# Real Housewives of BEVERLY HILLS {RHoBH}



## Swanky

*Continued from **this thread**.

**Please remember to always be respectful.  You don't  have to agree, but you cannot be combative and antagonize members you  disagree with***


----------



## Allisonfaye

I guess Tivo wasn't recording those first look things for some reason.


----------



## GoGlam

.


----------



## Graw

Yolanda not inviting Lisa to her daughters wedding is odd.  If they are such good friends.


----------



## Gimmethebag

"Lisa decides what I wear. I decide what Giggy wears. Giggy decides what Roscia wears, and that's how we rock n' roll." - Ken


----------



## Gimmethebag

Hold up. One of her girls is getting married already? 

/off to Google


----------



## Graw

Brandi in the pink dress is the best I've ever seen her.  Great hair, makeup and outfit sans the bra straps!


----------



## Graw

Gimmethebag said:


> Hold up. One of her girls is getting married already?
> 
> /off to Google



Her daughter by marriage with David.


----------



## Graw

Wow Joyce and her husband have been together 11 years!  They are still very much in love and affectionate, good for them.


----------



## tomz_grl

Carlton is so freaking annoying...


----------



## Graw

tomz_grl said:


> Carlton is so freaking annoying...



Whoa!  How can Carlton be offended by Kyle mentioning the word "nipple?"  She had naked women at her door to greet people for her Fourth of July Event/Celebration.  Brandi siding with Kyle against Carlton?  That is new.  Brandi could have said something while Carlton was there to help neutralize the situation.  I would love to hear her take on her actions.  Andy needs a 30 minute Q&A with the viewers questions.  

In general they have the oddest events.  The water dancers? I don't even know what they were doing? Jax and Kevin in their underwear/swimming trunks?

Brandi seems irate Kyle and Lisa are getting along.  She said it once, twice, three times enough!  Who cares if they get along?  Wouldn't you want girlfriends to be in harmony?

Brandi and Sheana(sp?) ... Awkward and catty.

Did anyone catch Kyle saying Brandi and JR met having sex in the bathroom?


----------



## GoGlam

Kyle's hair looks the best it's ever looked in her confessional with hot pink top


----------



## GoGlam

I could probably watch Jiggy walk for several minutes! That little lion-pup is adorable


----------



## GoGlam

Mauricio seems drunk for the first time


----------



## missyb

Carlton is a nut. I really don't think Kyle was trying to insult her by the Jewish star comment. I'm catholic and look at certain crosses and wonder is that a cross for me or not. Carlton is just getting annoying


----------



## Cherrasaki

The woman is unhinged.  Picking a fight at an "intimate" Birthday party over petty B.S. is dreadful behavior. She had so much animosity towards Kyle. Carlton just needs to practice what she preaches which she clearly does not.


----------



## GoGlam

Graw said:


> Whoa!  How can Carlton be offended by Kyle mentioning the word "nipple?"  She had naked women at her door to greet people for her Fourth of July Event/Celebration.  Brandi siding with Kyle against Carlton?  That is new.  Brandi could have said something while Carlton was there to help neutralize the situation.  I would love to hear her take on her actions.  Andy needs a 30 minute Q&A with the viewers questions.
> 
> In general they have the oddest events.  The water dancers? I don't even know what they were doing? Jax and Kevin in their underwear/swimming trunks?
> 
> Brandi seems irate Kyle and Lisa are getting along.  She said it once, twice, three times enough!  Who cares if they get along?  Wouldn't you want girlfriends to be in harmony?
> 
> Brandi and Sheana(sp?) ... Awkward and catty.
> 
> Did anyone catch Kyle saying Brandi and JR met having sex in the bathroom?



Brandi is jealous/uncomfortable that Lisa and Kyle were getting along for multiple reasons.

It's funny that Brandi says (in the previews) she was manipulated by Lisa, yet was never asked to say anything in particular.  Brandi is now manipulating the viewers.  This is her plan to try to be the victim and take away viewer affinity from Lisa in an ill-fated effort to garner more attention for herself.

I'm so put off by Brandi at this point.

I find Carlton's attempts at starting drama kind of funny and amateur.


----------



## chowlover2

I tell you, if someone asked me to name the major religions of the world Wicca would not be one of them.


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> Brandi is jealous/uncomfortable that Lisa and Kyle were getting along for multiple reasons.
> 
> It's funny that Brandi says (in the previews) she was manipulated by Lisa, yet was never asked to say anything in particular.  Brandi is now manipulating the viewers.  This is her plan to try to be the victim and take away viewer affinity from Lisa in an ill-fated effort to garner more attention for herself.
> 
> I'm so put off by Brandi at this point.
> 
> I find Carlton's attempts at starting drama kind of funny and amateur.



Brandy appears to be one of those people who doesn't like her friends to be friends with others unless she's around. Know what I mean? 

Regarding Carlton, I am just sick and done with her. She was picking a fight, she is angry at Kyle for nothing, if you don't like someone don't like them, but don't one minute act like you like them and then the next minute you're cursing them out. Just move on.


----------



## pursegrl12

Bravo, if your listening, Please Fire Carlton!!!!! She's horrible!! She's trying way too hard to stay relevant. Seriously, I'm over the witchcraft crap. No one cares. Go home.


----------



## Appletini10

Gimmethebag said:


> "Lisa decides what I wear. I decide what Giggy wears. Giggy decides what Roscia wears, and that's how we rock n' roll." - Ken




Ken is awesome!  Giggy painting was hilarious.


----------



## Bagbug

I wish they would add Carlton to the ATLANTA cast.  They would be handling her, oh yeah.  I rebuke you  Carlton in the name of JESUS.  All that confusions in in her home and her tattoos a crucifix with an "FU" is obviously of evil.  I just can't take her.  She comes back next season I'm out.  To all of the rest I hope they don't fall prey to her evil ways.  Peace.


----------



## nastasja

I don't usually care about Kyle one way or another, but I thought she handled the argument w/Carlton really well. Carlton sounded like a fool.


----------



## imgg

killerlife said:


> I don't usually care about Kyle one way or another, but I thought she handled the argument w/Carlton really well. Carlton sounded like a fool.



I agree until Carlton went to leave.  Kyle should have zipped it at that point.


----------



## SherryF

Carlton is a disgusting, low-class bee-atch.  I get mad just thinking about her.  I dont' know what her husband sees in her.  She's not a nice person and certainly you would think by now, he would have gotten sick of her.


----------



## Ladybug09

imgg said:


> I agree until Carlton went to leave.  Kyle should have zipped it at that point.



Agree...it was like she was begging for Carlton to forgive her.


----------



## Bentley1

SherryF said:


> Carlton is a disgusting, low-class bee-atch.  *I get mad just thinking about her*.  I dont' know what her husband sees in her.  She's not a nice person and certainly you would think by now, he would have gotten sick of her.





And totally agree about her husband.  I can't stomach the woman for 5 mins on my TV screen, I can't fathom how he has & continues to put up with that creature on a daily basis year after year.


----------



## Love4H

I think Carlton is the most hated housewife in the housewives history 
Camille was also hated but there was still so much to admire about her - her beauty, he beautiful home, and her *****iness was very rich and colorful, kwim. She was a very charming evil biatch who you love to hate 
Carlton is just nasty. A nasty, dirty yet so boring wannabe.


----------



## Suzie

Bagbug said:


> I wish they would add Carlton to the ATLANTA cast.  They would be handling her, oh yeah.  I rebuke you  Carlton in the name of JESUS.  All that confusions in in her home and her tattoos a crucifix with an "FU" is obviously of evil.  I just can't take her.  She comes back next season I'm out.  To all of the rest I hope they don't fall prey to her evil ways.  Peace.



I agree.

This Carlton is a wack job, I mean a total and utter wack job. She carries on like the biggest who*e talking about sex and how she loves woman and being slightly inappropriate with the "babysitter". She has a party with pole dancers and topless waitresses and I mean come on it was so trailer park, it wasn't funny.

What about the kids names! Don't get me started on the private pleasure/torture room. She thinks she is so hot.

It showed her lack of class picking a fight at an intimate birthday dinner. 

She is supposed to be a wicken, so why does she have crosses everywhere and FU tattooed, is it for the shock factor?

Does anyone know what her and her doormat husband do for a living and why they have so much money?


----------



## nycmom

I don't know if Carlton is trying to create a story line or just basically crazy but either way she is making the rest of the cast look great, even people I normally don't like that much seem so much better in comparison. I cannot stand watching her and really hope she isn't returning.


----------



## lovesbmw

missyb said:


> Carlton is a nut. I really don't think Kyle was trying to insult her by the Jewish star comment. I'm catholic and look at certain crosses and wonder is that a cross for me or not. Carlton is just getting annoying


I Agree, she acts like a witch, who will use her powers if you make her mad, she doesn't impress me at all


----------



## lovesbmw

killerlife said:


> I don't usually care about Kyle one way or another, but I thought she handled the argument w/Carlton really well. Carlton sounded like a fool.


Kyle knows how to hold her own, with this cast of women she"s having to stay on her toes at all times, always drama.


----------



## tomz_grl

Suzie said:


> Does anyone know what her and her doormat husband do for a living and why they have so much money?


 
I think Carlton said that his family owns a Sports Management  company.

Her husband gives me the absolute creeps! He's just as weird as she is...


----------



## Suzie

tomz_grl said:


> I think Carlton said that his family owns a Sports Management  company.
> 
> Her husband gives me the absolute creeps! He's just as weird as she is...



I agree, they are nuts!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Carlton is barking up the wrong tree with these gals... no one is letting her off the
hook except maybe for Brandi


----------



## anabanana745

Cherrasaki said:


> The woman is unhinged.  Picking a fight at an "intimate" Birthday party over petty B.S. is dreadful behavior. She had so much animosity towards Kyle. Carlton just needs to practice what she preaches which she clearly does not.



Not to mention Kyle was a cohost. Carlton has no manners. And I figured out why she always looks so gross-- it's those bangs of hers. Because she looks ok in the confessionals when the bangs are slicked back.


----------



## Love Of My Life

anabanana745 said:


> Not to mention Kyle was a cohost. Carlton has no manners. And I figured out why she always looks so gross-- it's those bangs of hers. Because she looks ok in the confessionals when the bangs are slicked back.


 

No manners, no class & doesn't know how to behave as a guest at a
dinner party...


----------



## Allisonfaye

missyb said:


> Carlton is a nut. I really don't think Kyle was trying to insult her by the Jewish star comment. I'm catholic and look at certain crosses and wonder is that a cross for me or not. Carlton is just getting annoying



I think that ship has sailed.



killerlife said:


> I don't usually care about Kyle one way or another, but I thought she handled the argument w/Carlton really well. Carlton sounded like a fool.





imgg said:


> I agree until Carlton went to leave.  Kyle should have zipped it at that point.





Ladybug09 said:


> Agree...it was like she was begging for Carlton to forgive her.



I think Kyle went on WAY too long with her. It makes her seem desperate. I would have written Carleton off as a potential friend long ago.  Joyce does the same thing. 



lovesbmw said:


> Kyle knows how to hold her own, with this cast of women she"s having to stay on her toes at all times, always drama.



I can't imagine why she even invited Carleton knowing how she is but I guess it's for TV and not a real party.



anabanana745 said:


> Not to mention Kyle was a cohost. Carlton has no manners. And I figured out why she always looks so gross-- it's those bangs of hers. Because she looks ok in the confessionals when the bangs are slicked back.



It almost looked like she was balding on top from some angles.


----------



## junqueprincess

GoGlam said:


> Kyle's hair looks the best it's ever looked in her confessional with hot pink top



Let's talk about hair. Carlton's hair was so horrible when she met Joyce for lunch. And when she showed up at the party, she looked like a washed out old groupie, that's been hanging with the band for 30 years. I don't know who these people are but I do not want them on my TV!


----------



## MKB0925

junqueprincess said:


> Let's talk about hair. Carlton's hair was so horrible when she met Joyce for lunch. And when she showed up at the party, she looked like a washed out old groupie, that's been hanging with the band for 30 years. I don't know who these people are but I do not want them on my TV!



She is just so gross and lacks any sort of manners at all!

And I am sorry if this has already been brought up but I saw online Carlton is saying she is 40...she easily looks in her 50s to me! Just a mess....


----------



## Allisonfaye

I thought Lisa looked so nice in that purple dress that she wears when she interviews. Purple is really her color.


----------



## cheermom09

I'm with all of you regarding Carlton. If she is back next season I'm not watching again. It's too much effort to forward through her segments. I'm not that invested in the show that I'm willing to work to watch it!


----------



## Allisonfaye

She has some kind of mental problem. She is seriously angry.


----------



## caramelize126

This show has really gone downhill. I miss the first season cast. Id pick Taylor over carlton any day. 

I used to love watching but now if i miss an episode, it doesnt really bother me. Im kinda over beverly hills. I cant wait for new york to start!


----------



## guccimamma

Allisonfaye said:


> She has some kind of mental problem. She is seriously angry.



you nailed it.


----------



## Stilettolife

Allisonfaye said:


> She has some kind of mental problem. She is seriously angry.


 
Possibly. Because she probably thinks she's a Charmed one for real.


----------



## Stilettolife

Carlton acts like people suppose to fear her or something.  The only one that talks about her religion is Carlton.  She must be insecure within herself to care so much about other people's opinion.  And she acts like only her being a wicca is the only thing that matters and only she is allowed to talk about it.  But if someone talks about being a Christian or Jewish, it's offensive.  

Bye Felicia!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Stilettolife said:


> Carlton acts like people suppose to fear her or something.  The only one that talks about her religion is Carlton.  She must be insecure within herself to care so much about other people's opinion.  And she acts like only her being a wicca is the only thing that matters and only she is allowed to talk about it.  But if someone talks about being a Christian or Jewish, it's offensive.
> 
> Bye Felicia!



Joyce was totally right when she said it sounded like a threat to her husband. Then Carleton acted all offended that she took it that way.


----------



## imgg

Stilettolife said:


> Carlton acts like people suppose to fear her or something.  The only one that talks about her religion is Carlton.  She must be insecure within herself to care so much about other people's opinion.  And she acts like only her being a wicca is the only thing that matters and only she is allowed to talk about it.  But if someone talks about being a Christian or Jewish, it's offensive.
> 
> Bye Felicia!


 
I guess Joyce doesn't have a very strong faith!  She was adamant about not having to worry about anything because of her faith and then one thing happens, she's calling Carlton begging for not to but a spell on her.


----------



## guccimamma

imgg said:


> I guess Joyce doesn't have a very strong faith!  She was adamant about not having to worry about anything because of her faith and then one thing happens, she's calling Carlton begging for not to but a spell on her.



nobody wants bad juju


----------



## GoGlam

junqueprincess said:


> Let's talk about hair. Carlton's hair was so horrible when she met Joyce for lunch. And when she showed up at the party, she looked like a washed out old groupie, that's been hanging with the band for 30 years. I don't know who these people are but I do not want them on my TV!



I completely agree with you.  Dry and brittle, not to mention dated


----------



## Michele26

Carlton's behavior makes me like Kyle something I thought would never happen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Carlton wants to be perceived an an intimidating character... it's not working!!

She calls attention to herself for all the wrong reasons & is quite confrontational.. 
whether she wants to admit it or not


----------



## horse17

Michele26 said:


> Carlton's behavior makes me like Kyle something I thought would never happen.


lol!


----------



## Cherrasaki

If Carlton could really cast spells on people I think Kyle would be number one on that list and not Joyce. 



anabanana745 said:


> Not to mention Kyle was a cohost. Carlton has no manners. And I figured out why she always looks so gross-- it's those bangs of hers. Because she looks ok in the confessionals when the bangs are slicked back.



Her hair usually looks terrible but I agree she does look better with the hair slicked back tied into a pony tail. Still I have to wonder for someone who is so vain how can they not realize how bad their hair looks?


----------



## Allisonfaye

Cherrasaki said:


> If Carlton could really cast spells on people I think Kyle would be number one on that list and not Joyce.
> 
> ?



Why does she hate Kyle so much?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

caramelize126 said:


> This show has really gone downhill. I miss the first season cast. Id pick Taylor over carlton any day.
> 
> I used to love watching but now if i miss an episode, it doesnt really bother me. Im kinda over beverly hills. I cant wait for new york to start!


 
I agree with your entire post!


----------



## sgj99

Allisonfaye said:


> Joyce was totally right when she said it sounded like a threat to her husband. Then Carleton acted all offended that she took it that way.



yes!


----------



## Ladybug09

imgg said:


> I guess Joyce doesn't have a very strong faith!  She was adamant about not having to worry about anything because of her faith and then one thing happens, she's calling Carlton begging for not to but a spell on her.



Lol

In defense of carlton, I will say that kyle appears to be Jewish just on paper. She converted for her husband, but in reality seems very stupid about her faith . she should of known the difference between a pentagram and a six pointed star and if she didnt, it may have been best that she had just kept her mouth shut.

Heck. Would stay away from all religious matters around Carlton.


----------



## needloub

I bet Kyle is telling Andy Cohen, "I told you to have Faye as a cast member instead of this witch."


----------



## Love4H

needloub said:


> I bet Kyle is telling Andy Cohen, "I told you to have Faye as a cast member instead of this witch."



Yeah. 
I want Faye back. I want Camille back.
They were entertaining in their evilness.  
This witch biatch is so boring/nasty. The worst combination.


----------



## nastasja

Why is Beverly misspelled in the thread title?


----------



## bisousx

Ughhhh this episode had potential to be a good one. Carlton is trash. I'm happy that Brandi behaved herself. She looked great at her cover shoot.


----------



## JenBmr

Ladybug09 said:


> Lol
> 
> In defense of carlton, I will say that kyle appears to be Jewish just on paper. She converted for her husband, but in reality seems very stupid about her faith . she should of known the difference between a pentagram and a six pointed star and if she didnt, it may have been best that she had just kept her mouth shut.
> 
> Heck. Would stay away from all religious matters around Carlton.



In her blog, she said the microphone pack and bikini string were covering it so she didn't see the whole tattoo at first...


----------



## lallybelle

^^^Yep, she has stated that several times, even TO Carlton, but Carlton just keeps going on and on about it being disrespectful, etc. Jeez woman she told you 10 times why she was mistaken.


----------



## Allisonfaye

needloub said:


> I bet Kyle is telling Andy Cohen, "I told you to have Faye as a cast member instead of this witch."



I can't help but wonder if he even thinks she is a problem. She stirs trouble and that usually translates to ratings. That's all Andy cares about at the end of the day. 

Everyone keeps talking about bringing people back. Seriously can't they find anyone new who is not a psycho?



lallybelle said:


> ^^^Yep, she has stated that several times, even TO Carlton, but Carlton just keeps going on and on about it being disrespectful, etc. Jeez woman she told you 10 times why she was mistaken.



Because she just wants to create trouble to get ratings.


----------



## imgg

Ladybug09 said:


> Lol
> 
> In defense of carlton, I will say that kyle appears to be Jewish just on paper. She converted for her husband, but in reality seems very stupid about her faith . she should of known the difference between a pentagram and a six pointed star and if she didnt, it may have been best that she had just kept her mouth shut.
> *
> Heck. Would stay away from all religious matters around Carlton.*



I agree about Kyle, but she has diarrhea-of-the-mouth disease.

I also agree about Carlton, but I would just stay far away period.


----------



## Stilettolife

imgg said:


> I guess Joyce doesn't have a very strong faith! She was adamant about not having to worry about anything because of her faith and then one thing happens, she's calling Carlton begging for not to but a spell on her.


 
I don't think having or not having a strong enough faith is the issue and I didn't see where she was begging Carlton not to put a spell on her.   But she may be asking, because lets face it, Carlton got some issues and I seriously don't think she was joking and I think the girl is into dark magic. If a threat against me was  directed and something happened, I want some answers too.  Then once I have the answers that I seek, I'll proceed with the next step, which is to further consult the Lord.   

But Regardless, if one is in Christ, then you're protected either way, but that still doesn't mean that one is not going to worry.  Even the strongest believer can still freak out. I think it was just a coincidence and she freaked out and to be honest, I might have reacted the same way; especially after a threat like "Go home and see what happens (or something like that).  

Carlton is one I would suggest that they stay away from.


----------



## Stilettolife

Allisonfaye said:


> Joyce was totally right when she said it sounded like a threat to her husband. Then Carleton acted all offended that she took it that way.


 
Exactly!!!!!


----------



## imgg

Stilettolife said:


> I don't think having or not having a strong enough faith is the issue and I didn't see where she was begging Carlton not to put a spell on her.   But she may be asking, because lets face it, Carlton got some issues and I seriously don't think she was joking and I think the girl is into dark magic. If a threat against me was  directed and something happened, I want some answers too.  Then once I have the answers that I seek, I'll proceed with the next step, which is to further consult the Lord.
> 
> But Regardless, if one is in Christ, then you're protected either way, but that still doesn't mean that one is not going to worry.  Even the strongest believer can still freak out. I think it was just a coincidence and she freaked out and to be honest, I might have reacted the same way; especially after a threat like "Go home and see what happens (or something like that).
> 
> Carlton is one I would suggest that they stay away from.



At Yolanda's house Joyce repeated I don't have anything to worry about because my faith is so strong or something to that extent, then coincidentally her husband gets sick that night.  Instead of relying on her "faith" she calls Carlton up and asks/begs however you want to call it if she put a spell on her family.  IMO that is not strong faith- you don't bam go to the "dark" after one thing IMHO.


----------



## Goldfox

I believe Carlton not threathening Joyce, she said it in the tone she use for jokes. I also agree with Carlton that Kyle judged her and looked down upon her the moment they met, we saw that in the first episode of the season. However, it is sad she couldn't accept Kyle's attempt to start fresh - I even cheered a little "you go girl!!" at Carlton when she said it meant a lot to her, receiving that pendant. That a simple dream turned her 180, I suppose I have to become a believer to understand it... I guess it's the drama Kyle, Bravo and Carlton needs to stay floating. Carlton obviously is an out-there person who calls what she feels, and I get that she snapped if Kyle has acted two-faced about her long enough, but I hate that she doesn't have manners nor forgiveness in her blood, while she supposedly is so liberal and inclusive. Her doublestandard is what makes me dislike her, not necessarily that her culture is white trash and unfit for RHOBH  that would only make her sort of harmless crazy like Brandi. Trashy, happy people is ok to watch, trashy and angry is one too much.

Am I the only one feeling like we know nothing about Joyce's life? It's like she's only there for the drama. Good on her for keeping the kids off camera, but have we seen her house? Did I just meh.. Through it?


----------



## Stilettolife

imgg said:


> At Yolanda's house Joyce repeated I don't have anything to worry about because my faith is so strong or something to that extent, then coincidentally her husband gets sick that night. Instead of relying on her "faith" she calls Carlton up and asks/begs however you want to call it if she put a spell on her family. IMO that is not strong faith- you don't bam go to the "dark" after one thing IMHO.


 
I see your point, BUT this is where we are going to agree to disagree.  At the end of the day, she is human and she has the right to be freaked out and as I stated before, even the strongest believer can freak out.  It makes her human. She probably gets freaked out all the time by stuff, but that doesn't mean that she's not strong in her faith.  She probably admits to God that she's scared and she should, because he can handle what we cannot handle.


----------



## sgj99

Love4H said:


> Yeah.
> *I want Faye back. I want Camille back.*
> They were entertaining in their evilness.
> This witch biatch is so boring/nasty. The worst combination.


 
and they have fabulous clothes, shoes and bags.  i have yet to see anything fabulous on Carlton.  and her house looks like a cold museum honoring Harry Potter.


----------



## guccimamma

sgj99 said:


> and they have fabulous clothes, shoes and bags.  i have yet to see anything fabulous on Carlton.  and her *house looks like a cold museum honoring Harry Potter*.



hysterical!


----------



## imgg

Stilettolife said:


> I see your point, BUT this is where we are going to agree to disagree.  At the end of the day, she is human and she has the right to be freaked out and as I stated before, even the strongest believer can freak out.  It makes her human. She probably gets freaked out all the time by stuff, but that doesn't mean that she's not strong in her faith.  She probably admits to God that she's scared and she should, because he can handle what we cannot handle.



I can only speak for myself, but if I were in that position, I would stay as far away from Carlton as possible.  We are all human though, and I do not know whats going through her mind but by her actions, I viewed it as though she thought Carlton was stronger than her God.  Again, JMO but interesting to hear yours!


----------



## aggiebaby

sgj99 said:


> and they have fabulous clothes, shoes and bags.  i have yet to see anything fabulous on Carlton.  and her house looks like a cold museum honoring Harry Potter.


Agreed. But I loved the dress she had on at the Ken/Maurico's party !


----------



## Allisonfaye

sgj99 said:


> and they have fabulous clothes, shoes and bags.  i have yet to see anything fabulous on Carlton.  and her house looks like a cold museum honoring Harry Potter.



All true. She dresses like someone you would see on the corner of Hollywood and Vine.


----------



## Michele26

I don't remember Joyce's home shown in any episode, or did I just miss it?


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> I don't remember Joyce's home shown in any episode, or did I just miss it?



They showed her in her closet when she was packing for Palm Springs.

Her home is also on Bravo's website.  http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/videos?field_collection_nid=115920


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> They showed her in her closet when she was packing for Palm Springs.
> 
> Her home is also on Bravo's website.  http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/videos?field_collection_nid=115920


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


>



No problem.


----------



## Sassys

I haven't seen this week's episode yet, but I am watching the clips on Bravo's site and Carlton is a NUTCASE!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sassys said:


> They showed her in her closet when she was packing for Palm Springs.
> 
> Her home is also on Bravo's website.  http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/videos?field_collection_nid=115920



Thanks for posting. I don't like her house. It's too dark.


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> I haven't seen this week's episode yet, but I am watching the clips on Bravo's site and Carlton is a NUTCASE!!



You're in for a good one. We're talking Carlton off her rocker with no regard for the hosts or anyone around her..


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Love4H said:


> Yeah.
> I want Faye back. I want Camille back.
> They were entertaining in their evilness.
> This witch biatch is so boring/nasty. The worst combination.


 
Yes, please bring Faye and Camille back!


----------



## Nishi621

Carlton didn't even have the decency to say good bye or anything to Lisa, who's house she was at. She barely responded to Lisa when Lisa went after her as they were leaving.

Again, please, Buh Bye Carlton!


----------



## Cherrasaki

Allisonfaye said:


> Why does she hate Kyle so much?



Not sure. Except for her usual silly jokes and dose of diarrhea mouth I don't think Kyle really did anything to her. But I think Carlton is the type that if you say something that she perceives as offensive then she will have a hard time letting it go. In other words she's a person you don't want to "cross" (no pun intended).


----------



## CaliQT

Snarlton has gone on and on about Kyle being anti-wiccan, yet fLiPs OuT when Kyle suggests the same!
And I do think it sounded very insulting with the way Snarlton was talking about how it was SO offense to even suggest she would have a jewish star on her body!!! Why not? 

Also, I considered myself to be wiccan for a while (and still love the focus on celebrating nature) and nothing that hag says or does has anything to do with those beliefs! She seems more like she's a devil worshipper or in some type of dark cult.  Didn't she compare her parties to those in Eyes Wide Shut? Wasn't that some type of secret cult?

It also reminded me of all the gossip about Tom Cruise during the filming - specifically how a relationship coach had to be called in to teach him how to be sexy/sexual... clearly Snarlton needs that same help because nothing about her is sexy in any way.

ETA: haha just googled and see that the term Eyes Wide Shut is the underground sex cult's code for "what you see here is not to be revealed."


----------



## Allisonfaye

Cherrasaki said:


> Not sure. Except for her usual silly jokes and dose of diarrhea mouth I don't think Kyle really did anything to her. But I think Carlton is the type that if you say something that she perceives as offensive then she will have a hard time letting it go. In other words she's a person you don't want to "cross" (no pun intended).



She just seems so easily offended that you would think more people than Kyle would say things that rub her the wrong way. She just seemed to have a vendetta against Kyle from the start. I think Brandi has a way worse case of diarrhea mouth than Kyle.


----------



## Sassys

Watching now.

So Carlton said you should never bring up religion; uh your house is covered with Crosses, do you honestly think that is not going to bring up a conversation? She is also the one that told them she practices Wicca. Did she not think that would bring on questions? It's not everyday you meet someone that says they practice Wicca.

WTF is the purpose of the girls frolicking in the pool????

Kevin Lee is so inappropriate. Party planner damn near naked in the pool. You are an employee not a guest.

Giggly looks exactly like Ken, I've said this from day one.

I can't stand it when people curse during an argument. There are other words you can use besides the F bomb. Kyle never cursed at Carlton, so there is no need to curse at her.

Carlton labeled Kyle the moment she met her. She labeled her because she wanted to kill a damn bee. Bish have a seat.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Ladybug09 said:


> Lol
> 
> In defense of carlton, I will say that kyle appears to be Jewish just on paper. She converted for her husband, but in reality seems very stupid about her faith . she should of known the difference between a pentagram and a six pointed star and if she didnt, it may have been best that she had just kept her mouth shut.
> 
> Heck. Would stay away from all religious matters around Carlton.



I could be completely off on this one, but IMHO it seems that Kyle "uses" the word jewish, and doesn't practice or really believe or pray in that arena. She doesn't strike me as a person who has converted, and takes it wholeheartedly, rather, just a way to say she is jewish. She seems phony and I would have a hard time believing she went to conversion classes and actually completed what would be expected. A Star of David is not the same as what Carlton had on her skin, not even close. It sounds like something the producers whispered in her ear before she actually delivered the insult to CG.


----------



## CaliQT

She doesn't need to be devout to be a "real" convert. Mauricio doesn't seem all that devout either. Plus, conversion is mostly about raising the children within that faith - and she certainly has. 

And I'm pretty sure I recall Kyle discussing that she did go to conversion classes and that it was something important to Mauricio.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sassys said:


> Watching now.
> 
> So Carlton said you should never bring up religion; uh your house is covered with Crosses, do you honestly think that is not going to bring up a conversation? She is also the one that told them she practices Wicca. Did she not think that would bring on questions? It's not everyday you meet someone that says they practice Wicca.
> 
> WTF is the purpose of the girls frolicking in the pool????
> 
> Kevin Lee is so inappropriate. Party planner damn near naked in the pool. You are an employee not a guest.
> 
> Giggly looks exactly like Ken, I've said this from day one.
> 
> I can't stand it when people curse during an argument. There are other words you can use besides the F bomb. Kyle never cursed at Carlton, so there is no need to curse at her.
> 
> Carlton labeled Kyle the moment she met her. She labeled her because she wanted to kill a damn bee. Bish have a seat.



Right and she constantly TALKS about being Wiccan. She is just boring and she thinks that makes her interesting. Same with the sex.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CaliQT said:


> Snarlton has gone on and on about Kyle being anti-wiccan, yet fLiPs OuT when Kyle suggests the same!
> And I do think it sounded very insulting with the way Snarlton was talking about how it was SO offense to even suggest she would have a jewish star on her body!!! Why not?
> 
> Also, I considered myself to be wiccan for a while (and still love the focus on celebrating nature) and nothing that hag says or does has anything to do with those beliefs! She seems more like she's a devil worshipper or in some type of dark cult.  Didn't she compare her parties to those in Eyes Wide Shut? Wasn't that some type of secret cult?
> 
> It also reminded me of all the gossip about Tom Cruise during the filming - specifically how a relationship coach had to be called in to teach him how to be sexy/sexual... clearly Snarlton needs that same help because nothing about her is sexy in any way.
> 
> ETA: haha just googled and see that the term Eyes Wide Shut is the underground sex cult's code for "what you see here is not to be revealed."



That movie was duller than watching paint dry. 



PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I could be completely off on this one, but IMHO it seems that Kyle "uses" the word jewish, and doesn't practice or really believe or pray in that arena. She doesn't strike me as a person who has converted, and takes it wholeheartedly, rather, just a way to say she is jewish. She seems phony and I would have a hard time believing she went to conversion classes and actually completed what would be expected. A Star of David is not the same as what Carlton had on her skin, not even close. It sounds like something the producers whispered in her ear before she actually delivered the insult to CG.



I don't really think it matters HOW Jewish Kyle is.


----------



## lucywife

Agree about Carlton/Snarlton (lol), the only attractive thing about her is her voice. 
I would completely ignore her, it's a waste of time to reason with this woman, she said her piece and stormed out, good riddance! I wouldn't be surprised that Carlton feels that she is all offended and insulted, but really her behavior was insulting and offensive towards every single person at that table and she has no clue about it, *that* is tragic. If she doesn't care about Kyle that much, why does it matter what Kyle thinks and says about her tattoo and/or her party/Wicca/Lisa's nipples and everything else?
Brandi was *almost* normal for once. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> Agree about Carlton/Snarlton (lol), the only attractive thing about her is her voice.
> I would completely ignore her, it's a waste of time to reason with this woman, she said her piece and stormed out, good riddance! I wouldn't be surprised that Carlton feels that she is all offended and insulted, but really her behavior was insulting and offensive towards every single person at that table and she has no clue about it, *that* is tragic. If she doesn't care about Kyle that much, *why does it matter what Kyle thinks and says about her tattoo and/or her party/Wicca/Lisa's nipples and everything else?*
> Brandi was *almost* normal for once. Keep up the good work.



Exactly! Why would you care what people say about you and you don't like them or know them.


----------



## Ladybug09

killerlife said:


> Why is Beverly misspelled in the thread title?



Hahaha, never even paid attention to that!


----------



## bisousx

lucywife said:


> Agree about Carlton/Snarlton (lol), the only attractive thing about her is her voice.



Agree, I'll give that to Carlton. She does sound very sexy when her opening line "In my world, money doesn't talk, it swears" comes on TV.


----------



## slang

^ Carlton has a nice voice but has the dumbest tag line EVER!


----------



## lulilu

Doesn't Carlton see the irony when she screams "don't you DARE COMMAND me!"  Isn't she commanding Kyle?  She acts as if she is so superior and smart, yet she makes me feel as if I need a shower.  Eeew.


----------



## Cherrasaki

lulilu said:


> Doesn't Carlton see the irony when she screams "don't you DARE COMMAND me!"  Isn't she commanding Kyle?  She acts as if she is so superior and smart, yet she makes me feel as if I need a shower.  Eeew.



Carlton is constantly contradicting herself. She is so full of crap. And I just wanted to add that having pole dancers at her party was so unoriginal, tacky and stupid and Joyce hit the nail on the head when she said it seemed more like the playboy mansion then a party in Beverly Hills.


----------



## MAGJES

Snarlton struck me as having a huge chip on her shoulder from the get go. Remember in one of the 1st episodes she said she would go crazy on anyone that questioned her children's names?  Such a strange thought when meeting people for the first time.  If you don't want anyone to make fun then don't reveal their names.....she volunteered the info almost challenging anyone to question the origin of their names.


----------



## littlerock

Ew.. I'm just getting caught up on this week's episode and carlton is gross. I don't like her at all.


----------



## Slavisa

lulilu said:


> Doesn't Carlton see the irony when she screams "don't you DARE COMMAND me!"  Isn't she commanding Kyle?  She acts as if she is so superior and smart, yet she makes me feel as if I need a shower.  Eeew.




I honestly thought she said "don't you dare COME AT ME" and I was scratching my head at it! Ha!


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ I thought she said that too. 
Hated the bangs.


----------



## LADC_chick

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I could be completely off on this one, but IMHO it seems that Kyle "uses" the word jewish, and doesn't practice or really believe or pray in that arena. She doesn't strike me as a person who has converted, and takes it wholeheartedly, rather, just a way to say she is jewish. She seems phony and I would have a hard time believing she went to conversion classes and actually completed what would be expected. A Star of David is not the same as what Carlton had on her skin, not even close. It sounds like something the producers whispered in her ear before she actually delivered the insult to CG.



Kyle went through the conversion. Each daughter (except for Portia, and I don't know about Farrah) has had her Bat Mitzvah. Kyle talked about hosting a monthly Shabbat dinner (monthly because of their family's busy schedule). 

And while a pentagram and a Star of David don't look alike if you're studying it, if you just see the top at a glance, then yeah, you could assume it might be the Star of David. Carlton is just looking to be offended. I hope this her last season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What does Carlton living in South Africa during apartheid have to do with anything?


----------



## Nishi621

I don't see how Kyle not being Jewish enough (whatever that means, she has said she went through conversion classes, her daughters have been bat mitzvahed, probably not Farrah since Mauricio isn't her bio dad and they have shown her doing Shabbat dinner), has to do with anything about Carlton. I think Carlton came in with a chip on her shoulder. Maybe she sees Kyle as one of the top dogs on the show and she wanted to take her down.


----------



## Nishi621

And, I can see how Kyle could be offended by the way Carlton reacted when Kyle said Jewish star. Carlton acted as if that were the worst thing in the world to her!

And, the woman is a study in contradiction. Her house is filled with crosses and a confessional, she even has a cross on her arm!! Now, I know for some people, crosses are just pretty things, but for most of the world, crosses mean Christianity. If I walked into a house packed with crosses, that is what I would think


----------



## shoegal

DC-Cutie said:


> What does Carlton living in South Africa during apartheid have to do with anything?



Thought it was just me. I kept waiting for her to explain the correlation but then I remembered its Carlton we are talking about.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This episode was just strange, right down to those sad synchronized swimmers, dancers or whatever


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

CaliQT said:


> She doesn't need to be devout to be a "real" convert. Mauricio doesn't seem all that devout either. Plus, conversion is mostly about raising the children within that faith - and she certainly has.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure I recall Kyle discussing that she did go to conversion classes and that it was something important to Mauricio.



No where did I say devout and what I was commenting on was done so in jest. Lighten up!​


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Allisonfaye said:


> That movie was duller than watching paint dry.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think it matters HOW Jewish Kyle is.



That wasn't my point, rather her being jewish comes across as more "showy" than genuine. Remember it's called an opinion. ​


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

LADC_chick said:


> Kyle went through the conversion. Each daughter (except for Portia, and I don't know about Farrah) has had her Bat Mitzvah. Kyle talked about hosting a monthly Shabbat dinner (monthly because of their family's busy schedule).
> 
> And while a pentagram and a Star of David don't look alike if you're studying it, if you just see the top at a glance, then yeah, you could assume it might be the Star of David. Carlton is just looking to be offended. I hope this her last season.



I disagree and I see no resemblance of the SOD with what Carlton had tattooed on her neck. Not the same. Again it was more likely producers prompting Kyle for more drama.


----------



## Swanky

Carlton was throwing crap at the wall the whole dinner hoping something would stick.  She repeated EVERYTHING Kyle said, it drove me nuts!!
She's cuckoo, needs to go.  I can't watch w/ her on it, I could feel my blood pressure rising just listening to her.


----------



## guccimamma

i googled carlton, they have major $$$..and her husband custom built that home.

she claimed to be an interior decorator (???)

she lives in the witches castle with a sex-room&#8230;and porn nanny&#8230; such a waste. 

if i had that money, i'd sure do it differently.


----------



## Michele26

[FONT=&quot]IMO, Carlton was familiar with Bravos Housewives shows and planned her schtick before filming began.  Shes probably really boring and doesnt have much in common with any of the other women.  She chose Kyle to harass knowing she was the weakest out of the women who are relevant. I dont include Kim with the relevant; picking on Kim would be like kicking a kitten. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot] Carlton has crosses all over her home, and even wears one around her neck. I associate crosses with Christianity, not being a Wiccan. Its hard to believe Kyle thought Carlton would have The Star Of David tattooed on her neck. We all know Kyle has a habit of not thinking before she speaks; if she stopped and thought about it shed know Carlton wouldnt have a Jewish symbol on her neck.

Please Bravo don't bring this phoney back.
[/FONT]


----------



## GoGlam

Michele26 said:


> [FONT=&quot]IMO, Carlton was familiar with Bravos Housewives shows and planned her schtick before filming began.  Shes probably really boring and doesnt have much in common with any of the other women.  She chose Kyle to harass knowing she was the weakest out of the women who are relevant. I dont include Kim with the relevant; picking on Kim would be like kicking a kitten. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot] Carlton has crosses all over her home, and even wears one around her neck. I associate crosses with Christianity, not being a Wiccan. Its hard to believe Kyle thought Carlton would have The Star Of David tattooed on her neck. We all know Kyle has a habit of not thinking before she speaks; if she stopped and thought about it shed know Carlton wouldnt have a Jewish symbol on her neck.
> 
> Please Bravo don't bring this phoney back.
> [/FONT]



Kicking a kitten


----------



## LADC_chick

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I disagree and *I see no resemblance of the SOD with what Carlton had tattooed on her neck. Not the same.* Again it was more likely producers prompting Kyle for more drama.



_You_ see no resemblance. _I_ could see a resemblance if _I_ were to make a quick glance (again, just the top portion of both, both of which are tops of stars), which is what I think happened with Kyle--a quick glance with some of Carlton's hair in the way. 




Michele26 said:


> [FONT=&quot]IMO, Carlton was familiar with Bravos Housewives shows and planned her schtick before filming began.  Shes probably really boring and doesnt have much in common with any of the other women.  She chose Kyle to harass knowing she was the weakest out of the women who are relevant. I dont include Kim with the relevant; picking on Kim would be like kicking a kitten. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot] Carlton has crosses all over her home, and even wears one around her neck. I associate crosses with Christianity, not being a Wiccan. Its hard to believe Kyle thought Carlton would have The Star Of David tattooed on her neck. We all know Kyle has a habit of not thinking before she speaks; if she stopped and thought about it shed know Carlton wouldnt have a Jewish symbol on her neck.
> 
> Please Bravo don't bring this phoney back.
> [/FONT]



All of this! I think that Carlton watched some episodes from the previous season, maybe even parts of the reunion, and saw that Lisa, Brandi, and Yolanda were the so-called favorites and decided that she'd ingratiate herself with them by having a go at Kyle.


----------



## slang

Carlton has a cross tattoo, it's not that big of a stretch to also think she might have another religious symbol being the Star of David even though she's not Jewish. Maybe she's just very spiritual? ( I still don't get all the crosses in her house?? )

I have a lot if tattoos and when people can't see the whole tattoo they will "guess" what it is. Most times they are wrong but I don't get mad. It seems a very trivial thing to get worked up about!


----------



## guccimamma

seeing a star might automatically trigger SOD in kyle's head..without taking an extra moment to really look at it.

i read a sentence a certain way (and in reality it says something different). i don't think it's dyslexia, just my brain jumping to a conclusion before it has a moment to "think" about it.

i guess what i'm saying, is kyle did nothing wrong&#8230;she just jumped to a quick conclusion, and didn't calculate what a pentagram looks like. most people don't look at them on a daily basis.


----------



## Allisonfaye

slang said:


> ^ Carlton has a nice voice but has the dumbest tag line EVER!



I think Lisa has the dumbest tag line. "Life is a sexy little dance" And Joyces: Isn't the line "You can never been too rich or too thin?" I have never heard 'too honest'. 



shoegal said:


> Thought it was just me. I kept waiting for her to explain the correlation but then I remembered its Carlton we are talking about.



I think it means she can't possibly have a racist bone in her body. 



Michele26 said:


> [FONT=&quot]IMO, Carlton was familiar with Bravos Housewives shows and planned her schtick before filming began.  Shes probably really boring and doesnt have much in common with any of the other women.  She chose Kyle to harass knowing she was the weakest out of the women who are relevant. I dont include Kim with the relevant; picking on Kim would be like kicking a kitten. [/FONT]
> 
> I agree with this.
> 
> [FONT=&quot] Carlton has crosses all over her home, and even wears one around her neck. I associate crosses with Christianity, not being a Wiccan. Its hard to believe Kyle thought Carlton would have The Star Of David tattooed on her neck. We all know Kyle has a habit of not thinking before she speaks; if she stopped and thought about it shed know Carlton wouldnt have a Jewish symbol on her neck.
> 
> Please Bravo don't bring this phoney back.
> [/FONT]



I do think Kyle blurts things out without thinking. No question about that. But I don't think she is a bad person. The only thing I have seen Kyle do that I thought WAS mean was when they ganged up on Brandi when she first came on the show. 

I wish I had a nickel for every time I heard Carleton in her man voice say 'Really"?


----------



## Cherrasaki

guccimamma said:


> i googled carlton, they have major $$$..and her husband custom built that home.
> 
> she claimed to be an interior decorator (???)
> 
> she lives in the witches castle with a sex-room&#8230;and porn nanny&#8230; such a waste.
> 
> if i had that money, i'd sure do it differently.



I think I also read that Carlton is an actress?  Her and Joyce should compare notes.   Although I think Joyce has been on some legitimate TV shows and had bit parts in a few major films.  Don't know about Carlton though.


----------



## GoGlam

Allisonfaye said:


> I think Lisa has the dumbest tag line. "Life is a sexy little dance" And Joyces: Isn't the line "You can never been too rich or too thin?" I have never heard 'too honest'.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it means she can't possibly have a racist bone in her body.
> 
> 
> 
> I do think Kyle blurts things out without thinking. No question about that. But I don't think she is a bad person. The only thing I have seen Kyle do that I thought WAS mean was when they ganged up on Brandi when she first came on the show.
> 
> I wish I had a nickel for every time I heard Carleton in her man voice say 'Really"?



I find Lisa's tagline cute and a bit clever.  Life is a dance--especially in terms of relationships.   Ie you step on someone's feet, you will make them unhappy.

It's a play on her being on Dancing with the Stars and that she likes to be in charge, or as she says "take the lead."


----------



## Michele26

GoGlam said:


> Kicking a kitten



Yeah, I know how you feel. I get an upset stomach just thinking of someone doing that.


----------



## Michele26

slang said:


> *Carlton has a cross tattoo*,* it's not that big of a stretch to also think she might have another religious symbol being the Star of David* even though she's not Jewish. Maybe she's just very spiritual? ( I still don't get all the crosses in her house?? )
> 
> *I forgot about that cross tattoo, and I agree it's not that big of a stretch for her to also have the Star Of David.*
> 
> I have a lot if tattoos and when people can't see the whole tattoo they will "guess" what it is. Most times they are wrong but I don't get mad. It seems a very trivial thing to get worked up about!





guccimamma said:


> seeing a star might automatically trigger SOD in kyle's head..without taking an extra moment to really look at it.
> 
> i read a sentence a certain way (and in reality it says something different). i don't think it's dyslexia, just my brain jumping to a conclusion before it has a moment to "think" about it.
> 
> i guess what i'm saying, is kyle did nothing wrongshe just jumped to a quick conclusion, and didn't calculate what a pentagram looks like. most people don't look at them on a daily basis.



*Right, Kyle did nothing wrong. Carlton has it in for her no matter what she says or does.*


----------



## horse17

I think Kyle did look at it fast and blurted it out,  in regards to the cross. She is a little hyper and may not think before she speaks......so I didnt think it was wrong of her......


......OR, who knows, maybe  she really is an excellent actress and was trying to start sh$$........




( for some reason I cant put the little smiley icons anymore, except if Im on an ipad...)


----------



## Swanky

Kyle's not a good actress.  she speaks before she thinks IMO.  She said Carlton's hair was covering part of it and she looked quickly.  Really, BFD! lol!
Carlton's angle is obvious, even if you don't like Kyle it's easy to see what went down.


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> *Carlton has a cross tattoo*, it's not that big of a stretch to also think she might have another religious symbol being the Star of David even though she's not Jewish. Maybe she's just very spiritual? ( I still don't get all the crosses in her house?? )
> 
> I have a lot if tattoos and when people can't see the whole tattoo they will "guess" what it is. Most times they are wrong but I don't get mad. It seems a very trivial thing to get worked up about!


 the one with F*ck you in it? Yep, very spiritual.


----------



## guccimamma

i had to google the neck-art, to get a good look at it. not attractive, looks like a bad prison tattoo. so much dark ink. 

i'm not a fan of tattoos on neck (or anywhere visible) to begin with, but why put such a large dark thing on the back of your neck? 

don't know how to post photos, here's a link to what i found:

http://starcasm.net/archives/259787


----------



## beachgirl38

Carlton is too easily insulted.  I can't believe how she worships Brandi & her classless ways but she attacks Kyle & rolls her eyes at everything Kyle says or does.  It is annoying.  She did not like Kyle at all from the beginning.


----------



## Swanky

Even Lisa said not everyone has every religious icon, symbol or emblem memorized, it's an easy enough error if you're not getting a good look at it w/ cameras, people and her hair falling partially over it.
Still really. . . who cares?  So mad to make such a fuss, get out.


----------



## sunspray

beachgirl38 said:


> Carlton is too easily insulted.  I can't believe how she worships Brandi & her classless ways but she attacks Kyle & rolls her eyes at everything Kyle says or does.  It is annoying.  She did not like Kyle at all from the beginning.



Yes,  Carlton is a big cry baby. How can someone that tries to come across as so "hard" be so sensitive?  She needs to grow up.


----------



## Love4H

Cherrasaki said:


> I think I also read that Carlton is an actress?  Her and Joyce should compare notes.   Although I think Joyce has been on some legitimate TV shows and had bit parts in a few major films.  Don't know about Carlton though.



Yeah, she was in a movie produced by her husband. I posted a link to that movie earlier. 

It was all about sex and pole dancing, and  a 3rd person in a relationship. 

I kid you not. She has had one story line for decades.


----------



## slang

lucywife said:


> the one with F*ck you in it? *Yep, very spiritual*.



Haha, I was being sarcastic

The day in Palm Springs where she first talked about the "FU Cross Tattoo" Yolanda and Joyce asked alot of questions about her cross and pentagram foot tattoo and she wasn't offended at all by their questions about her religion and tattoos. 
Only Kyle's questions put her over the edge


----------



## Bentley1

You ladies who like Carlton's voice are too nice, I can't stand her manly, masculine voice. I cringe every time she opens her mouth. Her husband sounds more feminine to me than she does. I love Lisa's accent, but on her it angers me for some reason.

I would LOVE for Bravo to throw her in the den with the Atlanta housewives and let Kenya and Nene have at her.  She wouldn't stand a chance in that circle. I'd love to see one of them take Snarlton down. (love that nickname btw to whoever posted it, lol)!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley1 said:


> You ladies who like Carlton's voice are too nice, I can't stand her manly, masculine voice. I cringe every time she opens her mouth. Her husband sounds more feminine to me than she does. I love Lisa's accent, but on her it angers me for some reason.
> 
> I would LOVE for Bravo to throw her in the den with the Atlanta housewives and let Kenya and Nene have at her.  She wouldn't stand a chance in that circle. I'd love to see one of them take Snarlton down. (love that nickname btw to whoever posted it, lol)!



I don't even think she'd make it with the NYC ladies!


----------



## CaliQT

Ha! I also think she sounds (and looks) masculine. When the big pronoun attack happened, I so wanted Kyle to say, "Oh excuse me, I meant HE."


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't even think she'd make it with the NYC ladies!



hah, yep!  The BH ladies are too wimpy for me.  H*ll, even Vicki from OC would shriek Snarlton into submission.


----------



## sunspray

Bentley1 said:


> You ladies who like Carlton's voice are too nice, I can't stand her manly, masculine voice. I cringe every time she opens her mouth. Her husband sounds more feminine to me than she does. I love Lisa's accent, but on her it angers me for some reason.
> 
> I would LOVE for Bravo to throw her in the den with the Atlanta housewives and let Kenya and Nene have at her.  She wouldn't stand a chance in that circle. I'd love to see one of them take Snarlton down. (love that nickname btw to whoever posted it, lol)!



Now that would be fun to watch!


----------



## sunspray

CaliQT said:


> Ha! I also think she sounds (and looks) masculine. When the big pronoun attack happened, I so wanted Kyle to say, "Oh excuse me, I meant HE."



Lol @ "the big pronoun attack"!!!


----------



## Katel

^^^lolz!



guccimamma said:


> i had to google the neck-art, to get a good look at it. not attractive, looks like a bad prison tattoo. so much dark ink.
> 
> i'm not a fan of tattoos on neck (or anywhere visible) to begin with, but why put such a large dark thing on the back of your neck?
> 
> don't know how to post photos, here's a link to what i found:
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/259787



Carlton's husband's reaction when he first saw it in the tattoo shop was interesting - it didn't look like he liked it too much (he kind of did a double take).

In Kyle's blog, she said she thought it was the coexist symbol - which is a bit of a stretch - but maybe she's just trying to cover up for talking without thinking.

Carlton is frantic to create some drama, any drama.


----------



## chowlover2

Katel said:


> Carlton's husband's reaction when he first saw it in the tattoo shop was interesting - it didn't look like he liked it too much (he kind of did a double take).
> 
> In Kyle's blog, she said she thought it was the coexist symbol - which is a bit of a stretch - but maybe she's just trying to cover up for talking without thinking.
> 
> Carlton is frantic to create some drama, any drama.


What is a coexist symbol?


----------



## Katel

chowlover2 said:


> What is a coexist symbol?



http://www.blufftonicon.com/news/2012/03/12/co-exist-bumpersticker-and-its-meaning


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> Haha, I was being sarcastic
> 
> The day in Palm Springs where she first talked about the "FU Cross Tattoo" Yolanda and Joyce asked alot of questions about her cross and pentagram foot tattoo and she wasn't offended at all by their questions about her religion and tattoos.
> Only Kyle's questions put her over the edge



I know you were.

Carlton has a hard on for Kyle (pardon my French), so it doesn't matter what Kyle says or how many necklaces she presents, sadly, there is no sanity control when idiots like Carlton decide to become Wiccan and dive into "dark side" to get some kind of validation and feel "powerful" because they can intimidate and hurt somebody. People like her are dangerous because they are first and foremost ignorant and insecure.


----------



## chowlover2

Katel said:


> http://www.blufftonicon.com/news/2012/03/12/co-exist-bumpersticker-and-its-meaning


Thanks!


----------



## Bentley1

Carlton isn't performing "black magic" on anybody.  If she's a true Wiccan, she would know, and believe, that Wiccans believe very strongly that any black magic or negative spells cast will come back to the caster Three fold.  It's a very basic rule of Wicca.


----------



## slang

Katel said:


> ^^^lolz!
> 
> 
> 
> Carlton's husband's reaction when he first saw it in the tattoo shop was interesting - it didn't look like he liked it too much (he kind of did a double take).
> 
> In Kyle's blog, she said she thought it was the coexist symbol - which is a bit of a stretch - but maybe she's just trying to cover up for talking without thinking.
> 
> Carlton is frantic to create some drama, any drama.



It actually doesn't seem like a stretch to me at all, it make sense considering she already has a Cross and Pentagram tattoo


----------



## lucywife

Bentley1 said:


> Carlton isn't performing "black magic" on anybody.  If she's a true Wiccan, she would know, and believe, that Wiccans believe very strongly that any black magic or negative spells cast will come back to the caster Three fold.  It's a very basic rule of Wicca.


Didn't she say that she was "into dark" (don't remember how exactly she said it)and stopped when she became a mother? I think that whatever "true Wiccan" means, most rules don't  apply to Carlton, she seems to be very flexible when it comes to standards.


----------



## Bentley1

lucywife said:


> Didn't she say that she was "into dark" (don't remember how exactly she said it)and stopped when she became a mother? I think that whatever "true Wiccan" means, most rules don't  apply to Carlton, she seems to be very flexible when it comes to standards.



Yeah, I think she did say that she was done with black magic after Joyce confronted her on casting a spell on her husband/family.  But Carlton is just an idiot overall trying to intimidate these women into "fearing her" b/c she's a Wiccan.  She plays on their lack of knowledge, but there is really nothing to be feared. The woman is a waste of space.


----------



## lucywife

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, I think she did say that she was done with black magic after Joyce confronted her on casting a spell on her husband/family.  But Carlton is just an idiot overall trying to intimidate these women into "fearing her" b/c she's a Wiccan.  She plays on their lack of knowledge, but there is really nothing to be feared. *The woman is a waste of space.*


 yes. When she yells and her eyes are about to pop out of her head, I wonder all that screaming and murderous stares only because of tattoo confusion or  defending dignity of Lisa's nipples? Never heard anything so foolish.


----------



## Cherrasaki

lucywife said:


> Didn't she say that she was "into dark" (don't remember how exactly she said it)and stopped when she became a mother? I think that whatever "true Wiccan" means, most rules don't  apply to Carlton, she seems to be very flexible when it comes to standards.



Yes, Snarlton seems to be a Wiccan only when it suits her. I don't get Wiccan vibe from her at all.  She seems more like devil worshipper to me.


----------



## lucywife

Cherrasaki said:


> Yes, Snarlton seems to be a Wiccan only when it suits her. I don't get Wiccan vibe from her at all.  She seems more like devil worshipper to me.


She definitely looks like one


----------



## shoegal

Allisonfaye said:


> I think Lisa has the dumbest tag line. "Life is a sexy little dance" And Joyces: Isn't the line "You can never been too rich or too thin?" I have never heard 'too honest'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it means she can't possibly have a racist bone in her body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think Kyle blurts things out without thinking. No question about that. But I don't think she is a bad person. The only thing I have seen Kyle do that I thought WAS mean was when they ganged up on Brandi when she first came on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a nickel for every time I heard Carleton in her man voice say 'Really"?




Problem is that doesn't necessarily follow. So you lived in South Africa during apartheid you can still be racist,


----------



## CaliQT

She wasn't even accused of racism... but of religious intolerance. And that fits!

She really was offensive about the way she seemed so disgusted at the thought of having a star of david tattoo. 

Personally I do think they look alive. Of course I am educated enough to know the difference, but they are just pretty stars to me. Also, a lot of my christmas ornaments are stars with 6 points, and 5 as well... never really thought about there being any meaning to the points. A star is a star to me. <shrug>


----------



## Ladybug09

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> That wasn't my point, rather her being jewish comes across as more "showy" than genuine. Remember it's called an opinion. ​



That was the direction of my comments also. I dont see it as genuine...it was part of the package to be with the man.


----------



## lucywife

Allisonfaye said:


> *I think Lisa has the dumbest tag line. "Life is a sexy little dance*" And Joyces: Isn't the line "You can never been too rich or too thin?" I have never heard 'too honest'.


  agree. Would be surprised if she didn't insert *sexy* into her opening line. That's her favorite adjective obviously.


----------



## Love4H

CaliQT said:


> She wasn't even accused of racism... but of religious intolerance. And that fits!
> 
> She really was offensive about the way she seemed so disgusted at the thought of having a star of david tattoo.
> 
> Personally I do think they look alive. Of course I am educated enough to know the difference, but they are just pretty stars to me. Also, a lot of my christmas ornaments are stars with 6 points, and 5 as well... never really thought about there being any meaning to the points. A star is a star to me. <shrug>



Carlton reacted very disrespectful. That reaction of disgust of the Star of David... Very disrespectful. I'm Muslim and yet I felt offended by her behavior. She was acting like the Star of David was something gross and horrible. 
I also find it disrespectful towards Christians to have a cross, the symbol of Christian faith, with the words "**** you". What's wrong with you, Carlton? 

Why can't we just all be respectful and open minded about our believes and believes of others? If you're asked about your religion, just be nice and educate people. 

Really, Carlton? Really?  lol


----------



## Bentley1

lucywife said:


> yes. When she yells and her eyes are about to pop out of her head, I wonder all that screaming and murderous stares only because of tattoo confusion or  defending dignity of Lisa's nipples? Never heard anything so foolish.



Exactly! One of my huge issues with her is that she makes absolutely NO sense, yet she tries so hard to come off as so intelligent, superior, knowledgable, etc. Ive tried to follow her "logic" but the woman is incapable of forming a rational thought. I gave up at the beginning even trying to understand this creature.


----------



## pink1

I also had a huge problem w/ Carlton screaming at Kyle w/ Kyle's daughter right next to her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pink1 said:


> I also had a huge problem w/ Carlton screaming at Kyle w/ Kyle's daughter right next to her.



I saw that but Kyle knows the cray cray can come out at anytime with these women, so she should, have left her at home and instead had Faye by her side :boxing:


----------



## SWlife

lucywife said:


> there is no sanity control when idiots like Carlton decide to become Wiccan and dive into "dark side" to get some kind of validation and feel "powerful" because they can intimidate and hurt somebody. People like her are dangerous because they are first and foremost ignorant and insecure.




I work w someone who is Wiccan. All I see from her is negative & mean behavior. Makes me believe she was attracted to "following" the belief because of her feeling that life was out of her control. 
Her husband shot himself to death in front of her 3 years ago, her car constantly breaks down, her home is full of mold, the list goes on & on. 
For those who believe ( as I do) that your religious belief comforts you in this life, I don't see it with the 2 Wiccans I'm aware of.


----------



## pink1

You know whatyou are totally right!  She should of left her at home!  



DC-Cutie said:


> I saw that but Kyle knows the cray cray can come out at anytime with these women, so she should, have left her at home and instead had Faye by her side :boxing:


----------



## GoGlam

pink1 said:


> I also had a huge problem w/ Carlton screaming at Kyle w/ Kyle's daughter right next to her.



Kyle's daughter is in her mid 20s.  Carlton shouldn't have been picking a fight with Kyle, regardless of her grown daughter there.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw that but Kyle knows the cray cray can come out at anytime with these women, so she should, have left her at home and instead had Faye by her side :boxing:



Surprised Faye wasn't there. Wonder if Lisa told her she is not allowed in her home


----------



## Nishi621

Ladybug09 said:


> That was the direction of my comments also. I dont see it as genuine...it was part of the package to be with the man.




Tons of people do that every day. I went through a conversion class as an adult (Christianity, I was raised with no religion and came to believe in God myself as an adult), and you wouldn't believe how many people were there because they wanted to get married in the church or their future spouse asked for it. After the conversion class and acceptance ceremony into the church (and, these were adults), you never saw half of those people ever again. At least Kyle seems to practicing it somewhat .


----------



## Nishi621

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw that but Kyle knows the cray cray can come out at anytime with these women, so she should, have left her at home and instead had Faye by her side :boxing:



LOL! Farrah is a grown woman (she was born in 1988, so,, she is 25),  I didn't have a problem with her being there.


----------



## lallybelle

It's reunion filming day. Here we go....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nishi621 said:


> LOL! Farrah is a grown woman (she was born in 1988, so,, she is 25),  I didn't have a problem with her being there.



True. My statement was more geared towards Kyle needing her mouthpiece, her ace to help her fight back. 

So looks like Yo and King David have placed the lemon orchard villa on the market...


----------



## Nishi621

DC-Cutie said:


> True. My statement was more geared towards Kyle needing her mouthpiece, her ace to help her fight back.
> 
> So looks like Yo and King David have placed the lemon orchard villa on the market...




Oh, Faye would have torn that woman up. LOL

Yolanda is selling that house?? Hmm, wonder why......
Maybe with one daughter off to college and one going soon, and it leaving just one child at home, it's too big for them? Nah, not possible.


----------



## DC-Cutie

http://stoopidhousewives.com/2014/0...malibu-house-still-for-sale-27-million-cheap/

Had a few inquiries re the sale of Yolanda Foster&#8217;s Malibu house&#8230; as seen on the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.  Yolanda put her over-11,600 square foot house that property records show was completed in 2009, has six bedrooms and nine bathrooms PLUS that glass front fruit chiller/refrigerator&#8230; up for sale back in September 2013.

If you have $27 million, you may want to know some specifics re the Foster&#8217;s house&#8230; one huge point is that although it looks like the beach is steps away when shown on the RHOBH&#8230; there is no beach access on the Foster property.

You&#8217;d have to climb down a hill, cross a highway, then walk a distance to find public access to the beach:


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> http://stoopidhousewives.com/2014/0...malibu-house-still-for-sale-27-million-cheap/
> 
> Had a few inquiries re the sale of Yolanda Fosters Malibu house as seen on the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.  Yolanda put her over-11,600 square foot house that property records show was completed in 2009, has six bedrooms and nine bathrooms PLUS that glass front fruit chiller/refrigerator up for sale back in September 2013.
> 
> If you have $27 million, you may want to know some specifics re the Fosters house one huge point is that although it looks like the beach is steps away when shown on the RHOBH there is no beach access on the Foster property.
> 
> Youd have to climb down a hill, cross a highway, then walk a distance to find public access to the beach:



Wonder why they are selling. Thought she and her love loved that house. Trouble in paradise?


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Wonder why they are selling. Thought she and her love loved that house. Trouble in paradise?


Mt first thought too! Why does David Foster bother getting married? It's quite clear the only person David is in love with is David...


----------



## Bentley1

I'm curious why they're selling their home.  Yolanda seemed very attached & proud of her house so my guess is that David is behind it.


----------



## Ladybug09

Nishi621 said:


> Tons of people do that every day. I went through a conversion class as an adult (Christianity, I was raised with no religion and came to believe in God myself as an adult), and you wouldn't believe how many people were there because they wanted to get married in the church or their future spouse asked for it. After the conversion class and acceptance ceremony into the church (and, these were adults), you never saw half of those people ever again. At least Kyle seems to practicing it somewhat .




Yup, people do it all the time.






Sassys said:


> Wonder why they are selling. Thought she and her love loved that house. Trouble in paradise?











chowlover2 said:


> Mt first thought too! Why does David Foster bother getting married? It's quite clear the only person David is in love with is David...



That was my 1st thought too.


----------



## Sassys

Seems Yolanda and David are selling off a lot of property. Didn't they just put another property in Canada on the market? My money says, something is up with her King.


----------



## Bentley1

chowlover2 said:


> Mt first thought too! Why does David Foster bother getting married? It's quite clear the only person David is in love with is David...



I know, right!  Typical narcissist, he loves the attention & pampering he gets from his wives.  Yo is forever fanning the flames of his overly bloated ego.  David loves him some good ol fashioned butt kissing & he gets it around the clock from Yolanda.


----------



## GoGlam

With them appearing on a TV show, it is the prime time to try and sell things to make a premium on their home(s).  The fact that they're more recognizable now is a good marketing strategy and works for a lot of people


----------



## cjy

Maybe all the lemon picking is getting tiresome.


----------



## Allisonfaye

lucywife said:


> agree. Would be surprised if she didn't insert *sexy* into her opening line. That's her favorite adjective obviously.



Ironic, isn't it, since she implies that she rarely HAS sex. (and I believe her, btw). 



Love4H said:


> Carlton reacted very disrespectful. That reaction of disgust of the Star of David... Very disrespectful. I'm Muslim and yet I felt offended by her behavior. She was acting like the Star of David was something gross and horrible.
> I also find it disrespectful towards Christians to have a cross, the symbol of Christian faith, with the words "**** you". What's wrong with you, Carlton?
> 
> Why can't we just all be respectful and open minded about our believes and believes of others? If you're asked about your religion, just be nice and educate people.
> 
> Really, Carlton? Really?  lol



I think it is natural to ask questions about Wicca if you are not familiar with it and the confusion is only exacerbated by the fact that the nut job has crosses all over the da$m place. 



DC-Cutie said:


> http://stoopidhousewives.com/2014/0...malibu-house-still-for-sale-27-million-cheap/
> 
> Had a few inquiries re the sale of Yolanda Fosters Malibu house as seen on the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.  Yolanda put her over-11,600 square foot house that property records show was completed in 2009, has six bedrooms and nine bathrooms PLUS that glass front fruit chiller/refrigerator up for sale back in September 2013.
> 
> If you have $27 million, you may want to know some specifics re the Fosters house one huge point is that although it looks like the beach is steps away when shown on the RHOBH there is no beach access on the Foster property.
> 
> Youd have to climb down a hill, cross a highway, then walk a distance to find public access to the beach:



I could tell it wasn't on the beach when they do the overhead pan shots. Still has a wonderful view. Do they need some $$ maybe?


----------



## Allisonfaye

I don't know. I would be surprised a little if they split. Do people usually sell of assets BEFORE a split or after?


----------



## Sassys

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't know. I would be surprised a little if they split. Do people usually sell of assets BEFORE a split or after?



Both.  If someone has already moved out of the home, the other might not want to be in the house alone (bad memories) or to big for one person.


----------



## horse17

I would be very surprised if there is a split coming. It seems there are usually hints of it somewhere.....in the media, or rags....not that I ever read those rags...


----------



## PetiteChou

gacats said:


> I work w someone who is Wiccan. All I see from her is negative & mean behavior. Makes me believe she was attracted to "following" the belief because of her feeling that life was out of her control.
> Her husband shot himself to death in front of her 3 years ago, her car constantly breaks down, her home is full of mold, the list goes on & on.
> For those who believe ( as I do) that your religious belief comforts you in this life, I don't see it with the 2 Wiccans I'm aware of.



It just depends on the person. My friend is Wiccan, but you would never guess it. She's a cute blonde girl with a bohemian flower child style/type. Like Christianity (or any other religion) Wiccans/Pagans vary in what they believe or interpret. It's a pretty old religion, so there's different aspects or ideas they may or may not practice, or even pull aspects/ideas from other shaman religions internationally. Some believe in spells, some don't believe in spells, some believe in the/a Triple Goddess, or the Green Man, or the earth as a goddess (Gaia), or some believe that many gods exists, some Wiccans believe in divination, some don't, some believe crystals have energy, and some don't, and etc. It just depends. 

My friend doesn't believe in the idea spells, but she believes in meditation, energy, the goddess, and everything on Earth has a  "life" or "soul" and we all share the same living energy of some sort, and she's into the whole natural way living such making or taking natural medicines, soaps, or beauty products. Carlton is just a bad example in my opinion, and I hope Wiccans don't get bad image because of her.

Why Carlton has crosses in her home? I don't remember, but she did explain the reason in one of the first episodes. I don't remember if it's a personal reason, style, or etc; kind of how stereotypical goths wore crosses all the time(?). But she did explain it before. If Carlton is truly Wiccan or just playing for the camera.... we don't know since we don't know which aspects she practices or not. For example, we don't know if she has an altar or not since she hasn't said anything nor was it shown. But in a recent episode she said she put Kyle's necklace in water to "cleanse" it, which is basically a Wiccan way of cleaning something's energy, like the equivalent of cleaning/blessing something with holy water.


----------



## Allisonfaye

horse17 said:


> I would be very surprised if there is a split coming. It seems there are usually hints of it somewhere.....in the media, or rags....not that I ever read those rags...



I google it and there was nothing. 



PetiteChou said:


> It just depends on the person. My friend is Wiccan, but you would never guess it. She's a cute blonde girl with a bohemian flower child style/type. Like Christianity (or any other religion) Wiccans/Pagans vary in what they believe or interpret. It's a pretty old religion, so there's different aspects or ideas they may or may not practice, or even pull aspects/ideas from other shaman religions internationally. Some believe in spells, some don't believe in spells, some believe in the/a Triple Goddess, or the Green Man, or the earth as a goddess (Gaia), or some believe that many gods exists, some Wiccans believe in divination, some don't, some believe crystals have energy, and some don't, and etc. It just depends.
> 
> My friend doesn't believe in the idea spells, but she believes in meditation, energy, the goddess, and everything on Earth has a  "life" or "soul" and we all share the same living energy of some sort, and she's into the whole natural way living such making or taking natural medicines, soaps, or beauty products. Carlton is just a bad example in my opinion, and I hope Wiccans don't get bad image because of her.
> 
> Why Carlton has crosses in her home? I don't remember, but she did explain the reason in one of the first episodes. I don't remember if it's a personal reason, style, or etc; kind of how stereotypical goths wore crosses all the time(?). But she did explain it before. If Carlton is truly Wiccan or just playing for the camera.... we don't know since we don't know which aspects she practices or not. For example, we don't know if she has an altar or not since she hasn't said anything nor was it shown. But in a recent episode she said she put Kyle's necklace in water to "cleanse" it, which is basically a Wiccan way of cleaning something's energy, like the equivalent of cleaning/blessing something with holy water.



I don't know. I get the whole nature thing but I still think people associate Wicca with witchcraft.  I remember hearing a thing on (NPR maybe?) years ago and it was about Wiccans and how there was no such thing as 'white' witchcraft and that they just said that as a cover and that it was all black. I don't know much about it at all. I can imagine early Christianity having motivation to paint it badly as Christianity pretty much took over all the pagan holidays and remade them as their own.


----------



## bisousx

I've been friends with Wiccans before and they were nice enough. Carlton & her attitude don't represent an entire religion, she's just a salty bish.


----------



## MAGJES

bisousx said:


> I've been friends with Wiccans before and they were nice enough. *Carlton & her attitude don't represent an entire religion, she's just a salty bish.*



yep!  :giggles::giggles:


----------



## Graw

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't know. I would be surprised a little if they split. Do people usually sell of assets BEFORE a split or after?



This wouldn't be David's first time divorcing maybe he is selling the homes over time, moving Yo & Co into a smaller home for 2 years or so then split.  There are people who plan divorces years in advance.


----------



## lulilu

Bentley1 said:


> I know, right!  Typical narcissist, he loves the attention & pampering he gets from his wives.  Yo is forever fanning the flames of his overly bloated ego.  David loves him some good ol fashioned butt kissing & he gets it around the clock from Yolanda.



She clearly knows what her job is.


----------



## MAGJES

Lol...I just listened to Kyle's line in the introduction. 

" I'm from L.A. -I know what's real & what's fake"

Well then -guess she knows her birkin is fake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

magjes said:


> lol...i just listened to kyle's line in the introduction.
> 
> " i'm from l.a. -i know what's real & what's fake"
> 
> well then -guess she knows her birkin is fake.


 

lol:d


----------



## LADC_chick

Really? This Birkin thing again? Anyway.

They filmed the reunion last night, and here's a picture of the ladies. What in the eff is Lisa wearing? Is that a pink lace doily of a sleeve? 

I can't post the picture for some reason (not even as an attachment), so here's the link: https://twitter.com/RealBravoholic/status/432184522717667328/photo/1


----------



## slang

^ Lisa's dress is ugly! Yolanda's looks nice but too casual. Joyce looks like a figure skater.
Brandi looks nice. Kim & Kyle look the best!


----------



## Michele26

Lisa looks "wide" too, either that dress was too large or it's the way she's standing. Joyce looks like Wonder Woman.


----------



## slang

Michele26 said:


> Lisa looks "wide" too, either that dress was too large or it's the way she's standing. Joyce looks like Wonder Woman.



Yes Lisa does look wide. Kyle standing beside her looks half her size.

Compared to Brandi, Yo looks "short" for a model


----------



## DC-Cutie

Joyce's dress looks like an ice skaters costume

Im disappointed in Lisa's sleeves


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> ^ Lisa's dress is ugly! Yolanda's looks nice but too casual. Joyce looks like a figure skater.
> Brandi looks nice. Kim & Kyle look the best!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LADC_chick said:


> Really? This Birkin thing again? Anyway.
> 
> They filmed the reunion last night, and here's a picture of the ladies. What in the eff is Lisa wearing? Is that a pink lace doily of a sleeve?
> 
> I can't post the picture for some reason (not even as an attachment), so here's the link: https://twitter.com/RealBravoholic/status/432184522717667328/photo/1


 
Here you go:


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Kyle looks great! I love that Yolanda dresses conservatively.


----------



## GoGlam

Joyce's look is no bueno.  Even Carlton looks better than her.  Not digging Brandi's look, it's meh and dated.

Lisa's dress is ill-fitted.  Kim and Kyle look great.
 I prefer when Kyle's hair looks like this.


----------



## citrus

Kyle and Kim look great.

Lisa this is not good and Joyce NO NO NO this is not a kiddy pageant, there is something childish about the way she dresses and carries herself.


----------



## LADC_chick

HermesNewbie said:


> Here you go:



Thank you!  I don't know why sometimes I can post attachment and other times the URL doesn't work.

I agree that Kyle and Kim look great. I even like Brandi's dress, but those shoes have got to go. Joyce does look like a figure skater. Yolanda is looking a bit matronly but not more matronly than Lisa and those awful sleeves.

Also, I wonder if that's the seating arrangement right there? With Kyle and Lisa on either side of Andy and the rest in that order on the couches.


----------



## slang

I like that Yolanda has kept her short hair. I thought maybe the extensions would only be out for a week or so and then she'd go back to that look.
The short bob is a great look on her, I hope we never see those bad extensions again


----------



## honeyshopper

Yolanda looks great. I love how she dresses, conservative dresses, white pants, denim jacket.  She always looks put together without being over the top.   Her short bob looks great.   



HermesNewbie said:


> Kyle looks great! I love that Yolanda dresses conservatively.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I like Yolanda's look. The shorter hair and orange are still youthful, while her tailored dress is modest. It works on her. 

Kyle and Kim look great. 

Brandi's look is an improvement. She looks good in tailored clothing. 

I cannot stand Joyce and her desperation for attention. She is 1000x tackier than Adrienne. 

Carlton looks SO much better with extensions. She looks softer. 

I want to like Lisa, but that dress is so over the top and awful. Did she go shopping with Joyce?


----------



## Michele26

Kyle's hair looks auburnish (is that a word?) you know what I mean. Her hair looks great.

Kyle & Kim look great.

Carlton, Yo, & Brandi look good too. 

Why didn't someone tell Lisa NOT to wear that dress!?

ETA: How could I forget Joyce? She needs to stop with the pageant mentality. She probably is a sweet person, but to me she seems very insecure.


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> Really? This Birkin thing again? Anyway.
> 
> They filmed the reunion last night, and here's a picture of the ladies. What in the eff is Lisa wearing? Is that a pink lace doily of a sleeve?
> 
> I can't post the picture for some reason (not even as an attachment), so here's the link: https://twitter.com/RealBravoholic/status/432184522717667328/photo/1



Yo lo needs a bra.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I don't like Yo's hair at all. Brandy looks like she had her face sucked through a vacuum. Kim looks the best, IMO.


----------



## *schmoo*

I also didn't like Carlton's knee jerk ugly reaction to everything Kyle did.  But I understand her better after reading her blog:  



> Kyle told someone in front of a "large group of people" that when she heard that I was going to join the group, her exact comment was "Are you crazy, I'm like, we have enough problems, now we&#8217;ve got a witch to be scared about." Really?
> 
> You had already made your mind up about me long before I honestly met you and naturally got your number. When I came in you pretended you had no idea of what my faith or beliefs were. . .constantly! And that is why my senses were heightened around you, just waiting for the next insult, dig, or potential set up.


----------



## lallybelle

LOL please. Carlton has never mentioned that before. She is saying this crap because Kyle has said that she felt Carlton had already pre-judged her.


----------



## lucywife

*schmoo* said:


> I also didn't like Carlton's knee jerk ugly reaction to everything Kyle did.  But I understand her better after reading her blog:


Really difficult to believe anything Carton says. If she was secure with herself and her faith, none of what Kyle supposedly did or didn't would be an issue for her.


----------



## guccimamma

how it should have gone:

kyle: oh&#8230;.is that a star of david on the back of your neck?

carlton: no, you silly thing&#8230;it's a pentagram the size of a grapefruit. 

subject closed.


----------



## slang

*schmoo* said:


> I also didn't like Carlton's knee jerk ugly reaction to everything Kyle did.  But I understand her better after reading her blog:



Oh please! Why has Carlton never mentioned this before, like in her very first blog? Her issues with Kyle haven't always been around religion and she gets her digs in against Kyle too, like the whole bee killing. 

I think she is trying to come up with excuses since the fans aren't buying her actions. Have you read the comments on her blogs - they are brutal to her.


----------



## LADC_chick

*schmoo* said:


> I also didn't like Carlton's knee jerk ugly reaction to everything Kyle did.  But I understand her better after reading her blog:



Carlton is lying and trying to make it seem like this happened before they started taping. There's an interview with Kyle from last month when she was on Wendy Williams. After Wendy asked her about Carlton and her being a "witch" and joining the show, Kyle said the words that Carlton quoted: "'Are you crazy, I'm like, we have enough problems, now weve got a witch to be scared about.' Really?"

That's a direct quote from Kyle's interview in December, after she's already had to deal with Carlton being a massive hose beast to her months before. But Carlton is writing this blog and acting like she'd heard this before taping and that this was the reason she treated Kyle so poorly.



I think Carlton thought she'd join up with the dream team since they stood so strong together at the reunion. It seemed like an easy bet to have beef with Kyle.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Not buying it, Snarleton.


----------



## Michele26

LADC_chick said:


> Carlton is lying and trying to make it seem like this happened before they started taping. There's an interview with Kyle from last month when she was on Wendy Williams. After Wendy asked her about Carlton and her being a "witch" and joining the show, Kyle said the words that Carlton quoted: "'Are you crazy, I'm like, we have enough problems, now weve got a witch to be scared about.' Really?"
> 
> That's a direct quote from Kyle's interview in December, after she's already had to deal with Carlton being a massive hose beast to her months before. But Carlton is writing this blog and acting like she'd heard this before taping and that this was the reason she treated Kyle so poorly.
> 
> 
> 
> *I think Carlton thought she'd join up with the dream team since they stood so strong together at the reunion. It seemed like an easy bet to have beef with Kyle.*


*
This 
*


----------



## *schmoo*

LADC_chick said:


> ...After Wendy asked her about Carlton and her being a "witch" and joining the show, Kyle said the words that Carlton quoted: "'Are you crazy, I'm like, we have enough problems, now we&#8217;ve got a witch to be scared about.' Really?"
> 
> That's a direct quote from Kyle's interview in December, after she's already had to deal with Carlton being a massive hose beast to her months before.
> 
> I think Carlton thought she'd join up with the dream team since they stood so strong together at the reunion. It seemed like an easy bet to have beef with Kyle.



Good catch.  It's at about 6:16 in the clip Kyle says it.  Well then, I guess I have to go back to my original impression, lol.


----------



## Nishi621

Ladybug09 said:


> Yo lo needs a bra.



Kim looks good!!


----------



## Ladybug09

*schmoo* said:


> Good catch.  It's at about 6:16 in the clip Kyle says it.  Well then, I guess I have to go back to my original impression, lol.



I saw that interview when it first aired, and by Kyles own words, she had MAJOR presumption about Carlton.


----------



## tesi

ok, brandi's swollen tongue due to an allergic reaction?  really?  i'm guessing some fillers or botox gone awry.  if you are actually having a reaction where your tongue is swollen you are in a hospital, not hiking.


----------



## junqueprincess

Who else thought Kim was on something again?


----------



## tesi

junqueprincess said:


> Who else thought Kim was on something again?



She's on something.


----------



## bisousx

LADC_chick said:


> Carlton is lying and trying to make it seem like this happened before they started taping. There's an interview with Kyle from last month when she was on Wendy Williams. After Wendy asked her about Carlton and her being a "witch" and joining the show, Kyle said the words that Carlton quoted: "'Are you crazy, I'm like, we have enough problems, now we&#8217;ve got a witch to be scared about.' Really?"
> 
> That's a direct quote from Kyle's interview in December, after she's already had to deal with Carlton being a massive hose beast to her months before. But Carlton is writing this blog and acting like she'd heard this before taping and that this was the reason she treated Kyle so poorly.



Not to defend Carlton, cause I hate her lol, but Kyle did say on the clip that she said the witch part to the producers. That's pretty much a guarantee that the producers will repeat that tidbit to Carlton in order to stir up drama. So Kyle admitted to Wendy that she talked sh@@ about Carlton before meeting her.


----------



## Ladybug09

tesi said:


> ok, brandi's swollen tongue due to an allergic reaction?  really?  i'm guessing some fillers or botox gone awry.  if you are actually having a reaction where your tongue is swollen you are in a hospital, not hiking.



Right!

I dont like all of a sudden she's spilling the beans on Lisa....if you don't like her you don't want to hang around with her anymore then don't, but then don't all of a sudden start spilling confidences that someone told you when they thought you were there friend. I'm quite certain that Brandi has told Lisa lots of stuff she may not want to get out to the public or in their social circles. Also Brandi strikes me as the type of person where you can be my friend, only my friend, and she feels very threatened when her friends have other friends, which is so immature.

Also, she said that Lisa never told her specifically to say anything against anyone in the circle, but that she, Brandi felt manipulated. If you feel that easily manipulated and controlled, then thats your problem.


----------



## GaudyGirl

slang said:


> Compared to Brandi, Yo looks "short" for a model


Look down. I think it's those Frankenshoes Brandi is wearing.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Sassys said:


> Wonder why they are selling. Thought she and her love loved that house. Trouble in paradise?



Maybe that's why she is taking the citizenship test, so that America doesn't give her the boot when she isn't married to a citizen anymore.


----------



## citrus

Yo posted a "I love my valentine" shot of David yesterday on instagram - not that it means anything.
Except it's not valentines day yet...


----------



## Ladybug09

I noticed yo got special
 Treatment at the immigration office...she had her lawyer there....ok...and was able to take the test after hours by herself.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Ladybug09 said:


> I noticed yo got special
> Treatment at the immigration office...she had her lawyer there....ok...and was able to take the test after hours by herself.



I was wondering about that too. My sister-in-law took the test a few weeks ago but I don't know if she was alone in the room or with other test takers.  I have to ask her about that.


----------



## lucywife

Ladybug09 said:


> I noticed yo got special
> Treatment at the immigration office...she had her lawyer there....ok...and was able to take the test after hours by herself.


My guess it's for the show only. Why on earth anyone would need a lawyer with them? You either answer the question and pass the test or you don't. 
The longer I look at Yo, the more it looks like she has some sort of mental disability(because of Lyme?) and can't even read anymore. She can draw hearts, but that's about it.


----------



## Dode99

Yess Brandi Vs. Lisa! Finally some interesting drama!


----------



## lallybelle

lucywife said:


> My guess it's for the show only. Why on earth anyone would need a lawyer with them? You either answer the question and pass the test or you don't.
> The longer I look at Yo, the more it looks like she has some sort of mental disability(because of Lyme?) and can't even read anymore. She can draw hearts, but that's about it.



Yes she has said how it has affected her brain and how frustrating it is. She tweeted just yesterday about almost being done with a new trial treatment. She says that she's doing better. Hopefully this treatment works for her.


----------



## zaara10

Ladybug09 said:


> Right!
> 
> I dont like all of a sudden she's spilling the beans on Lisa....if you don't like her you don't want to hang around with her anymore then don't, but then don't all of a sudden start spilling confidences that someone told you when they thought you were there friend. I'm quite certain that Brandi has told Lisa lots of stuff she may not want to get out to the public or in their social circles. Also Brandi strikes me as the type of person where you can be my friend, only my friend, and she feels very threatened when her friends have other friends, which is so immature.
> 
> Also, she said that Lisa never told her specifically to say anything against anyone in the circle, but that she, Brandi felt manipulated. If you feel that easily manipulated and controlled, then thats your problem.



I completely agree!
Brandi appears to be the type of person who thrives on drama & likes playing the victim role; it's a role she's become used to so she goes looking for it too. She said something about feeling like Lisa "preyed on" her. That's harsh. And like you said, that sounds like her problem.


----------



## Sassys

Now that is a view! Real Housewives star Yolanda Foster and husband put bluff-top Malibu home on market for $27.5 million

Reality star Yolanda Foster and her music producer husband David have put their Malibu, California home that is a fixture on The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills up for sale.
The 50-year-old Dutch television personality and her 64-year-old Canadian musician husband have listed the six-bedroom, nine-bathroom home with an asking price of $27.5 million.
Yolanda currently stars in the fourth season of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills and the home was showcased in a December episode as she hosted a dinner party.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...u-home-market-27-5-million.html#ixzz2t1pmwMsT


----------



## Nishi621

I haven't even read other people's thoughts on last night's show yet, but, I just wanted to say two things.

Joyce really doesn't have a story line, does she? What was that bit last night with the trainer and present queen of the universe? are they serious?

And, was that her backyard and her pool?? That pool was kind of small. I know people with pools that size. Isn't this supposed to be BH and these women wealthy? Kyle's backyard and pool are much more impressive, as is Carlton's, and of course, we won't even speak about Lisa's yard. lol

That is all, now on to read what others thought about last night


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> I haven't even read other people's thoughts on last night's show yet, but, I just wanted to say two things.
> 
> Joyce really doesn't have a story line, does she? What was that bit last night with the trainer and present queen of the universe? are they serious?
> 
> And, was that her backyard and her pool?? That pool was kind of small. I know people with pools that size. Isn't this supposed to be BH and these women wealthy? Kyle's backyard and pool are much more impressive, as is Carlton's, and of course, we won't even speak about Lisa's yard. lol
> 
> That is all, now on to read what others thought about last night



Not all of Beverly Hills is wealthy. There are middle class/working class people who live in BH. There are also simple apartments in BH. You can get a $400K home in BH as well as a $20M home.

Kyle does not live in BH, she lives in Bel Air.


----------



## Nishi621

HermesNewbie said:


> Here you go:




Do not like Lisa or Joyce's dress (really Joyce?? and, those sleeves Lisa, ick!)

But, hey, shocker!! Carlton isn't wearing black! How the hell did that happen?? :-O


----------



## guccimamma

Nishi621 said:


> I haven't even read other people's thoughts on last night's show yet, but, I just wanted to say two things.
> 
> Joyce really doesn't have a story line, does she? What was that bit last night with the trainer and present queen of the universe? are they serious?
> 
> And, was that her backyard and her pool?? That pool was kind of small. I know people with pools that size. Isn't this supposed to be BH and these women wealthy? Kyle's backyard and pool are much more impressive, as is Carlton's, and of course, we won't even speak about Lisa's yard. lol
> 
> That is all, now on to read what others thought about last night



joyce's house looks like it needs a landscaper/landscape designer, grass was patchyplants looked poorly cared for. 

i hate a poorly landscaped home, especially in an expensive neighborhood..no excuse.


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> Not all of Beverly Hills is wealthy. There are middle class/working class people who live in BH. There are also simple apartments in BH. You can get a $400K home in BH as well as a $20M home.
> 
> Kyle does not live in BH, she lives in Bel Air.




OK, let me be clearer here.

When I said "isn't this supposed to be BH", I meant the show. Real Housewives of Beverly Hills. This is supposed to be a show about wealthy women and their lifestyles, homes, lives, etc.. If that is Joyce's house and pool, then that does not live up to the BH lifestyle (as in the show, I am sure you could get affordable housing in certain areas of BH, but, I am talking the BH that the show is supposed to be presenting).

As for Kyle living in Bel Air, yes, I understand they don't all live in BH proper, but, I was talking about the home/lifestyles.

BTW, where does Carlton live? And, Joyce also for that matter?


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Not all of Beverly Hills is wealthy. There are middle class/working class people who live in BH. There are also simple apartments in BH. You can get a $400K home in BH as well as a $20M home.
> 
> Kyle does not live in BH, she lives in Bel Air.



my rentals have better looking yards than joyce. they are nowhere near beverly hills.

edit: i take that back, here is her home&#8230;looks well cared for&#8230;.just tired/dated. did they inherit this place?

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ud-de-ohovens-house-and-closet-5#image-175002


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> OK, let me be clearer here.
> 
> When I said "isn't this supposed to be BH", I meant the show. Real Housewives of Beverly Hills. This is supposed to be a show about wealthy women and their lifestyles, homes, lives, etc.. If that is Joyce's house and pool, then that does not live up to the BH lifestyle (as in the show, I am sure you could get affordable housing in certain areas of BH, but, I am talking the BH that the show is supposed to be presenting).
> 
> As for Kyle living in Bel Air, yes, I understand they don't all live in BH proper, but, I was talking about the home/lifestyles.
> 
> BTW, where does Carlton live? And, Joyce also for that matter?



I think Bravo stopped following the must be married and wealthy to be on the show/series/franchise years ago. Especially when so many people were being busted for faking the lifestyle for the show.

Carlton does lives in BH. Not sure where Joyce lives (I never asked). My friend works for a major Real Estate in LA and she tells me all this stuff (we love looking at homes when I am in LA).


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> OK, let me be clearer here.
> 
> When I said "isn't this supposed to be BH", I meant the show. Real Housewives of Beverly Hills. This is supposed to be a show about wealthy women and their lifestyles, homes, lives, etc.. If that is Joyce's house and pool, then that does not live up to the BH lifestyle (as in the show, I am sure you could get affordable housing in certain areas of BH, but, I am talking the BH that the show is supposed to be presenting).
> 
> As for Kyle living in Bel Air, yes, I understand they don't all live in BH proper, but, I was talking about the home/lifestyles.
> 
> BTW, where does Carlton live? And, Joyce also for that matter?



emailed my friend and she looked it up. Joyce lives in Studio City


----------



## zaara10

I wonder why they're selling. I'm sure she'll miss all those lemons, lol.


----------



## Allisonfaye

tesi said:


> ok, brandi's swollen tongue due to an allergic reaction?  really?  i'm guessing some fillers or botox gone awry.  if you are actually having a reaction where your tongue is swollen you are in a hospital, not hiking.



I was thinking Botox as well. I didn't buy the 'I ate something' line at all.



Ladybug09 said:


> Right!
> 
> I dont like all of a sudden she's spilling the beans on Lisa....if you don't like her you don't want to hang around with her anymore then don't, but then don't all of a sudden start spilling confidences that someone told you when they thought you were there friend. I'm quite certain that Brandi has told Lisa lots of stuff she may not want to get out to the public or in their social circles. Also Brandi strikes me as the type of person where you can be my friend, only my friend, and she feels very threatened when her friends have other friends, which is so immature.
> 
> Also, she said that Lisa never told her specifically to say anything against anyone in the circle, but that she, Brandi felt manipulated. If you feel that easily manipulated and controlled, then thats your problem.



Please. If Lisa still wanted to be friends with her she would still be there. It's all just sour grapes. Lisa distanced herself from Brandi, probably due to the drinking.



Nishi621 said:


> I haven't even read other people's thoughts on last night's show yet, but, I just wanted to say two things.
> 
> Joyce really doesn't have a story line, does she? What was that bit last night with the trainer and present queen of the universe? are they serious?
> 
> And, was that her backyard and her pool?? That pool was kind of small. I know people with pools that size. Isn't this supposed to be BH and these women wealthy? Kyle's backyard and pool are much more impressive, as is Carlton's, and of course, we won't even speak about Lisa's yard. lol
> 
> That is all, now on to read what others thought about last night



Did you see the video with her in her house? It was all darknot impressive at all, IMO. Studio City is in the valley, as I recall?



zaara10 said:


> I wonder why they're selling. I'm sure she'll miss all those lemons, lol.



Boy, you couldn't get me out of that house for anything.


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> my rentals have better looking yards than joyce. they are nowhere near beverly hills.
> 
> edit: i take that back, here is her home&#8230;looks well cared for&#8230;.just tired/dated. did they inherit this place?
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ud-de-ohovens-house-and-closet-5#image-175002


not impressed at all.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Now that is a view! Real Housewives star Yolanda Foster and husband put bluff-top Malibu home on market for $27.5 million
> 
> Reality star Yolanda Foster and her music producer husband David have put their Malibu, California home that is a fixture on The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills up for sale.
> The 50-year-old Dutch television personality and her 64-year-old Canadian musician husband have listed the six-bedroom, nine-bathroom home with an asking price of $27.5 million.
> Yolanda currently stars in the fourth season of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills and the home was showcased in a December episode as she hosted a dinner party.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...u-home-market-27-5-million.html#ixzz2t1pmwMsT


gorgeous..it will be interesting to see why they're selling


----------



## Nishi621

guccimamma said:


> my rentals have better looking yards than joyce. they are nowhere near beverly hills.
> 
> edit: i take that back, here is her homelooks well cared for.just tired/dated. did they inherit this place?
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ud-de-ohovens-house-and-closet-5#image-175002




Not at all how i expected Joyce's house to be decorated


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> emailed my friend and she looked it up. Joyce lives in Studio City



What sort of area money wise is Studio City?


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> What sort of area money wise is Studio City?



I am not really familiar with Studio City.


----------



## slang

Some things I am finding interesting on twitter:

- When Lisa was asked why Schaenna was at Ken's bday party knowing it would upset Brandi, say that production sets up these things. Funny when Kyle said that last year about production inviting Faye to events and not her, Lisa denied production got involved.
- In response to some things Brandi said on her podcast about Ken and Lisa's finances, Ken has tweeted Brandi that "slander is illegal and he wants a retraction"....hmmm, or what Ken, are you going to sue her? I thought friends didn't sue friends or even threaten to sue. Isn't that what you said to Paul & Adrienne last year?
Lisa & Ken defended Brandi to no end last year even though she lied about being sued and about being sent a C&D letter because it worked for Lisa against Adrienne. Brandi was "real" and "honest" last year according to Lisa & Ken. I guess they don't feel that way anymore


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> emailed my friend and she looked it up. Joyce lives in Studio City


 
i don't like that front shot.  it looks like you go up the driveway and are greeted by a big garage that happens to have a nice house next to it.  but the garage is what you see first.


----------



## bisousx

slang said:


> Some things I am finding interesting on twitter:
> 
> - When Lisa was asked why Schaenna was at Ken's bday party knowing it would upset Brandi, say that production sets up these things. Funny when Kyle said that last year about production inviting Faye to events and not her, Lisa denied production got involved.
> *- In response to some things Brandi said on her podcast about Ken and Lisa's finances, Ken has tweeted Brandi that "slander is illegal and he wants a retraction"....hmmm, or what Ken, are you going to sue her? I thought friends didn't sue friends or even threaten to sue. Isn't that what you said to Paul & Adrienne last year?*
> Lisa & Ken defended Brandi to no end last year even though she lied about being sued and about being sent a C&D letter because it worked for Lisa against Adrienne. Brandi was "real" and "honest" last year according to Lisa & Ken. I guess they don't feel that way anymore



Right???? Ken and Lisa are hypocrites for sure. I can't wait til next week's episode!


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> i don't like that front shot.  it looks like you go up the driveway and are greeted by a big garage that happens to have a nice house next to it.  but the garage is what you see first.



Agree. It is behind a gate though.


----------



## Sassys

2/10/14


----------



## Nishi621

you know what i love?

Carlton crying how Kyle's word could hurt the family business.

But Carlton parading around in G strings, lap dancing her MIL, building a sex room complete with a pole and ball gag, having naked servers and pole dancing at your party, threatening spells on cast members and the f word flying out of your mouth every two seconds, that provides a good image to your clients?????????


----------



## Sassys

nishi621 said:


> you know what i love?
> 
> Carlton crying how kyle's word could hurt the family business.
> 
> *but carlton parading around in g strings, lap dancing her mil, building a sex room complete with a pole and ball gag, having naked servers and pole dancing at your party, threatening spells on cast members and the f word flying out of your mouth every two seconds, that provides a good image to your clients??????*???



Amen!!


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Agree. It is behind a gate though.


 
yeah, but that just means you go through a gate and then say: "oh, look!  there's a big garage ... with a house next to it."


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> yeah, but that just means you go through a gate and then say: "oh, look!  there's a big garage ... with a house next to it."





It's a tacky house on the inside. My friend sent me pics, but I will not post due to the address showing.


----------



## guccimamma

Nishi621 said:


> you know what i love?
> 
> Carlton crying how Kyle's word could hurt the family business.
> 
> But Carlton parading around in G strings, lap dancing her MIL, building a sex room complete with a pole and ball gag, having naked servers and pole dancing at your party, threatening spells on cast members and the f word flying out of your mouth every two seconds, that provides a good image to your clients?????????



carlton is just bad for business, period. they should keep her in a closet.


----------



## sgj99

Nishi621 said:


> you know what i love?
> 
> Carlton crying how Kyle's word could hurt the family business.
> 
> But Carlton parading around in G strings, lap dancing her MIL, building a sex room complete with a pole and ball gag, having naked servers and pole dancing at your party, threatening spells on cast members and the f word flying out of your mouth every two seconds, that provides a good image to your clients?????????


 
on television so not only can this behavior be witnessed first hand but re-played for the whole world to see ... Carlton just needs to go away, she's just a big fraud.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> It's a tacky house on the inside. My friend sent me pics, but I will not post due to the address showing.


 
from what you can see of the inside from her Bravo tour it looks like Bordello


----------



## Allisonfaye

Nishi621 said:


> What sort of area money wise is Studio City?



It's not high end. Just average. 



slang said:


> Some things I am finding interesting on twitter:
> 
> - When Lisa was asked why Schaenna was at Ken's bday party knowing it would upset Brandi, say that production sets up these things. Funny when Kyle said that last year about production inviting Faye to events and not her, Lisa denied production got involved.
> - In response to some things Brandi said on her podcast about Ken and Lisa's finances, Ken has tweeted Brandi that "slander is illegal and he wants a retraction"....hmmm, or what Ken, are you going to sue her? I thought friends didn't sue friends or even threaten to sue. Isn't that what you said to Paul & Adrienne last year?
> Lisa & Ken defended Brandi to no end last year even though she lied about being sued and about being sent a C&D letter because it worked for Lisa against Adrienne. Brandi was "real" and "honest" last year according to Lisa & Ken. I guess they don't feel that way anymore



Here's the thing about people who are nasty. If you are friends with them, they will turn on you, too, eventually. 



Nishi621 said:


> you know what i love?
> 
> Carlton crying how Kyle's word could hurt the family business.
> 
> But Carlton parading around in G strings, lap dancing her MIL, building a sex room complete with a pole and ball gag, having naked servers and pole dancing at your party, threatening spells on cast members and the f word flying out of your mouth every two seconds, that provides a good image to your clients?????????



Nailed it!I was thinking the same thing. I can't imagine her antics being 'good for business'. I guess it depends on what kid of 'business' you are in.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> from what you can see of the inside from her Bravo tour it looks like Bordello



The pics on bravo actually look better believe it or not lol. The pics my friend sent me, are the pics from when it was for sale when they bought it. Cheap price also (not BH 90210).


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> The pics on bravo actually look better believe it or not lol. The pics my friend sent me, are the pics from when it was for sale when they bought it. Cheap price also (not BH 90210).



i can't imagine buying that home, so depressing.looks like they go to estate sales, and buy dead people's furniture.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> i can't imagine buying that home, so depressing.looks like they go to estate sales, and buy dead people's furniture.



Don't know what the kitchen looks like now, but it was yucky before.


----------



## BabyK

Ladybug09 said:


> Right!
> 
> I dont like all of a sudden she's spilling the beans on Lisa....if you don't like her you don't want to hang around with her anymore then don't, but then don't all of a sudden start spilling confidences that someone told you when they thought you were there friend. I'm quite certain that Brandi has told Lisa lots of stuff she may not want to get out to the public or in their social circles. Also Brandi strikes me as the type of person where you can be my friend, only my friend, and she feels very threatened when her friends have other friends, which is so immature.
> 
> Also, she said that Lisa never told her specifically to say anything against anyone in the circle, but that she, Brandi felt manipulated. If you feel that easily manipulated and controlled, then thats your problem.



I totally agree!  I felt like Brandi was looking for an excuse for her behavior so she threw Lisa under the bus.  She said Lisa never said anything against anyone, so I assume Lisa probably confided her in things that bothered her which is what friends do.  Brandi took it as ok you hate Kyle, I will attack her for you.  Lisa never told her to, but Brandi felt like she had to.  Um I guess I've been manipulating my best friend all this time too?  I confide in her about a lot of things.  But my friend doesn't go around shooting her mouth off and attacking everyone.


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> Don't know what the kitchen looks like now, but it was yucky before.




I think there's a picture of her kitchen on the Bravo website where they tour her house.

So, what did they pay for it??


----------



## Nishi621

Why the Fosters are selling their home:

http://www.bravotv.com/blogs/the-dish/why-are-yolanda-and-david-foster-selling-their-home


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> Don't know what the kitchen looks like now, but it was yucky before.



The kitchen now:

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...raud-de-ohovens-house-and-closet#image-175011

Front view of the house:

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...raud-de-ohovens-house-and-closet#image-177190


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> Why the Fosters are selling their home:
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/blogs/the-dish/why-are-yolanda-and-david-foster-selling-their-home





> This is our dream home, but due to my battle with Lyme disease for the past two years I just don't have the strength to run this almost 5-acre property anymore



Uh, that is what the staff is for. Yolanda is acting like she is out there cutting the grass, cleaning the pool, watering the grass lol


----------



## TC1

^^Gathering all the lemons for the MasterCleanse...


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> ^^Gathering all the lemons for the MasterCleanse...



LOL. She had the housekeeper making the cleanse for her, filling all those empty Fiji water bottles. I am sure the housekeeper also picked the lemons.

I love her house, but Kyle's is my favorite. Lisa's would have been nice, but I can't deal with all the glass and water. I liked the way the house looked originally before they renovated it with the water in the front. I will say, the original pool wasn't good.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> LOL. She had the housekeeper making the cleanse for her, filling all those empty Fiji water bottles. I am sure the housekeeper also picked the lemons.


 
Oh yeah right!!.I forgot about that!!. LOL


----------



## junqueprincess

slang said:


> Some things I am finding interesting on twitter:
> 
> - When Lisa was asked why Schaenna was at Ken's bday party knowing it would upset Brandi, say that production sets up these things. Funny when Kyle said that last year about production inviting Faye to events and not her, Lisa denied production got involved.
> - In response to some things Brandi said on her podcast about Ken and Lisa's finances, Ken has tweeted Brandi that "slander is illegal and he wants a retraction"....hmmm, or what Ken, are you going to sue her? I thought friends didn't sue friends or even threaten to sue. Isn't that what you said to Paul & Adrienne last year?
> Lisa & Ken defended Brandi to no end last year even though she lied about being sued and about being sent a C&D letter because it worked for Lisa against Adrienne. Brandi was "real" and "honest" last year according to Lisa & Ken. I guess they don't feel that way anymore



Curious, what did Brandi say about their finances?


----------



## GoGlam

slang said:


> Some things I am finding interesting on twitter:
> 
> - When Lisa was asked why Schaenna was at Ken's bday party knowing it would upset Brandi, say that production sets up these things. Funny when Kyle said that last year about production inviting Faye to events and not her, Lisa denied production got involved.
> - In response to some things Brandi said on her podcast about Ken and Lisa's finances, Ken has tweeted Brandi that "slander is illegal and he wants a retraction"....hmmm, or what Ken, are you going to sue her? I thought friends didn't sue friends or even threaten to sue. Isn't that what you said to Paul & Adrienne last year?
> Lisa & Ken defended Brandi to no end last year even though she lied about being sued and about being sent a C&D letter because it worked for Lisa against Adrienne. Brandi was "real" and "honest" last year according to Lisa & Ken. I guess they don't feel that way anymore



Lisa and Ken weren't slandering Adrienne and Paul.  What everyone was talking about was true about Adrienne and Paul.  I see the whole "friends don't sue other friends" part of the argument, but the truth element separates the two cases here.

Ken is asking for a retraction.  I don't blame him.. Both he and Lisa told Brandi (at least on camera) that she shouldn't be tweeting about Adrienne and to stop.

We were all at odds about Brandi saying she was getting sued, but she corrected herself saying she got a letter and thought they were threatening to sue her.  Even if the letter didn't go directly to her, she was threatened with suit and named on the letter.  So the fact that she was saying she "is" being sued when she was in fact threatened to be used is just silly semantics.


----------



## junqueprincess

Oh I thought this was recent stuff. ..

Specifically, I was wondering what Brandi said about ken and Lisa's finances, that ken wanted a retraction for. It said she made comments on her podcast. Is this old stuff too?


----------



## slang

GoGlam said:


> Lisa and Ken weren't slandering Adrienne and Paul.  What everyone was talking about was true about Adrienne and Paul.  I see the whole "friends don't sue other friends" part of the argument, but the truth element separates the two cases here.
> 
> Ken is asking for a retraction.  I don't blame him.. Both he and Lisa told Brandi (at least on camera) that she shouldn't be tweeting about Adrienne and to stop.
> 
> We were all at odds about Brandi saying she was getting sued, but she corrected herself saying she got a letter and thought they were threatening to sue her.  Even if the letter didn't go directly to her, she was threatened with suit and named on the letter.  So the fact that she was saying she "is" being sued when she was in fact threatened to be used is just silly semantics.



I didn't say anything about Ken & Lisa slandering Paul & A.
My point was Ken is asking for a retraction by "telling" Brandi that slander is liable so she better issue a retraction. What if she doesn't? - what will he do since he doesn't believe in friends suing friends or even threatening to sue friends (through a C&D) letter. 
Also, they championed how honest & truthful Brandi is and never lies. I guess they no longer feel that way since they are now calling B a liar.


----------



## slang

junqueprincess said:


> Oh I thought this was recent stuff. ..
> 
> Specifically, I was wondering what Brandi said about ken and Lisa's finances, that ken wanted a retraction for. It said she made comments on her podcast. Is this old stuff too?



No, this is all new stuff - happened last week I think.

Brandi said that Ken & Lisa "almost" filed for bankrupcy as they had money issues in the past.


----------



## Allisonfaye

guccimamma said:


> i can't imagine buying that home, so depressing.looks like they go to estate sales, and buy dead people's furniture.



rofl



Sassys said:


> Don't know what the kitchen looks like now, but it was yucky before.



Ick, that tile. 



Nishi621 said:


> Why the Fosters are selling their home:
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/blogs/the-dish/why-are-yolanda-and-david-foster-selling-their-home





Sassys said:


> Uh, that is what the staff is for. Yolanda is acting like she is out there cutting the grass, cleaning the pool, watering the grass lol



Agree and I don't buy it for that reason. She can't manage a house because it's too stressful? Give me a break. That's the house you go to to reduce stress. 

BTW, how about Mohammed's HUGE mansion? I don't like it at all. But the grounds are nice. What's ups with Mohammed's hair? He is seriously gross. Think that young girl (and Yolanda) liked him for himself?


----------



## junqueprincess

slang said:


> No, this is all new stuff - happened last week I think.
> 
> Brandi said that Ken & Lisa "almost" filed for bankrupcy as they had money issues in the past.



Thanks. I appreciate you clearing that up, I thought you were speaking about new stuff. 

Very interesting, that they almost filed bankruptcy.


----------



## slang

junqueprincess said:


> Thanks. I appreciate you clearing that up, I thought you were speaking about new stuff.
> 
> Very interesting, that they almost filed bankruptcy.




I'm not sure what Brandi said was true, just repeating what she is saying


----------



## bisousx

Allisonfaye said:


> rofl
> BTW, how about Mohammed's HUGE mansion? I don't like it at all. But the grounds are nice. What's ups with Mohammed's hair? He is seriously gross. Think that young girl (and Yolanda) liked him for himself?



You guys are going to barf, but I have a few friends who hang out with Mohamed.. say what you may but I've heard he's a genuinely nice person and fun to be around. Of course, aside from the womanizing and all that. So it could be both golddigging and some genuine feelings.


----------



## Ladybug09

slang said:


> I didn't say anything about Ken & Lisa slandering Paul & A.
> My point was Ken is asking for a retraction by "telling" Brandi that slander is liable so she better issue a retraction. What if she doesn't? - what will he do since he doesn't believe in friends suing friends or even threatening to sue friends (through a C&D) letter.
> Also, they championed how honest & truthful Brandi is and never lies. I guess they no longer feel that way since they are now calling B a liar.



When have they ever said Brandi NEVER lies???

Is there a happy medium in this thread at all?? People go from one extreme to another and hear what they want. ..


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> You guys are going to barf, but I have a few friends who hang out with Mohamed.. say what you may but I've heard he's a genuinely nice person and fun to be around. Of course, aside from the womanizing and all that. So it could be both golddigging and some genuine feelings.



So does he cheat on his wives/gf's?


----------



## bisousx

Allisonfaye said:


> So does he cheat on his wives/gf's?



Probably, most men do lol.


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> Probably, most men do lol.



Awreally? lol


----------



## nastasja

Allisonfaye said:


> So does he cheat on his wives/gf's?




He did on Yolanda! That's why they divorced. She said so, herself.


----------



## bisousx

Allisonfaye said:


> Awreally? lol



I know, I know  All I'm saying is, we've all seen women settle with cheaters for much less than what Mohamed can offer


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> I know, I know  All I'm saying is, we've all seen women settle with cheaters for much less than what Mohamed can offer



Too true.


----------



## Allisonfaye

killerlife said:


> He did on Yolanda! That's why they divorced. She said so, herself.



I wonder if she doted on him the way that she does on David. It gives me the creeps every time she calls him 'my love'.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Do we know if David cheated on HIS wives before her? It would be interesting to know given that Mohammed did.


----------



## horse17

Allisonfaye said:


> I wonder if she doted on him the way that she does on David. It gives me the creeps every time she calls him 'my love'.


I know..I'm all  for treating your husband well, but I dont know, she goes waaay overboard with the "my love"...


----------



## slang

Ladybug09 said:


> When have they ever said Brandi NEVER lies???
> 
> Is there a happy medium in this thread at all?? People go from one extreme to another and hear what they want. ..



For 2 seasons, Lisa has defending and championed Brandi as the honest truth cannon as she calls herself (blogs, twitter etc)

and yes, people in this thread certainly do hear and read into things what they want....


----------



## Ladybug09

slang said:


> For 2 seasons, Lisa has defending and championed Brandi as the honest truth cannon as she calls herself (blogs, twitter etc)
> 
> and yes, people in this thread certainly do hear and read into things what they want....



That still doesn't men that they say/believe that Brandi Never lies...


----------



## GoGlam

Ladybug09 said:


> When have they ever said Brandi NEVER lies???
> 
> Is there a happy medium in this thread at all?? People go from one extreme to another and hear what they want. ..



Yes there is always gray area! We need to recognize that


----------



## guccimamma

Nishi621 said:


> The kitchen now:
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...raud-de-ohovens-house-and-closet#image-175011
> 
> Front view of the house:
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...raud-de-ohovens-house-and-closet#image-177190



looks like they painted the kitchen whitebut left the tile counters. 

i'd probably do the same with the cabinets (if they were in good condition), but ASAP get some kind of stone/marblet. i wouldn't leave the 80s tile in place for a minute.

someone in that household has bad taste. i'd rather live in a small house with updated features.


----------



## GoGlam

guccimamma said:


> looks like they painted the kitchen whitebut left the tile counters.
> 
> i'd probably do the same with the cabinets (if they were in good condition), but ASAP get some kind of stone/marblet. i wouldn't leave the 80s tile in place for a minute.
> 
> someone in that household has bad taste. i'd rather live in a small house with updated features.



Agreed! Even Brandi's rented home seems better/more updated than this home.

Regardless of being more modern, the decorating seems to be in poor taste.


----------



## Florasun

Nishi621 said:


> The kitchen now:
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...raud-de-ohovens-house-and-closet#image-175011
> 
> Front view of the house:
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...raud-de-ohovens-house-and-closet#image-177190



I like the outside of the house but the inside is creepy. It reminds me of that movie The Shining!


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> I think there's a picture of her kitchen on the Bravo website where they tour her house.
> 
> So, what did they pay for it??



$1.9m


----------



## Bentley1

I still can't get over that Joyce lives in Studio City.  Very average, middle class area and more of an artsy fartsy area that's cluttered and old in the valley.  How was she cast for BH? It's not like she even has an interesting storyline to make up for her mediocre lifestyle.


----------



## guccimamma

Bentley1 said:


> I still can't get over that Joyce lives in Studio City.  Very average, middle class area and more of an artsy fartsy area that's cluttered and old in the valley.  How was she cast for BH? It's not like she even has an interesting storyline to make up for her mediocre lifestyle.


----------



## Slavisa

I would happily accept Shiva as a new housewife. She's young, beautiful & Mohammed has the money to back it up.

Loved YoLos shade when she said that Mohammed & Shiva have only been together 1.5 years which is seriously long for Mohammed!!


----------



## Slavisa

However, I would love to know if her centre stone is a fancy yellow or just poor colouring!!


----------



## TulsaMINI

Bentley1 said:


> I still can't get over that Joyce lives in Studio City.  Very average, middle class area and more of an artsy fartsy area that's cluttered and old in the valley.  *How was she cast for BH?* It's not like she even has an interesting storyline to make up for her mediocre lifestyle.



Her connection to ***** maybe? 

Bravo - NBC - Celebrity Apprentice - ***** - Miss Universe


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> For 2 seasons, Lisa has defending and championed Brandi as the honest truth cannon as she calls herself (blogs, twitter etc)
> 
> and yes, people in this thread certainly do hear and read into things what they want....


There is a difference between crass and honest.  I don't ever recall Lisa saying Brandi was honest- just that she will say whats on her mind.  Brandi is one gross women in my book.  Kyle give it 5 minutes and she will turn on you like she has everyone else.  Sad that while Lisa was defending Kyle to Carlton, Kyle was not doing the same.  Lisa is better off without any of these ladies.


----------



## imgg

Slavisa said:


> View attachment 2500555
> View attachment 2500557
> View attachment 2500558
> View attachment 2500560
> View attachment 2500561
> View attachment 2500562
> 
> 
> I would happily accept Shiva as a new housewife. She's young, beautiful & Mohammed has the money to back it up.
> 
> Loved YoLos shade when she said that Mohammed & Shiva have only been together 1.5 years which is seriously long for Mohammed!!



Gross!  Would this women be with him if he didn't have money- of course not!


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> There is a difference between crass and honest.  I don't ever recall Lisa saying Brandi was honest- just that she will say whats on her mind.  Brandi is one gross women in my book.  Kyle give it 5 minutes and she will turn on you like she has everyone else.  Sad that while Lisa was defending Kyle to Carlton, Kyle was not doing the same.  Lisa is better off without any of these ladies.



I wouldn't be friends with any of the ladies, especially Lisa. She seems so fake and phony and the worst of the bunch.

Lisa has defended Brandi as honest in both her blogs and on twitter. The episode of the ladies in Palm Springs was on last night, Lisa made a comment that Brandi's honesty is her best quality.


----------



## Stilettolife

Bentley1 said:


> I still can't get over that Joyce lives in Studio City. Very average, middle class area and more of an artsy fartsy area that's cluttered and old in the valley. How was she cast for BH? It's not like she even has an interesting storyline to make up for her mediocre lifestyle.


 
What part of LA is Studio City located at? 

I like Joyce but I agree outside of her drama with Brandi, she is not the right fit for the show, because she's too classy, IMO.

Carlton is not the right fit either.  While I'm at it, Kim is not the right fit either.


----------



## Stilettolife

slang said:


> I wouldn't be friends with any of the ladies, especially Lisa. She seems so fake and phony and the worst of the bunch.
> 
> Lisa has defended Brandi as honest in both her blogs and on twitter. The episode of the ladies in Palm Springs was on last night, Lisa made a comment that Brandi's honesty is her best quality.


 
I wouldn't be friends with them either.  Well, maybe Kim and Joyce.


----------



## slang

Stilettolife said:


> I wouldn't be friends with them either.  Well, maybe Kim and Joyce.



Yes you're right, How could I forget about Kim!


----------



## Nishi621

guccimamma said:


> looks like they painted the kitchen whitebut left the tile counters.
> 
> i'd probably do the same with the cabinets (if they were in good condition), but ASAP get some kind of stone/marblet. i wouldn't leave the 80s tile in place for a minute.
> 
> someone in that household has bad taste. i'd rather live in a small house with updated features.




Are you talking about the tile on the walls? Because I believe I see the counter is marble/stone


----------



## GoGlam

slavisa said:


> however, i would love to know if her centre stone is a fancy yellow or just poor colouring!!



+1!!!!


----------



## Michele26

Isn't Joyce's husband wealthy? Maybe they love the area where they live, and they're happy there.


----------



## Sassys

2/11/14


----------



## Nishi621

I want Kyle's necklace and Camille's dress


----------



## slang

Camille looks great, especially after all she has recently went through


----------



## littlerock

Stilettolife said:


> What part of LA is Studio City located at?
> 
> I like Joyce but I agree outside of her drama with Brandi, she is not the right fit for the show, because she's too classy, IMO.
> 
> Carlton is not the right fit either.  While I'm at it, Kim is not the right fit either.





Michele26 said:


> Isn't Joyce's husband wealthy? Maybe they love the area where they live, and they're happy there.



There are actually nice/ trendy parts of Studio City. Especially if they are in the canyons that connect to West Hollywood/ BH. It's a 15 mins drive sans traffic to go over the canyon and many people live in Sherman oaks & Studio City for that reason. The houses in Studio City proper are millions of dollars and up depending on size and location, of course.


----------



## Sassys

Yolonda is cray cray to sell this place


----------



## guccimamma

maybe they build (live in it for a while) to sell&#8230;it's a good time to sell. then move on to another project, isn't that what mohammed does?


----------



## guccimamma

Nishi621 said:


> Are you talking about the tile on the walls? Because I believe I see the counter is marble/stone



in the after photo that you posted (white kitchen) i can see the patterned tile on the side of the counters, which was the tile same in the brown kitchen photo.

unless they left the patterned tile around the side of the counters and put marble on top of it.

doesn't really matter, kitchen is the best room of the house.


----------



## LADC_chick

slang said:


> Some things I am finding interesting on twitter:
> 
> - When Lisa was asked why Schaenna was at Ken's bday party knowing it would upset Brandi, say that production sets up these things. Funny when Kyle said that last year about production inviting Faye to events and not her, Lisa denied production got involved.
> - In response to some things Brandi said on her podcast about Ken and Lisa's finances, Ken has tweeted Brandi that "slander is illegal and he wants a retraction"....hmmm, or what Ken, are you going to sue her? I thought friends didn't sue friends or even threaten to sue. Isn't that what you said to Paul & Adrienne last year?
> Lisa & Ken defended Brandi to no end last year even though she lied about being sued and about being sent a C&D letter because it worked for Lisa against Adrienne. Brandi was "real" and "honest" last year according to Lisa & Ken. I guess they don't feel that way anymore



That first point is so interesting! Yep. I remember Lisa playing it like she had no idea that Faye was going to be at the party and that it wasn't production that was involved. Now she wants to say that Scheana was at the party because of production and not because Lisa asked her to be there. Spin, spin, spin, Lisa!




imgg said:


> There is a difference between crass and honest.  I don't ever recall Lisa saying Brandi was honest- just that she will say whats on her mind.  Brandi is one gross women in my book.  Kyle give it 5 minutes and she will turn on you like she has everyone else.  *Sad that while Lisa was defending Kyle to Carlton, Kyle was not doing the same.  Lisa is better off without any of these ladies.*



I don't blame Kyle for just listening to Brandi vent and not saying a peep in defense of Lisa. Lisa said some pretty low things about Mauricio--questioning his business ethics and questioning his committment to his wife and family--that it doesn't surprise me that Kyle wasn't interested in saying something pithy like, "Well, Brandi, Lisa means well. "


----------



## guccimamma

shaena is at the party, because it ties into lisa's other show. it's a storyline. brandy should be thankful for the airtime, because it's all about who has the most drama to share. the dirtier the subject the better.


----------



## slang

guccimamma said:


> maybe they build (live in it for a while) to sellit's a good time to sell. then move on to another project, isn't that what mohammed does?



I read something interesting today about this house that I hadn't heard before.

There is a big spread and interview with Yo & David in Hello Canada this month. Yo said this was supposed to be her house that she was building for herself and the kids. Although at the time her & David were a couple they didn't live together (he was living in a small apartment).
With the financial downturn all her construction loans fell through so she went to David for financial help and then decided to make it their home and live together in it.


----------



## Cherrasaki

guccimamma said:


> shaena is at the party, because it ties into lisa's other show. it's a storyline. brandy should be thankful for the airtime, because it's all about who has the most drama to share. the dirtier the subject the better.



Yup.  Lisa knows what she is doing. If you think about it does she really care about Brandi? Doubtful. 




Allisonfaye said:


> Please. If Lisa still wanted to be friends with her she would still be there. It's all just sour grapes. Lisa distanced herself from Brandi, probably due to the drinking.



I think this is true.  Brandi was fun to hang with at first and even tolerable at times but only up to a point.  I'm sure Lisa got tired of the drunken behavior, neediness and everything else that goes along with it.  Brandi doesn't seem to be in her corner anymore either.  It seems Brandi does have sour grapes and is bitter and this is why she now has beef with Lisa and is throwing her under the bus.


----------



## Stilettolife

littlerock said:


> There are actually nice/ trendy parts of Studio City. Especially if they are in the canyons that connect to West Hollywood/ BH. It's a 15 mins drive sans traffic to go over the canyon and many people live in Sherman oaks & Studio City for that reason. The houses in Studio City proper are millions of dollars and up depending on size and location, of course.


 
Oh cool...Thanks for the info.  I'm completely loss when it comes to Los Angeles.


----------



## Allisonfaye

imgg said:


> Gross!  Would this women be with him if he didn't have money- of course not!



Soooo true. How old is he anyway? 



guccimamma said:


> in the after photo that you posted (white kitchen) i can see the patterned tile on the side of the counters, which was the tile same in the brown kitchen photo.
> 
> unless they left the patterned tile around the side of the counters and put marble on top of it.
> 
> doesn't really matter, kitchen is the best room of the house.



Oh, I agree. I would cook ALL the time if I had that kitchen. 



LADC_chick said:


> I don't blame Kyle for just listening to Brandi vent and not saying a peep in defense of Lisa. Lisa said some pretty low things about Mauricio--questioning his business ethics and questioning his committment to his wife and family--that it doesn't surprise me that Kyle wasn't interested in saying something pithy like, "Well, Brandi, Lisa means well. "



I totally agree. After the way Lisa treated Kyle, I totally get why she isn't defending her. I forget. Why did Lisa turn on Kyle to begin with?



slang said:


> I read something interesting today about this house that I hadn't heard before.
> 
> There is a big spread and interview with Yo & David in Hello Canada this month. Yo said this was supposed to be her house that she was building for herself and the kids. Although at the time her & David were a couple they didn't live together (he was living in a small apartment).
> With the financial downturn all her construction loans fell through so she went to David for financial help and then decided to make it their home and live together in it.



Interesting. That would make sense if he is not in a great financial place. And it also kind of implies that she didn't get some huge settlement from Mohammed. 
When did they say the house was built? I can't imagine they are underwater on it. Luxury properties in LA are in the stratosphere right now with all the foreign money.


----------



## Stilettolife

Cherrasaki said:


> Yup. Lisa knows what she is doing. If you think about it does she really care about Brandi? Doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is true. Brandi was fun to hang with at first and even tolerable at times but only up to a point. I'm sure Lisa got tired of the drunken behavior, neediness and everything else that goes along with it. Brandi doesn't seem to be in her corner anymore either. It seems Brandi does have sour grapes and is bitter and this is why she now has beef with Lisa and is throwing her under the bus.


 
That's true.  Kim said that Lisa claims to care about her, but then she doesn't show it when they get face to face.  Every time Kim talks, Lisa gives the eyeroll like Carlton gives to Joyce.  Lisa so calculated that one will never know when she's sincere.  I actually figured this out during season 1.

Brandi seems to be stuck in her arrested development or something.  Like she's reliving her college years or something.  At age 41-42 it's high time to grow up and learn to take responsiblity.  But, with people who don't take responsiblity for their actions, it's hard for them to break that cycle.  It's sad.


----------



## LADC_chick

Allisonfaye said:


> Soooo true. How old is he anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree. I would cook ALL the time if I had that kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> *I totally agree. After the way Lisa treated Kyle, I totally get why she isn't defending her. I forget. Why did Lisa turn on Kyle to begin with?*
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. That would make sense if he is not in a great financial place. And it also kind of implies that she didn't get some huge settlement from Mohammed.
> When did they say the house was built? I can't imagine they are underwater on it. Luxury properties in LA are in the stratosphere right now with all the foreign money.



I think it stems from the season two reunion. Kyle said that she thought that Lisa was like Bobby Fischer. Then when Adrienne accused Lisa of selling stories, Kyle didn't speak up for Lisa.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Yolonda is cray cray to sell this place


I SO agree...


----------



## chowlover2

+2!


----------



## Cherrasaki

Stilettolife said:


> That's true.  Kim said that Lisa claims to care about her, but then she doesn't show it when they get face to face.  Every time Kim talks, Lisa gives the eyeroll like Carlton gives to Joyce.  Lisa so calculated that one will never know when she's sincere.  I actually figured this out during season 1.
> 
> Brandi seems to be stuck in her arrested development or something.  Like she's reliving her college years or something.  At age 41-42 it's high time to grow up and learn to take responsiblity.  But, with people who don't take responsiblity for their actions, it's hard for them to break that cycle.  It's sad.



I kind of like Lisa but I agree she does come across as phony and calculating.  She's on the show to promote her businesses and it's evident she loves the attention.  Brandi is just one hot mess. I don't necessarily dislike her per say but rather feel sorry for her. She's a grown woman with two young sons who needs to seriously consider modifying her behavior.


----------



## guccimamma

slang said:


> I read something interesting today about this house that I hadn't heard before.
> 
> There is a big spread and interview with Yo & David in Hello Canada this month. Yo said this was supposed to be her house that she was building for herself and the kids. Although at the time her & David were a couple they didn't live together (he was living in a small apartment).
> With the financial downturn all her construction loans fell through so she went to David for financial help and then decided to make it their home and live together in it.



that is interesting, so it was her spec house? makes sense.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I would probably pay above asking for Yo's place!!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

LADC_chick said:


> I think it stems from the season two reunion. Kyle said that she thought that Lisa was like Bobby Fischer. Then when Adrienne accused Lisa of selling stories, Kyle didn't speak up for Lisa.



Oh, yeah. Now I remember. She wanted Kyle to do what I think Brandi had probably been doing.defending her honor no matter what.


----------



## Allisonfaye

horse17 said:


> I SO agree...



Maybe we could all pool our $$ and buy it.


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> I wouldn't be friends with any of the ladies, especially Lisa. She seems so fake and phony and the worst of the bunch.
> 
> Lisa has defended Brandi as honest in both her blogs and on twitter. The episode of the ladies in Palm Springs was on last night, Lisa made a comment that Brandi's honesty is her best quality.


I have to say that I have always liked Lisa...until this season.....now she seems like snake...I find it interesting that you never see her with any close, longtime friends......


----------



## guccimamma

i'd sell it for that kind of money, you can buy a lot with 27 million&#8230;.you could slum it and find a nice 5 million dollar house, fix it up&#8230;wait a couple years, make some more.

yolanda is not stupid.


----------



## slang

Allisonfaye said:


> Maybe we could all pool our $$ and buy it.



I'll chip in and live in the closet


----------



## Stilettolife

Cherrasaki said:


> I kind of like Lisa but I agree she does come across as phony and calculating. She's on the show to promote her businesses and it's evident she loves the attention. Brandi is just one hot mess. I don't necessarily dislike her per say but rather feel sorry for her. She's a grown woman with two young sons who needs to seriously consider modifying her behavior.


 
I'm the same way, I don't dislike Brandi but feel sorry for her.  She needs help.  She also needs to stop drinking and she needs to get therapy for her issues with Eddie cheating.  She can't keep taking it out on the ladies.  

I don't like or dislike Lisa either, but I don't like sneaky people and I hate the way she comes off to people.


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> i'd sell it for that kind of money, you can buy a lot with 27 million&#8230;.you could slum it and find a nice 5 million dollar house, fix it up&#8230;wait a couple years, make some more.
> 
> yolanda is not stupid.


do we know what they paid for it?


----------



## Allisonfaye

guccimamma said:


> i'd sell it for that kind of money, you can buy a lot with 27 million.you could slum it and find a nice 5 million dollar house, fix it upwait a couple years, make some more.
> 
> yolanda is not stupid.



.and wait for the next inevitable market collapse on LA. I used to be an appraiser there and I lived through the time where houses were increasing, I kid you not, 10% a MONTH. Then I lived through a collapse. It was interesting. I always felt sorry for those people who bought at the peaks and needed to sell or refi. Of course little did I know then.


----------



## Allisonfaye

slang said:


> I'll chip in and live in the closet



Ok, I want the kitchenor maybe I will just live out by the pooldecisions, decisions!


----------



## Allisonfaye

When I lived in LA, I started a job at a firm where the boss and I had a little 'thing' going. Nothing happened, because he had gotten engaged literally months before I started. I just found out he lives in a $10M house.


----------



## guccimamma

Allisonfaye said:


> .and wait for the next inevitable market collapse on LA. I used to be an appraiser there and I lived through the time where houses were increasing, I kid you not, 10% a MONTH. Then I lived through a collapse. It was interesting. I always felt sorry for those people who bought at the peaks and needed to sell or refi. Of course little did I know then.



yeah, lots of people selling nowbecause they are finally able to do so, since they've been under water for so long.

who knowsbut the property tax alone on that property would strangle me.


----------



## Cherrasaki

^^Out of curiosity what would the property taxes be on that house?


----------



## Allisonfaye

guccimamma said:


> yeah, lots of people selling nowbecause they are finally able to do so, since they've been under water for so long.
> 
> who knowsbut the property tax alone on that property would strangle me.



Yeah, it would be around $700k a year.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Cherrasaki said:


> ^^Out of curiosity what would the property taxes be on that house?



It varies by area slightly but in California, the rule of thumb is 1.25%.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I should add that as property values go up, you have a 2% cap on YOUR taxes increasing.  So if Yo bought that house for say, $15 mil, she wouldn't be paying on the $27.5 current value. Conversely, if she HAD paid the $27.5 and the value declined, she could apply to have the taxes reduced, which I think is fair and reasonable. In Illinois, they don't reduce your taxes just on the basis of a decline in value alone. Here, they have $x in taxes they need and if you apply for a decrease and get it, they just raise your neighbors taxes, which they can't do in California.


----------



## guccimamma

Cherrasaki said:


> ^^Out of curiosity what would the property taxes be on that house?



at least 1% of assessed value. in california you lock in at the price you purchase, and then it goes up a fixed percentage per year. 

so if your home value doubles in a year, they can't collect on the new amount.


----------



## Allisonfaye

guccimamma said:


> at least 1% of assessed value. in california you lock in at the price you purchase, and then it goes up a fixed percentage per year.
> 
> so if your home value doubles in a year, they can't collect on the new amount.



I used to work for the LA County Assessor. It was a base rate of 1% and with special local assessments and such, it was usually around 1.25%.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I should add that I wasn't there when the assessor was arrested for corruption. (Although it might have been interesting). (I know one of the guys who got arrested with him. He was there when I was).


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> do we know what they paid for it?



She bought the land for $4.5M


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> She bought the land for $4.5M[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a no brainer...good for them if they can get close to the 27 mil..


----------



## Bentley1

Stilettolife said:


> What part of LA is Studio City located at?
> 
> I like Joyce but I agree outside of her drama with Brandi, she is not the right fit for the show, because she's too classy, IMO.
> 
> Carlton is not the right fit either.  While I'm at it, Kim is not the right fit either.



Studio City is in the east part of the San Fernando Valley. The closest landmark I can think of would be Universal Studios. So, she's approximately 20-30 mins away from Beverly Hills.

I agree about Joyce, she seems like a person who is genuinely happy with her life and it's really difficult for her to be mean/catty/dramatic.  I don't see her being on the show long term.


----------



## Nishi621

guccimamma said:


> in the after photo that you posted (white kitchen) i can see the patterned tile on the side of the counters, which was the tile same in the brown kitchen photo.
> 
> unless they left the patterned tile around the side of the counters and put marble on top of it.
> 
> doesn't really matter, kitchen is the best room of the house.




The furniture is not really my taste at all. And, while I like dark, the entire house is a bit too dark for me.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sassys said:


> She bought the land for $4.5M





horse17 said:


> Sassys said:
> 
> 
> 
> She bought the land for $4.5M[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a no brainer...good for them if they can get close to the 27 mil..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they built the house on it and that cost something. I forget. How big it is it?
> But as I said, the market in LA is going gangbusters on high end stuff.
Click to expand...


----------



## Allisonfaye

So it is around 12k sf. I would say a house of that quality, probably $3-$400 a foot so a high end estimate of about $4.8 mil so they probably have at most, $10m in it. Pretty nice profit if they can get it. They will be taxed on it though, so if they sold for $27m, they would pocket around $14mil since long term cap gains are at 20% now. Oh, and there will be another $3.8% tax because of Obamacare on that gain, too. So they will pocket around $13m on a $27m sale.


----------



## horse17

Allisonfaye said:


> horse17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they built the house on it and that cost something. I forget. How big it is it?
> But as I said, the market in LA is going gangbusters on high end stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I read 6k sf....,  even a 10 mil profit makes sense.......maybe they will buy a horse property...
Click to expand...


----------



## Allisonfaye

horse17 said:


> Allisonfaye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I read 6k sf....,  even a 10 mil profit makes sense.......maybe they will buy a horse property...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I would take it.  She seems like kind of a ranchy type.
Click to expand...


----------



## sydgirl

I love Yolandas house  stunning!!


----------



## Cherrasaki

Allisonfaye said:


> It varies by area slightly but in California, the rule of thumb is 1.25%.





guccimamma said:


> at least 1% of assessed value. in california you lock in at the price you purchase, and then it goes up a fixed percentage per year.
> 
> so if your home value doubles in a year, they can't collect on the new amount.




Interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nishi621

I think Kyle handled the whole Brandi thing quite well considering the things Lisa has said about her and her husband the last year or so. She basically just sat there and listened.

And this after Lisa accused Kyle and Mauricio of only being nice to and cultivating friendships with people to get their home listings, making that "joke" about Mauricio and a younger woman when she knew how sensitive Kyle was about the entire subject and then just recently when she was having that conversation with Ken and Ken was insisting that he knew beyond a shadow of a doubt that Mauricio was a good guy and would never cheat on his wife and that he had never heard a word of gossip about it, Lisa sat there insisting that "you could never really know", over and over again,etc.. It was almost as if she wanted the rumors to be true.

So, I think Kyle did a good job of pretty much biting her tongue and just listening to Brandi


----------



## Stilettolife

Bentley1 said:


> Studio City is in the east part of the San Fernando Valley. The closest landmark I can think of would be Universal Studios. So, she's approximately 20-30 mins away from Beverly Hills.
> 
> I agree about Joyce, she seems like a person who is genuinely happy with her life and it's really difficult for her to be mean/catty/dramatic. I don't see her being on the show long term.


 
Wow I wasn't expecting to be that far from BH. I still think Bravo should have just said Real Housewives of Los Angeles, even though Beverly Hills have the nice ring.  

Yeah I think for her own sake, Joyce should just not come back.


----------



## Stilettolife

Nishi621 said:


> I think Kyle handled the whole Brandi thing quite well considering the things Lisa has said about her and her husband the last year or so. She basically just sat there and listened.
> 
> *And this after Lisa accused Kyle and Mauricio of only being nice to and cultivating friendships with people to get their home listings, making that "joke" about Mauricio and a younger woman when she knew how sensitive Kyle was about the entire subject and then just recently when she was having that conversation with Ken and Ken was insisting that he knew beyond a shadow of a doubt that Mauricio was a good guy and would never cheat on his wife and that he had never heard a word of gossip about it, Lisa sat there insisting that "you could never really know", over and over again,etc.. It was almost as if she wanted the rumors to be true.*
> 
> So, I think Kyle did a good job of pretty much biting her tongue and just listening to Brandi


 

After this, I don't blame Kyle for not defending Lisa.  Lisa made her own bed and she should lie in it.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Nishi621 said:


> I think Kyle handled the whole Brandi thing quite well considering the things Lisa has said about her and her husband the last year or so. She basically just sat there and listened.
> 
> And this after Lisa accused Kyle and Mauricio of only being nice to and cultivating friendships with people to get their home listings, making that "joke" about Mauricio and a younger woman when she knew how sensitive Kyle was about the entire subject and then just recently when she was having that conversation with Ken and Ken was insisting that he knew beyond a shadow of a doubt that Mauricio was a good guy and would never cheat on his wife and that he had never heard a word of gossip about it, Lisa sat there insisting that "you could never really know", over and over again,etc.. It was almost as if she wanted the rumors to be true.
> 
> So, I think Kyle did a good job of pretty much biting her tongue and just listening to Brandi



Agree with all of this.


----------



## lucywife

Cherrasaki said:


> Yup.  Lisa knows what she is doing. *If you think about it does she really care about Brandi? Doubtful.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is true.  Brandi was fun to hang with at first and even tolerable at times but only up to a point.  I'm sure Lisa got tired of the drunken behavior, neediness and everything else that goes along with it.  Brandi doesn't seem to be in her corner anymore either.  It seems Brandi does have sour grapes and is bitter and this is why she now has beef with Lisa and is throwing her under the bus.


Obviously, not. Remember the introduction to Vanderpump Rules? Lisa basically made Brandi to have a sit down with Sheana to "resolve" their issues. That should be enough for Brandi to understand what's all this about. I do believe Brandi when she said that she was gullible and enamored by Lisa's attention and friendship, it makes total sense. But Brandi is very immature in every kind of way, so her blaming someone (in this case Lisa) for everything Brandi did or said wrong is Brandi's typical behavior.


----------



## ck2802

Stilettolife said:


> After this, I don't blame Kyle for not defending Lisa.  Lisa made her own bed and she should lie in it.


I think what we need to remember is that Kyle had not seen that conversation at that time.  Kyle had no idea what Ken & Lisa spoke about.  So to say don't blame Kyle for not backing her up, when Lisa has said these mean things about her is not right.  Kyle didn't know at the time of filming what Lisa was saying or thinking.


----------



## JenBmr

ck2802 said:


> I think what we need to remember is that Kyle had not seen that conversation at that time.  Kyle had no idea what Ken & Lisa spoke about.  So to say don't blame Kyle for not backing her up, when Lisa has said these mean things about her is not right.  Kyle didn't know at the time of filming what Lisa was saying or thinking.



Lisa accused Mauricio of only being friends with people to sell their homes at the reunion last year. She said it to Kyle's face...


----------



## imgg

LADC_chick said:


> That first point is so interesting! Yep. I remember Lisa playing it like she had no idea that Faye was going to be at the party and that it wasn't production that was involved. Now she wants to say that Scheana was at the party because of production and not because Lisa asked her to be there. Spin, spin, spin, Lisa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame Kyle for just listening to Brandi vent and not saying a peep in defense of Lisa. Lisa said some pretty low things about Mauricio--questioning his business ethics and questioning his committment to his wife and family--that it doesn't surprise me that Kyle wasn't interested in saying something pithy like, "Well, Brandi, Lisa means well. "



True, I agree about the Maurico comment, but from what I recall Kyle was really two-faced that season.  I don't think any of these ladies are friends IRL.


----------



## ck2802

Yes I know she said those things to her face.  But someone brought up the conversation Lisa & Ken had where Lisa was saying Mauricio cheated & Ken said he didn't believe it.  Kyle did not know about that at the time of filming the conversation with Brandi.


----------



## citrus

Cherrasaki said:


> Yup.  Lisa knows what she is doing. If you think about it does she really care about Brandi? Doubtful.



Sad but true, in real life Lisa would not be seen within 100 metres of Brandi.


----------



## Nishi621

JenBmr said:


> Lisa accused Mauricio of only being friends with people to sell their homes at the reunion last year. She said it to Kyle's face...



She also made the joke about Mauricio and younger women in Kyle's kitchen right in front of all of them. So, Kyle has heard plenty


----------



## guccimamma

citrus said:


> Sad but true, in real life Lisa would not be seen within 100 metres of Brandi.



only if she was a waitress at SUR


----------



## slang

Nishi621 said:


> She also made the joke about Mauricio and younger women in Kyle's kitchen right in front of all of them. So, Kyle has heard plenty




Yes, in front of their 5 y/o daughter no less


----------



## bagsforme

Yolanda blames Lyme disease for selling home.

I don't believe it.  If you have a 20 million dollar home, you have $ to pay for people to take care of it.


http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...libu-mansion-for-275-million-pictures-2014112


----------



## guccimamma

bagsforme said:


> Yolanda blames Lyme disease for selling home.
> 
> I don't believe it.  If you have a 20 million dollar home, you have $ to pay for people to take care of it.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...libu-mansion-for-275-million-pictures-2014112



i think it's a combination of that, plus being able to cash in now that the real estate market is strong again. her home has been featured on a television showwhat better way to market it?

i wouldn't want to deal with a bunch of people all over my house every day, it would take a crew to keep that place upand i don't think her husband has any hand in the day to day management of it.


----------



## Graw

First, Lisa's necklace at Carlton's family business celebration was gorgeous!

Lisa shouldn't have had a woman at her home to serve her friends if one of the women slept with her friend's husband.  That was wrong, but we don't know her options.

Brandi is 40+  she needs to take responsibility for her actions.  She seems  constantly calling her ex-husband her husband.  I doubt she goes a day without mentioning what "he did" to her.  I hope she obtains counseling because it seems she perseverates on that relationship.



Nishi621 said:


> I think Kyle handled the whole Brandi thing quite well considering the things Lisa has said about her and her husband the last year or so. She basically just sat there and listened.
> 
> And this after Lisa accused Kyle and Mauricio of only being nice to and cultivating friendships with people to get their home listings, making that "joke" about Mauricio and a younger woman when she knew how sensitive Kyle was about the entire subject and then just recently when she was having that conversation with Ken and Ken was insisting that he knew beyond a shadow of a doubt that Mauricio was a good guy and would never cheat on his wife and that he had never heard a word of gossip about it, Lisa sat there insisting that "you could never really know", over and over again,etc.. It was almost as if she wanted the rumors to be true.
> 
> So, I think Kyle did a good job of pretty much biting her tongue and just listening to Brandi



I think Kyle said horrible things about Lisa during her meeting with Brandi.  When Brandi said Lisa never forced her to say anything about anyone Kyle suggested she "fed" Brandi information knowing how Brandi would respond given her personality.

Kyle went on to say other horrible things about Lisa, but what does that say about Kyle?  If she was trying to bury the hatchet with Lisa and be friends why back stab her again? Kyle is not Lisa's friend, she is not even a frenemy seems more like an enemy waiting close by, watching for Lisa's chips to fall so she can say I told you so an gloat. 



Nishi621 said:


> She also made the joke about Mauricio and younger women in Kyle's kitchen right in front of all of them. So, Kyle has heard plenty



That was a joke and completely Lisa's sense of humor which is something Kyle should know being her cast mate.


----------



## GoGlam

Graw said:


> First, Lisa's necklace at Carlton's family business celebration was gorgeous!
> 
> Lisa shouldn't have had a woman at her home to serve her friends if one of the women slept with her friend's husband.  That was wrong, but we don't know her options.
> 
> Brandi is 40+  she needs to take responsibility for her actions.  She seems  constantly calling her ex-husband her husband.  I doubt she goes a day without mentioning what "he did" to her.  I hope she obtains counseling because it seems she perseverates on that relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Kyle said horrible things about Lisa during her meeting with Brandi.  When Brandi said Lisa never forced her to say anything about anyone Kyle suggested she "fed" Brandi information knowing how Brandi would respond given her personality.
> 
> Kyle went on to say other horrible things about Lisa, but what does that say about Kyle?  If she was trying to bury the hatchet with Lisa and be friends why back stab her again? Kyle is not Lisa's friend, she is not even a frenemy seems more like an enemy waiting close by, watching for Lisa's chips to fall so she can say I told you so an gloat.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a joke and completely Lisa's sense of humor which is something Kyle should know being her cast mate.



Good post!


----------



## tesi

i don't buy yolanda's lyme disease explanation either.  the last thing you want when you are recovering from an illness is an upset to your system and routine.  and moving is a serious change that will certainly bring aggravation, even if someone else does the bulk of the work.  that house and the view are therapeutic.
there is more to this story.  i do hope everything is ok, i find her likable, and lovely.


----------



## ck2802

I agree Graw.  Great post.


----------



## Nishi621

Graw said:


> First, Lisa's necklace at Carlton's family business celebration was gorgeous!
> 
> Lisa shouldn't have had a woman at her home to serve her friends if one of the women slept with her friend's husband.  That was wrong, but we don't know her options.
> 
> Brandi is 40+  she needs to take responsibility for her actions.  She seems  constantly calling her ex-husband her husband.  I doubt she goes a day without mentioning what "he did" to her.  I hope she obtains counseling because it seems she perseverates on that relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Kyle said horrible things about Lisa during her meeting with Brandi.  When Brandi said Lisa never forced her to say anything about anyone Kyle suggested she "fed" Brandi information knowing how Brandi would respond given her personality.
> 
> Kyle went on to say other horrible things about Lisa, but what does that say about Kyle?  If she was trying to bury the hatchet with Lisa and be friends why back stab her again? Kyle is not Lisa's friend, she is not even a frenemy seems more like an enemy waiting close by, watching for Lisa's chips to fall so she can say I told you so an gloat.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a joke and completely Lisa's sense of humor which is something Kyle should know being her cast mate.




Well, I disagree with you on both Kyle points. I don't remember Kyle saying anything mean to Brandi during the meeting and the one thing you point out does not strike me as mean.

As for the joke just being Lisa's sense of humor, sometimes you need to rein in your sense of humor if you know it's something that will upset somebody. I tend to joke and make sarcastic comments about everything, but I have learned there are some people who do not take it well or who do not take jokes about certain things well, so, I keep quiet. JMO.


----------



## Graw

Nishi621 said:


> Well, I disagree with you on both Kyle points. I don't remember Kyle saying anything mean to Brandi during the meeting and the one thing you point out does not strike me as mean.
> 
> As for the joke just being Lisa's sense of humor, sometimes you need to rein in your sense of humor if you know it's something that will upset somebody. I tend to joke and make sarcastic comments about everything, but I have learned there are some people who do not take it well or who do not take jokes about certain things well, so, I keep quiet. JMO.



Oh, I guess we have different interpretations


----------



## Nishi621

Graw said:


> Oh, I guess we have different interpretations



Like Mauricio says, "that's why there are 31 different flavors at the ice cream shop". LMAO


----------



## Allisonfaye

The only feeling I got from Kyle during that conversation with Brandy was a sense of relief that someone else was finally agreeing with her and validation. I didn't think she said anything particularly nasty about Lisa. I am not saying she isn't capable of it. I would have liked Kyle a lot more if she hadn't been so nasty to Brandy for no reason when she first came on.


----------



## Sassys

Well, let the calling of the paps begin















I need for Andy to ask her about the constant hair touching


----------



## horse17

^...she is so thin....this is awful, but that was a scary shot of her arm....I think her version of skinny is much better than Brandis though...maybe because she is more petite than Brandy...


----------



## Ladybug09

Girl, ain't nothing petite about her..,that terminology is so misused.


----------



## horse17

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, ain't nothing petite about her..,that terminology is so misused.


well,  I thought she was taller than her husband, and with heels she looks a bit shorter than him....


----------



## Goldfox

Her thighs are the size of most people's legs, it's a little alarming. Better put some weight on if she wants to continue walking up straight with that heavy mane of hers!


----------



## zooba

She needs to stop playing with her hair.  It's your only story line for the season and it was old in the first episode.  I thought she was taller than her husband as well.  

Yikes, the reunion should be a complete trainwreck based on all the passive/aggressive tweets.


----------



## nastasja

Isn't her tagline 'you can never be too rich or too thin'? She's not gaining weight anytime soon.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Well, let the calling of the paps begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need for Andy to ask her about the constant hair touching



Is that arm real?


----------



## sunspray

horse17 said:


> well,  I thought she was taller than her husband, and with heels she looks a bit shorter than him....



Even shorter than her hubby with heels she's still far from petite.


----------



## CaliQT

Petite in stature or petite in build are both appropriate... it's only fashion where petite means 5'5" or shorter. Although I am 5'7" and sometimes shop in the petite section. 

Also don't get the hate over the hair touching... I think it's an attractive feminine gesture and think it makes her look girly, rather than obnoxious. 

There's a lot of hate for Kyle's hair too though... I'm always surprised at how many women vehemently want other women to have shorter hair. I hear it a lot from my female friends (with short hair) as well. But I have to laugh because their husbands/boyfriends always pull me aside and tell me NOT to ever cut my hair!


----------



## Ladybug09

CaliQT said:


> Petite in stature or petite in build are both appropriate... it's only fashion where petite means 5'5" or shorter. Although I am 5'7" and sometimes shop in the petite section.
> 
> Also don't get the hate over the hair touching... I think it's an attractive feminine gesture and think it makes her look girly, rather than obnoxious.
> 
> There's a lot of hate for Kyle's hair too though... I'm always surprised at how many women vehemently want other women to have shorter hair. I hear it a lot from my female friends (with short hair) as well. But I have to laugh because their husbands/boyfriends always pull me aside and tell me NOT to ever cut my hair!



Height, weight, whatever, Joyce, who we are talking about is Not petite.


----------



## horse17

sunspray said:


> Even shorter than her hubby with heels she's still far from petite.


true, esp when standing next to to someone like Kim...she is tall, but I was just referring to her as petite in regards to how overall thin she is..


----------



## Ladybug09

horse17 said:


> true, esp when standing next to to someone like Kim...she is tall, but I was just referring to her as petite in regards to how overall thin she is..



Petite isn't about thinness though, its about proportions...she is hella Thin, but not petite.


----------



## CaliQT

Well I do view her as very petite frame-wise... she clearly has a very tiny build. Probably a size 0.

Also meant to add above that I can't understand how people are calling her husband fat either!

Kyle is only 5'2" but I don't see her as petite... though she probably does shop in the petite section, or has her wardrobe altered.


----------



## horse17

CaliQT said:


> Petite in stature or petite in build are both appropriate... it's only fashion where petite means 5'5" or shorter. Although I am 5'7" and sometimes shop in the petite section.
> 
> Also don't get the hate over the hair touching... I think it's an attractive feminine gesture and think it makes her look girly, rather than obnoxious.
> 
> There's a lot of hate for Kyle's hair too though... I'm always surprised at how many women vehemently want other women to have shorter hair. I hear it a lot from my female friends (with short hair) as well. But I have to laugh because their husbands/boyfriends always pull me aside and tell me NOT to ever cut my hair!


I agree with you......


I like long hair...just don't care for Kyles hair style on her.....there was a pic of her with it layered a bit and a little lighter and it looked great....


----------



## originallyxelle

Joyce's husband reminds me of a pig. There is something gross about him.


----------



## Ladybug09

originallyxelle said:


> Joyce's husband reminds me of a pig. There is something gross about him.



Ahhh, but it seems like they really love one another.


----------



## Designed_One

Sassys said:


> Well, let the calling of the paps begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need for Andy to ask her about the constant hair touching


 
Her husband has lost a lot of weight.


----------



## bisousx

CaliQT said:


> . I'm always surprised at how many women vehemently want other women to have shorter hair. I hear it a lot from my female friends (with short hair) as well. But I have to laugh because their husbands/boyfriends always pull me aside and tell me NOT to ever cut my hair!



Ha! Yes. Only women vehemently want other women to wear less makeup, show less boobs, hemlines longer etc. The less competition for them, the better.


----------



## Ladybug09

I say as long u got it and it looks tasteful, then flaunt it...above, I do think Joyce's dress is too short, it almost stops near her crotch, a little longer though, I see no problem!...her hair, while the touching thing is irritating, I dont think she has to cut it because of her age.


----------



## Sassys

Wonder if Yolanda saw something in her candle and that is why she is selling her home.


----------



## missyb

Omg! Carlton  is just plain nuts! I'm going to get me some crystals and candles! Lol


----------



## missyb

Sassys said:


> Wonder if Yolanda saw something in her candle and that is why she is selling her home.




Lol!


----------



## Sassys

missyb said:


> Lol!



You never know....


----------



## horse17

Ladybug09 said:


> I say as long u got it and it looks tasteful, then flaunt it...above, I do think Joyce's dress is too short, it almost stops near her crotch, a little longer though, I see no problem!...her hair, while the touching thing is irritating, I dont think she has to cut it because of her age.


I agree!


----------



## Sassys

Why bother doing the kiss kiss if you don't like someone. Kyle doesn't like Carlton so why kiss and greet her. The phoniness drives me crazy.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Yolanda strikes home-runs with me when she wears bright colors.


----------



## chowlover2

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Yolanda strikes home-runs with me when she wears bright colors.




Yes, if only she would get rid if the white blonde hair, too harsh. She is stunning and the white blonde does her no justice.


----------



## horse17

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, if only she would get rid if the white blonde hair, too harsh. She is stunning and the white blonde does her no justice.


definately a combo of the white blonde color and the overall condition...of her hair and extensions....


----------



## shoegal

Lisa caught in a little lie.... Tsk tsk. It was none of her business


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Hi Chow!

I believe she's done something new with her hair. It's very Ellen Berkin-ish. Looks very flattering to her, even the color, imo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Every week something is wrong with Brandi - swollen tongue, bruised body, wrist bandage, etc...


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

shoegal said:


> Lisa caught in a little lie.... Tsk tsk. It was none of her business



Oh she was stirring and got caught. On a side note, Lisa is a fabulous looking woman to me but that white dress did not fit like a white glove.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Oh she was stirring and got caught. On a side note, Lisa is a fabulous looking woman to me but that white dress did not fit like a white glove.



Yeah, that dress didn't do her any justice


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, that dress didn't do her any justice



 especially around her rump, ush:


----------



## Sassys

They said Carlton was not invited to Puerto Rico, but I remember pics of her with all of them at the airport.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> They said Carlton was not invited to Puerto Rico, but I remember pics of her with all of them at the airport.



If it was bravo sponsored, they don't have a choice on who is or isn't invited.  They need to bring the cray cray drama


----------



## horse17

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Oh she was stirring and got caught. On a side note, Lisa is a fabulous looking woman to me but that white dress did not fit like a white glove.


didn't like the white dress, but I loved the lace blouse with the black pants...


----------



## horse17

didn't Kyle have lipo?....Im sure IRL she looks a lot thinner, but sometimes those tight dresses just don't do her justice...


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> didn't Kyle have lipo?....Im sure IRL she looks a lot thinner, but sometimes those tight dresses just don't do her justice...



I think Kyle's genetic makeup will always have her being stumpy or a bit thick, regardless of lipo.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> If it was bravo sponsored, they don't have a choice on who is or isn't invited.  They need to bring the cray cray drama



True. 

I looked at the pics and it was Joyce I am remembering


----------



## horse17

^ at least we don't have to look at batwings this season!


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> ^ at least we don't have to look at batwings this season!



Amen to that!  It all about bootcut jeans and wedges this season...


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

DC-Cutie said:


> Amen to that!  It all about bootcut jeans and wedges this season...



It is and for the same stumpy reasons you gave before she looks kinda silly in said combo.


----------



## Ladybug09

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Yolanda strikes home-runs with me when she wears bright colors.



I am loving her this season and how she loves her kids.

On another note: she has MAJOR food issues, and I hope Gigi is able to not get caught in it....as much as she keeps trying to suck her in. Dang, she could eat cake ONE night for her daughter.


----------



## horse17

Gigi seems like a real sweetie....also seems like she's pretty grounded too..


----------



## Ladybug09

Was anyone else sickened by all the kissy face with Yolo, David, and Mohum??? I just see a bunch of partner swapping with them, just yuck.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> Every week something is wrong with Brandi - swollen tongue, bruised body, wrist bandage, etc...



You're right! Not to mention she started off the show her first season with a broken foot on crutches.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ladybug09 said:


> I am loving her this season and how she loves her kids.
> 
> On another note: she has MAJOR food issues, and I hope Gigi is able to not get caught in it....as much as she keeps trying to suck her in. Dang, she could eat cake ONE night for her daughter.



Alarms went up for me, too. She's transferring onto Gigi and perhaps even to the younger one. I wonder how she deals with her son's diet.


----------



## horse17

Ladybug09 said:


> Was anyone else sickened by all the kissy face with Yolo, David, and Mohum??? I just see a bunch of partner swapping with them, just yuck.


while its great that they all get along, its a little too close for comfort for me.


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> You're right! Not to mention she started off the show her first season with a broken foot on crutches.



I think her injuries are for attention.
 Also, the numb mouth I think comes from too much botox.






Alex Spoils Me said:


> Alarms went up for me, too. She's transferring onto Gigi and perhaps even to the younger one. I wonder how she deals with her son's diet.


Yup.

Also, I noticed Lisa mentioned nothing about her son leaving the nest....it's always Pandy this and that...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if yolo used to scream "my love..." to Mohammed, too!


----------



## chowlover2

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Hi Chow!
> 
> I believe she's done something new with her hair. It's very Ellen Berkin-ish. Looks very flattering to her, even the color, imo.




Hey! Are you sick of snow yet? I'm ready to stick my head in the oven-LOL!

I think she cut her hair and got rid of the extensions and her hair looks 100% better.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> Hey! Are you sick of snow yet? I'm ready to stick my head in the oven-LOL!
> 
> I think she cut her hair and got rid of the extensions and her hair looks 100% better.



I saw a pic of her and close up, she still has extensions. The fusion kind.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw a pic of her and close up, she still has extensions. The fusion kind.




I wouldn't know a fusion hair extension if I saw one-LOL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brandy keeps says she can't talk, yet she keeps talking


----------



## krissa

Watching the replay and I'm not sure how Lisa is intimidating the girls?


----------



## krissa

Hilarious everyone calls Brandi a liar at reunions, but they all believe her when she's talking about someone they don't care for.


----------



## chowlover2

Has anyone been reading Twitter? Lisa is quite peeved with Brandi and keeps asking her to retract her statement about bankruptcy! I guess that's the end of their friendship.


----------



## zaara10

What was that weird computer issue Kyle was having? How could those words just start appearing on her screen? She's probably making that up.

And why was Brandi's arm all bruised up? She's gross.


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> What was that weird computer issue Kyle was having? How could those words just start appearing on her screen? She's probably making that up.
> 
> And why was Brandi's arm all bruised up? She's gross.



She's gross cause she has bruises?? Some people just bruise easily.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> What was that weird computer issue Kyle was having? How could those words just start appearing on her screen? She's probably making that up.
> 
> And why was Brandi's arm all bruised up? She's gross.



She looks dirty to me. 



Ladybug09 said:


> She's gross cause she has bruises?? Some people just bruise easily.



I mentioned earlier she's ALWAYS beat up, bruised or has something going on with her body.


----------



## lucywife

I wonder if Joyce's father passing is the result of Carlton's spell. Her hostility towards Kyle is way too much of bad acting for camera. She acts like Kyle stole her first born or something. Everything about Carlton is so cartoonish-y trashy and vulgar, I really hope she won't return for the next season. 

Lisa is one busy woman lol she was so concerned and worried WHO is talking about her, I was laughing when she tried to hypnotize Kyle with "you know, you will never find a friend more loyal than I am", that was the best episode so far, the next one seems to be even more intense with Kim yelling at Ken, oh vey!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

chowlover2 said:


> Hey! Are you sick of snow yet? I'm ready to stick my head in the oven-LOL!
> 
> I think she cut her hair and got rid of the extensions and her hair looks 100% better.



OMG Chow, I'm ready to move to the desert.


----------



## swags

Alex Spoils Me said:


> especially around her rump, ush:




I kept noticing Lisa's rear. Wasn't a good fit/choice.


I don't think they need to turn on Lisa in the way they are. First off, why now Kyle? She agreed to move on with Lisa. Maybe things aren't the same but that doesn't mean she needs to turn on her because Brandi says so. It wasn't long ago Brandi had nothing but digs toward Kyle but now she's chummy with her.  I also don't think Brandi would care as much about Lisa if she didn't have Yolanda to fall back on. Brandi did the same thing with Adrienne when she moved on with Lisa. 


I do think Lisa stirs the pot a bit and that she may try to maneuver some situations to her benefit but I don't think she is trying to manipulate everyone around her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Am I the only one still confused over the ring/necklace issue?  Like what grade are they in, 2nd?


----------



## Love4H

I guess I'm a witch too, I got plenty of candle... And I loooooove crystals! Mostly, diamonds


----------



## bagsforme

Why would Kyle want to give the ring to Carlton even if it did go with the necklace?  They're not on good terms, its not a piece offering.  Why bother.

Brandi is trying to stay relevant on the show stirring up stuff.  She's getting botox on her nasal labial folds.  Thats why she can't talk.  If you watch on the one to one interviews, she can't talk right on there either.  Its not an allergic reaction.  Well, maybe to botox.    
I think she just bruises easily.  Thats why she always has marks.  Lots of people do.

Lisa was in desperate need of Spanx last night.  Her butt looked awful.


----------



## zaara10

Ladybug09 said:


> She's gross cause she has bruises?? Some people just bruise easily.



I didn't say she's gross bc she bruises. I asked about her bruises. She's gross to me in her personality, attitude & her unwashed matted hair.


----------



## imgg

swags said:


> I kept noticing Lisa's rear. Wasn't a good fit/choice.
> 
> 
> I don't think they need to turn on Lisa in the way they are. First off, why now Kyle? She agreed to move on with Lisa. Maybe things aren't the same but that doesn't mean she needs to turn on her because Brandi says so. It wasn't long ago Brandi had nothing but digs toward Kyle but now she's chummy with her.  I also don't think Brandi would care as much about Lisa if she didn't have Yolanda to fall back on. Brandi did the same thing with Adrienne when she moved on with Lisa.
> 
> 
> I do think Lisa stirs the pot a bit and that she may try to maneuver some situations to her benefit but I don't think she is trying to manipulate everyone around her.


ITA! 

I loved how Brandi kept talking and taking and talking about Lisa.  She is such a weirdo and drama queen.


----------



## lallybelle

Lisa is very good at getting sympathy. I don't think these issues are coming out just because they're all "just jealous" like all Lisa's twitter supporters are telling her. As for Lisa's little twitter tantrum yesterday, the very story she's complaining about has been up for days already and Brandi admits she's just repeating gossip and doesn't know if it's true. So really everyone knows Brandi is just shooting her mouth off again. Not that I'm defending Brandi in any way. she should have learned her lesson from the Adrienne incident. 

Lisa did get a good one in when Brandi responded she'd be happy to talk to Lisa in private, not on twitter and Lisa quipped, "where on your podcast?". I LOL'ed.

This whole thing is giving me flashbacks to when Lisa was "attacked" at the S2 reunion. Boo Hoo.


----------



## Michele26

Kyle's story about those words appearing on her computer screen, IMO, is all fabrication.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> Kyle's story about those words appearing on her computer screen, IMO, is all fabrication.



Total fabrication.


----------



## illari

The thing with Kyle's computer was funny. It's actually just a word of the day screensaver on Macs (I think Windows may have it now too) (link about the screensaver). I wasn't sure if she meant that the words were suspicious or if she normally has a screensaver of photos of the family instead and it was weird that these words were appearing. If it was a case of the latter, it's likely someone just changed the screensaver or the iOS was updated/reset it as it is a default screensaver. Either way, it's innocuous. She's looking for tits on an ant too. 

The whole issue with the ring was ridiculous. I understand why Kyle wanted to give it to Carlton since it went with the necklace. She has no purpose for it any more and if it brings up bad memories of Carlton there is no reason to keep it. However, I think she should have given it to Carlton herself. Asking Brandi to do it (in front of others) is immature and it creates a lot of drama. I thought it was interesting how Lisa reacted to all of it. It definitely seemed like she didn't like being out of the loop. I thought the whole situation was really unnecessary. Who cares why Kyle gave it to her? Maybe it was a legitimate thing she didn't want, maybe it was a peace offering, maybe it was some combination. At the end of the day, why does it matter what Kyle's intentions were to these women?


----------



## horse17

zaara10 said:


> I didn't say she's gross bc she bruises. I asked about her bruises. She's gross to me in her personality, attitude & her unwashed matted hair.


I think she's gross too...and skanky


----------



## GoGlam

swags said:


> I kept noticing Lisa's rear. Wasn't a good fit/choice.
> 
> 
> I don't think they need to turn on Lisa in the way they are. First off, why now Kyle? She agreed to move on with Lisa. Maybe things aren't the same but that doesn't mean she needs to turn on her because Brandi says so. It wasn't long ago Brandi had nothing but digs toward Kyle but now she's chummy with her.  I also don't think Brandi would care as much about Lisa if she didn't have Yolanda to fall back on. Brandi did the same thing with Adrienne when she moved on with Lisa.
> 
> 
> I do think Lisa stirs the pot a bit and that she may try to maneuver some situations to her benefit but I don't think she is trying to manipulate everyone around her.



I agree.  It looks to me that they have all found their chance to try to dethrone the queen.  What they don't realize is that most of them are more unlikable than Lisa.

Notice how they're all singing the same tune?  Kyle has tried to get people to "take Lisa down" before.  A few seasons ago, I think Camille and Brandi admitted it.

This is just try number X.


----------



## zaara10

I think Mauricio or the kids are messing w/ Kyle about her computer 

If Carlton is that offended by Kyle & can't accept the ring/crown (whatever) that goes w/ the necklace, why not give Kyle her necklace back? 
They're all so immature.


----------



## LADC_chick

GoGlam said:


> I agree.  It looks to me that they have all found their chance to try to dethrone the queen.  What they don't realize is that most of them are more unlikable than Lisa.
> 
> Notice how they're all singing the same tune?  *Kyle has tried to get people to "take Lisa down" before.  A few seasons ago, I think Camille and Brandi admitted it.*
> 
> This is just try number X.



Really? I don't remember that. I remember Brandi claiming that there was a meeting by the women to go after Lisa at the season two reunion. Brandi and Camille got into it last season about that because Brandi was trying to say that Camille knew about a meeting. Camille said that when she spoke to Brandi, who said she was freaking out about the phone call, that she told Brandi to speak her truth or whatever. Then Brandi claimed that she was contacted by one of Adrienne's people about the reunion but a meeting never actually happened.

I think Kyle telling Lisa that she feels that Lisa can be manipulative is not Kyle trying to get people to take Lisa down. Kyle said her peace at the reunion to Lisa and that was pretty much it in terms of their interaction.


----------



## GoGlam

LADC_chick said:


> Really? I don't remember that. I remember Brandi claiming that there was a meeting by the women to go after Lisa at the season two reunion. Brandi and Camille got into it last season about that because Brandi was trying to say that Camille knew about a meeting. Camille said that when she spoke to Brandi, who said she was freaking out about the phone call, that she told Brandi to speak her truth or whatever. Then Brandi claimed that she was contacted by one of Adrienne's people about the reunion but a meeting never actually happened.
> 
> I think Kyle telling Lisa that she feels that Lisa can be manipulative is not Kyle trying to get people to take Lisa down. Kyle said her peace at the reunion to Lisa and that was pretty much it in terms of their interaction.



It's not saying your peace if you're constantly repeating it in a tone meant to portray "poor me" "why is Lisa doing this to me?" In your confessionals.

I'm not certain, but I think Camille could not deny they were trying to get together to try to gang up on Lisa.  It did happen--Camille, Adrienne and Kyle tried and it was very clear who their target was.


----------



## slang

LADC_chick said:


> Really? I don't remember that. I remember Brandi claiming that there was a meeting by the women to go after Lisa at the season two reunion. Brandi and Camille got into it last season about that because Brandi was trying to say that Camille knew about a meeting. Camille said that when she spoke to Brandi, who said she was freaking out about the phone call, that she told Brandi to speak her truth or whatever. Then Brandi claimed that she was contacted by one of Adrienne's people about the reunion but a meeting never actually happened.
> 
> I think Kyle telling Lisa that she feels that Lisa can be manipulative is not Kyle trying to get people to take Lisa down. Kyle said her peace at the reunion to Lisa and that was pretty much it in terms of their interaction.



 Yes it was Brandi who heard from one of Adrienne's employees that there was a meeting but Camille & Kyle both denied going or being invited
Camille has always seemed to agree with Kyle about Lisa, she said so on the show! She told Brandi that Lisa is the one who stirs the pot and intact didn't speak to Lisa at all her last season as they fell out.
Marissa from last season said the same things about Lisa and Yo is now too on blogs and twitter as is Kim. Maybe they are all wrong OR maybe they are all right. Most of Lisa's cast mates (past and present) say the same thing about her.


----------



## lucywife

zaara10 said:


> i think mauricio or the kids are messing w/ kyle about her computer
> 
> *if carlton is that offended by kyle & can't accept the ring/crown (whatever) that goes w/ the necklace, why not give kyle her necklace back? *
> they're all so immature.


exactly!


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Am I the only one still confused over the ring/necklace issue?  Like what grade are they in, 2nd?


I know....esp when she gave it to someone else to give to Carleton...if you really want her to have it, then give the stupid thing to her yourself....


----------



## lucywife

horse17 said:


> I know....esp when she gave it to someone else to give to Carleton...if you really want her to have it, then give the stupid thing to her yourself....


Well, not an easy task I would imagine. Carlton made it very clear that she can not even sit next to Kyle. How do you talk with a nutcase like that? Why even bother? Kyle tries to make it right to get slapped again and again.


----------



## horse17

lucywife said:


> Well, not an easy task I would imagine. Carlton made it very clear that she can not even sit next to Kyle. How do you talk with a nutcase like that? Why even bother? Kyle tries to make it right to get slapped again and again.




oh I know....but its just so stupid...IMO....you think Carleton will even consider wearing that thing?...Kyle already made the attempt in her own way...she should have just left it alone with C..


----------



## horse17

I cant believe how much my opinion of these ladies changes....back a few seasons, I thought Lisa was the best...I even liked Adrienne at one point..I couldn't stand Camille and Kyle.....NOW, if I had to pick one of these women to be friends with...and I cant believe Im going to say this..but it would probably be Kyle.....why?, because even though I think she has mean girl potential, she seems the most down to earth to me.   Brandy, forget it...Lisa...too bizarre and a snake....Kim, I couldn't take her in large doses...Joyce, she would start to get on my nerves....Yo, well, maybe until she started  to lecture me...and I definitely  couldn't be around D Foster....


----------



## lucywife

horse17 said:


> oh I know....but its just so stupid...IMO....you think Carleton will even consider wearing that thing?...Kyle already made the attempt in her own way...she should have just left it alone with C..


Agree. The whole situation is stupid, but I do think Kyle has good intentions since they still have to somehow interact and see each other at all of these functions and Carlton behaves like an angry irrational idiot she is. If she had a drop of decency, she would return the necklace, not accept it, "cleanse" it in distilled water, and then act like the sight of Kyle is revolting to her.


----------



## horse17

lucywife said:


> Agree. The whole situation is stupid, but I do think Kyle has good intentions since they still have somehow interact and see each other at all of these functions and Carlton behaves like an angry irrational idiot she is. If she had a drop of decency, she would return the necklace, not accept it, "cleanse" it in distilled water, and then act like the sight of Kyle is revolting to her.




ha!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

DC-Cutie said:


> Am I the only one still confused over the ring/necklace issue?  Like what grade are they in, 2nd?



It was one of the silliest arguments of this season, right after the hair thing between Joyce and Lisa.


----------



## guccimamma

horse17 said:


> I think she's gross too...and skanky



yup,

i think she should wear long sleeves, cut her hairand color it a little darker. her body is killer, but she doesn't need to show every inch of it all the time.


----------



## guccimamma

carlton's sacred place is a store that sells wiccan knick-knacks?  poor yolanda.


----------



## Nishi621

I should read all the posts before posting, lol. never mind!


----------



## originallyxelle

Brandi is annoying on the show but she doesn't annoy me as much as Joyce or Carlton do. 


Brandi doesn't bother me so much because at the core of it is that she was a single mom struggling after her divorce. Spousal and child support wouldn't have been enough to maintain the life she was living. Her husband was making peanuts compared to most actors. Leann is the one with the money. All she can do to stay relevant is if she acts out and gets attention. If she was boring, she wouldn't have been able to stay on the show or sell her book. As negative as her image is, she is getting paid for it. She's not like these other women in that she literally has nothing to fall back on. She has no husband, no wealthy family, career or even a degree. She was given a shot and she made the most of it. She doesn't have a fabulous home, life or closet, so one of the few things she does have to offer is drama. I wouldn't be surprised if she sat around brainstorming what plot turn she wanted to attempt next.


----------



## horse17

originallyxelle said:


> Brandi is annoying on the show but she doesn't annoy me as much as Joyce or Carlton do.
> 
> 
> Brandi doesn't bother me so much because at the core of it is that she was a single mom struggling after her divorce. Spousal and child support wouldn't have been enough to maintain the life she was living. Her husband was making peanuts compared to most actors. Leann is the one with the money. All she can do to stay relevant is if she acts out and gets attention. If she was boring, she wouldn't have been able to stay on the show or sell her book. As negative as her image is, she is getting paid for it. She's not like these other women in that she literally has nothing to fall back on. She has no husband, no wealthy family, career or even a degree. She was given a shot and she made the most of it. She doesn't have a fabulous home, life or closet, so one of the few things she does have to offer is drama. I wouldn't be surprised if she sat around brainstorming what plot turn she wanted to attempt next.


I feel bad for anyone who has gone thru divorce, and I"m sure it was awful for her....and yes, kudos to her for landing on a realty show and creating her own sense of drama........however, there are millions of women out there who go thru the same thing without acting like a skank IRL walking around drunk with strings hanging out of their you know what...that act wasn't for reality TV.....she is extremely lucky to have 2 healthy children, and she should think out them first, and the example she is setting for them.


----------



## Sassys

leaving Villa Blanca in Los Angeles 02/17/14


----------



## zaara10

originallyxelle said:


> Brandi is annoying on the show but she doesn't annoy me as much as Joyce or Carlton do.
> 
> 
> Brandi doesn't bother me so much because at the core of it is that she was a single mom struggling after her divorce. Spousal and child support wouldn't have been enough to maintain the life she was living. Her husband was making peanuts compared to most actors. Leann is the one with the money. All she can do to stay relevant is if she acts out and gets attention. If she was boring, she wouldn't have been able to stay on the show or sell her book. As negative as her image is, she is getting paid for it. She's not like these other women in that she literally has nothing to fall back on. She has no husband, no wealthy family, career or even a degree. She was given a shot and she made the most of it. She doesn't have a fabulous home, life or closet, so one of the few things she does have to offer is drama. I wouldn't be surprised if she sat around brainstorming what plot turn she wanted to attempt next.



You don't get a pass for having no class bc you're in a different class


----------



## citrus

horse17 said:


> I cant believe how much my opinion of these ladies changes....back a few seasons, I thought Lisa was the best...I even liked Adrienne at one point..I couldn't stand Camille and Kyle.....NOW, if I had to pick one of these women to be friends with...and I cant believe Im going to say this..but it would probably be Kyle.....why?, because even though I think she has mean girl potential, she seems the most down to earth to me.   Brandy, forget it...Lisa...too bizarre and a snake....Kim, I couldn't take her in large doses...Joyce, she would start to get on my nerves....Yo, well, maybe until she started  to lecture me...and I definitely  couldn't be around D Foster....



Yep, I like Lisa but friendship would be on her terms 100% and Yo would boss me like my older sister  Kyle is usually mean when she first encounters new people or what seems to be a defence mechanism. She does seem the most genuine of the group. 
Considering I watch also for the houses/clothes/bags in the clothes they really disappoint with the exception of Yo.


----------



## junqueprincess

horse17 said:


> while its great that they all get along, its a little too close for comfort for me.



And they had David's daughter's wedding at Mohammed's too!


----------



## LADC_chick

GoGlam said:


> It's not saying your peace if you're constantly repeating it in a tone meant to portray "poor me" "why is Lisa doing this to me?" In your confessionals.
> 
> I'm not certain, but I think Camille could not deny they were trying to get together to try to gang up on Lisa.  It did happen--Camille, Adrienne and Kyle tried and it was very clear who their target was.


Their target? Kyle said she found her friendship with Lisa to be like playing chess with Bobby Fischer, and that was pretty much that for the reunion between both women. They didn't get into a huge argument. Most of the arguing was between Adrienne and Lisa about Lisa's various comments on Adrienne's shoe line and Adrienne saying that Lisa sold stories. Camille said that she'd heard the same thing but didn't believe it; that the ROL person was probably saying that just to get her to comment on whatever story ROL was trying to put out. Brandi and Taylor got into it a lot that reunion as well. 

So, I'll just continue to disgaree that there was some big conspiracy to "target" Lisa when as slang points out below that Brandi made the claim that someone from Adrienne's camp/side/entourage/whatever called her but a meeting never happened. I do think that there was a lot (a lot) of tension between Adrienne and Lisa, and I think what happened between them at the reunion reflected that. But beyond that I'm just not believing any "take down" Lisa story, especially considering the source of that is Brandi. 



slang said:


> Yes it was Brandi who heard from one of Adrienne's employees that there was a meeting but Camille & Kyle both denied going or being invited
> Camille has always seemed to agree with Kyle about Lisa, she said so on the show! She told Brandi that Lisa is the one who stirs the pot and intact didn't speak to Lisa at all her last season as they fell out.
> Marissa from last season said the same things about Lisa and Yo is now too on blogs and twitter as is Kim. Maybe they are all wrong OR maybe they are all right. Most of Lisa's cast mates (past and present) say the same thing about her.


----------



## citrus

Lisa and Adrienne were neighbours that had nothing to do with each other, no love lost from day one.
Adrienne was foolish to fall for and repeat the selling to the press story.

Did she leave of her own choice or was she pushed off the show? I don't remember.


----------



## shoegal

I do hope that through all of this they all recognize the power of words. Lisa in particular made hurtful comments about Mauricio and the way he conducted business at the reunion. She sees how powerful words can be now that Brandi has put something out about her. I don't think Lisa is blameless and I think Brandi needs to learn when to shut up. I wish they all would learn than Brandi's mouth is like a bucket with a hole in it.


----------



## Stilettolife

ck2802 said:


> I think what we need to remember is that Kyle had not seen that conversation at that time. Kyle had no idea what Ken & Lisa spoke about. So to say don't blame Kyle for not backing her up, when Lisa has said these mean things about her is not right. Kyle didn't know at the time of filming what Lisa was saying or thinking.


 
ok.....


----------



## Stilettolife

CaliQT said:


> Petite in stature or petite in build are both appropriate... it's only fashion where petite means 5'5" or shorter. Although I am 5'7" and sometimes shop in the petite section.
> 
> Also don't get the hate over the hair touching... I think it's an attractive feminine gesture and think it makes her look girly, rather than obnoxious.
> 
> There's a lot of hate for Kyle's hair too though... I'm always surprised at how many women vehemently want other women to have shorter hair. I hear it a lot from my female friends (with short hair) as well. But I have to laugh because their husbands/boyfriends always pull me aside and tell me NOT to ever cut my hair!


 
 Ditto...

I played in my hair, especially when it's long.  I miss my long hair.


----------



## Stilettolife

originallyxelle said:


> Brandi is annoying on the show but she doesn't annoy me as much as Joyce or Carlton do.
> 
> 
> Brandi doesn't bother me so much because at the core of it is that she was a single mom struggling after her divorce. Spousal and child support wouldn't have been enough to maintain the life she was living. Her husband was making peanuts compared to most actors. Leann is the one with the money. All she can do to stay relevant is if she acts out and gets attention. If she was boring, she wouldn't have been able to stay on the show or sell her book. As negative as her image is, she is getting paid for it. She's not like these other women in that she literally has nothing to fall back on. She has no husband, no wealthy family, career or even a degree. She was given a shot and she made the most of it. She doesn't have a fabulous home, life or closet, so one of the few things she does have to offer is drama. I wouldn't be surprised if she sat around brainstorming what plot turn she wanted to attempt next.


 
This doesn't give Brandi the pass to be a jerk.  Lots of women get divorce daily, become single mothers, don't have a lot of money, not from a wealthy family, a career and so on and so forth.  My mother being on of them and she still acts with some class without telling the world to go F-themselves if they don't agree with her.  

If she does indeed put on the drama for a plot line, then she's good at letting the world know that she is stupid.  Seriously, what is her life going to be like after RH is completely over and done?  I don't remember her as an author, mother, divorcee, etc...I just know her as the 40 something year party girl from BH Housewives.


----------



## CaliQT

As far as what Kyle or anyone on the show knows regarding what the others have said... we have to remember that we only get a small glimpse into their interactions. I'm sure they all know very well what the others think of them and have experienced much more - either positive or negative, than the few minutes that make it to the show.


----------



## ck2802

I don't think Lisa is perfect, or any of them for that matter. But Brandi is the manipulator here.  I can't believe she is saying she is soooo scared to be going up against Lisa. And what Lisa could to do to poor little Brandi.  Then in the next scene she is telling Yolanda Lisa is lucky she can't speak or there would be trouble.  Which is it Brandi?  

Get rid of Brandi & put Shiva on instead. Shiva has the Beverly Hills life I started watching this show for.  Plus, I'd love to see her wedding to Mo.


----------



## Stilettolife

ck2802 said:


> I don't think Lisa is perfect, or any of them for that matter. *But Brandi is the manipulator here. I can't believe she is saying she is soooo scared to be going up against Lisa. And what Lisa could to do to poor little Brandi. Then in the next scene she is telling Yolanda Lisa is lucky she can't speak or there would be trouble. Which is it Brandi? *
> 
> Get rid of Brandi & put Shiva on instead. Shiva has the Beverly Hills life I started watching this show for. Plus, I'd love to see her wedding to Mo.


 
Excellent points and I definitely agree.  My ex-friend was like this.  Too toxic for my taste.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just have issues with people playing with their hair, long or short. Like, leave it alone for 5 seconds!


----------



## Stilettolife

DC-Cutie said:


> I just have issues with people playing with their hair, long or short. Like, leave it alone for 5 seconds!


 
I think it's nerves, when a person plays in it too much. It's like they don't know they are doing it. I have that habit of twisting my hair when I get stressed.

Not sure if this is the case with Joyce.  

But I see how it can be annoying to some people.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Stilettolife said:


> I think it's nerves, when a person plays in it too much. It's like they don't know they are doing it. I have that habit of twisting my hair when I get stressed.
> 
> Not sure if this is the case with Joyce.
> 
> But I see how it can be annoying to some people.



It's also not very sanitary. I was at a dinner party, the hostess was playing in her hair and them turned around and started sorting food on platters, without washing her hands.  

Uggghhhh and the food looked so good   I was hungry all night!


----------



## GoGlam

ck2802 said:


> I don't think Lisa is perfect, or any of them for that matter. But Brandi is the manipulator here.  I can't believe she is saying she is soooo scared to be going up against Lisa. And what Lisa could to do to poor little Brandi.  Then in the next scene she is telling Yolanda Lisa is lucky she can't speak or there would be trouble.  Which is it Brandi?
> 
> Get rid of Brandi & put Shiva on instead. Shiva has the Beverly Hills life I started watching this show for.  Plus, I'd love to see her wedding to Mo.



Yes, definitely agree with Brandi being the manipulator.  She knows what she is doing and it is not hard to come to with a plan to do so.

I saw Shiva calling Mohammed "my love" on Instagram.  I call people my love too, but when I read it, all I could hear was Yolanda's voice!


----------



## slang

I'll admit it, I am a hair toucher too ** hangs head in shame***

I just like to flip it and fluff it out. I wish I could blame it on stress or nerves, but it is pure vanity 

After reading this thread I see how it annoys people, but I have decided I don't care.
I deal with other peoples annoying habits all day long (like my co-worker in the office beside me who blows his nose every 2 minutes) I live with that, people can deal with my hair touching


----------



## Cat Eyes

slang said:


> I'll admit it, I am a hair toucher too ** hangs head in shame***
> 
> 
> 
> I just like to flip it and fluff it out. I wish I could blame it on stress or nerves, but it is pure vanity
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this thread I see how it annoys people, but I have decided I don't care.
> 
> I deal with other peoples annoying habits all day long (like my co-worker in the office beside me who blows his nose every 2 minutes) I live with that, people can deal with my hair touching




Lol!!


----------



## chowlover2

Alex Spoils Me said:


> OMG Chow, I'm ready to move to the desert.




Me too!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I just have issues with people playing with their hair, long or short. Like, leave it alone for 5 seconds!



This! 




CaliQT said:


> There's a lot of hate for Kyle's hair too though... I'm always surprised at how many women vehemently want other women to have shorter hair. I hear it a lot from my female friends (with short hair) as well. But I have to laugh because their husbands/boyfriends always pull me aside and tell me NOT to ever cut my hair!




No one here said they hated kyle for her hair, or said they were jealous of her hair.

Many of us complimented Kyle from day one about her hair and Joyce as well. I find it very silly for a grown woman to constantly play with her hair. It may very well me nervousness, but she does it in situations where there is no need to be nervous. She does it in a way to make her self look cutesy and I need a night in shining armor.


----------



## bisousx

I have a huge girl crush on Gigi... I hope she makes it big in modeling!

Kim was cute at the spray tan session with her bra and panties on, lol. I can't spray tan before a vacation... what's the point, really... it's just going to wash off once you go in the ocean.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> I have a huge girl crush on Gigi... I hope she makes it big in modeling!
> 
> Kim was cute at the spray tan session with her bra and panties on, lol. I can't spray tan before a vacation... what's the point, really... it's just going to wash off once you go in the ocean.



I've always wondered the same thing, total waste of money. 

*thanks The Lord for my beautiful brown skin. #nofakebake


----------



## bisousx

Ladybug09 said:


> I am loving her this season and how she loves her kids.
> 
> On another note: she has MAJOR food issues, and I hope Gigi is able to not get caught in it....as much as she keeps trying to suck her in. Dang, she could eat cake ONE night for her daughter.



I'm probably the only one who didn't think twice about that scene since both mom and daughter are/were models. In the first episode, they were musing about how Gigi didn't want to work out and eat healthy but then she felt fabulous at the photoshoot. Yolanda just sounds motherly to me... but then again my stepmom was a model and she's the exact same way, saying no to sweets and junk even on special occasions. My guess is if Gigi were not pursuing a modeling career then Yolanda would back off.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I've always wondered the same thing, total waste of money.
> 
> *thanks The Lord for my beautiful brown skin. #nofakebake



Oh I've seen it happen. My friend got a spray tan before we went to Mexico. She went into the ocean tanned and came out white. Funniest thing I have ever seen. No one told her salt water takes a fake tan away. We laughed for hours. I didn't understand why she got one anyway. You will tan on vacation.


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> I'll admit it, I am a hair toucher too ** hangs head in shame***
> 
> I just like to flip it and fluff it out. I wish I could blame it on stress or nerves, but it is pure vanity
> 
> After reading this thread I see how it annoys people, but I have decided I don't care.
> I deal with other peoples annoying habits all day long (like my co-worker in the office beside me who blows his nose every 2 minutes) I live with that, people can deal with my hair touching


.....ha!  ...good post!


----------



## horse17

chowlover2 said:


> Me too!


me three..cant take any more of this


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> Yes, definitely agree with Brandi being the manipulator.  She knows what she is doing and it is not hard to come to with a plan to do so.
> 
> I saw Shiva calling Mohammed "my love" on Instagram.  I call people my love too, but when I read it, all I could hear was Yolanda's voice!


I ain't gonna laugh, I call my Dog "my love" because of Yolo...lolololol








Sassys said:


> Oh I've seen it happen. My friend got a spray tan before we went to Mexico. She went into the ocean tanned and came out white. Funniest thing I have ever seen. No one told her salt water takes a fake tan away. We laughed for hours. I didn't understand why she got one anyway. You will tan on vacation.



Girlllll, this made me belly laugh!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Girlllll, this made me belly laugh!!!!



You would have pissed your bathing suit if you were there with us on that beach. :lolots:


----------



## sunspray

slang said:


> I'll admit it, I am a hair toucher too ** hangs head in shame***
> 
> I just like to flip it and fluff it out. I wish I could blame it on stress or nerves, but it is pure vanity
> 
> After reading this thread I see how it annoys people, but I have decided I don't care.
> I deal with other peoples annoying habits all day long (like my co-worker in the office beside me who blows his nose every 2 minutes) I live with that, people can deal with my hair touching



Lol! In high school I had really long hair and used to flip and fluff a lot until I learned I was whipping a lot of people in the face with it.  now it's getting long again and I try to be more aware. I'm much older now, whipping people with my hair won't go over so well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Question about Joyce: is her only friend the queen or the universe winner?


----------



## Allisonfaye

lucywife said:


> Well, not an easy task I would imagine. Carlton made it very clear that she can not even sit next to Kyle. How do you talk with a nutcase like that? Why even bother? Kyle tries to make it right to get slapped again and again.





I think Kyle STILL, on some level, wants EVERYONE to like her. 



originallyxelle said:


> Brandi is annoying on the show but she doesn't annoy me as much as Joyce or Carlton do.
> 
> 
> Brandi doesn't bother me so much because at the core of it is that she was a single mom struggling after her divorce. Spousal and child support wouldn't have been enough to maintain the life she was living. Her husband was making peanuts compared to most actors. Leann is the one with the money. All she can do to stay relevant is if she acts out and gets attention. If she was boring, she wouldn't have been able to stay on the show or sell her book. As negative as her image is, she is getting paid for it. She's not like these other women in that she literally has nothing to fall back on. She has no husband, no wealthy family, career or even a degree. She was given a shot and she made the most of it. She doesn't have a fabulous home, life or closet, so one of the few things she does have to offer is drama. I wouldn't be surprised if she sat around brainstorming what plot turn she wanted to attempt next.



Right. No drama, no Brandi. 



Stilettolife said:


> This doesn't give Brandi the pass to be a jerk.  Lots of women get divorce daily, become single mothers, don't have a lot of money, not from a wealthy family, a career and so on and so forth.  My mother being on of them and she still acts with some class without telling the world to go F-themselves if they don't agree with her.
> 
> If she does indeed put on the drama for a plot line, then she's good at letting the world know that she is stupid.  Seriously, what is her life going to be like after RH is completely over and done?  I don't remember her as an author, mother, divorcee, etc...I just know her as the 40 something year party girl from BH Housewives.



Just wondering, has ANYONE here bought any of her books? Because if WE (the people who watch the show) aren't' buying them, who the heck is?



Stilettolife said:


> I think it's nerves, when a person plays in it too much. It's like they don't know they are doing it. I have that habit of twisting my hair when I get stressed.
> 
> Not sure if this is the case with Joyce.
> 
> But I see how it can be annoying to some people.



I think with Kyle it's nerves. She is constantly fixing her clothes, too. Did anyone notice her pulling up her dress at Yo's party last night? She needs to go do that in the ladies room. Looks very bad. 




Sassys said:


> Oh I've seen it happen. My friend got a spray tan before we went to Mexico. She went into the ocean tanned and came out white. Funniest thing I have ever seen. No one told her salt water takes a fake tan away. We laughed for hours. I didn't understand why she got one anyway. You will tan on vacation.



Haha. Do you watch Downton Abbey? I am about one shade darker than Mary so it takes me a LONG time to tan. But thanks for the heads up about the ocean thing. lol. I didn't realize it.

I think what bothers me about Yo is I always feel like she is trying to 'sell' everyone on how great her life is. She does seem to have done a nice job with Gigi. The girl seems like she has her head on straighteven if her mom has set her up for a future eating disorder.


----------



## Stilettolife

DC-Cutie said:


> It's also not very sanitary. I was at a dinner party, the hostess was playing in her hair and them turned around and started sorting food on platters, without washing her hands.
> 
> Uggghhhh and the food looked so good  I was hungry all night!


 
Oh my gosh, I'm sorry that happen.  Yeah it is unsanitary.  I keep hand santizer with me always, so even if I'm somewhere with food, I have my hand sanitizer with me.  She could have at least done that or excuse herself to wash her hands.  Yikes.


----------



## Stilettolife

Allisonfaye said:


> I think Kyle STILL, on some level, wants EVERYONE to like her.
> 
> 
> 
> Right. No drama, no Brandi.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, has ANYONE here bought any of her books? Because if WE (the people who watch the show) aren't' buying them, who the heck is?
> 
> 
> 
> I think with Kyle it's nerves. She is constantly fixing her clothes, too. Did anyone notice her pulling up her dress at Yo's party last night? She needs to go do that in the ladies room. Looks very bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. Do you watch Downton Abbey? I am about one shade darker than Mary so it takes me a LONG time to tan. But thanks for the heads up about the ocean thing. lol. I didn't realize it.
> 
> I think what bothers me about Yo is I always feel like she is trying to 'sell' everyone on how great her life is. She does seem to have done a nice job with Gigi. The girl seems like she has her head on straighteven if her mom has set her up for a future eating disorder.


 
I've never seen Brandi's book in my town.  When I was looking for it, I only saw it via Amazon.  I have seen Kyle, Danielle, Melissa, and Teresa's book in Target and Barnes and Nobles.  I also saw Taylor's book in Dollar Tree.


----------



## bisousx

Allisonfaye said:


> Just wondering, has ANYONE here bought any of her books? Because if WE (the people who watch the show) aren't' buying them, who the heck is?



Nope... I don't understand the whole celebrity book and perfume thing. Never met anyone who bought these things, I assume mostly younger girls?


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Nope... I don't understand the whole celebrity book and perfume thing. Never met anyone who bought these things, I assume mostly younger girls?



Now truth be told, I loved Gwen Steffani's perfume!  Real talk


----------



## zooba

I almost read a whole page of Brandi's book.  Kept running into displays while I was running errands yesterday. Picked one up and flipped through it Didn't have high expectations but it was still difficult to read through the page.  

It's curious, the show was filmed last summer and their tweets make it seem like current events- staged for more drama.


----------



## horse17

I think with Kyle it's nerves. She is constantly fixing her clothes, too. Did anyone notice her pulling up her dress at Yo's party last night? She needs to go do that in the ladies room. Looks very bad. 


I notice this too........whenever Kyle is at a social event, she is very hyper/nervous.....not a bad thing, its just the way she is..


----------



## murt

Stilettolife said:


> I've never seen Brandi's book in my town.  When I was looking for it, I only saw it via Amazon.  I have seen Kyle, Danielle, Melissa, and Teresa's book in Target and Barnes and Nobles.  I also saw Taylor's book in Dollar Tree.



I think it's the same people who are obsessed with Leann Rimes on the celeb blogs and on twitter who buy Brandi's book too. Both of them have created industries through this - Leann by cutting deals with paparazzi (actually I guess both of them) and Brandi through the books.

Ironically I think Leann's haters don't realize the financial windfall Leann is likely receiving by profiting from their obsessions.


----------



## Swanky

horse17 said:


> I think with Kyle it's nerves. She is constantly fixing her clothes, too. Did anyone notice her pulling up her dress at Yo's party last night? She needs to go do that in the ladies room. Looks very bad.
> 
> 
> I notice this too........whenever Kyle is at a social event, she is very hyper/nervous.....not a bad thing, its just the way she is..



That bothers me less than Lisa whipping out a brush and touching up her concealer/makeup where people were eating 
Powdering a nose or swiping lipgloss is ok, but a brush and product . . . no.


----------



## mundodabolsa

raises hand: I bought Brandi's first book. and read it too. and I'm neither 15 nor obsessed with Leann Rimes. it was simply a light, entertaining read for a couple hour-long train ride.


----------



## horse17

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That bothers me less than Lisa whipping out a brush and touching up her concealer/makeup where people were eating
> Powdering a nose or swiping lipgloss is ok, but a brush and product . . . no.


or letting her dog drink out of Louis crystal


----------



## Swanky

Yea, that was tacky too.  Then lying about what she said about Kyle's crown thingy to Carlton.


----------



## horse17

^..oh yes..miss Lisa got caught!


----------



## Katel

Stilettolife said:


> I've never seen Brandi's book in my town.  When I was looking for it, I only saw it via Amazon.  I have seen Kyle, Danielle, Melissa, and Teresa's book in Target and Barnes and Nobles.  *I also saw Taylor's book in Dollar Tree.*



LOL!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That bothers me less than Lisa whipping out a brush and touching up her concealer/makeup where people were eating
> Powdering a nose or swiping lipgloss is ok, but a brush and product . . . no.


 

Sadly speaking, these ladies for the most part are ill-mannered ,
lack class & discretion..

Brandi has a mouthpiece that is not to be believed..


----------



## lucywife

hotshot said:


> Sadly speaking, these ladies for the most part are ill-mannered ,
> lack class & discretion..


True.


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> or letting her dog drink out of Louis crystal



I don't care if it was a red solo cup, that sh$t was rude as hell. It is also rude to bring your dog to another person's home unless they said it was okay.  People are allergic nor do I want an animal near my food. I love dogs, but there is a time and place.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> I don't care if it was a red solo cup, that sh$t was rude as hell. It is also rude to bring your dog to another person's home unless they said it was okay.  People are allergic nor do I want an animal near my food. I love dogs, but there is a time and place.



thank you ......couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Michele26

My m-i-l  wanted to come and stay at our house for a week with her two dogs! They can call me "Miss Uppity" and a "b*tch"_* I don't care!*_  The dogs are NEVER coming for a week. She can leave them home with dear f-i-l.   (I love  animals too). 

I will never forget Gigi drinking out of that stemware.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I don't care if it was a red solo cup, that sh$t was rude as hell. It is also rude to bring your dog to another person's home unless they said it was okay.  People are allergic nor do I want an animal near my food. I love dogs, but there is a time and place.



Lol


----------



## horse17

Michele26 said:


> My m-i-l  wanted to come and stay at our house for a week with her two dogs! They can call me "Miss Uppity" and a "b*tch"_* I don't care!*_  The dogs are NEVER coming for a week. She can leave them home with dear f-i-l.   (I love  animals too).
> 
> I will never forget Gigi drinking out of that stemware.


----------



## Sassys

Gigi Hadid (Yolanda's daughter)  Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue Kick Off Event 02/18/14


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Gigi Hadid (Yolanda's daughter)  Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue Kick Off Event 02/18/14




She's a gorgeous girl! Yo must be very proud.


----------



## bisousx

If I could switch looks with anyone in the world it would be Gigi. Girl is so damn gorgeous... Hope she becomes the next supermodel!


----------



## PrincessCypress

bisousx said:


> If I could switch looks with anyone in the world it would be Gigi. Girl is so damn gorgeous... Hope she becomes the next supermodel!


She is indeed gorgeous! And from what I've seen so far, she seems like a really nice girl too.


----------



## MsNovember

I've really grown to dislike brandy. The dumb bimbo act is very annoying and nothing she does has any class. She needs to stop shooting things into her face, she's starting to look like a ventriloquist doll. I don't find her sophisticated enough to be manipulative but rather an easy target to be manipulated because her drunken and distraught behavior is so predictable.


----------



## SherryF

I can't stand the fake "hurt/sad" face Carlton keeps putting on.   It's hard to find a word for it.  Like she wants to look injured and hurt but it's so ridiculous.  Her whole"I hate Kyle" routine is so absurd in the context of anything they've been showing us on the show.  I'm not sure I get it.  I find her so bitter and unhappy and she's not at all lighthearted- ever.


----------



## MsNovember

Agreed! Although I find she's not a bad person, she seems to be the one bringing all this negative energy all the while accusing Kyle who is really clueless to all her accusations


----------



## SherryF

EvlOBbed that he lovingly preparedery time they shOw poor Yolanda saying how wonderful her husband is,  etc.  It's like she is so much more into him than vice versa.   Maybe she thinks she's on borrowed time.   He barely comes to any of her events. 

 I think Yo is a good person and had worked hard to maintain good relations with Mohamed.  

I loved that he lovingly prepared food for his daughter's party.


----------



## SherryF

Lisa must've fallen out of Bravos good graces - they seem he'll bent on bringing her down.


----------



## citrus

SherryF said:


> Lisa must've fallen out of Bravos good graces - they seem he'll bent on bringing her down.



Equal opportunity - everyone gets a season to be shown at their worst.


----------



## Love4H

Never liked Lisa, she's an obvious manipulator, I saw it from the first season. And I HATE the way she treats her adopted son, like he's not a part of the family. It's always Pandora this, Pandora that. Yet when she was unhappy with her sons behavior, she just sent him away. Out of a  sight, out of a mind. 

Love her style and her house though...


----------



## Allisonfaye

SherryF said:


> EvlOBbed that he lovingly preparedery time they shOw poor Yolanda saying how wonderful her husband is,  etc.  It's like she is so much more into him than vice versa.   Maybe she thinks she's on borrowed time.   He barely comes to any of her events.



I don't blame him a bit for not coming to these train wreck events. He has a good name in the industry and I completely understand him not wanting to play in this sandbox if he can avoid it. 

How about next week's previews? Looks like the shi$ is finally going to hit the fan.


----------



## Sassys

WOW, its like a different person


----------



## honeyshopper

Yolanda's daughter looks great. She has a nice shape and some curves instead if stick thin. She  also
seems to have a good head on her shoulder. I'm sure Yo is proud of her.


----------



## Graw

When Yolanda had on the sneaker heels and her daughter said she looks like a basketball wife ... that went over her head that it was the reality TV show that was being referenced and now a basketball players wife.

Brandi is beyond fake, who pretends to be friend with someone while going to everyone else to talk about them?  She is stressed about her friendships because she knows she needs a storyline to stay on the show.  Brandi is only befriended Kyle because she wants to separate her and Lisa.  She doesn't like to see people get along.

Why would Brandi give Carlton a ring from Kyle?  As an adult why place yourself in the middle?  At least Lisa said it is a step in the right direction.  Kyle and Brandi want to stir the part.  

They all look great at the going away party, but Jiggy was adorable   It is clear the camera crew, producers etcetera love him.


----------



## Nishi621

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't blame him a bit for not coming to these train wreck events. He has a good name in the industry and I completely understand him not wanting to play in this sandbox if he can avoid it.
> 
> How about next week's previews? Looks like the shi$ is finally going to hit the fan.



Yes, I don't see David not attending a lot of these events as anything against Yolanda, I see it more as he's a very very busy man and he is an actual celebrity/success story unlike most of the other people on this show. So, maybe he is just trying not to tarnish his rep too much.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> When Yolanda had on the sneaker heels and her daughter said she looks like a basketball wife ... that went over her head that it was the reality TV show that was being referenced and now a basketball players wife.
> 
> Brandi is beyond fake, who pretends to be friend with someone while going to everyone else to talk about them?  She is stressed about her friendships because she knows she needs a storyline to stay on the show.  Brandi is only befriended Kyle because she wants to separate her and Lisa.  She doesn't like to see people get along.
> 
> Why would Brandi give Carlton a ring from Kyle?  As an adult why place yourself in the middle?  At least Lisa said it is a step in the right direction.  Kyle and Brandi want to stir the part.
> 
> They all look great at the going away party, but Jiggy was adorable   It is clear the camera crew, producers etcetera love him.



Giggy does not belong at people's dinner parties. It is so rude to other guest.


----------



## Graw

ck2802 said:


> I don't think Lisa is perfect, or any of them for that matter. But Brandi is the manipulator here.  I can't believe she is saying she is soooo scared to be going up against Lisa. And what Lisa could to do to poor little Brandi.  Then in the next scene she is telling Yolanda Lisa is lucky she can't speak or there would be trouble.  Which is it Brandi?
> 
> Get rid of Brandi & put Shiva on instead. Shiva has the Beverly Hills life I started watching this show for.  Plus, I'd love to see her wedding to Mo.



Yes!



GoGlam said:


> Yes, definitely agree with Brandi being the manipulator.  She knows what she is doing and it is not hard to come to with a plan to do so.







zaara10 said:


> *You don't get a pass for having no class bc you're in a different class :*P



Well said!  Brandi doesn't get a pass! 




Allisonfaye said:


> I think what bothers me about Yo is I always feel like she is trying to 'sell' everyone on how great her life is. She does seem to have done a nice job with Gigi. The girl seems like she has her head on straighteven if her mom has set her up for a future eating disorder.



I completely agree.


----------



## Jbb924

Sassys said:


> WOW, its like a different person



I totally agree! I was just looking at a picture Radar Online posted and thinking the same thing. When I see her on the RH I think she look so trashy and terrible. In these pictures she looks so pretty. I'm sure it's also in part to her dreadful personality.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Sassys said:


> WOW, its like a different person


In the lace dress pic, she looks a little Cindy Crawford-esque.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> WOW, its like a different person



Your right, so different. She was really fresh faced - now she looks so hardened.

Eddie looks the SAME!


----------



## Ladybug09

Graw said:


> When Yolanda had on the sneaker heels and her daughter said she looks like a basketball wife ... that went over her head that it was the reality TV show that was being referenced and now a basketball players wife.
> 
> Brandi is beyond fake, who pretends to be friend with someone while going to everyone else to talk about them?  She is stressed about her friendships because she knows she needs a storyline to stay on the show.  Brandi is only befriended Kyle because she wants to separate her and Lisa.  She doesn't like to see people get along.
> 
> Why would Brandi give Carlton a ring from Kyle?  As an adult why place yourself in the middle?  At least Lisa said it is a step in the right direction.  Kyle and Brandi want to stir the part.
> 
> They all look great at the going away party, but Jiggy was adorable   It is clear the camera crew, producers etcetera love him.


They all are take cause they ALL talk about each other behind their backs.


----------



## Ladybug09

slang said:


> Your right, so different. She was really fresh faced - now she looks so hardened.
> 
> Eddie looks the SAME!



Of course he does, he was living his life cheating, he wasn't the wife with kids stressed. Now he has a woman catering to him and buying him $600k cars. Cheating situations typically affect the non cheating individual.


----------



## imgg

Love4H said:


> Never liked Lisa, she's an obvious manipulator, I saw it from the first season. And I HATE the way she treats her adopted son, like he's not a part of the family. It's always Pandora this, Pandora that. *Yet when she was unhappy with her sons behavior, she just sent him away. Out of a  sight, out of a mind. *
> 
> Love her style and her house though...



Unless you have inside information that no one else does, that is one big assumption.


----------



## swags

imgg said:


> Unless you have inside information that no one else does, that is one big assumption.




I got the impression that Lisa's son wasn't interested in being on camera while Pandora is okay with it.


----------



## Love4H

imgg said:


> Unless you have inside information that no one else does, that is one big assumption.



You don't need inside information, Lisa says it all. She said couple of times that LA was too tough for a young guy so they sent him somewhere to Midwest. Oh yeeeees, daaaaahrling, she misses him so much. But she doesn't show it. He doesnt come to see them. They don't ever talk about him like he's non existing. 

All Lisa talks about is her daughter. She said they even moved to LA for Pandora, because she was going to school there. She said if Pandora and her husband moves to NYC, Lisa and Ken would need to move to.
I don't see her moving to whatever state her adopted son lives.


----------



## Graw

*Eddie Cibrian has overpaid Brandi Glanville* more than $100k in spousal support ... and he's gunning to get it back -- and his people tell us Brandi is a bald-faced LIAR in trying to spin what really happened.

The former couple is still sparring over money, and they hired a law firm to help figure out who owes what.  The attorney sent both Eddie and Brandi this letter which says after a full audit Eddie paid Brandi $114,738 too much in alimony.  

Multiple sources connected with the audit confirm to TMZ ... although the document merely refers to the overpayment as "support" ... the overpayment is for SPOUSAL support, not child support. 

Brandi has tweeted, "...Mr. fancy new cars&house man is asking ME for child support."  We're told that is FALSE.  Eddie's people tell us, "It's a complete lie."  Furthermore, our sources make it clear child support has nothing to do with the overpayment.

As for how Eddie expects Brandi to pay him back ... according to the lawyer's letter, it will be subtracted from her share of his retirement accounts.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2tvbdtlga


----------



## needloub

Brandi can't stay off of Twitter


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> I got the impression that Lisa's son wasn't interested in being on camera while Pandora is okay with it.



I agree...I particularly commented about her not really referencing him.


----------



## citrus

Max may have asked not only to not appear but to not be spoken about. I give credit to anyone that adopts, I couldn't do it.

I never knew there was an Amy Osbourne til way after that show, she requested to be left out completely.


----------



## Deleted member 471265

citrus said:


> Max may have asked not only to not appear but to not be spoken about. I give credit to anyone that adopts, I couldn't do it.
> 
> I never knew there was an Amy Osbourne til way after that show, she requested to be left out completely.



I.had.no.idea.
Just googled her, she's super pretty!


----------



## GoGlam

citrus said:


> Max may have asked not only to not appear but to not be spoken about. I give credit to anyone that adopts, I couldn't do it.
> 
> I never knew there was an Amy Osbourne til way after that show, she requested to be left out completely.



I was going to bring this up! Amy is a great example

She said her son was getting into trouble.. People in Europe do this a lot and even in the US--you remove the child from bad influences like an environment, bad friends, etc.  They showed him several times, including playing in his band and being with Lisa in her room in the house and he appeared to hate the cameras.  I am sure he asked to be not involved in this part of Lisa's life


----------



## Allisonfaye

Graw said:


> *Eddie Cibrian has overpaid Brandi Glanville* more than $100k in spousal support ... and he's gunning to get it back -- and his people tell us Brandi is a bald-faced LIAR in trying to spin what really happened.
> 
> The former couple is still sparring over money, and they hired a law firm to help figure out who owes what.  The attorney sent both Eddie and Brandi this letter which says after a full audit Eddie paid Brandi $114,738 too much in alimony.
> 
> Multiple sources connected with the audit confirm to TMZ ... although the document merely refers to the overpayment as "support" ... the overpayment is for SPOUSAL support, not child support.
> 
> Brandi has tweeted, "...Mr. fancy new cars&house man is asking ME for child support."  We're told that is FALSE.  Eddie's people tell us, "It's a complete lie."  Furthermore, our sources make it clear child support has nothing to do with the overpayment.
> 
> As for how Eddie expects Brandi to pay him back ... according to the lawyer's letter, it will be subtracted from her share of his retirement accounts.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2tvbdtlga



Wow, if the issue is spousal support and she is calling it child support, that's low.


----------



## Graw

citrus said:


> Max may have asked not only to not appear but to not be spoken about. I give credit to anyone that adopts, I couldn't do it.
> 
> I never knew there was an Amy Osbourne til way after that show, she requested to be left out completely.



It is possible, Max did not like the cameras!


----------



## Sassys

Love4H said:


> Never liked Lisa, she's an obvious manipulator, I saw it from the first season. And I HATE the way she treats her adopted son, like he's not a part of the family. It's always Pandora this, Pandora that. Yet when she was unhappy with her sons behavior, she just sent him away. Out of a  sight, out of a mind.
> 
> Love her style and her house though...



I recall her son wanted to go to a certain music school right there in LA, so how is that shipping him off.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> It is possible, Max did not like the cameras!



Her son seemed shy and I agree, he may not like the cameras. 



Sassys said:


> I recall her son wanted to go to a certain music school right there in LA, so how is that shipping him off.



I remember she mentioned he was sent to boarding school for HS, but many parents do that. Doesn't mean they ship them off, out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Her son seemed shy and I agree, he may not like the cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember she mentioned he was sent to boarding school for HS, but many parents do that. Doesn't mean they ship them off, out of sight out of mind.



Yeah, my brother went to boarding school. He wanted to go.


----------



## Stilettolife

Love4H said:


> You don't need inside information, Lisa says it all. She said couple of times that LA was too tough for a young guy so they sent him somewhere to Midwest. Oh yeeeees, daaaaahrling, she misses him so much. But she doesn't show it. He doesnt come to see them. They don't ever talk about him like he's non existing.
> 
> All Lisa talks about is her daughter. She said they even moved to LA for Pandora, because she was going to school there. She said if Pandora and her husband moves to NYC, Lisa and Ken would need to move to.
> I don't see her moving to whatever state her adopted son lives.


 
He may not want to be in the limelight.  In season 1, they showed her son and it was clear how much they adored one another.  Plus, we seriously have to remember that we're only seeing an hour of what was taped, so she may have mentioned him but it was just edited out.  

IMO, just because someone doesn't keep in touch with someone, doesn't mean that they don't love or care about the person?


----------



## Stilettolife

needloub said:


> Brandi can't stay off of Twitter


 
I've come to the conclusion that twitter just aint for everyone.  Some people literally needs to be banned, ASAP.


----------



## BabyK

Allisonfaye said:


> Wow, if the issue is spousal support and she is calling it child support, that's low.



I agree... bc i don't think you can even ask for child support back so why would Eddie even ask?  He would have to go through a judge to have it reduced if anything no?


----------



## Allisonfaye

BabyK said:


> I agree... bc i don't think you can even ask for child support back so why would Eddie even ask?  He would have to go through a judge to have it reduced if anything no?



That's not what I meant. If he overpaid, he should get it back. But she is trying to garner public sympathy by saying it is child support instead of spousal support, IMO.


----------



## Love4H

Stilettolife said:


> IMO, just because someone doesn't keep in touch with someone, doesn't mean that they don't love or care about the person?



Well, in my opinion one can't love and not keep in touch. Especially with your own son.

I don't see any affection from Lisa to her adopted son. She doesn't have any love when she talks about him like about her daughter, or Jiggy for that instance.


----------



## BabyK

Allisonfaye said:


> That's not what I meant. If he overpaid, he should get it back. But she is trying to garner public sympathy by saying it is child support instead of spousal support, IMO.



Oh I know ....i actually wasn't clearly... i meant i agree that's messed up for her to say it's child support. it can't be true bc it's not eddie can just get child support back unless you go to through a judge.  I think it's just another thing brandi is lying about.


----------



## imgg

swags said:


> I got the impression that Lisa's son wasn't interested in being on camera while Pandora is okay with it.



Me too.


----------



## originallyxelle

I just saw the video of Yo's closet and I really liked it. Girl loves her neutrals! It wasn't too much.


----------



## CCfor C

bagsforme said:


> Why would Kyle want to give the ring to Carlton even if it did go with the necklace?  They're not on good terms, its not a piece offering.  Why bother.
> 
> Brandi is trying to stay relevant on the show stirring up stuff.  She's getting botox on her nasal labial folds.  Thats why she can't talk.  If you watch on the one to one interviews, she can't talk right on there either.  Its not an allergic reaction.  Well, maybe to botox.
> I think she just bruises easily.  Thats why she always has marks.  Lots of people do.
> 
> *Lisa was in desperate need of Spanx last night.  Her butt looked awful.*




Glad others noticed! YIKES!


----------



## beantownSugar

Just catching up on this season ... Brandi bothers me the most.

It's hard for me to find this entertaining.


----------



## Michele26

Brandi's on Hello Ross right now on the E channel.


----------



## lucywife

From the previews, Brandi decided to reveal the truth once again. 
That is Brandi's favorite trick, she keeps "the truth" in her back pocket and reveals it to back stub her once BFF, this season it's Lisa's turn. I don't know what is worse, to run around with the truth nobody needs to know or to cry over Brandi's betrayal.


----------



## Sassys

Brandi Glanville will not go down without a fight, now claiming ex-hubby Eddie Cibrian is making a play for money that could send her and her kids to the poor house.

Sources connected with Eddie tell TMZ ... Brandi's lawyer, Ron Rale, fired off a letter to Eddie in response to his claim that he overpaid her support money to the tune of $114,738 ... and he wants that deducted from her share of their financial settlement.

We're told the letter Eddie just got is blistering ... accusing him of trying to sandbag Brandi with a bill she simply can't afford to pay.  

What's more ... Rale says in the letter Eddie was asleep at the wheel ... under the judge's order he can't just wait 4 years and nail her ... if he suspected he was overpaying he had to demand an audit within 6 months.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/02/24/brand...food-sons-kids-real-housewives/#ixzz2uG9djYCS


----------



## Stilettolife

Love4H said:


> Well, in my opinion one can't love and not keep in touch. Especially with your own son.
> 
> *I don't see any affection from Lisa to her adopted son. She doesn't have any love when she talks about him like about her daughter, or Jiggy for that instance*.


 
But that's a strong speculation, especially since we are only seeing a glimpse of what is shown. Plus, we don't know what type of situation they have.  My grandma doesn't call my uncle all the time and hasn't seen him in over 30 years, but they still love each other.  He could very well have said, Ma don't mention me on the air.  

Like myself and others have said, maybe the son doesn't want to be involved with the show, which will include his name being said and everything else relating.


----------



## Stilettolife

lucywife said:


> From the previews, Brandi decided to reveal the truth once again.
> That is Brandi's favorite trick, she keeps "the truth" in her back pocket and reveals it to back stub her once BFF, this season it's Lisa's turn. I don't know what is worse, to run around with the truth nobody needs to know or to cry over Brandi's betrayal.


 
Brandi is the worst type of friend to ever have in this life.


----------



## sgj99

Love4H said:


> Well, in my opinion one can't love and not keep in touch. Especially with your own son.
> 
> I don't see any affection from Lisa to her adopted son. She doesn't have any love when she talks about him like about her daughter, or Jiggy for that instance.


 
i think they showed her son, Max, the first season and she was quite affectionate with him. she spoke honestly about his troubles (i think he got in with a bad crowd when in school) and her hopes of him staying on the right path. i think she's trying to keep him away from all the craziness of a reality show for his own sake.  there was a scene of she and Ken going with their son to a music school in hopes of him getting in.


----------



## zaara10

Stilettolife said:


> Brandi is the worst type of friend to ever have in this life.



I agree. Yo better watch out, she'll be next!


----------



## Love4H

Stilettolife said:


> But that's a strong speculation, especially since we are only seeing a glimpse of what is shown. Plus, we don't know what type of situation they have.  My grandma doesn't call my uncle all the time and hasn't seen him in over 30 years, but they still love each other.  He could very well have said, Ma don't mention me on the air.
> 
> Like myself and others have said, maybe the son doesn't want to be involved with the show, which will include his name being said and everything else relating.



Well, we can agree to disagree on this one. I don't see any love from Lisa to her adopted son.


----------



## Stilettolife

Love4H said:


> Well, we can agree to disagree on this one. I don't see any love from Lisa to her adopted son.


 
Fair Enough


----------



## Ladybug09

Brandi is passive aggressive.


----------



## horse17

anyone think Brandi is lying about the magazine?.......it probably happened, but maybe lisa told her to take it as a joke.......


----------



## Bentley1

Not a huge Brandi fan, but what her Ex is doing to her right now is sh*tty and petty.  There is a silver lining in it for her though since she needs all the public sympathy she can get.


----------



## starrynite_87

Stilettolife said:


> Brandi is the worst type of friend to ever have in this life.




Exactly...I don't trust her


----------



## starrynite_87

horse17 said:


> anyone think Brandi is lying about the magazine?.......it probably happened, but maybe lisa told her to take it as a joke.......




I was just about to say that


----------



## lucywife

Joyce is so sweet. I really like her.


----------



## Ladybug09

lucywife said:


> Joyce is so sweet. I really like her.



I really enjoyed her moment with her Mom...

Sorry, Kim is WRONG!!! She should have let KYLE tell/talk to her OWN husband....she was stirring sh!t.


----------



## lucywife

Kim hates Lisa.


----------



## Ladybug09

Stand by your woman Ken!


----------



## starrynite_87

lucywife said:


> Kim hates Lisa.




Kim is trying to stay relevant


----------



## horse17

Ladybug09 said:


> I really enjoyed her moment with her Mom...
> 
> Sorry, Kim is WRONG!!! She should have let KYLE tell/talk to her OWN husband....she was stirring sh!t.


omg...I couldn't take that scene....tears were flowing


----------



## horse17

lucywife said:


> Joyce is so sweet. I really like her.


me too..


----------



## Ladybug09

horse17 said:


> omg...I couldn't take that scene....tears were flowing



I was teary too! I'm really close with my Mom like that too, so I get her.


----------



## horse17

Ladybug09 said:


> I was teary too! I'm really close with my Mom like that too, so I get her.




ditto


----------



## lucywife

I don't know why Brandi had to bring this up after all. I mean, for obvious drama and ratings, yes, but who needs her truth? Feel bad for Kyle now.
She asked Kyle about Mo's cheating when they had lunch or whatever it was at Carlton's castle, nobody made her do that or she is going to blame it on Lisa too?


----------



## lucywife

Brandi is right about Sheana thing. Finally, she got it.


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't blame Kyle for bringing it up at the dinner. I think they needed to air it all out, with everybody there, to end all the he said, she said stuff. Ken just needs to go on ahead and let Lisa be a big girl and talk for herself.

I DO believe Lisa was double talking/teaming...

I do believe she knew ahead of time about Scheana also.


----------



## horse17

lucywife said:


> Brandi is right about Sheana thing. Finally, she got it.


yes......Lisa planning that meeting was absolutely ridiculous..............thats exactly the time I realized lisa is just full of BS...and from then on, I lost respect for her...


----------



## lucywife

horse17 said:


> yes......Lisa planning that meeting was absolutely ridiculous..............thats exactly the time I realized lisa is just full of BS...and from then on, I lost respect for her...


Yep, same here.


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang, it's deep when you need a cigarette...hahah, damn TV conspiracy, my TV kept flickering when Lisa would reach for the CIG.


----------



## lucywife

Ladybug09 said:


> Dang, it's deep when you need a cigarette...hahah, damn TV conspiracy, my TV kept flickering when Lisa would reach for the CIG.


Lol I had no sound too


----------



## Ladybug09

lucywife said:


> Lol I had no sound too



CONSPIRACY.....HAHAHA My sound went out too!!! But I watch with closed caption.

Lisa likes one on ones, cause then she can always deny her lies..wile Brandi was messy about it, I'm the type I would have called Lisa out out in front of everyone and put all the cards on the table. I Hate he said, she said crap.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is the thing though:  they ALL double team, backstab and try to form teams against the other. 

Funny, how Brandi forgot at one point it was Brandi vs Kyle/Kim, then Brandi vs. Adrienne


----------



## GoGlam

I don't get it. Can a man not speak to a woman? Ken was standing up for his wife and rather politely and rationally.

I can't imagine if my man stayed silent as 4 women were having words with me


----------



## GoGlam

,


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> I don't get it. Can a man not speak to a woman? Ken was standing up for his wife and rather politely and rationally.
> 
> I can't imagine if my man stayed silent as 4 women were having words with me



Nothing wrong with a man speaking up for the woman, but at that point I do think that he should have just shut up. Also I don't think that he was polite. When he told Yolanda shut up, he was wrong for that.


----------



## GoGlam

Ladybug09 said:


> Nothing wrong with a man speaking up for the woman, but at that point I do think that he should have just shut up. Also I don't think that he was polite. When he told Yolanda shut up, he was wrong for that.




I've only seen the first argument and he did not tell her to shut up.


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> I've only seen the first argument and he did not tell her to shut up.




Keep watching.

Also, Lisa stirs stuff and when confronted, she always runs behind Ken...she should have just had the convo on the beach and ended it there. The valid point are the Brandi Schema, and Kyle Mauricio stuff, Kim trying to bring up the graduation stuff is just annoying...whether she was in LA or NOT, Lisa gave her regrets and said she would not attend...get over it and move in.


----------



## krissa

So as long as Lisa was coddling Brandi calling her every morning everything was fine. Then she dares have a joint bday party w Kyle and Brandi feels threatened and busts busts out w her truth bombs again.  I don't understand yo's beef either.


----------



## GoGlam

Ladybug09 said:


> Keep watching.
> 
> Also, Lisa stirs stuff and when confronted, she always runs behind Ken...she should have just had the convo on the beach and ended it there. The valid point are the Brandi Schema, and Kyle Mauricio stuff, Kim trying to bring up the graduation stuff is just annoying...whether she was in LA or NOT, Lisa gave her regrets and said she would not attend...get over it and move in.




I think everyone's job is to stir drama on this show.  Do I think the producers and Lisa said "aha! We can work this angle."  Yes-I do.  Do I think Brandi is jealous she is not real friends and relevant enough to Lisa as well as the viewers--definitely.


----------



## horse17

on a different note, does anyone else not like Lisa's ring?............that thing always looks dull?....


----------



## GoGlam

Ladybug09 said:


> Keep watching.
> 
> Also, Lisa stirs stuff and when confronted, she always runs behind Ken...she should have just had the convo on the beach and ended it there. The valid point are the Brandi Schema, and Kyle Mauricio stuff, Kim trying to bring up the graduation stuff is just annoying...whether she was in LA or NOT, Lisa gave her regrets and said she would not attend...get over it and move in.




When did Ken tell Yolanda to shut up?  I heard him say "this is really stupid" "the four of you went out there and planned this, you're all so stupid" about the group then Yolanda took it and said "don't call me stupid."

Kim is the only one I heard say "shut up."  She is the one who raised her voice and got hostile.


----------



## krissa

Yolanda's blog on this episode

She didn't see Lisa put the mag jnbrandis suitcase

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ster/nobody-planned-an-attack-on-lis?page=0,1


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> When did Ken tell Yolanda to shut up?  I heard him say "this is really stupid" "the four of you went out there and planned this, you're all so stupid" about the group then Yolanda took it and said "don't call me stupid."
> 
> Kim is the only one I heard say "shut up."  She is the one who raised her voice and got hostile.



I didnt quote/say those were his/her exact words...and to be honest, I've already moved to another show, I watch this stuff, outta sight, outta mind.


----------



## GoGlam

krissa said:


> Yolanda's blog on this episode
> 
> She didn't see Lisa put the mag jnbrandis suitcase
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ster/nobody-planned-an-attack-on-lis?page=0,1




Interesting


----------



## Ladybug09

krissa said:


> Yolanda's blog on this episode
> 
> She didn't see Lisa put the mag jnbrandis suitcase
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ster/nobody-planned-an-attack-on-lis?page=0,1










GoGlam said:


> Interesting



Very! Why didnt she say that then....

That's what it was, he called her stupid. I agree with her assessment of the situation.


----------



## nastasja

I know this is random, but I just saw this. Woah.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Now, I like Lisa but she's an old looking 52!


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Now, I like Lisa but she's an old looking 52!


definately  agree...I would take her for late 50's, and a good early 60's...


----------



## zaara10

Why isn't anyone asking why the tabloids were even at Brandi's house? Why would she buy them? Maybe Kyle should be pissed about that! 

I'll say it again, Brandi thrives on playing a victim... her "truths" & talking about ppl taking other ppl down... Such dramatic bs.
Kim getting all riled up was unnecessary. I know if some woman insulted my dh like that I'd have words w/ her. Imagine ken called her a "stubborn old lady"! Lol. They'd all shut ken down fast!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle has some new lips on WWHL. No bueno


----------



## Cat Eyes

I love when Yolanda said Lisa was 55 and she quickly corrected her. "52". Yeah right!!


----------



## tatsu_k

omg, what the he$$ did brandy said to Kyle on the beach to make her upset? something about cheating story in tabloids and Lisa? i ddnt hear a thing with that wind on the beach they had, i even came closer to the tv lol


----------



## Ladybug09

killerlife said:


> I know this is random, but I just saw this. Woah.
> 
> View attachment 2518535



Woooooooah!







DC-Cutie said:


> Now, I like Lisa but she's an old looking 52!



No way in HELL she's younger than my Mom!


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> Why isn't anyone asking why the tabloids were even at Brandi's house? Why would she buy them? Maybe Kyle should be pissed about that!
> 
> I'll say it again, Brandi thrives on playing a victim... her "truths" & talking about ppl taking other ppl down... Such dramatic bs.
> Kim getting all riled up was unnecessary. I know if some woman insulted my dh like that I'd have words w/ her. Imagine ken called her a "stubborn old lady"! Lol. They'd all shut ken down fast!



She's an adult?? She can buy what she wants....


----------



## Ladybug09

It's Plumper hon!





DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle has some new lips on WWHL. No bueno


----------



## tatsu_k

nvmd, i heard it, they discussed the issue plenty enough.

i think Yolanta was right on point when she said just to resolve and move on, obviously when a person is being attacked for a reason and is guilty and runs away, for me it just proves that Lisa had her hands in that, maybe Brandy exaggerating but Lisa is no angel either


----------



## raiderette74

I think this is a crack up.  All of these ladies never believed a word Brandi said, now all the sudden her word is gold.  

On another note, I so want to know if Mauricio is actually a cheater. My gut tells me he is.


----------



## Sassys

Just watched, here are my thoughts.

When Bravo pays for these trips and one of the women host it, I wonder if the host actually plans everything (picks hotels, picks events and activities). The look on Lisa's face when she saw her room was hysterical. Clearly Lisa was not given heads up on her room.

Kim is just to damn ditzy for me. The Spanish speaking was so annoying.

If Brandi has an issue with Lisa, she should have talked to her one on one. Same with Yolanda. All of them all sitting there on top of her is silly and high school.

Every year there is a villain and this is Lisa's year. So Yolanda is next year I guess.

Lisa originally said she saw the magazines at Brandi's house, then when Mauricio confronted them, she never saw them. I don't know what to believe. 

Bringing up all of this on a trip is so wrong. 

How is being friends with Scheena and hurting Brandi helping Lisa's restaurant? 

Why wouldn't the producers film the tabloid gate? 

Jesus Christ Kim and that damn graduation party.

I don't know who to believe, but Lisa's responses at the dinner table were weird. She was a little to calm and blasé.


----------



## CaliQT

I really hate Yolanda... she is not only a horrible person but thinks of herself as a saint who can do no wrong. It will be very entertaining to watch her fall...

I also have a pet peeve of women who are with cheaters/jerks/multiple-divorced men and BRAGGING about how wonderful they are and so lucky to have him. Truly believing OTHER women are lacking but here she is as Ms Wonderful who deserves the good treatment while the other women got the bad treatment they deserved. 

DF leaving her for some skank like Brandi would be perfect!


----------



## CaliQT

Also, Lisa has partially brought this on herself by defending Brandi as some always-truthful and real person... the last thing anyone should want to do is convince others that a liar isn't actually a liar, then you have no defense when she start in with the lies about you. 

I definitely saw that proud cat that ate the canary smirk on Brandi's face as everyone was ganging up on Lisa and believing Brandi. 

Brandi is stupid enough to think this will make her the Queen Bee... and Yolanda sees it as her own chance to dethrone Lisa.


----------



## PrincessCypress

lucywife said:


> Joyce is so sweet. I really like her.


Me, too.


----------



## CaliQT

The episode is on in the background as I'm waiting for WWHL and I am noticing Brandi isn't even consistent about what she's mad at Lisa about - is it her friendship with Kyle? Or now this out of left field new information from "a mutual friend" who says Lisa and Scheana are besties. (which I don't believe).

Also very telling how Brandi is labeling Lisa as such a horrible person while also whining about Lisa not calling her every morning anymore. Which is it? Is Lisa a bad friend? Or is Lisa so wonderful that Brandi is freaked out to not be as close to her anymore? 

It seems if I was accusing someone of being so horrible, I'd be grateful they had stopped calling me...


----------



## BabyK

CaliQT said:


> The episode is on in the background as I'm waiting for WWHL and I am noticing Brandi isn't even consistent about what she's mad at Lisa about - is it her friendship with Kyle? Or now this out of left field new information from "a mutual friend" who says Lisa and Scheana are besties. (which I don't believe).
> 
> *Also very telling how Brandi is labeling Lisa as such a horrible person while also whining about Lisa not calling her every morning anymore. Which is it? Is Lisa a bad friend? Or is Lisa so wonderful that Brandi is freaked out to not be as close to her anymore?
> 
> It seems if I was accusing someone of being so horrible, I'd be grateful they had stopped calling me...*


*
*

That's a good point!


----------



## GoGlam

CaliQT said:


> The episode is on in the background as I'm waiting for WWHL and I am noticing Brandi isn't even consistent about what she's mad at Lisa about - is it her friendship with Kyle? Or now this out of left field new information from "a mutual friend" who says Lisa and Scheana are besties. (which I don't believe).
> 
> Also very telling how Brandi is labeling Lisa as such a horrible person while also whining about Lisa not calling her every morning anymore. Which is it? Is Lisa a bad friend? Or is Lisa so wonderful that Brandi is freaked out to not be as close to her anymore?
> 
> It seems if I was accusing someone of being so horrible, I'd be grateful they had stopped calling me...



You make some fantastic points in your last several posts


----------



## LADC_chick

The tabloid issue is ridiculous. Brandi claims that Lisa saw it at her house and first Lisa says that she didn't see it there, that she saw it when Ken showed them to her. But why would Ken have tabloids around their house? Then Lisa gets caught up saying that she didn't buy them when that wasn't what Brandi said. And finally Lisa mumbles "well, it's your word against mine" which doesn't sound like something you'd say if you were being truthful.


----------



## Gimmethebag

LADC_chick said:


> The tabloid issue is ridiculous. Brandi claims that Lisa saw it at her house and first Lisa says that she didn't see it there, that she saw it when Ken showed them to her. But why would Ken have tabloids around their house? Then Lisa gets caught up saying that she didn't buy them when that wasn't what Brandi said. And finally Lisa mumbles "well, it's your word against mine" which doesn't sound like something you'd say if you were being truthful.


I still like watching Lisa, but she totally is lying about the tabloid. 

Even if she isn't really BFFs with Sheana, Lisa definitely exploited the tension between the two women to market Vanderpump Rules and Sur. She's kinda Vanderpimping other people for her own success. Brandi complained that because of the crossover editing (like the premiere that everyone hated) she should be getting paid from the 2nd show as a guest star. I don't blame her. 

Yolanda definitely is aiming for Queen Bee. 

Joyce was only mad at Kyle for telling the ladies why she was MIA, because she wanted to give a dramatic speech at the airport and have her Oscar moment. When family members have died, I have never huddled people to announce it.


----------



## swags

Do Lisa and Ken smoke regularly or were they so traumatized over the dinner they had to have one?

I agree with the others, the whole thing was stupid. I could see being annoyed by the tabloids before the Palm Springs trip but I would be annoyed that Brandi brought it up and mentioned she had them there in the first place. I thought Mauricio was being a drama queen. Why get so upset if the stories are false?


----------



## jenniferelaine

I think that Lisa, probably in her normal, jokingly, sarcastic way, saw the tabloids & suggested Brandi bring them to stir up more drama, something along the lines of not having enough to fight about.  But I don't think she can admit to that now bc she knows her snarkiness upsets the other girls bc they've told her repeatedly.  I think she was dodging it all bc it was going to be tough to admit.  

Brandi is one of these who is the victim CONSTANTLY, must have all the attention & her friends can only have her as a friend.  They can't be friends with anyone else.  Listening to her say she didn't understand how Kyle & Lisa could be BFFs again made my skin crawl.  She needs to just go away.  Lisa has been a good friend to her & now seeing Lisa be friends with Kyle probably is making Brandi panic, especially if they compare notes.

Lisa probably had heard rumors of Scheana & Eddie -people talk, especially around there. But I think Lisa probably always put her business first & foremost & taking a chance on classless, out of control Brandi causing a scene & hurting the opening of her new business probably inspired her to send Scheana home for the night.  Going forward, though, knowing both casts were going to interact, having the 2 of them sit down & sort it out & soldier on with a truce was probably for the best.  Lisa is a business woman first & foremost & if this show is gone, she would probably still like to have a reputable restaurant.


----------



## jenniferelaine

Oh & I think the tabloids are probably at least partially true, Kyle & Mauricio have worked it out, & they don't want to talk about it again.  Probably for fear of what else people know that no one is talking about.


----------



## bagsforme

Ken was just sticking up for Lisa.  Of course he's going to say something and not let anyone talk to her that way.  Yo and Kim were sooo wrong to yell at him.  No respect.  I love how he said to Kim why weren't you at my daughters wedding?  What kind of excuse was moving?  If you _really_ want to be somewhere, you'll make it happen.

I think Lisa did say something about the mag.  Brandi is bringing it up to keep drama.  

Is Kyle making lip plumper too?  She said it was her plumper making her lips big.  Ya right.  
She's now designing for HSN?  I bet all her clothes have some kind of bling on them.  

All the housewives jump from one idea to another hoping to cash in on being on the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Let us just all agree, this whole tabloid issue was dumb!  The whole episode was stupid. I mean you can tell a mountain was made out of a molehill. 

Because there is NO WAY, Bravo was going to pay for a trip to a beautiful tropical island and have these ladies just enjoy themselves. On no, that would make too much sense. So what story line do they conjur up for a bit of drama - a damn tabloid magazine!

*Brandi* - I need her to get over herself and Shaena. It's been 7 years, Eddie has moved on. She needs to do the same. Every week it's, poor me my husband left me....  Truth is, she's a total train wreck and for whatever reason can't/won't move on. Instead she uses Eddie leaving her as an excuse for all of her actions.  And so what Lisa doesn't call her every morning. She's a mother of 2 kids, her mornings should be spent with them.  Brandi talks a good game, but never produces solid concrete evidence, remember last season she said she received something from Adrienne's attorney?  Never showed the email and when she finally showed something, it was an email sent to a friend of hers not Brandi!

*Yolonda* - last week she was saying Lisa always putting herself in the other ladies business. Well, now now pot meet kettle.  If Brandi had issues with Lisa, Brandi should have started the conversation not Yolo. 

*Joyce* - nothing to add, except as the hostess when you see stuff about to go down STOP IT!  Although I'm sure bravo was in her ear telling her to just let it ride. 

*Lisa* - well, this episode got my girl's nerves all messed up she needed to take a drag of Ken's cigarette - lol.  Clearly there was a bit of fibbing going on, but on who's part it's hard to tell. 

Kyle - also needs to get over it. If she was so upset about the tabloid and Lisa's initial comment (first episode) why even host a birthday party with her?  Oh, I know -another setting for bravo to get good video footage of a fight/argument with Carlton


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagsforme said:


> Is Kyle making lip plumper too?  She said it was her plumper making her lips big.  Ya right.



I'm with you, ya right!


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> Do Lisa and Ken smoke regularly or were they so traumatized over the dinner they had to have one?
> 
> I agree with the others, the whole thing was stupid. I could see being annoyed by the tabloids before the Palm Springs trip but I would be annoyed that Brandi brought it up and mentioned she had them there in the first place. I thought Mauricio was being a drama queen. Why get so upset if the stories are false?











jenniferelaine said:


> Oh & I think the tabloids are probably at least partially true, Kyle & Mauricio have worked it out, & they don't want to talk about it again.  Probably for fear of what else people know that no one is talking about.



Yup. Definitely some truth to the rumors.


----------



## LADC_chick

Lisa is lying. That's all there is to it for me. For a woman who loves to tell people that they need to "sort it out," she sure took off when the other women were trying to sort out their issues with her.

Do I think that Brandi is exaggerating? Yup because it's Brandi. But I don't think that Lisa is totally innocent in all of this. This entire season she's been trying to get the cheating rumors going. First by bringing it up "as a joke" in the kitchen while Portia was around. Then at Carlton's lunch, she did the whole "Where there's smoke, there's fire" nonsense. When she had tea with Yolanda and Brandi, Lisa hammered away again at Mauricio basically being a user for career purposes. 

Then when Lisa was talking with Ken at their home, she looked annoyed that Ken wouldn't just go along with the "Well, how can we be 100% sure that there's no truth to the cheating rumors? We can't really be certain. I mean, how can you be sure?" line of thought she kept pushing. So, yeah, Lisa's been trying to get back at Kyle for much of this season. That's why I think it's absolutely hilarious that now she's been really upset and "devastated" by the accusations that she and Ken once filed for bankruptcy. The same woman who's pretty much chastised Kyle for even letting tabloid rumors bother her is now all hot and bothered and taking to Twitter to talk about how the bankruptcy talk is damaging to her and Ken's integrity. Chile, please. 

Chickens have come home to roost.


----------



## imgg

swags said:


> Do Lisa and Ken smoke regularly or were they so traumatized over the dinner they had to have one?
> 
> I agree with the others, the whole thing was stupid. I could see being annoyed by the tabloids before the Palm Springs trip but I would be annoyed that Brandi brought it up and mentioned she had them there in the first place. I thought Mauricio was being a drama queen. Why get so upset if the stories are false?



Lisa looked like an expert at smoking.  She inhaled without issue.  I love Lisa but this smoking thing took her down a notch or two in my book.  I know it's a popular thing to do in the restaurant business.


----------



## imgg

Why is everyone now believing Brandi?  I find it ironic last season Mauricio was scramming at Brandi and now he is siding with her.  They just need a storyline.  This one is pathetic!


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> Do Lisa and Ken smoke regularly or were they so traumatized over the dinner they had to have one?
> 
> I agree with the others, the whole thing was stupid. I could see being annoyed by the tabloids before the Palm Springs trip but I would be annoyed that Brandi brought it up and mentioned she had them there in the first place. I thought Mauricio was being a drama queen. Why get so upset if the stories are false?


I think Ken and Lisa probably have a puff every now and then..they were probably regular smokers and in Europe its more common....


Yes, Mauricio was a drama queen...I mean, I can understand how you dont want to see your friends having a laugh at your expense, but gimme a break, Ken and Lisa clearly are not your BFF's.........considering the fact that they all felt so bad for Joyce, none of them held back on causing drama in PR...


----------



## Longchamp

Sorry if already mentioned , watching RH shows hit and miss.

Why wasn't crazy Carlton on the trip?


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> Sorry if already mentioned , watching RH shows hit and miss.
> 
> Why wasn't crazy Carlton on the trip?



She wasn't invited, since it was Joyce's trip.


----------



## BB_Dior

I think Lisa is lying as well.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> She wasn't invited, since it was Joyce's trip.



Thanks


----------



## Sassys

Gimmethebag said:


> I still like watching Lisa, but she totally is lying about the tabloid.
> 
> Even if she isn't really BFFs with Sheana,* Lisa definitely exploited the tension between the two women to market Vanderpump Rules and Sur*. She's kinda Vanderpimping other people for her own success. Brandi complained that because of the crossover editing (like the premiere that everyone hated) she should be getting paid from the 2nd show as a guest star. I don't blame her.
> 
> Yolanda definitely is aiming for Queen Bee.
> 
> Joyce was only mad at Kyle for telling the ladies why she was MIA, because she wanted to give a dramatic speech at the airport and have her Oscar moment. When family members have died, I have never huddled people to announce it.



How is Brandi's issues with Scheena benefiting Lisa's restaurant??


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vanderpimping - lol

Brandi and schaena are ADULTS. If they don't want to be part of Lisa's pimping, they can leave, right?   But, I suspect that won't happen anytime soon, since they both probably need the money from being on a reality show and Schaena is trying her hardest to make fetch happen with her so-called music career.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> She wasn't invited, since it was Joyce's trip.



Does that mean Bravo didn't pay for it then since they didn't "make" Joyce invite Carlton


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Does that mean Bravo didn't pay for it then since they didn't "make" Joyce invite Carlton



No clue. Maybe, she couldn't go anyway.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> How is Brandi's issues with Scheena benefiting Lisa's restaurant??





Initially, Lisa set up a sit down for Brandi and Scheena. It was filmed as the lead in to the premiere of Vanderpump Rules. No way Brandi wasn't in on it. She also benefitted from the meeting to secure her spot on Housewives.  Now she wants to boo hoo about it? Please. She put it out there. She is probably mad that she (brandi) unwittingly helped Scheena too. I had no idea who Scheena was before this. I did not keep up with who Eddie cheated with until it was Leeann Rimes since she is famous.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> Initially, L*isa set up a sit down for Brandi and Scheena. It was filmed as the lead in to the premiere of Vanderpump Rules*. No way Brandi wasn't in on it. She also benefitted from the meeting to secure her spot on Housewives.  Now she wants to boo hoo about it? Please. She put it out there. She is probably mad that she (brandi) unwittingly helped Scheena too. I had no idea who Scheena was before this. I did not keep up with who Eddie cheated with until it was Leeann Rimes since she is famous.



Forgot all about that

I don't know who to believe in any of this.


----------



## starrynite_87

Ladybug09 said:


> Very! Why didnt she say that then....
> 
> That's what it was, he called her stupid. I agree with her assessment of the situation.



I think it's kind of like season one with Kyle and Camille where Kim supposedly over heard a conversation but never confirmed or denied what was said...it's just for the seasons drama


----------



## lucywife

swags said:


> Initially, Lisa set up a sit down for Brandi and Scheena. It was filmed as the lead in to the premiere of Vanderpump Rules. No way Brandi wasn't in on it. She also benefitted from the meeting to secure her spot on Housewives.  Now she wants to boo hoo about it? Please. She put it out there. She is probably mad that she (brandi) unwittingly helped Scheena too. I had no idea who Scheena was before this. *I did not keep up with who Eddie cheated with until it was Leeann Rimes since she is famous.*


 lol I think that's what made Brandi sort of "famous" too, Eddie's cheating with LeeAnn Rimes. All of Brandi's so-called career and books are the result of that.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Lisa likes to involve herself in the drama and pretends to be the voice  of reason when in reality she likes stirring the pot with her passive aggressive comments and jokes.


----------



## zaara10

Ladybug09 said:


> She's an adult?? She can buy what she wants....



Sure she can. But my point in asking why no one is questioning why she bought them is bc I'm wondering why Kyle would trust the words of a person who bought the damn tabloids to begin with!  I'd be pissed about that, Not just who wanted to put them in the suitcase. 
And I wouldn't trust someone who brings the infidelity issue up at a lunch party. And I also remember Yo said "where there's smoke, there's fire"! And Kyle isn't mad about that?? 
This bunch makes no damn sense. They call each other s1ut pigs & meth heads, get over that, then get crazy over magazines in a suitcase.


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> Sure she can. But my point in asking why no one is questioning why she bought them is bc I'm wondering why Kyle would trust the words of a person who bought the damn tabloids to begin with!  I'd be pissed about that, Not just who wanted to put them in the suitcase.
> And I wouldn't trust someone who brings the infidelity issue up at a lunch party. And I also remember Yo said "where there's smoke, there's fire"! And Kyle isn't mad about that??
> This bunch makes no damn sense. They call each other s1ut pigs & meth heads, get over that, then get crazy over magazines in a suitcase.



I see plenty of celebs buying tabloids, maybe Brandi bought them to see if she was in them. If my co-worker was on a tabloid, I would read it to. I wouldn't buy it, but I sure as hell would read what was said 

I am a firm believer that 5%-10% of tabloid stories are real.


----------



## slang

zaara10 said:


> Sure she can. But my point in asking why no one is questioning why she bought them is bc I'm wondering why Kyle would trust the words of a person who bought the damn tabloids to begin with!  I'd be pissed about that, Not just who wanted to put them in the suitcase.
> And I wouldn't trust someone who brings the infidelity issue up at a lunch party. And I also remember Yo said "where there's smoke, there's fire"! And Kyle isn't mad about that??
> This bunch makes no damn sense. They call each other s1ut pigs & meth heads, get over that, then get crazy over magazines in a suitcase.



I see someone asked Kyle on twitter about questioning Brandi about buying them. She said she did ask her and Brandi said something like she gets them every week.

Did Yo make that statement about  in front of Kyle - I remember an episode where Yo, Brandi and Lisa are gossiping about Kyle at a lunch just the 3 of them. It was where Lisa again made a "joke" about Mauricio. They were definitely talking about Kyle & Mauricio but not in front of them


----------



## Ladybug09

imgg said:


> Why is everyone now believing Brandi?  I find it ironic last season Mauricio was scramming at Brandi and now he is siding with her.  They just need a storyline.  This one is pathetic!











BB_Dior said:


> I think Lisa is lying as well.



I dont think Brandi is all Truth, Light, and Love, but i also dont think Lisa is the honesty queen either. She can be petty and catty too, but she's much better at Hiding it.







zaara10 said:


> Sure she can. But my point in asking why no one is questioning why she bought them is bc I'm wondering why Kyle would trust the words of a person who bought the damn tabloids to begin with!  I'd be pissed about that, Not just who wanted to put them in the suitcase.
> And I wouldn't trust someone who brings the infidelity issue up at a lunch party. And I also remember Yo said "where there's smoke, there's fire"! And Kyle isn't mad about that??
> This bunch makes no damn sense. They call each other s1ut pigs & meth heads, get over that, then get crazy over magazines in a suitcase.




Yup, they are all crazy....I'm about ready to be done with all of these shows.






Sassys said:


> I see plenty of celebs buying tabloids, maybe Brandi bought them to see if she was in them. If my co-worker was on a tabloid, I would read it to. I wouldn't buy it, but I sure as hell would read what was said
> 
> I am a firm believer that 5%-10% of tabloid stories are real.


I believe too, but a higher percentage....I sometimes read them in the line, but I dont buy them...Wendy quotes these things like its the Bible!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I believe too, but a higher percentage....I sometimes read them in the line, but I dont buy them...Wendy quotes these things like its the Bible!



We are all guilty of reading them on the checkout line, so I don't know why Brandi would have to explain to anyone why she has them. My assistant buys them and cracks me up every time I see her with them.


----------



## Sassys

Kyle is so against Tabloids, yet she will let them in her home and pose for them. Have several.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Lisa has been plotting and stirring the pot since season 1. I do believe Brandi and Yolanda.


----------



## starrynite_87

26Alexandra said:


> Lisa has been plotting and stirring the pot since season 1. I do believe Brandi and Yolanda.



Yolanda said she never witnessed the tabloid incident


----------



## swags

lucywife said:


> lol I think that's what made Brandi sort of "famous" too, Eddie's cheating with LeeAnn Rimes. All of Brandi's so-called career and books are the result of that.





Leeann was married too but I don't remember hearing much from her husband. I would have forgotten most of it had Brandi not joined Real Housewives.


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> Leeann was married too but I don't remember hearing much from her husband. I would have forgotten most of it had Brandi not joined Real Housewives.



He remarried and has a kid. I think she paid him very well also.

I thought he was gay anyway though, and not really that into her. The way Leann acts with Eddie, she never did with the ex.


----------



## summer2815

http://www.tmz.com/2014/02/25/real-housewives-of-beverly-hills-joyce-giraud-carlton-gebbia-fired/



> The fates are pretty much sealed for two cast members on "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" -- we're told producers are gunning to replace them next season ... because they're just not exciting enough.
> 
> Sources tell TMZ, there's a 95% chance Joyce Giraud and Carlton Gebbia won't be back for Season 5 -- they're just not involved enough in the series' story lines to justify their coveted spots in the cast.


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2014/02/25/real-housewives-of-beverly-hills-joyce-giraud-carlton-gebbia-fired/



For the love of God, take Kim with them!!! I would tolerate Joyce touching her hair like a damn 4yr old than Kim and her dingbat self.

There HAS to be a non tacky/trashy/hood rich black woman in LA that wants to be on reality tv. HAS TO BE


----------



## Gimmethebag

Sassys said:


> Forgot all about that
> 
> I don't know who to believe in any of this.


It's that kind of stuff throughout the season. For example, this season Lisa hired Scheana to work another party she was hosting (Ken's birthday party) and she kept pushing Brandi to congratulate Scheana on her engagement. 

Brandi is by Lisa's account (blogs) good at ignoring Scheana and not causing a scene. Lisa was pushing for them to interact to tie-into her Vanderpump Rules show, which is one big commercial for her restaurant Sur. 

I don't buy Brandi's naive act. She knew what was up and when the VPR show premiered, she said that she sat down with Scheana as a favor to Lisa to promote her show. Now that Lisa is backing away from the friendship and becoming closer with Scheana, Brandi feels used and is retaliating like she knows how -- blabbing secrets. 

I don't think Lisa trusted Brandi like real friends do. I think she thought that Brandi was stupid enough to follow her lead forever. I don't think Lisa counted on Brandi figuring out that she's just Lisa's minion. Brandi got the brunt of the Adrienne take-down, and Lisa came out fabulous and classy. Brandi interacts with Scheana and it's really Lisa who benefits. If Brandi had confronted Kyle with the magazine on the PS trip, she would have looked like the biatch (again!) while Lisa would still be the classy and glamorous fan favorite. 

The sad thing about Brandi is that she never learns. She literally went from being Lisa's minion to being Yolanda's minion and now she is clinging to the Richards sisters.


----------



## grace04

I didn't understand Yolanda and Kim's actions at all on last night's episode.  Yolanda got the whole fight brewing when it actually had nothing to do with her.  Kim kept jumping in with her two-cents worth of old news and repeated stories.  Both of them needed to mind their own business.

I don't see Lisa as being so malicious as all the women are making her out to be.   I think she has a much different sense of humor than the other women, and maybe doesn't always get it when she is offending someone.  In other words, I just don't think the other women really understand her.

I think Brandi is acting out of jealousy and need for attention.  She got upset with Lisa for seeming to become friends with Kyle again, so she hauled out a probably innocuous occurrence and fed it to Kyle as some big huge drama, all so she could break up Kyle and Lisa.  How childish.


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:


> For the love of God, take Kim with them!!! I would tolerate Joyce touching her hair like a damn 4yr old than Kim and her dingbat self.
> 
> There HAS to be a non tacky/trashy/hood rich black woman in LA that wants to be on reality tv. HAS TO BE




LAWD...I would live if Andy did that...I'm suggesting either Cookie Johnson( and her fabulous son EJ) or Brenda Richie


----------



## zippie

I cannot stand Kim, she's brain dead.  I don't believe for one second that dimwit is sober!  Get rid of her and her sister splits.


----------



## Stilettolife

I think this is going to be my last time watching.  It's just the same thing over and over.  I guess next year Yolonda will be villianized.


----------



## Ladybug09

starrynite_87 said:


> LAWD...I would live if Andy did that...I'm suggesting either Cookie Johnson( and her fabulous son EJ) or Brenda Richie



Lionel is paying Brenda to stay off (he alluded to this).and I dont see Cookie doing this kind of show.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Kyle is so against Tabloids, yet she will let them in her home and pose for them. *Have several*.


----------



## flyygal

zaara10 said:


> I agree. Yo better watch out, she'll be next!




+1 with friends like Brandy, who needs an enemy?


----------



## GaudyGirl

sunspray said:


> Lol! In high school I had really long hair and used to flip and fluff a lot until I learned I was whipping a lot of people in the face with it.  now it's getting long again and I try to be more aware. I'm much older now, whipping people with my hair won't go over so well.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGN5RpnW6Tw


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Lionel is paying Brenda to stay off (he alluded to this).and I dont see Cookie doing this kind of show.



This.


----------



## GoGlam

jenniferelaine said:


> I think that Lisa, probably in her normal, jokingly, sarcastic way, saw the tabloids & suggested Brandi bring them to stir up more drama, something along the lines of not having enough to fight about.  But I don't think she can admit to that now bc she knows her snarkiness upsets the other girls bc they've told her repeatedly.  I think she was dodging it all bc it was going to be tough to admit.
> 
> Brandi is one of these who is the victim CONSTANTLY, must have all the attention & her friends can only have her as a friend.  They can't be friends with anyone else.  Listening to her say she didn't understand how Kyle & Lisa could be BFFs again made my skin crawl.  She needs to just go away.  Lisa has been a good friend to her & now seeing Lisa be friends with Kyle probably is making Brandi panic, especially if they compare notes.
> 
> Lisa probably had heard rumors of Scheana & Eddie -people talk, especially around there. But I think Lisa probably always put her business first & foremost & taking a chance on classless, out of control Brandi causing a scene & hurting the opening of her new business probably inspired her to send Scheana home for the night.  Going forward, though, knowing both casts were going to interact, having the 2 of them sit down & sort it out & soldier on with a truce was probably for the best.  Lisa is a business woman first & foremost & if this show is gone, she would probably still like to have a reputable restaurant.




Good post!


----------



## bisousx

Watching the episode now. How spoiled can you be if you can't share a bathroom with your husband for a few nights? Lisa and Ken are so snobby it's unreal. Joyce was such a cute host... I don't blame her for not stepping in the drama, she has things on her mind. Brandi is def telling the truth about Lisa.


----------



## *schmoo*

Brandi is very clever


----------



## bisousx

Why would Brandi have the tabloids in her house though.. Hmm


----------



## GoGlam

bisousx said:


> Watching the episode now. How spoiled can you be if you can't share a bathroom with your husband for a few nights? Lisa and Ken are so snobby it's unreal. Joyce was such a cute host... I don't blame her for not stepping in the drama, she has things on her mind. Brandi is def telling the truth about Lisa.




It's the lifestyle they have.  They can afford to not smell each other's bathroom business and to keep certain things separate.  From what I've seen with my parents who have always had separate bathrooms, it keeps things more romantic and if you can afford to do it I would highly recommend it.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Those wenches made my gal Lisa cry  lol.  That was an uncomfortable episode for me to watch, jeez all the work to make something from absolutely nothing. Brandy is horrible IMO.  It was so humorous that Kim and Kyle dismiss Brandy and her "meth" allegations but now it was clear she was being truthful?  And the money off of (aged) heartbreak?  Really?  Kim looked silly.  Mauricio looked like a drama queen to me.  Any Yolanda, jeez I really liked her, but she was awful too IMO, don't they go waaay back through Mohammad? There must be more to that I figure


----------



## LADC_chick

bisousx said:


> Why would Brandi have the tabloids in her house though.. Hmm


For that matter, why would Ken (and by extension Lisa) have them? In all of her fast talking while Brandi was insistent that Lisa saw the at Brandi's house, Lisa claimed that she first saw them when Ken showed them to her.


----------



## bisousx

GoGlam said:


> It's the lifestyle they have.  They can afford to not smell each other's bathroom business and to keep certain things separate.  From what I've seen with my parents who have always had separate bathrooms, it keeps things more romantic and if you can afford to do it I would highly recommend it.



Oh i understand that but they seemed so out of touch, like sharing a hotel bathroom was a 3rd world problem.


----------



## lucywife

Gimmethebag said:


> It's that kind of stuff throughout the season. For example, this season Lisa hired Scheana to work another party she was hosting (Ken's birthday party) and she kept pushing Brandi to congratulate Scheana on her engagement.
> 
> Brandi is by Lisa's account (blogs) good at ignoring Scheana and not causing a scene. Lisa was pushing for them to interact to tie-into her Vanderpump Rules show, which is one big commercial for her restaurant Sur.
> 
> I don't buy Brandi's naive act. She knew what was up and when the VPR show premiered, she said that she sat down with Scheana as a favor to Lisa to promote her show. Now that Lisa is backing away from the friendship and becoming closer with Scheana, Brandi feels used and is retaliating like she knows how -- blabbing secrets.
> 
> I don't think Lisa trusted Brandi like real friends do. I think she thought that Brandi was stupid enough to follow her lead forever. I don't think Lisa counted on Brandi figuring out that she's just Lisa's minion. Brandi got the brunt of the Adrienne take-down, and Lisa came out fabulous and classy. Brandi interacts with Scheana and it's really Lisa who benefits. If Brandi had confronted Kyle with the magazine on the PS trip, she would have looked like the biatch (again!) while Lisa would still be the classy and glamorous fan favorite.
> 
> The sad thing about Brandi is that she never learns. She literally went from being Lisa's minion to being Yolanda's minion and now she is clinging to the Richards sisters.


Agree with every word!


----------



## susieserb

Carleton and Yoyce are gone because they don't bring on significant drama.  All these other gals DO; they have a job.  For the love of GOD Brandi wanted Leann on the show.  Brandy LOVES SHEENA it creates a story line for her..everybody is clever and manipulative on this show to serve themselves.


----------



## lucywife

susieserb said:


> Carleton and Yoyce are gone because they don't bring on significant drama.  All these other gals DO; they have a job.  For the love of GOD Brandi wanted Leann on the show.  Brandy LOVES SHEENA it creates a story line for her..everybody is clever and manipulative on this show to serve themselves.


I probably wouldn't watch next season if it is about Brandi/Sheana (can't believe anyone finds this interesting btw), Mauricio's cheating rumors, and Yo's lemons. Again.


----------



## legaldiva

grace04 said:


> i didn't understand yolanda and kim's actions at all on last night's episode.  Yolanda got the whole fight brewing when it actually had nothing to do with her.  Kim kept jumping in with her two-cents worth of old news and repeated stories.  Both of them needed to mind their own business.
> 
> I don't see lisa as being so malicious as all the women are making her out to be.   I think she has a much different sense of humor than the other women, and maybe doesn't always get it when she is offending someone.  In other words, i just don't think the other women really understand her.
> 
> I think brandi is acting out of jealousy and need for attention.  She got upset with lisa for seeming to become friends with kyle again, so she hauled out a probably innocuous occurrence and fed it to kyle as some big huge drama, all so she could break up kyle and lisa.  How childish.




this!


----------



## myheartispink

grace04 said:


> I didn't understand Yolanda and Kim's actions at all on last night's episode.  Yolanda got the whole fight brewing when it actually had nothing to do with her.  Kim kept jumping in with her two-cents worth of old news and repeated stories.  Both of them needed to mind their own business.
> 
> I don't see Lisa as being so malicious as all the women are making her out to be.   I think she has a much different sense of humor than the other women, and maybe doesn't always get it when she is offending someone.  In other words, I just don't think the other women really understand her.
> 
> I think Brandi is acting out of jealousy and need for attention.  She got upset with Lisa for seeming to become friends with Kyle again, so she hauled out a probably innocuous occurrence and fed it to Kyle as some big huge drama, all so she could break up Kyle and Lisa.  How childish.



all of this!!!

Brandi is all over the place - sorry, but I don't trust her one little bit. From Lisa's responses, I don't doubt that the mags were at Brandi's house and maybe they all looked at them, but I sincerely doubt Lisa told her to put them in her suitcase. It just doesn't add up.

Brandi was the one who raised Mauricio cheating when they had lunch at Carlton's, so who can she blame that on? Lisa told her to say it? See, it doesn't add up. Brandi can't say she didn't want to take the mags because she's such a great friend, because if she was... why would she raise the issue at lunch?

it's just all messed up. And if Yolanda has her own issues with Lisa, then why is she getting involved with Brandi? I have honestly thought more of Yolanda than all that b*tchy stuff. I'm surprised. I feel there is more to the lisa and yolanda tension that happened somewhere between 'the dream team' and lisa not coming to paint tiles for gigi or whatever. there seems like there is more there that hasn't been told.

I have always liked Lisa and I have always thought that Kyle stirs stuff up and tries to align people together. It used to be much more obvious and I kind of felt that this season she didn't really have anyone left to conspire with except Kim  but that hike she took with Brandi... I felt that (she was quiet) she had heard it before and this wasn't the first time Brandi and her had had a conversation about Lisa. I don't think Kyle is completely innocent. I did feel sorry for her with the cheating thing being brought up again - whether it's true or not, that's hard on her marriage to deal with that on camera.

I'm just done with all the petty drama. they have been looking for tiny, insignificant issues all season to fight over. it's tedious to watch. they need to get rid of some of the cast and bring in some interesting people. 

Meanwhile, was Kim smoking on the bus? And at dinner? I'm surprised they didn't edit that out.


----------



## Michele26

GoGlam said:


> It's the lifestyle they have.  They can afford to not smell each other's bathroom business and to keep certain things separate.  From what I've seen with my parents who have always had *separate bathrooms*, it keeps things more romantic and if you can afford to do it I would highly recommend it.



My DH and I have always had separate bathrooms...it works!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Kim may have been puffing on one of those smokeless cigaretts


----------



## susieserb

lucywife said:


> I probably wouldn't watch next season if it is about Brandi/Sheana (can't believe anyone finds this interesting btw), Mauricio's cheating rumors, and Yo's lemons. Again.



I stopped watching but a GF wanted me to see this latest episode because it was Lisa's turn to have the bus run over her (and back up and do it again).

It all seems so fake to me, I'm over these shows.


----------



## susieserb

Michele26 said:


> My DH and I have always had separate bathrooms...it works!



BTW TEAM SEPARATE BATHROOMS~if you can do it~


----------



## poshwawa

I hate how Brandi victimizes herself. Seems like she has had beef with pretty much most of the other cast members. I think she's the manipulator. She used Lisa to go against Adrienne and now Kyle against Lisa... IMO..


----------



## lucywife

I remember in last season Yo jumped on that blonde woman Kyle's realtor friend  (Marissa?) at Lisa's wedding anniversary party for showing Brandi's texts to the group of women at Adrienne's vodka party. Then she got into argument with Faye, but nobody wins with Faye, so Yo&Brandi, a "dumb blonde duo" had to stop talking and leave lol even Lisa is scared of Faye, come on! Somehow it was ok for Yo to start all that nonsense at Lisa's celebration night, but not ok for anyone to raise their voice at Yo's party. 
Before that, in Paris, Yo decided to open up to Kim and Kyle about Lisa, then denied it at the reunion, she and Kyle were at each other throats because Yo had a sudden amnesia attack and Lisa took Yo's side. 
Now Yo has a "legitimate" reason to be pissed at Lisa because Lisa didn't feel like coming to arts&crafts thingy, yet Yo reprimanded Lisa for not being a "true friend" and Lisa apologized! 
Can it get more stupid?! Yo's wrath is out of proportions, Brandi' and Lisa's issues have less than nothing to do with Yo, yet she inserts herself into everything, pot, meet kettle. 
I'm curious who will betray another first- Brandi or Yo, anyone wants to bet?


----------



## GoGlam

Yolanda has already shown that she's not really team Brandi anymore.  On WWHL she explicitly said she's not really friends with Brandi and hasn't been hanging out with her


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> Yolanda has already shown that she's not really team Brandi anymore.  On WWHL she explicitly said she's not really friends with Brandi and hasn't been hanging out with her



If I recall she pretty much said she's not friends with any of them. They only communicate during filming.  

Castmates, not friends.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> If I recall she pretty much said she's not friends with any of them. They only communicate during filming.
> 
> 
> 
> Castmates, not friends.




Something like that.  That is in stark contrast to last season where she said Brandi is the only one she saw in between and Brandi came to visit her and checked in on her when she was sick.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> Something like that.  That is in stark contrast to last season where she said Brandi is the only one she saw in between and Brandi came to visit her and checked in on her when she was sick.



I think the 'stank coach' comment sent Yolo backing away from Brandi


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> I think the 'stank coach' comment sent Yolo backing away from Brandi




Oh the Joanna Krupa comments Brandj made!? that could be it!


----------



## lucywife

Yo,  more than all of them, actually, loves to throw words like "true", "real", "friendship" around and now they are just castmates. She is way too involved into all those pathetic issues to take her words seriously. I wonder if her constant "my love" is for the show only? At least Lisa shows real emotions once in a while, with Yo...it's not even a high school, more like a middle school level of reasoning and articulating, her hypocrisy is way too rough. I think the only reason she was trying to become sort of friends with Kim and then Brandi is to feel superior next to the underdog, Yo has to be an alpha female in the group, no doubt she, Kyle, and Lisa never really got along.


----------



## Jbb924

Did anyone else see Kyle on HSN?


----------



## zaara10

lucywife said:


> Yo,  more than all of them, actually, loves to throw words like "true", "real", "friendship" around and now they are just castmates. She is way too involved into all those pathetic issues to take her words seriously. I wonder if her constant "my love" is for the show only? At least Lisa shows real emotions once in a while, with Yo...it's not even a high school, more like a middle school level of reasoning and articulating, her hypocrisy is way too rough. I think the only reason she was trying to become sort of friends with Kim and then Brandi is to feel superior next to the underdog, Yo has to be an alpha female in the group, no doubt she, Kyle, and Lisa never really got along.



+1. She also asked Lisa on the beach if they were true friends or "Hollywood friends." Looks like Yo answered that herself!


----------



## jenniferelaine

How about bring Faye back? LOL  She could probably set everybody straight.....


----------



## imgg

lucywife said:


> I remember in last season Yo jumped on that blonde woman Kyle's realtor friend  (Marissa?) at Lisa's wedding anniversary party for showing Brandi's texts to the group of women at Adrienne's vodka party. Then she got into argument with Faye, but nobody wins with Faye, so Yo&Brandi, a "dumb blonde duo" had to stop talking and leave lol even Lisa is scared of Faye, come on! Somehow it was ok for Yo to start all that nonsense at Lisa's celebration night, but not ok for anyone to raise their voice at Yo's party.
> Before that, in Paris, Yo decided to open up to Kim and Kyle about Lisa, then denied it at the reunion, she and Kyle were at each other throats because Yo had a sudden amnesia attack and Lisa took Yo's side.
> Now Yo has a "legitimate" reason to be pissed at Lisa because Lisa didn't feel like coming to arts&crafts thingy, yet Yo reprimanded Lisa for not being a "true friend" and Lisa apologized!
> Can it get more stupid?! Yo's wrath is out of proportions, Brandi' and Lisa's issues have less than nothing to do with Yo, yet she inserts herself into everything, pot, meet kettle.
> I'm curious who will betray another first- Brandi or Yo, anyone wants to bet?



Yo is a true narcissist , I liked when she told Ken to stop raising his voice as she was raising hers.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Ladybug09 said:


> I really enjoyed her moment with her Mom...
> 
> Sorry, Kim is WRONG!!! She should have let KYLE tell/talk to her OWN husband....she was stirring sh!t.



While I think she did stir it, I don't think that was her intention. I think she and Kyle are tight and they look out for each other.



starrynite_87 said:


> Kim is trying to stay relevant



If you think about it, Kim has been an alcoholic for her whole life. People who have substance issues often don't mature since they spend a lot of their life on whatever they use. I really think her intentions are good, but all these bystanders should stay out of it. 



Ladybug09 said:


> I don't blame Kyle for bringing it up at the dinner. I think they needed to air it all out, with everybody there, to end all the he said, she said stuff. Ken just needs to go on ahead and let Lisa be a big girl and talk for herself.
> 
> I DO believe Lisa was double talking/teaming...
> 
> I do believe she knew ahead of time about Scheana also.



Lisa's denial (or rather not very vehement denial) spoke volumes. 



Ladybug09 said:


> Nothing wrong with a man speaking up for the woman, but at that point I do think that he should have just shut up. Also I don't think that he was polite. When he told Yolanda shut up, he was wrong for that.



Agree.




Ladybug09 said:


> She's an adult?? She can buy what she wants....



True. I do think she is a tad hypocritical for having it (buying it) and acting like Lisa did something wrong by wanting to bring it. But at the same time, Lisa and Kyle were supposed to be friends and Brandi and Kyle were not.


----------



## Allisonfaye

raiderette74 said:


> I think this is a crack up.  All of these ladies never believed a word Brandi said, now all the sudden her word is gold.
> 
> On another note, I so want to know if Mauricio is actually a cheater. My gut tells me he is.



I think Kyle is really confused on WHO to believe. She SO wants to believe Lisa but LIsa gave her absolutely NO reason to. 




Gimmethebag said:


> I still like watching Lisa, but she totally is lying about the tabloid.
> 
> Even if she isn't really BFFs with Sheana, Lisa definitely exploited the tension between the two women to market Vanderpump Rules and Sur. She's kinda Vanderpimping other people for her own success. Brandi complained that because of the crossover editing (like the premiere that everyone hated) she should be getting paid from the 2nd show as a guest star. I don't blame her.
> 
> Yolanda definitely is aiming for Queen Bee.
> 
> Joyce was only mad at Kyle for telling the ladies why she was MIA, because she wanted to give a dramatic speech at the airport and have her Oscar moment. When family members have died, I have never huddled people to announce it.





swags said:


> Do Lisa and Ken smoke regularly or were they so traumatized over the dinner they had to have one?
> 
> I agree with the others, the whole thing was stupid. I could see being annoyed by the tabloids before the Palm Springs trip but I would be annoyed that Brandi brought it up and mentioned she had them there in the first place. I thought Mauricio was being a drama queen. Why get so upset if the stories are false?




I don't blame Mauricio for being upset. He thought Ken and Lisa were his friends. I don't know if he cheated or not but to me his behavior didn't imply that he was.

Two things: 

Ken is totally snowed by Lisa. I think Ken's heart is a good one. When he was insisting his friend wouldn't cheat and Lisa kept saying he couldn't know, it showed that he was a good person. It is like a man not understanding how any man could be a rapist. You project your own values onto someone you like. 

Lisa: When she called Brandi the 'underdog' it became so glaringly obvious to me that Lisa can only be friends with people she considers needy or below her. Brandi, Cedrik.it all makes sense. This is why she won't ever be friends with Yolanda.


----------



## bisousx

Allisonfaye said:


> I think Kyle is really confused on WHO to believe. She SO wants to believe Lisa but LIsa gave her absolutely NO reason to.
> 
> I don't blame Mauricio for being upset. He thought Ken and Lisa were his friends. I don't know if he cheated or not but to me his behavior didn't imply that he was.
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Ken is totally snowed by Lisa. I think Ken's heart is a good one. When he was insisting his friend wouldn't cheat and Lisa kept saying he couldn't know, it showed that he was a good person. It is like a man not understanding how any man could be a rapist. You project your own values onto someone you like.
> 
> Lisa: When she called Brandi the 'underdog' it became so glaringly obvious to me that Lisa can only be friends with people she considers needy or below her. Brandi, Cedrik.it all makes sense. This is why she won't ever be friends with Yolanda.



All of this... I thought the underdog comment was interesting. It shows that Lisa is aware enough to be manipulative.


----------



## Allisonfaye

jenniferelaine said:


> Brandi is one of these who is the victim CONSTANTLY, must have all the attention & her friends can only have her as a friend.  They can't be friends with anyone else.  Listening to her say she didn't understand how Kyle & Lisa could be BFFs again made my skin crawl.  She needs to just go away.  Lisa has been a good friend to her & now seeing Lisa be friends with Kyle probably is making Brandi panic, especially if they compare notes.
> 
> .



Absolutely agree. Although I don't think it would be as big a problem if she and Lisa were still BFF. It just happened to coincide with Lisa backing off from Brandi. Why she did, we don't know, right?



LADC_chick said:


> Lisa is lying. That's all there is to it for me. For a woman who loves to tell people that they need to "sort it out," she sure took off when the other women were trying to sort out their issues with her.
> 
> Do I think that Brandi is exaggerating? Yup because it's Brandi. But I don't think that Lisa is totally innocent in all of this. This entire season she's been trying to get the cheating rumors going. First by bringing it up "as a joke" in the kitchen while Portia was around. Then at Carlton's lunch, she did the whole "Where there's smoke, there's fire" nonsense. When she had tea with Yolanda and Brandi, Lisa hammered away again at Mauricio basically being a user for career purposes.
> 
> Then when Lisa was talking with Ken at their home, she looked annoyed that Ken wouldn't just go along with the "Well, how can we be 100% sure that there's no truth to the cheating rumors? We can't really be certain. I mean, how can you be sure?" line of thought she kept pushing. So, yeah, Lisa's been trying to get back at Kyle for much of this season. That's why I think it's absolutely hilarious that now she's been really upset and "devastated" by the accusations that she and Ken once filed for bankruptcy. The same woman who's pretty much chastised Kyle for even letting tabloid rumors bother her is now all hot and bothered and taking to Twitter to talk about how the bankruptcy talk is damaging to her and Ken's integrity. Chile, please.
> 
> Chickens have come home to roost.



Agree with all.



GoGlam said:


> Oh the Joanna Krupa comments Brandj made!? that could be it!



Or possibly the comment about wishing she had been molested. The girl is crazy.


----------



## Nishi621

Wasn't Ken the guy just a few episodes ago who said that the men should not get involved with the women's issues and the husband's should let the wives deal with their own problems? yet, here he is sticking his nose into it. He's really annoying me.

Also, to me, tabloids are things like The Enquirer and Star. Not every magazine is a tabloid, at least not in my book. 

Lots of cigarette smoking in this episode, lol


----------



## Nishi621

Oh, and I have said this before. I do not see Mauricio getting so upset as a sign that he really did cheat.

Personally, I get way more upset about being accused of doing something I didn't do then being accused of doing something I actually did!!


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> *Wasn't Ken the guy just a few episodes ago who said that the men should not get involved with the women's issues and the husband's should let the wives deal with their own problems? yet, here he is sticking his nose into it. He's really annoying me.*
> 
> Also, to me, tabloids are things like The Enquirer and Star. Not every magazine is a tabloid, at least not in my book.
> 
> Lots of cigarette smoking in this episode, lol



But they were ganging up on her, right in front of his face. I can understand if he was hanging out down the street and it wasn't in his face, but he was right there. What kind of man, just sits there and not say something when his mate is being ganged up on.

Life and Style, US Weekly, OK Magazine, Star, Sun, National Enquirer, Globe and InTouch are all tabloids.


----------



## slang

But in the episode where Michael was defending his wife Joyce, everyone was ganging up on Joyce - Brandi, Lisa, Yo & Mohamnad were all defending and agreeing with Brandi against Joyce so that's why Michael jumped into the conversation


----------



## GoGlam

[e QUOTE=Allisonfaye;26295125]Absolutely agree. Although I don't think it would be as big a problem if she and Lisa were still BFF. It just happened to coincide with Lisa backing off from Brandi. Why she did, we don't know, right?







Agree with all.







Or possibly the comment about wishing she had been molested. The girl is crazy.[/QUOTE]

I've tried to forget the molested quote.  It's become blatantly clear that she is starved for attention and will reach out for some in any format!


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

grace04 said:


> i didn't understand yolanda and kim's actions at all on last night's episode.  Yolanda got the whole fight brewing when it actually had nothing to do with her.  Kim kept jumping in with her two-cents worth of old news and repeated stories.  Both of them needed to mind their own business.
> 
> I don't see lisa as being so malicious as all the women are making her out to be.   I think she has a much different sense of humor than the other women, and maybe doesn't always get it when she is offending someone.  In other words, i just don't think the other women really understand her.
> 
> I think brandi is acting out of jealousy and need for attention.  She got upset with lisa for seeming to become friends with kyle again, so she hauled out a probably innocuous occurrence and fed it to kyle as some big huge drama, all so she could break up kyle and lisa.  How childish.




+1


----------



## GoGlam

Nishi621 said:


> Wasn't Ken the guy just a few episodes ago who said that the men should not get involved with the women's issues and the husband's should let the wives deal with their own problems? yet, here he is sticking his nose into it. He's really annoying me.
> 
> Also, to me, tabloids are things like The Enquirer and Star. Not every magazine is a tabloid, at least not in my book.
> 
> Lots of cigarette smoking in this episode, lol




When Ken said that, it's when it was Brandi against Joyce.  Brandi had people on her side and so did Joyce.  That was not a gang up.  This situation is different because there was no on standing up for Lisa other than herself.


----------



## Sassys

"Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" star Joyce Giraud is spinning like a pro ... reacting to rumors she's being dumped from the show and suggesting she may be the dump-or.

Joyce seems to acknowledge producers aren't happy about the way she's blended in ... but she makes it very clear the show is NOT going to compromise her principles.

She also makes it clear there are people she loathes.

And one more thing ... Joyce insinuates SHE may decide to bail.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2uRxui9d5


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> But in the episode where Michael was defending his wife Joyce, everyone was ganging up on Joyce - Brandi, Lisa, Yo & Mohamnad were all defending and agreeing with Brandi against Joyce so that's why Michael jumped into the conversation



That conversation was just between Brandi and Joyce. No one else got involved with the two of them, everyone kept quiet. The argument in Puerto Rico was different. It was Kyle, Kim, Yolanda and Brandi shouting at just Lisa.

Yo was telling Michael not to get involved, because it was a one on one argument. No one was ganging up on Joyce.

Carlton's husband should have also kept quiet, because it was a one on one argument between Kyle and Carlton. Mauricio never jumps into arguments unless Kyle is ganged up on. When Kyle was arguing with Kim at the dinner table in Hawaii, Mauricio only jumped in, when Kim's creepy boyfriend got into the conversation.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> That conversation was just between Brandi and Joyce. No one else got involved with the two of them, everyone kept quiet. The argument in Puerto Rico was different. It was Kyle, Kim, Yolanda and Brandi shouting at just Lisa.
> 
> Yo was telling Michael not to get involved, because it was a one on one argument. No one was ganging up on Joyce.
> 
> Carlton's husband should have also kept quiet, because it was a one on one argument between Kyle and Carlton. Mauricio never jumps into arguments unless Kyle is ganged up on. When Kyle was arguing with Kim at the dinner table in Hawaii, Mauricio only jumped in, when Kim's creepy boyfriend got into the conversation.



We must be talking about different episodes because everyone at the table except Shjva and Martin were talking at Joyce. Even Mohamad was agreeing w/ Brandi as was Lisa.

I noticed in Lisa's blog and on twitter that week she disagreed with Ken about saying Michael shouldn't have gotten involved because she does think husbands should defend their wives and Michael should have defended Joyce. I think she back tracked because she knew what happened in Puerto Rico and would look stupid after the fact slamming Michael when Ken did the same thing

For the record, I have no issues with partners vocally engaging in an arguement or men having discussions with woman - Ken seemed out of touch with those issues


----------



## GoGlam

slang said:


> We must be talking about different episodes because everyone at the table except Shjva and Martin were talking at Joyce. Even Mohamad was agreeing w/ Brandi as was Lisa.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed in Lisa's blog and on twitter that week she disagreed with Ken about saying Michael shouldn't have gotten involved because she does think husbands should defend their wives and Michael should have defended Joyce. I think she back tracked because she knew what happened in Puerto Rico and would look stupid after the fact slamming Michael when Ken did the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I have no issues with partners vocally engaging in an arguement or men having discussions with woman - Ken seemed out of touch with those issues




I believe Lisa was even telling Brandi to "stop" and "come on now." That is standing up for Joyce.


----------



## slang

GoGlam said:


> I believe Lisa was even telling Brandi to "stop" and "come on now." That is standing up for Joyce.



When Joyce called Brandi a racist Lisa, Yo & Mo jumped into the mix to defend B. Joyce even made a comment about the Dream Team defending B against her


----------



## Deco

susieserb said:


> BTW TEAM SEPARATE BATHROOMS~if you can do it~


 I've moved on to team separate houses


----------



## lallybelle

I won't mind if Joyce stays. Carlton needs to GTFO. I also wouldn't mind if Kim is made a "friend of" so we can see her once in a while with Kyle or something, she doesn't need a full-time slot. Supposedly both Lisa & Yo are lobbying for Shiva to join the show.


----------



## slang

lallybelle said:


> I won't mind if Joyce stays. Carlton needs to GTFO. I also wouldn't mind if Kim is made a "friend of" so we can see her once in a while with Kyle or something, she doesn't need a full-time slot. Supposedly both Lisa & Yo are lobbying for Shiva to join the show.



I agree. I would like for Joyce to stay, I don't mind her at all. Carlton on the other hand needs to leave ASAP!


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> But they were ganging up on her, right in front of his face. I can understand if he was hanging out down the street and it wasn't in his face, but he was right there. What kind of man, just sits there and not say something when his mate is being ganged up on.
> 
> Life and Style, US Weekly, OK Magazine, Star, Sun, National Enquirer, Globe and InTouch are all tabloids.




I agree with you on the husband thing. I think any man would and should open their mouth if their wife is being attacked. 

BUT, when it was happening to Joyce and Joyce's husband said something and got involved, Ken thought it was wrong!! that is all I am saying, he seems to talk out of both sides of his mouth IMO.

I agree with you on the above magazines. I didn't realize she posed for Life and Style.


----------



## needloub

lallybelle said:


> I won't mind if Joyce stays. Carlton needs to GTFO. I also wouldn't mind if Kim is made a "friend of" so we can see her once in a while with Kyle or something, she doesn't need a full-time slot. *Supposedly both Lisa & Yo are lobbying for Shiva to join the show*.



Her lifestyle would be great to see...


----------



## Sassys

Gorgeous


----------



## PrincessCypress

Sassys said:


> Gorgeous


I agree!!! This is Yolanda??? If so, she's way prettier than Shiva is today IMO.


----------



## Nishi621

Yolanda looks gorgeous in that shot!! I guess those are GiGi and Bella with her?


----------



## Sassys

PrincessCypress said:


> I agree!!! This is Yolanda??? If so, she's way prettier than Shiva is today IMO.



Yep, it's Yolanda.  You could also see that GiGi was going to be gorgeous


----------



## PrincessCypress

Sassys said:


> Yep, it's Yolanda.  You could also see that GiGi was going to be gorgeous


Yes, definitely!!!


----------



## zaara10

lallybelle said:


> I won't mind if Joyce stays. Carlton needs to GTFO. I also wouldn't mind if Kim is made a "friend of" so we can see her once in a while with Kyle or something, she doesn't need a full-time slot. Supposedly both Lisa & Yo are lobbying for Shiva to join the show.



I think shiva should stay away! You know bravo will try create some drama betw  her & Yolanda & then Mohammed too. Just say no Shiva!


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> I think shiva should stay away! You know bravo will try create some drama betw  her & Yolanda & then Mohammed too. Just say no Shiva!



This!

I still don't understand why Yolanda is doing a reality show. She doesn't have a business to market, nor is she trying to be a singer or actress. She's a pain in the butt sometimes, but I also don't see her as a fame whore like Kyle and Brandi.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sassys said:


> Yep, it's Yolanda.  You could also see that GiGi was going to be gorgeous


----------



## 26Alexandra

Sassys said:


> This!
> 
> I still don't understand why Yolanda is doing a reality show. She doesn't have a business to market, nor is she trying to be a singer or actress. She's a pain in the but sometimes, but I also don't see her as a fame whore like Kyle and Brandi.



I guess she just enjoys the fame. She was preciously on a show called "Dutch Hollywood Wives" which was aired in Holland and Belgium.


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> This!
> 
> I still don't understand why Yolanda is doing a reality show. She doesn't have a business to market, nor is she trying to be a singer or actress. She's a pain in the but sometimes, but I also don't see her as a fame whore like Kyle and Brandi.



Maybe it's her way to promote GiGi? And her husband.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Gorgeous


beautiful...anyone know how old she would be in this pic?


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> Maybe it's her way to promote GiGi? And her husband.




I agree! Shiva is very pretty.. She has the refined elegance with a dash of trendy down.. Like a modern day Middle Eastern Carolyn Bessette Kennedy

Edited to add:  I intended to quote the post about Yolanda being prettier than Shiva.


----------



## horse17

horse17 said:


> beautiful...anyone know how old she would be in this pic?


ok, Im thinking early 30's?...


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> Maybe it's her way to promote GiGi? And her husband.



David does not need any promotion. He is a legend in the business and he is rarely on.

Gigi was also rarely on and now she is here in NYC for school. She also did not seem comfortable with video cameras following her.


----------



## slang

David had one reality show and Yo has been on 2 so if they aren't trying to promote anything they must like the attention otherwise why not live a nice quite life


----------



## myheartispink

Didn't David say in an interview awhile ago that Yolanda was hoping to use the show as a launching pad for her own lifestyle show?


----------



## DC-Cutie

He may not need the publicity, but he makes sure to mention his upcoming projects and has his artists on the show.


----------



## bisousx

Yolanda looks gorgeous, albeit very 90's/Pamela Anderson-esque in that photo. I think it's the heavily made up lips. 

Oh, and I believe that Lisa distanced herself from Brandi after the Palm Springs episode, where Brandi drunkenly called her out for trying to controlling the situation. Which personally, I didn't see it that way in that episode.. if my friend was acting like a drunken fool, I'd be snatching bottles out of her hand too.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sassys said:


> Yep, it's Yolanda.  You could also see that GiGi was going to be gorgeous





bisousx said:


> Yolanda looks gorgeous, albeit very 90's/Pamela Anderson-esque in that photo. I think it's the heavily made up lips.
> 
> Oh, and I believe that Lisa distanced herself from Brandi after the Palm Springs episode, where Brandi drunkenly called her out for trying to controlling the situation. Which personally, I didn't see it that way in that episode.. if my friend was acting like a drunken fool, I'd be snatching bottles out of her hand too.



Oh, I totally agree. If I had been Lisa, I would have done it, too. I had a friend like that in high school. HIGH SCHOOL. lol. I was always picking up her mess when she got drunk. That gets old FAST.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> He may not need the publicity, but he makes sure to mention his upcoming projects and has his artists on the show.



That's what I meant. They host dinner parties, not to enjoy the company of their friends, but to promote singers. And they both name drop a lot.


----------



## originallyxelle

David had a reality show?


Wow. Yo was gorgeous even after having 2 kids.

Good riddance to Joyce and her piggy husband. I would love it if they cast Shiva. That could be really interesting but I wonder if she can bring the drama. Let's be honest, if you can't bring the drama then Andy won't usually let you stay. Save for Kim Richards who wouldn't be around if her sister wasn't on the show.


----------



## *schmoo*

bisousx said:


> ....
> Oh, and I believe that Lisa distanced herself from Brandi after the Palm Springs episode, where Brandi drunkenly called her out for trying to controlling the situation. Which personally, I didn't see it that way in that episode.. if my friend was acting like a drunken fool, I'd be snatching bottles out of her hand too.



I didn't understand why Brandi was getting pissed at Lisa about that.  Maybe she doesn't understand how she comes off, but I would think if she watches the show, she'd see how appalling her behavior is.


----------



## Sassys

originallyxelle said:


> David had a reality show?
> 
> 
> Wow. Yo was gorgeous even after having 2 kids.
> 
> Good riddance to Joyce and her piggy husband. I would love it if they cast Shiva. That could be really interesting but I wonder if she can bring the drama. Let's be honest, if you can't bring the drama then Andy won't usually let you stay. Save for Kim Richards who wouldn't be around if her sister wasn't on the show.



What does having children have to do with her looks?


----------



## Sassys

myheartispink said:


> Didn't David say in an interview awhile ago that Yolanda was hoping to use the show as a launching pad for her own lifestyle show?



All Yolanda does at her dinner parties is buy the flowers. Not once has she cooked the food herself. Not even baked a cake (caterer even injected the strawberries himself). Not much of a potential lifestyle host.


----------



## nycmom

http://www.nanaimodailynews.com/ent...tony-award-oscar-to-complete-his-set-1.720307

In addition to his newly minted executive job, the past few years have brought new developments in Foster's personal life &#8212; in November 2011 he married his fourth wife, Dutch model and TV personality Yolanda Hadid Foster.

The 49-year-old has since become a cast member on "The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills," the reality franchise known for glitz-framed boozing and backstabbing. But the show has little impact on Foster's life, he said.

"It doesn't affect me at all. She's doing it for a specific reason, and her reason is that she wants to have a ... lifestyle and fitness show. She's very good at it and she's very good at giving advice," he adds of his wife, who has hosted a similar program in her native Netherlands.

"She's also been sick with Lyme disease for going on two years now, so she's battling that, and she wants to tell her story. So she thinks &#8212; and she's right &#8212; that (the) Beverly Hills housewives show is a platform for her to tell her Lyme story and to get her point across and then to catapult her to the show that she ultimately wants to do.

"The Beverly Hills show, like she says, is just a bunch of clowns trying to make a living," he adds. "It's a show about nothing basically but people seem to like it. Yolanda seems to enjoy it and I think she comes across very classy on the show and doesn't really engage much in all the banter that goes on."


----------



## myheartispink

Sassys said:


> All Yolanda does at her dinner parties is buy the flowers. Not once has she cooked the food herself. Not even baked a cake (caterer even injected the strawberries himself). Not much of a potential lifestyle host.


 
Remember when she roasted a chicken for David's return from a work trip and she laughed about how she cooks two meals at the same time in case one doesn't work out!  I'm not sure I want to take cooking tips from that. hahaha.


----------



## Sassys

myheartispink said:


> Remember when she roasted a chicken for David's return from a work trip and she laughed about how she cooks two meals at the same time in case one doesn't work out!  I'm not sure I want to take cooking tips from that. hahaha.



Lol. A lifestyle host cooks, decorates, party plans. She does none of that. We also have never seen her workout. Wearing lululemon does not mean you are working out. Anybody can set a table and put flowers on it. After her first season, she had the maid make her cleanse. The maid also set the table.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> Gorgeous


 Beautiful photo, she looks fantastic, like real life Venus with two cutest cherubs. Seems like Yo's daughters have more sense than their mother, btw.

Lisa and Brandi's beef. Well, the best predictor of future behavior is past behavior. 
Funny how Lisa told Joyce "you know how it feels..." referring to Joyce being attacked by Brandi. Lisa was all laughs and giggles when Brandi screamed her drunken insults in Joyce's face, yelling and cursing at her husband Michael. Now Lisa knows how that feels.


----------



## lucywife

nycmom said:


> "*The Beverly Hills show, like she says, is just a bunch of clowns trying to make a living," he adds. "It's a show about nothing basically but people seem to like it. Yolanda seems to enjoy it and I think she comes across very classy on the show and doesn't really engage much in all the banter that goes on."*


 Yo is the opposite of classy. She's full of hot air self-righteous hypocrite, Ms. Manners and Common sense when it concerns others, but she has an immunity because she is Mrs. Foster and is sick with Lyme. 
The treatments she is receiving is not available for regular Joes and Janes, what point is she trying to get across?


----------



## Michele26

Decophile said:


> I've moved on to team separate houses


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> Lol. A lifestyle host cooks, decorates, party plans. She does none of that. We also have never seen her workout. Wearing lululemon does not mean you are working out. Anybody can set a table and put flowers on it. After her first season, she had the maid make her cleanse. The maid also set the table.



I've seen her work out... First season at home with her trainer, with no bra on.


----------



## Allisonfaye

nycmom said:


> http://www.nanaimodailynews.com/ent...tony-award-oscar-to-complete-his-set-1.720307
> 
> In addition to his newly minted executive job, the past few years have brought new developments in Foster's personal life  in November 2011 he married his fourth wife, Dutch model and TV personality Yolanda Hadid Foster.
> 
> The 49-year-old has since become a cast member on "The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills," the reality franchise known for glitz-framed boozing and backstabbing. But the show has little impact on Foster's life, he said.
> 
> "It doesn't affect me at all. She's doing it for a specific reason, and her reason is that she wants to have a ... lifestyle and fitness show. She's very good at it and she's very good at giving advice," he adds of his wife, who has hosted a similar program in her native Netherlands.
> 
> "She's also been sick with Lyme disease for going on two years now, so she's battling that, and she wants to tell her story. So she thinks  and she's right  that (the) Beverly Hills housewives show is a platform for her to tell her Lyme story and to get her point across and then to catapult her to the show that she ultimately wants to do.
> 
> "The Beverly Hills show, like she says, is just a bunch of clowns trying to make a living," he adds. "It's a show about nothing basically but people seem to like it. Yolanda seems to enjoy it and I think she comes across very classy on the show and doesn't really engage much in all the banter that goes on."





lucywife said:


> Yo is the opposite of classy. She's full of hot air self-righteous hypocrite, Ms. Manners and Common sense when it concerns others, but she has an immunity because she is Mrs. Foster and is sick with Lyme.
> The treatments she is receiving is not available for regular Joes and Janes, what point is she trying to get across?



I was going to ask the same thing. What exactly is the point she is trying to get across about Lyme disease? She never says anything about how she got it, how to treat it, how she knew she had itall she ever says it is made her really sick and she is now forgetful because of it. Hardly much of a point. 

And the lifestyle thing? Give me a break. The only other two lifestyle people I can think of are Martha Stewart and Gwenyth Paltrowboth of whom are very full of themselves. In that respect, Yo has it covered. Other than that, I don't think so. She could have a lemon lifestyle show maybe.


----------



## susieserb

Decophile said:


> I've moved on to team separate houses



Hummmmm


----------



## horse17

maybe Im wrong, but I think Yo's resume consists mostly of her modeling career, and marriage to wealthy husbands...so IMO, she is using her lyme disease as a platform for having an illness and overcoming it...hence, a lifestyle and fitness routine to do so.......


Im not a huge Yo fan, as I think she is quite into herself, but one would hope she raises the lyme Disease issue to really bring awareness...


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> maybe Im wrong, but I think Yo's resume consists mostly of her modeling career, and marriage to wealthy husbands...so IMO, she is using her lyme disease as a platform for having an illness and overcoming it...hence, a lifestyle and fitness routine to do so.......
> 
> 
> Im not a huge Yo fan, as I think she is quite into herself, but one would hope she raises the lyme Disease issue to really bring awareness...



All she says is she has lyme disease. Not once has she done anything with an organization to bring awareness on the show. Also, if you are ill, you don't go around starving yourself and only drinking the Master Cleanse and teaching your daughter to live on a few almonds when she gets dizzy from not eating.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Sassys said:


> All she says is she has lyme disease. Not once has she done anything with an organization to bring awareness on the show. Also, if you are ill, you don't go around starving yourself and only drinking the Master Cleanse and teaching your daughter to live on a few almonds when she gets dizzy from not eating.


...or "HALF" an almond!!!


----------



## Sassys

PrincessCypress said:


> ...or "HALF" an almond!!!



Exactly! A lifestyle coach teaches about fitness and eating right, not starving yourself.


----------



## imgg

Not a Yo fan, but have to admit she has a hot body, especially for her age.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> All she says is she has lyme disease. Not once has she done anything with an organization to bring awareness on the show. Also, if you are ill, you don't go around starving yourself and only drinking the Master Cleanse and teaching your daughter to live on a few almonds when she gets dizzy from not eating.




oh, I know.....I just think in her own narrow mind, this is how she is positioning herself...that was so bad when she told Gigi to eat an almond..what a way to treat your "loves".....


----------



## horse17

imgg said:


> Not a Yo fan, but have to admit she has a hot body, especially for her age.


I would too if I just ate lemon.....)))) 


ha!....just kiddin...I do think she has the best bod on the show though


----------



## Nahreen

I am halfway into the Puerto Rico episode. I feel sorry for Lisa, it was her on the beach against Kyle, Brandi, Yolo and Kyle. I would have felt ganged up as well.

 Ridiculous of Brandi to attack Lisa on why Lisa did not call her everyday and saying it was because Kyle was now the BFF. So childish. Every sentence Brandi says is something negative about Lisa, strange that she was hanging out with her so much if Lisa is such a bad friend.

I am glad Ken stood up for his wife, he clearly saw how upset she was. Perhaps Yolo is jealous of the close relationship Lisa and Ken have in comparison to what she and her KING has. After all he is nowhere to be seen on this trip.


----------



## Stilettolife

Nahreen said:


> I am halfway into the Puerto Rico episode. I feel sorry for Lisa, it was her on the beach against Kyle, Brandi, Yolo and Kyle. I would have felt ganged up as well.
> 
> Ridiculous of Brandi to attack Lisa on why Lisa did not call her everyday and saying it was because Kyle was now the BFF. So childish. Every sentence Brandi says is something negative about Lisa, strange that she was hanging out with her so much if Lisa is such a bad friend.
> 
> I am glad Ken stood up for his wife, he clearly saw how upset she was. Perhaps Yolo is jealous of the close relationship Lisa and Ken have in comparison to what she and her KING has. After all he is nowhere to be seen on this trip.


 
I think everybody relationship on these Housewives show is first grade friendship.  Nobody has a true relationship that I can see.  

I wouldn't have mind Ken standing up for Lisa, if he didn't have such a problem and made a stink about Michael standing up for Joyce at Sur.


----------



## Stilettolife

lucywife said:


> Beautiful photo, she looks fantastic, like real life Venus with two cutest cherubs. Seems like Yo's daughters have more sense than their mother, btw.
> 
> Lisa and Brandi's beef. Well, the best predictor of future behavior is past behavior.
> Funny how Lisa told Joyce "you know how it feels..." referring to Joyce being attacked by Brandi. Lisa was all laughs and giggles when Brandi screamed her drunken insults in Joyce's face, yelling and cursing at her husband Michael. Now Lisa knows how that feels.


 
You know how it is.  Some people can dish it but can't take it.  

The adult thing would have been for them to do this.  If ya did it, ok, admit and confess that and move on.

If ya didn't do it, say I didn't do it and move on.  

If a person has it in their mind that the person is already guilty, then the verdit is not going to change.  

Personally, I think Lisa is reacting because she never expected to be called out.  It's ok for her to do it to others, but not on her.


----------



## lucywife

Stilettolife said:


> You know how it is.  Some people can dish it but can't take it.
> 
> The adult thing would have been for them to do this.  If ya did it, ok, admit and confess that and move on.
> 
> If ya didn't do it, say I didn't do it and move on.
> 
> If a person has it in their mind that the person is already guilty, then the verdit is not going to change.
> 
> *Personally, I think Lisa is reacting because she never expected to be called out.  It's ok for her to do it to others, but not on her.*


 Obviously! She seems to remember all the wrongs others did to her and never let go, the lengths she went to "punish" Kyle  because Kyle didn't stand up for her at the reunion last year is something I will never understand and after all that Lisa has a nerve to say that Kyle will never have a friend more loyal than Lisa.  With friends like this, who needs enemies?


----------



## lallybelle

Lisa is REALLY going after the sympathy on twitter. She is good, I'll give her that. Brandi is a damn mess and everyone knows it but I just don't think she woke up one morning and decided she was going to fight with Lisa for the hell of it or even for the show. Especially considering the fact that Lisa befriending her was the best thing that could have happened to her in that regard. Anyway as predicted Lisa's stans are all going crazy hating on all of the other ladies. Oh and Carlton's blog is insane. She does chime in that she never saw the mags in Palm Springs but she blames KYLE for everything. That trick is a loon.


----------



## Michele26

I finally watched that last episode this morning. 

I loved when Yo said, Lisa was 55, and Ken corrected her right away. Yo started all that trouble in Puerto Rico. Loved the scenes with Joyce and her mother. I believe she talks to her mother three times a day and that she was her best friend. That's the same relationship I had with my mother. These women aren't friends they're co-workers...period. 

So now Kim's best friends with Brandi!


----------



## slang

lallybelle said:


> *Lisa is REALLY going after the sympathy on twitter. She is good, I'll give her that*. Brandi is a damn mess and everyone knows it but I just don't think she woke up one morning and decided she was going to fight with Lisa for the hell of it or even for the show. Especially considering the fact that Lisa befriending her was the best thing that could have happened to her in that regard. Anyway as predicted Lisa's stans are all going crazy hating on all of the other ladies. Oh and Carlton's blog is insane. She does chime in that she never saw the mags in Palm Springs but she blames KYLE for everything. That trick is a loon.



Yup! Lisa has a flair with being the victim on twitter and her "fans" lap it up. She is the only one I ever see re-tweeting or saying negative things about her co-workers on twitter. The rest really leave it alone and use twitter to promote themselves and their businesses, not Lisa.

After reading Carlton's blog - I am convinced she is OBSESSED with Kyle! 
Her blogs are always focused on Kyle, she barely even mentions the other ladies. So I was interested in her take on this last episode because surely she would have to discuss Brandi & Yo's for once but no - she makes everything abot Kyle. I don't thnk she even mentioned the other ladies.


----------



## Nahreen

Michele26 said:


> I finally watched that last episode this morning.
> 
> I loved when Yo said, Lisa was 55, and Ken corrected her right away. Yo started all that trouble in Puerto Rico. Loved the scenes with Joyce and her mother. I believe she talks to her mother three times a day and that she was her best friend. That's the same relationship I had with my mother. These women aren't friends they're co-workers...period.
> 
> So now Kim's best friends with Brandi!



It was Lisa who corrected Yo about the age. You is really a trouble maker, just like Brandi. Remember the party Yo had with the placement cards of which some had hearts on them, just for her special friends which included Lisa. Then Brandi and Yo makes a 180 on the friendship with Lisa, what is all that about? 

Can't stand Brandi, I hope Bravo removes her from this show. She brings nothing, does not even have a fabulous closet like Lisa and Yo.


----------



## Nahreen

Kim is a mess. Sober, I don't think so, or maby all her previous drinking has made her loose too many brain cells to make her mind function correctly. I hope Bravo removes her to but I bet they are keeping her since they know she'll have these stupid outbursts regularly.


----------



## kcf68

As much as I love Lisa, I think she got caught stirring the pot and now she the one in trouble!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Catching up since the marathon's running.  OMG, Kim, Kim, Kim.  I love her.  She's joyful and seems sincere! As a Spanish speaker I enjoyed her enthusiastic Spanish and sign language.   "Todos personas...Por de ajo... Por abajo...Por de, you know, de agua."  &#128034; She and Ramona from RHONY could  have a cracking good time together with the Spanish speaking turtles in Cabo. ¡Tiempo de tortuga!


----------



## Gimmethebag

Pazdzernika said:


> Catching up since the marathon's running.  OMG, Kim, Kim, Kim.  I love her.  She's joyful and seems sincere! As a Spanish speaker I enjoyed her enthusiastic Spanish and sign language.   "Todos personas...Por de ajo... Por abajo...Por de, you know, de agua."  &#128034; She and Ramona from RHONY could  have a cracking good time together with the Spanish speaking turtles in Cabo. ¡Tiempo de tortuga!


I wish Andy would show cross-over. At this point, we all know that the Housewives know each other outside of their franchises.


----------



## Pazdzernika

LOL there already is crossover.  Not so much with the wives but a lot of reality tv cross-contamination. What's crazy is I keep forgetting RKOBH (#richkids) and RHOBH are on different networks.  They basically have the same cast making cameos.  The Umanskys/Hiltons (RHOBH) and Lilly (Shahs) are friends with Dorothy Wang. And Josh Flagg (Million $ Listing?) was all up in Morgan Stewart's Instagram. Not sure if they used to date.  All these shows make it seem like BH is a very small place.  Or, all the attention-seekers like to glom together and get on each other's shows.


----------



## Sassys

Pazdzernika said:


> Catching up since the marathon's running.  OMG, Kim, Kim, Kim.  I love her.  She's joyful and seems sincere! As a Spanish speaker I enjoyed her enthusiastic Spanish and sign language.   "Todos personas...Por de ajo... Por abajo...Por de, you know, de agua."  &#128034; She and Ramona from RHONY could  have a cracking good time together with the Spanish speaking turtles in Cabo. ¡Tiempo de tortuga!



Ramona is a true born and raised New Yorker; we ca not tolerate ditzy people like Kim. Kelly and her satchels of gold is proof we can't deal with stupid.


----------



## nycmom

I don't think Ramona was born and raised in NYC?


----------



## Pazdzernika

LOL, not that Wikipedia is a reliable source but it says she was born in Rhinebeck.  So....NY state, at least. 

I've kind of spaced out on RHOBH this season.  But I really did like the scene where Yo was toasting GiGi.  She didn't say anything extraordinary but it did make me tear a bit.   I know it's probably best these women keep their kids off the show but those interactions with their families are my favourite parts.  I don't need ridiculous, obnoxious fake drama to keep watching. *cough Brandi cough*


----------



## Sassys

Elton John Oscar party


----------



## cjy

^ That dress fits her very well!


----------



## Cat Eyes

Yolanda looks amazing!


----------



## sgj99

cjy said:


> ^ That dress fits her very well!





Cat Eyes said:


> Yolanda looks amazing!



totally agree, she looks smashing!  and i'm so glad she got rid of those extensions, her hair bobbed to her chin looks beautiful.


----------



## GTOFan

Wow, Yolanda looks great!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Elton John Oscar party



Mmeh!


----------



## Sassys

I don't think Joyce her husband and Kim understand that Puerto Rico is not a country.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Damn!  Gigi has a killer apt!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Damn!  Gigi has a killer apt!



Hello. I know people who make damn good money and don't have places that nice.

Looks like she is in Chelsea, which is not cheap.


----------



## Sassys

Aww Portia.


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> Damn!  Gigi has a killer apt!



Uh yeah, must be nice!!! IMO, she now has nothing to work towards. It's already given to her. So she'll be working to what? But clothes/shoes/bags? Not saving towards anything. Must be nice to grow up that way


----------



## horse17

^ if her parents can afford to set her up in a nice apt, why not?....


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> Hello. I know people who make damn good money and don't have places that nice.
> 
> Looks like she is in Chelsea, which is not cheap.




Yep


----------



## Sassys

So is GiGi going to college, because I don't recall any schools in NYC that allows freshman's to live off campus. I think I know what building she is in which is near NYU, but I don't recall my cousin living off campus her freshman year.


----------



## Sassys

Doesn't Kim have another kid that is older than this one?


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> So is GiGi going to college, because I don't recall any schools in NYC that allows freshman's to live off campus. I think I know what building she is in which is near NYU, but I don't recall my cousin living off campus her freshman year.




Every college will let you do anything with a letter or call from a lawyer.  My school didn't allow freshmen to park a car on campus. A letter from our attorney and I had a large room, and a parking sticker, amongst other things.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> Uh yeah, must be nice!!! IMO, she now has nothing to work towards. It's already given to her. So she'll be working to what? But clothes/shoes/bags? Not saving towards anything. Must be nice to grow up that way





horse17 said:


> ^ if her parents can afford to set her up in a nice apt, why not?....



Yeah, I don't see a problem with it!  Live on, Gigi.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, I don't see a problem with it!  Live on, Gigi.



I agree....she seems  to be responsible and grounded...good for her...


----------



## pursegrl12

Yeah I guess it's fine. It's just such a departure from what I'm used to seeing. What's wrong with a dorm though? It seemed to me that she was "too good" for a dorm. JMO!!! Gigi seems like a responsible girl though I agree.


----------



## horse17

pursegrl12 said:


> Yeah I guess it's fine. It's just such a departure from what I'm used to seeing. What's wrong with a dorm though? It seemed to me that she was "too good" for a dorm. JMO!!! Gigi seems like a responsible girl though I agree.


I dont know why she didnt go in the dorm either?.....hopefully she can prove herself by being a good kid, good student and not a crazy party girl...


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> Yeah I guess it's fine. It's just such a departure from what I'm used to seeing. What's wrong with a dorm though? It seemed to me that she was "too good" for a dorm. JMO!!! Gigi seems like a responsible girl though I agree.



I get what you mean (it does seem a bit, I am to good for dorm life and following rules like everyone else). This is why I wondered if she was truly in school an allowed to do this. I looked it up, and supposedly she goes to The New School. That school is not a "traditional" university, so I am not shocked they allow freshman's to live off campus.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

horse17 said:


> ^ if her parents can afford to set her up in a nice apt, why not?....


For all the reason listed above, so she has something to work towards and look forward to, so she learns the value of money and work, so she doesn't turn into an entitled brat and and so on.


----------



## Ladybug09

pursegrl12 said:


> Uh yeah, must be nice!!! IMO, she now has nothing to work towards. It's already given to her. So she'll be working to what? But clothes/shoes/bags? Not saving towards anything. Must be nice to grow up that way



Part of the college experience is living on campus and in the dorms...i guess since Yolanda never experienced this, she doesn't see that value of it. I think students should live at least the freshman year on campus.  If it's all about Gigi's career, then she should have just had her go model full time. I get the feeling Gigi does a lot of compromising and allowing her Mom to live vicariously through her.

I thought Gigi was the middle child, but Yolanda said she was the first in the family to graduate from Hs?

Also, must be nice having "attorney's" who can give you special dispensation, but I'm sorry, I don't think that should be allowed either.


----------



## sgj99

and Yolanda is the one who said she didn't want her to live in a dorm, not Gigi.  Yo thinks that if she lived in a dorm and alluded to the regular type of things college kids do wouldn't be good for Gigi since she has to think of her career.   hhhmmm, seems like Yo doesn't want her to experience real college life.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I didn't live in the dorms, absolutely refused!  I needed my space and I wanted peace and quiet. My school did have a mandatory freshman rule, but that could be waived for a fee..


----------



## Cherrasaki

I didn't live in the dorms either. Didn't mind one bit.  I guess in retrospect I could of obtained a slightly different college experience had I in fact lived on campus freshman year but I really do not feel like I missed out. I liked living off campus and I still got to experience American college life. I don't see anything wrong with Gigi having her own place although I do kind of question Yolanda's motives for not wanting her to stay in the dorms. I have a feeling Gigi is more then content with the posh living arrangements and is probably happy to have her own place.  Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Nahreen

Lawyers and parents pulling strings. Seems so far from where I live here in Scandinavia.


----------



## zaara10

Not gonna lie, I cried a bit watching this episode. I have 2 daughters (6 & 3) & a 3 month old son & although it's years away, just thinking about them going off to college makes me want to bawl! 
How cute is Portia? I can tolerate Kyle better when she's around  and I'm surprised Kyle didn't know that when you get your kid's ears pierced, it should be both at the same time so they don't change their minds!


----------



## Bentley1

I didn't live in a dorm either. I did feel like I was missing out by not living on campus, but I often visited one of my close friends who lived in a dorm and I have to admit it wasn't for me. It's not for everyone.


----------



## Ladybug09

sgj99 said:


> and Yolanda is the one who said she didn't want her to live in a dorm, not Gigi.  Yo thinks that if she lived in a dorm and alluded to the regular type of things college kids do wouldn't be good for Gigi since she has to think of her career.   hhhmmm, seems like Yo doesn't want her to experience real college life.



Yup.


----------



## CaliQT

I lived in a dorm for a short while and also visited a friend often who did at the same school... and from what I saw, I would never in a million years want my daughter in that environment! It was nothing more than a place where kids made every bad decision you could imagine. Even my friends who were considered really smart were sleeping around and taking LSD... This wasn't even close to a party school! I was ashamed of their behavior even though I was the same age... I just felt so much more mature than any of them. 

I was mortified when my daughter wanted to move away for college... luckily, in the end, she's living at home and hanging out with "the nerdy kids" who don't even drink, writes for the school paper and is in the physics club - not missing out on anything by not living in a dorm.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kids get into a lot at home too, sometimes the parents dont know or have a clue!


----------



## bisousx

Bentley1 said:


> I didn't live in a dorm either. I did feel like I was missing out by not living on campus, but I often visited one of my close friends who lived in a dorm and I have to admit it wasn't for me. It's not for everyone.



Out of all the colleges I visited my friends at (while I lived at home during my Bachelor's), the # of dorms I saw that I would want to live in: 0.

I don't blame Gigi or Yolanda. You don't just go from a luxurious life to sharing bathrooms, cramming into rooms like sardines, being stuck with roommates you hate etc. That, and the college experience is overrated esp for someone who's already had a taste of a different world.


----------



## Pazdzernika

bisousx said:


> Out of all the colleges I visited my friends at (while I lived at home during my Bachelor's), the # of dorms I saw that I would want to live in: 0.
> 
> I don't blame Gigi or Yolanda. You don't just go from a luxurious life to sharing bathrooms, cramming into rooms like sardines, being stuck with roommates you hate etc. That, and the college experience is overrated esp for someone who's already had a taste of a different world.




Completely agree.  And I remember when the Olsen twins enrolled into NYU many moons ago they had a fantastic penthouse.  GiGi, like the Olsens (albeit on a different scale), has a non-trad schedule that probably works best living alone.  Doesn't she have to travel short-noticed for her modeling gigs?  Knowing that she has parents like Mohammad and a SF like David Foster (and all their resources) I honestly would be more surprised if she lived in a dorm.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Part of the college experience is living on campus and in the dorms...i guess since Yolanda never experienced this, she doesn't see that value of it. I think students should live at least the freshman year on campus.  If it's all about Gigi's career, then she should have just had her go model full time. I get the feeling Gigi does a lot of compromising and allowing her Mom to live vicariously through her.
> 
> I thought Gigi was the middle child, but Yolanda said she was the first in the family to graduate from Hs?
> 
> *Also, must be nice having "attorney's" who can give you special dispensation, but I'm sorry, I don't think that should be allowed either*.



Agree!!! My parents did pay extra for me to have a single room, but that is as far as it went.


----------



## pursegrl12

just one last comment but I loved how one of the many things Yo wanted to tell her daughter befor she left was to "save your hair and nail receipts" lol....i really thought she was going to give her a motherly life lesson or advice at that moment but no. fail......on the flip side, i loved seeing kim move her daughter into her dorm. seemed more "normal" to me.


----------



## paper_flowers

horse17 said:


> I agree....she seems  to be responsible and grounded...good for her...



i agree. and something tells me that if Gigi messed up in school Yolanda would not hesitate to yank her, bring her back to BH and have her either focus on modeling or stay home for college


----------



## sgj99

i also got the impression that Gigi's career in modeling seems to be much more important to Yolanda than her education.


----------



## Nishi621

DC-Cutie said:


> Damn!  Gigi has a killer apt!




I was thinking the same thing! A one bedroom apartment all to herself in Manhattan (and what looks like a large one also)?? Nice to have rich parents, eh?


----------



## Nishi621

I also don't see the big deal about living in a dorm. What is she missing? disgusting roommates? parties? Booze everywhere? Drugs everywhere? Having to deal with your roommates boyfriend/sex life? Please, she's not missing out on anything.


----------



## Sassys

I asked a friend this morning if she recognized GiGi's building on last night's episode (she mentioned she thought it was the same building I thought it was). If we are correct (and Bravo did not use a different exterior for Gigi's building). Her rent is almost $4K a month. My friend and her husband live 3 blocks from the building we think it is.


----------



## Deco

Am I heatless beyo*** for rolling my eyes in disgust at the older's daughter's melt-down at the ear piercing?  Portia was beyond adorable and I totally understood her fear.  But then big sis shows up and it's mayhem.  That made me cringe.


----------



## Sassys

Decophile said:


> Am I heatless beyo*** for rolling my eyes in disgust at the older's daughter's melt-down at the ear piercing?  Portia was beyond adorable and I totally understood her fear.  But then big sis shows up and it's mayhem.  That made me cringe.



LMAO!! I too was like WTF!


----------



## zaara10

Decophile said:


> Am I heatless beyo*** for rolling my eyes in disgust at the older's daughter's melt-down at the ear piercing?  Portia was beyond adorable and I totally understood her fear.  But then big sis shows up and it's mayhem.  That made me cringe.



Lol. Drama queen like her mama!


----------



## 26Alexandra

Lisa's lashextensions are so long this season! Doesn't look natural at all!


----------



## guccimamma

i loved living in a dorm, it was my first taste of freedom&#8230;and sharing space with other people (only child).


----------



## nastasja

Decophile said:


> Am I heatless beyo*** for rolling my eyes in disgust at the older's daughter's melt-down at the ear piercing?  Portia was beyond adorable and I totally understood her fear.  But then big sis shows up and it's mayhem.  That made me cringe.




Not heartless. It was embarrassing to watch.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Decophile said:


> Am I heatless beyo*** for rolling my eyes in disgust at the older's daughter's melt-down at the ear piercing?  Portia was beyond adorable and I totally understood her fear.  But then big sis shows up and it's mayhem.  That made me cringe.



I actually had to rewind,  thought I missed something that caused the meltdown. Portia was looking at her like 'seriously?"



26Alexandra said:


> Lisa's lashextensions are so long this season! Doesn't look natural at all!



Not one bit!  They are heavy and all the lashes are in the center.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *I actually had to rewind,  thought I missed something that caused the meltdown*. Portia was looking at her like 'seriously?"
> 
> 
> 
> Not one bit!  They are heavy and all the lashes are in the center.



Me too!!!

After the lady did Portia's first ear, she should have did the second one right away (don't give her a chance to think about what just happened). The fact that Kyle and her other big baby, reacted to how well she took the first ear, made her freak out.


----------



## LADC_chick

I didn't live in the dorms since I transferred just before the start of sophomore year and shared an apartment with two other girls, but I don't get Yolanda's take. Sure, some crazy stuff can happen in dorms (from what I've been told), but having an apartment means that there isn't RA oversight, either, and Gigi's apartment can easily be the place to party without having to worry about anyone going to the RA to complain.


----------



## pursegrl12

LADC_chick said:


> I didn't live in the dorms since I transferred just before the start of sophomore year and shared an apartment with two other girls, but I don't get Yolanda's take. Sure, some crazy stuff can happen in dorms (from what I've been told), but having an apartment means that there isn't RA oversight, either, and Gigi's apartment can easily be the place to party without having to worry about anyone going to the RA to complain.



Exactly, her apartment is an easier way to drink/do drugs/party because there is no one to oversee what's going on.....


----------



## GoGlam

pursegrl12 said:


> Exactly, her apartment is an easier way to drink/do drugs/party because there is no one to oversee what's going on.....




RAs barely catch any of that.  In fact, many of them are participating in the drug use itself.

There is so much debauchery that goes on in dorms.  Not to mention diseases and viruses spread very easily.  As far as I can see it, there is little benefit to living in NYC dorms.  I can understand if it's a small college town we're talking about.. But NYC is a whole other animal.


----------



## nycmom

A 19 year old living alone for the first time in NYC is just as likely to get into trouble in an apartment by herself. I know Yolanda did it at a young age so it's all she knows but I would be worried about the anonymity of the situation, there wouldn't be anyone around to help if she got into trouble of any kind and her family is across the country. In addition, Gigi does seem responsible and level headed and I loved her speech about her parents at her graduation party but living in a dorm can definitely be an important and vauable part of the college experience. It's an opportunity to learn about compromising and sharing, getting along with other people, and especially in Gigis case being exposed to different backgrounds and perspectives.


----------



## xikry5talix

I had my own apartment for college and I could have thrown parties but honestly...I didn't wanna deal with cleaning up afterwards, lol. That doesn't mean I never partied but just because one has their freedom and space at a young age doesn't mean they are going to go wild and throw ragers every weekend.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Pazdzernika said:


> Catching up since the marathon's running.  OMG, Kim, Kim, Kim.  I love her.  She's joyful and seems sincere! As a Spanish speaker I enjoyed her enthusiastic Spanish and sign language.   "Todos personas...Por de ajo... Por abajo...Por de, you know, de agua."  &#128034; She and Ramona from RHONY could  have a cracking good time together with the Spanish speaking turtles in Cabo. ¡Tiempo de tortuga!



Caught Kim on Little House on the Prairie this am. She was a cute kid. I wonder if she auditioned for any of the lead roles for the show.



Sassys said:


> Elton John Oscar party



She looks good but I still hate her hair. It looks good at the top but the bottom looks awful. She also looks awful in the clothes she wore on the showthe coral top and coral pants or whatever color they were. For someone with her $$, she could dress better. But with that said, this dress is stunning on her. 



pursegrl12 said:


> just one last comment but I loved how one of the many things Yo wanted to tell her daughter befor she left was to "save your hair and nail receipts" lol....i really thought she was going to give her a motherly life lesson or advice at that moment but no. fail......on the flip side, i loved seeing kim move her daughter into her dorm. seemed more "normal" to me.



Save your receipts? I wonder what for? Tax write-off? I guess so since modeling is her job she can do it.


----------



## Pazdzernika

GoGlam said:


> .  Not to mention diseases and viruses spread very easily.




Yup!  I knew a guy who somehow spread mono to his entire floor.  Hmmm.....

Anyways, I lived off campus and loved it.  Not to party in private or anything but I'm just the type of person used to having and really liking her own space.  Introvertism?  I liked the freedom of coming and going as I pleased and not having to worry about bothering another person and vice-versa.  I think Gigi is better off in a place of her own, especially since she works.  Another plus is that she has her own proper closet, study space, bathroom and KITCHEN! Definitely don't usually get a kitchen in a dorm. From the sound of it Gigi was supposed to have a roommate but I can't remember the reason for why she backed out.


----------



## Stilettolife

lucywife said:


> Obviously! She seems to remember all the wrongs others did to her and never let go, the lengths she went to "punish" Kyle because Kyle didn't stand up for her at the reunion last year is something I will never understand and after all that Lisa has a nerve to say that Kyle will never have a friend more loyal than Lisa.  With friends like this, who needs enemies?


 
Yep, I didn't even understand why Lisa needed defending, if she could defend herself.  If I were Kyle, I would just cut the cord and keep going.


----------



## Pazdzernika

On another note I'm surprised at all the dorm talk.  What about that car that Brandi got her parents? Very sweet, and I'm not hating on Hondas...but if that's what she's gifting her parents then she should not be on the BH cast.  "Show me the money!"


----------



## Stilettolife

Pazdzernika said:


> Yup! *I knew a guy who somehow spread mono to his entire floor. Hmmm.....*
> 
> Anyways, I lived off campus and loved it. Not to party in private or anything but I'm just the type of person used to having and really liking her own space. Introvertism? I liked the freedom of coming and going as I pleased and not having to worry about bothering another person and vice-versa. I think Gigi is better off in a place of her own, especially since she works. Another plus is that she has her own proper closet, study space, bathroom and KITCHEN! Definitely don't usually get a kitchen in a dorm. From the sound of it Gigi was supposed to have a roommate but I can't remember the reason for why she backed out.


 
This is how I got mono too.  I remember my mom had to pick me up the next day and I spent the rest of the summer in bed.  Ironically, I have the esptein barr virus, so I'm still having mono-type flare ups every blue moon.


----------



## Sassys

Pazdzernika said:


> On another note I'm surprised at all the dorm talk.  What about that car that Brandi got her parents? Very sweet, and I'm not hating on Hondas...but if that's what she's gifting her parents then she should not be on the BH cast.  "Show me the money!"



There is no rule on your finances to be on the show. Every franchise has a broke person or non married person. Has been that way since the franchise began.


----------



## Ladybug09

pursegrl12 said:


> just one last comment but I loved how one of the many things Yo wanted to tell her daughter befor she left was to "save your hair and nail receipts" lol....i really thought she was going to give her a motherly life lesson or advice at that moment but no. fail......on the flip side, i loved seeing kim move her daughter into her dorm. seemed more "normal" to me.



Why would she save those? Tax write off?

Yeah, you can tell kim will really miss her daughter too!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> *Why would she save those? Tax write off?
> *
> Yeah, you can tell kim will really miss her daughter too!



Yes.


----------



## Ladybug09

Nishi621 said:


> I also don't see the big deal about living in a dorm. What is she missing? disgusting roommates? parties? Booze everywhere? Drugs everywhere? Having to deal with your roommates boyfriend/sex life? Please, she's not missing out on anything.



She's in model industry, so she's seeing it ALL there, not like shes working with the monks at a monastery.&#128562;


----------



## Ladybug09

Decophile said:


> Am I heatless beyo*** for rolling my eyes in disgust at the older's daughter's melt-down at the ear piercing?  Portia was beyond adorable and I totally understood her fear.  But then big sis shows up and it's mayhem.  That made me cringe.



Lol!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Decophile said:


> Am I heatless beyo*** for rolling my eyes in disgust at the older's daughter's melt-down at the ear piercing?  Portia was beyond adorable and I totally understood her fear.  But then big sis shows up and it's mayhem.  That made me cringe.




For a second I thought big sis was just acting.  I thought she was pretending to be scared and then magically become "brave" to set an example for Portia.  I was wrong!  That was awkward.


----------



## Ladybug09

Pazdzernika said:


> On another note I'm surprised at all the dorm talk.  What about that car that Brandi got her parents? Very sweet, and I'm not hating on Hondas...but if that's what she's gifting her parents then she should not be on the BH cast.  "Show me the money!"



She talked about her dad's inability to accept gifts...he may not have been willing to accept anything more expensive than that. 

I think it's the thought that counts.


----------



## slang

Pazdzernika said:


> On another note I'm surprised at all the dorm talk.  What about that car that Brandi got her parents? Very sweet, and I'm not hating on Hondas...but if that's what she's gifting her parents then she should not be on the BH cast.  "Show me the money!"



Maybe her parents wouldn't feel comfortable with a higher end car. Gifts should make the recepient feel comfortable. There are a lot of things my parents wouldn't accept from their kids as gifts


----------



## sgj99

kim's happiness and well-being seem to be too centered on her children.  at this point in their lives they are growing up and spreading their wings.  sometimes she seems that her life solely revolves around being their mom.  at a certain point this isn't healthy, part of being a parent is stepping back.  she seems to have nothing but them.  being a mom is the most important job in the world but there comes a time when you have to let them go.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I thought it was very sweet of Brandi getting her parents a car. Her mom looked so thrilled and even her dad too. I don' t understand why she did it at Yolanda's house but I guess she was able to really surprise them that way?


----------



## swags

I didn't care about either of the going away daughters. I don't think the high end apartment is appropriate for 18 but in their world it probably is. Yolanda probably doesn't want Gigi to gain the freshman 15 or smoke any weed so throwing her in a nice apartment is probably incentive to stay thin and model.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> I didn't care about either of the going away daughters. I don't think the high end apartment is appropriate for 18 but in their world it probably is. *Yolanda probably doesn't want Gigi to gain the freshman 15 or smoke any weed so throwing her in a nice apartment is probably incentive to stay thin and model*.


----------



## purrfectcat

Cherrasaki said:


> I thought it was very sweet of Brandi getting her parents a car. Her mom looked so thrilled and even her dad too.  I don' t understand why she did it at Yolanda's house but I guess she was able to really surprise them that way?




Brandi said she thought there wasn't a way for her dad to decline the gift if she did it at Yolanda's house. Not sure if she was joking?


----------



## Allisonfaye

sgj99 said:


> kim's happiness and well-being seem to be too centered on her children.  at this point in their lives they are growing up and spreading their wings.  sometimes she seems that her life solely revolves around being their mom.  at a certain point this isn't healthy, part of being a parent is stepping back.  she seems to have nothing but them.  being a mom is the most important job in the world but there comes a time when you have to let them go.



I do agree that Kim's life revolves around her kids but I think she has a healthy attitude about wanting them to go out on their own.


----------



## Nishi621

Ladybug09 said:


> She's in model industry, so she's seeing it ALL there, not like shes working with the monks at a monastery.&#55357;&#56882;




Different than living with it!!! 

And, again, why be in a cramped little dorm room when you can afford a nice apartment? Even Kim and her ex were shocked at the room that Kimberly would have to live in.


----------



## Nishi621

Pazdzernika said:


> On another note I'm surprised at all the dorm talk.  What about that car that Brandi got her parents? Very sweet, and I'm not hating on Hondas...but if that's what she's gifting her parents then she should not be on the BH cast.  "Show me the money!"



Yes, while I thought it sweet that she got her mom a car (did she really buy it? pay all taxes on it? What about all the other fees?). I found it odd it was a Honda (or was it a Hundai, couldn't tell). I was thinking the same thing, not the kind of car I would expect someone on a show like this to gift. 

But, that is probably all Brandi could afford and even if she could afford more, mom and dad according to her, live very simple lives, they might not have been happy with something fancier


----------



## Nishi621

Pazdzernika said:


> For a second I thought big sis was just acting.  I thought she was pretending to be scared and then magically become "brave" to set an example for Portia.  I was wrong!  That was awkward.




That's what I thought at first too, was shocked to see a girl her age freak out about an ear piercing


----------



## LADC_chick

On a shallow note, Kimberly's father, John, is a good looking man!


----------



## chowlover2

LADC_chick said:


> On a shallow note, Kimberly's father, John, is a good looking man!


He is!


----------



## Nishi621

LADC_chick said:


> On a shallow note, Kimberly's father, John, is a good looking man!



Oh yes!!!! And, Kimberly is a good mix of the two of them, while leaning a bit more towards him.

I take it Kim was never married to this man? but, it is nice to see a good parenting relationship between them. They seem to get along well and they both have been part of their daughter's life and they both brought her to school. Very nice to see..

And, I understand Mohammed not going to take GiGi because of business, but, Yolanda also said something about it not being his job??? I don't get that


----------



## Pazdzernika

ladc_chick said:


> on a shallow note, kimberly's father, john, is a good looking man!



omg, yes.


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> Different than living with it!!!
> 
> And, again, why be in a cramped little dorm room when you can afford a nice apartment? Even Kim and her ex *were shocked at the room that Kimberly would have to live in.*



Depends on the school. I had a good size room freshman year and then moved to a suite after freshman year (3 bedrooms and we shared a living room and kitchen). My brother's room when he went to college was smaller. I personally have never seen bunk-beds in a college dorm.


----------



## GoGlam

Pazdzernika said:


> Yup!  I knew a guy who somehow spread mono to his entire floor.  Hmmm.....
> 
> Anyways, I lived off campus and loved it.  Not to party in private or anything but I'm just the type of person used to having and really liking her own space.  Introvertism?  I liked the freedom of coming and going as I pleased and not having to worry about bothering another person and vice-versa.  I think Gigi is better off in a place of her own, especially since she works.  Another plus is that she has her own proper closet, study space, bathroom and KITCHEN! Definitely don't usually get a kitchen in a dorm. From the sound of it Gigi was supposed to have a roommate but I can't remember the reason for why she backed out.




Mono is the least! There was a school I know of where Meningitis was spread to a few people in the dorms!!!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Sorry if it's been answered already but what school is Kim's daughter attending? I think I was out of the room when (or if) it was mentioned on the show. I tried to google it but found articles that only mentioned she would be "a train ride away" so probably still in SoCal right?


----------



## sgj99

LADC_chick said:


> On a shallow note, Kimberly's father, John, is a good looking man!


 
yes, yes he is!



Pazdzernika said:


> Sorry if it's been answered already but what school is Kim's daughter attending? I think I was out of the room when (or if) it was mentioned on the show. I tried to google it but found articles that only mentioned she would be "a train ride away" so probably still in SoCal right?


 
UC-San Diego


----------



## Nishi621

I know nothing about Cali schools? Is that a good school? Is it a state school? As in nYC, we have CUNY and SUNY schools and then there are private colleges.


----------



## Pazdzernika

UCSD? Good on her!  It's in the top tier of the the UC system.  (I graduated from the best one of course, UC Berkeley. GO BEARS!) 

Are we sure it's UCSD?  Not USD? In which case, is not as competitive?


----------



## slang

Nishi621 said:


> Oh yes!!!! And, Kimberly is a good mix of the two of them, while leaning a bit more towards him.
> 
> I take it Kim was never married to this man? but, it is nice to see a good parenting relationship between them. They seem to get along well and they both have been part of their daughter's life and they both brought her to school. Very nice to see..
> 
> And, I understand Mohammed not going to take GiGi because of business, but, Yolanda also said something about it not being his job??? I don't get that



Kim & John never married. She had a great alimony settlement from husband #2, wouldn't want to risk losing that!


----------



## horse17

Pazdzernika said:


> omg, yes.


cant believe no one else mentioned that!


----------



## xikry5talix

Pazdzernika said:


> UCSD? Good on her!  It's in the top tier of the the UC system.  (I graduated from the best one of course, UC Berkeley. GO BEARS!)
> 
> Are we sure it's UCSD?  Not USD? In which case, is not as competitive?


 
For sure she moved to SD. I never heard on the show if she is attending UCSD though? It could be SD state?

If she is going to UCSD, I'm sure she will enjoy it. It's right next to the beach! I have some friends that had beautiful views from their dorm room. It's not really known to be a "party school" either.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Re: Whatshername's dad
OMG, I know!  How did he not get mentioned sooner?!

How do people feel about Taylor making a cameo? I thought it was sad - sad that she desperately wants to get back on TV.  Cute how her daughter Kennedy (or Kinn-i-dee, as she says) and Portia are chummy with each other, though.


----------



## lucywife

Pazdzernika said:


> Re: Whatshername's dad
> OMG, I know!  How did he not get mentioned sooner?!
> 
> How do people feel about Taylor making a cameo? I thought it was sad - sad that she desperately wants to get back on TV.  Cute how her daughter Kennedy (or Kinn-i-dee, as she says) and Portia are chummy with each other, though.



It was actually nice to see Taylor behaving and looking like a normal person. And Kyle is keeping in touch with her, I like Kyle, she said once that she has friends of all walks of life and looks like it is true.


----------



## lucywife

If GG continues modeling, she could buy this or any apartment she wants before she gets her college degree and finds a 9 to 5 real job (doubt that), maybe the apartment is already hers, what do we know. Yolanda is probably popping in every other weekend or so anyway.


----------



## nycmom

Nishi621 said:


> And, again, why be in a cramped little dorm room when you can afford a nice apartment? Even Kim and her ex were shocked at the room that Kimberly would have to live in.



It's obviously a personal family decision but I have and will continue to make choices for my kids based on reasons other than what we can afford. It wasnt until I got to college myself that I realized how sheltered and naive I had been in many ways, growing up the way I did, living in NYC and going to certain schools etc. I decided I wanted to expose my kids to a lot of different experiences throughout their childhood and there are times they may not be as "comfortable" but I think that's okay and fosters both resilience and gratitude. 



LADC_chick said:


> On a shallow note, Kimberly's father, John, is a good looking man!



Yes so hot...and young looking too!!!!



Sassys said:


> I personally have never seen bunk-beds in a college dorm.



I don't think we had them either, but my son was in a summer program at a private college in PA last year and his dorm room (which was the same as the college students stayed in during the year) had bunk beds. I was surprised then too!


----------



## Ladybug09

Cherrasaki said:


> I thought it was very sweet of Brandi getting her parents a car. Her mom looked so thrilled and even her dad too. I don' t understand why she did it at Yolanda's house but I guess she was able to really surprise them that way?



She said that in the past he has not accepted gifts and by giving it at Yolanda's it would be harder for him to reject the gift..sine Yolonda has been such a peace negotiator between them.


----------



## Ladybug09

Nishi621 said:


> Different than living with it!!!
> 
> And, again, why be in a cramped little dorm room when you can afford a nice apartment? Even Kim and her ex were shocked at the room that Kimberly would have to live in.



She's living in it...she's pictured in many celebrity threads at parties, clubs, etc.


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> On a shallow note, Kimberly's father, John, is a good looking man!



Yup, I noticed a few pages back. He's very attractive!


----------



## Ladybug09

Nishi621 said:


> Oh yes!!!! And, Kimberly is a good mix of the two of them, while leaning a bit more towards him.
> 
> I take it Kim was never married to this man? but, it is nice to see a good parenting relationship between them. They seem to get along well and they both have been part of their daughter's life and they both brought her to school. Very nice to see..
> 
> And, I understand Mohammed not going to take GiGi because of business, but, Yolanda also said something about it not being his job??? I don't get that



He strikes me as the type to make babies to prove his virility, but not raise them.


----------



## Pazdzernika

I thought about it again and I guess the other thing that bothered me about Brandi getting her parents a car is that she had it on the show rather than do it in private.  It's funny because we chide some reality stars for keeping the good stuff off camera.
I think it is nice of her to say thank you to her parents but something about how she presented it just bugged me.

I remember in some interview she said after her divorce she didn't have good enough credit to get her own car so her dad co-signed either buying or leasing her RANGE ROVER.  If you're broke and a financial risk you usually don't get an expensive car.  I guess that, clearly,  her financial situation has changed.  That "NYT best seller" sure did her all right.


----------



## Ladybug09

Pazdzernika said:


> UCSD? Good on her!  It's in the top tier of the the UC system.  (I graduated from the best one of course, UC Berkeley. GO BEARS!)
> 
> Are we sure it's UCSD?  Not USD? In which case, is not as competitive?



They clearly stated on the episode what school it was. And whether it is top tier or not, so what, she's doing what many dont achieve, going off to college, and taking flight/leaving home, which many Fail to do. Good for her regardless.



lucywife said:


> If GG continues modeling, she could buy this or any apartment she wants before she gets her college degree and finds a 9 to 5 real job (doubt that), maybe the apartment is already hers, what do we know. Yolanda is probably popping in every other weekend or so anyway.



I highly see her as a trophy wife before working a 9 to 5...



nycmom said:


> It's obviously a personal family decision but I have and will continue to make choices for my kids based on reasons other than what we can afford. It wasnt until I got to college myself that I realized how sheltered and naive I had been in many ways, growing up the way I did, living in NYC and going to certain schools etc. I decided I wanted to expose my kids to a lot of different experiences throughout their childhood and there are times they may not be as "comfortable" but I think that's okay and fosters both resilience and gratitude.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes so hot...and young looking too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we had them either, but my son was in a summer program at a private college in PA last year and his dorm room (which was the same as the college students stayed in during the year) had bunk beds. I was surprised then too!


Great 1st paragraph!

I would HATE bunk beds!



Pazdzernika said:


> I thought about it again and I guess the other thing that bothered me about Brandi getting her parents a car is that she had it on the show rather than do it in private.  It's funny because we chide some reality stars for keeping the good stuff off camera.
> I think it is nice of her to say thank you to her parents but something about how she presented it just bugged me.
> 
> I remember in some interview she said after her divorce she didn't have good enough credit to get her own car so her dad co-signed either buying or leasing her RANGE ROVER.  If you're broke and a financial risk you usually don't get an expensive car.  I guess that, clearly,  her financial situation has changed.  That "NYT best seller" sure did her all right.



My understanding is that it was for her father's birthday...


----------



## BagLovingMom

Ladybug09 said:


> They clearly stated on the episode what school it was. And whether it is top tier or not, so what, she's doing what many dont achieve, going off to college, and taking flight/leaving home, which many Fail to do. Good for her regardless.



I agree with ya Ladybug!
The episode was pretty boring to me, although Kim was cute with all that stuff she bought.  It was touching too when she commented about almost not being there.  BH used to be my fave of the franchise but now it hardly keeps my attention, I hope they revamp it via the cast ,members.  Agree about Kimberly's dad, wow he looked super young and handsome!


----------



## needloub

If Yolanda and Mohammed want their daughter in an apartment off campus, that's their choice.  Besides, it was a beautifully decorated place...love all the white!  I think what puzzled me was that it seemed like she moved to NYC for work more so than college/education...

I had my own private room throughout my four years of college.  It was a small, all-girls school and most had their own room.  My parents wanted me to live on campus, but I wasn't allowed to have my car for my freshman year.  Ironically, freshman year was one of the best years of my life in college!


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> If Yolanda and Mohammed want their daughter in an apartment off campus, that's their choice.



Period.  The end!


----------



## Nishi621

Well, to each their own but if I had the money to pay for an apartment for my kid instead of having them live in a dorm, I would. Luckily, I am poor and I don't have to worry about such things. LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

Nishi621 said:


> Well, to each their own but if I had the money to pay for an apartment for my kid instead of having them live in a dorm, I would. Luckily, I am poor and I don't have to worry about such things. LOL



Lol!


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Period.  The end!


----------



## bisousx

nishi621 said:


> well, to each their own but if i had the money to pay for an apartment for my kid instead of having them live in a dorm, i would. Luckily, i am poor and i don't have to worry about such things. Lol



:d


----------



## Cherrasaki

Ladybug09 said:


> She said that in the past he has not accepted gifts and by giving it at Yolanda's it would be harder for him to reject the gift..sine Yolonda has been such a peace negotiator between them.



 She probably could of gotten away with doing it at her own house, I'm sure the parents would of accepted it either way. Her mom seemed so happy and excited. But it's the thought that counts in the end.


----------



## lulilu

It seemed to be that Yo wanted GG to work for a year and she wanted to go to college, so to compromise she chose the New School, where she could model and go to school.

It seemed clear that Yolanda wants GG to be a model, and make money now.  There is something to be said for that while she is super young and hot in the modeling business.

I put my son in a one bedroom apartment at school (albeit not as posh as GG's).  It suited him best and all around him were kids in other apartments so he had a pretty normal college experience.


----------



## zaara10

Was there some sort of deal w/ Honda? I thought I noticed them zoom in on the "H."


----------



## andicandi3x12

Well on Gigi's instagram it sure does look like shes modeling a whole lot.


----------



## Gimmethebag

andicandi3x12 said:


> Well on Gigi's instagram it sure does look like shes modeling a whole lot.


I don't doubt for a second that Gigi is hard working. Her sister even made reference to it on the show when all three ladies were in Yolanda's dreamy closet. Bella's checking account was teeny compared to Gigi's. For all we know, Gigi could be using her high school savings to contribute towards her NYC apartment.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Pazdzernika

^That guy Gigi's dating is some sort of famous singer or something, right? Lord, I'm old - I don't know who these teenybopper singers are anymore.  I lost track after NKOTB...


----------



## 26Alexandra

Sassys said:


> .



They look so cute together!


----------



## Cat Eyes

Gigi is so gorgeous!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Nishi621 said:


> Yes, while I thought it sweet that she got her mom a car (did she really buy it? pay all taxes on it? What about all the other fees?). I found it odd it was a Honda (or was it a Hundai, couldn't tell). I was thinking the same thing, not the kind of car I would expect someone on a show like this to gift.
> 
> But, that is probably all Brandi could afford and even if she could afford more, mom and dad according to her, live very simple lives, they might not have been happy with something fancier



I want to say this about the car. If, in fact, Brandi did buy the car, it is nice of her. But she better save her money because once she is off RHWBH, that's the end of her career. Bestseller or not, she doesn't have much to offer on an ongoing basis. 



LADC_chick said:


> On a shallow note, Kimberly's father, John, is a good looking man!





chowlover2 said:


> He is!



Agree on the hot dad!



Nishi621 said:


> Oh yes!!!! And, Kimberly is a good mix of the two of them, while leaning a bit more towards him.
> 
> I take it Kim was never married to this man? but, it is nice to see a good parenting relationship between them. They seem to get along well and they both have been part of their daughter's life and they both brought her to school. Very nice to see..
> 
> And, I understand Mohammed not going to take GiGi because of business, but, Yolanda also said something about it not being his job??? I don't get that



As loopy as Kim is, I do think she handled being a parent with an x very well, looking out for the kid instead of her own best interests. Gotta give her credit for that.



nycmom said:


> It's obviously a personal family decision but I have and will continue to make choices for my kids based on reasons other than what we can afford. It wasnt until I got to college myself that I realized how sheltered and naive I had been in many ways, growing up the way I did, living in NYC and going to certain schools etc. I decided I wanted to expose my kids to a lot of different experiences throughout their childhood and there are times they may not be as "comfortable" but I think that's okay and fosters both resilience and gratitude.



Agree totally! Nothing worse than a spoiled, entitled kid.


----------



## Stilettolife

sgj99 said:


> kim's happiness and well-being seem to be too centered on her children. at this point in their lives they are growing up and spreading their wings. sometimes she seems that her life solely revolves around being their mom. at a certain point this isn't healthy, part of being a parent is stepping back. she seems to have nothing but them. being a mom is the most important job in the world but there comes a time when you have to let them go.


 
Long as she's not controlling and overbearing.  But she seems to be reacting like most parents.


----------



## Deco

LADC_chick said:


> On a shallow note, Kimberly's father, John, is a good looking man!


 ITA.  Hot!  He also looked quite a bit younger than Kim.  I would not have placed them in the same dating age range.


----------



## sgj99

Stilettolife said:


> Long as she's not controlling and overbearing. But she seems to be reacting like most parents.


 
i see her much more needy and dependent on her children for her happiness than most parents.  Healthy parents feel every ache, pain, and joy that their children do but they also have their own interests, especially as the children grow up.  Kim's whole identity seems to be wrapped up in her kids - i find this unhealthy at this stage of the kid's lives.  her fragile sense of self is concerning for me, especially at this stage in her sobriety.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> i see her much more needy and dependent on her children for her happiness than most parents.  Healthy parents feel every ache, pain, and joy that their children do but they also have their own interests, especially as the children grow up.  Kim's whole identity seems to be wrapped up in her kids - i find this unhealthy at this stage of the kid's lives.  her fragile sense of self is concerning for me, especially at this stage in her sobriety.



Agree!


----------



## Deco

sgj99 said:


> i see her much more needy and dependent on her children for her happiness than most parents.  Healthy parents feel every ache, pain, and joy that their children do but they also have their own interests, especially as the children grow up.  Kim's whole identity seems to be wrapped up in her kids - i find this unhealthy at this stage of the kid's lives.  her fragile sense of self is concerning for me, especially at this stage in her sobriety.


 I agree.  I'm all down with mother/daughter love and connection, but her's looks like dependence.  I'm not even her daughter, but a huge weight lands on my shoulders just watching Kim wither and deflate at the thought of not being attached at the hips to her daughter.  I'd hate to have that kind of exaggerated responsiblity over someone's wellbeing.  I didn't get the same heavy weight of doom from Yo sending GG off.  Kim's attachment to her kids makes me feel like I'm getting dragged down by an anchor to the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Decophile said:


> I agree.  I'm all down with mother/daughter love and connection, but her's looks like dependence.  I'm not even her daughter, but a huge weight lands on my shoulders just watching Kim wither and deflate at the thought of not being attached at the hips to her daughter.  I'd hate to have that kind of exaggerated responsiblity over someone's wellbeing.  I didn't get the same heavy weight of doom from Yo sending GG off.  Kim's attachment to her kids makes me feel like I'm getting dragged down by an anchor to the bottom of the ocean.



I don't know. I think Yo is every bit as attached to Gigi as Kim is to her daughter. Kim is just loopy and expresses her emotions differently than Yo. Plus, Kim doesn't have a king.


----------



## Stilettolife

sgj99 said:


> i see her much more needy and dependent on her children for her happiness than most parents. Healthy parents feel every ache, pain, and joy that their children do but they also have their own interests, especially as the children grow up. Kim's whole identity seems to be wrapped up in her kids - i find this unhealthy at this stage of the kid's lives. her fragile sense of self is concerning for me, especially at this stage in her sobriety.


 
Ok I see your point.  

Maybe this will be the time for her to find herself again.  Sometimes a push is all that is needed.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Allisonfaye said:


> Plus, Kim doesn't have a king.




Indeed!  I'm really pulling for her to find strength, happiness and love.  As loopy as she is, she seems harmless and well-meaning.


----------



## starrynite_87

sgj99 said:


> kim's happiness and well-being seem to be too centered on her children.  at this point in their lives they are growing up and spreading their wings.  sometimes she seems that her life solely revolves around being their mom.  at a certain point this isn't healthy, part of being a parent is stepping back.  she seems to have nothing but them.  being a mom is the most important job in the world but there comes a time when you have to let them go.




I believe last season in a conversation with Brandi she had mentioned that when her kids started to get older and they didn't need her as much she turn to drinking and that's when her addiction started


----------



## sgj99

Pazdzernika said:


> Indeed!* I'm really pulling for her to find strength, happiness and love.* As loopy as she is, she seems harmless and well-meaning.


 
i am too.  i would like nothing better than to see her have a healthy relationship with a man.


----------



## LADC_chick

Lisa's "Lisa as the Victim" game (aka The Lying Game) is catching up to her




PHOTO: Kyle Richards Posts Proof That Lisa Vanderpump Is A Liar!
March 5, 2014 | By AllAboutTRH | 142 Replies


On Monday&#8217;s episode of the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, we watched as Lisa Vanderpump and her husband Ken Todd left Puerto Rico to avoid being attacked from the ladies. Lisa took to her blog earlier this week to reveal that even after she left, none of the ladies reached out to her! Lisa made sure to let viewers know what happened behind the scenes pointing out how she did not hear from any of them after she felt attacked. Lisa explained,

&#8220;A week passed. Yolanda tweeted a photo of Kyle and Kim tagged &#8220;girl power&#8221; so I knew they were united by their common enemy and that it was a subliminal message to me. Carlton came over and I tried to explain to her how I felt, but I still felt too emotional. You have seen me for a 120 episodes and rarely, if ever, have seen me cry. I don&#8217;t like to show that and I hate to watch it now. But I was deeply hurt and had not heard from any of them, which was fascinating by virtue of the fact that this was just an accusation, hurled by someone who had a penchant for vindictive, defamatory statements.&#8221;

Ouch! And if that were true that would be really messed up except Kyle Richards called Lisa on her BS! Ever since Lisa has been feeling attacked, she&#8217;s done a great job of playing the victim even letting her fans know she can&#8217;t bare to watch the show anymore. This time, Lisa&#8217;s acting like no one reached out to her, but even after the rumors Brandi spread about what Lisa did regarding Kyle&#8217;s marriage, Kyle STILL reached out to Lisa despite what she was told and not only did Kyle reach out but she reached out THREE TIMES! Kyle posted a screenshot of herself reaching out to Lisa via twitter below

So now what was Lisa&#8217;s excuse? She told a viewer her phone was off! Check out Lisa&#8217;s excuse and response after being called out: 

Those text show that Kyle reached out on two different days and Kyle points out she did call Lisa so Lisa&#8217;s excuses are pretty invalid. Kyle also responded to a viewer on twitter when being called out for &#8220;posting&#8221; private text messages. 

What other choice does Kyle have when Lisa is lying about her? I would be livid if someone lied about me not reaching out when I did SEVERAL times and got no response back and Kyle didn&#8217;t even have to do that. In fact, if anything it should have been Brandi who continued to reach out to Lisa. I&#8217;m glad Lisa was called out for lying. To me, it looks like Lisa is taking advantage of being a victim. Are you surprised Lisa lied?


----------



## guccimamma

Nishi621 said:


> I know nothing about Cali schools? Is that a good school? Is it a state school? As in nYC, we have CUNY and SUNY schools and then there are private colleges.



excellent school, 4.0 and over to get in as a freshman. definitely not a party school, despite amazing locationvery serious vibe overall.


----------



## pursegrl12

LADC_chick said:


> Lisa's "Lisa as the Victim" game (aka The Lying Game) is catching up to her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: Kyle Richards Posts Proof That Lisa Vanderpump Is A Liar!
> March 5, 2014 | By AllAboutTRH | 142 Replies
> 
> 
> On Mondays episode of the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, we watched as Lisa Vanderpump and her husband Ken Todd left Puerto Rico to avoid being attacked from the ladies. Lisa took to her blog earlier this week to reveal that even after she left, none of the ladies reached out to her! Lisa made sure to let viewers know what happened behind the scenes pointing out how she did not hear from any of them after she felt attacked. Lisa explained,
> 
> A week passed. Yolanda tweeted a photo of Kyle and Kim tagged girl power so I knew they were united by their common enemy and that it was a subliminal message to me. Carlton came over and I tried to explain to her how I felt, but I still felt too emotional. You have seen me for a 120 episodes and rarely, if ever, have seen me cry. I dont like to show that and I hate to watch it now. But I was deeply hurt and had not heard from any of them, which was fascinating by virtue of the fact that this was just an accusation, hurled by someone who had a penchant for vindictive, defamatory statements.
> 
> Ouch! And if that were true that would be really messed up except Kyle Richards called Lisa on her BS! Ever since Lisa has been feeling attacked, shes done a great job of playing the victim even letting her fans know she cant bare to watch the show anymore. This time, Lisas acting like no one reached out to her, but even after the rumors Brandi spread about what Lisa did regarding Kyles marriage, Kyle STILL reached out to Lisa despite what she was told and not only did Kyle reach out but she reached out THREE TIMES! Kyle posted a screenshot of herself reaching out to Lisa via twitter below
> 
> So now what was Lisas excuse? She told a viewer her phone was off! Check out Lisas excuse and response after being called out:
> 
> Those text show that Kyle reached out on two different days and Kyle points out she did call Lisa so Lisas excuses are pretty invalid. Kyle also responded to a viewer on twitter when being called out for posting private text messages.
> 
> What other choice does Kyle have when Lisa is lying about her? I would be livid if someone lied about me not reaching out when I did SEVERAL times and got no response back and Kyle didnt even have to do that. In fact, if anything it should have been Brandi who continued to reach out to Lisa. Im glad Lisa was called out for lying. To me, it looks like Lisa is taking advantage of being a victim. Are you surprised Lisa lied?



How old are these women????


----------



## LADC_chick

Old enough to know better, for sure. But I don't mind Kyle basically calling Lisa out for lying about no one reaching out to her. Lisa relies on being able to say whatever in her blogs and tweet whatever she wants without expectation that someone will call her on whatever BS she's spewing.


----------



## myheartispink

I thought this episode was very sweet. I'm not a huge fan of Kim but I cried when she talked about nearly not being there for that moment. I did feel bad for Kimberley though in that I think she carries a bit of a burden, worrying about her mother. That's tough. It must be incredibly hard for an 18 year old girl to see her mother so vulnerable, after everything she's been through the last couple of years.



lulilu said:


> It seemed to be that Yo wanted GG to work for a year and she wanted to go to college, so to compromise she chose the New School, where she could model and go to school.
> 
> It seemed clear that Yolanda wants GG to be a model, and make money now.  There is something to be said for that while she is super young and hot in the modeling business.
> .


 
I kind of get where Yolanda is coming from. Remember when Gigi was first on the show, at the photo shoot? Maybe season 2? And Yolanda was pressuring her to watch her weight because she wanted to model in Europe where the girls are super thin, and Yo saying that she just wants Gigi to be successful so she can support herself and buy an apartment in NYC (I got the impression that this was one of Gigi's dreams). 

I know Yo made money modelling but to live the lifestyle she's had, she married a very rich man (Mohammed) and then another rich man (David). I don't dispute if she married for love, but she needed a rich man to provide her lifestyle and for her children's extravagant lifestyles. I get the whole wanting Gigi to be super successful so she doesn't have to rely on a rich husband. Yo grew up poor (so she says) so I understand that she wants her child to be self sufficient and comfortable. Gigi will only have earning power as a young hot model for so long.


----------



## nycmom

oops wrong thread sorry!


----------



## Sassys

I could swoon over this house all day long


----------



## Sassys

We once talked about how the BH ladies homes look at Christmas time.

Here is Yolanda's


----------



## Goldfox

Yolanda told Brandi she was going to cry in the «taxi». Next scene: enter limousine! Is she trying to give the impression she knows how to keep down to earth with the Honda drivers or what!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Goldfox said:


> Yolanda told Brandi she was going to cry in the «taxi». Next scene: enter limousine! Is she trying to give the impression she knows how to keep down to earth with the Honda drivers or what!




Eh, taxi::limo, potato:: po-TA-to.  All the same in her world, I'm sure!  I totally was caught off guard by the limo, too.  Not that I should've been surprised but wouldn't an SUV or towncar do? Limos for 1 are so early 90s.


----------



## zaara10

Pazdzernika said:


> Eh, taxi::limo, potato:: po-TA-to.  All the same in her world, I'm sure!  I totally was caught off guard by the limo, too.  Not that I should've been surprised but wouldn't an SUV or towncar do? Limos for 1 are so early 90s.



We had a long limo conversation here once, lol. It's bc bravo pays for this mode of transportation.


----------



## DC-Cutie

All I know is this REAL FRIENDS don't do this mess on twitter. You pick up the phone and call. 

I guess this is how castmates communicate.


----------



## Suzie

Sassys said:


> .



They were at the Vanity Fair party? He looks a bit (ok, I won't say).


----------



## Michele26

Sassys  I'm eating my breakfast and watching the Yo videos. I love the dresses she showed in her closet she's a minimalist and so am I. My mother died in December, and she had 15 photo albums (that I now have) of extended family members. Yo inspired me to have them framed and hung on a wall. 

Thanks for posting the videos.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> All I know is this REAL FRIENDS don't do this mess on twitter. You pick up the phone and call.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is how castmates communicate.




+1

Something about the "are you ok" would offend me if I was in Lisa's position


----------



## LADC_chick

They were once real friends. Ken says that they were friends for ten years.

Too bad that Lisa is a liar and got called out for it. She shouldn't get to lie in her blog and not have someone (Kyle) say, "Now wait a minute..."


----------



## lallybelle

LOL please. Lisa has been on twitter 24/7 playing victim, and retweeting nasty tweets. All of her fans are attacking the other ladies. If anyone is playing it out on twitter, it's her. I don't blame Kyle for wanting to clarify publicly that she did try to reach out after the incident when she's keeps being attacked by Lisa's "army".


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> All I know is this REAL FRIENDS don't do this mess on twitter. You pick up the phone and call.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is how castmates communicate.




+1

Something about the "are you ok" would offend me if I was in Lisa's position


----------



## imgg

LADC_chick said:


> They were once real friends. Ken says that they were friends for ten years.
> 
> Too bad that Lisa is a liar and got called out for it. She shouldn't get to lie in her blog and not have someone (Kyle) say, "Now wait a minute..."



They all are liars!! Kyle is no angle, none of them are.


----------



## slang

Lisa is the nasty one on twitter, she is the only one who uses twitter to discuss the other ladies and re-tweets nasty things about them.
Everyone else uses it to promote themselves and their businesses etc, they never really discuss the other ladies. Just Lisa, always stirring it up!!


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> Sassys  I'm eating my breakfast and watching the Yo videos. I love the dresses she showed in her closet she's a minimalist and so am I. My mother died in December, and she had 15 photo albums (that I now have) of extended family members. Yo inspired me to have them framed and hung on a wall.
> 
> Thanks for posting the videos.



Anytime! Sorry about the loss of your Mom.


----------



## LADC_chick

imgg said:


> They all are liars!! Kyle is no angle, none of them are.



I don't think any of them are angels. Far from it. I don't believe that people are black or white--there's always some gray. However, I think it's delicious that Lisa is caught out in a lie because it seems that some people believe she would never lie. She's got money! She wears big jewels! She's got an English accent! All of that means she's "classy."

Actually, this kind of reminds me of last year when no one would believe that Brandi is a liar.


----------



## Sassys

Someone put a spell on Carlton Gebbia -- the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills' resident witch -- passed out at dinner tonight and had to be taken to a hospital by ambulance. 

Carlton was having dinner at Mastro's Steakhouse in Bev Hills ... and according to sources in the restaurant she'd been boozing ... HARD.

We're told Carlton was footing the dinner bill for her party of 6 women -- and immediately started the night by slamming tequila shots ... at least 5 of them. 

After that, things went downhill quickly and only 20 minutes into the dinner ... Carlton passed out at the table -- and someone called 911 at 9:22PM PT.

Witnesses tell us it appeared Carlton was still unconscious when she was wheeled out of the restaurant on a stretcher and placed in the ambulance.

Carlton is one of the RHOBH chicks whose head has been on the chopping block -- rumored to be getting 86'd from the show because she's too boring.

Story developing ...

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2vC7nkOYZ


----------



## LADC_chick

Why was my first thought that Carlton is trying to find a way to stay on the show?


----------



## Deco

DC-Cutie said:


> All I know is this REAL FRIENDS don't do this mess on twitter. You pick up the phone and call.
> 
> *I guess this is how castmates communicate*.


 Yes.  The real purpose of these public exchanges is to promote and maintain interest in the shows and give fresh material for the audience to digest, and to establish a public persona/brand that can be parlayed into more shows and spin-offs, contract renewal renegotiations, fan-bases, new product launches, new restaurants, etc.  Twitter is a stage where they continue their performance and assemble proof of their entertainment value.


----------



## GoGlam

Decophile said:


> Yes.  The real purpose of these public exchanges is to promote and maintain interest in the shows and give fresh material for the audience to digest, and to establish a public persona/brand that can be parlayed into more shows and spin-offs, contract renewal renegotiations, fan-bases, new product launches, new restaurants, etc.  Twitter is a stage where they continue their performance and assemble proof of their entertainment value.




Good point


----------



## Gimmethebag

slang said:


> Lisa is the nasty one on twitter, she is the only one who uses twitter to discuss the other ladies and re-tweets nasty things about them.
> Everyone else uses it to promote themselves and their businesses etc, they never really discuss the other ladies. Just Lisa, always stirring it up!!


Joyce is also always dissing Brandi on her Twitter. But what else is her storyline? Her pageant? 

I'm a Lisa fan but I agree with LADC_chick. Just because Lisa is really wealthy and wears large jewelry and speaks with an English accent does not mean she's classy. I'm of the impression that Lisa tolerates her Sur staff's behavior because she was just like them when she was their age... Except she had married a successful business man and got the opportunity to own restaurants.


----------



## lucywife

Gimmethebag said:


> Joyce is also always dissing Brandi on her Twitter. But what else is her storyline? Her pageant?
> 
> I'm a Lisa fan but I agree with LADC_chick. Just because Lisa is really wealthy and wears large jewelry and speaks with an English accent does not mean she's classy. I'm of the impression that Lisa tolerates her Sur staff's behavior *because she was just like them when she was their age... Except she had married a successful business man and got the opportunity to own restaurants.*


 That's right, she's in her element. Money gives you some polish, but you can't hide who you really are. Not you personally(of course), but anyone in general. Lisa is far from classy, sometimes the opposite of it, things she said out loud in previous season about Adrienne were despicable JMO. 
That tabloid fiasco...Even if Brandi claims Lisa wanted her to bring them, they were not there, end of story. What all this crying and nervous smoking is for?  
Besides, Brandi was the one asking Kyle about cheating rumors in front of other women, Yo, of course, has an opinion about the subject[as usual], but not Lisa. Why, all of a sudden, Kyle takes their word and runs with it?


----------



## Allisonfaye

DC-Cutie said:


> All I know is this REAL FRIENDS don't do this mess on twitter. You pick up the phone and call.
> 
> I guess this is how castmates communicate.





lallybelle said:


> LOL please. Lisa has been on twitter 24/7 playing victim, and retweeting nasty tweets. All of her fans are attacking the other ladies. If anyone is playing it out on twitter, it's her. I don't blame Kyle for wanting to clarify publicly that she did try to reach out after the incident when she's keeps being attacked by Lisa's "army".



And I don't doubt she reached out to Lisa. She seems so much more interested in maintaining a friendship than Lisa does. 



LADC_chick said:


> Why was my first thought that Carlton is trying to find a way to stay on the show?



I don't know but if you figure it out, let me know because I had the exact same thought.


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> Sassys  I'm eating my breakfast and watching the Yo videos. I love the dresses she showed in her closet she's a minimalist and so am I. My mother died in December, and she had 15 photo albums (that I now have) of extended family members. Yo inspired me to have them framed and hung on a wall.
> 
> Thanks for posting the videos.



So sorry to hear about your Mom.


----------



## nycmom

Michele26 said:


> Sassys  I'm eating my breakfast and watching the Yo videos. I love the dresses she showed in her closet she's a minimalist and so am I. My mother died in December, and she had 15 photo albums (that I now have) of extended family members. Yo inspired me to have them framed and hung on a wall.
> 
> Thanks for posting the videos.



I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bentley1

LADC_chick said:


> They were once real friends. Ken says that they were friends for ten years.
> 
> Too bad that Lisa is a liar and got called out for it. She shouldn't get to lie in her blog and not have someone (Kyle) say, "Now wait a minute..."



+1
If Lisa is going to blab in her blog publicly, then obviously Kyle can defend herself publicly.


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> I could swoon over this house all day long




Thanks for posting!  I could look at her home all day as well...my favorite out of all the HW's!  It's just simply elegant, but casual...and it actually looks and feels "lived in."


----------



## guccimamma

they showed ucsd campus. she must be a smart girl, UC admissions doesn't care who you are or who your momma is


----------



## bisbee

I got the CR Fashion Book magazine in the mail today (forgot I had subscribed) - Gigi is prominently featured and is on one of the covers:


----------



## chowlover2

Gigi is also one of the up and coming models in the Sports Illustrated swimsuit issue.


----------



## lucywife

chowlover2 said:


> Gigi is also one of the up and coming models in the Sports Illustrated swimsuit issue.


That's an apartment


----------



## Ladybug09

I think Yo used this show to promote Gigi...


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> I think Yo used this show to promote Gigi...




Agreed! Well done!


----------



## CaliQT

I think GiGi is very pretty, but more of a look for Seventeen than high fashion. She's more cute than gorgeous. Or is the look of supermodels changing?


----------



## Ladybug09

CaliQT said:


> I think GiGi is very pretty, but more of a look for Seventeen than high fashion. She's more cute than gorgeous. Or is the look of supermodels changing?



I agree a bit with your assessment.


----------



## lucywife

CaliQT said:


> I think GiGi is very pretty, but more of a look for Seventeen than high fashion. She's more cute than gorgeous. Or is the look of supermodels changing?


 she's a commercial model, just like her mom. They retire early, Yo is right by pushing her. The difference between Yo modeling in her time and GiGi today is that GiGi doesn't really have to do all this to provide for herself and/or her struggling family, to find a rich husband and cater to him, she already has everything and more.


----------



## GoGlam

CaliQT said:


> I think GiGi is very pretty, but more of a look for Seventeen than high fashion. She's more cute than gorgeous. Or is the look of supermodels changing?




Completely agree.  She could be gorgeous if some of that baby fat type look morphs a bit


----------



## horse17

ladybug09 said:


> i agree a bit with your assessment.


+2


----------



## guccimamma

Ladybug09 said:


> I think Yo used this show to promote Gigi...



yes, and she is doing it well.


----------



## xikry5talix

I think Gigi would do well in SI, she has a cute figure.


----------



## tatsu_k

saw a preview of the 3 part reunion yesterday, lost of accusations and tears there


----------



## Allisonfaye

tatsu_k said:


> saw a preview of the 3 part reunion yesterday, lost of accusations and tears there



Three parts this time? Are they going to air in on 3 separate weeks I wonder?


----------



## Sassys

Allisonfaye said:


> Three parts this time? Are they going to air in on 3 separate weeks I wonder?



They always air reunions each part per week.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sassys said:


> They always air reunions each part per week.



Yeah, but wasn't it over 2 weeks before?


----------



## Bentley1

So glad this season is finally over next week.

They really need to figure something out for next season, b/c if it's anything remotely close to the snooze fest we were all subjected to this season, I'm personally not watching a minute of it.


----------



## bisousx

lucywife said:


> she's a commercial model, just like her mom. They retire early, Yo is right by pushing her. The difference between Yo modeling in her time and GiGi today is that GiGi doesn't really have to do all this to provide for herself and/or her struggling family, to find a rich husband and cater to him, she already has everything and more.





guccimamma said:


> yes, and she is doing it well.




Agree. As much as I dislike Yolanda, I think she is a loving mom and has all the best intentions for Gigi -- who is an extremely lucky girl. She can travel the world, model and go to school without all the pressure.


----------



## bisousx

CaliQT said:


> I think GiGi is very pretty, but more of a look for Seventeen than high fashion. She's more cute than gorgeous. Or is the look of supermodels changing?



I agree and I'm curious to see how her career pans out. Miranda Kerr and a lot of other supermodels have that infant face.


----------



## Stilettolife

Bentley1 said:


> So glad this season is finally over next week.
> 
> They really need to figure something out for next season, b/c if it's anything remotely close to the snooze fest we were all subjected to this season, I'm personally not watching a minute of it.


 
Amen....I'm ready for Atlanta to be over too.


----------



## Sassys

Allisonfaye said:


> Yeah, but wasn't it over 2 weeks before?



Confused, what does filming the reunion have to do with it. They film for a few hours in one day, then it is shown in parts.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sassys said:


> Confused, what does filming the reunion have to do with it. They film for a few hours in one day, then it is shown in parts.



I am not talking about filming. Didn't they used to air it in 2 weeks?


----------



## Sassys

Allisonfaye said:


> I am not talking about filming. Didn't they used to air it in 2 weeks?



Some do 2 some do 3


----------



## cheermom09

Sassys said:


> Some do 2 some do 3




I can't even imagine a three week reunion show. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Nahreen

bisousx said:


> Agree. As much as I dislike Yolanda, I think she is a loving mom and has all the best intentions for Gigi -- who is an extremely lucky girl. She can travel the world, model and go to school without all the pressure.



I suppose she is a lucky girl, her mum is doing everything for her and giving her everything. As long as Yo is teching her daughter the value of money and hard work Gigi will probably be ok. If not, then I'm not so sure ig Gigi is so lucky after all. Financial situations can change and it can do so quickly with all countries so dependand on each other and there might come a day in Gigis life when she is forced to learn the hard way.


----------



## Nishi621

With all the money Yolanda must have, she doesn't seem like a spendthrift. She seems like she believes in working for what you get and saving. You don't see her throwing money around on jewels and such. I think she imparted those values on her children


----------



## bisousx

Nahreen said:


> I suppose she is a lucky girl, her mum is doing everything for her and giving her everything. As long as Yo is teching her daughter the value of money and hard work Gigi will probably be ok. If not, then I'm not so sure ig Gigi is so lucky after all. Financial situations can change and it can do so quickly with all countries so dependand on each other and there might come a day in Gigis life when she is forced to learn the hard way.



Lol


----------



## imgg

LADC_chick said:


> I don't think any of them are angels. Far from it. I don't believe that people are black or white--there's always some gray. However, I think it's delicious that Lisa is caught out in a lie because it seems that some people believe she would never lie. She's got money! She wears big jewels! She's got an English accent! All of that means she's "classy."
> 
> Actually, this kind of reminds me of last year when no one would believe that Brandi is a liar.



Despite the fact that Lisa may not always tell the truth, I would never put her in the same category as Brandi.


----------



## zippie

I just finished watching the last two episodes.  Leather face Kim has a lot of nerve calling Ken an old man, she looks like she's in her sixties.  I can't stand that air head.


----------



## Aimee3

I thought it was interesting how they kept jumping back and forth between Kim's daughter moving into a closet of a dorm room that she has to share with at least one other person, possibly 2 from what she said, and Yolanda's daughter's apartment which appeared very spacious for a girl "going to college".


----------



## Tarhls

^^ Gigi is not just going to college though, she is a working model as well as a student.  I love her apartment.


----------



## swags

zippie said:


> I just finished watching the last two episodes.  Leather face Kim has a lot of nerve calling Ken an old man, she looks like she's in her sixties.  I can't stand that air head.




I cringe when any of the housewives calls another one old. If you're not there, you are on your way! 
I do think Ken can be a little too crusty but in this case he was right to defend Lisa and I thought Kim was way out of line with Lisa and Ken not attending her party. They sent an RSVP and a gift. Not everyone does that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm over Kyle and her constant need for Lisa's 'friendship'. Last season she whined about 'being my friend', crying at the friggen Eifel Tower of all places!  Now, messing up a lovely vacation to Puerto Rico, with her needy azz!!

Her thirst, is real and it's overkill.


----------



## slyyls

I think that Lisa started to distance herself from Brandi, because Ken was so protective of her, and their flirting made Lisa jealous.
Brandi noticed the chill in Lisa, so she glommed onto Kyle, and started spilling the tea.
Lisa is a master chess player; and is making her moves on Twitter, and is very skilled at the game.   She is deflecting her banishment of Brandi, off of herself and onto Kyle, and making herself look like Lady Bountiful, as she did with Cedric.    Crying how the underdogs bite her; but it's really the alpha ***** is banishing any threats to her position.
I'm sure Cedric has a few tales to tell.


----------



## slang

I was just watching the clip of the reunion.
I thought Lisa was a former actress, it is the fakest crying I have ever seen. No wonder her acting career went no where.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm over Kyle and her constant need for Lisa's 'friendship'. Last season she whined about 'being my friend', crying at the friggen Eifel Tower of all places!  Now, messing up a lovely vacation to Puerto Rico, with her needy azz!!
> 
> Her thirst, is real and it's overkill.



Yes, thank you! Why do you want to be her friend if she's such a bad one? If it's such an awful, one-sided friendship, let it go already! 
Brandi has shown herself to be super needy too. Lisa stopped calling & texting her in the morning so now it's time to spill the tea? Where's the loyalty & trust in their friendship? I personally would have a harder time getting over & trusting some mean girls who called me a "s1ut pig" & hid my crutches!!
They're all too messy to keep as  friends. Keep it at the coworker level.


----------



## slang

How ironic, I was watching a re-run of the episode of the dinner party Lisa threw at Sur for Brandi & Joyce to get to know each other better.
At the end of the dinner Ken is telling Michael how great Brandi is and that Michael is wrong about her and that he should give her a chance. He says to Michael - if the rest of us at this table all love Brandi - how can all of us be wrong about her.
How things have changed...
Lisa & Ken aren't talking to her... Mohammad went after her on twitter after she said he had an affair w/ Joanna Krupa and mention some other personal info about Joanna...Yo and Brandi seem to have fallen out - there was a little twitter thing going on with them & she was also mad about Brandi talking about Mohammad...
I guess Ken will ahve to concede Michael was right


----------



## slang

zaara10 said:


> Yes, thank you! Why do you want to be her friend if she's such a bad one? If it's such an awful, one-sided friendship, let it go already!
> Brandi has shown herself to be super needy too. Lisa stopped calling & texting her in the morning so now it's time to spill the tea? Where's the loyalty & trust in their friendship? I personally would have a harder time getting over & trusting some mean *girls* who called me a "s1ut pig" & hid my crutches!!



Girls? only one person called her that and hid her crutches - Kim


----------



## zaara10

slang said:


> Girls? only one person called her that and hid her crutches - Kim



Oh, right. Kyle's the one who instigated it w/ the sarcastic IQ test bs. And did a lot of pointing, lol.


----------



## slang

zaara10 said:


> Oh, right. Kyle's the one who instigated it w/ the sarcastic IQ test bs.



Kyle also giggled at her sister Kim's bad behaviour in hiding the crutches - which was horrible and yet exactly what Lisa did all this season everytime Brandi attacked Joyce...
We see the same bad behaviour from all the ladies


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle should stick to long dresses,she doesn't have a graceful walk to wear short dresses.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh stfu yolo.  The crew/bravo probably knew that ken and Lisa left. They are adults, they didn't have to tell her anything.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ok, I'm watching. Haven't watched in awhile and got sucked into it.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle should stick to long dresses,she doesn't have a graceful walk to wear short dresses.



...I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## krissa

horse17 said:


> ...I was thinking the same thing!



I thought there was something off w her dress. You're exactly right


----------



## horse17

Yolo is getting on my nerves...


----------



## horse17

krissa said:


> I thought there was something off w her dress. You're exactly right




naaah...its how she walks...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ken throwing SHADE!!  Lol


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Carleton looks like an ex-vegas showgirl working off-strip during the graveyard shift.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Lisa just dumped Kyle   this is comical.


----------



## LADC_chick

Yolanda may be the only one who actually knows how to walk in heels. Lisa does this duck walk thing while taking very baby steps because she insists on wearing super high stacked heels.

And Lisa claimed in her blog last week that she didn't tell production. It could be a lie, though, given how she got caught out in her lie about no one contacting her.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Wtf is Kim NOT on?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

WTF is really wrong with Brandi and her swollen tongue?

Does Brandi not realize that she is also an adult, she doesn't have to go to events at Sur and be subjected to seeing Scheana?  We get it, your man stepped out on you, you see the woman as a whore.  Please hurry up and get over it, I mean get a man in your life and stop dwelling on the past. 

What I do find interesting is that while Brandi doesn't think Lisa is being a good friend, wasn't it Brandi that lied about being friends with Cedric?  Didn't it come out alters that the story was fabricated to make them have something in common, for the drama factor.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

That little clip of them molesting that woman and Kyle motor boating her - twice- is probably some of the worst T.V. I have ever seen.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Alex Spoils Me said:


> That little clip of them molesting that woman and Kyle motor boating her - twice- was probably some of the worst T.V. I will ever see.



She's always fawning over another woman's boobs


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

DC-Cutie said:


> She's always fawning over another woman's boobs



Did you see that clip? It was horrible. I'm embarrassed and mortified.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ugh!  Lisa and the girls, need to just go away and let ken and Mauricio talk.


----------



## krissa

These *****es have way too much time on their hands. This is the silliest ish ever. Give us Camille back!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Did you see that clip? It was horrible. I'm embarrassed and mortified.



Yes, I saw it. But this is Kyle we are talking a out, remember her infamous split wearing a dress at that party.


----------



## DC-Cutie

krissa said:


> These *****es have way too much time on their hands. This is the silliest ish ever. Give us Camille back!



Hell, at this point I'd even take Adrienne and her hair tinsel. 

Yo, tries to portray herself as the peacemaker. When it's clear, she's starting ish. Has the nerve to tell Ken to leave, when just moments later she interrupted Ken and Mauricio talking.


----------



## Sassys

So it's okay for Yolanda to jump into Ken and Mauricio's convo, but he can't jump in.


----------



## krissa

DC-Cutie said:


> Hell, at this point I'd even take Adrienne and her hair tinsel.
> 
> Yo, tries to portray herself as the peacemaker. When it's clear, she's starting ish. Has the nerve to tell Ken to leave, when just moments later she interrupted Ken and Mauricio talking.



She's a dingbat. She wants to be queen bee. Ugh idk if I can handle single Adrienne haha


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brandi is full of sh$t. As my grandmother used to say: when you walk in your truth, what's there to be afraid or scared of?


----------



## buzzytoes

Love Brandi's earrings on the reunion, but holy crap why does she look so different six months after filming ended? She needs to lay off the surgery.


----------



## krissa

Why didn't yo mention the mag until after the show airs. I'd walk away from those simple *******s too. When you own business you get to work less.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

What is this? The UN commencing?

And this was the season-ender? That's it. I literally have nothing nice to say so&#8230;peace


----------



## krissa

Of course Kim wants Kyle to not be friends w Lisa. These ladies are so transparent and Kyle is oh so stupid.


----------



## horse17

ok, so WTF really happened wih the magazine?......is lisa lying, or is Brandi?......i think maybe Lisa said it as a joke, and now she's trying to cover it up.....


----------



## horse17

kyle looks sooo much better with lighter hair


----------



## DC-Cutie

The way Kyle holds her lips is unsettling. I agree with Lisa, if she's such a bad person why does Kyle want to be friends with her?

THRIST!!?


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> ok, so WTF really happened wih the magazine?......is lisa lying, or is Brandi?......i think maybe Lisa said it as a joke, and now she's trying to cover it up.....



It's a stupid argument, that's for sure. 

I'm still confused by it all


----------



## horse17

^ Im confused too!...why the he$$ is Yola so invested in this stupid   arguement?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Whooaaa Hi-Def t.v. is not kind.


----------



## krissa

horse17 said:


> ok, so WTF really happened wih the magazine?......is lisa lying, or is Brandi?......i think maybe Lisa said it as a joke, and now she's trying to cover it up.....



She prob said it as an offhand joke between friends not thinking Brandi would create something that it wasn't meant to be. She also exaggerated it to Lisa physically putting it in her suitcase and her removing it-which now Yolanda chimes in about but was mum about while they cameras were rolling.


----------



## krissa

horse17 said:


> ^ Im confused too!...why the he$$ is Yola so invested in this stupid   arguement?



I think she got worried about losing the dream team. Notice she was peeved that her and Kyle would dare host a joint bday party on a night she couldn't attend.


----------



## tesi

Yo's discussion about her David never becoming involved 
In these issues as ken does is quite telling.....
David is not interested in any of this stupidity and if yo continues
Her efforts at fame-whoring he will become disgusted with her as well. 
Man doesn't have a lot of patience with wives.....
Wouldn't be surprised to see her become the ex-mrs foster.


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> ^ Im confused too!...why the he$$ is Yola so invested in this stupid   arguement?



Yolo needs to be home tending to her  King, watching over her lemons and making a months supply of the Master Cleanse


----------



## DC-Cutie

tesi said:


> Yo's discussion about her David never becoming involved
> In these issues as ken does is quite telling.....
> David is not interested in any of this stupidity and if yo continues
> Her efforts at fame-whoring he will become disgusted with her as well.
> Man doesn't have a lot of patience with wives.....
> Wouldn't be surprised to see her become the ex-mrs foster.



I've said from the beginning, it think David gave his blessing for her to be on the show as a distraction and something to fill her days, keep her busy. 

I mean she's the 4th Mrs. Foster, right?


----------



## horse17

tesi said:


> Yo's discussion about her David never becoming involved
> In these issues as ken does is quite telling.....
> David is not interested in any of this stupidity and if yo continues
> Her efforts at fame-whoring he will become disgusted with her as well.
> Man doesn't have a lot of patience with wives.....
> Wouldn't be surprised to see her become the ex-mrs foster.


good point


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Yolo needs to be home tending to her  King, watching over her lemons and making a months supply of the Master Cleanse


lol!


----------



## horse17

krissa said:


> She prob said it as an offhand joke between friends not thinking Brandi would create something that it wasn't meant to be. She also exaggerated it to Lisa physically putting it in her suitcase and her removing it-which now Yolanda chimes in about but was mum about while they cameras were rolling.


I bet thats pretty close to what happened


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> I've said from the beginning, *it think David gave his blessing for her to be on the show as a distraction and something to fill her days, keep her busy. *
> 
> I mean she's the 4th Mrs. Foster, right?



Well that's the kiss of death. Didn't Kelsey do the same thing for Camille and we all know how that worked out - he moved on to the next Mrs Grammer


----------



## Tivo

So if there was a magazine, where did it go? This was likely Lisa making a joke and Brandi blowing it up - with help from some gossipy, *****y producers we'll never hear about.


----------



## lucywife

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Carleton looks like an ex-vegas showgirl working off-strip during the graveyard shift.


 so true



Alex Spoils Me said:


> What is this? The UN commencing?
> 
> And this was the season-ender? That's it. I literally have nothing nice to say sopeace


 lol


----------



## zaara10

Yolanda's behavior toward Ken was just awful. The way she looked him up & down & said something like "my husband would never talk to a man like you." Wow. And she basically slapped his hand away. 
There's just too much to say about all of them at this party. Oh but I agree about Kyle in that dress. Not flattering. She's so tacky in every way.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> Yolo needs to be home tending to her  King, watching over her lemons and making a months supply of the Master Cleanse


Agreed! 


I honestly think the other housewives are just jealous of Lisa's success on both the show and in business. Her restaurants are thriving and she is about to open a third. Has a spinoff show on Bravo, and did DWTS. And has been married to the same man for 30+ years. And he stands by her.


Kyle got her clothing shop because she piggy backed her name on someone else's store. What have Kim, Brandi, Joyce and witch ( I forgot her name ) have going on? Yolanda was trying desperately to get her lifestyle thing going last year, so that appears to be going nowhere. They have to create false drama for the show. Could Lisa have made a snide remark about magazines, sure, but we never saw anything. Bravo would have jumped on that in a hot minute. I honestly think Brandi is the worst because Lisa did try to help her with her career. Like Lisa says, if she is so awful, why are they all dying to be her BFF?


----------



## swags

This season was terrible. I feel like the fights were manufactured but the ladies then got mad for real.
I can't see defending any of them at this point.


----------



## tequila29

I think Kim and Carlton need to get off the show.  I quickly lose interest whenever they appear on screen.  They seem so haggard, tired and uninteresting....just desperate for any bit of attention.  I mean, they are all desperate for attention but at least the others are a little more glamorous or interesting.


----------



## imgg

zaara10 said:


> Yolanda's behavior toward Ken was just awful. The way she looked him up & down & said something like "my husband would never talk to a man like you." Wow. And she basically slapped his hand away.
> There's just too much to say about all of them at this party. Oh but I agree about Kyle in that dress. Not flattering. She's so tacky in every way.



Yolanda is very aggressive towards everyone but her husband and then she becomes extremely passive.  

If Lisa or anyone interrupted a conversation her "king" was having, she would have had a fit.  She is really an unlikable person.


----------



## imgg

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> *I honestly think the other housewives are just jealous of Lisa's success on both the show and in business. Her restaurants are thriving and she is about to open a third. Has a spinoff show on Bravo, and did DWTS. And has been married to the same man for 30+ years. And he stands by her.
> *
> 
> Kyle got her clothing shop because she piggy backed her name on someone else's store. What have Kim, Brandi, Joyce and witch ( I forgot her name ) have going on? Yolanda was trying desperately to get her lifestyle thing going last year, so that appears to be going nowhere. They have to create false drama for the show. Could Lisa have made a snide remark about magazines, sure, but we never saw anything. Bravo would have jumped on that in a hot minute. I honestly think Brandi is the worst because Lisa did try to help her with her career. Like Lisa says, if she is so awful, why are they all dying to be her BFF?



Agreed.


----------



## nycmom

Yolandas actions are backfiring....I'm starting to really dislike her and while I've never been a fan of Lisa in comparison she (Lisa) is looking better and better.


----------



## zaara10

nycmom said:


> Yolandas actions are backfiring....I'm starting to really dislike her and while I've never been a fan of Lisa in comparison she (Lisa) is looking better and better.



I used to like her laidback, non-meddling ways, but she was a different person this season. Maybe trying to step it up to secure her spot? I'd happily leave the show w/ some self-respect rather than become a b!tch on tv.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> I used to like her laidback, non-meddling ways, but she was a different person this season. Maybe trying to step it up to secure her spot? I'd happily leave the show w/ some self-respect rather than become a b!tch on tv.



Season one, everybody is usually ok. Then they learn in order to keep their spot, they need to get all cray cray.


----------



## Nishi621

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh stfu yolo.  The crew/bravo probably knew that ken and Lisa left. They are adults, they didn't have to tell her anything.




Seriously? If you were on a trip with some people and they just up and disapearred in the middle of the night you wouldn't be upset over that? you would just think, oh well, let's have more coffee? LOL

I'm with Yolanda, it was rude and childish. the other women have been put on the spot in large crowds and they stood and hashed it out


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> Hell, at this point I'd even take Adrienne and her hair tinsel.
> 
> Yo, tries to portray herself as the peacemaker. When it's clear, she's starting ish. Has the nerve to tell Ken to leave, when just moments later she interrupted Ken and Mauricio talking.




Yes.  She interrupted when two men were speaking then was beyond vocal about Ken coming up when women were speaking.

Get out of here with that!


----------



## LADC_chick

I just can't buy this "jus' jellus!" bit about Lisa. If the rest of the cast were like Taylor, sure. But these women also married money just the way that Lisa did (well, Mauricio earned his wealth during the marriage with Kyle, so she didn't marry wealthy). Are the women supposed to be jealous of Lisa's stint on DWTS when she was eliminated, what?, three weeks in? That she has a trashy reality TV show of her own? 

Mauricio is no slouch in his business. He's one of the top realtors nationally, Kyle has her pet project, which doesn't seem all that different from watching Lisa walk around and arrange flowers in the restaurant and lounge. At 30 years together, Lisa and Ken have ten years on Kyle and Mauricio who have been together for 20 years. Yolanda had some money before Mohamed and got a lot after her marriage to him, so, yeah, I'm not understanding the supposed jealousy on their parts toward Lisa.


----------



## GoGlam

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> I honestly think the other housewives are just jealous of Lisa's success on both the show and in business. Her restaurants are thriving and she is about to open a third. Has a spinoff show on Bravo, and did DWTS. And has been married to the same man for 30+ years. And he stands by her.
> 
> 
> Kyle got her clothing shop because she piggy backed her name on someone else's store. What have Kim, Brandi, Joyce and witch ( I forgot her name ) have going on? Yolanda was trying desperately to get her lifestyle thing going last year, so that appears to be going nowhere. They have to create false drama for the show. Could Lisa have made a snide remark about magazines, sure, but we never saw anything. Bravo would have jumped on that in a hot minute. I honestly think Brandi is the worst because Lisa did try to help her with her career. Like Lisa says, if she is so awful, why are they all dying to be her BFF?




Good post!!


----------



## GoGlam

imgg said:


> Yolanda is very aggressive towards everyone but her husband and then she becomes extremely passive.
> 
> If Lisa or anyone interrupted a conversation her "king" was having, she would have had a fit.  She is really an unlikable person.




I could see this happen in a heart beat!


----------



## GoGlam

I think Brandi invented this to keep some of the heat off of her in the reunion.

She recognized Lisa was keeping her at arm's length. And why wouldn't she, she has said many times she doesn't agree with her behavior but was still supporting her emotionally despite that.  That must get tiring, especially if there are no other interests to link them together.

Then Brandi brought up the Mauricio cheating rumors herself.. Not once but TWICE!  At Carlton's and at Palm Springs. With her making this story up or exaggerating it if she knew Lisa was making a joke (when considering her sense of humor), she takes the focus off of her and puts it onto Lisa.

Brandi herself has said Lisa did not ever tell her to do or say anything.  Yet she says she was manipulated.  Brandi is doing a lot of manipulating from where I am sitting.


----------



## cougster

Alex Spoils Me said:


> That little clip of them molesting that woman and Kyle motor boating her - twice- is probably some of the worst T.V. I have ever seen.




So juvenile, Kyle likes to do stupid crap like that, she thinks she's being cute & fun. Far from it.


----------



## horse17

does anyone really believe Lisa would have ever been friends with Brandi after the camaras are off?..me thinks NO way...


----------



## zaara10

Kim has no reason to be pissed that Ken wasn't especially cordial to her after her half-a$$ apology to him. If she was truly sincere, she would have apologized earlier in person or over the phone & not wait for the cameras to be rolling. 
I'm with Ken & would keep my distance. No need for that kind of crazy in your life.


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> Kim has no reason to be pissed that Ken wasn't especially cordial to her after her half-a$$ apology to him. If she was truly sincere, she would have apologized earlier in person or over the phone & not wait for the cameras to be rolling.
> I'm with Ken & would keep my distance. No need for that kind of crazy in your life.




Adding to this, she finds her actions over years to be acceptable but is flogging Ken.  I don't remember her offering apologies for all of her inappropriate and rude behavior.. Not to mention either not showing up to events or showing up and making a scene.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nishi621 said:


> Seriously? If you were on a trip with some people and they just up and disapearred in the middle of the night you wouldn't be upset over that? you would just think, oh well, let's have more coffee? LOL
> 
> I'm with Yolanda, it was rude and childish. the other women have been put on the spot in large crowds and they stood and hashed it out



If I was on a real trip, with real friends and they left, I might be upset. Adults are adults, do as you please. But these people ARE NOT FRIENDS for the 100th time!!  

They also had a camera crew with them, someone knew where they were.


----------



## Allisonfaye

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle should stick to long dresses,she doesn't have a graceful walk to wear short dresses.



Agree. 



horse17 said:


> ok, so WTF really happened wih the magazine?......is lisa lying, or is Brandi?......i think maybe Lisa said it as a joke, and now she's trying to cover it up.....



Again, agree. 



imgg said:


> Yolanda is very aggressive towards everyone but her husband and then she becomes extremely passive.
> 
> If Lisa or anyone interrupted a conversation her "king" was having, she would have had a fit.  She is really an unlikable person.



Yup. 



LADC_chick said:


> I just can't buy this "jus' jellus!" bit about Lisa. If the rest of the cast were like Taylor, sure. But these women also married money just the way that Lisa did (well, Mauricio earned his wealth during the marriage with Kyle, so she didn't marry wealthy). Are the women supposed to be jealous of Lisa's stint on DWTS when she was eliminated, what?, three weeks in? That she has a trashy reality TV show of her own?
> 
> Mauricio is no slouch in his business. He's one of the top realtors nationally, Kyle has her pet project, which doesn't seem all that different from watching Lisa walk around and arrange flowers in the restaurant and lounge. At 30 years together, Lisa and Ken have ten years on Kyle and Mauricio who have been together for 20 years. Yolanda had some money before Mohamed and got a lot after her marriage to him, so, yeah, I'm not understanding the supposed jealousy on their parts toward Lisa.



I agree. 



GoGlam said:


> Adding to this, she finds her actions over years to be acceptable but is flogging Ken.  I don't remember her offering apologies for all of her inappropriate and rude behavior.. Not to mention either not showing up to events or showing up and making a scene.



I still think Lisa is manipulative. When things don't go her way, she just leaves. But I think Ken doesn't believe she would do such a thing and I noticed when he brought up that she wouldn't, she didn't want to talk about it. (In the limo). Which is, to me, more evidence that there is some fire to this situation. 

I agree that Lisa backed away from Brandi (because she's nuts and a loose cannon), Brandi got mad and looked for something to use against her. Maybe in her mind, she was doing Kyle a favor by telling her and maybe she was. Maybe once and for all, Kyle realized Lisa is only your friend as long as she is getting something from the deal. After that, she is done with you.


----------



## Nishi621

DC-Cutie said:


> If I was on a real trip, with real friends and they left, I might be upset. Adults are adults, do as you please. But these people ARE NOT FRIENDS for the 100th time!!
> 
> They also had a camera crew with them, someone knew where they were.



Sorry, I disagree. Adults can do what they want, but ditching people in the middle of the night is just downright rude and uncaring. Friends, castmates, whatever, it's rude. Agree to disagree I guess.

And, was the camera crew following Lisa nad Ken as they left the hotel? The camera crew must have been sleeping when they left I would think.


----------



## 26Alexandra

GoGlam said:


> Adding to this, she finds her actions over years to be acceptable but is flogging Ken.  I don't remember her offering apologies for all of her inappropriate and rude behavior.. Not to mention either not showing up to events or showing up and making a scene.



I don't think any of this should be mentioned. Ken did bring up her absence in the past, but that was because of her drinking problem. I think it's really rude to bring up those things to a recovering alcoholic. It was a really snide remark to make. I guess it's just ignorant of him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nishi621 said:


> Sorry, I disagree. Adults can do what they want, but ditching people in the middle of the night is just downright rude and uncaring. Friends, castmates, whatever, it's rude. Agree to disagree I guess.
> 
> And, was the camera crew following Lisa nad Ken as they left the hotel? The camera crew must have been sleeping when they left I would think.



It's great you disagree, you asked me and I responded. Your opinion is your opinion.


----------



## Nishi621

DC-Cutie said:


> It's great you disagree, you asked me and I responded. Your opinion is your opinion.


----------



## azania

Am I the only one finding it weird that Yolanda is pressuring her daughter to work and be in "work environment" instead if getting her education first? I am 100% sure my mom would have done the opposite. 
Also in the episode of Gigi's leaving party Yo was acting very "stage mom" like when she did not want Gigi to have a piece of cake. Just a bite. 

That's something I strongly dislike about Yolanda.


----------



## Nishi621

azania said:


> Am I the only one finding it weird that Yolanda is pressuring her daughter to work and be in "work environment" instead if getting her education first? I am 100% sure my mom would have done the opposite.
> Also in the episode of Gigi's leaving party Yo was acting very "stage mom" like when she did not want Gigi to have a piece of cake. Just a bite.
> 
> That's something I strongly dislike about Yolanda.




GiGi wants to model. Unless you end up a superstar model, there is a very short age window to make big bucks in that business. you have to strike while you are young and still have it. I think that is why Yolanda is hot about the working now. she can go to school at 30 if she wants, modeling, well......................


----------



## Sassys

azania said:


> Am I the only one finding it weird that Yolanda is pressuring her daughter to work and be in "work environment" instead if getting her education first? I am 100% sure my mom would have done the opposite.
> Also in the episode of Gigi's leaving party Yo was acting very "stage mom" like when she did not want Gigi to have a piece of cake. Just a bite.
> 
> That's something I strongly dislike about Yolanda.



Yolanda did not have an education and probably feels her pretty looks landed her not one but 2 rich husbands. In her eyes why do you need an education when you can model and marry rich. She probably thinks people get an education to get a good paying job, but why do all that if you marry rich.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I think it would be interesting to see what Yo would do if Gigi were not attractive enough to model.


----------



## slang

LADC_chick said:


> I just can't buy this "jus' jellus!" bit about Lisa. If the rest of the cast were like Taylor, sure. But these women also married money just the way that Lisa did (well, Mauricio earned his wealth during the marriage with Kyle, so she didn't marry wealthy). Are the women supposed to be jealous of Lisa's stint on DWTS when she was eliminated, what?, three weeks in? That she has a trashy reality TV show of her own?
> 
> Mauricio is no slouch in his business. He's one of the top realtors nationally, Kyle has her pet project, which doesn't seem all that different from watching Lisa walk around and arrange flowers in the restaurant and lounge. At 30 years together, Lisa and Ken have ten years on Kyle and Mauricio who have been together for 20 years. Yolanda had some money before Mohamed and got a lot after her marriage to him, so, yeah, I'm not understanding the supposed jealousy on their parts toward Lisa.




I agree! Lisa & Ken do seem to have a nice relationship but so do Kyle, Joyce & Carlton - no reason to be jealous?
Lisa was the 1st one voted off DWTS her season, I'm sure even Nene will outlast one week. Lisa has one of the worse reality shows in VP Rules, it's not like she's some great actress who just won an Oscar - why would anyone be jealous!


----------



## slang

Nishi621 said:


> Seriously? If you were on a trip with some people and they just up and disapearred in the middle of the night you wouldn't be upset over that? you would just think, oh well, let's have more coffee? LOL
> 
> I'm with Yolanda, it was rude and childish. the other women have been put on the spot in large crowds and they stood and hashed it out



I agree with you.


----------



## horse17

Nishi621 said:


> Sorry, I disagree. Adults can do what they want, but ditching people in the middle of the night is just downright rude and uncaring. Friends, castmates, whatever, it's rude. Agree to disagree I guess.
> 
> And, was the camera crew following Lisa nad Ken as they left the hotel? The camera crew must have been sleeping when they left I would think.


I don't know..I think that maybe Lisa should have let Joyce know they were leaving, since she was the one who arranged the trip..more or less.......I don't think Lisa needed to go out of her way for an explanation to any of the other woman...esp since they are the ones that started the whole issue during the trip...


----------



## DC-Cutie

azania said:


> Am I the only one finding it weird that Yolanda is pressuring her daughter to work and be in "work environment" instead if getting her education first? I am 100% sure my mom would have done the opposite.
> Also in the episode of Gigi's leaving party Yo was acting very "stage mom" like when she did not want Gigi to have a piece of cake. Just a bite.
> 
> That's something I strongly dislike about Yolanda.



I don't find it odd. I think it's good that she's taking advantage of the opportunity now to earn some money and she's still going to school. 

Because we all know, having a college degree doesn't guarantee you will have a job after graduation. Seize the moment, get that money!


----------



## slang

Allisonfaye said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what Yo would do if Gigi were not attractive enough to model.



Interesting. There is the other daughter Bella who seems to have no interest in the limelight

Yo said in her blog she is also moving to NYC for school. I wonder if she's keep her focus on her schooling


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't find it odd. I think it's good that she's taking advantage of the opportunity now to earn some money and she's still going to school.
> 
> Because we all know, having a college degree doesn't guarantee you will have a job after graduation. Seize the moment, get that money!


I agree...Isnt gigi working AND going to school?....


----------



## GoGlam

26Alexandra said:


> I don't think any of this should be mentioned. Ken did bring up her absence in the past, but that was because of her drinking problem. I think it's really rude to bring up those things to a recovering alcoholic. It was a really snide remark to make. I guess it's just ignorant of him.




Not bringing it up makes someone not accountable for their actions.  Disease or not, Kim did those things and many of them may or may not have been fueled by substance abuse. She needs to stop hiding behind her issues and take accountability.


----------



## Allisonfaye

slang said:


> Interesting. There is the other daughter Bella who seems to have no interest in the limelight
> 
> Yo said in her blog she is also moving to NYC for school. I wonder if she's keep her focus on her schooling



Is she Yo's daughter or her stepdaughter? Wonder why we don't ever see her? (Like I don't already know).


----------



## Allisonfaye

Ok, it IS her daughter, she is younger and she wants to model too.


----------



## slang

Allisonfaye said:


> Ok, it IS her daughter, she is younger and she wants to model too.



Oh she wants to model too? I just remember her from the show being quite shy and her thing was her horseback riding


----------



## xikry5talix

LADC_chick said:


> I just can't buy this "jus' jellus!" bit about Lisa. If the rest of the cast were like Taylor, sure. But these women also married money just the way that Lisa did (well, Mauricio earned his wealth during the marriage with Kyle, so she didn't marry wealthy). Are the women supposed to be jealous of Lisa's stint on DWTS when she was eliminated, what?, three weeks in? That she has a trashy reality TV show of her own?
> 
> Mauricio is no slouch in his business. He's one of the top realtors nationally, Kyle has her pet project, which doesn't seem all that different from watching Lisa walk around and arrange flowers in the restaurant and lounge. At 30 years together, Lisa and Ken have ten years on Kyle and Mauricio who have been together for 20 years. Yolanda had some money before Mohamed and got a lot after her marriage to him, so, yeah, I'm not understanding the supposed jealousy on their parts toward Lisa.


 
Agree. Kyle, Yo and Joyce seem to enjoy their lives...no reason to be jealous of Lisa.


----------



## Nishi621

horse17 said:


> I don't know..I think that maybe Lisa should have let Joyce know they were leaving, since she was the one who arranged the trip..more or less.......I don't think Lisa needed to go out of her way for an explanation to any of the other woman...esp since they are the ones that started the whole issue during the trip...



I am not saying she should have rung up the every person there, but, should have at least told someone. Joyce since she supposedly organized it and it was "her" trip to her homeland, would have been the correct choice. A simple text would have sufficed


----------



## Nishi621

Allisonfaye said:


> Is she Yo's daughter or her stepdaughter? Wonder why we don't ever see her? (Like I don't already know).




Yolanda has 3 children from her marriage to Mohammed: Gigi, Bella and Anwar. We have seen Anwar maybe 3 times, i assume he is camera shy. 

We have seen Bella a few times, though, she always appears shy and a bit uncomfortable on camera. I think the last time we saw her was a few episodes ago when her and Gigi and Yolanda were all in Yolanda's closet picking out clothes. Not everyone wants to be on TV all the time. It could very well be that Bella just isn't as comfortable being on camera.


----------



## Allisonfaye

slang said:


> Oh she wants to model too? I just remember her from the show being quite shy and her thing was her horseback riding



I googled her and found something that said he has dipped her toes into modeling too. 

I get being shy and not wanting to be on camera.


----------



## bisousx

slang said:


> I agree! Lisa & Ken do seem to have a nice relationship but so do Kyle, Joyce & Carlton - no reason to be jealous?
> Lisa was the 1st one voted off DWTS her season, I'm sure even Nene will outlast one week. Lisa has one of the worse reality shows in VP Rules, it's not like she's some great actress who just won an Oscar - why would anyone be jealous!



I agree. Jealousy isn't the word I would use to describe it. I definitely think some of the women are intimidated by Queen Lisa and maybe rightfully so, in previous seasons she had that kind of vibe. But now I think they see how manipulative she is.



DC-Cutie said:


> I don't find it odd. I think it's good that she's taking advantage of the opportunity now to earn some money and she's still going to school.
> 
> Because we all know, having a college degree doesn't guarantee you will have a job after graduation. Seize the moment, get that money!



I feel like this is the Beyonce thread all over again, and I completely agree  
I have a college education and I am not going to sit there and sing praises about college just because it's the typical next step in a person's life after high school. If the average person wants to land a good job working for someone else, they go to college. If they think they have a gift and want to take risks while the iron's hot, I'm all for it. She can use her modeling and fame to create all kinds of businesses in the future, and you definitely do not need to go to school to be a successful entrepreneur. Just need to have connections, a good work ethic, and startup money (all of which Gigi has...)

...but she _is_ going to school, so I don't know what the fuss is all about.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jealous and jealousy are two words that women, in particular love to throw around.  It's like a catch-all, like bullying.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> Jealous and jealousy are two words that women, in particular love to throw around.  It's like a catch-all, like bullying.


Don't you mean "systematic bullying" LOL Sorry, could not resist


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> Don't you mean "systematic bullying" LOL Sorry, could not resist



Scary Island strikes again


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Jealous and jealousy are two words that women, in particular love to throw around.  It's like a catch-all, like bullying.



Don't forget HATER! I loathe that word and can't stand when adults use it. Just because you dislike someone or don't praise them or don't care for them, does NOT mean you hate them. Dumbest word/term ever invited.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Don't forget HATER! I loathe that word and can't stand when adults use it. Just because you dislike someone or don't praise them or don't care for them, does NOT mean you hate them. Dumbest word/term ever invited.



+1.  

It's an extremely immature word.


----------



## GoGlam

I find it funny that Yolanda and Brandi say David would not "talk like that." Yet he has, in interviews and on camera also by telling them to keep their mouths shut while his majesty was behind the piano.

To him and Yolanda, they are all "clowns."  I guess that's pretty on par with Ken saying "this is all stupid.  You're all stupid."

I can't stand when any of them are hypocrites.  They're all one in the same, but some are even worse than others.


----------



## cjy

GoGlam said:


> I find it funny that Yolanda and Brandi say David would not "talk like that." Yet he has, in interviews and on camera also by telling them to keep their mouths shut while his majesty was behind the piano.
> 
> To him and Yolanda, they are all "clowns."  I guess that's pretty on par with Ken saying "this is all stupid.  You're all stupid."
> 
> I can't stand when any of them are hypocrites.  They're all one in the same, but some are even worse than others.


Good point!


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> I find it funny that Yolanda and Brandi say David would not "talk like that." Yet he has, in interviews and on camera also by telling them to keep their mouths shut while his majesty was behind the piano.
> 
> To him and Yolanda, they are all "clowns."  I guess that's pretty on par with Ken saying "this is all stupid.  You're all stupid."
> 
> I can't stand when any of them are hypocrites.  They're all one in the same, but some are even worse than others.



Touché


----------



## Michele26

Does anyone remember the brand name of Lisa's luggage?


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> Does anyone remember the brand name of Lisa's luggage?



Globe trotter

http://www.globetrotter1897.com/


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> Does anyone remember the brand name of Lisa's luggage?



Globetrotter


----------



## Stilettolife

GoGlam said:


> I find it funny that Yolanda and Brandi say David would not "talk like that." Yet he has, in interviews and on camera also by telling them to keep their mouths shut while his majesty was behind the piano.
> 
> To him and Yolanda, they are all "clowns." I guess that's pretty on par with Ken saying "this is all stupid. You're all stupid."
> 
> I can't stand when any of them are hypocrites. They're all one in the same, but some are even worse than others.


 
Oh I hate when Yolanda fawns over David.  I mean I've heard about honoring and respecting your spouse, but this is a little creepy.  

I think she's probably in denial about what David can do.  Same with Ken.  I think they all hypocrites on the scale of Yolanda being the highest to Joyce being the lowest.  

If Mauricio and Kyle's marriage is solid, then why care about the stupid tabolid (I can't spell today)?  Same with Lisa getting angry.  If you didn't do it, then don't worry about it.  They already obviously found her guilty before they confronted her anyway.


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> Globe trotter
> 
> http://www.globetrotter1897.com/





DC-Cutie said:


> Globetrotter


----------



## Pazdzernika

Stilettolife said:


> Oh I hate when Yolanda fawns over David.




Yeah, knowing she's the FOURTH (?) Mrs. David Foster one would think she would rein it in a little bit. I guess her marriage is like the modeling world - enjoy it while it lasts?


----------



## slang

In the preview of the season we saw a clip of Brandi yelling at Lisa "You are the chess master but I just checkmated you b*tch" - we never saw that this season did we? 
Poor Brandi, it was like she practised that line over and over before she said it & Bravo editted it out


----------



## Stilettolife

These HW franchises,  they argue and get mad over the stupidest stuff.  It must be in their contract or something.  I mean go get a cookie with some coke and get over it. 

In fact, let me talk to the crew like they can hear me.

Yolanda -  Quit being hypocritical.  You cannot be the only one (and you shouldn't) insert yourself in other people's business and then get mad when you see another do it.  And stop blaming certain issues on your disease.  

Lisa - I like you, but from day one I knew you were a master manipulator.  Marvelously manipulating at it's best.  But I don't think you did the mag thing and if I'm wrong, then I really don't care, that's your cross to carry.

Kyle - you grew on me greatly, because I couldn't stand you at first.  And you're the first HW of any of the cities to redeem yourself in my eyes.  But learn to please let some stuff go and stop crying. Be thankful for the people in your life that cares.  Oh and just leave Lisa and Brandi alone.  Thank you for reading Carlton.

Carlton - you're a hypocrite and very creepy, and stop pretending like you're one of the Charmed Ones.  The power of three aint gonna set you free. 

Kim - I love Kimmy, she's cute and adorkable. She's weird like me. Seriously, let the party thing go and focus on you.  Leave Ken, Lisa, and whoever else that don't like you alone.  I'm also glad that you and Brandi are friends for some strange reason.  

Brandi - Please learn to think before you speak.  It's like you're a real life Carly Corinthios Jacks from General Hospital, except you cuss too much.  I mean dang girl, let the Eddie and Schenna thing go.  He did it, it happened, he done married another girl, let it go, forgive him and Schenna and anyone else and move on.  I hope Chica is ok. 

Joyce - I love Joyce.  Besides Kim, she is what held me on all season.  Stay nice and sweet and continue to defend yourself in a classy way.  My sista!

Alright, so I may or may not watch the reunion, but I need to catch up on all the episodes I missed on How I met your Mother and 2 broke girls now.  (I need a dvr)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


>



Welcome. It's the luggage. I lucked up on a set, almost new at a yard sale. The parent were cleaning out their daughters room. 3 pieces for $100!!!


----------



## Stilettolife

Pazdzernika said:


> Yeah, knowing she's the FOURTH (?) Mrs. David Foster one would think she would rein it in a little bit. I guess her marriage is like the modeling world - enjoy it while it lasts?


 
That's right.  She is the 4th wife.  That actually speaks volumes.  My mom is my stepdad's fourth wife and they are separated.  She said he's not an easy person to live with (I have personal experience with that)  David may be the same way. Or he loves the trophy wives, like Fraiser.  



slang said:


> In the preview of the season we saw a clip of Brandi yelling at Lisa "You are the chess master but I just checkmated you b*tch" - we never saw that this season did we?
> Poor Brandi, it was like she practised that line over and over before she said it & Bravo editted it out


 
You know how Bravo do.  I have yet to see the clip where Dina told Danielle at season 1 reunion that she was going to kick her A.  

Ironically, Lisa still won that chess match over Brandi, beacuse Brandi is the one looking like a fool on camera and Lisa can give 2 Tums about it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

David is narcacistic.  Yolo strokes his ego wwwwaaaayayyyy too much. But she's gotta keep her king happy.


----------



## Pazdzernika

DC-Cutie said:


> David is narcacistic.  Yolo strokes his ego wwwwaaaayayyyy too much. But she's gotta keep her king happy.




She studied that from the good book of Mama Joyce (RHOA).


----------



## DC-Cutie

For yolo to be all classy and ladylike as she tries to portray, it's not very lady like to marry your ex's best friend.....

Just sayin'


----------



## slang

Stilettolife said:


> That's right.  She is the 4th wife.  That actually speaks volumes.  My mom is my stepdad's fourth wife and they are separated.  She said he's not an easy person to live with (I have personal experience with that)  David may be the same way. Or he loves the trophy wives, like Fraiser.
> 
> 
> 
> You know how Bravo do.  I have yet to see the clip where Dina told Danielle at season 1 reunion that she was going to kick her A.
> 
> Ironically, Lisa still won that chess match over Brandi, beacuse Brandi is the one looking like a fool on camera and Lisa can give 2 Tums about it.



Well Bravo better not lead me astray with the RHoNY previews - I better see why Aviva's leg is lying on the ground


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> For yolo to be all classy and ladylike as she tries to portray, it's not very lady like to marry your ex's best friend.....
> 
> Just sayin'




I agree, but it does seem weird that David never saw Yo before he saw her pic at Mo's house yet they are friends?
I'm convinced all the relationships are manufactured for the show only


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> I agree, but it does seem weird that David never saw Yo before he saw her pic at Mo's house yet they are friends?
> I'm convinced all the relationships are manufactured for the show only



Yes, it's weird.


----------



## starrynite_87

slang said:


> Well Bravo better not lead me astray with the RHoNY previews - I better see why Aviva's leg is lying on the ground




Right!!!  I'm excited for NY


----------



## imgg

Michele26 said:


> Does anyone remember the brand name of Lisa's luggage?



It is really pretty, but seems like it would be so heavy without a roller!


----------



## DC-Cutie

imgg said:


> It is really pretty, but seems like it would be so heavy without a roller!



There are models that come with rollers


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> There are models that come with rollers



That's good, Lisa always seemed to struggle with her luggage!


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Don't forget HATER! I loathe that word and can't stand when adults use it. Just because you dislike someone or don't praise them or don't care for them, does NOT mean you hate them. Dumbest word/term ever invited.


I agree!


----------



## horse17

I agree with stilletolife's post...sorry posted in wrong place!


----------



## CaliQT

I'm not one to throw around the jealousy accusation, but if the others are jealous of Lisa, it's because of her perceived public persona - that she's the darling of the audience and so few see her true colors. I don't think she is particularly awful, but she is smart when dealing with others. And she does know how to deflect blame and come out unscathed herself. 

THAT is a rare talent that many would envy. And I think that is why they are working so hard to show her faults to her fans. 

And, is it just me or does Yolanda's illness get more severe each and every time she mentions it? First she was in bed for months, then it was a year... suddenly she's claiming she was confined to her bed, doing nothing but stare at the ceiling for 18 months! How is that possible? Did we just imagine her participation in last season? Was there an 18 month gap between filming? How can she think anyone is buying her bed-bound story?

I am not surprised by her current attitude of being above everyone though - that was quite clear during the first dinner party when the "guests" (audience) was told to be quiet and just sit and listen to the performers. 

Plus, I found it very odd that the performers were not part of the dinner party... she makes sure everyone knows their place - and with Yolanda, your place is where she tells you it is.


----------



## lallybelle

CaliQT said:


> I'm not one to throw around the jealousy accusation, but if the others are jealous of Lisa, i*t's because of her perceived public persona - that she's the darling of the audience and so few see her true colors. I don't think she is particularly awful, but she is smart when dealing with others. And she does know how to deflect blame and come out unscathed herself.
> 
> THAT is a rare talent that many would envy. And I think that is why they are working so hard to show her faults to her fans. *
> 
> And, is it just me or does Yolanda's illness get more severe each and every time she mentions it? First she was in bed for months, then it was a year... suddenly she's claiming she was confined to her bed, doing nothing but stare at the ceiling for 18 months! How is that possible? Did we just imagine her participation in last season? Was there an 18 month gap between filming? How can she think anyone is buying her bed-bound story?
> 
> I am not surprised by her current attitude of being above everyone though - that was quite clear during the first dinner party when the "guests" (audience) was told to be quiet and just sit and listen to the performers.
> 
> Plus, I found it very odd that the performers were not part of the dinner party... she makes sure everyone knows their place - and with Yolanda, your place is where she tells you it is.




This is exactly it. I actually like Lisa, although it may not seem that way sometimes...lol. I just makes me nuts how she gets away with everything and the other ladies are attacked. Lisa is great at the victim game on twitter, and she knows how to play her fans like a fiddle. She did it again just yesterday. One of her fans came up with this crazy theory that Kim didn't mention Lisa's son to "by omission" imply that Lisa didn't care about him. Of course Lisa retweets this agreeing with it and now her "army" is attacking Kim again. Come on. You know loopy Kim, she wouldn't even think to do that, she just didn't think of him.


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> Welcome. It's the luggage. I lucked up on a set, almost new at a yard sale. The parent were cleaning out their daughters room. 3 pieces for $100!!!



Wow! That luggage is very expensive. Did you get the white?


----------



## Stilettolife

slang said:


> Well Bravo better not lead me astray with the RHoNY previews - I better see why Aviva's leg is lying on the ground


 
IKR, I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> Wow! That luggage is very expensive. Did you get the white?



The middle sized is white the other two are yellow. They were made specially for JCrew. I don't think the parents had a clue of their retail value!

I literally, paid and sped off, like a bank robber


----------



## lucywife

CaliQT said:


> I'm not one to throw around the jealousy accusation, but if the others are jealous of Lisa, it's because of her perceived public persona - that she's the darling of the audience and so few see her true colors. I don't think she is particularly awful, but she is smart when dealing with others. And she does know how to deflect blame and come out unscathed herself.
> 
> THAT is a rare talent that many would envy. And I think that is why they are working so hard to show her faults to her fans.
> 
> And, is it just me or does Yolanda's illness get more severe each and every time she mentions it? First she was in bed for months, then it was a year... suddenly she's claiming she was confined to her bed, doing nothing but stare at the ceiling for 18 months! How is that possible? Did we just imagine her participation in last season? Was there an 18 month gap between filming? How can she think anyone is buying her bed-bound story?
> 
> I am not surprised by her current attitude of being above everyone though - that was quite clear during the first dinner party when the "guests" (audience) was told to be quiet and just sit and listen to the performers.
> 
> Plus, I found it very odd that the performers were not part of the dinner party... she makes sure everyone knows their place - and with Yolanda, your place is where she tells you it is.


Agree with your post. The performers were fed in the kitchen, along with Yo's servants probably. You can take the girl out of the farm, but you can't take the farm out of the girl. She is not gracious/classy even though she is trying so hard to appear as such.    
I know what Yo's opening line for the next season will be "I am many things, but I AM NOT STUPID!"


----------



## lucywife

DC-Cutie said:


> The middle sized is white the other two are yellow. They were made specially for JCrew. I don't think the parents had a clue of their retail value!
> 
> I literally, paid and sped off, like a bank robber


 Great score!


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> The middle sized is white the other two are yellow. They were made specially for JCrew. I don't think the parents had a clue of their retail value!
> 
> I literally, paid and sped off, like a bank robber



Happy for you!


----------



## grace04

GoGlam said:


> I find it funny that Yolanda and Brandi say David would not "talk like that." Yet he has, in interviews and on camera also by telling them to keep their mouths shut while his majesty was behind the piano.
> 
> To him and Yolanda, they are all "clowns."  I guess that's pretty on par with Ken saying "this is all stupid.  You're all stupid."
> 
> I can't stand when any of them are hypocrites.  They're all one in the same, but some are even worse than others.



Agree 100%


----------



## Allisonfaye

lucywife said:


> Agree with your post. The performers were fed in the kitchen, along with Yo's servants probably. You can take the girl out of the farm, but you can't take the farm out of the girl. She is not gracious/classy even though she is trying so hard to appear as such.
> I know what Yo's opening line for the next season will be "I am many things, but I AM NOT STUPID!"



So you think she should have invited the people she hired to serve dinner to the dinner? Give me a break.


----------



## Allisonfaye

On a side note, I was wondering how many of the housewives (from ALL the franchises) were originally strippers? I can think of two&#8230;.Nene and Camille. Any others?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Allisonfaye said:


> On a side note, I was wondering how many of the housewives (from ALL the franchises) were originally strippers? I can think of two.Nene and Camille. Any others?



Kim Z, never said it but nene alluded to them meeting on the pole 

Melissa was a dancer allegedly


----------



## Allisonfaye

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim Z, never said it but nene alluded to them meeting on the pole
> 
> Melissa was a dancer allegedly




Wonder how that percentage stacks up with the general population? I would have thought Carleton could have been a successful stripper.


----------



## lucywife

Allisonfaye said:


> So you think she should have invited the people she hired to serve dinner to the dinner? Give me a break.


 I didn't know the quarteT was hired to serve dinner.


----------



## Allisonfaye

lucywife said:


> I didn't know the quarter was hired to serve dinner.



I am not following you. What is 'quarter'? You said the servants ate in the kitchen. I am assuming she would have the servants serve dinner to her guests.


----------



## lucywife

Allisonfaye said:


> I am not following you. What is 'quarter'? You said the servants ate in the kitchen. I am assuming she would have the servants serve dinner to her guests.


 quartet, sorry. The singers.


----------



## Allisonfaye

lucywife said:


> Agree with your post. The performers were fed in the kitchen, along with Yo's servants probably. You can take the girl out of the farm, but you can't take the farm out of the girl. She is not gracious/classy even though she is trying so hard to appear as such.
> I know what Yo's opening line for the next season will be "I am many things, but I AM NOT STUPID!"



You say 'servants' in this post. Do you think she should have invited her servants to the dinner?


----------



## Allisonfaye

lucywife said:


> quartet, sorry. The singers.



As far as the quartet, if she hired them to perform, I don't see that she has obligation to invite them to dine with her party guests.


----------



## Sassys

Allisonfaye said:


> On a side note, I was wondering how many of the housewives (from ALL the franchises) were originally strippers? I can think of two.Nene and Camille. Any others?



Camille was a dancer on MTV not a stripper. She did a soft porn movie.


----------



## lucywife

Allisonfaye said:


> As far as the quartet, if she hired them to perform, I don't see that she has obligation to invite them to dine with her party guests.


 I don't think she hired them, King David is working with them on an album.
Btw, if you disagree with my post, why don't you just ignore it?


----------



## Allisonfaye

lucywife said:


> I don't think she hired them, King David is working with them on an album.
> Btw, if you disagree with my post, why don't you just ignore it?



So I am not allowed to comment on your post if I disagree with it? Do you think she should allow her servers to dine with them? Why won't you answer that?


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sassys said:


> Camille was a dancer on MTV not a stripper. She did a soft porn movie.



For some reason, I thought she was a stripper. Weren't there rumors at one point that she had been?


----------



## Sassys

Allisonfaye said:


> For some reason, I thought she was a stripper. Weren't there rumors at one point that she had been?



I only remember the soft porn rumors (which weren't rumors).


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sassys said:


> I only remember the soft porn rumors (which weren't rumors).



Maybe it was because she was such a good pole dancer that I assumed she was.


----------



## lucywife

lucywife said:


> Agree with your post. The performers were fed in the kitchen, along with Yo's servants probably. You can take the girl out of the farm, but you can't take the farm out of the girl. She is not gracious/classy even though she is trying so hard to appear as such.
> I know what Yo's opening line for the next season will be "I am many things, but I AM NOT STUPID!"





Allisonfaye said:


> So I am not allowed to comment on your post if I disagree with it? Do you think she should allow her servers to dine with them? Why won't you answer that?


Answer what? Where did I say that servers should be dining with them? Did you read the entire sentence?  
If people are performing for you before the dinner, it is polite to invite them to your dinner, if they perform after-they arrive after the dinner.


----------



## Sassys

Allisonfaye said:


> Maybe it was because she was such a good pole dancer that I assumed she was.


----------



## Allisonfaye

lucywife said:


> Agree with your post. The performers were fed in the kitchen, *along with Yo's servants probably. *You can take the girl out of the farm, but you can't take the farm out of the girl. She is not gracious/classy even though she is trying so hard to appear as such.
> I know what Yo's opening line for the next season will be "I am many things, but I AM NOT STUPID!"



I see that you did not mean that they SHOULD eat in the kitchen, just that they probably do. I apologize that I misinterpreted your post.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lotssss of them have sketchy pasts...

Alexia - dates drug lords and wasn't there comment about stripping
Johanna - trickin for $$
Lisa was a video girl
Taylor liar/fraud
Camille dancer/soft core porn
Nene stripper
Kim stripper
Melissa stripper/dancer
Phaedra fraud
Theresa fraud
Sonya.....I put her on level with Marlo...hook up with old men for $$..trickin for $$
Carleton soft core porn
Brandi...wouldn't be surprised if some skeletons there
Yolo..marrying men like Mohammed for $$


----------



## arhient

I adore Lisa. I look at her like a model. SHe is classy and actually has point at everything she says/does, which I really like. I think Brandi just wanted to get her to point to realize but it turned to a breakdown. I am team Lisa, and I think she is correct, and Kyle, if she wants friendship with Lisa, she should believe Lisa...


----------



## slyyls

lucywife said:


> Answer what? Where did I say that servers should be dining with them? Did you read the entire sentence?
> If people are performing for you before the dinner, it is polite to invite them to your dinner, if they perform after-they arrive after the dinner.




Actually it isn't a consideration at all,  if they were hired as paid, or unpaid entertainment.       If they were invited as guests, and agreed, or offered to perform, then they should be treated as guests.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Wow, do they edit out the negative comments on their blogs? Those comments don't even seem real.


----------



## slang

^ it must have taken a few days, almost all the comments on all the blogs were negative on Monday night


----------



## lucywife

Allisonfaye said:


> I see that you did not mean that they SHOULD eat in the kitchen, just that they probably do. I apologize that I misinterpreted your post.


 No problem. Thank you.


----------



## Sassys

&#8216;Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills&#8217; Casting Shocker: Producers Want Camille Grammar And Adrienne Maloof Back

Out with the old, in with the&#8230;old?  The producers of the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills are desperately trying to find new cast members that will bring some glamour and drama to the hit show, and RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that they&#8217;re trying to bring back ex-castmembers Camille Grammar and Adrienne Maloof.

&#8220;Camille has always stayed friends with the ladies, and she was always popular on the show, she just didn&#8217;t want to do it anymore,&#8221; a show insider told Radar.

&#8220;Adrienne is a completely different story.  She had a really bad ending, especially with Andy [Cohen], BUT people have been reaching out to her to tell her that it would be great to have her back, especially after all of the drama with Lisa [Vanderpump] and Brandi [Glanville].&#8221;

As Radar previously reported, the producers are also trying to find women who are really friends with the cast so the relationships just don&#8217;t seem so fake.

&#8220;They do want friends, but the Camille and Adrienne have huge fan bases and bringing them back would be shocking and would definitely cause a lot of drama,&#8221; the source said.

&#8220;Having old faces, and then maybe some new ones, would be something producers are hearing that fans would like and are trying to see if this is something they should do. They want the show to stay popular and high in ratings and it would be shocking if the women came back and surprised the cast.&#8221;

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...-grammar-adrienne-maloof-producers-want-back/


----------



## Ladybug09

Andy likes her too. He always has her on WWHL...Camille that is.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Ladybug09 said:


> Andy likes her too. He always has her on WWHL...Camille that is.


I would like to see Camille back. 

Single Adrienne and Chef Bernie, not so much.


----------



## Sassys

I'll take Camille and dare I say Faye if they would for the love of god hit rid of Carlton, Joyce and Kim. I can't take dingbat Kim anymore. Stupid, weak and ditzy women make me want to bang my head.


----------



## slang

I guess I am the only one but I don't mind Joyce at all.

I appreciate a woman who can have a discussion/arguement without swearing every other word (not like Brandi & Carlton)...who doesnt cry and finger point (not you Kyle)...who can dish it but not take it (not you Lisa)...who doesnt speak down to everyone & can make a valid point (not you Yolanda)...who is articulate (not Kim)

Joyce can hold her own - even against Lisa & Yo which I like. From the clips I have seen from the reunion she handles herself, even though it looks like she takes alot of jabs from Yo.

That is the reason I didn't mind Faye's appearance - she can argue witout getting emotional and resorting to swearing & crying.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I'll take Camille and dare I say Faye if they would for the love of god hit rid of Carlton, Joyce and Kim. I can't take dingbat Kim anymore. Stupid, weak and ditzy women make me want to bang my head.



Faye on would be too much arguing!


----------



## chowlover2

I really think Camille begged off due to health issues. She was on WWHL a few weeks back, and had just finished radiation. Maybe she will be back for next season, I miss her.


----------



## Gimmethebag

slang said:


> I guess I am the only one but I don't mind Joyce at all.
> 
> I appreciate a woman who can have a discussion/arguement without swearing every other word (not like Brandi & Carlton)...who doesnt cry and finger point (not you Kyle)...who can dish it but not take it (not you Lisa)...who doesnt speak down to everyone & can make a valid point (not you Yolanda)...who is articulate (not Kim)
> 
> Joyce can hold her own - even against Lisa & Yo which I like. From the clips I have seen from the reunion she handles herself, even though it looks like she takes alot of jabs from Yo.
> 
> That is the reason I didn't mind Faye's appearance - she can argue witout getting emotional and resorting to swearing & crying.


See, I think Joyce argues like a yippy little dog. She just keeps talking faster and faster. She repeats the same things over and over until I guess someone gives up, like her "I don't care!" snafu with Lisa.


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> I guess I am the only one but I don't mind Joyce at all.
> 
> I appreciate a woman who can have a discussion/arguement without swearing every other word (not like Brandi & Carlton)...who doesnt cry and finger point (not you Kyle)...who can dish it but not take it (not you Lisa)...who doesnt speak down to everyone & can make a valid point (not you Yolanda)...who is articulate (not Kim)
> 
> Joyce can hold her own - even against Lisa & Yo which I like. From the clips I have seen from the reunion she handles herself, even though it looks like she takes alot of jabs from Yo.
> 
> That is the reason I didn't mind Faye's appearance - she can argue witout getting emotional and resorting to swearing & crying.


good point...I think Joyce seems like a nice person, and she doesn't hit below the belt  like the others...no sarcasm there...she does get a little overboard with  the hair and drama sometimes...but I think she handles herself with the most class by far....


----------



## citrus

Not Adrienne.  Paul yes.


----------



## chowlover2

citrus said:


> not adrienne.  Paul yes.


+1!


----------



## paper_flowers

horse17 said:


> good point...I think Joyce seems like a nice person, and she doesn't hit below the belt  like the others...no sarcasm there...she does get a little overboard with  the hair and drama sometimes...but I think she handles herself with the most class by far....



bingo. the only times Joyce really grated on my nerves was when she was at the shooting range acting like a ditzy woman swinging that gun around so carelessly. Also when she'd talk about her husband's "goods." gross


----------



## PrincessCypress

paper_flowers said:


> bingo. the only times Joyce really grated on my nerves was when she was at the shooting range acting like a ditzy woman swinging that gun around so carelessly. Also when she'd talk about her husband's "goods." gross



This!


----------



## horse17

paper_flowers said:


> bingo. the only times Joyce really grated on my nerves was when she was at the shooting range acting like a ditzy woman swinging that gun around so carelessly. Also when she'd talk about her husband's "goods." gross


oh, I forgot about that.....yes.......yuck........


----------



## Allisonfaye

Yes, Paul!!! I miss him.


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills Casting Shocker: Producers Want Camille Grammar And Adrienne Maloof Back
> 
> Out with the old, in with theold?  The producers of the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills are desperately trying to find new cast members that will bring some glamour and drama to the hit show, and RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that theyre trying to bring back ex-castmembers Camille Grammar and Adrienne Maloof.
> 
> Camille has always stayed friends with the ladies, and she was always popular on the show, she just didnt want to do it anymore, a show insider told Radar.
> 
> Adrienne is a completely different story.  She had a really bad ending, especially with Andy [Cohen], BUT people have been reaching out to her to tell her that it would be great to have her back, especially after all of the drama with Lisa [Vanderpump] and Brandi [Glanville].
> 
> As Radar previously reported, the producers are also trying to find women who are really friends with the cast so the relationships just dont seem so fake.
> 
> They do want friends, but the Camille and Adrienne have huge fan bases and bringing them back would be shocking and would definitely cause a lot of drama, the source said.
> 
> Having old faces, and then maybe some new ones, would be something producers are hearing that fans would like and are trying to see if this is something they should do. They want the show to stay popular and high in ratings and it would be shocking if the women came back and surprised the cast.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...-grammar-adrienne-maloof-producers-want-back/



And at least they have the money and lifestyle a woman on this show should have


----------



## Allisonfaye

I have to vote no on Camille and Adrienne. There have to be some rich women who would be on this show. I don't want to see them go backwards. I also say no to Faye. She is a bully, IMO.

I have to believe that enough people love Paul that having him on would be a possibility.


----------



## paper_flowers

i'd say yes to camille and paul. heck no to adrienne, bernie, and faye. no no no no


----------



## LADC_chick

But why Paul? He's not a housewife. Even though these men kind of insert themselves into some of the drama, it's still not a show about any of them. It's a show about the wives and other unmarried women.


----------



## Sassys

They didn't teach me this in college lol


----------



## GoGlam

Allisonfaye said:


> I have to vote no on Camille and Adrienne. There have to be some rich women who would be on this show. I don't want to see them go backwards. I also say no to Faye. She is a bully, IMO.
> 
> I have to believe that enough people love Paul that having him on would be a possibility.




Yes!!


----------



## GoGlam

The fact that Gigi's face is so child-like and she has larger breasts than that of a child.. These photos almost make me uncomfortable... And there is very little that makes me uncomfortable


----------



## Suzie

Sassys said:


> They didn't teach me this in college lol



So what exactly is she modelling? Is she going down the soft porn route?


----------



## cjy

Suzie said:


> So what exactly is she modelling? Is she going down the soft porn route?


OMG  well I see no clothes so don't see how she is modeling. Jeez.............
Soft porn is what it looks like. Will this be in Playboy???


----------



## Sassys

My gut tells me Gigi is NOT in school, even though they said she was going.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> My gut tells me Gigi is NOT in school, even though they said she was going.


I agree!


----------



## Suzie

Wonder what Yolanda thinks about this career path turn?


----------



## Nahreen

I don't like the nude photos of Gigi. She should think about what photos she takes, they are going to follow her for her life.

I am really looking forward to the reunion. I hope we find out about the tabloid issue.


----------



## citrus

The show is way off track from it's original concept of "real housewives"

Mauricio and Ken were in as many scenes as the HW's this season and I enjoyed that, they also had their own little talking head bits.  I like the males around and Paul was a hoot. Maybe he has a new partner in his life that could join the cast??


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> My gut tells me Gigi is NOT in school, even though they said she was going.



Yup!


----------



## 26Alexandra

These photos of Gigi definitely look like they could be in Playboy. I thought she would be classier than this. She's so young!


----------



## purrfectcat

Allisonfaye said:


> I have to vote no on Camille and Adrienne. There have to be some rich women who would be on this show. I don't want to see them go backwards. I also say no to Faye. She is a bully, IMO.
> 
> I have to believe that enough people love Paul that having him on would be a possibility.




Totally agree! I like when the previous housewives pop into episodes here and there but bringing them back sounds boring. I'm sure there are enough interesting people out there to keep the seasons new and interesting as they integrate them with the current housewives. Maybe a new show with the guys? 

And I wonder if in 10 years, the daughters of the housewives now will have their own season? The Real Daughters of the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills...what a mouthful!


----------



## tesi

there's no modeling going on in those photos......
even victoria's secret models are wearing something.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Unless this is a new course in college, looks like Gigi is pursuing another career..

Can just imagine what Mohammed, Yolanda & David are thinking??


----------



## Pazdzernika

hotshot said:


> Can just imagine what Mohammed, Yolanda & David are thinking??




An enthusiastic "that's my girl!"  I don't think they're opposed to this. I wouldn't be surprised if Yo had similar photos in her heyday.


----------



## Pazdzernika

tesi said:


> there's no modeling going on in those photos......
> even victoria's secret models are wearing something.




You mean she's not selling the furniture in the photos?!

In that other photo she's showing off the quality of that double-paned glass window, obvi.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> They didn't teach me this in college lol



Seriously? She went the hoochie route of modeling? Awful !


----------



## junqueprincess

As rich as Mohammed is ( living in a 60,000 sq ft house) I find it appalling this is what they want for their daughter. I hope the pay check is worth it, you can't get those images back. 

It looks to me like she's on a train in the photos.


----------



## fashiongirl26

Yes, these photos are very revealing but she's 18 years old.  Every one has their own opinion on the photos but I look it from an artistic perspective. These photos were taken by Sebastian Faena, a well known fashion photographer that has shot many famous celebrities and supermodels.  He shoots for Vogue and Harper's Bazaar. If you google his photos, 99% of them are very sexy or have partial nudity. 

I think having this photographer shoot her so early in her modeling career is quite telling. I think she will be huge someday.


----------



## citrus

fashiongirl26 said:


> Yes, these photos are very revealing but she's 18 years old.  Every one has their own opinion on the photos but I look it from an artistic perspective. These photos were taken by Sebastian Faena, a well known fashion photographer that has shot many famous celebrities and supermodels.  He shoots for Vogue and Harper's Bazaar. If you google his photos, 99% of them are very sexy or have partial nudity.
> 
> I think having this photographer shoot her so early in her modeling career is quite telling. I think she will be huge someday.



Agreed. For the career she wants this is not a negative move.

Yo is european and they are more open to nudity, likely a calculated move.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So a first look of the reunion aired and I can already tell, it's gonna be a bunch of cray cray moments. I'm over Brandi and Lisa's going back and forth. 

Brandi said she paid $9.95 to search Lisa's background, she found out that she 'lived' in calabasas. Supposed to be some sort of vile revelation!  Then Lisa basically says, just because you see property records doesn't mean a person lives there, it's called 'buying property for investments'!


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> So a first look of the reunion aired and I can already tell, it's gonna be a bunch of cray cray moments. I'm over Brandi and Lisa's going back and forth.
> 
> Brandi said she paid $9.95 to search Lisa's background, she found out that she 'lived' in calabasas. Supposed to be some sort of vile revelation!  Then Lisa basically says, just because you see property records doesn't mean a person lives there, it's called 'buying property for investments'!




It's like Brandi is working overtime to try and pin something on Lisa that may discredit her or make her less if a fan favorite.. She's failing miserably and looking pretty silly.


----------



## LADC_chick

Did Lisa have a face lift? I'm looking at the video that's on Bravo where the women are getting their faces done up for the reunion. At the 2:16 mark there's a moment when the make-up artist kind of pushes back Lisa's hair to go in with the blending brush near her eye. The left side of her temple is really really wrinkled. Maybe that's why she doesn't really deviate from the styles that keeps her hair line hidden.


----------



## Ladybug09

Pazdzernika said:


> An enthusiastic "that's my girl!"  I don't think they're opposed to this. I wouldn't be surprised if Yo had similar photos in her heyday.


Exactly! Lol








LADC_chick said:


> Did Lisa have a face lift? I'm looking at the video that's on Bravo where the women are getting their faces done up for the reunion. At the 2:16 mark there's a moment when the make-up artist kind of pushes back Lisa's hair to go in with the blending brush near her eye. The left side of her temple is really really wrinkled. Maybe that's why she doesn't really deviate from the styles that keeps her hair line hidden.


Dunno.


----------



## Nahreen

citrus said:


> Agreed. For the career she wants this is not a negative move.
> 
> Yo is european and they are more open to nudity, likely a calculated move.



I don't think the general parent would want their children to do these kind of photos. My parents would not have approved. 

It does not matter if the photographer is famous or celebrities do this, I still find these types of photos sleesy.

As for Europe, the countries are very diverse. In Holland it is okey to do certain drugs, here in Sweden it is forbidden.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wouldn't be surprised is Lisa had a facelift, I mean these chicks gotta stay fresh somehow!


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> So a first look of the reunion aired and I can already tell, it's gonna be a bunch of cray cray moments. I'm over Brandi and Lisa's going back and forth.
> 
> Brandi said she paid $9.95 to search Lisa's background, she found out that she 'lived' in calabasas. Supposed to be some sort of vile revelation!  Then Lisa basically says, just because you see property records doesn't mean a person lives there, it's called 'buying property for investments'!



They have been "fighting" over this on twitter for weeks...From what I can understand, Ken & Lisa had a party where Ken gave a speech about how they worked hard to get where they are & talked about how he owned these properties in Calabasas.

Kyle told this story to Brandi who assumed they had lived in these properties and took that as an afront somehow? She then paid the $9.95 to confirm this and thought she would reveal this about Lisa on her podcast to embarass her - which  I don't get, isn't Calabasas a nice city?

Brandi is now blaming all this all on Kyle - saying she told her about this & that Ken & Lisa "considered" filing for bankrupcy...Kyle has denied the bankrupcy charge but did admit telling Brandi the Calabasas story as it was spoken in front of a whole party so she didn't think it was a secret or anything negative.

I think Brandi wanted to turn Lisa & Ken against Kyle by creating something out of nothing but that seems to have backfired as Lisa seems to believe Kyle and Ken has demanded a retraction from Brandi as it was all lies.

I think I have the story straight, it really is exhausting trying to understand all their twitter feuds!


----------



## slang

LADC_chick said:


> Did Lisa have a face lift? I'm looking at the video that's on Bravo where the women are getting their faces done up for the reunion. At the 2:16 mark there's a moment when the make-up artist kind of pushes back Lisa's hair to go in with the blending brush near her eye. The left side of her temple is really really wrinkled. Maybe that's why she doesn't really deviate from the styles that keeps her hair line hidden.



Maybe that is why she is always "patting" her bangs down  - so they don't move!

I see someone asked her on twitter what she has done to her face and she said only 2 light laser treatments


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> They have been "fighting" over this on twitter for weeks...From what I can understand, Ken & Lisa had a party where Ken gave a speech about how they worked hard to get where they are & talked about how he owned these properties in Calabasas.
> 
> Kyle told this story to Brandi who assumed they had lived in these properties and took that as an afront somehow? She then paid the $9.95 to confirm this and thought she would reveal this about Lisa on her podcast to embarass her - which  I don't get, isn't Calabasas a nice city?
> 
> Brandi is now blaming all this all on Kyle - saying she told her about this & that Ken & Lisa "considered" filing for bankrupcy...Kyle has denied the bankrupcy charge but did admit telling Brandi the Calabasas story as it was spoken in front of a whole party so she didn't think it was a secret or anything negative.
> 
> I think Brandi wanted to turn Lisa & Ken against Kyle by creating something out of nothing but that seems to have backfired as Lisa seems to believe Kyle and Ken has demanded a retraction from Brandi as it was all lies.
> 
> I think I have the story straight, it really is exhausting trying to understand all their twitter feuds!



Damn!  This sounds exhausting   so what if they own a home in calabasas (yes, it's a nice area)' who cares. Especially Brandi and her renting AZZ!!

It was funny when Brandi said 'Kyle told me...' And Kyle gave her the look 

My issue with Brandi: she always says such and such told me!  If you're gonna come with gossip about someone you allegedly care for and love as a friend, come with first hand info


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> I wouldn't be surprised is Lisa had a facelift, I mean these chicks gotta stay fresh somehow!



Exactly.  Not a big deal if she has.  She is in Hollywood, has the money, is the right age.....in Hollywood the question is who hasn't.  There' a plastic surgeon on every corner, someone has to pay for their fancy offices and mansions.


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> So a first look of the reunion aired and I can already tell, it's gonna be a bunch of cray cray moments. I'm over Brandi and Lisa's going back and forth.
> 
> Brandi said she paid $9.95 to search Lisa's background, she found out that she 'lived' in calabasas. Supposed to be some sort of vile revelation!  Then Lisa basically says, just because you see property records doesn't mean a person lives there, it's called 'buying property for investments'!



That doesn't make any sense.  Hasn't Brandi been to her house multiple times?  Does she not know what city her house is located in?

Just saw the word "lived"  okay so what how long ago, she lived in BH like forever and now, wherever her gorgeous house is located it is amazing.  Doesn't take a genius to know you would have to have some serious coin to afford it. Not sure I am seeing Brandi's point.


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> That doesn't make any sense.  Hasn't Brandi been to her house multiple times?  Does she not know what city her house is located in?
> 
> Just saw the word "lived"  okay so what how long ago, she lived in BH like forever and now, wherever her gorgeous house is located it is amazing.  Doesn't take a genius to know you would have to have some serious coin to afford it. Not sure I am seeing Brandi's point.



I think her point was to try and dis-credit Lisa - but you are right, it makes no sense.

Brandi had a little rant about this on her podcast before it was brought up at the reunion. I didn't hear her podcast but from what I have read about it she was trying to say Lisa wasnt as rich as she pretends to be because she lived in Calabasas and "thought" about filing for bankrupcy?

I am not a Lisa fan but I don't get this, it makes no sense. Obviously Lisa & Ken have money so I don't know where Brandi is going with this.


----------



## Michele26

^^Any chance of putting that relationship back together is gone. Lisa & Ken will never forget Brandi spreading rumors. I seriously think there's something radically wrong with Brandi.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> I wouldn't be surprised is Lisa had a facelift, I mean these chicks gotta stay fresh somehow!


If I had the funds, wanted one and felt I needed it I would. Heck she is on TV and being looked at on HD. If she wants one power to her. It's her face.
I would have a nervous break down if I were scrutinized all the time regarding my looks. 
Whatever Brandi is doing to her face needs to stop. She is starting to look like Joan Rivers.


----------



## cjy

imgg said:


> That doesn't make any sense.  Hasn't Brandi been to her house multiple times?  Does she not know what city her house is located in?
> 
> Just saw the word "lived"  okay so what how long ago, she lived in BH like forever and now, wherever her gorgeous house is located it is amazing.  Doesn't take a genius to know you would have to have some serious coin to afford it. Not sure I am seeing Brandi's point.


Nothing Brandi does makes any sense. She is such a poor pitiful pearl ALL THE TIME. I am sick of her. She throws more mud than anyone and then stands behind everybody else. She is pathetic.


----------



## LADC_chick

I'm not making any negative statements about a face lift. I simply wondered if she'd had one and if that was why she wears her hair the way she does. Although, it's quite interesting that one posts a picture showing something off about the side of her face and all of a sudden it's "Who cares?!" and "You gotta do what you gotta do!" Meanwhile, the other women have been dragged for even looking like they had a hint of a peel or filler or Botox or lip plumping. Truly funny, indeed.

On the Brandi/Calabasas/bankruptcy issue--Brandi is grasping at straws and trying to lay blame on Kyle in the process. Kyle spoke up about that saying that Ken made the same comment about Calabasas at a party, so what's the big deal? Lisa is a phony anyway with her pretend victim act, so the Calabasas story just doesn't really make much sense if it's meant to show that Lisa is a phony. She's a phony for other reasons that have nothing to do with their wealth.


----------



## bisousx

LADC_chick said:


> I'm not making any negative statements about a face lift. I simply wondered if she'd had one and if that was why she wears her hair the way she does. Although, it's quite interesting that one posts a picture showing something off about the side of her face and all of a sudden it's "Who cares?!" and "You gotta do what you gotta do!" Meanwhile, the other women have been dragged for even looking like they had a hint of a peel or filler or Botox or lip plumping. Truly funny, indeed.
> 
> On the Brandi/Calabasas/bankruptcy issue--Brandi is grasping at straws and trying to lay blame on Kyle in the process. Kyle spoke up about that saying that Ken made the same comment about Calabasas at a party, so what's the big deal? Lisa is a phony anyway with her pretend victim act, so the Calabasas story just doesn't really make much sense if it's meant to show that Lisa is a phony. She's a phony for other reasons that have nothing to do with their wealth.



Lisa looks like she has had a facelift. In the season finale her face looks extra taut and pulled. She still looks good but unnaturally pulled.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hey, they all of them have had some work, some of them look worse than others.   

Brandi looks like a blowfish
Kyle's lips just look odd (but she claims it's lip plumper.....yeah right)
Yolanda's top lip also looks strange 
Lisa's face has been pulled and that bottom lip is getting heavy
Kim just looks like Kim - old and haggard
Carlton old, tanned and hard
Joyce should have left her nose alone


----------



## slang

I wish Brandi hadn't messed her her face - she is so puffy now
Joyce is very pretty but her nose is too small for her face
I think Kim & Kyle look fine as does Yolanda
Carlton is rough looking but I think if she stops the tanning she would look better
Lisa is starting to look like she is melting, she looks older than she is - which means her work has back fired IMO


----------



## Allisonfaye

LADC_chick said:


> But why Paul? He's not a housewife. Even though these men kind of insert themselves into some of the drama, it's still not a show about any of them. It's a show about the wives and other unmarried women.



Paul is entertaining and some of these women aren't even housewives. 



purrfectcat said:


> Totally agree! I like when the previous housewives pop into episodes here and there but bringing them back sounds boring. I'm sure there are enough interesting people out there to keep the seasons new and interesting as they integrate them with the current housewives. Maybe a new show with the guys?
> 
> And I wonder if in 10 years, the daughters of the housewives now will have their own season? The Real Daughters of the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills...what a mouthful!



I think a show with just the guys would be boring.



Pazdzernika said:


> An enthusiastic "that's my girl!"  I don't think they're opposed to this. I wouldn't be surprised if Yo had similar photos in her heyday.



Heck, she had similar photos that she gave to David for their anniversary. 

I think Gigi looks pretty but I think it's sad she has to do that or thinks she has to. 



slang said:


> I wish Brandi hadn't messed her her face - she is so puffy now
> Joyce is very pretty but her nose is too small for her face
> I think Kim & Kyle look fine as does Yolanda
> Carlton is rough looking but I think if she stops the tanning she would look better
> Lisa is starting to look like she is melting, she looks older than she is - which means her work has back fired IMO



Agree with all of this. I think Lisa looks older than she is. I guess she spends a lot of time in the sun or had in the past.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Eesh, am I the only one a little creeped out by the fact that Paul's been on more than one reality show? I don't like that he's attention seeking. And it's not even to drum up business for his surgical practice - it's pure narcissism. He's like the Simon  (RHONY) of this group.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Michele26 said:


> I seriously think there's something radically wrong with Brandi.



Yeah, she's a sandwich short of a picnic.


----------



## krissa

Michele26 said:


> ^^Any chance of putting that relationship back together is gone. Lisa & Ken will never forget Brandi spreading rumors. I seriously think there's something radically wrong with Brandi.



She's reminding me of Kelly Bensimon a tad w her delusions.


----------



## Michele26

Pazdzernika said:


> Yeah, *she's a sandwich short of a picnic.*



Ha ha ha!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> So a first look of the reunion aired and I can already tell, it's gonna be a bunch of cray cray moments. I'm over Brandi and Lisa's going back and forth.
> 
> Brandi said she paid $9.95 to search Lisa's background, she found out that she 'lived' in calabasas. Supposed to be some sort of vile revelation!  Then Lisa basically says, just because you see property records doesn't mean a person lives there, it's called 'buying property for investments'!



I watched it also. One thing Yo said twice makes no sense. She said she was sick and confined to her home for 18Mos. Uh the last time they filmed was not even a year ago. She wen to Paris, ran with Brandi in Paris and was always out with the ladies and flying around with David. Uh, how sick could you have been????

Lisa is 100% right. I don't get what was Brandi's point. Also Calabasas and hidden hills have beautiful homes and tons of A list celebs live there, so what is wrong with that area??


----------



## Sassys

Pazdzernika said:


> Eesh, am I the only one a little creeped out by the fact that Paul's been on more than one reality show? I don't like that he's attention seeking. And it's not even to drum up business for his surgical practice - it's pure narcissism. He's like the Simon  (RHONY) of this group.



What shows has he been on? I've only seen him on a few reality shows that dealt with plastic surgery (free advertising).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yo also said some thing to the affect of 'my illness isn't anyone's issue'. Ok, if that's the case why does she being it up and it get more dramatic each time!

I don't believe she was laid up looking at the ceiling for 18 mos.!  Nope don't believe it.


----------



## sgj99

Nahreen said:


> I don't think the general parent would want their children to do these kind of photos. My parents would not have approved.
> 
> It does not matter if the photographer is famous or celebrities do this, I still find these types of photos sleesy.
> 
> As for Europe, the countries are very diverse. In Holland it is okey to do certain drugs, here in Sweden it is forbidden.



i don't like the photos either, i don't think they're appropriate.  but i bet Yolanda thinks they're beautiful.  she's much more interested in Gigi's career as a model and not so much with her education - this is backwards to my way of thinking, education always comes first.


----------



## imgg

LADC_chick said:


> I'm not making any negative statements about a face lift. I simply wondered if she'd had one and if that was why she wears her hair the way she does. Although, it's quite interesting that one posts a picture showing something off about the side of her face and all of a sudden it's "Who cares?!" and "You gotta do what you gotta do!" Meanwhile, the other women have been dragged for even looking like they had a hint of a peel or filler or Botox or lip plumping. Truly funny, indeed.
> 
> .



For me it's more of an age thing.  I am much more accepting when it seems age appropriate and when someone is trying to maintain their looks then someone who is chasing plastic surgery as a means to find happiness.


----------



## imgg

Pazdzernika said:


> Eesh, am I the only one a little creeped out by the fact that Paul's been on more than one reality show? I don't like that he's attention seeking. *And it's not even to drum up business for his surgical practice* - it's pure narcissism. He's like the Simon  (RHONY) of this group.



I am sure it is!


----------



## imgg

cjy said:


> Nothing Brandi does makes any sense. She is such a poor pitiful pearl ALL THE TIME. I am sick of her. She throws more mud than anyone and then stands behind everybody else. She is pathetic.



Agreed


----------



## imgg

sgj99 said:


> i don't like the photos either, i don't think they're appropriate.  but i bet Yolanda thinks they're beautiful.  she's much more interested in Gigi's career as a model and not so much with her education - this is backwards to my way of thinking, education always comes first.



My DD models in NYC and has done similar photos to my dismay.  Unfortunately, these kids are brainwashed to think these type of photos are artistic.  I about died when I googled my DD once to show a friend her modeling photos.


----------



## pursegrl12

ew at the pictures of GiGi.....they dont look "artistic" to me, they look seedy......


----------



## aliceplayground

Team Lisa! Can't wait for the reunion tonight


----------



## Allisonfaye

Pazdzernika said:


> Eesh, am I the only one a little creeped out by the fact that Paul's been on more than one reality show? I don't like that he's attention seeking. And it's not even to drum up business for his surgical practice - it's pure narcissism. He's like the Simon  (RHONY) of this group.





Sassys said:


> What shows has he been on? I've only seen him on a few reality shows that dealt with plastic surgery (free advertising).



I am wondering too what other shows he was on?


----------



## Sassys

Allisonfaye said:


> I am wondering too what other shows he was on?



Paul was on:
Dr. 90210
Addicted to Plastic Surgery
Plastic Disasters 
Plastic Surgery: Before & After 

All having to do with his profession and I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sassys said:


> Paul was on:
> Dr. 90210
> Addicted to Plastic Surgery
> Plastic Disasters
> Plastic Surgery: Before & After
> 
> All having to do with his profession and I see nothing wrong with that.



Wow, are these all different shows? I had no idea there were so many plastic surgery shows.


----------



## Sassys

Party in Beverly Hills on March 16, 2014


----------



## GirlieShoppe

slang said:


> They have been "fighting" over this on twitter for weeks...From what I can understand, Ken & Lisa had a party where Ken gave a speech about how they worked hard to get where they are & talked about how he owned these properties in Calabasas.
> 
> Kyle told this story to Brandi who assumed they had lived in these properties and took that as an afront somehow? She then paid the $9.95 to confirm this and thought she would reveal this about Lisa on her podcast to embarass her - which  I don't get, isn't Calabasas a nice city?
> 
> Brandi is now blaming all this all on Kyle - saying she told her about this & that Ken & Lisa "considered" filing for bankrupcy...Kyle has denied the bankrupcy charge but did admit telling Brandi the Calabasas story as it was spoken in front of a whole party so she didn't think it was a secret or anything negative.
> 
> I think Brandi wanted to turn Lisa & Ken against Kyle by creating something out of nothing but that seems to have backfired as Lisa seems to believe Kyle and Ken has demanded a retraction from Brandi as it was all lies.
> 
> I think I have the story straight, it really is exhausting trying to understand all their twitter feuds!


 
Why does Brandi care if Lisa and Ken own property in Calabasas or if they lived there at one point? I was under the impression that Calabasas is a very upscale community. It's my understanding that it's not as swanky Beverly Hills or Bel Aire... but still nice, right??


----------



## Deleted member 471265

Sassys said:


> My gut tells me Gigi is NOT in school, even though they said she was going.



She sometimes posts photos on Instagram related to school, I remember knowing she attended The New School from things she used to post on there before reading it anywhere else. Of course, that doesn't mean that she is actually committed to being in school or attending class.


----------



## imgg

HermesNewbie said:


> Why does Brandi care if Lisa and Ken own property in Calabasas or if they lived there at one point? I was under the impression that Calabasas is a very upscale community. It's my understanding that it's not as swanky Beverly Hills or Bel Aire... but still nice, right??



Yes, it's just inland past Malibu.  It's still nice and you definitely get more bang for your buck compared to BH, Malibu etc.   It can be a ***** to get to Beverly Hills from Calabasas due to the traffic, but that applies to everything in LA.


----------



## slang

HermesNewbie said:


> Why does Brandi care if Lisa and Ken own property in Calabasas or if they lived there at one point? I was under the impression that Calabasas is a very upscale community. It's my understanding that it's not as swanky Beverly Hills or Bel Aire... but still nice, right??



I don't live in the USA so I have no clue about Calabasas, but I always thought it was a nice area?
Brandi said something like she was offended because Lisa would say she needed a passport to get to Brandi's house and apparently Calabasas is just as far out from BH as where Brandi lives - so somehow that is offensive to her. 
I don't really get it to be honest. I think Brandi is grasping at straws on this one.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

slang said:


> I don't live in the USA so I have no clue about Calabasas, but I always thought it was a nice area?
> Brandi said something like she was offended because Lisa would say she needed a passport to get to Brandi's house and apparently Calabasas is just as far out from BH as where Brandi lives - so somehow that is offensive to her.
> I don't really get it to be honest. I think Brandi is grasping at straws on this one.


 
Ahhh... I see. Yes, she is grasping at straws.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

imgg said:


> Yes, it's just inland past Malibu.  It's still nice and you definitely get more bang for your buck compared to BH, Malibu etc.   It can be a ***** to get to Beverly Hills from Calabasas due to the traffic, but that applies to everything in LA.


 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Party in Beverly Hills on March 16, 2014



Yeah no pink!

The top is not fitting good though.


----------



## starrynite_87

Brandi needs to get over the Scheana thing...it was 7 years ago Scheana has moved on. Why is she acting like Lisa was her BFF 7 years ago and became friends with Scheana


----------



## Ladybug09

starrynite_87 said:


> Brandi needs to get over the Scheana thing...it was 7 years ago Scheana has moved on. Why is she acting like Lisa was her BFF 7 years ago and became friends with Scheana



Scheana wasn't married...quite certain if the same thing happens with her soon to be husband, she'd be feeling the same. Yeah, Brandi needs to move on for herself but that doesn't delegitimize the feelings she has.


----------



## Ladybug09

This reunion is already annoying. Brandi is reaching.


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> Brandi needs to get over the Scheana thing...it was 7 years ago Scheana has moved on. Why is she acting like Lisa was her BFF 7 years ago and became friends with Scheana



Yes, please get over it!



Ladybug09 said:


> Scheana wasn't married...quite certain if the same thing happens with her soon to be husband, she'd be feeling the same. Yeah, Brandi needs to move on for herself but that doesn't delegitimize the feelings she has.



Listen, I get that she had feelings and that's great. But she keeps brining this ish up like it happened two seconds ago. She blames everything bad that's happened on schaena!  It's time for her to take responsibility for her own actions and move the eff on!


----------



## pursegrl12

Did you guys hear that Yo was "locked" in her house for 18 months. Just making sure you knew.


----------



## coconutsboston

I still find Kim so hard to follow when she speaks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> Did you guys hear that Yo was "locked" in her house for 18 months. Just making sure you knew.



Her story gets more dramatic every time she tells it


----------



## starrynite_87

I live for Miss Joyce's hair&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; it's the inspiration for my next weave


----------



## coconutsboston

starrynite_87 said:


> I live for Miss Joyce's hair&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; it's the inspiration for my next weave


Same!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Y'all better not make cascading waterfall 38" of Brazilian Malaysian weaves the next big thing!


----------



## lucywife

pursegrl12 said:


> Did you guys hear that Yo was "locked" in her house for 18 months. Just making sure you knew.


 best comment ever


----------



## sgj99

Brandi's face was so puffy!


----------



## sgj99

starrynite_87 said:


> Brandi needs to get over the Scheana thing...it was 7 years ago Scheana has moved on. Why is she acting like Lisa was her BFF 7 years ago and became friends with Scheana



i agree.  i don't think Brandi is still hurt, i think she's just going to ride that horse to the end of the line.


----------



## pquiles

coconutsboston said:


> I still find Kim so hard to follow when she speaks.




That's because she's "Kooky".  To me she just seems like a coconut...  No pun intended.


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> Y'all better not make cascading waterfall 38" of Brazilian Malaysian weaves the next big thing!




Dang!!  Okay, okay... I'm putting my 3/4 Brazilian Malaysian Russian Wavy back in the closet.


----------



## ck2802

Those photos of Lisa were taken at Joyce's Queen of the Universe pageant on Sunday.  Kyle was also there, as well as Mohammed & his fiancée. 

I can't wait to see the reunion tonight.


----------



## zaara10

Brandi commenting on Joyce's dh was kind of low. Yes he looks like a toddler w/ that giant head, no neck & stocky body, but she didn't have to insult him on her blog. That's childish. And what's it to her who Joyce is attracted to? 
If I were Lisa, I would absolutely cut all ties w/ Brandi. She's toxic, unpredictable & just a horrible friend. Just drop her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

All Joyce needed to do was stand up, look around and say to Brandi  'bish, where is your man?'


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> All Joyce needed to do was stand up, look around and say to Brandi  'bish, where is your man?'



Right? That's what I'm sayin'! Or just STFU, it's nunya business who I'm attracted to! Brandi's dh may have been hot, but he turned out to be an assh0le. And imagine if the tables were turned & Joyce's dh was publicly making fun of Brandi's physical appearance (has anyone seen her w/o makeup?! Yeesh!).


----------



## xikry5talix

I actually like Kim. She is kooky but I don't think she deliberately means any harm.

Brandi is the worst. I don't even think she could find an "unattractive" man to marry her at this point. She's messed around with her face so much that isn't even pretty anymore. She has a horrible personality too, nothing to offer anyone!


----------



## krissa

xikry5talix said:


> I actually like Kim. She is kooky but I don't think she deliberately means any harm.
> 
> Brandi is the worst. I don't even think she could find an "unattractive" man to marry her at this point. She's messed around with her face so much that isn't even pretty anymore. She has a horrible personality too, nothing to offer anyone!



Kim can be really nasty and then plays the victim/untouchable/damaged. Look how she acted when ken pointed out her hypocrisy over not going to her daughters party and all her flaky behavior. She can be kooky and fun for comic relief tho.


----------



## xikry5talix

krissa said:


> Kim can be really nasty and then plays the victim/untouchable/damaged. Look how she acted when ken pointed out her hypocrisy over not going to her daughters party and all her flaky behavior. She can be kooky and fun for comic relief tho.



Yes, that was mean but I feel like she isn't as conniving as the other ladies. She gets heated, speaks out in anger and then moves on. She honestly doesn't seem clever enough to plot how to make the others look bad, intentionally make others feel left out, etc. IMO, harmless compared to everyone else.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Agree completely about Kim.   She's the only person who, lately, has acted consistently to me.  Not too bright but well meaning. Kyle is the same way (not clever) but seems like if encouraged to engage in mean girl behaviour, will go with it.  Brandi, on the other hand - not too bright either but is like a feral cat backed into a corner, hissing even when not being attacked. So irritating.  We get it, you're hurt.  Get your ish together and grow up. We all go through things.

Did anyone catch the question in the Joyce segment to Brandi from "LEANNE from Iowa City, Iowa?" Subliminal dig, Andy Cohen!


----------



## bisousx

Lol @ feral cat.
Perfect way to describe Brandi


----------



## Pazdzernika

Finished the first segment a little while ago.  How ironic when Yo snapped at Joyce, "that's how a child behaves" she was acting immaturely by saying that. THEN she continues with "I would hate to be married to you."  Really, Yo? I'm over her. Faux class.


----------



## nycmom

pursegrl12 said:


> Did you guys hear that Yo was "locked" in her house for 18 months. Just making sure you knew.



I really wish someone would call her on that...they were filming during that time so she was definitely out and about!


----------



## lucywife

Did anyone hear how Snarlton yelled to Joyce "Be quiet!"? Unbelievable! I won't call her a hypocrite, just an one-dimensional ugly in every way aging skank, she can't understand she is blaming others for the things she is doing herself because she is unaware of what she is actually doing, like a one year old who doesn't know where his nose is. I hope she won't come back for the next season, there is enough of damaged goods without her. 
When she was "helping" out her daughter with the homework assignment or whatever that was, she was either drunk or just her usual dumb self or both, she couldn't peep one meaningful word out only bloody this and bloody that, mommy is hot and mommy is tough. WTH? Is this what you teach your child? On top of everything else, I believe, Snarlton has a drinking problem.


----------



## lucywife

Pazdzernika said:


> Finished the first segment a little while ago.  How ironic when Yo snapped at Joyce, "that's how a child behaves" she was acting immaturely by saying that. THEN she continues with "I would hate to be married to you."  Really, Yo? I'm over her. Faux class.


lol that's typical Yolanda. 
The opposite of class.
Yo was kind of annoyed with Joyce, saying I apologized to you already for calling you a bad hostess (lol because we all know Yo is the epitome of what a hostess should be); however, she won't give Lisa a break even though Lisa apologized more than once for not attending arts&crafts event. 
Even without Yo's brain being partially paralyzed because of Lyme (which maybe explains her repeating everything like a broken record), I don't think she is a nice person to be around. That delusional self-important air of hers is not appealing.


----------



## imgg

Pazdzernika said:


> Finished the first segment a little while ago.  How ironic when Yo snapped at Joyce, "that's how a child behaves" she was acting immaturely by saying that. THEN she continues with "I would hate to be married to you."  Really, Yo? I'm over her. Faux class.



She really is a mean narcissist, like being her friend is some prize.


----------



## imgg

lucywife said:


> Did anyone hear how Snarlton yelled to Joyce "Be quiet!"? Unbelievable! I won't call her a hypocrite, just an one-dimensional ugly in every way aging skank, she can't understand she is blaming others for the things she is doing herself because she is unaware of what she is actually doing, like a one year old who doesn't know where his nose is. I hope she won't come back for the next season, there is enough of damaged goods without her.
> When she was "helping" out her daughter with the homework assignment or whatever that was, she was either drunk or just her usual dumb self or both, she couldn't peep one meaningful word out only bloody this and bloody that, mommy is hot and mommy is tough. WTH? Is this what you teach your child? On top of everything else, I believe, Snarlton has a drinking problem.



 I caught that too.  Carlton is not right in the head, she's a wee bit mental.


----------



## zaara10

Pazdzernika said:


> Finished the first segment a little while ago.  How ironic when Yo snapped at Joyce, "that's how a child behaves" she was acting immaturely by saying that. THEN she continues with "I would hate to be married to you."  Really, Yo? I'm over her. Faux class.



That comment was so rude. I would've said, "wait until David hates being married to you & moves on to wife #5!"  
I'm over Yolanda at this point.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> That comment was so rude. I would've said, "wait until David hates being married to you & moves on to wife #5!"
> I'm over Yolanda at this point.



Boom.  I swear these chicks need to get quick on their feet!  Yolo would have been sitting in bed for a other 18mos after making a statement like that to me.


----------



## Allisonfaye

xikry5talix said:


> I actually like Kim. She is kooky but I don't think she deliberately means any harm.
> 
> Brandi is the worst. I don't even think she could find an "unattractive" man to marry her at this point. She's messed around with her face so much that isn't even pretty anymore. She has a horrible personality too, nothing to offer anyone!



She looks like the Joker to me.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Oh yeah- that mouth?  She messed that up.


----------



## Pazdzernika

zaara10 said:


> That comment was so rude. I would've said, "wait until David hates being married to you & moves on to wife #5!"
> I'm over Yolanda at this point.




EXACTLY what I was thinking. I give Joyce credit - she doesn't resort to digs or personal retaliation as her first approach.


----------



## Sassys

Pazdzernika said:


> EXACTLY what I was thinking. I give Joyce credit - *she doesn't resort to digs or personal retaliation as her first approach*.



I don't think she's swift enough to do it.


----------



## Pazdzernika

I give her a little more credit than that. I don't think she's dim as much as not as instinctively foul as some of the other "ladies" (Brandi, Carlton...)


----------



## Nahreen

Brandi is so shallow, I hope she learns that looks isn't everything. It doesn't matter if you are beautiful on the outside if the inside is ugly. No one wants to live or hang out with such a person. 

Perhaps some of the chase for beauty and staying young is the product of living in Hollywood. All this botox, fake hair, fake boobs, blow fish lips, lipo suction, teeth withening etc. I bet I would smasing if I could do all of that, LOL.


----------



## zaara10

Nahreen said:


> Brandi is so shallow, I hope she learns that looks isn't everything. It doesn't matter if you are beautiful on the outside if the inside is ugly. No one wants to live or hang out with such a person.
> 
> Perhaps some of the chase for beauty and staying young is the product of living in Hollywood. All this botox, fake hair, fake boobs, blow fish lips, lipo suction, teeth withening etc. I bet I would smasing if I could do all of that, LOL.



Problem is, she's not even beautiful on the outside. She's tall & thin. That's about it.


----------



## pquiles

xikry5talix said:


> I actually like Kim. She is kooky but I don't think she deliberately means any harm.
> 
> Brandi is the worst. I don't even think she could find an "unattractive" man to marry her at this point. She's messed around with her face so much that isn't even pretty anymore. She has a horrible personality too, nothing to offer anyone!





I don't like Kim's victim playing/kooky behavior.  It comes of as incredibly fake and annoying to me.  The worst was when she was speaking spanish and twirling her hair.  Kim can be quite vicious and hypocritical as well (already discussed in earlier posts).  Most times when I'm watching the show I put the TV on mute when she comes on.


----------



## pquiles

imgg said:


> I caught that too.  Carlton is not right in the head, she's a wee bit mental.




I think its more than a wee bit.... She's all the way mental!


----------



## horse17

Pazdzernika said:


> I give her a little more credit than that. I don't think she's dim as much as not as instinctively foul as some of the other "ladies" (Brandi, Carlton...)


I agree


----------



## horse17

zaara10 said:


> Problem is, she's not even beautiful on the outside. She's tall & thin. That's about it.


yes...just because she is skinny, doesnt mean she has a great body...I think she looks gross..


----------



## pquiles

zaara10 said:


> Brandi commenting on Joyce's dh was kind of low. Yes he looks like a toddler w/ that giant head, no neck & stocky body, but she didn't have to insult him on her blog. That's childish. And what's it to her who Joyce is attracted to?
> If I were Lisa, I would absolutely cut all ties w/ Brandi. She's toxic, unpredictable & just a horrible friend. Just drop her.




Brandi is just nasty.  She sleeps around with her realtor and has the nerve to make comments about the looks of Joyce's hubby.  Irregardless of how he looks, its none of her darn beeswax who Joyce chose as a life partner.  If I were Joyce I'd have said to Brandi... "At least my man ain't cheating on me and have me crying over it and acting like a drunk fool 7 years later"!
Oh yeah... And to that Sochi's calling comment, I would have responded... "At least I am being called.  You still waiting on Lisa's morning calls"?
UGH!!! I can't stand Brandi, and i don't even know her.


----------



## horse17

Brandy = Scank.......period..


----------



## bisousx

pquiles said:


> Brandi is just nasty.  She sleeps around with her realtor and has the nerve to make comments about the looks of Joyce's hubby.  Irregardless of how he looks, its none of her darn beeswax who Joyce chose as a life partner.  If I were Joyce I'd have said to Brandi... "At least my man ain't cheating on me and have me crying over it and acting like a drunk fool 7 years later"!
> Oh yeah... And to that Sochi's calling comment, I would have responded... "At least I am being called.  You still waiting on Lisa's morning calls"?
> UGH!!! I can't stand Brandi, and i don't even know her.



The fact that Joyce did not say all these things when everyone's thinking it  I admire her restraint. I think it takes a lot to not come back with immature digs.


----------



## lalbert88

pquiles said:


> Brandi is just nasty.  She sleeps around with her realtor and has the nerve to make comments about the looks of Joyce's hubby.  Irregardless of how he looks, its none of her darn beeswax who Joyce chose as a life partner.  If I were Joyce I'd have said to Brandi... "At least my man ain't cheating on me and have me crying over it and acting like a drunk fool 7 years later"!
> Oh yeah... And to that Sochi's calling comment, I would have responded... "At least I am being called.  You still waiting on Lisa's morning calls"?
> UGH!!! I can't stand Brandi, and i don't even know her.




I'm new to this thread, but this is my favorite housewives show! I completely agree with this! Joyce could be annoying at times, but she seems less caddy than the other women. Brandy needs to get over herself. And she wonders why she is still single &#128527;


----------



## Stilettolife

Allisonfaye said:


> She looks like the Joker to me.


 
"Why so serious?" Ah I love that movie.  But yes, she did look like the Joker, especially with the red lipstick.


----------



## Stilettolife

Pazdzernika said:


> Finished the first segment a little while ago. How ironic when Yo snapped at Joyce, "that's how a child behaves" she was acting immaturely by saying that. THEN she continues with "I would hate to be married to you." Really, Yo? I'm over her. Faux class.


 



lucywife said:


> lol that's typical Yolanda.
> The opposite of class.
> Yo was kind of annoyed with Joyce, saying I apologized to you already for calling you a bad hostess (lol because we all know Yo is the epitome of what a hostess should be); however, she won't give Lisa a break even though Lisa apologized more than once for not attending arts&crafts event.
> Even without Yo's brain being partially paralyzed because of Lyme (which maybe explains her repeating everything like a broken record), I don't think she is a nice person to be around. That delusional self-important air of hers is not appealing.


 
Yeah I didn't get why Yo snapped on Joyce like that.  One thing I'm learning about Yo is that she's very calculating.  



lucywife said:


> Did anyone hear how Snarlton yelled to Joyce "Be quiet!"? Unbelievable! I won't call her a hypocrite, just an one-dimensional ugly in every way aging skank, she can't understand she is blaming others for the things she is doing herself because she is unaware of what she is actually doing, like a one year old who doesn't know where his nose is. I hope she won't come back for the next season, there is enough of damaged goods without her.
> When she was "helping" out her daughter with the homework assignment or whatever that was, she was either drunk or just her usual dumb self or both, she couldn't peep one meaningful word out only bloody this and bloody that, mommy is hot and mommy is tough. WTH? Is this what you teach your child? On top of everything else, I believe, Snarlton has a drinking problem.


 
Oh when I heard Carlton tell Joyce to Be quiet, I actually almost went through the tv.  I was like I wish someone would say that to me.  I"m sorry, I would not even handle that will class, because something like that would have made me snap.  

Im not usually quick on my feet, but it would have been like "Bish I have a mama" 

If She come back next year, I aint watching.


----------



## Stilettolife

Nahreen said:


> Brandi is so shallow, I hope she learns that looks isn't everything. It doesn't matter if you are beautiful on the outside if the inside is ugly. No one wants to live or hang out with such a person.
> 
> Perhaps some of the chase for beauty and staying young is the product of living in Hollywood. All this botox, fake hair, fake boobs, blow fish lips, lipo suction, teeth withening etc. I bet I would smasing if I could do all of that, LOL.


 
She's pretty girl, until she opens that mouth.  

I wouldn't be able to chill with Brandi like that. She's too exhausting.  Speaking your mind is one thing but spilling secrets and insulting folk like she's 2 without sense is another.  Plus, why is she blaming everything on Lisa suddenly?  She's a grown woman last I checked.  

I can't wait to see Kenya lay into her.


----------



## starrynite_87

Which one of you ladies started the petition to get Brandi off the show?
http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2014/03/brandi-glanville-petition-booted-remove-show-real-housewives-beverly-hills-change-org/


----------



## Stilettolife

starrynite_87 said:


> Which one of you ladies started the petition to get Brandi off the show?
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...how-real-housewives-beverly-hills-change-org/


 
Lol I saw this on FB and fell out laughing.


----------



## pquiles

bisousx said:


> The fact that Joyce did not say all these things when everyone's thinking it  I admire her restraint. I think it takes a lot to not come back with immature digs.




It sure does show a lot of maturity.  But for once, I'd like to see her give a good sting to Brandi, Yolanda and Carleton... Just to shut them the hell up!!


----------



## Nishi621

I think Joyce is trying to be classy and true to herself and her beliefs, bu, yeah, she needs to nicely tell these women where to go


----------



## Michele26

I couldn't stop staring at Lisa's neck. Her neck looks 10 years older than her face.

Both Kim & Carlton have very little to offer, and they're both boring. I hope they aren't coming back. Brandi knows how to bring the drama just like Andy likes, so she'll be back.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

starrynite_87 said:


> Which one of you ladies started the petition to get Brandi off the show?
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2014/03/brandi-glanville-petition-booted-remove-show-real-housewives-beverly-hills-change-org/



I saw it this morning and already signed it.


----------



## lalbert88

Michele26 said:


> I couldn't stop staring at Lisa's neck. Her neck looks 10 years older than her face.
> 
> Both Kim & Carlton have very little to offer, and they're both boring. I hope they aren't coming back. Brandi knows how to bring the drama just like Andy likes, so she'll be back.




I think Carleton is useless lol I do think Kim and Kyle together are funny!


----------



## zaara10

Nishi621 said:


> I think Joyce is trying to be classy and true to herself and her beliefs, bu, yeah, she needs to nicely tell these women where to go



She can be witty & stay classy. But I don't really see how she's staying classy by talking about how big & glorious her husband's "pee pee" is!


----------



## Nishi621

zaara10 said:


> She can be witty & stay classy. But I don't really see how she's staying classy by talking about how big & glorious her husband's "pee pee" is!




All true, lol


----------



## Sassys

I swear, watching Kim talk is EXHAUSTING!! She is so damn dingy. The look that Andy gave her when she said, the show has helped her so much was priceless. Please get rid of her!!!


----------



## swags

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I saw it this morning and already signed it.





That would be great to get this pig off the show! I can't stand her, her botoxed face and her nasty comments. I was very disappointed to read she will be on celebrity apprentice. I don't consider her a celebrity. Maybe G list. ​


----------



## lalbert88

zaara10 said:


> She can be witty & stay classy. But I don't really see how she's staying classy by talking about how big & glorious her husband's "pee pee" is!




Agreed!


----------



## swags

zaara10 said:


> She can be witty & stay classy. But I don't really see how she's staying classy by talking about how big & glorious her husband's "pee pee" is!




She dug herself into a hole. She should have said something like maybe she took it a bit far that day instead of reiterating the gloriousness of it.


----------



## xikry5talix

swags said:


> That would be great to get this pig off the show! I can't stand her, her botoxed face and her nasty comments.* I was very disappointed to read she will be on celebrity apprentice.* I don't consider her a celebrity. Maybe G list.​


 
She is?!?! Noooooo!!!!!....


----------



## Michele26

Brandi would jump at the chance to marry a very wealthy man. :giggles: After appearing on this show what man would want to marry her...?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> Brandi would jump at the chance to marry a very wealthy man. :giggles: After appearing on this show what man would want to marry her...?



You'd be surprised!


----------



## citrus

Brandi is soooo damaged and Ken/Lisa saw this and tried to help her like an injured animal but she was always feral and has shown that to them.
As for her botox, that's not the problem it's the excess filler that's shrinking her eyes!!!! The yellow hair and horrendous makeup didn't help either.

Still like Kim, she is truly genuine to me. Kyle, Lisa and Yo have all been nasty at some stage, but Carlton, that's real evil.  Joyce is just simple and maybe too nice which comes across as fake.

Lisa needs to do her neck if she keeps up the work on her face. Matchy matchy.


----------



## Pazdzernika

swags said:


> That would be great to get this pig off the show! I can't stand her, her botoxed face and her nasty comments. I was very disappointed to read she will be on celebrity apprentice. I don't consider her a celebrity. Maybe G list. ​




Ooh, girl's not too bright.  It could get ugly in the boardroom.  Predicting a lot of tears and self-victimization when she realises she's not smart enough to keep up with everyone else.  Feral cat syndrome makes a comeback!  I'm guessing when this gig is up and she needs more money she's going to hit DWTS.


----------



## imgg

pquiles said:


> I think its more than a wee bit.... She's all the way mental!



You are right!  I was just trying to be nice.


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> You'd be surprised!



Yup,  if Taylor can....


----------



## lalbert88

imgg said:


> Yup,  if Taylor can....




Lol I just spit out my drink &#128514;


----------



## grace04

Michele26 said:


> I couldn't stop staring at Lisa's neck. Her neck looks 10 years older than her face.
> 
> Both Kim & Carlton have very little to offer, and they're both boring. I hope they aren't coming back. Brandi knows how to bring the drama just like Andy likes, so she'll be back.



Exactly!  I had to stare at Lisa's neck because it didn't look like it should be connected to that smooth of a face.  Lisa really needs to make her neck and face match, it just looks unnaturally bizarre the way it is now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The neck and hands will always tell the age. I mean look at Madonna, she keeps her hands covered tese days!


----------



## citrus

DC-Cutie said:


> The neck and hands will always tell the age. I mean look at Madonna, she keeps her hands covered tese days!



There is treatment now, fat injections or something for the hands, but yes Madonna carefully hides her hands/elbows.


----------



## LADC_chick

Yolanda's stepdaughter's wedding

It was beautiful! I think I would have preferred that over the combined birthday party that devolved into Carlton being even more of an @ss than I thought possible. However, it's good that Bravo cameras were not at the Foster wedding; it would have surely been a mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yes, that was indeed a beautiful weeding.  Very simple, classy and I love her dress.


----------



## Longchamp

Brides dress beautiful.  Yoyo's was dreadful.


----------



## imgg

grace04 said:


> Exactly!  I had to stare at Lisa's neck because it didn't look like it should be connected to that smooth of a face.  Lisa really needs to make her neck and face match, it just looks unnaturally bizarre the way it is now.



I am surprised she didn't have her neck done when she did her facelift.  Most do at at the same time.


----------



## Stilettolife

swags said:


> That would be great to get this pig off the show! I can't stand her, her botoxed face and her nasty comments. I was very disappointed to read she will be on celebrity apprentice. I don't consider her a celebrity. Maybe G list.​


 
Brandi actually brought the show down, IMO, so if she could be removed that will be great.  Hope she takes Carlton with her.


----------



## Stilettolife

citrus said:


> Brandi is soooo damaged and Ken/Lisa saw this and tried to help her like an injured animal but she was always feral and has shown that to them.
> As for her botox, that's not the problem it's the excess filler that's shrinking her eyes!!!! The yellow hair and horrendous makeup didn't help either.
> 
> Still like Kim, she is truly genuine to me. Kyle, Lisa and Yo have all been nasty at some stage, but Carlton, that's real evil. Joyce is just simple and maybe too nice which comes across as fake.
> 
> Lisa needs to do her neck if she keeps up the work on her face. Matchy matchy.


 
I figured that Brandi would move on from Lisa and cling to Yolanda.  I didn't know I would be right about that prediction.  She's an opportunist.

Kim is my girl.  She's a hoot and I love that.  goofy and all.  

Yes Carlton is evil.  lol....no seriously, there is some darkness around her.

Lisa is ok when she's on VPR but on here, she's the master manipulator, but she doesn't have any power over anyone to make them do what she wants them to do. (I'm talking to you Brandi) But yeah I caught Lisa's number in season 1.  

Yolanda.  You basically can't take her seriously, because she's a know it all, which means she knows nothing.  Plus, she'll just blame everything on her disease.  I'm a tool because I have lyme disease.  

Kyle has really redeemed herself to me.  She's an ok dame.

Joyce - For her own sanity, I hope she leaves the show.  I will truly miss her though, because she's a straight shooter with class.  Plus, she's my hair model for the future.


----------



## Nahreen

Stilettolife said:


> I figured that Brandi would move on from Lisa and cling to Yolanda.  I didn't know I would be right about that prediction.  She's an opportunist.
> 
> Kim is my girl.  She's a hoot and I love that.  goofy and all.
> 
> Yes Carlton is evil.  lol....no seriously, there is some darkness around her.
> 
> Lisa is ok when she's on VPR but on here, she's the master manipulator, but she doesn't have any power over anyone to make them do what she wants them to do. (I'm talking to you Brandi) But yeah I caught Lisa's number in season 1.
> 
> Yolanda.  You basically can't take her seriously, because she's a know it all, which means she knows nothing.  Plus, she'll just blame everything on her disease.  I'm a tool because I have lyme disease.
> 
> Kyle has really redeemed herself to me.  She's an ok dame.
> 
> Joyce - For her own sanity, I hope she leaves the show.  I will truly miss her though, because she's a straight shooter with class.  Plus, she's my hair model for the future.



I'm not sure about what I think about Kim. There has always been drama surrounding her from season 1 and the fighting with Kyle. Some of it could be explained by her drinking problem in the past but even now she could use a filter on her mouth. She must learn not to get involved in arguments between other people and bring up her own issues.


----------



## Nishi621

LADC_chick said:


> Yolanda's stepdaughter's wedding
> 
> It was beautiful! I think I would have preferred that over the combined birthday party that devolved into Carlton being even more of an @ss than I thought possible. However, it's good that Bravo cameras were not at the Foster wedding; it would have surely been a mess.



Beautiful wedding! It took place at Mohammed's house, correct? I am sure Yolanda and David and his daughter in no way wanted Bravo cameras there.


----------



## LADC_chick

Nishi621 said:


> Beautiful wedding! It took place at Mohammed's house, correct? I am sure Yolanda and David and his daughter in no way wanted Bravo cameras there.



Yeah, the wedding and the reception were at Mohamed's palatial estate.


----------



## bisousx

Sorry, I am so amused again at Brandi being referred to as feral. Hahah. Truer words have not been spoken.


----------



## yslrg390

Its disappointing how this franchise has gone downhill. But for some reason I don't think its entirely the cast's fault. They can bring in or kick out anyone they want but if the production continues to focus on asinine nit picking bull crap, the show will continue to lose appeal. I dislike some of the ladies and husbands attitudes but I do not really have a favorite cast member this season. I do know that I would like to have caught a glimpse of Kim's life when she was married to the oil heir.


----------



## BabyDollChic

LADC_chick said:


> Yolanda's stepdaughter's wedding
> 
> It was beautiful! I think I would have preferred that over the combined birthday party that devolved into Carlton being even more of an @ss than I thought possible. However, it's good that Bravo cameras were not at the Foster wedding; it would have surely been a mess.



Wow, what an absolutely beautiful wedding! Gorgeous couple too!


----------



## Pazdzernika

BabyDollChic said:


> Wow, what an absolutely beautiful wedding! Gorgeous couple too!




Beautiful indeed! Though still strange that her stepmum's ex-husband's home was the venue. Eh, that's Hollyweird I guess.  Mo hosts a lot of events at his compound - does he even live there? Does he live somewhere else most of the time?


----------



## Allisonfaye

zaara10 said:


> She can be witty & stay classy. But I don't really see how she's staying classy by talking about how big & glorious her husband's "pee pee" is!



This. Had she not done this, I might have had some respect for her. 



Sassys said:


> I swear, watching Kim talk is EXHAUSTING!! She is so damn dingy. The look that Andy gave her when she said, the show has helped her so much was priceless. Please get rid of her!!!



The look on Andy's face when Kim said 'The show saved my life' was very telling, IMO. He is thinking that's too bad because you are off next year. 
That's the impression I got, anyway. 


Well, I finally understand why Brandi got so nasty to Joyce so quickly. It was that whole thing about her warning Joyce about Lisa. BTW, I 100% believe every word that Joyce said and not a word Brandi said.


----------



## keodi

Allisonfaye said:


> This. Had she not done this, I might have had some respect for her.
> 
> 
> 
> The look on Andy's face when Kim said 'The show saved my life' was very telling, IMO. He is thinking that's too bad because you are off next year.
> That's the impression I got, anyway.
> 
> 
> *Well, I finally understand why Brandi got so nasty to Joyce so quickly. It was that whole thing about her warning Joyce about Lisa. BTW, I 100% believe every word that Joyce said and not a word Brandi said*.



Me too.


----------



## Ladybug09

Allisonfaye said:


> This. Had she not done this, I might have had some respect for her.
> 
> 
> 
> The look on Andy's face when Kim said 'The show saved my life' was very telling, IMO. He is thinking that's too bad because you are off next year.
> That's the impression I got, anyway.
> 
> 
> Well, I finally understand why Brandi got so nasty to Joyce so quickly. It was that whole thing about her warning Joyce about Lisa. BTW, I 100% believe every word that Joyce said and not a word Brandi said.



Yeah to both paragraphs. And I saw the look on Andy's face too! Lol


----------



## Stilettolife

Nahreen said:


> I'm not sure about what I think about Kim. There has always been drama surrounding her from season 1 and the fighting with Kyle. Some of it could be explained by her drinking problem in the past but even now she could use a filter on her mouth. She must learn not to get involved in arguments between other people and bring up her own issues.


 
I think they all need that filter over their mouths.  

I just really hope that Kim watch out for Brandi, since they are now close, which is great, but Brandi is like a snake that can turn on you at anytime.


----------



## aggiebaby

Just watching the reunion now, (excuse my language, but,) why is everyone so butt-hurt over Lisa being their friend?


----------



## citrus

Pazdzernika said:


> Beautiful indeed! Though still strange that her stepmum's ex-husband's home was the venue. Eh, that's Hollyweird I guess.  Mo hosts a lot of events at his compound - does he even live there? Does he live somewhere else most of the time?



David and Mo have been friends for many years, if my dad's mate lived there I'd jump at the opportunity, stunning property and perfect for a wedding.
I think he showcases it because it's still for sale? Not sure. Mo just loves the limelight.


----------



## bisousx

aggiebaby said:


> Just watching the reunion now, (excuse my language, but,) why is everyone so butt-hurt over Lisa being their friend?



Seriously! I think Kyle is right when she says she needs therapy. I wouldn't want to be friends with someone who talks as much trash as Lisa does.


----------



## Nishi621

I saw Andy's look when Kim said that and didn't take it the way some of you have. Also, didn't Andy step down as a Bravo exec to concentrate on his show? so, does he have any power anymore?

Brandi is really too much, she paid 9.99 on the internet, so that makes it gospel. lol!

And, also, what does it matter where or where not Lisa may have lived and even if Lisa was listed on the owner of some house in Calabasas, doesn't mean she lived there. I know people who own homes and property as investments, but don't live in them


----------



## Allisonfaye

Stilettolife said:


> I think they all need that filter over their mouths.
> 
> I just really hope that Kim watch out for Brandi, since they are now close, which is great, but Brandi is like a snake that can turn on you at anytime.



I am guessing you mean Kyle? I think Kyle knows what Brandi is all about. I don't think they are going to be great friends. They just bonded over their issues with Lisa. 

Lisa is like a cult. You are fooled into doing what she wants you to do. (per Brandi).



Nishi621 said:


> I saw Andy's look when Kim said that and didn't take it the way some of you have. Also, didn't Andy step down as a Bravo exec to concentrate on his show? so, does he have any power anymore?
> 
> Brandi is really too much, she paid 9.99 on the internet, so that makes it gospel. lol!
> 
> And, also, what does it matter where or where not Lisa may have lived and even if Lisa was listed on the owner of some house in Calabasas, doesn't mean she lived there. I know people who own homes and property as investments, but don't live in them



Well, I think we all know Brandi isn't the sharpest tack in the pack. She should have kept her $9.99. She's going to need it someday.


----------



## xikry5talix

Allisonfaye said:


> I am guessing you mean Kyle? I think Kyle knows what Brandi is all about. I don't think they are going to be great friends. They just bonded over their issues with Lisa.


 

I think she did mean Kim. Kim and Brandi became friends because they bonded over being single moms.


----------



## guccimamma

my name is listed at addresses i don't /haven't lived at. brandi is an idiot. who cares if lisa lived in calabasas&#8230;and i'm sure she'd admit it. she could have her name on properties for her daughter/son/investments&#8230;who knows?


----------



## lalbert88

aggiebaby said:


> Just watching the reunion now, (excuse my language, but,) why is everyone so butt-hurt over Lisa being their friend?




I agree! I can't wait to hear the responses when in the preview for part 2 when Lisa asks if she's been so mean, then why do they want to be her friend so bad?!? It's true!


----------



## zaara10

guccimamma said:


> my name is listed at addresses i don't /haven't lived at. brandi is an idiot. who cares if lisa lived in calabasasand i'm sure she'd admit it. she could have her name on properties for her daughter/son/investmentswho knows?



I don't know why no one was all over Brandi trying to play detective for no good reason. She even admitted to paying $9.95 to get the info. Dumba$$. Who does ish like that? I would never "rekindle" my friendship w/ a person like that. Brandi says stupid things all the time to try be funny but when someone else like Lisa does it (like needing a passport to come to the valley), she uses it to paint them to be a bad person.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not defending Brandi, I don't like her.  But I got her point w/ Lisa's Calabasas nonsense.


----------



## anabanana745

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm not defending Brandi, I don't like her.  But I got her point w/ Lisa's Calabasas nonsense.




Same. Don't the kardashians and a bunch of other celebs live there? Don't see how it's any different from Beverly Hills.


----------



## imgg

zaara10 said:


> I don't know why no one was all over Brandi trying to play detective for no good reason. She even admitted to paying $9.95 to get the info. Dumba$$. Who does ish like that? I would never "rekindle" my friendship w/ a person like that. Brandi says stupid things all the time to try be funny but when someone else like Lisa does it (like needing a passport to come to the valley), she uses it to paint them to be a bad person.



That is funny- Lisa statement about the passport thing, it's her humor and in good fun.  Brandi's issue over the Calabasas house is beyond me, since Brandi didn't even know Lisa if/when she lived there. To pay 9.95 and that's the best  dirt she could come up with&#8230;..dumb.  

Lisa needs to stop trying to help people who don't want to be helped&#8230;.Cedric, Brandi etc.


----------



## Swanky

Her point was about Lisa complaining about having to drive alllll the way to Brandi's.


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> That is funny- Lisa statement about the passport thing, it's her humor and in good fun.  Brandi's issue over the Calabasas house is beyond me, since Brandi didn't even know Lisa if/when she lived there. To pay 9.95 and that's the best  dirt she could come up with&#8230;..dumb.
> 
> Lisa needs to stop trying to help people who don't want to be helped&#8230;.Cedric, Brandi etc.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her point was about Lisa complaining about having to drive alllll the way to Brandi's.



I read Brandi's blog (don't judge ) she said she brought up Calabasas because Lisa would openly look down on Brandi's zip code, clothes, bags etc. I can believe that, judging from how snooty Lisa was about having to share a hotel bathroom with her own hubby. I've also seen her complaining about "tiny" resort rooms and other various first world gripes.


----------



## LADC_chick

Yeah. It's also really easy for Lisa to fall back on "It was a joke!" That's a cop out. If someone you claim is your friend says that something you said or did bothered her, always excusing it with "It was a joke" is pretty effing dismissive (particularly given the idiom "Often the truth is spoken in jest"). It's even more ridiculous when you like to play the victim the moment someone says anything that even resembles sarcasm to you, which is what Lisa does time and again.


----------



## GoGlam

I'm sure we all joke with our friends and sometimes prod our little jokes in places that may be slightly a sore subject for them.

With Brandi, she clearly is insecure about where she lives and what she has/does not have.  If my friend said they had to drive forever to get to where I am (which they had--it was true) then I would retort to Lisa "well I have to drive forever to visit the Vanderpump Museum" if I was feeling jib-jabby.

Otherwise, it is easy to say "but you like me so much that you're willing to do that right!?"

I don't see this as a big deal.  Brandi has way too many pain points.  Her insecurities have taken over.


----------



## pink1

I don't see how Brandi keeps up w/ all the people that have wronged her, she is mad at, supposed to be mad at.  It must be exhausting to be the victim all the time.


----------



## Swanky

bisousx said:


> I read Brandi's blog (don't judge ) she said she brought up Calabasas because Lisa would openly look down on Brandi's zip code, clothes, bags etc. I can believe that, judging from how snooty Lisa was about having to share a hotel bathroom with her own hubby. I've also seen her complaining about "tiny" resort rooms and other various first world gripes.


----------



## Suzie

I can appreciate Lisa's humour because Australian's have the same humour as the Pom's (well, we are convicts from England) it's called taking the p*ss. I find a lot of American's don't really get it, they think it is being nasty.


----------



## Swanky

I don't mind her sense of humor, I hate when  passive aggressive people end up playing victim roles. 
Own it.


----------



## slang

^ I agree. I get her sense of humor - my parents are British. To me she is the typical "can dish it out but can't take it" type of person and her playing the victim is nauseating (her twitter is ridiculous)


----------



## LADC_chick

Suzie said:


> I can appreciate Lisa's humour because Australian's have the same humour as the Pom's (well, we are convicts from England) it's called taking the p*ss. I find a lot of American's don't really get it, they think it is being nasty.



Nah. My problem with Lisa is, like others said above, she can't take it when it's turned on her. Trust me; I know about "taking the piss." Sarcasm isn't a foreign, "ungettable" concept. But if Lisa is going to fall back on that then she shouldn't turn around and play victim in her blogs and on Twitter.


----------



## GoGlam

Hold on.. Lisa can't take what?

From where I'm sitting, Lisa stops being able to take something when someone has made up a story about her trying to put Kyle on blast and such BS claims.. In fact, it's the same accuser (Brandi) who has brought it up several times, whilst she is accusing Lisa of being the horrible person to attempt to bring up Kyle's problems.

Yolanda even corroborated that what Brandi is saying didn't happen.

Otherwise, the "taking the piss" type jokes she has almost always handled.  When Brandi makes jokes about her "boyfriend" Ken and whatnot, Lisa makes an equal comeback or another comment that is humorous.

So for the most part, I am having some trouble seeing the "she can dish it but can't take it."  If anyone is like that, it is Brandi and Yolanda.


----------



## LADC_chick

When the women were joking about the way Lisa fainted on DWTS because it was so perfect or whatever? Oh, it wasn't a joke according to Lisa. It was serious that they would even make light of it. Yet Lisa can make a joke about Mauricio cheating while Portia is standing right there. Or she doesn't like it when Kyle tries to imitate her accent, but I remember one of the interview segments from season two, I think, when Kim kept not showing up to things, Lisa imitated the way Kim speaks in that moment. That's what I mean about Lisa not being able to take a joke coming her way.


----------



## Swanky

Nah, not IMO, has nothing to do w/ Brandi and Yo for me.  I've noticed it since the inception of the show.  I could see that edge of her that wasn't so obvious for the first few seasons.


----------



## GoGlam

LADC_chick said:


> When the women were joking about the way Lisa fainted on DWTS because it was so perfect or whatever? Oh, it wasn't a joke according to Lisa. It was serious that they would even make light of it. Yet Lisa can make a joke about Mauricio cheating while Portia is standing right there. Or she doesn't like it when Kyle tries to imitate her accent, but I remember one of the interview segments from season two, I think, when Kim kept not showing up to things, Lisa imitated the way Kim speaks in that moment. That's what I mean about Lisa not being able to take a joke coming her way.




They were saying she is lying and she is maintaining that she did faint.  Why would she be ok with that?  As a group, they spoke about her acting like she fainted several times.  I don't think that is taking the piss.

I agree she can't handle some things, just like everyone else.


----------



## sgj99

pink1 said:


> I don't see how Brandi keeps up w/ all the people that have wronged her, she is mad at, supposed to be mad at. It must be exhausting to be the victim all the time.


 
excellent point!


----------



## Nahreen

GoGlam said:


> They were saying she is lying and she is maintaining that she did faint.  Why would she be ok with that?  As a group, they spoke about her acting like she fainted several times.  I don't think that is taking the piss.
> 
> I agree she can't handle some things, just like everyone else.



I would get annoyed if people called me a liar. It is also such a ridiculous thing this fainting business, I can't understand why all the women need to discuss it over and over again. Now what is more of an issue is that magazine thing, once again Lisa is being accused of lying but this is more serious because this is affecting the relationship between her and Kyle and Mauricio and Ken. I totally understand why Lisa is upset with Brandi and Yolanda, they were supposed to be her friends and ended up stabbing her in the back. I think Brandies betrayal is beyond repair. Yo needs to start kissing Queen Lisas feet immidiately if she ever wants to repair that friendship.


----------



## GoGlam

Nahreen said:


> I would get annoyed if people called me a liar. It is also such a ridiculous thing this fainting business, I can't understand why all the women need to discuss it over and over again. Now what is more of an issue is that magazine thing, once again Lisa is being accused of lying but this is more serious because this is affecting the relationship between her and Kyle and Mauricio and Ken. I totally understand why Lisa is upset with Brandi and Yolanda, they were supposed to be her friends and ended up stabbing her in the back. I think Brandies betrayal is beyond repair. Yo needs to start kissing Queen Lisas feet immidiately if she ever wants to repair that friendship.




Yes! Yolanda's allegiance was to Brandi so she didn't speak up when she knew Brandi was lying before.  As soon as Brandi stepped on Yolanda's feet, Yolanda was fine to set the record straight!


----------



## xikry5talix

Even if Lisa is "joking" most of the time, wouldn't a good friend step back and think...oh hey, I'm upsetting my friends. I should cool it because I don't want to get misinterpreted or hurt their feelings?? They've all brought up how Lisa dismisses their feelings yet Lisa doesn't seem to care at all.


----------



## zaara10

xikry5talix said:


> Even if Lisa is "joking" most of the time, wouldn't a good friend step back and think...oh hey, I'm upsetting my friends. I should cool it because I don't want to get misinterpreted or hurt their feelings?? They've all brought up how Lisa dismisses their feelings yet Lisa doesn't seem to care at all.



I don't think Lisa really considers any of them her real friends. That's probably why she doesn't care very much.


----------



## Deleted member 471265

GoGlam said:


> I'm sure we all joke with our friends and sometimes prod our little jokes in places that may be slightly a sore subject for them.
> 
> With Brandi, she clearly is insecure about where she lives and what she has/does not have.  If my friend said they had to drive forever to get to where I am (which they had--it was true) then I would retort to Lisa "well I have to drive forever to visit the Vanderpump Museum" if I was feeling jib-jabby.
> 
> Otherwise, it is easy to say "but you like me so much that you're willing to do that right!?"
> 
> I don't see this as a big deal.  Brandi has way too many pain points.  Her insecurities have taken over.



Absolutely agree with this. Brandi is becoming waaaayyy too sensitive. 

However, I do think that the joke about putting the house on the market to become friends with Mauricio & Kyle was actually quite mean and she went completely across the fine line of sarcasm with that one. I'm glad she apologised for that.


----------



## GoGlam

spritz said:


> Absolutely agree with this. Brandi is becoming waaaayyy too sensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I do think that the joke about putting the house on the market to become friends with Mauricio & Kyle was actually quite mean and she went completely across the fine line of sarcasm with that one. I'm glad she apologised for that.





It was mean and she knew it when she said it.  Good she apologized but I think Lisa is the type that once she feels like she has been/could be back stabbed by someone in the future, she will never be a true loyal friend to them again... And I don't blame her.


----------



## starrynite_87

GoGlam said:


> I'm sure we all joke with our friends and sometimes prod our little jokes in places that may be slightly a sore subject for them.
> 
> With Brandi, she clearly is insecure about where she lives and what she has/does not have.  If my friend said they had to drive forever to get to where I am (which they had--it was true) then I would retort to Lisa "well I have to drive forever to visit the Vanderpump Museum" if I was feeling jib-jabby.
> 
> Otherwise, it is easy to say "but you like me so much that you're willing to do that right!?"
> 
> I don't see this as a big deal.  Brandi has way too many pain points.  Her insecurities have taken over.



I was thinking the same thing...Brandi is insecure about  where she lives.


----------



## Stilettolife

aggiebaby said:


> Just watching the reunion now, (excuse my language, but,) why is everyone so butt-hurt over Lisa being their friend?


 
Yeah, they act like their life will end if doesn't stay friends with them.  



xikry5talix said:


> Even if Lisa is "joking" most of the time, wouldn't a good friend step back and think...oh hey, I'm upsetting my friends. I should cool it because I don't want to get misinterpreted or hurt their feelings?? They've all brought up how Lisa dismisses their feelings yet Lisa doesn't seem to care at all.


 
This reminds me of the joke Teresa said in her book about Caroline being 1/16 olive garden italian or something like that and then not getting it when their friends are mad. 

Sometimes when you tell a friend, hey that hurt me or that wasn't cool, they brush off like it's no big deal. You have to wonder if they care anyway. This is one of the reasons why I just ended a friendship myself. It just built up and eventually I was like screw this. 



zaara10 said:


> I don't think Lisa really considers any of them her real friends. That's probably why she doesn't care very much.


 
Yeah they aint friends. She's their associate. As annoying as Yolanda was with the Hollywood friends bit, she had a point. 



spritz said:


> Absolutely agree with this. Brandi is becoming waaaayyy too sensitive.
> 
> However, I do think that the joke about putting the house on the market to become friends with Mauricio & Kyle was actually quite mean and she went completely across the fine line of sarcasm with that one. I'm glad she apologised for that.


 
She's sensitive to the most childish things though. I'm like get over it already. I really don't get why she goes after Scheena with such gusto when Eddie was cheating with other women, as well. She acts like Scheena was the only one.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Stilettolife said:


> Yeah they aint friends.  She's their associate.  As annoying as Yolanda was with the Hollywood friends bit, she had a point.




LOL Who is Yo to comment on "Hollywood FRIENDS" when she has "Hollywood MARRIAGE(S)"?  Fourth time's a charm, I'm sure.  Was she Mo's first wife? I somehow doubt that.  Can't hate the player, though.  Play on, Yo. Play on.


----------



## lallybelle

See this is the point that gets me. Brandi was "the truth cannon", blunt but honest according to Lisa. But Lisa was perfectly fine with Brandi blasting Adrienne's business and lying/exaggerating about law suits, etc. Why? Because Lisa was mad at Adrienne for the "selling stories" accusation at the reunion. She was perfectly fine backing Yo against Kyle when she knew Kyle wasn't lying because she was still pissed at Kyle. But now that Brandi is talking about HER and supposedly lying, it's the worst thing on earth and Yolanda is now horrible for backing Brandi.  Lisa = Hypocrite.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Did she literally call herself a "truth cannon"?  Charlie Sheen syndrome, much?


----------



## slang

lallybelle said:


> See this is the point that gets me. Brandi was "the truth cannon", blunt but honest according to Lisa. But Lisa was perfectly fine with Brandi blasting Adrienne's business and lying/exaggerating about law suits, etc. Why? Because Lisa was mad at Adrienne for the "selling stories" accusation at the reunion. She was perfectly fine backing Yo against Kyle when she knew Kyle wasn't lying because she was still pissed at Kyle. But now that Brandi is talking about HER and supposedly lying, it's the worst thing on earth and Yolanda is now horrible for backing Brandi.  Lisa = Hypocrite.



Yup! I've said this before - Lisa was ok with Brandi's tactics until she used them against Lisa and now she is aghast at Brandi's behaviour. Lisa is saying she may not return because of the mean attacks against her this season from Brandi and others but yet she sat and giggled when Brandi attacked Joyce all season


----------



## GirlieShoppe

GoGlam said:


> Yes! Yolanda's allegiance was to Brandi so she didn't speak up when she knew Brandi was lying before.  As soon as Brandi stepped on Yolanda's feet, Yolanda was fine to set the record straight!


 
Is there a rift between Yolanda and Brandi now?


----------



## Swanky

Lisa called Brandi a truth cannon.


I get why Brandi is hurt that Lisa continues to bring Sheana around though.  
If I had a friend, and her ex's mistress worked for me, I'd simply select a different server for my party if I knew she'd be there.  I mean, for real. . .  it's basic manners, no?


----------



## lallybelle

HermesNewbie said:


> Is there a rift between Yolanda and Brandi now?





They seemed to have a small tiff a little while back. Yo was on WWHL and said something about only being close to Brandi during filming and that she hadn't seen her in months. Brandi was watching and tweeted that she should have known when Yo  canceled dinner on her the prior week. Well it turns out Yo canceled because GiGi was sick in NY. I guess she thought Brandi was going to make some comment about GiGi so Yo started tweeting about not talking about the kids blah blah blah. It got tense for a bit but they actually have seemed quite friendly lately...


----------



## imgg

bisousx said:


> I read Brandi's blog (don't judge ) she said she brought up Calabasas because Lisa would openly look down on Brandi's zip code, clothes, bags etc. I can believe that, judging from how snooty Lisa was about having to share a hotel bathroom with her own hubby. I've also seen her complaining about "tiny" resort rooms and other various first world gripes.



I am so sick of the "poor Brandi" act.  She plays the victim for everything.  The pity party is old.

I think Lisa has a sense of humor that a lot of people don't get.  I doubt very seriously she would say something derogatory regarding where Brandi lives.  She made a joke about how far it was.

Also, regarding the hotel, when you get use to a certain lifestyle it is difficult to go back to something basic.  I am picky about hotels as well, so I understood where Lisa was coming from.


----------



## imgg

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Lisa called Brandi a truth cannon.
> 
> 
> *I get why Brandi is hurt that Lisa continues to bring Sheana around though.
> If I had a friend, and her ex's mistress worked for me, I'd simply select a different server for my party if I knew she'd be there.  I mean, for real. . .  it's basic manners, no?*



I agree with this but.....after 7 years?


----------



## horse17

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Lisa called Brandi a truth cannon.
> 
> 
> I get why Brandi is hurt that Lisa continues to bring Sheana around though.
> If I had a friend, and her ex's mistress worked for me, I'd simply select a different server for my party if I knew she'd be there.  I mean, for real. . .  it's basic manners, no?


yes.


 I always thought Lisa was way out of line for setting up that "meeting" with Brandi and Sheana...she didn't even ask Brandi, she just told her she thought it would be a good idea..after that, my opinion of Lisa was that she is a snake.


----------



## guccimamma

Pazdzernika said:


> Did she literally call herself a "truth cannon"?  Charlie Sheen syndrome, much?



those 2 would make quite a pair!


----------



## lucywife

Difficult for me to understand what Brandi wants from Lisa. She complains that Lisa used her, blames Lisa for not "mothering" her off camera and at the same time is upset that Lisa wants nothing to do with Brandi anymore. And all that after Brandi spent her hard-earned $9.99 to find "the truth" about Lisa. What is wrong with the world?! 
Why do you, at your forty plus with two kids expect anyone to lecture you about your behavior and demand consistency? Like it's their obligation to look after you? Wake up! Nobody owes you anything.


----------



## lalbert88

Wasn't Lisa mad at Brandi once because she was good friends with Cedric through all the BS he did to Lisa and Ken? Lisa is basically doing the same thing with Scheana to Brandi. I can see why Brandi would be mad at that.


----------



## swags

horse17 said:


> yes.
> 
> 
> I always thought Lisa was way out of line for setting up that "meeting" with Brandi and Sheana...she didn't even ask Brandi, she just told her she thought it would be a good idea..after that, my opinion of Lisa was that she is a snake.





I saw it as an opportunity for both. Lisa could introduce her Sur show through the meeting and Brandi solidified her role as a housewife because prior to that, I thought she was just a "friend" of the housewives. 

As far as recent events at Lisa's, I figured Bravo casted the wait staff. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a real set of caterers aside from the Sur staff.


----------



## Swanky

imgg said:


> I agree with this but.....after 7 years?



Yeah.  If I was cheated on I wouldn't want to see her in 3, 7, or 12 years.  No need for my friend to bring her around and ask me to hang out with it.  It's not natural.  It's not like she's short on waitstaff.


----------



## Nahreen

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yeah.  If I was cheated on I wouldn't want to see her in 3, 7, or 12 years.  No need for my friend to bring her around and ask me to hang out with it.  It's not natural.  It's not like she's short on waitstaff.



I think Brandie has profited a lot from that incidens. If it had not been for Eddie cheating with Schaena (and who knows how many others) and marrying LeAnn, Brandie would not be a housewife or being offered book deals. If Brandie did not want to sit down with Schaena, she could have passed. But I think that it was a perfect opportunity for Brandie to get good camera time and sympathy from the viewers, I at least felt sorry for her after that meeting and what her husband did. 

I have only seen Schaena and all the other SUR staff at dinners/parties that Lisa hosted for all the ladies. I think it has either been decided by Lisa and perhaps also Bravo since it also gives publicity to the SUR show as well. I highly doubt that Schaena was around when Brandie and Lisa met privately off the cameras.


----------



## GoGlam

Nahreen said:


> I think Brandie has profited a lot from that incidens. If it had not been for Eddie cheating with Schaena (and who knows how many others) and marrying LeAnn, Brandie would not be a housewife or being offered book deals. If Brandie did not want to sit down with Schaena, she could have passed. But I think that it was a perfect opportunity for Brandie to get good camera time and sympathy from the viewers, I at least felt sorry for her after that meeting and what her husband did.
> 
> I have only seen Schaena and all the other SUR staff at dinners/parties that Lisa hosted for all the ladies. I think it has either been decided by Lisa and perhaps also Bravo since it also gives publicity to the SUR show as well. I highly doubt that Schaena was around when Brandie and Lisa met privately off the cameras.




Yep.  These things are strategically set-up by Bravo producers.  I think Brandi is just mad that Lisa introduced Scheana to the Bravo game.  At that time, Lisa didn't even know Brandi so it wasn't even a "think twice" kind of situation.  For the producers, drama rooted in real-life events is the best kind!


----------



## imgg

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yeah.  If I was cheated on I wouldn't want to see her in 3, 7, or 12 years.  No need for my friend to bring her around and ask me to hang out with it.  It's not natural.  It's not like she's short on waitstaff.



I see your point.  I agree, Lisa should have handled that situation better.  Since Lisa has never been in that situation, I doubt she understood how Brandi felt.  That being said, I just can't seem to muster up any empathy for Brandi period.  She brings most of it on herself.


----------



## Swanky

I don't like Brandi either, but I can decipher right and wrong even when it involves her. Her friend shouldn't bring Sheana to events then ask her to give her marital advice .... ridic.


----------



## Nahreen

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't like Brandi either, but I can decipher right and wrong even when it involves her. Her friend shouldn't bring Sheana to events then ask her to give her marital advice .... ridic.



The marriage advice was I agree pushing it a bit too far. But I stick to my belief that all this Sheana, Eddie, LeAnn business has benefited Brandis position in this franchise.


----------



## swags

Nahreen said:


> The marriage advice was I agree pushing it a bit too far. But I stick to my belief that all this Sheana, Eddie, LeAnn business has benefited Brandis position in this franchise.





I agree, I don't remember Eddie and Leeann much once their affair and marriage news was over.
I liked Eddie on Young and Restless in the 90s, I thought as good looking as he was, he'd go on to more but I don't remember him doing a whole lot. I think CSI Miami for a season. I am not familiar with any of Leeanns recent music. 


In Brandi's case I wouldn't be fond of talking to the ex mistress but if her role on the show depends on it, she will do it and complain about it.


----------



## Nahreen

On tv here they are once again showing last season of the show. I feel after watching the last one, I look at it with different eyes. However, even though Brandie is not my favorite this season, Faye is still worse.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

horse17 said:


> I always thought Lisa was way out of line for setting up that "meeting" with Brandi and Sheana...she didn't even ask Brandi, she just told her she thought it would be a good idea..after that, my opinion of Lisa was that she is a snake.


 
Did Lisa really set it up though? I wouldn't be at all surprised if the producers suggested that meeting to both Brandi and Lisa but then had Lisa suggest it to Brandi on camera for the viewers' sake. It really seemed like a way to set up the introduction to Vanderpump Rules. Either way, Brandi could have said no if she really didn't want to do it.


----------



## lallybelle

Lisa/producers set it up. Lisa moved Scheena to Sur from Villa Blanca for VR. To bridge the 2 shows, they set up the sit down under the premise that since Brandi & Lisa were so close Brandi would go to the restaurant a lot and it would be uncomfortable and Lisa would be left scrambling to move Scheena's station to avoid having her wait on Brandi. This was supposed to "break the ice" so at least they could be in the same room and Lisa would have to deal with that. All it was was VR promo & intro. Of course Brandi didn't have to agree. She's not saying she was physically forced. She did it for Lisa, and yes I'm sure for herself as it gave her more story.

What she is saying is she was willing to go through that for Lisa's show because they were friends, now that she feels like she was "dropped" by Lisa, she feels used.


----------



## GoGlam

[QUOT E=lallybelle;26453164]Lisa/producers set it up. Lisa moved Scheena to Sur from Villa Blanca for VR. To bridge the 2 shows, they set up the sit down under the premise that since Brandi & Lisa were so close Brandi would go to the restaurant a lot and it would be uncomfortable and Lisa would be left scrambling to move Scheena's station to avoid having her wait on Brandi. This was supposed to "break the ice" so at least they could be in the same room and Lisa would have to deal with that. All it was was VR promo & intro. Of course Brandi didn't have to agree. She's not saying she was physically forced. She did it for Lisa, and yes I'm sure for herself as it gave her more story.

What she is saying is she was willing to go through that for Lisa's show because they were friends, now that she feels like she was "dropped" by Lisa, she feels used.[/QUOTE]


Yes but I also agree with a previous poster that she needed to do it, otherwise would not be on the shows and would not have a storyline.  She has benefited explicitly from it, otherwise she wouldn't be standing for it.  It just helps her storyline to now use it against Lisa to try to take away some of Lisa's fans.  What Brandi doesn't realize is that most viewers either realize this is set-up, they don't like Brandi either way, or both.


----------



## Nahreen

Brandi benefited from that sitdown with Sheana and got sympathy from the viewers. I don't think that many viewers had sympathy for Sheana at that point. However, I think that Sheana has handled herself well on Vanderpump Rules, particularly compared to the other SUR staff. Brandi on the other hand has behaved badly on RHOBH and her popularity probably started going down before this Lisa incident. Thus I now think Brandi is jelous/upset that Shaena has succeeded whereas she has not.


----------



## LADC_chick

I think it's one thing to ask Brandi to meet with Scheana under the guise of making it less awkward between the two since Brandi supposedly visited SUR often and Lisa was sooooo concerned about Brandi being put in Scheana's service section. That did benefit Brandi because she was a full-time cast member by then. I think it's crossing the line, though, for Lisa to expect Brandi to congratulate Scheana on her engagement and all that jazz. 

It would be like expecting Lisa, because of the set up with Cedric coming to the SUR opening, which Lisa was well aware of and agreed to, to turn around months later and be asked to host a birthday party or something for Cedric. Lisa would balk at the idea.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Has this been posted yet? The RHoBH cast makes an appearance on Lady Gaga's new music video.


----------



## slang

^ I read some of the ladies & Andy were in the video although I hadn't seen it, so thanks for posting. 

Now I offically feel old, because that video is bizarre (is Andy supposed to be God?)

Lisa is bouncing way too much playing that tamporine lol! 

Lisa & Kyle look nice at the end of the video when they are in black with slicked back hair, I see even Giggy made it in - I wonder why no Brandi or Joyce?


----------



## chowlover2

I love seeing Hearst Castle-LOL!


----------



## Cherrasaki

Andy must of made a good impression on Gaga enough to make a cameo in her video.  Was he supposed to be Eros????


----------



## lallybelle

Cherrasaki said:


> Andy must of made a good impression on Gaga enough to make a cameo in her video.  Was he supposed to be Eros????



Zeus


----------



## Wentworth-Roth




----------



## Chanel522

That is so so weird.


----------



## Michele26

Chanel522 said:


> That is so so weird.





Wonder why Brandi wasn't on it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh my gosh!  Whatever Lisa is doing she needs to stop, same with Kyle. Their mouths/lips look strange


----------



## Nishi621

I thought Brandi's big problem is that Lisa keeps having Sheena at her house to serve when she has private dinner parties and Brandi feels that with all the employees Lisa has, she can have someone other than Sheena there

I couldn't tell, was nutbag Carlton in that video?


----------



## Michele26

Nishi621 said:


> I thought Brandi's big problem is that Lisa keeps having Sheena at her house to serve when she has private dinner parties and Brandi feels that with all the employees Lisa has, she can have someone other than Sheena there
> 
> I couldn't tell, was nutbag Carlton in that video?



She's sitting to the right of Lisa playing the harp.


----------



## chowlover2

I've heard Gaga is not a fan of Brandi, and that's why she is missing from the video.


----------



## lalbert88

chowlover2 said:


> I've heard Gaga is not a fan of Brandi, and that's why she is missing from the video.




I heard this also


----------



## Nishi621

Michele26 said:


> She's sitting to the right of Lisa playing the harp.




Ugh, ok, now I see her. I was hoping she wasn't there.


----------



## limom

Nishi621 said:


> Ugh, ok, now I see her. I was hoping she wasn't there.



Here take a closer look


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Lisa is unrecognizable in the video... too much surgery/fillers/botox/whatever she uses.


----------



## Cherrasaki

lallybelle said:


> Zeus



I assumed he was playing Eros because in the video she mentions the God of Love and then they panned to Andy. Wouldn't of pictured 
him playing Zeus though.


----------



## lallybelle

Cherrasaki said:


> I assumed he was playing Eros because in the video she mentions the God of Love and then they panned to Andy. Wouldn't of pictured
> him playing Zeus though.





LOL! I wouldn't have known, but he tweeted it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So yolo said 'Gigi opened fashion week'.....ummmm, oh really?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> So yolo said 'Gigi opened fashion week'.....ummmm, oh really?



Lol. She didn't?


----------



## Sassys

Basically Kim you are a dingbat and certain people can't tolerate doofy people. I'm one of them!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh Kim STFU.  I'm tired of hearing about her sobriety.  I'm also over Lisa and ken not showing up for her daughters graduation. So effing what!  She sent an RSVP that she wasn't going to attend and a gift. That's enough.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need all of these ladies to lay off the face work next season and get these necks taken care of!  Good lawd.


----------



## Sassys

OMG, I can't deal with Kim and this damn graduation party! Get over it, she didn't come. Who cares!!! What does this woman not understand when she was told ahead of time Lisa was not coming. 

Lisa is not related to Kim, she is not obligated to go to Kim's daughter's damn party.

If I tell you I am not going to a party, that is the end of it. I'm not coming!!! If I want to go to your neighbors house that same night and sun bathe naked while your party is going on, it is my damn prerogative. Lisa does not owe Kim anything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gosh I wish Lisa would have said 'you talked ish about me while on dacing with the stars, why would you want me at the party anyways?'


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Joyce, you don't live in Beverly Hills.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Gosh I wish Lisa would have said 'you talked ish about me while on dacing with the stars, why would you want me at the party anyways?'



I will never understand why people get bent out  of shape because someone does not like them or don't want to be friends with them. Grow up, why do you let what I do or say make an impact on your life. If I don't want to be friends with you, it is my lost. Move on.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Gosh I wish Lisa would have said 'you talked ish about me while on dacing with the stars, why would you want me at the party anyways?'



I wish she would just say, I don't care for you and don't want to be bothered.


----------



## Sassys

Paps in Puerto Rico, Joyce please. Joyce was in Tiffany's and there were shots you can't get from outside. Joyce have a seat.


----------



## sgj99

wow!  Yolanda, the Queen of Etiquette, sure can't hide her dislike of Joyce ...


----------



## DivineMissM

Anyone else think it's strange how upset Brandy is over Ken?


----------



## DC-Cutie

DivineMissM said:


> Anyone else think it's strange how upset Brandy is over Ken?



Like a bad relationship


----------



## horse17

whats Yolos problem with Joyce?


----------



## sgj99

DivineMissM said:


> Anyone else think it's strange how upset Brandy is over Ken?



especially since she brought it on herself.  why would she think Ken would stay friends with her with she's "feuding" with Lisa?


----------



## horse17

Im sorry, but Yo telling Joyce that she should have compassion for Brandy was absurd....what a phony..Joyce responded with class to all of brandys BShi$,  more than  any of the housewives would have..


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> whats Yolos problem with Joyce?



isn't that strange?  it's like she can't let Joyce say anything without making a snide comment or rolling her eyes.  why does she care what Joyce says or does?  so what?  Joyce is a little simple but she'd rather stick up for Brandi?


----------



## horse17

^...right...Im not getting it....a part of me thinks that Yo and Brandy know that Joyce will not come back at them with harsh comments...so maybe they think she's an easy target...


----------



## cjy

Sassys said:


> I will never understand why people get bent out  of shape because someone does not like them or don't want to be friends with them. Grow up, why do you let what I do or say make an impact on your life. If I don't want to be friends with you, it is my lost. Move on.


Can you imagine what Brandi was like on the play ground?????


----------



## chowlover2

I can't wait for Brandi to turn on Yo! It's only a matter of time


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> I need all of these ladies to lay off the face work next season and get these necks taken care of!  Good lawd.



Fo' realz! How old is Kim?? I mean she looks like a great grandma! That's all I could think as she was crying.
Did the drinking & drugs do that to her??


----------



## DivineMissM

horse17 said:


> Im sorry, but Yo telling Joyce that she should have compassion for Brandy was absurd....what a phony..Joyce responded with class to all of brandys BShi$,  more than  any of the housewives would have..



Yeah, I don't get why no one likes Joyce.  She seems a little aloof at times, but that's no reason to wage war on someone.  She seems sweet to me.



sgj99 said:


> especially since she brought it on herself.  why would she think Ken would stay friends with her with she's "feuding" with Lisa?





DC-Cutie said:


> Like a bad relationship



It's so weird.  I would not be comfortable with any woman being that torn up over my husband like that.  I mean, except maybe his mama.



zaara10 said:


> Fo' realz! How old is Kim?? I mean she looks like a great grandma! That's all I could think as she was crying.
> Did the drinking & drugs do that to her??



Drinking and drugs definitely take a toll.


----------



## chowlover2

zaara10 said:


> Fo' realz! How old is Kim?? I mean she looks like a great grandma! That's all I could think as she was crying.
> Did the drinking & drugs do that to her??


 Kim is 49. Yes, drugs do that to a person.


----------



## chowlover2

Andy portrays Zeus in the Gaga video, he just confirmed on WWHL.


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> whats Yolos problem with Joyce?



Yolanda has a problem with anyone who doesn't cater to her.


----------



## Bentley1

I like Joyce, but her inability to defend herself is extremely frustrating to watch. There's being classy and there's being a doormat. I hate to categorize it as her simply being "classy." Classy folks know now to defend themselves just like everybody else. Meh, she probably won't be back next season anyways, so guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Pazdzernika

I don't know how Joyce can handle herself any other way.  She still represents the Miss PR organisation, among others, so I think it's best she keeps snappy (or witty) comments to herself.  It's such a pageant reaction to adversity, don't you think? Just smile and keep it moving! 

She's got a lot more to lose compared to Brandi, whose entire livelihood at the moment depends on being as ratchet as possible.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is Joyce's beauty pageant thing real?


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> I need all of these ladies to lay off the face work next season and get these necks taken care of!  Good lawd.





I noticed even Carlton has the uneven neck thing going on. I think they spent too much time tanning when they were younger.


----------



## bagsforme

Who was Brandi talking about that got fired and had their face pulled to tight?  I can't even remember who was on after they leave.


----------



## tomz_grl

bagsforme said:


> Who was Brandi talking about that got fired and had their face pulled to tight? I can't even remember who was on after they leave.


 
I was thinking it was Adrienne???


----------



## Love Of My Life

sgj99 said:


> especially since she brought it on herself.  why would she think Ken would stay friends with her with she's "feuding" with Lisa?


 

Exactly.  Ken's loyalty is to Lisa & Ken & Lisa have bet over backwards to
show support to Brandi..

I don't get all of them really... there are so many more important things
going on in each of their lives that its amazing they nitpick at each other.


----------



## Swanky

I can't search the thread to see if this is posted, wahhh!

 *Brandi Glanville & Joyce Giraud **Sorry, Gaga ...We're Too Busy To Be In Your Video*

 *         3/25/2014 12:30 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE





The "*Real Housewives of Beverly Hills*" did a cameo in *Lady Gaga*'s  new music video -- but two  prominent cast members are missing ... and  it was NOT Gaga's decision to keep them out ... the women opted out  themselves.

*Brandi Glanville* and *Joyce Giraud* are conspicuously absent from the video, "G.U.Y." ... and rumors swirled they had been banned by Mother Monster herself. 

But  sources close to the shoot tell TMZ the rumors aren't true -- Gaga  wanted the ENTIRE cast for the shoot ... but Joyce and Brandi took a  pass because they had previous commitments. 

Gaga's rep confirms to us she extended the invite to the entire cast.

The music video is bizarre ... with images of *Michael Jackson*, *Jesus*, *Gandhi*  and Lady G as a feathery bird-woman.  But when the Housewives show up  -- pretending to play musical instruments -- it's classic over-the-top  Gaga.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2wym66AJv


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> I like Joyce, but her inability to defend herself is extremely frustrating to watch. There's being classy and there's being a doormat. I hate to categorize it as her simply being "classy." Classy folks know now to defend themselves just like everybody else. Meh, she probably won't be back next season anyways, so guess it doesn't really matter.



This! I don't think Joyce is classy. I think she is not quick on her feet and all she knows how to do is sit there. You don't have to be gangster, but damn have some sort of come back.


----------



## Sassys

bagsforme said:


> Who was Brandi talking about that got fired and had their face pulled to tight?  I can't even remember who was on after they leave.



Adrienne


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> Is Joyce's beauty pageant thing real?




Yes... I think it is.


----------



## lulilu

How is gushing over how beautiful your husband's private parts are and how much you love it in any way classy or helping the beauty organization?

I find that who act (and she has said it several times) so crude.


----------



## 26Alexandra

bagsforme said:


> Who was Brandi talking about that got fired and had their face pulled to tight?  I can't even remember who was on after they leave.



I think she meant Taylor Armstrong.


----------



## Swanky

Taylor was on the other franchise {OC}


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> How is gushing over how beautiful your husband's private parts are and how much you love it in any way classy or helping the beauty organization?
> 
> I find that who act (and she has said it several times) so crude.





I don't think Joyce was deserving of all the venom she received this season but I also don't think she added anything of value. The hair tossing and penis bragging came off as immature to me.


----------



## bigdilove

No Taylor was in Beverly Hills.


----------



## Sassys

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Taylor was on the other franchise {OC}



Taylor was on Beverly Hills


----------



## zaara10

This is what pisses me off about "friends" like Brandi (I'm speaking from personal experience about a friend I've recently distanced myself from)... You decide to act sh!tty & talk crap about me instead of maturely expressing to me what you feel needs improving in our friendship. Then you wonder what went wrong & cry that I'm not there for you in your time of need. Why the hell should I be? If I'm that bad of a friend & you've convinced others of that too, why do you want me in your life? That's when I say, ok I'm done, bye. So I'm with Lisa & ken on this & I hope they stick to their decision to cut Brandi out. 

Sorry, I just had to rant bc seeing Brandi & her bs & crying to Ken just reminded me of bs I went through w/ a so-called friend. I don't need toxic drama filled relationships.


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> This is what pisses me off about "friends" like Brandi (I'm speaking from personal experience about a friend I've recently distanced myself from)... You decide to act sh!tty & talk crap about me instead of maturely expressing to me what you feel needs improving in our friendship. Then you wonder what went wrong & cry that I'm not there for you in your time of need. Why the hell should I be? *If I'm that bad of a friend & you've convinced others of that too, why do you want me in your life?* That's when I say, ok I'm done, bye. So I'm with Lisa & ken on this & I hope they stick to their decision to cut Brandi out.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to rant bc seeing Brandi & her bs & crying to Ken just reminded me of bs I went through w/ a so-called friend. I don't need toxic drama filled relationships.



This!


----------



## Nishi621

zaara10 said:


> Fo' realz! How old is Kim?? I mean she looks like a great grandma! That's all I could think as she was crying.
> Did the drinking & drugs do that to her??




She is 49, will be 50 this year. I think it's a combination of boozing, drugs and too much sun.


----------



## Swanky

bigdilove said:


> No Taylor was in Beverly Hills.



Oh geez, you're right! lol!  These 2 are hard to divide for me sometimes.  So many brainless blondes


----------



## Sassys

Celebrity Apprentice

I haven't watched this is years, but I am DYING to see how Brandi gets along with Vivica Fox and Kate Gosslin


----------



## LADC_chick

I don't think I've ever watched a Celebrity Apprentice (the last one I saw was the one with recently unemployed people or whatever the hook was for that season), but I'm curious about this CA with Kenya on it.


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> This is what pisses me off about "friends" like Brandi (I'm speaking from personal experience about a friend I've recently distanced myself from)... You decide to act sh!tty & talk crap about me instead of maturely expressing to me what you feel needs improving in our friendship. Then you wonder what went wrong & cry that I'm not there for you in your time of need. Why the hell should I be? If I'm that bad of a friend & you've convinced others of that too, why do you want me in your life? That's when I say, ok I'm done, bye. So I'm with Lisa & ken on this & I hope they stick to their decision to cut Brandi out.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to rant bc seeing Brandi & her bs & crying to Ken just reminded me of bs I went through w/ a so-called friend. I don't need toxic drama filled relationships.




Been there too!


----------



## Nishi621

Kate is one tough conniving cookie. I bet she does well


----------



## Love Of My Life

lulilu said:


> How is gushing over how beautiful your husband's private parts are and how much you love it in any way classy or helping the beauty organization?
> 
> I find that who act (and she has said it several times) so crude.


 

Joyce at times has no filter... There is no discretion with regard to private
or what should be a private subject matter & would not think any
beauty pageant would find this a suitable topic for a comment..

Who cares how well endowed he is? He may measure up for her but to
another, meh!


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> Kate is one tough conniving cookie. I bet she does well



Kate will be no match for Vivica, Kenya and Brandi. Kate was a bi$ch to her weak a$$ ex-husband Jon and to her kids. We have never seen her go up against non weak adults. People like Kate are all bark and no bite. She can only pounce on things that can't fight back.


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> I don't think Joyce was deserving of all the venom she received this season but I also don't think she added anything of value. The hair tossing and penis bragging came off as immature to me.


I agree


----------



## horse17

LADC_chick said:


> I don't think I've ever watched a Celebrity Apprentice (the last one I saw was the one with recently unemployed people or whatever the hook was for that season), but I'm curious about this CA with Kenya on it.


off topic.......I love your avatar!


----------



## LADC_chick

horse17 said:


> off topic.......I love your avatar!



Thank you!  I had the wall for help, but I'm trying to work myself up to not needing it for support.


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> Kate will be no match for Vivica, Kenya and Brandi. Kate was a bi$ch to her weak a$$ ex-husband Jon and to her kids. We have never seen her go up against non weak adults. People like Kate are all bark and no bite. She can only pounce on things that can't fight back.




Don't know Vivica or Kenya, but, to me, Brandi is pretty weak herself. Anyway, should be interesting to hear about it, I don't think I've ever watched more than a few minutes of the show


----------



## zaara10

Nishi621 said:


> Don't know Vivica or Kenya, but, to me, Brandi is pretty weak herself. Anyway, should be interesting to hear about it, I don't think I've ever watched more than a few minutes of the show



Brandi's no match for Kenya. And her dumb a$$ comments about black people & swimming ain't gonna help! Lol
When does CA start? I think I'll turn in.


----------



## Nishi621

zaara10 said:


> Brandi's no match for Kenya. And her dumb a$$ comments about black people & swimming ain't gonna help! Lol
> When does CA start? I think I'll turn in.



OK, I take it Kenya is another housewife from a different franchise?


----------



## LADC_chick

Nishi621 said:


> OK, I take it Kenya is another housewife from a different franchise?



Yeah, she's on Real Housewives of Atlanta.


----------



## Nishi621

LADC_chick said:


> Yeah, she's on Real Housewives of Atlanta.



Ah, ok. this is pretty much the only one I watch anymore. Except for maybe a few episodes of OC. I stopped watched NY and NJ a while ago, and i have never watched Miami or Atlanta


----------



## needloub

sgj99 said:


> isn't that strange?  it's like she can't let Joyce say anything without making a snide comment or rolling her eyes.  why does she care what Joyce says or does?  so what?  Joyce is a little simple but she'd rather stick up for Brandi?



Yolanda annoyed me the most during the reunion.  She'll probably blame her less than classy behavior on Lyme's Disease


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> I don't think Joyce was deserving of all the venom she received this season but I also don't think she added anything of value. The hair tossing and penis bragging came off as immature to me.



i agree, Joyce is immature and doesn't add anything.  she can go.  but Brandi and Yolanda's obvious dislike of her extremely catty.  i wasn't surprised by Brandi's behavior, she's been after Joyce all season.  but i was a little taken aback by Yolanda's snottiness towards Joyce at the reunion - she just couldn't let anything Joyce said go without some nastiness.



needloub said:


> Yolanda annoyed me the most during the reunion.  She'll probably blame her less than classy behavior on Lyme's Disease



i'm sure she will.  especially since she was "locked up" in her house suffering for 18 months.


----------



## CCfor C

Suzie said:


> I can appreciate Lisa's humour because Australian's have the same humour as the Pom's (well, we are convicts from England) it's called taking the p*ss. I find a lot of American's don't really get it, they think it is being nasty.




True that! ^^

All the "girls" (giggle) need to lay off the plastic surgery. Brandi hasn't had surgery on her cheeks? Really?? Raise your hand if you believe that... I would love to see all of them with zero makeup, sweats, natural hair color (gray, as are most of us after a certain age) and w/ their "real" bodies and faces. Then they would look like all of us! 

Brandi is crude, mean, and self-centered. Half of all marriages end in divorce. There have been a few that have also experienced this. It's not fun, even brutal, but at some point you have to deal with it. I agree w/her ex. Those boys should not be on camera. They have suffered enough. I don't think any of the children (under age) should be on camera, personally.

Joyce is annoying but I like her. I feel she is genuinely a nice person. And the comment about her husband's peepee? After the things these woman have said? That is sooo nothing compared to the others it's totally ridiculous.

Yolanda is classy but extremely condescending. Quit buttin' in all the time...hello! That's what you keep telling everyone else...so why don't YOU do it?? And as someone said, being married 4 times tarnishes you a bit. And you are offended by the "peepee" comment?? Oy. 

I like Kyle. Carleton is wacko. I would give up on her if I were Kyle. She has no class at all, IMO. 

Kim is Kim. I like Lisa's humor, though I wish she would own up to something if she did it. But it doesn't sound like Kim is owning up to things she said, either. I wonder what's going on with her son, Chad.(?)


----------



## CCfor C

Sassys said:


> OMG, I can't deal with Kim and this damn graduation party! Get over it, she didn't come. Who cares!!! What does this woman not understand when she was told ahead of time Lisa was not coming.
> 
> Lisa is not related to Kim, she is not obligated to go to Kim's daughter's damn party.
> 
> If I tell you I am not going to a party, that is the end of it. I'm not coming!!! If I want to go to your neighbors house that same night and sun bathe naked while your party is going on, it is my damn prerogative. Lisa does not owe Kim anything.




!


----------



## sgj99

CCfor C said:


> True that! ^^
> 
> All the "girls" (giggle) need to lay off the plastic surgery. Brandi hasn't had surgery on her cheeks? Really?? Raise your hand if you believe that... I would love to see all of them with zero makeup, sweats, natural hair color (gray, as are most of us after a certain age) and w/ their "real" bodies and faces. Then they would look like all of us!
> 
> Brandi is crude, mean, and self-centered. Half of all marriages end in divorce. There have been a few that have also experienced this. It's not fun, even brutal, but at some point you have to deal with it. I agree w/her ex. Those boys should not be on camera. They have suffered enough. I don't think any of the children (under age) should be on camera, personally.
> 
> Joyce is annoying but I like her. I feel she is genuinely a nice person. And the comment about her husband's peepee? *After the things these woman have said? That is sooo nothing compared to the others it's totally ridiculous.
> *
> Yolanda is classy but extremely condescending. Quit buttin' in all the time...hello! That's what you keep telling everyone else...so why don't YOU do it?? And as someone said, being married 4 times tarnishes you a bit. And you are offended by the "peepee" comment?? Oy.
> 
> I like Kyle. Carleton is wacko. I would give up on her if I were Kyle. She has no class at all, IMO.
> 
> Kim is Kim. I like Lisa's humor, though I wish she would own up to something if she did it. But it doesn't sound like Kim is owning up to things she said, either. I wonder what's going on with her son, Chad.(?)



and done.  Kyle has had her bikini line waxed (more than once) with a film crew.  that was truly bizarre to me.  and while Joyce's comments about her husband really bothered Carlton, Carlton spoke constantly about her love of sex, how hot she is, and alluded to a less than traditional sex life many times ... how is this different than Joyce's immature statements about her husband's anatomy?


----------



## GaudyGirl

CCfor C said:


> Joyce is annoying but I like her. I feel she is genuinely a nice person. And the comment about her husband's peepee? After the things these woman have said? That is sooo nothing compared to the others it's totally ridiculous.




Almost as disturbing as the idea of her discussing her husband's genitalia ad nauseum, is the fact that she keeps calling it a "peepee".
Buuut...yaaa. they are all pretty crass.


----------



## Sassys

Celebrity Apprentice


----------



## Nishi621

sgj99 said:


> and done.  Kyle has had her bikini line waxed (more than once) with a film crew.  that was truly bizarre to me.  and while Joyce's comments about her husband really bothered Carlton, Carlton spoke constantly about her love of sex, how hot she is, and alluded to a less than traditional sex life many times ... how is this different than Joyce's immature statements about her husband's anatomy?




Yes, how is Carlton any better with all her talk about her hot nanny, her sex room, her stage and pole and her demonstration of how the ball gag mask works?? I'll take Joyce's one comment about her husband's peepee (seriously, peepee???) over Carlton's constant grossness and talk about her sex life and how she used to run around the house naked and do it in every room, ugh!!! Such double standards and such hypocrites!!!

oh, and I said it before and will say it again, I am sick of Lisa saying she is "joking" all the time!! I am sorry, if a friend, co worker, neighbor or anyone you deal with on a regular basis tells you that they are hurt by your "joking", then it is time to stop making those "jokes". got it?

And, Brandi, please!!! It's not like you are the only woman around who got divorced because her husband cheated on her, get the f over it already or at least, shut up about it!!! We don't hear Yolanda going on and on about her and Mohammed's divorce


----------



## LADC_chick

A question about Celebrity Apprentice--Is it airing right now or is it just filming? If it's airing, on what station can you find it?


----------



## Nishi621

And, I agree with Kyle, Carlton came into the show with a chip on her shoulder. She complains about tons of things that Kyle says and does, yet, the other ladies do similar things and she doesn't say boo.


----------



## Sassys

Trouble In Paradise For &#8216;RHOBH&#8217; Star Yolanda & David Foster? She Reverts To Former Last Name, As Marital Home Is Listed For Sale

Is there another real housewives split on the horizon?

That&#8217;s what fans are wondering as rumors are flying that The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Yolanda Foster and her composer husband David Foster are splitting up.

The couple, famed for their lavish Malibu lifestyle, have recently been listing their real estate.

And Yolanda is suddenly using her former married name, Hadid &#8212; not Foster!  Still, David&#8217;s rep previously called the rumors of a split &#8220;totally not true.&#8221;

As RadarOnline.com has reported, the Fosters put their Malibu home up for sale earlier this year for a whopping $27.5 million.

Fans have seen Yolanda cooking dinners for David in the fabulous mansion, which features a custom glass refrigerator, six bedrooms, a state-of-the-art screening room, a recording studio for the musician, and stunning mountain and ocean views.

Last year, David also put his ritzy apartment in Canada up for sale for $5 million.

And in a surprising name change, Yolanda was credited as &#8220;Yolanda Hadid&#8221; in the credits for Lady Gaga&#8217;s housewives-filled new video &#8212; not Foster, which she normally goes by professionally.

Yolanda and most of the other RHOBH cast members did cameos in Gaga&#8217;s video called &#8220;G.U.Y.&#8211;An Artpop Film.&#8221;

However, the 50-year-old former model has also tweeted romantic photos of herself with David this month with #MyLove.  Yolanda is David&#8217;s fourth wife and they&#8217;ve been married since 2011.

As RHOBH fans know, though, Yolanda, who had three kids with her wealthy former husband, Mohamed Hadid, has had trouble involving David, 64, in her reality show.

On the housewives&#8217; recent trip to Puerto Rico, the others called out Yolanda for not having her husband around.

Yolanda explained David had made it clear the show was beneath him!

Meanwhile, as Radar has reported, Yolanda has ramped up her efforts to thrive on RHOBH as sources said she&#8217;s lobbied for Mohamed Hadid&#8217;s fiance, Shiva Safai, to join the show

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...anda-foster-david-foster-trouble-in-paradise/


----------



## tesi

interesting development on the yolanda front&#8230;.
my take is that david agreed to let her have her chance at personal fame with the show, then became disgusted with the stupidity involved on her part (and everyone else's for that matter).
she didn't come across as the wonderful gorgeous perfect trophy he thought he had married,
which is what david expected her role to be.  he was shown all her faults on high-def television.  
and then she got sick, horribly sick, according to her own account.  and gave david a dose of reality.  no vain egotistical man such as david wants to admit his own mortality, and having an ill wife throws it in your face.

the man is on wife number four for heaven's sake, the fact that yolanda thought this was her perfect true love is laughable.  sad, but laughable.  i'm sure she also used him for entrée into yet another world.  (this time music)  they deserve one another, but i don't see yolanda's position as the last wife holding firm&#8230;.

time will tell...


----------



## CaliQT

Yes, I always hated how Yolanda held herself so above everyone because she thought she'd landed such a catch... when she told Ken how "if my husband was here..." still even using his ABSENCE to show how she's better then the others!

One thing I never understood (or truly believed) was the talk about David caring for her - doing medical stuff... makes no sense at all. Why? They have the money to afford a nurse - 24/7 if they chose, so it's ridiculous to think David was there doing all that. 

If if really is true, then of course that would drive a shallow, vane man away! As with Camille, it's just human nature to root for these braggarts to fail. Yolanda might even be more humble and likable when she's not constantly looking down her nose at others.


----------



## zaara10

If I were Mohammed, I wouldn't be very happy with Yo using my last name again. I personally don't think she has a right to.  
Yo accused Lisa & Ken of thinking everyone is beneath them but it's really Yo & David who act like this.


----------



## aggiebaby

The video if anybody is interested.
The girls are in there somewhere around 3minutes, a few seconds in the middle of the video, and they're in it quite a bit at 6minutes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PNu_-deVemE


----------



## chowlover2

tesi said:


> interesting development on the yolanda front.
> my take is that david agreed to let her have her chance at personal fame with the show, then became disgusted with the stupidity involved on her part (and everyone else's for that matter).
> she didn't come across as the wonderful gorgeous perfect trophy he thought he had married,
> which is what david expected her role to be.  he was shown all her faults on high-def television.
> and then she got sick, horribly sick, according to her own account.  and gave david a dose of reality.  no vain egotistical man such as david wants to admit his own mortality, and having an ill wife throws it in your face.
> 
> the man is on wife number four for heaven's sake, the fact that yolanda thought this was her perfect true love is laughable.  sad, but laughable.  i'm sure she also used him for entrée into yet another world.  (this time music)  they deserve one another, but i don't see yolanda's position as the last wife holding firm.
> 
> time will tell...




Will be very interesting to see what happens. Yolanda going back to her previous married name? Why? Especially since she thinks she is married to her king. I kind of think she deserves it, if divorce is on the horizon.

I am also sick of her Lyme disease. I live in an area where the disease is prevalent. A friend of mine has been dealing with it for over 8 yrs now. Had to quit her job and could barely get off her couch. Finally she is having good luck with an alternative therapy. Yo and her 18 months is nothing. Not to mention the fact she doesn't have to work and can clay home and just focus on getting better.

I still think Brandi and Yo are extremely jealous of what Lisa has accomplished with the show. Yo siding withBrandi only cements her status as a fameho. Lisa is not perfect, but what she said us true, if she is so awful why do these women want to be her friend?

Brandi on Celebrity Apprentice? We can only hope she gets booted off first. Her 15 min are over.


----------



## lalbert88

LADC_chick said:


> A question about Celebrity Apprentice--Is it airing right now or is it just filming? If it's airing, on what station can you find it?




It's still being filmed. Not sure when it will be airing, but when it does, it's usually on NBC


----------



## needloub

I wonder if Yolanda thinks about her question/statement to Joyce..."I would hate to be married to you."  Careful what you put out into the world...


----------



## Swanky

zaara10 said:


> If I were Mohammed, I wouldn't be very happy with Yo using my last name again. I personally don't think she has a right to.
> Yo accused Lisa & Ken of thinking everyone is beneath them but it's really Yo & David who act like this.



She has every right to IMO 
My mother and dad divorced and she remarried.  They eventually divorced, after many years, and she changed her name back to my dad's name.  She wanted to have the same last name as her children {my sis and I}.  Perhaps this is the same for Yo if they're splitting {?} Or maybe she always uses Hadid in "work"{?}


----------



## mundodabolsa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She wanted to have the same last name as her children {my sis and I}.  Perhaps this is the same for Yo if they're splitting {?} Or maybe she always uses Hadid in "work"{?}



I wouldn't be surprised if they're not splitting at all but rather Yolanda is using Hadid so she is more identified with Gigi/Gigi is more identified with her for professional benefits for Gigi. Because Gigi does have potential to go far in modeling.


----------



## bisousx

I've always seen Yolanda referred to as Yolanda Hadid Foster... not Yolanda Hadid. The switch seems odd. 

I don't think Mohammed would care though, he seems _really_ chill, and all of them (David, Mohammed, Yo and Shiva) are very close.


----------



## CaliQT

It's also quite beneficial to Mohammed to have his name "out there."


----------



## Pazdzernika

mundodabolsa said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they're not splitting at all but rather Yolanda is using Hadid so she is more identified with Gigi/Gigi is more identified with her for professional benefits for Gigi. Because Gigi does have potential to go far in modeling.




This is what I thought, too.


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> and done.  Kyle has had her bikini line waxed (more than once) with a film crew.  that was truly bizarre to me.  and while Joyce's comments about her husband really bothered Carlton, Carlton spoke constantly about her love of sex, how hot she is, and alluded to a less than traditional sex life many times ... how is this different than Joyce's immature statements about her husband's anatomy?



Carlton also said something about the size of her husband's penis -- like a donkey or something.  So they are on equal footing in that area.


----------



## lulilu

chowlover2 said:


> Will be very interesting to see what happens. Yolanda going back to her previous married name? Why? Especially since she thinks she is married to her king. I kind of think she deserves it, if divorce is on the horizon.
> 
> I am also sick of her Lyme disease. I live in an area where the disease is prevalent. A friend of mine has been dealing with it for over 8 yrs now. Had to quit her job and could barely get off her couch. Finally she is having good luck with an alternative therapy. Yo and her 18 months is nothing. Not to mention the fact she doesn't have to work and can clay home and just focus on getting better.
> 
> I still think Brandi and Yo are extremely jealous of what Lisa has accomplished with the show. Yo siding withBrandi only cements her status as a fameho. Lisa is not perfect, but what she said us true, if she is so awful why do these women want to be her friend?
> 
> Brandi on Celebrity Apprentice? We can only hope she gets booted off first. Her 15 min are over.



Seriously?  Would you like to be home sick for 18 months whether or not you could afford it?  If I am home sick for a week I am going crazy.


----------



## LADC_chick

I thought Yolanda usually went by Yolanda Hadid Foster or Yolanda H. Foster. I think she's always had Hadid in her name since her marriage to (and subsequent divorce from) Mohamed. 



lalbert88 said:


> It's still being filmed. Not sure when it will be airing, but when it does, it's usually on NBC



Thank you!


----------



## Sassys

3/26/14


----------



## zaara10

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She has every right to IMO
> My mother and dad divorced and she remarried.  They eventually divorced, after many years, and she changed her name back to my dad's name.  She wanted to have the same last name as her children {my sis and I}.  Perhaps this is the same for Yo if they're splitting {?} Or maybe she always uses Hadid in "work"{?}



I see what you're saying. I guess I was also considering that he's engaged & maybe Shiva would take his last name so it's weird w/ the ex wife keeping the last name. But they're all on good terms it seems. I also just figured in such cases you go back to your maiden name. 
And I hope Shiva does not join the show!!! Yo will turn ugly on her for sure!


----------



## Swanky

If my own mother hadn't done it, I may have felt the same!


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> Seriously? Would you like to be home sick for 18 months whether or not you could afford it? If I am home sick for a week I am going crazy.


 Yolanda is not the first nor will she be the last person to contract Lyme disease. She has no job to speak of and unlimited funds so money and time are not a problem for her. I live where more people have Lyme than not, believe me, her 18 months is nothing compared to many people out there. I am not wishing her any ill will, just saying there are lots of people out there who have much worse cases. Not to mention having to leave their jobs due to the disease and not having $$$ for insurance and meds. It is nothing in this area to have take 4-6 weeks off to stay in the hospital for antibiotic therapy. I know because it happened to my Step-Dad not once, but twice.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Yolanda is not the first nor will she be the last person to contract Lyme disease. She has no job to speak of and unlimited funds so money and time are not a problem for her. I live where more people have Lyme than not, believe me, her 18 months is nothing compared to many people out there. I am not wishing her any ill will, just saying there are lots of people out there who have much worse cases. Not to mention having to leave their jobs due to the disease and not having $$$ for insurance and meds. It is nothing in this area to have take 4-6 weeks off to stay in the hospital for antibiotic therapy. I know because it happened to my Step-Dad not once, but twice.



I am not buying she was out of commission for 18mos. Last season was not 18mos ago and she went to parties, went to Paris, had parties at her house, worked out with her trainer. If she was so ill, she would not be able to do all that.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I am not buying she was out of commission for 18mos. Last season was not 18mos ago and she went to parties, went to Paris, had parties at her house, worked out with her trainer. If she was so ill, she would not be able to do all that.


Bible!


----------



## GoGlam

I agree.  There really isn't anything to buy.  She said she was sitting in bed at home, sick, for 18 months.  That didn't happen.  She was not bed ridden.  She appeared at many events and taped the show.  She traveled to Paris, NYC and Puerto Rico (in the least).

Has she been sick for 18 months? Sure.  Was she incapacitated for 18 months? Not physically.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> 3/26/14



Zoom in on Lisa's face. It's a pillowy mask. It looks swollen around the jawline.


----------



## lallybelle

Eh...I don't think using Hadid for the video means her & David are spittling. They are still taking trips and Yo's still all "my love" this and "my love" that on twitter. But I guess you never know...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Like I said earlier, Everytime Yolo speaks on her illness it's gets more dramatic each time...


----------



## Bentley1

I'm gonna need her to shut up about her illness already.  And I'm never one to minimize any type of illness at all, but this woman is a liar and borderline histrionic about her need to use it as a crutch to get her point across all.the.time. 

WHY don't the other women call her out on it?  She went after Lisa for not Visiting her the "18 months" she was bedridden, and Lisa sat there like a dummy and took it and apologized! It's so frustrating to watch.


----------



## horse17

chowlover2 said:


> Yolanda is not the first nor will she be the last person to contract Lyme disease. She has no job to speak of and unlimited funds so money and time are not a problem for her. I live where more people have Lyme than not, believe me, her 18 months is nothing compared to many people out there. I am not wishing her any ill will, just saying there are lots of people out there who have much worse cases. Not to mention having to leave their jobs due to the disease and not having $$$ for insurance and meds. It is nothing in this area to have take 4-6 weeks off to stay in the hospital for antibiotic therapy. I know because it happened to my Step-Dad not once, but twice.


I so agree with you.....I felt very bad for her, and anyone else that has such a disease...I wish she would just once use her big mouth to say that she is grateful that she is in a position to battle this with so many comforts that most others do not have...


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> I'm gonna need her to shut up about her illness already.  And I'm never one to minimize any type of illness at all, but this woman is a liar and borderline histrionic about her need to use it as a crutch to get her point across all.the.time.
> 
> *WHY don't the other women call her out on it?  She went after Lisa for not Visiting her the "18 months" she was bedridden, and Lisa sat there like a dummy and took it and apologized! It's so frustrating to watch*.



Exactly! I would have said, uh, you were *not* bedridden for 18mos. Did you mean 18 days or 8 weeks? If you were so sick, how were you able to film and travel with us? Maybe if you ate some food and got some nourishment, instead of starving yourself on lemonade, you wouldn't be so damn sick.


----------



## nycmom

Bentley1 said:


> WHY don't the other women call her out on it?  She went after Lisa for not Visiting her the "18 months" she was bedridden, and Lisa sat there like a dummy and took it and apologized! It's so frustrating to watch.



I know it drives me crazy, I don't get it at all!!!


----------



## Bagbug

Wait!  What?  Am I reading correctly miss cleanse is getting a divorce from her king?  No.  How when he is such an arragont name dropping dick head.  Say it isn't so.   Carlton uggggg!


----------



## lucywife

Bentley1 said:


> I'm gonna need her to shut up about her illness already.  And I'm never one to minimize any type of illness at all, but this woman is a liar and borderline histrionic about her need to use it as a crutch to get her point across all.the.time.
> 
> WHY don't the other women call her out on it?  She went after Lisa for not Visiting her the "18 months" she was bedridden, and *Lisa sat there like a dummy and took it and apologized! It's so frustrating to watch.*


 lol arguing with an idiot makes you one. Viewers are not as gullible as Yo thinks, we don't care who she is and was married to, for Lisa and others it probably matters because the Hollywood bubble they live in is very small. Yo's Lyme mantra is not working on viewers, obviously. Would be better if she just kept all that to herself, she wouldn't look so desperately _stupid_.


----------



## Bagbug

Her and Aviva should get together already


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> Carlton also said something about the size of her husband's penis -- like a donkey or something.  So they are on equal footing in that area.



she most certainly did - something like he was "hung like a donkey!"
eeeeewwww!!!


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Exactly! I would have said, uh, you were *not* bedridden for 18mos. Did you mean 18 days or 8 weeks? If you were so sick, how were you able to film and travel with us? Maybe if you ate some food and got some nourishment, instead of starving yourself on lemonade, you wouldn't be so damn sick.



 omg, ALL of this! 

She didn't have to bicker and argue, just said her piece and left it at that. She would have been pointing out facts, so she could have dropped it on her and then dismissed her and moved on.


----------



## lucywife

sgj99 said:


> she most certainly did - something like he was "hung like a donkey!"
> eeeeewwww!!!


 lol wasn't she the one who was all offended and insulted because she said she has the visual of Joyce's hubster running around naked and that is inexcusable in her book? She also said that the whole world doesn't need to know about Joyce's husband peepee and in the same sentence "my husband hung like a donkey", but that's a secret tssss.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> lol wasn't she the one who was all offended and insulted because she said she has the visual of Joyce's hubster running around naked and that is inexcusable in her book? She also said that the whole world doesn't need to know about Joyce's husband peepee and in the same sentence "my husband hung like a donkey", but that's a secret tssss.



Yes she did. And then had the nerve to talk about her sex life every damn episode AND have a damn near swingers party in her back yard in broad daylight.

I still can't get the stupid "you get nakee, no you get nakee" conversation out of my head


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> Yes she did. And then had the nerve to talk about her sex life every damn episode AND have a damn near swingers party in her back yard in broad daylight.
> 
> *I still can't get the stupid "you get nakee, no you get nakee" conversation out of my head *


 Oh yea  that was probably the worst


----------



## Bentley1

lucywife said:


> lol arguing with an idiot makes you one. Viewers are not as gullible as Yo thinks, we don't care who she is and was married to, for Lisa and others it probably matters because the Hollywood bubble they live in is very small. Yo's Lyme mantra is not working on viewers, obviously. Would be better if she just kept all that to herself, she wouldn't look so desperately _stupid_.



True, but Lisa could have just dropped the facts on Yo's lap and kept it moving. Even as simple as "Dah-ling, we were just in Paris together 6 months ago, I don't think you've been in the bed for that long." Definitely pointless to bicker back and forth with the woman though, b/c she wants us all to know SHE WAS BEDRIDDEN for 18 MONTHS. 

Reminds me of Sheree from Real Housewives of Atlanta, "who gon' check me, boo?" I'd check Yo in a heartbeat. She needs to be taken down MANY notches, just like Camille.  Camille learned her lesson though, Yo has just gotten worse. No one checks Yolanda on it, so she has gotten more and more bold, dramatic and dishonest.


----------



## sgj99

lucywife said:


> lol wasn't she the one who was all offended and insulted because she said she has the visual of Joyce's hubster running around naked and that is inexcusable in her book? She also said that the whole world doesn't need to know about Joyce's husband peepee and in the same sentence "my husband hung like a donkey", but that's a secret tssss.





Sassys said:


> Yes she did. And then had the nerve to talk about her sex life every damn episode AND have a damn near swingers party in her back yard in broad daylight.
> 
> I still can't get the stupid "you get nakee, no you get nakee" conversation out of my head



yes!  besides being weird she's also the biggest hypocrite on the show!


----------



## imgg

Bentley1 said:


> I'm gonna need her to shut up about her illness already.  And I'm never one to minimize any type of illness at all, but this woman is a liar and borderline histrionic about her need to use it as a crutch to get her point across all.the.time.
> 
> *WHY don't the other women call her out on it?  She went after Lisa for not Visiting her the "18 months" she was bedridden, and Lisa sat there like a dummy and took it and apologized! It's so frustrating to watch*.



It's hard to call someone out who claims they have a disease.  You can't win.


----------



## zaara10

imgg said:


> It's hard to call someone out who claims they have a disease.  You can't win.



That's true. Next thing you know they'll be calling you insensitive. 
Considering Joyce's father just died, they weren't especially nice to her. And she didn't even bring that up. Brandi lost her dog & went into depression & expected everyone to be sensitive to her. Makes no sense. They're so damn self absorbed it's disgusting.


----------



## Bentley1

I don't think anyone had to question Yolanda being ill.  That's not where the bone of contention is.  It's the fact that she continues to repeat that she couldn't leave the house for 18 months, was stuck in the bed, couldn't go anywhere, didn't see anyone, etc.  I would validate her illness, but then point out that that we did, in fact, spend time together on many different occasions.


----------



## lucywife

zaara10 said:


> That's true. Next thing you know they'll be calling you insensitive.
> Considering Joyce's father just died, they weren't especially nice to her. And she didn't even bring that up. Brandi lost her dog & went into depression & expected everyone to be sensitive to her. Makes no sense. They're so damn self absorbed it's disgusting.


----------



## guccimamma

i was looking for images of yolanda's home for sale, and found out that she got married to david in 2011.

for some reason i thought they had been married several years (at least 5).


----------



## Pazdzernika

guccimamma said:


> i was looking for images of yolanda's home for sale, and found out that she got married to david in 2011.
> 
> for some reason i thought they had been married several years (at least 5).




Nope, just like Kim Z she got married on 11.11.11


----------



## guccimamma

Pazdzernika said:


> Nope, just like Kim Z she got married on 11.11.11



so she got married to the king, then started RBOH&#8230;then almost immediately went to bed for 18 mo with lyme disease? all that and lemon farming??

big 2 years.


----------



## cjy

guccimamma said:


> so she got married to the king, then started rbohthen almost immediately went to bed for 18 mo with lyme disease? All that and lemon farming??
> 
> Big 2 years.


lol!!!!


----------



## Nahreen

I am watching the second reunion episode now. Yo said Gigi is paying her own rent. How much is the rent for such a condo and how can a student afford it? I thought there were also large tuition fees in the US? Did Yo also have to pay something for the condo to begin with or is it purely rent? Here re apartments you either rent only or buy plus pay a small rent. Houses you buy but no rent.


----------



## GoGlam

Nahreen said:


> I am watching the second reunion episode now. Yo said Gigi is paying her own rent. How much is the rent for such a condo and how can a student afford it? I thought there were also large tuition fees in the US? Did Yo also have to pay something for the condo to begin with or is it purely rent? Here re apartments you either rent only or buy plus pay a small rent. Houses you buy but no rent.




I don't know for sure what area her apartment is in.. Maybe Chelsea.

Her rent (with updated kitchen) could easily be $3,500 a month, if not more depending on the building's amenities.

If she's getting high profile modeling jobs--which she is--she can be paid at least few thousand a job.  Her name is not recognizable enough to make 6 figures at least for every job but I'm sure she made some good money on her Guess contract.


----------



## Pazdzernika

guccimamma said:


> so she got married to the king, then started RBOHthen almost immediately went to bed for 18 mo with lyme disease? all that and lemon farming??
> 
> big 2 years.




"Lemon farming."  HA, what a great start to the weekend! (It's after 5 in London, ya'll!)


----------



## Nahreen

GoGlam said:


> I don't know for sure what area her apartment is in.. Maybe Chelsea.
> 
> Her rent (with updated kitchen) could easily be $3,500 a month, if not more depending on the building's amenities.
> 
> If she's getting high profile modeling jobs--which she is--she can be paid at least few thousand a job.  Her name is not recognizable enough to make 6 figures at least for every job but I'm sure she made some good money on her Guess contract.



Thanks GoGlam. I bet her parent pays her tuition fees for school. Otherwise it does not make sence to spend so much of your modelling income on an apartment.


----------



## Pazdzernika

And regarding Gigi "paying" -  let's not forget where she comes from.  I'm sure her parents have some nice trust and/or savings she has access to.


----------



## Nahreen

I wonder who will buy Brandis second book. I don't need to read about her.


----------



## guccimamma

Pazdzernika said:


> And regarding Gigi "paying" -  let's not forget where she comes from.  I'm sure her parents have some nice trust and/or savings she has access to.



yeah, i bet she's paying out of her pre-established trust for living expenses.


----------



## guccimamma

Nahreen said:


> I wonder who will buy Brandis second book. I don't need to read about her.



tall skinny botoxed slutty alcoholic bitter ex wives?


----------



## needloub

Slightly off topic, but has anyone noticed that an "l" is missing in the title of this thread?  Maybe Brandi wrote it due to her TMJ


----------



## PrincessCypress

guccimamma said:


> tall skinny botoxed slutty alcoholic bitter ex wives?


----------



## Michele26

I would be shocked if Gigi's apartment was less than 4,500.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Are we sure that her apartment isn't already outright owned by a family member or a family friend and "leased" to her at a lower than what would be normal market rate?  Their family has a lot of wealthy connections.  I wouldn't be surprised if she got some sort of "deal" on this.


----------



## limom

I doubt that Yolanda is divorcing or confined to bed rest at this time.
Here she is jet setting in Asia with her king.
She does live the life


----------



## Sassys

E! Did a special called closet envy and Kyle was on it. They asked her what was the most expensive thing in her closet  (she was standing in front if some of her birkins) and she grabbed a pair of shoes and said they were the most expensive. Uh, Louboutins are not more than a birkin. I thought it was weird she didn't grab a birkin.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> E! Did a special called closet envy and Kyle was on it. They asked her what was the most expensive thing in her closet (she was standing in front if some of her birkins) and she grabbed a pair of shoes and said they were the most expensive. Uh, Louboutins are not more than a birkin. I thought it was weird she didn't grab a birkin.


 The K girls are not too bright...


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> I doubt that Yolanda is divorcing or confined to bed rest at this time.
> Here she is jet setting in Asia with her king.
> She does live the life



Not for nothing, but Yo works very hard at her life -- making a spectacular house, dinner parties, exercise (and whatever else to keep her shape and looks) and being at his beck and call.  She also works hard at making him feel as if he is her king -- she is no dummy.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> The K girls are not too bright...



Maybe her bags are fake.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> Not for nothing, but Yo works very hard at her life -- making a spectacular house, dinner parties, exercise (and whatever else to keep her shape and looks) and being at his beck and call.  She also works hard at making him feel as if he is her king -- she is no dummy.



She sure does. She caters to David and that can't be an easy task.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Maybe her bags are fake.


 Nothing would surprise me from this family.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sassys said:


> Maybe her bags are fake.


 
Yep, she was photographed carrying a fake Birkin not too long ago.


----------



## LADC_chick

Wasn't that gossip and conjecture? Now it's fact?


----------



## zaara10

HermesNewbie said:


> Yep, she was photographed carrying a fake Birkin not too long ago.



Wow! Not that I want one, lol, but how much is a fake birkin? Why would someone who gets photographed by paps carry a fake? That's just stupid.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> Wow! Not that I want one, lol, but how much is a fake birkin? Why would someone who gets photographed by paps carry a fake? That's just stupid.



Paris admitted she carried fake bags, so it may run in the family


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LADC_chick said:


> Wasn't that gossip and conjecture? Now it's fact?




Not sure if your post was directed at me, but she definitely was photographed carrying a fake Birkin.


----------



## chowlover2

zaara10 said:


> Wow! Not that I want one, lol, but how much is a fake birkin? Why would someone who gets photographed by paps carry a fake? That's just stupid.


 No idea how much a fake costs. I do subscribe to Docride's Hermes Rehab & Repair thread here. ( I rehab older Coach bags and her leather tips are wonderful. ) Anyway, you would not believe how someone spends $10K or more for a bag, carries it once and scrapes or scratches it. Don't forget rain, they are not treated for that either. I don't know if I would even want to carry one considering all of that. While I would not condone carrying a fake, I can see why someone might. I'll stick to my Bals and for really bad weather, my old glove leather Coach bags, they wear like iron!


----------



## LADC_chick

HermesNewbie said:


> Not sure if your post was directed at me, but she definitely was photographed carrying a fake Birkin.



I remember that she was photographed. I remember the talk surrounding it. I'm having a hard time making the leap to it now being fact that it was fake. Given what her husband makes on RE commission as well as being the CEO of his own agency, given her own six figure contract as a HW, I just don't buy that she's carrying a fake. She carried a Birkin in the first season as well.

It isn't just about Kyle, though. Like, if someone decided that based on a paparazzi shot that Joyce or Yolanda or Lisa were carrying a fake, it wouldn't make sense to me given all the other stuff we know. These women can legitimately afford these bags without needing to save their average 9-5 salaries. So...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LADC_chick said:


> I remember that she was photographed. I remember the talk surrounding it. I'm having a hard time making the leap to it now being fact that it was fake. Given what her husband makes on RE commission as well as being the CEO of his own agency, given her own six figure contract as a HW, I just don't buy that she's carrying a fake. She carried a Birkin in the first season as well.



While I'm sure she owns authentic Birkins, that particular one was a fake, no doubt about it.  There was one big detail that gave it away.


----------



## sunspray

HermesNewbie said:


> While I'm sure she owns authentic Birkins, that particular one was a fake, no doubt about it.  There was one big detail that gave it away.



What was the detail?  I remember everyone saying this but why is it a big secret?


----------



## slang

If we're talking about the red Birkin, I am on other purse forums and blogs and they say it's real so I don't know what to believe....
Kyle has at least 2 other Birkins we have seen that are real, aswell as of the the Chanel's she has carried which are real - she doesn't seem like a person who would carry a fake when she has a nice collection of bags already


----------



## Allisonfaye

CCfor C said:


> True that! ^^
> 
> All the "girls" (giggle) need to lay off the plastic surgery. Brandi hasn't had surgery on her cheeks? Really?? Raise your hand if you believe that... I would love to see all of them with zero makeup, sweats, natural hair color (gray, as are most of us after a certain age) and w/ their "real" bodies and faces. Then they would look like all of us!
> 
> Brandi is crude, mean, and self-centered. Half of all marriages end in divorce. There have been a few that have also experienced this. It's not fun, even brutal, but at some point you have to deal with it. I agree w/her ex. Those boys should not be on camera. They have suffered enough. I don't think any of the children (under age) should be on camera, personally.
> 
> Joyce is annoying but I like her. I feel she is genuinely a nice person. And the comment about her husband's peepee? After the things these woman have said? That is sooo nothing compared to the others it's totally ridiculous.
> 
> Yolanda is classy but extremely condescending. Quit buttin' in all the time...hello! That's what you keep telling everyone else...so why don't YOU do it?? And as someone said, being married 4 times tarnishes you a bit. And you are offended by the "peepee" comment?? Oy.
> 
> I like Kyle. Carleton is wacko. I would give up on her if I were Kyle. She has no class at all, IMO.
> 
> Kim is Kim. I like Lisa's humor, though I wish she would own up to something if she did it. But it doesn't sound like Kim is owning up to things she said, either. I wonder what's going on with her son, Chad.(?)



When they were showing scenes from the show, there were a few where they women were wearing no makeup. Kyle and someone else.I can't remember who. Maybe Kim. They just look like everyone else. They wear a LOT of eye makeup on this show. I do think Kyle looked very pretty in the reunion. I like her hair better this way than the pieces hanging down the sides of her face.



sgj99 said:


> and done.  Kyle has had her bikini line waxed (more than once) with a film crew.  that was truly bizarre to me.  and while Joyce's comments about her husband really bothered Carlton, Carlton spoke constantly about her love of sex, how hot she is, and alluded to a less than traditional sex life many times ... how is this different than Joyce's immature statements about her husband's anatomy?






Nishi621 said:


> Yes, how is Carlton any better with all her talk about her hot nanny, her sex room, her stage and pole and her demonstration of how the ball gag mask works?? I'll take Joyce's one comment about her husband's peepee (seriously, peepee???) over Carlton's constant grossness and talk about her sex life and how she used to run around the house naked and do it in every room, ugh!!! Such double standards and such hypocrites!!!
> 
> oh, and I said it before and will say it again, I am sick of Lisa saying she is "joking" all the time!! I am sorry, if a friend, co worker, neighbor or anyone you deal with on a regular basis tells you that they are hurt by your "joking", then it is time to stop making those "jokes". got it?
> 
> And, Brandi, please!!! It's not like you are the only woman around who got divorced because her husband cheated on her, get the f over it already or at least, shut up about it!!! We don't hear Yolanda going on and on about her and Mohammed's divorce



I was wondering why Carleton's constant discussion of sex wasn't brought up more. 



lulilu said:


> Seriously?  Would you like to be home sick for 18 months whether or not you could afford it?  If I am home sick for a week I am going crazy.







Nahreen said:


> I wonder who will buy Brandis second book. I don't need to read about her.



I was wondering who the he$$ bought her FIRST book. A bestseller no less. 



limom said:


> I doubt that Yolanda is divorcing or confined to bed rest at this time.
> Here she is jet setting in Asia with her king.
> She does live the life



Looks like they are trying to combat the story with a little publicity. Obviously they had someone take the photo since it's on the plane.


----------



## zaara10

I was flipping channels & noticed the description for RHOBH said:
"The housewives share their beauty & health regimens & discuss their growing children."
Ha! More like "Self absorbed, Botoxed b!tches fight over stupid & petty things."


----------



## Allisonfaye

zaara10 said:


> I was flipping channels & noticed the description for RHOBH said:
> "The housewives share their beauty & health regimens & discuss their growing children."
> Ha! More like "Self absorbed, Botoxed b!tches fight over stupid & petty things."



I think it's funny how they ONLY think they will admit to is Botox and some lip stuff. Who do they think they are kidding?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Allisonfaye said:


> I think it's funny how they ONLY think they will admit to is Botox and some lip stuff. Who do they think they are kidding?



Seriously!

I always say, people will admit to being alcoholics, drug abusers before they admit to having cosmetic surgery.


----------



## creighbaby

Finally caught up with the first two reunion episodes. Both Kyle and Lisa's bottom lips disturb me. Not natural. Oh, and I know I am late to this, but why is ok for Lisa to talk **** about Mauricio, who wasn't on stage, but she gets pissed if someone says something about ken.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> Seriously!
> 
> I always say, people will admit to being alcoholics, drug abusers before they admit to having cosmetic surgery.




You're so right. I have a male relative who readily admits he's been to rehab/jail  for alcohol abuse/DUI, but refuses to fess up that he's had hair plugs and has a whole new set of teeth. According to him, his hair magically grew back and his teeth are now Colgate smile perfect because he's stopped drinking.  And this is a guy in his late 40s. So, I can only imagine how secretive these women are about their various procedures.


----------



## Pazdzernika

I'm surprised at how often Andy Cohen freely asks these women (and other franchises) if they've ever had work done.  (WWHL, Reunions) I find it very rude.  It's like asking someone how much they weigh or how much money they have.  I don't think it's something that should be brought up.  Asking questions like these puts them in an awkward position and forces them to respond.  I guess they can say "no comment" but most interpret that as an admission of guilt.


----------



## GoGlam

This is almost hilarious.. So much of what Kyle is accusing Lisa of, she does herself.

Kyle was and always will be a snake.


----------



## anabanana745

Pazdzernika said:


> I'm surprised at how often Andy Cohen freely asks these women (and other franchises) if they've ever had work done.  (WWHL, Reunions) I find it very rude.  It's like asking someone how much they weigh or how much money they have.  I don't think it's something that should be brought up.  Asking questions like these puts them in an awkward position and forces them to respond.  I guess they can say "no comment" but most interpret that as an admission of guilt.




I don't understand why there is such a stigma with having procedures. Everyone ages. In Hollywood it's practically the norm to do what you can and slow down nature. So you had a facelift. You look great. Why lie about it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brandi - please, I beg of her to get a freaking life!  She sounds like a 10 yr old kid throwing s temper tantrum. So what Lisa threw Scheana a party, so what she took her shopping. So effing what!

She sounds pathetic and desperate.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Pazdzernika said:


> I'm surprised at how often Andy Cohen freely asks these women (and other franchises) if they've ever had work done.  (WWHL, Reunions) I find it very rude.  It's like asking someone how much they weigh or how much money they have.  I don't think it's something that should be brought up.  Asking questions like these puts them in an awkward position and forces them to respond.  I guess they can say "no comment" but most interpret that as an admission of guilt.



Heck  I dont find it rude, I find it funny. Because these women squirm in their seats when that question gets asked. Of course it will be asked. Because let's face it, they all look ver 'done'. Brandi went overboard, Lisa needs to stop and Kyle should chill out with whatever fillers she's getting because it's giving her mouth region a weird look. 



anabanana745 said:


> I don't understand why there is such a stigma with having procedures. Everyone ages. In Hollywood it's practically the norm to do what you can and slow down nature. So you had a facelift. You look great. Why lie about it?



Ok!  You ain't got ta lie


----------



## GoGlam

Brandi is pathetic.  She just said it "she is jealous."


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brandi needs to focus her energy on her children and staying out of the twitter rants with Leann


----------



## GoGlam

Lisa owes you NOTHING, Brandi.

In fact, Scheana has not double-crossed Lisa like you have.  Lisa has been holding her tongue.. It is so clear she wants to tell Brandi to go F herself.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did she realize how 'single white female' she sounds talking about 'you were my best friend...'


----------



## GoGlam

This whole situation is ridiculous


----------



## zaara10

Yolanda sounded so immature when she said about Joyce, "oh my God, did you hear what she just said?!" She said it in a mean girl middle school way. What older woman talks like that??

And Brandi w/ her, who would you save from a burning building question? For f's sake! Brandi is a douchebag! Lol. 
Lisa can do whatever the hell she wants. It's Brandi's decision to leave the friendship if it bothers her so much.


----------



## honeyshopper

The reunion was disappointing. Grown women acting like teenagers.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Yo is so condescending. "This one in the back" as she points at Joyce.  Pfft. Carlton was such a non-entity.  I'm guessing she's not coming back? That was the sharpest I've seen Kyle...ever.  And wow, Kim K got a shout out by Brandi in the middle of the reunion.  Forget the Vogue cover. NOW, Kim K has made it.


----------



## needloub

Pazdzernika said:


> *Yo is so condescending. "This one in the back" as she points at Joyce.*  Pfft. Carlton was such a non-entity.  I'm guessing she's not coming back? That was the sharpest I've seen Kyle...ever.  And wow, Kim K got a shout out by Brandi in the middle of the reunion.  Forget the Vogue cover. NOW, Kim K has made it.



I thought this was rude as well...she's so dismissive to those she clearly doesn't like.


----------



## sgj99

needloub said:


> I thought this was rude as well...she's so dismissive to those she clearly doesn't like.



i agree, she was very condescending the whole time to Joyce.  it really showed Yo's true colors, usually she tries to be such a lady but at this reunion she came across as a middle-school mean girl.


----------



## Love Of My Life

[QUTE=honeyshopper;26509507]The reunion was disappointing. Grown women acting like teenagers.[/QUOTE]



ITA.. these are very dysfunctional women & the friendships they have
with each other are more dysfunctional than perhaps  they realize.

They look for every opportunity to backstab each other, share
personal confidences, find fault with each other , bicker terribly

The show is not even interesting to me any longer... boring & sad
for these women..


----------



## lalbert88

zaara10 said:


> Yolanda sounded so immature when she said about Joyce, "oh my God, did you hear what she just said?!" She said it in a mean girl middle school way. What older woman talks like that??
> 
> And Brandi w/ her, who would you save from a burning building question? For f's sake! Brandi is a douchebag! Lol.
> Lisa can do whatever the hell she wants. It's Brandi's decision to leave the friendship if it bothers her so much.




&#128079;&#128077; exactly my thoughts!


----------



## swags

The only part of the reunion I liked was when Ken told Brandi he didn't think he could ever let her back into their lives. 


I hope that was the last we see of Carlton.


----------



## lalbert88

Ya I agree.. Carleton is useless and more tasteless than the other girls on the show. She can go now.


----------



## LADC_chick

I really liked it when Kyle pretty much swatted Carlton away with "No one cares about you!"


----------



## Sassys

If you don't believe Carlton has powers what is the point in having your house blessed??


----------



## cjy

needloub said:


> I thought this was rude as well...she's so dismissive to those she clearly doesn't like.


She was so very rude. I can not stand that righteous attitude she has been showing.


----------



## Sassys

I noticed Yolanda's top lip bothers the heck out of me. It's like a piece of her lip is missing where her two front teeth are.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I noticed Yolanda's top lip bothers the heck out of me. It's like a piece of her lip is missing where her two front teeth are.



Whoever does her injections only does the corners.  Very strange. *thanks The Lord for my God given pout*


----------



## Allisonfaye

zaara10 said:


> *Yolanda sounded so immature when she said about Joyce, "oh my God, did you hear what she just said?!" She said it in a mean girl middle school way. What older woman talks like that??*
> 
> And Brandi w/ her, who would you save from a burning building question? For f's sake! Brandi is a douchebag! Lol.
> Lisa can do whatever the hell she wants. It's Brandi's decision to leave the friendship if it bothers her so much.



I agree. She isn't winning any points here. But in all fairness, she seems to be the ONLY one in the group who gets that virtually all of these issues are because one person dismisses another's feelings, which is ironic given how she treats Joyce. But almost all of this year's issues are because Lisa just can't seem to ever apologize or acknowledge anyone else's feelings. I personally believed her when she said she was trying to give Kyle a platform to dispel the cheating rumors. And saying it would have any impact on Portia was silly. She is too young to have a clue what they are talking about. But I agree 100% with Kim's assertion that all Lisa cares about is Ken, Pandy, Giggy and her businesses. If anyone else rubs her the wrong way, she bails. I don't think anyone blames her for bailing on Brandi. Brand is seriously damaged. Like major therapy kind of damaged. But Kyle was dead on about how she tried to make amends with Lisa over and over and Lisa wouldn't forgive her. 



honeyshopper said:


> The reunion was disappointing. Grown women acting like teenagers.



I actually felt like at the end some of them actually were getting it. Did anyone else feel that way? 



Sassys said:


> If you don't believe Carlton has powers what is the point in having your house blessed??



She didn't believe it until her DH got sick.

I just have to say one thing about Ken. He is awesome. He was rude to some of them at times but it is just because he is so gaga over Lisa he can't even help it. When he relented at the end and kind of said something nice to Brandi, I thought wow, he is truly a good guy. I wish I understood what is so wonderful about LIsa.


----------



## Sassys

Allisonfaye said:


> I agree. She isn't winning any points here. But in all fairness, she seems to be the ONLY one in the group who gets that virtually all of these issues are because one person dismisses another's feelings, which is ironic given how she treats Joyce. But almost all of this year's issues are because Lisa just can't seem to ever apologize or acknowledge anyone else's feelings. I personally believed her when she said she was trying to give Kyle a platform to dispel the cheating rumors. And saying it would have any impact on Portia was silly. She is too young to have a clue what they are talking about. But I agree 100% with Kim's assertion that all Lisa cares about is Ken, Pandy, Giggy and her businesses. If anyone else rubs her the wrong way, she bails. I don't think anyone blames her for bailing on Brandi. Brand is seriously damaged. Like major therapy kind of damaged. But Kyle was dead on about how she tried to make amends with Lisa over and over and Lisa wouldn't forgive her.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually felt like at the end some of them actually were getting it. Did anyone else feel that way?
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't believe it until her DH got sick.
> 
> I just have to say one thing about Ken. He is awesome. He was rude to some of them at times but it is just because he is so gaga over Lisa he can't even help it. When he relented at the end and kind of said something nice to Brandi, I thought wow, he is truly a good guy. I wish I understood what is so wonderful about LIsa.



Joyce claimed, she didn't believe in witchcraft and nothing can happen to you if you don't believe in spells, yet she freaked out when her husband got sick and had the house blessed. Clearly she does believe.


----------



## horse17

Yolanda was so condescending and rude to Joyce....It is so evident that Joyce is a very content woman with herself and her family....seems like maybe Yo is having a hard time trying to keep her "king" on a pedestal.....or maybe she wished she was the one on the pedestal.....what a bitc$!


----------



## krissa

I wonder if Lisa's coming back next season. This is how she ended her blog. I haven't watched the reunions but it doesn't seem like I missed much lol. 

"Thank you for watching and I bid you all farewell, until another time, another place where the dynamic won't be quite as challenging. I thank you for your indomitable support over the last few weeks. I hope this wraps up this season. I just unfortunately. . .couldn't put a bow on it."


----------



## Cat Eyes

^^ hmmm...what does that mean?


----------



## needloub

Cat Eyes said:


> ^^ hmmm...what does that mean?



It means she continues to play the "victim," and still doesn't understand the other ladies...


----------



## Cat Eyes

^lol. That sounds about right!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sassys said:


> Joyce claimed, she didn't believe in witchcraft and nothing can happen to you if you don't believe in spells, yet she freaked out when her husband got sick and had the house blessed. Clearly she does believe.



I think she does _now._



needloub said:


> It means she continues to play the "victim," and still doesn't understand the other ladies...



I just think Lisa lacks the empathy gene.


----------



## slang

needloub said:


> It means she continues to play the "victim," and still doesn't understand the other ladies...



Haha, so true!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I wouldn't be a bit surprised if Lisa bailed. It's her style.


----------



## LADC_chick

needloub said:


> It means she continues to play the "victim," and still doesn't understand the other ladies...



Ding, ding, ding, ding, ding!!!

Lisa will be back. On avergae, this show garners higher ratings than her Vanderpump Rules.


----------



## CaliQT

I don't think anyone believes Carlton has any special powers... but they do see how evil she is... and most people do believe in evil. 

Some creepy racist once wished my daughter dead... I knew he had no control of such things, but it still shook me to the core to have such a disgusting, evil thing said about my child. THAT, to me, is the fear anyone would have of Carlton... that she goes around making threats, wishing ill-will, and is so smug about throwing people off-balance. 

And I loved what Joyce's husband said about wiccan - that the religion is beautiful and what Carlton represents has nothing to do with what wiccan stands for. He accused her of having read a book... while I think she merely watches The Craft obsessively.


----------



## CaliQT

As for Lisa's charm and why everyone wants to be her BFF... she's a great  chameleon! She makes each woman think they've found a true friend who understands her and agrees with her point of view. She validates them - but only as it suits her. Once someone actually expects her to follow through with actions, then she's inconvenienced and she acts like she doesn't understand what's changed. 

I still like her. She's a nice enough person... this is just her issue. And she doesn't seem to have the emotional ability to step outside of herself to see her own failings. 

She married a successful guy with clubs and restaurants and threw herself into it... if he had been a used car salesman, that would be her passion. 

Yolanda acts very similar  with her men, but not with her friends.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CaliQT said:


> As for Lisa's charm and why everyone wants to be her BFF... she's a great  chameleon! She makes each woman think they've found a true friend who understands her and agrees with her point of view. She validates them - but only as it suits her. Once someone actually expects her to follow through with actions, then she's inconvenienced and she acts like she doesn't understand what's changed.
> 
> I still like her. She's a nice enough person... this is just her issue. And she doesn't seem to have the emotional ability to step outside of herself to see her own failings.
> 
> She married a successful guy with clubs and restaurants and threw herself into it... if he had been a used car salesman, that would be her passion.
> 
> Yolanda acts very similar  with her men, but not with her friends.



But I honestly can't blame her for distancing herself from Brandi. Both Yolanda and Lisa rightly did that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

All is know is Lisa, Carlton, yolonda and the ice skater looked like a sardines packed in a tin sitting all close together on that couch!


----------



## Allisonfaye

That dress Joyce had on WAS bad. I didn't like Yo's dress either. My favorites were Kim's and Kyles.  I thought Carleton actually looked nice in that cobalt blue color.


----------



## lucywife

Allisonfaye said:


> That dress Joyce had on WAS bad. I didn't like Yo's dress either. My favorites were Kim's and Kyles.  *I thought Carleton actually looked nice in that cobalt blue color.*


 for once.


----------



## zaara10

I wanted Ken to stick to what he said about not letting Brandi back into their lives! Ugh! Why ken? He only lasted 30seconds bc she was crying!!! How can you trust someone like her ever again? I would have my guard up all the time around her. I was surprised to hear Brandi call Lisa her best friend. What about those other model chicks she hangs out w/?


----------



## lucywife

Allisonfaye said:


> I agree. She isn't winning any points here. But in all fairness, she seems to be the ONLY one in the group who gets that virtually all of these issues are because one person dismisses another's feelings, which is ironic given how she treats Joyce. But almost all of this year's issues are because Lisa just can't seem to ever apologize or acknowledge anyone else's feelings. I personally believed her when she said she was trying to give Kyle a platform to dispel the cheating rumors. And saying it would have any impact on Portia was silly. She is too young to have a clue what they are talking about. But I agree 100% with Kim's assertion that all Lisa cares about is Ken, Pandy, Giggy and her businesses. If anyone else rubs her the wrong way, she bails. I don't think anyone blames her for bailing on Brandi. Brand is seriously damaged. Like major therapy kind of damaged. But Kyle was dead on about how she tried to make amends with Lisa over and over and Lisa wouldn't forgive her.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually felt like at the end some of them actually were getting it. Did anyone else feel that way?
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't believe it until her DH got sick.
> 
> *I just have to say one thing about Ken. He is awesome. He was rude to some of them at times but it is just because he is so gaga over Lisa he can't even help it. When he relented at the end and kind of said something nice to Brandi, I thought wow, he is truly a good guy. I wish I understood what is so wonderful about LIsa.*


 yes, he's so in love with her after all those years, Lisa truly is blessed. Kim was right when she said that Lisa doesn't care about anyone, she has a great partnership with her husband, loves her daughter and her dogs. But does she have to care about anybody else [Brandy or Kyle or Kim or Yo] anyway? I understand if they were 10 or 11 years old, but at their 40s? All the "friendships" come and go, Lisa was playing cat and mice with these silly women, finally they had enough wits to recognize she is not "a true friend" and instead of screaming on top of their lungs, crying and demanding apologies-keep yourself busy with something productive, move on, take macrame classes, karate, anything. 
I think Joyce is content with her marriage, I like her and her husband. I understand why Kyle is pissed with the whole tabloids cheating rumors etc., but she winds herself up overdramatizing Lisa's "betrayal", she needs to let it go and move on because at the end, what Lisa or Yo or anyone thinks and says about Kyle's marriage is irrelevant. The only thing that matters is that her husband is by her side and her kids are healthy. 
Carlton is a waste of space.


----------



## GoGlam

Lisa is definitely the most intelligent and principled person of the group.  I totally see where she's coming from.. She's not going to put work into a relationship when people aren't real friends and care much more about backstabbing and trying to reveal the "real Lisa."

I think she genuinely wants to be #1.. Let's face it, which of them doesn't? If Lisa wasn't fan favorite, I can assure you none of those envious women would think twice about trying to reveal that she "can't take criticism" or whatever other stuff they've conjured up to try to wrangle some support from viewers.

It's so pathetic.  If they were just nice, entertaining and showcased a fabulous life many viewers would love them.  Instead, they let their true colors show when they're so busy trying to point out the flaws in others.


----------



## swags

This season was Lisa's turn to get ganged up on. Brandi didn't have a legit beef, her and Scheena both work for Bravo. Kyle is sensitive from earlier tiffs with Lisa and had no problem jumping on the Brandi train even after Brandi was a jerk to her in past seasons. Kim seems like a joke to the other cast members. I don't believe she is close with any of them. Yolanda jumped on the Lisa bashing bandwagon for no reason.  Carlton's attempts to defend Lisa were a bit lackluster and no one wanted her opinion anyway. I was glad that Joyce admitted that the others ganged up on Lisa on vacation.


----------



## GoGlam

swags said:


> This season was Lisa's turn to get ganged up on. Brandi didn't have a legit beef, her and Scheena both work for Bravo. Kyle is sensitive from earlier tiffs with Lisa and had no problem jumping on the Brandi train even after Brandi was a jerk to her in past seasons. Kim seems like a joke to the other cast members. I don't believe she is close with any of them. Yolanda jumped on the Lisa bashing bandwagon for no reason.  Carlton's attempts to defend Lisa were a bit lackluster and no one wanted her opinion anyway. I was glad that Joyce admitted that the others ganged up on Lisa on vacation.




True!  Brandi desperately needed a story line and this is all she could come up with


----------



## needloub

Allisonfaye said:


> I wouldn't be a bit surprised if Lisa bailed. It's her style.





LADC_chick said:


> Ding, ding, ding, ding, ding!!!
> 
> Lisa will be back. On avergae, this show garners higher ratings than her Vanderpump Rules.



Lisa is not going anywhere...she reeks of "craving for attention" like the others.  The woman is not that intelligent...you can smell that a mile away...

Oh, great, now I sound like Ken


----------



## imgg

swags said:


> This season was Lisa's turn to get ganged up on. Brandi didn't have a legit beef, her and Scheena both work for Bravo. Kyle is sensitive from earlier tiffs with Lisa and had no problem jumping on the Brandi train even after Brandi was a jerk to her in past seasons. Kim seems like a joke to the other cast members. I don't believe she is close with any of them. Yolanda jumped on the Lisa bashing bandwagon for no reason.  Carlton's attempts to defend Lisa were a bit lackluster and no one wanted her opinion anyway. I was glad that Joyce admitted that the others ganged up on Lisa on vacation.



It's pure jealousy on all of them and it shows.  Lisa has more intelligence and is more clever than all of them put together.  

While I don't like Carlton, I did not like way Kyle behaved towards her and Lisa on the reunion.  Kyle was way too aggressive and her mean girl was coming out like we saw in past seasons.  She was humbled, so we saw a new side to her this season, but the reunion ruined it with Kyle for me.  I really think she just a plain mean girl and it's so obvious she is jealous of Lisa, she is almost obsessed.


----------



## Nishi621

CaliQT said:


> I don't think anyone believes Carlton has any special powers... but they do see how evil she is... and most people do believe in evil.
> 
> Some creepy racist once wished my daughter dead... I knew he had no control of such things, but it still shook me to the core to have such a disgusting, evil thing said about my child. THAT, to me, is the fear anyone would have of Carlton... that she goes around making threats, wishing ill-will, and is so smug about throwing people off-balance.
> 
> And I loved what Joyce's husband said about wiccan - that the religion is beautiful and what Carlton represents has nothing to do with what wiccan stands for. He accused her of having read a book... while I think she merely watches The Craft obsessively.



ITA 100%% with everything you said!


----------



## sgj99

i don't understand why Brandi was so emotional and crying at the reunion.  i just wanted to slap her!  she pushed Lisa away, started going around talking smack about her, and when Lisa and Ken said "enough, go away," she cried and spoke about how hurt she was, they were her "family," blah, blah, blah.  she brought that all upon herself.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> i don't understand why Brandi was so emotional and crying at the reunion.  i just wanted to slap her!  she pushed Lisa away, started going around talking smack about her, and when Lisa and Ken said "enough, go away," she cried and spoke about how hurt she was, they were her "family," blah, blah, blah.  she brought that all upon herself.



This!


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> i don't understand why Brandi was so emotional and crying at the reunion.  i just wanted to slap her!  she pushed Lisa away, started going around talking smack about her, and when Lisa and Ken said "enough, go away," she cried and spoke about how hurt she was, they were her "family," blah, blah, blah.  she brought that all upon herself.


well, that's her "poor me" act


----------



## Allisonfaye

sgj99 said:


> i don't understand why Brandi was so emotional and crying at the reunion.  i just wanted to slap her!  she pushed Lisa away, started going around talking smack about her, and when Lisa and Ken said "enough, go away," she cried and spoke about how hurt she was, they were her "family," blah, blah, blah.  she brought that all upon herself.



I don't know. I kind of felt like Lisa is the one who did the pushing. I don't really blame her. Once Brandi started making comments like wishing she had been molested, I would have done the same thing.


----------



## bisousx

I started watching Season 2... wow, Brandi used to be so beautiful. She really jacked up her face with all those fillers... what a pity!


----------



## chowlover2

When Brandi asked Lisa who she would save from a burning building I kept thinking say Scheana!


----------



## BabyK

^LOL!! I'm sure Lisa wanted to shout out Scheana as well.  

So what is Yolanda's issues with Joyce?  I don't get it.  Did I miss something?


----------



## chowlover2

BabyK said:


> ^LOL!! I'm sure Lisa wanted to shout out Scheana as well.
> 
> So what is Yolanda's issues with Joyce? I don't get it. Did I miss something?


 Not a clue, the fact that she prefers Brandi to Joyce baffles me. I thought Yo had more sense than that. It will be interesting when Brandi turns on her.


----------



## imgg

sgj99 said:


> i don't understand why Brandi was so emotional and crying at the reunion.  i just wanted to slap her!  she pushed Lisa away, started going around talking smack about her, and when Lisa and Ken said "enough, go away," she cried and spoke about how hurt she was, they were her "family," blah, blah, blah.  she brought that all upon herself.



I know!  My favorite comment was " who would you save in a fire, me or Sheena?"  What are you, four? So childish!  I am so over Brandi- please go away.


----------



## krissa

sgj99 said:


> i don't understand why Brandi was so emotional and crying at the reunion.  i just wanted to slap her!  she pushed Lisa away, started going around talking smack about her, and when Lisa and Ken said "enough, go away," she cried and spoke about how hurt she was, they were her "family," blah, blah, blah.  she brought that all upon herself.



Brandi reminds me of Kelly Bensimon from rhony although maybe not as crazy?!? They believe their own delusions. Idk how Brandi at 41 can't see how someone would cut off ties after her behavior.


----------



## nastasja

BabyK said:


> So what is Yolanda's issues with Joyce?  I don't get it.  Did I miss something?



I keep wondering the same thing? She's always cordial with the husband, even speaking his native language with him, so I don't get it.


----------



## zaara10

krissa said:


> Brandi reminds me of Kelly Bensimon from rhony although maybe not as crazy?!? They believe their own delusions. Idk how Brandi at 41 can't see how someone would cut off ties after her behavior.



Omg, Kelly was über crazy! Brandi isn't as scary. But they're both unpredictable.
There is no way I would keep either form of crazy in my life. Never.


----------



## needloub

BabyK said:


> So what is Yolanda's issues with Joyce?  I don't get it.  Did I miss something?





killerlife said:


> I keep wondering the same thing? She's always cordial with the husband, even speaking his native language with him, so I don't get it.



Only Yolanda can be into her husband, "the king"...she can't stand that Joyce is crazy about her husband as well


----------



## nastasja

needloub said:


> Only Yolanda can be into her husband, "the king"...she can't stand that Joyce is crazy about her husband as well




I meant, she's always friendly with Joyce's husband.


----------



## needloub

killerlife said:


> I meant, she's always friendly with Joyce's husband.



I was being sarcastic because her venom is only at Joyce for some odd reason...


----------



## swags

needloub said:


> Only Yolanda can be into her husband, "the king"...she can't stand that Joyce is crazy about her husband as well





I noticed the king wasn't at the reunion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I noticed the king wasn't at the reunion.



The king was at his job! 

I think something must have happened between the figure skater and lemon queen after taping. Because they seemed to get along fine in all the episodes.


----------



## rockhollow

just read Yo's blog on Bravo and she says that she was bedridden for 9 months, not the amazing 18 months she stated on the reunion. I did wish that one of the ladies would call her up on this point, but release that it would have been a 'no win' situation.
Yo didn't have many fans commenting on her blog - most of the comments were very negative, and she hasn't bothered to  blog about the reunion episodes.


----------



## guccimamma

swags said:


> I noticed the king wasn't at the reunion.



i don't blame him. he's beyond successful on his own, and has nothing to gain by fighting with this group of fools.

he lets yo do it for her own reasons, probably to keep her busy while he travels.


----------



## LADC_chick

BabyK said:


> ^LOL!! I'm sure Lisa wanted to shout out Scheana as well.
> 
> So what is Yolanda's issues with Joyce?  I don't get it.  Did I miss something?



I think in Joyce's first blog of the season, she said that Yolanda and Brandi invited her to lunch. The lunch wasn't on camera, but at the lunch, Yolanda and Brandi were basically telling Joyce about Lisa. Things like, how Lisa is really sensitive or what have you. So, that moment in the beginning when Joyce kept nearly giving herself whiplash talking to Lisa about the hair fixing was supposedly a clue to Lisa that Brandi and Yolanda were talking about Lisa behind her back. That's why Joyce and Brandi ended up at odds with each other because Joyce was trying to clue in Lisa, but Lisa wasn't hearing it anyway.


----------



## GoGlam

LADC_chick said:


> I think in Joyce's first blog of the season, she said that Yolanda and Brandi invited her to lunch. The lunch wasn't on camera, but at the lunch, Yolanda and Brandi were basically telling Joyce about Lisa. Things like, how Lisa is really sensitive or what have you. So, that moment in the beginning when Joyce kept nearly giving herself whiplash talking to Lisa about the hair fixing was supposedly a clue to Lisa that Brandi and Yolanda were talking about Lisa behind her back. That's why Joyce and Brandi ended up at odds with each other because Joyce was trying to clue in Lisa, but Lisa wasn't hearing it anyway.




Yeah, and the fact that Joyce seemed to be telling the truth about what Brandi said and Brandi was stunned and didn't know how to react would be enough for anyone to see that Brandi is more enemy than friend to Lisa


----------



## Aimee3

BabyK said:


> ^LOL!! I'm sure Lisa wanted to shout out Scheana as well.
> 
> So what is Yolanda's issues with Joyce?  I don't get it.  Did I miss something?



I can't stand Yolanda.  She tries to come off as so perfect and above it all.  How she referred to Joyce at the reunion as "this one" rather than by name, was beyond rude.  Seems to me that Joyce has everything: looks, youth, a doting supportive and present husband, and young children.  Yolanda's husband is always "away".  Plenty of women travel with their husbands, and since Yolanda doesn't work and she could easily pick up and go with him.  The editing makes it seem that Yolanda spends more time with her ex husband, Mohammed, than with her current "husband."


----------



## chowlover2

Have we found out why she is returning to Yolanda Hadid vs Yolanda Foster? Her kids aren't that young that it should bother them.


----------



## Ladybug09

needloub said:


> Only Yolanda can be into her husband, "the king"...she can't stand that Joyce is crazy about her husband as well


I know right.


----------



## Nahreen

chowlover2 said:


> Have we found out why she is returning to Yolanda Hadid vs Yolanda Foster? Her kids aren't that young that it should bother them.



It does not make sence. Either her King does not like that she drags the Foster name into the housewives dirt or maby they are divorcing. My mother in law went back to her maiden name later after her divorce. Her kids incl my husband has the fathers name still. I choose to keep my maiden name when I married and my husband kept his so we have different surnames.


----------



## lallybelle

I thought the only thing that credited Yo as "Hadid" was the Gaga video? I haven't seen her referred as anything else but Foster anywhere.


----------



## Sassys

lallybelle said:


> I thought the only thing that credited Yo as "Hadid" was the Gaga video? I haven't seen her referred as anything else but Foster anywhere.



I could have sworn her website said Yolanda Foster (I am almost certain), now it just says Yolanda.


----------



## Sassys

Yolanda and David's Wedding


----------



## guccimamma

yolanda looks absolutely stunning in that video.


----------



## GoGlam

She looks fantastic.. Statuesque and very graceful.


----------



## Nishi621

She is gorgeous in that video! What a beautiful bride! And, i got all teary eyed when I saw her son walking her down the aisle


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## pink1

Wow!  That was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## sgj99

beautiful, everything about it was just beautiful.  as much as i get tired of hearing about her speak about her "king" i hope his feelings are as genuine as they appeared to be in that video - it makes me want them to have love forever!  now, how revolting is that!!!


----------



## horse17

so when was the video of her in the private jet??...before Mrs Foster, or after?


----------



## aggiebaby

Funny how in the third part of the reunion, Michael talks about defending his wife (when they were at dinner) and Yo is nodding her head like that's what husbands should do ... but when it's Ken, he should "stay out of it" ... Hmmm


----------



## lallybelle

So Taylor got married tonight. It was done by David Tutera and will air on "My Fair Wedding". Kyle, Kim, Lisa & Camille were invited. Camille is away though and didn't attend. I saw an article that said Adrienne too.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cant say I'm happy for her. She broke up another marriage....it'll come back.


----------



## Nahreen

Ladybug09 said:


> Cant say I'm happy for her. She broke up another marriage....it'll come back.



I don't think she would have been able to do that if the marriage had been a happy one. I think that many people stay together out of convenience even though they are not happy and it is not until one of them finds a new partner that it finally ends.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

^ Agreed. Breaking up a (likely already broken) marriage is the least of Tyler's karmic offences.


----------



## imgg

Ladybug09 said:


> Cant say I'm happy for her. She broke up another marriage....it'll come back.



I'm with you.  I wouldn't touch a married man with a ten feet pole. I would never want to start something good, with drama.


----------



## Sassys

Taylor got married and will be on David Tutera (didn't know his show was still on)


----------



## bisousx

Is her daughter crying in that photo? I'm getting thru Season 2 and I swear, she is always crying... well, both mom and daughter.


----------



## kcf68

Pretty dress and the back is really unique!


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> Is her daughter crying in that photo? I'm getting thru Season 2 and I swear, she is always crying... well, both mom and daughter.



Looks like it


----------



## zaara10

Her dress is very pretty. But her hair looks messy & not cute. 
I'm still very sad for her daughter. She's been through a lot


----------



## lucywife

bisousx said:


> Is her daughter crying in that photo? I'm getting thru Season 2 and I swear, she is always crying... well, both mom and daughter.


 I don't think she's crying, this kid is painfully shy and clearly is struggling with all the attention centered on her, I remember her behavior from previous seasons. 
Glad for Taylor getting married, her new husband seems nice. In regarding to who broke what, it takes two to tango, so if he was fully content in his previous relationship, he wouldn't be with Taylor or any other woman for that matter. At least he didn't marry a teenager, but a woman of his age group, thanks for that.


----------



## swags

zaara10 said:


> Her dress is very pretty. But her hair looks messy & not cute.
> * I'm still very sad for her daughter. She's been through a lot *





I feel sad for the daughter too. Hope things are stable for her now.


----------



## ShoreGrl

I love the back of that dress. Gorgeous!

Taylor's daughter seems very troubled.  I hope that she is in therapy. The poor girl has been through a lot of trauma in her short life.


----------



## citrus

Happy for her, sad that she still seeks the limelight but cannot see that it's not in her daughter makeup to be front and centre for the tv world.


----------



## horse17

I love Taylors dress...I think I read that her new husband adopted her daughter...this better last for the childs sake...


----------



## horse17

as far as who broke up who...Im not a fan of woman dating men that are still married....


----------



## Cat Eyes

Taylor's dress is gorgeous.


----------



## Ladybug09

horse17 said:


> I love Taylors dress...I think I read that her new husband adopted her daughter...this better last for the childs sake...



Not good...


----------



## fsadeli

Did Gigi has breast implant? i was browsing through her photos on internet and realized her boobs was pretty flat before..
http://hotandbeautifulwomenoftheworld1.blogspot.ca/2013/03/gigi-hadid-usa.html#.U0Dv0ye9KK0


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Pretty dress, terrible hair.


----------



## Sassys

Photography sebastian faena
fashion julia von boehm
model gigi hadid

Clearly the photographer purposely let one breast be exposed.


----------



## Michele26

Why did she get implants?


----------



## Shanibabe

Sassys said:


> Photography sebastian faena
> fashion julia von boehm
> model gigi hadid
> 
> Clearly the photographer purposely let one breast be exposed.




Those don't look like implants but her nipples are way uneven...lol.


----------



## Cat Eyes

Michele26 said:


> Why did she get implants?




That or they photoshopped them. But it does look like some implants!


----------



## fsadeli

compare to old photos the boobs look significantly larger these days..


----------



## lunette

Why doesn't Yolanda focus on Gigi's education? seems to me like she's reliving her own experience as the family breadwinner through her daughter.  Gigi is 18 years old. 18. She doesn't have to support herself, her father can pay for her college 10 times over and not feel a thing. She should be going to college and experiencing herself and figuring out the rest of it, not working at 5:00 in the morning and obsessing about her tax receipts. I can't respect Yolanda's approach, she seems ignorant.  Just a step away from Kris Kardashian.  Grrr.....


----------



## Nishi621

I'm going to give my opinion on this again.

Because you can only make it big and hot in the modeling business for a certain amount of time and during certain ages. you can always go to college and get an education. if she waited until 30 to model, chances are she wouldn't be such a big hit. To me, doing it this way makes sense


----------



## Cat Eyes

Nishi621 said:


> I'm going to give my opinion on this again.
> 
> Because you can only make it big and hot in the modeling business for a certain amount of time and during certain ages. you can always go to college and get an education. if she waited until 30 to model, chances are she wouldn't be such a big hit. To me, doing it this way makes sense




+1. Her life is HER life. Who is anyone to decide what she does with it?  Go Gigi!!


----------



## Bentley1

Nishi621 said:


> I'm going to give my opinion on this again.
> 
> Because you can only make it big and hot in the modeling business for a certain amount of time and during certain ages. you can always go to college and get an education. if she waited until 30 to model, chances are she wouldn't be such a big hit. To me, doing it this way makes sense



I agree. If she wants to model, she NEEDS to model NOW. Not tomorrow, not next year, NOW. It's very time sensitive and the clock ticks at lightening speed in that world. She can always finish her education when the phone stops ringing w job offers. I give her credit for trying to juggle both. A lot of girls in her Position wouldn't even think twice about going to college at this point in time. I think she's doing really well.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> I agree. If she wants to model, she NEEDS to model NOW. Not tomorrow, not next year, NOW. It's very time sensitive and the clock ticks at lightening speed in that world. She can always finish her education when the phone stops ringing w job offers. I give her credit for trying to juggle both. A lot of girls in her Position wouldn't even think twice about going to college at this point in time. I think she's doing really well.



I doubt she is juggling both.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> I doubt she is juggling both.



Do you think she dropped out of college? Or perhaps she never went?


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Do you think she dropped out of college? Or perhaps she never went?



I don't believe she was ever going. I am not sure what the rules are for The New School (that is where she is suppose to be going from what I hear). Not sure if they would allow her to miss classes to travel around modeling. I know NYU would not allow it.


----------



## sgj99

lunette said:


> Why doesn't Yolanda focus on Gigi's education? seems to me like she's reliving her own experience as the family breadwinner through her daughter. Gigi is 18 years old. 18. She doesn't have to support herself, her father can pay for her college 10 times over and not feel a thing. She should be going to college and experiencing herself and figuring out the rest of it, not working at 5:00 in the morning and obsessing about her tax receipts. I can't respect Yolanda's approach, she seems ignorant. Just a step away from Kris Kardashian. Grrr.....


 
i'm with you, i think an education is the most important thing for her to achieve.  being a model is not so important in my eyes.  she'll never have to worry about money.  i'd rather my daughter have a good education and be able to have a meaningful career based on her intellect than on wearing provacative clothing (or none at all) in a career than objectifies beauty and will be short lived.  but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Michele26

Nishi621 said:


> I'm going to give my opinion on this again.
> 
> Because you can only make it big and hot in the modeling business for a certain amount of time and during certain ages. you can always go to college and get an education. if she waited until 30 to model, chances are she wouldn't be such a big hit. To me, doing it this way makes sense





Bentley1 said:


> I agree. If she wants to model, she NEEDS to model NOW. Not tomorrow, not next year, NOW. It's very time sensitive and the clock ticks at lightening speed in that world. She can always finish her education when the phone stops ringing w job offers. I give her credit for trying to juggle both. A lot of girls in her Position wouldn't even think twice about going to college at this point in time. I think she's doing really well.



I agree.  She can always get an education, but she has just so many years to make it as a professional model. She's really a gorgeous girl; you can just see the pride in Yo's eyes when she looks at her. Yo knows what it takes to be a success in modeling.


----------



## GoGlam

sgj99 said:


> i'm with you, i think an education is the most important thing for her to achieve.  being a model is not so important in my eyes.  she'll never have to worry about money.  i'd rather my daughter have a good education and be able to have a meaningful career based on her intellect than on wearing provacative clothing (or none at all) in a career than objectifies beauty and will be short lived.  but that's just my opinion.




I went to a really great ranked school.  A lot of people I know graduated with very high GPAs... They had a very difficult time finding jobs, some even went on to achieve more degrees.. Which is great--now some of them are out of work Masters or PhDs.  That's not even mentioning how many of them got great GPAs and are really not bright at all, despite their great education.

So to recap, an education does not give you earning potential in an intellectually-based career nor does it mean you are actually intelligent in the way that would require you to "succeed" in life.

If she can make income now--that is fantastic!  Despite my good schooling, I think a lot of higher education is a waste for many.  It has become BIG business.


----------



## sgj99

GoGlam said:


> I went to a really great ranked school.  A lot of people I know graduated with very high GPAs... They had a very difficult time finding jobs, some even went on to achieve more degrees.. Which is great--now some of them are out of work Masters or PhDs.  That's not even mentioning how many of them got great GPAs and are really not bright at all, despite their great education.
> 
> So to recap, an education does not give you earning potential in an intellectually-based career nor does it mean you are actually intelligent in the way that would require you to "succeed" in life.
> 
> If she can make income now--that is fantastic!  Despite my good schooling, I think a lot of higher education is a waste for many.  It has become BIG business.



i think we are going to have to agree to disagree.  i think education trumps a modeling career every time.  and if she were my daughter i'd be pushing the education.  and since she doesn't need money her career doesn't have to be a high-paying job but maybe something rewarding like charity work or teaching - her "success" doesn't have to judged by salary.


----------



## Pinkcooper

Isn't the whole point of going to college is to get a degree to get a career? She has a career and she's making more money than I could ever imagine!


----------



## sgj99

Pinkcooper said:


> Isn't the whole point of going to college is to get a degree to get a career? She has a career and she's making more money than I could ever imagine!



you've missed my point entirely.  and i'm done.  let's move on ...


----------



## nastasja

Pinkcooper said:


> Isn't the whole point of going to college is to get a degree to get a career? She has a career and she's making more money than I could ever imagine!




+1

I believe in being educated, but she has the rest of her life to get a college degree. She can't model forever. She can make money now...and then do nothing later but be in class all-day while having a ton of money in the bank.


----------



## lalbert88

I think it's good she's working now and making her own money instead of relying solely on her parents money. If I could have her career, I would. Why not enjoy doing what you love. That seems rare now a days and if you can bank off it, I say get it girl! She's still in school and working towards her degree because she wants  to accomplish it.


----------



## anabanana745

fsadeli said:


> View attachment 2571007
> View attachment 2571008
> 
> compare to old photos the boobs look significantly larger these days..




She is still young though so they may have grown. Also, maybe she went on birth control pills. I don't know that we have indisputable evidence of a boob job here.


----------



## imgg

sgj99 said:


> i think we are going to have to agree to disagree.  i think education trumps a modeling career every time.  and if she were my daughter i'd be pushing the education.  and since she doesn't need money her career doesn't have to be a high-paying job but maybe something rewarding like charity work or teaching - her "success" doesn't have to judged by salary.



I agree with you and I am in the same situation.  My DD dropped out of college her last year to model all over the world, she is now in NYC.  She said the same thing, she could always go back to school, but this is her only chance to model.  She has been out of college three years now and I doubt she is ever going back.

It's not what I want for my daughter, but its not my life after 18 years old, they can do what they want.  I value an education, but like others have said, I know a lot of unemployed people with masters, PhD's.  It's not always a degree that maters, it how you apply yourself. Having both though is a huge bonus in life.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can Joyce STFU!


----------



## horse17

^.......really......enough with the p talk....what the heck?


----------



## Shanibabe

sgj99 said:


> i'm with you, i think an education is the most important thing for her to achieve.  being a model is not so important in my eyes.  she'll never have to worry about money.  i'd rather my daughter have a good education and be able to have a meaningful career based on her intellect than on wearing provacative clothing (or none at all) in a career than objectifies beauty and will be short lived.  but that's just my opinion.




I also think it's important that my kids don't take the money we make as their parents for granted. In my opinion our money is not their money and they do need to learn to worry about it. Husby and I may be "rich" by society's standard but our children are not.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> Can Joyce STFU!



I was just wondering if I should tune in for the extra footage on tonight.


----------



## sgj99

Shanibabe said:


> I also think it's important that my kids don't take the money we make as their parents for granted. In my opinion our money is not their money and they do need to learn to worry about it. Husby and I may be "rich" by society's standard but our children are not.



i certainly didn't advocate Gigi sitting around doing nothing or running around being foolish like Paris Hilton.  but the amount of wealth she comes from is beyond what you call rich by society's standards.  i stated simply that education is more important that a modeling career and since she will no doubt always have a fabulous lifestyle due to that wealth she could choose to do something meaningful with her life and money, such as teach or work for a charity or worthwhile foundation.  i don't think that's "taking her parents money for granted" but going by the philosophy of "paying it forward."

i will _*always*_ put education first.  and it doesn't matter if you have a PhD and don't formally use it - that education will never be a detriment to you even if you decide to dig ditches for a living.

so ... Gigi:  put some clothes on and go to class!


----------



## Sassys

Let's face it, even if Gigi did go to school and gets an education, she grew up in la la land will most likely marry rich anyway. Degree won't be used anyway, because it's not like she will work a real job/career.


----------



## krissa

I hate Kyle, but I like her jumpsuit in this episode. She looks less frumpy too.


----------



## zaara10

I saw Kyle co-hosting E news today. Like Nene, she has a clothing line on HSN now too. Who buys this stuff?


----------



## Bentley1

Some people like to get degrees just for bragging rights.  I went to grad school with tons of beautiful girls who were sort of degree collectors. They figured they would do something meaningful with their time while looking for a rich husband.  They had no intention of using their degrees EVER.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Can Joyce STFU!



I despise when people use nick names for body parts. Jesus Christ Joyce it's a penis not a pee pee.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cat Eyes said:


> +1. Her life is HER life. Who is anyone to decide what she does with it?  Go Gigi!!



Well, her Mother is deciding what she should do. That was obvious in their conversations and in her actions.


----------



## Ladybug09

imgg said:


> I agree with you and I am in the same situation.  My DD dropped out of college her last year to model all over the world, she is now in NYC.  She said the same thing, she could always go back to school, but this is her only chance to model.  She has been out of college three years now and I doubt she is ever going back.
> 
> It's not what I want for my daughter, but its not my life after 18 years old, they can do what they want.  I value an education, but like others have said, I know a lot of unemployed people with masters, PhD's.  It's not always a degree that maters, it how you apply yourself. Having both though is a huge bonus in life.



Good post. But you sound like a mother who allowed her daughter to make a decision, not pushed her into one like Yolo.


----------



## pquiles

Sassys said:


> I despise when people use nick names for body parts. Jesus Christ Joyce it's a penis not a pee pee.




At least she didn't call it din-a-ling... Lol


----------



## lucywife

Never mind. It's too early.


----------



## swags

I watched last night, fast forwarded thru a lot but I noticed Yolanda took the blame for David calling the other ladies clowns in his interview. I wanted someone to tell Yolanda that she is a clown too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I watched last night, fast forwarded thru a lot but I noticed Yolanda took the blame for David calling the other ladies clowns in his interview. I wanted someone to tell Yolanda that she is a clown too.



You could tell, none of the ladies were buying her story


----------



## lucywife

DC-Cutie said:


> You could tell, none of the ladies were buying her story


Except Brandi who looks like one.

The more Yo talks the more stupid she looks, with that clown thing, why would you say that if you ARE on the show? 
David Foster only talks about and hears one person, himself. Being around him must be exhausting, I understand 3 divorces.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lucywife said:


> David Foster only talks about and hears one person, himself. Being around him must be exhausting, I understand 3 divorces.



Indeed!  When they showed the clip of yo and David with Carlton and her husband, I kept thinking 'everything isn't about you, David'


----------



## imgg

Ladybug09 said:


> Good post. But you sound like a mother who allowed her daughter to make a decision, not pushed her into one like Yolo.



I actually didn't have a choice, my daughter can be very stubborn.  If I did, she would be back in school.  

My point of my rambling post, maybe it wasn't Yolonda's choice either.  I don't know....I never modeled, so maybe Yo had more influence over Gigi.  She is a bit controlling!


----------



## swags

I also noticed Yolanda protesting when Andy asked Kyle what if Farrah dated Mohammed. I couldn't hear what Yo was saying but she didn't care for Andy's what if.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I also noticed Yolanda protesting when Andy asked Kyle what if Farrah dated Mohammed. I couldn't hear what Yo was saying but she didn't care for Andy's what if.



She just said something like 'no, oh no that wouldn't happen'. But uh, it could because Shiva is young.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> She just said something like 'no, oh no that wouldn't happen'. But uh, it could because Shiva is young.





Thanks, I couldn't make it out. But I wasn't sure if she was protesting Mo dating much younger or Mo dating one of Kyles girls. Because when he was "friends" with Krupa she was quite young and like you said Shiva is young.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Thanks, I couldn't make it out. But I wasn't sure if she was protesting Mo dating much younger or Mo dating one of Kyles girls. Because when he was "friends" with Krupa she was quite young and like you said Shiva is young.



Could have been a combination of both, being friends with Kyle and being young. Either way, Mohammed has a history. So she ends to have a seat!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Could have been a combination of both, being friends with Kyle and being young. Either way, Mohammed has a history. So she ends to have a seat!



Wonder if Mohammed ever went after Lilly.


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> Wonder if Mohammed ever went after Lilly.



Who's Lilly?


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> Who's Lilly?



Lilly Ghalichi


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> Lilly Ghalichi




Will have to google her, no idea who she is. Thanks


----------



## nycmom

Lol this model vs college conversation reminds me of freshman year...I had a huge crush on a guy and was so exited to be invited to a party at his fraternity. I was having a decent hair day, thinking I looked pretty good, walked in and saw him talking to....Cindy Crawford! Let's just say I wasn't too disappointed when she ended up leaving school to focus in her career.  

Back to topic...Gigi is beautiful although I much prefer the pics where she is not entirely exposed. Yolanda and David are actually a perfect narcissistic match!


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Indeed!  When they showed the clip of yo and David with Carlton and her husband, I kept thinking 'everything isn't about you, David'



DF dominated the whole conversation.  I understand that he is passionate about his music, but it's not life-changing in another's world.  Oh, the joys of living in LA


----------



## Nahreen

Sassys said:


> Photography sebastian faena
> fashion julia von boehm
> model gigi hadid
> 
> Clearly the photographer purposely let one breast be exposed.



I see lots of brown spots on her body on these photos, not flattering at all. I don't see them on the earlier photos posted further down.


----------



## Nahreen

Pinkcooper said:


> Isn't the whole point of going to college is to get a degree to get a career? She has a career and she's making more money than I could ever imagine!



Her career seems to be modelling. So far it seems it is a lot of posing for nude and sleezy photos. She'll have to live with those the rest of her life. But I suppse she will never live in the "normal" world and have a normal job. These type of photos might not be the best to put on the top of your CV in my world.


----------



## Sassys

Malibu - Tell Mommy to stop calling them Portia


----------



## Nishi621

Eh, I don't buy that Kyle is calling paparazzi. Maybe I an naive. And, that kid is the spitting image of Mauricio


----------



## lalbert88

Nishi621 said:


> Eh, I don't buy that Kyle is calling paparazzi. Maybe I an naive. And, that kid is the spitting image of Mauricio




Agreed


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle is starting to look like the Cheshire Cat


----------



## zooba

So I caught the 3rd reunion and the unseen footage last night.  The whole season has been underwhelming and leaves me thinking that I need to find a new guilty pleasure to watch.

Yeah, Kyle need to lay off on the botox around the mouth


----------



## rockhollow

needloub said:


> DF dominated the whole conversation.  I understand that he is passionate about his music, but it's not life-changing in another's world.  Oh, the joys of living in LA



And for him to say, it sounds like I'm name dropping, and then that's all he did. Yes, we get it David, your famous and know lots of famous people.
It looked like Carlton's husband didn't get to say much, David was too busy telling us all how great he was.


I didn't believe Yo for a minute when she said the 'clown' comment was her joke. And it didn't look like anyone else believed her - well except for her new lap dog Brandi.
I wish we would get to see when Yo tires of Brandi and kicks her to the curb. I just don't see that friendship lasting - like Lisa, she'll grow tired of her.


I thought the whole Yo decorating Brandi's living room weird. I get Brandi wanting Yo to help decorate, but to do the whole thing without Brandi and then - ta da - it's done - weird. Maybe if Yo was paying for it, but I doubt that happened.
The living room was nice, but I'd sure want some say in my own living room.


----------



## Allisonfaye

sgj99 said:


> beautiful, everything about it was just beautiful.  as much as i get tired of hearing about her speak about her "king" i hope his feelings are as genuine as they appeared to be in that video - it makes me want them to have love forever!  now, how revolting is that!!!



However much she bugs me, I DO hope she and David stay together.



Sassys said:


> I despise when people use nick names for body parts. Jesus Christ Joyce it's a penis not a pee pee.



God, she sounds like she is 10 years old.



Ladybug09 said:


> Good post. But you sound like a mother who allowed her daughter to make a decision, not pushed her into one like Yolo.



I don't think any of us know or can know whether Yo is pushing her or Gigi really wants to do it.



DC-Cutie said:


> Indeed!  When they showed the clip of yo and David with Carlton and her husband, I kept thinking 'everything isn't about you, David'





needloub said:


> DF dominated the whole conversation.  I understand that he is passionate about his music, but it's not life-changing in another's world.  Oh, the joys of living in LA





rockhollow said:


> And for him to say, it sounds like I'm name dropping, and then that's all he did. Yes, we get it David, your famous and know lots of famous people.
> It looked like Carlton's husband didn't get to say much, David was too busy telling us all how great he was.
> 
> 
> I didn't believe Yo for a minute when she said the 'clown' comment was her joke. And it didn't look like anyone else believed her - well except for her new lap dog Brandi.
> I wish we would get to see when Yo tires of Brandi and kicks her to the curb. I just don't see that friendship lasting - like Lisa, she'll grow tired of her.
> 
> 
> I thought the whole Yo decorating Brandi's living room weird. I get Brandi wanting Yo to help decorate, but to do the whole thing without Brandi and then - ta da - it's done - weird. Maybe if Yo was paying for it, but I doubt that happened.
> The living room was nice, but I'd sure want some say in my own living room.



I will say one thing. DF is a name dropper but he DOES have an impressive list of credentials. I would love to have dinner with him and hear his stories.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Allisonfaye said:


> I will say one thing. DF is a name dropper but he DOES have an impressive list of credentials. I would love to have dinner with him and hear his stories.



You say that now, but you have to admit sh$t gets real old  real quick.  The mark of a good hostess is to be able to interact and engage with your guests. He doesn't seem to do that.


----------



## Allisonfaye

DC-Cutie said:


> You say that now, but you have to admit sh$t gets real old  real quick.  The mark of a good hostess is to be able to interact and engage with your guests. He doesn't seem to do that.



Possibly. But since there is little chance of DF ever inviting me to dinner, I won't worry about it.


----------



## Allisonfaye

When I first moved to LA back in '89, my dad told me to call the son of his best friend who had moved there a few years earlier. This guy had decided to sell real estate to the stars and I spent the entire conversation listening to how he sold Madonna's house and sold Paul Hogan and Linda Koslowski a house, yada, yada.


----------



## horse17

Yo and David come off as cordial enough, but IMO,  they both put across that you should be honored just to be in their company, and listen to his stories..........please....there are SO MANY other people that I would want to listen to....I used to like her, but now, forget it......maybe she can teach Gigi how to marry rich men instead of taking her clothes off....


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> You say that now, but you have to admit sh$t gets real old  real quick.  The mark of a good hostess is to be able to interact and engage with your guests. He doesn't seem to do that.



True. But he was much nicer to Brandi's parents then I thought he'd be. I expected him to start listing his credentials & make a smart comment about the Honda she gifted them.


----------



## lucywife

zooba said:


> So I caught the 3rd reunion and the unseen footage last night.  The whole season has been underwhelming and leaves me thinking that I need to find a new guilty pleasure to watch.
> 
> Yeah, Kyle need to lay off on the botox around the mouth


Agree. The only useful thing for me was DC-Cutie's argan oil/honey/mayo hair mask recipe thanks to this thread.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> You say that now, but you have to admit sh$t gets real old  real quick.  The mark of a good hostess is to be able to interact and engage with your guests. He doesn't seem to do that.





I do find him interesting but think he starts to sound condescending most of the time.


----------



## originallyxelle

Nahreen said:


> Her career seems to be modelling. So far it seems it is a lot of posing for nude and sleezy photos. She'll have to live with those the rest of her life. But I suppse she will never live in the "normal" world and have a normal job. These type of photos might not be the best to put on the top of your CV in my world.





It's not like she's a quasi-model who only works for Instagram. I don't think she'll exactly regret and have to "live with" modeling for companies like Guess (she's done multiple campaigns for them} and publications like Sports Illustrated. Wouldn't be surprised if her dream job was to be a VS angel. She kind of reminds me of Miranda Kerr facially. 

Honestly, she's not my cup of tea but she seems harmless and nice enough.

I just realized that we've never seen any of David's children on these shows!


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> You say that now, but you have to admit sh$t gets real old  real quick.  *The mark of a good hostess is to be able to interact and engage with your guests. He doesn't seem to do that.*



Exactly!  He doesn't seem like he would get to know the others' interests.  He is a story teller about his life in music...while it might be interesting to some, he shouldn't assume everyone finds it interesting...


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> You say that now, but you have to admit sh$t gets real old  real quick.  The mark of a good hostess is to be able to interact and engage with your guests. He doesn't seem to do that.





swags said:


> I do find him interesting but think he starts to sound condescending most of the time.





needloub said:


> Exactly!  He doesn't seem like he would get to know the others' interests.  He is a story teller about his life in music...while it might be interesting to some, he shouldn't assume everyone finds it interesting...



I'm sure he has some really intresting stories, and would love to hear some of them , but as you all say, there's no allowance of interaction from others.
I'll never forget the way Yo and David reacted at their dinner party when people dared to speak or sing when David was performing. That was very telling.

Yo is quite vocal - I bet she has to spend a lot of time biting her tongue to keep quiet when David's around, cause I bet David is used to being the center of everything.
I'm sure David is always surrounded by 'yes' people.

Being Canadian, I almost feel guilty for not adorning him, but I'm just not liking what I see of him. I tried to bash him a bit to a couple of people I know and they almost bit my head off (not HW watchers). He's pretty famous and adored in my neck of the woods.


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> I'm sure he has some really intresting stories, and would love to hear some of them , but as you all say, there's no allowance of interaction from others.
> 
> I'll never forget the way Yo and David reacted at their dinner party when people dared to speak or sing when David was performing. That was very telling.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo is quite vocal - I bet she has to spend a lot of time biting her tongue to keep quiet when David's around, cause I bet David is used to being the center of everything.
> 
> I'm sure David is always surrounded by 'yes' people.
> 
> 
> 
> Being Canadian, I almost feel guilty for not adorning him, but I'm just not liking what I see of him. I tried to bash him a bit to a couple of people I know and they almost bit my head off (not HW watchers). He's pretty famous and adored in my neck of the woods.




I'm pretty sure he is pretty hard to live with, no wonder he is on his 4th marriage. Yo calls him her king, but all the adoration and nothing in return ( aside from money and lifestyle ) gets old. David wants everything to be all David 24/7. No amount of money is worth that to me.


----------



## cjy

chowlover2 said:


> I'm pretty sure he is pretty hard to live with, no wonder he is on his 4th marriage. Yo calls him her king, but all the adoration and nothing in return ( aside from money and lifestyle ) gets old. David wants everything to be all David 24/7. No amount of money is worth that to me.


Agree!


----------



## Sassys

Only one pic with David on the plane (which could have been taken anytime) thinkin:


Real Housewife Yolanda Foster shares photos of her spectacular Balinese vacation complete with champagne sunsets, elephant rides and a private jet

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...gne-sunsets-elephant-rides.html#ixzz2yV2QKwLa


----------



## lunette

sgj99 said:


> i'm with you, i think an education is the most important thing for her to achieve.  being a model is not so important in my eyes.  she'll never have to worry about money.  i'd rather my daughter have a good education and be able to have a meaningful career based on her intellect than on wearing provacative clothing (or none at all) in a career than objectifies beauty and will be short lived.  but that's just my opinion.



Right,all other considerations aside, and there are many important ones, modeling is a SHORT.career, maybe  5 years for the very best. Kind of sad, I think, Yolanda doesn't really understand any other world for women's success.


----------



## lunette

rockhollow said:


> I'm sure David is always surrounded by 'yes' people.
> ... He's pretty famous and adored in my neck of the woods.



There's a psychological condition, can't remember the exact name, but it's something like Situational Narcissism, caused by having so much fame and fortune that no one ever disagrees with you.  Ever since I learned about it I see it all over the place in the tabloid stories~


----------



## rockhollow

lunette said:


> There's a psychological condition, can't remember the exact name, but it's something like Situational Narcissism, caused by having so much fame and fortune that no one ever disagrees with you.  Ever since I learned about it I see it all over the place in the tabloid stories~







well I think David suffers from it. And it must have been contagious because Yo caught it too - LOL.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> well I think David suffers from it. And it must have been contagious because Yo caught it too - LOL.



They definitely give off the "I'm above you" vibe even though they are on the same reality show as the rest of the ladies.


----------



## horse17

lunette said:


> There's a psychological condition, can't remember the exact name, but it's something like Situational Narcissism, caused by having so much fame and fortune that no one ever disagrees with you.  Ever since I learned about it I see it all over the place in the tabloid stories~


I totally believe that theory...


----------



## limom

.


----------



## guccimamma

i don't think gigi needs to be in college if she is pursuing modeling.

who says 18-22 year olds need to sit in a classroom? if she can make money, and see the world...i see absolutely no problem with it.

i see so many 22 year olds bust their butts to get through school, then come home to live with their parents...and wait tables. 

nothing wrong IMO with putting off college until you know what you want to do.


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> .




Yolanda looks great in that dreas


----------



## Allisonfaye

rockhollow said:


> well I think David suffers from it. And it must have been contagious because Yo caught it too - LOL.



Lol.



GoGlam said:


> Yolanda looks great in that dreas



She does. Gotta say.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, it hard to say, but  Yolanda did look good in that dress, and the shorter hair style looks so much better on her.


----------



## Sassys

HBO event


----------



## chowlover2

I think Yo has the best style of the BH ladies these days.


----------



## guccimamma

chowlover2 said:


> I think Yo has the best style of the BH ladies these days.



no question about it! simple and flattering to her.


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> yes, it hard to say, but  Yolanda did look good in that dress, and the shorter hair style looks so much better on her.



absolutely!



Sassys said:


> HBO event



she looks great.  it must have been an event that David had something to do with because he's not very supportive of her things.



chowlover2 said:


> I think Yo has the best style of the BH ladies these days.



i agree.


----------



## Chanel522

Yolanda looks great there!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Love her style


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm behind everybody.

(They're showing the Puerto Rico episode now). 

From the reunion, am I going to get a better sense of Joyce's husband? 


Seems like all I know about him is he's German and he's very stoic, except when he's defending his wife against Brandi.

Speaking of Brandi, I don't like how she seems to be coming off as the innocent victim against Big Bad Lisa. 

Lisa cancelling on Yolanda's party at the last minute wasn't ideal, but it's certainly better behavior than Brandi's drunken haranguing of people at the dinner table.   

So it's a few of Lisa's minor slip-ups vs. Brandi's one big, fat faux-pas after another.


----------



## Emporio

Yolanda was such a bossy cow at the reunion. 

Why died and made her queen, to think she can hush people  - especially with how she was bossing Joyce around.

And her telling Joyce _"I don't know how your husband can stay married to you"_. What an awful thing to say to a woman who has done absolutely nothing to you!


----------



## cjy

Emporio said:


> Yolanda was such a bossy cow at the reunion.
> 
> Why died and made her queen, to think she can hush people  - especially with how she was bossing Joyce around.
> 
> And her telling Joyce _"I don't know how your husband can stay married to you"_. What an awful thing to say to a woman who has done absolutely nothing to you!


I completely agree! I hated that!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## tomz_grl

= Kim's eyes


----------



## Gimmethebag

Was Kyle always so busty? Those bat wing tops really did nothing for her!


----------



## Nishi621

Kyle looks like she got a face lift or something. Doesn't her face look really tight? 

And, yes, i think Kyle always was a bit chesty. lol


----------



## sgj99

Emporio said:


> Yolanda was such a bossy cow at the reunion.
> 
> Why died and made her queen, to think she can hush people - especially with how she was bossing Joyce around.
> 
> And her telling Joyce _"I don't know how your husband can stay married to you"_. What an awful thing to say to a woman who has done absolutely nothing to you!


 
Yolanda, who fancys herself the Queen of Etiquette, was a down-right rude ***** at the reunion to Joyce.  from her comments all the the way down to her expressions and body language she was just a complete *****.


----------



## rockhollow

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm behind everybody.
> 
> (They're showing the Puerto Rico episode now).
> 
> From the reunion, am I going to get a better sense of Joyce's husband?
> 
> 
> Seems like all I know about him is he's German and he's very stoic, except when he's defending his wife against Brandi.
> 
> Speaking of Brandi, I don't like how she seems to be coming off as the innocent victim against Big Bad Lisa.
> 
> Lisa cancelling on Yolanda's party at the last minute wasn't ideal, but it's certainly better behavior than Brandi's drunken haranguing of people at the dinner table.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's a few of Lisa's minor slip-ups vs. Brandi's one big, fat faux-pas after another.




yes, I don't know why we have to see the episodes so late here in Canada. I watch them online to see it current, but then watch again on the TV. It's much more frightening to see the ladies on the big screen in HD.


 I really liked Joyce this season. I sure didn't like the way Brandi picked on her, and then it seemed that Yolanda also had it in for her.
 I also like the husband, they seem like a  really good pair.
 I think Brandi was jealous of Joyce from the start.


----------



## Sweetpea83

rockhollow said:


> yes, I don't know why we have to see the episodes so late here in Canada. I watch them online to see it current, but then watch again on the TV. It's much more frightening to see the ladies on the big screen in HD.
> 
> 
> *I really liked Joyce this season*. I sure didn't like the way Brandi picked on her, and then it seemed that Yolanda also had it in for her.
> I also like the husband, they seem like a  really good pair.
> I think Brandi was jealous of Joyce from the start.



Me too..


----------



## chowlover2

Brandi is jealous of Joyce because she has a husband who loves her!


----------



## Designed_One

Sassys said:


> .


 
Oh dear, does Kylie have a stylist?

She obviously missed the memo on bandage dresses...and HL to boot.


----------



## needloub

Emporio said:


> Yolanda was such a bossy cow at the reunion.
> 
> Why died and made her queen, to think she can hush people  - especially with how she was bossing Joyce around.
> 
> *And her telling Joyce "I don't know how your husband can stay married to you"*. What an awful thing to say to a woman who has done absolutely nothing to you!



She tries too hard to act like the "sensible, classy" one on the show, but it's too forced.  I like her casual attire (even though I am a bit tired with her matchy matchy outfits [ie. belts matching purse, etc.]), but her attitude just makes it worse.  I thought this statement was rude, because isn't Yolanda like wife #3 or #4?  That's what Joyce should have said back to her...


----------



## Sassys

Kyle and Joyce have lunch 5/1/14


----------



## LADC_chick

Both of them with their thick dark hair. I wonder if it drive Brandi and Lisa crazy that they need extensions in their hair and still end up with bad-looking hair.


----------



## slang

Are they filming or do these ladies really hang out when not on the show. 

I saw some pics of Kyle & Yo a few weeks back going for mani's & pedi's - so if they are not filming there goes my theory that they are all just co-workers and hang out only when filming


----------



## tomz_grl

slang said:


> Are they filming or do these ladies really hang out when not on the show.
> 
> I saw some pics of Kyle & Yo a few weeks back going for mani's & pedi's - so if they are not filming there goes my theory that they are all just co-workers and hang out only when filming


 
Maybe it's just to keep people interested or guessing?


----------



## Nishi621

Designed_One said:


> Oh dear, does Kylie have a stylist?
> 
> She obviously missed the memo on bandage dresses...and HL to boot.



I must have missed it too. What is the problem with HL bandage dresses?


----------



## Michele26

Designed_One said:


> Oh dear, does Kylie have a stylist?
> 
> She obviously missed the memo on bandage dresses...and HL to boot.



I have a wedding to go to & was looking at the HL bandage dresses & gowns on NAP. NAP is all about current style & they still feature bandage dresses.


----------



## Bentley1

Kyle looks nice.

I wonder when we'll hear about any casting changes. Don't we usually here about casting news before they begin filming the next season?  If they're filming above, then I guess Joyce is back. I just want to make sure Carwitch was dumped and curious to see who her replacement will be/is.


----------



## Allisonfaye

tomz_grl said:


> = Kim's eyes



Yeah, what's going on there? 

Wasn't Kim talking about doing more surgery? I really hope she doesn't. I think she looks good. She has a bit of sun damage to her skin but if she messes around with her face I think it will not end well.


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> Kyle and Joyce have lunch 5/1/14




Kyle actually looks good


----------



## GoGlam

I've concluded that Joyce's style can best be described as "cheap."

Not saying her items are cheap in price, but the look she goes for is!


----------



## azania

GoGlam said:


> I've concluded that Joyce's style can best be described as "cheap."
> 
> Not saying her items are cheap in price, but the look she goes for is!




I agree. I would even take it further and say that the stuff she wears looks also cheap in price (even if it might not be).


----------



## Epona

Sassys said:


> Kyle and Joyce have lunch 5/1/14



I don't like how Kyle looks.


----------



## horse17

If I had to choose...I would say I like joyces style better thsn kyle...for some reason I feel like Kyle looks tacky most of the time ...........not giving Joyce a pass on the tackiness though....


----------



## horse17

I do think Kyle looks good in the bandage dress ......nice refreshing change for her


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Epona said:


> I don't like how Kyle looks.



Me either, but then I can't stomach Kyle.


----------



## Epona

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Me either, but then I can't stomach Kyle.



I cannot stand her either


----------



## chowlover2

slang said:


> Are they filming or do these ladies really hang out when not on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some pics of Kyle & Yo a few weeks back going for mani's & pedi's - so if they are not filming there goes my theory that they are all just co-workers and hang out only when filming




I think they get together mostly for filming as well.


----------



## slyyls

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Me either, but then I can't stomach Kyle.



 OMG; please don't flame me; but I thought your avatar was a photo of a young Kyle. lol

Who is the girl in your avatar?


----------



## citrus

Michele26 said:


> I have a wedding to go to & was looking at the HL bandage dresses & gowns on NAP. NAP is all about current style & they still feature bandage dresses.



Go for it, Kyle looks great and so will you.


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> If I had to choose...I would say I like joyces style better thsn kyle...for some reason I feel like Kyle looks tacky most of the time ...........not giving Joyce a pass on the tackiness though....



i agree


----------



## Gimmethebag

GoGlam said:


> I've concluded that Joyce's style can best be described as "cheap."
> 
> Not saying her items are cheap in price, but the look she goes for is!


I just find her creepy. She's a 40 year old woman wearing prom dresses.


----------



## caitlin1214

Canada's a bit behind, so the reunion airs next week. 

(I've read the Bravo blogs, so I have an idea of what's going to happen.)


Brandi always kind of bothered me, but by the end of the season, Yolanda started to bother me, too. 


I never understood how they wanted Lisa to explain herself, but then didn't let her finish a damned sentence and then jumped all over her when she left because she felt she was being ganged up on (which they were). 

If Mauricio believes Ken (and, by extension, Lisa) when he says Lisa didn't do anything with the magazines, people should just drop it and leave it alone. The magazines were about him, so if he doesn't feel hurt by Lisa and Ken, nobody else should, either.


----------



## Sassys

Pump Grand Opening

Carlton has the weirdest knees (looks like her stockings are bunched up around her knees).


----------



## chowlover2

Joyce is finally not wearing a pageant dress!


----------



## Goldfox

In which cat-fight did Lisa lose that substantial piece of her dress?? :O


----------



## horse17

Joyce looks great....I agree, good to lose the pageant dress.......


Lisa...not so much...


----------



## lucywife

Goldfox said:


> In which cat-fight did Lisa lose that substantial piece of her dress?? :O


----------



## zaara10

Lisa looks cheap. Are Joyce & Carlton the only ones she's on good terms w/?


----------



## Gimmethebag

zaara10 said:


> Lisa looks cheap. Are Joyce & Carlton the only ones she's on good terms w/?


That's what it looks like.


----------



## sgj99

I agree, Joyce looks great.  Lisa ... what was she thinking, that dress is so ugly and not flattering.  and Carlton, I would be just fine if I never saw or heard about her again.


----------



## Ladybug09

She at the opening of her Club!!! Not dining with the president.


----------



## slang

Lisa looks like she's trying to hard!


----------



## Michele26

Lisa looks trashy.


----------



## Sassys

NBCUniversal Cable Entertainment Upfronts in NYC 5/16
Source=JJB


----------



## Sassys

5/15/14


----------



## limom

Gigi is so cute.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Gigi is so cute.



I saw her and Yolanda while I was going to Bed Bath and Beyond the other day. She is very pretty. Yolanda, looked a mess.


----------



## lucywife

Nice to see that some of them are hanging out outside of the show.


----------



## GoGlam

Can anyone ID Yolanda's coral/lace sweater?


----------



## Chanel522

Yo is adorable but that black dress is too tight in all the wrong places.  Kim doesn't look good and Kyle is marginal.  Something about her really irritates me.


----------



## slang

I think Kim & Kyle look great! Yolanda's hair & make up looks great too but the dress is a little tight. I'm glad she kept the shorter hair and didn't put back those horrible looking extensions


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> Gigi is so cute.



She looks a little rough and thin...


----------



## anabanana745

Kim needs to use firming moisturizer on her legs. Awful!

The other ladies look good! Not Lisa though.


----------



## horse17

Chanel522 said:


> Yo is adorable but that black dress is too tight in all the wrong places.  Kim doesn't look good and Kyle is marginal.  Something about her really irritates me.


I know what you mean about Kyle...I feel the same way....I do like her better this season, but your right, something about her.....


....I like her top, but not the pants....


----------



## Love4H

I found Gigi Hadid's YouTube channel. Endless talking about some nonsense.


----------



## DC-Cutie

anabanana745 said:


> Kim needs to use firming moisturizer on her legs. Awful!
> 
> The other ladies look good! Not Lisa though.



I think you've got to have a bit of firmness for those firming moisturizers to work...it's too late for Kim.


----------



## fashiongirl26

I think they ALL look beautiful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lucywife said:


> Nice to see that some of them are hanging out outside of the show.



You realize this isn't a leisurely hangout. The upfront is still work, promo for the upcoming bravo season.


----------



## lucywife

DC-Cutie said:


> You realize this isn't a leisurely hangout. The upfront is still work, promo for the upcoming bravo season.


I mean Kyle and Joyce having lunch on previous pages.


----------



## citrus

fashiongirl26 said:


> I think they ALL look beautiful.



+1 - these women are ALL in their 40's 50's and look great


----------



## bobobob

Joyce Giraud and Carlton Gebbia have been fired from The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills after just one season, according to reports. 

'Decisions were made and Joyce and Carlton have been informed that they're not coming back,' one show insider told Us Weekly. 

Joyce, 39, and Carlton, 40, joined the 90210 ladies last series following the departures of Taylor Armstrong, Adrienne Maloof and Camille Grammer.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erly-Hills-just-one-season.html#ixzz333WFVRM2 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## nastasja

2 down. Wish they'd get rid of Brandi too.

I have a feeling they're gonna bring back Camille.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Camille Grammer's ex-boyfriend will not be charged in the alleged altercation that went down between them last year ... TMZ has learned. 

We broke the story ... Grammer accused Dimitri Charalambopoulos of attacking her in a Houston hotel room last October. Grammer was left badly bruised and battered (see below) and got a restraining order against Charalambopoulos for three years. 

But Charalambopoulos appeared before a grand jury today ... which decided there was not enough evidence to proceed with the case ... meaning he was free to go.

We're told Camille's team is baffled by the decision not to move forward ... especially because they felt there was plenty of evidence -- including pics of injuries -- and because a judge had already seen enough to grant the restraining order.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/28/camil...poulos-assault-case-grand-jury/#ixzz333yeexTR


----------



## sgj99

killerlife said:


> 2 down. *Wish they'd get rid of Brandi too.
> *
> I have a feeling they're gonna bring back Camille.



yes!  get rid of her!  she's not a housewife nor does she live a "Beverly Hills" lifestyle.


----------



## Pazdzernika

WOW, never realised what an impressively long last name C's ex had!


----------



## Sassys

bobobob said:


> Joyce Giraud and Carlton Gebbia have been fired from The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills after just one season, according to reports.
> 
> 'Decisions were made and Joyce and Carlton have been informed that they're not coming back,' one show insider told Us Weekly.
> 
> Joyce, 39, and Carlton, 40, joined the 90210 ladies last series following the departures of Taylor Armstrong, Adrienne Maloof and Camille Grammer.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erly-Hills-just-one-season.html#ixzz333WFVRM2
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Thank GOD!!!!


----------



## zaara10

I wouldn't have minded if they dumped the whole crew & started fresh. I especially can't handle any more of the Richards sisters.


----------



## labelwhore04

Wait, Carlton and Joyce are the same age?? Carlton looks 10 years older.


----------



## ck2802

I think Joanna Krupa may get a spot.  Joanna was at Kyles store shopping the other day, & posed with the shopping bags at the store.  Seems like she is cosying up to get a spot.


----------



## PrincessCypress

labelwhore04 said:


> Wait, Carlton and Joyce are the same age?? Carlton looks 10 years older.


That's exactly what I was thinking...except it seems to me that there is more than 10 years difference between Joyce and Carlton! I wonder how many years Carlton has been 40?


----------



## Bentley1

No WAY Carlton is 40. No way! 

And I'm SO happy she's been officially fired. Good riddance. 

Poor Joyce. She was nice enough, but a bore. They made the right choice getting rid of her. Can't wait to see who the new housewives will be.

I see Kyle threatening to leave if Kim was axed actually worked. Apparently, more of Kim and her dog. Yawn.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Bentley1 said:


> No WAY Carlton is 40. No way!
> 
> And I'm SO happy she's been officially fired. Good riddance.
> 
> Poor Joyce. She was nice enough, but a bore. They made the right choice getting rid of her. Can't wait to see who the new housewives will be.
> 
> I see Kyle threatening to leave if Kim was axed actually worked. Apparently, more of Kim and her dog. Yawn.


Aw, I like the new crazy Kim. Her talking heads crack me up. 

I couldn't stand Joyce, and I think she greatly exaggerated how "Beverly Hills" she was. She was essentially Brandi before her divorce. 

I hope Brandi reels it in this season. I do wonder how often she will talk about her BFF Vivica. If Joanna Krupa joins the cast, Brandi is going to look REALLY good. Brandi can be an a-hole, but Hoanna is beyond gross. 

For all of her faults, I love watching Yolanda. It would be fun to see her house hunting for a luxury penthouse/condo. 

I hope Camille comes back for the same reason I love watching Yolanda and Lisa. They can be total b's, but they are always dressed impeccably and live very interesting lives. 

If Lisa returns, I don't see her interacting with the rest of the cast unless Mohammed's fiance Shiva comes on. I expect it will be a lot of promoting Pump (over that) and spending time with Ken and Giggy (never enough of that).


----------



## swags

ck2802 said:


> I think Joanna Krupa may get a spot.  Joanna was at Kyles store shopping the other day, & posed with the shopping bags at the store.  Seems like she is cosying up to get a spot.





I heard that too but hope that doesn't happen. Then we will have 2 trash talking Brandi types that hate each other and say vulgar things about the other.


----------



## Sassys

For the love of GOD, get rid of KIM!!!!!! 

Can not deal with that ditzy woman.


----------



## Bentley1

Gimmethebag said:


> Aw, I like the new crazy Kim. Her talking heads crack me up.
> 
> I couldn't stand Joyce, and I think she greatly exaggerated how "Beverly Hills" she was. She was essentially Brandi before her divorce.
> 
> I hope Brandi reels it in this season. I do wonder how often she will talk about her BFF Vivica. If Joanna Krupa joins the cast, Brandi is going to look REALLY good. Brandi can be an a-hole, but Hoanna is beyond gross.
> 
> For all of her faults, I love watching Yolanda. It would be fun to see her house hunting for a luxury penthouse/condo.
> 
> I hope Camille comes back for the same reason I love watching Yolanda and Lisa. They can be total b's, but they are always dressed impeccably and live very interesting lives.
> 
> If Lisa returns, I don't see her interacting with the rest of the cast unless Mohammed's fiance Shiva comes on. I expect it will be a lot of promoting Pump (over that) and spending time with Ken and Giggy (never enough of that).



Kim is a sweet lady, but I just can't with her, lol.  Doesn't look like she's going anywhere though, so you're in luck! 

I agree about Joyce.  She was harmless, but was super fake and annoying.  She tried way too hard and it back fired.  I think we all pretty much knew that Carlton and Joyce were one-seasoners.  

I hope Camille comes back too.  I do hope she's not as "careful" as she was her last season for fear of looking bad.  She needs to give us some drama to work with, imo. 

Looks like Shiva and Joanna are top contenders for the open spots, they've both been lobbying pretty hard from what I understand.  Can't wait to see who they bring on.


----------



## Bentley1

swags said:


> I heard that too but hope that doesn't happen. Then we will have 2 trash talking Brandi types that hate each other and say vulgar things about the other.



One thing Joanna will do is bring the drama and that may be what the Beverly Hills franchise is looking for.  Sort of a Nene/Kenya type situation to bring in ratings.  BH was a snooze fest this season, so they may just give Joanna the green light.


----------



## anabanana745

Bentley1 said:


> Kim is a sweet lady, but I just can't with her, lol.  Doesn't look like she's going anywhere though, so you're in luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about Joyce.  She was harmless, but was super fake and annoying.  She tried way too hard and it back fired.  I think we all pretty much knew that Carlton and Joyce were one-seasoners.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Camille comes back too.  I do hope she's not as "careful" as she was her last season for fear of looking bad.  She needs to give us some drama to work with, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Shiva and Joanna are top contenders for the open spots, they've both been lobbying pretty hard from what I understand.  Can't wait to see who they bring on.




I'd rather Shiva than Joanna. Joanna fits in much better in Miami


----------



## Stepforded

I'm so pleased that Carlton has gone - she didn't really fit with this show. Maybe if there was an ooky spooky Housewives franchise, she could go into that.  Joyce was sweet, but boring.  But definitely someone I'd love to have as a friend - lovely lady! 

I want Camille to come back!  I loved her house, her holiday homes ... just the way she carried herself (not in season one though).  I'm probably in the minority who liked Adrienne, but I wouldn't want her back because the other ladies really gave her a very hard time.

I'm a bit 'whatever' about Lisa.  I'm sure there are more fabulous ladies in Beverly Hills they could convince to join the show.  The woman who's in the Real Housewives of Paris, who is married to that murderer's father (the Assistant Director chap), would have been good.  Lisa Rinna would be fabulous ...

Brandi needs to go ... I want more wealthy, glamorous womens' lives on display.

I'm a bit sick of Yolanda, too.  But Mohammed's fiancee Shiva seems a doll and would work fabulously on this show.

The fact that Kim and Kyle were both at Bravo's season launch party is a nod that they'll be back for sure. They'd never fire Kyle as she was the one that brought most of the original cast to the show - and if they fire Kim she'll walk (probably because she doesn't want to have to carry Kim - at least by being on the show she can support herself).


----------



## Bentley1

anabanana745 said:


> I'd rather Shiva than Joanna. Joanna fits in much better in Miami



I think Joanna fits in nicely in Miami as well.  I don't know about Shiva though.  She appears to be quite dull and boring based on the times I've seen her on the show.  But, you never know?


----------



## chowlover2

I'd love to see Lisa Rinna as well!


----------



## zaara10

If Shiva joins the show, I have a strong feeling that Yo will turn on her & damage her relationship w/ Muhammad too. I hope Shiva stays away.
I don't care for Joanna. Does she live in BH now? Maybe they should add Shahs Lily G. to the cast? But that probably wouldn't work out...


----------



## lulilu

Thank goodness Carlton is gone.  She is a gross, disgusting person.  The sex party, the constant references to sex, sex with women, she was so offensive.  (and I agree she looked like she was a really well worn 40, if that was her real age).  Ewww.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> For the love of GOD, get rid of KIM!!!!!!
> 
> Can not deal with that ditzy woman.


Agree....I go into another room when she's on the screen.....I really don't want to watch her and her dog...or her period


----------



## lallybelle

Bentley1 said:


> One thing Joanna will do is bring the drama and that may be what the Beverly Hills franchise is looking for.  Sort of a Nene/Kenya type situation to bring in ratings.  BH was a snooze fest this season, so they may just give Joanna the green light.



And there's no word on Miami coming back yet right? Joanna has been splitting her time between LA & Miami for some time now. I think she prefers LA, but Romain has to take care of Mynt. Shiva would be interesting to see what happens with Yo & Lisa still at odds, who gets custody of Mo's woman?...lol.


----------



## Swanky

*'Real Housewives of Beverly Hills' Cast Jeopardizes Next Season... Fighting for More Money*

 *        5/30/2014 12:40 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





More like 'Real GROUSEwives of Beverly Hills' -- *Kyle Richards* and co. are refusing to sign contracts to film the next season of the show ... effectively staging a holdout until they ALL get more money.

According to sources, 5 cast members have been asked to return for the fifth season -- *Lisa Vanderpump*, *Kyle Richards*, *Kim Richards*, *Brandi Glanville*, and *Yolanda Foster* -- but so far, zero have agreed to come back.

As we reported, Lisa has *made it very clear* she's on the fence about renewing her contract for personal reasons -- but we're told the other women are, more predictably, holding out for fatter paychecks.

Sources tell us negotiations have been intense, but Bravo is close to finalizing deals for everyone except Lisa, who remains a question mark.

As for who will replace the cast members who got bounced -- *Joyce Giraud* and *Carlton Gebbia* -- it's unclear ... but we're told the new fiancee of Yolanda's ex-husband is a front-runner. Wonder why.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz33CrOVVZY


----------



## zippie

I don't understand why they would keep Kim, she is a boring nut case.


----------



## lucywife

zippie said:


> I don't understand why they would keep Kim, she is a boring nut case.


 She needs a pay check, and so does Brandi. I think I know everything about Kyle by now including her waxing routine, tired of Yo's narrow-minded self-righteousness and Lisa will be pimping Pump all the way till the end. If they won't bring someone half decent at least to look at, I'm not watching this old mess. Looking forward to Ladies of London.


----------



## sgj99

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *'Real Housewives of Beverly Hills' Cast Jeopardizes Next Season... Fighting for More Money*
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/30/real-housewives-of-beverly-hills-cast-members-contracts-more-money/ *        5/30/2014 12:40 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/05/29/0529-real-housewives-xs-3.jpg
> More like 'Real GROUSEwives of Beverly Hills' -- *Kyle Richards* and co. are refusing to sign contracts to film the next season of the show ... effectively staging a holdout until they ALL get more money.
> 
> According to sources, 5 cast members have been asked to return for the fifth season -- *Lisa Vanderpump*, *Kyle Richards*, *Kim Richards*, *Brandi Glanville*, and *Yolanda Foster* -- but so far, zero have agreed to come back.
> 
> As we reported, Lisa has *made it very clear* she's on the fence about renewing her contract for personal reasons -- but we're told the other women are, more predictably, holding out for fatter paychecks.
> 
> Sources tell us negotiations have been intense, but Bravo is close to finalizing deals for everyone except Lisa, who remains a question mark.
> 
> As for who will replace the cast members who got bounced -- *Joyce Giraud* and *Carlton Gebbia* -- it's unclear ... but we're told the new fiancee of Yolanda's ex-husband is a front-runner. Wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz33CrOVVZY


 

I say fire them all and start over.  these groups of housewives think they can't be replaced?  didn't the NY cast do this last time?  this gives Bravo the perfect excuse to recast.


----------



## limom

lucywife said:


> Looking forward to Ladies of London.



How is that show?


----------



## Nishi621

Very happy about Carlton, sad to see Joyce go. I liked her


----------



## lucywife

limom said:


> How is that show?


 The preview looks promising to me.


----------



## limom

lucywife said:


> The preview looks promising to me.



Oh, I thought it had started already.


----------



## Thandie

sgj99 said:


> I say fire them all and start over.  these groups of housewives think they can't be replaced?  didn't the NY cast do this last time?  this gives Bravo the perfect excuse to recast.


----------



## Bentley1

lallybelle said:


> And there's no word on Miami coming back yet right? Joanna has been splitting her time between LA & Miami for some time now. I think she prefers LA, but Romain has to take care of Mynt. Shiva would be interesting to see what happens with Yo & Lisa still at odds, who gets custody of Mo's woman?...lol.



I looked on bravo.com and there is no info on the next season of Miami.  I remember someone posted an article in the Miami thread where Joanna was quoted saying that she wanted to jump ship b/c Miami was sinking and has the lowest ratings, so she wants in on the more successful BH, before Miami is cancelled and she's out of a job.  I think she prefers LA as well, and I think she would be more than ok to leave Roman behind there while shooting in LA/BH.

If they bring Shiva on, I hope she is more interesting than she's been on the episodes she's been on.  She seems a bit shy, quiet & worried about her new image as Mohammed's wife.  Not sure if she will be open & engaging.  I'm thinking they would push for some conflict with Yo, with Lisa as her "mentor" to keep things a bit interesting.


----------



## lucywife

limom said:


> Oh, I thought it had started already.


 the first episode airs on Monday.


----------



## Stepforded

I read something very interesting in this week's NW (Australian) magazine, where Brandi has a column.  She said Chrissy Teigen (swimsuit model / musician Jon Legend's wife) said if she could appear in any of the HW franchises, she'd go for Miami.  Brandi thinks she'd be better suited to BH, but apparently Chrissy has said she's too poor for that show ... to which Brandi has said she is definitely rich enough.  Interesting ... she'd give old Yo and David a run for their money!

What do you guys think - yay or nay to Chrissy Teigen joining?  



chowlover2 said:


> I'd love to see Lisa Rinna as well!


 
I love her in all her TV shows and she seems so cool and fun ... but I've read online reports from people who've shopped in her store (when it was still going) and they say she's not very nice at all.  Maybe she'd fit in just fine!  



zippie said:


> I don't understand why they would keep Kim, she is a boring nut case.


 
Kyle was responsible for finding the majority of the series 1 ladies, and getting the show off the ground. Her ties to the show are pretty solid. If Kim gets fired, Kyle will no doubt threaten to walk. Kim's working means that Kyle and Mauricio do not have to support Kim financially as they did in the past (or, not as much as they did in the past - they may still help her out a bit).



limom said:


> How is that show?


 
It starts this Monday, 2 June ... it has a mix of English and American ladies.  Here's a good article outlining who's who:http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-royal-dropping-labor-scenes-coming-TV.html

I can't wait to see this!  

BENTLEY1 - 

I've heard the same things about Miami - it's kind of on a hiatus until they decide what to do with it.  Personally, I thought Washington had more potential than Miami.  As well as Joanna being photographed out and about in LA with various Housewives, I've seen Gretchen Rossi doing the same. Surely Gretchen isn't trying to get into BH?  I hope not - can't stand her.

Shiva would be very interesting to have on.  I loved the scene last series, where she and Mohammed were having breakfast and Yolanda turned up and said a few weird things, which the camera instantly shot to Shiva to see her expression and you could see exactly what she was thinking.  And then Yolanda wiped something off Mohammed's chin and Shiva looked like she wanted to kill her.


----------



## Love4H

Bentley1 said:


> I looked on bravo.com and there is no info on the next season of Miami.  I remember someone posted an article in the Miami thread where Joanna was quoted saying that she wanted to jump ship b/c Miami was sinking and has the lowest ratings, so she wants in on the more successful BH, before Miami is cancelled and she's out of a job.  I think she prefers LA as well, and I think she would be more than ok to leave Roman behind there while shooting in LA/BH.
> 
> If they bring Shiva on, I hope she is more interesting than she's been on the episodes she's been on.  She seems a bit shy, quiet & worried about her new image as Mohammed's wife.  Not sure if she will be open & engaging.  I'm thinking they would push for some conflict with Yo, with Lisa as her "mentor" to keep things a bit interesting.




I'm pretty sure that Mohammed being the biggest attention whore of them all will push Shiva to be in the show. And he will create some drama between Yolanda, Joanna (who allegedly was the reason of their breakup) and Shiva. 

It'll be one messy show! I'd watch!


----------



## slang

I'm not sure why everyone thinks Shiva would be a great addition - she doesn't open her mouth! 
If everyone thinks Joyce was boring, I bet Shiva will be like watching paint dry...

I was never a Camille fan - but I say bring back Camille & Adrienne. I think watching them as "single" ladies could be interesting & then cut out on the husband or couple storylines - I don't want to watch Ken, King David or Mohammad....


----------



## ck2802

Kyle is out with Camille. There is a photo of Kyle, Camille & Brandi on Kyles Instagram. Very interesting.  Maybe Camille will be coming back too.


----------



## imgg

ck2802 said:


> Kyle is out with Camille. There is a photo of Kyle, Camille & Brandi on Kyles Instagram. Very interesting.  *Maybe Camille will be coming back too*.



I hope not!  Not a fan and don't find her interesting at all!


----------



## nastasja

slang said:


> I'm not sure why everyone thinks Shiva would be a great addition - she doesn't open her mouth!
> 
> If everyone thinks Joyce was boring, I bet Shiva will be like watching paint dry....



100% agree.



Stepforded said:


> What do you guys think - yay or nay to Chrissy Teigen joining?



Can't stand her. Brandi trashes up the show enough.


----------



## Swanky

I find it so funny that people hate the ones fired while they're on the show, then want them back, lol!  Like LuAnn on NYC.  People, including me, couldn't stand her when she was cast, but when she pops in from time to time she ok and it's like people forget how much they disliked her.  Same w/ Camille IMO.


----------



## kemilia

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I find it so funny that people hate the ones fired while they're on the show, then want them back, lol!  Like LuAnn on NYC.  People, including me, couldn't stand her when she was cast, but when she pops in from time to time she ok and it's like people forget how much they disliked her.  Same w/ Camille IMO.



Ya never know what you had until it's gone! 

Funny how LuAnn is the "normal" one now, the voice of reason.


----------



## Bentley1

slang said:


> I'm not sure why everyone thinks Shiva would be a great addition - she doesn't open her mouth!
> 
> If everyone thinks Joyce was boring, I bet Shiva will be like watching paint dry...
> 
> 
> 
> I was never a Camille fan - but I say bring back Camille & Adrienne. I think watching them as "single" ladies could be interesting & then cut out on the husband or couple storylines - I don't want to watch Ken, King David or Mohammad....




Well I said in multiple posts above that I don't want shiva added bc the few times she was on the show she was boring and didn't say two words. Overall, she just seems to have a bland personality. If they bring her on they are going to have to coach her a ton behind the scenes and manufacture drama for her. On her own she's a snooze fest. Not everyone is team shiva


----------



## MarieG

I'm all for a total recast as well!

I'd say they should do a show including Jennifer Stano, Lilly Ghalichi, Leila Milani, Jackie Melby and Shiva. I'd definitely watch that for all the glitz, glamour and fashion and I'm sure there is some drama potential there as well


----------



## pink1

Totally agree.  I could not stand LuAnn when she was a full time cast member.  I actually like her this season!  Maybe we just need those folks in small doses 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I find it so funny that people hate the ones fired while they're on the show, then want them back, lol!  Like LuAnn on NYC.  People, including me, couldn't stand her when she was cast, but when she pops in from time to time she ok and it's like people forget how much they disliked her.  Same w/ Camille IMO.


----------



## Stepforded

ck2802 said:


> Kyle is out with Camille. There is a photo of Kyle, Camille & Brandi on Kyles Instagram. Very interesting.  Maybe Camille will be coming back too.


 
Camille is frequently photographed with Kyle. She and Mauricio took Camille to Las Vegas with them a while ago which fueled rumours she might want to come back (it was her decision to leave the show).


----------



## madeleine86

MarieG said:


> I'm all for a total recast as well!
> 
> I'd say they should do a show including Jennifer Stano, Lilly Ghalichi, Leila Milani, Jackie Melby and Shiva. I'd definitely watch that for all the glitz, glamour and fashion and I'm sure there is some drama potential there as well



Oh,they would make a good cast


----------



## GoGlam

madeleine86 said:


> Oh,they would make a good cast




They would probably go into deep or deeper debt trying to show off uber glamorous lifestyles! But at least there would be a lot to look at!

I think Jackie and Leila are going to be on Trophy Wives.. I think it or a replacement is coming back.


----------



## swags

Maybe David Foster will meet his future mrs foster in Shiva since he is cool with dating Mohammed's exes.


----------



## MarieG

GoGlam said:


> They would probably go into deep or deeper debt trying to show off uber glamorous lifestyles! But at least there would be a lot to look at!
> 
> I think Jackie and Leila are going to be on Trophy Wives.. I think it or a replacement is coming back.



Awesome! Where did you hear that?  I hope they make it a proper show.


----------



## Swanky

*Brandi Glanville set to return for another season of Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills 
*
Cue more drama. Brandi Glanville, 41, is returning for another season of The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills, Radar reports.

The news comes on the heels of reports that Joyce Giraud and Carlton Gebbia have been  fired after just one season. 

'Brandi will absolutely be back for another season,' a source told Radar, admitting money is a big factor.






More feuds ahead: Controversial star Brandi Glanville will be back for the next season of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills

'She needs the money. Its not like she has another job,' the insider said.
According to the Radar report, financial details between Brandi and the producers are still being worked out.

Meanwhile, producers fear that LIsa Vanderpump will be the next Housewife to announce her exit. 




 She's back: Brandi Glanville is coming back for another season, but a couple of her co-stars are not

TMZ claimed on Tuesday  that the 53-year-old feels she has been bullied by her fellow Real  Housewives stars, which is why she allegedly wants to leave the show.
She's famously in a long-running feud with Brandi.
Last week, Bravo host Andy Cohen and  'N Sync star Lance Bass headed to Lisa's restaurant Pump last week,  ostensibly to persuade their friend to stay on the show.








Avoiding each other: Leann Rimes and Brandi both attended Brandi's son Mason's birthday party over the weekend

  Brandi is known for clashing  with people, including country singer LeAnn Rimes, who is married to  Brandi's ex, Eddie Cibrian, and is stepmother to Brandi's two sons.
The  two routinely take potshots at each other and LeAnn appears to badmouth  Brandi in clips of her own upcoming reality show, LeAnn and Eddie.
Meanwhile, Brandi had very different interactions with the recently fired housewives.





 Kiss and tell: Brandi will have to find someone new to make out with next season since Carlton Gebbia has been fired

Actress and former Miss Puerto  Rico Joyce - who is married to producer Michael Ohoven - became  embroiled in a few heated rows with Vanderpump and Brandi in particular.
And  Brandi had a steamy makeout session with Carlton and then bragged about  it to Vanderpump, not helping their strained relationship.
Joyce, 39, and Carlton, 40, joined the  90210 ladies last series following the departures of Taylor Armstrong,  Adrienne Maloof and Camille Grammer, but apparently failed to stir up enough drama. 






 Going, going gone: Carlton Gebbia and Joyce  Giraud, pictured last October are said to have been fired from Real  Housewives Of Beverly Hills  

'Decisions were made and Joyce and Carlton have been informed that they're not coming back,' one show insider told Us Weekly. 

Carlton  clashed with Kyle Richards for much of the show and Kyle accused  Carlton of being anti-Semitic, while in one episode, Joyce feared that  the self proclaimed Wiccan had cast a spell on her. 
However, US reports that mother-of-two  Joyce has already moved on to another as-yet unnamed TV project.

It  remains to be seen who will join Vanderpump, Glanville, Yolanda Foster  and Kim and Kyle Richards for the fifth season of the show which airs on  Bravo sometime this autumn. 
None of the Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills, which concluded its fourth season in March, have renewed their contracts yet.
However  it seems Bravo is keen to ensure the return of Lisa, who alongside Kyle  and Kim Richards has been a mainstay on the series since its  beginning.





Secret mission: Andy Cohen (R) and Lance Bass went to visit Lisa  Vanderpump at her new PUMP Lounge on Thursday, but were apparently there  to convince the reality star not to leave Real Housewives Of Beverly  Hills

But, spinoff show Vanderpump Rules is doing well in the ratings and Vanderpump  opened new restaurant and bar PUMP Lounge earlier this month. 
She  and husband Ken Todd own two further restaurants in Los Angeles, as well.
Brandi and Yolanda joined the programme as regulars from the third season.

And the Brit admitted even if Glanville were to apologize, shes not ready to accept.
If  youd asked me weeks ago, I would have said no way in hell; but that  would be quite immature of me. [Forgiveness] would take a lot, she  said.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-Housewives-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz33WMl3CJs 
​


----------



## Michele26

It seems like Lisa's been 53 for the past few years.


----------



## Bentley1

Michele26 said:


> It seems like Lisa's been 53 for the past few years.



Doesn't it?  She's a pretty lady, but she does not look 53!  53 + 10? Definitely!

In regards to her possible departure from the show, I would be totally fine with that. She has gotten increasingly annoying over the seasons.  I'd rather have someone on the show who actually wants to be there and not b/c they are busy shoving their businesses down our throats.  Bye, Lisa!


----------



## slang

Bentley1 said:


> Doesn't it?  She's a pretty lady, but she does not look 53!  53 + 10? Definitely!
> 
> In regards to her possible departure from the show, I would be totally fine with that. She has gotten increasingly annoying over the seasons.  I'd rather have someone on the show who actually wants to be there and not b/c they are busy shoving their businesses down our throats.  Bye, Lisa!



I agree, this next season will be a big ad for her new club Pump. I don't care to watch a show about her businesses


----------



## Bentley1

slang said:


> I agree, this next season will be a big ad for her new club Pump. I don't care to watch a show about her businesses



Exactly! And i'm really annoyed that Andy is pushing for just that.  If she wants to go, let her!


----------



## Stepforded

Bentley1 said:


> Doesn't it?  She's a pretty lady, but she does not look 53!  53 + 10? Definitely!
> 
> In regards to her possible departure from the show, I would be totally fine with that. She has gotten increasingly annoying over the seasons.  I'd rather have someone on the show who actually wants to be there and not b/c they are busy shoving their businesses down our throats.  Bye, Lisa!


 
I've never warmed to her, and can't stand her snooty daughter and her husband, so would be absolutely fine at her leaving.

The only thing I would miss if she did go, would be her fabulous party organiser (Kevin / Kenneth?).


----------



## Bentley1

Stepforded said:


> I've never warmed to her, and can't stand her snooty daughter and her husband, so would be absolutely fine at her leaving.
> 
> The only thing I would miss if she did go, would be her fabulous party organiser (Kevin / Kenneth?).



Same here, I was never on the Lisa bandwagon.  She annoys me much of the time, although I don't mind Ken.  Her daughter is a snooty extension of her mother.

Lol, I actually saw her party planner, Kevin Lee, at Hotel Bel Aire when I was there meeting with my wedding planner & he had nothing but bad things to say about him.  (rips his clients off, inflates prices, doctors receipts, pressures them into spending way over budget, etc). I still find him amusing on tv, he acted the same way in real life. Very entertaining to watch.


----------



## Stepforded

QUOTE=Bentley1;26859812]
Lol, I actually saw her party planner, Kevin Lee, at Hotel Bel Aire when I was there meeting with my wedding planner & he had nothing but bad things to say about him.  (rips his clients off, inflates prices, doctors receipts, pressures them into spending way over budget, etc). I still find him amusing on tv, he acted the same way in real life. Very entertaining to watch. [/QUOTE]

Oh wow!  Thanks for that bit of goss!  That funny Steve Martin movie - "Father of the Bride" - was meant to be based on him.


----------



## GoGlam

MarieG said:


> Awesome! Where did you hear that?  I hope they make it a proper show.




I know they were both "filming" so I'm just assuming


----------



## GoGlam

Stepforded said:


> I've never warmed to her, and can't stand her snooty daughter and her husband, so would be absolutely fine at her leaving.
> 
> The only thing I would miss if she did go, would be her fabulous party organiser (Kevin / Kenneth?).




I love Lisa but I absolutely cannot stand Pandora. I don't find her charming, glamorous, nice or pretty.  She looks like she has a very elitist attitude and she should cut that out because she is nothing to write home about.


----------



## MarieG

GoGlam said:


> I know they were both "filming" so I'm just assuming



Thanks for letting me know. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Graw

GoGlam said:


> I love Lisa but I absolutely cannot stand Pandora. I don't find her charming, glamorous, nice or pretty.  She looks like she has a very elitist attitude and she should cut that out because she is nothing to write home about.



I love Lisa, Ken, Jiggy and Jason.  Lisa is entertaining to watch and has witty comments.  She is a smart business woman and a hard worker.  Her mere presence intimidates others.  She is *glamour.* I purposely didn't write glamourous.


----------



## GoGlam

Graw said:


> I love Lisa, Ken, Jiggy and Jason.  Lisa is entertaining to watch and has witty comments.  She is a smart business woman and a hard worker.  Her mere presence intimidates others.  She is *glamour.* I purposely didn't write glamourous.




Hahah


----------



## Bentley1

Stepforded said:


> QUOTE=Bentley1;26859812]
> Lol, I actually saw her party planner, Kevin Lee, at Hotel Bel Aire when I was there meeting with my wedding planner & he had nothing but bad things to say about him.  (rips his clients off, inflates prices, doctors receipts, pressures them into spending way over budget, etc). I still find him amusing on tv, he acted the same way in real life. Very entertaining to watch.


 
Oh wow!  Thanks for that bit of goss!  *That funny Steve Martin movie - "Father of the Bride" - was meant to be based on him*.[/QUOTE]

Lol, really? I had no idea, but I can totally see it!

ETA: i don't know why the posts are being quoted so oddly. =/


----------



## Stepforded

Bentley1 said:


> ETA: i don't know why the posts are being quoted so oddly. =/


 
There's something wrong with my profile ... I've asked Support to please look at it, because I can't quote half the posts I'm trying to, and I can't type more than about four lines in a post as it gets rejected ... it's most odd.


----------



## caitlin1214

Bentley1 said:


> Oh wow!  Thanks for that bit of goss!  *That funny Steve Martin movie - "Father of the Bride" - was meant to be based on him*.



Lol, really? I had no idea, but I can totally see it!

ETA: i don't know why the posts are being quoted so oddly. =/[/QUOTE]

Watching the clip right now, and I totally see it!:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKFtRedJxTw&feature=kp

That's BD Wong playing his assistant. 


And because I love the Party Pooper scene, I'm going to throw that in here, too:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ_LHyx2odc


Among the wedding gifts Annie receives is a Venus de Milo statue with a clock in the stomach. In the original Father of the Bride (1950), Kay also receives this as one of her wedding gifts. Both look at it with disdain.


----------



## Bentley1

caitlin1214 said:


> Lol, really? I had no idea, but I can totally see it!
> 
> ETA: i don't know why the posts are being quoted so oddly. =/



Watching the clip right now, and I totally see it!:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKFtRedJxTw&feature=kp

That's BD Wong playing his assistant. 


And because I love the Party Pooper scene, I'm going to throw that in here, too:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ_LHyx2odc


Among the wedding gifts Annie receives is a Venus de Milo statue with a clock in the stomach. In the original Father of the Bride (1950), Kay also receives this as one of her wedding gifts. Both look at it with disdain.[/QUOTE]

Love this movie.  Watched it SO many times throughout the years, both Part 1 and 2. 

ETA: The posts are still posting incorrectly!


----------



## Stepforded

One of the new recruits is the wife of a plastic surgeon:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ille-following-season-five-cast-shake-up.html

Brandi's legs are to die for ... from the waist down she looks incredible.


----------



## labelwhore04

GoGlam said:


> I love Lisa but I absolutely cannot stand Pandora. I don't find her charming, glamorous, nice or pretty.  She looks like she has a very elitist attitude and she should cut that out because she is nothing to write home about.



I completely agree! And she's friends with Stassi Schroeder(if you watch Vanderpump Rules) which says a lot. Stassi is a nasty person.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Stepforded said:


> One of the new recruits is the wife of a plastic surgeon:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ille-following-season-five-cast-shake-up.html
> 
> Brandi's legs are to die for ... from the waist down she looks incredible.


New Girl's bag is fab. The rest of her outfit, not so much. 

Brandi would have looked SO good except for her hair.


----------



## Pazdzernika

OMG there's an Asian castmember now?  Some diversity, finally. (Oops, I forgot about Joyce and Malouf for a sec.) I might just start watching again.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yes to diversity!!! No to PS! LOL


----------



## Pazdzernika

Ladybug09 said:


> Yes to diversity!!! No to PS! LOL




&#128079; LOL best RH protest slogan E-VER.


----------



## Sassys

LA Pride Parade on June 8, 2014, Los Angeles


----------



## Nishi621

Horrible dress. I don't like the way she looks there at all


----------



## pursegrl12

i know this has been asked 1000 times before but how old is Lisa?!?! i'm guessing she looks 5-10 yrs older than she actually is.


----------



## Bentley1

pursegrl12 said:


> i know this has been asked 1000 times before but how old is Lisa?!?! i'm guessing she looks 5-10 yrs older than she actually is.




She claims she's 53 (for what feels like the past 5 years) but nobody believes her.


----------



## Ladybug09

Pazdzernika said:


> &#128079; LOL best RH protest slogan E-VER.



Lol!


----------



## Michele26

Looks like Lisa had more done to her face.


----------



## nastasja

Michele26 said:


> Looks like Lisa had more done to her face.




A fresh batch of filler.


----------



## Sassys

Damn, how many times is she going to get evicted??

Brandi Glanville is 'homeless' as landlords 'refuse to rent to her because of bad reputation from shooting reality show'

Last month Brandi Glanville was reportedly forced to move out of her Beverly Hills home.
And since that time she has had trouble finding a new stable place to live for herself and two sons Mason, 11, and Jake, seven.
Renters are reluctant to lease to the 41-year-old because they don't want to be mixed up in the drama involved in shooting her show The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills, according to reports.

A source told RadarOnline.com: 'Brandi has been desperately searching for a house she can rent in a comfortable neighbourhood, but it&#8217;s not going well.'
Adding: 'She finds a place she likes, but then the landlord or renter realizes who she is and doesn&#8217;t want to risk the drama that comes along with her shooting the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.'
Brandi, as always, has been quite vocal on Twitter about her struggle to find a new home, as she wrote on Wednesday last week: 'The house the boys and I were going to get fell through today:/ You know what they say everything happens for a reason'.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tion-shooting-reality-show.html#ixzz34FijbbME


----------



## Gimmethebag

Sassys said:


> Damn, how many times is she going to get evicted??
> 
> Brandi Glanville is 'homeless' as landlords 'refuse to rent to her because of bad reputation from shooting reality show'
> 
> Last month Brandi Glanville was reportedly forced to move out of her Beverly Hills home.
> And since that time she has had trouble finding a new stable place to live for herself and two sons Mason, 11, and Jake, seven.
> Renters are reluctant to lease to the 41-year-old because they don't want to be mixed up in the drama involved in shooting her show The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills, according to reports.
> 
> A source told RadarOnline.com: 'Brandi has been desperately searching for a house she can rent in a comfortable neighbourhood, but it&#8217;s not going well.'
> Adding: 'She finds a place she likes, but then the landlord or renter realizes who she is and doesn&#8217;t want to risk the drama that comes along with her shooting the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.'
> Brandi, as always, has been quite vocal on Twitter about her struggle to find a new home, as she wrote on Wednesday last week: 'The house the boys and I were going to get fell through today:/ You know what they say everything happens for a reason'.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tion-shooting-reality-show.html#ixzz34FijbbME


I don't think she's looking for a new home because she got evicted. I think she is looking for a new home because of a dispute with her landlord/raising the rent an absurd amount. 

I don't know why she won't just settle down and buy a home at this point. I'd imagine she can afford a cute home in West Hollywood at this point.


----------



## Nishi621

I thought she bought a house recently, no? Wasn't there something in the beginning of last season about her finally having her own home and Yolanda picking out furniture for it and all? that was a rental???


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> I thought she bought a house recently, no? Wasn't there something in the beginning of last season about her finally having her own home and Yolanda picking out furniture for it and all? that was a rental???



It was a rental. She used her ex boyfriend has the broker and told him to negotiate hard with the landlord.


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> It was a rental. She used her ex boyfriend has the broker and told him to negotiate hard with the landlord.




Outrageous! And all that fuss abut her having a real home now and all!! Sheesh!

Why not just buy something? she must have enough money what with the show and books and all


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> Outrageous! And all that fuss abut her having a real home now and all!! Sheesh!
> 
> Why not just buy something? she must have enough money what with the show and books and all



lol. A rental can be a real home


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> lol. A rental can be a real home



Sigh, to me, with the way she moves around all the time, when IN HER CASE, they said real home and they were buying furniture and all for it, I thought she had purchased it. Sorry if I wasn't crystal clear on that point. It wasn't meant as an insult.


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> Sigh, to me, with the way she moves around all the time, when IN HER CASE, they said real home and they were buying furniture and all for it, I thought she had purchased it. Sorry if I wasn't crystal clear on that point. It wasn't meant as an insult.



Oh, I didn't take it as an insult.


----------



## Nishi621

So, why can't she just buy a house??


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> So, why can't she just buy a house??



Bad credit, who knows. She said she was in debt, so maybe the debt is not paid off yet.

I don't know why people think these realty stars make so much money. Unless you are a Kardashian or Nene you don't make millions.

My neighbor produces to reality shows on TLC and I have learned so much from her.


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> Bad credit, who knows. She said she was in debt, so maybe the debt is not paid off yet.
> 
> I don't know why people think these realty stars make so much money. Unless you are a Kardashian or Nene you don't make millions.
> 
> My neighbor produces to reality shows on TLC and I have learned so much from her.




it seems she earns about 175k per season, that combined with proceeds from her book bring in a nice amount of money.


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> it seems she earns about 175k per season, that combined with proceeds from her book bring in a nice amount of money.



her book advance was small. $175K minus taxes, minus other expenses (lawyers, publicist)


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> her book advance was small. $175K minus taxes, minus other expenses (lawyers, publicist)



But she had two books, she must have made some money off of that??

Plus, whatever, whatever, I know people who make a lot less than the base of $175k that she does and they purchase homes. Who knows with her


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> But she had two books, she must have made some money off of that??
> 
> Plus, whatever, whatever, I know people who make a lot less than the base of $175k that she does and they purchase homes. Who knows with her



I know what her Point of Sales are and what her advance for both books were. I also know what her royalty rate is. My assistant makes more than what she got.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I know what her Point of Sales are and what her advance for both books were. I also know what her royalty rate is. My assistant makes more than what she got.


 Thanks Sassys, very interesting to know!


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> *Bad credit, who knows*. She said she was in debt, so maybe the debt is not paid off yet.
> 
> I don't know why people think these realty stars make so much money. Unless you are a Kardashian or Nene you don't make millions.
> 
> My neighbor produces to reality shows on TLC and I have learned so much from her.



Yes you're right - she said she had bad credit. So bad, that her Father had to co-sign her last rental as she couldn't rent on her own...


----------



## Bentley1

Bad credit, lack of a decent down payment (20-30% minimum), income not high enough to be approved for the type of home she's looking for.  It's hard getting approved for a home loan these days. All your ducks have to be in a row _consistently _ for the banks to even look at you.


----------



## horse17

with whom do Brandys kids live with?...I would hope that if the kids live with her, the father would step up and help her with some living arrangements...only just for the kids sake....not a good situation for the kids to be involved in......


actually, now Im thinking that its probably better if the kids lived with the father, knowing what kind of idiot Brandy is...she probably blows thru money...............then again, not so sure of how stable those two are.... .ugg...who knows???


----------



## guccimamma

Nishi621 said:


> it seems she earns about 175k per season, that combined with proceeds from her book bring in a nice amount of money.



not enough to buy a nice house in los angeles, not to mention bad credit. i'm sure she's a mess, wouldn't rent anything to her. probably calls crying every time rent is due.


----------



## labelwhore04

Nishi621 said:


> So, why can't she just buy a house??



She seems like she would be really bad with money.


----------



## Graw

Nishi621 said:


> it seems she earns about 175k per season, that combined with proceeds from her book bring in a nice amount of money.


Even if she made 500,000 being with the circle of "friends" or castmates she has, that isn't enough. 



slang said:


> Yes you're right - she said she had bad credit. So bad, that her Father had to co-sign her last rental as she couldn't rent on her own...



No wonder why she has such low self esteem.  She is over 40 and her parent has to co sign for her and her children.  At some point she has to take responsibility for her life, she never does.  She attacks others.



labelwhore04 said:


> She seems like she would be really bad with money.



If Eddie gave her more money, she would spend more and not on the children.  Plenty of women are single mothers and they find a way.  She doesn't have to live in Lisa's zipcode.  Constantly moving will affect her children aside from them being raised by her.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Bad credit, lack of a decent down payment (20-30% minimum), income not high enough to be approved for the type of home she's looking for.  It's hard getting approved for a home loan these days. All your ducks have to be in a row _consistently _ for the banks to even look at you.



Question. Why do you post certain words in small font?


----------



## sgj99

Graw said:


> Even if she made 500,000 being with the circle of "friends" or castmates she has, that isn't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why she has such low self esteem.  She is over 40 and her parent has to co sign for her and her children.  At some point she has to take responsibility for her life, she never does.  She attacks others.
> 
> 
> 
> If Eddie gave her more money, she would spend more and not on the children.  Plenty of women are single mothers and they find a way.  She doesn't have to live in Lisa's zipcode.  Constantly moving will affect her children aside from them being raised by her.



i agree with everything you've posted.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Question. Why do you post certain words in small font?




Does it show up that way? :-/ I don't see it from my end. 

I don't intend to, I wonder why it does that? I use the new app on my iPhone to post, I wonder if that has anything to do w it? Bc I've noticed it does other weird things as well. Anyways, sorry about that, please disregard if it continues to show up that way. I'm not sure how to fix it, especially since I can't see it.


----------



## limom

Bentley1 said:


> Does it show up that way? :-/ I don't see it from my end.
> 
> I don't intend to, I wonder why it does that? I use the new app on my iPhone to post, I wonder if that has anything to do w it? Bc I've noticed it does other weird things as well. Anyways, sorry about that, please disregard if it continues to show up that way. I'm not sure how to fix it, especially since I can't see it.



I don't see the different font on your post either and I read on an Ipad.


----------



## Ladybug09

I Dont see it. I'm on android.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Does it show up that way? :-/ I don't see it from my end.
> 
> I don't intend to, I wonder why it does that? I use the new app on my iPhone to post, I wonder if that has anything to do w it? Bc I've noticed it does other weird things as well. Anyways, sorry about that, please disregard if it continues to show up that way. I'm not sure how to fix it, especially since I can't see it.



I only see it on on Iphone not desktop or ipad. oh well...

Your post crack me up and I always have to put my glasses on to read certain words


----------



## ShoreGrl

labelwhore04 said:


> She seems like she would be really bad with money.



In her first book she writes about how after Eddie left her she had ehr father co-sign on a brand new Range Rover for her. What newly single mother with no job buys a Range Rover? She's a hot mess.


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> She seems like she would be really bad with money.



I agree. But also, playing devil's advocate here. On her house tour on Bravo she does say and admit, she can't afford fancy clothes and shoes like the other ladies and did show one pair of designer shoes that she said she saved up for for months and said it was a rare splurge. So, I think she knows how to stay in her lane. Maybe she spends a majority of her money on the kids.

She also didn't get her parents a fancy designer car, she got them a used Honda.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> I only see it on on Iphone not desktop or ipad. oh well...
> 
> Your post crack me up and* I always have to put my glasses on to read certain words *




lol, sorry about that!  I'll try to figure out what it is so I can fix it.


----------



## guccimamma

ShoreGrl said:


> In her first book she writes about how after Eddie left her she had ehr father co-sign on a brand new Range Rover for her. What newly single mother with no job buys a Range Rover? She's a *hot mess*.



she's not even a hot mess, she's just a mess.


----------



## Sassys

Jjb


----------



## Michele26

^All those fillers aren't helping her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> ^All those fillers aren't helping her.



Not at all. 

She looked good her first season. Then like every other reality castmember they see themselves on TV and start going overboard with fillers, injections and surgeries.


----------



## nastasja

Sassys said:


> Jjb




WTH. If that picture was not in this thread, I would have no clue who that is!


----------



## LADC_chick

It looks like Lisa (and Villa Blanca) lost the case against her and they now have to pay $100,000 to the waitress who was suing them. Lisa vows to appeal the court decision, but tough luck. Lisa and Ken think that they are above any negative comments or feedback. The fact that they wouldn't just pay the waitress for her two missed work days (a grand total of $300) and work the schedule out so that the waitress wasn't on the same shift as the guy who she says created a hostile work environment for her will now cost them six figures. 

Oh, yeah, and the fact that Ken had surveillance of the incident deleted wasn't a help to their case, either.


----------



## slang

When I read about this I couldn't believe Ken erased the surveillance tapes. I think I read Pandora was involved in that aswell.
Funny that Lisa is claiming victory in the case when she lost?


----------



## limom

LADC_chick said:


> It looks like Lisa (and Villa Blanca) lost the case against her and they now have to pay $100,000 to the waitress who was suing them. Lisa vows to appeal the court decision, but tough luck. Lisa and Ken think that they are above any negative comments or feedback. The fact that they wouldn't just pay the waitress for her two missed work days (a grand total of $300) and work the schedule out so that the waitress wasn't on the same shift as the guy who she says created a hostile work environment for her will now cost them six figures.
> 
> Oh, yeah, and the fact that Ken had surveillance of the incident deleted wasn't a help to their case, either.



Wow.
Where did you read this?


----------



## limom

http://tamaratattles.com/2014/06/17/villa-blanca-hit-with-large-punitive-damages-in-bustillos-case/
As TamaraTattles.com first reported last week, Lisa Vanderpumps tweet about truth and justice prevailing in her two year court battle with a former waitress who filed hostile work environment and other charges against the restaurant in civil court, was completely misleading.  Today, a jury awarded punitive damages that were based on the evidence presented in court that Ken Todd destroyed the taped surveillance of the alleged abuse by assistant manager Michael Govia. Lawyers for Villa Blanca seem to alternately claim no abuse occurred and/or that this was an isolated incident. However, TamaraTattles.com has discovered at least one other case of wrongful termination by Villa Blanca that was quietly settled out of court.

Click through for the testimony from todays proceedings.

READ THE DEPOSITION THAT MADE THE PLANTIFFS CASE HERE!



In her closing argument, plaintiffs lawyer Genie Harrison said a punitive damage award will help prevent other Villa Blanca employees from experiencing the same type of treatment her client endured.

What youre doing is protecting all of them on a going-forward basis, Harrison said. You are the ones to teach Villa Blanca that you cant do this.

But Villa Blanca attorney Marieanne Zakarian said what happened with Bustillos was an isolated incident and urged that no additional money be awarded to the plaintiff.

The Villa Blanca is not a Fortune 500 company, Zakarian said. Its a family-owned restaurant with 60 to 80 employees.

Zakarian said there is no concrete evidence supporting Bustillos attorneys allegations that Vanderpumps husband, Ken Todd, ordered restaurant surveillance footage destroyed to keep it from being obtained by the media. Bustillos lawyers maintain the video could have bolstered their clients claims. [SOURCE Westsidetoday.com]

It seems that the jury felt that the testimony by Andrew Morrison, the general manager of Villa Blanca at the time of the incident, stating that Ken wanted to be sure that the footage did not get released to the media was sufficient evidence to prove malice intent. Morrison also testified that Todd did not want to make any accommodations for Bustillos after she reported the harassment by Govia.

FOR ALL PREVIOUS POSTS ON THIS CASE CLICK HERE!

In testimony today, Michael Velasquez, the eaterys CPA, told jurors the restaurant had $1.4 million in assets in 2012. Todd, the only other witness today, said profits at the restaurant went down after news accounts of the Bustillos lawsuit.

Harrison told jurors they have a chance to impose actual consequences by ordering Villa Blanca to pay punitive damages.

This phase is literally about making it sting, she said. It has to hurt or else its not going to be taken seriously.

But Zakarian said the restaurant treated Bustillos fairly after she complained.

If anything, the Villa Blanca went out of its way to accommodate her, Zakarian said.

Bustillos has held several server jobs since she left Villa Blanca, Zakarian said.  

Ms. Bustillos is not financially weak, Zakarian said. [SOURCE Westsidetoday.com]

Oddly, in court, it was not made clear that a single accommodation was made by Villa Blanca. That was a major factor in Villa Blanca losing the case. I also dont see why their attorney would point out that Bustillos continues to work in the restaurant industry, which seem to indicate she is a good server.

Ultimately, the jury awarded $100,000 and attorneys fees to Bustillos. Lawyers for Villa Blanca vow to appeal. Really? This public relations disaster has not gone on long enough for you Lisa? I suggest you pay the women quickly and quietly. An appeal would likely uphold the ruling and keep this in the media even longer.

Do you guys think that Lisa and Ken will really appeal this case?  Im guess the attorneys fees would be nearly as much as the current award.

Tamaratattles.com anticipates having additional information from our exclusive source in the near future.  Meanwhile two fun facts:  TMZ is pretending to be confounded by the judgment.  And Donald Sterling (the racist formers Clippers owner) took two young black females to dinner at Villa Blanca this week.


----------



## ck2802

Lisa has confirmed on Twitter that she is back for season 5.  

Also, Kyle & Mauricio were partying at Pump last night with Ken & Lisa.  Kyle & Lisa are tweeting each other about the night they had. Hmmmm!!!


----------



## Swanky

limom said:


> Wow.
> Where did you read this?



  I posted the article in her V*Pump thread a couple days ago 



 *Brandi Glanville Sometimes My 7-Year-Old Really is an A**hole*

 *         29 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *

*





Brandi Glandville*  isn't backing down from her revelation that she calls her 7-year-old  son an ******* and a dick, because she says sometimes he just is.

The  "Real Housewives of Bev Hills" was yakking with actor Jake Lacy on her  podcast this week when she talked about her kid.  Lots of people felt  it's clear evidence she's a crappy mom.


But Brandi won't back down ... tweeting, "I joke about my kids and dogs being a-holes cuz sometimes they can be."  

True enough ... I guess that gives some parents the right to call their kids stupid little bed-wetters.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz35NQkR8wJ


----------



## DC-Cutie

She's disgusting. Had the nerve to say to one of the castmates that their words towards or about her could affect the custody of her children  

Well,,no need to blame anyone else. She's doing a good job at it herself. 

In the beginning I was all for brandy with regards to the Leanne/Eddie situation. They both were a messy. I was trying to have compassion for the wife, the mother of his children. But now, it's pretty clear brandy is the true mess.  I wouldn't be surprised if Eddie petitions for full custody. 

I also read that she's looking for a new rental. Why can't this bish stay put?


----------



## chowlover2

I actually hope she loses custody of the kids and Eddie and Leann get full custody. Brandi is a hot mess who has learned absolutely nothing about anything. She is still crying about her divorce, what is this, 5 years later? Move on and keep your mouth shut, you have 2 young boys to raise. She is an idiot!


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> I actually hope she loses custody of the kids and Eddie and Leann get full custody. Brandi is a hot mess who has learned absolutely nothing about anything. She is still crying about her divorce, what is this, 5 years later? Move on and keep your mouth shut, you have 2 young boys to raise. She is an idiot!



Not only that but she has a substance abuse problem. She is unfit at this time, imo.


----------



## chowlover2

I realize it's a terrible thing to say I wish she loses custody, but she is classless. She has doen absolutely nothing to gain my respect for her in her situation. 3 seasons in she is still a whining mess. I tried to give her the benefit of the doubt her first season, but she has done nothing to sway my opinion. No wonder her Dad stopped speaking to her. Why Yolanda has taken an interest is beyond me, particularly after the mess with Lisa. Brandi will turn on her, it's just a matter of time. Actually, I think Yolanda likes to feel superior...


----------



## Swanky

It's a lose-lose.  The kids have 3 crappy parents IMO.


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's a lose-lose. The kids have 3 crappy parents IMO.


Agreed!


----------



## Bentley1

Well, children are a reflection of their parents. So, if she's calling her own 7 year old an a**hole what exactly does that say about her.


----------



## CaliQT

That's flat out abuse... yet she talks about it publicly as if she's bragging! I do hope her kids are taken from her! And if need be, from Eddie and Leann too! 

Kids are so impressionable and I don't want to see them end up like Ana Nicole's son! He was tormented at school for his mother's on-air behavior, till he dropped out and did nothing but use drugs all day, because that was all he knew. 

Brandi is a mess and shouldn't be around anyone's kids!


----------



## limom

CaliQT said:


> That's flat out abuse... yet she talks about it publicly as if she's bragging! I do hope her kids are taken from her! And if need be, from Eddie and Leann too!
> 
> Kids are so impressionable and I don't want to see them end up like Ana Nicole's son! He was tormented at school for his mother's on-air behavior, till he dropped out and did nothing but use drugs all day, because that was all he knew.
> 
> Brandi is a mess and shouldn't be around anyone's kids!



Well, she shared that her parents used to call her and her siblings little $hit. So it is inter generational abuse, imo.
Also, it was eluded on the show, that her father was the local drug dealer.
Those kids are doomed unless she enters therapy ASAP, imo.


----------



## Michele26

Brandi needs to see what her actions do to her children and she needs to change. Taking her kids from her will devastate the kids and is NOT the answer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> Brandi needs to see what her actions do to her children and she needs to change. Taking her kids from her will devastate the kids and is NOT the answer.



True. However, she should have thought about that waaaaaayyyy back during all the infamous tweets with Leanne. Brandi isn't some teen mom with no guidance, she's an old hag and should know better.


----------



## TC1

It's hard to feel bad for Brandi and the "poor me" attitude. I know plenty of women who have been cheated on and have had their husbands leave them...and a custody battle (myself inluded). She needs to pick herself up and stop whining about it all. Move on, do better for yourself and your children. I know that griping about it is what initially got her on the show, and her subsequent book deal...but COME ON.


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> True. However, she should have thought about that waaaaaayyyy back during all the infamous tweets with Leanne. Brandi isn't some teen mom with no guidance, she's an old hag and should know better.



She doesn't think before she acts or speaks and it comes flowing out on twitter. She thinks she's being humorous and to most she just looks pathetic. From the outside looking in her life looks a mess and she can't get it together. I didn't follow the Leanne/Brandi feud on twitter, but it's not hard to imagine what went on knowing the way Brandi acts. I still don't think her children should be taken from her.


----------



## lh211

Hi guys, 

Having spent the last few weeks reading through ALL these threads about RHoBH I decided to sign up and give my 2 cents.... For various reasons I have been able to watch every episode of the show for the first time in the past month and you guys kill me with the commentary - some real hilarious posts on here. In fact I'd go as far to say this is one of the best forums for RHs full stop. Anyway, I digress.... 

"Shnarlton": WTF??? Who the hell let this leathery beast out into the wild? And what does her husband see in her, when there are so many mostly sane, youthful and more importantly, attractive girls he could have went for.... She was naaaasty. I really felt bad for Kyle because she just attacked her constantly and was looking for zits on an ant, never mind the other saying!! 

Yo: Cannot stand her. Nasty, self-righteous, controlling and over-bearing.  Can't wait 'til King leaves her for wife no.356. She was so childish to Joyce at the reunion, and I do not get the big deal about her model daughter, nor why she has resorted to soft porn to show off her boob job. 

Joyce: Nice and looks genuinely happy. No wonder she is being fired as I don't think she is about drama in the slightest. Am I really the only one who thinks her husband seems lovely? I think they have a real happy relationship. 

Kim: She is crazy and her commentary is sooo hilarious. Numerous times I laughed out loud at her stuff, but I don't think she is suited to this show at all especially with all the boring storylines. 


Anyone else not interested in the least about the kids going off to college? I'm not American but in my country we don't make such a big deal about it. Kim and Yo looked like completely overbearing, overly attached parents especially Yo's BS about how she had  so many things she wanted to tell the porn model before she went off to NYC. Spew. 

As for Pandora, from day 1 I didn't like her much but it's her husband I really get bad feelings about. I think he's a massive goldigger and fake. Don't even get me started on those horrid girls at SUR. One in particular has an alien shaped head, Stassi I think? Strange looking thing.


----------



## slang

lh211 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Having spent the last few weeks reading through ALL these threads about RHoBH I decided to sign up and give my 2 cents.... For various reasons I have been able to watch every episode of the show for the first time in the past month and you guys kill me with the commentary - some real hilarious posts on here. In fact I'd go as far to say this is one of the best forums for RHs full stop. Anyway, I digress....
> 
> "Shnarlton": WTF??? Who the hell let this leathery beast out into the wild? And what does her husband see in her, when there are so many mostly sane, youthful and more importantly, attractive girls he could have went for.... She was naaaasty. I really felt bad for Kyle because she just attacked her constantly and was looking for zits on an ant, never mind the other saying!!
> 
> Yo: Cannot stand her. Nasty, self-righteous, controlling and over-bearing.  Can't wait 'til King leaves her for wife no.356. She was so childish to Joyce at the reunion, and I do not get the big deal about her model daughter, nor why she has resorted to soft porn to show off her boob job.
> 
> Joyce: Nice and looks genuinely happy. No wonder she is being fired as I don't think she is about drama in the slightest. Am I really the only one who thinks her husband seems lovely? I think they have a real happy relationship.
> 
> Kim: She is crazy and *her commentary is sooo hilarious*. Numerous times I laughed out loud at her stuff, but I don't think she is suited to this show at all especially with all the boring storylines.
> 
> 
> Anyone else not interested in the least about the kids going off to college? I'm not American but in my country we don't make such a big deal about it. Kim and Yo looked like completely overbearing, overly attached parents especially Yo's BS about how she had  so many things she wanted to tell the porn model before she went off to NYC. Spew.
> 
> As for Pandora, from day 1 I didn't like her much but it's her husband I really get bad feelings about. I think he's a massive goldigger and fake. Don't even get me started on those horrid girls at SUR. One in particular has an alien shaped head, Stassi I think? Strange looking thing.




ITA the best part of Kim on the show is her commentary segments since her story lines are boring...she makes me laugh too during them. Not so much on the show though


----------



## horse17

lh211 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Having spent the last few weeks reading through ALL these threads about RHoBH I decided to sign up and give my 2 cents.... For various reasons I have been able to watch every episode of the show for the first time in the past month and you guys kill me with the commentary - some real hilarious posts on here. In fact I'd go as far to say this is one of the best forums for RHs full stop. Anyway, I digress....
> 
> "Shnarlton": WTF??? Who the hell let this leathery beast out into the wild? And what does her husband see in her, when there are so many mostly sane, youthful and more importantly, attractive girls he could have went for.... She was naaaasty. I really felt bad for Kyle because she just attacked her constantly and was looking for zits on an ant, never mind the other saying!!
> 
> Yo: Cannot stand her. Nasty, self-righteous, controlling and over-bearing.  Can't wait 'til King leaves her for wife no.356. She was so childish to Joyce at the reunion, and I do not get the big deal about her model daughter, nor why she has resorted to soft porn to show off her boob job.
> 
> Joyce: Nice and looks genuinely happy. No wonder she is being fired as I don't think she is about drama in the slightest. Am I really the only one who thinks her husband seems lovely? I think they have a real happy relationship.
> 
> Kim: She is crazy and her commentary is sooo hilarious. Numerous times I laughed out loud at her stuff, but I don't think she is suited to this show at all especially with all the boring storylines.
> 
> 
> Anyone else not interested in the least about the kids going off to college? I'm not American but in my country we don't make such a big deal about it. Kim and Yo looked like completely overbearing, overly attached parents especially Yo's BS about how she had  so many things she wanted to tell the porn model before she went off to NYC. Spew.
> 
> As for Pandora, from day 1 I didn't like her much but it's her husband I really get bad feelings about. I think he's a massive goldigger and fake. Don't even get me started on those horrid girls at SUR. One in particular has an alien shaped head, Stassi I think? Strange looking thing.


no, your not the only one who likes Joyce's husband..I like him too....he seems to treat her very well...I also agree with the kids going off to college..it is a big deal here, but Im not interested in seeing it on this show...


----------



## Swanky

*'Let the games begin!' Lisa Vanderpump confirms return to The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills for the upcoming fifth season*

 After much  toing and froing, Lisa Vanderpump has finally confirmed that she will  indeed be returning for the upcoming fifth season of The Real Housewives  Of Beverly Hills.

Everyone's favourite British resident of the 90210 left fans hanging for months regarding her 
future  on the show that made her a household name, after she wrapped the  fourth season in the precarious position of being at loggerheads with  castmates and former besties Brandi Glanville 
and Kyle Richards.

But  thankfully, it seems that the 53-year-old isn't quite ready to throw in  the towel just yet, as she informed fans via Twitter on Thursday.







 'Well ok...Five has always been my lucky number,  so we will see. #rhobh Let the games begin': Lisa Vanderpump confirmed  via Twitter on Thursday that she will indeed be returning to The Real  Housewives Of Beverly Hills for the upcoming fifth season

'Well  ok...Five has always been my lucky number, so we will see. #rhobh Let  the games begin,' she tweeted her ever-loyal 878,000 followers, who were  quick to respond with enthusiastic messages 
of support.

Fans  of the hit reality show can now beathe easy knowing that key  castmembers Lisa, Kyle, Brandi, Yolanda Foster and Kim Richards have all  signed on for the next season.
Of  course, the news comes hot on the heels of as-yet-unconfirmed reports  that season four newbies Joyce Giraud and Carlton Gebbia haven't been  asked back for a second inning.





 She's baaack! Everyone's favourite British  resident of the 90210 delighted fans when she revealed that she's back  for another season of the hit show, with her 878,000 followers quick to  send messages of support







The First Family of Beverly Hills: The  53-year-old - seen here with husband Ken Todd and beloved pooch Giggy at  the opening of their new bar PUMP on May 13 - left fans hanging for  months regarding her future on the show that made her a household name  after being embroiled in bitter feuding with several castmates

Indeed,  Puerto Rican beauty queen Joyce, 39, posted a rather telling message to  Instagram on Sunday that seemed to confirm the reports that she had  been dropped from the line-up.

The  picture reads: 'Respect yourself enough to walk away from anything that  no longer serves you, grows you, or makes you happy,' while she added  the comment, 'If It's not working...Walk away #happysunday have a  beautiful day! Xo.'

On June 6, the MailOnline gave readers their exclusive first look at newcomer Christine Chiu, who 
is set to stir things up with the notoriously tight-knit yet ever-feuding cast.





Season  five shake-up! While Kim and Kyle Richards, Yolanda Foster and Brandi  Glanville (from left) have all signed on to return next season along  with Lisa, season four newcomers Joyce Giraud (right) and Carlton Gebbia  (third from right) have reportedly been given the boot, with Christine  Chiu replacing them






'If It's not working...Walk away #happysunday  have a beautiful day! Xo': While reports that Joyce and Carlton have not  been asked back are yet to be confirmed, Puerto Rican beauty queen  Joyce, 39, posted this poignant message to Instagram on Sunday

 The  wife of celebrity plastic surgeon Dr Gabriel Chiu was seen filming  scenes with Brandi at Vampire Lounge & Tasting Room in West  Hollywood, dressed to the nines in a plunging red gown and with 
full hair and make-up for her on-camera debut.

Meanwhile, in more good news for Lisa, Bravo has also renewed her spinoff series Vanderpump Rules for a third season.

The  show is filmed in her West Hollywood bar and restaurant Sur and details  all the risqué and downright scandalous goings-on behind the scenes  among her sexy staff, which is predominately made up of gorgeous models.  






She's on a winning streak! As well as her return  to RHOBH, Lisa's deliciously naughty spinoff series Vanderpump Rules  has also been renewed by Bravo for a third season
 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ills-upcoming-fifth-season.html#ixzz35bfAHMwV 
​


----------



## Tivo

I love Lisa, but she looks older than 53.


----------



## CaliQT

She looks great in that red dress!


----------



## Bentley1

Meh, not thrilled she's coming back.  And I don't believe for a second she's 53.


----------



## citrus

Lisa must have some magical wand suspending time, I'm sure she was 53 in season 1 

.....or at least 50 something.


----------



## slang

Please, did anyone really think she wasn't coming back...she's as big of a fame whore as any other reality star


----------



## citrus

slang said:


> Please, did anyone really think she wasn't coming back...she's as big of a fame whore as any other reality star



Nope, very obvious publicity seeking. She plays this game every season.


----------



## MAGJES

It seems I'm in the minority here but IMO Lisa looks good for 53......I'm referring to her face, lines, etc....her body needs toning. Unfortunately - older women do not look good on camera without all the fillers, botox, etc.  I think Lisa is stunning for her age. 

 I tune in for entertainment, handbag sightings, home decor, etc....and Lisa brings it. Let's face it - none of these women are perfect and bottom line we want to be entertained.....we don't have to love them or everything they do. I can find fault with every single one but I don't feel strongly enough about them to love them or hate them.  Carlton grossed me out but I'll have to say she entertained me.  I do not care for Yolanda - I find her unlikeable but she entertains me.  I like Kim but she does not entertain me at all and for that reason I wish she was not coming back. I actually feel bad when she's on....almost depressed. Her childish on camera talks are awkward. I don't tune in to feel sad so she needs to go.  Kyle - I like her.  She seems more normal than most of them.  Last but not least...Brandi - I would not want to be her  - she's a train wreck and too impulsive - but she entertains me for an hour and that's why I watch.


----------



## Sassys

There is no way people can lie about their age this day and age. It is so damn easy to look up a person's license or other information containing their birth info. So to think Lisa is lying about her age is silly.


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> There is no way people can lie about their age this day and age. It is so damn easy to look up a person's license or other information containing their birth info. So to think Lisa is lying about her age is silly.



thank you!

I'm so tired of every single time Lisa's name comes up, there is debate about her age and how she looks older than 53. I wonder what people think 53 should look like?


----------



## Love Of My Life

citrus said:


> lisa must have some magical wand suspending time, i'm sure she was 53 in season 1
> 
> .....or at least 50 something.


 


lol....


----------



## Sassys

Will She Take A Step That Is New? Andy Cohen Covets &#8216;Three&#8217;s Company&#8217; Star Suzanne Somers For &#8216;RHOBH&#8217; Cast


After one-and-done Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills cast members Joyce Giraud and Carlton Gebbia failed to resonate with viewers, Bravo&#8217;s Andy Cohen has earmarked one-time Three&#8217;s Company star Suzanne Somers as his next potential big addition for the reality series.

&#8220;Andy feels like she would be perfect for the show,&#8221; a source tells Life & Style. &#8220;She is so wacky, funny and eccentric that she would be great!&#8221;

The source went on to say that the 67-year-old actress &#8220;is super excited to do it,&#8221; and speculated that the remaining cast members &#8212; a group that includes Lisa Vanderpump, Yolanda Foster, Brandi Glanville, and Kyle and Kim Richards &#8212; might be resentful of having to share the screen with an established household name coming in.

&#8220;They&#8217;d be jealous of her, of course,&#8221; the source said, adding, &#8220;Suzanne isn&#8217;t mean, so she wouldn&#8217;t be backstabbing the ladies.&#8221;

radaronline


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> There is no way people can lie about their age this day and age. It is so damn easy to look up a person's license or other information containing their birth info. So to think Lisa is lying about her age is silly.



Have we seen receipts that prove her real age?    Hasn't Jay Z supposedly been lying about his age forever, even with old friends calling him out saying he's 50, yet he swears up and down he's 44  (I think that's the age he claims).  Either way, she looks 60 to me.  Regardless of her true age.



Nishi621 said:


> thank you!
> 
> I'm so tired of every single time Lisa's name comes up, there is debate about her age and how she looks older than 53. I wonder what people think 53 should look like?



It wouldn't be a debate if people didn't have to comment back when someone posts their opinion.  The women in my life who are in their 60s look more youthful than Lisa, so to ME, she looks old for 53.  Not to mention, 53 has been thrown around for the past several seasons, at least that's what it feels like, that's why people comment each time they see 53 next to her name.  It's like a running joke now.


----------



## Nishi621

Oh is that why it's a debate? LOL.  Ok.......

Back to the show


----------



## chowlover2

Attention all Dr Paul Nassif fans! Paul has a new show on E! called Botched. He and another plastic surgeon fix PS mistakes.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> Attention all Dr Paul Nassif fans! Paul has a new show on E! called Botched. He and another plastic surgeon fix PS mistakes.



from what i've read the other plastic surgeon is Terry Dubrow, Heather's doctor/husband from RHOC.


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> Please, did anyone really think she wasn't coming back...she's as big of a fame whore as any other reality star





citrus said:


> Nope, very obvious publicity seeking. She plays this game every season.



i never believed she wasn't returning, she loves the spotlight way too much.



Sassys said:


> Will She Take A Step That Is New? Andy Cohen Covets Threes Company Star Suzanne Somers For RHOBH Cast
> 
> 
> After one-and-done Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills cast members Joyce Giraud and Carlton Gebbia failed to resonate with viewers, Bravos Andy Cohen has earmarked one-time Threes Company star Suzanne Somers as his next potential big addition for the reality series.
> 
> Andy feels like she would be perfect for the show, a source tells Life & Style. She is so wacky, funny and eccentric that she would be great!
> 
> The source went on to say that the 67-year-old actress is super excited to do it, and speculated that the remaining cast members  a group that includes Lisa Vanderpump, Yolanda Foster, Brandi Glanville, and Kyle and Kim Richards  might be resentful of having to share the screen with an established household name coming in.
> 
> Theyd be jealous of her, of course, the source said, adding, Suzanne isnt mean, so she wouldnt be backstabbing the ladies.
> 
> radaronline



this just can't be true.  she would be so wrong for the show, IMO.


----------



## lh211

Who on earth is even watching Vanderpump Rules? I'd rather watch Brandi   

Correction, I'd rather watch Yolanda count out her daughter's almond allowance for the week.


----------



## Nahreen

lh211 said:


> Who on earth is even watching Vanderpump Rules? I'd rather watch Brandi
> 
> Correction, I'd rather watch Yolanda count out her daughter's almond allowance for the week.



I do. I actually like the show, it's no worse than the housewives shows. I like watching american ladies/girls make an *** of themselves on tv. As long as I get to see some lovely walk in closets and Lisas is one of the best.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> from what i've read the other plastic surgeon is Terry Dubrow, Heather's doctor/husband from RHOC.


Yes, you're right!


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> i never believed she wasn't returning, she loves the spotlight way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> this just can't be true. she would be so wrong for the show, IMO.


 I agree! She is queen of the infomercial! Has no fab wardrobe to speak of, I just don't see her fitting in RHoBH.


----------



## Nishi621

Yep, "Botched", starring Paul and Terry:


http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/botched_premiere_video_human_ken_doll_breast_implants-2014-06


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> I agree! She is queen of the infomercial! Has no fab wardrobe to speak of, I just don't see her fitting in RHoBH.



and she quite a bit older than the rest, i just don't see her fitting in at all.


----------



## horse17

^ didnt she do an appearance on this show a little while back?....I remember Kyle and her were talking about sex, or hormones or somethng...?


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> ^ didnt she do an appearance on this show a little while back?....I remember Kyle and her were talking about sex, or hormones or somethng...?



yes.  i think Yolanda took them to lunch with her - Queen of the Infomercials and really cheesy 70s bad acting.


----------



## Stepforded

Correct - Suzanne visited Yolanda's house while Kyle was also there (and kept calling her "Chrissie").  I remember the bag of pills she pulled out.


----------



## chowlover2

I think Suzanne is a bit of a nut job. She and my BFF were both diagnosed with breast cancer at the same time. Suzanne went on about how she didn't want to put toxic chemicals in her body and she was going use a natural mistletoe treatment. Little was known and no real studies had been done, I thought she was nuts not to have surgery or any proven treatment. A year or so ago it came out she had a full mastectomy, so I imagine someone talked some sense into her somewhere along the way. She just comes across as a flake.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> I think Suzanne is a bit of a nut job. She and my BFF were both diagnosed with breast cancer at the same time. Suzanne went on about how she didn't want to put toxic chemicals in her body and she was going use a natural mistletoe treatment. Little was known and no real studies had been done, I thought she was nuts not to have surgery or any proven treatment. A year or so ago it came out she had a full mastectomy, so I imagine someone talked some sense into her somewhere along the way. She just comes across as a flake.



i remember all that too.  she speaks about natural herbal supplements to stay youthful but her face is full of botox, fillers and bad PS.  because of all that she looks way older than she actually is, IMO.


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> i remember all that too.  she speaks about natural herbal supplements to stay youthful but her face is full of botox, fillers and bad PS.  because of all that she looks way older than she actually is, IMO.


yep.......i dont like how she tries to sway people on treatment for cancer.....her website is full of her "stay young" crap......please.....

....now that I think about it,  on paper, she would fit right in with BH!...


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> I think Suzanne is a bit of a nut job. She and my BFF were both diagnosed with breast cancer at the same time. Suzanne went on about how she didn't want to put toxic chemicals in her body and she was going use a natural mistletoe treatment. Little was known and no real studies had been done, I thought she was nuts not to have surgery or any proven treatment. A year or so ago it came out she had a full mastectomy, so I imagine someone talked some sense into her somewhere along the way. She just comes across as a flake.



Don't let the flakiness fool you. It is an act.
She is always shilling.


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> yep......*.i dont like how she tries to sway people on treatment for cancer*.....her website is full of her "stay young" crap......please.....
> 
> ....now that I think about it,  on paper, she would fit right in with BH!...



i agree.  there are too many people who will follow what a "celebrity" says and she can do a lot of harm with her misinformation.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> i remember all that too. she speaks about natural herbal supplements to stay youthful but her face is full of botox, fillers and bad PS. because of all that she looks way older than she actually is, IMO.


 Agreed, she is giving Joyce Wildenstein a run for her money with all the cosmetic procedures!


----------



## lallybelle

*Adrienne Maloof & Camille Grammer Returning To 'Real Housewives of Beverly Hills'*


*'Real Housewives of Bev Hills'*

*Adrienne and Camille ...*

*Let's Try it Again!*















"*Real Housewives of Beverly Hills*" producers have lured back 2 big stars ... one of whom they fired.

*Camille Grammer* and *Adrienne Maloof* are the secret to restoring the show to its former ratings glory ... at least that's what producers are banking on -- sources connected with the show tell TMZ.

Pretty ironic ... Camille was fired after her divorce from Kelsey.   Her problem ... she went from crazy to boring after her divorce.  

Adrienne was a hell-freezes-over type girl, because we're told producers said they would NEVER work with her again after she quit the show.

But times and ratings change.  Now that the show has 86'd *Carlton Gebbia* and *Joyce Giraud* crashed and burned, there was a gigantic hole in the cast ... now filled.

We're told Camille and Adrienne won't be on all the time ... they'll be on here and there but still considered cast members.  They've already shot scenes -- most recently at Kyle Richards' infamous white party.

Adrienne went through a nuclear divorce with *Paul Nassif* but we're told neither he nor their kids will be story lines.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/06/30/adrie...al-housewives-of-beverly-hills/#ixzz3699cwCR3


----------



## bnjj

Hmmm...interesting.


----------



## candiebear

Anyone is an upgrade from Joyce & Carlton


----------



## needloub

I wouldn't mind seeing Adrienne and Camille back on the show...


----------



## ck2802

There's a photo Camille & Taylor with Kyle, on Kyles Instagram.  It was taken at her annual white party.


----------



## slang

There is also pics of Mohammad & Shiva at Kyle's party, hmmmm. 

They say Kyle's party was filmed for the new season so is Shiva a new HW? or were Camille, Adrienne, Taylor or Shiva just guests?


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> There is also pics of Mohammad & Shiva at Kyle's party, hmmmm.
> 
> They say Kyle's party was filmed for the new season so is Shiva a new HW? or were Camille, Adrienne, Taylor or Shiva just guests?



Mohammed and Shiva have been on the show lots of times before; doesn't mean she is a housewife


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Mohammed and Shiva have been on the show lots of times before; doesn't mean she is a housewife



I know, I was just joining in the conversation that because Camille, Adrienne & Taylor were at Kyle's white party they are now cast members (as per the article above)...by that "theory" so is Shiva as she was also there...that is why I suggested that maybe we were all just guests at the party & nothing more


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> I know, I was just joining in the conversation that because Camille, Adrienne & Taylor were at Kyle's white party they are now cast members (as per the article above)...by that "theory" so is Shiva as she was also there...that is why I suggested that maybe we were all just guests at the party & nothing more



I believe TMZ if they say Camille and Adrienne are back on as HW. They also knew about Joyce and Carlton way before it was announced they were new HW. I doubt Shiva is a new HW. She may just get more airtime as a friend. Kyle probably invited Shiva and Mohammed because she has been invited many times into their home. Being friends would Mohammed can also help Mauricio.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I believe TMZ if they say Camille and Adrienne are back on as HW. They also knew about Joyce and Carlton way before it was announced they were new HW. I doubt Shiva is a new HW. She may just get more airtime as a friend. Kyle probably invited Shiva and Mohammed because she has been invited many times into their home. Being friends would Mohammed can also help Mauricio.



And Mohammed needs to sell/rent his houses. Win/win.


----------



## pursegrl12

yay!!! i liked both adrienne and camille!! couldn't stand the two new ones at all.


----------



## GoGlam

Hair tinsel and trashy shoe designs from Adrienne? Elitist attitude from a dethroned former stripper/dancer and boring personalities from both.. Ugh... I don't want to watch either of them.


----------



## imgg

GoGlam said:


> Hair tinsel and trashy shoe designs from Adrienne? Elitist attitude from a dethroned former stripper/dancer and boring personalities from both.. Ugh... I don't want to watch either of them.



I'm with you.


----------



## GoGlam

imgg said:


> i'm with you.




:-p


----------



## chowlover2

GoGlam said:


> Hair tinsel and trashy shoe designs from Adrienne? Elitist attitude from a dethroned former stripper/dancer and boring personalities from both.. Ugh... I don't want to watch either of them.


 Don't forget Adrienne's chef Bernie-ugh! Camile I can deal with, at least they bith have the money and lifestyles needed. Now they need to let Brandi go, she's a hot mess.


----------



## Stepforded

Well I love Adrienne and Camille so am thrilled.  Can't stand Shayna, ooops! TAYLOR, though


----------



## Stepforded

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...real-housewives-beverly-hills-moving-chicago/

Taylor wants back in ...


----------



## Grace123

imgg said:


> I'm with you.


Me too.


----------



## Stepforded

http://www.hiltonhyland.com/associates/brooke-brinson

Interesting that one of Kim's daughters is now working for Paris Hilton's dad


----------



## horse17

chowlover2 said:


> Don't forget Adrienne's chef Bernie-ugh! Camile I can deal with, at least they bith have the money and lifestyles needed. Now they need to let Brandi go, she's a hot mess.


I agree,  both have money and lifestyles, but I just cant believe they cant get anyone else.....I like watching Camille, but Im just not that interested in Adrienne....I dont like her style in fashion or homes...so i guess Suzanne Somers is a no...?


----------



## Stepforded

Radar's article said Camille and Adrienne are just being cast as friends, not series regulars


----------



## Sassys

Filming 7/1/14


----------



## Sassys

Will Camille Grammer and Adrienne Maloof head back to the 90210? 

TMZ reports that the former reality stars are set to return to The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills next season, shooting some scenes with the show's leading ladies: Kyle Richards, Kim Richards, Lisa Vanderpump, Yolanda Foster and Brandi Glanville. 

Fans, however, shouldn't hedge their bets on a full-fledged reunion just yet. 

PEOPLE has learned that although Grammer and Maloof were indeed at Kyle's annual White Party as guests while the show was filming, there are no plans to have them back on RHOBH in any full capacity. (Photos of the duo's appearance at the party were posted on Instagram.) 

Still, season 4 has two open spots for main housewives after Bravo fired newcomers Joyce Giraud and Carlton Gebbia. 

Grammer, 45, brought plenty of drama early in the series: Cameras rolled as her marriage to Frasier actor Kelsey Grammer crumbled amid a cheating scandal. But she left RHOBH after season 2, appearing in a recurring role on season 3. 

Maloof, 52, had an infamously explosive exit after season 3, engaging in a bitter war of words with Vanderpump, 53. 

people.com


----------



## Nishi621

Stepforded said:


> http://www.hiltonhyland.com/associates/brooke-brinson
> 
> Interesting that one of Kim's daughters is now working for Paris Hilton's dad



Kim's daughter and Paris Hilton are cousins, so, I don't find that odd at all that she got a job with her Uncle.


----------



## imgg

Stepforded said:


> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...real-housewives-beverly-hills-moving-chicago/
> 
> Taylor wants back in ...



Of course she does!  She will do anything for fame and money.  I find her vile and the same for Camille. Both seem to have some serious mental issues and  Hollywood/Bravo only exacerbates their issues.


----------



## Stepforded

Nishi621, Kyle's eldest daughter works @ Mauricio's "The Agencie"

I think it's interesting how they're all getting into the biz (sorry, my login limits my post lengths so I can't fully explain)


----------



## Sassys

Stepforded said:


> Nishi621, Kyle's eldest daughter works @ Mauricio's "The Agencie"
> 
> I think it's interesting how they're all getting into the biz (sorry, my login limits my post lengths so I can't fully explain)



and she co-list on on her listings, which means she doesn't really have to do anything and still get paid


----------



## Nishi621

Stepforded said:


> Nishi621, Kyle's eldest daughter works @ Mauricio's "The Agencie"
> 
> I think it's interesting how they're all getting into the biz (sorry, my login limits my post lengths so I can't fully explain)



OK, I'm confused. Mauricio's daughter works for him and now Kim's daughter works for her Uncle Hilton. They are all getting into RE. I guess I just don't see what is odd about any of this.


----------



## slang

^ I don't either? Doesn't Lisa's daughter, son and son in law all work for her? Nothing weird about working for family IMO other than its hard. I worked for my Dad's company (with my brother too!) right out of University and found it hard

Didn't Kyle's daughter Farrah sell Kendall Jenner her condo a few weeks back?


----------



## LADC_chick

Nishi621 said:


> OK, I'm confused. Mauricio's daughter works for him and now Kim's daughter works for her Uncle Hilton. They are all getting into RE. I guess I just don't see what is odd about any of this.



Yeah. Considering that both Hilton company is a family-owned business and The Agency is family-owned (Mauricio's father and he founded the real estate brokerage), it doesn't strike me as odd that Kim's daughter, Brook, would work at her uncle's brokerage or that Mauricio's daughter*, Farrah, would work at her father's brokerage.

*Before anyone tries to correct, I'm aware that Farrah is technically Mauricio's step-daughter, but he's been in her life for so long that she counts him as her father and he refers to her as his daughter.


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> Filming 7/1/14



Yuck...is that Joseline?


----------



## Sassys

needloub said:


> Yuck...is that Joseline?



Don't know who Joseline is.


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> Don't know who Joseline is.



From that horrible show...Love & Hip Hop?  Stay away Ken lol


----------



## Sassys

needloub said:


> From that horrible show...Love & Hip Hop?  Stay away Ken lol



Oh, don't watch any of those Love and Hip hop shows.


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> Oh, don't watch any of those Love and Hip hop shows.



Neither do I, but her face looks familiar from the previews...


----------



## chowlover2

horse17 said:


> I agree, both have money and lifestyles, but I just cant believe they cant get anyone else.....I like watching Camille, but Im just not that interested in Adrienne....I dont like her style in fashion or homes...so i guess Suzanne Somers is a no...?


 You know who has the lifestyle and the money? Candy Spelling! I saw the show she did when she moved from Spelling Manor to her apt in the sky and everything is TDF!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> You know who has the lifestyle and the money? Candy Spelling! I saw the show she did when she moved from Spelling Manor to her apt in the sky and everything is TDF!



YES! Doubt she would do it though. She is to old for that group.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> YES! Doubt she would do it though. She is to old for that group.


 Yes! Candy has it all though. I will never forget reading an article about her and her shopping habits. She spent $65,000 on shoes in about 45 min shopping.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Yes! Candy has it all though. I will never forget reading an article about her and her shopping habits. She spent $65,000 on shoes in about 45 min shopping.



Ans she has the nerve to say, Tori is bad with her money.

I love her new penthouse, but she is insane. She had a media room and then had a card playing room, that looked exactly like the media (huge movie screen and all). Also, she had a guestroom, yet bought four apartments in the building for guest. She had all these rooms that just didn't make any sense.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Ans she has the nerve to say, Tori is bad with her money.
> 
> I love her new penthouse, but she is insane. She had a media room and then had a card playing room, that looked exactly like the media (huge movie screen and all). Also, she had a guestroom, yet bought four apartments in the building for guest. She had all these rooms that just didn't make any sense.


I think we can definitely say Candy has more money than brains! 

Did you see the special when she emptied the manor out? OMG!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I think we can definitely say Candy has more money than brains!
> 
> Did you see the special when she emptied the manor out? OMG!



Yep, I saw that too. Did you see when she bought an apartment here in NYC. She bought a 2bedroom condo in one of my all time favorite buildings. I am counting the days for when I hit the mega millions or powerball so I can move into this building 

This is the apartment she bought











Courtyard in front of building


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Yep, I saw that too. Did you see when she bought an apartment here in NYC. She bought a 2bedroom condo in one of my all time favorite buildings. I am counting the days for when I hit the mega millions or powerball so I can move into this building
> 
> This is the apartment she bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtyard in front of building


 Heaven!


----------



## GoGlam

chowlover2 said:


> Don't forget Adrienne's chef Bernie-ugh! Camile I can deal with, at least they bith have the money and lifestyles needed. Now they need to let Brandi go, she's a hot mess.




BERNIE!!! Noooo


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Ans she has the nerve to say, Tori is bad with her money.
> 
> I love her new penthouse, but she is insane. She had a media room and then had a card playing room, that looked exactly like the media (huge movie screen and all). Also, she had a guestroom, yet bought four apartments in the building for guest. She had all these rooms that just didn't make any sense.



Candy is an apartment hoarder?


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> Hair tinsel and trashy shoe designs from Adrienne? Elitist attitude from a dethroned former stripper/dancer and boring personalities from both.. Ugh... I don't want to watch either of them.



You don't want to see Adrienne dating?
I actually enjoyed them both.
Camille was an excellent Villainess, the first season.
Then she tried being nice.


----------



## Nahreen

limom said:


> You don't want to see Adrienne dating?
> I actually enjoyed them both.
> Camille was an excellent Villainess, the first season.
> Then she tried being nice.


 
I´m not so interested in seeing Adrienne again. Bernie, juck!!

Camille was fun to watch and her arguments with Kyle and Kyles horrible friend. Taylor was a pot stirrer in all of that by gossiping. Also she had so many houses to look at. Don´t know how many there are still left though. I also liked how she called Taylor out in season two about her and Taylors husbands behaviour.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chowlover2 said:


> You know who has the lifestyle and the money? Candy Spelling! I saw the show she did when she moved from Spelling Manor to her apt in the sky and everything is TDF!


 

Candy Spelling... interesting... She certainly would have some words
for these women...

Loved Mama Elsa on the Miami housewives & felt she added that
extra something....


----------



## limom

hotshot said:


> Candy Spelling... interesting... She certainly would have some words
> for these women...
> 
> Loved Mama Elsa on the Miami housewives & felt she added that
> extra something....



Yes, I love Mama Elsa as well!
I think the franchise is dead, though.
I doubt Candy would sign on for this show. 
But she could do a walk on , to promote her Broadway's interest.


----------



## limom

Nahreen said:


> I´m not so interested in seeing Adrienne again. Bernie, juck!!
> 
> Camille was fun to watch and her arguments with Kyle and Kyles horrible friend. Taylor was a pot stirrer in all of that by gossiping. Also she had so many houses to look at. Don´t know how many there are still left though. I also liked how she called Taylor out in season two about her and Taylors husbands behaviour.



Adrienne is an interesting character, imo.
She can fire the chef or utilize somebody else as a mouth piece.
Imo, a personal assistant/life coach would work better (cute young and male)


----------



## slang

Maybe Paul got Bernie the chef in the divorce


----------



## chowlover2

slang said:


> Maybe Paul got Bernie the chef in the divorce


 I don't think Paul would want him!

Paul has a new show called Botched on E! I love it!


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> I don't think Paul would want him!
> 
> Paul has a new show called Botched on E! I love it!



How is Terry on it?
Is it faux-tivo worthy?


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> How is Terry on it?
> Is it faux-tivo worthy?



It's exactly like Dr. 90210, if you liked that show, then yes


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> It's exactly like Dr. 90210, if you liked that show, then yes



Thanks. I'am definitely taping.


----------



## slang

limom said:


> How is Terry on it?
> Is it faux-tivo worthy?



I like Terry better than Paul on this show. He has the bigger personality to carry a reality show. Paul seems to fade to the background.


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> How is Terry on it?
> Is it faux-tivo worthy?


 Terry is great. Last night my BFF was over, she's not a big TV person, but she really enjoyed it as well. Some of these people are just cray cray. ( plastic surgery addicts )  The work these guys do is amazing. I think you will enjoy it ( and sometimes get a good laugh as well )


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Ans she has the nerve to say, Tori is bad with her money.
> 
> I love her new penthouse, but she is insane. She had a media room and then had a card playing room, that looked exactly like the media (huge movie screen and all). Also, she had a guestroom, yet bought four apartments in the building for guest. She had all these rooms that just didn't make any sense.



Didn't she also have 3 rooms for gift wrapping? lol


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Didn't she also have 3 rooms for gift wrapping? lol



New place only has 1 gift wrapping room


----------



## ck2802

Couldn't believe this

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-Adrienne-Maloof-hug-film-scenes-RHOBH.html


----------



## citrus

ck2802 said:


> Couldn't believe this
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-Adrienne-Maloof-hug-film-scenes-RHOBH.html



Lisa's body language in the group shot says alot.


----------



## ck2802

citrus said:


> Lisa's body language in the group shot says alot.


That photo was taken October 2012, before the season Adrienne left.  But yes, Lisa does look a little stand off-ish there.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Lisa looks like she's all about he.


----------



## krissa

Apparently Lisa rinna is joining the cast!?! I'd rather have Denise Richards!

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...es-of-beverly-hills-brandi-glanville-jealous/


----------



## chowlover2

I love Lisa Rinna!


----------



## Sassys

Not a fan of Lisa. She is so thirsty. Guess she couldn't get a real acting gig. I feel like she has done so many reality shows (Tori Spelling in the making)


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Not a fan of Lisa. She is so thirsty. Guess she couldn't get a real acting gig. I feel like she has done so many reality shows (Tori Spelling in the making)


She is so much better than the witch, whose name I can't even remember.


----------



## Quigs

Neighbors Claim Permit, Grading Violations Against Mohamed Hadids 901 Strada Vecchia In Bel Air 

http://bhcourier.com/neighbors-clai...-hadids-901-strada-vecchia-bel-air/2014/07/07


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Not a fan of Lisa. She is so thirsty. Guess she couldn't get a real acting gig. I feel like she has done so many reality shows (Tori Spelling in the making)



didn't she and her husband have a reality show for one season?


----------



## limom

Quigs said:


> Neighbors Claim Permit, Grading Violations Against Mohamed Hadids 901 Strada Vecchia In Bel Air
> 
> http://bhcourier.com/neighbors-clai...-hadids-901-strada-vecchia-bel-air/2014/07/07




Buying a property adjacent to an attorney named "Horacek" has its pitfalls.


----------



## Sassys

Tom Ford Ads


----------



## chowlover2

That's a big deal for Gigi! I die for Tom Ford!


----------



## Ladybug09

Success at any cost....wonder if she's getting time on the 'casting couch' too.

Yolanda is not Cindy, Naomi, or Linda....just saying.


----------



## Sassys

The rich are getting richer on The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills! RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that the RHOBH divas&#8217; attempt to play hardball and demand higher salaries worked &#8212; and they&#8217;ll all be making up to $500,000 this season!

&#8220;Lisa Vanderpump, Kyle Richards, Yolanda Hadid and Brandi Glanville are each earning the most at $500,000,&#8221; a production insider revealed. &#8220;Kim Richards and newcomer Lisa Rinna will be making $450,000.&#8221;

As one source previously explained, &#8220;Bravo loves the nucleus of these four women, even when they&#8217;re fighting with each other! They always bring drama and glamor to the show. The network has resolved that it wants to bring them all back.&#8221;

And this season, producers will be bringing on a newbie as well. As Radar has reported, Harry Hamlin&#8217;s wife, Lisa Rinna, recently signed on to join the cast.

Rinna&#8217;s decision comes after she made a trial run in front of the cameras at Kyle Richards&#8217; White Party in late June. Clearly, her appearance was a hit with Bravo producers.

Before their huge pay raises, Vanderpump had been raking in $250,000 a season, followed by Kyle Richards also at $200,000, Glanville at $125,000, and Kim Richards and Yolanda Hadid rounding out the bottom with $100,000 a piece.

It definitely pays to be a Housewife!

radaronline


----------



## Sassys

7/15/14


----------



## Sassys

On Vacation in Turkey


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> 7/15/14


 I was trying to hold out on Kyle's Bal, but I need it now!


----------



## cjy

Dang Yolanda does have a fantastic body. Kinda full of herself posting all those pics though. She has confidence I will say that!


----------



## chowlover2

Yolanda has a great body, no doubt about that!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> On Vacation in Turkey


 Her belly button looks like a TT one...


----------



## cjy

Ladybug09 said:


> Her belly button looks like a TT one...


Does that mean tummy tuck?


----------



## madeleine86

Ladybug09 said:


> Her belly button looks like a TT one...



That was my first thought also. If TT means tummy tuck.


----------



## pursegrl12

madeleine86 said:


> That was my first thought also. If TT means tummy tuck.




ditto


----------



## Sassys

cjy said:


> Does that mean tummy tuck?



Yes


----------



## Sassys

More of GiGi for Tom Ford
Seems to always be naked or topless


----------



## GTOFan

Gigi is gorgeous!


----------



## Gimmethebag

Modeling for Tom Ford is legit. Go Gigi!


----------



## swags

Yolanda does have a great body and Gigi is gorgeous too. But yeah, Yo did overdo it a bit on the posing. 


I just read Lisa Rhinna is joining the cast!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> More of GiGi for Tom Ford
> Seems to always be naked or topless


Agree



cjy said:


> Does that mean tummy tuck?


Yup



swags said:


> Yolanda does have a great body and Gigi is gorgeous too. But yeah, Yo did overdo it a bit on the posing.
> 
> 
> I just read Lisa Rhinna is joining the cast!


 Yep, Wendy has been talking about that since Friday last week.

I agree with her and think it's a bad decision for Rinna.


----------



## bagsforme

Yep, Yolands belly button looks made by tummy tuck.  She does have a great body for her age.

She could have gotten a closer bikini line shave before posting that pic.  :giggles:


----------



## buzzytoes

cjy said:


> Dang Yolanda does have a fantastic body. Kinda full of herself posting all those pics though. She has confidence I will say that!



This. I am all for pics of yourself, but don't act like they are candids when you are really posing for them.


----------



## Ambereyes

Does anyone know what bag Lisa is carrying?  What a great shade of pink.


----------



## tomz_grl

I think her belly button looks more like a hernia not a tummy tuck.


----------



## RueMonge

Ambereyes said:


> Does anyone know what bag Lisa is carrying?  What a great shade of pink.



Fendi 2Jours?


----------



## Ambereyes

Thanks. Stopped by the Fendi dept. in Saks and showed them the photo - it was 2jours but that color was last season so no longer available.


----------



## Swanky

OMG, at 17. . . .


 *'Real Housewives' Daughter Busted for DUI*

 *         7/22/2014 7:10 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE





*Bella Hadid* -- the 17-year-old daughter of *Yolanda Foster *--&#65279;who appears on "*Real Housewives of Beverly Hills"* -- was arrested early Tuesday morning for DUI ... TMZ has learned.

Bella -- whose step dad is legendary music producer *David Foster* and whose dad is *Mohamed Hadid*  -- was driving on PCH at around 4 AM when she allegedly blew through a  stop sign and almost collided with an L.A. County Sheriff's Dept. patrol  car.

Law enforcement sources tell us ... Bella was pulled over and the deputy detected a strong odor of alcohol.

Bella  blew a .14 -- which approaches double the legal limit -- but because  she's a minor it's even worse. She can't drive with ANY alcohol in her  system.

It gets worse. Bella was driving on a suspended license.

She was arrested and ultimately released into the care of her famous step dad.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz38DJ0jVH5


----------



## Nishi621

^^Wow!! Must be hard living in the shadow of a perfect older sister and good old "here's half an almond" Yolanda


----------



## hellobyebye

Sounds like Bella is in need of some serious help. A suspended license at 17?! And a DUI on top of that? Is it possible that this a young woman who wants attention from her mom? This is their last chance, legally, to try and help her so she isn't endangering herself or others. Once she hits 18 it's over. I'd be so pissed off if that was my kid.


----------



## Nahreen

hellobyebye said:


> Sounds like Bella is in need of some serious help. A suspended license at 17?! And a DUI on top of that? Is it possible that this a young woman who wants attention from her mom? This is their last chance, legally, to try and help her so she isn't endangering herself or others. Once she hits 18 it's over. I'd be so pissed off if that was my kid.



Well based on what we see on the show it is all about Gigi. We don't see Yolanda ever talking about how proud she is over Bella.


----------



## Swanky

ITA, she needs parenting. . . although I'm sure it's too late for that.


----------



## chowlover2

Nishi621 said:


> ^^Wow!! Must be hard living in the shadow of a perfect older sister and good old "here's half an almond" Yolanda




"Dead"


----------



## hellobyebye

The whole "golden child" is really emotionally damaging. Not okay at all. Hopefully her family pushes her for treatment of some sort. She's headed down a really bad path if she's exhibiting behaviors like this. Like, there's no reason to have a suspended license, especially when you are a 17 year old. Its just insane.


----------



## Sassys

Nahreen said:


> Well based on what we see on the show it is all about Gigi. We don't see Yolanda ever talking about how proud she is over Bella.



It was stated Bella did not want to be on camera, so how can Yolanda gush if Bella doesn't want to be on the show. She has appeared for a few seconds 3 times.


----------



## Sassys

hellobyebye said:


> *The whole "golden child" is really emotionally damaging. Not okay at all.* Hopefully her family pushes her for treatment of some sort. She's headed down a really bad path if she's exhibiting behaviors like this. Like, there's no reason to have a suspended license, especially when you are a 17 year old. Its just insane.


----------



## Michele26

Reading this as I eat my (2) _almonds! 
_


----------



## slang

I'm reading this eating chocolate covered almonds. If Yo was my Mum she would disown me! Lol


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> Reading this as I eat my (2) _almonds!
> _



Don't forget your Master Cleanse!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

no comment about being out at 4am?


----------



## bagsforme

Sassys said:


> It was stated Bella did not want to be on camera, so how can Yolanda gush if Bella doesn't want to be on the show. She has appeared for a few seconds 3 times.



Just because she doesn't want to appear on the show doesn't mean Yolanda can't take about her.   I never knew she had another daughter til this came out.


----------



## Ladybug09

she has talked about her on the show...she has even made an appearance or 2.


----------



## Sassys

bagsforme said:


> Just because she doesn't want to appear on the show doesn't mean Yolanda can't take about her.   I never knew she had another daughter til this came out.



Son also doesn't want to be on camera and she doesn't talk about him. She really only talks about Gigi if she is in the room or has to do something that involves GiGi.


----------



## limom

Yolanda and Mo sure made beautiful children.


----------



## Stepforded

We have actually seen Bella on camera a couple of times (at least) - I remember Yo, Gigi and Bella were all going through Yo's closet in one episode.  We never see her son though, who is just gorgeous.


----------



## Stepforded

I have to say, Yo really peeves me off.  A number of people have asked her on her Facebook page for details of what she's done to recover from her Lyme disease but she never answers them (and these are people who also claim to be suffering but just can't get better, so want to know what she's doing so they can explore those options for themselves) - yet from time to time she'll Tweet, or post a photo elsewhere, showing her having treatments in places like Mexico.  There was something 'off' about the whole timing of her illness - she said she had it for nine months, but that didn't quite stack up with her being photographed out and about and doing filming.  I'm not saying she didn't have it, but I am saying I don't think she was as ill as what she claimed - which is a really sick thing to do.  I know someone who had it for three years and really did lose brain cells as Yo claims she did (she certainly doesn't have problems stringing words together though, as a lot of sufferers do).

I think Yo is about as fake as her lemon cleansing diet and her "happy marriage" to David (who's already looking for his next wife).


----------



## Stepforded

There was a very funny episode surrounding Yo's green-framed glasses quite a few months ago ... someone asked her where she got them from, and she made out they were a designer brand and cost so many thousands (people thought she might be trying to plug that designer so she'd get some freebies); anyhoo, it turned out they were just a cheap and cheerful brand but she got really nasty about it when she got caught out by several fans who accused her of lying.  When a certain Housewives-dedicated website reported all this, she went back and deleted the Tweets - I imagine her just sitting at her computer for hours every day, Googling latest results with her name attached.

I wish the Producers would drop Yo - she brings absolutely nothing to this show, and was incredibly annoying last season.  I'd much rather see Shiva - Mohammed's fiancee - now she is an interesting, classy lady.


----------



## madeleine86

Stepforded said:


> There was a very funny episode surrounding Yo's green-framed glasses quite a few months ago ... someone asked her where she got them from, and she made out they were a designer brand and cost so many thousands (people thought she might be trying to plug that designer so she'd get some freebies); anyhoo, it turned out they were just a cheap and cheerful brand but she got really nasty about it when she got caught out by several fans who accused her of lying.  When a certain Housewives-dedicated website reported all this, she went back and deleted the Tweets - I imagine her just sitting at her computer for hours every day, Googling latest results with her name attached.
> 
> I wish the Producers would drop Yo - she brings absolutely nothing to this show, and was incredibly annoying last season.  I'd much rather see Shiva - Mohammed's fiancee - now she is an interesting, classy lady.


I like Shiva too  She is so beautiful. Did not know that she grew up in Norway. Does anyone know her age?


----------



## pot_luck

Ladybug09 said:


> Success at any cost....*wonder if she's getting time on the 'casting couch' too.*
> 
> Yolanda is not Cindy, Naomi, or Linda....just saying.



I would be shocked if she wasn't.


----------



## swags

Nishi621 said:


> ^^Wow!! Must be hard living in the shadow of a perfect older sister and good old "here's half an almond" Yolanda




Eh, I bet Gigi is/was as bad but perhaps knows to call for a car and driver when drinking. 
I don't get a strong parenting vibe from Yo, Mo or David. I think Yo films what she likes to be seen on tv. Because this girl was arrested, she may be forced to deal with it on camera. Aren't they filming now?


----------



## jenniferelaine

I was curious about what kind of car Bella was driving. Seems like they usually mention it in news reports.


----------



## Quigs

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills Casts Soap Star Eileen Davidson for Season 5

Davidson joins fellow Days of Our Lives diva Lisa Rinna on Bravo series

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills is doubling down on soap divas.

The Bravo series has tapped Young and the Restless and Days of Our Lives actress Eileen Davidson as a cast member, an individual familiar with the situation told  TheWrap.

Davidson will join a Season 5 group that also includes the recently added Lisa Rinna, who like Davidson also logged considerable time on NBC soap opera and holdovers Lisa Vanderpump, Brandi Glanville, Kyle Richards, Kim Richards and Yolanda Foster.

The new pair fill a gap created by the departures of one-and-done cast members Joyce Giraud and Carlton Gebbia.

A spokeswoman for Bravo had no comment for TheWrap.

http://www.thewrap.com/real-housewi...er&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=contactology


----------



## chowlover2

No idea who she is...


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow. 

That's Ashley from Y&R.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Wow.
> 
> That's Ashley from Y&R.


Yea or nay?


----------



## citrus

Ashley for Y & R woah I used to watch her as a teenager, she was gorgeous.

Off to google recent shots.......


----------



## Stepforded

I'm loving the sound of the new season ... Lisa Rinna, Camille, Adrienne, Eileen ... it's going to be great!


----------



## limom

Stepforded said:


> I'm loving the sound of the new season ... Lisa Rinna, Camille, Adrienne, Eileen ... it's going to be great!



Well better acting coming.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Well better acting coming.



and from two soap actresses. They are the queens of over acting and pausing for climax shots


----------



## Nishi621

Eilleen Davidson:


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=X&ei=phDRU-SHEY_eoAT3m4CQAg&ved=0CIABEPwdMAw


----------



## Sassys

The fact that David went after his friend's ex does not sit right with me (even though she and Mohammad were divorced and he was okay with it).


Yolanda Foster's husband David reveals her ex Mohamed Hadid played cupid and set him up with the RHOBH star

Yolanda Foster and her former husband Mohamed Hadid might just be the friendliest exes ever.
The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star, 50, was introduced to her current husband, music producer David Foster, by her Iraqi estate developer ex three years after their 2003 divorce.
David, 64, revealed the identity of their millionaire cupid in an intimate interview with Haute Living Los Angeles for the July/August issue.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...layed-cupid-set-RHOBH-star.html#ixzz38OnhgwCI


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Yea or nay?


I like her....I've never heard of unnecessary drama from her...as far as I've heard/read about her, she's nice....been in the industry for years!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Emmy award winning soap opera star Eileen Davidson just inked a deal to appear on the upcoming season of the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills for a whopping $750,000, RadarOnline.com is exclusively reporting.

The veteran Days of Our Lives and Young & The Restless are &#8220;has indeed signed on to join the cast for the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills. She was only working on a limited basis for DOOL and Y&R. Eileen has a huge fan following, and will be paid for $750,000, which is a record for a new cast member. There are very interesting dynamics between Eileen and fellow cast member and soap sudser, Lisa Rinna. Everyone will be extremely surprised by their relationship,&#8221; a show insider told Radar.

The ladies of the 90210 also recently received huge pay raises as well.

&#8220;Lisa Vanderpump, Kyle Richards, and Yolanda Foster are each earning the most at $500,000,&#8221; a production insider revealed. &#8220;Kim Richards and Lisa Rinna will be making $450,000.&#8221;

Before their huge pay raises, Vanderpump had been raking in $250,000 a season, followed by Richards also at $200,000, and her sister Kim Richards and Foster rounding out the bottom with $100,000 a piece.

As one source previously explained, &#8220;Bravo loves the nucleus of these four women, even when they&#8217;re fighting with each other! They always bring drama and glamor to the show. The network has resolved that it wants to bring them all back.&#8221;

radar


----------



## Goldfox

As long as soap actresses have bigger houses than the ex-models and beauty queens we've seen, I'm glad!


----------



## Sassys

Goldfox said:


> As long as soap actresses have bigger houses than the ex-models and beauty queens we've seen, I'm glad!



Unless Lisa R. has moved (or they give her a fake house), there is nothing special about her house. It's old and cluttered. She was on a celeb home show last year and no thank you.


----------



## Sassys

Found it


----------



## Goldfox

Sassys said:


> Found it





Oh darn.... Hopefully they get to wear some nice gowns to some decent parties at least, I can't cope with overproportioned  drama alone!


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Unless Lisa R. has moved (or they give her a fake house), there is nothing special about her house. It's old and cluttered. She was on a celeb home show last year and no thank you.


 I agree, I watched Lisa Loves Harry and their house is nothing out of the ordinary. Thank God Camille is back she brings the goods!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I agree, I watched Lisa Loves Harry and their house is nothing out of the ordinary. Thank God Camille is back she brings the goods!


It was said Camille and Adrienne are not back; just friends of the HW


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> It was said Camille and Adrienne are not back; just friends of the HW


 Who knows, look at Lu Ann, she did more shows than Aviva and she was just a friend.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Who knows, look at Lu Ann, she did more shows than Aviva and she was just a friend.



You are absolutely right. I still don't understand why Luanne was on so much.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> You are absolutely right. I still don't understand why Luanne was on so much.


 I think because Aviva bailed on so many trips.


----------



## Heart Star

I'm excited about the new cast members, especially Eileen Davidson!


----------



## Stepforded

Sassys said:


> The fact that David went after his friend's ex does not sit right with me (even though she and Mohammad were divorced and he was okay with it). ...


 
A couple of months or so ago David was photographed with his arms around a blonde woman, not Yolanda, leaving a hotel.  So there is speculation he's up to his old tricks.


----------



## Stepforded

Sassys said:


> Emmy award winning soap opera star Eileen Davidson just inked a deal to appear on the upcoming season of the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills *for a whopping $750,000*, RadarOnline.com is exclusively reporting. ...


 
Lisa and Kyle particularly must be fuming at that ... if it's true.

I got the impression she might be a "friend" of the Housewives, as opposed to a fully-fledged Housewife ... time will tell, I'm sure; Radar has been wrong in the past.


----------



## Stepforded

Boo hoo - I can't see the video as it's not available in my country   I'm surprised by posters' comments here though - I assumed she'd live in a gorgeous Spanish-style mansion.

I want to see Heather Locklear on one of these shows!  Her house is to die for ... I've seen the facade on Virtual Globetrotting (or whatever it's called).  And she would bring a lot of drama and some very cool connections, too.  But she'd probably see this sort of show as a real step down in her career (even though she's not up to much nowadays).


----------



## Nishi621

Lisa Rinna has been in various TV movies and her husband, Harry Hamlin has starred in some very popular TV shows. Why don't they have a nicer house??

Though, I do like her a lot


----------



## Swanky

Rinna doesn't seem to live beyond their means.... so odd, lol!
All I can think of when I see Eileen is her part on Days when she was Kristen and played her dorky sis too with big teeth. Lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Stepforded said:


> Lisa and Kyle particularly must be fuming at that ... if it's true.
> 
> I got the impression she might be a "friend" of the Housewives, as opposed to a fully-fledged Housewife ... time will tell, I'm sure; Radar has been wrong in the past.


The ladies are goingto hate her on the show for that pay out!

I wonder how she will deal with Brandi and Yo?

Is Yo still on?


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Rinna doesn't seem to live beyond their means.... so odd, lol!
> All I can think of when I see Eileen is her part on Days when she was Kristen and played her dorky sis too with big teeth. Lol




I think Lisa and Harry are smart and live within their means, and probably save as well. I think they both have seen how success comes and goes as both their careers have had ups and downs. A smart couple in Hollywood, what a shock!


----------



## Longchamp

chowlover2 said:


> I think Lisa and Harry are smart and live within their means, and probably save as well. I think they both have seen how success comes and goes as both their careers have had ups and downs. A smart couple in Hollywood, what a shock!







+1.  Don't think we'll be reading about bankruptcy or losing their house like all the other women.  
But the house is too cluttered for my taste in the video Sassy posted, esp all the clutter on the BR counters.
I think I might revisit watching this show again with the new cast.  Couldn't bear to watch it last season.


----------



## chowlover2

Longchamp said:


> +1. Don't think we'll be reading about bankruptcy or losing their house like all the other women.
> But the house is too cluttered for my taste in the video Sassy posted, esp all the clutter on the BR counters.
> I think I might revisit watching this show again with the new cast. Couldn't bear to watch it last season.


I agree about the clutter, but I bet a good part of the US lives that way-LOL!

I wish they would get rid of Brandi, she works my last nerve these days.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> I agree about the clutter, but I bet a good part of the US lives that way-LOL!
> 
> *I wish they would get rid of Brandi,* she works my last nerve these days.



i've thought that since she first came on the show.  she's not "Beverly Hills" nor is she a housewife.  but she is crass, rude, and trashy.


----------



## jenniferelaine

I will always think of Eileen Davidson as Ashley Abbott. I'd forgotten she was on DOOL.


----------



## needloub

jenniferelaine said:


> *I will always think of Eileen Davidson as Ashley Abbott*. I'd forgotten she was on DOOL.



Same here!


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> i've thought that since she first came on the show. she's not "Beverly Hills" nor is she a housewife. but she is crass, rude, and trashy.


 Yes, she is white trash and has no place on the show! How did Eddie even marry her in the first place? No wonder he left her...


----------



## Stepforded

Ladybug09 said:


> The ladies are goingto hate her on the show for that pay out!
> 
> I wonder how she will deal with Brandi and Yo?
> 
> Is Yo still on?


 
My thoughts exactly.

Yeah, Yo is still on ... will be interesting to see what she says about her house being for sale.  Realtors have suggested her asking price (around $30m) is $15m too much.  I absolutely adore her house - even if it does have a motorway below.


----------



## Stepforded

Longchamp said:


> +1.  *Don't think we'll be reading about bankruptcy or losing their house like all the other women.*
> ...


 
Kyle lives well within her means too, in my opinion.  I do love Kyle's house too - her old one was also nice.


----------



## Stepforded

chowlover2 said:


> I wish they would get rid of Brandi, she works my last nerve these days.


 
I've never liked her - she just doesn't fit with this show.

She writes a column for NW magazine in Australia and just comes across as thick, despite claiming to know everything about everyone.  I couldn't believe when I read she had no idea who Calvin Harris is - why didn't she take the time to Google him rather than come off sounding stupid?


----------



## swags

Stepforded said:


> I've never liked her - she just doesn't fit with this show.
> 
> She writes a column for NW magazine in Australia and just comes across as thick, despite claiming to know everything about everyone.  I couldn't believe when I read she had no idea who Calvin Harris is - why didn't she take the time to Google him rather than come off sounding stupid?





I've never cared for Brandi, I was an Eddie Cibrian fan, watched him on Young and Restless and later on CSI Miami but if I had known he had chosen Brandi as a first wife, I wouldn't have been such a fan.


----------



## Stepforded

swags said:


> I've never cared for Brandi, I was an Eddie Cibrian fan, watched him on Young and Restless and later on CSI Miami but if I had known he had chosen Brandi as a first wife, I wouldn't have been such a fan.


 
He sure can pick them ... there was an article in the Daily Mail today about how he turned down a role on "Dallas" to keep Leeann happy.  I only read the heading, so don't have all the details, but it's sad she feels so insecure that she's blocking him from proceeding with his career.


----------



## Stepforded

Have to say - I always adored Harry in "LA Law" and loved Lisa in "Melrose Place" (didn't really watch anything else she was in prior to that), and "Celebrity Apprentice".  But was disappointed to read on a messageboard a while back from various people who visited her homewares store (no longer in business - was located along from Tori Spelling's now-defunct store) that she was really rude to her employees and sighed and rolled her eyes if starstruck fans dared to ask for her autograph!  Lisa, on the other hand, is well known to be absolutely charming to her fans.


----------



## swags

Stepforded said:


> Have to say - I always adored Harry in "LA Law" and loved Lisa in "Melrose Place" (didn't really watch anything else she was in prior to that), and "Celebrity Apprentice".  But was disappointed to read on a messageboard a while back from various people who visited her homewares store (no longer in business - was located along from Tori Spelling's now-defunct store) that she was really rude to her employees and sighed and rolled her eyes if starstruck fans dared to ask for her autograph!  Lisa, on the other hand, is well known to be absolutely charming to her fans.




I didn't watch Days but I remember Lisa and thinking she was very pretty. Wasn't Harry a sex addict at one point? I wonder if they will bring that up on the show.


----------



## chowlover2

I love Lisa, I can't wait for the new season now!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Nishi621 said:


> Lisa Rinna has been in various TV movies and her husband, Harry Hamlin has starred in some very popular TV shows. Why don't they have a nicer house??
> 
> Though, I do like her a lot



He is also a regular on Mad Men now.


----------



## chowlover2

Mid Century Gal said:


> He is also a regular on Mad Men now.


 Harry has had a long career, not to mention being the first original boy toy. I remember seeing him in his first big film back in the late '70's, Clash of the Titans. His co-star was Ursula Andress, his girlfriend at the time. If I am not mistaken, she was much older. They were together quite awhile.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Sassys said:


> Before their huge pay raises, Vanderpump had been raking in $250,000 a season, followed by Richards also at $200,000, and her sister Kim Richards and Foster rounding out the bottom with $100,000 a piece.
> 
> radar



I wish they'd get rid of Kim Richards. She is weird and when she comes on I pretty much fast forward through her scenes. Especially with her dog. Such a snooze.

Maybe she and Kyle are a package deal


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

chowlover2 said:


> Harry has had a long career, not to mention being the first original boy toy. I remember seeing him in his first big film back in the late '70's, Clash of the Titans. His co-star was Ursula Andress, his girlfriend at the time. If I am not mistaken, she was much older. They were together quite awhile.



Blast from my past. I loved that movie. I used to watch L.A. Law regularly as well.


----------



## chowlover2

Mid Century Gal said:


> I wish they'd get rid of Kim Richards. She is weird and when she comes on I pretty much fast forward through her scenes. Especially with her dog. Such a snooze.
> 
> Maybe she and Kyle are a package deal


 Yes, I'm glad she's no longer drinking, but brings nothing to the show.


----------



## imgg

Stepforded said:


> He sure can pick them ... there was an article in the Daily Mail today about how he turned down a role on "Dallas" to keep Leeann happy.  I only read the heading, so don't have all the details, but it's sad she feels so insecure that she's blocking him from proceeding with his career.



He comes across as wanting to be taken care of....a kept man.  He probably only worked before because he had to, now he has his sugar momma.


----------



## zippie

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, I'm glad she's no longer drinking, but brings nothing to the show.


 

I don't believe she isn't drinking or on drugs.


----------



## Ladybug09

imgg said:


> He comes across as wanting to be taken care of....a kept man.  He probably only worked before because he had to, now he has his sugar momma.



He said he turned the role down to be with his boys....

Dallas would have been a great role for him.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> Harry has had a long career, not to mention being the first original boy toy. I remember seeing him in his first big film back in the late '70's, Clash of the Titans. His co-star was Ursula Andress, his girlfriend at the time. If I am not mistaken, she was much older. They were together quite awhile.



she is much older and they had a child together.


----------



## imgg

Ladybug09 said:


> He said he turned the role down to be with his boys....
> 
> Dallas would have been a great role for him.



Who knows...I doubt much that comes out of his mouth is truthful, IMO.  

I have no desire to see him on my TV screen, but to each their own.


----------



## SWlife

Stepforded said:


> He sure can pick them ... there was an article in the Daily Mail today about how he turned down a role on "Dallas" to keep Leeann happy.  I only read the heading, so don't have all the details, but it's sad she feels so insecure that she's blocking him from proceeding with his career.




She has every right to be insecure about him working with other actresses. She needs to keep him right next to her so she can watch him. And she knows it.


----------



## SWlife

chowlover2 said:


> Harry has had a long career, not to mention being the first original boy toy. I remember seeing him in his first big film back in the late '70's, Clash of the Titans. His co-star was Ursula Andress, his girlfriend at the time. If I am not mistaken, she was much older. They were together quite awhile.




Harry & Ursula have a son.

Edit, I'm sorry, I now see that's already been mentioned.


----------



## junqueprincess

This is Eileen, I had to google her as I had no idea who she was. How can this woman be 55? This will piss Lisa off, they are similar ages, and I want the name of her plastic surgeon.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

junqueprincess said:


> View attachment 2698639
> 
> This is Eileen, I had to google her as I had no idea who she was. How can this woman be 55? This will piss Lisa off, they are similar ages, and I want the name of her plastic surgeon.



Or the name of the person who Photshopped this picture.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> she is much older and they had a child together.


 They were a good looking couple, I wonder what their son looks like?


----------



## Stepforded

zippie said:


> I don't believe she isn't drinking or on drugs.


 
There were rumours that during last year's filming, she went missing and the production staff spent ages trying to find her and when they did, she was back on the booze.  It sounded like what happened the previous season in Hawaii, but the same thing - allegedly - happened last year too.  Of course it was cut from the scenes.


----------



## Stepforded

Mid Century Gal said:


> ... Maybe she and Kyle are a package deal


 
Quite a few "reports" have mentioned that Kyle has threatened to leave if they fire Kim.  And as she was responsible for signing most of the original cast members, the producers want to keep her on side.  If Kim doesn't have this job, she has no income and Kyle and Mauricio will have to go back to bankrolling her lifestyle as they did previously.  This was all alluded to in one of the earlier seasons when Kim accused Kyle of "stealing" her house (the house in question is the Palm Springs home that did belong to her mother).


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Didn't Lisa Rinna do a  sex book or how to "improve" in that area book?


----------



## swags

Ladybug09 said:


> He said he turned the role down to be with his boys....
> 
> Dallas would have been a great role for him.





I think Dallas would have been a good gig too. Better than a VH1 reality show he is doing with Leanne. 
 Like I mentioned, I was a fan, but after getting a glimpse of his life, not at all. Is he going after some of Brandi's housewife money?


----------



## Sassys

Real Housewives star Lisa Vanderpump 'puts restaurant up for sale' following jury awarding $100k in damages to sexually harassed former waitress

She is trying to appeal after a jury ruled she has to give $100k to a former employee who was sexually harassed while working at her restaurant.
However it seems Lisa Vanderpump is making contingency plans after it emerged she is putting the Los Angeles eatery at the centre of the scandal on the market.
She will no doubt be hoping to make a pretty penny from flogging Villa Blanca, the business she made famous on Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-harassed-former-waitress.html#ixzz38xn2Uhym


----------



## Gimmethebag

Sassys said:


> Real Housewives star Lisa Vanderpump 'puts restaurant up for sale' following jury awarding $100k in damages to sexually harassed former waitress
> 
> She is trying to appeal after a jury ruled she has to give $100k to a former employee who was sexually harassed while working at her restaurant.
> However it seems Lisa Vanderpump is making contingency plans after it emerged she is putting the Los Angeles eatery at the centre of the scandal on the market.
> She will no doubt be hoping to make a pretty penny from flogging Villa Blanca, the business she made famous on Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-harassed-former-waitress.html#ixzz38xn2Uhym


That's interesting. I assumed that she is earning WAY more than $100,000 in food sales there. Why put it up for sale when it has debt? She would likely get more for it after the dust from that suit settles.


----------



## Sassys

Lisa Vanderpump flashes her tummy as she gets a star on the Palm Springs Walk Of Stars...and is joined by new Housewives recruit Lisa Rinna


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nice star on the walk.. good for Lisa


----------



## Stepforded

Far out - Lisa Rinna is SO thin!


----------



## Goldfox

Oh, isn't she a business woman after all?


----------



## slang

Lisa V looks horrible - looks like she's wearing a night gown


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> Lisa V looks horrible - looks like she's wearing a night gown


agreed..they are one bizzare couple


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

junqueprincess said:


> View attachment 2698639
> 
> This is Eileen, I had to google her as I had no idea who she was. How can this woman be 55? This will piss Lisa off, they are similar ages, and I want the name of her plastic surgeon.



I've always thought Eileen was lovely. She looks even better now. Much softer than how she looked in the 80's. 
Anyone here old enough to remember when there was a rumor that she was a transgender?  Mid 80's.  She was playing Ashley Abbout at that time.


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> Lisa V looks horrible - looks like she's wearing a night gown



that's exactly what i thought!  "oh dear, Lisa went out in her nightie!"


----------



## TxBling

Vegas Long Legs said:


> I've always thought Eileen was lovely. She looks even better now. Much softer than how she looked in the 80's.
> *Anyone here old enough to remember when there was a rumor that she was a transgender? * Mid 80's.  She was playing Ashley Abbout at that time.



Hahahaha!!!! Yes! I remember that rumor! That was the first thing I thought of when her name was brought up!


----------



## keodi

Vegas Long Legs said:


> I've always thought Eileen was lovely. She looks even better now. Much softer than how she looked in the 80's.
> Anyone here old enough to remember when there was a rumor that she was a transgender?  Mid 80's.  She was playing Ashley Abbout at that time.



I remember! she looks much better now!


----------



## Ladybug09

Vegas Long Legs said:


> I've always thought Eileen was lovely. She looks even better now. Much softer than how she looked in the 80's.
> Anyone here old enough to remember when there was a rumor that she was a transgender?  Mid 80's.  She was playing Ashley Abbout at that time.



Yeah. I remember.


----------



## swags

Vegas Long Legs said:


> I've always thought Eileen was lovely. She looks even better now. Much softer than how she looked in the 80's.
> Anyone here old enough to remember when there was a rumor that she was a transgender?  Mid 80's.  She was playing Ashley Abbout at that time.



Yes, I heard it at school and remember telling my parents and them saying no, there was no way.


You know Brandi will bring it up. I wonder if Eileen was on YR during Eddies stint on the show.


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> Yes, I heard it at school and remember telling my parents and them saying no, there was no way.
> 
> 
> You know Brandi will bring it up. I wonder if Eileen was on YR during Eddies stint on the show.


She was!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/tv/davidson.asp 
Hope this works!

Good plastic surgeon though. That pic with the snopes article looks nothing like her. At least to us detail people. Oh no wonder, that must be the transgender woman people thought was Eileen. 

Eileen's current husband is handsome Vince Van Patton, son of Dick Van Patton.


----------



## sgj99

Vegas Long Legs said:


> http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/tv/davidson.asp
> Hope this works!
> 
> Good plastic surgeon though. That pic with the snopes article looks nothing like her. At least to us detail people. Oh no wonder, that must be the transgender woman people thought was Eileen.
> 
> *Eileen's current husband is handsome Vince Van Patton*, son of Dick Van Patton.



i'm old enough to remember what a cutie he was.


----------



## creighbaby

Sassys said:


> Lisa Vanderpump flashes her tummy as she gets a star on the Palm Springs Walk Of Stars...and is joined by new Housewives recruit Lisa Rinna




I wish she would put those things away and stop dressing like a 22-year-old.


----------



## slang

From Kyle's twitter, Kim's oldest daughter Brooke got married this weekend :


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

^ How nice. I am sure Kim must be very happy and proud.


----------



## Sassys

Wentworth-Roth said:


> ^ How nice. I am sure Kim must be very happy and proud.



Kim was probably a nervous wreck. She was a basket case for her daughters prom. I can only imagine what she was like for her child's wedding.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Kim was probably a nervous wreck. She was a basket case for her daughters prom. I can only imagine what she was like for her child's wedding.



that's what i was thinking - i bet she was a crying mess!


----------



## krissa

According to realitytea Adrienne's coming back (in a reduced role) and Dana is being charged with fraud. 


www.realitytea.com/2014/08/07/forme...ills-star-dana-wilkey-indicted-fraud-charges/


----------



## Goldfox

Wow. I had completely forgotten who Dana was!


----------



## Ladybug09

not surprised about Dana.


----------



## chowlover2

ladybug09 said:


> not surprised about dana.


 +1!


----------



## Stepforded

krissa said:


> ... and Dana is being charged with fraud.


 
Wow - thank you for posting this!

She always came across as so desperate (I recall her going on about how much her sunglasses cost, as well as how much her fiance's house cost, etc. - rich people don't do that!  [Well, those from the old money set don't, anyway]).

Then, when she caught up with Taylor in a later episode, in a later series, she appeared screwy and bitter ... I could've sworn she was under the influence in that scene.

I'm surprised Bravo hasn't made a new series up of Taylor and her mates - there'd be plenty of storylines with Taylor, Dana and Ronnie from RHoV(ancouver).


----------



## TulsaMINI

Stepforded said:


> Wow - thank you for posting this!
> 
> She always came across as so desperate (I recall her going on about how much her sunglasses cost, as well as how much her fiance's house cost, etc. - rich people don't do that!  [Well, those from the old money set don't, anyway]).
> 
> Then, when she caught up with Taylor in a later episode, in a later series, she appeared screwy and bitter ... I could've sworn she was under the influence in that scene.
> 
> I'm surprised Bravo hasn't made a new series up of Taylor and her mates - there'd be plenty of storylines with Taylor, Dana and Ronnie from RHoV(ancouver).



Bravo should do a compilation show titled "The Real Scandals of the Real Housewives".


----------



## cjy

Ladybug09 said:


> not surprised about Dana.


Not at ALL!!!!


----------



## madeleine86

TulsaMINI said:


> Bravo should do a compilation show titled "The Real Scandals of the Real Housewives".



I would watch that


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Stepforded said:


> Wow - thank you for posting this!
> 
> She always came across as so desperate (I recall her going on about how much her sunglasses cost, as well as how much her fiance's house cost, etc. - rich people don't do that!  [Well, those from the old money set don't, anyway]).
> 
> *Then, when she caught up with Taylor in a later episode, in a later series, she appeared screwy and bitter ... I could've sworn she was under the influence in that scene.*



If I remember Dana was completely drunk in that scene, even Taylor was taken aback by her words and behaviour.


----------



## sgj99

Wentworth-Roth said:


> If I remember Dana was completely drunk in that scene, even Taylor was taken aback by her words and behaviour.



that's what i remember too - she was trashed and bitter.

RE:  the return of Adrienne and Camille
i can handle Camille simply because she has the things i want to see in a Housewife - the clothes, shoes, bags, home(s), and lifestyle.  while Adrienne is very wealthy her taste tends to be gaudy to me (remember the hair tinsel) so i just don't pay much attention to her.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> that's what i remember too - she was trashed and bitter.
> 
> RE: the return of Adrienne and Camille
> i can handle Camille simply because she has the things i want to see in a Housewife - the clothes, shoes, bags, home(s), and lifestyle. while Adrienne is very wealthy her taste tends to be gaudy to me (remember the hair tinsel) so i just don't pay much attention to her.


 I agree with you 100%! I only paid attention to Adrienne when Paul was onscreen.  Now, we have " Botched "


----------



## Stepforded

sgj99 said:


> that's what i remember too - she was trashed and bitter.
> 
> RE:  the return of Adrienne and Camille
> *i can handle Camille simply because she has the things i want to see in a Housewife - the clothes, shoes, bags, home(s), and lifestyle*.  while Adrienne is very wealthy her taste tends to be gaudy to me (remember the hair tinsel) so i just don't pay much attention to her.


 
Same ... I love her!!  But, as tacky as Adrienne could be, who could forget the gorgeous spa room she had in her former mansion?  I like Adrienne; hopefully with the return of these two, plus the inclusion of the new soap stars, tacky Brandy will get less storylines and we won't have to see so much of her.


----------



## Swanky

*'Real H'wives' Russell Armstrong Dad Feuding with Coroner*

*My SON WAS MURDERED!*

 *         8/30/2014 12:10 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE





Former *"Real Housewives of Beverly Hills"* star *Russell Armstrong*'s dad thinks his son's death in 2011 wasn't a suicide -- he believes it was murder, and he claims *Taylor Armstrong* won't help him prove it.

According  to court docs obtained by TMZ ... Louie Armstrong is asking the court  to force the L.A. County Coroner's office to fork over Russell's autopsy  pics, which he plans to have checked out by his own forensic  specialist.

As we previously reported ... Russell's family *hired a private detective* after his suicide in 2011 -- because they were convinced he was killed.

Armstrong  seems to think Taylor would have better luck obtaining the photos,  since she was Russell's next of kin at the time of his death. In the  docs, he says she refuses to assist his efforts. 

We reached out to Taylor. So far, no word back.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3BswG9M9N


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

So sad - ugh


----------



## Sassys

9/3/14


----------



## 26Alexandra

Does anyone know when the season premiere will air?


----------



## Sassys

9/5/14
jjb


----------



## slang

^ cute casual outfit, she looks good


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Who is the blonde woman on the left side of the picture?


----------



## swags

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Who is the blonde woman on the left side of the picture?




Eileen Davidson from Young and Restless and Days of Our Lives. She is one of the new cast members.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

^ Oh I see. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## jenniferelaine

Do we know when the new season starts?


----------



## swags

jenniferelaine said:


> Do we know when the new season starts?




I checked Brava and no date listed at this time.


----------



## Longchamp

I like Lisa's monochromatic look.
Not loving the look on the left.


----------



## tomz_grl

Any date yet?


----------



## CaliQT

This is from a blind gossip site - http://www.agcwebpages.com/BLINDITEMS/2014/OCT.html but does sound like Yolanda... heartbreaking if it's true... And their guesses are usually right!

70. BLIND GOSSIP 10/06 **#3**
This TV Star and her husband are both famous. Her child/ren are becoming known as well. She and her family live the good life, full of every imaginable luxury. However, underneath the veneer of beauty and luxury, it&#8217;s not quite as pretty. Mom is realizing that one her kids is not just spoiled&#8230; but dangerously out of control. After going through the child&#8217;s car and making some shocking discoveries, she sent them an impassioned email, begging them to get their act together. We&#8217;ve edited it for brevity and anonymity: "I am really in tears and really scared. Who are you? What were you thinking? You have literally turned into a spoiled, unthankful, unthoughtful, careless human being that is lucky to be alive. [I went through your car.] What an eye-opening experience to find it littered with beer cans, bottles of vodka, bottles of Aderall, Vyvanse, rolling papers, and dirty underwear. I have honestly never seen anything like it. Was your life that terrible at home? I am at loss for words. You need to do some serious soul searching to see how you got where you are and then get on your knees and thank god for still being alive!!! How can someone as kind, beautiful and smart as you end up in this kind of a mess? I have really failed as a mother and that is just the honest truth. How did I trust you were ok? Am I that stupid and naive? Or are you that good of a liar? WHY? What have I done to deserve this? I am so freaked out. How are you going to survive? Why am I even working my *** off to get you in a beautiful apartment if you can not even keep your car clean? Is that how you are going to trash your home? If your car looks like the way you feel about yourself you really need professional help. I thought that together we were going to be able to work through this but now I am not sure anymore if I have the tools to help you unless you are really understanding what this has come to. I need answers and explanations. Start writing and tell me what is going on inside of you because I need to understand. Where are you at and what are you going to do to change? Maybe you should see how real people live in order to appreciate the extraordinary life you have lived. I love you so much but if you could feel the pain I feel right now you would fall to the floor. I just don&#8217;t understand how little respect for life you have and how little you understand about how delicate it is. I know you know right from wrong, I know you know how to live a clean and conscious life because you saw me live it. I am not asking you to be perfect but I am asking you to respect the life I have given you. There is nobody and nothing more important for me to see you thrive and be happy. You have so much to give and you are such a bright light. I literally can not live without you. I beg you to please change your life. If you love me and [other family members], you should think about how you conduct yourself. Do you want [sibling] to take the same chances you have taken? Would you want [sibling] to drive around with a car like you left behind? Are you an example of the life you want [sibling] to live? I cleaned your car and destroyed all the evidence of a chaos you created that I am ashamed off and truly hope to never see again. Life in my home has changed forever." Do you think this email will be effective in getting this child to change?
TV Star: Yolanda Foster "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills"
Child: Bella Hadid (sibling: younger brother Anwar)

Also very sad that a mother is EMAILING this to her child rather than going to her and saying it TO her!


----------



## tomz_grl

How did they get that email?


----------



## zaara10

tomz_grl said:


> How did they get that email?




That's what I'm wondering! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> Eileen Davidson from Young and Restless and Days of Our Lives. She is one of the new cast members.


I've always thought Eileen Davidson was the most beautiful thing I'd ever seen when she came on Y&R as Ashley. I've always loved angular features.  I think she still looks wonderful, and I don't think she has changed all that much.  Botox, filler here and there, but no major changes, IMO.  

Those shoes have got to go, though.


----------



## sgj99

tomz_grl said:


> How did they get that email?


 


zaara10 said:


> That's what I'm wondering!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
that's what I first thought of too!

and who e-mails their child a message like that?


----------



## Sassys

Nicky's 365 Book Party 10/21


----------



## Nahreen

CaliQT said:


> This is from a blind gossip site - http://www.agcwebpages.com/BLINDITEMS/2014/OCT.html but does sound like Yolanda... heartbreaking if it's true... And their guesses are usually right!
> 
> 70. BLIND GOSSIP 10/06 **#3**
> This TV Star and her husband are both famous. Her child/ren are becoming known as well. She and her family live the good life, full of every imaginable luxury. However, underneath the veneer of beauty and luxury, its not quite as pretty. Mom is realizing that one her kids is not just spoiled but dangerously out of control. After going through the childs car and making some shocking discoveries, she sent them an impassioned email, begging them to get their act together. Weve edited it for brevity and anonymity: "I am really in tears and really scared. Who are you? What were you thinking? You have literally turned into a spoiled, unthankful, unthoughtful, careless human being that is lucky to be alive. [I went through your car.] What an eye-opening experience to find it littered with beer cans, bottles of vodka, bottles of Aderall, Vyvanse, rolling papers, and dirty underwear. I have honestly never seen anything like it. Was your life that terrible at home? I am at loss for words. You need to do some serious soul searching to see how you got where you are and then get on your knees and thank god for still being alive!!! How can someone as kind, beautiful and smart as you end up in this kind of a mess? I have really failed as a mother and that is just the honest truth. How did I trust you were ok? Am I that stupid and naive? Or are you that good of a liar? WHY? What have I done to deserve this? I am so freaked out. How are you going to survive? Why am I even working my *** off to get you in a beautiful apartment if you can not even keep your car clean? Is that how you are going to trash your home? If your car looks like the way you feel about yourself you really need professional help. I thought that together we were going to be able to work through this but now I am not sure anymore if I have the tools to help you unless you are really understanding what this has come to. I need answers and explanations. Start writing and tell me what is going on inside of you because I need to understand. Where are you at and what are you going to do to change? Maybe you should see how real people live in order to appreciate the extraordinary life you have lived. I love you so much but if you could feel the pain I feel right now you would fall to the floor. I just dont understand how little respect for life you have and how little you understand about how delicate it is. I know you know right from wrong, I know you know how to live a clean and conscious life because you saw me live it. I am not asking you to be perfect but I am asking you to respect the life I have given you. There is nobody and nothing more important for me to see you thrive and be happy. You have so much to give and you are such a bright light. I literally can not live without you. I beg you to please change your life. If you love me and [other family members], you should think about how you conduct yourself. Do you want [sibling] to take the same chances you have taken? Would you want [sibling] to drive around with a car like you left behind? Are you an example of the life you want [sibling] to live? I cleaned your car and destroyed all the evidence of a chaos you created that I am ashamed off and truly hope to never see again. Life in my home has changed forever." Do you think this email will be effective in getting this child to change?
> TV Star: Yolanda Foster "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills"
> Child: Bella Hadid (sibling: younger brother Anwar)
> 
> Also very sad that a mother is EMAILING this to her child rather than going to her and saying it TO her!



It makes you wonder about her patenting skills. I bet she has been spoiling her kids. She should have let her be punished for that drivning drunk incident. Instead she sets her up in a flat in NY.


----------



## Dode99

I read somewhere that the new season will start on January duo to casting new housewives. I hope this is not true. I miss this show and Shahs of Sunset.


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:


> Nicky's 365 Book Party 10/21




Paris looks good with the darker hair


----------



## chowlover2

starrynite_87 said:


> Paris looks good with the darker hair




 I agree!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Sassys

GiGi and Bella


----------



## Sassys

New Season Trailer - returns to Bravo November 18 at 9p ET/PT, 
http://www.bravotv.com/blogs/the-dish/lisa-gets-slapped-first-look-at-rhobh


----------



## tomz_grl

Oh my! I don't know if I should be shocked or laugh. It all seems so fake.


----------



## slang

^ it really did!


----------



## Bentley1

Wow, what's with all the pushing, slapping, drink and glass throwing. 

It's obvious they are Trying to keep up with Atlanta's drama after last seasons snooze fest, but it's all so fake and contrived.


----------



## clydekiwi

Why isnt joyce coming back


----------



## slang

I bet Brandi didn't really slap Lisa. Since the are all "actors" I bet they took an acting class and that was part of the class.
No way Andy would show someone hitting his favourite HW Lisa if it was done by anger during a fight


----------



## sydgirl

Hello heavy Photoshop in that cast pic! Didn't recognize Brandi at first!


----------



## Bentley1

clydekiwi said:


> Why isnt joyce coming back



She was boring so they fired her.  No story line.



sydgirl said:


> Hello heavy Photoshop in that cast pic! Didn't recognize Brandi at first!



I thought Brandi was a new cast member. I had no idea who she was in the Promo pic, what a ridiculous photoshop job.


----------



## clydekiwi

Bentley1 said:


> She was boring so they fired her.  No story line.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Brandi was a new cast member. I had no idea who she was in the Promo pic, what a ridiculous photoshop job.




I liked joyce


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Who did Lisa Rinna throw wine on?


----------



## slang

Lady Chinadoll said:


> Who did Lisa Rinna throw wine on?



Looks like Lisa throws a glass at Kim and Brandi throws water at Eileen


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ Thank you Slang 
Who hits Lisa?


----------



## krissa

That was the worst slap ever. It looked like a play slap from Brandi. I don't think it was a newbie. Soap stars would have a better slap, lol.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Thank you Krissa^
My guess is none of the cast really have decent acting skills ..lol...


----------



## slang

Lady Chinadoll said:


> ^ Thank you Slang
> Who hits Lisa?



Brandi slaps Lisa but I'm guessing it was a play slap - I'm calling it now that they take an acting class and Brandi slaps Lisa in the class "acting"


----------



## Ladybug09

slang said:


> Brandi slaps Lisa but I'm guessing it was a play slap - I'm calling it now that they take an acting class and Brandi slaps Lisa in the class "acting"



Yup!


----------



## Bentley1

clydekiwi said:


> I liked joyce




I didn't dislike Joyce, but I did find her too dull for a show like this. Unfortunately for her fans, so did bravo.


----------



## Nishi621

Kim and Kyle were child actors and pretty good ones too.

 Especially Kim, she was in everything in the 70s. She can act,


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> Kim and Kyle were child actors and pretty good ones too.
> 
> Especially Kim, she was in everything in the 70s. She can act,



Then for the love of God, she needs to learn how to stop being such a ditz and ACT normal. I have to fast forward through all her scenes.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> Then for the love of God, she needs to learn how to stop being such a ditz and ACT normal. I have to fast forward through all her scenes.


 
Amen to this. She cocks her head and talks like an idiot all the damn time. I cannot believe last season we had to watch her train her dog because she has no storyline.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Bentley1 said:


> She was boring so they fired her.  No story line.
> 
> 
> .



But what about her husband's giant pee-pee???


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> Then for the love of God, she needs to learn how to stop being such a ditz and ACT normal. I have to fast forward through all her scenes.




Maybe acting liking a ditz is part of her RHoBH act. LOL


----------



## madeleine86

tomz_grl said:


> Oh my! I don't know if I should be shocked or laugh. It all seems so fake.



My thoughts too. But looking forward to the show starts again


----------



## tomz_grl

TMZ has a report that Kim's dog viciously attacked Kyle's daughter over the weekend. She's had 2 surgeries so far from what I've read. 

Didn't Kyle make a huge deal out of that dog at the reunion last season?


----------



## nastasja

tomz_grl said:


> TMZ has a report that Kim's dog viciously attacked Kyle's daughter over the weekend. She's had 2 surgeries so far from what I've read.




Wow. Kyle IG'd some pics at the hospital with the daughter. That's pretty bad!


----------



## junqueprincess

Thst is horrible, was it the little girl Porcha?


----------



## tesi

junqueprincess said:


> Thst is horrible, was it the little girl Porcha?



nope alexia, the 18 year old.  hand injuries.  
kim and that idiot dog...


----------



## zippie

Idiot Kim and the dog, you got that backwards


----------



## Nahreen

zippie said:


> Idiot Kim and the dog, you got that backwards



+: 1. We have a neighbour with a crazy dog that bit my DH at our house. It was a rottweiler. The police can't do anything about it because my DH did not get injured.


----------



## WingNut

zippie said:


> Idiot Kim and the dog, you got that backwards


Was just about to post the same. That dog needs a strong leader, and Kim is anything but.

I fear for the dog....


----------



## lovely64

Sassys said:


> New Season Trailer - returns to Bravo November 18 at 9p ET/PT,
> http://www.bravotv.com/blogs/the-dish/lisa-gets-slapped-first-look-at-rhobh



I have always been intrigued by Lisa Rinna. It might be her lips, lol!!

Who is the blond next to Brandi?


----------



## beekmanhill

tomz_grl said:


> TMZ has a report that Kim's dog viciously attacked Kyle's daughter over the weekend. She's had 2 surgeries so far from what I've read.
> 
> Didn't Kyle make a huge deal out of that dog at the reunion last season?



It was so obvious that Kim was not in control of that dog.  I hope the daughter isn't permanently scarred.


----------



## candy2100

I read that the dog has already bitten three other people.


----------



## DivineMissM

zippie said:


> Idiot Kim and the dog, you got that backwards



Exactly.  I knew as soon as she got a Pitbull it wouldn't end well.  And not because Pitbulls are bad dogs...because Kim is an idiot.


----------



## needloub

I can't stop watching the preview!!  Are Lisa R and Kim arguing?  Is the slap from Brandi real?


----------



## WingNut

DivineMissM said:


> Exactly.  I knew as soon as she got a Pitbull it wouldn't end well.  And not because Pitbulls are bad dogs...because Kim is an idiot.


Exactly. Such a twit.


----------



## Gimmethebag

The promo makes it seem like David tells Yolanda he cheated. I hope he would have the decency to tell her off-camera and not on-camera, yikes.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> And not because Pitbulls are bad dogs...because Kim is an idiot.


:true:


----------



## Sassys

premiere party


----------



## Deleted member 471265

Lisa R looks amazing.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> premiere party



Interesting, no Brandi?


----------



## nastasja

slang said:


> Interesting, no Brandi?




She's in Australia. Unfortunately it does not mean she's no longer on the show.


----------



## legaldiva

I literally can't wait until Tuesday night.


----------



## chowlover2

Me either!


----------



## tomz_grl

Me three!


----------



## Sassys

needloub said:


> I can't stop watching the preview!!  Are Lisa R and Kim arguing?  Is the slap from Brandi real?



I highly doubt broke Brandi would be dumb enough to put her hands on millionaire Lisa and risk getting sued.


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> I highly doubt broke Brandi would be dumb enough to put her hands on millionaire Lisa and risk getting sued.




True. Did she shove Kyle in that one scene?


----------



## stylemechanel

Sassys said:


> I highly doubt broke Brandi would be dumb enough to put her hands on millionaire Lisa and risk getting sued.



Just reading this thread while watching Watch what Happens: Live from last night. So funny how timing works. Just as I read your post Lisa V. was talking about the trailer and the slap by Brandi and saying that that friendship is pretty much over . She is not interested in repairing it at this point.

Funny though when I watch the trailer I thought for sure that slap was fake - just for the camera shot so the women can add drama for the watchers of the show.


----------



## sgj99

watched last season's reruns yesterday and I am so glad Carlton is not returning


----------



## Aimee3

Something looks different about Kyle but I can't tell what.


----------



## chowlover2

Aimee3 said:


> Something looks different about Kyle but I can't tell what.




I thought the same thing!


----------



## cjy

sgj99 said:


> watched last season's reruns yesterday and I am so glad Carlton is not returning


 Me too!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

There isn't comment made that Carlton doesn't somehow take personally.SMH  

Watching the new season of RHWBH is like real life. Friends go to 'Palm Springs' for a couple months, come home & then its a guessing game to figure out what work they had done.  
Yes of course its a new face cream darling!


----------



## JessLovesTim

sgj99 said:


> watched last season's reruns yesterday and I am so glad Carlton is not returning




Me too! Everytime my husband hears real housewives he talks in a fake British accent and goes "money doesn't talk it swears!" Lol! She was the worst! All that stuff about not liking Kyle based on a dream she had!


----------



## JessLovesTim

I really want to know what Lisa throws her wine on Kim....


----------



## slang

JessLovesTim said:


> I really want to know what Lisa throws her wine on Kim....



Apparently Kim said something about Lisa's husband Harry


----------



## krissa

I don't understand why Brandi expects a warm reception from Adrienne or Lisa.


----------



## starrynite_87

krissa said:


> I don't understand why Brandi expects a warm reception from Adrienne or Lisa.




Exactly...she's always in the middle of all the drama. Love seeing the original girls together


----------



## tesi

these women look horrific-  on watch what happens live especially.  
there is a point at which you have to stop the surgery.  just stop.  
pleased to hear camille's health is better.  that's rough&#8230;.


----------



## krissa

tesi said:


> these women look horrific-  on watch what happens live especially.
> there is a point at which you have to stop the surgery.  just stop.
> pleased to hear camille's health is better.  that's rough.



Adrienne is looking extra cat like. Her eye makeup and faux lashes were totally distracting.


----------



## krissa

starrynite_87 said:


> Exactly...she's always in the middle of all the drama. Love seeing the original girls together



Yes, I'm glad to see how well they got together. That only highlights how out of place Brandi is on the show.


----------



## Ladybug09

I actually thought the show was OK until they did the whole scene of let's see who can ostracize Brandy. It's so stupid ...all of these ladies have said crap about one another, not all of them are rich,  and basically I don't think that they're all that much better than Brandy. The only thing is that they have a longer history with one another. But all that fake trying to act like they best buddies and all that stuff is a little hogwash. And it just made them look immature and catty. As usual.


----------



## chowlover2

krissa said:


> Adrienne is looking extra cat like. Her eye makeup and faux lashes were totally distracting.




Especially when she was on WWHL! She is giving Joyce Wildenstein a run for her money with the cat eyes. 

What does a 25 yr old guy see in her? Maybe she is just out to have fun, and if so, good for her. Lots of men her age running with 20 yr olds, just can't see a guy that young with a divorced Mom of 2 boys. Most guys that age are hit it and quit it.


----------



## krissa

Ladybug09 said:


> I actually thought the show was OK until they did the whole scene of let's see who can ostracize Brandy. It's so stupid ...all of these ladies have said crap about one another, not all of them are rich,  and basically I don't think that they're all that much better than Brandy. The only thing is that they have a longer history with one another. But all that fake trying to act like they best buddies and all that stuff is a little hogwash. And it just made them look immature and catty. As usual.



I didn't think it was intentional, but I wouldn't go out of my way to chat it up with Brandi if I were Lisa or Adrienne.


----------



## sgj99

I think Adrienne looks like a fool running around with a guy that age (just like I think an older man is an old fool when I see him with someone much younger).


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> I think Adrienne looks like a fool running around with a guy that age (just like I think an older man is an old fool when I see him with someone much younger).



I also think she looks foolish. Plus, unfair or not , the general consensus will be that he is using her.


----------



## starrynite_87

swags said:


> I also think she looks foolish. Plus, unfair or not , the general consensus will be that he is using her.




Yeah,from people who don't know who he is. If she's happy that is all that matters. What's the point of doing something because it will make others happy if you're not...people will always have something to say so why not do what makes you happy


----------



## guccimamma

i wonder if she is older than his mom.


----------



## legaldiva

I wish last night's episode had been longer. I actually enjoyed the women being fake and getting along for once ... dressed up, laughing and dancing at a party. Totally superficial, but without the nasty drama.

I also don't mind one bit that Brandi is on her own. She was horrible last season, and I felt like she orchestrated Lisa's betrayal for her own storyline. Now she has to pay the piper. You can't come into a group as the new girl and attempt to manipulate everyone to turn against their old friend. It just doesn't work.

Plus I can never get enough of Lisa's closet shots & scenes.  Her whole house is just magical.


----------



## chowlover2

I was glad to see Taylor back after the hot mess that was last season! ROFLMFAO! And I never thought I would say that. I think she is ok in very small doses. Also glad to see Camille. Verdict still out on Adrienne, but she certainly seems happier, so I guess divorce has been good for her. 

What is it with Brandi and the housing situation? It seems that has been one of her storylines since she was introduced. She should have at least gotten a home out if her divorce with Eddie. 

I still love Lisa V, and I love Lisa Rinna, so I think she will be good for the show. I love her dynamic with Harry and their girls. 

Can't wait to meet Eileen! I'm sure she and Lisa are both there to bring drama, and with soap opera backgrounds I think they will bring it in spades.


----------



## pursegrl12

I didn't think I'd like Lisa R but i do!! She's refreshing and down to earth it and doesn't take herself too seriously......Adrienne?? ugh, still gross, tacky and it looked like she was on something at the white party.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

sgj99 said:


> I think Adrienne looks like a fool running around with a guy that age (just like I think an older man is an old fool when I see him with someone much younger).



+1  Never can figure out why either sex wouldn't want someone who lived in your generation (or close)  & can share common interests.  That is if one is comfortable with oneself. 
I have never seen these huge gap in age relationships work out long term. (Am talking woman 20+ years older.)  

Why the cat look? Have never seen it done successfully. 

Lisa is looking very 'refreshed.'  Even DH noticed it.


----------



## labelwhore04

What's up with Brandi not being able to keep an apartment? Like you're 40 years old with 2 kids, get your sh*t together.


----------



## keodi

legaldiva said:


> I wish last night's episode had been longer. I actually enjoyed the women being fake and getting along for once ... dressed up, laughing and dancing at a party. Totally superficial, but without the nasty drama.
> 
> I* also don't mind one bit that Brandi is on her own. She was horrible last season, and I felt like she orchestrated Lisa's betrayal for her own storyline. Now she has to pay the piper. You can't come into a group as the new girl and attempt to manipulate everyone to turn against their old friend. It just doesn't work.
> 
> Plus I can never get enough of Lisa's closet shots & scenes.  Her whole house is just magical*.



I agree!


----------



## zaara10

labelwhore04 said:


> What's up with Brandi not being able to keep an apartment? Like you're 40 years old with 2 kids, get your sh*t together.




That's what I'm saying too! Doesn't it affect her kids going to school? Or maybe they go where their dad lives. 
If anyone was acting high school at that party it was Brandi. She made it awkward for herself. If she spilled the beans on Adrianne's surrogacy secret, then if we're Adrienne I would NEVER speak to her again. And I don't blame Lisa for keeping her distance.


----------



## swags

I meant to comment last night that Lisa Rinna and Yolanda should become besties since they both have "kings" in their home. And Lisa's is a god too. BTW, didn't Harry Hamlin cheat on her a lot then blame it on sex addiction and later they did a lifetime movie about it? Or am I thinking of another couple?


----------



## starrynite_87

swags said:


> I meant to comment last night that Lisa Rinna and Yolanda should become besties since they both have "kings" in their home. And Lisa's is a god too. BTW, didn't Harry Hamlin cheat on her a lot then blame it on sex addiction and later they did a lifetime movie about it? Or am I thinking of another couple?




I think Lisa was joking and it seemed like she did it more to make Harry feel better about himself


----------



## DivineMissM

sgj99 said:


> I think Adrienne looks like a fool running around with a guy that age (just like I think an older man is an old fool when I see him with someone much younger).



Indeed.



swags said:


> I also think she looks foolish. Plus, unfair or not , the general consensus will be that he is using her.



Isn't he?  What does he see in her besides her money?  She's not pretty, or nice, or fun, and she's probably a prude.  I know that's a not a nice thing to assume...but she just seems so uptight.



starrynite_87 said:


> Yeah,from people who don't know who he is. If she's happy that is all that matters. What's the point of doing something because it will make others happy if you're not...people will always have something to say so why not do what makes you happy



Who is he?



legaldiva said:


> I wish last night's episode had been longer. I actually enjoyed the women being fake and getting along for once ... dressed up, laughing and dancing at a party. Totally superficial, but without the nasty drama.
> 
> I also don't mind one bit that Brandi is on her own. She was horrible last season, and I felt like she orchestrated Lisa's betrayal for her own storyline. Now she has to pay the piper. You can't come into a group as the new girl and attempt to manipulate everyone to turn against their old friend. It just doesn't work.
> 
> Plus I can never get enough of Lisa's closet shots & scenes.  Her whole house is just magical.



I agree with everything!



pursegrl12 said:


> I didn't think I'd like Lisa R but i do!! She's refreshing and down to earth it and doesn't take herself too seriously......Adrienne?? ugh, still gross, tacky and it looked like she was on something at the white party.



I do too!  She and her family seem sweet and fun.



labelwhore04 said:


> What's up with Brandi not being able to keep an apartment? Like you're 40 years old with 2 kids, get your sh*t together.



Seriously.  Is she the first homeless housewife?


----------



## Tropigal3

DivineMissM said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he?  What does he see in her besides her money?  She's not pretty, or nice, or fun, and she's probably a prude.  I know that's a not a nice thing to assume...but she just seems so uptight.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is he?



He's a Busch&#8230;as of Anheuser-Busch.  A 28 year age gap is gross imo, no matter if the senior person is male OR female.  She could literally be his mother.  It's a rare May/December couple who stay together forever.  Not only that, her face looks like an older woman with pulled out skin.  

Brandi's beginning to lean pretty heavily on the injectables as well.  The only one's who look more "normal" are Kim, Kyle and Lisa V.


----------



## beekmanhill

It was fun to see them all together, but I thought it was too much flashback and rehash.  I'd like to see them just get on with the show.

I thought Brandi looked terrible.  I don't know if she lost more weight or what.  She is too skinny and her face looks weirder and weirder with the fillers.  I remember the first season she was on when she came in on crutches, I couldn't keep my eyes off her she looked so gorgeous.  As I recall she was left with pretty much nothing after the Eddie divorce, he really had no money.  And the story was first year that she couldn't really afford to buy.  Now that she earns more money each year I guess she is movin' on up as time goes on.  Its still weird that she can't settle in one place in the interim.  

Lisa did look refreshed, but her hair and clothes make her look matronly.  I always want to grab that hair and chop it off.  

Kyle looked fabulous. She's really gotten in shape and looks so refreshed.  

I always liked Camille, so I hope we see more of her.  SHe is still in that gorgeous Malibu house.  I guess the real estate of the Grammars has skyrocketed in price from the days of the divorce.  

As for Adrienne, those cat eyes are very distracting.  I don't care who she dates. It is interesting she snags rich young guys, she must have something.  

Doesn't Lisa have some lawsuits going on re sexual harassment in her restaurants?  Her dirty laundry seems to get covered up.  I think one of the restaurants is up for sale.   Oh, here is the story:
http://mynewsla.com/crime/2014/11/1...orneys-fees-real-housewives-stars-restaurant/

The one I wanted to see, Eileen D from Y&R never showed up.  Lets hope she does next week.  And I love Yoyo too, so want to see more of her.  I could live in her house for quite a while.  Its funny that people can squat on her property and she can't even see them.

Where were Brad and Ang at the party of the year?  I only saw the same old, same old, Martin, Mohammed, etc, etc, etc.  And the same old entertainment, mermaids, fountains, fire swallowers, etc.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Ladybug09 said:


> I actually thought the show was OK until they did the whole scene of let's see who can ostracize Brandy. It's so stupid ...all of these ladies have said crap about one another, not all of them are rich,  and basically I don't think that they're all that much better than Brandy. The only thing is that they have a longer history with one another. But all that fake trying to act like they best buddies and all that stuff is a little hogwash. And it just made them look immature and catty. As usual.




I agree. I love this show but I thought the way they treated Brandi like an outcast was lame. They have all back stabbed each other and Brandi has depression requiring medication. They don't give her any consideration. She is who she is and at least she doesn't fake how she feels.


----------



## labelwhore04

I know this is old news but i'm kinda confused with the whole "brandi exposing adrienne's surrogacy story." Was that true and she was supposed to keep it a secret? or was it just a lie/rumour? If it was true, wouldn't people know that she used a surrogate? or did she fake being pregnant? and even if she did use one, what's the big deal? I just don't understand.


----------



## zaara10

labelwhore04 said:


> I know this is old news but i'm kinda confused with the whole "brandi exposing adrienne's surrogacy story." Was that true and she was supposed to keep it a secret? or was it just a lie/rumour? If it was true, wouldn't people know that she used a surrogate? or did she fake being pregnant? and even if she did use one, what's the big deal? I just don't understand.




I thought it had to do w/ the fact that her kids didn't know & them finding out via the show. Bravo edited it all out.


----------



## JessLovesTim

labelwhore04 said:


> What's up with Brandi not being able to keep an apartment? Like you're 40 years old with 2 kids, get your sh*t together.




Maybe the $$$ she is spending on Botox and fillers should start going towards a house! Idk Brandi is my least favorite- I just think she presents herself in a trashy way. But I get that if she didn't act the way that's she does, she probably wouldn't be on the show


----------



## Love Of My Life

The show IMO was disappointing.. Not much excitement with Lisa Rinna & Eileen Davidson
but this is just the beginning...who knows what is to come

Adrienne is rather pathetic.. Kyle looked good but sure she is going to do herself
in again with Lisa


----------



## starrynite_87

JessLovesTim said:


> Maybe the $$$ she is spending on Botox and fillers should start going towards a house! Idk Brandi is my least favorite- I just think she presents herself in a trashy way. But I get that if she didn't act the way that's she does, she probably wouldn't be on the show




I was thinking the same thing...your face always looks puffy from the fillers but you don't have a home...reminds me of sheree from ATL driving around in a Porsche and carrying $3000 bags,but your son is sleeping on an air mattress and always looks dirty


----------



## DivineMissM

Tropigal3 said:


> He's a Buschas of Anheuser-Busch.  A 28 year age gap is gross imo, no matter if the senior person is male OR female.  She could literally be his mother.  It's a rare May/December couple who stay together forever.  Not only that, her face looks like an older woman with pulled out skin.
> 
> Brandi's beginning to lean pretty heavily on the injectables as well.  The only one's who look more "normal" are Kim, Kyle and Lisa V.



Oh!  Well, then I'm really confused about why he's with her then.  Maybe he just wants to be on tv?



JessLovesTim said:


> Maybe the $$$ she is spending on Botox and fillers should start going towards a house! Idk Brandi is my least favorite- I just think she presents herself in a trashy way. But I get that if she didn't act the way that's she does, she probably wouldn't be on the show



Mine too.  She's extremely trashy and immature for a 40 something woman.  No class at all.


----------



## starrynite_87

DivineMissM said:


> Oh!  Well, then I'm really confused about why he's with her then.  Maybe he just wants to be on tv?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too.  She's extremely trashy and immature for a 40 something woman.  No class at all.




LOL!!! I can't...maybe she has a really nice personality or he has mommy issues


----------



## DivineMissM

starrynite_87 said:


> LOL!!! I can't...maybe she has a really nice personality or he has mommy issues



If she does, she sure hides it well on the show.


----------



## Ladybug09

Loveluxury13 said:


> I agree. I love this show but I thought the way they treated Brandi like an outcast was lame. They have all back stabbed each other and Brandi has depression requiring medication. They don't give her any consideration. She is who she is and at least she doesn't fake how she feels.


This!


----------



## dr.pepper

I only half-watched the first ep and found it pretty boring. 

Kyle has lost weight. I like the way Yo handled the people on her property! Very respectful and honest!


----------



## Loveluxury13

Some men prefer older women with curves and life experience. Not every guy wants a young toothpick that's obsessed with selfies, facebook and starves themselves. 

I'm about to turn 39 and my partner is only 29. He's tall, gorgeous, intelligent and successful and he loves me for who I am not my age. 

Granted, I look much younger than I am but I am also very secure in myself. I know who I am and what I like and don't really care what other people think and the only baggage I have is my LV collection. 

I'm quite surprised though at how many people are shocked and upset because Adrienne has a younger man. Don't underestimate what we older women have to offer. Not all men want a 19yr old party girl.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

10 years is really nothing. Life expectancy will be close for women 10 years older, men 10 years younger. Enjoy!  

Huge difference on many levels with Maloof.  She is 28 years older than him. A card carrying member
of AARP. Old enough to be his mother. Past the age of having children, when he's just entering that time of his life.   
Shocked & upset, no. Just voicing an opinion.


----------



## sgj99

Vegas Long Legs said:


> 10 years is really nothing. Life expectancy will be close for women 10 years older, men 10 years younger. Enjoy!
> 
> Huge difference on many levels with Maloof.  *She is 28 years older than him. *A card carrying member
> of AARP. *Old enough to be his mother.* Past the age of having children, when he's just entering that time of his life.
> Shocked & upset, no. Just voicing an opinion.



i think this is the key for me:  when you are old enough to be your partner's parent than the age difference is too much.  

my husband and i are 7 years apart - that's still the same generation and our cultural references are the same and bring us a lot laughter.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

sgj99 said:


> i think this is the key for me:  when you are old enough to be your partner's parent than the age difference is too much.
> 
> my husband and i are 7 years apart - that's still the same generation and our cultural references are the same and bring us a lot laughter.



YES!

I'm 10 years younger than my DH but had I older cousins & older brother. I remember a lot about the 60's many my age weren't aware of. Like the music, happenings, etc. Never wanting to be left out from the older kids discussions. 

The older woman/extremely younger man (20+ years) thing when woman is over 50 seems to be trying too hard, so hollywood. Its like an old cliche' that won't die. 

I will say with Maloof, she probably can relate better to the beer heir as she herself grew up with money made from a beer distributorship.Than Rod Stewart's son. (A perpetual child. Most of us would know to stay away from by the time we are 25.)  He might be good for her as his family seems very charitable & the Maloofs are seen as not (in Vegas).


----------



## Loveluxury13

I don't think it's fair to say she's too old too have children. She obviously can't because she had a surrogate. 
Women need to stop being so judgemental. A woman's ability to bear children does not define her as a woman or partner. How do you know her boyfriend is even fertile or wants children or a long term relationship for that matter?

The world would be a much happier place if everyone just accepted other peoples life choices and happiness. 

Jealousy is a waste of time and energy. 

Does it really matter if an attractive older woman is with a younger man. When a woman is younger than her partner nobody says oh she has daddy issues do they? Oh, that's right, they call her a gold digger. 

So ridiculous.


----------



## slang

I don't remember so much discussion over the age diff between Yo's ex Mohammad and his GF Shiva when they were on the show. 
In fact all I read was everyone wishing Shiva would be added as a cast member.
I would guess that age difference would be more than Adrienne's, Mohammad looks like Shiva's grandfather


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

^^^ I wasn't in that group. See nothing admirable about a man (or woman) marrying a person who is young enough they could be your child. Or grandchild . Also don't admire someone who cheats on their spouse as Mohamed did. I'm guessing there are some other women on here who feel the same way. To avoid being called a jealous hater by the younger crowd, none of us said anything about it. Jealous hater, another battle cry of the internet. lol  


I don't know the young Busch wants kids, I never said he did. He's of that age group where he could be thinking about them. Actually had the insight to say I could see where Maloof & him could be good for each other. 

When one gets older, jealousy just doesn't play an active part in our lives like when one is young. You actually have to mature/grow older to open your mind to discover some things in life are shades of grey. Having a different opinion has nothing to do with jealousy.


----------



## DivineMissM

sgj99 said:


> i think this is the key for me:  when you are old enough to be your partner's parent than the age difference is too much.
> 
> my husband and i are 7 years apart - that's still the same generation and our cultural references are the same and bring us a lot laughter.



Exactly.  Male or female, if you're dating someone young enough to be your child or grandchild...I'm suspicious.  In situations like that, usually one person is being taken advantage of.  Not always, but most of the time.


----------



## sgj99

Vegas Long Legs said:


> ^^^ I wasn't in that group. *See nothing admirable about a man (or woman) marrying a person who is young enough they could be your child. Or grandchild . Also don't admire someone who cheats on their spouse as Mohamed did. I'm guessing there are some other women on here who feel the same way. To avoid being called a jealous hater by the younger crowd, none of us said anything about it. Jealous hater, another battle cry of the internet. lol  *
> 
> When one gets older, jealousy just doesn't play an active part in our lives like when one is young. You actually have to mature/grow older to open your mind to discover some things in life are shades of grey. *Having a different opinion has nothing to do with jealousy.*


----------



## BalLVLover

Just watch episode 2 and it was so boring.  All I could think about during the Brandi / Adrienne lunch was someone needs to hand Adrienne a brush. The back of her head looked like a rats nest. I hope Eileen brings some fun and excitement.


----------



## sgj99

BalLVLover said:


> Just watch episode 2 and it was so boring.  All I could think about during the Brandi / Adrienne lunch was someone needs to hand Adrienne a brush. The back of her head looked like a rats nest. *I hope Eileen brings some fun and excitement.*



very true.  i hate the fake fights and stupid arguments of RHoA but at least they are entertaining.  RHBH hasn't done much for me so far this season.  too much Brandi i think, i've never liked her.


----------



## nastasja

This episode was a snooze fest.

And I don't know if he's just a big nerd deep down (or what), but I don't care to see interaction between Yolanda and David. They seem like a weird match.


----------



## starrynite_87

So was Brandi basically blaming Lisa for blurting out Adrienne's secret...what happen to self responsibility


----------



## imgg

starrynite_87 said:


> So was Brandi basically blaming Lisa for blurting out Adrienne's secret...what happen to self responsibility



Yes! it's always someone else's fault with her.


----------



## imgg

Vegas Long Legs said:


> 10 years is really nothing. Life expectancy will be close for women 10 years older, men 10 years younger. Enjoy!
> 
> Huge difference on many levels with Maloof.  She is 28 years older than him. A card carrying member
> of AARP. Old enough to be his mother. Past the age of having children, when he's just entering that time of his life.
> Shocked & upset, no. Just voicing an opinion.



Agreed!


----------



## Jeneen

I'm watching now... I want some of that chicken Yolanda made for David. It doesn't look like she ate much of it.


----------



## Jeneen

Why is everyone mad at Brandi now when they seemed mad at Lisa at the reunion?

Lisa definitely stirs the pot. It was very noticeable with the Kyle/Carlton jewelry situation and her wanting a confrontation at GiGi's party.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The all stir the pot, some better than others. Lol

And how much longer will we have to hear about Yolo's illness?


----------



## JessLovesTim

BalLVLover said:


> Just watch episode 2 and it was so boring.  All I could think about during the Brandi / Adrienne lunch was someone needs to hand Adrienne a brush. The back of her head looked like a rats nest. I hope Eileen brings some fun and excitement.




It was really boring. I felt like Brandi dominated the whole episode. And the totally scripted scene of kim and Brandi spying on JR was so dumb. I really hope the third one is better, because the first two weren't that good.


----------



## sgj99

starrynite_87 said:


> So was Brandi basically blaming Lisa for blurting out Adrienne's secret...what happen to self responsibility



Brandi has never taken ownership of any of her mistakes.  she'll admit she acted a certain way or did something stupid but it was always her reaction to something someone else said or did.


----------



## swags

You don't stalk someone in Louboutins. You wear tennis shoes and if you are really serious, an adult diaper. That scene was too scripted.


----------



## beekmanhill

I've been so disappointed in the first two epis.  Epi one was more of a recap and rehash.  I was hoping it would move forward in epi two.  But no, same old rehash.  Apologies, and more apologies.  

Agree, the stalking scene was stupid.  Knowing how Brandi seems to be, she'd walk right in, wouldn't waste her time in the bushes.  Dumb, dumb, dumb.  

Brandi has really messed up her face with injectables.  Hope they settle in as the year goes on.   

I've been waiting for Eileen D.  I guess she appears next week at last.  

I always enjoy seeing Lisa's house and property.   It is magnificent.  So is YoYo's.  I don't think they mention Lyme too much; its a terrible disease and I think its important  for people to know it does not just go away in many many cases.  She Instagrammed from South Korea last week, she was getting yet another treatment there. She has tried everything; I really admire her for that.    I think she looks much much older since she got sick.


----------



## Loveluxury13

I just watched it. Very OTT. It felt much more scripted than any other episode. I'd rather Vanderpump Rules at this stage.


----------



## JessLovesTim

swags said:


> You don't stalk someone in Louboutins. You wear tennis shoes and if you are really serious, an adult diaper. That scene was too scripted.




Lol!!!!


----------



## Tropigal3

Vegas Long Legs said:


> ^^^ I wasn't in that group. See nothing admirable about a man (or woman) marrying a person who is young enough they could be your child. Or grandchild . To avoid being called a jealous hater by the younger crowd, none of us said anything about it. Jealous hater, another battle cry of the internet. lol
> 
> I don't know the young Busch wants kids, I never said he did. He's of that age group where he could be thinking about them. Actually had the insight to say I could see where Maloof & him could be good for each other.
> 
> When one gets older, jealousy just doesn't play an active part in our lives like when one is young. You actually have to mature/grow older to open your mind to discover some things in life are shades of grey. Having a different opinion has nothing to do with jealousy.



So true.  It's simply a personal opinion and personally I find an "ick" factor in anyone who dates and/or marries a person who could be their child or grand child.  But I don't think about it all day and it doesn't bother me past the discussion.


----------



## Loveluxury13

She's rich, attractive and has a gorgeous younger man. If you can't be happy for someone who has everything and is enjoying their life that's jealousy. If you are truly happy in your own life you don't get jealous or judge other people.


----------



## CaliQT

Dating someone significantly older or younger is no different than dating outside of your race or religion... both of which used to be taboo... and even illegal in some places. You never know who you're going to click with, especially when you are open to new ideas and experiences, rather than worrying about what others will think.


----------



## bagsforme

I'd say that guy Adrianne is dating was using her if he didn't have his own money.  They are prob just having a good time.  although I don't know what he sees in her.  She looks so odd and tight faced.  Plus I can't stand her voice.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Both episodes were boring and seemed scripted. Especially the stalking part with Brandi, her blown up face, and Kim. Zzzzzz.

I hope to see more interaction between all the ladies and not setup scenes with them and their husbands or planned meeting with two of them. Too fake.


----------



## buzzytoes

Double post, sorry


----------



## buzzytoes

Loveluxury13 said:


> She's rich, attractive and has a gorgeous younger man. If you can't be happy for someone who has everything and is enjoying their life that's jealousy. If you are truly happy in your own life you don't get jealous or judge other people.





So when you have different tastes from someone it's automatically jealousy? I will freely admit I am jealous of the amount of money she has, but 30 years difference, at the time he is at in his life, I don't get the atttaction. At 37, I am not even sure I would date a 24 year old because I can't imagine what on earth we would talk about.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Not everyone has the same level of maturity at the same age. I am about to turn 39 and my partner is only 29. He is very mature for his age. Very well travelled, very well educated and life experienced. We have plenty in common. We watch similar shows and movies, we both appreciate fine food and love discussing politics and current events. Most importantly we love and respect each other and fully accept each other for our differences and who we are. 

I have had partners that were the same age or older that were no where near as mature, caring, kind,generous   etc.

I think that women need to be more supportive of each other. One day you will age too. One day you will realise we are worth much more than what we look like on the outside. Men who only care about what you look like on the outside will eventually always lose interest.

I find personally that younger women seem threatened by me having a younger man. Like why would you choose her when you can have a younger woman. Well ladies, some men will drink anything in a bottle and some men prefer a fine, full-bodied, well matured, sophisticated wine


----------



## cjy

Loveluxury13 said:


> Not everyone has the same level of maturity at the same age. I am about to turn 39 and my partner is only 29. He is very mature for his age. Very well travelled, very well educated and life experienced. We have plenty in common. We watch similar shows and movies, we both appreciate fine food and love discussing politics and current events. Most importantly we love and respect each other and fully accept each other for our differences and who we are.
> 
> I have had partners that were the same age or older that were no where near as mature, caring, kind,generous   etc.
> 
> I think that women need to be more supportive of each other. One day you will age too. One day you will realise we are worth much more than what we look like on the outside. Men who only care about what you look like on the outside will eventually always lose interest.
> 
> I find personally that younger women seem threatened by me having a younger man. Like why would you choose her when you can have a younger woman. Well ladies, some men will drink anything in a bottle and some men prefer a fine, full-bodied, well matured, sophisticated wine


Well said!!


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> The all stir the pot, some better than others. Lol
> 
> And how much longer will we have to hear about Yolo's illness?


 Forever.


----------



## guccimamma

Loveluxury13 said:


> She's rich, attractive and has a gorgeous younger man. If you can't be happy for someone who has everything and is enjoying their life that's jealousy. If you are truly happy in your own life you don't get jealous or judge other people.



making snarky comments about someone in a purse forum doesn't mean you are unhappy in your life! 

i think she looks foolish, but if they are happy...god bless. not making a comment about women in general. i'm not jealous.  good grief.


----------



## Loveluxury13

guccimamma said:


> making snarky comments about someone in a purse forum doesn't mean you are unhappy in your life!
> 
> 
> 
> i think she looks foolish, but if they are happy...god bless. not making a comment about women in general. i'm not jealous.  good grief.




What I said wasn't directed at you it was an observation I had noticed. I don't know why you singled me out. Don't take everything personally. I don't understand why everyone else says whatever they want here and I make a general statement and people take it so personally like I said it to them to be hurtful. 

It's just a statement I made on a forum. Don't take it personally.

I'm very happy in my life and I don't judge others for how they live their lives and I think women in general are too harsh on each other.


----------



## LemonDrop

That whole stalking scene was ridiculous. The guys face wasn't even blurred out.  I'm pretty sure that means he signed a release to be on the show.


----------



## horse17

Stalking scene was ridiculous..I enjoy Yolanda, but her and Davids relationship seems a bit fake to me....Is Adriennes BF really 30 years younger?......sorry, but I dont understand the attraction...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm trying my hardest to get into this season....not happening. 

I'm over Yolo's white pants/all yoga wear, dry looking lips (or is she wearing lipstick), dry hair and her and David 
Brandi needs to get a stable living situation, with two kids moving all the time. 
Kyle and Lisa's faux friendship 

Never cared for Lisa Rinna


----------



## guccimamma

i think yolanda and david should take their christmas card photo in their underwear, holding a cooked chicken.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm trying my hardest to get into this season....not happening.
> 
> I'm over Yolo's white pants/all yoga wear, dry looking lips (or is she wearing lipstick), dry hair and her and David
> *Brandi needs to get a stable living situation, with two kids moving all the time. *
> Kyle and Lisa's faux friendship
> 
> Never cared for Lisa Rinna



I mean really, I know single mothers who make less than $50K and have saved enough for a down payment on a home. Why is she still renting??


----------



## Sassys

I was watching last week episode last night and a thought came to me. Lisa is basically the only one that works and I have yet to see her with an assistant or a make-up artist or hair stylist. I always see her doing her own hair and make-up, yet Brandi and Kyle stay having make-up artist, hair stylist and assistants. None of the women on ATL have jobs, yet they always get their make-up done for silly events and damn near all have assistants.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Sassys said:


> I mean really, I know single mothers who make less than $50K and have saved enough for a down payment on a home. Why is she still renting??




I think they rent houses for the show because otherwise they couldn't afford the big lush houses. It wouldn't be much fun watching if they all lived in regular houses. She can't afford it otherwise. 

I think it's just her thing. Every show she's moving. Maybe they can't find another storyline for her


----------



## TC1

I don't like that Brandi said.."it doesn't really matter where we rent, my kids sleep in my bed anyway". IMO kids need a stable home environment and to have their OWN space.


----------



## Sassys

Loveluxury13 said:


> I think they rent houses for the show because otherwise they couldn't afford the big lush houses. It wouldn't be much fun watching if they all lived in regular houses. She can't afford it otherwise.
> 
> I think it's just her thing. Every show she's moving. Maybe they can't find another storyline for her



They all own their homes. My friend works in real estate and is a fan of the show, she has access to LA property records and told me they all own and those are their real homes (except Brandi).


----------



## Cc1213

Sassys said:


> I mean really, I know single mothers who make less than $50K and have saved enough for a down payment on a home. Why is she still renting??




I agree! She seems to really push her kids to the side. What's worse is that they will watch their mom on this show someday!


----------



## Loveluxury13

Sassys said:


> They all own their homes. My friend works in real estate and is a fan of the show, she has access to LA property records and told me they all own and those are their real homes (except Brandi).




That's was my point. She can't afford to fit in. Another RH show had someone renting houses as well because they couldn't afford an appropriate house for the show.


----------



## Loveluxury13

How is Brandi meant to get a regular job? She's a celebrity, she gets followed everywhere. Where's she supposed to come up with money from?


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> i think yolanda and david should take their christmas card photo in their underwear, holding a cooked chicken.




" dead "


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I mean really, I know single mothers who make less than $50K and have saved enough for a down payment on a home. Why is she still renting??




Cause she's making payments on the Range Rover!


----------



## horse17

.....omg...that private plane....


----------



## GoGlam

I can't remember.. What should Lisa apologize to Brandi for?


----------



## DivineMissM

Why do Brandi's hands look like my grandma's?  They're so spotty, her joints look huge, and those thick fake nails with that polish color...not helping the situation.


----------



## caitlin1214

Kim's tag line doesn't make sense. It should say "I've been rich and I've been famous, but happy beats them both."

The season premiered last week in Canada.


----------



## starrynite_87

GoGlam said:


> I can't remember.. What should Lisa apologize to Brandi for?




That's what I was thinking...I thought I had missed something. I love Lisa V's tag line


----------



## Cc1213

starrynite_87 said:


> That's what I was thinking...I thought I had missed something. I love Lisa V's tag line




I love how Brandi just gets so ahead of herself. One moment she wants to call Lisa to ask about the save the date, the next moment she's acting like a brat!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Cause she's making payments on the Range Rover!



Where have you been?!?!!!!


----------



## horse17

Brandi goes on about protecting her kids, but then she swears and slams their father in front of the whole world...really Brandi?.....please....


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Where have you been?!?!!!!




Major spine surgery Oct 29 th! L3-5 vertebrae fused, 2 collapsed discs replaced, and 3 cysts removed from spine due to massive arthritis in my back ( 11 rear end collisions to thank for that! ) The surgery was a great success, fusion supposed to stop more cysts from forming, no more falling down from sciatic pain, and my spine nice and straight again. Surgery took a lot out of me and I have been reading but not posting. Feeling more normal, so posting again. It's good to be back!


----------



## chowlover2

horse17 said:


> Brandi goes on about protecting her kids, but then she swears and slams their father in front of the whole world...really Brandi?.....please....




I would not talk about my kids if I was on reality TV. If they are of age ( 18 ) and want to participate, fine. If not, no mention, no cameras. Her boys are so young and in this day and age of bullying, I shutter to think what they hear from their classmates. Brandi is clueless!


----------



## Sassys

Missed you!!!!!! Will email you


----------



## nastasja

Anyone know who Kyle was engaged to when she met Mauricio?


----------



## chowlover2

killerlife said:


> Anyone know who Kyle was engaged to when she met Mauricio?




Michael Tuck of Action News. Was a friend of Harvey Levin of TMZ. 24 yrs older than Kyle! She was on WWHL tonight, and she looks gorgeous, best I have ever seen her look.


----------



## 336

What is Yolanda freaking out about in next weeks preview?


----------



## horse17

^ I was wondering that too...It sounded like her daughter made a choice about something she didnt like..


----------



## COPENHAGEN

What was Lisa Vs tagline? Can't seem to recall


----------



## tomz_grl

No one is going to mention Kathy and her complaining about dresses and acting like a stylist yet she's wearing a blouse that's so tight around her boobs that it left a softball sized whole at the button area?


----------



## bagsforme

336 said:


> What is Yolanda freaking out about in next weeks preview?



I bet it was the drunk driving incident .  Didn't her daughter get caught at 4am?


----------



## Jeneen

COPENHAGEN said:


> What was Lisa Vs tagline? Can't seem to recall




Throw me to the wolves and I shall return leading the pack.


----------



## Jeneen

chowlover2 said:


> Major spine surgery Oct 29 th! L3-5 vertebrae fused, 2 collapsed discs replaced, and 3 cysts removed from spine due to massive arthritis in my back ( 11 rear end collisions to thank for that! ) The surgery was a great success, fusion supposed to stop more cysts from forming, no more falling down from sciatic pain, and my spine nice and straight again. Surgery took a lot out of me and I have been reading but not posting. Feeling more normal, so posting again. It's good to be back!




Love you Chow &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Jeneen said:


> Throw me to the wolves and I shall return leading the pack.


Thanks! Love it. Refers pretty clearly to the episode where they all ganged up on her.


----------



## Suzie

tomz_grl said:


> No one is going to mention Kathy and her complaining about dresses and acting like a stylist yet she's wearing a blouse that's so tight around her boobs that it left a softball sized whole at the button area?



Totally agree, who makes her the purveyor of good taste when her blouse was screaming to be let loose, way too tight around the boobies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Loveluxury13 said:


> I think they rent houses for the show because otherwise they couldn't afford the big lush houses. It wouldn't be much fun watching if they all lived in regular houses. She can't afford it otherwise.
> 
> I think it's just her thing. Every show she's moving. Maybe they can't find another storyline for her



But each house she moves into, look just fine.  She just can't get a loan, plain and simple.


----------



## Nishi621

I have definitely seen Lisa have assistants and such. Can't remember specific episodes, but I know there have been some


----------



## GoGlam

starrynite_87 said:


> That's what I was thinking...I thought I had missed something. I love Lisa V's tag line




Me too!


----------



## DivineMissM

horse17 said:


> Brandi goes on about protecting her kids, but then she swears and slams their father in front of the whole world...really Brandi?.....please....



Exactly.  She's so phony.  The only person she truly cares about is herself.



chowlover2 said:


> Major spine surgery Oct 29 th! L3-5 vertebrae fused, 2 collapsed discs replaced, and 3 cysts removed from spine due to massive arthritis in my back ( 11 rear end collisions to thank for that! ) The surgery was a great success, fusion supposed to stop more cysts from forming, no more falling down from sciatic pain, and my spine nice and straight again. Surgery took a lot out of me and I have been reading but not posting. Feeling more normal, so posting again. It's good to be back!



Oh goodness!  Welcome back!  I'm glad you're feeling better!  




tomz_grl said:


> No one is going to mention Kathy and her complaining about dresses and acting like a stylist yet she's wearing a blouse that's so tight around her boobs that it left a softball sized whole at the button area?



I noticed that.  She's ridiculous.  



DC-Cutie said:


> But each house she moves into, look just fine.  She just can't get a loan, plain and simple.



There's nothing wrong with renting, but why can't she stay in one place?  That's what bugs me.  Her kids need stability.  Even if they're in private school and she doesn't need to stay in a certain school district, it's still hard on them to move so often.  Like I said above...the only person she truly cares about is herself.


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> Me too!


 I like her tag too. It's true. They're all clamoring to be her friend.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DivineMissM said:


> There's nothing wrong with renting, but why can't she stay in one place?  That's what bugs me.  Her kids need stability.  Even if they're in private school and she doesn't need to stay in a certain school district, it's still hard on them to move so often.  Like I said above...the only person she truly cares about is herself.



I don't think there is anything wrong with renting, but stay in one rental!  She's trying to keep up with the jones'.


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with renting, but stay in one rental!  She's trying to keep up with the jones'.



Exactly. We're on the same page.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yolo has bleached the heck out of her hair. It was practically see thru. But that private jet was NICE!!!!


----------



## TinksDelite

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with renting, but stay in one rental! She's trying to keep up with the jones'.


 
or... I wonder if her landlords won't renew her lease??!!


----------



## beekmanhill

tomz_grl said:


> No one is going to mention Kathy and her complaining about dresses and acting like a stylist yet she's wearing a blouse that's so tight around her boobs that it left a softball sized whole at the button area?



Maybe she should deal with the fashion choices of Paris and Nikki as well.  They often leave much to be desired.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with renting, but stay in one rental!  She's trying to keep up with the jones'.



In one case I think the owner wanted to sell the house.  The real estate market In LA has changed so much since she first came on the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TinksDelite said:


> or... I wonder if her landlords won't renew her lease??!!





beekmanhill said:


> In one case I think the owner wanted to sell the house.  The real estate market In LA has changed so much since she first came on the show.



She said she couldn't get a loan for the last house she was 'renting to own'.  Which leads me to believe her credit is JACKED UP!

Perhaps she needs to just stay in that condo and live within her means.  

She said over the last 2 months shes spent $40K in rent and storage.  She's a fool!


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> Major spine surgery Oct 29 th! L3-5 vertebrae fused, 2 collapsed discs replaced, and 3 cysts removed from spine due to massive arthritis in my back ( 11 rear end collisions to thank for that! ) The surgery was a great success, fusion supposed to stop more cysts from forming, no more falling down from sciatic pain, and my spine nice and straight again. Surgery took a lot out of me and I have been reading but not posting. Feeling more normal, so posting again. It's good to be back!



holy cow!  you've been through quite an ordeal.  take care and it's good to have you back.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> Cause she's making payments on the Range Rover!



and since it's a Range Rover she'll have to shell out big time dough for repair work since they have a really lousy reputation for breaking down a lot.



Sassys said:


> I was watching last week episode last night and a thought came to me. Lisa is basically the only one that works and I have yet to see her with an assistant or a make-up artist or hair stylist. I always see her doing her own hair and make-up, yet Brandi and Kyle stay having make-up artist, hair stylist and assistants. None of the women on ATL have jobs, yet they always get their make-up done for silly events and damn near all have assistants.



Kyle doesn't have an assistant, she has a "lady-sitter." :shame: i remember this because i thought the title was so stupid!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with renting, but stay in one rental!  She's trying to keep up with the jones'.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> Yolo has bleached the heck out of her hair. It was practically see thru. But that private jet was NICE!!!!



her hair reminds me of when my dear little grandmother would have her hair washed at the nursing home. it was so thin and white.


----------



## chowlover2

Jeneen said:


> Love you Chow &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




Thanks Doll!&#128536;


----------



## chowlover2

DivineMissM said:


> Exactly.  She's so phony.  The only person she truly cares about is herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness!  Welcome back!  I'm glad you're feeling better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that.  She's ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with renting, but why can't she stay in one place?  That's what bugs me.  Her kids need stability.  Even if they're in private school and she doesn't need to stay in a certain school district, it's still hard on them to move so often.  Like I said above...the only person she truly cares about is herself.




Thanks so much!&#128516;


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> Yolo has bleached the heck out of her hair. It was practically see thru. But that private jet was NICE!!!!




What does she see in the white blonde hair? It's so harsh on her. I think she is a beautiful woman, and a honey blonde with low lights would freshen her look. The white blonde makes her look like a corpse!


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> holy cow!  you've been through quite an ordeal.  take care and it's good to have you back.




Thanks so much, it's good to be back!


----------



## slang

I never thought I'd see lips scarier than Taylor's, but I have now with Lisa R's

I can't even focus when she is on the screen, I'm just staring at her lips...


----------



## chowlover2

slang said:


> I never thought I'd see lips scarier than Taylor's, but I have now with Lisa R's
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even focus when she is on the screen, I'm just staring at her lips...




They were larger before, she had her implants taken out.


----------



## Zookzik

slang said:


> I never thought I'd see lips scarier than Taylor's, but I have now with Lisa R's
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even focus when she is on the screen, I'm just staring at her lips...




Lol...agreed


----------



## horse17

chowlover2 said:


> What does she see in the white blonde hair? It's so harsh on her. I think she is a beautiful woman, and a honey blonde with low lights would freshen her look. The white blonde makes her look like a corpse!


 
ITA...I liked the change of hair color/style initially, but now it seems too severe and fake... ....honey blonde with low lights would look SO much better...


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> She said she couldn't get a loan for the last house she was 'renting to own'.  Which leads me to believe her credit is JACKED UP!
> 
> Perhaps she needs to just stay in that condo and live within her means.
> 
> She said over the last 2 months shes spent $40K in rent and storage.  She's a fool![/QUOT
> 
> 
> don't forget those Chanel rentals too...
> ...just sayin....


----------



## Loveluxury13

I just watched it. She actually said she's spent $40k on lawyers fees. 

She's still getting divorced and that's what is taking all her money. Her ex- husband doesn't work anymore and because she's got money coming in from the show he's asking HER for money.

I helped my ex get divorced and I know it cost me a lot of money. 

It's not her fault.


----------



## DivineMissM

I doubt he needs her money.  He has LeAnn's money!


----------



## Loveluxury13

DivineMissM said:


> I doubt he needs her money.  He has LeAnn's money!




It doesn't matter how much his new partner has. Because of divorce law whichever partner earns more has to pay money to the other partner. It really sucks :/


----------



## slang

Loveluxury13 said:


> I just watched it. She actually said she's spent $40k on lawyers fees.
> 
> She's still getting divorced and that's what is taking all her money. Her ex- husband doesn't work anymore and because she's got money coming in from the show he's asking HER for money.
> 
> I helped my ex get divorced and I know it cost me a lot of money.
> 
> It's not her fault.



She can't still be getting divorced, her divorce was settled years ago & Eddie is remarried so they are divorced. Isn't what she was referring to an over payment of her alimony


----------



## Loveluxury13

Not sure. Why is she paying a lawyer then? Isn't there a custody thing still going?


----------



## swags

Loveluxury13 said:


> Not sure. Why is she paying a lawyer then? Isn't there a custody thing still going?


 
She said that Eddie claims he overpaid child support by $100,000. Sounds like a nice guy. "Remember that money I gave you for the kids? I'd like it back" Shame if true.  She is working to support her kids and he wants a piece.


----------



## slang

Loveluxury13 said:


> Not sure. Why is she paying a lawyer then? Isn't there a custody thing still going?



It's to do with an overpayment of alimony...I remember Brandi tweeting about it a lot earlier this year...She even said it was most likely true she was overpaid but her defence was - is spent it so she shouldn't have to pay it back...


----------



## horse17

Loveluxury13 said:


> It doesn't matter how much his new partner has. Because of divorce law whichever partner earns more has to pay money to the other partner. It really sucks :/


I thought alimony stopped if the one recieving it gets married?


----------



## Michele26

horse17 said:


> I thought alimony stopped if the one recieving it gets married?



True...alimony stops if you remarry.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Sassys said:


> I was watching last week episode last night and a thought came to me. Lisa is basically the only one that works and I have yet to see her with an assistant or a make-up artist or hair stylist. I always see her doing her own hair and make-up, yet Brandi and Kyle stay having make-up artist, hair stylist and assistants. None of the women on ATL have jobs, yet they always get their make-up done for silly events and damn near all have assistants.




That's why I like real housewives of Melbourne so much better. They all had a career except for one who was in school. It's so refreshing to watch. I liked the third episode. Kim scene was so sad about Monty. It did make me tear up a little. It was finally nice to see her acting real and being outside of her home instead of scripted nonsense like training her dog and stalking Brandi's ex. This episode was better for sure. The phone call between Lisa and Brandi was so annoying. It made me really think if Brandi had mental health problems, like bipolar disorder how she was jumping around wanting Lisa to work on friendship and then saying that she wasn't going to kiss her ***. Just very odd. That private plan though- wow!


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> She can't still be getting divorced, her divorce was settled years ago & Eddie is remarried so they are divorced. Isn't what she was referring to an over payment of her alimony



Yes, that is what she is referring to.


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> I have definitely seen Lisa have assistants and such. Can't remember specific episodes, but I know there have been some



I have only seen her maids do things for her. I don't ever recall her having an assistant.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> and since it's a Range Rover she'll have to shell out big time dough for repair work since they have a really lousy reputation for breaking down a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle doesn't have an assistant, she has a "lady-sitter." :shame: i remember this because i thought the title was so stupid!



Kyle does not work, and does not need a lady sitter/assistant. Drives me crazy when people try to act like they are so busy and so important, that they need an assistant. All her girls are in school, so what the heck does she need to do that she needs help. Someone cleans her home for her, so she doesn't do house work. If she goes grocery shopping, that takes no more than an hour. What does she do all day that requires an assistant? Yet she says she refuses to allow Portia to be a brat, but I think IMO it is bratty to have an assistant and you don't work.


----------



## haute okole

I see Kyle working in her store sometimes.


----------



## Sassys

haute okole said:


> I see Kyle working in her store sometimes.



I see her shopping in her store lol Also, she doesn't really own the store.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Kyle does not work, and does not need a lady sitter/assistant. Drives me crazy when people try to act like they are so busy and so important, that they need an assistant. All her girls are in school, so what the heck does she need to do that she needs help. Someone cleans her home for her, so she doesn't do house work. If she goes grocery shopping, that takes no more than an hour. What does she do all day that requires an assistant? Yet she says she refuses to allow Portia to be a brat, but I think IMO it is bratty to have an assistant and you don't work.



AMEN Sista!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> I see her shopping in her store lol Also, she doesn't really own the store.



You're on a roll today!


----------



## Michele26

chowlover2 said:


> Major spine surgery Oct 29 th! L3-5 vertebrae fused, 2 collapsed discs replaced, and 3 cysts removed from spine due to massive arthritis in my back ( 11 rear end collisions to thank for that! ) The surgery was a great success, fusion supposed to stop more cysts from forming, no more falling down from sciatic pain, and my spine nice and straight again. Surgery took a lot out of me and I have been reading but not posting. Feeling more normal, so posting again. It's good to be back!



Welcome back Chow. Here's to your continued progress!


----------



## haute okole

Sassys said:


> I see her shopping in her store lol Also, she doesn't really own the store.



Hahahahahaha!  You are right.  I haven't actually seen her do anything but rushing around, licking her lips, looking nervous.


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> AMEN Sista!!!!!!!!!!!



AND, if she lived in NYC, she wouldn't even have to go to the grocery store. We have Fresh Direct (online supermarket, where you pick what you want and you even pick your delivery time). Most condos where the rich live have a fridge/freezer/storage area where they put tenants fresh direct deliveries, until the concierge can bring it up to your apartment. Or the maid collects it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Lisa Rinna is a great edition to the show! She's funny and seems really down to earth.


----------



## Michele26

meluvs2shop said:


> Lisa Rinna is a great edition to the show! She's funny and seems really down to earth.



I can't stop staring at her lips. She must have had an implant put in them, but why, oh why? You can even see the scar on her upper lip.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yes! She does have an implant there. She talked openly about it a couple of years ago. She's had it for years! I think she regrets it too but her upper lip may never look the same. :/


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lisa had some of the implant removed.  She said it couldn't all be removed. 

Now, Sassy is right, Kyle doesn't own it. It's owned by another couple, Kyle just threw her name up there for a partnership. 

And how dare y'all say Yolo doesn't work!!  She's an lemon orchard farmer and master cleanse professional!  Geeze!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Lol I like Yolonda. Am I in the minority?


----------



## DC-Cutie

meluvs2shop said:


> Lol I like Yolonda. Am I in the minority?



I like her minus all the "my king" and "hello my love with David" their whole relationship doesn't seem as genuine as they'd like us to believe. 

I guess guys don't have a Bro Code when it comes dating/marrying the others ex-wife?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I'm so over Brandi but I've been saying that for a couple of years now. She had the same argument but with a different cast member each season. It's old.  I'd rather have Camille or Adrienne back or heck even Taylor!


----------



## chowlover2

Michele26 said:


> Welcome back Chow. Here's to your continued progress!




Thanks so much! 5 weeks in and I feel better every day!


----------



## citrus

Rinna is a great addition, but anyone would be likeable after Snarlton last season.

So when does the scripted drama start, about ep 5.


----------



## beekmanhill

meluvs2shop said:


> Lol I like Yolonda. Am I in the minority?



I love Yolanda.  Could do without the "my love" business, but otherwise, I think she is wonderful.  She's gone all over the world to try experimental treatments for Lyme.  She was in South Korea getting some sort of stem cell transplant just a few weeks ago.  Granted, she has a lot of money, but I think many people wouldn't have the courage to do this.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I didn't care for Carlton at all but why is she gone? Bc she was a dud on the show or something else?


----------



## DC-Cutie

meluvs2shop said:


> I didn't care for Carlton at all but why is she gone? Bc she was a dud on the show or something else?



Andy said he believes she wasn't given a fair chance. They only showed her witchcraft stuff and not her family life with her kids which he says is very interesting and normal.


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> Andy said he believes she wasn't given a fair chance. They only showed her witchcraft stuff and not her family life with her kids which he says is very interesting and normal.



I can see that but isn't he the EP? I only noticed that she likes to be surrounded by beautiful women (her words, not mine) and I got the impression she really really  likes her nanny and vice versa. Oh and that she's tempermental.


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> You're on a roll today!


----------



## citrus

beekmanhill said:


> I love Yolanda.  Could do without the "my love" business, but otherwise, I think she is wonderful.  She's gone all over the world to try experimental treatments for Lyme.  She was in South Korea getting some sort of stem cell transplant just a few weeks ago.  Granted, she has a lot of money, but I think many people wouldn't have the courage to do this.



I like Yo, her summations of the other women are always spot on, and she accepts them.
I have gone from feeling sorry for Brandi in the beginning to wanting to shake her so hard. 
The others are all watchable, so far.


----------



## guccimamma

i imagine that kathy hilton and candy spelling are friends.


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> i imagine that kathy hilton and candy spelling are friends.



Lol!


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> Andy said he believes she wasn't given a fair chance. They only showed her witchcraft stuff and not her family life with her kids which he says is very interesting and normal.



Did she choose to leave on her own or was her contract just not renewed?  I did not like Carlton at all.  I don't know if it was simply in the editing but she was always so defensive with Kyle.


----------



## JessLovesTim

meluvs2shop said:


> Lol I like Yolonda. Am I in the minority?




I love Yolanda she's my fav


----------



## JessLovesTim

meluvs2shop said:


> I'm so over Brandi but I've been saying that for a couple of years now. She had the same argument but with a different cast member each season. It's old.  I'd rather have Camille or Adrienne back or heck even Taylor!




I would love to have Camille back! She was wonderful. I can't stand Brandi but I would not want to see Taylor back. She kind scares me a bit


----------



## chowlover2

JessLovesTim said:


> I would love to have Camille back! She was wonderful. I can't stand Brandi but I would not want to see Taylor back. She kind scares me a bit




No worry about Taylor coming back, she is living in Colorado with her new husband.


----------



## beekmanhill

chowlover2 said:


> No worry about Taylor coming back, she is living in Colorado with her new husband.



I thought she said on WWHL she had moved to LA. Maybe I'm wrong.  I thought that was ominous.  Wonder if hubby has a California law license.  Given that he was willing to do that dumb Couples Therapy show, maybe he's a fameho too.


----------



## horse17

I like Yo too...I just get sick of the "my love" evry 5 minutes and sometimes she can be a little bit of a know it all.....even though.she lives a luxe lifestyle she and David seem more normal than Lisa and Ken, who can seem a bit bizarre .............


----------



## JessLovesTim

beekmanhill said:


> I thought she said on WWHL she had moved to LA. Maybe I'm wrong.  I thought that was ominous.  Wonder if hubby has a California law license.  Given that he was willing to do that dumb Couples Therapy show, maybe he's a fameho too.




She did say that. That's why I hope she doesn't come back on the show.


----------



## Michele26

Saw this on MailOnline! Could this be real?!


----------



## beekmanhill

Michele26 said:


> Saw this on MailOnline! Could this be real?!



WOW, could be.  She's really been messing with her face lately, and she looks a lot older as a result.


----------



## slang

She's starting to look like Adrienne


----------



## beekmanhill

JessLovesTim said:


> She did say that. That's why I hope she doesn't come back on the show.



I thought it was rather selfish of her (SHOCK) to move to CA, given her husband has kids in Colorado and his divorce is rather recent.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Taylor would move back in a heartbeat. As much as she says she's over reality tv and living lovely on Colorado, let's remember after she left BH she was on couples therapy & that wedding show with David Tutera. Now she's back as a friend of the show. 

She's itching to get back full time. She probably needs the money.


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> Taylor would move back in a heartbeat. As much as she says she's over reality tv and living lovely on Colorado, let's remember after she left BH she was on couples therapy & that wedding show with David Tutera. Now she's back as a friend of the show.
> 
> She's itching to get back full time.* She probably needs the money*.



And loves the attention. I can't with her.  They are all bad, but she takes the prize.


----------



## jenniferelaine

Am I the only person who thinks Brandi needs to do something with her hair? That parted in the middle just seems tired to me. Every so often in her interviews, she'll have a side part or something different & it's very flattering.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Taylor's husband looks like he is very fond of fillers etc like his wife along with the other ladies on the show. :/

Was Taylor on that wedding show and couples therapy show?


----------



## Ladybug09

beekmanhill said:


> I thought it was rather selfish of her (SHOCK) to move to CA, given her husband has kids in Colorado and his divorce is rather recent.



Well considering she was cheating with him, I don't think she really cares. She's opportunistic and was looking for a man to support her.

Also, she barely knew him and he's already adopted her daughter....messy.


----------



## beekmanhill

Ladybug09 said:


> Well considering she was cheating with him, I don't think she really cares. She's opportunistic and was looking for a man to support her.
> 
> Also, she barely knew him and he's already adopted her daughter....messy.



I was disgusted when I read that.  The kid hardly knows him.  Its money again, it always is for Taylor, a real grifter.


----------



## 26Alexandra

slang said:


> She's starting to look like Adrienne




That was the first thing that came to my mind!


----------



## DivineMissM

Michele26 said:


> Saw this on MailOnline! Could this be real?!



What is this?  What am I looking at?


----------



## guccimamma

beekmanhill said:


> I thought it was rather selfish of her (SHOCK) to move to CA, given her husband has kids in Colorado and his divorce is rather recent.



that's probably a good thing in her mind, she takes him away from the ex and his kids.

he's no prize. his ex is lucky to be done with him. hopefully she is well taken care of.


----------



## chowlover2

26alexandra said:


> that was the first thing that came to my mind!




+2!


----------



## caitlin1214

DivineMissM said:


> What is this?  What am I looking at?



How different (read: overdone) Brandi looks now.


----------



## chowlover2

Brandi is on WWHL Monday night. It will be interesting to see how she looks now compared to when they shot RHOBH a few months ago.


----------



## beekmanhill

guccimamma said:


> that's probably a good thing in her mind, she takes him away from the ex and his kids.
> 
> he's no prize. his ex is lucky to be done with him. hopefully she is well taken care of.



Anyone who would want Taylor is no prize, that is for sure. 

I saw them on Celebrity Couples and he didn't have too much to say (odd for a lawyer).


----------



## DivineMissM

caitlin1214 said:


> How different (read: overdone) Brandi looks now.



I was sort of being silly.    It did take me a while to figure out that it was Brandi though.  She looks like a Taylor/Adrienne hybrid.


----------



## chowlover2

DivineMissM said:


> I was sort of being silly.    It did take me a while to figure out that it was Brandi though.  She looks like a Taylor/Adrienne hybrid.




Adrienne and Taylor's love child was my first thought.


----------



## Sassys

Brandi is so stupid. Smart people use unexpected bonus checks towards debt or a down payment on a house.


----------



## Ladybug09

Am I he only one wondering why if Yolos  mom is so sick, why is she not spending all of that vacation tie with her or closer to her.


----------



## AEGIS

meluvs2shop said:


> Lol I like Yolonda. Am I in the minority?



I like her.  She seems like a very involved with her kids. and a bit osessed with them. lol


----------



## horse17

^..I was thinking the same thing....I thought she said she was not able to get out of bed??

anyway, on another note....does anyone think Kyles wardrobe on her trip were OTT?..not a fan of her style at all...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sassys said:


> Brandi is so stupid. Smart people use unexpected bonus checks towards debt or a down payment on a house.



YES!!! So idiotic...


----------



## Cc1213

horse17 said:


> ^..I was thinking the same thing....I thought she said she was not able to get out of bed??
> 
> anyway, on another note....does anyone think Kyles wardrobe on her trip were OTT?..not a fan of her style at all...




Thank you! I though her outfits were unflattering, and just too busy for her age. Haha, and Yolo is a bit obsessed, but I think she has good intentions


----------



## Cc1213

Sweetpea83 said:


> YES!!! So idiotic...




And I wish she wouldn't perpetuate the need to be "rich" to her kids.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Brandi is so stupid. Smart people use unexpected bonus checks towards debt or a down payment on a house.




Or to finance her children's further education, what an idiot! No wonder she moves every year, next year she can move into the Land Rover!

I know of no one who likes her, who is listening to her podcast?


----------



## DivineMissM

Is anyone watching WWHL?  Brandi's face looks scary.  

On the plus side, she's getting life lessons from Sandra Bernhard.  lol


----------



## krissa

AEGIS said:


> I like her.  She seems like a very involved with her kids. and a bit osessed with them. lol



I like yo but last season she's was annoying. It does make me wonder if Kyle was right about her season one though.


----------



## sgj99

Portia is a cutie but she's starting to show that rich-kid attitude that Kyle says she's negating ... it isn't working.


----------



## AEGIS

krissa said:


> I like yo but last season she's was annoying. It does make me wonder if Kyle was right about her season one though.



That she talked ish about Lisa? Yeah I believe it.

Brandy's face looks horrible.  She looked fresh the first season, no more.


----------



## AEGIS

swags said:


> You don't stalk someone in Louboutins. You wear tennis shoes and if you are really serious, an adult diaper. That scene was too scripted.




 experience?



Nahreen said:


> Well based on what we see on the show it is all about Gigi. We don't see Yolanda ever talking about how proud she is over Bella.




She does this season.....about how great she is and then the DUI



Sassys said:


> It was stated Bella did not want to be on camera, so how can Yolanda gush if Bella doesn't want to be on the show. She has appeared for a few seconds 3 times.




I wonder what changed her mind.


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> Portia is a cutie but she's starting to show that rich-kid attitude that Kyle says she's negating ... it isn't working.


 
I noticed that too... while Kyle may negate that in front of the camara....my guess is that behind the camara it is not enforced....just sayin..


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> I wonder what changed her mind.



GiGi blew up from being on camera


----------



## Grace123

horse17 said:


> ^..I was thinking the same thing....I thought she said she was not able to get out of bed??
> 
> anyway, on another note....does anyone think Kyles wardrobe on her trip were OTT?..not a fan of her style at all...




Kyle doesn't have any style. Why doesn't she use some of that big money M's making now to hire someone to dress her?


----------



## Sassys

Grace123 said:


> Why doesn't she use some of that big money M's making now to hire someone to dress her?



What for; it's not like she has a job to go to and needs an outfit for everyday.


----------



## Grace123

Sassys said:


> What for; it's not like she has a job to go to and needs an outfit for everyday.




But she's sooo busy!!! &#128515;


----------



## Sassys

Grace123 said:


> But she's sooo busy!!! &#55357;&#56835;



Yeah okay. It must be so hard to have someone clean your house, have an assistant (yet you have no job), own a shop that is not yours (just a vanity ownership), have lunch with other "working moms", go to parties all week and film a reality show.


----------



## Grace123

Sassys said:


> Yeah okay. It must be so hard to have someone clean your house, have an assistant (yet you have no job), manage a shop that is not yours (just a vanity ownership), have lunch with other "working moms", go to parties all week and film a reality show.




Well, she does have that hair to twirl around and that child to keep from being a spoiled brat. 

The thing I don't get about Kyle is she started having issues with Lisa V the season Taylor joined the cast. Kyle would rag at Lisa during the reunion but then chase her until Lisa would befriend her again. This now seems to happen every year. If Lisa is such a bad friend and blah, blah, why keep trying to hang onto her? Same for Brandi this season.


----------



## Sassys

Grace123 said:


> Well, she does have that hair to twirl around and that child to keep from being a spoiled brat.
> 
> *The thing I don't get about Kyle is she started having issues with Lisa V the season Taylor joined the cast*. Kyle would rag at Lisa during the reunion but then chase her until Lisa would befriend her again. This now seems to happen every year. If Lisa is such a bad friend and blah, blah, why keep trying to hang onto her? Same for Brandi this season.



Taylor was on the show when it started


----------



## Grace123

Sassys said:


> Taylor was on the show when it started




She was? You're probably right, I didn't watch the first season and had it in my head she was a add on.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> What for; it's not like she has a job to go to and needs an outfit for everyday.


 


I bet if she had a job, she would probably dress better........................................................................


.......................well maybe not...


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> Taylor was on the show when it started



Yup, she was an original and threatened to take Kim out back and go Oklahoma on her lol.


----------



## Grace123

Opps. I'm sorry about my Taylor mess up. lol

I also have to apologize for accusing Kyle of not being busy. I see she has a fashion line on HSN now.


----------



## Hally

What's with Eileen's hair?


----------



## Loveluxury13

You have to feel bad for Brandi now her ex husband has a new show with the women he left her for :/ That would be awful.


----------



## nastasja

Hally said:


> What's with Eileen's hair?




It's pretty bad!!


----------



## Nahreen

Sassys said:


> Yeah okay. It must be so hard to have someone clean your house, have an assistant (yet you have no job), own a shop that is not yours (just a vanity ownership), have lunch with other "working moms", go to parties all week and film a reality show.



It is hard to keep looking beautiful. I am too busy working with medical research, cleaning and cooking not to mention gardening to have time to spend in front of the mirror (#)


----------



## Nahreen

Loveluxury13 said:


> You have to feel bad for Brandi now her ex husband has a new show with the women he left her for :/ That would be awful.



Not feeling it. She has had ample time to get sympathy in RHOBH and push her own merchandise.


----------



## sgj99

Loveluxury13 said:


> You have to feel bad for Brandi now her ex husband has a new show with the women he left her for :/ That would be awful.


 


Nahreen said:


> Not feeling it. She has had ample time to get sympathy in RHOBH and push her own merchandise.


 
I just don't have any sympathy for her at this point.  she's milked it for years.  and yes, Eddie did her wrong and he's a real prick but i'm not sure any man should have to put up with her - she's not a very likeable person.


----------



## Loveluxury13

sgj99 said:


> I just don't have any sympathy for her at this point.  she's milked it for years.  and yes, Eddie did her wrong and he's a real prick but i'm not sure any man should have to put up with her - she's not a very likeable person.




People change after they've been hurt that bad. You would be bitter and twisted too if your husband cheated on you while you were pregnant.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Nahreen said:


> It is hard to keep looking beautiful. I am too busy working with medical research, cleaning and cooking not to mention gardening to have time to spend in front of the mirror (#)




I used to work in medical science. I used to turn up for work with full makeup and hair curled or straightened wearing heels with a great outfit  It annoyed the hell out of most of the women I worked with but it made me happy.


----------



## GoGlam

Loveluxury13 said:


> I used to work in medical science. I used to turn up for work with full makeup and hair curled or straightened wearing heels with a great outfit  It annoyed the hell out of most of the women I worked with but it made me happy.




That's great! I'm like this too.  Everyone goes out of their way to tell me "just wait until you have kids.. You won't have time for anything."  Yes I will. I will make time to enjoy my self and look good as well, just like my mother did.  I didn't suffer from having someone else burp me or change my diaper and neither will my children!


----------



## Sassys

krissa said:


> Yup, she was an original and threatened to take Kim out back and go Oklahoma on her lol.



 memories


----------



## Sassys

Loveluxury13 said:


> I used to work in medical science. I used to turn up for work with full makeup and hair curled or straightened wearing heels with a great outfit  It annoyed the hell out of most of the women I worked with but it made me happy.



Me too. 4-6" heels and a cute outfit. If I slack people ask if I am okay or is something wrong lol


----------



## Loveluxury13

GoGlam said:


> That's great! I'm like this too.  Everyone goes out of their way to tell me "just wait until you have kids.. You won't have time for anything."  Yes I will. I will make time to enjoy my self and look good as well, just like my mother did.  I didn't suffer from having someone else burp me or change my diaper and neither will my children!




I think that's what irritated the women I worked with. I was in my 30's lived on my own, didn't have kids (still don't) and spoiled myself rotten


----------



## Loveluxury13

Sassys said:


> Me too. 4-6" heels and a cute outfit. If I slack people ask if I am okay or is something wrong lol




Good on you! I still liked to look stylish and glamorous even though I had my hands in yukky things :s lol


----------



## GoGlam

Loveluxury13 said:


> I think that's what irritated the women I worked with. I was in my 30's lived on my own, didn't have kids (still don't) and spoiled myself rotten




That's amazing!


----------



## grace04

Ladybug09 said:


> Am I he only one wondering why if Yolos  mom is so sick, why is she not spending all of that vacation tie with her or closer to her.



My thoughts exactly.  I could never go spend time on a yacht somewhere while my mother was so ill.


----------



## Nahreen

grace04 said:


> My thoughts exactly.  I could never go spend time on a yacht somewhere while my mother was so ill.



It might depend on how long she has been sick. My mum got cancer in the bones at 63. She was treated but new there was no cure and that she eventually would die. We managed two years. During that time we still tried to live normal lives. There were good times and bad. Sometimes she did not want to see anyone when she was depressed.


----------



## chowlover2

grace04 said:


> My thoughts exactly.  I could never go spend time on a yacht somewhere while my mother was so ill.




Agreed! Mom would come first! Especially since this is her 2 nd bout w/cancer. With the money she and a David have, she would be living with me with the best care possible. Whether Mom wanted to come to LA or not. A temporary situation til she was well again.


----------



## Nahreen

Loveluxury13 said:


> I used to work in medical science. I used to turn up for work with full makeup and hair curled or straightened wearing heels with a great outfit  It annoyed the hell out of most of the women I worked with but it made me happy.



I need to do that next week when we take photos for our homeopage.
I work in a hospital though and there are rules about what we can wear. No nailpolish or long nails, rings etc.


----------



## sgj99

Loveluxury13 said:


> People change after they've been hurt that bad. *You would be bitter and twisted too if your husband cheated on you while you were pregnant.*



her bitterness has consumed her.  and it has for years now.  she's held on to that anger like a security blanket.  because of this i have no sympathy for her.  she needs some therapy that doesn't involve Xanax.


----------



## beekmanhill

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! Mom would come first! Especially since this is her 2 nd bout w/cancer. With the money she and a David have, she would be living with me with the best care possible. Whether Mom wanted to come to LA or not. A temporary situation til she was well again.



Holland has an excellent medical system.  And there are other family there, not just Yolanda and My Love.  I remember Yo's brother came to Malibu one season with the mother.  I think the mother didn't speak English and brother and YO had to translate for the camera.  The mother may feel close to her doctors and caregivers in Holland.

Every family is different.  Yo spent a week there, and that may have been enough for both of them.  I'm sure the mother is lacking nothing financially.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Nahreen said:


> I need to do that next week when we take photos for our homeopage.
> I work in a hospital though and there are rules about what we can wear. No nailpolish or long nails, rings etc.




I worked in a hospital too. I worked in the lab and out on the wards and theatre. I was exempt because the rules only applied to Drs and nurses. As scientific staff I got to wear whatever I wanted  

I had long acrylic nails, very long hair extensions, jewellery and dressed in pretty dresses and heels. With long latex free gloves and a big plastic apron lol.

I even wore high heels in theatre with my scrubs


----------



## Loveluxury13

sgj99 said:


> her bitterness has consumed her.  and it has for years now.  she's held on to that anger like a security blanket.  because of this i have no sympathy for her.  she needs some therapy that doesn't involve Xanax.




It's not her fault she has a mental illness. She suffers from depression. Everyone heals in their own time.


----------



## sgj99

Loveluxury13 said:


> It's not her fault she has a mental illness. She suffers from depression. Everyone heals in their own time.



i think it's time for you and i to agree to disagree about her.  i'm done.


----------



## Loveluxury13

sgj99 said:


> i think it's time for you and i to agree to disagree about her.  i'm done.




That's great but if you quote someone you have to expect a reply. Don't quote me in future if you don't want to hear my opinion in return


----------



## sgj99

Loveluxury13 said:


> That's great but* if you quote someone you have to expect a reply.* Don't quote me in future if you don't want to hear my opinion in return


 
gee, thanks for the advise.  now let me give you some:  don't make assumptions about others.  such as, i'd act the same as Brandy in her situation or that I know nothing about mental illness.


----------



## Nahreen

Loveluxury13 said:


> I think that's what irritated the women I worked with. I was in my 30's lived on my own, didn't have kids (still don't) and spoiled myself rotten



Sounds like me regarding the spoiling part. There's a reason why I spend so much time on tpf. I love handbags, shoes and acessories. Yes 35+ and no kids. My collegues can't understand how one can buy so expensive handbags.


----------



## Loveluxury13

sgj99 said:


> gee, thanks for the advise.  now let me give you some:  don't make assumptions about others.  such as, i'd act the same as Brandy in her situation or that I know nothing about mental illness.




Wow, ok you're being a little over sensitive. I didn't assume anything about you. It's a general statement and I never said you didn't know anything about mental illness! So you need to check yourself. 

The only reason I quoted you in my response is because you quoted me and I was under the impression we were having a friendly conversation about a tv show. You have taken my post the wrong way. Chill out.

I'm a health worker and a caring person so I feel for people who are like Brandi. I'm allowed to do that. You're allowed to hate her. 

Agreed. Peace out


----------



## sgj99

.


----------



## horse17

its too bad Brandy doesnt have enough support around her to let her know that walking around drunk and getting photographed with a tamp$$ sticking out  is wrong.......esp when you are such a caring mother for your boys....sorry she's an adult, she should know better....


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> its too bad Brandy doesnt have enough support around her to let her know that walking around drunk and getting photographed with a tamp$$ sticking out  is wrong.......esp when you are such a caring mother for your boys....sorry she's an adult, she should know better....





and the constant foul mouth
and talking quite openly about mixing the drinking with the prescription meds

for someone who says her children are everything to her she sure is an embarrassment to them.  even if they don't watch the show, kids talk at school, especially when your mother is a train-wreck on television for all to see.


----------



## horse17

ITA....there are SO many other woman out there in MUCH worse circumstances, that get it right....I feel terrible that she had a bum for  a husband...it happens to many woman...but she is so very lucky to have 2 healthy boys,  is seemingly healthy, beautiful (by some standards) and is on a major television show.....sorry, but she is much better off than a lot of others who don't swallow themselves in pity, and  use their past as an excuse to be an idiot...


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> Holland has an excellent medical system.  And there are other family there, not just Yolanda and My Love.  I remember Yo's brother came to Malibu one season with the mother.  I think the mother didn't speak English and brother and YO had to translate for the camera.  The mother may feel close to her doctors and caregivers in Holland.
> 
> 
> 
> Every family is different.  Yo spent a week there, and that may have been enough for both of them.  I'm sure the mother is lacking nothing financially.




I didn't remember Yo talking about other family, so if Mom is comfortable with the brother that's great. I just would be with my Mom, not Kyle and her family.


----------



## chowlover2

horse17 said:


> ITA....there are SO many other woman out there in MUCH worse circumstances, that get it right....I feel terrible that she had a bum for  a husband...it happens to many woman...but she is so very lucky to have 2 healthy boys,  is seemingly healthy, beautiful (by some standards) and is on a major television show.....sorry, but she is much better off than a lot of others who don't swallow themselves in pity, and  use their past as an excuse to be an idiot...




Agreed! Many of her problems are of her own making. She has so much compared to so many women raising kids in difficult circumstances. She could make her own life much easier by actually thinking about what she says before it comes out of her mouth. Total BS on the " unfiltered " Brandi, she needs to think before she speaks and acts.  ( for her boys sake )


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> and the constant foul mouth
> and talking quite openly about mixing the drinking with the prescription meds
> 
> for someone who says her children are everything to her she sure is an embarrassment to them.  even if they don't watch the show, kids talk at school, especially when your mother is a train-wreck on television for all to see.


 


Agree! I find her starting the seasons slightly tolerable but she quickly moves to outright obnoxious. I wish they had cut her along with Carlton.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Agree! I find her starting the seasons slightly tolerable but she quickly moves to outright obnoxious. I wish they had cut her along with Carlton.



i've wanted her gone since she joined the cast:  i can't stand her foul mouth (it's just trashy), she's not a housewife, she doesn't live in BH or anywhere near the lifestyle the show is supposed to be portraying.


----------



## caitlin1214

I must be an episode behind (the DUI is next week).

I think Kim is best in small doses. I think she would be exhausting to hang out with all the time.

When they were going wedding dress shopping, I had to do a double take st the woman they identified as Kathy Hilton.


----------



## slang

sgj99 said:


> i've wanted her gone since she joined the cast:  i can't stand her foul mouth (it's just trashy), she's not a housewife, she doesn't live in BH or anywhere near the lifestyle the show is supposed to be portraying.



+1
There is nothing remotely interesting about her to watch, I find myself fast forwarding through her storyline. 
Even housewives I don't like, I watch them for the "eye candy" of a beautiful home, nice clothes, hand bags, jewellery etc - I get none of that with Brandy....


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> +1
> There is nothing remotely interesting about her to watch, I find myself fast forwarding through her storyline.
> Even housewives I don't like, I watch them for the "eye candy" of a beautiful home, nice clothes, hand bags, jewellery etc - I get none of that with Brandy....


 
that is so true...


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> i've wanted her gone since she joined the cast:  i can't stand her foul mouth (it's just trashy), she's not a housewife, she doesn't live in BH or anywhere near the lifestyle the show is supposed to be portraying.



not everyone on these shows are married and only Lisa and Adrienne lived/lives in BH.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> not everyone on these shows are married and only Lisa and Adrienne lived/lives in BH.



you are absolutely correct.   

but Brandy doesn't even come close to the lifestyle I want to see.  Yolanda lives in Malibu but she has the home, clothes and accessories i want to ogle.  and while all the Housewife shows have non-married cast members that has not stopped me from complaining about that.  i realize that what i want to see:  married women of wealth with fabulous lifestyles showcased having a good time is not what the show is; most of the women are not wealthy, living way above their means, and they all have to bring drama instead of fun.


----------



## horse17

^  I want to see someone like Camille, not Brandy.....doesnt have to be married, but love her lifestyle, clothes, homes,,etc,.....


----------



## CCfor C

beekmanhill said:


> Holland has an excellent medical system.  And there are other family there, not just Yolanda and* My Love*.  I remember Yo's brother came to Malibu one season with the mother.  I think the mother didn't speak English and brother and YO had to translate for the camera.  The mother may feel close to her doctors and caregivers in Holland.
> 
> Every family is different.  Yo spent a week there, and that may have been enough for both of them.  I'm sure the mother is lacking nothing financially.





LOL!


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> ^  I want to see someone like Camille, not Brandy.....doesnt have to be married, but love her lifestyle, clothes, homes,,etc,.....



good point!  yes, Camille has the lifestyle and all the gorgeous stuff.


----------



## krissa

Even Bethenny had no $$$, but still had the network. She wasn't so odd man out. Maybe if Brandi didn't continuously burn bridges with the group, she would stand out less? I wonder if that short segment with Shiva (Mohammed's gf) and Lisa earlier this season was her potentially coming onto the show.


----------



## JessLovesTim

krissa said:


> Even Bethenny had no $$$, but still had the network. She wasn't so odd man out. Maybe if Brandi didn't continuously burn bridges with the group, she would stand out less? I wonder if that short segment with Shiva (Mohammed's gf) and Lisa earlier this season was her potentially coming onto the show.




Oh I hope so. Mohammed's house is so extravagant I wouldn't mind seeing more of it. And I bet she has nice purses and clothes. That's mostly why I watch the show- to see nice things. I always rewind to watch the clips on Lisa's closet because it's so beautiful.


----------



## pie

I think I'll skip this season. What a poor choice in casting, Andy. I can't stand Lisa R. She's so gross. I live in BH and run into celebs all the time. They're generally very nice. I walked into an elevator at Saks once and Lisa R was in it. She literally rolled her eyes when I got into the elevator. What a b*tch!  I wouldn't even know her except for her giant lips. I just turned my back to her after that.


----------



## beekmanhill

sgj99 said:


> good point!  yes, Camille has the lifestyle and all the gorgeous stuff.




I'd watch to see Camille's gorgeous homes.  She's still in the Malibu one I think.  I think several were sold in the divorce.   That Malibu home was my idea of heaven.............     Kelsey was one smart real estate guy.


----------



## GoGlam

beekmanhill said:


> I'd watch to see Camille's gorgeous homes.  She's still in the Malibu one I think.  I think several were sold in the divorce.   That Malibu home was my idea of heaven.............     Kelsey was one smart real estate guy.




I think the reason she's still in it and had a good case in her divorce is because she was supposedly making a lot of the decisions.  She brought back from Kelsey broke to a Hollywood player with assets.


----------



## Tivo

pie said:


> I think I'll skip this season. What a poor choice in casting, Andy. I can't stand Lisa R. She's so gross. I live in BH and run into celebs all the time. They're generally very nice. I walked into an elevator at Saks once and Lisa R was in it. She literally rolled her eyes when I got into the elevator. What a b*tch!  I wouldn't even know her except for her giant lips. I just turned my back to her after that.


She seems nice to me. I like her.


----------



## sgj99

pie said:


> I think I'll skip this season. What a poor choice in casting, Andy. I can't stand Lisa R. She's so gross. I live in BH and run into celebs all the time. They're generally very nice. I walked into an elevator at Saks once and Lisa R was in it. She literally rolled her eyes when I got into the elevator. What a b*tch!  I wouldn't even know her except for her giant lips. I just turned my back to her after that.



isn't that an interesting little rid-bit ...
i'm not sure how i'm feeling about her at this point.



beekmanhill said:


> I'd watch to see Camille's gorgeous homes.  She's still in the Malibu one I think.  I think several were sold in the divorce.   That Malibu home was my idea of heaven.............     Kelsey was one smart real estate guy.



love that home!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

pie said:


> I think I'll skip this season. What a poor choice in casting, Andy. I can't stand Lisa R. She's so gross. I live in BH and run into celebs all the time. They're generally very nice. I walked into an elevator at Saks once and Lisa R was in it. She literally rolled her eyes when I got into the elevator. What a b*tch!  I wouldn't even know her except for her giant lips. I just turned my back to her after that.


 
Wow! She seems so friendly and down-to-earth.


----------



## sgj99

GoGlam said:


> I think the reason she's still in it and had a good case in her divorce is because she was supposedly making a lot of the decisions. * She brought back from Kelsey broke to a Hollywood player with assets.*



i remember her saying that her primary "job" while married to Kelsey was to keep him sober and from self-destructing.


----------



## horse17

same here ...not sure how I feel about Lisa Rinna..she does seem very nice...down to earth and non confrontational..but I don't know....


----------



## horse17

maybe because every time I say I like someone they turn out to be a nutcase..lol!


----------



## GoGlam

sgj99 said:


> i remember her saying that her primary "job" while married to Kelsey was to keep him sober and from self-destructing.




True that!


----------



## simone72

Grace123 said:


> Kyle doesn't have any style. Why doesn't she use some of that big money M's making now to hire someone to dress her?


I can just say that I grew up in Mallorca and the first thing that came to mind when I saw her dressed like that was OMG people must be laughing at her, she was way overdressed for that trip to the Cathedral and although people get dressed up its mostly in the evenings and for dinner etc..
I do however admire how humble she was and how happy to be part of the culture there and I cannot believe Yolanda's comment on how she she found a new respect for Kyle as a mother and as a person in this trip I mean can anyone live up to Yolanda's expectations? JMHO


----------



## pie

I think it's easy to come across "nice" on tv, especially if acting is your job. There was a Saks salesperson in the elevator with us and she tried to tell Lisa R that she liked Lisa's boots. Lisa totally ignored her. I'm sure celebs get unwanted attention all the time, but Lisa was kinda going out of her way to be snooty.


----------



## pie

You can tell from her daughters and husband's expressions that they think she's acting phony for the camera.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> not everyone on these shows are married and only Lisa and Adrienne lived/lives in BH.




Where does Kyle live? Isn't she in BH as well, lord knows she always brags about being born and raised there.


----------



## Bentley1

pie said:


> I think it's easy to come across "nice" on tv, especially if acting is your job. There was a Saks salesperson in the elevator with us and she tried to tell Lisa R that she liked Lisa's boots. Lisa totally ignored her. I'm sure celebs get unwanted attention all the time, but Lisa was kinda going out of her way to be snooty.




I can completely believe all of this. How she behaves in front of the camera has nothing to do with her character off camera. Two different worlds!  And we may possibly she her bish side on tv as well eventually, she seems to be playing nicey nice for now, most likely a lot of it is fake. Plus, Lisa isn't in any position to act snooty as a celeb. What has she done lately anyways. I forgot she even existed until they resurrected her for this show.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> I can completely believe all of this. How she behaves in front of the camera has nothing to do with her character off camera. Two different worlds!  And we may possibly she her bish side on tv as well eventually, she seems to be playing nicey nice for now, most likely a lot of it is fake. Plus, Lisa isn't in any position to act snooty as a celeb. What has she done lately anyways. I forgot she even existed until they resurrected her for this show.


 

Resurrected!!  LOL.. she'll say yes to anything...

Poor choice of new cast members & the others are getting very very tired
to me especially Kyle..

And Brandi's new wealth & her child support from Eddie is old hat!!


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Where does Kyle live? Isn't she in BH as well, lord knows she always brags about being born and raised there.



Kylie lives in Bel Air (always has)
Lisa is in Beverly Hills (90210 zip)
Kim is in Westlake Village
Carlton was in Beverly Hills
Joyce Culver City
Yolanda and Camille in Malibu
Lisa Rinna is in Beverly Hills
Eileeen is in Malibu


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Kylie lives in Bel Air (always has)
> 
> Lisa is in Beverly Hills (90210 zip)
> 
> Kim is in Westlake Village
> 
> Carlton was in Beverly Hills
> 
> Joyce Culver City
> 
> Yolanda and Camille in Malibu
> 
> Lisa Rinna is in Beverly Hills
> 
> Eileeen is in Malibu




Ah-hah, thanks. I recall she lived in Bel or bev something. One of the Bs. &#128516;


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> Resurrected!!  LOL.. she'll say yes to anything...
> 
> Poor choice of new cast members & the others are getting very very tired
> to me especially Kyle..
> 
> And Brandi's new wealth & her child support from Eddie is old hat!!




Yeah, the cast leaves A LOT to be desired the past 2 seasons. They either bore me or annoy, yet I keep watching. Hah


----------



## slang

For the life of me, I can't figure out why Kim & Brandi get resigned every season


----------



## horse17

I get bored watching kim.... There is nothing about her storyline that interests me


----------



## Bentley1

slang said:


> For the life of me, I can't figure out why Kim & Brandi get resigned every season




My guess is that bravo likes Brandi's big, unfiltered mouth and all her drama. 

Kim, apparently Kyle threatened to quit if Kim was fired (I recall reading that they were going to let her go this season). She is the most useless housewife in all of the franchises and I think bravo knows it. She's an absolute bore, not to mention annoying.


----------



## slang

I don't believe that rumour that Kyle would quit if Kim wasn't on the show, it would be better for their relationship if Kim wasn't on the show and I don't think Andy would take kindly to an ultimatum


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> I get bored watching kim.... There is nothing about her storyline that interests me



i fast forward.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> i fast forward.




Me too.


----------



## horse17

Poor Kim....


----------



## zooba

She's been rich and famous...but we all fast forward past her.   Poor Kim


----------



## Michele26

I fast forward as soon as I see Brandi's face. She is just *so* trashy.


----------



## slang

I can watch the show in less than 30 min once I fast forward through the commercials, Kim & Brandi


----------



## grace04

slang said:


> I can watch the show in less than 30 min once I fast forward through the commercials, Kim & Brandi



Same here!  It's even shorter when I fast forward through Lisa R. and/or Elaine!  Gotta wonder why I even watch anymore...


----------



## JessLovesTim

What a better episode- only one small clip of Brandi, wish more episodes were like that


----------



## Sassys

There is only two reasons why a grown a$$ 34yr/36yr old woman would be interested in a unemployed 22yr old Max.

She is trying to befriend Lisa, to get camera time on the show
She is trying to get a piece of Max's trust fund

Either way, Lisa is not stupid and can see right through it.


----------



## Nishi621

Why are people fast forwarding past Lisa R and Elaine? They live the Hollywood life, have big houses, etc.. Give them a chance!

Anyway, Yolanda really annoyed me the way she spoke of her daughters DUI. Saying she had one drink and decided to go get gas as if it wasn't a big deal. I bet she had more than one drink too.

 the other thing that annoyed me is how many times Yolanda spoke abut how it scared her that she could have lost her daughter, etc, etc. Yes, as a mother I understand that being a big fear but truth is that most drunk drivers end up killing other people and not themselves and I didn't hear Yolanda expressing sorrow over that. Just bothered me.


----------



## swags

Nishi621 said:


> Why are people fast forwarding past Lisa R and Elaine? They live the Hollywood life, have big houses, etc.. Give them a chance!
> 
> Anyway, Yolanda really annoyed me the way she spoke of her daughters DUI. Saying she had one drink and decided to go get gas as if it wasn't a big deal. I bet she had more than one drink too.
> 
> the other thing that annoyed me is how many times Yolanda spoke abut how it scared her that she could have lost her daughter, etc, etc. Yes, as a mother I understand that being a big fear but truth is that most drunk drivers end up killing other people and not themselves and I didn't hear Yolanda expressing sorrow over that. Just bothered me.



Yes, I felt like she was making excuses. Do high school girls really go out amd have "1 glass of wine" ?  I don't think David was too concerned either. His previous stepkids were Brandon and Brody Jenner so he's probably been through it all. Btw,.does David have children?


----------



## Nishi621

swags said:


> Yes, I felt like she was making excuses. Do high school girls really go out amd have "1 glass of wine" ?  I don't think David was too concerned either. His previous stepkids were Brandon and Brody Jenner so he's probably been through it all. Btw,.does David have children?



Yes, David has a few bio children:

Foster has been married four times and has five biological daughters  and six grandchildren. His first child, Allison, is from a previous  relationship.[21][_citation needed_]  His first marriage was to singer/writer B.J. Cook, who already had a  daughter, Tamre Winger, whom he raised. Cook and Foster had one daughter  together, Amy, a songwriter.[_citation needed_]
 His second wife was model Rebecca Dyer; they have three daughters: Sara Foster (born in 1981), Erin Foster (born in 1982), and Jordan Foster (born in 1986).[_citation needed_]




There was an episode last season about one of David's daughter's getting married at yolanda's ex husband's gorgeous home


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> Yes, I felt like she was making excuses. Do high school girls really go out amd have "1 glass of wine" ? I don't think David was too concerned either. His previous stepkids were Brandon and Brody Jenner so he's probably been through it all. Btw,.does David have children?


serious excuses! When she said the "one glass of wine' I just rolled my eyes. When that news broke 'live', it was reported that girl was pulled over cause she was swerving all over the road. and my other thought was, isn't she under 21??


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nishi621 said:


> Why are people fast forwarding past Lisa R and Elaine? They live the Hollywood life, have big houses, etc.. Give them a chance!
> 
> Anyway, Yolanda really annoyed me the way she spoke of her daughters DUI. Saying she had one drink and decided to go get gas as if it wasn't a big deal. I bet she had more than one drink too.
> 
> *the other thing that annoyed me is how many times Yolanda spoke abut how it scared her that she could have lost her daughter, etc, etc. Yes, as a mother I understand that being a big fear but truth is that most drunk drivers end up killing other people and not themselves and I didn't hear Yolanda expressing sorrow over* *that. Just bothered me*.



That annoyed me, too..


----------



## Sassys

Not only did Yolanda's laxy dazy attitude about her daughter bother, I noticed she was very quick to get defensive when David brought up the middle child syndrome.  Gigi is blowing up in the modeling world and we have heard nothing about Bella. I am sure that has to be hard on her and she is rebelling (as most middle children do).


----------



## AECornell

OT, anyone know who makes the white blouse Kathy Hilton was wearing in the episode where they went wedding dress shopping?


----------



## susieserb

Nishi621 said:


> Why are people fast forwarding past Lisa R and Elaine? They live the Hollywood life, have big houses, etc.. Give them a chance!
> 
> Anyway, Yolanda really annoyed me the way she spoke of her daughters DUI. Saying she had one drink and decided to go get gas as if it wasn't a big deal. I bet she had more than one drink too.
> 
> the other thing that annoyed me is how many times Yolanda spoke abut how it scared her that she could have lost her daughter, etc, etc. Yes, as a mother I understand that being a big fear but truth is that most drunk drivers end up killing other people and not themselves and I didn't hear Yolanda expressing sorrow over that. Just bothered me.


OMYGOSH YES!!!!!!!!!!!

HWoBH has redeemed itself by folding in these to luscious lollipops.  From line readings to what we're wearing in the morning with Lisa Vanderpump. BRING IT ON BABY.

Eileen complaining about needing money and fighting with her husband?? Talk about a breath of fresh air.  Plus our little soap actresses are highly likable and easy on the eyes~


----------



## susieserb

AECornell said:


> OT, anyone know who makes the white blouse Kathy Hilton was wearing in the episode where they went wedding dress shopping?


Yes my sister and I did (noticed the gapping blouse that looked awful on her?), boy did we have a good laugh over it too..  Of course she didn't like the dress on her niece (while everyone else did).  Ah Kathy? check your blouse please?


BTW cried at the wedding; thought it was really neat.


----------



## caitlin1214

Nishi621 said:


> Why are people fast forwarding past Lisa R and Elaine? They live the Hollywood life, have big houses, etc.. Give them a chance!
> 
> Anyway, Yolanda really annoyed me the way she spoke of her daughters DUI. Saying she had one drink and decided to go get gas as if it wasn't a big deal. I bet she had more than one drink too.
> 
> the other thing that annoyed me is how many times Yolanda spoke abut how it scared her that she could have lost her daughter, etc, etc. Yes, as a mother I understand that being a big fear but truth is that most drunk drivers end up killing other people and not themselves and I didn't hear Yolanda expressing sorrow over that. Just bothered me.



Case in point: my friend about a month ago. She was hit while crossing the street. And he was drunk, driving a stolen car and running a red light. 


I'm not at that episode yet (that's next week for me) but I still feel like I needed to comment.


----------



## pink1

I like Lisa R and Elaine!  I cried at the wedding too (i'm such a big sap!)


----------



## Grace123

I tend to FF through Yo and David scenes. I always gag at the 'my love' bs.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Grace123 said:


> I tend to FF through Yo and David scenes. I always gag at the 'my love' bs.


----------



## sgj99

who is Elaine?  do you mean Eileen?
or is there someone i missed (which is highly likely)?


----------



## grace04

Oops, I meant to say I have fast-forwarded through Eileen (not Elaine) and Lisa R. a little bit.  Probably do need to give them a chance. But Lisa R.'s lips are so distracting that I have trouble watching her.  Don't really have a problem with Eileen, just trying to get used to the new dynamic.  I am grateful to have someone other than Kim and Brandy to watch!


----------



## Loveluxury13

I just watched it. Is it just me or did it really have no content? Maybe it's because the fighting hasn't started yet  it was all a bit meh :/ like watching an episode of big brother.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Loveluxury13 said:


> I just watched it. Is it just me or did it really have no content? Maybe it's because the fighting hasn't started yet  it was all a bit meh :/ like watching an episode of big brother.


 No, you are not alone. I feel like it's been so boring. Yawn. It looks like next week's might have some fighting though.


----------



## nastasja

Elaine...Eileen...I never watched soaps, so I never heard of her. I find her uninteresting and snooze worthy.


----------



## slang

I don't find anything interesting yet about Eileen or Lisa R. I wasn't impressed by either of their houses, their clothes etc
I find Lisa R lips so distracting I can't even look at her. I don't know why she wears lip gloss, her lips look worse if that's possible - all big & shiny. It's all I can see when I look at her. They look so tragic


----------



## swags

Eileens husband is the son of Dick Van Patten, the dad from Eight is Enough. I think he was one of those Hollywood kids who never got as famous as dad.


----------



## Bentley1

killerlife said:


> Elaine...Eileen...I never watched soaps, so I never heard of her. I find her uninteresting and snooze worthy.




Lol me too. She also appears incredibly arrogant. How many times are we going to have to hear about her Emmy and how lucky/blessed blah blah she is. Boring and cocky is not a good look.


----------



## AECornell

I'm the opposite I guess. I'm an avid Days watcher, so I'm glad to see Eileen on. Plus I've always liked Lisa Rinna. And I for one can't stand the drama filled seasons. I like the season so far.


----------



## jenniferelaine

I'm the same -my teenage years were spent watching "Ashley Abbott", "Billie" & "Kristen DiMera" so I'm enjoying their scenes. Seems all the new additions are quiet in the beginning. Takes some time to create a dynamic (or an argument) ; right now I'm just enjoying seeing their lifestyles. 

I thought Yolanda's response was to Bella's DUI was genuine & appropriate. It's hard to know how to punish & what to do the kids are over 18 & the laws are their punishment. I read that it was way more than 'one glass of wine' (drugs?), but again, I thought her response was heartfelt & she was truly devastated.


----------



## Grace123

I like this season too. I could spend the entire hour on nothing more than Lisa V's closet and be quite happy.


----------



## AEGIS

Nishi621 said:


> Why are people fast forwarding past Lisa R and Elaine? They live the Hollywood life, have big houses, etc.. Give them a chance!
> 
> Anyway, Yolanda really annoyed me the way she spoke of her daughters DUI. Saying she had one drink and decided to go get gas as if it wasn't a big deal. I bet she had more than one drink too.
> 
> the other thing that annoyed me is how many times Yolanda spoke abut how it scared her that she could have lost her daughter, etc, etc. Yes, as a mother I understand that being a big fear but truth is that most drunk drivers end up killing other people and not themselves and I didn't hear Yolanda expressing sorrow over that. Just bothered me.





Ladybug09 said:


> serious excuses! When she said the "one glass of wine' I just rolled my eyes. When that news broke 'live', it was reported that girl was pulled over cause she was swerving all over the road. and my other thought was, isn't she under 21??



I logged in to see what everyone thought of this!! One glass of wine is NOT going to get you a DUI. Yolanda is awful when it comes to overlooking the sins and wrong doings of her kids.  My mom was not like that.  When you're dead a$$ wrong, she would tell you.  Maybe it's bc Bella is David's step dad?  

They probably have a more liberal attitude towards drinking bc they're European but that is no excuse for what Bella did.



AECornell said:


> OT, anyone know who makes the white blouse Kathy Hilton was wearing in the episode where they went wedding dress shopping?




Her face is so swollen.

When Brandi was interviewing Vivica A. Fox I just kept looking at their faces.

Lisa R. doesn't seem very genuine to me but I realize this cast is FULL of actresses so everyone is probably fake.

I laughed when Lisa said "I didn't want to ruin this special occassion by inviting my friends."


----------



## Sweetpea83

AECornell said:


> I'm the opposite I guess. I'm an avid Days watcher, so I'm glad to see Eileen on. Plus I've always liked Lisa Rinna. And I for one can't stand the drama filled seasons. *I like the season so far*.


 
Me too..btw your son is so cute!!


----------



## AECornell

Thanks Sweetpea!



Sweetpea83 said:


> Me too..btw your son is so cute!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I like the new addition and I believe the fighting will begin soon.
I'm reading people aren't impressed with the houses of the new girls BUT if they were leaving beyond their means people would be complaining.
Also people complain about grown women fighting and now that there isn't any people are complaining lol


----------



## swags

Glitterandstuds said:


> I like the new addition and I believe the fighting will begin soon.
> I'm reading people aren't impressed with the houses of the new girls BUT if they were leaving beyond their means people would be complaining.
> Also people complain about grown women fighting and now that there isn't any people are complaining lol


 


I think viewers are tired of the formula they use on each Housewife show. The shows need something new that's not fighting but I can't pinpoint what it is.  I'm still tuning in to every franchise though so they are doing something right.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Maybe the whole housewives scenario is just played out and we're all over it. 

Honestly I find Housewives of NYC and OC more interesting. 

I think we need fresh housewives of BH except for Lisa. We'd all miss her closet


----------



## sgj99

AECornell said:


> I'm the opposite I guess. I'm an avid Days watcher, so I'm glad to see Eileen on. Plus I've always liked Lisa Rinna. *And I for one can't stand the drama filled seasons. I like the season so far.*



i agree, i'm enjoying the show without stupid fights and issues among the cast that are manufactured for "drama."


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm enjoying the season.  I like Eileen D from Y&R (never saw her in Days) and even Lisa R.  

Yolanda was a lot more apologetic about the daughter on her blog.   I think on the show maybe she tried not to embarrass the daughter.   

It was nice to see Kim in a happy moment and her taking care of her ex.  She overdid the botox for the wedding, but still she looked beautiful.    

Lisa in Palm Springs was hysterical.   Could she have mentioned how hot it was one more time?  THe ceremony was pretty pathetic.  

I even tolerated Kyle on the yacht although she was always overdressed.  It amazes me that people of this wealth have never been to Europe.    

All in all, no great sparks, but enjoyable shows.  I'm sick of feuds and disputes, and phone calls to apologize etc.


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> I think viewers are tired of the formula they use on each Housewife show. The shows need something new that's not fighting but I can't pinpoint what it is.  I'm still tuning in to every franchise though so they are doing something right.


BH is the only Frachise I consistantly watch....hello glamour!  OC, NJ occasionally I'll catch a few epis but no consistency, especially with the reunion ones, ack.


----------



## nastasja

beekmanhill said:


> Lisa in Palm Springs was hysterical.   Could she have mentioned how hot it was one more time?




Haha. It can get hot as balls there. If you're not used to it, it can be impossible not to complain.


----------



## Swanky

I thought Kyle said she'd never been to Majorca, not necessarily never to Europe.  They were in France a year or so ago.


----------



## slang

^ plus she said she lived in London for a few months for work


----------



## DC-Cutie

I find it odd too, she seems so untraveled (is that a word?)


----------



## Swanky

I also agree. . . no teen is having "a glass of wine" lol!!  First of all, wine isn't a typical drink of choice for a 17 yr old, secondly it won't yield DUI level results IMO.
Yo was clearly upset, but commenting that she got a DUI after "a glass of wine" makes her seem silly IMO.


----------



## susieserb

That's the story the teen told to make herself look innocent.


----------



## slang

I told my parents lots of stories when I was a teen to make myself seem innocent and they never fell for any of them so that ended quickly, surely Yo is not that naive to believe everything a teenager tells her...

I found it interesting that when Yo was packing to go away the housekeeper said she would have Bella call her every night to check in with her & Yo said it wasn't necessary as this was Bella time to find herself (I'm paraphrasing)
What?? a 17 y/o doesn't have to check in with an adult while her Mum & StepFather are off galavanting on a yacht. The housekeeper seemed more protective of Bella than Yo did.

Also, NOT that I believe Bella had just 1 glass of wine, but where I live a newly licensed driver can't have ANY alcohol, so a 17 y/o would get a DUI with just 1 glass. Maybe California has the same restrictions, if so she should have known she couldn't drink at ALL when she is driving - not to mention she was drinking under age.


----------



## Swanky

No, the restrictions in CA aren't by age, a driver cannot have over .08% bac.  This is more than 2 drinks an hour typically.


----------



## nastasja

slang said:


> but where I live a newly licensed driver can't have ANY alcohol, so a 17 y/o would get a DUI with just 1 glass. Maybe California has the same restrictions,.




Yes, CA has a Zero Tolerance law, which means if you're under 21, you cannot have any alcohol in your system and drive. If you're .01%+ it's a DUI.


----------



## slang

killerlife said:


> Yes, CA has a Zero Tolerance law, which means if you're under 21, you cannot have any alcohol in your system and drive. If you're .01%+ it's a DUI.



OK, that is how it is where I live too but we go even farther because we have 0 tolerance for all drivers under 21 (even if they are fully licensed) AND for all drivers over 21 y/o who are newly licenced.
You could be 30 y/o and getting licensed for the 1st time and you have the same restrictions - no alcohol consumption until you are fully licensed which can take 2+ years.


----------



## Loveluxury13

As a medical laboratory nerd I'm not surprised she got a DUI from one glass. Everyone processes alcohol differently. I can be extremely intoxicated from half a glass of wine and fail a sobriety test. My liver is very slow due to an inherited liver problem.

Also she's a model and stick thin and would barely eat. If you have a very low body weight and no food in you it's a bad combination.

Regardless, it's a DUI and it doesn't matter if it was one glass of wine or a shot of vodka. It's happened and she can't take it back. People make mistakes. I'm sure she realises not to go it again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Loveluxury13 said:


> As a medical laboratory nerd I'm not surprised she got a DUI from one glass. Everyone processes alcohol differently. I can be extremely intoxicated from half a glass of wine and fail a sobriety test. My liver is very slow due to an inherited liver problem.
> 
> Also she's a model and stick thin and would barely eat. If you have a very low body weight and no food in you it's a bad combination.
> 
> Regardless, it's a DUI and it doesn't matter if it was one glass of wine or a shot of vodka. It's happened and she can't take it back. People make mistakes. I'm sure she realises not to go it again.



It wasn't Gigi (the model) that got the DUI it was Bella her sister. Not stick thin


----------



## Loveluxury13

DC-Cutie said:


> It wasn't Gigi (the model) that got the DUI it was Bella her sister. Not stick thin




Bella is also a model. She is not big, she's skinny and she's just starting her modelling career so I would assume she is fasting a lot.


----------



## Nahreen

I am finally catching up on the new season. I wonder if Porsha would have known the difference between the designer store they visited and a cheaper store like H&M?


----------



## kittenslingerie

I thought Lisa Rinna reduced her lips, but they look distorted and like tumors on her face again? I will never get the need to have huge over injected lips. A small amount of filler, fine, but jesus she can't think that looks good.


----------



## mokummeisje

Lisa R looks like a tropical fish...


----------



## JessLovesTim

mokummeisje said:


> Lisa R looks like a tropical fish...


 LOL! True!


----------



## grace04

kittenslingerie said:


> I thought Lisa Rinna reduced her lips, but they look distorted and like tumors on her face again? I will never get the need to have huge over injected lips. A small amount of filler, fine, but jesus she can't think that looks good.



I remember seeing a TV show a couple of years ago that was about Lisa R. and her lips.  She finally figured out that her lips were turning her into a big joke and decided to have the implants removed.  Apparently it was quite traumatic for her.  It also wasn't very successful.  They were unable to remove more than just a bit because her lips would have been way distorted.  For some reason, Lisa and Harry thought it was a great improvement and were really happy with the results, while others - such as Lisa's parents - were pretty disappointed that she couldn't get more removed.  Harry said he was happy because her lips still felt like "pillows" when he kissed her.


----------



## beekmanhill

kittenslingerie said:


> I thought Lisa Rinna reduced her lips, but they look distorted and like tumors on her face again? I will never get the need to have huge over injected lips. A small amount of filler, fine, but jesus she can't think that looks good.



I think she got them in the days when they were actually implants, not just injections.   I think Taylor Armstrong had the same problem.   

They look just dreadful.  I remember Lisa R from way back before she had the big lips.  She was quite pretty.


----------



## lucywife

caitlin1214 said:


> Case in point: my friend about a month ago. She was hit while crossing the street. And he was drunk, driving a stolen car and running a red light.
> 
> 
> I'm not at that episode yet (that's next week for me) but I still feel like I needed to comment.


 my co-coworker was hit and killed on the spot on 19th November (just a month ago) while crossing the street after work. And she was crossing that street every day for 38 years! I think there should be more severe panishment for drinking and driving. 



Grace123 said:


> I tend to FF through Yo and David scenes. I always gag at the 'my love' bs.


 so am I. 



sgj99 said:


> who is Elaine?  do you mean Eileen?
> or is there someone i missed (which is highly likely)?


 I like both new ladies, Eileen seems very normal, no PS (Thank God!) I think she is very beautiful. 
Looks like everybody moved on, and Brandi is on the same old page complaining about Lisa V. dropping her as a friend, so annoying.


----------



## Michele26

*lucywife*, Glad to see you posting again. Missed you.


----------



## lucywife

Michele26 said:


> *lucywife*, Glad to see you posting again. Missed you.


 glad to see you, too Michele!


----------



## Ladybug09

lucywife said:


> I think there should be more severe punishment for drinking and driving.


Yup! And the people who perpetually do it think it's a joke!


----------



## Jeneen

Kyle likes purple flower arrangements.


----------



## sgj99

well, Lisa R. just lost me on this episode.  she complains about not seeing her parents and being there for them and there is such an easy remedy for that - make the time!  i say this from experience.  when you parents get older you have to make the time, not put it on the back burner and just talk the talk.


----------



## caitlin1214

lucywife said:


> my co-coworker was hit and killed on the spot on 19th November (just a month ago) while crossing the street after work. And she was crossing that street every day for 38 years! *I think there should be more severe punishment for drinking and driving. *



Agreed. 

My friend was killed a month ago, too. 

After a night at a bar, two of my friends decided to do a Tim Horton's run. They didn't get anything and decided to walk home. A minivan ran a red light and hit them while they were crossing the road. One of my friends is fine, but dinged up. The other didn't make it. 


Sorry, we're supposed to be talking about the Housewives, but tonight's episode (for me) is about the aftermath of Yolanda getting the call about her daughter's DUI.

From what I've read, her reaction was more concern about her daughter, as opposed to "My God! What if she hit and injured or killed someone? What would that do to their friends and loved ones?"

If Yolanda had bothered to ask that, I can tell her what would happen to the person's loved ones if her daughter had accidentally killed someone: losing M devastated me. She was one of my best friends, and our little group felt like a family (quite frankly, she felt closer to us than she did her actual family). And that driver took her away from us. I don't want to plot revenge against him, because that's just a waste of time. He made a stupid mistake and now his life is ruined. And our lives are ruined, because he took our friend away and we can never get her back.


----------



## elle-mo

I loved how Lisa interacts with her swans, and the one that was so comfortable that it came in the house!


----------



## xikry5talix

I know Lisa R's daughters are in the teenager stage but they seem so ungrateful and spoiled, ugh not likeable at all. Hopefully they grow out of it.

What is up with Brandi? You burned your bridges, girl. It seems like she is the odd one out this season. Maybe they'll get rid of her after this season. We can only hope.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I really enjoyed the latest episode. It was fun and drama-free just how I like it. (Truth be told, I skip all scenes with Brandi whom I cannot stand.)


----------



## SouthTampa

caitlin1214 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> My friend was killed a month ago, too.
> 
> After a night at a bar, two of my friends decided to do a Tim Horton's run. They didn't get anything and decided to walk home. A minivan ran a red light and hit them while they were crossing the road. One of my friends is fine, but dinged up. The other didn't make it.
> 
> 
> Sorry, we're supposed to be talking about the Housewives, but tonight's episode (for me) is about the aftermath of Yolanda getting the call about her daughter's DUI.
> 
> From what I've read, her reaction was more concern about her daughter, as opposed to "My God! What if she hit and injured or killed someone? What would that do to their friends and loved ones?"
> 
> If Yolanda had bothered to ask that, I can tell her what would happen to the person's loved ones if her daughter had accidentally killed someone: losing M devastated me. She was one of my best friends, and our little group felt like a family (quite frankly, she felt closer to us than she did her actual family). And that driver took her away from us. I don't want to plot revenge against him, because that's just a waste of time. He made a stupid mistake and now his life is ruined. And our lives are ruined, because he took our friend away and we can never get her back.


So sorry for your loss.  I hope your friend who survived is doing okay.    Can only imagine what that person has had to work through.


----------



## sgj99

xikry5talix said:


> I know Lisa R's daughters are in the teenager stage *but they seem so ungrateful and spoiled, ugh not likeable at all.* Hopefully they grow out of it.
> 
> What is up with Brandi? You burned your bridges, girl. It seems like she is the odd one out this season. Maybe they'll get rid of her after this season. We can only hope.



she treats them as her friends, not as her children.  and they seemed like they had never been up to the area Lisa grew up in or understood anything about the house she was raised in ... that said to me they only went up there a few times, maybe.  i find that so strange, especially since her parents are older and not doing well.  Lisa can't find the time or resources to go see her parents more than once a year?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brandi had a potty mouth and she thinks it's cute. It's not. 

I don't understand Lisa either. She said her mom had a stroke and fathers health is failing yet only sees them once a year. She has the resources and it's not like she can't make the time.


----------



## MKB0925

xikry5talix said:


> I know Lisa R's daughters are in the teenager stage but they seem so ungrateful and spoiled, ugh not likeable at all. Hopefully they grow out of it.
> 
> What is up with Brandi? You burned your bridges, girl. It seems like she is the odd one out this season. Maybe they'll get rid of her after this season. We can only hope.


 
I thought the same thing about Lisa R's kids? I guess Lisa never visited her parents because her kids were shocked and felt bad that she grew up like that!


----------



## GaudyGirl

xikry5talix said:


> I know Lisa R's daughters are in the teenager stage but they seem so ungrateful and spoiled, ugh not likeable at all. Hopefully they grow out of it.



I wanted to reach through the t.v. and slap them.


----------



## susieserb

sgj99 said:


> she treats them as her friends, not as her children.  and they seemed like they had never been up to the area Lisa grew up in or understood anything about the house she was raised in ... that said to me they only went up there a few times, maybe.  i find that so strange, especially since her parents are older and not doing well.  Lisa can't find the time or resources to go see her parents more than once a year?


From Lisa's reality show on TV it looks like they would spend lots of time in LA with the Hamlin's .


----------



## susieserb

GaudyGirl said:


> I wanted to reach through the t.v. and slap them.


I know, I know.  These girls are such a product of their environment leaving them nervous outside of their element.  They genuinely seemed happy to see their grandparents however.

When Lisa had her own reality TV show on E, the grandparents stayed at their home for long periods of time.


----------



## susieserb

OH Lisa WAS the original Billy on DOOLS, Christa Allen followed her popular departure back in the 90's.  Lisa was chosen to play that part when Hope AKA Kristin Alfonso departed the show.  People were devastated so they got an actress that looked an awful lot like Kristin.

Loved how Eileen said to Brandy; you watched the show, I was AT the show...so I know this answer?  This is when Brandy insisted that Christa Allen was the original Billy


----------



## lucywife

susieserb said:


> Loved how Eileen said to Brandy; you watched the show, I was AT the show...so I know this answer?


 yeah, that was funny. I like Eileen's comments about Brandi, hilarious. Looks like Brandi and Lisa V. "ruined friendship" is not the center of attention anymore, at least not as much as it was before, thank G-d! I may enjoy this season even with Brandi in it.


----------



## susieserb

lucywife said:


> yeah, that was funny. I like Eileen's comments about Brandi, hilarious. Looks like Brandi and Lisa V. "ruined friendship" is not the center of attention anymore, at least not as much as it was before, thank G-d! I may enjoy this season even with Brandi in it.


ME TOOOOOO!

I loved looking at Eileen's Malibu home, their dresses for the BBQ....glam glam glam LOVE IT.  Eileen is fabulous!


----------



## slang

Random observation - when Lisa V was getting her star last week in Palm Springs she had her guy friends there.
There was one guy Dwight who looked familiar to me and it just hit me. Is he the same Dwight who was Taylor's friend and was always by her side and now he is Lisa V's BFF?


----------



## sgj99

susieserb said:


> ME TOOOOOO!
> 
> I loved looking at Eileen's Malibu home, their dresses for the BBQ....glam glam glam LOVE IT.  Eileen is fabulous!



she's got the lifestyle that we want to see, without a doubt.

* i'm in my early 50s and remember what a hottie VVP was when i was an early teen.  it's good to see him, like most men do, he's aged nicely


----------



## jenniferelaine

slang said:


> Random observation - when Lisa V was getting her star last week in Palm Springs she had her guy friends there.
> 
> There was one guy Dwight who looked familiar to me and it just hit me. Is he the same Dwight who was Taylor's friend and was always by her side and now he is Lisa V's BFF?




I caught a rerun of the first season & they identified Dwight as Taylor's half brother. Later they just called him her friend. Not sure what the connection is to Lisa V.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Very unimpressed with Brandi. She's such a mess. She gets so drunk at every function. I felt so embarrassed for her when she corned Eileen. 

Very trashy behaviour. I'm sure she doesn't want to discuss work at a party when she's relaxing. But even worse, what she said to Lisa in the preview of the next episode :/

I have no problem with anyone being a lesbian but to make such a rude joke to someone Lisa's age in public is really horrible. 

What is her problem?


----------



## JessLovesTim

Loveluxury13 said:


> Very unimpressed with Brandi. She's such a mess. She gets so drunk at every function. I felt so embarrassed for her when she corned Eileen.
> 
> Very trashy behaviour. I'm sure she doesn't want to discuss work at a party when she's relaxing. But even worse, what she said to Lisa in the preview of the next episode :/
> 
> I have no problem with anyone being a lesbian but to make such a rude joke to someone Lisa's age in public is really horrible.
> 
> What is her problem?




I think everyone is sick and tired of Brandi at this point. Does anyone in this thread actually like her?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

JessLovesTim said:


> I think everyone is sick and tired of Brandi at this point. Does anyone in this thread actually like her?



I don't like her at all.



susieserb said:


> ME TOOOOOO!
> I loved looking at Eileen's Malibu home, their dresses for the BBQ....glam glam glam LOVE IT. Eileen is fabulous!



She is (her house is very nice) and she seems very likable too.


----------



## zaara10

susieserb said:


> OH Lisa WAS the original Billy on DOOLS, Christa Allen followed her popular departure back in the 90's.  Lisa was chosen to play that part when Hope AKA Kristin Alfonso departed the show.  People were devastated so they got an actress that looked an awful lot like Kristin.
> 
> Loved how Eileen said to Brandy; you watched the show, I was AT the show...so I know this answer?  This is when Brandy insisted that Christa Allen was the original Billy




Yes! I was like have a seat Brandi! Now you owe Eileen $100! Lol. 
Brandi said she doesn't need to kiss Lisa V's a$$, but it looks like she's trying pretty hard. Chasing her down to convince her to come to her housewarming... Let it go, she doesn't want your friendship anymore. And that awkward moment w/ her & ken... Leave the guy alone!


----------



## jenniferelaine

I hope they show Brandi being wrong about the first Billie. I was yelling at the TV when she was talking, as I was a huge DOOL fan in the early 90s.


----------



## Hally

Kim and Brandi are dead wood.


----------



## susieserb

Hally said:


> Kim and Brandi are dead wood.


Kim for some reason doesn't bother me this season; hum less visibility perhaps? I loved seeing her daughter's wedding so she gets a pass for now.


----------



## Hally

susieserb said:


> Kim for some reason doesn't bother me this season; hum less visibility perhaps? I loved seeing her daughter's wedding so she gets a pass for now.



I haven't really watched this show too often.  What is with Kim's voice?  Was it always like that?  

I know there are rumours of a relapse and it wouldn't surprise me though I hope not.  Wouldn't her dying ex be taking pain meds?  She is obviously stressed and it's risky for her to be around unmonitored pain killers.


----------



## Nahreen

In q way I feel sorry for Yolanda, she often seem to go to parties without her King David.


----------



## zippie

lucywife said:


> my co-coworker was hit and killed on the spot on 19th November (just a month ago) while crossing the street after work. And she was crossing that street every day for 38 years! I think there should be more severe panishment for drinking and driving.
> 
> so am I.
> 
> I like both new ladies, Eileen seems very normal, *no PS (Thank God!) I think she is very beautiful.*
> Looks like everybody moved on, and Brandi is on the same old page complaining about Lisa V. dropping her as a friend, so annoying.


 

Oh she has had plastic surgery for sure.


----------



## lucywife

zippie said:


> Oh she has had plastic surgery for sure.


Possibly, but her PS is not obvious, she looks normal.


----------



## Loveluxury13

lucywife said:


> Possibly, but her PS is not obvious, she looks normal.




Agreed! I've watched her on tv since I was a child and she doesn't look any different. She has all her original facial features


----------



## zippie




----------



## Loveluxury13

zippie said:


> View attachment 2842197




I've watched her on tv on DOOL. I'm not old enough to remember black and white lol. I'm only 38


----------



## zippie

Loveluxury13 said:


> I've watched her on tv on DOOL. I'm not old enough to remember black and white lol. I'm only 38


 
LOL
She does look good and not fake like the others.  Her lips aren't overinflated and her nose job only made her prettier.


----------



## horse17

^ I think Eileen looks great....I loved what Yolanda wore to Kyles BBQ..esp her gladiator sandals...


----------



## jenniferelaine

I think she looks great, too! I immediately recognized her as Ashley Abbott on Y&R (early /mid 80s the 1st time she was on there) I didn't have to squint & say " I think that's her" like I have to when I see a lot of actresses! Lol! If she's done PS, it's been subtle & good.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> Kim for some reason doesn't bother me this season; hum less visibility perhaps? I loved seeing her daughter's wedding so she gets a pass for now.


 
I enjoyed seeing the wedding too! I have to admit I teared up a bit seeing Kim so emotional and knowing that the bride's dad was so ill. I'm glad he got the chance to walk his daughter down the aisle.


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> I enjoyed seeing the wedding too! I have to admit I teared up a bit seeing Kim so emotional and knowing that the bride's dad was so ill. I'm glad he got the chance to walk his daughter down the aisle.


Girl I cried...yes I did...


----------



## swags

I thought Rinna's daughters were obnoxious. "Is everyone here chub chubs", counting Mcdonalds.  and acting as though there was no other way of life except theirs. Also seemed like Lisa let the unglamorous sister (but with normal lips) do all the recent work with her parents. 


Watching the preview for next week, Brandi is so crude. What a trashy woman.


----------



## tweezer

GaudyGirl said:


> I wanted to reach through the t.v. and slap them.


 I couldn't agree more!!! They were awful! Shows bad parenting on both Lisa and Harry's part! So spoiled and entitled! jeez! Felt bad for the people who live in Medford!


----------



## slyyls

I was embarrassed for Lisa, by the bahaviour of her daughters.   I'm sure the girl's have been raised with manners; but teenagers don't always show them when just alone with their parents.
I'm sure they will cringe one day, if they see this and be ashamed of themselves.

I'm in the minority for sure; but I think lisa Vanderpump is a phoney.  I feel she is very calculating and every move is planned with the camera in mind.
She knows supporting the gay community is advantageous to her, and Bravo eats it up.
She wasn't nearly as openly supportive when that gay waiter lived with her.  She wouldn't let him bring his friends home.  Now she is dragging gay men around with her on vacation.


----------



## horse17

tweezer said:


> I couldn't agree more!!! They were awful! Shows bad parenting on both Lisa and Harry's part! So spoiled and entitled! jeez! Felt bad for the people who live in Medford!


I agree..little spoiled brats.........I thought It was very strange that they were SO surprised to hear their mother went to church.........and then they thought that was why she was 'wierd"..?...

Lisa seems down to earth, but it seems that didnt rub off on her offspring.....


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> I agree..little spoiled brats.........*I thought It was very strange that they were SO surprised to hear their mother went to church.........and then they thought that was why she was 'wierd"..?...*
> 
> Lisa seems down to earth, but it seems that didnt rub off on her offspring.....



yes, i thought that was strange also.  they put off this whole vibe of having no idea how their mother was raised, where she was raised and the life their grandparents have.


----------



## Caz71

I may start watching. Loved Ashley on Y&R and Lisa Rinnas lips. Omg I didnt realise who Kim was until they showed us her kiddie teen pics. I used to love her as an actress. Even more reason to watch.


----------



## Caz71

Is Harry Hamlin on the show?


----------



## Nahreen

Caz71 said:


> Is Harry Hamlin on the show?



Yes we have seen him.


----------



## kemilia

Lisa's daughters, while appearing shallow and irritating (chubs chubs) seemed to really love their grandparents, and that was nice to see. And sheesh--her father's paintings were incredible!


My BF commented on how Lisa's family all looked normal, especially their lips. I find myself always staring at her lips, awful distorted things that they are, but I do like her on the show, seems pretty normal.


----------



## susieserb

kemilia said:


> Lisa's daughters, while appearing shallow and irritating (chubs chubs) seemed to really love their grandparents, and that was nice to see. And sheesh--her father's paintings were incredible!
> 
> 
> My BF commented on how Lisa's family all looked normal, especially their lips. I find myself always staring at her lips, awful distorted things that they are, but I do like her on the show, seems pretty normal.


I'm the odd person out and probably because Lisa has had those lips like for eva....BUT!! I actually love them on her.  Lisa Rinna and fat lips and like CC's on a Chanel bag.

Unlike the other HW's blown out puckers they seen to fit her face? Maybe it's because Lisa doesn't have that feline stretch thing going on KWIM.  Her face is fuller.  

Are they natural looking no, do they look totally awful? I don't think so.


----------



## Nahreen

I really dislike Brandi. She clearly can't behave and I would never dare to invite her to any party. Am now re watching last season and she is a walking disaster. Don't understand how she can get book deals, who reads them?


----------



## Jeneen

susieserb said:


> I'm the odd person out and probably because Lisa has had those lips like for eva....BUT!! I actually love them on her.  Lisa Rinna and fat lips and like CC's on a Chanel bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the other HW's blown out puckers they seen to fit her face? Maybe it's because Lisa doesn't have that feline stretch thing going on KWIM.  Her face is fuller.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they natural looking no, do they look totally awful? I don't think so.




I wouldn't say I looooove Lisa R's lips but that's the only way I've ever seen her so it just seems normal to me on her. So I guess I kind of like them because they are "her"


----------



## sgj99

susieserb said:


> I'm the odd person out and probably because Lisa has had those lips like for eva....BUT!! I actually love them on her.  Lisa Rinna and fat lips and like CC's on a Chanel bag.
> 
> Unlike the other HW's blown out puckers they seen to fit her face? Maybe it's because Lisa doesn't have that feline stretch thing going on KWIM.  Her face is fuller.
> 
> Are they natural looking no, do they look totally awful? I don't think so.



i'm with you, she wouldn't look like her without them.  she's had them plumped up as long as she's been on television.



Nahreen said:


> I really dislike Brandi. She clearly can't behave and I would never dare to invite her to any party. Am now re watching last season and she is a walking disaster. Don't understand how she can get book deals, who reads them?



i totally agree and have never understood how she can get the book deals either.  she really is a walking disaster and such an embarrassment to her sons and family.  what she calls "unfiltered" i think is crude and trashy.


----------



## mundodabolsa

kemilia said:


> My BF commented on how Lisa's family all looked normal, especially their lips. I find myself always staring at her lips, awful distorted things that they are, but I do like her on the show, seems pretty normal.



Did you notice when she came across her first modeling pics at the house and they showed them that one of her daughters (the not-driving one, Amelia?) is a carbon copy of the natural Lisa at that age? The resemblance was really striking.


----------



## susieserb

mundodabolsa said:


> Did you notice when she came across her first modeling pics at the house and they showed them that one of her daughters (the not-driving one, Amelia?) is a carbon copy of the natural Lisa at that age? The resemblance was really striking.


I sure did; although both Hamlin girls are gorgeous the second one is a chip of the ol' female block.


----------



## slang

Lisa R's lips are so disturbing I can't even look at her when she is on...everyone was so critical of Taylor's lips but her's look "natural" compared to Lisa's.

I find it hard to believe she can't find time to spend with her parents but they have a cottage in Canada and can fly to Northern Ontario every summer


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> Lisa R's lips are so disturbing I can't even look at her when she is on...everyone was so critical of Taylor's lips but her's look "natural" compared to Lisa's.
> 
> I find it hard to believe she can't find time to spend with her parents but they have a cottage in Canada and can fly to Northern Ontario every summer



She said she sees them every year and more often recently with their health issues.


----------



## Swanky

slyyls said:


> I was embarrassed for Lisa, by the bahaviour of her daughters.   I'm sure the girl's have been raised with manners; but teenagers don't always show them when just alone with their parents.
> I'm sure they will cringe one day, if they see this and be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> I'm in the minority for sure; but I think lisa Vanderpump is a phoney.  I feel she is very calculating and every move is planned with the camera in mind.
> She knows supporting the gay community is advantageous to her, and Bravo eats it up.
> She wasn't nearly as openly supportive when that gay waiter lived with her.  She wouldn't let him bring his friends home.  Now she is dragging gay men around with her on vacation.


 


Not just you!  I've never cared for her!  She's always seemed up to something to me, always.  I was always so surprised that everyone loved her.


I like Lisa Rinna, so far


----------



## starrynite_87

Brandi is a bit too desperate to be Lisa's friend especially for someone that claims she's not gonna kiss her a$$...IDK if it was mentioned, I was watch TMZ live a few weeks ago when Kyle was on and she said things are good between her and Lisa, but Brandi always seems to pick a fight with someone every season and it didn't seem like Brandi is going to be getting along with anyone


----------



## horse17

slyyls said:


> I was embarrassed for Lisa, by the bahaviour of her daughters.   I'm sure the girl's have been raised with manners; but teenagers don't always show them when just alone with their parents.
> I'm sure they will cringe one day, if they see this and be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> I'm in the minority for sure; but I think lisa Vanderpump is a phoney.  I feel she is very calculating and every move is planned with the camera in mind.
> She knows supporting the gay community is advantageous to her, and Bravo eats it up.
> She wasn't nearly as openly supportive when that gay waiter lived with her.  She wouldn't let him bring his friends home.  Now she is dragging gay men around with her on vacation.




yes, I agree with you on this.  I used to like Lisa, but the last couple of seasons she lost it for me..I cant even remember what she did last season, but I remember thinking she was just not nice and a def phony...


----------



## Bentley1

Lisa V is a snake. I was never a fan and saw/see right through all her phoney BS.


----------



## Nahreen

I like Lisa V. Brandi and Yolanda were not nice to her last season. Cedric was not an innocent victim. He was a grown up man who liked to live in someone else's mansion by playing the sympathy card on the Vanderpumps. Besides I love seeing her closet. 

I think Brandi is pathetic. She loves talking **** about others behind their back. I find her ungrateful, if it hadn't been for Sheena and the ex checking story she would have no storyline and no place on this show and probably no book deals. She chooses to stay on this show which means having to interact with Sheena, that's what Bravo pays them for.


----------



## slang

^Lisa was also not very nice last season.
Telling Brandi to bring the tabloids about Mauricio on vacation, sitting around w/ Brandi & Yo bad mouthing Kyle at afternoon tea, causing trouble and then lying about it when Kyle tried to give Carlton that necklace piece.
Lisa is a *hit stirer but gets all offended when anyone is catty with her or calls out her bad behaviour


----------



## Nahreen

Did we get to see her tell Brandi to bring the tabloids? It was a lot of talk about it but was it ever proven to be true?

Carlton was actually so annoying, going on and on about the tatoo and her sex stuff.


----------



## Nahreen

It is actually quite funny how Brandi is now best friends with former enemies Kim and Kyle. Lisa and Ken defended her when Kyle and Mauricio attacked her after the Adrienne business. I don't think Brandi has the capability to keep friends though, her behavior and bad language will eventually turn her friends away. The way she spoke to Joyce last season and then blaming it on her not being happy, stupid grown assume woman. I wonder how long Yo will put up with it. Eventually she will turn on Brandi.


----------



## slang

Kyle & Brandi are not friends. They were trying to get along for the show but something happened and now they are no longer speaking. Brandi bashes her in every interview etc.
Brandi & Kim are friends and hang out outside if the show.
Kyle, Lisa V & Lisa R all appear to be friends off the show 
I just read an interview with Yo where she says she doesn't see any of the ladies when they are not filming, not even Brandi


----------



## Nahreen

slang said:


> Kyle & Brandi are not friends. They were trying to get along for the show but something happened and now they are no longer speaking. Brandi bashes her in every interview etc.
> Brandi & Kim are friends and hang out outside if the show.
> Kyle, Lisa V & Lisa R all appear to be friends off the show
> I just read an interview with Yo where she says she doesn't see any of the ladies when they are not filming, not even Brandi



I would have trouble hanging out with Yo too. I don't like how she idoilices her husband the King.


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> Kyle & Brandi are not friends. They were trying to get along for the show but something happened and now they are no longer speaking. Brandi bashes her in every interview etc.
> Brandi & Kim are friends and hang out outside if the show.
> Kyle, Lisa V & Lisa R all appear to be friends off the show
> I just read an interview with Yo where she says she doesn't see any of the ladies when they are not filming, not even Brandi


 
I can not picture Kyle hanging around with Brandi..no way..unless its a photo opp for the show...same with Yo.....I think Yo's friendship with Brandi was only to try and make herself look good at the time.......


.I find Brandi and Kim an odd friendship as well


----------



## horse17

Now I remember when I lost it for Lisa.....I think it ws last season when she arranged a meeting between Brandi and the girl that was sleeping with brandis husband....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brandi throwing  a housewarming party in her 3rd rental is just stupid!


----------



## horse17

^ yup...

...she can have a great house, car, etc..but she's still a scank...IMO...


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> ^ yup...
> 
> ...she can have a great house, car, etc..but she's still a scank...IMO...



She's really stupid. I mean she gets a check and instead of investing it to BUY a home (a steady roof over the head of her children), she buys a car. That car depreciated as soon as it was driven off the lot.


----------



## tonij2000

^^ Yep, just makes no sense.


----------



## horse17

omg...did you catch what she just said to Lisa???.......


----------



## horse17

she is looking even more pathetic (if thats even possible)  begging for Lisas friendship.....at this point, I dont blame lisa for brushing  her off....


----------



## tonij2000

Yeah, some friend. She begs her to   "make up" and them turms around behind Lisa's back and complains that she's not gonna kiss Lisa's azz. Brandi is so low rent!


----------



## sgj99

Brandi is just so trashy - she moves from rent house to rent house yet forks out big bucks for a luxury car (that has a terrible reputation for repairs), she begs Lisa to be friends and then says her little remark about "what do you want me to do ..."  And when was Lisa V best friends with the SUR waitress that Eddie messed around with?  isn't Lisa her boss (not her best friend - which is a big difference to me).  

in the clip for next week it shows her throwing a glass of wine/water/some kind of liquid at Eileen after she (E) explained that she and Vince left their spouses to be together.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> She's really stupid. I mean she gets a check and instead of investing it to BUY a home (a steady roof over the head of her children), she buys a car. That car depreciated as soon as it was driven off the lot.




My sentiments exactly!


----------



## starrynite_87

sgj99 said:


> Brandi is just so trashy - she moves from rent house to rent house yet forks out big bucks for a luxury car (that has a terrible reputation for repairs), she begs Lisa to be friends and then says her little remark about "what do you want me to do ..."  And when was Lisa V best friends with the SUR waitress that Eddie messed around with?  isn't Lisa her boss (not her best friend - which is a big difference to me).
> 
> 
> 
> in the clip for next week it shows her throwing a glass of wine/water/some kind of liquid at Eileen after she (E) explained that she and Vince left their spouses to be together.




Exactly...she makes it seem as if Lisa was inviting Scheena out with them on shopping trips and lunch dates...she was there to work, she was one of Lisa's highest earning waitresses of course she would give her the opportunity to work her private events


----------



## Tivo

I was mesmerized by how good Yolanda looks until I discovered she's only 50. I was certain she was at least a well preserved 57 or 58.

I can't stand Brandi. I will always love Lisa V. ***** is about her business and knows how to build a brand. The other women need to stop hating and take notes. Lisa is on her THIRD successful restaurant since joining this show and has a successful spinoff with her name of which she's the queen B without having to carry it. She's a powerful woman and Brandi's brain cell fragments are starting to realize how stupid it was to turn on her.


----------



## First Lady

I'm still trying to figure out, why Yolanda believes, her and Lisa V are friends...... In real life. They're only co-workers (on the show). So why is she offended by NOT getting invites during off season.  Idk, I'm a bit lost on that situation.


----------



## caitlin1214

Did Yolanda just invite Eileen to Kyle's thing without checking with Kyle first?


----------



## Tivo

First Lady said:


> I'm still trying to figure out, why Yolanda believes, her and Lisa V are friends...... In real life. They're only co-workers (on the show). So why is she offended by NOT getting invites during off season.  Idk, I'm a bit lost on that situation.


I think it's because Lisa's star is rising and the opening of her restaurant attracted high profile attention and press. Suddenly Yolanda is pretending they were always besties. It's the Bethanny Frankel effect all over again.


----------



## caitlin1214

Tivo said:


> I think it's because Lisa's star is rising and the opening of her restaurant attracted high profile attention and press. Suddenly Yolanda is pretending they were always besties. It's the Bethanny Frankel effect all over again.



Agreed. If someone was verbally attacking me and not letting me finish my sentences when I'm trying to explain myself and getting involved in something that has nothing to do with them, I wouldn't want to invite them to my thing, either.


And I agree with you on Lisa V, too. Love her, love everything about her, thinking of being her for Halloween. Plus, she's English. As a half English myself, I respond to that.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Catty comment incoming: Dang, Brandi! That is a lot of belly on someone so skinny.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Brandi's extensions look terrible. Her natural hair is straight and only the extensions are wavy. She lives with her hairstylist shouldn't they look more blended? Also, Adrienne's extensions are terrible too- you can totally see the top of them. She certainly is wealthy enough to get a better hairdresser.


----------



## caitlin1214

Brandi, desperation is not a good look. You say your life does not revolve around Lisa, yet during Kyle's party you were all, "Please come to my thing? Please? Pleeeeaaasssse?"


----------



## Nahreen

caitlin1214 said:


> Brandi, desperation is not a good look. You say your life does not revolve around Lisa, yet during Kyle's party you were all, "Please come to my thing? Please? Pleeeeaaasssse?"



She is probably scared she will be fired if she fails to bring drama, she is not popular with the viewers. Maybe she knows that she needs to be friends with Lisa who can persuade Andi to keep her on the show.


----------



## Nahreen

horse17 said:


> Now I remember when I lost it for Lisa.....I think it ws last season when she arranged a meeting between Brandi and the girl that was sleeping with brandis husband....



The sitdown was to introduce the new series Vanderpump Rules 2 seasons ago. It gave Brandi an excellent opportunity to gain sympathy from the viewers. All that sympathy is now down the drain, she managed to ruin all that by behaving poorly.


----------



## nastasja

I can't stand Brandi. She's so trashy and crass...and there was way too much of her on this episode! I really hope she's not on the show next season.


----------



## robbins65

I love how Yolanda was the only one dressed for a "bar b que"    Who wears 6" inches heels to eat hamburgers.   LOL


----------



## swags

robbins65 said:


> I love how Yolanda was the only one dressed for a "bar b que"    Who wears 6" inches heels to eat hamburgers.   LOL


 
I was cringing when Brandi's boobs were practically falling out right in front of her mom and dad. Her outfit was terrible.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Brandi is a joke & at this point in time brings nothing to the show.. Her drama is old & tired.

Her hair is a mess & in obvious need of real help as the rest of her & her life is.


Yolanda, she doesn't have a clue... Someone needs to drop the word "fellatio" & then
she will think cunninglingus that is like having tea for two...

These women are getting very tired & the show is just not interesting any more
& are really not good examples of women in general...


----------



## jenniferelaine

Showing everyone but Brandi has been great. Lisa R & Eileen seem relatively quiet & fun, Kyle's & Kim's lives seem to be progressing normally (children growing up, etc...), Lisa V's still doing her thing & even Yolanda seems ok. But Brandi is still just stuck. Renting houses right & left, begging Lisa V to be her friend, being crass at events to gain attention....yawn.


----------



## Ladybug09

Mmmm, this seems to be the 'let talk about how much we hate Brandi' thread.

While I get tired of the 'my king' stuff' I really like Yolanda. I like Lisa R, to a point. She seems not to take herself too seriously.


----------



## swags

I like Eileen but I am a YR fan and have been for years. I would have liked Lisa R but her bratty entitled daughters were a turnoff. I can't say I like any of the others. I find Kim to be very awkward, she is overdoing imitating Lisa Vs accent. I don't find Yolanda interesting, especially after excusing her kid for drunk driving. Kyle, I used to like but she is clearly acting now.  Lisa V puts on a nice show for the most part. Brandi landed Celebrity Apprentice, I keep seeing the ads, so someone out there thinks she makes for good tv.


I still watch but find the earlier seasons to be more entertaining.


----------



## starrynite_87

First Lady said:


> I'm still trying to figure out, why Yolanda believes, her and Lisa V are friends...... In real life. They're only co-workers (on the show). So why is she offended by NOT getting invites during off season.  Idk, I'm a bit lost on that situation.




I thought they were friend before the show because of Muhammad...I totally understand why Lisa didn't invite the other ladies...how many times have we seen it that when a housewife is being honored/throws an event and invites the other ladies(especially the ones she has drama with) it always leads to a fight


----------



## starrynite_87

swags said:


> I was cringing when Brandi's boobs were practically falling out right in front of her mom and dad. Her outfit was terrible.




Brandi's dresses look like the ones strippers wear...especially the one she wore to the white party


----------



## Tivo

starrynite_87 said:


> I thought they were friend before the show because of Muhammad...I totally understand why Lisa didn't invite the other ladies...how many times have we seen it that when a housewife is being honored/throws an event and invites the other ladies(especially the ones she has drama with) it always leads to a fight


And after the way she was treated at last years reunion why would she invite them anywhere?
The idea that Lisa is the one wrong for not just "getting over" the ambush is insanity. These chicks have their own agenda/reasons for wanting to be friendly with Lisa and I love the way she's handling it.


----------



## Tivo

horse17 said:


> Yo's been around the block a few times..shes no dummy...my guess is she was trying to play sweet, innocent and ever so classy...


I couldn't agree more. She tries so hard to act above it all.


----------



## horse17

hotshot said:


> Brandi is a joke & at this point in time brings nothing to the show.. Her drama is old & tired.
> 
> Her hair is a mess & in obvious need of real help as the rest of her & her life is.
> 
> 
> *Yolanda, she doesn't have a clue... Someone needs to drop the word "fellatio" & then*
> *she will think cunninglingus that is like having tea for two...*
> 
> These women are getting very tired & the show is just not interesting any more
> & are really not good examples of women in general...




Yo's been around the block a few times..shes no dummy...my guess is she was trying to play sweet, innocent and ever so classy...


----------



## horse17

^ I thought Yo was acting like a spoiled brat when questioning Lisa on why she wasnt invited to Palm springs...over and over...


----------



## zippie

I just can't with Lisa R's lips they are so over inflated and fake, all I see is her lips...YUCK.  Brandi is a low life wannabe and she needs to lay off the fillers and botox.  I like Lisa V, she is a great business woman, smart and loves animals - to me that says a lot about her character.


----------



## Tivo

Lisa V's objective is building her empire, not building friendships with catty women. I ain't mad at her at all. She sees the big picture and has from day one. As volatile as the restaurant business is you don't churn out three successful ventures unless you know what you're doing and you're very smart and savvy. Lisa is ALWAYS working.


----------



## Love4H

Tivo said:


> Lisa V's objective is building her empire, not building friendships with catty women. I ain't mad at her at all. She sees the big picture and has from day one. As volatile as the restaurant business is you don't churn out three successful ventures unless you know what you're doing and you're very smart and savvy. Lisa is ALWAYS working.




And that's so annoying about her. 
She's always acting, always manipulating, planning her every step. 
I really don't like people like Lisa V though they're usually very charming and successful. But would step on your neck and crack your bones to reach her goals.


----------



## Grace123

Tivo said:


> I was mesmerized by how good Yolanda looks until I discovered she's only 50. I was certain she was at least a well preserved 57 or 58.
> 
> I can't stand Brandi. I will always love Lisa V. ***** is about her business and knows how to build a brand. The other women need to stop hating and take notes. Lisa is on her THIRD successful restaurant since joining this show and has a successful spinoff with her name of which she's the queen B without having to carry it. She's a powerful woman and Brandi's brain cell fragments are starting to realize how stupid it was to turn on her.



Totally this.


----------



## starrynite_87

Tivo said:


> Lisa V's objective is building her empire, not building friendships with catty women. I ain't mad at her at all. She sees the big picture and has from day one. As volatile as the restaurant business is you don't churn out three successful ventures unless you know what you're doing and you're very smart and savvy. Lisa is ALWAYS working.




Amen to all of this...I feel like we need more women like her.


----------



## horse17

Tivo said:


> Lisa V's objective is building her empire, not building friendships with catty women. I ain't mad at her at all. She sees the big picture and has from day one. As volatile as the restaurant business is you don't churn out three successful ventures unless you know what you're doing and you're very smart and savvy. Lisa is ALWAYS working.


ITA...I love her business savvy...and being all about her business...love that, and yes, as a woman with your own business, sometimes you are portrayed as a total biach............. ..i really used to like her as she seemed above all the drama, catty BS....but after last season I saw a little bit of a mean girl...esp when she arranged that meeting with brandi and the mistress....If Brandi was my friend, I would never put her in that situation.....


----------



## starrynite_87

horse17 said:


> ITA...I love her business savvy...and being all about her business...love that, and yes, as a woman with your own business, sometimes you are portrayed as a total biach............. ..i really used to like her as she seemed above all the drama, catty BS....but after last season I saw a little bit of a mean girl...esp when she arranged that meeting with brandi and the mistress....If Brandi was my friend, I would never put her in that situation.....




As stated earlier I think it was more so Bravo's doing to introduce the spin off since Scheena was one of Lisa's employees for many years and it seem like a perfect Segway into Vanderpump Rules


----------



## slyyls

Lisa V's business savvy aside; ( I do give her props for that) for her to say to Brandi's parents; that "I blame the parents" was holier than thou.      What about her son Max?   Are we supposed tho blame her and Ken for Max's past problems, and current older girlfriend situation?
Maybe Max is looking to his older girlfriend to provide him with the nurturing he didn't receive from Lisa?   Lisa and Ken always seem so distant towards him.  Poor Max, do you  blame the parents too Lisa?


----------



## sgj99

and isn't it strange that Max's girlfriend is 10 years older than him?  remember a couple of seasons ago when Lisa and Ken went to the South of France to visit Ken's son who was married to a woman almost Lisa's age (they had been friends)?  Lisa said then that it took her a while to get over that one but she eventually did and Ken's son and her former friend have been married for quite a while now.


----------



## tonij2000

I think Lisa was joking when she told Brandi's parents that she blames the parents.


----------



## imgg

starrynite_87 said:


> Amen to all of this...I feel like we need more women like her.



Agree!


----------



## amber88

Am I the only one who picks up on this really bizarre sexual tension between Brandi and Lisa?


----------



## JessLovesTim

amber88 said:


> Am I the only one who picks up on this really bizarre sexual tension between Brandi and Lisa?


 No, but I feel like there is that tension between Brandi and Ken. I used to be so annoyed when she would hit on Ken in front of Lisa and call him her boyfriend (when Brandi and Lisa used to be friends). I know that it was supposed to be a huge joke with them, but if I were Lisa, I would be really annoyed by that.


----------



## horse17

JessLovesTim said:


> No, but I feel like there is that tension between Brandi and Ken. I used to be so annoyed when she would hit on Ken in front of Lisa and call him her boyfriend (when Brandi and Lisa used to be friends). I know that it was supposed to be a huge joke with them, but if I were Lisa, I would be really annoyed by that.


Im sure it wasnt a joke with brandi...if she had the chance, she would sleep with Ken....just for the $$$$$


----------



## imgg

slyyls said:


> Lisa V's business savvy aside; ( I do give her props for that) for her to say to Brandi's parents; that "I blame the parents" was holier than thou.      What about her son Max?   Are we supposed tho blame her and Ken for Max's past problems, and current older girlfriend situation?
> Maybe Max is looking to his older girlfriend to provide him with the nurturing he didn't receive from Lisa?   Lisa and Ken always seem so distant towards him.  Poor Max, do you  blame the parents too Lisa?



It's hard to compare a biological child with an adopted foster child.  A foster child tends to come with a lot of problems and no matter how good of a parent you try to be, you missed out of those formative bonding years.  We really don't know the whole history with their son Max, but I am assuming there are problems that Lisa doesn't want televised and I don't blame her.   I commend Lisa & Ken for adopting a foster child, that is no easy task.


----------



## horse17

imgg said:


> It's hard to compare a biological child with an adopted foster child.  A foster child tends to come with a lot of problems and no matter how good of a parent you try to be, you missed out of those formative bonding years.  We really don't know the whole history with their son Max, but I am assuming there are problems that Lisa doesn't want televised and I don't blame her.   I commend Lisa & Ken for adopting a foster child, that is no easy task.


I agree with this...was max a foster child?....I thought I saw  pictures of him with Lisa as a baby?...


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> I agree with this...was max a foster child?....I thought I saw  pictures of him with Lisa as a baby?...



She said he was a foster child they adopted, but I am not sure at what age.


----------



## Love4H

slyyls said:


> Lisa V's business savvy aside; ( I do give her props for that) for her to say to Brandi's parents; that "I blame the parents" was holier than thou.      What about her son Max?   Are we supposed tho blame her and Ken for Max's past problems, and current older girlfriend situation?
> Maybe Max is looking to his older girlfriend to provide him with the nurturing he didn't receive from Lisa?   Lisa and Ken always seem so distant towards him.  Poor Max, do you  blame the parents too Lisa?



They adopted him when he was about 1-2 years old, I remeber she said it during the first season. 
I always thought Lisa was very cold towards Max. You could see the way she treated him was way different than the way she treated her daughter. 
What surprised me the most was that Lisa and Ken moved to BH because of their daughter, closed all their other businesses and etc. Yet they sent away Max to another state to a boarding school bcs he as she said "BH was a bad influence on Max".  He was about 15 at that time if I remember correctly. 
That was the moment I started disliking her.


----------



## lulilu

This show has become one giant yawnfest.  The only reaction I have to it is I throw up in my mouth whenever Brandi is on the screen or being discussed.  Ugh.


----------



## imgg

Love4H said:


> They adopted him when he was about 1-2 years old, I remeber she said it during the first season.
> I always thought Lisa was very cold towards Max. You could see the way she treated him was way different than the way she treated her daughter.
> What surprised me the most was that Lisa and Ken moved to BH because of their daughter, closed all their other businesses and etc. Yet they sent away Max to another state to a boarding school bcs he as she said "BH was a bad influence on Max".  He was about 15 at that time if I remember correctly.
> That was the moment I started disliking her.



They have showed so little of Lisa with Max so IMO it would be hard to come to any conclusions.  We don't know the history so I prefer to hold judgment on someone until you get more information.  I know from experience foster kids are VERY hard.   I have family members who have adopted foster kids and they have so much baggage that is really hard to break even at 1-2 years old.  These poor kids were damaged by their biological parents and nothing you can do can repair the damage they hold inside.


----------



## imgg

lulilu said:


> This show has become one giant yawnfest.  The only reaction I have to it is I throw up in my mouth whenever Brandi is on the screen or being discussed.  Ugh.



I wish Brandi would go away or at least stop giving her so much air time.  I still can't get over the image of her dress above her waist and a tampon string hanging for the world to see.


----------



## Nahreen

Love4H said:


> They adopted him when he was about 1-2 years old, I remeber she said it during the first season.
> I always thought Lisa was very cold towards Max. You could see the way she treated him was way different than the way she treated her daughter.
> What surprised me the most was that Lisa and Ken moved to BH because of their daughter, closed all their other businesses and etc. Yet they sent away Max to another state to a boarding school bcs he as she said "BH was a bad influence on Max".  He was about 15 at that time if I remember correctly.
> That was the moment I started disliking her.



It's possible that Max could not handle living a priviliged life in BH and got into trouble. It can't be something one wants to discuss on tv, it is sensitive and nothing a parent would want to expose. I honestly don't think she loves Max any less than the daughter just because he is a foster child. Max might be the type of person that keeps making bad choices in his life. I don't know if his biological parents are alive and he knows who they are, such things can be difficult.


----------



## Nahreen

They are showing last season here and I'm re watching. Leading up to the Puerto Rico trip,  Brandi is so cold to Lisa, not liking the kisses on the cheeks and not waiting to talk to Lisa. As a matter of fact she is treating Lisa the same way as Lisa is now treating Brandi, carma is a ***** Brandi!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Brandi is trouble & her comment to Lisa was so over the top if revealed very much
about her character & her sexual prowess. Bad taste & insulting, but Lisa
did give the right answer & Lisa is no fool about any of the housewives

While she might be a good mom,all of this is available for her children to see
at some point or for that matter have someone show it to her boys.

Her behavior is so despicable & she is so unfiltered .


----------



## slang

I can't believe Eileen is the oldest! She is 55 y/o but to me looks about 10 yrs younger than Lisa V (who is 54).
Lisa V looks a lot older than the rest of the cast but Lisa R & Yo are both 51 & Kim is 50.
Kim has been looking good this season, I wonder what she has been doing to her face. I really need to research what is new in skin treatments - I'm not a fan of injectables but I love peels, laser treatments etc


----------



## horse17

Nahreen said:


> It's possible that Max could not handle living a priviliged life in BH and got into trouble. It can't be something one wants to discuss on tv, it is sensitive and nothing a parent would want to expose. I honestly don't think she loves Max any less than the daughter just because he is a foster child. Max might be the type of person that keeps making bad choices in his life. I don't know if his biological parents are alive and he knows who they are, such things can be difficult.


I was thinking the same....we dont know what has transpired with Max. I cant believe she would love him any less....for some reason, I thought I heard that he had been in some trouble....im sure he does not want to be a part of Reality TV...it can be a very tough situation for everyone involved.


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> I can't believe Eileen is the oldest! She is 55 y/o but to me looks about 10 yrs younger than Lisa V (who is 54).
> Lisa V looks a lot older than the rest of the cast but Lisa R & Yo are both 51 & Kim is 50.
> Kim has been looking good this season, I wonder what she has been doing to her face. I really need to research what is new in skin treatments - I'm not a fan of injectables but I love peels, laser treatments etc


I think Kim looks better because shes off all the drinking drugs etc...that can take a toll on your skin...and im sure shes had some help too....


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> I can't believe Eileen is the oldest! She is 55 y/o but to me looks about 10 yrs younger than Lisa V (who is 54).
> Lisa V looks a lot older than the rest of the cast but Lisa R & Yo are both 51 & Kim is 50.
> Kim has been looking good this season, I wonder what she has been doing to her face. I really need to research what is new in skin treatments - I'm not a fan of injectables but I love peels, laser treatments etc



No way!  Eileen looks super fabulous, she's my favorite (obviously lol), I also like Lisa R. and Yo style-wise, (most of all Yo)
Agreed, Lisa V. looks the oldest, but that's her style, (very dated and tacky JMO, sorry), Brandi is trashy and tacky, and she is desperately trying to look younger, but inflated face ages her a lot. 
Richards sisters have no style to speak of.


----------



## Love Of My Life

slang said:


> I can't believe Eileen is the oldest! She is 55 y/o but to me looks about 10 yrs younger than Lisa V (who is 54).
> Lisa V looks a lot older than the rest of the cast but Lisa R & Yo are both 51 & Kim is 50.
> Kim has been looking good this season, I wonder what she has been doing to ht er face. I really need to research what is new in skin treatments - I'm not a fan of injectables but I love peels, laser treatments etc


 

Lisa V does look dated & older compared to the others.

They all have pretty amazing bodies & work really hard to keep them..LOL

Wish they would work harder on wearing clothes that are not like a second skin
it isn't always flattering to their body shapes

Kyle strikes me as one who really takes exceptional care of her skin & she
does have the best "hair" in the bunch...


----------



## chowlover2

horse17 said:


> I was thinking the same....we dont know what has transpired with Max. I cant believe she would love him any less....for some reason, I thought I heard that he had been in some trouble....im sure he does not want to be a part of Reality TV...it can be a very tough situation for everyone involved.




I believe Max had problems with drugs, at least that's what I think they referenced in the first season when they were looking at music schools for Max. Too much of that stuff available in BH, so no wonder they sent him away to school.


----------



## sgj99

Nahreen said:


> It's possible that Max could not handle living a priviliged life in BH and got into trouble. It can't be something one wants to discuss on tv, it is sensitive and nothing a parent would want to expose. I honestly don't think she loves Max any less than the daughter just because he is a foster child. Max might be the type of person that keeps making bad choices in his life. I don't know if his biological parents are alive and he knows who they are, such things can be difficult.



i agree.  i got the sense that they sent him to boarding school to remove him from bad influences, not for a lack of parental love.  as far as appearing on the show or being mentioned, he may have asked them to keep him out of it.


----------



## LemonDrop

Brandi... Sigh ... The low self esteem of this woman makes me cringe. I wonder if she's ever felt value other than sexually??!! It's like she keeps throwing it out there in this desperate attempt to be relevant. 

When she explained that things you don't remember don't count and didn't happen, like blackout sex. I just shook my head. Is that how she values herself? That's how she is teaching her sons to treat women??!! 

i really just feel sorry for her. She needs professional help.


----------



## sgj99

LemonDrop said:


> Brandi... Sigh ... The low self esteem of this woman makes me cringe. I wonder if she's ever felt value other than sexually??!! It's like she keeps throwing it out there in this desperate attempt to be relevant.
> 
> *When she explained that things you don't remember don't count and didn't happen, like blackout sex.* I just shook my head. Is that how she values herself? That's how she is teaching her sons to treat women??!!
> 
> i really just feel sorry for her. She needs professional help.



that comment just blew me away!


----------



## Swanky

Agreed.  She's had him since he was 6 weeks old according to reports.  
I found her very disrespectful blaming Brandi's parent's to their face, it's just not kind.

As far as her looking out of date, YES! She looks like she was a character on Dynasty!

Brandi is a hawt mess, for her well being they need to boot her.



Love4H said:


> *They adopted him when he was about 1-2 years old, I remeber she said it during the first season.
> I always thought Lisa was very cold towards Max. You could see the way she treated him was way different than the way she treated her daughter.*
> What surprised me the most was that Lisa and Ken moved to BH because of their daughter, closed all their other businesses and etc. Yet they sent away Max to another state to a boarding school bcs he as she said "BH was a bad influence on Max".  He was about 15 at that time if I remember correctly.
> That was the moment I started disliking her.





*When Did Lisa Vanderpump Adopt Max? You Asked, We Answer!
* 
Lisa Vanderpump has three children &#8212; if you count her beloved pom, Giggy. But if you want to get technical and just count her human children, she has two kids: her daughter, Pandora, and her adopted son, Max.

So when did the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star adopt Max?

Lisa adopted her son from foster care in 1992 when he was just six weeks old. When she was about to begin Real Housewives&#8217; first season, she was prepared for the fact that things might get complicated if his biological parents came out of the woodwork. 

"I adopted him from foster care and I really had to be on the same page as him in saying, 'It's possible that maybe your birth parents will come forward,&#8217;&#8221; Lisa has said. She continues by saying that she told Max, &#8220;I just said, 'You ready? Because we're in a public arena, and they might recognize us.' But I'm very open about it."

Max was apparently a bit of a troublemaker in his teen years. He had started skipping school and smoking pot while he was living in Beverly Hills, so Lisa and Ken decided to send him to Idaho to finish high school. Upon graduating, he returned to California to attend the Musicians Institute and pursue his love of music.

Max turned 21 on December 7, 2012, and Lisa tweeted, &#8220;I wish my son Max a very happy 21st birthday today.&#8221; Aww! Sounds like the two still have a great relationship. 

http://www.wetpaint.com/real-housew...lisa-vanderpump-adopt-max-you-asked-we-answer


----------



## Nahreen

Brandi is so embarrassing. She needs to wash her mouth with soap. Eat my pussy, who says that???

I am glad Eileen decided not to be influenced about what the other ladies said behind Lisas back.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nahreen said:


> Brandi is so embarrassing. She needs to wash her mouth with soap. Eat my pussy, who says that???
> 
> I am glad Eileen decided not to be influenced about what the other ladies said behind Lisas back.


 

The "eat my pussy" comment was done for shock value & Lisa V handles
those situations quite well.. A bit unexpected but just reveals so much about
Brandi's character. 

Blackout sex... who wants to have sex & reflect that its blackout sex..

Brandi gives off vibes of being a very unsavory human being .
She needs to resolve her issues & address her unhappiness, insecurity &
understand that her sexual prowess is not an attribute..


----------



## Nahreen

Yolanda is a **** stirrer too. Her talk about the King annoys me too.

They are showing last season here and I'm re-watching. It is interesting seeing it again when you know what happened. You can see how several episodes are preparations for Yolanda and Brandis attack on Lisa. It is possible that Kyle was just a pawn for them to manipulate. Kim is always a wild card, one never knows how she will react.

I think Ken is the most difficult for Brandi to make amendments to. He was really hurt about her behavior. He defended her against Adrienne and she repaid it by stabbing his wife in the back after she had become bestie with Yo.


----------



## susieserb

Honestly I think all the drama on the HW series is total BS; they're friends IRL (especially on the BH series) thus laugh over all the money they are making with ratings and viewership.

After The Hills reveal, we as the viewers, should learn our lesson and realize that reality TeeeeVeee shows are the new fangled soap opera and their story line is just as fake and silly as the lore of ol.


----------



## Nahreen

susieserb said:


> Honestly I think all the drama on the HW series is total BS; they're friends IRL (especially on the BH series) thus laugh over all the money they are making with ratings and viewership.
> 
> After The Hills reveal, we as the viewers, should learn our lesson and realize that reality TeeeeVeee shows are the new fangled soap opera and their story line is just as fake and silly as the lore of ol.



I truly enjoy it. But I still would not want to play Brandis or Yo's part.


----------



## susieserb

Nahreen said:


> I truly enjoy it. But I still would not want to play Brandis or Yo's part.


Sadly....so do I. 
Where I think the reality lies is in the jealousy, greed component, i.e one star making more then the other or getting more air time.  With that said how's that different then "scripted" shows i.e. Desperate HW?


----------



## slang

susieserb said:


> Honestly I think all the drama on the HW series is total BS; they're friends IRL (especially on the BH series) thus laugh over all the money they are making with ratings and viewership.
> 
> After The Hills reveal, we as the viewers, should learn our lesson and realize that reality TeeeeVeee shows are the new fangled soap opera and their story line is just as fake and silly as the lore of ol.



I don't think they are friends IRL. Yo has already said she doesn't speak to any of them when not filming
Lisa & Kyle don't appear to speak to Brandi - based on Brandi's podcast & twitter
Kim & Brandi appear to be friends and Both Lisa's with Kyle but that's about it


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think they are friends either.


----------



## susieserb

WORK FRIENDS^^ Twitter for publicity...It's JMHO but I'm gonna stick to it.  Look at all the buzz it creates which is only good for their show and pocket books.


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> WORK FRIENDS^^ Twitter for publicity...It's JMHO but I'm gonna stick to it.  Look at all the buzz it creates which is only good for their show and pocket books.



Right, work friends/castmates. Not ride or die, real deal friends.


----------



## slang

Yes they are co-workers but no way they are friends, they don't even see each other or hang out when not filming. They say so right on the show and on their blogs and that's alright. Most people don't hang out with their co-workers when not at work and this show is their work


----------



## sgj99

hotshot said:


> The "eat my pussy" comment was done for shock value & Lisa V handles
> those situations quite well.. A bit unexpected but just reveals so much about
> Brandi's character.
> 
> Blackout sex... who wants to have sex & reflect that its blackout sex..
> 
> Brandi gives off vibes of being a very unsavory human being .
> She needs to resolve her issues & address her unhappiness, insecurity &
> understand that her sexual prowess is not an attribute..



Brandi needs some heavy-duty therapy.  she needs professional help.  her issues are deep and her unhappiness has to effect those boys of hers.  _if she had any sense_ at all she find a shrink, get off of television, stop drinking and quit talking about her sex life.  of course she won't do it because she has no sense, she's an idiot, she thinks only of herself and is a fame-whore to boot!


----------



## pink1

Brandi is really , really offensive.  Everything that comes out of her mouth makes me cringe.  Surely she realizes we all see she is saying these things for attention/shock factor.  She does not fit in w/ the cast and needs to go.


----------



## caitlin1214

The two Lisas had dinner before Lisa V's star ceremony and I remember the conversation being a bit spicy. The difference is, the people at the dinner were comfortable enough with each other to talk about things like intimate grooming. (Well, Lisa V's housekeeper wasn't. That's why Lisa asked her to leave the room.)


I only saw the preview of that episode, but when Brandi said that it was appropos of nothing Lisa and Brandi weren't close enough for her to about something like that.

Also, this may be just me, but I never jokingly promise sexual favors to my friends. I'm sure there are some who do, (and technically, none of that is correct, etiquette-wise), but they've read the room and the people they're with and everybody's comfortable with that.


----------



## slang

What Brandi said was stupid and inappropriate but I don't think Lisa was the slightest bit offended. Maybe that's how she & Brandi joked when they were friends 
When she ran back to the table to tell all the other ladies what Brandi had said she couldn't wait to tell them, she wasn't upset
Now, she did seem upset that Brandi pulled a branch off her 100 y/o olive tree


----------



## Love Of My Life

slang said:


> What Brandi said was stupid and inappropriate but I don't think Lisa was the slightest bit offended. Maybe that's how she & Brandi joked when they were friends
> When she ran back to the table to tell all the other ladies what Brandi had said she couldn't wait to tell them, she wasn't upset
> Now, she did seem upset that Brandi pulled a branch off her 100 y/o olive tree


 

Brandi is very desperate to regain Lisa's friendship & will resort to do
anything it appears.. While there are no cobwebs between Brandi's legs
I think Lisa has had her full of Brandi's sexual overtones & at this point
Brandi brings nothing to the table.. 

And do agree Brandi needs help... she is in a downward spiral & not 
the kind of environment you want to bring children up in..


----------



## susieserb

hotshot said:


> Brandi is very desperate to regain Lisa's friendship & will resort to do
> anything it appears.. While there are no cobwebs between Brandi's legs
> I think Lisa has had her full of Brandi's sexual overtones & at this point
> Brandi brings nothing to the table..
> 
> And do agree Brandi needs help... she is in a downward spiral & not
> the kind of environment you want to bring children up in..


Brandi is desperate to stay on the show and get a pay check....


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Brandi just sees Lisa V as a challenge. If she wins her over she will be just as nasty as we've seen her be to her before.


----------



## JessLovesTim

susieserb said:


> Brandi is desperate to stay on the show and get a pay check....




Here's the thing about Brandi that drives me crazy- she is such a controversial person on the show that I would be concerned that she may not be on the show in the future. (I would be concerned if I were her, not that I want her to stay on the show). Therefore, she doesn't really have a steady income. She needs to start saving money for the future and stop spending it on fillers, Botox, cars, parties, etc. if she gets kicked off the show then opportunities like future book deals and other TV shows will eventually stop coming in. And her crass attitude is going to ruin any chance of her getting into a real job like real estate or something for the future. And I think her alimony from Eddie has stopped. It just really is annoying that she doesn't see this and plan for her future. I guess all she could do is hope for a sugar daddy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JessLovesTim said:


> Here's the thing about Brandi that drives me crazy- she is such a controversial person on the show that I would be concerned that she may not be on the show in the future. (I would be concerned if I were her, not that I want her to stay on the show). Therefore, she doesn't really have a steady income. She needs to start saving money for the future and stop spending it on fillers, Botox, cars, parties, etc. if she gets kicked off the show then opportunities like future book deals and other TV shows will eventually stop coming in. And her crass attitude is going to ruin any chance of her getting into a real job like real estate or something for the future. And I think her alimony from Eddie has stopped. It just really is annoying that she doesn't see this and plan for her future. I guess all she could do is hope for a sugar daddy.


 

I doubt a sugar daddy will be interested in her.. her time for that has long gone
& with all cs classes, pole dancing  & everything else, she's bad news all around

 She is just so sad & pathetic


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Nahreen said:


> *It's possible that Max could not handle living a priviliged life in BH and got into trouble.* It can't be something one wants to discuss on tv, it is sensitive and nothing a parent would want to expose. I honestly don't think she loves Max any less than the daughter just because he is a foster child. Max might be the type of person that keeps making bad choices in his life. I don't know if his biological parents are alive and he knows who they are, such things can be difficult.



In season 1, episode 4 "It's My Party and I'll Spend If I Want To" Lisa says she feels Hollywood is very toxic (for Max) and therefore wants him to be away from that (influence). She even goes so far to say it might have been a mistake to bring him to Los Angeles in the first place. 

If I am not mistaken Max was sent to a boarding school because he was found out skipping school and doing drugs with a group of sketchy friends. Max was also getting bad grades in school, so Lisa and Ken reacted swiftly and removed him from this negative environment.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

lulilu said:


> This show has become one giant yawnfest. The only reaction I have to it is I throw up in my mouth whenever Brandi is on the screen or being discussed. Ugh.



I always skip through any segments featuring Brandi.


----------



## GoGlam

Wentworth-Roth said:


> In season 1, episode 4 "It's My Party and I'll Spend If I Want To" Lisa says she feels Hollywood is very toxic (for Max) and therefore wants him to be away from that (influence). She even goes so far to say it might have been a mistake to bring him to Los Angeles in the first place.
> 
> If I am not mistaken Max was sent to a boarding school because he was found out skipping school and doing drugs with a group of sketchy friends. Max was also getting bad grades in school, so Lisa and Ken reacted swiftly and removed him from this negative environment.




Good for her for taking action!


----------



## zaara10

COPENHAGEN said:


> Brandi just sees Lisa V as a challenge. If she wins her over she will be just as nasty as we've seen her be to her before.




I can see that to be true. I'm glad Lisa is keeping her guard up. If I were ken I'd refuse to meet w/ Brandi. Leave the trash on the curb! No need for her nastiness back in their lives. I'm surprised Adrienne reconciled w/ her.


----------



## 26Alexandra

zaara10 said:


> I can see that to be true. I'm glad Lisa is keeping her guard up. If I were ken I'd refuse to meet w/ Brandi. Leave the trash on the curb! No need for her nastiness back in their lives. I'm surprised Adrienne reconciled w/ her.




Adrienne just reconciled with her for the show. To have a little airtime.


----------



## Sassys

For all of those that do not like Brandi, I have a question. 

You do know that this is a "reality" tv show; how do we know Brandi is not told to act this way? When you are on a "reality" show, you are given a character once the producers edit all footage that is taped. Once that footage is aired, the audience then reacts to a *character* and the cast member is then told by producers, "you need to do this more, or say this more or act this way more, because that is what the audience is reacting to.

Are there some people who are exactly like they are on their reality show - of course. But there are many, who are nothing like what you see on tv.

Reality people are told what to say. No they are not given a script, but it is the producers job to set the scene. Everyone on reality tv has a roll and have to play up to that role, if they want to stay on the show. The more you play up that roll and become good at it; the more fame you get and the more money you get.


----------



## DrDior

Whether it's real or to play a role, the Brandi Glanville 'brand' - onscreen and off - is simply boring and tedious at this point. And you know what happens to the tiresome? Ask Alex McCord.


----------



## SouthTampa

Sassys said:


> For all of those that do not like Brandi, I have a question.
> 
> You do know that this is a "reality" tv show; how do we know Brandi is not told to act this way? When you are on a "reality" show, you are given a character once the producers edit all footage that is taped. Once that footage is aired, the audience then reacts to a *character* and the cast member is then told by producers, "you need to do this more, or say this more or act this way more, because that is what the audience is reacting to.
> 
> Are there some people who are exactly like they are on their reality show - of course. But there are many, who are nothing like what you see on tv.
> 
> Reality people are told what to say. No they are not given a script, but it is the producers job to set the scene. Everyone on reality tv has a roll and have to play up to that role, if they want to stay on the show. The more you play up that roll and become good at it; the more fame you get and the more money you get.


I do not think it possible for Brandi to be that good of an actress&#128563;


----------



## slang

I don't care if this show portrays the "real" or "reality" Brandi - she's a bore and has no storyline.
I watch this show for the eye candy and she brings nothing to the table for me. 
Thank God for the fast forward button although I will watch her this week when she throws wine in Eileen's face. I'm secretly hoping Eileen hauls off and whacks her...


----------



## horse17

Im sure the producers set the scene...and Im sure that the actors "play up"  their roll...however, IMO, brandi is still in charge of how far that line is crossed, as well as the disgusting remarks about her sex life etc............she is also the only one responsible for being a drunken skank parading around at nightclubs with a string hanging out of her....Sassys, I dont mean to disregard your whole post because I do agree that at the end of the day, it is a realty show and they are playing characters.....but IRL,  I would bet that brandi is very much like the scank she plays on TV....


----------



## nycmom

DrDior said:


> Whether it's real or to play a role, the Brandi Glanville 'brand' - onscreen and off - is simply boring and tedious at this point. And you know what happens to the tiresome? Ask Alex McCord.



!!!


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> Im sure the producers set the scene...and Im sure that the actors "play up"  their roll...however, IMO, brandi is still in charge of how far that line is crossed, as well as the disgusting remarks about her sex life etc............she is also the only one responsible for being a drunken skank parading around at nightclubs with a string hanging out of her....Sassys, I dont mean to disregard your whole post because I do agree that at the end of the day, it is a realty show and they are playing characters.....but IRL,  I would bet that brandi is very much like the scank she plays on TV....



well said.


----------



## citrus

It's the nature now of reality to take small aspects, usually the negative ones, of the players personality and enlarge them greatly.

Brandi swears, is crass and a little bit slutty. The producers then ask her to amp it up and that's her character. 
I remember Andy kind of attacking/questioning Tamra on WWHL about the response one season to her nasty and *****y ways.
Tamra responded with 'and you pay me an awful lot of money to be that *****' (paraphrasing here).
Yes Sassy I kind of think it's a bit of both.


----------



## beekmanhill

nycmom said:


> !!!



Alex and Simon have sold their Brooklyn house and relocated to Australia permanently.  I think they never recovered from playing their roles on RHofNY.


----------



## tomz_grl

beekmanhill said:


> Alex and Simon have sold their Brooklyn house and relocated to Australia permanently.  I think they never recovered from playing their roles on RHofNY.



Wow! Did not know that... Didn't they do the marriage show too?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

beekmanhill said:


> Alex and Simon have sold their Brooklyn house and relocated to Australia permanently. *I think they never recovered from playing their roles on RHofNY*.



Interesting... I wish them all the best. I think the same as you.


----------



## sgj99

beekmanhill said:


> Alex and Simon have sold their Brooklyn house and relocated to Australia permanently.  I think they never recovered from playing their roles on RHofNY.


 
wow!  that's interesting.  I agree, they never got over not making it big in reality television.  both of them were a little fame hungry.



tomz_grl said:


> Wow! Did not know that... Didn't they do the marriage show too?


 
sadly, yes they did - VH1 Couples Therapy, I think.  I never saw it but for two people who always spoke about how absurdly close they were to each other to go on a marriage therapy show was just a sign of "I need to be on television no matter what."  in the same boat are Aviva and Reid from NY.  they are on "Marriage Boot Camp" on the WE channel.


----------



## guccimamma

beekmanhill said:


> Alex and Simon have sold their Brooklyn house and relocated to Australia permanently.  I think they never recovered from playing their roles on RHofNY.



good for them. hope their kids grow up healthy and normal!


----------



## beekmanhill

This was his Twitter announcement in September.  
And we're off....... off to Australia to live! Our beautiful Brooklyn home went on the market this morning! http://www.stribling.com/properties/11244210 &#8230;



The house sold and they left a couple of weeks ago, took a long trip through US, ending in Texas at Alex's mother's home, and then flew off to Oz.

I too think they got all caught up in the celebrity game, but it didn't work out for them, and there were then no regular jobs they could get.  Simon was busy doing blogs about the truth in reality shows, and was trying to get Twitter wars going with ANdy, but nothing caught on.   Jill is caught up in fame  too, but has loads of money and can buy into what she wants.  She may not get a show, but she gets the parties, the charity events, etc.  

I didn't know about Aviva doing a Marriage Boot Camp show.  I dont think she has a whole lot of money in spite of her pretences, so they might be at desperation stage too.


----------



## AEGIS

sgj99 said:


> she treats them as her friends, not as her children.  and they seemed like they had never been up to the area Lisa grew up in or understood anything about the house she was raised in ... that said to me they only went up there a few times, maybe.  i find that so strange, especially since her parents are older and not doing well.  Lisa can't find the time or resources to go see her parents more than once a year?



It was very strange



DC-Cutie said:


> Brandi had a potty mouth and she thinks it's cute. It's not.
> 
> I don't understand Lisa either. She said her mom had a stroke and fathers health is failing yet only sees them once a year. She has the resources and it's not like she can't make the time.



I hope she sees them more than she says bc what is she doing?



susieserb said:


> Kim for some reason doesn't bother me this season; hum less visibility perhaps? I loved seeing her daughter's wedding so she gets a pass for now.



I like Kim this season.  She's really chill




horse17 said:


> I agree..little spoiled brats.........I thought It was very strange that they were SO surprised to hear their mother went to church.........and then they thought that was why she was 'wierd"..?...
> 
> Lisa seems down to earth, but it seems that didnt rub off on her offspring.....



Watching them I thought to myself "yall need some Jesus."



DC-Cutie said:


> Brandi throwing  a housewarming party in her 3rd rental is just stupid!



I kept thinking----I didn't know we had housewarmings for rentals....it's not like she and her man are renting a place together...like it's just her and her empty house.  after she bought a 6 figure car I was like dis basic bish



Love4H said:


> They adopted him when he was about 1-2 years old, I remeber she said it during the first season.
> I always thought Lisa was very cold towards Max. You could see the way she treated him was way different than the way she treated her daughter.
> What surprised me the most was that Lisa and Ken moved to BH because of their daughter, closed all their other businesses and etc. Yet they sent away Max to another state to a boarding school bcs he as she said "BH was a bad influence on Max".  He was about 15 at that time if I remember correctly.
> That was the moment I started disliking her.




why did they move for Pandora?

_____


I like that Kyle says she's trying to keep Portia grounded bc Portia is growing up with all the privilege.  But Kyle also makes it seem like it's Mauricio who wants to do all of these fancy things.  I would assume that Bravo paid for the private boat and plane since they're filming.


----------



## MAGJES

I got a double dose of Brandi this past week.   I started out watching 2 hr. Celebrity apprentice this past Sunday and then another 2 hours last night (Monday)......Brandi is already creating waves with the other women on the show. "If"she's just playing an assigned role on Housewives  - well that may be correct but her role seems pretty true to her real personality.  She's already dropped the F bomb a couple of times on Apprentice.


----------



## citrus

I think Lisa moved to LA for her own shot at fame, the Pandora story never sounded true.


----------



## slang

citrus said:


> I think Lisa moved to LA for her own shot at fame, the Pandora story never sounded true.



I agree...she was a wannabe actress, she moved to LA to try her hand at acting - she was on a couple of tv shows: Baywatch Nights, Silk Stockings and some bad music videos
Reality tv has worked out better for her...I remember when the show started reading in this thread how dead her restaurants were...


----------



## susieserb

sassys said:


> for all of those that do not like brandi, i have a question.
> 
> You do know that this is a "reality" tv show; how do we know brandi is not told to act this way? When you are on a "reality" show, you are given a character once the producers edit all footage that is taped. Once that footage is aired, the audience then reacts to a *character* and the cast member is then told by producers, "you need to do this more, or say this more or act this way more, because that is what the audience is reacting to.
> 
> Are there some people who are exactly like they are on their reality show - of course. But there are many, who are nothing like what you see on tv.
> 
> Reality people are told what to say. No they are not given a script, but it is the producers job to set the scene. Everyone on reality tv has a roll and have to play up to that role, if they want to stay on the show. The more you play up that roll and become good at it; the more fame you get and the more money you get.


this^^^^^^


----------



## horse17

watching last weeks episode, and I think Eileen looks fabulous....should be interesting to see what happens tonight between her and Brandi...


----------



## horse17

did anyone notice when Brandi threw the wine at Eileen, it looked as though Eileen was laughing...seemed way too scripted...


----------



## starrynite_87

Love Yolanda's house


----------



## jenniferelaine

horse17 said:


> did anyone notice when Brandi threw the wine at Eileen, it looked as though Eileen was laughing...seemed way too scripted...




Maybe but I think it was disbelief, too.


----------



## horse17

yes, probably...I cant believe how calm Eileen was...


----------



## starrynite_87

I'm embarrassed for Brandi and her kids


----------



## horse17

^ Im embarrassed for her kids....


----------



## fashiongirl26

I really didn't think Brandi could sink any lower but with the wine-tossing, Babyface insulting and the finger banging singalong, the ***** nailed it. &#128563;


----------



## caitlin1214

Watching the housewarming thing now. 


Lisa's "I blame the parents" was meant in jest. It was dry British humor and Brandi's parents seemed to take it that way. 


I did that once when I used to work at Macy*s. I forgot what I said and my manger couldn't tell whether or not I was joking. Once I told him I was, he asked me if, in the future, if I was joking, could I follow up with what I said with, "Haha! Just kidding!"?


----------



## GoGlam

Eileen started crying after the wine was thrown at one point.

Apart from Brandi, I enjoyed this episode because I got to see a lot of different, beautiful settings.


----------



## fashiongirl26

GoGlam said:


> Eileen started crying after the wine was thrown at one point.
> 
> Apart from Brandi, I enjoyed this episode because I got to see a lot of different, beautiful settings.




I noticed that, too. She probably had so many emotions (shock, disbelief, etc.) coming to a head that she didn't know how to react. I don't blame her at all. Eileen handled that with poise and grace.


----------



## caitlin1214

Brandi might be portraying a character, but I don't like what she's portraying. She's just blunt and crass and (not to sound like a complete snob) but uncouth.


----------



## DivineMissM

Haven't watched the new episode yet, but I'm watching WWHL.  Brandi is starting to look like that thing from Saw.  Her outfit is slutty (big surprise).  And what's her obsession with people's dad's?!

She's such a trashy #@*$& and I don't think it's an act.


----------



## lucywife

Brandi is crying on wwhl. 
I think in some of the previews Brandi slaps Lisa V. Eileen handled wine throwing fiasco as gracefully as it humanly possible jmo.


----------



## Delta Queen

So what exactly did Jeff say to upset Brandi? And it looked like she called him a !@#$%^ a$$hole right when the show ended!


----------



## First Lady

Whooooooa Brandi is super NUTZ. Did you see WWHL? OMG. And I didn't know she took those meds. Explains so much.


----------



## lucywife

Delta Queen said:


> So what exactly did Jeff say to upset Brandi? And it looked like she called him a !@#$%^ a$$hole right when the show ended!


He said that he's afraid to get STD from Brandi touching his hair.


----------



## Delta Queen

Thanks!   With all the stuff that's said and posted about her, can't believe she'd get that upset. Especially since Jeff makes snarky remarks about everyone.


----------



## First Lady

A veiwer, through a comment on Andy's comment card, asked if Brandi could run her fingers through Jeffs hair to see if it's fake, and Jeff asked if he would get an STD from her doing that. Brandi played it off a sec than told Jeff to watch his mouth. They moved on, until later in the show Brandi brought it back up and started crying about it. Brandi said she talks about STDs in her book. Jeff said he had no idea, he was only joking. Oh and she threw her drink on Jeff.


----------



## fashiongirl26

WWHL was beyond uncomfortable. I really thought Brandi was going to turn back around in her chair and say that she was joking. I also thought maybe she was having a "soap" moment like paying tribute to Eileen and that whole cluster f*ck.


----------



## First Lady

Right, I thought she was playing too. But ummm nope, she's NUTZ. That was so weird. I thought something new happened during the commercial break. I forgotten all about the STD comment 20mins earlier.


----------



## lucywife

^ I thought she will turn around in her chair like it was a joke also. Brandi seems to be super sensitive when it comes to her feelings and won't blink twice insulting and hurting another person for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## AEGIS

citrus said:


> I think Lisa moved to LA for her own shot at fame, the Pandora story never sounded true.





slang said:


> I agree...she was a wannabe actress, she moved to LA to try her hand at acting - she was on a couple of tv shows: Baywatch Nights, Silk Stockings and some bad music videos
> Reality tv has worked out better for her...I remember when the show started reading in this thread how dead her restaurants were...




Oh I never knew she wanted to be an actress.  I do remember some cheesy music videos.  But why is her style so dated?  They had money before the shows based on their homes, etc. but Sur has benefited from the shows and her personality I am sure.



horse17 said:


> did anyone notice when Brandi threw the wine at Eileen, it looked as though Eileen was laughing...seemed way too scripted...



I sometimes laugh when things are super awkward.




starrynite_87 said:


> Love Yolanda's house



Yolanda has a great aesethetic.



First Lady said:


> A veiwer, through a comment on Andy's comment card, asked if Brandi could run her fingers through Jeffs hair to see if it's fake, and Jeff asked if he would get an STD from her doing that. Brandi played it off a sec than told Jeff to watch his mouth. They moved on, until later in the show Brandi brought it back up and started crying about it. Brandi said she talks about STDs in her book. Jeff said he had no idea, he was only joking. Oh and she threw her drink on Jeff.




Eddie gave her an STD and convinced her that she had it before and that he didn't give it to her.  She is a dumb broad.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Why does Brandi sit on the lap of GROWN MARRIED MEN? In front of their wives?! I would not be pleased if ANY of my friends did that.  And my husband would learn to push a bish off his lap.

When she told Babyface's wife that her ring wasn't big enough?  WHAT? Nevermind that Babyface has more money than her, Eddie, and LeAnne combined


----------



## JessLovesTim

I'm in disbelief watching this episode. I always knew Brandi was complete trash, but this is the first time I started thinking that she was crazy. When Brandi asked Eileen if she could talk to her privately and they went out on the patio all I could think about was the glass of wine in Brandi's hand. I would have requested that she leave the drink behind at that point. Did anyone else notice the gorgeous sunset at Yolanda's house during that scene? Beautiful!


----------



## sgj99

fashiongirl26 said:


> I really didn't think Brandi could sink any lower but with the wine-tossing, Babyface insulting and the finger banging singalong, the ***** nailed it. &#128563;



i'm with you!


----------



## sgj99

caitlin1214 said:


> Brandi might be portraying a character, but I don't like what she's portraying. She's just blunt and crass and (not to sound like a complete snob) but uncouth.


----------



## beekmanhill

lucywife said:


> ^ I thought she will turn around in her chair like it was a joke also. Brandi seems to be super sensitive when it comes to her feelings and won't blink twice insulting and hurting another person for no reason whatsoever.



Here is what Brandi Tweeted:

Brandi Glanville &#8207;@BrandiGlanville  3h3 hours ago
People @JLJeffLewis & I were joking!We are good friends !I turned around cuz I couldn't stop laughing we wanted to fool Andy! #wefooledandy
0 replies 54 retweets 140 favorites
 Reply  Retweet54  Favorite140
More
 Brandi Glanville &#8207;@BrandiGlanville  2h2 hours ago
Just getting bAck to my hotel - It was just jokes for @Andy sake although @JLJeffLewis might have deserved it !#heartu #1st2foolAndy


----------



## swags

My favorite part of the epsiode was getting a peek into Yolanda's closet. I wish they would have an episode where they have a housewife pull out all of her handbags one by one and talk about where/ when she got the bag.

Whether its scripted.or not Brandi is crap. Sad that the woman gets to make money on her trashy behavior. I  don't watch celeb apprentice and would never buy one of ner books. 
Babyfaces wife looked very insulted by her rudeness. Yolanda should have asked her to leave. . Maybe the rest of the cast can refuse to film with her and get her kicked out.


----------



## starrynite_87

AEGIS said:


> Oh I never knew she wanted to be an actress.  I do remember some cheesy music videos.  But why is her style so dated?  They had money before the shows based on their homes, etc. but Sur has benefited from the shows and her personality I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes laugh when things are super awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yolanda has a great aesethetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie gave her an STD and convinced her that she had it before and that he didn't give it to her.  She is a dumb broad.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Why does Brandi sit on the lap of GROWN MARRIED MEN? In front of their wives?! I would not be pleased if ANY of my friends did that.  And my husband would learn to push a bish off his lap.
> 
> When she told Babyface's wife that her ring wasn't big enough?  WHAT? Nevermind that Babyface has more money than her, Eddie, and LeAnne combined




And if another woman had done that she would have gone off


----------



## lucywife

beekmanhill said:


> Here is what Brandi Tweeted:
> 
> People @JLJeffLewis & I were joking!We are good friends !I turned around cuz I couldn't stop laughing we wanted to fool Andy! #wefooledandy



Looks like too much of a hoop jumping with the fake crying, fake laughing, fake non-apologies ("you did this to me, that's why I did that to you"), too much of everything like overabundance of fillers in her face. How long does she think her fake fame will last?


----------



## Love Of My Life

After seeing Brandi on last night's episode, she is more pathetic than ever before.

Lisa R was correct when she called her "white trash" as this is exactly what she is.

Her outfit on Andy Cohen's  show sure confirmed that!!

What concerns me is that her "boys" can see all of this not only on tv but social
media as well. She is unfiltered, disrespectful & low class & desperately needs help.
Andy should do her a favor & send her to "therapy". The girl is in a downward spiral
with drinking & drugs.

What kind of respect will her boys  have for women as they get older? Bad message
from their mother.. And what about "finger banging"... Mom what does that mean??
What is she thinking!! I'm sure the boys know the word "p***y" but the other expression
Brandi used?? Tthis is  very sad & would think these boys must be get teased at school


----------



## DivineMissM

Brandi is a mess.  I could tell she wasn't actually crying when she turned back around, but I don't think she was joking either.  That was just to save face when she (probably) got called out for acting like that.  I really doubt she and Jeff are close friends.  He may be a *****, but he's not a trashy hoe.  I don't see him putting up with her BS.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> For all of those that do not like Brandi, I have a question.
> 
> You do know that this is a "reality" tv show; how do we know Brandi is not told to act this way? When you are on a "reality" show, you are given a character once the producers edit all footage that is taped. Once that footage is aired, the audience then reacts to a *character* and the cast member is then told by producers, "you need to do this more, or say this more or act this way more, because that is what the audience is reacting to.
> 
> Are there some people who are exactly like they are on their reality show - of course. But there are many, who are nothing like what you see on tv.
> 
> Reality people are told what to say. No they are not given a script, but it is the producers job to set the scene. Everyone on reality tv has a roll and have to play up to that role, if they want to stay on the show. The more you play up that roll and become good at it; the more fame you get and the more money you get.


And? Brandi is just being the worst possible version of Brandi, imo. It's still her.


----------



## horse17

hotshot said:


> After seeing Brandi on last night's episode, she is more pathetic than ever before.
> 
> Lisa R was correct when she called her "white trash" as this is exactly what she is.
> 
> Her outfit on Andy Cohen's  show sure confirmed that!!
> 
> What concerns me is that her "boys" can see all of this not only on tv but social
> media as well. She is unfiltered, disrespectful & low class & desperately needs help.
> Andy should do her a favor & send her to "therapy". The girl is in a downward spiral
> with drinking & drugs.
> 
> What kind of respect will her boys  have for women as they get older? Bad message
> from their mother.. And what about "finger banging"... Mom what does that mean??
> What is she thinking!! I'm sure the boys know the word "p***y" but the other expression
> Brandi used?? Tthis is  very sad & would think these boys must be get teased at school


 exactly!..scripted or not, Im sure she can control what she says (to a point)  at least for the sake of her kids..


----------



## MKB0925

I just finished watching this episode and Brandi is such trash l. She needs an intervention and some inpatient rehab immediately.  What a mess she is...does she just drink bottles and bottles of wine at every function? smh


----------



## Love Of My Life

horse17 said:


> exactly!..scripted or not, Im sure she can control what she says (to a point)  at least for the sake of her kids..


 

Scripted or not, don't think David Foster would have approved of the
comment Brandi made to BabyFace not by the expression on his face & 
wasn't expecting  to hear"finger banging"  either & don' think the other guests were
very impressed with Brandi..

She's a single woman in a town where women are a commodity.
Stand out in a flattering way. But she can't.. Either she is so insecure
& obviously needs to say these things to get her self noticed. She needs help

When you are invited to a dinner party where the guests possibly
could introduce you to a man, you should be on your better sense of yourself
to create an impression. Would think that several of those guests walked
away thinking Brandi may think she's a great piece of a**, but that's all
she is... Not sophisticated, not bright or clever in conversation, certainly
not charming.. just very common..Unfiltered as in a liabilty no assets here


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Wish they'd do a grand tour of  Lisa V, Lisa R, Eileen & Yolanda's home. I'm talking a marathon where we can linger in each room like a museum. Several of the oils at Yolanda's, I recognize the artist.   

DH & I get the biggest kick out of when these children go off to college! The crying as if these women's lives were over & never to return to some sense of fun.  Really makes me wonder about their marriage stablity or even their own sense of worth.  Kyle saying it's ONLY going to be her, Mo, & Portia. Like those worth while are going away. That should be a fun time. Nothing like discounting Portia. 

Bella looked FABULOUS! Dare I say even better than Gigi. 

Oh Brandi - smh. I think she 'acts' up & plays up for the producers but if she not being somewhat authentic, the viewers would pick it up in a second. She couldn't come on & act like Kate Middleton for example. Who would ever think of the finger thing but her?
This is the gal after all that made the crude comment about Joanna, most would never think of that. Or have the guts to say it. Who are over 8 years old.


----------



## starrynite_87

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Wish they'd do a grand tour of  Lisa V, Lisa R, Eileen & Yolanda's home. I'm talking a marathon where we can linger in each room like a museum. Several of the oils at Yolanda's, I recognize the artist.
> 
> DH & I get the biggest kick out of when these children go off to college! The crying as if these women's lives were over & never to return to some sense of fun.  Really makes me wonder about their marriage stablity or even their own sense of worth.  Kyle saying it's ONLY going to be her, Mo, & Portia. Like those worth while are going away. That should be a fun time. Nothing like discounting Portia.
> 
> Bella looked FABULOUS! Dare I say even better than Gigi.
> 
> Oh Brandi - smh. I think she 'acts' up & plays up for the producers but if she not being somewhat authentic, the viewers would pick it up in a second. She couldn't come on & act like Kate Middleton for example. Who would ever think of the finger thing but her?
> This is the gal after all that made the crude comment about Joanna, most would never think of that. Or have the guts to say it. Who are over 8 years old.




Yes they all have fabulous homes that's why I love the BH franchise....I also really like Kyle's house...its not as glamorous as the other ladies, but it's just really cozy and family friendly...it reminds me a lot of the houses in my area.


----------



## Sassys

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Wish they'd do a grand tour of  Lisa V, Lisa R, Eileen & Yolanda's home. I'm talking a marathon where we can linger in each room like a museum. Several of the oils at Yolanda's, I recognize the artist.
> 
> DH & I get the biggest kick out of when these children go off to college! The crying as if these women's lives were over & never to return to some sense of fun.  Really makes me wonder about their marriage stablity or even their own sense of worth.  Kyle saying it's ONLY going to be her, Mo, & Portia. Like those worth while are going away. That should be a fun time. Nothing like discounting Portia.
> 
> Bella looked FABULOUS! Dare I say even better than Gigi.
> 
> Oh Brandi - smh. I think she 'acts' up & plays up for the producers but if she not being somewhat authentic, the viewers would pick it up in a second. She couldn't come on & act like Kate Middleton for example. Who would ever think of the finger thing but her?
> This is the gal after all that made the crude comment about Joanna, most would never think of that. Or have the guts to say it. Who are over 8 years old.



IMO Lisa R's home looks like crap (it always has). She was on an episode of a celebrity home show where they look for new homes and they show their current home and why they need a new home. Her home is one big clutter.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> My favorite part of the epsiode was getting a peek into Yolanda's closet. I wish they would have an episode where they have a housewife pull out all of her handbags one by one and talk about where/ when she got the bag.
> 
> Whether its scripted.or not Brandi is crap. Sad that the woman gets to make money on her trashy behavior. I  don't watch celeb apprentice and would never buy one of ner books.
> Babyfaces wife looked very insulted by her rudeness. Yolanda should have asked her to leave. . Maybe the rest of the cast can refuse to film with her and get her kicked out.


----------



## Swanky

I see why parents are heartbroken and scared of their lives changing when their kids leave.  It's a HUGE adjustment.  It's no worse than them being scared to bring a baby home from the hospital - major life changing.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Bella looked FABULOUS! Dare I say even better than Gigi.
> .



To me , Gigi is much more attractive. Bella looks SO much like her father and he gives me the heebie jeebies


----------



## zaara10

I think Brandy's time on the show is up.  I can't handle her crude trashy behavior anymore. She makes situations so uncomfortable. I wouldn't want to be around her at all if I were any of these women. And she sees no problem w/ herself bc she's getting rewarded for it through book deals, radio shows & a spot on RH & The Apprentice. I'm tired of the "hey, that's just Brandi!" attitude. She's inappropriate & a horrible role model for her kids. Her ex is a douche for what he did to her, but based on how Brandi presents herself, he might actually be better suited to have full custody of the kids. 

The table setting for Yolanda's dinner looked lovely. But it was sh!tty of her to call Lisa out for not inviting them to the opening of Pump during her toast to her! A kiss on one cheek, a slap on the other.


----------



## Love Of My Life

zaara10 said:


> I think Brandy's time on the show is up.  I can't handle her crude trashy behavior anymore. She makes situations so uncomfortable. I wouldn't want to be around her at all if I were any of these women. And she sees no problem w/ herself bc she's getting rewarded for it through book deals, radio shows & a spot on RH & The Apprentice. I'm tired of the "hey, that's just Brandi!" attitude. She's inappropriate & a horrible role model for her kids. Her ex is a douche for what he did to her, but based on how Brandi presents herself, he might actually be better suited to have full custody of the kids.
> 
> The table setting for Yolanda's dinner looked lovely. But it was sh!tty of her to call Lisa out for not inviting them to the opening of Pump during her toast to her! A kiss on one cheek, a slap on the other.


 

No grass grows under Yolanda's feet.. She speaks her mind & no one intimidates
her one bit


----------



## Jeneen

I liked how Eileen was a straight shooter with Brandi. Refreshing.


----------



## AEGIS

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Wish they'd do a grand tour of  Lisa V, Lisa R, Eileen & Yolanda's home. I'm talking a marathon where we can linger in each room like a museum. Several of the oils at Yolanda's, I recognize the artist.
> 
> DH & I get the biggest kick out of when these children go off to college! The crying as if these women's lives were over & never to return to some sense of fun.  Really makes me wonder about their marriage stablity or even their own sense of worth.  Kyle saying it's ONLY going to be her, Mo, & Portia. Like those worth while are going away. That should be a fun time. Nothing like discounting Portia.
> 
> Bella looked FABULOUS! Dare I say even better than Gigi.
> 
> Oh Brandi - smh. I think she 'acts' up & plays up for the producers but if she not being somewhat authentic, the viewers would pick it up in a second. She couldn't come on & act like Kate Middleton for example. Who would ever think of the finger thing but her?
> This is the gal after all that made the crude comment about Joanna, most would never think of that. Or have the guts to say it. Who are over 8 years old.





My mother told me she cried as she drove off after she had droped me off at college.  Said she was sad for a long time.  I am her first born.  My mom is a crier lol.  I know I'll cry when my kids go off to school.


----------



## lucywife

Jeneen said:


> I liked how Eileen was a straight shooter with Brandi. Refreshing.


 yea. I was thinking what if it was Lisa V. on the receiving end and not Eileen? There would a separate show devoted to Lisa's wrath. 

I'm on Yo's side for scolding Lisa a little, Lisa needs a taste of her own medicine from time to time.


----------



## AEGIS

hotshot said:


> No grass grows under Yolanda's feet.. She speaks her mind & no one intimidates
> her one bit





So why does she keep insisting that she should have been invited?


----------



## zaara10

hotshot said:


> No grass grows under Yolanda's feet.. She speaks her mind & no one intimidates
> her one bit




But she seems to pride herself on being sophisticated & classy too & IMO a toast in front of your guests is no place to throw shade. That's rude. Maybe Lisa should have reminded her in front of everyone why she didn't invite her.


----------



## sgj99

David was truly uncomfortable when Brandi plopped down on his lap, his body language screamed the same vibe that his words did:  Yolanda, come get your rude friend off of my body.


----------



## Loveluxury13

I'm not easily shaken but I was very shocked and disgusted by Brandi's behaviour and comments. She needs rehab. She's an unpleasant drinker. Very unpleasant. Her moments on the show are becoming lame and almost unwatchable :/


----------



## hermes_lemming

zaara10 said:


> But she seems to pride herself on being sophisticated & classy too & IMO a toast in front of your guests is no place to throw shade. That's rude. Maybe Lisa should have reminded her in front of everyone why she didn't invite her.



She is no better than my mother (minus the child abuse). She is a narcissist who thinks she better than everyone else. I think she isnt used to be left out.

I adore Lisa more these days.

Brandi is just crass period. She enjoys being trashy because no one has ever made her pay the price, except for Lisa' husband


----------



## horse17

zaara10 said:


> But she seems to pride herself on being sophisticated & classy too & IMO a toast in front of your guests is no place to throw shade. That's rude. Maybe Lisa should have reminded her in front of everyone why she didn't invite her.


I agree...even if Lisa deserved it, I think it came off as childish...she also called lisa out at Kyles BBQ,....in front of everyone too....I dont know, i think if your really hurt, you should take her aside and tell her in private...


----------



## slang

zaara10 said:


> But she seems to pride herself on being sophisticated & classy too & IMO a toast in front of your guests is no place to throw shade. That's rude. *Maybe Lisa should have reminded her in front of everyone why she didn't invite her.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Lisa actually did respond to Yolanda, it was kind of mumbled though. She said the opening was prior to their lunch (when they made up).
> 
> Yo must not be used to not getting invited to everything because she certainly is going on and on and on and on and on about this......


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

horse17 said:


> I agree...even if Lisa deserved it, I think it came off as childish...she also called lisa out at Kyles BBQ,....in front of everyone too....I dont know, *i think if your really hurt, you should take her aside and tell her in private*...



Yolanda wants everybody to know how "badly" Lisa has treated her what a "gracious" person Yolanda is for inviting Lisa to her own dinner party. It's all calculated to get the maximum effect from the other guests and the viewers.

One more thing about Yolanda: how stupid did she look when she was strutting and twirling on the edge of that open fireplace? I half expected her to trip and fall into the fire.


----------



## starrynite_87

lucywife said:


> yea. I was thinking what if it was Lisa V. on the receiving end and not Eileen? There would a separate show devoted to Lisa's wrath.
> 
> I'm on Yo's side for scolding Lisa a little, Lisa needs a taste of her own medicine from time to time.




I'm sorry after the PR trip and the way she was treated by the other ladies last season I wouldn't invite them...why have that negative energy at such a happy occasion? Like she said if she's such a horrible person why are they trying so hard to be her friend


----------



## lucywife

You people are so serious! Yo is always right, don't you remember? And when she's not, she blames it on Lyme. Lisa is always right too. I didn't catch what Lisa said why she didn't invite Miss Manners, what was the reason? The heat?


----------



## lucywife

Wentworth-Roth said:


> One more thing about Yolanda: how stupid did she look when she was strutting and twirling on the edge of that open fireplace? I half expected her to trip and fall into the fire.


I am waiting for her to mention her health condition, 
From what I understand she's feeling better or 100% Lyme-free, would be helpful for many people out there suffering to learn what the treatment was and how it went.


----------



## bagsforme

Did the scene with Brandi and Lisa getting slapped already happen?  I missed it.  
What was it about?


It looks like Brandi is trying to shock way to hard this season.  The slap, drink throwing, vulgar comments.  Its getting very uncomfortable to watch.  She knows this is her gravy train and just trying to stay relevant.


----------



## lucywife

bagsforme said:


> Did the scene with Brandi and Lisa getting slapped already happen?  I missed it.
> What was it about?
> 
> 
> It looks like Brandi is trying to shock way to hard this season.  The slap, drink throwing, vulgar comments.  Its getting very uncomfortable to watch.  She knows this is her gravy train and just trying to stay relevant.



No, I guess Bravo keeps it for the last episode.
Agree about Brandi 100% pure acting for the ratings


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> I agree...even if Lisa deserved it, I think it came off as childish...she also called lisa out at Kyles BBQ,....in front of everyone too....I dont know, i think if your really hurt, you should take her aside and tell her in private...



Isn't that the exact thing she was criticizing Lisa V for on a trip a while back? Yolanda is such a narcissist.  What a rude toast and Lisa handles everything so well.  

It also seems like Brandi and Yo aren't as close as they used to be.  It's almost as if they made a deal to be nice on camera but they seem to keep their distance from each other compare to previous seasons.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Sassys said:


> IMO Lisa R's home looks like crap (it always has). She was on an episode of a celebrity home show where they look for new homes and they show their current home and why they need a new home. Her home is one big clutter.



I'll have to look for that. Haven't been very faithful about watching this season & only seen her sitting in that one room. I'm actually interested in the artist of the painting (maybe) behind her.
LIsa & Harry have worked many years & have made a high income. Thinking they might have some good stuff in their home.

I do like Kyle's home too. You can tell her disposable income has risen from season to season. You can see what's going on without a musuem tour.


----------



## lallybelle

lucywife said:


> I am waiting for her to mention her health condition,
> From what I understand she's feeling better or 100% Lyme-free, would be helpful for many people out there suffering to learn what the treatment was and how it went.


 
Yolanda is currently experiencing a relapse and is in Seoul seeking different treatments.


----------



## horse17

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm sorry after the PR trip and the way she was treated by the other ladies last season I wouldn't invite them...why have that negative energy at such a happy occasion? Like she said if she's such a horrible person why are they trying so hard to be her friend


 
exactly!...its so ridiculous to trash someone, and then beg for their friendship...I would never be close to someone after nasty remarks were made....


...I still cant remember what happened between Lisa and Yo...I just remember Ken and Yo having some words...what happened in  PRico?


----------



## LOREBUNDE

AEGIS said:


> My mother told me she cried as she drove off after she had droped me off at college.  Said she was sad for a long time.  I am her first born.  My mom is a crier lol.  I know I'll cry when my kids go off to school.


 I was the same way with my first.  I was mostly crying for the days when he was little as I enjoyed them so much.  Since then, he's finished college,daughter going the Fall.  I'll miss her but since I've been through this already, don't think I'll take it as hard, lol


----------



## buzzytoes

Did anyone see Brandy on WWHL the other night? Apparently she broke down crying after Jeff Lewis asked if he could catch an STD from her touching him. She said he should have known because she wrote about it in her book. If you told the entire world you had an STD then why are you upset when someone mentions it on TV??


----------



## Love Of My Life

AEGIS said:


> So why does she keep insisting that she should have been invited?


 

As a friend Yo thought she should have been invited because that is what
friends do.. They share the happy times as well as the challenges any of them
face.

Lisa R obviously has a different relationship with Lisa V than the other
ladies do but Lisa V doesn't have to explain to anyone why she does what
she does.


----------



## Love Of My Life

zaara10 said:


> But she seems to pride herself on being sophisticated & classy too & IMO a toast in front of your guests is no place to throw shade. That's rude. Maybe Lisa should have reminded her in front of everyone why she didn't invite her.


 

  Do you really think any of the ladies exude sophistication & class??


----------



## slang

We never saw Lisa V & Yo's make up lunch right? I don't recall it.

I wish they had shown that as I am surprised Lisa made up so quickly w/ Yo when she was really the worst of the bunch to Lisa last year. 
Lisa and Ken were both so upset about how Yo went on about Ken grabbing her, how men shouldn't put their hands on women etc..Lisa said in her blog that is why Ken didn't go to Yo & David's house for the dinner party as he is still upset about that, especially how Yo said David wouldn't want to be around someone like Ken...to me all that is so much more hurtful than what Brandi did, or at least as hurtful yet she made up w/ Yo so quickly


----------



## lucywife

lallybelle said:


> Yolanda is currently experiencing a relapse and is in Seoul seeking different treatments.


Oh


----------



## sgj99

Wentworth-Roth said:


> One more thing about Yolanda: how stupid did she look when she was strutting and twirling on the edge of that open fireplace? I half expected her to trip and fall into the fire.


 
that was strange!  and seemed really out of character for her.


----------



## DivineMissM

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Wish they'd do a grand tour of  Lisa V, Lisa R, Eileen & Yolanda's home. I'm talking a marathon where we can linger in each room like a museum. Several of the oils at Yolanda's, I recognize the artist.
> 
> DH & I get the biggest kick out of when these children go off to college! The crying as if these women's lives were over & never to return to some sense of fun.  Really makes me wonder about their marriage stablity or even their own sense of worth.  Kyle saying it's ONLY going to be her, Mo, & Portia. Like those worth while are going away. That should be a fun time. Nothing like discounting Portia.
> 
> Bella looked FABULOUS! Dare I say even better than Gigi.
> 
> Oh Brandi - smh. I think she 'acts' up & plays up for the producers but if she not being somewhat authentic, the viewers would pick it up in a second. She couldn't come on & act like Kate Middleton for example. Who would ever think of the finger thing but her?
> This is the gal after all that made the crude comment about Joanna, most would never think of that. Or have the guts to say it. Who are over 8 years old.



Right.  Even if she is playing it up for the cameras, that's still her personality.  The things she says and does come from her brain!  She's so nasty, I can't stand her.  And she doesn't even have any nice things to look at.  :\




Loveluxury13 said:


> I'm not easily shaken but I was very shocked and disgusted by Brandi's behaviour and comments. She needs rehab. She's an unpleasant drinker. Very unpleasant. Her moments on the show are becoming lame and almost unwatchable :/



Agreed.  I had to change the channel because even though she wasn't watching the show my 12yo was in the next room and I didn't know what would come out of Brandi's mouth next!  She's so gross.  I'm also really surprised that Bravo didn't bleep the P word.  :\


----------



## keodi

buzzytoes said:


> Did anyone see Brandy on WWHL the other night? Apparently she broke down crying after Jeff Lewis asked if he could catch an STD from her touching him. She said he should have known because she wrote about it in her book. If you told the entire world you had an STD then why are you upset when someone mentions it on TV??



she later claimed her and Jeff was playing a joke on Andy via Twitter.


----------



## Love4H

I find Bella much more beautiful then Gigi. Gigi's face is very popular but not pretty. Yet Bella's beauty is a forever classic.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

LOREBUNDE said:


> I was the same way with my first.  I was mostly crying for the days when he was little as I enjoyed them so much.  Since then, he's finished college,daughter going the Fall.  I'll miss her but since I've been through this already, don't think I'll take it as hard, lol



I understand crying about leaving. Its a change. Life is about changes.

Its only Portia left! Then live in the moment & enjoy Portia while she's there. Don't act like she's chopped liver. Smile cause it happened!
Part of why its so funny is DH & I kid each other & he says you know (insert dads name) was doing that very same thing. My dad was never a codependent a day in his life so ummm NO.

I can see Yo & Moham in both her daughters. They are both gorgeous gals.


----------



## starrynite_87

Vegas Long Legs said:


> I understand crying about leaving. Its a change. Life is about changes.
> 
> Its only Portia left! Then live in the moment & enjoy Portia while she's there. Don't act like she's chopped liver. Smile cause it happened!
> Part of why its so funny is DH & I kid each other & he says you know (insert dads name) was doing that very same thing. My dad was never a codependent a day in his life so ummm NO.
> 
> I can see Yo & Moham in both her daughters. They are both gorgeous gals.




I think it's more so that each child is an individual and all bring something different to the family...when the child leaves the household loses something.


----------



## guccimamma

if my youngest gets into college, it will be the happiest day of my life.


----------



## AEGIS

slang said:


> We never saw Lisa V & Yo's make up lunch right? I don't recall it.
> 
> I wish they had shown that as I am surprised Lisa made up so quickly w/ Yo when she was really the worst of the bunch to Lisa last year.
> Lisa and Ken were both so upset about how Yo went on about Ken grabbing her, how men shouldn't put their hands on women etc..Lisa said in her blog that is why Ken didn't go to Yo & David's house for the dinner party as he is still upset about that, especially how Yo said David wouldn't want to be around someone like Ken...to me all that is so much more hurtful than what Brandi did, or at least as hurtful yet she made up w/ Yo so quickly



Lisa hasn't forgiven her.  Lisa seems like she said she forgives her but didn't really.


----------



## GaudyGirl

DivineMissM said:


> Agreed.  I had to change the channel because even though she wasn't watching the show my 12yo was in the next room and I didn't know what would come out of Brandi's mouth next!  She's so gross.  I'm also really surprised that Bravo didn't bleep the P word.  :\



I'm always puzzled about what is censored and what isn't. They don't bleep a** but if it is strung together with the word "hole", they do bleep it. God and d*** together, however, they let fly and to me that, is just about the most offensive thing I can hear.


----------



## DivineMissM

guccimamma said:


> if my youngest gets into college, it will be the happiest day of my life.







GaudyGirl said:


> I'm always puzzled about what is censored and what isn't. They don't bleep a** but if it is strung together with the word "hole", they do bleep it. God and d*** together, however, they let fly and to me that, is just about the most offensive thing I can hear.



Yeah, I was really shocked and horrified that they didn't bleep the P word.  :\  It's not even like she was making a boarderline sexual cat joke. And it was said several times.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

guccimamma said:


> if my youngest gets into college, it will be the happiest day of my life.



 Can always count on you to keep it real. 

My dad told me at my graduation party, thank God that is over. Not easy in the 70's to be a single father raising a daughter.

I'm so sick of the over sexualization of everything. Brandi talks like she's seen more A$$ than a toilet seat, you'd think she'd be over acting like an 8 year old boy by now.


----------



## zaara10

hotshot said:


> Do you really think any of the ladies exude sophistication & class??




No I don't. But I think they're under the impression that they do!


----------



## caitlin1214

AEGIS said:


> Lisa hasn't forgiven her.  Lisa seems like she said she forgives her but didn't really.



I can see that. Yolanda was invited to her charity event, but the star dedication was reserved for people she's close to (or not side-eyeing). 


Yeah, Yolanda was miffed she wasn't invited to the thing, but it would have been so much worse (and people would have talked so much more) if she wasn't invited to the charity events or upcoming dinners.


It's a political thing, much like Lisa attending Brandi's thing. She did that but she really had to think about having lunch with her the next day.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

guccimamma said:


> if my youngest gets into college, it will be the happiest day of my life.


 LOL.  I know...you do miss them but consider it a whole new chapter in your own life.


----------



## sgj99

I understand the whole "child going off to college thing," - been there, done that.  but i'm tired of that story line.


----------



## GoGlam

Lisa also wants to stay relevant.  She knows if she doesn't have air time, her other businesses and show may suffer.  If I were her, I would now taper off on being so unsure about attending events.  We all know she will attend 95% of them.


----------



## Sassys

caitlin1214 said:


> I can see that. Yolanda was invited to her charity event, but the star dedication was reserved for people she's close to (or not side-eyeing).
> 
> 
> Yeah, Yolanda was miffed she wasn't invited to the thing, but it would have been so much worse (and people would have talked so much more) if she wasn't invited to the charity events or upcoming dinners.
> 
> 
> *It's a political thing, much like Lisa attending Brandi's thing. She did that but she really had to think about having lunch with her the next day*.



Lisa is under contract and goes where the producers tell her to go. She didn't have to think about anything.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Sassys said:


> Lisa is under contract and goes where the producers tell her to go. She didn't have to think about anything.



That I will totally agree with. Camera/production/equipment people are very expensive. They might not know exactly what people are going to say or how they act. 

But they have it all scheduled out way ahead of time where they are going to be & who will be there. Never mind many times they have to get releases to shoot.
Some of these locations cost money to film there. Even on some streets. California is the worst state for this.


----------



## JessLovesTim

sgj99 said:


> I understand the whole "child going off to college thing," - been there, done that.  but i'm tired of that story line.




I agree- I thought that was too much of the focus last season with Kim's daughter and Gigi.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Love4H said:


> I find Bella much more beautiful then Gigi. Gigi's face is very popular but not pretty. Yet Bella's beauty is a forever classic.


 Yes, I've always thought that too.  Both beautiful girls but I like Bella's darker hair.


----------



## Megs

All of these shows are scripted. They may be situations that are happening, but they prob have producers saying "hey, talk about your recent fight" etc. 

Also, I totally get parents being sad over their kids leaving for college. Kids being sad and parents being sad makes sense to me - I was so homesick for the first couple months! 

I think Kyle is super attached to her kids and loves them so much, but I kinda feel like saying to her daughter "if you don't like it you can come home" was a bit more for Kyle than it was for her daughter. I think it's great to be supportive of your child, but you want them to try new things, sometimes they will be hard things, and work on it. Of course if they are horribly miserable, you will work with them to figure something out, but her daughter isn't at school, isn't upset, and Kyle is already telling her she can just come home and go to a great school by them.


----------



## Nahreen

I loved how Lisa R called Brandi white trash, I've been wanting to say so long ago but was not sure if it is appropriate.


----------



## sgj99

JessLovesTim said:


> I agree- I thought that was too much of the focus last season with Kim's daughter and Gigi.


 
exactly.  

and Kim is way too emotionally wrapped up in her kids lives, to the point it's unhealthy.  as your children grow up the hardest thing to do is let go.  but you have to for their sake and yours.  watching Kim last season was uncomfortable.  her happiness and well-being seem to be so dependent on her children that I wonder if they feel guilty for growing up and moving on.


----------



## Sassys

Megs said:


> All of these shows are scripted. They may be situations that are happening, but they prob have producers saying "hey, talk about your recent fight" etc.
> 
> Also, I totally get parents being sad over their kids leaving for college. Kids being sad and parents being sad makes sense to me - I was so homesick for the first couple months!
> 
> I think Kyle is super attached to her kids and loves them so much, *but I kinda feel like saying to her daughter "if you don't like it you can come home" was a bit more for Kyle than it was for her daughter.* I think it's great to be supportive of your child, but you want them to try new things, sometimes they will be hard things, and work on it. Of course if they are horribly miserable, you will work with them to figure something out, but her daughter isn't at school, isn't upset, and Kyle is already telling her she can just come home and go to a great school by them.



I felt she was saying that as code to: you are going to marry rich anyway and don't need college. Farrah graduated from college and she is working for Mauricio (don't need a degree to work for your step father in real estate).


----------



## Megs

Sassys said:


> I felt she was saying that as code to: you are going to marry rich anyway and don't need college. Farrah graduated from college and she is working for Mauricio (don't need a degree to work for your step father in real estate).



Ya, I agree with that too. I know Kyle keeps saying she doesn't want to spoil her children, but her focus is spoiling her children much of the time


----------



## starrynite_87

sgj99 said:


> exactly.
> 
> and Kim is way too emotionally wrapped up in her kids lives, to the point it's unhealthy.  as your children grow up the hardest thing to do is let go.  but you have to for their sake and yours.  watching Kim last season was uncomfortable.  her happiness and well-being seem to be so dependent on her children that I wonder if they feel guilty for growing up and moving on.




Totally agree...if I remember correctly didn't she say her addiction started when her kids started going off to school and she didn't really know what her place/role would be because of her attachment to them...Kim is one of those people who needs to be needed


----------



## MAGJES

sgj99 said:


> exactly.
> 
> and Kim is way too emotionally wrapped up in her kids lives, to the point it's unhealthy.  as your children grow up the hardest thing to do is let go.  but you have to for their sake and yours.  watching Kim last season was uncomfortable.  her happiness and well-being seem to be so dependent on her children that I wonder if they feel guilty for growing up and moving on.



Totally agree.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

loveluxury13 said:


> i'm not easily shaken but i was very shocked and disgusted by brandi's behaviour and comments. She needs rehab. She's an unpleasant drinker. Very unpleasant. Her moments on the show are becoming lame and almost unwatchable :/


 Ita!!


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> I understand the whole "child going off to college thing," - been there, done that.  but i'm tired of that story line.




I'm bored of it as well. They are really over doing it on this particular franchise and dedicating way too much time on the topic.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> I'm bored of it as well. They are really over doing it on this particular franchise and dedicating way too much time on the topic.


 

Agree.. between Yo & Kyle its a little bit too much..


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> Agree.. between Yo & Kyle its a little bit too much..



Yes. And last season they beat it to death with Kim and Yo.


----------



## slang

hotshot said:


> Agree.. between Yo & Kyle its a little bit too much..



add Eileen to that too, didn't they showed a clip of her crying too about her step son leaving...this is going to be some fun episode with all 3 of them crying over their kids leaving...


----------



## Grace123

Thank God for DVR so I can fast forward through all the sobbing. &#128516;


----------



## Tivo

Brandi has no class. I'm just catching up to the latest episode and am completely over Yolanda and Brandi. Yolanda is such a fake because under all that phony elegance and "grace" is a raging self absorbed *****. What has she accomplished aside from marrying wealthy husbands? Lisa V. is the only true lady Boss on this show, the rest are nothing but wives and they are jealous because of it. Yolanda is realizing she made the wrong strategic/political move siding with Brandi over Lisa and she's trying to repair the damage without groveling to a woman she can't stand and was incredibly rude to. Lisa V. could give zero eff's about any of these phony women and I don't blame her. Toss your hair and keep it moving Vanderpump!


----------



## Grace123

Tivo said:


> Brandi has no class. I'm just catching up to the latest episode and am completely over Yolanda and Brandi. Yolanda is such a fake because under all that phony elegance and "grace" is a raging self absorbed *****. What has she accomplished aside from marrying wealthy husbands? Lisa V. is the only true lady Boss on this show, the rest are nothing but wives and they are jealous because of it. Yolanda is realizing she made the wrong strategic/political move siding with Brandi over Lisa and she's trying to repair the damage without groveling to a woman she can't stand and was incredibly rude to. Lisa V. could give zero eff's about any of these phony women and I don't blame her. Toss your hair and keep it moving Vanderpump!




"High Five" I am SO with you on this!!


----------



## MarieG

Tivo said:


> Brandi has no class. I'm just catching up to the latest episode and am completely over Yolanda and Brandi. Yolanda is such a fake because under all that phony elegance and "grace" is a raging self absorbed *****. What has she accomplished aside from marrying wealthy husbands? Lisa V. is the only true lady Boss on this show, the rest are nothing but wives and they are jealous because of it. Yolanda is realizing she made the wrong strategic/political move siding with Brandi over Lisa and she's trying to repair the damage without groveling to a woman she can't stand and was incredibly rude to. Lisa V. could give zero eff's about any of these phony women and I don't blame her. Toss your hair and keep it moving Vanderpump!



Couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## guccimamma

yolanda and that damn picnic basket. i'd feel like such a fool bringing that to my husband's work.


----------



## AEGIS

Tivo said:


> Brandi has no class. I'm just catching up to the latest episode and am completely over Yolanda and Brandi. Yolanda is such a fake because under all that phony elegance and "grace" is a raging self absorbed *****. What has she accomplished aside from marrying wealthy husbands? Lisa V. is the only true lady Boss on this show, the rest are nothing but wives and they are jealous because of it. Yolanda is realizing she made the wrong strategic/political move siding with Brandi over Lisa and she's trying to repair the damage without groveling to a woman she can't stand and was incredibly rude to. Lisa V. could give zero eff's about any of these phony women and I don't blame her. Toss your hair and keep it moving Vanderpump!





well technically this show is called housewives....the goal is to marry rich, that is her accomplishment for doing it twice


----------



## starrynite_87

guccimamma said:


> yolanda and that damn picnic basket. i'd feel like such a fool bringing that to my husband's work.



LOL...I was done when I saw that



Tivo said:


> Brandi has no class. I'm just catching up to the latest episode and am completely over Yolanda and Brandi. Yolanda is such a fake because under all that phony elegance and "grace" is a raging self absorbed *****. What has she accomplished aside from marrying wealthy husbands? Lisa V. is the only true lady Boss on this show, the rest are nothing but wives and they are jealous because of it. Yolanda is realizing she made the wrong strategic/political move siding with Brandi over Lisa and she's trying to repair the damage without groveling to a woman she can't stand and was incredibly rude to. Lisa V. could give zero eff's about any of these phony women and I don't blame her. Toss your hair and keep it moving Vanderpump!




Amen to all of this...I agree 100% that  Yolanda realized she was on the wrong side of the Lisa/Brandi drama.


----------



## caitlin1214

Grace123 said:


> "High Five" I am SO with you on this!!



Me, too!


----------



## sgj99

Megs said:


> Ya, I agree with that too. I know Kyle keeps saying she doesn't want to spoil her children, but her focus is spoiling her children much of the time



they didn't even know how to do their own laundry!


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> Yes. And last season they beat it to death with Kim and Yo.





slang said:


> add Eileen to that too, didn't they showed a clip of her crying too about her step son leaving...this is going to be some fun episode with all 3 of them crying over their kids leaving...



that's what i'm talking about.  yes, so many of us have either had the experience or know it's coming up so it makes the storylines personal for the views.  by geeeeezzz!  let's stop beating the dead horse please.


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> Brandi has no class. I'm just catching up to the latest episode and am completely over Yolanda and Brandi. Yolanda is such a fake because under all that phony elegance and "grace" is a raging self absorbed *****. What has she accomplished aside from marrying wealthy husbands? Lisa V. is the only true lady Boss on this show, the rest are nothing but wives and they are jealous because of it. Yolanda is realizing she made the wrong strategic/political move siding with Brandi over Lisa and she's trying to repair the damage without groveling to a woman she can't stand and was incredibly rude to. Lisa V. could give zero eff's about any of these phony women and I don't blame her. Toss your hair and keep it moving Vanderpump!




Agreed! And believe me, Lisa works hard, running a restaurant is no easy feat. I worked in one and became very friendly with the owner and her family ( who all worked there ) and it's exactly as depicted withPandora subbing for the manager at Pump. You work weekends, holidays, whenever necessary. And you have to have trustworthy bartenders or they will rob you blind. Pretty much any help if they can get away with it. It's a very,very tough business and success is not guaranteed. The owner I know has even hopped behind the line to cook when a chef has called out. I have the utmost of respect for Lisa and Ken.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! And believe me, Lisa works hard, running a restaurant is no easy feat. I worked in one and became very friendly with the owner and her family ( who all worked there ) and it's exactly as depicted withPandora subbing for the manager at Pump. You work weekends, holidays, whenever necessary. And you have to have trustworthy bartenders or they will rob you blind. Pretty much any help if they can get away with it. It's a very,very tough business and success is not guaranteed. The owner I know has even hopped behind the line to cook when a chef has called out. I have the utmost of respect for Lisa and Ken.



i worked in restaurants for years in my late teens and 20s, through school and then later grad school and it's hard work.  everything you've stated here is so very, very true about the business.  to make it and keep it successful the owner has to know every aspect of each persons job.  they even have to be able to hope behind the "line" and cook or put on an apron and wait tables/tend bar.


----------



## horse17

^ ITA to all of this...I have always respected Lisa as a businesswoman, and the fact that she's pursuing a very difficult business. Im curious as to the ownership of her restaurants....clearly she's front and center for the camara to give great exposure, but are her and Ken solo operators?...if so, than all the more respect to them... for some reason I thought there were multiple partners...I doubt Lisa wuld jump behind the line if a cook didnt show up though....not with those heels anyway....


----------



## lulilu

horse17 said:


> ^ ITA to all of this...I have always respected Lisa as a businesswoman, and the fact that she's pursuing a very difficult business. Im curious as to the ownership of her restaurants....clearly she's front and center for the camara to give great exposure, but are her and Ken solo operators?...if so, than all the more respect to them... for some reason I thought there were multiple partners...I doubt Lisa wuld jump behind the line if a cook didnt show up though....not with those heels anyway....



I think we've seen her partners on a few episodes.  But it was never explained further.


----------



## lulilu

It seems as if Brandy is getting more and more desperate to stay relevant.  Her behavior is really unforgivable -- I can't imagine any of the woman want to be in the same room, but for the show .


----------



## starrynite_87

horse17 said:


> ^ ITA to all of this...I have always respected Lisa as a businesswoman, and the fact that she's pursuing a very difficult business. Im curious as to the ownership of her restaurants....clearly she's front and center for the camara to give great exposure, but are her and Ken solo operators?...if so, than all the more respect to them... for some reason I thought there were multiple partners...I doubt Lisa wuld jump behind the line if a cook didnt show up though....not with those heels anyway....




One thing I've noticed about Lisa is at every party she's always in the kitchen at some point talking to the cook and asking about each course...you can tell she is a foodie


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> ^ ITA to all of this...I have always respected Lisa as a businesswoman, and the fact that she's pursuing a very difficult business. Im curious as to the ownership of her restaurants....clearly she's front and center for the camara to give great exposure, but are her and Ken solo operators?...if so, than all the more respect to them... for some reason I thought there were multiple partners...I doubt Lisa wuld jump behind the line if a cook didnt show up though....not with those heels anyway....



I know with SUR she owns 51%.  I think she owns a 100% of Villa Blanca and Pump but not certain.


----------



## horse17

starrynite_87 said:


> One thing I've noticed about Lisa is at every party she's always in the kitchen at some point talking to the cook and asking about each course...you can tell she is a foodie




love that about her...always thinking about business....


----------



## horse17

imgg said:


> I know with SUR she owns 51%.  I think she owns a 100% of Villa Blanca and Pump but not certain.




oh...I didn't know she owned 100% of them..it can be very tough with partners......I wonder if she owns the buildings as well...


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> oh...I didn't know she owned 100% of them..it can be very tough with partners......I wonder if she owns the buildings as well...



Like I said, I am not sure if she owns 100% of VB or Pump.  She has never talked about partners or  do they show partners with these 2 restaurants so I am speculating.  She has talked openly about SUR and owning 51%.


----------



## susieserb

starrynite_87 said:


> One thing I've noticed about Lisa is at every party she's always in the kitchen at some point talking to the cook and asking about each course...you can tell she is a foodie


and i can attest that every meal I've had at her restaurants has been da bomb!!!  She's serious about quality.


----------



## susieserb

Oh finally watched the WWHL with Brandy and my fav Jeff Lewis.  Total fake out for Andy with the crying; Brandy's tweet wasn't a lie (but everything else she does is)...all for ratings folks.


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> and i can attest that every meal I've had at her restaurants has been da bomb!!!  She's serious about quality.



Agree!  I loved the food and everything about both her restaurants.  They really are fabulous!


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> *I think we've seen her partners on a few episodes*.  But it was never explained further.







lulilu said:


> *It seems as if Brandy is getting more and more desperate to stay relevant.  Her behavior is really unforgivable -- I can't imagine any of the woman want to be in the same room, but for the show *.


----------



## guccimamma

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! And believe me, Lisa works hard, running a restaurant is no easy feat. I worked in one and became very friendly with the owner and her family ( who all worked there ) and it's exactly as depicted withPandora subbing for the manager at Pump. You work weekends, holidays, whenever necessary. And you have to have trustworthy bartenders or they will rob you blind. Pretty much any help if they can get away with it. It's a very,very tough business and success is not guaranteed. The owner I know has even hopped behind the line to cook when a chef has called out. I have the utmost of respect for Lisa and Ken.



when i worked at a restaurant/bar in college, the bartenders stole every other dollar. then they blamed it on the waitstaff.

if you own a restaurant, you have to be there 24/7 or you will be robbed blind. the kitchen, the bar, the deliveries going straight into the kitchen manager's truck. i have respect for lisa, she actually seems to be very hands-on.


----------



## DivineMissM

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! And believe me, Lisa works hard, running a restaurant is no easy feat. I worked in one and became very friendly with the owner and her family ( who all worked there ) and it's exactly as depicted withPandora subbing for the manager at Pump. You work weekends, holidays, whenever necessary. And you have to have trustworthy bartenders or they will rob you blind. Pretty much any help if they can get away with it. It's a very,very tough business and success is not guaranteed. The owner I know has even hopped behind the line to cook when a chef has called out. I have the utmost of respect for Lisa and Ken.



DH wants to own a restaurant someday, and I'm just like..."Uh...no thanks".  I love the idea of it, but it's SO MUCH WORK.  And unless you have a very very successful place it's nearly impossible to make money doing it.    I don't care for Lisa, but I respect her hustle!


----------



## Sassys

So I am watching next week's preview show. Bella is going to the same school as Gigi, yet she will be living on the upper west side, which is nowhere near Parsons. I am not buying that either girl is going to college (more so Gigi).


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> So I am watching next week's preview show. Bella is going to the same school as Gigi, yet she will be living on the upper west side, which is nowhere near Parsons. I am not buying that either girl is going to college (more so Gigi).



this doesn't surprise me.  Yolanda is totally all over them to be successful models, to the point she is reliving her career through them, IMO.  Mohammed wants them to go to school but i don't think Yolanda cares about their eduction at this point in their "careers."


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> this doesn't surprise me.  Yolanda is totally all over them to be successful models, to the point she is reliving her career through them, IMO.  Mohammed wants them to go to school but i don't think Yolanda cares about their eduction at this point in their "careers."



I also don't believe yyou are allowed to live off campus your freshman year.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> I also don't believe yyou are allowed to live off campus your freshman year.



i forgot about that.  a lot of universities have that rule, don't they ...


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> i forgot about that.  a lot of universities have that rule, don't they ...



Some people here have said, they were able to live off campus their freshman year (notes, paying extra). I was told from a friend that went to NYU (wich is the parent university of Parsons, they were not allowed to live off campus as a freshman), but the Olsen twins did live off campus their freshman year, so who knows. 

We see pics of GiGi all the time traveling all over the world, when the heck does she ever go to school? Don't believe she atually goes.


----------



## nycmom

I thought Parsons was New School (not NYU)? I do know neither requires on campus housing although it's strongly encouraged, especially for non NYC natives.


----------



## Sassys

nycmom said:


> I thought Parsons was New School (not NYU)? I do know neither requires on campus housing although it's strongly encouraged, especially for non NYC natives.



correct. I always confuse those union square/west village schools


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

susieserb said:


> and i can attest that every meal I've had at her restaurants has been da bomb!!!  She's serious about quality.



We ate a VB a couple times last May. We are pretty picky & everything we had was delish.
Pandora & her husband waited on us & they were so nice.
Pandora is much more attractive in person than on TV. She's very pretty!


----------



## horse17

Vegas Long Legs said:


> We ate a VB a couple times last May. We are pretty picky & everything we had was delish.
> Pandora & her husband waited on us & they were so nice.
> Pandora is much more attractive in person than on TV. She's very pretty!


Pandora was your server?


----------



## starrynite_87

horse17 said:


> Pandora was your server?




On Vanderpump Rules we've also seen her son working at Sur.


----------



## horse17

^ wow..Iam surprised......good for them..


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> when i worked at a restaurant/bar in college, the bartenders stole every other dollar. then they blamed it on the waitstaff.
> 
> 
> 
> if you own a restaurant, you have to be there 24/7 or you will be robbed blind. the kitchen, the bar, the deliveries going straight into the kitchen manager's truck. i have respect for lisa, she actually seems to be very hands-on.




Agreed! She has to be!


----------



## slang

Do Lisa & Ken still own Villa Blanca? - I read they put it up for sale a few months ago after losing their 2 lawsuit from employees at this restaurant 

It came out that Ken destroyed videotape evidence to benefit the case so the plaintiff was awarded $100k in punitive damages + 1.5M in legal fees

At the trial Lisa claimed to know nothing about the business as she doesn't run the day to day operation, Ken also didn't seem to know any of the restaurant details.


----------



## susieserb

horse17 said:


> Pandora was your server?


She was my server at Villa Blanca; embarrassed but yep our server; this was June of 2014.  You can tell that she doesn't like the lime light but once we started talking about Pomeranians (everybody in our group owns Poms) you could see Pandy open up in a beautiful way.


----------



## sgj99

susieserb said:


> She was my server at Villa Blanca; embarrassed but yep our server; this was June of 2014.  You can tell that she doesn't like the lime light but once we started talking about Pomeranians (everybody in our group owns Poms) you could see Pandy open up in a beautiful way.



cute story.  it's nice to know that no everyone wants to be known for being on a reality show.  and the topic of dogs always unites dog lovers - it's the same with cat people.


----------



## susieserb

sgj99 said:


> cute story.  it's nice to know that no everyone wants to be known for being on a reality show.  and the topic of dogs always unites dog lovers - it's the same with cat people.


Truth!! BTW we have kitties too.


----------



## lucywife

sgj99 said:


> it's the same with cat people.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Sassys said:


> Some people here have said, they were able to live off campus their freshman year (notes, paying extra). I was told from a friend that went to NYU (wich is the parent university of Parsons, they were not allowed to live off campus as a freshman), but the Olsen twins did live off campus their freshman year, so who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> We see pics of GiGi all the time traveling all over the world, when the heck does she ever go to school? Don't believe she atually goes.




I had wondered about that as well, but then I thought that maybe she does some online courses...


----------



## beekmanhill

sgj99 said:


> this doesn't surprise me.  Yolanda is totally all over them to be successful models, to the point she is reliving her career through them, IMO.  Mohammed wants them to go to school but i don't think Yolanda cares about their eduction at this point in their "careers."



I thought Gigi was at the New School.  I think you make your own schedule there.  With all her modelling gigs, she can't be spending too much time at school.

With Parsons, I would think there would be stricter attendance requirements.


----------



## keodi

Sassys said:


> So I am watching next week's preview show. Bella is going to the same school as Gigi, yet she will be living on the upper west side, which is nowhere near Parsons. I am not buying that either girl is going to college (more so Gigi).



Agreed!


----------



## Grace123

Omg, a whole show about kids going to college????

Boring.


----------



## Michele26

Max looked high when he was talking to Lisa & Ken.

Grace, so boring!


----------



## Sassys

A decorator for a teenager's first apartment - I cant...

Yolanda claims to be so damn down to earth. She is full of crap.


----------



## anabanana745

Sassys said:


> A decorator for a teenager's first apartment - I cant...
> 
> Yolanda claims to be so damn down to earth. She is full of crap.




If you want things done right you have to do it yourself (just as long as you have movers, a professional decorator, and mommy and daddy on call) LOL


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> A decorator for a teenager's first apartment - I cant...
> 
> Yolanda claims to be so damn down to earth. She is full of crap.



Not even a little bit.  Her kids are spoiled.  Is she implying that Gigi pays her own rent now?

I am sorry but I laughed HARD when Brandy said Leann is a ****ry music star.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Some people here have said, they were able to live off campus their freshman year (notes, paying extra). I was told from a friend that went to NYU (wich is the parent university of Parsons, they were not allowed to live off campus as a freshman), but the Olsen twins did live off campus their freshman year, so who knows.
> 
> We see pics of GiGi all the time traveling all over the world, when the heck does she ever go to school? Don't believe she atually goes.





beekmanhill said:


> I thought Gigi was at the New School.  I think you make your own schedule there.  With all her modelling gigs, she can't be spending too much time at school.
> 
> With Parsons, I would think there would be stricter attendance requirements.




I don't think Gigi is in a traditional program.  She has so many gigs.

IA w/the person who said Yolanda doesn't really care about college. She said it herself.  I just think she wants them to model and marry rich.


----------



## AEGIS

Gigi just landed a Maybelline New York campaign


----------



## beekmanhill

AEGIS said:


> Gigi just landed a Maybelline New York campaign



Wow, models kill for a cosmetics campaign, thats where the big bucks are.  

I happen to like Bella's look better; its more interesting.  They both have knockout bodies; I think Gigi is a bit taller.

I wonder if someone like Bella has a clue as to how spoiled she is.  She gets an apartment all paid for and furnished (and expensively furnished) without doing a thing herself.  

I liked the show.  I thought the reactions to the kids going off to college was pretty real.   Kyle laid it on a bit thick, but she and Mauricio had a "real" scene at the end.  Eileen is pretty matter of fact about things; that son of Vince is a hunk.  So he goes to college in Texas but wants to go to London for graduate school?  Nice to see.

How did I miss the Leann and Eddie show?   Did it tank?   Brandi seems so much more relaxed with her own friends.   Her snark was funny.   But how could she not know if the kids would be on the show;  Eddie has prevented her from having the kids on RH, and I'm sure she has done the same to him.


----------



## starrynite_87

beekmanhill said:


> Wow, models kill for a cosmetics campaign, thats where the big bucks are.
> 
> 
> 
> I happen to like Bella's look better; its more interesting.  They both have knockout bodies; I think Gigi is a bit taller.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if someone like Bella has a clue as to how spoiled she is.  She gets an apartment all paid for and furnished (and expensively furnished) without doing a thing herself.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the show.  I thought the reactions to the kids going off to college was pretty real.   Kyle laid it on a bit thick, but she and Mauricio had a "real" scene at the end.  Eileen is pretty matter of fact about things; that son of Vince is a hunk.  So he goes to college in Texas but wants to go to London for graduate school?  Nice to see.
> 
> 
> 
> How did I miss the Leann and Eddie show?   Did it tank?   Brandi seems so much more relaxed with her own friends.   Her snark was funny.   But how could she not know if the kids would be on the show;  Eddie has prevented her from having the kids on RH, and I'm sure she has done the same to him.




Dare I say Brandi seemed somewhat likable.


----------



## beekmanhill

Agree, Brandi was the Brandi I liked in the beginning.  

Alexia is the one that was bit by Kim's dog, right?  I wonder if that will be shown.


----------



## sgj99

Grace123 said:


> Omg, a whole show about kids going to college????
> 
> Boring.



i am so done with this topic!  Bravo, please put it to bed.


----------



## susieserb

I know allot of you are done with the kids going off to school but just experiencing this progression in life myself with my only son leaving last Fall for college I could so relate.  After all we are talking about HOUSE wives and what should be their day to day emotional experiences.  Mine has no resemblance to these ladies EXCEPT for the "feelings" involved with a child leaving for school, totally relatable unlike the catfights, digging comments, hate on top of hate.  Those are the things that need to go to bed.


----------



## susieserb

Perhaps HWo(fill in the blank) should have more third party players like what Brandy displayed with her "other" friends last night.  This was fun, uplifting, definitely more positive and enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Grace123

So why couldn't Yo's girls share an apartment? Is that part of the growing up experience, that along with having a professionally decorated NYC apt in an expensive part of the city rather than a few used pieces in a one room place?


----------



## swags

I'm tired of the kids going to college stories too. Unlike a lot of moms, these women can go visit their kids almost any time they want. 


Brandi's snark was funny. Has Leann's career dried up since marrying Eddie?


----------



## susieserb

Grace123 said:


> So why couldn't Yo's girls share an apartment? Is that part of the growing up experience, that along with having a professionally decorated NYC apt in an expensive part of the city rather than a few used pieces in a one room place?


I know it? They didn't go there which was odd.  Especially since Yo had a difficult time finding a place for Bella to live, we the audience were thinking wait? You have another kid there living in a spacious apt going to the SAME school, what the??

Or is Gigi living in a one bedroom? That could be the case.


----------



## beekmanhill

susieserb said:


> I know it? They didn't go there which was odd.  Especially since Yo had a difficult time finding a place for Bella to live, we the audience were thinking wait? You have another kid there living in a spacious apt going to the SAME school, what the??
> 
> Or is Gigi living in a one bedroom? That could be the case.




I think it might be good for Bella to be on her own away from Gigi.  Gigi has had such huge success, perhaps Gigi would have trouble adapting and being perceived as the other sister.  And I cannot believe Gigi is home in NY very often.    She was off in Dubai over the Christmas /New Year holiday with modelling friends such as Kendall Jenner.....

I think Gigi should be in a dorm with other kids, but if she is modelling too, it might not be feasible.


----------



## horse17

I kind of felt bad for Max...he seems lost...and then for Lisa to mention the comment about not having the same  "genes"...I mean I know she didnt say it in a negative way.....but its his reality, and I wonder if he's sensitive about it?


----------



## susieserb

horse17 said:


> I kind of felt bad for Max...he seems lost...and then for Lisa to mention the comment about not having the same  "genes"...I mean I know she didnt say it in a negative way.....but its his reality, and I wonder if he's sensitive about it?


And then in the next sentence bringing up the golden child Pandy who was a FIRST IN HER CLASS IN HS AND a hard working ambitious lass no less...tough stuff to swallow even if she was a bio older sibling KWIM


----------



## susieserb

Let me add many parents do this and each kid is different, parenting is tough tough work no matter how much money you have.


----------



## slyyls

horse17 said:


> I kind of felt bad for Max...he seems lost...and then for Lisa to mention the comment about not having the same  "genes"...I mean I know she didnt say it in a negative way.....but its his reality, and I wonder if he's sensitive about it?




I felt bad for him too.   It was a horrible comment for Lisa to make.   So what? if someone who commits a crime or murder, is it because they share the same gene pool as their parents?  What if Max was doing great and a successful businessman; would Lisa and Ken take credit for their excellent parenting skills?     Ken talked to Lisa as if Max was beneath him.  They adopted him when he was a baby.  They clearly don't forget, or let Max forget he is adopted, and doesn't share their amazingly talented and successful gene pool.


----------



## horse17

honestly, I don't think Lisa meant it in a bad way.....don't forget, it is wonderful, selfless, hard and admirable to adopt a child...and you cant keep the fact that they are "adopted" under wraps....its just that Im not sure its a great idea to mention the gene pool when discussing a child's accolades or lack thereof....esp if she compares it to her biological child...


----------



## slang

I remember in season 1 Lisa telling him she felt bad about him being in a family of over achievers


----------



## cjy

anabanana745 said:


> If you want things done right you have to do it yourself (just as long as you have movers, a professional decorator, and mommy and daddy on call) LOL



Yeah that cracked me up!


----------



## tomz_grl

I had to ff through most of the episode and I know I'm WAY in the minority here, but I feel bad for Brandi. Yes she's out there and says whatever comes out of her brain, but for what she has to put up with from her Ex and his wife, I have to give her a pass. $1,000 for a month for 2 kids in LA is ridiculous. I know parents that pay twice that and I live in 'middle' class Atlanta. 

Next week's episode looks interesting regarding Kim. I pray she's not losing it again. She's made such progress and she's even been looking healthier and younger compared to when the show first started.


----------



## caitlin1214

Saw the wine throwing last night. Elaine did laugh at first but it seemed like it was a "Did she just actually do that to me?" later on she was (rightfully) a little more upset about it. 

(And don't get me started on Brandi attempting to offer her money.)

Actors and comedians are not performing monkeys. They can't just immediately produce something on demand for free. And even if they could, their friends shouldn't ask. 


It would be like if Elaine were a doctor and Brandi started asking her about a suspicious mole. They don't know each other very well. It's inappropriate. 

(I did ask my cousin who's an ER doctor for his opinion about my wrist once, but that's only because it came up in conversation. And he's my cousin. Technically first cousin, once removed but cousin nonetheless.)


----------



## guccimamma

susieserb said:


> And then in the next sentence bringing up the golden child Pandy who was a FIRST IN HER CLASS IN HS AND a hard working ambitious lass no less...tough stuff to swallow even if she was a bio older sibling KWIM



my kids are totally opposite in every way. i know they are both from the same place, but 2 people could not be more different.


----------



## caitlin1214

And the only thing I'll say about Brandi's behavior at the dinner party was that it was all kinds of inappropriate. Luckily the other ladies called her out on it instead of just saying, "Oh, that Brandi."


----------



## Tivo

AEGIS said:


> Not even a little bit.  Her kids are spoiled.  Is she implying that Gigi pays her own rent now?
> 
> *I am sorry but I laughed HARD when Brandy said Leann is a ****ry music star.*


*

*

I spit out my juice laughing. Had to rewind a couple times and rewatch! 

I didn't mind the college focus. It was refreshing to see something REAL on this show again that didn't have to do with misguided butthurt feelings of petty, catty women.


----------



## AEGIS

Grace123 said:


> So why couldn't Yo's girls share an apartment? Is that part of the growing up experience, that along with having a professionally decorated NYC apt in an expensive part of the city rather than a few used pieces in a one room place?



that I do NOT understand bc Bella has a roomate--her friend.  So why didn't they just move in together.  Idk it just seems like it doesn't breed closeness between the sisters.  But not all sisters are close.



horse17 said:


> I kind of felt bad for Max...he seems lost...and then for Lisa to mention the comment about not having the same  "genes"...I mean I know she didnt say it in a negative way.....but its his reality, and I wonder if he's sensitive about it?



Yeah that comment made me side eye her.  Like---why was it even necessary.



Tivo said:


> [/B]
> 
> I spit out my juice laughing. Had to rewind a couple times and rewatch!
> 
> I didn't mind the college focus. It was refreshing to see something REAL on this show again that didn't have to do with misguided butthurt feelings of petty, catty women.



Even my husband laughed at that and he hates those shows.



susieserb said:


> I know allot of you are done with the kids going off to school but just experiencing this progression in life myself with my only son leaving last Fall for college I could so relate.  After all we are talking about HOUSE wives and what should be their day to day emotional experiences.  Mine has no resemblance to these ladies EXCEPT for the "feelings" involved with a child leaving for school, totally relatable unlike the catfights, digging comments, hate on top of hate.  Those are the things that need to go to bed.




IA w/you both.  I do like the college angle bc I hate when they fight. And it shows how real motherhood is.  I am not a mother but I imagine I will be an over the top crier emotional person too so I sympathize lol.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Can somebody please explain to me why Brandi's dogs were in that damn stupid cage??? Dogs should not be kept in a cage. That's horrible! If her guests don't like the dogs then they shouldn't come to the house.

If anyone expected me to put my dog in a cage they would not be welcome in my house :/


----------



## susieserb

guccimamma said:


> my kids are totally opposite in every way. i know they are both from the same place, but 2 people could not be more different.


LOL good luck with that but let's face it; this is the sort of thing that makes parenting challenging and kind of fun!!


----------



## Sassys

Loveluxury13 said:


> Can somebody please explain to me why Brandi's dogs were in that damn stupid cage??? Dogs should not be kept in a cage. That's horrible! If her guests don't like the dogs then they shouldn't come to the house.
> 
> If anyone expected me to put my dog in a cage they would not be welcome in my house :/



Lots of people keep their dogs in a cage to sleep, or when they leave the house.


----------



## susieserb

Sassys said:


> Lots of people keep their dogs in a cage to sleep, or when they leave the house.


Yea, not unusual at all; they see it as their den.


----------



## DivineMissM

susieserb said:


> And then in the next sentence bringing up the golden child Pandy who was a FIRST IN HER CLASS IN HS AND a hard working ambitious lass no less...tough stuff to swallow even if she was a bio older sibling KWIM



And isn't Pandora working at one of Lisa's restaurants as a server?  Not that there's anything wrong with working in the service industry, but it's not like she's done a whole lot with her fancy schoolin'.  (unless I'm missing something)



Loveluxury13 said:


> Can somebody please explain to me why Brandi's dogs were in that damn stupid cage??? Dogs should not be kept in a cage. That's horrible! If her guests don't like the dogs then they shouldn't come to the house.
> 
> If anyone expected me to put my dog in a cage they would not be welcome in my house :/



Well, for one thing dogs need a place that is theirs where they feel safe and can go to get away if they feel stressed, anxious, or overwhelmed.  For example when there are lots of people over or when their owners leave.  I'd never put more than one dog in one cage though.


----------



## susieserb

DivineMissM said:


> And isn't Pandora working at one of Lisa's restaurants as a server?  Not that there's anything wrong with working in the service industry, but it's not like she's done a whole lot with her fancy schoolin'.  (unless I'm missing something)
> 
> Interesting you should say that; my sister and I had Pandy as a server and we were discussing the "WHY's" involved with this situation..This was our conclusion, as discussed in this forum you have to keep your eyes on the staff at all times when you own a restaurant.
> 
> Lisa and Ken have two other establishments and the new Pump really needs to be babied..Who else as a better choice then Pandy and her husband to run Villa Blanca (yes he was there too).  Serving at the place is also good for business; people come to these restaurants to SEE one of the cast members and the Vanderpumps know this.
> 
> Any who, that's our 2cents and you know what that's worth.


----------



## DivineMissM

susieserb said:


> DivineMissM said:
> 
> 
> 
> And isn't Pandora working at one of Lisa's restaurants as a server?  Not that there's anything wrong with working in the service industry, but it's not like she's done a whole lot with her fancy schoolin'.  (unless I'm missing something)
> 
> Interesting you should say that; my sister and I had Pandy as a server and we were discussing the "WHY's" involved with this situation..This was our conclusion, as discussed in this forum you have to keep your eyes on the staff at all times when you own a restaurant.
> 
> Lisa and Ken have two other establishments and the new Pump really needs to be babied..Who else as a better choice then Pandy and her husband to run Villa Blanca (yes he was there too).  Serving at the place is also good for business; people come to these restaurants to SEE one of the cast members and the Vanderpumps know this.
> 
> Any who, that's our 2cents and you know what that's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I get it!  I'm not putting her down at all.  But it seems like Lisa looks down on Max because he's not as smart (or whatever) as Pandora.  But Max could easily be doing what Pandora is doing at the moment.  So really she's not so much better than him like Lisa seems to think.
Click to expand...


----------



## Loveluxury13

Wow! I'm surprised how common this cage thing is. I don't know people that do it here in Australia. I find it quite cruel 

My dog sleeps on fluffy blankets on the bed next to me. I never leave her longer than 4 hours and when I'm not home she just sleeps on the bed or watches tv in the lounge room. I know that because I have security cameras in my house 

I slowly worked up to leaving her that long too. Honestly I think she enjoys it when I go out so she can rest and have the house to herself lol.


----------



## DivineMissM

Loveluxury13 said:


> Wow! I'm surprised how common this cage thing is. I don't know people that do it here in Australia. I find it quite cruel
> 
> My dog sleeps on fluffy blankets on the bed next to me. I never leave her longer than 4 hours and when I'm not home she just sleeps on the bed or watches tv in the lounge room. I know that because I have security cameras in my house
> 
> I slowly worked up to leaving her that long too. Honestly I think she enjoys it when I go out so she can rest and have the house to herself lol.



Interesting!  It's so common here, and not seen as cruel at all, even by hard core dog lovers.    I assure you, my dog does not suffer when she's in her cage.  It's wire so it's all open she can see out and it's very spacious.  Her soft bed is in there along with water.  She often goes in there to lay down even when we're home.


----------



## Bentley1

Loveluxury13 said:


> Wow! I'm surprised how common this cage thing is. I don't know people that do it here in Australia. I find it quite cruel
> 
> My dog sleeps on fluffy blankets on the bed next to me. I never leave her longer than 4 hours and when I'm not home she just sleeps on the bed or watches tv in the lounge room. I know that because I have security cameras in my house
> 
> I slowly worked up to leaving her that long too. Honestly I think she enjoys it when I go out so she can rest and have the house to herself lol.




I'm not a fan of crating dogs either. Even though my vet assured me it's extremely common, safe and "good" for training, I couldn't go through with
It. My little pom whimpered and cried the few times we tried and I never made him do It again. I would definitely take the dogs personality into consideration before assuming all dogs are ok with it just bc it's common.


----------



## chowlover2

susieserb said:


> DivineMissM said:
> 
> 
> 
> And isn't Pandora working at one of Lisa's restaurants as a server?  Not that there's anything wrong with working in the service industry, but it's not like she's done a whole lot with her fancy schoolin'.  (unless I'm missing something)
> 
> Interesting you should say that; my sister and I had Pandy as a server and we were discussing the "WHY's" involved with this situation..This was our conclusion, as discussed in this forum you have to keep your eyes on the staff at all times when you own a restaurant.
> 
> Lisa and Ken have two other establishments and the new Pump really needs to be babied..Who else as a better choice then Pandy and her husband to run Villa Blanca (yes he was there too).  Serving at the place is also good for business; people come to these restaurants to SEE one of the cast members and the Vanderpumps know this.
> 
> Any who, that's our 2cents and you know what that's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! I also think Max has a different personality than Pandora, doesn't matter whether he is adopted or not. He just seems very laid back. The family I worked with had 6 kids. The difference in work ethic between the first 4 kids and last 2 was astounding. One of the older daughters explained it to me this way. The first 4 were around when the family was starting a restaurant from scratch. Money was tight, everyone worked long hours and all excess money was poured back into the business. By the time the last 2 kids came along business was established and booming and there was a ton of money. The2 youngest were spoiled rotten and acted like little princesses compared to the other 4. I have no idea what the age difference is between Pandora and Max, but it's possible Pandora remembers a time when money was tighter and doesn't take the business for granted. Or it's something else entirely.
Click to expand...


----------



## Loveluxury13

DivineMissM said:


> Interesting!  It's so common here, and not seen as cruel at all, even by hard core dog lovers.    I assure you, my dog does not suffer when she's in her cage.  It's wire so it's all open she can see out and it's very spacious.  Her soft bed is in there along with water.  She often goes in there to lay down even when we're home.




I should clarify. My dog is not a "dog". It's my furbaby &#128515;
I don't have children just a furchild. She has her own wardrobe full of pretty dresses, jackets, jumpers etc. She has a crystal necklace and only drinks bottled water. She prefers chilled &#128513;

She has two huge toy baskets full of stuffed toys. Her favourite is Cookie Monster. She's across my lap asleep with him now &#128512; heehee.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Bentley1 said:


> I'm not a fan of crating dogs either. Even though my vet assured me it's extremely common, safe and "good" for training, I couldn't go through with
> It. My little pom whimpered and cried the few times we tried and I never made him do It again. I would definitely take the dogs personality into consideration before assuming all dogs are ok with it just bc it's common.




Agreed! Even when my girl was a tiny puppy she hated her travel crate and it was huge for her. She hates confined spaces and freaks out so the only time she is confined is at the vet or after surgery. Unless it's her pet stroller. She loves that! &#128516;


----------



## sgj99

Loveluxury13 said:


> Wow! I'm surprised how common this cage thing is. I don't know people that do it here in Australia. I find it quite cruel
> 
> My dog sleeps on fluffy blankets on the bed next to me. I never leave her longer than 4 hours and when I'm not home she just sleeps on the bed or watches tv in the lounge room. I know that because I have security cameras in my house
> 
> I slowly worked up to leaving her that long too. Honestly I think she enjoys it when I go out so she can rest and have the house to herself lol.



the cage, or "crate" thing is quite common here.  i for one do not agree with it.  i'm with you, i think it's cruel and sad.


----------



## citrus

Loveluxury13 said:


> Wow! I'm surprised how common this cage thing is. I don't know people that do it here in Australia. I find it quite cruel
> 
> My dog sleeps on fluffy blankets on the bed next to me. I never leave her longer than 4 hours and when I'm not home she just sleeps on the bed or watches tv in the lounge room. I know that because I have security cameras in my house
> 
> I slowly worked up to leaving her that long too. Honestly I think she enjoys it when I go out so she can rest and have the house to herself lol.



I'm an Aussie and my dog is crate trained, lots of breeders/trainers encourage it.

She loves her crate and feels cosy in there, especially when loud teenagers have their friends visit. Also as a puppy we could leave her inside it in the house and know she was safe.   Now she is older we rarely use it, no more chewing electrical cords.


----------



## Baglady41

sgj99 said:


> the cage, or "crate" thing is quite common here.  i for one do not agree with it.  i'm with you, i think it's cruel and sad.



Me three! It breaks my heart seeing an animal confined. If the animal likes it and see it as it's den, why  not leave the door open so they can come and go? I've also never seen 3 dogs in one crate. I almost considered starting a twitter war with Brandy over it. Just kidding obviously but I really dislike her. 

As far as this episode I thought it was kind of strange for Brandy to have friends over to watch Eddie's new show. It's sad that after all these years she still gives him this attention. Totally not buying that she needed to see if her kids were on there. She would of had to sign off on that as others have mentioned. I really like Lisa Rinna she doesn't seem like she takes herself too seriously.


----------



## Suzie

Loveluxury13 said:


> Wow! I'm surprised how common this cage thing is. I don't know people that do it here in Australia. I find it quite cruel
> 
> My dog sleeps on fluffy blankets on the bed next to me. I never leave her longer than 4 hours and when I'm not home she just sleeps on the bed or watches tv in the lounge room. I know that because I have security cameras in my house
> 
> I slowly worked up to leaving her that long too. Honestly I think she enjoys it when I go out so she can rest and have the house to herself lol.



Yes, we do not have the cage thing here in Australia. I was also dumbfounded when I first saw that a few years back, I think they call it a crate?

My whippets have the run of the house and the backyard, they have their own beds as well in various parts of the house.


----------



## Suzie

citrus said:


> I'm an Aussie and my dog is crate trained, lots of breeders/trainers encourage it.
> 
> She loves her crate and feels cosy in there, especially when loud teenagers have their friends visit. Also as a puppy we could leave her inside it in the house and know she was safe.   Now she is older we rarely use it, no more chewing electrical cords.



Wow, I have never heard of that here in Oz, you learn something new every day.


----------



## Grace123

Loveluxury13 said:


> Can somebody please explain to me why Brandi's dogs were in that damn stupid cage??? Dogs should not be kept in a cage. That's horrible! If her guests don't like the dogs then they shouldn't come to the house.
> 
> If anyone expected me to put my dog in a cage they would not be welcome in my house :/



I think Brandi would put her kids in the cage if she had too.

Just kidding!


----------



## zaara10

Grace123 said:


> I think Brandi would put her kids in the cage if she had too.
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding!




I think someone needs to put Brandi in a cage sometimes!


----------



## guccimamma

susieserb said:


> LOL good luck with that but let's face it; this is the sort of thing that makes parenting challenging and kind of fun!!



doesn't feel fun right now, pre teen and teen making it very difficult. if they don't get into college, i might just go myself. 

do they have luxury dorms for 40 somethings?


----------



## lucywife

sgj99 said:


> the cage, or "crate" thing is quite common here.  i for one do not agree with it.  i'm with you, i think it's cruel and sad.


I think it's cruel too.
I saw that my neighbors kept their puppy in the cage for the whole day while they were at work. Can't look at them the same way since then. Why have a dog at all?


----------



## starrynite_87

DivineMissM said:


> And isn't Pandora working at one of Lisa's restaurants as a server?  Not that there's anything wrong with working in the service industry, but it's not like she's done a whole lot with her fancy schoolin'.  (unless I'm missing something)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for one thing dogs need a place that is theirs where they feel safe and can go to get away if they feel stressed, anxious, or overwhelmed.  For example when there are lots of people over or when their owners leave.  I'd never put more than one dog in one cage though.




I think Lisa and Ken are grooming the kids to run the family businesses...as stated in earlier posts by many who know about the service industry owners need to know each and every aspect of the restaurant they own and should be able to step in at a moments notice


----------



## Tivo

DivineMissM said:


> Interesting!  It's so common here, and not seen as cruel at all, even by hard core dog lovers.    I assure you, my dog does not suffer when she's in her cage.  It's wire so it's all open she can see out and it's very spacious.  Her soft bed is in there along with water.  She often goes in there to lay down even when we're home.


I think some love animals so much they blur the lines and start treating them like humans. Dogs have different instincts and methods of learning. That needs to be respected and not trivialized to indulge our own desire to treat them like people.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Tivo said:


> I think some love animals so much they blur the lines and start treating them like humans. Dogs have different instincts and methods of learning. That needs to be respected and not trivialized to indulge our own desire to treat them like people.


 
Excellent post!


----------



## sgj99

lucywife said:


> I think it's cruel too.
> I saw that my neighbors kept their puppy in the cage for the whole day while they were at work. Can't look at them the same way since then. Why have a dog at all?



that's how i feel.  get a hamster or a goldfish.  i don't think it's bad for the dog to sleep in the crate if that's what the dog wants to do.  but if they don't than don't make them go in the darn thing.  and i've read some articles from vets saying they are seeing a lot of dogs that are anxious from being crated too much - at night and throughout the day when the owners are at work.  that says the dog is only out for some time in the morning and in the evenings between work and bed.  that's cruel.  some might think it's okay now but it wasn't that long ago that it was deemed okay to have a cat declawed.  that theory has been re-thought and a lot of vets don't do it because it's thought to be cruel.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Tivo said:


> I think some love animals so much they blur the lines and start treating them like humans. Dogs have different instincts and methods of learning. That needs to be respected and not trivialized to indulge our own desire to treat them like people.




I do love my dog very much but I also respect her. She is highly trained and very intelligent. She lets me know if she wants no1 or no2. She knows all of her toys by name and many english words. I can ask her to grab monkey, chicken, Cookie Monster etc. She even paws at me to tell me when my sugar has dropped and I need to eat urgently. 

I've read many books on animal psychology and behaviour. Have you read Animals in Translation by Temple Grandin? It's a great book. 

I respect my dog and I do not trivialise her in any way. She is never harmed in any way. She actually loves dressing up in cold weather because she's a small dog that gets cold. She wears special dog clothes to keep her feeling warm and secure.

You can call it anthropomorphic if you want but dogs have a similar intelligence to a 2-3 year old child. 

It's very sad that whenever people celebrate treating animals with dignity, respect and love they are accused of treating them like humans. Very sad.


----------



## horse17

so far, I like Eileens personality...I think she looks fabulous,  I love how she dresses and she doesn't seem to take herself too seriously........and her "bickering" with her husband just seems playful...


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> so far, I like Eileens personality...I think she looks fabulous,  I love how she dresses and she doesn't seem to take herself too seriously........and her "bickering" with her husband just seems playful...



i like her too.  i think she's adding a good vibe to the show.

and i also think that while Brandi may still sing the "woe is me, my husband cheated on me song," i bet she'd cheat with a married man if the right one came along.  the right one being someone that would give her a lot of money and attention and put up with her unfiltered mouth and horrible manners.


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> i like her too.  i think she's adding a good vibe to the show.
> 
> and i also think that while Brandi may still sing the "woe is me, my husband cheated on me song," i bet she'd cheat with a married man if the right one came along.  the right one being someone that would give her a lot of money and attention and put up with her unfiltered mouth and horrible manners.




ITA...that would be  justification for what happened to her...in her simple mind...


----------



## Bentley1

Tivo said:


> I think some love animals so much they blur the lines and start treating them like humans. Dogs have different instincts and methods of learning. That needs to be respected and not trivialized to indulge our own desire to treat them like people.



I don't see how crating a dog all day is respecting their instincts nor their methods of "learning" (aka being trained).  That's for the benefit of the owner not the dog.


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> that's how i feel.  get a hamster or a goldfish.  i don't think it's bad for the dog to sleep in the crate if that's what the dog wants to do.  but if they don't than don't make them go in the darn thing.  and i've read some articles from vets saying they are seeing a lot of dogs that are anxious from being crated too much - at night and throughout the day when the owners are at work.  that says the dog is only out for some time in the morning and in the evenings between work and bed.  that's cruel.  some might think it's okay now but it wasn't that long ago that it was deemed okay to have a cat declawed.  that theory has been re-thought and a lot of vets don't do it because it's thought to be cruel.



Good post.



sgj99 said:


> i like her too.  i think she's adding a good vibe to the show.
> 
> and i also think that while Brandi may still sing the "woe is me, my husband cheated on me song," i bet she'd cheat with a married man if the right one came along.  the right one being someone that would give her a lot of money and attention and put up with her unfiltered mouth and horrible manners.



Eileen has definitely grown on me. 

Agree about Brandi.  Based on her nasty, uncensored personality, I don't doubt for a minute that she would cheat/run off with a married man she was into if the opportunity presented itself.


----------



## Tivo

Bentley1 said:


> I don't see how crating a dog all day is respecting their instincts nor their methods of "learning" (aka being trained).  That's for the benefit of the owner not the dog.


There is a big difference between crating a dog for a few hours if necessary and locking him in there all day. There are also a myriad of reasons why it would be necessary, (the dog isn't ready for full run of the house due to chewing wires, getting into things that might harm it, etc) it seems as if this is being purposefully exaggerated to allow people who let their dogs do any and everything without structure feel like the most loving, wonderful pet owners ever, and make people who don't seem like the worst most abusive pet owners on the planet. Nobody is judging people who dismiss the fact that dogs need discipline and clearly defined structure, just so they can bypass the real work involved in training a dog according to natural pact instincts. Dogs are not people and they need to be respected as dogs. Crate training is a technique some use that helps a dog learn obedience. If someone is using it to just keep a dog out of the way all day, then yes that is abuse. But don't paint everyone with a broad brush. That's not fair.


----------



## redheadedbeauty

Bentley1 said:


> I don't see how crating a dog all day is respecting their instincts nor their methods of "learning" (aka being trained).  That's for the benefit of the owner not the dog.




Agreed!


----------



## zippie

bentley1 said:


> i don't see how crating a dog all day is respecting their instincts nor their methods of "learning" (aka being trained).  That's for the benefit of the owner not the dog.


 
yep, agreed!


----------



## JessLovesTim

Loveluxury13 said:


> I do love my dog very much but I also respect her. She is highly trained and very intelligent. She lets me know if she wants no1 or no2. She knows all of her toys by name and many english words. I can ask her to grab monkey, chicken, Cookie Monster etc. She even paws at me to tell me when my sugar has dropped and I need to eat urgently.
> 
> I've read many books on animal psychology and behaviour. Have you read Animals in Translation by Temple Grandin? It's a great book.
> 
> I respect my dog and I do not trivialise her in any way. She is never harmed in any way. She actually loves dressing up in cold weather because she's a small dog that gets cold. She wears special dog clothes to keep her feeling warm and secure.
> 
> You can call it anthropomorphic if you want but dogs have a similar intelligence to a 2-3 year old child.
> 
> It's very sad that whenever people celebrate treating animals with dignity, respect and love they are accused of treating them like humans. Very sad.




Crate training is common. I don't agree with it. I don't think she's doing it correctly either. You aren't supposed to have three dogs in the same crate.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Tivo said:


> There is a big difference between crating a dog for a few hours if necessary and locking him in there all day. There are also a myriad of reasons why it would be necessary, (the dog isn't ready for full run of the house due to chewing wires, getting into things that might harm it, etc) it seems as if this is being purposefully exaggerated to allow people who let their dogs do any and everything without structure feel like the most loving, wonderful pet owners ever, and make people who don't seem like the worst most abusive pet owners on the planet. Nobody is judging people who dismiss the fact that dogs need discipline and clearly defined structure, just so they can bypass the real work involved in training a dog according to natural pact instincts. Dogs are not people and they need to be respected as dogs. Crate training is a technique some use that helps a dog learn obedience. If someone is using it to just keep a dog out of the way all day, then yes that is abuse. But don't paint everyone with a broad brush. That's not fair.




But you aren't supposed to put three dogs in the same crate.


----------



## Tivo

JessLovesTim said:


> But you aren't supposed to put three dogs in the same crate.


Of course not! The crate should also be spacious enough for the dog to stretch out in. And the dog should be receiving enough daily exercise to account for their time spent in the crate. No dog should be in there all day or with multiple animals. It is a training method.


----------



## Bentley1

Tivo said:


> There is a big difference between crating a dog for a few hours if necessary and locking him in there all day. There are also a myriad of reasons why it would be necessary, (the dog isn't ready for full run of the house due to chewing wires, getting into things that might harm it, etc) it seems as if this is being purposefully exaggerated to allow people who let their dogs do any and everything without structure feel like the most loving, wonderful pet owners ever, and make people who don't seem like the worst most abusive pet owners on the planet. Nobody is judging people who dismiss the fact that dogs need discipline and clearly defined structure, just so they can bypass the real work involved in training a dog according to natural pact instincts. Dogs are not people and they need to be respected as dogs. Crate training is a technique some use that helps a dog learn obedience. If someone is using it to just keep a dog out of the way all day, then yes that is abuse. But don't paint everyone with a broad brush. That's not fair.



As with anything in life, common sense goes a LONG way.  There are idiots out there who use crates as the dog's second home, many times too small for the dog (i've seen it with my own eyes multiple times), left all day without food/water/barking, etc). People start using it as a crutch for their own selfish purposes as opposed to using it for it's intended purpose of short-term training and safety for the dog. I would hope people are doing what is in the best interest of their pets and if their dog is OK with sitting/sleeping in his crate for short spells, then go for it. It's not what I would do, but whatever.


----------



## fashiongirl26

Can we please get back to talking about the "housewives?" &#128096;&#128092;&#128087;


----------



## susieserb

fashiongirl26 said:


> can we please get back to talking about the "housewives?" &#128096;&#128092;&#128087;


ty!!


----------



## swags

fashiongirl26 said:


> Can we please get back to talking about the "housewives?" &#128096;&#128092;&#128087;


 
Yes. I think they should put Brandi in a crate at the next housewives get together. Maybe that would keep her from throwing wine at people and sitting down on other peoples husbands laps. Speaking of which, I hate to bring it up, but remember that photo of a drunken Brandi with a tampon string hanging out? I don't think she should sit on any laps without a plastic guard of some sort.


----------



## horse17

^...trying to forget that visual........yuck


----------



## Bentley1

swags said:


> Yes. I think they should put Brandi in a crate at the next housewives get together. Maybe that would keep her from throwing wine at people and sitting down on other peoples husbands laps. Speaking of which, I hate to bring it up, but remember that photo of a drunken Brandi with a tampon string hanging out? I don't think she should sit on any laps without a plastic guard of some sort.




Lol. Love the idea of crating Brandi. Maybe throw in 2 other unruly housewives to make it 3 (Tamra and Kenya). See how she likes it. 

Ugh, ugh, ugh @ her tampon string. She is vile and repulsive.


----------



## 30gold

bentley1 said:


> lol. Love the idea of crating brandi. Maybe throw in 2 other unruly housewives to make it 3 (tamra and kenya). See how she likes it.
> 
> Ugh, ugh, ugh @ her tampon string. She is vile and repulsive.


 


+1


----------



## Tivo

swags said:


> Yes. I think they should put Brandi in a crate at the next housewives get together. Maybe that would keep her from throwing wine at people and sitting down on other peoples husbands laps. Speaking of which, I hate to bring it up, but remember that photo of a drunken Brandi with a tampon string hanging out? I don't think she should sit on any laps without a plastic guard of some sort.


Eww! Gross!


----------



## lucywife

JessLovesTim said:


> You aren't supposed to have three dogs in the same crate.


 totally.
Somehow I'm not surprised Brandi have them all together crowded in one crate, you can tell a lot about a person by the way he or she is treating animals, Brandi is a WT with no respect for anything or anyone. Thinking about it makes me very sad  
Lisa V's doggies are walking around and getting treats on the sofa, feel the difference.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Brandi needs to be off the show. I cringe during her scenes -not enjoyable to me at all.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Btw I'm loving Eileen on the show. I really like her laid back approach and dry sense of humor. 

I've always liked Lisa Rinna. I've been in her presense before and she's super cool. What you see is what you get.


----------



## susieserb

Lisa Rinna on WWHL made me go whoa...Really just stunning; her dress, makeup that insane body?  These aren't the best pictures and lord knows the blogs crucifier for LR for her skinniness but shoot I thought the chick was breathtaking.  BTW even as slender as LR is, she still has bat wings (as seen on the HW series)!!


----------



## chowlover2

horse17 said:


> so far, I like Eileens personality...I think she looks fabulous,  I love how she dresses and she doesn't seem to take herself too seriously........and her "bickering" with her husband just seems playful...




I agree, she and her hubby don't bicker the way Adrienne and Paul did. I'm really enjoying her presence on the how.


----------



## chowlover2

susieserb said:


> Lisa Rinna on WWHL made me go whoa...Really just stunning; her dress, makeup that insane body?  These aren't the best pictures and lord knows the blogs crucifier for LR for her skinniness but shoot I thought the chick was breathtaking.  BTW even as slender as LR is, she still has bat wings (as seen on the HW series)!!




Yes,what I really like is her honesty. Saying that she works hard for the body she has. I hate these women who lie about things like that and say it's their genetic makeup. I find her to be a great addition to the show. 

Now Andy just has to get rid of Brandi...


----------



## Nahreen

When Yo said what did I do wrong (re Bellas) drink drivning issue? I thought to myself Yes you gave her a car! Most people here at Bellas age can't afford a car and have to use public transport or get picked up by parents.


----------



## Sassys

Nahreen said:


> When Yo said what did I do wrong (re Bellas) drink drivning issue? I thought to myself Yes you gave her a car! Most people here at Bellas age can't afford a car and have to use public transport or get picked up by parents.



But, almost all kids in LA have cars when they are driving age. Her having a car is not the issue. You need a car to live in LA.


----------



## Nahreen

Sassys said:


> But, almost all kids in LA have cars when they are driving age. Her having a car is not the issue. You need a car to live in LA.



Regardless, Bella obviously was not mature enough to handle having a car. Yo is definitely spoiling her kids with the fancy apartments. I am curious if Mohammed does spoil them too and have given them a large alimony and trust fund.


----------



## littlerock

Nahreen said:


> Regardless, Bella obviously was not mature enough to handle having a car. Yo is definitely spoiling her kids with the fancy apartments. I am curious if Mohammed does spoil them too and have given them a large alimony and trust fund.



Oh I am sure he does.


----------



## Sassys

Nahreen said:


> Regardless, Bella obviously was not mature enough to handle having a car. Yo is definitely spoiling her kids with the fancy apartments. I am curious if Mohammed does spoil them too and have given them a large alimony and trust fund.



I bet he does.


----------



## haute okole

Most kids of driving age have cars, even those of modest means.  You cannot earn a living without a car in L.A.  Public transportation is virtually nonexistent in Malibu.  However, most people I know or know of in Malibu don't have 9 to 5 jobs.  Most of the people I know in Malibu are either trust fund heirs or so well established in their careers, they set their own schedules and people come to them.


----------



## Bentley1

haute okole said:


> Most kids of driving age have cars, even those of modest means.  You cannot earn a living without a car in L.A.  Public transportation is virtually nonexistent in Malibu.  However, most people I know or know of in Malibu don't have 9 to 5 jobs.  Most of the people I know in Malibu are either trust fund heirs or so well established in their careers, they set their own schedules and people come to them.




This! We all had to have cars at least by college age (17-18) to
Get to classes, part-time jobs, etc. Teens and young adults have very busy, active lives and parents have jobs/lives and can't drive their children around indefinitely. And forget about public transportation, it's a nightmare out here and barely exists.


----------



## DivineMissM

horse17 said:


> so far, I like Eileens personality...I think she looks fabulous,  I love how she dresses and she doesn't seem to take herself too seriously........and her "bickering" with her husband just seems playful...



Me too!  She may be my new favorite. With Lisa R. a close second.



sgj99 said:


> i like her too.  i think she's adding a good vibe to the show.
> 
> and i also think that while Brandi may still sing the "woe is me, my husband cheated on me song," *i bet she'd cheat with a married man if the right one came along.  the right one being someone that would give her a lot of money and attention and put up with her unfiltered mouth and horrible manners.*



Something tells me Brandi's standards aren't even that high.  I think she'd sleep with anyone who was willing.



Sassys said:


> But, almost all kids in LA have cars when they are driving age. Her having a car is not the issue. You need a car to live in LA.





Bentley1 said:


> This! We all had to have cars at least by college age (17-18) to
> Get to classes, part-time jobs, etc. Teens and young adults have very busy, active lives and parents have jobs/lives and can't drive their children around indefinitely. And forget about public transportation, it's a nightmare out here and barely exists.



Agreed.  Kids here get cars as soon as they get their licenses.  My first car was a Ford Tempo though.  hehe  And I hate to say it, but I had friends who drove drunk.  I even rode with them.  :|  It's not always bad parenting, sometimes it's just teenagers being dumb and thinking they're invincible.  Hopefully Bella learned her lesson.


----------



## AEGIS

i can tell you this dog talk is a lot more boring than the kids in college theme......


----------



## AEGIS

Nahreen said:


> When Yo said what did I do wrong (re Bellas) drink drivning issue? I thought to myself Yes you gave her a car! Most people here at Bellas age can't afford a car and have to use public transport or get picked up by parents.



where is here for you?



Bentley1 said:


> This! We all had to have cars at least by college age (17-18) to
> Get to classes, part-time jobs, etc. Teens and young adults have very busy, active lives and parents have jobs/lives and can't drive their children around indefinitely. And forget about public transportation, it's a nightmare out here and barely exists.



My friend lives in LA w/o a car and complains about it all the time.  There is no public transportation out there.  I had a car as a teenager and did some stupid stuff but it mainly involved me leaving my keys in the ignition and leaving my lights on.


----------



## CaliQT

I can't remember their names, but the talk about bickering reminded me of the previous cast member who put her husband down constantly - saying stuff about wanting other men and such... I'm wondering if they are still together. 

Also, many here were right about Adrienne and Paul's bickering being passive aggression rather than affectionate teasing, so I'd be surprised if the above couple are still together and claiming everything is fine and dandy.


----------



## Bentley1

DivineMissM said:


> Me too!  She may be my new favorite. With Lisa R. a close second.
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me Brandi's standards aren't even that high.  I think she'd sleep with anyone who was willing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Kids here get cars as soon as they get their licenses.  My first car was a Ford Tempo though.  hehe  *And I hate to say it, but I had friends who drove drunk.  I even rode with them*.  :| * It's not always bad parenting, sometimes it's just teenagers being dumb and thinking they're invincible.  Hopefully Bella learned her lesson*.



Definitely agree, my friends and I had our fair share of dumb choices when we were teens/early 20s. Had not a thing to do with our parents and how we were raised. 



AEGIS said:


> where is here for you?
> 
> 
> 
> My friend lives in LA w/o a car and complains about it all the time.  There is no public transportation out there.  I had a car as a teenager and did some stupid stuff but it mainly involved me leaving my keys in the ignition and leaving my lights on.



Public transportation is a joke out here.  Aside from the fact that it's practically nonexistent, everything is so spread out and far that it's difficult to have a life by relying on what little PT there is available.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Am I the only one starting to think these dinners Yo and David have are just for her to praise her king?  I mean at EVERY gathering she raises a glass to him helping her while she was sick - I'm sorry, I thought that's what a spouse is supposed to do.


----------



## Nahreen

I wonder if her relationship with the King is so good as she portrais it to be. It seems she is more into him than he is into her. I think she is jealous if the close relationship Lisa and Ken have and that is why she attack Ken and Lisa. She probably feels David does not support her the way Ken supports Lisa. Yo often goes alone to parties.


----------



## anabanana745

DC-Cutie said:


> Am I the only one starting to think these dinners Yo and David have are just for her to praise her king?  I mean at EVERY gathering she raises a glass to him helping her while she was sick - I'm sorry, I thought that's what a spouse is supposed to do.




Their relationship seems very superficial. The way you would expect it to be when someone marries for money.


----------



## Nahreen

anabanana745 said:


> Their relationship seems very superficial. The way you would expect it to be when someone marries for money.



I had assumed she did not need to marry rich after having been married to Mohammed. He seems to be wealthier than any of the others and I assumed Yo would have gotten a hugh settlement.


----------



## horse17

^ I agree, but no way could I see Yo with your average Joe....






























but then again, it would be Yo and Joe...lol!


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Am I the only one starting to think these dinners Yo and David have are just for her to praise her king?  I mean at EVERY gathering she raises a glass to him helping her while she was sick - I'm sorry, I thought that's what a spouse is supposed to do.




no, your not the only one...I really appreciate a loving couple..............., but I don't know......they're a little much for me...


----------



## horse17

seems like there is always a debate/discussion about couples and PDA...is it for show?, or is it real?.......Im inclined to believe it is staged most of the time.....maybe its just me though...


----------



## ShoreGrl

DC-Cutie said:


> Am I the only one starting to think these dinners Yo and David have are just for her to praise her king?  I mean at EVERY gathering she raises a glass to him helping her while she was sick - I'm sorry, I thought that's what a spouse is supposed to do.




Yep, same here.  

My perception is that David is a huge narcissist and Yo feeds into that to make him happy and in turn keep her around. 

According to Yo's Instagram and Twitter she is in Seoul receiving treatment for Lymes because she had a relapse. David is not with her. He's somewhere else doing his own thing. He has enough money, you would think he'd clear his schedule to be by his wife's side. I can't imagine being in a foreign country very sick and all alone.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ShoreGrl said:


> Yep, same here.
> 
> My perception is that David is a huge narcissist and Yo feeds into that to make him happy and in turn keep her around.
> 
> According to Yo's Instagram and Twitter she is in Seoul receiving treatment for Lymes because she had a relapse. David is not with her. He's somewhere else doing his own thing. He has enough money, you would think he'd clear his schedule to be by his wife's side. I can't imagine being in a foreign country very sick and all alone.



Good observation. I also noticed when her mother was ill, yo said 'David dropped me off in holland...'  Like just opened up the jet door, booted her out and continued on his way to the US. Didn't even stay with her and her mom for a few days.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

AEGIS said:


> where is here for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend lives in LA w/o a car and complains about it all the time.  There is no public transportation out there.  I had a car as a teenager and did some stupid stuff but it mainly involved me leaving my keys in the ignition and leaving my lights on.




It depends where you're at.  We are in the Westside and we have tons of buses that go by nonstop.  My son doesn't even want to get his license even though he can get his permit in April.... He prefers his bus pass since it gets him everywhere he goes (Melrose, the Grove and Beverly Center). We rode on the bus with him when he started riding each different route ms they're clean and air conditioned as well as safe.  You may get a couple of crazy people but they don't bother nobody.  It will likely be different when he gets a job because the bus does take forever to get you there.


----------



## AEGIS

ShoreGrl said:


> Yep, same here.
> 
> My perception is that David is a huge narcissist and Yo feeds into that to make him happy and in turn keep her around.
> 
> According to Yo's Instagram and Twitter she is in Seoul receiving treatment for Lymes because she had a relapse. David is not with her. He's somewhere else doing his own thing. He has enough money, you would think he'd clear his schedule to be by his wife's side. I can't imagine being in a foreign country very sick and all alone.



I think he is a narcissist but I think most very wealthy and successful people are.  That's why they marry women who are basically there to look good and feed their ego.  They do not marry their equals in terms of intellect.



DC-Cutie said:


> Good observation. I also noticed when her mother was ill, yo said 'David dropped me off in holland...'  Like just opened up the jet door, booted her out and continued on his way to the US. Didn't even stay with her and her mom for a few days.




    I just imagine him kicking her out going "bye bish! buy your own provisions."


----------



## Sassys

gottaluvmybags said:


> It depends where you're at.  We are in the Westside and we have tons of buses that go by nonstop.  My son doesn't even want to get his license even though he can get his permit in April.... He prefers his bus pass since it gets him everywhere he goes (Melrose, the Grove and Beverly Center). We rode on the bus with him when he started riding each different route ms they're clean and air conditioned as well as safe.  You may get a couple of crazy people but they don't bother nobody.  It will likely be different when he gets a job because the bus does take forever to get you there.



I have a coworker that moved to LA 8yrs ago. She flies to our main headquarters when we have big meetings. She lives in Hollywood and told me she never drives in LA. Her husband does drive, but she doesn't. She said shehas no trouble using public transportation


----------



## Grace123

Check out Yo in her early years:


----------



## haute okole

If you live in the Beach Cities and/or have to be at various places for your job at a specific time,ie, realtors, lawyers, actors, etc. cars are essential.  From Malibu to Downtown during rush hour is 2 hours one way without an accident.  Once there was a mudslide and traffic was completely stopped for everyone, but one person.  Somehow, Alec Baldwin was allowed through the roadblock.  Urban myth?  Maybe.

Re: Yolanda, I heard she wanted to start a "lifestyle brand" like Martha Stewart and was using the show as her jumping off point.  I see her and David as using the show to sell whatever they want to sell at the moment, David's male singing group, Martin Katz and his jewelry, Mindy Weiss and her Party planning and finally their house.  Lisa Rinna is selling Stella and Dot.  Kyle her store and Lisa her restaurants.  I think that is why I find Eileen and Kim refreshing.  They are not hawking some product.  I used to like Brandi until she started playing it up for the cameras.  She went down the slippery slope towards trashy.


----------



## lallybelle

ShoreGrl said:


> Yep, same here.
> 
> My perception is that David is a huge narcissist and Yo feeds into that to make him happy and in turn keep her around.
> 
> According to Yo's Instagram and Twitter she is in Seoul receiving treatment for Lymes because she had a relapse. David is not with her. He's somewhere else doing his own thing. He has enough money, you would think he'd clear his schedule to be by his wife's side. I can't imagine being in a foreign country very sick and all alone.



He was there at some point she posted pics, so were her kids. He's off judging Asia's got talent or something right now though...lol.


----------



## ExBagHag

I've never seen the mass appeal for the lemmings that surround Yolanda. 

I started following her on Twitter a couple years ago and it was torture.  I swiftly unfollowed but every now and then when I'm feeling masochistic, I take a look.  

She is so wrapped up in appearances.  All the 'my love' talk and her preacher like wisdom about her kids and #notetoself just gags me. 

One time she came up with some deep thought from Buddha and didn't say a word to the lemmings...I mean followers who then began telling her she should write a book. 

She loves her kids.  I'll give her that.  I think she will do anything to make this marriage to My Love work.  Come hell or high water.  I don't know if she runs on batteries or is a great actress....but I think she's best described as a Grand Authentic....which is an oxymoron and just who she is.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Grace123 said:


> Check out Yo in her early years:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865350




Stunning!! She was gorgeous then and she still looks great now. I admire her for eating healthy and working on her body. She's living an amazing life, she loves her husband and has a beautiful house. Good for her!


----------



## Loveluxury13

ExBagHag said:


> I've never seen the mass appeal for the lemmings that surround Yolanda.
> 
> I started following her on Twitter a couple years ago and it was torture.  I swiftly unfollowed but every now and then when I'm feeling masochistic, I take a look.
> 
> She is so wrapped up in appearances.  All the 'my love' talk and her preacher like wisdom about her kids and #notetoself just gags me.
> 
> One time she came up with some deep thought from Buddha and didn't say a word to the lemmings...I mean followers who then began telling her she should write a book.
> 
> She loves her kids.  I'll give her that.  I think she will do anything to make this marriage to My Love work.  Come hell or high water.  I don't know if she runs on batteries or is a great actress....but I think she's best described as a Grand Authentic....which is an oxymoron and just who she is.




Sorry but what did you mean by grand authentic?


----------



## ExBagHag

As far as Yo's divorce, I once did some digging and she did really well in that divorce. She received tons of money, a home, cars, nannies and private school tuition. 

Every time she mentions the single mom struggle, I want to barf. 

Anyone see her YouTube video wedding gift to David:  'If Dis Were My Plane.'

It is beyond bizarre and Stepford Wife weird....both funny and horrifying at the same time.


----------



## ExBagHag

Loveluxury13 said:


> Sorry but what did you mean by grand authentic?




I mean she tries to act so earthy and relatable but in a very grandiose way.  It's very contradictory and kinda cancels out the effort.

In other words, she's one of those women who smiles while being very mindful of getting what she wants.  She's determined, that's for sure.


----------



## Loveluxury13

ExBagHag said:


> I mean she tries to act so earthy and relatable but in a very grandiose way.  It's very contradictory and kinda cancels out the effort.
> 
> In other words, she's one of those women who smiles while being very mindful of getting what she wants.  She's determined, that's for sure.




I mean I don't see how that's an oxymoron. Something or someone can can be grand and authentic


----------



## ExBagHag

Loveluxury13 said:


> I mean I don't see how that's an oxymoron. Something or someone can can be grand and authentic




I get Ya girl.  She's loved by many...just not my cup of tea.  &#128521;


----------



## hellohum

I'm so glad that there are others who aren't a Yolanda fan. I loved her at first but it faded quickly. The last dinner party with her toasting her husband was so over the top! I don't think she is down to earth, I think she is just interested in different things than the other girls are and she feeds her ego with that.


----------



## Loveluxury13

ExBagHag said:


> I get Ya girl.  She's loved by many...just not my cup of tea.  &#128521;




I know that. I don't mind if you like or dislike her I was just trying to clarify what an oxymoron is for you


----------



## DivineMissM

AEGIS said:


> *where is here for you?*
> 
> 
> 
> My friend lives in LA w/o a car and complains about it all the time.  There is no public transportation out there.  I had a car as a teenager and did some stupid stuff but it mainly involved me leaving my keys in the ignition and leaving my lights on.



Currently Atlanta, but I grew up in Kansas City.  Zero public transport in KC.  In Atlanta you can get to and from certain places but it's not nearly like NYC or Chicago.  You definitely still need a car unless you're very strategic about where you live and work.



ExBagHag said:


> I've never seen the mass appeal for the lemmings that surround Yolanda.
> 
> I started following her on Twitter a couple years ago and it was torture.  I swiftly unfollowed but every now and then when I'm feeling masochistic, I take a look.
> 
> She is so wrapped up in appearances.  All the 'my love' talk and her preacher like wisdom about her kids and #notetoself just gags me.
> 
> One time she came up with some deep thought from Buddha and didn't say a word to the lemmings...I mean followers who then began telling her she should write a book.
> 
> She loves her kids.  I'll give her that.  *I think she will do anything to make this marriage to My Love work.  Come hell or high water.  *I don't know if she runs on batteries or is a great actress....but I think she's best described as a Grand Authentic....which is an oxymoron and just who she is.



Huh?  Isn't that the point of being married?  You're not supposed to bail as soon as you get bored or hit a bump in the road.  Of all the things to complain about Yolanda, being dedicated to her husband isn't one of them.  IMO.


And I do think she's authentic.  She came from a poor background, but has had money for a while now.  Is she not allowed to enjoy her lifestyle?  Is she supposed to act like she's still poor?  I don't know, I think she seems pretty down to earth compared to someone like...say...Adrienne who was born into money.


----------



## horse17

ExBagHag said:


> I mean she tries to act so earthy and relatable but in a very grandiose way.  It's very contradictory and kinda cancels out the effort.
> 
> In other words, she's one of those women who smiles while being very mindful of getting what she wants.  She's determined, that's for sure.


 
ITA...gotcha GIRL!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

DivineMissM said:


> Huh?  Isn't that the point of being married?  You're not supposed to bail as soon as you get bored or hit a bump in the road.  Of all the things to complain about Yolanda, being dedicated to her husband isn't one of them.  IMO.
> 
> 
> And I do think she's authentic.  She came from a poor background, but has had money for a while now.  Is she not allowed to enjoy her lifestyle?  Is she supposed to act like she's still poor?  I don't know, I think she seems pretty down to earth compared to someone like...say...Adrienne who was born into money.



I'm totally with you on these points. 

Yo & David were on Oprah a few years ago before they were married. (Caught a rerun of it recently.) She was like this before they got married. The whole King thing is how she probably caught Mohamed. 
She was married to him for many years & gave him 3 kids. She more than deserved what she got in the divorce. She didn't get as much as Mohamed portrays he has. HE's got TONS of debt. Someone dug that up & posted it years ago. And she's lucky to get away from him, after finding out about his lifestyle. 

None of how any of them are with their DH's gives me a second thought. Except for Adrienne. Those two were so awful to each other, it was only a matter of time. 

Don't do or follow anyone on any social media sites. (None of that stuff interests me & don't have the extra time to waste.) 
So my only exposure to them is if I see RHWBH.


----------



## 26Alexandra

I used to like Yolanda a lot. She's from the Netherlands and I'm from Belgium so I sort of related to her. I just think it's so weird her kids don't speak Dutch. I don't have any children yet, but when you live in a foreign country, you still speak your own language to them. That's just natural I think.


----------



## slang

26Alexandra said:


> I used to like Yolanda a lot. She's from the Netherlands and I'm from Belgium so I sort of related to her. I just think it's so weird her kids don't speak Dutch. I don't have any children yet, but when you live in a foreign country, you still speak your own language to them. That's just natural I think.



I have lots of friends who don't speak their parents first language - Italian, Greek, Portuguese etc. I think it is pretty common that when people immigrated to a new country they tried to assimilate by speaking english only.
Also, does Mohammad speak Dutch - if not, maybe Yo didn't want to speak Dutch to her kids when their Father wouldn't understand


----------



## 26Alexandra

slang said:


> I have lots of friends who don't speak their parents first language - Italian, Greek, Portuguese etc. I think it is pretty common that when people immigrated to a new country they tried to assimilate by speaking english only.
> 
> Also, does Mohammad speak Dutch - if not, maybe Yo didn't want to speak Dutch to her kids when their Father wouldn't understand




I don't think he does. I couldn't imagine not speaking dutch to my future children.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Did she say fore sure that they didn't speak Dutch? Not even a little? They might speak a little Dutch but not well enough to openly do it.


----------



## AEGIS

26Alexandra said:


> I used to like Yolanda a lot. She's from the Netherlands and I'm from Belgium so I sort of related to her. I just think it's so weird her kids don't speak Dutch. I don't have any children yet, but when you live in a foreign country, you still speak your own language to them. That's just natural I think.




Nope.  It's not for some parents.  Actually when we moved to the US, my parents only spoke English to me so that I could learn it quickly and then I ended up forgetting our native tongue.  I could understand it but would never speak it.  My mom made me re-learn it at 8.

Do their kids speak Arabic either?


----------



## Tivo

hellohum said:


> I'm so glad that there are others who aren't a Yolanda fan. I loved her at first but it faded quickly. The last dinner party with her toasting her husband was so over the top! I don't think she is down to earth, I think she is just interested in different things than the other girls are and she feeds her ego with that.




Agreed!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ken & Lisa have a unique relationship as well as a marriage.

David & Yo are in a whole other ball park with their relationship.

David is a king & then some


----------



## Loveluxury13

I don't get why everyone is upset by Yolanda calling David her king. It's no different to a guy calling his partner his Princess &#128515; They are in love, why is that bad.


----------



## slang

Didn't Lisa Rinna say the same thing about Harry - that he was her King & she has to treat him that way. I thought she compared herself to Yo in that way - that they both had husband they had to treat like Kings


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> Am I the only one starting to think these dinners Yo and David have are just for her to praise her king?  I mean at EVERY gathering she raises a glass to him helping her while she was sick - I'm sorry, I thought that's what a spouse is supposed to do.


Yeah I agree and the way they sit next to each other at the head table as if they are looking down at every one seemed interesting to me. As if they are observing more than entertaining...I actually like Yo but their last dinner party I was like, hmmm


----------



## meluvs2shop

hotshot said:


> Ken & Lisa have a unique relationship as well as a marriage.
> 
> David & Yo are in a whole other ball park with their relationship.
> 
> David is a king & then some



What do you mean by David is king and then some? Is it because of his successful career?


----------



## zippie

David is king until he dumps her because she's getting too old for him.


----------



## susieserb

26Alexandra said:


> I used to like Yolanda a lot. She's from the Netherlands and I'm from Belgium so I sort of related to her. I just think it's so weird her kids don't speak Dutch. I don't have any children yet, but when you live in a foreign country, you still speak your own language to them. That's just natural I think.


Nah, I'm first generation and barely speak my parent's mother tongue.  But that was my parents's choice; they really wanted my us to be _Americanized._  I'm okay with it.


----------



## susieserb

I love the king, thing.  The saying we have in our home is that DH is the head and me, the wife is the neck which turns the head, hehe.

Honestly, the more I adore that man the more I reap the benefits.  Don't knock it till you try it


----------



## horse17

susieserb said:


> I love the king, thing.  The saying we have in our home is that DH is the head and me, the wife is the neck which turns the head, hehe.
> 
> Honestly, the more I adore that man the more I reap the benefits.  Don't knock it till you try it


^  lol!.............sounds like my big fat greek wedding!...not sure if you saw that movie, but the head and neck thing was part of it...so true.....

Im all about treating your man well,  and I hope their love is real and everlasting....but I find their PDA a little over the top.....


----------



## horse17

I wonder what Mohammed's nickname was?


----------



## AEGIS

horse17 said:


> I wonder what Mohammed's nickname was?



Mohammed Moneybags
It even alliterates nicely


----------



## horse17




----------



## susieserb

horse17 said:


> ^  lol!.............sounds like my big fat greek wedding!...not sure if you saw that movie, but the head and neck thing was part of it...so true.....
> 
> Im all about treating your man well,  and I hope their love is real and everlasting....but I find their PDA a little over the top.....


OMGOSH I did!!! Over and over again (in the day) but it's been years, LOL


----------



## Tivo

I'm sure David feels like he is a king. I'm sure he feels Yolanda is lucky to have him and when he tires of her he'll affectionately let her know he appreciates all her efforts, but it's time for an upgrade and Yolanda will be well taken care of.


----------



## AEGIS

Real Housewives's Yolanda Foster: I've Lost the Ability to Read and Write
118
SHARESSharing Options 0 Comments
ENLARGE
Yolanda Foster Battles Lyme Disease
Yolanda Foster
JP YIM/GETTY
BY LYNETTE RICE @lynetterice 01/19/2015 AT 07:45 AM EST
Most days, Yolanda Foster says she feels like someone "tied my hands behind my back, "just so she can watch "life go by without me." 

The 51-year-old star of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills &#8211; who was diagnosed with Lyme disease in 2012 &#8211; wrote in a candid and heartfelt blog post that her illness has left her feeling like "someone came in and confiscated my brain." 

"I have lost the ability to read, write, or even watch TV, because I can't process information or any stimulation for that matter," Foster wrote. "It feels like someone came in and confiscated my brain and tied my hands behind my back to just watch and see life go by without me participating in it." 

Foster began the blog by apologizing to fans for not writing earlier because "unfortunately I have lost the ability to do so in an intelligent matter at this time." 



"Most of you know I have been battling Lyme disease for the past three years," she wrote. "I wasted the first year trying to get diagnosed and spent the next two trying to find a cure. I have gone from the conventional long-term antibiotics to about every holistic protocol there is to offer. Unfortunately, I was only able to get to about a 60% recovery until I relapsed in early December and have not been able to find my way back." 

Other than passing references to her illness, Foster's ongoing battle with the Lyme disease has largely been avoided in the current season of Real Housewives. 

"The most frustrating thing is that there is medical data on Lyme and spirochete infections going back all the way to 1908, but yet we still don't have proper diagnostic testing, a vaccine, or a cure for Lyme disease while we are living in the United States of America, the most extraordinary country in the world," Foster wrote. 

"Something doesn't add up here, and I will make it my life mission to figure this out, because nobody deserves to suffer this way in 2015."

http://www.people.com/article/yolanda-foster-lyme-disease-blog-real-housewives-beverly-hills


----------



## buzzytoes

^I just read this on MSN and am so confused - she is basically a walking vegetable but she went to Singapore to watch auditions for Asia's Got Talent, that David is working on. If she cannot comprehend anything then how is she quoting all of this to someone to write??


----------



## starrynite_87

susieserb said:


> Nah, I'm first generation and barely speak my parent's mother tongue.  But that was my parents's choice; they really wanted my us to be _Americanized._  I'm okay with it.




That was the same thing with us.


----------



## Loveluxury13

buzzytoes said:


> ^I just read this on MSN and am so confused - she is basically a walking vegetable but she went to Singapore to watch auditions for Asia's Got Talent, that David is working on. If she cannot comprehend anything then how is she quoting all of this to someone to write??




Neurological diseases can be sporadic. They can affect you differently at different times. It can be difficult to form ideas, think properly or speak or walk. I have a similar disease and sometimes I need a walking stick. You basically don't know when your brain will "go on strike" or for how long it will not work properly.  It's almost like feeling drunk without drinking. It's quite horrible and being judged for it is one of the worst parts of it for me. I've had people throw me a look because they think I'm drunk. It's very upsetting.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yes, I feel very sorry for Yolanda.  Lyme disease is no joke.  It flares and subsides.  And you might have momentary brain fogs but then you recover.   She is a fighter.    Flying is probably as easy for her as staying home.  She can go on private jet, rest in hotel, visit MyLove at his performance, and then rest again.   I think she really pushes herself.

To me her face shows real signs of strain.  She doesn't look like the Yola in her first years of BH.


----------



## buzzytoes

She probably should have mentioned that in her blog. The way it was phrased was "I am currently feeling this way" so I wasn't understanding how she could be communicating.


----------



## Love Of My Life

It is very sad about Yolanda.. She is only 51 years of age & wishing her well.

It will be interesting to see how David handles all of this... Don't know what his
long term coping skills will be with this very delibating disease that Yolanda has.
Also Yolanda's mother is so very ill..

David has a very demanding career & probably many international dates set that
he probably would not want to cancel.. He has a date coming up soon with Andre Bocelli
Let's see how & what he does now...


----------



## susieserb

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, I feel very sorry for Yolanda.  Lyme disease is no joke.  It flares and subsides.  And you might have momentary brain fogs but then you recover.   She is a fighter.    Flying is probably as easy for her as staying home.  She can go on private jet, rest in hotel, visit MyLove at his performance, and then rest again.   I think she really pushes herself.
> 
> To me her face shows real signs of strain.  She doesn't look like the Yola in her first years of BH.


Whoa and at 51 Yo is probably going through menopause which extorts the some of the same symptoms? Just a thought?


----------



## DivineMissM

Loveluxury13 said:


> I don't get why everyone is upset by Yolanda calling David her king. It's no different to a guy calling his partner his Princess &#128515; They are in love, why is that bad.



I don't get it either.  My husband calls me his Queen.  I call him my King.  We treat each other as such.  It's great.  




susieserb said:


> I love the king, thing.  The saying we have in our home is that DH is the head and me, the wife is the neck which turns the head, hehe.
> 
> Honestly, the more I adore that man the more I reap the benefits.  Don't knock it till you try it







AEGIS said:


> Real Housewives's Yolanda Foster: I've Lost the Ability to Read and Write
> 118
> SHARESSharing Options 0 Comments
> ENLARGE
> Yolanda Foster Battles Lyme Disease
> Yolanda Foster
> JP YIM/GETTY
> BY LYNETTE RICE @lynetterice 01/19/2015 AT 07:45 AM EST
> Most days, Yolanda Foster says she feels like someone "tied my hands behind my back, "just so she can watch "life go by without me."
> 
> The 51-year-old star of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills  who was diagnosed with Lyme disease in 2012  wrote in a candid and heartfelt blog post that her illness has left her feeling like "someone came in and confiscated my brain."
> 
> "I have lost the ability to read, write, or even watch TV, because I can't process information or any stimulation for that matter," Foster wrote. "It feels like someone came in and confiscated my brain and tied my hands behind my back to just watch and see life go by without me participating in it."
> 
> Foster began the blog by apologizing to fans for not writing earlier because "unfortunately I have lost the ability to do so in an intelligent matter at this time."
> 
> 
> 
> "Most of you know I have been battling Lyme disease for the past three years," she wrote. "I wasted the first year trying to get diagnosed and spent the next two trying to find a cure. I have gone from the conventional long-term antibiotics to about every holistic protocol there is to offer. Unfortunately, I was only able to get to about a 60% recovery until I relapsed in early December and have not been able to find my way back."
> 
> Other than passing references to her illness, Foster's ongoing battle with the Lyme disease has largely been avoided in the current season of Real Housewives.
> 
> "The most frustrating thing is that there is medical data on Lyme and spirochete infections going back all the way to 1908, but yet we still don't have proper diagnostic testing, a vaccine, or a cure for Lyme disease while we are living in the United States of America, the most extraordinary country in the world," Foster wrote.
> 
> "Something doesn't add up here, and I will make it my life mission to figure this out, because nobody deserves to suffer this way in 2015."
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/yolanda-foster-lyme-disease-blog-real-housewives-beverly-hills



That's terrible.  I hope she's able to find some relief.


----------



## horse17

that is awful...I hope she is able to get better and bring some awareness for a hopeful cure or vaccine..


----------



## Tivo

And yet, she wrote an incredibly eloquent and articulate statement. Does it come and go?


----------



## AEGIS

Tivo said:


> And yet, she wrote an incredibly eloquent and articulate statement. Does it come and go?



I got bit by a tick and researched Lyme disease and for some people it does.  You can have periods where you're more lucid.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Tivo said:


> And yet, she wrote an incredibly eloquent and articulate statement. Does it come and go?




Yup, kind of like MS. You can be great one day and unable to walk or talk properly out of nowhere.


----------



## labelwhore04

With Lyme disease whats the prognosis? Is it something thats degenerative like MS? Or does it get better with time? Is it permanent or is it possible to make a full recovery?


----------



## slyyls

It's a frightening disease, that has so many different symptoms.  I attended a wine event years ago, for the founder of Magnotta Wines; Gabe Magnotta, who unfortunately died from Lyme disease.


----------



## citrus

Loveluxury13 said:


> Yup, kind of like MS. You can be great one day and unable to walk or talk properly out of nowhere.



How frustrating for her or anyone with these illnesses.

I really feel for her, at least she has strong financial resources.


----------



## CaliQT

Based on things Yolanda had previously said about her illness, I can't help but think she is exaggerating. Just like how she repeatedly states she was in bed for 9 months straight, or whatever it was, yet we all know that wasn't true since we saw her on the show and saw her out and about in tabloids or such. 

I'm sure Lyme disease is no picnic, but she's shown herself to be a total drama queen in this respect that I just don't believe things are as bad for her as she wants people to believe. 

And the again, maybe they are, but she's discredited herself by crying wolf in the past.


----------



## Loveluxury13

citrus said:


> How frustrating for her or anyone with these illnesses.
> 
> 
> 
> I really feel for her, at least she has strong financial resources.




It's unbelievable frustrating. Especially when you are an intelligent, educated, sober, well dressed woman and you come across as drunk or mentally disabled. It's too frustrating to describe. Having money can help with treatments to feel a bit better but ultimately it's up to the disease as to when it knocks you down. I just try to enjoy the good times and wait patiently for it to leave me alone again. I also use a walking stick when it's really bad so I don't look drunk. I told my specialist I would give him all my Chanel and Louis if he could stop it from coming back!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

^^^ bless you!   Hope they find a cure for you. 


I know of two people that have died from Lyme's disease in the past 2 years. One worked in a nature conservation type job so not surprised they would acquire this horrible disease. The other was a housewife & mother. Both lived in the midwest.
Here's another freaking weird disease I never heard of till recently when people have been diagnosed & died from it. http://www.cdc.gov/fungal/diseases/coccidioidomycosis/


----------



## susieserb

Vegas Long Legs said:


> ^^^ bless you!   Hope they find a cure for you.
> 
> 
> I know of two people that have died from Lyme's disease in the past 2 years. One worked in a nature conservation type job so not surprised they would acquire this horrible disease. The other was a housewife & mother. Both lived in the midwest.
> Here's another freaking weird disease I never heard of till recently when people have been diagnosed & died from it. http://www.cdc.gov/fungal/diseases/coccidioidomycosis/


They now think black fungus is associated with fibromyalgia (another frighting/discriminated disease state)


----------



## guccimamma

Vegas Long Legs said:


> ^^^ bless you!   Hope they find a cure for you.
> 
> 
> I know of two people that have died from Lyme's disease in the past 2 years. One worked in a nature conservation type job so not surprised they would acquire this horrible disease. The other was a housewife & mother. Both lived in the midwest.
> Here's another freaking weird disease I never heard of till recently when people have been diagnosed & died from it. http://www.cdc.gov/fungal/diseases/coccidioidomycosis/



valley fever is a horrible thing.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

guccimamma said:


> valley fever is a horrible thing.



I know!  Never heard of it till Bob Euckers son died from it a few years ago.
The BIL of a friend of mine has it. Was diagnosed a year. Don't think he's going to make it:
(Lives in Phoenix area.)


----------



## Loveluxury13

Vegas Long Legs said:


> ^^^ bless you!   Hope they find a cure for you.
> 
> 
> I know of two people that have died from Lyme's disease in the past 2 years. One worked in a nature conservation type job so not surprised they would acquire this horrible disease. The other was a housewife & mother. Both lived in the midwest.
> Here's another freaking weird disease I never heard of till recently when people have been diagnosed & died from it. http://www.cdc.gov/fungal/diseases/coccidioidomycosis/




Thanks! I'm ok at the moment, crossing fingers no more relapses. I didn't want to drag the thread down but I felt I needed to offer some insight into Yolanda's odd behaviour. These neurological diseases play havoc with your thought patterns.


----------



## Sassys

Loveluxury13 said:


> Thanks! I'm ok at the moment, crossing fingers no more relapses. I didn't want to drag the thread down but I felt I needed to offer some insight into Yolanda's odd behaviour. These neurological diseases play havoc with your thought patterns.



Hope you beat this!!


----------



## Loveluxury13

Sassys said:


> Hope you beat this!!




Thanks! I'm lucky I have a supportive partner. I've also learned to rest and nap throughout the day. It gets worse the more tired you are. I think I'm winning &#128150;&#128515;&#128077; Don't want to jinx myself though &#9889;&#65039;


----------



## Sweetpea83

My DH had complications from a tick bite when he was a lot younger..was in the hospital for a week. Luckily for him he was able to fight it off with meds..such a scary disease. If affects people differently from what I've heard..


We went hiking a couple years back in northern MN..and when we got back to our cabin I noticed two ticks on his stomach area. I freaked out of course because Lyme disease is somewhat common in the Midwest..thankfully we both were fine.


----------



## horse17

sorry, but I think Kyle needs to leave the gladiators to Yolanda...


----------



## horse17

it is very painful to watch Kim when she's had a relapse....I feel bad for her.


----------



## Michele26

horse17 said:


> sorry, but I think Kyle needs to leave the gladiators to Yolanda...



She's too short for gladiators and the bling makes it even worse.


----------



## Sassys

basically Brandi is trying to say Eileen's house like Lisa R. Is a big bunch of clutter and mess.


----------



## Sassys

Is Kim relapsing because of Monty???


----------



## Sassys

Kim said: Monty gave her something for the pain that the Dr. gave me. So which is it? Did Monty give it to you or the Dr.? What is she in pain from???


----------



## horse17

uggg...the LAST thing Kim needs is a skanky drunk like Brandi to be her friend.


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> Kim said: Monty gave her something for the pain that the Dr. gave me (I have my closed captioning on). So which is it? Did Monty give it to you or the Dr.?



She said Monty gave her something for the pain that the Dr. gave me.


----------



## Michele26

This is the first time I've ever felt bad for Kyle.


----------



## susieserb

Michele26 said:


> This is the first time I've ever felt bad for Kyle.


Shame on Bravo for capitalizing on Kim's breakdown.  I did not like watching that.

BTW Brandi was right about Eileen's home, yikes..with that said I would have NEVER verbalized my thoughts like that LOLOL


----------



## susieserb

Sassys said:


> Kim said: Monty gave her something for the pain that the Dr. gave me. So which is it? Did Monty give it to you or the Dr.? What is she in pain from???


Yes she's relapsing (the rags were talking about it weeks ago).


----------



## horse17

^ ITA...I felt very uncomfortable watching Kim tonight..maybe because she has been doing so well and looking so good...I dont like this being shown..not good for anyone or anything..


----------



## susieserb

horse17 said:


> ^ ITA...I felt very uncomfortable watching Kim tonight..maybe because she has been doing so well and looking so good...I dont like this being shown..not good for anyone or anything..


It's just WRONG...


----------



## Loveluxury13

horse17 said:


> ^ ITA...I felt very uncomfortable watching Kim tonight..maybe because she has been doing so well and looking so good...I dont like this being shown..not good for anyone or anything..




It's not shown here until tonight. I don't think I'm going to like watching this episode. I don't think it's fair to show her having a relapse :/


----------



## Sassys

Just read Leann and Eddie's reality show was canceled. Guess Brandi is celebrating.


----------



## Jeneen

I don't see anything completely wrong with Eileen's decor per se... Her home is just not as "styled" as the other ladies' homes are.


----------



## Jeneen

horse17 said:


> ^ ITA...I felt very uncomfortable watching Kim tonight..maybe because she has been doing so well and looking so good...I dont like this being shown..not good for anyone or anything..




Ughhhh... As soon as Kim got in that car with Lisa R... I wish she had just turned around and gone home and back to bed.


----------



## lucywife

I think Kim was not all there for a while now, in every single episode of this season she behaves like she's either drunk or high. 
Honestly, I don't want to watch her at all, that recovery/relapse never ending drama is depressing. It's either that or constant crying about her kids leaving.


----------



## Tivo

Kim Richards...whatever.

I understand where Kylie was coming from, but as much as I dislike Brandy Kyle should've kept her hands to herself. Brandy wasn't having Kyle's grabbing and shoving and I don't blame her.


----------



## zaara10

lucywife said:


> I think Kim was not all there for a while now, in every single episode of this season she behaves like she's either drunk or high.
> Honestly, I don't want to watch her at all, that recovery/relapse never ending drama is depressing. It's either that or constant crying about her kids leaving.




+1. I'm surprised she's still on the show after her boring plot line involving her big scary dog last season. She's so awkward & I don't enjoy any scenes w/ her. She needs to step away from the show & work on herself more.
The whole car ride w/ Lisa R was uncomfortable. She looked scared of Kim & I don't blame her! And Brandi's mean drunk behavior doesn't help Kim either. Even joking, she's so gross & inappropriate for saying she wants to sleep w/ Eileen's husband. I might have slapped her. And slapped Kim too for saying F U to me. They're both a hot mess.


----------



## Bentley1

I am so sick of Kim. Go away already. As if being boring isn't bad enough, I know have to witness her relapsing, again, and acting like an a@@hole to everyone.  Not cute. Please go away and get help.


----------



## citrus

Jeneen said:


> I don't see anything completely wrong with Eileen's decor per se... Her home is just not as "styled" as the other ladies' homes are.



Agree, they live in it thus it looks lived in.  I'd be terrified to sit down at Lisa V's.


----------



## Jeneen

citrus said:


> Agree, they live in it thus it looks lived in.  I'd be terrified to sit down at Lisa V's.




I realized this morning Eileen's decor has a soap opera set influence... Hahaha.


----------



## beekmanhill

zaara10 said:


> +1. I'm surprised she's still on the show after her boring plot line involving her big scary dog last season. She's so awkward & I don't enjoy any scenes w/ her. She needs to step away from the show & work on herself more.
> The whole car ride w/ Lisa R was uncomfortable. She looked scared of Kim & I don't blame her! And Brandi's mean drunk behavior doesn't help Kim either. Even joking, she's so gross & inappropriate for saying she wants to sleep w/ Eileen's husband. I might have slapped her. And slapped Kim too for saying F U to me. They're both a hot mess.



I wonder if they'll show the dog episode with Kyle's daughter?  That must be soon in the timeline.   

I don't want to see another Kim meltdown.   And I don't want to see Kyle playing rescue mama.  As far as their mother drinking socially as Kyle told someone, their mother was a raging alcoholic, its been documented everywhere.  

That car ride was horrible.  I felt sorry for Lisa R through the TV screen.  You know if the cameras weren't on her, she'd have been different, or even would have left.  But she couldnt.  

Brandi needs some sort of rehab.

I love Eileen, but she'll never bring drama.


----------



## zippie

I don't believe for one minute that Kim was ever sober.


----------



## First Lady

Jeneen said:


> I realized this morning Eileen's decor has a soap opera set influence... Hahaha.


Good Eye, that's exactly it. Soap Decor! 

More and more I see Brandi on screen, I can see how Eddie thought Anyone next to Brandi is an upgrade. I use to think Eddie drove her bat sh*t, but now I see crazy trash was always in her.... The divorce and the way he did things were just triggers. 

I've NEVER thought Kim was a fit for the show.... Never believed she was nice, a good mother, stable, nor smart. If she wasn't so drunk and high and acting all the time she would be like Their sister Kathy.


----------



## horse17

brandi making fun of eileens home???...really brandi?...at least she OWNS her home....


----------



## tomz_grl

Watching now, and that car ride with Kim and Lisa is so disturbing and just .


----------



## swags

Isn't it time for someone to step in with Kim? I don't mean Kyle running after her for more camera time. I think Kim should leave the show as well as Brandi who is also a drunk mess.


----------



## tomz_grl

My DVR didn't record the whole thing. What happened after Kyle pushed by Brandi to get to Kim?


----------



## Jeneen

tomz_grl said:


> My DVR didn't record the whole thing. What happened after Kyle pushed by Brandi to get to Kim?




Brandi pushed her back. Then Brandi went outside and consoled Kim who was blaming Kyle for privately asking her what was wrong. Cut to next week where Kim lashes out in the driveway.


----------



## jenniferelaine

Can anyone identify the sunglasses Kyle was wearing in the first scene when they were leaving for the spa? She was carrying a rock stud tote....


----------



## tomz_grl

Jeneen said:


> Brandi pushed her back. Then Brandi went outside and consoled Kim who was blaming Kyle for privately asking her what was wrong. Cut to next week where Kim lashes out in the driveway.


 
Thanks! I saw the preview on WWHL for next week. It's so awkward.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Jeneen said:


> I don't see anything completely wrong with Eileen's decor per se... Her home is just not as "styled" as the other ladies' homes are.



They see it 'styled' with antiques.
If they bought those antiques at the right price, most only go up in value. They get to live with them, enjoy them. When they tire they sell, maybe making money on them. Both Eileen & Vince are older, have had money for many years. So I'm guessing they might of had some for many years.
I love antiques, have a lot. But now I know why I don't go all out & do the whole house like they. To each his own.

Kyle pushed first? I know sisters can be brutal to each other but dang, you ladies are over 40! 
Keep your hands to yourself.


----------



## beekmanhill

Vegas Long Legs said:


> They see it 'styled' with antiques.
> If they bought those antiques at the right price, most only go up in value. They get to live with them, enjoy them. When they tire they sell, maybe making money on them. Both Eileen & Vince are older, have had money for many years. So I'm guessing they might of had some for many years.
> I love antiques, have a lot. But now I know why I don't go all out & do the whole house like they. To each his own.
> 
> Kyle pushed first? I know sisters can be brutal to each other but dang, you ladies are over 40!
> Keep your hands to yourself.



There was a house tour of Eileen's house on the Bravo website at one point.  Eileen loves to buy antiques and furnished the house herself.  They like it; that' the important thing.  The house itself is gorgeous, and the decor is certainly not cookie cutter like so many of celeb's hoes.  Eileen strikes me as one who doesn't get caught up in surface appearances.  Her clothes, shoes and bags are nothing special.  Don't think she cares or feels she has to compete with the other women on that score.  Brandi snarked on her shoes once too.   Yes, Brandi, Eileen may not have the latest Loubie, but she has a gorgeous house in Malibu, all hers.


----------



## slang

Vegas Long Legs said:


> They see it 'styled' with antiques.
> If they bought those antiques at the right price, most only go up in value. They get to live with them, enjoy them. When they tire they sell, maybe making money on them. Both Eileen & Vince are older, have had money for many years. So I'm guessing they might of had some for many years.
> I love antiques, have a lot. But now I know why I don't go all out & do the whole house like they. To each his own.
> 
> *Kyle pushed first? I know sisters can be brutal to each other but dang, you ladies are over 40! *
> Keep your hands to yourself.



Kyle didn't push Kim, she was walking Kim out trying to talk to her and Brandi walked between them purposely blocking Kyle from getting to Kim & there was pushing thing between Kyle & Brandi.


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> There was a house tour of Eileen's house on the Bravo website at one point.  Eileen loves to buy antiques and furnished the house herself.  They like it; that' the important thing.  The house itself is gorgeous, and the decor is certainly not cookie cutter like so many of celeb's hoes.  Eileen strikes me as one who doesn't get caught up in surface appearances.  Her clothes, shoes and bags are nothing special.  Don't think she cares or feels she has to compete with the other women on that score.  Brandi snarked on her shoes once too.   Yes, Brandi, Eileen may not have the latest Loubie, but she has a gorgeous house in Malibu, all hers.



I agree. 
Eileen's decorating may not be my taste, but she owns a gorgeous home & Brandi doesn't. 
Instead of Brandi commenting on people being jealous she won the poker tournament maybe the truth is she is jealous of this bunch of ladies which have loving husbands, beautiful homes, money in the bank - everything she doesn't have...


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> Kyle didn't push Kim, she was walking Kim out trying to talk to her and Brandi walked between them purposely blocking Kyle from getting to Kim & there was pushing thing between Kyle & Brandi.



I saw this the other way. Brandi was walking Kim out to the car and trying to keep down the drama. Brandi  appeared to have mysteriously sobered up by that time. Kyle ran after Kim saying wait a minute wait a minute.  Frankly it looked to me as if Kyle wanted to have a dramatic confrontation with Kim on camera. And Brandi was actually trying to prevent this. So Brandi pushed Kyle  and Kyle pushed Brandi.


----------



## tomz_grl

beekmanhill said:


> I saw this the other way. Brandi was walking Kim out to the car and trying to keep down the drama. Brandi  appeared to have mysteriously sobered up by that time. Kyle ran after Kim saying wait a minute wait a minute.  Frankly it looked to me as if Kyle wanted to have a dramatic confrontation with Kim on camera. And Brandi was actually trying to prevent this. So Brandi pushed Kyle  and Kyle pushed Brandi.



I saw it this way as well. But, either way, the whole situation was awkward and disturbing.


----------



## Nishi621

Point is, Brandi has no right t put her hands on another person. It's not like Kyle was running after Kim with a butcher knife. She is her sister and perhaps wanted to talk to her. Brandi had no reason to strike anyone or put her hands on them unless she is defending herself or someone else from physical abuse.

Brandi is way out of control, throwing wine, pushing?? Get lost .


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Nishi621 said:


> Point is, Brandi has no right t put her hands on another person. It's not like Kyle was running after Kim with a butcher knife. She is her sister and perhaps wanted to talk to her. Brandi had no reason to strike anyone or put her hands on them unless she is defending herself or someone else from physical abuse.
> 
> Brandi is way out of control, throwing wine, pushing?? Get lost .



So agree. Stay out of the way of sisters, let them deal with their own stuff. They grew up together, they know how to relate. Unless one is beating the day lights out of the other let them be. 
I have seen some nasty arguments with sisters. Let me say when someone tried to step in, all sisters went that poor soul with a vengence.

Did not see Kyle push her. Saw the pizza fly & hoped it didn't land on something expensive. Priorities.


----------



## DivineMissM

horse17 said:


> uggg...the LAST thing Kim needs is a skanky drunk like Brandi to be her friend.



Right.  Brandi could drag down the most level headed, well rounded person.  She'll have a devastating effect on Kim.



citrus said:


> Agree, they live in it thus it looks lived in.  I'd be terrified to sit down at Lisa V's.



haha!  True.  I hate clutter, but I prefer a livable house.  I think Kyle's is my favorite.  It's nice and neat, but not cold and soulless like Lisa.  I mean, Lisa's house.  



First Lady said:


> Good Eye, that's exactly it. Soap Decor!
> 
> More and more I see Brandi on screen, I can see how Eddie thought Anyone next to Brandi is an upgrade. *I use to think Eddie drove her bat sh*t, but now I see crazy trash was always in her.... *The divorce and the way he did things were just triggers.
> 
> I've NEVER thought Kim was a fit for the show.... Never believed she was nice, a good mother, stable, nor smart. If she wasn't so drunk and high and acting all the time she would be like Their sister Kathy.



Not that what he did was okay, ever...but I wouldn't be surprised if she told him it was okay if he slept with other people as long as he put on the happily married front and paid all her bills.  Then she turned around and used it against him for pity.  She seems like that kind of woman.



horse17 said:


> brandi making fun of eileens home???...really brandi?...at least she OWNS her home....



Brandi has no room to make fun of anyone's anything.


----------



## beekmanhill

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...le-richards/kyle-this-was-brandis-master-plan

Read Kylie's blog and read Brandis blog above it .  That's the two different takes.  Actually Kyle doesn't even accuse Brandi of pushing her.  But she accuses her of other things.  I'm with Brandi on this one;

getting kim out of the house was the thing to do at that point.


----------



## zooba

I struggled watching Kim's storyline last year and would ff through much of her air time.  It was my first full season of RHOBH and I am getting caught up on prior seasons.  I have to say that with that additional information she's become one of my favorite characters.  Really don't want to watch her fall apart as part of the show.


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> I saw this the other way. Brandi was walking Kim out to the car and trying to keep down the drama. Brandi  appeared to have mysteriously sobered up by that time. Kyle ran after Kim saying wait a minute wait a minute.  Frankly it looked to me as if Kyle wanted to have a dramatic confrontation with Kim on camera. And Brandi was actually trying to prevent this. So Brandi pushed Kyle  and Kyle pushed Brandi.



I'm embarrassed to admit I watched the ending a couple of times as I am home sick.
Kyle and Kim were walking out first, Brandi was still getting the pizza...Kim said something passive aggressive to Kyle as she walking and Kyle started asking her what was wrong (as they had made up in the bathroom but now Kim is mad) and Brandi comes out of no where and elbow blocks Kyle from getting to Kim.
What I saw was Brandi trying to have a dramatic moment, first trying to stop Kim from talking to Kyle in the bathroom and then Kyle trying to talk to Kim at the end of the night. They're sisters, let them be - they have history Brandi will never understand.
IMO you never get in the middle of sisters or spouses unless there is violence...


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit I watched the ending a couple of times as I am home sick.
> Kyle and Kim were walking out first, Brandi was still getting the pizza...Kim said something passive aggressive to Kyle as she walking and Kyle started asking her what was wrong (as they had made up in the bathroom but now Kim is mad) and Brandi comes out of no where and elbow blocks Kyle from getting to Kim.
> What I saw was Brandi trying to have a dramatic moment, first trying to stop Kim from talking to Kyle in the bathroom and then Kyle trying to talk to Kim at the end of the night. They're sisters, let them be - they have history Brandi will never understand.
> IMO you never get in the middle of sisters or spouses unless there is violence...



I would agree with you except they were on camera, just as they were a few years ago when she ran to the limo and said "you're an alcoholic."    Kim was going fairly quietly and Kyle should have let her leave rather than further embarrass herself at that point.


----------



## haute okole

I'm all over the place on this episode.  Regarding Eileens's style, she has a lot of high end antiques in her house that cost ALOT to obtain.  My impression is that they were handed down from Vince's wealthy family,plus aquisitions at auction.  However, it is way overdone, in a ye ole Spaghetti Factory kind of way.

Re: Kim, I have nothing but empathy and love for her.  No childhood, an alcoholic mom and dependant sisters...  Now she is an empty nester with a person she truly loves dying and atrophying before her eyes,  I can relate as my dear sweet baby sister and my  dad very close in time died  from Cancer and a massive stroke respectively.  Kim needs love and comforting.  She doesn't need cameras in her face to exploit her down fall.  God forbid she want out and decide suicide is the appropriate alternative.  She is close.  You can't keep kicking an addict when she is down, take away her sources of comfort, her dog, her first husband her kids.... She is in such dire crisis.  I feel like calling a 51/50.  No ****.  This girl needs help , no judgement, she is in so much pain, the life ending kind of pain.  God help her.  Dr. Volk or dr. Apostle at Cedars Sinai.  I will pay for your first session.


----------



## DivineMissM

haute okole said:


> I'm all over the place on this episode.  Regarding Eileens's style, she has a lot of high end antiques in her house that cost ALOT to obtain.  My impression is that they were handed down from Vince's wealthy family,plus aquisitions at auction.  However, it is way overdone, in a ye ole Spaghetti Factory kind of way.
> 
> *Re: Kim, I have nothing but empathy and love for her.  No childhood, an alcoholic mom and defendant sisters...  Now she is an empty nester with a person she truly loves dying and atrophying before her eyes,  I can relate as my dear sweet baby sister and my dad dad very close in time died  from Cancer and a massive stroke respectively.  Kim needs love and comforting.  She doesn't need cameras in her face to exploit her down fall.  God forbid she want out and decide suicide is the appropriate alternative.  She is close.  You can't keep kicking an addict when she is down, take away her sources of comfort, her dog, her first husband her kids.... She is in such dire crisis.  I feel like calling a 51/50.  No ****.  This girl needs help , no judgement, she is in so much pain, the life ending kind of pain.  God help her.*



I agree with you there.  I don't think I've ever known of an addict who wasn't deeply hurt in some way.  She needs love.  Not enabling, but love and help.  And to not be on TV.


----------



## susieserb

zooba said:


> I struggled watching Kim's storyline last year and would ff through much of her air time.  It was my first full season of RHOBH and I am getting caught up on prior seasons.  I have to say that with that additional information she's become one of my favorite characters.  Really don't want to watch her fall apart as part of the show.


ITA.  The only thing I enjoyed about Kim in this last episode was that *gorgeous black caviar Chanel with shiny SH laced on her shoulder.*


----------



## susieserb

haute okole said:


> I'm all over the place on this episode.  Regarding Eileens's style, she has a lot of high end antiques in her house that cost ALOT to obtain.  My impression is that they were handed down from Vince's wealthy family,plus aquisitions at auction.  However, it is way overdone, in a ye ole Spaghetti Factory kind of way.
> 
> Re: Kim, I have nothing but empathy and love for her.  No childhood, an alcoholic mom and dependant sisters...  Now she is an empty nester with a person she truly loves dying and atrophying before her eyes,  I can relate as my dear sweet baby sister and my  dad very close in time died  from Cancer and a massive stroke respectively.  Kim needs love and comforting.  She doesn't need cameras in her face to exploit her down fall.  God forbid she want out and decide suicide is the appropriate alternative.  She is close.  You can't keep kicking an addict when she is down, take away her sources of comfort, her dog, her first husband her kids.... She is in such dire crisis.  I feel like calling a 51/50.  No ****.  This girl needs help , no judgement, she is in so much pain, the life ending kind of pain.  God help her.  Dr. Volk or dr. Apostle at Cedars Sinai.  I will pay for your first session.


Dead on with the tiques.  I've been a collector for 30 years and like anything placement in the home requires strategy IOW some kind of theme.  Her stuff was way too random for me and mish, mashed together.  

Trust me I get eclectic but not like that...too eclectic.  But that's ME.  Like a PP said it's their home and the joy it brings to the family is the key element.


----------



## Sweetpea83

susieserb said:


> ITA.  The only thing I enjoyed about Kim in this last episode was that *gorgeous black caviar Chanel with shiny SH laced on her shoulder.*



I was thinking the same!


----------



## Loveluxury13

beekmanhill said:


> i saw this the other way. Brandi was walking kim out to the car and trying to keep down the drama. Brandi  appeared to have mysteriously sobered up by that time. Kyle ran after kim saying wait a minute wait a minute.  Frankly it looked to me as if kyle wanted to have a dramatic confrontation with kim on camera. And brandi was actually trying to prevent this. So brandi pushed kyle  and kyle pushed brandi.




+1


----------



## hellohum

I just now watched this week's episode. I think Brandi is a lot of things but I think her looking out for Kim is genuine. I think she is spot on when she said before that Kyle wants to see Kim fail. I don't think Kyle consciously does but it happens time and time again in families. Kim's mistakes are held against her constantly, she isn't in a supportive environment like she should be. If I was trying to protect my friend and someone grabbed at me, I would push them off and I've never pushed anyone. I see a lot of people here hate Kim but I have always just adored her and rooted for her.


----------



## hellohum

Loveluxury13 said:


> +1




Yes. Exactly.


----------



## lallybelle

Nah. I do believe Brandi may genuinely feel for Kim as a friend. But trying to elbow Kyle out of the way and stepping in front of her when she was just trying to talk to Kim is not trying to take Kim out of the drama. It's causing MORE unnecessary drama. Kyle & Kim are sisters who have known each other 40+years. No one knows all of what they've been through together except them. Brandi doesn't get to judge or try to come in between that unless she was trying to break up a physical altercation or something.


----------



## susieserb

I think Brandi was coming from a good place and so was Kyle.  Kyle from what I saw drew first blood by touching Brandy, i.e. when Brandy acted like a human shield.

This was NOT the place to confront Kim and Kyle should have waited LATER to address her problem.  That's what a sane thinking person would do, but then again this IS reality TV where Kim's livelihood (and Brandy's) depends on HW paycheck.  I can connect the dots...


----------



## Tivo

susieserb said:


> I think Brandi was coming from a good place and so was Kyle.  Kyle from what I saw drew first blood by touching Brandy, i.e. when Brandy acted like a human shield.
> 
> This was NOT the place to confront Kim and Kyle should have waited LATER to address her problem.  That's what a sane thinking person would do, but then again this IS reality TV where Kim's livelihood (and Brandy's) depends on HW paycheck.  I can connect the dots...


Exactly this.


----------



## Nishi621

beekmanhill said:


> I would agree with you except they were on camera, just as they were a few years ago when she ran to the limo and said "you're an alcoholic."    Kim was going fairly quietly and Kyle should have let her leave rather than further embarrass herself at that point.



Just because one other time Kyle yelled out "you're an alcoholic" does not mean she wanted to make a scene this particular day. JMO.


----------



## cjy

Jeneen said:


> I realized this morning Eileen's decor has a soap opera set influence... Hahaha.


 Yes!! It does!


----------



## legaldiva

haute okole said:


> I'm all over the place on this episode.  Regarding Eileens's style, she has a lot of high end antiques in her house that cost ALOT to obtain.  My impression is that they were handed down from Vince's wealthy family,plus aquisitions at auction.  However, it is way overdone, in a ye ole Spaghetti Factory kind of way.
> 
> Re: Kim, I have nothing but empathy and love for her.  No childhood, an alcoholic mom and dependant sisters...  Now she is an empty nester with a person she truly loves dying and atrophying before her eyes,  I can relate as my dear sweet baby sister and my  dad very close in time died  from Cancer and a massive stroke respectively.  Kim needs love and comforting.  She doesn't need cameras in her face to exploit her down fall.  God forbid she want out and decide suicide is the appropriate alternative.  She is close.  You can't keep kicking an addict when she is down, take away her sources of comfort, her dog, her first husband her kids.... She is in such dire crisis.  I feel like calling a 51/50.  No ****.  This girl needs help , no judgement, she is in so much pain, the life ending kind of pain.  God help her.  Dr. Volk or dr. Apostle at Cedars Sinai.  I will pay for your first session.



My only issue with this, and I actually agree with ALL of it, is that Kim chooses to be on the show.  I don't take issue with Bravo exploiting her when she wants to be famous more than she wants to deal with her alcoholism.


----------



## Bentley1

legaldiva said:


> My only issue with this, and I actually agree with ALL of it, is that Kim chooses to be on the show.  I don't take issue with Bravo exploiting her when she wants to be famous more than she wants to deal with her alcoholism.




Totally agree. SHE is the one that refuses to leave the show. 

Wasn't bravo going to fire her last year but then Kyle threatened to quit if Kim was let go? Seems like Kim is clinging to this show for dear life. Hard to have sympathy for her being   "exploited" by bravo when that's exactly what she is begging to sign up for season after season. The show is about their lives. This is Kim's life, what's bravo supposed to do?

She may possibly be acting up this season to help secure her spot next season? Apparently the audience didn't find sober Kim very entertaining.


----------



## lucywife

If Kim is in so much pain, why does she need to parade herself on TV and make her addictions everybody's problem? I understand and empathize, but I don't want to watch her collapsing and be constantly reminded that Kim is a fragile one and needs a special treatment, it's been going on from season one, I got it, she's suffering, thanks for the update. 
The show is not about life's struggle, I can watch news for that.


----------



## susieserb

Bentley1 said:


> Totally agree. SHE is the one that refuses to leave the show.
> 
> Wasn't bravo going to fire her last year but then Kyle threatened to quit if Kim was let go? Seems like Kim is clinging to this show for dear life. Hard to have sympathy for her being   "exploited" by bravo when that's exactly what she is begging to sign up for season after season. The show is about their lives. This is Kim's life, what's bravo supposed to do?
> 
> *She may possibly be acting up this season to help secure her spot next season? Apparently the audience didn't find sober Kim very entertaining.*





Honest to GOD the more I give myself an iota of permission to think about this silly show (in which I'm totally addict to) the more I feel the same way as you.  Both Brandy and Kim know they are on the edge of being let go and BOTH want the money, need the money from the show.  HELLO all these people are ACTORS; Brandy pointed this out numerous times during the poker game...guess what, she's an actor as well.   For all we know they're all in on this for GREAT RATINGS!

Let's remember Lisa Rinna's mantra...I'll do just about anything for a paycheck


----------



## Loveluxury13

Brandi's personality on The Apprentice is soo different to how she is in RH. Anyone else find this strange?


----------



## krissa

Loveluxury13 said:


> Brandi's personality on The Apprentice is soo different to how she is in RH. Anyone else find this strange?



How is she on the apprentice? I can't handle a show with *****, Kenya and Brandi.

I've been behind on bravotv lately. Watching this "first look" of Tuesdays episode and Brandi just grosses me out. She seems delayed socially or something. I don't understand her weird behavior. This whole Kim pairing is just weird. How is it a good idea to be besties with someone who likes to drink and an addict.


----------



## DrDior

A few months ago my husband and I were in a store and an older lady at the cash register was holding everything up by kicking up a bit of a fuss with the cashier. This went on for a while and my husband was growing impatient. Sensing this, I said to him, "chill out, she's a little old lady" (let's keep in mind, she was maybe 10 years older than my husband. lol). His response?

"Little old ladies can be ***holes too, you know. Being older doesn't necessarily make you less of one." (and it turns out that this lady kicks off at the cashiers every time she comes in). 

Kim and Brandi might be alcoholics, but they still behave like ***holes. Being an addict doesn't make you less of one.


----------



## Hally

haute okole said:


> I'm all over the place on this episode.  Regarding Eileens's style, she has a lot of high end antiques in her house that cost ALOT to obtain.  My impression is that they were handed down from Vince's wealthy family,plus aquisitions at auction.  However, it is way overdone, in a ye ole Spaghetti Factory kind of way.
> 
> Re: Kim, I have nothing but empathy and love for her.  No childhood, an alcoholic mom and dependant sisters...  Now she is an empty nester with a person she truly loves dying and atrophying before her eyes,  I can relate as my dear sweet baby sister and my  dad very close in time died  from Cancer and a massive stroke respectively.  Kim needs love and comforting.  She doesn't need cameras in her face to exploit her down fall.  God forbid she want out and decide suicide is the appropriate alternative.  She is close.  You can't keep kicking an addict when she is down, take away her sources of comfort, her dog, her first husband her kids.... She is in such dire crisis.  I feel like calling a 51/50.  No ****.  This girl needs help , no judgement, she is in so much pain, the life ending kind of pain.  God help her.  Dr. Volk or dr. Apostle at Cedars Sinai.  I will pay for your first session.



I agree with you.  Kim is not in a position to make good choices so I'm not going to fault her for staying on the show but there is nothing entertaining in watching someone in a downward spiral.  It's been pretty obvious that Kim has either been in or headed for active addiction so I've found it difficult to watch her for awhile.   Even ffing through her scenes may be too much so I may just tune out completely.    

My ex committed suicide a few months ago after relapsing and that is still fresh and incredibly painful.


----------



## GoGlam

If I were Kyle, with a sister that has reportedly fallen back into addiction several times, I would do as she did.  I would try to stop her from going with the mess (and enabler) that is Brandi Glanville.  After all, while Brandi doesn't admit she has a drinking problem, she does admit she makes poor decisions while drinking and has admitted to taking various drugs such as cocaine frequently.

If that isn't someone I would try to stop my "fragile" sister from getting into a long car ride with (who knows to what destination), then I don't know who is.


----------



## forever.elise

GoGlam said:


> If I were Kyle, with a sister that has reportedly fallen back into addiction several times, I would do as she did.  I would try to stop her from going with the mess (and enabler) that is Brandi Glanville.  After all, while Brandi doesn't admit she has a drinking problem, she does admit she makes poor decisions while drinking and has admitted to taking various drugs such as cocaine frequently.
> 
> If that isn't someone I would try to stop my "fragile" sister from getting into a long car ride with (who knows to what destination), then I don't know who is.




Interesting point considering she invited all her friends over to watch her ex-husband's reality show "just to make sure her kids weren't on it" and of course we know that's just retaliation to Eddie not wanting their kids on her show, but if she has admitted to doing drugs and clearly looks like an alcoholic on the show, it doesn't plead a very good case for her relationship and shared custody with her ex-husband.


----------



## forever.elise

I have to stop using speak text because I realize that I never use periods and have one big run-on sentence! &#128541;


----------



## zaara10

I watched the preview for next wk & did Brandi really just say "I can go ghetto on you" to Kyle? Have a seat girl. She is an embarrassment. This chick thrives on drama so naturally she's attached herself to Kim & boarded that crazy train.


----------



## Baglady41

DrDior said:


> A few months ago my husband and I were in a store and an older lady at the cash register was holding everything up by kicking up a bit of a fuss with the cashier. This went on for a while and my husband was growing impatient. Sensing this, I said to him, "chill out, she's a little old lady" (let's keep in mind, she was maybe 10 years older than my husband. lol). His response?
> 
> "Little old ladies can be ***holes too, you know. Being older doesn't necessarily make you less of one." (and it turns out that this lady kicks off at the cashiers every time she comes in).
> 
> Kim and Brandi might be alcoholics, but they still behave like ***holes. Being an addict doesn't make you less of one.



This is hilarious! It's also very true. I wouldn't excuse their bad behavior.


----------



## citrus

Where are we, episode 7/8, this is always when the drama gets amped up. Mainly by those needing to ensure they get back on next year. 

With the likes of Lisa R and Elaine joining Brandi's role on the show is looking very weak, she would be desperate to stay on, probably her main source of income.
I'm still silly enough to keep watching.


----------



## nycmom

Hally said:


> I agree with you.  Kim is not in a position to make good choices so I'm not going to fault her for staying on the show but there is nothing entertaining in watching someone in a downward spiral.  It's been pretty obvious that Kim has either been in or headed for active addiction so I've found it difficult to watch her for awhile.   Even ffing through her scenes may be too much so I may just tune out completely.
> 
> My ex committed suicide a few months ago after relapsing and that is still fresh and incredibly painful.



I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## slang

goglam said:


> if i were kyle, with a sister that has reportedly fallen back into addiction several times, i would do as she did.  I would try to stop her from going with the mess (and enabler) that is brandi glanville.  After all, while brandi doesn't admit she has a drinking problem, she does admit she makes poor decisions while drinking and has admitted to taking various drugs such as cocaine frequently.
> 
> If that isn't someone i would try to stop my "fragile" sister from getting into a long car ride with (who knows to what destination), then i don't know who is.



+1


----------



## DivineMissM

susieserb said:


> [/COLOR][/I][/B]
> 
> 
> Honest to GOD the more I give myself an iota of permission to think about this silly show (in which I'm totally addict to) the more I feel the same way as you.  Both Brandy and Kim know they are on the edge of being let go and BOTH want the money, need the money from the show.  HELLO all these people are ACTORS; Brandy pointed this out numerous times during the poker game...guess what, she's an actor as well.   For all we know they're all in on this for GREAT RATINGS!
> 
> *Let's remember Lisa Rinna's mantra...I'll do just about anything for a paycheck *



Yeah, but I think Lisa draws the line at making an *** of herself and embarrassing her family and friends on tv.  Lisa is a hustler and works hard.  There's a huge difference between Lisa R and Brandi or Kim.



DrDior said:


> A few months ago my husband and I were in a store and an older lady at the cash register was holding everything up by kicking up a bit of a fuss with the cashier. This went on for a while and my husband was growing impatient. Sensing this, I said to him, "chill out, she's a little old lady" (let's keep in mind, she was maybe 10 years older than my husband. lol). His response?
> 
> "Little old ladies can be ***holes too, you know. Being older doesn't necessarily make you less of one." (and it turns out that this lady kicks off at the cashiers every time she comes in).
> 
> Kim and Brandi might be alcoholics, but they still behave like ***holes. Being an addict doesn't make you less of one.



So true.  Same goes for many different types of people.  I have a severely disabled uncle who is not a good person, but has gotten a pass his whole life because of his disabilities.  It's pretty infuriating.   



GoGlam said:


> If I were Kyle, with a sister that has reportedly fallen back into addiction several times, I would do as she did.  I would try to stop her from going with the mess (and enabler) that is Brandi Glanville.  After all, while Brandi doesn't admit she has a drinking problem, she does admit she makes poor decisions while drinking and has admitted to taking various drugs such as cocaine frequently.
> 
> If that isn't someone I would try to stop my "fragile" sister from getting into a long car ride with (who knows to what destination), then I don't know who is.



SO true.  I've been in Kyle's situation before with my own sister and there's no way you can just stand there and not do something to try to stop it.  Even if you know there's nothing you really can do, you try.


----------



## haute okole

Oh Hally, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hally

nycmom said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss.





haute okole said:


> Oh Hally, I'm so sorry for your loss.



Thank you. Maybe they'll film an intervention scene.  

I tuned in this year to watch Lisa and Eileen and so far they are fun to watch.


----------



## AEGIS

Why is Brandi saying tha Kyle is jealous of Kim?


----------



## beekmanhill

AEGIS said:


> Why is Brandi saying tha Kyle is jealous of Kim?


Kim Richards was very famous as a child /teen star.  Kyle worked in the biz but was not famous.   A lot of their issues go back to that (the Palm Springs house, etc.).   Big Kathy put them out  to work at a young age.


----------



## Nahreen

Regarding Eileens home. I like antiques but I don't like cluttering and Eileens home feels cluttered with a lot of stuff. I like Lisa Vs home, particularly her closet. But I'm not American and where I live and my generation prefer a different type of decor than what I have seen in homes on American shows and in the homes of my parents generation.


----------



## Nishi621

AEGIS said:


> Why is Brandi saying tha Kyle is jealous of Kim?



Yes, because Kyle now with all her money, her loving husband, long marriage, beautiful home and loving daughters, oh, and let's not forget she's the one who pitched this show to begin with, is still holding jealousies from 30, 35 years ago against her drunk, drug addicted, 5 kids from 4 different men (or whatever it is) and seriously unhappy and messed up sister . Seems reasonable to me.......


----------



## swags

Who is Kim and Kyle's dad? Has he ever been mentioned on the show?


----------



## Nishi621

swags said:


> Who is Kim and Kyle's dad? Has he ever been mentioned on the show?




Hmm, going to look that up now. All i know is his last name was Richards...lol

Kathy is their half sister from the mom's first marriage and Kim and Kyle were from the mom's second marriage.

This is all I got from Wikipedia:

"Kyle Egan Richards was born on January 11, 1969 in Hollywood.[1] Her father was Kenneth E. Richards (1935&#8211;1998) and her mother, Kathleen (née Dugan) Richards (1938&#8211;2002).[2] The couple separated in 1972 and Kathleen later remarried twice more. Richards' siblings are Kathy Hilton (her older half-sister from her mother's first marriage to Lawrence Avanzino; born 1959) and Kim Richards (born 1964).[3] Nicky and Paris Hilton are her nieces."


----------



## beekmanhill

Don't forget Kim, after her childhood/teen fame,  married two very wealthy men very quickly.  The mother taught the children to marry rich (according to gossip).  So Kim succeeded on all the counts that Big Kathy (alcoholic, controlling mother) valued.   Kim supposedly supported the family, you've heard her say that.  

Those childhood/teenage resentments die hard.

This article has some of the backstory:

http://www.celebitchy.com/138984/what_are_kyle_and_kim_richards_family_secrets/


----------



## imgg

Nishi621 said:


> Yes, because Kyle now with all her money, her loving husband, long marriage, beautiful home and loving daughters, oh, and let's not forget she's the one who pitched this show to begin with, is still holding jealousies from 30, 35 years ago against her drunk, drug addicted, 5 kids from 4 different men (or whatever it is) and seriously unhappy and messed up sister . Seems reasonable to me.......



Lol!  

I think the only reason Kim is even on the show is because of Kyle.  Kyle probably told Bravo its both or none.  I can't imagine them keeping Kim for any other reason.


----------



## imgg

Nishi621 said:


> Hmm, going to look that up now. All i know is his last name was Richards...lol
> 
> *Kathy is their half sister from the mom's first marriage and Kim and Kyle were from the mom's second marriage.
> *
> This is all I got from Wikipedia:
> 
> "Kyle Egan Richards was born on January 11, 1969 in Hollywood.[1] Her father was Kenneth E. Richards (19351998) and her mother, Kathleen (née Dugan) Richards (19382002).[2] The couple separated in 1972 and Kathleen later remarried twice more. Richards' siblings are Kathy Hilton (her older half-sister from her mother's first marriage to Lawrence Avanzino; born 1959) and Kim Richards (born 1964).[3] Nicky and Paris Hilton are her nieces."



I did not know this and it explains a lot.


----------



## sgj99

wow!  i just caught up to the last latest episode and it was just a train-wreck.  Kim is so hard to watch, it's quite obvious she's loaded.  Brandi is her usual obnoxious self and the other women looked like they were trapped.  Eileen's husband Vince was the only one who seemed to be able to ignore the stupidity.


----------



## pursegrl12

i loved Lisa R's "confessionals" when she was talking about the car ride with Kim...hysterical!!


----------



## fashiongirl26

pursegrl12 said:


> i loved Lisa R's "confessionals" when she was talking about the car ride with Kim...hysterical!!




"It's wackadoodle time!"  &#128540;


----------



## slang

I just read that Joanna Krupa (RHoM) filed a lawsuit against Brandi on Wed.

She is suing her for slander & libel over Brandi allegations that Joanna slept with Mo while he was married to Yo and also that Mo made some comments about  Joanna having some smelly bits.
Brandi said these statements were made by Mo in front of Lisa V  - but both have denied this. 
In Joanna's lawsuit she did state that Mo, Yo & Lisa have all publicly denied these statements...hmmm, should be interesting if they call them as witnesses as they all are saying Brandi is lying


----------



## DivineMissM

Nishi621 said:


> Yes, because Kyle now with all her money, her loving husband, long marriage, beautiful home and loving daughters, oh, and let's not forget she's the one who pitched this show to begin with, is still holding jealousies from 30, 35 years ago against her drunk, drug addicted, 5 kids from 4 different men (or whatever it is) and seriously unhappy and messed up sister . Seems reasonable to me.......



LOL!  So true.  I doubt Kyle is jealous of Kim.  Maybe she was at one point in time...20+ years ago, but I doubt she is now.



slang said:


> I just read that Joanna Krupa (RHoM) filed a lawsuit against Brandi on Wed.
> 
> She is suing her for slander & libel over Brandi allegations that Joanna slept with Mo while he was married to Yo and also that Mo made some comments about  Joanna having some smelly bits.
> Brandi said these statements were made by Mo in front of Lisa V  - but both have denied this.
> In Joanna's lawsuit she did state that Mo, Yo & Lisa have all publicly denied these statements...hmmm, should be interesting if they call them as witnesses as they all are saying Brandi is lying



I don't care for Joanna either, but I hope she wins.  Brandi needs a reality check.  You can't just go around saying disgusting things about people on TV with no consequences.


----------



## swags

DivineMissM said:


> LOL!  So true.  I doubt Kyle is jealous of Kim.  Maybe she was at one point in time...20+ years ago, but I doubt she is now.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for Joanna either, but I hope she wins.  Brandi needs a reality check.  You can't just go around saying disgusting things about people on TV with no consequences.


 
Brandi loves talking about women's downtown areas. On this last episode she mentioned Lisa's and whether or not Rosario maintained it for her. The week before she made a vulgar comment too. Gross. She needs to grow up.


----------



## AEGIS

beekmanhill said:


> Kim Richards was very famous as a child /teen star.  Kyle worked in the biz but was not famous.   A lot of their issues go back to that (the Palm Springs house, etc.).   Big Kathy put them out  to work at a young age.




You know.....maybe that was an issue a long time ago but Kyle is winning in life now. 

I understand Kyle not wanting Kim to leave....Brandi had just told her she often drinks around Kim etc. which is RIDICULOUS and INSENSITIVE.  Why would you drink around an alcoholic?!  And when Brandi said drink I think she meant get drunk.


----------



## slang

I doubt Kyle is jealous of Kim over anything but especially not her acting career. They are both child actors who haven worked in 25+ years.
As far as Kim marrying 2 rich men - they both also divorced her over 25 yo while Kyle has been happily married for 20 years.
Despite everything, they actually seem a close family. Their kids are always together on social media - always together & hanging out. It's nice to see the cousins so close.


----------



## Loveluxury13

I take back what I said about Brandi on The Apprentice. She seemed nicer but after a few episodes she's still mean and *****y, just sober, mean an *****y. That's the only difference.


----------



## Sassys

Just watched the preview for next week. So fake... Since when is Kyle so weak and docile to Brandi.  We have seen her get up in Brandi's face when arguing. Now all of a sudden, she lets Brandi shove her and just stands there crying and looking lost. Fake!


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> I doubt Kyle is jealous of Kim over anything but especially not her acting career. They are both child actors who haven worked in 25+ years.
> As far as Kim marrying 2 rich men - they both also divorced her over 25 yo while Kyle has been happily married for 20 years.
> Despite everything, they actually seem a close family. Their kids are always together on social media - always together & hanging out. It's nice to see the cousins so close.



I think the dynamic of sisters in the first 25 years of their lives counts for a lot in how they feel about each other now.  Kim was a very, very big star in the 70's.


----------



## PetiteChou

Does Kyle practice Kabbalah? She seems to be always wearing a red string on her wrist lol


----------



## barbie444

In an episode she said she converted to Judaism for her husband maybe that why she always has the string?


PetiteChou said:


> Does Kyle practice Kabbalah? She seems to be always wearing a red string on her wrist lol


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> I just read that Joanna Krupa (RHoM) filed a lawsuit against Brandi on Wed.
> 
> She is suing her for slander & libel.


Finally. Brandi will only learn the hard way, the financial butthurt she'd have to endure is a very efficient one.


----------



## Nahreen

I am going to Anaheim in October on a business trip. I am contemplating staying one or two nights in BH to do some shopping. I would like to visit one of Lisas restaurants but since it is a business trip I'll be traveling alone. Which one would you recomend? Is it ok to go to a restaurant alone for dinner? I like good food and drinks.


----------



## haute okole

It depends who you are and what type of evening you want..  Each restaurant has a distinct clientele.  I prefer Villa Blanca because I am the same age range social group as the ladies on the show and I bring my children with me all the time.  Sur and Pump are definitely more of a bar scene, Party.  Sur attracts a gay clientele and Pump is definitely a Gay Party Bar!  Pump is super popular right now and Lisa and Giggy are always there.  The other night Jennifer Lawrence was there with a bunch of girlfriends.  How fun!


----------



## Nahreen

haute okole said:


> It depends who you are and what type of evening you want..  Each restaurant has a distinct clientele.  I prefer Villa Blanca because I am the same age range social group as the ladies on the show and I bring my children with me all the time.  Sur and Pump are definitely more of a bar scene, Party.  Sur attracts a gay clientele and Pump is definitely a Gay Party Bar!  Pump is super popular right now and Lisa and Giggy are always there.  The other night Jennifer Lawrence was there with a bunch of girlfriends.  How fun!



Thanks for your response. I just want to look at people and have some nice food and drinks. I am 38 and too old to party but I don't mind looking at others. DH is not accompanying me to US. He has been to LA three times already and prefers to go on another vacation with me to Seychelles. I will anyway be working most of the time. But I'm a huge fan of these shows and the BH one is my favourite and I enjoy Vanderpump Rules too.


----------



## horse17

Nahreen said:


> I am going to Anaheim in October on a business trip. I am contemplating staying one or two nights in BH to do some shopping. I would like to visit one of Lisas restaurants but since it is a business trip I'll be traveling alone. Which one would you recomend? Is it ok to go to a restaurant alone for dinner? I like good food and drinks.




of course its ok to go to a restaurant alone for dinner!


a lot of people sit at the bar which can be fun, or if you just want to eat and read you can do that too....I always think you can get better service at a bar anyways.....


----------



## Nahreen

horse17 said:


> of course its ok to go to a restaurant alone for dinner!
> 
> 
> a lot of people sit at the bar which can be fun, or if you just want to eat and read you can do that too....I always think you can get better service at a bar anyways.....



Thanks Horse. I usually don't go to restaurants alone and when I go on business trips without collegues I tend to buy something and eat in my room. I will do that whilst in Anaheim and if I go to BH I really want to visit one of Lisas restaurants. But I did not want to make a spectacle of myself if it is not common to go out alone in West Hollywood.


----------



## horse17

Nahreen said:


> Thanks Horse. I usually don't go to restaurants alone and when I go on business trips without collegues I tend to buy something and eat in my room. I will do that whilst in Anaheim and if I go to BH I really want to visit one of Lisas restaurants. But I did not want to make a spectacle of myself if it is not common to go out alone in West Hollywood.


Well I can't speak specifically about west hollywod so I don't know.....im on the east coast...but just be choosy and careful where you go of course, and Im sure Villa Blanca would be  a great spot!...


----------



## krissa

Don't overthink it. Go alone and have a good time! Hopefully you'll run into Lisa and ken


----------



## Nahreen

krissa said:


> Don't overthink it. Go alone and have a good time! Hopefully you'll run into Lisa and ken



Thanks Krissa. I hope so to. Ken seems like such a gentleman and really supportive of his wife.


----------



## Nahreen

horse17 said:


> Well I can't speak specifically about west hollywod so I don't know.....im on the east coast...but just be choosy and careful where you go of course, and Im sure Villa Blanca would be  a great spot!...



Thank horse for your advice. I am used to a very safe environment since I live in a small country on the countryside.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Nahreen said:


> Thanks for your response. I just want to look at people and have some nice food and drinks. I am 38 and too old to party but I don't mind looking at others. DH is not accompanying me to US. He has been to LA three times already and prefers to go on another vacation with me to Seychelles. I will anyway be working most of the time. But I'm a huge fan of these shows and the BH one is my favourite and I enjoy Vanderpump Rules too.



Villa Blanca for lunch or PUMP for Sunday brunch is a nice hang if you are alone.  PUMP is so pretty at night.  If you sit in the back bar area there are plenty of little bistro tables where you can sit and have appetizers and drinks and people watch.


----------



## susieserb

Nahreen said:


> Thanks for your response. I just want to look at people and have some nice food and drinks. I am 38 and too old to party but I don't mind looking at others. DH is not accompanying me to US. He has been to LA three times already and prefers to go on another vacation with me to Seychelles. I will anyway be working most of the time. But I'm a huge fan of these shows and the BH one is my favourite and I enjoy Vanderpump Rules too.


My sister, 19 year old son, his friend and myself went to Sur, sat in the dining area by the street and had a blast.  There were the patrons to view, plus the street's action.  Oh and the food did not disappoint.  The table next to us sat a couple from England and we all had a nice chat


----------



## Nishi621

Brandi killed me with her line "I have been the one around for KIm the last 6 months, where has Kyle been for 6 months?" 

Beeyotch! Kyle has been dealing with this nonsense all her life!! You cannot compare 6 months to an entire lifetime, I am sorry, take a seat, you make me sick!!

I had a very close friend for many many years. The man was a raving alcoholic. Always in trouble, always in fights. I spent years fielding phone calls from the police, from hotels, bars, restaurants, him climbing the fire escape to my apartment for somewhere to sleep, you name it. He would get in trouble and have the police or whoever call me to help him out. For many many years, I ran or helped him in some way, as did a few other close friends. After a while, it just got to be too much and I (and others), just couldn't do it anymore. He had even started turning on us at times. Anyway, I cut him off, didn't speak to him for a year, refused to help him. Yeah, there were new people in his life who thought I was cold and heartless, but they had no idea what I had been through with him for at least 10 years.

He finally really truly sobered up after crashing a friend's car on a major NY expressway and having to be taken out with the jaws of life. He went to rehab and truly became sober. He called me from rehab begging me to go to his graduation, i was unsure but went. Luckily, rehab held and he remained clean and sober for the next 15 years when he sadly passed from a deadly disease unrelated to the drinking.

Anyway, my point is, unless you've been there, you really don't know. Brandi makes me sick.

BTW, I am loving Lisa R. in this


----------



## beekmanhill

Kathy Hilton seems to be a closer sister to Kim than Kyle is, but she isn't on camera to tell us.

When Kim's daughter got married, Kyle was not involved at all in the preparations.  She was off on the yacht and arrived back in the US the day of the wedding.  Kathy was the one involved, and wasn't the reception at her house? Kathy and Kim are quite close according to the gossip rags.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Kathy Hilton seems to be a closer sister to Kim than Kyle is, but she isn't on camera to tell us.
> 
> When Kim's daughter got married, Kyle was not involved at all in the preparations.  She was off on the yacht and arrived back in the US the day of the wedding.  Kathy was the one involved, and wasn't the reception at her house? Kathy and Kim are quite close according to the gossip rags.



Kyle's daughter wasn't getting married, so why would she get so involved. Kathy only got involved because it was at her house.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Kyle's daughter wasn't getting married, so why would she get so involved. Kathy only got involved because it was at her house.



Exactly right. So why does Kyle feel she needs to be the one to "protect" Kim on other occasions when other people are handling it.


----------



## slang

Brooke's wedding was moved up a year due to Monty's health. It was such short notice which is why Portia didn't even have her flower girl dress. Kyle most likely had her family vacation booked and cut it short to be there


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Nishi621 said:


> Anyway, my point is, unless you've been there, you really don't know. Brandi makes me sick.



Word.

Brandi needs rehab herself.  She seems to be clinging to Kim because she is also an addict.  Birds of a feather.  She thinks she's found an ally in Kim because they both share the same issues.

I wish I could counsel Kyle.  The last thing she should ever do is try to talk to her sister when she is drunk or high.  Its just the wrong time and you cannot reason with someone in that condition.  She should have just made sure she got home okay.  If Kim wants to hang out with Brain-dead, er, I mean Brandi thats her choice.  Unfortunately you have to allow people who are in their disease to suffer the consequences of it.  Sooner or later, she will see Brandi as not the healthiest person to be around.  Trying to keep Kim from Brandi will only make Brandi look like a victim in Kims eyes and Kyle look like the enemy.


----------



## lucywife

^


----------



## DivineMissM

Nahreen said:


> I am going to Anaheim in October on a business trip. I am contemplating staying one or two nights in BH to do some shopping. I would like to visit one of Lisas restaurants but since it is a business trip I'll be traveling alone. Which one would you recomend? Is it ok to go to a restaurant alone for dinner? I like good food and drinks.





horse17 said:


> of course its ok to go to a restaurant alone for dinner!
> 
> 
> a lot of people sit at the bar which can be fun, or if you just want to eat and read you can do that too....I always think you can get better service at a bar anyways.....



Absolutely!  DH is a bartender (in the off season for his regular business) and he gets lots of single customers at the bar.  Lots of business travelers but also just people out alone after work or whatever.  It's totally normal and okay!   




bagnshoofetish said:


> Word.
> 
> Brandi needs rehab herself.  She seems to be clinging to Kim because she is also an addict.  Birds of a feather.  She thinks she's found an ally in Kim because they both share the same issues.
> 
> I wish I could counsel Kyle.  The last thing she should ever do is try to talk to her sister when she is drunk or high.  Its just the wrong time and you cannot reason with someone in that condition.  She should have just made sure she got home okay.  If Kim wants to hang out with Brain-dead, er, I mean Brandi thats her choice.  Unfortunately you have to allow people who are in their disease to suffer the consequences of it.  Sooner or later, she will see Brandi as not the healthiest person to be around.  Trying to keep Kim from Brandi will only make Brandi look like a victim in Kims eyes and Kyle look like the enemy.



Yep.  There comes a time when you all you can do is sit back and let your loved ones make their mistakes.  It's the hardest thing in the world.


----------



## grace04

bagnshoofetish said:


> Word.
> 
> Brandi needs rehab herself.  She seems to be clinging to Kim because she is also an addict.  Birds of a feather.  She thinks she's found an ally in Kim because they both share the same issues.
> 
> I wish I could counsel Kyle.  The last thing she should ever do is try to talk to her sister when she is drunk or high.  Its just the wrong time and you cannot reason with someone in that condition.  She should have just made sure she got home okay.  If Kim wants to hang out with Brain-dead, er, I mean Brandi thats her choice.  Unfortunately you have to allow people who are in their disease to suffer the consequences of it.  Sooner or later, she will see Brandi as not the healthiest person to be around.  Trying to keep Kim from Brandi will only make Brandi look like a victim in Kims eyes and Kyle look like the enemy.



This is so true!!  Good post.


----------



## lallybelle

beekmanhill said:


> Kathy Hilton seems to be a closer sister to Kim than Kyle is, but she isn't on camera to tell us.
> 
> When Kim's daughter got married, Kyle was not involved at all in the preparations.  She was off on the yacht and arrived back in the US the day of the wedding.  Kathy was the one involved, and wasn't the reception at her house? Kathy and Kim are quite close according to the gossip rags.



They moved the wedding up really quickly due to Monty's health. It's likely Kyle at least had already made all her plans before the switch. You can't judge anything by that. As for why she feels the need to help her ummm it's her sister. And would you leave her with drunk Brandi if you suspected she broke her sobriety?


----------



## starrynite_87

beekmanhill said:


> Exactly right. So why does Kyle feel she needs to be the one to "protect" Kim on other occasions when other people are handling it.




Wait Brandi...the woman that constantly drinks,has admitted to both mixing pain pills & anti depressants with alcohol and using cocaine on national tv is "protecting" Kim....Kyle is her sister she's been dealing with  Kim's addiction for many years.


----------



## horse17

starrynite_87 said:


> wait brandi...the woman that constantly drinks,has admitted to both mixing pain pills & anti depressants with alcohol and using cocaine on national tv is "protecting" kim....kyle is her sister she's been dealing with  kim's addiction for many years.


+1


----------



## Cc1213

Nishi621 said:


> Brandi killed me with her line "I have been the one around for KIm the last 6 months, where has Kyle been for 6 months?"
> 
> Beeyotch! Kyle has been dealing with this nonsense all her life!! You cannot compare 6 months to an entire lifetime, I am sorry, take a seat, you make me sick!!
> 
> I had a very close friend for many many years. The man was a raving alcoholic. Always in trouble, always in fights. I spent years fielding phone calls from the police, from hotels, bars, restaurants, him climbing the fire escape to my apartment for somewhere to sleep, you name it. He would get in trouble and have the police or whoever call me to help him out. For many many years, I ran or helped him in some way, as did a few other close friends. After a while, it just got to be too much and I (and others), just couldn't do it anymore. He had even started turning on us at times. Anyway, I cut him off, didn't speak to him for a year, refused to help him. Yeah, there were new people in his life who thought I was cold and heartless, but they had no idea what I had been through with him for at least 10 years.
> 
> He finally really truly sobered up after crashing a friend's car on a major NY expressway and having to be taken out with the jaws of life. He went to rehab and truly became sober. He called me from rehab begging me to go to his graduation, i was unsure but went. Luckily, rehab held and he remained clean and sober for the next 15 years when he sadly passed from a deadly disease unrelated to the drinking.
> 
> Anyway, my point is, unless you've been there, you really don't know. Brandi makes me sick.
> 
> BTW, I am loving Lisa R. in this




I'm with you there. My own sister is a recovering addict (six months sober &#127881, so I was actually pained to see Kyle realize that her sister had relapsed. I know the horrible feeling that Kyle felt, and wanted to punch Brandi for making things worse.

Brandi is heartless, and so incredibly stupid...she has no idea what the two sisters have gone through, nor will she ever understand.


----------



## Cc1213

bagnshoofetish said:


> Word.
> 
> Brandi needs rehab herself.  She seems to be clinging to Kim because she is also an addict.  Birds of a feather.  She thinks she's found an ally in Kim because they both share the same issues.
> 
> I wish I could counsel Kyle.  The last thing she should ever do is try to talk to her sister when she is drunk or high.  Its just the wrong time and you cannot reason with someone in that condition.  She should have just made sure she got home okay.  If Kim wants to hang out with Brain-dead, er, I mean Brandi thats her choice.  Unfortunately you have to allow people who are in their disease to suffer the consequences of it.  Sooner or later, she will see Brandi as not the healthiest person to be around.  Trying to keep Kim from Brandi will only make Brandi look like a victim in Kims eyes and Kyle look like the enemy.




I agree, Kyle should have never tried reasoning with someone whose under the influence; however, in her defense, it is difficult to respond rationally when there's an emotional connection to the addict. Hopefully Kyle works on healing herself, because addiction hurts the entire family - not just the addict.


----------



## lucywife

*Cc1213* I agree with both your posts.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Cc1213 said:


> I agree, Kyle should have never tried reasoning with someone whose under the influence; however, in her defense, it is difficult to respond rationally when there's an emotional connection to the addict. Hopefully Kyle works on healing herself, because addiction hurts the entire family - not just the addict.



Oh I know.  You are actually preaching to the choir.  I have a family member who is a recovering alcoholic and Al-Anon is what saved me.  I wish Kyle would take advantage of an Al-Anon group.  Because you are right, when there is an addict in the family, the whole family is ill as well.  They also become addicted to the addicts problems in a way.  Been there, done that.


----------



## Cc1213

bagnshoofetish said:


> Oh I know.  You are actually preaching to the choir.  I have a family member who is a recovering alcoholic and Al-Anon is what saved me.  I wish Kyle would take advantage of an Al-Anon group.  Because you are right, when there is an addict in the family, the whole family is ill as well.  They also become addicted to the addicts problems in a way.  Been there, done that.




Hang in there. My sis is a recovering addict, so I know how tough it can be. Glad you're at Al-Anon as well.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Cc1213 said:


> Hang in there. My sis is a recovering addict, so I know how tough it can be. Glad you're at Al-Anon as well.


----------



## chowlover2

bagnshoofetish said:


> Oh I know.  You are actually preaching to the choir.  I have a family member who is a recovering alcoholic and Al-Anon is what saved me.  I wish Kyle would take advantage of an Al-Anon group.  Because you are right, when there is an addict in the family, the whole family is ill as well.  They also become addicted to the addicts problems in a way.  Been there, done that.




Great point about Al-Anon!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

One doesn't have to have an addict in the family to benefit from Al-anon.
They teach great life skills. (I went with a friend for support when my dad was dying 25+years ago.)
They teach you how to let go & live in reality. Focusing on oneself.
Serenity prayer says it all. Accept the things we can not change, courage to change the things we can. I refer to this often. 

Kyle could really benefit from Ala-non.   

Often thought how great it would be if they could offer a spin off which would be a class in grade school - kids would get fixed early. Wouldn't have a life time of crap & co-dependency. 
Codependency - Which is why Kyle has such extreme loss over her kids doing what kids do. They grow up & leave. (They didn't die!) Her dramatics is off the chart or she's acting. lol


----------



## Nishi621

beekmanhill said:


> Kathy Hilton seems to be a closer sister to Kim than Kyle is, but she isn't on camera to tell us.
> 
> When Kim's daughter got married, Kyle was not involved at all in the preparations.  She was off on the yacht and arrived back in the US the day of the wedding.  Kathy was the one involved, and wasn't the reception at her house? Kathy and Kim are quite close according to the gossip rags.



First of all, I don't see why someone's sister needs to be involved in preparations for their niece's wedding?? Is that commonplace? I saw both Kathy and Kyle wedding dress shopping with Kim and her daughter. I didn't see either of them involved in anything else. I think I did hear that the reception was at Kathy's but I assume that is because Kathy must have a mega house and tons of room for something like that. As for Kyle being on the yacht, I also believe that the wedding was moved up sort of last minute due to the fact that Kim's ex husband was getting sicker and they wanted him to be around for the wedding. Anyway, I just don't get the impression that Kim and Kathy are closer than Kim and Kyle and I also don't see how a sister should be involved in the wedding prep of a niece...


----------



## Nishi621

beekmanhill said:


> Exactly right. So why does Kyle feel she needs to be the one to "protect" Kim on other occasions when other people are handling it.




Those are two VERY different things you are talking about here. What does one have to do with the other? Protecting her obviously drunk or drugged sister who is supposed to be sober from leaving a party with a woman known to be drunk half her life and not helping out with the wedding? How do those even compare?


----------



## AEGIS

Nishi621 said:


> Those are two VERY different things you are talking about here. What does one have to do with the other? Protecting her obviously drunk or drugged sister who is supposed to be sober from leaving a party with a woman known to be drunk half her life and not helping out with the wedding? How do those even compare?





IA.  I don't understand the correlation between planning a wedding and drug abuse.


----------



## starrynite_87

Nishi621 said:


> First of all, I don't see why someone's sister needs to be involved in preparations for their niece's wedding?? Is that commonplace? I saw both Kathy and Kyle wedding dress shopping with Kim and her daughter. I didn't see either of them involved in anything else. I think I did hear that the reception was at Kathy's but I assume that is because Kathy must have a mega house and tons of room for something like that. As for Kyle being on the yacht, I also believe that the wedding was moved up sort of last minute due to the fact that Kim's ex husband was getting sicker and they wanted him to be around for the wedding. Anyway, I just don't get the impression that Kim and Kathy are closer than Kim and Kyle and I also don't see how a sister should be involved in the wedding prep of a niece...




Kim has said in the past that she is much closer to to Kathy than she is Kyle. From what she said I got the impression that Kyle has been the mother figure, she's been the one dealing with Kim and her addiction on a daily basis and Kathy is just living her fabulous lifestyle and when she comes around its relaxed and not as intense


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

I've got a feeling (perception again) Kyle is the one to hold everyone together in that crazy messed up family.
Kyle is how much younger than Kathy & Kim?


----------



## TC1

I'm pretty sure that Kyle is the one that pushes for Kim to keep her job on RHOBH. As we've all seen...her storylines are so boring and she's not that great for TV unless she's off the wagon. I bet Kyle figures at least if she's on the show she has income coming in...and they'll be together for filming..so she can keep an eye on her.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Vegas Long Legs said:


> One doesn't have to have an addict in the family to benefit from Al-anon.
> They teach great life skills. (I went with a friend for support when my dad was dying 25+years ago.)
> They teach you how to let go & live in reality. Focusing on oneself.
> Serenity prayer says it all. Accept the things we can not change, courage to change the things we can. I refer to this often.
> 
> Kyle could really benefit from Ala-non.
> 
> Often thought how great it would be if they could offer a spin off which would be a class in grade school - kids would get fixed early. Wouldn't have a life time of crap & co-dependency.
> Codependency - Which is why Kyle has such extreme loss over her kids doing what kids do. They grow up & leave. (They didn't die!) Her dramatics is off the chart or she's acting. lol



Preach.


----------



## beekmanhill

If Kyle has been the great protector of Kim all these years, which I don't believe, she would have already been to Al-Anon.   She would have realized there was no point in interfering when Kim was going off with Brandi (and a cameraman and a driver).   The only thing to be gained was Kyle's getting camera time at Kim's expense.   You don't reason with a drunk when they are drunk.  

Anyone want a good junk book read "The House of Hilton.:  It gives a picture of the Hilton family with a lot of details, generally conceded to be accurate by reviewers, about Big Kathy and her children Kathy, Kim, and Kyle.


----------



## Nishi621

starrynite_87 said:


> Kim has said in the past that she is much closer to to Kathy than she is Kyle. From what she said I got the impression that Kyle has been the mother figure, she's been the one dealing with Kim and her addiction on a daily basis and Kathy is just living her fabulous lifestyle and when she comes around its relaxed and not as intense




Hmm, I must have missed those statements. I see Kyle and Kim as pretty close, maybe she meant she was closer to Kathy than Kyle is, not that she is closer to Kathy than to Kyle?


----------



## starrynite_87

Nishi621 said:


> Hmm, I must have missed those statements. I see Kyle and Kim as pretty close, maybe she meant she was closer to Kathy than Kyle is, not that she is closer to Kathy than to Kyle?




She said she has a better relationship with Kathy...I think it just seems like their close because of the show.


----------



## horse17

I was never a huge Kyle fan...I never liked her up until this season....now she seems more tolerable to me..


that said, she has always seemed like a responsible adult, and I would find it hard to believe she has any other motives for Kim to be on the show, other than Kim just having this opportunity....whether or not she has been to Al-anon we don't know, and I couldn't even begin to comment on Kyles involvement, because these situations are all so different, and terribly difficult..and so far it seems like Kyle has taken on a huge role in trying to help Kim......The only part of this that I disagree with is showing Kims addiction on TV...that is wrong on so many levels...and Im surprised Kyle goes along with it...


----------



## beekmanhill

starrynite_87 said:


> She said she has a better relationship with Kathy...I think it just seems like their close because of the show.



Kim and Kyle were estranged for a long time; that came out on the show.  Kim is close to Kathy


----------



## slang

I've never heard either Kim or Kyle saying they were ever estranged?


----------



## starrynite_87

slang said:


> I've never heard either Kim or Kyle saying they were ever estranged?




Neither have I


----------



## Nishi621

slang said:


> I've never heard either Kim or Kyle saying they were ever estranged?




Me neither. I thought I was going crazy here and missing stuff. LOL Glad I'm not the only one.

Perhaps people are getting confused because Kyle once made a comment something to the effect of "I've finally got my sister back'? But she said that when Kim got sober and I took that to mean that the real Kim was back and not the alcoholic mess that had been around for years. As far as I know, Kim and Kyle were never estranged.


----------



## slang

Nishi621 said:


> Hmm, I must have missed those statements. I see Kyle and Kim as pretty close, maybe she meant she was closer to Kathy than Kyle is, not that she is closer to Kathy than to Kyle?



I don't recall those statements either. They all seem pretty close on social media.


----------



## starrynite_87

slang said:


> I don't recall those statements either. They all seem pretty close on social media.




It was a few seasons back when Kim and her daughter went to Kathy to look for prom dresses


----------



## Jeneen

I remember there was something funny between Kim & Kyle and the selling of their Mom's Palm Springs property or something like that.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

If Kyle has been to alanon, she's not even close to working the program they teach. She'd know better than to put Kim on TV. She'd know to not hold herself/Kim as ransom for Bravo. 

It takes a lot to admit one would benefit from a recovery program. Egos get in the way. Most people would rather not take the time or effort it takes to work these programs. 

Have a long time friend whose brother is a meth head. We all know he's one, she knows all about the ala-non program, family dysfunction. She'd be the first to say she grew up in a dysfunctional family, she lays out all the dirt.  And yet she still lies for this clown brother. smh   And gets ticked off when called out about it!
Sometimes our siblings get the best of us, even when we know they are in the wrong.


----------



## Nishi621

Jeneen said:


> I remember there was something funny between Kim & Kyle and the selling of their Mom's Palm Springs property or something like that.



I remember that also


----------



## susieserb

starrynite_87 said:


> It was a few seasons back when Kim and her daughter went to Kathy to look for prom dresses


It was also in the book about the family.


----------



## slang

Jeneen said:


> I remember there was something funny between Kim & Kyle and the selling of their Mom's Palm Springs property or something like that.



The tPF PI's here posted lots of info on that house and it was nothing as Kim had said...Big Kathy didn't buy that house when Kim was a kid with her money, someone posted the info on the house and it was only bought like 10 years before Big Kathy died and was mortgaged.
When she died she left assets to all 3 girl evenly. If the estate had sold the house then the profit would have just been divided between the 3 of them b/c neither Kim or Kathy wanted the house. Kyle wanted the house so she bought it from the estate. Kim could have done that if she wanted to, but I guess she didn't


----------



## Cc1213

horse17 said:


> I was never a huge Kyle fan...I never liked her up until this season....now she seems more tolerable to me..
> 
> 
> that said, she has always seemed like a responsible adult, and I would find it hard to believe she has any other motives for Kim to be on the show, other than Kim just having this opportunity....whether or not she has been to Al-anon we don't know, and I couldn't even begin to comment on Kyles involvement, because these situations are all so different, and terribly difficult..and so far it seems like Kyle has taken on a huge role in trying to help Kim......The only part of this that I disagree with is showing Kims addiction on TV...that is wrong on so many levels...and Im surprised Kyle goes along with it...



Ugh, I know. What a horrible issue for Bravo to broadcast. It's so deeply personal, and already so insidious.


----------



## livethelake

Cc1213 said:


> Ugh, I know. What a horrible issue for Bravo to broadcast. It's so deeply personal, and already so insidious.



Why blame Bravo?  These women sign contracts, are thirsty to be on TV.  Bravo isn't doing anything to them, these women bring it on themselves 

Personal responsibility - for some, a new concept.


----------



## zooba

Don't want to see somebody implode on tv due to substance abuse/emotional issues. I watch the show to see well the RHOBH- the lavish lifestyles, clothing, houses.  My personal life is full of drama and sometimes it's great to escape and mentally shut it out for a few minutes.  At this point, I'm willing to watch Carlton's skinny a$$ grind by the pool vs what is on this season.

Did the show jump the shark?


----------



## beekmanhill

Kim's perception is that she was the breadwinner during their childhood years and was therefore entitled to the house. In the first couple of years of the show how many times did Kim say to Kyle you stole my house. Whatever the truth was, that was kim's perception.


----------



## sgj99

zooba said:


> Don't want to see somebody implode on tv due to substance abuse/emotional issues. I watch the show to see well the RHOBH- the lavish lifestyles, clothing, houses.  My personal life is full of drama and sometimes it's great to escape and mentally shut it out for a few minutes.  At this point, I'm willing to watch Carlton's skinny a$$ grind by the pool vs what is on this season.
> 
> *Did the show jump the shark?*


*
*

i think the original concept is gone, the concept we liked:  show us the lifestyles, homes, and clothes.  it seems that once Teresa on RHNJ tried to flip the table Bravo decided that ridiculous drama and situations was the way to go.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Cc1213 said:


> Ugh, I know. What a horrible issue for Bravo to broadcast. It's so deeply personal, and already so insidious.



*What normal person would want something so personal & heart wrenching on TV.  *



livethelake said:


> Why blame Bravo?  These women sign contracts, are thirsty to be on TV.  Bravo isn't doing anything to them, these women bring it on themselves
> 
> Personal responsibility - for some, a new concept.



*But this says it all. They signed up for this mess. They wanted the fame etc. They only have themselves to blame. No one forced them to do this show. *


----------



## bagnshoofetish

zooba said:


> Don't want to see somebody implode on tv due to substance abuse/emotional issues. I watch the show to see well the RHOBH- the lavish lifestyles, clothing, houses.  My personal life is full of drama and sometimes it's great to escape and mentally shut it out for a few minutes.  At this point, I'm willing to watch Carlton's skinny a$$ grind by the pool vs what is on this season.
> 
> Did the show jump the shark?



I wonder if thats why they brought Eileen and Lisa R. on board.  They are the voice of reason and seem to be the voice of the viewers.  Its all pretty calculated.  They know people are getting tired of seeing grown women make fools of themselves.  Eileen and Lisa are a breath of fresh air and a direction I hope the show is taking from now on.  The friends I have in entertainment are just like Lisa and Eileen.  Not everyone in Hollywood is a whack job like some of these women.  Its nice to see that represented for a change.


----------



## Tivo

zooba said:


> Don't want to see somebody implode on tv due to substance abuse/emotional issues. I watch the show to see well the RHOBH- the lavish lifestyles, clothing, houses.  My personal life is full of drama and sometimes it's great to escape and mentally shut it out for a few minutes.  At this point, I'm willing to watch Carlton's skinny a$$ grind by the pool vs what is on this season.
> 
> Did the show jump the shark?


I still get my lifestyle fix watching any scene involving Lisa V. Her home is gorgeous! Swans? An entrance fit for the most fabulous of Vegas hotels? Count me in! Her closet, her cars, her restaurants. I love watching Lisa's segments.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> I still get my lifestyle fix watching any scene involving Lisa V. Her home is gorgeous! Swans? An entrance fit for the most fabulous of Vegas hotels? Count me in! Her closet, her cars, her restaurants. I love watching Lisa's segments.


----------



## madeleine86

Tivo said:


> I still get my lifestyle fix watching any scene involving Lisa V. Her home is gorgeous! Swans? An entrance fit for the most fabulous of Vegas hotels? Count me in! Her closet, her cars, her restaurants. I love watching Lisa's segments.



Bravo should do a closet tour / house tour on Lisa's house. I


----------



## Sassys

madeleine86 said:


> Bravo should do a closet tour / house tour on Lisa's house. I



All homes and closet are on their website (all franchise)


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> All homes and closet are on their website (all franchise)


Seriously?


----------



## susieserb

Sassys said:


> All homes and closet are on their website (all franchise)


Exit stage left off to those Bravo web pages


----------



## Caz71

Kim is so unregonizable . Since her teen acting days!!


----------



## BalLVLover

I just watched Sunday's episode of Revenge and Kim had a tiny part as a socialite frenemy of Victoria's. She looked pretty good on the show (for Kim). 

I have to say I'm about to stop watching RHBH if they don't stop showing so much of Kim and Brandi.


----------



## slang

I'm waiting for the group vacation, I believe I read they all go to Holland. I've always wanted to go there.
Although I think that's where we'll see the Kim / Lisa R fight that was shown in the season previews where Lisa  throws a wine glass at Kim


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> Seriously?



They've always been there, since the franchise started.


----------



## Sassys

Lance Bass wedding


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Lance Bass wedding




WTH is that ?!?!


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> Lance Bass wedding



Is that Lisa V? She looks fab.


----------



## Sassys

So fake... Since when is Kyle so weak with Brandi. We have seen her get up in Brandi's face when arguing. Now all of a sudden, she lets Brandi shove her and just stands there crying and looking lost. Fake!


----------



## Sassys

so glad they got rid of the stupid limos. Who rides limos anymore unless its a wedding or funeral.


----------



## horse17

if Brandi the scank has been the only one there for kim for the last 6 months, its no wonder kim went off the deep end..


----------



## horse17

I agree...the old kyle would NEVER stand back from anyone...IMO it  so obvious she made a deliberate change to be more likeable..


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> I agree...the old kyle would NEVER stand back from anyone...IMO it  so obvious she made a deliberate change to be more likeable..



or the entire scene was fake.


----------



## Sassys

Curfew and she lives in NYC (3hr time difference). LMAO!!


----------



## starrynite_87

Eileen is 100% right Brandi is needy...she's insecure and she needs to have someone back her up. Lisa had said it too earlier in the season when she told Brandi that she doesn't need girlfriends to help her when she has an issue with someone.


----------



## Sassys

Is it that easy to change a dog's name?


----------



## horse17

omg, lisas dogs are so cute!


----------



## Sassys

God, I adore/love/want Yolanda's house.


----------



## horse17

well, it seems like Yolanda calls everyone "my love"...not just her king...


----------



## starrynite_87

I want Yolanda's fridge


----------



## Sassys

I need Jen to wash all that damn blush off


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> I want Yolanda's fridge



I want the entire kitchen. To bad I don't have $25mil to buy it 

http://www.surterreproperties.com/idx/listings/14737137/details.html


----------



## horse17

^ did they ever sell it?..i thought it was on the market?


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:


> I need Jen to wash all that damn blush off




Her cheeks looked like something I would have done when I was 5


----------



## horse17

Eileen cracks me up!


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> ^ did they ever sell it?..i thought it was on the market?



no, its still for sale


----------



## swags

I loved the scene with Lisa's dogs. How cute. I laughed when she said Giggy's dad was there too. Kind of like he popped in to see Giggy but sounds like he lives there too.


----------



## horse17

^ I know...I dont have a dog, and now I want one..


----------



## Sassys

LOL at the woman behind them sneaking a picture


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> LOL at the woman behind them sneaking a picture



I caught that too. Lol.


----------



## Sassys

krissa said:


> I caught that too. Lol.



Good job!!!!! I love when I am not the only one to notice silly background things or mistakes


----------



## lucywife

swags said:


> I loved the scene with Lisa's dogs. How cute. I laughed when she said Giggy's dad was there too. Kind of like he popped in to see Giggy but sounds like he lives there too.


yes, supercute. Lisa has a big heart. Is Giggy's dad's name is Fabio? or Romeo? So funny.


----------



## lucywife

Brandi's friend has the exact same overinflated cheek tragedy going on. Ridiculous.


----------



## Ladybug09

horse17 said:


> well, it seems like Yolanda calls everyone "my love"...not just her king...



Haha, I say My Love to my dog cause of Yolo!

Eileen's husband in the the garage window looking at the fight...lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Lisa V is hilarious!


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> I loved the scene with Lisa's dogs. How cute. I laughed when she said Giggy's dad was there too. Kind of like he popped in to see Giggy but sounds like he lives there too.



We're on the same page, I took a snap!

When we talked to Pandy at Villa Blanca she said that they just bought Giggy's dad (they can't find his mom or they buy her too, LOL)..

There's an imposter in this line up BTW


----------



## susieserb

Ack the perfunctory, "Can we have a talk? I was really hurt by what you said and do you have a problem with me"

Every new person has this discussion with a veteran HW.


----------



## susieserb

I adore the name Pikachu.


----------



## tonij2000

Tivo said:


> I still get my lifestyle fix watching any scene involving Lisa V. Her home is gorgeous! Swans? An entrance fit for the most fabulous of Vegas hotels? Count me in! Her closet, her cars, her restaurants. I love watching Lisa's segments.



ITA!

I hated how after Lisa V and Ken always "protected and defended" Brandi and her vulgar behaviors, Brandi made up some drama with Lisa and Kyle and Yolo jumped on the band wagon. Now Brandi has turned on Kyle and I don't feel sorry for Kyle one bit.


----------



## lucywife

susieserb said:


> I adore the name Pikachu.


 cuteness.  I like Rumpy and Pumpy, they look so happy playing together.


----------



## lucywife

I find Lisa so much more likeable now that she is no longer hanging out with toxic Braindi-less.


----------



## nastasja

lucywife said:


> Brandi's friend has the exact same overinflated cheek tragedy going on. Ridiculous.




OMG her face!! It looked painful; like it was going to explode!!


----------



## AEGIS

horse17 said:


> I agree...the old kyle would NEVER stand back from anyone...IMO it  so obvious she made a deliberate change to be more likeable..





Sassys said:


> or the entire scene was fake.



Next week the old Kyle is back.  
Where did Brandi show up?
I hate Kim on this show....I know addict exist but damn if I put a paycheck in an addicts pockets...well I guess I do that when I give the homeless money


----------



## Tivo

lucywife said:


> I find Lisa so much more likeable now that she is no longer hanging out with toxic Braindi-less.


I think Lisa should stop trying to be diplomatic and stop seeking friendships from the other women and just SHINE. Her life is fabulous enough that she doesn't need to play these games of intrigue. Just show me your house and your closet and your swans and your shoes and your hats and cars, and all the celebs who eat at your restaurants, etc.


----------



## zaara10

I agree w/ Lisa R about Brandi's outfit; it was inappropriate for back to school night IMO. At least the boobs were away, but it was too short. 
I like that Eileen is quick & direct w/ Brandi. No need to let that drama linger. I'd limit my contact w/ B anyway bc she's so toxic. Isn't Yolanda no longer friendly w/ her too at the moment?


----------



## krissa

zaara10 said:


> I agree w/ Lisa R about Brandi's outfit; it was inappropriate for back to school night IMO. At least the boobs were away, but it was too short.
> I like that Eileen is quick & direct w/ Brandi. No need to let that drama linger. I'd limit my contact w/ B anyway bc she's so toxic. Isn't Yolanda no longer friendly w/ her too at the moment?



I agree. Did she say it was a public school, too? As if that makes it okay.


----------



## newcalimommy

I can't stand Brandi on the show she has to go.  I normally don't rant about this stuff but she's too much.  Her dress was way to short for a respectable person to go for a parent teacher conference.  People don't say f*** around their kids no matter what age not on purpose at least, especially if they're younger kids.   Like Whitney Cummings says on wwhl tonight she's from the trailer park... they also called her Hooker chic and an attention whore.  On top of it she's on celebrity apprentice... Celebrity?  Get real Donald


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> God, I adore/love/want Yolanda's house.



her house is my favorite.  i don't need to be on the beach with that view.  it's also not so decorated or styled as to look too formal.


----------



## horse17

AEGIS said:


> Next week the old Kyle is back.
> Where did Brandi show up?
> I hate Kim on this show....I know addict exist but damn if I put a paycheck in an addicts pockets...well I guess I do that when I give the homeless money


this time I dont blame Kyle one bit...


----------



## horse17

Tivo said:


> I think Lisa should stop trying to be diplomatic and stop seeking friendships from the other women and just SHINE. Her life is fabulous enough that she doesn't need to play these games of intrigue. Just show me your house and your closet and your swans and your shoes and your hats and cars, and all the celebs who eat at your restaurants, etc.


all of this...


----------



## ShoreGrl

Did anyone else see Eileen's husband watching the driveway fight through the garage window? It was so funny-all you see is his head peaking through the glass behind the protection of the garage door. rofl


----------



## pursegrl12

ShoreGrl said:


> Did anyone else see Eileen's husband watching the driveway fight through the garage window? It was so funny-all you see is his head peaking through the glass behind the protection of the garage door. rofl



yes!!! haha, it was hysterical!!!


----------



## zaara10

krissa said:


> I agree. Did she say it was a public school, too? As if that makes it okay.




Yes she did! Like all the public school moms are swanky like Brandi. Please! I'm a public school mom & I've never seen any moms dressed like that at back to school night. Again, it's the attention wh0re in her. Maybe trying to score some points w/ the principal  I really feel bad for her kids. Doesn't all her moving around affect where they go to school?


----------



## pink1

Brandi is the worst.  That's all I've got from this episode!


----------



## BalLVLover

Sassys said:


> I need Jen to wash all that damn blush off




&#128563;she looks ridiculous with that blush.....but even without it it's hard to look at those two over Botox over filled faces. The two of them can hardly move their inflated lips.


----------



## BalLVLover

ShoreGrl said:


> Did anyone else see Eileen's husband watching the driveway fight through the garage window? It was so funny-all you see is his head peaking through the glass behind the protection of the garage door. rofl




I'm watching the episode now and had to rewind to see that.....so funny.


----------



## AEGIS

newcalimommy said:


> I can't stand Brandi on the show she has to go.  I normally don't rant about this stuff but she's too much.  Her dress was way to short for a respectable person to go for a parent teacher conference.  People don't say f*** around their kids no matter what age not on purpose at least, especially if they're younger kids.   Like Whitney Cummings says on wwhl tonight she's from the trailer park... they also called her Hooker chic and an attention whore.  On top of it she's on celebrity apprentice... Celebrity?  Get real Donald



they called Whitney trailer trash? lol


----------



## nastasja

ShoreGrl said:


> Did anyone else see Eileen's husband watching the driveway fight through the garage window? It was so funny-all you see is his head peaking through the glass behind the protection of the garage door. rofl




Damn...I missed it!!


----------



## tomz_grl

Last night's episode made me completely uncomfortable and next week looks even worse.


----------



## JessLovesTim

ShoreGrl said:


> Did anyone else see Eileen's husband watching the driveway fight through the garage window? It was so funny-all you see is his head peaking through the glass behind the protection of the garage door. rofl




I know I was laughing so hard at this!


----------



## susieserb

BalLVLover said:


> I'm watching the episode now and had to rewind to see that.....so funny.


Why can't everybody be happy and just play a little poker (loved this comment)...such a naive.


----------



## Nishi621

For the life of me I cannot get an image to post. So, here's a link to the Vince Van Patten I remember as a child actor from when I was a kid:


https://www.google.com/search?q=vin...ye_pie%2F2011%2F10%2Fvan-gardens.html;282;400


----------



## Michele26

Vince Van Patten


----------



## gottaluvmybags

zaara10 said:


> Yes she did! Like all the public school moms are swanky like Brandi. Please! I'm a public school mom & I've never seen any moms dressed like that at back to school night. Again, it's the attention wh0re in her. Maybe trying to score some points w/ the principal  I really feel bad for her kids. Doesn't all her moving around affect where they go to school?




You should see someone the outfits I see, by much heftier women (some grandmas) who wear Lycra leggings and crop tops with their face looking like they went to MAC and sephora and tried on everything on their face.

As far as the school it is likely that she is able to keep the kids in the same school either by using Eddies address or staying around the same area in BH since there is only a handful of schools in BH.  If she is in LA she can opt to enroll them in the same school, they allow kids to be in schools even if they are not in their neighborhood by submitting an application each year electing your school - if they have room they'll take you ( I abhor that).


----------



## Grace123

tonij2000 said:


> ITA!
> 
> 
> 
> I hated how after Lisa V and Ken always "protected and defended" Brandi and her vulgar behaviors, Brandi made up some drama with Lisa and Kyle and Yolo jumped on the band wagon. Now Brandi has turned on Kyle and I don't feel sorry for Kyle one bit.




Word!!!


----------



## Nishi621

Michele26 said:


> Vince Van Patten



thank you!! Now, what am I doing wrong that I can't do that?


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder how long til Brandi turns on Yolanda?


----------



## starrynite_87

ShoreGrl said:


> Did anyone else see Eileen's husband watching the driveway fight through the garage window? It was so funny-all you see is his head peaking through the glass behind the protection of the garage door. rofl



I think that was the realist thing about that whole scene...on WWHL she said he thought everyone had left and went into the garage to get a beer and saw them fighting...that is something I would


----------



## starrynite_87

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder how long til Brandi turns on Yolanda?




It's going to be soon...especially with the Joanna Krupa lawsuit. If Yolanda doesn't back her up she's going to be Brandi's next target. I think we also started seeing it when she got mad at Yolanda for lecturing her....wasn't that part of her issue with Lisa last season


----------



## meluvs2shop

starrynite_87 said:


> It's going to be soon...especially with the Joanna Krupa lawsuit. If Yolanda doesn't back her up she's going to be Brandi's next target. I think we also started seeing it when she got mad at Yolanda for lecturing her....wasn't that part of her issue with Lisa last season



I want to know too! I guess something happened in Puerto Rico? 

I started watching again this season bc of Lisa Rinna and Eileen.


----------



## kcf68

JessLovesTim said:


> I know I was laughing so hard at this!


I saw this too!  He thinking, " Wow cat fight in my driveway"!


----------



## meluvs2shop

What's the Joanna Krupa lawsuit about? 


Eileen to Brandi: "Oh shut up! How about a little Neosporin?! Get a grip!"  Best line ever. 

BRANDI NEEDS TO GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcf68

Yes I like Lisa and Eileen!  They are funny when getting filled inon everything!


----------



## Nishi621

meluvs2shop said:


> What's the Joanna Krupa lawsuit about?
> 
> 
> Eileen to Brandi: "Oh shut up! How about a little Neosporin?! Get a grip!"  Best line ever.
> 
> BRANDI NEEDS TO GO!!!!!!!!



Great line!

I find both Lisa R. and Eilleen very down to earth. they also seem to be in loving marriages and have a friendship with each other. I am not crazy about Eilleen's clothes, but, I like the way Lisa R. dresses and I like Eilleen's house a lot. I think they were both good choices.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I actually loved Eileen's poker night black dress! Perhaps not paired with those shoes tho. 

Lisa Rinna is super cool. I like her a lot. And Eileen.


----------



## Nishi621

I have not watched this week's episode yet but just read Eilleen's blog. Did Brandi really say that Eilleen and Vinnie should have a nanny for their 11 year old son or have sent him away for the night so she could feel free to use her abundance of foul language???? Did she also complain that she was starving because she expected dinner since it was dinner time? 

From what I saw last week, it was a poker party, not an invite to dinner. And also from what I saw, Eilleen had plenty of hors d'oeuvres and such around for people to eat. When I invite friends of mine over for game night at 8 or 9 pm, I don't provide dinner, i provide snacks and drinks. 

Brandi so seriously needs to go jump!!!


----------



## Nishi621

meluvs2shop said:


> I actually loved Eileen's poker night black dress! Perhaps not paired with those shoes tho.
> 
> Lisa Rinna is super cool. I like her a lot. And Eileen.



I did like her black dress at poker night.


----------



## starrynite_87

meluvs2shop said:


> What's the Joanna Krupa lawsuit about?
> 
> 
> Eileen to Brandi: "Oh shut up! How about a little Neosporin?! Get a grip!"  Best line ever.
> 
> BRANDI NEEDS TO GO!!!!!!!!




Joanna filed a defamation suit against Brandi because Brandi went on WWHL and made claims that Joanna was the cause of Yolanda and Mohamed's divorce and that Mohamed said that that Joanna has stinky private parts. Both Yolanda and Mohamed denied the claims.


----------



## krissa

Fingers crossed they get rid of Brandi and add in Denise Richards. She was at Lisa R.s party and is a fan of the show.


----------



## Deleted member 471265

krissa said:


> Fingers crossed they get rid of Brandi and add in Denise Richards. She was at Lisa R.s party and is a fan of the show.



I would absolutely love that! How gorgeous was she at Lisa R's party??
Also, loved Lisa R's jumpsuit (?) and how she paired the necklaces with it.


----------



## Bentley1

ShoreGrl said:


> Did anyone else see Eileen's husband watching the driveway fight through the garage window? It was so funny-all you see is his head peaking through the glass behind the protection of the garage door. rofl



 yes! Too funny!  Added a dose of comic relief to the women's insane drama.


----------



## Bentley1

starrynite_87 said:


> I think that was the realist thing about that whole scene...on WWHL *she said he thought everyone had left and went into the garage to get a beer and saw them fighting*...that is something I would



 This just cracks me up. Poor guy.


----------



## slang

krissa said:


> Fingers crossed they get rid of Brandi and add in Denise Richards. She was at Lisa R.s party and is a fan of the show.



along as no cameos from Charlie Sheen


----------



## Bentley1

Meh, I'm not really into adding Denise Richards.  She's been campaigning with Andy & Bravo for years now to be added on & they don't appear to be interested. She actually looked rough last night & she seems to be a bit on the dull side.

I'm also glad they didn't add Mo's new wife (Shiva?), despite Lisa pushing for her.  Another one that seems dull & just expects to be added to the cast immediately after marrying someone in BH.  What else has she got going on to draw people in? Apparently, Joanna has been dying to be added to the BH cast since Florida flopped (has Florida been cancelled?). Again, Bravo doesn't appear to be interested in her either.  Lots of competition for the BH cast.  No wonder Brandi and Kim are clinging on for dear life.

Lisa and Eileen have really grown on me.  Even if they're just "acting" down to earth, it's much needed amongst these women.


----------



## Love Of My Life

They need to replace Brandi, Kyle & Kim... They are tired & the same old same old

Lisa V could take a hiatus as well....

Yolanda is so sick she probably will skip next season..


----------



## starrynite_87

krissa said:


> Fingers crossed they get rid of Brandi and add in Denise Richards. She was at Lisa R.s party and is a fan of the show.




I'm still campaigning for either Brenda Ritchie or Cookie Johnson....I'm so sick of the RHOA  representing (I'm using this term loosely) "upper middle class" women of color...is even be happy with the jumpoff Lionel married or even Vanessa Bryant(technically she lives in the OC)


----------



## fashiongirl26

Someone should set up an account at Petition.org to boot that hot mess off the show.  

Brandi, no one wants to watch your train wreck anymore.


----------



## AEGIS

and Brandi keeps saying "I am there at 2am and Kyle is not."

uhm...Kyle is married w/a bunch of kids.  You're alone w/alcohol and your vibrator and shaved vagina. go away.


----------



## starrynite_87

AEGIS said:


> and Brandi keeps saying "I am there at 2am and Kyle is not."
> 
> uhm...Kyle is married w/a bunch of kids.  You're alone w/alcohol and your vibrator and shaved vagina. go away.




Umm...who is watching Brandi's kids if she's too busy taking care of Kim?


----------



## susieserb

I've noticed that Yo and Lisa are gone for the the drama scenes now.  I'm sure both of these ladies exclaimed to Bravo, "Dudes want our glamour? Remove us from the crap, use the new people as fill in's, we'll then pull out the props on lifestyle!!!!!" (AND many they DO)!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Tivo said:


> I still get my lifestyle fix watching any scene involving Lisa V. Her home is gorgeous! Swans? An entrance fit for the most fabulous of Vegas hotels? Count me in! Her closet, her cars, her restaurants. I love watching Lisa's segments.



Agreed. I wonder, though, how does she lock her front door, when both of them are glass? But then I figured she locks them the way stores with glass doors lock theirs. 



beekmanhill said:


> Anyone want a good junk book read "The House of Hilton.:  It gives a picture of the Hilton family with a lot of details, generally conceded to be accurate by reviewers, about Big Kathy and her children Kathy, Kim, and Kyle.



You want a book about Paris's dad's side of the family, check out The Hiltons: The True Story of an American Dynasty by J. Randy Taraborrelli. 




Cc1213 said:


> I'm with you there. My own sister is a recovering addict (six months sober &#127881, so I was actually pained to see Kyle realize that her sister had relapsed. I know the horrible feeling that Kyle felt, and wanted to punch Brandi for making things worse.
> 
> Brandi is heartless, and so incredibly stupid...she has no idea what the two sisters have gone through, nor will she ever understand.



I know Brandi thought she was "protecting" Kim by keeping her away from Kyle and maybe Kyle should have just let Kim leave at that point, but Brandi should not have gotten involved.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> I still get my lifestyle fix watching any scene involving Lisa V. Her home is gorgeous! Swans? An entrance fit for the most fabulous of Vegas hotels? Count me in! Her closet, her cars, her restaurants. I love watching Lisa's segments.



All of the ladies closets: http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ason-3/videos/rhobh-closet-tours?clip=2831794


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> Meh, I'm not really into adding Denise Richards.  She's been campaigning with Andy & Bravo for years now to be added on & they don't appear to be interested. She actually looked rough last night & she seems to be a bit on the dull side.
> 
> I'm also glad they didn't add Mo's new wife (Shiva?), despite Lisa pushing for her.  Another one that seems dull & just expects to be added to the cast immediately after marrying someone in BH.  What else has she got going on to draw people in? Apparently, Joanna has been dying to be added to the BH cast since Florida flopped (has Florida been cancelled?). Again, Bravo doesn't appear to be interested in her either.  Lots of competition for the BH cast.  No wonder Brandi and Kim are clinging on for dear life.
> 
> Lisa and Eileen have really grown on me.  Even if they're just "acting" down to earth, it's much needed amongst these women.



i'm not sure about adding Denise in either.  let's boot Brandi and find another real BH housewife (or Malibu).



starrynite_87 said:


> I'm still campaigning for either Brenda Ritchie or Cookie Johnson....I'm so sick of the RHOA  representing (I'm using this term loosely) "upper middle class" women of color...is even be happy with the jumpoff Lionel married or even Vanessa Bryant(technically she lives in the OC)



i agree.  and i'd like to see Atlanta's cast diversified as much as i would with the rest of the Housewife franchises.


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm still campaigning for either Brenda Ritchie or Cookie Johnson....I'm so sick of the RHOA  representing (I'm using this term loosely) "upper middle class" women of color...is even be happy with the jumpoff Lionel married or even Vanessa Bryant(technically she lives in the OC)



It was rumored Brenda was suppose to be on the show when it first started, but Lionel put a stop to that $$$$.


----------



## Nishi621

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm still campaigning for either Brenda Ritchie or Cookie Johnson....I'm so sick of the RHOA  representing (I'm using this term loosely) "upper middle class" women of color...is even be happy with the jumpoff Lionel married or even Vanessa Bryant(technically she lives in the OC)



No one currently married to or previously married to Lionel Richie will ever be on this show. Rumor in the very beginning was that his ex was offered to be on the show and he paid her not to be. LOL. Can't really blame him when you think about it


----------



## Nishi621

aegis said:


> and brandi keeps saying "i am there at 2am and kyle is not."
> 
> uhm...kyle is married w/a bunch of kids.  You're alone w/alcohol and your vibrator and shaved vagina. Go away.



lmao!!


----------



## Bentley1

AEGIS said:


> and Brandi keeps saying "I am there at 2am and Kyle is not."
> 
> uhm...Kyle is married w/a bunch of kids.  You're alone w/alcohol and *your vibrator and shaved vagina*. go away.



and

I can't with her.  She really makes my skin crawl.


----------



## labelwhore04

I used to be #teambrandi but she's become really hard to like and defend. Now she just seems like a mean person. Sometimes i think she just acts like that to keep her spot on the show. She really has nothing else and this is the only way she supports herself. I can totally see her throwing everyone under the bus and doing whatever she has to because she's desperate to keep this job. I duno, i don't doubt that she really is crude in real life but maybe not as much as puts on for the camera. I can see under the facade that she really is a broken and sad person, she did mention that she is on anti depressants and anti anxiety. I think she has serious issues and i kinda feel bad for her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I would have mopped the floor with Brandi if I was Kyle!   At that very moment, all you would have seen was her stringy cheap weave on the floor. 

She has a slick mouth and knows that the BH housewives aren't going to get physical.  Brandi isn't ready for the likes of Brenda Ritchie, she beat Lionel with a cooking pan!  Now if she was on NJ or ATL, would have been a whole different episode. 

Say what you like, Brandi is an enabler. She's a drunk, so why Kim is hanging out with her whole trying to maintain her sobriety is just odd. Not that I think Kim is sober, that's the story she's telling. 

When did Kim and Brandi become best friends anyways??

Eileen needs to be quick on her feet. Because all she had to say to Brandi was "my house may be spooky to you, but at least I have a home and not a rental for the 3rd time in 3 years". Shut her down.


----------



## lelgin

I know y'all are going to disagree with me here, but without Brandi there really wouldn't be a show. No one else has that interesting of a story line to keep viewers entertained. She is the drama and I'm sure Bravo is paying her well to be that way. If she was that bad in real life, she wouldn't have friends that have been around for years as we've seen in previous shows. People who are really messed up have a hard time maintaining relationships. Reality t.v. at it's finest. 

On Kyle, I think Brandi is spot on and Kyle does harbor a resentment towards Kim; possibly for all of her childhood successes. She used to be a really big star and Kyle was a no one. I believe it when Brandi says Kyle doesn't give a hoot when Brandi calls her to talk about Kim. I think Kyle likes to have the upper hand over Kim.

Just my .02


----------



## missyb

My old neighbor used to be married to Eileen back in the day when they both were on Santa Barbara. It was short lived only about a year but I met her a few times and was always very nice.


----------



## caitlin1214

Her even joking that she wanted to sleep with Eileen's husband at the poker game was just odd.


----------



## slang

Brandi is just vile, I generally fast forward through her parts since she has no storyline except to be a nasty witch but I watched her the last 2 episodes and regret that I did as she has put me off this show YUCK!

I am liking Lisa R & Eileen so far although Lisa's lips make her hard to watch


----------



## slang

Is it normal to get a new dog and then send it away for 3 mos for training?

That seemed weird to me that Lisa V would do that, but I don't own dogs so I don't know....


----------



## missyb

slang said:


> Is it normal to get a new dog and then send it away for 3 mos for training?
> 
> 
> 
> That seemed weird to me that Lisa V would do that, but I don't own dogs so I don't know....




I know people who have sent their dog away for about 6weeks for training maybe he needed more help


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> All of the ladies closets: http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ason-3/videos/rhobh-closet-tours?clip=2831794



 :urock:


----------



## JessLovesTim

So Kim's pain was caused from a fractured rib, ruptured disc and hiatal hernia caused from coughing due to pneumonia and bronchitis according to her Bravo blog... If you are coughing so hard why were you smoking cigars? Just doesn't make sense to me


----------



## JessLovesTim

Omg Lisa's blog is so funny. She refers to how Brandi calls Eileen's house creepy: "the crass comments about Eileen's house were uncalled for as she had the grace to even entertain her, invite her into the house, which is warm and cosy with a plethora of family pictures decorating the walls that indicate happy relationships. Maybe that is what she finds creepy." Lol!!!!


----------



## lucywife

JessLovesTim said:


> So Kim's pain was caused from a fractured rib, ruptured disc and hiatal hernia caused from coughing due to pneumonia and bronchitis


That only could happen to one person-Kim.


----------



## krissa

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm still campaigning for either Brenda Ritchie or Cookie Johnson....I'm so sick of the RHOA  representing (I'm using this term loosely) "upper middle class" women of color...is even be happy with the jumpoff Lionel married or even Vanessa Bryant(technically she lives in the OC)



Cookie Johnson would be a nice addition! I love her son ej on Rich Kids of Beverly Hills.


----------



## lucywife

lelgin said:


> but without Brandi there really wouldn't be a show. No one else has that interesting of a story line to keep viewers entertained. She is the drama and I'm sure Bravo is paying her well to be that way. If she was that bad in real life, she wouldn't have friends that have been around for years


 what's her story line?



> On Kyle, I think Brandi is spot on and Kyle does harbor a resentment towards Kim; possibly for all of her childhood successes.


Doubt that. Same as I won't believe a word Brandi says nor her all of a sudden "friendship" with Kim. I remember Brandi's comment about Kim's pillow stained with sh*t not that long ago. B despises Kim, she's simply using her for simpathy points. 
Kyle may resent Kim for all the embarassement and worry she has to live throught in all those years, Kyle is not Kim's mother to endlessly and selflessly watch after her. It could really build up.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Oh one of the parts I thought was so funny was Yolanda and her phone lol


----------



## starrynite_87

lucywife said:


> what's her story line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt that. Same as I won't believe a word Brandi says nor her all of a sudden "friendship" with Kim. I remember Brandi's comment about Kim's pillow stained with sh*t not that long ago. B despises Kim, she's simply using her for simpathy points.
> 
> Kyle may resent Kim for all the embarassement and worry she has to live throught in all those years, Kyle is not Kim's mother to endlessly and selflessly watch after her. It could really build up.




Exactly...all Brandi does is pick fights with the other ladies and talk about her ex and his wife...I feel as if the BH women don't need the drama...the houses, jewelry, and trips are enough for me. Atlanta, OC, and Jersey need the drama because they can't compete with the glitz and glam of BH


----------



## lelgin

lucywife said:


> what's her story line?



It's not necessarily that she has a story line, per se, she just creates the drama and that is exactly what Bravo wants her to do. Read a majority of the posts on here, they're all about Brandi. She is playing her part exactly the way they want her to play it.


----------



## lucywife

lelgin said:


> It's not necessarily that she has a story line, per se, she just creates the drama and that is exactly what Bravo wants her to do. Read a majority of the posts on here, they're all about Brandi. She is playing her part exactly the way they want her to play it.


I believe BH will survive and prosper without Brandi in it, this particular franchise is not so much about drama, but about lifestyle. Brandi can't compete with the women in terms of wealth and/or accomplishments, so she compensates by bringing them down to her level of drunken fights/insults and faul language, which is not something that many people enjoy.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ladybug09 said:


> Haha, I say My Love to my dog cause of Yolo!
> 
> *Eileen's husband in the the garage window looking at the fight...lol*











ShoreGrl said:


> Did anyone else see Eileen's husband watching the driveway fight through the garage window? It was so funny-all you see is his head peaking through the glass behind the protection of the garage door. rofl



Yup, I posted about it a few pages back.


----------



## sgj99

caitlin1214 said:


> Her even joking that she wanted to sleep with Eileen's husband at the poker game was just odd.



i would have had a hard time playing that off, i found it offensive.



JessLovesTim said:


> So Kim's pain was caused from a fractured rib, ruptured disc and hiatal hernia caused from coughing due to pneumonia and bronchitis according to her Bravo blog... If you are coughing so hard why were you smoking cigars? Just doesn't make sense to me



i have heard of people actually obtaining these injuries due to extreme coughing
associated with pneumonia and bronchitis ... but Kim's background of drug abuse easily makes me think some things are made up or severely exaggerated to allow her to take drugs - in her mind if they are prescribed than she's still sober.


----------



## JessLovesTim

sgj99 said:


> i would have had a hard time playing that off, i found it offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have heard of people actually obtaining these injuries due to extreme coughing
> 
> associated with pneumonia and bronchitis ... but Kim's background of drug abuse easily makes me think some things are made up or severely exaggerated to allow her to take drugs - in her mind if they are prescribed than she's still sober.




I agree- I know these things are definitely possible with coughing, but I just don't really believe Kim's story. Why are you smoking cigars if you are coughing so hard. Also, I don't think I ever heard her cough once on the show. Granted, she could have taken some cough medicine, but it's so hard to believe her.


----------



## zaara10

lucywife said:


> I believe BH will survive and prosper without Brandi in it, this particular franchise is not so much about drama, but about lifestyle. Brandi can't compete with the women in terms of wealth and/or accomplishments, so she compensates by bringing them down to her level of drunken fights/insults and faul language, which is not something that many people enjoy.




I agree 100%. I think the majority of viewers of BH are over Brandi, Kim & the stupid drama they bring. Even that witch from last season Carlton tried to stir up some drama, but no one was interested. Brandi needs to leave just as much as Tamra on OC does. For God's sake, get a rich Asian, Arab or Latina on these shows!!!!!


----------



## Cc1213

ShoreGrl said:


> Did anyone else see Eileen's husband watching the driveway fight through the garage window? It was so funny-all you see is his head peaking through the glass behind the protection of the garage door. rofl




I'll have to watch for that - that's too funny!


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> I agree 100%. I think the majority of viewers of BH are over Brandi, Kim & the stupid drama they bring. Even that witch from last season Carlton tried to stir up some drama, but no one was interested. Brandi needs to leave just as much as Tamra on OC does. For God's sake, get a rich Asian, Arab or Latina on these shows!!!!!




Now that you mention it, Weren't there photos released months back of an Asian lady filming with one of the cast members at Barney's/Rodeo? 

I thought she was going to be a new cast member? I guess they were testing her out and passed?


----------



## krissa

lucywife said:


> I believe BH will survive and prosper without Brandi in it, this particular franchise is not so much about drama, but about lifestyle. Brandi can't compete with the women in terms of wealth and/or accomplishments, so she compensates by bringing them down to her level of drunken fights/insults and faul language, which is not something that many people enjoy.



I agree. Season 1 was great and there was no Brandi. Before Camille got an image makeover she brought the wealth and the drama lol.


----------



## sgj99

krissa said:


> I agree. Season 1 was great and there was no Brandi. Before Camille got an image makeover she brought the wealth and the drama lol.



oh, season 1 Camille - she was so much fun to watch!  she had the lifestyle and bragged about always flying private and the 4 nannies, she had the wealth with all the homes and loved to throw around how powerful her husband was.  and her male friend that she loved to kiss and dish/complain about how badly she was treated by the other women.  she was so very entertaining before the image makeover.


----------



## Jeneen

caitlin1214 said:


> Her even joking that she wanted to sleep with Eileen's husband at the poker game was just odd.




And Eileen was like, "how about no."

Hahaha.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think the ratings have been pretty good and without Brandi there is no drama.   She's been on Celebrity Apprentice and has been coming off as smart and sober.  I sometimes wonder if everyone is playing her designated role to the hilt on BH.  

I think Kyle overplayed her "poor me" routine on BH this week and tried to make it all about her.  I'm sick of her drama.

Don't forget Kim's son was hospitalized for a mental breakdown about a year before these episodes.  I think they agreed not to mention it on the show.  I don't know how he is now.  He's the son of the really wealthy Davis guy, so I'm hoping he is getting the treatment he needs. So she has really been through a lot.   Doesn't excuse the behavior, but still I feel sorry for her.  

I don't know the solution to the show.  I don't like Brandi anymore, but the show can't all be about jewelry shows and poker games with no arguments.   I love Yolo's home, but there is only so often they  can show it.  Maybe cast two new housewives who can provide closet and house porn for me.


----------



## lulilu

Brandy seems obsessed with sex.  she introduces it into every situation, whether it's talking about sleeping with someone's husband or interpreting every innocent gesture as sexual.  It must be exhausting to spend time with her.  And nauseating.


----------



## kcf68

lulilu said:


> Brandy seems obsessed with sex.  she introduces it into every situation, whether it's talking about sleeping with someone's husband or interpreting every innocent gesture as sexual.  It must be exhausting to spend time with her.  And nauseating.


Amen to that!  Exhausting!


----------



## Nishi621

DC-Cutie said:


> I would have mopped the floor with Brandi if I was Kyle!   At that very moment, all you would have seen was her stringy cheap weave on the floor.
> 
> She has a slick mouth and knows that the BH housewives aren't going to get physical.  Brandi isn't ready for the likes of Brenda Ritchie, she beat Lionel with a cooking pan!  Now if she was on NJ or ATL, would have been a whole different episode.
> 
> Say what you like, Brandi is an enabler. She's a drunk, so why Kim is hanging out with her whole trying to maintain her sobriety is just odd. Not that I think Kim is sober, that's the story she's telling.
> 
> When did Kim and Brandi become best friends anyways??
> 
> Eileen needs to be quick on her feet. Because all she had to say to Brandi was "my house may be spooky to you, but at least I have a home and not a rental for the 3rd time in 3 years". Shut her down.



I think Eilleen is classier than that and still trying to figure the whole situation out. But, yeah, that's what I would have said


----------



## Nishi621

lelgin said:


> I know y'all are going to disagree with me here, but without Brandi there really wouldn't be a show. No one else has that interesting of a story line to keep viewers entertained. She is the drama and I'm sure Bravo is paying her well to be that way. If she was that bad in real life, she wouldn't have friends that have been around for years as we've seen in previous shows. People who are really messed up have a hard time maintaining relationships. Reality t.v. at it's finest.
> 
> On Kyle, I think Brandi is spot on and Kyle does harbor a resentment towards Kim; possibly for all of her childhood successes. She used to be a really big star and Kyle was a no one. I believe it when Brandi says Kyle doesn't give a hoot when Brandi calls her to talk about Kim. I think Kyle likes to have the upper hand over Kim.
> 
> Just my .02



Yeah, some people really don't get it. It's exhausting dealing with an alcoholic for years, after a while, you get tired and sometimes don't always jump at every little thing, same old, same old. If you've never dealt with an alcoholic, you have no idea. Even Brandi's friend, the abuse counselor said it


----------



## susieserb

lelgin said:


> It's not necessarily that she has a story line, per se, she just creates the drama and that is exactly what Bravo wants her to do. Read a majority of the posts on here, they're all about Brandi. She is playing her part exactly the way they want her to play it.


YEP just like Tamara Barney (Andy you pay me good money to be a *****, WWHL)...Again these are actresses...seasoned and non seasoned...


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> I would have mopped the floor with Brandi if I was Kyle!   At that very moment, all you would have seen was her stringy cheap weave on the floor.
> 
> She has a slick mouth and knows that the BH housewives aren't going to get physical.  Brandi isn't ready for the likes of Brenda Ritchie, she beat Lionel with a cooking pan!  Now if she was on NJ or ATL, would have been a whole different episode.
> 
> Say what you like, Brandi is an enabler. She's a drunk, so why Kim is hanging out with her whole trying to maintain her sobriety is just odd. Not that I think Kim is sober, that's the story she's telling.
> 
> When did Kim and Brandi become best friends anyways??
> 
> Eileen needs to be quick on her feet. Because all she had to say to Brandi was "my house may be spooky to you, but at least I have a home and not a rental for the 3rd time in 3 years". Shut her down.


Oh no..she's way too sophisticated for that crap.  If she "went there" it would have been like throwing gasoline on a fire with Brandi jumping on the opportunity to cause more havoc (and job security)...


----------



## beekmanhill

missyb said:


> My old neighbor used to be married to Eileen back in the day when they both were on Santa Barbara. It was short lived only about a year but I met her a few times and was always very nice.



Oh, I remember that actor. He was on General Hospital for a while.   I forget his name.  I thought they would have the most beautiful kids, guess not.  He was gorgeous, IMO.


----------



## susieserb

Way back in the day with Eileen, fans wondered if she was a hermaphrodite.  She couldn't have kids and there was this eery masculine beauty about her.

I think all that was put to bed when she finally had her son.


----------



## missyb

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, I remember that actor. He was on General Hospital for a while.   I forget his name.  I thought they would have the most beautiful kids, guess not.  He was gorgeous, IMO.




It's chip Mayer from nj unfortunately chip died a few years ago. He was engaged at the time to his almost 4th wife


----------



## TC1

I remember all those rumours about Eileen. She had some work done to make her look a bit "softer" IMO.


----------



## beekmanhill

missyb said:


> It's chip Mayer from nj unfortunately chip died a few years ago. He was engaged at the time to his almost 4th wife



OH, that is not the one I am thinking about.   I'll have to look him up.  He played Kevin on General Hospital.   Gorgeous brown eyes.   I don't know Chip Mayer.


----------



## beekmanhill

susieserb said:


> Way back in the day with Eileen, fans wondered if she was a hermaphrodite.  She couldn't have kids and there was this eery masculine beauty about her.
> 
> I think all that was put to bed when she finally had her son.



I always read that and I couldn't believe it because to me she was the most gorgeous thing I had ever seen when she played on Y&R back in the day.   Such incredible bone structure, I saw nothing masculine about it.


----------



## paper_flowers

I loved her blue dress she was wearing when she visited Lisa


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle should always wear long flowy dresses, she walks like a horse and seems uncomfortable in fitted dresses.


----------



## beekmanhill

I Googled the husband.  The one I'm thinking about is Jon Lindstrom.
According to IMDB, he is still on GH.


----------



## susieserb

beekmanhill said:


> I always read that and I couldn't believe it because to me she was the most gorgeous thing I had ever seen when she played on Y&R back in the day.   Such incredible bone structure, I saw nothing masculine about it.


ME EITHER.  The woman is just stunning, still is.


----------



## beekmanhill

susieserb said:


> ME EITHER.  The woman is just stunning, still is.



When you have bone structure like that, you don't age like us normal people.   She's absolutely stunning.


----------



## MKB0925

AEGIS said:


> and Brandi keeps saying "I am there at 2am and Kyle is not."
> 
> uhm...Kyle is married w/a bunch of kids. You're alone w/alcohol and your vibrator and shaved vagina. go away.


 
This made me LOL....I am watching this episode now...omg..Kim is absolutely off her rocker and all Brandi does enable her.

Brandi is a HOT mess and I agree with Lisa Rinna she needs rehab!


----------



## starrynite_87

beekmanhill said:


> When you have bone structure like that, you don't age like us normal people.   She's absolutely stunning.




How old is she?


----------



## slang

starrynite_87 said:


> How old is she?



I think she's 55, making her the oldest on the show! She looks 10 yrs younger than Lisa V to me


----------



## 26Alexandra

labelwhore04 said:


> i used to be #teambrandi but she's become really hard to like and defend. Now she just seems like a mean person. Sometimes i think she just acts like that to keep her spot on the show. She really has nothing else and this is the only way she supports herself. I can totally see her throwing everyone under the bus and doing whatever she has to because she's desperate to keep this job. I duno, i don't doubt that she really is crude in real life but maybe not as much as puts on for the camera. I can see under the facade that she really is a broken and sad person, she did mention that she is on anti depressants and anti anxiety. I think she has serious issues and i kinda feel bad for her.




+1!


----------



## lucywife

beekmanhill said:


> I always read that and I couldn't believe it because to me she was the most gorgeous thing I had ever seen when she played on Y&R back in the day.   Such incredible bone structure, I saw nothing masculine about it.


 Agreed. I find her very beautiful.


----------



## starrynite_87

slang said:


> I think she's 55, making her the oldest on the show! She looks 10 yrs younger than Lisa V to me




She really does...the only thing that kinda gives her age away is her neck. Lisa dates herself with her hair and clothes


----------



## Nishi621

yep, born June 15, 1959 making her 55 years old and looking DAMN good!!!


----------



## susieserb

So Eileen is 55 (56 this year) and her son is @12..So she had him when she was around 44? WOW?


----------



## Sweetpea83

pursegrl12 said:


> yes!!! haha, it was hysterical!!!


 I agree! Lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

BalLVLover said:


> &#55357;&#56883;she looks ridiculous with that blush.....but even without it it's hard to look at those two over Botox over filled faces. The two of them can hardly move their inflated lips.


 She looked bad...very, very bad!


----------



## Nishi621

susieserb said:


> So Eileen is 55 (56 this year) and her son is @12..So she had him when she was around 44? WOW?



it's been known to happen plenty of times, lol


----------



## ShoreGrl

Eileen looks amazing! I can't believe she's 55.  I see nothing masculine about her.

I really like her and Lisa R on the show. I think they're a fun addition.

I think Brandi latches onto Kim b/c in her eyes kim is even more of a train wreck.  I think when she's around Kim, it makes her feel like she has her sh*t together.


----------



## starrynite_87

ShoreGrl said:


> Eileen looks amazing! I can't believe she's 55.  I see nothing masculine about her.
> 
> I really like her and Lisa R on the show. I think they're a fun addition.
> 
> I think Brandi latches onto Kim b/c in her eyes kim is even more of a train wreck.  I think when she's around Kim, it makes her feel like she has her sh*t together.




Agree 100% about Brandi...


----------



## robbins65

Wow, Eileen is 55????  Wonder what age she is suppose to be on Days of our Lives?  Cos Brady Black is only late 20's early 30's......talk about cougar!   bhahahahah


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle should always wear long flowy dresses, she walks like a horse and seems uncomfortable in fitted dresses.



IA, I like Kyle's flowly dresses.  It's really becoming on her.



starrynite_87 said:


> She really does...the only thing that kinda gives her age away is her neck. Lisa dates herself with her hair and clothes



Sigh Lisa dresses....like it's the 80s? Idk her closet has so many things that I would wear she just styles them in a dated fasion.



ShoreGrl said:


> Eileen looks amazing! I can't believe she's 55.  I see nothing masculine about her.
> 
> I really like her and Lisa R on the show. I think they're a fun addition.
> 
> I think Brandi latches onto Kim b/c in her eyes kim is even more of a train wreck.  I think when she's around Kim, it makes her feel like she has her sh*t together.



I like Lisa too and her lips don't bother me for some reason unlike Taylor?  Maybe bc she's had them for so long?


----------



## starrynite_87

AEGIS said:


> Sigh Lisa dresses....like it's the 80s? Idk her closet has so many things that I would wear she just styles them in a dated fasion.
> 
> ?




I think with her it a case of beautiful individual pieces, but doesn't know how to put them together


----------



## AEGIS

starrynite_87 said:


> I think with her it a case of beautiful individual pieces, but doesn't know how to put them together



No I think she knows lol.  It's just her taste.  Actually if she changed her hair she'd look a lot better.  Her hair looks very dry and damaged.  Compare it to Kyle the other brunette


----------



## zaara10

TC1 said:


> I remember all those rumours about Eileen. She had some work done to make her look a bit "softer" IMO.




I remember those rumors too. Ppl would say she had an Adam's apple proving she was a man. So stupid. 
I loved when she played that country bumpkin character on Days. What was her name? 
She's a great addition to the BH cast. I'm not too sure they'll keep her though.


----------



## sgj99

Eileen's style changes for the event:  it can be breezy, casual beachy long dress, or form-fitting sheath that shows off her great body.  Lisa V's style doesn't change really.  she's caught up in that mentality of "this is my signature look" so i can't venture out of it.  and the shiny satin sheaths and shiny satin button downs are tired. does that make sense?


----------



## robbins65

zaara10 said:


> I remember those rumors too. Ppl would say she had an Adam's apple proving she was a man. So stupid.
> I loved when she played that country bumpkin character on Days. What was her name?
> She's a great addition to the BH cast. I'm not too sure they'll keep her though.







Susan Banks.   She actually played her again this year.  She has been going back and forth between Days and Y & R for a couple of years.


----------



## Nishi621

AEGIS said:


> IA, I like Kyle's flowly dresses.  It's really becoming on her.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh Lisa dresses....like it's the 80s? Idk her closet has so many things that I would wear she just styles them in a dated fasion.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Lisa too and her lips don't bother me for some reason unlike Taylor?  Maybe bc she's had them for so long?



And because she has openly spoke about them and how she's sorry she did it and even she makes fun of it. I think that is why it doesn't bother me either


----------



## zippie

Nishi621 said:


> And because she has openly spoke about them and how she's sorry she did it and even she makes fun of it. I think that is why it doesn't bother me either


 

I can't get past her lips, they are freaky and I have a hard time watching her talk.


----------



## slang

zippie said:


> I can't get past her lips, they are freaky and I have a hard time watching her talk.



Me too and I actually like her! I can't even focus on anything else especially in those interview segments things


----------



## lucywife

Nishi621 said:


> And because she has openly spoke about them and how she's sorry she did it and even she makes fun of it. I think that is why it doesn't bother me either


 I'm kind of use to her lips by now and I like her personality. Her and Eileen sound and behave like normal people, what a breath of fresh air. Next to them all the others [except Kim and Brandi] are becoming normal as well.


----------



## Jeneen

If you look at Lisa V from the first season she wore less eyeshadow to daytime events which I think made her look younger.


----------



## Nahreen

I finally get to catch up. Brandi annoys the hell out of me. She is suddenly so conserened about Kim and claiming Kyle does not care about Kim. After all Brandi herself called Kim a meth addict.


----------



## Nahreen

Brandi and her friend look horrible in their face and the sad thing is that they probably paid a lot of money to get that look. I think botox is more damaging than helpful.


----------



## sgj99

Jeneen said:


> If you look at Lisa V from the first season she wore less eyeshadow to daytime events which I think made her look younger.



you're right.

i'm 51, soon to be 52.  as you age you look in mirror and want to cover up each new and wonderful flaw that pops up each day.  add to that these flaws are magnified by the  strong magnification mirror you now have to use to see to put on make-up in the mornings (i won't even go into how much fun it is to put on eyeliner and mascara).  all that being said, you learn to use a lighter hand, the "less is more" usage of make-up.  it's a fact, the more you use the older you look.

Lisa V. is a beautiful woman who needs to 1.) update her "signature" wardrobe style, 2.) change her hair, maybe take some inches off and bring it up to her shoulders and 3.) lighten up on the makeup.


----------



## horse17

^ Im surprised Lisa V doesnt do something to her hair..I mean it looks very attractive, but sometimes it looks dry and unhealthy.....I dont care for her style at all...but it suits her....very flamboyant and Beverly hills...I just dont know how she can spend a lot of time actually "working" at the restaurant dressed that way....


----------



## DivineMissM

JessLovesTim said:


> Omg Lisa's blog is so funny. She refers to how Brandi calls Eileen's house creepy: "the crass comments about Eileen's house were uncalled for as she had the grace to even entertain her, invite her into the house, which is warm and cosy with a plethora of family pictures decorating the walls that indicate happy relationships. Maybe that is what she finds creepy." Lol!!!!



I like Lisa's sense of humor.  Her interviews are so funny.



JessLovesTim said:


> Oh one of the parts I thought was so funny was Yolanda and her phone lol



That was so cute!



lulilu said:


> Brandy seems obsessed with sex.  she introduces it into every situation, whether it's talking about sleeping with someone's husband or interpreting every innocent gesture as sexual.  It must be exhausting to spend time with her.  And nauseating.



I wonder if she was molested as a child.  That would explain a lot.



ShoreGrl said:


> Eileen looks amazing! I can't believe she's 55.  I see nothing masculine about her.
> 
> I really like her and Lisa R on the show. I think they're a fun addition.
> 
> *I think Brandi latches onto Kim b/c in her eyes kim is even more of a train wreck.  I think when she's around Kim, it makes her feel like she has her sh*t together.*



Exactly.



zaara10 said:


> I remember those rumors too. Ppl would say she had an Adam's apple proving she was a man. So stupid.
> I loved when she played that country bumpkin character on Days. What was her name?
> She's a great addition to the BH cast. I'm not too sure they'll keep her though.



Oh my gosh!  I remember that.  That was back when I used to watch Days religiously!


----------



## Jeneen

sgj99 said:


> you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm 51, soon to be 52.  as you age you look in mirror and want to cover up each new and wonderful flaw that pops up each day.  add to that these flaws are magnified by the  strong magnification mirror you now have to use to see to put on make-up in the mornings (i won't even go into how much fun it is to put on eyeliner and mascara).  all that being said, you learn to use a lighter hand, the "less is more" usage of make-up.  it's a fact, the more you use the older you look.
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa V. is a beautiful woman who needs to 1.) update her "signature" wardrobe style, 2.) change her hair, maybe take some inches off and bring it up to her shoulders and 3.) lighten up on the makeup.




I'm in my 30s and I knew I had to start using a lighter hand when friends commented I looked so young in my wedding "getting ready" photos... Ie, with no makeup on! I'm still trying to find the balance. 

I don't mind Lisa's style, except for the satin shirts. I like the dresses. But I have noticed, no matter how tall and fabulous her shoes are, she doesn't seem to walk in some of them well and it can just make you look so silly.


----------



## nastasja

Jeneen said:


> I don't mind Lisa's style...But I have noticed, no matter how tall and fabulous her shoes are, she doesn't seem to walk in some of them well




It's bad. Both she and Pandora have no clue how to walk gracefully in heels.


----------



## DivineMissM

Jeneen said:


> I'm in my 30s and I knew I had to start using a lighter hand when friends commented I looked so young in my wedding "getting ready" photos... Ie, with no makeup on! I'm still trying to find the balance.
> 
> I don't mind Lisa's style, except for the satin shirts. I like the dresses. But I have noticed, no matter how tall and fabulous her shoes are, she doesn't seem to walk in some of them well and it can just make you look so silly.



Yes!  She (and many other women) would be better off wearing a more sensible shoe. It looks ridiculous when a woman is wobbling around like that.  Especially when she's 50+.


----------



## sheanabelle

Love this season because of Eileen & Lisa R!! There was always something I didn't like about Lisa Rinna from watching the roles she played...but now seeing her in a more "real" light she's sort of fun, quirky & cute! I'm a new fan.


----------



## citrus

sgj99 said:


> you're right.
> 
> i'm 51, soon to be 52.  as you age you look in mirror and want to cover up each new and wonderful flaw that pops up each day.  add to that these flaws are magnified by the  strong magnification mirror you now have to use to see to put on make-up in the mornings (i won't even go into how much fun it is to put on eyeliner and mascara).  all that being said, you learn to use a lighter hand, the "less is more" usage of make-up.  it's a fact, the more you use the older you look.
> 
> Lisa V. is a beautiful woman who needs to 1.) update her "signature" wardrobe style, 2.) change her hair, maybe take some inches off and bring it up to her shoulders and 3.) lighten up on the makeup.



Same age group here, her chunky green shoes and tight black dress to the spa were too much.  Cut her hair, like Eileen, wipe off at least half the blush and ditch the fake lashes that are not wide enough. She would look five years younger. I love watching Lisa and hope she updates her look before people start mistaking her for Joan Collins.


----------



## citrus

Speaking of makeup has anyone else notice Kyle has lightened her eyeshadow/liner etc in some filming and it looks great, especially for daytime.

Not a fan of the amount of liner her two girls wear, they would be more attractive without it, seems they never are though.


----------



## Grace123

citrus said:


> Same age group here, her chunky green shoes and tight black dress to the spa were too much.  Cut her hair, like Eileen, wipe off at least half the blush and ditch the fake lashes that are not wide enough. She would look five years younger. I love watching Lisa and hope she updates her look before people start mistaking her for Joan Collins.



I adore Lisa V. but I must agree with you. The overuse of makeup has to go.


----------



## Love4H

I don't like Lisa V but I like her style and her hair. I think her hair is gorgeous. I actually hate Eileen's hair, it's so 90s. I do think Lisa uses too much make up and lashes, and I don't like her high platform shoes, she obviously can't walk in those. 
Other then that I love her style the most out of all of them.
I don't like Yolanda's style, it's way too sporty.


----------



## DivineMissM

sheanabelle said:


> Love this season because of Eileen & Lisa R!! There was always something I didn't like about Lisa Rinna from watching the roles she played...but now seeing her in a more "real" light she's sort of fun, quirky & cute! I'm a new fan.



Me too.  I never liked her before this show.  Admittedly, I judged her based on her looks (aka LIPS).  But I really like her now.


----------



## Prettyn

Out of all the ladies on BH  I love  Kyles  clothes, bags, shoes, jewelry and hair. Even though she is heading toward  age fifty her hair is gorgeous and could not see her cutting it . Kyle really takes good care of herself and her skin is amazing and really tight.


----------



## melmelx83

ive been watching this show since the beginning and my favorite is brandi. i know, you are probably thinking im crazy but its true. i love the fact that she is so open about everything and tells people how it is. she owns her stuff unlike some girls. i think some of the women are afraid to speak up on certain things and brandi isnt.

yolanda is my other favorite. i love her personality, her style, the way she cares for people. she is just too adorable. plus she is beyond gorgeous.


----------



## krissa

melmelx83 said:


> ive been watching this show since the beginning and my favorite is brandi. i know, you are probably thinking im crazy but its true. i love the fact that she is so open about everything and tells people how it is. she owns her stuff unlike some girls. i think some of the women are afraid to speak up on certain things and brandi isnt.
> 
> yolanda is my other favorite. i love her personality, her style, the way she cares for people. she is just too adorable. plus she is beyond gorgeous.



I liked Brandi in the beginning too, but she had no tact. You can tell it like it is without dropping tons of f bombs and just being unfiltered.


----------



## melmelx83

krissa said:


> I liked Brandi in the beginning too, but she had no tact. You can tell it like it is without dropping tons of f bombs and just being unfiltered.



i agree. i think the swearing can be held back alot but i know alot of that is due too the editing of the show.


----------



## DivineMissM

melmelx83 said:


> ive been watching this show since the beginning and my favorite is brandi. i know, you are probably thinking im crazy but its true. i love the fact that she is so open about everything and tells people how it is. she owns her stuff unlike some girls. i think some of the women are afraid to speak up on certain things and brandi isnt.
> 
> yolanda is my other favorite. i love her personality, her style, the way she cares for people. she is just too adorable. plus she is beyond gorgeous.




Sometimes keeping your mouth shut is a good thing.  She's vulgar, inappropriate and trashy. I'm tired of women like her getting famous for behaving like this. 

I agree with you about Yolanda though.  I love her.   Total opposite of Brandi.


----------



## janie2002

I agree that Brandi does like to be an open book, but I highly disagree she can take it. When someone throws anything back at her she nirmally cries, runs away or plays victim. She attacked Adrienne for no reason, claimed Kim did crystal meth after a few hours of knowing her, then went after Lisa, constantly jokes about the husbands cheating on them and was really gross to Joyce, even attacking her husbands looks.

I think Brandi likes saying really awful things then runs away like when Paul told her she was trash, or when Joyce and her husband told her she was trash or when Mauricio told her to stop saying personal info and she wouldnt be sued.


----------



## Sassys

krissa said:


> I liked Brandi in the beginning too, but she had no tact. You can tell it like it is without dropping tons of f bombs and just being unfiltered.



Agree, but I get where melmelx83 is coming from. I am a born and raised New Yorker, and it takes a lot to rattle us or make us "clutch the pearls". I see nothing wrong with Brandi. My motto has always been, if you don't like the way I act or carry myself, then stay away from me. I like that she speaks her mind and has a take it or leave it attitude. What I don't like is when she says derogatory things about herself - Yes I am white trash, yes I am a cu&t.


----------



## Sassys

janie2002 said:


> I agree that Brandi does like to be an open book, but I highly disagree she can take it. When someone throws anything back at her she nirmally cries, runs away or plays victim. She attacked Adrienne for no reason, claimed Kim did crystal meth after a few hours of knowing her, then went after Lisa, constantly jokes about the husbands cheating on them and was really gross to Joyce, even attacking her husbands looks.
> 
> I think Brandi likes saying really awful things then runs away like when Paul told her she was trash, or when Joyce and her husband told her she was trash or when Mauricio told her to stop saying personal info and she wouldnt be sued.



She went after Kim, when Kim and Kyle were mean to her. Brandi has done drugs, has friends that do or did drugs, she knows what to look for (she was right, Kim was doing drugs/drinking). When she first came on the scene, those woman instantly were making fun of her, and hadn't even gotten to know her. When she walked into the room with the crutch and wedge heal, they all snickered in the corner like teenage girls, so she defended herself.


----------



## slang

Brandi can dish it but can't take it at all!!! 

She has no problem going on WWHL and being mean & nasty about others (hello, Joanna Krupta is now suing her based on things she said about her on WWHL) but couldn't take at all what Eileen and Whitney Cummings said about her after last weeks episode - she tweeted Andy (which she has now deleted) about her being bullied by them on WWHL and she has had enough...
She has said awful things about Kyle lately in print and on her podcast, some nasty tweets too which she again deleted but gets all upset of anyone says anything about her...her blog this week ripping into Lisa R for being irresponsible for saying she is an alcoholic, but Brandi called Kim a meth addict a few seasons back & outed Adrienne's surrogacy and in the preview for this week again eludes to Mauricio cheating on Kyle. 

Brandi wants to speak her mind but no one else can, if she can't take it she should keep her mouth shut...


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Brandi can dish it but can't take it at all!!!
> 
> She has no problem going on WWHL and being mean & nasty about others (hello, Joanna Krupta is now suing her based on things she said about her on WWHL) but couldn't take at all what Eileen and Whitney Cummings said about her after last weeks episode - she tweeted Andy (which she has now deleted) about her being bullied by them on WWHL and she has had enough...
> She has said awful things about Kyle lately in print and on her podcast, some nasty tweets too which she again deleted but gets all upset of anyone says anything about her...her blog this week ripping into Lisa R for being irresponsible for saying she is an alcoholic, but Brandi called Kim a meth addict a few seasons back & outed Adrienne's surrogacy and in the preview for this week again eludes to Mauricio cheating on Kyle.
> 
> Brandi wants to speak her mind but no one else can, if she can't take it she should keep her mouth shut...



lol Kim was on something though. Makes no difference if it was Crystal meth, a drug is a drug.

Joanna is an idiot. Suing someone for talking smack about you is so stupid.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> lol Kim was on something though. Makes no difference if it was Crystal meth, a drug is a drug.
> 
> Joanna is an idiot. Suing someone for talking smack about you is so stupid.



It's stupid to talk smack about everyone and then claim you are being bullied when it happens to you...she's getting back exactly what she gives out & she can't take it


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> It's stupid to talk smack about everyone and then claim you are being bullied when it happens to you...she's getting back exactly what she gives out & she can't take it



lol. I can't stand when people use the word bullying, when they are not being bullied.


----------



## DrDior

Sassys said:


> lol Kim was on something though. Makes no difference if it was Crystal meth, a drug is a drug.
> 
> Joanna is an idiot. Suing someone for talking smack about you is so stupid.



Comments like brandy's could hurt Joanna's business. You want to buy swim wear from someone whose public image is funky junk?


----------



## Bentley1

If Brandy is so all about "speaking your mind," "free speech," then she shouldn't be a hypocrite and get all offended when others speak their mind. The woman is a hypocrite.


----------



## guccimamma

brandy is an idiot.


----------



## susieserb

melmelx83 said:


> ive been watching this show since the beginning and my favorite is brandi. i know, you are probably thinking im crazy but its true. i love the fact that she is so open about everything and tells people how it is. she owns her stuff unlike some girls. i think some of the women are afraid to speak up on certain things and brandi isnt.
> 
> yolanda is my other favorite. i love her personality, her style, the way she cares for people. she is just too adorable. plus she is beyond gorgeous.


I think her body is just insane.  Still do!!!


----------



## Tivo

Brandi wants to be able to do and say whatever she wants to and about anybody. She wants to do this without consequence or retaliation. She is delusional.


----------



## Longchamp

Can't stand Brandy. 
It's easy to be immature and spout off like a 3 year old.
Having a filter to me is a sign of wisdom and maturity.


----------



## Sassys

DrDior said:


> Comments like brandy's could hurt Joanna's business. You want to buy swim wear from someone whose public image is funky junk?



If they have cute bathing suits I could care less what they do in their private life. The only way I wouldn't buy, is if they got their starup money from terrorist or terroist are their investors and I/the public became aware of it. Or if their money was dirty (from a man the was a child rapist, trafficker, etc).


----------



## zaara10

Tivo said:


> Brandi wants to be able to do and say whatever she wants to and about anybody. She wants to do this without consequence or retaliation. She is delusional.



I've said this before but she keeps going bc she gets rewarded for it through a spot on RH & Celebrity Apprentice & a podcast. She thinks her bad behavior is acceptable bc of all the attn it gets.


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> Brandi can dish it but can't take it at all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Brandi wants to speak her mind but no one else can, if she can't take it she should keep her mouth shut...



ITA!



Sassys said:


> lol Kim was on something though. Makes no difference if it was Crystal meth, a drug is a drug.



Kim takes a lot of prescription meds and thinks that's okay because they are "medicine."  she may not be drinking but she's getting stoned in what her mind thinks is okay way to do it.  remember how wacky she got in Paris a couple of seasons ago?



Bentley1 said:


> If Brandy is so all about "speaking your mind," "free speech," then she shouldn't be a hypocrite and get all offended when others speak their mind. The woman is a hypocrite.



and an idiot!  and i absolutely hate when she defends herself by saying she's just "unfiltered."  she's ill-mannered, trashy and i wouldn't want her near my home, family or friends.


----------



## sgj99

Longchamp said:


> Can't stand Brandy.
> It's easy to be immature and spout off like a 3 year old.
> *Having a filter to me is a sign of wisdom and maturity.*



excellent point!
and Brandi has neither wisdom or maturity.


----------



## DrDior

Sassys said:


> If they have cute bathing suits I could care less what they do in their private life. The only way I wouldn't buy, is if they got their starup money from terrorist or terroist are their investors and I/the public became aware of it. Or if their money was dirty (from a man the was a child rapist, trafficker, etc).



That was a rhetorical question.


----------



## romie

sheanabelle said:


> Love this season because of Eileen & Lisa R!! There was always something I didn't like about Lisa Rinna from watching the roles she played...but now seeing her in a more "real" light she's sort of fun, quirky & cute! I'm a new fan.



I am absolutely loving Lisa Rinna! She is so much funnier and more likable than I imagined.


----------



## GoGlam

sgj99 said:


> ITA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim takes a lot of prescription meds and thinks that's okay because they are "medicine."  she may not be drinking but she's getting stoned in what her mind thinks is okay way to do it.  remember how wacky she got in Paris a couple of seasons ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an idiot!  and i absolutely hate when she defends herself by saying she's just "unfiltered."  she's ill-mannered, trashy and i wouldn't want her near my home, family or friends.




Good post!!


----------



## GoGlam

romie said:


> I am absolutely loving Lisa Rinna! She is so much funnier and more likable than I imagined.




Yep! I think she was a great add.  If Lisa V wasn't on the show, I don't think I'd watch though... That is unless they replaced her with someone who actively pursued an opulent lifestyle as she does.


----------



## Grace123

GoGlam said:


> Yep! I think she was a great add.  If Lisa V wasn't on the show, I don't think I'd watch though... That is unless they replaced her with someone who actively pursued an opulent lifestyle as she does.



Agreed, plus she'd have to have a sharp wit as well.


----------



## horse17

I feel so bad for Lisa..this has to be very difficult for an adoptive parent...but Max needs to do whatever he needs to do .....sounds like it was a closed adoption...


----------



## krissa

Kim is such an idiot. I've only been half watching, but I'd be so pissed if that was my sister.


----------



## horse17

^...I think Kim is so vulnerable right now....I dont really think she is aware of how she is acting...and brandi is playing right into that...she is disgusting..


----------



## starrynite_87

krissa said:


> Kim is such an idiot. I've only been half watching, but I'd be so pissed if that was my sister.




I don't blame Kyle...Brandi is a bigger idiot, even if she had invited you did you really think it would be ok considering the last time you saw each other you were fighting on a driveway.


----------



## sgj99

starrynite_87 said:


> I don't blame Kyle...Brandi is a bigger idiot, even if she had invited you did you really think it would be ok considering the last time you saw each other you were fighting on a driveway.



that's what i thought too - Brandi should have never gone to the party.  i don't blame Kyle one bit for being pissed that 1.) Kim thought it'd be okay and 2.) Brandi thought it'd be okay.

i don't have a sister but i've had lots of friends who do.  you never get mixed up in their drama, fights and misunderstandings.  Brandi is so in the wrong for thinking she needs to keep intervening for Kim's sake.  and Kyle's right, Brandi will eventually turn on Kim.

Bravo did a great job adding Lisa R and Eileen to the mix.  and Yolanda has grown on me.  keep Lisa V and even Kyle but Kim and Brandi need to go.


----------



## Ladybug09

Brandy should have never gone to the party. 

On another note Kyle feeds off of drama. Wait until the party is over and then you can talk with your girlfriends but she always has to have the woe is me, poor me mentality. She's always looking to get everybody on her side. She would have been better off instead of doing the fake Air kiss thing to just say to Brandi/Kim from the beginning, you weren't invited I would appreciate it if you would leave.


----------



## AEGIS

Brandi is a stupid tw*t....the same thing she calls people all the time.


----------



## AEGIS

Lisa's eyelashes are awful.

I don't understand this heritage thing Max keeps talking about....he wants to find his birth parents obvi

Kim is so f-ing dumb to bring Brandi....wait is this Kyle's party at Lisa's restaurant? Or Kyle''s party?


----------



## horse17

I dont blame kyle one bit, but I agree that she should have not confronted brandi at all during the party..


----------



## AEGIS

Brandi just bc ur husband cheated on you and convinced you that you had HPV before you met him, doesn't mean everyone else's husband is the same.


----------



## lucywife

horse17 said:


> I dont blame kyle one bit, but I agree that she should have not confronted brandi at all during the party..


Agreed. I think it would be better if Kyle said Hello to Brandi and Kim and went on her way ignoring these two who obviously showed up to create a spectacle. They would look like two idiots they are. But nope, Kyle had to join them. So predictable. 
On the other hand, I suspect that this whole thing (the party) was orchestrated around Brandi and Kyle's fight, which I don't care one bit about. I rather watch Yo's packing for the trip in her closet or Lisa V in her living room.


----------



## lucywife

Looks like in the next epi Brandi is making her move on Yo talking about Yo's daughter DUI. Didn't take long.


----------



## horse17

Ha!..oh,  I loved watching Yo packing for her trip.....all I kept thinking was that I need to transform one of my bedrooms into a custom closet....

I could watch Lisa V at home all day.....


----------



## caitlin1214

Rumpy and Pumpy! I love it!

I love how Lisa and Ken are about their dogs and swans.


----------



## AEGIS

why does Lisa have pink in her hair?  it reminds me of what's her face with the tinzle in her hair.

Eileen's chest looks amazing in that green sheer thing lol. I assume those are fake.


----------



## starrynite_87

AEGIS said:


> Brandi just bc ur husband cheated on you and convinced you that you had HPV before you met him, doesn't mean everyone else's husband is the same.




What??? Where did you hear this? Brandi is trash and Eddie is a male thot.


----------



## caitlin1214

I recognize Brandi's friend/sober coach! 

That's Jennifer Gimenez:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jennifer_Gimenez


For those that watched Celebrity Rehab and Sober House, she was a regular on those series. (She was the "House Mom" in Sober House.)


----------



## Jujuma

horse17 said:


> Ha!..oh,  I loved watching Yo packing for her trip.....all I kept thinking was that I need to transform one of my bedrooms into a custom closet....
> 
> I could watch Lisa V at home all day.....




I want to move, badly, unfortunately I have to sell my house first. Having a room to make into a closet is a priority in next house. I would never come out! I don't know if anybody posted this but I read that Yolanda has had a Lyme relapse. She is in bad shape, can't read, write or watch TV. Cognitive problems and is getting treatment somewhere like Japan or Singapore. Feel sorry for her if true.


----------



## AEGIS

starrynite_87 said:


> What??? Where did you hear this? Brandi is trash and Eddie is a male thot.



she wrote about it in her book
he gave her an STD and convinced her she had it


----------



## Jujuma

caitlin1214 said:


> I recognize Brandi's friend/sober coach!
> 
> 
> 
> That's Jennifer Gimenez:
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jennifer_Gimenez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that watched Celebrity Rehab and Sober House, she was a regular on those series. (She was the "House Mom" in Sober House.)




I thought so. I wonder if she's just a friend or is something more? I think she's been on with Brandi in other season's maybe at end of year party or something. I remember seeing her and thought she looked familiar.


----------



## horse17

^ omg.


----------



## AEGIS

ok Kyle why do you think that 1/2 as*sed apology means something? lmao.

"I apologize for hitting you but I hit you bc ur a b*tch" lmao


----------



## starrynite_87

caitlin1214 said:


> I recognize Brandi's friend/sober coach!
> 
> 
> 
> That's Jennifer Gimenez:
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jennifer_Gimenez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that watched Celebrity Rehab and Sober House, she was a regular on those series. (She was the "House Mom" in Sober House.)




Yeah...last episode she attempted to explain to Brandi how stressful and draining it is for family members of addicts, but she didn't hear anything, she was too focused on complaining about how she's the only one there for Kim...during recovery is it ok for Kim to be spending all this time with Brandi especially if she's mixing prescription drugs with alcohol?


----------



## AEGIS

starrynite_87 said:


> Yeah...last episode she attempted to explain to Brandi how stressful and draining it is for family members of addicts, but she didn't hear anything, she was too focused on complaining about how she's the only one there for Kim...during recovery is it ok for Kim to be spending all this time with Brandi especially if she's mixing prescription drugs with alcohol?



They are two addicts clinging to each other.  It's a tale as old as time.


----------



## ExBagHag

Brandi and Jennifer Gimenez are besties. 

I understand Yolanda has health issues but that doesn't stop me from disliking her.  She tries so hard to be real and the voice of reason - so much so that I find her boring and seemingly battery operated. 

Kim is an addict.  An addict who is not in recovery.  She's just changed substances.  Can't stand her nervous tics and super odd personality.


----------



## caitlin1214

susieserb said:


> Way back in the day with Eileen, fans wondered if she was a hermaphrodite.  She couldn't have kids and there was this eery masculine beauty about her.
> 
> I think all that was put to bed when she finally had her son.





TC1 said:


> I remember all those rumours about Eileen. She had some work done to make her look a bit "softer" IMO.





beekmanhill said:


> I always read that and I couldn't believe it because to me she was the most gorgeous thing I had ever seen when she played on Y&R back in the day.   Such incredible bone structure, I saw nothing masculine about it.



I don't see anything masculine at all. I see strong, beautiful features. 



Prettyn said:


> Out of all the ladies on BH  I love  Kyles  clothes, bags, shoes, jewelry and hair. Even though she is heading toward  age fifty her hair is gorgeous and could not see her cutting it . Kyle really takes good care of herself and her skin is amazing and really tight.



I agree. I loved her ponytail at the white party. 


krissa said:


> I liked Brandi in the beginning too, but she had no tact. You can tell it like it is without dropping tons of f bombs and just being unfiltered.



She doesn't know when and how to properly use the f-word. It's not every other word. It's every now and then when you want to make a point about something, good or bad. 

It loses its meaning otherwise, and it shows someone doesn't know any other way to express themselves. 

Again: whether she's portraying a character or no, the character she's portraying is rude and crass and uncouth and uneducated. 


(I'm sorry, I sound like such a snob right now.)


----------



## caitlin1214

To add: the thing Brandi wore to the jewelry party (and on to back to school night) looks like she forgot the slacks that went with the outfit.


----------



## AEGIS

Why is Brandi comparing her situation to that of an 18 year old? Be embarrassed heifer.


----------



## lucywife

AEGIS said:


> Why is Brandi comparing her situation to that of an 18 year old? Be embarrassed heifer.


 because in her mind she is no different. Some women stop developing mentally once they have their first period.


----------



## krissa

AEGIS said:


> Why is Brandi comparing her situation to that of an 18 year old? Be embarrassed heifer.



Homegirl has no self-awareness.


----------



## Sassys

Kim is lying. First she said to Brandi she was in the hospital for 7days, the told Lisa R 5 days. She also said Monti gave me his cancer pain pills; Uh no such thing as a pain pill made just for cancer. She also said she to Brandi she doesn't remember the poker night, then rehashed going to the bathroom with a Kyle. What the heck did she do to break a rib? She was not acting like someone in pain at the poker night.

Kyle should never have walked over to "apologize". Say sorry for scratching you and walk away. Not the place to get into it.

Brandi, just because you were there when the gay mixer idea was mentioned does not mean you were invited; especially when you know you are on bad terms with Kyle. Common sense.


----------



## labelwhore04

zaara10 said:


> I've said this before but she keeps going bc she gets rewarded for it through a spot on RH & Celebrity Apprentice & a podcast. She thinks her bad behavior is acceptable bc of all the attn it gets.



Well unfortunately in the world of reality tv, bad behaviour is what gets you rewarded. If Brandi was nice, quiet and boring, she'd probably be on welfare somewhere. Bringing the drama is what's allowing her to able to live comfortably and support herself, and i'm sure she knows that.

As much as Brandi behaves badly and incriminates herself on so many levels, i can't help but root for her. I completely understand why so many people hate her, but i just can't dislike her for some reason. Maybe i just feel bad for her. I just don't get the vibe that she's a truly mean person. I think she's just depressed and sad, and she doesn't know how to express herself properly. Add to to the mix that she already has a big personality and her livelihood depends on her bringing drama, it just makes sense. I honestly think she's emotionally stunted sometimes and i just find it hard to hate her.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Kim is lying. First she said to Brandi she was in the hospital for 7days, the told Lisa R 5 days. She also said Monti gave me his cancer pain pills; Uh no such thing as a pain pill made just for cancer. She also said she to Brandi she doesn't remember the poker night, then rehashed going to the bathroom with a Kyle. What the heck did she do to break a rib? She was not acting like someone in pain at the poker night.
> 
> Kyle should never have walked over to "apologize". Say sorry for scratching you and walk away. Not the place to get into it.
> 
> Brandi, just because you were there when the gay mixer idea was mentioned does not mean you were invited; especially when you know you are on bad terms with Kyle. Common sense.



Kim can barely remember days.  So idk if she's lying or just high.


----------



## Tivo

Brandi is such a Cali *****, but she's very entertaining. She's probably from Glendale, lol. I can tolerate her as long as she isn't coming for Lisa Vanderpump. I have never liked Kyle so I'm enjoying her confrontation with Brandi.


----------



## susieserb

labelwhore04 said:


> Well unfortunately in the world of reality tv, bad behaviour is what gets you rewarded. If Brandi was nice, quiet and boring, she'd probably be on welfare somewhere. Bringing the drama is what's allowing her to able to live comfortably and support herself, and i'm sure she knows that.
> 
> As much as Brandi behaves badly and incriminates herself on so many levels, i can't help but root for her. I completely understand why so many people hate her, but i just can't dislike her for some reason. Maybe i just feel bad for her. I just don't get the vibe that she's a truly mean person. I think she's just depressed and sad, and she doesn't know how to express herself properly. Add to to the mix that she already has a big personality and her livelihood depends on her bringing drama, it just makes sense. I honestly think she's emotionally stunted sometimes and i just find it hard to hate her.


I'm totally there with you.


----------



## AEGIS

I just realized Brandi threw pizza on the floor of Eileen's house....pig

Eileen's body is SICK

And I realized at one point Eileen just wanted these women out of her home lol

Can Bravo stop filming with the bloody drunk?


----------



## Tivo

Also, Kyle started that drama with Brandi at the party.


----------



## Cc1213

Watching the episode, and here is my thought on Kim's "hospital" stint:

I think she was looking for an excuse to get high. She couldn't explain why she was in the hospital, and just kept saying she was in "so much pain". After my sis (an addict) was in a car accident, she would BEG us to take her to the hospital, because her regular pain med (dilota) was not working. She actually just wanted morphine. To me it seems like Kim went on a supervised bender, which was probably provoked by the stress in her life. 

I feel for Kim. Her sadness is palpable. Hope she shapes up.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Kyle should have never apologized to Brandi- she really had nothing to apologize for. I feel for Kyle I couldn't imagine how frustrating it must be to have Kim as a sister. Kim needs help and right now the last type of person who should be around her is Brandi.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Cc1213 said:


> Watching the episode, and here is my thought on Kim's "hospital" stint:
> 
> I think she was looking for an excuse to get high. She couldn't explain why she was in the hospital, and just kept saying she was in "so much pain". After my sis (an addict) was in a car accident, she would BEG us to take her to the hospital, because her regular pain med (dilota) was not working. She actually just wanted morphine. To me it seems like Kim went on a supervised bender, which was probably provoked by the stress in her life.
> 
> I feel for Kim. Her sadness is palpable. Hope she shapes up.




As a nurse, I agree. I also think that Kim has probably built up a tolerance meaning she needs more and more to get the same effect.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Did anyone else watch the preview for next week when Yolanda was talking to Brandi about her drinking and then Brandi insinuated that Yolanda's daughter was an alcoholic or something? I couldn't believe it- I can't believe Yolanda is still friends with this girl.


----------



## Cc1213

JessLovesTim said:


> As a nurse, I agree. I also think that Kim has probably built up a tolerance meaning she needs more and more to get the same effect.




Yep! Ugh, it killed me when she mixed up her days...she is clearly still taking pain medication.


----------



## Cc1213

Tivo said:


> Also, Kyle started that drama with Brandi at the party.




She totally did, and she kinda went in circles in her argument, but man, I don't blame her! Haha, Brandi saying that Kyle is an "attention whore"...okay...


----------



## pjhm

Kim seems jealous of Kyle and her life which is why she never sticks up for her. Brandi has so many demons that she is a hot mess- they are both bringing down the otherwise glamorous side of this show-similar to what Tamar Barney has done to the OC


----------



## Cc1213

krissa said:


> Kim is such an idiot. I've only been half watching, but I'd be so pissed if that was my sister.




Ugh, Kim is my sister! My family and I have spent the past year and a half of our lives dealing with her addiction (and the drama that comes with), and it is a truly terrible experience. It's hard to deal with the fine line between love/tough love, and it's even more difficult to feel like "you're not there" for the addict when you are simply trying to stop enabling.

People like Brandi are the worst. They are enablers, brainwashes, and totally losers.


----------



## Bentley1

AEGIS said:


> Why is Brandi comparing her situation to that of an 18 year old?* Be embarrassed heifer.*






The drama at Kyle's mixer was all set up.  Brandi was obviously told by producers she had to go to the party and they must have prompted Kyle to go up to her.  And they're more than willing to oblige to keep their jobs.


----------



## Jeneen

Cc1213;28026019It's hard to deal with the fine line between love/tough love said:
			
		

> Preach!
> The not enabling is why Kyle "isn't there" for Kim in the middle of the night.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> The drama at Kyle's mixer was all set up.  Brandi was obviously told by producers she had to go to the party and they must have prompted Kyle to go up to her.  And they're more than willing to oblige to keep their jobs.



Agree.

Didn't the pizza get on the floor at Eileen's because Kyle pushed Brandi's hand?  

Brandi on Celebrity Apprentice was a completely different person. She was surprisingly bright and articulate.  She had many good ideas and was a team player, worked hard.   There was no sign of excessive drinking all the time she was on which had to have been several weeks in real life.   Makes me wonder how much she plays the role defined for her on BH.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Kim is lying. First she said to Brandi she was in the hospital for 7days, the told Lisa R 5 days. She also said Monti gave me his cancer pain pills; Uh no such thing as a pain pill made just for cancer. She also said she to Brandi she doesn't remember the poker night, then rehashed going to the bathroom with a Kyle. What the heck did she do to break a rib? She was not acting like someone in pain at the poker night.
> 
> Kyle should never have walked over to "apologize". Say sorry for scratching you and walk away. Not the place to get into it.
> 
> Brandi, just because you were there when the gay mixer idea was mentioned does not mean you were invited; especially when you know you are on bad terms with Kyle. Common sense.



Kyle loved the chance to be a drama queen.  What if there had been no fight?  Then no show?  How entertaining was the "guess who I am" game?  It's all set up and encouraged by the producers.  To me Kyle came out the worst last night, because Brandi stayed sober but Kyle would not let go.   I was surprised her buddy Faye Resnick didn't come over and pipe in.     

And there will be more next week, sigh.   Not the show I want to watch.  

Why can't Max know his heritage; its important.   I suspect he does and this business is all reenacted for the camera.


----------



## starrynite_87

Tivo said:


> Also, Kyle started that drama with Brandi at the party.




I'm sorry if we get into a fight and I haven't seen you since....what makes you think it's ok for you to come to  my party...I would have done the same thing. At first didn't Brandi say she came as Kim's guest, then she said Kyle invited her. Kim isn't 100%, neither Brandi or her gay had enough common sense to say I don't think this is a good idea.


----------



## beekmanhill

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm sorry if we get into a fight and I haven't seen you since....what makes you think it's ok for you to come to  my party...I would have done the same thing. At first didn't Brandi say she came as Kim's guest, then she said Kyle invited her. Kim isn't 100%, neither Brandi or her gay had enough common sense to say I don't think this is a good idea.



How many scenes have we had on the various HW shows in which the theme was "you were not invited, why did you come."   You know its producer driven.  They need the ensuing fights for footage.  The whole show has lost its way


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> How many scenes have we had on the various HW shows in which the theme was "you were not invited, why did you come."   You know its producer driven.  They need the ensuing fights for footage.  The whole show has lost its way


 

Absolutely agree here. Everyone involved in this show likes the "drama" of the
cat fights, bickering, insults etc but most important the role of how women
are portrayed is most unflattering & doesn't create a positive image for
women of a younger generation, IMO.


----------



## Michele26

On another note - Lisa V looks a lot older than 54. She was one of the judges for the Miss Universe contest and she noticeably looked like she gained weight. Eileen is 55 and she looks great she found the right combination of tweaking and skin care.


----------



## adboy

beekmanhill said:


> Agree.
> 
> Didn't the pizza get on the floor at Eileen's because Kyle pushed Brandi's hand?



The way I remember it, the Pizza took a dive when Brandi reached out to strike Kyle back.


----------



## susieserb

AEGIS said:


> I just realized Brandi threw pizza on the floor of Eileen's house....pig
> 
> Eileen's body is SICK
> 
> And I realized at one point Eileen just wanted these women out of her home lol
> 
> Can Bravo stop filming with the bloody drunk?


Andy Cohen has a drinking problem do you really think drunks on HWof WHATEVER will cease and dismiss?


----------



## beekmanhill

adboy said:


> The way I remember it, the Pizza took a dive when Brandi reached out to strike Kyle back.



Yeah, it was probably something like that, but it wasn't Brandi throwing pizza on the floor.


----------



## pink1

Andy Cohen has a drinking problem?  



susieserb said:


> Andy Cohen has a drinking problem do you really think drunks on HWof WHATEVER will cease and dismiss?


----------



## AEGIS

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, it was probably something like that, but it wasn't Brandi throwing pizza on the floor.



Oh ok.  I was going by Brandi's words to Kim that she threw it on the floor.


----------



## tomz_grl

AEGIS said:


> Oh ok.  I was going by Brandi's words to Kim that she threw it on the floor.


 
What I saw was Kyle grabbing at Brandi's arm which was the hand the pizza was in and when Brandi yanked her arm away, the pizza fell on the floor. 

From last night's episode, I agree that Brandi nor Kim should have gone but Kyle instigated that whole thing. She should have just apologized for scratching her and left it at that. Then maybe Brandi would have apologized for stepping in between the 2 of them. The whole "I'm sorry but" thing was backhanded IMO. I think Kyle takes the whole Brandi/Kim friendship as a slap in the face and that's what she can't get over. 

Also, after watching Celebrity Apprentice, I believe Brandi's 'character' on RH is just that... a character. She didn't act that way one iota on CA. But also, Donald was force feeding them alcohol either which is something that seems to happen a lot on RH. Hell, if I had to be around these women, I'd probably stay drunk as well...and on heavy doses of Xanax.


----------



## labelwhore04

tomz_grl said:


> What I saw was Kyle grabbing at Brandi's arm which was the hand the pizza was in and when Brandi yanked her arm away, the pizza fell on the floor.
> 
> From last night's episode, I agree that Brandi nor Kim should have gone but Kyle instigated that whole thing. She should have just apologized for scratching her and left it at that. Then maybe Brandi would have apologized for stepping in between the 2 of them. The whole "I'm sorry but" thing was backhanded IMO. I think Kyle takes the whole Brandi/Kim friendship as a slap in the face and that's what she can't get over.
> 
> Also, after watching Celebrity Apprentice, I believe Brandi's 'character' on RH is just that... a character. She didn't act that way one iota on CA. But also, Donald was force feeding them alcohol either which is something that seems to happen a lot on RH. Hell, if I had to be around these women, I'd probably stay drunk as well...and on heavy doses of Xanax.



She was very impressive on the Apprentice, not at all like the way she is on RH. She was likeable and surprisingly articulate. I think her character on RH is exaggerated. and I've never really been a huge fan of Kyle, she seems to really feed off of drama, and she's two faced. I know i might get flamed for this but i kinda get the feeling that she(kyle) enjoys watching Kim struggle, because it makes her feel superior. That's always the vibe i've gotten from her, and i think even Brandi said something similar to that. I'm not saying Kyle doesn't love her sister but in some sick way i think she enjoys the fact that Kim is messed up.


----------



## Sassys

What I want to know is, if Brandi feels she is so close to Kim, why did she ask Kim how long was she in the hospital when they were talking on the sofa. If that is your BFF, wouldn't you have gone to the hospital to see her and wouldn't you have already known, why she was in the hospital? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## susieserb

pink1 said:


> Andy Cohen has a drinking problem?


Totally...Read his book; look at the games he plays on WWHL..His mother told a friend of mine that Andy drinks way too much.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Tivo said:


> Brandi is such a Cali *****, but she's very entertaining. She's probably from Glendale, lol. I can tolerate her as long as she isn't coming for Lisa Vanderpump. I have never liked Kyle so I'm enjoying her confrontation with Brandi.




What exactly is a Cali *****?    She is from NorCal, but even if she lives in Glendale the cost of living there is higher than 90% of the country...  

I don't like Brandi, I think she is classless and trashy.  She thinks she comes off as a bad/tough girl but she sounds so childish and ignorant just throwing every curse word out.  I watched her on Apprentice and I was mortified for her, the one shot to change the perceptions we all have about her and all she did was confirm she is trash.

The other ladies (except for Kim) have all been fun and likeable to me.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> What I want to know is, if Brandi feels she is so close to Kim, why did she ask Kim how long was she in the hospital when they were talking on the sofa. If that is your BFF, wouldn't you have gone to the hospital to see her and wouldn't you have already known, why she was in the hospital? Doesn't make sense.


Exactly.


----------



## beekmanhill

labelwhore04 said:


> She was very impressive on the Apprentice, not at all like the way she is on RH. She was likeable and surprisingly articulate. I think her character on RH is exaggerated. and I've never really been a huge fan of Kyle, she seems to really feed off of drama, and she's two faced. I know i might get flamed for this but i kinda get the feeling that she(kyle) enjoys watching Kim struggle, because it makes her feel superior. That's always the vibe i've gotten from her, and i think even Brandi said something similar to that. I'm not saying Kyle doesn't love her sister but in some sick way i think she enjoys the fact that Kim is messed up.



Absolutely agree.   Since the scene of "you're an alcoholic" in the limo, I've distrusted Kyle and see all her behavior in a different light.  

When I first saw Brandi on RH, I thought she could really milk the show for opportunities.  Since then she has messed with her face and doesn't look nearly as beautiful, and of course has indulged in drunken over the top behavior.  

When I saw her on Celeb Apprentice I thought that this was the Brandi I loved on the first season of RH.  She is so much smarter than shows on RH.  She was creative, had great suggestions, and seemed to have a good feeling for marketing.  Unlike Ian for instance, she knew what was out of date and what was current, what would sell and what wouldn't.  And she speaks off the cuff  with perfect grammar (well, except for I/me, etc, but everyone gets that wrong now, even Lisa V) and with sophisticated language.  

Alas for her, she needs the RH salary and will probably play the drunken fool for as long as she is on it.   Fie on Andy Cohen.


----------



## AEGIS

Why do people think Apprentice Brandi is the real Brandi but that RHOBH Brandi cannot be the real Brandi? They're both 2 reality tv shows that now thrive on drama and are both somewhat scripted.  Most people in the real world can adjust their personalities depending on the situation.


----------



## starrynite_87

AEGIS said:


> Why do people think Apprentice Brandi is the real Brandi but that RHOBH Brandi cannot be the real Brandi? They're both 2 reality tv shows that now thrive on drama and are both somewhat scripted.  Most people in the real world can adjust their personalities depending on the situation.




Exactly!!!


----------



## Tivo

gottaluvmybags said:


> What exactly is a Cali *****?    She is from NorCal, but even if she lives in Glendale the cost of living there is higher than 90% of the country...
> 
> I don't like Brandi, I think she is classless and trashy.  She thinks she comes off as a bad/tough girl but she sounds so childish and ignorant just throwing every curse word out.  I watched her on Apprentice and I was mortified for her, the one shot to change the perceptions we all have about her and all she did was confirm she is trash.
> 
> The other ladies (except for Kim) have all been fun and likeable to me.


A Cali ***** is what I call SoCal chicks like Brandi. Attractive, valley-type but rough around the edges. I know women like this. They never get in real trouble for bad behavior because of how they look. Brandi is the extreme version of this. I can't stand her either but I had to chuckle when she told Kyle to back up or she would knock her teeth out because I knew Brandi was serious. That whole confrontation was hilarious to me because I've seen that type.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> A Cali ***** is what I call SoCal chicks like Brandi. Attractive, valley-type but rough around the edges. I know women like this. They never get in real trouble for bad behavior because of how they look. Brandi is the extreme version of this. I can't stand her either but I had to chuckle when she told Kyle to back up or she would knock her teeth out because I knew Brandi was serious. That whole confrontation was hilarious to me because I've seen that type.



See, I always thought Brandi is tough against people who are scared of her, but she would NEVER say I will knock your teeth out to certain people. No way in hell would Brandi talk like that to one of the women from ATL. All of the women on BH, IMO are weak. They are the first ones to cry bully, when someone says something they don't like or has a "strong minded personality". There are people who would never promote violence, but you instantly know, they are not to be toyed with. BH ladies love to call women who speak up for themselves or don't let people walk all over them bullies, and it drives me nuts. That is not what a bully is.


----------



## Bentley1

AEGIS said:


> Why do people think Apprentice Brandi is the real Brandi but that RHOBH Brandi cannot be the real Brandi? They're both 2 reality tv shows that now thrive on drama and are both somewhat scripted.  Most people in the real world can adjust their personalities depending on the situation.




Good point. She may have just cleaned up her act for the few weeks she was taping Celebrity Apprentice. 
She appears to take a lot more pride in her "unfiltered," crude, crass, trashy personality not to mention that is the side of her that she seems
To display even when not filming RHOBH. Tampon string incident comes to mind as just one example.


----------



## littlerock

I've lived in SoCal my whole life and I've never met anyone who acts like Brandi.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Tivo said:


> A Cali ***** is what I call SoCal chicks like Brandi. Attractive, valley-type but rough around the edges. I know women like this. They never get in real trouble for bad behavior because of how they look. Brandi is the extreme version of this. I can't stand her either but I had to chuckle when she told Kyle to back up or she would knock her teeth out because I knew Brandi was serious. That whole confrontation was hilarious to me because I've seen that type.




Gotcha!  I didn't want to assume &#128521;


----------



## Bentley1

I'm from SoCal and I also don't know girls/women like Brandi. I knew a few chola, wannabe gangsters in high school who behaved like her, (high school!!) but beyond that, nope. And hopefully a 40+ woman with kids would grow out of that immature mentality. 

I'd love to see her tell Nene she will knock her teeth out. Brandi picks her victims carefully, just like someone in prison learns who to step to and who to not to mess with. Shes not "rough and tough" at all. She's a joke.


----------



## Tivo

littlerock said:


> I've lived in SoCal my whole life and I've never met anyone who acts like Brandi.


She is an extreme version. But the body posturing, smirking, reckless running of the mouth, all in that tall thin "all American" package that gets away with just about anything.


----------



## horse17

^ I don't even think she has a great body..yeah, she skinny, but I think shes almost too skinny...and bowed legged..sorry...Yo and Eileen look so much better than her IMO....


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> See, I always thought Brandi is tough against people who are scared of her, but she would NEVER say I will knock your teeth out to certain people. No way in hell would Brandi talk like that to one of the women from ATL. All of the women on BH, IMO are weak. They are the first ones to cry bully, when someone says something they don't like or has a "strong minded personality". There are people who would never promote violence, but you instantly know, they are not to be toyed with. BH ladies love to call women who speak up for themselves or don't let people walk all over them bullies, and it drives me nuts. That is not what a bully is.





Bentley1 said:


> I'm from SoCal and I also don't know girls/women like Brandi. I knew a few chola, wannabe gangsters in high school who behaved like her, (high school!!) but beyond that, nope. And hopefully a 40+ woman with kids would grow out of that immature mentality.
> 
> I'd love to see her tell Nene she will knock her teeth out. Brandi picks her victims carefully, just like someone in prison learns who to step to and who to not to mess with. Shes not "rough and tough" at all. She's a joke.




Did she try it w/Kenya on CA?


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> See, I always thought Brandi is tough against people who are scared of her, but she would NEVER say I will knock your teeth out to certain people. No way in hell would Brandi talk like that to one of the women from ATL. All of the women on BH, IMO are weak. They are the first ones to cry bully, when someone says something they don't like or has a "strong minded personality". There are people who would never promote violence, but you instantly know, they are not to be toyed with. BH ladies love to call women who speak up for themselves or don't let people walk all over them bullies, and it drives me nuts. That is not what a bully is.



i don't want to hear any of these women, ATL, NJ, BH, or where ever talk about knocking another's teeth out.  it is so absolutely ridiculous for grown women to speak about beating someone up - that's how girls act in middle school.


----------



## krissa

sgj99 said:


> i don't want to hear any of these women, ATL, NJ, BH, or where ever talk about knocking another's teeth out.  it is so absolutely ridiculous for grown women to speak about beating someone up - that's how girls act in middle school.



This is why I can't with vh1 shows. Grown woman punching each other. No thank you.


----------



## swags

Kim's voice sounds like she is/was a heavy smoker. Or getting over a bad cold all the time. 


I can't take Kyle's fake crying. I don't like Brandi but I don't understand why Kyle would allow Brandi to get to her in the first place. Then to confront her at another event seemed pointless.


----------



## Tivo

swags said:


> Kim's voice sounds like she is/was a heavy smoker. Or getting over a bad cold all the time.
> 
> 
> I can't take Kyle's fake crying. I don't like Brandi but I don't understand why Kyle would allow Brandi to get to her in the first place. Then to confront her at another event seemed pointless.


Kyle's crocodile tears are another housewife. She's no wilting wallflower. She got all up in Camille's face in Season 1 as well as bum rushed Kim in that limo. Where was sweet, fragile Kyle then? Cali ***** Kyle doesn't look as sympathetic on camera so Kyle is careful to keep her in check these days. She's just as much a ***** as Brandi.


----------



## guccimamma

Bentley1 said:


> I'm from SoCal and I also don't know girls/women like Brandi. *I knew a few chola, wannabe gangsters in high school* who behaved like her, (high school!!) but beyond that, nope. And hopefully a 40+ woman with kids would grow out of that immature mentality.



i too have never encountered a "cali *****" 

wanannabe gangsters, yes...nobody ever like brandy

brandy is in a class all her own. good thing she's pretty, otherwise she'd probably be the town dump in barstow.


----------



## lucywife

sgj99 said:


> i don't want to hear any of these women, atl, nj, bh, or where ever talk about knocking another's teeth out.  It is so absolutely ridiculous for grown women to speak about beating someone up - that's how girls act in middle school.


 +1


----------



## sgj99

krissa said:


> This is why I can't with vh1 shows. Grown woman punching each other. No thank you.



exactly!  that's why i don't watch Mob Wives.  i'm 51 years old.  i don't want to hear or see that kind of nonsense.


----------



## slang

Why is Kim so tan (actually orange) if she just got out of the hospital, was she there 5 days as she told Lisa R or 7 or 8 days as she told Brandi?? 
Why did Brandi have to ask her how long she was in the hospital - I thought they were best friends?

Brandy & Kim deserve each other. I wouldn't want to be around either of them.
I hope they filmed together for the rest of the season, it will make it easier for me to fast forward through their storyline.

I hope Max get what ever info he wants/needs about his birth family. Every adoptee deserves to know where they come from if that is their wish...


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> See, I always thought Brandi is tough against people who are scared of her, but she would NEVER say I will knock your teeth out to certain people. No way in hell would Brandi talk like that to one of the women from ATL. All of the women on BH, IMO are weak. They are the first ones to cry bully, when someone says something they don't like or has a "strong minded personality". There are people who would never promote violence, but you instantly know, they are not to be toyed with. BH ladies love to call women who speak up for themselves or don't let people walk all over them bullies, and it drives me nuts. That is not what a bully is.



There was some bravo party or event where Brandi apparently went up to Kenya, Nene & another ATL housewife & tried to start something. I remember Kenya & Andy talking about it on WWHL. I can guarantee she was drunk.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> i don't want to hear any of these women, ATL, NJ, BH, or where ever talk about knocking another's teeth out.  it is so absolutely ridiculous for grown women to speak about beating someone up - that's how girls act in middle school.



I agree. They sound so stupid when they say it. I will piss my panties if one day they do it to the wrong person  Hood chicks have made there way into Beverly Hills.


----------



## Bentley1

AEGIS said:


> Did she try it w/Kenya on CA?



Yeah, she bickered & argued with Kenya throughout the season and talked a lot of smack in her talking heads sections & in the boardroom, but I don't recall her ever threatening Kenya, getting in her face, etc.


----------



## beekmanhill

AEGIS said:


> Why do people think Apprentice Brandi is the real Brandi but that RHOBH Brandi cannot be the real Brandi? They're both 2 reality tv shows that now thrive on drama and are both somewhat scripted.  Most people in the real world can adjust their personalities depending on the situation.



Probably neither one is real.  I thought that is what I said.   But on CA she controlled her drinking.  It shows she is quite capable of doing that, and of curtailing her language.   As I stated, she has been given the other role on BH and has played it to the hilt to her long term detriment.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, she bickered & argued with Kenya throughout the season and talked a lot of smack in her talking heads sections & in the boardroom, but I don't recall her ever threatening Kenya, getting in her face, etc.



She talked way less smack about Kenya who was the villain of the show than say Vivica J Fox did.  I don't think anyone had much good to say about Kenya, but several contestants had great things to say about Brandi.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> She talked way less smack about Kenya who was the villain of the show than say Vivica J Fox did.  I don't think anyone had much good to say about Kenya, but several contestants had great things to say about Brandi.



Agree! Vivica went in on Kenya without any fear or tiptoeing. Brandi was a LOT more subtle. Yes, Brandi appeared to be very well liked by the majority of the contestants, definitely not the case with Kenya.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> Agree! Vivica went in on Kenya without any fear or tiptoeing. Brandi was a LOT more subtle. Yes, Brandi appeared to be very well liked by the majority of the contestants, definitely not the case with Kenya.



And Brandi was really a team player on the show, sometimes to her detriment.  She could not shut up Ian.  But Kenya really was never a team player; when she didn't get her way, she sulked and complained and texted and blamed everyone else if they lost.


----------



## BabyK

slang said:


> *Why is Kim so tan (actually orange) if she just got out of the hospital, was she there 5 days as she told Lisa R or 7 or 8 days as she told Brandi?? *
> *Why did Brandi have to ask her how long she was in the hospital - I thought they were best friends?*
> 
> Brandy & Kim deserve each other. I wouldn't want to be around either of them.
> I hope they filmed together for the rest of the season, it will make it easier for me to fast forward through their storyline.
> 
> I hope Max get what ever info he wants/needs about his birth family. Every adoptee deserves to know where they come from if that is their wish...


 


I wondered the same thing! She looked as if she went on vacation not to the hospital.  Maybe she got a spray tan after she left.  I mean after being couped up for 5, 7, 8 or whatever days will make you pale right?  I don't really understand how she got a hernia or fractured rib.  She never said what exactly happened unless I missed it.  I mean did she fall down a flight of stairs?  Her giant dog tackled her? What?  All I remember is that she coughed and screamed in pain.


----------



## Bentley1

BabyK said:


> I wondered the same thing! She looked as if she went on vacation not to the hospital.  Maybe she got a spray tan after she left.  I mean after being couped up for 5, 7, 8 or whatever days will make you pale right?  I don't really understand how she got a hernia or fractured rib.  She never said what exactly happened unless I missed it.  I mean did she fall down a flight of stairs?  Her giant dog tackled her? What?  All I remember is that she coughed and screamed in pain.




Extreme coughing fits can cause hernias, fractured back/ribs, broken blood vessels and such. It can happen, I'm just not so sure it happened to Kim.  Apparently she had bronchitis or something and was coughing a lot. Weird though bc she wasn't coughing on the show and was smoking a cigar prior to her "hospitalization.


----------



## zaara10

BabyK said:


> I wondered the same thing! She looked as if she went on vacation not to the hospital.  Maybe she got a spray tan after she left.  I mean after being couped up for 5, 7, 8 or whatever days will make you pale right?  I don't really understand how she got a hernia or fractured rib.  She never said what exactly happened unless I missed it.  I mean did she fall down a flight of stairs?  Her giant dog tackled her? What?  All I remember is that she coughed and screamed in pain.




Kim was looking close to that extreme spray tan lady who was in the news a little while back. She wasn't clear on what exactly happened. She said she coughed, heard a pop & was in pain.  Lisa R. said hernia I think. It seems exhausting to have Kim as a sister. And I can't imagine how frustrating it would be to have her as a mother.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Extreme coughing fits can cause hernias, fractured back/ribs, broken blood vessels and such. It can happen, I'm just not so sure it happened to Kim.  Apparently she had bronchitis or something and was coughing a lot. Weird though bc she wasn't coughing on the show and was smoking a cigar prior to her "hospitalization.



not a single cough at the game. she is full of crap. Her lies are not even good, and I hate how know one calls her on them. She lies and that is it, it is never questioned, when it is so obvious she is lying.


----------



## Sassys

BabyK said:


> I wondered the same thing! She looked as if she went on vacation not to the hospital.  Maybe she got a spray tan after she left.  I mean after being couped up for 5, 7, 8 or whatever days will make you pale right?  I don't really understand how she got a hernia or fractured rib.  She never said what exactly happened unless I missed it.  I mean did she fall down a flight of stairs?  Her giant dog tackled her? What?  All I remember is that she coughed and screamed in pain.



Yet nothing was caught on camera.


----------



## StylishMD

Sassys said:


> not a single cough at the game. she is full of crap. Her lies are not even good, and I hate how know one calls her on them. She lies and that is it, it is never questioned, when it is so obvious she is lying.


^this! You can fracture a rib or vertebrae from coughing IF YOU ARE 80 YEARS OLD AND HAVE OSTEOPOROSIS! What a bunch of bull crap! They need a medical advisor for this show, SMH


----------



## fashiongirl26

StylishMD said:


> ^this! You can fracture a rib or vertebrae from coughing IF YOU ARE 80 YEARS OLD AND HAVE OSTEOPOROSIS! What a bunch of bull crap! They need a medical advisor for this show, SMH




Is it possible that she could have early stages of osteoporosis or at the very least have less bone density due to the damage she has done to her body with the alcohol and the drugs?


----------



## Ladybug09

fashiongirl26 said:


> Is it possible that she could have early stages of osteoporosis or at the very least have less bone density due ?



She totally could from just age alone.


----------



## StylishMD

fashiongirl26 said:


> Is it possible that she could have early stages of osteoporosis or at the very least have less bone density due to the damage she has done to her body with the alcohol and the drugs?


If she took prednisone every day of her life, I'd be more concerned about her liver at this point


----------



## GoGlam

Kim is a big liar.  We caught her in one just by virtue of her forgetting her own story... Telling one person she was in the hospital for 5 days then another "7 or 8 days."  I agree with all of you that mentioned it.. Which is it?

She has some serious psychological issues. I don't see those ever being resolved.


----------



## Megs

I will say that one time I had bronchitis bad and I coughed so much I dislocated a rib... it was the weirdest thing ever. 

However, Kim first said 7-8 days then said 5, what the heck is going on? She didn't cough that night of the poker games. But we do know that scripted shows say things are sequential when they def aren't.

Kim also couldn't remember what day she saw Kyle... that was weird to me too. 

Man, this show is such trash, but I watch it weekly.


----------



## StylishMD

Ladybug09 said:


> She totally could from just age alone.


She is only 50, she'd have to have been in menopause for at least 5-10 years
Just doesn't ring true with her. Her vague references to pain, not sure how long she had been in the hospital. Very odd. Brandi is just happy because she has found someone in a worse state that she is.  She has been Kim's 'friend' for all of FIVE minutes


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> not a single cough at the game. she is full of crap. Her lies are not even good, and I hate how know one calls her on them. She lies and that is it, it is never questioned, when it is so obvious she is lying.



No one says a thing to her b/c they are too busy pretending to be sympathetic.  The only one who says anything to Kim is Kyle but then she's villainized for putting her "poor, drug addict" sister on blast, so she's toned it down a lot.  I think everyone on the show just pities Kim and they don't take her seriously enough to call her out on anything. It's almost like she's not worth the effort for them.


----------



## starrynite_87

GoGlam said:


> Kim is a big liar.  We caught her in one just by virtue of her forgetting her own story... Telling one person she was in the hospital for 5 days then another "7 or 8 days."  I agree with all of you that mentioned it.. Which is it?
> 
> She has some serious psychological issues. I don't see those ever being resolved.




Addicts usually have psychological issues and tend to use their addiction as a way to numb themselves. Rehab usually consists of lots of therapy and getting down to the real issue.


----------



## GoGlam

starrynite_87 said:


> Addicts usually have psychological issues and tend to use their addiction as a way to numb themselves. Rehab usually consists of lots of therapy and getting down to the real issue.




Agreed! Seems like she has problems admitting her own issues! Brandi mentioned sooooo many times that when Kim calls her with problems in the middle of the night... Yet when Kyle mentioned that once, Kim started being so "hurt" that her business was being put out there.  I think she has way more animosity toward Kyle than Kyle has toward her.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

GoGlam said:


> Agreed! Seems like she has problems admitting her own issues! Brandi mentioned sooooo many times that when Kim calls her with problems in the middle of the night... Yet when Kyle mentioned that once, Kim started being so "hurt" that her business was being put out there.  I think she has way more animosity toward Kyle than Kyle has toward her.


 
I couldn't figure out what Kim was so hurt about. She twisted that whole situation and made it all about her feeling hurt and betrayed by Kyle.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> No one says a thing to her b/c they are too busy pretending to be sympathetic.  The only one who says anything to Kim is Kyle but then she's villainized for putting her "poor, drug addict" sister on blast, so she's toned it down a lot.  I think everyone on the show just pities Kim and they don't take her seriously enough to call her out on anything. It's almost like she's not worth the effort for them.



See, I would have to call her out on it. One of my pet peeves, is when people lie and twist their story and it is so easy to bust them. The Libra in me analyzes everything people say to me


----------



## Nahreen

Sassys said:


> See, I would have to call her out on it. One of my pet peeves, is when people lie and twist their story and it is so easy to bust them. The Libra in me analyzes everything people say to me



It must be very heartbreaking for Kyle to see Kim over and over again relapse. I think it is really hard for an addict to not relapse. Kim probably got morphine tablets from Monty (or took some from him).


----------



## AECornell

DH had a really bad cough after Christmas that lasted for a few weeks. He ended up going to urgent care with a lot of pain at his ribs. Had to get X-rays and everything. 

So yes, it does happen.



Bentley1 said:


> Extreme coughing fits can cause hernias, fractured back/ribs, broken blood vessels and such. It can happen, I'm just not so sure it happened to Kim.  Apparently she had bronchitis or something and was coughing a lot. Weird though bc she wasn't coughing on the show and was smoking a cigar prior to her "hospitalization.


----------



## Sassys

Well she was in the hospital. Found this on her instagram (August 28) IN her caption she thanks Yolanda and Kyle for the flowers. A week later, she thanks Brandi for flowers, but you can see she is not in the hospital. Again, if Brandi was her BFF, why didn't she know she was in the hospital AND why didn't she send her flowers while Kim was in the hospital. On Sept. 1st she is hanging out with a friend (not in a hospital).  Probably was in the hospital one day then released.


----------



## Sassys

Grammy pre party. Kyle Should have used a clutch. So sick of Lisa takeing that dog everywhere. So not appropriate.


----------



## lucywife

Kim is walking around with an electronic cigarette in her hand and then she coughs to the point of hernia/ribs fracture, takes pain medicine and goes to the hospital. Maybe it helps if she'd stop smoking?


----------



## fashiongirl26

Sassys said:


> Grammy pre party. Kyle Should have used a clutch. So sick of Lisa takeing that dog everywhere. So not appropriate.




Exactly!  That damn dog is not an accessory!  Let it be a loving family pet and not some sideshow act.


----------



## guccimamma

i'm amazed that kim's children turned out so well.


----------



## GoGlam

I don't think anyone's doubting Kim was suffering from something (seems like substance to me) but it doesn't seem like what she was suffering from was a strong cough that she hadn't exhibited at all.


----------



## littlerock

She's using/ drinking and the whole hospital thing is damage control. So classic.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> Grammy pre party. Kyle Should have used a clutch. So sick of Lisa takeing that dog everywhere. So not appropriate.



YES!  People who take their dogs everywhere annoy me.  There was a lady with her dog in Hobby Lobby the other day.  What are the rules about dogs in public places like that?  Because I'd love to take Pit Bull one day.    She behaves better than most small dogs, that's for sure!


----------



## citrus

Bentley1 said:


> No one says a thing to her b/c they are too busy pretending to be sympathetic.  The only one who says anything to Kim is Kyle but then she's villainized for putting her "poor, drug addict" sister on blast, so she's toned it down a lot.  I think everyone on the show just pities Kim and they don't take her seriously enough to call her out on anything. It's almost like she's not worth the effort for them.



Spot on.


----------



## citrus

Lisa's clutch is tacky looking.
So is taking Giggy to this sort of event.
Is she worried without the dog she might go under the radar?


----------



## littlerock

I think that Kim is a selfish little B. Her take on reality is so twisted due to her addiction and she's hurting those around her. I feel for Kyle. She's stuck in the twilight zone. I think Kyle should just walk away from her until she's ready for help. Kyle needs Al anon meetings.


----------



## Jeneen

Everyone is wearing those mesh boobie dresses. 

I think it's super weird that Lisa and Ken call Giggy 'sexy' all the time. I get that they are trying to be funny and it's all in good fun, but I still think it's weird.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Jeneen said:


> Everyone is wearing those mesh boobie dresses.
> 
> I think it's super weird that Lisa and Ken call Giggy 'sexy' all the time. I get that they are trying to be funny and it's all in good fun, but I still think it's weird.




I bet Giggy thinks all the time- man I wish these people would put me down and let me walk!


----------



## Megs

Jeneen said:


> Everyone is wearing those mesh boobie dresses.
> 
> I think it's super weird that *Lisa and Ken call Giggy 'sexy' all the time*. I get that they are trying to be funny and it's all in good fun, but I still think it's weird.



Agree. And yes, the dog can be left at home, he'll be just fine.


----------



## krissa

DivineMissM said:


> YES!  People who take their dogs everywhere annoy me.  There was a lady with her dog in Hobby Lobby the other day.  What are the rules about dogs in public places like that?  Because I'd love to take Pit Bull one day.    She behaves better than most small dogs, that's for sure!



Team Pitties! I don't like the small dog thing either. How do you know people aren't allergic?


----------



## slang

I read on social media people going to Lisa's restaurants & being excited they saw Giggy.
I never understood how she could have a dog in her restaurant as I thought only service animals could be in restaurants (that's how it is where I live).


----------



## hermes_lemming

DivineMissM said:


> YES!  People who take their dogs everywhere annoy me.  There was a lady with her dog in Hobby Lobby the other day.  What are the rules about dogs in public places like that?  Because I'd love to take Pit Bull one day.    She behaves better than most small dogs, that's for sure!



Pardon? What's wrong with small dogs? 







krissa said:


> Team Pitties! I don't like the small dog thing either. How do you know people aren't allergic?


----------



## ShoreGrl

littlerock said:


> She's using/ drinking and the whole hospital thing is damage control. So classic.



Absolutely. I don't believe for a second she was there for a broken rib/hernia. Who is hospitalized (especially for 5-7 days) for those conditions? IMO, she took pills, went to the hospital, they released her 24 hours later.  It's all damage control.


----------



## krissa

hermes_lemming said:


> Pardon? What's wrong with small dogs?



Nothing wrong with small dogs. I meant people trotting them everywhere.


----------



## cjy

ShoreGrl said:


> Absolutely. I don't believe for a second she was there for a broken rib/hernia. Who is hospitalized (especially for 5-7 days) for those conditions? IMO, she took pills, went to the hospital, they released her 24 hours later.  It's all damage control.


 Yep I agree. My hubby had a hernia operation and was out patient and it only took a day. They don't put you in the hospital 5-7 days for a broken rib either.


----------



## hermes_lemming

krissa said:


> Nothing wrong with small dogs. I meant people trotting them everywhere.



I think that goes for dogs in general
 I see larger sized dogs as well.


----------



## krissa

hermes_lemming said:


> I think that goes for dogs in general
> I see larger sized dogs as well.



Unless it's a service dog I've never seen it happen with a bigger dog outside of Petco or a pet store.


----------



## hermes_lemming

krissa said:


> Unless it's a service dog I've never seen it happen with a bigger dog outside of Petco or a pet store.



Yea not where I live and I don't think they're service dogs


----------



## DivineMissM

JessLovesTim said:


> I bet Giggy thinks all the time- man I wish these people would put me down and let me walk!



haha!  Probably!



slang said:


> I read on social media people going to Lisa's restaurants & being excited they saw Giggy.
> I never understood how she could have a dog in her restaurant as I thought only service animals could be in restaurants (that's how it is where I live).



That's gross.  Sorry.  Animals do not belong in restaurants.



hermes_lemming said:


> Yea not where I live and I don't think they're service dogs




There's a difference between service dogs and emotional support dogs.  Service dogs highly trained, like seeing eye dogs for example.  Emotional support animals are totally different.  Anyone can get a letter from a therapist stating their dog (or any pet) is a certified emotional support animal and then they can take it anywhere.  You can get them online for a couple hundred dollars.  You can say it's for depression or anxiety or bed wetting or whatever you want.  There's no training or anything at all.  Of course, some people really do have depression or anxiety and having an animal with them really does help...but a lot of people are taking advantage and using this as a way to be able to take their pet wherever they want.

This is an interesting (and hilarious) article about it.

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/10/20/pets-allowed


----------



## hermes_lemming

DivineMissM said:


> haha!  Probably!
> 
> 
> 
> That's gross.  Sorry.  Animals do not belong in restaurants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a difference between service dogs and emotional support dogs.  Service dogs highly trained, like seeing eye dogs for example.  Emotional support animals are totally different.  Anyone can get a letter from a therapist stating their dog (or any pet) is a certified emotional support animal and then they can take it anywhere.  You can get them online for a couple hundred dollars.  You can say it's for depression or anxiety or bed wetting or whatever you want.  There's no training or anything at all.  Of course, some people really do have depression or anxiety and having an animal with them really does help...but a lot of people are taking advantage and using this as a way to be able to take their pet wherever they want.
> 
> This is an interesting (and hilarious) article about it.
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/10/20/pets-allowed



I know what they are. Thanks


----------



## StylishMD

ShoreGrl said:


> Absolutely. I don't believe for a second she was there for a broken rib/hernia. Who is hospitalized (especially for 5-7 days) for those conditions? IMO, she took pills, went to the hospital, they released her 24 hours later.  It's all damage control.


Yep, totally agree


----------



## Bentley1

cjy said:


> Yep I agree. My hubby had a hernia operation and was out patient and it only took a day. They don't put you in the hospital 5-7 days for a broken rib either.




My grandma had mild pneumonia and pulled one of her ribs out of place from coughing. It was nothing more than a checkup and release within hours. My friend's dad had surgery for a hernia, he was home in a day. 5-8 days in the hospital for this type of stuff? nope! Kim is a pathological liar, she has been caught in one too many lies.


----------



## Prettyn

StylishMD said:


> If she took prednisone every day of her life, I'd be more concerned about her liver at this point


That's true, she has been thin most of her life. She was an alcoholic and probably didn't eat healthy, plus alcohol can cause vitamin def. especially vitamin B 12. She may have osteopenia (softening of the bone) from not taking in enough calcium and vitamin D. I'm sure she didn't take prednisone long term  which destroys bones and tissues, at the same time it's a wonder drug.


----------



## Cc1213

littlerock said:


> I think that Kim is a selfish little B. Her take on reality is so twisted due to her addiction and she's hurting those around her. I feel for Kyle. She's stuck in the twilight zone. I think Kyle should just walk away from her until she's ready for help. Kyle needs Al anon meetings.




If I were Kim, I would be grateful for reality TV - it's an opportunity for her to watch herself! I'm pretty sure that if my own addict sister could watch some of the crap she's put us through (and her own erratic behavior), she'd have a real strong reason to not relapse. Or at the very least, a deterrent!


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> That's gross.  Sorry.  Animals do not belong in restaurants.





krissa said:


> Team Pitties! I don't like the small dog thing either. How do you know people aren't allergic?




Exactly!!! I was in a restaurant once with a friend and this couple came in with a maltese. The manager beegan to set up the table right next to us, for them. We both said to the manager, excuse me, we do not want the dog sitting next to us, the manager then said, she has a card. My friend and I gave them a side eye and said, nope, anyone can make that at Kinkos. The boyfriend then tried to argue with us. The manager then asked the next table if they would mine, the couple were mad and just left. The manager kept rolling his eyes at us, I guess becuse he lost paying customers. I love dogs, but there is a time and place. I do not want a dog next to me in a restaurant, unless it is a service dog. I also, do not want a dog next to me on a plane. Anybody can make a fake emotional support card on their computer.


----------



## Love4H

Sassys said:


> Exactly!!! I was in a restaurant once with a friend and this couple came in with a maltese. The manager beegan to set up the table right next to us, for them. We both said to the manager, excuse me, we do not want the dog sitting next to us, the manager then said, she has a card. My friend and I gave them a side eye and said, nope, anyone can make that at Kinkos. The boyfriend then tried to argue with us. The manager then asked the next table if they would mine, the couple were mad and just left. The manager kept rolling his eyes at us, I guess becuse he lost paying customers. I love dogs, but there is a time and place. I do not want a dog next to me in a restaurant, unless it is a service dog. I also, do not want a dog next to me on a plane. Anybody can make a fake emotional support card on their computer.



I have 3 dogs, and my labrador is the smallest one of them. I love them, they're my babies. But I don't want to see a dog at a restaurant. If there's some Maltese or sexy Gigi, excuse me, it means I have a right to bring my crazy doggy pack with me. They're very much my emotional support from getting into a biatchy mode. I'm sure I can get papers to prove it.


----------



## chowlover2

ShoreGrl said:


> Absolutely. I don't believe for a second she was there for a broken rib/hernia. Who is hospitalized (especially for 5-7 days) for those conditions? IMO, she took pills, went to the hospital, they released her 24 hours later.  It's all damage control.




Exactly. I just had major surgery 3 months ago. 3 vertebrae fused, 2 discs replaced, and 3 cysts removed from my spine. Now it turns out I was on OR table 10 1/2 hrs, not because of problems, but because I was bumped 4 hrs because 2 emergencies came in. Because of this, I developed 2nd degree burns on my abdomen as well as 2 frozen shoulders ( from being in same position with hands strung above head ) I had a reaction to the Dilaudid, then another reaction to the meds given to counteract the first Dilaudid. And I was still out in 6 days. Kim is working my last nerve!


----------



## sgj99

i'm not even sure if Giggy can walk very well.  i'm guessing the muscles in his legs are weak from lack of use.


----------



## Nahreen

Catching up with last weeks episode. I understand Lisa V and Kens ancienty about Maxs interest in his birh parents. Things like that are difficult. I am adopted myself and personally the parents are those that took care of you and loved you. It has nothing to do with blood. I hope Max will one day understand that and does not glorify his birth parents just because his adopt parents might have set up rules for him during his childhood.


----------



## lucywife

Nahreen said:


> Catching up with last weeks episode. I understand Lisa V and Kens ancienty about Maxs interest in his birh parents. Things like that are difficult. I am adopted myself and personally the parents are those that took care of you and loved you. It has nothing to do with blood. I hope Max will one day understand that and does not glorify his birth parents just because his adopt parents might have set up rules for him during his childhood.


----------



## cjy

chowlover2 said:


> Exactly. I just had major surgery 3 months ago. 3 vertebrae fused, 2 discs replaced, and 3 cysts removed from my spine. Now it turns out I was on OR table 10 1/2 hrs, not because of problems, but because I was bumped 4 hrs because 2 emergencies came in. Because of this, I developed 2nd degree burns on my abdomen as well as 2 frozen shoulders ( from being in same position with hands strung above head ) I had a reaction to the Dilaudid, then another reaction to the meds given to counteract the first Dilaudid. And I was still out in 6 days. Kim is working my last nerve!



Oh my goodness I hope you are recovering well. That was a lot to go thru and sounds very painful.


----------



## Jeneen

chowlover2 said:


> Exactly. I just had major surgery 3 months ago. 3 vertebrae fused, 2 discs replaced, and 3 cysts removed from my spine. Now it turns out I was on OR table 10 1/2 hrs, not because of problems, but because I was bumped 4 hrs because 2 emergencies came in. Because of this, I developed 2nd degree burns on my abdomen as well as 2 frozen shoulders ( from being in same position with hands strung above head ) I had a reaction to the Dilaudid, then another reaction to the meds given to counteract the first Dilaudid. And I was still out in 6 days. Kim is working my last nerve!




Dang they couldn't even take your shoulders down until your surgery??


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Exactly!!! I was in a restaurant once with a friend and this couple came in with a maltese. The manager beegan to set up the table right next to us, for them. We both said to the manager, excuse me, we do not want the dog sitting next to us, the manager then said, she has a card. My friend and I gave them a side eye and said, nope, anyone can make that at Kinkos. The boyfriend then tried to argue with us. The manager then asked the next table if they would mine, the couple were mad and just left. The manager kept rolling his eyes at us, I guess becuse he lost paying customers. I love dogs, but there is a time and place. I do not want a dog next to me in a restaurant, unless it is a service dog. I also, do not want a dog next to me on a plane. Anybody can make a fake emotional support card on their computer.



And who was that friend


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brandi Brandi Brandi that's al I can say. In the beginning, like her first season it was good having her around. But now, her mouth has no filter and she's just trash. 

Kim is lying. I dint believe for one minute she was hospitalized for what she's claiming.  She's not sober either.


----------



## zippie

I would rather have a dog next to me than a screaming, slobbering kid.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> Exactly. I just had major surgery 3 months ago. 3 vertebrae fused, 2 discs replaced, and 3 cysts removed from my spine. Now it turns out I was on OR table 10 1/2 hrs, not because of problems, but because I was bumped 4 hrs because 2 emergencies came in. Because of this, I developed 2nd degree burns on my abdomen as well as 2 frozen shoulders ( from being in same position with hands strung above head ) I had a reaction to the Dilaudid, then another reaction to the meds given to counteract the first Dilaudid. And I was still out in 6 days. Kim is working my last nerve!



wow!  they really put you through the wringer!  hope your recovery is going well.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Brandi Brandi Brandi that's al I can say. In the beginning, like her first season it was good having her around. But now, her mouth has no filter and she's just trash.
> 
> Kim is lying. I dint believe for one minute she was hospitalized for what she's claiming.  *She's not sober either*.



no, she's not sober.  in her mind she thinks she is because she's being prescribed drugs by doctors which makes it okay, it's medicine.  but what it is in reality is just another way for her to get stoned.

statistics show that prescribed drugs are the most abused at this time, not illegal drugs.  the point is drug abuse is drug abuse no matter where you get it and if you are an addict serious about your recovery you are aware of this.


----------



## Jeneen

sgj99 said:


> i'm not even sure if Giggy can walk very well.  i'm guessing the muscles in his legs are weak from lack of use.




Everytime they put him down, he looks confused as to what to do. I think the outfits covering his legs and sometimes feet make it hard for him to move too.


----------



## Bentley1

zippie said:


> I would rather have a dog next to me than a screaming, slobbering kid.




And that's the truth.


----------



## Prettyn

chowlover2 said:


> Exactly. I just had major surgery 3 months ago. 3 vertebrae fused, 2 discs replaced, and 3 cysts removed from my spine. Now it turns out I was on OR table 10 1/2 hrs, not because of problems, but because I was bumped 4 hrs because 2 emergencies came in. Because of this, I developed 2nd degree burns on my abdomen as well as 2 frozen shoulders ( from being in same position with hands strung above head ) I had a reaction to the Dilaudid, then another reaction to the meds given to counteract the first Dilaudid. And I was still out in 6 days. Kim is working my last nerve!


Sorry to hear that, did they tell you that ? Least they were honest but hope you got a discount from your hospital bill.


----------



## ScottyGal

zippie said:


> i would rather have a dog next to me than a screaming, slobbering kid.



+1


----------



## nastasja

zippie said:


> i would rather have a dog next to me than a screaming, slobbering kid.




+1000


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> And who was that friend



lol. That would be my crazy friend DC-Cutie


----------



## chowlover2

cjy said:


> Oh my goodness I hope you are recovering well. That was a lot to go thru and sounds very painful.




On IPad and can't multi-quote. It was a lot but well worth it. The surgery itself was very successful. My GP Dr told me before surgery that he had never seen a good outcome in spinal surgery in 37 yrs, but was in such bad shape I had no other option. Luckily with my surgery, everything went right!


----------



## chowlover2

Jeneen said:


> Dang they couldn't even take your shoulders down until your surgery??




Some of Dr's assistants wanted to, but my Dr said no I was in perfect position for what he needed to do. He also wasn't planning on 2 emergency surgeries!


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> wow!  they really put you through the wringer!  hope your recovery is going well.




3 months out, I am going great! It sucked, but was worth it! Long recovery though, 6 months.


----------



## chowlover2

Prettyn said:


> Sorry to hear that, did they tell you that ? Least they were honest but hope you got a discount from your hospital bill.




The hospital and my surgeon were very forthcoming with all that happened. Only person I had a problem with was the plastic surgeon they brought in who told me my burns were nothing worse than a Jersey weekend sunburn! My Dr knew better and had a nurse come to the house for 6 wks after surgery. 

I have great insurance. My total bill was just over $300,000, I paid less than $2000. So even though insurance is pricey, I'm thankful to have it!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> On IPad and can't multi-quote. It was a lot but well worth it. The surgery itself was very successful. My GP Dr told me before surgery that he had never seen a good outcome in spinal surgery in 37 yrs, but was in such bad shape I had no other option. Luckily with my surgery, everything went right!



Glad you are okay and back


----------



## candy2100

chowlover2 said:


> The hospital and my surgeon were very forthcoming with all that happened. Only person I had a problem with was the plastic surgeon they brought in who told me my burns were nothing worse than a Jersey weekend sunburn! My Dr knew better and had a nurse come to the house for 6 wks after surgery.
> 
> I have great insurance. My total bill was just over $300,000, I paid less than $2000. So even though insurance is pricey, I'm thankful to have it!




Wow, I admire your bravery and "grit" to go through that.  Glad you are on the road to recovery now!


----------



## guccimamma

ate my anniversary dinner at an oceanfront table next to a lady feeding her yorkie strapped to her chest.


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> ate my anniversary dinner at an oceanfront table next to a lady feeding her yorkie strapped to her chest.



I love my dog and all, but ewww.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Glad you are okay and back




Thanks Doll! I'm glad to be feeling myself again. I have so much to catch up on come May. Dr says for 6 months I am Queen. Still no bending, twisting or lifting. But my spine feels amazing. I really wish I had the fusion many years ago!


----------



## chowlover2

candy2100 said:


> Wow, I admire your bravery and "grit" to go through that.  Glad you are on the road to recovery now!




Thanks do much! Me too!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> I love my dog and all, but ewww.




Me too, but I don't want them in a restaurant with me! 

A few years ago one of my friends went to Paris. Dogs are commonplace in restaurants there. And so were dogfights according to my friend! I think I'll stick with rules in the States! And I spoil my 2 dogs rotten!


----------



## cjy

zippie said:


> I would rather have a dog next to me than a screaming, slobbering kid.



amen to that


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> ate my anniversary dinner at an oceanfront table next to a lady feeding her yorkie strapped to her chest.




That's just gross. Yuck. And I'm an absolute animal lover.


----------



## lucywife

chowlover2 said:


> Thanks do much! Me too!


 Get well


----------



## lucywife

guccimamma said:


> ate my anniversary dinner at an oceanfront table next to a lady feeding her yorkie strapped to her chest.


Lovely.


----------



## grace04

StylishMD said:


> ^this! You can fracture a rib or vertebrae from coughing IF YOU ARE 80 YEARS OLD AND HAVE OSTEOPOROSIS! What a bunch of bull crap! They need a medical advisor for this show, SMH



Don't know whether Kim or lying or not, but I fractured several ribs from coughing at age 43, without osteoporosis.  I had cough-variant asthma from taking an NSAID that I was allergic to.


----------



## guccimamma

Bentley1 said:


> That's just gross. Yuck. And I'm an absolute animal lover.



me too, i appreciate the company of my dogs more than my kids at the moment 

but i don't put little jackets on them/feed them sea bass at the dinner table as the sun sets. therapy dog my butt.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> ate my anniversary dinner at an oceanfront table next to a lady feeding her yorkie strapped to her chest.



That is so disgusting. I was on a plane to LA recently, and this one lady kept her dog the entire flight in one of those baby carriers strapped to her chest. She didn't have a dog carrier, which I found weird, that she was allowed to do that. Love dogs, but there is a time and place for them.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> me too, i appreciate the company of my dogs more than my kids at the moment
> 
> but i don't put little jackets on them/feed them sea bass at the dinner table as the sun sets. therapy dog my butt.



People who dress up their dogs, infuriate me. It's a dog. My coworker dresses up her dog and the damn dog has its own stroller. She even had the nerve to show me a pic of her dog in thigh high boots. I told her to please leave my office with that foolishness.


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> People who dress up their dogs, infuriate me. It's a dog. My coworker dresses up her dog and the damn dog has its own stroller. She even had the nerve to show me a pic of her dog in thigh high boots. I told her to please leave my office with that foolishness.



OMG! This cracked me up.


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> OMG! This cracked me up.



This stupid woman also got into a heated debate between me and another co-worker about how many legs a dog has. 

She mentioned one day her dog had to get a shot and her exact words were "Chloe got a shot in her arm today and she was not pleased". Me and other co-worker looked at her like she was crazy and said. "uh, your dog does not have an arm, WTF are you talking about". She then said, she has two arms and a two legs". I told her to stop smoking crack and her dog does not have arms. This stupid debate went on for 15min until I got tired and walked away.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> This stupid woman also got into a heated debate between me and another co-worker about how many legs a dog has.
> 
> She mentioned one day her dog had to get a shot and her exact words were "Chloe got a shot in her arm today and she was not pleased". Me and other co-worker looked at her like she was crazy and said. "uh, your dog does not have an arm, WTF are you talking about". She then said, she has two arms and a two legs". *I told her to stop smoking crack and her dog does not have arms*. This stupid debate went on for 15min until I got tired and walked away.



stuff like this actually makes me miss working in an office. i would have had so much fun telling that story in the snack room


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> This stupid woman also got into a heated debate between me and another co-worker about how many legs a dog has.
> 
> 
> 
> She mentioned one day her dog had to get a shot and her exact words were "Chloe got a shot in her arm today and she was not pleased". Me and other co-worker looked at her like she was crazy and said. "uh, your dog does not have an arm, WTF are you talking about". She then said, she has two arms and a two legs". I told her to stop smoking crack and her dog does not have arms. This stupid debate went on for 15min until I got tired and walked away.




You are killing me today! I love and spoil my dogs rotten, but they are dogs for Pete's sake! Dogs have arms, what an imbecile!


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:


> People who dress up their dogs, infuriate me. It's a dog. My coworker dresses up her dog and the damn dog has its own stroller. She even had the nerve to show me a pic of her dog in thigh high boots. I told her to please leave my office with that foolishness.


There is a lady in my neighborhood who puts her dog in a stroller...I always thought it was a baby until I saw saw her at Starbucks.


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> There is a lady in my neighborhood who puts her dog in a stroller...I always thought it was a baby until I saw saw her at Starbucks.



I was once on the subway, and I banged into this woman's stroller. I said, to her, OMG, I am so sorry, I hope I didn't wake the little one. two seconds later, I noticed there was no baby in the stroller, but a damn pug  I looked at her, and gave her serious side eye.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> stuff like this actually makes me miss working in an office. i would have had so much fun telling that story in the snack room



She was going IN, that she was right and we were wrong. I just could no longer be a part of the stupidness and walked away. Before i walked away, I told her "she needed to have her head examined".


----------



## guccimamma

i haven't seen her in a while, but there used to be a woman who would walk her 2 cats in an enclosed stroller in my neighborhood.

i dragged my husband out of the house to see the nonsense.


----------



## Jeneen

Let your dog walk on the ground, unless it physically can't!


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> People who dress up their dogs, infuriate me. It's a dog. My coworker dresses up her dog and the damn dog has its own stroller. She even had the nerve to show me a pic of her dog in thigh high boots. I told her to please leave my office with that foolishness.




Lollll &#128516;


----------



## LostStarfish

Sassys said:


> This stupid woman also got into a heated debate between me and another co-worker about how many legs a dog has.
> 
> 
> 
> She mentioned one day her dog had to get a shot and her exact words were "Chloe got a shot in her arm today and she was not pleased". Me and other co-worker looked at her like she was crazy and said. "uh, your dog does not have an arm, WTF are you talking about". She then said, she has two arms and a two legs". I told her to stop smoking crack and her dog does not have arms. This stupid debate went on for 15min until I got tired and walked away.




Technically speaking the front "legs" on dogs are arms. They have a shoulder, upper arm, elbow and fore arm. If you've ever registered or shown a dog you would be familiar with the terms. You can find all the info on the AKC website.


----------



## DC-Cutie

One last thing Brandi needs to find a better manicurist. Her fake nails, look fake and dated.


----------



## GoGlam

LostStarfish said:


> Technically speaking the front "legs" on dogs are arms. They have a shoulder, upper arm, elbow and fore arm. If you've ever registered or shown a dog you would be familiar with the terms. You can find all the info on the AKC website.




+1 cats as well (they also have wrists  )


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> One last thing Brandi needs to find a better manicurist. Her fake nails, look fake and dated.



Her nails are stuck in the 90s.  They're so thick and poorly done.


----------



## Ladybug09

I see nothing wrong with putting sweaters on your dog (especially depending upon the weather). To each his own.

The lady with the dog in the chest carrier, these are the people who mess it up for everyone else who travel with their pets. The dog is supposed to go in a carrier under the seat. You should have complained. I'm surprised the flight attendants said nothing. Was this 1st class? That might have made a difference.


----------



## DivineMissM

starrynite_87 said:


> There is a lady in my neighborhood who puts her dog in a stroller...I always thought it was a baby until I saw saw her at Starbucks.



I had a neighbor once who did that to her dog.  So weird.




DC-Cutie said:


> One last thing Brandi needs to find a better manicurist. Her fake nails, look fake and dated.



YES!  Plus, her knuckles are big and knotty, and add the horrible, thick, rounded, nude colored finger nails...her hands look just like my grandma's.  Not cute.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> This stupid woman also got into a heated debate between me and another co-worker about how many legs a dog has.
> 
> She mentioned one day her dog had to get a shot and her exact words were "Chloe got a shot in her arm today and she was not pleased". Me and other co-worker looked at her like she was crazy and said. "uh, your dog does not have an arm, WTF are you talking about". She then said, she has two arms and a two legs". I told her to stop smoking crack and her dog does not have arms. This stupid debate went on for 15min until I got tired and walked away.




Wow. 

You'd think that if an animal has opposable thumbs, they have arms. 

I've often said, "Oh, we need to trim the cats' nails" but that's about as far as it goes. 


(I doubt you'd feel like getting back into it with her, but a good argument is: A cat is a quadruped. From the Latin quadru- "four" and -ped "feet".)


----------



## Bentley1

People in LA love to put their small dogs in strollers, I see it ALL the time. It's usually older women, I think it's kinda cute. There was a lady at the local dog park that pushed her dog around every evening either in a wagon or a stroller. One day I asked her about him, he was a cute little Maltese, and come to find out that she she strolls him bc he is blind and paralyzed and she wants him to get fresh air and enjoy the outdoors. It was so sweet. Sometimes the pets being pushed around are disabled and can't walk. I would Definitely do the same for my pets if they enjoyed it. 

Carrying the dog in a holder on your chest is really creepy though. That's where I draw the line.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I see nothing wrong with putting sweaters on your dog (especially depending upon the weather). To each his own.
> 
> The lady with the dog in the chest carrier, these are the people who mess it up for everyone else who travel with their pets. The dog is supposed to go in a carrier under the seat. You should have complained. I'm surprised the flight attendants said nothing. Was this 1st class? That might have made a difference.



She was in coach. 2nd time I am seeing this on American Airlines.


----------



## br00kelynx

Bentley1 said:


> People in LA love to put their small dogs in strollers, I see it ALL the time. It's usually older women, I think it's kinda cute. There was a lady at the local dog park that pushed her dog around every evening either in a wagon or a stroller. One day I asked her about him, he was a cute little Maltese, and come to find out that she she strolls him bc he is blind and paralyzed and she wants him to get fresh air and enjoy the outdoors. It was so sweet. Sometimes the pets being pushed around are disabled and can't walk. I would Definitely do the same for my pets if they enjoyed it.
> 
> Carrying the dog in a holder on your chest is really creepy though. That's where I draw the line.


I thought it was weird to see dogs in strollers until my beloved Bambi was diagnosed with a disease that affected her spine, before this I didn't realize that maybe the dogs NEEDED the strollers. I was shopping around for dog strollers but unfortunately she died a month later due to something unrelated 
Since then I don't judge when I see a child that looks "too old" to be in a stroller- you never know!

Back to topic- I like Kyles hair when it's darker, looks lighter in these recent episodes


----------



## krissa

Damn, I like that Lisa Rinna isn't afraid to tell it like it is. Interesting about the late night calls comment. Was Kim defensive bc that means her two am calls to Brandi were under the influence?


----------



## Bentley1

br00kelynx said:


> I thought it was weird to see dogs in strollers until my beloved Bambi was diagnosed with a disease that affected her spine, before this I didn't realize that maybe the dogs NEEDED the strollers. I was shopping around for dog strollers but unfortunately she died a month later due to something unrelated
> Since then I don't judge when I see a child that looks "too old" to be in a stroller- you never know!
> 
> Back to topic- I like Kyles hair when it's darker, looks lighter in these recent episodes




Aww, I'm sorry to hear about your dog!! &#128542;Sounds like she was very well taken care of and had a good life! 

And agree about kyle's hair, it looks healthier when it's darker and suits her better.


----------



## krissa

I'm liking Lipsa. A LV body bag with diamond Zipper lol.

Ummm if my yoga instructor looked like this I prob wouldn't miss a class. Yummy!


----------



## starrynite_87

Didn't Kim play that whole I'm not saying anything card in season one with the Kyle/Camille drama


----------



## krissa

starrynite_87 said:


> Didn't Kim play that whole I'm not saying anything card in season one with the Kyle/Camille drama



Yup. She's an a-hole with selective amnesia.


----------



## krissa

Isn't admitting you have a problem the first step? Wtf kind of Lindsay Lohan rehab did Kim go to?


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> She was in coach. 2nd time I am seeing this on American Airlines.



I would complain next time.


----------



## Tivo

Yolanda's home is just everything.

Brandi is a train wreck.


----------



## Tivo

I want to know the real story behind Lisa's fear of Max finding his bio family. Why is that such an emotional hot button? Even Pandora was getting emotional. Why is that so awful? Let the guy find his birth parents for his own closure. I feel like there is something else going on.


----------



## Jeneen

Tivo said:


> I want to know the real story behind Lisa's fear of Max finding his bio family. Why is that such an emotional hot button? Even Pandora was getting emotional. Why is that so awful? Let the guy find his birth parents for his own closure. I feel like there is something else going on.




I agree. He's a grown up. His birth parents cannot "take him back" at this point.


----------



## labelwhore04

Tivo said:


> I want to know the real story behind Lisa's fear of Max finding his bio family. Why is that such an emotional hot button? Even Pandora was getting emotional. Why is that so awful? Let the guy find his birth parents for his own closure. I feel like there is something else going on.



Meh i duno. Their reactions make sense. Any time an adopted child wants to find their birth parents, it's a lot for the adoptive parents to take in and it's emotional for them. Or maybe they know his parents are not good people.


----------



## zaara10

I don't think I could stay friends w/ someone who threatened to physically hit my sister multiple times. Like that would be enough for me to say, you know what? STFU, that's my sister. I'd be just as pissed as Kyle if my sister let this toxic B come between us


----------



## tomz_grl

I think Max looks an awful like Ken but nothing like Lisa. Maybe he was an offspring from an affair?


----------



## beekmanhill

Brandi seems to realize the import of the Kim situation but doesn't know what to do.  Kyle wants to make the drama all about herself.  I did laugh when she accused Lisa, "this isn't about you, Lisa."  Meanwhile, it isn't about you either, Kyle.  Its about Kim.  Brandi knows Kim is on something, but what can she do?  

I'm very conflicted about letting the Kim drama play out on camera.  I think any kind of intervention should be done privately off camera or not at all.   Lisa R should STFU on camera IMO.  If she wants to be honest irl that's fine.    I would not talk about my workmates in public, and Kim is a workmate to Lisa R, nothing more.   Obviously Kim has not kept up with her program.  We can see it on camera, it does not have to be spelled out for us, we are not morons.

I didn't get the Max thing either.  I'm sure they discussed it off camera before she allowed the scene.  I'd be interested in my ethic heritage as well.  I think most adopted kids are.   He does have Scandanavian coloring.


----------



## horse17

labelwhore04 said:


> Meh i duno. Their reactions make sense. Any time an adopted child wants to find their birth parents, it's a lot for the adoptive parents to take in and it's emotional for them. Or maybe they know his parents are not good people.


ITA.......I can understand her reaction, esp since this has never been brought up...but she needs to help him do what he needs to do...

......although she could be nervous about Max's inheritence...


----------



## tomz_grl

beekmanhill said:


> I'm very conflicted about letting the Kim drama play out on camera.  I think any kind of intervention should be done privately off camera or not at all.


 
I feel the same way regarding Phaedra and Apollo. Both situations make me extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## beekmanhill

tomz_grl said:


> I feel the same way regarding Phaedra and Apollo. Both situations make me extremely uncomfortable.



I gave up on ATL about two years ago, just couldn't take the endless drama.  It used to be the "realest" of the franchises, I think, but that train left the station a while ago.


----------



## DivineMissM

tomz_grl said:


> I think Max looks an awful like Ken but nothing like Lisa. Maybe he was an offspring from an affair?



Oooh, maybe so!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I see nothing wrong with putting sweaters on your dog (especially depending upon the weather). To each his own.
> 
> The lady with the dog in the chest carrier, these are the people who mess it up for everyone else who travel with their pets. The dog is supposed to go in a carrier under the seat. You should have complained. I'm surprised the flight attendants said nothing. Was this 1st class? That might have made a difference.



I don't have a problem with a sweater, but when you start putting dresses, suits, outfits and thigh high boots on a dog, that is when I give you the major side eye. Also when you put a dog that is able to walk in a stroller. It's a dog.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

tomz_grl said:


> I think Max looks an awful like Ken but nothing like Lisa. Maybe he was an offspring from an affair?


 
I was wondering that too! He does look a lot like Ken. Max and Pandora look like blood siblings, IMO. Not that that means anything... I know a woman who has both a biological child and an adopted child and they look strikingly alike. They look more like blood siblings than my siblings and I!


----------



## Nishi621

labelwhore04 said:


> Meh i duno. Their reactions make sense. Any time an adopted child wants to find their birth parents, it's a lot for the adoptive parents to take in and it's emotional for them. Or maybe they know his parents are not good people.



I agree. I don't see anything odd about their reactions at all.  I have people in my family with adopted kids and even though the kids are grown and are not going to be taken away, this is still a very emotional issue.


----------



## guccimamma

tomz_grl said:


> I think Max looks an awful like Ken but nothing like Lisa. Maybe he was an offspring from an affair?



i have always thought that. 

i think i brought it up a long long time ago....and it was suggested  that lots of people look like that in UK.  

i think they are related.


----------



## Nishi621

I don't think he's the product of an affair Ken had, but, it is possible he is related somehow.

Friends of mine adopted one of the partners nephews. They were a same sex couple and one of the partners had a sister who had a severe drug issue and was in and out of jail like crazy. She got pregnant and had a child, the brother and his partner adopted the child formally. the child looks like the one partner because, well, they are blood. You never know


----------



## Sweetpea83

zaara10 said:


> I don't think I could stay friends w/ someone who threatened to physically hit my sister multiple times. Like that would be enough for me to say, you know what? STFU, that's my sister. I'd be just as pissed as Kyle if my sister let this toxic B come between us


 This!


----------



## ck2802

tomz_grl said:


> I think Max looks an awful like Ken but nothing like Lisa. Maybe he was an offspring from an affair?



I don't think he looks like Ken.  My cousin is adopted & she looks like me, we look more alike than me & my sister do.  My cousin ended up finding her birth parents when she grew up & still keeps in touch with them, but her parents to her are my aunt & uncle. 

I understand Lisa & Pandoras reactions & I think they were really trying to keep their emotions in check when they were fussing with the flowers.  I saw Pandoras lip trembling & Lisa said to her "stop it".  I really felt for them at that point.  I was glad Max said he was better off where he was, that it had worked out better for him. I'm sure he he is happy that he has Lisa & Ken as his parents.  

I hope Kim & Brandi are gone next season.  Yolanda can stay, I could look at her pool & the view all day.


----------



## nastasja

ck2802 said:


> I don't think he looks like Ken.




Me neither.


----------



## lucywife

krissa said:


> I'm liking Lipsa.


----------



## CaliQT

I also mentioned long ago how much Max looks like Ken... don't know how to post pics but there was a Christmas card photo from when the kids were young, and Max looked just like Ken's Mini-me!! I recently saw it again and was once again shocked at the resemblance.

Found the photo... link from Bravo - http://www.bravotv.com/sites/nbcubr...ges/LisaFamilyChristmasTree.jpg?itok=_zwGhcKP


----------



## Tivo

tomz_grl said:


> I think Max looks an awful like Ken but nothing like Lisa. Maybe he was an offspring from an affair?


And the plot thickens...this is an interesting thought. It would make sense of Lisa's overly emotional reaction and desire to keep Max from looking....if its true.


----------



## ck2802

CaliQT said:


> I also mentioned long ago how much Max looks like Ken... don't know how to post pics but there was a Christmas card photo from when the kids were young, and Max looked just like Ken's Mini-me!! I recently saw it again and was once again shocked at the resemblance.
> 
> Found the photo... link from Bravo - http://www.bravotv.com/sites/nbcubr...ges/LisaFamilyChristmasTree.jpg?itok=_zwGhcKP



Nope still don't see the resemblance.  
The only thing that makes them look similar is the curly hair.  They have a different nose & eye shape.

I think Pandora looks a lot like Lisa there though.


----------



## Ladybug09

tomz_grl said:


> I think Max looks an awful like Ken but nothing like Lisa. Maybe he was an offspring from an affair?



I too thought he looked a lot like Ken this epi. Lol


----------



## Nishi621

Never thought he looked like Ken. The only resemblance I see is the curly hair and tons of people have curly hair.


----------



## imgg

ck2802 said:


> Nope still don't see the resemblance.
> The only thing that makes them look similar is the curly hair.  They have a different nose & eye shape.
> 
> I think Pandora looks a lot like Lisa there though.



She does look like Lisa in those pictures.Whatever tweaking Lisa has done to her face was a huge improvement! 

I agree Max doesn't look like Ken expect for the hair...


----------



## pink1

Doesn't Ken have another son/grandson the same age as Max??  I am remembering an episode from awhile back where they visited but my memory is swishy.


----------



## beekmanhill

Ken has a son, a lot older than Max, I think.  He lives in the South of France with his much older wife.  They visited one year on the show.  Son seems very prosperous.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/usshowbi...-5m-West-London-home-parties-Liam-Neeson.html

According to the Daily Mail he lives in London; maybe it was a vacation property in the south of France.


----------



## slang

pink1 said:


> Doesn't Ken have another son/grandson the same age as Max??  I am remembering an episode from awhile back where they visited but my memory is swishy.



Yes Ken has 1 grandson same age as Max


----------



## Nahreen

It is a possibility that Max is related to Ken and Lisa. I think that they try to find relatives in first hand that are willing to adopt the child. Of course it must be emotional for any family to stand by and see their adoptive child  trying to locate their heritage. Max is Ken and Lisas son and Pandora his sister. That they might not be biologically related will not make that any different. He has been with them since he was a baby.

Both me and my brother are adopted (not from the same country) and we don´t have the same skin colour as our parents so we have always known about our adoption and where we come from (=country). For us there have never been any birthparents to be found or relatives since we were found outside the orphanage. I can´t imagine what it must feel like if you know there is a possibility to find ones biological parents. Personally I am glad we can´t trace ours I´m sure it is a traumatic experience for all involved parties. What if he finds them, will he feel obliged to support them with money? I am sure they might not live as comfortably as he does.


----------



## slang

It didn't seem to me like Max was looking for his biological parents, he was doing one of those DNA swab tests that traces your heritage.
You don't have to be adopted to do one of those tests, no one really knows their full genetic make up even if you have done your family tree. 
There is a show on PSB called Finding your roots where they do celebrity family trees as well as the DNA genetic test and most people are completely surprised what their genetic makeup really is.
Max said he only wanted to find his heritage for now, he may never want to know his bio parents.


----------



## susieserb

beekmanhill said:


> Ken has a son, a lot older than Max, I think.  He lives in the South of France with his much older wife.  They visited one year on the show.  Son seems very prosperous.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/usshowbi...-5m-West-London-home-parties-Liam-Neeson.html
> 
> According to the Daily Mail he lives in London; maybe it was a vacation property in the south of France.


Ken's DIL is I believe older then Lisa and allot older then her husband, i.e. Ken's son.  Lisa was (is) good friends with this DIL they were actresses together in their youth.


----------



## Nahreen

Kim is an addict. It makes no difference if Kyle or Brandie try to hide it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is it just me or is Brandi and Yolanda wearing the same dress just in different colors at Lisa's party?


----------



## Sassys

Not feeling the pink ring.


----------



## LemonDrop

So it looks like now that they are all over Brandi's crap she is turning on all of them as a group. The "menopause mommas". 

She always has to have someone to hate. 

She is scraping the bottom of the litter pan to come up with catty remarks now. When she is 50 she doesn't have a chance in hell as looking as good as those ladies do.


----------



## ChinaLocaChanel

Does anyone know the name of the bag that Brandi has been toting all season. It almost looks like an Hermes Victoria in Taupe


----------



## Bentley1

LemonDrop said:


> So it looks like now that they are all over Brandi's crap she is turning on all of them as a group. The "menopause mommas".
> 
> She always has to have someone to hate.
> 
> She is scraping the bottom of the litter pan to come up with catty remarks now. *When she is 50* she doesn't have a chance in hell as looking as good as those ladies do.



That's only a few years away for Brandi


----------



## zaara10

LemonDrop said:


> So it looks like now that they are all over Brandi's crap she is turning on all of them as a group. The "menopause mommas".
> 
> She always has to have someone to hate.
> 
> She is scraping the bottom of the litter pan to come up with catty remarks now. When she is 50 she doesn't have a chance in hell as looking as good as those ladies do.



I sensed a lot of jealousy when she was watching them singing having a good time. She's lucky Ken invited her. I have a feeling bravo made him. Otherwise I don't think he would have in order to avoid upsetting Lisa.


----------



## ScottyGal

ChinaLocaChanel said:


> Does anyone know the name of the bag that Brandi has been toting all season. It almost looks like an Hermes Victoria in Taupe



I thought it was Alexander McQueen.. I could be wrong, but it looks like it has one of his signature little skulls hanging from it 

EDIT - yeah i think it is, http://www.bigblondehair.com/real-h...-tan-purse-pink-blouse/?mobile_switch=desktop


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> Is it just me or is Brandi and Yolanda wearing the same dress just in different colors at Lisa's party?



Looked likethe same dress to me too.


----------



## caitlin1214

Brandi says she doesn't like being talked about.

Well, she shouldn't so things that warrant commenting.


----------



## beekmanhill

To me it seems there is no show without Brandi.  They have nothing else to talk about.  When Brandi is on her good behavior, its very dull indeed.  

Let's face it if any of this were real, they'd be discussing with Kathy Hilton the problems with Kim.  She is closer and certainly has experience with her own children, the latest problem being rather recent.  

The party was a fake Bravo party and Brandi didn't really play along except for a few snarks and it was dull as dirt. 

Kyle can't have it both ways.   She wants to control who Kim turns to while at the same time proclaiming she hasn't got the time, has her own family, doesn't even know if Kim has a sponsor, etc.  Doesn't add up.  Brandi's sober friend had it right, it is Kim's problem.


----------



## swags

The friend of Brandi's from the Dr Drew show, what did she do to her face? 
Brandi calling the other ladies the menopause mamas when she is in her early 40s, nice. Leann Rimes called, she wants her joke back.


----------



## imgg

caitlin1214 said:


> Brandi says she doesn't like being talked about.
> 
> Well, s*he shouldn't so things that warrant commenting.*



Like her boobs.  She should cover those babies up because they do not look good.  Her boob job is horrible and I cringe every time she wears something super low cut.


----------



## sgj99

why is it that Brandi celebrates her personality trait of being "unfiltered," i.e., ill-mannered yet seems shocked when she's told to be on her best behavior and not start trouble?  she seemed totally surprised that Ken told her to behave at Lisa's party and surprised that Kyle did not want her at that stupid Gay Mixer yet she brags and delights in her way of rubbing everyone the wrong way and losing her friendships.


----------



## zaara10

I hate when ppl say nasty things & follow it up w/ "I tell it like it is" and "at least I own the things I say" as though those are positive qualities to have & are valid excuses for behaving rudely. 
There's an obvious reason why you're being asked to be on your best behavior Brandi! 
And I forgot, but was Ken over the issue he had w/ Yolanda?


----------



## starrynite_87

I can't remember who said it,I know it was either Lisa R or Eileen, that Kim is pushing the drama between Kyle and Brandi because it is deflecting from the fact that she's not sober...I think that this is 150% accurate


----------



## fashiongirl26

starrynite_87 said:


> i can't remember who said it,i know it was either lisa r or eileen, that kim is pushing the drama between kyle and brandi because it is deflecting from the fact that she's not sober...i think that this is 150% accurate




ita!


----------



## kcf68

pquiles said:


> Looked likethe same dress to me too.


Yes one in green and one in pink!  Maybe the Designer sent it to both of them!


----------



## Jeneen

starrynite_87 said:


> I can't remember who said it,I know it was either Lisa R or Eileen, that Kim is pushing the drama between Kyle and Brandi because it is deflecting from the fact that she's not sober...I think that this is 150% accurate




Yes, that was such a smart realisation.


----------



## LemonDrop

I agree with all of you.


----------



## hermes_lemming

swags said:


> The friend of Brandi's from the Dr Drew show, what did she do to her face?
> Brandi calling the other ladies the menopause mamas when she is in her early 40s, nice. Leann Rimes called, she wants her joke back.


Too much of sumthin. They're always jacking their face


zaara10 said:


> I hate when ppl say nasty things & follow it up w/ "I tell it like it is" and "at least I own the things I say" as though those are positive qualities to have & are valid excuses for behaving rudely.
> There's an obvious reason why you're being asked to be on your best behavior Brandi!
> And I forgot, but was Ken over the issue he had w/ Yolanda?


Ikr!


----------



## Oruka

beekmanhill said:


> To me it seems there is no show without Brandi.  They have nothing else to talk about.  When Brandi is on her good behavior, its very dull indeed.
> 
> Let's face it if any of this were real, they'd be discussing with Kathy Hilton the problems with Kim.  She is closer and certainly has experience with her own children, the latest problem being rather recent.
> 
> The party was a fake Bravo party and Brandi didn't really play along except for a few snarks and it was dull as dirt.
> 
> Kyle can't have it both ways.   She wants to control who Kim turns to while at the same time proclaiming she hasn't got the time, has her own family, doesn't even know if Kim has a sponsor, etc.  Doesn't add up.  Brandi's sober friend had it right, it is Kim's problem.


 
Kyle might be the worst sister in history. She needs to stop throwing Kim under the bus. If these women were truly concerned about Kim then they would talked to Kyle and Kyle would communicate with Kathy and Kim's adult children to get her help. We seen Kim and Kathy quite close during the season. They are all using Kim sobriety for a story line  and poor Kim she does have the balls to read these heifers for filth.

Also, I get the feeling that Kathy and Kyle do not get along ...


----------



## lulilu

I can't believe Brandi thinks it's ok to say "when I get mad (or someone insults me), unfortunately I go below the belt."  It's "unfortunate" but ok?  what nonsense.  she has an excuse for all her behavior.


----------



## DivineMissM

zaara10 said:


> I hate when ppl say nasty things & follow it up w/ *"I tell it like it is" *and "at least I own the things I say" as though those are positive qualities to have & are valid excuses for behaving rudely.
> There's an obvious reason why you're being asked to be on your best behavior Brandi!
> And I forgot, but was Ken over the issue he had w/ Yolanda?



Me too!  That's not a positive quality at all, IMO.




starrynite_87 said:


> I can't remember who said it,I know it was either Lisa R or Eileen, that Kim is pushing the drama between Kyle and Brandi because it is deflecting from the fact that she's not sober...I think that this is 150% accurate




Couldn't agree more!



lulilu said:


> I can't believe Brandi thinks it's ok to say "when I get mad (or someone insults me), unfortunately I go below the belt."  It's "unfortunate" but ok?  what nonsense.  she has an excuse for all her behavior.




Reminds me of my toddler.  She'll do something naughty (bite, talk back, etc) and immediately say "Sorry!".  She knows it's wrong, but still does it.  Then thinks it's okay because she said sorry.  I try to explain that she shouldn't do it in the first place, and saying sorry doesn't fix it.  Apparently Brandi's parents never taught her that lesson.  Actually, there's a lot of things her parents neglected to teach her.


----------



## ChinaLocaChanel

_Lee said:


> I thought it was Alexander McQueen.. I could be wrong, but it looks like it has one of his signature little skulls hanging from it
> 
> EDIT - yeah i think it is, http://www.bigblondehair.com/real-h...-tan-purse-pink-blouse/?mobile_switch=desktop




Thanks so much!!!  Really appreciate it!!  Now i want to get one!


----------



## ScottyGal

ChinaLocaChanel said:


> Thanks so much!!!  Really appreciate it!!  Now i want to get one!



Me too! I have been eyeing it up all season


----------



## guccimamma

Kim is a sneaky little weasel


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> Kim is a sneaky little weasel




Lol. She really is


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> I can't remember who said it,I know it was either Lisa R or Eileen, that Kim is pushing the drama between Kyle and Brandi because it is deflecting from the fact that she's not sober...I think that this is 150% accurate



I doubt Kim is that smart. You are giving her way to much credit. Woman doesn't even know what day her sister came to see her nor how many days she was in the hospital.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oruka said:


> Kyle might be the worst sister in history. She needs to stop throwing Kim under the bus. If these women were truly concerned about Kim then they would talked to Kyle and Kyle would communicate with Kathy and Kim's adult children to get her help. We seen Kim and Kathy quite close during the season. They are all using Kim sobriety for a story line  and poor Kim she does have the balls to read these heifers for filth.
> 
> Also, I get the feeling that Kathy and Kyle do not get along ...



Oh I get that feeling too.  Kyle needs to keep this mess off camera.  And as for Lisa Rinna, tell us some funny stories about her gazillion jobs on TV and shut up about Kim.


----------



## Prettyn

I can understand Kyle needs to take care of herself and family. When you have a family member that has a drug, alcohol or mental illness  disease it really wears you out. I think the hard part is Kyle may be trying to balance her life and be there for her sister too. There may be tension among the three sisters, you wonder if Kathy was around when Kim was drinking or was Kyle trying to help her sister. You just don't know what happens behind close doors.


----------



## starrynite_87

Bravo wanted to get rid of Kim last season because she really didn't bring anything to the show,but Kyle said if they got rid of Kim she would also walk...Kim's sobriety is just her "storyline" for the show to give her something to bring to the table


----------



## slang

I don't believe the rumors of Kyle leaving if Kim did. No way Andy would bow to anyone's demands, much less Kyle's.
Kyle can't make Kim leave anymore than she can make Bravo keep her.


----------



## Croatia

Kyle is trying so hard to play the good sister and blame everything on Kim but it's not working. For instance, she said that she can't be there for Kim if Kim doesn't tell her what's going on!!!!!! Everybody knows that her ex husband is dying from cancer in front of her, what more could she tell her?


----------



## starrynite_87

slang said:


> I don't believe the rumors of Kyle leaving if Kim did. No way Andy would bow to anyone's demands, much less Kyle's.
> 
> Kyle can't make Kim leave anymore than she can make Bravo keep her.




Correct me if I wrong, I thought Kyle had played a major role in getting the BH franchise together, by helping producers get the women for the show and isn't she really good friends with one of the producers.


----------



## slang

starrynite_87 said:


> Correct me if I wrong, I thought Kyle had played a major role in getting the BH franchise together, by helping producers get the women for the show and isn't she really good friends with one of the producers.



I think she recommended some of the cast but that happens in all the franchises - OC, NJ, NY. They ask the ladies for names of interesting friends etc


----------



## horse17

...kim is still using and is obvioulsy at another lowpoint in her life...I think its not unusual for her to gravitate towards brandi, who is appearing to genuinly care about her.....there is a long and complicated history between kyl and kim and im  sure there is some deep resentment esp now since things seem to be going very well for kyle....its so obvious they love each other, but they both have their guard up...

so it wouldnt surprise me if there is a part of kim that  doesnt care if she starts a fued between her sister and brandi...the scank...


----------



## beekmanhill

Croatia said:


> Kyle is trying so hard to play the good sister and blame everything on Kim but it's not working. For instance, she said that she can't be there for Kim if Kim doesn't tell her what's going on!!!!!! Everybody knows that her ex husband is dying from cancer in front of her, what more could she tell her?



Her son was hospitalized with mental issues.   Her dog bit Kyles' daughter, who knows what else. Kyle knows all this stuff, and it needs to be dealt with off camera.   

Any chance Kim might have of reviving her career and getting guest roles on shows the way Heather does on RHofOC is shot by all the references to her addiction on camera.  

Kim was quite a big star back in the day, and people remember her.


----------



## slang

I just read that Brandi said Kim and her are not speaking. Kim is now mad at Brandi after seeing the last 2 episodes.
Should be an interesting reunion!


----------



## starrynite_87

slang said:


> I just read that Brandi said Kim and her are not speaking. Kim is now mad at Brandi after seeing the last 2 episodes.
> 
> Should be an interesting reunion!




Not surprised


----------



## lallybelle

The reunion is filming today.


----------



## zaara10

slang said:


> I just read that Brandi said Kim and her are not speaking. Kim is now mad at Brandi after seeing the last 2 episodes.
> Should be an interesting reunion!



I wonder which part from the episodes made her mad. So now none of the ladies are friendly w/ Brandi, right?


----------



## slang

zaara10 said:


> I wonder which part from the episodes made her mad. So now none of the ladies are friendly w/ Brandi, right?



I think Brandi & Yo are good still?

Since Kim is claiming she only relapsed that one time maybe she didn't like that scene where B has lunch with Lisa R and suggests an intervention. That isn't something an addict in denial wants to hear.


----------



## Oruka

Kyle is one of the most self serving, famewhore on TV, there is no way she would leave a job that pays her $500K per season for Kim. She doesnt care about Kim that much. She herself refute that rumour.

Anyway, Brandi and Kim have been everyone's storylines for this season with the exception of Lisa V and Yolanda.

I dont think strangers like Eileen or Lisa R are the people who would know if Kim has relapsed. Kim has a sponsor, adult children and her sister Kathy (whom it appears that she is close with),  her ex-husband they would be the ones to know if Kim has relapsed and take the appropriate measures. 

If the other ladies were concerned they could have addressed it like Yolanda who is a class act.


----------



## Jujuma

I am sorry but there is no way Lisa is 54 or Ken is 69. I don't understand people who lie about their age. I would rather cop to my real age and have people think I look good, or not, whatever. But to lie and have people think you look older, or whatever, is just crazy. Does anyone here think Lisa is 54? If not, how old do you think she is? I think this bothers me because I have several people in my life who lie about their age and I've asked them about it, I really want to understand what they get out of it, and I've never gotten a good explanation. I can understand Hollywood is youth driven, but it's not like Lisa was ever a successful actress. It gets to the point where people just look silly. I think Lisa looks ridiculous saying she is 54. I've said before I give Yolanda props, she says her age, 50 and admitted on national TV her riding pants were getting hard to zip. It makes her more real...until you look at her fridge...and house..oh yeah, her plane too. Oh well, I love a 50 year old who is having problems zipping her pants much more than Lisa.


----------



## DrDior

Lisa and Ken are chain smokers, which will kill your skin. 

They have an agreement with Bravo not to film them smoking, but you see it when they're in Puerto Rico.


----------



## imgg

Jujuma said:


> I am sorry but there is no way Lisa is 54 or Ken is 69. I don't understand people who lie about their age. I would rather cop to my real age and have people think I look good, or not, whatever. But to lie and have people think you look older, or whatever, is just crazy. Does anyone here think Lisa is 54? If not, how old do you think she is? I think this bothers me because I have several people in my life who lie about their age and I've asked them about it, I really want to understand what they get out of it, and I've never gotten a good explanation. I can understand Hollywood is youth driven, but it's not like Lisa was ever a successful actress. It gets to the point where people just look silly. I think Lisa looks ridiculous saying she is 54. I've said before I give Yolanda props, she says her age, 50 and admitted on national TV her riding pants were getting hard to zip. It makes her more real...until you look at her fridge...and house..oh yeah, her plane too. Oh well, I love a 50 year old who is having problems zipping her pants much more than Lisa.


Sorry not seeing a big age difference between Yo and Lisa V.  I buy she's 54.  I think she looks great.  She has an old soul vibe to her and I know people who are 54 and look much older than Lisa.


----------



## fashiongirl26

DrDior said:


> Lisa and Ken are chain smokers, which will kill your skin.
> 
> 
> 
> They have an agreement with Bravo not to film them smoking, but you see it when they're in Puerto Rico.




Is that disclosed somewhere or do you have inside information?


----------



## Jujuma

DrDior said:


> Lisa and Ken are chain smokers, which will kill your skin.
> 
> 
> 
> They have an agreement with Bravo not to film them smoking, but you see it when they're in Puerto Rico.




I def can believe that. Although they've been in this country a while they grew up and spent their young adult years in Europe where I'm sure they smoked, at that time many more people in America smoked too. I bet there are others on these shows who smoke too and they don't show it. I never thought about that before. Actually I don't think Lisa's skin is so bad, Ken's is, it's more the way she moves and the shape of her body.


----------



## horse17

Jujuma said:


> I am sorry but there is no way Lisa is 54 or Ken is 69. I don't understand people who lie about their age. I would rather cop to my real age and have people think I look good, or not, whatever. But to lie and have people think you look older, or whatever, is just crazy. Does anyone here think Lisa is 54? If not, how old do you think she is? I think this bothers me because I have several people in my life who lie about their age and I've asked them about it, I really want to understand what they get out of it, and I've never gotten a good explanation. I can understand Hollywood is youth driven, but it's not like Lisa was ever a successful actress. It gets to the point where people just look silly. I think Lisa looks ridiculous saying she is 54. I've said before I give Yolanda props, she says her age, 50 and admitted on national TV her riding pants were getting hard to zip. It makes her more real...until you look at her fridge...and house..oh yeah, her plane too. Oh well, I love a 50 year old who is having problems zipping her pants much more than Lisa.




lol!..too funny......


I agree about Lisa not looking 54...but as time has gone on, Ive gotten used to her look and enjoy watching her.... and as someone said, she is kind of an "old soul"....esp in her style, and having an older husband....I think she looks great, but maybe not the typical 54 year old that works out etc.....maybe IRL she appears different...Yolanda looks wonderful..great body......and I like her style...


----------



## Jujuma

imgg said:


> Sorry not seeing a big age difference between Yo and Lisa V.  I buy she looks 54.  I think she looks great.  She has an old soul vibe to her, but I know people who are 54 and look much older than Lisa.




Agree to disagree. I know people who look older at 54 too but they don't have her income or resources available to make themselves look younger as she does. I think Yo has a lot of sun damage but looks 50. There was another housewife from another franchise who had a birthday and I thought she looked older than she claimed but I can't remember who it was now. Maybe Tamara? It will come to me at some random time latter since I'm getting older too, lol.


----------



## Sassys

Jujuma said:


> I am sorry but there is no way Lisa is 54 or Ken is 69. I don't understand people who lie about their age. I would rather cop to my real age and have people think I look good, or not, whatever. But to lie and have people think you look older, or whatever, is just crazy. Does anyone here think Lisa is 54? If not, how old do you think she is? I think this bothers me because I have several people in my life who lie about their age and I've asked them about it, I really want to understand what they get out of it, and I've never gotten a good explanation. I can understand Hollywood is youth driven, but it's not like Lisa was ever a successful actress. It gets to the point where people just look silly. I think Lisa looks ridiculous saying she is 54. I've said before I give Yolanda props, she says her age, 50 and admitted on national TV her riding pants were getting hard to zip. It makes her more real...until you look at her fridge...and house..oh yeah, her plane too. Oh well, I love a 50 year old who is having problems zipping her pants much more than Lisa.



It is not possible to lie about your age in 2015.ullhair:


----------



## lucywife

Jujuma said:


> I think this bothers me because I have several people in my life who lie about their age and I've asked them about it, I really want to understand what they get out of it, and I've never gotten a good explanation.


 no offense, but this is beyond me. WHY? Why would someone approach another person and demand to know the truth about their age?


----------



## susieserb

horse17 said:


> lol!..too funny......
> 
> 
> I agree about Lisa not looking 54...but as time has gone on, Ive gotten used to her look and enjoy watching her.... and as someone said, she is kind of an "old soul"....esp in her style, and having an older husband....I think she looks great, but maybe not the typical 54 year old that works out etc.....maybe IRL she appears different...Yolanda looks wonderful..great body......and I like her style...


IRL I thought Lisa was dazzling &#9889;&#65039;&#11088;&#65039;&#9889;&#65039;


----------



## horse17

susieserb said:


> IRL I thought Lisa was dazzling &#9889;&#65039;&#11088;&#65039;&#9889;&#65039;




Im sure!..that must have been fun!


----------



## slang

Lisa looks good but older than her age to me.
Eileen in the other hand looks amazing, I still can't believe she's the oldest of the bunch!!


----------



## slang

Eileen looks 10 yrs younger than Lisa V to me


----------



## horse17

I agree ..Eileen looks fabulous...


----------



## horse17

and she is supposedly a few years older than Lisa V....


----------



## Jujuma

Sassys said:


> It is not possible to lie about your age in 2015.ullhair:




So true. Lol!


----------



## Jujuma

lucywife said:


> no offense, but this is beyond me. WHY? Why would someone approach another person and demand to know the truth about their age?




Where did I say I demanded anything? These are family members and best friends I have relationships with. Obviously I know them well enough to know their real birthday, if I wasn't I wouldn't. As I said I would rather people know my real age and judge me on that. It's an ongoing conversation about transparency, other people who don't know these people have no idea what their true age is. I would never have this type of conversation with someone I did not know well. I think we both agree it would be none of my business. I'm sorry if you misunderstood. I was just making my own observations about Lisa's age.


----------



## Jujuma

lucywife said:


> because in her mind she is no different. Some women stop developing mentally once they have their first period.




Really?!?


----------



## Nahreen

We all age differently. Part is genetically and part is environmental (sun, smoking etc). Some spend loads of money trying to stay young others don't bother. When my collegue was 50 he got offered retirement discount on the bus. I am 38 and still have to show my id at the liquor store.


----------



## Sassys

Jujuma said:


> Where did I say I demanded anything? These are family members and best friends I have relationships with. Obviously I know them well enough to know their real birthday, if I wasn't I wouldn't. As I said I would rather people know my real age and judge me on that. It's an ongoing conversation about transparency, other people who don't know these people have no idea what their true age is. I would never have this type of conversation with someone I did not know well. I think we both agree it would be none of my business. I'm sorry if you misunderstood. I was just making my own observations about Lisa's age.



But why bother questioning them, when all you have to do is go on the internet and find theor age? Like I said, its not possible to lie about your age anymore.


----------



## bisbee

horse17 said:


> and she is supposedly a few years older than Lisa V....



She is 1 year older than Lisa.  Considering that both have had work done, whether surgery or fillers, and Lisa is a smoker, I don't really see how a comparison can be made, especially since they are so close in age.


----------



## Bentley1

sassys said:


> it is not possible to lie about your age in 2015.ullhair:




lol &#128516;


----------



## Bentley1

susieserb said:


> IRL I thought Lisa was dazzling &#9889;&#65039;&#11088;&#65039;&#9889;&#65039;




My friend and I saw Lisa and Ken at Villa Blanca about 2 years ago while we were there for brunch. 

They pulled up to the valet in their white Bentley and she spent some time taking photos with guests at the restaurant. My friend and I took a photo with her, ken took the picture, and she really is lovely in person/up close. She is very slender and taller than I thought. Her skin is beautiful and she just looked much better IRL.


----------



## beekmanhill

It certainly is possible to lie about your age in 2015.   If you were born in another country, and LIsa was, high school records and college records (although I don't think she went to college) and birth certificates are not readily available as they might be here.   I'd peg Lisa for around 64.  She looks wonderful but not for 54.  

If you've perpetuated the lie in your adulthood, internet will have the age you have decided to be.  Lisa WAS an actress back in the day, and it might have behooved her to be younger.


----------



## Jujuma

Sassys said:


> But why bother questioning them, when all you have to do is go on the internet and find theor age? Like I said, its not possible to lie about your age anymore.




I don't question their age, I know their age, I have said that. Multiple times now. As for the "regular" person, yes it would be difficult for them to lie about their age. Everything is posted on the Internet these days, high school/college graduations, if they are involved in running race results w age, a mired of things. But, for those in Hollywood who have people working for them who are tech savvy I think they can probably hide their age pretty easy if they want. They also start lowering their age at a very young age, long before the non Hollywood person is even considering their age to be an issue.


----------



## imgg

beekmanhill said:


> It certainly is possible to lie about your age in 2015.   If you were born in another country, and LIsa was, high school records and college records (although I don't think she went to college) and birth certificates are not readily available as they might be here.   I'd peg Lisa for around 64.  She looks wonderful but not for 54.
> 
> If you've perpetuated the lie in your adulthood, internet will have the age you have decided to be.  Lisa WAS an actress back in the day, and it might have behooved her to be younger.



They don't have internet in England? Its not like thats a 3rd world country.


----------



## slang

Records in the UK are as easy to access as any other records. Birth records, death records, marriage records etc can all be found all online.


----------



## beekmanhill

So everyone thinks Lisa Hochstein of RHofMiami was 29 when she started the series?  

I don't.


----------



## lucywife

Jujuma said:


> Really?!?


Yeah. Really. Age has very little to do with maturity. 



> As I said I would rather people know my real age and judge me on that


 lol


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> It certainly is possible to lie about your age in 2015.   If you were born in another country, and LIsa was, high school records and college records (although I don't think she went to college) and birth certificates are not readily available as they might be here.   I'd peg Lisa for around 64.  She looks wonderful but not for 54.
> 
> If you've perpetuated the lie in your adulthood, internet will have the age you have decided to be.  Lisa WAS an actress back in the day, and it might have behooved her to be younger.



She had to give the CA DMV her records and if she votes, you can look that up as well.


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Records in the UK are as easy to access as any other records. Birth records, death records, marriage records etc can all be found all online.



Exactly! It boggles my mind, that people think it's possible to lie about your age. It's not possible.


----------



## beekmanhill

So again I say, Lisa Hochstein IS 29?  Or was when she arrived on RHofM?


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> So again I say, Lisa Hochstein IS 29?  Or was when she arrived on RHofM?



Why don't you go check the RHof Miami thread. I didn't really watch that franchise, so I have no idea what age she said she is. Regardless, you can google her info.

If it was easy to bust one of them that had already been married for years, its easy to find out how old she is.


----------



## Sassys

Watching the preview for next episode and it is basically a free advertisment for a bunch of stores lol

It worked, because now I want to go check out the milkshake place they were at.

So sick of Kim's ailments. My leg hurts, my ribs hurt, my hernia. SMH.


----------



## Jujuma

lucywife said:


> Yeah. Really. Age has very little to do


----------



## Jujuma

lucywife said:


> Yeah. Really. Age has very little to do with maturity.
> 
> 
> 
> Maturity and mental development are two different things.


----------



## Jujuma

Sassys said:


> Exactly! It boggles my mind, that people think it's possible to lie about your age. It's not possible.




As I said before, people with the right know how can keep/change/delete/alter anything they want on the Internet. Do you believe everything you read on the Internet as truth?


----------



## Jujuma

beekmanhill said:


> So again I say, Lisa Hochstein IS 29?  Or was when she arrived on RHofM?




Her age is all over the map if you goggle her. One site has her at 30 last year, another has her celebrating her 32 birthday recently. So it sounds like she is getting older, rather rapidly, maybe she's trying to catch up to her real age.


----------



## Sassys

Jujuma said:


> As I said before, people with the right know how can keep/change/delete/alter anything they want on the Internet. Do you believe everything you read on the Internet as truth?



You can't change goverment based sites. If I have your name and zipcode I can go right now and look up on the voter registration site if you really are registered to vote, what party you vote and your age. It takes less than 5 min and free. Background sites, will give you the standard info (name, age, current address) and you pay to dig a little deeper. 

You have to know where to look. It's not about ust googling, its about knowing how to use the internet.


----------



## lucywife

Jujuma said:


> lucywife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Really. Age has very little to do with maturity.
> 
> 
> 
> Maturity and mental development are two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Define maturity, please.
> Some good reading  http://www.mind-development.eu/stages-development.html
> 
> Regardless, there is nothing new and alarming when people (men and women, no difference) lie about their age.
> Being upset when someone does is very...naive
Click to expand...


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Why don't you go check the RHof Miami thread. I didn't really watch that franchise, so I have no idea what age she said she is. Regardless, you can google her info.
> 
> If it was easy to bust one of them that had already been married for years, its easy to find out how old she is.



Good way to get out of answering.

Wiki probably has it, they are known for their accuracy.  

It's easy, IF ANYONE WANTS TO BOTHER.  Otherwise they can lie, willy nilly, as many have.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Good way to get out of answering.
> 
> Wiki probably has it, they are known for their accuracy.
> 
> It's easy, IF ANYONE WANTS TO BOTHER.  Otherwise they can lie, willy nilly, as many have.



??? I don't know Lisa, so how is it a good way to get out of answering??? I told you, if you really want to know her age, then you go and dig. It's not hard. I also said, it is stupid for people to think people can easily lie about their age. You've ased how many times about her age, so clearly YOU want to know, so go dig around.


----------



## guccimamma

My grandmother taught me that you should never lie about your age.

She said it's better to be a good looking 50 year old than have people think you are a a haggard-looking 40


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> You can't change goverment based sites. If I have your name and zipcode I can go right now and look up on the voter registration site if you really are registered to vote, what party you vote and your age. It takes less than 5 min and free. Background sites, will give you the standard info (name, age, current address) and you pay to dig a little deeper.
> 
> You have to know where to look. It's not about ust googling, its about knowing how to use the internet.



Yup! It's not that hard to search govt sites to find info with basic information, a little patience and a credit card for those sites that charge.

My Father who was adopted (bored & raised in the UK but immigration to Canada as an adult) had an "epiphany" at 65y/o to find his birth parents. Sitting in his house in Canada found everything online from UK govt websites in a few hours. You can search everything from birth, death & marriage records to voter & census records. It's all there to be found if you know where to look.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Watching the preview for next episode and it is basically a free advertisment for a bunch of stores lol
> 
> It worked, because now I want to go check out the milkshake place they were at.
> 
> *So sick of Kim's ailments. My leg hurts, my ribs hurt, my hernia. SMH.*


*
*


Common addict behaviour to justify prescription pain meds


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Common addict behaviour to justify prescription pain meds



She is so annoying.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jujuma said:


> Her age is all over the map if you goggle her. One site has her at 30 last year, another has her celebrating her 32 birthday recently. So it sounds like she is getting older, rather rapidly, maybe she's trying to catch up to her real age.



Exactly.  Perhaps no one cares enough to look up her DMV records or her birth certificate.


----------



## Jujuma

guccimamma said:


> My grandmother taught me that you should never lie about your age.
> 
> 
> 
> She said it's better to be a good looking 50 year old than have people think you are a a haggard-looking 40




Your grandmother is a very smart woman. I only wish everyone could be as smart as her. Me upset about people not telling the truth about their age? No. Naive? No. Just baffled is all. I think Guccimamma's grandmother has said said it all.


----------



## Jeneen

guccimamma said:


> My grandmother taught me that you should never lie about your age.
> 
> 
> 
> She said it's better to be a good looking 50 year old than have people think you are a a haggard-looking 40




That's awesome.


----------



## lucywife

Honestly, I don't know what's worse-asking about one's age (uncouth) or lying about it( delusional)


----------



## Jujuma

Just for the record I've never asked anyone their age. I agree it is completely inappropriate and really no one's business.


----------



## susieserb

Sassys said:


> You can't change goverment based sites. If I have your name and zipcode I can go right now and look up on the voter registration site if you really are registered to vote, what party you vote and your age. It takes less than 5 min and free. Background sites, will give you the standard info (name, age, current address) and you pay to dig a little deeper.
> 
> You have to know where to look. It's not about ust googling, its about knowing how to use the internet.


Ur right.  I have a GF who worked for the Tribune, she showed me all kinds of legit shakes and tricks.  Our Lisa is 54 and Eileen is 56.  So what?   Next?

BTW Kathy Hilton is 55; all this time I thought she was like 5?years older then me.  But alas she's one year YOUNGER.  I was stunned.


----------



## horse17

sorry to be off topic of  RH, but recently  the age thing happened to me....I was out with a couple of friends and somehow age came up....I never asked or cared about the exact ages of these girls, I just assumed they were around my age....turns out one of the girls has been always lying about her age!....she fessed up to me, unwillingly, but honestly,  I thought she was a little strange for pretending to be younger....

whatever floats your boat, but why dont you just own it...?


----------



## guccimamma

lucywife said:


> Honestly, I don't know what's worse-asking about one's age (uncouth) or lying about it( delusional)



i don't think anyone has ever asked my age, since i was in my 20s.

my point about not lying, was wear it proudly. on my birthday, i say my age. i've had people (women) look at me like i am crazy. what's the shame?  i'm not saying you shouldn't look your best for your age, but trying to pass as younger...i don't think it does you an favors. besides, it's so easy to verify these days.


----------



## zooba

People assume that I'm younger than my actual age based on the age of my children.  I figure- I'm an adult and it's not about the number of years that I've lived but what I've learned in those years.  

Last night I dreamt that my friend's shower was held at Pump and Gweneth Paltrow was bartending and serving trays of Flaming Ding Dongs. 

Life is very good -  now bring me the endless loop of Real Housewives closet tours.  That's the franchise formula that works for me.


----------



## LVmom

G


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Jujuma said:


> Just for the record I've never asked anyone their age. I agree it is completely inappropriate and really no one's business.


 
I learned this the hard way... I asked a semi-famous woman on IG how old she was and she was not happy with me. The reason I was asking is because she looks absolutely fabulous and not old enough to have adult children. I was trying to pay her a compliment but it backfired. Oops! I will not make that mistake again.


While I do understand why some people are not comfortable with it, I would not be insulted if someone asked my age. I am in my mid-40s and have no problem admitting it. Whether someone thinks I look great for my age or like an old bat doesn't really matter to me, LOL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm 40 and proud of it!! I get told I look much younger/great for my age. So I'm happy to disclose my age.


----------



## susieserb

GirlieShoppe said:


> I learned this the hard way... I asked a semi-famous woman on IG how old she was and she was not happy with me. The reason I was asking is because she looks absolutely fabulous and not old enough to have adult children. I was trying to pay her a compliment but it backfired. Oops! I will not make that mistake again.
> 
> 
> While I do understand why some people are not comfortable with it, I would not be insulted if someone asked my age. I am in my mid-40s and have no problem admitting it. Whether someone thinks I look great for my age or like an old bat doesn't really matter to me, LOL!


I felt that way in my 40's but then after being active in my career for 20plus years, then laid off, only to be rehired (5 agonizing years later) gulp all of the sudden I felt very insecure about my 50 something age.

My co workers are painfully allot younger then me, like my kid's age and I'm the oldest in my district.  I know, I know own your age, trust me I get it but still...I'm just being honest.  BTW I DON'T LIE when asked, thankfully nobody asks,BUT I DONT SPILL EITHER ( crap we have google for that honor)...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> I felt that way in my 40's but then after being active in my career for 20plus years, then laid off, only to be rehired (5 agonizing years later) gulp all of the sudden I felt very insecure about my 50 something age.
> 
> My co workers are painfully allot younger then me, like my kid's age and I'm the oldest in my district.  I know, I know own your age, trust me I get it but still...I'm just being honest.  BTW I DON'T LIE when asked, thankfully nobody asks,BUT I DONT SPILL EITHER ( crap we have google for that honor)...


 
I totally understand! By the way, you look amazing. It is my goal to look as fabulous as you do when I'm in my 50s!


----------



## susieserb

GirlieShoppe said:


> I totally understand! By the way, you look amazing. It is my goal to look as fabulous as you do when I'm in my 50s!


OMGOSGh ur too kind, but TY.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm 40 and proud of it!! I get told I look much younger/great for my age. So I'm happy to disclose my age.



I can vouch for her, she DOES!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Lisa Rinna guest starred in an episode of Community, and I thought she was good in it.


----------



## Nishi621

beekmanhill said:


> It certainly is possible to lie about your age in 2015.   If you were born in another country, and LIsa was, high school records and college records (although I don't think she went to college) and birth certificates are not readily available as they might be here.   I'd peg Lisa for around 64.  She looks wonderful but not for 54.
> 
> If you've perpetuated the lie in your adulthood, internet will have the age you have decided to be.  Lisa WAS an actress back in the day, and it might have behooved her to be younger.




No way I believe that Lisa is 64!!! LOL

What do people think a 54 year old woman should look like? I think part of the reason people think Lisa is older is the way she dresses. Eilleen is 55 and looks amazing, you can't compare the average 55 year old to Eilleen. Kim, Yolanda and I believe Lisa R. are all 50, I don't find it hard to believe at all that Lisa V. is only 4 years older.


----------



## zaara10

These ladies are complaining too much about this scavenger hunt. Just relax & have fun! Kim is the worst. It's funny that Brandi & Kyle are on a team.


----------



## guccimamma

maybe i should tell people i'm older, then they'll  think i look amazing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I can vouch for her, she DOES!!!


 
awww, thank ya Boo


----------



## GoGlam

Never thought I would say this.. Brandi gave me a good idea to copy from her.. Put on ankle weights like she had on in her house to just walk around and get a slight workout in that way too.


----------



## krissa

Does anyone know what pink lippie Brandi may be wearing in her talking heads??

Kim is the worst. She's such a manipulative little  /$/


----------



## DivineMissM

GoGlam said:


> Never thought I would say this.. Brandi gave me a good idea to copy from her.. Put on ankle weights like she had on in her house to just walk around and get a slight workout in that way too.



When we were kids, my step dad used to do that.  lol!

I'm rolling my eyes so hard at Brandi pretending to care about Kim's sobriety.  She's so fake.


----------



## GoGlam

DivineMissM said:


> When we were kids, my step dad used to do that.  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rolling my eyes so hard at Brandi pretending to care about Kim's sobriety.  She's so fake.




She's involving herself in as much as possible to stay relevant. It's not a bad strategy on her part.

I wonder what the show would be like without Lisa V and/or Brandi.


----------



## Jeneen

Yolo toasted to My Love! Surprise surprise!


----------



## caitlin1214

I had to show my photo ID to someone once to prove how old I was. (She thought I was younger).


----------



## Sassys

I can't stand it when people think their housekeeper should keep up with their children's schedule. A houskeeper takes care of your house, not take your kids to the dentist, make sure the dog get their shots, make sure your kids get off to school. The word / title is HOUSEkeeper.


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ You're an episode ahead of me, Doll. I'm on Lisa's surprise party. 



(I love how Lance was hiding behind the menu!)


----------



## bisousx

I wonder who started the idea that it was uncouth to ask about someone's age. That mindset is so old fashioned and I bet if people weren't so touchy about age, others wouldn't lie about it.


----------



## Ladybug09

Im sorry but kyle is such a men girl. She just makes nasty comments for the heck of it, so I dont blame brandy for lashing out/disliking her.

Also, dang, why did everyone have to be so difficult with the scavenger hunt.


----------



## starrynite_87

Wait I'm confused...Kim is upset with Kyle for doing the same thing she does to her all the time


----------



## Ladybug09

Kim is NOT sober, makes excuses and like Eileen said smokescreens and deflects her issues on to everyone else.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Eek Kim comes across as very difficult to be around - she can find something wrong with anything around her.  My sister and I have a complicated relationship like that - though not due to addiction - and it truly became a chore to maintain the relationship.  It sucks to see Kim making remarks about her sister over stupid little things to Brandi, it made me really sad for Kyle.


----------



## krissa

I wonder how much of a pass Kim will get at the reunion. I am so over her getting coddled as the wounded bird and she continues to be a jerk and a liar. I'm not even a Kyle fan and you can see she can't win. Kim can hold a grudge but when it comes to having Kyles back she has selective amnesia. I would walk away from a person like that. Too bad it's Kyles sister.


----------



## Bentley1

Kim is a highly unlikeable individual. I don't even think it's just due to her addiction, I think she's just an a@@
And has to constantly be kid gloved by all those around her otherwise she throws a fit. I would Tell her to kick rocks and ice her out of my life. She frankly disgusts me.


----------



## sgj99

caitlin1214 said:


> ^^ You're an episode ahead of me, Doll. I'm on Lisa's surprise party.
> 
> 
> 
> (I love how Lance was hiding behind the menu!)



why did Brandi even go to the party?  she complained about everything the whole time and was still making ugly comments in her interview.  it seems the more fun everyone else had the more negative she got.


----------



## tomz_grl

sgj99 said:


> why did Brandi even go to the party?  she complained about everything the whole time and was still making ugly comments in her interview.  it seems the more fun everyone else had the more negative she got.


 
She was on her 21 day cleanse of no sugar or alcohol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Kim is NOT sober, makes excuses and like Eileen said smokescreens and deflects her issues on to everyone else.


 
I like Eileen - she's truthful without being hurtful.  No shade.  She's a breath of fresh air.  I'm on the fence when it comes to Lisa.  She seems nice, just too jumpy for my taste


----------



## caitlin1214

sgj99 said:


> why did Brandi even go to the party?  she complained about everything the whole time and was still making ugly comments in her interview.  it seems the more fun everyone else had the more negative she got.



Well, she was invited because Ken said Lisa wouldn't have wanted to leave anyone out. (Or Bravo made him.)




I don't know why she showed up. Maybe she still wants to cozy up to Lisa but didn't like the fact that Lisa did the socially required niceities and then spent her party with her real friends.


She acted like that at Kyle's white party, too, although at that time, she complained that all the ladies acted like a high school clique.


----------



## imgg

GoGlam said:


> She's involving herself in as much as possible to stay relevant. It's not a bad strategy on her part.
> 
> I wonder what the show would be like without Lisa V and/or Brandi.



I don't think the show would miss a beat without Brandi.  I actually think it could get higher ratings.  I hate watching Brandi and Kim.  Wish they both were gone.


----------



## zaara10

imgg said:


> i don't think the show would miss a beat without brandi.  I actually think it could get higher ratings.  I hate watching brandi and kim.  Wish they both were gone.




+1!!!!


----------



## Jeneen

krissa said:


> I wonder how much of a pass Kim will get at the reunion. I am so over her getting coddled as the wounded bird and she continues to be a jerk and a liar. I'm not even a Kyle fan and you can see she can't win. Kim can hold a grudge but when it comes to having Kyles back she has selective amnesia. I would walk away from a person like that. Too bad it's Kyles sister.





The whole reunion is going to be Kim saying HOW DARE THEY BRING UP MY ADDICTION to Lisa R and Eileen. 
I do agree that Kim doesn't owe anyone any explanation about her sobriety who is not very close to her. But she does oweit to herself and to Kyle. She should've just apologized to Eileen and Lisa R. about her behavior at the poker night and moved on. 

It's sad to see Kyle physically revert to the scared little girl she probably was during her mother's alcoholism when Kim falls off the wagon.


----------



## sgj99

imgg said:


> I don't think the show would miss a beat without Brandi.  I actually think it could get higher ratings.  I hate watching Brandi and Kim.  Wish they both were gone.


 


zaara10 said:


> +1!!!!


 
+2
I like the addition of Eileen.  and that seems to be universal.  so isn't that a sign to Bravo that someone like Brandi and her unnecessary drama and vulgarity don't make the show?


----------



## lulilu

I think having a sister like Kin would suck the life out of you.  So needy.  And difficult.  Why is Kyle responsible for her?  Isn't there a limit as to how much one is "responsible" for a sibling who is an addict and refuses to get/comply with help?  Plus she has grown children -- why aren't they stepping up?  I think it's because they all know that no matter what they do, Kim is going to drink and take drugs.

Not until Kim decides to help herself is anyone responsible for her day after day, year after year.  I don't mean walk away necessarily, but I certainly don't crucify Kyle for being sick and tired of Kim.  (and I don't even really like Kyle)


----------



## lh211

I'm getting very bored with this season. The Kim issue is boring and been done far too many times


----------



## Jeneen

lulilu said:


> I think having a sister like Kin would suck the life out of you.  So needy.  And difficult.  Why is Kyle responsible for her?  Isn't there a limit as to how much one is "responsible" for a sibling who is an addict and refuses to get/comply with help?  Plus she has grown children -- why aren't they stepping up?  I think it's because they all know that no matter what they do, Kim is going to drink and take drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Not until Kim decides to help herself is anyone responsible for her day after day, year after year.  I don't mean walk away necessarily, but I certainly don't crucify Kyle for being sick and tired of Kim.  (and I don't even really like Kyle)





My sister is the Kim and I'm the Kyle. After ten years of madness I am now estranged from her for the last two years. I just couldn't take it anymore. The whole situation is sad but I'm honestly a happier person for choosing not to enable her.


----------



## GoGlam

imgg said:


> I don't think the show would miss a beat without Brandi.  I actually think it could get higher ratings.  I hate watching Brandi and Kim.  Wish they both were gone.




I do too! Who/what topics would replace her is what makes me curious.  I want more of lifestyles like Lisa's, not drama from those like Brandi!


----------



## anabanana745

Kim looked like a total nutso on the plane yelling at Lisa. How embarrassing for her.


----------



## afcgirl

beekmanhill said:


> Good way to get out of answering.
> 
> Wiki probably has it, they are known for their accuracy.
> 
> It's easy, IF ANYONE WANTS TO BOTHER.  Otherwise they can lie, willy nilly, as many have.


 
Even if you can change official records, you can't change the fact that your old friends from high school are going to call you out on the internet with your real age and graduations photos.


----------



## guccimamma

:





lulilu said:


> I think having a sister like Kin would suck the life out of you.  So needy.  And difficult.  Why is Kyle responsible for her?  Isn't there a limit as to how much one is "responsible" for a sibling who is an addict and refuses to get/comply with help?  Plus she has grown children -- why aren't they stepping up?  I think it's because they all know that no matter what they do, Kim is going to drink and take drugs.
> 
> Not until Kim decides to help herself is anyone responsible for her day after day, year after year.  I don't mean walk away necessarily, but I certainly don't crucify Kyle for being sick and tired of Kim.  (and I don't even really like Kyle)


----------



## DivineMissM

krissa said:


> I wonder how much of a pass Kim will get at the reunion. I am so over her getting coddled as the wounded bird and she continues to be a jerk and a liar. I'm not even a Kyle fan and you can see she can't win. Kim can hold a grudge but when it comes to having Kyles back she has selective amnesia. I would walk away from a person like that. Too bad it's Kyles sister.



Agreed.  I think the addiction adds another level of mess, but I'm positive she'd be an awful person even if she was sober.



DC-Cutie said:


> I like Eileen - she's truthful without being hurtful.  No shade.  She's a breath of fresh air.  I'm on the fence when it comes to Lisa.  She seems nice, just too jumpy for my taste



Yes!  Eileen is my favorite right now.  She's funny and straightforward without being hateful or mean.  



imgg said:


> I don't think the show would miss a beat without Brandi.  I actually think it could get higher ratings.  I hate watching Brandi and Kim.  Wish they both were gone.



Agreed!  I'd rather watch Lisa give Giggy a pedicure than watch Brandi or Kim.



Jeneen said:


> My sister is the Kim and I'm the Kyle. After ten years of madness I am now estranged from her for the last two years. I just couldn't take it anymore. The whole situation is sad but I'm honestly a happier person for choosing not to enable her.



Good for you!  We did the same with my husband's sister. She was (is?) an alcoholic and pain pill abuser and did some really horrible things.  We haven't spoken to her in almost 5 years.  No regrets!


----------



## bisousx

I love the addition of Lisa R and Eileen - they are so normal and down to earth. Team them all day, can't wait to watch next week's episode.


----------



## susieserb

bisousx said:


> i love the addition of lisa r and eileen - they are so normal and down to earth. Team them all day, can't wait to watch next week's episode.


ikir!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slang

Wow Brandi totally threw Lisa R under the bus!! 

When she told Kim about Lisa R talking about Kim & her sobriety she forgot to mention her own part in it, like voicing her concerns about Kim aswell (to both Lisa & her sober coach BFF Jen). 
Geez, Brandi asked Lisa about staging an intervention so she had the same concerned yet left that part out of the story.


----------



## swags

I don't really buy Kim's I took one pain pill excuse. A pain pill may make you a bit high but not a flipping people off lunatic that she was the night of the get together.


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> I don't really buy Kim's I took one pain pill excuse. A pain pill may make you a bit high but not a flipping people off lunatic that she was the night of the get together.



I Dont either.


----------



## JessLovesTim

tomz_grl said:


> She was on her 21 day cleanse of no sugar or alcohol.




Lol!


----------



## LemonDrop

I'm so over Brandi's drama. There's good tv drama and then there is Brandi drama. Please can we get some new drama?! I'm actually excited to see next week when Lisa R throws her drink in Kim's face !!! Keep yo hands off my husband !!!


----------



## nastasja

LemonDrop said:


> I'm actually excited to see next week when Lisa R throws her drink in Kim's face !!!




I'm excited for next week too. Want to see this and the Amsterdam scenery!


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I like Eileen - she's truthful without being hurtful.  No shade.  She's a breath of fresh air.  I'm on the fence when it comes to Lisa.  She seems nice, just too jumpy for my taste


all of the above..

I like Lisa R , but while her "perkiness" is a good trait,  its a little much for me...


----------



## swags

I saw Lisa R on Kelly and Michael yesterday. She was saying how at first Harry said no she couldn't be on the show so that was to be the end of it but then after Harry thought about it he said okay.


Am I remembering someone else or at one point did Harry come out and say he had a sex addiction? Maybe 10 or 15 years ago? Also Lisa said the other night on the show that Harry has been sober for 3 years, I didn't know his issues were so recent.


----------



## imgg

swags said:


> I saw Lisa R on Kelly and Michael yesterday. She was saying how at first Harry said no she couldn't be on the show so that was to be the end of it but then after Harry thought about it he said okay.
> 
> 
> Am I remembering someone else or at one point did Harry come out and say he had a sex addiction? Maybe 10 or 15 years ago? Also Lisa said the other night on the show that Harry has been sober for 3 years, I didn't know his issues were so recent.



He was in a movie about sex addition.


----------



## Jeneen

I saw Lisa R on WWHL... New fillers in her cheeks. She doesn't need them!


----------



## susieserb

Jeneen said:


> I saw Lisa R on WWHL... New fillers in her cheeks. She doesn't need them!


The gal is exceptionally beautiful and she always was. BUT it's starting to erode with age (that youthfulness); she's still very attractive.  I would like to see a make over for her personally in the near future?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

swags said:


> Am I remembering someone else or at one point did Harry come out and say he had a sex addiction? Maybe 10 or 15 years ago? Also Lisa said the other night on the show that Harry has been sober for 3 years, I didn't know his issues were so recent.


 
Several years ago Harry & Lisa starred in a Lifetime TV movie about a husband and wife dealing with the husband's sex addiction. As far as I know Harry wasn't dealing with this issue in real life but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jeneen

susieserb said:


> The gal is exceptionally beautiful and she always was. BUT it's starting to erode with age (that youthfulness); she's still very attractive.  I would like to see a make over for her personally in the near future?




I agree. A few years ago she said she overdid it on the fillers and backed off them, but I guess she gave herself another unneeded touch up. I like her hairdo (on her) and think it's cute but she's been wearing it that way so long that I want to see something new.


----------



## zaara10

lulilu said:


> I think having a sister like Kin would suck the life out of you.  So needy.  And difficult.  Why is Kyle responsible for her?  Isn't there a limit as to how much one is "responsible" for a sibling who is an addict and refuses to get/comply with help?  Plus she has grown children -- why aren't they stepping up?  I think it's because they all know that no matter what they do, Kim is going to drink and take drugs.
> 
> Not until Kim decides to help herself is anyone responsible for her day after day, year after year.  I don't mean walk away necessarily, but I certainly don't crucify Kyle for being sick and tired of Kim.  (and I don't even really like Kyle)



I've said this before too. Kyle has a young daughter to take care of & a husband who she says doesn't help out much around the house, so you can't expect her to drop everything & take care of kim in the middle of the night. 
Kim almost thinks that bc she helped take care of Kyle while they were growing up, Kyle owes her now.


----------



## susieserb

zaara10 said:


> I've said this before too. Kyle has a young daughter to take care of & a husband who she says doesn't help out much around the house, so you can't expect her to drop everything & take care of kim in the middle of the night.
> Kim almost thinks that bc she helped take care of Kyle while they were growing up, Kyle owes her now.


When the crazies run the asylum you have chaos.


----------



## swags

GirlieShoppe said:


> Several years ago Harry & Lisa starred in a Lifetime TV movie about a husband and wife dealing with the husband's sex addiction. As far as I know Harry wasn't dealing with this issue in real life but I'm not sure.



I remember the movie and thought it was mimicing real life but I could be way off.


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> I remember the movie and thought it was mimicing real life but I could be way off.


Let's face it, the lifestyle of these people are all across the board.  Nothing would surprise me.  Remember Lisa said she and Harry love to watch porn; this was on the first episode of HWoBH.  I'm thinking nice for your kids to see and hear Lisa?


----------



## imgg

zaara10 said:


> I've said this before too. Kyle has a young daughter to take care of & a husband who she says doesn't help out much around the house, so you can't expect her to drop everything & take care of kim in the middle of the night.
> Kim almost thinks that bc she helped take care of Kyle while they were growing up, Kyle owes her now.


 
Agree, plus you can't help people who are unwilling to help themselves.


----------



## cjy

slang said:


> Wow Brandi totally threw Lisa R under the bus!!
> 
> When she told Kim about Lisa R talking about Kim & her sobriety she forgot to mention her own part in it, like voicing her concerns about Kim aswell (to both Lisa & her sober coach BFF Jen).
> Geez, Brandi asked Lisa about staging an intervention so she had the same concerned yet left that part out of the story.


I agree that whole scene made me squirm. Brandi was pretty vocal with Lisa R. during their sit down. I do hope Kim sees that. Brandi is not to be trusted, at all.


----------



## sgj99

.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

swags said:


> I remember the movie and thought it was mimicing real life but I could be way off.


 
My memory is not good, so I very well could be wrong, lol! Like susieserb, I would not be surprised if it was true.


----------



## fashiongirl26

Has anyone seen the First Look this week?

Kim is a vicious, mean addict that needs to go. Deflecting her issues and taking her anger out on Lisa R and Eileen. It's jaw-dropping drama. &#128563;


----------



## GoGlam

fashiongirl26 said:


> Has anyone seen the First Look this week?
> 
> Kim is a vicious, mean addict that needs to go. Deflecting her issues and taking her anger out on Lisa R and Eileen. It's jaw-dropping drama. &#128563;




I was just coming here to post the same!!! This is insane. Kim is on another level.


----------



## chowlover2

GoGlam said:


> I was just coming here to post the same!!! This is insane. Kim is on another level.




Agreed, she needs to go and take Brandi with her!


----------



## Baglady41

fashiongirl26 said:


> Has anyone seen the First Look this week?
> 
> Kim is a vicious, mean addict that needs to go. Deflecting her issues and taking her anger out on Lisa R and Eileen. It's jaw-dropping drama. &#128563;



I was just coming here to say the same thing. She is so vicious! I couldn't believe that scene.  Why anyone would put up with her after that is beyond me.


----------



## guccimamma

I felt bad for Yolanda, and the other people in the restaurant. So much crazy.


----------



## fashiongirl26

guccimamma said:


> I felt bad for Yolanda, and the other people in the restaurant. So much crazy.




I know. Yo was really coming from a place of love. I think she was hoping the trip would bond them but it only blew up in her face.


----------



## MrGoyard

Love the fact that they're visiting my country! I'm very proud that Yolanda represents the Dutch nationality. 
I'm always so annoyed when people only talk about the weed and the hookers. Amsterdam is soooo much more than that, it's insanely beautiful and has a very rich history/culture. I hope you get to see that in the next episode.


----------



## Jeneen

MrVuitton said:


> Love the fact that they're visiting my country! I'm very proud that Yolanda represents the Dutch nationality.
> 
> I'm always so annoyed when people only talk about the weed and the hookers. Amsterdam is soooo much more than that, it's insanely beautiful and has a very rich history/culture. I hope you get to see that in the next episode.




It's such a beautiful country. I want to visit one day. I really enjoyed hearing Yo speak to her mom in their native tongue.


----------



## MrGoyard

Jeneen said:


> It's such a beautiful country. I want to visit one day. I really enjoyed hearing Yo speak to her mom in their native tongue.


 Yes, that was so cool! She still speaks Dutch very well. =)


----------



## zaara10

fashiongirl26 said:


> Has anyone seen the First Look this week?
> 
> Kim is a vicious, mean addict that needs to go. Deflecting her issues and taking her anger out on Lisa R and Eileen. It's jaw-dropping drama. &#128563;




Holy crap, I just watched it! Lisa R was trying to apologize to Kim & she just went nuts! Did she call Eileen a beast??! I'm surprised Yolanda didn't step in earlier. Lisa R was ready to cut a b!tch when Kim started talking about her husband! Kim constantly expects ppl to defend her, but there is no way anyone can defend this behavior. They need to send her back home & check her in somewhere. She needs help.


----------



## Bentley1

I'm glad folks are starting to see the real Kim. Disliked the woman from
Day 1. The victim routine is exhausting and her friendship
Is honestly not even worth it.
She is a taker and contributes
Nothing. Get this woman off the show and Into intensive therapy. Yuck!


----------



## susieserb

Bentley1 said:


> I'm glad folks are starting to see the real Kim. Disliked the woman from
> Day 1. The victim routine is exhausting and her friendship
> Is honestly not even worth it.
> She is a taker and contributes
> Nothing. Get this woman off the show and Into intensive therapy. Yuck!


^^^yep~


----------



## ShoreGrl

can someone post a link to the first look? I can't find it.


----------



## Sassys

So Yolanda got a duplex suite and the other ladies got regular suites 

http://www.lhw.com/hotel/DE-LEUROPE...'europe+hotel&lid=spslwrvq4&pcrid=68132251160


----------



## Ladybug09

Jeneen said:


> It's such a beautiful country. I want to visit one day. I really enjoyed hearing Yo speak to her mom in their native tongue.



Me too!


----------



## slang

MrVuitton said:


> Love the fact that they're visiting my country! I'm very proud that Yolanda represents the Dutch nationality.
> I'm always so annoyed when people only talk about the weed and the hookers. Amsterdam is soooo much more than that, it's insanely beautiful and has a very rich history/culture. I hope you get to see that in the next episode.



I am so looking forward to this episode!
I was excited when I heard during filming that the cast trip was to Amsterdam, it's a place I've always wanted to visit. It's so beautiful and I hear the people are so friendly.

Do you watch Real Housewives of Cheshire? One of the ladies is Dutch on that show, her husband was a footballer.


----------



## Nahreen

slang said:


> I am so looking forward to this episode!
> I was excited when I heard during filming that the cast trip was to Amsterdam, it's a place I've always wanted to visit. It's so beautiful and I hear the people are so friendly.
> 
> Do you watch Real Housewives of Cheshire? One of the ladies is Dutch on that show, her husband was a footballer.



Amsterdam is nice. I was there 2 years ago. We often fly via Amsterdam. We have direct flight there from our city.

Yes I watch Real Housewives of Cheshire. Can't stand Leanne or Dawn. Leanne only tell part of the conversation that occured.


----------



## guccimamma

Bentley1 said:


> I'm glad folks are starting to see the real Kim. Disliked the woman from
> Day 1. The victim routine is exhausting and her friendship
> Is honestly not even worth it.
> She is a taker and contributes
> Nothing. Get this woman off the show and Into intensive therapy. Yuck!



agree with everything.  she was married to the richest family of all. she can't keep her $hit together. 

at a certain point you have to wash your hands of a situation, the time spent on kim is wasted.


----------



## 26Alexandra

guccimamma said:


> agree with everything.  she was married to the richest family of all. she can't keep her $hit together.
> 
> 
> 
> at a certain point you have to wash your hands of a situation, the time spent on kim is wasted.




Which husband do you mean?


----------



## lucywife

26alexandra said:


> which husband do you mean?


 #2


----------



## guccimamma

26Alexandra said:


> Which husband do you mean?



the son of this man:

http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2005/11/davis200511


----------



## Nishi621

nice how Brandi was nice enough to tell Kim what Lisa R. said which really wasn't that bad, but conveniently left out the fact that Brandi herself was running around town talking to everyone about Kim too.

And, Kyle was right when Kim was screaming at her that Kyle never has her back and doesn't defend her and Kyle said "this is indefensible"


Oh, and in "first look", did I see that right? Did Lisa R. really crack a wine glass on the table and then point the shard ends at Kim like she wanted to cut her? Holy moly!! Don't mess with Lisa R!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nishi621 said:


> nice how Brandi was nice enough to tell Kim what Lisa R. said which really wasn't that bad, but conveniently left out the fact that Brandi herself was running around town talking to everyone about Kim too.
> 
> And, Kyle was right when Kim was screaming at her that Kyle never has her back and doesn't defend her and Kyle said "this is indefensible"
> 
> 
> Oh, and in "first look", did I see that right? Did Lisa R. really crack a wine glass on the table and then point the shard ends at Kim like she wanted to cut her? Holy moly!! Don't mess with Lisa R!!!



More like don't mess with Harry Hamlin!


----------



## Bentley1

I've really grown to like Lisa, but I think she reacted really immaturely to crazy Kim. That gave Kim power and she was so smug bc she knew she had hit a weak spot with Lisa. She should certainly have reacted, but what she did was just overkill and made me cringe when I saw Kim gloating.


----------



## buzzytoes

So what exactly is Kim threatening to tell everyone? She keeps saying "everyone will know" as Lisa R. is threatening her?


----------



## LemonDrop

I think I just love Lisa R.  I love her and am terrified of her all at the same time!!!  I bet Brandi doesn't mess with her ever!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking forward to tonight's episode..


----------



## sgj99

Sweetpea83 said:


> Looking forward to tonight's episode..


 
so am I, I want to hear what sets Lisa R off.


----------



## Jeneen

Sweetpea83 said:


> Looking forward to tonight's episode..




Me too. I didn't see the first look so I'm alllll ready to go!


----------



## Ladybug09

Mee too!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Kim is staring daggers at Lisa R.

Love it Eileen did not back down.

And the piece of bread comment....was she hinting at an eating disorder.
Wendy W. told Lisa R. not to go in this show! Hope she doesn't end up a casualty in the marriage dept!


----------



## shoegal

Ok - Kim is NUTS and Brandi instigated this ENTIRE situation. What was the purpose in her telling Kim? And Kyle is right, her behavior is indefensible.


----------



## fashiongirl26

This ish is bananas!  &#128563;


----------



## tatsu_k

Wow, i think alcohol ruined the last working cell in Kim's brain, she needs to see a specialist asap


----------



## Zookzik

tatsu_k said:


> Wow, i think alcohol ruined the last working cell in Kim's brain, she needs to see a specialist asap




Agreed...


----------



## Ladybug09

Sorry Lisa Was digging at Kim though, that whole story about the sister, did she have to bring that up knowing the tensions with Kim?!


----------



## zaara10

Wait but did Kim apologize to Lisa for talking crap about her husband? I didn't hear it. I don't think I could move on that fast.


----------



## GoGlam

Well that was the fastest mood change anyone in a massive fight has probably had in reality tv history


----------



## shoegal

Why anyone says or does anything beyond the superficial in Brandi's presence I don't know.


----------



## kcf68

Lisa R.  "I have kids and they know I never ever not eat cake"!


----------



## Ladybug09

shoegal said:


> Why anyone says or does anything beyond the superficial in Brandi's presence I don't know.



But it's true what she says, they're hypocritical.


----------



## shoegal

Not at all. The things Brandi does are done on camera. Those things are fair game. Something that doesn't happen on camera - no. But I'm sure they could drag her.


----------



## Ladybug09

shoegal said:


> Not at all. The things Brandi does are done on camera. Those things are fair game. Something that doesn't happen on camera - no. But I'm sure they could drag her.



On camera/ not on camera...what...nah no matter when it's done it's game. They can't compartmentalize like that. Everybody else's ish gets dragged on these shows, why not theirs. After all it is reality and they Know what they signed on for.


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> Kim is staring daggers at Lisa R.
> 
> Love it Eileen did not back down.
> 
> 
> And the piece of bread comment....was she hinting at an eating disorder.
> Wendy W. told Lisa R. not to go in this show! Hope she doesn't end up a casualty in the marriage dept!



yes!



shoegal said:


> Ok - Kim is NUTS and Brandi instigated this ENTIRE situation. What was the purpose in her telling Kim? And Kyle is right, her behavior is indefensible.



without a doubt, that is the truth.  you can't defend crazy.


----------



## LemonDrop

Ladybug09 said:


> On camera/ not on camera...what...nah no matter when it's done it's game. They can't compartmentalize like that. Everybody else's ish gets dragged on these shows, why not theirs. After all it is reality and they Know what they signed on for.



I think all of them can compartmentalize except Brandi. Even Kim. This is a job for them. And while they create a fantasy for viewers that we are in on every detail of their lives - we really aren't. What happens off camera is expected to stay off camera. This is a cast of 3 professional actresses, 3 professional reality stars and 1 lunatic who is set on keeping it real.


----------



## Sassys

That restaurant scene was so fake. No one from the restaurant says anything to them.

Why are they crying, like they were in a brawl. These women would never survive a day in NYC. If you are crying like that over an argument.


----------



## fashiongirl26

Sassys said:


> That restaurant scene was so fake. No one from the restaurant says anything to them.




Looked pretty real to me. Everyone's reactions were very genuine.


----------



## Sassys

fashiongirl26 said:


> Looked pretty real to me. Everyone's reactions were very genuine.



4 of them are actresses.What restaurant does not send a manager over to your table, when there is raised voices coming from your table?


----------



## Sassys

Lisa R, "I am never speaking to Kim again". Then lets her into her hotel room??


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Lisa R, "I am never speaking to Kim again". Then lets her into her hotel room??




I was speechless at that!


----------



## myheartispink

I wish they would take Brandi and Kim off the show. Kim needs serious help, and Brandi is a piece of work. When she brought up smoking with Kyle off camera... she would lose her MIND if someone said that she has done drugs off camera. She would fly off the handle and lose it, 100%. 'My boys, don't go after my kids' etc etc. No doubt about it. But she is crazy and always has to live by her own set of rules. She is EXHAUSTING to watch!


----------



## shoegal

myheartispink said:


> I wish they would take Brandi and Kim off the show. Kim needs serious help, and Brandi is a piece of work. When she brought up smoking with Kyle off camera... she would lose her MIND if someone said that she has done drugs off camera. She would fly off the handle and lose it, 100%. 'My boys, don't go after my kids' etc etc. No doubt about it. But she is crazy and always has to live by her own set of rules. She is EXHAUSTING to watch!




Agreed! Just like thought it was ok to bring up the so called rumors that Bella was an alcoholic. Never heard or read that anywhere but in her mind that was fair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hate that Bravo makes these ladies participate in trips. There is already tension, then put them on a plane together and have them around each other for dinner is just a recipe for disaster. 

Kim needs to leave. I said that the season she went to rehab and didn't make it to the reunion. 

I agree that Brandi will turn on Kyle and probably spill her tea. 

Brandi was just waiting on the edge of her seat to say something about her pot smoking in Kyle's presence. 

Eileen seems really cool. I'm glad she doesn't back down.


----------



## 336

Kim needs help.


----------



## shoegal

I think Brandi is so jealous she can't see straight. She's tried to attack everyone and the sorest spot for Kyle besides her kids is her sister. Brandi has already attacked her marriage. Which I think is hilarious for her to then call Eileen a home wrecker. If she believed what's being said I would think she would support Kyle.


----------



## Daydrmer

Kim is killing me with this whole "you should have come to me" BS with Lisa R. Eileen came straight to her with her concerns and now you dislike her for that. You can't win either way with Kim. 

I really really really want her off the show.


----------



## 336

Can anyone ID Yolanda's cream coat at the airport? So fab


----------



## DC-Cutie

shoegal said:


> I think Brandi is so jealous she can't see straight. She's tried to attack everyone and the sorest spot for Kyle besides her kids is her sister. Brandi has already attacked her marriage. Which I think is hilarious for her to then call Eileen a home wrecker. If she believed what's being said I would think she would support Kyle.



Brandi's go-to dig is always about someone's marriage or husband. I swear, she is a woman scorned that needs to GET OVER IT!


----------



## AECornell

I found it super annoying that they even went to the coffee shop if they weren't going to have any pot. Don't sit there and act like it's such a taboo thing, don't go in at all.

I guess I just don't understand how people (sorry to generalize, I don't really mean to) can glorify wine and drink so much, but smoking/eating pot is like the most terrible thing a "parent" can do. They all used their kids as an excuse.

It's not that serious. Your kids will or won't try it, regardless of what you did.


----------



## swags

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry Lisa Was digging at Kim though, that whole story about the sister, did she have to bring that up knowing the tensions with Kim?!


 
I agree, there wasn't any reason to bring that up in front of everyone. Plus why is Harry off limits? And why is Lisa R so judgmental to Kim if her own husband is an alcoholic? She was going on about Kyle putting up with Kim's behavior for so long. 


Kyles crying, whether its real or fake, please please make it stop.


----------



## sgj99

Daydrmer said:


> Kim is killing me with this whole "you should have come to me" BS with Lisa R. Eileen came straight to her with her concerns and now you dislike her for that. You can't win either way with Kim.
> 
> I really really really want her off the show.



and why did she go after LisaR?  i thought they had settled it on the plane on the way to Calgary for the Foster's event.  and then she was ugly to Eileen yet never apologized to either lady for nasty comments.  i want her off the show too - she adds nothing but negativity.



AECornell said:


> I found it super annoying that they even went to the coffee shop if they weren't going to have any pot. Don't sit there and act like it's such a taboo thing, don't go in at all.
> 
> *I guess I just don't understand how people (sorry to generalize, I don't really mean to) can glorify wine and drink so much, but smoking/eating pot is like the most terrible thing a "parent" can do. They all used their kids as an excuse.
> *
> It's not that serious. Your kids will or won't try it, regardless of what you did.



i'm not excusing it but i think so many people regard alcohol (for adults) as okay yet pot not because alcohol is legal - it's just a generational mind-set, i think.


----------



## AECornell

Oh I definitely agree with you. I wonder what Yo's brother thinks of it because it's legal for him so he probably doesn't think it's that taboo.

I can imagine people being nervous to smoke/eat it for the first time or if they've only done it once a long time ago, because you don't know how it's going to effect you. I feel like that is the real reason they don't want to participate (nerves, awkward), not because they're that moral where they don't want their kids to do it because they did.



sgj99 said:


> i'm not excusing it but i think so many people regard alcohol (for adults) as okay yet pot not because alcohol is legal - it's just a generational mind-set, i think.


----------



## Jeneen

Sassys said:


> 4 of them are actresses.What restaurant does not send a manager over to your table, when there is raised voices coming from your table?




Sometimes the producers keep them away... I think that happened at the Atlanta restaurant. Or the staff did come and they cut it out. 

Or it's scripted. Just coming up with theories.


----------



## Jeneen

Daydrmer said:


> Kim is killing me with this whole "you should have come to me" BS with Lisa R. Eileen came straight to her with her concerns and now you dislike her for that. You can't win either way with Kim.
> 
> I really really really want her off the show.




Yes!


----------



## Jeneen

AECornell said:


> I found it super annoying that they even went to the coffee shop if they weren't going to have any pot. Don't sit there and act like it's such a taboo thing, don't go in at all.
> 
> I guess I just don't understand how people (sorry to generalize, I don't really mean to) can glorify wine and drink so much, but smoking/eating pot is like the most terrible thing a "parent" can do. They all used their kids as an excuse.
> 
> It's not that serious. Your kids will or won't try it, regardless of what you did.




They just don't want to be filmed doing it -eye roll- especially Brandi with her custody issues, but I understand her being cautious.


----------



## MKB0925

I don't know if it is just me but Kim always appears to be "on something". I certainly think she has had more than one pain pill in 3 years.  Eileen handled herself very well imo.  Brandi is just trash...


----------



## susieserb

These caste of characters are _always conscious_ of the fringe element i.e. that would be *US*.  

That's why these shows can never, ever be deemed "true reality" because 1) we're mostly dealing with actors and actresses 2) they get PAID 3) perception of their personal life/career and how it effects them financially/legally all fit into the equation.  They simply can not be justified as 100% authentic.  The truth is in the grey zone leaving the viewing audience to guess what is real and what is not.  And folks that's exactly what Bravo wants.

So watch all these scenes with a jaded eye and remember who's zooming who.


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> I agree, there wasn't any reason to bring that up in front of everyone. Plus why is Harry off limits? And why is Lisa R so judgmental to Kim if her own husband is an alcoholic? She was going on about Kyle putting up with Kim's behavior for so long.
> 
> 
> Kyles crying, whether its real or fake, please please make it stop.



Yeah, why does Harry get a pass.  Lisa is sooooo concerned about KIm.  And why does Lisa get a pass for throwing glass, if it really was glass.   

My biggest laugh is when Lisa told Kyle she has to separate herself from Kim.  Just the other week she was mad at Brandi for getting in between Kyle and Kim.

Kyle cries because an emotional scene brings the camera crew.  And poor me, look what I put up with is her mantra.  

I'm convinced its mostly scripted.


----------



## LADC_chick

Is it really hypocrisy if you're practicing discretion? Brandi has this idea that she has to let everything out at every single moment of every single hour of every single day or you're being "fake." Some folks simply don't do that. It isn't hypocritcal for Kyle to turn down the cake on camera because she knows her daughters watch. Brandi's reasoning is the same BS she gave for why she outed Adrienne's surrogacy. Bish, how parents wish to relate to their children is not your concern!

How I act in the privacy of my home differs from the way that I behave on the metro which is different from how I am at work. It's not hypocritcal; it's knowing how to carry myself based on the context of a given situation.


----------



## susieserb

LADC_chick said:


> Is it really hypocrisy if you're practicing discretion? Brandi has this idea that she has to let everything out at every single moment of every single hour of every single day or you're being "fake." Some folks simply don't do that. It isn't hypocritcal for Kyle to turn down the cake on camera because she knows her daughters watch. Brandi's reasoning is the same BS she gave for why she outed Adrienne's surrogacy. Bish, how parents wish to relate to their children is not your concern!
> 
> How I act in the privacy of my home differs from the way that I behave on the metro which is different from how I am at work. It's not hypocritcal; it's knowing how to carry myself based on the context of a given situation.


LOL not where the COIN is concerned; emotional prostitution.


----------



## leoparda

I can't believe Brandi just threw it out there about her and Kyle smoking a joint.. lmao

Kim is acting really defensive

Kyle cries all the time

Lisa V is too funny..


----------



## Sassys

leoparda said:


> I can't believe Brandi just threw it out there about her and Kyle smoking a joint.. lmao
> ..



I don't blame her. I personally have never smoked pot or eaten it. The fact that Kyle was acting like she was above it, but did it at another time with Brandi was stupid. She sat there and admitted she did it with Brandi, but then says, she doesn't want her daughters to see this. Uh, your daughters will see you admitted you did it a few days/weeks ago.


----------



## Jeneen

LADC_chick said:


> Is it really hypocrisy if you're practicing discretion? Brandi has this idea that she has to let everything out at every single moment of every single hour of every single day or you're being "fake." Some folks simply don't do that. It isn't hypocritcal for Kyle to turn down the cake on camera because she knows her daughters watch. Brandi's reasoning is the same BS she gave for why she outed Adrienne's surrogacy. Bish, how parents wish to relate to their children is not your concern!
> 
> 
> 
> How I act in the privacy of my home differs from the way that I behave on the metro which is different from how I am at work. It's not hypocritcal; it's knowing how to carry myself based on the context of a given situation.



I agree. I know they are on a reality show and things are made public, but does every little private thing need to come out?


----------



## leoparda

buzzytoes said:


> So what exactly is Kim threatening to tell everyone? She keeps saying "everyone will know" as Lisa R. is threatening her?



Yes what is it? Also why did Lisa R just forgive her quick like that.. Did Kim threaten her again about what she know's about her husband.. hmmm


----------



## lulilu

Kim is just plain mean.  Lisa R apologized a couple of times, and she continued to go after her.  I was glad Lisa and Eilleen didn't back down (although who knows what the threat was).  

Kyle should shut up and drop her sister.  No one would blame her.  If Kathy is such a better sister, let her deal with Kim.  Kim will never leave Kyle alone.

And what in the world was Brandi's little hissy fit at the end?  Didn't she get enough camera time.  smh


----------



## tomz_grl

lulilu said:


> And what in the world was Brandi's little hissy fit at the end?  Didn't she get enough camera time.  smh


 
I think she's fed up with the hypocrisy of some of the other ladies and honestly, I can't blame her.


----------



## Oruka

sgj99 said:


> *and why did she go after LisaR*?  i thought they had settled it on the plane on the way to Calgary for the Foster's event.  and then she was ugly to Eileen yet never apologized to either lady for nasty comments.  i want her off the show too - she adds nothing but negativity.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not excusing it but i think so many people regard alcohol (for adults) as okay yet pot not because alcohol is legal - it's just a generational mind-set, i think.


 
Kim went ballistic on Lisa R's *** because yet again she is bringing up Kim sobriety after she had asked her several times to let it go. Kim even said that LisaR texted her to discuss and she replied NO but again at dinner she brought Kim issues in relation to her sister dying from drug overdose.

I can see Kim's point of view and would have acted the same but much earlier. She is trying to move on with her life, trying to do some acting again ( hence small roles in Revenge) and her kids are affected when rumours start up about her drinking or using drugs. She could have been classier but damn how many times can she say let it go before Lisa R gets the point. 

Also, Kyle could have squashed the whole thing by telling Eileen and Lisa R that Kim has been clean (more or less for 3 years) and they would deal with it as a family. Kim has grown children (29, 25, 24 and 19) and surely they would be  more inclined to know if she is still using versus people who spend a few hrs with her per week for a show. They are using her sobriety as their storylines and that would piss me off too.


----------



## Ladybug09

AECornell said:


> I found it super annoying that they even went to the coffee shop if they weren't going to have any pot. Don't sit there and act like it's such a taboo thing, don't go in at all.
> 
> I guess I just don't understand how people (sorry to generalize, I don't really mean to) can glorify wine and drink so much, but smoking/eating pot is like the most terrible thing a "parent" can do. They all used their kids as an excuse.
> 
> It's not that serious. Your kids will or won't try it, regardless of what you did.


I found it annoying too (and I think Brandi did also).....I hate all the sanctimonious acting and then they are toking it up at home....and I agree with what you said, why even bother to go to the shop.. The only person I feel is honest on this show is Lisa V, yeah, she doesn't disclose her entire life, but she is able to have fun. I like Eileen also. Lisa R is starting to come across as passive aggressive.


----------



## DivineMissM

LADC_chick said:


> Is it really hypocrisy if you're practicing discretion? Brandi has this idea that she has to let everything out at every single moment of every single hour of every single day or you're being "fake." Some folks simply don't do that. It isn't hypocritcal for Kyle to turn down the cake on camera because she knows her daughters watch. Brandi's reasoning is the same BS she gave for why she outed Adrienne's surrogacy. Bish, how parents wish to relate to their children is not your concern!
> 
> *How I act in the privacy of my home differs from the way that I behave on the metro which is different from how I am at work. It's not hypocritcal; it's knowing how to carry myself based on the context of a given situation.*



Right.  There's nothing wrong with acting certain ways in certain settings.  That's called being an adult.  



Sassys said:


> I don't blame her. I personally have never smoked pot or eaten it. The fact that Kyle was acting like she was above it, but did it at another time with Brandi was stupid. She sat there and admitted she did it with Brandi, but then says, she doesn't want her daughters to see this. Uh, your daughters will see you admitted you did it a few days/weeks ago.





Ladybug09 said:


> I found it annoying too (and I think Brandi did also).....I hate all the sanctimonious acting and then they are toking it up at home....and I agree with what you said, why even bother to go to the shop.. The only person I feel is honest on this show is Lisa V, yeah, she doesn't disclose her entire life, but she is able to have fun. I like Eileen also. Lisa R is starting to come across as passive aggressive.



Yeah, but I wouldn't want it on camera either.  Even though they're in a place where it's legal, it's still very taboo here.  You never know who might use that against you.


----------



## susieserb

I'm sorry, but Kim's behavior in the limo and at the party was repugnant, disgusting and Lisa Rinna was at the receiving end of her bizarreness.  One only has to look at Kim to know she is off, rumors are not necessary Kim does a fine job of propitiation through her squirrelly actions?


----------



## susieserb

Jeneen said:


> I agree. I know they are on a reality show and things are made public, but does every little private thing need to come out?


Here's where I'm confused.  Yes Brandy smoked pot in the presence of Kyle,  but do we know for *certain* that Kyle was also doing the same?  That never really came out.

Me also thinks BRAVO insisted that the ladies have some kind of pot story since they were in Amsterdam.  Lord knows they kept mentioning the legalization and use of dope  prior to going to the country?


----------



## LADC_chick

Ladybug09 said:


> I found it annoying too (and I think Brandi did also).....I hate all the sanctimonious acting and then they are toking it up at home....and I agree with what you said, why even bother to go to the shop.. The only person I feel is honest on this show is *Lisa V, yeah, she doesn't disclose her entire life, but she is able to have fun.* I like Eileen also. Lisa R is starting to come across as passive aggressive.



Isn't that entirely why Brandi is b!tching about these women? She wants them to disclose every little bit about themselves because she has no filter or no shame or any kind of discretion about her own behavior. If they don't disclose every bit, she calls them "hypocrites." So, how can Lisa be considered "honest" without disclosing her entire life, but Kyle a "hypocrite" for the same?


----------



## guccimamma

honestly, i don't understand why lisa and eileen give a flying fig about kim.

addicts are a dime a dozen in LA, i'm sure they could find someone else to help.


----------



## First Lady

I just want Brandi off this show! She's WACK and dated. That keep it real/100 lifestyle went out in 2010. Besides every scene she's miserable and dreadful to watch, because she's jealous of the majority of them.


----------



## zaara10

Did I hear it wrong or did kim call Eileen a beast? Who calls another woman that? Lol. And I love Eileen's soap opera ish reaction!


----------



## Deco

Kim's cagey, slippery act is very well rehearsed and perfected.  It's probably the same act she used for decades to conceal her drinking, and I see her acting the same way now:  getting violently defensive, deflecting all scrutiny and attacking the scrutinizer with disproportionate ire, putting on the "if you question my sobriety, you're hurting my children" halo, checking herself into the hospital for "pain" for preemptive sympathy lest anyone dare accuse her of having fallen off the wagon, indignantly attacking anyone who would question her self-proclaimed (and by now questionable) sobriety, and wrapping herself up in thick layers of secrecy passed off as privacy to protect her re-emerging habit.  Yes, she did tell Lisa R. to back off several times, but not once was it in a rational way.  Each time her delivery of the "back off" message screamed "I'm UNWELL!!!"

Lisa R. throwing the wine glass was just nutty.  In all my years I've never encountered a single person who acts like that.  And yet we can look forward to at least one such violent outburst among grown women in each season of every RH franchise.

Kyle acts like an abused co-dependent.  That Kim can even push her buttons like that at this stage tells me she's trapped in a life-time pattern of being guilt-manipulated by sicko Kim, and Kyle provides the rest of the sickness to complete and repeat the cycle forever.


----------



## shoegal

First Lady said:


> I just want Brandi off this show! She's WACK and dated. That keep it real/100 lifestyle went out in 2010. Besides every scene she's miserable and dreadful to watch, because she's jealous of the majority of them.




Exactly!


----------



## Grace123

Does anyone else think it's odd they're having this brawl over sobriety in Amsterdam? &#128515;


----------



## lucywife

336 said:


> Can anyone ID Yolanda's cream coat at the airport? So fab


 yes, I would love to know that too! 
Don't care about Kim and her drunken screeching at all. Too much dramatic acting on Lisa R's part, nobody died, enjoy the free trip. Sheesh...


----------



## guccimamma

Grace123 said:


> Does anyone else think it's odd they're having this brawl over sobriety in Amsterdam? &#128515;



Quote of the day


----------



## CaliQT

For all Brandi's preaching about being honest and keeping it real, she's the most dishonest of all. Her revealed truths are very selective. I doubt she told her boys she was photographed with a tampon string hanging out, or that she goes around revealing people's secrets... Of course a SANE person understands why she wouldn't do this, but, according to her own rules of hypocrisy, she's being a fake, lying hypocrite for not doing so. 

And the way she carries on with defending her "truth canon" ways is exactly with the same venom that Kim defends her fake sobriety. It's nothing more than smoke and mirrors to keep the truth hidden. 

I also have a friend who, like Brandi, insists on revealing all her own dirty laundry right up front - and continually does so on numerous first dates... only to be devastated when the guy doesn't fall head over heels in love for finally having found a woman who is genuine!!! She's attempted to take her own life several times because she just can't understand why no man wants a relationship with her when she's so open and honest and therefore - The Perfect Woman. 

You just can't argue or help those with these warped ideas of what is proper behavior. We've tried with our friend and I'm sure many have tried with Brandi... it's exhausting and should only be attempted by professionals.


----------



## slang

If Brandi is so honest and wants everything out in the open why didn't she tell Kim she is also worried about her sobriety and not just that Lisa R is. Brandi tried to get Lisa R to help her stage an intervention and even discussed Kim w/ her BFF who is a sober coach.
She wanted to stir things up with Kim and Kyle and now Kim & Lisa R - yet she omitted the fact she was in agreement with everything Lisa R had to say...


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> Is it really hypocrisy if you're practicing discretion? Brandi has this idea that she has to let everything out at every single moment of every single hour of every single day or you're being "fake." Some folks simply don't do that. It isn't hypocritcal for Kyle to turn down the cake on camera because she knows her daughters watch. Brandi's reasoning is the same BS she gave for why she outed Adrienne's surrogacy. Bish, how parents wish to relate to their children is not your concern!
> 
> How I act in the privacy of my home differs from the way that I behave on the metro which is different from how I am at work. It's not hypocritcal; it's knowing how to carry myself based on the context of a given situation.


nope, no problem practicing discretion.....but don't try to act like the outraged virgin if you're the biggest whore in the whorehouse...just keep quiet


----------



## Ladybug09

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, why does Harry get a pass.  Lisa is sooooo concerned about KIm.  And why does Lisa get a pass for throwing glass, if it really was glass.
> 
> My biggest laugh is when Lisa told Kyle she has to separate herself from Kim.  Just the other week she was mad at Brandi for getting in between Kyle and Kim.
> 
> Kyle cries because an emotional scene brings the camera crew.  And poor me, look what I put up with is her mantra.
> 
> I'm convinced its mostly scripted.


And this is what Brandi is talking about...why do some get a pass and not others. Some do the same behaviors she does, maybe not as extreme, but it's not as frowned upon.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I don't blame her. I personally have never smoked pot or eaten it. The fact that Kyle was acting like she was above it, but did it at another time with Brandi was stupid. She sat there and admitted she did it with Brandi, but then says, she doesn't want her daughters to see this. Uh, your daughters will see you admitted you did it a few days/weeks ago.


Exactly, neither have I! And I wouldn't have acted the way they did, if I felt uncomfortable watching the other, or knew I didn't want to partake, I would not go to the coffee shop.


----------



## Ladybug09

tomz_grl said:


> I think she's fed up with the hypocrisy of some of the other ladies and honestly, I can't blame her.


Yes! Exactly this!


----------



## Ladybug09

susieserb said:


> Here's where I'm confused.  Yes Brandy smoked pot in the presence of Kyle,  but do we know for *certain* that Kyle was also doing the same?  That never really came out.
> 
> Me also thinks BRAVO insisted that the ladies have some kind of pot story since they were in Amsterdam.  Lord knows they kept mentioning the legalization and use of dope  prior to going to the country?


Yes we know for certain because Kyle admitted to it in that episode and stated she did not want her kids to know about it. Also in other episodes, she had implied smoking it.


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> Did I hear it wrong or did kim call Eileen a beast? Who calls another woman that? Lol. And I love Eileen's soap opera ish reaction!


Haha, she DID! I loved that Eileen came right back at her!


----------



## DrDior

They need to give the drunk has-been the axe and she can take her friend, the drunk never-been, with her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> Haha, she DID! I loved that Eileen came right back at her!


Eileen is my favorite housewife now..lol.


----------



## lho

Sweetpea83 said:


> Eileen is my favorite housewife now..lol.



Me too!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

^ Yes Eileen was great in this episode. I am looking forward to fully see her response to Brandi's homewrecker remark.


----------



## swags

Ladybug09 said:


> Yes we know for certain because Kyle admitted to it in that episode and stated she did not want her kids to know about it. Also in other episodes, she had implied smoking it.


 


I'm guessing Kyles older daughters have tried pot already.


----------



## AECornell

Because no one likes Brandi. When people like you, you get away with more.



Ladybug09 said:


> And this is what Brandi is talking about...why do some get a pass and not others. Some do the same behaviors she does, maybe not as extreme, but it's not as frowned upon.


----------



## Jeneen

AECornell said:


> Because no one likes Brandi. When people like you, you get away with more.




Very true.


----------



## summer2815

Kim Richards is great at creating drama on "The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" -- and even better at creating stories ... TMZ has learned.
If you missed it ... Richards accused fellow cast member Lisa Rinna of hiding a family secret involving her husband Harry Hamlin &#65279;-- prompting Lisa to do the whole shout, threaten, and shatter a glass thing the 'Housewives' do so well.
Fans have been speculating wildly about what dirt Kim has on Hamlin -- but we've learned she made the whole thing up just to get under Rinna's skin.
Production sources tell us the issue will be brought up again on the reunion episode -- and Kim will admit she created the whole story.
Fake or not ... it made for great TV. 




http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/05/kim-richards-lisa-rinna-fight-husband-harry-hamlin-story-make-up/


----------



## robbins65

I use to feel sorry for Kim.  Not anymore.  There is something wrong with her.   Felt bad for Lisa R, because Kim really touched a nerve there, thought she was going to kill her.   lol

Guess Harry is a cheater or something!


----------



## Jeneen

summer2815 said:


> Kim Richards is great at creating drama on "The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" -- and even better at creating stories ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> If you missed it ... Richards accused fellow cast member Lisa Rinna of hiding a family secret involving her husband Harry Hamlin &#65279;-- prompting Lisa to do the whole shout, threaten, and shatter a glass thing the 'Housewives' do so well.
> 
> Fans have been speculating wildly about what dirt Kim has on Hamlin -- but we've learned she made the whole thing up just to get under Rinna's skin.
> 
> Production sources tell us the issue will be brought up again on the reunion episode -- and Kim will admit she created the whole story.
> 
> Fake or not ... it made for great TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/05/kim-richards-lisa-rinna-fight-husband-harry-hamlin-story-make-up/



I had a crazy aunt like that. Would say she was going to "expose my secrets" when I was a teenager... I had no idea what she was talking about but the way it was said was anxiety provoking. 

Alcohol and drug use can induce early memory loss/dementia rye symptoms. It's so sad. I wish Kim would return to a recovery place, even if she is not using regularly. She needs a sobriety tune up.


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> I'm guessing Kyles older daughters have tried pot already.



Lol, could be...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim needs to be ashamed. Because she was faced with her addiction issues, she makes up a fake story to deflect attention.  That's so low. 

Lisa R was acting like she used to hang in the clubs deep, breaking glass and pointing it ready to charge!  She wasn't playing with Kim.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> *Kim needs to be ashamed. Because she was faced with her addiction issues, she makes up a fake story to deflect attention.  That's so low.*
> 
> Lisa R was acting like she used to hang in the clubs deep, breaking glass and pointing it ready to charge!  She wasn't playing with Kim.


----------



## guccimamma

Ladybug09 said:


> Yes we know for certain because Kyle admitted to it in that episode and stated she did not want her kids to know about it. Also in other episodes, she had implied smoking it.



i don't view it as hypocritical if you don't want your kids to know about it. parents have the right to keep things from their children. 

i think brandy talked out of turn, then tried to cover herself by calling kyle a hypocrite and screaming in the middle of the sidewalk.


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> I'm guessing Kyles older daughters have tried pot already.



Given that Kyle is aunt to the Hilton progeny, I think there is quite an extensive knowledge of drugs in Richards circle.


----------



## AECornell

I was thinking about their behavior. 

On one hand, I would rather my kid see me (on TV, this is as if I was them) or know that I've tried smoking pot, than see me act like a completely immature, horrible, lunatic of a person. 

On the other, I wonder if Kyle, or some of the others who have addiction in their family, didn't want to partake because it would look bad. Like "I've talked until I was blue in the face about how addiction is bad, but here let me smoke this and get high."


----------



## nastasja

robbins65 said:


> Felt bad for Lisa R...
> 
> Guess Harry is a cheater or something!




Lisa seems to have a good sense of humor. She's hashtagging her IG pictures with #whatdidharrydo


----------



## Bentley1

AECornell said:


> Because no one likes Brandi. When people like you, you get away with more.




Lol, good point. A point that I'm sure
Is very lost on her. Seems like
She can't grasp the fact that she's not liked, despite people having
Every reason to dislike her. #delusional


----------



## AECornell

And the thing is, she has such potential to be liked. She's a fun-loving person, but she takes it too far. She takes everything too far. I'm all for a bit of inappropriate, but when you go on the Today Show and ask Matt Lauer if he wants you to make out with Vivica, you know her persona on RH is not an act.



Bentley1 said:


> Lol, good point. A point that I'm sure
> Is very lost on her. Seems like
> She can't grasp the fact that she's not liked, despite people having
> Every reason to dislike her. #delusional


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> i don't view it as hypocritical if you don't want your kids to know about it. parents have the right to keep things from their children.
> 
> i think brandy talked out of turn, then tried to cover herself by calling kyle a hypocrite and screaming in the middle of the sidewalk.



Then don't put yourself in situations where all your ish has the potential to come out. I think if kyle and the others where just sitting there and not providing a bunch of commentary, all would have been well, but she was acting as if she didn't even know how to roll a joint when she CLEARLY has experience, so yeah, I would say her behavior was hypocritical.


----------



## guccimamma

Ladybug09 said:


> Then don't put yourself in situations where all your ish has the potential to come out. I think if kyle and the others where just sitting there and not providing a bunch of commentary, all would have been well, but she was acting as if she didn't even know how to roll a joint when she CLEARLY has experience, so yeah, I would say her behavior was hypocritical.



i'd be a hypocrite in that situation as well, then.

 i'd rather be a hypocrite than behave like brandy on television and in public, what are her kids going to think of her when they are teenagers? what moral guidance can she provide?


----------



## susieserb

Here is a quote from Laura Rosenfeld from Bustle...  ITA....

You know what I think? I think Brandi is so self-centered that she cant stand not being in the spotlight, so she stirs up drama to grab all of the attention once again. I think thats what happened here, because there was really no reason for Brandi to make a whole thing out of the coffee shop conversation. Seeing as how the teaser for next Tuesdays episode shows Brandi calling Eileen a home wrecker and actually slapping Lisa V.s face, Id say thats an accurate assessment.


----------



## chowlover2

The more I see of Brandi, the more I understand Eddie straying from their marriage. Who could put up with her for any length of time on a daily basis? Schena and Leann look like angels in comparison.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> The more I see of Brandi, the more I understand Eddie straying from their marriage. Who could put up with her for any length of time on a daily basis? Schena and Leann look like angels in comparison.



Nah, no reason for infidelity. That's a cop out. If u Dont want to be  with a person, leave her/him...who's to say she didn't become the way she was because of the infidelity... Just saying.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Nah, no reason for infidelity. That's a cop out. If u Dont want to be  with a person, leave her/him...who's to say she didn't become the way she was because of the infidelity... Just saying.



I don't think leopards change their spots. I don't condone infidelity, I can just understand how she may have drove him to it.


----------



## AECornell

I agree. He was probably unhappy in his marriage based on how she acts. We don't know what he was like to her, or what his personality is like, but I can see from his perspective she was probably unbearable after a while.



chowlover2 said:


> I don't think leopards change their spots. I don't condone infidelity, I can just understand how she may have drove him to it.


----------



## swags

I don't know about Kim making up a story. The way Lisa reacted makes me think there IS a story.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I don't know about Kim making up a story. The way Lisa reacted makes me think there IS a story.


 
that reaction could go both ways.  I can see how someone would overreact to the truth being spilled.  But, I can also see how you can get mad as heck when people come for your children or spouse with untruths.


Either way, Lisa was ready to cut a bish!


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> I don't know about Kim making up a story. The way Lisa reacted makes me think there IS a story.



I agree.


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> I don't know about Kim making up a story. The way Lisa reacted makes me think there IS a story.


OR a fabulous opportunity to show her acting chops and rev up ratings~


----------



## LemonDrop

You can't draw a conclusion of truth or untruth based on Lisa's response. When I put myself in her place, I literally see RED when Kim starts that ****.


----------



## LemonDrop

susieserb said:


> OR a fabulous opportunity to show her acting chops and rev up ratings~



or this ^^^ this actually makes the most sense. Breaking that glass secures her a spot next season !


----------



## beekmanhill

Ladybug09 said:


> Then don't put yourself in situations where all your ish has the potential to come out. I think if kyle and the others where just sitting there and not providing a bunch of commentary, all would have been well, but she was acting as if she didn't even know how to roll a joint when she CLEARLY has experience, so yeah, I would say her behavior was hypocritical.



And how about her behavior with Steven Tyler at David Foster's show?  She didn't mind her kids seeing that?  I'd go with hypocrite too.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> The more I see of Brandi, the more I understand Eddie straying from their marriage. Who could put up with her for any length of time on a daily basis? Schena and Leann look like angels in comparison.





chowlover2 said:


> I don't think leopards change their spots. I don't condone infidelity, I can just understand how she may have drove him to it.





AECornell said:


> I agree. He was probably unhappy in his marriage based on how she acts. We don't know what he was like to her, or what his personality is like, but I can see from his perspective she was probably unbearable after a while.



i'm with y'all on this.

and i don't doubt that Brandi would have a fling with a married man if one gave her half a chance - she has no morals.


----------



## Nishi621

DC-Cutie said:


> that reaction could go both ways.  I can see how someone would overreact to the truth being spilled.  But, I can also see how you can get mad as heck when people come for your children or spouse with untruths.
> 
> 
> Either way, Lisa was ready to cut a bish!



I agree with this. I actually get angrier about people telling lies about me (and it would be worse if it was my family), then people spilling the truth. I can defend myself against true things I've done, but, don't DARE accuse me or someone I love of something I haven't done, I go out of my mind!


----------



## Nishi621

susieserb said:


> OR a fabulous opportunity to show her acting chops and rev up ratings~



One thing we have to remember ab out this franchise, 4 of the ladies are professionally trained actresses (2 of whom are still actively working and 2 who worked a lot in their growing up years), hard to tell what could be an act and what could be for real.

And Brandi is just nuts


----------



## MrGoyard

slang said:


> I am so looking forward to this episode!
> I was excited when I heard during filming that the cast trip was to Amsterdam, it's a place I've always wanted to visit. It's so beautiful and I hear the people are so friendly.
> 
> Do you watch Real Housewives of Cheshire? One of the ladies is Dutch on that show, her husband was a footballer.


 This was by far my favorite episode, probably because it was filmed here haha! 
I never heard of that show, but just googled it and I'm gonna watch it tonight! Thanks for the tip, excited to see the Dutchie! =D


----------



## guccimamma

chowlover2 said:


> The more I see of Brandi, the more I understand Eddie straying from their marriage. Who could put up with her for any length of time on a daily basis? Schena and Leann look like angels in comparison.



i think eddie has horrible taste in women. can't condone the cheating, he just gave one crazy up for another crazy with more money.


----------



## AECornell

I have to see this show! Just watched the trailer. Immediately I knew they were northern England ladies. We're Liverpool fans.

I wonder if the episodes will be online?



slang said:


> Do you watch Real Housewives of Cheshire? One of the ladies is Dutch on that show, her husband was a footballer.


----------



## slang

AECornell said:


> I have to see this show! Just watched the trailer. Immediately I knew they were northern England ladies. We're Liverpool fans.
> 
> I wonder if the episodes will be online?



I've just watched them on YouTube


----------



## slang

MrVuitton said:


> This was by far my favorite episode, probably because it was filmed here haha!
> I never heard of that show, but just googled it and I'm gonna watch it tonight! Thanks for the tip, excited to see the Dutchie! =D


 
Her husband is Dean Gorre, he was a Dutch footballer before leaving to play in England


----------



## AECornell

I found the first episode but it's hard to see. Episodes 6 and up are on iTV streaming.



slang said:


> I've just watched them on YouTube


----------



## AECornell

Found one, incase anyone wants to watch. Password to watch is darthvader
https://vimeo.com/116622130



slang said:


> I've just watched them on YouTube


----------



## Jeneen

Lisa makes a lot of "poor people, amirite?" Jokes... Like the one about Yolo and the windmill joke. It irritates me.


----------



## Love4H

Oruka said:


> Kim went ballistic on Lisa R's *** because yet again she is bringing up Kim sobriety after she had asked her several times to let it go. Kim even said that LisaR texted her to discuss and she replied NO but again at dinner she brought Kim issues in relation to her sister dying from drug overdose.
> 
> I can see Kim's point of view and would have acted the same but much earlier. She is trying to move on with her life, trying to do some acting again ( hence small roles in Revenge) and her kids are affected when rumours start up about her drinking or using drugs. She could have been classier but damn how many times can she say let it go before Lisa R gets the point.
> 
> Also, Kyle could have squashed the whole thing by telling Eileen and Lisa R that Kim has been clean (more or less for 3 years) and they would deal with it as a family. Kim has grown children (29, 25, 24 and 19) and surely they would be  more inclined to know if she is still using versus people who spend a few hrs with her per week for a show. They are using her sobriety as their storylines and that would piss me off too.




Absolutely! 
Lisa R. is just trying to stay related. She was asked many times on camera and I'm sure off camera too to stop bringing up Kim's problems. Yes, kim was acting weird back in the car with her but I thought part of it was acting. Lisa R has already juiced every drop from that car drive with Kim story and refuses to move on. She went on and on and on and on discussing it with everybody, telling everyone Kim's dirty laundry. Just move on and leave Kim alone, that's none of your business. 

Yes, Kim was rude starting screaming on Lisa R at the table but Lisa just haaaaad to go there with her story telling how she's sorry for losing her sister and starring Kim straight in her eyes. She was obviously provoking Kim and she reacted. 

But when Lisa R broke that glass... OMG, that's another level. This needs to be addressed. Absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## PinkDoll85

Oruka said:


> Kim went ballistic on Lisa R's *** because yet again she is bringing up Kim sobriety after she had asked her several times to let it go. Kim even said that LisaR texted her to discuss and she replied NO but again at dinner she brought Kim issues in relation to her sister dying from drug overdose.
> 
> I can see Kim's point of view and would have acted the same but much earlier. She is trying to move on with her life, trying to do some acting again ( hence small roles in Revenge) and her kids are affected when rumours start up about her drinking or using drugs. She could have been classier but damn how many times can she say let it go before Lisa R gets the point.
> 
> Also, Kyle could have squashed the whole thing by telling Eileen and Lisa R that Kim has been clean (more or less for 3 years) and they would deal with it as a family. Kim has grown children (29, 25, 24 and 19) and surely they would be  more inclined to know if she is still using versus people who spend a few hrs with her per week for a show. They are using her sobriety as their storylines and that would piss me off too.




+1,000

People that are concerned about another individuals sobriety do not gossip about it with every person they can find. Because what Lisa R did was gossip extensively because that makes her relevant and starts drama. She was told by several of the other housewives she was barking up the wrong tree and she continued to provoke the situation. If the only way to get an individual to stop gossiping about you is to go ballistic on them, then so be it.


----------



## susieserb

Except Brandy admitted to Lisa that the extent of Kim's troubles regarding her addictions is bigger then anybody thought. Funny how she didn't bring that up to Kim; gossiping behind Kim's back.  Clearly Kim needs to get strong and be away from this "reality" environment.  Her voice reminds me of a frail 90 year old.

Nobody's business? When you have to work with that individual it becomes your business.  I don't accept the glass breaking (but couldn't that have been an acting job as well)...".  Just saying.  

Listen I don't want to look at Kim; I don't want to hear Kim I want KIM OFF THE SHOW.


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> Except Brandy admitted to Lisa that the extent of Kim's troubles regarding her addictions is bigger then anybody thought. Funny how she didn't bring that up to Kim; gossiping behind Kim's back.  Clearly Kim needs to get strong and be away from this "reality" environment.  Her voice reminds me of a frail 90 year old.
> 
> Nobody's business? When you have to work with that individual it becomes your business.  I don't accept the glass breaking (but couldn't that have been an acting job as well)...".  Just saying.
> 
> Listen I don't want to look at Kim; I don't want to hear Kim *I want* *KIM OFF THE SHOW*.



And please take Brandi with her!


----------



## slang

Lisa R didn't gossip behind Kim's back - she told her everything to her face in Eileen's kitchen after the script read through.
I also doubt Lisa would have pursued it as much as she did if Kim's BFF Brandi didn't validate & confirm everything about how bad Kim really was. Brandi was the one trying to convince Lisa R to hold an intervention for Kim & said it was worse than people knew. She said the same thing when talking about Kim to her friend Jen the sober coach.
Then for her to go back running to Kim and make out that Lisa R was the only one discussing Kim and her problems and conveniently forgetting her role. Why not tell Kim she was also worried about her, no she blamed it all on Lisa R. No wonder Kim stopped talking to Brandi after seeing those episodes...


----------



## Bentley1

There's no doubt that Lisa R has used Kim's substance abuse and nutty behavior as part of her storyline. She took that car ride episode and ran with it like the dickens.  

And this is from someone who can.not.stand.Kim.


----------



## susieserb

Bentley1 said:


> There's no doubt that Lisa R has used Kim's substance abuse and nutty behavior as part of her storyline. She took that car ride episode and ran with it like the dickens.
> 
> And this is from someone who can.not.stand.Kim.


If I was in that car with Kim I would WANT TO RUN LIKE THE DICKENS?  Chick was uber scary.


----------



## AECornell

Yup.

And I would have kept my mouth shut the whole time and hoped that would keep the level of crazy to a minimum. I would also have said something to Kyle as soon as I got to the party, saying her sister was acting off in the car. I know Kyle isn't her mother, but as her sibling she is concerned so I think it's appropriate. 

I don't do well in clearly awkward situations, so that car ride would have seemed hours long.



susieserb said:


> If I was in that car with Kim I would WANT TO RUN LIKE THE DICKENS?  Chick was uber scary.


----------



## Grace123

Well, if the ladies didn't bring up Kim's problems with addiction, what storyline would Kim have? Sending another kid to college??


----------



## labelwhore04

Why is Kims daughter Brooke having her bachelorette party now? Didnt she already get married?? Farrah is posting pics of everyone at her bachelorette party. I feel like im going crazy


----------



## lallybelle

labelwhore04 said:


> Why is Kims daughter Brooke having her bachelorette party now? Didnt she already get married?? Farrah is posting pics of everyone at her bachelorette party. I feel like im going crazy




I saw that. All the cousins are there. Maybe with Brooke moving up the wedding, they never got to give her a bachelorette? As good an excuse as any to go party in Vegas I guess...lol.


----------



## slang

labelwhore04 said:


> Why is Kims daughter Brooke having her bachelorette party now? Didnt she already get married?? Farrah is posting pics of everyone at her bachelorette party. I feel like im going crazy



The wedding was moved up a year because of Monty's health, it was supposed to have been this summer
Kim posted something a few weeks ago about wedding planning w/ Brooke and picking out her flowers, so maybe the original wedding is still taking place in a few months?


----------



## guccimamma

Grace123 said:


> Well, if the ladies didn't bring up Kim's problems with addiction, what storyline would Kim have? Sending another kid to college??



maybe they can focus on the dog that mauled/attacked her neice.

that's all i got.


----------



## Bentley1

susieserb said:


> If I was in that car with Kim I would WANT TO RUN LIKE THE DICKENS?  Chick was uber scary.




Lol, no doubt. I thought she was acting she was so insane


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Lol, no doubt. I thought she was acting she was so insane



last time I checked, percription strength pain pills make you sleepy. Kim claiming she only took a pain pill is crap.


----------



## tesi

labelwhore04 said:


> Why is Kims daughter Brooke having her bachelorette party now? Didnt she already get married?? Farrah is posting pics of everyone at her bachelorette party. I feel like im going crazy



she is married already-  the pix say something about bachelorette take 2.
who knows?  maybe its been filmed for next season.  wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> last time I checked, percription strength pain pills make you sleepy. Kim claiming she only took a pain pill is crap.




Yes! I totally agree. I've never seen anyone react that way when on pain meds. She was a straight loon, a mean one, which is usually indicative of alcohol or drug abuse.


----------



## zooba

I can't take pain pills.  If I do- I become extremely agitated and combative. Found out for the 20 minutes pain relief you get it isn't worth the loony behavior.  

That being said- just wish they would find a better balance of the drama and the closet/lifestyle luxury- like 20/80 to keep the show interesting.  Honestly- not sure who really has a story arc.


----------



## AECornell

I started watching Real Housewives of Cheshire (thanks to whoever mentioned it, I can't remember, or if it was even in this thread). It's so much better than the US ones. It's not as much drama, more luxury. There is still drama, but it's not annoying or over the top.


----------



## guccimamma

if you filmed me taking pain pills, i would have rolled up in a ball in the corner and taken a good nap. no crazy.


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> if you filmed me taking pain pills, i would have rolled up in a ball in the corner and taken a good nap. no crazy.




Lol. Sounds about right from my very few experiences.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> if you filmed me taking pain pills, i would have rolled up in a ball in the corner and taken a good nap. no crazy.



Yep, sounds about right. Slurring words and all.


----------



## guccimamma

Bentley1 said:


> Lol. Sounds about right from my very few experiences.





Sassys said:


> Yep, sounds about right. Slurring words and all.




add a glass of wine, and i'd probably be snoring.


----------



## caitlin1214

I haven't seen that particular one yet but they did show a clip of the fight (the one where Kyle ran out the door) on The Soup, and it seems to me that Kim's doing that typical addict behavior of instead of acknowledging what Lisa R. is saying, she's turning it around and attacking her. 

For one thing, it sounds like Lisa's husband has gone through treatment. Also, that wasn't the point of the discussion. They were talking about her. 


If I were in Lisa's position, I'm not sure what I'd do. On the one hand, it would be socially irresponsible for me to not say anything. On the other hand, I wouldn't want to pry too much. 


I may be different, because nobody in my family have gone through an addiction.


----------



## caitlin1214

guccimamma said:


> if you filmed me taking pain pills, i would have rolled up in a ball in the corner and taken a good nap. no crazy.



I remember being in the hospital and recovering from spinal surgery. They had taken me off morphine and gave me two Vicodin. 


Not soon after I had taken them, my cousins called to ask how I was doing. I was slurring so much by that point, my mother had to take the phone away from me.

I just remember slurring, "Tell them I'll call them back" before falling asleep.


----------



## caitlin1214

zooba said:


> I can't take pain pills.  If I do- I become extremely agitated and combative. Found out for the 20 minutes pain relief you get it isn't worth the loony behavior.



Vicodin or Percocet, I take one of those and I'm out like a light. 


On the other hand, the stuff they gave me when I had my wisdom teeth out had the exact opposite on me of what it was supposed to do. 

Apparently I'm one of 100 people that this happens to. 

They had to take me out of whatever they gave me and kept giving me novociane until all of them were extracted. 

I don't remember flipping out on them, but they told me afterwards. But I do remember constantly apologizing to them (to the point where they told me to knock it off) and being horribly embarrassed about it later.


----------



## Sassys

Scared of what??? I need for these women to get a backbone.



'I was scared!' Kyle Richards reveals why she ran away from the glass shattering fight between Lisa Rinna and her sister Kim on the Real Housewives

When it comes to fight or flight, Kyle Richards certainly knows what her instincts will make her do.
On Friday night, the 46-year-old Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star revealed why when accusations and wine glasses started to fly in Amsterdam she decided to run.
Instead of getting involved the dramatic fight between her sister Kim and Lisa Rinna, the star said she 'wimped out'.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sister-Kim-Real-Housewives.html#ixzz3U0IAB7Cq


----------



## Sassys

Way to young for make-up outside the house.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle has some old hands


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Way to young for make-up outside the house.


Agree, first thing I saw was the lipstick!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Agree, first thing I saw was the lipstick!



If it was my child, she would be in the house washing her face, before we go anywhere.

Damn, I sound like my mother


----------



## girlonthecoast

Ladybug09 said:


> Agree, first thing I saw was the lipstick!


It reminds me of Teresa Guidice from New Jersey's girls


----------



## littlerock

Everyone processes opiate pain medication differently. For those who are intollerant, or opiate naive, pain medication would make you sleepy. For those whose systems are more familiar with the drug, it can actually give you a weird energy. Energy comes from dopamine. When you work out, you produce it. Opiates increase dopamine levels. Add alcohol to the mix and someone who is used to taking pain meds can act crazy.

However, I don't really know what Kim is on. Seasons previous to this it seemed like she was on a stimulant of some kind. She definitely has the slow eye-close thing, though. I think she's all kinds of effed up. I'm guessing she has a love affair with alcohol, benzos and opiates. It's quite a messy mix.


----------



## littlerock

Oh, and she mentioned something about a "patch." She would be referring to a Fentynal patch which might as well be heroin. Vicodin and percocets are peanuts compared to a fentynal patch. My friend has to be on one for hereditary/ chronic pancreatitis. That's some serious shizzz.

ETA: It also could explain how or why she was in the hospital. The patches are strong but slowly release and build up over time. If you sweat too much, it can release quicker, etc. And even when you take it off, it's still being released in your system.


----------



## Ladybug09

Well, she did say she took some of Monty's medicine....Who takes other people drugs!!!????? Let's just face it, Kim is an addict and I don't mean recovering.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle has some old hands


 
Sadly, hands seems to age faster on some people. I'm about 18 months younger than Kyle and my hands look old too. It's quite depressing considering my face is wrinkle free (except for a few light crow's feet). 


Side note: Just now when I Googled Kyle's age it listed Mauricio's year of birth as 1976. I had no idea Kyle was 7 years older than him!


----------



## DC-Cutie

GirlieShoppe said:


> Sadly, hands seems to age faster on some people. I'm about 18 months younger than Kyle and my hands look old too. It's quite depressing considering my face is wrinkle free (except for a few light crow's feet).
> 
> 
> Side note: Just now when I Googled Kyle's age it listed Mauricio's year of birth as 1976. I had no idea Kyle was 7 years older than him!


 
1976?????  Lordt, let me pray for 1974 being a GREAT year for moi


----------



## littlerock

There is no way that he is only 4 years older than me. No way.


----------



## AECornell

I'm almost 30 and I have wrinkly hands. Just very detailed so lots of lines. I'm definitely going to have old looking hands early on.



GirlieShoppe said:


> Sadly, hands seems to age faster on some people. I'm about 18 months younger than Kyle and my hands look old too. It's quite depressing considering my face is wrinkle free (except for a few light crow's feet).
> 
> 
> Side note: Just now when I Googled Kyle's age it listed Mauricio's year of birth as 1976. I had no idea Kyle was 7 years older than him!


----------



## slang

GirlieShoppe said:


> Sadly, hands seems to age faster on some people. I'm about 18 months younger than Kyle and my hands look old too. *It's quite depressing considering my face is wrinkle free (except for a few light crow's feet). *
> 
> 
> Side note: Just now when I Googled Kyle's age it listed Mauricio's year of birth as 1976. I had no idea Kyle was 7 years older than him!



Me too! My face is wrinkle free but my hands not so much and will sadly give my age away


----------



## slang

Portia wearing make up is no big deal for me. It's nothing different then what I did with all my friends at that age BUT what I don't like is them straightening her hair.

She has beautiful curly hair and I wouldn't risk damaging it at her age by straightening it...


----------



## nastasja

GirlieShoppe said:


> Just now when I Googled Kyle's age it listed Mauricio's year of birth as 1976.




Wow, if this is true, he looks terrible for his age!


----------



## susieserb

LOL I thought I had old hands in 8th grade, thin with big veins.


----------



## buzzytoes

Finally catching up - how did Kyle turn this all around to make everything about her? It was Lisa R.'s fight and somehow Kyle is getting the sympathy from that group. Her running away was ridiculous.


----------



## horse17

I love Lisa Rinnas travel style.....


----------



## meluvs2shop

buzzytoes said:


> Finally catching up - how did Kyle turn this all around to make everything about her? It was Lisa R.'s fight and somehow Kyle is getting the sympathy from that group. *Her running away was ridiculous.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I had to hit rewind like, wait, did she really run away like a fake (really bad) D level horror movie? No wonder her acting career never took off. I LOL'D at Kim's rant at the dinner table and when she poked fun at Kyle for covering her mouth with a dinner napkin whenever she's uncomfortable. Now that was on point.
> 
> I like a lot of Kyle's pieces but sometimes she comes acrossed overly dressed up for no apparent reason. However, I did really like her jumpsuit she wore for David Foster's gala.
> 
> I adore Yolanda's style most of the time especially when she does casual.


----------



## horse17

^ I agree..I also like Yolandas style too...sometimes its a little much with the skinny white pants though.........I dont care for Kyles style at all....bordeline tacky...overdone..Lisa V is too, but for some reason I like it on her....


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> Scared of what??? I need for these women to get a backbone.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I was scared!' Kyle Richards reveals why she ran away from the glass shattering fight between Lisa Rinna and her sister Kim on the Real Housewives
> 
> When it comes to fight or flight, Kyle Richards certainly knows what her instincts will make her do.
> On Friday night, the 46-year-old Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star revealed why when accusations and wine glasses started to fly in Amsterdam she decided to run.
> Instead of getting involved the dramatic fight between her sister Kim and Lisa Rinna, the star said she 'wimped out'.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sister-Kim-Real-Housewives.html#ixzz3U0IAB7Cq



I would have run away too.  Kim and Brandi are unstable.  Who knows what could have happened.  I'm not trying to get shanked for any of those women.  



GirlieShoppe said:


> Sadly, hands seems to age faster on some people. I'm about 18 months younger than Kyle and my hands look old too. It's quite depressing considering my face is wrinkle free (except for a few light crow's feet).
> 
> 
> Side note: Just now when I Googled Kyle's age it listed Mauricio's year of birth as 1976. I had no idea Kyle was 7 years older than him!



There's no way he's younger than my husband.  That's crazy.


----------



## Bentley1

meluvs2shop said:


> buzzytoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally catching up - how did Kyle turn this all around to make everything about her? It was Lisa R.'s fight and somehow Kyle is getting the sympathy from that group. *Her running away was ridiculous.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I had to hit rewind like, wait, did she really run away like a fake (really bad) D level horror movie? No wonder her acting career never took off. I LOL'D at Kim's rant at the dinner table and when she poked fun at Kyle for covering her mouth with a dinner napkin whenever she's uncomfortable. Now that was on point.
> 
> 
> 
> I like a lot of Kyle's pieces but sometimes she comes acrossed overly dressed up for no apparent reason. However, I did really like her jumpsuit she wore for David Foster's gala.
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Yolanda's style most of the time especially when she does casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, glad I wasn't the only one who found Kim's impression of Kyle with the napkin funny. Haha I had to rewind it a few times.
> 
> And Kyle did look beyond ridiculous running out all hunched over like someone was after her. Whether she was acting or if that was her genuine reaction, it was over kill!
> 
> And shocked Mauricio is in his 30s!! He really isn't aging well and I can't believe Kyle is 7 years older. Never knew that and I'm surprised it's never come up in any of the episodes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ladybug09

Tired of Kyle and her woe is me!
Also, don't believe Mauricio was born in 1976.


----------



## AECornell

All of this!

I see it as her playing dress up. I was more astounded by the hair!



slang said:


> Portia wearing make up is no big deal for me. It's nothing different then what I did with all my friends at that age BUT what I don't like is them straightening her hair.
> 
> 
> 
> She has beautiful curly hair and I wouldn't risk damaging it at her age by straightening it...


----------



## Ladybug09

Kim is in DENIAL!!!!

I really like Eileen, she OWNS her ish and does not back down.


----------



## Ladybug09

Keep 
Eileen
Lisa V
Lisa R.
And Yolo

Get rid of the rest!


----------



## caitlin1214

meluvs2shop said:


> I had to hit rewind like, wait, did she really run away like a fake (really bad) D level horror movie? No wonder her acting career never took off. I LOL'D at Kim's rant at the dinner table and when she poked fun at Kyle for covering her mouth with a dinner napkin whenever she's uncomfortable. Now that was on point.






Bentley1 said:


> LOL, glad I wasn't the only one who found Kim's impression of Kyle with the napkin funny. Haha I had to rewind it a few times.



I didn't notice that. I was more focusing on the, "Oh! Okay, we're at this fight straight out the gate."



At dinner (or whateverm meal, but usually dinner since it's with other people), my aunt has the tendency of putting her hand over her mouth when she's chewing and she's about to say something. 

I've taken to doing it, too, and my dad likes to tease both of us about that.  


Ladybug09 said:


> Keep
> Eileen
> Lisa V
> Lisa R.
> And Yolo
> 
> Get rid of the rest!



Agree.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Is it just me or do all the women have the same nose?


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Tired of Kyle and her woe is me!
> Also, don't believe Mauricio was born in 1976.





DC-Cutie said:


> 1976?????  Lordt, let me pray for 1974 being a GREAT year for moi





I remember Kyle said she had Portcia when she was 41 and Portia is 6. so Kyle would be 47 and he is 7yrs younger, Wouldn't he be 40 (1974)


----------



## Sassys

I want Yolanda's Grey leather jacket!


----------



## zaara10

Wtf is Brandi's problem? I would ask not to film w/ her. Calling Eileen a home wrecker & slapping Lisa?! She's close to OC Tamra awful, maybe even worse. And fyi Brandi, using phrases like "homie" & "deuces mother f'er" does not make you a bada$$. 
The whole "say something positive game" over dinner was a load of bs. Why would anyone want to say something nice about someone they just fought with? So crazy.


----------



## Nahreen

DivineMissM said:


> I would have run away too.  Kim and Brandi are unstable.  Who knows what could have happened.  I'm not trying to get shanked for any of those women.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way he's younger than my husband.  That's crazy.



There's no way he is the same age as me!!


----------



## lucywife

zaara10 said:


> And fyi Brandi, using phrases like "homie" & "deuces mother f'er" does not make you a bada$$.


 I think Brandi imagines herself as some tough wild woman, but she looks sicklish and weak.


----------



## lucywife

I really like Lisa V. lately. When she said that lets pretend to tolerate one another and try to be civil, but that wouldn't make a good housewives TV obviously, the yelling and screeching and Kim with her heavy eye makeup (she looks like a witch) and she is not anywhere near fabulous to look at and not a housewife even...I am beyond annoyed to hear about her addiction issues. 
I wish they'd show more of Amsterdam instead, I really want to visit one day.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Keep
> Eileen
> Lisa V
> Lisa R.
> And Yolo
> 
> Get rid of the rest!




Agreed!


----------



## lucywife

The only fab thing about Kim was carrying a 25cm Hermes Kelly in tonight episode


----------



## mallb

I loved Yolanda's outfit on the boat, can anyone I.D?


----------



## ck2802

mallb said:


> I loved Yolanda's outfit on the boat, can anyone I.D?



It's IRO Luiga Leather Biker Jacket.


----------



## MKB0925

zaara10 said:


> Wtf is Brandi's problem? I would ask not to film w/ her. Calling Eileen a home wrecker & slapping Lisa?! She's close to OC Tamra awful, maybe even worse. And fyi Brandi, using phrases like "homie" & "deuces mother f'er" does not make you a bada$$.
> The whole "say something positive game" over dinner was a load of bs. Why would anyone want to say something nice about someone they just fought with? So crazy.


 
I am watching it now...and had all these same thoughts!! 

Who does Brandi think she is? She has absolutely no boundaries whatsoever!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lisa R and Elieen have been GREAT additions to this show. I hope they stay for more than one season


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim and Kyle needs intensive therapy, preferably off the show.  Kim needs to be in Rehab for the rest of her life.


Lisa and Elieeen are great additions.  


Brandi can go kick hot rocks, in hell.  She's an awful person.  Did you guys see the look she had on her face when Kim and Kyle hugged?


----------



## DivineMissM

Ladybug09 said:


> Keep
> Eileen
> Lisa V
> Lisa R.
> And Yolo
> 
> Get rid of the rest!



Agreed.  I think Kyle would be better without Kim on.  But I can take her or leave her.  And Lisa V. isn't my cuppa tea, but she adds an interesting dynamic to the group.




zaara10 said:


> Wtf is Brandi's problem? I would ask not to film w/ her. Calling Eileen a home wrecker & slapping Lisa?! She's close to OC Tamra awful, maybe even worse. And fyi Brandi, using phrases like "homie" & "deuces mother f'er" does not make you a bada$$.
> The whole "say something positive game" over dinner was a load of bs. Why would anyone want to say something nice about someone they just fought with? So crazy.



I think she's worse than Tamra.  And Kellly Bensimon.  Remember her?  She was crazy too.  I prefer both of them over Brandi.  



DC-Cutie said:


> Kim and Kyle needs intensive therapy, preferably off the show.  Kim needs to be in Rehab for the rest of her life.
> 
> 
> Lisa and Elieeen are great additions.
> 
> 
> Brandi can go kick hot rocks, in hell.  *She's an awful person.*  Did you guys see the look she had on her face when Kim and Kyle hugged?



Agreed.  She doesn't just have some issues that she needs to work though.  I think she's legitimately a horrible person.  She's full of hate.


----------



## swags

Tired of Brandi bringing up homewrecking.  Her ex-husbands cheating is what gave her the fame she has now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Tired of Brandi bringing up homewrecking.  Her ex-husbands cheating is what gave her the fame she has now.


 
her claim to fame...  sad isn't it.


----------



## AECornell

Exactly. I've never been in that situation, but you would think at some point one would move on from the situation. Stop giving Eddie the energy and time of day. She's clearly still emotionally invested in him and the situation if she feels the constant need to bring it up.

It's been a while since this happened. Time to move on.



swags said:


> Tired of Brandi bringing up homewrecking.  Her ex-husbands cheating is what gave her the fame she has now.


----------



## raiderette74

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle has some old hands


 
WOW you are right! *grabs hand cream*


----------



## pursegrl12

Mauricio looks **at least** 45 to me....LOVE Eileen too!!!


----------



## sgj99

AECornell said:


> Exactly. I've never been in that situation, but you would think at some point one would move on from the situation. Stop giving Eddie the energy and time of day. She's clearly still emotionally invested in him and the situation if she feels the constant need to bring it up.
> 
> It's been a while since this happened. Time to move on.



i don't think she's emotionally invested or hurt anymore.  i think she likes playing the victim, the "poor me-my husband cheated on me, then left me."  it's become such a part of her identity that i don't think she can let go of it.  but as i've said many times on this thread, she'd hook up with a married guy in a heartbeat if the right one came along.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim and Kyle needs intensive therapy, preferably off the show.  Kim needs to be in Rehab for the rest of her life.
> 
> 
> Lisa and Elieeen are great additions.
> 
> 
> Brandi can go kick hot rocks, in hell.  She's an awful person.  Did you guys see the look she had on her face when Kim and Kyle hugged?




Brandi says Kyle wants Kim to fail but I really think it's Brandi who wants Kim to fail. Otherwise she won't have someone more broken than her to try fix. 
Did anyone else also notice that it was Brandi who brought up the issues she was having w/ Eileen but when Eileen stood up for herself she started blaming her for ruining their lovely dinner? 
And ironic that Kim defended Brandi's behavior by saying can't anyone take a joke, when Kim is one of the most sensitive people I've ever seen.  
I hope Lisa V is serious when she said she's done w/ Brandi. The slap crossed the line.


----------



## JessLovesTim

swags said:


> Tired of Brandi bringing up homewrecking.  Her ex-husbands cheating is what gave her the fame she has now.




+1- initially felt bad for her, but now it's like who would want to be with her- she's so nasty and rude! It's very difficult to feel bad for her. I hate how she says that something was a joke as an excuse. Slapping someone or calling them a home wrecker is not a joke.


----------



## JessLovesTim

ck2802 said:


> It's IRO Luiga Leather Biker Jacket.




Gorgeous jacket- I was drooling! Looked so buttery and that soft grey color- amazing!


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> Brandi says Kyle wants Kim to fail but I really think it's Brandi who wants Kim to fail. Otherwise she won't have someone more broken than her to try fix.
> Did anyone else also notice that it was Brandi who brought up the issues she was having w/ Eileen but when Eileen stood up for herself she started blaming her for ruining their lovely dinner?
> And ironic that Kim defended Brandi's behavior by saying can't anyone take a joke, when Kim is one of the most sensitive people I've ever seen.
> I hope Lisa V is serious when she said she's done w/ Brandi. The slap crossed the line.


 
she a frienemy.


All I know is sisters have a bond that isn't to be understood by all.  Brandi needs to understand this.  Because when it's all said and done Kim and Kyle, will still be there for each other.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim and Kyle needs intensive therapy, *preferably off the show*.  Kim needs to be in Rehab for the rest of her life.


Yes please, no "canceling' sessions on BH.


----------



## lulilu

On the preview, Kyle told Kim something Brandi was saying about Kim and Kim freaked.  I wonder what that is.  And if it will influence Kim in any way.


----------



## Jeneen

Brandi always says she wants to do what's best for her boys. Publicly trashing their father is not what's best for them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> On the preview, Kyle told Kim something Brandi was saying about Kim and Kim freaked.  I wonder what that is.  And if it will influence Kim in any way.


 
Brandi can't hold water.  Kim should have NEVER confided in her.


----------



## fashiongirl26

lulilu said:


> On the preview, Kyle told Kim something Brandi was saying about Kim and Kim freaked.  I wonder what that is.  And if it will influence Kim in any way.




I'm guessing that Brandi wants to have an intervention for Kim.  I think that would cause a reaction like that. Kim thinks she's besties with Brandi but Brandi is talking as much ish on Kim as everyone else.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Yes please, no *"canceling' s*essions on BH.


----------



## pjhm

Probably borrowed it from her sister, Kathy


----------



## krissa

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim and Kyle needs intensive therapy, preferably off the show.  Kim needs to be in Rehab for the rest of her life.
> 
> 
> Lisa and Elieeen are great additions.
> 
> 
> Brandi can go kick hot rocks, in hell.  She's an awful person.  Did you guys see the look she had on her face when Kim and Kyle hugged?



Yes! It was so bizarre. She is so gross. Eileen and Lisa R are so much better than Joyce and that dark haired lady last season.


----------



## AECornell

This is very much true. I agree with all of this. 



sgj99 said:


> i don't think she's emotionally invested or hurt anymore.  i think she likes playing the victim, the "poor me-my husband cheated on me, then left me."  it's become such a part of her identity that i don't think she can let go of it.  but as i've said many times on this thread, she'd hook up with a married guy in a heartbeat if the right one came along.


----------



## susieserb

I believe on WWHL it was revealed by Kyle that Kim and Brandy are no longer talking.


----------



## slang

susieserb said:


> I believe on WWHL it was revealed by Kyle that Kim and Brandy are no longer talking.



Brandy wrote a blog a few weeks back that Kim stopped talking to her once she saw the some of the recent episodes.
I'm guessing when Kim saw the episode about Brandi trying to get Lisa R to do an intervention for Kim and Brandi talking about Kim to her sober coach friend Jen.


----------



## DC-Cutie

these women go on trips to get into arguments!  they go to lunch to do the same thing....


----------



## pjhm

They are worse than high school brats-guess some women never mature.


----------



## pjhm

Kim appears to have deep rooted animosity towards Kyle so hope both go to counseling


----------



## sgj99

pjhm said:


> Probably borrowed it from her sister, Kathy



no, i don't think so.  i've seen it before and she has a white croc kelly w/ghw that i've seen her carry also.  remember:  she was married to a Davis heir for a while, she probably purchased during that time.


----------



## sgj99

susieserb said:


> I believe on WWHL it was revealed by Kyle that Kim and Brandy are no longer talking.





slang said:


> Brandy wrote a blog a few weeks back that Kim stopped talking to her once she saw the some of the recent episodes.
> I'm guessing when Kim saw the episode about Brandi trying to get Lisa R to do an intervention for Kim and Brandi talking about Kim to her sober coach friend Jen.



do you ladies remember the first season when Kyle spoke quite openly in a couple of the interviews about how shy and awkward Kim was around new people because she really didn't have many friends, that she (Kim) had centered her life on her kids and now only had them but they were all leaving the nest?  they all flew to Sacramento and Kim was very awkward around all the women.

i think years of hiding away in her house with a bottle severely effected the way she picks and chooses friends.  put that along with never having a normal childhood to make friends and she's kind of a walking disaster when it comes to social relations.  but i am not defending her, her behavior this season has been ugly, rude and nasty.


----------



## slang

sgj99 said:


> do you ladies remember the first season when Kyle spoke quite openly in a couple of the interviews about how shy and awkward Kim was around new people because she really didn't have many friends, that she (Kim) had centered her life on her kids and now only had them but they were all leaving the nest?  they all flew to Sacramento and Kim was very awkward around all the women.
> 
> i think years of hiding away in her house with a bottle severely effected the way she picks and chooses friends.  put that along with never having a normal childhood to make friends and she's kind of a walking disaster when it comes to social relations.  but i am not defending her, her behavior this season has been ugly, rude and nasty.



Ya, Kim herself has said she doesn't have many friends.

In the preview for next week you see Kyle tell Kim something Brandi said and Kim goes crazy - that is most likely about the Brandi & Lisa R conversation about the intervention. Kim wasn't ok with Eileen & Lisa R talking about her sobriety behind her back, wait until she finds out it was also her BFF Brandi.
Also remember it was Brandi who stirred that whole situation up by telling Kim the other ladies were the ones talking about Kim, forgetting of course to include herself in the group of people talking behind Kim's back


----------



## meluvs2shop

sgj99 said:


> no, i don't think so.  i've seen it before and she has a white croc kelly w/ghw that i've seen her carry also.  remember:  she was married to a Davis heir for a while, she probably purchased during that time.



I forgot about her x husband. Was this marriage after Monti?


----------



## meluvs2shop

And AGAIN, It would be great if this is Brandi's last season. See ya later homie.


----------



## meluvs2shop

zaara10 said:


> Brandi says Kyle wants Kim to fail but I really think it's Brandi who wants Kim to fail. Otherwise she won't have someone more broken than her to try fix.
> Did anyone else also notice that it was Brandi who brought up the issues she was having w/ Eileen but when Eileen stood up for herself she started blaming her for ruining their lovely dinner?
> And ironic that Kim defended Brandi's behavior by saying can't anyone take a joke, when Kim is one of the most sensitive people I've ever seen.
> I hope Lisa V is serious when she said she's done w/ Brandi. The slap crossed the line.



I love how composed Eileen is when explaining herself. She comes across intelligent, very wise and grounded. She doesn't come across emotional and woah is me act, even tho she's shown us that it hurts her at times. I've seen her eyes water once or twice. And yes, I was throwing daggers at Brandi when she deflected and blamed Eileen for ruining their evening. I was like, huh. Brandi started it!


----------



## susieserb

sgj99 said:


> do you ladies remember the first season when Kyle spoke quite openly in a couple of the interviews about how shy and awkward Kim was around new people because she really didn't have many friends, that she (Kim) had centered her life on her kids and now only had them but they were all leaving the nest?  they all flew to Sacramento and Kim was very awkward around all the women.
> 
> i think years of hiding away in her house with a bottle severely effected the way she picks and chooses friends.  put that along with never having a normal childhood to make friends and she's kind of a walking disaster when it comes to social relations.  but i am not defending her, her behavior this season has been ugly, rude and nasty.


Excellent observation.  My sister and I were noticing that Kim fights like a little girl, case in point.  You're mean and ugly and I don't like you....

Totally emotionally arrested..For THIS reason she should NOT be on a reality TV show.  Personally this type of exploitation is vulgar; taking advantage of the weak and mentally challenged.  This is why I don't like people such as Andy Cohen and Howard Stern.


----------



## susieserb

sgj99 said:


> no, i don't think so.  i've seen it before and she has a white croc kelly w/ghw that i've seen her carry also.  remember:  she was married to a Davis heir for a while, she probably purchased during that time.


MONTY is mega wealthy, nuff said...He maybe more wealthy then Richard Hilton.  Also did that poor man die (Monty)?


----------



## AECornell

Does he have money though? I know his father was super insanely wealthy but the article someone posted a while back made it sound like the fortune was missing.

I know one of Monty's brothers is in charge of the oil company now so he's probably got a lot of money from that. What did Monty do for work?



susieserb said:


> MONTY is mega wealthy, nuff said...He maybe more wealthy then Richard Hilton.  Also did that poor man die (Monty)?


----------



## susieserb

AECornell said:


> Does he have money though? I know his father was super insanely wealthy but the article someone posted a while back made it sound like the fortune was missing.
> 
> I know one of Monty's brothers is in charge of the oil company now so he's probably got a lot of money from that. What did Monty do for work?


Oil? Supermarket Heir..
"Brinson is an heir to a supermarket franchise, who is now a professional poker player." We should say WAS a professional poker player.


----------



## AECornell

Oops was I thinking of the other husband? Can't keep track, lol.


----------



## pjhm

Agree with the comments about Andy Cohen-he goes for the jugular for viewer reaction-quite insensitive


----------



## susieserb

pjhm said:


> Agree with the comments about Andy Cohen-he goes for the jugular for viewer reaction-quite insensitive


IF you are against gay rights or gay marriage on his show your a$$ is grass.  You DON'T do that to a guest.  BTW I'm not saying this to start a debate just mentioning the inappropriateness of his actions.  He really enjoys it too.


----------



## susieserb

AECornell said:


> Oops was I thinking of the other husband? Can't keep track, lol.


No problems? I was confused because I knew it was a super market chain, LOL!!


----------



## slang

Is Monty married? I saw on social media he was wishing some woman happy anniversary. It sounded like he was wishing it to a spouse/GF.
Just wondering if he does have a partner why he would be living with Kim seeing as she is not taking his illness well. Seems like a lot to put on her if he has a partner & a daughter who live elsewhere.


----------



## AECornell

I thought he was. Wasn't there a woman on when Brooke got married, like they were getting ready together?



slang said:


> Is Monty married? I saw on social media he was wishing some woman happy anniversary. It sounded like he was wishing it to a spouse/GF.
> 
> Just wondering if he does have a partner why he would be living with Kim seeing as she is not taking his illness well. Seems like a lot to put on her if he has a partner & a daughter who live elsewhere.


----------



## pjhm

Susie you are right-Andy is a one issue guy and nothing else matters to him


----------



## AECornell

I just looked it up. I was thinking of Gregg Davis. She knows how to pick em I guess. All about the $$$.



susieserb said:


> No problems? I was confused because I knew it was a super market chain, LOL!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

susieserb said:


> IF you are against gay rights or gay marriage on his show your a$$ is grass.  You DON'T do that to a guest.  BTW I'm not saying this to start a debate just mentioning the inappropriateness of his actions.  He really enjoys it too.



What did I miss here? I don't always watch WWHL.


----------



## guccimamma

pjhm said:


> Probably borrowed it from her sister, Kathy



kathy is packing on the lbs.


----------



## guccimamma

kim will probably pass away within 5 years, if she doesn't get herself together. nobody can help her or force her, they've done it all a zillion times. it is up to her.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

guccimamma said:


> kim will probably pass away within 5 years, if she doesn't get herself together. nobody can help her or force her, they've done it all a zillion times. it is up to her.


 
I totally agree. It's such a sad situation.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

AECornell said:


> I just looked it up. I was thinking of Gregg Davis. She knows how to pick em I guess. All about the $$$.


 
Definitely about the $$$! Have you read _The House of Hilton_? According to the author it was extremely important to Big Kathy that her daughters marry well. The author almost made it seem like an obsession.


----------



## littlerock

I know alot of people don't like Kyle but I am #teamkyle all the way. I think she is one of the only sane, normal ones. Am I crazy? I do like Yolanda, Irene and Lisa R too. Actually, I am down with all of them besides Brandi and Kim, but I mostly just feel bad for Kim.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

littlerock said:


> I know alot of people don't like Kyle but I am #teamkyle all the way. I think she is one of the only sane, normal ones. Am I crazy? I do like Yolanda, Irene and Lisa R too. Actually, I am down with all of them besides Brandi and Kim, but I mostly just feel bad for Kim.


 
I am Team Kyle too! She was never my favorite but she has grown on me over the years.


----------



## meluvs2shop

littlerock said:


> I know alot of people don't like Kyle but I am #teamkyle all the way. I think she is one of the only sane, normal ones. Am I crazy? I do like Yolanda, Irene and Lisa R too. Actually, I am down with all of them besides Brandi and Kim, but I mostly just feel bad for Kim.



Kyle has been looking really good this season. I would love to know what she's doing.


----------



## shoegal

littlerock said:


> I know alot of people don't like Kyle but I am #teamkyle all the way. I think she is one of the only sane, normal ones. Am I crazy? I do like Yolanda, Irene and Lisa R too. Actually, I am down with all of them besides Brandi and Kim, but I mostly just feel bad for Kim.




I second that. I like Kyle - she's not perfect and doesn't profess to be. Everyone says she makes everything about her but when you are being attacked and your love for your family being questioned she responds as she should.


----------



## raiderette74

littlerock said:


> I know alot of people don't like Kyle but I am #teamkyle all the way. I think she is one of the only sane, normal ones. Am I crazy? I do like Yolanda, Irene and Lisa R too. Actually, I am down with all of them besides Brandi and Kim, but I mostly just feel bad for Kim.


 

YOu know I used to like her a lot more.  I don't dislike her now but I lost some respect last year when she suddenly turned on LisaV based off things Brandi said.  Brandi, who she had hated and not trusted AT ALL up until that point and you are all the sudden going to put all your trust in her?  and even Mauricio is turning on his friend Ken over Brandi's words?  They both believed Brandi over their long time friends and now I feel like Kyle is getting her Brandi karma for doing that.  Without proof, I would believe my friend not the known lying $h!t stirrer.    

With all that being said, I don't think she is all bad and I do like her.  She seems to be a great mom, wife and SISTER! and I definitely think she takes a lot of crap for her sister's addiction.  Something I can relate to being a sister of an addict.  Your either doing too much or not enough and it's exhausting until your sibling gets help or you just write them off.


----------



## guccimamma

i'm not for or againt kyle, but i think she's dealt with kim for decades...and just doesn't have it in her to go another round. i don't blame her.

eileen and lisa should stop confronting kyle about kim. it really isn't her problem.

if kathy is such a good sister, she should take her in.


----------



## beekmanhill

guccimamma said:


> i'm not for or againt kyle, but i think she's dealt with kim for decades...and just doesn't have it in her to go another round. i don't blame her.
> 
> eileen and lisa should stop confronting kyle about kim. it really isn't her problem.
> 
> if kathy is such a good sister, she should take her in.




Kathy has problems of her own, including dealing with two drug addicted sons.

http://www.tmz.com/2015/02/03/paris...serk-on-plane-i-will-f-king-own-you-peasants/


And Paris, of course.


----------



## littlerock

Yeah, the whole "Kathy wouldn't do this to me" bit annoys me. My guess is that Kathy can sweep things under the rug easier. Kim and Kyle seem much closer and it's probably harder for Kyle to ognore the huge red flags. I'm sure that Kathy has enough on her own plate to babysit Kim, who's a grown Woman. She she probably just lets a lot of stuff slide, if she even witnesses much of it first hand, at all.


----------



## susieserb

GirlieShoppe said:


> Definitely about the $$$! Have you read _The House of Hilton_? According to the author it was extremely important to Big Kathy that her daughters marry well. The author almost made it seem like an obsession.


I thought it was an obsession.


----------



## Sassys

Just read one of Kim's kids was admitted to psychiatric ward.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Just read one of Kim's kids was admitted to psychiatric ward.



Again? oh no, wasn't her son admitted last year after a break down


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Just read one of Kim's kids was admitted to psychiatric ward.





slang said:


> Again? oh no, wasn't her son admitted last year after a break down



again?  are you sure that's recent?  one of the girls had a breakdown last year.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> again?  are you sure that's recent?  one of the girls had a breakdown last year.



Yes, it is recent

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2015/03/kim-richards-child-psychiatric-facility/


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Yes, it is recent
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2015/03/kim-richards-child-psychiatric-facility/



must be the same kid as last year, the article says there is a history of depression.  that's so sad.


----------



## tomz_grl

sgj99 said:


> must be the same kid as last year, the article says there is a history of depression.  that's so sad.


 
This is why I give Kim some slack. I know it's not an excuse, but I don't know how I would deal with a dying ex who lives with me and a child that's having issues as well. And pack on the judgmental women on the show (that she doesn't need to be on...) I'd probably be drunk 24/7.


----------



## zaara10

tomz_grl said:


> This is why I give Kim some slack. I know it's not an excuse, but I don't know how I would deal with a dying ex who lives with me and a child that's having issues as well. And pack on the judgmental women on the show (that she doesn't need to be on...) I'd probably be drunk 24/7.



But that's why she needs to get her life together & not be on a reality show!


----------



## pjhm

Probably doesn't help her kid having Kim on tv looking like a lunatic


----------



## susieserb

pjhm said:


> probably doesn't help her kid having kim on tv looking like a lunatic


this


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> But that's why she needs to get her life together & not be on a reality show!





pjhm said:


> Probably doesn't help her kid having Kim on tv looking like a lunatic



exactly!


----------



## Bentley1

tomz_grl said:


> This is why I give Kim some slack. I know it's not an excuse, but I don't know how I would deal with a dying ex who lives with me and a child that's having issues as well. And pack on the judgmental women on the show (that she doesn't need to be on...) I'd probably be drunk 24/7.




More of a reason for her to get off of reality TV and focus on all that's going on in her life without cameras and added stress and drama.


----------



## labelwhore04

sgj99 said:


> must be the same kid as last year, the article says there is a history of depression.  that's so sad.



I wonder which kid. Maybe the son?


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> More of a reason for her to get off of reality TV and focus on all that's going on in her life without cameras and added stress and drama.



yes!

but i have a feeling the woman that says her kids are everything to her is as much as a fame-ho as the rest of them and absolutely loves the chance at being on television again.


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> yes!
> 
> but i have a feeling the woman that says her kids are everything to her is as much as a fame-ho as the rest of them and absolutely loves the chance at being on television again.



No doubt.  I mean she grew up in the spotlight and now that she's been out of it for so long, she's not about to let this opportunity get away from her.  Even though it's harmful to her and her family, she insists,  which is why it's so very unbecoming and why she gets ZERO sympathy from me for being put on blast by Bravo and the other women. It's part of the game she so desperately wants to play. So play it!


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> No doubt.  I mean she grew up in the spotlight and now that she's been out of it for so long, she's not about to let this opportunity get away from her.  Even though it's harmful to her and her family, she insists,  which is why it's so very unbecoming and why she gets ZERO sympathy from me for being put on blast by Bravo and the other women. It's part of the game she so desperately wants to play. So play it!



well said.


----------



## zooba

I always am curious about the time line for filming.  Like where did the dog bite incident happen?  Does anybody have any idea?  My guess is that it happened after the Amsterdam trip.  If not, would also explain why Kyle would be so frustrated with Kim among many other reasons.


----------



## pjhm

Time line is relevant -I wish that was disclosed too-


----------



## fashiongirl26

zooba said:


> I always am curious about the time line for filming.  Like where did the dog bite incident happen?  Does anybody have any idea?  My guess is that it happened after the Amsterdam trip.  If not, would also explain why Kyle would be so frustrated with Kim among many other reasons.




Pretty sure they filmed in Amsterdam late September/early October. The dog bite incident happened fall of 2014. Probably happened not too long after the trip.


----------



## slang

The dog bite was after filming stopped


----------



## Hally

sgj99 said:


> yes!
> 
> but i have a feeling the woman that says her kids are everything to her is as much as a fame-ho as the rest of them and absolutely loves the chance at being on television again.



I think she expects her children to fulfill her emotional needs.  revolting.

If every alcoholic justified their drinking because they were going through a difficult time there wouldn't be a sober person out there.  I doubt any of us would feel it was okay to drink non stop when our child was in a psychiatric hospital.  She needs to do whatever it takes to become sober and stop lying so that she can be there for her children.


----------



## beekmanhill

Dog bite was Nov 1.  Wasn't it the kid who had gone off to Arizona to college in the beginning of the season?    I don't know where that incident falls re Amsterdam.

Kim got the dog back a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh and David Fosters Canada concert was sept 28th, after which they left for Amsterdam.  So dog bite has not yet happened.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

beekmanhill said:


> Oh and David Fosters Canada concert was sept 28th, after which they left for Amsterdam.  So dog bite has not yet happened.


 
Kim's dog bit someone? I missed this somehow...


----------



## beekmanhill

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2014/11/kim-richards-dog-pitbull-attack-kyle-alexia/



And then this

http://www.inquisitr.com/1901763/ki...o-her-home-sister-kyle-is-reportedly-furious/


----------



## GirlieShoppe

beekmanhill said:


> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2014/11/kim-richards-dog-pitbull-attack-kyle-alexia/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/1901763/ki...o-her-home-sister-kyle-is-reportedly-furious/




Thanks!


----------



## DivineMissM

Hally said:


> *I think she expects her children to fulfill her emotional needs.  revolting.*
> 
> If every alcoholic justified their drinking because they were going through a difficult time there wouldn't be a sober person out there.  I doubt any of us would feel it was okay to drink non stop when our child was in a psychiatric hospital.  She needs to do whatever it takes to become sober and stop lying so that she can be there for her children.



Exactly.  I have a few friends/acquaintances like this.  It's disturbing and unhealthy.  I can't imagine how it makes the children feel to know that mommy is a mess when they're not around to "babysit".  :\


----------



## Sassys

'I would never!' Gigi Hadid slams rumours claiming she snorted cocaine during VS Pink 

A Snapchat video, uploaded by gossip site OceanUp, led many to believe Gigi Hadid snorted cocaine during the Victoria's Secret Pink Spring Break bash in Miami on Saturday.
But the following day, the 19-year-old old model slammed allegations of any substance use by taking to her Twitter account and clearing her name.
The eldest daughter of Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star Yolanda Foster tweeted a lengthy tirade writing: 'I would never touch that... it's not only impossible but insane to me.' 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-Spring-Break-event-Miami.html#ixzz3UZ5zO8Nu


----------



## DC-Cutie

waits for pic of her in same black bikini...  and is she snorting or just bending over?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> waits for pic of her in same black bikini...  and is she snorting or just bending over?



In the video, there is nothing on the table behind her when she is dancing. Then she turns to the table and does that. I don't think she is snorting anything, but what the heck IS she doing.


----------



## lucywife

To me it looks like she's looking down on something on the floor.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> To me it looks like she's looking down on something on the floor.



Now that I look at it, that does make sense.


----------



## fashiongirl26

lucywife said:


> To me it looks like she's looking down on something on the floor.




Totally agree. She looks like she's bracing herself with her left hand on the table and either looking at something on the floor or using her right hand to adjust a shoe or a piece of clothing.


----------



## beekmanhill

Given there is a photographer a few feet behind her, I doubt she is doing anything illegal.


----------



## guccimamma

the kid has a lot of moles.


----------



## Bentley1

It looks like she is bent over and looking on the ground (pick something up, fix her shoe, etc). 
What kind of idiot would snort coke at a work event with photographers/people all over the place? I'm sure there are folks who would, but I don't think she's that out of control or stupid. Leave that mess to LILO.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> It looks like she is bent over and looking on the ground (pick something up, fix her shoe, etc).
> *What kind of idiot would snort coke at a work event with photographers/people all over the place?* I'm sure there are folks who would, but I don't think she's that out of control or stupid. Leave that mess to LILO.



Friend of mine recently sent my a video of a man snorting coke on a NYC subway car full of people. So, nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Friend of mine recently sent my a video of a man snorting coke on a NYC subway car full of people. So, nothing surprises me anymore.



Lol. Yeah, I have no doubt the world is riddled with people brazen enough to do all types of things in public, legal and illegal. I just didn't think this girl would be stupid enough to snort coke out in the open like that. You never know, I just don't see it going on in this particular situation.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Lol. Yeah, I have no doubt the world is riddled with people brazen enough to do all types of things in public, legal and illegal. I just didn't think this girl would be stupid enough to snort coke out in the open like that. You never know, I just don't see it going on in this particular situation.



LOL. She definitely was not snorting anything.


----------



## Sassys

Surprise! Gigi Hadid is not her birth name but rather a moniker her mother Yolanda Foster gave her when 'Jelena' became too confusing 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Yolanda-Foster-gave-child.html#ixzz3UaQxhnHa


----------



## girlonthecoast

guccimamma said:


> the kid has a lot of moles.


Part of me is kind of surprised Yolanda didn't advise her to have them removed since it might hinder her as a model. Don't get me wrong I think they're part of what makes her unique but I've always thought that the job of a model was to show off the clothes.

I know in a couple of professional swimsuit photos I've seen her in (as opposed to candids) they seemed to have been removed digitally.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Sassys said:


> Surprise! Gigi Hadid is not her birth name but rather a moniker her mother Yolanda Foster gave her when 'Jelena' became too confusing
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Yolanda-Foster-gave-child.html#ixzz3UaQxhnHa


How was Jelena confusing? 

Honestly when I didn't know Jelena was a real name I just thought it was a portmanteau for the Justin Bieber- Selena Gomez relationship.


----------



## Dany_37

Bentley1 said:


> No doubt.  I mean she grew up in the spotlight and now that she's been out of it for so long, she's not about to let this opportunity get away from her.  Even though it's harmful to her and her family, she insists,  which is why it's so very unbecoming and why she gets ZERO sympathy from me for being put on blast by Bravo and the other women. It's part of the game she so desperately wants to play. So play it!


 
Here Here!  Kim needs to leave and that train wreck Brandi needs to leave.  Both could benefit from some long and much needed therapy!!


----------



## pjhm

The visible moles surprised me too-maybe they don't care anymore due to airbrushing?


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> Surprise! Gigi Hadid is not her birth name but rather a moniker her mother Yolanda Foster gave her when 'Jelena' became too confusing
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Yolanda-Foster-gave-child.html#ixzz3UaQxhnHa




umm, is this some sort of big deal? it's not like her name was Jane Jones and they changed it to GiGi Hadid. She just uses a nickname as a first name, I know tons of people who do that. Papers and magazines will try to make something out of nothing


----------



## fashiongirl26

Brandi looks like a Fembot in the pink nighty.


----------



## DivineMissM

Nishi621 said:


> umm, is this some sort of big deal? it's not like her name was Jane Jones and they changed it to GiGi Hadid. She just uses a nickname as a first name, I know tons of people who do that. Papers and magazines will try to make something out of nothing



Exactly.  It's a nickname.  Tons of people have them.  What's the big deal?


----------



## Bentley1

I don't see the big deal in her having, and going by, her nickname. 
Heck, the majority of folks I know go by nicknames or have had full on name changes. Big Whoop.


----------



## caitlin1214

When they went to dinner on that boat in Amsterdam, I didn't quite understand the layout. The dinner was on the long table in the middle of the room and the drinks and hors d' oeuvres were on the little banquette in the corner?


----------



## caitlin1214

It's interesting how Brandi was acting all high and mighty about everyone talking about everyone else. She pointed out that Elaine and Lisa R were talking about Kim but didn't add her own name on that list when she was talking about her, too.


----------



## fashiontattle

Am I the only one that found it so gross that Brandy was out on a date with a child? I'm in my late 20's and I would never date a lil boy! Ick ick ick!


----------



## caitlin1214

I knew Brandi slapping Lisa was coming because of the season preview but they way they edited it, it made it look like Kyle crying was Lisa's reaction after getting slapped (or that's how I saw it). 


It wasn't as bad as that, but still. Brandi slapped Lisa. 

That's treason. 

Brandi should be sent to the stocks.


----------



## susieserb

fashiontattle said:


> Am I the only one that found it so gross that Brandy was out on a date with a child? I'm in my late 20's and I would never date a lil boy! Ick ick ick!


A child playing dress up as a "playboy".  It was laughable.


----------



## susieserb

So those flashbacks of Kim from the first season, I can't believe it..she looked even WORSE then as oppose to now? Her appearance has approve but...


----------



## Jeneen

When brandi gets drunk, her facial plastic surgery looks extra crazy.


----------



## zaara10

Brandi is so desperate. That Dutch guy was no hunk as she kept calling him. And she's just disgusting for preying on a 23 y/o. 
Lisa R. basically lied to Kyle about Brandi saying kim needed an intervention. She said all the ladies needed one. And then Kyle repeating that to kim... that's a mess.


----------



## DivineMissM

fashiontattle said:


> Am I the only one that found it so gross that Brandy was out on a date with a child? I'm in my late 20's and I would never date a lil boy! Ick ick ick!



No, you're not the only one.  It was disturbing.  She's so gross.  



Jeneen said:


> When brandi gets drunk, her facial plastic surgery looks extra crazy.



And she's always drunk so she always looks extra crazy.  lol  Her cheeks and lips are really bad though.  She's starting to look like the cat lady.


----------



## Sassys

Wait, Brandi is what 41 and the guy is 23 18yr difference. I recall Lisa's husband Ken is 15yrs older so how is Brandi gross???


----------



## hermes_lemming

Kim is clearly deranged.


----------



## Bentley1

hermes_lemming said:


> Kim is demented




No doubt about it!


----------



## hermes_lemming

pjhm said:


> Kim appears to have deep rooted animosity towards Kyle so hope both go to counseling


She is jealous of her sister and her good fortune and clearly detests her.



sgj99 said:


> do you ladies remember the first season when Kyle spoke quite openly in a couple of the interviews about how shy and awkward Kim was around new people because she really didn't have many friends, that she (Kim) had centered her life on her kids and now only had them but they were all leaving the nest?  they all flew to Sacramento and Kim was very awkward around all the women.
> 
> i think years of hiding away in her house with a bottle severely effected the way she picks and chooses friends.  put that along with never having a normal childhood to make friends and she's kind of a walking disaster when it comes to social relations.  but i am not defending her, her behavior this season has been ugly, rude and nasty.


She is a disaster period and it's only getting worse. Something is clearly not right with her head.



guccimamma said:


> kathy is packing on the lbs.


It happens to everyone



GirlieShoppe said:


> Definitely about the $$$! Have you read _The House of Hilton_? According to the author it was extremely important to Big Kathy that her daughters marry well. The author almost made it seem like an obsession.


This is nothing new. What mom doesn't want their daughter to marry well? Especially if they didn't come from money. My mom (mistook) my dad for money. And two of my girl cousins married well.



sgj99 said:


> must be the same kid as last year, the article says there is a history of depression.  that's so sad.


It is super sad..but with that as a mother. I can't blame the poor kid.



zaara10 said:


> But that's why she needs to get her life together & not be on a reality show!


Exactly



guccimamma said:


> the kid has a lot of moles.


What's wrong with that? She is still stunning. Remember she spends a lot of time in the sun. If she has them removed, they might just return. So what's the point? They definitely don't detract from her beauty. The editors can always airbrush it off. No big deal.



girlonthecoast said:


> Part of me is kind of surprised Yolanda didn't advise her to have them removed since it might hinder her as a model. Don't get me wrong I think they're part of what makes her unique but I've always thought that the job of a model was to show off the clothes.
> 
> I know in a couple of professional swimsuit photos I've seen her in (as opposed to candids) they seemed to have been removed digitally.


Yes


Jeneen said:


> When brandi gets drunk, her facial plastic surgery looks extra crazy.


She just plain crazy



Sassys said:


> Wait, Brandi is what 41 and the guy is 23 18yr difference. I recall Lisa's husband Ken is 15yrs older so how is Brandi gross???


Uh huh. This happens a lot more often than you think. Personally I would never go that young. But I do know someone who is 45/46 and she prefers men who are 22-25.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Bentley1 said:


> No doubt about it!



Lol I didn't want to accidentally offend anyone so I took it down a notch.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Sassys said:


> Wait, Brandi is what 41 and the guy is 23 18yr difference. I recall Lisa's husband Ken is 15yrs older so how is Brandi gross???


I also recall that Lisa was also quite young, 21, when she met Ken so I guess there is a bit of a double standard.


----------



## girlonthecoast

caitlin1214 said:


> I knew Brandi slapping Lisa was coming because of the season preview but they way they edited it, it made it look like Kyle crying was Lisa's reaction after getting slapped (or that's how I saw it).
> 
> 
> It wasn't as bad as that, but still. Brandi slapped Lisa.
> 
> That's treason.
> 
> Brandi should be sent to the stocks.


It felt so awkward watching Lisa's reaction. It was like Lisa was scolding a toddler or a dog and not a 40-ish mother of two. I don't know why Brandi thinks slapping someone is okay. But I don't know why Brandi does half the things she does. 

Why did she throw that wine at Eileen? Why did she make that unfunny joke about black people not being able to swim? Who knows.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

hermes_lemming said:


> This is nothing new. What mom doesn't want their daughter to marry well? Especially if they didn't come from money. My mom (mistook) my dad for money. And two of my girl cousins married well.


 
I know marrying for money is not a new concept. I was just stating what the author of "The House of Hilton" had written about "Big" Kathy Richards.


----------



## hermes_lemming

GirlieShoppe said:


> I know marrying for money is not a new concept. I was just stating what the author of "The House of Hilton" had written about "Big" Kathy Richards.


Your other post seemed a bit more "sensationalized" imo. That's why I responded the way I did.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

GirlieShoppe said:


> Definitely about the $$$! Have you read _The House of Hilton_? According to the author it was extremely important to Big Kathy that her daughters marry well. The author almost made it seem like an obsession.


 


hermes_lemming said:


> Your other post seemed a bit more "sensationalized" imo. That's why I responded the way I did.


 
I'm not sure how my other post was "sensationalized"? I was just stating what I had read in the book in response to another poster's comment about the subject.


Anyway, enjoy your day!


----------



## swags

Kyle is too dramatic. No need to throw Brandi under the bus, Kim will eventually get upset with Brandi. 


I also thought Brandi's date with that boy was gross. He looked like such a kid. She looked like a call girl. I almost thought maybe he mistook her for an escort but I guess it was camera time he wanted.


----------



## horse17

Kyles house in Palm springs is gorgeous....


----------



## ScottyGal

horse17 said:


> Kyles house in Palm springs is gorgeous....



+1 - I was drooling!


----------



## horse17

I missed the first half of the show.....did Kyle sell her mothers house in Palm springs?


----------



## ShoreGrl

horse17 said:


> Kyles house in Palm springs is gorgeous....



I was just coming to post that! It's stunning!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> Kyles house in Palm springs is gorgeous....


 
ditto


But, is that Kyle's house or the one Kim claimed she stole from her?


----------



## Jeneen

DC-Cutie said:


> ditto
> 
> 
> But, is that Kyle's house or the one Kim claimed she stole from her?




Lol... Kyle's new house with the money from the sale of the "stolen" house. 

Loved the indoor/outdoor living space and all the fire!


----------



## swags

Kyle said Kim and Kathy bought her out.  Kyle and Mauricio sold that house and used the money to buy the new one. Kim still has a problem with it.


----------



## guccimamma

ok, now i have to go watch the dvr. i wasn't really interested until you all mentioned the palm springs house. i love a good palm springs house.

the last one they showed (was that their mom's house) was nothing to brag about, so i have high hopes for the new one.


----------



## Nishi621

Brandi must be so proud of herself going out with a 22 year old she just met and talking about his c--k. I mean, for all the yelling she does about her children and how she 'worries" about them, she sure as hell doesn't worry about looking like a tramp to them and their friends and using the words she does on TV.

And, if she says "menopause mamas" one more time, I am going to slap her!


----------



## beekmanhill

Nishi621 said:


> Brandi must be so proud of herself going out with a 22 year old she just met and talking about his c--k. I mean, for all the yelling she does about her children and how she 'worries" about them, she sure as hell doesn't worry about looking like a tramp to them and their friends and using the words she does on TV.
> 
> And, if she says "menopause mamas" one more time, I am going to slap her!




What about the other women talking about sex shows they had seen and were going to see?

I didn't see anything wrong with Brandi having a date with a younger guy.  All of Adrienne's beaus have been much younger.  

And Lisa R was never held to task for breaking that glass.  

I found Kim to be more coherent last night than she has been in three years.  As for the Palm Springs house, I don't think we will ever know the real truth.   I think a lot of Kim's original argument had a lot to do with the fact that she was the one supporting the family during her childhood.   She certainly was the big star, and I suspect it is at least partly true.


----------



## Nishi621

beekmanhill said:


> What about the other women talking about sex shows they had seen and were going to see?
> 
> I didn't see anything wrong with Brandi having a date with a younger guy.  All of Adrienne's beaus have been much younger.
> 
> And Lisa R was never held to task for breaking that glass.
> 
> I found Kim to be more coherent last night than she has been in three years.  As for the Palm Springs house, I don't think we will ever know the real truth.   I think a lot of Kim's original argument had a lot to do with the fact that she was the one supporting the family during her childhood.   She certainly was the big star, and I suspect it is at least partly true.



Well, since Brandi was the one on the "date" with the young guy last night and talking about his c--k, Brandi is the one I was speaking of in this instance. And to me, there is a big difference between Adrienne actually dating and having relationships with younger guys and Brandi doing a one night hook up on camera with a younger guy.

As for the sex shows they went to see, talking about doing something and sitting on TV and actually doing it are two different things IMO.

Also, as for the Palm Springs house, Kyle has stated over and over again that she and Mauricio bought out Kim and Kathy's share of their mom's Palm Springs house, and she has the cancelled checks to prove it. We have never heard Kathy say she was robbed by Kyle, but yet, Kim screams it all the time. And Kim says she tried to give the check back but it was too late? 

Seems odd to me, and then in the next breathe she says that she wasn't even able to go to the Mom's Palm Springs house and get stuff out of it because it sold too quickly, yet, Kyle reminded her that Kim had asked if one of her daughter's could be part of the sales team and get a commission and supposedly Kyle said yes, so,how fast could the sale have been?? And if her daughter was involved in it all, seems to me that Kim would have had plenty of time to go there and get anything she wanted. Kim seems to change her story constantly. She was probably heavily drinking back then and doesn't remember anything.


----------



## raiderette74

Nishi621 said:


> Well, since Brandi was the one on the "date" with the young guy last night and talking about his c--k, Brandi is the one I was speaking of in this instance. And to me, there is a big difference between Adrienne actually dating and having relationships with younger guys and Brandi doing a one night hook up on camera with a younger guy.
> 
> As for the sex shows they went to see, talking about doing something and sitting on TV and actually doing it are two different things IMO.
> 
> Also, as for the Palm Springs house, Kyle has stated over and over again that she and Mauricio bought out Kim and Kathy's share of their mom's Palm Springs house, and she has the cancelled checks to prove it. We have never heard Kathy say she was robbed by Kyle, but yet, Kim screams it all the time. And Kim says she tried to give the check back but it was too late?
> 
> Seems odd to me, and then in the next breathe she says that she wasn't even able to go to the Mom's Palm Springs house and get stuff out of it because it sold too quickly, yet, Kyle reminded her that Kim had asked if one of her daughter's could be part of the sales team and get a commission and supposedly Kyle said yes, so,how fast could the sale have been?? And if her daughter was involved in it all, seems to me that Kim would have had plenty of time to go there and get anything she wanted. Kim seems to change her story constantly. She was probably heavily drinking back then and doesn't remember anything.


Agree.............sounds to me like Kim just didn't WANT Kyle to sell the house for sentimental purposes.  But yeah, once you get bought out, you no longer have a say in what happens to the house.   She seems to really lack the ability to rationalize things that she gets emotionally wrapped up in.


----------



## raiderette74

fashiontattle said:


> Am I the only one that found it so gross that Brandy was out on a date with a child? I'm in my late 20's and I would never date a lil boy! Ick ick ick!


 
I met my husband when he was 23 and I was 33.  He was not a child or a little boy.  He was also more mature, stable and respectful than the 44 year old I had just finished dating.   We just connected, it wasn't about age.  And here we are at 40 & 30 and have outlasted 3 marriages of like ages that happened around the same time as ours.   Dating a younger man might not be for everyone but insinuating those that do are with a child/lil boy and are Ick Ick Ick is a bit offensive. Just saying.


----------



## Sassys

raiderette74 said:


> I met my husband when he was 23 and I was 33.  He was not a child or a little boy.  He was also more mature, stable and respectful than the 44 year old I had just finished dating.   We just connected, it wasn't about age.  And here we are at 40 & 30 and have outlasted 3 marriages of like ages that happened around the same time as ours.   Dating a younger man might not be for everyone but insinuating those that do are with a child/lil boy and are Ick Ick Ick is a bit offensive. Just saying.



Yeah, I don't understand why Lisa V having a 15yr age gap with her husband is okay, and Brandi having a 18yr gap is not.

Lisa V, should be called out for that at the reunion. She made nasty comments about Brandi dating a 23yr old, yet her husband is 15yrs older than her and she married him at 21.


----------



## Nahreen

Well Brandi is not the most mature +40 year old woman I have seen so maby this 23 year old guy is a perfect match


----------



## fashiongirl26

Sassys said:


> Yeah, I don't understand why Lisa V having a 15yr age gap with her husband is okay, and Brandi having a 18yr gap is not.
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa V, should be called out for that at the reunion. She made nasty comments about Brandi dating a 23yr old, yet her husband is 15yrs older than her and she married him at 21.




I think it had to do more with the fact that this is her son's friend. Maybe Lisa V. feels like a mother figure to him and feels like Brandi isn't exactly the best choice for him. I don't think the age difference has anything to do with it.


----------



## jenniferelaine

I also think there is still somewhat of a double standard on ages. People don't tend to raise their eyebrows quite as high if the man is significantly older than the woman instead of vice versa. For whatever reason. My husband is 16 years older than me & it works, but I can't imagine being with a man 16 years younger (my stepsons age). To each, his or her own, though.


----------



## Nahreen

jenniferelaine said:


> I also think there is still somewhat of a double standard on ages. People don't tend to raise their eyebrows quite as high if the man is significantly older than the woman instead of vice versa. For whatever reason. My husband is 16 years older than me & it works, but I can't imagine being with a man 16 years younger (my stepsons age). To each, his or her own, though.



It might have to do with maturity at least up to a certain age. I think girls are more mature than boys and therefore more often choose to date older boys.


----------



## beekmanhill

fashiongirl26 said:


> I think it had to do more with the fact that this is her son's friend. Maybe Lisa V. feels like a mother figure to him and feels like Brandi isn't exactly the best choice for him. I don't think the age difference has anything to do with it.



Didn't Ken's son marry someone much older, who was Lisa's friend?  

And as I recall. Brandi said that she and young guy did not have sex.  So it did not happen on camera.

My guess is that the whole date thing was promoted by the producers.  It was a good script, let's have Brandi go off on her own while the others talk about her.


----------



## Jeneen

I don't care if Brandi dates younger guys. More power to her. But she could compliment them by saying he's really hot or he has a great body or even he is sexy... But she talks about his rooster on national television and that's just not classy


----------



## horse17

Nishi621 said:


> Brandi must be so proud of herself going out with a 22 year old she just met and talking about his c--k. I mean, for all the yelling she does about her children and how she 'worries" about them, she sure as hell doesn't worry about looking like a tramp to them and their friends and using the words she does on TV.
> 
> And, if she says "menopause mamas" one more time, I am going to slap her!


 
ITA.....total skank.....


----------



## horse17

Nishi621 said:


> Well, since Brandi was the one on the "date" with the young guy last night and talking about his c--k, Brandi is the one I was speaking of in this instance. And to me, there is a big difference between Adrienne actually dating and having relationships with younger guys and Brandi doing a one night hook up on camera with a younger guy.
> 
> As for the sex shows they went to see, talking about doing something and sitting on TV and actually doing it are two different things IMO.
> 
> Also, as for the Palm Springs house, Kyle has stated over and over again that she and Mauricio bought out Kim and Kathy's share of their mom's Palm Springs house, and she has the cancelled checks to prove it. We have never heard Kathy say she was robbed by Kyle, but yet, Kim screams it all the time. And Kim says she tried to give the check back but it was too late?
> 
> Seems odd to me, and then in the next breathe she says that she wasn't even able to go to the Mom's Palm Springs house and get stuff out of it because it sold too quickly, yet, Kyle reminded her that Kim had asked if one of her daughter's could be part of the sales team and get a commission and supposedly Kyle said yes, so,how fast could the sale have been?? And if her daughter was involved in it all, seems to me that Kim would have had plenty of time to go there and get anything she wanted. Kim seems to change her story constantly. She was probably heavily drinking back then and doesn't remember anything.


 
I thought I heard Kyle say something last night about how they couldn't have Kim on the mortgage for some reason??...I wonder what that was about?


----------



## fashiongirl26

horse17 said:


> I thought I heard Kyle say something last night about how they couldn't have Kim on the mortgage for some reason??...I wonder what that was about?




I think Kyle said that Kim was not in a position to share a mortgage.  I think Kim still struggles financially to this day.


----------



## raiderette74

fashiongirl26 said:


> I think Kyle said that Kim was not in a position to share a mortgage. I think Kim still struggles financially to this day.


 
Yes, this is what I heard as well.


----------



## horse17

fashiongirl26 said:


> I think Kyle said that Kim was not in a position to share a mortgage.  I think Kim still struggles financially to this day.


 
Ok...so by right, then it was one third Kims house...I wonder if they paid her for her third?


----------



## tomz_grl

horse17 said:


> Ok...so by right, then it was one third Kims house...I wonder if they paid her for her third?


 
I'm guessing Kyle and Mauricio had the house appraised and then bought Kathy and Kim out at the time the housing market was in the tank in California. So when they went to sell it, they probably made a good chunk of money since the market has gotten better and Kim probably feels like she was taken advantage of.


----------



## littlerock

horse17 said:


> Ok...so by right, then it was one third Kims house...I wonder if they paid her for her third?



They did buy Kim out but, I believe, what she has beef with is that they bought out Kathy's share for way more. That's what I've gathered based on all the quick snippets of info.


----------



## horse17

If Kim agreed to the price, regardless of the market, then IMO she has not arguement..she knew the market was down.....but why would they buy out Kathy for more money?


----------



## Nishi621

horse17 said:


> Ok...so by right, then it was one third Kims house...I wonder if they paid her for her third?




The original Palm Springs house owned by their mother was left to all 3 girls, Kathy, Kim and Kyle equally. Kyle has stated a million times that she and Mauricio bought out Kathy and Kim's share and she has the cancelled checks to prove it. 

So, if she bought out Kathy and Kim, then the house was legally hers to do whatever she wanted with it. If Kim was so damned interested in their mother's Palm Springs home, she shouldn't have agreed to have Kyle buy her out to begin with. Almost sounds like reverse buyer;s remorse on Kim's part.

BTW, I have never heard that they bought out Kathy's share for more money than they gave Kim. I could have missed it, but I have never heard that and it doesn't even make sense especially considering the house was left to all 3 girls equally.


----------



## horse17

Thx!


----------



## beekmanhill

tomz_grl said:


> I'm guessing Kyle and Mauricio had the house appraised and then bought Kathy and Kim out at the time the housing market was in the tank in California. So when they went to sell it, they probably made a good chunk of money since the market has gotten better and Kim probably feels like she was taken advantage of.



That has always been my take.  Mauricio knew the market.  Doubt Kim did.  

Everyone can have a version of a story, doesn't mean Kyle's is correct.  Kathy hasn't put her two cents in on either side.


----------



## shoegal

beekmanhill said:


> That has always been my take.  Mauricio knew the market.  Doubt Kim did.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone can have a version of a story, doesn't mean Kyle's is correct.  Kathy hasn't put her two cents in on either side.




Kim could do just like anyone else if that was the case - get her own expert or an attorney. Kyle couldn't force her to sell.


----------



## slang

Since Kathy's husband owns a real estate company and was Mauricio's boss at the time I doubt he wasn't aware of the value of the Palm Spring house.

Neither Kim or Kathy wanted the house at the time & Kyle did, so she bought to back from the estate - not from Kim & Kathy personally, they never owned the house. 
If Kim or Kathy wanted the house they could have bought it. Surely they would have been happy the house stayed in the family - they got a cash pay out & still used it even though Kyle owned it - we saw in season 1 Kyle cleaning the house b/f Lisa V showed up for Easter after Kim's daughters spent the weekend there. Kyle said Kim's kids had keys to the house to use as they pleased.

I don't see the big deal, families go through this all the time selling off properties when someone dies. Sometimes a family member or members will want to keep it, sometimes they want to be bought out. If the value goes up down the line, tough luck - if the value went down & Kyle sold it at a loss would Kim & Kathy chip in to pay for her loss


----------



## krissa

I don't trust Kim's version of events on anything including the house. She has some serious animosity toward Kyle that she won't let go. Kyle is damned if she does and damned if she doesn't. Kim tried to say she wasn't able to get into the house bc they sold it so fast, but then it was mentioned her own daughter and niece shared the damn listing. It seems like Kim feels everyone should be indebted to her forever? Since she was the breadwinner as a child. She married well twice, so wouldn't she have had the resources to buy out Kyle and Kathy if she wanted to? If she couldn't manage her money and keep it that's not Kyles fault. Btw I don't even like Kyle much, I just can't stand Kim and how she gets a pass on being an @$$.


----------



## Oruka

horse17 said:


> Ok...so by right, then it was one third Kims house...I wonder if they paid her for her third?



I think that is the meat of the issue. Even last night, Kim implied that Kathy received a much bigger amount than she did. Of course, Kathy and Kyle have all the resources for Lawyers and appraisers and Kim (who appeared to have been in some financial difficulties at the time) didnt and Kyle/Mauricio took advantage of her. 

The story Kim gave is that she wanted to take a loan on her share of the house ie a second mortage. The next thing she knew she received a check for $20,000. When she tried to pay the money back but was told that it is too late and that was her share. Kyle gives a different story without any specific amount. I am not sure if too much time have passed but Kim should take this to court and let a judge make a decision because it appears she has not gotten over this.

Also, why did Kyle bring her to this new house when she knew it was a sore spot for her?


----------



## caramelize126

According to Brandi's blog ( so not sure how credible this is) but Kim was actually the one who originally bought the house when she was supporting her family as a child star. Their mother may have left the house to all 3 girls equally, but technically, it was never Big Kathy's house to begin with. It was Kim's. This may be why she is so upset. 

If that really is true, and it kinda makes sense, then I feel bad for Kim.


----------



## shoegal

Brandi only knows Kim's version of events. If Kyle and Mauricio financially supported Kim it's clear she couldn't afford the house. It sounds like sellers remorse and now Kim is remembering the events in a light that makes Kyle look bad because the tables have turned.


----------



## slang

caramelize126 said:


> According to Brandi's blog ( so not sure how credible this is) but Kim was actually the one who originally bought the house when she was supporting her family as a child star. Their mother may have left the house to all 3 girls equally, but technically, it was never Big Kathy's house to begin with. It was Kim's. This may be why she is so upset.
> 
> If that really is true, and it kinda makes sense, then I feel bad for Kim.



That is not true, the house was only bought a few years before Big Kathy died - not when Kim was a child and the house was mortgaged - so it wasn't bought out for cash by Kim. That is why the girls didn't get huge payout outs when the house was sold as it was mortgaged which had to be paid off first before the estate was settled.
If I remember correctly (this was all discuss din this thread back in season1) Big Kathy left a couple of houses, all mortgaged and the other ones were sold. This one Kyle wanted so she bought it from the estate.


----------



## caramelize126

shoegal said:


> Brandi only knows Kim's version of events. If Kyle and Mauricio financially supported Kim it's clear she couldn't afford the house. It sounds like sellers remorse and now Kim is remembering the events in a light that makes Kyle look bad because the tables have turned.



Thats true, but i would think Kim was able to afford the house when she was younger and in her prime? IIRC, kim's financial problems didnt begin until after her second divorce from the Davis heir


----------



## caramelize126

slang said:


> That is not true, the house was only bought a few years before Big Kathy died - not when Kim was a child and the house was mortgaged - so it wasn't bought out for cash by Kim. That is why the girls didn't get huge payout outs when the house was sold as it was mortgaged which had to be paid off first before the estate was settled.
> If I remember correctly (this was all discuss din this thread back in season1) Big Kathy left a couple of houses, all mortgaged and the other ones were sold. This one Kyle wanted so she bought it from the estate.



Ahh this makes sense! I had no idea this was only bought a couple years ago.


----------



## raiderette74

I had previously read (back when this drama came up a few seasons ago) that the house was left to all 3 and Kyle and Mauricio bought the two sisters out.  Then about 5 years later, Kim came to Kyle with $20,000.00 asking to buy her portion back.  Kyle was in the middle of renovating the house for her family and told KIm she didn't want to mix family and business.  Kyle also admits to being confused since she claimed she had paid out both Kathy & Kim a much larger amount than $20,000.00 and also had been paying the exisiting mortgage themselves and eventually paid off themselves.  Then when Kyle sold the house, Kim basically went B@t$h!t.  I do believe this story came from Kyle though.  However, I am with whomever said..............I don't trust Kim's recollection of the events.  Not to mention, she never has a clear story but Kyle seems to know exactly what happened.   

There had to be some kind of agreement/settlement reached for that house to be moved from all of their names to Kyle's.  You just can't easily do that when someone dies and an estate settles.  Kim would have to be in the land of the living to understand all that though. I really hope she gets well.


----------



## caitlin1214

As fun as shopping is, I would love to see the Rembrandt Museum. 

I love their art critique:  "All that's missing is the sequins!" 

Kyle and Elaine wouldn't have seen it at the museum they went to, but one of my favorite Rembrandt paintings is  The Anatomy Lesson of Dr. Nicolaes Tulp. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Anatomy_Lesson_of_Dr._Nicolaes_Tulp

For someone who's not a doctor to capture the anatomy of the hand like that (save for a few discrepancies) like that is amazing.


----------



## pjhm

But if the name on the title of the house was big kathy's then Kim is out of luck-Kyle did not screw her but maybe someone else did. As someone else said to sell it out of an estate the court reviews the record for transferring clear title. Good thing Kyle kept the cancelled checks.


----------



## Ladybug09

fashiontattle said:


> Am I the only one that found it so gross that Brandy was out on a date with a child? I'm in my late 20's and I would never date a lil boy! Ick ick ick!



Do you get grossed out when the male celebs do it? Cause they date young and Super young girls all the time.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Wait, Brandi is what 41 and the guy is 23 18yr difference. I recall Lisa's husband Ken is 15yrs older so how is Brandi gross???



This...and isn't Harry older than Lisa R.


----------



## fashiontattle

Ladybug09 said:


> Do you get grossed out when the male celebs do it? Cause they date young and Super young girls all the time.




Yes I do, it is just as disturbing. I'm not judging anyone for the choices they make. And I can understand a 10 year age gap even 15, but for me 20 years is a bit hard. It is also hard to watch a 40+ say c@ck on TV a bunch of times and think "oh good for her!" . If she would conduct herself with more respect perhaps she would deserve some too.


----------



## susieserb

raiderette74 said:


> I had previously read (back when this drama came up a few seasons ago) that the house was left to all 3 and Kyle and Mauricio bought the two sisters out.  Then about 5 years later, Kim came to Kyle with $20,000.00 asking to buy her portion back.  Kyle was in the middle of renovating the house for her family and told KIm she didn't want to mix family and business.  Kyle also admits to being confused since she claimed she had paid out both Kathy & Kim a much larger amount than $20,000.00 and also had been paying the exisiting mortgage themselves and eventually paid off themselves.  Then when Kyle sold the house, Kim basically went B@t$h!t.  I do believe this story came from Kyle though.  However, I am with whomever said..............I don't trust Kim's recollection of the events.  Not to mention, she never has a clear story but Kyle seems to know exactly what happened.
> 
> There had to be some kind of agreement/settlement reached for that house to be moved from all of their names to Kyle's.  You just can't easily do that when someone dies and an estate settles.  Kim would have to be in the land of the living to understand all that though. I really hope she gets well.


Absolutely^^ALL THIS.

Kyle made a vailed remark that Kim wasn't equipped to handle the house at the time.  Did that mean financial difficulties, dependency issues or family crisis (perhaps all of these things) prevented Kim from stepping up to the threshold?


----------



## Ladybug09

beekmanhill said:


> What about the other women talking about sex shows they had seen and were going to see?
> 
> I didn't see anything wrong with Brandi having a date with a younger guy.  All of Adrienne's beaus have been much younger.
> 
> And Lisa R was never held to task for breaking that glass.




People in this thread hate Brandi, so no matter what she does, even if another cast member does the same, her action will always be considered the most offensive.






Sassys said:


> Yeah, I don't understand why Lisa V having a 15yr age gap with her husband is okay, and Brandi having a 18yr gap is not.
> 
> Lisa V, should be called out for that at the reunion. She made nasty comments about Brandi dating a 23yr old, yet her husband is 15yrs older than her and she married him at 21.





See above quote.




raiderette74 said:


> I met my husband when he was 23 and I was 33.  He was not a child or a little boy.  He was also more mature, stable and respectful than the 44 year old I had just finished dating.   We just connected, it wasn't about age.  And here we are at 40 & 30 and have outlasted 3 marriages of like ages that happened around the same time as ours.   Dating a younger man might not be for everyone but insinuating those that do are with a child/lil boy and are Ick Ick Ick is a bit offensive. Just saying.




Great post!






fashiontattle said:


> Yes I do, it is just as disturbing. No need to get snippy, it was just my reaction.


Not snippy, you're posting on a Public forum,  so  if you have an issue with your post getting called to task, then don't post all.


----------



## lulilu

fashiontattle said:


> Yes I do, it is just as disturbing. I'm not judging anyone for the choices they make. And I can understand a 10 year age gap even 15, but for me 20 years is a bit hard. It is also hard to watch a 40+ say c@ck on TV a bunch of times and think "oh good for her!" . If she would conduct herself with more respect perhaps she would deserve some too.



+1'.  She is terribly crude, and it seems for the shock value.  She uses words that would never cross my lips.  I am not a prude - just not crude.


----------



## hermes_lemming

guccimamma said:


> ok, now i have to go watch the dvr. i wasn't really interested until you all mentioned the palm springs house. i love a good palm springs house.
> 
> the last one they showed (was that their mom's house) was nothing to brag about, so i have high hopes for the new one.


It's Gorgeous! 


beekmanhill said:


> What about the other women talking about sex shows they had seen and were going to see?
> 
> I didn't see anything wrong with Brandi having a date with a younger guy.  All of Adrienne's beaus have been much younger.
> 
> And Lisa R was never held to task for breaking that glass.
> 
> I found Kim to be more coherent last night than she has been in three years.  As for the Palm Springs house, I don't think we will ever know the real truth.   I think a lot of Kim's original argument had a lot to do with the fact that she was the one supporting the family during her childhood.   She certainly was the big star, and I suspect it is at least partly true.


Seriously?  I've found Kim to just be worse and worse. She really shouldn't be on any reality TV show at the moment. Not even a rehab version.



raiderette74 said:


> Agree.............sounds to me like Kim just didn't WANT Kyle to sell the house for sentimental purposes.  But yeah, once you get bought out, you no longer have a say in what happens to the house.   She seems to really lack the ability to rationalize things that she gets emotionally wrapped up in.


She lacks a lot of things.



Nahreen said:


> Well Brandi is not the most mature +40 year old woman I have seen so maby this 23 year old guy is a perfect match


Yup


jenniferelaine said:


> I also think there is still somewhat of a double standard on ages. People don't tend to raise their eyebrows quite as high if the man is significantly older than the woman instead of vice versa. For whatever reason. My husband is 16 years older than me & it works, but I can't imagine being with a man 16 years younger (my stepsons age). To each, his or her own, though.


People are always quick to judge.



Nahreen said:


> It might have to do with maturity at least up to a certain age. I think girls are more mature than boys and therefore more often choose to date older boys.


ITA!


Jeneen said:


> I don't care if Brandi dates younger guys. More power to her. But she could compliment them by saying he's really hot or he has a great body or even he is sexy... But she talks about his rooster on national television and that's just not classy


She has zero class and enjoys flaunting that fact. She is just trash.



fashiongirl26 said:


> I think Kyle said that Kim was not in a position to share a mortgage.  I think Kim still struggles financially to this day.


Yes


susieserb said:


> Absolutely^^ALL THIS.
> 
> Kyle made a vailed remark that Kim wasn't equipped to handle the house at the time.  Did that mean financial difficulties, dependency issues or family crisis (perhaps all of these things) prevented Kim from stepping up to the threshold?


Yes


----------



## Suzie

girlonthecoast said:


> It felt so awkward watching Lisa's reaction. It was like Lisa was scolding a toddler or a dog and not a 40-ish mother of two. I don't know why Brandi thinks slapping someone is okay. But I don't know why Brandi does half the things she does.
> 
> Why did she throw that wine at Eileen? Why did she make that unfunny joke about black people not being able to swim? Who knows.



Because she was drunk!


----------



## Suzie

I think Kim is extremely jealous of Kyle, she is not happy for her sister. Kim blames everyone else for her problems, it is everyone's elses fault, she doesn't take ownership of what she has done wrong!


----------



## Nishi621

beekmanhill said:


> That has always been my take.  Mauricio knew the market.  Doubt Kim did.
> 
> Everyone can have a version of a story, doesn't mean Kyle's is correct.  Kathy hasn't put her two cents in on either side.



to me stealing a house means you didn't pay for it, you took it from someone without them knowing it. No one held a gun to Kim's head and made her sell (I am assuming, lol), and no one stopped her from getting her own appraisal if the case was the market was low at the time.


----------



## Nishi621

Oruka said:


> I think that is the meat of the issue. Even last night, Kim implied that Kathy received a much bigger amount than she did. Of course, Kathy and Kyle have all the resources for Lawyers and appraisers and Kim (who appeared to have been in some financial difficulties at the time) didnt and Kyle/Mauricio took advantage of her.
> 
> The story Kim gave is that she wanted to take a loan on her share of the house ie a second mortage. The next thing she knew she received a check for $20,000. When she tried to pay the money back but was told that it is too late and that was her share. Kyle gives a different story without any specific amount. I am not sure if too much time have passed but Kim should take this to court and let a judge make a decision because it appears she has not gotten over this.
> 
> Also, why did Kyle bring her to this new house when she knew it was a sore spot for her?



Kim had been married to two extremely wealthy men and still I believe receives money from one of them. So, to say that Kyle and Kathy had money for lawyers and appraisers and Kim didnt just seems silly to me. Also, I must have missed the part where Kim said an actual number, $20,000? Was that in the recent episode?


----------



## susieserb

Nishi621 said:


> to me stealing a house means you didn't pay for it, you took it from someone without them knowing it. No one held a gun to Kim's head and made her sell (I am assuming, lol), and no one stopped her from getting her own appraisal if the case was the market was low at the time.


Thank you.  Kyle is best to be cordial and step away from sis; which seems to be the case since Kim and Kyle go for months without talking.  

I heard Dr. Laura once say it's okay to distant yourself from destructive people even if that means FAMILY.  I couldn't agree more.


----------



## beekmanhill

Nishi621 said:


> to me stealing a house means you didn't pay for it, you took it from someone without them knowing it. No one held a gun to Kim's head and made her sell (I am assuming, lol), and no one stopped her from getting her own appraisal if the case was the market was low at the time.



Yes, but you trust family not to cheat you.  And Kyle tells us over and over she always looks out for and takes care of Kim.


----------



## susieserb

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, but you trust family not to cheat you.  And Kyle tells us over and over she always looks out for and takes care of Kim.


We don't know the truth about all this. But I'll lean to the sober side before the addict's.


----------



## Nishi621

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, but you trust family not to cheat you.  And Kyle tells us over and over she always looks out for and takes care of Kim.




Kim's daughter shared the listing with Kyle's daughter, so, how did Kim get cheated? her sister (both of them because Kathy would have had to know she was getting more than Kim if that were the case) and her own daughter both cheated her?? Come on, I am sorry, that is a little hard to believe! Plus, as someone else here said, the house would have had to have been bought from the estate since it was willed equally to all 3 daughters which means things would have had to have gone through legal channels. I find it hard to believe that Kim got monetarily ripped off with her other sister, her own daughter and the courts involved. Anything is possible, but, really??

I think Kim was , as she is now,  a flighty air head back then and probably kept going back and forth about the house and then when it was sold, decided she was sorry about it and the easy way to deal with her guilt is to blame Kyle. As we have seen on the show, she is very good at blaming other people all the time and making up things in her head.I'll never forget that episode where she was in the bathroom with Kyle and was screaming that she was pregnant and Kyle was telling her that didn't she just think it was menopause at this point and Kim yelling"I'm going to have a baby!!". Kim lives in her own world and doesn't really listen to reality


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just wanna rip Lisa's fake lashes off.  they look awful


----------



## kemilia

_Lee said:


> +1 - I was drooling!


 

OMG, it was incredible! Just gorgeous, and huge too. Perfect for entertaining, Kim's jealousy really showed, though.


----------



## susieserb

Nishi621 said:


> Kim's daughter shared the listing with Kyle's daughter, so, how did Kim get cheated? her sister (both of them because Kathy would have had to know she was getting more than Kim if that were the case) and her own daughter both cheated her?? Come on, I am sorry, that is a little hard to believe! Plus, as someone else here said, the house would have had to have been bought from the estate since it was willed equally to all 3 daughters which means things would have had to have gone through legal channels. I find it hard to believe that Kim got monetarily ripped off with her other sister, her own daughter and the courts involved. Anything is possible, but, really??
> 
> I think Kim was , as she is now,  a flighty air head back then and probably kept going back and forth about the house and then when it was sold, decided she was sorry about it and the easy way to deal with her guilt is to blame Kyle. As we have seen on the show, she is very good at blaming other people all the time and making up things in her head.I'll never forget that episode where she was in the bathroom with Kyle and was screaming that she was pregnant and Kyle was telling her that didn't she just think it was menopause at this point and Kim yelling"I'm going to have a baby!!". Kim lives in her own world and doesn't really listen to reality


I even hate giving Kim blog time, arrrrrrgh.


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> I just wanna rip Lisa's fake lashes off.  they look awful


On Andy Cohen live Lisa said as she ages the importance of long lashes looms large in her portfolio.  Hey I agree!!!!! but gads woman they look like chic-lets on your lids?  Certainly she can do better then those things?


----------



## susieserb

kemilia said:


> OMG, it was incredible! Just gorgeous, and huge too. Perfect for entertaining, Kim's jealousy really showed, though.


NOT a fan of the desert but gurrrrrrls that HOUSE makes me one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kemilia

Andy Cohen said that Kyle & Kim had not spoken for 4 months prior to the reunion, and then it seems something big happened on that taping. 


And I'm gonna say it again--that house was incredible! I liked it more that Yolanda's kitchen or Lisa V's closet even.


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> On Andy Cohen live Lisa said as she ages the importance of long lashes looms large in her portfolio.  Hey I agree!!!!! but gads woman they look like chic-lets on your lids?  Certainly she can do better then those things?




 seems like they are all in the center and the same length.  they need to be spread out, like real lashes and varying lengths.


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> seems like they are all in the center and the same length.  they need to be spread out, like real lashes and varying lengths.


TOTALLY? with all that money why oh why is she settling for those things?

I use Latisse and you have to apply the stuff evenly across your lid.  I was wondering if Lisa, through bad eyes, applied the liquid only to the center without spreading it around like she should?

Long Latisse lashes with certain "mascara's" look like fake lashes.  Everybody thinks mine are.  JMHO because what Lisa has makes NO SENSE?


----------



## guccimamma

house was beautiful...but... i was hoping for a little more modern/mid century for the palm springs vibe.


----------



## Deco

The gay wedding Lisa officiated looked fake.  Must have been publicity for Pump and Lisa's add on services.

Kim is a wretch.  Such an awful person all around.  I'm stunned that Kyle is still so emotionally vulnerable to her and easily manipulated.  The dynamic between those two doesn't make sense to me at all and it's mostly Kyle's side that seems off.  I can see how Kim would be the wildcard because she's an addict, but what's Kyle's excuse for acting like a co-dependent, little sister forever abused and then pulled back in by Kim?  After their nasty exchange, Kim goes back in for the post-abuse manipulation to tell Kyle she loves her, suck her right back into the sickness cycle that will never end.  You'd think at some point along the way Kyle (who's not an addict and has a stable family life) would have become wise to Kim's patterns and developed a thicker skin and refused to play along.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Decophile said:


> *The gay wedding Lisa officiated looked fake*.  Must have been publicity for Pump and Lisa's add on services.
> 
> Kim is a wretch.  Such an awful person all around.  I'm stunned that Kyle is still so emotionally vulnerable to her and easily manipulated.  The dynamic between those two doesn't make sense to me at all and it's mostly Kyle's side that seems off.  I can see how Kim would be the wildcard because she's an addict, but what's Kyle's excuse for acting like a co-dependent, little sister forever abused and then pulled back in by Kim?  After their nasty exchange, Kim goes back in for the post-abuse manipulation to tell Kyle she loves her, suck her right back into the sickness cycle that will never end.  You'd think at some point along the way Kyle (who's not an addict and has a stable family life) would have become wise to Kim's patterns and developed a thicker skin and refused to play along.


 I was thinking the same!


Love Kyle's Palm Springs house..


----------



## lallybelle

UGH, I can never embed these things. Sneak peek of the reunion.


http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...ls-reunion-video-tears-f-bombs-fights-2015193


----------



## kemilia

lallybelle said:


> UGH, I can never embed these things. Sneak peek of the reunion.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...ion-video-tears-f-bombs-fights-2015193[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I knew that dog bite was going to come up eventually. (thanks for the link!)


----------



## Sassys

lallybelle said:


> UGH, I can never embed these things. Sneak peek of the reunion.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...ls-reunion-video-tears-f-bombs-fights-2015193



OMG, Kyle with the "You're so mean" what is she 12


----------



## junqueprincess

I think it looks good, maybe we'll get to the bottom of a couple things.

I think I heard Kyle say, at the time of the Palm dessert buyout, the others sisters both had properties there and had no interest in the mom's house... 

Ps you would have to be blind not to be jealous of that new house, not sure the timing was right to show it to Kim. 

Mauricio and Kyle have really come up in the world right in front of our eyes.


----------



## Bentley1

Wow what a mess at the reunion, looking forward to it. 

And what could Kim possibly have to say about the dog bite situation that "Kyle won't like." That the daughter provoked her dog? Highly doubt she did anything mean to the dog. 

GET RID OF KIM. She better not be back next season, lol, I can't with her. 

Brandi needs new ammo besides going after the women's periods, or lack thereof. She's no spring chicken herself, so have several.


----------



## Deco

I've never understood the point of mocking someone for being older than you.  Does Brandi plan to die before menopause?


----------



## slang

Brandi seems so proud she still gets her period like it is some great accomplishment and isn't she only 3-4 yrs younger than Kyle


----------



## Daydrmer

junqueprincess said:


> I think it looks good, maybe we'll get to the bottom of a couple things.
> 
> *I think I heard Kyle say, at the time of the Palm dessert buyout, the others sisters both had properties there and had no interest in the mom's house... *
> 
> Ps you would have to be blind not to be jealous of that new house, not sure the timing was right to show it to Kim.
> 
> Mauricio and Kyle have really come up in the world right in front of our eyes.



I heard this too. No one else had mentioned it so I thought I was mistaken.


----------



## Bentley1

Decophile said:


> I've never understood the point of mocking someone for being older than you.  Does Brandi plan to die before menopause?




Lol, apparently, or she believes she's Benjamin button. Age Is frankly one of the weakest "insults" one can throw at someone. It's coming for us all. You either age or you die, it's a guarantee.


----------



## Bentley1

slang said:


> Brandi seems so proud she still gets her period like it is some great accomplishment and isn't she only 3-4 yrs younger than Kyle




I'm guessing she feels it's the only thing she has over the other women, that she's still "fertile and young," whereas they're all old and passed their prime and she won't let them forget it. 
I hate to stoop to her level, bc women are beautiful at all ages in their own way, but she's not that far off from being a "menopause mama" herself, which she so clearly looks down on.


----------



## susieserb

Sassys said:


> OMG, Kyle with the "You're so mean" what is she 12


Right^^ She fights like an emotionally arrested person; a throw back to age 8.  NOT COOL.  I can't stand watching her and this has always been the case.  BTW I'm still not in Kyle's camp; SHE IS A MEAN GIRL...


----------



## susieserb

slang said:


> Brandi seems so proud she still gets her period like it is some great accomplishment and isn't she only 3-4 yrs younger than Kyle


eye roll Brandi; except you looked like a washed up hooker with the 23 year old.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think most people end sentences with some sort of punctuation. Brandi uses 'bit&h' every chance she gets.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The reunion looks juicy..:snack:


----------



## zaara10

Sweetpea83 said:


> The reunion looks juicy..:snack:



It sure does! More yelling, cursing, finger pointing & crying... the recipe for a classic housewives reunion. 
What happened to "love & light" post sobriety Kim? She is awful & embarrassing w/ those comments to Lisa. And Brandi making fun of her hairstyle? Dumb.
Please bravo, I beg of you, fire Brandi & Kim!!!!


----------



## sgj99

krissa said:


> I don't trust Kim's version of events on anything including the house.  She has some serious animosity toward Kyle that she won't let go. Kyle is damned if she does and damned if she doesn't. Kim tried to say she wasn't able to get into the house bc they sold it so fast, but then it was mentioned her own daughter and niece shared the damn listing. It seems like Kim feels everyone should be indebted to her forever? Since she was the breadwinner as a child. She married well twice, so wouldn't she have had the resources to buy out Kyle and Kathy if she wanted to? If she couldn't manage her money and keep it that's not Kyles fault. Btw I don't even like Kyle much, I just can't stand Kim and how she gets a pass on being an @$$.



since she was probably drunk at the time i don't believe her version either.   a few episodes ago she couldn't keep track of what day it was and when she Kyle had come over to her house.  she also wasn't clear about the "pain pill" of Monty's she took and when.




caramelize126 said:


> According to Brandi's blog ( so not sure how credible this is) but Kim was actually the one who originally bought the house when she was supporting her family as a child star. Their mother may have left the house to all 3 girls equally, but technically, it was never Big Kathy's house to begin with. It was Kim's. This may be why she is so upset.
> 
> If that really is true, and it kinda makes sense, then I feel bad for Kim.
> 
> i'm not buying that argument, especially since it came from Kim via Brandi.
> 
> 
> 
> kemilia said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, it was incredible! Just gorgeous, and huge too. Perfect for entertaining, Kim's jealousy really showed, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the house is stunning!  and yes, you could tell, Kim was frothing at the mouth with envy.  she envies Kylie's house, her long and happy marriage and her lifestyle.  Kim has very few friends (stated in the first season), she's had several failed relationships including the two divorces, and she isn't stable - lots of renting/leasing and moving around and just seems to be a pretty unhappy angry person.
Click to expand...


----------



## pquiles

susieserb said:


> We don't know the truth about all this. But I'll lean to the sober side before the addict's.



Yep! ! Me too.  Kim has a very mean entitled side to her and she's known to twist a story to portray her as the victim.


----------



## pquiles

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, but you trust family not to cheat you.  And Kyle tells us over and over she always looks out for and takes care of Kim.



Taking care of Kim is a full time job.   Kyle has a family she needs to pay attention to.


----------



## pquiles

Kim is a wretch.  Such an awful person all around.  I'm stunned that Kyle is still so emotionally vulnerable to her and easily manipulated.  The dynamic between those two doesn't make sense to me at all and it's mostly Kyle's side that seems off.  I can see how Kim would be the wildcard because she's an addict, but what's Kyle's excuse for acting like a co-dependent, little sister forever abused and then pulled back in by Kim?  After their nasty exchange, Kim goes back in for the post-abuse manipulation to tell Kyle she loves her, suck her right back into the sickness cycle that will never end.  You'd think at some point along the way Kyle (who's not an addict and has a stable family life) would have become wise to Kim's patterns and developed a thicker skin and refused to play along.[/QUOTE]

Typical cycle of the family dynamics abusers,  addicts  and there Co dependent families.


----------



## beekmanhill

pquiles said:


> Taking care of Kim is a full time job.   Kyle has a family she needs to pay attention to.



So maybe Kyle will shut up about how much time she has spent taking care of her, worrying about her, etc.  Can't have it both ways.


----------



## hermes_lemming

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, but you trust family not to cheat on you.


That's blind faith. I'm sorry but it is.
Just because they are blood does not make them a good person.


susieserb said:


> Thank you.  Kyle is best to be cordial and step away from sis;...I heard Dr. Laura once say it's okay to distant yourself from destructive people even if that means FAMILY.  I couldn't agree more.


Yes!


Nishi621 said:


> Kim had been married to two extremely wealthy men and still I believe receives money from one of them. So, to say that Kyle and Kathy had money for lawyers and appraisers and Kim didnt just seems silly to me.


She will never take responsibility.



Nishi621 said:


> Kim's daughter shared the listing with Kyle's daughter, so, how did Kim get cheated? her sister (both of them because Kathy would have had to know she was getting more than Kim if that were the case) and her own daughter both cheated her?? Come on, I am sorry, that is a little hard to believe! Plus, as someone else here said, the house would have had to have been bought from the estate since it was willed equally to all 3 daughters which means things would have had to have gone through legal channels. I find it hard to believe that Kim got monetarily ripped off with her other sister, her own daughter and the courts involved. Anything is possible, but, really??
> 
> I think Kim was , as she is now,  a flighty air head back then and probably kept going back and forth about the house and then when it was sold, decided she was sorry about it and the easy way to deal with her guilt is to blame Kyle. As we have seen on the show, she is very good at blaming other people all the time and making up things in her head.I'll never forget that episode where she was in the bathroom with Kyle and was screaming that she was pregnant and Kyle was telling her that didn't she just think it was menopause at this point and Kim yelling"I'm going to have a baby!!". Kim lives in her own world and doesn't really listen to reality


Kim is just permanently off her rocker these days. Makes you wonder if she was EVER "normal".


kemilia said:


> OMG, it was incredible! Just gorgeous, and huge too. Perfect for entertaining, Kim's jealousy really showed, though.


ItA!


susieserb said:


> NOT a fan of the desert but gurrrrrrls that HOUSE makes me one!!!!!!!!!!!


Yup, lol that house definitely flipped me.


Decophile said:


> Kim is a wretch.  Such an awful person all around.  I'm stunned that Kyle is still so emotionally vulnerable to her and easily manipulated.  The dynamic between those two doesn't make sense to me at all and it's mostly Kyle's side that seems off.  I can see how Kim would be the wildcard because she's an addict, but what's Kyle's excuse for acting like a co-dependent, little sister forever abused and then pulled back in by Kim?  After their nasty exchange, Kim goes back in for the post-abuse manipulation to tell Kyle she loves her, suck her right back into the sickness cycle that will never end.  You'd think at some point along the way Kyle (who's not an addict and has a stable family life) would have become wise to Kim's patterns and developed a thicker skin and refused to play along.


Kyle is in denial. She wants a normal sister and fails to see that Kim will never be that. This is why she keeps getting sucked back in. 



pquiles said:


> Taking care of Kim is a full time job.   Kyle has a family she needs to pay attention to.


Yes. Kim should have been admitted and stay at rehab eons ago. Clearly whatever past treatment she recieved didn't stick. Does she look/act normal or healthy to you?


pquiles said:


> Kim is a wretch.  Such an awful person all around.  I'm stunned that Kyle is still so emotionally vulnerable to her and easily manipulated.  The dynamic between those two doesn't make sense to me at all and it's mostly Kyle's side that seems off.  I can see how Kim would be the wildcard because she's an addict, but what's Kyle's excuse for acting like a co-dependent, little sister forever abused and then pulled back in by Kim?  After their nasty exchange, Kim goes back in for the post-abuse manipulation to tell Kyle she loves her, suck her right back into the sickness cycle that will never end.  You'd think at some point along the way Kyle (who's not an addict and has a stable family life) would have become wise to Kim's patterns and developed a thicker skin and refused to play along.



Typical cycle of the family dynamics abusers,  addicts  and there Co dependent families.[/QUOTE]
Yes. It goes on until one side (typically the abused) has enough and permanently cuts off contact. Or else it will never end.


----------



## lovesbmw

Ladybug09 said:


> Kim is in DENIAL!!!!
> 
> I really like Eileen, she OWNS her ish and does not back down.


I Love watching her on The Young And Restless


----------



## lovesbmw

susieserb said:


> Thank you.  Kyle is best to be cordial and step away from sis; which seems to be the case since Kim and Kyle go for months without talking.
> 
> I heard Dr. Laura once say it's okay to distant yourself from destructive people even if that means FAMILY.  I couldn't agree more.


True, I believe that sometimes it"s just smart to stay away from those who choose to always have Drama, Family included.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Bentley1 said:


> Wow what a mess at the reunion, looking forward to it.
> 
> And what could Kim possibly have to say about the dog bite situation that "Kyle won't like." That the daughter provoked her dog? Highly doubt she did anything mean to the dog.




I am wondering what Kim is going to say about the dog bite too. She is always tossing the blame away from herself in situations. I hope she doesn't try to blame her niece for the bite!



Bentley1 said:


> Lol, apparently, or she believes she's Benjamin button. Age Is frankly one of the weakest "insults" one can throw at someone. It's coming for us all. You either age or you die, it's a guarantee.




I agree, her menopause jokes are lame. I guess the other ladies should feel relieved that's the only ammunition she can use with to insult them. I am thrilled to be growing older... it means I'm not dead!



susieserb said:


> eye roll Brandi; except you looked like a washed up hooker with the 23 year old.


 
LOL! Good one!


----------



## junqueprincess

I'm Kyle's age and not in menopause.  
And I'm pretty sure 41 year old eggs are "fertile" or fresh either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brandi's two comebacks - menopause and their husbands - they are old.  She needs to just STFU.  


It's a shame that as a group they can't pick and choose who they want to go with.  Because I'm sure Yolo would have left Brandi and Kim back in LA.  But they (Bravo) needed them there for the drama.


Kyle and all this crying!  Girl, bish please.  Let it go (In my frozen voice).  Focus on your husband, kids and batwing dress/tops.  Perhaps Dina from NJ was right, it's not good to do reality shows with family.


----------



## pjhm

Yep-I was told a long time ago not to let the addict take you down, Because that is what they try to do-take down the SANE one! One has to walk away from the turmoil.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Brandi's two comebacks - menopause and their husbands - they are old.  She needs to just STFU.
> 
> 
> It's a shame that as a group they can't pick and choose who they want to go with.  Because I'm sure Yolo would have left Brandi and Kim back in LA.  But they (Bravo) needed them there for the drama.
> 
> 
> *Kyle and all this crying!  *Girl, bish please.  Let it go (In my frozen voice).  Focus on your husband, kids and batwing dress/tops.  Perhaps Dina from NJ was right, it's not good to do reality shows with family.



Driving me nuts.


----------



## Sassys

Kyle's house is gorgeous, but I don't care for the living room furniture. Looks like they bought a Model home. Decor doesn't seem like Kyle's style. But I wouldn't mind staying there!

Kyle's Bel Air house and Yolanda's Malibu house hands down have the best homes. Kyle's home is so cozy and I love that. Like Lisa's house, but all that pink would drive me crazy and all the floor to ceiling glass doors are to much for me.


----------



## pjhm

Lisa!s home is a bit much for me too-looks like a cold mausoleum


----------



## DC-Cutie

pjhm said:


> Lisa!s home is a bit much for me too-looks like a cold mausoleum


 
LOL...


everything in her house is too 'perfect'.  the glass doors look like it should be a restaurant, not a home.


I love the landscaping though.  It's beautiful


----------



## slang

Lisa's landscaping is gorgeous although not sure I'd want those swans nipping at my ankles every night after coming home from work


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> LOL...
> 
> 
> everything in her house is too 'perfect'.  the glass doors look like it should be a restaurant, not a home.
> 
> 
> *I love the landscaping though.  It's beautifu*l



Agree! And I love the outside seating areas, but that is about it. The kitchen always confuses me. It looks like a kitchen that belongs in a condo; not a 10,000 sqyare foot mansion


----------



## pjhm

Yes the outside landscaping is lovely


----------



## pjhm

Kyle's home is the type you'd like to grow up in -roomy but not that pretentious


----------



## Sassys

pjhm said:


> Kyle's home is the type you'd like to grow up in -roomy but not that pretentious


----------



## susieserb

My favorite home was Lisa and Ken's place prior to this one, i.e. remember it burned down.  I adored that crib.


----------



## pjhm

Guess I saw too many scary movies as a kid but great big houses just give me the creeps.


----------



## guccimamma

i just put house of hilton on my kindle, very eye-opening. read through half of it last night.

kim is not someone to pity (according to this author), she's been round and round. kathy is no prize. kyle sounds like the best of them. the mother was horrible.


----------



## Sweetpea83

guccimamma said:


> i just put house of hilton on my kindle, very eye-opening. read through half of it last night.
> 
> kim is not someone to pity (according to this author), she's been round and round. kathy is no prize. kyle sounds like the best of them. the mother was horrible.


 
Could you spill some details regarding the mother? Curious here..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sweetpea83 said:


> Could you spill some details regarding the mother? Curious here..


 
to put it lightly, Big Kathy was hell on wheels.  Very outright with her desire for her girls to marry up.


----------



## slang

guccimamma said:


> i just put house of hilton on my kindle, very eye-opening. read through half of it last night.
> 
> kim is not someone to pity (according to this author), she's been round and round. kathy is no prize. kyle sounds like the best of them. the mother was horrible.



What's the scoop on Kyle's first husband. I've read he was not rich. So despite Big Kathy wanting her daughters to marry rich Kyle never did. It was Kim & Kathy that married rich


----------



## zaara10

I find it odd that the mother named her daughter after herself as did Kim. 
If Kim somehow blames Kyle's daughter for the dog biting her, if I were Kyle, I think I'd be done w/ her. Kim is always saying her kids are everything to her, don't come after her kids, etc, so she should understand if Kyle decides she's had enough. Plus, if she thinks Kyle isn't there for her, she won't notice Kyle stepping away. That relationship seems toxic. Either go to family counseling, or just keep your distance.


----------



## pjhm

Same here -naming after oneself seems a bit odd to me too


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> i just put house of hilton on my kindle, very eye-opening. read through half of it last night.
> 
> kim is not someone to pity (according to this author), she's been round and round. kathy is no prize. kyle sounds like the best of them. the mother was horrible.




everytime they show Kathy, she seems like a total Bitc$


----------



## guccimamma

slang said:


> What's the scoop on Kyle's first husband. I've read he was not rich. So despite Big Kathy wanting her daughters to marry rich Kyle never did. It was Kim & Kathy that married rich



book said kyle's 1st husband was son of wealthy (indonesian?) referred to him as a "scion" as i recall. 

it jumps around, and i'm only half way through.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> to put it lightly, Big Kathy was hell on wheels.  Very outright with her desire for her girls to marry up.



so many stories in just the 1st half of the book, hard to relay them all. sounded like an awful social climbing, alcoholic *****. 

2nd husband (father of kim and kyle) big kathy basically swooped into a marriage, something about her purposely breaking the 1st wife's leg in a car door, after drugging her drink.

she (big kathy) spent all of his money...divorced him, he died penniless and was forced to beg kathy (hilton) for 10k at the end of his life (cancer treatment). the loan had to be repaid within a certain time period. 

really shocking stuff, almost unbelievable how bad they all were.


----------



## Sweetpea83

pjhm said:


> Same here -naming after oneself seems a bit odd to me too


 
I agree..my boss named their daughter after the wife's name...I thought it was very strange.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> to put it lightly, Big Kathy was hell on wheels.  Very outright with her desire for her girls to marry up.


 Thx!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sweetpea83 said:


> I agree..my boss named their daughter after the wife's name...I thought it was very strange.


 
In some cultures, its normal to name the first daughter after the mother.  Like Carolina Herrera.  But that's not the case with Big Kathy


----------



## Sweetpea83

guccimamma said:


> so many stories in just the 1st half of the book, hard to relay them all. sounded like an awful social climbing, alcoholic *****.
> 
> 2nd husband (father of kim and kyle) big kathy basically swooped into a marriage, something about her purposely breaking the 1st wife's leg in a car door, after drugging her drink.
> 
> she (big kathy) spent all of his money...divorced him, he died penniless and was forced to beg kathy (hilton) for 10k at the end of his life (cancer treatment). the loan had to be repaid within a certain time period.
> 
> really shocking stuff, almost unbelievable how bad they all were.


 Geez....


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> to put it lightly, Big Kathy was hell on wheels.  Very outright with her desire for her girls to marry up.



Fascinating character, Big Kathy.  Knowing her explains a lot about the family Hilton.  

And all three daughters married young and pregnant.

Kim moved on to Davis not that long after she married Brinson. can you imagine how happy Big K was?  The Davis family was not only wealthy but one of the social elite in Hollywood.


It is worth the quick read.


----------



## guccimamma

beekmanhill said:


> Fascinating character, Big Kathy.  Knowing her explains a lot about the family Hilton.
> 
> And all three daughters married young and pregnant.
> 
> Kim moved on to Davis not that long after she married Brinson. can you imagine how happy Big K was?  The Davis family was not only wealthy but one of the social elite in Hollywood.
> 
> 
> It is worth the quick read.



couldn't put down my kindle, you can't make this stuff up. i don't know how she got away with it all, but she did.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> so many stories in just the 1st half of the book, hard to relay them all. sounded like an awful social climbing, alcoholic *****.
> 
> 2nd husband (father of kim and kyle) big kathy basically swooped into a marriage, something about her purposely breaking the 1st wife's leg in a car door, after drugging her drink.
> 
> she (big kathy) spent all of his money...divorced him, he died penniless and was forced to beg kathy (hilton) for 10k at the end of his life (cancer treatment). the loan had to be repaid within a certain time period.
> 
> really shocking stuff, almost unbelievable how bad they all were.



Ooooh, sounds like a good read.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> to put it lightly, Big Kathy was hell on wheels.  Very outright with her desire for her girls to marry up.



Did you read it yet? If not, you know I can hook you up.


----------



## Bentley1

junqueprincess said:


> I'm Kyle's age and not in menopause.
> And I'm pretty sure 41 year old eggs are "fertile" or fresh either.




I doubt Kyle is in menopause either, she's not that old. It's all very different from woman to woman. I have women in my family and know of ladies who have conceived naturally into their early 40s quite easily. We know if ladies who went into menopause "early." It all depends. 

I thought Brandi was older than 41. She sure looks it.


----------



## horse17

^ Brandy is 42.....


hmmmm...that's a whopping 10 years older than her ex husbands wifey.....poor midlife mama.....almost


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> I doubt Kyle is in menopause either, she's not that old. It's all very different from woman to woman. I have women in my family and know of ladies who have conceived naturally into their early 40s quite easily. We know if ladies who went into menopause "early." It all depends.
> 
> I thought Brandi was older than 41. She sure looks it.



Kyle is almost 50


----------



## slang

Kyle is 46


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> What's the scoop on Kyle's first husband. I've read he was not rich.


 He owns an island (according to Faye Resnick) so he must be rich.


----------



## lucywife

My grandma had my mother at 45. It's very different from one woman to another, the fertility I mean.


----------



## DivineMissM

guccimamma said:


> so many stories in just the 1st half of the book, hard to relay them all. sounded like an awful social climbing, alcoholic *****.
> 
> 2nd husband (father of kim and kyle) big kathy basically swooped into a marriage, something about her purposely breaking the 1st wife's leg in a car door, after drugging her drink.
> 
> she (big kathy) spent all of his money...divorced him, he died penniless and was forced to beg kathy (hilton) for 10k at the end of his life (cancer treatment). the loan had to be repaid within a certain time period.
> 
> really shocking stuff, almost unbelievable how bad they all were.



:o  Sounds like an interesting read!



horse17 said:


> ^ Brandy is 42.....
> 
> 
> hmmmm...that's a whopping 10 years older than her ex husbands wifey.....poor midlife mama.....almost



I think that's the root of all her age bashing.  She's insecure about her age (among many many other things) because her husband cheated on her with younger women and she's insanely jealous of Leanne.  Insecure people hate in others what they hate about themselves.


----------



## pjhm

Whatever hardships Brandi went through years ago, she could be at the top of her game now if she didn't let the ugly demons get her. She just spits out venom.


----------



## sgj99

Kim is so full of anger, self-pity, and jealousy.  she couldn't even keep track of what day it was when she spoke with Kyle (mentioned at the Gay Mixer party) and her story about the pain pill was always jumbled so i really believe very little of what she says, including the stuff about the Palm Springs house.

Brandi is a good friend for Kim because she is in the same boat:  full of anger, self-pity, and jealousy.  she uses the Menopause card when everyone else is having fun or she feels she's being picked on.  but wait ... it's okay for her to pick at others.

these two "ladies" need to go.

i like the rest of the mix.  Bravo definitely did well adding Eileen and Lisa R to the show, which is rare.  usually when they add in someone new to any of these shows it doesn't work.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> Kim is so full of anger, self-pity, and jealousy.  she couldn't even keep track of what day it was when she spoke with Kyle (mentioned at the Gay Mixer party) and her story about the pain pill was always jumbled so i really believe very little of what she says, including the stuff about the Palm Springs house.
> 
> 
> 
> Brandi is a good friend for Kim because she is in the same boat:  full of anger, self-pity, and jealousy.  she uses the Menopause card when everyone else is having fun or she feels she's being picked on.  but wait ... it's okay for her to pick at others.
> 
> 
> 
> these two "ladies" need to go.
> 
> 
> 
> i like the rest of the mix.  Bravo definitely did well adding Eileen and Lisa R to the show, which is rare.  usually when they add in someone new to any of these shows it doesn't work.




Totally agree!


----------



## imgg

sgj99 said:


> Kim is so full of anger, self-pity, and jealousy.  she couldn't even keep track of what day it was when she spoke with Kyle (mentioned at the Gay Mixer party) and her story about the pain pill was always jumbled so i really believe very little of what she says, including the stuff about the Palm Springs house.
> 
> Brandi is a good friend for Kim because she is in the same boat:  full of anger, self-pity, and jealousy.  she uses the Menopause card when everyone else is having fun or she feels she's being picked on.  but wait ... it's okay for her to pick at others.
> 
> these two "ladies" need to go.
> 
> i like the rest of the mix.  Bravo definitely did well adding Eileen and Lisa R to the show, which is rare.  usually when they add in someone new to any of these shows it doesn't work.



Agree!  Brandi likes to pull people in so she can reject them and then she plays the victim card.  It's old- both Kim and Brandi need to go.  Hopefully Bravo will listen- they got rid of Taylor!  She was also so painful to watch.


----------



## beekmanhill

guccimamma said:


> couldn't put down my kindle, you can't make this stuff up. i don't know how she got away with it all, but she did.



I couldn't believe this was the Big Kathy that Kim and Kyle had been fondly reminiscing about.


----------



## BalLVLover

pjhm said:


> Same here -naming after oneself seems a bit odd to me too




I thought the same thing....seems a bit egotistical to me, unless it's a cultural thing. I can see naming your child after your mother or a beloved family member but not after yourself.


----------



## lulilu

BalLVLover said:


> I thought the same thing....seems a bit egotistical to me, unless it's a cultural thing. I can see naming your child after your mother or a beloved family member but not after yourself.



I've met a bunch of people who've done that.  At first it seemed weird to me, but not anymore.

Kyle and Mauricio have gotten very wealthy -- maybe because of the show M's real estate business took off?  The houses, the vacations, even the kid's allowance at school was a lot I thought.  But, he's earned it or has been very lucky.  Good for them.

And now that the shoe is on the other foot, Kim oozes jealousy.  But doesn't Kim still get alimony?  And Monty is staying with her even though he's married?  or am I confused?  If Monty is wealthy still, I imagine he is funding Kim while he's there?

Brandi argues like a child -- "well, you're old, or you're ugly."  What a moron.


----------



## lho

I really like Eileen, but not Lisa R as much!


----------



## lucywife

lulilu said:


> And now that the shoe is on the other foot, Kim oozes jealousy.


Clearly. Frustrating how Kim manages to make it all about herself. She was sitting next to Brandi, smirking happily, when Brandi tried to "lecture" Eileen or harping on Kyle and when everybody left because they won't have any of that nonsense anymore, Kim started crying because her feelings got hurt. What feelings? Kim has no feelings whatsoever, she's just craving attention, that's all.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sassys said:


> Kyle's house is gorgeous, but I don't care for the living room furniture. Looks like they bought a Model home. Decor doesn't seem like Kyle's style. But I wouldn't mind staying there!
> 
> Kyle's Bel Air house and Yolanda's Malibu house hands down have the best homes. Kyle's home is so cozy and I love that. Like Lisa's house, but all that pink would drive me crazy and all the floor to ceiling glass doors are to much for me.


I want Yolanda's kitchen  (especially the fridge), Lisa's closet (sans the pink) and Yolanda's lemon groves


slang said:


> Lisa's landscaping is gorgeous although not sure I'd want those swans nipping at my ankles every night after coming home from work


I'd only take the swans if they came with puppies. 


guccimamma said:


> couldn't put down my kindle, you can't make this stuff up. i don't know how she got away with it all, but she did.


Guess what I'm borrowing from the library next.


----------



## pjhm

Looking back maurico was the only male who said Brandi was trouble


----------



## AECornell

Me too! All those wide open doors at Kyles new house freaked me out.



pjhm said:


> Guess I saw too many scary movies as a kid but great big houses just give me the creeps.


----------



## Goodfrtune

In certain parts of the parts of the country and in certain cultures it is not unusual for a daughter to have the same name as the mother. For instance, Courtney Cox was named after her mother and she continued the tradition by naming her daughter Coco after herself. Sorry to get off topic but thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## krissa

Goodfrtune said:


> In certain parts of the parts of the country and in certain cultures it is not unusual for a daughter to have the same name as the mother. For instance, Courtney Cox was named after her mother and she continued the tradition by naming her daughter Coco after herself. Sorry to get off topic but thought it was worth mentioning.



I know a family like this too. Three generations of tonia except they have t, t Maria, tmia


----------



## labelwhore04

pjhm said:


> Kyle's home is the type you'd like to grow up in -roomy but not that pretentious



Yessss i love her house. I hate houses that are too big and spacious, i prefer smaller, cozy houses. I think her house is gorgeous.


----------



## zaara10

labelwhore04 said:


> Yessss i love her house. I hate houses that are too big and spacious, i prefer smaller, cozy houses. I think her house is gorgeous.



I like her house too. Just right for a family w/ young kids. The yard is nice too. It looks small from the outside, but it's actually not. But I find it gross when her big kids are all over the kitchen counters w/ their feet! Yuck.


----------



## pjhm

The only thing that is odd about Kyle is that she hasn't taught her girls how to wash clothes or cook.most of my friends have taught their sons how to do those things


----------



## slang

lucywife said:


> He owns an island (according to Faye Resnick) so he must be rich.



Yes you're right, I remember her saying that but I wasn't sure of she was joking or not since that is the rumour (that Kyle married rich) but I thought she actually didn't.

I remember reading somewhere about Kyle saying how she lived in a one bedroom apt with Farrah after her first divorce - so if he was so rich she didn't do well in the divorce - certainly not in comparison to Kim lol

Also Kyle said that when Big Kathy died she left Kyle a lot of her nice jewelry pieces since she felt bad that Kyle didn't own any nice jewellery & her other 2 daughters had lots of nice pieces from their husbands/ex's etc..


----------



## slang

Goodfrtune said:


> In certain parts of the parts of the country and in certain cultures it is not unusual for a daughter to have the same name as the mother. For instance, Courtney Cox was named after her mother and she continued the tradition by naming her daughter Coco after herself. Sorry to get off topic but thought it was worth mentioning.



Would it matter which daughter you named after yourself, meaning would it be the first born as opposed to the 3rd daughter like Kim did?


----------



## Goodfrtune

slang said:


> Would it matter which daughter you named after yourself, meaning would it be the first born as opposed to the 3rd daughter like Kim did?




Good question, wish I knew the answer.


----------



## pjhm

I don't know either-but glad my parents gave me my own name


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Would it matter which daughter you named after yourself, meaning would it be the first born as opposed to the 3rd daughter like Kim did?



Maybe Kim knew Kimberly would be her last and that is why she named her after her.


----------



## DivineMissM

Men name their sons after themselves all the time.  No one bats an eyelash at that.  Personally, I don't care for it though.

I like when people give their first born the mother's maiden name though.


----------



## pjhm

My husband was given the same name as his father including middle name and had to go thru life with jr. after everything until his Dad passed away-gets confusing with legal documents etc.


----------



## DivineMissM

pjhm said:


> My husband was given the same name as his father including middle name and had to go thru life with jr. after everything until his Dad passed away-gets confusing with legal documents etc.



Very confusing!  I accidentally sent my FIL a message when I first got my iPad.  I didn't even know he was in my contacts.  Thank God it was just a link to a house!  Now I triple check every time!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

pjhm said:


> Same here -naming after oneself seems a bit odd to me too




LOL - I dated a guy in my teens and he was named after his dad and his sister after his mom.  It annoys me so much!!  I am named after my dad and I think it's stupid!


----------



## Liberty817

BalLVLover said:


> I thought the same thing....seems a bit egotistical to me, unless it's a cultural thing. I can see naming your child after your mother or a beloved family member but not after yourself.




I think it is pretty cool to do it! Men name their sons after them all the time. I hate double standards.


----------



## beekmanhill

Liberty817 said:


> I think it is pretty cool to do it! Men name their sons after them all the time. I hate double standards.



Sure, its done all the time.  JFK, JFK JR, etc.   Wealthy families have done it for centuries.  It probably had to do with carrying on the name.  

There are loads of Conrad HIltons in the HIlton family.


----------



## slyyls

Ok RHBH detectives, I'm hoping one of you has a much better memory than I.
I'm reading a book, by the same author as the Hilton book.   it's on the Johnson & Johnson dynasty.
Kathy Hilton took in Casey Johnson's daughter  (Ava Monroe) while she was in rehab, and then handed her over to Kim Richards.  Casey demanded her baby back when she heard Ava was calling Kim, mommy.
Remember there was a baby Kim told some guy was hers?
Could this have been Ava Monroe?  Does anyone remember which year it was?


----------



## pjhm

Very interesting slvyls! Thx for bringing it up but I cannot answer with any certainty.


----------



## Sassys

slyyls said:


> Ok RHBH detectives, I'm hoping one of you has a much better memory than I.
> I'm reading a book, by the same author as the Hilton book.   it's on the Johnson & Johnson dynasty.
> Kathy Hilton took in Casey Johnson's daughter  (Ava Monroe) while she was in rehab, and then handed her over to Kim Richards.  Casey demanded her baby back when she heard Ava was calling Kim, mommy.
> Remember there was a baby Kim told some guy was hers?
> Could this have been Ava Monroe?  Does anyone remember which year it was?



No, the baby's mother and father were there when Kim had friends over to her house that episode. It was the first season (2010)


----------



## slyyls

Sassys said:


> No, the baby's mother and father were there when Kim had friends over to her house that episode. It was the first season (2010)



Thanks Sassys!     In the book it stated that everyone felt fine with Kim minding the baby as she had been sober for 10 years.  This was back in 2009 I believe?


----------



## pjhm

I wonder how much, if any, of Kim's troubles stem from her child star past. There sure have been a lot of them who mentally or emotionally struggled years later. Maybe because no one cast her anymore?????


----------



## DC-Cutie

pjhm said:


> I wonder how much, if any, of Kim's troubles stem from her child star past. There sure have been a lot of them who mentally or emotionally struggled years later. Maybe because no one cast her anymore?????


 
the TV kids of the 70's and 80's struggled - look at the whole cast of Different Strokes.  I will always think Hollywood isn't a place for children, it's hard enough on adults.  The adjustment from child star (and from what I understand the breadwinner for her family) to being a regular person has to be hard.  To cope many turn to drugs and/or alcohol.


----------



## Sassys

pjhm said:


> I wonder how much, if any, of Kim's troubles stem from her child star past. There sure have been a lot of them who mentally or emotionally struggled years later. Maybe because no one cast her anymore?????



Her mother sounded like a nightmare, so I am sure that contributed to her issues. I am sure, once Kim was not the "it" girl anymore, Big Kathy probably went ape sh$t on her.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> the TV kids of the 70's and 80's struggled - look at the whole cast of Different Strokes.  I will always think Hollywood isn't a place for children, it's hard enough on adults.  The adjustment from child star (and from what I understand the breadwinner for her family) to being a regular person has to be hard.  To cope many turn to drugs and/or alcohol.




Good post DC!


----------



## beekmanhill

Monty tweeted a month or so ago that his remission was over.  He Tweeted today or yesterday something that sounded like he has a very short time left.

Meanwhile Lisa R took it upon herself to tweet nasty stuff last night about Kim probably being too inebriated to write her blogs.    She got a lot of negative tweets in return, which I think is unusual because Kim is not very popular.  She kept tweeting, read like drunken Tweets to me.  Of course she deleted them all this AM saying they weren't appropriate after she rethought them, etc.   Nasty, that one.  Fortunately several people screencapped them, so she can't deny she wrote them later.


----------



## Ladybug09

Some people need to just stay OFF of Twitter. People you do NOT need to post your Every thought and emotion!!!


----------



## slang

Brandi can't be that disgusted about guys that cheat. 
She has tweeted that she is now back on again with her BF JR - the same guy she has been tweeting on and off again for a year about breaking up b/c of his cheating and then getting back & then breaking up & then getting back...she said last month it was done for good and now has tweeted they are back....


----------



## beekmanhill

Ladybug09 said:


> Some people need to just stay OFF of Twitter. People you do NOT need to post your Every thought and emotion!!!



I don't get how adult women have Twitter Wars.   In this case it was not a war, because Kim didn't reply at all.   Nor did Kyle.   I thought it showed a very nasty side of Lisa R, the side that breaks glass.  

As much as I don't like Kim, with Monty on his final days, and with the kid in a mental hospital, now is not the time for nasty Tweets.


----------



## Michele26

Eileen's down to earth and seems like a genuinely nice person. There's something about Lisa R I don't like, but I can't put my finger on what it is. :okay: I don't see Bravo getting rid of Kim or Brandi any time soon. The first few seasons I had sympathy for Kim, but now she's showing what the true nature of addiction is all about and it's not pretty. 

I'm just now watching the episode where the 'ladies' go to Amsterdam, and just read the last several pages here. I've missed you ladies.


----------



## Bentley1

I think what people may be picking up on with Lisa R is that she is most likely being "fake nice" for the cameras. 
Lots of reports of her diva, unfriendly, smug behavior in real life. Just a thought.


----------



## pjhm

There is something disingenuous about Rinna whereas Eileen appears to be the real deal.i don't see any phoniness with Eileen.


----------



## lho

pjhm said:


> There is something disingenuous about Rinna whereas Eileen appears to be the real deal.i don't see any phoniness with Eileen.



Agree!


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> I think what people may be picking up on with Lisa R is that she is most likely being "fake nice" for the cameras.
> Lots of reports of her diva, unfriendly, smug behavior in real life. Just a thought.



Yeah, I agree.


----------



## horse17

pjhm said:


> there is something disingenuous about rinna whereas eileen appears to be the real deal.i don't see any phoniness with eileen.


+2


----------



## DC-Cutie

pjhm said:


> There is something disingenuous about Rinna whereas Eileen appears to be the real deal.i don't see any phoniness with Eileen.


 
Lisa comes off like she's auditioning for that cheap soap opera Santa Barbara


----------



## kemilia

hermes_lemming said:


> I want Yolanda's kitchen  (especially the fridge), Lisa's closet (sans the pink) and Yolanda's lemon groves
> 
> I'd only take the swans if they came with puppies.
> 
> *Guess what I'm borrowing from the library next*.


 

Ditto for me, and I thought I was the only person that still used the library! Sounds like a juicy good read.


----------



## kemilia

AECornell said:


> Me too! All those wide open doors at Kyles new house freaked me out.


 

Yeah, though I loved that house (and I am not a big house person), I was wondering about "how do you keep out the animals?" But I totally do not know one thing about living in a desert area.


----------



## guccimamma

kemilia said:


> Ditto for me, and I thought I was the only person that still used the library! Sounds like a juicy good read.



first half is good, 2nd half...not as interesting. the big kathy stuff is worth it.


----------



## zaara10

Everyone you guys say "Big Kathy" I imagine a giant version of Kathy. Lol


----------



## sgj99

while i don't dislike Lisa R i find her ditzy and sometimes hard to watch because she's such a ding-dong.  Eileen is much more sane and grounded.  but i do think they are both good additions to the show.


----------



## pot_luck

Does Lisa R have an eating disorder or something? Why is Kim insisting she eats?


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> Eileen's down to earth and seems like a genuinely nice person. *There's something about Lisa R I don't like*, but I can't put my finger on what it is. :okay: I don't see Bravo getting rid of Kim or Brandi any time soon. The first few seasons I had sympathy for Kim, but now she's showing what the true nature of addiction is all about and it's not pretty.
> 
> I'm just now watching the episode where the 'ladies' go to Amsterdam, and just read the last several pages here. I've missed you ladies.


Yep! She comes across as the type who will roll you under the bus. I'm noticing she like to stir up stuff, but not own up to her ish, as we will see next week. Cause Lisa R. was the one who asked Brandi whether she thought Kim needed an intervention? She was picking Brandi's brains for info, but you can tell the way the story was relayed to Kyle was totally different.


----------



## slang

I think Brandi is the one who stirred it up with Kim about Lisa R & Eileen. She had no problem running back to Kim to stay they had concerns about her sobriety when in fact so did Brandi. Not only did she discuss it with Lisa r but also her sober coach friend Jen. Brandi is clearly concerned about Kim but wants Kim to think she's not & stir the pot with Kim & the other ladies


----------



## guccimamma

zaara10 said:


> Everyone you guys say "Big Kathy" I imagine a giant version of Kathy. Lol



that alone is a good reason for a woman not to name her daughter after her....

i wouldn't want to be called big gucci for the rest of my life....


----------



## horse17

theres a part of me that thinks Lisa R's "concern" for Kim is a tad over the top.....Im sure a part of it is because of her family history, and Im sure she is honestly concerned.......but she was clearly warned to back off.......I don't like when people try and get involved in front of an audience.. she should have taken her somewhere alone......






I don't know...maybe she also felt no one was stepping in for Kim......


----------



## pjhm

Yeah I thought she was playing up her concern just for the cameras. She wanted to make herself relevant.


----------



## shoegal

Re watching some of the episodes leading up to tonight's finale. I love Kyle and Lisa together - they seem to have such fun together. Full out belly laughs - it's great to watch. I also get the feeling that both Kim and Brandi are jealous of Kyle.


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> that alone is a good reason for a woman not to name her daughter after her....
> 
> *i wouldn't want to be called big gucci for the rest of my life....*




*lol!*


----------



## Sassys

why does the lounge chair that Kim is laying on at Kyle's house, not match any of the other chairs?


----------



## labelwhore04

Kim was really cute when she was younger, better looking than Kyle IMO, but Kyle looks better than Kim nowadays.


----------



## Sassys

Kevin Lee AND Bobby Trendy in the same room. Good GOD!


----------



## horse17

I must be doing something wrong......I need a stylist at my house before I go out....


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Kevin Lee AND Bobby Trendy in the same room. Good GOD!


----------



## horse17

I loved Camilles dress...


----------



## Sassys

Brandi is drunk. Lisa should have just walked away.


----------



## Sassys

Here we go


----------



## shoegal

Lisa R is a punk


----------



## fashiongirl26

shoegal said:


> Lisa R is a punk




Lisa R and Brandi both are. Neither would utter the word "intervention."  They need to own it.


----------



## shoegal

Well Brandi is a liar and Kim is either stupid or delusional. Did she really think that Lisa did all this talking and Brandi sat there and said nothing???


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Here we go




A friend is someone who worries about you.  Huh?  Do they watch this show?  This is insane.  The last episode I watched Kyle was w Brandi talking to Lisa V on speaker phone.  Now they aren't friends!  These women cycle through one another.


----------



## horse17

not a great finale...


----------



## Sweetpea83

That one guy was really into Camille..lol..


----------



## caitlin1214

The Brandi going on a date with a younger guy thing doesn't bother me (although she probably should have picked one that didn't know Lisa's son). 

It's the practically picking up a bullhorn and yelling: "I'm a Cougar!" that bothers me. 


If she's going to have dinner with someone, just have dinner with them. But shut up about it.


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> Brandi is drunk. Lisa should have just walked away.



Brandi was over the top in that scene. Putting her finger in Lisa's face saying her dad is the best person on the planet, much better than Lisa or Ken... so uneccessary. She needs therapy to deal with all her issues. Why would Lisa want to be there for Brandi when she's constantly doing douchebag things to her? 
I don't understand Brandi & Kim's friendship. How do you go from calling a person a "s1ut pig" & a coke addict to being best friends? I'm sorry but kim seems like a weird loser who is excited to finally get attention from a pretty girl.


----------



## Tivo

Lisa Rinna needs to take a step back. Her concern for Kim is looking more and more phony. She has been aggressively trying to "help" Kim - a woman she really doesn't know, despite those closer to Kim suggesting she back off. At first I thought she was sincere but ever since her OTT reaction to Kim calling out her husband I'm starting to think this was all just Rinna jockeying for camera time. She felt perfectly fine going through Kim's laundry despite being told to leave it alone - not considering how Kim's family would feel about it, but flies into a rage if somebody starts digging in her laundry. She wasn't prepared for that and I think it caught her off guard. She needs to calm down her quest to save Kim. 

Brandi was hard to watch. She is a 21 year old in a 40 year old body.

ETA: Just watched the end. Rinna is FOS. What a double talker. She spent that entire party doing damage control trying to cover her tracks. Taking advantage of the other ladies' confusion to deflect any focus on what she said.

I  Eileen.


----------



## Bentley1

Several of us stated what a phony Rinna was from episode 1.  It was quite obvious she was acting and had strategized very well prior to taping the show.  

With that said, I don't dislike the CHARACTER she played on the show, she was actually pretty likeable.  She lost me with the overly fake concern for Kim, every.single.episode, and the obvious, very transparent, intentions behind it.  Had she not latched on to "saving" Kim, what other story line of interest would Rinna have had this season?  Her whole story revolved around Kim. Lol, that is pathetic given most people want Kim gone.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Her mother sounded like a nightmare, so I am sure that contributed to her issues. I am sure, once Kim was not the "it" girl anymore, Big Kathy probably went ape sh$t on her.




When Kim and Kyle were arguing at the end of the finale Kathy is standing there in the middle without regard to her sisters.  As if she has witnessed this 100 times.


----------



## tesi

loved the moment when adrienne is with kyle and kathy and is telling them about her new magic skills.  kathy saysyou do magic?  with a blank face.  yep, this was adrienne's party where she performed a magic show.  doesn't appear that anyone really cares or pays any attention to adrienne's latest skill set or obsession.  that was gold.


----------



## Tivo

Camille looked fabulous! Bring her back and get rid of Brandi.


----------



## zaara10

tesi said:


> loved the moment when adrienne is with kyle and kathy and is telling them about her new magic skills.  kathy saysyou do magic?  with a blank face.  yep, this was adrienne's party where she performed a magic show.  doesn't appear that anyone really cares or pays any attention to adrienne's latest skill set or obsession.  that was gold.




Do we even know what the party was all about? It was in true tacky Adrienne form. Was there a product she was launching? I might have missed it.
Camille & that prince dude were coming on strong to each other! He'd look better w/ a different hair color, lol.


----------



## Nahreen

Tivo said:


> Camille looked fabulous! Bring her back and get rid of Brandi.



Camille caused a number of arguments with her castmates when she was on season 1 but she also brought luxury living. Brandi only brings drama, no luxury at all.


----------



## Sassys

Nahreen said:


> Camille caused a number of arguments with her castmates when she was on season 1 but she also brought luxury living. Brandi only brings drama, no luxury at all.



Well, IMO, Lisa R and Eileen do not bring luxury living. Neither does Kim. I need all of them to have luxury living. That is why i started watching.


----------



## sgj99

Tivo said:


> Camille looked fabulous! Bring her back and get rid of Brandi.





Nahreen said:


> Camille caused a number of arguments with her castmates when she was on season 1 but she also brought luxury living. Brandi only brings drama, no luxury at all.



i agree. 
and Kim can go to.


----------



## pjhm

Rinna already bores me so hope she doesn't return -and Kim is just too pathetic to watch anymore, she is depressing.Brandi should have been gone long ago -how she got on in the first place is a mystery being neither rich nor impressive.


----------



## Sassys

pjhm said:


> Rinna already bores me so hope she doesn't return -and Kim is just too pathetic to watch anymore, she is depressing.Brandi should have been gone long ago -how she got on in the first place is a mystery being neither rich nor impressive.



You don't have to be rich to be on any of the franchise. On the very first season of the OC, Laurie was broke. Bethenny from NYC was broke as well. Sheree from ATL was and still is broke.


----------



## Nahreen

I don't mind a little bit of drama and arguments. But these past seasons every episode is drama. Brandi is just too much. She was horrible to Lisa last season and now it has just gotten past a point when it is too much. A lovely home or closet can at least make a person more tolerable. Like Jill, she was annoying but not like Brandi and she had money to spend. Sheree was actually quite funny so it was more entertainment. Now the argument are no longer so entertaining and fun.


----------



## sgj99

so ... according to the gossip and the quick look at the reunion Brandi is unhappy that "editing" has made her the bad guy this season.  she feels like she was picked on and is questioning whether she'll return or not.  i say:  "please don't return, stick to your pod-cast and your books so i can still watch Housewives and not have to listen to you screech/curse/and cry at everyone.  oh, and get some therapy to learn what personal accountability is."


----------



## GaudyGirl

I guess I'm the odd man out. I find Camille grotesque and desperate.


----------



## fionarcat

How does she account for being the bad guy last season too? &#128512; last season I think depression was the excuse, season five is 'editing'...


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> so ... according to the gossip and the quick look at the reunion Brandi is unhappy that "editing" has made her the bad guy this season.  she feels like she was picked on and is questioning whether she'll return or not.  i say:  "please don't return, stick to your pod-cast and your books so i can still watch Housewives and not have to listen to you screech/curse/and cry at everyone.  oh, and get some therapy to learn what personal accountability is."



You know damn well Brandi needs her check and is not going anywhere unless she is fired.


----------



## Sassys

GaudyGirl said:


> I guess I'm the odd man out. I find Camille grotesque and desperate.



I agree! No thank you. She showed her true self to me, the first season. 4 damn nannies...


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> I agree! No thank you. She showed her true self to me, the first season. 4 damn nannies...


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> You don't have to be rich to be on any of the franchise. On the very first season of the OC, Laurie was broke. Bethenny from NYC was broke as well. Sheree from ATL was and still is broke.




Lmao @ Sheree. 
Not if she had to tell it! She tried so hard to appear rich w/ Chateau Sheree, She by Sheree and don't forget the Maserati that got repo'd off camera. Sheree was a mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley1 said:


> Lmao @ Sheree.
> Not if she had to tell it! She tried so hard to appear rich w/ Chateau Sheree, She by Sheree and don't forget the Maserati that got repo'd off camera. Sheree was a mess.


 
Sheree needs a whole heaping of humble pie.  She was still showing out with Iyanla and on Matchmaker - anything for a check


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> Sheree needs a whole heaping of humble pie.  She was still showing out with Iyanla and on Matchmaker - anything for a check




Lol, Yep, I saw the iyanla episode. She was salty as h@ll with iyanla for calling her out on that Chateau Sheree monstrosity.


----------



## Sassys

I am so sick of this dog.


----------



## slang

Lisa has a Snooki bump going on in her hair


----------



## horse17

sorry don't mean to bring it up again, but there is NO WAY she is 54


----------



## GirlieShoppe

horse17 said:


> sorry don't mean to bring it up again, but there is NO WAY she is 54


 
She looks great, but much older than 54.


----------



## Ladybug09

That makeup is just a No...too light, and just not good.

Brandi, goodness, it's so sad seeing a woman SOOOO DESPERATE for someone's friendship...Lisa WAS her 'friend' and then she (Brandi) screwed up that friendship...I like how Lisa said, B knows no boundaries, she offends people and then think all you have to say is "I'm sorry" and it makes everything all better. 

And then when she started slobbering at Lisa about her Father, that was insane...Like Lisa said, "Hey, I'm sorry your Dad is ill, but we don't have that kind of rship anymore..."

Move on girl.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Sassys said:


> I agree! No thank you. She showed her true self to me, the first season. 4 damn nannies...


 


guccimamma said:


>




Yay!  I was feeling lonely over here. 



Sassys said:


> I am so sick of this dog.




LOLOLOLOLOL. Until I scrolled down , I thought you meant Lisa.


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> I agree! No thank you. She showed her true self to me, the first season. 4 damn nannies...



I don't care for Camille either. I still remember her dinner party w/ the medium.


----------



## 26Alexandra

I think Camille is so fake. I liked the glam of her luxury lifestyle, but that's it.


----------



## lucywife

pjhm said:


> Rinna already bores me so hope she doesn't return -and Kim is just too pathetic to watch anymore, she is depressing.Brandi should have been gone long ago -how she got on in the first place is a mystery being neither rich nor impressive.


Agree. Lisa R, I think, is afraid of Lisa V, she's all over her and too nicey-nice, I guess there is a pecking order-with whom she needs to be extra careful and overly nice, who she can "investigate", yell at or throw glasses in their faces and who is her "equal" and so on. When Kyle and Eileen were telling Lisa R. to tell the truth to Kim, Lisa R. refused with some unintelligible explanation,  when Lisa V. came over and told her to do the very same thing-she suddenly changed her mind 180 degrees and decided to speak to Kim.


----------



## Bentley1

Camille is Definitely fake, but I did like seeing/hearing about her luxe life.
As annoying as she was on her first season, I found her even more annoying the following season where she was scared to even blink. She was like a robot that entire season and tried so hard to be on her "best behavior,"
That she was a total fake snooze fest. It's like she couldn't find a happy medium.


----------



## lucywife

I don't really care for Camille, Adrienne, Traylor (Kim and Brandi) to ever come back. The creepy trio - the prince (or whoever he is), Mo's mother and Camille looked like they are triplets of different age. All Camille's girlfriends from previous seasons showed up as well as Brandi's. Bravo probably hosted "Adrienne's party" and lured the irrelevant folks with free drinks.The season was a total bore. I only like Eileen (because she's beautiful and intelligent), Yo and Lisa V.


----------



## SouthTampa

Bentley1 said:


> Camille is Definitely fake, but I did like seeing/hearing about her luxe life.
> As annoying as she was on her first season, I found her even more annoying the following season where she was scared to even blink. She was like a robot that entire season and tried so hard to be on her "best behavior,"
> That she was a total fake snooze fest. It's like she couldn't find a happy medium.


So on point.   Makes you wonder which was the real Camille.   I am sure it was season one Camille.


----------



## swags

Bentley1 said:


> Lmao @ Sheree.
> Not if she had to tell it! She tried so hard to appear rich w/ Chateau Sheree, She by Sheree and don't forget the Maserati that got repo'd off camera. Sheree was a mess.


 
Sheree was looking for "some seven figures" from the ex. Guess the judge said "keep looking"


Brandi hasn't really pretended to have the $ that the other ladies do. She seems to make poor choices with what she does have however.


----------



## Bentley1

SouthTampa said:


> So on point.   Makes you wonder which was the real Camille.   I am sure it was season one Camille.




Oh, the real Camille was definitely season 1 (her first season. She tried to do major damage control her next season, but it was an epic fail bc she just turned Into a robot lol


----------



## Bentley1

swags said:


> Sheree was looking for "some seven figures" from the ex. Guess the judge said "keep looking"
> 
> 
> Brandi hasn't really pretended to have the $ that the other ladies do. She seems to make poor choices with what she does have however.




She was digging long and hard for that money from her ex. I wonder if he even had it like that.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> You know damn well Brandi needs her check and is not going anywhere unless she is fired.



i know  but i can keep wishing she'll leave.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> I agree! No thank you. She showed her true self to me, the first season. 4 damn nannies...



and then she hired one of the biggest PR guys in Hollywood to help her with her image :giggles:  no doubt, she's sneaky, manipulative and self-absorbed but at least she doesn't have to resort to either yelling, crying, cursing and acting like a spoiled 12 yr old.

did i read that she sold the big Malibu spread?


----------



## sgj99

SouthTampa said:


> So on point.   Makes you wonder which was the real Camille.   I am sure it was season one Camille.



i  bet is was too!  remember how she'd cry and complain to her "friend" Nick about how the other girls picked on her?   and she threatened Kyle with pulling any and all of Kelsey's real estate business from Mauricio?  it was *****y but fun to watch - it wasn't just childish screaming and swearing and then crying and storming off, which is Brandi's MO.  and she does have the lifestyle.  while i don't care for her usual sex-kitten attire i do usually love her bags, shoes and jewelry which Brandi has none of.


----------



## nastasja

sgj99 said:


> did i read that she sold the big Malibu spread?




She was on WWHL last week and said the house hasn't sold yet and the price had been reduced.


----------



## haha73

Bentley1 said:


> Several of us stated what a phony Rinna was from episode 1.  It was quite obvious she was acting and had strategized very well prior to taping the show.
> 
> With that said, I don't dislike the CHARACTER she played on the show, she was actually pretty likeable.  She lost me with the overly fake concern for Kim, every.single.episode, and the obvious, very transparent, intentions behind it.  Had she not latched on to "saving" Kim, what other story line of interest would Rinna have had this season?  Her whole story revolved around Kim. Lol, that is pathetic given most people want Kim gone.


Once Kim hit back at LisaR, LisaR became nasty quickly. That makes it obvious that LisaR should not have been focusing on Kim.  Only close friends should do interventions.  The interventionee is going to hit back and the interventionists need to be able to absorb that.  The friends can only absorb if they really love the interventionee.


----------



## pjhm

lucywife said:


> Agree. Lisa R, I think, is afraid of Lisa V, she's all over her and too nicey-nice, I guess there is a pecking order-with whom she needs to be extra careful and overly nice, who she can "investigate", yell at or throw glasses in their faces and who is her "equal" and so on. When Kyle and Eileen were telling Lisa R. to tell the truth to Kim, Lisa R. refused with some unintelligible explanation,  when Lisa V. came over and told her to do the very same thing-she suddenly changed her mind 180 degrees and decided to speak to Kim.


 
You are right! I didn't connect Vanderpump's comments to Rinna's final agreement to speak up.........there is a pecking order--how observant of you-thx.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I wouldn't mind if Camille was back on..full time.


----------



## Tivo

In the reunion promo clips Brandi's face looks...different. I'm guessing its full of fillers. She looks so hard.


----------



## Bentley1

I recall her looking like a freak for last season's reunion as well. Seems like she fills up even more before the reunions in an effort to look good and it continues to backfire on her.


----------



## zaara10

Tivo said:


> In the reunion promo clips Brandi's face looks...different. I'm guessing its full of fillers. She looks so hard.



She looks like a cabbage patch kid!


----------



## hermes_lemming

kemilia said:


> Yeah, though I loved that house (and I am not a big house person), I was wondering about "how do you keep out the animals?" But I totally do not know one thing about living in a desert area.


Don't get me started.  Lol earlier I just passed a raccoon that's bigger than my dog!



labelwhore04 said:


> Kim was really cute when she was younger, better looking than Kyle IMO, but Kyle looks better than Kim nowadays.


Cute doesn't make up for crazy. Just saying.



horse17 said:


> I loved Camilles dress...


The one she wore to Adrianne' party? I thought it was so inappropriate for her age.


Sweetpea83 said:


> That one guy was really into Camille..lol..


Oh she is just be coy and he likes to chase. She is only acting that way because he is prince.



Sassys said:


> Well, IMO, Lisa R and Eileen do not bring luxury living. Neither does Kim. I need all of them to have luxury living. That is why i started watching.


I think you have this show confused with HGTV.


GaudyGirl said:


> I guess I'm the odd man out. I find Camille grotesque and desperate.


ITA!


----------



## Jeneen

Tivo said:


> In the reunion promo clips Brandi's face looks...different. I'm guessing its full of fillers. She looks so hard.




I hate when the ladies get fresh fillers right before reunions and appearances. Most of them overdo it, and they need to let them settle before getting on camera.


----------



## DC-Cutie

best thing about Camille, was the Dinner from Hell - great TV!!!!


I need all of these ladies to lay off the fillers.  Don't they realize, looking in a mirror that they are starting to look otherworldly?   Lisa was an attractive woman, now she's teetering on looking odd.


----------



## susieserb

Team Lisa R; Team Lisa V (and her nasty little Pom)


----------



## guccimamma

zaara10 said:


> She looks like a cabbage patch kid!



hahahahha!

you get a gold star today!


----------



## bisbee

I agree totally about the fillers.  I had dinner last night with 2 friends I don't see often - we worked together for years.  One is 85 (!!!) and has been retired for 20 years, the other is 2 years older than me (she'll be 66 in July) and the last couple of years she's been getting something done...I think Botox and fillers.  

She looks SO different...made me glad I haven't done anything!  I've known her since '75 - she never had cheeks like she does now!


----------



## macde90

Am I the only one who likes Kim? Kim got Lisa Rinna together didn't she? Harry Hamlin looks a hot mess. I wonder what was happening behind the scenes at LA Law? None of those actors aged well.


----------



## macde90

Facial plastic surgery should be a tv only thing. It looks horrible in real life.


----------



## DivineMissM

Tivo said:


> In the reunion promo clips Brandi's face looks...different. I'm guessing its full of fillers. She looks so hard.



Brandi without her makeup.  










macde90 said:


> Facial plastic surgery should be a tv only thing. It looks horrible in real life.



It doesn't look that good on TV either!


----------



## Nishi621

macde90 said:


> Am I the only one who likes Kim? Kim got Lisa Rinna together didn't she? Harry Hamlin looks a hot mess. I wonder what was happening behind the scenes at LA Law? None of those actors aged well.




Hmm, Harry just looks like he has aged to me. Not a hot mess, just a few years on.

I don't understand your line "Kim got Lisa Rinna together didn't she?". What does that mean?


----------



## fashiongirl26

DivineMissM said:


> Brandi without her makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nailed it!  Lol [emoji38]


----------



## guccimamma

kemilia said:


> Yeah, though I loved that house (and I am not a big house person), I was wondering about "how do you keep out the animals?" But I totally do not know one thing about living in a desert area.



lizards, scorpions, and occasionally snakes.....


----------



## kemilia

guccimamma said:


> lizards, scorpions, and occasionally snakes.....



Ok, that's what I was thinking, especially the scorpions, yikes.

 Here in the Midwest our homes have to be pretty tightly closed due to the cra**y weather, and I guess I'm just used to that. If I had a house like Kyle's (if only ...) I would always be looking for something to come crawling inside, but perhaps the trade off would be worth it, uh, yes it would.


----------



## Sassys

kemilia said:


> Ok, that's what I was thinking, especially the scorpions, yikes.
> 
> Here in the Midwest our homes have to be pretty tightly closed due to the cra**y weather, and I guess I'm just used to that. If I had a house like Kyle's (if only ...)* I would always be looking for something to come crawling inside, but perhaps the trade off would be worth it, uh, yes it would.*



This! I always damn near pass out, when I hear stories of people waking up in the middle of the night to find pythons in their bathrooms. Or animals in the toilet. I was in Barbados recently, and a damn crab came sashaying into our room from the beach (he had abut 20 friends behind him).


----------



## Love4H

I looooooove Camille! She is the nasty biatch everyone loves to hate! She's got soooo much charm and fake tenderness and evilness  and arrogance and innocence and sexuality and manipulations! I adore watching her, she's extremely  entertaining. 
Get rid of stupid and primitive "shut the F up" Brandy and bring the Pure Evil of Elegance back aka Camille!


----------



## TexasST

DivineMissM said:


> Brandi without her makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look that good on TV either!


 
TOTALLY TRUE!!


----------



## macde90

Here he is from his LA Law days and how he looks now. He was too fine as a young man to look this at 61.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

macde90 said:


> Here he is from his LA Law days and how he looks now. He was too fine as a young man to look this at 61.


 
Wow, he's only 61? He definitely looks older.


----------



## macde90

Nishi621 said:


> Hmm, Harry just looks like he has aged to me. Not a hot mess, just a few years on.
> 
> *I don't understand your line "Kim got Lisa Rinna together didn't she?". What does that mean*?



It means Kim cashed Lisa's check.


----------



## macde90

DivineMissM said:


> Brandi without her makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look that good on TV either!


See, I bet Brandy really looks like this without her weave and foundation.


----------



## Bentley1

macde90 said:


> Here he is from his LA Law days and how he looks now. He was too fine as a young man to look this at 61.




Yeah, he didn't age very well. He probably did a ton of partying and it caught up with him. Even though he's thin, his body also seems weak, tired and stiff for someone his age.


----------



## Bentley1

Nishi621 said:


> Hmm, Harry just looks like he has aged to me. Not a hot mess, just a few years on.
> 
> I don't understand your line "Kim got Lisa Rinna together didn't she?". What does that mean?




It's a saying that basically means that Kim put Lisa in her place when she tried to step out of line.


----------



## Nishi621

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, he didn't age very well. He probably did a ton of partying and it caught up with him. Even though he's thin, his body also seems weak, tired and stiff for someone his age.



He seems much thinner and we all know from Lisa R. that he was drinking heavily and has only been sober 3 years. Had to take a bit of a toll


----------



## nastasja

macde90 said:


> Here he is from his LA Law days and how he looks now. He was too fine as a young man to look this at 61.




He looks like he had his eyelids done at one point. And what happened to his cleft chin?


----------



## junqueprincess

Bentley1 said:


> I recall her looking like a freak for last season's reunion as well. Seems like she fills up even more before the reunions in an effort to look good and it continues to backfire on her.




When she was getting a facial, laying down without makeup her face was horrifyingly. She is just a sculpture now, I wish they'd put a lit candle to her face and watch it melt, ala a 1950's horror movie.


----------



## Bentley1

Nishi621 said:


> He seems much thinner and we all know from Lisa R. that he was drinking heavily and has only been sober 3 years. Had to take a bit of a toll



 Yeah, I'm sure it did. That's a lot of years of drinking heavily, it's really affected his health and appearance. 



junqueprincess said:


> When she was getting a facial, laying down without makeup her face was horrifyingly. She is just a sculpture now, I wish they'd put a lit candle to her face and watch it melt, ala a 1950's horror movie.




Lol! And she was doing the ugly cry on top of it, so it just made the freakiness of her face even more pronounced. She was trying to contort her face to cry, but parts of it just wouldn't move bc she's botoxed to death and you could just see lumps of fillers. It was a disturbing sight.


----------



## junqueprincess

Bentley1 said:


> That scene  was actually made worse by Yolanda carting around her  transfusion IV! What a freak show SPA. I can only imagine how crazy she will look in 10 years.
> 
> Can't wait for the reunion. I hope Andy actually asks real questions, I'm tired of his softball BS, he's been wasting my time lately.


----------



## sgj99

Love4H said:


> I looooooove Camille! She is the nasty biatch everyone loves to hate! She's got soooo much charm and fake tenderness and evilness  and arrogance and innocence and sexuality and manipulations! I adore watching her, she's extremely  entertaining.
> Get rid of stupid and primitive "shut the F up" Brandy and bring the Pure Evil of Elegance back aka Camille!



 exactly!  you stated it perfectly! 

she's about as genuine as a $3.00 bill but she is entertaining without the screeching, cursing and childish antics of B.


----------



## Love4H

sgj99 said:


> exactly!  you stated it perfectly!
> 
> she's about as genuine as a $3.00 bill but she is entertaining without the screeching, cursing and childish antics of B.



Thank you!
Enough of that trash talking! Do you really want to watch the Beverly Hills to hear "shut the f up you stupid biatch"? It's not the real housewives of a trailer park, it's BH! Come on! Get rid of those primitive women and get back to the reaaaaal BH. Show me the multimillion mansions and stunning furniture, I want to see beautiful antiques and art pieces! 

And I still want drama and *****slapping but I want elegance, richness and high class of it! Camille and Lisa V are the best in being the evil manipulators with innocent faces while drinking champagne in their gorgeous houses wearing diamonds and Hermes!


----------



## beekmanhill

macde90 said:


> Here he is from his LA Law days and how he looks now. He was too fine as a young man to look this at 61.



I remember when he showed up on Mad Men about three years ago.  I had no idea it was Harry Hamlin.  Then when I realized it was, I was shocked.   He was a hunk back in the day, 20 years ago. not 50 years ago.   He has really aged badly.   Did he essentially disappear between LA Law and Mad Men?  I'll look up IMDB.


----------



## susieserb

macde90 said:


> Here he is from his LA Law days and how he looks now. He was too fine as a young man to look this at 61.


It's called the aging process.  He's just too thin. i.e. face or figure.


----------



## kemilia

beekmanhill said:


> I remember when he showed up on Mad Men about three years ago.  I had no idea it was Harry Hamlin.  Then when I realized it was, I was shocked.   He was a hunk back in the day, 20 years ago. not 50 years ago.   He has really aged badly.   Did he essentially disappear between LA Law and Mad Men?  I'll look up IMDB.


 

I know, I had to see his name in the credits before I knew it was him, I thought, what the heck happened to Harry Hamlin? Wasn't he a People Mag Sexiest Man once? Only 61, wow, had to be the drinking. 

On the_ other_ hand, if he were a woman, can you imagine how pumped up his lips would be? And chubby fake cheeks, etc? While he certainly did not age well, at least he aged, and he isn't horrible looking.


----------



## Michele26

Love4H said:


> I looooooove Camille! She is the nasty biatch everyone loves to hate! She's got soooo much charm and fake tenderness and evilness  and arrogance and innocence and sexuality and manipulations! I adore watching her, she's extremely  entertaining.
> Get rid of stupid and primitive "shut the F up" Brandy and bring the Pure Evil of Elegance back aka Camille!



Camille knows how to dress, & she has the Beverly Hill lifestyle. I would love to see her back.



killerlife said:


> He looks like he had his eyelids done at one point. *And what happened to his cleft chin?*



This was my reaction too when I saw the comparison photo! Where's his cleft chin?


----------



## beekmanhill

kemilia said:


> I know, I had to see his name in the credits before I knew it was him, I thought, what the heck happened to Harry Hamlin? Wasn't he a People Mag Sexiest Man once? Only 61, wow, had to be the drinking.
> 
> On the_ other_ hand, if he were a woman, can you imagine how pumped up his lips would be? And chubby fake cheeks, etc? While he certainly did not age well, at least he aged, and he isn't horrible looking.



I agree, he is still quite handsome in his own way.  I think a lot of it is because he is so much thinner.  I wonder why he lost so much weight.   

I looked up IMDB and he has been quite active here and there, but nothing I"d watched or recognized until MadMen and his arc on Law and Order, SVU.   He was quite good in both.


----------



## sgj99

susieserb said:


> It's called the aging process.  He's just too thin. i.e. face or figure.



that's what i thought too ... he's just not 35 anymore, he's 61.  and i don't think he looks bad for a 61 year old man, he's just too thin but he was never a big guy any way.


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> exactly!  you stated it perfectly!
> 
> she's about as genuine as a $3.00 bill but she is entertaining without the screeching, cursing and childish antics of B.


ITA......would love to see her back too!


----------



## macde90

kemilia said:


> I know, I had to see his name in the credits before I knew it was him, I thought, what the heck happened to Harry Hamlin? Wasn't he a People Mag Sexiest Man once? Only 61, wow, had to be the drinking.
> 
> On the_ other_ hand, if he were a woman, can you imagine how pumped up his lips would be? And chubby fake cheeks, etc? *While he certainly did not age well, at least he aged,* and he isn't horrible looking.



touche'


----------



## Ladybug09

beekmanhill said:


> I agree, he is still quite handsome in his own way.  I think a lot of it is because he is so much thinner.  I wonder why he lost so much weight.
> 
> I looked up IMDB and he has been quite active here and there, but nothing I"d watched or recognized until MadMen and his arc on Law and Order, SVU.   He was quite good in both.


Mmm., my posts aren't showing....I said earlier:

He played Jimmy/Steve's closeted gay dad on Shameless for a couple of episodes.

His and Lisa's rship just seems so suspect to me....it's almost like shes a single parent and is always by herself.


----------



## Bentley1

Ladybug09 said:


> Mmm., my posts aren't showing....I said earlier:
> 
> He played Jimmy/Steve's closeted gay dad on Shameless for a couple of episodes.
> 
> His and Lisa's rship just seems so suspect to me....it's almost like shes a single parent and is always by herself.




Yeah, Harry is worse than David, he doesn't show up for anything! David at least shows up every now and again despite how busy he is.


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> Mmm., my posts aren't showing....I said earlier:
> 
> He played Jimmy/Steve's closeted gay dad on Shameless for a couple of episodes.
> 
> His and Lisa's rship just seems so suspect to me....it's almost like shes a single parent and is always by herself.





Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, Harry is worse than David, he doesn't show up for anything! David at least shows up every now and again despite how busy he is.



better to not show up than to walk around holding a dog wearing an outfit that matches yours like Ken does.  i like Ken but that really emasculates him, IMO.  he looks quite foolish.  it's like the husband and the dog are Lisa's accessories.


----------



## pjhm

I do not blame the men for bowing out-they always make them seem irrelevant.  And although I am a huge dog lover,I scurm whenever I see Ken with the dolled up pooch in his arms.


----------



## DivineMissM

Love4H said:


> Thank you!
> Enough of that trash talking! Do you really want to watch the Beverly Hills to hear "shut the f up you stupid biatch"? It's not the real housewives of a trailer park, it's BH! Come on! Get rid of those primitive women and get back to the reaaaaal BH. Show me the multimillion mansions and stunning furniture, I want to see beautiful antiques and art pieces!
> 
> And I still want drama and *****slapping but I want elegance, richness and high class of it! Camille and Lisa V are the best in being the *evil manipulators with innocent faces while drinking champagne in their gorgeous houses wearing diamonds and Hermes!*



Yes!!  This is the show I want to see.  Not the trailer park brawling like we have now.  



sgj99 said:


> better to not show up than to walk around holding a dog wearing an outfit that matches yours like Ken does.  i like Ken but that really emasculates him, IMO.  he looks quite foolish.  *it's like the husband and the dog are Lisa's accessories.*



Exactly.  I guess he doesn't mind it though.


----------



## hermes_lemming

susieserb said:


> It's called the aging process.  He's just too thin. i.e. face or figure.




Yes 


Michele26 said:


> Camille knows how to dress, & she has the Beverly Hill lifestyle. I would love to see her back.
> 
> 
> 
> This was my reaction too when I saw the comparison photo! Where's his cleft chin?


I personally think she is trying too hard. In her head, she still believes she is in her late 20s.



sgj99 said:


> that's what i thought too ... he's just not 35 anymore, he's 61.  and i don't think he looks bad for a 61 year old man, he's just too thin but he was never a big guy any way.


You know what they say - after a while you have to decided what to save - your face or your azz. He apparently chose the latter.



sgj99 said:


> better to not show up than to walk around holding a dog wearing an outfit that matches yours like Ken does.  i like Ken but that really emasculates him, IMO.  he looks quite foolish.  it's like the husband and the dog are Lisa's accessories.


I think he doesn't care. Like he doesn't mind being the stodgy ol man, because look who he married to, his life and last but not least, his bank account. So dress him in Pink and have him carry all these fluffy dogs. He clearly doesn't care.

Sorta like Howard Stern and his wife's kitty rescues.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> This! I always damn near pass out, when I hear stories of people waking up in the middle of the night to find pythons in their bathrooms. Or animals in the toilet. I was in Barbados recently, and a damn crab came sashaying into our room from the beach (he had abut 20 friends behind him).



When I lived on Kwajalein, I knew there were coconut crabs but I didn't see any. (And I didn't realize how big they could get until after I left.)

The only things I've seen were hermit crabs and geckos.



I remember vacationing with my parents in St Maarten and we were on the beach. We didn't want to be directly in the sun, so we chose beach chairs that were near some trees so there was a bit of shade.


A lizard (a little gecko looking thing) dropped from the tree and into my lap. Then it skittered to my mother's lap before it ran off.

My mom was scared but to me it was more funny than anything else.


----------



## Sassys

Damn, just watched the "first Look" of the reunion and KIm said with a straight face, she has no desire to have Kyle in her life anymore. Thay have not spoken for 3 months and she basically likes it like that. Kyle looked crush.


----------



## fashiongirl26

Sassys said:


> Damn, just watched the "first Look" of the reunion and KIm said with a straight face, she has no desire to have Kyle in her life anymore. Thay have not spoken for 3 months and she basically likes it like that. Kyle looked crush.




Just saw it too. I was very surprised by Kim's response. I really think Kyle may be heartbroken now but there is no reasoning with an alcoholic. As messed up as it may be, this is a gift for Kyle. She needs to cut the toxicity out of her life and focus on herself and her family.


----------



## Bentley1

Kim talks a lot out of emotion and changes her mind just as quickly. I haven't found her to be very stable and reliable in anything that she says or does. I wouldn't give 2 rat's butts about all her posturing if I were Kyle. It really means nothing coming from Kim, imo.


----------



## chowlover2

fashiongirl26 said:


> Just saw it too. I was very surprised by Kim's response. I really think Kyle may be heartbroken now but there is no reasoning with an alcoholic. As messed up as it may be, this is a gift for Kyle. She needs to cut the toxicity out of her life and focus on herself and her family.




Agreed! Kyle looks crushed, but she needs to move on. There is no making an alcoholic happy. Sadly Kyle needs to cut Kim out of her life.


----------



## Bagbug

I think Andy doesn't know who to cast?  Whoever he is listening to gets it wrong.  Please Andy run it by somebody else.  And NO WITCHES!


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> Damn, just watched the "first Look" of the reunion and KIm said with a straight face, she has no desire to have Kyle in her life anymore. Thay have not spoken for 3 months and she basically likes it like that. Kyle looked crush.



I saw that too. Kim is the worst. She def manipulates Kyle and that must suck.


----------



## DivineMissM

fashiongirl26 said:


> Just saw it too. I was very surprised by Kim's response. I really think Kyle may be heartbroken now but there is no reasoning with an alcoholic. As messed up as it may be, this is a gift for Kyle. She needs to cut the toxicity out of her life and focus on herself and her family.



If Kyle can move past the hurt she'll realize it's for the best and hopefully she'll be able to live a happier, more stress free life.


----------



## zaara10

DivineMissM said:


> If Kyle can move past the hurt she'll realize it's for the best and hopefully she'll be able to live a happier, more stress free life.




I agree. Time to cut toxic relationships & move on.


----------



## Bentley1

Well, let's see if Kyle "threatens to quit" if Kim is fired now.  Probably regrets putting up a fight to have Kim on this season. 
Have a seat Kyle, you should have allowed your loony sister to get canned.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> Kim talks a lot out of emotion and changes her mind just as quickly. *I haven't found her to be very stable and reliable in anything that she says or does.* I wouldn't give 2 rat's butts about all her posturing if I were Kyle. It really means nothing coming from Kim, imo.



me too.


----------



## Michele26

Just watched the last episode yesterday. I think this is the first year that Bravo didn't film Kyle & Mauricio's white party for the season finale. 

Bravo wants women who are crazy and bring drama because they also bring ratings. Brandi has a safe spot on this show.


----------



## Jeneen

Michele26 said:


> Just watched the last episode yesterday. I think this is the first year that Bravo didn't film Kyle & Mauricio's white party for the season finale.
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo wants women who are crazy and bring drama because they also bring ratings. Brandi has a safe spot on this show.




I think that's because it was the first episode of the season instead


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> Just watched the last episode yesterday. I think this is the first year that Bravo didn't film Kyle & Mauricio's white party for the season finale.
> 
> Bravo wants women who are crazy and bring drama because they also bring ratings. Brandi has a safe spot on this show.



White party was the first episode


----------



## Michele26

Jeneen said:


> I think that's because it was the first episode of the season instead





Sassys said:


> White party was the first episode



I completely forgot that episode. 

Watching First Look now. I love the way Yolanda dresses.


----------



## Ladybug09

I like:
Yolo and Eileen

Sometimes I like Lisa...get tired of her little put down jokes all the time though

The rest...can go..


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Damn, just watched the "first Look" of the reunion and KIm said with a straight face, *she has no desire to have Kyle in her life anymore*. Thay have not spoken for 3 months and she basically likes it like that. Kyle looked crush.



live your life kyle, and stop getting dragged into crazy kim's dark circus life.

sadly, kim will probably pass away within a few years..and kyle will blame herself.


----------



## pjhm

I agree but these women are doing this for money -subjecting themselves to humiliation for nothing but dubious fame and money which I don't think Kyle even needs.


----------



## Tivo

My gosh. I know I'll risk sounding like a slow idiot but tonight is the first time I've seen what a manipulator Kim can be.


----------



## Aimee3

Kyle looks fabulous at the reunion.  Her face or eyes look different.  Does anyone know what she's done?  Colored green contacts?  Facelift? Both?


----------



## DivineMissM

Okay, so Kim is trying to put Lisa R. down for being a hustler...yet she's basically jobless and broke.  Right?  She needs to shut the eff up!  I doubt she's got job offers rolling in.


----------



## krissa

DivineMissM said:


> Okay, so Kim is trying to put Lisa R. down for being a hustler...yet she's basically jobless and broke.  Right?  She needs to shut the eff up!  I doubt she's got job offers rolling in.



Lol no one is even offering her roles. She needs to just be quiet.


----------



## lucywife

Lolz @Andy comparing Brandi with the dog. I hope that's her last season


----------



## lucywife

DivineMissM said:


> Okay, so Kim is trying to put Lisa R. down for being a hustler...yet she's basically jobless and broke.  Right?  She needs to shut the eff up!  I doubt she's got job offers rolling in.


Kim is an embarrassment. I feel for her kids (((


----------



## horse17

Kim and Brandi being friends is so bizarre to me....i swear it has to be for the show..it cant be real


----------



## horse17

awesome....Andy and the dog comment.


----------



## missyb

Brandi's face looks different. Her cheek bones look bigger


----------



## krissa

Brandi you gave Lisa a reason last season. I could never be friends with someone like Brandi. You can't trust her.


----------



## lucywife

missyb said:


> Brandi's face looks different. Her cheek bones look bigger


No kidding.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Aimee3 said:


> Kyle looks fabulous at the reunion.  Her face or eyes look different.  Does anyone know what she's done?  Colored green contacts?  Facelift? Both?




I agree I was thinking the same thing but can't put my finger on what's different


----------



## fashiongirl26

Brandi is a horrible human being. She is spewing so much hate at everyone because she is miserable with her own life. Bravo get this b*tch off the show pronto and she can take her evil shadow (Kim) with her too.


----------



## horse17

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> I agree I was thinking the same thing but can't put my finger on what's different


I think her makeup is much differnt...heavy lip, lighter eyes, and stick straight hair versus a little wavy...


----------



## lucywife

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> I agree I was thinking the same thing but can't put my finger on what's different


 I think she's wearing blue contacts.


----------



## DivineMissM

lucywife said:


> Lolz @Andy comparing Brandi with the dog. I hope that's her last season



It was so true though.  Only it's more like playing with a dog who snaps and bites.  Not on accident.  She's vicious.



krissa said:


> Brandi you gave Lisa a reason last season. I could never be friends with someone like Brandi. You can't trust her.



I couldn't either.  She's not a good person.  She's not even one of those friends you just hang out with because they're fun.  Because she's not fun either.  She's just a miserable, hateful, horrible person.  And I think she was that way long before Eddie cheated on her.



fashiongirl26 said:


> Brandi is a horrible human being. She is spewing so much hate at everyone because she is miserable with her own life. Bravo get this b*tch off the show pronto and she can take her evil shadow (Kim) with her too.



Agreed!


----------



## chowlover2

lucywife said:


> Lolz @Andy comparing Brandi with the dog. I hope that's her last season



The perfect analogy! I hope it's the end of her as well.


----------



## lucywife

chowlover2 said:


> The perfect analogy! I hope it's the end of her as well.


Funny how Brandi reacted btw. She can't stretch her non-existent brain to understand the meaning, only reacts to the words used.


----------



## DivineMissM

lucywife said:


> Funny how Brandi reacted btw. She can't stretch her non-existent brain to understand the meaning, only reacts to the words used.



Right.  She totally over-reacted.  That was weird.  But you're right, she didn't comprehend the analogy.  All she heard was Andy calling her a dog.


----------



## Archipelago

Found this on ONTD and thought some of you would find it interesting. 

1. Neither of the Hilton sisters were there when their father died. Ken Richards died of cancer, years after divorcing Big Kathy, asked Little Kathy (Paris Hilton's mother) for money to treat his illness. Kim was an alcoholic mess at the time, and tried to visit her father while falling down drunk.

2. Mauricio's first job was under Rick Hilton (Kathy's husband, Paris's father)'s real estate firm

3. Kim and Monty broke up because she cheated on him. Monty believed she was being pressured by Big Kathy into seeing other, richer men. 

4. Big Kathy's controlling hold over her three daughters is discussed over a full 18 pages of the book. She pit the daughters against each other based on how much money they brought into the family unit. 

5. Big Kathy bought the house in Palm Desert and Kyle says she bought it with her own money as Kim's manager, not as a stage mom who stole her daughter's money. (The house was bought with the fact that rich men retired to that area in mind... Big Kathy was always shopping for a new money machine.) The house was later massively renovated with money from Big Kathy husband #4. 

6. Kyle was the executor of Big Kathy's will and witnessed the marriage to the above mentioned husband #4. 

7. Kim and Kyle caught their mother cheating on their father at least once.

8. The way the book describes it makes it seem like Kyle could be a bastard child conceived from an affair. Though the book mentions nothing of the sort, Big Kathy's pregnancy is described as having happened because of ~one night during months of celibacy, and that she was angry about her pregnancy. Sounds like a possible stray sperm to me.... 

9. Kim was described as being particularly controlled by Big Kathy/Under Big Kathy's thumb. Big Kathy is described as abusive, and as an alcoholic. 

10. Kim's bridesmaids when she married Monty were Kyle and Frank Zappa's daughter Moon Unite. 

11. The Story of "You Stole My ******* House" Big Kathy bought the house in Palm Desert with money she had made from selling the house she had with Kim & Kyle's dad, Ken Richards. She had been paying bills for the house with Kim's money, but Kim and Kyle were both earning when she bought the Palm Desert house. It was later renovated by her fouth husband (Bob Fenton) for $250,000, but the house was in Kathy's name. When Big Kathy died, the house was left to all three of her daughers. Bob Fenton lived in the house after Big Kathy died, but Kim would come by to check up on him.

12. Kim used to have a photographic memory-- a contrast with her inability to keep her stories straight on RHOBH.

13. Big Kathy's outlandish behaviour, big mouth, and rudeness sounds a lot like Brandi's. 

14. Most of Kim's co-stars and many of her friends died from drug or alcohol overdose 

15. Kim briefly dated Donald *****

Source: House of Hiltons by Jerry Oppenheimer 
http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/95009901.html


----------



## Bentley1

Aimee3 said:


> Kyle looks fabulous at the reunion.  Her face or eyes look different.  Does anyone know what she's done?  Colored green contacts?  Facelift? Both?




I felt that her face looked different as well. The first thing I noticed were the green contacts, which look great on her and made her eyes appear larger and more youthful. Her face also looked tighter, maybe fillers? Not sure about that part.


----------



## DivineMissM

Archipelago said:


> Found this on ONTD and thought some of you would find it interesting.
> 
> 1. Neither of the Hilton sisters were there when their father died. Ken Richards died of cancer, years after divorcing Big Kathy, asked Little Kathy (Paris Hilton's mother) for money to treat his illness. Kim was an alcoholic mess at the time, and tried to visit her father while falling down drunk.
> 
> 2. Mauricio's first job was under Rick Hilton (Kathy's husband, Paris's father)'s real estate firm
> 
> 3. Kim and Monty broke up because she cheated on him. Monty believed she was being pressured by Big Kathy into seeing other, richer men.
> 
> 4. Big Kathy's controlling hold over her three daughters is discussed over a full 18 pages of the book. She pit the daughters against each other based on how much money they brought into the family unit.
> 
> 5. Big Kathy bought the house in Palm Desert and Kyle says she bought it with her own money as Kim's manager, not as a stage mom who stole her daughter's money. (The house was bought with the fact that rich men retired to that area in mind... Big Kathy was always shopping for a new money machine.) The house was later massively renovated with money from Big Kathy husband #4.
> 
> 6. Kyle was the executor of Big Kathy's will and witnessed the marriage to the above mentioned husband #4.
> 
> 7. Kim and Kyle caught their mother cheating on their father at least once.
> 
> 8. The way the book describes it makes it seem like Kyle could be a bastard child conceived from an affair. Though the book mentions nothing of the sort, Big Kathy's pregnancy is described as having happened because of ~one night during months of celibacy, and that she was angry about her pregnancy. Sounds like a possible stray sperm to me....
> 
> 9. Kim was described as being particularly controlled by Big Kathy/Under Big Kathy's thumb. Big Kathy is described as abusive, and as an alcoholic.
> 
> 10. Kim's bridesmaids when she married Monty were Kyle and Frank Zappa's daughter Moon Unite.
> 
> 11. The Story of "You Stole My ******* House" Big Kathy bought the house in Palm Desert with money she had made from selling the house she had with Kim & Kyle's dad, Ken Richards. She had been paying bills for the house with Kim's money, but Kim and Kyle were both earning when she bought the Palm Desert house. It was later renovated by her fouth husband (Bob Fenton) for $250,000, but the house was in Kathy's name. When Big Kathy died, the house was left to all three of her daughers. Bob Fenton lived in the house after Big Kathy died, but Kim would come by to check up on him.
> 
> 12. Kim used to have a photographic memory-- a contrast with her inability to keep her stories straight on RHOBH.
> 
> 13. *Big Kathy's outlandish behaviour, big mouth, and rudeness sounds a lot like Brandi's.*
> 
> 14. Most of Kim's co-stars and many of her friends died from drug or alcohol overdose
> 
> 15. Kim briefly dated Donald *****
> 
> Source: House of Hiltons by Jerry Oppenheimer
> http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/95009901.html




All very interesting, but #13...that really explains how Kim and Kyle react to Brandi so differently.  She probably reminds them of their mom, and I'm assuming Kim had a "better" relationship with her than Kyle did.  (probably still highly dysfunctional, but I bet she treated Kim better).

What's the birth order of the sisters?  Kathy, Kim, Kyle?


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> Kim and Brandi being friends is so bizarre to me....i swear it has to be for the show..it cant be real



especially the way it started out with Brandi accusing Kim of being a coke head and Kim calling Brandi a "**** pig."  



lucywife said:


> Lolz @Andy comparing Brandi with the dog. I hope that's her last season





DivineMissM said:


> Right.  She totally over-reacted.  That was weird.  But you're right, she didn't comprehend the analogy.  All she heard was Andy calling her a dog.



that analogy was spot on, it is how Brandi reacts.  but her reaction to Andy was priceless ... maybe now he'll have some input on her being fired.


----------



## sgj99

i do like how the women _weren't_ dressed up in long gowns like pageant queens.


----------



## Ladybug09

Archipelago said:


> Found this on ONTD and thought some of you would find it interesting.
> 
> 1. Neither of the Hilton sisters were there when their father died. Ken Richards died of cancer, years after divorcing Big Kathy, asked Little Kathy (Paris Hilton's mother) for money to treat his illness. Kim was an alcoholic mess at the time, and tried to visit her father while falling down drunk.
> 
> 2. Mauricio's first job was under Rick Hilton (Kathy's husband, Paris's father)'s real estate firm
> 
> 3. Kim and Monty broke up because she cheated on him. Monty believed she was being pressured by Big Kathy into seeing other, richer men.
> 
> 4. Big Kathy's controlling hold over her three daughters is discussed over a full 18 pages of the book. She pit the daughters against each other based on how much money they brought into the family unit.
> 
> 5. Big Kathy bought the house in Palm Desert and Kyle says she bought it with her own money as Kim's manager, not as a stage mom who stole her daughter's money. (The house was bought with the fact that rich men retired to that area in mind... Big Kathy was always shopping for a new money machine.) The house was later massively renovated with money from Big Kathy husband #4.
> 
> 6. Kyle was the executor of Big Kathy's will and witnessed the marriage to the above mentioned husband #4.
> 
> 7. Kim and Kyle caught their mother cheating on their father at least once.
> 
> 8. The way the book describes it makes it seem like Kyle could be a bastard child conceived from an affair. Though the book mentions nothing of the sort, Big Kathy's pregnancy is described as having happened because of ~one night during months of celibacy, and that she was angry about her pregnancy. Sounds like a possible stray sperm to me....
> 
> 9. Kim was described as being particularly controlled by Big Kathy/Under Big Kathy's thumb. Big Kathy is described as abusive, and as an alcoholic.
> 
> 10. Kim's bridesmaids when she married Monty were Kyle and Frank Zappa's daughter Moon Unite.
> 
> 11. The Story of "You Stole My ******* House" Big Kathy bought the house in Palm Desert with money she had made from selling the house she had with Kim & Kyle's dad, Ken Richards. She had been paying bills for the house with Kim's money, but Kim and Kyle were both earning when she bought the Palm Desert house. It was later renovated by her fouth husband (Bob Fenton) for $250,000, but the house was in Kathy's name. When Big Kathy died, the house was left to all three of her daughers. Bob Fenton lived in the house after Big Kathy died, but Kim would come by to check up on him.
> 
> 12. Kim used to have a photographic memory-- a contrast with her inability to keep her stories straight on RHOBH.
> 
> 13. Big Kathy's outlandish behaviour, big mouth, and rudeness sounds a lot like Brandi's.
> 
> 14. Most of Kim's co-stars and many of her friends died from drug or alcohol overdose
> 
> 15. Kim briefly dated Donald *****
> 
> Source: House of Hiltons by Jerry Oppenheimer
> http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/95009901.html



Kyle and Kim are no better, they just happen to have more $$$.


----------



## pjhm

That was fascinating-wonder how much of it is true-Thx  for sharing


----------



## chowlover2

#8 makes sense to me.Kim & Kyle look nothing alike whereas I can see a resemblance between Kim & Kathy.


----------



## pjhm

If you see them close up-both have the same type of freckled skin


----------



## zaara10

So Brandi doesn't want ppl to say she drinks too much & that causes her to act like an a$$hole... would she rather have ppl think she's just a sober a$$hole? I don't understand why she doesn't see why ppl get offended or upset w/ the stuff she does when she gets crazy mad when ppl do the same to her. 
Such a hypocrite. And she said Lisa ran w/ the slapping incident, but didn't she do the same about Kyle scratching her w/ the bracelet? 
Saying "f you" to Andy should help w/ the decision to fire her. I can't take her messiness anymore. 
And Kim saying she has more pride than Lisa R? She's delusional. Didn't Andy just say she's in Sharknado? Have a seat Kim.


----------



## lovesbmw

sgj99 said:


> especially the way it started out with Brandi accusing Kim of being a coke head and Kim calling Brandi a "**** pig."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that analogy was spot on, it is how Brandi reacts.  but her reaction to Andy was priceless ... maybe now he'll have some input on her being fired.


It blowed my mind how ,disrespectful Brandi was to Andy she just don"t care how she acts and talks. She reminds me of a child who always gets their way with no consequences.After the fact she regrets her actions,but it"s too late the damage is done.She was so upset about her father but he don"t get along with her either.


----------



## CaliQT

lovesbmw said:


> She was so upset about her father but he don"t get along with her either.



I was thinking this the entire time!

Instead of being so proud of her classless behavior that pushes everyone away, she should learn from these failed relationships. Yet she clings to her gross ways and stupidly insists people are supposed to like her no matter how she acts!! Then she flips out whenever others don't act exactly as she decides they should. 

She truly is a hypocrite... along with being mentally unstable.

She's an Ana Nicole repeat... and should be very very worried about her boys!!!


----------



## sgj99

not sure about the "Sharknado" credit for Kim ... that would be a riot!  the first thing that popped in my head when she dissed Lisa R for working was - Kim's greatest claim to fame was being a star of the Witch Mountain movies.  seriously, that was a million years ago.  i like Eileen's comment about the money Lisa R made for wearing Depends, how she'd wear them on her head if they paid her that much.


----------



## lovesbmw

lucywife said:


> Kim is an embarrassment. I feel for her kids
> 
> Kim doesn"t take any blame for everything she did to her kids, she wants to blame Lisa and Ellen for asking her and actually being worried about her, she is not seeing she is the one who has caused her children to walk away from her. She needs to Quit being with Brandi, no wait they are two peas in a pod.


----------



## lovesbmw

CaliQT said:


> I was thinking this the entire time!
> 
> Instead of being so proud of her classless behavior that pushes everyone away, she should learn from these failed relationships. Yet she clings to her gross ways and stupidly insists people are supposed to like her no matter how she acts!! Then she flips out whenever others don't act exactly as she decides they should.
> 
> She truly is a hypocrite... along with being mentally unstable.
> 
> She's an Ana Nicole repeat... and should be very very worried about her boys!!!


I would Love for Eddie and Leann to take both boys away from Brandi, she is proved she is an unfit mommy.


----------



## beekmanhill

lovesbmw said:


> lucywife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim is an embarrassment. I feel for her kids
> 
> Kim doesn"t take any blame for everything she did to her kids, she wants to blame Lisa and Ellen for asking her and actually being worried about her, she is not seeing she is the one who has caused her children to walk away from her. She needs to Quit being with Brandi, no wait they are two peas in a pod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What children walked away?  They are all adults.  Kim's daughter married the heir to a hamburger fortune.    GIgi and Bella walked away too when they were 18.   Lisa R's kids call people chub chubs.  Max didn't seem all that close to Lisa V, never finished college and spent a while in some sort of boot camp facility in Montana.  Why are Kim's kids singled out.
> 
> I've read Kim's statements taking blame for her behavior many times.  But when there is a pile on as there was this season, I can't blame her for taking umbrage.
Click to expand...


----------



## horse17

Im glad that a caller called out lisa's daughter for that rude comment..Im not sure I remember lisa reprimanding her daughter on tv for that comment...she should have...those girls are a little too old to be making fun of people....


----------



## beekmanhill

horse17 said:


> Im glad that a caller called out lisa's daughter for that rude comment..Im not sure I remember lisa reprimanding her daughter on tv for that comment...she should have...those girls are a little too old to be making fun of people....



No, Lisa reinforced it by saying fast food was king there.

And speaking of being close to family or not, those scenes indicated Lisa had not been there in quite some time and her step sister or half sister was stuck with all the moving of the parents to assisted living.


----------



## tomz_grl

I guess I'm in the minority as I see Brandi's language as crass but at least she's speaking her mind and I find the others as snotty and hypocritical...and the looks they give when Brandi says something they 'don't like' and they bunch up there face, is simply comical. They want to come off as so refined yet wasn't it Kyle that was doing splits on a table in front of a crowd at a birthday party? 


I'm really interested to see the fight between Kim and Kyle regarding this baby!


----------



## lucywife

beekmanhill said:


> Why are Kim's kids singled out.


Because their mother is a pathetic angry addict. She was pitiful before and I felt sorry for her, now she's plain nasty. No wonder her and Brandi became best buds after all.


----------



## pjhm

I think Brandi spins the truth. Her logic is obtuse.


----------



## swags

I think Brandi should be fired.


----------



## guccimamma

brandy, minus the a$$


----------



## guccimamma

sgj99 said:


> not sure about the "Sharknado" credit for Kim ... that would be a riot!  the first thing that popped in my head when she dissed Lisa R for working was - Kim's greatest claim to fame was being a star of the Witch Mountain movies.  seriously, that was a million years ago.  i like Eileen's comment about the money Lisa R made for wearing Depends,* how she'd wear them on her head if they paid her that much*.



yup, me too. wonder how much she made.


----------



## slang

guccimamma said:


> yup, me too. wonder how much she made.



Lisa said in her blog that she got paid (didn't say how much) but her charity also got nearly $250k so it was worth it for that


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I LOVE when Lisa said that she turned down "Diving with the stars" Kim's face was EVERYTHING lol


----------



## pjhm

We saw a peek of rinnas parenting style when she let her daughter get away with that insensitive chub chub remark. Those girls are spoiled and should have been rebuked by their mother-but made me think they probably hear their mother make similar comments.


----------



## beekmanhill

tomz_grl said:


> I guess I'm in the minority as I see Brandi's language as crass but at least she's speaking her mind and I find the others as snotty and hypocritical...and the looks they give when Brandi says something they 'don't like' and they bunch up there face, is simply comical. They want to come off as so refined yet wasn't it Kyle that was doing splits on a table in front of a crowd at a birthday party?
> 
> 
> I'm really interested to see the fight between Kim and Kyle regarding this baby!



OH, I do too.   Brandi is crass and coarse, but Kyle can kiss Steven Tyler on the lips and grind in front of him and that's OK.  And what about Lisa V with that vulgar Vanderpump show?  Is that something to be proud of? 

  ANd of course I think breaking a glass in anger is worse than a mild slap on the face done in jest.  Brandi was inappropriate of course, but Lisa R was off her head.

Yolanda is the only one with real dignity in the group, and Eileen is OK but is quick to pile on whoever the latest victim is as her opportunity for a storyline.    I'm sure Yolanda won't be back and without her I doubt I'll watch.


----------



## Bentley1

horse17 said:


> Im glad that a caller called out lisa's daughter for that rude comment..Im not sure I remember lisa reprimanding her daughter on tv for that comment...she should have...those girls are a little too old to be making fun of people....




No she didn't reprimand her daughter and in fact made a comment that "fast food is king here," basically reinforcing the nasty comment her daughter made. 

I also think she was rather dismissive about it when Andy brought it up and gave some sort of bland preplanned comment.


----------



## horse17

Such a turnoff..imo...sometimes I think that tells alot about a person...


----------



## lucywife

pjhm said:


> Those girls are spoiled and should have been rebuked by their mother-but made me think they probably hear their mother make similar comments.


 very likely. Didn't she say that she always felt that she didn't belong and was too fabulous to live there? That's where the daughters' talking coming from, from their mother's attitude.


----------



## pjhm

Yep!


----------



## Bentley1

lucywife said:


> very likely. Didn't she say that she always felt that she didn't belong and was too fabulous to live there? That's where the daughters' talking coming from, from their mother's attitude.




Yes, totally agree. She outright admitted she was too good for the town she grew up in and also admitted that she has not done much of anything to help her parents bc "she's so busy" and that her older sister has done it all. I would be pissed if I were her sister and bring her down a notch. She has a big head and thinks bc she's off in BH/Hollywood, that she can shirk her responsibilities to her family & let the "less fabulous" sister do all the work. Her daughters have picked up on the same snobby attitude, which is the fault of the parent(s).


----------



## swags

I remember what irritated me about Brandi, when she said to Kyle "you don't get your period anymore, b*tch." She really has it in for Kyle. 


Kyle is 4 years older than her, does Brandi think she's not aging?  


Also, I thought her hair was an improvement but overshadowed by her face. Its looking quite artificial.


----------



## Bentley1

I guess Kyle doesn't get her period anymore bc she just sat there and took it. 
In her mind, Brandi is still 25. She's in denial about the fact that she is amongst her age group with these women and that any ageist comments she spews towards them reflects right back onto her.


----------



## DivineMissM

CaliQT said:


> I was thinking this the entire time!
> 
> Instead of being so proud of her classless behavior that pushes everyone away, she should learn from these failed relationships. Yet she clings to her gross ways and stupidly insists people are supposed to like her no matter how she acts!! Then she flips out whenever others don't act exactly as she decides they should.
> 
> She truly is a hypocrite... along with being mentally unstable.
> 
> She's an Ana Nicole repeat... and should be very very worried about her boys!!!



She's likely a narcissist.  



Bentley1 said:


> *I guess Kyle doesn't get her period anymore bc she just sat there and took it. *
> In her mind, Brandi is still 25. She's in denial about the fact that she is amongst her age group with these women and that any ageist comments she spews towards them reflects right back onto her.



Either that or she knows arguing with Brandi is useless.  You can never win an argument with a narcissist.  You have to learn how to let things go and not engage them.


----------



## Bentley1

DivineMissM said:


> She's likely a narcissist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or she knows arguing with Brandi is useless.  You can never win an argument with a narcissist.  You have to learn how to let things go and not engage them.




True, but Kyle was biting back at Brandi the whole time, cussing her out, yelling at her, even jumping in to defend Lisa V., but then she clams up on that particular insult.


----------



## DivineMissM

Bentley1 said:


> True, but Kyle was biting back at Brandi the whole time, cussing her out, yelling at her, even jumping in to defend Lisa V., but then she clams up on that particular insult.



True!  Maybe she was embarrassed to talk about her period on tv?  She seems young to have gone through menopause already.


----------



## Bentley1

DivineMissM said:


> True!  Maybe she was embarrassed to talk about her period on tv?  She seems young to have gone through menopause already.




Yeah, this is true. I personally don't think she's gone through it either. I was more surprised she let Brandi get that one in,  especially after having said it multiple times throughout the season (calling them all menopause mamas repeatedly). I would have been ready to bite back if she brought that mess up yet again. I would have at the very least attacked her age and told her she's not far off from it either. Lol
But, you're prob right, she might not have wanted to get into discussing her age/period.


----------



## pjhm

I was kind of glad Klye did not dignify brandis remark-it was so ageist and anti-female I wanted to slap Brandi.


----------



## Bentley1

If someone doesn't say something to her about it, she will continue to make the same ageist comments, as she has done all season long without being called out. Enough is enough. 
Would love to sic the Atlanta cast on her.  [emoji16]


----------



## Baglady41

The scene between Kim and Kyle next week talking talking about what I believe to be the dog incident was awful. How can Kim talk like that about her own niece? It's perfectly clear to me why Brandi and Kim have formed a friendship and that is because they are both disgusting vile people who perpetually play the victim. It's so laughable that Kim was looking down at Lisa Rinna for the job she's taken. Umm Kim you air all your families dirty laundry on TV, not to mention your battle with alcoholism for a quick buck. I wish Andy and Bravo would get rid of Kim and Brandi.


----------



## lovesbmw

Baglady41 said:


> The scene between Kim and Kyle next week talking talking about what I believe to be the dog incident was awful. How can Kim talk like that about her own niece? It's perfectly clear to me why Brandi and Kim have formed a friendship and that is because they are both disgusting vile people who perpetually play the victim. It's so laughable that Kim was looking down at Lisa Rinna for the job she's taken. Umm Kim you air all your families dirty laundry on TV, not to mention your battle with alcoholism for a quick buck. I wish Andy and Bravo would get rid of Kim and Brandi.


I Totally Agree


----------



## myheartispink

I can't do another season with Brandi. I just can't. She is next level unhinged.


----------



## 26Alexandra

pjhm said:


> I was kind of glad Klye did not dignify brandis remark-it was so ageist and anti-female I wanted to slap Brandi.




I agee. I think the best thing she could do, was not react at all.


----------



## sgj99

Baglady41 said:


> The scene between Kim and Kyle next week talking talking about what I believe to be the dog incident was awful. How can Kim talk like that about her own niece? It's perfectly clear to me why Brandi and Kim have formed a friendship and that is because they are both disgusting vile people who perpetually play the victim. It's so laughable that Kim was looking down at Lisa Rinna for the job she's taken. Umm Kim you air all your families dirty laundry on TV, not to mention your battle with alcoholism for a quick buck. I wish Andy and Bravo would get rid of Kim and Brandi.



  ITA


----------



## susieserb

Glitterandstuds said:


> I LOVE when Lisa said that she turned down "Diving with the stars" Kim's face was EVERYTHING lol


Lisa was great, she's like yea B*t#H I didn't do THAT.


----------



## susieserb

pjhm said:


> I was kind of glad Klye did not dignify brandis remark-it was so ageist and anti-female I wanted to slap Brandi.


I know it right.  Brandi would but anything between her legs (that's what I was screaming at the TV)...

I never could be a HW


----------



## bisbee

pjhm said:


> I was kind of glad Klye did not dignify brandis remark-it was so ageist and anti-female I wanted to slap Brandi.


 
I agree.  Why should she dignify a remark like that with a response?  It's none of anyone's business whether or not she still gets her period.  Who discusses that on TV unless the show is about that subject?  Besides...since when is that an insult that should be hurled at anyone?

Brandi is a loose canon...I hope they get rid of her.


----------



## pjhm

Yeah- I consider Kim and Brandi and Rinna to some extent to be "low class" and an embarrassment to women, in general!


----------



## zippie

Anyone that does drugs and drinks a lot needs to take a good look at brain dead Kim, she looks like she's in her 60s.  She disgusts me and I hope they get rid of her and Brandi.  Brandi is a low life and I still don't understand why she is on this show, she isn't Beverly Hills, well maybe her jacked up face is.....


----------



## GirlieShoppe

During his one-on-one sit down with Jill Zarin, Andy basically said the reason they fired her was because the viewers didn't like her. I hope they listen to the viewers again and get rid of Brandi & Kim. They are no fun to watch.


----------



## Deco

Baglady41 said:


> The scene between Kim and Kyle next week talking talking about what I believe to be the dog incident was awful. How can Kim talk like that about her own niece? It's perfectly clear to me why Brandi and Kim have formed a friendship and that is because they are both disgusting vile people who perpetually play the victim. It's so laughable that Kim was looking down at Lisa Rinna for the job she's taken. Umm Kim you air all your families dirty laundry on TV, not to mention your battle with alcoholism for a quick buck. I wish Andy and Bravo would get rid of Kim and Brandi.


This all the way.

It still blows my mind that psycho Kim has the emotional upper hand in the relationship and that Kyle is so vulnerable to her.  Kim delivered her "don't want Kyle in my life right now" in a pretty steely, self-composed, confident way.  Though of course what I'm imagining is that she's enjoying a holed-up life of zero accountability and curling up with her favorite substance without Kyle around.  But regardless, she was convincingly happy to be without Kyle.  Meanwhile, Kyle was a blathering, sniveling buffoon as usual with that ridiculous line about at some point all things will have to be discussed.  Really?  She still thinks there are things to be discussed with psycho Kim?


----------



## Deco

pjhm said:


> Yeah- I consider Kim and Brandi and Rinna to some extent to be "low class" and an embarrassment to women, in general!


very true.


----------



## Nahreen

Decophile said:


> This all the way.
> 
> It still blows my mind that psycho Kim has the emotional upper hand in the relationship and that Kyle is so vulnerable to her.  Kim delivered her "don't want Kyle in my life right now" in a pretty steely, self-composed, confident way.  Though of course what I'm imagining is that she's enjoying a holed-up life of zero accountability and curling up with her favorite substance without Kyle around.  But regardless, she was convincingly happy to be without Kyle.  Meanwhile, Kyle was a blathering, sniveling buffoon as usual with that ridiculous line about at some point all things will have to be discussed.  Really?  She still thinks there are things to be discussed with psycho Kim?



Maybe it has to do with Kyle being the younger of the two.

Brandi using her "younger" age as a silly weapon is ridiculous since with that bloated face of hers she looks the oldest of them all.


----------



## pjhm

Got to tell you, Andy gets on my nerves a lot too-I think he is a weak moderator-


----------



## guccimamma

the only ammunition brandy has against these women is age (in her mind)...they are vastly superior to her in every other way.  

by their age, she's going to be a worthless hag if she keeps living like this. things are not looking up for this woman, and she tries to drag everyone down with her.


----------



## pjhm

And they are dragging this reunion out for 3 weeks, filling time with overly repeated scenes.


----------



## lucywife

Kind of pathetic that Brandi uses her "youth" as a weapon in almost every argument. Isn't she 40something years old? I would understand if she was 21-23-that would be just young therefore stupid, in Brandi's case-it's old and stupid.
Maybe in her mind she's still a hot lovely thing with a squeaky high-pitch voice, but in reality she's an anorexic old hag with the enormously big face, who is she kidding?  
The question I have is-wouldn't Brandi's behavior (drinking, physically assaulting others on and off TV (running around drunk and butt naked) jeopardize her shared custody rights on her kids? She doesn't seem to be worried about that at all.


----------



## guccimamma

depends should offer kim and lisa 1 million each dollars to mudwrestle in diapers.

lisa would take it, and beat the crap out of her.


----------



## fionarcat

I've never had such a urge to throw something at the TV as I have had with Brandi. I can't bear to see her ravaged face blubbing or raging anymore. Her only positive that I can see is that she has lots of old friends so surely this ugly persona must be for the show? Nobody would stick around otherwise.


----------



## AECornell

What I don't get with Kim and Kyle is the constant need to fix the relationship. I don't particularly like my sister that much. We are not friends and we don't communicate if I'm not visiting. It is what it is. We're not forcing a relationship so we don't fight anymore. We're completely different, not in the same way Kim and Kyle are, but they are also different. If you have to keep fixing and working at the relationship, it's not worth it. They would get a long much better if they would just stop trying to be friends.


----------



## junqueprincess

AECornell said:


> What I don't get with Kim and Kyle is the constant need to fix the relationship. I don't particularly like my sister that much. We are not friends and we don't communicate if I'm not visiting. It is what it is. We're not forcing a relationship so we don't fight anymore. We're completely different, not in the same way Kim and Kyle are, but they are also different. If you have to keep fixing and working at the relationship, it's not worth it. They would get a long much better if they would just stop trying to be friends.




I have the same situation with my sister.

I also think Kim is still calling the shots and dictating. I have recently seen a friend act the same way after she left rehab. I think alcoholics are controlled by alcohol when they drink and controlling when they're sober. Just an observation ( maybe I'm wrong).


----------



## TC1

Kim wouldn't be on the show if it weren't for Kyle...and Kyle wouldn't get as much camera time if it weren't for Kim's drama.


----------



## zooba

It's sad to watch the women try and has out events that are comical as being very serious.  I must live in a rough world since I've been slapped and had water thrown on me by friends (no I do not live in a trailer park but we do get childish at times). 

It does very much seem like the cast isn't mature (or well educated) despite their advancing age.  YOU'RE so MEAN, the Ken twice a year sex jokes, Brandi's $%^& communications, etc.

I think the only one I enjoy watching is Eileen and I hope that she doesn't change persona for season two.  That being said, I continue to watch but usually FF through much of the recording.

Free Jiggy or at least let him walk


----------



## Ladybug09

GirlieShoppe said:


> During his one-on-one sit down with Jill Zarin, Andy basically said the reason they fired her was because the viewers didn't like her. I hope they listen to the viewers again and get rid of Brandi & Kim. They are no fun to watch.


Add Kyle.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Ladybug09 said:


> Add Kyle.


 
I was never a Kyle fan either but she has grown on me a little the past few seasons. I have to admit I love to see her closet, bags, homes, and I really enjoyed watching their family vacation on the yacht.


----------



## susieserb

GirlieShoppe said:


> I was never a Kyle fan either but she has grown on me a little the past few seasons. I have to admit I love to see her closet, bags, homes, and I really enjoyed watching their family vacation on the yacht.


The_ mean girl_ Kyle from seasons past can be buried forever.  However that vicious gal wants to rear it's ugly head particularly in fights.

ITA with what you are saying, if Kyle can keep it on the low (for the most part) she can stay on the show LOLOL


----------



## Bentley1

Kim physically disgusts me. She's a revolting person, I dislike her infinitely more then Brandi. 
It's truly beyond me why Kyle would give a damn to have her around and increased air time on the show is the only logical reason I can think of.


----------



## horse17

GirlieShoppe said:


> I was never a Kyle fan either but she has grown on me a little the past few seasons. I have to admit I love to see her closet, bags, homes, and I really enjoyed watching their family vacation on the yacht.


I agree....she has REALLY changed from past seasons....imo, she was a borderline mean girl/bully....and insecure....

she has made a dramatic change...for the better......


----------



## horse17

zooba said:


> It's sad to watch the women try and has out events that are comical as being very serious.  I must live in a rough world since I've been slapped and had water thrown on me by friends (no I do not live in a trailer park but we do get childish at times).
> 
> It does very much seem like the cast isn't mature (or well educated) despite their advancing age.  YOU'RE so MEAN, the Ken twice a year sex jokes, Brandi's $%^& communications, etc.
> 
> I think the only one I enjoy watching is Eileen and I hope that she doesn't change persona for season two.  That being said, I continue to watch but usually FF through much of the recording.
> 
> Free Jiggy or at least let him walk


free jiggy...lol!...


----------



## slang

This should be Yolanda's last season. I can't imagine why someone as sick as she is would want to deal with the drama/nonsense when she has more important things to deal with. 
She should focus on her health and getting better, it's not like she needs the money (like Kim & Brandi) or free plugs for her business like some of the other HWs.
She moved out of her house and is living in a small apartment because she can't handle the stress of a large house so we aren't even going to see her beautiful home is she films another season...


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> This should be Yolanda's last season. I can't imagine why someone as sick as she is would want to deal with the drama/nonsense when she has more important things to deal with.
> She should focus on her health and getting better, it's not like she needs the money (like Kim & Brandi) or free plugs for her business like some of the other HWs.
> She moved out of her house and is living in a small apartment because she can't handle the stress of a large house so we aren't even going to see her beautiful home is she films another season...


 
this is what I'm trying to understand.  If my life was in the same state as Yolo, I'd chuck deuces.


----------



## shoegal

Bentley1 said:


> Kim physically disgusts me. She's a revolting person, I dislike her infinitely more then Brandi.
> It's truly beyond me why Kyle would give a damn to have her around and increased air time on the show is the only logical reason I can think of.




Her threat about Alexia was cruel and if she were my aunt I would want nothing to do with her. She attacked Lisa regarding her kids but has no problem threatening to attack her own niece? She is unstable


----------



## buzzytoes

slang said:


> This should be Yolanda's last season. I can't imagine why someone as sick as she is would want to deal with the drama/nonsense when she has more important things to deal with.
> She should focus on her health and getting better, it's not like she needs the money (like Kim & Brandi) or free plugs for her business like some of the other HWs.
> She moved out of her house and is living in a small apartment because she can't handle the stress of a large house so we aren't even going to see her beautiful home is she films another season...



I don't understand handling the stress of a large house? Hire some people to handle it - why would you need to move??


----------



## DivineMissM

guccimamma said:


> the only ammunition brandy has against these women is age (in her mind)...they are vastly superior to her in every other way.
> 
> by their age, she's going to be a worthless hag if she keeps living like this. things are not looking up for this woman, and she tries to drag everyone down with her.



So true.  



slang said:


> This should be Yolanda's last season. I can't imagine why someone as sick as she is would want to deal with the drama/nonsense when she has more important things to deal with.
> She should focus on her health and getting better, it's not like she needs the money (like Kim & Brandi) or free plugs for her business like some of the other HWs.
> She moved out of her house and is living in a small apartment because she can't handle the stress of a large house so we aren't even going to see her beautiful home is she films another season...



As much as I love her, you're right.   



buzzytoes said:


> I don't understand handling the stress of a large house? Hire some people to handle it - why would you need to move??



But you still have to manage the people.


----------



## haute okole

I can't stand Brandi on this show, but she is taking the punches surprisingly well so far.  She is probably so high on Xanax and loaded up on the Botox so her face could not show emotion.  Anyway, I was at one of my favorite watering holes a couple of weeks ago, and this guy and I struck up a conversation.  I, of course, asked what he does for a living, and he said he is a camera man and just finished shooting the Reunion for this show.  He never watched the show, had no idea who any of the women were, no idea of the story line.  However, he commented that the whole thing was insane and out of control.  He said the most out of control, in his opinion, was the girl with the short brown hair and white dress.  I think he was referring to Lisa Rinna. He said all she did was drop the F-Bomb and was just acting insane.  Funny how people perceive things when they have no frame of reference.


----------



## haute okole

guccimamma said:


> the only ammunition brandy has against these women is age (in her mind)...they are vastly superior to her in every other way.
> 
> by their age, she's going to be a worthless hag if she keeps living like this. things are not looking up for this woman, and she tries to drag everyone down with her.



Granted, aging and its effects are not pretty, but aging is and should be a badge of honor, because the alternative is that you are dead.  Brandi is not winning by being younger, the way she is living her life, including a DUI, her continuing mode of HATE, ANGER and ENVY, she better pray she makes it to 45.


----------



## slang

shoegal said:


> Her threat about Alexia was cruel and if she were my aunt I would want nothing to do with her. She attacked Lisa regarding her kids but has no problem threatening to attack her own niece? She is unstable



I agree, it is beyond cruel to try and blame your niece (her own flesh & blood) for your dog attacking her. Considering this is the 3rd person the dog has bitten, Kim need to take full responsibility and not try and blame a 17 y/o girl.


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> So true.
> But you still have to manage the people.



That is why you hire a house manager. They handle the houskeepers, gardners, plumbers, carpet cleaners and pool man.


----------



## Bentley1

haute okole said:


> I can't stand Brandi on this show, but she is taking the punches surprisingly well so far.  She is probably so high on Xanax and loaded up on the Botox so her face could not show emotion.  Anyway, I was at one of my favorite watering holes a couple of weeks ago, and this guy and I struck up a conversation.  I, of course, asked what he does for a living, and he said he is a camera man and just finished shooting the Reunion for this show.  He never watched the show, had no idea who any of the women were, no idea of the story line.  However, he commented that the whole thing was insane and out of control.  He said the most out of control, in his opinion, was the girl with the short brown hair and white dress.  I think he was referring to Lisa Rinna. He said all she did was drop the F-Bomb and was just acting insane.  Funny how people perceive things when they have no frame of reference.




How interesting. Although, I'm not surprised. As soon as the show aired there were several people who shared stories on here about Lisa R. and what a mean, smug person she is IRL.

I totally believe it, she was simply on her "good behavior" while filming bc her strategy was to win the audience over by being "real and relatable and kind," as opposed to securing her spot by being a villain or a bish, like Brandi.


----------



## beekmanhill

buzzytoes said:


> I don't understand handling the stress of a large house? Hire some people to handle it - why would you need to move??



That house was huge.  Remember all the steps to get up to the place where she had lunch?  She probably gets so tired that she can't walk through the house.   They rented the big house so its still there.   I think she likes everything under her control.  Yes, you can hire people but you have to direct them as to what to do, especially if you are a perfectionist like she is.  Remember the refrigerator?  

And why do I have a feeling that their "small apartment" is not so small.   Just small compared to the house.  Oh, I love that house.    Hope she is well enough to return to it, and to the show.  Her blog sounds as if she is saying goodbye.


----------



## horse17

Bentley1 said:


> How interesting. Although, I'm not surprised. As soon as the show aired there were several people who shared stories on here about Lisa R. and what a mean, smug person she is IRL.
> 
> I totally believe it, she was simply on her "good behavior" while filming bc her strategy was to win the audience over by being "real and relatable and kind," as opposed to securing her spot by being a villain or a bish, like Brandi.


I agree..i watched the reunion and yes, she gave a dismissive answer regarding her spoiled daughters comment... only because she had to..


----------



## susieserb

horse17 said:


> I agree..i watched the reunion and yes, she gave a dismissive answer regarding her spoiled daughters comment... only because she had to..


Of course she had too.  Come on ladies? Seriously your children are perfect little beasts that NEVER speak out of line.  If she threw her kids under a bus on national television she would be a vile person.  The most logical thing to do was her answer and handle the behavior behind closed doors.


----------



## slang

horse17 said:


> I agree..i watched the reunion and yes, she gave a dismissive answer regarding her spoiled daughters comment... only because she had to..



Yes of course, just like Yolanda did when Andy asked her how Bella was being pushed for the DUI by being sent to live in a beautiful professionally decorated apartment in NYC where she didn't even have to lift a finger while moving in...


----------



## DivineMissM

beekmanhill said:


> That house was huge.  Remember all the steps to get up to the place where she had lunch?  She probably gets so tired that she can't walk through the house.   They rented the big house so its still there.   I think she likes everything under her control.  Yes, you can hire people but you have to direct them as to what to do, especially if you are a perfectionist like she is.  Remember the refrigerator?
> 
> And why do I have a feeling that their "small apartment" is not so small.   Just small compared to the house.  Oh, I love that house.    Hope she is well enough to return to it, and to the show.  Her blog sounds as if she is saying goodbye.



Agreed.  I'd probably do the same in her shoes.  I'm glad to know they didn't sell it.  That house is gorgeous, and hopefully they can return soon.


----------



## slang

DivineMissM said:


> Agreed.  I'd probably do the same in her shoes.  I'm glad to know they didn't sell it.  That house is gorgeous, and hopefully they can return soon.



The house was up for sale since last year but never sold. 

It has reported the house has been rented for 18 mo to UK footballer Steven Gerrard & his wife Alex for $20,000 a week - being paid by his new football club, the LA Galaxy so it's not like the Fosters are moving back anytime soon.


----------



## slang

I hope the Gerrard's like lemons


----------



## AECornell

Interesting tidbit. Can't believe he left my beloved Liverpool, but glad he didn't go to another Premier League team. 



slang said:


> The house was up for sale since last year but never sold.
> 
> 
> 
> It has reported the house has been rented for 18 mo to UK footballer Steven Gerrard & his wife Alex for $20,000 a week - being paid by his new football club, the LA Galaxy so it's not like the Fosters are moving back anytime soon.


----------



## susieserb

slang said:


> I hope the Gerrard's like lemons


Wait wasn't that the house outside of LA that they sold to move into town? So the LA digs is being rented out?  I'm so confused.

My guess with the smaller dwellings Yolanda has more privacy and peace, IOW not ALLOT of staff swimming around.  If she wants to go to her kitchen...a few steps instead of staircases and passing a maid or two along the way.


----------



## slang

AECornell said:


> Interesting tidbit. Can't believe he left my beloved Liverpool, but glad he didn't go to another Premier League team.



I know, I can't believe he left Liverpool either...


----------



## AECornell

Gives me a chance to see him play again, though. Galaxy is playing here in Columbus in July. Only got to see him one other time when they did their North American tour a few years ago. Was supposed to see him last year again but had a baby and wasn't able to make the trip.

Of course DH still wants to move to the UK and now that Gerrard is playing here we wouldn't be able to see LFC play with him, anyway.



slang said:


> I know, I can't believe he left Liverpool either...


----------



## slang

susieserb said:


> Wait wasn't that the house outside of LA that they sold to move into town? So the LA digs is being rented out?  I'm so confused.
> 
> My guess with the smaller dwellings Yolanda has more privacy and peace, IOW not ALLOT of staff swimming around.  If she wants to go to her kitchen...a few steps instead of staircases and passing a maid or two along the way.



The article I read said the are renting the Foster's Malibu mansion - that was built in 2009 & put up for sale last year and was featured on RHoBH. Do they own more than one house in Malibu? 
Yolanda has confirmed she moved out of the Malibu house & into a "small apartment".


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't see the big issue when Brandi commented on Kyle not getting her period. Kyle wanted to be snarky and bring up the tampon incident Brandi had, and so Brandi hit back at her, "you don't get your period bish..." Well, if it's true, that not age shaming, it's just TRUE...

If you want to sling ish, you sure nuff better be able to take it. Kyle likes to sling, but she cannot take it. Also, she is a hypocrite, do one set of things behind closed doors and OFF camera, but then JUDGING others for doing the same ish that you do...Not good.

Also, I liked all the questions about the women being 'double sided' to Brandi....It's one set of rules for her, but another for he others.


----------



## susieserb

She talks about leaving Malibu and moving to the LA area for commuting reason i.e. more convenient for David and his work.  The lemon trees are in Malibu.  

Remember the merchants that were on her property selling artifacts and Yo said this is my property.  That was her LA digs.  Now that is a sizable house and hardly an "apartment".  My question is? Did she move from her LA pad into smaller digs?


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't see the big issue when Brandi commented on Kyle not getting her period. Kyle wanted to be snarky and bring up the tampon incident Brandi had, and so Brandi hit back at her, "you don't get your period bish..." Well, if it's true, that not age shaming, it's just TRUE...
> 
> *If you want to sling ish, you sure nuff better be able to take it*. Kyle likes to sling, but she cannot take it. Also, she is a hypocrite, do one set of things behind closed doors and OFF camera, but then JUDGING others for doing the same ish that you do...Not good.
> 
> Also, I liked all the questions about the women being 'double sided' to Brandi....It's one set of rules for her, but another for he others.



THANK YOU!!!!!

I did not like how they slammed her for dating a younger man, yet Lisa is 15 years younger than her husband, Kyle is 7 years older than her husband. And don't get me started on Eileen having an affair.


----------



## Sassys

susieserb said:


> She talks about leaving Malibu and moving to the LA area for commuting reason i.e. more convenient for David and his work.  The lemon trees are in Malibu.
> 
> *Remember the merchants that were on her property selling artifacts and Yo said this is my property.  That was her LA digs.*  Now that is a sizable house and hardly an "apartment".  My question is? Did she move from her LA pad into smaller digs?



That was the Malibu house. The Malibu house is on top of a hill, and the vendor were at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## needloub

I don't remember Kim being so mean in past seasons.  However, she is now BFF with Brandi since her "recovery," so I guess the saying goes..."birds of a feather, flock together..."


----------



## slang

susieserb said:


> She talks about leaving Malibu and moving to the LA area for commuting reason i.e. more convenient for David and his work.  The lemon trees are in Malibu.
> 
> Remember the merchants that were on her property selling artifacts and Yo said this is my property.  That was her LA digs.  Now that is a sizable house and hardly an "apartment".  My question is? Did she move from her LA pad into smaller digs?



That is the house I am talking about - which is the house in Malibu. It has ocean views but no ocean access, you have to go down the hill and across the street to get to the ocean. The vendors were at the bottom of the hill. That house has the lemon groves & the glass fridge. It was up for sale but never sold so now they moved out & are renting it to the Gerrard's.
I have no idea about a LA house, the Malibu house is the only house I've ever seen. When David met & married Yo he lived in an apartment in LA - maybe that's the apartment they are now living in. I saw pics of it, it did look small.


----------



## susieserb

slang said:


> That is the house I am talking about - which is the house in Malibu. It has ocean views but no ocean access, you have to go down the hill and across the street to get to the ocean. The vendors were at the bottom of the hill. That house has the lemon groves & the glass fridge. It was up for sale but never sold so now they moved out & are renting it to the Gerrard's.
> I have no idea about a LA house, the Malibu house is the only house I've ever seen. When David met & married Yo he lived in an apartment in LA - maybe that's the apartment they are now living in. I saw pics of it, it did look small.


Has to be?  She referenced (and it was blogged) that she was moving prior to the new season.  We didn't see much of her home this year come to think of it.  Shades here and there.  I do remember seeing the glass fridge but other celebs have them too?  IOW there could be a glass fridge in the apt?  The fridge did look smaller?


----------



## Sassys

susieserb said:


> Has to be?  She referenced (and it was blogged) that she was moving prior to the new season.  We didn't see much of her home this year come to think of it.  Shades here and there.  I do remember seeing the glass fridge but other celebs have them too?  IOW there could be a glass fridge in the apt?  The fridge did look smaller?



There are two fridges in the Malibu house. They have only showed her Malibu house

http://www.chriscortazzo.com/propertydetails/108917/-


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> I did not like how they slammed her for dating a younger man, yet Lisa is 15 years younger than her husband, Kyle is 7 years older than her husband. And don't get me started on Eileen having an affair.


Alla this!


----------



## CaliQT

I didn't think the "chub chubs" comment was any big deal at all. She didn't call anyone a fat pig, nor shout out the window "eat a salad!" or any other disrespectful thing. I come from a family with just about everyone being  morbidly obese - for ALL the variety of reasons people put on weight. My father is mortified to the point of severe depression when referred to as obese - he'd be perfectly fine with chub chub. 

Too many people are too fat - doesn't mean they need to be shamed, but others (especially kids) do need to strive to never be overweight - for it to not be a choice that is encouraged. And to look around and ask her mother about this epidemic problem, is what a child is supposed to do when they have questions, concerns, etc. 

My daughter and I work very hard to not be like my parents, and my parents agree - they ALSO don't want us to be fat, have their health problems, etc. 

So, again, I see nothing wrong with a teenager who is in the process of choosing her life path, asking her mother about something as serious as the national weight epidemic. And chub chub was clearly her way of using a respectful term (in her opinion) for the overweight/obese.

Also, I find her term FAR less offensive than the numerous posters - here and elsewhere, who have referred to tiny Kyle as overweight!!


----------



## lucywife

susieserb said:


> I do remember seeing the glass fridge but other celebs have them too?  IOW there could be a glass fridge in the apt?  The fridge did look smaller?


One is the sub zero fridge with glass door (first picture) and another one is a cooling camera.


----------



## Deco

bentley1 said:


> kim physically disgusts me. She's a revolting person, i dislike her infinitely more then brandi.
> It's truly beyond me why kyle would give a damn to have her around and increased air time on the show is the only logical reason i can think of.


 +1


----------



## Longchamp

Watched the reunion but missed the entire season.
 Everybody has skeletons in their closet.
Smh at these women that they would chance all their laundry coming out on national TV.
If they don't care, then take the hits and smile.

It does bother me with the Moms on the shows. Their children must get teased. 

Wonder if they do a psych assessment on these gals prior to taping. If so, they must pick out the nuttiest. I'm sure Bethenny on RHONY won't disappoint this season.


----------



## horse17

susieserb said:


> Of course she had too.  Come on ladies? Seriously your children are perfect little beasts that NEVER speak out of line.  If she threw her kids under a bus on national television she would be a vile person.  The most logical thing to do was her answer and handle the behavior behind closed doors.


 

ok susieserb!...good point girlfriend!......


but you have to agree that she could have had a much better response on tv to her daughters comment...she essentially agreed with her...


----------



## horse17

I want to see the apartment...


----------



## zaara10

Kim & Brandi both have that bully or be bullied mentality. They are made for each other. 
I'm tired of hearing that they're both great moms. I'm sorry, but being a great mom involves being a good person outside of that role as well. Your actions outside of the presence of your children affect them too. I don't blame Eddie for wanting full custody of the kids. And I can't imagine what kim must have put her kids through w/ her history.


----------



## pjhm

Amen!


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> Kim & Brandi both have that bully or be bullied mentality. They are made for each other.
> 
> I'm tired of hearing that they're both great moms. I'm sorry, but being a great mom involves being a good person outside of that role as well. Your actions outside of the presence of your children affect them too. I don't blame Eddie for wanting full custody of the kids. And I can't imagine what kim must have put her kids through w/ her history.




Agree. I don't think either of them are "great moms" by any stretch of the imagination. I think Kim may have been a good mom at times, I can see that, but she hasn't been for some time. And Brandi is too selfish and vile to be a good anything, let alone mother.


----------



## susieserb

horse17 said:


> I want to see the apartment...


Me too? What makes all of this so darn confusing is Yolanda saying she moved then Sassys saying the events from this season were filmed in her old place.  But then again I can't remember the details of her house "inside" this season, #becausethat'showlittleiguessicare?


----------



## Tivo

I'm wondering if Kim is using again or if she's just a nasty person normally? She never seemed this *****y in earlier seasons. Is this nasty personality just who she is sober?


----------



## pjhm

I do not know about Kim - I used to think she was nice when sober and her nastiness came out when she was abusing something -but she sure has a bug up her rear in every scene now.


----------



## swags

They are all a bunch of pretentious a-holes. The only one I like is Eileen and that is because I've been a Young and Restless fan for years and Eileen is great on it. I can't say I could ever commiserate with any of them. Yolanda is a snob who is only tolerable due to her Lyme disease. Her kid could have killed someone driving drunk but they are glossing it over as a glass of wine gone wrong. Lisa Rhinna is ashamed of the place she grew up and her kid didn't even have the sense to make the chub chubs comment off camera. Brandi is a mess. Kim is a mess. Lisa V is a snob and Kyle just wants to be relevant.


----------



## pjhm

Swags-I agree with nearly every word!


----------



## pjhm

Does any one think that Lisa V only became ordained to help grow her business? I know it is a cynical thought but she seemed so unrehearsed and disingenuous when she read the vows to the couple. One would have thought she would have practiced or memorized the lines to at least do a good job.


----------



## lucywife

Tivo said:


> I'm wondering if Kim is using again or if she's just a nasty person normally? She never seemed this *****y in earlier seasons. Is this nasty personality just who she is sober?


I wanted to say this too. She is very thin again just like she was when she was using in some of the previous seasons (don't remember which, lost count and don't care) 

Agree with *swags*'s post 100%


----------



## Bentley1

swags said:


> They are all a bunch of pretentious a-holes. The only one I like is Eileen and that is because I've been a Young and Restless fan for years and Eileen is great on it. I can't say I could ever commiserate with any of them. Yolanda is a snob who is only tolerable due to her Lyme disease. Her kid could have killed someone driving drunk but they are glossing it over as a glass of wine gone wrong. Lisa Rhinna is ashamed of the place she grew up and her kid didn't even have the sense to make the chub chubs comment off camera. Brandi is a mess. Kim is a mess. Lisa V is a snob and Kyle just wants to be relevant.




LOL love all this. [emoji108][emoji106]


----------



## labelwhore04

swags said:


> They are all a bunch of pretentious a-holes. The only one I like is Eileen and that is because I've been a Young and Restless fan for years and Eileen is great on it. I can't say I could ever commiserate with any of them. Yolanda is a snob who is only tolerable due to her Lyme disease. Her kid could have killed someone driving drunk but they are glossing it over as a glass of wine gone wrong. Lisa Rhinna is ashamed of the place she grew up and her kid didn't even have the sense to make the chub chubs comment off camera. Brandi is a mess. Kim is a mess. Lisa V is a snob and Kyle just wants to be relevant.



I'm not condoning Bellas DUI but i read that she was only over the limit because of her age(the limit is lower for people under a certain age). So its not like she was beligerently drunk, she might have had half a drink. I know where i live if you're under 21 you can't have ANY alcohol in your system, even a sip of alcohol could be considered a DUI. She should still know better, but i don't think her BAC was anywhere near a level that could actually impair driving. It was more of a technicality from what i understand.


----------



## swags

labelwhore04 said:


> I'm not condoning Bellas DUI but i read that she was only over the limit because of her age(the limit is lower for people under a certain age). So its not like she was beligerently drunk, she might have had half a drink. I know where i live if you're under 21 you can't have ANY alcohol in your system, even a sip of alcohol could be considered a DUI. She should still know better, but i don't think her BAC was anywhere near a level that could actually impair driving. It was more of a technicality from what i understand.


 
Aww, the poor thing. So it was a technicality and she wasn't rip roaring drunk? Shame she didn't have access to rides like so many of those Beverly hills kids have.


----------



## alliemia

labelwhore04 said:


> I'm not condoning Bellas DUI but i read that she was only over the limit because of her age(the limit is lower for people under a certain age). So its not like she was beligerently drunk, she might have had half a drink. I know where i live if you're under 21 you can't have ANY alcohol in your system, even a sip of alcohol could be considered a DUI. She should still know better, but i don't think her BAC was anywhere near a level that could actually impair driving. It was more of a technicality from what i understand.



It's .08% for over 21. Only different requirements for commercial drivers. If she's under 21 she can't drink.


----------



## labelwhore04

^oh yeah i forgot the drinking age in the states is 21. So does that mean if you have less than .08 in your system and ur under 21 you can still get a dui?


----------



## mokummeisje

zaara10 said:


> Kim & Brandi both have that bully or be bullied mentality. They are made for each other.
> 
> I'm tired of hearing that they're both great moms. I'm sorry, but being a great mom involves being a good person outside of that role as well. Your actions outside of the presence of your children affect them too. I don't blame Eddie for wanting full custody of the kids. And I can't imagine what kim must have put her kids through w/ her history.




Eddie is not any better....he is a freak too....


----------



## slang

labelwhore04 said:


> ^oh yeah i forgot the drinking age in the states is 21. So does that mean if you have less than .08 in your system and ur under 21 you can still get a dui?



That is the same for Canada - you must have 0 blood alcohol if you are under 21 or if you have a G2 license


----------



## beekmanhill

pjhm said:


> Does any one think that Lisa V only became ordained to help grow her business? I know it is a cynical thought but she seemed so unrehearsed and disingenuous when she read the vows to the couple. One would have thought she would have practiced or memorized the lines to at least do a good job.



That cynical thought passed through my mind.  What bothers me about Lisa V is her pretentions of superiority.  I don't watch Vanderpump Rules but every time I see a headline, its all about drunks, slaps and brawls, produced by her.  So what does she have to be so judgemental about?


----------



## beekmanhill

susieserb said:


> Me too? What makes all of this so darn confusing is Yolanda saying she moved then Sassys saying the events from this season were filmed in her old place.  But then again I can't remember the details of her house "inside" this season, #becausethat'showlittleiguessicare?



Didn't Brandi and Yolanda do a yoga session at Yolanda's Malibu house?  And when did she walk to the beach going past the vendor tents on her property?  Of course they started filming summer 2014, so I imagine Yolanda and David were still in that house then.  Kim's dog bit Kyles' kid in early November 2014, and filming was all done then.  

I don't know when Yolanda and David downsized to the apartment, but it wasn't on RHofBH.   show.


----------



## AECornell

I agree. Being a great mom has nothing to do with being a good person. They're separate. I could snuggle my kid, give him kisses, make him yummy food, all of that, and be a total @$$hole to everyone I know.



zaara10 said:


> Kim & Brandi both have that bully or be bullied mentality. They are made for each other.
> 
> I'm tired of hearing that they're both great moms. I'm sorry, but being a great mom involves being a good person outside of that role as well. Your actions outside of the presence of your children affect them too. I don't blame Eddie for wanting full custody of the kids. And I can't imagine what kim must have put her kids through w/ her history.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

CaliQT said:


> I didn't think the "chub chubs" comment was any big deal at all. She didn't call anyone a fat pig, nor shout out the window "eat a salad!" or any other disrespectful thing. I come from a family with just about everyone being  morbidly obese - for ALL the variety of reasons people put on weight. My father is mortified to the point of severe depression when referred to as obese - he'd be perfectly fine with chub chub.
> 
> Too many people are too fat - doesn't mean they need to be shamed, but others (especially kids) do need to strive to never be overweight - for it to not be a choice that is encouraged. And to look around and ask her mother about this epidemic problem, is what a child is supposed to do when they have questions, concerns, etc.
> 
> My daughter and I work very hard to not be like my parents, and my parents agree - they ALSO don't want us to be fat, have their health problems, etc.
> 
> So, again, I see nothing wrong with a teenager who is in the process of choosing her life path, asking her mother about something as serious as the national weight epidemic. And chub chub was clearly her way of using a respectful term (in her opinion) for the overweight/obese.
> 
> Also, I find her term FAR less offensive than the numerous posters - here and elsewhere, who have referred to tiny Kyle as overweight!!


 
I agree... I don't think the "chub-chubs" comment was horrible. There are far worse words she could have used. She wasn't singling anyone out or making fun of anyone, she was asking her mom (in a very teenager way) if everyone in town was over-weight. Some have said that this scene indicates how spoiled Lisa's girls are, but I think many non-privileged teens (or anyone not growing up in Hollywood/BH/Southern CA) would have said something similar or worse. Maybe Lisa could have given a better response, but I honestly didn't think this scene was offensive.


----------



## Michele26

swags said:


> They are all a bunch of pretentious a-holes. The only one I like is Eileen and that is because I've been a Young and Restless fan for years and Eileen is great on it. I can't say I could ever commiserate with any of them. Yolanda is a snob who is only tolerable due to her Lyme disease. Her kid could have killed someone driving drunk but they are glossing it over as a glass of wine gone wrong. Lisa Rhinna is ashamed of the place she grew up and her kid didn't even have the sense to make the chub chubs comment off camera. Brandi is a mess. Kim is a mess. Lisa V is a snob and Kyle just wants to be relevant.



I'm curious. How do you think Yolanda should have handled her daughter's DUI?


----------



## pjhm

She should have focused on how the girl could have injured someone. Instead she focused on how she could have been hurt,never mentioning the danger posed to the public


----------



## susieserb

Michele26 said:


> I'm curious. How do you think Yolanda should have handled her daughter's DUI?


In the privacy oh her own home behind close doors.  Yo's featured on the show, not Bella.


----------



## haute okole

What I found more shocking was Lisa's older daughter's attitude when she was going to a concert and asking for money.  The daughter said she did not have time for this, and was stomping around acting like her Mom was her annoying PEON.  I saved that for my kids and husband to show them how not to raise your children in Los Angeles.  I have two children in L.A., we are fortunately privileged but instead of being in the "Industy" as it is called in L.A., we are in normal professions and live at the beach instead of Beverly Hills.  The way to raise kids in L.A. that as Lisa Rhinna says are not "spoiled *****es" is to not say "yes" to everything, including your kids, including a show that will almost split up her marriage and reveal everything about the alcoholism in her husband's  family and reveal that he has only be sober for 3 years.  I don't know Lisa and I don't have any mutual friends so I know nothing about her.  But I was disappointed by her when I saw the she is raising judgmental disrespectful young ladies.  Great, just what we need in our neighborhood.  At least Kyle and Yolanda have turned out some beautifully mannered kids, well the DUI, withstanding.  Even Kim, her Kimberley is an angel.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

haute okole said:


> What I found more shocking was Lisa's older daughter's attitude when she was going to a concert and asking for money.  The daughter said she did not have time for this, and was stomping around acting like her Mom was her annoying PEON.  I saved that for my kids and husband to show them how not to raise your children in Los Angeles.  I have two children in L.A., we are fortunately privileged but instead of being in the "Industy" as it is called in L.A., we are in normal professions and live at the beach instead of Beverly Hills.  The way to raise kids in L.A. that as Lisa Rhinna says are not "spoiled *****es" is to not say "yes" to everything, including your kids, including a show that will almost split up her marriage and reveal everything about the alcoholism in her husband's  family and reveal that he has only be sober for 3 years.  I don't know Lisa and I don't have any mutual friends so I know nothing about her.  But I was disappointed by her when I saw the she is raising judgmental disrespectful young ladies.  Great, just what we need in our neighborhood.  At least Kyle and Yolanda have turned out some beautifully mannered kids, well the DUI, withstanding.  Even Kim, her Kimberley is an angel.




Great post!


----------



## Sassys

pjhm said:


> Does any one think that Lisa V only became ordained to help grow her business? I know it is a cynical thought but she seemed so unrehearsed and disingenuous when she read the vows to the couple. One would have thought she would have practiced or memorized the lines to at least do a good job.



Nothing wrong with growing your business.


----------



## zaara10

pjhm said:


> She should have focused on how the girl could have injured someone. Instead she focused on how she could have been hurt,never mentioning the danger posed to the public




I agree. Plus she said "I support her 100%..." You can support your children w/o supporting their behavior. I almost feel like she gave her daughter the message that you can continue to mess up & I'll continue to have your back no matter what. 
I wonder what Mohammad's reaction to the dui was.


----------



## sgj99

susieserb said:


> In the privacy oh her own home behind close doors.  Yo's featured on the show, not Bella.



good point.


----------



## Ladybug09

susieserb said:


> In the privacy oh her own home behind close doors.  Yo's featured on the show, not Bella.



Nah, her kids are featured cause she's building their careers ON this show. She promotes them and their work. If you're going to talk about the good then the bad is just as on the table.


----------



## Love4H

I don't think there's anything wrong with the chubby chubs comment. Those girls are not used to seeing obese people and I unders them. I was also shocked when I came to the Midwest first time in my life (or the USA in general). Obesity is a real problem in the USA and people don't realuze it's not normal to have so many fat people anywhere else in the world. 

Plus I don't understand the double standard of chubby chubs being a bad comment yet saying Lisa R. is too thin by the phone caller is ok. It's like being judgemental towards thin people is ok but towards fat people is not ok?


----------



## swags

Michele26 said:


> I'm curious. How do you think Yolanda should have handled her daughter's DUI?


 
I'm not sure but I felt as though it wasn't that big a deal to Yolanda. She supports her and making her move her own furniture wouldn't teach her anything. I disagree, letting your kids do some physical work will teach them some things. 


For some reason I also found the scene with Harry and Lisa, their daughters and the sparkling cider offensive. They are making a big deal about the symbolism of taking down the swing set  but they are watching the worker do it. Harry tells the worker "get your saws all and cut it"  I don't know it why but it bugged me. If its your moment, why have your gardener there to do the actual work.


----------



## slang

Ladybug09 said:


> Nah, her kids are featured cause she's building their careers ON this show. She promotes them and their work. If you're going to talk about the good then the bad is just as on the table.



You are right! Yo's reason for being on this show, is to promote her kids.

All these HW have some reason for doing the show, whether it is for the paycheck or to promote their business (restaurants, stores etc or to hock their wears: wine, jewellery, clothes lines). 
I never understood why Yolanda was on the show, they dont need the $ and neither her or David are promoting any business. I always thought it to sell their house - as she always said it was a spec house built to sell for profit. 
But what has really come out of all of this is getting the names of her girls out there. No one would really know Gigi or Bella's name without all the exposure Yo gives them and no one would know Yo without the show.


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> No one would really know Gigi or Bella's name without all the exposure Yo gives them and no one would know Yo without the show.


 that was smart.


----------



## susieserb

lucywife said:


> that was smart.


I knew who Gigi was, Bella no, Yo no.  Gigi IS hot right now in her modeling career but I knew of her before Yo.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Love4H said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with the chubby chubs comment. Those girls are not used to seeing obese people and I unders them. I was also shocked when I came to the Midwest first time in my life (or the USA in general). Obesity is a real problem in the USA and people don't realuze it's not normal to have so many fat people anywhere else in the world.
> 
> Plus I don't understand the double standard of chubby chubs being a bad comment yet saying Lisa R. is too thin by the phone caller is ok. It's like being judgemental towards thin people is ok but towards fat people is not ok?




Excellent point!


----------



## susieserb

Ladybug09 said:


> Nah, her kids are featured cause she's building their careers ON this show. She promotes them and their work. If you're going to talk about the good then the bad is just as on the table.


Yo's motives are her own.  Did the girls sign up and get a paycheck...I think not.  If they do then every butler, maid, SA featured should get a check too.  Their businesses are being promoted on the show, let's see their dirty laundry.

No keep the drama with the core women, they are the targets because they choose to be.

Also Yo (or the producers) allowed the DUI to be featured on the show; who's decision was that I do not know but it was a "bad/chink in the armor" reveal which quite frankly is enough for the viewing audience.  We don't need to see every personal 'reveal" about these individual's family to be picked apart and ridiculed for our pleasure.  I certainly would not allow it.


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> I'm not sure but I felt as though it wasn't that big a deal to Yolanda. She supports her and making her move her own furniture wouldn't teach her anything. I disagree, letting your kids do some physical work will teach them some things.
> 
> 
> For some reason I also found the scene with Harry and Lisa, their daughters and the sparkling cider offensive. They are making a big deal about the symbolism of taking down the swing set  but they are watching the worker do it. Harry tells the worker "get your saws all and cut it"  I don't know it why but it bugged me. If its your moment, why have your gardener there to do the actual work.


Because they can afford to plus it's hard labor.  At least as a family they were together, sharing memories.  I thought that was really cool.


----------



## swags

susieserb said:


> Because they can afford to do and it is hard labor.  At least as a family they were to gather and sharing memories I thought that was really cool.


 
Plus Harry looks a little too delicate to do any labor type of work.


----------



## susieserb

pjhm said:


> She should have focused on how the girl could have injured someone. Instead she focused on how she could have been hurt,never mentioning the danger posed to the public


That's what we were allowed to see, a snap shot of this whole incident.  We the public have no clue what was cropped out and what was said behind closed doors.

Yolanda and David Foster are very very very careful on what they reveal and you know what, I respect them for being on point regarding this manner.  

They are not going to hand their grimy, scraps on a slop dish, allowing hunger dogs to a gobble fest.  

Others on the show (cough cough) Brandy, Kim need to take a page out of their play book.


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> Plus Harry looks a little too delicate to do any labor type of work.


Yes he does, but why kill himself over a swing set.


----------



## lucywife

Love4H said:


> Plus I don't understand the double standard of chubby chubs being a bad comment yet saying Lisa R. is too thin by the phone caller is ok. It's like being judgemental towards thin people is ok but towards fat people is not ok?


 good point

The comment itself didn't bother me, it kind of fit into the whole picture, what took me aback was that Lisa's teenage girls never been to her hometown before. How is that even possible? It's not like her parents live in some place far far away.
What I find interesting is how different Lisa R. and Yo are in respect to their family, their parents, etc. Lisa is embarrassed of it all (beyond immature), she couldn't find the time to visit her parents in years and letting her half sister to take care of them, 
Yo is flying to Holland every chance she gets, her mother and brother visiting, I'm sure she helps out a great deal financially. I really admire how proud she is of where she came from, how deeply she loves her mom, she is the "good people" for me because of it. 
Her kids as well as Lisa's see and copy their parents behavior and they will do the exact same thing when they are adults themselves.


----------



## swags

susieserb said:


> Yes he does, but why kill himself over a swing set.


 
I wouldn't want that captured on film. I thought they looked foolish.


----------



## zippie

After seeing Yolanda last season and how she treated Lisa V's husband and all the BS, she is no better than Kim or Brandi.  Just hides it better.


----------



## slang

^ How about how nasty & childish she was to Joyce at last year's reunion. Certainly different from the Yo at this reunion who talked about how he does everything from the heart


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I am surprised at how Yo seem to get a pass this season after behaving so poorly towards Lisa last season.  Hopefully after viewing her own behavior she realised what she did and bettered herself. That Puerto Rico vacation must have been hell for Lisa. 

Bella and Gigi are profetting from this franchise and with the good that fame brings, the bad also comes. Driving when having been drinking is irresponsible and I don't care what the limits att or if it is harder rules for young persons. Regardless it is NO you don't get behind that wheel. 

Regarding Brandi. Being a good parent also includs setting a good example and being a role model. Brandi just isn't.


----------



## pjhm

Thanks to the other poster I have been reading up on Big Kathy-it is quite chilling to read,if true it explains a lot.


----------



## zaara10

slang said:


> ^ How about how nasty & childish she was to Joyce at last year's reunion. Certainly different from the Yo at this reunion who talked about how he does everything from the heart




I almost forgot about that. She made some mean comments about her husband or something, right?


----------



## pjhm

zippie 
Member
Joined: Dec 2006
Posts: 1,680


              + 1--------

		 						After seeing Yolanda last season and how she treated Lisa V's husband and all the BS, she is no better than Kim or Brandi.  Just hides it better. 
















Oh she was horribly rude to Ken and totally overreacted


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> ^ How about how nasty & childish she was to Joyce at last year's reunion. Certainly different from the Yo at this reunion who talked about how he does everything from the heart


True.


----------



## Bentley1

zippie said:


> After seeing Yolanda last season and how she treated Lisa V's husband and all the BS, she is no better than Kim or Brandi.  Just hides it better.







slang said:


> ^ How about how nasty & childish she was to Joyce at last year's reunion. Certainly different from the Yo at this reunion who talked about how he does everything from the heart




Yes, you both make excellent points. I started to dislike Yo last season with how mean she was to Ken, how snobby she was towards Joyce (esp at the reunion she was awful!) and how she played the mean girl "dream team" crap and left the other women out like a teenager. She was nasty last season and she simply tried to clean it up a bit this. Season. She's a total mean snob and we've seen it.


----------



## justwatchin

swags said:


> They are all a bunch of pretentious a-holes. The only one I like is Eileen and that is because I've been a Young and Restless fan for years and Eileen is great on it. I can't say I could ever commiserate with any of them. Yolanda is a snob who is only tolerable due to her Lyme disease. Her kid could have killed someone driving drunk but they are glossing it over as a glass of wine gone wrong. Lisa Rhinna is ashamed of the place she grew up and her kid didn't even have the sense to make the chub chubs comment off camera. Brandi is a mess. Kim is a mess. Lisa V is a snob and Kyle just wants to be relevant.


Agree totally but it sure is fun to watch !


----------



## krissa

zippie said:


> After seeing Yolanda last season and how she treated Lisa V's husband and all the BS, she is no better than Kim or Brandi.  Just hides it better.



Yup! It makes me believe all the stuff Kim/Kyle said she said first season no one believed. Yolanda is a snake too. There's a reason she's so right with Brandi.


----------



## lho

krissa said:


> Yup! It makes me believe all the stuff Kim/Kyle said she said first season no one believed. Yolanda is a snake too. There's a reason she's so right with Brandi.


 
I think Yolanda is smart.  Brandi probably has a lot of dirt on her and the only reason she does not "dump her like garbage" is because she knows how spiteful Brandi can be.  I don't think Yolanda is nice at all.  She was so mean to Joyce and Ken.  Lisa V is a snob, but I don't think she a malicious.  She has never been mean just to be mean.


----------



## pjhm

That is true, lisa VP is never mean, social climber yes,but that doesn't hurt anyone. I think Yolanda is loyal to Brandi because Brandi called and visited Yo often the first time she got ill.


----------



## krissa

lho said:


> I think Yolanda is smart.  Brandi probably has a lot of dirt on her and the only reason she does not "dump her like garbage" is because she knows how spiteful Brandi can be.  I don't think Yolanda is nice at all.  She was so mean to Joyce and Ken.  Lisa V is a snob, but I don't think she a malicious.  She has never been mean just to be mean.



Exactly.


----------



## Ladybug09

slang said:


> But what has really come out of all of this is getting the names of her girls out there. No one would really know Gigi or Bella's name without all the exposure Yo gives them and no one would know Yo without the show.



Agree


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> Plus Harry looks a little too delicate to do any labor type of work.




For real






swags said:


> I wouldn't want that captured on film. I thought they looked foolish.



Nope!


----------



## horse17

Now im remembering that I disliked Yo for some reason last season, but i cant remember.....can anyone remember what she did to Joyce?.....I liked joyce........yes, she said some crazy things about her husbands "parts"..but she seemed like a genuine person...not mean at all....


----------



## labelwhore04

Love4H said:


> I* don't think there's anything wrong with the chubby chubs comment.* Those girls are not used to seeing obese people and I unders them. I was also shocked when I came to the Midwest first time in my life (or the USA in general). Obesity is a real problem in the USA and people don't realuze it's not normal to have so many fat people anywhere else in the world.
> 
> Plus I don't understand the double standard of chubby chubs being a bad comment yet saying Lisa R. is too thin by the phone caller is ok. It's like being judgemental towards thin people is ok but towards fat people is not ok?



Honestly they're teenagers. What do people expect? lol teenagers say sh*t like that all the time.


----------



## lucywife

horse17 said:


> Now im remembering that I disliked Yo for some reason last season, but i cant remember.....can anyone remember what she did to Joyce?.....I liked joyce........yes, she said some crazy things about her husbands "parts"..but she seemed like a genuine person...not mean at all....


 Yolanda was nasty rude to her only because Brandi hated Joyce (my guess). I don't see any other reasons for Yo to treat Joyce so poorly.
There is no love lost between Lisa V. and Yo either, but they tolerate one another for appearances sake.


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> Honestly they're teenagers. What do people expect? lol teenagers say sh*t like that all the time.




Agree, Teens can be really mean, we've definitely all done it. I think people are taking issue with Lisa and how she responded to the comment by reinforcing it as opposed to taking that opportunity to tell her daughter that her comment wasn't very nice, or something along those lines (especially on camera). 
I think Lisa has an issue with weight and most likely makes these sorts of comments at home/condones them/reinforces them, bc she didn't skip a beat when her kid made that comment and basically agreed with her. Teens are mean, but it's the parents job to teach them not to be.


----------



## Love4H

Bentley1 said:


> Agree, Teens can be really mean, we've definitely all done it. I think people are taking issue with Lisa and how she responded to the comment by reinforcing it as opposed to taking that opportunity to tell her daughter that her comment wasn't very nice, or something along those lines (especially on camera).
> I think Lisa has an issue with weight and most likely makes these sorts of comments at home/condones them/reinforces them, bc she didn't skip a beat when her kid made that comment and basically agreed with her. Teens are mean, but it's the parents job to teach them not to be.



Why are they mean? They just stated the fact that there were a lot of obese people in the town, and lisa R explained that it was due to poor food choices. 
I don't see anything wrong with that. 
Why do they have to be ashamed for being surprised seeing so many overweight people?
Or do you mean that the chubby chubs is insulting and they've should said overweight and obese instead? 
Is being overweight due to bad fast food diet something bad to mention? It's not like they're sick or handicapped. They just eat bad food therefore they gain weight. Why is that mean to say that?


----------



## Bentley1

Love4H said:


> Why are they mean? They just stated the fact that there were a lot of obese people in the town, and lisa R explained that it was due to poor food choices.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with that.
> 
> Why do they have to be ashamed for being surprised seeing so many overweight people?
> 
> Or do you mean that the chubby chubs is insulting and they've should said overweight and obese instead?
> 
> Is being overweight due to bad fast food diet something bad to mention? It's not like they're sick or handicapped. They just eat bad food therefore they gain weight. Why is that mean to say that?




Just want to point out that there is nothing wrong with being sick or handicapped, so I'm not sure why that is being brought into the discussion as "something bad to mention." If it's mentioned appropriately and respectfully, I wouldn't see a problem with those topics being discussed or commented on. Same with obesity. 
Also, illness and disability are very common causes of weight gain/obesity, so those individuals she was making fun of could have very well been sick or disabled, we don't know why they were overweight. It's a blanket and ignorant statement to make that it's "bc of fast food." But, look at who made the statement, I'm not that surprised.

Lastly, yes, it was the word she used that made it rude. I doubt there are very many overweight people out there who would appreciate being called a "Chubb Chubb." Just like you don't go around calling people shorties or stumpies or baldies or fatties or any other sort of demeaning label. She's just a teen, but her mother should know and teach her better & correct her. But I doubt Lisa R knows any better. 
Anyway, I'm kinda over this topic. I didn't think it would get dragged out this long. We all have our own opinions and that fine. [emoji106][emoji16]


----------



## swags

Love4H said:


> Why are they mean? They just stated the fact that there were a lot of obese people in the town, and lisa R explained that it was due to poor food choices.
> I don't see anything wrong with that.
> Why do they have to be ashamed for being surprised seeing so many overweight people?
> Or do you mean that the chubby chubs is insulting and they've should said overweight and obese instead?
> Is being overweight due to bad fast food diet something bad to mention? It's not like they're sick or handicapped. They just eat bad food therefore they gain weight. Why is that mean to say that?


 
It was catty. They weren't worried about the obesity epidemic they wanted to make fun of some big people.  Lisa said the kid was appalled that it was shown. Is it the worst thing she could say? No. Are teens like that? Often. It would be the same as a kid coming in from another part of the US to LA and saying "does everyone here look like a bobble head with botox" or some rude remark like that.


----------



## horse17

Bentley1 said:


> Agree, Teens can be really mean, we've definitely all done it. I think people are taking issue with Lisa and how she responded to the comment by reinforcing it as opposed to taking that opportunity to tell her daughter that her comment wasn't very nice, or something along those lines (especially on camera).
> I think Lisa has an issue with weight and most likely makes these sorts of comments at home/condones them/reinforces them, bc she didn't skip a beat when her kid made that comment and basically agreed with her. Teens are mean, but it's the parents job to teach them not to be.


all of this


----------



## horse17

Bentley1 said:


> Just want to point out that there is nothing wrong with being sick or handicapped, so I'm not sure why that is being brought into the discussion as "something bad to mention." If it's mentioned appropriately and respectfully, I wouldn't see a problem with those topics being discussed or commented on. Same with obesity.
> Also, illness and disability are very common causes of weight gain/obesity, so those individuals she was making fun of could have very well been sick or disabled, we don't know why they were overweight. It's a blanket and ignorant statement to make that it's "bc of fast food." But, look at who made the statement, I'm not that surprised.
> 
> Lastly, yes, it was the word she used that made it rude. I doubt there are very many overweight people out there who would appreciate being called a "Chubb Chubb." Just like you don't go around calling people shorties or stumpies or baldies or fatties or any other sort of demeaning label. She's just a teen, but her mother should know and teach her better & correct her. But I doubt Lisa R knows any better.
> Anyway, I'm kinda over this topic. I didn't think it would get dragged out this long. We all have our own opinions and that fine. [emoji106][emoji16]


----------



## Love4H

Bentley1 said:


> Just want to point out that there is nothing wrong with being sick or handicapped, so I'm not sure why that is being brought into the discussion as "something bad to mention." If it's mentioned appropriately and respectfully, I wouldn't see a problem with those topics being discussed or commented on. Same with obesity.
> Also, illness and disability are very common causes of weight gain/obesity, so those individuals she was making fun of could have very well been sick or disabled, we don't know why they were overweight. It's a blanket and ignorant statement to make that it's "bc of fast food." But, look at who made the statement, I'm not that surprised.
> 
> Lastly, yes, it was the word she used that made it rude. I doubt there are very many overweight people out there who would appreciate being called a "Chubb Chubb." Just like you don't go around calling people shorties or stumpies or baldies or fatties or any other sort of demeaning label. She's just a teen, but her mother should know and teach her better & correct her. But I doubt Lisa R knows any better.
> Anyway, I'm kinda over this topic. I didn't think it would get dragged out this long. We all have our own opinions and that fine. [emoji106][emoji16]



I made an example of sick and handicapped because there I can understand being sensitive about it. Sickness is not something people can control unfortunately. Neither they can control their hair loss or height, as per your example. 
Yet I don't see the need to be sensitive about people who are overweight due to their own choices. I'm not a doctor but we all know that  90% of people are overweight due to their poor food habits and lack of exercise. So why do I need to be sensitive about this and not being able to discuss it?  Again, why it's ok to continuously discuss in a negative manner the slim bodies of some housewives and even call them anorexic, yet it's insensitive to point the fact of obesity in the town population. 

Those girls didn't say anything wrong about fat people of the city, they just pointed out that there were many of them, probably comparing to the LA population.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lucywife said:


> good point
> 
> The comment itself didn't bother me, it kind of fit into the whole picture, what took me aback was that Lisa's teenage girls never been to her hometown before. How is that even possible? It's not like her parents live in some place far far away.
> What I find interesting is how different Lisa R. and Yo are in respect to their family, their parents, etc. Lisa is embarrassed of it all (beyond immature), she couldn't find the time to visit her parents in years and letting her half sister to take care of them,
> Yo is flying to Holland every chance she gets, her mother and brother visiting, I'm sure she helps out a great deal financially. I really admire how proud she is of where she came from, how deeply she loves her mom, she is the "good people" for me because of it.
> Her kids as well as Lisa's see and copy their parents behavior and they will do the exact same thing when they are adults themselves.


 
It all seemed to be very strange.  Like, no shade, but Lisa isn't this super busy globe trotting actress.  No excuse for not visiting her family and oh by the way, when she finally does, there is a camera crew to capture it all - SHOCKING!


I like Yo's family dynamic with her brother and sister.  They seem to be very nice people, very close.


----------



## susieserb

Love4H said:


> I made an example of sick and handicapped because there I can understand being sensitive about it. Sickness is not something people can control unfortunately. Neither they can control their hair loss or height, as per your example.
> Yet I don't see the need to be sensitive about people who are overweight due to their own choices. I'm not a doctor but we all know that  90% of people are overweight due to their poor food habits and lack of exercise. So why do I need to be sensitive about this and not being able to discuss it?  Again, why it's ok to continuously discuss in a negative manner the slim bodies of some housewives and even call them anorexic, yet it's insensitive to point the fact of obesity in the town population.
> 
> Those girls didn't say anything wrong about fat people of the city, they just pointed out that there were many of them, probably comparing to the LA population.


I sell a prescriptive weight loss medication.  Obesity and BMI over the last 7 years has quadrupled in size.  We ARE in epidemic mode when it comes to weight gain (thus epidemic TT Diabetes, HT, CV disease), some states worse then others.  When I have friends from other states come to see me and we go to our local Walmart they are floored over the number of extremely overweight individuals roaming the aisles.  Their comments mirror the teenagers only (unfortunately) not as polite.

I'm sure the girls were feeling the same way, inside the luxury of their vehicle, expressing their thoughts...to comfortable with the cameras.


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> I sell a prescriptive weight loss medication.  Obesity and BMI over the last 7 years has quadrupled in size.  We ARE in epidemic mode when it comes to weight gain (thus epidemic TT Diabetes, HT, CV disease), some states worse then others.  When I have friends from other states come to see me and we go to our local Walmart they are floored over the number of extremely overweight individuals roaming the aisles.  Their comments mirror the teenagers only (unfortunately) not as polite.
> 
> I'm sure the girls were feeling the same way, inside the luxury of their vehicle, expressing their thoughts...to comfortable with the cameras.


 
I thought I was the only one confused as hell when I go to WalMart.  the number of obese people I see, in those little electric cars has me amazed.  Only to see them with carts full of soda, chips, cookies and processed foods


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought I was the only one confused as hell when I go to WalMart.  the number of obese people I see, in those little electric cars has me amazed.  Only to see them with carts full of soda, chips, cookies and processed foods


Don't get me started with those carts.  PLEASE.  Listen I don't mind people being in them but their rudeness and impatience for me do move NOW for them to glide by just sets my teeth on edge.  BTW look at this map...very sobering.


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> Don't get me started with those carts.  PLEASE.  Listen I don't mind people being in them but their rudeness and impatience for me do move NOW for them to glide by just sets my teeth on edge.  BTW look at this map...very sobering.


 
WOW!  that's all I can say....


----------



## horse17

All I can say is that I felt the girls were making fun of certain people.....
..and they werent just acknowleding them as being different from what they see......thats not acceptable imo.......

I guess we all see the same scene in different ways.....


----------



## pjhm

Horse17 - I think most of us agree with you-there is always those with opposing opinions!


----------



## green.bee

Love4H said:


> I made an example of sick and handicapped because there I can understand being sensitive about it. Sickness is not something people can control unfortunately. Neither they can control their hair loss or height, as per your example.
> Yet I don't see the need to be sensitive about people who are overweight due to their own choices. I'm not a doctor but we all know that  90% of people are overweight due to their poor food habits and lack of exercise. So why do I need to be sensitive about this and not being able to discuss it?  Again, why it's ok to continuously discuss in a negative manner the slim bodies of some housewives and even call them anorexic, yet it's insensitive to point the fact of obesity in the town population.
> 
> Those girls didn't say anything wrong about fat people of the city, they just pointed out that there were many of them, probably comparing to the LA population.



Yes! I couldn't agree more.


----------



## susieserb

This is what cracks me up.  Skinny, twig Kim is telling Lisa R to go eat and I say WHAAAAAAT?


----------



## krissa

susieserb said:


> This is what cracks me up.  Skinny, twig Kim is telling Lisa R to go eat and I say WHAAAAAAT?



Funny Kim is just thin, but Rinna is pretty toned for her tiny self.


----------



## slang

krissa said:


> Funny Kim is just thin, but Rinna is pretty toned for her tiny self.



You're right she really is, she has a little butt & everything


----------



## susieserb

slang said:


> You're right she really is, she has a little butt & everything


She jabs her twig arms in the air and screeches "Go Eat".  I crack up every time Kim says it?  A person can get "thin" like Kim but to get toned like Lisa takes major work.


----------



## lucywife

susieserb said:


> She jabs her twig arms in the air and screeches "Go Eat".  I crack up every time Kim says it?  A person can get "thin" like Kim but to get toned like Lisa takes major work.


 in her drug-clouded mind Kim is perfect. She is the one who likes to make offensive comments about others appearance (while we are harping on teenagers), I remember she said something nasty to Taylor about her lips and apologized later, what an idiot.


----------



## AECornell

Let's be honest, no one here is perfect and we all say stuff inside our home that we would be embarrassed if someone called us out on if they knew we said it.

People are allowed to be judgmental and call people different terms. It's one thing to do this in your home and with your friends and family (innocently) and another to do it when everyone knows about it (reality TV). 

I have a theory that if we all knew what people were like to their core, we wouldn't end up liking anyone but a few people.


----------



## horse17

AECornell said:


> Let's be honest, no one here is perfect and we all say stuff inside our home that we would be embarrassed if someone called us out on if they knew we said it.
> 
> People are allowed to be judgmental and call people different terms. It's one thing to do this in your home and with your friends and family (innocently) and another to do it when everyone knows about it (reality TV).
> 
> I have a theory that if we all knew what people were like to their core, we wouldn't end up liking anyone but a few people.


 
good point!


----------



## Bentley1

Love4H said:


> I made an example of sick and handicapped because there I can understand being sensitive about it. Sickness is not something people can control unfortunately. Neither they can control their hair loss or height, as per your example.
> 
> Yet I don't see the need to be sensitive about people who are overweight due to their own choices. I'm not a doctor but we all know that  90% of people are overweight due to their poor food habits and lack of exercise. So why do I need to be sensitive about this and not being able to discuss it?  Again, why it's ok to continuously discuss in a negative manner the slim bodies of some housewives and even call them anorexic, yet it's insensitive to point the fact of obesity in the town population.
> 
> 
> 
> Those girls didn't say anything wrong about fat people of the city, they just pointed out that there were many of them, probably comparing to the LA population.




It seems like you're just wanting to argue now. I've already made my points, which you seem to miss, and you've made yours, why repeat them? 

You don't think calling people Chubb Chubb is disrespectful and insensitive, or wrong for that matter. while a mother reinforces the comment, and I do. Simple as that. Call people whatever you like, I don't have a dog in this race so I don't care enough to keep going in circles. Nothing more to discuss as far as I'm concerned, so please stop trying to sway my opinion or prove me wrong or find holes in my comments. Moving on.


----------



## susieserb

aecornell said:


> let's be honest, no one here is perfect and we all say stuff inside our home that we would be embarrassed if someone called us out on if they knew we said it.
> 
> People are allowed to be judgmental and call people different terms. It's one thing to do this in your home and with your friends and family (innocently) and another to do it when everyone knows about it (reality tv).
> 
> I have a theory that if we all knew what people were like to their core, we wouldn't end up liking anyone but a few people.




omgosh if that much lol


----------



## lucywife

there is a good old saying "if you have nothing nice to say-don't say anything" applies when volunteering your opinion just about anything. 
Nobody cares to hear negative comments.


----------



## krissa

lucywife said:


> in her drug-clouded mind Kim is perfect. She is the one who likes to make offensive comments about others appearance (while we are harping on teenagers), I remember she said something nasty to Taylor about her lips and apologized later, what an idiot.



This is why her and Brandi are two peas in a pod. They think it's okay to be a little pos as long as you day 'sorry' after it's all good.


----------



## starrynite_87

Love4H said:


> Why are they mean? They just stated the fact that there were a lot of obese people in the town, and lisa R explained that it was due to poor food choices.
> I don't see anything wrong with that.
> Why do they have to be ashamed for being surprised seeing so many overweight people?
> Or do you mean that the chubby chubs is insulting and they've should said overweight and obese instead?
> Is being overweight due to bad fast food diet something bad to mention? It's not like they're sick or handicapped. They just eat bad food therefore they gain weight. Why is that mean to say that?



I agree 100%....this reminded me of a conversation my coworker and I were having about how it's ok to point out how thin someone is (we are both naturally thin), but the minute you point out the fact that someone is overweight it's a problem. What is the difference between someone coming up to me and saying "OMG you're so skinny....do you eat?" and the comments Lisa's daughter made...someone please explain this to me.


----------



## Bentley1

starrynite_87 said:


> I agree 100%....this reminded me of a conversation my coworker and I were having about how it's ok to point out how thin someone is (we are both naturally thin), but the minute you point out the fact that someone is overweight it's a problem. What is the difference between someone coming up to me and saying "OMG you're so skinny....do you eat?" and the comments Lisa's daughter made...someone please explain this to me.




Who said commenting on someone's thinness is ok? I haven't read that in this thread at all, nor have I seen it as acceptable elsewhere on TPF. Folks comment on Angelina's body weight and it's typically ripped apart as others by being "insensitive." So, I'm not seeing a double standard. As a matter of fact, it seems like everyone is going in on Kim for telling Lisa to "go eat." 
I have always been told I'm too thin, but I was I was never called any names, however it still bothered me. So I can understand people becoming upset over being labeled "chub chub" and that they eat too much fast food. Im not underweight bc I don't eat, and I know a lot of people's weight gain isn't directly related to their diet. 
I'm sure people would be just as annoyed if her daughter would have said "is everyone anorexic here," as opposed to Chubb Chubb.


----------



## swags

lucywife said:


> in her drug-clouded mind Kim is perfect. She is the one who likes to make offensive comments about others appearance (while we are harping on teenagers), I remember she said something nasty to Taylor about her lips and apologized later, what an idiot.


 
I always cringe at Kim. When she mocked the Depends commercial and said "I'm Lisa Rhinna" she looked ridiculous.  Lisa didn't appear to speak during the commercial so the imitation didn't make sense.  I get Kim's anger at Lisa. Lisa did keep the gossip going about Kim. Kim can't express herself properly though so when she retaliates it comes out all sorts of wrong.


----------



## starrynite_87

swags said:


> I always cringe at Kim. When she mocked the Depends commercial and said "I'm Lisa Rhinna" she looked ridiculous.  Lisa didn't appear to speak during the commercial so the imitation didn't make sense.  I get Kim's anger at Lisa. Lisa did keep the gossip going about Kim. Kim can't express herself properly though so when she retaliates it comes out all sorts of wrong.



I think Lisa did it to help give Kim some type of a storyline


----------



## lucywife

krissa said:


> This is why her and Brandi are two peas in a pod. They think it's okay to be a little pos as long as you day 'sorry' after it's all good.


 exactly! These useless apologies of theirs mean less than nothing because they (Kim and Brandi) turn around and do the same thing over and over again to the very same people they apologized already. what's the point of "being sorry"? 
I know a three year old who is smarter than Kim and Brandi combined in this regard.


----------



## krissa

lucywife said:


> exactly! These useless apologies of theirs mean less than nothing because they (Kim and Brandi) turn around and do the same thing over and over again to the very same people they apologized already. what's the point of "being sorry"?
> I know a three year old who is smarter than Kim and Brandi combined in this regard.




And then you're the bad guy and holding a grudge if you don't let it go, lol. I so couldn't deal with the crazy of those two.


----------



## DivineMissM

I didn't think the 'chub-chub" comment was that bad either.  She asked a question, based on an observation, using a typical teen vocabulary.  Lisa gave her an honest answer.


----------



## Love4H

Bentley1 said:


> It seems like you're just wanting to argue now. I've already made my points, which you seem to miss, and you've made yours, why repeat them?
> 
> You don't think calling people Chubb Chubb is disrespectful and insensitive, or wrong for that matter. while a mother reinforces the comment, and I do. Simple as that. Call people whatever you like, I don't have a dog in this race so I don't care enough to keep going in circles. Nothing more to discuss as far as I'm concerned, so please stop trying to sway my opinion or prove me wrong or find holes in my comments. Moving on.



Oh that's funny. You do understand that I wasn't talking to you personally but was making my point to the everyone in this thread? I was quoting you because you quoted me.


----------



## Bentley1

Love4H said:


> Oh that's funny. You do understand that I wasn't talking to you personally but was making my point to the everyone in this thread? I was quoting you because you quoted me.




No, you actually quoted me first several pages back when I was responding to another poster. I then gave you my opinion and you continued to try and argue with everything I said. 
I think your point has been clearly made, no? You're cool with calling obese people names bc they caused their own obesity by eating too much fast food. Got it! [emoji6]


----------



## Love4H

Bentley1 said:


> No, you actually quoted me first several pages back when I was responding to another poster. I then gave you my opinion and you continued to try and argue with everything I said.
> I think your point has been clearly made, no? You're cool with calling obese people names bc they caused their own obesity by eating too much fast food. Got it! [emoji6]



Again. I wasn't talking to you personally. I was simply discussing the topic you've mentioned. 

And yes I don't think there's anything wrong with kids showing their surprise about seeing so many overweight people. It is quite shocking for anyone who comes to the real USA for the first time.


----------



## Bentley1

Love4H said:


> Again. I wasn't talking to you personally. I was simply discussing the topic you've mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I don't think there's anything wrong with kids showing their surprise about seeing so many overweight people. It is quite shocking for anyone who comes to the real USA for the first time.




Um, she's not visiting from a foreign country. She lives just down the coast in CA, Oregon isn't another planet. We have PLENTY of overweight people right here in LA. 
And, as we learn In elementary school, there is a respectful way to show one's "surprise," we don't blurt out the first adjective that pops into our minds. She's a teen, so I understand, which is why I take issue with the mother.


----------



## susieserb

Love4H said:


> Again. I wasn't talking to you personally. I was simply discussing the topic you've mentioned.
> 
> And yes I don't think there's anything wrong with kids showing their surprise about seeing so many overweight people. It is quite shocking for anyone who comes to the real USA for the first time.


I took your posts as general and your opinion on the matter as just that, an airing of your opinion.  I also happen to agree with allot of what you said.  Small towns for some reason (and of course not ALL small towns) seem to have a concentration of obesity, (it's definitely true in my community); so much so in that everybody comments on it when they visit.  

So I'm thinking that 's what these gals encountered as they drove into Lisa's parents's small township.  Should Lisa have said, "don't say that, call them obese?" Sure.  Do we need to crucifier her for NOT reprimanding the girls? Again personal opinion.


----------



## AECornell

^^ ITA. The girls live in BH with a bevy of plastic surgery clinics. I doubt there are a lot of overweight people due to the fact that most people who live near her are obsessed with being thin and looking "sexy."

I also doubt they've been anywhere that is a small town or area of the country with more normal people. And again, she's a teenager. I also don't disagree with Lisa when she says "fast food is king," because it is. It's part of the problem. It's cheap and a quick meal with loads of fat and calories.


----------



## labelwhore04

People are really still talking about the chub chub comment?? I said mean stuff when i was a teen and i dont remember my mom ever correcting me either. Sometimes there are bigger battles to fight.


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> People are really still talking about the chub chub comment?? I said mean stuff when i was a teen and i dont remember my mom ever correcting me either. Sometimes there are bigger battles to fight.



This! We all have said mean things as a teenager, it just didn't appear on tv. Hell we all have said mean things as adults.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> This! We all have said mean things as a teenager, it just didn't appear on tv. Hell we all have said mean things as adults.



agreed.

good god, i can't imagine the conversations in my car being filmed....especially with my teenagers.


----------



## pjhm

The girl showed an air of superiority with the remark-turned me totally off-sorry


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> This! We all have said mean things as a teenager, it just didn't appear on tv. Hell we all have said mean things as adults.



Seriously! let's not get all holier than thou and pretend like we've NEVER said a mean thing in the privacy of our own home. I'm sure if you put a hidden camera in everyone's house, none of us would have friends. Even if you don't say it aloud, we all have mean thoughts. It's just human nature. Now it's a whole different story if you go out and start treating people like sh*t..


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> agreed.
> 
> good god, i can't imagine the conversations in my car being filmed....especially with my teenagers.



Right now, the things I am saying about my idiot boss, to people on my cellphone with my office door closed, would make your head spin. I use words about her, that make me cringe.


----------



## Love4H

susieserb said:


> I took your posts as general and your opinion on the matter as just that, an airing of your opinion.  I also happen to agree with allot of what you said.  Small towns for some reason (and of course not ALL small towns) seem to have a concentration of obesity, (it's definitely true in my community); so much so in that everybody comments on it when they visit.
> 
> So I'm thinking that 's what these gals encountered as they drove into Lisa's parents's small township.  Should Lisa have said, "don't say that, call them obese?" Sure.  Do we need to crucifier her for NOT reprimanding the girls? Again personal opinion.



Exactly. 
I also agree with what you wrote. It is a big problem and acting all sensitive about it creates an illusion that it's ok to be overweight. I read a lot of comments here and there that men like real women, and size 4 is anorexic. It's just marketing companies launched this campaign to make people feel comfortable about their weight, happy clients spend more money. 
So people relax, say that they are being "real healthy people", eat, gain weight. And when they leave USA and come to Europe, Asia or even Middle East, they got to face the reality that size 14-16 American is very much plus size and "sorry but we don't carry your size at the store". 

I mean I'm size US 6-8 and 5.11 tall, and I can't find my size in some Italian or french brands. Sometimes I can't fit into Escada or Gucci, even in their size 46, which is the biggest. 
And actually I'm on vacation right now in Canary Islands, Spain. It's a health and spa resort, and the resort doctor put me on a low calorie diet because he thinks I'm close to being too heavy. Talk about very different perspectives!


----------



## AECornell

Please we would all be told to have a seat if people saw what we were saying over in the Kim thread. 



labelwhore04 said:


> Seriously! let's not get all holier than thou and pretend like we've NEVER said a mean thing in the privacy of our own home. I'm sure if you put a hidden camera in everyone's house, none of us would have friends. Even if you don't say it aloud, we all have mean thoughts. It's just human nature. Now it's a whole different story if you go out and start treating people like sh*t..


----------



## lucywife

wasn't it LIsa R. who said that anything you say on TV will be immortalized and scrutinized, so one has to be veeeery careful sharing their thoughts and opinions? Of all people, you'd think she would know better, she comes off as a spineless gossiper.


----------



## susieserb

AECornell said:


> Please we would all be told to have a seat if people saw what we were saying over in the Kim thread.


That is hysterical, you made me laugh out loud.


----------



## susieserb

Love4H said:


> Exactly.
> I also agree with what you wrote. It is a big problem and acting all sensitive about it creates an illusion that it's ok to be overweight. I read a lot of comments here and there that men like real women, and size 4 is anorexic. It's just marketing companies launched this campaign to make people feel comfortable about their weight, happy clients spend more money.
> So people relax, say that they are being "real healthy people", eat, gain weight. And when they leave USA and come to Europe, Asia or even Middle East, they got to face the reality that size 14-16 American is very much plus size and "sorry but we don't carry your size at the store".
> 
> I mean I'm size US 6-8 and 5.11 tall, and I can't find my size in some Italian or french brands. Sometimes I can't fit into Escada or Gucci, even in their size 46, which is the biggest.
> And actually I'm on vacation right now in Canary Islands, Spain. It's a health and spa resort, and the resort doctor put me on a low calorie diet because he thinks I'm close to being too heavy. Talk about very different perspectives!


Yikes hard gulp with what the doctor said.

Those Italian clothes I silently cringe when I order something from Yoox's.  Will this darn thing fit me?  I have a Euro built (hell I'm first generation) nonetheless at a size 6 I find that I struggle to get into pieces; sometimes I luck out.  

I always think, how are Italian women built?


----------



## coconutsboston

Here we go with Reunion Part 2...


----------



## coconutsboston

Are Kyle and Lisa-squared all wearing the same shoes?


----------



## pjhm

I am on the West coast so have to wait another 3 hours-hope part 2 is a good one


----------



## gabrielle

can we please have a trap door under brandi's seat?  thank you.


----------



## gabrielle

brandi needs to stop with the fillers and botox.  she was prettier before.  she has an ugly spirit.


----------



## coconutsboston

gabrielle said:


> brandi needs to stop with the fillers and botox.  she was prettier before.  she has an ugly spirit.


Yeah, it's a really unfortunate look.  Kim would benefit from some, though.  She looks really old despite being one of the younger ones on the show.


----------



## horse17

I dont care for Kyles look tonite......Eileen's great...


----------



## gabrielle

how old is kim?


----------



## pjhm

Kim born in 1964


----------



## swags

Please let this be the last we see of Brandi. She's obnoxious and is not fun to watch. I know she is bitter about Eddie and Leann but at this point she needs to be happy that she is no longer married to him. I suspect he will cheat again.


----------



## coconutsboston

I think I stand alone in not disliking Brandi.  I've always liked Rinna, but she's grating my very last nerve tonight interjecting on every little thing.  

I thought Kim's daughter already got married...?


----------



## barbie444

Maybe another daughter is getting married? I thought the same thing but their relationship wasnt that bad with the first marriage. 


coconutsboston said:


> I think I stand alone in not disliking Brandi.  I've always liked Rinna, but she's grating my very last nerve tonight interjecting on every little thing.
> 
> I thought Kim's daughter already got married...?


----------



## swags

How can Kim call Eileen a beast? Kim looks like she's been tanning and chain smoking for 30 years non stop. 


I think there is a secret about Harry.


----------



## coconutsboston

barbie444 said:


> Maybe another daughter is getting married? I thought the same thing but their relationship wasnt that bad with the first marriage.




Maybe so. Kyle's daughter Farrah posted pictures on Instagram 4 weeks ago of Brooke's bachelorette party, but, they may have had a clause in the contract not to post before the episode airs which would explain the late post. I can't find anything about the other daughter, but again it may be something they focus on next season.


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> How can Kim call Eileen a beast? Kim looks like she's been tanning and chain smoking for 30 years non stop.
> 
> 
> I think there is a secret about Harry.




Who knows what is going on with Harry.  I don't think Kim would make something up, but she could have heard something and has an inflated delusion or warped perception.


----------



## swags

coconutsboston said:


> Maybe so. Kyle's daughter Farrah posted pictures on Instagram 4 weeks ago of Brooke's bachelorette party, but, they may have had a clause in the contract not to post before the episode airs which would explain the late post. I can't find anything about the other daughter, but again it may be something they focus on next season.


 
I read something on here about the wedding being moved up so that Monty could be there. Perhaps she is having another wedding or reception.


----------



## barbie444

I just checked out Kim's instagram and she has another daughter getting married.


coconutsboston said:


> Maybe so. Kyle's daughter Farrah posted pictures on Instagram 4 weeks ago of Brooke's bachelorette party, but, they may have had a clause in the contract not to post before the episode airs which would explain the late post. I can't find anything about the other daughter, but again it may be something they focus on next season.


----------



## susieserb

I love my CC on tv...you shut the faaaaaaaag~up.  There was lots of faaaaaaag on my CC 

We opine about chub chub then theres the dinosaur in the room called faaaaaaing!!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Darn. I missed it tonight.


----------



## Ladybug09

susieserb said:


> I love my CC on tv...you shut the faaaaaaaag~up.  There was lots of faaaaaaag on my CC
> 
> We opine about chub chub then theres the dinosaur in the room called faaaaaaing!!!!



Haha, I love CC too! You catch everything!


----------



## susieserb

Ladybug09 said:


> Haha, I love CC too! You catch everything!


I'm such a nerd using it but dang CC is da best!!


----------



## Graw

When Brandi said Rinna has had the same hairstyle for 20 years Andy and cast couldn't stop laughing.  

Brandi delivers the zingers!


----------



## susieserb

^^Yes she does^^.  But then you have to hear that whiney, tinny voice become shrill when she fights, ack.

Do any of you find it strange that with one season's reunion there's so much hatred, then the next year's reunion it's as if nothing ever happened.  e.g. Lisa V with Kyle; Lisa V with Yo.  Brandy with Kim (visa versa)...


----------



## nastasja

susieserb said:


> ^^Yes she does^^.  But then you have to hear that whiney, tinny voice become shrill when she fights, ack.




I can't staaaaand that shrill, high pitch she hits! It literally hurts my eardrums.


----------



## zaara10

killerlife said:


> I can't staaaaand that shrill, high pitch she hits! It literally hurts my eardrums.




Yes! She becomes this barking chihuahua! Can't stand it. 
Kim looks really bad in high-def. Andy really had to push her into apologizing to Eileen for calling her a beast. It's insincere. 
Where do I sign to get Brandi & kim off my tv?


----------



## Sassys

So, Lisa R can JOKE about things with Brandi, but Brandi can't joke. SMH. I am so sick of them doing what she does, but come down on her and it's okay when they do the same thing.


----------



## caitlin1214

Catching up on the reunion now, and I just want to walk up to Brandi and pull up the front of her dress. 

It looks like she's wearing a corset and she forgot the actual dress that was supposed to go over it.

Lisa R lives by the motto Always be Hustling, but Kim doesn't. But Kim really shouldn't be talking to anyone about pride, especially following the "Hi, I'm Lisa Rinna" part.

"You're playing with your dog and suddenly it snaps at you." It was a defense, she was just too stupid to understand the anaology. If he had accused her of "animalistic puffery" and she responded with "Are you calling me a puffy animal?".

(Stole the animalistic puffery thing from The Big Bang Theory, but I think it still fits here.)


----------



## Sweet Fire

zaara10 said:


> Yes! She becomes this barking chihuahua! Can't stand it.
> Kim looks really bad in high-def. Andy really had to push her into apologizing to Eileen for calling her a beast. It's insincere.
> Where do I sign to get Brandi & kim off my tv?


 
You're getting your wish because neither of them are coming back, so I hear...


----------



## lovesbmw

Sweet Fire said:


> You're getting your wish because neither of them are coming back, so I hear...


Yea


----------



## robbins65

Kim is vile.  She has no feelings what so ever.

and that shrill voice of Brandi's..........


----------



## starrynite_87

barbie444 said:


> I just checked out Kim's instagram and she has another daughter getting married.




If you're talking about the picture below...it's the same daughter. Like a previous poster wrote they moved it up because of Monty's health.


----------



## Bentley1

I'm not gonna lie, Brandi had some pretty good one liners tonight.  The hairdo-do and depends come backs were pretty good, the hairdo had me cracking up lol
But she's got to GO. I can't take anymore of her screeching and grossly limited vocabulary that revolves around the words f@&k and b@"&h. 
Her face can't take another season of fillers anyways.


----------



## Bentley1

AECornell said:


> Please we would all be told to have a seat if people saw what we were saying over in the Kim thread.




Lmao. But those heathens ask for it. No shame in my game for going in on that cult every once in awhile. [emoji72][emoji57]


----------



## barbie444

Yup thats the picture, but I don get why Kyle would be uninvited if their relationship didn't seem so bad during the wedding 


starrynite_87 said:


> If you're talking about the picture below...it's the same daughter. Like a previous poster wrote they moved it up because of Monty's health.
> View attachment 2955173


----------



## starrynite_87

barbie444 said:


> Yup thats the picture, but I don get why Kyle would be uninvited if their relationship didn't seem so bad during the wedding




I think it's more so now considering they aren't talking. It sucks because it seems as if the kids are really close. I still don't get why Kim is mad at Kyle for doing the same exact thing she did to her in season 1 with the whole Camille thing.


----------



## susieserb

barbie444 said:


> Yup thats the picture, but I don get why Kyle would be uninvited if their relationship didn't seem so bad during the wedding


Spineless Kyle!! I want to kick her in the rump and say buck it up baby, move on from this slimy, evil manipulative being called your sister.  Kim lies so much she doesn't even know the difference between truth and fiction.

BUT to see Kyle sucked in every time is more then I can stomach.  So last night helped me understand why..it's Kim's daughters, Kyle feels if she severs her relationship with her sister she'll jeopardize the very same thing with those girls.  Kyle LOVES those girls.


----------



## susieserb

starrynite_87 said:


> I think it's more so now considering they aren't talking. It sucks because it seems as if the kids are really close. I still don't get why Kim is mad at Kyle for doing the same exact thing she did to her in season 1 with the whole Camille thing.


I "think" with Kim it's all about emotional control and manipulation of Kyle.  It gets her rocks off.  If Kim feels she's losing her power over Kyle, she will pull out all the stops to gain it back, i.e. emotional blackmail.  

Kyle needs to grow a pair.


----------



## starrynite_87

susieserb said:


> Spineless Kyle!! I want to kick her in the rump and say buck it up baby, move on from this slimy, evil manipulative being called your sister.  Kim lies so much she doesn't even know the difference between truth and fiction.
> 
> BUT to see Kyle sucked in every time is more then I can stomach.  So last night helped me understand why..it's Kim's daughters, Kyle feels if she severs her relationship with her sister she'll jeopardize the very same thing with those girls.  Kyle LOVES those girls.




I feel as if among the sisters Kyle is the responsible one...she's taken on the mother role with them and that's why Kim has such an issue with her because she holds her responsible for her BS and that's why Kim loves Kathy so much because she doesn't seem to care to much about holding Kim accountable for her actions...she too busy jet setting


----------



## krissa

susieserb said:


> I "think" with Kim it's all about emotional control and manipulation of Kyle.  It gets her rocks off.  If Kim feels she's losing her power over Kyle, she will pull out all the stops to gain it back, i.e. emotional blackmail.
> 
> Kyle needs to grow a pair.



This!! You could see it in the Palm Springs episode. So gross.


----------



## barbie444

I think Kim is really just jealous of Kyle. Kyle sort of has it all the husband, the kids, cars, houses, and money. Everything Kim wants Kyle has. I think Kyle was the underdog of the sister for a very long time. Kim was the "child star", Kathy married a Hilton, and Kyle's first husband doesn't seem to have had that much money then she married Mauricio who worked his way up from what I understand. The whole scene in Palm Springs really just showed how jealous of Kyle Kim is. The way she spoke about her sister's new house, she is still hung up about their mom's house. It's just sad. And Brandi just adds fuel to the fire.


susieserb said:


> Spineless Kyle!! I want to kick her in the rump and say buck it up baby, move on from this slimy, evil manipulative being called your sister.  Kim lies so much she doesn't even know the difference between truth and fiction.
> 
> BUT to see Kyle sucked in every time is more then I can stomach.  So last night helped me understand why..it's Kim's daughters, Kyle feels if she severs her relationship with her sister she'll jeopardize the very same thing with those girls.  Kyle LOVES those girls.


----------



## Sassys

Kim is driving me crazy with this, I took one pain killer the night of poker party. For medical reasons, I have taken every narcotic there is out there and they ALL make you drowsy. Kim claims to have been sober for 3 years, so her taking a narcotic pain pill would definitely put her out cold. I once gave a percocet to a friend and she was DONE for the night. No pain pill makes you aggressive, even if you have taken them for a long time.

I don't appreciate Lisa R. telling Kim, "don't you dare speak to me like that". Kim is not a child or her child. She is grown woman and can say what she wants. Who the hell does Lisa think she is; yet she can curse out Kim, and that is okay. Brandi is right about them being hypocrites.


----------



## horse17

I think Lisa R has a vile temper...


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> Brandi is right about them being hypocrites.




Yup! 


I used to like Lisa R before she joined RH. Can't stand her now! She's such an attention seeker.


----------



## ScottyGal

I like that Lisa V doesn't baby her son and pay his bills - he is a grown man, and needs to look after himself.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kim's excuse doesn't fly with me.. NO ONE should EVER take another person's percriptive drug medications. Sorry, NO EXCUSE.



Graw said:


> When Brandi said Rinna has had the same hairstyle for 20 years Andy and cast couldn't stop laughing.
> 
> Brandi delivers the zingers!


girl, I laughed so hard on that!!!!



Sassys said:


> So, Lisa R can JOKE about things with Brandi, but Brandi can't joke. SMH. I am so sick of them doing what she does, but come down on her and it's okay when they do the same thing.


yep, that's my take. Very hypocritical...

Also, Kyle, smirking over there like a lizard...


----------



## DC-Cutie

all I know is I need to remind myself not to watch these reunion shows in HD - because WOOOOOO WEEEEEE!   I see every line, wrinkle and inch of makeup


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> all I know is I need to remind myself not to watch these reunion shows in HD - because WOOOOOO WEEEEEE!   I see every line, wrinkle and inch of makeup


 
It really is SO bad!


----------



## AECornell

I'm guessing Kim is exactly like her mother.



susieserb said:


> I "think" with Kim it's all about emotional control and manipulation of Kyle.  It gets her rocks off.  If Kim feels she's losing her power over Kyle, she will pull out all the stops to gain it back, i.e. emotional blackmail.
> 
> Kyle needs to grow a pair.


----------



## Sweet Fire

barbie444 said:


> I think Kim is really just jealous of Kyle. Kyle sort of has it all the husband, the kids, cars, houses, and money. Everything Kim wants Kyle has. I think Kyle was the underdog of the sister for a very long time. Kim was the "child star", Kathy married a Hilton, and Kyle's first husband doesn't seem to have had that much money then she married Mauricio who worked his way up from what I understand. The whole scene in Palm Springs really just showed how jealous of Kyle Kim is. The way she spoke about her sister's new house, she is still hung up about their mom's house. It's just sad. And Brandi just adds fuel to the fire.


 
My sentiments as well. Back in their day, Kyle was the less fortunate one in looks and social standings. She didn't "make it" in Hollywood and she was a young mother and didn't marry well. So now for the tables to turn sort of speak and Kyle's life has greatly improved where as Kim's life has done nothing but spiral down hill at every turn is eating her alive. 


Kim is bitter and that's why her and Brandi have come together and are so close now because they're both bitter and walk around looking for any opportunity to hurt someone else. Anytime Kim feels she can have the upper hand with Kyle she takes advantage and I believe that pic was a dig at Kyle as well. All Kim has are her kids and she knows Kyle loves them so she can use them to hurt Kyle.


----------



## zaara10

Bentley1 said:


> I'm not gonna lie, Brandi had some pretty good one liners tonight.  The hairdo-do and depends come backs were pretty good, the hairdo had me cracking up lol
> But she's got to GO. I can't take anymore of her screeching and grossly limited vocabulary that revolves around the words f@&k and b@"&h.
> Her face can't take another season of fillers anyways.




I admit I laughed hard when she told Lisa R to go change her depends bc she was full of sh1t.


----------



## chowlover2

Sweet Fire said:


> My sentiments as well. Back in their day, Kyle was the less fortunate one in looks and social standings. She didn't "make it" in Hollywood and she was a young mother and didn't marry well. So now for the tables to turn sort of speak and Kyle's life has greatly improved where as Kim's life has done nothing but spiral down hill at every turn is eating her alive.
> 
> 
> Kim is bitter and that's why her and Brandi have come together and are so close now because they're both bitter and walk around looking for any opportunity to hurt someone else. Anytime Kim feels she can have the upper hand with Kyle she takes advantage and I believe that pic was a dig at Kyle as well. All Kim has are her kids and she knows Kyle loves them so she can use them to hurt Kyle.



I agree!


----------



## lovesbmw

chowlover2 said:


> I agree!


You hit this situation with Kim and kyle right on, I totally agree with you. Kim is losing fame and is using drugs and alcohol to feel better.But hopefully she will see her mistakes and come around to her sister Kyle who always loves her no matter what.


----------



## barbie444

Yesterday was painful to watch specially when the Kyle spoke about Kim's children, she loves those kids and like you said the only thing Kim has is her kids, I am not a mother yet but the fact that she looks forward to her kids coming home with dirty clothes for her to clean is just plain sad. I can't wait to see them talk about the dog biting incident. We have all seen how her dog is aggressive and how she doesn't know how to control it and train it but of course it's Kyle's fault her daughter almost lost her hand because kim can't take responsibility for nothing. 


Sweet Fire said:


> My sentiments as well. Back in their day, Kyle was the less fortunate one in looks and social standings. She didn't "make it" in Hollywood and she was a young mother and didn't marry well. So now for the tables to turn sort of speak and Kyle's life has greatly improved where as Kim's life has done nothing but spiral down hill at every turn is eating her alive.
> 
> 
> Kim is bitter and that's why her and Brandi have come together and are so close now because they're both bitter and walk around looking for any opportunity to hurt someone else. Anytime Kim feels she can have the upper hand with Kyle she takes advantage and I believe that pic was a dig at Kyle as well. All Kim has are her kids and she knows Kyle loves them so she can use them to hurt Kyle.


----------



## lovesbmw

GirlieShoppe said:


> Great post!


I Agree


----------



## barbie444

Also I LOVED how Eileen told Brandi to work it out with Leann for the kids sake. I never understand how some women hate their ex's more than they love their kids. Yes Eddie cheated and it's terrible and yes leann knew he was married. But from what we hear he is a GREAT dad and Leann seems like a great stepmom. Some men aren't great husbands but are great father's. Brandi should be happy that Leann likes and treats her kids well.


----------



## chowlover2

barbie444 said:


> Also I LOVED how Eileen told Brandi to work it out with Leann for the kids sake. I never understand how some women hate their ex's more than they love their kids. Yes Eddie cheated and it's terrible and yes leann knew he was married. But from what we hear he is a GREAT dad and Leann seems like a great stepmom. Some men aren't great husbands but are great father's. Brandi should be happy that Leann likes and treats her kids well.


Agreed! Sometimes you just have to let the anger go so you can move on with your life. She is not the first woman whose husband has cheated, nor will she be the last. Get over it and move on already!


----------



## Nishi621

susieserb said:


> Spineless Kyle!! I want to kick her in the rump and say buck it up baby, move on from this slimy, evil manipulative being called your sister.  Kim lies so much she doesn't even know the difference between truth and fiction.
> 
> BUT to see Kyle sucked in every time is more then I can stomach.  So last night helped me understand why..it's Kim's daughters, Kyle feels if she severs her relationship with her sister she'll jeopardize the very same thing with those girls.  Kyle LOVES those girls.



I think Kim spent a lot of her children's childhood drunk and on drugs and Kyle was the one who was there for them a lot of the time.

Remember in the beginning of the series, we used to see lots and lots of photos in magazines and such of Kyle out and about with Kim's kids and Kim nowhere to be seen??


----------



## slang

^ Even the last time Kim was in rehab her kids had pics posted & they were always with Kyle (never saw them with Kathy). They were with Kyle & family on vacation, at dinner etc,  I remember they even in the audience when Kyle was on some talk show (I think it was Wendy Williams). That's why I think they are so close to Kyle's kids too


----------



## Tivo

barbie444 said:


> Also I LOVED how Eileen told Brandi to work it out with Leann for the kids sake. I never understand how some women hate their ex's more than they love their kids. Yes Eddie cheated and it's terrible and yes leann knew he was married. But from what we hear he is a GREAT dad and Leann seems like a great stepmom. Some men aren't great husbands but are great father's. Brandi should be happy that Leann likes and treats her kids well.


Ooooh but it's sooooo easy to say that if you haven't been through it. Not sticking up for Brandi but people are murdered over ish like that.


----------



## GoGlam

I find Bobby a little creepy.


----------



## Ladybug09

Tivo said:


> Ooooh but it's sooooo easy to say that if you haven't been through it. Not sticking up for Brandi but people are murdered over ish like that.



True.


----------



## susieserb

Real Real featured GiGi in this ad.  Pretty cool~


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> Real Real featured GiGi in this ad.  Pretty cool~


 
Awesome! She is a beautiful girl and I am thrilled for her success. I was in the mall the other day with my 11 y/o daughter and we walked past her photo in the Guess store window. I blurted out, "Oh look, it's GiGi!" as if I knew her personally, lol! My daughter gave me a very confused look!


----------



## susieserb

GirlieShoppe said:


> Awesome! She is a beautiful girl and I am thrilled for her success. I was in the mall the other day with my 11 y/o daughter and we walked past her photo in the Guess store window. I blurted out, "Oh look, it's GiGi!" as if I knew her personally, lol! My daughter gave me a very confused look!


I love her exotic looks; also Bella's! Like you I'm thrilled with Gigi's success~


----------



## hermes_lemming

Love4H said:


> Exactly.
> I also agree with what you wrote. It is a big problem and acting all sensitive about it creates an illusion that it's ok to be overweight. I read a lot of comments here and there that men like real women, and size 4 is anorexic. It's just marketing companies launched this campaign to make people feel comfortable about their weight, happy clients spend more money.
> So people relax, say that they are being "real healthy people", eat, gain weight. And when they leave USA and come to Europe, Asia or even Middle East, they got to face the reality that size 14-16 American is very much plus size and "sorry but we don't carry your size at the store".
> 
> I mean I'm size US 6-8 and 5.11 tall, and I can't find my size in some Italian or french brands. Sometimes I can't fit into Escada or Gucci, even in their size 46, which is the biggest.
> And actually I'm on vacation right now in Canary Islands, Spain. It's a health and spa resort, and the resort doctor put me on a low calorie diet because he thinks I'm close to being too heavy. Talk about very different perspectives!





susieserb said:


> Yikes hard gulp with what the doctor said.
> 
> Those Italian clothes I silently cringe when I order something from Yoox's.  Will this darn thing fit me?  I have a Euro built (hell I'm first generation) nonetheless at a size 6 I find that I struggle to get into pieces; sometimes I luck out.
> 
> I always think, how are Italian women built?


I can completely relate. When I was in Milan, I was shocked at how thin the women were. And I mean all! Their thighs were smaller than my forearm and I'm a US size 2!


----------



## susieserb

hermes_lemming said:


> I can completely relate. When I was in Milan, I was shocked at how thin the women were. And I mean all! Their thighs were smaller than my forearm and I'm a US size 2!


whoa.....really :shame:


----------



## hermes_lemming

susieserb said:


> whoa.....really :shame:



Yes. Lol I know my posts may seem out there etc but I do not exaggerate. They were that skinny. I was like wtf?!?!


----------



## Bentley1

hermes_lemming said:


> I can completely relate. When I was in Milan, I was shocked at how thin the women were. And I mean all! Their thighs were smaller than my forearm and I'm a US size 2!




That sounds like anorexia to me. I'm also a size 2 and if a woman's thighs are smaller than my forearm, which is quite small, then something is not right. Either extreme is unhealthy.


----------



## Love4H

hermes_lemming said:


> Yes. Lol I know my posts may seem out there etc but I do not exaggerate. They were that skinny. I was like wtf?!?!



Milan, Florence, Venice, and off course Rome. They take pride in their looks, love italians. 
Try Slavic countries. Moscow, Kiev, Saint Petersburg are places where you're size 8 when you're a grandma only, or pregnant. Everybody is very cautious about not getting fat. Stores don't carry clothes over size 48 RU which is like US size 6. 

Try telling them that "real women" are size 12-14 and they wouldn't be diplomatic about it. "Chubby chubs" would be the kindest words to hear. 

Those who got offended with the remark need to get back to reality.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Bentley1 said:


> That sounds like anorexia to me. I'm also a size 2 and if a woman's thighs are smaller than my forearm, which is quite small, then something is not right. Either extreme is unhealthy.


No its just how it is there.



Love4H said:


> Milan, Florence, Venice, and off course Rome. They take pride in their looks, love italians.
> Try Slavic countries. Moscow, Kiev, Saint Petersburg are places where you're size 8 when you're a grandma only, or pregnant. Everybody is very cautious about not getting fat. Stores don't carry clothes over size 48 RU which is like US size 6.
> 
> Try telling them that "real women" are size 12-14 and they wouldn't be diplomatic about it. "Chubby chubs" would be the kindest words to hear.
> 
> Those who got offended with the remark need to get back to reality.


Yes I know. I was married to a European.


----------



## Nahreen

hermes_lemming said:


> No its just how it is there.
> 
> 
> Yes I know. I was married to a European.



Yes it is like that but here in Sweden things are changing. We are exercising less, eating more etc. It is making us bigger and health problems are increasing. I am working with medical research at our hospital including such topics as obesity. 

I was nine when I visited McDonald's for the first time and there was only one in our county. Now our towns are filled with fast food chains.


----------



## Nishi621

GoGlam said:


> I find Bobby a little creepy.




Who's Bobby???


----------



## Graw

Ladybug09 said:


> Kim's excuse doesn't fly with me.. NO ONE should EVER take another person's percriptive drug medications. Sorry, NO EXCUSE.
> 
> 
> girl, I laughed so hard on that!!!!
> 
> 
> yep, that's my take. Very hypocritical...
> 
> Also, Kyle, smirking over there like a lizard...




I had to rewind after the 20 year hairdo remark to watch everyone's face transform from anger to laughter!


----------



## Graw

I'm sorry Yolanda is ill.  

I don't think she is a nice or good person.  She doesn't seem like a true friend, but I don't know her only a depiction of her on TV.  She seems more calculated then any HW.  She's vicious, but you won't see her nearly strangle someone, send a mean text or throw a beverage.

I think she promotes her children on the show and information about them is par for the course.



Ladybug09 said:


> Nah, her kids are featured cause she's building their careers ON this show. She promotes them and their work. If you're going to talk about the good then the bad is just as on the table.







slang said:


> You are right! Yo's reason for being on this show, is to promote her kids.
> 
> 
> 
> All these HW have some reason for doing the show, whether it is for the paycheck or to promote their business (restaurants, stores etc or to hock their wears: wine, jewellery, clothes lines).
> 
> I never understood why Yolanda was on the show, they dont need the $ and neither her or David are promoting any business. I always thought it to sell their house - as she always said it was a spec house built to sell for profit.
> 
> But what has really come out of all of this is getting the names of her girls out there. No one would really know Gigi or Bella's name without all the exposure Yo gives them and no one would know Yo without the show.


----------



## pjhm

Beg to differ-when it comes to who is the most vile,Brandi takes that award with Kim in second place.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Nahreen said:


> Yes it is like that but here in Sweden things are changing. We are exercising less, eating more etc. It is making us bigger and health problems are increasing. I am working with medical research at our hospital including such topics as obesity.
> 
> I was nine when I visited McDonald's for the first time and there was only one in our county. Now our towns are filled with fast food chains.


Yea when I was a kid, we had McDonald's maybe once a week at most. And that was in the 80s so definitely smaller portions than what you see today. 

 It's really interesting watching my friends and loved ones age. All the partying, recreational drug use, smoking, binge drinking, stress and no sleep is definitely starting to show.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is Brandi gone after this season? I hope so! I wish her well but don't care for her on TV.


----------



## chowlover2

meluvs2shop said:


> is brandi gone after this season? I hope so! I wish her well but don't care for her on tv.



+1!


----------



## Tivo

Love4H said:


> Milan, Florence, Venice, and off course Rome. They take pride in their looks, love italians.
> Try Slavic countries. Moscow, Kiev, Saint Petersburg are places where you're size 8 when you're a grandma only, or pregnant. Everybody is very cautious about not getting fat. Stores don't carry clothes over size 48 RU which is like US size 6.
> 
> Try telling them that "real women" are size 12-14 and they wouldn't be diplomatic about it. "Chubby chubs" would be the kindest words to hear.
> 
> Those who got offended with the remark need to get back to reality.


Thin doesn't compliment everyone. Especially women over 40. It makes most look hard, old and masculine. Throw in a horrid smoking habit and they look like scarecrows. But hey, at least they can fit in a size 0!


----------



## zaara10

meluvs2shop said:


> Is Brandi gone after this season? I hope so! I wish her well but don't care for her on TV.




Another poster mentioned Brandi & kim are both done. Hallelujah! [emoji322]


----------



## Longchamp

Love4H said:


> Milan, Florence, Venice, and off course Rome. They take pride in their looks, love italians.
> Try Slavic countries. Moscow, Kiev, Saint Petersburg are places where you're size 8 when you're a grandma only, or pregnant. Everybody is very cautious about not getting fat. Stores don't carry clothes over size 48 RU which is like US size 6.
> 
> Try telling them that "real women" are size 12-14 and they wouldn't be diplomatic about it. "Chubby chubs" would be the kindest words to hear.
> 
> Those who got offended with the remark need to get back to reality.



I lived in France. When I go back to visit, I notice some very large size French woman outside Paris. Seems like only the Parisiennes remained slim.
And I must have been in a different RU than you.I saw lots of large size females outside Moscow and St Pete's.


----------



## Longchamp

Taking from WHO from this year.

Key facts

Worldwide obesity has more than doubled since 1980.
In 2014, more than 1.9 billion adults, 18 years and older, were overweight. Of these over 600 million were obese.
39% of adults aged 18 years and over were overweight in 2014, and 13% were obese.
Most of the world's population live in countries where overweight and obesity kills more people than underweight.
42 million children under the age 5 were overweight or obese in 2013.

http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs311/en/


----------



## Tivo

Let's stop pretending this obesity talk is about health concerns. This is about fitting into Italian sizes. Point, blank, period. If Europeans were that concerned with health so many of them wouldn't smoke.


----------



## Love4H

Longchamp said:


> I lived in France. When I go back to visit, I notice some very large size French woman outside Paris. Seems like only the Parisiennes remained slim.
> And I must have been in a different RU than you.I saw lots of large size females outside Moscow and St Pete's.



The only large size women I see in France, Italy, Switzerland, Spain, Russia are older women and pregnant women. 
Greeks, Germans and Austrians are bigger.


----------



## beekmanhill

Longchamp said:


> I lived in France. When I go back to visit, I notice some very large size French woman outside Paris. Seems like only the Parisiennes remained slim.
> And I must have been in a different RU than you.I saw lots of large size females outside Moscow and St Pete's.






Agree,


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> Another poster mentioned Brandi & kim are both done. Hallelujah! [emoji322]


 
I hope this is true


----------



## zippie

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope this is true


 
I don't believe any of the rumors, the same was  being said about the skanky Tamara on OC and she's still around.


----------



## susieserb

beekmanhill said:


> Agree,


When I was in the former Yugoslavia/Yugoslavia the women there were my size on the average i.e. 4-6.  The Baba's were heavier (that darn menopause)..But you did not see obese people that was for sure.  People walk in EU, like they do in downtown Chicago and NY.

Being in the Pharmaceutical Industry ALL MY MED's would be exponentially reduced in consumption if the general population lost at least 5% of their total body weight (TRUTH).

On Yo.. yes she uses the show to promote WHY NOT, with that she also has the power to hide; she's a crafty business woman even when she's ill.


----------



## bisousx

Love4H said:


> Milan, Florence, Venice, and off course Rome. They take pride in their looks, love italians.
> Try Slavic countries. Moscow, Kiev, Saint Petersburg are places where you're size 8 when you're a grandma only, or pregnant. Everybody is very cautious about not getting fat. Stores don't carry clothes over size 48 RU which is like US size 6.
> 
> Try telling them that "real women" are size 12-14 and they wouldn't be diplomatic about it. "Chubby chubs" would be the kindest words to hear.
> 
> Those who got offended with the remark need to get back to reality.



This post just brought back a very old memory of mine, traveling to Italy with my parents as a child. It is true, the stores didn't have my size back then and I was maybe 13 years old!


----------



## Nahreen

Tivo said:


> Let's stop pretending this obesity talk is about health concerns. This is about fitting into Italian sizes. Point, blank, period. If Europeans were that concerned with health so many of them wouldn't smoke.



I don't think anybody has claimed that obesity is worse than smoking. Smoking is a big NO, at least in this part of Europe and actions have been taken to make smoking more difficult. But obesity has only lately started to become a national health problem so it has not yet been adressed properly. Both problems are costly for the healthcare. Obese parents due to too much food will most likely transfer this to their children.


----------



## keodi

Graw said:


> I'm sorry Yolanda is ill.
> 
> I don't think she is a nice or good person.  She doesn't seem like a true friend, but I don't know her only a depiction of her on TV.  She seems more calculated then any HW.  She's vicious, but you won't see her nearly strangle someone, send a mean text or throw a beverage.
> 
> I think she promotes her children on the show and information about them is par for the course.



Agreed!


----------



## Michele26

People can change with life circumstances. Yolanda may be a different person now that she is so ill thinking more about what's really important in life. 

She's very involved with her mother and brother; to me this says a lot about her character. I'll take Yolanda any day of the week before Lisa R.


----------



## horse17

I was watching last years reunion, and Yolanda was really nasty to Joyce....I cant remember what happened with them...


----------



## zooba

Just finished watching the reunion part 2. Did Kyle get a brow lift for the reunion?  Her face looks totally different and I don't think it is just the colored contacts.

Have you seen the internet meme about Audrey Hepburn being more than a pretty face?  I wish I could find it to post.  She did all these amazing things and we remember her as being a beautiful woman.  I watch every wrinkle and pore on my screen with the RHOBH and think maybe we are too connected a society


----------



## slang

horse17 said:


> I was watching last years reunion, and Yolanda was really nasty to Joyce....I cant remember what happened with them...



I think they were ok during the show (although Yo & Lisa V did nothing but laugh when Brandi went after Joyce at that dinner in Puerto Rico) but where I think it went bad for them was actually off the show.
All the ladies sort of sided with Yo after she said that that Ken "hit" her. 
The ladies get to see the final episodes that haven't aired yet before they film the reunion and after Joyce saw the real footage she started saying on social media etc that Yo lied and Ken didn't touch her etc, it was right before the reunion was filmed and Yo went in on her hard at the reunion


----------



## Bentley1

horse17 said:


> I was watching last years reunion, and Yolanda was really nasty to Joyce....I cant remember what happened with them...




I honestly don't recall anything happening between them. Joyce was exceedingly nice and civil to them all, almost to the point that it was just annoying and fake. 
Yo just had a terrible sense of superiority with Joyce and was incredibly rude, condescending and critical of her. Made me really dislike Yolanda when I saw that ugly side of her.


----------



## Bentley1

slang said:


> I think they were ok during the show (although Yo & Lisa V did nothing but laugh when Brandi went after Joyce at that dinner in Puerto Rico) but where I think it went bad for them was actually off the show.
> 
> All the ladies sort of sided with Yo after she said that that Ken "hit" her.
> 
> The ladies get to see the final episodes that haven't aired yet before they film the reunion and after Joyce saw the real footage she started saying on social media etc that Yo lied and Ken didn't touch her etc, it was right before the reunion was filmed and Yo went in on her hard at the reunion




Oh, interesting. I didn't know about this.


----------



## horse17

^ I didn't either.......I liked Joyce last year...for the most part..she did seem nice


----------



## Pinkcooper

horse17 said:


> ^ I didn't either.......I liked Joyce last year...for the most part..she did seem nice



She did seem nice but she wasn't as cut throat as these women. You have to be a certain type of breed to constantly fight, then be besties, then throw lawsuits at each other and afterwards attend brunch. It's a bit much but it sure is entertaining. Makes me realize why I prefer a solitude lifestyle.


----------



## fashiongirl26

Just watched the "First Look" and Kim has taken mean girl to a whole another level. Lisa R is sincerely trying to apologize for sending Kim mean texts after the finale taping. Lisa R owned it and as embarrassed as she was showed accountability for her actions unlike Kim. Kim just laughed and mocked Lisa R and gave her an insincere apology and hug to move on. I think Kim has surpassed Brandi as the most hated housewife.


----------



## starrynite_87

fashiongirl26 said:


> Just watched the "First Look" and Kim has taken mean girl to a whole another level. Lisa R is sincerely trying to apologize for sending Kim mean texts after the finale taping. Lisa R owned it and as embarrassed as she was showed accountability for her actions unlike Kim. Kim just laughed and mocked Lisa R and gave her an insincere apology and hug to move on. I think Kim has surpassed Brandi as the most hated housewife.




Season 1 I felt bad for Kim, she was a bit awkward, she seemed fragile, and didn't have many friends. I thought it was because she was a child star and she never learned those socialization skills most people learn as kids....but now I feel like maybe she doesn't have many friends because she's not a nice person.


----------



## fionarcat

I really wish Brandi and Kim would go away, mainly for their own mental health - they are both anxious and brittle, can't be good for either of them to do this show. I am just watching Season 3 again and it is really sad to see how close Lisa and Brandi were, Lisa lights up whenever she sees Brandi and they laugh all the time. She screwed up that friendship big time, she never seems to learn.


----------



## horse17

^...im sorry, but I could never undrestand that friendship...I feel it was def for the cameras..


----------



## horse17

can anyone remember what Brandi said to Lisa during the reunion?..it was supposed to be a slam but i didnt get it...she said something like..."you and ken love each other ...and thats it"... ??...anyone remember that?


----------



## meluvs2shop

horse17 said:


> ^...im sorry, but I could never undrestand that friendship...I feel it was def for the cameras..



I think they both have a similar crude sense of humor. The only thing is Brandi doesn't know when to chill and shut it off.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim is so dumb to see that  brandi has fallen out with all of the women used to be 'friends' with.  the cycle repeats itself, Kim is next.  They won't be 'friends' for long...


----------



## susieserb

horse17 said:


> can anyone remember what Brandi said to Lisa during the reunion?..it was supposed to be a slam but i didnt get it...she said something like..."you and ken love each other ...and thats it"... ??...anyone remember that?


They probably don't have sex anymore (big deal) and Brandy had to bring it up.


----------



## fionarcat

susieserb said:


> They probably don't have sex anymore (big deal) and Brandy had to bring it up.




She is just like a teenager isn't she? God help her when no one wants her sexually, she'll go into a major tailspin. And the menopause isn't as far away as she likes to think it is.


----------



## meluvs2shop

fionarcat said:


> She is just like a teenager isn't she? God help her when no one wants her sexually, she'll go into a major tailspin. And the menopause isn't as far away as she likes to think it is.



I LOL every time she calls them menopausal women. She's far from 20! And it could come early for her.


----------



## susieserb

meluvs2shop said:


> I LOL every time she calls them menopausal women. She's far from 20! And it could come early for her.


OMGOSH it can.  Brandy is such a nit.  

Like some PP's have previously stated, Brandy is being accused of the very same things she says or does that others do as well.  There is some truth there.

But I look at the initial intentions and motives of the individual and I feel with Brandy those accounts come from a very, very bad place; just like Kim.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim is so dumb to see that  brandi has fallen out with all of the women used to be 'friends' with.  the cycle repeats itself, Kim is next.  They won't be 'friends' for long...



I dont think they are really friends now but I think they thought it would be better to stick together at the reunion. 
Brandi said her & Kim didnt speak for months leading up to the reunion - she said Kim was mad at her when she saw the episodes of Brandi talking about Kim and Brandi has said they havent spoke since the reunion...


----------



## susieserb

slang said:


> I dont think they are really friends now but I think they thought it would be better to stick together at the reunion.
> Brandi said her & Kim didnt speak for months leading up to the reunion - she said Kim was mad at her when she saw the episodes of Brandi talking about Kim and Brandi has said they havent spoke since the reunion...


Yes I saw this too.  Hey we all knew this little tete a tete was going to dissolve..


----------



## pjhm

That's interesting. How recent did Brandi say that?-I missed it. Thx


----------



## green.bee

horse17 said:


> can anyone remember what Brandi said to Lisa during the reunion?..it was supposed to be a slam but i didnt get it...she said something like..."you and ken love each other ...and thats it"... ??...anyone remember that?



I think what she meant is that Lisa cares only for Ken, her children and Giggy  and for nobody else as a response to Lisa's statement the she cared for Brandi (or Kim?).


----------



## slang

pjhm said:


> That's interesting. How recent did Brandi say that?-I missed it. Thx



she said it on her podcast a couple weeks before the reunion that Kim was mad at her & they hadnt spokne in months


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> I dont think they are really friends now but I think they thought it would be better to stick together at the reunion.
> Brandi said her & Kim didnt speak for months leading up to the reunion - she said Kim was mad at her when she saw the episodes of Brandi talking about Kim and Brandi has said they havent spoke since the reunion...



not surprised.


----------



## pjhm

Slang- thank you!


----------



## Jeneen

green.bee said:


> I think what she meant is that Lisa cares only for Ken, her children and Giggy  and for nobody else as a response to Lisa's statement the she cared for Brandi (or Kim?).




That's how I took it too. Basically Brandi saying Lisa doesn't have room in her life or heart for anyone else.


----------



## horse17

susieserb said:


> They probably don't have sex anymore (big deal) and Brandy had to bring it up.


really?..omg,...I didn't know what to make of that comment.....they're probably in the sack way more than Brandi is...


----------



## horse17

green.bee said:


> I think what she meant is that Lisa cares only for Ken, her children and Giggy  and for nobody else as a response to Lisa's statement the she cared for Brandi (or Kim?).


 
that's what I thought too.......that she meant Lisa is very limited in how many people she actually cares for....cray cray...


----------



## zaara10

horse17 said:


> that's what I thought too.......that she meant Lisa is very limited in how many people she actually cares for....cray cray...



And so what if that's true? In a town of phonies & back stabbers, I don't see the problem w/ keeping your circle small & close. I would keep Brandi far away from my inner circle.


----------



## horse17

zaara10 said:


> and so what if that's true? In a town of phonies & back stabbers, i don't see the problem w/ keeping your circle small & close. I would keep brandi far away from my inner circle.


ita...


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> And so what if that's true? In a town of phonies & back stabbers, I don't see the problem w/ keeping your circle small & close. I would keep Brandi far away from my inner circle.




Exactly, who could blame her if that was the case. I wouldn't take that as an insult for a second. I think Lisa is smart for being selective, keeps the likes of Brandi far away.


----------



## pjhm

Agree! Lisa would be foolish otherwise


----------



## krissa

horse17 said:


> ita...



Exactly. And Brandi's form of "friendship" would only prove why people keep their circles tight.


----------



## lulilu

Brandi is an idiot == her method of arguing is so childish.  "you're stupid."  "well, you're ugly."  wtf?  oh and I forgot to sprinkle liberally with f words.

Kim is brain damaged from all the alcohol and drugs -- she can't form an intelligent, cogent thought.

I hope they both are gone.  And hahahaha that Kim is now mad at Brandi, having seen the shows.  What idiots.


----------



## DivineMissM

lulilu said:


> Brandi is an idiot == her method of arguing is so childish.  "you're stupid."  "well, you're ugly."  wtf?  oh and I forgot to sprinkle liberally with f words.
> 
> Kim is brain damaged from all the alcohol and drugs -- she can't form an intelligent, cogent thought.
> 
> I hope they both are gone.  And hahahaha that Kim is now mad at Brandi, having seen the shows.  What idiots.



She's like a 9 year old trapped in a 50 year old's body.  And yes, I know she's not 50, but she looks it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

this reunion did not need to be broken up into 3 parts.


----------



## DC-Cutie

meluvs2shop said:


> this reunion did not need to be broken up into 3 parts.


 
1 hour was really all they needed, maybe an hour and a half.


----------



## susieserb

DivineMissM said:


> She's like a 9 year old trapped in a 50 year old's body.  And yes, I know she's not 50, but she looks it.


Kim fights the same way IF NOT WORSE~


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim should be the poster child for reasons why people should wear sunscreen...  She looks mid-50's.


----------



## azania

Isn't Kim 51? That's what Wikipedia says.


----------



## bisbee

She will be 51 in September.


----------



## lovesbmw

DC-Cutie said:


> 1 hour was really all they needed, maybe an hour and a half.


I Totally agree, Kim wants to fight with everyone and she sees she doesn"t do anything ,everyone else is at fault


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim should be the poster child for reasons why people should wear sunscreen...  She looks mid-50's.




Isn't she mid 50s? 
I agree, her skin is really sun damaged, She looks in her 60s to me skin wise.


----------



## fionarcat

Just watched part 2. Kim and brandi - how high can the decibels and pitch go? Lisa R is a bit scary too - lots of dormant rage in that one.


----------



## zaara10

Bentley1 said:


> Isn't she mid 50s?
> I agree, her skin is really sun damaged, She looks in her 60s to me skin wise.




Yeah her neck is really old lady looking. Tbh, she's a little creepy to me. Like she's sort of childlike & old ladyish at the same time (if that makes sense!). Plus w/ her schizo personality, she looks like she might just come unhinged and break a vase over your head!


----------



## GaudyGirl

meluvs2shop said:


> this reunion did not need to be broken up into 3 parts.


 
It is really annoying how they've started to draw it out with all the clips and "looks back".  I miss the old days of one solid hour of shrieking, tears and finger pointing.


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> Yeah her neck is really old lady looking. Tbh, she's a little creepy to me. Like* she's sort of childlike & old ladyish at the same time* (if that makes sense!). Plus w/ her schizo personality, she looks like she might just come unhinged and break a vase over your head!



  Yes!!! That's a great way to put it, lol.  The woman is a total mess and a walking contradiction, there is no figuring her out.  She's nice, then she's mean, she's old but she has the mentality of a 10 year old, she's a "victim" then she's a bully, etc.  She cycles through 10 different emotions in a matter of minutes.  I can totally see her breaking a vase over someone's head, probably Lisa R's , then giggling, crying and yelling all at the same time.


----------



## horse17

I never really liked Kim, esp this season..and her storyline has always bored the he$$ out of me...but I do  feel bad that she has a disease and I think a lot of her weathered look is from substance abuse...


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim should be the poster child for reasons why people should wear sunscreen...  She looks mid-50's.



Mid 60's is more like it.  My mom is mid 50's and has had no work done.  She looks 100x better than Kim.  Hell, my grandma looks better than Kim and she's in her 70's.



zaara10 said:


> Yeah her neck is really old lady looking. Tbh, she's a little creepy to me. Like she's sort of childlike & old ladyish at the same time (if that makes sense!). Plus w/ her schizo personality, she looks like she might just come unhinged and break a vase over your head!





Bentley1 said:


> Yes!!! That's a great way to put it, lol.  The woman is a total mess and a walking contradiction, there is no figuring her out.  She's nice, then she's mean, she's old but she has the mentality of a 10 year old, she's a "victim" then she's a bully, etc.  She cycles through 10 different emotions in a matter of minutes.  I can totally see her breaking a vase over someone's head, probably Lisa R's , then giggling, crying and yelling all at the same time.



So true.  I wonder what it's like inside her head.  I bet it's terrifying.


----------



## Bentley1

horse17 said:


> I never really liked Kim, esp this season..and her storyline has always bored the he$$ out of me...but I do  feel bad that she has a disease and I think a lot of her weathered look is from substance abuse...



I never liked her either, even the season where she was all "sweet" (aka boring) and yapping all about her kids and dog non-stop. People were oohing and aahing all over her "new and improved personality," but I still couldn't stand her.


----------



## Nahreen

Bentley1 said:


> I never liked her either, even the season where she was all "sweet" (aka boring) and yapping all about her kids and dog non-stop. People were oohing and aahing all over her "new and improved personality," but I still couldn't stand her.



+1 so boring to watch the dog getting trained. I wanted to fast forward those episodes.


----------



## susieserb

I'm thinking here regarding Kim and role on HWoBH.  If she played her part seriously with warmth (and a dash of neediness) towards her sister Kyle, would the audience feel differently about her? 

If we saw struggles and victories with her addiction shown with true humbleness would we still want Kim on the show, or would we say, "This is boring get her off, or too close to home we want to be entertained?"?  Just curious?

Which boils down to WHAT ACTUALLY PULLS US INTO THESE SHOWS?  Are we guilty of supporting the really, really bad behavior or we have nothing else to watch?


----------



## Nahreen

susieserb said:


> I'm thinking here regarding Kim and role on HWoBH.  If she played her part seriously with warmth (and a dash of neediness) towards her sister Kyle, would the audience feel differently about her?
> 
> If we saw struggles and victories with her addiction shown with true humbleness would we still want Kim on the show, or would we say, "This is boring get her off, or too close to home we want to be entertained?"?  Just curious?
> 
> Which boils down to WHAT ACTUALLY PULLS US INTO THESE SHOWS?  Are we guilty of supporting the really, really bad behavior or we have nothing else to watch?



Personally I like the series with a bit of drama (and gossipy + backstabbing) if it is combined with seeing beautiful homes, gardens, closets full of designer clothes, luxurious vacations. 

Sometimes an argument can be a fun thing if it is absolutely ridiculous like the one Sheree of ATL had with Marlo in Cape town. Also the wig pulling was fun because it was so unexpected and I can't understand why they wear wigs at all, as long as no one gets hurt. Also when Kim of ATL ran down the camera man was fun. Wine and glas throwing is not fun. Maby I find the arguments less fun now because they are in every episode and it feels Bravo nowdays chooses participants who will create drama.


----------



## susieserb

Nahreen said:


> Personally I like the series with a bit of drama (and gossipy + backstabbing) if it is combined with seeing beautiful homes, gardens, closets full of designer clothes, luxurious vacations.
> 
> Sometimes an argument can be a fun thing if it is absolutely ridiculous like the one Sheree of ATL had with Marlo in Cape town. Also the wig pulling was fun because it was so unexpected and I can't understand why they wear wigs at all, as long as no one gets hurt. Also when Kim of ATL ran down the camera man was fun. Wine and glas throwing is not fun. Maby I find the arguments less fun now because they are in every episode and it feels Bravo nowdays chooses participants who will create drama.


Interesting that you pretty much bring up ATL; personally I stopped all HW shows except BH.  Why? I couldn't take all that screeching and screaming and finger pointing. For me BH had quiet *****iness which was tolerable BUT THE CLOSESTS! THE HOMES! SCENES OF BH's!  Those were my hooks.

Yet BH has become the part of the melting pot were all the HW have become one scummy lump.


----------



## horse17

susieserb said:


> I'm thinking here regarding Kim and role on HWoBH.*  If she played her part seriously with warmth (and a dash of neediness) towards her sister Kyle, would the audience feel differently about her?*
> 
> *If we saw struggles and victories with her addiction shown with true humbleness would we still want Kim on the show*, or would we say, "This is boring get her off, or too close to home we want to be entertained?"?  Just curious?
> 
> Which boils down to WHAT ACTUALLY PULLS US INTO THESE SHOWS?  Are we guilty of supporting the really, really bad behavior or we have nothing else to watch?




no and no...


----------



## Nahreen

susieserb said:


> Interesting that you pretty much bring up ATL; personally I stopped all HW shows except BH.  Why? I couldn't take all that screeching and screaming and finger pointing. For me BH had quiet *****iness which was tolerable BUT THE CLOSESTS! THE HOMES! SCENES OF BH's!  Those were my hooks.
> 
> Yet BH has become the part of the melting pot were all the HW have become one scummy lump.



I think that ATL did not bring the same luxury as BH. Because of this they need to be more fun to watch, however the ladies they now have are not as fun. It was more fun with Sheree, Kim and Nene om the show even though Kim constantly annoyed me.

BH also had fun arguments with Camille in the first season. That friend of hers with the electric cigar. She also had beautiful houses and thus brought the luxury to the show together with Lisa and Adrienne.

Taylor also brought some extravagant living with that tea party for her kids birthday even if it afterwards turned out they did not have any money.


----------



## horse17

susieserb said:


> Interesting that you pretty much bring up ATL; personally I stopped all HW shows except BH.  Why? I couldn't take all that screeching and screaming and finger pointing. For me BH had quiet *****iness which was tolerable BUT THE CLOSESTS! THE HOMES! SCENES OF BH's!  Those were my hooks.
> 
> Yet BH has become the part of the melting pot were all the HW have become one scummy lump.


while understand addiction is part of life for a lot of people, I enjoy seeing glamour, beautiful homes,  great lifestyles etc...._ and kim doesn't bring that to the table.._
_I don't know why my font changed??? wth?_


----------



## pjhm

I used to also enjoy Shahs of Sunset but now it is so vulgar I have to turn it off and watch the Voice instead. I'll be tuning out housewives if the screeching and repeat of scenes doesn't cease.


----------



## susieserb

pjhm said:


> I used to also enjoy Shahs of Sunset but now it is so vulgar I have to turn it off and watch the Voice instead. I'll be tuning out housewives if the screeching and repeat of scenes doesn't cease.


LOLOL I too am now watching The Voice...it's a new show for me!!!


----------



## pjhm

susieserb said:


> LOLOL I too am now watching The Voice...it's a new show for me!!!




Isn't it nice to see such fabulous talent for a change?


----------



## DivineMissM

susieserb said:


> Interesting that you pretty much bring up ATL; personally I stopped all HW shows except BH.  Why? I couldn't take all that screeching and screaming and finger pointing. For me BH had quiet *****iness which was tolerable BUT THE CLOSESTS! THE HOMES! SCENES OF BH's!  Those were my hooks.
> 
> Yet BH has become the part of the melting pot were all the HW have become one scummy lump.



Yep, BH and NYC are the only ones I still watch.  There's still enough of the fabulous houses and lifestyles that I still enjoy it.  NYC more so than BH.  BH is going downhill fast.


----------



## lucywife

I think BH is very dated in terms of looks/ poor PS and kind of slow comparing to NY, which is my favorite. Some "ladies" look like them arrived straight from 80s/90s.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> I think BH is very dated in terms of looks/ poor PS and kind of slow comparing to NY, which is my favorite. Some "ladies" look like them arrived straight from 80s/90s.



I agree with this. No disrespect to anyone, but I have said for years,IMO people from LA are mentally slower than New Yorkers. I don't know what it is, but whenever I meet someone born and raised from LA (including family members of mine), they don't seem to be as swift or have the same street smarts.

I find the BH women very weak. They can't seem to argue without crying or constantly using the term "bullying" because someone disagrees with them or confronts them. That would never fly in NYC (unless you are an upper east side spoiled brat)


----------



## beekmanhill

I've given up all but BH and NYC, and I doubt I'll watch BH next year.  The format has run its course and this cast has given all it is going to give (unless Yoyo returns, then I'll watch). 

Oh, I forgot, I'm watching Melbourne.  Its fun to see a different scene.   But the "plot" lines are just so tedious I doubt I'd watch another season.  Fun to see different styles, homes, restaurants, etc.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I agree with this. No disrespect to anyone, but I have said for years,IMO people from LA are mentally slower than New Yorkers. I don't know what it is, but whenever I meet someone born and raised from LA (including family members of mine), they don't seem to be as swift or have the same street smarts.
> 
> I find the BH women very weak. They can't seem to argue without crying or constantly using the term "bullying" because someone disagrees with them or confronts them. That would never fly in NYC (unless you are an upper east side spoiled brat)


 
you gotta stop generalizing NYC people vs. the rest of the world.  Mentally slower is reaching now


There is a girl that works with me, slow as molasses and dumb as a box of rock.  Born and raised in NYC upper east side...


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> you gotta stop generalizing NYC people vs. the rest of the world.  Mentally slower is reaching now
> 
> 
> There is a girl that works with me, slow as molasses and dumb as a box of rock.  Born and raised in NYC upper east side...




Thankyou....there are dumb as$$$ everywhere


----------



## Tivo

I really dislike Lisa R. I just think she's a big phony and I think, like Bethenny Frankel, she's constantly "on."


----------



## krissa

Finally watching part 3 of the reunion and it's infuriating to listen to Kim and Brandi shrieking. Granted, I don't care for them, but they seem like they have a comprehension problem.


----------



## gabrielle

Why do they allow kim to bully everyone?   It is so hard to watch her attack everyone.


----------



## gabrielle

Also Kim's brain is fried!  She can not remember most things


----------



## Tivo

This 3rd part of the reunion is a real shyt show.


----------



## Sassys

all of this drama over a dog. Are these people serious. I can't, I just can't.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> all of this drama over a dog. Are these people serious. I can't, I just can't.


And Lisa R. is pissing me off. She's a spiteful hippocrite too. She and Kim are very similar personalities. Lisa is so fake.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> And Lisa R. is pissing me off. She's a spiteful hippocrite too. She and Kim are very similar personalities. Lisa is so fake.



Never liked her and was pissed when it was announced she was joining.


----------



## fashiongirl26

Kim is such a vile b*tch. There I said. Bye Felicia [emoji112][emoji112][emoji112][emoji112][emoji112][emoji112][emoji112][emoji112][emoji112]


----------



## barbie444

Kim needs a slap in her face. She can't take responsibility for anything, her dog bites her niece and she doesnt think her dog has a problem it's nieces fault. I have never seen a sister so jealous of her other sister.  I can't stand Kim, Kyle should really drop her


----------



## barbie444

Kim is flipping CRAZY, she is completely brainwashed by Brandi. Kim should become a Scientologist, she is crazy enough for it.


----------



## Pinkcooper

barbie444 said:


> Kim needs a slap in her face. She can't take responsibility for anything, her dog bites her niece and she doesnt think her dog has a problem it's nieces fault. I have never seen a sister so jealous of her other sister.  I can't stand Kim, Kyle should really drop her




I love my dogs and they are my life but if they bite someone, I would be extremely upset with the dog not the victim. That's why if you love your animals, you need to teach them and make sure they won't hurt a human, for their own sake.  

Kim was probably coddled her entire life because she was the breadwinner in the family and always got her way. It's really sad to see a woman of her age not owning up to her mistakes.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Never liked her and was pissed when it was announced she was joining.


And she's getting away with a lot of her BS and obvious shyt stirring because Brandi and Kim have no attention span and are easily lead into dumb arguments and shouting matches.

Rinna is a snake. Now that I've seen it, I will never unsee it.


----------



## horse17

I love Andy!


----------



## Tivo

horse17 said:


> I love Andy!


He is so shady, lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim is a mess.  You're not in the hospital on a drip for 5 days over a simple bite!


You can tell she didn't want Kyle to get her side of the story out, because she kept interrupting her.


----------



## pjhm

Not me I can barely tolerate Andy he's a weak-knee coward


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim is a mess.  You're not in the hospital on a drip for 5 days over a simple bite!
> 
> 
> You can tell she didn't want Kyle to get her side of the story out, because she kept interrupting her.


She is a lunatic.


----------



## horse17

Tivo said:


> He is so shady, lol


oh totally!...he's such an instigator...and loves to stir things up in a sneaky way..he cracks me up..


----------



## susieserb

What's this three year sobriety thing? Maybe 18 months?


----------



## swags

I don't think Kyle should have posted pics of her kid in the hospital. Keep some things private!  Also we've seen Kingsley act aggressive on the show. We also saw that Kim did not seem to have control of the dog. I would not encourage my kids to go into a house with an aggressive dog and an aunt that is not altogether there. 
I think the show is causing more problems for Kim and Kyle. While its easy for the other ladies to side with Kyle, its not helping their relationship. I think Kim has a better relationship with Kathy because if Kathy talks about Kim to one of her friends, its not televised.


----------



## susieserb

I'm one of three girls and this is painful to watch.  Our middle sister is uber sensitive and there's always the issue of her feelings.  While substance abuse is not  present in our family this kind of fighting is.  Three friends/sisters gets a tad difficult; one tends to be left out at one point and  then there's those feelings....


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> all of this drama over a dog. Are these people serious. I can't, I just can't.



but the dog "is like my son," according to Kim


----------



## susieserb

Don't go there, don't go there...per Kim (ARE YOU KIDDING ME?)?


----------



## Ladybug09

Tivo said:


> I really dislike Lisa R. I just think she's a big phony and I think, like Bethenny Frankel, she's constantly "on."






yup she is!




Tivo said:


> He is so shady, lol


Supa shady!


----------



## Graw

+1
Andy throws more shade than a tree!  He is the Queen B of set ups!  





Tivo said:


> He is so shady, lol





pjhm said:


> Not me I can barely tolerate Andy he's a weak-knee coward





horse17 said:


> oh totally!...he's such an instigator...and loves to stir things up in a sneaky way..he cracks me up..





Ladybug09 said:


> yup she is!
> 
> 
> 
> Supa shady!


----------



## Ladybug09

Graw said:


> +1
> Andy throws more shade than a tree!  He is the Queen B of set ups!



Lol


----------



## needloub

Kim is damaged...and exhausting to watch.


----------



## lucywife

I wish Kyle would just drop Kim already, there is nothing to hold on to. If I had a relative, a sister, talking the way Kim spoke about her niece, I'd tell her to forget my name and never come near me or my kids. 
Kim clearly is brain damaged with all the drugs and drinking, what a manipulative nasty witch she is. It is true that drugs change addicts personality turning them into monsters.


----------



## pjhm

Andy seems a little afraid of Brandi- he backs off her even when the scenes show her in the wrong.
And when she spins her defensive answers he just says "ok"


----------



## pjhm

Also - it is so rich--Kim's dog bites Kyle's daughter and Kim blames Kyle for people finding out. Excuse me, Kim, you are legally responsible for your dog's actions. Kyle could have sued you!


----------



## lovesbmw

lucywife said:


> I wish Kyle would just drop Kim already, there is nothing to hold on to. If I had a relative, a sister, talking the way Kim spoke about her niece, I'd tell her to forget my name and never come near me or my kids.
> Kim clearly is brain damaged with all the drugs and drinking, what a manipulative nasty witch she is. It is true that drugs change addicts personality turning them into monsters.


Just watching Kim, she is destroying her friendship with her sister, If i was Kyle i"d walk away and not look back, eventually Kim will wake up i just hope it"s not going to be too late.


----------



## Bentley1

pjhm said:


> Not me I can barely tolerate Andy he's a weak-knee coward




Yep, he's a coward and can never get the full story or ask a lot of the hard questions, or at least follow through with them. He leaves me frustrated with his weak approach at all these reunions.


----------



## beekmanhill

I was so bored with the whole thing.  They should have wrapped it up in two episodes.  

Those texts of Lisa R were rather telling.  I wonder if she is a drunk Tweeter and texter.  

Without Yolanda I don't enjoy it.  I like Eileen, but she really doesn't offer much.  Lisa V seems to have given up;  she's supposedly leaving and just doing her own show.  

I would like for Kim to have told the "real story," whatever it was.


----------



## shoegal

swags said:


> I don't think Kyle should have posted pics of her kid in the hospital. Keep some things private!  Also we've seen Kingsley act aggressive on the show. We also saw that Kim did not seem to have control of the dog. I would not encourage my kids to go into a house with an aggressive dog and an aunt that is not altogether there.
> I think the show is causing more problems for Kim and Kyle. While its easy for the other ladies to side with Kyle, its not helping their relationship. I think Kim has a better relationship with Kathy because if Kathy talks about Kim to one of her friends, its not televised.




Why not? It's her kid and her experience. If Alexia didn't mind, who are Kim and her daughter to stop her? She didn't say Kim's dog bit her - in fact she didn't say it was a bite in the post they showed. She took a pic of her getting support as is her right. And I'm sure there's tons that's private. This was a nothing photo until Kim made a big deal of it. And we've seen Kyle get a bikini wax but a photo of your daughter in the hospital is too private?


----------



## swags

shoegal said:


> Why not? It's her kid and her experience. If Alexia didn't mind, who are Kim and her daughter to stop her? She didn't say Kim's dog bit her - in fact she didn't say it was a bite in the post they showed. She took a pic of her getting support as is her right. And I'm sure there's tons that's private. This was a nothing photo until Kim made a big deal of it. And we've seen Kyle get a bikini wax but a photo of your daughter in the hospital is too private?


 
Imo, they could have kept it private simply because Kim is nuts so why make things worse? Also Kyle keeps fake crying in that irritating choked up voice saying how hurt she is but I think that is all bs. Kyle won't walk away from Kim because the messed up relationship is keeping her famous.


----------



## shoegal

swags said:


> Imo, they could have kept it private simply because Kim is nuts so why make things worse? Also Kyle keeps fake crying in that irritating choked up voice saying how hurt she is but I think that is all bs. Kyle won't walk away from Kim because the messed up relationship is keeping her famous.




So anything that offends Kim is off limits? I don't think she's being fake about her emotions - I actually think she's pissed and that's why she cries. If she snapped on Kim just once I think Kim would back down. And I think Kyle would operate just fine on the show without Kim.


----------



## slang

shoegal said:


> Why not? It's her kid and her experience. If Alexia didn't mind, who are Kim and her daughter to stop her? She didn't say Kim's dog bit her - in fact she didn't say it was a bite in the post they showed. She took a pic of her getting support as is her right. And I'm sure there's tons that's private. This was a nothing photo until Kim made a big deal of it. And we've seen Kyle get a bikini wax but a photo of your daughter in the hospital is too private?



I agree, the pic didn't say anything. In fact you didn't even know why Alexia was in the hospital until Kim released a statement about it blaming Alexia.


----------



## 336

Kim needs help. At least show some concern that your niece is in the hospital?

Brandi gets so screechy it's annoying!


----------



## lucywife

shoegal said:


> So anything that offends Kim is off limits? I don't think she's being fake about her emotions - I actually think she's pissed and that's why she cries. If she snapped on Kim just once I think Kim would back down. And I think Kyle would operate just fine on the show without Kim.


 agree. I don't get what Kim is doing on the show anyway. With that dog/hospital situation, Kim is to blame because she is an irresponsible dog owner yet Kim will never admit that and is pissed because of the pictures. I mean...they lost me completely. If I were in Kyle's shoes, I would not let that go easily. 
And that finger pointing situation grates on my nerves.


----------



## shoegal

I agree - she should've called animal control. I would have.


----------



## susieserb

The best line in the WHOLE REUNION..was when this scene unfolded,  Kim kept saying her business should be kept private Lisa R (who I personally love) quipped, *"Then why are you on a reality TV show"  DIVINE!!!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle and Kim are great examples of 'it's ok to love and care for your family'..... from a distance.  Being family doesn't mean you have to be friends.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I always liked Lisa R but didn't care for her on the reunion show AT ALL. :/ 

But Lisa R is correct. She doesn't want to talk about a thing! She loves to deflect or I don't want to talk about it. 

She needs to off the show. She doesn't add anything anymore.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so let us get something in order - Kim and Brandi are no longer speaking.  So who will Brandi be 'friends' with next season, since none of the other women can stand her?


----------



## shoegal

DC-Cutie said:


> so let us get something in order - Kim and Brandi are no longer speaking.  So who will Brandi be 'friends' with next season, since none of the other women can stand her?




I actually hope she's not on the show next season. The only person leg is Yolanda for her to turn on. Perhaps if there is a new cast member that will be her new friend but I don't see anyone that's a mature adult befriending someone who has such limited conversational skills.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> so let us get something in order - Kim and Brandi are no longer speaking.  So who will Brandi be 'friends' with next season, since none of the other women can stand her?



I just read that Brandi said on her last podcast Bravo asked for a list of her friends who would want to do the show, but most of her friends don't want to do it


----------



## DC-Cutie

shoegal said:


> I actually hope she's not on the show next season. The only person leg is Yolanda for her to turn on. Perhaps if there is a new cast member that will be her new friend but I don't see anyone that's a mature adult befriending someone who has such limited conversational skills.


 
I think Yo is over her, too.


----------



## swags

shoegal said:


> So anything that offends Kim is off limits? I don't think she's being fake about her emotions - I actually think she's pissed and that's why she cries. If she snapped on Kim just once I think Kim would back down. And I think Kyle would operate just fine on the show without Kim.



Kyle was seekiing instagram followers to gain sympathy from strangers to offer prayers and love. She needed something to deflect from Mauricio and the tranny that was last seasons topic. If either sister cared about the other they would not do the show together.
I don't like Brandy, hate the shrill shrieking but I think she has a point about Kyle.


----------



## lucywife

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle and Kim are great examples of 'it's ok to love and care for your family'..... from a distance.  Being family doesn't mean you have to be friends.


 Yes!


----------



## fashiongirl26

susieserb said:


> The best line in the WHOLE REUNION..was when this scene unfolded,  Kim kept saying her business should be kept private Lisa R (who I personally love) quipped, *"Then why are you on a reality TV show"  DIVINE!!!*




Yes!  I laughed my *** off. Lisa was like BA BAM!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle and Kim are great examples of 'it's ok to love and care for your family'..... from a distance.  Being family doesn't mean you have to be friends.



Amen


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> Kyle was seekiing instagram followers to gain sympathy from strangers to offer prayers and love. She needed something to deflect from Mauricio and the tranny that was last seasons topic. If either sister cared about the other they would not do the show together.
> I don't like Brandy, hate the shrill shrieking but I think she has a point about Kyle.


Wait? Mauricio was with a tranny?  Is that what ur saying? If so how did I miss that?

Okay googled the information; I remember rumors of an affair but not these deets.


----------



## Tivo

susieserb said:


> The best line in the WHOLE REUNION..was when this scene unfolded,  Kim kept saying her business should be kept private Lisa R (who I personally love) quipped, *"Then why are you on a reality TV show"  DIVINE!!!*


It was a great line! Also nice was Kim retorting that Lisa's hippocrite *** said her husband, etc is off limits. It's obvious how Lisa wants to be viewed on this show, but she's way too "Taylor Armstrong" for me at this point. Eileen is the only housewife with a leg to stand on.


----------



## pink1

I am still trying to process Kim's logic.  I love my 2 dogs like no other.  But they don't compare to my child.  And how she could act like she is the victim when her dog bit someone?!  It was annoying.  I kept muting her when she spoke.

Kim is a whackado.  She can take Brandi and head on out of this show.


----------



## talexs

Just watched part 3 of the reunion, wow. I never thought I would say this but Kim is worse than Brandi, I really hope she doesn't return next season. I really feel for Kyle, I could be off, but her sadness over her relationship--or lack thereof--with Kim seemed genuine and Kim just sat there with a smug grin on her face.


----------



## paper_flowers

Watching Kim and Kyle was making my blood pressure skyrocket. They weren't even arguing. Kim just kept talking over everyone and was the most vile thing I'd seen in quite some time. What an awful messed up person Kim is, and Kyle just made me sad. I don't even know what to really think. It was just insane and frustrating to watch


----------



## talexs

paper_flowers said:


> Watching Kim and Kyle was making my blood pressure skyrocket. They weren't even arguing. Kim just kept talking over everyone and was the most vile thing I'd seen in quite some time. What an awful messed up person Kim is, and Kyle just made me sad. I don't even know what to really think. *It was just insane and frustrating to watch*



Yes! I kept shaking my head because Kim will never get it, there is no reasoning with her, no conversations to be had, once she gets going it's like hold on tight because you never know what she'll do next.


----------



## swags

I was also irritated by Lisa R's fake crying over her dad never letting her have her voice and saying that's why she sent mean texts to Kim.  It would have been better for her to admit that her blood was boiling over Kim's behavior and she lost her cool via text. 


I hope this is the last of Kim as well as Brandi, Kyle, Lisa R and maybe Lisa V. I think Eileen could have another chance and Yolanda might have one more season in her.


----------



## coconutsboston

Graw said:


> +1
> Andy throws more shade than a tree!  He is the Queen B of set ups!



What on earth did Andy do to his face?  He looks as bad as Brandi - I actually did a double take thinking it was the cartoon version of him from WWHL.  



meluvs2shop said:


> I always liked Lisa R but didn't care for her on the reunion show AT ALL. :/
> 
> But Lisa R is correct. She doesn't want to talk about a thing! She loves to deflect or I don't want to talk about it.
> 
> She needs to off the show. She doesn't add anything anymore.



I am OVER her and I really used to like her too.  She's an actress - does she expect the audience to buy those being real tears when Kim called her out for sending those texts?  Give me a break.  

I think she has real issues with the way she either starts crying to get the attention off her, or leaps up and lunges with her daggers out like she's going to choke the life out of whomever crossed her that time.  


I just noticed how bloodshot Kim's eyes are!  I'm sick of her same old tired line, "Do you want me to tell?  Don't MAKE ME TELL!"


----------



## Bentley1

I'm just so happy that both Kim and Lisa R's true colors came out this season. They had way too many people on their bandwagon. They're both extremely vile in their own way. I have a feeling Lisa R will definitely be back next season, she brought way too much drama for bravo to send her packing. 
Kim needs to be put out of her misery and go crawl in a hole somewhere and heal. The woman is sick in every way imaginable.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Lisa R should cut her losses if she wants more multi million dollar depend commercials bc I gave her the crazy look  a lot while watching the reunion.


----------



## slang

Kim is vile. To shut down the conversation about the dog bite because the dog is like her son and her kids are off limits?!?!
No matter how she feels about Kyle, her niece is her flesh & blood and to blame her for the attack and for Kim to make herself the victim is truly bizarre.
Kyle can post what ever she wants on Instagram. In fact if I was Kyle I'd make sure everyone knew about Kim's dog. It's dangerous and Kim's friends & neighbours should know. There is no way Kim would have even sent the dog for training if this never came out, she only did that to save face. So thankfully this all came out.
Kim should not be a dog owner, so if this embarrasses her, good!


----------



## swags

Sometimes kids tease dogs and then when they get bit, they don't admit it and their parents go ballistic. If Kim doesn't ask about her niece, maybe the niece is a jerk, you know? 
I'm not sticking up for Kim. I agree she should not have a dog with aggressive tendencies. But I'm not sure I believe Kyle and her daughter are victims. And I still think the instagram pic was tacky. They look like idiots posing for the pictures with their professional makeup done like they are at a photo shoot. The entire family comes off like a bunch of a-holes.


----------



## zaara10

slang said:


> Kim is vile. To shut down the conversation about the dog bite because the dog is like her son and her kids are off limits?!?!
> 
> No matter how she feels about Kyle, her niece is her flesh & blood and to blame her for the attack and for Kim to make herself the victim is truly bizarre.
> 
> Kyle can post what ever she wants on Instagram. In fact if I was Kyle I'd make sure everyone knew about Kim's dog. It's dangerous and Kim's friends & neighbours should know. There is no way Kim would have even sent the dog for training if this never came out, she only did that to save face. So thankfully this all came out.
> 
> Kim should not be a dog owner, so if this embarrasses her, good!




I completely agree. Saying her dog is like her son & that he's Monty's best friend had me honestly rolling my eyes. And saying "she got a bite on her f'ing finger" about her niece is not cool. 
Did kim visit alexia in the hospital? 
I don't think I could move on w/ a sister who would be so mean & spiteful toward my child. That's crossing the line. Plus I wouldn't be able to have a relationship w/ a sister who chooses to be friends w/ someone who has threatened to physically harm me & said horrible things about my marriage. 
They either need to step away & take a long break, or go to family therapy.


----------



## slang

swags said:


> Sometimes kids tease dogs and then when they get bit, they don't admit it and their parents go ballistic. If Kim doesn't ask about her niece, maybe the niece is a jerk, you know?
> I'm not sticking up for Kim. I agree she should not have a dog with aggressive tendencies. But I'm not sure I believe Kyle and her daughter are victims. And I still think the instagram pic was tacky. They look like idiots posing for the pictures with their professional makeup done like they are at a photo shoot. The entire family comes off like a bunch of a-holes.



She's not a kid, she's in college - it's not like a 5 y/o playing with a dog and she's not the first victim. Have you seen the pics of Kim's friend who was also attacked. That happened before Alexia and what actions did Kim take to make sure it didn't happen again. She didn't put the dog back into training until after it bit Alexia which is the 3rd person it's bit and she still has the dog. Her friend is suing her over that attack which serves her right IMO.
I thought the Instagram pics were cute. Her & her kids in their pjs sleeping at the hospital trying to cheer up Alexia. Her kids posted the pics too so even if Kyle didn't post they would still be out there. No one knew it had anything to do with a dog bite, Kim is the one who released a statement about that.


----------



## swags

slang said:


> She's not a kid, she's in college - it's not like a 5 y/o playing with a dog and she's not the first victim. Have you seen the pics of Kim's friend who was also attacked. That happened before Alexia and what actions did Kim take to make sure it didn't happen again. She didn't put the dog back into training until after it bit Alexia which is the 3rd person it's bit and she still has the dog. Her friend is suing her over that attack which serves her right IMO.
> I thought the Instagram pics were cute. Her & her kids in their pjs sleeping at the hospital trying to cheer up Alexia. Her kids posted the pics too so even if Kyle didn't post they would still be out there. No one knew it had anything to do with a dog bite, Kim is the one who released a statement about that.


 


I agree, Kim shouldn't have that dog. But I also think Kyle should have told her kids not to go over there since its known that Kims pit is aggressive.  I won't go to homes of people with aggressive dogs. I wouldn't let my children go to a home with an aggressive dog and if my adult child went anyway, I would be upset with her as well as the irresponsible dog owner. 
Still think hospital pics are needing attention seeking nonsense. So what if nobody posted it was a dog bite? Every person replying will be "omg, so sorry what happened?" Plus it makes the hospital visit look a lot less serious. Kyle looked like she was having a good time at the hospital then on the reunion acts like the kid almost died. 
Gimme a break. Kyle and Kim may have even cooked some of this up so people will discuss them and they can milk another season of the show. They are getting more attention for acting this way.


----------



## hermes_lemming

krissa said:


> Finally watching part 3 of the reunion and it's infuriating to listen to Kim and Brandi shrieking. Granted, I don't care for them, but they seem like they have a comprehension problem.


They scream because they're angry and too dumb to respond in logical fashion.


Tivo said:


> She is a lunatic.


Agreed


needloub said:


> Kim is damaged...and exhausting to watch.


Yep


swags said:


> Sometimes kids tease dogs and then when they get bit, they don't admit it and their parents go ballistic. If Kim doesn't ask about her niece, maybe the niece is a jerk, you know?


You cannot be serious..


slang said:


> She's not a kid, she's in college - it's not like a 5 y/o playing with a dog and she's not the first victim. Have you seen the pics of Kim's friend who was also attacked. That happened before Alexia and what actions did Kim take to make sure it didn't happen again. She didn't put the dog back into training until after it bit Alexia which is the 3rd person it's bit and she still has the dog. Her friend is suing her over that attack which serves her right IMO.
> I thought the Instagram pics were cute. Her & her kids in their pjs sleeping at the hospital trying to cheer up Alexia. Her kids posted the pics too so even if Kyle didn't post they would still be out there. No one knew it had anything to do with a dog bite, Kim is the one who released a statement about that.


This


----------



## hermes_lemming

beekmanhill said:


> I've given up all but BH and NYC, and I doubt I'll watch BH next year.  The format has run its course and this cast has given all it is going to give (unless Yoyo returns, then I'll watch).
> 
> Oh, I forgot, I'm watching Melbourne.  Its fun to see a different scene.   But the "plot" lines are just so tedious I doubt I'd watch another season.  Fun to see different styles, homes, restaurants, etc.


Melbourne is painful to watch


DC-Cutie said:


> you gotta stop generalizing NYC people vs. the rest of the world.  Mentally slower is reaching now
> 
> 
> There is a girl that works with me, slow as molasses and dumb as a box of rock.  Born and raised in NYC upper east side...


Thank you


----------



## Love4H

zaara10 said:


> I completely agree. Saying her dog is like her son & that he's Monty's best friend had me honestly rolling my eyes. And saying "she got a bite on her f'ing finger" about her niece is not cool.
> Did kim visit alexia in the hospital?
> I don't think I could move on w/ a sister who would be so mean & spiteful toward my child. That's crossing the line. Plus I wouldn't be able to have a relationship w/ a sister who chooses to be friends w/ someone who has threatened to physically harm me & said horrible things about my marriage.
> They either need to step away & take a long break, or go to family therapy.



We adopted a new dog in August and also by that time we had a 3 months old puppy living with us, we found him at the nearby forest. 

We also  had a new family of home workers moved in at the same time. The family was a refugee couple from a war zone with 2 kids and we felt really bad for them. We helped them with their refugee documents and gave them a well paid job and housing too. However as soon as they moved in we saw that youngest child was really mean to the dogs. I thought she was traumatized from the war, she's only 5 but she really enjoyed hurting them.  Our dogs refused playing with those children and if they did they always had cuts on their feet and body. Our little 3 months old puppy was so scared of that girl he would hide his tail and start peeing every time he saw her. We refused to think that child was vile because she's only 5 years old. I thought maybe the shelter dog is too aggressive and the puppy is just silly. Until I saw the girl talking to herself what else she was planning to do to dogs and how much fun it was when they were crying. Once I heard screams and came outside and saw the girl laughing and our shelter adopted dog attacking her protecting our little puppy who laying in his pee on the ground behind the shelter dog all scared and screaming. 
Later the father of the girl said the dogs attacked his girl out of no reason and that we should put them asleep or he would call police. 

We asked the family of workers to leave as we didn't feel comfortable with them living in our house. Since they left the shelter dog has not attacked anyone and the puppy is not scared of people and them both don't have cuts on them.


----------



## TinksDelite

talexs said:


> Just watched part 3 of the reunion, wow. I never thought I would say this but Kim is worse than Brandi, I really hope she doesn't return next season. I really feel for Kyle, I could be off, but her sadness over her relationship--or lack thereof--with Kim seemed genuine and Kim just sat there with a smug grin on her face.


 


paper_flowers said:


> Watching Kim and Kyle was making my blood pressure skyrocket. They weren't even arguing. Kim just kept talking over everyone and was the most vile thing I'd seen in quite some time. What an awful messed up person Kim is, and Kyle just made me sad. I don't even know what to really think. It was just insane and frustrating to watch


 
In my opinion, Kim is not in a good place in her 'recovery'.. she has the classic signs of a 'dry drunk':

From http://alcoholrehab.com/addiction-recovery/dry-drunk-syndrome/
The term _dry drunk_ is believed to originate from 12 Step recovery groups. It is used to describe those who no longer drink alcohol but in many ways behave like they were still in the midst of addiction. The dry drunk may be full of resentment and anger. Instead of finding joy in their life away from alcohol, they can act as if they were serving a prison sentence. The only change this person has made is to stop drinking, but in other respects their life remains the same. Friends and family can complain that the dry drunk is almost as hard to be around as they were when drinking. In AA, they describe it as a person that hasnt touched alcohol in years, but have not yet managed to get sober.


----------



## swags

Love4H said:


> We adopted a new dog in August and also by that time we had a 3 months old puppy living with us, we found him at the nearby forest.
> 
> We also  had a new family of home workers moved in at the same time. The family was a refugee couple from a war zone with 2 kids and we felt really bad for them. We helped them with their refugee documents and gave them a well paid job and housing too. However as soon as they moved in we saw that youngest child was really mean to the dogs. I thought she was traumatized from the war, she's only 5 but she really enjoyed hurting them.  Our dogs refused playing with those children and if they did they always had cuts on their feet and body. Our little 3 months old puppy was so scared of that girl he would hide his tail and start peeing every time he saw her. We refused to think that child was vile because she's only 5 years old. I thought maybe the shelter dog is too aggressive and the puppy is just silly. Until I saw the girl talking to herself what else she was planning to do to dogs and how much fun it was when they were crying. Once I heard screams and came outside and saw the girl laughing and our shelter adopted dog attacking her protecting our little puppy who laying in his pee on the ground behind the shelter dog all scared and screaming.
> Later the father of the girl said the dogs attacked his girl out of no reason and that we should put them asleep or he would call police.
> 
> We asked the family of workers to leave as we didn't feel comfortable with them living in our house. Since they left the shelter dog has not attacked anyone and the puppy is not scared of people and them both don't have cuts on them.



How awful. Some kids are simply.mean. I had a friend with an a-hole daughter who we caught teasing my dog and hitting him. Since then, I don't encourage any people to bring their kids over. The parents tend to want to socialize and not watch their kids.
While I think Kim is not an optimum pet owner of a pit bull I see Kyle as  drama queen who has turned the bite into a photo op and an excuse to gain sympathy and fans over her sister.


----------



## fashiongirl26

TinksDelite said:


> In my opinion, Kim is not in a good place in her 'recovery'.. she has the classic signs of a 'dry drunk':
> 
> From http://alcoholrehab.com/addiction-recovery/dry-drunk-syndrome/
> The term _dry drunk_ is believed to originate from 12 Step recovery groups. It is used to describe those who no longer drink alcohol but in many ways behave like they were still in the midst of addiction. The dry drunk may be full of resentment and anger. Instead of finding joy in their life away from alcohol, they can act as if they were serving a prison sentence. The only change this person has made is to stop drinking, but in other respects their life remains the same. Friends and family can complain that the dry drunk is almost as hard to be around as they were when drinking. In AA, they describe it as a person that hasnt touched alcohol in years, but have not yet managed to get sober.




I think you nailed it. It explains her erratic behavior and continuous resentment and hatred towards Kyle.


----------



## Nishi621

swags said:


> Sometimes kids tease dogs and then when they get bit, they don't admit it and their parents go ballistic. If Kim doesn't ask about her niece, maybe the niece is a jerk, you know?
> I'm not sticking up for Kim. I agree she should not have a dog with aggressive tendencies. But I'm not sure I believe Kyle and her daughter are victims. And I still think the instagram pic was tacky. They look like idiots posing for the pictures with their professional makeup done like they are at a photo shoot. The entire family comes off like a bunch of a-holes.



Really??? I am sorry, Kyle's daughter is 17 years old and they have dogs of their own in their house. I would seriously doubt Kyle's daughter was teasing the dog. Plus, the dog has gone after other people and has been shown to be out of control, give me a break!

And, every one of them says "don't talk about my kids " but, yet, they all go around talking about everyone else's kids. Kim should not even said one word insinuating her niece was at fault in any way!


----------



## Nishi621

slang said:


> She's not a kid, she's in college - it's not like a 5 y/o playing with a dog and she's not the first victim. Have you seen the pics of Kim's friend who was also attacked. That happened before Alexia and what actions did Kim take to make sure it didn't happen again. She didn't put the dog back into training until after it bit Alexia which is the 3rd person it's bit and she still has the dog. Her friend is suing her over that attack which serves her right IMO.
> I thought the Instagram pics were cute. Her & her kids in their pjs sleeping at the hospital trying to cheer up Alexia. Her kids posted the pics too so even if Kyle didn't post they would still be out there. No one knew it had anything to do with a dog bite, Kim is the one who released a statement about that.




Thank you!! ITA 100%%!


----------



## Nishi621

swags said:


> I agree, Kim shouldn't have that dog. But I also think Kyle should have told her kids not to go over there since its known that Kims pit is aggressive.  I won't go to homes of people with aggressive dogs. I wouldn't let my children go to a home with an aggressive dog and if my adult child went anyway, I would be upset with her as well as the irresponsible dog owner.
> Still think hospital pics are needing attention seeking nonsense. So what if nobody posted it was a dog bite? Every person replying will be "omg, so sorry what happened?" Plus it makes the hospital visit look a lot less serious. Kyle looked like she was having a good time at the hospital then on the reunion acts like the kid almost died.
> Gimme a break. Kyle and Kim may have even cooked some of this up so people will discuss them and they can milk another season of the show. They are getting more attention for acting this way.



She did not act like the kid almost died, she said she needed some sort of surgery.

Kyle is awful for posting a pic of her in the hospital with her daughter but Kim is ok for having a dog who bites people over and over again and then constantly says the person was in the wrong. Guess the friend of Kim's who got bit by the dog was wrong and teasing the dog also. :okay:


----------



## zippie

That dog is going to turn on Kim one day, mark my words.  I am an animal lover and feel bad for the dog.  Kim is the last person to have a Pit Bull, *she* should be euthanized.


----------



## guccimamma

kim is just pickled from head to toe.  can't be saved.  she may pull it together from time to time, but she's just damaged.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zippie said:


> That dog is going to turn on Kim one day, mark my words.  I am an animal lover and feel bad for the dog.  Kim is the last person to have a Pit Bull, *she* should be euthanized.


 


If I remember correctly, the dog is no longer in Kim's possession.


All I know is I hate when people say 'oh my dog doesn't bite'.  My response 'he has teeth doesn't he?'


Meaning, he/she can bite at anytime.  Even the most loveable dogs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/16/kim-richards-arrested-in-bev-hills-alcohol-suspected/


*Kim Richards* was arrested at the Beverly Hills Hotel early Thursday morning -- after allegedly going on a drunken rampage and kicking a police officer ... TMZ has learned.
Sources tell us ... Richards had been hanging out at the famous Polo Lounge inside the hotel and was asked to leave because she was too hammered and being "unruly." 
We're told Richards went to a bathroom and refused to come out. Cops were called to the scene and we're told they had to "drag her out" of the bathroom.
Richards -- who has struggled with substance abuse in the past -- was reportedly belligerent, slurring her speech and reeked of booze. 
We're told Kim was taken to a nearby jail -- where she allegedly kicked a police officer. 
She's been charged with trespass, resisting arrest, battery on a police officer and drunk in public. 
Cops issued a citation to Richards -- and she was later released.
Richards' sobriety was called into question on the recent "Real Housewives" reunion special -- when Lisa Rinna suggested that Kim was on something during a car ride earlier in the season.
Kim had admitted that she had taken a pain pill -- but was adamant she had not fallen off the wagon.


----------



## beekmanhill

http://www.inquisitr.com/1901763/ki...o-her-home-sister-kyle-is-reportedly-furious/

Supposedly, dog is back with Kim.


----------



## AECornell

Another pain pill? Just because you have an alcohol addiction doesn't mean you don't have a pill addiction, Kim. Girl needs some serious help.


----------



## zaara10

Kim has pushed everyone away so she can't expect anyone to rush to help her now. Just check yourself in somewhere Kim; you clearly need professional help.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> If I remember correctly, the dog is no longer in Kim's possession.
> 
> 
> All I know is I hate when people say 'oh my dog doesn't bite'.  My response 'he has teeth doesn't he?'
> 
> 
> Meaning, he/she can bite at anytime.  Even the most loveable dogs.




She has the dog back


----------



## Glitterandstuds

*Kim Richards*

*Arrested In Bev Hills *

*Allegedly Drunk, Kicked Police Officer*


*           4/16/2015 11:08 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF         *

                                Exclusive Details
                                   ll-media.tmz.com/2015/04/16/0416-kim-richards-tmz-5.jpg*Kim Richards* was  arrested at the Beverly Hills Hotel early Thursday morning -- after  allegedly going on a drunken rampage and kicking a police officer ...  TMZ has learned.
 Sources tell us ... Richards had been hanging out at the famous Polo  Lounge inside the hotel and was asked to leave because she was too  hammered and being "unruly." 
 We're told Richards went to a bathroom and refused to come out. Cops  were called to the scene and we're told they had to "drag her out" of  the bathroom.
 Richards -- who has struggled with substance abuse in the past -- was  reportedly belligerent, slurring her speech and reeked of booze. 
 We're told Kim was taken to a nearby jail -- where she allegedly kicked a police officer. 
 She's been charged with trespass, resisting arrest, battery on a police officer and drunk in public. 
 Cops issued a citation to Richards -- and she was later released.
 Richards' sobriety was called into question on the recent "Real  Housewives" reunion special -- when Lisa Rinna suggested that Kim was on  something during a car ride earlier in the season.
 Kim had admitted that she had taken a pain pill -- but was adamant she had not fallen off the wagon. 




Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/16/kim-richards-arrested-in-bev-hills-alcohol-suspected/#ixzz3XV9wV2EZ
​


----------



## bisbee

Wow - she needs to be in a mental institution.  Maybe this will do it.

At least she'll stop talking about her "sobriety".


----------



## pursegrl12

Interesting! I thought she had been sober for THREE YEARS! as she kept saying.


----------



## angelcove

I hope she can overcome this addiction.


----------



## fashiongirl26

pursegrl12 said:


> Interesting! I thought she had been sober for THREE YEARS! as she kept saying.




I still think she was on something during the reunion. Her behavior was so erratic and manipulative. If deflection was a major, girl would have a PhD in it.


----------



## shoegal

I think she slurred her words all season. I guess all those Kyle bashers will blame her for this too


----------



## GirlieShoppe

WHOA! Very sad... not surprising, but very sad.


----------



## Love4H

swags said:


> How awful. Some kids are simply.mean. I had a friend with an a-hole daughter who we caught teasing my dog and hitting him. Since then, I don't encourage any people to bring their kids over. The parents tend to want to socialize and not watch their kids.
> While I think Kim is not an optimum pet owner of a pit bull I see Kyle as  drama queen who has turned the bite into a photo op and an excuse to gain sympathy and fans over her sister.



Actually I believe Kim's dog bit the girl without much teasing. The dog was VERY misbehaved and poorly trained, and always very hyper. Plus irrational behavior of Kim just spoiled the dog even more. 
He needs very good and strict training regime. 

But I do believe Kyle is a drama queen and used that situation for a photo op. 

On the other hand I remember long time ago I was attacked by a bear at a zoo. Meaning it jumped on me and hit me hard so I felt down. Thankfully the trainer hold it on the leash and this saved me. But you should've seen my mom! She's a very slim woman of 90 pounds yet 3 men were holding her from going bazooka on that bear. She was a mother lion protecting her baby!  
So I understand Kyle going crazy for her baby being attacked.


----------



## krissa

Will tmz think of her children?!? I can't believe they'd report such a thing. (Sarcasm)


----------



## Love4H

Glitterandstuds said:


> *Kim Richards*
> 
> *Arrested In Bev Hills *
> 
> *Allegedly Drunk, Kicked Police Officer*
> 
> 
> *           4/16/2015 11:08 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF         *
> 
> Exclusive Details
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/04/16/0416-kim-richards-tmz-5.jpg*Kim Richards* was  arrested at the Beverly Hills Hotel early Thursday morning -- after  allegedly going on a drunken rampage and kicking a police officer ...  TMZ has learned.
> Sources tell us ... Richards had been hanging out at the famous Polo  Lounge inside the hotel and was asked to leave because she was too  hammered and being "unruly."
> We're told Richards went to a bathroom and refused to come out. Cops  were called to the scene and we're told they had to "drag her out" of  the bathroom.
> Richards -- who has struggled with substance abuse in the past -- was  reportedly belligerent, slurring her speech and reeked of booze.
> We're told Kim was taken to a nearby jail -- where she allegedly kicked a police officer.
> She's been charged with trespass, resisting arrest, battery on a police officer and drunk in public.
> Cops issued a citation to Richards -- and she was later released.
> Richards' sobriety was called into question on the recent "Real  Housewives" reunion special -- when Lisa Rinna suggested that Kim was on  something during a car ride earlier in the season.
> Kim had admitted that she had taken a pain pill -- but was adamant she had not fallen off the wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/16/kim-richards-arrested-in-bev-hills-alcohol-suspected/#ixzz3XV9wV2EZ
> ​




Lol. 
I bet Kim is going to make it Kyle's fault.


----------



## Tivo

So I wonder if she's been using this whole time? What a lush!


----------



## DC-Cutie

krissa said:


> Will tmz think of her children?!? I can't believe they'd report such a thing. (Sarcasm)




Exactly.  LOL



Tivo said:


> So I wonder if she's been using this whole time? What a lush!


 
I don't think she's ever been sober


----------



## guccimamma

angelcove said:


> I hope she can overcome this addiction.



i think her brain has turned to mush.


----------



## Sweetpea83

krissa said:


> Will tmz think of her children?!? I can't believe they'd report such a thing. (Sarcasm)


----------



## GoGlam

Ohhhh Kim! Much harder to deny it now, isn't it? She is a mess.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I assume a blood test was performed on Kim.  It'll be interesting to hear the results.


----------



## beekmanhill

It's sad.  I hope she gets real help.


----------



## afcgirl

fashiongirl26 said:


> I still think she was on something during the reunion. Her behavior was so erratic and manipulative. If deflection was a major, girl would have a PhD in it.


 
Yes.


She has been on something all season, IMO.


----------



## Bentley1

She is disgusting. Just everything about her.


----------



## Graw

I froze when Kim said the dog is like a son to her when she is actually talking to her sister about her flesh and blood niece.  


I don't know if anyone else heard this during the reunion, but Kim blurted the infection is Kyles fault because Kyle waited 2 days to start antibiotics after the doctor gave it to her. 

We can't call the doctors office or pharmacy to find out if this is true because of Hippa.  Either way Kim should have compassion. 




lucywife said:


> agree. I don't get what Kim is doing on the show anyway. With that dog/hospital situation, Kim is to blame because she is an irresponsible dog owner yet Kim will never admit that and is pissed because of the pictures. I mean...they lost me completely. If I were in Kyle's shoes, I would not let that go easily.
> 
> And that finger pointing situation grates on my nerves.







swags said:


> Imo, they could have kept it private simply because Kim is nuts so why make things worse? Also Kyle keeps fake crying in that irritating choked up voice saying how hurt she is but I think that is all bs. Kyle won't walk away from Kim because the messed up relationship is keeping her famous.







sgj99 said:


> but the dog "is like my son," according to Kim







DC-Cutie said:


> Kim is a mess.  You're not in the hospital on a drip for 5 days over a simple bite!
> 
> 
> You can tell she didn't want Kyle to get her side of the story out, because she kept interrupting her.







barbie444 said:


> Kim needs a slap in her face. She can't take responsibility for anything, her dog bites her niece and she doesnt think her dog has a problem it's nieces fault. I have never seen a sister so jealous of her other sister.  I can't stand Kim, Kyle should really drop her


----------



## pjhm

The owner is responsible for the acts of the dog. She looks like a fool blaming Kyle and defending the poorly behaved animal. Kim should sit in the dog crate.


----------



## SouthTampa

Love4H said:


> We adopted a new dog in August and also by that time we had a 3 months old puppy living with us, we found him at the nearby forest.
> 
> We also  had a new family of home workers moved in at the same time. The family was a refugee couple from a war zone with 2 kids and we felt really bad for them. We helped them with their refugee documents and gave them a well paid job and housing too. However as soon as they moved in we saw that youngest child was really mean to the dogs. I thought she was traumatized from the war, she's only 5 but she really enjoyed hurting them.  Our dogs refused playing with those children and if they did they always had cuts on their feet and body. Our little 3 months old puppy was so scared of that girl he would hide his tail and start peeing every time he saw her. We refused to think that child was vile because she's only 5 years old. I thought maybe the shelter dog is too aggressive and the puppy is just silly. Until I saw the girl talking to herself what else she was planning to do to dogs and how much fun it was when they were crying. Once I heard screams and came outside and saw the girl laughing and our shelter adopted dog attacking her protecting our little puppy who laying in his pee on the ground behind the shelter dog all scared and screaming.
> Later the father of the girl said the dogs attacked his girl out of no reason and that we should put them asleep or he would call police.
> 
> We asked the family of workers to leave as we didn't feel comfortable with them living in our house. Since they left the shelter dog has not attacked anyone and the puppy is not scared of people and them both don't have cuts on them.


What a horrible story.   Unfortunately a child can have "issues" at an early age.   My Brother in Law is a school psychologist and discussed how a five year old had set a dog on fire!


----------



## pjhm

Do u really think Alexia who lives with 3 dogs tormented Kim,s pit bull?


----------



## SouthTampa

zaara10 said:


> kim has pushed everyone away so she can't expect anyone to rush to help her now. Just check yourself in somewhere kim; you clearly need professional help.


stat!


----------



## krissa

Love4H said:


> Lol.
> I bet Kim is going to make it Kyle's fault.



For sure! She watched the reunion and was do upset she relapsed! Plus Kyle abandoned her so she turned to the bottle. I hope bravo let's her go to get her ish together.


----------



## swags

pjhm said:


> Do u really think Alexia who lives with 3 dogs tormented Kim,s pit bull?


 
I don't think she did. My neighbor was attacked several years ago by a pit bull who was "well behaved" He mauled her and her dog as they started off on a walk. I know there is a lot of debate on the breed and I don't want to get too off topic but I still wish people would take some responsibility for their kids. If I had a drunken sober sister with a pit, I would forbid my kids to go there. We've seen the dog act aggressive on the show. We saw that Kim did not have control of the dog. I'm reading here that the dog attacked someone else prior to the daughter. Kim is in denial about everything. There is no way I would visit. I'm glad it wasn't little Porsha who got attacked. I did not mean to sound callous about the girl who got bit but its not a safe environment to go to in the first place. 


I don't blame Kyle for Kim's problems but I do think she is using the situation to be portrayed as the good sister on the show. I don't know if sobriety is in Kim' future but I don't think its obtainable while she films a show that revolves around gossiping women.


----------



## lucywife

I agree with everyone who said that Kim was never sober. Everything about her is like a black hole of negativity and destruction, a complete mess.
her kids (she cares so much about) must be mortified ((


----------



## krissa

Kim is an a-hole. She needs tough love bc these coddling hasn't worked.


----------



## Bentley1

Graw said:


> I froze when Kim said the dog is like a son to her when she is actually talking to her sister about her flesh and blood niece.
> 
> 
> *I don't know if anyone else heard this during the reunion, but Kim blurted the infection is Kyles fault because Kyle waited 2 days to start antibiotics after the doctor gave it to her. *
> 
> We can't call the doctors office or pharmacy to find out if this is true because of Hippa.  Either way Kim should have compassion.



Yeah, I heard the dummy say that twice.  It doesn't matter IF that even happened.  I don't know how she would even be privy to that info, I can't see Kyle fessing up to something like that to Kim of all people.  But the fact remains that Kim's dog bit Kyle's daughter & Kim is in NO way apologetic or remorseful. She has turned it all around to make herself and the dog the victims and has attempted to villainize Kyle and her poor niece. Who behaves that way past the age of 5?  She makes my stomach turn, I can't believe Kyle is still interested in having a relationship with this POC.


----------



## LemonDrop

Don't talk about Kim. No one is to question her sobriety !!


----------



## slang

Kyle said in her blog this week that the infection was missed by the original doctor since they didnt know the bite went down to the bone. It wasnt dectected for 5 days so I'm not sure how Kim knew there was an infection that Alexia needed to take antibiotics for when the doctor didnt even know...


----------



## bagsforme

I assumed the dog was euthanized after the bite since she said on the reunion show that it "went to a farm".  Andy kept pushing it and her expression and almost melt down made me think thats what happened.  
She probably told her kids that for some reason.

No denying the sobriety now.  I hope she and Brandy do not return.


----------



## slang

bagsforme said:


> I assumed the dog was euthanized after the bite since she said on the reunion show that it "went to a farm".  Andy kept pushing it and her expression and almost melt down made me think thats what happened.
> She probably told her kids that for some reason.
> 
> No denying the sobriety now.  I hope she and Brandy do not return.



Nope, she kept the dog & still has it


----------



## lucywife

bagsforme said:


> I assumed the dog was euthanized after the bite since she said on the reunion show that it "went to a farm".  Andy kept pushing it and her expression and almost melt down made me think thats what happened.


 very possible and if it didn't happen yet-it eventually will because Kim cant handle that dog and can't be bothered to follow up with the training [obviously] until it's too late. I don't know why her grown a** children won't step in, they are old enough to understand what's what. 
I hope she'd find some cult or religion that will keep her occupied and sober and away from reality TV.


----------



## zaara10

I still can't believe how heartless Kim is, trying to blame the dog bite incident on her niece. I wouldn't allow her around my kids anymore if I were Kyle.


----------



## Pinkcooper

swags said:


> Sometimes kids tease dogs and then when they get bit, they don't admit it and their parents go ballistic. If Kim doesn't ask about her niece, maybe the niece is a jerk, you know?
> I'm not sticking up for Kim. I agree she should not have a dog with aggressive tendencies. But I'm not sure I believe Kyle and her daughter are victims. And I still think the instagram pic was tacky. They look like idiots posing for the pictures with their professional makeup done like they are at a photo shoot. The entire family comes off like a bunch of a-holes.




Even if the kid was taunting the dog, the dog should be properly trained to not bite anyone. 

I have a dog that I just adopted that required a lot of work before I would even take him out to socialize with people and other dogs. Now when he feels like he's in a bad situation and doesn't know what he should do, he will look up at me for guidance or if I'm not close by, he will bark for my attention and not act on it.  

I really believe that there's no such thing as a bad dog, just bad dog owners and Kim is not mentally stable for a dog. These dogs already have a bad rep and they need an owner that will be dominant and show them who's boss. It's not fair for the dog or the people that have to put up with it.


----------



## DivineMissM

slang said:


> Kim is vile. To shut down the conversation about the dog bite because the dog is like her son and her kids are off limits?!?!
> No matter how she feels about Kyle, her niece is her flesh & blood and to blame her for the attack and for Kim to make herself the victim is truly bizarre.
> Kyle can post what ever she wants on Instagram. In fact if I was Kyle I'd make sure everyone knew about Kim's dog. It's dangerous and Kim's friends & neighbours should know. There is no way Kim would have even sent the dog for training if this never came out, she only did that to save face. So thankfully this all came out.
> Kim should not be a dog owner, so if this embarrasses her, good!





DC-Cutie said:


> If I remember correctly, the dog is no longer in Kim's possession.
> 
> 
> All I know is I hate when people say 'oh my dog doesn't bite'.  My response 'he has teeth doesn't he?'
> 
> 
> Meaning, he/she can bite at anytime.  Even the most loveable dogs.



Yes!  When we have our dog in public and someone asks, "Does she bite" we always respond, "All dogs can bite."  Usually with kids we explain how when dogs are scared and can't get away, that's the only way they can protect themselves.  And we teach our own kids never to chase a dog that's trying to get away from them.  (in addition to other safety rules)  Our dog is the most laid back, easy going, friendly dog I've ever met but I know if she were cornered and scared, she would bite as a last resort.  Because she's a dog.  

Kim is so irresponsible and shouldn't have ANY dog.  Not a shi tzu, not a basset hound, not a yorkie...she really has no business being responsible for anyone.  She can't even keep herself together.



Tivo said:


> So I wonder if she's been using this whole time? What a lush!



Absolutely.  I never thought she was sober for a second.




Pinkcooper said:


> Even if the kid was taunting the dog, the dog should be properly trained to not bite anyone.
> 
> I have a dog that I just adopted that required a lot of work before I would even take him out to socialize with people and other dogs. Now when he feels like he's in a bad situation and doesn't know what he should do, he will look up at me for guidance or if I'm not close by, he will bark for my attention and not act on it.
> 
> *I really believe that there's no such thing as a bad dog, just bad dog owners and Kim is not mentally stable for a dog. These dogs already have a bad rep and they need an owner that will be dominant and show them who's boss. It's not fair for the dog or the people that have to put up with it.*



Exactly.  Our dog is a Pit Bull and has an amazing personality, but she still got training and knows who's the boss around here (not her!).  And even still, I don't 100% trust her (or other people).  I always put her in her kennel when we have people over or when I leave the kids alone for any reason (shower, running out to the car, etc.) because you just never know!  And it's not because she's a Pit Bull, I'd do it with any breed.


----------



## starrynite_87

pjhm said:


> Do u really think Alexia who lives with 3 dogs tormented Kim,s pit bull?




Exactly...we've seen the dog bite the trainer and didn't he also attack Kim after she had her nose job? I also read that he had also bitten one of Kim's friends while they were talking.


----------



## chowlover2

DivineMissM said:


> Yes!  When we have our dog in public and someone asks, "Does she bite" we always respond, "All dogs can bite."  Usually with kids we explain how when dogs are scared and can't get away, that's the only way they can protect themselves.  And we teach our own kids never to chase a dog that's trying to get away from them.  (in addition to other safety rules)  Our dog is the most laid back, easy going, friendly dog I've ever met but I know if she were cornered and scared, she would bite as a last resort.  Because she's a dog.
> 
> Kim is so irresponsible and shouldn't have ANY dog.  Not a shi tzu, not a basset hound, not a yorkie...she really has no business being responsible for anyone.  She can't even keep herself together.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  I never thought she was sober for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Our dog is a Pit Bull and has an amazing personality, but she still got training and knows who's the boss around here (not her!).  And even still, I don't 100% trust her (or other people).  I always put her in her kennel when we have people over or when I leave the kids alone for any reason (shower, running out to the car, etc.) because you just never know!  And it's not because she's a Pit Bull, I'd do it with any breed.


I totally agree with you. I have Chows and they have the same reputation as Pit Bulls. My dogs are well socialized, but you never know what will set an animal off. My last female bit someone after I had her for 10 yrs and I was standing there. And that horrified me no end. It was totally random and out of the blue. She passed of a stroke within the year, but I was never easy with her again. She could have had a mini stroke, who knows. I never had her around anyone but immediate family after that. And I went to great lengths when I got the 2 of have now to make sure they were not aggressive. but truth is, you never know.

In PA, they are pretty strict with dog bites. I'm actually surprised the hospital didn't put Kyle's daughter on antibiotics from the start. Dogs mouths are full of bacteria. I am guessing the bite was not that bad, but the infection became the main issue. In PA, if you go to a hospital and they ask what dog bit you, you are required by law to report it. Then the State Police come and you have to take the dog to the Vet for a clean bill of health ( regardless of my having all the paperwork listing her shots on hand ) After that your pet is quarantined at home for 2 weeks. After that you go back to the Vet for another checkup and take the clean bill of health to the Police. A hassle and expensive, and horrifying as well. I had had Chows for 30 yrs at that point and had never had a problem. Like I said, you never know.


----------



## bisousx

Well, this eliminates any doubt that the RHOBH is scripted. Some of the Brandi/Kim drama is so ridiculous, I had to wonder if it was completely made up.


----------



## susieserb

Glitterandstuds said:


> *Kim Richards*
> 
> *Arrested In Bev Hills *
> 
> *Allegedly Drunk, Kicked Police Officer*
> 
> 
> *           4/16/2015 11:08 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF         *
> 
> Exclusive Details
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/04/16/0416-kim-richards-tmz-5.jpg*Kim Richards* was  arrested at the Beverly Hills Hotel early Thursday morning -- after  allegedly going on a drunken rampage and kicking a police officer ...  TMZ has learned.
> Sources tell us ... Richards had been hanging out at the famous Polo  Lounge inside the hotel and was asked to leave because she was too  hammered and being "unruly."
> We're told Richards went to a bathroom and refused to come out. Cops  were called to the scene and we're told they had to "drag her out" of  the bathroom.
> Richards -- who has struggled with substance abuse in the past -- was  reportedly belligerent, slurring her speech and reeked of booze.
> We're told Kim was taken to a nearby jail -- where she allegedly kicked a police officer.
> She's been charged with trespass, resisting arrest, battery on a police officer and drunk in public.
> Cops issued a citation to Richards -- and she was later released.
> Richards' sobriety was called into question on the recent "Real  Housewives" reunion special -- when Lisa Rinna suggested that Kim was on  something during a car ride earlier in the season.
> Kim had admitted that she had taken a pain pill -- but was adamant she had not fallen off the wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/16/kim-richards-arrested-in-bev-hills-alcohol-suspected/#ixzz3XV9wV2EZ
> ​


*Poetic Justice for Lisa Rinna because she gave a damn.*


----------



## pjhm

What is scary is that if that dog draws blood from one more person, like a stranger Kim will really be in trouble and the dog will be put down.


----------



## pjhm

Not all bites draw blood-some are warning bites that don't injure skin-but if this dog draws blood from one more person Kim will be in big legal trouble and Animal services will take dog away if next person complains.


----------



## dr.pepper

Was Kim ever on pills?

Her slurred words, constant fidgeting and head shaking make me think she has permanent brain damage.


----------



## pjhm

Sorry did not mean to double post


----------



## fionarcat

I think Kim has arrested development - by that, I mean she is stuck in child mode. I used to think that it was her way of getting out of something but now I think it is her personality. Her anger, her language, her thought patterns, her way of dealing with things - it's all child like and very disturbing. It's a bit too Flowers in the Attic (showing my age) for me. She's never grown up. God help her family.


----------



## lovesbmw

lucywife said:


> I agree with everyone who said that Kim was never sober. Everything about her is like a black hole of negativity and destruction, a complete mess.
> her kids (she cares so much about) must be mortified ((


She wants to blame the other women for everything going wrong in her life, she needs to take her own actions and quit trying to blame others for bad decisions


----------



## designerdreamin

Update! It was the reunion that pushed Kim over the edge.  http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/17/kim-richards-arrest-drinking-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills-reunion/


----------



## slang

That article was a joke!
She had to watch the reunion because she's obligated to blog? Kim has barely blogged since season 1 & infact she has never blogged some seasons 
And because she isn't getting child support - Brooke is almost 30, the youngest one is 21 & away at school. Her kids are adults and 3 out of her 4 kids don't live with her!


----------



## JessicaKate89

slang said:


> That article was a joke!
> 
> She had to watch the reunion because she's obligated to blog? Kim has barely blogged since season 1 & infact she has never blogged some seasons
> 
> And because she isn't getting child support - Brooke is almost 30, the youngest one is 21 & away at school. Her kids are adults and 3 out of her 4 kids don't live with her!




I read somewhere she gets almost 300k a year in alimony from her ex?


----------



## slang

JessicaKate89 said:


> I read somewhere she gets almost 300k a year in alimony from her ex?



Yes she does but that article said child support & her kids are adults that don't live with her
Between her alimony from the Davis marriage & her Bravo cheque, I'm sure she's in a better position than a lot of people so that's hardly an excuse to relapse


----------



## susieserb

designerdreamin said:


> update! It was the reunion that pushed kim over the edge.  http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/17/kim-richards-arrest-drinking-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills-reunion/


fyi everything pushes kim over the edge>


----------



## susieserb

slang said:


> That article was a joke!
> She had to watch the reunion because she's obligated to blog? Kim has barely blogged since season 1 & infact she has never blogged some seasons
> And because she isn't getting child support - Brooke is almost 30, the youngest one is 21 & away at school. Her kids are adults and 3 out of her 4 kids don't live with her!


spot on girlie


----------



## designerdreamin

susieserb said:


> fyi everything pushes kim over the edge>




Yep. Blame everyone else. Time to get accountable Kim.


----------



## susieserb

JessicaKate89 said:


> I read somewhere she gets almost 300k a year in alimony from her ex?


Hummm Monty is no slouch in the dollar dept.  he may financially take care of her? Who knows? But a check from Bravo has to cease and diciest.

Let's face it 300 grand a year is chump change for Bev Hills.  In my neck of the woods NOT AT ALL!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Just read about Kims arrest...Though I should not be surprised, I am.  Hope she gets back on track right away.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim will never get the help she needs, because she blames everyone else for her issues.  I guess it's TMZs fault that her kids had to hear it, too?


IF she's soooooo worried about her kids, she would get her act together.  Maybe she needs someone like Elton John, as her accountability partner/coach.  It worked for Eminem


----------



## guccimamma

susieserb said:


> fyi everything pushes kim over the edge>



she's not going to get better, i don't see a recovery for kim.


----------



## Sassys

designerdreamin said:


> Update! It was the reunion that pushed Kim over the edge.  http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/17/kim-richards-arrest-drinking-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills-reunion/



Like I said before, these women are so weak. THAT put her over the edge. Give me a break.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess it's TMZs fault that her kids had to hear it, too?



KIm needs to stop, her kids are not babies, they are all adults. They also have known for years their mother has issues and they live in a town where every third person has some sort of issue.


----------



## zippie

guccimamma said:


> she's not going to get better, i don't see a recovery for kim.


 


I agree!


----------



## Sassys

yesterday


----------



## Ladybug09

susieserb said:


> *Poetic Justice for Lisa Rinna because she gave a damn.*


Yeah, but when Kim told her to Back Off, she should have and minded her own business....they aren't freinds and don't have that kind of rship.


----------



## Graw

LemonDrop said:


> Don't talk about Kim. No one is to question her sobriety !!





The cat is out of the bag for Kim!  I can't imagine what her children are going through. 



slang said:


> Kyle said in her blog this week that the infection was missed by the original doctor since they didnt know the bite went down to the bone. It wasnt dectected for 5 days so I'm not sure how Kim knew there was an infection that Alexia needed to take antibiotics for when the doctor didnt even know...




It's also possible it wasn't infected on day 1.  I wouldn't tell Kim anything if she's going to use any information in a malicious manner.  They were never BFFs, not even in the beginning, but they were respectful. Now it's chaos.  Kim needs help.  If she does go to rehab believe Bravo will try to film it! 



Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, I heard the dummy say that twice.  It doesn't matter IF that even happened.  I don't know how she would even be privy to that info, I can't see Kyle fessing up to something like that to Kim of all people.  But the fact remains that Kim's dog bit Kyle's daughter & Kim is in NO way apologetic or remorseful. She has turned it all around to make herself and the dog the victims and has attempted to villainize Kyle and her poor niece. Who behaves that way past the age of 5?  She makes my stomach turn, I can't believe Kyle is still interested in having a relationship with this POC.




She's scary.  I hope she gets the help she needs.


----------



## sdkitty

I don't watch this show but watched part of the reunion last night as it came on right after WWHL.  Kim R looks almost like a 70-something-year-old.  I Googled her and she's 50?  With all the cosmetic procedures these people have done, it's hard to believe she looks this old.  Maybe partly weight?


----------



## 26Alexandra

Kim gets 300K a year from her ex? Wasn't it mentioned on the first season that Kyle and Mauricio supported her?


----------



## Sassys

26Alexandra said:


> Kim gets 300K a year from her ex? Wasn't it mentioned on the first season that Kyle and Mauricio supported her?



No, it sounded like they managed her money for her. They never said they supported her.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Brandi the correct word is "there"


----------



## Nishi621

Since when does Kim blog??? Are they kidding us? Do they think people can't go to the Bravo site and read?? When was the last time there was a blog from Kim?? Ugh, she makes me sick!


----------



## slang

26Alexandra said:


> Kim gets 300K a year from her ex? Wasn't it mentioned on the first season that Kyle and Mauricio supported her?



I read they did pay some bills like school tuition etc.
Lisa V had in her blog this week something about Kim forgetting all the financial help from Kyle in the past so makes you wonder...


----------



## Tivo

No poetic justice for Lisa R. Kim's sobriety has always been in question so that wasn't new information nor was it on Lisa to "save" Kim. Rinna wanted a storyline and that's as far as her investment in Kim R. went. She's still a sneaky snake in my eyes just like Kim is still a drunk. I buy Eileen's reactions, I don't buy Lisa Rinna's anymore. Perhaps Eileen is just a better actress.


----------



## Sassys

Nishi621 said:


> Since when does Kim blog??? Are they kidding us? Do they think people can't go to the Bravo site and read?? When was the last time there was a blog from Kim?? Ugh, she makes me sick!



What are you talking about??


----------



## Nishi621

slang said:


> That article was a joke!
> She had to watch the reunion because she's obligated to blog? Kim has barely blogged since season 1 & infact she has never blogged some seasons
> And because she isn't getting child support - Brooke is almost 30, the youngest one is 21 & away at school. Her kids are adults and 3 out of her 4 kids don't live with her!




I'm talking about this^^^^^


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> What are you talking about??



There was an article posted by TMZ that the reunion is to blame for her relapse as she had to watch it as she is obligated to blog for Bravo which is a joke since she never blogs!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So a blog drives one to fall off the wagon she was never on????  Girl bye!


----------



## fashiongirl26

DC-Cutie said:


> So a blog drives one to fall off the wagon she was never on????  Girl bye!




Exactly!


----------



## starrynite_87

We all know that Kim wasn't sober all season...I remember either Lisa R. Or Eileen saying that Kim was pushing the drama between Kyle and Brandi because it deflected from the fact that she wasn't sober


----------



## guccimamma

Tivo said:


> No poetic justice for Lisa R. Kim's sobriety has always been in question so that wasn't new information nor was it on Lisa to "save" Kim. Rinna wanted a storyline and that's as far as her investment in Kim R. went. She's still a sneaky snake in my eyes just like Kim is still a drunk. I buy Eileen's reactions, I don't buy Lisa Rinna's anymore. *Perhaps Eileen is just a better actress*.



well, she (eileen) did win an emmy.

lisa r is doing depends ads, but for that money i would too!


----------



## swags

Tivo said:


> No poetic justice for Lisa R. Kim's sobriety has always been in question so that wasn't new information nor was it on Lisa to "save" Kim. Rinna wanted a storyline and that's as far as her investment in Kim R. went. She's still a sneaky snake in my eyes just like Kim is still a drunk. I buy Eileen's reactions, I don't buy Lisa Rinna's anymore. Perhaps Eileen is just a better actress.


 
Yes, Lisa R wanted a storyline and she didn't want to put her own family out there so she thought she'd gossip about Kim and pretend to care about her sobriety or lack of.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> So a blog drives one to fall off the wagon she was never on????  Girl bye!



They are all weak women. LIsa V is the only one with some backbone.


----------



## Bentley1

Who was it in here that said Kim would blame Kyle and the show for her relapse? Lmao and 2 minutes later "the reunion made me do it." [emoji28]


----------



## swags

When did Kim and Brandi fall out? They seemed like friends at the reunion.


----------



## tsjmom

"I really believe that there's no such thing as a bad dog, just bad dog owners and Kim is not mentally stable for a dog. These dogs already have a bad rep and they need an owner that will be dominant and show them who's boss. It's not fair for the dog or the people that have to put up with it."

Agree with this a million percent.  I think dogs are nature's most perfect creation


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> When did Kim and Brandi fall out? They seemed like friends at the reunion.


 
their friendship was over before the reunion aired


----------



## slang

swags said:


> When did Kim and Brandi fall out? They seemed like friends at the reunion.



I think they just put on an united front at the reunion. Brandi said before the reunion that Kim was mad at her & they hadn't spoken in months. Brandi said Yo was the only one she was speaking to at the time.
Brandi said since they filmed the reunion she hadn't spoken to Kim, just texted her once. Again, Yo was the only one since the reunion she had spoken to.


----------



## chowlover2

tsjmom said:


> "I really believe that there's no such thing as a bad dog, just bad dog owners and Kim is not mentally stable for a dog. These dogs already have a bad rep and they need an owner that will be dominant and show them who's boss. It's not fair for the dog or the people that have to put up with it."
> 
> Agree with this a million percent.  I think dogs are nature's most perfect creation



Agreed! Dogs are perfection!


----------



## susieserb

Sassys said:


> yesterday


The only thing marvelous about Kim Richards is that stunning Chanel bag (okay maybe her hair too).  

Come on Kim prove me wrong.


----------



## susieserb

Ladybug09 said:


> Yeah, but when Kim told her to Back Off, she should have and minded her own business....they aren't freinds and don't have that kind of rship.


Except they DO have to work together and ride in cars together and socialize together so yea, it is now Lisa's business


----------



## Bentley1

tsjmom said:


> "I really believe that there's no such thing as a bad dog, just bad dog owners and Kim is not mentally stable for a dog. These dogs already have a bad rep and they need an owner that will be dominant and show them who's boss. It's not fair for the dog or the people that have to put up with it."
> 
> Agree with this a million percent.  I think dogs are nature's most perfect creation




Yes. It really is the owner's full responsibility. I feel bad for that poor dog who went untrained and subsequently ended up in those situations. It's all Kim the idiot's fault.


----------



## robbins65

Kim Richards should never have a strong willed dog like a Pit.  They need strong owners. 

She is just pathetic.  Hope she is off the show.  And I can not believe that woman is 50 years old.


----------



## swags

Hopefully Kim doesn't return to the show. I don't see her truly getting better but definitely think the show is bad for her well being. I don't think the reunion or Kyle pushed her over the edge but I think the embarrassment of seeing herself, was an excuse to drink. I think her sobriety was short lived, there was another scene of her last season appearing woozy. My guess for her on camera antics (which could be wrong) is that she was taking medication with a small amount alcohol and it messed her up but didn't leave her smelling or reeking of booze.


----------



## Nahreen

swags said:


> Hopefully Kim doesn't return to the show. I don't see her truly getting better but definitely think the show is bad for her well being. I don't think the reunion or Kyle pushed her over the edge but I think the embarrassment of seeing herself, was an excuse to drink. I think her sobriety was short lived, there was another scene of her last season appearing woozy. My guess for her on camera antics (which could be wrong) is that she was taking medication with a small amount alcohol and it messed her up but didn't leave her smelling or reeking of booze.



Last season it was one occasion in Paris and one in Puerto Rico when actually Ken brought it up that he thought she was drunk. Maby he was actually right.


----------



## swags

Nahreen said:


> Last season it was one occasion in Paris and one in Puerto Rico when actually Ken brought it up that he thought she was drunk. Maby he was actually right.


 
Hopefully, she'll get sober or soberish and Andy can have her on for one of his boring one on ones. The next few months will be rough for her with Monty ailing, and the backlash of the show.


----------



## pjhm

Yes I think she's been overly defensive because she has been drinking and got mad that her co-stars noticed-so she lashed out at them.


----------



## lovesbmw

pjhm said:


> Yes I think she's been overly defensive because she has been drinking and got mad that her co-stars noticed-so she lashed out at them.



I agree with you,why would she continue to think she can hide and blame others


----------



## chowlover2

Monty is still alive and well, so that's a good thing for Kim.

I saw a blurb which said Kim and Kyle were not going to be asked back, and possibly not Lisa Rinna as she was a drama queen behind the scenes as well. More trouble than she was worth. Only time will tell, as I don't know how accurate some of these sites are.


----------



## Sassys

So Lisa R. posed nude for Playboy twice (once when she was 7mos pregnant) and left nothing to the imagination, and it was okay with the ladies, but I am sure if Brandi did it, she would be a Sl^t nd whore.

So Yolanda's 11,000 square foot home is to big, but 8,000 and 4,700 is small


----------



## AECornell

I'm sure I'm going to be sorry, but I need to see what these pictures look like.



Sassys said:


> So Lisa R. posed nude for Playboy twice (once when she was 7mos pregnant) and left nothing to the imagination, and it was okay with the ladies, but I am sure if Brandi did it, she would be a Sl^t nd whore.
> 
> So Yolanda's 11,000 square foot home is to big, but 8,000 and 4,700 is small


----------



## pjhm

Sassys said:


> So Lisa R. posed nude for Playboy twice (once when she was 7mos pregnant) and left nothing to the imagination, and it was okay with the ladies, but I am sure if Brandi did it, she would be a Sl^t nd whore.
> 
> So Yolanda's 11,000 square foot home is to big, but 8,000 and 4,700 is small


 

Some of us just don't like Brandi because we think she's mean-much more intensely cruel than the others--and the others are no bowl of cherries...........


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> I'm sure I'm going to be sorry, but I need to see what these pictures look like.



Pretty standard for Playboy


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> So Lisa R. posed nude for Playboy twice (once when she was 7mos pregnant) and left nothing to the imagination, and it was okay with the ladies, but I am sure if Brandi did it, she would be a Sl^t nd whore.



Yup,  that seems to be the consensus.


----------



## Bentley1

pjhm said:


> Yes I think she's been overly defensive because she has been drinking and got mad that her co-stars noticed-so she lashed out at them.




I agree. And it only made her look more guilty, not to mention crazy and vile.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> So Lisa R. posed nude for Playboy twice (once when she was 7mos pregnant) and left nothing to the imagination, and it was okay with the ladies, but I am sure if Brandi did it, she would be a Sl^t nd whore.
> 
> So Yolanda's 11,000 square foot home is to big, but 8,000 and 4,700 is small




Right? They had a few laughs, then completely glazed over it with Lisa R. Had it been Brandi, the women would have been attacking, labeling, judging, criticizing, and demeaning her over it the entire season. I'm no Brandi fan but She was right, they are all huge hypocrites.


----------



## swags

Bentley1 said:


> Right? They had a few laughs, then completely glazed over it with Lisa R. Had it been Brandi, the women would have been attacking, labeling, judging, criticizing, and demeaning her over it the entire season. I'm no Brandi fan but She was right, they are all huge hypocrites.


 
I dislike Lisa Rhinna and almost wish I had a bratty daughter to take to L.A. and ask "does everyone here have grossly distorted humongous lip- lips?" but I don't. For some reason I found all of them irritating with the exception of Eileen and kind of Yolanda. 


They would have attacked Brandi in that situation. I think if Brandi hadn't allied up with Kim, and had chosen Kyle, things would have been a bit better and they would said "oh Brandi's just Brandi"  She was defensive most of the time and it didn't work out.


Side note: I am a long time young and restless viewer. Eileen is killing it on the show. Brandi's ex-husband was cute and charismatic (this was back in the late 90s) and his character is still mentioned by fans. I am not sure why he ended up working here and there parts.


----------



## slang

Brandi has a vile, awful mouth, she is first to call someone a b*tch, ****, c*nt etc. The other ladies dont call Brandi those names - she calls HERSELF those names!!


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Brandi has a vile, awful mouth, she is first to call someone a b*tch, ****, c*nt etc. The other ladies dont call Brandi those names - she calls HERSELF those names!!



Regardless, calling her out on things when you are doing the same thing is being a hyprocrite. Lisa V. said Brandi was nasty for messing with the young guy, yet Lisa's husband is 15yrs older than her and he married her when she was 21. But they praise Adrienne for dating young men. Kyle acting like she is to good to eat the pot cake, yet she did pot with Brandi. Lisa R. throwing the word bully (which i am sick of women incorrectly using that word), yet she sent a text to Kim, threatening her. Then turns on the fake tears, when she gets called out for it on camera.

If Brandi wants to call herself those names, who are we to stop her. 

Brandi is no saint, and she never claims to be, but the other women do the same things as she does, yet its okay or no one bats a fake eyelash.

Its okay for Kyle and Lisa V to talk about having dyed pubic hair, but if Brandi does it, its vile nasty and un lady like.


----------



## Tivo

slang said:


> Brandi has a vile, awful mouth, she is first to call someone a b*tch, ****, c*nt etc. The other ladies dont call Brandi those names - she calls HERSELF those names!!


Brandi goes to far. She doesn't understand the unspoken social cues. She has used up all the other ladies grace and can no longer be trusted. So she is going to be treated differently because the nonsense is nonstop with her. Throwing drinks at people, slapping them, telling the world someone smokes pot for no reason at all...etc. Brandi's logic is stupid.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Regardless, calling her out on things when you are doing the same thing is being a hyprocrite. Lisa V. said Brandi was nasty for messing with the young guy, yet Lisa's husband is 15yrs older than her and he married her when she was 21. But they praise Adrienne for dating young men. Kyle acting like she is to good to eat the pot cake, yet she did pot with Brandi. Lisa R. throwing the word bully (which i am sick of women incorrectly using that word), yet she sent a text to Kim, threatening her. Then turns on the fake tears, when she gets called out for it on camera.
> 
> If Brandi wants to call herself those names, who are we to stop her.
> 
> Brandi is no saint, and she never claims to be, but the other women do the same things as she does, yet its okay or no one bats a fake eyelash.
> 
> Its okay for Kyle and Lisa V to talk about having dyed pubic hair, but if Brandi does it, its vile nasty and un lady like.


 
Not a Kyle fan but I understand not wanting to eat the cake on camera, just like Kim didn't want to drink on camera, Lisa R. didn't want to throw up half a sandwich on camera, Yolanda didn't want to scream at her daughter "Call a "f&^%ing car, that's what we do!" on camera, .......etc


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Regardless, calling her out on things when you are doing the same thing is being a hyprocrite. Lisa V. said Brandi was nasty for messing with the young guy, yet Lisa's husband is 15yrs older than her and he married her when she was 21. But they praise Adrienne for dating young men. Kyle acting like she is to good to eat the pot cake, yet she did pot with Brandi. Lisa R. throwing the word bully (which i am sick of women incorrectly using that word), yet she sent a text to Kim, threatening her. Then turns on the fake tears, when she gets called out for it on camera.
> 
> Brandi is no saint, and she never claims to be, but the other women do the same things as she does, yet its okay or no one bats a fake eyelash.




So what if Kyle didnt want to eat the space cake on tv - neither did Brandi. Kyle never said she has never done pot, she just didnt want it on tv and neither did Brandi (or any of the other ladies for that matter). Brandi said that makes Kyle a hyprocrite for smoking pot off camera & not doing it on camera, but Brandi did the same thing.

As far as the bully word, Brandi claims all the time she is bullied - on twitter, on her podcast. She threatened to beat the crap out of Kyle next time she sees her (on her podcast) yet she claims she is the one who is bullied by everyone else. She acted so offended by Lisa R'e text but she says just as nasty things about her co-stars on twitter and her podcasts. 

The other women arent calling her names, the only one who calls Brandi names is Brandi - she calls herself horrible names, no one else does. The only time I heard the word b**ch, **nt etc - were all from Brandi's mouth to the other ladies.


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> Not a Kyle fan but I understand not wanting to eat the cake on camera, just like Kim didn't want to drink on camera, Lisa R. didn't want to throw up half a sandwich on camera, Yolanda didn't want to scream at her daughter "Call a "f&^%ing car, that's what we do!" on camera, .......etc




I Totally understand Kyle not wanting to eat the cake on film..does she like to smoke weed one in a while?..maybe, we don't know..but if she does, then she would have been better off just saying no, instead of going on and on about paranoia etc...


----------



## horse17

tivo said:


> brandi goes to far. She doesn't understand the unspoken social cues. She has used up all the other ladies grace and can no longer be trusted. So she is going to be treated differently because the nonsense is nonstop with her. Throwing drinks at people, slapping them, telling the world someone smokes pot for no reason at all...etc. Brandi's logic is stupid.


ita


----------



## Tivo

horse17 said:


> I Totally understand Kyle not wanting to eat the cake on film..does she like to smoke weed one in a while?..maybe, we don't know..but if she does, then she would have been better off just saying no, instead of going on and on about paranoia etc...


But eating pot cakes and smoking pot are two very different experiences. I'm not a Kyle fan by any means...at ALL, but the paranoia is a real concern if a particular person consumes too much. Pot cakes get you super high because its gradual and that can make someone extremely paranoid.


----------



## pjhm

The other women don't lash out like Brandi does-in a split second she turns into a shrew and purposely tries to take a pitchfork to their heart.


----------



## pjhm

Does anyone know if Kim will be institutionalized / rehab?


----------



## legaldiva

pjhm said:


> Does anyone know if Kim will be institutionalized / rehab?




I'm interested in an update, too ...but what's the point of going to rehab multiple times if you don't do the work to stay sober?


----------



## slang

There was a pic posted yeterday of Kim out running errands...


----------



## horse17

oh wow I never knew that!... i never was into pot..
and I'm sure I could totally relate to getting paranoid


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> But eating pot cakes and smoking pot are two very different experiences. I'm not a Kyle fan by any means...at ALL, but the paranoia is a real concern if a particular person consumes too much. Pot cakes get you super high because its gradual and that can make someone extremely paranoid.



 Never knew this; never tried any type of pot.


----------



## Swanky

I started clicking the multi quote circles and realized I was going to agree w/ everyone here and on out, lol!




Tivo said:


> Brandi goes to far. She doesn't understand the unspoken social cues. She has used up all the other ladies grace and can no longer be trusted. So she is going to be treated differently because the nonsense is nonstop with her. Throwing drinks at people, slapping them, telling the world someone smokes pot for no reason at all...etc. Brandi's logic is stupid.





swags said:


> Not a Kyle fan but I understand not wanting to eat the cake on camera, just like Kim didn't want to drink on camera, Lisa R. didn't want to throw up half a sandwich on camera, Yolanda didn't want to scream at her daughter "Call a "f&^%ing car, that's what we do!" on camera, .......etc


----------



## pjhm

legaldiva said:


> I'm interested in an update, too ...but what's the point of going to rehab multiple times if you don't do the work to stay sober?




Good point! I'd just like to get her off the street where she can harm others as well as herself.


----------



## Swanky

Addiction is a disease. .  . it's not that easy.  Often an addict goes to rehab many times, often they're never "sober".  It's really sad and it's REALLY hard on their loved ones.


----------



## designerdreamin

pjhm said:


> The other women don't lash out like Brandi does-in a split second she turns into a shrew and purposely tries to take a pitchfork to their heart.




Agreed. She gets totally vicious.


----------



## Bentley1

slang said:


> So what if Kyle didnt want to eat the space cake on tv - neither did Brandi. Kyle never said she has never done pot, she just didnt want it on tv and neither did Brandi (or any of the other ladies for that matter).* Brandi said that makes Kyle a hyprocrite for smoking pot off camera & not doing it on camera, but Brandi did the same thing.*
> 
> As far as the bully word, Brandi claims all the time she is bullied - on twitter, on her podcast. She threatened to beat the crap out of Kyle next time she sees her (on her podcast) yet she claims she is the one who is bullied by everyone else. She acted so offended by Lisa R'e text but she says just as nasty things about her co-stars on twitter and her podcasts.
> 
> The other women arent calling her names, the only one who calls Brandi names is Brandi - she calls herself horrible names, no one else does. The only time I heard the word b**ch, **nt etc - were all from Brandi's mouth to the other ladies.



This is true.  Brandi admitted on the Reunion that she did not eat the cake on camera b/c she was in the middle of a legal battle with her EX and she did not want to be shown eating the pot cake.  So she had her reasons for skipping the cake on camera just as Kyle had hers (her kids).  I'm guessing she flipped out on Kyle b/c Kyle kept saying things like "ew, gross," etc and it was more her "goody two shoes" behavior she was attacking then simply not wanting to eat the cake in that moment. That was the impression I got.


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> I dislike Lisa Rhinna and almost wish I had a bratty daughter to take to L.A. and ask "does everyone here have grossly distorted humongous lip- lips?" but I don't. For some reason I found all of them irritating with the exception of Eileen and kind of Yolanda.
> 
> 
> They would have attacked Brandi in that situation. I think if Brandi hadn't allied up with Kim, and had chosen Kyle, things would have been a bit better and they would said "oh Brandi's just Brandi"  She was defensive most of the time and it didn't work out.
> 
> 
> Side note: I am a long time young and restless viewer. Eileen is killing it on the show. Brandi's ex-husband was cute and charismatic (this was back in the late 90s) and his character is still mentioned by fans. I am not sure why he ended up working here and there parts.



On your side note, ED was always my favorite on Y&R, and she still is.  I've temporarily quit it because of the kiddie murder plot.   I don't care who killed Austin, or Courtney.  I'll read a recap.  But she brings such presence to every scene she is in.  I even liked her with The Great Victor Newman back in the day, she humanized him. 

I never liked Brandi's ex when he was on.  I thought he had little talent, but I bet he could have survived as a soap star for a very long time.   After all, look at Brad!


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:


> So Lisa R. posed nude for Playboy twice (once when she was 7mos pregnant) and left nothing to the imagination, and it was okay with the ladies, but I am sure if Brandi did it, she would be a Sl^t nd whore.
> 
> So Yolanda's 11,000 square foot home is to big, but 8,000 and 4,700 is small




I don't think they would have an issue if she did playboy....remember they defended Faye when Camille brought up she posed for playboy.


----------



## Tivo

horse17 said:


> oh wow I never knew that!... i never was into pot..
> and I'm sure I could totally relate to getting paranoid


Yes! The paranoia can be intense and turns many people off from indulging in pot.


----------



## lucywife

Bentley1 said:


> I'm guessing she flipped out on Kyle b/c Kyle kept saying things like "ew, gross," etc and it was more her "goody two shoes" behavior she was attacking then simply not wanting to eat the cake in that moment. That was the impression I got.


And that is a problem with Brandi, she flips out out of nowhere and her reaction is unpredictable, like Kim's dog. 
did it really matter that much to her if Kyle eats the cake or how much pot she secretly smokes?  So dumb.


----------



## Pinkcooper

Sassys said:


> Regardless, calling her out on things when you are doing the same thing is being a hyprocrite. Lisa V. said Brandi was nasty for messing with the young guy, yet Lisa's husband is 15yrs older than her and he married her when she was 21. But they praise Adrienne for dating young men. Kyle acting like she is to good to eat the pot cake, yet she did pot with Brandi. Lisa R. throwing the word bully (which i am sick of women incorrectly using that word), yet she sent a text to Kim, threatening her. Then turns on the fake tears, when she gets called out for it on camera.
> 
> If Brandi wants to call herself those names, who are we to stop her.
> 
> Brandi is no saint, and she never claims to be, but the other women do the same things as she does, yet its okay or no one bats a fake eyelash.
> 
> Its okay for Kyle and Lisa V to talk about having dyed pubic hair, but if Brandi does it, its vile nasty and un lady like.




But Brandi is a hypocrite also. They all are.


----------



## Swanky

Brandi, as a mom, should COMPLETELY understand if Kyle{or any other mother or professional} wants to turn her nose up at anything remotely drug related on the screen.  Period.


----------



## Swanky

Most drunks are nasty.  As a close person to one I don't believe Kim over Kyle because when she's under the influence she's not capable of accurate memories or behavior.  Her addiction forces her loved ones to have tough love and make decisions best for their own lives and families and often addicts are bitter about it claiming not being supported.  I think Kyle was supportive for years and has slowly implemented tough love -hence all their issues now.  Addicts feel very entitled unfortunately.  It's a really heartbreaking cycle.  You so want to help and be there and then sometimes it takes years of rehabs and fights and watching them near death to start learning that you really can't be there. 


 *Kim Richards Arrest Puts Her On 'RHOBH' Chopping Block*

 *         4/19/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE






If you don't see *Kim Richards* on the next season of "*Real Housewives of Beverly Hills*" it'll be because of *her drunken arrest* earlier this week ... TMZ has learned.
 Sources close to production tell us producers feel Kim's substance  abuse issues make her a liability. There are insurance issues with the  show, and serious concerns that if something happens to Kim, Bravo could  be on the hook for keeping her on such a contentious, demanding show. 
 We're told a decision has not been made, but the alarm has been sounded and there's serious discussion about giving Kim the ax.
 Here's where there's a split. Some production sources says Kim's  substance abuse problem has been in full bloom all season. Several  members of the cast and crew say they've watched Kim present a public  picture of sobriety, but when the cameras are off she goes off the  rails.
 But other production sources tell us Kim actually did better this  season in the sobriety department than she's done in years. They also  think it's hypocritical for Bravo to turn it's back on Kim now ... they  say if she was such a problem she shouldn't have been exploited all  year.
 The show still has a few months before production starts back up  again, so producers have some time to make their final decision.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3XlvIdePg
​


----------



## zippie

She is not just a drunk.


----------



## fashiongirl26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Most drunks are nasty.  As a close person to one I don't believe Kim over Kyle because when she's under the influence she's not capable of accurate memories or behavior.  Her addiction forces her loved ones to have tough love and make decisions best for their own lives and families and often addicts are bitter about it claiming not being supported.  I think Kyle was supportive for years and has slowly implemented tough love -hence all their issues now.  Addicts feel very entitled unfortunately.  It's a really heartbreaking cycle.  You so want to help and be there and then sometimes it takes years of rehabs and fights and watching them near death to start learning that you really can't be there.
> 
> 
> *Kim Richards Arrest Puts Her On 'RHOBH' Chopping Block*
> 
> *         4/19/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/04/17/0417-kim-richards-tmz-4.jpg
> 
> If you don't see *Kim Richards* on the next season of "*Real Housewives of Beverly Hills*" it'll be because of *her drunken arrest* earlier this week ... TMZ has learned.
> Sources close to production tell us producers feel Kim's substance  abuse issues make her a liability. There are insurance issues with the  show, and serious concerns that if something happens to Kim, Bravo could  be on the hook for keeping her on such a contentious, demanding show.
> We're told a decision has not been made, but the alarm has been sounded and there's serious discussion about giving Kim the ax.
> Here's where there's a split. Some production sources says Kim's  substance abuse problem has been in full bloom all season. Several  members of the cast and crew say they've watched Kim present a public  picture of sobriety, but when the cameras are off she goes off the  rails.
> But other production sources tell us Kim actually did better this  season in the sobriety department than she's done in years. They also  think it's hypocritical for Bravo to turn it's back on Kim now ... they  say if she was such a problem she shouldn't have been exploited all  year.
> The show still has a few months before production starts back up  again, so producers have some time to make their final decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> Excellent post!  This is exactly what I'm going through with my MIL. It's a vicious cycle that unfortunately never ends.


----------



## stacyredbird

I was backstage at an event about 6 years ago and watched Lisa Rinna interact with people.  She was such a horrible snob and SO rude.   She was so self absorbed and clearly thought a lot of herself.
  I was so shocked she was that way.  There were lots of big names stars around and none of them acted like her.  I was so disappointed she acted like that.  I had always really liked her.


----------



## Swanky

She seems opposite of that to me.  Very warm and self-deprecating.


----------



## swags

beekmanhill said:


> On your side note, ED was always my favorite on Y&R, and she still is.  I've temporarily quit it because of the kiddie murder plot.   I don't care who killed Austin, or Courtney.  I'll read a recap.  But she brings such presence to every scene she is in.  I even liked her with The Great Victor Newman back in the day, she humanized him.
> 
> I never liked Brandi's ex when he was on.  I thought he had little talent, but I bet he could have survived as a soap star for a very long time.   After all, look at Brad!


 
Y and R is in a not so good phase. Jack has a doppel ganger now hired by Victor and real Jack was kidnapped Kelly. Eileen should be on quite a bit so that's good news. 


I don't think reality shows are good for addicts. Several cast members on Dr Drew Celeb Rehab have died. Not saying its because of the show but I don't think it adds any value. Treatment should be off camera.


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> Y and R is in a not so good phase. Jack has a doppel ganger now hired by Victor and real Jack was kidnapped Kelly. Eileen should be on quite a bit so that's good news.
> 
> 
> I don't think reality shows are good for addicts. Several cast members on Dr Drew Celeb Rehab have died. Not saying its because of the show but I don't think it adds any value. Treatment should be off camera.



I wondered about the doppleganger after the evening with Kelly that real Jack seemed to forget. Of course Victor hired him......... 
And of course I knew Kelly was alive.   I couldn't believe how they all fell for the photo.  Bad writing by the new exec producer/head writer Chuck Pratt.  

But if ED is going to be on a lot, I'll tune in.  Love her.


----------



## guccimamma

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She seems opposite of that to me.  Very warm and self-deprecating.



she's an actress, i guess you can never be sure what you are getting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

People have their good and bad days....  I'm sure she's not an angel all the time...


----------



## zaara10

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Brandi, as a mom, should COMPLETELY understand if Kyle{or any other mother or professional} wants to turn her nose up at anything remotely drug related on the screen.  Period.




Exactly. Plus the things that the ladies call Brandi out on are things she herself chooses to show on TV, e.g.  her behavior post drinking. Kyle doesn't want to put her pot smoking on TV, so it's not cool of Brandi to bring it up. She likes to have beef w/ Kyle, a lot like that witch Carlton from last season.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kyle wasn't being a hypocrite because she refused to eat the pot cake on camera, she was a hypocrite because she was acting like she had never done any weed before. She was acting all Eeww, etc, and That's why she was a hypocrite. When in reality she had,already been smoking it before.



swags said:


> Side note: I am a long time young and restless viewer. Eileen is killing it on the show. Brandi's ex-husband was cute and charismatic (this was back in the late 90s) and his character is still mentioned by fans. I am not sure why he ended up working here and there parts.




I believe Eddie Cibrian wanted to do something bigger than soap operas. He wanted to do movies and stuff like that but I don't think he ever got to that point.






Sassys said:


> Regardless, calling her out on things when you are doing the same thing is being a hyprocrite. Lisa V. said Brandi was nasty for messing with the young guy, yet Lisa's husband is 15yrs older than her and he married her when she was 21. But they praise Adrienne for dating young men. Kyle acting like she is to good to eat the pot cake, yet she did pot with Brandi. Lisa R. throwing the word bully (which i am sick of women incorrectly using that word), yet she sent a text to Kim, threatening her. Then turns on the fake tears, when she gets called out for it on camera.
> 
> If Brandi wants to call herself those names, who are we to stop her.
> 
> Brandi is no saint, and she never claims to be, but the other women do the same things as she does, yet its okay or no one bats a fake eyelash.
> 
> Its okay for Kyle and Lisa V to talk about having dyed pubic hair, but if Brandi does it, its vile nasty and un lady like.



You're saying everything I've been saying since day one of this thread!


----------



## Bentley1

lucywife said:


> And that is a problem with Brandi, she flips out out of nowhere and her reaction is unpredictable, like Kim's dog.
> did it really matter that much to her if Kyle eats the cake or how much pot she secretly smokes?  So dumb.



I agree


----------



## Bentley1

stacyredbird said:


> I was backstage at an event about 6 years ago and watched Lisa Rinna interact with people.  She was such a horrible snob and SO rude.   She was so self absorbed and clearly thought a lot of herself.
> I was so shocked she was that way.  There were lots of big names stars around and none of them acted like her.  I was so disappointed she acted like that.  I had always really liked her.



Terrible behavior, although I'm not shocked.  You're certainly not the first person to post about her behaving in such a nasty way. She's been on her "good behavior" for the show & has tried to come off as "funny, relatable, down to earth," etc. and she was doing a pretty good job until she decided to make her story all about going after Kim. It backfired on her. I find her to be an angry, rageful, fake, selfish, hypocritical snob.  

I disliked her to begin with, but I really began to hate her when she admitted she never visited/helped with her sick, aging parents b/c she was "too busy" in Hollywood.  And don't even get me started on her disgusting behavior in Amesterdaam, trying to choke Kim & breaking the wine glass.  She's a nasty piece of work.  I love how it was overlooked & condoned by the cast, crew & the general audience.


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> she's an actress, i guess you can never be sure what you are getting.



exactly.  First hand accounts have been very much the opposite of how she has been trying to present herself on camera.  However, parts of her nasty personality have been exposed but, unfortunately, she is still getting a pass from a good portion of the audience & the cast.  She  throws glass, tries to attack Kim across the table, sends her threatening texts, but yet she is still "nice and sweet." Total fake.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Kyle wasn't being a hypocrite because she refused to eat the pot cake on camera, she was a hypocrite because she was acting like she had never done any weed before. She was acting all Eeww, etc, and That's why she was a hypocrite. When in reality she had,already been smoking it before.!



Thank you!


----------



## Tivo

Bentley1 said:


> exactly.  First hand accounts have been very much the opposite of how she has been trying to present herself on camera.  However, parts of her nasty personality have been exposed but, unfortunately, she is still getting a pass from a good portion of the audience & the cast.  She  throws glass, tries to attack Kim across the table, sends her threatening texts, but yet she is still "nice and sweet." Total fake.


Rinna is benefitting from the distracting trainwrecks Brandi and Kim. They are so ridiculous and mindblowingly stupid that it's easy for Rinna to deflect attention from her own shyt stirring behavior. I didn't miss it, however. I can pay attention to the two trainwrecks and still see Lisa's BS too. She's the new Taylor Armstrong.


----------



## lucywife

Tivo said:


> They are so ridiculous and mindblowingly stupid that it's easy for Rinna to deflect attention from her own shyt stirring behavior.


 true. she played them. well, almost.


----------



## slang

zaara10 said:


> Exactly. Plus the things that the ladies call Brandi out on are things she herself chooses to show on TV, e.g.  her behavior post drinking. Kyle doesn't want to put her pot smoking on TV, so it's not cool of Brandi to bring it up. She likes to have beef w/ Kyle, a lot like that witch Carlton from last season.



Exactly! plus smoking pot & eating edibles are 2 differents things. 
Kyle never said she had never smoked pot, she didnt want to take edibles since she wasnt sure how she'd react on them.

Brandi picks fights where none exisit.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> Terrible behavior, although I'm not shocked.  You're certainly not the first person to post about her behaving in such a nasty way. She's been on her "good behavior" for the show & has tried to come off as "funny, relatable, down to earth," etc. and she was doing a pretty good job until she decided to make her story all about going after Kim. It backfired on her. I find her to be an angry, rageful, fake, selfish, hypocritical snob.
> 
> I disliked her to begin with, *but I really began to hate her when she admitted she never visited/helped with her sick, aging parents b/c she was "too busy" in Hollywood.*  And don't even get me started on her disgusting behavior in Amesterdaam, trying to choke Kim & breaking the wine glass.  She's a nasty piece of work.  I love how it was overlooked & condoned by the cast, crew & the general audience.



that was all it took for me.  i father passed away a couple of years ago from Alzheimers and i'm so very grateful i could be there for him.  you can't be too busy to take care of those who took care of you, IMO.


----------



## Ladybug09

From a non drug user and someone who worked for the DEA pot is pot is pot! Interesting how people like to separate things into more tolerable/less offensive categories.


----------



## Ladybug09

sgj99 said:


> that was all it took for me.  i father passed away a couple of years ago from Alzheimers and i'm so very grateful i could be there for him.  you can't be too busy to take care of those who took care of you, IMO.



Agree.


----------



## DrDior

Ladybug09 said:


> From a non drug user and someone who worked for the DEA pot is pot is pot! Interesting how people like to separate things into more tolerable/less offensive categories.



That's a bit like saying pickpocketing and sexual assault are equivalent offences because crime is crime!


----------



## Tivo

Ladybug09 said:


> From a non drug user and someone who worked for the DEA pot is pot is pot! Interesting how people like to separate things into more tolerable/less offensive categories.


Nobody is trying to make the distinction that one was more or less offensive. The distinction was made regarding the effect it would have. Eating pot will make the effect last much longer depending on how much is ingested.


----------



## Ladybug09

DrDior said:


> That's a bit like saying pickpocketing and sexual assault are equivalent offences because crime is crime!



It is a crime and still regardless the degree of offense make the criminal  a criminal.

People try to trivialize stuff to make Their offense less than others out there...justify the behaviors

"I smoke pot, but I don't do cocaine..."  whatever...


----------



## AECornell

The potency of marijuana changes with the way it's "prepared," if you will. Making pot-chocolate will get you really stoned, like insanely. Baking it will get you stoned. And smoking it will get you high based on how much you inhale and how it's done. Plus there are different qualities. So no, pot is not pot. It's not all the same.

Kyle is absolutely right in saying she didn't want to eat it because she gets super paranoid. Even in a safe setting like Amsterdam, as Americans it's beaten into his how "bad" marijuana is, so that paranoia is engrained in a lot of people.



Ladybug09 said:


> From a non drug user and someone who worked for the DEA pot is pot is pot! Interesting how people like to separate things into more tolerable/less offensive categories.


----------



## DrDior

Ladybug09 said:


> People try to trivialize stuff to make Their offense less than others out there...justify the behaviors



Actually, the whole criminal justice system is predicated on the philosophy that not all crimes are equal; that some are, indeed, "less than others." 

Anyone with any direct knowledge of cocaine and pot will be able to tell you exactly why they are NOT analogous in use or effects. As AECornell pointed out it has a lot to do with how a drug is prepared and consumed. Smoking crack (or "freebase" cocaine, as it used to be called back in the day) produces violent individuals, who will mug their own mothers to keep the high going (your own federal sentencing guidelines made this distinction - which is, _among other reasons_, why crack possession and distribution was sentenced more harshly than powder cocaine). 

I am not aware of any *credible* science saying that marijuana has the same effect. In fact, it's generally highly sedating (after the paranoia wears off. lol).  

So, to conclude: whatever.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DrDior said:


> So, to conclude: whatever.


 
I'm gonna have to start using this...  LOL


----------



## lovesbmw

slang said:


> Exactly! plus smoking pot & eating edibles are 2 differents things.
> Kyle never said she had never smoked pot, she didnt want to take edibles since she wasnt sure how she'd react on them.
> 
> Brandi picks fights where none exisit.


True


----------



## Swanky

*Kim Richards Off the Wagon or Stone Cold Sober Someone's a Liar*


http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/20/kim-richards-drinking-sober-rhobh-season/*        4/20/2015 12:50 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





*Kim Richards* was either a hopeless, pill-popping alcoholic the entire last season of "*Real Housewives of Beverly Hills*" or she was sober and doing better than ever ... depending on who you talk to on the cast and production crew.
Several sources involved in the production of the show tell TMZ ... Kim's protestations last season that she was sober were laughable.
We're told veteran cast members *Kyle Richards*, *Lisa Vanderpump *and *Yolanda Foster* learned to just look the other way to avoid confrontation, it was only new cast members *Lisa Rinna* and *Eileen Davidson* who dared to confront Kim.

The sources say Kim would never drink where anyone could see her ... she'd appear sober but then disappear in the restroom and emerge ... well, not sober.
But other sources connected to the show say Kim did better controlling her addiction last season than she has in years.  
The most interesting cast member when it comes to Kim is *Brandi Glanville*. Sources in both camps say Brandi sides with them. If true, Brandi is playing both sides, which would be shocking, right?
Kim's sobriety became an issue during *the dog biting incident*. We're told Kim's camp sent a dog trainer to Kim's house to assess the situation, but the trainer found that Kim was such a mess, he had to help put her to bed.
Kim *was arrested* Thursday for public drunkeness and battery on a cop in Beverly Hills. 






Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3XtA0cPTd


----------



## Ladybug09

DrDior said:


> Actually, the whole criminal justice system is predicated on the philosophy that not all crimes are equal; that some are, indeed, "less than others."
> 
> Anyone with any direct knowledge of cocaine and pot will be able to tell you exactly why they are NOT analogous in use or effects. As AECornell pointed out it has a lot to do with how a drug is prepared and consumed. Smoking crack (or "freebase" cocaine, as it used to be called back in the day) produces violent individuals, who will mug their own mothers to keep the high going (your own federal sentencing guidelines made this distinction - which is, _among other reasons_, why crack possession and distribution was sentenced more harshly than powder cocaine).
> 
> I am not aware of any *credible* science saying that marijuana has the same effect. In fact, it's generally highly sedating (after the paranoia wears off. lol).
> 
> So, to conclude: whatever.



We wont agree...so moving on.


----------



## Ladybug09

You're consuming DRUGS! Whether INHALED or EDIBLE! So yes, a Drug, is a DRUG, is a DRUG....



AECornell said:


> The potency of marijuana changes with the way it's "prepared," if you will. Making pot-chocolate will get you really stoned, like insanely. Baking it will get you stoned. And smoking it will get you high based on how much you inhale and how it's done. Plus there are different qualities. So no, pot is not pot. It's not all the same.
> 
> Kyle is absolutely right in saying she didn't want to eat it because she gets super paranoid. Even in a safe setting like Amsterdam, as Americans it's beaten into his how "bad" marijuana is, so that paranoia is engrained in a lot of people.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Ladybug09 said:


> You're consuming DRUGS! Whether INHALED or EDIBLE! So yes, a Drug, is a DRUG, is a DRUG....



Chill!  No one is saying it's not a drug, but rather the effect of consuming said drug differs by method of imbibing and potency. And yes, it's still illegal most places.  Certainly, today's pot is not the pot of my youthso I've heard.


----------



## guccimamma

kim isn't going to make it.  sad to say, but i don't think there is any hope.


----------



## littlerock

Ladybug09 said:


> You're consuming DRUGS! Whether INHALED or EDIBLE! So yes, a Drug, is a DRUG, is a DRUG....



I liken this with someone who likes to have a beer now and then. Someone comes along and offers said person a shot of whiskey and the person says "ew.. no thanks.. I don't like that." Just because someone likes to have a beer doesn't mean they want a shot 160 proof bourbon, kwim? It's not an argument that alcohol is alcohol, it's a preference and there is a difference.


----------



## purseprincess32

I wish Kim and Brandi were gone. Not interested in watching these two who are just so cringe worthy. I'd rather watch NYC Housewives again.


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't think the ladies are being hypocrites at all with Brandi. At All !!! All of you would let it slide if your friend was late meeting you one time. But if another friend was late meeting you 10 times you'd be over it. You're not a hypocrite to treat either woman differently in a similar situation. They are all over Brandis **** and Brandi expects to be treated as if its a clean slate everyday.


----------



## Baglady41

I just read that Kim is going to be on Dr Phil. This woman is a train wreck.


----------



## haute okole

I don't know Kim Richards, but I have great empathy for any woman who faced sexual abuse at a young age as parents look the other way, for whatever reason.  I discovered a blind item that was recently revealed on crazydaysandnights.net the following:
    Over the past six years I have told you some awful stories of people.  There have been plenty good people too.  This story though is about someone who probably suffered the most as a child star and managed to come out on top, although very emotionally scarred.  The actress used to be a nice solid B list actress.  She does not act very much anymore.  Some movies and some cameos, but for the most part does not do much.  She has some other activities which keep her busy and which she has also made a name for herself.  Back in the day she was a child actress.  Cute and funny growing up in a time of actors on set where rules were not really followed and behavior could be abhorrent.despite being just an early teen, our actress was forced to have sex with men twice her age or sometimes three times her age.  This was not a one time thing,but a daily thing she had to endure if she wanted to be an actress.  Her parents told her to toughen up and that there would was nothing wrong with it.  Well, she did not have the best parents in the world.  From the very first time she walked onto a film set, she was groped and teased.  There was one older actor she thought she was safe from, but after their third day filming he had her in his dressing room, undressing for him while he pleasured himself. she had to do this at least once a week.  There was her co-star who was almost the same age who told her he would get her fired unless they had sex.  He also made her try some drugs. This was all like at 12 and 13.  Crazy.  On one shows he was on she was repeatedly molested by a man who later was accused of raping one of his neighbor's children.  Apparently, since he thought he could get away with it on sets, he also thought the same rule applied in the real world.  All you have to do is mention this guy's name or character name to the actress and she will start to cry.  All of this has affected everyday of her life since.  It all makes sense what she does now when you think of what happened to her back them.  A sad history of Kim Richards' childhood.


----------



## pjhm

So from where did that lurid story come? How do u know it is true?...?.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Baglady41 said:


> I just read that Kim is going to be on Dr Phil. This woman is a train wreck.


 
Dr Phil?????  Lordt let the train wreck continue.


----------



## AECornell

Ok DEA, difference of opinion. It's not that serious.



Ladybug09 said:


> You're consuming DRUGS! Whether INHALED or EDIBLE! So yes, a Drug, is a DRUG, is a DRUG....


----------



## haute okole

pjhm said:


> So from where did that lurid story come? How do u know it is true?...?.



I read it on a website called crazydatsandnights.net.  They post blind items but some items are revealed.  I have no idea if it is true.  After reading this thread, I read the book House of Hiltons, and I tend to believe that Big Kathy was a Crappy weird Mom who offered up her daughters' sexuality for selfish messed up reasons.


----------



## guccimamma

Ladybug09 said:


> You're consuming DRUGS! Whether INHALED or EDIBLE! So yes, a Drug, is a DRUG, is a DRUG....



would you say pot is the same as heroin? 

yes, they fall under the same category...but one is much worse than the other.


----------



## fionarcat

haute okole said:


> I read it on a website called crazydatsandnights.net.  They post blind items but some items are revealed.  I have no idea if it is true.  After reading this thread, I read the book House of Hiltons, and I have tend to believe that Big Kathy was a Crappy weird Mom who offered up her daughters' sexuality for selfish messed up reasons.


 
It could be totally false of course but it has to be noted that the 70's and 80's were not exactly decades where children were well protected. I do so hope it's false though, if it's true, she has had almost too much to deal with and that truly is heartbreaking.


----------



## Sassys

haute okole said:


> I don't know Kim Richards, but I have great empathy for any woman who faced sexual abuse at a young age as parents look the other way, for whatever reason.  I discovered a blind item that was recently revealed on crazydaysandnights.net the following:
> Over the past six years I have told you some awful stories of people.  There have been plenty good people too.  This story though is about someone who probably suffered the most as a child star and managed to come out on top, although very emotionally scarred.  The actress used to be a nice solid B list actress.  She does not act very much anymore.  Some movies and some cameos, but for the most part does not do much.  She has some other activities which keep her busy and which she has also made a name for herself.  Back in the day she was a child actress.  Cute and funny growing up in a time of actors on set where rules were not really followed and behavior could be abhorrent.despite being just an early teen, our actress was forced to have sex with men twice her age or sometimes three times her age.  This was not a one time thing,but a daily thing she had to endure if she wanted to be an actress.  Her parents told her to toughen up and that there would was nothing wrong with it.  Well, she did not have the best parents in the world.  From the very first time she walked onto a film set, she was groped and teased.  There was one older actor she thought she was safe from, but after their third day filming he had her in his dressing room, undressing for him while he pleasured himself. she had to do this at least once a week.  There was her co-star who was almost the same age who told her he would get her fired unless they had sex.  He also made her try some drugs. This was all like at 12 and 13.  Crazy.  On one shows he was on she was repeatedly molested by a man who later was accused of raping one of his neighbor's children.  Apparently, since he thought he could get away with it on sets, he also thought the same rule applied in the real world.  All you have to do is mention this guy's name or character name to the actress and she will start to cry.  All of this has affected everyday of her life since.  It all makes sense what she does now when you think of what happened to her back them.  A sad history of Kim Richards' childhood.



This could be about anybody, there is nothing that screams it is about Kim


----------



## Vanilla Bean

That would be incredibly awful if it applied to any woman in showbiz; luckily (?) the reveal only named Kim Richards.


----------



## slang

I'm surprised Kim isn't obligated to Bravo for her first "after arrest" interview
I wonder if Andy is mad she's talking to Dr Phil


----------



## Sassys

When does the Dr. Phil episode air??


----------



## fashiongirl26

Sassys said:


> When does the Dr. Phil episode air??




April 28th


----------



## DC-Cutie

fashiongirl26 said:


> April 28th


 
DVR set.  thanks


----------



## Ladybug09

littlerock said:


> I liken this with someone who likes to have a beer now and then. Someone comes along and offers said person a shot of whiskey and the person says "ew.. no thanks.. I don't like that." Just because someone likes to have a beer doesn't mean they want a shot 160 proof bourbon, kwim? It's not an argument that alcohol is alcohol, it's a preference and there is a difference.


We won't agree...moving on.


----------



## Ladybug09

AECornell said:


> Ok DEA, difference of opinion. It's not that serious.


Hence...we will not agree...sooo again...Moving on.


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> would you say pot is the same as heroin?
> 
> yes, they fall under the same category...but one is much worse than the other.




Are there a lot of pot users in this thread? Cause people are pressed about this....I have my thoughts on DRUGS, "Soft" drug, Hard Drug, However you all like to categorize them...My thoughts are the same...


----------



## zooba

Yep back on topic.  When was the secrets  of rhobh supposed to air?


----------



## Ladybug09

Baglady41 said:


> I just read that Kim is going to be on Dr Phil. This woman is a train wreck.


What??? This is the LAST place she needs to be.....she needs to go to rehab. As I've said since season 1, she is not only a Alcoholic, but a Drug Addict too!


----------



## lucywife

zooba said:


> Yep back on topic.  When was the secrets  of rhobh supposed to air?


 I think @8PM EST tonight


----------



## krissa

Ladybug09 said:


> What??? This is the LAST place she needs to be.....she needs to go to rehab. As I've said since season 1, she is not only a Alcoholic, but a Drug Addict too!



Exactly. Idk why she even thinks this is a good idea.


----------



## fashiongirl26

Either Dr. Phil is going to rip her a new ******* or she is going to deflect the entire hour. My money is on a frustrating interview with no resolution.


----------



## Sweetpea83

zooba said:


> Yep back on topic.  When was the secrets  of rhobh supposed to air?



Tonight.


----------



## caitlin1214

It's interesting that nobody lets anybody finish a sentence.

Sorry, scratch that ... Kim and Brandi never let anybody finish a sentence. 

That would drive me nuts. 



Kim's going through stuff. And when Kyle doesn't have the big Kim Albatross around her neck, she looks like she has a lot of fun.  

Kyle should step away from that and do the next season without Kim.




(Actually, I'd rather Kyle be on next


----------



## caitlin1214

To add ... it's interesting that Kim has these "Rules" for the reunion, and expects everyone to respect them, but she thinks nothing of attacking the other ladies. 

If Kim's not respecting them, why should they respect her?


----------



## Graw

slang said:


> I'm surprised Kim isn't obligated to Bravo for her first "after arrest" interview
> 
> I wonder if Andy is mad she's talking to Dr Phil




Even if she has a contract ... it's Kim!  She will do what she wants.


----------



## Bentley1

fashiongirl26 said:


> Either Dr. Phil is going to rip her a new ******* or she is going to deflect the entire hour. My money is on a frustrating interview with no resolution.




That's my sense too. Kim is way too defensive, closed off, unaware and stubborn to give a proper interview. It's going to be pointless and frustrating for the audience.


----------



## junqueprincess

fashiongirl26 said:


> Either Dr. Phil is going to rip her a new ******* or she is going to deflect the entire hour. My money is on a frustrating interview with no resolution.




She will just lie, lie and lie. The only truth she has is being high at any cost. If she looses relationships that's on her. The fact that she can claim sobriety in the same sentence that she admits to using is insulting. If she wants to use without the criticism she should just get off tv.  She has been like this for decades.

When she's high she is hard to watch, when she's sober she's uncomfortable to watch- she is painfully awkward.


----------



## AECornell

The only good thing about Dr Phil is that he will call you out on your bull$hit. He knows when you're lying and doesn't let things slide.


----------



## imgg

AECornell said:


> The only good thing about Dr Phil is that he will call you out on your bull$hit. He knows when you're lying and doesn't let things slide.



I can't stand Dr. Phil.  He is not a licensed psychologist, he is as bad as Jerry Springer IMO.


----------



## Longchamp

imgg said:


> I can't stand Dr. Phil.  He is not a licensed psychologist, he is as bad as Jerry Springer IMO.



+100. He lost his license for ethics violation. 
They gave him action plan to restore his license. He snubbed his nose at them.


----------



## imgg

Longchamp said:


> +100. He lost his license for ethics violation.
> They gave him action plan to restore his license. He snubbed his nose at them.



That is one interview I will not be watching, not that I watch anything with Dr. Phil but I can't imagine sitting through an hour with Dr. Phil and Kim Richards.


----------



## Longchamp

imgg said:


> That is one interview I will not be watching, not that I watch anything with Dr. Phil but I can't imagine sitting through an hour with Dr. Phil and Kim Richards.



Yep. Would never watch. I have some sympathy for Kim, but he is the "professional". 
Keep her off TV and into rehab.
Look how Phil preyed on Britney Spears.
Smh at Oprah. How did she find this guy?


----------



## AECornell

Sames. I can't stand Dr Phil. Total phony. Like Dr Oz.


----------



## imgg

Longchamp said:


> Yep. Would never watch. I have some sympathy for Kim, but he is the "professional".
> Keep her off TV and into rehab.
> Look how Phil preyed on Britney Spears.
> Smh at Oprah. How did she find this guy?


 
I had sympathy for Kim initially but its hard now because she is really mean and difficult to watch.  She should never be on a reality show. but agree, she needs a lot of help and not the kind Phil (like how you removed the doctor part)  can give. 

 I know Phil got in a lot of trouble over the Britney thing.

 I think Oprah realized after it was too late, she created a monster.


----------



## horse17

aecornell said:


> sames. I can't stand dr phil. Total phony. Like dr oz.


 
+2


----------



## fashiongirl26

I guess I'm in the minority here. I like him because he cuts through the bull$hit and calls his guests out. Wish we had more people like that in the world.


----------



## beekmanhill

imgg said:


> I can't stand Dr. Phil.  He is not a licensed psychologist, he is as bad as Jerry Springer IMO.


Despise Dr Phil.  He interviews people when they are down and out, just for ratings.  He did it with Whitney Hustons daughter's bf.  Doubt if he helps anything but his pocketbook.  He can go and take that fake smiling wife with him.  

I Like Oz.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Despise Dr Phil. He interviews people when they are down and out, just for ratings. He did it with Whitney Hustons daughter's bf. Doubt if he helps anything but his pocketbook. He can go and take that fake smiling wife with him.
> 
> I Like Oz.


 
His wife's face is seriously disturbing. She's starting to look like the puppet from the Saw movies. She and Brandi both need to STOP the madness.
Dr.Phil, never talks about the fact that he had a marriage fail, or has no license. Fraud.


----------



## imgg

TC1 said:


> His wife's face is seriously disturbing. She's starting to look like the puppet from the Saw movies. She and Brandi both need to STOP the madness.
> Dr.Phil, never talks about the fact that he had a marriage fail, or has no license. Fraud.


Or that he lost his license in Texas over allegations of a inappropriate relationship with a patient.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Longchamp said:


> Look how Phil preyed on Britney Spears.


 


imgg said:


> I know Phil got in a lot of trouble over the Britney thing.


 
What happened with Britney Spears??




imgg said:


> Or that he lost his license in Texas over allegations of a inappropriate relationship with a patient.


 
Wow, I had no idea!


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Despise Dr Phil.  He interviews people when they are down and out, just for ratings.  He did it with Whitney Hustons daughter's bf.  Doubt if he helps anything but his pocketbook.  He can go and take that fake smiling wife with him.
> 
> I Like Oz.


 
Dr. Phil couldn't even see that Bobbi K's boyfriend was faking his a$$ off.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Dr. Phil couldn't even see that Bobbi K's boyfriend was faking his a$$ off.



I think he saw it but his pride can never admit it.   It was unprofessional to have someone drunk on the show.  But Dr. P will do anything for ratings.   He has not ethics at all.  I was always amazed that Oprah sponsored him. 

Did the bf ever REALLY go to rehab?  I doubt it.


----------



## susieserb

Yeow.....KIM BOLTS

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...drinking-problem-PILLS-POT.html#ixzz3Y3snMhax


----------



## Bentley1

Ooo. Interesting stuff about Phil. Not sure what the Britney stuff is about, but I'm about to goggle it. 
His phony, creepy looking wife irks me almost more then he does.


----------



## AECornell

I knew she would do this. She's a spoiled brat who can't be held accountable for anything.


----------



## zooba

If Dr Phil offered me anything I would turn it down too. Would you?
 It sounds like she did the interview and as much as I think rehab would benefit her, taking away her way from Monty would create more regrets for her later in life. My DVR didn't record the secrets episode  so I assume they had delayed it.


----------



## swags

I watched the extra footage from Tuesday night. It was nice not to see much Brandi but there was way too much Lisa Rhinna. She's such a disgusting person. Those texts she sent to Kim - I believe that's the real Lisa. Like Kim said, it wasn't said in the heat of the moment.  She's also not that bright because texting is todays form of putting it in writing.


----------



## imgg

GirlieShoppe said:


> What happened with Britney Spears??
> 
> He basically inserted himself into her treatment and then talked about it publicly (this was back when she shaved her head and went crazy).   Dr. Phil is not a licensed psychologist in California (or anywhere) and it is illegal to treat clients without a license. Speaking publicly about a client is also a big no no. Britney's attending psychiatrist was pissed and I believe made a formal complaint against Phil.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

imgg said:


> GirlieShoppe said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened with Britney Spears??
> 
> He basically inserted himself into her treatment and then talked about it publicly (this was back when she shaved her head and went crazy).   Dr. Phil is not a licensed psychologist in California (or anywhere) and it is illegal to treat clients without a license. Speaking publicly about a client is also a big no no. Britney's attending psychiatrist was pissed and I believe made a formal complaint against Phil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - a major HIPAA violation! I'm surprised he wasn't fined.
Click to expand...


----------



## susieserb

Did you guys read the article I posted about Kim running from the Dr. Phil's interview with her kids pleading for her to come back.  The headlines read addiction to drugs and alcohol with Kim sayin she doesn't use daily, thud.


----------



## susieserb

I'm a disgusting person I guess, those texts really did not rankle me.  Inappropriate yes,horrible? I didn't think so.


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> Did you guys read the article I posted about Kim running from the Dr. Phil's interview with her kids pleading for her to come back.  The headlines read addiction to drugs and alcohol with Kim sayin she doesn't use daily, thud.



I saw it, but did read the whole article.  Doesn't surprise me, Phil's aggressiveness and Kim's inability to admit or be accountable to anything is for a bad combination.  Kim obviously didn't do research on Phil before agreeing to go on the show.


----------



## imgg

GirlieShoppe said:


> imgg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - a major HIPAA violation! I'm surprised he wasn't fined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I thought you said fired, not fined.   I am not sure what the consequences were for him.  Britney's family was upset too.
Click to expand...


----------



## DC-Cutie

wonder who she will blame for this act?


----------



## ShoreGrl

DC-Cutie said:


> wonder who she will blame for this act?



Kyle.


----------



## imgg

ShoreGrl said:


> Kyle.



Lol


----------



## susieserb

imgg said:


> I saw it, but did read the whole article.  Doesn't surprise me, Phil's aggressiveness and Kim's inability to admit or be accountable to anything is for a bad combination.  Kim obviously didn't do research on Phil before agreeing to go on the show.


She could not have gone into that interview blind (her PR people?).  Dependance gives you this total arrogance and denial, she wanted to go on that show to prove her stability.  

My heart goes out to those adult children, desperate to get her healed.  What a sad mess for the family (the whole family).

I kept thinking of Whitney Houston..


----------



## krissa

ShoreGrl said:


> Kyle.



I already saw a bad sister article about Kyle since she attended Coachella w her fam lol. She can't win. Who wants to be Kim's lady sitter and punching bag.


----------



## krissa

susieserb said:


> She could not have gone into that interview blind (her PR people?).  Dependance gives you this total arrogance and denial, she wanted to go on that show to prove her stability.
> 
> My heart goes out to those adult children, desperate to get her healed.  What a sad mess for the family (the whole family).
> 
> I kept thinking of Whitney Houston..



I don't understand going into the interview. what's the point? Silently go into treatment and if you're better then speak out. This will only add more stress and make her want to use.


----------



## tomz_grl

krissa said:


> I don't understand going into the interview. what's the point? Silently go into treatment and if you're better then speak out. This will only add more stress and make her want to use.


 
The problem is that she doesn't think she has a problem. Complete denial.


----------



## susieserb

tomz_grl said:


> The problem is that she doesn't think she has a problem. Complete denial.


and false prideful arrogance that is induced by substances.


----------



## guccimamma

poor kids to see her like this. if she can't pull it together for them, she never will.


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> She could not have gone into that interview blind (her PR people?).  Dependance gives you this total arrogance and denial, she wanted to go on that show to prove her stability.
> 
> My heart goes out to those adult children, desperate to get her healed.  What a sad mess for the family (the whole family).
> 
> I kept thinking of Whitney Houston..



Kim doesn't seem to listen to anyone but Brandi and I bet she encouraged her to go on!


----------



## pjhm

guccimamma said:


> poor kids to see her like this. if she can't pull it together for them, she never will.




Yeah those kids have had to raise her-my heart goes out to them too.


----------



## beekmanhill

imgg said:


> Kim doesn't seem to listen to anyone but Brandi and I bet she encouraged her to go on!



Brandi and Kim haven't communicated in a while.   Kim is an adult, she makes her own poor decisions.  Kathy was there with her, so maybe she encouraged her.  She doesn't shy away from publicity.    It was a huge mistake.


----------



## Swanky

No one can really help or make an addict do anything...


----------



## Ladybug09

I've never cared for Dr. Phil,. I think I've seen a portion of his show once.


----------



## Grace123

Ladybug09 said:


> I've never cared for Dr. Phil,. I think I've seen a portion of his show once.



Me either. The only time I've ever liked him even a little is when he had a bit in a Madea movie.


----------



## fashiongirl26

http://m.eonline.com/news/649551/wa...t-arrest-and-sobriety-is-this-an-intervention

A clip from the upcoming show.


----------



## littlerock

guccimamma said:


> poor kids to see her like this. if she can't pull it together for them, she never will.



Statements like this cause confusion. It leads family members to think they aren't enough, that they aren't loved enough to provide the motivation that an addict needs to get well. It is so misleading. Addicts don't use because of children and they don't get clean for children. It's an inside job. It's a healing that comes from within, not for anyone else. The two should be completely separate.


----------



## 26Alexandra

fashiongirl26 said:


> http://m.eonline.com/news/649551/wa...t-arrest-and-sobriety-is-this-an-intervention
> 
> A clip from the upcoming show.




This is exactly what I expected from Kim. 
So sad.


----------



## Nishi621

26Alexandra said:


> This is exactly what I expected from Kim.
> So sad.



Ugh, maybe now people will see what Kyle has been dealing with all of these years. I am sure it is killing her also


----------



## Longchamp

GirlieShoppe said:


> What happened with Britney Spears??
> 
> He basically inserted himself into her treatment and then talked about it publicly (this was back when she shaved her head and went crazy). Dr. Phil is not a licensed psychologist in California (or anywhere) and it is illegal to treat clients without a license. Speaking publicly about a client is also a big no no. Britney's attending psychiatrist was pissed and I believe made a formal complaint against Phil.
> 
> 
> imgg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - a major HIPAA violation! I'm surprised he wasn't fined.
Click to expand...

 He's not licensed, so can't be held to HIPPA standard.
He can call himself "Dr." because he has a PhD.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Nishi621 said:


> Ugh, maybe now people will see what Kyle has been dealing with all of these years. I am sure it is killing her also



Totally agree.

This is all very interesting, but honestly not surprising. I found it really telling that Kim could not own "struggling" with her sobriety during the finale shows. Alcoholism/addiction is always a struggle. Every day. Some days are easier, and some are hard &#8211; and that it's hard doesn't mean you are weak or will give in. But once you are an addict, you are forever an addict. It's never not a struggle. To deny that is to deny the power of addiction.

Kim also wants Kyle and everyone to treat her as if the past 30 years never happened. As if she has not earned their concern or the right to their own points of view. She was using/drinking for far many years than not. So, addiction is very much a part of her personality. Being physically clean is only the first step. The emotional growth that comes after takes a looooong time and a lot of work.

I am very sad that she fights when cornered because the only way she will recover is to sit with the pain and the fear and the true reality of her situation. These are things she has not shown the ability to do yet.


----------



## imgg

Longchamp said:


> He's not licensed, so can't be held to HIPPA standard.
> He can call himself "Dr." because he has a PhD.



I never said he couldn't call himself a doctor and I know he has a PhD.  I said it was illegal to practice psychology or any medical speciality without a license and that is what he did.  Since he acted as a psychologist to Britney he had a moral and ethical obligation to not speak about her mental stability and it is why he was blasted for it in the media and by Britney's family and care providers.  He took a sensitive and vulnerable situation and turned it into a money opportunity for himself.  He seems like he has a lot of sociopathic tendencies, not someone to be admired IMHO.


----------



## swags

I know I shouldn't but I'll probably watch the train wreck Dr Phil show. I also don't care for Dr Phil, he's basically an actor. I don't know why Kim would want to put herself out there like that. I don't see any benefit. She needs real rehab and some time away from the spotlight to heal.


----------



## guccimamma

rather than dr phil, she should spend some time with judge judy.


----------



## imgg

guccimamma said:


> rather than dr phil, she should spend some time with judge judy.



 Love judge judy!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

imgg said:


> I never said he couldn't call himself a doctor and I know he has a PhD.  I said it was illegal to practice psychology or any medical speciality without a license and that is what he did.  Since he acted as a psychologist to Britney he had a moral and ethical obligation to not speak about her mental stability and it is why he was blasted for it in the media and by Britney's family and care providers.  He took a sensitive and vulnerable situation and turned it into a money opportunity for himself.  He seems like he has a lot of sociopathic tendencies, not someone to be admired IMHO.


 
Yep, you are exactly right! 




Longchamp said:


> He's not licensed, so can't be held to HIPPA standard.
> He can call himself "Dr." because he has a PhD.


 

Hi Longchamp, It is my understanding than anyone who works in any aspect of healthcare can be prosecuted/fined for breaching a patient's private information. I don't believe that person has to be licensed into order to be held liable. Whether it's a doctor, therapist, nurse, billing clerk, insurance verifier, janitor, etc, if someone blabs about someone's medical condition/health history, he/she can get into a heap trouble. Because of my job I attend HIPAA seminars every year. One thing that's made clear at every seminar: everyone at our office - from the doctor to the front office staff - is responsible for protecting our patients' privacy.


----------



## swags

GirlieShoppe said:


> Yep, you are exactly right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Longchamp, It is my understanding than anyone who works in any aspect of healthcare can be prosecuted/fined for breaching a patient's private information. I don't believe that person has to be licensed into order to be held liable. Whether it's a doctor, therapist, nurse, billing clerk, insurance verifier, janitor, etc, if someone blabs about someone's medical condition/health history, he/she can get into a heap trouble. Because of my job I attend HIPAA seminars every year. One thing that's made clear at every seminar: everyone at our office from the doctor to the front office staff is responsible for protecting our patients' privacy.




Is he in healthcare? I would consider him in the entertainment field and figure all of his guests sign waivers.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

swags said:


> Is he in healthcare? I would consider him in the entertainment field and figure all of his guests sign waivers.


 
If he was acting as Britney's therapist/psychologist then he would be considered a healthcare professional. Perhaps Britney signed a waiver though...


----------



## Longchamp

imgg said:


> I never said he couldn't call himself a doctor and I know he has a PhD.  I said it was illegal to practice psychology or any medical speciality without a license and that is what he did.  Since he acted as a psychologist to Britney he had a moral and ethical obligation to not speak about her mental stability and it is why he was blasted for it in the media and by Britney's family and care providers.  He took a sensitive and vulnerable situation and turned it into a money opportunity for himself.  He seems like he has a lot of sociopathic tendencies, not someone to be admired IMHO.




No, agree w/ you 100%. must be some misunderstanding in translation.
I was being somewhat sarcastic that he is held to lower standard since he's not licensed.


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> rather than dr phil, she should spend some time with judge judy.



Oh Lord Kim couldn't handle JJ.






imgg said:


> Love judge judy!



Mee too!


----------



## swags

GirlieShoppe said:


> If he was acting as Britney's therapist/psychologist then he would be considered a healthcare professional. Perhaps Britney signed a waiver though...


 
I'm a little unclear about what he is. I remember he wrote a diet book and sold some products that were under fire.  Is he an actual therapist? There were times I would watch his show in the early 2000s and I thought he was sensible but then all these other things happened and I found it hypocritical that he would tell people not to fall for the marketing machine but he himself is selling books and supplements. 


Today I would never suggest that someone who needs help do it in a capacity that is meant to entertain people.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

swags said:


> I'm a little unclear about what he is. I remember he wrote a diet book and sold some products that were under fire.  Is he an actual therapist? There were times I would watch his show in the early 2000s and I thought he was sensible but then all these other things happened and I found it hypocritical that he would tell people not to fall for the marketing machine but he himself is selling books and supplements.
> 
> 
> Today I would never suggest that someone who needs help do it in a capacity that is meant to entertain people.


 
So true, I totally agree!


----------



## zaara10

swags said:


> I know I shouldn't but I'll probably watch the train wreck Dr Phil show. I also don't care for Dr Phil, he's basically an actor. I don't know why Kim would want to put herself out there like that. I don't see any benefit. She needs real rehab and some time away from the spotlight to heal.




When does it air? I'll probably watch it too even though I can't stand either of them.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

swags said:


> I know I shouldn't but I'll probably watch the train wreck Dr Phil show. I also don't care for Dr Phil, he's basically an actor. I don't know why Kim would want to put herself out there like that. I don't see any benefit. She needs real rehab and some time away from the spotlight to heal.


 
You are so right! I'd have a little more respect for him if he would drop the "Dr." and just call it The Phil McGraw Show.


----------



## swags

zaara10 said:


> When does it air? I'll probably watch it too even though I can't stand either of them.


 
Tuesday the 28th. 
I have found it painful to watch Kim on Real Housewives since the beginning. When she's drinking, she's a mess and when she appears to be behaving herself, I find her awkward and boring.  
I don't see the point of an interview. When a question is asked that she even decides to answer, she is for the most part defensive.


----------



## imgg

Longchamp said:


> No, agree w/ you 100%. must be some misunderstanding in translation.
> I was being somewhat sarcastic that he is held to lower standard since he's not licensed.



Ok, sorry if I misunderstood!


----------



## imgg

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh Lord Kim couldn't handle JJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mee too!



Doesn't she have the best one liners?


----------



## imgg

swags said:


> I'm a little unclear about what he is. I remember he wrote a diet book and sold some products that were under fire.  Is he an actual therapist? There were times I would watch his show in the early 2000s and I thought he was sensible but then all these other things happened and I found it hypocritical that he would tell people not to fall for the marketing machine but he himself is selling books and supplements.
> 
> 
> Today I would never suggest that someone who needs help do it in a capacity that is meant to entertain people.



He was a psychologist who lost his license over ethical issues and became an entertainer thanks to Opera.  He was sued over the diet products and had to pay a substantial settlement.  I too find him very hypocritical.


----------



## Ladybug09

imgg said:


> Doesn't she have the best one liners?



The BEST!


----------



## krissa

swags said:


> I know I shouldn't but I'll probably watch the train wreck Dr Phil show. I also don't care for Dr Phil, he's basically an actor. I don't know why Kim would want to put herself out there like that. I don't see any benefit. She needs real rehab and some time away from the spotlight to heal.



Kim lives in lala land. He prob thought she'd get kid gloves treatment like with Andy.


----------



## Nishi621

GirlieShoppe said:


> Yep, you are exactly right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Longchamp, It is my understanding than anyone who works in any aspect of healthcare can be prosecuted/fined for breaching a patient's private information. I don't believe that person has to be licensed into order to be held liable. Whether it's a doctor, therapist, nurse, billing clerk, insurance verifier, janitor, etc, if someone blabs about someone's medical condition/health history, he/she can get into a heap trouble. Because of my job I attend HIPAA seminars every year. One thing that's made clear at every seminar: everyone at our office - from the doctor to the front office staff - is responsible for protecting our patients' privacy.




My son is a  paramedic in nYC and he is held to the same laws and rules in this way as doctors


----------



## bagnshoofetish

littlerock said:


> Statements like this cause confusion. It leads family members to think they aren't enough, that they aren't loved enough to provide the motivation that an addict needs to get well. It is so misleading. Addicts don't use because of children and they don't get clean for children. It's an inside job. It's a healing that comes from within, not for anyone else. The two should be completely separate.




This bears repeating.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

JetSetGo! said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> This is all very interesting, but honestly not surprising. I found it really telling that Kim could not own "struggling" with her sobriety during the finale shows. Alcoholism/addiction is always a struggle. Every day. Some days are easier, and some are hard  and that it's hard doesn't mean you are weak or will give in. But once you are an addict, you are forever an addict. It's never not a struggle. To deny that is to deny the power of addiction.
> 
> Kim also wants Kyle and everyone to treat her as if the past 30 years never happened. As if she has not earned their concern or the right to their own points of view. She was using/drinking for far many years than not. So, addiction is very much a part of her personality. Being physically clean is only the first step. The emotional growth that comes after takes a looooong time and a lot of work.
> 
> I am very sad that she fights when cornered because the only way she will recover is to sit with the pain and the fear and the true reality of her situation. These are things she has not shown the ability to do yet.




Another quote that bears repeating.

Though Kim has been to rehab, some key points still have not sunk in to her.  She has not accepted that her condition will never be cured, only managed.  She does not get it that if you take someone elses pain meds, that IS a relapse.  I know people who have had to go through multiple rehabs in order for lots of things to finally sink in.  Hopefully, she will understand her disease and completely surrender to what it takes to stay sober soon.


----------



## guccimamma

kim is depressing and delusional, i don't want to watch her on television anymore.


----------



## pjhm

I hope Bravo finally realizes watching these deeply troubled women is not glamorous and causes us to change channels--who wants to watch tv to get depressed?


----------



## barbie444

I heard only three of her four kids went to the Dr. Phil fiasco, I wonder what happened to the daughter that wasn't there. Also is there another daughter that getting married in May?? I'm confused


----------



## zooba

This whole heartedly. What is presented are women with the emotional capacity of 14 year olds. Little eye candy ocassionally is great  but, watching an individual grasp with sobriety is not entertaining.


----------



## pjhm

barbie444 said:


> I heard only three of her four kids went to the Dr. Phil fiasco, I wonder what happened to the daughter that wasn't there. Also is there another daughter that getting married in May?? I'm confused




I was confused too. Brooke who got married at Kathys house wants an even bigger soirée in Europe so she's essentially marrying the same man twice.tells you all you need to know about their priorities.


----------



## barbie444

This is ridiculous! Isn't he the heir to Fat Burger? These girls sure know how to marry up. 


pjhm said:


> I was confused too. Brooke who got married at Kathys house wants an even bigger soirée in Europe so she's essentially marrying the same man twice.tells you all you need to know about their priorities.


----------



## pjhm

Yes exactly!


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> kim is depressing and delusional, i don't want to watch her on television anymore.




I don't either and haven't for many seasons.


----------



## Jeneen

Have we heard any statements from the cast about Kim?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

guccimamma said:


> kim is depressing and delusional, i don't want to watch her on television anymore.


 
Neither do I.


----------



## tomz_grl

barbie444 said:


> This is ridiculous! Isn't he the heir to Fat Burger? These girls sure know how to marry up.



That must be why they have Fat Burger at all their white parties.


----------



## GoGlam

How many fat burgers are there that this kid is considered an "heir?"  While I guess anyone that is meant to inherit can be, using the word heir creates a whole different image.


----------



## barbie444

That would explain alot. I never understood why fatburger was everywhere, when EVERYONE knows In 'n Out is king in SoCal.  I read somewhere that Farrah Kyle's oldest is also dating someone from Fatburger


tomz_grl said:


> That must be why they have Fat Burger at all their white parties.


----------



## AECornell

Thayer's (Brooke's husband) dad Andrew... I just googled him. Quite the story on that guy. Seems like he did some shady business stuff a while ago.


----------



## sgj99

supposedly Brooke married the FatBurger Heir at Kathy's house so Monty, her father, could be there.  it was a small affair.  she wants a big expensive wedding now.  did Monty pass away or is he still battling cancer?

Kim needs to realize that addiction problems are anything that alters your state of mind or body.  she seems to think it's only alcohol or illegal drugs but prescriptions are okay - which is so not true!  i have thought and stated many times that i think she drinks and mixes medications that have been prescribed to her.


----------



## zaara10

GoGlam said:


> How many fat burgers are there that this kid is considered an "heir?"  While I guess anyone that is meant to inherit can be, using the word heir creates a whole different image.




I know, right? "Heir to fat burger" sounds ridiculous to me.


----------



## LemonDrop

I'm so bored  so I googled and there are 150 fat burgers in 29 countries.


----------



## pjhm

Just read 3 diff reports Kim checked herself into rehab in a facility in Malibu


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> supposedly Brooke married the FatBurger Heir at Kathy's house so Monty, her father, could be there.  it was a small affair.  she wants a big expensive wedding now.  did Monty pass away or is he still battling cancer?
> 
> Kim needs to realize that addiction problems are anything that alters your state of mind or body.  she seems to think it's only alcohol or illegal drugs but prescriptions are okay - which is so not true!  i have thought and stated many times that i think she drinks and mixes medications that have been prescribed to her.



Monty is still battling cancer. Saw him on TV last week after Kim's arrest. Paps were trying to get info out of him regarding Kim.


----------



## GoGlam

LemonDrop said:


> I'm so bored  so I googled and there are 150 fat burgers in 29 countries.





I guess that's enough!! I don't remember ever seeing one and I consider myself fairly well-traveled!


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> I know, right? "Heir to fat burger" sounds ridiculous to me.




Tell me about it!


----------



## slang

barbie444 said:


> That would explain alot. I never understood why fatburger was everywhere, when EVERYONE knows In 'n Out is king in SoCal.  *I read somewhere that Farrah Kyle's oldest is also dating someone from Fatburger*



I'm not sure of they are still together, but Farrah was dating his twin brother (Brooke's husband)


----------



## barbie444

Kim checked into Rehab.
http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/25/kim-richards-rehab-substance-abuse-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/


----------



## 26Alexandra

goglam said:


> i guess that's enough!! I don't remember ever seeing one and i consider myself fairly well-traveled!




+1!


----------



## barbie444

I have seen them a few times in LA, and have actually eaten at one. It's good but not Shake Shack good.


GoGlam said:


> I guess that's enough!! I don't remember ever seeing one and I consider myself fairly well-traveled!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

barbie444 said:


> Kim checked into Rehab.
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/25/kim-richards-rehab-substance-abuse-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/




If its the Malibu facility I'm thinking of that place is like a spa/resort but I guess its better than nothing.  Their success rate is crappy because they tend to coddle their patients (who are mostly celebs).  A huge part of recovery is humility and honesty and that place strokes the ego which is so counter productive.  An addicts ego is part of the problem in the first place.


----------



## labelwhore04

AECornell said:


> Thayer's (Brooke's husband) dad Andrew... I just googled him. Quite the story on that guy. Seems like he did some shady business stuff a while ago.



I get strong gay vibes from Brooke's husband, just by looking at pics.


----------



## Bentley1

Fat burger is a joke in LA. There Is one near one
Of the grocery stores i frequent and it's almost always empty. I refuse to eat there.


----------



## guccimamma

zaara10 said:


> I know, right? "Heir to fat burger" sounds ridiculous to me.



i prefer

fat Burger heir


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley1 said:


> Fat burger is a joke in LA. There Is one near one
> Of the grocery stores i frequent and it's almost always empty. I refuse to eat there.


 
In n Out ROCKS!


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> In n Out ROCKS!




Just thinking about it is making my mouth water [emoji13]


----------



## barbie444

I could really use a 2x2 and animal style fries 


DC-Cutie said:


> In n Out ROCKS!


----------



## paper_flowers

barbie444 said:


> I could really use a 2x2 and animal style fries



Oh god, living in Florida makes me so sad. I don't think I'll ever get to experience the joy of a belly full of In n Out


----------



## AECornell

What are animal style fries and what am I missing out on?! I'm on a 1200 calorie diet and I'm hangry!



barbie444 said:


> I could really use a 2x2 and animal style fries


----------



## nastasja

AECornell said:


> What are animal style fries and what am I missing out on?! I'm on a 1200 calorie diet and I'm hangry!




Fries with melted cheese, grilled onions, and special sauce (think thousand island dressing). You'd probably use two days worth of your allotted calories on one serving, but they're soooo good.


----------



## barbie444

I live in Florida too and in 'n out is what I most miss.


paper_flowers said:


> Oh god, living in Florida makes me so sad. I don't think I'll ever get to experience the joy of a belly full of In n Out


----------



## barbie444

They are worth the calories, I used to get out of spinning class and go through their drive thru just for animal style fries, but nothing beats getting up at noon on sundays and going to the drive thru  for my 2x2, animal style fries and strawberry milkshake. God I miss LA!


killerlife said:


> Fries with melted cheese, grilled onions, and special sauce (think thousand island dressing). You'd probably use two days worth of your allotted calories on one serving, but they're soooo good.


----------



## Ladybug09

Don't think I've ever been to an in and out.


----------



## hermes_lemming

barbie444 said:


> Kim checked into Rehab.
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/25/kim-richards-rehab-substance-abuse-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/



She will be on Dr Phil tomorrow.

Mz bat shyt crazy kicked a police officer while she was being arrested. Classy...


----------



## guccimamma

just took the kids, my son gets 4 patties on one burger. he burns so much in sports, its hard to keep weight on him.


----------



## zaara10

hermes_lemming said:


> She will be on Dr Phil tomorrow.
> 
> Mz bat shyt crazy kicked a police officer while she was being arrested. Classy...




I don't see Kim's name on the episode.


----------



## hermes_lemming

zaara10 said:


> I don't see Kim's name on the episode.



That's wierd cuz I just set my dvr to tape it. Go check Dr phil's website. Kim Richards "episode" is slated for tomorrow.


----------



## caitlin1214

I've been PVRing new episodes of Dr. Phil. I by no means use him as any psychological or emotional advice, but the topics are interesting. 

The episodes involving mothers and daughters tend to be not so much triggers, but talking points I can use when discussing my past with my own family. 

(Long story short: overcontrolling mother and I didn't feel like I was being heard at home.) 

I digress. Point is, Kim's episode is tomorrow, so my PVR will pick it up.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> Don't think I've ever been to an in and out.


 
I've had it once..wasn't impressed at all. Maybe I had a bad experience..but nothing stood out about the burger..


----------



## pursegrl12

AECornell said:


> What are animal style fries and what am I missing out on?! I'm on a 1200 calorie diet and I'm hangry!



me too!! well according to Lose It!...I get 1,363 but still....it's freaking nothing! ugh......I'm snacking on veggie straws right now.....


----------



## Michele26

pursegrl12 said:


> me too!! well according to Lose It!...I get 1,363 but still....it's freaking nothing! ugh......I'm snacking on veggie straws right now.....



I get the Vampire Killer & the Nacho from my local organic market. They're great for a snack. 

http://www.bradsrawchips.com/product-category/brads-raw-leafy-kale/

Also this Lumi Juice really picks me up in the middle of the afternoon. Just 8 ozs. of The Belmont Beet or Farmhouse Greens does the trick.

http://www.lumijuice.com/collections/all-products


----------



## TC1

labelwhore04 said:


> I get strong gay vibes from Brooke's husband, just by looking at pics.


 
 I instantly thought so, when I saw him on the show for the first wedding. I remember thinking this has GOT to be a joke.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> In n Out ROCKS!



One of the places I miss while living in Cali...


----------



## 26Alexandra

pursegrl12 said:


> me too!! well according to Lose It!...I get 1,363 but still....it's freaking nothing! ugh......I'm snacking on veggie straws right now.....




You should try low carb! There's a thread on here too.


----------



## caitlin1214

Ladybug09 said:


> Don't think I've ever been to an in and out.



My brother and his wife have been to one when they were in Napa. (Although, when I asked her what they thought, she said they prefer Five Guys.)


----------



## pursegrl12

Michele26 said:


> I get the Vampire Killer & the Nacho from my local organic market. They're great for a snack.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bradsrawchips.com/product-category/brads-raw-leafy-kale/
> 
> 
> 
> Also this Lumi Juice really picks me up in the middle of the afternoon. Just 8 ozs. of The Belmont Beet or Farmhouse Greens does the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lumijuice.com/collections/all-products







26Alexandra said:


> You should try low carb! There's a thread on here too.




Thanks ladies!!!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## barbie444

I am watching Kim right now on Dr. Phil. Three of her four kids are there. They showed pictures of her with the kids except one them wasn't shown at all not even in the pictures. I wonder if she kinda  checked out on her mom. This is so sad to watch


----------



## bagnshoofetish

barbie444 said:


> I am watching Kim right now on Dr. Phil. Three of her four kids are there. They showed pictures of her with the kids except one them wasn't shown at all not even in the pictures. I wonder if she kinda  checked out on her mom. This is so sad to watch



Its possible.  Addiction is so draining on family and friends that it is actually healthy for a loved one of an addict to detach for ones own sanity.  If one is really angry and resentful (and rightfully so) around an addict its best to keep ones distance as all those emotions do not help the addict.  In fact the more people that pull away is exactly what an addict needs - the realization of being alone.  I don't think Kim is the type of person who ever wants to be alone.


----------



## slang

So Kim said she only drank that once, and then admitted to drinking wine a few times before that and then Chad spilled her secret and says she takes pills and smokes pot. Very sad for her kids...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^I like Judge Judy's take on addicts&#8230;."you know when an addict is lying?  Their lips are moving."

Judy is spot on.


----------



## AECornell

I just ate some Special K cracker chips. What's annoying about a low-cal diet is that there aren't any organic snacks to get. I usually buy mostly organic/natural have had to get regular stuff for 100-calorie snacks. This isn't forever but it suckkkks.

Oh, and watching the Dr Phil train wreck right now.



pursegrl12 said:


> me too!! well according to Lose It!...I get 1,363 but still....it's freaking nothing! ugh......I'm snacking on veggie straws right now.....


----------



## junqueprincess

No fan of dr Phil, however, he is WAY better than Andy C he's calling her out for making no sense.


----------



## caitlin1214

I didn't hear her defer her decision to go to rehab before checking with her life coach, but no life coach worth their salt would ever say, "Don't go to rehab, it's not good for you." 


I know if I had to go my life coach would tell me to go, no question. 

I have a learning disability (Nonverbal) and while I have it pretty much under control, there are times where I need to check with someone what the appopriate thing to do/say in a specific situation is. 
Or sometimes we look back on a situation that has happened and she asks me what I would do differently if faced with that event again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she said ' not once have I been drinking ON camera THIS season'...  take it how you will, but I think she's been drinking (amongst other things) all along


----------



## bagnshoofetish

She went to rehab to avoid jail time.  Not a good reason to go.  If she's only going for that reason and does not believe she has a problem, its not going to work.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DC-Cutie said:


> she said ' not once have I been drinking *ON camera *THIS season'...  take it how you will, but I think she's been drinking (amongst other things) all along



Substance abusers always choose their words carefully.  They are master manipulators and very clever at concealing their activities.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagnshoofetish said:


> She went to rehab to avoid jail time.  Not a good reason to go.  If she's only going for that reason and does not believe she has a problem, its not going to work.


 
I call those punk moves.


----------



## caitlin1214

She also said "I haven't been drinking". She didn't say she wasn't doing anything else. That's lying by omission.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> she said ' not once have I been *drinking* ON camera THIS season'...  take it how you will, but I think she's been drinking (amongst other things) all along



She may not have drank this season, but Chad said she takes pills and smokes pot and going by her bahaviour this season - pill popping makes sense


----------



## swags

She kept saying she had anxiety, so that is probably one of her pills. Those benzos are very addictive if that's what she takes. I also think she takes a drink with the pills based on her behavior. 


What a drama filled pain she is to her children. I can't imagine daily life with her. Though not a fan of Dr Phil, I did think he handled her pretty well.


----------



## lovesbmw

slang said:


> She may not have drank this season, but Chad said she takes pills and smokes pot and going by her bahaviour this season - pill popping makes sense


Boy has Kim got some I"M sorry to say to Ellen, lisa Kyle she has lied all season on real Housewives, what a mess


----------



## kemilia

swags said:


> She kept saying she had anxiety, so that is probably one of her pills. Those benzos are very addictive if that's what she takes. I also think she takes a drink with the pills based on her behavior.
> 
> 
> What a drama filled pain she is to her children. I can't imagine daily life with her. *Though not a fan of Dr Phil, I did think he handled her pretty well.*


 

This.


----------



## ShoreGrl

I watched the interview yesterday. I like how Dr. Phil called her on her BS. Kim tried to be careful with her wording but Dr Phil was able to catch her in her lies (and there were plenty of them).

Her story made zero sense. One glass of vodka, stopped at a BAR to sober up, kicked a cop, but has no memory of it despite it being hours after one drink? She's delusional. 

I feel sorry for her kids. It must be so frustrating to deal with her BS day in and day out.


----------



## MKB0925

ShoreGrl said:


> I watched the interview yesterday. I like how Dr. Phil called her on her BS. Kim tried to be careful with her wording but Dr Phil was able to catch her in her lies (and there were plenty of them).
> 
> Her story made zero sense. One glass of vodka, stopped at a BAR to sober up, kicked a cop, but has no memory of it despite it being hours after one drink? She's delusional.
> 
> I feel sorry for her kids. It must be so frustrating to deal with her BS day in and day out.



 I agree I am watching it now and it is unbelievable and then when her son brought up Brandi she said that Brandi never drank around her? That is a total lie because I remember Brandi specifically saying on the show that she's had wine in front of Kim before and she's fine with it. 

Kim really needs some help hopefully she does stay inpatient.

Overall I do think Dr Phil handled her very well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hollered when he asked if the one drink was in a 10 gallon paint can - LOL


Kim is a wreck and surprisingly, her children seem pretty levelheaded.  The son does not care for Brandi


----------



## caitlin1214

ShoreGrl said:


> I watched the interview yesterday. I like how Dr. Phil called her on her BS. Kim tried to be careful with her wording but Dr Phil was able to catch her in her lies (and there were plenty of them).
> 
> Her story made zero sense. One glass of vodka, stopped at a BAR to sober up, kicked a cop, but has no memory of it despite it being hours after one drink? She's delusional.
> 
> I feel sorry for her kids. It must be so frustrating to deal with her BS day in and day out.



Plus, she claimed she was asked to leave another group's table for no reason.

Her story was so full of holes, it looked like a piece of Swiss cheese.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Anyone know where I can watch the Dr. Phil episode..for free?


----------



## DrDior

It's on youtube.

In other news, Kyle Richards comes out smelling like roses on this one.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sweetpea83 said:


> Anyone know where I can watch the Dr. Phil episode..for free?


 
I just watched it on YT.


I feel so bad for her kids! It's obvious they just want her to get help. It is very telling that one of her daughters was not present or even shown in the photos.


----------



## Longchamp

I don't watch Dr. Phil.
But I would guess he was confrontational, exploited her illness.
I heard she ran out of the interview. Let me guess Phil ran out next.
He's an ***.  
If he wanted to do some good, he would have done the show with her children not the bipolar patient who is high on benzos. He's not trained in that therapy.
Help the kids navigate the alcoholic spectrum, get them in al-anon, so they don't become alcoholics also.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I hollered when he asked if the one drink was in a 10 gallon paint can - LOL
> 
> 
> Kim is a wreck and surprisingly, her children seem pretty levelheaded.  The son does not care for Brandi



 me too!

There were so many lies. 

If the bar was closed, why would they let you in?
As he said, who goes to a bar because they were scared.
Why the hell is Brooke getting married again?
She said, she went to see her daughter Kimberly and had a drink at Kimberly's house. Kimberly is underage in college, why does she have alcohol?
Dr. Phil knows damn well, pain pills do not cause you to act aggressive, it makes you sleepy (especially if you have never had drugs in 3yrs), why didn't he call her out on that lie.
Kim has been on this show for how many years, and NOW what people say about her upsets her. Please.


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> I don't watch Dr. Phil.
> But I would guess he was confrontational, exploited her illness.
> I heard she ran out of the interview. Let me guess Phil ran out next.
> He's an ***.
> If he wanted to do some good, he would have done the show with her children not the bipolar patient who is high on benzos. He's not trained in that therapy.
> Help the kids navigate the alcoholic spectrum, get them in al-anon, so they don't become alcoholics also.



He did not run after her. He was pissed she kept him waiting to sart the interview (she was busy doing her hair and make-up), so chasing her was not going to happen. He did go to her room to say peace out when he left the hotel.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> He did not run after her. He was pissed she kept him waiting to sart the interview (she was busy doing her hair and make-up), so chasing her was not going to happen. He did go to her room to say peace out when he left the hotel.



Damn, wanted him to chase her. 
Now I have turned my sights onto my favorite NYC broker. 
Does he sell the place at Time Warner..thought you might know.


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> Damn, wanted him to chase her.
> Now I have turned my sights onto my favorite NYC broker.
> Does he sell the place at Time Warner..thought you might know.



No, it is still for sell for $28mil. It will never sell for that.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> me too!
> 
> There were so many lies.
> 
> If the bar was closed, why would they let you in?
> As he said, who goes to a bar because they were scared.
> Why the hell is Brooke getting married again?
> She said, she went to see her daughter Kimberly and had a drink at Kimberly's house. Kimberly is underage in college, why does she have alcohol?
> Dr. Phil knows damn well, pain pills do not cause you to act aggressive, it makes you sleepy (especially if you have never had drugs in 3yrs), why didn't he call her out on that lie.
> Kim has been on this show for how many years, and NOW what people say about her upsets her. Please.



Detective Sassys on the case! Good work, you should have interviewed her, not Dr Phil!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Detective Sassys on the case! Good work, you should have interviewed her, not Dr Phil!



You know me; I have a habit of analyzing everything people say and calling them out on it if it sounds like a lie lol


----------



## Sassys

Very intresting article.


EXCLUSIVE: How Kim Richards' boozing, gold-digging stage mom forced her to 'perform' for her male friends and pushed her to marry a millionaire and cheat on him to snag a billionaire, bestselling author reveals about reality star in rehab
Kim Richards is now in a Malibu treatment center, after revelations about booze, pills and pot
Her mom Kathy Dugan, hung out at bars like the Polo Lounge, where she'd pick up any guy who would pay her tab, writes Jerry Oppenheimer
Dysfunctional Dugan, who died in 2002, demanded that her daughters Kim, Kathy and Kyle marry rich men
When Monty Brinson proposed, Kim had to give back the ring he gave her for a bigger one
When they split, 'She was being pressured because of the billions of Davis dollars,' Brinson told the author
Gregg Davis once gave Kim a check for $1million and told her to go out and buy whatever she wa


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...reveals-reality-star-rehab.html#ixzz3YkxaNirH


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> me too!
> 
> There were so many lies.
> 
> If the bar was closed, why would they let you in?
> As he said, who goes to a bar because they were scared.
> Why the hell is Brooke getting married again?
> She said, she went to see her daughter Kimberly and had a drink at Kimberly's house. Kimberly is underage in college, why does she have alcohol?
> Dr. Phil knows damn well, pain pills do not cause you to act aggressive, it makes you sleepy (especially if you have never had drugs in 3yrs), why didn't he call her out on that lie.
> Kim has been on this show for how many years, and NOW what people say about her upsets her. Please.



She drank at Brooke's house, not Kimberly's


----------



## zooba

I really hope Kim takes a break from the show and gets the help she needs.  Are there any rumors about a reality show for Kyle and Mauricio?  They spun off Vanderpump Rules and it would seem time to split off another show.  Just please not Brandi.

Pain pills also make me very hyper and aggressive and works the same way for many in my family.  No history of use- just wonky response.  We always thought this was the normal reaction to taking pain killers- so I avoid them.


----------



## zaara10

zooba said:


> I really hope Kim takes a break from the show and gets the help she needs.  Are there any rumors about a reality show for Kyle and Mauricio?  They spun off Vanderpump Rules and it would seem time to split off another show.  Just please not Brandi.
> 
> 
> 
> Pain pills also make me very hyper and aggressive and works the same way for many in my family.  No history of use- just wonky response.  We always thought this was the normal reaction to taking pain killers- so I avoid them.




The show needs to take a permanent break from Kim! (& Brandi). A Kyle spinoff sounds like a terrible idea. Although seeing more of that cutie Porsha wouldn't be so bad


----------



## slang

I think there were rumors about a Kyle spin off but it really would have been featuring Mauricio and his real estate agency. Just like Vanderpump Rules features Lisa's employees & the restaurant this show would feature the young agents at his business & maybe some nice real estate to drool over.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Most any kind of pain pill, antidepressant, etc. mixed with alcohol can indeed make a person violent.  Especially if the person has other mental or emotional issues going on in addition to the alcoholism.
Also wanted to add that Al-Anon is not meant to prevent anyone from becoming an alcoholic, it is there for friends and loved ones to understand the disease and how it works and how to deal with the alcoholic/addict.


----------



## TC1

slang said:


> I think there were rumors about a Kyle spin off but it really would have been featuring Mauricio and his real estate agency. Just like Vanderpump Rules features Lisa's employees & the restaurant this show would feature the young agents at his business & maybe some nice real estate to drool over.


 
I think it would be too close to Million Dollar Listing LA which Mauricio and Kyle have both already appeared on. So, maybe that's why they haven't done anything like that yet?.


----------



## caitlin1214

zooba said:


> Pain pills also make me very hyper and aggressive and works the same way for many in my family.  No history of use- just wonky response.  We always thought this was the normal reaction to taking pain killers- so I avoid them.



This wasn't a pill, but when I got my wisdom teeth removed, they gave me this gas that was supposed to make me out of it, but not really. 

Apparently I'm one of about 100 people where it has the complete opposite effect on me. I flipped out. I don't remember any of it, but they told me afterwards and I was so embarrassed and ashamed. 

They didn't want to take me to the hospital to completely knock me out, so they took me out of it and just kept giving me Novocaine until the procedure was done.


----------



## barbie444

I read this yesterday and I was shocked.  Their mother seems like a complete nightmare. 


Sassys said:


> Very intresting article.
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: How Kim Richards' boozing, gold-digging stage mom forced her to 'perform' for her male friends and pushed her to marry a millionaire and cheat on him to snag a billionaire, bestselling author reveals about reality star in rehab
> Kim Richards is now in a Malibu treatment center, after revelations about booze, pills and pot
> Her mom Kathy Dugan, hung out at bars like the Polo Lounge, where she'd pick up any guy who would pay her tab, writes Jerry Oppenheimer
> Dysfunctional Dugan, who died in 2002, demanded that her daughters Kim, Kathy and Kyle marry rich men
> When Monty Brinson proposed, Kim had to give back the ring he gave her for a bigger one
> When they split, 'She was being pressured because of the billions of Davis dollars,' Brinson told the author
> Gregg Davis once gave Kim a check for $1million and told her to go out and buy whatever she wa
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...reveals-reality-star-rehab.html#ixzz3YkxaNirH


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Alcoholism runs in a lot of families.  Its no big shock that her mom suffered from it as well.  Why some siblings end up being more predisposed than others is a mystery.  I think they are honing in more and more in finding the gene that is common in family members who suffer.


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> She drank at Brooke's house, not Kimberly's



She said Brooke was in Dubai


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> She said Brooke was in Dubai



She said she left Kimberly's house to pick Brooke up at the airport on her return back from Dubai...Dr Phil even asked Brooke if she knew Kim drank at her house & Brooke said no, she fell asleep.


----------



## 26Alexandra

That dailymail article makes me want to read the book!


----------



## Longchamp

bagnshoofetish said:


> Most any kind of pain pill, antidepressant, etc. mixed with alcohol can indeed make a person violent.  Especially if the person has other mental or emotional issues going on in addition to the alcoholism.
> Also wanted to add that Al-Anon is not meant to prevent anyone from becoming an alcoholic, it is there for friends and loved ones to understand the disease and how it works and how to deal with the alcoholic/addict.



I think this was meant for me.
 I lumped several ideas into one post, I know the purpose of al-anon. They need to join to understand their mother AND learn the risks of becoming an alcoholic in their situation.
Personal experience does not make you a teacher. But who should know better than Phil?. He is the son of alcoholic parents.

I did not watch the interview. But do you think Phil handled the interview well with his personal experience? Putting the kids in the spotlight to beg their Mom to get help?
No get the support the kids need and deal with the mother alone during this crisis.

Pain pills and alcohol make you violent?  Not that often.  They make you dead. Let's count the number of OD on alcohol and pills. Alcohol is a depressant, add the sedative effect of oxycontin then get in the tub. Might not get out. If they make you violent, then most likely a paradoxical reaction. Or underlying personality disorder.

Trying not to be snarky. I wonder what the theory is when you go to rehab that your family can't visit you?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

It was meant for everyone.  There are a few misconceptions out there.

One does not decide to become an alcoholic.  You are predisposed or you aren't.  Alcohol simply affects an alcoholic differently than it does a "normy" as they are referred to in the sober community.  Seeing the affects if their mom's disease is teaching them to watch for signs in themselves.

Personal experience indeed makes you a good teacher if you learned the right lessons.  A great many addiction counselors are in recovery themselves.  

I did not see the interview but I do know Kim went willingly.   There was no gun put to her head.  It doesn't really matter if this was done in private or not. The outcome would still be the same.  Addicts love the spotlight as well as drama.  Kim knew what she was doing.  What every addict hates is the truth.  Thats what makes them run in any setting.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

As for the family not visiting in rehab its because the addict needs to focus on their program and family can be a distraction with their bitterness and resentments.  After the addict completes certain tasks, meetings and is more "present" (ie; all substances out of their system) there are family meetings and visits.  The early days of recovery are a fragile time.  All it takes is one family member to start an argument and the addict flips out and wants to use again because that is the only way they know how to deal with anything. Rehab is all about retraining their response to stress and everyday life.


----------



## Longchamp

bagnshoofetish said:


> It was meant for everyone.  There are a few misconceptions out there.
> 
> One does not decide to become an alcoholic.  You are predisposed or you aren't.  Alcohol simply affects an alcoholic differently than it does a "normy" as they are referred to in the sober community.  Seeing the affects if their mom's disease is teaching them to watch for signs in themselves.
> 
> Personal experience indeed makes you a good teacher if you learned the right lessons.  A great many addiction counselors are in recovery themselves.
> 
> I did not see the interview but I do know Kim went willingly.   There was no gun put to her head.  It doesn't really matter if this was done in private or not. The outcome would still be the same.  Addicts love the spotlight as well as drama.  Kim knew what she was doing.  What every addict hates is the truth.  Thats what makes them run in any setting.



Yes many AC's are giving forward, that's why they make the career choice.
Phil was never an addict as far as I know
You are so right, KIm likes the spotlight, is bipolar and not ready to accept her illness. More reasons Phil should not have exploited her for the interview. He is the professional in this equation. "Gun to her head." Can we agree she is not making healthy decisions?


----------



## Longchamp

bagnshoofetish said:


> As for the family not visiting in rehab its because the addict needs to focus on their program and family can be a distraction with their bitterness and resentments.  After the addict completes certain tasks, meetings and is more "present" (ie; all substances out of their system) there are family meetings and visits.  The early days of recovery are a fragile time.  All it takes is one family member to start an argument and the addict flips out and wants to use again because that is the only way they know how to deal with anything. Rehab is all about retraining their response to stress and everyday life.


 It was rhetorical question.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Longchamp you keep adding things.  Yes pills and alcohol can kill you but they can make you violent too.
I  am speaking from 20+ years in and around the sober and recovery community.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Longchamp said:


> Yes many AC's are giving forward, that's why they make the career choice.
> 
> Phil was never an addict as far as I know
> 
> You are so right, KIm likes the spotlight, is bipolar and not ready to accept her illness. More reasons Phil should not have exploited her for the interview. He is the professional in this equation. "Gun to her head." Can we agree she is not making healthy decisions?




Absolutely, she is in no condition to make decisions.  What I like about what Dr. Phil doing this is that it can help others learn about this disease and get help themselves.  Whether or not he is exploiting this I don't care.  A huge spotlight needs to be shone on this issue so the shame can stop getting in the way of getting help.  Kims behavior is
not unique.  She acts like every addict I know who is in recovery.  And if someone out there can recognize what they see in her in themselves then maybe that will push them one step closer to getting help.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Longchamp said:


> It was rhetorical question.




Sorry.  It didn't sound like it.  Others may have been wondering the same thing so hopefully I cleared that up for them.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Longchamp said:


> You are so right, KIm likes the spotlight, is *bipolar* and not ready to accept her illness.


 
Wow, I suspected she might be battling something in addition to alcoholism but I didn't know she was bipolar. I always assumed she had severe anxiety. Did this come out on the show or was it reported in the media?


----------



## lulilu

If Andy doesn't get rid of Kim after all this, .... there is no excuse to keep her.


----------



## Sassys

*EXCLUSIVE: More legal trouble for Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Kim  Richards as judge orders her to pay up in pitbull attack lawsuit filed by  friend*


*Kim Richards was  sued by Kay Rozario after the woman was attacked by the reality star's pit bull  Kingsley*
*She blew off the lawsuit and now a  judge has ruled she must pay $8,083.52 in damages to  Rozario *
*Richards was also reportedly charged  with public intoxication, resisting arrest and battery on a police officer on  Thursday*
*The charges stem from a 'drunken'  incident at The Beverly Hills Hotel on April 16 *
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ttack-lawsuit-filed-friend.html#ixzz3aEKrugId


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> If Andy doesn't get rid of Kim after all this, .... there is no excuse to keep her.


 
I think Kim is a ditz and always have, but people will tune in to see if she is sober or trying to hide it. That equals ratings/money for the show.


----------



## zaara10

Have any of her cast mates made any statements after this whole kim fiasco? I'm especially very curious to know what Lisa R had to say.


----------



## swags

zaara10 said:


> Have any of her cast mates made any statements after this whole kim fiasco? I'm especially very curious to know what Lisa R had to say.


 
I saw a yahoo headline that Brandi visited her and said the rehab facility was upscale. I haven't heard about anyone else but they would only say something like "I wish her the best" even though I don't think that's true but sounds better than "that lush had it coming."


----------



## coconutsboston

zaara10 said:


> Have any of her cast mates made any statements after this whole kim fiasco? I'm especially very curious to know what Lisa R had to say.


I'm sure Rinna has _plenty_ to say!


----------



## pjhm

Her inability to control that pit bull knowing its aggressive tendencies is unforgivable. First a friend and then her niece -that's more than enough to have it taken away by animal services in the county in California where I live. I wonder where that dog is now?


----------



## zaara10

coconutsboston said:


> I'm sure Rinna has _plenty_ to say!




Yeah & I want to hear it!!! Lol


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: More legal trouble for Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Kim  Richards as judge orders her to pay up in pitbull attack lawsuit filed by  friend*
> 
> 
> *Kim Richards was  sued by Kay Rozario after the woman was attacked by the reality star's pit bull  Kingsley*
> *She blew off the lawsuit and now a  judge has ruled she must pay $8,083.52 in damages to  Rozario *
> *Richards was also reportedly charged  with public intoxication, resisting arrest and battery on a police officer on  Thursday*
> *The charges stem from a 'drunken'  incident at The Beverly Hills Hotel on April 16 *
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ttack-lawsuit-filed-friend.html#ixzz3aEKrugId



I was hoping Richards vs Rosario would be settled on Judge Judy.


----------



## barbie444

That would have been EPIC!


Longchamp said:


> I was hoping Richards vs Rosario would be settled on Judge Judy.


----------



## coconutsboston

zaara10 said:


> Yeah & I want to hear it!!! Lol


Agreed!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Longchamp said:


> I was hoping Richards vs Rosario would be settled on Judge Judy.



JJ would SKEWER her!


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> I think Kim is a ditz and always have, but people will tune in to see if she is sober or trying to hide it. That equals ratings/money for the show.



People will absolutely watch to see Kim now.  Her health is not Bravo's priority now nor will it ever be.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> People will absolutely watch to see Kim now.  Her health is not Bravo's priority now nor will it ever be.



Her health is even her own priority.  So if it's not a big deal for her, like you say it's not a priority for Bravo either.  It's all about the ratings and dollars for them


----------



## Sassys

*Kim  Richards* melted down at her daughter's wedding over the weekend to  the point her sober coach quit, her daughter isn't speaking with her anymore and  those present say she was either on drugs or alcohol.
Multiple sources tell TMZ ... Kim was clearly under the influence of  something, although no one seems to know what. Our sources say whatever Kim took  or drank, she did so in private, but when she interacted with people at the  wedding she was "a mess."
We're told Kim was saying horribly nasty things to her daughter Brooke right  after the wedding and the bride has vowed she won't speak with her mom  again.
As for the sober coach ... we're told she couldn't control Kim and left  Mexico immediately after the wedding.
Our sources say Kim is still in Cabo and she's gone radio silent. The rehab  facility gave her a pass to attend the wedding but gave her a deadline to return  Monday, which she has not done. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3bGbzlrGk


----------



## DC-Cutie

welp, I guess she will blame all the citizens of Mexico for their invention of Tequila on her meltdown...


I take it rehab didn't work for her.... again.


Don't blame her daughter one bit!  You can love people.  But from afar.  The wedding looked beautiful.  too bad her mother tried to ruin it.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *welp, I guess she will blame all the citizens of Mexico for their invention of Tequila on her meltdown...*
> 
> 
> I take it rehab didn't work for her.... again.
> 
> 
> Don't blame her daughter one bit!  You can love people.  But from afar.  The wedding looked beautiful.  too bad her mother tried to ruin it.


 
:giggles:


----------



## guccimamma

she's not going to recover. just isn't.


----------



## slang

I saw some pics of the wedding, looked nice although I liked the brides first wedding dress better from last years wedding

Kyle was there but Kathy wasn't...


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> she's not going to recover. just isn't.



I think you are right, and i think she is going to have a very sad end.


----------



## Ladybug09

If she's popping pills/doing drugs, I give her a year or two before she's dead.


----------



## barbie444

I wonder why the great Kathy wasn't there. i saw pics on instagram and Paris and Nicky were bridesmaids.


slang said:


> I saw some pics of the wedding, looked nice although I liked the brides first wedding dress better from last years wedding
> 
> Kyle was there but Kathy wasn't...


----------



## slang

barbie444 said:


> I wonder why the great Kathy wasn't there. i saw pics on instagram and Paris and Nicky were bridesmaids.



She had a large wedding party for a destination wedding, Kyle's girls were bridemaids too and little Poria was the flower girl.


----------



## Michele26

Sober coach=babysitter.


----------



## zaara10

Michele26 said:


> Sober coach=babysitter.




I would HATE that job. How embarrassing for Kim's daughter.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DC-Cutie said:


> I take it rehab didn't work for her.... again.



It never does if you only go in to avoid jail time and thats what she did.  She's going to end up in jail, in the hospital or in the morgue.  She is in complete bondage of her disease.  I just hope she has not passed the point of no return.



DC-Cutie said:


> Don't blame her daughter one bit!  You can love people.  But from afar.  The wedding looked beautiful.  too bad her mother tried to ruin it.



Pretty typical self absorbed alcoholic behavior.  She made the wedding about her instead of stepping back and allowing her daughter the spotlight and to enjoy her day.  She should not have been allowed to go.  Hopefully now her family will detach from her and stop letting her in.  She needs to feel the real consequences of her addiction and that means losing friends and family.  As long as they keep letting her in, she thinks she will continue to get a free pass to do what she wants.


----------



## pjhm

So whatever happened to Kingsley, the dog?


----------



## chowlover2

pjhm said:


> So whatever happened to Kingsley, the dog?



I believe she sent him back to the trainer. No update on that though.


----------



## SouthTampa

chowlover2 said:


> I believe she sent him back to the trainer. No update on that though.


I really think the dog is with her (or at least at her home since she is "in rehab" -  or not.  Remember the looks between she and Kyle when the issue was brought up during the reunion.


----------



## slang

It was reported Kim has the dog back, has for a while


----------



## pjhm

The two of them together is a dangerous situation--I understand the strong attachment between owner and dog, but those two have to be watched over 24/7 by a "grown-up" if they live under the same roof.


----------



## Ladybug09

slang said:


> It was reported Kim has the dog back, has for a while


Not a good idea for this dog to be with her...


----------



## Michele26

Ladybug09 said:


> Not a good idea for this dog to be with her...



Right, it's not fair to the poor dog.


----------



## Sassys

Kyle Richards and husband Mauricio Umansky 'wash their hands of sister Kim...  despite believing she is in danger of dying'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ite-believing-danger-dying.html#ixzz3bvXC3d3D


----------



## chowlover2

That situation is a hot mess. I don't blame Kyle & Mauricio for walking way. You can't help someone who doesn't want to be helped.


----------



## pursegrl12

chowlover2 said:


> That situation is a hot mess. I don't blame Kyle & Mauricio for walking way. You can't help someone who doesn't want to be helped.



exactly.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Better late than never.  They have finally realized this is what needs to be done.


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> It was reported Kim has the dog back, has for a while





pjhm said:


> The two of them together is a dangerous situation--I understand the strong attachment between owner and dog, but those two have to be watched over 24/7 by a "grown-up" if they live under the same roof.



maybe Kim and Kingsley are prowling the streets of LA looking for victims to bite and blame the world's woes on ...


----------



## Sassys

Kim Richards 'has been AXED from The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills but may  return for cameos' following arrest and rehab visit

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llowing-arrest-rehab-visit.html#ixzz3c2G4L3zJ


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Kim Richards 'has been AXED from The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills but may  return for cameos' following arrest and rehab visit
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llowing-arrest-rehab-visit.html#ixzz3c2G4L3zJ




I hope this is her ahha moment.  Bravo wanted her gone years ago, but Kyle insisted they were a package.  When Kim became momentum behind ratings Andy kept her.  Now I think bravo executives are feeling the heat.  What if something happens to her and one of her child files a lawsuit against Bravo for accelerating her decline or worse ...   Will she be a "paid" friend of the show? Who knows.


----------



## pjhm

Thank goodness! Took bravo a long time to come to their senses. Thx for letting us know.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Kim Richards 'has been AXED from The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills but may  return for cameos' following arrest and rehab visit
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llowing-arrest-rehab-visit.html#ixzz3c2G4L3zJ




FINALLY!! [emoji106][emoji122][emoji120]


----------



## DC-Cutie

she became a liability...  


But, I don't even think she should have cameos.  I'm just saying, she blamed all the cast members for her issues, so why have her on..


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Please, Bravo, let Brandi be the next one to go!




http://www.tmz.com/2015/06/03/brandi-glanville-joanna-krupa-fish-prank-dinner-craigs-lawsuit/


*Brandi Glanville* humiliated her nemesis *Joanna Krupa* during a fancy L.A. dinner ... by putting a new twist on their stinky vagina war. 
Sources at celeb hot spot Craig's tell us the feuding housewives were dining at separate tables last Friday ... when Brandi uncorked a brilliant, yet smelly prank. 
We're told Brandi sent a plate of steaming hot salmon over to Joanna, and the stunt was a not-so-subtle response to *Krupa's defamation lawsuit* over Brandi's original lady parts insult.
Joanna was with her husband, *Romain Zago*&#65279;, and we're told they were both upset by the rank (yet most likely tasty) joke ... but left with no issues.
Brandi dropped a mere $40 for the sesame crusted salmon. The lawsuit could cost herhttp://www.tmz.com/2015/01/22/joanna-krupa-sues-brandi-glanville-smelly-vagina/ a helluva lot more if she loses.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/06/03/brand...sh-prank-dinner-craigs-lawsuit/#ixzz3c3Ooiflm


----------



## chowlover2

One down ( Kim ), and one to go, ( Brandi )!


----------



## GoGlam

LOL Brandi is being sued for defamation by Joanna so she sends her a very public message/insinuation in a restaurant!!?! Brandi is definitely not the brightest crayon in the box.


----------



## egak

Sassys said:


> Kim Richards 'has been AXED from The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills but may  return for cameos' following arrest and rehab visit
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llowing-arrest-rehab-visit.html#ixzz3c2G4L3zJ



About time!


----------



## Michele26

Now I want Bravo to axe Tamra.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> One down ( Kim ), and one to go, ( Brandi )!


 
since Kim is gone, who will Brandi hang with?  Time for her to go too


----------



## lucywife

Michele26 said:


> Now I want Bravo to axe Tamra.


oh yes! I'm not watching OC because of her.


----------



## guccimamma

GoGlam said:


> LOL Brandi is being sued for defamation by Joanna so she sends her a very public message/insinuation in a restaurant!!?! Brandi is definitely not the brightest crayon in the box.



what a horrible woman.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> she became a liability...
> 
> 
> But, I don't even think she should have cameos.  I'm just saying, she blamed all the cast members for her issues, so why have her on..


 I agree! Plus I do not care to see her ever again.


----------



## AECornell

Right? And who knows if Yo is well enough to even film, or wants to. That's Brandi's only other "friend."



DC-Cutie said:


> since Kim is gone, who will Brandi hang with?  Time for her to go too


----------



## GoGlam

guccimamma said:


> what a horrible woman.




100%


----------



## barbie444

Brandi is a vile woman, Bravo needs to get rid of her too.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

girlieshoppe said:


> please, bravo, let brandi be the next one to go!



+1000


----------



## Sassys

I guarantee for those of you that want Brandi gone, you will be complaining the show is boring, if they let her go. She brings drama and drama brings ratings. If I was in charge of the show, I would not let her go, because the powers that be will be looking at me to bring drama/ratings and if I don't, I lose my job.

Yolanda is sick and boring. Kim is a ditz and now is gone. Kyle won't have anyone to argue with if Brandi and Kim are gone. How much time do we really need to see Lisa at her restaurants (especially when one of them has its on show). I personally don't like Lisa R and Eileen (they bore me and IMO don't live the glamour life I tune into see).


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> I guarantee for those of you that want Brandi gone, you will be complaining the show is boring, if they let her go. She brings drama and drama brings ratings. If I was in charge of the show, I would not let her go, because the powers that be will be looking at me to bring drama/ratings and if I don't, I lose my job.
> 
> Yolanda is sick and boring. Kim is a ditz and now is gone. Kyle won't have anyone to argue with if Brandi and Kim are gone. How much time do we really need to see Lisa at her restaurants (especially when one of them has its on show). I personally don't like Lisa R and Eileen (they bore me and IMO don't live the glamour life I tune into see).




This may apply to some people, but definitely not to me. I even fast forward when she's speaking (aka shrieking) about something or other.  She doesn't belong on the show. I would rather watch the undercover snarkiness that is Yolanda and David than watch Brandi ask Lisa if she wants her to "eat her p&!sy!" That does not make the show exciting to me... In fact, it shows just how desperate Brandi is to keep her job and makes me feel sorry for her and her perceived brand of shock value.


----------



## slang

GoGlam said:


> This may apply to some people, but definitely not to me. I even fast forward when she's speaking (aka shrieking) about something or other.  She doesn't belong on the show. I would rather watch the undercover snarkiness that is Yolanda and David than watch Brandi ask Lisa if she wants her to "eat her p&!sy!" That does not make the show exciting to me... In fact, it shows just how desperate Brandi is to keep her job and makes me feel sorry for her and her perceived brand of shock value.



+1

I fast forward through most of her aswell....I wouldn't miss her at all!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

GoGlam said:


> This may apply to some people, but definitely not to me.



Me neither.  I don't watch the show to watch Brandi stir the pot.  THAT is boring to me.  I rather enjoy watching people getting along and having fun together and being funny, not obnoxious.  I love Eileen and Lisa R. for that reason alone.


----------



## SouthTampa

slang said:


> +1
> 
> I fast forward through most of her aswell....I wouldn't miss her at all!


+2.   She is soooo desperate.   She will be a sad sight when her 15 minutes are up. (Think she is already at 13.5).   Would be shocked if she has saved any of her earnings.  I base this on the example of when she unexpectedly received approximately $100,000.   She immediately spent the entire sum on a car.   She also proudly announced that her father had to co-sign on her last car!   At her age.    I find her so distasteful and totally classless.


----------



## swags

GirlieShoppe said:


> Please, Bravo, let Brandi be the next one to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/06/03/brandi-glanville-joanna-krupa-fish-prank-dinner-craigs-lawsuit/
> 
> 
> *Brandi Glanville* humiliated her nemesis *Joanna Krupa* during a fancy L.A. dinner ... by putting a new twist on their stinky vagina war.
> Sources at celeb hot spot Craig's tell us the feuding housewives were dining at separate tables last Friday ... when Brandi uncorked a brilliant, yet smelly prank.
> We're told Brandi sent a plate of steaming hot salmon over to Joanna, and the stunt was a not-so-subtle response to *Krupa's defamation lawsuit* over Brandi's original lady parts insult.
> Joanna was with her husband, *Romain Zago*&#65279;, and we're told they were both upset by the rank (yet most likely tasty) joke ... but left with no issues.
> Brandi dropped a mere $40 for the sesame crusted salmon. The lawsuit could cost her a helluva lot more if she loses.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/06/03/brand...sh-prank-dinner-craigs-lawsuit/#ixzz3c3Ooiflm


 


Brandi is such a crude pig. I really hope she is not asked back next season. What a gross woman.


----------



## swags

Michele26 said:


> Now I want Bravo to axe Tamra.


 
Yes! I don't understand why she didn't leave with Gretchen. Her story is boring and she's a vile nasty person.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> One down ( Kim ), and one to go, ( Brandi )!



exactly!



DC-Cutie said:


> since Kim is gone, who will Brandi hang with?  Time for her to go too



and i'm guessing Yo probably won't be back since she is so sick so Brandi doesn't have anyone who really wants to film with her.



barbie444 said:


> Brandi is a vile woman, Bravo needs to get rid of her too.







GoGlam said:


> This may apply to some people, but definitely not to me. I even fast forward when she's speaking (aka shrieking) about something or other.  She doesn't belong on the show. I would rather watch the undercover snarkiness that is Yolanda and David than watch Brandi ask Lisa if she wants her to "eat her p&!sy!" That does not make the show exciting to me... In fact, it shows just how desperate Brandi is to keep her job and makes me feel sorry for her and her perceived brand of shock value.





bagnshoofetish said:


> Me neither.  I don't watch the show to watch Brandi stir the pot.  THAT is boring to me.  I rather enjoy watching people getting along and having fun together and being funny, not obnoxious.  I love Eileen and Lisa R. for that reason alone.



i'm with *GoGlam* and *Bagnshoofetish* on this one, i can't stand Brandi and think she brings nothing to the table.  

before each new season Bravo runs the previous seasons.  for example, since the OC is going to start up soon they have been running from the first season to the last during the morning hours on weekdays.  and it is fun to see the early episodes when everyone is getting along and having fun.  it really wasn't until Tamra and Gretchen got together that everyone started fighting and being immature idiots.  it's not tense to watch, or obnoxious, or ridiculous because grown ups down scream at each other in restaurants or throw liquid in each others faces.  this is how i would like all the franchises to go back to.


----------



## pquiles

bagnshoofetish said:


> Me neither.  I don't watch the show to watch Brandi stir the pot.  THAT is boring to me.  I rather enjoy watching people getting along and having fun together and being funny, not obnoxious.  I love Eileen and Lisa R. for that reason alone.




Me too.


----------



## pquiles

I have tried to get into OC but find that I just can't.  The few times I have watched I didn't like Tamra.  She just isn't very honest and her husband creeps me out.  Don't know why, but Eddie seems very fake.  I can barely stand Vicky because I am always traumatized by her screeching at others when she gets angry.  Oh, and know it all, overreacting Heather... Bleeech!


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> I guarantee for those of you that want Brandi gone, you will be complaining the show is boring, if they let her go. She brings drama and drama brings ratings. If I was in charge of the show, I would not let her go, because the powers that be will be looking at me to bring drama/ratings and if I don't, I lose my job.
> 
> Yolanda is sick and boring. Kim is a ditz and now is gone. Kyle won't have anyone to argue with if Brandi and Kim are gone. How much time do we really need to see Lisa at her restaurants (especially when one of them has its on show). I personally don't like Lisa R and Eileen (they bore me and IMO don't live the glamour life I tune into see).




Agree. I'm not Brandi's biggest fan, but the bish brings drama to every episode. 
If I had my pick of villains, Camille season 1 would be my top choice.


----------



## horse17

I cant stand seeing Brandi..she is trailor trash to me....she has none of the lifestyle I care to see....I would love to see Camille..we all know she can bring in the drama....

Lisa R bores me.

....I dont mind Eileen....she is wealthy but she seems to live a low key lifestyle...and I like her personality....

I do enjoy seeing Kyle and Lisa V...


----------



## sgj99

some of the gossip web-sites are saying that Bravo is going to replace Kim with her sister Kathy ... not sure if i buy that or not


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^I'm not a huge fan of the Hiltons but I'd love to see Kathy on the show. She definitely has the BH lifestyle.


I absolutely would not miss the drama that Brandi brings to the table. I kind of liked her in the beginning but then she started acting so vile. I agree with the poster who said she does not belong on this show.


----------



## junqueprincess

GirlieShoppe said:


> ^^I'm not a huge fan of the Hiltons but I'd love to see Kathy on the show. She definitely has the BH lifestyle.
> 
> 
> I absolutely would not miss the drama that Brandi brings to the table. I kind of liked her in the beginning but then she started acting so vile. I agree with the poster who said she does not belong on this show.




She did seem to tag along a lot last season. She must have more free time these days. As long as Kim doesn't come around I'm good. Brandi is just off in every way, would love for her to get lost. I think Andy likes her-  he loves a good train wreck. 

Honestly something needs to happen to turn these franchises up side down. They are getting monotonous. 

Maybe Brandi can become a zombi, that would be fun!


----------



## sgj99

the Housewife shows need to become fun again, that's MO.  the drama, the fights, the train-wrecks aren't fun to watch.

Brandi is just to crude and crass for me.  i'm not a prude but some of the things she says are for shock value.  but that shock value is such a turn-off for me that i don't want to hear or see any of it - which i'm sure is not Bravos intention since i get up and do other things during Brandi's scenes.


----------



## Sassys

Returning to rehab was *Kim  Richards*' best option because she's fallen on hard times,  financially ... and had to pack up and leave her house. 
After Kim's disaster of a Mexican vacay ... we're told she returned to the  house she rents in the Valley -- featured on "*Real Housewives of Beverly  Hills*" -- merely to box her belongings and put them in storage. Our  sources say she could no longer foot the bill, especially with her 'RHOBH' gig  so up in the air. 
Kim checked back into rehab earlier this week, and will remain there  for the next 30-60 days. 
When she gets out ... there&#8217;s talk she&#8217;ll rent something smaller, like  a condo, on LA&#8217;s west side. 
On the bright side of things ... Kim&#8217;s rental house was a magnet for  bad luck. At least 3 people were* attacked by her  dog Kingsley* there, and of course, there's the *whole relapse thing*. 
Change could be good.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3cUMoXzju


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> Returning to rehab was *Kim  Richards*' best option because she's fallen on hard times,  financially ... and had to pack up and leave her house.
> After Kim's disaster of a Mexican vacay ... we're told she returned to the  house she rents in the Valley -- featured on "*Real Housewives of Beverly  Hills*" -- merely to box her belongings and put them in storage. Our  sources say she could no longer foot the bill, especially with her 'RHOBH' gig  so up in the air.
> Kim checked back into rehab earlier this week, and will remain there  for the next 30-60 days.
> When she gets out ... theres talk shell rent something smaller, like  a condo, on LAs west side.
> On the bright side of things ... Kims rental house was a magnet for  bad luck. At least 3 people were* attacked by her  dog Kingsley* there, and of course, there's the *whole relapse thing*.
> Change could be good.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3cUMoXzju[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Wonder where Monty went then?


----------



## slang

^ doesn't Monty have a wife & 16y/o daughter with her. I never understood why he wasn't living with his current family


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> ^ doesn't Monty have a wife & 16y/o daughter with her. I never understood why he wasn't living with his current family


 According to wiki Brooke is his only child and he is not married.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Can't believe Kim isn't even a homeowner. Where do these people spend all their money on


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> According to wiki Brooke is his only child and he is not married.



Weird cause Brooke posts pics of her & little sister (and it's not one of Kim's kids) ?
And we saw his wife on the show - the episode when Brooke had her 1st wedding, maybe ex wife now ?


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Weird cause Brooke posts pics of her & little sister (and it's not one of Kim's kids) ?
> And we saw his wife on the show - the episode when Brooke had her 1st wedding, maybe ex wife now ?


 

G. Monty Brinson
Actor
Spouse: Terri Lynn Doss (m. 1991&#8211;1994), Kim Richards (m. 1985&#8211;1988)
Children: Brooke Brinson

Maybe her husband's sister (her now sister in law) or 2nd wife's child from a different relationship


----------



## DC-Cutie

anybody think Monty was an enabler/drug partner?


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> anybody think Monty was an enabler/drug partner?





Prescription pain relievers which could have been included with his meds are right up Kim's alley.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> anybody think Monty was an enabler/drug partner?



Yup, I was surprised he didn't get more flack for being the one to give her his precriptions painkillers.... I read her 2nd marriage ended because of mutual addictions - they both abused alcohol etc


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> anybody think Monty was an enabler/drug partner?


 
Yep, and my gut tells me the boyfriend that was murdered while she was on the phone with him, had to do with owing drug money.


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Yup, I was surprised he didn't get more flack for being the one to give her his precriptions painkillers.... I read her 2nd marriage ended because of mutual addictions - they both abused alcohol etc


 
She might have just taken it. I could not stop laughing when she said it was a "cancer pain med". Uh, there is no such thing as a pain med just for cancer patients. My Dad, BFF and boss both had cancer and took the same pain drugs us non cancer people take.


----------



## Grace123

Sassys said:


> She might have just taken it. I could not stop laughing when she said it was a "cancer pain med". Uh, there is no such thing as a pain med just for cancer patients. My Dad, BFF and boss both had cancer and took the same pain drugs us non cancer people take.



True. I'm recovering from back surgery right now and am taking Dilaudid and one of my nurse friends told me that it's a drug often used by cancer patients. Maybe Kim heard this and thought that's all it's used for.


----------



## Sassys

Grace123 said:


> True. I'm recovering from back surgery right now and am taking Dilaudid and one of my nurse friends told me that it's a drug often used by cancer patients. Maybe Kim heard this and thought that's all it's used for.


 
I take Dilaudid for pain, and I don't have cancer, nor have I ever had cancer (taken it for years for an illness that causes pain). My brother jokes with me all the time, he could sell them and get so much for them. I always hide them in my bedroom.


----------



## Grace123

Sassys said:


> I take Dilaudid for pain, and I don't have cancer, nor have I ever had cancer (taken it for years for an illness that causes pain). My brother jokes with me all the time, he could sell them and get so much for them. I always hide them in my bedroom.



My first script for it was for a time-released version that only ONE pharmacy in my area actually had on hand. OMG I had go through the ringer to get them! Photo ID, papers filled out, etc. Knocked me on my are tho, so if Kim got ahold of one those, I can see why she acted that way.


----------



## BabyK

GoGlam said:


> This may apply to some people, but definitely not to me. I even fast forward when she's speaking (aka shrieking) about something or other.  She doesn't belong on the show. I would rather watch the undercover snarkiness that is Yolanda and David than watch Brandi ask Lisa if she wants her to "eat her p&!sy!" That does not make the show exciting to me... In fact, it shows just how desperate Brandi is to keep her job and makes me feel sorry for her and her perceived brand of shock value.




completely agree with you!!  I fast forward her parts too.  Dont care what she does or says.  I have absolutely no interest in her.


----------



## Sassys

Grace123 said:


> My first script for it was for a time-released version that only ONE pharmacy in my area actually had on hand. OMG I had go through the ringer to get them! Photo ID, papers filled out, etc. Knocked me on my are tho, so if Kim got ahold of one those, I can see why she acted that way.


 
Interesting, I get 4mg 30 tabs every 4-5 mos. Just pick up my prescription from my doc and drop it at pharmacy. I only take for emergency purpose only.


----------



## Grace123

Sassys said:


> Interesting, I get 4mg 30 tabs every 4-5 mos. Just pick up my prescription from my doc and drop it at pharmacy. I only take for emergency purpose only.



The one I got was for sleep, it would time-release for 12 hours. For the day, I have the same ones you do. Looking forward to getting off them and having the pain go with them.


----------



## chowlover2

Grace123 said:


> The one I got was for sleep, it would time-release for 12 hours. For the day, I have the same ones you do. Looking forward to getting off them and having the pain go with them.



I had spine surgery at the end of Oct. Took Dilaudid in the hospital, made me sick, then just took Vicodin. Back surgery is a long recovery ( at least what I had done was) but by month 7 it is totally worth it! Hang in there!


----------



## krissa

Grace123 said:


> My first script for it was for a time-released version that only ONE pharmacy in my area actually had on hand. OMG I had go through the ringer to get them! Photo ID, papers filled out, etc. Knocked me on my are tho, so if Kim got ahold of one those, I can see why she acted that way.



Plus she mixes hers with booze. Crazy combo.


----------



## Grace123

chowlover2 said:


> I had spine surgery at the end of Oct. Took Dilaudid in the hospital, made me sick, then just took Vicodin. Back surgery is a long recovery ( at least what I had done was) but by month 7 it is totally worth it! Hang in there!



Thanks! Right now I'm in 'why did I do this?' phase, but I pray it will heal up and I'll be happy I did it. Thanks for your support!


----------



## ck2802

Sassys said:


> G. Monty Brinson
> Actor
> Spouse: Terri Lynn Doss (m. 19911994), Kim Richards (m. 19851988)
> Children: Brooke Brinson
> 
> Maybe her husband's sister (her now sister in law) or 2nd wife's child from a different relationship




Monty's second wife was at Brooke's first wedding that was on last season of the show. I remember Kim saying how they all get along & how great it was. 
He also has a daughter with that wife, the daughter's name is Maddie. If you look at his Instagram account there are pictures of her & she posts on his account too.


----------



## slang

ck2802 said:


> Monty's second wife was at Brooke's first wedding that was on last season of the show. I remember Kim saying how they all get along & how great it was.
> He also has a daughter with that wife, the daughter's name is Maddie. If you look at his Instagram account there are pictures of her & she posts on his account too.



OK I thought so, I saw pics Brooke posted of her little sister and it wasn't one of Kim's kids...is he still married? if so I wonder why he lives with Kim - I've been saying  that all season that I didn't get why he was living with Kim when he has a wife & kid elsewhere...


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> OK I thought so, I saw pics Brooke posted of her little sister and it wasn't one of Kim's kids...is he still married? if so I wonder why he lives with Kim - I've been saying  that all season that I didn't get why he was living with Kim when he has a wife & kid elsewhere...



He doesn't have a wife. He's not married


----------



## chowlover2

Grace123 said:


> Thanks! Right now I'm in 'why did I do this?' phase, but I pray it will heal up and I'll be happy I did it. Thanks for your support!




I know what you're going through!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I had spine surgery at the end of Oct. Took Dilaudid in the hospital, made me sick, then just took Vicodin. Back surgery is a long recovery ( at least what I had done was) but by month 7 it is totally worth it! Hang in there!



Glad you are getting better


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> He doesn't have a wife. He's not married



OK I get it now...it was confusing since he was wishing a Happy Anniversary to his "wife" on social media, but I see they are divorced. He does has 3 girls, 1 with Kim and 2 with the other ex  - very pretty daughters...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

sgj99 said:


> the Housewife shows need to become fun again, that's MO.  the drama, the fights, the train-wrecks aren't fun to watch.
> 
> Brandi is just to crude and crass for me.  i'm not a prude but some of the things she says are for shock value.  but that shock value is such a turn-off for me that i don't want to hear or see any of it - which i'm sure is not Bravos intention since i get up and do other things during Brandi's scenes.



Right?  If I want to hear crude language and 5th grade humor I can go hang out at an elementary school.  It doesn't take much intelligence to spew her kind of humor.


----------



## chowlover2

I was watching Wendy today, and one of her guests says Kim makes $200K a year by being a housewife on the show. If she is scaled down to being a friend, would just make scale for each day she films. 

Does she really pull down that much? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## proud2bblonde

Some may be happy, some may be not but....


NO MORE BRANDI! 


http://www.tmz.com/2015/06/18/brandi-glanville-dumped-fired-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/


----------



## pjhm

proud2bblonde said:


> Some may be happy, some may be not but....
> 
> 
> NO MORE BRANDI!
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/06/18/brandi-glanville-dumped-fired-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/




I am happy - thanks for sharing this news.


----------



## Sweetpea83

That's awesome news!!


----------



## tomz_grl

I'm kind of bummed. As vile as she is, she's the only one that brings the drama. I'm sure Lisa and Kyle where all up in this decision.


----------



## Jeneen

Peace B.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ratings will drop. show is boring enough as it is. While they are at it get rid of Kyle too!


----------



## starrynite_87

proud2bblonde said:


> Some may be happy, some may be not but....
> 
> 
> NO MORE BRANDI!
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/06/18/brandi-glanville-dumped-fired-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/




Look a God [emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## slang

I fast forward through her segments anyways, nothing interesting about her storylines, I wouldn't mind if Yo doesn't come back either


----------



## swags

I didn't like Brandi especially after this season and reunion. The comment to Lisa asking if she had to eat her ..... was gross. Also the "you don't get your period anymore" to Kyle.  
I could like Kyle again if she is not fighting with Kim. I  like Kyles handbags, her family is cute, house is nice...etc  Kim and Yolanda are both unwell in different ways. From what I've read about Yolanda, she is still seeking treatments and maybe should take a season off.  Kim needs rehab, sober living and after care.  She should not even be considered to be a cast member next season.  
They need some new cast members.


----------



## fashiongirl26

Here is another article about Brandi but it also confirms that Yolonda is not returning either. 
http://www.people.com/article/brandi-glanville-leaving-real-housewives-beverly-hills


----------



## proud2bblonde

I feel like Brandi was just a little to insecure being on this show and most of her comments stemmed from her insecurities. Way to defensive and vile. Enough was enough, I thought.


----------



## Sassys

i am going to make a list of everbody's screen name who *****ed about brandi and wanter her of the show. guarantee the same peope will still ***** and say the show is borning now.


----------



## GoGlam

Yessssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> i am going to make a list of everbody's screen name who *****ed about brandi and wanter her of the show. guarantee the same peope will still ***** and say the show is borning now.




Those are necessarily dependent on one another. I thought a lot of last season was boring, and she was on it.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I am happy Brandi is gone.


----------



## pjhm

fashiongirl26 said:


> Here is another article about Brandi but it also confirms that Yolonda is not returning either.
> http://www.people.com/article/brandi-glanville-leaving-real-housewives-beverly-hills




Thx for sharing that - glad I don't have to suffer Kim anymore either.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Maybe they will bring back Camille and Adrienne as cast members. That wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## GoGlam

Watching Adrienne is about as exciting to me as getting waxed! She's so painful!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> Watching Adrienne is about as exciting to me as getting waxed! She's so painful!!!


 
come on now, you know you miss that hair tinsel on a 40+ year old cougar....


----------



## krissa

Brandi was the worst. I won't miss her and her lack of filter. Too bad Camille 1.0 is gone.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

proud2bblonde said:


> Some may be happy, some may be not but....
> 
> 
> NO MORE BRANDI!
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/06/18/brandi-glanville-dumped-fired-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/


----------



## Bentley1

GoGlam said:


> Watching Adrienne is about as exciting to me as getting waxed! She's so painful!!!




Yeah, I can't with Adrienne. Paul made her a little more interesting on the show and now that he's gone, forget about her.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> i am going to make a list of everbody's screen name who *****ed about brandi and wanter her of the show. guarantee the same peope will still ***** and say the show is borning now.




LOL, this cracked me up.

I'm personally praying they don't bring in Mohammed's new wife, the younger lady. Lisa has been pushing for her for a few seasons now. She seems beyond boring, I need some kind of drama.


----------



## junqueprincess

GoGlam said:


> Watching Adrienne is about as exciting to me as getting waxed! She's so painful!!!




Agreed! That party she hosted last year was confusing and lame!


----------



## Ladybug09

Well, I'm probably done. I only like Eileen and Lisa V...


----------



## horse17

why cant they find a very high maintenance wife of a very wealthy Hollywood producer,  or RE magnate  .......there has to be one somewhere...


....didn't Suzanne Somers do a couple of appearances one time?..actually, I don't think I could stomach her...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Has it been confirmed if Kim is out, too?


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> why cant they find a very high maintenance wife of a very wealthy Hollywood producer,  or RE magnate  .......there has to be one somewhere...
> 
> 
> ....didn't Suzanne Somers do a couple of appearances one time?..actually, I don't think I could stomach her...


 
I honestly believe that people see the reality of reality TV and don't want any parts of it.  It could ruin their brands or businesses.  


Like Lionel Richie, wasn't having Brenda being on the show and she's the EX wife!  


Anybody think it's strange that Yolo is all over the world for these treatments and David is like never there (at least by the IG pics she posts all alone in the hospital or with her daughters)?


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I honestly believe *that people see the reality of reality TV and don't want any parts of it.  It could ruin their brands or businesses.*
> 
> 
> Like Lionel Richie, wasn't having Brenda being on the show and she's the EX wife!
> 
> 
> Anybody think it's strange that Yolo is all over the world for these treatments and David is like never there (at least by the IG pics she posts all alone in the hospital or with her daughters)?


 
Oh,  this is so true...I would want no part of it myself....I always wonder how some of these woman can go on and act so ridiculous while still trying to promote a brand or their existing business...that said, Im still entertained by those that do..lol!


----------



## CaliQT

I will start watching again!!


----------



## imgg

GoGlam said:


> Those are necessarily dependent on one another. I thought a lot of last season was boring, and she was on it.



Exactly....I fast forward through most of her scenes.   I think the show has played its course, not because of Brandi leaving, mainly because she was on it for 5 seasons and brought what could have been a great show to a level they should not have gone.  

Hopefully they bring some fabulous ladies and stop with the constant drama.


----------



## imgg

26Alexandra said:


> Maybe they will bring back Camille and Adrienne as cast members. That wouldn't be a bad idea.



I hope they don't!  Watching an uptight former porn star who did nothing to earn her lifestyle expect marry a stupid man who didn't get a prenup and a grown women who wears tinsel in her hair and dates teenagers does not sound remotely interesting to me!


----------



## lh211

Bentley1 said:


> LOL, this cracked me up.
> 
> I'm personally praying they don't bring in Mohammed's new wife, the younger lady. Lisa has been pushing for her for a few seasons now. She seems beyond boring, I need some kind of drama.



Yeah, ITA. Please, anyone but her.


----------



## Grace123

imgg said:


> I hope they don't!  Watching an uptight former porn star who did nothing to earn her lifestyle expect marry a stupid man who didn't get a prenup and a grown women who wears tinsel in her hair and dates teenagers does not sound remotely interesting to me!



Yes! This!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I could honestly deal with Camille coming back - minus her dinner guest vapor smoking psychic friend.


----------



## pjhm

DC-Cutie said:


> I could honestly deal with Camille coming back - minus her dinner guest vapor smoking psychic friend.




Yes!


----------



## Michele26

I predict Brandi will show up somewhere in a reality show, maybe ever her own. With the culture sinking lower everyday there's a growing audience for her lifestyle.


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:


> i am going to make a list of everbody's screen name who *****ed about brandi and wanter her of the show. guarantee the same peope will still ***** and say the show is borning now.




My thoughts exactly....it was the same thing with Danielle and the Jersey cast...you can't have it both ways


----------



## beekmanhill

horse17 said:


> why cant they find a very high maintenance wife of a very wealthy Hollywood producer,  or RE magnate  .......there has to be one somewhere...
> 
> 
> ....didn't Suzanne Somers do a couple of appearances one time?..actually, I don't think I could stomach her...



If we want product placement, there is the queen.   I could not stand her, although I think she probably has a couple of lovely homes to see.   Her wardrobe is cheap and flashy; she wears what she sells on a shopping network.


----------



## Michele26

beekmanhill said:


> If we want product placement, there is the queen.   I could not stand her, although I think she probably has a couple of lovely homes to see.   Her wardrobe is cheap and flashy; she wears what she sells on a shopping network.



And she blatantly lies when asked if she's had any cosmetic procedures done. She's a walking advertisement for overdoing Botox, etc.


----------



## Ladybug09

starrynite_87 said:


> My thoughts exactly....it was the same thing with Danielle and the Jersey cast...you can't have it both ways


Yep, they will complain....

Maybe she will get her own show.


----------



## beekmanhill

Michele26 said:


> And she blatantly lies when asked if she's had any cosmetic procedures done. She's a walking advertisement for overdoing Botox, etc.



Yes, I forgot that.  She believes in everything natural, supposedly, but is loaded with fillers and Botox.  She will say her looks are the result of using her time machine.  She was referred to as $$ on HSN forums when she was peddling everything in sight.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

starrynite_87 said:


> My thoughts exactly....it was the same thing with Danielle and the Jersey cast...you can't have it both ways



Nahh.  I did not miss Danielle either for one second.  And although Teresa annoyed me I didn't mind her as much because she was just a little dense and harmless at the end of the day.

I just don't find someone (Brandi) with lowbrow juvenile humor entertaining.  Joking about balls and weenies and p******s is the kind of humor a person of low intelligence resorts to.  She is not why I tuned in.  I would mute her scenes more often than not.  What I do enjoy is the playful banter and examples of how a group of women CAN get along.  Seeing a group of women laugh together and do fun things together is what I tune in for (which is becoming less and less these days and quite tiresome).  I'm sure the producers are constantly encouraging the ladies on all these shows to bring on the volatility.  If it continues going down that road and only showcasing the worst part of how people can be, I'll have to go back to just watching Netflix.    Embarrassing and horrible behavior is the exact reason I NEVER watched The Jersey Shore.  It was "Idiocracy" and de-evolution at its finest.


----------



## CaliQT

Just because some disgusting lowlife isn't being vulgar and starting fights doesn't mean the show has to be boring... there can be a lot of Fun, Happy, Exciting drama too!! I stay away from stupid, negative people in real life, and don't want them in my life through the tv screen either. 

I want to see trips to amazing places, women carrying bags I can only dream of, beautiful homes, cute kids, some romantic moments between the couples, maybe even some more beauty treatments, and celebrity guests... that's the only type of dramatic living I want to watch. 

And if a few women have some misunderstandings along the way, well that's just part of life but doesn't have to be the main focus and escalated to the point of making everyone look trashy.


----------



## slang

I don't know why people think with Brandi gone the show will be boring - Brandi WAS boring & had no storyline!!!
Picking fights with people doesn't make her suddenly exciting, it seems quite desperate to me. Pathetic & desperate...


----------



## sgj99

CaliQT said:


> Just because some disgusting lowlife isn't being vulgar and starting fights doesn't mean the show has to be boring... there can be a lot of Fun, Happy, Exciting drama too!! I stay away from stupid, negative people in real life, and don't want them in my life through the tv screen either.
> 
> I want to see trips to amazing places, women carrying bags I can only dream of, beautiful homes, cute kids, some romantic moments between the couples, maybe even some more beauty treatments, and celebrity guests... that's the only type of dramatic living I want to watch.
> 
> And if a few women have some misunderstandings along the way, well that's just part of life but doesn't have to be the main focus and escalated to the point of making everyone look trashy.





slang said:


> I don't know why people think with Brandi gone the show will be boring - Brandi WAS boring & had no storyline!!!
> Picking fights with people doesn't make her suddenly exciting, it seems quite desperate to me. Pathetic & desperate...



i agree, Brandi's version of entertainment doesn't work for me.


----------



## cmm62

CaliQT said:


> Just because some disgusting lowlife isn't being vulgar and starting fights doesn't mean the show has to be boring... there can be a lot of Fun, Happy, Exciting drama too!! I stay away from stupid, negative people in real life, and don't want them in my life through the tv screen either.
> 
> I want to see trips to amazing places, women carrying bags I can only dream of, beautiful homes, cute kids, some romantic moments between the couples, maybe even some more beauty treatments, and celebrity guests... that's the only type of dramatic living I want to watch.
> 
> And if a few women have some misunderstandings along the way, well that's just part of life but doesn't have to be the main focus and escalated to the point of making everyone look trashy.




+1 [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## dooneybaby

slang said:


> I don't know why people think with Brandi gone the show will be boring - Brandi WAS boring & had no storyline!!!
> Picking fights with people doesn't make her suddenly exciting, it seems quite desperate to me. Pathetic & desperate...


I'm glad Brandi is gone. She has absolutely no class!


----------



## cjy

caliqt said:


> just because some disgusting lowlife isn't being vulgar and starting fights doesn't mean the show has to be boring... There can be a lot of fun, happy, exciting drama too!! I stay away from stupid, negative people in real life, and don't want them in my life through the tv screen either.
> 
> I want to see trips to amazing places, women carrying bags i can only dream of, beautiful homes, cute kids, some romantic moments between the couples, maybe even some more beauty treatments, and celebrity guests... That's the only type of dramatic living i want to watch.
> 
> And if a few women have some misunderstandings along the way, well that's just part of life but doesn't have to be the main focus and escalated to the point of making everyone look trashy.


 amen!


----------



## cjy

slang said:


> I don't know why people think with Brandi gone the show will be boring - Brandi WAS boring & had no storyline!!!
> Picking fights with people doesn't make her suddenly exciting, it seems quite desperate to me. Pathetic & desperate...


 Yes I was done with high school drama in 1978 when I graduated!


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> I could honestly deal with Camille coming back - minus her dinner guest vapor smoking psychic friend.


 Me too!!! Love her style, she always looks good for sure.


----------



## stacyredbird

> Anybody think it's strange that Yolo is all over the world for these treatments and David is like never there (at least by the IG pics she posts all alone in the hospital or with her daughters)?



I have been thinking that for months.  He is never with her.  I follow him on Instagram and he is always off in some far away country working.   I have no doubt they are very much in love and have a great marriage, but I can't believe he is never by her side supporting her at any of her treatments.  Maybe she doesn't want him there, she probably encourages him to work, but I find it so odd.


----------



## stacyredbird

I also think that if they don't come up with some good, interesting new housewives, that Brandi will be back.   I just can't see them firing her, Andy Cohen loves her.

I know everyone likes Eileen Davidson, I do too, I even watch her on Y&R, but she is just so boring and not interesting at all to me on this show.


----------



## pjhm

Eileen is the most down -to - earth housewife, so I enjoy watching her on the show. Andy loves Brandi because of her alliance to LGBT and that is more important to him than anything else. Brandi doesn't fit in with the other HWs and I hope she stays fired.


----------



## Bentley1

Brandi was a bish to Andy this past reunion. She was extremely defensive, aggressive and rude with him. He kept looking at her like she had 2 heads. I think he's over her. 
Just about Everyone in SoCal has some sort of alliance to the LGBT community or support them in some way, she's really not that special in that regard. 

I think Brandi got too big for her own britches. Her head got too big and she didn't believe That bravo/Andy would replace her. She should have stayed humble at least with them. She's a nobody in the realm of celebrities and certainly didn't have the luxury of being a bish to those on top.


----------



## pjhm

You may be right, at least I hope so!


----------



## AECornell

Yes yes yes!!



CaliQT said:


> Just because some disgusting lowlife isn't being vulgar and starting fights doesn't mean the show has to be boring... there can be a lot of Fun, Happy, Exciting drama too!! I stay away from stupid, negative people in real life, and don't want them in my life through the tv screen either.
> 
> I want to see trips to amazing places, women carrying bags I can only dream of, beautiful homes, cute kids, some romantic moments between the couples, maybe even some more beauty treatments, and celebrity guests... that's the only type of dramatic living I want to watch.
> 
> And if a few women have some misunderstandings along the way, well that's just part of life but doesn't have to be the main focus and escalated to the point of making everyone look trashy.


----------



## sgj99

stacyredbird said:


> I have been thinking that for months.  He is never with her.  I follow him on Instagram and he is always off in some far away country working.   I have no doubt they are very much in love and have a great marriage, but I can't believe he is never by her side supporting her at any of her treatments.  Maybe she doesn't want him there, she probably encourages him to work, but I find it so odd.



i've always gotten the vibe (along with Yo speaking about how he's her King) that while he loves her he's going to do what he wants to do and if he can find the time to be around her he will.  he comes across as very selfish, egotistical and not very "in tune" to the needs of others.  i also think a man whose had 5 wives has a hard time with relationships - there's probably no compromises, no give and take.  it's all about him.  but of course, that's just my opinion


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> i've always gotten the vibe (along with Yo speaking about how he's her King) that while he loves her he's going to do what he wants to do and if he can find the time to be around her he will.  he comes across as very selfish, egotistical and not very "in tune" to the needs of others.  i also think a man whose had 5 wives has a hard time with relationships - there's probably no compromises, no give and take.  it's all about him.  but of course, that's just my opinion




Oh I totally agree with this.
There's no compromising with someone like him and the reason it's working out well for now if bc Yo does not push the issue w him at all. She gives him all the space he needs and doesn't nag him or expect anything more than what he wants to give when he wants to give it. She appears to be content with it, so the dynamic seems to be working for them for now.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> Oh I totally agree with this.
> There's no compromising with someone like him and the reason it's working out well for now if bc Yo does not push the issue w him at all. She gives him all the space he needs and doesn't nag him or expect anything more than what he wants to give when he wants to give it. She appears to be content with it, so the dynamic seems to be working for them for now.



exactly.  maybe the Mrs. Fosters 1 thru 4 were too demanding of his time, love or attention.  i've also heard there is a train of thought that says one partner always loves the other more and i definitely think Yo loves him more.  he'd be very difficult to be married to but it works for her and she seems happy and very positive about their relationship.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

David has an ego the size of Cleveland.  One of his favorite things to say in the studio is, "is it hot in here or is that my career?" to many an secret eye roll.


----------



## swags

I thought David was rude back in his first season when he told Taylor to be quiet at his dinner party. Does anyone want to hear Taylor and Kyle sing?  NO. But still they were his guests. This season, Brandi was a vulgar pig at his and Yolandas party with Babyface. I wonder if he complained behind the scenes.  It wasn't mentioned at the reunion but then again Yolanda was not well or present for too long.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> Oh I totally agree with this.
> There's no compromising with someone like him and the reason it's working out well for now if bc Yo does not push the issue w him at all. She gives him all the space he needs and doesn't nag him or expect anything more than what he wants to give when he wants to give it. She appears to be content with it, so the dynamic seems to be working for them for now.



Yes, I agree.  That was the deal.   Of course then she was not sick and she had three kids at home.  Now two are gone all the time, one is about to be gone and she is sick.  But he isn't going to change his routine for her.  He isn't that kind of guy.    It is OK if they both agree to it.  

I don't think you can expect someone like him to essentially give up his career to accompany her on her medical visits.  They don't have that kind of relationship.  It might make her happy, but he would be miserable.


----------



## sgj99

bagnshoofetish said:


> David has an ego the size of Cleveland.  One of his favorite things to say in the studio is, "is it hot in here or is that my career?" to many an secret eye roll.



holy cow!  i've missed him say that!  that's so stupid it's funny.  what a tool 



swags said:


> I thought David was rude back in his first season when he told Taylor to be quiet at his dinner party. Does anyone want to hear Taylor and Kyle sing?  NO. But still they were his guests. This season, Brandi was a vulgar pig at his and Yolandas party with Babyface. I wonder if he complained behind the scenes.  It wasn't mentioned at the reunion but then again Yolanda was not well or present for too long.



i was embarrassed for the rest of the women but especially Babyface and his wife.  i couldn't believe no one scolded her.  i would have pulled her aside and told her to cool it with the foul mouth.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

sgj99 said:


> holy cow!  i've missed him say that!  that's so stupid it's funny.  what a tool
> .



He never said it on the show.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bagnshoofetish said:


> David has an ego the size of Cleveland. One of his favorite things to say in the studio is, "is it hot in here or is that my career?" to many an secret eye roll.


 
What a douche..lol.


----------



## sgj99

it seems to be confirmed:  Brandi is not coming back.  maybe Bravo realized she has no fan base among viewers, none of the other ladies will film with her any more since Kim is gone and Yolanda is up in the air due to her health, and maybe Andy got  fed up with her behavior at the reunion.


----------



## proud2bblonde

sgj99 said:


> it seems to be confirmed:  Brandi is not coming back.  maybe Bravo realized she has no fan base among viewers, none of the other ladies will film with her any more since Kim is gone and Yolanda is up in the air due to her health, and maybe Andy got  fed up with her behavior at the reunion.


 
I love how she keeps saying that is was "her choice" to leave the show. Girl, I don't believe that for a second. She has stated before that she doesn't have the money the other women have and she needs this show to help fund her lifestyle.


----------



## sgj99

proud2bblonde said:


> I love how she keeps saying that is was "her choice" to leave the show. Girl, I don't believe that for a second. She has stated before that she doesn't have the money the other women have and she needs this show to help fund her lifestyle.



yea, i'm with you.  it wasn't her choice.  no one is going to believe it was her choice.  she has no one to play with any more.  if Yolanda comes back i'd bet it's in a limited role.  

when i think of Beverly Hills and the lifestyle i don't think of someone who speaks so crudely to others and thinks it's funny, i don't think of someone who hops from rent house to rent house (i think i read she's moving ... again), i don't think of someone who slaps a "friend" or throws a drink in the face of another while dining.


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> Oh I totally agree with this.
> There's no compromising with someone like him and the reason it's working out well for now if bc Yo does not push the issue w him at all. She gives him all the space he needs and doesn't nag him or expect anything more than what he wants to give when he wants to give it. She appears to be content with it, so the dynamic seems to be working for them for now.


Completely agree -- it works for them.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I think David hit the jackpot with Yo.  She is loving, caring and loyal, takes care of the house and kids, is a great hostess, has a lot of class,  etc.  She is very submissive.  But there is a reason he has been married so many times.  Sooner or later Yo is going to realize how self absorbed he is and all the money in the world is not going to fill that gap in her heart.  I don't think she's a money grubbing person, but because she grew up poor she does see money as security and a sort of comfort and thats why she is with him.  She keeps repeating that pattern (she married Mohammed) of marrying emotionally unavailable men.  I really like Yo a lot.  I hope David is good to her and doesn't screw this marriage up.


----------



## zooba

Wow- no Kim, Brandi or Yo?!  Sounds like a great start.  Will see who actually shows up on the series.  Please no return of Adrienne- I agree with the OP that watching her is similar to getting waxed.-


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Lisa Rinna just made a couple of cryptic posts on Twitter eluding to her not returning to the show either.  That sucks.  If its true and they fire Eileen too, thats it for me.  I will stop watching.


----------



## Jayne1

I liked Lisa R and Eileen&#8230; I want to see women who are secure and emotionally mature.  I question Kyle and even the pink poodle, Lisa V.

Speaking of Kyle -- I saw a photo of her the other day and she was small and perky on top, so she looked slimmer.  Did she get a reduction very recently?


----------



## sgj99

zooba said:


> Wow- no Kim, Brandi or Yo?!  Sounds like a great start.  Will see who actually shows up on the series.  Please no return of Adrienne- I agree with the OP that watching her is similar to getting waxed.-



i''m with you, no to Adrienne.  while she may have the wealth she had no taste.  i thought the vast majority of her clothing and accessories were tacky.


----------



## slang

bagnshoofetish said:


> Lisa Rinna just made a couple of cryptic posts on Twitter eluding to her not returning to the show either.  That sucks.  If its true and they fire Eileen too, thats it for me.  I will stop watching.



Oh no, I thought she was back too. I read she had filmed with Kyle at her store already (Lisa's girls were there too), I wonder what happened?

Eileen has been quite about this season but that is understandable since her Father-in-law just passed..I hope she's back too!


----------



## lallybelle

I'm sure Lisa R.  will be back. I hope Eileen is too. I hope Yo's health will allow her to make some appearances if it's too much for her to be a regular.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lisa R is far from secure...


----------



## Grace123

And didn't Lisa R say she'd do anything for a buck? She's not leaving until they boot her, I'd guess.


----------



## Michele26

Grace123 said:


> And didn't Lisa R say she'd do anything for a buck? She's not leaving until they boot her, I'd guess.



I was thinking the same thing. She'll be on the show until she's asked to leave.


----------



## Bentley1

Lisa R isn't going anywhere until she's fired.
This is a nice, cushy income on a TV show that is filmed in her home and surrounding areas, no traveling, etc. 
And she's been very clear that she never turns down jobs, and it's not exactly like she has all these lucrative deals lined up for her.


----------



## zooba

I'll deal with whomever comes back as long as they don't bring Taylor back - even Joyce or Adrienne.

Anything but Taylor. I feel guilty watching her


----------



## imgg

zooba said:


> I'll deal with whomever comes back as long as they don't bring Taylor back - even Joyce or Adrienne.
> 
> Anything but Taylor. I feel guilty watching her



Agreed.  Could not stand watching Taylor....such a borderline, histrionic fraud.


----------



## Swanky

*Brandi Glanville Calls Real Housewives of Beverly Hills Costars the C-Word: "I Don't Like Them"*









Brandi Glanville held nothing back when talking about her Real Housewives of Beverly Hills costars on Howard Stern's radio show  						Credit: Paul Archuleta/FilmMagic 							
  	Brandi uncensored! *Brandi Glanville* really didn't mince words when she chatted with *Howard Stern* about her _Real Housewives of Beverly Hills_ costars during an interview for Stern's SiriusXM radio show on Wednesday, July 1.
 Asked about her recent announcement that she would not be returning  to the Bravo series as a full-time cast member for Season 6, the _Drinking and Tweeting_  author, 42, said she'd struggled with how she was portrayed on the show   as an acerbic troublemaker who didn't get along with veteran  Housewives *Kyle Richards* and *Lisa Vanderpump*. 


 "Last year was a really tough year for me, because I felt like I  played ball  you know, I gave my all to the show," Glanville told  Stern. "And then when it aired, I felt like, 'Oh my god, they did me no  favors in the editing room.' And I got really upset and a little  depressed because of it."
 In part because of that, she was really against doing another season,  even though it would have meant a much bigger payday. (According to the  interview, she made just $16,000 as a "friend" in Season 2, but earned  over $100,000 as a full-time star  and was due for another raise soon.)
 "I didn't want to do the show again, 'cause I took so much heat," the  Bravo-lebrity told Stern. "I was doing things to my own detriment that I  couldn't explain, like throwing wine in someone's face. And then I  slapped Vanderpump. I really don't know why." 


 All that resulted in "so much hate on social media," which led  Glanville to question her role on the series. "I really didn't want to  come back, I had other offers to do other things," she shared. "And I  said, 'Listen, I will come back if it makes sense, if it's with *Yolanda [Foster]* or if it's with *Kim [Richards]*. Otherwise, I don't talk to any of the other ladies, and I don't like them.'"
 Glanville went on to note her specific issues with Vanderpump and  Richards, recalling how they often refused to shoot with her. She also  suggested her costars were behind the rumor that she'd been fired from  the show. 
 "Here's what sucks, and this is why they're c--ts," she told Stern.  "They are. Because they're saying I got fired, I'm in the process of  moving, trying to rent a house for my two children, and no one will rent  to me because they don't think I have a job. They're like, 'Are you  sure you're not fired?' I'm like, 'I have 10 other jobs, I have a new  show that I'm gonna be doing that I can't talk about yet, and a  development deal with a really big network. So I have jobs, and I wasn't  fired from the Housewives.'"


 The reality star also got candid about her love life on Wednesday,  dishing to Stern about her rocky romance with an unnamed boyfriend.  (After her marriage to ex-husband *Eddie Cibrian* imploded as a result of his affair with now-wife *LeAnn Rimes*, Glanville romanced a series of men including an NBA player, _True Blood_ actor *Mehcad Brooks*, *Gerard Butler*, and real estate agent *Jonathan Ruiz*, who appeared on the most recent season of _RHOBH_.)
 "The problem is, our physical relationship is so great, but we just  don't get along otherwise," she said of her on-again, off-again beau.  "Like, if he didn't talk, we would be together forever."
 Generally speaking, she added, dating has been difficult since her  divorce. "I have serious trust issues, and when I start to have feelings  for somebody, I tend to sabotage it and break up with them before they  break my heart, because I'm afraid of that again," she admitted,  alluding to her divorce from Cibrian, with whom she shares sons Mason,  12, and Jake, 8. "I have to be strong and independent for my kids, and I  can't go through that again."


 She added: "I dated this guy who was very rich  he had a plane and  all this stuff  but he cheated on me, too! And he was short, Jewish,  with a hairy back! I was like, 'What the f--k?'"
 It's not just her past that interferes with romance, though. "My  dating life started to suck when I went on reality TV, because no one  wants to date the crazy chick on TV," she quipped. "It's scary for them.  They either want to because I'm on TV, or they don't want to at all."


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...rhobh-costars-the-c-word-201517#ixzz3egvtkCOR 
​


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Brandi Glanville Calls Real Housewives of Beverly Hills Costars the C-Word: "I Don't Like Them"*
> 
> 
> 
> assets-s3.usmagazine.com/uploads/assets/articles/89018-brandi-glanville-calls-rhobh-costars-the-c-word/1435773970_brandi-glanville-lg.jpg
> 
> Brandi Glanville held nothing back when talking about her Real Housewives of Beverly Hills costars on Howard Stern's radio show  Credit: Paul Archuleta/FilmMagic
> Brandi uncensored! *Brandi Glanville* really didn't mince words when she chatted with *Howard Stern* about her _Real Housewives of Beverly Hills_ costars during an interview for Stern's SiriusXM radio show on Wednesday, July 1.
> Asked about her recent announcement that she would not be returning  to the Bravo series as a full-time cast member for Season 6, the _Drinking and Tweeting_  author, 42, said she'd struggled with how she was portrayed on the show   as an acerbic troublemaker who didn't get along with veteran  Housewives *Kyle Richards* and *Lisa Vanderpump*.
> 
> 
> "Last year was a really tough year for me, because I felt like I  played ball  you know, I gave my all to the show," Glanville told  Stern. "And then when it aired, I felt like, 'Oh my god, they did me no  favors in the editing room.' And I got really upset and a little  depressed because of it."
> In part because of that, she was really against doing another season,  even though it would have meant a much bigger payday. (According to the  interview, she made just $16,000 as a "friend" in Season 2, but earned  over $100,000 as a full-time star  and was due for another raise soon.)
> "I didn't want to do the show again, 'cause I took so much heat," the  Bravo-lebrity told Stern. "I was doing things to my own detriment that I  couldn't explain, like throwing wine in someone's face. And then I  slapped Vanderpump. I really don't know why."
> 
> 
> All that resulted in "so much hate on social media," which led  Glanville to question her role on the series. "I really didn't want to  come back, I had other offers to do other things," she shared. "And I  said, 'Listen, I will come back if it makes sense, if it's with *Yolanda [Foster]* or if it's with *Kim [Richards]*. Otherwise, I don't talk to any of the other ladies, and I don't like them.'"
> Glanville went on to note her specific issues with Vanderpump and  Richards, recalling how they often refused to shoot with her. She also  suggested her costars were behind the rumor that she'd been fired from  the show.
> "Here's what sucks, and this is why they're c--ts," she told Stern.  "They are. Because they're saying I got fired, I'm in the process of  moving, trying to rent a house for my two children, and no one will rent  to me because they don't think I have a job. They're like, 'Are you  sure you're not fired?' I'm like, 'I have 10 other jobs, I have a new  show that I'm gonna be doing that I can't talk about yet, and a  development deal with a really big network. So I have jobs, and I wasn't  fired from the Housewives.'"
> 
> 
> The reality star also got candid about her love life on Wednesday,  dishing to Stern about her rocky romance with an unnamed boyfriend.  (After her marriage to ex-husband *Eddie Cibrian* imploded as a result of his affair with now-wife *LeAnn Rimes*, Glanville romanced a series of men including an NBA player, _True Blood_ actor *Mehcad Brooks*, *Gerard Butler*, and real estate agent *Jonathan Ruiz*, who appeared on the most recent season of _RHOBH_.)
> "The problem is, our physical relationship is so great, but we just  don't get along otherwise," she said of her on-again, off-again beau.  "Like, if he didn't talk, we would be together forever."
> Generally speaking, she added, dating has been difficult since her  divorce. "I have serious trust issues, and when I start to have feelings  for somebody, I tend to sabotage it and break up with them before they  break my heart, because I'm afraid of that again," she admitted,  alluding to her divorce from Cibrian, with whom she shares sons Mason,  12, and Jake, 8. "I have to be strong and independent for my kids, and I  can't go through that again."
> 
> 
> She added: "I dated this guy who was very rich  he had a plane and  all this stuff  but he cheated on me, too! And he was short, Jewish,  with a hairy back! I was like, 'What the f--k?'"
> It's not just her past that interferes with romance, though. "My  dating life started to suck when I went on reality TV, because no one  wants to date the crazy chick on TV," she quipped. "It's scary for them.  They either want to because I'm on TV, or they don't want to at all."
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...rhobh-costars-the-c-word-201517#ixzz3egvtkCOR
> ​




She's moving again?


----------



## Longchamp

chowlover2 said:


> She's moving again?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## swags

chowlover2 said:


> She's moving again?


 
She needs to throw in the towel on the BH zipcode and find a place she can afford and perhaps buy. I was going to say, move closer to her parents but she may need to stay near Eddie.


----------



## sgj99

she should have taken the advance she got for her last book and put it as a down payment for a home but instead she bought a Range Rover.  that's a perfect example of how Brandi thinks.


----------



## swags

There should be a fund for reality stars to pay into. Not a retirement but a "when playing yourself on tv goes all kinds of wrong" type of insurance.  A savings account maybe.


----------



## Bentley1

Wow, she is so absolutely depressing.


----------



## AECornell

No one cares, Brandi. Time to move on.


----------



## SouthTampa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Brandi Glanville Calls Real Housewives of Beverly Hills Costars the C-Word: "I Don't Like Them"*
> 
> 
> 
> assets-s3.usmagazine.com/uploads/assets/articles/89018-brandi-glanville-calls-rhobh-costars-the-c-word/1435773970_brandi-glanville-lg.jpg
> 
> Brandi Glanville held nothing back when talking about her Real Housewives of Beverly Hills costars on Howard Stern's radio show  						Credit: Paul Archuleta/FilmMagic
> Brandi uncensored! *Brandi Glanville* really didn't mince words when she chatted with *Howard Stern* about her _Real Housewives of Beverly Hills_ costars during an interview for Stern's SiriusXM radio show on Wednesday, July 1.
> Asked about her recent announcement that she would not be returning  to the Bravo series as a full-time cast member for Season 6, the _Drinking and Tweeting_  author, 42, said she'd struggled with how she was portrayed on the show   as an acerbic troublemaker who didn't get along with veteran  Housewives *Kyle Richards* and *Lisa Vanderpump*.
> 
> 
> "Last year was a really tough year for me, because I felt like I  played ball  you know, I gave my all to the show," Glanville told  Stern. "And then when it aired, I felt like, 'Oh my god, they did me no  favors in the editing room.' And I got really upset and a little  depressed because of it."
> In part because of that, she was really against doing another season,  even though it would have meant a much bigger payday. (According to the  interview, she made just $16,000 as a "friend" in Season 2, but earned  over $100,000 as a full-time star  and was due for another raise soon.)
> "I didn't want to do the show again, 'cause I took so much heat," the  Bravo-lebrity told Stern. "I was doing things to my own detriment that I  couldn't explain, like throwing wine in someone's face. And then I  slapped Vanderpump. I really don't know why."
> 
> 
> All that resulted in "so much hate on social media," which led  Glanville to question her role on the series. "I really didn't want to  come back, I had other offers to do other things," she shared. "And I  said, 'Listen, I will come back if it makes sense, if it's with *Yolanda [Foster]* or if it's with *Kim [Richards]*. Otherwise, I don't talk to any of the other ladies, and I don't like them.'"
> Glanville went on to note her specific issues with Vanderpump and  Richards, recalling how they often refused to shoot with her. She also  suggested her costars were behind the rumor that she'd been fired from  the show.
> "Here's what sucks, and this is why they're c--ts," she told Stern.  "They are. Because they're saying I got fired, I'm in the process of  moving, trying to rent a house for my two children, and no one will rent  to me because they don't think I have a job. They're like, 'Are you  sure you're not fired?' I'm like, 'I have 10 other jobs, I have a new  show that I'm gonna be doing that I can't talk about yet, and a  development deal with a really big network. So I have jobs, and I wasn't  fired from the Housewives.'"
> 
> 
> The reality star also got candid about her love life on Wednesday,  dishing to Stern about her rocky romance with an unnamed boyfriend.  (After her marriage to ex-husband *Eddie Cibrian* imploded as a result of his affair with now-wife *LeAnn Rimes*, Glanville romanced a series of men including an NBA player, _True Blood_ actor *Mehcad Brooks*, *Gerard Butler*, and real estate agent *Jonathan Ruiz*, who appeared on the most recent season of _RHOBH_.)
> "The problem is, our physical relationship is so great, but we just  don't get along otherwise," she said of her on-again, off-again beau.  "Like, if he didn't talk, we would be together forever."
> Generally speaking, she added, dating has been difficult since her  divorce. "I have serious trust issues, and when I start to have feelings  for somebody, I tend to sabotage it and break up with them before they  break my heart, because I'm afraid of that again," she admitted,  alluding to her divorce from Cibrian, with whom she shares sons Mason,  12, and Jake, 8. "I have to be strong and independent for my kids, and I  can't go through that again."
> 
> 
> She added: "I dated this guy who was very rich  he had a plane and  all this stuff  but he cheated on me, too! And he was short, Jewish,  with a hairy back! I was like, 'What the f--k?'"
> It's not just her past that interferes with romance, though. "My  dating life started to suck when I went on reality TV, because no one  wants to date the crazy chick on TV," she quipped. "It's scary for them.  They either want to because I'm on TV, or they don't want to at all."
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...rhobh-costars-the-c-word-201517#ixzz3egvtkCOR
> ​


Last week when she was mouthing off about how she was going to destroy people when she was on the Howard Stern show, I was hoping that her appearance would be cancelled.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I swear the only thing she has going for her is that her ex husband cheater, that's all anyone associates her with.


----------



## bisousx

Brandi ruined her reputation forever for only $100k per season? .. Oh my.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

She's such an idiot.

She says she dated an (unattractive) rich guy and was surprised that someone else wanted to sleep with him?  Um, Brandi, you slept with him for the same reason the person he cheated on you with did.  For $$$.    So why are you surprised?  

She is so low class.

Good riddance.


----------



## Graw

bagnshoofetish said:


> She's such an idiot.
> 
> She says she dated an (unattractive) rich guy and was surprised that someone else wanted to sleep with him?  Um, Brandi, you slept with him for the same reason the person he cheated on you with did.  For $$$.    So why are you surprised?
> 
> She is so low class.
> 
> Good riddance.




In high school one of my best friends said: if you date him other girls will too! Irrespective of attractiveness, kindness or wealth.


----------



## Swanky

*Brandi Glanville I'm Cash-Strapped After Getting Fired *

 *         7/1/2015 12:58 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE
              IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BENJAMINS TMZ.com








*Brandi Glanville *&#65279;is trying to put on a brave face after getting the ax on "*Real Housewives of Beverly Hills*," but she made it clear to our photog ... she's now in a financial pickle. 
 Brandi confirms what we already told you ... she'll be making *occasional appearances*, but her paychecks will be slashed and now she has to figure out how to make ends meet.
 And you gotta see the video ... she says 2 housewives secretly hate each other, and she names names. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3emJzsNIg
​


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Interesting... she said on Howard Stern that she has several other projects in the works. Surely she's making money from those ventures?


----------



## zaara10

It's surprising to me that she hasn't lost custody of her sons w/ all her instability.


----------



## buzzytoes

How does one get to be 40, divorced, with two kids, and still have no idea that it's a good idea to actually save some money? I mean I admit I am bad at saving, but I own a home and make sure my bills get paid. I know my priorities are to keep a roof over my head but she still seems to have no clue.


----------



## chowlover2

buzzytoes said:


> How does one get to be 40, divorced, with two kids, and still have no idea that it's a good idea to actually save some money? I mean I admit I am bad at saving, but I own a home and make sure my bills get paid. I know my priorities are to keep a roof over my head but she still seems to have no clue.




Truth! As soon as she had a bit of cash she was spending like no tomorrow. Buying the new Range Rover vs banking the money. Lord only knows how many other ridiculous things she spent money on. Does she get paid for her podcasts? What happened to the money she made from the books she wrote?

She's a nasty piece of work, so glad she got the axe!


----------



## pjhm

Yes I never thought she fit in that show in the first place. She buys all those things to keep up with the other HWs who are really wealthy. She should have banked all that money.


----------



## lovesbmw

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Brandi Glanville I'm Cash-Strapped After Getting Fired *
> 
> *         7/1/2015 12:58 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BENJAMINS TMZ.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brandi Glanville *&#65279;is trying to put on a brave face after getting the ax on "*Real Housewives of Beverly Hills*," but she made it clear to our photog ... she's now in a financial pickle.
> Brandi confirms what we already told you ... she'll be making *occasional appearances*, but her paychecks will be slashed and now she has to figure out how to make ends meet.
> And you gotta see the video ... she says 2 housewives secretly hate each other, and she names names.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3emJzsNIg
> ​


She is cash strapped from making too many bad decisions, really no one cares


----------



## TC1

She should stop getting all her paychecks injected into her face if she's in financial trouble. SMH


----------



## Swanky

*Brandi Glanville Wasted in WeHo
*
Brandi Glanville had to be poured into her car after a night out at Craig's.
Brandi was 3 sheets as she left the popular WeHo restaurant Saturday night ... which is what happens after more than 6 cocktails.
She couldn't make it in the SUV without muscle ... not her own.  
The good news ... Craig's pretty expensive, so it seems she's still liquid after getting the ax from "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills."
Very liquid.  

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3gMF3P5ew


----------



## lucywife

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Brandi Glanville Wasted in WeHo
> *


wow.


----------



## slang

She's so sloppy


----------



## DC-Cutie

water is still wet and Brandi is still a sloppy drunk, nothing new


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Well, Well Taylor is back for next season.

http://allaboutthetea.com/2015/07/22/taylor-armstrong-returning-to-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/


----------



## candy2100

Glitterandstuds said:


> Well, Well Taylor is back for next season.
> 
> http://allaboutthetea.com/2015/07/22/taylor-armstrong-returning-to-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/




Well I guess that means they have swapped one person whose scenes I used to fast forward through (Brandi) for a new person to fast forward through, who is actually the one I used to fast forward through.... This is getting confusing...


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> Well, Well Taylor is back for next season.
> 
> http://allaboutthetea.com/2015/07/22/taylor-armstrong-returning-to-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/


 

Jesus Christ. I rather have Joyce or that other one back. I can't stand Taylor and her made up stories of abuse (Her stories never added up to me. Yes I believe Russell was controlling, I spotted that on episode one/season one; but I was never convinced he beat her).


----------



## chowlover2

sassys said:


> jesus christ. I rather have joyce or that other one back. I can't stand taylor and her made up stories of abuse (her stories never added up to me. Yes i believe russell was controlling, i spotted that on episode one/season one; but i was never convinced he beat her).




+1!


----------



## Bentley1

I dunno, I didn't mind Taylor too much. I was never a fan but I didn't hate her like I did the witch lady, for instance. 
I'm actually shocked they have continued to deny Denise Richards a role on the show.
She's expressed multiple  times on WWHL that she wants to be on the show. 
Also, muhammed's wife, the one Lisa keeps pushing for. Glad they've denied her, she seems beyond boring.
They're casting seems all over the place, especially with this franchise. 
I'm still thrilled Kim got the boot.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> I dunno, I didn't mind Taylor too much. I was never a fan but I didn't hate her like I did the witch lady, for instance.
> I'm actually shocked they have continued to deny Denise Richards a role on the show.
> She's expressed multiple  times on WWHL that she wants to be on the show.
> Also, muhammed's wife, the one Lisa keeps pushing for. Glad they've denied her, she seems beyond boring.
> They're casting seems all over the place, especially with this franchise.
> I'm still thrilled Kim got the boot.



I didn't know Denise wanted on; I'll take her!


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> I didn't know Denise wanted on; I'll take her!




Right? Yeah, she mentioned it on WWHL to Andy a few different times about "how she would love to be on the show" and she's waiting for Andy to invite her on. Been years now. She's also friends with several of the other ladies, so I'm not sure what's up.


----------



## Michele26

Bentley1 said:


> Right? Yeah, she mentioned it on WWHL to Andy a few different times about "how she would love to be on the show" and she's waiting for Andy to invite her on. Been years now. She's also friends with several of the other ladies, so I'm not sure what's up.



Maybe they don't want drama from her weirdo ex.


----------



## shoegal

I think Denise would be great too! But is she too nice? Is that what he's avoiding because I'm not sure why Joyce was booted other than too nice and perhaps bland.


----------



## slang

I think Camille might be back too (or maybe just a HW friend) she was filming w/ Lisa & Kyle


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> I can't stand Taylor and her made up stories of abuse (Her stories never added up to me. Yes I believe Russell was controlling, I spotted that on episode one/season one; but I was never convinced he beat her).



i never got the abuse vibe either.  controlling yes, abused no.  she is just a phony all around - fake boobs, fake lips, fake bags, fake diamonds, fake stories, etc ...


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> Jesus Christ. I rather have Joyce or that other one back. I can't stand Taylor and her made up stories of abuse (Her stories never added up to me. Yes I believe Russell was controlling, I spotted that on episode one/season one; but I was never convinced he beat her).



Gosh, I can't stand her lying @$$ either. That story about the pit bulls and being thrown in the pool at a friends house (from her book).  I can't believe they're that desperate to bring her back. I'd rather have Adrienne.


----------



## imgg

Sassys said:


> I rather have Joyce or that other one back. I can't stand Taylor and her made up stories of abuse (Her stories never added up to me. Yes I believe Russell was controlling, I spotted that on episode one/season one; but I was never convinced he beat her).



She is a mental mess....I would rather have anyone back than Taylor.  I may actually stop watching.


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> i never got the abuse vibe either.  controlling yes, abused no.  she is just a phony all around - fake boobs, fake lips, fake bags, fake diamonds, fake stories, etc ...




Didn't she have a crushed eye socket on the show that she got surgery for and she claimed russel punched her. 
I believed her at that point bc I can't imagine where else she could have gotten a broken eye socket?


----------



## horse17

I think Taylor was asked back because she can be a nasty biach...seems like bravo likes nasty over class and wealth


----------



## Sassys

krissa said:


> Gosh, I can't stand her lying @$$ either. That story about the pit bulls and being thrown in the pool at a friends house (from her book).  I can't believe they're that desperate to bring her back. I'd rather have Adrienne.



That pool story made zero sense.


----------



## imgg

I am waiting for the story where they reopen her husbands "suicide" and she is arrested.  The timing of it was really convenient for Taylor.


----------



## Grace123

No Taylor and no Camille. Please, no. Let the past stay in the past!


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> Didn't she have a crushed eye socket on the show that she got surgery for and she claimed russel punched her.
> I believed her at that point bc I can't imagine where else she could have gotten a broken eye socket?



she said she had a whole bunch of stuff done to her but i never saw any proof.  don't get me wrong, i think he was a nasty mean guy but i don't think he _physically_ abused her.


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> Maybe they don't want drama from her weirdo ex.


That was my thought! 

Charlie is bad press!


----------



## stacyredbird

nooooo, not Taylor......I just cannot  take her and even though I like Camille, I don't want to watch her either.  They are just so fake.  This is just the worst news,
I really liked this show.
   Kyle and Lisa have just taken over and I don't find either of them that interesting enough to watch.  They are great as supporting characters like they have been, but they will be the main focus now.

  I love Eileen Davidson, but like I have said before, she is just SO boring, plus she looks awful and I can't stand the way she dresses.  Y&R really makes her look SO good.  Lisa Rinna, she is ok I guess, but she is just so arrogant that she really turns me off.
    I just love Yolanda, she is my favorite, but I don't think she will be on much and I know no one else liked her, but I really liked Brandy.   If they could of just washed her mouth out some and filtered her dirty mouth, she would be good to go  in my opinion anyway.  I loved how she would put Kyle and Lisa in their place, she could say things to them no one else would dare.   Denise Richards actually sounds like a good choice to me, too bad that didn't work out.  And Kim is really no loss.

Oh well, just a TV show, I will try to watch, but I just think once I see Taylor and that huge mouth on her, and listen to her talk, I will lose interest. ugh!!!! gross!


----------



## slang

I'll fast forward through Taylor like I did with Brandi do no big deal to me.
I'm also glad Yo is not coming back!


----------



## BarbadosBride

Bad decision on Taylor  they must be finding it hard to find any glam women willing to sign up.  Eileen does seem like a nice person but she did not bring the glam factor for me. I did kind of like Yolanda at least we got to see her fab home hope she recovers she seems to be very unwell at the moment.


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> she said she had a whole bunch of stuff done to her but i never saw any proof.  don't get me wrong, i think he was a nasty mean guy but i don't think he _physically_ abused her.




She was definitely a huge liar. The eye socket one I believed bc she was filming shortly after it happened and she had the swollen, bruised eye. I remember commenting on it in here asking what was wrong with her eye, it was a kitchen scene with Kyle.
And there were these pics out there. I just can't imagine where else a woman would get a black eye like that?


----------



## Bentley1

slang said:


> I'll fast forward through Taylor like I did with Brandi do no big deal to me.
> 
> I'm also glad Yo is not coming back!




Yeah, I've been over Yo for a long while now. I'm mostly thrilled I don't have to look at or listen to Kim.


----------



## coconutsboston

Bentley1 said:


> Right? Yeah, she mentioned it on WWHL to Andy a few different times about "how she would love to be on the show" and she's waiting for Andy to invite her on. Been years now. She's also friends with several of the other ladies, so I'm not sure what's up.


This would be fantastic!


----------



## zooba

Glitterandstuds said:


> Well, Well Taylor is back for next season.
> 
> http://allaboutthetea.com/2015/07/22/taylor-armstrong-returning-to-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/


Nooooooo!  Two steps forward- two miles back.  Even more negativity and the return of the grifter


----------



## lallybelle

Bentley1 said:


> She was definitely a huge liar. The eye socket one I believed bc she was filming shortly after it happened and she had the swollen, bruised eye. I remember commenting on it in here asking what was wrong with her eye, it was a kitchen scene with Kyle.
> And there were these pics out there. I just can't imagine where else a woman would get a black eye like that?
> View attachment 3074113



Also didn't the other ladies comment before the scene where Camille blurted it out that they've all saw things and just didn't speak of it?


----------



## lallybelle

Also I figured Yo wouldn't be back at least full time. I feel so bad, she really seems to be struggling terribly with her Lyme Disease for the last while.


----------



## Bentley1

lallybelle said:


> Also didn't the other ladies comment before the scene where Camille blurted it out that they've all saw things and just didn't speak of it?




Yes! That scene in the living room with all of the ladies there, it came out that they had "all" seen things throughout the season. Then Taylor became angry that Camille brought it up, I think she yelled at everyone for bringing it up and stormed out.


----------



## barbie444

Taylor is dumber than I thought if she's back. She's married to a decent guy who seems to like her daughter and isn't his job in Colorado? She should  just be a real housewive and live a nice comfortable life in colorado.  Why would she come back?


----------



## Sassys

barbie444 said:


> Taylor is dumber than I thought if she's back. She's married to a decent guy who seems to like her daughter and isn't his job in Colorado? She should  just be a real housewive and live a nice comfortable life in colorado.  *Why would she come back?*


----------



## DC-Cutie

barbie444 said:


> Taylor is dumber than I thought if she's back. She's married to a decent guy who seems to like her daughter and isn't his job in Colorado? She should  just be a real housewive and live a nice comfortable life in colorado.  Why would she come back?



the same reason why she went on the boot camp show and the david tutera wedding - FREE money and straight up attention whore...  like bethenny (although she doesn't need the money)


----------



## barbie444

That marriage boot camp was EMBARRASSING I have no idea why these men stay. Did he legally adopt Kennedy? If he did he is screwed


DC-Cutie said:


> the same reason why she went on the boot camp show and the david tutera wedding - FREE money and straight up attention whore...  like bethenny (although she doesn't need the money)


----------



## Ladybug09

^^ yup he did and he is scrwwd!



Sassys said:


>



Lol!!!


----------



## barbie444

You would think a lawyer would be smarter than that, this guy is screwed


Ladybug09 said:


> ^^ yup he did and he is scrwwd!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!!


----------



## imgg

barbie444 said:


> You would think a lawyer would be smarter than that, this guy is screwed



No sympathy for him.  Wasn't he married when he met Taylor and Taylor was his client?  He is a smuck and I am assuming as crazy as she is.


----------



## Nahreen

Cheating is very common. I think that for many something "better" has to come along until one ready to leave a failed marriage/relationship. I think people are scarred to be alone.


----------



## barbie444

Yea he was and yes Taylor was his client. I don't feel bad at all he knew the amount of crazy he was getting into when he started dating her. 


imgg said:


> No sympathy for him.  Wasn't he married when he met Taylor and Taylor was his client?  He is a smuck and I am assuming as crazy as she is.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Taylor must have that good good


----------



## slang

I thought he had been seperated a long time from his wife when he met Taylor


----------



## guccimamma

imgg said:


> No sympathy for him.  Wasn't he married when he met Taylor and Taylor was his client?  He is a smuck and *I am assuming as crazy as she is*.



that's where i am with taylor. he wants to be on the television as badly as she does.


----------



## imgg

guccimamma said:


> that's where i am with taylor. he wants to be on the television as badly as she does.



totally!  I am wondering what Taylor did to get back on....did she beg?  cry?  blackmail? or did she go Oklahoma on Bravo.


----------



## coconutsboston

lallybelle said:


> Also I figured Yo wouldn't be back at least full time. I feel so bad, she really seems to be struggling terribly with her Lyme Disease for the last while.


I'm actually disappointed she won't be back.  That does stink that she's been so sick for such a long time though.  When was it that she got bit?  Is she considered late stage?


----------



## swags

I don't want to see Taylor back either. Didn't she lie about being Adrienne's children's godmother back in the first season? And if she has been living in Colorado won't she just rent something like Kim and Brandi had to do to be part of the cast? Are there no real BH housewives that are interested?


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> I don't want to see Taylor back either. Didn't she lie about being Adrienne's children's godmother back in the first season? And if she has been living in Colorado won't she just rent something like Kim and Brandi had to do to be part of the cast? Are there no real BH housewives that are interested?



None of the women except LIsa live in Beverly Hills. Taylor always rented her house in Bel Air. No one except LIsa and Adrienne ever lived in Beverly Hills.


----------



## Longchamp

Doesn't Kyle live in BH, or does she live in Bel Air?


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> Doesn't Kyle live in BH, or does she live in Bel Air?


 
Kylie lives in *Bel* *Air* (always has)

 Lisa is in Beverly Hills (90210 zip)

 Kim is in Westlake Village

 Carlton was in Beverly Hills

 Joyce Culver City

 Yolanda and Camille in Malibu

 Lisa Rinna is in Beverly Hills

 Eileeen is in Malibu


----------



## DC-Cutie

does Yo really have lyme disease or something else?


----------



## AECornell

She's pretty adamant that she has Lyme, but I guess how would we really know. 



DC-Cutie said:


> does Yo really have lyme disease or something else?


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> She's pretty adamant that she has Lyme, but I guess how would we really know.




I was reading on another blog and a person commented wondering if she suffers from 'munchausen syndrome'


----------



## junqueprincess

sgj99 said:


> i never got the abuse vibe either.  controlling yes, abused no.  she is just a phony all around - fake boobs, fake lips, fake bags, fake diamonds, fake stories, etc ...




I feel like I was abused having had to watch her- when you bring her up I have flash backs to her eating cotton candy, twirling around on her kid's birthday party table for an Alice in Wonderland Birthday photo shoot or how about her break from reality crying in a closet in Colorado.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I was reading on another blog and a person commented wondering if she suffers from 'munchausen syndrome'


 


I thought that was when you make your kid sick for attention.


----------



## Nahreen

junqueprincess said:


> I feel like I was abused having had to watch her- when you bring her up I have flash backs to her eating cotton candy, twirling around on her kid's birthday party table for an Alice in Wonderland Birthday photo shoot or how about her break from reality crying in a closet in Colorado.



That Alice in Wonderland party was so over the top. I was a bit jealous I could never afford anything like that. It felt weird when it was revealed they could not do it either. It was all for show to impress.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I thought that was when you make your kid sick for attention.



that's munchausen by proxy


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> does Yo really have lyme disease or something else?



From what I've read the existence of chronic lyme disease in general is debatable and it's a divided camp of medial professionals who believe vs don't believe. The CDC calls it "post-treatment Lyme disease syndrome." 
http://www.cdc.gov/lyme/postLDS/


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> that's munchausen by proxy


 
Oh, right. I forgot.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> I was reading on another blog and a person commented wondering if she suffers from 'munchausen syndrome'



Well it appears like David spends a lot more time with her now


----------



## Ladybug09

Yo accomplished what she wanted, Make her daughter's Famous!


----------



## beekmanhill

Munchausen people usually crave attention.  Yolanda was already getting a lot of attention, and would have had more had she not become ill.   She was hoping to create a lifestyle brand, and with her money and taste, I think she might have succeeded.  She probably could have gotten a local TV gig in LA to start.  

I know two people felled by Lyme.  One was misdiagnosed with RA, had to leave a great job for a couple of years, and finally got the right treatment.  She had to return to the university with a lower level job because she never regained her full energy.   The other was treated fairly soon, but still had symptoms of extreme fatigue for over a year.


----------



## AECornell

That's like Joni Mitchell and Morgellons. The CDC doesn't recognize it, but it's real. Totally an alien disease but they won't admit anything about it, because, aliens.



mundodabolsa said:


> From what I've read the existence of chronic lyme disease in general is debatable and it's a divided camp of medial professionals who believe vs don't believe. The CDC calls it "post-treatment Lyme disease syndrome."
> http://www.cdc.gov/lyme/postLDS/


----------



## beekmanhill

AECornell said:


> That's like Joni Mitchell and Morgellons. The CDC doesn't recognize it, but it's real. Totally an alien disease but they won't admit anything about it, because, aliens.



Agree.  I think Yolanda is one of the last people in the world I'd suspect as having Munchausens.  

And if you look at her Instagram pictures, she looks tired and ill much of the time.


----------



## guccimamma

junqueprincess said:


> I feel like I was abused having had to watch her- when you bring her up I have flash backs to her eating cotton candy, twirling around on her kid's birthday party table for an Alice in Wonderland Birthday photo shoot or how about her break from reality crying in a closet in Colorado.



when you take out the trash, you don't bring it back inside...you wait till the garbage truck picks it up and hauls it away.

bravo, please don't bring back the trash. it belongs in the dump.


----------



## MKB0925

My neighbor had Lyme...( I am from CT) where it originated, she ended up in the ICU and almost died because the infection started going to her heart.  It took her a good year for her to fully recover. I have heard people complaining about chronic Lyme. People seems to recover pretty quickly and with little side effects if it is caught early enough.


----------



## tomz_grl

MKB0925 said:


> My neighbor had Lyme...( I am from CT) where it originated, she ended up in the ICU and almost died because the infection started going to her heart.  It took her a good year for her to fully recover. I have heard people complaining about chronic Lyme. People seems to recover pretty quickly and with little side effects if it is caught early enough.


 
I remember that girl from Real World Seattle had it really bad too. She acted the same way Yo did during this past seasons reunion. I wonder what ever happened to her?


----------



## Bentley1

tomz_grl said:


> I remember that girl from Real World Seattle had it really bad too. She acted the same way Yo did during this past seasons reunion. I wonder what ever happened to her?




Oh, yeah! Wow, that was forever ago. 

I used to watch Real World (and Road Rulea) religiously, I sometimes wonder what happened to all those people. *Just thinking out loud.*


----------



## tomz_grl

Bentley1 said:


> Oh, yeah! Wow, that was forever ago.
> 
> I used to watch Real World (and Road Rulea) religiously, I sometimes wonder what happened to all those people. *Just thinking out loud.*




https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irene_McGee

Looks like she's doing ok.


----------



## Bentley1

tomz_grl said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irene_McGee
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like she's doing ok.




Oh, nice, good to hear! [emoji106]


----------



## Creativelyswank

My girlfriend has neurolyme disease and has moved to Oregon for alternatives.  I'm sure she would beg to differ about whether or not it is real. My heart aches for Yolanda not being able to enjoy the prime of her life.


----------



## AECornell

I had a friend in college who got Lyme and she also moved to Oregon for treatment. I'm not sure how she's doing now, but I'm hoping she found some good help and relief.



Creativelyswank said:


> My girlfriend has neurolyme disease and has moved to Oregon for alternatives.  I'm sure she would beg to differ about whether or not it is real. My heart aches for Yolanda not being able to enjoy the prime of her life.


----------



## Creativelyswank

She moved to Oregon for the relief...as in permanent.


----------



## AECornell

Oh I'm so sorry! Poor thing. It's great that Oregon allows this, but so hard for friends and families who don't want to let go [emoji26]



Creativelyswank said:


> She moved to Oregon for the relief...as in permanent.


----------



## buzzytoes

As someone who suffers from an "invisible disease" like Lyme disease I feel for Yolanda. If you  catch it early, Lyme disease is usually taken care of with antibiotics but the problem is catching it. The tests are not very reliable, and because symptoms mimic other diseases, people sometimes take months or years to get diagnosed. In the meantime, your body is attacking itself trying to get rid of the problem and you just feel horrible with no end in sight. You still look normal on the outside so people don't understand. I never did until it happened to me.


----------



## chowlover2

buzzytoes said:


> As someone who suffers from an "invisible disease" like Lyme disease I feel for Yolanda. If you  catch it early, Lyme disease is usually taken care of with antibiotics but the problem is catching it. The tests are not very reliable, and because symptoms mimic other diseases, people sometimes take months or years to get diagnosed. In the meantime, your body is attacking itself trying to get rid of the problem and you just feel horrible with no end in sight. You still look normal on the outside so people don't understand. I never did until it happened to me.




I have a friend dealing with it for 10 yrs now, it's no laughing matter. She had to quit her job, basically laid on the couch as she could do nothing else. 6 yrs in she was having some relief with an alternate therapy. I think you have to try everything til you find something that works-if you're lucky.


----------



## buzzytoes

chowlover2 said:


> I have a friend dealing with it for 10 yrs now, it's no laughing matter. She had to quit her job, basically laid on the couch as she could do nothing else. 6 yrs in she was having some relief with an alternate therapy. I think you have to try everything til you find something that works-if you're lucky.



I am still in the process of knowing whether I will need meds for my disease, or if it will go into remission, but before I finally got a diagnosis I was sick for three months and the mental aspect of not having an answer was as hard as the physical symptoms. Three months is actually on the incredibly quick side for autoimmune diagnoses because most people have to wait years! Since Yo is so sick I would imagine she likely had it for months, if not years, before getting a diagnosis and starting treatment.


----------



## chowlover2

buzzytoes said:


> I am still in the process of knowing whether I will need meds for my disease, or if it will go into remission, but before I finally got a diagnosis I was sick for three months and the mental aspect of not having an answer was as hard as the physical symptoms. Three months is actually on the incredibly quick side for autoimmune diagnoses because most people have to wait years! Since Yo is so sick I would imagine she likely had it for months, if not years, before getting a diagnosis and starting treatment.




Sending you prayers and virtual hugs. My Step- Dad had it too. Was diagnosed once, treated and came back a second time. Was put in hospital and it finally cleared up a second time.

3 months is fast, hopefully treatments will work since they found it early. Hang in there. I know so many people who have had to go through treatments at least twice. There's a shot I get for my dogs every year that really lessens the mark a tick bite leaves. I can't believe so many people are sick, but they have not come up with a vaccine.


----------



## Creativelyswank

buzzytoes said:


> I am still in the process of knowing whether I will need meds for my disease, or if it will go into remission, but before I finally got a diagnosis I was sick for three months and the mental aspect of not having an answer was as hard as the physical symptoms. Three months is actually on the incredibly quick side for autoimmune diagnoses because most people have to wait years! Since Yo is so sick I would imagine she likely had it for months, if not years, before getting a diagnosis and starting treatment.


 
So sorry to hear that you are suffering, but I'm glad it was caught so quick. I completely understand the mental anguish of not knowing, I had undiagnosed adhesions for 3 years and people thought I was just addicted to pain killers and lazy.  Sending you love and strength.


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks ladies. I actually have Adult Onset Still's Disease so it won't ever go away but it is definitely something that can be managed and there are people who have it far worse than me. It's definitely already taught me some lessons!


----------



## DC-Cutie

FYI - my initial question about Yolo and lyme disease wasn't me trying to make fun or laugh about the issue.  It was just something I'd read on another forum and as I read more about the syndrome, munchausen, I got more interested as it related to Yolo.

So no disrespect to anyone


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> FYI - my initial question about Yolo and lyme disease wasn't me trying to make fun or laugh about the issue.  It was just something I'd read on another forum and as I read more about the syndrome, munchausen, I got more interested as it related to Yolo.
> 
> So no disrespect to anyone



I myself wondered why she continued to do the show after she had been so sick. I got the impression she nearly died, then came back for another season even though she still wasn't completely healthy. Made me wonder if she was as sick as she said or if she was looking for sympathy. Now having been sick myself, I can't even comprehend why she would put herself through filming, especially when she obviously does not need the money.


----------



## chowlover2

buzzytoes said:


> I myself wondered why she continued to do the show after she had been so sick. I got the impression she nearly died, then came back for another season even though she still wasn't completely healthy. Made me wonder if she was as sick as she said or if she was looking for sympathy. Now having been sick myself, I can't even comprehend why she would put herself through filming, especially when she obviously does not need the money.




Agreed! I honestly don't understand why anyone does reality TV.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> FYI - my initial question about Yolo and lyme disease wasn't me trying to make fun or laugh about the issue.  It was just something I'd read on another forum and as I read more about the syndrome, munchausen, I got more interested as it related to Yolo.
> 
> So no disrespect to anyone



I get what you're saying and I certainly don't understand this woman, or the disease, I guess.  She usually looks perfectly fine, and is able to go to NYC or on vacation with the hubby, post pictures, she seems to get around 

So, she couldn't film for a few days (last season's reunion, for example) but maybe it's a psychological thing because who wants to hang around on set, for so many hours, when everyone is fighting.

Once or twice she posted a picture looking tired, but since she is makeup free in the photo, it is natural for a 50 something woman to look less than glowing, when bare faced.  Her overly blonde hair washes her out, so that could be a reason for looking bad, when not wearing any makeup.  In most photos, she looks great to me.

What am I not understanding?  Am I assuming one must look sick to be sick?


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> I get what you're saying and I certainly don't understand this woman, or the disease, I guess.  She usually looks perfectly fine, and is able to go to NYC or on vacation with the hubby, post pictures, she seems to get around
> 
> 
> 
> So, she couldn't film for a few days (last season's reunion, for example) but maybe it's a psychological thing because who wants to hang around on set, for so many hours, when everyone is fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Once or twice she posted a picture looking tired, but since she is makeup free in the photo, it is natural for a 50 something woman to look less than glowing, when bare faced.  Her overly blonde hair washes her out, so that could be a reason for looking bad, when not wearing any makeup.  In most photos, she looks great to me.
> 
> 
> 
> What am I not understanding?  Am I assuming one must look sick to be sick?




My friend was laid up on the couch, so I understand what you are saying about Yo. And this was for years, not just a few days here and there. Regardless, filming takes it's toll, yet she was able to go to NYC and furnish Gigi's apt, etc. I don't know the extent of her illness or if perhaps she was having flare ups of the disease.


----------



## dr.pepper

People have good days and bad days with autoimmune diseases. My sister suffers from one and just because she makes it to a party for a few hours and looks upbeat does not mean she is not battling the illness 75% of the time. 

Just because someone does not your standard for "sick" does not mean they are healthy, cured or lying. 

I don't know why people expect to see people in such condition. If you were ill, would you post photos or visit with friends when your illness was kicking your butt and you have zero energy? Probably not.


----------



## beekmanhill

Why would they move from that beautiful house, and why would she quit the show if she is so desperate for attention?   I haven't read anything about her in months.  She doesn't attend the kids fashion shows for big time designers, and you know she would love that.  She'd be in the front row and get all sorts of publicity.  

Most autoimmune diseases ebb and flow.


----------



## Longchamp

Most people with chronic illness want to try and keep up their normal routine when possible.
I see Yolo trying to keep a stiff upper lip in between her exacerbations. 
She seems like a hearty soul, hard working woman of pride.


----------



## zooba

My son has a chronic disease and from the outside world he doesn't look sick.  At home and those closest to him realize his battles to balance normal activity with energy levels.  

I agree that Yo was probably pushing herself to get the girls careers started. I gave to admit that I often watched her segments muted. Beautiful to look at her home and lifestyle but I always questioned her sincerity.


----------



## Michele26

Stress adds to her already fragile immune system. I believe too, that she did the show to get her daughters careers started. Now she needs to put all her energies into feeling better.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Michele26 said:


> Stress adds to her already fragile immune system. I believe too, that she did the show to get her daughters careers started. Now she needs to put all her energies into feeling better.



Thats the problem with autoimmune diseases you may look relatively ok on the outside especially if you are on steroids or other medication to boost you up but noone knows the suffering people go through, flare ups, pain, complete exhaustion and medication side effects. I know only too well with a close family member. So I wish her all the luck in the world with this and hope she will go into remission. &#9786;


----------



## pink1

Off topic...but this is literally the story of my life.  I'm impressed w/ your understanding of those w/ autoimmune diseases!  



BarbadosBride said:


> Thats the problem with autoimmune diseases you may look relatively ok on the outside especially if you are on steroids or other medication to boost you up but noone knows the suffering people go through, flare ups, pain, complete exhaustion and medication side effects. I know only too well with a close family member. So I wish her all the luck in the world with this and hope she will go into remission. &#9786;


----------



## buzzytoes

Jayne1 said:


> I get what you're saying and I certainly don't understand this woman, or the disease, I guess.  She usually looks perfectly fine, and is able to go to NYC or on vacation with the hubby, post pictures, she seems to get around
> 
> So, she couldn't film for a few days (last season's reunion, for example) but maybe it's a psychological thing because who wants to hang around on set, for so many hours, when everyone is fighting.
> 
> Once or twice she posted a picture looking tired, but since she is makeup free in the photo, it is natural for a 50 something woman to look less than glowing, when bare faced.  Her overly blonde hair washes her out, so that could be a reason for looking bad, when not wearing any makeup.  In most photos, she looks great to me.
> 
> *What am I not understanding?  Am I assuming one must look sick to be s*ick?



That's pretty much it in a nutshell. You can wake up having a good day and by a few hours later you are exhausted and in pain, but it's not like a broken bone that would be visible to the naked eye.


----------



## Prettyn

pink1 said:


> Off topic...but this is literally the story of my life.  I'm impressed w/ your understanding of those w/ autoimmune diseases!


Agreed, that's what my sister goes through every day, and every day is a struggle.


----------



## chowlover2

Hopefully, Yo will find something to help. Took my friend 4 yrs, and what helps one doesn't always help someone else.


----------



## CaliQT

That lemon cleanse she is so obsessed with promoting can't be good for her! Her hyper focus on  being ultra thin and being such a perfectionist also would seem to add to her stress and hinder her recovery. I'm her age and don't have lyme disease but going without food and wasting energy on things llike worrying about the placement of a vase, or color coding my fridge, would wear me out to the point of feeling like I did have something seriously wrong with me!


----------



## DC-Cutie

CaliQT said:


> That lemon cleanse she is so obsessed with promoting can't be good for her! Her hyper focus on  being ultra thin and being such a perfectionist also would seem to add to her stress and hinder her recovery. I'm her age and don't have lyme disease but going without food and wasting energy on things llike worrying about the placement of a vase, or color coding my fridge, would wear me out to the point of feeling like I did have something seriously wrong with me!



exactly!  Like who is this sick, but stay drinking the master cleanse?


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> exactly!  Like who is this sick, but stay drinking the master cleanse?







CaliQT said:


> That lemon cleanse she is so obsessed with promoting can't be good for her! Her hyper focus on  being ultra thin and being such a perfectionist also would seem to add to her stress and hinder her recovery. I'm her age and don't have lyme disease but going without food and wasting energy on things llike worrying about the placement of a vase, or color coding my fridge, would wear me out to the point of feeling like I did have something seriously wrong with me!




Agree with both of you! Kind of like Guiliana Rancic trying to get pregnant while it looks as if she has an eating disorder. Her Dr told her to gain weight and it never happened.


----------



## coconutsboston

Jayne1 said:


> I get what you're saying and I certainly don't understand this woman, or the disease, I guess.  She usually looks perfectly fine, and is able to go to NYC or on vacation with the hubby, post pictures, she seems to get around
> 
> So, she couldn't film for a few days (last season's reunion, for example) but maybe it's a psychological thing because who wants to hang around on set, for so many hours, when everyone is fighting.
> 
> Once or twice she posted a picture looking tired, but since she is makeup free in the photo, it is natural for a 50 something woman to look less than glowing, when bare faced.  Her overly blonde hair washes her out, so that could be a reason for looking bad, when not wearing any makeup.  In most photos, she looks great to me.
> 
> What am I not understanding?  *Am I assuming one must look sick to be sick?*



Yes.  As someone with an autoimmune disease that has been out of remission for 3 years, I constantly hear, "But you don't LOOK sick."  I always ask, "What does "sick" look like?"  I am entirely used to the insensitivity and general lack of understanding of others at this point.  (I'm not insinuating you were being either by any means, just providing insight into the questions that get fielded often.)  On the off chance that I do get to go out and see my friends or family (and put on makeup or even do my hair), I post with reckless abandon because I want to still have that hint of normalcy in an existence that otherwise is doctors and exhaustion.  



CaliQT said:


> That lemon cleanse she is so obsessed with promoting can't be good for her! Her hyper focus on  being ultra thin and being such a perfectionist also would seem to add to her stress and hinder her recovery. I'm her age and don't have lyme disease but going without food and wasting energy on things llike worrying about the placement of a vase, or color coding my fridge, would wear me out to the point of feeling like I did have something seriously wrong with me!



I can speak to this as well, at least from my personal vantage point - I have tried some pretty strange things because I would do anything to abate my illness when it's out of remission.  Vanity doesn't cease just because your main focus is on getting well.  I feel self conscious in public most times (although I'm getting more used to it) because of my inordinate weight gain and vampire-pale pallor.  On days I can't leave the house and I CAN do something other than lie in my bed, organizing things and obsessing about their placement take my mind off how utterly crappy I feel, or at least make me feel like I'm doing SOMETHING.  



It's all very subjective - "normal" people can't even begin to fathom having an auto immune disease and very much tend to discredit it since it is invisible. I can only speak for myself, but I try to avoid people like that because I don't like to allow someone to make me feel worse when they will never experience it a day in their life.  

To put it into perspective, my friends actually bought me a ton of flowers to celebrate the first time in over a year that I was able to leave the house for 1 entire weekend.  

I hope this doesn't come off as a rant, but I really empathize with Yolanda, especially being in the public eye with an "invisible" illness.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

coconutsboston said:


> Yes.  As someone with an autoimmune disease that has been out of remission for 3 years, I constantly hear, "But you don't LOOK sick."  I always ask, "What does "sick" look like?"  I am entirely used to the insensitivity and general lack of understanding of others at this point.  (I'm not insinuating you were being either by any means, just providing insight into the questions that get fielded often.)  On the off chance that I do get to go out and see my friends or family (and put on makeup or even do my hair), I post with reckless abandon because I want to still have that hint of normalcy in an existence that otherwise is doctors and exhaustion.
> 
> 
> 
> I can speak to this as well, at least from my personal vantage point - I have tried some pretty strange things because I would do anything to abate my illness when it's out of remission.  Vanity doesn't cease just because your main focus is on getting well.  I feel self conscious in public most times (although I'm getting more used to it) because of my inordinate weight gain and vampire-pale pallor.  On days I can't leave the house and I CAN do something other than lie in my bed, organizing things and obsessing about their placement take my mind off how utterly crappy I feel, or at least make me feel like I'm doing SOMETHING.
> 
> 
> 
> It's all very subjective - "normal" people can't even begin to fathom having an auto immune disease and very much tend to discredit it since it is invisible. I can only speak for myself, but I try to avoid people like that because I don't like to allow someone to make me feel worse when they will never experience it a day in their life.
> 
> To put it into perspective, my friends actually bought me a ton of flowers to celebrate the first time in over a year that I was able to leave the house for 1 entire weekend.
> 
> I hope this doesn't come off as a rant, but I really empathize with Yolanda, especially being in the public eye with an "invisible" illness.


I'm so glad you posted and I can totally relate! You're right - normal people can't begin to understand what it's like to have an autoimmune disorder and appear healthy when the reality is you're actually sick much of the time. I've been dealing with this personally for over a year now and it's a real struggle. I will try just about anything to keep my disease (which happens to be chronic idiopathic uticartia or hives with no known cause) at bay. Totally can relate to the extremes Yolanda and others go through to try and feel well. My friends aren't even sympathetic anymore. Even though they know my situation, if they can't see any hives they think I'm fine but I'm still heavily medicated to try and keep my symptoms suppressed. Even with no visible hives most days I'm pretty sick. Not sure which is worse, the autoimmune disease or the horrible side effects from all the meds. It's so scary when you have an autoimmune disorder -- I live in constant fear of a flare up and will likely never have a normal, non-medicated life. I wouldn't want anyone to experience what I go through on a daily basis. I do hope people begin to understand the facts about autoimmune disorders before jumping to conclusions about the state of any individual's health. Thank you for letting me vent and share.


----------



## lp640

> *'Real Housewives' Star Kim Richards Arrested For Shoplifting, Taken to Jail*
> 
> Former Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Kim Richards was arrested on Sunday afternoon (August 2) for shoplifting in Van Nuys, Calif.
> 
> The 50-year-old actress and reality star was placed under citizens arrest at 4:25 PM that day, according to a statement given to ETby the Van Nuys Police Department.



http://www.etonline.com/news/169262_kim_richards_arrested_for_shoplifting/


----------



## chowlover2

lp640 said:


> http://www.etonline.com/news/169262_kim_richards_arrested_for_shoplifting/




Things are really on a downward trajectory for Kim.


----------



## pjhm

lp640 said:


> http://www.etonline.com/news/169262_kim_richards_arrested_for_shoplifting/




Had not heard that news- thank you for posting.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

chowlover2 said:


> Things are really on a downward trajectory for Kim.


Yes, they are. Very sad.


----------



## swags

lp640 said:


> http://www.etonline.com/news/169262_kim_richards_arrested_for_shoplifting/


 
This woman reminds me of a family member that needs help but does not want it. What do you do with them? 
I read last night that Monty is not doing well.


----------



## Graw

Citizens arrest for shoplifting.  There must be more to this story.


----------



## zooba

Curious about this too- sounds like she had multiple shopping carts going out to the car.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lp640 said:


> http://www.etonline.com/news/169262_kim_richards_arrested_for_shoplifting/



anybody care to bet who she will blame?


----------



## Deco

I thought she was in rehab, no?  When did she get out?  Wasn't the rehab necessary given the criminal charges against her from the assault and resisting arrest?


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> anybody care to bet who she will blame?



You got me on this one. Who? Her biting dog or Phil? 

 If I ever start shoplifting I hope I'm with Rinona Ryder at Saks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Decophile said:


> I thought she was in rehab, no?  When did she get out?  Wasn't the rehab necessary given the criminal charges against her from the assault and resisting arrest?



oh girl, she ran away from the rehab facility...


----------



## cjy

Gosh I also read she was homeless. What a mess


----------



## Sassys

Who does Kim's son live with? The one that has issues.


----------



## SouthTampa

Graw said:


> Citizens arrest for shoplifting.  There must be more to this story.


That is what they call it when a security guard witnesses the theft.


----------



## coconutsboston

Designerhbgirl said:


> I'm so glad you posted and I can totally relate! You're right - normal people can't begin to understand what it's like to have an autoimmune disorder and appear healthy when the reality is you're actually sick much of the time. I've been dealing with this personally for over a year now and it's a real struggle. I will try just about anything to keep my disease (which happens to be chronic idiopathic uticartia or hives with no known cause) at bay. Totally can relate to the extremes Yolanda and others go through to try and feel well. My friends aren't even sympathetic anymore. Even though they know my situation, if they can't see any hives they think I'm fine but I'm still heavily medicated to try and keep my symptoms suppressed. Even with no visible hives most days I'm pretty sick. Not sure which is worse, the autoimmune disease or the horrible side effects from all the meds. It's so scary when you have an autoimmune disorder -- I live in constant fear of a flare up and will likely never have a normal, non-medicated life. I wouldn't want anyone to experience what I go through on a daily basis. I do hope people begin to understand the facts about autoimmune disorders before jumping to conclusions about the state of any individual's health. Thank you for letting me vent and share.



Truer words have never been spoken!   I hope (and everyone who posted about having an autoimmune disorder) you had a good day today!  

That's why I refuse to discredit Yolanda's illness as well.  



lp640 said:


> http://www.etonline.com/news/169262_kim_richards_arrested_for_shoplifting/


 

Man, she is just going through some shizz!  Should be interesting to see this one unfold if there were really 3 carriages of toys - that's not exactly under the radar trying not to get caught...


----------



## AECornell

How do you steal 3 carts worth of items? I don't get it.


----------



## buzzytoes

AECornell said:


> How do you steal 3 carts worth of items? I don't get it.



What on earth could she possibly need three carts of toys for to begin with???


----------



## Graw

SouthTampa said:


> That is what they call it when a security guard witnesses the theft.




Thank you!  I don't understand her.  How does this happen?  Did she think she paid for all of the items?  Her explanation will come out soon, maybe she needs the cameras to follow her around so she has people with her.  She needs help, serious and professional help.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Kim is exhibiting some behavior that is beyond addiction.  My fear is that all the drugs and alcohol have short circuited her brain.  She is leaning towards being mentally ill.  Perhaps she always has been to an extent and she has been self medicating for years.  

I truly hope she can beat her demons and find peace.  Personally I think she needs to move out of LA and stay out of the spotlight.


----------



## chowlover2

bagnshoofetish said:


> Kim is exhibiting some behavior that is beyond addiction.  My fear is that all the drugs and alcohol have short circuited her brain.  She is leaning towards being mentally ill.  Perhaps she always has been to an extent and she has been self medicating for years.
> 
> 
> 
> I truly hope she can beat her demons and find peace.  Personally I think she needs to move out of LA and stay out of the spotlight.




I think you are right. Or she had mental illness issues that were never addressed and the pills and alcohol made them worse. Her Mom used her as her moneymaker and just wanted to keep the $$$ rolling in.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

chowlover2 said:


> I think you are right. Or she had mental illness issues that were never addressed and the pills and alcohol made them worse. Her Mom used her as her moneymaker and just wanted to keep the $$$ rolling in.



yup.


----------



## Longchamp

chowlover2 said:


> I think you are right. Or she had mental illness issues that were never addressed and the pills and alcohol made them worse. Her Mom used her as her moneymaker and just wanted to keep the $$$ rolling in.



Agree. Think mental disorder preceded drug addiction.
She has some PTSD features.


----------



## SouthTampa

Graw said:


> Thank you!  I don't understand her.  How does this happen?  Did she think she paid for all of the items?  Her explanation will come out soon, maybe she needs the cameras to follow her around so she has people with her.  She needs help, serious and professional help.


It really is so sad.   The brutal truth is she has to want to help herself and from what I have read she is not tnere yet.  Appears she has only attended rehab when her back was against the wall so to speak.


----------



## pjhm

It is sad and pathetic. Has she ever had real, deep psychological counseling from a doctor? I think she just goes to home type remedies. There's some demons she needs help with from a Board certified psychiatrist.


----------



## imgg

Longchamp said:


> Agree. Think mental disorder preceded drug addiction.
> She has some PTSD features.



Drugs can actually cause a lot of mental disorders.


----------



## chowlover2

Amanda Bynes, this is your future! Beware!


----------



## bisousx

Longchamp said:


> Agree. Think mental disorder preceded drug addiction.
> She has some PTSD features.





imgg said:


> Drugs can actually cause a lot of mental disorders.



I think Kim has PTSD among other issues due to her upbringing. Her mom, social climber/alcoholic/golddigger Big Kathy, whored her out since she was a child and controlled the hell out of her cash cow Kim. Child stars were and still are being sexually abused left and right. I think Big Kathy would have turned a blind eye for the right price.

There was a really long article that detailed Kim's childhood and earlier years (was it Sassys who posted it?). Just horrifying stuff.


----------



## horse17

bisousx said:


> I think Kim has PTSD among other issues due to her upbringing. Her mom, social climber/alcoholic/golddigger Big Kathy, whored her out since she was a child and controlled the hell out of her cash cow Kim. Child stars were and still are being sexually abused left and right. I think Big Kathy would have turned a blind eye for the right price.
> 
> There was a really long article that detailed Kim's childhood and earlier years (was it Sassys who posted it?). Just horrifying stuff.


So,  how do we know all of this about Big Kathy?... other posters have said the same thing....she sounds so awful!...........I didnt see Sassy article..is there a book that talks about this?....


----------



## GirlieShoppe

horse17 said:


> So,  how do we know all of this about Big Kathy?... other posters have said the same thing....she sounds so awful!...........I didnt see Sassy article..is there a book that talks about this?....


 
_House of Hilton_ by Jerry Oppenheimer


----------



## sgj99

imgg said:


> Drugs can actually cause a lot of mental disorders.



yes.  and vice versa, a lot of people self-medicate.  either way, obviously Kim has some deep psychological issues along with her addiction problems.  and i'm not sure she's ready for help.  one general thought about recovery is that you have to hit the bottom before you're ready to recover.  i'm not sure Kim has hit the bottom since her recovery is only for the sake of avoiding legal issues.


----------



## bisousx

horse17 said:


> So,  how do we know all of this about Big Kathy?... other posters have said the same thing....she sounds so awful!...........I didnt see Sassy article..is there a book that talks about this?....



Haha, I looked for 10 min for that article on Google and couldn't find it. Maybe someone will post it again. It was a juicy read.


----------



## Deco

sgj99 said:


> yes.  and vice versa, a lot of people self-medicate.  either way, obviously Kim has some deep psychological issues along with her addiction problems.  and i'm not sure she's ready for help.  one general thought about recovery is that you have to hit the bottom before you're ready to recover.  i'm not sure Kim has hit the bottom since her recovery is only for the sake of avoiding legal issues.


 True.  You can tell she never had the right frame of mind for recovery.  Always in denial, always lying through her teeth, always combative, deflecting blame and using/abusing everyone around her, acting all entitled, and cutting off people who want to hold her accountable and opting to crawl into her own private hole to abuse her substances in peace.  

 She hasn't hit rock bottom because her family has cushioned all her falls.  Heck, how do you hit rock bottom when you're on a popular TV show?  That creates a validating illusion of doing well and managing just fine and even "holding down a high profile job".  Which is why it's a good thing she got cut from the show and her sisters are cutting her off too, though I'm not so confident about their resolve to keep her cut off.  I don't know much about Kathy, but Kyle seems to have her own co-dependent issues that make her far too vulnerable and tethered to Kim, and harder for her to stop enabling.  Kim always seems to have the power upper hand with Kyle.  It makes no sense at all, but it's because Kim knows Kyle's buttons and how to push them, and Kyle is defenseless against Kim's manipulative tactics and routinely falls into a weeping heap of mess.


----------



## chowlover2

horse17 said:


> So,  how do we know all of this about Big Kathy?... other posters have said the same thing....she sounds so awful!...........I didnt see Sassy article..is there a book that talks about this?....




I just finished the book, Big Kathy is the original PMK! She must be so pleased Nikki snagged a Rothschild! Also the major difference between Big Kathy and PMK, her girls married old money, not ballers and rappers.


----------



## horse17

^ ok..I have to read this...good thing Kyle turned out to be a seemingly good mother...i dont know much about the other sister, but from the little ive seen, she looks liike a biach.....and Kim, well, at least she seems like a good mother, despite her addictions


----------



## guccimamma

the big Kathy stuff is really unbelievable,  can't imagine growing up like that.


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> the big Kathy stuff is really unbelievable,  can't imagine growing up like that.


I know...of course like everyone, we have some weird family dynamics, but jeesh, thankfully not like that..


----------



## bisousx

horse17 said:


> ^ ok..I have to read this...good thing Kyle turned out to be a seemingly good mother...i dont know much about the other sister, but from the little ive seen, she looks liike a biach.....and Kim, well, at least she seems like a good mother, despite her addictions



I agree, Kyle seems like a great mom all things considered. She did go against the grain by marrying a real estate agent who wasn't so successful in his earlier years.


----------



## horse17

^..oh yeah...thats right.. I dont think Mauricio was wealthy at the beginning...now of course, hes doing very well....good for him...


----------



## mundodabolsa

chowlover2 said:


> I just finished the book, Big Kathy is the original PMK! *She must be so pleased Nikki snagged a Rothschild! *Also the major difference between Big Kathy and PMK, her girls married old money, not ballers and rappers.



Pleased from the grave?  She's been dead for over a decade...


----------



## DC-Cutie

mundodabolsa said:


> Pleased from the grave?  She's been dead for over a decade...


 
right!  Big Kathy and Kathy Hilton are two different people - mother and daughter


----------



## Jayne1

This just occurred to her?



> YOLANDA FOSTER
> I REMOVED MY LEAKY IMPLANTS
> 
> Yolanda Foster thinks her leaky breast implants were making her preexisting medical condition debilitating, so she's had them removed from her body ... and it changed her life.


www.tmz.com/2015/08/07/yolanda-foster-breast-implants-removed-lyme-disease/#ixzz3iADqV279


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> This just occurred to her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com/2015/08/07/yolanda-foster-breast-implants-removed-lyme-disease/#ixzz3iADqV279




Wow, I think that's a big part of it. Don't women know you're supposed to change the implants every 10 yrs?


----------



## Swanky

I think a doc just found the leak is why


----------



## Jayne1

If they take out the leaky implants, does that mean all leaks are now cleared up, or is still some leakage roaming around in the body?


----------



## SouthTampa

Jayne1 said:


> This just occurred to her?
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com/2015/08/07/yolanda-foster-breast-implants-removed-lyme-disease/#ixzz3iADqV279


I so hope this will result in improvement.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> If they take out the leaky implants, does that mean all leaks are now cleared up, or is still some leakage roaming around in the body?




There can still be some leakage roaming around, hopefully they caught most of it. A lot depends on how long it was leaking. If it was a pinprick leak, more will have oozed out into her body. She has been feeling bad for quite a while now, I am guessing it has been leaking slowly for awhile and absorbed into the body. I have no idea if a mammogram shows a leaky implant.


----------



## Longchamp

Dr. Feng is a little bizarre herself. Not saying that Yolo shouldn't have her leaky implants removed but curious why she flew all the way to see Dr. Feng. Feng is the best for getting ultrasound mapping. But she doesn't do the mapping.
Still no direct link between autoimmune disorders and silicone implants.
Feng sells all these woman that their problems will all be solved and she's the best to do it.

She's one of the few surgeons who uses leeches.


----------



## Jayne1

What do you mean "flew all the way" -- did she not see someone in CA?


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> What do you mean "flew all the way" -- did she not see someone in CA?




I don't know where Dr Feng is located, but she flew to South 
Korea last year because they do work with stem cells that isn't available in the U.S.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> This just occurred to her?
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com/2015/08/07/yolanda-foster-breast-implants-removed-lyme-disease/#ixzz3iADqV279




Those boobs were not attractive...






chowlover2 said:


> I don't know where Dr Feng is located, but she flew to South
> Korea last year because they do work with stem cells that isn't available in the U.S.


Rich people problems...


----------



## buzzytoes

Ladybug09 said:


> Those boobs were not attractive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rich people problems*...



Not really. I know a guy here in my town that flew to South America somewhere for stem cell procedures for his MS and he is damn near living on disability alone. People do desperate stuff when sick!


----------



## Ladybug09

buzzytoes said:


> Not really. I know a guy here in my town that flew to South America somewhere for stem cell procedures for his MS and he is damn near living on disability alone. People do desperate stuff when sick!



Yes, that can happen.


----------



## Sassys

Meet the new Real Housewife! Dance-pop diva Erika Jayne 'has definitely signed on' for the Beverly Hills cast's sixth season

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Hills-cast-s-sixth-season.html#ixzz3iLmx6gvM


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> Meet the new Real Housewife! Dance-pop diva Erika Jayne 'has definitely signed on' for the Beverly Hills cast's sixth season
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Hills-cast-s-sixth-season.html#ixzz3iLmx6gvM



Interesting. Wonder where her money comes from.


----------



## chowlover2

She is certainly an out of the box choice!


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> Rich people problems...



?


----------



## AECornell

I'm guessing she means normal/poor people can't just fly across the globe to get treatments done. Not that I agree it's a rich persons problem. 



sgj99 said:


> ?


----------



## sgj99

AECornell said:


> I'm guessing she means normal/poor people can't just fly across the globe to get treatments done. Not that I agree it's a rich persons problem.



okay, that kind of makes sense in a "only poor people feel pain" kind of way.

i remember when i was working in a school and a "gentleman" i worked with was laughing at the mudslides in Washington state and about how the big homes on the cliffs were being destroyed.  he actually thought it was funny!  i pointed out to him that while someone with a lot of money may have more advantages than the rest of us that they still treasured family photos and the concept of "home."  that made him stop laughing.


----------



## Ladybug09

sgj99 said:


> okay, that kind of makes sense in a "only poor people feel pain" kind of way.
> 
> i remember when i was working in a school and a "gentleman" i worked with was laughing at the mudslides in Washington state and about how the big homes on the cliffs were being destroyed.  he actually thought it was funny!  i pointed out to him that while someone with a lot of money may have more advantages than the rest of us that they still treasured family photos and the concept of "home."  that made him stop laughing.




You're looking wayyyy too deep into my statement...but hey, it's the internet.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dance pop diva????  Lordt I thought it was going to be Paula Abdul...  Harpo, who dis woman??


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Dance pop diva????  Lordt I thought it was going to be Paula Abdul...  Harpo, who dis woman??


a nobody...


----------



## DC-Cutie

see this is why I'm over Yolo - she has a leaky implant, but chooses to tell the world via IG in a pic half naked with a towel draped over her....  what 'sick' person does that???


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Dance pop diva????  Lordt I thought it was going to be Paula Abdul...  Harpo, who dis woman??


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> see this is why I'm over Yolo - she has a leaky implant, but chooses to tell the world via IG in a pic half naked with a towel draped over her....  what 'sick' person does that???




Lol, exactly.

I've personally never been a fan of Yolanda's and I won't even notice she's gone next season. 

And Bravo must be desperate as h@ll with this new addition. A random 40 something pop performer? Wtf? LOL Desperate times I see.


----------



## barbie444

Agree also who has an implant for over 20 years? EVERYONE who has gotten their breasts done know you have to replace your implants every 10 to 15 years 


DC-Cutie said:


> see this is why I'm over Yolo - she has a leaky implant, but chooses to tell the world via IG in a pic half naked with a towel draped over her....  what 'sick' person does that???


----------



## Sassys

barbie444 said:


> Agree also who has an implant for over 20 years? EVERYONE who has gotten their breasts done know you have to replace your implants every 10 to 15 years



Wendy Willams got hers done in the early nineties and admitted she has yet to replace them.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> see this is why I'm over Yolo - she has a leaky implant, but chooses to tell the world via IG in a pic half naked with a towel draped over her....  what 'sick' person does that???



 WTH was that picture about?
Woe is me.


----------



## Grace123

Sassys said:


> Meet the new Real Housewife! Dance-pop diva Erika Jayne 'has definitely signed on' for the Beverly Hills cast's sixth season
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Hills-cast-s-sixth-season.html#ixzz3iLmx6gvM



What a CLASSY addition!


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> see this is why I'm over Yolo - she has a leaky implant, but chooses to tell the world via IG in a pic half naked with a towel draped over her....  what 'sick' person does that???


I'll be the first to agree that picture was questionable and truly unnecessary.


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> see this is why I'm over Yolo - she has a leaky implant, but chooses to tell the world via IG in a pic half naked with a towel draped over her....  what 'sick' person does that???



Because it's Yolo and everything is ART dahling!! 

Really I have no idea either. An X-ray showing the leaking I can understand. Half draped in a wet towel in your bathroom, not so much. I think she has a hard time being the "model's mom" instead of the model.


----------



## Sassys

'No more implants, Botox, hair extensions, highlights or nail polish': Yolanda  Foster vows to be 'toxic free' after surgery to remove leaky silicone in battle  against chronic illness

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-against-chronic-illness.html#ixzz3ioNLiYgy


----------



## AECornell

I mean, good for her. She won't be able to keep up with the no highlights, but the rest is pretty doable.

She better look into nontoxic makeup.


----------



## Ladybug09

Wasn't she 'Ms. Natural and Healthy' people like this trip me out...they talk with two different tongues.

Diet and exercise but in the next Botox and silicone boobs...Mkay.


----------



## slang

I don't think I could go without colouring my hair, everything else for me would be doable


----------



## DC-Cutie

I BET yall she's going to 'find' a 'natural' way to go blonde...


----------



## AECornell

Lemon juice, lol. She does have a lot of lemon trees. Or did, I guess. I think she rented that property to the Gerrards.



DC-Cutie said:


> I BET yall she's going to 'find' a 'natural' way to go blonde...


----------



## tesi

is it safe to presume her beautiful daughters have implants as well?  i've never really paid close enough attention.


----------



## slang

AECornell said:


> Lemon juice, lol. She does have a lot of lemon trees. Or did, I guess. I think she rented that property to the Gerrards.



Hey maybe you're on to something, Alex's hair has looked great ever since she moved to that house lol!


----------



## AECornell

Lol. What, she's not in Dubai? Seems like she is ALWAYS there.



slang said:


> Hey maybe you're on to something, Alex's hair has looked great ever since she moved to that house lol!


----------



## Sassys

tesi said:


> is it safe to presume her beautiful daughters have implants as well?  i've never really paid close enough attention.



we talked about this a few years ago and yes, Gigi has implants, based on pics when she first appeared on the show to now.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> Wasn't she 'Ms. Natural and Healthy' people like this trip me out...they talk with two different tongues.
> 
> Diet and exercise but in the next Botox and silicone boobs...Mkay.



So is she saying she took out the implants and didn't replace them with small ones?

Usually women who take out the large implants or want a lift, still need an implant to have some shape because otherwise, they are flat with sagging skin.

i wonder what she is implying or maybe they have new techniques these days.


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> So is she saying she took out the implants and didn't replace them with small ones?
> 
> Usually women who take out the large implants or want a lift, still need an implant to have some shape because otherwise, they are flat with sagging skin.
> 
> i wonder what she is implying or maybe they have new techniques these days.



A lot of women when they get older remove their implants.  What you care about in your twenties changes as you get older.  I believe she would remove her implants and what most do is get a breast lift and live with smaller boobs.  

What I don't understand is why does she keep sharing these photos of her looking sick.  No one wants to see that and it does make me question her motivation.


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> A lot of women when they get older remove their implants.  What you care about in your twenties changes as you get older.  I believe she would remove her implants and what most do is get a breast lift and live with smaller boobs.



Yes, but I have read that removing implants leaves the women with saggy skin and that's why they put in a small implant again, to give some shape.  A breast lift with no replaced implant will look odd.

Anyone know what I'm talking about, or am I way off?


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but I have read that removing implants leaves the women with saggy skin and that's why they put in a small implant again, to give some shape.  A breast lift with no replaced implant will look odd.
> 
> Anyone know what I'm talking about, or am I way off?



I understood what you are saying, but a lot of women opt to remove their implants as they get older and get a breast lift to with help with the saggy skin.  They are not going to look like they did prior to any surgery, but some doctors can make them look pretty decent depending on what they have to work with.

Also, some do choose to get smaller implants, but a lot of women are wanting to get the implants out especially in their 50's.


----------



## haute okole

bagnshoofetish said:


> Kim is exhibiting some behavior that is beyond addiction.  My fear is that all the drugs and alcohol have short circuited her brain.



Years ago, Kim listed her medication for Paul Nassif.  I recognized one of them because I am on it for a lifelong eating disorder that also treats people who have seizure disorders.  Whatever she is taking it for, I have complete empathy for her.  ANYBODY on this med CANNOT drink, and/or take AMBIEN, period end of story.  She is about my height and weight.  Monty's impending death from cancer...her spiral down is sooooo obvious & predictable.  She is most likely completely freaked out  about the state of Monty's condition, grieving beyond belief about the idea of this world without him.  She needs help, 24/7 help.  I feel for her and her whole family.


----------



## Ladybug09

imgg said:


> A lot of women when they get older remove their implants.  What you care about in your twenties changes as you get older.  I believe she would remove her implants and what most do is get a breast lift and live with smaller boobs.


Agree.


----------



## Swanky

*Look who's back! Yolanda Foster rocks short new 'do as she flies into New York with Kyle Richards and new RHOBH stars *


It has been a tough time of late for this reality star but it appears she is determined to solider on.
On  Wednesday, Real Housewives' Kyle Richards posted a snap of herself and  her fellow Beverly Hills co-star Yolanda Foster flying into New York.
While flying on a private jet is nothing new, the picture got fans' hearts racing as it appeared to confirm Yolanda was back.






 

New development: On Wednesday, Real  Housewives' Kyle Richards posted a snap of herself and her fellow  Beverly Hills co-star Yolanda Foster flying into New York, which not  only appeared top confirm an ailing Yolanda's return but also new cast  members Erika Jayne (left) and Kathryn Edwards (right)

The  51-year-old has been battling Lyme disease and it was not known if she  was going to be able to film the upcoming season of Real Housewives Of  Beverly Hills.
Not  only did the snap suggest her return to the Bravo show, it also cleared  up the rumours as to who will be joining the ladies after some long  time cast members got the axe.
Also enjoying the private jet ride to NYC was blonde bombshell Erika Jayne.






New 'do: The 51-year-old gave a closer  look at her recently cut short bob as she posted up a picture of  herself and her son Anwar Hadid mid-flight

Erika  - who has previously had chart success in the dance music world - and  her lawyer husband Thomas V. Girardi are friends with Yolanda and her  husband David Foster.
Also joining the trip - and added some more blonde to the mix - was Kathryn Edwards.
Kathryn is the former wife of NFL great Marcus Allen and is now married to fellow retired NFL star Donnie Edwards.




 
Pals in high places: Erika (pictured  January) has previously had chart success in the dance music world and  she and her lawyer husband Thomas V. Girardi are friends with Yolanda  and her husband David Foster





 

Sports star: Kathryn is the former  wife of NFL great Marcus Allen and is now married to fellow retired NFL  star Donnie Edwards (pictured here 2010)

The  two ladies are being brought in to replace Brandi Glanville and Kyle's  sister Kim, who is currently struggling with sobriety and legal issues. 






'Embracing the new': Yolanda, who  previously swore off highlights and extensions, shared a photo of locks  in progress on Instagram last Friday (pictured with stylist Chris  McMillan)

Something  else new on the plane today was Yolanda's 'do as the star underwent a  chop last week but had yet to show off the final results.
The  51-year-old gave a closer look at her very short bob as she posted up a  picture of herself and her son Anwar Hadid mid-flight.
The reality star decided her flop of blonde and her 16-year-old son's more styled 'do were pretty similar.
She wrote on the picture: 'NYC here we come......... #BoysCuts @anwarhadid.' 
Yolanda, who previously swore off highlights and extensions, shared a photo of locks in progress on Instagram last Friday.
'Done  with the old, embracing the new............... #1964Original  #WorkingMyWayBack @mrchrismcmillan,' she shared along with the cheerful  snapshot. 
After  contracting Lyme disease in 2012, the former model has openly shared  her struggles via social media sharing both pictures and her thoughts on  her illness.
Last  week, the Dutch-born reality star offered up her candid thoughts,  writing: 'People assume you aren't sick unless they see the sickness on  your skin, like scars forming forming a map of all the ways you are  hurting.'




 

Staying strong: After contracting Lyme  disease in 2012, the former model has openly shared her struggles via  social media, posting a candid shot of her hooked up to an IV last  Wednesday


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rk-Kyle-Richards-new-stars.html#ixzz3nzE7gXm2
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Yolanda looks 10 years younger in the picture with her son.  Love the short hair!


----------



## Swanky

It's sort of blurry, like she softened it w/ a filter.  He's handsome.


----------



## DC-Cutie

oh yeah it's softened, the last pic is the real deal...  She made some beautiful children.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's sort of blurry, *like she softened it w/ a filter.*  He's handsome.



I need to learn to do that!


----------



## AECornell

Has she posted any health updates since getting her implants removed? I think a lot of people wonder if that was the issue all along.


----------



## citrus

Follow her insta if you're on there, she has not been well the last few months, missed the David Foster Gala thingy due to ill health last month.

When did RHOBH start filming? Recent? She is up for this so hope she is getting better.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, I had given up the show, but I'll watch if she is back.   I love Yolanda.   Its good to get the message out about Lyme disease.    Her son is unbelievably handsome.  

I love seeing her Malibu home as well; hope she didn't move from there.  I know it was up for sale, but I don't think it sold, did it?


----------



## junqueprincess

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, I had given up the show, but I'll watch if she is back.   I love Yolanda.   Its good to get the message out about Lyme disease.    Her son is unbelievably handsome.
> 
> I love seeing her Malibu home as well; hope she didn't move from there.  I know it was up for sale, but I don't think it sold, did it?




I believe she did move out of her Malibu home, I think there renting it out. I think she lives in a Lux condo now- I hope we'll see it.


----------



## beekmanhill

junqueprincess said:


> I believe she did move out of her Malibu home, I think there renting it out. I think she lives in a Lux condo now- I hope we'll see it.



Thanks.  Well knowing Yolanda, the condo is beautiful.   It will be fun to see.  But I did love that Malibu house.


----------



## BarbadosBride

I just read that Yolanda says that her daughter and son both also have lyme disease. Its on daily mail sorry I cant post link,there are pics there too of her new very short hairstyle. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Lyme-disease-mom-Yolanda-Foster-reveals.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

BarbadosBride said:


> I just read that Yolanda says that her daughter and son both also have lyme disease. Its on daily mail sorry I cant post link,there are pics there too of her new very short hairstyle. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Lyme-disease-mom-Yolanda-Foster-reveals.html



how random is that, both of them having Lyme disease?


----------



## beekmanhill

BarbadosBride said:


> I just read that Yolanda says that her daughter and son both also have lyme disease. Its on daily mail sorry I cant post link,there are pics there too of her new very short hairstyle. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Lyme-disease-mom-Yolanda-Foster-reveals.html



That is really scary.   Maybe a tick from being at the same location at the same time or something like that?


----------



## slang

I thought Yo wasn't going to keep dying her hair - still looks very blonde


----------



## BarbadosBride

Docs dont really know that much about how it spreads.

In that article it also mentions a businessman from UK who recently revealed himself his ex wife and his children all discovered they have lyme. He was raising questions on whether it could be spread from mother to child or via sexual contact...this is all yet unknown if this can be the case.


----------



## tomz_grl

BarbadosBride said:


> Docs dont really know that much about how it spreads.
> 
> In that article it also mentions a businessman from UK who recently revealed himself his ex wife and his children all discovered they have lyme. He was raising questions on whether it could be spread from mother to child or via sexual contact...this is all yet unknown if this can be the case.


 
That's crazy and scary!


----------



## chowlover2

I love Yo's haircut!


----------



## Swanky

I know 2 kids w/ Lymes right now, it's pretty horrific. . . and it's all different.  It doesn't present itself the same in each patient


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Cavalier Girl said:


> I need to learn to do that!



Me too! ASAP! :shame:


----------



## CaliQT

I thought Yolanda looked so much better with her longer hair - especially when she wore it in a youthful and feminine ponytail. She looks dowdy to me now. But I guess either the Lyme disease or the treatments ruined her hair and gave her no choice. 

I hope Kyle never cuts hers... though I know so many hope she does. I have hair to the middle of my back but wish it was longer. I have decided to not blow dry or flat iron for a while to see if I can get some more length. Luckily I have natural spiral curls... though I do feel so much more polished and professional when it's straight. I feel I look more bohemian with the curls. 

Oh and I wish Lisa would update her hairstyle... though I don't want her to cut the length either!


----------



## ScottyGal

CaliQT said:


> I thought Yolanda looked so much better with her longer hair - especially when she wore it in a youthful and feminine ponytail. She looks dowdy to me now. But I guess either the Lyme disease or the treatments ruined her hair and gave her no choice.
> 
> I hope Kyle never cuts hers... though I know so many hope she does. I have hair to the middle of my back but wish it was longer. I have decided to not blow dry or flat iron for a while to see if I can get some more length. Luckily I have natural spiral curls... though I do feel so much more polished and professional when it's straight. I feel I look more bohemian with the curls.
> 
> Oh and I wish Lisa would update her hairstyle... though I don't want her to cut the length either!



I totally agree with you on Kyle's hair - it is gorgeous. 

Kyle is my hair inspiration


----------



## mundodabolsa

CaliQT said:


> I thought Yolanda looked so much better with her longer hair - especially when she wore it in a youthful and feminine ponytail. She looks dowdy to me now. But I guess either the Lyme disease or the treatments ruined her hair and gave her no choice.



Regarding Yolanda's hair, one of her instagram posts from a few months ago (a picture of her in a robe on her plane) was captioned:
"&#10084;&#65039;Homeward bound, grateful and down to the bare bones of the original 1964 model...... #NoMoreImplants #NoMoreBotox #NoMoreExstensions #NoMoreHighlights #NoMoreNailPolish #NoMoreMercuryFillings #ToxicFree Forced to honor my authentic self and respectfully owning it!!! #MyHealthJourney #SearchingForACure"

So think it was less that the disease has done specific damage to her hair and more that she took out her extensions as part of her new all-natural approach toward self-care.


----------



## coconutsboston

BarbadosBride said:


> I just read that Yolanda says that her daughter and son both also have lyme disease. Its on daily mail sorry I cant post link,there are pics there too of her new very short hairstyle. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Lyme-disease-mom-Yolanda-Foster-reveals.html


Wow, all 3 of them having Lyme is crazy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chile... ya'll something ain't clean in the milk!!!  I was reading that less than 1% of lyme disease is actually diagnosed.  So the likelihood of all three of them having it is just.....
.
.
.
.
.something I ain't believing!


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> Chile... ya'll something ain't clean in the milk!!!  I was reading that less than 1% of lyme disease is actually diagnosed.  So the likelihood of all three of them having it is just.....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .something I ain't believing!




Did she ever say how she thinks she got Lyme disease?

It's possible they all have it, but highly unlikely.

I also have a hard time believing she isn't going to dye her hair.


----------



## slang

She is obviously dying her hair - she tweeted that months ago about no hair dye and she is still very light blonde (no 3 months of dark roots) the back of her hair where he cut short is brown which appears to be her natural hair colour


----------



## junqueprincess

slang said:


> She is obviously dying her hair - she tweeted that months ago about no hair dye and she is still very light blonde (no 3 months of dark roots) the back of her hair where he cut short is brown which appears to be her natural hair colour




Not to mention grey, she is 51?


----------



## Longchamp

Lyme disease is frequently missed. The specificity and sensitivity of the 2 tier testing is not great. Esp if her children never had the rash or symptoms. Not sure why they would even test them.
Most people are diagnosed during the secondary phase as they miss the rash. Very similar to syphillis. 

The only reason that i believe her is that I would be shocked to find out she lied or exaggerated while receiving an award at the LD foundation ceremony.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Chile... ya'll something ain't clean in the milk!!!  I was reading that less than 1% of lyme disease is actually diagnosed.  So the likelihood of all three of them having it is just.....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .something I ain't believing!



Someone else is as skeptical as me...


----------



## swags

I don't see Yolanda joining the fake illness crew. I think she didn't give up until she got her diagnosis. I hope so anyway.


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> Chile... ya'll something ain't clean in the milk!!!  I was reading that less than 1% of lyme disease is actually diagnosed.  So the likelihood of all three of them having it is just.....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .something I ain't believing!



It could be very likely that they all have the same autoimmune disease and have been misdiagnosed with Lyme disease. I am not overly familiar with it, but I thought the only way you get it is through a bite so it seems odd they would all three be bit by ticks carrying the disease.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I could see her being ill due to her leaky implant.  I just cannot see 3 people in the same family being DIAGNOSED with lyme disease.  since diagnosis is already very hard to detect.

Perhaps Megan needs to go to BH to crack the case - LOL


----------



## BarbadosBride

That seems to be the question is there another way that it is transmitted that has not been found yet. That other man in the article a very wealthy businessman in UK has similar situation with himself his ex wife and 3 of his children all recently diagnosed and noone knows how they were all infected.


----------



## AECornell

I wonder if they would benefit from genetic testing. Can that determine an autoimmune disease or is that not technically a genetic mutation? I don't know much about any of that so I wasn't sure if testing could find any of that out. Maybe that way they could know if they had something else if they didn't end up really having Lyme, just something with similar symptoms.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Sad to see multiple family members affected, hope they can find treatments to help. Yolanda looks good with her hair short even though you can see her health has taken its toll.


----------



## coconutsboston

buzzytoes said:


> It could be very likely that they all have the same autoimmune disease and have been misdiagnosed with Lyme disease. I am not overly familiar with it, but I thought the only way you get it is through a bite so it seems odd they would all three be bit by ticks carrying the disease.



I am leaning towards this explanation as well - one tick bite on one person is more plausible than 3 people and 3 ticks at or around the same time.  That, to me, is practically a tick infestation!  Where were they when they supposedly got bit?  




DC-Cutie said:


> I could see her being ill due to her leaky implant.  I just cannot see 3 people in the same family being DIAGNOSED with lyme disease.  since diagnosis is already very hard to detect.
> 
> Perhaps Megan needs to go to BH to crack the case - LOL



Yes, get her on the trail! At least it will give her a storyline for next season.  




BarbadosBride said:


> That seems to be the question is there another way that it is transmitted that has not been found yet. That other man in the article a very wealthy businessman in UK has similar situation with himself his ex wife and 3 of his children all recently diagnosed and noone knows how they were all infected.



It certainly begs the question of how - it doesn't seem as though it could be general interaction or living in the same house since Yo's hubs and other daughter do not have the disease.  



AECornell said:


> I wonder if they would benefit from genetic testing. Can that determine an autoimmune disease or is that not technically a genetic mutation? I don't know much about any of that so I wasn't sure if testing could find any of that out. Maybe that way they could know if they had something else if they didn't end up really having Lyme, just something with similar symptoms.



Autoimmune isn't considered a genetic mutation of sorts, although some of the disorders do have genetic roots.  Notwithstanding, it wouldn't hurt for them to get a second opinion from different doctors.  If they all went to the same one for the original diagnosis, it could very well be a toss.  

Granted, I don't think she's a Brooks-type, but Yo may have accepted that diagnosis because she was happy to finally have an answer...  She's been pretty vocal about her plight, maybe she'll answer some questions for us!


----------



## buzzytoes

AECornell said:


> I wonder if they would benefit from genetic testing. Can that determine an autoimmune disease or is that not technically a genetic mutation? I don't know much about any of that so I wasn't sure if testing could find any of that out. Maybe that way they could know if they had something else if they didn't end up really having Lyme, just something with similar symptoms.



In their case I would totally have it done. It's pricey, but it's not like money is an object. I am not sure if they would need to have a correct diagnosis first though. Otherwise I'd think it might be like finding a needle in a haystack. There are so many autoimmune diseases that present so similarly it is hard to pin point them all. I imagine they already go to the best doctors they can, but it seems very strange for them all to have it. Unless there is a way it passes from human to human, which you'd think they would have discovered by now.


----------



## bagsforme

That is so odd that all three have it.  I thought the only way to get it is a tick bite.  Were they all camping at some point?  I'm wondering if its Lupus and not Lyme.  And why did she wait 3 years to say her children had it too?


----------



## Pinkcooper

There are these "tick seeds" on Long Island on the trails. I went hiking with my fiancé and our two dogs one year and didn't see any ticks on me until I looked at my closely at my sneakers and saw these little specks that we're moving. I mean hundreds of them, all over my shoes and ankle, crawling up my legs. We ran as fast as we could to the beach and threw our shoes and ran in the water with our dogs but they were still all over us. Walked a few miles back to our car and they were still on us! It was impossible to get rid of them, we had to use the lint roller to get them off but even then it was a nightmare. A few weeks later my fiancé got really sick, lethargic, no energy, depression and we didn't realize that these tick seeds were the cause of Lyme disease. Thank god he went to the doctor on time and they gave him a really high dose of antibiotics for a month and within a week or so he started to feel like himself again.


----------



## pink1

I, too, find it strange that 3 people in one family could all get Lyme.  I have an autoimmune disease (ulcerative colitis) w/ no other relatives suffering from it.  I just wonder if she has chronic fatigue syndrome, lupus, a mitochondrial disease??  I'm not doubting she has something at all.  

You certainly can have genetic testing to look for any chromosomal abnormalities.  It seems like they would do that if all 3 were sick w/ the same symptoms to rule that out.


----------



## buzzytoes

Pinkcooper said:


> There are these "tick seeds" on Long Island on the trails. I went hiking with my fiancé and our two dogs one year and didn't see any ticks on me until I looked at my closely at my sneakers and saw these little specks that we're moving. I mean hundreds of them, all over my shoes and ankle, crawling up my legs. We ran as fast as we could to the beach and threw our shoes and ran in the water with our dogs but they were still all over us. Walked a few miles back to our car and they were still on us! It was impossible to get rid of them, we had to use the lint roller to get them off but even then it was a nightmare. A few weeks later my fiancé got really sick, lethargic, no energy, depression and we didn't realize that these tick seeds were the cause of Lyme disease. Thank god he went to the doctor on time and they gave him a really high dose of antibiotics for a month and within a week or so he started to feel like himself again.



This would freak me out to know end and I am pretty sure I would feel like bugs were on me for WEEKS after!!!

It kind of speaks to the odds of three people getting it at the same time though - you and your fiance were both covered, but only he ended up with it. Glad he caught it quickly enough to get it taken care of!


----------



## GoGlam

Pinkcooper said:


> There are these "tick seeds" on Long Island on the trails. I went hiking with my fiancé and our two dogs one year and didn't see any ticks on me until I looked at my closely at my sneakers and saw these little specks that we're moving. I mean hundreds of them, all over my shoes and ankle, crawling up my legs. We ran as fast as we could to the beach and threw our shoes and ran in the water with our dogs but they were still all over us. Walked a few miles back to our car and they were still on us! It was impossible to get rid of them, we had to use the lint roller to get them off but even then it was a nightmare. A few weeks later my fiancé got really sick, lethargic, no energy, depression and we didn't realize that these tick seeds were the cause of Lyme disease. Thank god he went to the doctor on time and they gave him a really high dose of antibiotics for a month and within a week or so he started to feel like himself again.




This scares the living hell out of me! I am so afraid of ticks and all that I don't go hiking/into the woods and things like that at all anymore.


----------



## cjy

pinkcooper said:


> there are these "tick seeds" on long island on the trails. I went hiking with my fiancé and our two dogs one year and didn't see any ticks on me until i looked at my closely at my sneakers and saw these little specks that we're moving. I mean hundreds of them, all over my shoes and ankle, crawling up my legs. We ran as fast as we could to the beach and threw our shoes and ran in the water with our dogs but they were still all over us. Walked a few miles back to our car and they were still on us! It was impossible to get rid of them, we had to use the lint roller to get them off but even then it was a nightmare. A few weeks later my fiancé got really sick, lethargic, no energy, depression and we didn't realize that these tick seeds were the cause of lyme disease. Thank god he went to the doctor on time and they gave him a really high dose of antibiotics for a month and within a week or so he started to feel like himself again.


 yikes!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Pinkcooper said:


> There are these "tick seeds" on Long Island on the trails. I went hiking with my fiancé and our two dogs one year and didn't see any ticks on me until I looked at my closely at my sneakers and saw these little specks that we're moving. I mean hundreds of them, all over my shoes and ankle, crawling up my legs. We ran as fast as we could to the beach and threw our shoes and ran in the water with our dogs but they were still all over us. Walked a few miles back to our car and they were still on us! It was impossible to get rid of them, we had to use the lint roller to get them off but even then it was a nightmare. A few weeks later my fiancé got really sick, lethargic, no energy, depression and we didn't realize that these tick seeds were the cause of Lyme disease. Thank god he went to the doctor on time and they gave him a really high dose of antibiotics for a month and within a week or so he started to feel like himself again.



I am so sorry I looked that up!  Those are horrifying!  Glad your fiancé was able to catch it early!


----------



## Graw

Pinkcooper said:


> There are these "tick seeds" on Long Island on the trails. I went hiking with my fiancé and our two dogs one year and didn't see any ticks on me until I looked at my closely at my sneakers and saw these little specks that we're moving. I mean hundreds of them, all over my shoes and ankle, crawling up my legs. We ran as fast as we could to the beach and threw our shoes and ran in the water with our dogs but they were still all over us. Walked a few miles back to our car and they were still on us! It was impossible to get rid of them, we had to use the lint roller to get them off but even then it was a nightmare. A few weeks later my fiancé got really sick, lethargic, no energy, depression and we didn't realize that these tick seeds were the cause of Lyme disease. Thank god he went to the doctor on time and they gave him a really high dose of antibiotics for a month and within a week or so he started to feel like himself again.




I'm familiar with this!  Many people don't know because of their miniature size.  I'm glad he was treated and recovered.  Lyme disease is serious.


----------



## chowlover2

Lyme is prevalent in PA where I live. The deer ticks which carry the disease here are so small they look like a speck of dirt til you get close. My dogs get a shot every year, I don't know why they haven't come up with something for people.


----------



## GoGlam

chowlover2 said:


> Lyme is prevalent in PA where I live. The deer ticks which carry the disease here are so small they look like a speck of dirt til you get close. My dogs get a shot every year, I don't know why they haven't come up with something for people.




They tried to release it for people but it was denied.


----------



## chowlover2

GoGlam said:


> They tried to release it for people but it was denied.




That's sad, makes such a difference for dogs. If my dogs don't get the shot and I find a tick and pull it out, a huge welt is left for weeks afterwards. With the Lyme shot they can get bit by a tick, I find it and it heals up in 2 days. I use a preventative, but my Chows have double coats and once in a great while one makes it in and bites before the meds take hold.


----------



## GoGlam

chowlover2 said:


> That's sad, makes such a difference for dogs. If my dogs don't get the shot and I find a tick and pull it out, a huge welt is left for weeks afterwards. With the Lyme shot they can get bit by a tick, I find it and it heals up in 2 days. I use a preventative, but my Chows have double coats and once in a great while one makes it in and bites before the meds take hold.




Yeah I forgot the exact reasons behind it, but it's terrible.  Right now I spend most of my time in either NYC or CT.  CT has ticks all over the place and it freaks me out.

I took this picture one summer morning while driving in CT and it put a smile on my face!


----------



## chowlover2

GoGlam said:


> Yeah I forgot the exact reasons behind it, but it's terrible.  Right now I spend most of my time in either NYC or CT.  CT has ticks all over the place and it freaks me out.
> 
> I took this picture one summer morning while driving in CT and it put a smile on my face!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158010




We need that in PA!


----------



## SouthTampa

GoGlam said:


> Yeah I forgot the exact reasons behind it, but it's terrible.  Right now I spend most of my time in either NYC or CT.  CT has ticks all over the place and it freaks me out.
> 
> I took this picture one summer morning while driving in CT and it put a smile on my face!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158010


Too funny.  At least they are "on it".    I set next to a lady on a flight.   She was from Connecticul and had lyme disease.   She had just a horrible time getting proper treatment.   She said that she goes to New York for all of her treatments.   One major effect of the disease is that she has resulting heart damage.   She explained how difficult it is to be properly diagnosed.   I do not recall the exact percentage, but the actual testing is far from accurate.   I think she indicated it was less than 50%.    Truly a horrific disease.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Perhaps Megan needs to go to BH to crack the case - LOL



:giggles::giggles:


----------



## Sweetpea83

I too am skeptical that two of her kids also have Lyme disease..


----------



## guccimamma

Sweetpea83 said:


> I too am skeptical that two of her kids also have Lyme disease..



maybe there were ticks in the lemon orchard.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> maybe there were ticks in the lemon orchard.



I Know I shouldn't laugh, but this just made me giggle..


----------



## coconutsboston

guccimamma said:


> maybe there were ticks in the lemon orchard.


Oh dang! Hahaha


----------



## caitlin1214

guccimamma said:


> maybe there were ticks in the lemon orchard.





DC-Cutie said:


> I Know I shouldn't laugh, but this just made me giggle..





coconutsboston said:


> Oh dang! Hahaha



Haha!

Reminds me of that Family Guy episode: 

Brian: You know just because you guys sung for some drunkards at a karaoke bar, doesn't mean you have talent. 
Peter: Oh whatever Brian, you're just ants at a picnic. 
Brian: I'm what? I'm ants at a picnic? 
Peter: Uh-huh. 
Brian: Yeah, ok... just wanted to make sure I heard that right. 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Ants+at+a+picnic


"Ticks in the lemon orchard" just sounds like one of those regional sayings, doesn't it?


----------



## coconutsboston

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha!
> 
> Reminds me of that Family Guy episode:
> 
> Brian: You know just because you guys sung for some drunkards at a karaoke bar, doesn't mean you have talent.
> Peter: Oh whatever Brian, you're just ants at a picnic.
> Brian: I'm what? I'm ants at a picnic?
> Peter: Uh-huh.
> Brian: Yeah, ok... just wanted to make sure I heard that right.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Ants+at+a+picnic
> 
> 
> "Ticks in the lemon orchard" just sounds like one of those regional sayings, doesn't it?


Haha, yes it does!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Here is the trailer for the upcoming season:



Enjoy!


----------



## tomz_grl

Oh my!!! I can't tell what's all going on!!!


----------



## swags

Looks like it will be good.


----------



## guccimamma

are they all ganging up on eileen?


----------



## GoGlam

Draamaaaaaaaa


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looks like they are questioning if Yolo is really sick.

From daily mail:  Her diagnosis with Lyme Disease has been truly devastating for Yolanda Foster.
And in a shock new trailer for the Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills she reveals she's tried everything to beat the bacterial infection - even removing TEETH in a desperate bid to recover.
However the trailer hints that her co-stars are not entirely understanding about Yolanda's health struggle, with a snippet showing the women reading up on the symptoms of Munchausen syndrome.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ives-Beverly-Hills-trailer.html#ixzz3qfSTJunh 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

I called the possibility of Münchausen syndrome a while back. Anything is possible. I'm just thinking, if she's this sick, why continue to film?  David has enough money, so it's not like they need it


----------



## slang

^ I don't understand why she continues with the show either...She has money, she isn't promoting a business or product, David doesn't need exposure, the kids don't need exposure but most important: she is SICK. Yo stay home and get yourself well & don't worry about a stupid reality show


----------



## coconutsboston

Is disproving an illness the topic du jour on the Housewives franchise now?  Great friends.


----------



## cdtracing

coconutsboston said:


> Is disproving an illness the topic du jour on the Housewives franchise now?  Great friends.



+1  Seems like a trend.


----------



## Ladybug09

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Here is the trailer for the upcoming season:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




Bless you!

Looks to be a good season.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> ^ I don't understand why she continues with the show either...She has money, she isn't promoting a business or product, David doesn't need exposure, the kids don't need exposure but most important: she is SICK. Yo stay home and get yourself well & don't worry about a stupid reality show



I think its all about the need for attention.  DAvid strikes me as pretty cold - Gigi her precious has left and I don't recall much about lyme disease when Gigi was at home and she was focused on launching Gigi's modeling career.

  I believe  she is sick.  Lyme disease can be difficult to diagnose and can take a long time to heal (The singer Avril Lavigne apparently had it and it took her a while to get diagnosed properly and recover which leads some credence to Yolo's story)- and then we learned she had leaking silicon breast implants which definitely make you ill - but I think what ever illness she has had morphed into something else. And I do think there is a psychological component.  

It doesn't help that she seems well enough to film but then gets ill when it seems to be convenient for her.  But I agree whatever is going on, I'm beyond caring or at least I don't want to see it on TV. Its not like she's educating people about lyme disease.  She should stay off TV and get well.  

And I really don't want another plot season like on the OC questioning whether someone is really ill.


----------



## swags

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think its all about the need for attention.  DAvid strikes me as pretty cold - Gigi her precious has left and I don't recall much about lyme disease when Gigi was at home and she was focused on launching Gigi's modeling career.
> 
> I believe  she is sick.  Lyme disease can be difficult to diagnose and can take a long time to heal (The singer Avril Lavigne apparently had it and it took her a while to get diagnosed properly and recover which leads some credence to Yolo's story)- and then we learned she had leaking silicon breast implants which definitely make you ill - but I think what ever illness she has had morphed into something else. And I do think there is a psychological component.
> 
> It doesn't help that she seems well enough to film but then gets ill when it seems to be convenient for her.  But I agree whatever is going on, I'm beyond caring or at least I don't want to see it on TV. Its not like she's educating people about lyme disease.  She should stay off TV and get well.
> 
> *And I really don't want another plot season like on the OC questioning whether someone is really ill.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Great post and I agree 1000% with your last statement.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

The odd thing is that Yolanda never looked sick in previous seasons, whereas she does look sickly and bloated in some scenes (see time stamp 2:08) in the preview clip.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> Looks like they are questioning if Yolo is really sick.
> 
> From daily mail:  Her diagnosis with Lyme Disease has been truly devastating for Yolanda Foster.
> And in a shock new trailer for the Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills she reveals she's tried everything to beat the bacterial infection - even removing TEETH in a desperate bid to recover.
> However the trailer hints that her co-stars are not entirely understanding about Yolanda's health struggle, with a snippet showing the women reading up on the symptoms of Munchausen syndrome.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ives-Beverly-Hills-trailer.html#ixzz3qfSTJunh
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called the possibility of Münchausen syndrome a while back. Anything is possible. I'm just thinking, if she's this sick, why continue to film?  David has enough money, so it's not like they need it




:snack:


----------



## DC-Cutie

I mean she couldn't even sit through the reunion, so how is she able to do the taping schedule?  

I'm going to give Miss Lemon Orchard the benefit of the doubt and say she is/was ill. But it was due to her leaky implants that she had removed.


----------



## junqueprincess

I can't wait, it looks delicious!


----------



## buzzytoes

What on earth reason could she have to remove teeth in order to heal??? I can understand removing a filling, but the whole tooth?? I feel like she must have reached some kind of crazy desperation before finally getting diagnosed. Although I am still not buying that she and her kids have Lyme - I think either they have all been misdiagnosed or a couple of them have. But like everyone else has said, why does she continue to film? Before I was diagnosed with my autoimmune disease I was dreading every time I had a job to go to, but needed the money so I did it. Can't imagine feeling like hell and spending all day filming.


----------



## slang

^ I agree, there's no way she removed her teeth, maybe fillings or veneers but not her teeth 

Reminds me of last season on The Knick where they removed all the teeth of a lady because they thought it would cure her depression. Of course that show is set in 1901!


----------



## 26Alexandra

When will the new season start? Can't wait!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I guess its gonna be a recurring theme on these shows now.  "Is (insert name here) Really Sick?"


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if she's still on her Master Cleanse. Because that's just what you need when you're ill - water lemons honey and cayenne pepper - all day, everyday


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if she's still on her Master Cleanse. Because that's just what you need when you're ill - water lemons honey and cayenne pepper - all day, everyday


 
Well, she can always eat AN almond, if she feels weak.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> Well, she can always eat AN almond, if she feels weak.


  DEAD


----------



## chowlover2

26Alexandra said:


> When will the new season start? Can't wait!




I believe Dec 2nd!


----------



## keodi

Sassys said:


> Well, she can always eat AN almond, if she feels weak.


----------



## Megs

That trailer is INTENSE!!!!!


----------



## pinky7129

Yolanda's face seems fuller...


----------



## Sassys

26Alexandra said:


> When will the new season start? Can't wait!


 
Tuesday, December 1st.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Can't wait!


----------



## cjy

pinky7129 said:


> Yolanda's face seems fuller...


I thought so too.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think Yolanda looks much older then she did even last year.   This disease has taken its toll and I'll never believe she doesnt have it.   

I wasn't planning on watching this season, but if Yolanda is on, I will.


----------



## buzzytoes

pinky7129 said:


> Yolanda's face seems fuller...



I thought so as well. I am guessing she is on Prednisone for the Lyme disease to get it under control.


----------



## TC1

I thought Brandi was off the show?. Urgh. and Kim Richards. Must be really hard up for storylines these days.


----------



## caitlin1214

I really hope it's not an Everybody Against Lisa season again.


----------



## pjhm

caitlin1214 said:


> I really hope it's not an Everybody Against Lisa season again.




Same here but they all seem jealous of her so I'm not optimistic....


----------



## Designerhbgirl

buzzytoes said:


> I thought so as well. I am guessing she is on Prednisone for the Lyme disease to get it under control.



Poor Yolanda! Prednisone is a terrible drug. It destroys your body and has some of the worst side effects I've ever experienced. I hope if she's on it they can get her weaned off very soon.


----------



## tomz_grl

The unseen footage season 1 special was good last night.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> The unseen footage season 1 special was good last night.



Yes it was indeed!!!

It's interesting to see the dynamics between the producers and the cast members - like how they had to scramble and get kim out of the party and into the limo, since they couldn't film anywhere else on the property. 

Seeing that limo scene was so uncomfortable. 

But most of all we finally found out that it was indeed Kelsey that wanted Camille to be on the show, so he could go be with his new woman. The lack of interaction between them was also truly hard to watch. 

Overall, I enjoyed that much more than the 'Does brooks have cancer' crap.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes it was indeed!!!
> 
> It's interesting to see the dynamics between the producers and the cast members - like how they had to scramble and get kim out of the party and into the limo, since they couldn't film anywhere else on the property.
> 
> Seeing that limo scene was so uncomfortable.
> 
> But most of all we finally found out that it was indeed Kelsey that wanted Camille to be on the show, so he could go be with his new woman. *The lack of interaction between them was also truly hard to watch. *
> 
> Overall, I enjoyed that much more than the 'Does brooks have cancer' crap.



I had forgotten how he treated her in his dressing room. He was brushing her off, like she was an annoying fan wanting a pic and autograph.


----------



## 26Alexandra

I need to watch that! Season 1 is still the best season.


----------



## coconutsboston

I liked the behind the scenes/unseen too.  I watched that season but never realized Kim's alcoholism was such a big secret.  She always seemed "altered" IMO.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

^ interesting. I will watch that episode tonight.


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> I liked the behind the scenes/unseen too.  I watched that season but never realized Kim's alcoholism was such a big secret.  She always seemed "altered" IMO.



I still can't see Kyle being such a 'good sister' by even suggesting Kim as a cast member, knowing how reality TV will bring out all the family secrets


----------



## pjhm

DC-Cutie said:


> I still can't see Kyle being such a 'good sister' by even suggesting Kim as a cast member, knowing how reality TV will bring out all the family secrets




Good point, I think she saw it as a way for Kim to make money so Mauricio didn't have to help her so much. Bad choice....


----------



## beekmanhill

I think she did it to publicize Mauricio.


----------



## pjhm

beekmanhill said:


> I think she did it to publicize Mauricio.




Could be as I never heard of him before that show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> I think she did it to publicize Mauricio.



That's fine if it was just her. But she didn't need to invite Kim


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> That's fine if it was just her. But she didn't need to invite Kim



Agree, but Kim was the famous sister, known to a lot of the public.   So Bravo probably wanted Kim, and Kyle was not going to say no.


----------



## slang

Of course Kyle did the show to promote her husband's business, IMO that's the only reason to do a reality show. 
Everyone in this thread said how dead Lisa's restaurants were before the show. I'm sure Adrienne did it to promote Paul and her businesses etc etc etc.

What I can't understand is why someone would go on a reality show with nothing to sell/promote and who doesn't need the $$$ (Yolanda). I'm already over her and this season hasn't even started.


----------



## swags

slang said:


> Of course Kyle did the show to promote her husband's business, IMO that's the only reason to do a reality show.
> Everyone in this thread said how dead Lisa's restaurants were before the show. I'm sure Adrienne did it to promote Paul and her businesses etc etc etc.
> 
> What I can't understand is why someone would go on a reality show with nothing to sell/promote and who doesn't need the $$$ (Yolanda). I'm already over her and this season hasn't even started.



I think Yolanda used it as a launch pad for Gigi and her sister. She was supposedly going to start a home goods line but the illness probably stopped it.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> I think Yolanda used it as a launch pad for Gigi and her sister. She was supposedly going to start a home goods line but the illness probably stopped it.


 
I totally agree that she only did the show for publicity for all 3 kids!. I would have never known who Gigi, Bella or Anwar Hadid were if it wasn't for her bringing them into every scene she could!.


----------



## slang

swags said:


> I think Yolanda used it as a launch pad for Gigi and her sister. She was supposedly going to start a home goods line but the illness probably stopped it.


 
Yes but she isn't promoting or selling anything now and yet even though she is ill & mostly bedridden (according to her) she still is doing a reality show? That's what I mean about being over her already this season - that ill but still wants to be on a stupid reality show, stay in bed and get better!


----------



## swags

slang said:


> Yes but she isn't promoting or selling anything now and yet even though she is ill & mostly bedridden (according to her) she still is doing a reality show? That's what I mean about being over her already this season - that ill but still wants to be on a stupid reality show, stay in bed and get better!



Yes, she should sit a season out if she is still ill.


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> What I can't understand is why someone would go on a reality show with nothing to sell/promote and who doesn't need the $$$ (Yolanda). I'm already over her and this season hasn't even started.



You can't by fame. Plenty of millionaires want fame more than anything in the world. Look at Paris Hilton.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> You can't by fame. Plenty of millionaires want fame more than anything in the world. Look at Paris Hilton.



Yes I agree, but Paris Hilton isn't screaming from the rooftops that she is so sick she is bedridden and can't even function (read, write) and posting pics getting IV's from all over the World. I'm already over her storyline of her illness, I hope that's not all she has this season...


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Yes I agree, but Paris Hilton isn't screaming from the rooftops that she is so sick she is bedridden and can't even function (read, write) and posting pics getting IV's from all over the World. I'm already over her storyline of her illness, I hope that's not all she has this season...



During the height of Paris' fame there was no Instagram or Twitter. Trust, she would have used it if it was around. I recall years ago there was a Russian Billionaire socialite (Anna Anissimova) who was trying to do everything in her power to become famous. She hired the top NYC publicist at the time and paid to get in the top parties. She wanted fame and was willing to pay to get it. Most people would just be happy with the money, but fame is a drug some can't shake.


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> I think Yolanda used it as a launch pad for Gigi and her sister. She was supposedly going to start a home goods line but the illness probably stopped it.











TC1 said:


> I totally agree that she only did the show for publicity for all 3 kids!. I would have never known who Gigi, Bella or Anwar Hadid were if it wasn't for her bringing them into every scene she could!.


Yup, this was her agenda.


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Makes perfect sense.


----------



## princess621

TC1 said:


> I totally agree that she only did the show for publicity for all 3 kids!. I would have never known who Gigi, Bella or Anwar Hadid were if it wasn't for her bringing them into every scene she could!.




I agree and it worked!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Does anwar model?


----------



## LemonDrop

I  Gigi Hadid. She never would have been on my radar except for this show.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> I totally agree that she only did the show for publicity for all 3 kids!. I would have never known who Gigi, Bella or Anwar Hadid were if it wasn't for her bringing them into every scene she could!.



But shy stay on? Both girls have made it in the modeling world. Why stay on a reality show when you are so sick, if what you set out to do was accomplished?


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Agree, but Kim was the famous sister, known to a lot of the public.   So Bravo probably wanted Kim, and Kyle was not going to say no.



Kim *was* famous, Kyle has the Paris Hilton/Hilton family connection and IMO didn't need Kim to be on the show. All she needed was Kathy or Paris to make some guest appearances (which they have done).


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if she suggested Faye Resnick as a cast member. She's semi well known. 

Again, choosing Kim was just an awful decision.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> But shy stay on? Both girls have made it in the modeling world. Why stay on a reality show when you are so sick, if what you set out to do was accomplished?



Exactly my point! She couldn't even make it through the last reunion but she came back and she has no reason to - nothing to promote


----------



## DC-Cutie

Right!  She was at the reunion for like 5 minutes. Now she's well enough, allegedly, to go through taping a new season....

Bye Felicia!!!


----------



## slang

Random question - Is Bravo part of the basic cable channels you get in the US? I will be in there for a week and don't want to miss the premier and was wondering if my hotel would have Bravo or is it considered a specialty channel?


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Random question - Is Bravo part of the basic cable channels you get in the US? I will be in there for a week and don't want to miss the premier and was wondering if my hotel would have Bravo or is it considered a specialty channel?



Depends on the cable provider


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> Depends on the cable provider



Ok, that makes sense. I just spent a week in Ottawa and the hotel didn't have any of my good channels so I'm hoping for better luck this week with my hotel in NYC


----------



## DrDior

slang said:


> Ok, that makes sense. I just spent a week in Ottawa and the hotel didn't have any of my good channels so I'm hoping for better luck this week with my hotel in NYC



It's been my experience that Bravo is a routine channel in most - but not all - US hotels I've stayed in. If you're going Air Canada, you likely won't get it as a channel on your flight. However, I think you do ($$$) on United.  

In Canada, it's on Slice and it really varies a lot by city/hotel. One of the knocks I have against traveling to Ottawa is that invariably the best you get is HGTV. How many episodes of House Hunters can one woman watch?


----------



## simone72

slang said:


> Ok, that makes sense. I just spent a week in Ottawa and the hotel didn't have any of my good channels so I'm hoping for better luck this week with my hotel in NYC


I have not seen Bravo in Hotels thus far


----------



## pjhm

simone72 said:


> I have not seen Bravo in Hotels thus far




They haven't been in the hotels in Nevada that I've stayed in-not in Las Vegas or Reno.


----------



## DiorT

I was just in Wisconsin and they had Bravo.


----------



## ck2802

They had Bravo in LA when I stayed there.


----------



## Sassys

New Season starts tonight!! Grab your master cleanse and an almond.


----------



## GoGlam

sassys said:


> new season starts tonight!! Grab your master cleanse and an almond.




lol


----------



## tomz_grl

I have my Pinot Grigio and a hubby willing to let me have some peace to enjoy. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## DC-Cutie

Uh perfect timing, David and Yo are divorcing


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yolanda Foster and David Foster Divorcing After Four Years
After four years of marriage, The Real Housewives of Beverly Hillsstar Yolanda Foster and her husband, songwriter and record producer David Foster, have decided to end their marriage. 


"Sadly we have decided to go our separate ways," the couple tells PEOPLE in an exclusive statement. "We've shared 9 beautiful and joyous years together. During that time we experienced love, friendship and the inevitable challenges that come with managing a marriage, careers, blended families and health issues." 


The reality star, 51, has three children from her first marriage to Mohamed Hadid: Gigi 20, Bella 19 and Anwar 16. 


Foster, a 16 time Grammy award winner, has been married four times and has five daughters.

At their fairy tale wedding on November 11, 2011, David, 66, told Yolanda: "Tonight, I'm the luckiest man on the planet."

And when the couple recently put their Malibu mansion on the market, Yolanda wrote on her Instagram "Beautiful ending to a beautiful chapter of our life," alongside a romantic picture of she and David by their pool at sunset. 


"We are grateful for the years we've spent together and believe wholeheartedly that we did our best," the couple's statement continues. "I hope that we can pave the road ahead of us with all we've learned and with the love and respect we will always have for one another."

http://www.people.com/people/article/1,,20970188,00.html? xid=socialflow_twitt er_peoplemag


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> Yolanda Foster and David Foster Divorcing After Four Years
> After four years of marriage, The Real Housewives of Beverly Hillsstar Yolanda Foster and her husband, songwriter and record producer David Foster, have decided to end their marriage.
> 
> 
> "Sadly we have decided to go our separate ways," the couple tells PEOPLE in an exclusive statement. "We've shared 9 beautiful and joyous years together. During that time we experienced love, friendship and the inevitable challenges that come with managing a marriage, careers, blended families and health issues."
> 
> 
> The reality star, 51, has three children from her first marriage to Mohamed Hadid: Gigi 20, Bella 19 and Anwar 16.
> 
> 
> Foster, a 16 time Grammy award winner, has been married four times and has five daughters.
> 
> At their fairy tale wedding on November 11, 2011, David, 66, told Yolanda: "Tonight, I'm the luckiest man on the planet."
> 
> And when the couple recently put their Malibu mansion on the market, Yolanda wrote on her Instagram "Beautiful ending to a beautiful chapter of our life," alongside a romantic picture of she and David by their pool at sunset.
> 
> 
> "We are grateful for the years we've spent together and believe wholeheartedly that we did our best," the couple's statement continues. "I hope that we can pave the road ahead of us with all we've learned and with the love and respect we will always have for one another."
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/article/1,,20970188,00.html? xid=socialflow_twitt er_peoplemag



I am actually shocked at this! She fed his ego with the my king crap which I would think that's all he'd need. Huh... I guess that's why he wasn't at her treatment appointments.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm not shocked. 

David is very successful, he discards wives like the garbage. Yo was on the show to keep her busy, like Kelsey did to Camille.


----------



## Sassys

Better dust this off

Real Housewives Divorces
RHoDC
- Cat & Charles Ommanney
- Michaele and Tareq
- Stacie and Jason
- Mary and Rich

RHoATL
- DeShawn and Eric
- Lisa and Ed
- Nene and Greg (remarried)
-Porsha and Kordell
-Phaedra and Apollo (pending)

RHoBH
- Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
- Adrienne and Paul
- Camille and Kelsey
- Yolanda and David

RHoNYC
- LuAnn and Alex
- Ramona & Mario
- Bethenny & Jason (in the process)

RHoNJ
-Dina and Tommy

RHofOC
- Vicki and Don
- Tamra and Simon
- Jeanna and Matt
- Lynne and Frank

RHof Miami
-Marisol & Philippe


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not shocked.
> 
> David is very successful, he discards wives like the garbage. Yo was on the show to keep her busy, like Kelsey did to Camille.



Now we know why she wouldn't leave. She needs the money/fame now.


----------



## GoGlam

I always thought it would happen yet I am actually shocked that it did.  I thought with her being publicly "sick" he would have some shame in breaking up. Guess not!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Guess that's also why the house was on the market.

Wanna bet David already has him a new chick!


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> Wanna bet David already has him a new chick!



I don't doubt that at all. Wasn't Yolanda #4?


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> I don't doubt that at all. Wasn't Yolanda #4?



Yep. 

He don't love them hoes!


----------



## swags

I'm a little surprised. Its seems cold on his part since she has been ill. Why put that on her too but who knows what either of them are like when the cameras aren't rolling.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not shocked.
> 
> David is very successful, he discards wives like the garbage. Yo was on the show to keep her busy, like Kelsey did to Camille.



Totally agree.  He just wanted a trophy wife and someone to stroke his ego.  I'm not surprised, ever since Yolanda got "sick", I wondered how long this marriage would last.  He didn't strike me as the nuturing kind.  I don't fully understand Yolanda's illness. I do believe something is wrong with her medically as well as mentally but now I think her illness maybe a way of getting the attention and filling the emotional void that she wasn't getting from David.  Anyways, I feel sorry Yolanda. I really hope she can work issues out and get well but I think she would be better off the show for now. I know she's coming back but I don't really want to hear anymore about her illness  and I don't want her illness to be major plot line this season.


----------



## GoGlam

Yolanda looks like she aged 15 years between 2011 and 2015.








I doubt David was happy with a breast-implant-less and extension-less, older looking Yolanda. [emoji20]


----------



## DC-Cutie

welp, this didn't take long... this is his new lady, allegedly:
http://stoopidhousewives.com/2015/0...r-rhobh/screen-shot-2015-06-18-at-5-22-33-pm/


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> welp, this didn't take long... this is his new lady, allegedly:
> http://stoopidhousewives.com/2015/0...r-rhobh/screen-shot-2015-06-18-at-5-22-33-pm/



Holy Crap that was June!!! &#128545;


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> Holy Crap that was June!!! &#128545;



I'm guessing they've been separated for quite some time


----------



## Rouge H

Yolanda deserves better and I wish her well.


----------



## nastasja

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not shocked.
> 
> David is very successful, he discards wives like the garbage. Yo was on the show to keep her busy, like Kelsey did to Camille.


Not shocked either. And yes, exactly.



GoGlam said:


> I doubt David was happy with a breast-implant-less and extension-less, older looking Yolanda. [emoji20]



Nope. There's no way he was on board with sick, natural Yolanda. 

Anyone who dates/marries this guy after this should have their head examined. He's got a proven track record.


----------



## sgj99

i'm not shocked at all.  he doesn't know the meaning of the word "commitment" and marriage is just a state of living together for him.  since Yolanda was wife no. 4 this couldn't be too much of a surprise to her either.  i just don't see him being able to switch from his role as King of Her Universe to having to take care of a sick woman and be nurturing.


----------



## TinksDelite

DC-Cutie said:


> welp, this didn't take long... this is his new lady, allegedly:
> http://stoopidhousewives.com/2015/0...r-rhobh/screen-shot-2015-06-18-at-5-22-33-pm/



He is starting to look a little rough.


----------



## tomz_grl

Ugh....I'm out of wine...


----------



## chowlover2

Well that explains a lot. Am guessing the divorce has been in the works for awhile. Now we know why the Malibu house was sold and Yo moving into a smaller apt. It's a relief show wise. No more of these awkward sing alongs with Yo praising David and his greatness. He's a creep, same as Kelsey.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lisa has such a cute shape


----------



## Sweetpea83

Not surprised about Yolanda and David...


----------



## GoGlam

"I'm an enigma wrapped in a riddle and cash" ....say what????


----------



## Jayne1

GoGlam said:


> I always thought it would happen yet I am actually shocked that it did.  I thought with her being publicly "sick" he would have some shame in breaking up. Guess not!



Me too. I thought he was stuck. In sickness and in health and all.

Linda, his last ex, gives off want him back vibes.


----------



## paper_flowers

Rouge H said:


> Yolanda deserves better and I wish her well.



I totally agree. I think David is such a jerk :-/


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm ready. 

I've got my salad and Diet Coke. 

Yay! No Kim and Brandi!


----------



## GoGlam

Jayne1 said:


> Me too. I thought he was stuck. In sickness and in health and all.
> 
> Linda, his last ex, gives off want him back vibes.




Ugh! I hope she wouldn't get back with him!!


----------



## Jayne1

killerlife said:


> Nope. There's no way he was on board with sick, natural Yolanda.
> 
> Anyone who dates/marries this guy after this should have their head examined. He's got a proven track record.



His ex, Linda, became a very rich woman when they divorced.  Before David, she was in the background of the Hee Haw tv show, since Bruce left her with little.

I can see someone giving David 5 years, in exchange for a life of luxury without him.


----------



## Jayne1

Lisa V has cleaned up/cut away a lot under her eyes... I think it's a bit odd looking.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love Kyle's turquoise colored bag....


----------



## DiorT

Saw this:
SOLVED!

[Blind Gossip] While all reality stars create drama to get attention, this Mom is one of the worst. She is part of an ensemble reality show, but she says or does whatever it takes to bring attention to herself, whether it&#8217;s to solicit admiration or envy or pity.

Guess that&#8217;s not enough. She wants more. She wants her OWN reality show featuring her family!

She says that it will be like the Kardashians but with more money and more class. She sees a big cast, with all of her kids dating a rotating cast of famous people and having fabulous lives. She isn&#8217;t doing this for the money or the fame, though. She is doing it for her children.

Right.

All members of the family have to sign off to get this to work, and, as of right now, one of them is holding back. We&#8217;ll know in a few months if they acquiesce and if her plan succeeds.

Similar: She Tried To Jump Ship

Mom:

Current TV Show:

[Optional] Do you think it&#8217;s a good idea for her family to get their own reality show?

SOLVED!

Mom: Yolanda Foster

Current TV Show: Real Housewives of Beverly Hills

Let&#8217;s start with the latest news: Yolanda Foster and her husband David Foster are getting a divorce! From People:

YOLANDA FOSTER AND DAVID FOSTER DIVORCING

After four years of marriage, The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Yolanda Foster and her husband, songwriter and record producer David Foster, have decided to end their marriage.

David+Foster+Yolanda+Hadid&#8220;Sadly we have decided to go our separate ways,&#8221; the couple tells PEOPLE in an exclusive statement. &#8220;We&#8217;ve shared 9 beautiful and joyous years together. During that time we experienced love, friendship and the inevitable challenges that come with managing a marriage, careers, blended families and health issues.&#8221;

The reality star, 51, has three children from her first marriage to Mohamed Hadid: Gigi 20, Bella 19 and Anwar 16.

Foster, a 16-time Grammy award winner, has been married four times and has five daughters.

At their fairy tale wedding on November 11, 2011, David, 66, told Yolanda: &#8220;Tonight, I&#8217;m the luckiest man on the planet.&#8221;

And when the couple recently put her their Malibu mansion on the market, Yolanda wrote on Instagram: &#8220;Beautiful ending to a beautiful chapter of our life,&#8221; alongside a romantic picture of David with her by their pool at sunset.

&#8220;We are grateful for the years we&#8217;ve spent together and believe wholeheartedly that we did our best,&#8221; the couple&#8217;s statement continues. &#8220;I hope that we can pave the road ahead of us with all we&#8217;ve learned and with the love and respect we will always have for one another.&#8221;

Cause of divorce? Let&#8217;s just say it was too many affairs, too many lemons, and too much lyme. (We just wrote that, so if David Foster wants to use it as lyrics in a song, we can negotiate.)

We&#8217;ve already moved on. David Foster will move on to his fifth marriage. Yolanda will move on to&#8230; what? Without a marriage to a famous guy with lots of money and celebrity friends, whatever is Yolanda to do? She is going to have to make her own way in the world!

And what do fame-seeking people do when they want attention and money? They get their own reality show!


----------



## Sweetpea83

GoGlam said:


> "I'm an enigma wrapped in a riddle and cash" ....say what????




Wait..who said that? Lol..I must have missed that..


----------



## pjhm

GoGlam said:


> I always thought it would happen yet I am actually shocked that it did.  I thought with her being publicly "sick" he would have some shame in breaking up. Guess not!




Same here- how can anyone divorce a sick person? I couldn't and wouldn't- she seemed to fawn over him when he she was well, this disturbs me- quite selfish on his part.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sweetpea83 said:


> Wait..who said that? Lol..I must have missed that..


Erika Jayne. The new one this season. 

Wikipedia says she's a singer.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh okay..thanks!


----------



## fashiongirl26

Did Kyle get a new nose?  Looks off tonight.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Y'all know she showed up looking drab, for the attention....


----------



## GoGlam

pjhm said:


> Same here- how can anyone divorce a sick person? I couldn't and wouldn't- she seemed to fawn over him when he she was well, this disturbs me- quite selfish on his part.




David's all about David!


----------



## GoGlam

Yolanda definitely showed up like that on purpose.  She appeared to have no issue walking and I remember her making a point of saying she didn't look sick so people didn't think she was sick.  Seems that she was trying to make sure she looked sick.

I scratched my eye on Sunday and to avoid getting a further infection I didn't wear any makeup other than lipstick to work today. I looked like a zombie... We all look different without makeup and Yolanda knew what she was doing.


----------



## chowlover2

I don't doubt Yo being sick. I know someone with chronic Lyme and it took 8 yrs til she found a treatment that worked.


----------



## caitlin1214

When I used to live at home and I was sick, I jokingly, dramatically threw a blanket over myself and yelled, "Don't look at me, I'm HIDEOUS!" 

It's like Yolanda's doing that but she's serious, and she doesn't have the blanket.

To explain: I'm not trying to call Yolanda hideous. I just mean that, by her not wearing makeup, she's not bothering to hide anything.


----------



## Jayne1

Wait - Ken probably went with Lisa.  Both have cleaned up under eyes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> Y'all know she showed up looking drab, for the attention....




Sorry..but I think so too....


----------



## kcf68

Yes what happen to Kyle lip/nose area!  My husband who claim to hate the show (watching with one eye) corrected me when I called her Kim! Yolanda does look like crap!  Her face is really puffy!  I really think something internally is wrong with her!  Thank goodness Brandy and Kim are gone!  Lisa R.  worried that her legacy will be wearing diapers cracked me up!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> Y'all know she showed up looking drab, for the attention....


Definitely!! I hope this is not the way she's going to be all season.  I had enough for one episode. I don't mean to be empathetic but this is just a pity party for herself.


----------



## pursegrl12

I would have loved to see yo walk in with an IV hooked up to her with a hospital robe on. I mean really go all out with the sickness


----------



## CanuckBagLover

caitlin1214 said:


> When I used to live at home and I was sick, I jokingly, dramatically threw a blanket over myself and yelled, "Don't look at me, I'm HIDEOUS!"
> 
> It's like Yolanda's doing that but she's serious, and she doesn't have the blanket.
> 
> To explain: I'm not trying to call Yolanda hideous. I just mean that, by her not wearing makeup, she's not bothering to hide anything.



It was a look at me... see how sick I am (cough, cough).  She was like a child wanting attention.  I think one reason why she left is that people asked politely how she was doing but weren't really fawning all over her with sympathy.

 I feel for Yolanda, something is definitely wrong, whether physically, psychologically or both. 

 But as some who suffers from some health conditions with chronic pain for the past 5 years, I know I have bad days when I don't want to see or be around anyone and good days. 

Honestly sometimes the best thing you can do for yourself is force yourself to go out and try to have fun. This is happened to me Sunday, I agreed to meet a friend for coffee and wasn't sure if I was up to it but I pulled myself together, we caught up and most importantly I didn't dwell on my health issues -we talked about other stuff. And I felt better afterwards and I think my friend had fun too.

Lisa was right - Yolanda should have put a little make up on - that's not a huge effort and -  that's not hiding how you feel - its trying to take small positive steps to make yourself feel better.  If you feel emotionally better you will feel physically better.


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Lisa was right - Yolanda should have put a little make up on - that's not a huge effort and -  that's not hiding how you feel - its trying to take small positive steps to make yourself feel better.  If you feel emotionally better you will feel physically better.



Yo has David's money.  She could have a makeup artist come by, like every other real housewife. She didn't have to lift a finger.

In fact, she could sleep through the makeup application, like Paula Abdoul.


----------



## Graw

I feel for any couple going through divorce.  There isn't any way Yo is surprised. The new tag lines are much better!  Lisa Vanderpump has the best line!


----------



## chowlover2

Graw said:


> I feel for any couple going through divorce.  There isn't any way Yo is surprised. The new tag lines are much better!  Lisa Vanderpump has the best line!



She does!


----------



## dr.pepper

What are the reasons people think she is faking a chronic illness? I am honestly curious. 

Lupus, bipolar....all kinds of illnesses can be a b*tch to deal with. If someone is operating with 20% of the energy of a healthy person it's difficult to do basic things. Even putting on makeup can feel difficult of overwhelming. 

If you want to visit with friends, who cares if you have on makeup? I am kind of surprised to hear people's reaction to something as trivial as makeup.


----------



## chowlover2

dr.pepper said:


> What are the reasons people think she is faking a chronic illness? I am honestly curious.
> 
> Lupus, bipolar....all kinds of illnesses can be a b*tch to deal with. If someone is operating with 20% of the energy of a healthy person it's difficult to do basic things. Even putting on makeup can feel difficult of overwhelming.
> 
> If you want to visit with friends, who cares if you have on makeup? I am kind of surprised to hear people's reaction to something as trivial as makeup.



I agree with you. I don't think she is faking things either. I hope that the leaky breast implants she had removed were the major cause of most of her distress and she has started to feel better. So much makes sense now seeing her and David have split. Makes sense why he wasn't by her side through her treatments and why she took her kids leaving so hard. Life on your own is tough, especially if you are sick. And I think David left long before we heard about it, a good 18 months or so. I think mentally Yo is in a tough place. All the time she spent kissing her " king's " backside and he up and leaves, that man is a douche! Then you throw sickness in and it's easy to be in a bad place. Yo seems tough, like a fighter, so I think she will get it together. It just may take a while.

When you are healthy, you have no idea what it is like to be so incapacitated. I had major spine surgery a year ago. I always bounced back from things quickly and expected that to be no different. What wake up call! Took a year to be normal again. Every surgery and illness is different. I am much more compassionate now having been on the other side.


----------



## beekmanhill

chowlover2 said:


> I agree with you. I don't think she is faking things either. I hope that the leaky breast implants she had removed were the major cause of most of her distress and she has started to feel better. So much makes sense now seeing her and David have split. Makes sense why he wasn't by her side through her treatments and why she took her kids leaving so hard. Life on your own is tough, especially if you are sick. And I think David left long before we heard about it, a good 18 months or so. I think mentally Yo is in a tough place. All the time she spent kissing her " king's " backside and he up and leaves, that man is a douche! Then you throw sickness in and it's easy to be in a bad place. Yo seems tough, like a fighter, so I think she will get it together. It just may take a while.
> 
> When you are healthy, you have no idea what it is like to be so incapacitated. I had major spine surgery a year ago. I always bounced back from things quickly and expected that to be no different. What wake up call! Took a year to be normal again. Every surgery and illness is different. I am much more compassionate now having been on the other side.



Agree with everything you say.  No way is this woman not sick.  She is fighting this illness every way she knows how.  Most people don't have the resources to do what she does.   I think she uses the show as a platform for research into Lyme.  

We knew David wouldn't stick by her when she couldn't spend all her time devoted to him and his needs.  He's probably got wife number 6 in mind already.    

She had my second favorite house, next to Camille's.  It finally sold for $19.5m.  

http://www.latimes.com/business/rea...fi-hotprop-yolanda-foster-20151027-story.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok. So I'm more inclined to believe that Yo got sick from her leaky boob implant, not Lyme disease.  But whatever it is, she's riding this issue until the wheels fall off!!

Kyle definitely had some softening done to her face. If not a nose job, some injections.


----------



## swags

I don't see why the others think she is faking but I do think if you really feel horrible why on earth take part in the show?  I think she wanted to prove she is sick with the no makeup. She was probably suffering emotionally too. David not being there and the kids moving on with their lives.


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> I don't see why the others think she is faking but I do think if you really feel horrible why on earth take part in the show?  I think she wanted to prove she is sick with the no makeup. She was probably suffering emotionally too. David not being there and the kids moving on with their lives.



I think she wants to give a platform to Lyme disease and other diseases that at the moment have no cure.   She  probably has lots of outs in her contract as far as appearances go.  She  has good days and bad days, and perhaps hopes she'll be able to film enough on her good days to at least be a presence on the show.

I'm interested in her story.  I think its a lot more interesting than Kyle's 75K sunglasses.  It is reality show; illness is part of reality.  We've certainly had enough of fake parties and fake arguments, etc.  

Message to Ken, you don't look so good either.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

dr.pepper said:


> What are the reasons people think she is faking a chronic illness? I am honestly curious.
> 
> Lupus, bipolar....all kinds of illnesses can be a b*tch to deal with. If someone is operating with 20% of the energy of a healthy person it's difficult to do basic things. Even putting on makeup can feel difficult of overwhelming.
> 
> If you want to visit with friends, who cares if you have on makeup? I am kind of surprised to hear people's reaction to something as trivial as makeup.



I don't believe she is faking it -  I do believe there is something wrong with her physically and emotionally and the divorce must have added its toll. I think people are criticizing her decision not to wear make up while filming because it came off as though she was trying to "look" ill.  At least that's the way I perceived it.  And I suffer from health conditions and deal with chronic pain so I feel for Yolanda and understand that how chronic illness can just erode your soul.  But to me the whole scene at the dinner table was a cry for attention and that is really sad.  She shouldn't be filming. She should get some serious counseling and take time out to deal with her medical and psychological issues. And chronic illness does have psychological consequences - I'm not implying she's crazy or faking it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Agree with everything you say.  No way is this woman not sick.  She is fighting this illness every way she knows how.  Most people don't have the resources to do what she does.   I think she uses the show as a platform for research into Lyme.
> 
> We knew David wouldn't stick by her when she couldn't spend all her time devoted to him and his needs.  He's probably got wife number 6 in mind already.
> 
> She had my second favorite house, next to Camille's.  It finally sold for $19.5m.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/rea...fi-hotprop-yolanda-foster-20151027-story.html




Her house was stunning. One of the reasons I watch the show.  I love Lisa's home too - its a bit over the top but its so her  and the views are spectacular.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> I think she wants to give a platform to Lyme disease and other diseases that at the moment have no cure.   She  probably has lots of outs in her contract as far as appearances go.  She  has good days and bad days, and perhaps hopes she'll be able to film enough on her good days to at least be a presence on the show.
> 
> I'm interested in her story.  I think its a lot more interesting than Kyle's 75K sunglasses.  It is reality show; illness is part of reality.  We've certainly had enough of fake parties and fake arguments, etc.
> 
> Message to Ken, you don't look so good either.



So true what say about Ken.  It was rather backhanded compliment and rather sexist. 

And as for Kyles $75,000 sunglasses I had flashback to an earlier season where there was some obnoxious "friend of the HW" (forget her name)  who was going on about her expensive sunglasses.


----------



## AECornell

Anyone know where to watch these online outside the US? Bravo app/online videos don't work in the UK.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> So true what say about Ken.  It was rather backhanded compliment and rather sexist.
> 
> And as for Kyles $75,000 sunglasses I had flashback to an earlier season where there was some obnoxious "friend of the HW" (forget her name)  who was going on about her expensive sunglasses.



Was it Dana


----------



## mundodabolsa

AECornell said:


> Anyone know where to watch these online outside the US? Bravo app/online videos don't work in the UK.



I always buy the seasons on itunes.  I'm sure there are restrictions as to what countries they are sold too and can be downloaded in, but maybe you can trick itunes into thinking you are still US based?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> Was it Dana


Yes!! I couldn't stand her - I think it turned out that she and her husband were pretty shady.


----------



## slyyls

I don't doubt that some doctor diagnosed Yolanda with Lyme disease, and she definitely is suffering from some debilitating illness.
I also think it wouldn't help her divorce settlement if she looks the picture of health.
Showing up where there are plenty of people who can declare how ill she looked, and documenting it on social media and this show, may help her get a better settlement.
It certainly helps gain sympathy, and makes David look like an uncaring and narcissistic man.


----------



## beekmanhill

slyyls said:


> I don't doubt that some doctor diagnosed Yolanda with Lyme disease, and she definitely is suffering from some debilitating illness.
> I also think it wouldn't help her divorce settlement if she looks the picture of health.
> Showing up where there are plenty of people who can declare how ill she looked, and documenting it on social media and this show, may help her get a better settlement.
> It certainly helps gain sympathy, and makes David look like an uncaring and narcissistic man.



At this point, with all David's past divorces, I suspect Yolanda has more dough than he has.  That was HER Malibu house.  I think she got the land from Mohammed in the divorce and built it.  

Wonder how the financial situation will work out.


----------



## AECornell

My iPad is still US App Store but it won't play the videos from the bravo app. Somehow it knows I'm not in the US anymore. Which is really annoying because we're 2 seasons behind on almost all the bravo shows on ITVbe and I've already seen them all!



mundodabolsa said:


> I always buy the seasons on itunes.  I'm sure there are restrictions as to what countries they are sold too and can be downloaded in, but maybe you can trick itunes into thinking you are still US based?


----------



## AECornell

I don't think they ever got married but she is in HUGE legal trouble right now: http://www.realitytea.com/2014/08/0...ills-star-dana-wilkey-indicted-fraud-charges/



CanuckBagLover said:


> Yes!! I couldn't stand her - I think it turned out that she and her husband were pretty shady.


----------



## krissa

AECornell said:


> My iPad is still US App Store but it won't play the videos from the bravo app. Somehow it knows I'm not in the US anymore. Which is really annoying because we're 2 seasons behind on almost all the bravo shows on ITVbe and I've already seen them all!



Could you download the torrents?


----------



## AECornell

I guess I could do that. That's DHs territory so I'll have him look into it.



krissa said:


> Could you download the torrents?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

slyyls said:


> I don't doubt that some doctor diagnosed Yolanda with Lyme disease, and she definitely is suffering from some debilitating illness.
> I also think it wouldn't help her divorce settlement if she looks the picture of health.
> Showing up where there are plenty of people who can declare how ill she looked, and documenting it on social media and this show, may help her get a better settlement.
> *It certainly helps gain sympathy, and makes David look like an uncaring and narcissistic man.*



She doesn't need to do a thing to make David look uncaring and and narcissistic.  I'm pretty sure it's part of his DNA.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> I don't think they ever got married but she is in HUGE legal trouble right now: http://www.realitytea.com/2014/08/0...ills-star-dana-wilkey-indicted-fraud-charges/



I vaguely remember her moving to the UK, too. 



Cavalier Girl said:


> She doesn't need to do a thing to make David look uncaring and and narcissistic.  I'm pretty sure it's part of his DNA.



Exactly!  When he was on Bruce and Brody's reality show, he was a total azz!  Then shortly after he divorced their mom. So he has a pattern.


----------



## candy2100

Cavalier Girl said:


> She doesn't need to do a thing to make David look uncaring and and narcissistic.  I'm pretty sure it's part of his DNA.




Yes, I bet the fact that she was ill was a big turn off to him and when she wasn't able to cater to his ego as much that meant it was over for him.


----------



## GoGlam

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't believe she is faking it -  I do believe there is something wrong with her physically and emotionally and the divorce must have added its toll. I think people are criticizing her decision not to wear make up while filming because it came off as though she was trying to "look" ill.  At least that's the way I perceived it.  And I suffer from health conditions and deal with chronic pain so I feel for Yolanda and understand that how chronic illness can just erode your soul.  But to me the whole scene at the dinner table was a cry for attention and that is really sad.  She shouldn't be filming. She should get some serious counseling and take time out to deal with her medical and psychological issues. And chronic illness does have psychological consequences - I'm not implying she's crazy or faking it.




+1 I don't think she's faking whatever it is she may have but it is blatantly clear that she chose not to put effort into her appearance and that resulted in a cry for attention.


----------



## Ladybug09

CanuckBagLover said:


> Totally agree.  He just wanted a trophy wife and someone to stroke his ego.  I'm not surprised, ever since Yolanda got "sick", I wondered how long this marriage would last.  He didn't strike me as the nuturing kind.  I don't fully understand Yolanda's illness. I do believe something is wrong with her medically as well as mentally but now I think her illness maybe a way of getting the attention and filling the emotional void that she wasn't getting from David.  Anyways, I feel sorry Yolanda. I really hope she can work issues out and get well but I think she would be better off the show for now. I know she's coming back but I don't really want to hear anymore about her illness  and I don't want her illness to be major plot line this season.


I think she has psychosomatic issues.



> (of a physical illness or other condition) caused or aggravated by a mental factor such as internal conflict or stress.





DC-Cutie said:


> welp, this didn't take long... this is his new lady, allegedly:
> http://stoopidhousewives.com/2015/0...r-rhobh/screen-shot-2015-06-18-at-5-22-33-pm/


She is not even cute.

He apparently doesn't have a type.



pjhm said:


> Same here- how can anyone divorce a sick person? I couldn't and wouldn't- she seemed to fawn over him when he she was well, this disturbs me- quite selfish on his part.


People do it all the time...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yolo seems like a professional trophy wife. She wasn't living up to David's ego and he released her from her position 
*in rolls the next candidate for the position*


----------



## pinky7129

AECornell said:


> I guess I could do that. That's DHs territory so I'll have him look into it.




I pmed you!


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle definitely had some softening done to her face. If not a nose job, some injections.



I think she had a facelift, last year, even&#8230;  but why her nose is looking like a LaToya and Janet kind with the visible nostril slits is beyond me.  She's in CA and she has money, they have the best surgeons.

Also, she put layers in her hair and she was touching her hair quite a bit, like Khloe K.


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> And as for Kyles $75,000 sunglasses I had flashback to an earlier season where there was some obnoxious "friend of the HW" (forget her name)  who was going on about her expensive sunglasses.



Product placement.


----------



## BarbadosBride

http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...brow-terry-dubrow-respond?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOBH     I think Terry hits the nail on the head here regarding David


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> I think she had a facelift, last year, even  but why her nose is looking like a LaToya and Janet kind with the visible nostril slits is beyond me.  She's in CA and she has money, they have the best surgeons.
> 
> Also, she put layers in her hair and she was touching her hair quite a bit, like Khloe K.




Kyle was on WWHL last night and lots of people asked if she had a nose job. Kyle said she is " contouring " it differently these days. LOL. Guess she paid a visit to the Kardashian " dentist "...


----------



## pjhm

chowlover2 said:


> Kyle was on WWHL last night and lots of people asked if she had a nose job. Kyle said she is " contouring " it differently these days. LOL. Guess she paid a visit to the Kardashian " dentist "...




Beauty is in eyes of the beholder, but I think she looked prettier before. The nose looks too long and thin to me.


----------



## junqueprincess

Jayne1 said:


> I think she had a facelift, last year, even  but why her nose is looking like a LaToya and Janet kind with the visible nostril slits is beyond me.  She's in CA and she has money, they have the best surgeons.
> 
> Also, she put layers in her hair and she was touching her hair quite a bit, like Khloe K.




The flashback to last years reunion shows her face unnaturally tight.  She absolutely had a facelift. It was difficult to see her nose at the b-day party. Almost like they used a soft filter (only on Kyle).

I don't understand why Yo is on TV, I don't want to see IV's the whole season. Like Lisa V said if she were that sick she'd have stayed home. And why does someone have to bring her food, I'm sure she still has a housekeeper. And could have a cook a few times a week to stock the fridge. I don't believe her intentions. This was filmed in July, she still had boobs, when did they remove her implant.

I also have to say, people that carry on and on about how fabulous their marriage is and how in total love they are always seem to be the one's closest to the brink.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Poor Yolanda I think she looks so low. Without a doubt she didnt glam up and knew that they would notice at the dinner. Imo Ken was being very honest when he said she didnt look at all well, I got it that he meant there was more going on than we could see. He did ask where David was and said it must be difficult

And I think Yolanda said she had been living in the condo for 9 months at that stage so maybe that was when the split started.


----------



## Jayne1

Maybe she's depressed that he dumped her.


----------



## Prettyn

I think Yolanda might have undiagnosed autoimmune disease that the doctors have not figured it out yet which I'm not surprised. Autoimmune disease are hard to diagnose and most of the time you have to See a top notch rheumatologist or several of them. She is not faking it, I think the reason why she showed up without makeup is that she is showing how she truelly feels: depressed, lonely and tired of being sick.


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't see the big deal of Yolanda not wearing makeup. She didn't look horrible, in fact i think she looked quite pretty. Im 30 years younger than her and i think i look worse than that without makeup.  It's hard enough for me to put on my makeup at 7 in the morning before work let alone if i was ill so i don't blame her. Makeup is the last of your worries when you're not feeling 100%.


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't see the big deal of Yolanda not wearing makeup. She didn't look horrible, in fact i think she looked quite pretty. Im 30 years younger than her and i think i look worse than that without makeup.  It's hard enough for me to put on my makeup at 7 in the morning before work let alone if i was ill so i don't blame her. Makeup is the last of your worries when you're not feeling 100%.



Well, she very wealthy and can hire a makeup artist, like the rest of them, but having said that, I think she looked fine, too.

It's such a strange comparison, her sitting next to the drag queen makeup of the housewives&#8230; that's what looks so odd.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slyyls said:


> I don't doubt that some doctor diagnosed Yolanda with Lyme disease, and she definitely is suffering from some debilitating illness.
> I also think it wouldn't help her divorce settlement if she looks the picture of health.
> Showing up where there are plenty of people who can declare how ill she looked, and documenting it on social media and this show, may help her get a better settlement.
> It certainly helps gain sympathy, and makes David look like an uncaring and narcissistic man.




Well given that both of them have been through divorces before they would have had a prenup. I certainly can't see David getting married without one.  But I agree it does make David look like an uncaring and narcissistic man to leave one's spouse when they are ill - but I think that's what his true character is.


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't see the big deal of Yolanda not wearing makeup. She didn't look horrible, in fact i think she looked quite pretty. Im 30 years younger than her and i think i look worse than that without makeup.  It's hard enough for me to put on my makeup at 7 in the morning before work let alone if i was ill so i don't blame her. Makeup is the last of your worries when you're not feeling 100%.



I agree. I don't see what the big deal was. I don't know anyone who wears a full face of make-up (unless its a date or some type of event we are attending).  maybe it's a New York thing, but what she did is pretty normal to me. But, I will say, the women on the upper east side live in another world. I've seen them, put on a full face of make-up before they go workout.


----------



## mundodabolsa

slyyls said:


> I don't doubt that some doctor diagnosed Yolanda with Lyme disease, and she definitely is suffering from some debilitating illness.
> *I also think it wouldn't help her divorce settlement if she looks the picture of health.*
> Showing up where there are plenty of people who can declare how ill she looked, and documenting it on social media and this show, may help her get a better settlement.
> It certainly helps gain sympathy, and makes David look like an uncaring and narcissistic man.



I doubt there is much room for debate in whatever her settlement is.  I'm sure they have an iron-clad prenup in place that spells everything out very clearly.  I wouldn't be surprised if it is very specific down to if you are married x months you get this, x+1 months this, x+2 months that... and so forth.


----------



## Hobbiezm

I'm shocked at the lack of compassion- to me Yolanda is the most 'real' of housewives cast... For her to come wout makeup to a dinner with friends- don't you do that with your family and close ones especially if you don't fee well? They have time to wear 75k sunglasses but no time t visit their mate?? Who are these cows to judge? I  used to like Vanderpumps wit and sarcasm but she's really as shallow as she portrays. 

Yolanda- wish you the best!


----------



## swags

Hobbiezm said:


> I'm shocked at the lack of compassion- to me Yolanda is the most 'real' of housewives cast... For her to come wout makeup to a dinner with friends- don't you do that with your family and close ones especially if you don't fee well? They have time to wear 75k sunglasses but no time t visit their mate?? Who are these cows to judge? I  used to like Vanderpumps wit and sarcasm but she's really as shallow as she portrays.
> 
> Yolanda- wish you the best!



I thought those sunglasses were ugly. And I hate to say it but I am not fond of Kyles new look. I thought she was very pretty before. 

I used to work at a place where whenever someone called off because they were sick a few of the gossipy ladies would say they didn't believe the person was sick. I remember going back after a sick day (and yes I was sick) and wearing less makeup so I wouldn't look my best. Yo knows these ladies are gossiping about her illness.


----------



## pjhm

I think Yo mostly cares about being alive right now and getting well. Wearing makeup and looking like a knockout is way down her list. She showed up for a friend's birthday and that's the best she could do.


----------



## Longchamp

It was like watching "mean girls" listening to the comments at the dinner table.
Was amused how "proper" Lisa V was with her rude comments.
At same time, confused why Yo is filming.  

No one mentioned how unlikable Lisa Rinna was last night. 
Couldn't be friends with her.


----------



## bergafer3

dr.pepper said:


> What are the reasons people think she is faking a chronic illness? I am honestly curious.
> 
> Lupus, bipolar....all kinds of illnesses can be a b*tch to deal with. If someone is operating with 20% of the energy of a healthy person it's difficult to do basic things. Even putting on makeup can feel difficult of overwhelming.
> 
> If you want to visit with friends, who cares if you have on makeup? I am kind of surprised to hear people's reaction to something as trivial as makeup.



100% agree.


----------



## swags

Longchamp said:


> It was like watching "mean girls" listening to the comments at the dinner table.
> Was amused how "proper" Lisa V was with her rude comments.
> At same time, confused why Yo is filming.
> 
> *No one mentioned how unlikable Lisa Rinna was last night. *
> Couldn't be friends with her.



Oh my gosh. She sure gets a kick out of herself in her interviews. I wish she hadn't returned.


----------



## bergafer3

I think yo is filming to show the process of dealing with Lyme disease, I applaud her for showing how hard it is to deal with and the things you have to go threw. My cousin has an autoimmune disorder that's  severe and life  threatening and has taken years to diagnose and people thought she was faking it or trying to look sicker than she was. But the sad truth is, like yo there brian function and energy is not there and I think yo was just  stopping by trying to be supportive of her friends birthday and she got crapped on by a lot of them. Sad, really sad. If Kyle was sick like this I can only imagine how dramatic she would be acting. She's ugly inside and out, don't know why people like her but I find her awful.


----------



## bergafer3

I don't understand why Eileen is on the show


----------



## Crystalina

Kyle should be SLAPPED over those sunglasses. [emoji34] *disgusted*


----------



## miss_ritz

I am appalled and confused why anybody is questioning Yolanda attending the dinner without makeup. Like, is it really that big of a deal? Attention seeking or not, I think we can agree there is something wrong with her, and for anyone that is battling a chronic disease, I am sure looking all perky and dolled up is not high on the list of priorities. 

Yes, she has the money to hire someone to do her makeup for her. Yes, she could have looked a lot better than she did that night. But it still begs the question, why does it matter that she has makeup on or not? Maybe it isn't as important to her to put on a front and pretend like she's well, as much as it is important to just show up to a friend's birthday dinner and support them even when you're dying (mentally/physically) inside. 

What, she's going to feel THAT much better if she puts on some makeup so she can act normal for a day? I am glad that she's risen above all this and doesn't focus on impressing such judgemental people. She probably feels much better having been able to be there for a friend's special moment, makeup or no makeup. Seriously, you ladies are cruel.


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm really happy Yolanda is making the effort to film the scenes to raise awareness about this disease and other auto immune diseases.    It takes a lot of courage on her part.    That is why she is doing the show.  It sure isn't to interact with these other judgemental castmates.  Seems to me they gave more verbal protection to the obviously chemically impaired Kim over the years then they do to Yolanda.


----------



## BarbadosBride

What Yolanda is going through a debilitating illness and high profile divorce is the "realest" thing we have seen on any of these shows. Wishing Yolanda the best.


----------



## chowlover2

I think a lot of what people respond to in the show is the editing. I imagine Yo got wind that some of the ladies were questioning her illness. I think she wanted to prove she was sick and that's why she showed up without makeup. Do people know much about it on the West Coast? It's a huge deal where I live in PA. I get tested every year. No one would question Yo here.


----------



## DC-Cutie

miss_ritz said:


> I am appalled and confused why anybody is questioning Yolanda attending the dinner without makeup. Like, is it really that big of a deal? Attention seeking or not, I think we can agree there is something wrong with her, and for anyone that is battling a chronic disease, I am sure looking all perky and dolled up is not high on the list of priorities.
> 
> Yes, she has the money to hire someone to do her makeup for her. Yes, she could have looked a lot better than she did that night. But it still begs the question, why does it matter that she has makeup on or not? Maybe it isn't as important to her to put on a front and pretend like she's well, as much as it is important to just show up to a friend's birthday dinner and support them even when you're dying (mentally/physically) inside.
> 
> What, she's going to feel THAT much better if she puts on some makeup so she can act normal for a day? I am glad that she's risen above all this and doesn't focus on impressing such judgemental people. She probably feels much better having been able to be there for a friend's special moment, makeup or no makeup. Seriously, you ladies are cruel.



If you are THAT ill, why not even attend the dinner (with makeup or not)?  Last season, she could only sit through 5 minutes of th reunion because she was so ill. Now she's back for a filing schedule, claiming to have gotten worse. 

Why on God's green earth, do that to yourself?  Seriously!

IF she really has Lyme disease, along with her children, why not use it a platform to bring awareness?  One of the daughters allegedly has Lyme disease as well, but somehow manages to travel the world modeling (yes I realize the disease affect people differently). Ive never heard any of them doing any fundraising, PSA or anything similar about the disease.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still go back to thinking her leaky implants may the reason for her issues.


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> I still go back to thinking her leaky implants may the reason for her issues.


 
I'm interested in the timeline. At this point in the show does still have her implants?


----------



## swags

tomz_grl said:


> I'm interested in the timeline. At this point in the show does still have her implants?



I googled and the article came up August 7, 2015 so I am thinking at this point she probably still has the implants.


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> If you are THAT ill, why not even attend the dinner (with makeup or not)?  Last season, she could only sit through 5 minutes of th reunion because she was so ill. Now she's back for a filing schedule, claiming to have gotten worse.
> 
> Why on God's green earth, do that to yourself?  Seriously!
> 
> IF she really has Lyme disease, along with her children, why not use it a platform to bring awareness?  One of the daughters allegedly has Lyme disease as well, but somehow manages to travel the world modeling (yes I realize the disease affect people differently). Ive never heard any of them doing any fundraising, PSA or anything similar about the disease.



I agree.  If she is that ill, she should not be adding stress to her life by going on a reality show.  Yo in past seasons was a real *****.  If she is sick I wish her well, but why would you want to deal with it with cameras around?


----------



## imgg

I just watched the old footage episode from season one.  It's amazing how much Kyle has aged.  She looked so pretty in the first season.  

Taylor in the recent footage


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm still baffled by the removal of her teeth


----------



## CanuckBagLover

miss_ritz said:


> I am appalled and confused why anybody is questioning Yolanda attending the dinner without makeup. Like, is it really that big of a deal? Attention seeking or not, I think we can agree there is something wrong with her, and for anyone that is battling a chronic disease, I am sure looking all perky and dolled up is not high on the list of priorities.
> 
> Yes, she has the money to hire someone to do her makeup for her. Yes, she could have looked a lot better than she did that night. But it still begs the question, why does it matter that she has makeup on or not? Maybe it isn't as important to her to put on a front and pretend like she's well, as much as it is important to just show up to a friend's birthday dinner and support them even when you're dying (mentally/physically) inside.
> 
> What, she's going to feel THAT much better if she puts on some makeup so she can act normal for a day? I am glad that she's risen above all this and doesn't focus on impressing such judgemental people. She probably feels much better having been able to be there for a friend's special moment, makeup or no makeup. Seriously, you ladies are cruel.




To me the issue is not whether she wore make up or not, I thought the sole purpose of her showing up casually dressed and no make up, without her hair done was to say "look how sick I am".  She really wasn't there to support her friend's birthday, the minute she show up everything revolved around her (instead of her friend) and how she looked and whether she was well. And then she left. It was a very sad desperate plea for attention.

I believe Yolanda is ill and is suffering possibly from psychological issues  like depression which can go hand in hand with chronic illness (not to mention divorce).  But if she felt showing up that way to a friend's birthday dinner party was going to silence doubters, it backfired.  

As someone who suffers from chronic pain, I empathize with Yolanda but with counseling I've also discovered that small things can make you feel emotionally better and if you feel emotionally better it will contribute to over all sense of physical well being (there are lots of scientific studies to back this up).

Last year was really rough for me. I had gone 1 1/2 years  without getting my hair cut - I didn't feel good and I figured what was the point?  I finally got my haircut with  highlights and I felt amazing!  Did it change any of my underlying health issues? No.  Did my friends care how I looked - no.  But it did help put me in better frame of mind to cope with my condition.  So I now I make point of regularly getting my haircut. 

With chronic illnesses sometimes the best thing to do is to "act" normal even when you feel like ****; that doesn't mean you are denying your illness or that some how you are faking it, it just means you trying to live the best you can without letting your illness take over every aspect of your life.


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> I agree.  If she is that ill, she should not be adding stress to her life by going on a reality show.  Yo in past seasons was a real *****.  If she is sick I wish her well, but why would you want to deal with it with cameras around?



I completely agree! She said she is so ill she can't read or write and hadn't driven in 3 years but she wants to do a reality show

She couldn't sit through the reunion and rarely wrote the Bravo blogs because she was so ill. Now when the episode is sympathic to her she can be on social media and was able to write her blog.

Also I've re-watched the earlier seasons and she was not all that nice but she writes a blog about people being compassionate etc. She was pretty mean in her first two seasons.


----------



## slang

Anyone else think it's suspect that Yo announces her seperation on the day the show premiers?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oddly she can't read or write, but can post on IG which entails taking pics AND write....  How odd


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Anyone else think it's suspect that Yo announces her seperation on the day the show premiers?



It's all very calculated. No surprise


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> Anyone else think it's suspect that Yo announces her seperation on the day the show premiers?



Yes totally.

I see some automatically blaming David for the demise of their wedding vows, but who really knows what happened.  I doubt he is a real king, but there are always two sides to a story.


----------



## slang

^ Yup, David is most likely a jerk BUT she picked him and chose to be the 4th Mrs Foster


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm still baffled by the removal of her teeth



Me too! I hope we see that dentist/Doctor explain that one this season


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm still baffled by the removal of her teeth



Who did this? What did I miss?

Erika Girardi is an odd person. She reminds me of Candis Cayne from Cait's reality show about transsexuals, physically speaking that is.


----------



## kemilia

slang said:


> Anyone else think it's suspect that Yo announces her seperation on the day the show premiers?



This for sure! How calculated! 

She's angling for her own reality show, imo (and per some gossip sites). She seems to really enjoy the attention her children bring her, it must be a drag to have once been a model with all the perks and then to see it all drift away.


----------



## kemilia

Jayne1 said:


> Who did this? What did I miss?
> 
> Erika Girardi is an odd person. She reminds me of Candis Cayne from Cait's reality show about transsexuals, physically speaking that is.


 

Its been reported she's had teeth removed to battle whatever illness she has. I personally think she probably had fillings removed, some people do that to get out the old "silver" fillings that may or may not contain mercury. But heck, maybe she said "yank the teeth too."


----------



## Jayne1

kemilia said:


> Its been reported she's had teeth removed to battle whatever illness she has. I personally think she probably had fillings removed, some people do that to get out the old "silver" fillings that may or may not contain mercury. But heck, maybe she said "yank the teeth too."



She has fake looking teeth, possibly veneers and she's had them since we've known her, so who knows what was doing under there. The veneers are back, don't they need a real tooth to attach to?


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> Oddly she can't read or write, but can post on IG which entails taking pics AND write....  How odd



I'm not a fan of posting hospital selfies. I remember when Kyle's daughter got bit by Kingsley and they posted a hospital group shot all smiles. Its not that that in itself is so bad, but its your sisters dog, you already have issues with her and it makes it look like a publicity stunt. 

Same with Yo. I believe she is sick but why put your body through more stress?

If only BH had aired before OC, Brooks may have gotten some pointers.


----------



## minimom

I feel bad for Yolanda and have known people dealing with the so-called hidden diseases and it is very difficult.  Up one day and down the next and most people are clueless on how to deal with it.      On another note, dental problems are very common when suffering from Lyme Disease.    

I feel bad for her and wish her the best.     That Malibu home was my favorite of all the HW franchises.


----------



## coconutsboston

Did anyone else see this?  

_*Heather Dubrow on Yolanda and David Foster's Divorce: "I Am Heartbroken"*_

The #RHOC 'Wife offers her take on the #RHOBH couple's split.
by Jocelyn Vena	December 2, 2015  11:36 AM ET

It was the news that kind of threw everyone for a loop, as Yolanda Foster and David Foster confirmed on Tuesday, Dec. 1 that they are divorcing. The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills couple said in a statement "sadly we have decided to go our separate ways" after four years of marriage. And while RHOBH pal Kyle Richards shared on Watch What Happens Live that "they've been struggling," Heather Dubrow is surprised by the news.

"Its sad. When I hear people are splitting up [it] makes you feel like, is anyone gonna make it? It makes you look at your relationship: Are we stable and good? I am heartbroken," the Real Housewives of Orange County actress told The Daily Dish at The Abbey in Los Angeles, where she was hosting an event for The Elizabeth Taylor AIDS Foundation. "We met them before the show. Yolanda is an amazing mother [and they are a] nice couple. Marriage is hard in general  especially in the spotlight. They both have huge careers."

Heather's husband, Terry, however had a different take on the situation, noting that David had been married three times prior to his relationship with Yolanda, who was married once before to Mohamed Hadid. This may be controversial  maybe I shouldnt say it. I think people who have a history of being married and divorced, get married and divorced," he said. If youve been married and divorced, two, three times, is it surprising? We are zebras; we have stripes. I think people are people [who] have patterns. If you get married and divorced, thats what you do. -Reporting by Paul Zahn

Below, RHOBH's Kyle Richards opens up a bit more about Yolanda and David's split during her WWHL appearance.

http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...brow-terry-dubrow-respond?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOBH


----------



## coconutsboston

coconutsboston said:


> Did anyone else see this?
> 
> _*Heather Dubrow on Yolanda and David Foster's Divorce: "I Am Heartbroken"*_
> 
> The #RHOC 'Wife offers her take on the #RHOBH couple's split.
> by Jocelyn Vena	December 2, 2015  11:36 AM ET
> 
> It was the news that kind of threw everyone for a loop, as Yolanda Foster and David Foster confirmed on Tuesday, Dec. 1 that they are divorcing. The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills couple said in a statement "sadly we have decided to go our separate ways" after four years of marriage. And while RHOBH pal Kyle Richards shared on Watch What Happens Live that "they've been struggling," Heather Dubrow is surprised by the news.
> 
> "Its sad. When I hear people are splitting up [it] makes you feel like, is anyone gonna make it? It makes you look at your relationship: Are we stable and good? I am heartbroken," the Real Housewives of Orange County actress told The Daily Dish at The Abbey in Los Angeles, where she was hosting an event for The Elizabeth Taylor AIDS Foundation. "We met them before the show. Yolanda is an amazing mother [and they are a] nice couple. Marriage is hard in general  especially in the spotlight. They both have huge careers."
> 
> Heather's husband, Terry, however had a different take on the situation, noting that David had been married three times prior to his relationship with Yolanda, who was married once before to Mohamed Hadid. This may be controversial  maybe I shouldnt say it. I think people who have a history of being married and divorced, get married and divorced," he said. If youve been married and divorced, two, three times, is it surprising? We are zebras; we have stripes. I think people are people [who] have patterns. If you get married and divorced, thats what you do. -Reporting by Paul Zahn
> 
> Below, RHOBH's Kyle Richards opens up a bit more about Yolanda and David's split during her WWHL appearance.
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...brow-terry-dubrow-respond?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOBH



Oops, I see now that it has already been addressed - I didn't look back through the previous posts far enough.  Sorry all!


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> Oddly she can't read or write, but can post on IG which entails taking pics AND write....  How odd




Exactly..it makes no sense..



DC-Cutie said:


> It's all very calculated. No surprise


 
Yep.


----------



## Sassys

I am sure he used this condo while he was still married



Yolanda and David's life after split: Sick and alone RHOBH star is holed up in ex's $3m bachelor condo while he calls lavish Peninsula hotel home

Their split announcement on Tuesday after four years of marriage came as a shock.
But it turns out that Yolanda, 53, and David Foster, 66, have been living apart for some time.
Several months ago, Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star Yolanda moved into a $3million bachelor pad that David owned before they married, while he is living in a luxury five-star hotel nearby.

The former couple, who were together for nine years, sold their Malibu dream home in October for $19.45million, but the reality star had moved out months beforehand amid her battle with Lyme disease.
David's condo, where Yolanda is living, is situated in Los Angeles' trendy Westwood area, and boasts three bedrooms and three and a half bathrooms.
The spacious open-plan living and dining room provides plenty of space, and there's also a gourmet kitchen and balcony.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...avish-Peninsula-hotel-home.html#ixzz3tHsH6NBE


----------



## coconutsboston

Jayne1 said:


> I think she had a facelift, last year, even  but why her nose is looking like a LaToya and Janet kind with the visible nostril slits is beyond me.  She's in CA and she has money, they have the best surgeons.
> 
> Also, she put layers in her hair and she was touching her hair quite a bit, like Khloe K.



Finally! She's needed layers for years.  

The new nose makes her face looks more square and manly.


----------



## zooba

Considering we know the outcome, it's going to be interesting watching any interaction between David and Yolando on the upcoming season. 

My friend's daughter works in a place that Ken and Lisa visit.  She said that all of the women flip coins or hide if he comes into the store.  When it is Lisa only- they are thrilled. So I've always watched his on screen persona knowing he is playing the part


----------



## Baglady41

zooba said:


> Considering we know the outcome, it's going to be interesting watching any interaction between David and Yolando on the upcoming season.
> 
> My friend's daughter works in a place that Ken and Lisa visit.  She said that all of the women flip coins or hide if he comes into the store.  When it is Lisa only- they are thrilled. So I've always watched his on screen persona knowing he is playing the part



What is he really like?


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> IF she really has Lyme disease, along with her children, why not use it a platform to bring awareness?  One of the daughters allegedly has Lyme disease as well, but somehow manages to travel the world modeling (yes I realize the disease affect people differently). Ive never heard any of them doing any fundraising, PSA or anything similar about the disease.



A few months ago she co-hosted a huge gala, I believe with Aly Hilfilger and one other celebrity I can't remember.   From what I remember of the pictures we will see it on the show this season because they showed a moment from the gala in the preview scenes.  It was the scene where Gigi is with Joe Jonas and Yolanda gives her a thumps up (?) sign. 

p.s. I don't disagree with your assessment of her situation at all, I think she is 20% really sick and 80% milking it, and with my little medical knowledge I think what she has/had is all about the leaky implants.


----------



## chowlover2

slang said:


> Me too! I hope we see that dentist/Doctor explain that one this season




Maybe it has something to do with mercury fillings being toxic? I've heard of them removing the fillings, but not the whole tooth.


----------



## lp640

Lisa looks so much older than what she claims.

And the pink and purple thing getting tiring.  I find her so tacky in general.


----------



## Graw

Illness or not I'm sure she wanted to grow old with her husband.  Him leaving her is likely devastating to say the least.  In their circle of friends it's even harder to accept, process and deal with.  Perhaps she wouldn't be able to put on a face sans illness because of their relationship or rather lack of one.  Certainly this didn't happen overnight and was likely years in the making, a woman knows when her husband isn't "present" in the relationship.


----------



## Jayne1

lp640 said:


> Lisa looks so much older than what she claims.
> 
> And the pink and purple thing getting tiring.  I find her so tacky in general.



Me too!


----------



## GoGlam

chowlover2 said:


> I think a lot of what people respond to in the show is the editing. I imagine Yo got wind that some of the ladies were questioning her illness. I think she wanted to prove she was sick and that's why she showed up without makeup. Do people know much about it on the West Coast? It's a huge deal where I live in PA. I get tested every year. No one would question Yo here.




Yes!


----------



## GoGlam

CanuckBagLover said:


> To me the issue is not whether she wore make up or not, I thought the sole purpose of her showing up casually dressed and no make up, without her hair done was to say "look how sick I am".  She really wasn't there to support her friend's birthday, the minute she show up everything revolved around her (instead of her friend) and how she looked and whether she was well. And then she left. It was a very sad desperate plea for attention.
> 
> I believe Yolanda is ill and is suffering possibly from psychological issues  like depression which can go hand in hand with chronic illness (not to mention divorce).  But if she felt showing up that way to a friend's birthday dinner party was going to silence doubters, it backfired.
> 
> As someone who suffers from chronic pain, I empathize with Yolanda but with counseling I've also discovered that small things can make you feel emotionally better and if you feel emotionally better it will contribute to over all sense of physical well being (there are lots of scientific studies to back this up).
> 
> Last year was really rough for me. I had gone 1 1/2 years  without getting my hair cut - I didn't feel good and I figured what was the point?  I finally got my haircut with  highlights and I felt amazing!  Did it change any of my underlying health issues? No.  Did my friends care how I looked - no.  But it did help put me in better frame of mind to cope with my condition.  So I now I make point of regularly getting my haircut.
> 
> With chronic illnesses sometimes the best thing to do is to "act" normal even when you feel like ****; that doesn't mean you are denying your illness or that some how you are faking it, it just means you trying to live the best you can without letting your illness take over every aspect of your life.




Good post!


----------



## Sassys

Crystalina said:


> Kyle should be SLAPPED over those sunglasses. [emoji34] *disgusted*



She didn't buy the glasses, the woman was showing them to her.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Maybe it has something to do with mercury fillings being toxic? I've heard of them removing the fillings, but not the whole tooth.



If it's a silver cap over the entire tooth.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

GoGlam said:


> Good post!


Thanks


----------



## DiorT

lp640 said:


> Lisa looks so much older than what she claims.
> 
> And the pink and purple thing getting tiring.  I find her so tacky in general.



I agree.  Last weekend I saw a behind the scenes thing about the show and she wanted to be referred to as Pinkie Vanderpump on the show, but the producers said no as it sounded too much like a porn star name.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I guess Yolanda is feeling much better now

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/12/04/yolanda-foster-rhobh/


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess Yolanda is feeling much better now
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/12/04/yolanda-foster-rhobh/



So I wonder if she's going to keep his name. They don't have any kids together, and they weren't married that long.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> So I wonder if she's going to keep his name. They don't have any kids together, and they weren't married that long.



Good question!


----------



## cdtracing

I didn't watch the show when it aired but caught a replay of it today.  All I can say is Yolo really is sick...whether it's lyme disease or leaky breast implants...only time will tell.  And it looks like some of the cast had some work done since last season.  Both Lisa & Ken look like they've had their eyes done.  Lisa R's face looks a little tight.  And what the F**K is up with Kyle's nose???  She looked better before any work was done.  Her face is too tight...too much filler & botox.    You ladies are not aging well or with class.   At least Kim isn't there.  She's a complete waste of space.  JMO


----------



## Susimoo

cdtracing said:


> I didn't watch the show when it aired but caught a replay of it today.  All I can say is Yolo really is sick...whether it's lyme disease or leaky breast implants...only time will tell.  And it looks like some of the cast had some work done since last season.  Both Lisa & Ken look like they've had their eyes done.  Lisa R's face looks a little tight.  And what the F**K is up with Kyle's nose???  She looked better before any work was done.  Her face is too tight...too much filler & botox.    You ladies are not aging well or with class.   At least Kim isn't there.  She's a complete waste of space.  JMO


Long time lurker!! Love this thread. 

On Yolanda....


The only poison in that woman's system is David. Now she is divorcing him and cutting him out of her life, she will recover very well. 

Someone I am very close to went through a very similar thing. She got sick. Doctors struggled to come up with a diagnosis. Eventually found something and treated her accordingly. 

It was only when, at her sickest, she left her toxic marriage, did her treatment start to work. Almost like her ex was the true source of the illness. 

I hope Yolanda recovers soon and gets back to her old fabulous ways. I also hope that in her next relationship, she will not give over all her control and that it will be a much more equal partnership.


----------



## chowlover2

There was a pic of Yo at some red carpet event tonight and she looked good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> So I wonder if she's going to keep his name. They don't have any kids together, and they weren't married that long.



Of course she will because who knows who yolanda van den herik is?


----------



## ExBagHag

I have tried buying into what Yolanda is selling over the years and I've never been completely sold. 

It seems to me that she's always tried to portray herself as someone more unique and grounded than anyone with money and looks could ever be.  It's as if she believes appearing to be genuine and deep gives her some great distinction. 

It all seems so put on to me.  Calling David my "King," referring to her children as "babies" and referring to herself as their "Mommy."  So creepy!

When she married David she married a brand.  She played along until she hit a bump in the road with her health.  The less attention she got from him the more she upped her game. 

She claims she's bringing attention to Lyme, but I don't understand how peek-a-boo robe selfies and throwbacks to her obscure modeling days do that?

This is a woman, in my view, who has a bottomless need for validation.  She's just too much.  Her divorce from my love just proves that someone caught on.  Yolanda doesn't know who she is, but she definitely is trying to sell the persona she wants.


----------



## ExBagHag

^^^and to add....

I knew someone with similar traits, albeit more obscure with less wealth. 

She would mow her lawn at 8 months pregnant so that everyone would ooh and aah at her amazing feat. 

When her contractions started, she baked a lasagna for the person taking care of her kids.  Isn't she amazing?

The list goes on, but my point is she did everything for attention.  She wanted everyone to be baffled by her above and beyond abilities. 

I saw it as nothing but an insatiable need for attention and validation...Yolanda is no different.


----------



## DC-Cutie

How long before she marries rich again, I wonder?


----------



## AECornell

Maybe Martin will take her, lol


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> How long before she marries rich again, I wonder?



Judging by her current photos she looks well enough to find love again.


----------



## chowlover2

swags said:


> Judging by her current photos she looks well enough to find love again.



Agreed!


----------



## 26Alexandra

Yolanda used to post on IG with the hashtags "get wise" and "keep the romance alive". Hope she got wiser and doesn't marry an egocentric man again.


----------



## pot_luck

ExBagHag said:


> ^^^and to add....
> 
> I knew someone with similar traits, albeit more obscure with less wealth.
> 
> She would mow her lawn at 8 months pregnant so that everyone would ooh and aah at her amazing feat.
> 
> When her contractions started, she baked a lasagna for the person taking care of her kids.  Isn't she amazing?
> 
> The list goes on, but my point is she did everything for attention.  She wanted everyone to be baffled by her above and beyond abilities.
> 
> I saw it as nothing but an insatiable need for attention and validation...Yolanda is no different.



How long did it take for you to catch on to this person?


----------



## susieserb

Yo is sick for whatever reasons and she HAS to show up to certain # of venues, in order to BE on the show.

Personally I don't think there were any ulterior motives regarding the birthday party, just fulfilling a contractual agreement.


----------



## Wildflower22

Susimoo said:


> Long time lurker!! Love this thread.
> 
> On Yolanda....
> 
> 
> The only poison in that woman's system is David. Now she is divorcing him and cutting him out of her life, she will recover very well.
> 
> Someone I am very close to went through a very similar thing. She got sick. Doctors struggled to come up with a diagnosis. Eventually found something and treated her accordingly.
> 
> It was only when, at her sickest, she left her toxic marriage, did her treatment start to work. Almost like her ex was the true source of the illness.
> 
> I hope Yolanda recovers soon and gets back to her old fabulous ways. I also hope that in her next relationship, she will not give over all her control and that it will be a much more equal partnership.




I went through this EXACT situation. If her marriage is truly beating her up, she very well may find healing once she is out of it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> Yo is sick for whatever reasons and she HAS to show up to certain # of venues, in order to BE on the show.
> 
> Personally I don't think there were any ulterior motives regarding the birthday party, just fulfilling a contractual agreement.



But nobody is forcing her to BE on the show


----------



## girlonthecoast

aecornell said:


> maybe martin will take her, lol


lol


----------



## girlonthecoast

DC-Cutie said:


> Of course she will because who knows who yolanda van den herik is?


Part of me wouldn't be surprised if she went back to being Yolanda Hadid so that it would be more apparent that she is the mom of Bella and Gigi. There's just something about her interaction with her children that makes me think she's living vicariously through them.


----------



## susieserb

http://stoopidhousewives.com/2015/1...c-fatigue-to-muchausens-momma-yolandahfoster/


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> But nobody is forcing her to BE on the show


True, but nobody forces any of these gals to do the show.  Who knows what their real reasons are for being on these silly TV programs.


----------



## ExBagHag

susieserb said:


> http://stoopidhousewives.com/2015/1...c-fatigue-to-muchausens-momma-yolandahfoster/




This was a hilarious read.  When you see all of the sick selfies in succession it gives you a clearer picture of the utter ridiculousness. 

I would love to hear about her from David Foster's point of view.


----------



## Ladybug09

girlonthecoast said:


> Part of me wouldn't be surprised if she went back to being Yolanda Hadid so that it would be more apparent that she is the mom of Bella and Gigi. There's just something about her interaction with her children that makes me think she's living vicariously through them.



Yeah, this was what I was thinking too!


----------



## Ladybug09

ExBagHag said:


> This was a hilarious read.  When you see all of the sick selfies in succession it gives you a clearer picture of the utter ridiculousness.
> 
> I would love to hear about her from David Foster's point of view.



Dangggg, they evicerated her on that blog! Yikes.

I wondered who was taking all of the sick pics too?


----------



## swags

Ladybug09 said:


> Dangggg, they evicerated her on that blog! Yikes.
> 
> I wondered who was taking all of the sick pics too?



I can't imagine taking that many healthy photos let alone sick ones.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She must have a traveling photographer to capture her most sick moments. Lol


----------



## susieserb

ExBagHag said:


> This was a hilarious read.  When you see all of the sick selfies in succession it gives you a clearer picture of the utter ridiculousness.
> 
> I would love to hear about her from David Foster's point of view.


I laughed and laughed, tears running down my cheeks.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> She must have a traveling photographer to capture her most sick moments. Lol


----------



## cdtracing

susieserb said:


> http://stoopidhousewives.com/2015/1...c-fatigue-to-muchausens-momma-yolandahfoster/



OMG!!  That's hysterical!!!  I about peed my pants laughing so hard!


----------



## junqueprincess

I just watched the preview. I'm not sure why I feel upset about Kyle being asked not to come to Nikki's wedding, uhg uncomfortable.


----------



## guccimamma

next time i get sick, i'm going to bed with my selfie stick and some soup.


----------



## Sassys

I&#8217;m Broke! Yolanda Complains To Friends About Life After Divorce

Yolanda Foster has gone from a millionaire&#8217;s wife to a soon-to-be single mom, and she&#8217;s feeling the pinch! Insiders tell RadarOnline.com that The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star is complaining to close friends that she is broke since splitting with her husband, David Foster.

Yolanda, suffering from the lingering effects of Lyme disease, has been living in David&#8217;s West L.A. condo, after they sold their Malibu mansion.

Since announcing the split earlier this month, &#8220;Yolanda has been holed up in the condo and is very unhappy,&#8221; an insider told Radar. &#8220;David hasn&#8217;t lived there for weeks, and she is absolutely miserable. The condo is in a luxury building, but Yolanda hates it.&#8221;


&#8220;David has owned the condo for years and it was his bachelor pad,&#8221; the source continued. &#8220;It&#8217;s not large and luxurious as their Malibu mansion was.&#8221;

And she&#8217;s not exactly ready to splash out on a bachelorette pad for herself.

&#8220;The only income Yolanda currently has is from her ex-husband, Mohammad Hadid,&#8221; the source claimed, &#8220;and he is no longer obligated to give her any support. Out of the goodness of Mohammad&#8217;s heart, he is helping out the mother of his three children.&#8221;

Meanwhile, Yolanda made her first public appearance since announcing her split from David at a Bravo bash in Hollywood on Thursday , and she wasn&#8217;t wearing her wedding rings.

With the Lyme disease leaving her too weak to be a full time cast member of the RHOBH, &#8220;She is vowing to get as healthy as possible, and quickly,&#8221; the source said. &#8220;She needs the paycheck because of the impending divorce.&#8221;

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/yolanda-foster-divorce-rhobh-broke-david-foster-condo/


----------



## BarbadosBride

Explains why she is staying on the show however ill she feels.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> Im Broke! Yolanda Complains To Friends About Life After Divorce
> 
> Yolanda Foster has gone from a millionaires wife to a soon-to-be single mom, and shes feeling the pinch! Insiders tell RadarOnline.com that The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star is complaining to close friends that she is broke since splitting with her husband, David Foster.
> 
> Yolanda, suffering from the lingering effects of Lyme disease, has been living in Davids West L.A. condo, after they sold their Malibu mansion.
> 
> Since announcing the split earlier this month, Yolanda has been holed up in the condo and is very unhappy, an insider told Radar. David hasnt lived there for weeks, and she is absolutely miserable. The condo is in a luxury building, but Yolanda hates it.
> 
> 
> David has owned the condo for years and it was his bachelor pad, the source continued. Its not large and luxurious as their Malibu mansion was.
> 
> And shes not exactly ready to splash out on a bachelorette pad for herself.
> 
> The only income Yolanda currently has is from her ex-husband, Mohammad Hadid, the source claimed, and he is no longer obligated to give her any support. Out of the goodness of Mohammads heart, he is helping out the mother of his three children.
> 
> Meanwhile, Yolanda made her first public appearance since announcing her split from David at a Bravo bash in Hollywood on Thursday , and she wasnt wearing her wedding rings.
> 
> With the Lyme disease leaving her too weak to be a full time cast member of the RHOBH, She is vowing to get as healthy as possible, and quickly, the source said. She needs the paycheck because of the impending divorce.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/yolanda-foster-divorce-rhobh-broke-david-foster-condo/



Doesn't she get the proceeds or at least some of it from the sale of her house which I thought sold for $19 million?

I really want to be supportive of Yolanda, as I have suffer from conditions which left me me with chronic pain, and so I want to give her the benefit of the doubt.  But I have mixed feelings, there are things about her illness that confuse me and just seem off to me.  I do feel bad about her divorce - that takes a huge emotional toll and can't help but wonder if she is suffering at least in part from severe depression.

If she is really broke, I'm wondering how much money she spent chasing "cures" all over the world.  

Call me a cynic but I predict a remarkable recovery if she is truly broke and needs the Bravo paycheck (as well as scouting out a new rich husband).


----------



## AECornell

I'm pretty sure she said on the show the first season she was on that they signed a prenup. If they were only married 4 years I doubt she is going to get much from him. David is a pro at divorce.


----------



## Michele26

Did they own the Malibu home jointly?

ETA: Just read they did own the home jointly. I have to catch up I missed the first episode too.


----------



## sydgirl

What's this about Kyle not being invited to Nicky's wedding??
She posted pics of being in London at the time of the wedding...
Thought she was close with Nicky?


----------



## ExBagHag

What I resented about YoYo were here constant references of having spent time as a "single mom."  

As a divorced person with kids, this term is so overused by women who get financial and/or care taking support from ex-husbands.  There is nothing "single mom" about that. 

That term needs to be saved for the women who do it all with no help whatsoever from an ex.


----------



## Sassys

ExBagHag said:


> What I resented about YoYo were here constant references of having spent time as a "single mom."
> 
> As a divorced person with kids, this term is so overused by women who get financial and/or care taking support from ex-husbands.  There is nothing "single mom" about that.
> 
> That term needs to be saved for the women who do it all with no help whatsoever from an ex.



This! I also roll my eyes at women who call themselves single parents and have nannies, cooks, driver and housekeepers.


----------



## guccimamma

AECornell said:


> I'm pretty sure she said on the show the first season she was on that they signed a prenup. If they were only married 4 years I doubt she is going to get much from him. David is a pro at divorce.



he probably had a 5 year clause like *****. i remember he divorced marla right before the 5 year mark, something about the prenup.


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> next time i get sick, i'm going to bed with my selfie stick and some soup.


LOL



BarbadosBride said:


> Explains why she is staying on the show however ill she feels.


Yup, that would make sense....also as to why she's pushing the girls to model...


----------



## coconutsboston

I was looking back over her Insta because I thought I recalled Yo and David on all these trips and travels this summer which would make the divorce somewhat confusing.  Now it seems more like she was seeing him off in a lot of these, not actually going with him.


----------



## pot_luck

Something mentally has to be wrong with her. What would be the reason for all those selfies? Especially when you feel so lousy.


----------



## cdtracing

ExBagHag said:


> What I resented about YoYo were here constant references of having spent time as a "single mom."
> 
> As a divorced person with kids, this term is so overused by women who get financial and/or care taking support from ex-husbands.  There is nothing "single mom" about that.
> 
> That term needs to be saved for the women who do it all with no help whatsoever from an ex.





Sassys said:


> This! I also roll my eyes at women who call themselves single parents and have nannies, cooks, driver and housekeepers.



+1000!  I agree.  I was a single mom for a few years after my divorce from my ex.  He lost his job & provided absolutely no help or assistance.  I did it all on my paycheck & I sure as hell didn't have a cook, housekeeper, nanny or driver.


----------



## slang

sydgirl said:


> What's this about Kyle not being invited to Nicky's wedding??
> She posted pics of being in London at the time of the wedding...
> Thought she was close with Nicky?



She was def at Nicky's wedding, Dorothy Wang posted pics of them there. Kim wasn't there and Kathy didn't attend Kim's daughter Mexico wedding so I'm confused by this family.
Also 2 of Kyle's daughters were in Nicky's wedding party but Kyle was disinvited? Portia was the flower girl and Farrah was a bridesmaid. How awkward to have the kids but not the Mum.

I don't think Mauricio was there - I never saw any pics of him. I guess we'll find out the story on Tues


----------



## GoGlam

The Richards sisters are definitely messed up.  I think there is such a history of strange behavior, jealousy, weird financial situations, drug abuse, gold digging, that they have serious love-hate relationships with one another.


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> next time i get sick, i'm going to bed with my selfie stick and some soup.



 &#128513;


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> This! I also roll my eyes at women who call themselves single parents and have nannies, cooks, driver and housekeepers.



Why does that bother you?

If they have the means and that's how the lifestyle the chil(ren) were accustomed to, what's the big deal. Being a single parent doesn't mean you can't have help/staff


----------



## buzzytoes

pot_luck said:


> Something mentally has to be wrong with her. What would be the reason for all those selfies? Especially when you feel so lousy.




I will be the first to admit I probably take a lot of selfies, but when I was sick (autoimmune disease) and undiagnosed was the only time I was NOT taking them because I felt so bad! If she really wanted to bring attention to Lyme Disease she would be using all of her Hollywood contacts to have a fundraiser or something, not posting pics looking sick on IG.


----------



## bisousx

pot_luck said:


> Something mentally has to be wrong with her. What would be the reason for all those selfies? Especially when you feel so lousy.



My first thought is that she must feel very lonely.

Tbh, I am kind of surprised at the reactions towards her Lyme disease. I am no Yolanda fan at all - I think I've called her vile a time or two on the forum - but there's nothing that she's done that would make me believe she is faking an illness for attention.


----------



## bisousx

buzzytoes said:


> I will be the first to admit I probably take a lot of selfies, but when I was sick (autoimmune disease) and undiagnosed was the only time I was NOT taking them because I felt so bad! If she really wanted to bring attention to Lyme Disease she would be using all of her Hollywood contacts to have a fundraiser or something, not posting pics looking sick on IG.



I don't think she has the capacity to organize or host a fundraiser. At the moment, her social media presence IS her voice bringing awareness to the disease. FWIW, my friends with the disease seem grateful that she has put a spotlight on it.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Could the terms of the prenup be revisited in the divorce to take into account her being ill and needing medical care possibly long term.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BarbadosBride said:


> Could the terms of the prenup be revisited in the divorce to take into account her being ill and needing medical care possibly long term.



Yes it could be


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Why does that bother you?
> 
> If they have the means and that's how the lifestyle the chil(ren) were accustomed to, what's the big deal. Being a single parent doesn't mean you can't have help/staff



It bothers me.


----------



## ExBagHag

http://pagesix.com/2015/12/07/foster-family-torn-apart-by-fame/


----------



## DC-Cutie

ExBagHag said:


> http://pagesix.com/2015/12/07/foster-family-torn-apart-by-fame/



Sounds like dejavu....  He had issues with Brody and Brandon being on the reality show as well and had a cold relationship after the divorce. 

David needs his ego stroked 24/7


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> It bothers me.



Obviously. I was asking why it bothers you....

But moving right along


----------



## CanuckBagLover

buzzytoes said:


> I will be the first to admit I probably take a lot of selfies, but when I was sick (autoimmune disease) and undiagnosed was the only time I was NOT taking them because I felt so bad! If she really wanted to bring attention to Lyme Disease she would be using all of her Hollywood contacts to have a fundraiser or something, not posting pics looking sick on IG.


Totally agree!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ExBagHag said:


> http://pagesix.com/2015/12/07/foster-family-torn-apart-by-fame/


Well that is sad that his children and her children are not speaking anymore - though maybe they weren't that close to begin with. But to blame the folding of his record company on RH and Yo is ridiculous.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

guccimamma said:


> he probably had a 5 year clause like *****. i remember he divorced marla right before the 5 year mark, something about the prenup.


That seems to be a common practice among millionaire men.  I think the actress Ellen Barken (who had some hits in the 80s and 90s) married some billionaire New Yorker (I forget his name) and he divorced her right before the 5 year mark to save money - after 5 years she would have gotten alot more.  Kind of makes your skin crawl that wealthy men can be so cold and view their marriage like a business deal and then just replace their wife with younger more pliable model.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> That seems to be a common practice among millionaire men.  I think the actress Ellen Barken (who had some hits in the 80s and 90s) married some billionaire New Yorker (I forget his name) and he divorced her right before the 5 year mark to save money - after 5 years she would have gotten alot more.  Kind of makes your skin crawl that wealthy men can be so cold and view their marriage like a business deal and then just replace their wife with younger more pliable model.



It was Ron Perelman and Ellen Barkin.   She got quite a nice settlement and later auctioned $20mil in jewelry that Perelman gave her.  No sympathy from me.


----------



## susieserb

ExBagHag said:


> http://pagesix.com/2015/12/07/foster-family-torn-apart-by-fame/


Makes total sense but SHAME ON HIM..


----------



## susieserb

beekmanhill said:


> It was Ron Perelman and Ellen Barkin.   She got quite a nice settlement and later auctioned $20mil in jewelry that Perelman gave her.  No sympathy from me.


Don't forget Tom Cruise and Nichole Kidman, except it was the 10 year mark.


----------



## mundodabolsa

susieserb said:


> Don't forget Tom Cruise and Nichole Kidman, except it was the 10 year mark.



Wasn't there something very specific about the timing of Katie's great escape from Tom too?  Something legal about the years?


----------



## buzzytoes

bisousx said:


> I don't think she has the capacity to organize or host a fundraiser. At the moment, her social media presence IS her voice bringing awareness to the disease. FWIW, my friends with the disease seem grateful that she has put a spotlight on it.



But she can take time out and be healthy enough to film the show? That is mostly what I don't understand about her behavior. She says one thing about being sick, then behaves in a totally different way like she is not sick. I do believe she is sick, but like a lot of people I feel like she is using it more to get attention vs actually bring attention to the disease.


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> That seems to be a common practice among millionaire men.  I think the actress Ellen Barken (who had some hits in the 80s and 90s) married some billionaire New Yorker (I forget his name) and he divorced her right before the 5 year mark to save money - after 5 years she would have gotten alot more.  Kind of makes your skin crawl that wealthy men can be so cold and view their marriage like a business deal and then just replace their wife with younger more pliable model.





beekmanhill said:


> It was Ron Perelman and Ellen Barkin.   She got quite a nice settlement and later auctioned $20mil in jewelry that Perelman gave her.  No sympathy from me.



Yes, was going to say that Ronald Perelman he gave her multimillions in fabulous jewellery which she sold after the divorce, for a bundle.


----------



## Sassys

ExBagHag said:


> http://pagesix.com/2015/12/07/foster-family-torn-apart-by-fame/



So Bravo and Yolanda put a gun to his head to appear on the show?


----------



## junqueprincess

ExBagHag said:


> http://pagesix.com/2015/12/07/foster-family-torn-apart-by-fame/




I thought he was showcased well on the show and got a ton of exposure. I guess he doesn't want to accept the sunset of his career- shame on him for blaming Yolanda. He's a pompous ***.


----------



## Jujuma

mundodabolsa said:


> Wasn't there something very specific about the timing of Katie's great escape from Tom too?  Something legal about the years?




I don't think it had anything to do with the years, except Suri was close to the age where you get really into Scientology and break from your parents to go to some whacky training school. She was lucky to get her and Suri out before he could do to her what he did to Nicole K. She never saw her children again, or if she did it was on a very limited basis and she certainly has no relationship with them. Katie's divorce/escape was carefully planned and executed. She obviously had something very good on TC that would ruin him in order for him to roll over the way he did. Would love to know what but I doubt we ever will or we will but it will be so far in the future our children will only be around to hear it and will care less! Lol.


----------



## Jujuma

CanuckBagLover said:


> To me the issue is not whether she wore make up or not, I thought the sole purpose of her showing up casually dressed and no make up, without her hair done was to say "look how sick I am".  She really wasn't there to support her friend's birthday, the minute she show up everything revolved around her (instead of her friend) and how she looked and whether she was well. And then she left. It was a very sad desperate plea for attention.
> 
> I believe Yolanda is ill and is suffering possibly from psychological issues  like depression which can go hand in hand with chronic illness (not to mention divorce).  But if she felt showing up that way to a friend's birthday dinner party was going to silence doubters, it backfired.
> 
> As someone who suffers from chronic pain, I empathize with Yolanda but with counseling I've also discovered that small things can make you feel emotionally better and if you feel emotionally better it will contribute to over all sense of physical well being (there are lots of scientific studies to back this up).
> 
> Last year was really rough for me. I had gone 1 1/2 years  without getting my hair cut - I didn't feel good and I figured what was the point?  I finally got my haircut with  highlights and I felt amazing!  Did it change any of my underlying health issues? No.  Did my friends care how I looked - no.  But it did help put me in better frame of mind to cope with my condition.  So I now I make point of regularly getting my haircut.
> 
> With chronic illnesses sometimes the best thing to do is to "act" normal even when you feel like ****; that doesn't mean you are denying your illness or that some how you are faking it, it just means you trying to live the best you can without letting your illness take over every aspect of your life.




I also suffer from chronic pain issues and totally agree. I make myself get out of bed everyday and get myself to a yoga class or barre or just a walk. For my kind of pain moving is hard but not moving makes my body lock up. Some days the last thing I want to do is shower but then I do and I feel so much better. The point is it's an effort but you have to do it for yourself. Very few people know or would guess I feel like I do but I like it that way. I have someone in my life who is totally opposite and complains about everything, drives me nuts. I know Yo has been sick for a number of years now but my guess is she has hit rock bottom now. Her relationship/marriage was probably making her feel worse, that can happen, and as it resolves itself she'll, hopefully, start to feel better. Someone asked if her medical condition would be helpful in her divorce, if the prenup is ironclad I would guess not but it may be helpful in the court of public opinion which might make him more generous in his settlement to help his public image. Time will tell but I do hope she is on her way to recovery.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Latest from Yolanda on Lyme disease
http://www.realitytea.com/2015/12/0...res-lyme-disease-treatments-kids-bella-anwar/

Given my own health issues, I really do want to be supportive of Yolanda but must admit I find her behavior very puzzling at times. The announcement that Bella and Anwar had Lyme disease was very surprising to me. Does anyone know whether this low dose immune therapy is really helpful in treating Lyme disease?  This photo along with her sick selfies seem more about generating media buzz and drawing attention to herself than promoting any helpful dialogue and understanding about Lyme disease and what effective treatments are out there.  Just confused.


----------



## buzzytoes

CanuckBagLover said:


> Latest from Yolanda on Lyme disease
> http://www.realitytea.com/2015/12/0...res-lyme-disease-treatments-kids-bella-anwar/
> 
> Given my own health issues, I really do want to be supportive of Yolanda but must admit I find her behavior very puzzling at times. The announcement that Bella and Anwar had Lyme disease was very surprising to me. Does anyone know whether this low dose immune therapy is really helpful in treating Lyme disease?  This photo along with her sick selfies seem more about generating media buzz and drawing attention to herself than promoting any helpful dialogue and understanding about Lyme disease and what effective treatments are out there.  Just confused.



I find it very interesting that those are homeopathic injections. I wonder if she has had any biologics yet, or just homeopathic medicine. Not to mention, two of those meds included are for food and inhaled allergies. The only LDA recommended for Lyme is the actual Lyme LDA, not the food and inhaled allergens LDAs. Again, I feel like the pictures are more for shock value than showing her desire to bring awareness to the disease.


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm confused as to how Anwar and Bella both have the disease. Were they all bit by the same tick? That's the only way you can contract it, right?


----------



## buzzytoes

labelwhore04 said:


> I'm confused as to how Anwar and Bella both have the disease. Were they all bit by the same tick? That's the only way you can contract it, right?



That's why I wonder if one or all of them have been misdiagnosed. It's not a common disease as it is, and now three people in the same family have it? A lot of autoimmune diseases mimic symptoms of others so it wouldn't be surprising if she has a different disease altogether.


----------



## sgj99

David thinks Real Housewives hurt his career?  his ego has no boundaries!  also, how could Yolanda think she was his "soul mate" when she was wife no.4?  she wasn't his soul mate, she was his flavor of the month.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She's so damn dramatic!  I thought she said she got all her teeth pulled out?

I do know the autoimmune diseases affect people differently, but Bella and anwar seem to be living very active lives. Meanwhile, momma laid up looking at the ceiling for 3 years...


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm dying at Kyle driving this Ferrari in 1st gear. Geeez.


----------



## GoGlam

Ahhhh so excited!!! My wedding is in Tuscany and Florence this summer and this episode is making me so happy!!!!!!!


----------



## shoegal

Kyle's sisters are nuts


----------



## coconutsboston

shoegal said:


> Kyle's sisters are nuts


The whole family, it seems like!


----------



## DC-Cutie

This is depressing to listen to.  The family dynamic makes me thankful that my family relationship is strong.  How do you invite some siblings, but not the others and the brother in law?


----------



## ExBagHag

Just finishing up the latest RHOBH episode and Yolanda is ill.  Physically, mentally, emotionally.   Sad and pathetic all at the same time.


----------



## shoegal

coconutsboston said:


> The whole family, it seems like!




Kyle seems normal to me. I honestly think Kathy is a tad bit jealous. And we know Kim's problem. I feel bad for her girls though - it's mean.


----------



## SouthTampa

GoGlam said:


> Ahhhh so excited!!! My wedding is in Tuscany and Florence this summer and this episode is making me so happy!!!!!!!


Will be beautiful.  How could it not with that setting.   Congrats!


----------



## DC-Cutie

shoegal said:


> Kyle seems normal to me. I honestly think Kathy is a tad bit jealous. And we know Kim's problem. I feel bad for her girls though - it's mean.



Kathy jealous?  Of what?


----------



## slang

How sad that 2 of Kyle's kids were not invited to their cousin's wedding. The "excuse" that is it because they are kids is so stupid, Alexia is in college


----------



## GoGlam

SouthTampa said:


> Will be beautiful.  How could it not with that setting.   Congrats!




Thank you so much! Will be going again next month to finalize details.. Never been to Italy during winter time so that should be interesting!!


----------



## GoGlam

I also think it's very strange that half the girls are IN the wedding and yet the others are not even invited? So messed up and will keep their family problems going for decades to come!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder of the wedding excuse was more about Mauricio - he's the father of the two not invited and apparently there are some issues with Mauricio and the family.  

Portia must be the youngest cousin, so her acting as flower girl makes sense. Still pretty interesting family dynamics.


----------



## slang

GoGlam said:


> I also think it's very strange that half the girls are IN the wedding and yet the others are not even invited? So messed up and will keep their family problems going for decades to come!



Yes, very strange. Come to think of it, Kim wasnt there nor were her 2 younger kids. The 2 older girls were there but they were in the wedding party with Farrah & Portia. 
I always thought Nicky was the normal one but I find it very mean not to invite all your cousins especially how close I thought the kids were


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder of the wedding excuse was more about Mauricio - he's the father of the two not invited and apparently there are some issues with Mauricio and the family.
> 
> Portia must be the youngest cousin, so her acting as flower girl makes sense. Still pretty interesting family dynamics.



Kim wasnt there & only her 2 older girls were there (in the wedding party) her 2 younger ones weren't there either. Very weird!


----------



## GoGlam

slang said:


> Yes, very strange. Come to think of it, Kim wasnt there nor were her 2 younger kids. The 2 older girls were there but they were in the wedding party with Farrah & Portia.
> 
> I always thought Nicky was the normal one but I find it very mean not to invite all your cousins especially how close I thought the kids were




Yep! I do think Kim wasn't there bc of court-mandated rehab though. That or she missed her flight haha (reference to just about every single trip they've taken!!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> This is depressing to listen to.  *The family dynamic makes me* *thankful that my family relationship is strong.*  How do you invite some siblings, but not the others and the brother in law?



Same here!


----------



## GoGlam

Watching Gigi on the VS fashion show... She's a bit stiff and awkward and stands out in a bad way on the runway


----------



## chowlover2

I imagine Rick Hilton was not too thrilled with Mauricio leaving and starting The Agency. I also think Kim and Kathy are jealous of Kyle these days. Kim had her heyday as a child actor, Kathy snagged Rick Hilton, and nothing since. Kyle was more of a late bloomer. It seems her clothing store is successful, her hubby's business is going gangbusters, and she has success on the show. That Richards family is a nest of vipers!


----------



## GoGlam

chowlover2 said:


> I imagine Rick Hilton was not too thrilled with Mauricio leaving and starting The Agency. I also think Kim and Kathy are jealous of Kyle these days. Kim had her heyday as a child actor, Kathy snagged Rick Hilton, and nothing since. Kyle was more of a late bloomer. It seems her clothing store is successful, her hubby's business is going gangbusters, and she has success on the show. That Richards family is a nest of vipers!




Exactly!


----------



## chowlover2

What are these worms Yo was talking about? I've heard of parasites, but where did she pick those up?


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> I imagine Rick Hilton was not too thrilled with Mauricio leaving and starting The Agency. I also think Kim and Kathy are jealous of Kyle these days.


Oh, good point about Mauricio!

Also, Kathy tried to be famous in her own right. She had a reality show of her own that didn't finish the season,  iirc.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> Oh, good point about Mauricio!
> 
> Also, Kathy tried to be famous in her own right. She had a reality show of her own that didn't finish the season,  iirc.




I think it's definitely sour grapes on their part. I truly feel bad for Kyle as she has seemed close to her nieces and nephews.


----------



## Baglady41

Wow Ken was being really catty. Kyle's family is a mess. Such a shame about her daughters being excluded. I hate to see kids being dragged into these messy situations with adults. I know it's only been 2 episodes but I'm over Yolanda and her Lyme disease storyline.


----------



## Jayne1

Lisa V always looks like she's in costume.


----------



## VickyB

Watching the epi now. Did ya'll catch the box of Patrone on Yo's night table? It's visible for a split sec and then it's gone in the next shot. It was in the scene when Lisa and Eileen visit w/ Yo in her bedroom. I guess tequila is on the approved med list.


----------



## nastasja

Ken's been letting it all hang out this season. Never seems to have anything nice to say about anyone; he's very *****y.


----------



## Cc1213

GoGlam said:


> I also think it's very strange that half the girls are IN the wedding and yet the others are not even invited? So messed up and will keep their family problems going for decades to come!




Eh, I think it's odd too, but I also feel like Kyle isn't being very forthcoming. Seems like there is more to the situation than what she's giving us.


----------



## caitlin1214

Cc1213 said:


> Eh, I think it's odd too, but I also feel like Kyle isn't being very forthcoming. Seems like there is more to the situation than what she's giving us.



Part of me thinks it's past issues, as well as Kathy and Kyle's disagreement over how to deal with Kim and then the other part of me thinks it's Kathy not agreeing with Kyle's new TV series. 

(In the last episode, Kyle said that Kathy said something to the effect of fearing how their family would look when stuff is aired on TV.)


----------



## junqueprincess

Yolanda sat there staged on her bed, the bed was made, yet she couldn't throw on a yoga outfit? 

And medicines including herbal and natural remedies can cause reactions to each other. After 4-5 drugs no one can anticipate how they react to each other, let alone a 100 drugs. I feel between her treatments and self medicating she could seriously confusing the situation.

Was it my imagination or when David let the dentist she said aren't you glad you married me and the mic caught him saying no!


----------



## Michele26

junqueprincess said:


> Yolanda sat there staged on her bed, the bed was made, yet she couldn't throw on a yoga outfit?
> 
> And medicines including herbal and natural remedies can cause reactions to each other. After 4-5 drugs no one can anticipate how they react to each other, let alone a 100 drugs. I feel between her treatments and self medicating she could seriously confusing the situation.
> 
> *Was it my imagination or when David let the dentist she said aren't you glad you married me and the mic caught him saying no!*


*
*

First he said sarcastically "thrilled," then he said "no."


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> [/B]
> 
> First he said sarcastically "thrilled," then he said "no."



  truth in jest


----------



## slang

Didn't David also ask the dentist when they could have sex, if ok after 48 hrs or something like that


----------



## Sassys

Damn, David couldn't even stay at the dentist to escort her to the car or home. What kind of drive by visit was that???

Kathy/Nicky said no kids at the wedding; Alexa is in college and Sophia is well in her teens. Not exactly kids. No kids at a wedding means under 14.

I noticed at Yolanda's condo, there is not a single picture of David. In the old house, there were couple pics all over and wedding pics.


----------



## tomz_grl

I'm watching now...
Just saw that scene with Yo and David and you can tell there he is CHECKED OUT! 


I don't know what to think about Yolanda. I can't imagine faking it to the point of having teeth pulled. She looks completely run down and swollen and a little yellow.


----------



## tomz_grl

What was up with that lady showing them her medicine closet? I'd fire her in a heartbeat!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> What was up with that lady showing them her medicine closet? I'd fire her in a heartbeat!



That was odd as hell...  Wanna see?  Like what medical professional says that?  

Well wait, was she a nurse or one these self,proclaimed holistic types?


----------



## slang

tomz_grl said:


> What was up with that lady showing them her medicine closet? I'd fire her in a heartbeat!



Yo was probably pissed she didn't think of it first to take a pic of "her closet" for her Instagram, she posts pics of her meds all the time


----------



## tomz_grl

Ken is starting to get 'nasty old man' syndrome. It's not a good look!


----------



## ExBagHag

I see an almost 52-year old former model who is no longer solely identified by her looks because her looks aren't as important as she ages. 

I see a woman who overly identifies as "mommy" and whose kids are growing up, moving out and having more mainstream success than she ever did. 

I see a woman whose first husband cheated on her despite her beauty and self identified goodness. 

I see a woman who thought she found a new trophy husband who ended up being more about himself than about her. 

I see a woman who got bitten by a tick and has turned a hiccup into a prolonged illness that through her treatment has created other problems, mostly psychosomatic.  

I see a woman who is lonely, depressed and desperate for attention and validation. 

I see a sad woman.


----------



## krasavitza

Is it just me or did it look like Yolanda was caught in a lie when she said she had a parasite infection and Eileen asked her how she got it.... she kinda froze up and then her face just look uncomfortable and straight up like she was lying. 


I really wanted to believe Yolanda was being honest about her illness, but where there's smoke, there's fire...... and its starting to look like shes just crazy!


Also, Lisa V seems to be throwing shade and I feel like she knows more than what shes letting on about Yolanda. Being that shes such good friends with Mohammed I wouldn't be surprised if he told Lisa Yolanda's secret (which is that shes a delusional, possibly pathological liar!)


----------



## angelcove

chowlover2 said:


> I imagine Rick Hilton was not too thrilled with Mauricio leaving and starting The Agency. I also think Kim and Kathy are jealous of Kyle these days. Kim had her heyday as a child actor, Kathy snagged Rick Hilton, and nothing since. Kyle was more of a late bloomer. It seems her clothing store is successful, her hubby's business is going gangbusters, and she has success on the show. That Richards family is a nest of vipers!




It seems so strange to me that they're jealous of each other instead of being sincerely happy for one other. Aside from Kim's addiction issues, they should all be grateful for their success & family. We r all dysfunctional...our families aren't perfect but my goodness, they take the cake!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ExBagHag said:


> I see an almost 52-year old former model who is no longer solely identified by her looks because her looks aren't as important as she ages.
> 
> I see a woman who overly identifies as "mommy" and whose kids are growing up, moving out and having more mainstream success than she ever did.
> 
> I see a woman whose first husband cheated on her despite her beauty and self identified goodness.
> 
> I see a woman who thought she found a new trophy husband who ended up being more about himself than about her.
> 
> I see a woman who got bitten by a tick and has turned a hiccup into a prolonged illness that through her treatment has created other problems, mostly psychosomatic.
> 
> I see a woman who is lonely, depressed and desperate for attention and validation.
> 
> I see a sad woman.



Agree.  Very sad woman.  I do think she is ill but also believe there are psychological issues going on.  I hope she finds herself.


----------



## DC-Cutie

You see all that. When I just see a woman looking for attention...


----------



## DiorT

Yo is totally seeking attention.  Anyone notice how she was sitting up fine in the bed, but when she heard Lisa and Eileen come in she took off her glasses and curled in a fetal position on the bed?


----------



## ExBagHag

DiorT said:


> Yo is totally seeking attention.  Anyone notice how she was sitting up fine in the bed, but when she heard Lisa and Eileen come in she took off her glasses and curled in a fetal position on the bed?




I did notice that.  Very strange.  It was as if she was checking her phone between takes and then the cameras started rolling...."cue the friends stopping by....cue the fetal position.....and ACTION!!"


----------



## Megs

chowlover2 said:


> What are these worms Yo was talking about? I've heard of parasites, but where did she pick those up?




Yes! How'd she get those?!


----------



## Megs

Of course this is all for tv so everything can be exaggerated, but what's being shared with Yolanda is sad. Some people that get sick end up living a "sick life" - and it can be hard when you have a chronic illness to not become that illness. But ya, she def was sitting up in bed ok and when she heard Lisa and Eileen were coming she slumped down and curled up, so weird


----------



## pursegrl12

ExBagHag said:


> I see an almost 52-year old former model who is no longer solely identified by her looks because her looks aren't as important as she ages.
> 
> I see a woman who overly identifies as "mommy" and whose kids are growing up, moving out and having more mainstream success than she ever did.
> 
> I see a woman whose first husband cheated on her despite her beauty and self identified goodness.
> 
> I see a woman who thought she found a new trophy husband who ended up being more about himself than about her.
> 
> I see a woman who got bitten by a tick and has turned a hiccup into a prolonged illness that through her treatment has created other problems, mostly psychosomatic.
> 
> I see a woman who is lonely, depressed and desperate for attention and validation.
> 
> I see a sad woman.




on.point.


----------



## pursegrl12

ExBagHag said:


> I did notice that.  Very strange.  It was as if she was checking her phone between takes and then the cameras started rolling...."cue the friends stopping by....cue the fetal position.....and ACTION!!"



yep!!!


----------



## kemilia

DiorT said:


> Yo is totally seeking attention.  Anyone notice how she was sitting up fine in the bed, but when she heard Lisa and Eileen come in she took off her glasses and curled in a fetal position on the bed?




I did, and then I yelled "what a faker!"


----------



## kemilia

And the "Health Advocate--Daisy." What is her role, except to probably get a darn good salary to "help" out a sick (in many, many ways) woman. Just tell the rich lady whatever she wants to hear. Sad.


----------



## pursegrl12

And for sure yo made sure the medical advocate opened those closet doors for the camera


----------



## kemilia

I noticed that Ken' last name Todd was used a few times last night (like when Kyle was driving and using her voice activated phone to call "Lisa Todd"). That was new to me. 

And Lisa complaining about the lack of AC in the car while wearing a big old hat and a sweater. Why was she wearing that hat in the car? Whoever said earlier that she always seems to be wearing costumes is right. She's snarking about Kyle always wearing moo-moos (she was wearing one in a later scene too).

Seems the newbie will be introduced next week. Is she a stripper or something? That was some outfit she had on.

I love this show.


----------



## Sassys

I just got an email from Joss & Main; seems Lisa has her own housewares collection now.

Vanderpump Beverly Hills
https://popcultureliving.com/product-category/lisa-vanderpump/


----------



## beekmanhill

Note to Kyle, Sophia Loren was (and is) tall!   Kyle is very short, as Lisa, who isn't so tall herself, snarkily pointed out.

If Brandi had gone on and on and on about Kyle being invited/not invited to the wedding of the century, heads would roll.  Its OK when Lisa V does it, I guess.


----------



## Love Of My Life

It woud be very sad to think Yo's sickness is not real.. She commented it has
been 3 years & she has explored so many different treatments worldwide &
she has subjected herself to much physical pain & distress...

Some of these gals can be very mean spirited. Lisa does have a good sense
of humor about herself but also do notice Ken developing a mean streak

In general, much too much family issues being discussed & most of it is
rather trivial


----------



## Sassys

'Chronic illness changed our dynamic': Yolanda Foster addresses why marriage to David crumbled in a call to Andy Cohen's show... and gets sweet tweet of support from Lady Gaga


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ar-calls-Andy-Cohen-s-show.html#ixzz3tqO8Qqp3


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can she just STFU already!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Most chronically ill patients don't like attention brought to their illness.
I hope someone put Yo on strong anti depressant. 
She's struggling through midlife.  

No sickness and health vows by "my love".  Kick him to the curb.
I would guess their wealth is on par.


----------



## ExBagHag

DC-Cutie said:


> Can she just STFU already!!!




This.


----------



## ExBagHag

After reading the Daily Mail quotes with Yolanda's version of things....it seems she is simplifying the fact that chronic illness broke them up.   

It is Yolanda's identification with chronic illness that broke them up and is what made me break up with her too. [emoji51]


----------



## tesi

My gut instinct with Yolanda is that she is suffering with some of the issues that accompany menopause AND some sort of mental illness.   I truly hope she gets it together.   She has a lot to be proud of.  Accumulating quite a bit of wealth through husbands but More importantly  putting her daughters at the forefront so that their careers took off.   Her individual accomplishments right now don't amount to much.


----------



## Jayne1

kemilia said:


> And the "Health Advocate--Daisy." What is her role, except to probably get a darn good salary to "help" out a sick (in many, many ways) woman. Just tell the rich lady whatever she wants to hear. Sad.



Yes, her role was to hold Yo's hand and comb her hair after the dental procedure.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, her role was to hold Yo's hand and comb her hair after the dental procedure.



:giggles:


----------



## buzzytoes

So she is blaming the divorce on her illness, instead of accepting the fact that she was just the latest in a long line of trophy wives. I wonder if she has tried any medicine that is not holistic. I am all for putting less poison in your body, but there are just some times when that is the only cure.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> So she is blaming the divorce on her illness, instead of accepting the fact that she was just the latest in a long line of trophy wives. I wonder if she has tried any medicine that is not holistic. I am all for putting less poison in your body, but there are just some times when that is the only cure.



There were prescription bottles in her medicine closet.


----------



## chowlover2

Did anyone notice she was barefoot while having her dental procedure? I buzzed through the show a second time as someone called while I was watching and I missed a lot. Who does that? 

Honestly, at this point I think Yo is wasting a lot of time and money on health nonsense. That closet of meds says that it all. I do think she has a real problem, but has gone way over the top with it. And I think leaking breast implants are a large part of her problems. These issues are not going to resolve overnight, she is looking for a quick fix and it is not going to happen.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> D*id anyone notice she was barefoot while having her dental procedure? I buzzed through the show a second time as someone called while I was watching and I missed a lot. Who does that? *
> 
> Honestly, at this point I think Yo is wasting a lot of time and money on health nonsense. That closet of meds says that it all. I do think she has a real problem, but has gone way over the top with it. And I think leaking breast implants are a large part of her problems. These issues are not going to resolve overnight, she is looking for a quick fix and it is not going to happen.



I said the same thing! I was thinking maybe she had flip flops on and they fell off, but I was to tired to rewind, to see what was on her feet when she got there.


----------



## TC1

It's so BS to be all "holistic" and have plastic surgery, fake boobs, fake teeth. Give me a break with the "all natural remedies".


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> You see all that. When I just see a woman looking for attention...


 
Ita..




tomz_grl said:


> Ken is starting to get 'nasty old man' syndrome. It's not a good look!


 
This made me lol..


----------



## beekmanhill

She was in Cedars for about two weeks at the beginning of the illness, and again at St. John when she had a bad relapse.   So she has tried traditional medicine.  

Holistic practitioners tend to prescribe many "natural" medicines.  I guarantee if I went to a nutritionist or a holistic doctor today, even being reasonably healthy, I'd walk out with a shopping bag full of bottles.  

I'm still giving her the benefit of the doubt that she is ill.  I might not agree with the way she is going forward treating it, but on the other hand I give her kudos for her guts in trying all these approaches.  Somebody has to be a pioneer.


http://www.lyme-disease-research-da...g_files/yolanda-foster-speaks-about-lyme.html


----------



## AECornell

If you FF to the 7:50 mark, it's David talking about Yolanda at his Walk of Fame speech. Guess she wasn't really the true love of his life after all... They are playing the older seasons here and they just showed that episode today.

http://youtu.be/BZl3iDKbcS4


----------



## needloub

Yolanda's illness has me a bit perplexed in regards to her illness...do we have a definite diagnosis? Does she really have Lyme's disease or has it been due to her leaky implant?


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> I*'m confused as to how Anwar and Bella both have the disease. Were they all bit by the same tick? *That's the only way you can contract it, right?



I'm confused too


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She's so damn dramatic!  I thought she said she got all her teeth pulled out?
> 
> I do know the autoimmune diseases affect people differently, but Bella and anwar seem to be living very active lives. *Meanwhile, momma laid up looking at the ceiling for 3 years...*


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm surprised she would try to blame her leaky implant, cavities, hair dye, and make up on her illness if her son and daughter supposedly have the same disease.


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> Yolanda's illness has me a bit perplexed in regards to her illness...do we have a definite diagnosis? Does she really have Lyme's disease or has it been due to her leaky implant?



I think if she is ill, it's due to the leaky implant. 

But whatever she has or doesn't have she's gonna ride this mutha until the wheels fall off....or at least until the divorce decree is signed and she's happy with her spousal support/alimony


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well damn. What have I been missing.


----------



## buzzytoes

beekmanhill said:


> She was in Cedars for about two weeks at the beginning of the illness, and again at St. John when she had a bad relapse.   So she has tried traditional medicine.
> 
> Holistic practitioners tend to prescribe many "natural" medicines.  I guarantee if I went to a nutritionist or a holistic doctor today, even being reasonably healthy, I'd walk out with a shopping bag full of bottles.
> 
> I'm still giving her the benefit of the doubt that she is ill.  I might not agree with the way she is going forward treating it, but on the other hand I give her kudos for her guts in trying all these approaches.  Somebody has to be a pioneer.
> 
> 
> http://www.lyme-disease-research-da...g_files/yolanda-foster-speaks-about-lyme.html



So she is back at 80%, but has never mentioned that in any of the posts on her IG, nor that she was in Florida. Though she was sure to mention she went to Germany and Mexico for treatments. This is why I have a hard time feeling like she is actually getting any real help. She posts her pills, her hyperbaric treatments, her blood being drawn, but nowhere has she said she feels better, only that she is sick.


----------



## beekmanhill

buzzytoes said:


> So she is back at 80%, but has never mentioned that in any of the posts on her IG, nor that she was in Florida. Though she was sure to mention she went to Germany and Mexico for treatments. This is why I have a hard time feeling like she is actually getting any real help. She posts her pills, her hyperbaric treatments, her blood being drawn, but nowhere has she said she feels better, only that she is sick.



I think that speech was from a few years ago.  She may have been at 80& then, but relapsed again.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Did anyone notice she was barefoot while having her dental procedure? I buzzed through the show a second time as someone called while I was watching and I missed a lot. Who does that?
> 
> Honestly, at this point I think Yo is wasting a lot of time and money on health nonsense. That closet of meds says that it all. I do think she has a real problem, but has gone way over the top with it. And I think leaking breast implants are a large part of her problems. These issues are not going to resolve overnight, she is looking for a quick fix and it is not going to happen.



Lisa had a point: if she's doing those things all at once, how does she know which ones are actually working?


I feel bad for her. At this point, she's trying a bunch of snake oils.


----------



## buzzytoes

beekmanhill said:


> I think that speech was from a few years ago.  She may have been at 80& then, but relapsed again.



That makes much more sense then. I thought it was recent.


----------



## guccimamma

needloub said:


> Yolanda's illness has me a bit perplexed in regards to her illness...do we have a definite diagnosis? Does she really have Lyme's disease or has it been *due to her leaky implant*?



i've wondered that for a long time.


----------



## guccimamma

maybe her body just got sick of all the lemons and cayenne pepper.


----------



## shopETOH

I agree with all of what's been posted.  Yo's illness is getting very bizarre.  I'm a doctor and without knowing her whole medical file obviously the stuff just doesn't add up.  I really liked her at the start and now she's just starting to go down a bad path.  I hope she gets on some treatment for whatever is really at the root of this and gets some help.  It seems maybe she had some real issues, but I wonder if all of her treatments are now causing more issues.  Some of the things she photographs herself doing are highly experimental.  Many supplements aren't regulated and have heavy metals in them.  I'm open to holistic aids for some things, etc and open minded but she just looks sicker and sicker. 

Anyone know what the white blingy purse Lisa was carrying was?  I think it had her initials and she was in a scene with Lisa?  I'd have to watch it again to recall exactly.


----------



## lallybelle

I thought she said the leaky implant was exacerbating  her symptoms, not that they actually caused her illness.


----------



## labelwhore04

shopETOH said:


> I agree with all of what's been posted.  Yo's illness is getting very bizarre.  I'm a doctor and without knowing her whole medical file obviously the stuff just doesn't add up.  I really liked her at the start and now she's just starting to go down a bad path.  I hope she gets on some treatment for whatever is really at the root of this and gets some help.  It seems maybe she had some real issues,* but I wonder if all of her treatments are now causing more issues.  Some of the things she photographs herself doing are highly experimental.*  Many supplements aren't regulated and have heavy metals in them.  I'm open to holistic aids for some things, etc and open minded but she just looks sicker and sicker.
> 
> Anyone know what the white blingy purse Lisa was carrying was?  I think it had her initials and she was in a scene with Lisa?  I'd have to watch it again to recall exactly.



^ I was thinking the same. Is it possible that all these holistic  "treatments" are making her more ill? I didn't understand the taking the  mercury out of her teeth, that seemed a bit extreme. I hope she's been diagnosed and gotten multiple opinions by medical doctors and not just holistic practitioners. I don't doubt that she's actually sick but she's starting to come off as a hypochondriac.

On another note, i dont understand why Kyles daughters weren't invited to Nickis wedding? I know Kyle was having issues with her sisters but why would that affect the kids?


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> maybe her body just got sick of all the lemons and cayenne pepper.



I mean what sick person goes on the master cleanse????


----------



## DC-Cutie

she's def a hypochondriac


labelwhore04 said:


> ^ I was thinking the same. Is it possible that all these holistic  "treatments" are making her more ill? I didn't understand the taking the  mercury out of her teeth, that seemed a bit extreme. I hope she's been diagnosed and gotten multiple opinions by medical doctors and not just holistic practitioners. I don't doubt that she's actually sick but she's starting to come off as a hypochondriac.
> 
> On another note, i dont understand why Kyles daughters weren't invited to Nickis wedding? I know Kyle was having issues with her sisters but why would that affect the kids?



i think they weren't invited out of spite.  The reason was, no kids invited, but her children aren't kids, except for Portia who was in the wedding.


----------



## Ladybug09

ExBagHag said:


> I see an almost 52-year old former model who is no longer solely identified by her looks because her looks aren't as important as she ages.
> 
> I see a woman who overly identifies as "mommy" and whose kids are growing up, moving out and having more mainstream success than she ever did.
> 
> I see a woman whose first husband cheated on her despite her beauty and self identified goodness.
> 
> I see a woman who thought she found a new trophy husband who ended up being more about himself than about her.
> 
> I see a woman who got bitten by a tick and has turned a hiccup into a prolonged illness that through her treatment has created other problems, mostly *psychosomatic*.
> 
> I see a woman who is lonely, depressed and desperate for attention and validation.
> 
> I see a sad woman.



All of this.

And I said the psychsomatic a few pages back.


----------



## lallybelle

Looks like David's people have a different take than Yo's.

*Yolanda Foster's 'Obsession with Fame' Caused Split From David, Say Sources
*
http://www.people.com/article/yolanda-foster-david-foster-divorce-obsession-fame


----------



## pot_luck

From the link above:

"Things in the marriage came to a head because Yolanda's disease affects her when she wants it to affect her, she was never there for David, but when it came to the reality show and her kids, she was ready to go and willing," says a source.

ETA: The article is painting her as a fame hungry user.


----------



## GoGlam

Uhm, the whole his family started to hate her after she started on RHOBH makes NO SENSE!!!! She was on the Dutch version before they even got married!!  His daughters definitely dislike her because she is getting more information and no one knows who they are.  Their show is only a parody of reality TV because they were trying to do something different and aren't interesting enough to JUST do reality TV.

I do believe the whole Yolanda not paying enough attention to David is true in terms of how he feels.  He is the type that needs a woman to wait at home for him all day and have dinner and a bath ready! Gross.


----------



## bisousx

ExBagHag said:


> I see an almost 52-year old former model who is no longer solely identified by her looks because her looks aren't as important as she ages.
> 
> I see a woman who overly identifies as "mommy" and whose kids are growing up, moving out and having more mainstream success than she ever did.
> 
> I see a woman whose first husband cheated on her despite her beauty and self identified goodness.
> 
> I see a woman who thought she found a new trophy husband who ended up being more about himself than about her.
> 
> I see a woman who got bitten by a tick and has turned a hiccup into a prolonged illness that through her treatment has created other problems, mostly psychosomatic.
> 
> I see a woman who is lonely, depressed and desperate for attention and validation.
> 
> I see a sad woman.




I think she is sad and lonely after being confined to her apt for long periods of time, but I don't think she is making up her symptoms. I can't imagine a former model who married rich that would rather pretend to be in bed, weak and sick, than travel the world with her husband, go to the most fabulous events and try to be queen bee like she has done in the past on the show. It doesn't add up to me.


----------



## bisousx

shoegal said:


> Kyle seems normal to me. I honestly think Kathy is a tad bit jealous. And we know Kim's problem. I feel bad for her girls though - it's mean.



From the articles I've read about Kathy, I would hardly think that she is jealous of Kyle. Kathy married very well (and Rick is devoted to her) and it seems like her/ Rick live out of touch with reality. The upbringing of their children is proof of this. If anything, they always get what they want and something that Kyle/Mauricio did must have a struck a chord with them, hence the cattiness of inviting some nieces and not inviting others.


----------



## DiorT

Now more info is coming out about Bella and Anwar....

http://www.realitytea.com/2015/12/0...-yolanda-foster-prepares-baggies-pills-bella/

Bella Hadid Opens Up About Her Battle With Chronic Lyme Disease; Yolanda Foster Prepares Baggies Of Pills For Bella
by Melissa on December 9th, 2015
Bella Hadid talks Lyme disease

Bella Hadid recently opened up about her battle against chronic Lyme disease for the first time since mommie dearest, Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Yolanda Foster, outed Bella and her brother, Anwar Hadid, as sufferers. Bella, Anwar, and Yolanda were all diagnosed in 2012, and according to Bella, they believe they were infected &#8220;during contact with their horses.&#8221;

Drive part-time, full-time, or anytime with Uber!

Horses were a huge part of Bella&#8216;s life until recently; so much so, she hoped to compete in equestrian events at the 2016 Olympics. &#8220;That was my goal,&#8221; she shared, &#8220;but I didn&#8217;t know I was going to get sick. I was exhausted all the time. It affected my memory, so I suddenly would not remember how to drive to Santa Monica from Malibu, where I lived. I couldn&#8217;t ride. I was just too sick. I had to sell my horse because I couldn&#8217;t take care of it.&#8221;  I feel sad for Bella.

CLICK CONTINUE READING FOR MORE!

Yolanda Foster

Bella continued, &#8220;I stopped driving because I kept crashing, because my brain just stopped working.&#8221; Recalling her DUI, she said, &#8220;It was when I first got sick. It was a dark time.&#8221;

Drivers (Born Before 1960) Hit with a Big Surprise


Lands' End Holiday
Sponsored by Lands' End
We wait all year for these moments. Celebrate the season with full hearts and generous hands.
Too ill to train for the Olympics, Bella turned to modeling, &#8220;If I had the chance to succeed in riding, I might not have modeled.&#8221;

Bella shared, &#8220;This was my first full season. I was so exhausted. I only did 13 shows &#8211; just request casting. The show girls do, like, 12 shows a day. I only did one or two shows a day and I was like, &#8216;I need to go to sleep.&#8217; I thought, &#8216;Maybe I&#8217;m just a p-ssy.'&#8221;

Note: this interview was done in person, with Stephanie Rafanelli from Evening Standard, over lunch and Stephanie noted that Bella ordered hard-boiled eggs for lunch. Then, towards the end of their chat, Stephanie shared:

&#8220;Her mother was left, she says, unable to read, write, or watch television. &#8216;Anything loud was too much. We used to listen to music in the car together and sing. She hasn&#8217;t listened to music or watched a movie in four years.&#8217; Yolanda is being treated with long-term intravenous antibiotics, but Bella, intolerant to the drugs, is now trying a course of alternative treatment. When she finishes her boiled eggs, she pulls out three plastic bags of around 30 pills &#8211; &#8216;my mother makes these little baggies for me&#8217; &#8211; and dutifully swallows them one by one with green tea. Bella is also on a three-week detox to cleanse her system.&#8221;

Where to begin?

First, Yolanda hasn&#8217;t listened to music in four years?!? Yeah, NO. We&#8217;ve seen her listen to David play (Shh! David&#8217;s playing!!) on RHOBH, not to mention the Grammy-snubbed &#8220;finger banging&#8221; collaboration between Brandi and Babyface, and we&#8217;ve seen her at concerts on RHOBH and on Instagram.


Walking Dead Star's Epic Response After Fan Bites Him
Now this is some real like zombie action! The Walking Dead star Norman Reedus was bit by a fan at a convention and no, we are not kidding! To put it ...



Second, Bella ate boiled eggs and 30 pills for lunch?!? The hell? And knowing that Yolanda prepares baggies of pills &#8211; you know there are breakfast baggies and dinner baggies as well &#8211; for Bella doesn&#8217;t sit well.

Bella shared, &#8220;I still have Lyme in my spine; my back has been in excruciating pain for three years. I have it in all my joints and it goes up to my brain so sometimes I have trouble with putting together sentences. I go to sleep at 10 pm and wake up at 10 am fully exhausted.&#8221; Still, she said she feels about 60% well, which is the exact % Yolanda said about her own health on Watch What Happens Live last night.


----------



## bisousx

How sad  She is so young.

My friends who have Lyme disease are also young, in their early 30s. I hate to think that's how they are feeling, as I have never asked them in depth about their illness.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok, so I'll be the first to admit, I'm not up on all the Lyme disease knowledge, but I didn't know it could be centralized to a point in the body. So to say you have it in your spine sounds like something a quack would say



> Bella shared, &#8220;I still have Lyme in my spine; my back has been in excruciating pain for three years. I have it in all my joints and it goes up to my brain so sometimes I have trouble with putting together sentences. I go to sleep at 10 pm and wake up at 10 am fully exhausted.&#8221; Still, she said she feels about 60% well, which is the exact % Yolanda said about her own health on Watch What Happens Live last night.


----------



## Crystalina

bisousx said:


> From the articles I've read about Kathy, I would hardly think that she is jealous of Kyle. Kathy married very well (and Rick is devoted to her) and it seems like her/ Rick live out of touch with reality. The upbringing of their children is proof of this. If anything, they always get what they want and something that Kyle/Mauricio did must have a struck a chord with them, hence the cattiness of inviting some nieces and not inviting others.




Alexis and Sophia weren't invited because of the dog bite issue.

Kathy is pissed at Kyle for how she handled Kingsley attacking her daughter. Kathy thinks Kyle should be more protective of Kim and the Hiltons were upset with Kyle and the girls for posting a hospital photo on Instagram while getting treatment for the bite.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I do agree about the hospital,pic of the dog bite on IG. Some people over share


----------



## Tropigal3

lallybelle said:


> Looks like David's people have a different take than Yo's.
> 
> *Yolanda Foster's 'Obsession with Fame' Caused Split From David, Say Sources
> *
> http://www.people.com/article/yolanda-foster-david-foster-divorce-obsession-fame



Well we don't really know the whole truth and the media is famous for twisting the truth.  

In any case, I'm sure that with her being sick for so long didn't help the situation either.  I can't imagine having a prolonged illness.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tropigal3 said:


> Well we don't really know the whole truth and the media is famous for twisting the truth.
> 
> In any case, I'm sure that with her being sick for so long didn't help the situation either.  I can't imagine having a prolonged illness.



But didn't he take a vow - in sicknes and in health?  

Sure it puts a strain on a relationship, but when you love someone you stick by, care for them. 

And this bish ain't sick!!  Call me heartless but she's as sick as Brooks - all in the head, mental.


----------



## Crystalina

Interesting!!!!
http://stoopidhousewives.com/2015/1...sent-hfkyle-legal-notice-re-hfkyles-new-show/


----------



## buzzytoes

So Bella is blaming her DUI on the Lyme Disease???


----------



## Megs

shopETOH said:


> Anyone know what the white blingy purse Lisa was carrying was?  I think it had her initials and she was in a scene with Lisa?  I'd have to watch it again to recall exactly.



Dee Ocleppo - she is Tommy Hilfiger's wife and has a really nice high-end bag line. Lisa has been seen carrying a pink Dee Ocleppo bag too! 



buzzytoes said:


> So Bella is blaming her DUI on the Lyme Disease???



Ya that's what I took from it - but she wasn't 21 and was drinking and driving, did Lyme's cause that too, she forgot her age and not to drink and drive?


----------



## Jayne1

Crystalina said:


> Interesting!!!!
> http://stoopidhousewives.com/2015/1...sent-hfkyle-legal-notice-re-hfkyles-new-show/



Rick and his team wouldnt make Mauricio a partner, even after years of working there and a lot of success. So he left.

Makes better sense to me why he opened his own agency.


----------



## bisousx

Crystalina said:


> Interesting!!!!
> http://stoopidhousewives.com/2015/1...sent-hfkyle-legal-notice-re-hfkyles-new-show/



Juicy read. Messy, messy dynamics.

It's so sad for the two daughters who weren't invited. Kathy should have left the kids out of it.

Although.. if my siblings wanted to make a show that would portray me without my blessing... I'd be sending them a legal notice too. Kyle is so hungry for attention. She could do without that show if it means better relations with her family.


----------



## girlonthecoast

bisousx said:


> From the articles I've read about Kathy, I would hardly think that she is jealous of Kyle. Kathy married very well (and Rick is devoted to her) and it seems like her/ Rick live out of touch with reality. The upbringing of their children is proof of this. If anything, they always get what they want and something that Kyle/Mauricio did must have a struck a chord with them, hence the cattiness of inviting some nieces and not inviting others.


I would disagree, especially considering how embarrassing and out of control Kathy's younger son has been recently.


----------



## bisousx

girlonthecoast said:


> I would disagree, especially considering how embarrassing and out of control Kathy's younger son has been recently.



I think we are agreeing  

This is a quote from the article I read: 

Little Kathy didn't wait long before having children and continuing the Hilton dynasty. Paris was born after 15 months, followed by a sister and two brothers.

Unfortunately, though, their mother had little time for mothering. She and Rick were cavalier about leaving the children with the hired help or relatives while they went out on the town.

According to Pat Hilton, a Texan beauty who also married into the hotel dynasty: "Kathy Hilton's very selfish and very spoiled and very self-centred, and that absolutely carries through to Paris."

When Rick and Kathy travelled, and deigned to bring along Paris and sometimes their two dogs, they naturally stayed at Hilton hotels. They demanded special attention, including baby-sitting for their children, sometimes for entire weekends as they partied.

One of their targets was the Hilton in Parsippany, New Jersey. One night, after Rick and Kathy had checked out, the manager was called back to deal with a crisis. "I go up to the suite the Hiltons were using and there's dog s*** all over the place - I mean everywhere.

"They didn't walk their dogs the whole weekend. That's where their mindset is. They act like the imperial court."

Margaret Yakovlev, a former Hilton personal assistant, says: "Kathy was absolutely pushy, arrogant, condescending and presumptuous, and Paris picked that up from her. The spotlight always had to be on Kathy. It was always, 'Do you know who we are? Do you know who I am?'"

Unsurprisingly then, Paris was no normal teenager but the kind who kept ferrets in her Prada handbag. They went everywhere with her, including to the Las Vegas Hilton.

"Rick and Kathy didn't care," says Yakovlev. "They couldn't see any further than what their children wanted."

As Paris grew older, says another observer, she and her pals "used the saunas in one hotel to go to the bathroom because they were too lazy to use the actual bathroom facilities."


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-414603/The-Hideous-Hiltons.html#ixzz3ttufD9Oy 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## nastasja

kemilia said:


> Seems the newbie will be introduced next week. Is she a stripper or something?




I had to look her up because I had a feeling she was young, even though she looks 45.

She's 29 and married to a 76 yr old. So, basically she's Anna Nicole.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Rick and his team wouldnt make Mauricio a partner, even after years of working there and a lot of success. So he left.
> 
> Makes better sense to me why he opened his own agency.



I don't understand why people get upset when their employers leave.  It's as if Rick expected Mauricio to be his forever employee.  If Rick valued him so much, he would have made him partner.

I don't blame Mauricio for leaving, doing his own thing!


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> So Bella is blaming her DUI on the Lyme Disease???



and should you drink if you have Lyme disease?


----------



## tomz_grl

I don't understand how leaking implants can cause you to get sick. Aren't they either saline or silicon? Are those bad for you if they leak? Why would you put something in your body that has the possibility of rupturing and then whatever leaks out could cause you to get sick?
My mom had a saline one rupture and she never knew it until she had an x-ray of her lungs when she got pneumonia.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> I don't understand how leaking implants can cause you to get sick. Aren't they either saline or silicon? Are those bad for you if they leak? Why would you put something in your body that has the possibility of rupturing and then whatever leaks out could cause you to get sick?
> My mom had a saline one rupture and she never knew it until she had an x-ray of her lungs when she got pneumonia.



oh yes, leaky implants, particularly silicone can lead to serious health issues


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Very interesting article on Lyme Disease in the New Yorker. Here is the link.

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/07/01/the-lyme-wars


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> Very interesting article on Lyme Disease in the New Yorker. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/07/01/the-lyme-wars



Very interesting.

Makes Yolanda seem not so crazy.

I know two women who contracted Lyme.  One was misdiagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis, treated for that, and was bedridden for a good part of a year.  She continued on the path of traditional medicine and recovered to a certain extent, but never regained full capacity.  The other received the full blast of antibiotics right after seeing and removing the tick, and recovered.

I can't blame Yolanda for pursuing as many options as possible to achieve recovery. Her approach may seem a bit scattershot to others, but this is a women who has been active her whole life and can't accept this disability nor waiting to get better.  

As for getting attention, she had positioned herself to get the most attention she ever received in her life with both the show and the success of the two daughters.   It could have led to many opportunities, were she able to capitalize on them.  The illness is garnering negative attention.  Who would hire her for anything, knowing her illness leaves her unable to fulfill commitments?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just wonder when I see her IG pics, how that conversation goes when it's time to take a pic.  "oh do I look sick enough?  wait, the nurse is putting the needle in.  take the pic now.  thank you my love'


----------



## kemilia

chowlover2 said:


> Did anyone notice she was* barefoot *while having her dental procedure? I buzzed through the show a second time as someone called while I was watching and I missed a lot. Who does that?
> 
> Honestly, at this point I think Yo is wasting a lot of time and money on health nonsense. That closet of meds says that it all. I do think she has a real problem, but has gone way over the top with it. And I think leaking breast implants are a large part of her problems. These issues are not going to resolve overnight, she is looking for a quick fix and it is not going to happen.



Yes, I noticed that! At first I thought "wow, she has really skinny ankles and long feet" and then I thought "hey, who goes to the dentist in a bathrobe and no shoes?" It did look like the procedure was done in a regular dentist office setting but the rich women in BH do things differently, me thinks. :giggles:


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't understand why people get upset when their employers leave.  It's as if Rick expected Mauricio to be his forever employee.  If Rick valued him so much, he would have made him partner.
> 
> I don't blame Mauricio for leaving, doing his own thing!



I agree, good for Mauricio for leaving & doing so well on his own.

Also, as far as Mauricio "stealing" brokers and clients, I don't believe you can "steal" people away from anything whether it be an employee, customer or even a spouse. People leave & go elsewhere on their own freewill. If Rick's clients and employees were happy where they were nothing could entice them to leave


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> I agree, good for Mauricio for leaving & doing so well on his own.
> 
> Also, as far as Mauricio "stealing" brokers and clients, I don't believe you can "steal" people away from anything whether it be an employee, customer or even a spouse. People leave & go elsewhere on their own freewill. If Rick's clients and employees were happy where they were nothing could entice them to leave



exactly!  I know in the legal profession, you can't 'steal' clients, but you damn sure can't force them to stay. Ethically, it's frowned up and depending on what type of agreement was signed, one could be sued.  But there is usually a lot of negotiating ($$$) before you depart with current clients and staff.

Maurico strikes me as a smart guy. He's parlayed this free publicity into a lucrative business.  I ain't mad!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> Makes Yolanda seem not so crazy.
> 
> I know two women who contracted Lyme.  One was misdiagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis, treated for that, and was bedridden for a good part of a year.  She continued on the path of traditional medicine and recovered to a certain extent, but never regained full capacity.  The other received the full blast of antibiotics right after seeing and removing the tick, and recovered.
> 
> I can't blame Yolanda for pursuing as many options as possible to achieve recovery. Her approach may seem a bit scattershot to others, but this is a women who has been active her whole life and can't accept this disability nor waiting to get better.
> 
> As for getting attention, she had positioned herself to get the most attention she ever received in her life with both the show and the success of the two daughters.   It could have led to many opportunities, were she able to capitalize on them.  The illness is garnering negative attention.  Who would hire her for anything, knowing her illness leaves her unable to fulfill commitments?



Well I've had my own health issues so want to give Yolanda the benefit the doubt though I must admit sometimes its been hard. I don't believe she is "faking" her illness. I do believe she is ill but I'm not sure what - maybe it is Lyme or something else (leaking silicone implants certainly is a serious issue); I also think there a significant psychological component. 

 I personally find her frustrating at times because it seems to me that many of her posts and selfies are more sensational than informative.  I think if she handled her illness in the public differently maybe people would react with less skepticism.  I don't blame her for trying alternative medicine if she is frustrated with traditional medicine and still feels unwell, though I do think she needs to be careful - too many treatments and you don't know what's working and at worse they could be harmful.  I'm still surprised by the announcement that Bella and Anwar have Lyme's disease.  I hope Yolanda is getting good medical advice for her and her children and my concern is that she isn't.


----------



## slang

bisousx said:


> Juicy read. Messy, messy dynamics.
> 
> It's so sad for the two daughters who weren't invited. Kathy should have left the kids out of it.
> 
> *Although.. if my siblings wanted to make a show that would portray me without my blessing... I'd be sending them a legal notice too. Kyle is so hungry for attention. She could do without that show if it means better relations with her family.*



Its a scripted show about a single Mum trying to support her kids in the 70's, it's not about Kathy.
It's not like the writers are going to know stories about the family, they are going to write scripts that have mass appeal and they think are funny. Heck, Kathy was married and out of the house by the time Kyle was 8 y/o anyways


----------



## ExBagHag

DC-Cutie said:


> I just wonder when I see her IG pics, how that conversation goes when it's time to take a pic.  "oh do I look sick enough?  wait, the nurse is putting the needle in.  take the pic now.  thank you my love'




Yes I too often wonder about the purposeful set up to her shots.  Eyes closed, etc.


----------



## buzzytoes

CanuckBagLover said:


> Well I've had my own health issues so want to give Yolanda the benefit the doubt though I must admit sometimes its been hard. I don't believe she is "faking" her illness. I do believe she is ill but I'm not sure what - maybe it is Lyme or something else (leaking silicone implants certainly is a serious issue); I also think there a significant psychological component.
> 
> I personally find her frustrating at times because it seems to me that many of her posts and selfies are more sensational than informative.  I think if she handled her illness in the public differently maybe people would react with less skepticism.  I don't blame her for trying alternative medicine if she is frustrated with traditional medicine and still feels unwell, though I do think she needs to be careful - too many treatments and you don't know what's working and at worse they could be harmful.  I'm still surprised by the announcement that Bella and Anwar have Lyme's disease.  I hope Yolanda is getting good medical advice for her and her children and my concern is that she isn't.



All of this. If you notice, she never does any actual educating in her IG posts, she just always says "looking for a cure" and then never updates on what has helped or what has not. I have a disease that 99% of people have never heard of, that is an autoimmune disease like Lyme, so to see someone who COULD be getting education out there, and instead just posts selfies of herself looking sick, it's kind of annoying.


----------



## susieserb

beekmanhill said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> Makes Yolanda seem not so crazy.
> 
> I know two women who contracted Lyme.  One was misdiagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis, treated for that, and was bedridden for a good part of a year.  She continued on the path of traditional medicine and recovered to a certain extent, but never regained full capacity.  The other received the full blast of antibiotics right after seeing and removing the tick, and recovered.
> 
> I can't blame Yolanda for pursuing as many options as possible to achieve recovery. Her approach may seem a bit scattershot to others, but this is a women who has been active her whole life and can't accept this disability nor waiting to get better.
> 
> As for getting attention, she had positioned herself to get the most attention she ever received in her life with both the show and the success of the two daughters.   It could have led to many opportunities, were she able to capitalize on them.  The illness is garnering negative attention.  Who would hire her for anything, knowing her illness leaves her unable to fulfill commitments?


I totally agree.  As much as we make fun of Yo in all ernest we "really" do not know the extent of her maladies.  On Neflix watching Roosevelt's and intimate history, you have a narcissistic FDR contracting polio.  His devotion to heal and move forward was pretty awe inspiring and indeed made him into not such a narcissistic cad...who knows how Yo's illness will shape her.  She is a fighter after all.


----------



## susieserb

slang said:


> Its a scripted show about a single Mum trying to support her kids in the 70's, it's not about Kathy.
> It's not like the writers are going to know stories about the family, they are going to write scripts that have mass appeal and they think are funny. Heck, Kathy was married and out of the house by the time Kyle was 8 y/o anyways


YEP.  Originally I thought Kyle shouldn't "go there" if it means alienation from her sisters.  However, like she stated on the show, THIS IS MY STORY and I have a right to share it and she does.

When a relative uses emotional blackmail to have power one should pause and really think if it's all worth it.


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Very interesting article on Lyme Disease in the New Yorker. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/07/01/the-lyme-wars



It was -- thanks!


----------



## katran26

CanuckBagLover said:


> Well I've had my own health issues so want to give Yolanda the benefit the doubt though I must admit sometimes its been hard. I don't believe she is "faking" her illness. I do believe she is ill but I'm not sure what - maybe it is Lyme or something else (leaking silicone implants certainly is a serious issue); I also think there a significant psychological component.
> 
> I personally find her frustrating at times because it seems to me that many of her posts and selfies are more sensational than informative.  I think if she handled her illness in the public differently maybe people would react with less skepticism.  I don't blame her for trying alternative medicine if she is frustrated with traditional medicine and still feels unwell, though I do think she needs to be careful - too many treatments and you don't know what's working and at worse they could be harmful.  I'm still surprised by the announcement that Bella and Anwar have Lyme's disease.  I hope Yolanda is getting good medical advice for her and her children and my concern is that she isn't.



I agree - she is definitely sick, and I feel bad for her. Anyone who has ever had any health ailment will try whatever they can to feel better, so I can 100% understand that she's seeking non-traditional remedies. But, as you said, it could be Lyme but could also be related to her leaking implants. I read that there is a definite link now between that and Lupus - which might be what's going on...but as other ladies have noted, taking selfies of looking sick isn't really helping her. If I were in that state, I would probably have bypassed being on the show this season and focus on my health.


----------



## minimom

Were  her implants silicone or saline?    I thought saline was the safer option, but I am clueless on implants.


----------



## beekmanhill

minimom said:


> Were  her implants silicone or saline?    I thought saline was the safer option, but I am clueless on implants.



I believe saline is safer because if saline leaks, its no problem.  However the newest implants are silicone again (from what I've read) because they look better and feel better.  They are supposedly way less likely to leak than the original silicone implants from ages ago.    Have no personal experience one way or the other.


----------



## sgj99

i really think most of Yolanda's illness is in her head.  i don't doubt that something made her sick but i think she's become a psychologically ill.  i don't mean that to sound as cold and unfeeling as it does, but i think she's made herself sicker (not intentionally, of course).


----------



## slang

minimom said:


> Were  her implants silicone or saline?    I thought saline was the safer option, but I am clueless on implants.



She said silicone and had ruptured, also they were 20+ y/o implants


----------



## slang

Yolanda keeps contradicting herself...she said 6 mos ago no more hair dye but she is still highlighting her hair...she called WWHL this week and told Andy she hasn't wore make up in over a year but she is clearly wearing make up on the show in her talking head confessionals, she was wearing make up 2 weeks ago at the show premier party as well as the VS party...she said she hasn't listened to music in over 4 years - what about all those David Foster sing-a-longs we were subjected to?


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Yolanda keeps contradicting herself...she said 6 mos ago no more hair dye but she is still highlighting her hair...she called WWHL this week and told Andy she hasn't wore make up in over a year but she is clearly wearing make up on the show in her talking head confessionals, she was wearing make up 2 weeks ago at the show premier party as well as the VS party...she said she hasn't listened to music in over 4 years - what about all those David Foster sing-a-longs we were subjected to?



Lmao! Clearly Yolanda has been hanging out at the Kardashian home school of lies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can we talk about Lisa R and her not seeing her parents?  I mean they are ill, growing older and she doesn't even call them much, let along visit them. She's not on a show full time, so surely she could go see them more often.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> Can we talk about Lisa R and her not seeing her parents?  I mean they are ill, growing older and she doesn't even call them much, let along visit them. She's not on a show full time, so surely she could go see them more often.



Yeah, that scene calling her Mum made me sad. 
They spent a lot of the summer at their cottage here in Canada (lots of pics were posted with her & the kids hanging out with Cindy Crawford & kids) Then she talked about the vacation they took to Europe, but she couldn't take the kids and fly out to see her parents over the summer vacation. Sad...

Also, why does she call her husband Harry Hamlin when talking about him to the kids? When the kids asked who gave her the diamond earrings, she said "Harry Hamlin"....Never in my life has my Mum ever called my Dad by his first & last name to me when I asked a question about him, normally a person would just answer with "your Father/Dad"


----------



## DiorT

This season is like deja vous...again, another Lisa R party, Harry comes late, with a nice gift....another trip....Lisa R and her parents, let me guess, season will end with Kyle's white party?? Boring...hope new girls will spice things up.


----------



## Longchamp

Listened to Bevy Smith interview Lisa R on Andy Cohen radio today.

I was screaming at my radio to Bevy...stop with the cheek kissing.  It was nauseating.
Enjoy Bevy's interviews more than AC.  He's not good radio.


----------



## Longchamp

Let's set the record straight on breast implants...silicone.
You should have an MRI every 3 years to monitor them. Some say every 2 years after the first scan.
They were never meant to last a lifetime.

The Institute of Medicine (IOM) research showed no link between breast cancer, autoimmune disorders esp RA and lupus. Study was funded by the feds after all the mis information not based on research regarding the dangers of silicone implants.

Until a study comes along to show otherwise: silicone implants are safe.

Yo needs a good antidepressant as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## pink1

I have a chronic illness that does not respond to treatment (definitive diagnosis).  I am sick all the time.  So it pains me to even type this.....but I'm not buying into what's going on with Yolanda.  

Slowly backs out of thread.


----------



## 4Elegance

I too suffer from an autoimmune disease (lupus) and just have two comments 
1- I totally understand how it can destroy a relationship.  I was engaged to a man I dated for four years prior and went into a deep depression.  Life as I knew it was gone and that sadden me.  Through it all I pushed him away.  Bright side is six years later I'm with my soul mate.
2- I was on many different drugs for my lupus (about six pills twice a day) and still felt horrible.  Moved to Australia after I broke off my engagement and ran out of mess prior to finding another rheumatologist.  Basically I learned that I don't need any meds.  My lupus is best controlled by getting sleep, no stress, and a healthy diet and exercise

I say all this because Yo may not realize it but the divorce and getting off meds may be the best thing for her


----------



## Longchamp

4Elegance said:


> I say all this because Yo may not realize it but the divorce and getting off meds may be the best thing for her



Happy  to hear that you feel better.

Your last line is applicable to so many.


----------



## DrDior

Longchamp said:


> Let's set the record straight on breast implants...silicone.
> You should have an MRI every 3 years to monitor them. Some say every 2 years after the first scan.
> They were never meant to last a lifetime.
> 
> The Institute of Medicine (IOM) research showed no link between breast cancer, autoimmune disorders esp RA and lupus. Study was funded by the feds after all the mis information not based on research regarding the dangers of silicone implants.
> 
> Until a study comes along to show otherwise: silicone implants are safe.
> 
> Yo needs a good antidepressant as I mentioned earlier.



Thank you! Too much hype around this, not enough science.


----------



## gymangel812

Longchamp said:


> Let's set the record straight on breast implants...silicone.
> You should have an MRI every 3 years to monitor them. Some say every 2 years after the first scan.
> They were never meant to last a lifetime.
> 
> The Institute of Medicine (IOM) research showed no link between breast cancer, autoimmune disorders esp RA and lupus. Study was funded by the feds after all the mis information not based on research regarding the dangers of silicone implants.
> 
> Until a study comes along to show otherwise: silicone implants are safe.
> 
> Yo needs a good antidepressant as I mentioned earlier.


according to my DR and what i've researched, silicone not longer need monitored every few years and are now meant to last a lifetime. my dr said only mri after traumatic injury to the chest (ie car accident). there's at least one video of silicone being run over by a car.


----------



## Longchamp

gymangel812 said:


> according to my DR and what i've researched, silicone not longer need monitored every few years and are now meant to last a lifetime. my dr said only mri after traumatic injury to the chest (ie car accident). there's at least one video of silicone being run over by a car.



You do what is best for you.  Ah see we might be neighbors!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> Can we talk about Lisa R and her not seeing her parents?  I mean they are ill, growing older and she doesn't even call them much, let along visit them. She's not on a show full time, so surely she could go see them more often.


It is odd.  Wonder if there is more going on there that we're not hearing about.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

4Elegance said:


> I too suffer from an autoimmune disease (lupus) and just have two comments
> 1- I totally understand how it can destroy a relationship.  I was engaged to a man I dated for four years prior and went into a deep depression.  Life as I knew it was gone and that sadden me.  Through it all I pushed him away.  Bright side is six years later I'm with my soul mate.
> 2- I was on many different drugs for my lupus (about six pills twice a day) and still felt horrible.  Moved to Australia after I broke off my engagement and ran out of mess prior to finding another rheumatologist.  Basically I learned that I don't need any meds.  My lupus is best controlled by getting sleep, no stress, and a healthy diet and exercise
> 
> I say all this because Yo may not realize it but the divorce and getting off meds may be the best thing for her



I get too how a chronic illness can destroy relationships  - it is very stressful - I 've had similar experiences.

But I really wanted to say that I am so glad to hear that your are doing so much better.


----------



## beekmanhill

FDA still recommends MRI after three years.  

http://www.fda.gov/MedicalDevices/P...tsandProsthetics/BreastImplants/ucm063871.htm

From the page:

MRI continues to be an effective method of detecting silent rupture of silicone gel-filled breast implants. If you have silicone gel-filled breast implants, the FDA recommends that you receive MRI screening for silent rupture 3 years after receiving your implant and every 2 years after that.


----------



## susieserb

Okay Yo's illness.... can we get over that and talk about that AWESOME vacation and yacht cruise in Italy.  I DIE.  I so loved watching every millisecond of their excursion...


The food, the country side, the water drool drool drool


----------



## susieserb

Okay we're still gonna talk about Yo's illness but folks there's SO MUCH MORE!!  I'm digging Lisa' Rena's quirky little personality too.  The way her daughter is crushing on Anwar is just too adorable.


----------



## krissa

susieserb said:


> Okay we're still gonna talk about Yo's illness but folks there's SO MUCH MORE!!  I'm digging Lisa' Rena's quirky little personality too.  The way her daughter is crushing on Anwar is just too adorable.



Lisa Rinna's daughter has a crush on Anwar? How cute. Now, I need to catch up on that episode.


----------



## Ladybug09

susieserb said:


> Okay Yo's illness.... can we get over that and talk about that AWESOME vacation and yacht cruise in Italy.  I DIE.  I so loved watching every millisecond of their excursion...
> 
> 
> The food, the country side, the water drool drool drool



I FFW through bits of Yolandas. I'm tired of her story already.

LOVED the trip.

Sorry, if I were invited to a family event, then uninvited, then reinvited, but HALF my family was STILL unvited...I WOULD NOT GO!!
That's bull crap.

Lisa Rinna  is annoying.

And yeah, the lady showing the medicine, not good. Also, no shoes at the dentist, just nasty. I can truly believe she had a parasite if she's walking along barefooted like that.

Also, like I said, I think Yolanda knew for some time her marriage was ending, the sickness was a last ditch effort to obtain attention  from David, which didn't work, and now the continuing ailments are manifesting themselves through her depression.


----------



## cdtracing

susieserb said:


> Okay Yo's illness.... can we get over that and talk about that AWESOME vacation and yacht cruise in Italy.  I DIE.  I so loved watching every millisecond of their excursion...
> 
> 
> The food, the country side, the water drool drool drool



This!!  

That vacation was spectacular!!!  I would sell a kidney to go on a vacation like that!!  That yacht was amazing!  Sure as hell wasn't a Below Deck episode!  And the scenery was just breathtaking.  I have always wanted to visit Tuscany!!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Tuscay is sooo beautiful... I usually go there every spring for a short vacation. Anyway, I wonder where exactly the housewives vacationed, since Tuscany is rather large. I am sure they enjoyed their stay very much and I hope we see more of it in the next episode.

Re. Yolanda: I fast-forward through her segments as well. I am not interested in her storyline at all and would have been happy if she had not renewed her contract.


----------



## kemilia

I am over Yo. Hope she gets better.

Now, as for that incredible Tuscany trip--wow! Does anyone know if Bravo foots the bill, like for that unreal yacht? I know Kyle's hubbie makes big bucks and that trip must have cost a fortune, just curious (and super envious). And I won't even go into that car--how cool and Italian to drive around in that! This is when I enjoy the Housewives shows--I love seeing the bling and parties and all, not seeing someone struggle during a dental procedure (with big old bare feet).


----------



## Ladybug09

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Tuscay is sooo beautiful... I usually go there every spring for a short vacation. Anyway, I wonder where exactly the housewives vacationed, since Tuscany is rather large. I am sure they enjoyed their stay very much and I hope we see more of it in the next episode.
> 
> Re. Yolanda: I fast-forward through her segments as well. I am not interested in her storyline at all and would have been happy if she had not renewed her contract.



Just Google the villa they satayed at. That should tell the location in Tuscany.


----------



## susieserb

cdtracing said:


> This!!
> 
> That vacation was spectacular!!!  I would sell a kidney to go on a vacation like that!!  That yacht was amazing!  Sure as hell wasn't a Below Deck episode!  And the scenery was just breathtaking.  I have always wanted to visit Tuscany!!


IKIR.  LOLOL I thought about that awful below deck reality TV show and thanked my lucky stars that Bravo didn't fold those fools into this vacation as well.

I can't stop thinking of their Tuscany excursion!! THIS repeat THIS!!!! is the ONLY reason why I'm watch RHOBH (BTW the only RH show I can partly stomach).


----------



## susieserb

kemilia said:


> I am over Yo. Hope she gets better.
> 
> Now, as for that incredible Tuscany trip--wow! Does anyone know if Bravo foots the bill, like for that unreal yacht? I know Kyle's hubbie makes big bucks and that trip must have cost a fortune, just curious (and super envious). And I won't even go into that car--how cool and Italian to drive around in that! This is when I enjoy the Housewives shows--I love seeing the bling and parties and all, not seeing someone struggle during a dental procedure (with big old bare feet).


Take this statement, read it then rewind and reread it again~

BRAVO ARE YOU LISTENING


----------



## cdtracing

I watch this show to see the clothes, jewelry, houses, vacations, ect.  I couldn't  care less about all their stupid petty drama crap.


----------



## afcgirl

slang said:


> Yeah, that scene calling her Mum made me sad.
> They spent a lot of the summer at their cottage here in Canada (lots of pics were posted with her & the kids hanging out with Cindy Crawford & kids) Then she talked about the vacation they took to Europe, but she couldn't take the kids and fly out to see her parents over the summer vacation. Sad...
> 
> Also, why does she call her husband Harry Hamlin when talking about him to the kids? When the kids asked who gave her the diamond earrings, she said "Harry Hamlin"....Never in my life has my Mum ever called my Dad by his first & last name to me when I asked a question about him, normally a person would just answer with "your Father/Dad"



This!

It drives me crazy when Lisa Rinna calls her own husband "harry hamlin", guess what, no one really knows who he is anymore, so get over yourselves.  

She really rubs me the wrong way, I am not buying her sweetie pie act.


----------



## candy2100

Ladybug09 said:


> I FFW through bits of Yolandas. I'm tired of her story already.
> 
> LOVED the trip.
> 
> Sorry, if I were invited to a family event, then uninvited, then reinvited, but HALF my family was STILL unvited...I WOULD NOT GO!!
> That's bull crap.
> 
> Lisa Rinna  is annoying.
> 
> And yeah, the lady showing the medicine, not good. Also, no shoes at the dentist, just nasty. I can truly believe she had a parasite if she's walking along barefooted like that.
> 
> Also, like I said, I think Yolanda knew for some time her marriage was ending, the sickness was a last ditch effort to obtain attention  from David, which didn't work, and now the continuing ailments are manifesting themselves through her depression.




I totally agree- if my girls were being excluded I would not attend out of solidarity with them.  They must feel a little betrayed by their own mother to say through her actions that it is ok to let them be treated that way by the rest of the family.


----------



## pjhm

candy2100 said:


> I totally agree- if my girls were being excluded I would not attend out of solidarity with them.  They must feel a little betrayed by their own mother to say through her actions that it is ok to let them be treated that way by the rest of the family.




Agree, and it just goes to show how unreasonable those Hiltons are with their demands. They played Kyle like a violin, she'll do anything for their approval even if it means separating her own daughters.


----------



## Baglady41

DC-Cutie said:


> Can we talk about Lisa R and her not seeing her parents?  I mean they are ill, growing older and she doesn't even call them much, let along visit them. She's not on a show full time, so surely she could go see them more often.



Yes! Thank you. And she said something to the effect of not calling as often as she'd like. Terrible.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Sad as they seemed like the sweetest couple when we saw them on the show.


----------



## Nahreen

I know who Harry Hamlin is and the tv series he was in was really farmous here.  Kim on the other hand is not well known here.  

Regarding treatments for different diseases in the US because of FDA rules I get the impression US is behind. I am working with medcal research and was in the US in October for a conference and we in Europé have had treatments for several years that they are just started to consider.


----------



## simone72

Lisa Rinna sound like a phony to me, she is very hungry for media attention and will do anything to stay in the spotlight. Hence stuff she posts on instagram all the time to get people's attention. I don't like how she put her 2 daughter in a bathing suit on television and exposed them like that it was unnecessary. Just my opinion I have 2 daughters and there's enough going around out there I wouldn't want to draw attention on my teenage girls on tv. Does anyone recall that reality show she and Harry were in about her boutique Belle Gray? They were pretty much struggling and closed it down eventually. Harry had no work for a very long time and she was out doing everything she could but in no way were they Beverly Hills wealthy or anything.

Yolanda should have called it a day and not come back for another painful season.
Love the Italy trip and all the glamour, that was really the best part for me.


----------



## Graw

simone72 said:


> Lisa Rinna sound like a phony to me, she is very hungry for media attention and will do anything to stay in the spotlight. Hence stuff she posts on instagram all the time to get people's attention. I don't like how she put her 2 daughter in a bathing suit on television and exposed them like that it was unnecessary. Just my opinion I have 2 daughters and there's enough going around out there I wouldn't want to draw attention on my teenage girls on tv. Does anyone recall that reality show she and Harry were in about her boutique Belle Gray? They were pretty much struggling and closed it down eventually. Harry had no work for a very long time and she was out doing everything she could but in no way were they Beverly Hills wealthy or anything.
> 
> Yolanda should have called it a day and not come back for another painful season.
> Love the Italy trip and all the glamour, that was really the best part for me.



They weren't on a beach or at a pool, simply trying on bathing suits, this was completely avoidable!  If a housewife wore a short dress exposing her butt cheeks, she would frown at them.  It is clear, she wants to be a household name, by any means necessary.


----------



## Ladybug09

afcgirl said:


> This!
> 
> It drives me crazy when Lisa Rinna calls her own husband "harry hamlin", guess what, no one really knows who he is anymore, so get over yourselves.
> 
> She really rubs me the wrong way, I am not buying her sweetie pie act.



I think that is why she said his name, to remind people who her husband is...


----------



## Ladybug09

candy2100 said:


> I totally agree- if my girls were being excluded I would not attend out of solidarity with them.  They must feel a little betrayed by their own mother to say through her actions that it is ok to let them be treated that way by the rest of the family.


Agree








pjhm said:


> Agree, and it just goes to show how unreasonable those Hiltons are with their demands. They played Kyle like a violin, she'll do anything for their approval even if it means separating her own daughters.




yup






Baglady41 said:


> Yes! Thank you. And she said something to the effect of not calling as often as she'd like. Terrible.


That is just horrible, even if she doesn't visit, you can't tell me she doesn't have the time to call. I don't get people like this. And it doesn't appear that she doesn't speak to her parents because they have a bad relationship. She just doesn't speak to them because she's so busy doing everything else. She had time to go over Yolanda house to go talk with her, she had time to go with Lisa to Ohio to go look at a freaking horse! But don't her parents live in the same state? A mess.








simone72 said:


> Lisa Rinna sound like a phony to me, she is very hungry for media attention and will do anything to stay in the spotlight. Hence stuff she posts on instagram all the time to get people's attention. I don't like how she put her 2 daughter in a bathing suit on television and exposed them like that it was unnecessary. Just my opinion I have 2 daughters and there's enough going around out there I wouldn't want to draw attention on my teenage girls on tv. Does anyone recall that reality show she and Harry were in about her boutique Belle Gray? They were pretty much struggling and closed it down eventually. Harry had no work for a very long time and she was out doing everything she could but in no way were they Beverly Hills wealthy or anything.
> 
> Yolanda should have called it a day and not come back for another painful season.
> Love the Italy trip and all the glamour, that was really the best part for me.


Well doesn't Eileen say in one of the clips that Lisa R. is hustling!!??


----------



## labelwhore04

I like how Lisa R's daughter is working at a deli. You don't usually see kids working real jobs in that type of crowd.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Tuscany is fab &#128149; love seeing them on vacation. Mauricio and Alexia getting lost in the car made me laugh so much reminded me of my husband and daughter &#9786;

Hope we might see Lisa and Ken in South of France too ?


----------



## swags

Baglady41 said:


> *Wow Ken was being really catty*. Kyle's family is a mess. Such a shame about her daughters being excluded. I hate to see kids being dragged into these messy situations with adults. I know it's only been 2 episodes but I'm over Yolanda and her Lyme disease storyline.



I just watched the episode and thought his Mumu comments were rude. As though Kyle is a big sloppy mess. I actually prefer her outfits to Lisa's.


----------



## swags

slang said:


> Yeah, that scene calling her Mum made me sad.
> They spent a lot of the summer at their cottage here in Canada (lots of pics were posted with her & the kids hanging out with Cindy Crawford & kids) Then she talked about the vacation they took to Europe, but she couldn't take the kids and fly out to see her parents over the summer vacation. Sad...
> 
> *Also, why does she call her husband Harry Hamlin when talking about him to the kids*? When the kids asked who gave her the diamond earrings, she said "Harry Hamlin"....Never in my life has my Mum ever called my Dad by his first & last name to me when I asked a question about him, normally a person would just answer with "your Father/Dad"



I think that's about the only thing I find funny about Lisa R. I really don't care for her. Her abandonment of her parents is sad.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Regarding Lisa Rinna calling her husband Harry Hamlin to the kids, my aunt does the same thing when anyone (even her kids) ask about her husband. So I never really thought much of it when Lisa R did the same thing. Personally, i even think it's cute when people do it. 

But maybe I'm looking at it too naïve since my aunt isn't trying to remind people who her husband is when she does that.


----------



## Tropigal3

girlonthecoast said:


> Regarding Lisa Rinna calling her husband Harry Hamlin to the kids, my aunt does the same thing when anyone (even her kids) ask about her husband. So I never really thought much of it when Lisa R did the same thing. Personally, i even think it's cute when people do it.
> 
> But maybe I'm looking at it too naïve since my aunt isn't trying to remind people who her husband is when she does that.



I don't think you're being naive at all!  It's just her being quirky and silly.  I have a friend who does that with her hubby and I always thought it was funny.  I like Lisa R. because of her quirky personality! 

Regarding Lisa V.'s muumuu statement, again, that's just her being silly which is what Kyle likes about her.  

Love that Tuscany vacation!  Love all their travel adventures!  Oh, and those sisterswhat a sad situation.  I would NEVER treat any of my siblings in that manner. I mean for the most part I like Kyle but she and Kim are so emotional.  Guess I have that Asian sensibility, I was raised  believe it's shameful to be so publicly dramatic.


----------



## pot_luck

* Faking It? David Tells Pals He Believes Yolanda Was Cured Of Lyme Disease Long Ago*



David Foster Estranged Wife Yolanda Foster Faking Lyme Disease

David Foster has joined the ranks of those accusing Yolanda of faking her Lyme disease, RadarOnline.com has learned.

According to an insider, David is telling friends he believes she was cured of it long ago, but shes been playing up ongoing symptoms because she enjoys the attention.

Yolanda was first diagnosed with Lyme disease just a year after the couple got married in 2011.

PHOTOS: Yolanda Fosters Battle With Lyme Disease  Her Instagram Diary

At the time, There was no doubt Yolanda was struggling and David was there to support her, the source said. In the beginning, David went with her to all of her doctors appointments, including the overseas trips for other treatment.

As time went on, however, Yolanda just seemed to really enjoy all of the attention she was getting, the source claimed.

Her oldest daughter, Gigi was becoming a very successful model, and it seemed hard for Yolanda, a former model herself, to watch her child get so much attention.

PHOTOS: Gigi Hadid Discusses Mother Yolandas Battle With Lyme Disease: Im Very Inspired

Getting older seems to have been very hard for Yolanda, the source said. Now, it looks like she isnt ready to give up the role of sick patient.

In fact, Yolandas doctors in L.A. recently insisted she cut back on the trips abroad for medical care, believing it was making her symptoms worse, but she refused, the source said.

And anyone that saw RHOBH this week knows that Yolandas medical closet is stocked from top to bottom with prescriptions, injections and supplements. People close to her think that all of that stuff is just making her feel worse, but she wont give them up, a source told Radar.

PHOTOS: Yolanda Fosters Battle Against Lyme Disease

In addition, the source added, Yolanda recently admitted that she has been getting weekly colonics while battling the disease. David begged her to stop doing that because her doctors believed that was also hurting her, but she refused that too.

Yolanda, however, insists that her disease struggle is all too real, and has hinted that differences with David surrounding the issue torpedoed her marriage.

During Tuesdays juicy segment on Watch What Happens Live, the 51-year-old dished the dirt on what really ended her relationship  and she didnt hold back.

PHOTOS: Gigi Hadid Poses In Bikinis During A Photoshoot For Seafolly In Miami Beach

Well, chronic long-term illness is extremely challenging, she said, implying that her Lyme disease diagnosis caused marital issues. Not only for the person [who is] sick but also for the caregiver. It for sure changed the dynamic of the relationship.

Meanwhile, David just hates being portrayed as the bad guy in the relationship, and that he wasnt there for her. Its just not true, the insider added.

http://celebzis.com/faking-it-david...yolanda-was-cured-of-lyme-disease-long-ago-2/


----------



## coconutsboston

VickyB said:


> Watching the epi now. Did ya'll catch the box of Patrone on Yo's night table? It's visible for a split sec and then it's gone in the next shot. It was in the scene when Lisa and Eileen visit w/ Yo in her bedroom. I guess tequila is on the approved med list.



Watching again now. I totally thought I saw that the first time around but thought maybe I overpoured my glass of wine! 



killerlife said:


> Ken's been letting it all hang out this season. Never seems to have anything nice to say about anyone; he's very *****y.



He really is SUCH a queen! 



DC-Cutie said:


> I mean what sick person goes on the master cleanse????



EXACTLY THIS.  


Not sure who mentioned Yo not having shoes on during the tooth procedure, but they showed some flip flops in the corner so I guess she decided to get comfortable.


----------



## Jayne1

I don't care for those fancy trips. The women are wearing false eyelashes and stilettos and they can barely walk.  I said before, it's like they are in costume, especially Lisa V&#8230; I find the whole thing just for show and it's annoying.

Then they go to a restaurant to perform their scene, because they can't walk.

Yolanda was the only one who wore proper shoes for long treks and stair climbing. No long mumus to trip over and heels to stumble in, while she shlepped from museum to museum.


----------



## nastasja

slang said:


> Also, why does she call her husband Harry Hamlin when talking about him to the kids? When the kids asked who gave her the diamond earrings, she said "Harry Hamlin"....




If I was married to Brad Pitt and someone asked, "who bought you those diamonds?" I'd say, "Brad Pitt!"

J/K

Sort of...


----------



## Ladybug09

pot_luck said:


> * Faking It? David Tells Pals He Believes Yolanda Was Cured Of Lyme Disease Long Ago*
> 
> 
> 
> David Foster Estranged Wife Yolanda Foster Faking Lyme Disease
> 
> David Foster has joined the ranks of those accusing Yolanda of faking her Lyme disease, RadarOnline.com has learned.
> 
> According to an insider, David is telling friends he believes she was cured of it long ago, but shes been playing up ongoing symptoms because she enjoys the attention.
> 
> Yolanda was first diagnosed with Lyme disease just a year after the couple got married in 2011.
> 
> PHOTOS: Yolanda Fosters Battle With Lyme Disease  Her Instagram Diary
> 
> At the time, There was no doubt Yolanda was struggling and David was there to support her, the source said. In the beginning, David went with her to all of her doctors appointments, including the overseas trips for other treatment.
> 
> As time went on, however, Yolanda just seemed to really enjoy all of the attention she was getting, the source claimed.
> 
> Her oldest daughter, Gigi was becoming a very successful model, and it seemed hard for Yolanda, a former model herself, to watch her child get so much attention.
> 
> PHOTOS: Gigi Hadid Discusses Mother Yolandas Battle With Lyme Disease: Im Very Inspired
> 
> Getting older seems to have been very hard for Yolanda, the source said. Now, it looks like she isnt ready to give up the role of sick patient.
> 
> In fact, Yolandas doctors in L.A. recently insisted she cut back on the trips abroad for medical care, believing it was making her symptoms worse, but she refused, the source said.
> 
> And anyone that saw RHOBH this week knows that Yolandas medical closet is stocked from top to bottom with prescriptions, injections and supplements. People close to her think that all of that stuff is just making her feel worse, but she wont give them up, a source told Radar.
> 
> PHOTOS: Yolanda Fosters Battle Against Lyme Disease
> 
> In addition, the source added, Yolanda recently admitted that she has been getting weekly colonics while battling the disease. David begged her to stop doing that because her doctors believed that was also hurting her, but she refused that too.
> 
> Yolanda, however, insists that her disease struggle is all too real, and has hinted that differences with David surrounding the issue torpedoed her marriage.
> 
> During Tuesdays juicy segment on Watch What Happens Live, the 51-year-old dished the dirt on what really ended her relationship  and she didnt hold back.
> 
> PHOTOS: Gigi Hadid Poses In Bikinis During A Photoshoot For Seafolly In Miami Beach
> 
> Well, chronic long-term illness is extremely challenging, she said, implying that her Lyme disease diagnosis caused marital issues. Not only for the person [who is] sick but also for the caregiver. It for sure changed the dynamic of the relationship.
> 
> Meanwhile, David just hates being portrayed as the bad guy in the relationship, and that he wasnt there for her. Its just not true, the insider added.
> 
> http://celebzis.com/faking-it-david...yolanda-was-cured-of-lyme-disease-long-ago-2/


So I guess now he's on a smear campaign. While I may not necessarily believe that her illness is genuine, As the ex husband I think it makes him look bitter and catty talking about her like
this.






killerlife said:


> If I was married to Brad Pitt and someone asked, "who bought you those diamonds?" I'd say, "Brad Pitt!"
> 
> J/K
> 
> Sort of...


Lol


----------



## swags

I think Yolanda got so enmeshed in her illness that it consumed her 24/7. Over researching illnesses is a double edged sword.  You can type in your symptoms and have everything from a slight cold to cancer. Like Kyle said, taking out your teeth could cause new problems.


----------



## slang

killerlife said:


> If I was married to Brad Pitt and someone asked, "who bought you those diamonds?" I'd say, "Brad Pitt!"
> 
> J/K
> 
> Sort of...



Yeah but would you say it to your kids, yours & Brad's kids


----------



## coconutsboston

simone72 said:


> Lisa Rinna sound like a phony to me, she is very hungry for media attention and will do anything to stay in the spotlight. Hence stuff she posts on instagram all the time to get people's attention. *I don't like how she put her 2 daughter in a bathing suit on television and exposed them like that it was unnecessary. *Just my opinion I have 2 daughters and there's enough going around out there I wouldn't want to draw attention on my teenage girls on tv. Does anyone recall that reality show she and Harry were in about her boutique Belle Gray? They were pretty much struggling and closed it down eventually. Harry had no work for a very long time and she was out doing everything she could but in no way were they Beverly Hills wealthy or anything.
> 
> Yolanda should have called it a day and not come back for another painful season.
> Love the Italy trip and all the glamour, that was really the best part for me.



I agree!  I cringe every time I see that episode. It very much seems as if the girls were just as uncomfortable as we are watching it.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

simone72 said:


> *Does anyone recall that reality show she and Harry were in about her boutique Belle Gray? They were pretty much struggling and closed it down eventually.* Harry had no work for a very long time and she was out doing everything she could but in no way were they Beverly Hills wealthy or anything.



Interesting. I did not know that.


----------



## AECornell

It was almost open for 10 years but they closed it in 2012 because they were struggling. Seems like a good run though, 10 years isn't easy!



Wentworth-Roth said:


> Interesting. I did not know that.


----------



## BarbadosBride

pot_luck said:


> * Faking It? David Tells Pals He Believes Yolanda Was Cured Of Lyme Disease Long Ago*
> 
> 
> 
> David Foster Estranged Wife Yolanda Foster Faking Lyme Disease
> 
> David Foster has joined the ranks of those accusing Yolanda of faking her Lyme disease, RadarOnline.com has learned.
> 
> According to an insider, David is telling friends he believes she was cured of it long ago, but shes been playing up ongoing symptoms because she enjoys the attention.
> 
> Yolanda was first diagnosed with Lyme disease just a year after the couple got married in 2011.
> 
> PHOTOS: Yolanda Fosters Battle With Lyme Disease  Her Instagram Diary
> 
> At the time, There was no doubt Yolanda was struggling and David was there to support her, the source said. In the beginning, David went with her to all of her doctors appointments, including the overseas trips for other treatment.
> 
> As time went on, however, Yolanda just seemed to really enjoy all of the attention she was getting, the source claimed.
> 
> Her oldest daughter, Gigi was becoming a very successful model, and it seemed hard for Yolanda, a former model herself, to watch her child get so much attention.
> 
> PHOTOS: Gigi Hadid Discusses Mother Yolandas Battle With Lyme Disease: Im Very Inspired
> 
> Getting older seems to have been very hard for Yolanda, the source said. Now, it looks like she isnt ready to give up the role of sick patient.
> 
> In fact, Yolandas doctors in L.A. recently insisted she cut back on the trips abroad for medical care, believing it was making her symptoms worse, but she refused, the source said.
> 
> And anyone that saw RHOBH this week knows that Yolandas medical closet is stocked from top to bottom with prescriptions, injections and supplements. People close to her think that all of that stuff is just making her feel worse, but she wont give them up, a source told Radar.
> 
> 
> In addition, the source added, Yolanda recently admitted that she has been getting weekly colonics while battling the disease. David begged her to stop doing that because her doctors believed that was also hurting her
> 
> 
> http://celebzis.com/faking-it-david...yolanda-was-cured-of-lyme-disease-long-ago-2/



Noone will ever really know the true story but if the docs have said that her lyme infection was cured and that she should stop this quest for alternative treatments as they were making her worse...this must have been very hard for David and caused fundamental problems between them.


----------



## Longchamp

ladybug09 said:


> so i guess now he's on a smear campaign. While i may not necessarily believe that her illness is genuine, as the ex husband i think it makes him look bitter and catty talking about her like
> this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol



+ 1


----------



## slyyls

David's comments could be his posturing in preparation for the divorce.   I have  feeling they won't just be parting, and going their separate ways, without some sort of settlement.


----------



## DC-Cutie

At that point they both are starting to look like idiots - yo with her random hashtags and IG pics, David speaking to tabloids through 'friends' and 'close sources' 

Ok, it's over. Love tank is empty. Move the hell on


----------



## imgg

slyyls said:


> David's comments could be his posturing in preparation for the divorce.   I have  feeling they won't just be parting, and going their separate ways, without some sort of settlement.



I would imagine he is smart enough to have an ironclad prenup.


----------



## slyyls

imgg said:


> I would imagine he is smart enough to have an ironclad prenup.


I'm sure you're right; but everything's contestable.   Yolanda seems to have taken the high road, and has acknowledged the affect that her illness had on their marriage.
David seems to be heading out on the low road.   There may be a strategy reason for that.
He's a nasty piece of work, no matter what motivations are behind his comments.


----------



## imgg

slyyls said:


> I'm sure you're right; but everything's contestable.   Yolanda seems to have taken the high road, and has acknowledged the affect that her illness had on their marriage.
> David seems to be heading out on the low road.   There may be a strategy reason for that.
> He's a nasty piece of work, no matter what motivations are behind his comments.



He was not quoted saying anything, it was a "source" and who knows how reliable that is.  Men do not do well with sickness in general and if Yo was milking her sickness, that would not do well on a lot of marriages, especially a guy like David.  California is a no fault divorce state so at this point, who really cares.  It wasn't like they were married long or was their first walk down the aisle.


----------



## Megs

I'm no Dr but I believe it would be hard for a Dr who works with Yolando on her Lyme's disease be able to track every treatment she's doing, what effect it has, and the best course of action. She seems to throw everything and the kitchen sink at her illness, and I get that because she wants to feel better, but you have to have some sort of way of knowing what's helping and what's not. It's very easy to become your illness, and that's what I think happened to Yolanda. 

The Italy trip was amazing and I would love sometime in my life to go on a trip like that - have a yacht for a week and just cruise around! 

Kyle and her sister dynamic is awful. I know there's more to it, but it's awful to only invite part of the family. Plus her daughters who were left out must feel so weird.


----------



## imgg

Megs said:


> *I'm no Dr but I believe it would be hard for a Dr who works with Yolando on her Lyme's disease be able to track every treatment she's doing, what effect it has, and the best course of action. She seems to throw everything and the kitchen sink at her illness, and I get that because she wants to feel better, but you have to have some sort of way of knowing what's helping and what's not. It's very easy to become your illness, and that's what I think happened to Yolanda*.
> 
> The Italy trip was amazing and I would love sometime in my life to go on a trip like that - have a yacht for a week and just cruise around!
> 
> Kyle and her sister dynamic is awful. I know there's more to it, but it's awful to only invite part of the family. Plus her daughters who were left out must feel so weird.



You're exactly right.  It would be impossible to know what was working versus what wasn't if you are constantly getting treatments by various doctors, not to mention in various countries. Sometimes illness is a mindset like I believe it is in Yolanda's case.  A poor mindset mixed with various prescriptions, medications and treatments is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm sure they are feeding stories to the tabloids through their PR people.  David doesn't want to come across as un uncaring ahole.  He's got to protect his ego and his fading career.  Yolanda so far seems to have taken the high road; it might serve her better.  Who knows their motives at this point.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yo is that patient that shows up to the doctor with 5 ft of medical records and then does her own self diagnosis.  I really wouldn't be surprised if her cabinet full of medicine could be causing MORE problems. Like there are certain media you can't take with others, possibly causing damage or chemical reactions.


----------



## susieserb

Megs said:


> I'm no Dr but I believe it would be hard for a Dr who works with Yolando on her Lyme's disease be able to track every treatment she's doing, what effect it has, and the best course of action. She seems to throw everything and the kitchen sink at her illness, and I get that because she wants to feel better, but you have to have some sort of way of knowing what's helping and what's not. It's very easy to become your illness, and that's what I think happened to Yolanda.
> 
> The Italy trip was amazing and I would love sometime in my life to go on a trip like that - have a yacht for a week and just cruise around!
> 
> Kyle and her sister dynamic is awful. I know there's more to it, but it's awful to only invite part of the family. Plus her daughters who were left out must feel so weird.


I'm STILL thinking of that yacht, food, roadster, water...but NOT the bugs during their meal LOL.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm curious what Yo's diet is like during her illness. Is she still doing the Master cleanse? Eating an almond instead of a meal. Surely she would feel much better just eating some steamed veggies and grilled fish or chicken. 

I actually just looked it up on WebMD. They say the Master Cleanse if used longer than 10 days can lead to fatigue, headaches and feeling sick. Also leads to loss of bone, muscle and water. 
I am going to bet Yo was on the master cleanse at least once a month. Coupled with the leaky breast implants, no wonder she feels terrible.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My grandmother used to say 'you can worry yourself sick'. That's Yo


----------



## Jayne1

Were they talking about colonic irrigation and didn't Eileen agree with Yo and say how beneficial it was? 

I keep reading that  colonic irrigation isn't safe


----------



## slang

chowlover2 said:


> I'm curious what Yo's diet is like during her illness. Is she still doing the Master cleanse? Eating an almond instead of a meal. Surely she would feel much better just eating some steamed veggies and grilled fish or chicken.
> 
> I actually just looked it up on WebMD. They say the Master Cleanse if used longer than 10 days can lead to fatigue, headaches and feeling sick. Also leads to loss of bone, muscle and water.
> I am going to bet Yo was on the master cleanse at least once a month. Coupled with the leaky breast implants, no wonder she feels terrible.



I wonder the same about Bella who according to Yo, also has lyme disease. In a recent article the reporter said that Bella ordered just a hard boiled egg for lunch & was taking a packet of multiple pills that Yo makes up for her...How about eating 3 healthy meals a day and stop fasting!


----------



## bisousx

simone72 said:


> *Lisa Rinna sound like a phony to me, she is very hungry for media attention and will do anything to stay in the spotlight.* Hence stuff she posts on instagram all the time to get people's attention. I don't like how she put her 2 daughter in a bathing suit on television and exposed them like that it was unnecessary. Just my opinion I have 2 daughters and there's enough going around out there I wouldn't want to draw attention on my teenage girls on tv. Does anyone recall that reality show she and Harry were in about her boutique Belle Gray? They were pretty much struggling and closed it down eventually. Harry had no work for a very long time and she was out doing everything she could but in no way were they Beverly Hills wealthy or anything.
> 
> Yolanda should have called it a day and not come back for another painful season.
> Love the Italy trip and all the glamour, that was really the best part for me.




Is she a phony if she readily admits this is what she wants? I think Lisa Rinna has been VERY transparent about doing almost anything to get a gig, stay in the spotlight, wanting to be in a different echelon on stardom, etc. That's what I like about her. Most people would downplay their intentions. She owns hers.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Is she a phony if she readily admits this is what she wants? I think Lisa Rinna has been VERY transparent about doing almost anything to get a gig, stay in the spotlight, wanting to be in a different echelon on stardom, etc. That's what I like about her. Most people would downplay their intentions. She owns hers.



Agree -- I like Lisa because she does seem very honest abut her career she did an adult diaper commercial and jokes about it.


----------



## Jayne1

Yo has had her fair share of work done. For a top model and all.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/stars-hollywood-favorites-famous-gallery-1.1085722


----------



## susieserb

Jayne1 said:


> Agree -- I like Lisa because she does seem very honest abut her career she did an adult diaper commercial and jokes about it.


I'm there but my biases run deep.  I adored LR and ED on my soaps; so my loyalties are HUGE.


----------



## susieserb

Jayne1 said:


> Yo has had her fair share of work done. For a top model and all.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/stars-hollywood-favorites-famous-gallery-1.1085722


I guess? She's so bloated now I think it's hard to tell what work was done on Yo's face. 
But come on, ex model "out of the ordinary" millionaire has PS..


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> I guess? She's so bloated now I think it's hard to tell what work was done on Yo's face.
> But come on, ex model "out of the ordinary" millionaire has PS..



when you look at pics from previous seasons, you can see the lips, the nose job and eye lifts


----------



## StylishMD

DC-Cutie said:


> Yo is that patient that shows up to the doctor with 5 ft of medical records and then does her own self diagnosis.  I really wouldn't be surprised if her cabinet full of medicine could be causing MORE problems. Like there are certain media you can't take with others, possibly causing damage or chemical reactions.


Oh yes, a Doctor's nightmare. Don't get me wrong, I love when my patients come prepared for a visit but there is a HUGE difference between reading something on the Internet and understanding it!
I strongly believe that all the crap that Yo is doing to herself, the colonics (weekly? WHY?) and the meds and treatments are making her sicker. I didn't believe the crap she said about the worm, really? 
Also did you notice when the girls came to visit she was laying in the bed reading then when the bell rang she took off her glasses and pretended to be asleep. Sheesh


----------



## Megs

Jayne1 said:


> Were they talking about colonic irrigation and didn't Eileen agree with Yo and say how beneficial it was?
> 
> I keep reading that  colonic irrigation isn't safe



If you do it often you can rid your body of good bacteria from your gut. Our guts hold bacteria, good and bad, and a lot of that is needed to keep your body healthy. 

Again, no Dr, but if you flush everything out of your system it can't be good for you


----------



## Megs

StylishMD said:


> Oh yes, a Doctor's nightmare. Don't get me wrong, I love when my patients come prepared for a visit but there is a HUGE difference between reading something on the Internet and understanding it!
> I strongly believe that all the crap that Yo is doing to herself, the colonics (weekly? WHY?) and the meds and treatments are making her sicker. I didn't believe the crap she said about the worm, really?
> Also did you notice when the girls came to visit she was laying in the bed reading then when the bell rang she took off her glasses and pretended to be asleep. Sheesh



YES THE WORM. Where did the huge worm come from if she is cleansing non-stop, so healthy, taking 1,000 vitamins a day, eating perfectly, having 1zillion health appointments. I mean what?!


----------



## susieserb

Megs said:


> YES THE WORM. Where did the huge worm come from if she is cleansing non-stop, so healthy, taking 1,000 vitamins a day, eating perfectly, having 1zillion health appointments. I mean what?!


I'll tell you where the worm came from (if indeed this is true).  You can buy TAPE WORM pills from Mexico to help you lose weight.  Now I'm beginning to think "miss menopause" with her slow metabolism is stooping to new lows for weight loss.  JMHO

BTW there was an episode from Stories from the ER that featured this very thing.  A pageant mom wanted her daughter to lose weight and slipped the pills in her food (without the poor girl knowing).

She became very ill and passed awful long tapeworms.

SO when I heard Yo say that I thought YOU STUPID.....*&^%


----------



## Sassys

susieserb said:


> I'll tell you where the worm came from (if indeed this is true).  You can buy TAPE WORM pills from Mexico to help you lose weight.  Now I'm beginning to think "miss menopause" with her slow metabolism is stooping to new lows for weight loss.  JMHO
> 
> BTW there was an episode from Stories from the ER that featured this very thing.  A pageant mom wanted her daughter to lose weight and slipped the pills in her food (without the poor girl knowing).
> 
> She became very ill and passed awful long tapeworms.
> 
> SO when I heard Yo say that I thought YOU STUPID.....*&^%



My aunt & mom had a tapewworm years ago when they were kids. It was from eating dirty food. I won't even type how they got rid of it.


----------



## Megs

susieserb said:


> I'll tell you where the worm came from (if indeed this is true).  You can buy TAPE WORM pills from Mexico to help you lose weight.  Now I'm beginning to think "miss menopause" with her slow metabolism is stooping to new lows for weight loss.  JMHO
> 
> BTW there was an episode from Stories from the ER that featured this very thing.  A pageant mom wanted her daughter to lose weight and slipped the pills in her food (without the poor girl knowing).
> 
> She became very ill and passed awful long tapeworms.
> 
> SO when I heard Yo say that I thought YOU STUPID.....*&^%





I didn't know you could buy a tapeworm pill and that is so gross, but ok!! ACK!


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> when you look at pics from previous seasons, you can see the lips, the nose job and eye lifts



And the chin.  She had a different chin, with a cleft&#8230; in the old picture I posted.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> My aunt & mom had a tapewworm years ago when they were kids. It was from eating dirty food. I won't even type how they got rid of it.



What kind of dirty food?  Like an apple that wasn't washed properly?  And yes, I kinda want to know how they got rid of it&#8230; I assume down the toilet, with a little help from pulling it out?  I think I read that in a book.

Yo talking about a parasitic infection, but it didn't have to be a tapeworm, right?  It could have been another kind of worm. But how would she get such a thing.  I can't see her eating undercooked meat.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> What kind of dirty food?  Like an apple that wasn't washed properly?  And yes, I kinda want to know how they got rid of it&#8230; I assume down the toilet, with a little help from pulling it out?  I think I read that in a book.
> 
> Yo talking about a parasitic infection, but it didn't have to be a tapeworm, right?  It could have been another kind of worm. But how would she get such a thing.  I can't see her eating undercooked meat.



I don't know what they ate exactly. They were dirt poor when they were kids, so who knows what they ate (it was also in the early 60's). Yes, that is how they got it out.


----------



## pot_luck

A lot of models eat tape worms to stay thin. That is how Yo probably ended up with it, if she had one.


----------



## simone72

Jayne1 said:


> Agree -- I like Lisa because she does seem very honest abut her career she did an adult diaper commercial and jokes about it.


I should have said seems very desperate not Phony I really what I meant.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I can't stand her. Partially due to her being on DOOL.


----------



## Jayne1

simone72 said:


> I should have said seems very desperate not Phony I really what I meant.



True -- she does admit to doing diaper commercials, for example, for the pay cheque, which does come out of a strong need for money.

I still like her though. She doesn't seem as damaged as Kyle and Kim.  Or toxic as resident sh*t stirrer, Lisa V.


----------



## VickyB

coconutsboston said:


> Watching again now. I totally thought I saw that the first time around but thought maybe I overpoured my glass of wine!
> 
> LOL!!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ok, so Yolo's health advocate is a former acting coach and call girl.... http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2015/...evealed-as-acting-coach-and-former-call-girl/


----------



## StylishMD

Megs said:


> If you do it often you can rid your body of good bacteria from your gut. Our guts hold bacteria, good and bad, and a lot of that is needed to keep your body healthy.
> 
> Again, no Dr, but if you flush everything out of your system it can't be good for you


You are absolutely right Megs! PLUS the people doing these colonics get instructions/ certificates off the internet. You can seriously harm or even kill someone with this if you perforate the bowel or cause too much saline to get into the blood stream, what then? As a DOCTOR, I don't do procedures on people that I wasn't trained in or don't have the training to deal with the complications the bowel doesn't need cleansing, eat healthy food, drink lots of water and your bowel will cleanse itself every time you p--p!


----------



## StylishMD

Megs said:


> YES THE WORM. Where did the huge worm come from if she is cleansing non-stop, so healthy, taking 1,000 vitamins a day, eating perfectly, having 1zillion health appointments. I mean what?!


Maybe eating bad pork while on her travels to find the Cure!


----------



## chowlover2

susieserb said:


> I'll tell you where the worm came from (if indeed this is true).  You can buy TAPE WORM pills from Mexico to help you lose weight.  Now I'm beginning to think "miss menopause" with her slow metabolism is stooping to new lows for weight loss.  JMHO
> 
> BTW there was an episode from Stories from the ER that featured this very thing.  A pageant mom wanted her daughter to lose weight and slipped the pills in her food (without the poor girl knowing).
> 
> She became very ill and passed awful long tapeworms.
> 
> SO when I heard Yo say that I thought YOU STUPID.....*&^%





pot_luck said:


> A lot of models eat tape worms to stay thin. That is how Yo probably ended up with it, if she had one.



WOW! I learn something new on TPF every day...


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> ok, so Yolo's health advocate is a former acting coach and call girl.... http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2015/...evealed-as-acting-coach-and-former-call-girl/





This is Daisy's website: http://www.adwprofessionalcoaching.com/bio.html

I had to look it up. Who would readily admit they were a high class hooker? Hollywood is so strange, I swear.


----------



## Jayne1

StylishMD said:


> You are absolutely right Megs! PLUS the people doing these colonics get instructions/ certificates off the internet. You can seriously harm or even kill someone with this if you perforate the bowel or cause too much saline to get into the blood stream, what then? As a DOCTOR, I don't do procedures on people that I wasn't trained in or don't have the training to deal with the complications the bowel doesn't need cleansing, eat healthy food, drink lots of water and your bowel will cleanse itself every time you p--p!



Eileen agreed with Yo and said they were necessary or helpful, or something and I thought Eileen was the practical one! I hear celebs talking about it all the time. Maybe it's necessary in some way, when you're in front of the camera.

Not me, I'm a wuss when it comes to these things but we hear so many celebs being enthusiastic about it.


----------



## StylishMD

Jayne1 said:


> Eileen agreed with Yo and said they were necessary or helpful, or something and I thought Eileen was the practical one! I hear celebs talking about it all the time. Maybe it's necessary in some way, when you're in front of the camera.
> 
> Not me, I'm a wuss when it comes to these things but we hear so many celebs being enthusiastic about it.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> Eileen agreed with Yo and said they were necessary or helpful, or something and I thought Eileen was the practical one! I hear celebs talking about it all the time. Maybe it's necessary in some way, when you're in front of the camera.
> 
> Not me, I'm a wuss when it comes to these things but we hear so many celebs being enthusiastic about it.





I don't think I know a single person who has gotten a colonic.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> I don't think I know a single person who has gotten a colonic.



Either do I but I hear interviews with celebs who do it all the time and swear by it. 

Oprah liked it, Goopy loves it and wrote about it,  Janet Jackson talked about it on the Oprah show. 

This is a celeb thing, I'm sure because regular people like us don't do it.


----------



## chowlover2

I had a friend who did a colonic and thought it was the greatest thing ever. She said she felt like she could run for President after she did it. SMH.

Yo is really looking crazy town with the info on Daisy coming out in print.


----------



## susieserb

chowlover2 said:


> I had a friend who did a colonic and thought it was the greatest thing ever. She said she felt like she could run for President after she did it. SMH.
> 
> Yo is really looking crazy town with the info on Daisy coming out in print.


They probably "feel" so good because of their gut going down.

Feelings AREN't FACTS.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> ok, so Yolo's health advocate is a former acting coach and call girl.... http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2015/...evealed-as-acting-coach-and-former-call-girl/



 Well, people do have career changes at certain points of their lives.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Either do I but I hear interviews with celebs who do it all the time and swear by it.
> 
> Oprah liked it, Goopy loves it and wrote about it,  Janet Jackson talked about it on the Oprah show.
> 
> This is a celeb thing, I'm sure because regular people like us don't do it.



I think people do it, its just not something that you discuss with your friends lol


----------



## Sassys

'David wants his place back': Yolanda Foster moves into new condo with her medical gear as she leaves ex's bachelor pad after split

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ical-gear-leaves-ex-s-bachelor-pad-split.html


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> 'David wants his place back': Yolanda Foster moves into new condo with her medical gear as she leaves ex's bachelor pad after split
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ical-gear-leaves-ex-s-bachelor-pad-split.html



I can't with this anymore....so she carries around story boards of her diagnosis and treatments?!?! this has to be a joke!!!! it looks like a high school project! lmao!!!


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> I can't with this anymore....so she carries around story boards of her diagnosis and treatments?!?! this has to be a joke!!!! it looks like a high school project! lmao!!!



:giggles:


----------



## swags

pursegrl12 said:


> I can't with this anymore....so she carries around story boards of her diagnosis and treatments?!?! this has to be a joke!!!! it looks like a high school project! lmao!!!



Has she sought any pyshiatric treatment?


----------



## Ladybug09

pot_luck said:


> A lot of models eat tape worms to stay thin. That is how Yo probably ended up with it, if she had one.


WTH!!! Is this true, or are you bamming us...


chowlover2 said:


> I had a friend who did a colonic and thought it was the greatest thing ever. She said she felt like she could run for President after she did it. SMH.
> 
> Yo is really looking crazy town with the info on Daisy coming out in print.


Heck, I guess when you suck pounds of sh!t outta your body, that would make anyone feel great!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> WTH!!! Is this true, or are you bamming us...
> 
> Heck, I guess when you suck pounds of sh!t outta your body, that would make anyone feel great!



It's true. This is when I heard about it.


----------



## clydekiwi

swags said:


> Has she sought any pyshiatric treatment?




She does look depressed


----------



## coconutsboston

Ladybug09 said:


> WTH!!! Is this true, or are you bamming us...
> 
> Heck, I guess when you suck pounds of sh!t outta your body, that would make anyone feel great!



 As someone with UC (eg a built in colonic), it must be nice to feel great after that!  

I am laughing so hard at this thread today!  I knew about the tapeworm pill too, but I thought it was more of a scare tactic (well, the outcome at least)!


----------



## pinky7129

well, at least she has shoes on and isnt barefoot!


----------



## cdtracing

Ladybug09 said:


> WTH!!! Is this true, or are you bamming us...
> 
> Heck, I guess when you suck pounds of sh!t outta your body, that would make anyone feel great!



I had heard about the tape worm pill.  Models use to do it in the 70's.  And I read that Maria Callas, American born Greek Opera singer who was once Aristotle Onassis' mistress, also did this at one time.


And about the colonic comment.....LMAO!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Watching now and I think that everytime I see Yo with a friend, I'm going to think she's a call girl.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Watching now and I think that everytime I see Yo with a friend, I'm going to think she's a call girl.



Everybody is suspect at this point. Lol


----------



## missyb

The new girl Erika is 29 and her husband is 76 seriously this show is becoming such a joke


----------



## slang

I thought she said she was 44, but I might have zoned out. Her voice isn't easy to take


----------



## nastasja

missyb said:


> The new girl Erika is 29 and her husband is 76 seriously this show is becoming such a joke




I made the same post a few pages ago. But now I think her Wikipedia page lies. 

I said I thought she looks 45. Then later after I posted that, I found this article that says she's 46, which I would actually believe! 

http://www.nationallawjournal.com/i...rardis-Real-Housewife?slreturn=20151115215100


----------



## missyb

killerlife said:


> I made the same post a few pages ago. But now I think her Wikipedia page lies.
> 
> I said I thought she looks 45. Then later after I posted that, I found this article that says she's 46, which I would actually believe!
> 
> http://m.nationallawjournal.com/module/alm/app/nlj.do#!/article/1752929950




Ok that sounds better


----------



## slang

Well thanks god she's not 29, since she said they've been married 15 years. That would have meant married at 14?!?


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> WTH!!! Is this true, or are you bamming us...
> 
> Heck, I guess when you suck pounds of sh!t outta your body, that would make anyone feel great!



this has got to be some of the craziest stuff i've ever heard of ...


----------



## Jayne1

Is her name Erika?  The old guy gets a tax write off, I bet, by supporting her burlesque act.  Look at all the people she employs, just to have her prance around.

Oh well, as long as she keeps busy, it's good.


----------



## junqueprincess

David Foster -- I Paid for ALL of Yolanda's Medical Bills ... Even After She Left Me

http://www.tmz.com/2015/12/16/david-foster-yolanda-medical-bills-divorce


Tmz is reporting she left him, a year ago.


----------



## swags

The scene with the pony bothered me for some reason. Poor pony.

Didn't care for the new girl.


----------



## krasavitza

Lisa R strikes me as a try too hard, all that forced/fake laughter is so annoying. Its also disgusting to me that she's still going on about Kim being an addict - ok yeah we all know already, just stop. She has very strong feelings of dislike toward her and it's uncomfortable to watch/hear her talk about her like that.


On another note, my gosh I love the parties Lisa V throws. They are always so fabulous and beautiful.... something straight out of a dream with all those rich hues of pinks and purples and lovely floral setups. Love love love it!


----------



## Sassys

I can't believe Ken's son in law pushed him like that. He could have hit his head. That pool is not set up to be pushed from that side.

I need Lisa V. to stop with all this pink. That party looked like it was a birthday party for a bunch of little girls, not a grown man.


----------



## slyyls

swags said:


> The scene with the pony bothered me for some reason. Poor pony.
> 
> Didn't care for the new girl.


It bothered me too.  I would have been disgusted it Lisa had put that poor pony on a jet, and taken it home.     The owner of that pony should be ashamed of herself for even considering that sort of antic.
She doesn't seem to be a responsible breeder; especially trying to breed for these dwarf size pony's.  It's no different than a puppy mill breeding for tea cup size puppies.   It's not healthy, or humane.

Shame on Lisa for supporting this practice.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> I can't believe Ken's son in law pushed him like that. He could have hit his head. That pool is not set up to be pushed from that side.
> 
> I need Lisa V. to stop with all this pink. That party looked like it was a birthday party for a bunch of little girls, not a grown man.



Was that Jason? I was trying to figure out who pushed him but t went to fast. 

Yes, that pool is too shallow, he could have really hurt himself...


----------



## slang

krasavitza said:


> Lisa R strikes me as a try too hard, all that forced/fake laughter is so annoying. Its also disgusting to me that she's still going on about Kim being an addict - ok yeah we all know already, just stop. She has very strong feelings of dislike toward her and it's uncomfortable to watch/hear her talk about her like that.
> 
> 
> *On another note, my gosh I love the parties Lisa V throws. They are always so fabulous and beautiful.... something straight out of a dream with all those rich hues of pinks and purples and lovely floral setups. Love love love it![*/QUOTE]
> 
> Lisa V parties are starting to bug me now for some reason, they are all the same. Although it was beautiful, no grown man who want a flowery lunch with all his wife's friends...doesn't Ken have friends (Mohammad, Martin - anyone?) - did he really want Taylor, Camille etc at his bday party??


----------



## katran26

slang said:


> krasavitza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa R strikes me as a try too hard, all that forced/fake laughter is so annoying. Its also disgusting to me that she's still going on about Kim being an addict - ok yeah we all know already, just stop. She has very strong feelings of dislike toward her and it's uncomfortable to watch/hear her talk about her like that.
> 
> 
> *On another note, my gosh I love the parties Lisa V throws. They are always so fabulous and beautiful.... something straight out of a dream with all those rich hues of pinks and purples and lovely floral setups. Love love love it![*/QUOTE]
> 
> Lisa V parties are starting to bug me now for some reason, they are all the same. Although it was beautiful, no grown man who want a flowery lunch with all his wife's friends...*doesn't Ken have friends (Mohammad, Martin - anyone?) - did he really want Taylor, Camille etc at his bday party??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering that too - it was a bit strange to me
Click to expand...


----------



## Sassys

If Taylor comes back, I am done with this show.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> krasavitza said:
> 
> 
> 
> *On another note, my gosh I love the parties Lisa V throws. They are always so fabulous and beautiful.... something straight out of a dream with all those rich hues of pinks and purples and lovely floral setups. Love love love it![*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> The parties are all paid for by the network. They hire a party planner, who brings in his staff, dishes, food, decorations, tables, flowers, even in this case, the hats for the ladies, and any games they might have to play, to follow a theme the party planner thought of&#8230; All the housewives do is supply the backyard. Or the living room.
> 
> I'm so over those exorbitant parties where even the guests say they are bored. Then they give the hat back and go home
Click to expand...


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Was that Jason? I was trying to figure out who pushed him but t went to fast.
> 
> Yes, that pool is too shallow, he could have really hurt himself...



It was him.


----------



## katran26

killerlife said:


> I made the same post a few pages ago. But now I think her Wikipedia page lies.
> 
> I said I thought she looks 45. Then later after I posted that, I found this article that says she's 46, which I would actually believe!
> 
> http://www.nationallawjournal.com/i...rardis-Real-Housewife?slreturn=20151115215100



I still found their interactions creepy - he looks like a grandpa.


----------



## summer2815

Sassys said:


> It was him.



There was a debate on another message board and the conclusion was it wasn't Jason.

I would need to look at it again because I am not sure.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> slang said:
> 
> 
> 
> The parties are all paid for by the network. They hire a party planner, who brings in his staff, dishes, food, decorations, tables, flowers, even in this case, the hats for the ladies, and any games they might have to play, to follow a theme the party planner thought of&#8230; All the housewives do is supply the backyard. Or the living room.
> 
> I'm so over those exorbitant parties where even the guests say they are bored. Then they give the hat back and go home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they could really do without Kevin the party planner and his crooked wig!  looks like a beaver is resting on his head. along with his white face powder
Click to expand...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Jayne1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and they could really do without Kevin the party planner and his crooked wig!  looks like a beaver is resting on his head. along with his white face powder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, everytime he is on, my face is always like
Click to expand...


----------



## Sassys

summer2815 said:


> There was a debate on another message board and the conclusion was it wasn't Jason.
> 
> I would need to look at it again because I am not sure.



I have to watch again, I am certain it was him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

me too.  same expression.  I'm confused, amused and disgusted at the same time.  LOL


Sassys said:


> DC-Cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, everytime he is on, my face is always like
Click to expand...


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> and they could really do without Kevin the party planner and his crooked wig!  looks like a beaver is resting on his head. along with his white face powder




Never!! He is my favorite part of the show. I LOLed when he said, "any entertainments, like cotton candy all over the body..."


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Never!! He is my favorite part of the show. I LOLed when he said, "any entertainments, like cotton candy all over the body..."



he does say the most random stuff.  Everytime I watch father of the bride, I say "look at Kevin...'


----------



## lulilu

Jayne1 said:


> slang said:
> 
> 
> 
> The parties are all paid for by the network. They hire a party planner, who brings in his staff, dishes, food, decorations, tables, flowers, even in this case, the hats for the ladies, and any games they might have to play, to follow a theme the party planner thought of All the housewives do is supply the backyard. Or the living room.
> 
> I'm so over those exorbitant parties where even the guests say they are bored. Then they give the hat back and go home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt you, but never knew this was the case -- do you know for a fact?
Click to expand...


----------



## lulilu

I loathe Taylor.  And she is back for one second and throwing shade all over?  I Lol'd when Lisa said she in no way wanted Taylor as a neighbor.

I will stop watching if she returns.  The new women is awful too.  This whole show is just dying a painful death.


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> Jayne1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt you, but never knew this was the case -- do you know for a fact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do kind of know for a fact.  All the parties and certainly all the trips, are paid for.
> 
> Anyone care to chime in?
Click to expand...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> lulilu said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do kind of know for a fact.  All the parties and certainly all the trips, are paid for.
> 
> Anyone care to chime in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are paid for either by Bravo or advertisement in exchange for their product/name being advertised.
> 
> Usually at the end credits (if you can read that quick, because they speed by) you can see 'promotional consideration by the following...' and it lists the vendors
Click to expand...


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> WOW! I learn something new on TPF every day...



i always thought that was an urban myth ...



Jayne1 said:


> Eileen agreed with Yo and said they were necessary or helpful, or something and I thought Eileen was the practical one! I hear celebs talking about it all the time. Maybe it's necessary in some way, when you're in front of the camera.
> 
> Not me, I'm a wuss when it comes to these things but we hear so many celebs being enthusiastic about it.



and why is everyone talking about them?   Portia (RHA) had one on television .... that was disgusting!



slang said:


> krasavitza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa V parties are starting to bug me now for some reason, they are all the same. Although it was beautiful, no grown man who want a flowery lunch with all his wife's friends...doesn't Ken have friends (Mohammad, Martin - anyone?) - did he really want Taylor, Camille etc at his bday party??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of Ken's manly friends went away when he started carrying around a dog dressed in the same clothes as himself.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ladybug09

missyb said:


> The new girl Erika is 29 and her husband is 76 seriously this show is becoming such a joke


Wow!!!! I missed her age! I thought she was in her late 30s/40s!

Talk about trophy wife.

Hold up, that age can't be right, she said they've been married for 15 1/2 years...maybe that's how old she was when they got married.


----------



## Sassys

missyb said:


> The new girl Erika is 29 and her husband is 76 seriously this show is becoming such a joke






Ladybug09 said:


> Wow!!!! I missed her age! I thought she was in her late 30s/40s!
> 
> Talk about trophy wife.
> 
> Hold up, that age can't be right, she said they've been married for 15 1/2 years...maybe that's how old she was when they got married.




She is not 29, she said on the show she is 44


----------



## Ladybug09

krasavitza said:


> On another note, my gosh I love the parties Lisa V throws. They are always so fabulous and beautiful.... something straight out of a dream with all those rich hues of pinks and purples and lovely floral setups. Love love love it!



I really enjoyed the party too.

Also, the she has the life with the coptering and jettting around. LOL



Sassys said:


> I can't believe Ken's son in law pushed him like that. He could have hit his head. That pool is not set up to be pushed from that side.
> 
> I need Lisa V. to stop with all this pink. That party looked like it was a birthday party for *a bunch of little girls, not a grown man.*


hahaha, it did.



Sassys said:


> If Taylor comes back, I am done with this show.





lulilu said:


> I loathe Taylor.  And she is back for one second  and throwing shade all over?  I Lol'd when Lisa said she in no way  wanted Taylor as a neighbor.
> 
> I will stop watching if she returns.  The new women is awful too.  This whole show is just dying a painful death.


Me too. She is so frickin irritating and I can't deal with 2 fish lip ladies on the show. Also the new sponsor, excuse me, Husband looks creepy.



summer2815 said:


> There was a debate on another message board and the conclusion was it wasn't Jason.
> 
> I would need to look at it again because I am not sure.



It *WAS* Jason. I rewound, slow mo'd and paused it several times to see who pushed Ken. The Asian guy/party planner and somone else grabbed Ken to pull him to the water, he pulled away, and then Jason pushed him/Ken in.



bisousx said:


> Never!! He is my favorite part of the show. I LOLed when he said, "any entertainments, like cotton candy all over the body..."


That was freakin hilarious!!!!


And yeah, the pig scene bothered me too. You could tell she was lame.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I
> 
> 
> It *WAS* Jason. I rewound, slow mo'd and paused it several times to see who pushed Ken. The Asian guy/party planner and somone else grabbed Ken to pull him to the water, he pulled away, and then Jason pushed him/Ken in.



He was the only blonde hair young guy their, so it had to be him. He knows that pool is shallow on that side and that was not smart, to almost seriously hurt your rich father in law.


----------



## honeyshopper

junqueprincess said:


> David Foster -- I Paid for ALL of Yolanda's Medical Bills ... Even After She Left Me
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/12/16/david-foster-yolanda-medical-bills-divorce
> 
> 
> Tmz is reporting she left him, a year ago.




She left her "King" a year ago and was sick? And he's still paying for her treatments? Interesting...


----------



## slyyls

DC-Cutie said:


> Jayne1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and they could really do without Kevin the party planner and his crooked wig!  looks like a beaver is resting on his head. along with his white face powder
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you would ever find a beaver; anywhere near his head.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sassys

honeyshopper said:


> She left her "King" a year ago and was sick? And he's still paying for her treatments? Interesting...



I don't believe she left him; I think he is saying that to so he doesn't look bad for leaving a sick wife.


----------



## susieserb

missyb said:


> The new girl Erika is 29 and her husband is 76 seriously this show is becoming such a joke


She has dummied down the show.  NOW BH is garbage at the same level of the other trashy HW.


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> I don't believe she left him; I think he is saying that to so he doesn't look bad for leaving a sick wife.



Yeah, there is a lot of conflicting gossip coming from both sides. It happens when you're divorcing. I would know, my ex was spreading so many rumors about me and sadly his friends all believed him.


----------



## bisousx

susieserb said:


> She has dummied down the show.  NOW BH is garbage at the same level of the other trashy HW.



I don't care for Erika at all - but she really is the quintessential BH woman. The older rich husband, got nothing to do with her spare time and try to make a music career for herself wearing ridiculous outfits and acting desperate for attention... and she knows it, too. These women are a dime a dozen in BH.


----------



## susieserb

So I find that when the new characters are introduced on a HW show (especially) BH; I dread it.  The ONLY time I did not was when Lisa and Eileen came on board.  Sorry but I do love those two.


----------



## VickyB

bisousx said:


> I don't think I know a single person who has gotten a colonic.



New neighbors moved in across the street from me last year and they own a chain of colonic places. Those of us who have lived on the block for ages and are friends refer to them as The Colonics.


----------



## VickyB

katran26 said:


> slang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering that too - it was a bit strange to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it was his "true" bday celebration - it was the bday party that was for the show.
> I was really worried about Ken when he was tossed in the shallow end! Looks like it was maybe 1 or 2 feet of water and he landed on his back AND it looked like he just missed hitting his head on the corner of the pool! Yikes!
> AND, I was LOLing that we could see Lisa's icky pink thong when her dress got wet. Who wears a thong with a flowing dress????? There's no need. SMH.
Click to expand...


----------



## caitlin1214

Erika's outfit! I remember seeing that and thinking that Tamra could have totally worn that to her S/M party on The Real Housewives of Orange County.


----------



## caitlin1214

krasavitza said:


> On another note, my gosh I love the parties Lisa V throws. They are always so fabulous and beautiful.... something straight out of a dream with all those rich hues of pinks and purples and lovely floral setups. Love love love it!



Me, too. 


I remember, at another one of Ken's birthday parties, Lisa had a portrait made of Giggy as a birthday present. She brought it out, but kept it turned around, only revealing what it was at the last moment. Before she did, she joked that it was a nude photo of her. Ken responded with, "It's awful! Throw it out immediately."


----------



## bisousx

Lmao.

I enjoy their sense of humor.


----------



## DC-Cutie

VickyB said:


> katran26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it was his "true" bday celebration - it was the bday party that was for the show.
> I was really worried about Ken when he was tossed in the shallow end! Looks like it was maybe 1 or 2 feet of water and he landed on his back AND it looked like he just missed hitting his head on the corner of the pool! Yikes!
> AND, I was LOLing that we could see Lisa's icky pink thong when her dress got wet. Who wears a thong with a flowing dress????? There's no need. SMH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear thongs with flowy dresses. What's wrong with about it?
Click to expand...


----------



## junqueprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> VickyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wear thongs with flowy dresses. What's wrong with about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I think the issue was hot pink thong, white dress...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sassys

VickyB said:


> katran26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it was his "true" bday celebration - it was the bday party that was for the show.
> I was really worried about Ken when he was tossed in the shallow end! Looks like it was maybe 1 or 2 feet of water and he landed on his back AND it looked like he just missed hitting his head on the corner of the pool! Yikes!
> AND, I was LOLing that we could see Lisa's icky pink thong when her dress got wet. Who wears a thong with a flowing dress????? There's no need. SMH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raises hand; only underwear I wear is thongs.
Click to expand...


----------



## susieserb

The women where just stunning at this faux birthday celebration. O M GOSH they REALLY WERE!  Lisa Rina's body is just insane; personally I adore her figure.  But with that said all the gals shined in their white dresses and colorful hates.

Lisa V YOU ROCK with party themes, color, design!!!!!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> VickyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wear thongs with flowy dresses. What's wrong with about it?
> 
> 
> 
> +1! No VPL for this gal.
Click to expand...


----------



## BarbadosBride

I think Eileen looked particularly well that hat really suited her.


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> VickyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raises hand; only underwear I wear is thongs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> Haven't worn grannies in years!
Click to expand...


----------



## bisousx

susieserb said:


> The women where just stunning at this faux birthday celebration. O M GOSH they REALLY WERE!  Lisa Rina's body is just insane; personally I adore her figure.  But with that said all the gals shined in their white dresses and colorful hates.
> 
> *Lisa V YOU ROCK with party themes, color, design!!!!!!!*



Well, if you want to be specific, those themes come from the brain of my most beloved character, Kevin Lee


----------



## DC-Cutie

yes, they all looked nice.  

I was screaming 'thank ya jesus' that Kyle didn't have on lipgloss.  the red lipstick was nice on her and she's given up batwing dresses!!!


----------



## cocolv

VickyB said:


> New neighbors moved in across the street from me last year and they own a chain of colonic places. Those of us who have lived on the block for ages and are friends refer to them as The Colonics.




[emoji23][emoji2][emoji23]
I was laughing out loud. Good one [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## junqueprincess

Sassys said:


> VickyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raises hand; only underwear I wear is thongs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128400;
Click to expand...


----------



## mundodabolsa

lulilu said:


> I don't doubt you, but never knew this was the case -- do you know for a fact?



Lawson Roberts is an event/party planner and does all the parties you see on Bravo's show Southern Charm in Charleston.  

If you take a look at his instagram (lawsonroberts0) he posts pics of the events he produces when they are filming.  It's just like constructing a set for a scripted show, designers and all.


----------



## susieserb

mundodabolsa said:


> Lawson Roberts is an event/party planner and does all the parties you see on Bravo's show Southern Charm in Charleston.
> 
> If you take a look at his instagram (lawsonroberts0) he posts pics of the events he produces when they are filming.  It's just like constructing a set for a scripted show, designers and all.


That's okay; they deliver and we enjoy.  Sadly the ball is rolling now and the ugliness is about to begin in which I will say bubye


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> Jayne1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *and they could really do without Kevin the party planner and his crooked wig!  looks like a beaver is resting on his head. along with his white face powder*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC-Cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I swear, everytime he is on, my face is always like*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!!  That's exactly the way I feel!!  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cdtracing

caitlin1214 said:


> Erika's outfit! I remember seeing that and thinking that Tamra could have totally worn that to her S/M party on The Real Housewives of Orange County.



^^^:lolots::lolots:


----------



## cdtracing

Please, please, please....*Don't bring back Taylor back*!!!  She's just another drunk craving attention!!  She's like hearing nails across a blackboard.  I can't stand her!


----------



## chowlover2

cdtracing said:


> please, please, please....*don't bring back taylor back*!!!  She's just another drunk craving attention!!  She's like hearing nails across a blackboard.  I can't stand her!




+1!


----------



## imgg

chowlover2 said:


> +1!



+2!  Never could stand her!


----------



## swags

cdtracing said:


> Please, please, please....*Don't bring back Taylor back*!!!  She's just another drunk craving attention!!  She's like hearing nails across a blackboard.  I can't stand her!



I agree they don't need to revisit Taylor. I find myself irritated with Lisa V for some reason and she's never really bothered me before. Kyle had gotten on my nerves in the past and now I feel more sympathetic. She has a lovely life now but can't escape her upbringing and what should be 3 happy sisters, just isn't. 
Eileen can do wrong, I started watching Young and Restless in my teens.
I used to think Lisa R was so pretty and she still is but I can't help thinking, its too bad about whatever went wrong with her lips! She also seems to go overboard with the laughing. Kim Richards hit a nerve with her and its carrying over to this season. 
I cringed when the new lady came out in her slutty alter ego outfit. 
Yolanda I think should be in therapy not on a reality show.


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> I agree they don't need to revisit Taylor. I find myself irritated with Lisa V for some reason and she's never really bothered me before. Kyle had gotten on my nerves in the past and now I feel more sympathetic. She has a lovely life now but can't escape her upbringing and what should be 3 happy sisters, just isn't.
> Eileen can do wrong, I started watching Young and Restless in my teens.
> I used to think Lisa R was so pretty and she still is but I can't help thinking, its too bad about whatever went wrong with her lips! She also seems to go overboard with the laughing. Kim Richards hit a nerve with her and its carrying over to this season.
> I cringed when the new lady came out in her slutty alter ego outfit.
> Yolanda I think should be in therapy not on a reality show.



Agreed!  Lisa V is beginning to become tiresome.  Kyle seems better with Kim not on the show.  It's a shame sisters can't get along & wind up bringing their kids into their dysfunction.  So far I like Eileen & Lisa R but I can see Lisa R getting a little annoying at times.  I'm glad Kim is gone & pray Bravo doesn't bring Taylor in to take her place.  That would be bad....so bad.  I read online that Taylor is campaigning to come back now that she has moved back to LA.  I hope they decline.  She's a nasty, drunk opportunist & I was hoping this season would be without that drama.  Taylor is the last person that needs to be on...Kim & Brandi are finally gone.  I got so sick of the drunk drama.  Boo Hoo..feel sorry for me!   As far as the new "housewife", I just don't know what to say about her.  Her slutty outfit reminded me of that lace catsuit Tamra wore to her sex party on RHOC.  She doesn't sound like the brightest light on the Christmas tree either.

And yes, while I do think Yolanda is sick, I think she's made whatever her condition is worse by doing all these other treatments without finding out what's working & what's not.  At this point, therapy seems to be something she's really in need of.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> Please, please, please....*Don't bring back Taylor back*!!!  She's just another drunk craving attention!!  She's like hearing nails across a blackboard.  I can't stand her!


I know! I just wanted to vomit when I saw her.


----------



## chowlover2

On the show the other night I sounded as if Yo was doing colonics on a daily basis. If so then no wonder she is sick. She's gotten rid of all the good bacteria in her intestinal tract.


----------



## VickyB

DC-Cutie said:


> VickyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wear thongs with flowy dresses. What's wrong with about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with it, just a choice I or many other people I know would not make. You just don't need to worry about VPL with a flowing dress so why would you wear a thong?  If you choose to do so, you just need to worry about the occasional gust of wind or some other unfortunate mishap that will cause you to inadvertently moon everybody you're with and be the but (excuse the pun) of jokes . Just because somebody might prefer granny pants doesn't mean they should wear them with low rise jeans - same goes for thongs. They are not appropriate for all clothing styles. JMHO. I love Commando - they  make so many great underwear options!
Click to expand...


----------



## tomz_grl

Why was Taylor even invited to Ken's birthday party? The way Lisa V was talking about her in her interview makes me think she doesn't care for her very much... 
I hope Yo hears about what Taylor said during the party and lays in to her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

tomz_grl said:


> Why was Taylor even invited to Ken's birthday party? The way Lisa V was talking about her in her interview makes me think she doesn't care for her very much...
> I hope Yo hears about what Taylor said during the party and lays in to her.



Because Bravo told Lisa to invite Taylor. I don't think she had much choice in the matter.


----------



## susieserb

My spirit is happy seeing Lisa with her beautiful daughters, just interacting.  Seeing vacations and shopping on those vacations.  Eileen and DH be bopping around.  Erika in her smuttiness (puke)..NOT AT ALL.  Then being subjected to her principles of life..Yep here we go.  Toilet water time.


----------



## imgg

Taylor was like a dog in heat at Lisa's party.  She took every opportunity she could to be on camera.  

It's fun to watch the Lisa's they seem to have a good time together.  That pony was adorable.


----------



## DC-Cutie

something about Lisa R seems fake.  Maybe it's that big laugh she does all the time..


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> something about Lisa R seems fake.  Maybe it's that big laugh she does all the time..



+1 totally agree.  she is always "on."  And I am really bothered by the scenes involving her parents.  There are obviously long-standing issues and I find it painful to watch.  And, whether well-deserved or not, she is passing on this behavior (toward her parents) to her daughters.


----------



## Graw

imgg said:


> Taylor was like a dog in heat at Lisa's party.  She took every opportunity she could to be on camera.
> 
> It's fun to watch the Lisa's they seem to have a good time together.  That pony was adorable.



The Lisas are adorable together! I just saw Andy Cohen walking his dog this morning I should have asked if we could have a Lisas segment!


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Because Bravo told Lisa to invite Taylor. I don't think she had much choice in the matter.



I think Bravo told Lisa that Taylor will be appearing in the scene.  Just like the hats someone thought of.


----------



## cdtracing

imgg said:


> Taylor was like a dog in heat at Lisa's party.  She took every opportunity she could to be on camera.



Perfect analogy!!  She couldn't enjoy the party, she was too busy campaigning, fighting for camera time, & putting in her 2 cents on Yolanda.  And I can't stand her fake air kissed!!  Muah, muah from two feet away.  Just seems so phoney!  I thought Camille looked good.


----------



## Megs

Guys I couldn't get over Ken's son-in-law shoving him into a very shallow pool. Can not get over it. There is a long walk out to the pool and they pushed him so hard, he could have easily gotten hurt. 

And now I found like my mother.


----------



## slang

Did anyone notice Pandora's face after Lisa's "69" joke to Ken. Poor thing looked so repulsed


----------



## krasavitza

slang said:


> Did anyone notice Pandora's face after Lisa's "69" joke to Ken. Poor thing looked so repulsed


 
Yeah, awkward. Especially with Pandora's husband there.


What are peoples thoughts on Pandora and her husband? I feel like they are such an odd couple! In my eyes he's gorgeous.... while Pandora on the other hand is pretty rough on the eyes. I wonder what its like for Pandora to have such a beautiful stylish mother and herself being the complete opposite? Same way Lisa seems to pick only the slimmest girls to work at her restaurant, while her daughter is quite heavy...


----------



## BarbadosBride

krasavitza said:


> Yeah, awkward. Especially with Pandora's husband there.
> 
> 
> What are peoples thoughts on Pandora and her husband? I feel like they are such an odd couple! In my eyes he's gorgeous.... while Pandora on the other hand is pretty rough on the eyes. I wonder what its like for Pandora to have such a beautiful stylish mother and herself being the complete opposite? Same way Lisa seems to pick only the slimmest girls to work at her restaurant, while her daughter is quite heavy...



Oooh thats very *****y


----------



## myheartispink

I don't think Pandora is unattractive. And Lisa VdP probably hires skinny girls who 'look the part' because her restaurants are brands to her - everything has to sell sell sell. i don't think Pandora is overweight.


----------



## myheartispink

Meanwhile I'm so so happy that Kim and Brandi aren't around. The show is so much better without them!


----------



## Jayne1

krasavitza said:


> What are peoples thoughts on Pandora and her husband? I feel like they are such an odd couple! In my eyes he's gorgeous.... while Pandora on the other hand is pretty rough on the eyes. I wonder what its like for Pandora to have such a beautiful stylish mother and herself being the complete opposite? Same way Lisa seems to pick only the slimmest girls to work at her restaurant, while her daughter is quite heavy...



I like the natural prettiness of Pandora. 

She has a Kris Jenner kind of mother, in terms of always being over the top, excessive plastic surgery, with a showcase fantasy home. 

Just the fact that Pandora appears the opposite, makes me like her a lot!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pandora is a smart cookie.. What she lacks perhaps to some in looks she makes up
with her business smarts..

Ken & Lisa are both very successful business people & with or without their
contacts, Pandora has done nicely on her own & she & her hubby are hard working.
I'm not sure they are ready for a family yet, their focus seems to be business..making it
big & successful 

Pandora growing up with a glamourous mother, has established her own identity
in many ways & doesn't live in the glamour shadow of Lisa..


----------



## nastasja

imo, pandora looks just like ken!


----------



## Crystalina

killerlife said:


> imo, pandora looks just like ken!




I agree!

It's like Ken in a wig!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

krasavitza said:


> Yeah, awkward. Especially with Pandora's husband there.
> 
> 
> What are peoples thoughts on Pandora and her husband? I feel like they are such an odd couple! In my eyes he's gorgeous.... while Pandora on the other hand is pretty rough on the eyes. I wonder what its like for Pandora to have such a beautiful stylish mother and herself being the complete opposite? Same way Lisa seems to pick only the slimmest girls to work at her restaurant, while her daughter is quite heavy...



Pandora seems b*tchy and stuck up to me, that's just the vibe i get.
I don't find her husband attractive(kinda dorky looking) but he's better looking than she is.

This new Erika person is so cringeworthy to watch, but i have to say she looks good for 44. She looks younger than that.


----------



## Creativelyswank

krasavitza said:


> Yeah, awkward. Especially with Pandora's husband there.
> 
> 
> What are peoples thoughts on Pandora and her husband? I feel like they are such an odd couple! In my eyes he's gorgeous.... while Pandora on the other hand is pretty rough on the eyes. I wonder what its like for Pandora to have such a beautiful stylish mother and herself being the complete opposite? Same way Lisa seems to pick only the slimmest girls to work at her restaurant, while her daughter is quite heavy...


 
 I find Pandora to be quite attractive and don't see people for what they weigh, perhaps her husband is drawn to her for less superficial reasons as well. 


If ugliness had a weight I would be unable to lift your comment.


----------



## slang

Pandora is Ken's double!

As far as her weight, I always remember the season Dana was on and Ken called her the "chubby" one. I remember thinking how rude that was as Dana was the same size as Pandora. 
I'm sure Ken wouldn't have appreciated someone calling his daughter "chubby" on tv so maybe he should have kept his opinions about another woman's weight to himself


----------



## nastasja

I must've missed that one. I guess Ken has always been very critical of women. Quite surprising, considering he's never been a prince himself.


----------



## VickyB

What is Pandora's occupation? Does she work for Lisa? Same about her husband. What does he do? 
What about Padora's brother? He's hit and miss on the show. WOnder if that means he's hit and miss in the family off camera too?


----------



## BarbadosBride

I like Pandora and they do seem to be a close family which is nice to see. Lisa did say before that she worked in the restaurants starting at the bottom up. And now she is running the sangria/spirits business. Although Max is not on the show she does post pics of them together all the time.


----------



## 26Alexandra

I like Pandora and her husband. They seem nice people. Haven't done anything to upset people. Don't understand why people wouldn't like them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

26Alexandra said:


> I like Pandora and her husband. They seem nice people. Haven't done anything to upset people. Don't understand why people wouldn't like them.



dang some of ya'll making Pandora out to look like Qusimodo - LOL.

I think she's attractive young lady.  I don't get why people don't like them either, considering they are hardly on the show that much and when they are nothing shocking takes place


----------



## beekmanhill

Relationships are based on more than appearances.  That said, I think Pandora and hubby are equally attractive.

I don't much like Lisa, but I have no opinion on Pandora and hubby.  They've hardly been on the show.

I'd like to see more of Max.  Maybe he doesn't want to be on TV.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Relationships are based on more than appearances.  That said, I think Pandora and hubby are equally attractive.
> 
> I don't much like Lisa, but I have no opinion on Pandora and hubby.  They've hardly been on the show.
> 
> I'd like to see more of Max.  Maybe he doesn't want to be on TV.



He's made a couple of appearances in the past  but I got the impression that Max was struggling with some issues.  I recall last year Lisa and Ken talking about the fact that he wasn't working or going to school and didn't seem to have any direction in life. I wonder if there may also be some drug or alcohol problems but its never been mentioned. Anyways, if he is struggling, for whatever reason, I think its best that he not be on the show. Let him work out in private.  

I agree with you on  Pandora and her husband. I think they are both attractive.  I think some people have made some unkind comments about Pandora's weight. She's may not be thin by TV or Beverly Hill standards but I would rather have someone who enjoys life, looks healthy and isn't munching almonds too stay thin.


----------



## krasavitza

Let's be very clear here, I did not criticize Pandora for her weight, simply wondered what it must have been like for her growing up around a mother whose standard and ideals of beauty are quite different to what she looks like.


Sheesh. Guess it struck a nerve with some. Not the intent. Genuine curiosity. But yes, I do not think she's attractive facially but that's my opinion and i'm entitled to say it. *rolling eyes*


----------



## buzzytoes

Finally getting caught up on the latest episode. Note to Yolanda: when you already have a jacked up immune system (like when you have Lyme disease) it's not a good idea to have immune boosting treatments. How does she not know this with as much reaearch as she has done??


----------



## swags

krasavitza said:


> Let's be very clear here, I did not criticize Pandora for her weight, simply *wondered what it must have been like for her growing up around a mother whose standard and ideals of beauty are quite different to what she looks like.
> *
> 
> Sheesh. Guess it struck a nerve with some. Not the intent. Genuine curiosity. But yes, I do not think she's attractive facially but that's my opinion and i'm entitled to say it. *rolling eyes*



I am curious if Ken and Lisa were as obnoxious then as they are for the show. I find the whole "Pinky, Pandy, Jiggy...etc" to be over the top.


----------



## GoGlam

I also don't find her attractive.  Her personality is a bit snippy too.


----------



## susieserb

Megs said:


> Guys I couldn't get over Ken's son-in-law shoving him into a very shallow pool. Can not get over it. There is a long walk out to the pool and they pushed him so hard, he could have easily gotten hurt.
> 
> And now I found like my mother.


ME TOO.  It was wrong on so many levels and definitely not funny.  The look on Ken's face showed utter fear.  Just a side note those hilarious falls one sees on youtube/FB are NOT so much.


----------



## susieserb

GoGlam said:


> I also don't find her attractive.  Her personality is a bit snippy too.
> 
> View attachment 3218038


Lovely person IRL; and she is very pretty. Ken and Lisa equally engaging and delightful when you have a chance to meet them in their restaurant.  Not fake hi's but down to earth conversations.

Pandy is uber shy and doesn't like being recognized as a reality TV star.  Talk to her about common stuff and she's warm as sunshine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> I also don't find her attractive.  Her personality is a bit snippy too.
> 
> View attachment 3218038



lordy, you done found the most unflattering pic of her   skipping right over the ones before it in google search.


----------



## paper_flowers

krasavitza said:


> Let's be very clear here, I did not criticize Pandora for her weight, simply wondered what it must have been like for her growing up around a mother whose standard and ideals of beauty are quite different to what she looks like.
> 
> 
> Sheesh. Guess it struck a nerve with some. Not the intent. Genuine curiosity. But yes, I do not think she's attractive facially but that's my opinion and i'm entitled to say it. *rolling eyes*



Sure you're entitled to say whatever you want, but doesn't always mean you should... I mean, damn.. &#128533;


----------



## DC-Cutie

krasavitza said:


> Let's be very clear here, I did not criticize Pandora for her weight, simply wondered what it must have been like for her growing up around a mother whose standard and ideals of beauty are quite different to what she looks like.
> 
> 
> Sheesh. Guess it struck a nerve with some. Not the intent. Genuine curiosity. But yes, I do not think she's attractive facially but that's my opinion and i'm entitled to say it. *rolling eyes*



I had to go back and read, but did someone say you weren't entitled to your opinion?


----------



## krasavitza

Paper-flowers - I'm sorry that its made you so emotional to read someone referring to a person as 'hard on the eyes'. Wonder what your response would have been like if I had used the word ugly, sheesh!


Unattractive. Let's just go with that then.


----------



## TC1

Max is shown in the background of Lisa's show Vanderpump Rules quite often.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Max is shown in the background of Lisa's show Vanderpump Rules quite often.



Oh, thanks.  Don't watch that show.


----------



## susieserb

It's fair game to go after somebody's behavior on a Reality TV show; that's fair game IMHO since the individual(s) have a choice on how they act.  Aside from PS (another choice) an individual(s) God given appearance should not be unduly condemned..


----------



## GoGlam

susieserb said:


> Lovely person IRL; and she is very pretty. Ken and Lisa equally engaging and delightful when you have a chance to meet them in their restaurant.  Not fake hi's but down to earth conversations.
> 
> Pandy is uber shy and doesn't like being recognized as a reality TV star.  Talk to her about common stuff and she's warm as sunshine.




That's good! It means my impression is wrong ))



DC-Cutie said:


> lordy, you done found the most unflattering pic of her   skipping right over the ones before it in google search.




Haha it's the way I see her!! All the others are basically edited from her wedding or blurry!


----------



## susieserb

GoGlam said:


> That's good! It means my impression is wrong ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it's the way I see her!! All the others are basically edited from her wedding or blurry!


She really does look like her pop.  It's funny as Lisa is getting older I find the similarity between her and Pandy more and more.


----------



## labelwhore04

Megs said:


> Guys I couldn't get over Ken's son-in-law shoving him into a very shallow pool. Can not get over it. There is a long walk out to the pool and they pushed him so hard, he could have easily gotten hurt.
> 
> And now I found like my mother.



That honestly scared me. He was *this* close to hitting his head on the side of the pool


----------



## beekmanhill

susieserb said:


> ME TOO.  It was wrong on so many levels and definitely not funny.  The look on Ken's face showed utter fear.  Just a side note those hilarious falls one sees on youtube/FB are NOT so much.



Very scary.   Kudos to Ken, he kept his camera face on, but that had to have hurt, and it could have been much worse, for anyone, old or young.


----------



## coconutsboston

Megs said:


> Guys I couldn't get over Ken's son-in-law shoving him into a very shallow pool. Can not get over it. There is a long walk out to the pool and they pushed him so hard, he could have easily gotten hurt.
> 
> And now I found like my mother.


I couldn't either! I drew in a sharp breath then I watched it - I'll bet he was pretty sore for a few days afterwards.  One of the women said he had just recently had hip replacement on top of that.


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> He's made a couple of appearances in the past  but I got the impression that Max was struggling with some issues.  I recall last year Lisa and Ken talking about the fact that he wasn't working or going to school and didn't seem to have any direction in life. I wonder if there may also be some drug or alcohol problems but its never been mentioned.



I don't think drug or alcohol issues are his problem.  His problems started very early, according to Lisa V.


----------



## paper_flowers

krasavitza said:


> Paper-flowers - I'm sorry that its made you so emotional to read someone referring to a person as 'hard on the eyes'. Wonder what your response would have been like if I had used the word ugly, sheesh!
> 
> 
> Unattractive. Let's just go with that then.



Awful defensive and condescending there. Calm yourself. 

Moving on


----------



## slang

I personally don't think Pandora is overweight, she looks fine to me but then I never thought Kyle was either and for the longest time that was the main comment about her on this thread. Looks are so subjective anyways...


----------



## TaylorEsq

susieserb said:


> ME TOO.  It was wrong on so many levels and definitely not funny.  The look on Ken's face showed utter fear.  Just a side note those hilarious falls one sees on youtube/FB are NOT so much.



I really don't think it was the son-in-law Jason who pushed Ken.  It looked pretty clear to me that it was Taylor's guy friend, Dwight.  He's blonde so I can see why he could have been confused for Jason.


----------



## Crystalina

TaylorEsq said:


> I really don't think it was the son-in-law Jason who pushed Ken.  It looked pretty clear to me that it was Taylor's guy friend, Dwight.  He's blonde so I can see why he could have been confused for Jason.




I agree it was Dwight!


----------



## caitlin1214

I honestly didn't think of the possible seriousness of Ken falling into the book the way he did until people pointed it out. 

Now that I think about it, I'm concerned, too. 

Especially when you hear about what could happen:

Bride-to-Be Paralyzed in Freak Bachelorette Party Accident 

http://abcnews.go.com/US/bride-paralyzed-freak-bachelorette-party-accident/story?id=12163284

(She's doing well now: she's forgiven the person who pushed her, she got a dream wedding and she's a mom now.)


----------



## beekmanhill

coconutsboston said:


> I couldn't either! I drew in a sharp breath then I watched it - I'll bet he was pretty sore for a few days afterwards.  One of the women said he had just recently had hip replacement on top of that.



Yes, he had two hip replacements.  If it had been his original hip he might have broken it((them).

I was surprised Iisa didn't chew somebody out on the spot. Maybe she dint want to embarrass Ken.


----------



## bagsforme

So Taylor and her husband are moving to Beverly Hills?  I'm sure she made his life hell for living in Vail.  I've seen her on David Gutera wedding show and marriage bootcamp.  She's a nightmare.


----------



## swags

bagsforme said:


> So Taylor and her husband are moving to Beverly Hills?  I'm sure she made his life hell for living in Vail.  I've seen her on David Gutera wedding show and marriage bootcamp.  She's a nightmare.



I am surprised she would want to come back to Beverly hills and the show after her first husband's suicide. It seems though she can't get enough of the camera.


----------



## pjhm

Taylor always struck me as the ultimate social climber, and based on last episode doesn't seem like she's being accepted.


----------



## Creativelyswank

krasavitza said:


> Let's be very clear here, I did not criticize Pandora for her weight, simply wondered what it must have been like for her growing up around a mother whose standard and ideals of beauty are quite different to what she looks like.
> 
> 
> Sheesh. Guess it struck a nerve with some. Not the intent. Genuine curiosity. But yes, I do not think she's attractive facially but that's my opinion and i'm entitled to say it. *rolling eyes*


 
Not agreeing with your opinion and finding it distasteful is not the same as saying you are not entitled to it. If you quit rolling your eyes perhaps you will see that.


----------



## imgg

swags said:


> I am surprised she would want to come back to Beverly hills and the show after her first husband's suicide. It seems though she can't get enough of the camera.



I'm not surprised one bit, it probably wasn't her idea to leave in the first place.   Her husbands "suicide" was the best thing that happened to her.  I think they were both about ready to be exposed for who they really were, now she was able to blame him for everything.


----------



## imgg

labelwhore04 said:


> *Pandora seems b*tchy and stuck up to me, that's just the vibe i get.*
> I don't find her husband attractive(kinda dorky looking) but he's better looking than she is.
> 
> This new Erika person is so cringeworthy to watch, but i have to say she looks good for 44. She looks younger than that.



She seems that was to me too.


----------



## Graw

Pushing him after 2 hip replacements seems very dangerous.  It doesn't look like it was Jason.


----------



## louisprada25

canuckbaglover said:


> i know! I just wanted to vomit when i saw her.




+1


----------



## _jssaa

Graw said:


> View attachment 3218345
> 
> 
> Pushing him after 2 hip replacements seems very dangerous.  It doesn't look like it was Jason.
> 
> View attachment 3218347




Yeh I never thought it looked like Jason either as he has shaved short hair and looks like he has light brown hair not blonde..


----------



## Megs

TaylorEsq said:


> I really don't think it was the son-in-law Jason who pushed Ken.  It looked pretty clear to me that it was Taylor's guy friend, Dwight.  He's blonde so I can see why he could have been confused for Jason.





Crystalina said:


> I agree it was Dwight!





Graw said:


> View attachment 3218345
> 
> 
> Pushing him after 2 hip replacements seems very dangerous.  It doesn't look like it was Jason.
> 
> View attachment 3218347



I thought it was Jason and I was shocked because he seems so put together, so this makes sense! I didn't pay super close attention, screen shots help!! 

And I am still so not ok with pushing someone into the pool, young or old. Ken was celebrating his 70th birthday, who does that?! 

Speaking of which, my brother was at his friends engagement party and got pushed into the pool - in his nice clothes and shoes and phone (and we def don't have Lisa and Ken money to replace everything and just go dunking into the pool). He hit his knee on the side of the pool on his way in and had to go to the ER and get stitches - it was a really big gash. It was nuts and my brother was upset because the person who pushed him was drunk and shouldn't have touched him. And that is a story that isn't horrible, as some have said it could be much worse.


----------



## swags

Maybe the push in the pool was staged. They may have even lined the pool with a foam of some sort. 
Would they really throw a 70 year old in a pool with no warning?


----------



## coconutsboston

caitlin1214 said:


> I honestly didn't think of the possible seriousness of Ken falling into the book the way he did until people pointed it out.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I'm concerned, too.
> 
> Especially when you hear about what could happen:
> 
> Bride-to-Be Paralyzed in Freak Bachelorette Party Accident
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/bride-paralyzed-freak-bachelorette-party-accident/story?id=12163284
> 
> (She's doing well now: she's forgiven the person who pushed her, she got a dream wedding and she's a mom now.)


This story is what ended us horsing around in or around pools for good.


----------



## coconutsboston

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, he had two hip replacements.  If it had been his original hip he might have broken it((them).
> 
> I was surprised Iisa didn't chew somebody out on the spot. Maybe she dint want to embarrass Ken.


That surprised me too.  She definitely had a right to!


----------



## labelwhore04

Megs said:


> I thought it was Jason and I was shocked because he seems so put together, so this makes sense! I didn't pay super close attention, screen shots help!!
> 
> And I am still so not ok with pushing someone into the pool, young or old. Ken was celebrating his 70th birthday, who does that?!
> 
> Speaking of which, my brother was at his friends engagement party and got pushed into the pool - in his nice clothes and shoes and phone (and we def don't have Lisa and Ken money to replace everything and just go dunking into the pool). He hit his knee on the side of the pool on his way in and had to go to the ER and get stitches - it was a really big gash. It was nuts and my brother was upset because the person who pushed him was drunk and shouldn't have touched him. And that is a story that isn't horrible, as some have said it could be much worse.



Wow! Some people need to realize that real life isn't like the movies. Pushing someone into a pool(or any other "prank") isnt as harmless as you would think.


----------



## chowlover2

CanuckBagLover said:


> He's made a couple of appearances in the past  but I got the impression that Max was struggling with some issues.  I recall last year Lisa and Ken talking about the fact that he wasn't working or going to school and didn't seem to have any direction in life. I wonder if there may also be some drug or alcohol problems but its never been mentioned. Anyways, if he is struggling, for whatever reason, I think its best that he not be on the show. Let him work out in private.
> 
> I agree with you on  Pandora and her husband. I think they are both attractive.  I think some people have made some unkind comments about Pandora's weight. She's may not be thin by TV or Beverly Hill standards but I would rather have someone who enjoys life, looks healthy and isn't munching almonds too stay thin.




First season Max had been struggling with drug issues. He was going to some school in LA for music, no clue what happened to that. Lately he has popped up on VR from time to time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

labelwhore04 said:


> Wow! Some people need to realize that real life isn't like the movies. Pushing someone into a pool(or any other "prank") isnt as harmless as you would think.



when he was pushed, I gasped!  I just knew his head was going to hit the corner or he was going to take in water. seems like fun and games, until it's not.

My neighbor was paralyzed after a school friend pushed him off some steps.  3 steps to be exact.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> First season Max had been struggling with drug issues. He was going to some school in LA for music, no clue what happened to that. Lately he has popped up on VR from time to time.



Thanks, I guess that's where I thought he had some drug issues, but couldn't remember exactly. I think last season there was some mention of him working as a waiter or something in one of their restaurants. Sad really.  I hope he can sort things out.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm pretty sure someone could say this for any of the Real Houswives series, but Beverly Hills especially feels like that old TV show Dynasty.


----------



## Creativelyswank

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm pretty sure someone could say this for any of the Real Houswives series, but Beverly Hills especially feels like that old TV show Dynasty.


 
Yes!!! Or Dallas...not who shot JR, but who pushed Ken?


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> Maybe the push in the pool was staged. They may have even lined the pool with a foam of some sort.
> Would they really throw a 70 year old in a pool with no warning?



He had his mic pack on and none of the ladies did, which tells me it wasn't planned.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Just read that Yolanda has told Bravo that she is completely healed of Lyme disease and is reunion ready. Read it at All about the tea


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> when he was pushed, I gasped!  I just knew his head was going to hit the corner or he was going to take in water. seems like fun and games, until it's not.
> 
> My neighbor was paralyzed after a school friend pushed him off some steps.  3 steps to be exact.



I think there was a collective gasp of shock across North America when we all saw Ken pushed in the pool. Everyone's comments are so right - it was a stupid and dangerous thing to do. So glad he wasn't hurt.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm pretty sure someone could say this for any of the Real Houswives series, but Beverly Hills especially feels like that old TV show Dynasty.


Lol!  So true!


----------



## Longchamp

Glitterandstuds said:


> Just read that Yolanda has told Bravo that she is completely healed of Lyme disease and is reunion ready. Read it at All about the tea



Didn't read it but PTL, she must have finally gone to a psychiatrist.
IDK, divorce is hard and all women handle it differently. Guessing this was a partial impetus for her bizarre behavior.


----------



## GoGlam

Glitterandstuds said:


> Just read that Yolanda has told Bravo that she is completely healed of Lyme disease and is reunion ready. Read it at All about the tea




Wtf!??!?


----------



## mundodabolsa

Glitterandstuds said:


> Just read that Yolanda has told Bravo that she is completely healed of Lyme disease and is reunion ready. Read it at All about the tea



So nice of her lyme disease to heal exactly when she's back on the market.


----------



## junqueprincess

mundodabolsa said:


> So nice of her lyme disease to heal exactly when she's back on the market.




Interesting term healed rather that cured.
Convenient timing!


----------



## BarbadosBride

I hope that she really is feeling better just hope she does not attribute her recovery from lyme to an unproven treatment. I would to hate to think other lyme sufferers might disregard mainstream medicine.


----------



## Sweetpea83

mundodabolsa said:


> So nice of her lyme disease to heal exactly when she's back on the market.


----------



## cdtracing

junqueprincess said:


> Interesting term healed rather that cured.
> Convenient timing!



I thought the same thing.  Must be that Hollywood timing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> Just read that Yolanda has told Bravo that she is completely healed of Lyme disease and is reunion ready. Read it at All about the tea



if this bish ain't full of piping hot horse sh*t!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BarbadosBride said:


> I hope that she really is feeling better just hope she does not attribute her recovery from lyme to an unproven treatment. I would to hate to think other lyme sufferers might disregard mainstream medicine.



I don't think she ever had lyme disease.

I think she has a mental issue though.

I also think that this is what happened:

she signed on for the show
david didn't like her
their relationship takes a nosedive
in order to save her King, she faked Lyme disease.
that didn't work, her King walked out the door
people are catching on to her BS
now she's HEALED!  (like someone said, rather than cured.  just sounds wacky)
countdown to the return to being bleached blonde, makeup, killer outfits and on the stroll for a new rich man!


----------



## honeyshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think she ever had lyme disease.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she has a mental issue though.
> 
> 
> 
> I also think that this is what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> she signed on for the show
> 
> david didn't like her
> 
> their relationship takes a nosedive
> 
> in order to save her King, she faked Lyme disease.
> 
> that didn't work, her King walked out the door
> 
> people are catching on to her BS
> 
> now she's HEALED!  (like someone said, rather than cured.  just sounds wacky)
> 
> countdown to the return to being bleached blonde, makeup, killer outfits and on the stroll for a new rich man!




Yes, I see it already


----------



## swags

mundodabolsa said:


> So nice of her lyme disease to heal exactly when she's back on the market.



Is Brooks Ayers still available?


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think she ever had lyme disease.
> 
> I think she has a mental issue though.
> 
> I also think that this is what happened:
> 
> she signed on for the show
> david didn't like her
> their relationship takes a nosedive
> in order to save her King, she faked Lyme disease.
> that didn't work, her King walked out the door
> people are catching on to her BS
> now she's HEALED!  (like someone said, rather than cured.  just sounds wacky)
> countdown to the return to being bleached blonde, makeup, killer outfits and on the stroll for a new rich man!



+1 and nauseating mentions of her daughters.


----------



## Longchamp

swags said:


> Is Brooks Ayers still available?



OMG just saw this.

:urock:


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Is Brooks Ayers still available?



he might be this week.  You know how Vickie and Brooks stay off and on!


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> Is Brooks Ayers still available?



:lolots::lolots:  That's funny!!


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think she ever had lyme disease.
> 
> I think she has a mental issue though.
> 
> I also think that this is what happened:
> 
> she signed on for the show
> david didn't like her
> their relationship takes a nosedive
> in order to save her King, she faked Lyme disease.
> that didn't work, her King walked out the door
> people are catching on to her BS
> now she's HEALED!  (like someone said, rather than cured.  just sounds wacky)
> countdown to the return to being bleached blonde, makeup, killer outfits and on the stroll for a new rich man!



excellent analysis and prediction


----------



## SherryF

GoGlam said:


> Ahhhh so excited!!! My wedding is in Tuscany and Florence this summer and this episode is making me so happy!!!!!!!



Best wishes for your upcoming nuptuals! It's a magical place, both Tuscany, and Florence.


----------



## SherryF

DiorT said:


> Yo is totally seeking attention.  Anyone notice how she was sitting up fine in the bed, but when she heard Lisa and Eileen come in she took off her glasses and curled in a fetal position on the bed?



Omg, yes! I know this is from  weeks ago, but I just saw that episode and that one scene was the aha! gotcha! moment for me.  She bounced up like a feral cat to take off her reading glasses and curled up on her side like you  mentioned.   

It was the moment I came to realize this is all a hoax. She's completely healthy.


----------



## robbins65

Creativelyswank said:


> I find Pandora to be quite attractive and don't see people for what they weigh, perhaps her husband is drawn to her for less superficial reasons as well.
> 
> 
> If ugliness had a weight I would be unable to lift your comment.




Awesome post!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Sweetpea83 said:


>


no way!  Yolandas lyme disease is gone?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think the lawyer's wife and her alter ego, Sasha Farce, is more of a joke than Yolanda.


----------



## GoGlam

SherryF said:


> Best wishes for your upcoming nuptuals! It's a magical place, both Tuscany, and Florence.




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## honeyshopper

LOREBUNDE said:


> no way!  Yolandas lyme disease is gone?




She needs to find a new rich hubby and sickly is not a look.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think the lawyer's wife and her alter ego, Sasha Farce, is more of a joke than Yolanda.



this has to be the most random new housewife!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

DC-Cutie said:


> this has to be the most random new housewife!



I mean, I don't always pay attention while watching and I really thought that Bravo had included a preview for another show during a commercial break or something.


----------



## Jayne1

SherryF said:


> Omg, yes! I know this is from  weeks ago, but I just saw that episode and that one scene was the aha! gotcha! moment for me.  She bounced up like a feral cat to take off her reading glasses and curled up on her side like you  mentioned.
> 
> It was the moment I came to realize this is all a hoax. She's completely healthy.



Yes, but I also saw it as the editors giving her the finger.

For example, we all know, Yo is not really resting, but shooting a scene that calls for makeup and costume, like any other scripted drama. Camera people aren't going to sit in her bedroom all day, waiting to shoot a random moment.

The producer yells 'action' and Yo starts her scene.  She takes off her glasses, lies down and waits for her guests to arrive.

The part they left in, where Yo is waiting to shoot her scene? Why not snip that out and start the scene just as Lisa and Eileen enter the bedroom, after Yo is lying down?

Those producers love their controversy and they will do whatever it takes, even make someone look bad, if it gets people talking.


----------



## Crystalina

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but I also saw it as the editors giving her the finger.
> 
> For example, we all know, Yo is not really resting, but shooting a scene that calls for makeup and costume, like any other scripted drama. Camera people aren't going to sit in her bedroom all day, waiting to shoot a random moment.
> 
> The producer yells 'action' and Yo starts her scene.  She takes off her glasses, lies down and waits for her guests to arrive.
> 
> The part they left in, where Yo is waiting to shoot her scene? Why not snip that out and start the scene just as Lisa and Eileen enter the bedroom, after Yo is lying down?
> 
> Those producers love their controversy and they will do whatever it takes, even make you look bad, if it gets people talking.




Great post!


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but I also saw it as the editors giving her the finger.
> 
> For example, we all know, Yo is not really resting, but shooting a scene that calls for makeup and costume, like any other scripted drama. Camera people aren't going to sit in her bedroom all day, waiting to shoot a random moment.
> 
> The producer yells 'action' and Yo starts her scene.  She takes off her glasses, lies down and waits for her guests to arrive.
> 
> The part they left in, where Yo is waiting to shoot her scene? Why not snip that out and start the scene just as Lisa and Eileen enter the bedroom, after Yo is lying down?
> 
> Those producers love their controversy and they will do whatever it takes, even make someone look bad, if it gets people talking.



Agree 100%.  Producers were amping up the drama.


----------



## DC-Cutie

how can Yo keep talking about being locked up in the condo for months on end, whens she's always posting pics of her in Asia, Europe or somewhere for treatment?


----------



## Crystalina

I just have to comment that I LOVE Lisa Rinna's house and decorating.

That style is my DREAM!!!

Also, regarding Yolanda....I'm watching the episode when Erika and Tim Girardi come over to have wine with her and David. Yolanda is very puffy, jaundiced and cross-eyed. Whatever her mental issues, I think anyone would say she's physically sick if they watched this episode.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Crystalina said:


> I just have to comment that I LOVE Lisa Rinna's house and decorating.
> 
> That style is my DREAM!!!
> 
> Also, regarding Yolanda....I'm watching the episode when Erika and Tim Girardi come over to have wine with her and David. Yolanda is very puffy, jaundiced and cross-eyed. Whatever her mental issues, I think anyone would say she's physically sick if they watched this episode.



I still say if shes sick, it's from the leaky implant(s) and quite possibly taking all those damn meds. getting those injections, drinking master cleanse and AN almond


----------



## sgj99

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think the lawyer's wife and her alter ego, Sasha Farce, is more of a joke than Yolanda.





DC-Cutie said:


> this has to be the most random new housewife!



holy cow!  whose idea was it to bring her into the mix?  it is the weirdest casting ever!  and while she may have a great marriage, he looks like her grandfather when sitting next to her at the Foster's home.


----------



## sgj99

Crystalina said:


> I just have to comment that I LOVE Lisa Rinna's house and decorating.
> 
> That style is my DREAM!!!
> 
> *Also, regarding Yolanda....I'm watching the episode when Erika and Tim Girardi come over to have wine with her and David. Yolanda is very puffy, jaundiced and cross-eyed. Whatever her mental issues, I think anyone would say she's physically sick if they watched this episode.*



i think she's made herself sick by all these treatments.  something maybe was wrong and she's made it a million times worse.  i think the biggest sickness for her is mental and i don't mean that to sound as unkind as it does but she is in a downward spiral of mental illness.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> holy cow!  whose idea was it to bring her into the mix?  it is the weirdest casting ever!  and while she may have a great marriage, he looks like her grandfather when sitting next to her at the Foster's home.




Erica makes my skin crawl with her " Erica Jane " antics. Who thought it was a good idea to add her to the show?


----------



## DD101

I think when we see Lisa R and Eileen coming over to visit Yo in her bedroom.....I feel certain everything is edited to make it look a certain way. We see Rinna and Eileen coming over, then we see Yo taking off her glasses and curling up.....we don't know the sequence of these shots, it's wasn't one long uninterrupted shot.


But regardless, I do think Yo is milking it. She doesn't look good at all, but that's probably due to the cleanse, the colonics, and who the heck knows what she even eats anyway.


----------



## needloub

chowlover2 said:


> Erica makes my skin crawl with her " Erica Jane " antics. *Who thought it was a good idea to add her to the show?*



Probably Yolanda...but that was when "Lyme disease" was affecting her brain


----------



## chowlover2

needloub said:


> Probably Yolanda...but that was when "Lyme disease" was affecting her brain




[emoji1]


----------



## Jayne1

According to Yo, "Erica Jane" was so kind to her and came to visit often.  I wonder why. 

I mean, now she's on the darn show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yall better get it right, her alter ego is Erika Jayne - LOL


----------



## pursegrl12

and does anyone else think davit and erika jayne were flirting with each other?!?! me thinks davit like him some erika jayne!


----------



## krasavitza

I don't know - did anyone else feel like Lisa R had started that discussion with the other ladies about Yolanda's illness expecting them to agree with her and they could all sit around and gossip, and when they didn't she realized how bad it would make her look and so she backtracked and said she feels awful about having even thought that, it's just because others have been telling her these things, and so she wanted to tell the ladies so that she could also get off her chest how awful/guilty she felt for even suspecting her of lying? PUHLEEZ. She's so full of it!


----------



## pursegrl12

krasavitza said:


> i don't know - did anyone else feel like lisa r had started that discussion with the other ladies about yolanda's illness expecting them to agree with her and they could all sit around and gossip, and when they didn't she realized how bad it would make her look and so she backtracked and said she feels awful about having even thought that, it's just because others have been telling her these things, and so she wanted to tell the ladies so that she could also get off her chest how awful/guilty she felt for even suspecting her of lying? Puhleez. She's so full of it!



bingo!!!!


----------



## slang

Didn't Lisa R just say the same thing about Yo & those damn Insta pics, as Taylor did last week? Yet last week, those same sentiments coming from Taylor rubbed Lisa R the wrong way. Now this week she's googling "munchausen disorder"....


----------



## krasavitza

I don't like Rinna - she seems like not a good person. The way she so ferociously went after Kim last season - ok yeah we all could see Kim was going through something but why use every opportunity you can to slam her on TV, call her out on it, keep referring to her somewhat disgustedly as an 'addict'... I mean Kim is not even on the show right now and Lisa R had a few choice words to say about her a couple episodes ago, very angrily/hatefully. 


Something about her rubs me the wrong way. She seems to revel in other peoples problems and to kick people when they're already down. Yolanda might be lying, and if she suspects she had Munchausen why out her on TV and do so in a gossipy way? It's a mental problem, and its sad and pathetic..... but still not something she should carelessly put out ON TV! WTF. How is that going to help her? I don't know... how you treat people who are sick says a lot about you .... and whether it be a mental sickness or physical, everyone deserves to be treated with respect and dignity.


----------



## Longchamp

Done with Lisa lips after watching how she neglects her parents, mean spirited and fake inside and out.


----------



## imgg

Longchamp said:


> Done with Lisa lips after watching how she neglects her parents, mean spirited and fake inside and out.



Maybe I missed it but what has she done that is so bad to her parents?


----------



## DD101

Erika seems like a bad fit.....I don't even like her voice (speaking voice). But that little snippet last night of her singing? She has no singing talent.....she didn't sound good at all. Her rich grandpa....I mean husband, must fund this "hobby" of hers. Yes I realize she's had hits, but I never heard of them, not sure what kind of hits those are, LOL!!!!  Hubby indulges her in this fake music career. On her own she'd have no singing career.




















I think Bravo/Andy throws an odd housewife in there just to stir the pot. Just to see what happens.


----------



## DC-Cutie

imgg said:


> Maybe I missed it but what has she done that is so bad to her parents?



her parents are up in age and not well, but she claims to not have time to visit them...

Yet, she can go on the girls trips with no problem.  I love my parents dearly and would do what I needed to do to spend time with them as they get older.

Another thing, how can a woman with two teen daughters NOT know how to Facetime??  I mean for real, she was acting like FaceTime was a new feather on the iphone!


----------



## Michele26

krasavitza said:


> I don't know - did anyone else feel like Lisa R had started that discussion with the other ladies about Yolanda's illness expecting them to agree with her and they could all sit around and gossip, and when they didn't she realized how bad it would make her look and so she backtracked and said she feels awful about having even thought that, it's just because others have been telling her these things, and so she wanted to tell the ladies so that she could also get off her chest how awful/guilty she felt for even suspecting her of lying? PUHLEEZ. She's so full of it!



Yes, she is so phony!


----------



## DC-Cutie

krasavitza said:


> I don't know - did anyone else feel like Lisa R had started that discussion with the other ladies about Yolanda's illness expecting them to agree with her and they could all sit around and gossip, and when they didn't she realized how bad it would make her look and so she backtracked and said she feels awful about having even thought that, it's just because others have been telling her these things, and so she wanted to tell the ladies so that she could also get off her chest how awful/guilty she felt for even suspecting her of lying? PUHLEEZ. She's so full of it!



that was so awkward...

and I caught Kyle in a lie. She said she'd heard of munchausen.  Then in the talking heads she said she hadn't heard of it until Lisa R mentioned it.  

Well, which is it?


----------



## rockhollow

I think that Lisa R know that the more she stirs the pot, the more air time she'll get. With Taylor and then Brandi gone, she's taking on that role.
Any publicity is good.

I didn't like watching Yo with David, now knowing that they split, it seemed so fake. Although when she mentioned about how being sick and was and could effect her marriage, that was very telling. First time I'd heard say something less than positive about 'her king'.

And I'm really not liking the new housewife - just too over the top - not an asset to the show. I hope she won't be staying.
But then very year, I think the 'housewife franchise' keeps sinking to lower and lower standards.


----------



## Michele26

*


DC-Cutie said:



			her parents are up in age and not well, but she claims to not have time to visit them...

Yet, she can go on the girls trips with no problem.  I love my parents dearly and would do what I needed to do to spend time with them as they get older.
		
Click to expand...

*


DC-Cutie said:


> Another thing, how can a woman with two teen daughters NOT know how to Facetime??  I mean for real, she was acting like FaceTime was a new feather on the iphone!



If they were my parents, I would make it possible for them to move near me & take care of them financially. In another episode (I think from last year) she mentioned that her sister did a lot for them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

rockhollow said:


> I think that Lisa R know that the more she stirs the pot, the more air time she'll get. With Taylor and then Brandi gone, she's taking on that role.
> Any publicity is good.
> 
> I didn't like watching Yo with David, now knowing that they split, it seemed so fake. Although when she mentioned about how being sick and was and could effect her marriage, that was very telling. First time I'd heard say something less than positive about 'her king'.
> 
> And I'm really not liking the new housewife - just too over the top - not an asset to the show. I hope she won't be staying.
> But then very year, I think the 'housewife franchise' keeps sinking to lower and lower standards.



if I'm not mistaken, the talking heads are filmed after the show scenes are filmed.  A friend of mine worked on a reality show and said they would play back certain scenes during the talking heads so the cast could talk about them.  But they would have to speak as if in the present time.  Does that make sense.

So the marriage was already done, (according to reports he'd moved out over the summer)


----------



## Jayne1

krasavitza said:


> I don't know - did anyone else feel like Lisa R had started that discussion with the other ladies about Yolanda's illness expecting them to agree with her and they could all sit around and gossip, and when they didn't she realized how bad it would make her look and so she backtracked and said she feels awful about having even thought that, it's just because others have been telling her these things, and so she wanted to tell the ladies so that she could also get off her chest how awful/guilty she felt for even suspecting her of lying? PUHLEEZ. She's so full of it!



It's work related -- they told her to say that. Otherwise, with no arguing, there is no show.



DC-Cutie said:


> her parents are up in age and not well, but she claims to not have time to visit them...
> 
> Yet, she can go on the girls trips with no problem.  I love my parents dearly and would do what I needed to do to spend time with them as they get older.



Those trips are work related. Why else would Lisa V ask her, they're not even friends.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> It's work related -- they told her to say that. Otherwise, with no arguing, there is no show.
> 
> 
> 
> Those trips are work related. Why else would Lisa V ask her, they're not even friends.



work related or not, she can still make time to visit her parents.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> work related or not, she can still make time to visit her parents.



Oh yes, I agree!


----------



## coconutsboston

I think Rinna's marriage isn't all it is cracked up to be - there's something hiding behind that facade. If everything were really that hunky-dory at home, she wouldn't have time (or want to!) be poking her nose in everyone else's business being Ms. Judgy Pants(Depends?).  

Circling back to her fight with Kim last season, whatever Kim meant got her so incensed that she lost her mind and started throwing glasses?  Kim clearly touched a nerve and Rinna isn't fooling me.  

I don't dislike her or feel any certain kind of way, but you just don't throw stones at glass houses.  Take a step back, go see your parents and re-evaluate because what goes around comes around.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still cringe when she said  "Harry Hamlin'... OK, we get it! You're married to Harry Hamlin.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> that was so awkward...
> 
> and I caught Kyle in a lie. She said she'd heard of munchausen.  Then in the talking heads she said she hadn't heard of it until Lisa R mentioned it.
> 
> Well, which is it?



I thought she said she heard of munchausen by proxy (making others sick) but not doing it to yourself - Münchausen syndrome


----------



## DrDior

Of course, this all presumes that Lisa Rinna actually likes her parents and wants them nearby, which is not the feeling I got (or not something everyone universally feels or should even feel ... god knows, there's lots of a*hole parents out there). 

Anyhoo, from what I recall from last season, it didn't sound like a particularly warm and loving family life growing up.


----------



## rockhollow

DrDior said:


> Of course, this all presumes that Lisa Rinna actually likes her parents and wants them nearby, which is not the feeling I got (or not something everyone universally feels or should even feel ... god knows, there's lots of a*hole parents out there).
> 
> Anyhoo, from what I recall from last season, it didn't sound like a particularly warm and loving family life growing up.



good point!

I had a pretty crappy childhood with not particularly nice or loving parents. I visit my elderly mother because I feel duty bound to do it, not love.


----------



## DD101

coconutsboston said:


> I think Rinna's marriage isn't all it is cracked up to be - there's something hiding behind that facade. If everything were really that hunky-dory at home, she wouldn't have time (or want to!) be poking her nose in everyone else's business being Ms. Judgy Pants(Depends?).
> 
> Circling back to her fight with Kim last season, whatever Kim meant got her so incensed that she lost her mind and started throwing glasses?  Kim clearly touched a nerve and Rinna isn't fooling me.
> 
> I don't dislike her or feel any certain kind of way, but you just don't throw stones at glass houses.  Take a step back, go see your parents and re-evaluate because what goes around comes around.




Oh yes, Kim knows something about Harry, it lit Lisa up like a live wire......she exploded. There is def something going on in her marriage that she is trying to keep quiet. 


She needs to stop saying "Harry Hamlin" everytime she talks about her husband. It's a desperate attempt to keep his name out there. If the man has acting talent, he'll get a job. By her saying his full name all the time, it reeks of desperation.


----------



## Love Of My Life

krasavitza said:


> I don't know - did anyone else feel like Lisa R had started that discussion with the other ladies about Yolanda's illness expecting them to agree with her and they could all sit around and gossip, and when they didn't she realized how bad it would make her look and so she backtracked and said she feels awful about having even thought that, it's just because others have been telling her these things, and so she wanted to tell the ladies so that she could also get off her chest how awful/guilty she felt for even suspecting her of lying? PUHLEEZ. She's so full of it!


 


krasavitza said:


> I don't like Rinna - she seems like not a good person. The way she so ferociously went after Kim last season - ok yeah we all could see Kim was going through something but why use every opportunity you can to slam her on TV, call her out on it, keep referring to her somewhat disgustedly as an 'addict'... I mean Kim is not even on the show right now and Lisa R had a few choice words to say about her a couple episodes ago, very angrily/hatefully.
> 
> 
> Something about her rubs me the wrong way. She seems to revel in other peoples problems and to kick people when they're already down. Yolanda might be lying, and if she suspects she had Munchausen why out her on TV and do so in a gossipy way? It's a mental problem, and its sad and pathetic..... but still not something she should carelessly put out ON TV! WTF. How is that going to help her? I don't know... how you treat people who are sick says a lot about you .... and whether it be a mental sickness or physical, everyone deserves to be treated with respect and dignity.


 


rockhollow said:


> I think that Lisa R know that the more she stirs the pot, the more air time she'll get. With Taylor and then Brandi gone, she's taking on that role.
> Any publicity is good.
> 
> I didn't like watching Yo with David, now knowing that they split, it seemed so fake. Although when she mentioned about how being sick and was and could effect her marriage, that was very telling. First time I'd heard say something less than positive about 'her king'.
> 
> And I'm really not liking the new housewife - just too over the top - not an asset to the show. I hope she won't be staying.
> But then very year, I think the 'housewife franchise' keeps sinking to lower and lower standards.


 

Lisa R is a real piece of work. For someone who doesn't want anyone
to talk about at "Harry" she sure knows how to stir the pot.  And bet there
will be something to come out about "Harry" & we'll see some action on her part.

These girls are really not good friends  & they sure don't have each others
back as they say they do. They are all gossipy, vulgar, tasteless, &
mean spirited. Not exactly role models.

Sickness is not easy & for 3 years Yo has been struggling. Disappointed
that David is not standing by her, if it was the other way around, most
women will endure what is necessary. I would not be surprised if
David has already met someone else.

I think it is shameful that these ladies would discuss Yo's sickness
in the manner in which they do. 

And this new housewife, Erika, she will bring the show down to new
heights..


----------



## susieserb

hotshot said:


> Lisa R is a real piece of work. For someone who doesn't want anyone
> to talk about at "Harry" she sure knows how to stir the pot.  And bet there
> will be something to come out about "Harry" & we'll see some action on her part.
> 
> These girls are really not good friends  & they sure don't have each others
> back as they say they do. They are all gossipy, vulgar, tasteless, &
> mean spirited. Not exactly role models.
> 
> Sickness is not easy & for 3 years Yo has been struggling. Disappointed
> that David is not standing by her, if it was the other way around, most
> women will endure what is necessary. I would not be surprised if
> David has already met someone else.
> 
> I think it is shameful that these ladies would discuss Yo's sickness
> in the manner in which they do.
> 
> *And this new housewife, Erika, she will bring the show down to new
> heights.*.



I believe I can "almost stomach" all your bullet points except for this last one.  Saw the vacay, the niceties are out of the way.  Now it's the long knives...I think I'm done.


----------



## simone72

hotshot said:


> Lisa R is a real piece of work. For someone who doesn't want anyone
> to talk about at "Harry" she sure knows how to stir the pot.  And bet there
> will be something to come out about "Harry" & we'll see some action on her part.
> 
> These girls are really not good friends  & they sure don't have each others
> back as they say they do. They are all gossipy, vulgar, tasteless, &
> mean spirited. Not exactly role models.
> 
> Sickness is not easy & for 3 years Yo has been struggling. Disappointed
> that David is not standing by her, if it was the other way around, most
> women will endure what is necessary. I would not be surprised if
> David has already met someone else.
> 
> I think it is shameful that these ladies would discuss Yo's sickness
> in the manner in which they do.
> 
> And this new housewife, Erika, she will bring the show down to new
> heights..


I agree with all the above and want to add that when some of these women are making such a big job to show how amazing their relationship is maybe it's not all that !!
I don't think Yo has Munchausen syndrome I mean she had medical records stating all the heavy metals she had in her body and I don't think you can get that by faking it.
So weird Erika is a housewife by day and a what?? by night


----------



## DD101

simone72 said:


> I agree with all the above and want to add that when some of these women are making such a big job to show how amazing their relationship is maybe it's not all that !!
> I don't think Yo has Munchausen syndrome I mean she had medical records stating all the heavy metals she had in her body and I don't think you can get that by faking it.
> So weird Erika is a housewife by day and a what?? by night




A trashbox by night!


----------



## Crystalina

hotshot said:


> Lisa R is a real piece of work. For someone who doesn't want anyone
> to talk about at "Harry" she sure knows how to stir the pot.  And bet there
> will be something to come out about "Harry" & we'll see some action on her part.
> 
> These girls are really not good friends  & they sure don't have each others
> back as they say they do. They are all gossipy, vulgar, tasteless, &
> mean spirited. Not exactly role models.
> 
> Sickness is not easy & for 3 years Yo has been struggling. Disappointed
> that David is not standing by her, if it was the other way around, most
> women will endure what is necessary. I would not be surprised if
> David has already met someone else.
> 
> I think it is shameful that these ladies would discuss Yo's sickness
> in the manner in which they do.
> 
> And this new housewife, Erika, she will bring the show down to new
> heights..




Great post, totally agree!


----------



## gail13

,


----------



## gail13

.


----------



## caitlin1214

Crystalina said:


> Also, regarding Yolanda....I'm watching the episode when Erika and Tim Girardi come over to have wine with her and David. Yolanda is very puffy, jaundiced and cross-eyed. Whatever her mental issues, I think anyone would say she's physically sick if they watched this episode.



It's interesting that David is practically accusing Erika of manipulating every conversation. Um, Pot meet Kettle. 



krasavitza said:


> I don't know - did anyone else feel like Lisa R had started that discussion with the other ladies about Yolanda's illness expecting them to agree with her and they could all sit around and gossip, and when they didn't she realized how bad it would make her look and so she backtracked and said she feels awful about having even thought that, it's just because others have been telling her these things, and so she wanted to tell the ladies so that she could also get off her chest how awful/guilty she felt for even suspecting her of lying? PUHLEEZ. She's so full of it!




In the season preview, Lisa R was like, "If I go down, I'm taking you down with me". Lisa was the only one talking about it. The other ladies just gave noncommittal "Hmm"s.


----------



## caitlin1214

Erika's S/M stage outfit looks worse with red sparkles on it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

DD101 said:


> A trashbox by night!


 

+1.. & with outfits I never saw the likes of....

what kind of inner self does she think many of us have?  LOL


----------



## DD101

hotshot said:


> +1.. & with outfits I never saw the likes of....
> 
> what kind of inner self does she think many of us have?  LOL




I think Erika thinks slutty is sexy.....for a woman with access to a lot of money, her "costumes" looked cheap as hell. The vinyl red shiny boots, the cat suit, the too long fake looking hair......she looks like someone doing it on the cheap. But maybe grandpa.....I mean her husband, likes that? LOL.....she's tacky.


----------



## susieserb

DD101 said:


> I think Erika thinks slutty is sexy.....for a woman with access to a lot of money, her "costumes" looked cheap as hell. The vinyl red shiny boots, the cat suit, the too long fake looking hair......she looks like someone doing it on the cheap. But maybe grandpa.....I mean her husband, likes that? LOL.....she's tacky.


Actually like "gramps" it's HER that's repugnant.


----------



## DC-Cutie

simone72 said:


> I agree with all the above and want to add that when some of these women are making such a big job to show how amazing their relationship is maybe it's not all that !!
> I don't think Yo has Munchausen syndrome I mean she had medical records stating all the heavy metals she had in her body and I don't think you can get that by faking it.
> So weird Erika is a housewife by day and a what?? by night



well technically anybody with metal fillings can be considered having 'heavy metals'

and Brooks had 'medical records', too....  so yeah


----------



## simone72

DC-Cutie said:


> well technically anybody with metal fillings can be considered having 'heavy metals'
> 
> and Brooks had 'medical records', too....  so yeah



You have a point lol!!


----------



## chowlover2

DD101 said:


> I think Erika thinks slutty is sexy.....for a woman with access to a lot of money, her "costumes" looked cheap as hell. The vinyl red shiny boots, the cat suit, the too long fake looking hair......she looks like someone doing it on the cheap. But maybe grandpa.....I mean her husband, likes that? LOL.....she's tacky.




I think her husband digs tacky. As in clothing that is. He hired Erin Brockovich and she was quite the sexy dresser.


----------



## DD101

chowlover2 said:


> I think her husband digs tacky. As in clothing that is. He hired Erin Brockovich and she was quite the sexy dresser.




Ha! you're right! He DID hire Erin Brockovitch!!!!  He def has a type!


----------



## Love Of My Life

DD101 said:


> I think Erika thinks slutty is sexy.....for a woman with access to a lot of money, her "costumes" looked cheap as hell. The vinyl red shiny boots, the cat suit, the too long fake looking hair......she looks like someone doing it on the cheap. But maybe grandpa.....I mean her husband, likes that? LOL.....she's tacky.


 

There are many men who like & think that having a wife/partner who 
looks like Erika Jayne is "hot & sexy" & desired by others...little do they know.. LOL

In a way, it reminds me of this saying:

What does a man want?  A chef in the kitchen, a lady in the living room & a w***e
in the bedroom... but for Erika , that's another story!!


----------



## DD101

hotshot said:


> There are many men who like & think that having a wife/partner who
> looks like Erika Jayne is "hot & sexy" & desired by others...little do they know.. LOL
> 
> In a way, it reminds me of this saying:
> 
> What does a man want?  A chef in the kitchen, a lady in the living room & a w***e
> in the bedroom... but for Erika , that's another story!!




Yes, some men do go for that look.  The wife of rapper Ice Tea comes to mind, I think her name is Coco, and she looks like a street walker.


----------



## coconutsboston

I was waiting on Brooks' faux records to be brought up!


----------



## coconutsboston

DD101 said:


> Ha! you're right! He DID hire Erin Brockovitch!!!!  He def has a type!


Wowww, I had almost forgotten about this!


----------



## Ladybug09

DD101 said:


> I think Erika thinks slutty is sexy.....for a woman with access to a lot of money, her "costumes" looked cheap as hell. The vinyl red shiny boots, the cat suit, the too long fake looking hair......she looks like someone doing it on the cheap. But maybe grandpa.....I mean her husband, likes that? LOL.....she's tacky.



That's the look she's going for. Cheap.


----------



## DD101

Erika didn't look bad when she went with gramps to Yo's house and both couples were sitting outside. She had on a white cardigan, jeans, her hair was up......her makeup was a bit heavy, but she looked nice enough. 


When they showed the inside of her (Erika's) home, you could tell she had no say in the decorating. It looked a bit like old money (sort of)  (all the wood) and masculine too. But then we only saw a little bit of the home. 


When is the other new girl coming on......what's taking so long!


And I couldn't get over all the screaming from Kyles older daughter (not Portia) going to get her ears pierced....you'd think they were going to set her ear on fire the way she was carrying on. I would have been like, ok, we're out of here.....and left.


----------



## nastasja

DD101 said:


> I couldn't get over all the screaming from Kyles older daughter (not Portia) going to get her ears pierced....you'd think they were going to set her ear on fire the way she was carrying on. I would have been like, ok, we're out of here.....and left.




It was way too much. And they shouldn't have let Portia see her acting like that because she just ended-up mimicking her older sister's behavior! Bad example.


----------



## swags

krasavitza said:


> I don't know - did anyone else feel like Lisa R had started that discussion with the other ladies about Yolanda's illness expecting them to agree with her and they could all sit around and gossip, and when they didn't she realized how bad it would make her look and so she backtracked and said she feels awful about having even thought that, it's just because others have been telling her these things, and so she wanted to tell the ladies so that she could also get off her chest how awful/guilty she felt for even suspecting her of lying? PUHLEEZ. *She's so full of it![/*QUOTE]
> 
> She's a pot stirrer. I start off watching an episode thinking she's not that bad, by the end I'm thinking 'what an a-hole.'


----------



## swags

I am not at all interested in the new lady. I read in her bio that she was a singer. They played a brief clip of her singing this week, she sounds awful. She's not a singer she's a stripper that covers the vitals.


----------



## sgj99

DD101 said:


> I think Erika thinks slutty is sexy.....for a woman with access to a lot of money, her "costumes" looked cheap as hell. The vinyl red shiny boots, the cat suit, the too long fake looking hair......she looks like someone doing it on the cheap. But maybe grandpa.....I mean her husband, likes that? LOL.....she's tacky.



and one of the adjectives she used to described her alter-ego was:  "classy."  i saw nothing even close to classy.  i saw slutty, trampy, cheap, and tacky but definitely not classy.


----------



## bisousx

The ear piercing scene was the single most annoying thing I've watched so far on the show. I can't stand drama queens and girls who are screaming for attention. I could already tell Portia was going to be a monster from the previous seasons.


----------



## bisousx

Soooo... who would you all rather see on the show? Brandi or Erika?


----------



## Crystalina

bisousx said:


> Soooo... who would you all rather see on the show? Brandi or Erika?




Erika, just because she's new.

Brandi is an open book at this point, and that's boring!


----------



## imgg

I so love Lisa V's new home!  Everything about it is awesome.  I love the gardens, the bridge, the glass door entrance, the views.  To me, this house is a huge upgrade from her previous home in BH.  I also love all her crazy animals.  I am an animal lover too and would have just as many as she if my DH would allow it.  I have to settle for feeding cat food to the raccoons, skunks, possums  and wilds cats in my neighborhood.


----------



## BarbadosBride

I like that Lisa loves animals and all her dogs are loveable. Just hope the little ponies have a suitable paddock to exercise in they seem to be parading them as "garden ornaments"


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Soooo... who would you all rather see on the show? Brandi or Erika?



Erika


----------



## horse17

coconutsboston said:


> I think Rinna's marriage isn't all it is cracked up to be - there's something hiding behind that facade. If everything were really that hunky-dory at home, she wouldn't have time (or want to!) be poking her nose in everyone else's business being Ms. Judgy Pants(Depends?).
> 
> Circling back to her fight with Kim last season, whatever Kim meant got her so incensed that she lost her mind and started throwing glasses?  Kim clearly touched a nerve and Rinna isn't fooling me.
> 
> I don't dislike her or feel any certain kind of way, but you just don't throw stones at glass houses.  Take a step back, go see your parents and re-evaluate because what goes around comes around.


I agree...there's just something about Rinna, but I can put my finger on on it...somethings off....I hate to comment about kids, but her  daughters seem like entitled brats...


----------



## horse17

bisousx said:


> Soooo... who would you all rather see on the show? Brandi or Erika?


ERIKA!!!!.....only because she has access to real money...


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I still cringe when she said  "Harry Hamlin'... OK, we get it! You're married to Harry Hamlin.


omg...ITA!....so annoying....she's lucky we even know who he is.....


----------



## beekmanhill

horse17 said:


> I agree...there's just something about Rinna, but I can put my finger on on it...somethings off....I hate to comment about kids, but her  daughters seem like entitled brats...



Lisa R seems to be always acting; there is not an iota of reality about her.  She's ON all the time.  

As for those daughters, I'm getting the impression Lisa R is putting them in front of the camera as often as possible.  Does she think they are the next Gigi and Bella?  Not happening, Lisa.  

Kyle seems to be doing the same thing with Portia.  Portia is cute, but very spoiled.


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> ERIKA!!!!.....only because she has access to real money...



got that right!!  Real money, real house (not a rental she has to keep moving from), and a real husband (not various one night stands and so-called boyfriends)


----------



## swags

BarbadosBride said:


> I like that Lisa loves animals and all her dogs are loveable. Just hope the little ponies have a suitable paddock to exercise in they seem to be parading them as "garden ornaments"



I do not understand gifting a 70 year old man little ponies for his birthday.


----------



## DD101

beekmanhill said:


> Lisa R seems to be always acting; there is not an iota of reality about her.  She's ON all the time.
> 
> As for those daughters, I'm getting the impression Lisa R is putting them in front of the camera as often as possible.  Does she think they are the next Gigi and Bella?  Not happening, Lisa.
> 
> Kyle seems to be doing the same thing with Portia.  Portia is cute, but very spoiled.




Yeah, that scene with Rinna's daughters trying on those odd looking one piece bathing suits.....she's TOTALLY trying to push them....modeling, acting.....I can see Rinna focused on getting her girls working and earning. Her girls are pretty....as are Yo's girls.


Portia......why in the word would Kyle try to get Portia into acting. They have enough money so they can stay away from that. She should be pushing education. Girls get a degree.....then if you want to try acting, go ahead. I never understand families that have money - yet they don't believe in educating their girls. Yolanda is the best example of this......the girls father is quite wealthy, EDUCATE THEM!!!!  Then, go model! Nothing wrong with modeling and acting......but an education is something that never be taken away from you, once you get it.


----------



## DD101

swags said:


> I do not understand gifting a 70 year old man little ponies for his birthday.




I found that odd too. I guess they are both huge animal lovers and when you are so very wealthy.....you give odd gifts? LOL!  Those 2 ponies were very cute!


Lisa's house is a bit like a fairy tale (in a good way). The glass doors entrance, the moat, or pond in front of the house, the swans....inside it always looks so sparkly and nice.....it's really something!


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> I do not understand gifting a 70 year old man little ponies for his birthday.



I don't either. Garden ornaments. as said above.


----------



## cdtracing

hotshot said:


> Lisa R is a real piece of work. For someone who doesn't want anyone
> to talk about at "Harry" she sure knows how to stir the pot.  And bet there
> will be something to come out about "Harry" & we'll see some action on her part.
> 
> These girls are really not good friends  & they sure don't have each others
> back as they say they do. They are all gossipy, vulgar, tasteless, &
> mean spirited. Not exactly role models.
> 
> Sickness is not easy & for 3 years Yo has been struggling. Disappointed
> that David is not standing by her, if it was the other way around, most
> women will endure what is necessary. I would not be surprised if
> David has already met someone else.
> 
> I think it is shameful that these ladies would discuss Yo's sickness
> in the manner in which they do.
> 
> And this new housewife, Erika, she will bring the show down to new
> heights..



+1   These shows are all so scripted that once you get past the beautiful houses, clothes, & vacations....it all becomes tiresome to me.  I look at these women & see how they all talk about each other & can see how truly shallow they all are.  Everything is for drama so Bravo can get ratings.  Everyone works to make their relationships appear so perfect.  It's all faked...just like their eyelashes!


----------



## coconutsboston

swags said:


> I do not understand gifting a 70 year old man little ponies for his birthday.


Nor do I.  That struck me as so odd - I almost thought it was some sort of joke.


----------



## coconutsboston

beekmanhill said:


> Lisa R seems to be always acting; there is not an iota of reality about her.  She's ON all the time.
> 
> As for those daughters, I'm getting the impression Lisa R is putting them in front of the camera as often as possible.  Does she think they are the next Gigi and Bella?  Not happening, Lisa.
> 
> Kyle seems to be doing the same thing with Portia.  Portia is cute, but very spoiled.


This is really spot on.  

Rinna's girls seem borderline uncomfortable with the way she is thrusting them on the show.  The bathing suit bit made me raise an eyebrow more than once during that episode.


----------



## cdtracing

DD101 said:


> I think Erika thinks slutty is sexy.....for a woman with access to a lot of money, her "costumes" looked cheap as hell. The vinyl red shiny boots, the cat suit, the too long fake looking hair......she looks like someone doing it on the cheap. But maybe grandpa.....I mean her husband, likes that? LOL.....she's tacky.



This!!!!  And as far as talent, she may have some hits but they're dance hits.  That's all mixed & computerized to the point it would make a cat caught in barbed wire sound good.  Kim Zolciak had a couple of dance hits too.  Nuff said!


----------



## cdtracing

DD101 said:


> And I couldn't get over all the screaming from Kyles older daughter (not Portia) going to get her ears pierced....you'd think they were going to set her ear on fire the way she was carrying on. I would have been like, ok, we're out of here.....and left.



I'm right there with you.  My kids are all grown now but if they had acted like that in a store, I would have taken them out immediately & gone home!!

Hate to say anything negative about a child but Portia is going to be a real pain as she gets older with the examples set for her.  Anybody remember the episode a couple of years ago when Kyle & Mauricio had her shopping for a trip & little Portia was already demanding whatever she wanted to be bought for her?  Drama queen in training!


----------



## coconutsboston

cdtracing said:


> I'm right there with you.  My kids are all grown now but if they had acted like that in a store, I would have taken them out immediately & gone home!!
> 
> Hate to say anything negative about a child but Portia is going to be a real pain as she gets older with the examples set for her.  Anybody remember the episode a couple of years ago when Kyle & Mauricio had her shopping for a trip & little Portia was already demanding whatever she wanted to be bought for her?  Drama queen in training!


It will never get better either, because Kyle & Mauricio think it's cute right now and allow it.


----------



## slang

The only behaviour of a child on this show that I have ever questioned would be Yolanda's daughter Bella. The way Yo & David seemed to make excuses for her DUI and then punish her by taking her to NYC to buy & furnish her a gorgeous apartment, tough punishment indeed. 

Kyle's older girls all went/go to college, same with Kim's, Eileen's, Lisa V's daughter. I like they all work at normal jobs and stay out of the spotlight.
Lisa Rinna's girls seem ok to me - they dress and act normal. Actually I like they are not caked in makeup and dress like they are off to a club. As far as little Portia - she doesn't seem bad behaved or a monster to me. She seems quite normal for a 6 y/o kid and since all Kyle's kids went to private school & then university - education seems important to Kyle/Mauricio.


----------



## DD101

Yeah, Yo did make excuses for Bella and her DUI. Not good. Gotta make your kids responsible for what they do.


I think Kyles 2 older went to college....the oldest Farrah I think has graduated. The other one, still attending I think (I hope she's still attending, was it in Arizona?). The other....the one getting ear pierced,,,,,I think she is in high school? I hope she goes onto college too.


I guess I was just shocked that Yolanda did not  push education before modeling. Or model part time. Just get that degree! LOL.


Portia.....I remember her bratty behavior in the store. How parents think that's cute is beyond me. It's a reflection on the parents....when my daughter was small, she had her bratty moments out in public, and when it happened......home she went. Empty handed. I know kids can act up and get like Portia did, but to let her get away with it....lazy and poor parenting.


I think Kyle should steer her away from acting.....I think acting for children is rough. Kyle knows this, first hand.


----------



## susieserb

imgg said:


> I so love Lisa V's new home!  Everything about it is awesome.  I love the gardens, the bridge, the glass door entrance, the views.  To me, this house is a huge upgrade from her previous home in BH.  I also love all her crazy animals.  I am an animal lover too and would have just as many as she if my DH would allow it.  I have to settle for feeding cat food to the raccoons, skunks, possums  and wilds cats in my neighborhood.


You and I definitely think alike.  I'm down with Lisa at the ranch; CAN'T HAVE ENOUGH KWIM.


----------



## susieserb

DD101 said:


> I found that odd too. I guess they are both huge animal lovers and when you are so very wealthy.....you give odd gifts? LOL!  Those 2 ponies were very cute!
> 
> 
> Lisa's house is a bit like a fairy tale (in a good way). The glass doors entrance, the moat, or pond in front of the house, the swans....inside it always looks so sparkly and nice.....it's really something!


I just love it.  Admittedly, if the money was abundant I'd mimic the chic's style at home in a heart beat.


----------



## swags

cdtracing said:


> +1   These shows are all so scripted that once you get past the beautiful houses, clothes, & vacations....it all becomes tiresome to me.  I look at these women & see how they all talk about each other & can see how truly shallow they all are.  Everything is for drama so Bravo can get ratings.  Everyone works to make their relationships appear so perfect.  It's all faked...just like their eyelashes!



I don't care for the way Lisa R acts when she visits other states. She comes off snobby. Even putting down the poor pony from Ohio. What a jerk.  

I think the ear piercing technician should have been given a raise for dealing calmly with Kyles dramatic girls. 

I don't see the need for any scenes of Yolanda with her husband now. It had to be pure acting when this was filmed.


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> krasavitza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know - did anyone else feel like Lisa R had started that discussion with the other ladies about Yolanda's illness expecting them to agree with her and they could all sit around and gossip, and when they didn't she realized how bad it would make her look and so she backtracked and said she feels awful about having even thought that, it's just because others have been telling her these things, and so she wanted to tell the ladies so that she could also get off her chest how awful/guilty she felt for even suspecting her of lying? PUHLEEZ. *She's so full of it![/*QUOTE]
> 
> She's a pot stirrer. I start off watching an episode thinking she's not that bad, by the end I'm thinking 'what an a-hole.'
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes? I guess? but let's face it WE'RE doing our own YO evaluations HERE?  Why blame the chick for acting the same way? She's processing...and HER processing is first hand; the primary layer...
> 
> 
> It's all confusing and I don't find Lisa R behavior to be any different then you or I on this board.  It's called human nature.
Click to expand...


----------



## labelwhore04

swags said:


> I do not understand gifting a 70 year old man little ponies for his birthday.



and he didn't even want them either.


----------



## DD101

susieserb said:


> It's all confusing and I don't find Lisa R behavior to be any different then you or I on this board.  It's called human nature.


 

I really tend to agree with this. Given all we see on the show, and the pictures Yo posts on social media....we here on this board are all thinking (many of us)  what Rinna is saying. I feel sort of neutral about Rinna (that is subject to change)........but I totally get why she is saying what she is saying. I find it hard to believe someone as sharp as Lisa V didn't have the exact same thought cross her mind.


----------



## cdtracing

susieserb said:


> You and I definitely think alike.  I'm down with Lisa at the ranch; CAN'T HAVE ENOUGH KWIM.



Lisa V does have a beautifully stunnig home; it's like a fairy tale.  I don't begrudge anyone who has the money & can afford this lifestyle.  I give her a !  If I had her kind of finances, I'd have one too!!  And I do like that she & Ken are animal lovers.  I would have a menagerie myself if the hubby would let me.


----------



## cdtracing

DD101 said:


> I really tend to agree with this. Given all we see on the show, and the pictures Yo posts on social media....we here on this board are all thinking (many of us)  what Rinna is saying. I feel sort of neutral about Rinna (that is subject to change)........but I totally get why she is saying what she is saying. I find it hard to believe someone as sharp as Lisa V didn't have the exact same thought cross her mind.



+1  I'm sort of neutral where Lisa R is concerned as well.  And I'm sure the other women were thinking in one for or another what Lisa was saying.  I guess it's all subject to interpretation.


----------



## slang

DD101 said:


> I really tend to agree with this. Given all we see on the show, and the pictures Yo posts on social media....we here on this board are all thinking (many of us)  what Rinna is saying. I feel sort of neutral about Rinna (that is subject to change)........but I totally get why she is saying what she is saying. *I find it hard to believe someone as sharp as Lisa V didn't have the exact same thought cross her mind.*




Oh she was thinking it she's just smart enough not to say too much lol!

As far as Yo, I think the other ladies commenting on her is fair game. If she was quiet about her personal issues that would be one thing but the fact she blasts it all over her social media and on a reality show makes it open to comments, criticism etc


----------



## Crystalina

slang said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh she was thinking it she's just smart enough not to say too much lol!
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Yo, I think the other ladies commenting on her is fair game. If she was quiet about her personal issues that would be one thing but the fact she blasts it all over her social media and on a reality show makes it open to comments, criticism etc




I agree! [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## DD101

slang said:


> [/B]
> 
> *Oh she was thinking it she's just smart enough not to say too much lol!*
> 
> As far as Yo, I think the other ladies commenting on her is fair game. If she was quiet about her personal issues that would be one thing but the fact she blasts it all over her social media and on a reality show makes it open to comments, criticism etc




You're so right!.....but I'm surprised she didn't comment on it. It's a show....these women are not your friends IRL.....who cares what you say? Unless Lisa is guarded, not wanting to come off badly.....she has 3 restaurants to promote!


----------



## pursegirl3

I don't believe Yo is faking it . Who I take issue with is David . He acts like he is being so generous paying her medical bills. He is required to they are still married . If it was him who was sick she would not be leaving him. . Just saying..


----------



## bisousx

susieserb said:


> swags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes? I guess? but let's face it WE'RE doing our own YO evaluations HERE?  Why blame the chick for acting the same way? She's processing...and HER processing is first hand; the primary layer...
> 
> 
> It's all confusing and I don't find Lisa R behavior to be any different then you or I on this board.  It's called human nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> I don't care for the way Lisa R acts when she visits other states. She comes off snobby. Even putting down the poor pony from Ohio. What a jerk.
> 
> I think the ear piercing technician should have been given a raise for dealing calmly with Kyles dramatic girls.
> 
> I don't see the need for any scenes of Yolanda with her husband now. It had to be pure acting when this was filmed.



yes

yes

and yes!


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> You and I definitely think alike.  I'm down with Lisa at the ranch; CAN'T HAVE ENOUGH KWIM.



I wish they would show more of her property.  It doesn't seem super huge so I am wondering where they are going to keep the horses.  What style would you say Lisa's V house is?  It's very eclectic...

MERRY CHRISTMAS!:santawave::xtree::snowballs:


----------



## imgg

pursegirl3 said:


> I don't believe Yo is faking it . Who I take issue with is David . He acts like he is being so generous paying her medical bills. He is required to they are still married . If it was him who was sick she would not be leaving him. . Just saying..



Once you file for divorce, you can legally separate your money so he would not be required to pay her medical bills.  Not sure if they official filed yet or just announced.  Also we have no idea what really happened in their marriage...


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> swags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes? I guess? but let's face it WE'RE doing our own YO evaluations HERE?  Why blame the chick for acting the same way? She's processing...and HER processing is first hand; the primary layer...
> 
> 
> It's all confusing and I don't find Lisa R behavior to be any different then you or I on this board.  It's called human nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!  I'm not really sure why there is so much hate towards Lisa R.  She seems to me like a fun girl to hang out with.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I like Lisa R. very much, she seems fun and sweet. Even if that were an act on Lisa's part, I prefer it to Brandy or Kim and their on screen personas.


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> What style would you say Lisa's V house is?  It's very eclectic...



Little girl princess-y, mirrors, glass and glitter. Throw in lots of flowers (real and fake) to distract the eye.


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> susieserb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!  I'm not really sure why there is so much hate towards Lisa R.  She seems to me like a fun girl to hang out with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! she seems like a lot of fun, I bet she would be a blast to hang out with
Click to expand...


----------



## pjhm

I kind of like the new trampy one-Erika, she's out there enough to make scenes interesting, and doesn't seem mean like the witch from a couple of seasons ago.


----------



## jenniferelaine

I've been a fan of Lisa R since DOOL. She's pretty funny, seems like you would laugh a lot & have fun with her.


----------



## junqueprincess

DD101 said:


> I really tend to agree with this. Given all we see on the show, and the pictures Yo posts on social media....we here on this board are all thinking (many of us)  what Rinna is saying. I feel sort of neutral about Rinna (that is subject to change)........but I totally get why she is saying what she is saying. I find it hard to believe someone as sharp as Lisa V didn't have the exact same thought cross her mind.




Agreed, and the way Kyle was smacking her lips (which is her tell) they were all thinking it, but have been on camera too long to get caught on tape.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Ok after reading all these posts - I thought I might as well chime in.

First, I think Yo genuinely believes she is ill and is not consciously "faking it" (unlike Brooks who I believe knew he wasn't ill and decided to con people). At some point, there may have been some genuine illness, whether it be Lyme disease or leaky breast implants or both, but I think now, for whatever the reason, there is a strong psychological element to her condition that "feeds" her "illness". And her "cures" maybe doing more damage than good.

I generally like Lisa R, she seems down to earth and doesn't take her self to seriously and does seem like she would be fun to hang with. I don't take issue with her girls appearing on camera (most of the kids do to some degree)  though I  thought the swimsuit scenes were in bad taste and pointless.  I try not to judge her relationship with her parents - though it does seem a bit odd - but not every child has a close bond with their parents.  

I don't blame Lisa R for bringing up YO's condition at Lisa V's.  I think she was simply saying what everyone is gossiping about and unless she is very a good actor (and I don't believe she is that good), I don't believe it was done with malicious intent (unlike Meaghan v. Brooks).  (Which is also the reason why I didn't like Taylor bringing up the subject - I think for her it was done maliciously).

However, I can't help but believe that the producers encouraged Lisa R to go down this road.  Ultimately, I think this could be Lisa R's downfall.  I think she doesn't mind being a pot stirrer but you got be careful with these women and fans - it can really backfire if you are not smart about it.  

I'm speculating that Lisa V remained relatively quiet in the discussion because she didn't have to - Lisa R was there to stir the pot.  I know Lisa V made comments about Yo not wearing makeup to the Lisa's R dinner party but I would be surprised if she really got into it - I can't see how such a fight over whether Yo is sick or not really benefits her in any way.  However, I'm sure Lisa V knows more than she lets on as she is good friends with Mohammed.

Actually what I remember most was Kyle's head flipping 90 degrees left/right with such "shock" (talk about bad acting) on her face.  Maybe it was just the editing but I honestly thought her head was going to go flying off (and you'd think she'd be relieved that no one was talking about her sister for once!).

As for Lisa's house, I think its stunning and the view is spectacular but how they keep it so pristine with all those pets is beyond me - they must have a zillion staff.  I like the fact that both Lisa and Ken are pet lovers but I have to admit the little miniature ponies are a bit much for me.  Its getting to be"My Little Pony" Versailles.

Can't stand Erika.


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> First, I think Yo genuinely believes she is ill and is not consciously "faking it" (unlike Brooks who I believe knew he wasn't ill and decided to con people). At some point, there may have been some genuine illness, whether it be Lyme disease or leaky breast implants or both, but I think now, for whatever the reason, there is a strong psychological element to her condition that "feeds" her "illness". And her "cures" maybe doing more damage than good.



very well stated and i totally agree


----------



## swags

imgg said:


> susieserb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!  I'm not really sure why there is so much hate towards Lisa R.  She seems to me like a fun girl to hang out with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't even hang out with her parents. I doubt she would hang out with the majority of us unless she was getting paid.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> imgg said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't even hang out with her parents. I doubt she would hang out with the majority of us unless she was getting paid.
Click to expand...


----------



## imgg

Still not getting it about Lisa R.  Is she supposed to spend every waking moment with her parents?  I don't see the other housewives with their parents ever.  I'd hang out with her any day over Taylor, Brandi, Yo, Camille, Kim, at least she can let loose and have a good laugh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maybe I'm missing something, so y'all help me out. 

At the party Taylor was talking about Yo and Lisa V was saying how uncomfortable she felt about it.  Then next week she's going in about the yo having munchausen. 

So why did Taylor's comments make her uncomfortable when she's doing the same thing?


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, so y'all help me out.
> 
> At the party Taylor was talking about Yo and Lisa V was saying how uncomfortable she felt about it.  Then next week she's going in about the yo having munchausen.
> 
> So why did Taylor's comments make her uncomfortable when she's doing the same thing?



Maybe it was the way Taylor was doing it?  It was at a birthday party and she was being loud, like usual and stating it front of a lot of people.  Lisa was talking about it with a small group of close friends.  Also Taylor was doing it for attention and Lisa seemed to be talking about it more out of concern.  That's the way I interpreted  it anyway.


----------



## Crystalina

imgg said:


> Maybe it was the way Taylor was doing it?  It was at a birthday party and she was being loud, like usual and stating it front of a lot of people.  Lisa was talking about it with a small group of close friends.  Also Taylor was doing it for attention and Lisa seemed to be talking about it more out of concern.  That's the way I interpreted  it anyway.




I have the same interpretation.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, so y'all help me out.
> 
> At the party Taylor was talking about Yo and Lisa V was saying how uncomfortable she felt about it.  Then next week she's going in about the yo having munchausen.
> 
> So why did Taylor's comments make her uncomfortable when she's doing the same thing?



She wasn't uncomfortable. She was irritated because Taylor had greeted Lisa by saying that she was happy someone at the party had bigger lips than her and Lisa got offended. 

When she brought up Yo's illness to Lisa and Kyle, she probably thought they would agree with her or join in.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, so y'all help me out.
> 
> At the party Taylor was talking about Yo and Lisa V was saying how uncomfortable she felt about it.  Then next week she's going in about the yo having munchausen.
> 
> So why did Taylor's comments make her uncomfortable when she's doing the same thing?



I'm with you & don't under stand that at all. I don't have an issue with what Lisa R said about Yo, but it's weird to me her reaction to Taylor when she was obviously feeling the same thing. 
It wasn't just the conversation at Ken's party, Lisa said stuff in her talking head (that would have been filmed months later) about that conversation w/ Taylor knowing the next week she said the same thing?


----------



## Ladybug09

pjhm said:


> I kind of like the new trampy one-Erika, she's out there enough to make scenes interesting, and doesn't seem mean like the witch from a couple of seasons ago.



Me too.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

imgg said:


> Maybe it was the way Taylor was doing it?  It was at a birthday party and she was being loud, like usual and stating it front of a lot of people.  Lisa was talking about it with a small group of close friends.  Also Taylor was doing it for attention and Lisa seemed to be talking about it more out of concern.  That's the way I interpreted  it anyway.


Me too.


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> Little girl princess-y, mirrors, glass and glitter. Throw in lots of flowers (real and fake) to distract the eye.



Funny, I don't see this house as too princess-y at all.  More whimsical meets hollywood glam, meets......modern?  It's the last one I'm stuck on.  It's a modern home, but with all the plants and flowers it really tones it down.


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> Funny, I don't see this house as too princess-y at all.  More whimsical meets hollywood glam, meets......modern?  It's the last one I'm stuck on.  It's a modern home, but with all the plants and flowers it really tones it down.



I think I said princess-y because of the moat and swans! The artwork on the walls is horrible and the rest is an over abundance of pink and far too overly styled.

I think she's trying for regal, but it's something a little girl might think is regal.

The plants and flowers just make it look homey, but it's not homey and comfy, at all.

IMO, of course!


----------



## girlonthecoast

imgg said:


> I wish they would show more of her property.  It doesn't seem super huge so I am wondering where they are going to keep the horses.  What style would you say Lisa's V house is?  It's very eclectic...
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!:santawave::xtree::snowballs:


Neo-Baroque


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> I think I said princess-y because of the moat and swans! The artwork on the walls is horrible and the rest is an over abundance of pink and far too overly styled.
> 
> I think she's trying for regal, but it's something a little girl might think is regal.
> 
> The plants and flowers just make it look homey, but it's not homey and comfy, at all.
> 
> IMO, of course!



The glass doors remind me of a store entrance. Lisa has said herself she loves her pink and rose so princess-y isn't a stretch. Its not my vision but I have to say I would love to be invited for tea and would also love a tour of the closet.


----------



## susieserb

imgg said:


> Still not getting it about Lisa R.  Is she supposed to spend every waking moment with her parents?  I don't see the other housewives with their parents ever.  I'd hang out with her any day over Taylor, Brandi, Yo, Camille, Kim, at least she can let loose and have a good laugh.


None of us on his forum, I venture to guess, knows Lisa R's intimate nature with her parents.  To base that understanding from a reality teevee show, which is just a skewed snap shot of the ACTRESSES' lives is just folly.


----------



## swags

susieserb said:


> None of us on his forum, I venture to guess, knows Lisa R's intimate nature with her parents.  To base that understanding from a reality teevee show, which is just a skewed snap shot of the ACTRESSES' lives is just folly.



I posted what I did based on her saying she doesn't find much time to even call her parents. Last year when she went for a visit, it was apparent that her half sister spends time with them as their health declines. Its not uncommon for an out of state child to experience this. 

My posts are based on what we see but very good point that they are always going to show us the sh*t end of the stick when it comes to footage. I am sure there is video of Kyles daughters being sweethearts, Ken saying nice things about the other ladies, Erica fully dressed, Yolanda......not sure there....etc


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> I think I said princess-y because of the moat and swans! The artwork on the walls is horrible and the rest is an over abundance of pink and far too overly styled.
> 
> I think she's trying for regal, but it's something a little girl might think is regal.
> 
> The plants and flowers just make it look homey, but it's not homey and comfy, at all.
> 
> IMO, of course!



I take it you really like Lisa's decorating style?  

I honestly don't mind it and find it so much better than her decorating style at her previous house.  Not all of it is my cup of tea, but have to say the house itself is pretty awesome IMO.


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> None of us on his forum, I venture to guess, knows Lisa R's intimate nature with her parents.  To base that understanding from a reality teevee show, which is just a skewed snap shot of the ACTRESSES' lives is just folly.



Agree completely.


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> I posted what I did based on her saying she doesn't find much time to even call her parents. Last year when she went for a visit, it was apparent that her half sister spends time with them as their health declines. Its not uncommon for an out of state child to experience this.
> 
> My posts are based on what we see but very good point that they are always going to show us the sh*t end of the stick when it comes to footage. I am sure there is video of Kyles daughters being sweethearts, Ken saying nice things about the other ladies, Erica fully dressed, Yolanda......not sure there....etc


Good points all around.  This is coming from a daughter who lived a couple of hours from her elderly parents.  It's called the sandwich generation, taking care of your family, your husband, your job; I too had siblings close to the rents which assuaged my guilt.  Second guessing can be normal and the desire to "be there" is always inevitable.

Here's an irony, my FIL just died in our home.  I took care of him briefly on hospice.  My SIL lives 2 hours away juggling all the considerations mentioned above.  She is also taking care of her MIL with dementia.  

Life, it's complicated.


----------



## SouthTampa

susieserb said:


> Good points all around.  This is coming from a daughter who lived a couple of hours from her elderly parents.  It's called the sandwich generation, taking care of your family, your husband, your job; I too had siblings close to the rents which assuaged my guilt.  Second guessing can be normal and the desire to "be there" is always inevitable.
> 
> Here's an irony, my FIL just died in our home.  I took care of him briefly on hospice.  My SIL lives 2 hours away juggling all the considerations mentioned above.  She is also taking care of her MIL with dementia.
> 
> Life, it's complicated.


So sorry for your familiy's loss.    Getting old sucks and watching those we love grow old equally sucks&#55357;&#56848;


----------



## swags

susieserb said:


> Good points all around.  This is coming from a daughter who lived a couple of hours from her elderly parents.  It's called the sandwich generation, taking care of your family, your husband, your job; I too had siblings close to the rents which assuaged my guilt.  Second guessing can be normal and the desire to "be there" is always inevitable.
> 
> Here's an irony, my FIL just died in our home.  I took care of him briefly on hospice.  My SIL lives 2 hours away juggling all the considerations mentioned above.  She is also taking care of her MIL with dementia.
> 
> Life, it's complicated.



Sorry for your loss. I understand the struggle.


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> I take it you really like Lisa's decorating style?
> 
> I honestly don't mind it and find it so much better than her decorating style at her previous house.  Not all of it is my cup of tea, but have to say the house itself is pretty awesome IMO.



Am I being too harsh?  

It's like her restaurants -- all style and no substance.


----------



## Megs

Jayne1 said:


> Am I being too harsh?
> 
> 
> 
> It's like her restaurants -- all style and no substance.




I used to draw my dream house as a kid and it always had a mote around the front door. So Lisa V has that and it's like my childhood dream! Haha


----------



## Megs

Also, Lisa R bringing up Yo seemed for sure forced. She brings up people talking to her about the confusion of what's happening with Yo then says how bad she feels having brought it up. Can't believe (ok I can) that Eileen is going to tell Yolanda next week.


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> Am I being too harsh?
> 
> *It's like her restaurants -- all style and no substance.*



Have you been to her restaurants?


----------



## susieserb

SouthTampa said:


> So sorry for your familiy's loss.    Getting old sucks and watching those we love grow old equally sucks&#55357;&#56848;


It's a struggle.  For the most part our society is shielded from death so when you see it...whoa..sobering


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> sorry for your loss. I understand the struggle.


ty swags!


----------



## susieserb

imgg said:


> Have you been to her restaurants?


YES.  Not my taste but I really enjoy the atmosphere.  Her home is allot like her restaurant but cleaner, crisper..BETTER.

Hey you're entitled not to like it LOL!!


----------



## susieserb

Megs said:


> Also, Lisa R bringing up Yo seemed for sure forced. She brings up people talking to her about the confusion of what's happening with Yo then says how bad she feels having brought it up. Can't believe (ok I can) that Eileen is going to tell Yolanda next week.


Wow, first thing my sister pointed out, "Bravo execs prodded Lisa R to go there." 

In sis's HO it was uber obvious LR was forced.  Hum since Lisa and Eileen are totally tight you maybe onto something.


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> YES.  Not my taste but I really enjoy the atmosphere.  Her home is allot like her restaurant but cleaner, crisper..BETTER.
> 
> Hey you're entitled not to like it LOL!!



I like her restaurants, atmosphere, FOOD, and decor.  Villa Blanca is like old Hollywood and SUR seems like Moroccan Glam.   Loved the food at VB and SUR has the best cocktails!


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> Wow, first thing my sister pointed out, "Bravo execs prodded Lisa R to go there."
> 
> In sis's HO it was uber obvious LR was forced.  Hum since Lisa and Eileen are totally tight you maybe onto something.



one thing I learned about production and reality show - the producers and prod cast to do certain things, but they can't make them. 

like leading a horse  to water


----------



## bisousx

Remember that Eileen and Lisa R are soap opera actresses. It looks like they're going to clash on RHOBH with the whole Yolanda gossiping thing, and I doubt it's for real.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Remember that Eileen and Lisa R are soap opera actresses. It looks like they're going to clash on RHOBH with the whole Yolanda gossiping thing, and I doubt it's for real.



true.  When Eileen walked in and kept asking "what?  what happened?  tell me...' i thought I was watching a soap opera


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> Have you been to her restaurants?



I was told by many in the know, not to bother. Can't eat the decor.

A year or two later, I saw this article posted about a Lisa V restaurant crawl and how bad the food was in all the restaurants.

I was told that, so I'm happy I went to other establishments when I was in LA.

Cute read and some examples of Lisa V's upscale food:

http://jezebel.com/i-cant-get-over-...source=jezebel_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## imgg

Well I can tell you from "FIRST HAND" experience that the food at Villa Blanca is VERY GOOD.  Both DH are very picky eaters and go for quality food, and VB fit the bill.  Never ate at at SUR but Katie served us cocktails that were amazing and she is super sweet! 

We get it, you don't like Lisa V, hate her home, her decorating, her restaurants etc.  Reviews are always going to be mixed as 50% + more reviews come from competitors or people with vested interest. 

I'm a big believer to not knock something unless you've tried it, but since you REALLY seem to dislike Lisa V there are tons of other great restaurants in Los Angeles.  I however enjoy VB and SUR and would have no issue going back, just wish I could see a giggy sighting!


----------



## Jayne1

I don't hate Lisa V.  That's an odd thing to say. I'm skeptical of all the housewives, but if I hated any, I couldn't watch the show.

I don't care for her decor and was advised not to waste my money at her restaurants.


----------



## slang

I've read so many horrible reviews about the food at Lisa's restaurants I would never go to any, but that's just me. The decor does look nice though! and dogs in restaurants (that aren't service animals) - no thanks!


----------



## susieserb

Just my two cents.  Ate at SUR and Villa Blanca. Not once, not twice, not three times (4) over a 3 year period.  None of the dishes were a disappointment.  Also I was with a team of people from around the country and we all agreed fabulous meals at a value.  This is why we kept going back.


----------



## bisousx

That food looks very average in presentation.

However, I have never heard anything bad about the food at SUR from my friends who have been there. 

I want to go there for cocktails and photos, lol.


----------



## coconutsboston

I didn't know VB or SUR were considered "upscale".  I thought they both fell into that middle ground of above-casual but not-really-fancy.


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> Just my two cents.  Ate at SUR and Villa Blanca. Not once, not twice, not three times (4) over a 3 year period.  None of the dishes were a disappointment.  Also I was with a team of people from around the country and we all agreed fabulous meals at a value.  This is why we kept going back.



I haven't tried my luck twice as there are so many great places to eat in LA, but from my previous experience I would have no issue going back again.  Villa Blanca is in such a great location and just a few block down from my favorite shopping boutiques.


----------



## imgg

coconutsboston said:


> I didn't know VB or SUR were considered "upscale".  I thought they both fell into that middle ground of above-casual but not-really-fancy.



I think it depends what part of the country you're from, but I would agree with you it's probably middle ground-upscale casual.


----------



## Jujuma

imgg said:


> I think it depends what part of the country you're from, but I would agree with you it's probably middle ground-upscale casual.




Let's face it with the advertising it gets from the show the food doesn't have to be that good, she's still going to get people in the door. This year in particular I can't stand Lisa and Ken. Such an air of superiority around them. Maybe he is 70 but she is much older than what she says she is which is 54/55, I believe. I don't remember her ever saying she was 15 years younger when they met. I would much rather cop to my real age and have people tell me I look great than lie.  He is turning into a grumpy old man and I agree with who ever said he didn't like or want those ponies. 
I believe Yo is sick, but my mom and I disagree regularly about this. Maybe she was blindsided by the divorce, who knows? I think David is the a**.  My husband had a client a number of years ago and she had Lyme and it was very bad and very random, good days and days she couldn't get out of bed for appointments.  Or maybe Yo has depression, or depression because of the Lyme, or leaky breasts and the dreaded "M" which can knock you on your butt depending how hard it hits and what you are expecting. 
Kyle could be a little more generous when it comes to Kim. She has a very nice life and Kim is going through a hard time but I know plenty of older sibs who don't speak and they shouldn't have to just because they are on tv. 
As for the other two, they are actresses so who knows what's real with them. 
The new one is going to try and step into Brandi's shoes and bring the raunch and edginess, no feelings so far. 
That's all I got. But I miss seeing how Heather's house is coming along.


----------



## slang

Jujuma said:


> Let's face it with the advertising it gets from the show the food doesn't have to be that good, she's still going to get people in the door. This year in particular I can't stand Lisa and Ken. Such an air of superiority around them. Maybe he is 70 but she is much older than what she says she is which is 54/55, I believe. I don't remember her ever saying she was 15 years younger when they met. I would much rather cop to my real age and have people tell me I look great than lie.  He is turning into a grumpy old man and I agree with who ever said he didn't like or want those ponies.
> I believe Yo is sick, but my mom and I disagree regularly about this. Maybe she was blindsided by the divorce, who knows? I think David is the a**.  My husband had a client a number of years ago and she had Lyme and it was very bad and very random, good days and days she couldn't get out of bed for appointments.  Or maybe Yo has depression, or depression because of the Lyme, or leaky breasts and the dreaded "M" which can knock you on your butt depending how hard it hits and what you are expecting.
> Kyle could be a little more generous when it comes to Kim. She has a very nice life and Kim is going through a hard time but I know plenty of older sibs who don't speak and they shouldn't have to just because they are on tv.
> As for the other two, they are actresses so who knows what's real with them.
> The new one is going to try and step into Brandi's shoes and bring the raunch and edginess, no feelings so far.
> That's all I got. But *I miss seeing how Heather's house is coming along*.




Heather from RHC? I'm sure we'll see lots of her house when the OC starts back again. I'm sure the house will be FAB!!


----------



## horse17

Im in agreement that I think it is bizzare to give Ken a miniature horse for his bday...we all know this is a present for Lisa...I thought the scenes with them travelling to Ohio were pretty funny...I think I would have had mysef a cocktail a LOT sooner than 5 hours at the farm..lol!


----------



## susieserb

imgg said:


> I haven't tried my luck twice as there are so many great places to eat in LA, but from my previous experience I would have no issue going back again.  Villa Blanca is in such a great location and just a few block down from my favorite shopping boutiques.


The Vanderpumps snagged an _awesome_ location for VB.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> The Vanderpumps snagged an _awesome_ location for VB.


 
I am definitely going to both VB and SUR the next time I am in LA. Do you need reservations at both restaurants?


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> The Vanderpumps snagged an _awesome_ location for VB.



I remember walking by VB years ago, before the show aired and thinking wow, what a pretty restaurant.  To me, it really stands out from the others in that area.


----------



## imgg

GirlieShoppe said:


> I am definitely going to both VB and SUR the next time I am in LA. Do you need reservations at both restaurants?



We didn't but I always try to use open table, just in case.  I think its getting more popular due to the show so I probably would make reservations to be safe.


----------



## bisousx

Lisa has mentioned on the show and in interviews that she married Ken at age 21 and he was much older. I don't think she's lying about her age.. Maybe she just looks much older than she is, like some people do?


----------



## coconutsboston

susieserb said:


> The Vanderpumps snagged an _awesome_ location for VB.




So true!


----------



## guccimamma

i think lisa looks age-appropriate (and quite good) for her mid 50s. i like to think i will look 30 forever, but that really isn't the case. 

she's a fair skinned woman in her 50s...and she's not overly "done". i think she looks great.


----------



## swags

guccimamma said:


> i think lisa looks age-appropriate (and quite good) for her mid 50s. i like to think i will look 30 forever, but that really isn't the case.
> 
> she's a fair skinned woman in her 50s...and she's not overly "done". i think she looks great.



I think she looks good too. It doesn't look like she over does the botox. I think her demeanor is a little more old school and that's why some think she seems older.


----------



## GoGlam

guccimamma said:


> i think lisa looks age-appropriate (and quite good) for her mid 50s. i like to think i will look 30 forever, but that really isn't the case.
> 
> she's a fair skinned woman in her 50s...and she's not overly "done". i think she looks great.




I agree!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

imgg said:


> We didn't but I always try to use open table, just in case.  I think its getting more popular due to the show so I probably would make reservations to be safe.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> i think lisa looks age-appropriate (and quite good) for her mid 50s. i like to think i will look 30 forever, but that really isn't the case.
> 
> she's a fair skinned woman in her 50s...and she's not overly "done". i think she looks great.



I think she looks extremely over donebut they all do.  That's the norm in Hollywood. So, to me, she looks like a Real Housewife should. In other words, worked on.

Old picture from google search and new photo from People.


----------



## DC-Cutie

that last pic tho   She is in need of serious hydration and moisturizer!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I don't think Lisa's lying about her age either but I agree she does look much older than 55. She looks good, but older than she is. On the other hand, Eileen looks much younger than Lisa and she's actually a year older!


----------



## Crystalina

GirlieShoppe said:


> I don't think Lisa's lying about her age either but I agree she does look much older than 55. She looks good, but older than she is. On the other hand, Eileen looks much younger than Lisa and she's actually a year older!




Wow!!!! OMG I had no idea she was older than Lisa!

Eileen looks fantastic!


----------



## imgg

swags said:


> I think she looks good too. It doesn't look like she over does the botox. I think her demeanor is a little more old school and that's why some think she seems older.


 I think she looks great and actually better than when she was younger.  She has had a fair amount of plastic surgery, but I think it was done tastefully.  I don't think she is lying about her age and everyone ages differently.


----------



## DrDior

Yes, but Lisa smokes. It ruins your skin.


----------



## Jayne1

GirlieShoppe said:


> I don't think Lisa's lying about her age either but I agree she does look much older than 55. She looks good, but older than she is. On the other hand, Eileen looks much younger than Lisa and she's actually a year older!



Eileen is older?  I thought she was in her 40s!

I can't see Lisa V lying about her age&#8230; why would she.


----------



## coconutsboston

GirlieShoppe said:


> I don't think Lisa's lying about her age either but I agree she does look much older than 55. She looks good, but older than she is. On the other hand, Eileen looks much younger than Lisa and she's actually a year older!


I actually knew this but it didn't click until I saw it spelled out again!


----------



## coconutsboston

Jayne1 said:


> Eileen is older?  I thought she was in her 40s!
> 
> I can't see Lisa V lying about her age&#8230; why would she.


Eileen is 56. Rinna is 52 also!


----------



## Crystalina

This is interesting....

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/12/28/rick-hilton-kyle-richards-quitting-rhobh/


----------



## Jayne1

coconutsboston said:


> She's 56. Rinna is 52 also!



Lisa R is 52?

Okay, Lisa V looks very old for her age, in that case.


----------



## Jayne1

Crystalina said:


> This is interesting....
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/12/28/rick-hilton-kyle-richards-quitting-rhobh/



I don't know -- he seems weird and calculating. Can't see Kyle quitting!


----------



## Crystalina

Jayne1 said:


> I don't know -- he seems weird and calculating. Can't see Kyle quitting!




Agreed!


----------



## coconutsboston

Jayne1 said:


> Lisa R is 52?
> 
> Okay, Lisa V looks very old for her age, in that case.


Haha! I didn't think she look TOO much older until the pictures and ages got posted for comparison.  I found Rinna's age when I was looking for VP's "real" age


----------



## coconutsboston

Jayne1 said:


> I don't know -- he seems weird and calculating. Can't see Kyle quitting!


I can't see her being _that_ upset about the so-called dirty laundry.  Nothing was really aired, at least not when you think about Bravo supposedly being the whistleblower on Kim's struggle with alcohol a few seasons back.


----------



## cdtracing

Jayne1 said:


> I don't know -- he seems weird and calculating. Can't see Kyle quitting!



Don't see Kyle quitting either.  Dirty laundry being aired on reality TV?  Isn't that what it's all about??  If you have something to hide, you shouldn't be on a reality TV show in the first place.  Nothing has really been outed yet.  You can't have it both ways...be on a reality show or keep your private life private.


----------



## slang

I don't see why Rick & Kathy would be "ok" with Kyle if she quits, it doesn't change what happened. They didn't dis-invite her to the wedding b/c of the show so why would quitting the show help?
Also they don't want Kyle airing dirty laundry on tv but it is ok for him to talk about the family issues w/ TMZ and Kim to go on Dr. Phil?? 
Those Hilton's seem very controlling, if its not their way its the highway!


----------



## shoegal

I think the Hiltons always want to be top dog. I believe that's why Paris fell out with Kim.


----------



## susieserb

IRL LV is quite stunning.  Since HD shows the flaws equally with all the contestants, LV does look more haphazard on television.

When I see her sometimes on a show I think wow pretty glam.  But like many others, there are those instances where she's "over the top" and not good. 

BUT let's get real? who bats it out of the park 100%? Each year becomes a struggle especially post menopausal....yes too true.


----------



## imgg

DrDior said:


> Yes, but Lisa smokes. It ruins your skin.



I don't get this at all!  The worst thing you can do for yourself!


----------



## minimom

susieserb said:


> IRL LV is quite stunning.  Since HD shows the flaws equally with all the contestants, LV does look more haphazard on television.
> 
> When I see her sometimes on a show I think wow pretty glam.  But like many others, there are those instances where she's "over the top" and not good.
> 
> BUT let's get real? who bats it out of the park 100%? Each year becomes a struggle especially post menopausal....yes too true.



Completely agree.   I don't get all the comments about how "old" these women look.   I'm the same age as Eileen and they all look great to me.    I'm not much of a fan of Lisa's style, but she looks perfectly fine for her age.   We can't all stay and look 30.


----------



## Jayne1

DrDior said:


> Yes, but Lisa smokes. It ruins your skin.



Still -- or once she did?


----------



## Jayne1

susieserb said:


> IRL LV is quite stunning.  *Since HD shows the flaws equally with all the contestants, LV does look more haphazard on television. *



Bravo uses filters. The women look gorgeous.  Their faces are softened, the lighting is beautiful.  They especially look pretty in their talking heads.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> I think she looks good too. It doesn't look like she over does the botox. I think her demeanor is a little more old school and that's why some think she seems older.


I agree - I think she looks good for a women in her mid fifties. It doesn't look like she's had work done and I much prefer a natural older look than some one whose skin is pulled tight, botoxed and plumped to death.  I do think her style seems to channel  1980s Dynasty (some of us are old enough to remember that show) and I think that ages her bit.  But she owns who she is. I'd rather have her be herself than not.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

coconutsboston said:


> Eileen is 56. Rinna is 52 also!


Eileen looks fabulous. She is such a classic beauty.  Rinna looks good to but I she'd look lot better without having her lips plumped up so much.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> I think she looks extremely over donebut they all do.  That's the norm in Hollywood. So, to me, she looks like a Real Housewife should. In other words, worked on.
> 
> Old picture from google search and new photo from People.


Personally, I don't think she looks worked on - if she has had work done than its been subtle.  I do think she's wearing too much makeup in the second photo.  I know you have to wear foundation etc.  for TV shows, but I personally think less is more on older women, especially foundation which can just settle into your skin and wrinkles.  Just my opinion as a 50 year old woman.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> I don't know -- he seems weird and calculating. Can't see Kyle quitting!


Can't see Kyle quitting either (unless she has something else to go to - like this show she supposed developing). Also she seemed to me to be a pretty active participant in airing the family's dirty laundry so I don't see how she can be upset over Bravo for that reason.  The only other thing I can think is she wants more money.  I personally think Kyle always assumed that she would be the "star" of the show and was caught off gaurd when Lisa VP became the breakout star with her own successful reality tv show.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Here's another story which seems skeptical of Kyle quitting.
http://www.realitytea.com/2015/12/2...ng-real-housewives-beverly-hills-save-family/


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> Personally, I don't think she looks worked on - if she has had work done than its been subtle.  I do think she's wearing too much makeup in the second photo.  I know you have to wear foundation etc.  for TV shows, but I personally think less is more on older women, especially foundation which can just settle into your skin and wrinkles.  Just my opinion as a 50 year old woman.



If you look at Lisa old photos and even old footage from the show when it first aired, you can tell Lisa had a lot of surgery.  If I had to guess a brow lift, facelift, fillers and/or cheek implants. Honestly, this is par for the course in Hollywood.  The trick is finding a great surgeon who doesn't go overboard and to not keep going back.

Kyle just had a facelift.  To me its pretty obvious, but to others probably can't tell.


----------



## slang

I recently re-watched season 1&2 and whoa - Lisa has definitely done a lot of work since then, her face looks so different now.
I think her skin looks like wax now, like she could melt. I wonder what makes it get that look - make up, skin procedures (laser, IPL) etc?
I ask because I have been doing some skin procedures to my face lately just to get a fresh look, I don't want that wax look!


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> I recently re-watched season 1&2 and whoa - Lisa has definitely done a lot of work since then, her face looks so different now.
> I think her skin looks like wax now, like she could melt. I wonder what makes it get that look - make up, skin procedures (laser, IPL) etc?
> I ask because I have been doing some skin procedures to my face lately just to get a fresh look, I don't want that wax look!



I actually think her face looks more balanced now than before.  IMO too much of anything can give you the wax look.  Most people can get away with one facelift without anyone really knowing, if you have a good doctor, but two or three, you will start to look waxy.  Facelifts coupled with too much filler can definitely give you that look.  A lot of people don't realize it takes a good year for a surgery to settle, they want immediate results or don't like the way they look and have another operation before the first one settles.  Many doctors do not tell patients just how long it takes for surgery to settle and to be honest a lot of plastic surgeons care about their pocket book over the best interest of the client.  

Madonna's surgery finally settled.  She looks somewhat human again, but her facelift/check implants initially looked awful.  This was not her first facelift either.  The more surgery you have the longer it takes for everything to settle.  

Moderation is the key and to wait between procedures is my 2 cents.


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> I actually think her face looks more balanced now than before.  IMO too much of anything can give you the wax look.  Most people can get away with one facelift without anyone really knowing, if you have a good doctor, but two or three, you will start to look waxy.  Facelifts coupled with too much filler can definitely give you that look.  A lot of people don't realize it takes a good year for a surgery to settle, they want immediate results or don't like the way they look and have another operation before the first one settles.  Many doctors do not tell patients just how long it takes for surgery to settle and to be honest a lot of plastic surgeons care about their pocket book over the best interest of the client.
> 
> Madonna's surgery finally settled.  She looks somewhat human again, but her facelift/check implants initially looked awful.  This was not her first facelift either.  The more surgery you have the longer it takes for everything to settle.
> 
> Moderation is the key and to wait between procedures is my 2 cents.




I always thought that look came from too many skin treatments, I didn't realize it was from surgery. I'm safe then, I'm not doing any surgery just some skin treatments.
Thanks!


----------



## guccimamma

i don't doubt lisa has had work, she has the money and access to anything she wants.

i disagree that she looks older than her years, i think our vision of what 50 or 60 should look like is skewed by what we see on television. some people look better than others as we age. it is an unfortunate truth.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> I recently re-watched season 1&2 and whoa - Lisa has definitely done a lot of work since then, her face looks so different now.
> I think her skin looks like wax now, like she could melt. I wonder what makes it get that look - make up, skin procedures (laser, IPL) etc?
> I ask because I have been doing some skin procedures to my face lately just to get a fresh look, I don't want that wax look!



Celebrities start really early with their face lifts. As soon as they see the slightest sagging in the jaw area, in their 40s, they get their first facelift.

I was surprised to see Shannon from Orange County, in a bright, outdoor scene, actually has a softening of the jaw.  She's the only HW with a softening jawline!

Anyway, within a decade's time, they want a second face lift and then a third.  How many times can the doctors partially cut their ears off and re-sew them back on, without some deterioration around the hairline?  I have no idea.

Anyway, generally it's not the facelift that gives the waxy, odd look.  I think it's the fillers, which they want to take care of lines.  A facelift cannot address lines. Too much makeup for HD as well. They cake it on.

I doubt you can overdo IPL, just waste your money if you get it more than you need to.


----------



## DD101

Lisa V always has a matronly air about her. Even her clothing, it's very mature looking.....and I don't mean old lady looking, but it's somehow old and stuffy. Her clothing is nice, but it ages her somehow. The clothes don't look modern and fresh. I don't think she should dress like a 20 year old, but she's not doing herself any favors with her fashion choices.


I remember Lisa V from the first season, she' always had this look. I guess it's just her style and taste.....but now that she has added extensions to her hair, I think her hair looks stiff and stuck together.....at the ends. Her hair is never free flowing....it does not move....it stays together in one lump. Her first season hair (her natural hair) was fine, but not as thick and long as the other girls. 


I think she needs a makeover......she could look better. Also I cannot stand to see her in a strapless gown.....it ages her.


----------



## pjhm

"Also I cannot stand to see her in a strapless gown.....it ages her."
You hit the jackpot with that comment. Women over 40, unless they are really muscle toned, should not wear strapless gowns. The arms tend to be something women overlook along with stocking-less legs--the skin looks saggy and bumpy. You should see some of the so-called society dames in San Francisco with 30 year old faces and 70 year old arms and legs- all while wearing gorgeous frocks.
Cover up gals........just a suggestion....!


----------



## DD101

Jayne1 said:


> Celebrities start really early with their face lifts. As soon as they see the slightest sagging in the jaw area, in their 40s, they get their first facelift.
> 
> I was surprised to see Shannon from Orange County, in a bright, outdoor scene, actually has a softening of the jaw.  She's the only HW with a softening jawline!
> 
> Anyway, within a decade's time, they want a second face lift and then a third.  How many times can the doctors partially cut their ears off and re-sew them back on, without some deterioration around the hairline?  I have no idea.
> 
> Anyway, *generally it's not the facelift that gives the waxy, odd look.  I think it's the fillers,* which they want to take care of lines.  A facelift cannot address lines. Too much makeup for HD as well. They cake it on.
> 
> I doubt you can overdo IPL, just waste your money if you get it more than you need to.


 
I think so too. Fillers done very sparingly can work wonders, but when there is too much filler, the shape of the face get's odd and then you get that waxy flat face look.


----------



## Jayne1

pjhm said:


> "Also I cannot stand to see her in a strapless gown.....it ages her."
> You hit the jackpot with that comment. Women over 40, unless they are really muscle toned, should not wear strapless gowns. The arms tend to be something women overlook along with stocking-less legs--the skin looks saggy and bumpy. You should see some of the so-called society dames in San Francisco with 30 year old faces and 70 year old arms and legs- all while wearing gorgeous frocks.
> Cover up gals........just a suggestion....!



I've been noticing that Jane Fonda is always covered from head to toe, even wearing gowns at red carpet events.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

imgg said:


> Kyle just had a facelift.  To me its pretty obvious, but to others probably can't tell.


 
She did? I had no idea!


----------



## Jayne1

GirlieShoppe said:


> She did? I had no idea!



Yes, Kyle looks very firm and youthful these days.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, Kyle looks very firm and youthful these days.



I thought Kyle was looking better too - but wasn't sure exactly why. Whoever worked on her did a good job.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, Kyle looks very firm and youthful these days.


 
Wow! Is she even 50 yet? People seem to get facelifts younger and younger.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jayne1 said:


> I've been noticing that Jane Fonda is always covered from head to toe, even wearing gowns at red carpet events.


 

Jane Fonda was on late night last week wearing a black lace scooped neck top &
she was not covered up. She looked great. Her hair I still think is being
done by Sally Hershberger & her make up was soft & pretty.
However, her hands were not young looking. I think she is 79 & with the
surgery & nips & tacks which she discusses openly, she looked pretty
damn good.

But do agree, many of these Hollywood ladies are big on plastic
surgery & there's alot of competition out there, so perhaps in their minds
they need to look as "young" as they possibly can.

Think all of them need a makeover & a stylist. They all seem to wear
ill fitting clothes especially too tight dresses which is aging.. Lisa VP is
the biggest culprit & Yo comes next


----------



## Jayne1

hotshot said:


> Jane Fonda was on late night last week wearing a black lace scooped neck top &
> she was not covered up. She looked great. Her hair I still think is being
> done by Sally Hershberger & her make up was soft & pretty.
> However, her hands were not young looking. I think she is 79 & with the
> surgery & nips & tacks which she discusses openly, she looked pretty
> damn good.


You saw arms and legs? Maybe a bit of her neck, but any thing else?  Obviously she won't wear gloves, but what body skin did you see? Just curious, really.

Fonda covers up, I've noticed. No one sees anything they can comment negatively on.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jayne1 said:


> You saw arms and legs? Maybe a bit of her neck, but any thing else?  Obviously she won't wear gloves, but what body skin did you see? Just curious, really.
> 
> Fonda covers up, I've noticed. No one sees anything they can comment negatively on.


 

Not disputing that she covers up. But this was a low scoop neck top she
was wearing & plenty of neck & decollete was showing. She had her implants
removed awhile back, but nonetheless she looked good. She was wearing
black pants with a belt & the black lace top & her hands were exposed.
Natural looking nails.. You might be able to google that show..
Late night with Stephen Colbert..

I also think she wears pants/long gowns due to her hip replacements
as she wear low heeled shoes...


----------



## Jayne1

hotshot said:


> Not disputing that she covers up. But this was a low scoop neck top she
> was wearing & plenty of neck & decollete was showing. She had her implants
> removed awhile back, but nonetheless she looked good. She was wearing
> black pants with a belt & the black lace top & her hands were exposed.
> Natural looking nails.. You might be able to google that show..
> Late night with Stephen Colbert..
> 
> I also think she wears pants/long gowns due to her hip replacements
> as she wear low heeled shoes...



Found it!  

I'm not arguing with you, just wondering and strongly suspect, that under the long sleeve lace top was a nude lining. There were no telltale signs of older arms under the sleeves.  But you probably saw it in HD, so you would know better than me.

Also, I remember she said she removed her old implants, but she still has a bust do you think she got smaller ones or is she wearing padded bras all the time?


----------



## slang

I saw an interview recently with the actress who plays Helen's Mum on The Affair, Kathleen Chalfont.
She is 70 y/o and said she is getting offered so many roles now because she has never had any work done and actually looks her age, imagine that! 
She said casting agents love her because of that because most actresses her age have had so much work done they can't really play an older "normal" women because they have no wrinkles, face pulled so tight etc. It was interesting to hear!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jayne1 said:


> Found it!
> 
> I'm not arguing with you, just wondering and strongly suspect, that under the long sleeve lace top was a nude lining. There were no telltale signs of older arms under the sleeves.  But you probably saw it in HD, so you would know better than me.
> 
> Also, I remember she said she removed her old implants, but she still has a bust do you think she got smaller ones or is she wearing padded bras all the time?


 

JF probably uses a stylist that knows every enhancing trick in the book 
& beyond. The top could have had a built in bra with padding & there could
have been a spanx type of lining for her arms.

I think she has a bust that is suitable for her body now & perhaps padding in
her bra.

For 79, she looks pretty damn good..


----------



## Jayne1

hotshot said:


> JF probably uses a stylist that knows every enhancing trick in the book
> & beyond. The top could have had a built in bra with padding & there could
> have been a spanx type of lining for her arms.



Agree -- which is why I said we probably have not seen skin on Fonda's arms and legs for a very long time.

Relating this to the BH HWs -- I've noticed that they have lots of sun damage/spots on their shoulders, arms and on their décolletage.  Some Orange County HWs have it far worse.

However, Bravo has been using softening/blurring filters lately and we are not seeing the real deal, when it comes to skin.  Anyone else notice that?


----------



## DD101

hotshot said:


> Jane Fonda was on late night last week wearing a black lace scooped neck top &
> she was not covered up. She looked great. Her hair I still think is being
> done by Sally Hershberger & her make up was soft & pretty.
> However, her hands were not young looking. I think she is 79 & with the
> surgery & nips & tacks which she discusses openly, she looked pretty
> damn good.
> 
> But do agree, many of these Hollywood ladies are big on plastic
> surgery & there's alot of competition out there, so perhaps in their minds
> they need to look as "young" as they possibly can.
> 
> Think all of them need a makeover & a stylist. They all seem to wear
> ill fitting clothes especially too tight dresses which is aging.. Lisa VP is
> the biggest culprit & Yo comes next


 
I hate when they wear those satin fabric tight dresses. They almost always make the wearer look older, so unflattering. Lisa does wear them tight, especially across her middle, which to me, only accentuates it.


Yo wears those stretchy tight dresses.....maybe they aren't stretchy but they look it.....and usually with a high round neck. Because she has very broad shoulders this makes them look even bigger and broader! And it makes her mid section look wide too (across the hip area, when you look at her straight on). I'm not saying she is fat...far from it. She has a great figure, but the clothing she sometimes chooses are not the most flattering.


And I wish Lisa V would stop with all the pink/purple clothing. And the pink lipstick too. She's a beautiful woman, but she needs a stylist and a new makeup person. (Although I am certain she insists on all the pink makeup!).


----------



## Jayne1

DD101 said:


> I hate when they wear those satin fabric tight dresses. They almost always make the wearer look older, so unflattering. Lisa does wear them tight, especially across her middle, which to me, only accentuates it.
> 
> 
> Yo wears those stretchy tight dresses.....maybe they aren't stretchy but they look it.....and usually with a high round neck. Because she has very broad shoulders this makes them look even bigger and broader! And it makes her mid section look wide too (across the hip area, when you look at her straight on). I'm not saying she is fat...far from it. She has a great figure, but the clothing she sometimes chooses are not the most flattering.
> 
> 
> And I wish Lisa V would stop with all the pink/purple clothing. And the pink lipstick too. She's a beautiful woman, but she needs a stylist and a new makeup person. (Although I am certain she insists on all the pink makeup!).



Yo lives in those white jeans, but she looks so good in them!


----------



## DD101

Jayne1 said:


> Yo lives in those white jeans, but she looks so good in them!




Jayne, I agree. She looks fab in the white jeans.


----------



## missyb

Eileen was married to my old neighbor years ago Chip Mayer and she was always such a nice person.


----------



## caitlin1214

swags said:


> I do not understand gifting a 70 year old man little ponies for his birthday.



Didn't Lisa say Ken used to play polo? Maybe they don't have enough room for polo ponies on their property, so miniature horses are the next best thing. 



cdtracing said:


> This!!!!  And as far as talent, she may have some hits but they're dance hits.  That's all mixed & computerized to the point it would make a cat caught in barbed wire sound good.  Kim Zolciak had a couple of dance hits too.  Nuff said!




I'm just going to leave this here:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LStJEynL3Ek



cdtracing said:


> Lisa V does have a beautifully stunning home; it's like a fairy tale.  I don't begrudge anyone who has the money & can afford this lifestyle.  I give her a !  If I had her kind of finances, I'd have one too!!  And I do like that she & Ken are animal lovers.  I would have a menagerie myself if the hubby would let me.



I know! I love that Lisa and Ken seem to genuinely love and take care of their animals, instead of collecting them like some sort of weird menagerie. (That's what it seemed like with Paris Hilton and her dogs.)


----------



## junqueprincess

Jayne1 said:


> Agree -- which is why I said we have probably have not seen skin on Fonda's arms and legs for a very long time.
> 
> Relating this to the BH HWs -- I've noticed that they have lots of sun damage/spots on their shoulders, arms and on their décolletage.  Some Orange County HWs have it far worse.
> 
> However, Bravo has been using softening/blurring filters lately and we are not seeing the real deal, when it comes to skin.  Anyone else notice that?




Absolutely, I noticed the filters. I could not see Kyle's face at Lisa R's b-day dinner. 

I don't think much of Lisa V's face moves anymore. That said she looks fantastic, but if she does anymore will be at a point of no return. I hope I'm able to have such skilled surgeons when I need them.

As for Jane Fonda I saw her Amazon prime series, she looks amazing, of course she hasn't eaten anything since 1983. She really looks gorgeous, absolutely no strangeness in her face.


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> I always thought that look came from too many skin treatments, I didn't realize it was from surgery. I'm safe then, I'm not doing any surgery just some skin treatments.
> Thanks!



Too much of anything is never good.  Typically to get that weird distorted look its a combination of bad plastic surgery with too many fillers.  Having too many fillers/fat grafting can give you that look as well.  I am sure a small procedure here or there in expert hands will not make you look weird or waxy at all.  Just give yourself plenty of time to let things settle.


----------



## imgg

GirlieShoppe said:


> She did? I had no idea!



Yes, her face is much tighter.  It was especially noticeable when she wore her up talking to Maricio in her kitchen a few episodes ago.  It's settling in nicely and her doctor did a great job.  Would love to know who her surgeon was.


----------



## imgg

DD101 said:


> Lisa V always has a matronly air about her. Even her clothing, it's very mature looking.....and I don't mean old lady looking, but it's somehow old and stuffy. Her clothing is nice, but it ages her somehow. The clothes don't look modern and fresh. I don't think she should dress like a 20 year old, but she's not doing herself any favors with her fashion choices.
> 
> 
> I remember Lisa V from the first season, she' always had this look. I guess it's just her style and taste.....but now that she has added extensions to her hair, I think her hair looks stiff and stuck together.....at the ends. Her hair is never free flowing....it does not move....it stays together in one lump. Her first season hair (her natural hair) was fine, but not as thick and long as the other girls.
> 
> 
> I think she needs a makeover......she could look better. Also I cannot stand to see her in a strapless gown.....it ages her.



Not a fan of Lisa V's red extensions...


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> Celebrities start really early with their face lifts. As soon as they see the slightest sagging in the jaw area, in their 40s, they get their first facelift.
> 
> I was surprised to see Shannon from Orange County, in a bright, outdoor scene, actually has a softening of the jaw.  She's the only HW with a softening jawline!
> 
> Anyway, within a decade's time, they want a second face lift and then a third.  How many times can the doctors partially cut their ears off and re-sew them back on, without some deterioration around the hairline?  I have no idea.
> 
> Anyway, generally it's not the facelift that gives the waxy, odd look.  I think it's the fillers, which they want to take care of lines.  A facelift cannot address lines. Too much makeup for HD as well. They cake it on.
> 
> I doubt you can overdo IPL, just waste your money if you get it more than you need to.


Not just celebrities!  More and more people are getting facelifts at a younger age.  I actually think getting a facelift in your early forties is a great strategy if you have an EXCELLENT doctor who is not aggressive.  If you have a facelift done well,like Kyle, in your early forties you can maintain everything with fillers until you're ready for your 2nd facelift in your sixties and you will age wonderfully!  The hard part is finding a really good doctor who has a great aesthetic eye that doesn't over do it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still can't believe Lisa R is about to get waxed and the waxing lady isn't wearing GLOVES!!!!  And she's double dipping....  ugh!


----------



## Crystalina

Ok the more I hear Yo go on and on about her Lymes, the more I think she's mentally ill.

I definitely think something is physically wrong, but I also feel she has convinced herself she's worse than she really is.

I'm watching the episode where Yo and Erika meet up with Kyle at the park to walk. They were sitting on the bench and Yo was talking about Lymes....the look on Erika's face was like she was sick of listening to the BS.

I think she's only friends with Yo in order to get help from David Foster for her "music" career.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Crystalina said:


> Ok the more I hear Yo go on and on about her Lymes, the more I think she's mentally ill.
> 
> I definitely think something is physically wrong, but I also feel she has convinced herself she's worse than she really is.
> 
> I'm watching the episode where Yo and Erika meet up with Kyle at the park to walk. They were sitting on the bench and Yo was talking about Lymes....the look on Erika's face was like she was sick of listening to the BS.
> 
> I think she's only friends with Yo in order to get help from David Foster for her "music" career.



Erika had the same look I had.  I was saying "bish STFU"


----------



## caitlin1214

I prefer Erika over Brandi.


That said, she's totally Schaena with money.


----------



## roses5682

caitlin1214 said:


> I prefer Erika over Brandi.
> 
> 
> That said, she's totally Schaena with money.




Agreed!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Haha! The freeze frame of Elaine's face when they learn Erika's husband is 76 years old!


----------



## slang

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha! The freeze frame of Elaine's face when they learn Erika's husband is 76 years old!



That was the best!


----------



## roses5682

Erika does not look like 44 !!


----------



## DC-Cutie

caitlin1214 said:


> I prefer Erika over Brandi..



I like her too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

can I just say, I find Yo's voice annoying.  It's the whistle on certain words.


----------



## slang

This scene at the restaurant is so fun to watch and then the talk turns to Yo & Lyme again, why!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

There's a big difference between Lisa saying what she said and Taylor saying it. Lisa's among friends (though it is odd that she told Lisa that if she goes down, R is bringing V down with her, when R is the one doing all the talking!) 


(Sorry! There are so many times I can say, "Lisa said this that and the other to Lisa, but then Lisa said...."

It seems odd for Taylor to be saying anything at all! Especially 1) at a birthday party when it was so inappropriate to bring it up at the table and 2) to people it doesn't seem like she's particularly close with.


----------



## slang

You put your business on social media, you are open to criticism from anyone/everyone.


----------



## missyb

DC-Cutie said:


> can I just say, I find Yo's voice annoying.  It's the whistle on certain words.




+1
I do feel bad for Yo I definitely think she is sick but I think it started off being physically sick and now it's also mental.


----------



## DC-Cutie

why is Yo always saying 'i want to get out of bed...' while she's clearly out of bed!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

A swan's skin is black under its feathers. I've never seen a plucked swan before, but it made sense to me, once I saw Hanky's feet.


----------



## Crystalina

caitlin1214 said:


> I prefer Erika over Brandi.
> 
> 
> That said, she's totally Schaena with money.




I totally agree! [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> why is Yo always saying 'i want to get out of bed...' while she's clearly out of bed!!!!



Seriously, she hasn't missed a Bravo vacation in her 3 yrs on the show. Between those and her own traveling eith David and for her "treatments" when is she ever in bed?


----------



## DD101

I can't believe Yo said Gigi dropped out of school because of Lyme......I thought she said (last season?) Gigi dropped out for modeling. Get the story straight Yo......I don't think her kids have Lyme.


----------



## Crystalina

I'm sorry but I find Yolanda's daughters extremely lippy and annoying. *puke*


----------



## chowlover2

Yo and her lemons...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Somebody please tell Yo to stop with the dramatics.

She has instagramed her life all over the world getting various treatments and surgeries, and NOW she's sharing her will with her children????

GIRL!  Bye


----------



## slang

Gigi's voice is like nails on a chalkboard to me


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> If you look at Lisa old photos and even old footage from the show when it first aired, you can tell Lisa had a lot of surgery.  If I had to guess a brow lift, facelift, fillers and/or cheek implants. Honestly, this is par for the course in Hollywood.  The trick is finding a great surgeon who doesn't go overboard and to not keep going back.
> 
> Kyle just had a facelift.  To me its pretty obvious, but to others probably can't tell.



And rhinoplasty (Kyle)


----------



## roses5682

bisousx said:


> And rhinoplasty (Kyle)




I am one of those who didn't notice and any tell. You guys have such a keen eye.


----------



## DD101

Yeah the last scene with the overly dramatic hill top discussion about her will.....oh brother! And just what operation is she having anyway? Anyone know? Did Yo say it and I missed it?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> Somebody please tell Yo to stop with the dramatics.
> 
> She has instagramed her life all over the world getting various treatments and surgeries, and NOW she's sharing her will with her children????
> 
> GIRL!  Bye




That scene was emotionally abusive.  Yolanda should be ashamed of herself as a mother.


----------



## caitlin1214

DD101 said:


> Yeah the last scene with the overly dramatic hill top discussion about her will.....oh brother! And just what operation is she having anyway? Anyone know? Did Yo say it and I missed it?



I want to say he's getting her implants removed. 

(But sharing her will before the surgery? Over-dramatic much?)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DD101 said:


> I can't believe Yo said Gigi dropped out of school because of Lyme......I thought she said (last season?) Gigi dropped out for modeling. Get the story straight Yo......I don't think her kids have Lyme.



I was thinking the same thing.  I also thought Lisa's VP clip was interesting where she said how close she was with Mohammed and never heard of the two kids having Lyme disease before.  I think Lisa is skeptical and probably knows more inside scoop from Mohammed than she let's on but is so far unwilling to call Yo out publicly.  While I'm far from an expert on lyme disease I've never heard of a concern of infected ticks on horses, I thought the issue was picking up ticks in a forest and that's why you were advised after spending time in the woods to check for ticks and wear protective clothing.  I have to wanted to give Yolanda the benefit of the doubt, but she is really losing me.


----------



## Crystalina

slang said:


> Gigi's voice is like nails on a chalkboard to me




Exactly!


----------



## tesi

Yolanda is simply an attention whore.   Whatever it takes to bring it back to her she will do.  Feign illness, exploit her children/mother,  fake a relationship with the "new girl" whom she would never ever give the time of day otherwise.   Yolanda is insufferable.


----------



## DD101

caitlin1214 said:


> I want to say he's getting her implants removed.
> 
> (But sharing her will before the surgery? Over-dramatic much?)




Thanks!  But all the way to Ohio to have that done? LOL, I would think a  Beverly Hills surgeon would have more experience with that!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yo needs to first keep her lies straight...

When she started talking about her kids having Lyme disease, Kyle AND Erika looked at her like 'huh?'  Because it was so random. I think she just said to increase the telanovela dramatic reaction


----------



## DC-Cutie

DD101 said:


> Thanks!  But all the way to Ohio to have that done? LOL, I would think a  Beverly Hills surgeon would have more experience with that!



she could have had Terry Dubrow do it!


----------



## DD101

CanuckBagLover said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I also thought Lisa's VP clip was interesting where she said how close she was with Mohammed and never heard of the two kids having Lyme disease before.  I think Lisa is skeptical and probably knows more inside scoop from Mohammed than she let's on but is so far unwilling to call Yo out publicly.  While I'm far from an expert on lyme disease I've never heard of a concern of infected ticks on horses, I thought the issue was picking up ticks in a forest and that's why you were advised after spending time in the woods to check for ticks and wear protective clothing.  I have to wanted to give Yolanda the benefit of the doubt, but she is really losing me.




True! Lisa and Mo are good friends.....I would think Lisa would have heard from him that Yo and / or the kids had Lyme. I am sure Lisa does knows a LOT more.


----------



## DD101

DC-Cutie said:


> she could have had Terry Dubrow do it!




OMG right!!!!!


----------



## DD101

DC-Cutie said:


> Yo needs to first keep her lies straight...
> 
> When she started talking about her kids having Lyme disease, Kyle AND Erika looked at her like 'huh?'  Because it was so random. I think she just said to increase the telanovela dramatic reaction


 
telenovela!!!!!  OMG I am laughing here!!!!!


----------



## Bagisa

DD101 said:


> Thanks!  But all the way to Ohio to have that done? LOL, I would think a  Beverly Hills surgeon would have more experience with that!




I'm assuming she had surgery at the Cleveland Clinic, which is one of the best hospitals in the world. People from every corner of the world travel there for top notch care, especially the very wealthy. Cedar Sinai doesn't even come close.


----------



## slang

I'm surprised how much I loved Erika's HUGE Cartier ring!


----------



## Crystalina

I have to say that Erika is growing on me.

While I don't necessarily like her or trust her intentions do far, I really like the way she handles herself with the other ladies.

Compared to that piece of trash Brandi, Erika comes off as possibly classy.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> Seriously, she hasn't missed a Bravo vacation in her 3 yrs on the show. Between those and her own traveling eith David and for her "treatments" when is she ever in bed?


----------



## zooba

IMO- there is something physically wrong with Yolanda. Be it lyme, menopause, leaking implants  or something related to her numerous treatments. But the producers have found it  more interesting to throw doubt into the mix. My hope is that they find more of a story line for the season than the women discussing Yo's faux illness.

Even Brandi would have more class. Which is a statement in itself.

Also- will somebody please address that rat's nest on Lisa VP's head.  Yikes!


----------



## DD101

Bagisa said:


> I'm assuming she had surgery at the Cleveland Clinic, which is one of the best hospitals in the world. People from every corner of the world travel there for top notch care, especially the very wealthy. Cedar Sinai doesn't even come close.




I'm sure you are right about it being the Cleveland Clinic. When I heard Ohio.....I was thinking, why Ohio? Not remembering the Cleveland Clinic.


----------



## DD101

zooba said:


> IMO- there is something physically wrong with Yolanda. Be it lyme, menopause, leaking implants  or something related to her numerous treatments. But the producers have found it  more interesting to throw doubt into the mix. My hope is that they find more of a story line for the season than the women discussing Yo's faux illness.
> 
> Even Brandi would have more class. Which is a statement in itself.
> 
> Also- will somebody please address that *rat's nest on Lisa VP's head*.  Yikes!




She's had bad hair since season 2 (season 1 it was her own hair). Her extensions are bad, the hair always looks knotty, it doesn't move. And she's got pink on the ends of her extension...or red.....something. Bad, very bad hair. For all he money she should have gorgeous hair! And if you see the back of her head / hair.....it's a mess.


----------



## dooneybaby

tesi said:


> Yolanda is simply an attention whore.   Whatever it takes to bring it back to her she will do.  Feign illness, exploit her children/mother,  fake a relationship with the "new girl" whom she would never ever give the time of day otherwise.   Yolanda is insufferable.


I hate to rag on Yolanda, cause Lord knows I've been dealing with chronic neck pain for more than a decade. But damn, you pop some aspirin, put on your makeup, pray to Jesus and keep it moving! 
With Yolanda, it's the no makeup and the constant going on about her health that's bumming ME! And now her kids Gigi and Anwar also have Lyme disease? I don't think Gigi could handle such a hectic modeling career if she did. Sorry Yolanda, I'm starting to lose sympathy for you girlfriend!

By the way, Anwar has one of the most gorgeous faces I've ever seen!


----------



## Jayne1

Did anyone notice how Yo tried to get sympathy from her kids?  Children, I'm having surgery to remove my implants and may die.  Here is my will, take care of mommy, but don't worry.

Thing is, they didn't play along.  They were nonchalant and she kept going by the script, repeating to not worry, when clearly they were _not_ worrying. 

Well, what can anyone expect from these silly kids. She has a son who doesn't know how to butter bread. Her daughters are models and dropped out of school to do so. Modelling is hard! You have to be nice and look good.


----------



## dooneybaby

Okay, do any of you middle-aged folks (like me) remember how much of a TV teen idol Vince Van Patten (Eileen Davidson's hubby) was?


----------



## Longchamp

Agree with others, hated to watch Yo's "poor me, here's my will" to her kids and Mom.

I have to give a shout out to CCF (Cleveland Clinic) but Yo is headed to see plastic surgeon, Dr. Feng who is not affiliated with CCF.  I'm sure the two of them bonded, both ladies off beat.


----------



## slyyls

I had forgotten Lisa V is a failed actress.   She clearly is dying to get offered an acting job.   Aside from her current acting job, I mean.


----------



## horse17

DD101 said:


> Lisa V always has a matronly air about her. Even her clothing, it's very mature looking.....and I don't mean old lady looking, but it's somehow old and stuffy. Her clothing is nice, but it ages her somehow. The clothes don't look modern and fresh. I don't think she should dress like a 20 year old, but she's not doing herself any favors with her fashion choices.
> 
> 
> I remember Lisa V from the first season, she' always had this look. I guess it's just her style and taste.....but now that she has added extensions to her hair, I think her hair looks stiff and stuck together.....at the ends. Her hair is never free flowing....it does not move....it stays together in one lump. Her first season hair (her natural hair) was fine, but not as thick and long as the other girls.
> 
> 
> I think she needs a makeover......she could look better. Also I cannot stand to see her in a strapless gown.....it ages her.


how can you tell that she hs extensions?...is it because her hair doesnt move?....i remember when they were in Ohio outside and her hair looked terrible...I assumed it was from the heat and humidity..


----------



## imgg

bisousx said:


> And rhinoplasty (Kyle)



Yes, but she had that done a while ago, my post was referring to her recent surgery.


----------



## minimom

dooneybaby said:


> Okay, do any of you middle-aged folks (like me) remember how much of a TV teen idol Vince Van Patten (Eileen Davidson's hubby) was?



Had a huge crush on him


----------



## DiorT

horse17 said:


> how can you tell that she hs extensions?...is it because her hair doesnt move?....i remember when they were in Ohio outside and her hair looked terrible...I assumed it was from the heat and humidity..



Lisa's hair is a total rat's nest in behind, I have noticed it before, but it got worse.  Looks very dry and knotty.  But what annoys the crap out of me are her false eyelashes.  Whoever is applying them is doing a terrible job.  I just want to bust through the screen and rip them right off of here...They flutter at the ends like they aren't applied to her eyelashes all the way. Drives me bonkers.


----------



## slyyls

DiorT said:


> Lisa's hair is a total rat's nest in behind, I have noticed it before, but it got worse.  Looks very dry and knotty.  But what annoys the crap out of me are her false eyelashes.  Whoever is applying them is doing a terrible job.  I just want to bust through the screen and rip them right off of here...They flutter at the ends like they aren't applied to her eyelashes all the way. Drives me bonkers.


Me too!    I always think she looks like "Elsie The Cow"  There is just something bovine looking about the placement of her eyelashes.


----------



## horse17

DiorT said:


> Lisa's hair is a total rat's nest in behind, I have noticed it before, but it got worse.  Looks very dry and knotty.  But what annoys the crap out of me are her false eyelashes.  Whoever is applying them is doing a terrible job.  I just want to bust through the screen and rip them right off of here...They flutter at the ends like they aren't applied to her eyelashes all the way. Drives me bonkers.


your right...I forgot about the lashes.....too me, those are VERY noticeable...I just cant tell when woman wear extensions...as others have said, you would think with all of her connections and money, she would have a stylist that could take care of these things, but I feel like this is the style that she likes....Im one who thinks she looks older than her age....she is a beautiful woman and her style is definitely old school, but to me, her face looks older than she claims...


----------



## DC-Cutie

her lashes bother me, because whoever does them places them DEAD center, instead of all over like natural lashes.  Lisa is my boo, but all her riches she has the crappiest extensions.

I can send her to my friend over on Crenshaw that will hook her up, have that hair swinging!  Because right now, her hair is so stiff and dry looking.  She must not use virgin hair.


----------



## pjhm

dooneybaby said:


> I hate to rag on Yolanda, cause Lord knows I've been dealing with chronic neck pain for more than a decade. But damn, you pop some aspirin, put on your makeup, pray to Jesus and keep it moving!
> With Yolanda, it's the no makeup and the constant going on about her health that's bumming ME! And now her kids Gigi and Anwar also have Lyme disease? I don't think Gigi could handle such a hectic modeling career if she did. Sorry Yolanda, I'm starting to lose sympathy for you girlfriend!
> 
> By the way, Anwar has one of the most gorgeous faces I've ever seen!




Not GiGi, she said Bella and Anwar had it.


----------



## pjhm

dooneybaby said:


> Okay, do any of you middle-aged folks (like me) remember how much of a TV teen idol Vince Van Patten (Eileen Davidson's hubby) was?




Yep- he was a doll!


----------



## Jayne1

slyyls said:


> Me too!    I always think she looks like "Elsie The Cow"  There is just something bovine looking about the placement of her eyelashes.



_That's_ what it is! I couldn't describe it, but you nailed it.


----------



## susieserb

pjhm said:


> Yep- he was a doll!


Do you remember how people thought Eileen was actually a man and had a sex change?  That's why she couldn't have a baby with her first husband?

Then BAM she meets Vince, they leave their spouses and marry one another and she has her son late in life putting those ugly rumors to rest! BUT creating new ones LOLOL


----------



## susieserb

dooneybaby said:


> I hate to rag on Yolanda, cause Lord knows I've been dealing with chronic neck pain for more than a decade. But damn, you pop some aspirin, put on your makeup, pray to Jesus and keep it moving!
> With Yolanda, it's the no makeup and the constant going on about her health that's bumming ME! And now her kids Gigi and Anwar also have Lyme disease? I don't think Gigi could handle such a hectic modeling career if she did. Sorry Yolanda, I'm starting to lose sympathy for you girlfriend!
> 
> By the way, Anwar has one of the most gorgeous faces I've ever seen!


young dude is a hottie.  Love the way Lisa R's girls crush on him (3 epi's ago).


----------



## Longchamp

Lisa V's matronly and motherlyness is endearing. Maybe that comes from running her gang of immature misfits at work.  Some of her hand gestures can be annoying as not fond of her long nails.

Her wit and sarcasm is enlightened with her British accent.


----------



## missyb

susieserb said:


> Do you remember how people thought Eileen was actually a man and had a sex change?  That's why she couldn't have a baby with her first husband?
> 
> Then BAM she meets Vince, they leave their spouses and marry one another and she has her son late in life putting those ugly rumors to rest! BUT creating new ones LOLOL




Her first husband was my neighbor they were only married a year. Trust me she didn't have a sex change


----------



## susieserb

Longchamp said:


> Lisa V's matronly and motherlyness is endearing. Maybe that comes from running her gang of immature misfits at work.  Some of her hand gestures can be annoying as not fond of her long nails.
> 
> Her wit and sarcasm is enlightened with her British accent.


She's a delightful character to watch, so out of the norm; this is why I believe she became the breakout star.  Also I think the woman is wickedly smart.


----------



## susieserb

missyb said:


> Her first husband was my neighbor they were only married a year. Trust me she didn't have a sex change


LOL I NEVER believed that story.  In her youth (and now) Eileen's beauty defied logic?  People didn't know what to make of her.  

BTW the sister that died was a stunner too.  What a gorgeous family.


----------



## bisousx

Longchamp said:


> Lisa V's matronly and motherlyness is endearing. Maybe that comes from running her gang of immature misfits at work.  Some of her hand gestures can be annoying as not fond of her long nails.
> 
> Her wit and sarcasm is enlightened with her British accent.



I haven't always liked Lisa V, but I love her and Ken's sense of humor. The other characters are entertaining, but Lisa is the only one who is funny .. to me, anyways. 

And yes.. BOVINE eyelashes! L o L


----------



## pot_luck

Yo hightailed it out of there when the other ladies let it be known that people are questioning her sickness.

I find it highly coincidental that her favorite, Gigi was spared from catching lyme disease.


----------



## rockhollow

I love almost everything about LisaV, but that hair!
As others say, why with all her money, she doesn't have the best looking hair going, instead of that rat's nest on her head.
She is forever trying to move it around and can't even get her fingers into it - she always seems to lift it up - en masse - and move it around.
I bet she just cheaps out and has her housekeeper do it, and buys her hair extensions at Walmart.


----------



## DiorT

rockhollow said:


> I love almost everything about LisaV, but that hair!
> 
> She is forever trying to move it around and can't even get her fingers into it - she always seems to lift it up - en masse - and move it around.
> .



OMG!  You nailed it!


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> I love almost everything about LisaV, but that hair!
> As others say, why with all her money, she doesn't have the best looking hair going, instead of that rat's nest on her head.
> *She is forever trying to move it around and can't even get her fingers into it - she always seems to lift it up - en masse - and move it around.*
> I bet she just cheaps out and has her housekeeper do it, and buys her hair extensions at Walmart.



That's very good!  lol

Are we sure they are extensions?  Hair of that texture is not hard to grow to shoulder length and it looks like real, dry, menopausal hair to me.


----------



## slang

rockhollow said:


> I love almost everything about LisaV, but that hair!
> As others say, why with all her money, she doesn't have the best looking hair going, instead of that rat's nest on her head.
> *She is forever trying to move it around and can't even get her fingers into it - she always seems to lift it up - en masse - and move it around.*
> I bet she just cheaps out and has her housekeeper do it, and buys her hair extensions at Walmart.



LOL, so true! Then after all that she "pats" it back down again


----------



## Jayne1

Eileen is the true actress. She never touches her hair. 

Kyle does, blinks and smacks her lips, if the camera is on her and she doesn't know how to show emotion. (Kris J has also starting smacking her lips together, when being filmed for the K show and unsure of how to express concern.) Lisa V fidgets, trying to get her hair to show the best parts of her face. 

But Eileen has the most natural hair and stays still&#8230;  she's not as self conscious as many of the others.  The new "Erika Jane" stays quite still too.  But for her, it's almost as if she moves and her hair will shift out of place.


----------



## rockhollow

Eileen has the most experience in front of a camera, and so seems so natural and unconcerned with being filmed. All those years on the soap have served her well.

I don't like the interplay between her and her husband. He always seems like a bit of a jerk, and Eileen accommodates him. I sure wouldn't want my husband to speak to me the way he does to her.

I just don't know what to think a Yoyo. She certainly seemed sick at first, and so many of those autoimmune  diseases are so difficult to diagnose - so I hate to badmouth her, but she just seems to get more crazy and extreme everyday.
If she had just stuck to Lyme Disease diagnosis, but she seems to change and add more problems every time we see her. It's very confusing and must be worst to those that know her.

One thing that did surprise me was the lunch that Yoyo had with the family - grilled cheese sandwiches for the woman who wanted her daughter to eat an 'almond' when she was hungry was strange.
And will the son ever live down the statement that he didn't even know how to butter bread - HA!


And just another note about LisaV hair. There has to be extensions in there,  her hair always seems to get thicker with every passing year, and it seems that sometimes she has the red highlights in the bottom and sometimes not. Her long hair is not a asset anymore.

I am approaching 60 and always had long hair and bristled at people saying that long hair aged you more as you got older.
Last year I shaved my long hair off after nearly 35 years.
I hate to admit how many people think I look younger with short hair.
And I love the convenience of tending it - another thing I never thought that I would say!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think most older ladies look FAB with shorter hair.  I love Jamie Lee Curtis, her cut is everything.  Now that she's greying, it looks chic.


----------



## Crystalina

Omg yes! The 16 year old who cannot butter bread! WTF?!?!?

Yolanda is not doing these kids any favors. She's basically teaching them to rely on their looks to get thru life.

The more I see of Yoyo and her children, the more disgusted I become!


----------



## horse17

Jayne1 said:


> That's very good!  lol
> 
> Are we sure they are extensions?  Hair of that texture is not hard to grow to shoulder length and it looks like real, dry, menopausal hair to me.


Ive been wondering that too....she looks like she may tease her hair, so that could be why it doesnt move......imagine if she eased up on the bright lipstick, conditioned her hair, used a flatiron, and dressed a little chicer?..........she would look much more fab...


----------



## guccimamma

i defended brooks. i thought, who in their right mind would lie on television about having cancer?

so i'm not going to chime in on the lyme disease, she looks sick...but who the hell knows.


----------



## coconutsboston

imgg said:


> If you look at Lisa old photos and even old footage from the show when it first aired, you can tell Lisa had a lot of surgery.  If I had to guess a brow lift, facelift, fillers and/or cheek implants. Honestly, this is par for the course in Hollywood.  The trick is finding a great surgeon who doesn't go overboard and to not keep going back.
> 
> Kyle just had a facelift.  To me its pretty obvious, but to others probably can't tell.



To me, Kyle looks very different lately.


----------



## coconutsboston

DD101 said:


> Lisa V always has a matronly air about her. Even her clothing, it's very mature looking.....and I don't mean old lady looking, but it's somehow old and stuffy. Her clothing is nice, but it ages her somehow. The clothes don't look modern and fresh. I don't think she should dress like a 20 year old, but she's not doing herself any favors with her fashion choices.
> 
> 
> I remember Lisa V from the first season, she' always had this look. I guess it's just her style and taste.....but now that she has added extensions to her hair, I think her hair looks stiff and stuck together.....at the ends. Her hair is never free flowing....it does not move....it stays together in one lump. Her first season hair (her natural hair) was fine, but not as thick and long as the other girls.
> 
> 
> I think she needs a makeover......she could look better. Also I cannot stand to see her in a strapless gown.....it ages her.



I agree that something about her says stuffy. She had on a high-necked, ruffled, long-sleeved shirt in one of the episodes that very much aged her, along with the extensions.  It looked better when there was movement to it and it had natural shine.  I thought I was the only one having these thoughts.  I don't think she looks bad per se, but she is aging herself in some ways. Softening up her hair color would even go far.


----------



## coconutsboston

slang said:


> I saw an interview recently with the actress who plays Helen's Mum on The Affair, Kathleen Chalfont.
> She is 70 y/o and said she is getting offered so many roles now because she has never had any work done and actually looks her age, imagine that!
> She said casting agents love her because of that because most actresses her age have had so much work done they can't really play an older "normal" women because they have no wrinkles, face pulled so tight etc. It was interesting to hear!



I could see that.  Sadly, the actresses her age aren't getting work for looking younger, either!



Jayne1 said:


> Agree -- which is why I said we probably have not seen skin on Fonda's arms and legs for a very long time.
> 
> Relating this to the BH HWs -- I've noticed that they have lots of sun damage/spots on their shoulders, arms and on their décolletage.  Some Orange County HWs have it far worse.
> 
> However, Bravo has been using softening/blurring filters lately and we are not seeing the real deal, when it comes to skin.  Anyone else notice that?




OC ones are bad for sure.  You can definitely see the truth in their instagram pics.  It scares me to death that being careless when I was younger could turn into those spots in the foreseeable future.


----------



## slang

Crystalina said:


> Omg yes! *The 16 year old who cannot butter bread! WTF?!?!?*
> 
> Yolanda is not doing these kids any favors. She's basically teaching them to rely on their looks to get thru life.
> 
> The more I see of Yoyo and her children, the more disgusted I become!




That was shocking! Not only can he not butter bread but he actually said he does know how to start? Umm, put knife in butter & spread!


----------



## susieserb

I want Lisa's house;  I want hanky and panky...there I said it!!!! In the mean time I'll kiss up these guys.


----------



## pjhm

coconutsboston said:


> To me, Kyle looks very different lately.




I thought Kyle looked great before- didn't look like she needed any work.


----------



## coconutsboston

Poor Hanky just wants to be sat down near some water and left to act like a bird!  

Interesting too that Yo allowed all the Betty Crocker stuff into her house if she's all-natural and avoiding chemicals...


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> Eileen has the most experience in front of a camera, and so seems so natural and unconcerned with being filmed. All those years on the soap have served her well.
> 
> I don't like the interplay between her and her husband. He always seems like a bit of a jerk, and Eileen accommodates him. I sure wouldn't want my husband to speak to me the way he does to her.
> 
> I just don't know what to think a Yoyo. She certainly seemed sick at first, and so many of those autoimmune  diseases are so difficult to diagnose - so I hate to badmouth her, but she just seems to get more crazy and extreme everyday.
> If she had just stuck to Lyme Disease diagnosis, but she seems to change and add more problems every time we see her. It's very confusing and must be worst to those that know her.
> 
> One thing that did surprise me was the lunch that Yoyo had with the family - grilled cheese sandwiches for the woman who wanted her daughter to eat an 'almond' when she was hungry was strange.
> And will the son ever live down the statement that he didn't even know how to butter bread - HA!
> 
> 
> *And just another note about LisaV hair. There has to be extensions in there,  her hair always seems to get thicker with every passing year, and it seems that sometimes she has the red highlights in the bottom and sometimes not. Her long hair is not a asset anymore.*
> 
> I am approaching 60 and always had long hair and bristled at people saying that long hair aged you more as you got older.
> Last year I shaved my long hair off after nearly 35 years.
> I hate to admit how many people think I look younger with short hair.
> And I love the convenience of tending it - another thing I never thought that I would say!



Lisa V definitely wears extensions, but not all the time.  You can usually tell when her hair gets much fuller, especially in the back, but not in a good way.  Also those red hair clips in she wears really needs to go, but whatever makes you happy!   Lisa is open about wearing extensions, they showed her using them a few seasons ago...


----------



## bisousx

slang said:


> That was shocking! Not only can he not butter bread but he actually said he does know how to start? Umm, put knife in butter & spread!



Maybe he was being facetious? Idk.


----------



## slang

bisousx said:


> Maybe he was being facetious? Idk.



Nah, he looked clueless holding that knife lol


----------



## DD101

Jayne1 said:


> That's very good!  lol
> 
> Are we sure they are extensions?  Hair of that texture is not hard to grow to shoulder length and it looks like real, dry, menopausal hair to me.




Yes, they are extensions. The first season her hair was a lot thinner / finer. Not bad looking at all, but not long and thick like the other ladies. Then the next season, all of a sudden her hair is much much thicker. I also think she teases it and sprays it....there was on episode last season I think.....Kevin the party planner was at her house (they were outside, she was wearing jeans and T shirt - very plain) and her hair was pin straight.......she looked years younger, and the hair was shiny and it moved! I guess that's what it looks like when it's not all sprayed and teased up. 


She can't seem to get away from that old stuffy look.


----------



## DD101

I think that scene with them making soup and grilled cheese sandwiches was done for the cameras......so we think they eat. I remember last season Yo was telling Gigi not to eat at some party where there was cake. Telling her as a model there is a lot of food she cannot have. Gigi s now a famous model.....I am sure Yo would not be happy with her eating tomato soup and grille cheese. Same with Bella, also a model. Anwar.....he's a young guy so he can probably eat like a pig and burn it all off easily.


Eileen is very comfortable in front of the camera....I like her. But her hair needs help. The color is good, but the style is not great for her. I noticed she's growing her hair longer (it seems everyone who goes on a reality show with mid or shorter hair, starts growing it by the next season). Not sure what style would be better for Eileen, but I think her color is great and her face is pretty. I like her.


I had to laugh when Erika, Yo and Kyle were walking in the park and Yo grabbed Erika's pony tail and remarked how healthy and thick her hair was.....like Yo, it's extensions! LOL.


----------



## slang

Lisa's hair was nice the 1st season, it's gone downhill from there

Which is worse - Lisa's pink extensions or Adrienne's gold glitter extensions?


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> Somebody please tell Yo to stop with the dramatics.
> 
> She has instagramed her life all over the world getting various treatments and surgeries, and NOW she's sharing her will with her children????
> 
> GIRL!  Bye




Lol...she's nuts!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jayne1 said:


> Did anyone notice how Yo tried to get sympathy from her kids?  Children, I'm having surgery to remove my implants and may die.  Here is my will, take care of mommy, but don't worry.
> 
> Thing is, they didn't play along.  They were nonchalant and she kept going by the script, repeating to not worry, when clearly they were _not_ worrying.
> 
> Well, what can anyone expect from these silly kids. She has a son who doesn't know how to butter bread. Her daughters are models and dropped out of school to do so. Modelling is hard! You have to be nice and look good.




Lmao.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

pot_luck said:


> Yo hightailed it out of there when the other ladies let it be known that people are questioning her sickness.
> 
> I find it highly coincidental that her favorite, Gigi was spared from catching lyme disease.



Did anyone else catch that she put a huge heart next to Gigi's name on her will..and smaller hearts next to her other kids? Not that it's a big deal..but I thought that was weird..


----------



## Crystalina

slang said:


> Lisa's hair was nice the 1st season, it's gone downhill from there
> 
> 
> 
> Which is worse - Lisa's pink extensions or Adrienne's gold glitter extensions?




Omg the gold glitter was worse!!!!!


----------



## Crystalina

Sweetpea83 said:


> Did anyone else catch that she put a huge heart next to Gigi's name on her will..and smaller hearts next to her other kids? Not that it's a big deal..but I thought that was weird..




Yes, I did, and I felt bad for Bella and Anwar.

I also thought her writing and hearts looked very "high school."


----------



## swags

slang said:


> That was shocking! Not only can he not butter bread but he actually said he does know how to start? Umm, put knife in butter & spread!



LOL at the bread buttering comments. They probably had never seen butter prior to that scene. 

I think my favorite part of the episode was Hanky. Glad he was feeling better.


----------



## Bagisa

Crystalina said:


> Yes, I did, and I felt bad for Bella and Anwar.
> 
> I also thought her writing and hearts looked very "high school."




Didn't she do the same thing with place cards at her dinner party?? It was a subconscious showing of her favoritism towards certain cast members.


----------



## bisousx

Sweetpea83 said:


> Did anyone else catch that she put a huge heart next to Gigi's name on her will..and smaller hearts next to her other kids? Not that it's a big deal..but I thought that was weird..



Ya she did something similar with the placecards for the ladies in previous seasons. Some had hearts and some didn't.


----------



## slang

Sweetpea83 said:


> Did anyone else catch that she put a huge heart next to Gigi's name on her will..and smaller hearts next to her other kids? Not that it's a big deal..but I thought that was weird..



Yeah that was weird.
Also when the kids sat down she quickly asked to change spots with Anwar. She told him to sit next to Grandma so she could sit next to Gigi!

I can see why Gigi is the "golden child", according to her she was making truffle risotto when she was only 6, and Anwar is 16 and can't even butter bread


----------



## chowlover2

Sweetpea83 said:


> Did anyone else catch that she put a huge heart next to Gigi's name on her will..and smaller hearts next to her other kids? Not that it's a big deal..but I thought that was weird..




She did that with a dinner party either last season or the season before. Very Childish.


----------



## coconutsboston

Bagisa said:


> Didn't she do the same thing with place cards at her dinner party?? It was a subconscious showing of her favoritism towards certain cast members.


Wow, that's right!


----------



## Crystalina

slang said:


> Yeah that was weird.
> 
> Also when the kids sat down she quickly asked to change spots with Anwar. She told him to sit next to Grandma so she could sit next to Gigi!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why Gigi is the "golden child", according to her she was making truffle risotto when she was only 6, and Anwar is 16 and can't even butter bread




And after Anwar switched spots with Gigi, she kissed Gigi's shoulder---without any affection for the other two kids!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Maybe Jolanda likes Gigi the most, because she looks the most like Jolanda.


----------



## swags

I saw this on Yahoo and watched the link of 5 years ago of Lisa and Harry's store supposedly being robbed. Never heard of this. 

http://www.today.com/id/39517415/ns...y-hamlin-react-live-tv-burglary/#.VoU1MY-cEeF


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> Yeah that was weird.
> Also when the kids sat down she quickly asked to change spots with Anwar. She told him to sit next to Grandma so she could sit next to Gigi!
> 
> I can see why Gigi is the "golden child", according to her she was making truffle risotto when she was only 6, and Anwar is 16 and can't even butter bread



Now that you mention it, it was kind of weird. Need to sit next to her, giant heart on the will - it just like PMK saying she loves Kim the most. Maybe something to do with being the most famous ( FYI - by their standards, not mine)
It must make the other siblings feel strange.

The more we see of Yoyo, the more unstable she seems.


----------



## coconutsboston

swags said:


> I saw this on Yahoo and watched the link of 5 years ago of Lisa and Harry's store supposedly being robbed. Never heard of this.
> 
> http://www.today.com/id/39517415/ns...y-hamlin-react-live-tv-burglary/#.VoU1MY-cEeF


Who knows how I would react in that situation, but I still found it strange that the hosts had to ask them if anyone was OK before Lisa and Harry Hamlin thought about it.  Lisa's screeching I'm sure didn't help matters, but even so that seemed almost scripted for the show they were promoting at the time.


----------



## guccimamma

swags said:


> I saw this on Yahoo and watched the link of 5 years ago of Lisa and Harry's store supposedly being robbed. Never heard of this.
> 
> http://www.today.com/id/39517415/ns...y-hamlin-react-live-tv-burglary/#.VoU1MY-cEeF



when watching this, i realized how much they look alike...very similar features/build/hair.


----------



## pjhm

rockhollow said:


> Now that you mention it, it was kind of weird. Need to sit next to her, giant heart on the will - it just like PMK saying she loves Kim the most. Maybe something to do with being the most famous ( FYI - by their standards, not mine)
> 
> It must make the other siblings feel strange.
> 
> 
> 
> The more we see of Yoyo, the more unstable she seems.




Favoring one child over the others breaks my heart. It was an awkward scene to say the least.


----------



## pot_luck

I am sure it is hard to not have a favorite child but it is horrible to show it for all to see. I think Yolanda is a horrible parent for that. This is why I said that it is awfully strange that everyone else has lyme disease besides Gigi.


----------



## slang

Yolanda's instagram acct used to be ALL Gigi - you never would have never known she had 2 other kids. So obvious Gigi is her favourite


----------



## labelwhore04

Erika seriously looks amazing for her age, i keep thinking she's in her 30's.


----------



## horse17

^ I agree...I like her...so far......
She owns who she is, and she seems composed around the other woman...I don't see her as being the jealous type....It was hard to tell initially, but I think she is very pretty...


----------



## bisousx

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Maybe Jolanda likes Gigi the most, because she looks the most like Jolanda.



That's what I thought too, even though it's a terrible thing to think. Like the mom loves the oldest because she's the only other blonde. The younger two don't have much of a personality though... Gigi is a lot more outgoing.


----------



## pjhm

Let's hope that Mohammed Hadid makes up for the lack of affection or else the younger two may be in therapy for years.


----------



## slang

bisousx said:


> That's what I thought too, even though it's a terrible thing to think. Like the mom loves the oldest because she's the only other blonde. *The younger two don't have much of a personality though... Gigi is a lot more outgoing*.



Maybe because of their Lyme disease? Yo says she has been locked up in her bedroom unable to function for 3 years b/c of her illness, if these 2 have the same disease who knows how it is effecting them


----------



## beekmanhill

coconutsboston said:


> Who knows how I would react in that situation, but I still found it strange that the hosts had to ask them if anyone was OK before Lisa and Harry Hamlin thought about it.  Lisa's screeching I'm sure didn't help matters, but even so that seemed almost scripted for the show they were promoting at the time.



I'm sure the burglary happened, but the call on live TV, no way.  It was scripted.  

Shut up, Lisa.


----------



## beekmanhill

This is the blog of YoYo's friend with ALS.  I think we saw her on Yolanda's first season.   It is her take on Yolanda's disease.

http://www.havesomedecorum.blogspot.be/2015/12/what-does-sick-look-like-lisa.html


----------



## fashiongirl26

beekmanhill said:


> This is the blog of YoYo's friend with ALS.  I think we saw her on Yolanda's first season.   It is her take on Yolanda's disease.
> 
> http://www.havesomedecorum.blogspot.be/2015/12/what-does-sick-look-like-lisa.html




"See you next Tuesday".  Her clever way of telling Lisa R to f-off.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> Did anyone else catch that she put a huge heart next to Gigi's name on her will..and smaller hearts next to her other kids? Not that it's a big deal..but I thought that was weird..



Didn't that crap get her in trouble first deason at that dinner party she threw with the cast?







Crystalina said:


> Yes, I did, and I felt bad for Bella and Anwar.
> 
> I also thought her writing and hearts looked very "high school."


----------



## guccimamma

fashiongirl26 said:


> "See you next Tuesday".  Her clever way of telling Lisa R to f-off.



i don't think it was that clever. the blog was pretty good up until that point.


----------



## slang

How self serving that Yo linked her friend's blog to her own on Bravo's website.
Why does she care so much what Lisa thinks, they are not friends - they do a reality tv show together.


----------



## zooba

I watched the latest episode last night. When my father had his first surgery we had a meeting similar to the Yolanda 's. I wish we had grilled cheese sandwiches!

I'm struggling with the show. Last year there were clear villains so everyone  looked better by default. This year I'm honestly not v syre c which character I like.


----------



## Bagisa

bisousx said:


> That's what I thought too, even though it's a terrible thing to think. Like the mom loves the oldest because she's the only other blonde. The younger two don't have much of a personality though... Gigi is a lot more outgoing.




According to Bella, she's a natural blonde just like Gigi. She dyes her hair to distinguish herself from her sister.


----------



## summer2815

Bagisa said:


> According to Bella, she's a natural blonde just like Gigi. She dyes her hair to distinguish herself from her sister.



That is interesting.  While Gigi is beautiful, I find Bella to be absolutely striking.  I wonder what she would look like as a blonde.  The dark hair really suits her.


----------



## cdtracing

Crystalina said:


> Yes, I did, and I felt bad for Bella and Anwar.
> 
> I also thought her writing and hearts looked very "high school."



I could be wrong, but didn't Yolo mention that she quit school to go into modeling in a past season?  I have the impression she never finished High School.  May explain all the hearts & other childish crap.


----------



## beekmanhill

fashiongirl26 said:


> "See you next Tuesday".  Her clever way of telling Lisa R to f-off.



Yeah, and Lisa R deserve it.


----------



## lucywife

zooba said:


> I'm struggling with the show. Last year there were clear villains so everyone  looked better by default. This year I'm honestly not v syre c which character I like.


 it is boring and predictable. 
Lisa R "investigating" Yo's illness looks like a crazy person, she didn't know her own father had a stroke because she couldn't find the time to call her parents, yet she is very concerned about Yo faking it. Last year she couldn't let go of Kim's drinking like it has anything to do with her.


----------



## beekmanhill

lucywife said:


> it is boring and predictable.
> Lisa R "investigating" Yo's illness looks like a crazy person, she didn't know her own father had a stroke because she couldn't find the time to call her parents, yet she is very concerned about Yo faking it. Last year she couldn't let go of Kim's drinking like it has anything to do with her.



Agree, they are all struggling for a storyline.  They don't have Kim's drinking anymore, or Brandis misbehavior.  So they've settled on Yolanda's Munchausen.  It's been a very dull show this year for me.


----------



## slang

I'm actually enjoying this season with the exception of Yo's storyline (which I can easily fast forward if it keeps up like this all season) although I do like her recent filming in the Malibu home, as opposed to David's condo.
I am liking the new girl Erika - great replacement for Kim and that trashy Brandi. Can't wait to see more of her nice home, cars, jewellery etc.
The trips so far have looked great - Lisa & Kyle in Italy was FAB! Would have been nice to see more of Yo & David trip in British Columbia and see the Hamlin's summer house in Muskoka - it's on its own private island if I recall. 
Next week in the Hampton's should have some nice eye candy!


----------



## caitlin1214

Sweetpea83 said:


> Did anyone else catch that she put a huge heart next to Gigi's name on her will..and smaller hearts next to her other kids? Not that it's a big deal..but I thought that was weird..





Ladybug09 said:


> Didn't that crap get her in trouble first season at that dinner party she threw with the cast?






Crystalina said:


> Yes, I did, and I felt bad for Bella and Anwar.
> 
> I also thought her writing and hearts looked very "high school."



Yes to all of this. The hearts thing is so high school. 


Glaring favoritism to Gigi aside, somehow I don't think a legal document (a will) includes hearts.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Why is watching a woman get waxed such a regular occurrence on bravo shows?  It seems like at least once a season on every franchise we witness a bikini wax.  Is there someone at bravo who thinks it's part of the lifestyles of the rich and famous?  That waxing is exclusive pampering for a certain type of woman and an aspirational thing??


----------



## Love Of My Life

mundodabolsa said:


> Why is watching a woman get waxed such a regular occurrence on bravo shows?  It seems like at least once a season on every franchise we witness a bikini wax.  Is there someone at bravo who thinks it's part of the lifestyles of the rich and famous?  That waxing is exclusive pampering for a certain type of woman and an aspirational thing??


 
Waxing is an everday occurance for so many & no big deal, but by doing this it puts another spin
on so much that is personal & private & has no business being on tv..
just tasteless & boring, IMO...


----------



## swags

hotshot said:


> Waxing is an everday occurance for so many & no big deal, but by doing this it puts another spin
> on so much that is personal & private & has no business being on tv..
> just tasteless & boring, IMO...



I agree, time to put waxing and colonic type scenes to rest. What they should do for filler material is feature a handbag collection and brief walk through of the bag, when they got it, did they buy it for themselves....etc


----------



## Longchamp

mundodabolsa said:


> Why is watching a woman get waxed such a regular occurrence on bravo shows?  It seems like at least once a season on every franchise we witness a bikini wax.  Is there someone at bravo who thinks it's part of the lifestyles of the rich and famous?  That waxing is exclusive pampering for a certain type of woman and an aspirational thing??



I'm glad you brought this up. I think some pervert writers come up with these scenes.
I find it degrading to women to focus the attention on her pubic hair.  Why do  women agree to this?  I don't see them trying to sell this as activity limited only to the rich and famous but 
An opportunity to exploit women.


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> I agree, time to put waxing and colonic type scenes to rest. What they should do for filler material is feature a handbag collection and brief walk through of the bag, when they got it, did they buy it for themselves....etc


i like that idea!


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> I agree, time to put waxing and colonic type scenes to rest. What they should do for filler material is feature a handbag collection and brief walk through of the bag, when they got it, did they buy it for themselves....etc



Would love some scenes like that.  Clothes and shoes too.  

Enough with the waxing.


----------



## swags

Plus the waxing scene gave Lisa R another chance to laugh at herself for saying hoo-haa. She seems to find herself hysterical.


----------



## louisprada25

horse17 said:


> i like that idea!


I also would love to see more shots of their handbags.  It's usually a two second flash when they are walking into a restaurant or stepping out of a limo.  I actually tape all the episodes so there have been many times when I would reverse, pause and take an up close and "purse-onal" look at their handbags.  I'll take a closet shot any day over a waxing the hoohah shot thank you very much!


----------



## kemilia

horse17 said:


> i like that idea!



Some of my fave Housewives scenes have been of Lisa V's closet (wowzaaa), when they were at Kyle's Palm Beach (I think) place--that home was gorgeous  , except that Kim was there kinda whining. It seems that earlier on Bravo focused more on the homes and stuff--another fave was when they were upstairs at Adrienne Maloof/Paul Nassif's home and she had, what I think, was her wedding gown mounted, hanging on the wall like a piece of artwork. I was amazed at how LARGE the upstairs hallway was overlooking the front door area--I put all that on "pause" because THAT'S the stuff I want to see, not the blurred out Lisa R's hooha. Sheesh!!


----------



## coconutsboston

swags said:


> Plus the waxing scene gave Lisa R another chance to laugh at herself for saying hoo-haa. She seems to find herself hysterical.


She really does!


----------



## coconutsboston

kemilia said:


> Some of my fave Housewives scenes have been of Lisa V's closet (wowzaaa), when they were at Kyle's Palm Beach (I think) place--that home was gorgeous  , except that Kim was there kinda whining. It seems that earlier on Bravo focused more on the homes and stuff--another fave was when they were upstairs at Adrienne Maloof/Paul Nassif's home and she had, what I think, was her wedding gown mounted, hanging on the wall like a piece of artwork. I was amazed at how LARGE the upstairs hallway was overlooking the front door area--I put all that on "pause" because THAT'S the stuff I want to see, not the blurred out Lisa R's hooha. Sheesh!!


_Exactly! _


----------



## susieserb

mundodabolsa said:


> Why is watching a woman get waxed such a regular occurrence on bravo shows?  It seems like at least once a season on every franchise we witness a bikini wax.  Is there someone at bravo who thinks it's part of the lifestyles of the rich and famous?  That waxing is exclusive pampering for a certain type of woman and an aspirational thing??


For the same reasons we see Dynasty cat fights over and over and over again.  It's called lazy scripting; the writers stick with what THEY think is tried and true.


----------



## DD101

swags said:


> Plus the waxing scene gave Lisa R another chance to laugh at herself for saying hoo-haa. She seems to find herself hysterical.




She really does find herself hysterical. I don't dislike her, but I don't find her funny at all. 


And I agree with what others have said, we do not need to see a waxing scene. We've all done it, we know how it goes. No need to watch someone else get it. It's not amusing or interesting.....or funny. It's just something you get done.


----------



## jana007

I can't stand Brandi but I do feel Lisa can be very manipulative. When Kyle wanted to give the ring to Carlton (who btw creeped me out every single time she was on), Lisa kind of kept stirring the pot. I did think it was kind of lame of Lisa to have Scheana work for her that night when Brandi was there. I can totally get why she felt betrayed. But Lisa remains my favourite, she's the funniest on the show, I love her sense of humour and that accent!!


----------



## slang

OK, I know I'm going to get flamed but here goes...
I find the scenes of Lisa V trying to make out with her animals weird. It's not kissing her animals (I know lots of pet owners do that) but the "sweet talking" that goes with it. All last season it was kissing Giggy and saying "give me tongue" and this week kissing the swan and then telling the swan to "kiss her more romantic".
I'd rather watch Lisa R get waxed (and I don't even like Lisa R) then watch that... ***runs and hides***


----------



## Designerhbgirl

louisprada25 said:


> I also would love to see more shots of their handbags.  It's usually a two second flash when they are walking into a restaurant or stepping out of a limo.  I actually tape all the episodes so there have been many times when I would reverse, pause and take an up close and "purse-onal" look at their handbags.  I'll take a closet shot any day over a waxing the hoohah shot thank you very much!


Yes! More handbag shots would be great!


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> I agree, time to put waxing and colonic type scenes to rest. What they should do for filler material is feature a handbag collection and brief walk through of the bag, when they got it, did they buy it for themselves....etc





kemilia said:


> Some of my fave Housewives scenes have been of Lisa V's closet (wowzaaa), when they were at Kyle's Palm Beach (I think) place--that home was gorgeous  , except that Kim was there kinda whining. It seems that earlier on Bravo focused more on the homes and stuff--another fave was when they were upstairs at Adrienne Maloof/Paul Nassif's home and she had, what I think, was her wedding gown mounted, hanging on the wall like a piece of artwork. I was amazed at how LARGE the upstairs hallway was overlooking the front door area--I put all that on "pause" because THAT'S the stuff I want to see, not the blurred out Lisa R's hooha. Sheesh!!



I agree!  I don't want to see any more waxing or colonic scenes.  So over that!  I don't care to see any more treatment scenes either!  I'd rather see their closets, clothes, shoes, handbags, jewelry & stylish home decor, yards,  pools, trips.  ect.  Waxing is no big revelation, it's a pretty common practice.


----------



## pjhm

cdtracing said:


> I agree!  I don't want to see any more waxing or colonic scenes.  So over that!  I don't care to see any more treatment scenes either!  I'd rather see their closets, clothes, shoes, handbags, jewelry & stylish home decor, yards,  pools, trips.  ect.  Waxing is no big revelation, it's a pretty common practice.




Same here! I flip the switch when any type of health or treatment scene comes on......


----------



## Crystalina

slang said:


> OK, I know I'm going to get flamed but here goes...
> 
> I find the scenes of Lisa V trying to make out with her animals weird. It's not kissing her animals (I know lots of pet owners do that) but the "sweet talking" that goes with it. All last season it was kissing Giggy and saying "give me tongue" and this week kissing the swan and then telling the swan to "kiss her more romantic".
> 
> I'd rather watch Lisa R get waxed (and I don't even like Lisa R) then watch that... ***runs and hides***




I completely agree! [emoji106]&#127995;

I thought her behavior towards the swan was quite odd and a little creepy.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassy must be on holiday. 
We need updated divorce count of the RHO


----------



## bisousx

slang said:


> OK, I know I'm going to get flamed but here goes...
> I find the scenes of Lisa V trying to make out with her animals weird. It's not kissing her animals (I know lots of pet owners do that) but the "sweet talking" that goes with it. All last season it was kissing Giggy and saying "give me tongue" and this week kissing the swan and then telling the swan to "kiss her more romantic".
> I'd rather watch Lisa R get waxed (and I don't even like Lisa R) then watch that... ***runs and hides***



The swan scene gave me the heebie jeebies


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisousx said:


> The swan scene gave me the heebie jeebies


me too - I found it creepy


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> OK, I know I'm going to get flamed but here goes...
> I find the scenes of Lisa V trying to make out with her animals weird. It's not kissing her animals (I know lots of pet owners do that) but the "sweet talking" that goes with it. All last season it was kissing Giggy and saying "give me tongue" and this week kissing the swan and then telling the swan to "kiss her more romantic".
> I'd rather watch Lisa R get waxed (and I don't even like Lisa R) then watch that... ***runs and hides***


nope...your totally right.....


----------



## kemilia

cdtracing said:


> I agree!  I don't want to see any more waxing or colonic scenes.  So over that!  I don't care to see any more treatment scenes either!  I'd rather see their closets, clothes, shoes, handbags, jewelry & stylish home decor, yards,  pools, trips.  ect.  Waxing is no big revelation, it's a pretty common practice.



Another fave episode was when Yo was up in her lemon grove--I thought "wow, to be up on a hill behind your incredible mansion, in your own lemon grove overlooking the ocean in Malibu!" And then a short time later they showed some homeless dude that lived at the bottom of her property, along the roadside, that was weird yet interesting, lots better than waxing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

anybody ever noticed how when Lisa V greets people, she goes in for the hug/kiss and asks 'how are you' about 2-3 times BUT the person rarely answers?


----------



## buzzytoes

Watching Lisa R in her talking heads today I became oddly fascinated by her wobbly triceps. If she actually worked out I don't think they would be that wobbly. Pretty sure she just starves herself or only does cardio and doesn't do any weight training.


----------



## sgj99

dooneybaby said:


> Okay, do any of you middle-aged folks (like me) remember how much of a TV teen idol Vince Van Patten (Eileen Davidson's hubby) was?



i remember, he was ssssoooo cute!  or as we used to say, he was a fox!



Jayne1 said:


> Well, what can anyone expect from these silly kids. She has a son who doesn't know how to butter bread. Her daughters are models and dropped out of school to do so. Modelling is hard! You have to be nice and look good.



when did being nice and looking good (especially if it comes naturally) become hard?



shoegal said:


> I think the Hiltons always want to be top dog. I believe that's why Paris fell out with Kim.



without a doubt, Kathy and Paris are insanely jealous over Kim and Kyle's success in the reality television market.  remember when Paris had a show (I think it was on E) and Kathy was on it all the time ...




mundodabolsa said:


> Why is watching a woman get waxed such a regular occurrence on bravo shows?  It seems like at least once a season on every franchise we witness a bikini wax.  Is there someone at bravo who thinks it's part of the lifestyles of the rich and famous?  That waxing is exclusive pampering for a certain type of woman and an aspirational thing??



i don't think waxing is exclusive but i don't want to see it anymore - i just don't find it entertaining.  at all.



swags said:


> I agree, time to put waxing and colonic type scenes to rest. *What they should do for filler material is feature a handbag collection and brief walk through of the bag, when they got it, did they buy it for themselves....etc*



this is a fantastic idea!


----------



## coconutsboston

kemilia said:


> Another fave episode was when Yo was up in her lemon grove--I thought "wow, to be up on a hill behind your incredible mansion, in your own lemon grove overlooking the ocean in Malibu!" And then a short time later they showed some homeless dude that lived at the bottom of her property, along the roadside, that was weird yet interesting, lots better than waxing.


See?  They should show an update on that guy and how he is doing.  Ixnay on the cooch waxing.  The last time that was funny was like, Season 1 of RHC and they showed _nothing._  Just a closed door and some yelling.  They should have put it to bed there. Nothing else to see here.


----------



## dooneybaby

Crystalina said:


> Omg yes! The 16 year old who cannot butter bread! WTF?!?!?
> 
> Yolanda is not doing these kids any favors. She's basically teaching them to rely on their looks to get thru life.
> 
> The more I see of Yoyo and her children, the more disgusted I become!


Her children are insanely gorgeous, especially that Anwar. But that scene with him not being able to butter the bread, that left me speechless. And he actually was serious!
Yes, the kids grew up wealthy, but not being able to butter bread? Even a 4-year-old butters bread at breakfast.


----------



## dooneybaby

cdtracing said:


> I agree!  I don't want to see any more waxing or colonic scenes.  So over that!  I don't care to see any more treatment scenes either!  I'd rather see their closets, clothes, shoes, handbags, jewelry & stylish home decor, yards,  pools, trips.  ect.  Waxing is no big revelation, it's a pretty common practice.


Amen! 
I was in heaven when Yolanda showed her closet!


----------



## dooneybaby

Lisa, leave Hanky the swan alone!
He doesn't want you to hold him, snuggle him or kiss on him!
That's why he tries to bite you. 
He's telling you, "Put me down and leave me alone woman!"


----------



## lulilu

I think Anwar just may have been embarrassed in front of the cameras, and didn't know what to say.


----------



## Sweetpea83

dooneybaby said:


> Lisa, leave Hanky the swan alone!
> He doesn't want you to hold him, snuggle him or kiss on him!
> That's why he tries to bite you.
> He's telling you, "Put me down and leave me alone woman!"


 


Lol..this. She's a little wacko when it comes to her pets..


----------



## DC-Cutie

and she just adopted another dog with Alopecia


----------



## pjhm

dooneybaby said:


> Lisa, leave Hanky the swan alone!
> He doesn't want you to hold him, snuggle him or kiss on him!
> That's why he tries to bite you.
> He's telling you, "Put me down and leave me alone woman!"




I immediately felt sorry for those two miniature horses-animals should be loved and respected for the species they are, not turned into charms on a bracelet or considered human with feathers, wings, or tails. She can love and adore them, but taking them out of their natural environment seems wacko to me.


----------



## Graw

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol..this. She's a little wacko when it comes to her pets..



I love Lisa, but stop while you are ahead darling!  People will call her the new Michael Jackson.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> and she just adopted another dog with Alopecia


Did she ever name him?


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> Did she ever name him?



I'm not sure, Andy mentioned it on WWHL but didn't say a name


----------



## susieserb

CrAzy lady here but I get Lisa.  Those animals live very well don't feel sorry for them.  Hell I want to be Panky?


----------



## slang

coconutsboston said:


> Did she ever name him?



He was already named Harrison. I see on IG she was calling him "Prince Harry"


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> I'm glad you brought this up. I think some pervert writers come up with these scenes.
> *I find it degrading to women to focus the attention on her pubic hair*.  Why do  women agree to this?  I don't see them trying to sell this as activity limited only to the rich and famous but
> An opportunity to exploit women.



I am sure they are not forced to do it. We have never seen Lisa V get waxed nor Yolanda or Eileen. Lisa R thinks its funny, and that is why she allowed it and so did Kyle and Kim.


----------



## horse17

too funny with Rinna and the wipes....I just came back from a trip and I did the same thing!...even the tray on the plane!


----------



## Jayne1

I think Lisa R discovered what she was selling when she got there. The clothes didn't look like anything she would wear, or purchase for her store.

Someone designs and manufactures and she turns on the charm and sells.


----------



## slang

What, Daisy is in the operating room!!!!


----------



## forever.elise

jayne1 said:


> i think lisa r discovered what she was selling when she got there. The clothes didn't look like anything she would wear, or purchase for her store.
> 
> Someone designs and manufactures and she turns on the charm and sells.




+1


----------



## DC-Cutie

they set lisa up with the nice room on the quiet side, while giving Eileen & Kyle the little rooms on the party side.  LOL


----------



## Hally

Yolanda's dependence on her health advocate, Daisy, creeps me out.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Hally said:


> Yolanda's dependence on her health advocate, Daisy, creeps me out.


Yes! Particularly as Daisy as now experience or training as a "health advocate".


----------



## missyb

CanuckBagLover said:


> Yes! Particularly as Daisy as now experience or training as a "health advocate".




If she were in a hospital and not a surgery center owned by the doctor Daisy would have never been allowed in.


----------



## Hally

CanuckBagLover said:


> Yes! Particularly as Daisy as now experience or training as a "health advocate".



and it's in not in Daisy's best interest for Yo to get well, though that may sound extreme.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I like Eileen but I find the scenes with her husband awkward to watch. I think its supposed to be playful bickering between a married a couple but it sounds just like bickering.  And what does he do exactly? 

The scenes between Yo and David are even more awkward and cringe worthy particularly as we know now they have separated.  Why did Yo have to go to Cleveland? Who is the Dr. Feng? Surely there must be very qualified surgeons in Los Angeles who could have performed this surgery.  

With respect to Kyle and Kim, ugh, tired of hearing of Kim particularly as it is old news. On the one hand I feel for Kyle, I would get tired too of people talking about my drug addicted sister and her antics, but on the other hand I feel Kyle would be upset if people didn't ask her.  She's on TV, these women know about Kim's addiction issues, its natural they would bring it up.

Still making my mind up about Erika but if she takes on Bethany - she gets point in my favour.

The Hamptons house was beautiful (more of this please!). Can't blame them for leaving if it really was that noisy and Lisa shouldn't begrudge them for that though I understand how she might feel that she couldn't leave.

Don't want to see Bethany next episode.  I have visions of Bethany popping up on all of the Housewives Franchises, SkinnyGirl product in hand.


----------



## slang

Hally said:


> and it's in not in Daisy's best interest for Yo to get well, though that may sound extreme.



I was thinking the same thing. Daisy is unemployed as soon as Yo gets better


----------



## Bagisa

Jayne1 said:


> I think Lisa R discovered what she was selling when she got there. The clothes didn't look like anything she would wear, or purchase for her store.
> 
> Someone designs and manufactures and she turns on the charm and sells.




Did you miss that god awful black and grey striped duster she had on during the entire trip? Looked on par with her QVC wares.


----------



## lulilu

The whole QVC thing was so phoney with Dennis Basso and Isaac Mizrahi -- from the veneers on their teeth to their laughing and gossiping.  Yikes.


----------



## tesi

what i really found completely absurd was david holding yolanda's breast as if she was just T&A to him. a veritable piece of meat to own.  when his perfect model was found to be less than that he was out.  

believe me, having had a lumpectomy the LAST thing you want is your partner drawing attention to what will be gone.  you know it.  you need support to feel beautiful not a message that you are not whole.  he's an *** who never loved her- he loved the idea of the perfect model, but not her.  sad.


----------



## tesi

lulilu said:


> The whole QVC thing was so phoney with Dennis Basso and Isaac Mizrahi -- from the veneers on their teeth to their laughing and gossiping.  Yikes.



that was some of the worst acting on this series- and that is saying a lot!


----------



## Hally

I'm not impressed with Vincent Van Patten.  He gave Eileen a hard time over a $500 dress?  
did I hear right?  What DOES he do beyond gambling?


----------



## krasavitza

This episode was confusing to me.... Yo and David actually seemed to be ok with each other, like nothing was wrong.
Huge side eye to yolanda only calling gigi and not her other kids before the surgery


----------



## Jayne1

Bagisa said:


> Did you miss that god awful black and grey striped duster she had on during the entire trip? Looked on par with her QVC wares.



I didn't hate it on her -- it suited her, I thought.


----------



## Crystalina

tesi said:


> what i really found completely absurd was david holding yolanda's breast as if she was just T&A to him. a veritable piece of meat to own.  when his perfect model was found to be less than that he was out.
> 
> believe me, having had a lumpectomy the LAST thing you want is your partner drawing attention to what will be gone.  you know it.  you need support to feel beautiful not a message that you are not whole.  he's an *** who never loved her- he loved the idea of the perfect model, but not her.  sad.




Beautifully said!


----------



## Sweet Fire

I had to turn the channel everytime Yo came on and I really hope she is not back next season. All of that mess is so over the top and it's obvious there is some faking going on for the cameras. I don't blame David for not wanting to be apart of the circus a lot of these women create just for fame and a check. It is truly pathetic to be at that age behaving that way and trying to relive your life through your daughters.


I don't feel sorry for Kyle at all because she brought Kim on the show because she finally had the spot light and to show the world she is not the step child sister she is perceived to be in Hollywood. Well it backfired and now she's regretting she ever brought Kim on and it's now forced to choose the show or her family. It'll be interesting to see which one she chooses and I also think this is why Kim keeps acting out because she wants to bring negative attention to Kyle for trying to exploit her. If Kyle comes back next season she'll prove that her intentions were for her and she used Kim.


----------



## pjhm

krasavitza said:


> This episode was confusing to me.... Yo and David actually seemed to be ok with each other, like nothing was wrong.
> Huge side eye to yolanda only calling gigi and not her other kids before the surgery




Yes, she doesn't even try to hide that she considers GiGi her soulmate-imagine how the other 2 kids felt when they saw this episode-truly pathetic.


----------



## bisousx

Sweet Fire said:


> I had to turn the channel everytime Yo came on and I really hope she is not back next season. All of that mess is so over the top and it's obvious there is some faking going on for the cameras. I don't blame David for not wanting to be apart of the circus a lot of these women create just for fame and a check. It is truly pathetic to be at that age behaving that way and trying to relive your life through your daughters.
> 
> 
> I don't feel sorry for Kyle at all because she brought Kim on the show because she finally had the spot light and to show the world she is not the step child sister she is perceived to be in Hollywood. Well it backfired and now she's regretting she ever brought Kim on and it's now forced to choose the show or her family. It'll be interesting to see which one she chooses and I also think this is why Kim keeps acting out because she wants to bring negative attention to Kyle for trying to exploit her. If Kyle comes back next season she'll prove that her intentions were for her and she used Kim.



Well put. Kyle really did exploit her sister to get ahead. I know I wouldn't put my sibling's business out there for the world to see like she did in the limo.


----------



## junqueprincess

Hally said:


> I'm not impressed with Vincent Van Patten.  He gave Eileen a hard time over a $500 dress?
> did I hear right?  What DOES he do beyond gambling?




Last year she said she had tried to retire, but he is too tight with money, so it seems she started working again. The odd part is she's the one that's been working non stop for decades, I'm sure she's earned the bulk of their wealth. 

I like her too much to watched their REAL arguments. More than awkward.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

As much as I like Erika G., I don't think hers is a happy marriage. She does not look at her husband with affection and her interaction with him seems tense/strained/cold. Like when they parted at the restaurant they were having lunch at.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sweet Fire said:


> I had to turn the channel everytime Yo came on and I really hope she is not back next season. All of that mess is so over the top and it's obvious there is some faking going on for the cameras. *I don't blame David for not wanting to be apart of the circus a lot of these women create just for fame and a check. *It is truly pathetic to be at that age behaving that way and trying to relive your life through your daughters.



I think it's the opposite.  I think he wanted to be a larger part of the circus than Yolanda's sick storyline allowed for.  If she were attaining fame in a way that brought him along for the ride in a glamorous way I'm sure he would have been all about it.


----------



## Bagisa

Jayne1 said:


> I didn't hate it on her -- it suited her, I thought.




I think I saw something similar at Costco last week. Just trying to say that the duster is not so dissimilar to the stuff she was selling for QVC.  Very suburban mom. Not very Beverly Hills. Could you imagine Lisa V wearing that?!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Bagisa said:


> I think I saw something similar at Costco last week. Just trying to say that the duster is not so dissimilar to the stuff she was selling for QVC.  Very suburban mom. Not very Beverly Hills. Could you imagine Lisa V wearing that?!




I think Lisa R. wants to be likeable and relatable at any cost, that's why she dresses like she imagines her audience and customers dress. Or she just wants to be comfortable on a 5 hour car ride.


----------



## Jayne1

Bagisa said:


> I think I saw something similar at Costco last week. Just trying to say that the duster is not so dissimilar to the stuff she was selling for QVC.  Very suburban mom. Not very Beverly Hills.* Could you imagine Lisa V wearing that?![*/QUOTE]
> 
> Lisa V dresses for the Harlequin Romance novels in her head.


----------



## labelwhore04

Wentworth-Roth said:


> As much as I like Erika G., I don't think hers is a happy marriage. She does not look at her husband with affection and her interaction with him seems tense/strained/cold. Like when they parted at the restaurant they were having lunch at.



Well who would be happy when you marry for money instead of love and your husband is 30 years older than you? I feel bad for gold diggers that never get to experience true love and a real fulfilling marriage. Its sad.


----------



## Sassys

It drives me crazy when Lisa V. always makes snide comments when there is a huge age gap between people. She did it to Brandi, Adrienne and now Erika. Uh, newsflash, Lisa. Ken is 17 years older than you.


----------



## lulilu

Did we need to see the removed implant?  OMG!  And did the doc have to give so many details about it to David?  Couldn't she just have said it was widespread but we got it all?

I agree re Eileen and her husband.  Doesn't seem like paradise to me.  They split all costs?  I can see having your own accounts when you each make your own money, but this sounds like business partners who don't really like each other.  And yes, re the $500 dress!  WTF is wrong with him?  And he started to go in her closet to look for other stuff???  He does sound like he has a gambling problem.

And did I miss what Kyle was threatening to reveal about Lisa?  What was that about?  This whole episode was chaotic.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

horse17 said:


> too funny with Rinna and the wipes....I just came back from a trip and I did the same thing!...even the tray on the plane!




My husband and I do the same thing whenever we travel. We use hospital grade disinfectant to wipe down hard surfaces and we spray the sink, shower, and toilet. I know it seems crazy to some people but we've done it for years.


----------



## susieserb

pjhm said:


> Yes, she doesn't even try to hide that she considers GiGi her soulmate-imagine how the other 2 kids felt when they saw this episode-truly pathetic.


Kris to Kim=Yo to Gigi


----------



## junqueprincess

labelwhore04 said:


> Well who would be happy when you marry for money instead of love and your husband is 30 years older than you? I feel bad for gold diggers that never get to experience true love and a real fulfilling marriage. Its sad.




And remember her step son ( ken's son that lives in Europe) married 25 years his senior, remember it was Lisa's friend the Bond girl.


----------



## slang

Erika looked really good while having lunch w/ hubby. I don't know if it was the lighting but she looked fab! Her makeup was soft & glowy, her hair looked great, I liked the dress - covered up but sexy....


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Erika looked really good while having lunch w/ hubby. I don't know if it was the lighting but she looked fab! Her makeup was soft & glowy, her hair looked great, I liked the dress - covered up but sexy....



She has great skin.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

lulilu said:


> And did I miss what Kyle was threatening to reveal about Lisa?  What was that about?  This whole episode was chaotic.



No she didn't say... It made me laugh though, because it was almost verbatim what Kim said to Lisa Rinna in a similar situation. Those Richards sisters think alike.


----------



## slang

Kyle didn't threaten Lisa. Keep in mind of the editing, they cut from the scene in the Hamptons of them talking to Kyle's talking head interview where she made a general statement - we don't even know when the producers asked her a questions if that statement was made about Lisa V.

They cut and paste those talking head interviews and facial expressions into the show - we don't even know if they are related to the scene we just watched.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweet Fire said:


> .


I like your Avatar!


----------



## Bagisa

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I think Lisa R. wants to be likeable and relatable at any cost, that's why she dresses like she imagines her audience and customers dress. Or she just wants to be comfortable on a 5 hour car ride.




Oops wrong post


----------



## Bagisa

Jayne1 said:


> Bagisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I saw something similar at Costco last week. Just trying to say that the duster is not so dissimilar to the stuff she was selling for QVC.  Very suburban mom. Not very Beverly Hills.* Could you imagine Lisa V wearing that?![*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa V dresses for the Harlequin Romance novels in her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. True. I give her a pass bc she's European.
Click to expand...


----------



## guccimamma

i looked at lisa's  qvc clothing, lots of polyester/spandex tunic-type stuff,...makes me itch to think about it. nothing special about any of it,  better stuff at target.


----------



## katran26

slang said:


> Erika looked really good while having lunch w/ hubby. I don't know if it was the lighting but she looked fab! Her makeup was soft & glowy, her hair looked great, I liked the dress - covered up but sexy....



She definitely looks younger than her age...not sure if I find the "disco" persona appealing, seems a bit over the top...


----------



## katran26

labelwhore04 said:


> Well who would be happy when you marry for money instead of love and your husband is 30 years older than you? I feel bad for gold diggers that never get to experience true love and a real fulfilling marriage. Its sad.



I agree - their interactions never seem to be authentic, I don't see any connection between the two


----------



## CanuckBagLover

katran26 said:


> She definitely looks younger than her age...not sure if I find the "disco" persona appealing, seems a bit over the top...


I'm still making my mind up about Erika - I would like her better without the disco persona (its kind of pathetic in my view that 40+ woman with no real talent whose career is only due to the fact that its bought and paid for by her rich husband (wouldn't be surprised if there were some kind of tax write off).


----------



## CanuckBagLover

For those who are curious here is a link to Dr. Feng's website.
http://www.fengclinic.com/


----------



## katran26

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'm still making my mind up about Erika - I would like her better without the disco persona (its kind of pathetic in my view that 40+ woman with no real talent whose career is only due to the fact that its bought and paid for by her rich husband (wouldn't be surprised if there were some kind of tax write off).



Yes! Same here. I think she's quirky, and doesn't back down (which is great), but the weird disco thing confuses me. I would like to see less of that actually, lol.


----------



## horse17

Wentworth-Roth said:


> As much as I like Erika G., I don't think hers is a happy marriage. She does not look at her husband with affection and her interaction with him seems tense/strained/cold. Like when they parted at the restaurant they were having lunch at.


 
I agree....Im sure she's happy enough...($$$$$$$$$$).........just a different kind of happy..lol!


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> Erika looked really good while having lunch w/ hubby. I don't know if it was the lighting but she looked fab! Her makeup was soft & glowy, her hair looked great, I liked the dress - covered up but sexy....


I agree...I think she is very pretty.....and I like that she isn't afraid to eat!


----------



## katran26

horse17 said:


> I agree...I think she is very pretty.....*and I like that she isn't afraid to eat!*



Yes! So sick of the crazy diets on the Housewives shows. I remember in the OC Reunion they were talking about how they haven't had a potato in years...really? Give me a break.


----------



## beantownSugar

I thought it was weird how on WWHL Erika said her husband's only rule (or whatever the terminology was) was that he doesn't wear a wedding band and she is turn doesn't either.

I'm not married or engaged but I'd probably want my husband to wear his ring. My sister would probably kill my brother in law if he didn't wear his!


----------



## Sweet Fire

labelwhore04 said:


> Well who would be happy when you marry for money instead of love and your husband is 30 years older than you? I feel bad for gold diggers that never get to experience true love and a real fulfilling marriage. Its sad.




So agree and I cringed at the comment she made about getting half in a divorce. She proved who she was at that moment, also it must suck to never know when the day will come that he decides to trade you in for a newer model.



Sassys said:


> It drives me crazy when Lisa V. always makes snide comments when there is a huge age gap between people. She did it to Brandi, Adrienne and now Erika. Uh, newsflash, Lisa. Ken is 17 years older than you.


 
Lisa thinks she's the only person who knows the "game" you're not the first and won't be the last to use marriage to obtain privilege.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Here is a link to an interesting behind-the-scenes article about the white party we saw in the latest RHoBH episode. Link. It seems some housewives from NY were also in attendance, but were not shown in the episode.

Oh, and here is a behind-the-scenes picture from the episode's taping.


----------



## DD101

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'm still making my mind up about Erika - I would like her better without the disco persona (its kind of pathetic in my view that 40+ woman with no real talent whose career is only due to the fact that its bought and paid for by her rich husband (wouldn't be surprised if there were some kind of tax write off).




I kind of like her so far, but haven't seen enough of her yet to really make my mind up.  I also don't get the disco version of her, she's 44 I think? Just put that ish to bed already.


I don't think her face is that pretty....she's attractive, but her face is sort of plain.....flat and plain. Like her eyes are too far apart or something. But her skin is really really nice.


----------



## DD101

Sassys said:


> It drives me crazy when Lisa V. always makes snide comments when there is a huge age gap between people. She did it to Brandi, Adrienne and now Erika. Uh, newsflash, Lisa. Ken is 17 years older than you.




Exactly, Lisa V married an oldie too.  Who's she kidding.


----------



## swags

I think Erika is pretty. I kind of like her, she seems honest without being nasty. 

Lisa R said she could sell a lot of stuff in an hour which I believe but isn't the return rate high for QVC?

My poor Eileen having to explain a $500 dress! Her character on Y and R has a brother who is gambling again, I wonder if she uses some of her lines at home lol. 

If Kyle and Eileen took a red eye, I don't blame them for finding another place. I can't sleep on planes and am always tired after those late or early flights.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Wentworth-Roth said:


> As much as I like Erika G., I don't think hers is a happy marriage. She does not look at her husband with affection and her interaction with him seems tense/strained/cold. Like when they parted at the restaurant they were having lunch at.


Its hard to judge for me - haven't seen enough of them though I certainly agree that they don't seem to share the genuine love and affection of Ken and Lisa.  And I agree with the others that Lisa is that last one who should be making snide comments about the differences in Erika's age and her husband's.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DD101 said:


> I kind of like her so far, but haven't seen enough of her yet to really make my mind up.  I also don't get the disco version of her, she's 44 I think? Just put that ish to bed already.
> 
> 
> I don't think her face is that pretty....she's attractive, but her face is sort of plain.....flat and plain. Like her eyes are too far apart or something. But her skin is really really nice.


I agree, she's attractive but not no knock out for me.  She does seem to have very nice skin and I think she looks good for her a woman in her mid 40's.  She's obviously has had work done but at least she's honest about it. I'll also give her credit for actually eating on camera desert! (I keep remembering last season in Amsterdam where no one  would take a bite of the pot brownie - I wasn't sure if they more concerned about consuming "pot" on camera or the fact that it was (god forbid!) a brownie...)


----------



## Prettyn

Jayne1 said:


> Bagisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I saw something similar at Costco last week. Just trying to say that the duster is not so dissimilar to the stuff she was selling for QVC.  Very suburban mom. Not very Beverly Hills.* Could you imagine Lisa V wearing that?![*/QUOTE]
> 
> Lisa V dresses for the Harlequin Romance novels in her head.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol:lolots:
Click to expand...


----------



## Prettyn

katran26 said:


> She definitely looks younger than her age...not sure if I find the "disco" persona appealing, seems a bit over the top...


She did say she works at looking good and money helps.


----------



## susieserb

slang said:


> Erika looked really good while having lunch w/ hubby. I don't know if it was the lighting but she looked fab! Her makeup was soft & glowy, her hair looked great, I liked the dress - covered up but sexy....


Michael Kors Italy. My sister has the same dress and YES it's gorgeous.


----------



## susieserb

Vince (for me) screams typical DH.  Mine knows I spend healthy money on my clothes/purses/jewelry....he never asks HOWEVER if he saw a price tag his reaction would be "HORRORS".  I too work so I'm able to finesse purchases and all DH cares about is paying off CC every month IOW no carry over. This we do.

Lisa R's long (STRIPED) cardi was adorbz; she looked adorbz.. This lady's body is just INSAME.  Sorry I disagree with allot of you here. BUT NOT THE QVC cardi...ACK.


----------



## mundodabolsa

In the scene when Erika walks into the Palm to meet her husband watch the waiter who walks down the aisle behind her toward the table.  He's hilarious because he doesn't know if he should stop or keep going and then he breaks character and makes a funny "what?!?" type face and gesture to someone off camera.


----------



## simone72

Prettyn said:


> She did say she works at looking good and money helps.


I think she looks great and is very pretty of course she's had some filler and botox just like all the other ladies and I do like that she doesn't act mean towards the other ladies.


----------



## buzzytoes

I can't figure out if I like Erika or not. I want to like her because she seems mostly normal, but at the same time she is too old to be playing House Music Barbie. Looking at her IG I feel like she is trying to be Madonna of the 90's because she is always posting pics or videos of her and her dancers hanging out. At the same time there are absolutely NO pics of her and her husband. Clearly they are in a business relationship, not so much a marriage, but I don't fault her for that. Not everyone thinks that a love story is the most important thing in life.


----------



## mundodabolsa

buzzytoes said:


> Not everyone thinks that a love story is the most important thing in life.



Yup, and she'll have plenty of time later for a relationship based on love anyhow.


----------



## Prettyn

simone72 said:


> I think she looks great and is very pretty of course she's had some filler and botox just like all the other ladies and I do like that she doesn't act mean towards the other ladies.


She's gorgeous!


----------



## bisousx

Wentworth-Roth said:


> As much as I like Erika G., I don't think hers is a happy marriage. She does not look at her husband with affection and her interaction with him seems tense/strained/cold. Like when they parted at the restaurant they were having lunch at.




They both look happy to me even if it's not a fairytale romance. He's a workaholic and she was a young single mom working as a cocktail waitress. Seems like a mutually beneficial marriage. And at his age, it's doubtful he would replace her for a younger model.


----------



## bisousx

Wow, David grabbed her breast while she was crying. Really?


----------



## swags

bisousx said:


> Wow, David grabbed her breast while she was crying. Really?



I thought that was creepy. He was sad because her implants were going away? I thought he was going to hold her hand not grab her breast.


----------



## bisousx

swags said:


> I thought that was creepy. He was sad because her implants were going away? I thought he was going to hold her hand not grab her breast.



I was sad for her when she woke up from surgery crying and he did NOT know how to comfort her.


----------



## Crystalina

bisousx said:


> I was sad for her when she woke up from surgery crying and he did NOT know how to comfort her.




I know!!! I was shocked and saddened when I saw that! &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

pjhm said:


> Yes, she doesn't even try to hide that she considers GiGi her soulmate-imagine how the other 2 kids felt when they saw this episode-truly pathetic.




When the kids brought soup and sandwiches to her and the grandma, Yolanda rearranged the seating and said "I want Gigi to sit next to me." I think it's because she knows Gigi is getting so famous right now and wants the cameras to see that she is still relevant, without David...now her daughter is much more relevant (in media) than David.


----------



## forever.elise

Crystalina said:


> I know!!! I was shocked and saddened when I saw that! &#9785;&#65039;




I think this is a good point. 

What I've noticed is people in Hollywood are strange. They're conscious is strange, and they just think very differently. I agree that David holding her breast in the car was weird; he was sad to see his hot wife continue to lose her sex appeal, but that's why he wanted her in the first place and he admitted that when he talked about the first time they met.

I don't think it's always important to the super wealthy to care how they come across for basic pedestrians who watch the show. (That's how I think he feels about the viewers) He is totally married to his music and career and is not choosing to make Yolanda his priority..."in sickness or in health..." &#128580;

I think Yolanda is a different bird. Even though she is a supermodel, she still has honest roots in Holland that makes her a bit more grounded. Also she was so willing to strip down to the nitty gritty in order to try anything to get her healthy. 

But here is what I'm thinking...

In that business she knows doing all this stuff to take away from her appearance is shocking and a turn off to her husband. We all think he should have been there for her, and on her WORST day she still looks better than me, in Hollywood, she stopped being good enough, and I think she believes and and accepts that David probably feels that way too.

Such a sad analogy,  but it's like when they put down a racehorse just because of a broken leg![emoji15][emoji20]

And in Hollywood, it seems like both parties just "get this"... 

Weird people.


----------



## imgg

Sweet Fire said:


> I had to turn the channel everytime Yo came on and I really hope she is not back next season. All of that mess is so over the top and it's obvious there is some faking going on for the cameras. I don't blame David for not wanting to be apart of the circus a lot of these women create just for fame and a check. It is truly pathetic to be at that age behaving that way and trying to relive your life through your daughters.
> 
> 
> *I don't feel sorry for Kyle at all because she brought Kim on the show because she finally had the spot light and to show the world she is not the step child sister she is perceived to be in Hollywood. Well it backfired and now she's regretting she ever brought Kim on and it's now forced to choose the show or her family. It'll be interesting to see which one she chooses and I also think this is why Kim keeps acting out because she wants to bring negative attention to Kyle for trying to exploit her. If Kyle comes back next season she'll prove that her intentions were for her and she used Kim*.



Kyle brings up Kim in the conversation, obviously people are going to talk about what Kim did and then gets snippy when her friends ask questions.  Please if its that private why did you bring her on a reality show when you know she is not right in the head!


----------



## Hally

Lisa V seems quite bored by the other women for the most part and I think Erika is there to challenge her.  I doubt Erika will really get under Lisa's skin and Lisa will probably just continue to look down her english nose at Erika and Erika will continue to be smug and self-satisfied while taking jabs at her.   

Meanwhile, Kyle will whine and protest that she doesn't want to talk about Kim even though she was the one who dragged her sister on the show to find her a boyfriend and give her an income.


----------



## horse17

forever.elise said:


> I think this is a good point.
> 
> What I've noticed is people in Hollywood are strange. They're conscious is strange, and they just think very differently. I agree that David holding her breast in the car was weird; he was sad to see his hot wife continue to lose her sex appeal, but that's why he wanted her in the first place and he admitted that when he talked about the first time they met.
> 
> I don't think it's always important to the super wealthy to care how they come across for basic pedestrians who watch the show. (That's how I think he feels about the viewers) He is totally married to his music and career and is not choosing to make Yolanda his priority..."in sickness or in health..." &#128580;
> 
> I think Yolanda is a different bird. Even though she is a supermodel, she still has honest roots in Holland that makes her a bit more grounded. Also she was so willing to strip down to the nitty gritty in order to try anything to get her healthy.
> 
> But here is what I'm thinking...
> 
> In that business she knows doing all this stuff to take away from her appearance is shocking and a turn off to her husband. We all think he should have been there for her, and on her WORST day she still looks better than me, in Hollywood, she stopped being good enough, and I think she believes and and accepts that David probably feels that way too.
> 
> Such a sad analogy,  but it's like when they put down a racehorse just because of a broken leg![emoji15][emoji20]
> 
> And in Hollywood, it seems like both parties just "get this"...
> 
> Weird people.


interesting post...

although I like her, I think lisa and ken are the strangest of the crew...total hollyweird IMO...has anyone ever heard Lisa V mention her parents or family?


----------



## Bagisa

I think Lisa V is estranged from her family.


----------



## lulilu

I find watching David and Yolanda difficult given that we know the outcome.  It's confusing as we don't know if they already agreed on getting a divorce and are going through the motions for the show, or if this is the ugly end.  Sad really.


----------



## Megs

Yolanda's implant looked bad, glad she got it that out!


----------



## guccimamma

bisousx said:


> They both look happy to me even if it's not a fairytale romance. He's a workaholic and she was a young single mom working as a cocktail waitress. Seems like a mutually beneficial marriage. And at his age, it's doubtful he would replace her for a younger model.



i agree, i think they are both very happy with the situation. at least she doesn't walk around calling him her "king". 

so far looks like the best relationship of all, but that always changes as the season goes on....who knows how this will be spun.


----------



## kemilia

Megs said:


> Yolanda's implant looked bad, glad she got it that out!



On Botched, the implants being removed are all so clean, no blood on them at all, which always shocks me (maybe they are rinsed off for the camera?), I would think anything that has been inside a body/boob would have blood on it. 

Yo's implant looked plain nasty and scary. Her falling and that making the implant leak--this was the first I've heard of it, I just thought she was having them removed because of the Lyme disease/immune system thing. If I had implants and thought they had burst based on some sort of trauma to my chest--to the doctor I would go *ASAP*.


----------



## bisousx

kemilia said:


> On Botched, the implants being removed are all so clean, no blood on them at all, which always shocks me (maybe they are rinsed off for the camera?), I would think anything that has been inside a body/boob would have blood on it.
> 
> Yo's implant looked plain nasty and scary. Her falling and that making the implant leak--this was the first I've heard of it, I just thought she was having them removed because of the Lyme disease/immune system thing. *If I had implants and thought they had burst based on some sort of trauma to my chest--to the doctor I would go ASAP*.




The problem is that with silicone, you probably won't know unless you get an MRI.


----------



## Sweet Fire

lulilu said:


> I find watching David and Yolanda difficult given that we know the outcome.  It's confusing as we don't know if they already agreed on getting a divorce and are going through the motions for the show, or if this is the ugly end.  Sad really.


 
David already told Yo he was ending the marriage, the show and news reports are way late on this as David and Yo started discussing divorce 2 years ago. Which is exactly why the talk of the town is she started exaggerating her illness in an attempt to get David not to leave her. However it didn't work and he still decided to file, he's still financially supporting her and will continue to do so until the divorce is final. Those who are thinking David is the bad guy do not know the real story, I do. All of this is for "show" on their behalf, David checked out the marriage long time ago which is evident from his interactions toward her. She needs to accept it and move on because nothing she does is going to change his mind and her latching on to Gigi in an attempt to gain more exposure and relevancy is pathetic. She really has no idea how her actions are effecting her other kids and Bella just recently had plastic surgery and I hope she is not doing this in attempt to gain favor from Yo because the only daughter that matters to her is Gigi.


----------



## limom

Sweet Fire said:


> David already told Yo he was ending the marriage, the show and news reports are way late on this as David and Yo started discussing divorce 2 years ago. Which is exactly why the talk of the town is she started exaggerating her illness in an attempt to get David not to leave her. However it didn't work and he still decided to file, he's still financially supporting her and will continue to do so until the divorce is final. Those who are thinking David is the bad guy do not know the real story, I do. All of this is for "show" on their behalf, David checked out the marriage long time ago which is evident from his interactions toward her. She needs to accept it and move on because nothing she does is going to change his mind and her latching on to Gigi in an attempt to gain more exposure and relevancy is pathetic. She really has no idea how her actions are effecting her other kids and Bella just recently had plastic surgery and I hope she is not doing this in attempt to gain favor from Yo because the only daughter that matters to her is Gigi.



I am all ears.


----------



## guccimamma

Sweet Fire said:


> David already told Yo he was ending the marriage, the show and news reports are way late on this as David and Yo started discussing divorce 2 years ago. Which is exactly why the talk of the town is she started exaggerating her illness in an attempt to get David not to leave her. However it didn't work and he still decided to file, he's still financially supporting her and will continue to do so until the divorce is final. Those who are thinking David is the bad guy do not know the real story, I do. All of this is for "show" on their behalf, David checked out the marriage long time ago which is evident from his interactions toward her. She needs to accept it and move on because nothing she does is going to change his mind and her latching on to Gigi in an attempt to gain more exposure and relevancy is pathetic. She really has no idea how her actions are effecting her other kids and Bella just recently had plastic surgery and I hope she is not doing this in attempt to gain favor from Yo because the only daughter that matters to her is Gigi.



come on over and i will offer you some wine!


----------



## fashiongirl26

Sweet Fire said:


> David already told Yo he was ending the marriage, the show and news reports are way late on this as David and Yo started discussing divorce 2 years ago. Which is exactly why the talk of the town is she started exaggerating her illness in an attempt to get David not to leave her. However it didn't work and he still decided to file, he's still financially supporting her and will continue to do so until the divorce is final. Those who are thinking David is the bad guy do not know the real story, I do. All of this is for "show" on their behalf, David checked out the marriage long time ago which is evident from his interactions toward her. She needs to accept it and move on because nothing she does is going to change his mind and her latching on to Gigi in an attempt to gain more exposure and relevancy is pathetic. She really has no idea how her actions are effecting her other kids and Bella just recently had plastic surgery and I hope she is not doing this in attempt to gain favor from Yo because the only daughter that matters to her is Gigi.




It's tea time. [emoji57]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Megs said:


> Yolanda's implant looked bad, glad she got it that out!


I know - it reminded me of the scene from Alien!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sweet Fire said:


> David already told Yo he was ending the marriage, the show and news reports are way late on this as David and Yo started discussing divorce 2 years ago. Which is exactly why the talk of the town is she started exaggerating her illness in an attempt to get David not to leave her. However it didn't work and he still decided to file, he's still financially supporting her and will continue to do so until the divorce is final. Those who are thinking David is the bad guy do not know the real story, I do. All of this is for "show" on their behalf, David checked out the marriage long time ago which is evident from his interactions toward her. She needs to accept it and move on because nothing she does is going to change his mind and her latching on to Gigi in an attempt to gain more exposure and relevancy is pathetic. She really has no idea how her actions are effecting her other kids and Bella just recently had plastic surgery and I hope she is not doing this in attempt to gain favor from Yo because the only daughter that matters to her is Gigi.



**high five**

David has checked out on two wives when they signed up for reality shows...  just sayin'.

I still don't think her children have Lyme disease.  Lisa seemed shocked when Yo announced it.  Knowing how close she is to Mohammed, it seems like something he would have said.


----------



## Tropigal3

slang said:


> Kyle didn't threaten Lisa. Keep in mind of the editing, they cut from the scene in the Hamptons of them talking to Kyle's talking head interview where she made a general statement - we don't even know when the producers asked her a questions if that statement was made about Lisa V.
> 
> They cut and paste those talking head interviews and facial expressions into the show - we don't even know if they are related to the scene we just watched.



So true!  All of these "reality" type shows are so edited for drama it's sometimes difficult to know what really transpired!



Sweet Fire said:


> So agree and I cringed at the comment she made about getting half in a divorce. She proved who she was at that moment, also it must suck to never know when the day will come that he decides to trade you in for a newer model.
> 
> Lisa thinks she's the only person who knows the "game" you're not the first and won't be the last to use marriage to obtain privilege.



Right?!  I cringed too!  Marriage of convenience.  She conveniently is rich and he conveniently has arm candy.  There's no intimacy.  They seem more like father and daughter, cheek pecks and all.  

Lisa V. is always so direct.  But a 30 year age gap compared to a 17 year gap is a big difference IMO.  Ken just looks like an older husband whereas Erika's husband looks like he could be her dad.  I've never been attracted to anyone that much older than me, most is 6 years.


----------



## mundodabolsa

kemilia said:


> Yo's implant looked plain nasty and scary. Her falling and that making the implant leak--this was the first I've heard of it, I just thought she was having them removed because of the Lyme disease/immune system thing. If I had implants and thought they had burst based on some sort of trauma to my chest--to the doctor I would go *ASAP*.



She said she had the implant that ruptured from the fall ten years ago removed and then replaced at the time.   It's confusing, she didn't clarify if the free-floating silicone was from that implant that ruptured 10 years ago and not found then or from the new one.  When we saw the actual implant, it had all that silicone oozing out of it, so it's even more confusing.  Did she have the bad luck of having two separate implants that leaked??


----------



## horse17

Sweet Fire said:


> David already told Yo he was ending the marriage, the show and news reports are way late on this as David and Yo started discussing divorce 2 years ago. Which is exactly why the talk of the town is she started exaggerating her illness in an attempt to get David not to leave her. However it didn't work and he still decided to file, he's still financially supporting her and will continue to do so until the divorce is final. Those who are thinking David is the bad guy do not know the real story, I do. All of this is for "show" on their behalf, David checked out the marriage long time ago which is evident from his interactions toward her. She needs to accept it and move on because nothing she does is going to change his mind and her latching on to Gigi in an attempt to gain more exposure and relevancy is pathetic. She really has no idea how her actions are effecting her other kids and Bella just recently had plastic surgery and I hope she is not doing this in attempt to gain favor from Yo because the only daughter that matters to her is Gigi.


 soooo, David is a peach?


----------



## tomz_grl

I doubt that...


----------



## susieserb

Multiple divorce' walking yet again and we are surprised?   NOPE.


----------



## coconutsboston

mundodabolsa said:


> She said she had the implant that ruptured from the fall ten years ago removed and then replaced at the time.   It's confusing, she didn't clarify if the free-floating silicone was from that implant that ruptured 10 years ago and not found then or from the new one.  When we saw the actual implant, it had all that silicone oozing out of it, so it's even more confusing.  Did she have the bad luck of having two separate implants that leaked??


Yeesh, that would be some bad luck!  10 years ago was when the entire silicone rupturing/migrating scare was going on and doctors were touting saline, too.


----------



## Tropigal3

From what I've read and seen BEFORE the show I never cared for David Foster as a person.  He seemed kind of like a jerk.  The show made him seem nicer, but I guess my first impression was correct.

I still like Yolanda and don't think she is faking her illness.  I mean why would she make her marriage worst by faking it and NOT be able to do fun, interesting and wifely things just to get David to feel sorry for her and stay?  That would put more strain on the marriage and make it worst imo.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Tropigal3 said:


> From what I've read and seen BEFORE the show I never cared for David Foster as a person.  He seemed kind of like a jerk.  The show made him seem nicer, but I guess my first impression was correct.
> 
> I still like Yolanda and don't think she is faking her illness.  I mean why would she make her marriage worst by faking it and NOT be able to do fun, interesting and wifely things just to get David to feel sorry for her and stay?  That would put more strain on the marriage and make it worst imo.



I agree with you. I never believed the arguments that she faked her illness in order to make David feel guilty and stay with her.  Worse thing she could do - especially with him - he is not an empathetic guy. I do believe she is ill (what exactly, I don't know and I do believe there is a strong psychological component). Anyways, I hope she gets better and I really am tired of this being played out on TV.  I watch RH to escape into silly drama, and to see ideally beautiful clothes, homes and parties, not ugly divorces and devastating illnesses.


----------



## susieserb

canuckbaglover said:


> i agree with you. I never believed the arguments that she faked her illness in order to make david feel guilty and stay with her.  Worse thing she could do - especially with him - he is not an empathetic guy. I do believe she is ill (what exactly, i don't know and i do believe there is a strong psychological component). Anyways, i hope she gets better and i really am tired of this being played out on tv.  I watch rh to escape into silly drama, and to see ideally beautiful clothes, homes and parties, *not ugly divorces and devastating illnesses*.



amen


----------



## horse17

canuckbaglover said:


> i agree with you. I never believed the arguments that she faked her illness in order to make david feel guilty and stay with her.  Worse thing she could do - especially with him - he is not an empathetic guy. I do believe she is ill (what exactly, i don't know and i do believe there is a strong psychological component). Anyways, i hope she gets better and i really am tired of this being played out on tv.  I watch rh to escape into silly drama, and to see ideally beautiful clothes, homes and parties, not ugly divorces and devastating illnesses.


ita


----------



## VickyB

David groping Yo's breast prior to surgery was beyond insensitive - he may as well have sung thanks for memories while doing it.

I'm not shocked that LisaR, Kyle, Kim have gotten waxed on the show. What does shock me is that they haven't had laser hair removal!!!!!!!!! I had it done on legs, under arms, bikini and upper lip a number of years ago and it's just the best!!!! Haven't had to think about unwanted hair in years!


----------



## cdtracing

VickyB said:


> David groping Yo's breast prior to surgery was beyond insensitive - he may as well have sung thanks for memories while doing it.
> 
> I'm not shocked that LisaR, Kyle, Kim have gotten waxed on the show. What does shock me is that they haven't had laser hair removal!!!!!!!!! I had it done on legs, under arms, bikini and upper lip a number of years ago and it's just the best!!!! Haven't had to think about unwanted hair in years!



I thought about that, too.  Laser hair removal works best on dark pigmented hair.  If you are blonde or going grey, it's not as effective.  My bet is, given the ladies ages, there may be more grey or faded pigment hair in the nether regions.  JMO


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> I thought about that, too.  Laser hair removal works best on dark pigmented hair.  If you are blonde or going grey, it's not as effective.  My bet is, given the ladies ages, there may be more grey or faded pigment hair in the nether regions.  JMO



LOL! True that it works best for dark hair, but I don't think these gals would be going totally grey in their nether regions at their ages that it wouldn't work for them. I have a few friends that still wax and complain on a monthly basis about how much it hurts, the rashes they get and the constant maintenance. I just smh.


----------



## coconutsboston

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree with you. I never believed the arguments that she faked her illness in order to make David feel guilty and stay with her.  Worse thing she could do - especially with him - he is not an empathetic guy. I do believe she is ill (what exactly, I don't know and I do believe there is a strong psychological component). Anyways, I hope she gets better and I really am tired of this being played out on TV.  I watch RH to escape into silly drama, and to see ideally beautiful clothes, homes and parties, not ugly divorces and devastating illnesses.


SO this.  I would hate my illness being broadcast on TV in the first place, and not just for the myriad of vanity reasons...UNLESS it helped someone somehow.


----------



## limom

The only reason why she could possibly exaggerate her illness is to get more money at settlement,IMO 
From watching the show, she seemed more into him than he was , and all her "my love" and all that nonsense was nauseating to watch.
I wonder if David Foster got as annoyed as I was watching.
Who will be the next Mrs Foster?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> The only reason why she could possibly exaggerate her illness is to get more money at settlement,IMO
> From watching the show, she seemed more into him than he was , and all her "my love" and all that nonsense was nauseating to watch.
> I wonder if David Foster got as annoyed as I was watching.
> Who will be the next Mrs Foster?



I can't believe they wouldn't have a prenup after all Yo was David's 3rd wife I believe. And she's been divorced as well, so I'm not sure how her exaggerating her illness would get her more money at settlement, you would think that the lawyers hammered out everything before they married.  I agree with you that alll of her "my love" was annoying (though I think David secretly ate it up - I think he has a huge ego that needs to be constantly stroked).

I'm sure there will be a next Mrs Foster but she should go in with her eyes wide open - its doubtful she'll be the last.


----------



## limom

David Foster is also paying for all her treatments.
Since he is a public figure, she has him by the balls IMO.
How can he not be generous with his poor ailing wife?
Yoyo is no dummy.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree with you. I never believed the arguments that she faked her illness in order to make David feel guilty and stay with her.  Worse thing she could do - especially with him - he is not an empathetic guy. I do believe she is ill (what exactly, I don't know and I do believe there is a strong psychological component). Anyways, I hope she gets better and I really am tired of this being played out on TV.  I watch RH to escape into silly drama, and to see ideally beautiful clothes, homes and parties, not ugly divorces and devastating illnesses.



I agree with you, but actually I am interested in seeing Yolanda and her treatments.   That white party they featured on the last episode was nothing I wished to see.  It looked like a low budget fiasco.  And that motel!  You can't tell me Lisa V wasn't really annoyed that they put her up there.   I read the Yelp reviews on the place and they primarily say that it is a weekend club for partiers who wish to crash after a drunken night.  You cannot escape the speakers; they are everywhere and go on until 3AM!

http://www.yelp.com/biz/capri-southampton-2


----------



## limom

One of the reviewer called it "Club Capri".
yes, those ladies are not exactly the target market but they had to know what they were walking into.


----------



## Tropigal3

CanuckBagLover said:


> *I can't believe they wouldn't have a prenup after all Yo was David's 3rd wife I believe. *And she's been divorced as well, so I'm not sure how her exaggerating her illness would get her more money at settlement, you would think that the lawyers hammered out everything before they married.  I agree with you that alll of her "my love" was annoying (though I think David secretly ate it up - I think he has a huge ego that needs to be constantly stroked).
> 
> I'm sure there will be a next Mrs Foster but she should go in with her eyes wide open - its doubtful she'll be the last.



Yup!  



limom said:


> David Foster is also paying for all her treatments.
> Since he is a public figure, she has him by the balls IMO.
> How can he not be generous with his poor ailing wife?
> Yoyo is no dummy.



And he should pay for any and all treatments, after all he made vows to her.  Never mind that he is a "serial wed-er".  The very least he should do is take care of whatever she needs to help her get better.


----------



## limom

[QUOTE


And he should pay for any and all treatments, after all he made vows to her.  Never mind that he is a "serial wed-er".  The very least he should do is take care of whatever she needs to help her get better.[/QUOTE]

True but he claims to still be paying even after being legally separated.
I would think that it goes beyond his obligation, don't you think?


----------



## Love Of My Life

limom said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> 
> And he should pay for any and all treatments, after all he made vows to her.  Never mind that he is a "serial wed-er".  The very least he should do is take care of whatever she needs to help her get better.


 
True but he claims to still be paying even after being legally separated.
I would think that it goes beyond his obligation, don't you think?[/QUOTE]


Marriage vows:: in sickness & in health til death do us part

He is really a very sad human being... No one deserves to be left during
a time of being ill & so incapacitated as Yo is.. she says she can't see,
focus & basically can't do many day to day normal routine activites..

And paying for her medical bills probably eases his "conscious"

Living with someone who is ill is not easy under the best circumstances
(full time care, etc) but really, leaving her says alot about his character..


----------



## cdtracing

beekmanhill said:


> I agree with you, but actually I am interested in seeing Yolanda and her treatments.   That white party they featured on the last episode was nothing I wished to see.  It looked like a low budget fiasco.  And that motel!  You can't tell me Lisa V wasn't really annoyed that they put her up there.   I read the Yelp reviews on the place and they primarily say that it is a weekend club for partiers who wish to crash after a drunken night.  You cannot escape the speakers; they are everywhere and go on until 3AM!
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/capri-southampton-2



Frankly, I thought the White Party was cheesy & looked like they were hosting it at a Holiday Inn.  From what I have read, this hotel is a party hotel, not an elegant hotel or venue.  I thought the food looked cheesy & cheap.  I would think the magazine & Bravo could have found a better place to have this party.  I also read that while the party was attended by some of the RHNY, they did not mingle with the RHBH.  I thought that was a little odd.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

^ Well they took a couple of pictures together:


----------



## limom

hotshot said:


> True but he claims to still be paying even after being legally separated.
> I would think that it goes beyond his obligation, don't you think?


 

Marriage vows:: in sickness & in health til death do us part

He is really a very sad human being... No one deserves to be left during
a time of being ill & so incapacitated as Yo is.. she says she can't see,
focus & basically can't do many day to day normal routine activites..

And paying for her medical bills probably eases his "conscious"

Living with someone who is ill is not easy under the best circumstances
(full time care, etc) but really, leaving her says alot about his character..[/QUOTE]

I agree that he is very callous and of course, no one deserves to be left while sick however maybe there is more to it..
It is so hard to believe that she is as incapacitated as she says when she is constantly  posting pictures of herself doing strenuous activities.
She is so freaking annoying at this point.
And he is such a major douche bag.


----------



## beekmanhill

cdtracing said:


> Frankly, I thought the White Party was cheesy & looked like they were hosting it at a Holiday Inn.  From what I have read, this hotel is a party hotel, not an elegant hotel or venue.  I thought the food looked cheesy & cheap.  I would think the magazine & Bravo could have found a better place to have this party.  I also read that while the party was attended by some of the RHNY, they did not mingle with the RHBH.  I thought that was a little odd.



Bravo got two for the price of one.  Maybe RhofNY was filming too.  ANd don't forget, they visit Bethenny.  

That magazine is in the free newspaper racks and consists of a few celebrity puff pieces and  real estate and cosmetic dermatologist advertising.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> I agree with you, but actually I am interested in seeing Yolanda and her treatments.   That white party they featured on the last episode was nothing I wished to see.  It looked like a low budget fiasco.  And that motel!  You can't tell me Lisa V wasn't really annoyed that they put her up there.   I read the Yelp reviews on the place and they primarily say that it is a weekend club for partiers who wish to crash after a drunken night.  You cannot escape the speakers; they are everywhere and go on until 3AM!
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/capri-southampton-2



I wouldn't mind so much about seeing Yolanda's treatments if she would actually explain what she was doing and how they were supposed to help, instead I feel she's trying everything under the sun and I'm left clueless. I fear that she is setting a bad example for anyone who is suffering from lyme disease.  If someone who is suffering from lyme disease saw that shot of her closet filled with god-knows what drugs and supplements, they may think I need that too!  I am very skeptical about the need for all that medication and her colonics etc.  

She also has this pity-pity me attitude - which part of me really gets - she's been through a divorce; she's been  sick but after a while I get tired seeing it - I've suffering from health issues which leave me in chronic pain and there are days where I throw a pity party for myself too but I am learning the hard way that it in the long run that is not helpful to myself or my health. Seeing Yolanda's behavior on the show has really made me more aware of my own mental attitude (so I guees that's one good thing about her being on the show).

I agree with the white party - it did look like a low budget fiasco.  I don't blame Kyle and the others for leaving but they should have called Lisa ahead of time (leaving a note seemed like a producer engineered plot line to develop some drama).  I understand why Lisa felt that she couldn't have left since she was the sponsored guest even if she was unhappy.  White parties seem so cliche now in any event but I would like to see some truly glamorous events.


----------



## cdtracing

beekmanhill said:


> Bravo got two for the price of one.  Maybe RhofNY was filming too.  ANd don't forget, they visit Bethenny.
> 
> That magazine is in the free newspaper racks and consists of a few celebrity puff pieces and  real estate and cosmetic dermatologist advertising.



That's possible but it still looked cheap & low budget to me.  The motel/hotel doesn't look like a place that ladies would stay at.  It looked like something thrown in at the last minute to take up time.  It's just not an event on the scale that I would see the ladies flying across country to attend.  I wonder if Lisa will stay there for the whole trip or will she move into the house with the rest of the ladies for the remainder of the trip?  Yes, they visit Bethany but isn't there enough Hampton drama in the NY franchise?  I suppose Bethany has something in her contract that lets her cross over housewives franchises for more exposure.  She does seem to be favored by Andy.


----------



## beekmanhill

cdtracing said:


> That's possible but it still looked cheap & low budget to me.  The motel/hotel doesn't look like a place that ladies would stay at.  It looked like something thrown in at the last minute to take up time.  It's just not an event on the scale that I would see the ladies flying across country to attend.  I wonder if Lisa will stay there for the whole trip or will she move into the house with the rest of the ladies for the remainder of the trip?  Yes, they visit Bethany but isn't there enough Hampton drama in the NY franchise?  I suppose Bethany has something in her contract that lets her cross over housewives franchises for more exposure.  She does seem to be favored by Andy.



Oh, there is no doubt it was cheap and low budget and a glorified dance club, not a real hotel.  Didn't you read my link to Yelp reviews above?

What I found funny was Lisa's attempt to make it seem as if it were just fine and up to her standards.  The other women hightailed it out, and I didn't blame them. I wouldn't stay there. 

Bethenny probably contractually  has a clause that puts an SG plug into all the franchises.  Of course they have the hook that she "baby sat" Paris and Nicky way back when.


----------



## GoGlam

Just realized something Yolanda said doesn't make any sense at all.  She was talking about taking out her breast implants and that breastfeeding children as a women with breast implants can cause issues (for mom and child).  She then goes to the example that Bella and Anwar have suppressed immune systems.. Then says they've been struggling with Lyme disease for a few years.  So which is it? Is their immune system having issues Bc of you breast feeding them or because they now have Lyme.  Label me confused.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Someone may have mentioned this, but maybe Yolanda is suffering from depression?  I don't doubt she is sick, but if she's doing all of these treatments and nothing is helping maybe she's looking in the wrong places.  I have several family members who have dealt with severe depression and it can make you physically ill, exhausted, sick and so often people don't want to acknowledge that is the problem.  I could be completely wrong but given the kids leaving the house, the marriage falling apart, so much media attention/drama, I could see that aggravating or worsening depression.  JMO though.


----------



## Crystalina

I think deep down Yolanda knows her leaking breast implants caused her issues.

Maybe she originally thought it was Lyme disease but perhaps she can't stand to look stupid by admitting the poor choice of implants caused her demise.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> Just realized something Yolanda said doesn't make any sense at all.  She was talking about taking out her breast implants and that breastfeeding children as a women with breast implants can cause issues (for mom and child).  She then goes to the example that Bella and Anwar have suppressed immune systems.. Then says they've been struggling with Lyme disease for a few years.  So which is it? Is their immune system having issues Bc of you breast feeding them or because they now have Lyme.  Label me confused.



You're not confused, Yo is just talking in circles



Crystalina said:


> I think deep down Yolanda knows her leaking breast implants caused her issues.
> 
> Maybe she originally thought it was Lyme disease but perhaps she can't stand to look stupid by admitting the poor choice of implants caused her demise.



I keep saying this!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Crystalina said:


> I think deep down Yolanda knows her leaking breast implants caused her issues.
> 
> Maybe she originally thought it was Lyme disease but perhaps she can't stand to look stupid by admitting the poor choice of implants caused her demise.







DC-Cutie said:


> You're not confused, Yo is just talking in circles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep saying this!!!




I think you're both right!


----------



## Longchamp

Smart ladies here.

Rumor has it Dr. Feng did a Lyme titer on Yo.  Might be why Yo has backed down on the cause of her "illness."
But Feng has her own agendas to push.


----------



## krasavitza

^Pardon my ignorance, whats a lyme titer?


----------



## krasavitza

Sweet Fire said:


> David already told Yo he was ending the marriage, the show and news reports are way late on this as David and Yo started discussing divorce 2 years ago. Which is exactly why the talk of the town is she started exaggerating her illness in an attempt to get David not to leave her. However it didn't work and he still decided to file, he's still financially supporting her and will continue to do so until the divorce is final. Those who are thinking David is the bad guy do not know the real story, I do. All of this is for "show" on their behalf, David checked out the marriage long time ago which is evident from his interactions toward her. She needs to accept it and move on because nothing she does is going to change his mind and her latching on to Gigi in an attempt to gain more exposure and relevancy is pathetic. She really has no idea how her actions are effecting her other kids and Bella just recently had plastic surgery and I hope she is not doing this in attempt to gain favor from Yo because the only daughter that matters to her is Gigi.



What kind of plastic surgery did Bella have? I looked at her recent instagram pics and there looks to be a ever so slight difference, but im not sure what's changed. Also, I find her features much more balanced, striking and model-esque than Gigi's. I almost don't find Gigi attractive at all. Between those chubby/cherub cheeks and boyish voice, she does nothing for me. I also think Bella is a carbon copy of Yolanda in her haydays, just with darker hair. Anyone else see that? Surprised she's not Yolanda's golden child!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

krasavitza said:


> ^Pardon my ignorance, whats a lyme titer?



According to Google it is a test for Lyme antibodies in a person's blood. "The first test is a Lyme titer which looks for antibodies in the blood".


----------



## girlonthecoast

krasavitza said:


> What kind of plastic surgery did Bella have? I looked at her recent instagram pics and there looks to be a ever so slight difference, but im not sure what's changed. Also, I find her features much more balanced, striking and model-esque than Gigi's. I almost don't find Gigi attractive at all. Between those chubby/cherub cheeks and boyish voice, she does nothing for me. I also think Bella is a carbon copy of Yolanda in her haydays, just with darker hair. Anyone else see that? Surprised she's not Yolanda's golden child!


I also think Bella is much more interesting to look at than Gigi but there's something about Bella that is more plain looking. Maybe I've just been over exposed to Gigi.

I've heard them both give interviews where they say they owe their distinctive looks to being half Palestinian and are grateful that the modeling world was ready for their look. 

I'm wondering if anyone can point out what features they have that are indicative of them being half Palestinian?


----------



## bisousx

girlonthecoast said:


> I also think Bella is much more interesting to look at than Gigi but there's something about Bella that is more plain looking. Maybe I've just been over exposed to Gigi.
> 
> I've heard them both give interviews where they say they owe their distinctive looks to being half Palestinian and are grateful that the modeling world was ready for their look.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can point out what features they have that are indicative of them being half Palestinian?




I've seen a lot of photos of gorgeousssss women from the middle east who have those striking green eyes that the Hadid kids have. 

Of course.. people are going to say, well lots of people have pretty eyes. I think they're just trying to thank their dad's genes for their exotic look.


----------



## susieserb

Lisa R looks hot and yet seemingly fresh here  for the GG's last night.
Her figure is off the charts.


----------



## Sassys

cdtracing said:


> *That's possible but it still looked cheap & low budget to me.  The motel/hotel doesn't look like a place that ladies would stay at.  It looked like something thrown in at the last minute to take up time.*  It's just not an event on the scale that I would see the ladies flying across country to attend.  I wonder if Lisa will stay there for the whole trip or will she move into the house with the rest of the ladies for the remainder of the trip?  Yes, they visit Bethany but isn't there enough Hampton drama in the NY franchise?  I suppose Bethany has something in her contract that lets her cross over housewives franchises for more exposure.  She does seem to be favored by Andy.



South Hampton is very small and not many hotels, they don't have be skyscraper hotels (Hyatts, Hilton) in the south Hampton, because 98% of people own or rent homes when they are there, so there is no need for many hotels. The hotel they showed, is very typical for the Hamptons. Everyone thinks the Hamptons is this mega rich town, Yes there are wealthy people there and mansions, but there are regular folks born and raised their who have no idea what it feels like to live in a mansion, nor are they rich.


----------



## Ladybug09

susieserb said:


> Lisa R looks hot and yet seemingly fresh here  for the GG's last night.
> Her figure is off the charts.


She looks basic to me with dated hair.


----------



## Nishi621

Sassys said:


> South Hampton is very small and not many hotels, they don't have be skyscraper hotels (Hyatts, Hilton) in the south Hampton, because 98% of people own or rent homes when they are there, so there is no need for many hotels. The hotel they showed, is very typical for the Hamptons. Everyone thinks the Hamptons is this mega rich town, Yes there are wealthy people there and mansions, but there are regular folks born and raised their who have no idea what it feels like to live in a mansion, nor are they rich.


Right, I have never, ever known anyone to stay in a hotel in the Hamptons!

Everyone either owns a house there, knows someone with a house there, or rents a house for the season. The few hotels are tiny, little dinky looking ones.


----------



## pjhm

susieserb said:


> Lisa R looks hot and yet seemingly fresh here  for the GG's last night.
> 
> Her figure is off the charts.




Yes, that's the best I've seen her look.


----------



## guccimamma

sleep/comfortable bed/quiet room is my luxury, and i wouldn't spend a day at that motel.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> South Hampton is very small and not many hotels, they don't have be skyscraper hotels (Hyatts, Hilton) in the south Hampton, because 98% of people own or rent homes when they are there, so there is no need for many hotels. The hotel they showed, is very typical for the Hamptons. Everyone thinks the Hamptons is this mega rich town, Yes there are wealthy people there and mansions, but there are regular folks born and raised their who have no idea what it feels like to live in a mansion, nor are they rich.



I understand that the Hamptons is basically a small town area with people who live & raise their families there.  I did not mean to come across as not understanding that.  The Hamptons is the East coast place for the wealthy to vacation & yes, most either own a home there or rent a home.  That's what I didn't understand.  If the magazine & Bravo wanted a red carpet type event for this season, why did they not rent a home for the event.  It could have been organized, catered & a big publicity draw.  Honestly, that's what I thought they would have done.  I'm sure the Hamptons are like other resort/vacation destinations where a lot of revenue comes from tourist money spent during the vacation season.


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> I understand that the Hamptons is basically a small town area with people who live & raise their families there.  I did not mean to come across as not understanding that.  The Hamptons is the East coast place for the wealthy to vacation & yes, most either own a home there or rent a home.  That's what I didn't understand.  If the magazine & Bravo wanted a red carpet type event for this season, why did they not rent a home for the event.  It could have been organized, catered & a big publicity draw.  Honestly, that's what I thought they would have done.  I'm sure the Hamptons are like other resort/vacation destinations where a lot of revenue comes from tourist money spent during the vacation season.



The hotel comped the show, IMO.
It is just product placement, IMO.

Tons of money is made during the season..
Same as any resort area.


----------



## beekmanhill

cdtracing said:


> I understand that the Hamptons is basically a small town area with people who live & raise their families there.  I did not mean to come across as not understanding that.  The Hamptons is the East coast place for the wealthy to vacation & yes, most either own a home there or rent a home.  That's what I didn't understand.  If the magazine & Bravo wanted a red carpet type event for this season, why did they not rent a home for the event.  It could have been organized, catered & a big publicity draw.  Honestly, that's what I thought they would have done.  I'm sure the Hamptons are like other resort/vacation destinations where a lot of revenue comes from tourist money spent during the vacation season.



Almost made me wonder if Bravo was taking Lisa down a peg or two.


----------



## slang

I don't blame the ladies who left the "party hotel" - I too need sleep & food. No way I could compromise on that, but I don't see how that is Lisa V's fault. She didn't plan the party, that was probably Bravo coming up with a storyline for her.

Is it hard on such short notice to rent a beautiful house like Mauricio did for Kyle? I would've thought all the nice properties would have been booked for the season. That seemed weird to me, like it was planned in advance but I know nothing about the Hampton's so I could be off base...


----------



## cdtracing

beekmanhill said:


> Almost made me wonder if Bravo was taking Lisa down a peg or two.



I had that thought, too.  It's obvious from past seasons, this motel is not up to the same level that Lisa V is use to & I just thought her acting like this place is absolutely wonderful seemed a little odd.



slang said:


> I don't blame the ladies who left the "party hotel" - I too need sleep & food. No way I could compromise on that, but I don't see how that is Lisa V's fault. She didn't plan the party, that was probably Bravo coming up with a storyline for her.
> 
> Is it hard on such short notice to rent a beautiful house like Mauricio did for Kyle? I would've thought all the nice properties would have been booked for the season. That seemed weird to me, like it was planned in advance but I know nothing about the Hampton's so I could be off base...



I don't blame the ladies from leaving either.  I, too, am past my Party, Party years & need to sleep as well.  Them leaving was no way Lisa V's fault.  I just wonder if Lisa continued to stay at the motel after the "event" was over.  Once it was done, she would have no obligation to stay there. JMO

And I wondered about how quick Mauricio was able to acquire that house for Kyle & the girls.  I, too, would have thought all the water front properties would have booked up for the season.  Just seemed awfully coincidental that the were able to find this great house on the water on such short notice.   I guess it pays to have connections.


----------



## Prettyn

cdtracing said:


> I had that thought, too.  It's obvious from past seasons, this motel is not up to the same level that Lisa V is use to & I just thought her acting like this place is absolutely wonderful seemed a little odd.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame the ladies from leaving either.  I, too, am past my Party, Party years & need to sleep as well.  Them leaving was no way Lisa V's fault.  I just wonder if Lisa continued to stay at the motel after the "event" was over.  Once it was done, she would have no obligation to stay there. JMO
> 
> And I wondered about how quick Mauricio was able to acquire that house for Kyle & the girls.  I, too, would have thought all the water front properties would have booked up for the season.  Just seemed awfully coincidental that the were able to find this great house on the water on such short notice.   I guess it pays to have connections.


That house had to be a set up.


----------



## krissa

He's in real estate and it was his wife and friends staying there for a few days. It could've been a favor by someone who doesn't rent it to strangers but wasn't using it at the time.


----------



## cdtracing

Prettyn said:


> That house had to be a set up.



That's what I'm thinking.  I'm sure a lot of those homes that are rented out are reserved a year in advance.


----------



## Graw

cdtracing said:


> That's what I'm thinking.  I'm sure a lot of those homes that are rented out are reserved a year in advance.




Lots, but not all.  There are people who don't rent their summer home at all and let friends stay, which Mauricio might be a friend.  I would believe it was a home on the market that someone saw as an opportunity to be featured on tv as opposed to a set up. 



slang said:


> I don't blame the ladies who left the "party hotel" - I too need sleep & food. No way I could compromise on that, but I don't see how that is Lisa V's fault. She didn't plan the party, that was probably Bravo coming up with a storyline for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it hard on such short notice to rent a beautiful house like Mauricio did for Kyle? I would've thought all the nice properties would have been booked for the season. That seemed weird to me, like it was planned in advance but I know nothing about the Hampton's so I could be off base...




I don't think it was a set up.  Eileen doesn't strike me as the type to play Bravo games.  Stay here for 1 hour then leave for more suitable accommodations. Also you don't have to be a VIP to obtain a house in the Hamptons for a few days in an instant. It helps that Mauricio has friends, but it didn't seem pre planned.


----------



## beekmanhill

Graw said:


> Lots, but not all.  There are people who don't rent their summer home at all and let friends stay, which Mauricio might be a friend.  I would believe it was a home on the market that someone saw as an opportunity to be featured on tv as opposed to a set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it was a set up.  Eileen doesn't strike me as the type to play Bravo games.  Stay here for 1 hour then leave for more suitable accommodations. Also you don't have to be a VIP to obtain a house in the Hamptons for a few days in an instant. It helps that Mauricio has friends, but it didn't seem pre planned.



Yeah, I sort of figured Mauricio had real estate friends.  It was probably a fully staged house up for sale.  

Hey, Jill would have put them up.   She has open house almost every weekend at her Hamptons house.  That would have been a hoot.


----------



## Graw

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, I sort of figured Mauricio had real estate friends.  It was probably a fully staged house up for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Jill would have put them up.   She has open house almost every weekend at her Hamptons house.  That would have been a hoot.




And free media coverage by Bravo!  I'm sure she would have hosted the Bh girls!


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, I sort of figured Mauricio had real estate friends.  It was probably a fully staged house up for sale.
> 
> Hey, Jill would have put them up.   She has open house almost every weekend at her Hamptons house.  That would have been a hoot.



Did Jill not sell her Hampton's house? It was beautiful!


----------



## Crystalina

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks basic to me with dated hair.




I totally agree. I think she looks haggard and very 90s.


----------



## susieserb

Crystalina said:


> I totally agree. I think she looks haggard and very 90s.


At 52 I guess haggard can be a part of the equation (to some degree).  In my world 52 year olds do NOT look like this??

I'm giving it to Lisa, her figure rivals gals in their 20's.  Also I love the way her bosom looks natural in this shot.


----------



## Crystalina

susieserb said:


> At 52 I guess haggard can be a part of the equation (to some degree).  In my world 52 year olds do NOT look like this??
> 
> I'm giving it to Lisa, her figure rivals gals in their 20's.  Also I love the way her bosom looks natural in this shot.




Uh huh.

She still looks dated.


----------



## horse17

susieserb said:


> Lisa R looks hot and yet seemingly fresh here  for the GG's last night.
> Her figure is off the charts.


I agree..I dont think she looks haggard,  but I think her face can look ttoo overdone..with the PS/botox/etc..
I think her hair style looks great on her and she looks fabulous in clothes...she has a much different look than most of the other housewives..


----------



## susieserb

horse17 said:


> I agree..I dont think she looks haggard,  but I think her face can look ttoo overdone..with the PS/botox/etc..
> I think her hair style looks great on her and she looks fabulous in clothes...she has a much different look than most of the other housewives..


Definitely!  All th HW's from each franchise wear the same hairstyle more or less year in and year out.  Same shapes for the most part with some tweaking here and there.  Lisa's tweak is good, really suits her for this event.


----------



## dooneybaby

Did Eileen's husband really have a cow because she bought a $500 dress? Shut up about it Vince!


----------



## limom

horse17 said:


> I agree..I dont think she looks haggard,  but I think her face can look ttoo overdone..with the PS/botox/etc..
> I think her hair style looks great on her and she looks fabulous in clothes...she has a much different look than most of the other housewives..



I agree with you that she is a fabulous looking Woman for the most part, however the dress that she is wearing looks like something that Toni Braxton wore in the early 2000's Grammy.
As far as the hair, it is her signature so it works , IMO.


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> Did Jill not sell her Hampton's house? It was beautiful!



JIll has had a new house for about three years.  She entertains a lot, has gangs of people over on the weekend, calls it Camp Zarin.  Its a very modern house.  Not to my taste, but it is beautiful.  I like the old style Hamptons homes.

She is still in this house, even though they supposedly rented it for only one year three summers ago.  

http://hamptons.curbed.com/archives...d_bayfront_in_shinnecock_hills_asks_8275m.php


----------



## minimom

I read some awful reviews of the "motel" they stayed at and one poster indicated that it was owned my Mark Geragos.    If true, given all the high profile cases he is involved in, it would make sense he would want the publicity.


----------



## guccimamma

wonder if vince gets money from his late father's dog food company. i have auto-delivery on that stuff in 30 pound bags.


----------



## tomz_grl

guccimamma said:


> wonder if vince gets money from his late father's dog food company. i have auto-delivery on that stuff in 30 pound bags.



Which dog food is that?


----------



## pjhm

tomz_grl said:


> Which dog food is that?




Natural Balance


----------



## girlonthecoast

I wonder if Mauricio and Rick Hilton finally got rid of the bad blood since I just read Hilton and Hyland and The Agency are co-listing the Playboy Mansion. Maybe business does heal all wounds.


----------



## guccimamma

beekmanhill said:


> JIll has had a new house for about three years.  She entertains a lot, has gangs of people over on the weekend, calls it Camp Zarin.  Its a very modern house.  Not to my taste, but it is beautiful.  I like the old style Hamptons homes.
> 
> She is still in this house, even though they supposedly rented it for only one year three summers ago.
> 
> http://hamptons.curbed.com/archives...d_bayfront_in_shinnecock_hills_asks_8275m.php



nice house! except the kitchen looks like it belongs in a tract home.


----------



## slang

girlonthecoast said:


> I wonder if Mauricio and Rick Hilton finally got rid of the bad blood since I just read Hilton and Hyland and The Agency are co-listing the Playboy Mansion. Maybe business does heal all wounds.



Good for Mauricio, glad he is killing it on his own!

I just read he was ranked #3 top agent in the US for 2015, and ranked #1 in California. He is ranked just ahead of the co-lister from H&H, so no wonder they wanted both to list the Playboy Mansion


----------



## pinky7129

Yolanda Foster has officially filed for divorce from David Foster, according to court documents obtained by PEOPLE.  


http://www.people.com/article/yolanda-foster-files-divorce?xid=socialflow_twitter_peoplemag


----------



## sgj99

the dynamic between Eileen and her husband is just awful, i don't get those two at all!  he's not very nice to her and she just lets it go - he just snips and b*tches about everything.


----------



## lp640

It's so funny how much deception there is re: where people truly live.   Despite Erika's "everyone in this town [Beverly Hills]" speak, the dirty little secret is she doesn't live anywhere near Beverly Hills.
They live in Pasadena, and the price of their mansion is average in terms of Bravo housewives.  It's even cheaper than that apartment Bethenney downgraded to post-Jason.

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/100-Los-Altos-Dr-Pasadena-CA-91105/20856618_zpid/

I don't think they're anywhere near as rich as she tries to portray.  She's no Lisa.  And I very highly doubt they own private jets and simply charter them, especially when cameras are rolling.


----------



## lulilu

Does anyone know what the black and silver bracelet Lisa R is wearing at the wine testing?


----------



## DiorT

lp640 said:


> It's so funny how much deception there is re: where people truly live.   Despite Erika's "everyone in this town [Beverly Hills]" speak, the dirty little secret is she doesn't live anywhere near Beverly Hills.
> They live in Pasadena, and the price of their mansion is average in terms of Bravo housewives.  It's even cheaper than that apartment Bethenney downgraded to post-Jason.
> 
> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/100-Los-Altos-Dr-Pasadena-CA-91105/20856618_zpid/
> 
> I don't think they're anywhere near as rich as she tries to portray.  She's no Lisa.  And I very highly doubt they own private jets and simply charter them, especially when cameras are rolling.



Interesting...this house is about 7,000 sq. ft smaller than she said her house is.


----------



## horse17

ok, Bethanny....Erika has it all over you, and she doesnt give a shi$ about your opinion...you dont know everything like you think you do


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I freaking love Erika


----------



## horse17

Glitterandstuds said:


> I freaking love Erika


I do too!


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> the dynamic between Eileen and her husband is just awful, i don't get those two at all!  he's not very nice to her and she just lets it go - he just snips and b*tches about everything.



It's like Adrienne and Paul all over again. How long til these 2 get divorced?



Glitterandstuds said:


> I freaking love Erika




Me too!


----------



## Bagisa

lp640 said:


> It's so funny how much deception there is re: where people truly live.   Despite Erika's "everyone in this town [Beverly Hills]" speak, the dirty little secret is she doesn't live anywhere near Beverly Hills.
> They live in Pasadena, and the price of their mansion is average in terms of Bravo housewives.  It's even cheaper than that apartment Bethenney downgraded to post-Jason.
> 
> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/100-Los-Altos-Dr-Pasadena-CA-91105/20856618_zpid/
> 
> I don't think they're anywhere near as rich as she tries to portray.  She's no Lisa.  And I very highly doubt they own private jets and simply charter them, especially when cameras are rolling.




To be fair, most of them don't live in BH. 

Thomas Girardi is filthy rich from his class action cases. It's an indisputable fact. He made a lump sum $1M donation to a local high school a few years ago. People making chump change don't do that.


----------



## Crystalina

Omg did I really see that?!?!?!? 

Did I just watch David Foster say that Ken has better "ta-tas" than Yolanda after her implant removal?!?!?

WHAT A PIG!


----------



## TaylorEsq

lp640 said:


> It's so funny how much deception there is re: where people truly live.   Despite Erika's "everyone in this town [Beverly Hills]" speak, the dirty little secret is she doesn't live anywhere near Beverly Hills.
> They live in Pasadena, and the price of their mansion is average in terms of Bravo housewives.  It's even cheaper than that apartment Bethenney downgraded to post-Jason.
> 
> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/100-Los-Altos-Dr-Pasadena-CA-91105/20856618_zpid/
> 
> I don't think they're anywhere near as rich as she tries to portray.  She's no Lisa.  And I very highly doubt they own private jets and simply charter them, especially when cameras are rolling.



Are you sure this is the Girardi house?  Erika said their house is on 5 acres.  This is under 1 acre.


----------



## Crystalina

Erika is fantastic! She has really grown on me and I love her attitude.


----------



## bisousx

Crystalina said:


> Omg did I really see that?!?!?!?
> 
> Did I just watch David Foster say that Ken has better "ta-tas" than Yolanda after her implant removal?!?!?
> 
> WHAT A PIG!



Ugh I have to wait til I get back from a trip to watch this episode. That is very sad. I can't even. Glad Bravo is showing David's true colors. Who would want to be caught on TV saying a horrible thing like that.


----------



## lp640

TaylorEsq said:


> Are you sure this is the Girardi house?  Erika said their house is on 5 acres.  This is under 1 acre.




Yup, same house shown on Bravo and the property records lists her husband as the owner.

It also shows up if you google "Thomas Girardi's house":

http://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/thomas-v-girardis-house/view/bing/


----------



## girlonthecoast

I don't know remember if it was here that was asking what Lisa's son Max is doing. From this week's Vanderpump Rules it seems like he works at SUR.


----------



## forever.elise

Is it just me? Or has Lisa V's outfits and handbags become more and more tacky and cheap looking? Especially the handbags. I don't know what designer she has been carrying, but is it someone who is just monogramming her initials on it? PLEASE don't tell me she is going to try to start her own line like Gretchen did from the O.C.!!!

I think she used to be a lot more chic, but lately she is messy...


----------



## pjhm

Do you think Eileen was being a wee bit sensitive when Lisa V was asking her personal questions to get to know her better? Or, do you think it's Lisa Vanderpump's world, and they just get to be in it?
I would hate to have to associate with Bethenny--she totally turns me off, so in comparison Lisa V doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## Tiny_T

forever.elise said:


> Is it just me? Or has Lisa V's outfits and handbags become more and more tacky and cheap looking? Especially the handbags. I don't know what designer she has been carrying, but is it someone who is just monogramming her initials on it? PLEASE don't tell me she is going to try to start her own line like Gretchen did from the O.C.!!!
> 
> I think she used to be a lot more chic, but lately she is messy...



I see Lisa wearing Dee Ocleppo handbags. Dee's handbags usually  feature interchangeable covers. You can also monogram the bags with initials. Dee is married to Tommy Hilfiger.


----------



## Longchamp

Classic Bethenny.  Added nothing to last night's show except reinforced my dislike for her.
AC must be pu**y whipped by her.


----------



## beekmanhill

Longchamp said:


> Classic Bethenny.  Added nothing to last night's show except reinforced my dislike for her.
> AC must be pu**y whipped by her.



Agree, she was certainly ON BRAND herself last night, overbearing, critical, obnoxious.


----------



## horse17

Longchamp said:


> Classic Bethenny.  Added nothing to last night's show except reinforced my dislike for her.
> AC must be pu**y whipped by her.


yes..I think Bethanny was thinking Erika was this little barbie that she could walk all over.....aaahh, no...Erika is so out of her league.....IMO...not sure about financially, but in every other way.....


----------



## horse17

lp640 said:


> Yup, same house shown on Bravo and the property records lists her husband as the owner.
> 
> It also shows up if you google "Thomas Girardi's house":
> 
> http://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/thomas-v-girardis-house/view/bing/


interesting...beautiful house, and I cant believe its only assessed for 2.4..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Crystalina said:


> Omg did I really see that?!?!?!?
> 
> Did I just watch David Foster say that Ken has better "ta-tas" than Yolanda after her implant removal?!?!?
> 
> WHAT A PIG!


I thought I misheard - I was so shocked.  Absolutely disgusting.  He is so repulsive.  Yo will better off without him.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pjhm said:


> Do you think Eileen was being a wee bit sensitive when Lisa V was asking her personal questions to get to know her better? Or, do you think it's Lisa Vanderpump's world, and they just get to be in it?
> I would hate to have to associate with Bethenny--she totally turns me off, so in comparison Lisa V doesn't seem so bad.



I think Eileen was being a bit sensitive.  I think the reality was that Eileen and her husband became involved when they were both married to other people. I think she is afraid of being labled an adultress or homewrecker. 

I don't condone married people having affairs but people are human and I also don't believe Eileen she should have to wear a scarlet letter for the rest of her life.  She should own it and not apologize - what happened; happened - and from the looks of things everyone has moved on. 

 I do think it was mistake for Eileen to bring up Brandi to Lisa and to compare Lisa's questions to what Brandi said last year. First, I think it was different (not saying Lisa doesn't like to get under people's skin a bit  but I don't think she was morally judging her like Brandi) and to mention the name Brandi to Lisa is like waving a red flag in front of a bull.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Agree, she was certainly ON BRAND herself last night, overbearing, critical, obnoxious.


I know!  The only thing wanted here more about is her "chauffering" Paris and Nicky Hilton around in LA. That seemed bizarre.  And did Kyle and Bethany date the same guy at some point? That's what Kyle seemed to say at least.  More gossip like that would have been interesting.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Glitterandstuds said:


> I freaking love Erika



Well I loved how she handled Bethany!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> It's like Adrienne and Paul all over again. How long til these 2 get divorced?
> 
> 
> I never thought that - but now that you mention - yes they very much have that dynamic.


----------



## swags

Crystalina said:


> Omg did I really see that?!?!?!?
> 
> Did I just watch David Foster say that Ken has better "ta-tas" than Yolanda after her implant removal?!?!?
> 
> WHAT A PIG!



Yes! I wonder if he was getting in some digs since they were probably over.


----------



## Longchamp

CanuckBagLover said:


> Well I loved how she handled Bethany!



Yes watching her made me think of my new saying-- Bethenny acted country like an outhouse.


----------



## Bagisa

horse17 said:


> yes..I think Bethanny was thinking Erika was this little barbie that she could walk all over.....aaahh, no...Erika is so out of her league.....IMO...not sure about financially, but in every other way.....




I thought Erika handled it really well actually. Seems like she can hold her own against this group.  

You can call her a sl*t or gold digger, but the same can be said about Lisa V, who has posed nude multiple times and married up to a much older man. At least Erika owns it. Why the double standard?


----------



## beekmanhill

horse17 said:


> yes..I think Bethanny was thinking Erika was this little barbie that she could walk all over.....aaahh, no...Erika is so out of her league.....IMO...not sure about financially, but in every other way.....



Yep, Erika is essentially secure in herself.  Bethenny, for all her braggadocio, not so much.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I know!  The only thing wanted here more about is her "chauffering" Paris and Nicky Hilton around in LA. That seemed bizarre.  And did Kyle and Bethany date the same guy at some point? That's what Kyle seemed to say at least.  More gossip like that would have been interesting.



Bethenny has talked about that a lot.  She was assistant/nanny/driver depending on the story to Kathy's kids.   

Bethenny likes to portray herself as the poor waif when she lived in LA.  But if she was dating Kyle's ex, I doubt it was true.  Bethenny had high level connections through father and stepfather.


----------



## slang

CanuckBagLover said:


> I know!  The only thing wanted here more about is her "chauffering" Paris and Nicky Hilton around in LA. That seemed bizarre.  And did Kyle and Bethany date the same guy at some point? That's what Kyle seemed to say at least.  More gossip like that would have been interesting.



I've heard them both tell the story about how they met. 
It was something like Bethenny started dating a guy who had Lancome eye make up remover in his bathroom. When she asked about it, he said it belonged to his ex GF Kyle (this was after Kyle's 1st marriage ended and before Mauricio). Bethenny approached Kyle and they became friends. Bethany needed a day job and Kathy was looking for someone to look after the girls so Kyle recommended Bethenny.
Nikki had a pic of her w/ Bethenny and Kathy having a Xmas lunch a few weeks ago so they still keep in touch,


----------



## Creativelyswank

If you are going to judge people's wealth by their homes, Warren Buffet will surely throw you for a loop. 

David is an absolute pig. If I was suffering like that my husband would be joyous to get the culprit out of my body.

Lisa V. is sad, Erika and Eileen nailed it when they pointed out her need to control and keep her ducks in a row. Why would you grill someone about an affair, using that word, when you had no knowledge of what happened? She's not trying to get to know these women to get closer to them and bond as friends, she's fishing for ammo. 

Lisa R. is certainly struggling with that no judgment resolution.


----------



## Ladybug09

beekmanhill said:


> Yep, Erika is essentially secure in herself.  Bethenny, for all her braggadocio, not so much.


I've said I liked Erika from the first epi she appeared in. She brings something different to the show. 

And Bethenny, yup, she is hella insecure.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Yep, Erika is essentially secure in herself.  Bethenny, for all her braggadocio, not so much.



When she said '....jealous' I hollered!!! Because while I hate that word between women, it was so fitting!  Bethenny WISHED she had her own jet! 

I like Erika.  Yeah she may be over the top in her other persona, but she seems relatively low key.


----------



## Sassys

lp640 said:


> It's so funny how much deception there is re: where people truly live.   Despite Erika's "everyone in this town [Beverly Hills]" speak, the dirty little secret is she doesn't live anywhere near Beverly Hills.
> They live in Pasadena, and the price of their mansion is average in terms of Bravo housewives.  It's even cheaper than that apartment Bethenney downgraded to post-Jason.
> 
> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/100-Los-Altos-Dr-Pasadena-CA-91105/20856618_zpid/
> 
> I don't think they're anywhere near as rich as she tries to portray.  She's no Lisa.  And I very highly doubt they own private jets and simply charter them, especially when cameras are rolling.



Don't know how it is a dirty little secret. No one on the show from day one but Lisa and Adrienne lives in Beverly Hills (Beverly Hills Park).

Lisa R.  Beverly Hills 
Camille, Eileen and Yolanda - Malibu, 
Kylie (always in Bel Air), 
Taylor - Bel Air
Kim - Westlake Village
Brandi - Mulholland Drive (season 2)
Joyce - Culver City
Carlton - Beverly Hills

Erika might charter planes and that is why she is claiming she owns. there is a HUGE difference between chartering and owning. Also, on her Instagram, there is a pic of her flying commercial.


----------



## cdtracing

First off, I'm glad I wasn't the only one who heard David's comment about Yo's boobs.  I thought I had misheard.  What an ***!!

Erika certainly brings something new to the table.  I thought she handled herself quite well against Bethenny.  While I think some of the stuff Bethenny says is hilarious, I can see how she would get old real quick.  I do think she thought Erika was going to be someone she could walk all over....and that didn't happen.  I will give Erika credit....she puts herself & her alter ego out there & owns it.  She doesn't shy away from it & doesn't apologize either.  

As for Eileen & Lisa V....while I do think Eileen is being a little sensitive, I think Lisa V was a little out of line with her questions & the actual use of the word "affair".  That situation happened a long time ago & it appears that everyone connected to it has moved on, so leave it in the past.  I didn't get the impression Lisa was asking these questions as a way to get to know Eileen.  It was obvious that Eileen was uncomfortable & Lisa should have seen that if she's as observant as she says she is.  But, then again, Lisa continued to discuss the wedding & who was invited/who was not invited with Kyle when they were in Italy in front of Mauricio & the children to the point that the girls didn't want it talked about anymore.  I felt so sorry for those girls.  That was a conversation that should have been had at another time.  Lisa does like to push the envelop with certain subjects.  
Eileen just isn't as adept as Lisa V in deflecting personal questions.  Lisa will always brush those off without really answering them & changing the subject.

But, on another note, all this could just be scripting & editing for maximum drama effect.


----------



## slang

A couple of things Bethenny said about Erika that I agree with:

- she does have AMAZING skin! She looks like she is shot in a different light than the rest of the cast its that nice
- her IG would be better if she showed more Erika Girardi and not all Erika Jayne, the contrast is interesting (I think that is what Bethenny was saying??). Erika Jayne doesn't interest me, but think Erika Girardi would. A fabulous lady in her 40's, who looks great and has beautiful things (home, clothes, shoes etc). I would find that more appealing than pics of her in her sheer catsuits

Also if you are reading this Erika, please give Eileen a cameo in our next video! Poor thing has mentioned at least a dozen times how she wants to be a video disco queen. Make her dreams come true!


----------



## guccimamma

horse17 said:


> interesting...beautiful house, and I cant believe its only assessed for 2.4..



tax assessment is based upon original purchase price in california, if he bought it long ago..it could be valued much much less than neighbors for tax purposes. it only goes up 2% per year.

zillow has a value of 6.5, but who knows what the accuracy of that is based on...it is difficult to value a home where there aren't necessarily identical comps.

i think it's a beautiful home, and i love the area they live in.  they very well may have much more money put away, he's an old man...he doesn't need a 20m home.


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> tax assessment is based upon original purchase price in california, if he bought it long ago..it could be valued much much less than neighbors for tax purposes. it only goes up 2% per year.
> 
> zillow has a value of 6.5, but who knows what the accuracy of that is based on...it is difficult to value a home where there aren't necessarily identical comps.
> 
> i think it's a beautiful home, and i love the area they live in.  they very well may have much more money put away, he's an old man...he doesn't need a 20m home.


I totally agree....I was actually going to say hes a smart businessman....living in a beautiful home thats not $20 m....I know, Zillow  can be all over the place..


----------



## horse17

Bagisa said:


> I thought Erika handled it really well actually. Seems like she can hold her own against this group.
> 
> You can call her a sl*t or gold digger, but the same can be said about Lisa V, who has posed nude multiple times and married up to a much older man. At least Erika owns it. Why the double standard?


exactly..Erika owns it and moves on.....I really like her personality.....so far at least!


----------



## Ladybug09

slang said:


> also if you are reading this erika, please give eileen a cameo in our next video! Poor thing has mentioned at least a dozen times how she wants to be a video disco queen. Make her dreams come true!


lol!


----------



## guccimamma

horse17 said:


> I totally agree....I was actually going to say hes a smart businessman....living in a beautiful home thats not $20 m....I know, Zillow  can be all over the place..



yes!

i'd be totally happy in that house, and i like it much more than lisa v's home or lisa rinna's, or eileen's home. kyle's home is ok, and who knows where taylor lives (or why she is even back)

pasadena is awesome. a little far from the beach for my taste, but nothing to look down on from any angle.

we've had brandy, that beauty queen, taylor, and the witchy-lady in former seasons... this is certainly worth more than all combined.


----------



## buzzytoes

slang said:


> A couple of things Bethenny said about Erika that I agree with:
> 
> - she does have AMAZING skin! She looks like she is shot in a different light than the rest of the cast its that nice
> - her IG would be better if she showed more Erika Girardi and not all Erika Jayne, the contrast is interesting (I think that is what Bethenny was saying??). Erika Jayne doesn't interest me, but think Erika Girardi would. A fabulous lady in her 40's, who looks great and has beautiful things (home, clothes, shoes etc). I would find that more appealing than pics of her in her sheer catsuits
> 
> Also if you are reading this Erika, please give Eileen a cameo in our next video! Poor thing has mentioned at least a dozen times how she wants to be a video disco queen. Make her dreams come true!



This. Her IG plays very much to her performer side but I wish she would post normal stuff. Erika Jayne is annoying to me, but I like Erika Gerrardi.


----------



## Jayne1

I assumed Lisa R got sick from something she ate at dinner?  She did look ghastly and in need of a bathroom, or something.

I'd love to hear what Erika, Lisa, Eileen and others think of Yo's leaky implants.  Are they worried, or do they think it's worth the gamble?


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> I assumed Lisa R got sick from something she ate at dinner?  She did look ghastly and in need of a bathroom, or something.
> 
> *I'd love to hear what Erika, Lisa, Eileen and others think of Yo's leaky implants.  Are they worried, or do they think it's worth the gamble*?



Yolanda, did say she fell on her implants


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Yolanda, did say she fell on her implants


Fell?? Ohh, I wonder how? Yikes.


----------



## guccimamma

Ladybug09 said:


> Fell?? Ohh, I wonder how? Yikes.



she probably tripped on one of those rock stepping stones while harvesting her lemons, and came rolling down the hill. maybe that's when the ticks jumped on her.


----------



## TC1

Yolanda said she had already had the implants replaced after the rupture though..this was just silicone still in her body I believe.


----------



## buzzytoes

guccimamma said:


> she probably tripped on one of those rock stepping stones while harvesting her lemons, and came rolling down the hill. Maybe that's when the ticks jumped on her.



:d:d:d:d:d:d
I am not sure the smileys showed up correctly but this totally made me LOL


----------



## forever.elise

guccimamma said:


> she probably tripped on one of those rock stepping stones while harvesting her lemons, and came rolling down the hill. maybe that's when the ticks jumped on her.




This made me laugh soooooo hard[emoji23]
Thank you, I needed that.


----------



## Swanky

Often property assessments aren't very accurate, especially if homeowner's are wise enough to contest it to keep their taxes down


----------



## sydgirl

guccimamma said:


> she probably tripped on one of those rock stepping stones while harvesting her lemons, and came rolling down the hill. maybe that's when the ticks jumped on her.



Omg that is gold! I cant stop laughing &#128514; Just what i needed as having an awful day at work right now... 
Lmao classic! &#128513;


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> she probably tripped on one of those rock stepping stones while harvesting her lemons, and came rolling down the hill. maybe that's when the ticks jumped on her.



Lol!


----------



## Crystalina

guccimamma said:


> she probably tripped on one of those rock stepping stones while harvesting her lemons, and came rolling down the hill. maybe that's when the ticks jumped on her.




I could be wrong but I think I recall reading somewhere that Yolanda had a water accident....I believe she was water skiing and that's how it happened.


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> she probably tripped on one of those rock stepping stones while harvesting her lemons, and came rolling down the hill. maybe that's when the ticks jumped on her.




" dead "


----------



## missyb

Erika and he husband probably don't own 2 planes they are probably NetJets or something like the services NetJet provides. I know a few people who use NetJet and also a pilot who flies for them but these people don't say they own their own jet.


----------



## tesi

My guess is that the girrardi's own a fractional share in an aircraft.    Entitles you to use annually for a number of hours with an hourly fee per use AND you do technically own at least a portion of the plane.  
It's not uncommon.   Any in certain locales it's very common.

Easy way to tell- check the tail number.   A plane's ID.   My guess is she will not be posting that on her insta.


----------



## lp640

guccimamma said:


> tax assessment is based upon original purchase price in california, if he bought it long ago..it could be valued much much less than neighbors for tax purposes. it only goes up 2% per year.
> 
> zillow has a value of 6.5, but who knows what the accuracy of that is based on...it is difficult to value a home where there aren't necessarily identical comps.
> 
> i think it's a beautiful home, and i love the area they live in.  they very well may have much more money put away, he's an old man...he doesn't need a 20m home.




Sure, but their house is suspiciously cheap for someone who portrays an over the top lifestyle on the show.  They bought it for less than $3m several years ago and I honestly think zillows estimate of the house value is optimistic.

I normally wouldn't care but I think it's fair to call it out since she boasts about her lifestyle, when it appears to be full of embellishment.  She lied about the size of her house by a lot and she has alluded to living in Beverly Hills several times on the show, when she doesn't.  

And they don't own any jet.  Unless they reupholstered the interior of their jet 10 times last year.   The different interiors of the jets she takes photos on and posts on Instagram is a dead giveaway that they just charter planes.  Or at best, have NetJets fractional ownership.  

She travels with a large crew as a performer, and chartering jets is often not much more expensive than  buying invidivudal commercial tickets for everyone in her "crew".  Often times cheaper, depending on where you're going and if you have a great broker. 

I generally like her though.


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> she probably tripped on one of those rock stepping stones while harvesting her lemons, and came rolling down the hill. maybe that's when the ticks jumped on her.



Too funny!


----------



## Bagisa

lp640 said:


> Sure, but their house is suspiciously cheap for someone who portrays an over the top lifestyle on the show.  They bought it for less than $3m several years ago and I honestly think zillows estimate of the house value is optimistic.
> 
> I normally wouldn't care but I think it's fair to call it out since she boasts about her lifestyle, when it appears to be full of embellishment.  She lied about the size of her house by a lot and she has alluded to living in Beverly Hills several times on the show, when she doesn't.
> 
> And they don't own any jet.  Unless they reupholstered the interior of their jet 10 times last year.   The different interiors of the jets she takes photos on and posts on Instagram is a dead giveaway that they just charter planes.  Or at best, have NetJets fractional ownership.
> 
> She travels with a large crew as a performer, and chartering jets is often not much more expensive than  buying invidivudal commercial tickets for everyone in her "crew".  Often times cheaper, depending on where you're going and if you have a great broker.
> 
> I generally like her though.




Really, I don't think we have another Teresa Guidice on our hands. Thomas Girardi has been making cash money for decades. 

And their home was purchased as a fixer upper of sorts, so it makes sense that the purchase price was low.  

Plus also, all of these broads allude to a BH address and lifestyle. It's called being thematically on point.  See show title.


----------



## lulilu

guccimamma said:


> she probably tripped on one of those rock stepping stones while harvesting her lemons, and came rolling down the hill. maybe that's when the ticks jumped on her.



This seems a little mean.


----------



## guccimamma

lulilu said:


> This seems a little mean.



yet entirely plausible.


----------



## lulilu

guccimamma said:


> yet entirely plausible.




no, not even


----------



## RueMonge

guccimamma said:


> yet entirely plausible.



Guccimamma you are wicked funny


----------



## Jayne1

lp640 said:


> Sure, but their house is suspiciously cheap for someone who portrays an over the top lifestyle on the show.  They bought it for less than $3m several years ago and I honestly think zillows estimate of the house value is optimistic.
> 
> I normally wouldn't care but I think it's fair to call it out since she boasts about her lifestyle, when it appears to be full of embellishment.  She lied about the size of her house by a lot and she has alluded to living in Beverly Hills several times on the show, when she doesn't.
> 
> And they don't own any jet.  Unless they reupholstered the interior of their jet 10 times last year.   The different interiors of the jets she takes photos on and posts on Instagram is a dead giveaway that they just charter planes.  Or at best, have NetJets fractional ownership.
> 
> She travels with a large crew as a performer, and chartering jets is often not much more expensive than  buying invidivudal commercial tickets for everyone in her "crew".  Often times cheaper, depending on where you're going and if you have a great broker.
> 
> I generally like her though.



I'm surprised she's overestimating her hubby's net worth and their supposed extravagant lifestyle. I originally bought into what she was saying.

They are still rich and live very well, but it makes me even more suspicious of her, now that we know she's probably exaggerating or at least, lying by omission, about the private planes and all.

She's a sneaky one, that Erika Jane. She's pretending to be so relatable&#8230; ordering cake, etc.  Not that we saw her take more than one small bite, but her fans assume she finished it.  I think she is showing us exactly what she wants us to see and no more.

It's the more I'm curious about though.  lol


----------



## Tivo

guccimamma said:


> she probably tripped on one of those rock stepping stones while harvesting her lemons, and came rolling down the hill. maybe that's when the ticks jumped on her.


Omg....


----------



## lp640

Bagisa said:


> Really, I don't think we have another Teresa Guidice on our hands. Thomas Girardi has been making cash money for decades.
> 
> And their home was purchased as a fixer upper of sorts, so it makes sense that the purchase price was low.
> 
> Plus also, all of these broads allude to a BH address and lifestyle. It's called being thematically on point.  See show title.




Yea, but  the point of discussion forums is to, you know, discuss...

I just find it interesting how she exaggerates her lifestyle.  And straight up lies (about owning jets).  And I wonder why?  They're obviously wealthy, but one would think she's a billionaire listing to what she says.


----------



## slang

One thing Erika said that I don't believe is that she never watched the show before signing on.
She is not the first to say this, but I still find it hard to believe. Even if you normally don't watch reality shows, why wouldn't you watch a show that your good friend Yolanda is on. 
Heck, I have watched shows that an acquaintance was on (friend of a friend of a friend). If one of my good friends was on a show I would watch for sure to support them and out of curiosity as well...


----------



## BabyK

slang said:


> One thing Erika said that I don't believe is that she never watched the show before signing on.
> She is not the first to say this, but I still find it hard to believe. *Even if you normally don't watch reality shows, why wouldn't you watch a show that your good friend Yolanda is on. *
> Heck, I have watched shows that an acquaintance was on (friend of a friend of a friend). If one of my good friends was on a show I would watch for sure to support them and out of curiosity as well...





That's a very good point!


----------



## Bagisa

lp640 said:


> Yea, but  the point of discussion forums is to, you know, discuss...
> 
> 
> 
> I just find it interesting how she exaggerates her lifestyle.  And straight up lies (about owning jets).  And I wonder why?  They're obviously wealthy, but one would think she's a billionaire listing to what she says.




Nobody's trying to be a put a muzzle on you. It's just odd that you rely on the notoriously inaccurate Zillow for your thesis. About the jet interiors, show us what you're talking about. Please.


----------



## bisousx

lulilu said:


> This seems a little mean.



Yea, I'm not a fan of making fun of sick people.


----------



## susieserb

Do you gals like Bethany's haircut? I have mixed emotions towards Beth.  She actually looks healthier (a little heavier?), not as drawn and malnourished looking.  Her hair from the back is fabulous but I miss the length in the front and maybe I miss the length all together 

That is all hehe.


----------



## susieserb

Oh, then there's the "traditional" perfunctory~can (Eileen Davidson) I talk to you in private for a minute (Lisa Vanderpump); actually, this scenario is in all the HW's repertoire;  the newish girl pulls the vet to the side to discussed their HURT feelings"  ratings....ratings....oy..


----------



## horse17

susieserb said:


> Do you gals like Bethany's haircut? I have mixed emotions towards Beth.  She actually looks healthier (a little heavier?), not as drawn and malnourished looking.  Her hair from the back is fabulous but I miss the length in the front and maybe I miss the length all together
> 
> That is all hehe.


 I like her hair better now....its less severe on her......and she needs all the "less severe" she can get!...lol!


----------



## bisousx

I don't watch the NY version, but Bethanny seems SO ANNOYING already.  Also, I did not expect to like Erika - still don't care for her alter ego thing - but love how she carries herself. She knows she's got it all (owns a jet, rents a jet, who cares).


----------



## horse17

bisousx said:


> I don't watch the NY version, but Bethanny seems SO ANNOYING already.  Also, I did not expect to like Erika - still don't care for her alter ego thing -* but love how she carries herself*. She knows she's got it all (owns a jet, rents a jet, who cares).


  I agree!


----------



## Jayne1

susieserb said:


> Do you gals like Bethany's haircut? I have mixed emotions towards Beth.  She actually looks healthier (a little heavier?), not as drawn and malnourished looking.  Her hair from the back is fabulous but I miss the length in the front and maybe I miss the length all together
> .



I like it, especially because it looks healthy and natural and not those ugly extensions so many wear.

I think she's had a few too many procedures as of late, and that's what's throwing you off.


----------



## Crystalina

susieserb said:


> Do you gals like Bethany's haircut? I have mixed emotions towards Beth.  She actually looks healthier (a little heavier?), not as drawn and malnourished looking.  Her hair from the back is fabulous but I miss the length in the front and maybe I miss the length all together
> 
> That is all hehe.




I think the cut is fine, it's the color that is off.


----------



## pot_luck

Bethany looked haggard to me. I am not sure if it was the hair cut or because she was sitting next to Eric's smooth skin.


----------



## Crystalina

pot_luck said:


> Bethany looked haggard to me. I am not sure if it was the hair cut or because she was sitting next to Eric's smooth skin.




I think her extremely cool skin tone is clashing with all the red in her hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

slang said:


> One thing Erika said that I don't believe is that she never watched the show before signing on.
> She is not the first to say this, but I still find it hard to believe. Even if you normally don't watch reality shows, why wouldn't you watch a show that your good friend Yolanda is on.
> Heck, I have watched shows that an acquaintance was on (friend of a friend of a friend). If one of my good friends was on a show I would watch for sure to support them and out of curiosity as well...



Agree.


----------



## cdtracing

susieserb said:


> Do you gals like Bethany's haircut? I have mixed emotions towards Beth.  She actually looks healthier (a little heavier?), not as drawn and malnourished looking.  Her hair from the back is fabulous but I miss the length in the front and maybe I miss the length all together
> 
> That is all hehe.



I'm undecided.  Something was off to me...I don't know if it's the cut or the color.  Hair did seem a little too red.  She has a very prominent jaw so a cut that would soften that facial feature would probably help.   She looked a little drawn/tired in the face to me as well.  Bethanny is such a Type A personality...always on the go.  Probably hard for her to relax & just take it easy & chill.


----------



## susieserb

cdtracing said:


> I'm undecided.  Something was off to me...I don't know if it's the cut or the color.  Hair did seem a little too red.  She has a very prominent jaw so a cut that would soften that facial feature would probably help.   She looked a little drawn/tired in the face to me as well.  Bethanny is such a Type A personality...always on the go.  Probably hard for her to relax & just take it easy & chill.


Oh my, YES!! ALL that TOO!


----------



## susieserb

Jayne1 said:


> I like it, especially because it looks healthy and natural and not those ugly extensions so many wear.
> 
> I think she's had a few too many procedures as of late, and that's what's throwing you off.


Ah yes, procedures; THAT's IT...

Her face probably hasn't "settled 100%" yet~


----------



## lulilu

Is it normal to wear heels or high wedges when you are hanging out in your yard?  Near the pool?  I must be odd because it's sandals or flipflops for me.  Everyone had on such high high heels.


----------



## guccimamma

cdtracing said:


> I'm undecided.  Something was off to me...I don't know if it's the cut or the color.  Hair did seem a little too red.  She has a very prominent jaw so a cut that would soften that facial feature would probably help.   She looked a little drawn/tired in the face to me as well.  Bethanny is such a Type A personality...always on the go.  Probably hard for her to relax & just take it easy & chill.



i'm guessing she had facial work done, she looks a bit younger and less harsh to me. but who knows.

she obviously hit it big with the skinny girl margaritas, but everything else has just been time and money thrown at the wall.  i don't think she should sit around criticizing other people for not "branding" themselves.


----------



## labelwhore04

pot_luck said:


> Bethany looked haggard to me. I am not sure if it was the hair cut or because she was sitting next to Eric's smooth skin.



Bethany looked like she could be Erikas mom. Even Eileen looks better than Bethany and she's 10 years older. Bethany just has one of those strong faces that don't age well.


----------



## haute okole

The New York girl, Beth, is a Buttaface.    There... I said it.


----------



## coconutsboston

lulilu said:


> Is it normal to wear heels or high wedges when you are hanging out in your yard?  Near the pool?  I must be odd because it's sandals or flipflops for me.  Everyone had on such high high heels.


This made me LOL!


----------



## Bagisa

haute okole said:


> The New York girl, Beth, is a Buttaface.    There... I said it.




Lol. She wasn't that bad when she first came on the scene. She wasn't starving herself to fit into her toddler's clothing, so her face was filled out a bit more.  It was softer and less manly.


----------



## haute okole

Buttaface Bethany needs to stay in her lane.


----------



## guccimamma

haute okole said:


> Buttaface Bethany needs to stay in her lane.


----------



## horse17

haute okole said:


> The New York girl, Beth, is a Buttaface.    There... I said it.




OMG....Ive never heard that expression before, and I just looked it up.....too funny!


I know so many woman like that...lol!


----------



## lucywife

haute okole said:


> Buttaface Bethany needs to stay in her lane.


she's insecure. And too loud, does she ever stfu? so annoying.
I felt bad for Erika, but she handled the situation like a mature adult she is, I like her.


----------



## Crystalina

labelwhore04 said:


> Bethany looked like she could be Erikas mom. Even Eileen looks better than Bethany and she's 10 years older. Bethany just has one of those strong faces that don't age well.




I agree 100%!!!! [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Eileen was so sensitive to the talk about her marriage, is because it's on rocky ground.  I mean why is she getting all worked up?


----------



## cdtracing

lulilu said:


> Is it normal to wear heels or high wedges when you are hanging out in your yard?  Near the pool?  I must be odd because it's sandals or flipflops for me.  Everyone had on such high high heels.



I did think that was odd.  A casual dinner, poolside, means casual shoes for me...flats, flip flops, sandals.  I guess it's all for fashion & keeping up appearances.   LOL


----------



## bellecate

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Eileen was so sensitive to the talk about her marriage, is because it's on rocky ground.  I mean why is she getting all worked up?


 
Interesting point, I've never liked the interactions she has with her husband on camera. Perhaps this might be the reason he treats her so poorly.


----------



## GoGlam

I love how Erika is handling herself... I frankly don't care about whether she owns or charters, but I'm not sure why she would lie about it.  Did she actually say "I own a plane" or she said "our plane," "my plane?" We might be splitting hairs but remember that her husband is a lawyer so I'm sure she is now fully versed in the whole saying things that sound like they might mean something else but technically not lying.


----------



## susieserb

bellecate said:


> Interesting point, I've never liked the interactions she has with her husband on camera. Perhaps this might be the reason he treats her so poorly.


It was a huge deal in the soap opera world some 13 years ago.  Soap Opera Digest was the rag king addressing commercial and private manners of the actors' lives. Viewers thought these two were home wreckers; I'm sure those "sensitive" feelings are still there..oh then there's RATINGS for HWoBH..


As for Vince's reaction to the dress meh, guys do that I don't think it's that big of a deal.  Generally they feel everything can be bought at a cheap dept. store and that women throw $$$ away.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> i'm guessing she had facial work done, she looks a bit younger and less harsh to me. but who knows.
> 
> *she obviously hit it big with the skinny girl margaritas, but everything else has just been time and money thrown at the wall.  i don't think she should sit around criticizing other people for not "branding" themselves*.



I agree.  Bethany has made a success with her Skinny Girl products & she's worked a hell of a come back deal with Bravo.  I think she's the highest paid of all the Housewives.  But whether someone "brands" themselves or not is really none of her business & no one is in need of her criticism.



labelwhore04 said:


> Bethany looked like she could be Erikas mom. Even Eileen looks better than Bethany and she's 10 years older. Bethany just has one of those strong faces that don't age well.



She did look a little rough.  She does look older than Erika & Eileen does look 100% better than she does.  Bethany does strike me as one of those people who won't age well.


----------



## cdtracing

haute okole said:


> The New York girl, Beth, is a Buttaface.    There... I said it.







Bagisa said:


> Lol. She wasn't that bad when she first came on the scene. She wasn't starving herself to fit into her toddler's clothing, so her face was filled out a bit more.  It was softer and less manly.



She did look better when she was in the first season.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Eileen was so sensitive to the talk about her marriage, is because it's on rocky ground.  I mean why is she getting all worked up?



Good point.


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> Is it normal to wear heels or high wedges when you are hanging out in your yard?  Near the pool?  I must be odd because it's sandals or flipflops for me.  Everyone had on such high high heels.



They wear those ridiculous heels everywhere.  Even on the cobblestones, while sightseeing in Europe. Not Yo though, she can walk without assistance. Obviously it is just for the camera, because we can see how unsteady they are on their feet.

It annoys me when I see they have trouble walking.


----------



## Jayne1

susieserb said:


> As for Vince's reaction to the dress meh, guys do that I don't think it's that big of a deal.  Generally they feel everything can be bought at a cheap dept. store and that women throw $$$ away.



Exactly!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> Is it normal to wear heels or high wedges when you are hanging out in your yard?  Near the pool?  I must be odd because it's sandals or flipflops for me.  Everyone had on such high high heels.


On reality TV it is! (In real life - no!)


----------



## zooba

Is there another housewife in the wings for the season? Just seems odd to lose two and only bring one into the mix.


----------



## kemilia

cdtracing said:


> She did look a little rough.  She does look older than Erika & Eileen does look 100% better than she does.  Bethany does strike me as one of those people who won't age well.



This. I was shocked at how "aged" she looked in each scene. Even when she was next to another woman (at first I thought the lighting was bad just on her), her face really looked, sorry to say it, just old. And she isn't old, and she has the money to get all the treatments and facials out there.

The haircut isn't doing her any favors either--it should be a tad longer, and not some hideous extensions glued in either, just a bit longer and maybe fluffier (hate that word). When Yo got her hair cut (and extensions removed) she looked a million times better, but shorter hair and that rough face is not a good combo for Beth. She does have a killer body and I like her personality, though I think she goes overboard on her "suggestions" for others because that is her rep and it is what Bravo wants her to do.


----------



## kemilia

Yeah, Eileen looks like she is at a breaking point in her marriage, tho Lisa V was going overboard with her interrogation. 

From what I've seen, I'm not crazy about Eileen's hubbie, but it could just be the editing--accept for the dress comment. Men are just that way, they don't get what things really cost. $500 for a dress for one of those ladies is a steal, imo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zooba said:


> Is there another housewife in the wings for the season? Just seems odd to lose two and only bring one into the mix.



yes, some older lady.  She had some dealing with OJ Simpson - I believe she was married to one of his friends


----------



## limom

Yep, she was married with Marcus Allen who was supposed to have an affair with Nicole At the time of her death according to the Morally corrupt Faye resnick.

Messy, messy, messy.
This is going to be OJ year all over again....


----------



## slang

zooba said:


> Is there another housewife in the wings for the season? Just seems odd to lose two and only bring one into the mix.



Apparently they filmed half the season with Yo's friend Angie Simpson (Cody Simpson's Mum). We saw her in one or two episodes in the beginning of the season. According to her, her US work visa fell through so she had to quit filming and I guess thats why they brought in new HW half way through the season


----------



## kcf68

I kinda like Erika and maybe she is over the top but she not ashamed of it!  I think she will hold her own around those Ladies!


----------



## BarbadosBride

I think Erika is a good addition too! I think the show needed a shake up and I am sure there will be some major fireworks ... there's a new queen bee in town&#128514;


----------



## Prettyn

BarbadosBride said:


> I think Erika is a good addition too! I think the show needed a shake up and I am sure there will be some major fireworks ... there's a new queen bee in town&#128514;


And she's on fire!!


----------



## Crystalina

I agree that Erika is fun to watch and a great addition.

Regarding Bethenny....I like her, but I think she is s truly miserable, deeply unhappy person. No amount of money, facials, moisturizers and fillers can help her until she lets go of her anger. 

THAT is what's making her look rough.


----------



## horse17

Crystalina said:


> I agree that Erika is fun to watch and a great addition.
> 
> Regarding Bethenny....I like her, but I think she is s truly miserable, deeply unhappy person. No amount of money, facials, moisturizers and fillers can help her until she lets go of her anger.
> 
> THAT is what's making her look rough.


I agree with you....she has always had that personality and it may stem from her childhood...which if I remember, was not very nice...


----------



## TC1

slang said:


> Apparently they filmed half the season with Yo's friend Angie Simpson (Cody Simpson's Mum). We saw her in one or two episodes in the beginning of the season. According to her, her US work visa fell through so she had to quit filming and I guess thats why they brought in new HW half way through the season



Then Cody & Gigi broke up and she got ditched....


----------



## caitlin1214

Regarding the Eileen/Lisa thing, I don't see the big deal, either. If Eileen was uncomfortable with what Lisa was asking she could have just said, "Hey, I'm uncomfortable with this conversation. Could we please talk about something else?"


----------



## Jayne1

I'm putting this here because Beth was on the BHs show and her NYC show is on hiatus.

I think it's the jaw. She used to have a more jutting/bumping out jaw and now it's smoother, more rounded.  And new veneers, possibly. Less fillers in the cheeks, or maybe she naturally had those bumps in her cheeks, but it's the jaw for sure.


----------



## junqueprincess

Jayne1 said:


> I'm putting this here because Beth was on the BHs show and her NYC show is on hiatus.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the jaw. She used to have a more jutting/bumping out jaw and now it's smoother, more rounded.  And new veneers, possibly. Less fillers in the cheeks, or maybe she naturally had those bumps in her cheeks, but it's the jaw for sure.




Your 100% right I think her jaw was shaved, I read the plastic surgery topics some times, really fascinating, I think Asians get this done, seems to be popular in the Korean PS travel market.


----------



## DD101

Crystalina said:


> I agree that Erika is fun to watch and a great addition.
> 
> Regarding Bethenny....I like her, but I think she is s truly miserable, deeply unhappy person. No amount of money, facials, moisturizers and fillers can help her until she lets go of her anger.
> 
> THAT is what's making her look rough.




Yep! Her inner miserableness shows on her face. She's just a sour person with a sour face.


----------



## cdtracing

I've heard of some people getting Botox injected in the jaw & in the chin to accentuate the V shape.  I think this is very popular in Asia.  

Yes, Bethany's jaw doesn't look as prominent as it use to.  I'm pretty sure she's had something done, just not sure what.


----------



## Prettyn

Yes her jaw is less defined, her face looked different on the RHBH.


----------



## Tropigal3

cdtracing said:


> She did look better when she was in the first season.



Well the first season was eight years ago.  Plus she didn't have much money, been through the ringer with her divorce, plus now that she has her own Skinny Girl brand, that would add to all the stress.  Having to go through all of that is so stressful and aging.  

As for Erika, I don't know if I like her.  I mean she's okayI'm trying not to judge yet but she's a bit over the top for me, lol.  I'm sure as times goes by many will begin to dislike her.  After all, that's pretty much how these "reality" shows go.  Bring um in and show their best side, then amp up the drama by editing to show the *****ier side.


----------



## susieserb

Jayne1 said:


> I'm putting this here because Beth was on the BHs show and her NYC show is on hiatus.
> 
> I think it's the jaw. She used to have a more jutting/bumping out jaw and now it's smoother, more rounded.  And new veneers, possibly. Less fillers in the cheeks, or maybe she naturally had those bumps in her cheeks, but it's the jaw for sure.


Nooooo leaves God's work alone (((actually like the old jaw)))


----------



## horse17

Tropigal3 said:


> Well the first season was eight years ago.  Plus she didn't have much money, been through the ringer with her divorce, plus now that she has her own Skinny Girl brand, that would add to all the stress.  Having to go through all of that is so stressful and aging.
> 
> As for Erika, I don't know if I like her.  I mean she's okayI'm trying not to judge yet but she's a bit over the top for me, lol.  I'm sure as times goes by many will begin to dislike her.  After all, that's pretty much how these "reality" shows go.  Bring um in and show their best side, then amp up the drama by editing to show the *****ier side.


so true..they all start out a lot different than they do by the end of the season..although, I think Eileen has stayed true to form since last year....


----------



## coconutsboston

caitlin1214 said:


> Regarding the Eileen/Lisa thing, I don't see the big deal, either. If Eileen was uncomfortable with what Lisa was asking she could have just said, "Hey, I'm uncomfortable with this conversation. Could we please talk about something else?"




Exactly! Don't continue to engage and then decide you're butthurt a week later. She wanted to make VP the villain when she could have nipped it in the bud immediately.


----------



## Crystalina

susieserb said:


> Nooooo leaves God's work alone (((actually like the old jaw)))




I totally agree with you.

Not only did her jaw look better before, but so did her eyes.  Now she always looks stoned.


----------



## Jayne1

Crystalina said:


> I totally agree with you.
> 
> Not only did her jaw look better before, but so did her eyes.  Now she always looks stoned.



These were her original eyes.  Not much of a lid.  The picture with Kyle makes me giggle, a little.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Jayne1 said:


> I'm putting this here because Beth was on the BHs show and her NYC show is on hiatus.
> 
> I think it's the jaw. She used to have a more jutting/bumping out jaw and now it's smoother, more rounded.  And new veneers, possibly. Less fillers in the cheeks, or maybe she naturally had those bumps in her cheeks, but it's the jaw for sure.



Looks horrible


----------



## girlonthecoast

Jayne1 said:


> These were her original eyes.  Not much of a lid.  The picture with Kyle makes me giggle, a little.


I love how Kyle used to look, she still looks like that now but at the same time not really.


----------



## 26Alexandra

girlonthecoast said:


> I love how Kyle used to look, she still looks like that now but at the same time not really.




Only her nose changed.


----------



## slang

The pic with Kyle & Beth looks so normal (for being 25 years ago) I'm jealous!

When I Iook back on pics with my friends from that era we look so dated - big hair, heavy make up, and the clothes - what was I thinking!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Oh man Kyle has had some good work done. She looks SO much better than she did before.  I remember seeing her on a documentary about Paris Hilton and thought back then that she was the not-so-pretty aunt.  Now she looks better than Kim and Kathy combined!


----------



## coconutsboston

GoGlam said:


> Oh man Kyle has had some good work done. She looks SO much better than she did before.  I remember seeing her on a documentary about Paris Hilton and thought back then that she was the not-so-pretty aunt.  Now she looks better than Kim and Kathy combined!


I always thought she was the not-so-pretty aunt as well, but Paris looks identical to her IMO.  I thought for a while that Paris was actually Kyle's kid.


----------



## susieserb

SOoo funny.  I thought Kyle was this gorgeous Aunt of Paris when Kyle was the spokes person for when Paris went to jail.

Paris DOES look like Aunt Kyle (more then her mum Kathy?)?  Genes are funny that way.


----------



## slang

I remember Kyle from Paris's reality show and thought she was the prettiest of the sisters.
I think Paris, Nikki and one of Kim's daughters (can't remember her name) look a lot like Kyle


----------



## guccimamma

Crystalina said:


> Regarding Bethenny....I like her, but I think she is s truly miserable, deeply unhappy person. No amount of money, facials, moisturizers and fillers can help her until she lets go of her anger.
> 
> THAT is what's making her look rough.



yup. i'd take the skinny girl money, find a normal (yet fantastic) home for my daughter and have a great (well funded) life.

she just needs constant attention and for some reason thrives on being miserable.


----------



## Sassys

Crystalina said:


> I agree that Erika is fun to watch and a great addition.
> 
> Regarding Bethenny....I like her, *but I think she is s truly miserable, deeply unhappy person*. No amount of money, facials, moisturizers and fillers can help her until she lets go of her anger.
> 
> THAT is what's making her look rough.



I am sure it has to do with 3yrs of fighting her ex Jason, for money SHE earned and an apartment she paid for. I personally would just give him the damn apartment (he an't afford the upkeep anyway). Her divorce process is longer than the marriage.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> I am sure it has to do with 3yrs of fighting her ex Jason, for money SHE earned and an apartment she paid for. I personally would just give him the damn apartment (he an't afford the upkeep anyway).* Her divorce process is longer than the marriage.*



Isn't that the truth.  Just let him have it & move on.  I don't think he has any income to speak of so he'll probably wind up losing it.


----------



## slang

Ken did not just ask for a dinner chair for Giggy and then complain about the type of chair?!?


----------



## lulilu

^^yes, and he was rude asking to hear about something Lisa and Eileen discussed -- said "I'll only hear it when we get home."


----------



## labelwhore04

GoGlam said:


> Oh man Kyle has had some good work done. She looks SO much better than she did before.  I remember seeing her on a documentary about Paris Hilton and thought back then that she was the not-so-pretty aunt.  Now she looks better than Kim and Kathy combined!



I don't know, i think Kyle had a unique beauty to her. In her younger days she looked like a Demi Moore/Brooke Shields hybrid.


----------



## slang

I see what you are doing Andy Cohen. 
Casting Kathryn and then filming Faye with Kyle so Kathryn & Faye will eventually film and hash this out...


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't know, i think Kyle had a unique beauty to her. In her younger days she looked like a Demi Moore/Brooke Shields hybrid.



Agree. There's an unnaturalness  to her face now.

I love Eileen, there's a down to earth quality about her.


----------



## GoGlam

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't know, i think Kyle had a unique beauty to her. In her younger days she looked like a Demi Moore/Brooke Shields hybrid.







slang said:


> I remember Kyle from Paris's reality show and thought she was the prettiest of the sisters.
> 
> I think Paris, Nikki and one of Kim's daughters (can't remember her name) look a lot like Kyle







susieserb said:


> SOoo funny.  I thought Kyle was this gorgeous Aunt of Paris when Kyle was the spokes person for when Paris went to jail.
> 
> Paris DOES look like Aunt Kyle (more then her mum Kathy?)?  Genes are funny that way.







coconutsboston said:


> I always thought she was the not-so-pretty aunt as well, but Paris looks identical to her IMO.  I thought for a while that Paris was actually Kyle's kid.




I think Paris looks similar too, but she's had work done just like Kyle to refine the look.

Kyle then looks SO different to Kyle now!

I would never have looked twice at her with those looks back then!

Her nose work and what she had done on her eyes to make them less slanted downward has done wonders.


----------



## Michele26

Anyone notice Eileen's chest looks much larger this season? I think she had an augmentation.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I found last night's episode rather depressing - Eileen breaking down in tears about an abusive relationship; Yolanda's breast implant removal; than Faye and the new woman showing up  and touching on the OJ murder; and more discussion about Kim - whose name we dare not mention in front of Kyle.

The highlight for me was the luncheon for the Hero Dogs, wished we would have learned more about what those animals did to deserve such awards - that would have been far more interesting to me and they dogs were so cute.


----------



## Graw

slang said:


> I see what you are doing Andy Cohen.
> 
> Casting Kathryn and then filming Faye with Kyle so Kathryn & Faye will eventually film and hash this out...




He's messy!


----------



## beekmanhill

I found it a yawner too except for the OJ/Marcus Allen/Nicole thing.  I was always very interested in that aspect of the OJ case, but I doubt if too many current viewers are.


----------



## swags

Giggy and Ken sort of look alike. Not sure why they make this old man film with these ladies he clearly doesn't care for. 

As a Y&R fan, I wish Eileen could gossip about her cast mates rather than share sad stories from her past. 

Kathryn running into Lisa R was too staged. Kathryn seems interesting on her own. Do we need her to confront Faye?


----------



## Allisonfaye

I was really surprised they went there with the OJ thing.

So does anyone know if Yo is better now that the implants are out?  Was it not Lyme after all?


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> Giggy and Ken sort of look alike. Not sure why they make this old man film with these ladies he clearly doesn't care for.
> 
> As a Y&R fan, I wish Eileen could gossip about her cast mates rather than share sad stories from her past.
> 
> Kathryn running into Lisa R was too staged. Kathryn seems interesting on her own. Do we need her to confront Faye?



I'd love some Y&R gossip.   We'll never get it.  Like does everyone really hate Eric Braeden?


----------



## girlonthecoast

I'm interested to see how Mohamed Hadid's comments about Bella and Anwar not having Lyme disease plays out. I always thought it was strange that so many people in the same family have the disease.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Lisa V. got on my nerves with her stupid digs against Eileen: hands like lobster claws, no sense of humour etc. etc. It's immature and makes her look quite petty - I thought more of her. Erika I like more and more, I cannot explain why.


----------



## JNH14

I like Erica a lot-she's a no nonsense kind of girl.  She reminds me of Donald *****'s "take no prisoner's attitude"...you either like me or you don't.  She won't take crap from anyone!


----------



## forever.elise

I kind of feel like the way they staged the new housewife randomly being at Lisa's event was really tacky. Hilarious!  I'm positive all the housewives obviously knew she was on the show. Full hair and make up perfection.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

girlonthecoast said:


> I'm interested to see how Mohamed Hadid's comments about Bella and Anwar not having Lyme disease plays out. I always thought it was strange that so many people in the same family have the disease.


Yes - and I think Yolanda made some comment to the effect that all of these doubters after she had her breast plants removed and she included family in "doubters".  I thought that it was a  hint of what's been going on behind the scenes - not just perhaps with Mohamed but also with David?


----------



## buzzytoes

Allisonfaye said:


> I was really surprised they went there with the OJ thing.
> 
> So does anyone know if Yo is better now that the implants are out?  Was it not Lyme after all?



I just saw something on IG that she posted a couple days ago and tagged with "spoonie" (a term for people with autoimmune diseases) and "autoimmune" so I have no idea. She told Bravo she is cured, but is still using them to describe herself?


----------



## susieserb

Camille, such a pretty woman but I deplore the tazer, zapped "look" she boasts with her eyes.

I know it's "work" but man I hate the effect.


----------



## susieserb

oh my, just in time for her reality TV show which will compete with the DASH's.


----------



## susieserb

ITA except I deplore  her slutty performances.  You can dress up her act all you want and call it an alter ego, but let's me honest here, (like Erica) what she does is porn through and through.  That's my honesty~


----------



## Love Of My Life

girlonthecoast said:


> I'm interested to see how Mohamed Hadid's comments about Bella and Anwar not having Lyme disease plays out. I always thought it was strange that so many people in the same family have the disease.


 

Yo made a comment about Bella & Anwar being around horses for 
a good part of their young lives so perhaps this could be how they
may have contracted Lyme disease. It would be odd for Mohamed not
to know & also Lisa V says Mohamed says the kids are fine..


----------



## Creativelyswank

susieserb said:


> ITA except I deplore  her slutty performances.  You can dress up her act all you want and call it an alter ego, but let's me honest here, (like Erica) what she does is porn through and through.  That's my honesty~


 
You must not have watched any porn then lately 




Never have understood $lut shaming.


----------



## susieserb

Creativelyswank said:


> You must not have watched any porn then lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never have understood $lut shaming.


There's all degrees, like a flea infestation.


----------



## dr.pepper

Erika lives her life for HER and has created the life she wants. I can't knock that!


----------



## chowlover2

dr.pepper said:


> Erika lives her life for HER and has created the life she wants. I can't knock that!




Not to mention she owns it, I am onboard with that!


----------



## Bagisa

susieserb said:


> There's all degrees, like a flea infestation.




What in the hell...


----------



## horse17

do we know why kyle is not speaking to kathy?..does it have something to do with Mauricio's company/RE bus?


----------



## horse17

not sure if I like the new girl...cant remember her name..the one that was married to Marcus A......she seems phony....shes pretty, but i dont think she looks so "amazing" for her age...I think eileen looks much better...she reminds me of Aviva from RHNY


----------



## Creativelyswank

susieserb said:


> There's all degrees, like a flea infestation.


 
Well I definitely see Erica as more empowering to women than your comments.


----------



## junqueprincess

Creativelyswank said:


> Well I definitely see Erica as more empowering to women than your comments.




+1
I find her to be smart, witty and insightful. I actually think her husband is lucky to have found her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lol. Erica is lame.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Not to mention she owns it, I am onboard with that!



Here Here!! What she is doing is not porn lmao


----------



## Jayne1

horse17 said:


> not sure if I like the new girl...cant remember her name..the one that was married to Marcus A......she seems phony....shes pretty, but i dont think she looks so "amazing" for her age...I think eileen looks much better...she reminds me of Aviva from RHNY



Yes, me too. I think it's because the new girl and Aviva have the same lip implant.


----------



## Jayne1

Creativelyswank said:


> Well I definitely see Erica as more empowering to women than your comments.



She may be empowering, but she's dull in a group setting, with little to add. She seems off in her own world.

Unless they run an Erika Jane video every week, for her fans, she is quite dull. IMO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> She may be empowering, but she's dull in a group setting, with little to add. She seems off in her own world.



see, I don't see her as dull.  I see her as just sitting back learning about the other ladies, you know playing it cool.

She also seems to be a laid back person outside of her Erika Jean persona.

I like her


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> see, I don't see her as dull.  I see her as just sitting back learning about the other ladies, you know playing it cool.



I guess she's learning about Yo too.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> see, I don't see her as dull.  I see her as just sitting back learning about the other ladies, you know playing it cool.
> 
> She also seems to be a laid back person outside of her Erika Jean persona.
> 
> I like her



I liked how she accpeted Bethennys apology. Like she didn't give B's comments any thought.
Much better than the hyper or "I'm so offended" stuff from the other housewives.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> see, I don't see her as dull.  I see her as just sitting back learning about the other ladies, you know playing it cool.
> 
> She also seems to be a laid back person outside of her Erika Jean persona.
> 
> I like her



Agree!


----------



## Creativelyswank

swags said:


> I liked how she accpeted Bethennys apology. Like she didn't give B's comments any thought.
> Much better than the hyper or "I'm so offended" stuff from the other housewives.


 
Yes and her eye roll in the talking head said everything!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Creativelyswank said:


> Yes and her eye roll in the talking head said everything!



was that before or after she she eloquently with a side of shade said 'jealous"


----------



## BarbadosBride

I loved Kyles black top at the dinner table. I thought she looked very well better than she has looked in ages&#9786;


----------



## Sassys

Revealed: Yolanda's ex Mohamed doesn't believe their children Bella and Anwar have Lyme disease

In next week's episode of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills the women cast doubts over whether Yolanda Foster's children really have Lyme disease like their mother has claimed.
In a preview of the upcoming Bravo show, the women talk round the dinner table where Lisa Vanderpump reveals that Yolanda's ex Mohamed doesn't believe their children have the illness.
Kyle Richards asked: 'What's going on with Anwar and Bella's Lyme disease?' to which Lisa replied 'If she says it's true... then...'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Bella-Anwar-Lyme-disease.html#ixzz3xuYLqrCa


----------



## lucywife

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Lisa V. got on my nerves with her stupid digs against Eileen: hands like lobster claws, no sense of humour etc. etc. It's immature and makes her look quite petty - I thought more of her. Erika I like more and more


yes and yes


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> see,* I don't see her as dull.  I see her as just sitting back learning about the other ladies, you know playing it cool.*
> 
> She also seems to be a laid back person outside of her Erika Jean persona.
> 
> I like her




yes, that's my take also


----------



## susieserb

BagOuttaHell said:


> lol. Erica is lame.


I think so.  Porn, soft or hard is just bad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm glad Mohammed spoke up!  

Y'all think I'm hard on Yo, but this whole Lyme disease story is just that, a story.


----------



## Jayne1

susieserb said:


> I think so.  Porn, soft or hard is just bad.



I wonder if this is a generational thing.

I'm not a fan yet, since she hasn't added much,  other than show off her almost naked body in videos and showcase a private plane, that may or may not be her's.

She likes showing off her body, but she's very guarded with personal information.  We really don't know her yet.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm glad Mohammed spoke up!
> 
> Y'all think I'm hard on Yo, but this whole Lyme disease story is just that, a story.



Actually I've got to give you credit. You were first to post here (if I recall correctly) that you thought her leaky breast implants were the real issue and that seems to be true


----------



## simone72

horse17 said:


> do we know why kyle is not speaking to kathy?..does it have something to do with Mauricio's company/RE bus?


Could be that as well as Kyle going to be doing a show about her childhood and includes material on her sisters and Kathy was against it.


----------



## simone72

buzzytoes said:


> I just saw something on IG that she posted a couple days ago and tagged with "spoonie" (a term for people with autoimmune diseases) and "autoimmune" so I have no idea. She told Bravo she is cured, but is still using them to describe herself?


She is cured??


----------



## susieserb

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder if this is a generational thing.
> 
> I'm not a fan yet, since she hasn't added much,  other than show off her almost naked body in videos and showcase a private plane, that may or may not be her's.
> 
> She likes showing off her body, but she's very guarded with personal information.  We really don't know her yet.


Probably a generational thing.  For instance I don't believe owning something gives you a pass for bad behavior.  For me soft porn is bad behavior.  I wouldn't want my husband ogling Erika's "dance" that would be a real turn off.


----------



## LemonDrop

Not saying that anyone on here is but in general I don't think people should be so hard on Yolanda. 

I have thyroid disease and it was undiagnosed for about 4 years. Until it was diagnosed it reaked havoc on my body. There was always something mysteriously wrong with me.  I would have easily been able to take a photo on a boat or doing Yoga with a smile and then be totally exhausted and sick the other 23 hours of the day. 

After I was properly diagnosed, treated and got my life back I could see the signs of it in my mother and grandmother. Which I know is different than multiple family members aquiring Lyme disease. But it is natural to try to make sense of everything. 

It's awful having bizarre symptoms that doctors can't really pinpoint. Maybe it's Lyme, maybe the breast implants but it is awful for Lisa R to say she is making it up. Lisa R reminds me of Brandy. Just keeping it real when she should keep her mouth shut.


----------



## forever.elise

LemonDrop said:


> Not saying that anyone on here is but in general I don't think people should be so hard on Yolanda.
> 
> I have thyroid disease and it was undiagnosed for about 4 years. Until it was diagnosed it reaked havoc on my body. There was always something mysteriously wrong with me.  I would have easily been able to take a photo on a boat or doing Yoga with a smile and then be totally exhausted and sick the other 23 hours of the day.
> 
> After I was properly diagnosed, treated and got my life back I could see the signs of it in my mother and grandmother. Which I know is different than multiple family members aquiring Lyme disease. But it is natural to try to make sense of everything.
> 
> It's awful having bizarre symptoms that doctors can't really pinpoint. Maybe it's Lyme, maybe the breast implants but it is awful for Lisa R to say she is making it up. Lisa R reminds me of Brandy. Just keeping it real when she should keep her mouth shut.




You're very thoughtful, LemonDrop. My mom has a similar issue. I hope you are feeling better now[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Tropigal3

susieserb said:


> ITA except I deplore  her slutty performances.  You can dress up her act all you want and call it an alter ego, but let's me honest here, (like Erica) what she does is porn through and through.  That's my honesty~



Not porn but it's very risquénot my cup of tea, but she's got spunk!



horse17 said:


> do we know why kyle is not speaking to kathy?..does it have something to do with Mauricio's company/RE bus?



I got the impression that it has to do with how Kathy perceives the way Kyle has treated Kim.  



DC-Cutie said:


> I'm glad Mohammed spoke up!
> 
> Y'all think I'm hard on Yo, but this whole Lyme disease story is just that, a story.



I don't think she lying.  It could possibly be a misdiagnoses.  There are SO many people who are misdiagnosed or aren't able to figure out why a person gets ill.  I have a friend who has gone to several doctors and none can figure out why she get's pains when she eats certain foods such a beef, chicken and even some vegetables. She's already seen several specialist who cannot figure it out.   I just don't see any reason Yolanda would lie about something like that.


----------



## buzzytoes

LemonDrop said:


> Not saying that anyone on here is but in general I don't think people should be so hard on Yolanda.
> 
> I have thyroid disease and it was undiagnosed for about 4 years. Until it was diagnosed it reaked havoc on my body. There was always something mysteriously wrong with me.  I would have easily been able to take a photo on a boat or doing Yoga with a smile and then be totally exhausted and sick the other 23 hours of the day.
> 
> After I was properly diagnosed, treated and got my life back I could see the signs of it in my mother and grandmother. Which I know is different than multiple family members aquiring Lyme disease. But it is natural to try to make sense of everything.
> 
> It's awful having bizarre symptoms that doctors can't really pinpoint. Maybe it's Lyme, maybe the breast implants but it is awful for Lisa R to say she is making it up. Lisa R reminds me of Brandy. Just keeping it real when she should keep her mouth shut.



I think most people have more of an issue with the way she is handling it vs whether she actually has it. The "health advocate," the cupboard full of meds, taking her fillings out, etc. Now she has been reported as saying she no longer has it, but still claims it on IG. If she really did have it, the first thing she would learn (as I did with my autoimmune disease) is that there is no quick fix. The medicine I just started takes about a month to kick in, Prednisone takes 7-10 days to get my flares under control. Yet Yolanda is off on another cure every week. If something ever does cure her she will have no idea what actually worked. Also, for all that she claims to be doing so much research, I never actually see her doing any educating on what she has found.


----------



## horse17

LemonDrop said:


> Not saying that anyone on here is but in general I don't think people should be so hard on Yolanda.
> 
> I have thyroid disease and it was undiagnosed for about 4 years. Until it was diagnosed it reaked havoc on my body. There was always something mysteriously wrong with me.  I would have easily been able to take a photo on a boat or doing Yoga with a smile and then be totally exhausted and sick the other 23 hours of the day.
> 
> After I was properly diagnosed, treated and got my life back I could see the signs of it in my mother and grandmother. Which I know is different than multiple family members aquiring Lyme disease. But it is natural to try to make sense of everything.
> 
> It's awful having bizarre symptoms that doctors can't really pinpoint. Maybe it's Lyme, maybe the breast implants but it is awful for Lisa R to say she is making it up. Lisa R reminds me of Brandy. Just keeping it real when she should keep her mouth shut.


I kind of agree with you..but only for the show....lol!.......meaning we here on PS can discuss it, but I dont like Lisa gossiping to the others behind her back trying to convince them she is making it up..its was so wrong of eileen to tell Yo that others are thinking she is not telling the truth...

that said, I dont like her constantly posting all the images of herself in bed, with needles, in the hospital etc...thats is OTT and pathetic...I do believe she is ill, but as DC has been saying,  a lot of it really may have been from the implants..


----------



## Longchamp

I listened to Erica nterviewed on Radio Andy today by the ladies that review the shows every week.

Dull, could barely listen to the whole interview.  Repeated several times the jet was theirs that picked up Yo in Cleveland.


----------



## lulilu

I just don't like LisaR.  She is a sh*t stirrer, a malicious one who will (as she admits) will do anything to stay in the public eye, acting, making money.  She doesn't care who she hurts.


----------



## Hally

lulilu said:


> I just don't like LisaR.  She is a sh*t stirrer, a malicious one who will (as she admits) will do anything to stay in the public eye, acting, making money.  She doesn't care who she hurts.



She's really nasty.  I don't like her at all.


----------



## LemonDrop

horse17 said:


> I kind of agree with you..but only for the show....lol!.......meaning we here on PS can discuss it, but I dont like Lisa gossiping to the others behind her back trying to convince them she is making it up..its was so wrong of eileen to tell Yo that others are thinking she is not telling the truth...
> 
> that said, I dont like her constantly posting all the images of herself in bed, with needles, in the hospital etc...thats is OTT and pathetic...I do believe she is ill, but as DC has been saying,  a lot of it really may have been from the implants..



I mostly meant the show and these people that Lisa R is speaking of and basically Lisa R. But she seemed pretty adamant that she was speaking for many people and that the community was small and all talking.


----------



## LemonDrop

buzzytoes said:


> I think most people have more of an issue with the way she is handling it vs whether she actually has it. The "health advocate," the cupboard full of meds, taking her fillings out, etc. Now she has been reported as saying she no longer has it, but still claims it on IG. If she really did have it, the first thing she would learn (as I did with my autoimmune disease) is that there is no quick fix. The medicine I just started takes about a month to kick in, Prednisone takes 7-10 days to get my flares under control. Yet Yolanda is off on another cure every week. If something ever does cure her she will have no idea what actually worked. Also, for all that she claims to be doing so much research, I never actually see her doing any educating on what she has found.



Gotcha.


----------



## Crystalina

junqueprincess said:


> +1
> i find her to be smart, witty and insightful. I actually think her husband is lucky to have found her.




+2


----------



## dr.pepper

Hm not sure any of the others on any of these shows offer more substance than Erika Jayne. Not sure what some of you expect from a reality TV personality.

No one said owning the jet excuses anything EJ does...she is doing nothing wrong so why on earth would she need an excuse? 

Perhaps it is a generational thing. What she does is no diff than Brit, Madonna, et al. She is performing for entertainment purposes; it's as simple as that.


----------



## pquiles

dr.pepper said:


> hm not sure any of the others on any of these shows offer more substance than erika jayne. Not sure what some of you expect from a reality tv personality.
> 
> No one said owning the jet excuses anything ej does...she is doing nothing wrong so why on earth would she need an excuse?
> 
> Perhaps it is a generational thing. What she does is no diff than brit, madonna, et al. She is performing for entertainment purposes; it's as simple as that.




+1


----------



## horse17

dr.pepper said:


> Hm not sure any of the others on any of these shows offer more substance than Erika Jayne. Not sure what some of you expect from a reality TV personality.
> 
> No one said owning the jet excuses anything EJ does...she is doing nothing wrong so why on earth would she need an excuse?
> 
> Perhaps it is a generational thing. What she does is no diff than Brit, Madonna, et al. She is performing for entertainment purposes; it's as simple as that.


I agree..not somethimg I would want my daughter to do, but no big deal for me...I like her so far, and her personality makes it easier for me not to care about her alter ego antics....


----------



## Creativelyswank

dr.pepper said:


> Hm not sure any of the others on any of these shows offer more substance than Erika Jayne. Not sure what some of you expect from a reality TV personality.
> 
> No one said owning the jet excuses anything EJ does...she is doing nothing wrong so why on earth would she need an excuse?
> 
> Perhaps it is a generational thing. What she does is no diff than Brit, Madonna, et al. She is performing for entertainment purposes; it's as simple as that.


 
+1
Also knowing that she performs mainly for the LGBT community also adds another dimension.  I've attended a drag show or two and see this no differently, just some fun titillation. Nothing wrong with expressing sexuality.


----------



## swags

I think these shows make people vulnerable. If you already have something going on whether its physical illness, alcoholism or a shaky marriage just being on the show will take a person down.


----------



## susieserb

lulilu said:


> I just don't like LisaR.  She is a sh*t stirrer, a malicious one who will (as she admits) will do anything to stay in the public eye, acting, making money.  She doesn't care who she hurts.


Alas the newish gals have to put themselves "out there" for relevance.  This scene plays out in every HW franchise and is very cookie cutter.  You see Eileen doing the same thing drudging up that stoopid convo she had with Lisa V (eye roll); all for water cooler discussion (er blog sites' dissemination).


----------



## AECornell

Just saw on Facebook Lisa Rinna's dad died


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Were they trolling or do they really think Erica is drop dead gorgeous?

This woman is a dime a dozen.


----------



## simone72

lulilu said:


> I just don't like LisaR.  She is a sh*t stirrer, a malicious one who will (as she admits) will do anything to stay in the public eye, acting, making money.  She doesn't care who she hurts.


I totally agree and said this a while back she has a nasty side!

I don't mind Erika but she will have to get friendly with some of the cast and start to really mingle if she wants to remain relevant in this reality world.
This I don't give a "F" attitude and too busy doing her own thing will not attract any ratings, I mean why is she here?


----------



## stacyredbird

lulilu said:


> I just don't like LisaR.  She is a sh*t stirrer, a malicious one who will (as she admits) will do anything to stay in the public eye, acting, making money.  She doesn't care who she hurts.




I totally agree with you.   I posted this last year about her, she is really all about herself.  



> I was backstage at an event about 6 years ago and watched Lisa Rinna interact with people. She was such a horrible snob and SO rude. She was so self absorbed and clearly thought a lot of herself.
> I was so shocked she was that way. There were some actual big name stars around and none of them acted like her. I was so surprised she acted like that. I had always really liked her.


----------



## Sassys

'I have fat lasered off': RHOBH star Kyle Richards, 47, confesses she has undergone SculpSure to get rid of her 'muffin top

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-SculpSure-rid-muffin-top.html#ixzz3y06PJQGP


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well hell Kyle we knew that!


----------



## Prettyn

its amazing what technology can do for our figures. I often wonder the long term affects of the lasers and coolscultping  and heating machines to get rid of fat. Is it damaging our cells or soft tissue , who knows.


----------



## minimom

I can't stand Lisa Rinna and its all because of the way she interacts with her parents and sister.     She will live to regret that after they pass and she is setting a horrible example for her kids.    Of course, payback is a bi!ch  and those girls may do the same to her.


----------



## Jayne1

Prettyn said:


> its amazing what technology can do for our figures. I often wonder the long term affects of the lasers and coolscultping  and heating machines to get rid of fat. Is it damaging our cells or soft tissue , who knows.



I wonder about that too.  These women are constantly having procedures -- the maintenance is nonstop. I'm not talking about doing their roots or getting a facial.  They do some serious maintenance.


----------



## slang

If one of them is going to fess up to cosmetic procedures, I'd rather it be Erika...

I would love for Erika to say what she does to her skin. I mean what she REALLY does - not a BS answer like "I use Ivory soap and Aveno cream at night". I want to know what lasers and procedures she has done


----------



## Ladybug09

AECornell said:


> Just saw on Facebook Lisa Rinna's dad died



Well I hope she got to spend some time with him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> If one of them is going to fess up to cosmetic procedures, I'd rather it be Erika...
> 
> I would love for Erika to say what she does to her skin. I mean what she REALLY does - not a BS answer like "I use Ivory soap and Aveno cream at night". I want to know what lasers and procedures she has done



I saw a before pic of her and all in saying is whoever worked on her had the hands of God.  Her procedures look good. I'll find the pic.


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> If one of them is going to fess up to cosmetic procedures, I'd rather it be Erika...
> 
> I would love for Erika to say what she does to her skin. I mean what she REALLY does - not a BS answer like "I use Ivory soap and Aveno cream at night". I want to know what lasers and procedures she has done



This! Her skin is gorgeous!


----------



## Sassys

Still had great skin


----------



## Crystalina

I actually prefer her look BEFORE the procedures


----------



## slang

She was very pretty before but her "new" nose looks good


----------



## guccimamma

lisa r is a spokesperson for adult diapers, and has posed for playboy.

how can she judge erica? that baffles me.


----------



## Jayne1

Crystalina said:


> I actually prefer her look BEFORE the procedures



Yes, now it's too plastic a look for me.

Here's a mid term, not a before, because she already has fake teeth and nice highlighted, blonde hair, which I think suits her more.

I think she did her eyes too. They were more hooded before. Plus, sometimes she wears those bright, blue coloured contacts on the show, which she doesn't need to do, but I think she likes the fakey fake look.


----------



## Megs

Erika was spot on calling Lisa Vanderpump out for being good at getting everyone else to talk but not really sharing herself. I had a friend like that and it took me quite a while to realize that was happening; I would spill my guts out and she would take it all in and pry for more but never share. I don't like that in people. Just sayin!


----------



## pot_luck

minimom said:


> I can't stand Lisa Rinna and its all because of the way she interacts with her parents and sister.     She will live to regret that after they pass and she is setting a horrible example for her kids.    Of course, payback is a bi!ch  and those girls may do the same to her.



In all fairness, we do not know what kind of parents they were. One may have been abusive, while the other turned a blind eye.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This new lady knows good and hell well she knows Faye!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Megs said:


> Erika was spot on calling Lisa Vanderpump out for being good at getting everyone else to talk but not really sharing herself. I had a friend like that and it took me quite a while to realize that was happening; I would spill my guts out and she would take it all in and pry for more but never share. I don't like that in people. Just sayin!



I've dealt with this kind of "friend" too. Needless to say, they are a "friend" no longer.


----------



## Crystalina

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, now it's too plastic a look for me.
> 
> Here's a mid term, not a before, because she already has fake teeth and nice highlighted, blonde hair, which I think suits her more.
> 
> I think she did her eyes too. They were more hooded before. Plus, sometimes she wears those bright, blue coloured contacts on the show, which she doesn't need to do, but I think she likes the fakey fake look.




Yes, you are right! The warm, honey blonde hair looks so much better on her!


----------



## Jayne1

Crystalina said:


> Yes, you are right! The warm, honey blonde hair looks so much better on her!



Agree - but regular folk can highlight their hair to a honey blonde shade, and Erika Jayne's newer, white blonde colour takes time (every 2 weeks) commitment and lots of money to maintain, so whether it's better suited is not the objective. &#9786;


----------



## lulilu

Love the honey blonde on Erika.  It can be expensive to maintain too.


----------



## horse17

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, now it's too plastic a look for me.
> 
> Here's a mid term, not a before, because she already has fake teeth and nice highlighted, blonde hair, which I think suits her more.
> 
> I think she did her eyes too. They were more hooded before. Plus, sometimes she wears those bright, blue coloured contacts on the show, which she doesn't need to do, but I think she likes the fakey fake look.


omg!..............it always amazes me how these women can change their looks so dramatically.....

she looks so different...but very pretty in both pictures....im doin something wrong..Lol!..


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> Love the honey blonde on Erika.  It can be expensive to maintain too.



I agree -- but nothing is as expensive as platinum. Those skunk stripe roots will show in 2 weeks.  And the colour oxidizes right away. 

You can coast for a bit on honey blonde.


----------



## needloub

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, now it's too plastic a look for me.
> 
> Here's a mid term, not a before, because she already has fake teeth and nice highlighted, blonde hair, which I think suits her more.
> 
> I think she did her eyes too. They were more hooded before. Plus, sometimes she wears those bright, blue coloured contacts on the show, which she doesn't need to do, but I think she likes the fakey fake look.



The woman looks good!  You'll be amazed at what prescription products and a little maintenance with minor procedures can do


----------



## Crystalina

Jayne1 said:


> I agree -- but nothing is as expensive as platinum. Those skunk stripe roots will show in 2 weeks.  And the colour oxidizes right away.
> 
> 
> 
> You can coast for a bit on honey blonde.




True, but I think honey blonde has a softer, more youthful look.

I can't imagine that her platinum locks look so great in person, especially a week after she's had it done.


----------



## Jayne1

Crystalina said:


> True, but I think honey blonde has a softer, more youthful look.
> 
> I can't imagine that her platinum locks look so great in person, especially a week after she's had it done.



Exactly -- honey blonde is more attractive on most, but I think Erika Jayne is going for a look many cannot maintain. And she wants to be noticed.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

pot_luck said:


> In all fairness, we do not know what kind of parents they were. One may have been abusive, while the other turned a blind eye.



Exactly, if I remember correctly Lisa R. once said on the show that her childhood was less than happy/not easy because of her parents. It had something to do with showing emotions/affection/giving attention or something of that sort.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Erika looks very "Russian" in this picture, like some oligarch's wife. To be honest, I prefer her face BEFORE the surgery, but she still looks good after all the things she had done.


----------



## slang

Plastic shmastic, I think Erika looks great!

Blonde upkeep isn't hard, I do my roots every 3 weeks and I'm not rich or famous. For her it's probably nothing, like going to Starbucks


----------



## minimom

pot_luck said:


> In all fairness, we do not know what kind of parents they were. One may have been abusive, while the other turned a blind eye.



If they had been, Lisa Rinna would have written a book already.  Sorry, but I can't give her a pass.


----------



## missyb

If you look at erikas Instagram account there is not one picture with her dear husband she loves so much. All the pictures are of her half naked and with guys who I guess are in her band. I like her for not taking **** from people but I do think she's on the trashy side


----------



## Bagisa

missyb said:


> If you look at erikas Instagram account there is not one picture with her dear husband she loves so much. All the pictures are of her half naked and with guys who I guess are in her band. I like her for not taking **** from people but I do think she's on the trashy side




Her Instagram account is for Erika Jayne. So yeah, I don't expect Attorney Girardi to be front and center.


----------



## DC-Cutie

missyb said:


> If you look at erikas Instagram account there is not one picture with her dear husband she loves so much. All the pictures are of her half naked and with guys who I guess are in her band. I like her for not taking **** from people but I do think she's on the trashy side



that seems to be her performer page, not personal.  So no biggie


----------



## 26Alexandra

My fiancé isn't on my Instagram either. He's not into social media.


----------



## DC-Cutie

26Alexandra said:


> My fiancé isn't on my Instagram either. He's not into social media.



I don't have any pics with my BF either, for the same reason - he's not into social media.  We like it this way


----------



## slang

I wish Erika Girardi had an instagram acct, not Erika Jayne. Erika Girardi seems a lot more interesting to me than Erika Jayne


----------



## DC-Cutie

I giggled when Erika, Yo and friend all had on white pants at the airport..  Yo is rubbing off


----------



## slang

Where was Yo's "health advocate" Daisy after the surgery. That wasn't her at the airport getting on Erika's private plane


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> I wish Erika Girardi had an instagram acct, not Erika Jayne. Erika Girardi seems a lot more interesting to me than Erika Jayne



Me too.


----------



## Prettyn

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, now it's too plastic a look for me.
> 
> Here's a mid term, not a before, because she already has fake teeth and nice highlighted, blonde hair, which I think suits her more.
> 
> I think she did her eyes too. They were more hooded before. Plus, sometimes she wears those bright, blue coloured contacts on the show, which she doesn't need to do, but I think she likes the fakey fake look.


She looks like a different person. She's pretty before and after. I'm sure she had a mini face lift and during her surgery probably an invasive chemical  peel that really takes a layer off and evens out your skin like a brand new glowing skin. Of course the up keep most be costly. Look at Kyle's Skin, I swear every season her skin gets tighter and more youthful looking!


----------



## simone72

CanuckBagLover said:


> Me too.


I follow her on snapchat and I must say its pretty dull her Erika Jayne profile


----------



## BarbadosBride

Erika has possibly gone grey  ? It would be alot easier to keep the platinum blonde if she is.


----------



## 26Alexandra

simone72 said:


> I follow her on snapchat and I must say its pretty dull her Erika Jayne profile




What's her snapchat name?


----------



## simone72

26Alexandra said:


> What's her snapchat name?



Erika Jayne same she doesn't post much


----------



## chaneljewel

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Erika looks very "Russian" in this picture, like some oligarch's wife. To be honest, I prefer her face BEFORE the surgery, but she still looks good after all the things she had done.



I think she looks good too.   I'm not sure that her 'job' is my style, but at least she doesn't take crap from the others.


----------



## Jayne1

chaneljewel said:


> I think she looks good too.   I'm not sure that her 'job' is my style, but at least she doesn't take crap from the others.



I think when you have that much money, you're not beholding to anyone.

I still find her dull.  She may be her own person, with lots of confidence in herself, but she's boring.

Then again, I like Lisa R and Eileen, and many don't like them.


----------



## chaneljewel

Jayne1 said:


> I think when you have that much money, you're not beholding to anyone.
> 
> I still find her dull.  She may be her own person, with lots of confidence in herself, but she's boring.
> 
> Then again, I like Lisa R and Eileen, and many don't like them.



I agree that she's boring.  I really don't see how she adds anything to the show other than the others being curious about her job. 
I go back and forth with Lisa R...Eileen cries too much lately.  Maybe she really has reason to tear up so often.


----------



## lallybelle

Just saw that Kim's ex Monty died. &#128577;


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

^ so sad.


----------



## coconutsboston

lallybelle said:


> Just saw that Kim's ex Monty died. &#128577;


Oh wow, that stinks.  May he RIP.


----------



## 7Famark

susieserb said:


> There's all degrees, like a flea infestation.



Lol, what? Erika is fab.

Giving me Faye flashbacks...no matter how many Chanel's you borrow, you will never, ever be a lady.


----------



## chaneljewel

RIP Monty.


----------



## susieserb

7Famark said:


> Lol, what? Erika is fab.
> 
> Giving me Faye flashbacks...no matter how many Chanel's you borrow, you will never, ever be a lady.


LOL here's another one; one man's trash is another's treasure


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, now it's too plastic a look for me.
> 
> Here's a mid term, not a before, because she already has fake teeth and nice highlighted, blonde hair, which I think suits her more.
> 
> I think she did her eyes too. They were more hooded before. Plus, sometimes she wears those bright, blue coloured contacts on the show, which she doesn't need to do, but I think she likes the fakey fake look.



It took a few epis but I am now an Erika Jayne fan. She looks better in the before pic posted.


----------



## VickyB

Prettyn said:


> She looks like a different person. She's pretty before and after. I'm sure she had a mini face lift and during her surgery probably an invasive chemical  peel that really takes a layer off and evens out your skin like a brand new glowing skin. Of course the up keep most be costly. Look at Kyle's Skin, I swear every season her skin gets tighter and more youthful looking!



So true about Kyle. She's not even 50 and should dial down the SP/fillers. At the rate she's going, she's going to run out of  successful "youth" treatments.


----------



## 26Alexandra

VickyB said:


> So true about Kyle. She's not even 50 and should dial down the SP/fillers. At the rate she's going, she's going to run out of  successful "youth" treatments.




Hope she doesn't look like Kathy in a few years. Her face looks terrible!


----------



## simone72

I am still trying to figure out Erika Jaynes snapchat she really posts one random picture of a glass or somewhere outside it makes no sense.


----------



## BarbadosBride

I really like the look of Yolanda's new apartment http://www.people.com/people/greatideas/gallery/0,,20978188_30435859,00.html#30435857


----------



## cdtracing

BarbadosBride said:


> I really like the look of Yolanda's new apartment http://www.people.com/people/greatideas/gallery/0,,20978188_30435859,00.html#30435857



That's a gorgeous place.  I love the neutral colors & the minimalist decor.  Unfortunately, something like that wouldn't work for me because I have Rottweilers for house dogs.  That white wouldn't stay white for long. 

Love her closet, though!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I love Eileen.


----------



## MAGJES

Jayne1 said:


> I think when you have that much money, you're not beholding to anyone.
> 
> I still find her dull.  She may be her own person, with lots of confidence in herself, but she's boring.
> 
> Then again,* I like Lisa R and Eileen*, and many don't like them.



I love those 2!


----------



## MAGJES

BarbadosBride said:


> I really like the look of Yolanda's new apartment http://www.people.com/people/greatideas/gallery/0,,20978188_30435859,00.html#30435857



What a view!


----------



## Crystalina

Allisonfaye said:


> I love Eileen.




Me too!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Katherine Edwards just said her lips were natural, but look at her modeling pictures... there wasn't a lip implant in there and there most certainly is now. Those aren't fillers - you can actually see the implant.


----------



## slang

I wonder why Eileen did the ashes by herself, wasn't her niece (her sisters daughter) there in Italy with her?


----------



## slang

I don't know whet Yo keeps claiming no hair dye when she is still clearly colouring her hair now


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> I don't know whet Yo keeps claiming no hair dye when she is still clearly colouring her hair now



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking the same thing!



She also told Andy she hasn't worn make up in over a year but she has make up on in her "talking heads" on the show


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> I don't know whet Yo keeps claiming no hair dye when she is still clearly colouring her hair now


Because she's full of it.

Lisa V needs to get over herself. 
I like Katherine. 
My favorite is still Eileen. And Erika.


----------



## slang

I think was funny that Lisa V didn't like Kyle to keep questioning her on something, when she does the same thing to everyone. Infact she keeps doing it to Kyle this season about Kim


----------



## horse17

Lisa R and Kyle are are obnoxious tonite...I still love Erika...


----------



## Crystalina

I definitely love Erika and Eileen the most.

Love Eileen's attitude and admire how Erika handles herself around these ridiculous women.

I can hardly stand to look at or listen to Faye Resnick....what a total HAG!!!!


----------



## Crystalina

OMG, Faye wants to discuss this "in private" when she had the audacity to WRITE A BOOK ABOUT IT and cash in on a tragedy?!?!?

It's just disgusting.


----------



## slang

I don't understand Kathryn. She says she is not one to hold her tongue & likes to confront things but Faye wrote that book 20 y/o and she has never confronted her before now and it has bothered her so much?


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> I don't know whet Yo keeps claiming no hair dye when she is still clearly colouring her hair now



Did you see the preview for next week?   She did her roots. They don't look like the little bit of dark roots from this week. lol


----------



## Jayne1

Crystalina said:


> ... admire how Erika handles herself around these ridiculous women.



But she doesn't do anything. She just sits there and looks beautiful.


----------



## Bagisa

Jayne1 said:


> Did you see the preview for next week?   She did her roots. They don't look like the little bit of dark roots from this week. lol




There are natural hair color options out there. Henna for instance. Hell, even Aveda is 99% natural.


----------



## horse17

Jayne1 said:


> But she doesn't do anything. She just sits there and looks beautiful.


yes, but give her time...I think she's smart....just taking it all in and not acting like a fool....she saw right thru Kyle tonite..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> I don't understand Kathryn. She says she is not one to hold her tongue & likes to confront things but Faye wrote that book 20 y/o and she has never confronted her before now and it has bothered her so much?




Let me first say I HATE the OJ story line!  It is horrible pathetic exploitation of a terrible tragedy for a plotline.  

I agree with you on Kathryn.  Not only does she say likes to confront things but she claims she never read the book in the first place!  This does not make sense. (As Erika said - wouldn't you read something written about you before you decided to confront someone?). And now 20 years later she is still holding a grudge?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> But she doesn't do anything. She just sits there and looks beautiful.


Which is actually quite smart.  She did look really gorgeous at that barbecue.


----------



## horse17

tonite I had flashbacks of why I never used to like kyle....she was acting like her old self..playing innocent and being a total shi$ stirrer


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> I wonder why Eileen did the ashes by herself, wasn't her niece (her sisters daughter) there in Italy with her?



That was strange. What was even stranger was the scene with her husband immediately beforehand where she's crying and he's going "whatever".  I don't know if it was tears for the camera and he knew that or something is really off in that marriage. What kind of husband would not go over and try to comfort his wife in tears?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

horse17 said:


> tonite I had flashbacks of why I never used to like kyle....she was acting like her old self..playing innocent and being a total shi$ stirrer


Totally agree.


----------



## horse17

agree...also,  if you want to bring it up, dont do it in front of everyone..

Im on the fence with Katheryn....not sure shes the "wholesome midwest girl"..she claims to be..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

horse17 said:


> yes, but give her time...I think she's smart....just taking it all in and not acting like a fool....she saw right thru Kyle tonite..


I feel she's  quietly sussing these women out. I'm not totally sold on her Erika yet but we'll see.


----------



## slang

horse17 said:


> tonite I had flashbacks of why I never used to like kyle....she was acting like her old self..playing innocent and being a total shi$ stirrer



I thought she was doing to Lisa V, what Lisa does to everyone else, that's Lisa MO and she got a taste of her own medicine tonight.


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> I thought she was doing to Lisa V, what Lisa does to everyone else, that's Lisa MO and she got a taste of her own medicine tonight.


yes, your right...but  she was also way out of line for asking those questions about a guest she invited to her home...


----------



## slang

horse17 said:


> yes, your right...but  she was also way out of line for asking those questions about a guest she invited to her home...



Yup but nothing that happened at that "BBQ" would happen in "real life". The Kyle/ Lisa conversation or Kathryn/Faye confrontation.

Regardless, learning that Mohammed doesn't think his kids have Lyme was the most interesting thing from the episode for me. I wonder if he'll deny it on social media. Like Kyle said, either the kids have to or they don't??


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> Yup but nothing that happened at that "BBQ" would happen in "real life". The Kyle/ Lisa conversation or Kathryn/Faye confrontation.
> 
> Regardless, learning that Mohammed doesn't think his kids have Lyme was the most interesting thing from the episode for me. I wonder if he'll deny it on social media. Like Kyle said, either the kids have to or they don't??


yes, your right,...this is true......I just didnt like the way kyle way acting tonight..I mean the whole Yo-lyme-implants-kids have lyme thing is strange...its obvious to everyone that the whole situation is sad and questionable at some level...Yo's not hurting anyone but herself, so they should just drop the conversation and see what plays out...Im with erika on this one...lol!


----------



## Jayne1

Bagisa said:


> There are natural hair color options out there. Henna for instance. Hell, even Aveda is 99% natural.



But she's not doing henna, since she's making her roots lighter&#8230;  and as for natural, that doesn't exist in hair colour.  Unless you're talking about a very temporary coating. 

If you're permanently changing your hair colour, which she is, because next week, her roots are not dark anymore, then it's not natural, it's synthetic and full of chemicals.

There are no plant based formulas that give consistent and long lasting colour.

Maybe she'll tell us what she's using.  Maybe she wants to get into the organic market, and be a lifestyle guru&#8230; but her credibility is shaky.


----------



## GoGlam

slang said:


> I thought she was doing to Lisa V, what Lisa does to everyone else, that's Lisa MO and she got a taste of her own medicine tonight.




I don't agree. I agree with Lisa when she says, if you feel something is off limits, say to stop asking questions about it.  Eileen and Kathryn just kept answering questions, not actually telling her that they'd rather not talk about it.  This is a show, they need content and I'm sure Lisa is trying to make the producers happy.

Kyle was talking about Kim and eventually said I don't want to talk about it and Lisa stopped.

Fast forward to Kyle asking maybe 10 times, if not more, about Yolanda/Mohammed/the kids and Lisa repeatedly saying stop I don't want to talk about it.

Unacceptable.


----------



## slang

GoGlam said:


> I don't agree. I agree with Lisa when she says, if you feel something is off limits, say to stop asking questions about it.  Eileen and Kathryn just kept answering questions, not actually telling her that they'd rather not talk about it.  This is a show, they need content and I'm sure Lisa is trying to make the producers happy.
> 
> Kyle was talking about Kim and eventually said I don't want to talk about it and Lisa stopped.
> 
> Fast forward to Kyle asking maybe 10 times, if not more, about Yolanda/Mohammed/the kids and Lisa repeatedly saying stop I don't want to talk about it.
> 
> Unacceptable.



I was referring to Lisa's conversations to Kyle about Nikki's wedding. Kyle said several times she didn't want to discuss the topic further (at the dinner with her kid there, I think in Italy?) and Lisa didn't stop asking questions, she only did when Kyle's daughter shut her down


----------



## Bagisa

Jayne1 said:


> But she's not doing henna, since she's making her roots lighter  and as for natural, that doesn't exist in hair colour.  Unless you're talking about a very temporary coating.
> 
> If you're permanently changing your hair colour, which she is, because next week, her roots are not dark anymore, then it's not natural, it's synthetic and full of chemicals.
> 
> There are no plant based formulas that give consistent and long lasting colour.
> 
> Maybe she'll tell us what she's using.  Maybe she wants to get into the organic market, and be a lifestyle guru but her credibility is shaky.




There are plenty of natural non chemical hair dyes in the market. They may not be the best dyes, but they exist. 

There's henna and vegetable based hair dyes for blondes too. 

And maintaining blonde roots is always a chore, regardless of the products used.


----------



## slang

Bagisa said:


> There are plenty of natural non chemical hair dyes in the market. They may not be the best dyes, but they exist.
> 
> There's henna and vegetable based hair dyes for blondes too.
> 
> And maintaining blonde roots is always a chore, regardless of the products used.



Are there non chemical dyes that lighten your hair? I need to look into that for myself.

Yolanda's current hair looks high lighted to me, she has a dark blonde base but still has platnium blonde highlights (colour of Erika's hair) I thought you could only go lighter like that with chemicals?


----------



## Crystalina

Jayne1 said:


> But she doesn't do anything. She just sits there and looks beautiful.




That's it! That's why I like her....she stays calm and is the yin to their yang.

She may not be entertaining in the way LV is, but I admire that although she has the same money and opportunities that the rest of the ladies do, she chooses to shows restraint.  To me, that's remarkable.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> Are there non chemical dyes that lighten your hair? I need to look into that for myself.
> 
> Yolanda's current hair looks high lighted to me, she has a dark blonde base but still has platnium blonde highlights (colour of Erika's hair) I thought you could only go lighter like that with chemicals?



That's what I'm wondering about. A chemical is a chemical. She's making a permanent change in her colour and needs touch ups, based on grow-out and fading.

She's not using e lemon juice or those other things that people mention, because all that does is dry out the hair.


----------



## chowlover2

CanuckBagLover said:


> That was strange. What was even stranger was the scene with her husband immediately beforehand where she's crying and he's going "whatever".  I don't know if it was tears for the camera and he knew that or something is really off in that marriage. What kind of husband would not go over and try to comfort his wife in tears?



It wasn't all the ashes, just looked like an Altoids size box full of them. Eileen was on WWHL tonight, and they scattered her sister's ashes at all her fav places. She said they ended up around Hearst Castle.


----------



## chowlover2

slang said:


> Yup but nothing that happened at that "BBQ" would happen in "real life". The Kyle/ Lisa conversation or Kathryn/Faye confrontation.
> 
> Regardless, learning that Mohammed doesn't think his kids have Lyme was the most interesting thing from the episode for me. I wonder if he'll deny it on social media. Like Kyle said, either the kids have to or they don't??



Mohammed sent a quote into WWHL tonight. Basically, he doesn't want to talk about his children on TV.


----------



## AECornell

There are no chemical free salon products that will lighten your hair. Only low chemical brands like Aveda, Davines, etc. You have to have some chemicals to achieve the process. It's just not possible to lighten your hair that much with natural products. You can get a slight lightening but to achieve the blonde Yolanda has would take a very long time and commitment, and even then would probably be very yellow. She's full of $hit of she's saying she's not bleaching her hair.

Hair dye is different. A dye can only darken your hair, not lighten it. Hemp and other natural products will do the trick.


----------



## tomz_grl

I'm sure Yo's using all of her lemons to achieve the effect...Sun In always did it for me when I was younger.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> Mohammed sent a quote into WWHL tonight. Basically, he doesn't want to talk about his children on TV.


Good for Mohammed.  I don't like the fact that Yo has dragged her children into this lyme disease issue. If they have it, it should be their decision whether they want to talk about it publicly - they should not be used as their mother's mouth peices.


----------



## Swanky

*'I will not allow them to live a life of pain': Emotional Yolanda  Foster posts picture of daughter Bella Hadid getting treated for chronic  Lyme disease*

It  was thought she had been living an elaborate lie when it was claimed  her ex husband denied their children were suffering from chronic Lyme  disease.
But following Mohamed Hadid's spectacular reversal, Yolanda Foster posted an image of herself nursing their daughter Gigi as she got treatment on Tuesday.
The  Dutch former model has long claimed Bella and Anwar also suffer from  the debilitating condition, which as plagued her for several years.






Yolanda Foster posted an image of daughter Bella getting treated for chronic Lyme disease on Tuesday

It  is controversial however, as the Infectious Diseases Society of America,  the Centers for Disease Control, the National Institute of Allergy and  Infectious Diseases and the American Academy of Neurology all agree that  there is no such condition as chronic Lyme disease.

Along  with her picture, Yolanda posted a lengthy missive on Instagram,  saying: 'Watching my brave babies stuffer (sic) in silence in order to  support me in my journey has struck the deepest core of hopelessness  inside of me, it is because of them that I continue to fight  relentlessly.
'I  will not allow them to live a life of pain and suffering&#8230;&#8230;. I will  prevail and walk to the end of the earth to find a cure for them and  millions of others debilitated by this invisible disease!





Her ex husband Mohamed Hadid  has denied he had told Lisa Vanderpump his children did not suffer from  chronic Lyme disease

'We all deserve to live a healthy life, don't you think?'
On  Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills Lisa Vanderpump alleged that Yolanda's  ex had denied 'any of his children' suffer from Lyme disease.
Lisa,  who has been friends with Mohamed for many years, made the comments on  Tuesday&#8217;s episode of the show, but hours after the reality show aired a  statement submitted by the businessman was read out on Watch What  Happens Live. *
The entrepreneur, father to Gigi, Bella and Anwar Hadid, told Andy Cohen that Lisa must have been mistaken. *





Lisa Vanderpump claimed on RHOBH Mohamed doesn't believe their children are ill

&#8216;I can only imagine that my response to a question asking how my kids are doing with &#8216;fine&#8217; was misconstrued.
&#8216;I  have too much respect for all five of my children to speak about them  publicly in a restaurant or otherwise. I will not speak further on  something that should now be put to rest&#8217;.  
While  medical professionals say chronic Lyme disease does not exist, there is  evidence to support the fact some symptoms do linger past initial  treatment of Lyme disease. This is as post&#8211;Lyme disease syndrome.
The  exact cause of this is not yet known, but most medical experts believe  that the lingering symptoms are the result of residual damage to tissues  and the immune system that occurred during the infection. In a small  percentage of cases symptoms can last for more than six months.





The dashing entrepreneur with his ex wife and daughter in Beverly Hills back in 2014






Yolanda was diagnosed with  Lyme disease in 2012 and revealed last year that her youngest children  Anwar (second left) and Bella (far right) also suffer from the  tick-borne illness



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eated-chronic-Lyme-Disease.html#ixzz3ySBULwV8
​


----------



## DC-Cutie

Was I the only one that wanted to punch Lisa R when she was at the bar with Lisa V, then comes Faye and she asks about their little issue???

I mean seriously, Lisa V was JUST telling her what happened, why bring it up?  Lisa R is trying to solidify her spot next season.

The dinner was hilarious.  Faye is that bish!!!!!  When she said to Kathryn 'you feel better now?', I took a swig of my wine and jumped off of the couch.  That was priceless.  Kyle also knows exactly what she's doing and the producers are loving every bit of the messiness.  

The whole Mohammed situation with his kids, I believe it.  Something tells me Yo is trying to make fetch happen.  I speaks volumes when the father says his kids don't have lyme or he doesn't know anything about it.  Isn't that something Yo would have discussed with him?  I also applaud him for not talking about his children in the media and posting pics of them getting treatments like Yo.  Everything isn't for public consumption.  Now, Lisa shouldn't have spoken about it.  She should have kept as quiet as a church mouse.


----------



## Longchamp

Lisa is a like a snitch. Still like her, not sure why, but zip it with secrets from Mohammed.
No with the OJ story line.
I love Eileen. Her husband doesn't bother me that much. If it works for her...

Erika is thick but sassy. We all know why she's on the show...promote herself. Sorry getting tired of her better than you attitude.  Just like Kim Fields.  You two are on the show for a purpose, stop the chit.


----------



## buzzytoes

I feel like Yo's "illness" is just one big photo op. I'm sure Bella's "treatment" is another Vitamin C IV like Yo did with Erika. Which, again, is a no no if you have an already jacked immune system. Really she just disgusts me at this point.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> I feel like Yo's "illness" is just one big photo op. I'm sure Bella's "treatment" is another Vitamin C IV like Yo did with Erika. Which, again, is a no no if you have an already jacked immune system. Really she just disgusts me at this point.



this is how I see it and let's be honest, Vitamin C isn't an earth shattering life altering treatment!  

Everything is a photo-opt for her.  I wonder if her relationship with Mo is as nice as it used to be.


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> ]Was I the only one that wanted to punch Lisa R when she was at the bar with Lisa V, then comes Faye and she asks about their little issue[/B]???
> 
> I mean seriously, Lisa V was JUST telling her what happened, why bring it up?  Lisa R is trying to solidify her spot next season.
> 
> *The dinner was hilarious.  Faye is that bish!!!!!  When she said to Kathryn 'you feel better now?*', I took a swig of my wine and jumped off of the couch.  That was priceless.  Kyle also knows exactly what she's doing and the producers are loving every bit of the messiness.
> 
> *The whole Mohammed situation with his kids, I believe it.  Something tells me Yo is trying to make fetch happen.  I speaks volumes when the father says his kids don't have lyme or he doesn't know anything about it.  Isn't that something Yo would have discussed with him?  I also applaud him for not talking about his children in the media and posting pics of them getting treatments like Yo.  Everything isn't for public consumption.  Now, Lisa shouldn't have spoken about it.  She should have kept as quiet as a church mouse*.



agreed! Lisa R is messy!


----------



## slang

buzzytoes said:


> *I feel like Yo's "illness" is just one big photo op*. I'm sure Bella's "treatment" is another Vitamin C IV like Yo did with Erika. Which, again, is a no no if you have an already jacked immune system. Really she just disgusts me at this point.




Yes!


----------



## lulilu

LisaR threw LisaV right under the bus with Faye.  What a sh*t stirrer and so desperate for face time she will say or do anything.

I think Erika was just stunned into silence and disgust at what was happening at the table.  I think the constant reiteration of Yolanda's health is so overboard.  Leave her alone.  Whatever her illness is/isn't.  

I do find interesting the CDC saying there is no long-term lyme disease.  My son had lyme disease as a kid (with the whole giant circles on his body).  The pediatrician treated it with antibiotics and told me it was gone forever when I asked after lingering after effects.  That was 20 years ago.  No effects since.

Kyle is disgusting.  She had a smirk on her face when she told Faye what a great friend she was in the midst of the Katherine discussion.  And too bad Katherine isn't as quick with her comebacks as Faye shut her down.  Faye is a bottom dweller.

An aside -- at the furniture store, Faye complimented Kyle on her diamond heart necklace.  Was that the same necklace Faye was wearing at dinner?


----------



## cdtracing

lulilu said:


> An aside -- at the furniture store, Faye complimented Kyle on her diamond heart necklace.  Was that the same necklace Faye was wearing at dinner?



OMG!  I totally missed that.  Now I'm going to have to go back & rewatch the episode when it reruns again.  Since Kyle & Faye are such good friends, it wouldn't surprise me if it was.


----------



## imgg

lulilu said:


> LisaR threw LisaV right under the bus with Faye.  What a sh*t stirrer and so desperate for face time she will say or do anything.
> 
> I think Erika was just stunned into silence and disgust at what was happening at the table.  I think the constant reiteration of Yolanda's health is so overboard.  Leave her alone.  Whatever her illness is/isn't.
> 
> I do find interesting the CDC saying there is no long-term lyme disease.  My son had lyme disease as a kid (with the whole giant circles on his body).  The pediatrician treated it with antibiotics and told me it was gone forever when I asked after lingering after effects.  That was 20 years ago.  No effects since.
> 
> Kyle is disgusting.  She had a smirk on her face when she told Faye what a great friend she was in the midst of the Katherine discussion.  And too bad Katherine isn't as quick with her comebacks as Faye shut her down.  *Faye is a bottom dweller.*
> 
> An aside -- at the furniture store, Faye complimented Kyle on her diamond heart necklace.  Was that the same necklace Faye was wearing at dinner?



Faye is a bottom dweller.  To profit off the tragedy of others is disgusting and I doubt her book was accurate, all for shock value and profit.  Gross.

Kyle is such a hypocrite- no one is allowed to question her on anything but yet she does the same to others.


----------



## DC-Cutie

See the Kathryn lady could have spoke up a little more.  Because what you're not going to do is include my name in a book and then NOT want to talk about it.  It wasn't that painful when you wrote it.  Not to be insensitive.

But I think there is more to the story, because Kathryn is awfully defensive.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> See the Kathryn lady could have spoke up a little more.  Because what you're not going to do is include my name in a book and then NOT want to talk about it.  It wasn't that painful when you wrote it.  Not to be insensitive.
> 
> But I think there is more to the story, because Kathryn is awfully defensive.




There is way more to the story. Maybe Kathryn really doesn't care that much but is ramping it up for the show because no one waits 20 YEARS to confront someone about an issue. I don't believe it!


----------



## Bagisa

And wouldn't Faye and Katherine have crossed paths during all these years?  They ran in the same circle FFS.


----------



## Love Of My Life

imgg said:


> Faye is a bottom dweller.  To profit off the tragedy of others is disgusting and I doubt her book was accurate, all for shock value and profit.  Gross.
> 
> Kyle is such a hypocrite- no one is allowed to question her on anything but yet she does the same to others.


 
Agree here

Kyle has been so sensitive when a conversation turns to Kim
& here she does the same thing to Kathryn.

Faye Resnick Lisa R are both disgusting... two peas in a pod..

The dirty laundry is going to come out when & if Kathyrn confronts
Faye which she is sure to do


----------



## slang

OK, now I know why in 22 yrs since Faye's book came out Kathryn said nothing. 

Bravo has this on their site as the 2 places were Kathryn is mentioned in the book:


While most of the book centered on Faye's friendship with Nicole and her turbulent relationship with OJ Simpson, there is one moment in the book that mentioned Kathryn by name. Faye describes how OJ and Nicole were close to a reconciliation after their divorce but that before OJ could truly move forward, he needed to know everyone she slept with during their separation and divorce:

*"Then she came to the other names she so desperately did not want to reveal. Finally, Nicole admitted her affair with Marcus Allen. She quickly told OJ that she'd only let him "play" with her. She didn't admit to actual intercourse. OJ exploded. He turned on her like a man possessed. Nicole told me OJ threatened her, saying "If you're ever with Marcus again, I'll...I don't know what I'll do, but it will be bad. I won't be able to control myself." He wouldn't let it end. It held up the reconciliation attempt for months. At times we were worried that OJ might take revenge on Marcus by telling his fiancée Kathryn about the affair with Nicole. That would have been a disaster, because Kathryn was a sweet woman who was well aware of Marcus' womanizing and might have felt she had to call off the wedding. OJ did not do that, but he did confront Marcus. No one knows exactly what was said, but it ended up with him swearing to OJ that he would never touch Nicole again. Marcus said it wouldn't be a problem anymore, because he was getting married.

Later in the book, Faye writes that before anything had started up between Marcus and Nicole, Marcus had his sights set on Faye. Faye called their mutual friend Kris Jenner (yes, that Kris Jenner) for advice. 

"Kris, I don't know what to think about this. I know Marcus Allen has been trying to get my phone number, and Nicole wants me to go out with him to the Monkey Bar. I like Marcus but not in that way. On the other hand, I'd like to keep him as a friend, because he is a friend of Nicole's. What do you think?" Kris said, "Whatever you do, don't go out with Marcus Allen. He's the biggest womanizer in the world and don't forget he's engaged to Kathryn. She turns a blind eye to his fooling around, but it hurts her when he does it publicly."

*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Excuse the expression:  The s**t is going to hit the fan with Faye & Kathryn  now..

All the ugliness of this tragedy of Nicole Simpson is going to come out again...


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> See the Kathryn lady could have spoke up a little more.  Because what you're not going to do is include my name in a book and then NOT want to talk about it.  It wasn't that painful when you wrote it.  Not to be insensitive.
> 
> But I think there is more to the story, because Kathryn is awfully defensive.


all of the above.....there is more to the story...


----------



## keodi

lulilu said:


> *LisaR threw LisaV right under the bus with Faye.  What a sh*t stirrer and so desperate for face time she will say or do anything.
> *
> I think Erika was just stunned into silence and disgust at what was happening at the table.  I think the constant reiteration of Yolanda's health is so overboard.  Leave her alone.  Whatever her illness is/isn't.
> 
> I do find interesting the CDC saying there is no long-term lyme disease.  My son had lyme disease as a kid (with the whole giant circles on his body).  The pediatrician treated it with antibiotics and told me it was gone forever when I asked after lingering after effects.  That was 20 years ago.  No effects since.
> 
> *Kyle is disgusting.  She had a smirk on her face when she told Faye what a great friend she was in the midst of the Katherine discussion.  And too bad Katherine isn't as quick with her comebacks as Faye shut her down.  Faye is a bottom dweller.
> *
> An aside -- at the furniture store, Faye complimented Kyle on her diamond heart necklace.  Was that the same necklace Faye was wearing at dinner?



Agreed, Lisa R and Kyle was definitely stirring the pot.


----------



## pjhm

As much as she protests otherwise, Lisa R has no sensitivity to others.
If she did, she would never have pulled that stunt on Lisa Vanderpump regarding Faye.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Urg, how annoying is Fayes fake "calm" voice?! It's like she trying to sound like a psychologist faking to be all calm and above it all.


----------



## lulilu

COPENHAGEN said:


> Urg, how annoying is Fayes fake "calm" voice?! It's like she trying to sound like a psychologist faking to be all calm and above it all.



+1 I am sure she had it well-practiced before the party.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

lulilu said:


> +1 I am sure she had it well-practiced before the party.


Exactly!  Sounds so rehearsed and fake


----------



## Jayne1

COPENHAGEN said:


> Urg, how annoying is Fayes fake "calm" voice?! It's like she trying to sound like a psychologist faking to be all calm and above it all.



She's terrifying.


----------



## simone72

pjhm said:


> As much as she protests otherwise, Lisa R has no sensitivity to others.
> If she did, she would never have pulled that stunt on Lisa Vanderpump regarding Faye.


She's obviously securing her spot for next season, ruthless not a fan of her.
I do like that Faye didn't indulge in a fight.
Not sure about Eileen, sometimes I feel she cannot distinguish between her soap opera performance and the reality show.
That new girl Kathleen is a little aggressive not a fan at the moment.
Yolanda I really hope all this lyme disease is for real.


----------



## LemonDrop

Wow. I never read Faye's book. What awful secrets to share about your murdered friend. So unnecessary writing about Kathryn. If I was Kyle I would be worried.


----------



## Love Of My Life

In a way from Kyle's expression, think she is enjoying the Kathryn sooner
than later confrontation with Faye

I think Kyle enjoyed seeing Kathryn being defensive & in that position...

Faye's demeanor was so offputting..


----------



## cjy

chowlover2 said:


> Mohammed sent a quote into WWHL tonight. Basically, he doesn't want to talk about his children on TV.



Good for him


----------



## Love Of My Life

cjy said:


> Good for him


 
Good for him is right!!  He shut any rumor down & will protect the
privacy of his children as best as he can as any parent would...

And Andy Cohen needs a few life lessons as well...he's more than a yenta!!


----------



## simone72

I thought it was weird that Kyle invited everyone to a "barbecue" and so many were dressed for a barbecue and others way overdressed including Kyle. Made me think she wanted to be the center of attention and looking better than anyone.


----------



## Longchamp

COPENHAGEN said:


> Urg, how annoying is Fayes fake "calm" voice?! It's like she trying to sound like a psychologist faking to be all calm and above it all.





lulilu said:


> +1 I am sure she had it well-practiced before the party.





COPENHAGEN said:


> Exactly!  Sounds so rehearsed and fake





Jayne1 said:


> She's terrifying.



+ 100.  Don't want to get carpal tunnel typing one word about Faye.
Ignore !!


hotshot said:


> Good for him is right!!  He shut any rumor down & will protect the
> privacy of his children as best as her can as any parent would...
> 
> And Andy Cohen needs a few life lessons as well...he's more than a yenta!!



Ha ha. Thinking same about AC.


----------



## Jayne1

simone72 said:


> I thought it was weird that Kyle invited everyone to a "barbecue" and so many were dressed for a barbecue and others way overdressed including Kyle. Made me think she wanted to be the center of attention and looking better than anyone.



She did what they all do on reality TV.  She had it catered, which includes the chef, event staffing, decorations, dinnerware, plating the meal&#8230; the whole presentation, including clean up.

Those reality show affairs drive me bonkers.  No one lifts a finger, they just open their home.


----------



## LemonDrop

It's funny to me that Kyle talked about how great a friend Faye is because she will be there for her at 3 in the morning when she is crying and needs to talk.  Well Yeah!! Cause that's when she's getting all the juicy stuff for her next book.


----------



## cdtracing

COPENHAGEN said:


> Urg, how annoying is Fayes fake "calm" voice?! It's like she trying to sound like a psychologist faking to be all calm and above it all.



Yes, she definitely sounded well rehearsed & was trying to behave like she's so above everything even though she's the one who wrote the book after Nicole was murdered.  I really don't like this OJ storyline at all.  This is going too far. IMO 



chowlover2 said:


> Mohammed sent a quote into WWHL tonight. Basically, he doesn't want to talk about his children on TV.



Good for him.  He's just shut the speculation down & will protect his children's privacy as a father should.


----------



## fashiongirl26

It's pretty simple. Faye is a see you next Tuesday.


----------



## pot_luck

Yolonda looks like a creepy drug pusher in the pic of her the bed with her daughter.


----------



## keodi

lulilu said:


> LisaR threw LisaV right under the bus with Faye.  What a sh*t stirrer and so desperate for face time she will say or do anything.
> 
> I think Erika was just stunned into silence and disgust at what was happening at the table.  I think the constant reiteration of Yolanda's health is so overboard.  Leave her alone.  Whatever her illness is/isn't.
> 
> I do find interesting the CDC saying there is no long-term lyme disease.  My son had lyme disease as a kid (with the whole giant circles on his body).  The pediatrician treated it with antibiotics and told me it was gone forever when I asked after lingering after effects.  That was 20 years ago.  No effects since.
> 
> Kyle is disgusting.  She had a smirk on her face when she told Faye what a great friend she was in the midst of the Katherine discussion.  And too bad Katherine isn't as quick with her comebacks as Faye shut her down.  Faye is a bottom dweller.
> 
> An aside -- at the furniture store, Faye complimented Kyle on her diamond heart necklace.  Was that the same necklace Faye was wearing at dinner?


Agreed!


----------



## labelwhore04

horse17 said:


> tonite I had flashbacks of why I never used to like kyle....she was acting like her old self..playing innocent and being a total shi$ stirrer



Yesss! Kyle loves to stir up drama then sit there and pretend to be surprised when things blow up. You can tell she secretly loves it. I also side-eye anyone who's friends with Faye Resnick. She seems like a truly awful person. It says a lot about your character to be friends with someone like her.


----------



## labelwhore04

LemonDrop said:


> It's funny to me that Kyle talked about how great a friend Faye is because she will be there for her at 3 in the morning when she is crying and needs to talk.  *Well Yeah!! Cause that's when she's getting all the juicy stuff for her next book.*



Haha exactly. How can you trust someone like that as your best friend when you know they're capable of spilling all your secrets and profiting off you if you were to die? It's just vile.


----------



## Tropigal3

slang said:


> There is way more to the story. Maybe Kathryn really doesn't care that much but is ramping it up for the show because no one waits 20 YEARS to confront someone about an issue. I don't believe it!



Yes, that's crazy to hold a grudge for so longespecially if she hasn't even read the book herself.  I'm sure the issue was brought up by the producer for more drama, as usual.  



COPENHAGEN said:


> Urg, how annoying is Fayes fake "calm" voice?! It's like she trying to sound like a psychologist faking to be all calm and above it all.



Ugh, so condescending.  I don't see why Kyle likes her so much, LV seems to be more fun to be around from what I've seen.


----------



## chowlover2

Faye coming to the barbecue was a definite way for Kyle to stir the pot. So many of her castmates really dislike her, why would you invite her? Kyle enjoyed it way too much. Kyle and Mauricio have large group of friends, I'm sure Faye could have been invited to something other than a housewife gathering. Maybe she is just trying to secure her spot for next season?

All I can say is Camile nailed it when she called Faye, " morally corrupt."


----------



## slang

chowlover2 said:


> Faye coming to the barbecue was a definite way for Kyle to stir the pot. *So many of her castmates really dislike her*, why would you invite her? Kyle enjoyed it way too much. Kyle and Mauricio have large group of friends, I'm sure Faye could have been invited to something other than a housewife gathering. Maybe she is just trying to secure her spot for next season?
> 
> All I can say is Camile nailed it when she called Faye, " morally corrupt."



Meh, 2 people didn't like Faye at that party (Lisa & Kathryn). The whole cast except Yo didn't like Brandi last season and they were forced to have dinners together. Bravo lives for that drama.
Eileen was on WWHL last night and was defending Faye saying how nice she is and Camille and Faye are friendly. Camille has said she feels bad about calling Faye morally corrupt as she didn't know her then and now that she does she likes her. I remember seeing pic maybe 2 yrs ago where Camille went on vacation w/ Kyle & Faye. They've been fine for a while.

I felt bad for Kathryn because if she thinks she was cast on her own merit she is sadly mistaken. AC had this storyline all planned out with Kathryn and Faye fighting but it sounds like a bust. Kathryn has alluded to a bigger issue with a cast member that plays out later in the season and it isn't Faye or Kyle. She said her and Kyle are good friends now. From reading between the lines it sounds like Lisa R to me but I guess we'll see.


----------



## caitlin1214

Lisa didn't bring up Bella and Anwar. Someone else did and Lisa replied with, "Mohamed says no" and she just left it at that. Kyle was the one asking and asking away, and Lisa kept saying she doesn't want to talk about it anymore. 


The difference between that situation and the one with Lisa and Elaine was that Lisa was talking about Elaine directly (and Elaine not telling her the conversation was making her uncomfortable, as she should have done right then, and not after the fact.) 


Lisa rightfully didn't want to get into a lengthy discussion about Mohammed's children.


----------



## caitlin1214

It's unrealistic to say that nobody should talk about anybody else behind their backs ever. But there is a right way and a wrong way to go about it. The truth is okay but trashing someone behind their backs or bringing up wild theories when they're not their to defend themselves is not. 

Lisa R bringing up Munchhausen (again) was one thing. Lisa V answering someone's question "Mohammed said no" and leaving it at that is another.


----------



## VickyB

fashiongirl26 said:


> It's pretty simple. Faye is a see you next Tuesday.




ITA!!!! This could not be more true!!!!! She was despicable 20  years ago and she is even more offensive now. Her holier than thou attitude is off the charts. If she and Kyle really are "besties" that doesn't say much for Kyle.


----------



## bisousx

Erika looked flawlessssssss in this episode. Wow. I want her skin.


----------



## VickyB

dc-cutie said:


> was i the only one that wanted to punch lisa r when she was at the bar with lisa v, then comes faye and she asks about their little issue???
> 
> I mean seriously, lisa v was just telling her what happened, why bring it up?  Lisa r is trying to solidify her spot next season.
> 
> The dinner was hilarious.  Faye is that bish!!!!!  When she said to kathryn 'you feel better now?', i took a swig of my wine and jumped off of the couch.  That was priceless.  Kyle also knows exactly what she's doing and the producers are loving every bit of the messiness.
> 
> The whole mohammed situation with his kids, i believe it.  Something tells me yo is trying to make fetch happen.  I speaks volumes when the father says his kids don't have lyme or he doesn't know anything about it.  Isn't that something yo would have discussed with him?  I also applaud him for not talking about his children in the media and posting pics of them getting treatments like yo.  Everything isn't for public consumption.  Now, lisa shouldn't have spoken about it.  She should have kept as quiet as a church mouse.



ita!!!!


----------



## VickyB

lulilu said:


> lisar threw lisav right under the bus with faye.  What a sh*t stirrer and so desperate for face time she will say or do anything.
> 
> I think erika was just stunned into silence and disgust at what was happening at the table.  I think the constant reiteration of yolanda's health is so overboard.  Leave her alone.  Whatever her illness is/isn't.
> 
> I do find interesting the cdc saying there is no long-term lyme disease.  My son had lyme disease as a kid (with the whole giant circles on his body).  The pediatrician treated it with antibiotics and told me it was gone forever when i asked after lingering after effects.  That was 20 years ago.  No effects since.
> 
> Kyle is disgusting.  She had a smirk on her face when she told faye what a great friend she was in the midst of the katherine discussion.  And too bad katherine isn't as quick with her comebacks as faye shut her down.  Faye is a bottom dweller.
> 
> 
> An aside -- at the furniture store, faye complimented kyle on her diamond heart necklace.  Was that the same necklace faye was wearing at dinner?



ita!!!!


----------



## VickyB

bisousx said:


> Erika looked flawlessssssss in this episode. Wow. I want her skin.



I'm really liking Erika. She is one cool customer and she can read the rest of the wives like a book.


----------



## Jayne1

VickyB said:


> I'm really liking Erika. She is one cool customer and she can read the rest of the wives like a book.



But what does she do with that reading?  She just sits there.

Talking heads don't count because they are often scripted.

Yes, I sound like a broken record, but I'm not buying into the Erika Jayne love just yet.


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> But what does she do with that reading?  She just sits there.
> 
> Talking heads don't count because they are often scripted.
> 
> Yes, I sound like a broken record, but I'm not buying into the Erika Jayne love just yet.



I getcha  but everything is scripted. I like that she seems to be  sitting back and  figuring out what makes these chicks tick rather than jumping into the quagmire willy nilly.


----------



## Jayne1

VickyB said:


> I getcha but everything is scripted. I like that she seems to be sitting back and figuring out what makes these chicks tick rather than* jumping into the quagmire willy nilly. *



I like that -  quagmire willy nilly.


----------



## keodi

Jayne1 said:


> But what does she do with that reading?  She just sits there.
> 
> Talking heads don't count because they are often scripted.
> 
> *Yes, I sound like a broken record, but I'm not buying into the Erika Jayne love just yet.*



same here!


----------



## swags

Erika isn't super drama as of yet but she still has a little snark. I find her much better than Brandy's vulgarity.  

The new lady Kathryn is pretty. I hope they don't linger on the Faye stuff. I kind of agree with Camille's original assessment of Faye. If she had offered to talk to Kathryn in private and offer a real apology, well that probably would have been fake too but it looks better than the I don't give a crap attitude she has now.


----------



## susieserb

Jayne1 said:


> But what does she do with that reading?  She just sits there.
> 
> Talking heads don't count because they are often scripted.
> 
> Yes, I sound like a broken record, but I'm not buying into the Erika Jayne love just yet.


Cat in the bushes ready to pounce for sure.


----------



## susieserb

VickyB said:


> I getcha  but everything is scripted. I like that she seems to be  sitting back and  figuring out what makes these chicks tick rather than jumping into the quagmire willy nilly.


PAINFULLY SCRIPTED down to the facial expressions.  AC's hand is all over this BS; NOBODY would act like this IRL so stooooopid.


----------



## guccimamma

i thought it was very strange how eileen just started talking about prior abuse. it's not like these are really her close friends.


----------



## GoGlam

guccimamma said:


> i thought it was very strange how eileen just started talking about prior abuse. it's not like these are really her close friends.




+1 I have to admit, this came out of nowhere for me!!!


----------



## pjhm

guccimamma said:


> i thought it was very strange how eileen just started talking about prior abuse. it's not like these are really her close friends.




Yes, not sure if it was clumsy editing or she purposely injected it because she wanted to come across as a sympathetic character.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> i thought it was very strange how eileen just started talking about prior abuse. it's not like these are really her close friends.



that was random as hell.  I mean last week she was practically in tears when asked about her affair, now this week she's just telling the whole crew about her past domestic abuse.  I had to rewind, thinking I missed something


----------



## BarbadosBride

Just catching up on this episode now. I do not like Faye at all and she is revelling in the attention. I never heard of her before this show I can't believe she wrote a book about her friend .... she is no friend. And she posed in Playboy as well around that time ??? I cannot believe Kyle is such close friends with her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I thought Kyle was finished doing the splits in public...


----------



## TC1

She needs to be on TV to show off all that plastic surgery...so everyone can say how great she looks!!.


----------



## labelwhore04

The new Kathryn lady has a scary face. I don't find her the least bit attractive.


----------



## DC-Cutie

labelwhore04 said:


> The new Kathryn lady has a scary face. I don't find her the least bit attractive.



same here


----------



## susieserb

BarbadosBride said:


> Just catching up on this episode now. I do not like Faye at all and she is revelling in the attention. I never heard of her before this show I can't believe she wrote a book about her friend .... she is no friend. And she posed in Playboy as well around that time ??? I cannot believe Kyle is such close friends with her.


Probably before your time but during the trials she played a key role and yes turned around and capitalized on the attention.  Andy Cohen knows all this and is such a drama queen/soap opera jerk, thus this type of fodder plays right his HWoBH.  So predictable seriously..


----------



## cjy

I just heard today that Kim's ex Monty died a few days ago.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought Kyle was finished doing the splits in public...


omg..I know..right!!


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought Kyle was finished doing the splits in public...


I said it already...she reverting back to her old, nasty self....


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> The new Kathryn lady has a scary face. I don't find her the least bit attractive.



It's the lip implant. It's very distracting.


----------



## Tropigal3

slang said:


> Meh, 2 people didn't like Faye at that party (Lisa & Kathryn). The whole cast except Yo didn't like Brandi last season and they were forced to have dinners together. Bravo lives for that drama.



Boy is that so true.  Some say "scripted" but no, it's more highly encouraged.  I'm sure the producers try to pour some gasoline on some of these things to get the ladies in a frenzy.  



labelwhore04 said:


> The new Kathryn lady has a scary face. I don't find her the least bit attractive.



ITA.  Lisa R. said Kathryn hasn't changed and looks exactly the same I really disagree.  She has a bit or hardness to her face, not pretty imo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looking at all the ladies around the table Erica had the best face work. Her skin looks amazing on HD. Everybody else looking like the crypt keeper


----------



## labelwhore04

DC-Cutie said:


> Looking at all the ladies around the table Erica had the best face work. Her skin looks amazing on HD. Everybody else looking like the crypt keeper



LOL Erica looks so young and fresh. I need to know her secret.


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> It's the lip implant. It's very distracting.



She said she doesn't have lip implants.  I have no reason not to believe her.  She had the same lips in the older flashbacks too.

She has a long almost masculine face.  I think she looks good for her age, but was probably a lot more attractive when she was younger.


----------



## BarbadosBride

susieserb said:


> Probably before your time but during the trials she played a key role and yes turned around and capitalized on the attention.  Andy Cohen knows all this and is such a drama queen/soap opera jerk, thus this type of fodder plays right his HWoBH.  So predictable seriously..



Never heard anything about Faye in Europe where I am but she obviously milked the attention in the US. And its true so predictable of Bravo to make this a story 20 years later, but is anyone really interested...not me &#128564;


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> Looking at all the ladies around the table Erica had the best face work. Her skin looks amazing on HD. Everybody else looking like the crypt keeper



Agree, although a little too done.  If she would tone it back, but it's not who she is.

For her age, she looks insane.


----------



## DC-Cutie

imgg said:


> She said she doesn't have lip implants.  I have no reason not to believe her.
> 
> She has a long almost masculine face.  I think she looks good for her age, but was probably a lot more attractive when she was younger.



she may not have implants, but she has something to plump her lips.  It's pretty obvious.


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> she may not have implants, but she has something to plump her lips.  It's pretty obvious.



She had pretty large lips in her younger days too.  Not saying she plumps or doesn't but there is not a huge difference from the old photos and said she has always had big lips.


----------



## beekmanhill

I was very caught up in the OJ case, was interested in every detail.  Watched as much as I could of the trial.  Being on East Coast, I was able to catch about three hours of it every night after racing home from work to catch the final hours of it on TV.   Hey next thing you know, Andy will recruit Kaito Kaelin.  

But Faye is not going to reveal anything we don't already know about OJ, Nicole et al.  She shamefully cashed in on the fame of her so called best friend and I hate to see her continuing to cash in.  BTW, why did Camille keep her mouth shut. Camille is the one who originally called her the "morally corrupt Faye Resnick."


The new person hasn't got a lot to offer.  Lips had definitely been plumped with something.   She doesn't intrigue me in any way.


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> She said she doesn't have lip implants. * I have no reason not to believe her.  She had the same lips in the older flashbacks too.*
> 
> She has a long almost masculine face.  I think she looks good for her age, but was probably a lot more attractive when she was younger.



I have every reason not to believe her because I can see the implant.  Not filler -- but an implant, the same one that Millionaire Matchmaker has. And Taylor, the once-was Housewife.

Yes, she had full lips when very young, but in her modelling pictures, we can see her lips lost lots of that youthful fullness.  It's an implant she has now.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Looking at all the ladies around the table Erica had the best face work. Her skin looks amazing on HD. Everybody else looking like the crypt keeper



Agree -- the work really suits her. 

We know she's not natural, but it really suits her, so it looks natural. Or rather, it's not jarring and we aren't staring at something, like LisaV's little turned up nose, or Kyle's fuller lips.


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> I was very caught up in the OJ case, was interested in every detail.  Watched as much as I could of the trial.  Being on East Coast, I was able to catch about three hours of it every night after racing home from work to catch the final hours of it on TV.   Hey next thing you know, Andy will recruit Kaito Kaelin.
> 
> But Faye is not going to reveal anything we don't already know about OJ, Nicole et al.  She shamefully cashed in on the fame of her so called best friend and I hate to see her continuing to cash in.  *BTW, why did Camille keep her mouth shut. Camille is the one who originally called her the "morally corrupt Faye Resnick."*
> 
> 
> The new person hasn't got a lot to offer.  Lips had definitely been plumped with something.   She doesn't intrigue me in any way.



Because Camille and Faye are now friends and have been for a while. I remember seeing pics of them together w/ Kyle all on vacation a couple of years ago.
Camille has said she apologized to Faye for what she said, it was before she got to know her and once she did she really liked her and feels bad for saying it.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> Agree -- the work really suits her.
> 
> We know she's not natural, but it really suits her, so it looks natural. Or rather, it's not jarring and we aren't staring at something, like LisaV's little turned up nose, or Kyle's fuller lips.



I think Erika looks great, but I think Kyle does as well (Erika looks the best to me, Kyle and Eileen tied for 2nd). For me, Kyle's look isn't as subtle because I have seen her face change over the last 6 years. I wonder if Erika had been on the show since day 1 and I saw her face evolve to what it is today, if would feel the same way? 
Regardless, for Erika I have skin envy!


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> I think Erika looks great, but I think Kyle does as well (Erika looks the best to me, Kyle and Eileen tied for 2nd). For me, Kyle's look isn't as subtle because I have seen her face change over the last 6 years. I wonder if Erika had been on the show since day 1 and I saw her face evolve to what it is today, if would feel the same way?
> Regardless, for Erika I have skin envy!


 

 I think Kyle looks amazing.  However, she appears to me to still have that recent surgery effect where you have good swelling but it when it comes down, while she will probably still look great and more natural, it won't be quite as good as it is now.  Her doctor did an amazing job and I would love to know who did her work.


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> Because Camille and Faye are now friends and have been for a while. I remember seeing pics of them together w/ Kyle all on vacation a couple of years ago.
> Camille has said she apologized to Faye for what she said, it was before she got to know her and once she did she really liked her and feels bad for saying it.



OH, didn't know that.  Well maybe Faye has reformed.


----------



## cdtracing

While I know Erika has had work done, I would still love to know what her skin care regime is & what products she uses.  Her skin is amazing & is the best of all the ladies, hands down!


----------



## BarbadosBride

cdtracing said:


> While I know Erika has had work done, I would still love to know what her skin care regime is & what products she uses.  Her skin is amazing & is the best of all the ladies, hands down!



Yes I would love to know.


----------



## slang

cdtracing said:


> While I know Erika has had work done, I would still love to know what her skin care regime is & what products she uses.  Her skin is amazing & is the best of all the ladies, hands down!



Me too! That's why I wish her Instagram was Erika Girardi not her alter ego Erika Jayne so she'd spill her secrets!


----------



## horse17

I must be crazy, but can someone tell me what Kyle had done?...to me she looks the same, just  older...


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> I must be crazy, but can someone tell me what Kyle had done?...to me she looks the same, just  older...



She has admitted to a nose job and lipo (legs, stomach and arms)


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> Me too! That's why I wish her Instagram was Erika Girardi not her alter ego Erika Jayne so she'd spill her secrets!



I don't do Instagram so I have no idea what her account is on there.  I just wish she would spill the scoop on what she uses & how she protects her skin.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdtracing said:


> While I know Erika has had work done, I would still love to know what her skin care regime is & what products she uses.  Her skin is amazing & is the best of all the ladies, hands down!


 
Her skin is flawless & would also be interested in how she takes care of her
skin..

Wonder if she goes to Dr. Lancer .. derm to the stars?


----------



## candy2100

beekmanhill said:


> OH, didn't know that.  Well maybe Faye has reformed.




I think also she is quiet because she got so much negative attention at the time from that exchange. Camille probably doesn't want to say anything about anyone so she can keep her reformed image intact.


----------



## Jayne1

candy2100 said:


> I think also she is quiet because she got so much negative attention at the time from that exchange. Camille probably doesn't want to say anything about anyone so she can keep her reformed image intact.



Bingo.


----------



## guccimamma

yolanda was a beautiful model, i remember her.


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> I have every reason not to believe her because I can see the implant.  Not filler -- but an implant, the same one that Millionaire Matchmaker has. And Taylor, the once-was Housewife.
> 
> Yes, she had full lips when very young, but in her modelling pictures, we can see her lips lost lots of that youthful fullness.  It's an implant she has now.



I guess we are all entitled to our opinions.


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> I must be crazy, but can someone tell me what Kyle had done?...to me she looks the same, just  older...





Sassys said:


> She has admitted to a nose job and lipo (legs, stomach and arms)



She recently had a facelift too.


----------



## horse17

^ wow...her work must be very good...I never would have known...I never thought she was heavy enough to warrant lipo though....?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle's lips always look strange to me.  it may be a combination of the fillers and the gloss.  However, she looks nice with red lippie


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle's lips always look strange to me.  it may be a combination of the fillers and the gloss.  However, she looks nice with red lippie



Sometimes when a person shortens their nose, they have a lot of room between the tip and top lip and then they add filler to make the space less so.

I think that's Kyle's problem. Her nose was big before but it suited her too, although not by Hollywood standards.

Who here said she's had two nose jobs? I think so too.


----------



## Crystalina

I prefer her original nose.


----------



## cdtracing

Jayne1 said:


> Sometimes when a person shortens their nose, they have a lot of room between the tip and top lip and then they add filler to make the space less so.
> 
> I think that's Kyle's problem. Her nose was big before but it suited her too, although not by Hollywood standards.
> 
> Who here said she's had two nose jobs? I think so too.



I think she's had at least 2.  I'm just glad she thinned out those freaking thick eyebrows!


----------



## slang

Geez, how old is that before pic of Kyle. She looks about 14/15 years old and what is she now 47? Surgery or not, your face doesn't look the same after 30+ yrs. Men have it so easy, no body is going to pull a pic of them from 30 years ago to compare how their face has changed


----------



## imgg

Paris looks just like her mom.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> Geez, how old is that before pic of Kyle. She looks about 14/15 years old and what is she now 47? Surgery or not, your face doesn't look the same after 30+ yrs. Men have it so easy, no body is going to pull a pic of them from 30 years ago to compare how their face has changed



I thought she was older in that picture but you're probably right!


----------



## labelwhore04

I think Kyle would look better with thicker eyebrows, closer to her original ones.


----------



## Crystalina

labelwhore04 said:


> I think Kyle would look better with thicker eyebrows, closer to her original ones.




I agree with that!


----------



## Happy Luppy

I think Kyle is being insensitive for keep pushing in about Anwar and Bella to LisaV. 
As a mother herself, wouldn't she dislike it when people kept prodding about her daughters' privacy?


----------



## lulilu

Happy Luppy said:


> I think Kyle is being insensitive for keep pushing in about Anwar and Bella to LisaV.
> As a mother herself, wouldn't she dislike it when people kept prodding about her daughters' privacy?



Exactly what she said to LisaV when Lisa was asking about why the girls weren't going to Nicki's wedding.


----------



## pjhm

lulilu said:


> Exactly what she said to LisaV when Lisa was asking about why the girls weren't going to Nicki's wedding.




Exactly, when the shoe is on the other foot, she doesn't get it; a bit insensitive and hypocritical I'd say.....


----------



## limom

imgg said:


> Paris looks just like her mom.



Yep, even the wonky eye.
IMO Kathy was the prettiest of the three girls.
There is something going on with Kyle chin. I can't tell if it is the nose job which took her face out of proportion but it looks almost like an underbite. Weird.
Her eyes keep on changing as well


----------



## pjhm

I thought she looked glamorous last year, she didn't need to change any thing.


----------



## br00kelynx

If Lisa didn't want to talk about it she should have said she didn't ask Mohammad 
She wanted to say it then act innocent.


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> Exactly what she said to LisaV when Lisa was asking about why the girls weren't going to Nicki's wedding.





pjhm said:


> Exactly, when the shoe is on the other foot, she doesn't get it; a bit insensitive and hypocritical I'd say.....



Kyle didn't want to talk about it in front of her kids. Big difference IMO. There were no kids at Kyle's BBQ. Lisa could have simply said, I don't want to talk about it. She decided to spill and then stop when questioned. If you don't want to spill, she should have said that from the get go.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Kyle didn't want to talk about it in front of her kids. Big difference IMO. There were no kids at Kyle's BBQ. Lisa could have simply said, I don't want to talk about it. She decided to spill and then stop when questioned. If you don't want to spill, she should have said that from the get go.



lisa is a sneaky weasel.


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> lisa is a sneaky weasel.


I like watching her...but yes, I agree..she really can be......what did it for me, was when She put Sheanna and Brandy together...that was such BS


----------



## br00kelynx

I love the bar that Lisa and Kyle did their anniversary party. It is a very small venue though. The bartenders make a really good pomegranate mojito anyone goes


----------



## DC-Cutie

So now Yo hasn't been for a walk outside in 9 mos?????


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> So now Yo hasn't been for a walk outside in 9 mos?????


I know.....wth??..


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> So now Yo hasn't been for a walk outside in 9 mos?????



Hmmm, didn't she go for a walk in the park a few episodes back with Kyle & Erika?


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Hmmm, didn't she go for a walk in the park a few episodes back with Kyle & Erika?



Ok!!!!!  

Everything is so extra with her


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lisa R wanted to 'to seek attention' instead of 'awareness'


----------



## horse17

I appreciate Erikas home style...but I like lisa s better


----------



## horse17

OMGll..Lisa V's outfit!!


----------



## slang

Kyle's 20th anniversary was 2 weeks ago (I only know b/c she was on WWHL and Andy announced it) so why are they pretending it was last year???


----------



## fashiongirl26

slang said:


> Kyle's 20th anniversary was 2 weeks ago (I only know b/c she was on WWHL and Andy announced it) so why are they pretending it was last year???




I thought it was her birthday.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's supposed to be anniversary. Bravo just needed a reason to throw a party I guess


----------



## slang

^^ Yeah, if it was just Lisa & Ken's party, then how could Bravo get Faye there for their storyline...they have to make it Kyle's party as well....


----------



## slang

fashiongirl26 said:


> I thought it was her birthday.



On WWHL a couple weeks back, Andy said it was Kyle's 20th anniversary that same day and gave her diamond earrings Mauricio had gotten her


----------



## slang

Kyle is on a roll...this week we got the splits and it looks like next week we get the hair helicopter again  Oh Kyle....


----------



## horse17

^ lol!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

slang said:


> Kyle is on a roll...this week we got the splits and it looks like next week we get the hair helicopter again  Oh Kyle....




I saw that hahaha so funny when she does that


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> Kyle is on a roll...this week we got the splits and it looks like next week we get the hair helicopter again  Oh Kyle....


These are her signature moves.


----------



## lucywife

horse17 said:


> OMGll..Lisa V's outfit!!


 yeah. 
I liked Faye's outfit btw.


----------



## tomz_grl

So, Lisa V is offended that Kyle invited Faye to her party because Faye was rude and offensive to her 3 years ago yet it was ok for Lisa V to always include Scheana as a server when Scheana had an affair with Brandi's husband and Lisa couldn't understand why Brandi was upset with that??? Double standard...


----------



## lallybelle

Yeah Kyle's anniversary & birthday were just in January. I think it's just a Bravo excuse to throw a double party while filming. They (Lisa & Kyle) did a double party for some occasion last year didn't they?  Of course it's also for the chance to have Kyle invite Faye for a little mess now that Katheryn is on the show.


----------



## lulilu

slang said:


> Kyle is on a roll...this week we got the splits and it looks like next week we get the hair helicopter again  Oh Kyle....



What won't Kyle do for attention?  Since all her plastic surgery, she is getting worse.

The whole party was a farce.  Let's see, what kind of party can we have where everyone dresses up like a hooker?  Looks like they all went to the same costume house.

Can I just say I hate Faye and I really hate Faye and Kyle together.  Kyle is becoming more and more a sh*t stirrer since her sister isn't there.  She needs a story line.

And Kathryne (or Kathy) does nothing for me.  Her tough girl persona is off-putting too.

And who made LisaR the arbiter of what issues other people have should be discussed?  Another sh*t stirrer.

I did like when LisaV said that sure Faye wants to put her conduct in the past because she was the wrongdoer.  And the person in the wrong always wants to "squash" things.  (When they use that word it kills me, because it must be a  misuse of a legal term, "quash."


----------



## simone72

So this whole season is just one bore-fest all about Simpson trial and Yo's disease if she's faking if people are talking about her kids having it...
New girl Kathy has no storyline if it wasn't for this Simpson trial, did anyone notice her husband getting up and leaving as soon as she and Kyle were getting into it at the party?
Lisa Rinna's apology was only given because when she opened her big mouth in the first place she then realized oh now they are going to play this on tv and I'm going to get so much negative press....
Kyle is such a good friend to Faye but years back wouldn't do the same for Lisa Vanderpump.


----------



## paper_flowers

Maybe Kyle is a good friend to Faye in order to keep Faye quiet about her? I can't think of any other reason to be friends with such a vile person &#128528;


----------



## beekmanhill

simone72 said:


> So this whole season is just one bore-fest all about Simpson trial and Yo's disease if she's faking if people are talking about her kids having it...
> New girl Kathy has no storyline if it wasn't for this Simpson trial, did anyone notice her husband getting up and leaving as soon as she and Kyle were getting into it at the party?
> Lisa Rinna's apology was only given because when she opened her big mouth in the first place she then realized oh now they are going to play this on tv and I'm going to get so much negative press....
> Kyle is such a good friend to Faye but years back wouldn't do the same for Lisa Vanderpump.



I was very bored watching it last night.  I do not like Faye Resnick and have no interest in watching a season long dispute between her and Kathryn.  Kathryn by herself isn't too interesting.  

Kyle is more confrontational and out there this year.  She's feeling her oats.  Mauricio is making a bundle of money, she's shed the albatross of Kim, and she's itching for a storyline.  The splits killed me.   

Wonder when this great friendship with Faye started.  Faye was a cokehead in the OJ days, was in fact in rehab the night Nicole was killed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was bored last night, too.

But I'm here for Faye's mess!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> I was very bored watching it last night.  I do not like Faye Resnick and have no interest in watching a season long dispute between her and Kathryn.  Kathryn by herself isn't too interesting.
> 
> Kyle is more confrontational and out there this year.  She's feeling her oats.  Mauricio is making a bundle of money, she's shed the albatross of Kim, and she's itching for a storyline.  The splits killed me.
> 
> Wonder when this great friendship with Faye started.  Faye was a cokehead in the OJ days, was in fact in rehab the night Nicole was killed.


 

Agree here.. Faye brings nothing to the story line & Kathyrn is carrying a "grudge"
for over 20 years.. Time to move on & enjoy where you are in your life now..

Kyle said that her sister Kathy intro her to Faye about 20 years ago..

Who knows really what the truth is & truthfully they all are good at
changing their story & coverups..

Even though Kyle seems upset about her relationship with Kim,
the friction will start soon between Kyle & Kathy again if that new show comes
on tv that Kyle will start promoting


----------



## slang

There is no storyline with Faye & Kathryn because I don't believe Kathryn even cares about Faye or the one sentence she wrote about her in the book 22 yrs ago

Come on Andy, this storyline is as fake as the one you made up when Brandi joined the cast. That one was that Brandi and Cedric were friends which then enabled  bringing Cedric around Lisa V even though they had fallen out by then...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I do believe their is MORE to Kathryn/Faye connection.

I do find it highly tacky that these ladies meet at a random party after so many years and what do you know, 'next week I'm having a party - Faye will be in attendance, you should come'....

If that isn't contrived, I don't know what is!


----------



## Sassys

Did anyone else find it weird how Yolanda reacted when Erika told her Lisa brought up her kids not having Lyme disease. She almost looked like she wanted to laugh/had the oh sh$t I got busted look. To me, she did not seem like a woman who is livid about someone saying her kids are not ill when they are indeed ill.

Also, Yolanda is so sick, but she can drink coffee??


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Did anyone else find it weird how Yolanda reacted when Erika told her Lisa brought up her kids not having Lyme disease. She almost looked like she wanted to laugh/had the oh sh$t I got busted look. To me, she did not seem like a woman who is livid about someone saying her kids are not ill when they are indeed ill.
> 
> Also, Yolanda is so sick, but she can drink coffee??



coffee AND go on another detox cleanse (on her iG)!   bish, you need some full on nutrients, protein, carbs - EAT UP!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> coffee AND go on another detox cleanse (on her iG)!   bish, you need some full on nutrients, protein, carbs - EAT UP!



I thought that was so weird. When my Dad had cancer, I forbid him from having coffee. He would flip out on me, but caffeine was the LAST thing he needed.


----------



## fashiongirl26

Has anyone not considered she could be drinking decaf?  Sheesh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

fashiongirl26 said:


> Has anyone not considered she could be drinking decaf?  Sheesh.



OK, so lets say she is drinking decaf.  But what about detox drinks.  I would think that a person as ill as she claims, needs to EAT!  She lives for a detox and master cleanse.  After a while, they can do more harm that good to your body


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, so lets say she is drinking decaf.  But what about detox drinks.  I would think that a person as ill as she claims, needs to EAT!  She lives for a detox and master cleanse.  After a while, they can do more harm that good to your body



Agree! You are that damn sick, but you're not eating real food. Also, she said she had not walked on the beach in 9mos. Uh, she walked on the beach with Brandi and that was not 9mos ago, when they last filmed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Agree! You are that damn sick, but you're not eating real food. Also, she said she had not walked on the beach in 9mos. Uh, she walked on the beach with Brandi and that was not 9mos ago, when they last filmed.



and she met up with Erika and Kyle for something at the park


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> and she met up with Erika and Kyle for something at the park



Exactly! I don't know if she is faking anything, but she really is spreading it on thick. Her pics are NOT spreading awareness. They're spreading "woe is me"


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> The whole party was a farce.  Let's see, what kind of party can we have where everyone dresses up like a hooker?  Looks like they all went to the same costume house.



They did! 

It was the same with the tea party hats that were given out, at Lisa V's sponsored party.  The big hats were all the same, but different colours. For this week's burlesque theme party, the costumes were all the same.

Erika Jayne looked good in her costume, I have to admit. She was the only one who could pull off Moulin Rouge.


----------



## guccimamma

ot, but i saw veronica webb on tv this morning...she looks like she did 25 years ago.  she and yolanda are the same age.

none of the former super models look as good as she does....except  iman who is 60


----------



## DC-Cutie

Poor Eileen hasn't had a chance to throw a Bravo paid party, yet!


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> ot, but i saw veronica webb on tv this morning...she looks like she did 25 years ago.  she and yolanda are the same age.
> 
> none of the former super models look as good as she does....except  iman who is 60



I'll give her looking good, but my girl didn't look 25     Genetics and Melanin is a helluva drug!


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> They did!
> 
> It was the same with the tea party hats that were given out, at Lisa V's sponsored party.  The big hats were all the same, but different colours. For this week's burlesque theme party, the costumes were all the same.
> 
> *Erika Jayne looked good in her costume*, I have to admit. She was the only one who could pull off Moulin Rouge.



She did look good but I don't think it was a costume. Everyone else most likely rented their outfit, but I bet Erika owns her. Something left over from her stage show


----------



## slang

In the preview for next week they are trying to find out who told Yo about Lisa/Kyle's conversation about the kids Lyme. It appears like Lisa R confesses to it but it was Erika who told Yo, we saw it at the beach??


----------



## BabyK

Sassys said:


> Exactly! I don't know if she is faking anything, but *she really is spreading it on thick. Her pics are NOT spreading awareness. They're spreading "woe is me"*





I 100% agree!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> They did!
> 
> It was the same with the tea party hats that were given out, at Lisa V's sponsored party.  The big hats were all the same, but different colours. For this week's burlesque theme party, the costumes were all the same.
> 
> Erika Jayne looked good in her costume, I have to admit. She was the only one who could pull off Moulin Rouge.


Erika Jayne looked good - I agree with you she pulled it off.  With respect to the others, they are all very attractive women but I found the whole thing dressing up in burlesque costumes really cringeworthy. And what mother invites their 19 year old daughter to such a party?  (ick).


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> Poor Eileen hasn't had a chance to throw a Bravo paid party, yet!


Eileen should consider herself lucky!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> There is no storyline with Faye & Kathryn because I don't believe Kathryn even cares about Faye or the one sentence she wrote about her in the book 22 yrs ago
> 
> Come on Andy, this storyline is as fake as the one you made up when Brandi joined the cast. That one was that Brandi and Cedric were friends which then enabled  bringing Cedric around Lisa V even though they had fallen out by then...



I don't like Kathryn and she's not interesting. I bet she doesn't care either about what was said in a book 22 years ago but is absolutely thrilled being on TV and claiming her 15 minute of fame.  

I simply can't believe if there wasn't this OJ mini series we wouldn't be subject to this horrible OJ plotline. Andy has to have a relationship with some executive on the OJ mini-series.  The whole thing as you say is too contrived to be a coincidence.


----------



## lulilu

IDK about the whole Yo taking a walk thing.  Aren't many of these scenes we see filmed out of order?


----------



## FSUlovesLV

I hate to be critical (as I sit in my comfy clothes with no makeup [emoji57]), but did anyone notice how awful Taylor looked? Like a cross between zombie and wanna-be burlesque. Bless her heart...


----------



## lucywife

lulilu said:


> IDK about the whole Yo taking a walk thing.  Aren't many of these scenes we see filmed out of order?


 I think she's confused. She doesn't look well to me at all.

Yes, Traylor looked more like a walking dead than burlesque.. whatever...performer. Lisa V forgot her skirt. I was embarrassed for her.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Poor Eileen hasn't had a chance to throw a Bravo paid party, yet!


 
She took that free trip to Italy for the spreading of her sisters ashes storyline instead!!


----------



## slang

TC1 said:


> She took that free trip to Italy for the spreading of her sisters ashes storyline instead!!



Do you think Bravo pays for those trips when no other cast member goes? Damn, I would be going on constant vacations if that was the case 

Speaking of trips, anyone know where is the big cast trip this year? I thought I read Dubai??


----------



## slang

lucywife said:


> I think she's confused. She doesn't look well to me at all.
> 
> Yes, Traylor looked more like a walking dead than burlesque.. whatever...performer. Lisa V forgot her skirt. I was embarrassed for her.



Yeah I forgot about that, Taylor's make up was quite odd wasn't it!


----------



## TC1

slang said:


> Do you think Bravo pays for those trips when no other cast member goes? Damn, I would be going on constant vacations if that was the case
> 
> Speaking of trips, anyone know where is the big cast trip this year? I thought I read Dubai??


 
I would imagine if a camera crew is flying there to film...it would be paid for.


----------



## slang

TC1 said:


> I would imagine if a camera crew is flying there to film...it would be paid for.



Good for her taking her whole family including her niece on Bravo's dime!


----------



## junqueprincess

Sassys said:


> Did anyone else find it weird how Yolanda reacted when Erika told her Lisa brought up her kids not having Lyme disease. She almost looked like she wanted to laugh/had the oh sh$t I got busted look. To me, she did not seem like a woman who is livid about someone saying her kids are not ill when they are indeed ill.
> 
> Also, Yolanda is so sick, but she can drink coffee??




YES! I totally thought she smirked or smiled.


----------



## elle-mo

I'm so over Kyle's ability to do the splits. Kicking off her heels and splaying her legs out with only a thin layer separating her naughty bits from the floor. Makes you think twice about that 10 second rule!


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> She took that free trip to Italy for the spreading of her sisters ashes storyline instead!!


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> Eileen should consider herself lucky!



She had that awful mess of a gathering (poker party) last year when Vince was seen peering out the door.  Kim was drunk and Brandi and Kyle had their fight.  Maybe she's refused other parties.  Love her backyard.


----------



## chowlover2

lucywife said:


> I think she's confused. She doesn't look well to me at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Traylor looked more like a walking dead than burlesque.. whatever...performer. Lisa V forgot her skirt. I was embarrassed for her.




Taylor totally looked like a zombie!


----------



## guccimamma

lucywife said:


> I think she's confused. She doesn't look well to me at all.
> 
> Yes, Traylor looked *more like a walking dead* than burlesque.. whatever...performer. Lisa V forgot her skirt. I was embarrassed for her.



my thoughts exactly! she just stood there looking creepy and smiling.


----------



## lulilu

guccimamma said:


> my thoughts exactly! she just stood there looking creepy and smiling.



Looked like she thought it was a Halloween party.  I didn't even recognize her.


----------



## lulilu

elle-mo said:


> i'm so over kyle's ability to do the splits. Kicking off her heels and splaying her legs out with only a thin layer separating her naughty bits from the floor. Makes you think twice about that 10 second rule!



+1.  Maybe she is trying to compete with Erika.


----------



## pink1

I was watching while I did other things.  For 2 seconds I thought the new girl (Kathryn?) was Aviva from NY.  Was very confused.


----------



## horse17

lulilu said:


> +1.  Maybe she is trying to compete with Erika.


definitely!...


----------



## horse17

elle-mo said:


> I'm so over Kyle's ability to do the splits. Kicking off her heels and splaying her legs out with only a thin layer separating her naughty bits from the floor. Makes you think twice about that 10 second rule!


 so agree...Kyle is starting to act like the immature,  insecure girl that she displayed a few years ago...JMO


----------



## cdtracing

FSUlovesLV said:


> I hate to be critical (as I sit in my comfy clothes with no makeup [emoji57]), but did anyone notice how awful Taylor looked? Like a cross between zombie and wanna-be burlesque. Bless her heart...



Yes, Taylor looked awful!!  She looked like a Zombie Stripper.  When Kyle & Lisa V were talking about Katherine not liking Faye & Taylor walked up just to be in the shot.  So pathetic.  Taylor needs to exit stage left.


----------



## chaneljewel

I agree that the Kathryn story line is ridiculous.  Also, if someone wrote something about me in a book then I'd definitely read it!  Sorry, but I don't believe you didn't Kathryn,

And Taylor????  Terrible!  A zombie for sure!

The entire episode was boring.  The party was silly and I didn't enjoy the slutty theme.  These women have the money to do something with more class.


----------



## LemonDrop

I find the scenes with Kathyrn and her husband so awkward and uncomfortable. So staged and the two of them are such bad reality actors.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> She had that awful mess of a gathering (poker party) last year when Vince was seen peering out the door.  Kim was drunk and Brandi and Kyle had their fight.  Maybe she's refused other parties.  Love her backyard.


I don't know how I forgot about that party!  You're so right! Anyways, I think she's paid her dues in terms of having to host a Bravo party.


----------



## Sassys

I can add Erika's house to Eileen's and Lisa R.'s house


----------



## Cc1213

beekmanhill said:


> She had that awful mess of a gathering (poker party) last year when Vince was seen peering out the door.  Kim was drunk and Brandi and Kyle had their fight.  Maybe she's refused other parties.  Love her backyard.




Haha, Vince peering in on the ladies was so hilarious!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I can add Erika's house to Eileen's and Lisa R.'s house



Erika's house has too much crap in it...  

At this point Lisa, Kyle and Yo have the best looking homes


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Erika's house has too much crap in it...
> 
> At this point Lisa, Kyle and Yo have the best looking homes



Agree!! Yolanda for the win and Kyle #2 for me. Lisa V, to glitzy and doesn't feel like you can sit on anything without messing something up. Also, her kitchen looks like it belongs in a condo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Agree!! Yolanda for the win and Kyle #2 for me. Lisa V, to glitzy and doesn't feel like you can sit on anything without messing something up. Also, her kitchen looks like it belongs in a condo.



I'd rather feel like I will mess something up, rather than feeling like something will fall on me at Lisa R and Eileen's house.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LemonDrop said:


> I find the scenes with Kathyrn and her husband so awkward and uncomfortable. So staged and the two of them are such bad reality actors.


 


I agree! That jewelry store scene was so fake! Do they really expect us to believe they were seriously looking to buy jewelry worth millions of dollars but then decided at the last minute to hold off until their home renovations were completed? That whole scene was so bad!


----------



## Sassys

OMG, she's driving again!!!!


----------



## slang

GirlieShoppe said:


> I agree! That jewelry store scene was so fake! Do they really expect us to believe they were seriously looking to buy jewelry worth millions of dollars but then decided at the last minute to hold off until their home renovations were completed? That whole scene was so bad!



I was thinking the same thing! He was ok spending $2M on diamond earrings at the spur of the moment as long as she was ok delaying the house renovations? That was really bad acting!


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> OMG, she's driving again!!!!



and still dying her hair I see...


----------



## DC-Cutie

She's driving
She's going for walks
She's dying her hair

By golly, I think Yo is 'healed'!!!!


----------



## guccimamma

slang said:


> and still dying her hair I see...



nah, its just lemons


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> She's driving
> She's going for walks
> She's dying her hair
> 
> By golly, I think Yo is 'healed'!!!!



looks like she is wearing make up too, she did tell Andy she stopped wearing make up a year ago (despite the fact she worn make up on the show during her talking heads?)


----------



## azania

Erika looks bloody amazing! I really would like to know her secret(s)


----------



## BarbadosBride

Yo is looking much better. I like her hair short it suits her. Hope she is getting over this and in a better place.  I read on daily mail, I think next week she is talking to Kyle and Lisa and she has her kids medical reports or something like that and offers to show them their diagnosis 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Anwar-not-Lyme-disease-sneak-peek-RHOBH.html


----------



## slang

^ Oh please...Yo, if you don't want your kids medical diagnose talked about on tv then you shouldn't have brought it up in the first place!!


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> ^ Oh please...Yo, if you don't want your kids medical diagnose talked about on tv then you shouldn't have brought it up in the first place!!



And, why do you need to prove yourself to anyone? She claims they are not her real friends; so who cares what they think (especially if you are telling the truth).


----------



## GoGlam

Yolanda's face is VERY puffy/enlarged compared to when we first met her.  Poor thing looks like she aged 15 years in the span of 3/4!


----------



## chowlover2

GoGlam said:


> Yolanda's face is VERY puffy/enlarged compared to when we first met her.  Poor thing looks like she aged 15 years in the span of 3/4!




She may be or was on prednisone ( a steroid that causes a full face ) and that is why her face is rounder.


----------



## guccimamma

BarbadosBride said:


> Yo is looking much better. I like her hair short it suits her. Hope she is getting over this and in a better place.  I read on daily mail, I think next week she is talking to Kyle and Lisa and she has her kids medical reports or something like that and offers to show them their diagnosis
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Anwar-not-Lyme-disease-sneak-peek-RHOBH.html



oh god, it's like orange county all over....please keep your medical reports private, especially your childrens'.


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> ^ Oh please...Yo, if you don't want your kids medical diagnose talked about on tv then you shouldn't have brought it up in the first place!!



next week she's bringing her children's medical records...  she's doing too much now!


----------



## fashiongirl26

DC-Cutie said:


> next week she's bringing her children's medical records...  she's doing too much now!




I don't blame her. I think this is her way of telling people to STFU.


----------



## slang

fashiongirl26 said:


> I don't blame her. I think this is her way of telling people to STFU.



But no one knew about her kids until she told them, so she needs to STFU about her kids medical info on tv. Maybe the kids didn't even want that info out there


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> But no one knew about her kids until she told them, so she needs to STFU about her kids medical info on tv. Maybe the kids didn't even want that info out there



Thank you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

fashiongirl26 said:


> I don't blame her. I think this is her way of telling people to STFU.



Bringing your child's medical records is IMO an invasion of their privacy.  They didn't ask for this to be shared with the other ladies.  Heck, knowing Yo, she probably told them AFTER the fact



slang said:


> But no one knew about her kids until she told them, so she needs to STFU about her kids medical info on tv. Maybe the kids didn't even want that info out there



OK!!!!  She sat there and added her kids into the mix.  Mohammed never spoke of it and neither did the kids


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> Bringing your child's medical records is IMO an invasion of their privacy.  They didn't ask for this to be shared with the other ladies.  Heck, knowing Yo, she probably told them AFTER the fact



Personally I wouldn't be surprised if the kids think they are sick when they aren't because their mother has convinced them of it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mundodabolsa said:


> Personally I wouldn't be surprised if the kids think they are sick when they aren't because their mother has convinced them of it.



now this I agree with.  That would be munchausen by proxy


----------



## GoGlam

chowlover2 said:


> She may be or was on prednisone ( a steroid that causes a full face ) and that is why her face is rounder.




Yeah good point!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

guccimamma said:


> oh god, it's like orange county all over....please keep your medical reports private, especially your childrens'.


Thinking the same thing. Glad to know I'm not the only one have unpleasant flashbacks! And disclosing her children's medical records is really uncalled for and a violation of their privacy rights. I wonder what Mohammed thinks of all of this.


----------



## SouthTampa

Sassys said:


> OMG, she's driving again!!!!



Can anyone ID that handbag?


----------



## chowlover2

CanuckBagLover said:


> Thinking the same thing. Glad to know I'm not the only one have unpleasant flashbacks! And disclosing her children's medical records is really uncalled for and a violation of their privacy rights. I wonder what Mohammed thinks of all of this.




MO is probably very unhappy. He had been he good sense to write into Andy at WWHL that he would not comment on his children's health. Yo should have kept her mouth shut.


----------



## Crystalina

Ok that hair is DEFINITELY highlighted. 

She also looks to me like she's wearing foundation/powder.

Time for her to fess up!


----------



## coconutsboston

Crystalina said:


> Ok that hair is DEFINITELY highlighted.
> 
> She also looks to me like she's wearing foundation/powder.
> 
> Time for her to fess up!


No kidding! Vanity getting the better of her?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yo is on the prowl for a new man to take care of her!!


----------



## tesi

DC-Cutie said:


> Yo is on the prowl for a new man to take care of her!!




nothing could be more true!


----------



## betty.lee

Does anyone know what brand and style of teacup Lisa is using in that kitchen scene with her and Kyle? Thanks. I know I'm coming out of lurking to ask about stupid teacups. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

SouthTampa said:


> Can anyone ID that handbag?



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## lucywife

SouthTampa said:


> Can anyone ID that handbag?


Prada Saffiano leather top handle bag


----------



## Longchamp

I wonder is these women would develop the anxiety and mental disorders if they weren't on reality TV?
Sure they might have the predisposition but Yo Yo has just lost it.

It's common to throw persons with AI or inflammatory disease on steroids.
But I bet if Yo was still picking lemons with her King and never found Bravo she wouldn't be in the state that she is now.

Ah, but where would La Gigi be?


----------



## labelwhore04

I died when Lisa called Faye an orangutang


----------



## sydgirl

labelwhore04 said:


> I died when Lisa called Faye an orangutang



Lol me too &#128514;


----------



## coconutsboston

labelwhore04 said:


> I died when Lisa called Faye an orangutang


Holy crap, I have some catching up to do! HA!


----------



## michie

I just wanna duck in here and say that y'all slay me when y'all call Yolanda "Yo"


----------



## guccimamma

michie said:


> I just wanna duck in here and say that y'all slay me when y'all call Yolanda "Yo"



do you think friends called them yo and mo? when they were married.


----------



## michie

guccimamma said:


> do you think friends called them yo and mo? when they were married.



#dead Y'all kill me!!!


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> do you think friends called them yo and mo? when they were married.



I hope so!


----------



## SouthTampa

lucywife said:


> Prada Saffiano leather top handle bag


Thank you!!!


----------



## cdtracing

lucywife said:


> Prada Saffiano leather top handle bag



Good to know!  Thanks!


----------



## coconutsboston

guccimamma said:


> do you think friends called them yo and mo? when they were married.


If not, you know SHE did!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Lisa V only gave one word answer and then declined to speak about anything further. If Yolanda doesn't want her kids' health issues talked about, she shouldn't be what seems like constantly bringing them up.


----------



## Cc1213

caitlin1214 said:


> Lisa V only gave one word answer and then declined to speak about anything further. If Yolanda doesn't want her kids' health issues talked about, she shouldn't be what seems like constantly bringing them up.




Agreed! I'm so annoyed with Yolanda.


----------



## Sassys

VIDEO: Take a Tour of Kyle Richards' Envy-Inducing Home (Dressing Room Included!)

http://www.people.com/people/videos/0,,20970391,00.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need to see more of the dressing room..


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I need to see more of the dressing room..



I was thinking the same. It, doesn't look very Faye Resnick.


----------



## azania

Sassys said:


> VIDEO: Take a Tour of Kyle Richards' Envy-Inducing Home (Dressing Room Included!)
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/videos/0,,20970391,00.html




Thanks for sharing. 
I don't like the interior at all, not even the dressing room considering she had it redesigned.


----------



## Sauté

Did you notice how many times Kyle said 'my husband' in that video?  It sounded a bit, IDK, weird maybe. I didn't like the interior either, it was all a bit too much.


----------



## sgj99

i am quite bored with this season.


----------



## slang

That wasn't the truth Yolanda, Lisa R didn't tell you about the Lisa V/Kyle conversation about your kids, Erika did...even the clip they played you are asking Lisa R about the conversation that you already heard about, which means you already knew about it (from Erika)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yo is on crack!!!  I mean she's trying to force her child's medical records to another person!  Who tha eff does that???


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> That wasn't the truth Yolanda, Lisa R didn't tell you about the Lisa V/Kyle conversation about your kids, Erika did...even the clip they played you are asking Lisa R about the conversation that you already heard about, which means you already knew about it (from Erika)



I hope Andy plays it back at the reunion


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope Andy plays it back at the reunion



Yo will claim she got confused, you know since she has been in bed for 4 yrs


----------



## slang

Hmmm, Erika...I liked you and your glowy skin since day one but now I'm not so sure about you. 
In the clip for next week you are mad that Lisa R won't own up and tell Yo who said she had munchausen but you won't own up and admit you were the one who told Yo about Lisa V/Kyle....kind of phony


----------



## missyb

slang said:


> Hmmm, Erika...I liked you and your glowy skin since day one but now I'm not so sure about you.
> 
> In the clip for next week you are mad that Lisa R won't own up and tell Yo who said she had munchausen but you won't own up and admit you were the one who told Yo about Lisa V/Kyle....kind of phony




+1
And I'm sick of her talking about her "plane"


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Yo is on crack!!!  I mean she's trying to force her child's medical records to another person!  Who tha eff does that???





DC-Cutie said:


> I hope Andy plays it back at the reunion



me too!



slang said:


> Hmmm, Erika...I liked you and your glowy skin since day one but now I'm not so sure about you.
> In the clip for next week you are mad that Lisa R won't own up and tell Yo who said she had munchausen but you won't own up and admit you were the one who told Yo about Lisa V/Kyle....kind of phony



before tonight i didn't have anything really against Erika but thought she didn't fit into the group - since her first episode i've thought Bravo's casting was way off.  but now i have to say i don't like her, she admits it was her who told Yo about the Munchausen conversation but won't own it when confronted about it.  and next week she's going to get stupid about it with Lisa R.  and the whole Erika Jayne persona is not sexy or classy, just trashy.


----------



## slang

Yo is dragging this lyme/munchausen storyline out...did she forget she already accepted Lisa R's apology..why is she bringing this up again next week???


----------



## caitlin1214

When Kyle did an imitation of Lisa R's insincere "I like your shoes!" to Eileen, for a split second, her face looked like Kim's.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> VIDEO: Take a Tour of Kyle Richards' Envy-Inducing Home (Dressing Room Included!)
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/videos/0,,20970391,00.html



Nothing about her house was attractive to me.
Dining room is dreadfrul.

Only saving grace was the Hermes blanket.


----------



## caitlin1214

In the preview for this season there's a clip of Lisa R going, "If I go down, I'm taking you down with me." I used to think it was Lisa V. Now methinks it's Erika.


----------



## caitlin1214

I always bring earplugs to really loud indoor concerts. Didn't realize the importance of doing so in high school, and I felt that mistake the next day.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> Hmmm, Erika...I liked you and your glowy skin since day one *but now I'm not so sure about you. *
> In the clip for next week you are mad that Lisa R won't own up and tell Yo who said she had munchausen but you won't own up and admit you were the one who told Yo about Lisa V/Kyle....*kind of phony*



I said that from the get go.  

She only has a few moves on stage, too.  I would have liked to see her performance without all the quick cutting, to the HWs, to the audience, to the lights to anything but her.  All the quick cutting makes us think her show is exciting, but if her show was exciting, they wouldn't have to do so many cuts.

In any case, I'm questioning her stage act, although I do think she's pretty with a great body.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Erika is a lame. Said this from day one. 

I like Eileen. She looks like she works out six days a week. 

Lisa's face is a hot mess.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Are we not going to talk about Eileen's purse shaming? :shame:


----------



## Crystalina

WillstarveforLV said:


> Are we not going to talk about Eileen's purse shaming? :shame:




I know! That was awful!

I wish Eileen would have shamed Kathyrn for her tacky lip implant!!!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Crystalina said:


> I know! That was awful!
> 
> I wish Eileen would have shamed Kathyrn for her tacky lip implant!!!!



Then she got shoe shamed by Rinna!


----------



## girlonthecoast

I scoffed when Katherine suggested calling Eileen's husband Vince to tell him she needed 10K to help Eileen upgrade her handbag collection. Especially since they had that huge fight about Eileen's $500 dress a couple episodes back.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Erika's concert was lame (from what we saw) none of those men seemed interested lol


----------



## simone72

Glitterandstuds said:


> Erika's concert was lame (from what we saw) none of those men seemed interested lol


I was expecting much more but it looked like a small show in a tiny club??


----------



## swags

The whole season is about Yo. While I would be irate if someone questioned an illness behind my back I don't see where its worthy of entire episodes.  So Erikia told, big deal. Her in with the show seems to be Yolanda. Lisa V. hasn't been too welcoming and Lisa R. loves to stir the pot. 

I kind of want to try cryotherapy.


----------



## swags

Crystalina said:


> I know! That was awful!
> 
> I wish Eileen would have shamed Kathyrn for her tacky lip implant!!!!



That lip is so distracting now, its all I see when they show her. Its a shame because I think she is a pretty lady.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

WillstarveforLV said:


> Are we not going to talk about Eileen's purse shaming? :shame:


I thought that was awful but it actually made me love Eileen - it made her so down to earth! So what if she doesn't have a closet full of designer handbags.  Anyways, she doesn't need them - she looks great (though her hair bugs me sometimes).


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I didn't watch the entire episode (fell asleep) before they got to San Diego and Erika's show but it sounds like I didn't miss much. 

All I can say though, is I never thought "Munchuasen" would be an unspeakable 4 letter word but using the "C word" acceptable.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

girlonthecoast said:


> I scoffed when Katherine suggested calling Eileen's husband Vince to tell him she needed 10K to help Eileen upgrade her handbag collection. Especially since they had that huge fight about Eileen's $500 dress a couple episodes back.


Katherine just grates on my nerves. I don't like her and she adds nothing to the show. And she should talk about about sepnding $10,000 on purses after that jewerelly store scene which was so totally a producer set up - as if they were really going to drop some money there.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> I said that from the get go.
> 
> She only has a few moves on stage, too.  I would have liked to see her performance without all the quick cutting, to the HWs, to the audience, to the lights to anything but her.  All the quick cutting makes us think her show is exciting, but if her show was exciting, they wouldn't have to do so many cuts.
> 
> In any case, I'm questioning her stage act, although I do think she's pretty with a great body.




Yeah, I'll admit it. I was blinded by my "skin envy"  but now her true colours are coming out...


----------



## beekmanhill

Erika's show was really lame.  She sure spends a lot of money on it though, or her husband does.  She could be doing a lot more productive stuff with that money. 

I noticed last year that Eileen had very basic shoes all the time; she didn't get caught up in the Hollywood status bag/shoes thing.   I like her as a person, but she is quite careful to be fairly bland all the time.

I cannot take any more of the Munchausen plot.  I did wish Lisa had taken the medical records though.  

Katherine, a zero add to the show.  
Lisa R, more and more annoying with that fake explosion of laughter.


----------



## kemilia

DC-Cutie said:


> Yo is on crack!!!  I mean she's trying to force her child's medical records to another person!  Who tha eff does that???



I know!! She's complaining that no one is to say a word about her kids (who are working adults and not 4 year olds) then in the next breath she is forcing her kids' medical records on Lisa--which are pretty private documents. And if their content appeared in the media, would she blow a gasket over that too? I'm really not liking Yo this season.   And sheesh, would it kill her to do a little something with her appearance--the dark circles, the ratty hair.


----------



## Sassys

Yolanda is crazy! I am not apologizing for repeating what your children's father said to me. She can have several. If Mohammed said, they are not sick, then you need to talk to your ex-husband. I would have laughed at her, if that was me she was talking to.


----------



## lulilu

Isn't anyone going to mention how lame the women looked at Erika's show?  Kyle twirling her pony tail (which we now know she thinks is sexy) and the others trying to "dance?"  LOL

Lisa R is as phony as ever.  And her "indignation" at being falsely accused when she is otherwise the biggest sh*t stirrer on the show?  And stirring more to "try to get to the bottom of it?"  ugh

This season is a one trick pony - Yo's illness (or lack thereof) and what people have said or not said about it.  Enough already.


----------



## Sassys

WillstarveforLV said:


> Are we not going to talk about Eileen's purse shaming? :shame:



That bag did look like one of the bags the African men sell here on the streets of NYC for $25 :lolots:


----------



## kemilia

swags said:


> The whole season is about Yo. While I would be irate if someone questioned an illness behind my back I don't see where its worthy of entire episodes.  So Erikia told, big deal. Her in with the show seems to be Yolanda. Lisa V. hasn't been too welcoming and Lisa R. loves to stir the pot.
> 
> *I kind of want to try cryotherapy*.



Not me! It's about 8 degrees Fahrenheit where I am this morning and no way does this cold do anything positive to my brain/skin/etc. Maybe living in a sunny locale makes it more of a novelty.

Also--did anyone catch the Lisa V's boob shot (when she was taking off her robe)?


----------



## DC-Cutie

if I hear the word 'shaming' one more freaking time!!!!  Lodt!


----------



## DiorT

kemilia said:


> Not me! It's about 8 degrees Fahrenheit where I am this morning and no way does this cold do anything positive to my brain/skin/etc. Maybe living in a sunny locale makes it more of a novelty.
> 
> Also--did anyone catch the Lisa V's boob shot (when she was taking off her robe)?



Yeah...isn't this the second boob shot this season from her? When she got changed for baseball game she took off her shirt...at least she a bra that time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kemilia said:


> I know!! She's complaining that no one is to say a word about her kids (who are working adults and not 4 year olds) then in the next breath she is forcing her kids' medical records on Lisa--which are pretty private documents. And if their content appeared in the media, would she blow a gasket over that too? I'm really not liking Yo this season.   And sheesh, would it kill her to do a little something with her appearance--the dark circles, the ratty hair.



that was just so creepy and as a mother, your job is to PROTECT your child, not make copies of medical records to pass out to friends for light reading...


----------



## katran26

swags said:


> That lip is so distracting now, its all I see when they show her. Its a shame because I think she is a pretty lady.



I actually get freaked out every time Lisa R. shows up with her massive lip implant - doesn't she realize she looks ridiculous??


----------



## katran26

Glitterandstuds said:


> Erika's concert was lame (from what we saw) none of those men seemed interested lol



Hahaha I agree. It was kind of pathetic.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Glitterandstuds said:


> Erika's concert was lame (from what we saw) none of those men seemed interested lol




Her show was so embarrassing!!!!
She seems to believe she's a big star... She's not even Z list!!! She's so irrelevant...


----------



## simone72

lulilu said:


> Isn't anyone going to mention how lame the women looked at Erika's show?  Kyle twirling her pony tail (which we now know she thinks is sexy) and the others trying to "dance?"  LOL
> 
> Lisa R is as phony as ever.  And her "indignation" at being falsely accused when she is otherwise the biggest sh*t stirrer on the show?  And stirring more to "try to get to the bottom of it?"  ugh
> 
> This season is a one trick pony - Yo's illness (or lack thereof) and what people have said or not said about it.  Enough already.


I did notice Kyle and her ponytail flipping it around and how they all looked like fish out of water horrible!
Doesn't seem like Erika is as big as she suggests, to me it looks like she's a small gig with a whole lot of cash and trying to promote herself, hence her being on the show, no way would she be traveling on her jet with all those fancy outfits whens such a small act like she is.
Lisa R. go away already just likes to stir the pot and guarantee herself a spot for next season.
Yo pathetic enough already.


----------



## Baileylouise

Catching up on a few episodes. Has Yo's kids actually out of their own mouths said that they have Lyme's disease ? Though I am tried of hearing about it now.


----------



## Sassys

I can't stand when women feel all over men, just because they are gay (not all men that work in gay clubs are gay, but they will play the game for the cash). No way would Kyle or Lisa appreciate Mauricio and Ken rubbing on women's butts. IMO, its disrespectful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Baileylouise said:


> Catching up on a few episodes. Has Yo's kids actually out of their own mouths said that they have Lyme's disease ? Though I am tried of hearing about it now.



nope



Sassys said:


> I can't stand when women feel all over men, just because they are gay. No way would Kyle or Lisa appreciate Mauricio and Ken rubbing on women's butts. IMO, its disrespectful.



the guys were encouraging it


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> the guys were encouraging it



I know, but still. If the tables were turned Kyle would have ripped Mauricio a new one and Lisa would do the same to Ken.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I know, but still. If the tables were turned Kyle would have ripped Mauricio a new one and Lisa would do the same to Ken.



wasn't it a strip club or strip night?

I can see Kyle getting upset.  Lisa not so much


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> wasn't it a strip club or strip night?
> 
> I can see Kyle getting upset.  Lisa not so much



It was a gay club.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> It was a gay club.



i know it was a gay club, but I thought the theme was strip night or something along those lines.

Whatever it was, it's a place where I could see everybody touching and not having issues with it.  Clearly, the guys were encouraging it.  Now, if they were out to dinner and started feeling on each other, then I'd side-eye...


----------



## kemilia

DiorT said:


> Yeah...isn't this the second boob shot this season from her? When she got changed for baseball game she took off her shirt...at least she a bra that time.



This time--no bra, though the nipple was blocked out. I was like "whoa, that was pretty avoidable, but was not."


----------



## slang

Didn't the guy actually grab Kyle's hand and put it on his butt?
I thought the ladies were over dressed at the club, mind you I don't know what I would have worn to "pervert night" at a gay club to watch my friends dance disco performance


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Didn't the guy actually grab Kyle's hand and put it on his butt?
> I thought the ladies were over dressed at the club, mind you I don't know what I would have worn to "pervert night" at a gay club to watch my friends dance disco performance



exactly!!!

Pervert night! I couldn't remember the name


----------



## TC1

Erika Jayne seemed like she was the warm up act. No one there was remotely interested in her besides her (constantly blowing smoke up her a*s) entourage.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Erika Jayne seemed like she was the warm up act. No one there was remotely interested in her besides her (constantly blowing smoke up her a*s) entourage.



more like the warm up act, BEFORE the warm up act...


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> I thought the ladies were over dressed at the club, mind you I don't know what I would have worn to "pervert night" at a gay club to watch my friends dance disco performance



The ladies are always over dressed.  Especially Lisa V and Kyle.

I think part of the reason I like Eileen is that she is camera ready, but rarely overdressed&#8230; only if the occasion calls for it.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> The ladies are always over dressed.  Especially Lisa V and Kyle.
> 
> I think part of the reason I like Eileen is that she is camera ready, but rarely overdressed only if the occasion calls for it.



Wasn't Eileen wearing a black cocktail dress to the club? I though only Lisa R looked somewhat appropriate.
As far as Eileen, I don't think I can forgive that denim jumpsuit


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Erika's show was really lame.  She sure spends a lot of money on it though, or her husband does.  She could be doing a lot more productive stuff with that money.
> 
> I noticed last year that Eileen had very basic shoes all the time; she didn't get caught up in the Hollywood status bag/shoes thing.   I like her as a person, but she is quite careful to be fairly bland all the time.
> 
> I cannot take any more of the Munchausen plot.  I did wish Lisa had taken the medical records though.
> 
> Katherine, a zero add to the show.
> Lisa R, more and more annoying with that fake explosion of laughter.



Totally agree with you. I was kind of on the fence with Erika but her show is lame and she really isn't that interesting.  I loved the cut aways to Lisa's reaction - it said it all in a quintessential Lisa V way.

I like the fact that Eileen isn't caught up in the status/bag shoes.  She strikes me as a hard working actress who has survived in Hollywood for more than 20+ years (not an easy feat  especially for women as the age). I hope that she's put that money that could have gone to bags/shoes and invested it.

Katherine grates on my nerves.  I find it ironic that she could tell Lisa R to let it go but still holds a grudge against Faye Resnick for something she wrote about her in a book some 20 years ago that she claims she never read.  She seems very phony to me.

Lisa R - I can understand why she's upset for being blamed for something she didn't say but really she's overplaying the outrage for ratings.  

Yo and her Lyme disease are so tiresome.  I'm with Lisa V - I don't want to hear about either anymore.  At least we weren't subject OJ flashbacks this episode.  I hope that storyline has played out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ok, so when Eileen showed up in the jumpsuit one of the ladies mentioned how good her butt looked.  I seriously had to rewind, because I didn't see a butt.  where was it?


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> Wasn't Eileen wearing a black cocktail dress to the club? I though only Lisa R looked somewhat appropriate.
> As far as Eileen, I don't think I can forgive that denim jumpsuit



Oh yes, the denim jumpsuit. Not a favourite, that's for sure.   I'm thinking more about her face, which is made up, but not overly so. I like her hair too, although some people don't, it looks real to me.

Lisa V and Kyle look like drag queens and they don't have to.  They obviously go to the dermatologist every month, spending thousands. So, why be so overly artificial, so overly done for a day out?  

Eileen keeps it a bit more natural in that regard.

Lisa R is so much her cartoonish self, I give her a pass.


----------



## horse17

Jayne1 said:


> The ladies are always over dressed.  Especially Lisa V and Kyle.
> 
> I think part of the reason I like Eileen is that she is camera ready, but rarely overdressed&#8230; only if the occasion calls for it.


 Lisa V and Kyle looked ridiculous at that club.....its not that difficult to choose something a little edgy for a night like that....although Lisa v would find that difficult...lol..


Im surprised lisa r wasn't more clubby and I think Eileen usually looks good overall with whatever she wears...kathryn, meh...


----------



## girlonthecoast

I wouldn't be surprised if the Erika Jayne concert cost Tom Girardi more money than the club was paying her to perform.


----------



## junqueprincess

girlonthecoast said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the Erika Jayne concert cost Tom Girardi more money than the club was paying her to perform.




I'm 100% sure of this, a hobby at best.


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Wasn't Eileen wearing a black cocktail dress to the club? I though only Lisa R looked somewhat appropriate.
> *As far as Eileen, I don't think I can forgive that denim jumpsuit*



This ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> ok, so when Eileen showed up in the jumpsuit one of the ladies mentioned how good her butt looked.  I seriously had to rewind, because I didn't see a butt.  where was it?



I did rewind :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Sassys

junqueprincess said:


> I'm 100% sure of this, a hobby at best.



He gets what he wants (a younger wife), she gets what she wants (something to do).


----------



## Jayne1

girlonthecoast said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the Erika Jayne concert cost Tom Girardi more money than the club was paying her to perform.





junqueprincess said:


> I'm 100% sure of this, a hobby at best.



And a tax write off.  Her business is losing money.


----------



## LemonDrop

I'm not sure why but it just irritates me that Yolanda is making an effort to mispronounce Munchausen. Anyone as involved in health care as she is should know about Munchausens Syndrome. Going out of her way to mispronounce it, to be little it in a way makes me think she is making things up. She knows exactly what Munchausens is. It is not like it is an American term that she might be unfamiliar with.


----------



## Sassys

LemonDrop said:


> I'm not sure why but it just irritates me that Yolanda is making an effort to mispronounce Munchausen. Anyone as involved in health care as she is should know about Munchausens Syndrome. Going out of her way to mispronounce it, to be little it in a way makes me think she is making things up. She knows exactly what Munchausens is. It is not like it is an American term that she might be unfamiliar with.



Agree!. Yolanda acts like she is straight off the boat into America.


----------



## slang

Did anyone notice how PREPARED Yo was for Lisa R's visit...when we saw it last week it didn't look like anything out of the ordinary BUT this week when they showed it in a flashback Yo had medical folders and files all over her table, some marked with the kids names and I think even "nurse" Daisy was sitting there...


----------



## junqueprincess

slang said:


> Did anyone notice how PREPARED Yo was for Lisa R's visit...when we saw it last week it didn't look like anything out of the ordinary BUT this week when they showed it in a flashback Yo had medical folders and files all over her table, some marked with the kids names and I think even "nurse" Daisy was sitting there...




Yep, I noticed that too. Last week was just a tight shot with croissants and coffee- Daisy wasn't even shown. They were on the other side of the apt in the flash back.


----------



## Jujuma

slang said:


> Didn't the guy actually grab Kyle's hand and put it on his butt?
> 
> I thought the ladies were over dressed at the club, mind you I don't know what I would have worn to "pervert night" at a gay club to watch my friends dance disco performance




Haha. I was watching and my husband was in the room doing paperwork and when Kyle's friend showed up to go in jeans and a tee hubby said she was the only one dressed for the occasion! Ok, she might of been a little dressed down but even my husband knew she was on the right track and he never knows what's appropriate. Lisa def ages herself by the ways she dresses. I've gotten beaten up for saying this before so I know others don't agree with me on this but I think there is no way she is 54/55 or whatever age she is claiming to be. She looks much closer to 60 to me. I don't know what age Ken says he is but this season he's turning into a nasty old man! He made nasty comments about Kyle and her not being worthy of Lisa's dress for a wedding and he's made a few comments about the other "ladies". I know he loves his wife and thinks she's the fairest of them all but he's getting very crotchety about it, not nice. Kyle dresses age appropriate sometimes, but when she "glams" up with the red lipstick it ages her too. I get she's into her hair but I think it's time to change it up a little, or style it sometimes (and I don't mean that high pony swing). Yo use to be my very fav, very disappointed this season. I think she stays on her "illness" story line so long because it detracts from her marriage that had to be cracking while they were filming. If I was sick and receiving treatments and my husband was as unsupportive as DF is I would be seriously bothered and upset. Maybe she thought they'd work it out and didn't want the camera picking any of it up. I went through some medical stuff and taking a shower and putting on a little makeup can actually make you feel better. If she was well enough to stop by a party she was well enough to have someone come over and do her hair and makeup. She didn't even have to do it herself! Just sit there! Come on Yo, you're better than that! Lisa R is phony phony phony. "I never thought I'd have big fat diamond earrings" hello?!? You're a long time working actress and you're married to "Harry Hamlin". You have how many Birkins but you never thought you'd have "big fat diamond earrings"? Gag me and go visit your parents and let me know how many days your daughter made toast at that deli. Eileen use to bother because I thought her simplicity was just an act but now I think it's real. I was wondering for the longest time why she was on the show (did she owe Lisa R a fav or something?) but then she made the comment about Erika and her alter ego and figured out that must be what this show is for her. That's all I'm thinking. The season is pretty weak. I hope they didn't bring Katherine to stir 20 year old s*** to replace Brandi and Kim(poor Kim) for drama because that makes for a really lame season!


----------



## Tropigal3

slang said:


> Hmmm, Erika...I liked you and your glowy skin since day one but now I'm not so sure about you.



But that's pretty typical of the newbies on the show.  They are usually edited to seem nice, then the claws come out.  I've never been sure if I like Erika or not.  She's just too out there for me.



WillstarveforLV said:


> Are we not going to talk about Eileen's purse shaming? :shame:



As much as I TOTALLY admire that she doesn't care one iota about carrying expensive bags, I must admit I was surprised.  But good for her for choosing to stay true to herself!  I've always liked Eileen, she seems the most down to earth of the bunch.  I hope she doesn't get pressured into something she really doesn't want to dospend $$$$$ on handbags and shoes.  



CanuckBagLover said:


> Katherine just grates on my nerves. I don't like her and she adds nothing to the show. And she should talk about about sepnding $10,000 on purses after that jewerelly store scene which was so totally a producer set up - as if they were really going to drop some money there.



I have not liked Katherine from day one.  Her face looks so hard imo.  And I dislike that she holds a 20 year old grudge.  I mean I don't care for Faye Resnick either, but she did apologize.

I've gotta remember that this show is all about how much drama can be created out of things that could be settled in a calm and mature manner.  Guess that wouldn't be as shocking to watch.


----------



## qwertyword

WillstarveforLV said:


> Are we not going to talk about Eileen's purse shaming? :shame:




And Kyle's white Chanel cerf tote isn't 4K, even now after several price increases... and hers is several yrs old (I have the same)


----------



## Creativelyswank

Failing to understand the shaming of Erika's career. Does one have to be superstar fabulous of Beyoncé scale to be successful? There are niche celebrities who are famous in their element, and a dance club is certainly not a concert venue but she is booked and it was full. If she is happy, her husband is content and life is good, what does it matter, or is money all that matters? 

Now as far as her not fessing up to tattling to Yo, well that is just quite telling of her character.


----------



## GoGlam

When in the kryo chamber scene, Yolanda proved how she lies.  Even though they're small, they're still lies.  She said she does this "every day of her life" then she said she does it every week.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> When in the kryo chamber scene, Yolanda proved how she lies.  Even though they're small, they're still lies.  She said she does this "every day of her life" then she said she does it every week.



I mean she hasn't walked in years, driven a car in 3 years, has been laid in bed just looking at the ceiling...  Yet, she's been posting pics of her all over the world. Clearly that bish been walking!!!

She want sympathy


----------



## slang

^ my favourite is that she hadn't heard music in yrs, yet we've had to endure those stupid sing-a-longs with her love - David Foster

Also, I wish she'd stop saying she had all her teeth removed! She had the metal removed not all her teeth!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

If I hear the word Lyme one more time on this show, I'm going to scream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Major twitter war erupting between Lisa R and Yo.


----------



## labelwhore04

It's so gross of Yolanda to be handing out her kids medical files to people. I seriously wonder what Bella and Anwar think of all of this. I wouldn't be too happy if my mom was blasting my medical business on TV.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> I mean she hasn't walked in years, driven a car in 3 years, has been laid in bed just looking at the ceiling...  Yet, she's been posting pics of her all over the world. Clearly that bish been walking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> She want sympathy




Too bad she's removed her own credibility!


----------



## bisousx

I don't think Erica owed them an explanation. She seems so anti-drama, and it was awfully dramatic of the ladies to bring up that subject right after her show, as Erica is treating them like VIPs in her room. I think she's pissed and defensive of Yolanda because Lisa R brought up the Munchausen's thing in the first place. If someone said something nasty about one of my friends attacking their character (whether Yolanda really is sick or not... that's her friend), I'd probably sit back too and let the drama fly when karma hits them.


----------



## horse17

bisousx said:


> I don't think Erica owed them an explanation. She seems so anti-drama, and it was awfully dramatic of the ladies to bring up that subject right after her show, as Erica is treating them like VIPs in her room. I think she's pissed and defensive of Yolanda because Lisa R brought up the Munchausen's thing in the first place. If someone said something nasty about one of my friends attacking their character (whether Yolanda really is sick or not... that's her friend), I'd probably sit back too and let the drama fly when karma hits them.


I agree...there was no way she was having any of that BS from these drama nuts....esp after her show...I dont blame her....it didnt seem like she was being malicious when she told Yo....


----------



## beekmanhill

LemonDrop said:


> I'm not sure why but it just irritates me that Yolanda is making an effort to mispronounce Munchausen. Anyone as involved in health care as she is should know about Munchausens Syndrome. Going out of her way to mispronounce it, to be little it in a way makes me think she is making things up. She knows exactly what Munchausens is. It is not like it is an American term that she might be unfamiliar with.



Plus its a German word, and I'm sure with her Dutch background, she'd know how to pronounce it.  Although I believe Yolanda re her Lyme, this act was all for the camera.


----------



## slang

Owing someone an explanation and lying are two different things. She could of fessed up and said "I don't want to talk about it tonight, we'll discuss another time" - that's owning it but not offering an explanation but what she did was flat out LIE while telling Lisa R to own her stuff. She's a phony


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ericka tried to pull an old Marlo from ATL.  Remember when she made a remark about gay men, then when lawrence asked her about it she flat out said 'no'?  She didn't want to give Sheree the satisfaction of being right


----------



## lulilu

I thought it was rude to bring it up at the party.  Maybe it's editing but it seems as if it was right away and then the party ended.


----------



## slang

Party? wasn't it just the 5 of them sitting having drinks in Erika's suite


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> I thought it was rude to bring it up at the party.  Maybe it's editing but it seems as if it was right away and then the party ended.



What party?


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> What party?



The after party, after Erika's performance?  In her hotel room?


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> The after party, after Erika's performance?  In her hotel room?



That was not a party. That was cast mates having a drink or two in Erika's room. Which actually IS the appropriate time to talk and bring things up.


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> That was not a party. That was cast mates having a drink or two in Erika's room. Which actually IS the appropriate time to talk and bring things up.



I stand corrected.


----------



## katran26

slang said:


> Owing someone an explanation and lying are two different things. She could of fessed up and said "I don't want to talk about it tonight, we'll discuss another time" - that's owning it but not offering an explanation but what she did was flat out LIE while telling Lisa R to own her stuff. She's a phony



Oh I agree - she just flat out said she didn't do it, and then in her interview a second later she said she did. I dislike that.

As crazy as Lisa R. is acting about it, in a way, I kinda don't blame her. She doesn't want to incur the wrath of Lisa V. over something Erika said.


----------



## DC-Cutie

all I know is, next season I don't want to hear ANYTHING about Lyme disease!!!  NOTHING!


----------



## katran26

DC-Cutie said:


> all I know is, next season I don't want to hear ANYTHING about Lyme disease!!!  NOTHING!



 ugh! same here!!! Enough is enough...lol


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> all I know is, next season I don't want to hear ANYTHING about Lyme disease!!!  NOTHING!



Ditto!!!!


----------



## Bagisa

Guys! We all know the editing tricks of this scripted soap. The beach scene with Yo and Erika was clearly staged and filmed after the whole Lisa R mess started. There was a storyline gap that needed to be  addressed. Yo's acting was particularly lame and transparent. 

Most likely the Erika/Yo convo took place off camera and Erika didn't realize it would come back to bite her.


----------



## Sassys

Bagisa said:


> Guys! We all know the editing tricks of this scripted soap. The beach scene with Yo and Erika was clearly staged and filmed after the whole Lisa R mess started. There was a storyline gap that needed to be  addressed. Yo's acting was particularly lame and transparent.
> 
> *Most likely the Erika/Yo convo took place off camera and Erika didn't realize it would come back to bite her*.



We saw Erika tell Yo about Lisa V bringing up what was told to her by Mohammed.


----------



## Chanelconvert

qwertyword said:


> And Kyle's white Chanel cerf tote isn't 4K, even now after several price increases... and hers is several yrs old (I have the same)




I was thinking exactly the same thing. She's silly if she paid that much.


----------



## Bagisa

Sassys said:


> We saw Erika tell Yo about Lisa V bringing up what was told to her by Mohammed.




Yes that's the scripted scene on the beach that was probably filmed after it actually happened off camera.


----------



## slang

Bagisa said:


> Guys! We all know the editing tricks of this scripted soap. *The beach scene with Yo and Erika was clearly staged and filmed after the whole Lisa R mess started*. There was a storyline gap that needed to be  addressed. Yo's acting was particularly lame and transparent.
> 
> Most likely the Erika/Yo convo took place off camera and Erika didn't realize it would come back to bite her.




Yo has admitted on twitter that Erika told her first at the beach and she already knew when Lisa R showed up at her house 4 days later...that explains why she was prepared when Lisa showed up with the kids medical records spread all over her kitchen table


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Yo has admitted on twitter that Erika told her first at the beach and she already knew when Lisa R showed up at her house 4 days later...that explains why she was prepared when Lisa showed up with the kids medical records spread all over her kitchen table



that whole scene made her look like a crazy cat lady, minus the cats!

Seriously, who forces medical records on someone.  I was so glad like kept saying 'no'.    Meanwhile, Kyle was probably hoping she would take them so they could read the records together


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> that whole scene made her look like a crazy cat lady, minus the cats!
> 
> Seriously, who forces medical records on someone.  I was so glad like kept saying 'no'.    Meanwhile, Kyle was probably hoping she would take them so they could read the records together



It would have been funny if they took the medical records and had a doctor review them only to find out the kids don't have Lyme. Still finding it hard to believe that 3 of them have it.


----------



## katran26

DC-Cutie said:


> that whole scene made her look like a crazy cat lady, minus the cats!
> 
> Seriously, who forces medical records on someone.  I was so glad like kept saying 'no'.    Meanwhile, Kyle was probably hoping she would take them so they could read the records together



This reminds me so much of OC Housewives with Brooks' cancer / medical records that kept coming up. I guess the shows need better script writers, lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I want the ladies to just get back to what the show is supposed to be about - they eye candy!  

This Yo mess is so draining.  At least with Kim's issues, they were real.  We didn't have any doubt in our minds that she had a drug and alcohol issue.  With Yo, we are all side-eyeing the hell out of her.


----------



## slang

I'm looking forward to the trip this year, they are going to Dubai and since Yo can't travel and hasn't left her house for 4 years *sarcasm* I am guessing she wont be going so it should be fun!


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> all I know is, next season I don't want to hear ANYTHING about Lyme disease!!!  NOTHING!



I think we can all agree on that!


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> I'm looking forward to the trip this year, they are going to Dubai and since Yo can't travel and hasn't left her house for 4 years *sarcasm* I am guessing she wont be going so it should be fun!



I have a feeling she will use 'I don't want to be around all the negative energy...'


----------



## stacyredbird

bisousx said:


> I don't think Erica owed them an explanation. She seems so anti-drama, and it was awfully dramatic of the ladies to bring up that subject right after her show, as Erica is treating them like VIPs in her room. I think she's pissed and defensive of Yolanda because Lisa R brought up the Munchausen's thing in the first place. If someone said something nasty about one of my friends attacking their character (whether Yolanda really is sick or not... that's her friend), I'd probably sit back too and let the drama fly when karma hits them.



I totally agree.  Erica only repeated what Lisa V. said.   I wished she would of said, yes, I repeated what I heard and I don't want to talk about it now.  If Lisa V. didn't like that, she should of not opened her mouth and blabbed what she did to all those people.

 I just cannot take Lisa R., she just plays for the camera all the time, she is not geniune or interesting, I wish they would get rid of her.  I love Eileen, but she is so boring on this show.   Katherine is not even worth talking about.  

Yes, I think Yolanda has played it up about her sickness, but I do believe she is sick and believe her children are too.   I love her on the show and I like Erica too.  I don't like Erica Jane, that show in San Diego was so sad, but if that is what she likes to do, then good for her. I am surprised that I like her.


----------



## LemonDrop

beekmanhill said:


> Plus its a German word, and I'm sure with her Dutch background, she'd know how to pronounce it.  Although I believe Yolanda re her Lyme, this act was all for the camera.



Exactly !!


----------



## GoGlam

The hypocrisy of Erika denying she said anything to Yolanda when confronted in the suite and her yelling on the next episode at Rinna to tell Yolanda "who said" she had Munchausen's is baffling.


----------



## slang

GoGlam said:


> The hypocrisy of Erika denying she said anything to Yolanda when confronted in the suite and her yelling on the next episode at Rinna to tell Yolanda "who said" she had Munchausen's is baffling.



Perfectly said!


----------



## bisousx

It's disturbing that Yolanda is telling everyone that her kids have Lyme. I would want to keep that to myself and let them decide if they want the world to know. I wonder if the kids are embarrassed. They're not even children anymore, who goes around brandishing people's medical records for gossip's sake? It's too bad that Lisa V engaged in Kyle's gossip fishing.. I bet she really regrets it, since her and Mohamed seem to be good friends. 

Also, it is very possible that a few members in one family can have the same disease. Not sure what's so unbelieveable about co-infection when people share the same house.


----------



## Prettyn

That's too bad about large lip Lisa , I think she really wants to be part of that group and stay good with Lisa V. Erika lied without any sweat, or rubbing of nose or face. Wow!!


----------



## lulilu

^^^she said in her confessional that she wasn't about to discuss it at that time, in her room, after her show, so she denied it to them.  Not that puzzling IMO.  She shut down the discussion, which is what she wanted to do.

ETA:  I was responding to GoGlam and forgot to quote.  Sorry.


----------



## lulilu

bisousx said:


> It's disturbing that Yolanda is telling everyone that her kids have Lyme. I would want to keep that to myself and let them decide if they want the world to know. I wonder if the kids are embarrassed. They're not even children anymore, who goes around brandishing people's medical records for gossip's sake? It's too bad that Lisa V engaged in Kyle's gossip fishing.. I bet she really regrets it, since her and Mohamed seem to be good friends.
> 
> Also, it is very possible that a few members in one family can have the same disease. Not sure what's so unbelieveable about co-infection when people share the same house.



I think Yo was just severely p*ssed that people suggested she was lying.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisousx said:


> It's disturbing that Yolanda is telling everyone that her kids have Lyme. I would want to keep that to myself and let them decide if they want the world to know. I wonder if the kids are embarrassed. They're not even children anymore, who goes around brandishing people's medical records for gossip's sake? It's too bad that Lisa V engaged in Kyle's gossip fishing.. I bet she really regrets it, since her and Mohamed seem to be good friends.
> 
> Also, it is very possible that a few members in one family can have the same disease. Not sure what's so unbelieveable about co-infection when people share the same house.


The difficulty is that my understanding is that Lyme disease is not spread person to person, its spread by an infected tick.  So Bella, Anwar and Yo would all have had to be bitten by an infected tick - (miraculously Gigi is spared). Is it possible yes but - it seems unlikely. I also sincerely doubt at this point that Yo has Lyme disease (and I have to tried to give her the benefit of the doubt as I have chronic health issues). Also from we've seen at least,  Bella and Anwar seem to be living fairly normal lives.  I honestly don't know what to believe at this point.


----------



## 7Famark

Sophie-Rose said:


> Her show was so embarrassing!!!!
> She seems to believe she's a big star... She's not even Z list!!! She's so irrelevant...



Speaking, as a gay - Erika is actually a big (ish?) deal...or at least she's a huge part of gay club/bar life. And her music is catchy...at the gym, but it's not super uncommon for an artist like that to not get massive amounts of attention between the groping and other shenanigans going on


----------



## Sophie-Rose

7Famark said:


> Speaking, as a gay - Erika is actually a big (ish?) deal...or at least she's a huge part of gay club/bar life. And her music is catchy...at the gym, but it's not super uncommon for an artist like that to not get massive amounts of attention between the groping and other shenanigans going on




Seriously??! I'm really surprised!!!! I thought her husband was sponsoring her 'career'...


----------



## Tropigal3

Creativelyswank said:


> Failing to understand the shaming of Erika's career. Does one have to be superstar fabulous of Beyoncé scale to be successful? There are niche celebrities who are famous in their element, and a dance club is certainly not a concert venue but she is booked and it was full. If she is happy, her husband is content and life is good, what does it matter, or is money all that matters?



ITA.  There are probably hundreds of performers who are celebrities in their own genre who make a decent living but are not well know national/international celebrities.  



slang said:


> Owing someone an explanation and lying are two different things. She could of fessed up and said "I don't want to talk about it tonight, we'll discuss another time" - that's owning it but not offering an explanation but what she did was flat out LIE while telling Lisa R to own her stuff. She's a phony



True.  But you know on these shows the women ALWAYS push for answers.  In a normal situation I'm sure they'd wait.  On this type of show they're looking for the drama.  I thought that was rude to bring it up just after her show.



LemonDrop said:


> I'm not sure why but it just irritates me that Yolanda is making an effort to mispronounce Munchausen. Anyone as involved in health care as she is should know about Munchausens Syndrome. Going out of her way to mispronounce it, to be little it in a way makes me think she is making things up. She knows exactly what Munchausens is. It is not like it is an American term that she might be unfamiliar with.



That's not always true.  Not everyone has heard of Munchausen Syndrome.  It's not like say&#8230;Alzheimers.  Yolanda may have never heard of it and that's why she doesn't know how to pronounce it.  She heard the word ,she didn't see it written so if she's never heard of it before, she wouldn't know how it's spelled and not be able to pronounce it.  I bet out of my five siblings only two would have heard of it.


----------



## GoGlam

lulilu said:


> ^^^she said in her confessional that she wasn't about to discuss it at that time, in her room, after her show, so she denied it to them.  Not that puzzling IMO.  She shut down the discussion, which is what she wanted to do.
> 
> ETA:  I was responding to GoGlam and forgot to quote.  Sorry.




It's very puzzling for someone who seems to be so truthful and open and ok with anything.  Like someone else suggested, she could have said something like "to be honest, I told her but if it's ok with you ladies, I just had a great performance and would prefer to talk about it tomorrow."

Instead, she lied.  Then she has the audacity to demand information from someone and yell at them in front of a group of others... Well what if Rinna didn't feel like talking about it?

You can't have it both ways.


----------



## GoGlam

slang said:


> Perfectly said!




[emoji8]


----------



## bisousx

7Famark said:


> Speaking, as a gay - Erika is actually a big (ish?) deal...or at least she's a huge part of gay club/bar life. And her music is catchy...at the gym, but it's not super uncommon for an artist like that to not get massive amounts of attention between the groping and other shenanigans going on



That's what I thought. My gay friends are great at discovering new music and they're uber supportive of the artists they love. Looks like she's just enjoying life and having fun. I would straight up lie in those bishes faces too, they basically ambushed her to detract attention away from the fact that they were participating in gossip. In the first place... They're not even Yolanda's friends so that's the problem. Erika's loyalty lies with Yolanda and no one else really cares for Yolanda. And given Yo's behavior in the past towards everyone.. Can't blame them for that.


----------



## LemonDrop

Tropigal3 said:


> ITA.  There are probably hundreds of performers who are celebrities in their own genre who make a decent living but are not well know national/international celebrities.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But you know on these shows the women ALWAYS push for answers.  In a normal situation I'm sure they'd wait.  On this type of show they're looking for the drama.  I thought that was rude to bring it up just after her show.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not always true.  Not everyone has heard of Munchausen Syndrome.  It's not like sayAlzheimers.  Yolanda may have never heard of it and that's why she doesn't know how to pronounce it.  She heard the word ,she didn't see it written so if she's never heard of it before, she wouldn't know how it's spelled and not be able to pronounce it. * I bet out of my five siblings only two would have heard of it.*


*
*
yes,but of your 5 siblings how many have been searching the world trying to figure out what mysteriously ails them and their family?  Seeking all types of alternative treatments. Colonics. Cryogenics. Mercury removed from fillings. Neurofeedback training. Breast Implants removed. I think if you're this involved in alternative health you have heard of Munchausens. Hell, I know about it from Lifetime Made for TV movies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

In just saying the gays can make or break a career, he'll even revive them. Ask Cher!!


----------



## 7Famark

DC-Cutie said:


> In just saying the gays can make or break a career, he'll even revive them. Ask Cher!!



This is true - there's a lot of artist loyalty - kind of a double edged sword though, a lot of artists use that to their advantage in a phony/manipulative way. I will say Erika's LGBT support seems pretty legit.


----------



## Tropigal3

LemonDrop said:


> [/B]
> yes,but of your 5 siblings how many have been searching the world trying to figure out what mysteriously ails them and their family?  Seeking all types of alternative treatments. Colonics. Cryogenics. Mercury removed from fillings. Neurofeedback training. Breast Implants removed. I think if you're this involved in alternative health you have heard of Munchausens. Hell, *I know about it from Lifetime Made for TV movies*.



LOL, me too!  

I don't know about researching and Munchausen actually coming up when searching for treatments.  Even if the word came up on a search, a person could easily ignore it because it's not part of a cure.  I think either is possible.  Yolanda just seems so likable and not like a person who would make up some random illness for sympathy.



DC-Cutie said:


> In just saying the gays can make or break a career, he'll even revive them. Ask Cher!!


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> I want the ladies to just get back to what the show is supposed to be about - they eye candy!
> 
> This Yo mess is so draining.  At least with Kim's issues, they were real.  We didn't have any doubt in our minds that she had a drug and alcohol issue.  With Yo, we are all side-eyeing the hell out of her.



Thank you!  No offense to anyone, but if Yolanda truly wants to bring attention to Lyme Disease, a RHW franchise is probably not the best place if she wants to be taken seriously.  

And I have enough crap in my life that I don't really need to tune in to a show to repeatedly witness her makeupless face and constant bathrobe scenes.  I need more eye candy!!


----------



## purseinsanity

qwertyword said:


> And Kyle's white Chanel cerf tote isn't 4K, even now after several price increases... and hers is several yrs old (I have the same)



  I thought the same thing!


----------



## purseinsanity

Designerhbgirl said:


> If I hear the word Lyme one more time on this show, I'm going to scream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Amen!


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> ok, so when Eileen showed up in the jumpsuit one of the ladies mentioned how good her butt looked.  I seriously had to rewind, because I didn't see a butt.  where was it?



  That's equivalent to when I read that Giselle Bundchen is a "curvy model".


----------



## purseinsanity

I say we make "Lyme disease" our next drinking game!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

slang said:


> Yo will claim she got confused, you know since she has been in bed for 4 yrs



Yep.  Maybe my brain is a little foggy but I could've sworn she hosted all the women on a trip to Holland just last year?


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm fed up and bored with the Lyme disease issue too.  I can watch Dr. Oz if I want to know about medical problems.   And Yo's new 'look' is so depressive.  Why would she want to be on tv looking like that?   Please release her of her contract, or get some new exciting material on the show!


----------



## lucywife

katran26 said:


> This reminds me so much of OC Housewives with Brooks' cancer / medical records that kept coming up. I guess the shows need better script writers, lol.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Bagisa

I don't think Bella and Anwar are hiding their alleged Lyme disease. Gigi was a contestant on a rando cooking show and made a big deal about donating her prize money to a Lyme org, in honor of her siblings.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Bagisa said:


> I don't think Bella and Anwar are hiding their alleged Lyme disease. Gigi was a contestant on a rando cooking show and made a big deal about donating her prize money to a Lyme org, in honor of her siblings.


it was Masterchef


----------



## horse17

purseinsanity said:


> thank you!  No offense to anyone, but if yolanda truly wants to bring attention to lyme disease, a rhw franchise is probably not the best place if she wants to be taken seriously.
> 
> And i have enough crap in my life that i don't really need to tune in to a show to repeatedly witness her makeupless face and constant bathrobe scenes.  I need more eye candy!!


+1


----------



## slang

Bagisa said:


> I don't think Bella and Anwar are hiding their alleged Lyme disease. Gigi was a contestant on a rando cooking show and made a big deal about donating her prize money to a Lyme org, in honor of her siblings.



Well yeah it's out now, this was all filmed last year


----------



## Creativelyswank

So I have always been hesitant to judge Yo based on my own battle with an extended illness and the experience of a friend who was diagnosed with neuro lyme disease. Well...after battling for years, fundraisers, moving to a dr. assisted suicide state and treatments all over the nation, the verdict is in; it's all in her head.  
I really think this starts as a legitimate illness that then triggers a psychological disorder which takes over and remains long after the original illness has been eradicated. Perhaps Yo did not receive the attention she thought she should have received when she was ill due to her failing marriage and just needed to keep upping the ante so to speak. I do not think this is a conscious effort to manipulate but merely a manifestation of her mental disease. 
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/748084_4


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> That's what I thought. My gay friends are great at discovering new music and they're uber supportive of the artists they love. Looks like she's just enjoying life and having fun.* I would straight up lie in those bishes faces too, they basically ambushed her to detract attention away from the fact that they were participating in gossip. In the first place..*. They're not even Yolanda's friends so that's the problem. Erika's loyalty lies with Yolanda and no one else really cares for Yolanda. And given Yo's behavior in the past towards everyone.. Can't blame them for that.



If she was so loyal, she would be an adult and say, "yep, that is my friend and I told her and this is why I told her". To play dumb like she doesn't know what they are talking about is so childish. If you said it OWN IT.

I personally don't believe they are that close of friends. They have been "friends" for nine years, yet Yolanda has never seen Erika perform? We have never seen Erika even in the background at Yolanda's parties/gatherings before she came on the show. Faye is close friends with Kyle and we always see her with Kyle and she is not on the show. Brandi's friend Jennifer was always with her and in the background.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> If you said it OWN IT.


 from Erika's monologue I got that she didn't feel like "owning" it right then and there, she invited the ladies to her concert and wanted to relax after her performance, it wasn't really the time and place for Lisa R to get to the bottom of everything <as per usual>. 
Actually, there wouldn't be an issue to get to the bottom of if Lisa R didn't run her mouth in the first place with the Munchausen, she's the one who started all this and her and Eileen "figuring out" that is was Erika talking to Yo was really bad acting. 
Last year Lisa R was harping on Kim because she had an issue with Kim's addiction. This year she is bothered with Yo's health condition. 
All I can think of when I look at her is those ginormous lips, btw. Very distracting and not in a good way.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Erika just didn't want to give any of them the satisfaction of being able to point the finger at her.  period!


----------



## lallybelle

I understand everyone's side eying  Rinna because she brought it up. However she didn't approach it as OMG you guys! I think Yolanda is faking and has Munchausen. She brought it up to Kyle & LV saying she doesn't know how to answer people when they ask about Yo because this is what people are saying "around town". She really only said what people all over the internet & apparently in their circles were saying. She told Yo this so Yolanda very well knows how the subject came up. 


Yolanda straight up threw Rinna under the bus saying the she told her about the conversation about the kids. In fact, she actually set her up. No need to ask her about it when Erika had already told her and she came to apologize. That was a dirty play on Yo's part.


Erika as Yo's friend and no real ties to the others yet was well within her rights to let Yo  know what they said. The bull**** of keeping silent when she knows they all think that Rinna said it is complete crap.


----------



## slang

lallybelle said:


> I understand everyone's side eying  Rinna because she brought it up. However she didn't approach it as OMG you guys! I think Yolanda is faking and has Munchausen. She brought it up to Kyle & LV saying she doesn't know how to answer people when they ask about Yo because this is what people are saying "around town". She really only said what people all over the internet & apparently in their circles were saying. She told Yo this so Yolanda very well knows how the subject came up.
> 
> 
> Yolanda straight up threw Rinna under the bus saying the she told her about the conversation about the kids. In fact, she actually set her up. No need to ask her about it when Erika had already told her and she came to apologize. That was a dirty play on Yo's part.
> 
> 
> Erika as Yo's friend and no real ties to the others yet was well within her rights to let Yo  know what they said. The bull**** of keeping silent when she knows they all think that Rinna said it is complete crap.



Yup, completely agree!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Are they really friends though?  I'm like Sassy, how has she been a friend for all these years and never seen a show?


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> Are they really friends though?  I'm like Sassy, how has she been a friend for all these years and never seen a show?



Well as Yo says, she has 2 types of friends, "Real" friends and "Hollywood" friends. Erika is most likely a "Hollywood" friend


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Well as Yo says, she has 2 types of friends, "Real" friends and "Hollywood" friends. Erika is most likely a "Hollywood" friend



Clearly!  

All if Yo'd friends are either David's friends or parents of her kids friends


----------



## Jayne1

A real friend picks her up in a private plane. How many friends can she possible  have.


----------



## lucywife

lallybelle said:


> I understand everyone's side eying  Rinna because she brought it up. However she didn't approach it as OMG you guys!
> Yolanda straight up threw Rinna under the bus saying the she told her about the conversation about the kids. In fact, she actually set her up. No need to ask her about it when Erika had already told her and she came to apologize. That was a dirty play on Yo's part.



In my opinion OMG you guys was exactly how she brought that up foaming at the mouth excited. and all that drama-who told Yo about kids?! Why? We all heard it from the horse's mouth, let it go already. I wish they won't bring her back next season. Last year she was caught between Brandi and Kim and had to apologize for some nonsense. This year is the same story with her.


----------



## Crystalina

Jayne1 said:


> A real friend picks her up in a private plane. How many friends can she possible  have.




Exactly!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

In previous seasons, they have shown Yo with the friend with ALS.   They seem to be lifelong real friends.


----------



## Happy Luppy

I think it's weird Yolanda is shoving Bella and Anwar's health record to LisaV...
It's such an unnecessary act and her storyline is so boring with all of these lyme disease bla bla bla. 

LisaR is always overreacting and hyper, which gets really annoying...

I do not believe Erika is good old friends with Yolanda. Just like when they introduced Brandi by saying she's Adrienne's good friend, turns out she doesn't by how she acted towards Adrienne.


----------



## horse17

lallybelle said:


> I understand everyone's side eying  Rinna because she brought it up. However she didn't approach it as OMG you guys! I think Yolanda is faking and has Munchausen. She brought it up to Kyle & LV saying she doesn't know how to answer people when they ask about Yo because this is what people are saying "around town". She really only said what people all over the internet & apparently in their circles were saying. She told Yo this so Yolanda very well knows how the subject came up.
> 
> 
> Yolanda straight up threw Rinna under the bus saying the she told her about the conversation about the kids. In fact, she actually set her up. No need to ask her about it when Erika had already told her and she came to apologize. That was a dirty play on Yo's part.
> 
> 
> Erika as Yo's friend and no real ties to the others yet was well within her rights to let Yo  know what they said. The bull**** of keeping silent when she knows they all think that Rinna said it is complete crap.


I agree....although Im not sure I believe Lisa 100% when she says that she "doesnt know how to answer people" who doubt Yos illness...I kind of think she likes the "gossip" more than she really cares about Yo......with that, Im still on the Erika bandwagon...lol.....she said what she said, she thought it was right to tell Yo, and she doesnt want to "own" it and be brought in to all the BS with the other woman.....

.....I reserve the right to change my opinion on erika after a couple of more epis...lol!


----------



## imgg

lallybelle said:


> I understand everyone's side eying  Rinna because she brought it up. However she didn't approach it as OMG you guys! I think Yolanda is faking and has Munchausen. She brought it up to Kyle & LV saying she doesn't know how to answer people when they ask about Yo because this is what people are saying "around town". She really only said what people all over the internet & apparently in their circles were saying. She told Yo this so Yolanda very well knows how the subject came up.
> 
> 
> Yolanda straight up threw Rinna under the bus saying the she told her about the conversation about the kids. In fact, she actually set her up. No need to ask her about it when Erika had already told her and she came to apologize. That was a dirty play on Yo's part.
> 
> 
> Erika as Yo's friend and no real ties to the others yet was well within her rights to let Yo  know what they said. The bull**** of keeping silent when she knows they all think that Rinna said it is complete crap.



All of this!


----------



## slang

Did we ever find to if Eileen and Kathryn both dated Marcus Allen at the same time?

Funny, thats what Faye said in her book. That while Marcus & Kathryn were dating he was seeing other women and she knew and still married him...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yo has such an unhealthy relationship with food

https://instagram.com/p/BBrQxbHos0G/


----------



## azania

DC-Cutie said:


> Yo has such an unhealthy relationship with food
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BBrQxbHos0G/





She really does! 
I remember an older episode when it was gigi's birthday Yo was like"WE (she and Gigi) shouldn't/ can't have cake" (Gigi was already very in demand as a model) and Gigi was like "I'm going to have a piece of my birthday cake" and Yo said to have a tiny piece or something along the lines. 

Anyway, she is overly conscious and projects it on the girls too.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

DC-Cutie said:


> Yo has such an unhealthy relationship with food
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BBrQxbHos0G/




She's crazy!! I'm all for healthy eating, but those croissants look delicious!!!!!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

azania said:


> She really does!
> I remember an older episode when it was gigi's birthday Yo was like"WE (she and Gigi) shouldn't/ can't have cake" (Gigi was already very in demand as a model) and Gigi was like "I'm going to have a piece of my birthday cake" and Yo said to have a tiny piece or something along the lines.
> 
> Anyway, she is overly conscious and projects it on the girls too.



Or the time Gigi said she felt like fainting and Yo told her to chew on an almond, LOL. It's really terrible, i would hate to have a mom like that.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> Yo has such an unhealthy relationship with food
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BBrQxbHos0G/



And despite her obsession, isn't that healthy nor looking her best. I am guessing some actual nutrition may help her feel better.


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> And despite her obsession, isn't that healthy nor looking her best. I am guessing some actual nutrition may help her feel better.


yup


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Yo has such an unhealthy relationship with food
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BBrQxbHos0G/


 Im surprised her kids don't have eating disorders


----------



## Crystalina

Honestly, Yolanda is over-identifying with the role of "mother."

I suppose it's because she doesn't have anything else going on in her life. 

She needs to let go a bit...these kids are grown!


----------



## lulilu

azania said:


> She really does!
> I remember an older episode when it was gigi's birthday Yo was like"WE (she and Gigi) shouldn't/ can't have cake" (Gigi was already very in demand as a model) and Gigi was like "I'm going to have a piece of my birthday cake" and Yo said to have a tiny piece or something along the lines.
> 
> Anyway, she is overly conscious and projects it on the girls too.



I think Yo is still stuck in the "model mind," where you eat nothing before a shoot -- especially bathing suits so your stomach is as flat as possible.  And Gigi had a bathing suit shoot right after that.

Yo thinks starving oneself is acceptable/desirable to retain a model's weight, etc. and is teaching it to her girls.


----------



## simone72

Lisa R is a real attention seeker she will stop at nothing now posting bikini and bathing suit pics of her girls on her Instagram page as I said before to many crazies out there but she 's too hungry and will do anything I have a feeling she's trying to get them to model and get a big break like Yolanda's kids


----------



## LemonDrop

simone72 said:


> Lisa R is a real attention seeker she will stop at nothing now posting bikini and bathing suit pics of her girls on her Instagram page as I said before to many crazies out there but she 's too hungry and will do anything I have a feeling she's trying to get them to model and get a big break like Yolanda's kids



OMG how old is that child? Why would you post a pic of your child with their breast coming out of a bikini top in that way? Maybe I am just getting old but that is a very sexualized shot. SMH.


----------



## simone72

LemonDrop said:


> OMG how old is that child? Why would you post a pic of your child with their breast coming out of a bikini top in that way? Maybe I am just getting old but that is a very sexualized shot. SMH.



She is 14!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

LemonDrop said:


> OMG how old is that child? Why would you post a pic of your child with their breast coming out of a bikini top in that way? Maybe I am just getting old but that is a very sexualized shot. SMH.


Agreed. Yeesh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her daughter posted that pic on her own IG page 3 weeks back, so I wonder what compelled her to repost it


----------



## roses5682

A bit late and off topic but I loved Lisa R's jumpsuit


----------



## ExBagHag

Crystalina said:


> Honestly, Yolanda is over-identifying with the role of "mother."
> 
> I suppose it's because she doesn't have anything else going on in her life.
> 
> She needs to let go a bit...these kids are grown!




I've always been skeptical of Yolanda ever since she joined this show.  She came off as very put on and Stepford-ish.  

Now she just seems a little odd.  Odd as in depressed or histrionic or something.  I agree with what you're saying.  The three things that were her identity have slipped from her hands --- her looks, her children and her husband/my love/showboat attachments. 

I want to unfollow her on Twitter at times because she's so ridiculous, but I can't stop reading the unraveling.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can't deal with her constant 'my babies'...


----------



## ExBagHag

creativelyswank said:


> so i have always been hesitant to judge yo based on my own battle with an extended illness and the experience of a friend who was diagnosed with neuro lyme disease. Well...after battling for years, fundraisers, moving to a dr. Assisted suicide state and treatments all over the nation, the verdict is in; it's all in her head.
> i really think this starts as a legitimate illness that then triggers a psychological disorder which takes over and remains long after the original illness has been eradicated. Perhaps yo did not receive the attention she thought she should have received when she was ill due to her failing marriage and just needed to keep upping the ante so to speak. I do not think this is a conscious effort to manipulate but merely a manifestation of her mental disease.
> http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/748084_4




this


----------



## ExBagHag

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't deal with her constant 'my babies'...




Yes.  My kids who are similar in age to Bella and Gigi would be horrified if I used such words.


----------



## ExBagHag

I also follow on Twitter because the responses she gets from her cult-like followers really makes me giggle.

Yolanda you're amazing.  You inspire me.  You're such a classy lady.  You're beautiful.  You're an amazing mommy.  I send you prayers.  I'm in bed too.  Your husband wasn't worthy.  You should write a book.  You're my favorite.  You have rainbows shooting out your ***.......blah blah.


----------



## simone72

Well go figure she Lisa R  took the 2 pictures down of her daughters in bikini since she got so much negative comments and this morning she had posted something like I love you f you if you can't handle me then don't follow me and took that post down too. There's something off with her she seems to overreact and then goes back on her words


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't deal with her constant 'my babies'...


yes!


----------



## coconutsboston

simone72 said:


> Well go figure she Lisa R  took the 2 pictures down of her daughters in bikini since she got so much negative comments and this morning she had posted something like I love you f you if you can't handle me then don't follow me and took that post down too. There's something off with her she seems to overreact and then goes back on her words




She really does.


----------



## zooba

TBH not a single housewife is a role model.  They all are so dysfunctional in different regards.  Without an obvious villain they all look bad in comparison.  

I read their tweets and laugh at what they choose to retweet from their followers as self validation.

But I have to admit that I still want YoyoMama's fridge.


----------



## pinky7129

Oh my Erika... That was a SHORT black little dress... Yowza


----------



## beantownSugar

... the way Erika's husband spoke to her at that lunch with Lisa.

Ridiculous.


----------



## pinky7129

beantownSugar said:


> ... the way Erika's husband spoke to her at that lunch with Lisa.
> 
> Ridiculous.




My jaw DROPPED


----------



## qwertyword

beantownSugar said:


> ... the way Erika's husband spoke to her at that lunch with Lisa.
> 
> Ridiculous.




I missed it! What happened?


----------



## slang

beantownSugar said:


> ... the way Erika's husband spoke to her at that lunch with Lisa.
> 
> Ridiculous.



Now I get why she spends all her time hanging out with the guys from her show. Her husband is miserable


----------



## lucywife

Poor Yo, I feel bad for her


----------



## simone72

They were both talking to Lisa V and he cut Erika off and said he was speaking so she then shut up


----------



## tesi

there's going to be a long list of people if rinna has to list who's said yolanda has munchausen's 
syndrome in beverly hills.   

maybe she should just throw the 90210 phone book at her&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## caitlin1214

A shorter list would be the number of people Lisa R hasn't said it to.


----------



## lucywife

caitlin1214 said:


> A shorter list would be the number of people Lisa R hasn't said it to.


 right.


----------



## slang

Please, if Yo doesn't think people have been "talking" about her having Münchausen she only posting on Instagram and not reading it because people have been saying it forever!


----------



## beantownSugar

qwertyword said:


> I missed it! What happened?



They were both talking to Lisa Vanderpump and Tom basically said "Excuse me Erika, I'm talking, not you" -- I forget what it was verbatim but it was so disrespectful and rude.

Then in her talking head interview she basically said Tom is the boss of the relationship.


----------



## lucywife

She kept interrupting him and talking over him after that anyway. The way he spoke to her wasn't nice though. He's probably very grumpy and not easy to be around. 
Lisa V's flirting with the old dude was kinda funny to watch, she's aggressive.


----------



## horse17

I LOVED Eileens coverup/dress...she looked great...


----------



## ExBagHag

Yolanda is a professional victim.   I have zero tolerance for her.  I think she takes herself way too seriously and is a colossal bore.


----------



## caitlin1214

I didn't see Erika's husband as being mean at all. Sometimes, in certain company, it's impossible to finish a sentence uninterrupted without firmly saying, "Excuse me, I'm not done yet."


----------



## Tropigal3

Haven't watched the whole episode yet but I like that Erika told the ladies to be sensitive about talking about Kim in front of Kyle.  SO right!  And for Kathryn to say she can say what she wants because it's her house is ridiculous.


----------



## Longchamp

Yoyo is reading the definition of munchausen syndrome by proxy.
When Mom makes child sick to get attention.

Yoyo-- has no proxy, just her.


----------



## dr.pepper

I do think they should refrain from talking about Kim when it clearly puts Kyle in tears. That is f-ing ridiculous they cannot find something to talk about or quickly shift the topic if they see Kyle is hurting.


----------



## ExBagHag

dr.pepper said:


> I do think they should refrain from talking about Kim when it clearly puts Kyle in tears. That is f-ing ridiculous they cannot find something to talk about or quickly shift the topic if they see Kyle is hurting.




Agree.  Also Lisa Rinna continually referring to Kim as "sick" is too much for me....and I'm a drug counselor.  This term from loved ones while someone is in active addiction comes off as very shaming and patronizing.  Rinna doesn't get it on this subject despite being touched by it.  Kathryn gets it.


----------



## swags

Lisa is still holding onto Kim's comment about eat a piece of bread but she broke a glass, screamed and later sent a threatening text. I actually think Rhinna has some anger issues that she masks with her laughing at jokes she makes that aren't funny like weenies in the pool.

I did not like the dynamic with Erika and her husband. He acted more like a dad and I found it a bit disturbing. 

Not that I am overly sympathetic with Yolanda but was glad she went off on Lisa R. Lisa couldn't wait to stir the pot. However Yolanda is lashing out at everyone now and its not a good look. Why is she so desperate for their sympathy? She hasn't been particularly close to them with the exception of Erika.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beantownSugar said:


> They were both talking to Lisa Vanderpump and Tom basically said "Excuse me Erika, I'm talking, not you" -- I forget what it was verbatim but it was so disrespectful and rude.
> 
> Then in her talking head interview she basically said Tom is the boss of the relationship.


Kind of says it all about their relationship. He strikes me as a creepy arrogant old man. Not only was that rude, but then there was the discussion he said he had with some younger female associates about what words women find particularly offensive - I used to work as a lawyer and have worked in a variety of professional settings and I cannot ever imagine in my life ever having such a conversation come up with a senior partner.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

dr.pepper said:


> I do think they should refrain from talking about Kim when it clearly puts Kyle in tears. That is f-ing ridiculous they cannot find something to talk about or quickly shift the topic if they see Kyle is hurting.



I think Kyle woudn't know how to cope if they weren't talking about Kim.  I'm tired of her crocodile tires. In fact I'm tired of the whole story line of Kim. I thought we were done with it last season but it seems Kim is going to get worked in one or the other. Between that had Yolando's Lyme/Munchusen /whatever illness this is turning into a very boring and depressing season.


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> Lisa is still holding onto Kim's comment about eat a piece of bread but she broke a glass, screamed and later sent a threatening text. I actually think Rhinna has some anger issues that she masks with her laughing at jokes she makes that aren't funny like weenies in the pool.
> 
> I did not like the dynamic with Erika and her husband. He acted more like a dad and I found it a bit disturbing.
> 
> Not that I am overly sympathetic with Yolanda but was glad she went off on Lisa R. Lisa couldn't wait to stir the pot. However Yolanda is lashing out at everyone now and its not a good look. Why is she so desperate for their sympathy? She hasn't been particularly close to them with the exception of Erika.


good post...I think you are spot on about Rinna...I checked out her instgram and she is filled with anger to her "haters"...she loves to play the sympathy card...but she loves the gossip first...


----------



## slang

Erika's husband telling her "he would send her to her room" if she didn't stop talking was CREEPY. That is what a Father says to a daughter...


----------



## horse17

I can never understand why people that are in business...esp high profile, like Erika s husband, come on to these shows and show the worst of themselves.....WTH?


----------



## krasavitza

This was an interesting episode. I am just absolutely appalled by the sheer disrespect and hate Lisa R has toward Kim... she cant seem to keep her name out of her mouth, and my God she's so passionately angry and hateful about it! I think it's so interesting that she keeps calling her vile.... um no sweetie that would be you. And then to do it in front of KYLE.......... WTF?! ESPECIALLY WHEN EVERYONE IS TELLING HER TO STOP, WHATS WRONG WITH THIS BEAST???


Kyle seems intimidated or too timid to stand up to Lisa R. - why not just say to her what she says in the talking head confessionals... which is that Lisa R is no victim in the whole Kim debacle, she's rude, and she needs to freakin quit it already. UGH! 


I would like her off this show. She's a mess.


----------



## slang

I was glad Lisa V FINALLY addressed to Yo how she is constantly contradicting herself with her Lyme statements. 
I can't walk, I can't run, I've spent years just lying in my bed, I don't wear make up, I don't dye my hair - nothing she says makes sense. 
She went from a professional trophy wife to a professional victim.

I see she is wearing earrings on the show, funny she also said she stopped wearing earrings too!


----------



## AECornell

Yolanda is changing her last name back to Hadid...


----------



## horse17

AECornell said:


> Yolanda is changing her last name back to Hadid...[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I know..she said last night on WWHL that its because her children are "Hadids"..or something like that.....I think that is bizarre


----------



## tomz_grl

horse17 said:


> I know..she said last night on WWHL that its because her children are "Hadids"..or something like that.....I think that is bizarre


 
My mom was remarried after my dad and then divorced to her 2nd and she changed her name back to my last name from her first marriage. I think it was because she thought it would be better for me but I think it was because she wanted to erase all signs of #2...


----------



## AECornell

Next thing you know Kris Jenner will be a Kardashian again.

That is so dumb. Sorry, but you only have the last name of the person you're married to, not the guy you divorced however many years prior. She should either keep foster or go back to her maiden name.


----------



## Swanky

My mom did it too. . . it's not at all odd or uncommon IMO.


----------



## slang

AECornell said:


> Next thing you know Kris Jenner will be a Kardashian again.
> 
> That is so dumb. Sorry, but you only have the last name of the person you're married to, not the guy you divorced however many years prior. She should either keep foster or go back to her maiden name.



I agree!


----------



## swags

slang said:


> Erika's husband telling her "he would send her to her room" if she didn't stop talking was CREEPY. That is what a Father says to a daughter...



I agree. It also waters down her tough talking c word using attitude that she seems so proud of.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My mom did it too. . . it's not at all odd or uncommon IMO.



but does your mom have another set of kids by another man?  I can understand going back to a maiden name, but not another married name


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> but does your mom have another set of kids by another man?  I can understand going back to a maiden name, but not another married name


It could make sense if she spent most of her adult life with hadid, but they were only married 8 years...


----------



## Swanky

no but we're talking about Yolanda.  Yo doesn't have another set of kids w/ a different last name AFAIK?


----------



## horse17

it wouldn't surprise me if yo goes after her ex (hadid) now...


----------



## AECornell

If my husband had an ex wife and she changed her name back to his name, I would be pissed.

Isn't Mohammed still engaged to Shiva?


----------



## Swanky

My dad nor my stepmom minded, she's the mother of his kids and it's not like there's a trademark on the last name.  I think it's pretty natural to want to have the same last name as your kids.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> It my husband had an ex wife and she changed her name back to his name, I would be pissed.
> 
> Isn't Mohammed still engaged to Shiva?



yes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> It could make sense if she spent most of her adult life with hadid, but they were only married 8 years...



I thought you guys were referring to Kris K.

But going back to her married name, while her ex is engaged to be married to another is just tacky


----------



## slang

Sorry but I don't get the argument that she wants the same last name as her kids. If so, why did she change her last name to Foster in the first place. She was willing to be different from her kids then, now when they are adults it's important to her?


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Sorry but I don't get the argument that she wants the same last name as her kids. If so, why did she change her last name to Foster in the first place. She was willing to be different from her kids then, now when they are adults it's important to her?



because she wants to be like 'my babies, my loves...'


----------



## pjhm

I think this is her putting the last nail in the coffin regarding Foster-it's symbolic. She doesn't have kids with him and Hadid carries more cache


----------



## DC-Cutie

pjhm said:


> I think this is her putting the last nail in the coffin regarding Foster-it's symbolic. She doesn't have kids with him and *Hadid carries more cache*



oh really?  Since when?  Oh, I guess since Bella and GiGi are splashed all over the place


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Erika's husband was rude af. And I guess she has to swallow it because he funds her lifestyle and delusions of being a pop star.


----------



## Love Of My Life

slang said:


> Erika's husband telling her "he would send her to her room" if she didn't stop talking was CREEPY. That is what a Father says to a daughter...


 

And condescending..

Strange relationship indeed


----------



## simone72

horse17 said:


> good post...I think you are spot on about Rinna...I checked out her instgram and she is filled with anger to her "haters"...she loves to play the sympathy card...but she loves the gossip first...


As I have checked several times on her instagram Lisa R has absolutely anger issues mood swings constantly and that to me shows who she really is since show may have its edits and the instagram account is truly her. She needs to take a deep breath before posting nasty remarks on it and then 5 minutes later deleting everything after everyone saw what she wrote.


----------



## coconutsboston

AECornell said:


> Next thing you know Kris Jenner will be a Kardashian again.
> 
> That is so dumb. Sorry, but you only have the last name of the person you're married to, not the guy you divorced however many years prior. She should either keep foster or go back to her maiden name.


Definitely.


----------



## coconutsboston

simone72 said:


> As I have checked several times on her instagram Lisa R has absolutely anger issues mood swings constantly and that to me shows who she really is since show may have its edits and the instagram account is truly her. She needs to take a deep breath before posting nasty remarks on it and then 5 minutes later deleting everything after everyone saw what she wrote.


Especially since that can very easily be screen-shotted in a second and thrown back out at any time.


----------



## coconutsboston

slang said:


> Sorry but I don't get the argument that she wants the same last name as her kids. If so, why did she change her last name to Foster in the first place. She was willing to be different from her kids then, now when they are adults it's important to her?


Probably so she can exploit her "disease" more - I guarantee you she somehow thinks that if she has the same name as her kids it will be easier for them to claim her inheritance when she passes (which she seems to think will be sooner rather than later).


----------



## legaldiva

1. I was shocked by the way Ericka's husband talked to her in front of new friends and in front of cameras. That relationship is far from a partnership ... Perhaps that's the price. I'm an attorney, though, and most of the white shoe and defense lawyers I know are extremely hard to deal with. Awful God complexes, and unhappy people unless they are running the show.

2. Love Lisa Rinna. I can't even stand it.

3. I'm so over Kyle crying about Kim. Kyle needs Al-Anon and a therapist so badly


----------



## legaldiva

Yolanda is a straight up bully. And what kind of moron is offended by a condition she doesn't know about and can't even pronounce? She's making herself look so bad


----------



## horse17

simone72 said:


> As I have checked several times on her instagram Lisa R has absolutely anger issues mood swings constantly and that to me shows who she really is since show may have its edits and the instagram account is truly her. She needs to take a deep breath before posting nasty remarks on it and then 5 minutes later deleting everything after everyone saw what she wrote.


I just went on again, and I can not believe how much crap she posts about liars, fuc$ you's to everyone....etc.....she;s freakin nuts.. i wonder where the anger comes from?


----------



## horse17

legaldiva said:


> Yolanda is a straight up bully. And what kind of moron is offended by a condition she doesn't know about and can't even pronounce? She's making herself look so bad


I agree, but trust me, Im not a huge fan of Yo's..but i was glad to see her putting Rinna in her place...


----------



## TC1

slang said:


> I was glad Lisa V FINALLY addressed to Yo how she is constantly contradicting herself with her Lyme statements.
> I can't walk, I can't run, I've spent years just lying in my bed, I don't wear make up, I don't dye my hair - nothing she says makes sense.
> She went from a professional trophy wife to a professional victim.
> 
> I see she is wearing earrings on the show, funny she also said she stopped wearing earrings too!


 
Exactly!!. I also feel like Yo just threw out there that Bella & Anwar have lyme disease for show. She wouldn't say Gigi did..that child is her prized show pony..and is in the media enough that it would have become more of a storyline than the other 2 kids.


----------



## coconutsboston

Creativelyswank said:


> So I have always been hesitant to judge Yo based on my own battle with an extended illness and the experience of a friend who was diagnosed with neuro lyme disease. Well...after battling for years, fundraisers, moving to a dr. assisted suicide state and treatments all over the nation, the verdict is in; it's all in her head.
> I really think this starts as a legitimate illness that then triggers a psychological disorder which takes over and remains long after the original illness has been eradicated. Perhaps Yo did not receive the attention she thought she should have received when she was ill due to her failing marriage and just needed to keep upping the ante so to speak. I do not think this is a conscious effort to manipulate but merely a manifestation of her mental disease.
> http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/748084_4



You read my mind with this.  I haven't wanted to comment much about it since I initially rushed to her defense due to my own autoimmune disorder, but I think you're correct - she psychologically perpetuated this one into something else.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> Sorry but I don't get the argument that she wants the same last name as her kids. If so, why did she change her last name to Foster in the first place. She was willing to be different from her kids then, now when they are adults it's important to her?



A few years ago, Foster was a more desirable name.  Not Hadid, which was the name of a guy severely in debt, facing criminal charges and lawsuits.

Fast forward to today and her children are rising stars, now the name Hadid is more desirable than Foster, even though Hadid is still facing lawsuits and criminal charges and his money is mostly debt. Foster is aging and slowing down, the Hadid kids are famous and haven't done anything stupid.


----------



## lucywife

Yo is obsessive, I think everybody agrees with that. Her marriage was falling apart, maybe that "quest for cure" is her coping mechanism.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> A few years ago, Foster was a more desirable name.  Not Hadid, which was the name of a guy severely in debt, facing criminal charges and lawsuits.
> 
> Fast forward to today and her children are rising stars, now the name Hadid is more desirable than Foster, even though Hadid is still facing lawsuits and criminal charges and his money is mostly debt. Foster is aging and slowing down, the Hadid kids are famous and haven't done anything stupid.



Meh, her kids are models, Whether or not they become stars is still to be seen. They are pretty girls who seem to lack any personality and Gigi's voice is like nails on a chalk board so not sure what else they can branch out to do. Hopefully the son starts to model too since he seems to have no skills, poor kid couldn't even figure out how to butter bread 

As far as Mohamad, yes a complete scammer!


----------



## caitlin1214

Sometimes it is important to cut in and say, "Excuse me, I wasn't done yet", but maybe Erika's husband could have done that without sounding scolding. 


One can be firm without being snippy.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> *Meh, her kids are models, Whether or not they become stars is still to be seen.* They are pretty girls who seem to lack any personality and Gigi's voice is like nails on a chalk board so not sure what else they can branch out to do. Hopefully the son starts to model too since he seems to have no skills, poor kid couldn't even figure out how to butter bread
> 
> As far as Mohamad, yes a complete scammer!



Yes, but Yo identifies with Gigi and her last name is Hadid.

Yo never really dropped the name though, she was Yolanda Hadid Foster until recently.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but Yo identifies with Gigi and her last name is Hadid.
> 
> Yo never really dropped the name though, she was Yolanda Hadid Foster until recently.


 

Last evening she was on WHHL & she referrred to herself now as 
Yolanda Hadid.. She said that when she asked her kids what they thought
they agreed she should go with HADID..

These reality shows sure bring every unpleasant aspect of your life
front & center.. like it or not...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yo is full of horse manure. 

If I was Shiva, I'd ask Mohammed to have a talk with her.


----------



## Tropigal3

swags said:


> I did not like the dynamic with Erika and her husband. He acted more like a dad and I found it a bit disturbing.



Well he IS like her dad, lol!  I doubt that if she was around HIS age he would treat her that way.  




AECornell said:


> *Next thing you know Kris Jenner will be a Kardashian again.*
> 
> That is so dumb. Sorry, but you only have the last name of the person you're married to, not the guy you divorced however many years prior. She should either keep foster or go back to her maiden name.



Well that wouldn't make sense since she has two daughters who are Jenner's.



hotshot said:


> Last evening she was on WHHL & she referrred to herself now as
> Yolanda Hadid.. She said that when she asked her kids what they thought
> they agreed she should go with HADID..



It does seem odd but being that all her children are Hadid's it makes sense that the kids would like her to have the same last name.  I would think that she spoke to Mohammed about it and he understands.  If I were engaged or married to him I wouldn't care if the ex changed her name back to his.


----------



## susieserb

Sassys said:


> VIDEO: Take a Tour of Kyle Richards' Envy-Inducing Home (Dressing Room Included!)
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/videos/0,,20970391,00.html


Loved this TY.


----------



## lulilu

I think it's NBD that Yo returns to Hadid.


----------



## slang

Ken looked so BORED on that double date


----------



## susieserb

Bagisa said:


> Guys! We all know the editing tricks of this scripted soap. The beach scene with Yo and Erika was clearly staged and filmed after the whole Lisa R mess started. There was a storyline gap that needed to be  addressed. Yo's acting was particularly lame and transparent.
> 
> Most likely the Erika/Yo convo took place off camera and Erika didn't realize it would come back to bite her.


Peeps on this forum don't want to hear this kind of talk, but I agree with you~scripted to the NTH degree but water cooler talk takes prescidence


----------



## Bagisa

CanuckBagLover said:


> Kind of says it all about their relationship. He strikes me as a creepy arrogant old man. Not only was that rude, but then there was the discussion he said he had with some younger female associates about what words women find particularly offensive - I used to work as a lawyer and have worked in a variety of professional settings and I cannot ever imagine in my life ever having such a conversation come up with a senior partner.




I dunno, plaintiff attorneys comprise an entirely different species.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> VIDEO: Take a Tour of Kyle Richards' Envy-Inducing Home (Dressing Room Included!)
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/videos/0,,20970391,00.html



Thanks for the link.  The dressing room was my favorite!!


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> ken looked so bored on that double date



ita!


----------



## DYANE

susieserb said:


> Peeps on this forum don't want to hear this kind of talk, but I agree with you~scripted to the NTH degree but water cooler talk takes prescidence




I dont understand your comment at allwhat do you mean by "this kind of talk" ?
If it s about the show being scripted i think that ship has sailed a long time ago it s not a "santa doesnt exist" kind of news ....
If it s not about that i still dont understand


----------



## AECornell

She has three daughters and a son that are Kardashians...



Tropigal3 said:


> Well that wouldn't make sense since she has two daughters who are Jenner's.


----------



## LemonDrop

The only medical term that Yolanda can't seem to pronounce, remember or wrap her head around  just happens to be the one she doesn't like and is offended by. So over her. I cannot take her seriously anymore.


----------



## slang

LemonDrop said:


> The only medical term that Yolanda can't seem to pronounce, remember or wrap her head around  just happens to be the one she doesn't like and is offended by. So over her. I cannot take her seriously anymore.



So true!


----------



## krasavitza

Shiva and Mohammad have been engaged for quite a number of years already, haven't they? I wonder why they haven't yet gotten married..


----------



## swags

krasavitza said:


> Shiva and Mohammad have been engaged for quite a number of years already, haven't they? I wonder why they haven't yet gotten married..



I was thinking this too and wondered if he is engaged without really planning a wedding or if he is trying to get finances in order. I actually consider Yolanda higher on his pecking order than Shiva.


----------



## DC-Cutie

krasavitza said:


> Shiva and Mohammad have been engaged for quite a number of years already, haven't they? I wonder why they haven't yet gotten married..



I think it's been about 2 years, going on 3


----------



## AECornell

Shiva is gorgeous. Anyone know how old she is?


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> Shiva is gorgeous. Anyone know how old she is?



She is pretty.  I was looking at before pics of her and I must say her plastic surgeon has a very delicate hand


----------



## lulilu

I am guessing Mohammed gave Shiva a ring to put her off -- at least he has said he wants to marry her, just not how soon.


----------



## Tropigal3

AECornell said:


> She has three daughters and a son that are Kardashians...



Yes but my point is when you have kids from two marriages it makes more sense to stay with the  last name you have with your younger kids.  Plus you don't have to do all the work of changing all your ID's, etc.  Unless you absolutely hate your ex I suppose.


----------



## Bagisa

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes but my point is when you have kids from two marriages it makes more sense to stay with the  last name you have with your younger kids.  Plus you don't have to do all the work of changing all your ID's, etc.  Unless you absolutely hate your ex I suppose.




+1. In my circle it's not uncommon to keep the name you share with your children after a divorce. And if Yo did keep Hadid as a middle name, then it's all the more reason to make it her surname after her split from David Foster.  Yo and Mo obviously have a great relationship, so what's the problem??


----------



## Cc1213

ExBagHag said:


> Agree.  Also Lisa Rinna continually referring to Kim as "sick" is too much for me....and I'm a drug counselor.  This term from loved ones while someone is in active addiction comes off as very shaming and patronizing.  Rinna doesn't get it on this subject despite being touched by it.  Kathryn gets it.




Agreed! And the fact that she lost a sister to addiction, but can't navigate appropriately when talking about others addictions is baffling.


----------



## Cc1213

slang said:


> Ken looked so BORED on that double date




He always looks bored. At least the way he's portrayed on RHOBH. He seems more lively on VP rules.


----------



## swags

Cc1213 said:


> Agreed! And the fact that she lost a sister to addiction, but can't navigate appropriately when talking about others addictions is baffling.



That scene of her discussing her late sister with her daughters was very telling. You had a sister that passed away from addiction and yet you have no idea not to go in on Kim in front of Kyle for things that happened last season?


----------



## Coco.lover

How old is Erika's son? She doesn't talk to too much about him. I wonder if she was a good mom and if Tom was a good step dad.


----------



## Nishi621

Coco.lover said:


> How old is Erika's son? She doesn't talk to too much about him. I wonder if she was a good mom and if Tom was a good step dad.



He's in his early 20s, I want to say 23 or 24. She has said he is a police officer, so, perhaps that is why she doesn't talk about him a lot, perhaps he wants and she wants, his name kept off the show for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Cmward

AECornell said:


> Yolanda is changing her last name back to Hadid...


In honor of Yolanda changing her name back to Hadid, here is a throwback video.  Her "wedding video" for David Foster:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5LvobqBG_8c

Sorry if this has been posted before,  I think any RHOBH fan needs to see it for a laugh.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Did she say she's changing her name to Hadid?
Since she married David, her name is "Yolanda Hadid Foster".


----------



## ExBagHag

Cmward said:


> In honor of Yolanda changing her name back to Hadid, here is a throwback video.  Her "wedding video" for David Foster:
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5LvobqBG_8c
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted before,  I think any RHOBH fan needs to see it for a laugh.




I have seen this before and when I watch it I'm not sure if I should laugh or just nod my head.  It is beyond words.


----------



## Cmward

ExBagHag said:


> I have seen this before and when I watch it I'm not sure if I should laugh or just nod my head.  It is beyond words.


I watch it when I need a laugh, I'm shocked that Andy Cohen has not played it on WWHL  This seems like the kind of thing he would go nuts over.


----------



## slang

26Alexandra said:


> Did she say she's changing her name to Hadid?
> Since she married David, her name is "Yolanda Hadid Foster".



I don't believe for a second when she was happily married to David and out with him she would introduce herself as Yolanda HADID Foster. No way - she was happy to be known only as Mrs Foster


----------



## Crystalina

Cmward said:


> In honor of Yolanda changing her name back to Hadid, here is a throwback video.  Her "wedding video" for David Foster:
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5LvobqBG_8c
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted before,  I think any RHOBH fan needs to see it for a laugh.




Omg!!!!

WTF?!?!? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]

I'm going crazy over the level of BIZARRE that this video is!!!! It's nuts!!!

I cannot believe she was cheesy enough to make such a video, or that he could keep from throwing up and maintain a straight face while viewing it.

RICH PEOPLE ARE WEIRD!


----------



## LemonDrop

Crystalina said:


> Omg!!!!
> 
> WTF?!?!? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> I'm going crazy over the level of BIZARRE that this video is!!!! It's nuts!!!
> 
> I cannot believe she was cheesy enough to make such a video, or that he could keep from throwing up and maintain a straight face while viewing it.
> 
> RICH PEOPLE ARE WEIRD!



Ok. So after your reply I had to see it for myself. WTF +1 to everything you said. Who wrote that? "If this plane were mine?" What does that even mean?


----------



## swags

That was strange. Maybe he had a stewardess fantasy back then but what an odd video for the wedding.

Then I read the first comment "If Dutch hooker hypochondriacs and low-brown narcissists can't make, is there hope for any of us?"


----------



## sgj99

I think it's strange that Yolanda wants to go back to the Hadid name.  I'd understand it if her children were young but since they are grown it doesn't make sense to me and is insulting to Shiva, the supposedly next Mrs. Hadid.

My parents split up when i was young, both eventually remarried.  My mother's marriage only lasted briefly and was quite bad so when she divorced him she definitely didn't want to keep his name.   and since my dad was remarried she didn't feel right going back to that name (my brother and i were in high school by then).  So she went back to her maiden name.  and it was no big deal for myself or my brother having a mother with a different last name.  so why doesn't Yolanda just go back to her maiden name?  i'm sure she'll hook up with someone else in no time at all and then it won't even matter ...


----------



## ExBagHag

sgj99 said:


> I think it's strange that Yolanda wants to go back to the Hadid name.  I'd understand it if her children were young but since they are grown it doesn't make sense to me and is insulting to Shiva, the supposedly next Mrs. Hadid.
> 
> 
> 
> My parents split up when i was young, both eventually remarried.  My mother's marriage only lasted briefly and was quite bad so when she divorced him she definitely didn't want to keep his name.   and since my dad was remarried she didn't feel right going back to that name (my brother and i were in high school by then).  So she went back to her maiden name.  and it was no big deal for myself or my brother having a mother with a different last name.  so why doesn't Yolanda just go back to her maiden name?  i'm sure she'll hook up with someone else in no time at all and then it won't even matter ...




I completely agree.  I have been divorced for 10 years and have kept my married name mostly for my young children at the time.  I simply haven't gone through the headache of making the change back to my maiden name.   In fact, if I do get remarried I just assume keep my maiden name.   

Yolanda is nuts.  David Foster is no prince, but I have no doubt he had no idea how calculating this woman would become.


----------



## coconutsboston

Cmward said:


> In honor of Yolanda changing her name back to Hadid, here is a throwback video.  Her "wedding video" for David Foster:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5LvobqBG_8c
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted before,  I think any RHOBH fan needs to see it for a laugh.


I don't know what just happened, but I needed that laugh.  

Re: Yo's last name crisis, why not just have a single name until the next one? Madonna, Cher...Yolanda?  No?


----------



## junqueprincess

Cmward said:


> In honor of Yolanda changing her name back to Hadid, here is a throwback video.  Her "wedding video" for David Foster:
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5LvobqBG_8c
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted before,  I think any RHOBH fan needs to see it for a laugh.




Thanks for whatever that was! What is a wedding video, a video you play at the wedding? Umm, I hope they played at the end of the night.


----------



## caitlin1214

junqueprincess said:


> Thanks for whatever that was! What is a wedding video, a video you play at the wedding? Umm, I hope they played at the end of the night.



Haha! It's to get everyone to leave. 

It's a "you don't have to go home, but you got to get out of here" kind of video.


----------



## chaneljewel

I had to watch the video too and am thinking IT caused the break up...David probably watched it again and realized how crazy Yolanda can be!   It doesn't make a bit of sense!!   She's nuts!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ExBagHag said:


> I completely agree.  I have been divorced for 10 years and have kept my married name mostly for my young children at the time.  I simply haven't gone through the headache of making the change back to my maiden name.   In fact, if I do get remarried I just assume keep my maiden name.
> 
> Yolanda is nuts.  David Foster is no prince, but I have no doubt he had no idea how calculating this woman would become.




I think the whole going back to Hadid is just about status.  Yolanda shapes her identity through others,  being the wife of a powerful successful man,  trying to get her children famous. Even if she is now the ex-wife - by using the Hadid name she associates herself with him.  She has no real identity of her own.  The minute she finds another wealthy successful man to marry her, she'll drop Hadid in a heartbeat and use her new husband's name.


----------



## coconutsboston

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha! It's to get everyone to leave.
> 
> It's a "you don't have to go home, but you got to get out of here" kind of video.


I nearly chuckled out loud thinking that one out.  It ain't over til YoYo sings.


----------



## cdtracing

Cmward said:


> In honor of Yolanda changing her name back to Hadid, here is a throwback video.  Her "wedding video" for David Foster:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5LvobqBG_8c
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted before,  I think any RHOBH fan needs to see it for a laugh.



I had to look at this after reading everyone's comments.    That's just strange.  Is that her actually singing or is she lip syncing?  Either way, it's just bad....real bad.


----------



## WingNut

Crystalina said:


> Omg!!!!
> 
> WTF?!?!? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> I'm going crazy over the level of BIZARRE that this video is!!!! It's nuts!!!
> 
> I cannot believe she was cheesy enough to make such a video, or that he could keep from throwing up and maintain a straight face while viewing it.
> 
> RICH PEOPLE ARE WEIRD!




HAHAHA this was my reaction exactly. Just....cringeworthy.


----------



## Nishi621

Anwar Hadid signs modeling contract, Yahoo news:

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/hadids-with-the-hat-trick-anwar-becomes-the-third-155120244.html


----------



## lulilu

I just don't get why it is insulting to Shiva for Yo to take back Hadid/drop Foster?  What if she never dropped Hadid?  Could Shiva insist she do so?  Makes no sense.  Shiva is the one with Mohammed and Yo's last name has nothing to do with it.


----------



## AECornell

Because usually people change their name only when they marry. So she got divorced, kept her married name, but then got married again, so she changed it. It's weird to go back. She should keep Foster or go back to her maiden name.

She's only going back to Hadid because she thinks it'll make her cool by association.



lulilu said:


> I just don't get why it is insulting to Shiva for Yo to take back Hadid/drop Foster?  What if she never dropped Hadid?  Could Shiva insist she do so?  Makes no sense.  Shiva is the one with Mohammed and Yo's last name has nothing to do with it.


----------



## lulilu

AECornell said:


> Because usually people change their name only when they marry. So she got divorced, kept her married name, but then got married again, so she changed it. It's weird to go back. She should keep Foster or go back to her maiden name.
> 
> She's only going back to Hadid because she thinks it'll make her cool by association.



Yo never dropped Hadid.  So dropping Foster is NBD to me.  But I was asking why or how it could be insulting to Shiva.


----------



## LemonDrop

lulilu said:


> Yo never dropped Hadid.  So dropping Foster is NBD to me.  But I was asking why or how it could be insulting to Shiva.



Insulting is another word for disrespectful and I definitely think it's disrespectful. This is Shivas special time. The only person who should be currently becoming Mrs/Ms Hadid is Shiva.


----------



## nastasja

lulilu said:


> I just don't get why it is insulting to Shiva for Yo to take back Hadid/drop Foster?  What if she never dropped Hadid?  Could Shiva insist she do so?  Makes no sense.  Shiva is the one with Mohammed and Yo's last name has nothing to do with it.




I don't see the big deal either. Plus, two years engaged and Shiva's still not a Hadid anyway. Might not ever happen for her.


----------



## horse17

Lisa wearing pink pumps with her gym tights..


----------



## lulilu

I was so glad to hear Yo reject LisaR's "I'm sorry."  Her point was so important -- somethings that people do are just too awful to be forgiven based on a simple "I'm sorry."  

These HWs all seem to think they can do just about anything to anyone and merely utter an apology and it's over--not so; those words don't eradicate hurt feelings in some circumstances.

I am not really commenting of the LisaR situation specifically, just the general sentiment.


----------



## horse17

Kathryn..WTH?.....


----------



## horse17

I like Lisa, but Erika is right about her...


----------



## lucywife

horse17 said:


> Kathryn..WTH?.....


 yeah 
I'm on Eileen's side btw


----------



## slang

I can't stand Yolanda. Sending a scolding email to Kyle and cc the other ladies, pathetic.


----------



## GoGlam

I'm tired of Eileen wanting Lisa to pay attention to her.

Eileen, you had an affair with your now husband. Those are the facts. Don't put your embarrassment/guilt on someone else. If someone asks you, say you don't want to talk about it.  If you keep answering the questions, then you shouldn't be complaining. No one made you answer anything!


----------



## horse17

lucywife said:


> yeah
> I'm on Eileen's side btw


actually, I meant that I cant believe kathryn told everyone about her and Erikas convo...what an idiot!...jus when Erika was basiclly telling her she doesnt trust many women...

Im on Eileens side too....I think that Lisa was a jerk for "innocently" questioning her about the affair


----------



## GoGlam

horse17 said:


> I like Lisa, but Erika is right about her...




There is not one person on this show that doesn't do the exact same thing. They talk about each other, and some people may be more influential or important than others, so the cast chooses to listen to them or not cross them as much. This mimics life.


----------



## slang

GoGlam said:


> I'm tired of Eileen wanting Lisa to pay attention to her.
> 
> Eileen, you had an affair with your now husband. Those are the facts. Don't put your embarrassment/guilt on someone else. If someone asks you, say you don't want to talk about it.  If you keep answering the questions, then you shouldn't be complaining. No one made you answer anything!



I like Eileen but geez was that awkward to watch. I'm not even sure what she wanted from Lisa from that conversation? Like you said it's like she wants attention from Lisa because there was no reason to bring that up, it had nothing to do with Erika & Kathryn's conversation


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> There is not one person on this show that doesn't do the exact same thing. They talk about each other, and some people may be more influential or important than others, so the cast chooses to listen to them or not cross them as much. This mimics life.


yeh, thats true...they are all pretty much back stabbers....although Eileen hasnt really shown herself to be one..


----------



## Jayne1

They said they went from spin to lunch, but at lunch, they were looking very done and made up.

Do they have makeup and hair people on hand to make them look camera ready or do you think lunch was really the next day?


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> They said they went from spin to lunch, but at lunch, they were looking very done and made up.
> 
> Do they have makeup and hair people on hand to make them look camera ready or do you think lunch was really the next day?




Lots of people work out and then get ready at the gym (take a shower, do their hair/make up) & go straight to work or for lunch with friends etc and look great


----------



## caitlin1214

"I hold a lot of stuff in the vault" sounds threatening. It's like she's saying, "I think we should stop talking about it. Govern yourself accordingly."



'Govern yourself accordingly' is a threat in legalese. 


She didn't say it in so many words, but that's what it sounded like.


----------



## lucywife

horse17 said:


> actually, I meant that I cant believe kathryn told everyone about her and Erikas convo...what an idiot!...jus when Erika was basiclly telling her she doesnt trust many women...


 yes, me too. From the preview seems that Erica's husband will kick someone (looks like Kathryn) out of their house. 

Eileen and Lisa V.,  Lisa is dismissing what Eileen is trying to say. Eileen brought that up out of nowhere because it probably bothers her.


----------



## caitlin1214

The whole thing with Erika's necklace just goes to show you that if you tell her not to push the red button, she's going to push it and give you the finger while doing so. 


That button thing may or may not be a good thing. And overdoing it just gets obnoxious.


----------



## lucywife

I can't with old(er) Lisa. I nevah said sh*t about your children. Nevah! Of course, not, she only implied their mother is a liar because Mohamed is one of Lisa's best friends and of course he shares every detail about his kids with Lisa. The thought that Mohamed won't discuss his kids health with her didn't cross Lisa's mind obviously.


----------



## Sweet Fire

It seems that Eileen is just annoyed how everyone seems to just gloss over Lisa V's antics and Eileen desperately wants to stand up to her. However the thing is when you're like Lisa V and generally does not care about how others feel about you, it doesn't matter who tries to stand up to you and call you out. For it to matter Lisa has to genuinely care and she doesn't, so she will always turn it back on you and try to make you look crazy by dismissing you.


That's what makes the ladies upset because they desperately want Lisa V to care about them and she doesn't. That's why Brandi got upset when she found out she got played by Lisa V. She thought her and Lisa V were really besties and Brandi was just a pond in her game. It's also pathetic how so far up Lisa V's butt Kyle is now. 


Yo urks my nerves but I agree with her about how fake it is how Kyle is acting like her and Lisa V are so close. Kim isn't a cast member anymore so she needs a story line and to form an alliance with someone and of course Lisa V is who she runs too. 


Kat was stupid for repeating what Erika told her and she basically proved Erika's point, however if she wanted to address the Lisa V comment she could have but to bring up her grandmother and the fact that she shed tears and was obviously very hurt was pretty low.


----------



## purseinsanity

LemonDrop said:


> The only medical term that Yolanda can't seem to pronounce, remember or wrap her head around  just happens to be the one she doesn't like and is offended by. So over her. I cannot take her seriously anymore.



ITA!  I can't stand her.  It's almost as if she goes to great lengths to act like she can't say a Germanic word, when you know damn well she speaks Dutch and can easily say it!  She also has a "sicker (and holier!) than thou attitude".  I'm bored with her.


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> Lots of people work out and then get ready at the gym (take a shower, do their hair/make up) & go straight to work or for lunch with friends etc and look great


yes...and Lisa V was definately prepared...pink pumps and all....:giggles:


----------



## ExBagHag

I have yet to watch last night's episode but I did just read Yolanda's blog.   Ugh!!  She is such a bore.


----------



## simone72

lucywife said:


> yes, me too. From the preview seems that Erica's husband will kick someone (looks like Kathryn) out of their house.
> 
> Eileen and Lisa V.,  Lisa is dismissing what Eileen is trying to say. Eileen brought that up out of nowhere because it probably bothers her.


Ridiculous for Kathleen to have Erika's back and want to be her friend and first thing she does is betray her when she is not present ant Lisa V's house!


----------



## swags

What a snoozefest. I know to a certain point they have to argue but its all manufactured gossip now that rings true. Yolanda does seem Munchausen like. Lisa R could be bipolar. Lisa V does snark about the others. Kyle, Erika and Kathryn are all also gossiping. Eileen, I love her on Y and R but she isn't cut out for the squabbles. She wasn't going to get a sincere apology from Lisa V but she did let her know it bothered her, no need to bring it up again. It wasn't that interesting the first time.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> what a snoozefest. I know to a certain point they have to argue but its all manufactured gossip now that rings true. Yolanda does seem munchausen like. Lisa r could be bipolar. Lisa v does snark about the others. Kyle, erika and kathryn are all also gossiping. Eileen, i love her on y and r but she isn't cut out for the squabbles. She wasn't going to get a sincere apology from lisa v but she did let her know it bothered her, no need to bring it up again. It wasn't that interesting the first time.



+1


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> What a snoozefest. I know to a certain point they have to argue but its all manufactured gossip now that rings true. Yolanda does seem Munchausen like. Lisa R could be bipolar. Lisa V does snark about the others. Kyle, Erika and Kathryn are all also gossiping. Eileen, I love her on Y and R but she isn't cut out for the squabbles. She wasn't going to get a sincere apology from Lisa V but she did let her know it bothered her, no need to bring it up again. It wasn't that interesting the first time.



Agree, I couldn't finish the show.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> They said they went from spin to lunch, but at lunch, they were looking very done and made up.
> 
> Do they have makeup and hair people on hand to make them look camera ready or do you think lunch was really the next day?



They also showed them going to the locker room to shower and change after the spin class.


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Lots of people work out and then get ready at the gym (take a shower, do their hair/make up) & go straight to work or for lunch with friends etc and look great



This! I do it all the time. My gym gives you everything, so there is no need to carry anything (deodorant, toothpaste, mouthwash, hair spray, kiehl's body wash/shampoo/conditioner/lotion, blow dryers, shaving cream & razors is all supplied by my gym).

I am sure they closed off the locker-room that day, so they women could change and get their hair and make-up done


----------



## Katherine2020

horse17 said:


> actually, I meant that I cant believe kathryn told everyone about her and Erikas convo...what an idiot!...jus when Erika was basiclly telling her she doesnt trust many women...


 
I agree. She said something like "I'll be your friend", as if she was letting Erika know she could be trusted with private conversations. At first I thought they brought Kathryn in to be the no nonsense, level headed one, but now it appears she's just gonna be another instigator.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> They also showed them going to the locker room to shower and change after the spin class.



Yes, but my point being was that their hair was 'done.' Their makeup looked professionally applied.

I don't know how much time the crew gives them to arrive at the restaurant, but these women looked their usual perfect selves and I don't think they have the skills to do their own hair and makeup that way.

Yes, women do their hair and makeup to get back to the office and look pretty and presentable, but these women were camera ready looking.  Not a hair out of place.  Big difference.


----------



## ExBagHag

Just watched - Yolanda is an *******.


----------



## guccimamma

caitlin1214 said:


> 'Govern yourself accordingly' is a threat in legalese.



sounds like a good phrase to use on my kids.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but my point being was that their hair was 'done.' Their makeup looked professionally applied.
> 
> I don't know how much time the crew gives them to arrive at the restaurant, but these women looked their usual perfect selves and I don't think they have the skills to do their own hair and makeup that way.
> 
> Yes, women do their hair and makeup to get back to the office and look pretty and presentable, but these women were camera ready looking.  Not a hair out of place.  Big difference.



I do my hair and make up (camera ready) at the gym all the time, not sure what was so different about their hair and makeup. Erika had a pony tail (very easy to fix), Kyle's was her normal way (she also had a cap covering her hair when working out, which would make it easy to fix in the locker-room) and Lisa had a clip in her hair while working out and out for lunch. No one had dramatic hair that could not be easily fixed in the locker-room 

We also don't know what time they worked out and what time they left Soul Cycle. For all we know, the class could have been at 8am-9am and they didn't get to the restaurant until 2pm. they could have also closed off the locker-room that day to others, so the women could change and get their hair and make-up done


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> We also don't know what time they worked out and what time they left Soul Cycle. For all we know, the class could have been at 8am-9am and they didn't get to the restaurant until 2pm. they could have also closed off the locker-room that day to others, so the women could change and get their hair and make-up done.



That's exactly what I'm saying I think happened. They didn't go directly to lunch.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying I think happened. They didn't go directly to lunch.



You also have to realize, it takes nothing for a white woman to workout/sweat and fix her hair back to normal. Can't say the same for black women, who actually workout at the gym. 

None of them had crazy hair styles at lunch. They all had very basic hairstyles, that they could have easily did themselves. Also, these women have had their make-up done for years, and I am sure have learned how to do full face in no time. I am no make-up expert, but can do my make-up at the gym in 20 min and people compliment me on my make up when I get to the restaurant.


----------



## susieserb

Kyle and I are CC earring buddies.  She wore these ears on the last episode (and the one before)~How dare she copy me  hehe.


----------



## cdtracing

susieserb said:


> Kyle and I are CC earring buddies.  She wore these ears on the last episode (and the one before)~How dare she copy me  hehe.



:lolots:


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> *You also have to realize, it takes nothing for a white woman to workout/sweat and fix her hair back to normal.* Can't say the same for black women, who actually workout at the gym.
> 
> None of them had crazy hair styles at lunch. They all had very basic hairstyles, that they could have easily did themselves. Also, these women have had their make-up done for years, and I am sure have learned how to do full face in no time. I am no make-up expert, but can do my make-up at the gym in 20 min and people compliment me on my make up when I get to the restaurant.



I don't know about that.  I sweat like sprinkler system when I work out & if I'm not going straight home to clean up, I have to shower, wash my hair, dry & style it plus put on moisturizer & make up. For me, it's more involved than one would think.


----------



## slang

cdtracing said:


> I don't know about that.  I sweat like sprinkler system when I work out & if I'm not going straight home to clean up, I have to shower, wash my hair, dry & style it plus put on moisturizer & make up. For me, it's more involved than one would think.



Same for me. If I had done that spin class my hair would have been SOAKED with sweat, I couldn't believe no one even looked sweaty. I always have to take a shower after I work out. I wish I was one of those girls who just change, touch up their make up and go!


----------



## pjhm

horse17 said:


> actually, I meant that I cant believe kathryn told everyone about her and Erikas convo...what an idiot!...jus when Erika was basiclly telling her she doesnt trust many women...
> 
> Im on Eileens side too....I think that Lisa was a jerk for "innocently" questioning her about the affair




Lisa is nosy and has a superiority complex.


----------



## susieserb

Faye Resnick honest to GOD is a piece of work.

http://www.vulture.com/2016/02/faye...ted.html?om_rid=AAAcNJ&om_mid=_BWzhnUB9LD2kMl


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> Same for me. If I had done that spin class my hair would have been SOAKED with sweat, I couldn't believe no one even looked sweaty. I always have to take a shower after I work out. I wish I was one of those girls who just change, touch up their make up and go!



Me, too.  If my friends want to go to lunch, I have to go full clean up....shower, hair wash, ect.  I have never been one of those who look fresh right after working out.  And it hasn't gotten any easier as I have gotten older either.  I wondered about the ladies after their spin class.  None of my friends look like that after working out with the exception of a few hours later.


----------



## cdtracing

susieserb said:


> Faye Resnick honest to GOD is a piece of work.
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2016/02/faye...ted.html?om_rid=AAAcNJ&om_mid=_BWzhnUB9LD2kMl



She was persona non grata during that time.  She was considered a pariah then & some still consider her so to this day.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> You also have to realize, it takes nothing for a white woman to workout/sweat and fix her hair back to normal. Can't say the same for black women, who actually workout at the gym.
> 
> None of them had crazy hair styles at lunch. They all had very basic hairstyles, that they could have easily did themselves. Also, these women have had their make-up done for years, and I am sure have learned how to do full face in no time. I am no make-up expert, but can do my make-up at the gym in 20 min and people compliment me on my make up when I get to the restaurant.



Come on, these women don't appear on camera having done their own hair and makeup.  Give me a break.  This is a tv show just like any other.  They were filmed so that the women could be professionally done in between, as they always are. 

Also your comment about white women is ridiculous, especially as it applies to Soul Cycle.  No one can leave a Soul Cycle class not drenched unless they just stood in the back of the room and didn't even get on a bike.  Even then they'd probably get soaked in sweat just from the humidity in the room.  

That said, who knows if the women did an actual workout.


----------



## Jujuma

cdtracing said:


> I don't know about that.  I sweat like sprinkler system when I work out & if I'm not going straight home to clean up, I have to shower, wash my hair, dry & style it plus put on moisturizer & make up. For me, it's more involved than one would think.







slang said:


> Same for me. If I had done that spin class my hair would have been SOAKED with sweat, I couldn't believe no one even looked sweaty. I always have to take a shower after I work out. I wish I was one of those girls who just change, touch up their make up and go!







cdtracing said:


> Me, too.  If my friends want to go to lunch, I have to go full clean up....shower, hair wash, ect.  I have never been one of those who look fresh right after working out.  And it hasn't gotten any easier as I have gotten older either.  I wondered about the ladies after their spin class.  None of my friends look like that after working out with the exception of a few hours later.




+me...I have baby fine hair and sweat like a pig. And it has def gotten much much harder the older I get. The whole thing! The wo and the clean up. Ugh! I did notice Lisa V left class early....must take her longer!


----------



## horse17

pjhm said:


> Lisa is nosy and has a superiority complex.


yes.........like someone said on here, Eileen did have an affair, and needs to own up to it...
but Lisa is Lisa...nosy, judgy and gossipy....

She was even questioning Erika about her marriage and husband....funny though, because Erika's husband looks more spry and youthful compared to Ken..who just sits there like an old dud...


----------



## slang

Erika has been talking about Lisa V in her confessionals all season, the digs go back since the day she met her.


----------



## pjhm

slang said:


> Erika has been talking about Lisa V in her confessionals all season, the digs go back since the day she met her.


Yeah it's interesting because Lisa V seemed to like Erika, but V put her off with her nosy questions. I'm sure Erika felt it was all for Lisa V's amusement and she didn't think her questions were coming from a good place.
LIsa V likes to be the queen bee and is devastated when they make fun of her accent and point out her faults.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> She was persona non grata during that time.  She was considered a pariah then & some still consider her so to this day.


Saw Connie Britton play her on The People V. OJ.  Connie was brilliant. It really makes you question Kyle's judgement of character if person like Faye is one of her best friends.


----------



## bagsforme

CanuckBagLover said:


> Saw Connie Britton play her on The People V. OJ.  Connie was brilliant. It really makes you question Kyle's judgement of character if person like Faye is one of her best friends.



Agree, If I were Kyle I'd be worried she'll write a tell all about the Hiltons.  I'm sure she has a ton of dirt to write two books.


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> Kyle and I are CC earring buddies.  She wore these ears on the last episode (and the one before)~How dare she copy me  hehe.



She usually wears her Jennifer Meyers leaf earrings, which I have the matching necklace.  It makes me want the earrings too.


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> Saw Connie Britton play her on The People V. OJ.  Connie was brilliant. *It really makes you question Kyle's judgement of character if person like Faye is one of her best friends.*



Agreed.


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> Saw Connie Britton play her on The People V. OJ.  Connie was brilliant. It really makes you question Kyle's judgement of character if person like Faye is one of her best friends.



Camille hit it right on the head when she called Faye "morally corrupt".  They may have made up & become friends now but a leopard can't change it's spots.  I have also questioned Kyle's judgement for having Faye as one of her besties.  Often times, birds of a feather will flock together & Kyle has called on Faye to "have her back" at times.

I haven't read Faye's book...never cared to.  I have not watched the new mini series either.  I watched the whole spectacle when it happened IRL.  The trial was a debacle & a complete fiasco.  Justice was not served in my opinion & that tragedy hurt a lot of people.  The ones I felt the most sorry for were Nicole's children.  This will forever haunt their lives.  I really see no reason to drag all this back out for entertainment purposes.  People died; careers were ruined.  I don't need to see a dramatized reenactment of that tragedy.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Faye can use time passed as an excuse. I mean this was over 20 years ago.

I really hope Lisa never leaves reality tv for no other reason than I love here home. I wish Yo and David were together for this reason too. haha.


----------



## GoGlam

All people can sweat differently.  I can go HARD in the gym, and at SoulCycle/spin, and walk out with absolutely no liquid or oil on my scalp--it does not sweat, at least not visibly so. I have thick hair and it does get a little curled or frizzy so I just need the tiniest touch-up (about 3 min of work) and I look as good as new after the gym.  I can also do my makeup and hair better than most professionals--how do I know that? I've had trials with highly revered stylists for my wedding and what I can do for myself on a night out is better than what they spent hours executing.  

I'm sure several of these people, especially someone like Erica, Eileen, The Lisa's and Kyle can do their own quickly and well because of their being in the industry for so long (and I'm sure there were many times were stylists/artists were not provided to them or they chose to do their own).


----------



## swags

I am tired of them making fun of Lisas accent.

I am watching the OJ show. Morally corupt is a perfect description of Faye.


----------



## Longchamp

Ah just read the comment " tired of them making fun of Lisa V's accent."

Sorry but best line of the show is best appreciated with British accent.

"Ken, can you call the ponies?"

Is Ken a new HW?  How did he get a confessional?


----------



## TC1

They knew they were being filmed...I didn't see any of them pedaling hard enough to be drenched in sweat. I'm sure a few touch ups happened after class and before lunch...it doesn't seem to me like any of them were there to actually work out. It was just for charity after all


----------



## lucywife

I don't understand why is this such a big deal with the gym and going to lunch after? Maybe they didn't film in one day or had some makeup-hair people on set to beautify the crew after gym function, how would we know? Even when filming reunions they have someone there to fix their makeup on breaks and they don't even move around much.


----------



## bisousx

Longchamp said:


> Ah just read the comment " tired of them making fun of Lisa V's accent."
> 
> Sorry but best line of the show is best appreciated with British accent.
> 
> "Ken, can you call the ponies?"
> 
> Is Ken a new HW?  How did he get a confessional?



I thought the men used to have confessionals back in the first/second season?


----------



## Bagisa

lucywife said:


> I don't understand why is this such a big deal with the gym and going to lunch after? Maybe they didn't film in one day or had some makeup-hair people on set to beautify the crew after gym function, how would we know? Even when filming reunions they have someone there to fix their makeup on breaks and they don't even move around much.




Yup. Don't we all accept that most of the show is scripted??? It's not like we need to suspend our disbelief here. 

And LOL at the comment about white women being incapable of breaking out a sweat at the gym. I'm shocked that everyone else has let that comment slide.


----------



## pquiles

swags said:


> I am watching the OJ show. Morally corupt is a perfect description of Faye.




So vey true!


----------



## cdtracing

Bagisa said:


> Yup. Don't we all accept that most of the show is scripted??? It's not like we need to suspend our disbelief here.
> 
> *And LOL at the comment about white women being incapable of breaking out a sweat at the gym. I'm shocked that everyone else has let that comment slide*.



I did respond to that.  I'm white & I sweat like a sprinkler system when I work out.  Since I'm close to the gym, I will usually go home to clean up, but for me, a shower & washing my hair is an absolute must.  I drink a lot of water so I guess that's why I sweat so much when I'm active.


----------



## Love Of My Life

susieserb said:


> Faye Resnick honest to GOD is a piece of work.
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2016/02/faye...ted.html?om_rid=AAAcNJ&om_mid=_BWzhnUB9LD2kMl


 


cdtracing said:


> She was persona non grata during that time.  She was considered a pariah then & some still consider her so to this day.


 


CanuckBagLover said:


> Saw Connie Britton play her on The People V. OJ.  Connie was brilliant. It really makes you question Kyle's judgement of character if person like Faye is one of her best friends.


 


swags said:


> I am tired of them making fun of Lisas accent.
> 
> I am watching the OJ show. Morally corupt is a perfect description of Faye.


 
Morally corrupt hit the nail on the head for a description of Faye Resnick...

Her behavior when she sat across from Kathyrn cool, calm & collected
was very telling about who she really is... Sad

Think all these "women" are truly dysfunctional... A group of back stabbing
gossipy & would not trust anyone of them with anything personal or
confidential...


----------



## LemonDrop

I'm not sure if Kathryn will be around long. She is not good at faking reality. All of her scenes seem so awkward and obviously scripted. This last week when she announced to the ladies what Erika told her in private. First of all it wasn't private. There was a camera crew there. Now she's apologizing on cue for being disloyal to Erika. 

At least the other ones are good at sliding their treacherousnes in. I can suspend belief a little and imagine some of it is really real. But with Kathryn it is like a bad actress trying to read lines.


----------



## horse17

hotshot said:


> Morally corrupt hit the nail on the head for a description of Faye Resnick...
> 
> *Her behavior when she sat across from Kathyrn cool, calm & collected*
> *was very telling about who she really is... Sad*
> 
> Think all these "women" are truly dysfunctional... A group of back stabbing
> gossipy & would not trust anyone of them with anything personal or
> confidential...


 so true....disgusting...that cool calm collected act is such a crock..


----------



## qwertyword

Sassys said:


> You also have to realize, it takes nothing for a white woman to workout/sweat and fix her hair back to normal. Can't say the same for black women, who actually workout at the gym.




Haha is this forreal? Can you elaborate further - maybe differences in perspiration and workout intensities btwn Asians v Hispanics?


----------



## swags

LemonDrop said:


> I'm not sure if Kathryn will be around long. She is not good at faking reality. All of her scenes seem so awkward and obviously scripted. This last week when she announced to the ladies what Erika told her in private. First of all it wasn't private. There was a camera crew there. Now she's apologizing on cue for being disloyal to Erika.
> 
> At least the other ones are good at sliding their treacherousnes in. I can suspend belief a little and imagine some of it is really real. But with Kathryn it is like a bad actress trying to read lines.



I guess Bravo thought she might be good for some OJ drama but her scene with Faye was a letdown. I don't think she should have screamed at her but she could have asked her if she had any coke.


----------



## lucywife

Not that I am defending Faye Resnick, but she was calm and collected and that stop Kathryn, who didn't even read the book, from whatever she was trying to achieve by confronting Faye. What Kathryn wanted from Faye is a mistery to me, an apology for writing a book maybe? She sounded like a total idiot because she couldn't make a point even if she had one or a half of it at least.
When Erika was talking to Kathryn about Lisa V, Erika didn't really said anything offensive or insulting IMHO, she said that Lisa is smart and one needs to be careful around her. Coming from Erika it sounds almost like a compliment. Kathryn decided that Erika was trashing Lisa V. And took her "you can trust me" back with no warning.


----------



## GoGlam

lucywife said:


> Not that I am defending Faye Resnick, but she was calm and collected and that stop Kathryn, who didn't even read the book, from whatever she was trying to achieve by confronting Faye. What Kathryn wanted from Faye is a mistery to me, an apology for writing a book maybe? She sounded like a total idiot because she can't make a point even if she has one or a half of it at least.
> When Erika was talking to Kathryn about Lisa V, Erika didn't really said anything offensive or insulting IMHO, she said that Lisa is smart and one needs to be careful around her. Coming from Erika it sounds almost like a compliment. Kathryn decided that Erika was trashing Lisa V. And took her "you can trust me" back with no warning.




Were we watching the same thing? Erika called Lisa a sniper that shoots from the side.  How is that a compliment?


----------



## lucywife

GoGlam said:


> Were we watching the same thing? Erika called Lisa a sniper that shoots from the side.  How is that a compliment?


Coming from someone who wears "c#nt" necklace it's not that bad.


----------



## Bagisa

GoGlam said:


> Were we watching the same thing? Erika called Lisa a sniper that shoots from the side.  How is that a compliment?




She meant that Lisa V does things secretively and perhaps in a cowardly/backstabby way, whereas the others are more obvious and honest about their treachery. So she's a sniper while the others are executioners. It's just a different style of doing things, which is what Erika was pointing out.


----------



## slang

Erika was not complementing Lisa V lol, you can see from her blogs, confessionals etc she is no fan of Lisa. She has been like this from day one without even knowing her. So she has an opinion of her from watching the show (which she said she never did but I don't believe her) or maybe Yo has filled her in before they started filming but she clearly doesn't trust or like Lisa all that much


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> Erika was not complementing Lisa V lol, you can see from her blogs, confessionals etc she is no fan of Lisa.


clearly, she's not. 
One thing I don't get-why is she volunteering this to Kathryn of all people? What's the point?


----------



## horse17

lucywife said:


> Coming from someone who wears "c#nt" necklace it's not that bad.


----------



## lucywife

Bagisa said:


> So she's a sniper while the others are executioners. It's just a different style of doing things, which is what Erika was pointing out.


 Exactly. It was simply an observation, not the most flattering one, but not the omg! insulting either [like calling someone an orangutan over a disagreement]


----------



## Bagisa

Did anyone spot Kathryn on WWHL? She was confronted with the fact that her then current husband, Marcus Allen, hit on Heather Dubrow.  She basically acted stupid and said, well she's a gorgeous girl, so why wouldn't he try to sleep with her. OMG she clearly isn't that different from Faye Resnick's description of her in the tell all book. Talk about a dumb broad who just looks the other way. Yeah, that's you!


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> I guess Bravo thought she might be good for some OJ drama but her scene with Faye was a letdown. I don't think she should have screamed at her but* she could have asked her if she had any coke.*



:lolots::lolots:  That would have been priceless!!


----------



## Sassys

Bagisa said:


> Did anyone spot Kathryn on WWHL? She was confronted with the fact that her then current husband, Marcus Allen, hit on Heather Dubrow.  She basically acted stupid and said, well she's a gorgeous girl, so why wouldn't he try to sleep with her. OMG she clearly isn't that different from Faye Resnick's description of her in the tell all book. Talk about a dumb broad who just looks the other way. Yeah, that's you!



Marcus is her EX husband. She is married to Donnie Edwards.


----------



## Bagisa

Sassys said:


> Marcus is her EX husband. She is married to Donnie Edwards.




Right...that's why I said her then current husband.


----------



## slang

Bagisa said:


> Did anyone spot Kathryn on WWHL? She was confronted with the fact that her then current husband, Marcus Allen, hit on Heather Dubrow.  She basically acted stupid and said, well she's a gorgeous girl, so why wouldn't he try to sleep with her. OMG she clearly isn't that different from Faye Resnick's description of her in the tell all book. Talk about a dumb broad who just looks the other way. Yeah, that's you!



He hit on Heather while they were married? Did Heather call in?
I still think its funny that he went on a date with Eileen while it appears he was dating Kathryn, she didn't seem all that shocked by that.
So I guess the one sentence Faye wrote about Kathryn in her book is pretty much true, that Marcus Allen had a wondering eye and Kathryn would look they other way


----------



## Sassys

Boggles my mind how Kyle thinks Faye is such a great person.

'Nic leaned over and started kissing me.' Faye Resnick's tawdry tell-all about Nicole Brown Simpson detailed their night of lesbian sex and how she could 'only be satisfied by OJ and Marcus Allen'
Faye Resnick, 58, was a friend of Nicole Brown Simpson's who wrote a tell-all about her life just months after she was murdered in 1994
Connie Britton plays Resnick on FX miniseries about the O.J. murder trial
Resnick revealed after a night of drinking and dancing they went back to Faye's home where they slipped on negligees and made love 
Nicole loved her body but O.J. wanted her to get breast implants
O.J. savagely beat Nicole during his affair with actress Tawny Kitaen
After their divorce, Nicole was hot for former football player and one of O.J.'s best friends Marcus Allen 
Nicole even compared Allen's 'size' to driftwood
Resnick tells how Nicole confided: 'A.C. was always saying that O.J. had molded me sexually so nobody else could ever take his place'
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...satisfied-black-men-like-OJ-Marcus-Allen.html


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Boggles my mind how Kyle thinks Faye is such a great person.
> 
> 'Nic leaned over and started kissing me.' Faye Resnick's tawdry tell-all about Nicole Brown Simpson detailed their night of lesbian sex and how she could 'only be satisfied by OJ and Marcus Allen'
> Faye Resnick, 58, was a friend of Nicole Brown Simpson's who wrote a tell-all about her life just months after she was murdered in 1994
> Connie Britton plays Resnick on FX miniseries about the O.J. murder trial
> Resnick revealed after a night of drinking and dancing they went back to Faye's home where they slipped on negligees and made love
> Nicole loved her body but O.J. wanted her to get breast implants
> O.J. savagely beat Nicole during his affair with actress Tawny Kitaen
> After their divorce, Nicole was hot for former football player and one of O.J.'s best friends Marcus Allen
> Nicole even compared Allen's 'size' to driftwood
> Resnick tells how Nicole confided: 'A.C. was always saying that O.J. had molded me sexually so nobody else could ever take his place'
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...satisfied-black-men-like-OJ-Marcus-Allen.html



I don't care how much time has passed, I would never trust Faye Resnick to take out my garbage.  She's trash, plain & simple.  She doesn't do anything that doesn't have a payday or some kind of benefit for her.  Like I said in an earlier post....Camille hit it right on the head when she described her as morally corrupt.  She was considered a pariah by many back then & many still consider her so to this day.  Why Kyle wants her as a bestie is beyond me.  Wonder if she still imbibes in coke these days.....


----------



## Bagisa

slang said:


> He hit on Heather while they were married? Did Heather call in?
> 
> I still think its funny that he went on a date with Eileen while it appears he was dating Kathryn, she didn't seem all that shocked by that.
> 
> So I guess the one sentence Faye wrote about Kathryn in her book is pretty much true, that Marcus Allen had a wondering eye and Kathryn would look they other way




I guess Heather disclosed it on social media and Andy thought it was appropriate to grill Kathryn about it. They either had an open marriage or Kathryn really is as dumb as she looks.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Kyle's make-up was horrible in the beginning of her confessionals. That heavy smokey eye with liner all around the eye did not flatter her at all!


----------



## slang

Bagisa said:


> I guess Heather disclosed it on social media and Andy thought it was appropriate to grill Kathryn about it. They either had an open marriage or Kathryn really is as dumb as she looks.



That's interesting, thanks!


----------



## slang

COPENHAGEN said:


> Kyle's make-up was horrible in the beginning of her confessionals. That heavy smokey eye with liner all around the eye did not flatter her at all!



I was thinking the same thing with the "new" confessional we saw this week. Normally her make up is flawless (Kyle and Erika have the nicest make up IMO) but that new look with the dark eye and hardly any blush was just too harsh for her.


----------



## Daydrmer

Y'all realized Kathryn was married to the dude like 20 years ago right? Like, how is she suppose to react? Call him an a*hole and look like the bitter ex-wife?


----------



## Bagisa

Daydrmer said:


> Y'all realized Kathryn was married to the dude like 20 years ago right? Like, how is she suppose to react? Call him an a*hole and look like the bitter ex-wife?




Her reaction was priceless because it shows that Faye Resnick was actually right about her "look the other way" attitude. According to Kathryn, she felt defamed by this false description.


----------



## swags

Bagisa said:


> Her reaction was priceless because it shows that Faye Resnick was actually right about her "look the other way" attitude. According to Kathryn, she felt defamed by this false description.



I was thinking by this time she made peace with it. Why would it surprise her unless she was like "Really, Heather Dubrow?" 
At the time of the cheating she may have been in denial.


----------



## imgg

I am not a Yolanda fan, but I agree with her on this one.  Whispering about someone when they are right across from you is high school, mean-girl behavior.  Kyle really needs to grow up.

Eileen, while I like her, really stirs the pot and doesn't know when to stop. Actually they all stir the pot in their own way.


----------



## pjhm

imgg said:


> I am not a Yolanda fan, but I agree with her on this one.  Whispering about someone when they are right across from you is high school, mean-girl behavior.  Kyle really needs to grow up.
> 
> Eileen, while I like her, really stirs the pot and doesn't know when to stop. Actually they all stir the pot in their own way.




+1 regarding Yolanda. Lisa V and Kyle were being rude.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

slang said:


> I was thinking the same thing with the "new" confessional we saw this week. Normally her make up is flawless (Kyle and Erika have the nicest make up IMO) but that new look with the dark eye and hardly any blush was just too harsh for her.


Exactly. It looked like me when I first started wearing make-up and went crazy with a black eyeliner


----------



## labelwhore04

imgg said:


> I am not a Yolanda fan, but I agree with her on this one.  Whispering about someone when they are right across from you is high school, mean-girl behavior.  Kyle really needs to grow up.
> 
> Eileen, while I like her, really stirs the pot and doesn't know when to stop. Actually they all stir the pot in their own way.



Kyle is such a sh*t disturber. She loves to start drama and then play innocent.


----------



## imgg

pjhm said:


> +1 regarding Yolanda. Lisa V and Kyle were being rude.





labelwhore04 said:


> Kyle is such a sh*t disturber. She loves to start drama and then play innocent.



Klye can sure dish it out, but can't take it.

While I am a Lisa V fan, I wish she would please stop with the "I'm a man" talk.  I understand what you mean by it, but stop phrasing it that way, it sounds stupid!


----------



## Bagisa

swags said:


> I was thinking by this time she made peace with it. Why would it surprise her unless she was like "Really, Heather Dubrow?"
> 
> At the time of the cheating she may have been in denial.




Not to belabor this, but it seems that Kathryn was greatly offended by the book because it cast doubt on the strength of her previous marriage. She was still greatly offended during shooting which was only filmed a few months prior. If she has found acceptance since then, more power to her.


----------



## slang

I can't stand Yolanda, she is really ruining this season for me. 
If Lisa R didn't bring up "munchausen" what would her storyline be, she has nothing to add this season, they really should have gotten rid of her when she was so ill last season she couldn't even film the reunion.

The only saving grace is she isn't in any of the clips they showed of the trip to Dubai & that clip they showed of Lisa R calling her more manipulative than Lisa V


----------



## lulilu

imgg said:


> I am not a Yolanda fan, but I agree with her on this one.  Whispering about someone when they are right across from you is high school, mean-girl behavior.  Kyle really needs to grow up.
> 
> Eileen, while I like her, really stirs the pot and doesn't know when to stop. Actually they all stir the pot in their own way.





labelwhore04 said:


> Kyle is such a sh*t disturber. She loves to start drama and then play innocent.



We also were taught as children not to whisper.  Rude.

Eileen does nothing but stir the pot -- all under the guise that everyone needs to know what people are saying.  Not really.

I have no words for Kyle.  Her new persona (someone must be coaching her to call people out) is very off-putting.  And her close relationship with Faye says everything (isn't there an old saying that people will judge you by the company you keep?)


----------



## pjhm

imgg said:


> Klye can sure dish it out, but can't take it.
> 
> While I am a Lisa V fan, I wish she would please stop with the "I'm a man" talk.  I understand what you mean by it, but stop phrasing it that way, it sounds stupid!



As a life-long dog lover, I wish Vandrpump would stop calling dogs "sexy"-


----------



## susieserb

pjhm said:


> As a life-long dog lover, I wish Vandrpump would stop calling dogs "sexy"-


LOL I think it's kind of cute.  I'm now calling my male Pom a sexy little beast and actually he is!!


----------



## horse17

Bagisa said:


> Not to belabor this, but it seems that Kathryn was greatly offended by the book because it cast doubt on the strength of her previous marriage. She was still greatly offended during shooting which was only filmed a few months prior. If she has found acceptance since then, more power to her.


I agree...she should have been offended.....someone who didnt even know her, writes about her in a tell all book.....of course its been 20 plus years, but it still happened and I dont blame her for being totally disgusted at the site of resnick


----------



## horse17

lulilu said:


> We also were taught as children not to whisper.  Rude.
> 
> Eileen does nothing but stir the pot -- all under the guise that everyone needs to know what people are saying.  Not really.
> 
> I have no words for Kyle.  Her new persona (someone must be coaching her to call people out) is very off-putting.  And her close relationship with Faye says everything (isn't there an old saying that people will judge you by the company you keep?)


actually this isnt anything new for kyle...her persona was like that back a few years ago...I couldnt stand  her then for that reason.........


----------



## Cc1213

pjhm said:


> As a life-long dog lover, I wish Vandrpump would stop calling dogs "sexy"-




Ditto. That really irks me too!


----------



## lulilu

pjhm said:


> As a life-long dog lover, I wish Vandrpump would stop calling dogs "sexy"-



I cringe whenever she says that.  And maybe throw up a little in my mouth.  

I have 4 dogs.  They are not sexy.  Maybe I am doing something wrong?


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> I am not a Yolanda fan, but I agree with her on this one.  Whispering about someone when they are right across from you is high school, mean-girl behavior.  Kyle really needs to grow up.
> 
> Eileen, while I like her, really stirs the pot and doesn't know when to stop. Actually they all stir the pot in their own way.



I think it's in their contract to stir the pot. lol


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> I think it's in their contract to stir the pot. lol




It has to be for the show as I can't imagine grown women acting the way they do.  

Kathryn telling Erika she wants to be her friend and then 5 minutes later repeating what she said about Lisa V to Lisa, it has to be for added drama.  At least I hope so for their sakes.


----------



## zooba

Did Taylor initially plant the Munchausen seed at the crazy hat party? I honestly can't remember


----------



## lucywife

zooba said:


> Did Taylor initially plant the Munchausen seed at the crazy hat party? I honestly can't remember


 no, but she was very vocal about how it was disturbing for her to look at Yo's photos. Why follow her then? 
And Lisa R is also "very uncomfortable" as we all know.


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> We also were taught as children not to whisper.  Rude.
> 
> 
> 
> Eileen does nothing but stir the pot -- all under the guise that everyone needs to know what people are saying.  Not really.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no words for Kyle.  Her new persona (someone must be coaching her to call people out) is very off-putting.  And her close relationship with Faye says everything (isn't there an old saying that people will judge you by the company you keep?)




Agree about Kyle, they more I find out about her closeness with Faye Resnick, the more I side eye her. My Mom always said " water seeks it's own level ", so I am thinking Kyle is much nastier than we know or are led to believe.


----------



## Coco.lover

I think Lisa rob a is the most vile person of all. She was the one who threw a glass at Kim and sent the terrible text message. She is mean girl and has a very nasty side that we don't know about. I wish Kyle would shut her up when she speaks about Kim. Looking forward to erikas husband throwing Lisa out


----------



## slang

Coco.lover said:


> I think Lisa rob a is the most vile person of all. She was the one who threw a glass at Kim and sent the terrible text message. She is mean girl and has a very nasty side that we don't know about. I wish Kyle would shut her up when she speaks about Kim. Looking forward to erikas husband throwing Lisa out



Oh is it Lisa R that gets thrown out? I thought it was Kathryn. It will be an interesting dinner party either way although I am not a fan of Erika's husband based on what we have seen so far


----------



## BalLVLover

pjhm said:


> As a life-long dog lover, I wish Vandrpump would stop calling dogs "sexy"-




Me too, I find it a little bit disturbing. I have two dogs, one is an adorable and cute Yorkie the other a sheltie that is a beautiful dog. Neither is sexy.


----------



## Bagisa

chowlover2 said:


> Agree about Kyle, they more I find out about her closeness with Faye Resnick, the more I side eye her. My Mom always said " water seeks it's own level ", so I am thinking Kyle is much nastier than we know or are led to believe.




And remember, she shares blood with Paris Hilton, so she's not exactly venerable.


----------



## bisousx

Kyle has always been a mean girl! You guys don't remember the old seasons? She is great at causing drama and then crying victim.


----------



## stacyredbird

> Agree about Kyle, they more I find out about her closeness with Faye Resnick, the more I side eye her. My Mom always said " water seeks it's own level ", so I am thinking Kyle is much nastier than we know or are led to believe.



I agree 100%!!!!   I have always thought that about her.  She is out for herself, just like her buddy Faye.


----------



## ck2802

I think it's Lisa V that is having an argument with Tom Girardi & he tells her to leave.  I rewound my DVR a few times & he seems to be looking at Lisa V.


----------



## azania

ck2802 said:


> I think it's Lisa V that is having an argument with Tom Girardi & he tells her to leave.  I rewound my DVR a few times & he seems to be looking at Lisa V.




I agree. I saw it directed to Lisa too.


----------



## bisousx

I'm hoping Tom is telling Kathryn to leave. She is the epitome of a catty woman - no wonder Erika is reluctant to have female friends.


----------



## labelwhore04

bisousx said:


> Kyle has always been a mean girl! You guys don't remember the old seasons? She is great at causing drama and then crying victim.



Whenever i feel myself starting to like Kyle, i just remember how she and Kim treated Brandi that one time(hiding her crutches, etc). She's done some pretty terrible things on this show.


----------



## slang

Kyle didn't hid Brandi's crutches, Kim did.

Geez, Kyle is no angel but none of them are. They all talk about each other, are catty, can be nasty etc.

A few months ago they re-played the season Joyce was on & I forgot how mean Yo was during that season along with Brandi, they all have their moments


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> Kyle didn't hid Brandi's crutches, Kim did.
> 
> Geez, Kyle is no angel but none of them are. They all talk about each other, are catty, can be nasty etc.
> 
> A few months ago they re-played the season Joyce was on & I forgot how mean Yo was during that season along with Brandi, they all have their moments


thats right!..I forgot about how Yo was treating Joyce...I couldnt stand her then...I never thought Joyce deserved to be treated that way...


----------



## pquiles

slang said:


> Kyle didn't hid Brandi's crutches, Kim did.
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, Kyle is no angel but none of them are. They all talk about each other, are catty, can be nasty etc.
> 
> 
> 
> A few months ago they re-played the season Joyce was on & I forgot how mean Yo was during that season along with Brandi, they all have their moments




That's so true.  I remember how mean they were to Joyce.


----------



## pjhm

It shocks me and I should be used to it now, how immature and insensitive some of these women are. Lisa V is sarcastic, but not mean like Kyle, Brandi and Faye.


----------



## coconutsboston

Coco.lover said:


> I think Lisa rob a is the most vile person of all. She was the one who threw a glass at Kim and sent the terrible text message. She is mean girl and has a very nasty side that we don't know about. I wish Kyle would shut her up when she speaks about Kim. Looking forward to erikas husband throwing Lisa out


I thought Lisa R was the one they were saying is bi-polar.  I may have completely made that up...


----------



## DC-Cutie

what I find most interesting about this group is that none of them seem to be in need for money, yet they ALL fall prey to the producers poking and prodding for storylines.  Making them ALL look catty and desperate for their place next season.

I liked the first few seasons, now this ish is just turrible!


----------



## susieserb

Oh Yo you're such a wonderful caring mommy with sacrificial children (wretch wretch, barf barf)..

http://perezhilton.com/2016-02-29-y...e-disease-alive-support-illness#disqus_thread


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> what I find most interesting about this group is that none of them seem to be in need for money, yet they ALL fall prey to the producers poking and prodding for storylines.  Making them ALL look catty and desperate for their place next season.
> 
> I liked the first few seasons, now this ish is just turrible!


It's called a thirst for power.  An hunger god that's never satisfied


----------



## guccimamma

kathryn is boring, her home in san diego is boring, her only storyline is a 20 year old OJ connection...and that is the only reason they brought her on this show. do they have a home in LA?

her husband is very handsome. that's all i got.

i hate how they all sit around and finally (seemingly reluctantly) get to their own deeply held story of woe/abuse/tragedy and shed a few tears for the camera...and a bunch of strangers who are not their friend.


----------



## lucywife

guccimamma said:


> i hate how they all sit around and finally (seemingly reluctantly) get to their own deeply held story of woe/abuse/tragedy and shed a few tears for the camera...and a bunch of strangers who are not their friend.


 agreed. 

I also think Kathryn is boring, her opening line "don't hate the game, marry the player" doesn't make any sense.


----------



## pjhm

coconutsboston said:


> I thought Lisa R was the one they were saying is bi-polar.  I may have completely made that up...




You are correct - Yolanda was making the point that she could have said that about Rinna's breaking the glass last season, but didn't. Yo was using this as an example that Rinna never should have shared the gossip about questions of her disease.


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> kathryn is boring, her home in san diego is boring, her only storyline is a 20 year old OJ connection...and that is the only reason they brought her on this show. do they have a home in LA?
> 
> her husband is very handsome. that's all i got.
> 
> i hate how they all sit around and finally (seemingly reluctantly) get to their own deeply held story of woe/abuse/tragedy and shed a few tears for the camera...and a bunch of strangers who are not their friend.


I think they have a condo in LA..they showed it a couple of epis back...nothing great, which I thought was odd, given they just showed them both looking at a million dollar necklace....but I loved her San D home.....I do agree that she is boring..and her husband is good looking, but a terrible actor!


----------



## horse17

coconutsboston said:


> I thought Lisa R was the one they were saying is bi-polar.  I may have completely made that up...


I agree, they were talking about lisa R.....shes also passive aggressive


----------



## NYCBelle

Kathryn is exactly why I don't have a lot of girlfriend's either. Bishes can be catty and gossipy. Erika is right you have to weed through them to find those you can trust.


----------



## MP9595

Does anyone know why Mohammed said Bella and Anwar didn't actually have Lyme? They never really show him anymore but I thought that was interesting when Lisa brought it up?


----------



## junqueprincess

MP9595 said:


> Does anyone know why Mohammed said Bella and Anwar didn't actually have Lyme? They never really show him anymore but I thought that was interesting when Lisa brought it up?




He released a statement saying he respected his children too much to discuss them in public. And shut down the discussion.


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> Kathryn is exactly why I don't have a lot of girlfriend's either. Bishes can be catty and gossipy. *Erika is right you have to weed through them to find those you can trus*t.



Says the woman who can't be an adult and admit she told Yolanda, about the kid conversation


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> what I find most interesting about this group is that none of them seem to be in need for money, yet they ALL fall prey to the producers poking and prodding for storylines.  Making them ALL look catty and desperate for their place next season.
> 
> I liked the first few seasons, now this ish is just turrible!



Fame is a very addictive drug. Some billionaires crave fame.


----------



## slang

NYCBelle said:


> Kathryn is exactly why I don't have a lot of girlfriend's either. Bishes can be catty and gossipy. Erika is right you have to weed through them to find those you can trust.



Well Erika can certainly be catty, her confessionals are very catty! She just says it all behind your back and not to your face like the other ladies


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Well Erika can certainly be catty, her confessionals are very catty! She just says it all behind your back and not to your face like the other ladies



Boom!


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> I am not a Yolanda fan, but I agree with her on this one.  Whispering about someone when they are right across from you is high school, mean-girl behavior.  Kyle really needs to grow up.
> 
> Eileen, while I like her, really stirs the pot and doesn't know when to stop. Actually they all stir the pot in their own way.



ITA.  I understand wanting to clear the air, but Eileen picks very inappropriate times to do it!  Especially if it doesn't involve her, I don't understand why she doesn't mind her own business!


----------



## purseinsanity

pjhm said:


> As a life-long dog lover, I wish Vandrpump would stop calling dogs "sexy"-



LOL, I noticed that's a theme with most of her pets!  "The sex monster", "Hanky and Panky", "Sexy beast", I think I'm forgetting some others.  But remember, her husband is also the guy that lets his dog drink out of his glass at a fancy dinner!


----------



## purseinsanity

horse17 said:


> actually this isnt anything new for kyle...her persona was like that back a few years ago...I couldnt stand  her then for that reason.........



Yep.  It's hard to feign innocence when you're captured on camera!


----------



## purseinsanity

slang said:


> Kyle didn't hid Brandi's crutches, Kim did.
> 
> Geez, Kyle is no angel but none of them are. They all talk about each other, are catty, can be nasty etc.
> 
> A few months ago they re-played the season Joyce was on & *I forgot how mean Yo was during that season along with Brandi*, they all have their moments



Wow you're right.  I forgot about that.  I remember thinking Ken was so rude when he called Yolanda "stupid", but I'm starting to think he had insider information we hadn't been privy to yet.


----------



## purseinsanity

junqueprincess said:


> He released a statement saying he respected his children too much to discuss them in public. And shut down the discussion.



Good for him!  Yolanda was ridiculous to drag her kids into it, as if it gave her more validity!


----------



## sgj99

so ... Yolanda is hosting the dinner party at a restaurant because it's too stressful to hire people to set up, cook, serve and clean up 
hey, Yo!  I'd love to have that kind of stress when I have people over.


----------



## Jayne1

Kathryn's big plump worm in her top lip is very districting.


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> so ... Yolanda is hosting the dinner party at a restaurant because it's too stressful to hire people to set up, cook, serve and clean up
> hey, Yo!  I'd love to have that kind of stress when I have people over.



:lolots::lolots:  Me, too!  I can live with that kind of stress!!


----------



## Jayne1

I don't want to watch Kyle and her sister hashing out their problems again.


----------



## horse17

Jayne1 said:


> I don't want to watch Kyle and her sister hashing out their problems again.


ITA!...so sick of both of them and all the tears...


----------



## slang

Anyone know what handbag Kyle was carrying this episode?


----------



## chowlover2

slang said:


> anyone know what handbag kyle was carrying this episode?




ysl.


----------



## caitlin1214

Odd terms of affection for dogs aside, Lisa V has been very outspoken against the Yulin Dog Festival. 

(Just a warning, some pictures on this site may be disturbing to some people, so proceed with caution. - I can't even bring myself to look at all of them. I just signed the petition.) 
http://www.stopyulinforever.org/




'Real Housewife' Lisa Vanderpump Rescues Dogs From Slaughter

(Disturbing pictures/video here - I couldn't watch it - but there are also happier pictures of the dogs that were rescued.)
https://www.thedodo.com/lisa-vanderpump-rescues-yulin-dogs-1597943777.html


----------



## caitlin1214

bisousx said:


> I'm hoping Tom is telling Kathryn to leave. She is the epitome of a catty woman - no wonder Erika is reluctant to have female friends.



From next week's preview, it looks like he is telling her to leave. He kicks the unseen person out just as Erika had finished saying that someone should not act like an azz when they meet someone's husband.

And he was looking at the side of the table where Kathryn was sitting.


----------



## horse17

I dont care for Kathryn at all....theres something about her......her explanation to erika was ridiculous and  I think she is a terrible actress..


----------



## cdtracing

Jayne1 said:


> I don't want to watch Kyle and her sister hashing out their problems again.



Me, either.  I'm sick of that whole situation. Kim is an alcoholic & has some serious anger issues. That stuff should be addressed as a family & in private. JMO

I'm tired of hearing about it & I'm tired of the crocodile tears. Personally, I don't think it's right to use a family member's addiction as a means to up your storyline. Kim needs to stay off the show.


----------



## slang

chowlover2 said:


> ysl.



thanks!


----------



## floatinglili

Omg in the past two episodes my (long distance *cough*) relationship with Erika has moved on from intense first-flush love to a kind of horrified repulsion. She seems rigid, manipulative, narcissistic and, sadly, possessed of an inflated sense of her own intelligence. Her pomposity has me laughing out loud. 
The three amigos in the park seemed whiny, and clutching for relevance. 
In contrast, LVP was remarkably polite when she was invited to dinner only to be compared to an 'alligator'. 
Erica wants to be top dog - I get that. But does she have to be so transparent about it?


----------



## slang

cdtracing said:


> Me, either.  I'm sick of that whole situation. Kim is an alcoholic & has some serious anger issues. That stuff should be addressed as a family & in private. JMO
> 
> I'm tired of hearing about it & I'm tired of the crocodile tears. Personally, I don't think it's right to use a family member's addiction as a means to up your storyline. Kim needs to stay off the show.



Kim is essentially off the show, I think she only filmed a couple of scenes this season.
Unfortunately she is now on another reality show with her youngest daughter hashing out their problems and it includes her alcoholism, her time on RHoBH, family issues etc so I guess she doesn't care to keep those issues private & even drag her young daughter into it all again....


----------



## slang

floatinglili said:


> omg in the past two episodes my (long distance *cough*) relationship with erika has moved on from intense first-flush love to a kind of horrified repulsion. She seems rigid, manipulative, narcissistic and, sadly, possessed of an inflated sense of her own intelligence. Her pomposity has me laughing out loud.
> The three amigos in the park seemed whiny, and clutching for relevance.
> In contrast, lvp was remarkably polite when she was invited to dinner only to be compared to an 'alligator'.
> Erica wants to be top dog - i get that. But does she have to be so transparent about it?



+1


----------



## lulilu

Jayne1 said:


> I don't want to watch Kyle and her sister hashing out their problems again.



+1million


----------



## lulilu

horse17 said:


> I dont care for Kathryn at all....theres something about her......her explanation to erika was ridiculous and  I think she is a terrible actress..



I was shocked at Kathryn's "too bad" and "that's on you" response to Erika.  Clearly what Erika said was said in confidence, if not explicitly (per Kathryn) by the nature of the discussion.  For her to flip off Erika so cavalierly was really bad form IMO, regardless of what one thinks of Erika.  Kathryn is just looking for face time.


----------



## lulilu

I still like LisaV.  She has her flaws, but she is also generous (thinking of stuff she's done on VP Rules), good to her staff, and loves animals.  Those characteristics go a long way IMO.


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> Kim is essentially off the show, I think she only filmed a couple of scenes this season.
> Unfortunately she is now on another reality show with her youngest daughter hashing out their problems and it includes her alcoholism, her time on RHoBH, family issues etc so I guess she doesn't care to keep those issues private & even drag her young daughter into it all again....



She's just a train wreck.  She must really need the money.  It's sad that she's drug her daughter into airing all this out in public.


----------



## lulilu

cdtracing said:


> She's just a train wreck.  She must really need the money.  It's sad that she's drug her daughter into airing all this out in public.



Not to be gauche, but do you think she inherited anything when Monty died?


----------



## imgg

floatinglili said:


> Omg in the past two episodes my (long distance *cough*) relationship with Erika has moved on from intense first-flush love to a kind of horrified repulsion. She seems rigid, manipulative, narcissistic and, sadly, possessed of an inflated sense of her own intelligence. Her pomposity has me laughing out loud.
> The three amigos in the park seemed whiny, and clutching for relevance.
> In contrast, LVP was remarkably polite when she was invited to dinner only to be compared to an 'alligator'.
> Erica wants to be top dog - I get that. But does she have to be so transparent about it?



Erika thinks that she earned her status and seems to forget she married it.  She would have nothing without her millionaire-older attorney husband.  She is like Camille- had they not used their bodies to seduce rich men they would probably still be stripping...


----------



## imgg

lulilu said:


> I still like LisaV.  She has her flaws, but she is also generous (thinking of stuff she's done on VP Rules), good to her staff, and loves animals.  Those characteristics go a long way IMO.



+1

She is wicked smart and I love that about her.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Another night with a group of dysfunctional women & their friendships.

Would feel the same as Erika about Kathryn ratting their conversation out.

Kim & Kyle's unpleasant back & forth needs to be kept behind closed doors
It's getting old & very tired.

Eileen needs to move on..that issue is finished..

Lisa R is a pot stirrer.. she will continue to do this because that is a big part
of her personality

Did anyone see Taylor last night on WWHL?? She's put on some weight
but her face looks very different, especially those "lips"
She says shes had no work done!  LOL


----------



## cdtracing

lulilu said:


> Not to be gauche, but do you think she inherited anything when Monty died?



From what I understand, she took care of him toward the end & they apparently remained friends after their divorce, so it wouldn't be surprising if she did inherit something from his estate.  But Cancer treatments & care are very expensive, as is funeral expenses, so I guess it would really depend on whether he had anything left in his estate.  I'm sure his children inherited something.


----------



## lulilu

Seeing Taylor at Ken's birthday party was horrendous enough.  I would not watch her again.  Loathe her, her personality, and her looks were terrifying.  She's the one who start the sh*t stirring regarding Yo's illness (I assume to get facetime on camera).


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> Not to be gauche, but do you think she inherited anything when Monty died?



If Monty had any money, he would not have been living with Kim. He could have hired a nurse to take care of him.


----------



## katran26

lulilu said:


> I still like LisaV.  She has her flaws, but she is also generous (thinking of stuff she's done on VP Rules), good to her staff, and loves animals.  Those characteristics go a long way IMO.



Me too! In fact, that whole thing with Eileen, I just don't see why she was given so much crap for it...she asked questions about Eileen's marriage. I would've done the same - she was curious. I feel like they're all targeting Lisa V. now. Yes, she has flaws, but she seems to be an easy target...and who is Erika? She just assumes she can take on Lisa V. as the newbie.


----------



## katran26

imgg said:


> Erika thinks that she earned her status and seems to forget she married it.  She would have nothing without her millionaire-older attorney husband.  She is like Camille- had they not used their bodies to seduce rich men they would probably still be stripping...



I agree. She has this air of authority that she didn't earn...something about her that I don't like.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> If Monty had any money, he would not have been living with Kim. He could have hired a nurse to take care of him.



not necessarily.  Sometime people want family around them, people that really care for them to be their aid (not saying nurses don't care, but you get what I'm saying).  Now, would I have wanted Kim and her issues helping me during my last days, probably not


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> not necessarily.  Sometime people want family around them, people that really care for them to be their aid (not saying nurses don't care, but you get what I'm saying).  Now, would I have wanted Kim and her issues helping me during my last days, probably not



Wasn't Kim living in her car right before Monty died? Why wouldn't he have helped her financially if he had money; she was relying on Kyle and Mauricio.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Wasn't Kim living in her car right before Monty died? Why wouldn't he have helped her financially if he had money; she was relying on Kyle and Mauricio.



in her car?  Chile I don't know about that.  I stopped following Kim's issues after the Target theft...

I believe there is more to her money issues than we know.  So what we read, isn't always the truth.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> If Monty had any money, he would not have been living with Kim. He could have hired a nurse to take care of him.



I agree, I don't think he had money. When Kim went to rehab he was being taken care of by the Hiltons despite having grown kids and a couple of ex wives


----------



## ExBagHag

Just finished watching and I find Kim to be just as insecure and nervous as when she was actively using.  I don't believe she's sober.  Perhaps she stopped drinking, but girl is taking pills.  She's so uncomfortable in her own skin for a woman her age.  It's hard to watch.


----------



## ExBagHag

I also find Yolanda to be completely exhausting.   Never bought into her persona and clearly I was right.   She plays roles.   That's it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ExBagHag said:


> I also find Yolanda to be completely exhausting.   Never bought into her persona and clearly I was right.   She plays roles.   That's it.



she was on Dr Oz talking up her Lyme disease... again


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> she was on Dr Oz talking up her Lyme disease... again


----------



## DC-Cutie

at this point I'd rather her Yo talk about lemons, master cleanse, an almond... ANYTHING, but Lyme disease


----------



## Sassys

dc-cutie said:


> at this point i'd rather her yo talk about lemons, master cleanse, an almond... Anything, but lyme disease


----------



## BabyK

DC-Cutie said:


> she was on Dr Oz talking up her Lyme disease... again



Wait...i thought she was cured?


----------



## ExBagHag

As someone so wisely told me --- people don't change, they reveal themselves slowly. 

Hello Yolanda.   And people call Lisa V manipulative?  The difference between Lisa V and Yolanda is that Yolanda does it under the shroud of love and peace.  Yo's the one they need to watch out for.  Not Lisa. 

Erika is really no different than Yolanda.   They are both empowered by their married wealth status to have grander opinions and judgments than anyone else.


----------



## phillj12

The show used to be so much better the first few seasons! Now they just plant a fight at the beginning of the season and that's all you hear about the next 8 weeks. Can barely watch now.

Omg, did anyone watch Taylor Armstrong on Watch What Happens Live? Oh my, what did she do to her face??


----------



## guccimamma

BabyK said:


> Wait...i thought she was cured?



must be the lemons.


----------



## GoGlam

floatinglili said:


> Omg in the past two episodes my (long distance *cough*) relationship with Erika has moved on from intense first-flush love to a kind of horrified repulsion. She seems rigid, manipulative, narcissistic and, sadly, possessed of an inflated sense of her own intelligence. Her pomposity has me laughing out loud.
> The three amigos in the park seemed whiny, and clutching for relevance.
> In contrast, LVP was remarkably polite when she was invited to dinner only to be compared to an 'alligator'.
> Erica wants to be top dog - I get that. But does she have to be so transparent about it?




Yes!! I'm with you on Erika. I was almost smitten... Now not so much.


----------



## GoGlam

ExBagHag said:


> Just finished watching and I find Kim to be just as insecure and nervous as when she was actively using.  I don't believe she's sober.  Perhaps she stopped drinking, but girl is taking pills.  She's so uncomfortable in her own skin for a woman her age.  It's hard to watch.




Yes she seems so insecure and like a fragile hysteric child.


----------



## horse17

lulilu said:


> I still like LisaV.  She has her flaws, but she is also generous (thinking of stuff she's done on VP Rules), good to her staff, and loves animals.  Those characteristics go a long way IMO.


 I agree...I think Lisa and Ken are bizarre, and yes lisa can have a holier than thou attitude, but I like watching her ...she's a hoot and it does seem like she is very generous...


----------



## horse17

ExBagHag said:


> Just finished watching and I find Kim to be just as insecure and nervous as when she was actively using.  I don't believe she's sober.  Perhaps she stopped drinking, but girl is taking pills.  She's so uncomfortable in her own skin for a woman her age.*  It's hard to watch*.


 so true...this girl should not be on reality tv...


----------



## katran26

ExBagHag said:


> As someone so wisely told me --- people don't change, they reveal themselves slowly.
> 
> Hello Yolanda.   And people call Lisa V manipulative?  The difference between Lisa V and Yolanda is that Yolanda does it under the shroud of love and peace.  Yo's the one they need to watch out for.  Not Lisa.
> 
> Erika is really no different than Yolanda.   They are both empowered by their married wealth status to have grander opinions and judgments than anyone else.



I agree - Yolanda does a thorough job on playing the victim, and if anyone challenges that, she goes on the attack - all the while maintaining that she's better than the rest. So sick of it.


----------



## swags

Its getting hard to watch. All they do is have outings to discuss who offended them.  They talk about the offender and then tell the offender why they were offended. Then another person jumps in to tell the offender that they can't believe they tolld the offended about their offense.


----------



## RueMonge

swags said:


> Its getting hard to watch. All they do is have outings to discuss who offended them.  They talk about the offender and then tell the offender why they were offended. Then another person jumps in to tell the offender that they can't believe they tolld the offended about their offense.



You nailed it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Its getting hard to watch. All they do is have outings to discuss who offended them.  They talk about the offender and then tell the offender why they were offended. Then another person jumps in to tell the offender that they can't believe they tolld the offended about their offense.



LOL


----------



## pjhm

I didn't even watch it last night, has gotten quite boring and I can't stand all the bickering.


----------



## junqueprincess

slang said:


> I agree, I don't think he had money. When Kim went to rehab he was being taken care of by the Hiltons despite having grown kids and a couple of ex wives




I don't think he had money, but I do remember he a wife! It was weird that he stayed with her.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> in her car?  Chile I don't know about that.  I stopped following Kim's issues after the Target theft...
> 
> I believe there is more to her money issues than we know.  So what we read, isn't always the truth.



HOMELESS, LIVING OUT OF CAR At Time of Arrest

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/04/kim-r...fting-target-living-out-of-car/#ixzz41mSqek6I


----------



## lucywife

swags said:


> Its getting hard to watch. All they do is have outings to discuss who offended them.  They talk about the offender and then tell the offender why they were offended. Then another person jumps in to tell the offender that they can't believe they tolld the offended about their offense.


 something like that


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Wonder who Rinner was talking about when she said "she's more manipulative than anyone!" to Eileen at the end (teaser for next week)


----------



## lucywife

caitlin1214 said:


> Odd terms of affection for dogs aside, Lisa V has been very outspoken against the Yulin Dog Festival.
> 
> (Just a warning, some pictures on this site may be disturbing to some people, so proceed with caution. - I can't even bring myself to look at all of them. I just signed the petition.)
> http://www.stopyulinforever.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Real Housewife' Lisa Vanderpump Rescues Dogs From Slaughter'


OMG  I signed the petition too, thank you for sharing. I did read about this festival. I have no words, really.


----------



## slang

COPENHAGEN said:


> Wonder who Rinner was talking about when she said "she's more manipulative than anyone!" to Eileen at the end (teaser for next week)



Based on the preview we saw for the rest of the season, I believe it's Yolanda
There was a clip where Lisa R is telling Yo she is more manipulative than Lisa V


----------



## katran26

does anyone know who Erika's husband was kicking out of that dinner in the preview for the rest of the season?


----------



## rockhollow

COPENHAGEN said:


> Wonder who Rinner was talking about when she said "she's more manipulative than anyone!" to Eileen at the end (teaser for next week)


I think she's talking about Erika. Eileen seems to have taken a real shine to Erika and Lisa R does't like it.

I'm another who liked Erika when she first came on the show and thought she would make a nice addition - but am quickly changing my mind. The more we see of her, the less I like!

Erika is used to being the centre of attention. I'm sure she is surrounded by "yes" people who hang on her every word as gospel.
I bet she is expected to act this way with her husband (as we saw at the dinner with Lisa and Ken) so then in turn expects it from all else.
I'm sure her friends are that posse of guys we have seen her with - and to ensure their paycheques, I doubt there any backtalk from them.


----------



## GoGlam

Erika finds it strange that two separate people ask how and how long have you known Yolanda when that person supposedly brought you into the group?

Erika seems VERY threatened by other women and NEWSFLASH! People don't care that much to spend time and energy coordinating asking a simple question like "how long do you know ___"


----------



## GoGlam

rockhollow said:


> I think she's talking about Erika. Eileen seems to have taken a real shine to Erika and Lisa R does't like it.
> 
> I'm another who liked Erika when she first came on the show and thought she would make a nice addition - but am quickly changing my mind. The more we see of her, the less I like!
> 
> Erika is used to being the centre of attention. I'm sure she is surrounded by "yes" people who hang on her every word as gospel.
> I bet she is expected to act this way with her husband (as we saw at the dinner with Lisa and Ken) so then in turn expects it from all else.
> I'm sure her friends are that posse of guys we have seen her with - and to ensure their paycheques, I doubt there any backtalk from them.




Most likely!


----------



## sgj99

floatinglili said:


> Omg in the past two episodes my (long distance *cough*) relationship with Erika has moved on from intense first-flush love to a kind of horrified repulsion. She seems rigid, manipulative, narcissistic and, sadly, possessed of an inflated sense of her own intelligence. Her pomposity has me laughing out loud.
> The three amigos in the park seemed whiny, and clutching for relevance.
> In contrast, LVP was remarkably polite when she was invited to dinner only to be compared to an 'alligator'.
> Erica wants to be top dog - I get that. But does she have to be so transparent about it?





imgg said:


> Erika thinks that she earned her status and seems to forget she married it.  She would have nothing without her millionaire-older attorney husband.  She is like Camille- had they not used their bodies to seduce rich men they would probably still be stripping...



i have never cared for Erika, she has never fit in with the rest of the women, IMO.  but the more she shows of herself the more i dislike her.  she's egotistical, she's about as "real" as her boobs, and her whole Erica Jayne alter-ego, which she described as classy and sassy is neither, i'd say trashy.  she tries too hard to be above everyone else and comes off as a snob.  maybe it's my age, but i find her language vulgar and crass not artistic.


----------



## slang

I find it hard to believe that Erika has an opinion about Lisa V being so manipulative already when they have hardly filmed together.
While I don't disagree (I think Lisa V is the most manipulative on the show) but I find it hard to believe how staunch Erika is in her opinion as well as her husband. It is clear now that the "alligator wait to strike" comment from Erika's husband was a dig, yet he had never met Lisa before so why do they have this strong negative opinion about Lisa? Did Yo or David give them the run down before filming?
Erika has been slamming Lisa V in her confessionals since almost day one yet Erika claims to have never watched the show before??


----------



## Love Of My Life

katran26 said:


> does anyone know who Erika's husband was kicking out of that dinner in the preview for the rest of the season?


 
Kathryn???

He's probably not so happy that she betrayed Erika to Lisa, IYKWIM


----------



## guccimamma

all these people do is dine and insult each other.


----------



## slang

Has Lisa R ever hosted a party/dinner at her house?


----------



## kcf68

I am not a fan of Kathryn!   She can exit at the end of the season!


----------



## susieserb

floatinglili said:


> Omg in the past two episodes my (long distance *cough*) relationship with Erika has moved on from intense first-flush love to a kind of horrified repulsion. She seems rigid, manipulative, narcissistic and, sadly, possessed of an inflated sense of her own intelligence. Her pomposity has me laughing out loud.
> The three amigos in the park seemed whiny, and clutching for relevance.
> In contrast, LVP was remarkably polite when she was invited to dinner only to be compared to an 'alligator'.
> Erica wants to be top dog - I get that. But does she have to be so transparent about it?


YES the perfect phrase "clutching for relevance" and may I add RATINGS.


----------



## keodi

ExBagHag said:


> As someone so wisely told me --- people don't change, they reveal themselves slowly.
> 
> *Hello Yolanda.   And people call Lisa V manipulative?  The difference between Lisa V and Yolanda is that Yolanda does it under the shroud of love and peace.  Yo's the one they need to watch out for.  Not Lisa*.
> 
> Erika is really no different than Yolanda.   They are both empowered by their married wealth status to have grander opinions and judgments than anyone else.


This!



guccimamma said:


> must be the lemons.






Sassys said:


> HOMELESS, LIVING OUT OF CAR At Time of Arrest
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/04/kim-r...fting-target-living-out-of-car/#ixzz41mSqek6I


It's my understand the Hiltons paid for monty's expenses


----------



## RueMonge

Erika talked about Lisa V on camera.  How much of a betrayal can it be to repeat it?


----------



## Crystalina

The show has really gone downhill IMO.

I find it pretty boring lately and didn't even watch it last night.


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> I find it hard to believe that Erika has an opinion about Lisa V being so manipulative already when they have hardly filmed together.
> While I don't disagree (I think Lisa V is the most manipulative on the show) but I find it hard to believe how staunch Erika is in her opinion as well as her husband. It is clear now that the "alligator wait to strike" comment from Erika's husband was a dig, yet he had never met Lisa before so why do they have this strong negative opinion about Lisa? Did Yo or David give them the run down before filming?
> Erika has been slamming Lisa V in her confessionals since almost day one yet Erika claims to have never watched the show before??



yes, Yo and Do must have been telling tales - well for sure Yo! Her and Lisa have never really seemed to get along. And Lisa V did again say this week that she is Mohamed's friend first.

It's quite creepy to have to watch David and Yo together, best acting we've seen from Yo on the show. Thankfully at least she's stopped gushing about him being her king and love.


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> I find it hard to believe that Erika has an opinion about Lisa V being so manipulative already when they have hardly filmed together.
> While I don't disagree (I think Lisa V is the most manipulative on the show) but I find it hard to believe how staunch Erika is in her opinion as well as her husband. It is clear now that the "alligator wait to strike" comment from Erika's husband was a dig, yet he had never met Lisa before so why do they have this strong negative opinion about Lisa? Did Yo or David give them the run down before filming?
> Erika has been slamming Lisa V in her confessionals since almost day one yet *Erika claims to have never watched the show before*??



this always amazes me, they must really think we, the viewers are stupid.  no one would go on a television show, especially a reality show in this day and age, and not have knowledge of the women or how the show works.  even if she never watched it regularly you can bet she went back and watched former seasons when she was trying to get on the show.  and she's on it to shill her Erica Jayne persona since almost every housewife on every franchise is shilling something.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> she was on Dr Oz talking up her Lyme disease... again



Chit didnt know that. 
Did the Oz drool over her or search for the truth??
Don't know if Yoyo knows fact from fiction.


----------



## chaneljewel

I watched Yo on Dr Oz and must say it was interesting.  I'm not saying that she doesn't have Lyme disease, however, I feel that she's a hypochondriac who lusts for the attention that ailments give her.  She's been to hundreds of doctors in many countries.   Who does that?  I don't think that she wants any kind of normalcy to her life as it wouldn't give her the attention she craves.


----------



## susieserb

chaneljewel said:


> I watched Yo on Dr Oz and must say it was interesting.  I'm not saying that she doesn't have Lyme disease, however, I feel that she's a hypochondriac who lusts for the attention that ailments give her.  She's been to hundreds of doctors in many countries.   Who does that?  I don't think that she wants any kind of normalcy to her life as it wouldn't give her the attention she craves.



Hmmmmm shades of munchausen-syndrome


----------



## pquiles

lulilu said:


> I was shocked at Kathryn's "too bad" and "that's on you" response to Erika.  Clearly what Erika said was said in confidence, if not explicitly (per Kathryn) by the nature of the discussion.  For her to flip off Erika so cavalierly was really bad form IMO, regardless of what one thinks of Erika.  Kathryn is just looking for face time.




Agreed Xs 1000


----------



## pquiles

Crystalina said:


> The show has really gone downhill IMO.
> 
> I find it pretty boring lately and didn't even watch it last night.




I have been fast forwarding through the parts with Kyle (except for those with Porsha) LIsa R and her daughters and any scene with Kim in it.


----------



## pjhm

pquiles said:


> Agreed Xs 1000




Just watched last nights episode, and totally agree-any twelve year old girl would know it was said in confidence. I also think it's Kathryn who is thrown out of the house by Tom Girardi, but that's a guess.


----------



## floatinglili

pquiles said:


> Agreed Xs 1000




That was really strange! It was the complete opposite of the type of behaviour and friendship she suggested to Erika in their meeting. Perhaps she unconsciously reacted due to the unprovoked agenda against LVP. 
Or perhaps this whole thing is 'massaged' by the producers lol. She seems as innocent as a puppy. 

Let's face it, Erika will play the perfect villain!


----------



## pjhm

I don't see Erika as a villain. I think she got somewhat offended at Lisa V's questions, but Erika is not alone in that, Eileen is overly sensitive too. 
None, including Yolanda, trust Lisa V. They are all fighting over who is going to be Queen Bee.


----------



## floatinglili

I think LVP WAS mean to Eileen at her garden lunch. She was teasing Eileen mercilessly, because (I'd imagine) LVP hates whiners.


----------



## kemilia

horse17 said:


> I dont care for Kathryn at all....theres something about her......her explanation to erika was ridiculous and  I think she is a terrible actress..


She looks too much like Aviva (RHNYC) for me to ever like her, I just see Aviva tossing her leg when I see Kathryn.


----------



## gail13

Portia was a sweet girl a few years ago, but lately it seems as she is becoming quite full of herself.  I suppose with all the attention her parents get, it's impossible to avoid her going down that path.

Kathryn is horrid and boring.  I'm not sure what the producers thought she could add to the show.  Erica is at least interesting, although her favorite 'C' word is a bit disturbing.

Does anyone else think Lisa V needs a new look-the pink hair pieces and blouse unbuttoned down to there are getting a little old.  

Eileen seems very nice but I want to go to her house and help her decorate.  After that I'm going to help her pick out several new handbags-her collection is awful.


----------



## kemilia

gail13 said:


> Portia was a sweet girl a few years ago, but lately it seems as she is becoming quite full of herself.  I suppose with all the attention her parents get, it's impossible to avoid her going down that path.
> 
> Kathryn is horrid and boring.  I'm not sure what the producers thought she could add to the show.  Erica is at least interesting, although her favorite 'C' word is a bit disturbing.
> 
> Does anyone else think Lisa V needs a new look-the pink hair pieces and blouse unbuttoned down to there are getting a little old.
> 
> Eileen seems very nice but I want to go to her house and help her decorate.  After that I'm going to help her pick out several new handbags-her collection is awful.



Her hair seems to need some help too--it doesn't look like she is using extensions (thank goodness!), it is just too long and not styled well, it looked limp last night. I know not everyone can have Kyle's hair and be able to whip it around but cutting a few inches off would pouf it up a bit. And yes, she needs a handbag intervention for sure!!


----------



## imgg

pjhm said:


> I don't see Erika as a villain. I think she got somewhat offended at Lisa V's questions, but Erika is not alone in that, Eileen is overly sensitive too.
> None, including Yolanda, trust Lisa V. They are all fighting over who is going to be Queen Bee.



Erika comes across to me as oozing with jealously of LVP.  I think she realized when she and her husband doubled dated with Lisa & Ken that Lisa V is more of an equal to Erika's husband, where Erika will always be the stripper that somehow got this old geezer to marry her.  JMO


----------



## imgg

kemilia said:


> Her hair seems to need some help too--it doesn't look like she is using extensions (thank goodness!), it is just too long and not styled well, it looked limp last night. I know not everyone can have Kyle's hair and be able to whip it around but cutting a few inches off would pouf it up a bit. And yes, she needs a handbag intervention for sure!!



You can see Erika's extensions - has anyone else noticed?


----------



## imgg

floatinglili said:


> I think LVP WAS mean to Eileen at her garden lunch. She was teasing Eileen mercilessly, because (I'd imagine) LVP hates whiners.



Eileen is no better than the rest.  I love how she threw her good friend Lisa R under the bus to Erika, while complaining that Kathryn did that to Erika.  

Eileen is a little too holier than thou for may taste, but the thing is, she is usually the one starting the Sh8T.


----------



## susieserb

*Awe heck it's contract negotiation time folks*; the show is winding down, this is the phase of posturing and fights (a scenario done year after year on the whole franchise series).  These lovelies have to make themselves relevant and gossipy to US for AC to reinstate their appearance for next year...yawn...


----------



## DC-Cutie

chaneljewel said:


> I watched Yo on Dr Oz and must say it was interesting.  I'm not saying that she doesn't have Lyme disease, however, I feel that she's a hypochondriac who lusts for the attention that ailments give her.  She's been to hundreds of doctors in many countries.   Who does that?  I don't think that she wants any kind of normalcy to her life as it wouldn't give her the attention she craves.



I don't think she has it.

What I do think she is is delusional and like you said, craves the attention.  Since she can no longer walk around town being Mrs. David Foster, she clings to her 'babies' and riding their supermodel coattails.

She NEEDS something, so all this talk about lyme disease will give her a chance to be on TV and garner attention, so craves


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think she has it.
> 
> What I do think she is is delusional and like you said, craves the attention.  Since she can no longer walk around town being Mrs. David Foster, she clings to her 'babies' and riding their supermodel coattails.
> 
> She NEEDS something, so all this talk about lyme disease will give her a chance to be on TV and garner attention, so craves


*Still sticking to shades of Munchausen syndrome.*."It is a mental illness, in which a person repeatedly acts as if he or she has a physical, emotional or cognitive disorder when, in truth, he or she has caused the symptoms. People with factitious disorders act this way because of an inner need to be seen as ill or injured, not to achieve a concrete benefit, such as financial gain. They are even willing to undergo painful or risky tests and operations in order to get the sympathy and special attention given to people who are truly ill. "


----------



## slang

susieserb said:


> *Still sticking to shades of Munchausen syndrome.*."It is a mental illness, in which a person repeatedly acts as if he or she has a physical, emotional or cognitive disorder when, in truth, he or she has caused the symptoms. People with factitious disorders act this way because of an inner need to be seen as ill or injured, not to achieve a concrete benefit, such as financial gain. *They are even willing to undergo painful or risky tests and operations *in order to get the sympathy and special attention given to people who are truly ill. "



My favourite is her going to Tijuana in disguise to receive fetal stem cell shots from some guy who wrote a book??


----------



## GoGlam

imgg said:


> erika comes across to me as oozing with jealously of lvp.  I think she realized when she and her husband doubled dated with lisa & ken that lisa v is more of an equal to erika's husband, where erika will always be the stripper that somehow got this old geezer to marry her.  Jmo


100%


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> *Still sticking to shades of Munchausen syndrome.*."It is a mental illness, in which a person repeatedly acts as if he or she has a physical, emotional or cognitive disorder when, in truth, he or she has caused the symptoms. People with factitious disorders act this way because of an inner need to be seen as ill or injured, not to achieve a concrete benefit, such as financial gain. They are even willing to undergo painful or risky tests and operations in order to get the sympathy and special attention given to people who are truly ill. "



Hey I agree with you.  I bought up Munchausen even way before the season aired and we saw them talk about it.

She's a textbook case.

I really hate that Andy or Dr Oz didn't bring up her fugazzi holistic practitioner/friend/stripper/actress


----------



## rockhollow

imgg said:


> Erika comes across to me as oozing with jealously of LVP.  I think she realized when she and her husband doubled dated with Lisa & Ken that Lisa V is more of an equal to Erika's husband, where Erika will always be the stripper that somehow got this old geezer to marry her.  JMO



right on!
I bet she (Erika) is jealous that Lisa's husband would never tell her to shut up and go to her room!
I'm sure that Mr. Erika controls the purse stings and Erika must ask for all she needs, as opposed to Lisa and Ken being partners in all things.


----------



## DiorT

kemilia said:


> She looks too much like Aviva (RHNYC) for me to ever like her, I just see Aviva tossing her leg when I see Kathryn.



Omg..you are right..I kept thinking she looks like someone...it's Aviva...its the horse face!


----------



## katran26

rockhollow said:


> right on!
> I bet she (Erika) is jealous that Lisa's husband would never tell her to shut up and go to her room!
> I'm sure that Mr. Erika controls the purse stings and Erika must ask for all she needs, as opposed to Lisa and Ken being partners in all things.



I agree too - Lisa and Ken have an equal marriage, I like how they treat each other, they're so cute and there is a respect there.

Erika and her husband seem to have a less than ideal marriage; they are not equals. She is clearly his inferior and I'm sure he reminds her all the time.


----------



## guccimamma

i hate them all at this point.

kathryn the most. she is trying so hard, it hurts to watch. i'd honestly rather watch faye resnick.


----------



## bisousx

Still a fan of Erica. She hasn't changed at all, in my eyes. Still the realest and most normal one out of the bunch.


----------



## GoGlam

bisousx said:


> Still a fan of Erica. She hasn't changed at all, in my eyes. Still the realest and most normal one out of the bunch.




I don't think there's anything normal about getting offended about questions like how and how long have you known Yolanda.


----------



## Bagisa

GoGlam said:


> I don't think there's anything normal about getting offended about questions like how and how long have you known Yolanda.




I think anyone would be offended if a string of strangers questioned the sincerity or validity of a long standing friendship.


----------



## lelgin

bisousx said:


> Still a fan of Erica. She hasn't changed at all, in my eyes. Still the realest and most normal one out of the bunch.



I agree. 

Kathryn looks like a man to me. 

Lisa R is crazy.


----------



## pjhm

guccimamma said:


> i hate them all at this point.
> 
> kathryn the most. she is trying so hard, it hurts to watch. i'd honestly rather watch faye resnick.


Well, it is a tie for me-both are insufferable.......


----------



## pjhm

bisousx said:


> Still a fan of Erica. She hasn't changed at all, in my eyes. Still the realest and most normal one out of the bunch.


I was a fan until she wimped out and didn't admit she told YO about what Kyle & Lisa asked about the kids and Lyme......A real woman stands up to other women, and I had higher expectations for her.


----------



## bisousx

GoGlam said:


> I don't think there's anything normal about getting offended about questions like how and how long have you known Yolanda.



She's already witnessed a ton of cattiness and gossip esp surrounding her friend Yolanda. I'd be on my toes if I were in the group.


----------



## GoGlam

Bagisa said:


> I think anyone would be offended if a string of strangers questioned the sincerity or validity of a long standing friendship.




It's a simple question. She applied the preconceived notion herself.


----------



## imgg

GoGlam said:


> I don't think there's anything normal about getting offended about questions like how and how long have you known Yolanda.



Yes!  Offended by asking someone how long you have known a mutual friend, really?  Then thinking its a conspiracy.   Girl has some issues.


----------



## lulilu

Talking about inequality in their relationship, I seem to recall on one of the earliest episodes, Erika and her DH were walking the grounds of their house, and she pointed out some work that needed to be done in the yard and she caught herself and said something like "of course, if you agree" which I found to be very odd.  Why was she asking his permission to do repairs?


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> right on!
> I bet she (Erika) is jealous that Lisa's husband would never tell her to shut up and go to her room!
> I'm sure that Mr. Erika controls the purse stings and Erika must ask for all she needs, as opposed to Lisa and Ken being partners in all things.



That made me cringe. I was mad on Erika's behalf. She is fond of the c word. Can't believe she had no words for him during that scene.


----------



## Tropigal3

hotshot said:


> Did anyone see Taylor last night on WWHL?? She's put on some weight
> but her face looks very different, especially those "lips"
> She says shes had no work done!  LOL



Whenever "celebrities" (I use that term loosely here) say they have had no work done, I think they're trying to say they haven't gone under the knife.  I didn't see the show but I bet she's all pumped up with injectables.  So many of these women go overboard imo.  It's at the point where you can really tell!




ExBagHag said:


> Erika is really no different than Yolanda.   They are both empowered by their married wealth status to have grander opinions and judgments than anyone else.



Well at least Yolanda had money from her modeling days before she married either husbands.  Didn't Erika say she was waitressing when she met Tom?




katran26 said:


> I agree too - Lisa and Ken have an equal marriage, I like how they treat each other, they're so cute and there is a respect there.
> 
> Erika and her husband seem to have a less than ideal marriage; they are not equals. She is clearly his inferior and I'm sure he reminds her all the time.



Yep, and since he's the money bags, she's gotta shut up.  Ugh!  I couldn't stand to be in a relationship like that!


----------



## lucywife

rockhollow said:


> right on!
> I bet she (Erika) is jealous that Lisa's husband would never tell her to shut up and go to her room!
> I'm sure that Mr. Erika controls the purse stings and Erika must ask for all she needs, as opposed to Lisa and Ken being partners in all things.


Would be better if she yelled, called him all kinda names and maybe kicked him for everyone's amusement? 
I think Mr. Girardi has an ego the size of Everest, which Erika knows how to deal with, who are we to judge?


----------



## lucywife

pjhm said:


> I don't see Erika as a villain. I think she got somewhat offended at Lisa V's questions, but Erika is not alone in that, Eileen is overly sensitive too.
> None, including Yolanda, trust Lisa V. They are all fighting over who is going to be Queen Bee.


 I don't see Erika as a villain either. Another thought-they spend most of their time overanalyzing who said what and why and are being negative and upset because of that. 
If they will show Kyle and Kim one more time, I swear to God...I hoped we were done with that?!


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> Hey I agree with you.  I bought up Munchausen even way before the season aired and we saw them talk about it.
> 
> She's a textbook case.
> 
> I really hate that Andy or Dr Oz didn't bring up her fugazzi holistic practitioner/friend/stripper/actress


Now if we can only get Yo to say the word correctly (which we KNOW she can)...


----------



## susieserb

lucywife said:


> I don't see Erika as a villain either. Another thought-they spend most of their time overanalyzing who said what and why and are being negative and upset because of that.
> If they will show Kyle and Kim one more time, I swear to God...I hoped we were done with that?!


Yes that sister scenario is way over played.  Kimmy is sick, really really sick.   We the audience, don't need to be caught up in that particular reality now or back in the day.


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> That made me cringe. I was mad on Erika's behalf. She is fond of the c word. Can't believe she had no words for him during that scene.


Totally cringe worthy yes. But Erika will take those lumps which buys her freedom to quake and jiggle to her "ahem" adoring audience.  Now isn't THAT worth it?


----------



## swags

susieserb said:


> Yes that sister scenario is way over played.  Kimmy is sick, really really sick.   We the audience, don't need to be caught up in that particular reality now or back in the day.



No idea why someone thinks putting this woman on tv is a good idea. I guess she appeared on a lifetime reality show as well. Its not entertaining. She needs to be out of the spotlight for a long while. 
Kyle getting the choked up voice is irritating especially when they show the footage of her outing Kim as an alcoholic in season 1. Do your sister bonding or making up for the 10th time off camera.


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> No idea why someone thinks putting this woman on tv is a good idea. I guess she appeared on a lifetime reality show as well. Its not entertaining. She needs to be out of the spotlight for a long while.
> Kyle getting the choked up voice is irritating especially when they show the footage of her outing Kim as an alcoholic in season 1. Do your sister bonding or making up for the 10th time off camera.


So WHY was Kim living in a car with none of her relatives letting her in.  Why couldn't she go home? Is money REALLY an issue, read the need for reality shows? I would think not?? with the late Monty's stash?


----------



## swags

susieserb said:


> So WHY was Kim living in a car with none of her relatives letting her in.  Why couldn't she go home? Is money REALLY an issue, read the need for reality shows? I would think not?? with the late Monty's stash?



Not sure since they don't divulge much more than Kyle saying "I don't want to talk about it" and the sisters never have a meaningful conversation on camera. 

I'm guessing everyone is fed up with her abusive behavior when she is drunk.


----------



## Creativelyswank

lucywife said:


> Would be better if she yelled, called him all kinda names and maybe kicked him for everyone's amusement?
> I think Mr. Girardi has an ego the size of Everest, which Erika knows how to deal with, who are we to judge?


  +1
I definitely don't think she is jealous of Lisa V. When her husband was bathing Lisa with backhanded compliments she was sitting watching with a smile as the snake charmer played his flute and Lisa's head was bobbling back and forth. When the same description of her conniving personality comes from a woman Lisa just can't handle it. To see her immediately go on the defense and care more about being right or it being over than making amends when she hurts others is quite telling. Erika is way too smart for these woman but I see she likes to dip her toes into their games. 

Even my husband noticed Kathryn's lip. These women make me think twice about every having any facial work done.


----------



## swags

Creativelyswank said:


> +1
> I definitely don't think she is jealous of Lisa V. When her husband was bathing Lisa with backhanded compliments she was sitting watching with a smile as the snake charmer played his flute and Lisa's head was bobbling back and forth. When the same description of her conniving personality comes from a woman Lisa just can't handle it. To see her immediately go on the defense and care more about being right or it being over than making amends when she hurts others is quite telling. Erika is way too smart for these woman but I see she likes to dip her toes into their games.
> 
> Even my husband noticed Kathryn's lip. These women make me think twice about every having any facial work done.



Why was Erika's husband summarizing Lisa in the first place. What if Ken had said to Erika "you're a stripper but with many layers"


----------



## Nahreen

swags said:


> Why was Erika's husband summarizing Lisa in the first place. What if Ken had said to Erika "you're a stripper but with many layers"




That would have been so fun.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> Says the woman who can't be an adult and admit she told Yolanda, about the kid conversation



She did end up admitting it. She said she didn't admit it after the show because she didn't want to ruin her night after a successful show.


----------



## lucywife

swags said:


> Why was Erika's husband summarizing Lisa in the first place. What if Ken had said to Erika "you're a stripper but with many layers"


oh, who knows what conversation they have had prior to that.
Could be the same reason Lisa always asks other "ladies" too many personal questions? Feeling superior? 
I noticed-once you start asking the very same questions in return, the inquisition session ends right away. That trick works every single time btw.


----------



## imgg

Creativelyswank said:


> +1
> I definitely don't think she is jealous of Lisa V. When her husband was bathing Lisa with backhanded compliments she was sitting watching with a smile as the snake charmer played his flute and Lisa's head was bobbling back and forth. When the same description of her conniving personality comes from a woman Lisa just can't handle it. To see her immediately go on the defense and care more about being right or it being over than making amends when she hurts others is quite telling. *Erika is way too smart for these woman but I see she likes to dip her toes into their games.
> *
> Even my husband noticed Kathryn's lip. These women make me think twice about every having any facial work done.



IMO Erkia _thinks _ she is too smart for these women.


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> She did end up admitting it. She said she didn't admit it after the show because she didn't want to ruin her night after a successful show.



As an adult, you own up to what you said, when you are asked a question. If you said it, own it. She put on a show at a gay club, not her first show at Madison Square garden. It was just another night for Erika James IMO, so there was nothing to ruin.


----------



## imgg

Sassys said:


> As an adult, you own up to what you said, when you are asked a question. If you said it, own it. She put on a show at a gay club, not her first show at Madison Square garden. It was just another night for Erika James IMO, so there was nothing to ruin.



Truth! She is "smart" enough to say I would rather not talk about it at this time instead of flat out lying.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> As an adult, you own up to what you said, when you are asked a question. If you said it, own it. She put on a show at a gay club, not her first show at Madison Square garden. It was just another night for Erika James IMO, so there was nothing to ruin.



I saw it as she didn't want to entertain them with their bs. Just have a good time for one night and deal with the crap another time.

Love Erika and Lisa (always my fave). The others are just bleh.


----------



## cdtracing

So sick of the Kyle/Kim drama.  I'm over it & AC does not need to put Kim in another episode.  Kim needs to be out of the limelight for a while & focus on her own sobriety & mental well being.  As for why she was living in her car...who really knows.  Her family may very well be tired of enabling her & her addiction.  Kim goes into rehab, leaves, gets in trouble & checks herself back in rehab.  She's going through the motions but I get the impression she is not really ready to change.  Making changes for others (family, children, relationships) will not work.  An addict/alcoholic has to want to change for themselves.  And I don't know if Monty had any money.  It's been said that the Hilton's were paying for his care at the end.  

Katherine is boring & she does look like Aviva from RHONY.  I hope this will be her one & only season.  Her lips are so distracting.  But then again, so is Lisa R & Taylor's lips.

Taylor's 15 minutes have been up for a while & she needs to go her merry little way.  She should have stayed in Colorado or where ever she was living.   I pray AC does not bring her back either.

Lisa R has issues & could possibly be bipolar.

Yo is still not all there whether her problems are Lyme related or mentally related.

Erika knows what side her bread is buttered on...hence the dynamics of her marriage.  Whatever works for her.  Her Erika Jane personality...I completely understand her performing at gay & dance clubs.  I don't see her performing in Madison Square.  But, each to their own.   I still think she has the best skin of the ladies.

Eileen needs to grow some thicker skin if she's going to hang out with the bunch.  She should just take things with a grain of salt.

Lisa V should accept the fact that she can't control everyone & that she is not the master puppeteer.  Let it go.


----------



## NYCBelle

imgg said:


> Truth! She is "smart" enough to say I would rather not talk about it at this time instead of flat out lying.



Yeah like that group of women would let it go once she said it was her right then and there.


----------



## imgg

NYCBelle said:


> Yeah like that group of women would let it go once she said it was her right then and there.



Just like Erika did with with Lisa R.


----------



## Sassys

imgg said:


> Truth! She is "smart" enough to say I would rather not talk about it at this time instead of flat out lying.



Exactly, that is all she had to say. But to sit, there and act like she didn't know what they were talking about and play coy is childish.


----------



## rockhollow

lucywife said:


> Would be better if she yelled, called him all kinda names and maybe kicked him for everyone's amusement?
> I think Mr. Girardi has an ego the size of Everest, which Erika knows how to deal with, who are we to judge?



of course, these are all just our own opinions, but when you put your life forward on a reality show, you get our opinions of your life.

And in my opinion, I would have yelled, called him all kinds of names and maybe kicked him if he had spoken to me, his wife and partner in the way he did.
I really don't care how big his ego is, the way he speaks to Erika is unacceptable - period!


----------



## luvtods

What kind of maroon bag was Kyle carrying [emoji162]


----------



## Sassys

luvtods said:


> What kind of maroon bag was Kyle carrying [emoji162]



:useless:


----------



## slang

luvtods said:


> What kind of maroon bag was Kyle carrying [emoji162]



I asked a few pages back and Chowlover2 was nice to answer - it's YSL


----------



## dr.pepper

People think Erika is smart?! [emoji38]

No one cares you are bleach blond dear; we see you are living on a man's terms and it looks lame. I wonder what would be the case if Tom never funded her "career."


----------



## guccimamma

rockhollow said:


> of course, these are all just our own opinions, but when you put your life forward on a reality show, you get our opinions of your life.
> 
> And in my opinion, I would have yelled, called him all kinds of names and maybe kicked him if he had spoken to me, his wife and partner in the way he did.
> I really don't care how big his ego is, the way he speaks to Erika is unacceptable - period!



you know he has her tied up in an airtight prenup. 

i'm sure he has the last word in everything.


----------



## coconutsboston

guccimamma said:


> you know he has her tied up in an airtight prenup.
> 
> i'm sure he has the last word in everything.


Exactly.


----------



## Jayne1

Tropigal3 said:


> Well at least Yolanda had money from her modeling days before she married either husbands.  Didn't Erika say she was waitressing when she met Tom!



I wonder if Yo had money. She wasn't such a well known model that we knew her name.  The money comes from endorsements and I don't think she had any.

In any case, I never heard of her before this show, she wasn't like the really top models of her day.


----------



## Tropigal3

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder if Yo had money. She wasn't such a well known model that we knew her name.  The money comes from endorsements and I don't think she had any.
> 
> In any case, I never heard of her before this show, she wasn't like the really top models of her day.



She modeled all over the world for fifteen years so yeah she would have been very well off.  Not comparing to the so called "super models", but still she'd be in the wealthy category.  But my main point was that while Erika was a waitress when she met Tom, Yolanda was a model traveling all over the world when she met Mohammed.


----------



## Jayne1

Tropigal3 said:


> She modeled all over the world for fifteen years so yeah she would have been very well off.  Not comparing to the so called "super models", but still she'd be in the wealthy category.  But my main point was that while Erika was a waitress when she met Tom, Yolanda was a model traveling all over the world when she met Mohammed.



Okay, good point.  Plus, she was the GF of some famous guys before she met Mohammed. I bet that paid too.


----------



## Tropigal3

Jayne1 said:


> Okay, good point.  Plus, she was the GF of some famous guys before she met Mohammed. I bet that paid too.



I may have read too much into your last statement.  LOL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Andrea Bocelli was a sign for Kyle to check on Kim????  Girl STFU with the dramatics


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> So Andrea Bocelli was a sign for Kyle to check on Kim????  Girl STFU with the dramatics



Lol
I guess Kim relapsing again and again, not a sign.


----------



## Cmward

guccimamma said:


> you know he has her tied up in an airtight prenup.
> 
> i'm sure he has the last word in everything.


NO on the pre-nup!  Lisa VP asked her that the day she met her and she said there is no pre-nup she gets half.  They have had some pretty hefty (several million $) tax liens filed against them.  Radar Online posted the details and copies of them when Erika signed on.


----------



## sgj99

dr.pepper said:


> People think Erika is smart?! [emoji38]
> 
> No one cares you are bleach blond dear; we see you are living on a man's terms and it looks lame. I wonder what would be the case if Tom never funded her "career."



i'm with you!  everything about her is fake:  boobs, eyelashes, nails, hair color, probably hair length, relevance to everyone ... fake, fake, fake


----------



## imgg

Tropigal3 said:


> She modeled all over the world for fifteen years so yeah she would have been very well off.  Not comparing to the so called "super models", but still she'd be in the wealthy category.  But my main point was that while Erika was a waitress when she met Tom, Yolanda was a model traveling all over the world when she met Mohammed.



Honestly, unless you are a SUPER MODEL models do not make significant money.  My daughter is a NYC model and models all over the world and she is definitely not wealthy.  Most of us had not heard of Yolanda until the show, so I doubt she was wealthy until she married into it.


----------



## imgg

Cmward said:


> NO on the pre-nup!  Lisa VP asked her that the day she met her and she said there is no pre-nup she gets half.  They have had some pretty hefty (several million $) tax liens filed against them.  Radar Online posted the details and copies of them when Erika signed on.



Like Kelsey, what a stupid man.


----------



## slang

Cmward said:


> NO on the pre-nup!  Lisa VP asked her that the day she met her and she said there is no pre-nup she gets half.  They have had some pretty hefty (several million $) tax liens filed against them.  Radar Online posted the details and copies of them when Erika signed on.



Wow, never heard of a lawyer who didn't have a prenup, not smart


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> Honestly, unless you are a SUPER MODEL models do not make significant money.  My daughter is a NYC model and models all over the world and she is definitely not wealthy.  Most of us had not heard of Yolanda until the show, so I doubt she was wealthy until she married into it.



I agree! There are lots of "working models" who are not super models but spend years modelling and are not wealthy


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> I agree! There are lots of "working models" who are not super models but spend years modelling and are not wealthy



Absolutely- models don't start making the big money until they are a household name and start receiving endorsements from cosmetic and clothing lines.


----------



## Sassys

Just because Erika says there in no pre-nup doesn't mean it's the truth. He could have given her one for a certain amount of years and wants the marriage passed that mark, it's void.


----------



## kemilia

imgg said:


> Absolutely- models don't start making the big money until they are a household name and start receiving endorsements from cosmetic and clothing lines.



I have heard/read this many times, models don't start pulling the money until they get some cosmetic (or other) deal. Male models do even worse. I had never heard of Yolanda until this HW show either. But Gigi is all over the place, and good for her.


----------



## Creativelyswank

sgj99 said:


> i'm with you!  everything about her is fake:  boobs, eyelashes, nails, hair color, probably hair length, relevance to everyone ... fake, fake, fake


 And the other ladies aren't? I must have missed the study that proved inserting implants lowers your IQ, or that all strippers are idiots. Just from the judgments here I can see why she is so hesitant to engage and trust in women.


----------



## rockhollow

Sassys said:


> Just because Erika says there in no pre-nup doesn't mean it's the truth. He could have given her one for a certain amount of years and wants the marriage passed that mark, it's void.



yes, just because Erika said this, doesn't mean much, she also said she didn't tell Yo about what the girls said.

This is not the first marriage for Tom( I think), so I just can't image that he would go into a second marriage without some kind of formal arrangement on paper.


----------



## imgg

Creativelyswank said:


> And the other ladies aren't? I must have missed the study that proved inserting implants lowers your IQ, o*r that all strippers are idiots.* Just from the judgments here I can see why she is so hesitant to engage and trust in women.



It's not about being an idiot, it's a question of morales.  Using your body and sexuality to seduce men for money IMO is someone who lacks morales.  You obviously disagree and thats okay, we all have our opinions.


----------



## imgg

kemilia said:


> I have heard/read this many times, models don't start pulling the money until they get some cosmetic (or other) deal. Male models do even worse. I had never heard of Yolanda until this HW show either. But Gigi is all over the place, and good for her.



Yes, Yolanda made Gigi famous and I would assume relatively well-off with Victoria Secret and Guess, she is probably doing considerably better financially than her mom at modeling, but no where near the wealth her dad has.

Just googled - gigi net worth 4 million her father 200 million.


----------



## Nahreen

imgg said:


> Yes, Yolanda made Gigi famous and I would assume relatively well-off with Victoria Secret and Guess, she is probably doing considerably better financially than her mom at modeling, but no where near the wealth her dad has.
> 
> Just googled - gigi net worth 4 million her father 200 million.




Well Gigi is making more than I would in a life time as a model compared to a mediacal researcher.


----------



## sgj99

imgg said:


> It's not about being an idiot, it's a question of morales.  Using your body and sexuality to seduce men for money IMO is someone who lacks morales.  You obviously disagree and thats okay, we all have our opinions.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Don't see much of a difference between  a model and a stripper myself, but I'm also not a big fan of making myself the arbitrator of morals or prejudice.


----------



## Allisonfaye

My gut has always told me Yo didn't have a lot of $$ on her own.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Personally if you can get your friends to fill out a financial affidavit, I find it's the best way to tell the quality of their character.


----------



## Tropigal3

Creativelyswank said:


> Don't see much of a difference between  a model and a stripper myself, but* I'm also not a big fan of making myself the arbitrator of morals or prejudice*.



HmmmI certainly hope this is not directed toward my post.  I simply made the (apparently incorrect) assumption that perhaps one person may have had more money than another due to her job.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Tropigal3 said:


> HmmmI certainly hope this is not directed toward my post.  I simply made the (apparently incorrect) assumption that perhaps one person may have had more money than another due to her job.




How is stating my beliefs a statement about you?


----------



## sgj99

Tropigal3 said:


> HmmmI certainly hope this is not directed toward my post.  I simply made the (apparently incorrect) assumption that perhaps one person may have had more money than another due to her job.



i'm thinking some of us come on here to play lightly and others  are a little to serious about it, KWIM?


----------



## lulilu

Creativelyswank said:


> Personally if you can get your friends to fill out a financial affidavit, I find it's the best way to tell the quality of their character.



Did this happen on the show that I missed?


----------



## Crystalina

sgj99 said:


> i'm thinking some of us come on here to play lightly and others  are a little to serious about it, KWIM?




Agreed![emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Creativelyswank

Nothing warms me more than a little light hearted $lut shaming.


----------



## DrDior

I like Erika. She's a bit of a ballsy bi*ch, but I find that charming and so refreshing to find in the sea of passive-aggressiveness in which we swim.


----------



## Crystalina

Creativelyswank said:


> Nothing warms me more than a little light hearted $lut shaming.




Wow. What's your motivation for even coming to this thread?


----------



## Creativelyswank

Crystalina said:


> Wow. What's your motivation for even coming to this thread?




Perhaps because I thought women were capable of discussing reality stars' bad behavior without engaging in it themselves.


----------



## sgj99

Crystalina said:


> Wow. What's your motivation for even coming to this thread?



i had the exact same thought.


----------



## Tropigal3

sgj99 said:


> i'm thinking some of us come on here to play lightly and others  are a little to serious about it, KWIM?


----------



## Allisonfaye

I like Erika but I find her voice to be like fingernails on a chalkboard.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Allisonfaye said:


> I like Erika but I find her voice to be like fingernails on a chalkboard.



the nasal voice is quite bothersome


----------



## DrDior

Who made the 3 of you the arbiters of what other people should say when they post? Or what the appropriate tone is for other posters? And/or told you it was your job to make other people feel uncomfortable by asking why they're here?   

You've expressed your views, let it go. Agree to disagree; Anything further is childish.


----------



## RueMonge

You know, I've gone back and read the recent comments a couple of times and I agree with your points Creativelyswank.  

Erika's has no more fake or cosmetically enhanced bits than the other gals. They are all half plastic.

And I think a model selling a product is using their body, just like Erika does.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DrDior said:


> I like Erika. She's a bit of a ballsy bi*ch, but I find that charming and so refreshing to find in the sea of passive-aggressiveness in which we swim.



I think she's pretty passive aggressive as well


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> I think she's pretty passive aggressive as well



I'd go so far to say she is the most passive aggressive of the group!


----------



## guccimamma

what the hell did i walk in on?


----------



## guccimamma

Cmward said:


> NO on the pre-nup!  Lisa VP asked her that the day she met her and she said there is no pre-nup she gets half.  They have had some pretty hefty (several million $) tax liens filed against them.  Radar Online posted the details and copies of them when Erika signed on.



wow. wouldn't have guessed!


----------



## Sassys

DrDior said:


> Who made the 3 of you the arbiters of what other people should say when they post? Or what the appropriate tone is for other posters? And/or told you it was your job to make other people feel uncomfortable by asking why they're here?
> 
> You've expressed your views, let it go. Agree to disagree; Anything further is childish.



??? who are you talking to? Why not quote them directly?


----------



## cdtracing

I'm somewhat confused by the change in tone.


----------



## limom

so boring and predictable.


----------



## DrDior

Sassys said:


> ??? who are you talking to? Why not quote them directly?



Because I'm on an iPad on a plane and I can barely peck out anything. But if you're unsure, it ain't you.


----------



## DrDior

DC-Cutie said:


> I think she's pretty passive aggressive as well



I'm behind a couple of episodes from never being at home, so maybe I've missed something. But, I haven't seen her be anything but straight out. It was a nice change.


----------



## DrDior

Dear Apple, you suck.

I can't edit anything either. I will take this as a sign.


----------



## Sassys

duo reality show?

'I have a long road ahead of me': Hugh Hefner's wife Crystal Harris reveals she has Lyme disease

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ystal-reveals-Lyme-disease.html#ixzz42G8f2JWe


----------



## sgj99

DrDior said:


> Who made the 3 of you the arbiters of what other people should say when they post? Or what the appropriate tone is for other posters? And/or told you it was your job to make other people feel uncomfortable by asking why they're here?
> 
> You've expressed your views, let it go. Agree to disagree; Anything further is childish.



okay, i've been accused of "****-shaming" and of being judgmental (which is true ) and of being the arbiter of what should be said in this thread ... and if i don't let it go i am childish.  do i have that right?


----------



## CaliQT

haha people are always so judgmental about others being judgmental! 

I stopped watching the show long ago, the real entertainment is the discussion of the show.


----------



## rubyscowgirl

CaliQT said:


> haha people are always so judgmental about others being judgmental!
> 
> I stopped watching the show long ago, the real entertainment is the discussion of the show.




Love this! So true!!! [emoji12]


----------



## sgj99

CaliQT said:


> haha *people are always so judgmental about others being judgmental!*
> 
> I stopped watching the show long ago, the real entertainment is the discussion of the show.



thank you (i think ... i'm getting awfully confused about all this).  and i'm sure Erika, and for that matter all the other women, don't care what i think about them.:salute:


----------



## tonij2000

Erickas husband sure is spry! I'm not sure why but that tickles the heck out of me!


----------



## Creativelyswank

There is a difference between judging someone's bad behavior and antics vs. attacking someone's weight which I've seen done here before, or assuming someone's morals based on their career choices or finances. There are always going to be those who prefer to bring women down and those who build women up, and I'm sure you are correct and these women don't care which you are. However the rest of the women you interact with possibly may.  If dissention means someone doesn't belong here that says a lot about your clique. On that note Happy International Women's Day.


----------



## Creativelyswank

CaliQT said:


> haha people are always so judgmental about others being judgmental!
> 
> I stopped watching the show long ago, the real entertainment is the discussion of the show.


 
Perhaps then you need to learn the difference between prejudice and judgment.


----------



## imgg

:back2topic:

The argument is getting old.


----------



## cdtracing

imgg said:


> :back2topic:
> 
> The argument is getting old.



I agree!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> duo reality show?
> 
> 'I have a long road ahead of me': Hugh Hefner's wife Crystal Harris reveals she has Lyme disease
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ystal-reveals-Lyme-disease.html#ixzz42G8f2JWe



not another one!!!!


----------



## pursegrl12

lymes is the new black


----------



## guccimamma

pursegrl12 said:


> lymes is the new black



prize of the day.


----------



## guccimamma

Creativelyswank said:


> Perhaps then you need to learn the difference between prejudice and judgment.



oh god, can this conversation take place somewhere else? 

i come here (and the kardashian threads) for shallow judgement and open mocking. 

feel free to judge me for that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> oh god, can this conversation take place somewhere else?
> 
> i come here (and the kardashian threads) for shallow judgement and open mocking.
> 
> feel free to judge me for that.



me too... judge on!


----------



## chowlover2

dc-cutie said:


> me too... Judge on!



+3!


----------



## guccimamma

chowlover2 said:


> +3!





DC-Cutie said:


> me too... judge on!



lost count how many times this conversation has gone on....

this is not where i come to praise humanity. it just isn't.


----------



## slang

pursegrl12 said:


> lymes is the new black


----------



## rubyscowgirl

pursegrl12 said:


> lymes is the new black




Love this!!! [emoji23]

I enjoy reading this thread and hearing others opinions about the BH housewives. It is more fun and interesting than watching the show in my opinion! Thanks ladies!!! [emoji7]


----------



## simone72

Erika's snapchats are so weird, it's always some girl not her and the surroundings are def not Beverly Hills more like slums of Beverly Hills you would think it belonged to someone else very strange...


----------



## Deco

guccimamma said:


> this is not where i come to praise humanity. it just isn't.


----------



## ExBagHag

I did something for myself today. 

I unfollowed Yolanda on Twitter. 

We were together for a year. 

I feel liberated.  It feels so right.

Bye bye selfies in bed.  Bye bye 'proud mommy'  references.  Bye bye 'note to self' drivel.  Bye bye Lyme crusader.  Bye bye 'invisible illness' rally cries.  And finally, bye bye to the most self involved, self important sham scam insincere wolf in sheeps clothing woman on this earth.  BA BYE!!


----------



## GoGlam

ExBagHag said:


> I did something for myself today.
> 
> I unfollowed Yolanda on Twitter.
> 
> We were together for a year.
> 
> I feel liberated.  It feels so right.
> 
> Bye bye selfies in bed.  Bye bye 'proud mommy'  references.  Bye bye 'note to self' drivel.  Bye bye Lyme crusader.  Bye bye 'invisible illness' rally cries.  And finally, bye bye to the most self involved, self important sham scam insincere wolf in sheeps clothing woman on this earth.  BA BYE!!




Good for you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

so  now Yo's face and eyes are swollen


----------



## slang

So Tom didn't throw anyone out of his house but did scold his wife a few times for good measure


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> so  now Yo's face and eyes are swollen



I need to facetime people from bed when I don't feel like going to certain events.


----------



## lucywife

Lisa R is right about Yo, but she doesn't need to say that out loud, she's not gonna win that battle.
Kathryn is...what is wrong with her?


----------



## cdtracing

pursegrl12 said:


> lymes is the new black



Oh, that's priceless!


----------



## caitlin1214

Kathryn shouldn't have shared what Erika said and she should have let Lisa V and Erika talk about that without butting in.

.... But maybe that's more of a lunch/coffee conversation as opposed to a dinner party thing.

That said, what Lisa R said to Elaine about Yolanda far overshadows Lisa V's supposed "web".


----------



## swags

Kathryn is obnoxious. Erika has to "behave" around her husband. Lisa V and the web thing is getting old. 
Lisa Rhinna is also obnoxious. Eileen should stick to Young and Restless. Yolanda should have stepped down from the show if she was that sick which I kind of doubt now. 
I wonder how long they filmed at that habitat for humanity house and what time the real workers came in and took over.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> Kathryn is obnoxious. Erika has to "behave" around her husband. Lisa V and the web thing is getting old.
> Lisa Rhinna is also obnoxious. Eileen should stick to Young and Restless. Yolanda should have stepped down from the show if she was that sick which I kind of doubt now.
> *I wonder how long they filmed at that habitat for humanity house and what time the real workers came in and took over*.



I gave Kyle and Lisa V. the side eye (who paints with their hair fully out??).


----------



## Swanky

I can't stand Kathryn, is she such a hag to try and stay on the show.  *vomits*
I like Erika.


----------



## JNH14

Y'all are hilarious...these Housewives' shows are such train wrecks; but I guess that's what keeps us watching. I'm always waiting for the next moronic thing that will be said or done.  I guess these shows just prove that money doesn't buy class or manners.  Who needs enemies with friends like these?  Erika slays me with her obedience to Tom-but I'm pretty sure I could bite my tongue if I flew on a private plane when I wanted, spent his money etc. Pretty hard to believe that any of these women have a "real" life...if I were their child I'd be mortified at the things they do for money.


----------



## lucywife

^ all he (Tom) wanted is not to be interrupted when he talks. Is that too much to ask? I see nothing wrong with being civilized towards each other. 
Kathryn...what an idiot omg.


----------



## cdtracing

What Lisa R said about Yo will come back on her big time.  Eileen needs to stay out of it....if the ladies want resolution, let them get it their way.  I'm over the Lisa V "web weaving"....move on.
Kathryn has no story line at all.  She's obnoxious & is not compatible with any in the group.  Showed her colors when she snitched on Erika.  Kathryn can leave the show now as far as I'm concerned.  Not sure about Erika having to "behave" around her husband but then again, she know which side her bread is buttered.

I was wondering the same thing about the Habitat for Humanity segment.   I can't imaging this group getting anything done.  Just good press then the real workers come in & take over.  Sort of like that spin class.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> ^ all he (Tom) wanted is not to be interrupted when he talks. Is that too much to ask? I see nothing wrong with being civilized towards each other.
> Kathryn...what an idiot omg.



A woman is her husband's equal (I don't care how much money he has). The fact that she said "she has to behave in front of Tom, is crazy talk. You are not going to shush me like that.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> A woman is her husband's equal (I don't care how much money he has). The fact that she said "she has to behave in front of Tom, is crazy talk. You are not going to shush me like that.


 yes, but he never speaks over her.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> yes, but he never speaks over her.



The fact that she said she has to behave says a lot about their marriage.

Sushing/chastising her is just as bad as talking over her. She is not his child; she is is wife.


----------



## imgg

Why does Eileen feel she always needs to get in the middle of things?  

The more I see Erika the less I like her.  The way she talks is so arrogant and narcissistic, but masking something much darker. 

Not a fan of Kathryn-hopefully she will be another one seasoner.


----------



## imgg

Sassys said:


> The fact that she said she has to behave says a lot about their marriage.
> 
> Sushing/chastising her is just as bad as talking over her. She is not his child; she is is wife.



To me it seems more of an arrangement than a marriage.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> The fact that she said she has to behave says a lot about their marriage.
> 
> Sushing/chastising her is just as bad as talking over her. She is not his child; she is is wife.


 I didn't see him chastising her, he said-Excuse me, Erika, I'm speaking. How's that chastising her? How else you tell someone to STFU politely? When he told her to "go to your room" it was a joke obviously. She takes it-that's on her. You really think she goes to her room and maybe stands on salt when she misbehaves?


----------



## lucywife

imgg said:


> To me it seems more of an arrangement than a marriage.


 obviously lol  there are terms and conditions, is there a problem?


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> I didn't see him chastising her, he said-Excuse me, Erika, I'm speaking. How's that chastising her? How else you tell someone to STFU politely? When he told her to "go to your room" it was a joke obviously. She takes it-that's on her. You really think she goes to her room and maybe stands on salt when she misbehaves?



The tone and the eye roll when he spoke to her is chastising her in my opinion. The other women also gave a face, so they also saw it that way. When he did it while having dinner with Lisa V, she also gave a face.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> The tone and the eye roll when he spoke to her is chastising her in my opinion. The other women also gave a face, so they also saw it that way. When he did it while having dinner with Lisa V, she also gave a face.


 I wouldn't worry so much about other ladies giving "a face", something tells me these types of ladies are happy to give a face. 
She's been married to this guy for what? 12-15 years? Good for her.


----------



## lucywife

I think it's just me, but I can not stand when people speak over and interrupt each other. Bothers me like nothing else. Worse than screaming.


----------



## imgg

lucywife said:


> obviously lol  there are terms and conditions, is there a problem?


 
If other people get married for "perks"  with terms and conditions, versus marring for love- that's on them.  Personally, life is too short to put a price tag on love.  I also like to live my life without "terms and conditions" or knowing my "place" in a marriage.  No amount of money is worth that.  Erika doesn't  strike me as a super happy person.  It's nice to know sometimes you can have both-hence Lisa & Ken.


----------



## lucywife

imgg said:


> If other people get married for "perks"  with terms and conditions, versus marring for love- that's on them.


 exactly right. I didn't hear her complaining.


----------



## DC-Cutie

was Kathryn on some kinda drug?  I mean she seemed super lit and out of it...


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> was Kathryn on some kinda drug? I mean she seemed super lit and out of it...


 
She seemed really loopy. I also wonder if she doesn't just natually yell all the time in large groups due to her deafness. Not that I'm defending her...she was a loon at that dinner.


----------



## horse17

Thankyou


----------



## katran26

TC1 said:


> She seemed really loopy. I also wonder if she doesn't just natually yell all the time in large groups due to her deafness. Not that I'm defending her...she was a loon at that dinner.



maybe she's trying to stay relevant and was just overly lively/trying to instigate drama because up until now she's been super boring


----------



## guccimamma

imgg said:


> *Not a fan of Kathryn-hopefully she will be another one seasoner.*



the oj topic will go away once the mini series is off the air.  she'll be gone as well, she has nothing to offer.


----------



## Jayne1

lucywife said:


> ^ all he (Tom) wanted is not to be interrupted when he talks. Is that too much to ask? I see nothing wrong with being civilized towards each other.



These women do talk over each other. No one can finish a sentence.


----------



## junqueprincess

ExBagHag said:


> I did something for myself today.
> 
> I unfollowed Yolanda on Twitter.
> 
> We were together for a year.
> 
> I feel liberated.  It feels so right.
> 
> Bye bye selfies in bed.  Bye bye 'proud mommy'  references.  Bye bye 'note to self' drivel.  Bye bye Lyme crusader.  Bye bye 'invisible illness' rally cries.  And finally, bye bye to the most self involved, self important sham scam insincere wolf in sheeps clothing woman on this earth.  BA BYE!!




It sounds like you won't be looking back with regret! Whether the breakup was right for her, it seems it was right for you... Ha


----------



## horse17

I still like Erika....although she may be a little too serious for me, I dont think she is a mean or gossipy  person by nature...as far a her role in her marriage, and how she got there,....she owns it...if it works for her, than so be it.....


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> I still like Erika....although she may be a little too serious for me,* I dont think she is a mean or gossipy  person by nature*...as far a her role in her marriage, and how she got there,....she owns it...if it works for her, than so be it.....


 
Almost every scene she is complaining or upset over something/someone...


----------



## horse17

imgg said:


> Almost every scene she is complaining or upset over something/someone...


could be, but she's observed these woman and talking about it......I dont know, I just like her the best...so far....


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> could be, but she's observed these woman and talking about it......*I dont know, I just like her the best*...so far....


 
I liked her initially, but not so some much now.  Lisa V is still my favorite, but they all get on my nerves a little and some a lot.


Erika does have a cool vibe about her, I'll give her that.


----------



## zooba

Love how sensitive all of these women are- so protected from the real world. Kathryn was truly on something at the dinner- so loud and self centered like a toddler in the middle of a tantrum.

I saw on some tabloid at the grocery store that Kyle is perhaps leaving the show?  Anybody hear anything?


----------



## Sassys

zooba said:


> Love how sensitive all of these women are- so protected from the real world. Kathryn was truly on something at the dinner- so loud and self centered like a toddler in the middle of a tantrum.
> 
> *I saw on some tabloid at the grocery store that Kyle is perhaps leaving the show?  Anybody hear anything*?



Yeah right. Easy money for her. She and Mauricio were broke for a long time and our now getting the Hilton money/fame her sister Kathy has been enjoying for years. Kyle is not going anywhere.


----------



## horse17

ITA...no way is Kyle leaving


----------



## horse17

I love watching Lisa V too...she has her ways just like all of them, but she is so entertaining ....maybe that's what it is about Erika..she is very cool...


----------



## gail13

Kyle and Lisa V get way too much advertising for their businesses to ever leave on their own.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> She seemed really loopy. I also wonder if she doesn't just natually yell all the time in large groups due to her deafness. Not that I'm defending her...she was a loon at that dinner.



My son is deaf in one ear and does not raise his voice to speak.


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> A woman is her husband's equal (I don't care how much money he has). The fact that she said "she has to behave in front of Tom, is crazy talk. You are not going to shush me like that.



I wonder if Erika promised her husband she would not get involved in all the down and dirty yelling and sniping that goes on, and the conduct at dinner showed she was (or they were involving her).  If so, that could have been the reason he was mad--she was acting in a manner that was not her typical manner.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm surprised LisaV didn't mind being compared to an alligator.  I think if someone else said that, she wouldn't like it.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> I gave Kyle and Lisa V. the side eye (who paints with their hair fully out??).



I used to work for Habitat for Humanity GTA and I've seen pictures of build sites. They're given helmets, goggles, work boots and gloves. 

Volunteers do everything from putting up drywall to painting, so I guess that day was a painting day. 

I no longer work there, but I hope to volunteer on a build site myself someday. 

Mauricio is partially correct: companies can "purchase" a build day for $5,000. Individuals can sign up to volunteer for free on a build day, and there's always an option to donate at the build site.

Also partner families have to put in 500 sweat equity hours towards the building of their house. They can also volunteer at the ReStore stores. (If you want to get rid of a piece of furniture or you're remodeling your bathroom, you can donate the materials to ReStore and they'll sell those things at a reduced price. The money goes towards Habitat for Humanity.)



Jayne1 said:


> These women do talk over each other. No one can finish a sentence.



I hate that. Drives me nuts. I've often had to find myself firmly saying, "Hold on, I'm not done yet." There's nothing wrong with saying it firmly, but someone doesn't want to sound like they're scolding a person. Firm is fine, scolding is not. 



Jayne1 said:


> I'm surprised LisaV didn't mind being compared to an alligator.  I think if someone else said that, she wouldn't like it.




When Erika said Lisa had a web, it didn't sound like she was joking. When he called her an alligator, it sounded like he was joking, and she took it as such.


----------



## simone72

Kathryn seems to be using her being deaf in one ear as an excuse for her behavior well she seemed kind of drunk or out of it during Erika's dinner. 
I hope Lisa R is sincerely apologetic and is not being a phony once again.
Lisa V will never own up to her own mistakes she believes she's too good for that and she always thinks she's better than the other ladies.
It was beyond embarrassing how most of them behaved at Erika's dinner party I would never be friends with women like that but again a lot of this is done to create drama on the show and guarantee them a spot back next season


----------



## pjhm

Manners and common decency never seem to be in play at these gatherings. Makes me wonder if a producer is standing behind the dinner table asking raw questions to get the conversation going- in real life, most guests are on their best behavior at dinner parties. These scenes all seem contrived.


----------



## Tropigal3

Sassys said:


> A woman is her husband's equal (I don't care how much money he has). The fact that she said "she has to behave in front of Tom, is crazy talk. You are not going to shush me like that.





lucywife said:


> yes, but he never speaks over her.





horse17 said:


> I still like Erika....although she may be a little too serious for me, I dont think she is a mean or gossipy  person by nature...as far a her role in her marriage, and how she got there,....she owns it...if it works for her, than so be it.....



I agree in marriage, we are equals and it doesn't matter who makes more money, who is "more" intelligent, etc.  But yes Erika does have the tendency to speak over Tom as she and all the other women speak over one another.  I'm sure the producers encourage the type of behavior on these reality show, makes for better drama.  

I do like Erika, for now at least she seems pretty level headed.  Katherine just talks too much, ugh. 



pjhm said:


> Manners and common decency never seem to be in play at these gatherings. Makes me wonder if a producer is standing behind the dinner table asking raw questions to get the conversation going- in real life, most guests are on their best behavior at dinner parties. These scenes all seem contrived.



Uhuh...  All of these reality shows display embarrassing behavior that I have difficulty believing that some of the "stars" would be like in a real off-camera situation.  

Heck, I'll admit that sometimes I type stuff here that I would NEVER say IRL!  Although I usually try not to be overly judgmental here, sometimes it's difficult, lol!


----------



## haute okole

Sassys said:


> A woman is her husband's equal (I don't care how much money he has). The fact that she said "she has to behave in front of Tom, is crazy talk. You are not going to shush me like that.



True, a hubby should not shush his wife EXCEPT if the wife is that loud mouth Moron Kathryn.  What an idiot.  That fool has a major inferiority complex.  Kathryn is loud and inarticulate.  She makes Faye look like she is in Mensa.


----------



## nastasja

haute okole said:


> True, a hubby should not shush his wife EXCEPT if the wife is that loud mouth Moron Kathryn.  What an idiot.  That fool has a major inferiority complex.  Kathryn is loud and inarticulate.  She makes Faye look like she is in Mensa.




Agreed. I can't stand her!


----------



## Bagisa

imgg said:


> I liked her initially, but not so some much now.  Lisa V is still my favorite, but they all get on my nerves a little and some a lot.




Really, even after her awkward "it better be f*cking good" pissing match with Eileen? I used to love Lisa V, but now she's just tired.


----------



## lucywife

haute okole said:


> True, a hubby should not shush his wife EXCEPT if the wife is that loud mouth Moron Kathryn.  What an idiot.  That fool has a major inferiority complex.  Kathryn is loud and inarticulate.  She makes Faye look like she is in Mensa.


I loved how she tried to describe how good of a lawyer she could be because she can "twist everything and like...make you all confused and stuff..yo know..." dear Lord!


----------



## lucywife

Bagisa said:


> Really, even after her awkward "it better be f*cking good" pissing match with Eileen? I used to love Lisa V, but now she's just tired.


Agreed. She's not as irresistible as she thinks she is. And all that sexy this and sexy that kinda makes you think what is going on there. Not cute.


----------



## Jayne1

pjhm said:


> Manners and common decency never seem to be in play at these gatherings. Makes me wonder if a producer is standing behind the dinner table asking raw questions to get the conversation going- in real life, most guests are on their best behavior at dinner parties. These scenes all seem contrived.



Everything seems to be very calculated.  Especially the fights.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> The fact that she said she has to behave says a lot about their marriage.
> 
> Sushing/chastising her is just as bad as talking over her. She is not his child; she is is wife.



Yes, I could see the irritation about being interrupted but he seems demeaning, and on more than 1 occasion.  Big contrast to Ken who will speak up on Lisa's behalf no matter what.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the show has become - lets meet for lunch/dinner just to argue about what some she said, she said crap.


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> I gave Kyle and Lisa V. the side eye (*who paints with their hair fully out*??).


 
This!  

Getting paint out of hair is not that easy, you gotta pull it back, jam it in a hat, whatever. I gave Kyle credit for going up on a roof, I nearly pass out going above the second rung on a ladder, I actually start sweating. She was my hero for a few seconds there--if she can do it, I can too.


----------



## imgg

Bagisa said:


> Really, even after her awkward "it better be f*cking good" pissing match with Eileen? I used to love Lisa V, but now she's just tired.



I agree, not her finest moment, but Eileen wouldn't let it go.  They already hashed it out once and Eileen said she was good, then she inappropriately brings it up again and wouldn't stop, so I see where Lisa was coming from.

At least Lisa is shown laughing and having fun often- running 3 restaurants while filming two shows I would imagine is no easy task.


----------



## katran26

lucywife said:


> I loved how she tried to describe how good of a lawyer she could be because she can "twist everything and like...make you all confused and stuff..yo know..." dear Lord!



HAHahaha!!! I agree, she was so eloquent, my mind cannot process. I guess in her view, she should be on the Supreme Court, hahaa


----------



## katran26

DC-Cutie said:


> the show has become - lets meet for lunch/dinner just to argue about what some she said, she said crap.



Oh I so agree, they meet for lunch/dinner OR have dinner parties, just to pick on eachother and conjure up drama. I feel like that's how it's become for all the real housewives series too.


----------



## slang

I don't like the way Tom talks to Erika, but if she is ok with it then who am I to say anything. 
Although I did find her talk with Kyle the day after the dinner party very telling. She said her husband was mad at her and was now not speaking to her because of the dinner party and something to the effect of how she has to talk in front of her husband. Why would her husband be mad at her? It must be terrible to live on "pins and needles" & censor how you speak in your own home. I wouldn't make that trade off for all the Cartier rings and private jets she has in the world.
Now her alter ego "Erika Jayne" makes sense. She has said Erika Jayne is about empowerment, none of which she has in her own house. As Erika Jayne she can say and wear what she wants, as Erika Girardi she has to behave and watch what she says otherwise her husband will get mad and not speak to her....


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DC-Cutie said:


> the show has become - lets meet for lunch/dinner just to argue about what some she said, she said crap.


 
Yes, and it's getting boring!


----------



## DC-Cutie

so now I guess they are taking their fighting all the way to Dubai....  great, just great....


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> I don't like the way Tom talks to Erika, but if she is ok with it then who am I to say anything.
> Although I did find her talk with Kyle the day after the dinner party very telling. She said her husband was mad at her and was now not speaking to her because of the dinner party and something to the effect of how she has to talk in front of her husband. Why would her husband be mad at her? It must be terrible to live on "pins and needles" & censor how you speak in your own home. I wouldn't make that trade off for all the Cartier rings and private jets she has in the world.
> Now her alter ego "Erika Jayne" makes sense. She has said Erika Jayne is about empowerment, none of which she has in her own house. As Erika Jayne she can say and wear what she wants, as Erika Girardi she has to behave and watch what she says otherwise her husband will get mad and not speak to her....


----------



## Sophie-Rose

slang said:


> I don't like the way Tom talks to Erika, but if she is ok with it then who am I to say anything.
> 
> Although I did find her talk with Kyle the day after the dinner party very telling. She said her husband was mad at her and was now not speaking to her because of the dinner party and something to the effect of how she has to talk in front of her husband. Why would her husband be mad at her? It must be terrible to live on "pins and needles" & censor how you speak in your own home. I wouldn't make that trade off for all the Cartier rings and private jets she has in the world.
> 
> Now her alter ego "Erika Jayne" makes sense. She has said Erika Jayne is about empowerment, none of which she has in her own house. As Erika Jayne she can say and wear what she wants, as Erika Girardi she has to behave and watch what she says otherwise her husband will get mad and not speak to her....




Great post!
I'm surprised her husband 'allows' her to have her alter ego!!!


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> I don't like the way Tom talks to Erika, but if she is ok with it then who am I to say anything.
> Although I did find her talk with Kyle the day after the dinner party very telling. She said her husband was mad at her and was now not speaking to her because of the dinner party and something to the effect of how she has to talk in front of her husband. Why would her husband be mad at her? It must be terrible to live on "pins and needles" & censor how you speak in your own home. I wouldn't make that trade off for all the Cartier rings and private jets she has in the world.
> Now her alter ego "Erika Jayne" makes sense. She has said Erika Jayne is about empowerment, none of which she has in her own house. As Erika Jayne she can say and wear what she wants, as Erika Girardi she has to behave and watch what she says otherwise her husband will get mad and not speak to her....


Good post and I agree-Erika Jayne makes sense.
I also think with his social status and age of 76, the last thing he needs is to have some drunken or high retired so-called models yelling expletives at his dinner table. Erika could've learned to respect his views because if that's all he's asking-it is not that big of a price to pay for all her stage prancing/videos/private jet touring/etc. She is not his equal, I know that, you know that and she knows that. Life is all about choices we make.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's simple Tom pays the cost, to be the boss!


----------



## slang

lucywife said:


> Good post and I agree-Erika Jayne makes sense.
> I also think with his social status and age of 76, the last thing he needs is to have some drunken or high retired so-called models yelling expletives at his dinner table. Erika could've learned to respect his views because if that's all he's asking-it is not that big of a price to pay for all her stage prancing/videos/private jet touring/etc. She is not his equal, I know that, you know that and she knows that. Life is all about choices we make.



Yup exactly, she has already said he is the boss in their house so I guess those roles work for them.
"Erika Jayne" on the other hand is the exact opposite of Erika Girardi. It's her release to be and do everything she can't at home or infront of Tom


----------



## br00kelynx

Maybe he agreed to be on this show as long as she didn't stoop to other house wives levels and act a fool on tv. He is a respected lawyer I'm sure this is embarrassing for him to be involved in..


----------



## pjhm

lucywife said:


> Good post and I agree-Erika Jayne makes sense.
> 
> I also think with his social status and age of 76, the last thing he needs is to have some drunken or high retired so-called models yelling expletives at his dinner table. Erika could've learned to respect his views because if that's all he's asking-it is not that big of a price to pay for all her stage prancing/videos/private jet touring/etc. She is not his equal, I know that, you know that and she knows that. Life is all about choices we make.




Exactly; it may not be the relationship I would choose,but if she wakes up happy every morning, kudos to her!


----------



## DC-Cutie

so next week will be cringeworthy seeing Yo fawn over her King, who looked like he'd already checked out


----------



## lallybelle

Reunion taping today!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lallybelle said:


> Reunion taping today!



let's see how far Yo makes it before 'the lyme' takes over & she has to leave taping early.... even though she is allegedly 'cured'


----------



## haute okole

I LOVE how really honest Erika Girardi is on camera.  She did not have to reveal that her husband was pissed at her.  I live in L.A., I am a litigator married to a physician and we have had reality TV cameras in our house.  Before anything was filmed there were ground rules PPRIVATELY set between us as husband and wife. Erika is keeping it real, maybe too real for Tom Girardi.  As a high profile litigator in L.A., I can bet he had a ton of ground rules regarding manners, image, etc.


----------



## nastasja

br00kelynx said:


> Maybe he agreed to be on this show as long as she didn't stoop to other house wives levels and act a fool on tv. He is a respected lawyer I'm sure this is embarrassing for him to be involved in..




Yes, exactly. I'm sure he said she could do the show, as long as she doesn't embarrass him or drag him into messy situations. Probably also why he tries to control every conversation. He doesn't want to lose face and seems to want to portray a powerful image.


----------



## DC-Cutie

haute okole said:


> I LOVE how really honest Erika Girardi is on camera.  She did not have to reveal that her husband was pissed at her.  I live in L.A., I am a litigator married to a physician and we have had reality TV cameras in our house.  Before anything was filmed there were ground rules PPRIVATELY set between us as husband and wife. Erika is keeping it real, maybe too real for Tom Girardi.  As a high profile litigator in L.A., I can bet he had a ton of ground rules regarding manners, image, etc.



You love the honesty of Erika G or Erika J?


----------



## junqueprincess

slang said:


> I don't like the way Tom talks to Erika, but if she is ok with it then who am I to say anything.
> 
> Although I did find her talk with Kyle the day after the dinner party very telling. She said her husband was mad at her and was now not speaking to her because of the dinner party and something to the effect of how she has to talk in front of her husband. Why would her husband be mad at her? It must be terrible to live on "pins and needles" & censor how you speak in your own home. I wouldn't make that trade off for all the Cartier rings and private jets she has in the world.
> 
> Now her alter ego "Erika Jayne" makes sense. She has said Erika Jayne is about empowerment, none of which she has in her own house. As Erika Jayne she can say and wear what she wants, as Erika Girardi she has to behave and watch what she says otherwise her husband will get mad and not speak to her....




It is really hard to understand Tom. I doesn't jive that he would be ok with Erika Jane, but expect a catholic school girl at home.


----------



## GoGlam

swags said:


> Yes, I could see the irritation about being interrupted but he seems demeaning, and on more than 1 occasion.  Big contrast to Ken who will speak up on Lisa's behalf no matter what.




I would rather have a husband that defends whatever I do in public then talk to me about it in private than have someone scold me at all.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> so next week will be cringeworthy seeing Yo fawn over her King, who looked like he'd already checked out




This was a bit shocking to me.  They clearly didn't even want to touch each other... You can tell how disgusted Yolanda looks with him too. I wonder if they filed after filming stopped?


----------



## kemilia

GoGlam said:


> This was a bit shocking to me.  They clearly didn't even want to touch each other... You can tell how disgusted Yolanda looks with him too. I wonder if they filed after filming stopped?


Did anyone else notice the giant picture/print of him hanging in the background?


----------



## haute okole

DC-Cutie said:


> You love the honesty of Erika G or Erika J?



Erika G, with one exception, the time she lied about being the one to tell Yolanda about the BBQ/Kids/Lyme conversation.  With that exception, Erika G. Has been pretty assertive, honest and unapologetic about who she and her husband are regardless of all the judgmental barbs that Lisa V and Lisa R throw around.  She is also an indefatigable and true friend.


----------



## Tropigal3

GoGlam said:


> I would rather have a husband that defends whatever I do in public then talk to me about it in private than have someone scold me at all.



Yep, me too!


----------



## Jayne1

haute okole said:


> I LOVE how really honest Erika Girardi is on camera.  She did not have to reveal that her husband was pissed at her.  I live in L.A., I am a litigator married to a physician and we have had reality TV cameras in our house.  Before anything was filmed there were ground rules PPRIVATELY set between us as husband and wife. Erika is keeping it real, maybe too real for Tom Girardi.  As a high profile litigator in L.A., I can bet he had a ton of ground rules regarding manners, image, etc.



That makes sense.


----------



## cdtracing

br00kelynx said:


> Maybe he agreed to be on this show as long as she didn't stoop to other house wives levels and act a fool on tv. He is a respected lawyer I'm sure this is embarrassing for him to be involved in..



+1  I think, due to his age & the generation he comes from, given his occupation, his wife would be expected to conduct herself with a certain amount of decorum in public & especially on TV.  Her alter ego is another thing all together but Erika Jayne is not connected to him or his law firm.  What their life & marriage dynamics are in private, no one really knows but them.  If it works for them, I'm happy for them.  As a litigator, I understand how he doesn't like being interrupted & talked over.  I'm sure he doesn't want a bunch of Housewives Gone Wild at a dinner party at his home aired on TV for public consumption.  While I know this show is scripted for maximum drama, it never ceases to amaze me how awful these women will behave in public & to the levels they stoop.


----------



## GoGlam

kemilia said:


> Did anyone else notice the giant picture/print of him hanging in the background?


He is clearly a narcissist so


----------



## Allisonfaye

My DH told me that Tom is the guy who litigated the PG&E case in Erin Brockovich? Is this true? 

I can't decide if Kathryn is as dumb as a head of cabbage but I am leaning that way. How could she not know her telling what Erika said would be seen that way?


----------



## Nishi621

Allisonfaye said:


> My DH told me that Tom is the guy who litigated the PG&E case in Erin Brockovich? Is this true?
> 
> I can't decide if Kathryn is as dumb as a head of cabbage but I am leaning that way. How could she not know her telling what Erika said would be seen that way?



Yep, that is true about Tom:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Girardi


----------



## Sassys

cdtracing said:


> +1  I think, due to his age & the generation he comes from, given his occupation, his wife would be expected to conduct herself with a certain amount of decorum in public & especially on TV.  Her alter ego is another thing all together but Erika Jayne is not connected to him or his law firm.  What their life & marriage dynamics are in private, no one really knows but them.  If it works for them, I'm happy for them.  As a litigator, I understand how he doesn't like being interrupted & talked over.  *I'm sure he doesn't want a bunch of Housewives Gone Wild at a dinner party at his home aired on TV f*or public consumption.  While I know this show is scripted for maximum drama, it never ceases to amaze me how awful these women will behave in public & to the levels they stoop.



Then he shouldn't have signed up. 

If he was so smart he would have watched the show before he and his wife signed up.

I don't believe anyone when they say they've never watched a show that has been on for years before they signed up. Bullsh$t!

If she is so close to Yolanda, why wouldn't you watch your friend on tv?


----------



## haute okole

Sassys said:


> My daughter's Godmother and a woman I consider family has been on several scripted shows on TV.  I never watch her on screen.  I am not an actress & seeing my beloved take on a scripted persona freaks me out.  I totally get not wanting to see someone you love being "different" on TV.


----------



## Sassys

haute okole said:


> My daughter's Godmother and a woman I consider family has been on several scripted shows on TV.  I never watch her on screen.  I am not an actress & seeing my beloved take on a scripted persona freaks me out.  I totally get not wanting to see someone you love being "different" on TV.



No way I'm not watching a friend on her reality show. No way Erica's husband did not know what he was getting into.


----------



## sgj99

kemilia said:


> Did anyone else notice the giant picture/print of him hanging in the background?



yes! the size of his ego never fails to astonish me.


----------



## haute okole

Sassys said:


> No way I'm not watching a friend on her reality show. No way Erica's husband did not know what he was getting into.



Lol!  I hear you, girl!  My sister, who is an actress has no problem watching our girlfriend in her different alter egos.  That is why I cannot understand why Lisa Rinna, an actress, had a hard time with the Erica Jayne/Girardi character split. I guess Lisa Rinna is not a successful actress because she cannot play a character other than her own ridiculous self.


----------



## swags

haute okole said:


> Lol!  I hear you, girl!  My sister, who is an actress has no problem watching our girlfriend in her different alter egos.  That is why I cannot understand why Lisa Rinna, an actress, had a hard time with the Erica Jayne/Girardi character split. I guess Lisa Rinna is not a successful actress because she cannot play a character other than her own ridiculous self.



Its funny because Eileen is probably the best of them as an actress but she is on the dull side on the show. 

Erika is probably a good actress too. She said early on she and Tom have a great sex life. You know that's a wrinkled ball sack she has to deal with. Plus she has to "behave" and allow him to correct her like a kid. THAT's a good actress.


----------



## haute okole

swags;29956049

Erika is probably a good actress too. She said early on she and Tom have a great sex life. You know that's a wrinkled ball sack she has to deal with. Plus she has to "behave" and allow him to correct her like a kid. THAT's a good actress.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hahaha!  I don't know Mr. Girardi, but I have worked with his firm and I have had only positive interactions.  I can't imagine having to meet him now in court with the imagery of his ball sacks.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> No way I'm not watching a friend on her reality show. No way Erica's husband did not know what he was getting into.



I agree! Erika & Tom knew exactly what they were getting into!


----------



## Longchamp

swags said:


> Its funny because Eileen is probably the best of them as an actress but she is on the dull side on the show.
> 
> Erika is probably a good actress too. She said early on she and Tom have a great sex life. You know that's a wrinkled ball sack she has to deal with. Plus she has to "behave" and allow him to correct her like a kid. THAT's a good actress.





haute okole said:


> Hahaha!  I don't know Mr. Girardi, but I have worked with his firm and I have had only positive interactions.  I can't imagine having to meet him now in court with the imagery of his ball sacks.



LOL on Girardi's ball sack.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> A woman is her husband's equal (I don't care how much money he has). The fact that she said "she has to behave in front of Tom, is crazy talk. You are not going to shush me like that.


Not always. Especially not when she marries for money.


----------



## horse17

Tivo said:


> Not always. Especially not when she marries for money.


I agree...

I think we all act certain ways in front of different people according to their personalities...im not condoning the way Tom spoke to Erika, esp in front of others.....not good........he is obviously the type of guy who likes to be in control, and hates to be interrupted....its a trade off for erika, which to her probabaly doesnt matter.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tivo said:


> Not always. Especially not when she marries for money.



wooo chile!!  You can say that again.

I mean we see it all the time - in real life and on these reality shows.  When you marry for money, that equality ish goes out the window


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> wooo chile!!  You can say that again.
> 
> I mean we see it all the time - in real life and on these reality shows.  *When you marry for money, that equality ish goes out the window*



Which is exactly why I don't believe they don't have a pre-nup. If there was no pre-nup, she would never allow him to talk to her like that or say "she has to behave when he is around".


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Which is exactly why I don't believe they don't have a pre-nup. If there was no pre-nup, she would never allow him to talk to her like that or say "she has to behave when he is around".



nah, the pre-nup doesn't mean he won't talk to her any kind of way.

You do realize that it's a piece of paper, so who he is doesn't go away because of that piece of paper.  Look at cheating, a few people have cheating clauses, they still cheat.    They have to deal with the consequences later, but they still do it.

You'd be hard pressed to find an attorney (a seasoned one like Tom) in LA without a pre-nup.


----------



## Sassys

She wasn't a cast member, but....


Split! Former Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star Marisa Zanuck files for divorce from husband of 13 years

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-divorce-husband-13-years.html#ixzz42tOeCw00


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> She wasn't a cast member, but....
> 
> 
> Split! Former Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star Marisa Zanuck files for divorce from husband of 13 years
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-divorce-husband-13-years.html#ixzz42tOeCw00


 
Who has the running list of divorces?


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> Who has the running list of divorces?



I don't watch OC, Potomac or Jersey, so no idea if there are more. 

Real Housewives Divorces
RHoDC
- Cat & Charles Ommanney
- Michaele and Tareq
- Stacie and Jason
- Mary and Rich

RHoATL
- DeShawn and Eric
- Lisa and Ed
- Nene and Greg (remarried)
-Porsha and Kordell
-Phaedra and Apollo (pending)

RHoBH
- Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
- Adrienne and Paul
- Camille and Kelsey
- Yolanda and David

RHoNYC
- LuAnn and Alex
- Ramona & Mario
- Bethenny & Jason (in the process)

RHoNJ
-Dina and Tommy

RHofOC
- Vicki and Don
- Tamra and Simon
- Jeanna and Matt
- Lynne and Frank

RHof Miami
-Marisol & Philippe


----------



## DC-Cutie

Potomac 
Charisse & Eddie Jordan


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Which is exactly why I don't believe they don't have a pre-nup. If there was no pre-nup, she would never allow him to talk to her like that or say "she has to behave when he is around".


 I would be shocked if they did not have a pre-nup...no way...


has he been married before?


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE: RHOBH star Camille Grammer scores a $121,000 legal victory in the dueling domestic violence lawsuits with her ex-boyfriend
Texas judge rules Dimitri Charalambopoulos, 39, must pay Camille Grammer, 47, over $121,000 for legal fees and expenses
The two have been locked in heated legal battles - Camille claiming her ex assaulted her in a Houston hotel room and Dimitri claiming defamation
The former couple has been battling each other in a he said/she said fight since the alleged 2013 attack
Dimitri said Camille concocted the 'massive scheme' because she thought he was cheating on her
Both of the lawsuits are still being fought in court


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ence-lawsuits-ex-boyfriend.html#ixzz42trGuMnN


----------



## AECornell

Not surprised at all. She was always talking about how she wasn't attracted to him and how she was bored.



Sassys said:


> She wasn't a cast member, but....
> 
> 
> Split! Former Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star Marisa Zanuck files for divorce from husband of 13 years
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-divorce-husband-13-years.html#ixzz42tOeCw00


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> She wasn't a cast member, but....
> 
> 
> Split! Former Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star Marisa Zanuck files for divorce from husband of 13 years
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-divorce-husband-13-years.html#ixzz42tOeCw00



i hope he can live his life in happiness now. that woman was dreadful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> Not surprised at all. She was always talking about how she wasn't attracted to him and how she was bored.



she was attracted to his money and never bored while spending it, I'm sure


----------



## Deco

I'm always shocked at how these women talk to each other and the confrontations they needlessly ***** up on a daily basis.  I haven't behaved this way with friends even once, and neither has any of my friends.  

But there you have it.  These women are not friends.  They don't act or speak as though there's a relationship to preserve.  They have no stake in the longevity of a nonexistent friendships.  They are only acting for the camera, showing how "strong" and  "opinionated" they are and how scandalously entertaining they can be dueling with a bunch of non-friends.  The only time they put on any act of decency, contrition, basic humanity is when they need to shore up their fan-base and perfume their reputation in order to stay on the show.  They can push the crazy confrontational banshee act only so far before it blows up in their face.  It's a balancing act: stir the pot and entertain without coming across like an a-hole.  That's why Erika's comment about Lisa V engaging from the sides is so spot on.  Lisa V stirs things up, but preserves her appearance as the sane/professional/non-catty one.  And that's also why Kathryn won't last because out of the gate she's turning on the fire hydrant of double-cross and confrontation without having any likeability [if she thought the mourning daughter of an alcoholic father earned her likeability points, she miscalculated]. 

Shocker of shockers is that I like Erika, the one I was most predisposed to dislike.  I like how she keeps her composure and is surprisingly bright and insightful/discerning.  She can engage without losing her cool or babbling.  She speaks directly, unlike the other crazies who say  "I apologize" or "let's move forward" in a way that strips these phrases of all meaning.

I don't believe that Erika and her husband have a sex life.  I think he allows her to have side pieces as part of the arrangement that is their marriage.    I'm not surprised that Erika had to behave a certain way around her husband.  Rules exist between couples, and they are frequently reciprocal.  I'm surprised that has gotten so much comment here.  People get in trouble with their mates based on how they behaved in public. Happens all the time.


----------



## AECornell

Haha true!



DC-Cutie said:


> she was attracted to his money and never bored while spending it, I'm sure


----------



## JNH14

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/exclusive-david-foster-caught-camera-165600293.html


Interesting read...David Foster and Tom talking when they thought they were off camera.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> she was attracted to his money and never bored while spending it, I'm sure



in a few years she can tell him to shut up and stop interrupting her. then she will ring the bell for his soft food and diaper change.


----------



## junqueprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> she was attracted to his money and never bored while spending it, I'm sure




I think that was the problem, he didn't have money, his parents did. She was very disappointed with his income and their status. She showed up on million dollar listing LA to sell her mother in laws place, which I'm sure is the kind of life style she thought would get by marrying him.


----------



## Allisonfaye

DC-Cutie said:


> nah, the pre-nup doesn't mean he won't talk to her any kind of way.
> 
> You do realize that it's a piece of paper, so who he is doesn't go away because of that piece of paper.  Look at cheating, a few people have cheating clauses, they still cheat.    They have to deal with the consequences later, but they still do it.
> 
> You'd be hard pressed to find an attorney (a seasoned one like Tom) in LA without a pre-nup.



Depends on when he made his $$. Did they get married before the big payday or after? Maybe a silly question?


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> Which is exactly why I don't believe they don't have a pre-nup. I*f there was no pre-nup, she would never allow him to talk to her like that or say "she has to behave when he is around".*



Or you know, maybe she just doesn't care.  Women make their choices in life and perhaps hers to be in that type of relationship in exchange for what she wants out of it.  Just because you'd want to be the strong one or equal in every way doesn't mean that's the role every woman wants.


----------



## Sassys

mundodabolsa said:


> Or you know, maybe she just doesn't care.  Women make their choices in life and perhaps hers to be in that type of relationship in exchange for what she wants out of it.  Just because you'd want to be the strong one or equal in every way doesn't mean that's the role every woman wants.



I never said she couldn't allow her man to speak to her the way he does or rule her. I said, it couldn't be me. I also said, I think she is lying about having a pre-nup.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> I never said she couldn't allow her man to speak to her the way he does or rule her. *I said, it couldn't be me.* I also said, I think she is lying about having a pre-nup.



Um, acutally no, you said this: 



Sassys said:


> Which is exactly why I don't believe they don't  have a pre-nup. If there was no pre-nup, *she would never allow him to  talk to her like that* or say "she has to behave when he is  around".



It's not a big deal to go back and forth over word choice, just wanted to point out that for some women their form of strength and making an active choice in their life is to be the passive one.  It exists.  And I completely agree with you, they definitely have a pre-nup.


----------



## horse17

mundodabolsa said:


> Um, acutally no, you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big deal to go back and forth over word choice, just wanted to point out that for some women their form of strength and making an active choice in their life is to be the passive one.  It exists.  And I completely agree with you, they definitely have a pre-nup.


I agree with you....I think a lot of woman make this choice....I have seen this a lot.... married to very strong men, some of them with controlling personalities....


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> She wasn't a cast member, but....
> 
> 
> Split! Former Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star Marisa Zanuck files for divorce from husband of 13 years
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-divorce-husband-13-years.html#ixzz42tOeCw00



Not surprised, she treated him like crap anyway.


----------



## floatinglili

Decophile said:


> I'm always shocked at how these women talk to each other and the confrontations they needlessly ***** up on a daily basis.  I haven't behaved this way with friends even once, and neither has any of my friends.
> 
> But there you have it.  These women are not friends.  They don't act or speak as though there's a relationship to preserve.  They have no stake in the longevity of a nonexistent friendships.  They are only acting for the camera, showing how "strong" and  "opinionated" they are and how scandalously entertaining they can be dueling with a bunch of non-friends.  The only time they put on any act of decency, contrition, basic humanity is when they need to shore up their fan-base and perfume their reputation in order to stay on the show.  They can push the crazy confrontational banshee act only so far before it blows up in their face.  It's a balancing act: stir the pot and entertain without coming across like an a-hole.  *That's why Erika's comment about Lisa V engaging from the sides is so spot on.  Lisa V stirs things up, but preserves her appearance as the sane/professional/non-catty one.  *And that's also why Kathryn won't last because out of the gate she's turning on the fire hydrant of double-cross and confrontation without having any likeability [if she thought the mourning daughter of an alcoholic father earned her likeability points, she miscalculated].
> 
> Shocker of shockers is that I like Erika, the one I was most predisposed to dislike.  I like how she keeps her composure and is surprisingly bright and insightful/discerning.  She can engage without losing her cool or babbling.  She speaks directly, unlike the other crazies who say  "I apologize" or "let's move forward" in a way that strips these phrases of all meaning.
> 
> I don't believe that Erika and her husband have a sex life.  I think he allows her to have side pieces as part of the arrangement that is their marriage.    I'm not surprised that Erika had to behave a certain way around her husband.  Rules exist between couples, and they are frequently reciprocal.  I'm surprised that has gotten so much comment here.  People get in trouble with their mates based on how they behaved in public. Happens all the time.



I didn't understand what Erika had in for Lisa V from the start. It seemed bizarre so straight out of the gate and the only thing I can think of is that Yolanda had Erika primed due to the ongoing 'Lymegate' and resentment over Lisa V's friendship with Mohammed. ??
Lisa V. gets her reputation for being sensible and professional because she keeps her cool to a better degree than the others on screen. She is more - for want of a better word - 'grown up' and is not seen to gossip with the same degree of abandon. As an example - I really admire her for keeping her cool when being compared to an alligator. Fancy being invited over only to be subjected to that type of conversation!

I rather like Tom. Age creeps up on us all, I cannot hold his age against him. I felt the 'alligator' comment was a lawyerly gift to his wife, perhaps hoping to shake Lisa up a bit, to see what fell out.


----------



## LemonDrop

What I just don't get is that the whole issue between Erika and Kathryn is that Kathryn shared something that Erika felt she told her in confidence. BUT THERE WAS A CAMERA CREW THERE! She shared it to the whole world  How can they argue about stuff like this with a straight face?!


----------



## bisousx

I really admire how Erika keeps her cool and speaks calmly. It's something I want to learn from. The only time she lost her sh#! was when defending her sick friend, I can understand that.


----------



## haute okole

Before the show, Lisa V. was not well regarded among some of those in the social circles in Beverly Hills, el al.  Real life opinion of Lisa V. may be bleeding into the storyline.  Kathryn is a such an obvious producer's whore and product placement whore.  She is too stupid to watch..


----------



## RueMonge

LemonDrop said:


> What I just don't get is that the whole issue between Erika and Kathryn is that Kathryn shared something that Erika felt she told her in confidence. BUT THERE WAS A CAMERA CREW THERE! She shared it to the whole world  How can they argue about stuff like this with a straight face?!



Exactly!


----------



## candy2100

haute okole said:


> Before the show, Lisa V. was not well regarded among some of those in the social circles in Beverly Hills, el al.  Real life opinion of Lisa V. may be bleeding into the storyline.  Kathryn is a such an obvious producer's whore and product placement whore.  She is too stupid to watch..




What is the problem that some circles have with Lisa V??  You can't say that and not tell more!


----------



## haute okole

"She's really not that nice." This is from a very well respected, older lady who has lived in Beverly Hills her entire adult life.  Surprisingly, my older lady friend, who I consider my mentor, likes Villa Blanca.  I don't, but my 10 year old daughter loves the place.  It is cutesy in the Olivia's Dollhouse kind of way.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LemonDrop said:


> What I just don't get is that the whole issue between Erika and Kathryn is that Kathryn shared something that Erika felt she told her in confidence. BUT THERE WAS A CAMERA CREW THERE! She shared it to the whole world  How can they argue about stuff like this with a straight face?!


 
I know, it's so ridiculous! The exact same thing happened between Melissa & Amber on RHNJ. How can you get mad at someone for revealing a comment you made on camera?! LOL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Allisonfaye said:


> Depends on when he made his $$. Did they get married before the big payday or after? Maybe a silly question?



they've been married I think for 15 years, so he made his Erin Brocovich money  before her marrying her, I want to say the case was 92/93 timeframe


----------



## floatinglili

I can see that Kathryn is a 'sporty' type of woman who identifies with her lovely sporty husband and perhaps has taken on some cultural aspects of his sport community. She doesn't mind joking around in a rough, balloon popping way which I find to be quite a masculine style of humour. It is a style of humour which seems to come quite naturally to many sporty men *cough my husband * 'taking the Micky' etc not malicious but definitely targeting pretentious airs.


----------



## horse17

floatinglili said:


> I can see that Kathryn is a 'sporty' type of woman who identifies with her lovely sporty husband and perhaps has taken on some cultural aspects of his sport community. She doesn't mind joking around in a rough, balloon popping way which I find to be quite a masculine style of humour. It is a style of humour which seems to come quite naturally to many sporty men *cough my husband * 'taking the Micky' etc not malicious but definitely targeting pretentious airs.


?...."taking the micky"....what does that mean?


----------



## horse17

floatinglili said:


> I can see that Kathryn is a 'sporty' type of woman who identifies with her lovely sporty husband and perhaps has taken on some cultural aspects of his sport community. She doesn't mind joking around in a rough, balloon popping way which I find to be quite a masculine style of humour. It is a style of humour which seems to come quite naturally to many sporty men *cough my husband * 'taking the Micky' etc not malicious but definitely targeting pretentious airs.


Kathryn does seem masculine to me...I think its her personality combined with her physique...and sense of humour...dry..


----------



## slang

horse17 said:


> ?...."taking the micky"....what does that mean?



To make fun of something


----------



## horse17

bisousx said:


> I really admire how Erika keeps her cool and speaks calmly. It's something I want to learn from. The only time she lost her sh#! was when defending her sick friend, I can understand that.


I agree!...she's still my favorite..she s the only one who seems above all the  BS..


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> To make fun of something


thx...not sure why I didnt know that...?..lol


----------



## slang

I don't believe Yolanda's statement that Kim has been there for her during her "lyme journey" 
Kim has had so many issues over the last 12-18 mos. Between being arrested twice, falling off the wagon, living in her car, going back to rehab, leaving rehab & disappearing etc etc. Kim can barely keep it together for herself and her kids let alone being there for Yo...sorry don't buy it!


----------



## ExBagHag

slang said:


> I don't believe Yolanda's statement that Kim has been there for her during her "lyme journey"
> 
> Kim has had so many issues over the last 12-18 mos. Between being arrested twice, falling off the wagon, living in her car, going back to rehab, leaving rehab & disappearing etc etc. Kim can barely keep it together for herself and her kids let alone being there for Yo...sorry don't buy it!




Totally agree.  I think Yolanda is trying to stick it to the others whom she views as unsupportive.   Yolanda is far too dramatic for me.  She takes herself so seriously.   She should've been an actress.  

The only nice thing I can say about Yolanda is that she rocks that short haircut.


----------



## caitlin1214

Kim has her own journey to go on, so I don't see how she had time to accompany Yolanda on hers.


----------



## caitlin1214

Elaine could have easily just nipped it in the bud at that moment in the Hamptons by saying, "I'm uncomfortable talking about this. Could we please talk about something else?". 

But she didn't, and now it's turned into one big unnecessary thing.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> I really admire how Erika keeps her cool and speaks calmly. It's something I want to learn from. The only time she lost her sh#! was when defending her sick friend, I can understand that.



I like that she's not constantly adjusting her hair. The rest do, aside from Eileen, who just does it a little bit.


----------



## pjhm

ExBagHag said:


> Totally agree.  I think Yolanda is trying to stick it to the others whom she views as unsupportive.   Yolanda is far too dramatic for me.  She takes herself so seriously.   She should've been an actress.
> 
> The only nice thing I can say about Yolanda is that she rocks that short haircut.




On the issue of true friendships, I side with Yolanda. Lisa R is no friend to her, and Brandi, who I'm no fan of, is a friend by comparison.
 Rinna has such a need to be relevant, she constantly brings up petty issues so she can be the center of attention. 
Eileen and Rinna are not the sharpest knives in the drawer, which is why they are intimidated by Vanderpump, who dances on their heads.


----------



## lovesbmw

JNH14 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/exclusive-david-foster-caught-camera-165600293.html
> 
> 
> Interesting read...David Foster and Tom talking when they thought they were off camera.


I Think David got tired of Yolanda and her being sick , I don"t think he was supportive to her at all, too talk that he wouldn"t have back what they had at first in their marriage, sounds like he is selfish and did he truly love her.Marriage is a everyday 50/50 on both parties, sure she was sick, what if the shoe was on the other foot, how would he feel if she treated him the way he has done her.


----------



## GoGlam

caitlin1214 said:


> Elaine could have easily just nipped it in the bud at that moment in the Hamptons by saying, "I'm uncomfortable talking about this. Could we please talk about something else?".
> 
> But she didn't, and now it's turned into one big unnecessary thing.




Exactly. She wants everyone to pay attention to her, and her reasons for asking for that attention (Lisa hurt me and is being manipulative by asking me personal questions -- that she chose to answer) are a real reach.  That's why no one cares about her.  If she was off the show I probably wouldn't even notice.


----------



## GoGlam

lovesbmw said:


> I Think David got tired of Yolanda and her being sick , I don"t think he was supportive to her at all, too talk that he wouldn"t have back what they had at first in their marriage, sounds like he is selfish and did he truly love her.Marriage is a everyday 50/50 on both parties, sure she was sick, what if the shoe was on the other foot, how would he feel if she treated him the way he has done her.




I do think there are a lot of other elements to this. I believe in those stories that were published about it becoming a competition of whose kids were more known/successful.  Yolanda also kind of promised to put him first (we've heard it over and over again), but after a few years, it seems like she became much more focused on herself and her kids (probably also because David seemed to be frequently traveling, so it's natural to fill your time with something else).  She is completely justified in focusing on herself and her kids, but what David thought he was getting and what he was left with were probably too much for a selfish man.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's always interesting when Yo talks about being in the house for months on end, but when she does she's always out somewhere... Like out of the house!

I imagine David was tired of the dramatics


----------



## ExBagHag

I just can't make David the selfish at fault one in this.  The terms of the marriage changed drastically almost from the words "I do."

I also think Yolanda's illness brought out some aspects of Yolanda's personality that were probably pretty jaw dropping to David.  

People don't change....they reveal themselves s l o w l y.......


----------



## lallybelle

LVP is on fire this morning...her blog & twitter. Not happy about all the "manipulative" accusatons.


----------



## katran26

ExBagHag said:


> I just can't make David the selfish at fault one in this.  The terms of the marriage changed drastically almost from the words "I do."
> 
> I also think Yolanda's illness brought out some aspects of Yolanda's personality that were probably pretty jaw dropping to David.
> 
> People don't change....they reveal themselves s l o w l y.......



I agree; it's not just the illness, it was probably her attitude as well.


----------



## Deco

floatinglili said:


> I didn't understand what Erika had in for Lisa V from the start. It seemed bizarre so straight out of the gate and the only thing I can think of is that Yolanda had Erika primed due to the ongoing 'Lymegate' and resentment over Lisa V's friendship with Mohammed. ??
> Lisa V. gets her reputation for being sensible and professional because she keeps her cool to a better degree than the others on screen. She is more - for want of a better word - 'grown up' and is not seen to gossip with the same degree of abandon. As an example - I really admire her for keeping her cool when being compared to an alligator. Fancy being invited over only to be subjected to that type of conversation!
> 
> I rather like Tom. Age creeps up on us all, I cannot hold his age against him. I felt the 'alligator' comment was a lawyerly gift to his wife, perhaps hoping to shake Lisa up a bit, to see what fell out.


 Though I think it's likely that Yo primed Erika, it looked to me like Lisa V had it in for Erika without any provocation.  Lisa V likes to needle and poke and mock people based on very little superficial information, and pretends like it's all good fun and innocent, whereas it's her way of asserting her supremacy right away.  She did that with Erika.  I thought Lisa V's comments/questions about Erika's much older husband and her surprised eye rolling and going straight for "how's the sex" were underhanded jabs.  She put Erika in a corner right away.  Lisa V instigated, and as Erika described, it was sniping from the side.  Lisa V hides behind lighthearted good fun and humor and questions "to get to know someone", but is meanwhile actually going straight for the jugular.  Her comment about Mohammed saying Yo's kids were not sick was not innocent either.  I find her tactics cowardly and disingenuous.  She wouldn't tolerate for a second someone asking with a doe eye "So what's it like to adopt a child who develops a drug problem?  It must be terribly difficult for you.  I'm asking because I care and I want to get to know you."  Lisa V has been my favorite all along, but this season she lost me. 

Based on behavior alone, Erika has been more professional, but Lisa V gets to claim that title because she's a business woman and Erika bounces around in her bare a$$ for the masses.  This is another angle Lisa V uses to lord it over Erika, but the irony is that Erika has been more ladylike than Lisa V.


I say all this in support of Erika, and I can just see her coming back next season and being the most obnoxious of them all.  That seems to be the trend: the new HW is on her best behavior and on the receiving end of hazing from the old-timers and garners viewer support,  becomes emboldened by the support and comes back the next season as a harpy.   Camille is an exception to this trend.  Started out harpy, came back fakely civil and rehabilitated her image.


----------



## Deco

LemonDrop said:


> What I just don't get is that the whole issue between Erika and Kathryn is that Kathryn shared something that Erika felt she told her in confidence. BUT THERE WAS A CAMERA CREW THERE! She shared it to the whole world  How can they argue about stuff like this with a straight face?!


 I think the point is about the timing of the revelation.  It's one thing to have your comment revealed in real time during filming, which will instantly affect all the rest of the interaction and filming the rest of the season.  If Kathryn hadn't spilled the beans, Erika and Lisa V would not have had to deal with the "web" issue all season.


----------



## Deco

floatinglili said:


> I can see that Kathryn is a 'sporty' type of woman who identifies with her lovely sporty husband and perhaps has taken on some cultural aspects of his sport community. She doesn't mind joking around in a rough, balloon popping way which I find to be quite a masculine style of humour. It is a style of humour which seems to come quite naturally to many sporty men *cough my husband * 'taking the Micky' etc not malicious but definitely targeting pretentious airs.


I think this is true, but I doubt this sporty Kathryn with the masculine style of humor will react the same way when on the receiving end of this kind of pokey humor from the other ladies.  It's easy to assume a less sensitive, less weepy, playful sparring style when on the dishing side.


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

I just can't with the fake lips, that's all I notice.  Oh and Yolanda put a bra on, you're not 20 years old anymore.


----------



## slang

I just can't with Erika anymore. Erika Jayne is all about female empowerment BUT she can't even spend her own money as she pleases (to buy herself jewellery if she wants it??) She is not allowed to buy or chose her own jewellery? 

She created her phoney alter ego of female power but she has none in her own marriage.

I started off loving her but now she just annoys me like the rest...


----------



## slang

Although I don't disagree with the statement of Lisa V being manipulative and pushing her agenda, isn't that the same thing Eileen was doing last night to Lisa R?

Eileen seemed almost gleeful taking to Lisa R about Lisa V in the luggage store and listing her problems with Lisa V while trying to "manipulate" Lisa R into agreeing with her. She eggs on Lisa R about Lisa V but conveniently glosses over when Lisa R complains about Yo, because Eileen isn't interested in an agenda with Yo, only with Lisa V and having Lisa R as an ally in trying to take Lisa V down...


----------



## katran26

slang said:


> Although I don't disagree with the statement of Lisa V being manipulative and pushing her agenda, isn't that the same thing Eileen was doing last night to Lisa R?
> 
> Eileen seemed almost gleeful taking to Lisa R about Lisa V in the luggage store and listing her problems with Lisa V while trying to "manipulate" Lisa R into agreeing with her. She eggs on Lisa R about Lisa V but conveniently glosses over when Lisa R complains about Yo, because Eileen isn't interested in an agenda with Yo, only with Lisa V and having Lisa R as an ally in trying to take Lisa V down...



I agree, every single one of them is pushing their own agenda/interests in a way, it's super hypocritical for Eileen to play the victim. They're all to blame for all of the ongoing drama. Except maybe Ken, I like him. I don't think he's manipulating anyone, hahahaa.


----------



## Allisonfaye

On a completely unrelated note, one of my workout buddies used to be a actor in LA. I was telling her how hot Harry Hamlin is and she said her ex knew him and he was as dumb as a head of cabbage. haha.


----------



## guccimamma

they are all just fighting about useless sh*t so they can have camera time.

can you imagine sitting around with your friends and dredging up bad feelings all the time?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

guccimamma said:


> they are all just fighting about useless sh*t so they can have camera time.
> 
> can you imagine sitting around with your friends and dredging up bad feelings all the time?




So true!
This is also the reason I hate these 'reality'
Shows! Can't they just play nice... All the fights are getting so boring!!! This goes for ALL housewives franchises... Enough already!!! Grow up and act like ladies!


----------



## Sassys

Sophie-Rose said:


> So true!
> This is also the reason I hate these 'reality'
> Shows! Can't they just play nice... All the fights are getting so boring!!! This goes for ALL housewives franchises... Enough already!!! Grow up and act like ladies!



Then no one would watch and complain it's boring.


----------



## Sassys

Brandi Glanville parades around LA in tiny shorts and sheer top ahead of RHOBH return but her changing face raises eyebrows following 'tons' of cosmetic work

Brandi Glanville let her hair down on a fun night out in LA ahead of her return to reality TV.

The 43-year-old put on a showy display in tiny shorts and sheer blouse at Craig's in West Hollywood on Tuesday night.

While she has no longer a full time cast member of the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, she is set to make an appearance in next week's episode - and she's already causing quite the stir.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-eyebrows-following-tons-cosmetic-work.html


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sassys said:


> Then no one would watch and complain it's boring.




I know you're right... But damn I'm so sick of the petty arguments and constant back-stabbing... It's boring to watch!!! It's all fake anyway, can't the fake some niceness??? Show more fancy bags/shoes/wardrobes/holidays/homes.... Anything...


----------



## LemonDrop

Sophie-Rose said:


> I know you're right... But damn I'm so sick of the petty arguments and constant back-stabbing... It's boring to watch!!! It's all fake anyway, can't the fake some niceness??? Show more fancy bags/shoes/wardrobes/holidays/homes.... Anything...



Yes!!!!! I so miss the first season with views in their closets and the excess.


----------



## susieserb

This stupid show was hysterical.  I laugh and laugh over Lisa Rinna's side bars.


----------



## susieserb

Body? WowZers... FACE at 43??? Sorry Not so much


----------



## Tbs717

I love this show! And i love Lisa vanderpump. Seems like Lisa R and Eileeen have been trying to make more out of issues than really need be.. Like they are trying to stay relevant!! And how could Erika get mad at Kathryn for telling Lisa what she said... When she did the same thing with telling Yolanda what was being said!


----------



## floatinglili

I honestly think a lot of the issue for LVP are cultural differences between the UK and the US. British people are more upfront than US people who it seems to me avoid negative judgement or negative interaction face-to-face (talking very general ideas here). 

Just exploring the idea that British culture puts a school-marmish premium on the 'stiff upper lip', producing no-nonsense types with high ideals and expectations in terms of behaviour and accountability from people generally. A 'boarding school' kind of approach to life, where it is most important to maximise co-operation as a group. In general, expecting people to 'rub along' and take a cold shower if necessary! No whining!

British humour can also be somewhat personal - which is one reason why British comedy is famous throughout the world. The British have no problems making fun of people, and they also expect the butt of the joke to take it well.  Take your lumps because everybody gets a share.

Added to that LVP is very busy, and I think she can bring a somewhat business-like approach to her RHOBH interactions. The situation with Eileen was classic - a speeded up version of 'getting to know you'. It's like her internal clock is thinking: 'I've only got twenty minutes, so hurry up and give me what you've got'.

When I hear the other girls say 'manipulative' I think what they are saying is she is 'in control' (of herself, as her cultural inheritance), and 'wanting to rush me'.


----------



## caitlin1214

floatinglili said:


> I honestly think a lot of the issue for LVP are cultural differences between the UK and the US. British people are more upfront than US people who it seems to me avoid negative judgement or negative interaction face-to-face (talking very general ideas here).
> 
> Just exploring the idea that British culture puts a school-marmish premium on the 'stiff upper lip', producing no-nonsense types with high ideals and expectations in terms of behaviour and accountability from people generally. A 'boarding school' kind of approach to life, where it is most important to maximise co-operation as a group. In general, expecting people to 'rub along' and take a cold shower if necessary! No whining!
> 
> British humour can also be somewhat personal - which is one reason why British comedy is famous throughout the world. The British have no problems making fun of people, and they also expect the butt of the joke to take it well.  Take your lumps because everybody gets a share.
> 
> Added to that LVP is very busy, and I think she can bring a somewhat business-like approach to her RHOBH interactions. The situation with Eileen was classic - a speeded up version of 'getting to know you'. It's like her internal clock is thinking: 'I've only got twenty minutes, so hurry up and give me what you've got'.
> 
> When I hear the other girls say 'manipulative' I think what they are saying is she is 'in control' (of herself, as her cultural inheritance), and 'wanting to rush me'.


I totally see that.

I'm half English and I remember once telling a joke where I used to work. I was being sarcastic (something about not bothering to cover the jewelry counters at closing time). Once my then manager realized I was joking, he suggested the next I make a joke like that I could add a "Just kidding!" to the end of it.


----------



## susieserb

floatinglili said:


> I honestly think a lot of the issue for LVP are cultural differences between the UK and the US. British people are more upfront than US people who it seems to me avoid negative judgement or negative interaction face-to-face (talking very general ideas here).
> 
> Just exploring the idea that British culture puts a school-marmish premium on the 'stiff upper lip', producing no-nonsense types with high ideals and expectations in terms of behaviour and accountability from people generally. A 'boarding school' kind of approach to life, where it is most important to maximise co-operation as a group. In general, expecting people to 'rub along' and take a cold shower if necessary! No whining!
> 
> British humour can also be somewhat personal - which is one reason why British comedy is famous throughout the world. The British have no problems making fun of people, and they also expect the butt of the joke to take it well.  Take your lumps because everybody gets a share.
> 
> Added to that LVP is very busy, and I think she can bring a somewhat business-like approach to her RHOBH interactions. The situation with Eileen was classic - a speeded up version of 'getting to know you'. It's like her internal clock is thinking: 'I've only got twenty minutes, so hurry up and give me what you've got'.
> 
> When I hear the other girls say 'manipulative' I think what they are saying is she is 'in control' (of herself, as her cultural inheritance), and 'wanting to rush me'.


My sister and I have been saying this for years.  Americans just don't understand British humor.


----------



## susieserb

Who else thought initially that Yo's random friend at the NY balcony party was Bruce Jenner AKA Catline?  I definitely did a double take.


----------



## swags

If Lisa V is truly an advocate for dogs, which she seems to be, then she's okay in my book. 

The rest of the show with the rehashing of wounded feelings is tiresome. It looks like they rehearse their parts at this point. They don't even have any real emotion (except for Lisa R.s ridiculous tears about Yo having a photo op with Brandi and Kim. Who cares? 

Bring Camille back. At least she knows how to have a fake fight.


----------



## horse17

Tbs717 said:


> I love this show! And i love Lisa vanderpump. Seems like Lisa R and Eileeen have been trying to make more out of issues than really need be.. Like they are trying to stay relevant!! And how could Erika get mad at Kathryn for telling Lisa what she said... When she did the same thing with telling Yolanda what was being said!


I dont think its the same...Erika and Yo are friends, so E was lettingYo know whats been being said about her...Erika was saying things in confidence to her "new " friend........not a way to earn friendship...Katheryn is such a turnoff...


----------



## slang

^ there is nothing "in confidence" when you are miked on a reality show


----------



## imgg

caitlin1214 said:


> Elaine could have easily just nipped it in the bud at that moment in the Hamptons by saying, "I'm uncomfortable talking about this. Could we please talk about something else?".
> 
> But she didn't, and now it's turned into one big unnecessary thing.



Agreed



slang said:


> Although I don't disagree with the statement of Lisa V being manipulative and pushing her agenda, isn't that the same thing Eileen was doing last night to Lisa R?
> 
> Eileen seemed almost gleeful taking to Lisa R about Lisa V in the luggage store and listing her problems with Lisa V while trying to "manipulate" Lisa R into agreeing with her. She eggs on Lisa R about Lisa V but conveniently glosses over when Lisa R complains about Yo, because Eileen isn't interested in an agenda with Yo, only with Lisa V and having Lisa R as an ally in trying to take Lisa V down...



This is exactly what I was thinking.  Eileen is actually pushing more of her agenda on LisaR than Lisa V ever did.  I think Eileen is super jealous of LVP.  Eileen is used to being Queen B in her small bubble on soapland and she even stated she hates when her feeling are dismissed.  She has issues with it and is projecting that unfairly onto LVP.


----------



## imgg

Did I hear Camille correctly..._.a lot _of the money was going to charity?  Where was the rest of the money going to?


----------



## kemilia

susieserb said:


> Who else thought initially that Yo's random friend at the NY balcony party was Bruce Jenner AKA Catline?  I definitely did a double take.


Me!! I almost put it on pause but thought, nah, can't be. Though recently I've seen pics of Cindy Crawford that look like Jenner too--what in the world did that beautiful woman do to her face? (Crawford, not Jenner)


----------



## imgg

kemilia said:


> Me!! I almost put it on pause but thought, nah, can't be. Though recently I've seen pics of Cindy Crawford that look like Jenner too--what in the world did that beautiful woman do to her face? (Crawford, not Jenner)



She ruined her beautiful hooded eyes by having aggressive eye surgery.  It's a shame, every time I see her now I cringe.  She had other surgery-facelift etc, but it was the eyes that ruined her look.

Catherine Zeta-Jones who has beautiful hooded eyes also had eyelid surgery years back and her doctor did a much better job.


----------



## GoGlam

floatinglili said:


> I honestly think a lot of the issue for LVP are cultural differences between the UK and the US. British people are more upfront than US people who it seems to me avoid negative judgement or negative interaction face-to-face (talking very general ideas here).
> 
> Just exploring the idea that British culture puts a school-marmish premium on the 'stiff upper lip', producing no-nonsense types with high ideals and expectations in terms of behaviour and accountability from people generally. A 'boarding school' kind of approach to life, where it is most important to maximise co-operation as a group. In general, expecting people to 'rub along' and take a cold shower if necessary! No whining!
> 
> British humour can also be somewhat personal - which is one reason why British comedy is famous throughout the world. The British have no problems making fun of people, and they also expect the butt of the joke to take it well.  Take your lumps because everybody gets a share.
> 
> Added to that LVP is very busy, and I think she can bring a somewhat business-like approach to her RHOBH interactions. The situation with Eileen was classic - a speeded up version of 'getting to know you'. It's like her internal clock is thinking: 'I've only got twenty minutes, so hurry up and give me what you've got'.
> 
> When I hear the other girls say 'manipulative' I think what they are saying is she is 'in control' (of herself, as her cultural inheritance), and 'wanting to rush me'.




Good post. British humor (poking fun at others openly) is what people in the US and in other cultures do behind your back.  All these women talk about each other and have gripes.  Not one of them is better than the rest in this respect.


----------



## katran26

imgg said:


> Did I hear Camille correctly..._.a lot _of the money was going to charity?  Where was the rest of the money going to?



Hahaa I heard that too! I was wondering there for a sec...


----------



## katran26

floatinglili said:


> I honestly think a lot of the issue for LVP are cultural differences between the UK and the US. British people are more upfront than US people who it seems to me avoid negative judgement or negative interaction face-to-face (talking very general ideas here).
> 
> Just exploring the idea that British culture puts a school-marmish premium on the 'stiff upper lip', producing no-nonsense types with high ideals and expectations in terms of behaviour and accountability from people generally. A 'boarding school' kind of approach to life, where it is most important to maximise co-operation as a group. In general, expecting people to 'rub along' and take a cold shower if necessary! No whining!
> 
> British humour can also be somewhat personal - which is one reason why British comedy is famous throughout the world. The British have no problems making fun of people, and they also expect the butt of the joke to take it well.  Take your lumps because everybody gets a share.
> 
> Added to that LVP is very busy, and I think she can bring a somewhat business-like approach to her RHOBH interactions. The situation with Eileen was classic - a speeded up version of 'getting to know you'. It's like her internal clock is thinking: 'I've only got twenty minutes, so hurry up and give me what you've got'.
> 
> When I hear the other girls say 'manipulative' I think what they are saying is she is 'in control' (of herself, as her cultural inheritance), and 'wanting to rush me'.



I agree with you; I'm afraid I would do the same thing though when I first meet someone, I want to know the jist of their life story, and I really don't think LVP had malicious intent when she asked about Eileen's divorce.


----------



## Sassys

caitlin1214 said:


> I totally see that.
> 
> I'm half English and I remember once telling a joke where I used to work. I was being sarcastic (something about not bothering to cover the jewelry counters at closing time). Once my then manager realized I was joking, he suggested the next I make a joke like that I could add a "Just kidding!" to the end of it.



Confused??? Where you raised in England? Being half British has nothing to do with being a Brit and having a dry sense of humor. I'm half Italian and don't speak or understand Italian.


----------



## floatinglili

^^ being half British means half the family is British


----------



## Sassys

floatinglili said:


> ^^ being half British means half the family is British



But if you were not raised there, you wouldn't understand how Brits acts nor does that mean you act the way Brits act.


----------



## floatinglili

A British mother or father surely imports a great deal of British culture right into your own home so I am not sure if I am understanding you correctly. Interpersonal cultural behaviour is directly transferred to you via family and upbringing.


----------



## horse17

kemilia said:


> Me!! I almost put it on pause but thought, nah, can't be. Though recently I've seen pics of Cindy Crawford that look like Jenner too--what in the world did that beautiful woman do to her face? (Crawford, not Jenner)


  I know..I cringe when I see pics of Cindy C...its annoying to me when woman push their line of skin enhancers etc...all the while having a ton of PS...


----------



## saira1214

susieserb said:


> Who else thought initially that Yo's random friend at the NY balcony party was Bruce Jenner AKA Catline?  I definitely did a double take.




Raises hand. Lol.


----------



## caitlin1214

I wasn't raised there but I did live there for two years when I was little. And I've been there a lot since then so I'm familiar with the humor and culture.

I can also be very sarcastic, so whatever it was my manager didn't get, he didn't get it.


----------



## caitlin1214

horse17 said:


> I know..I cringe when I see pics of Cindy C...its annoying to me when woman push their line of skin enhancers etc...all the while having a ton of PS...



Agreed. I also don't understand the magic melon. It's essentially just a cantaloupe. And if it's such an amazing thing, why isn't it sold in stores?

They sell products made from salt of the Dead Sea in stores but that's because they're proven to work.


https://consumeradvocatelegalupdate...ngful-beauty-skin-care-live-up-to-its-claims/


----------



## rockhollow

imgg said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I was thinking.  Eileen is actually pushing more of her agenda on LisaR than Lisa V ever did.  I think Eileen is super jealous of LVP.  Eileen is used to being Queen B in her small bubble on soapland and she even stated she hates when her feeling are dismissed.  She has issues with it and is projecting that unfairly onto LVP.



I totally agree with this. I think Eileen is used to be the Queen Bee and thought she would be this with the housewives - which she kind-of was with them all except LVP.

I love LVP, but would never want to be on her bad side, she can be quite ruthless. Kyle knows this and she worked for a long time to get back on her good side - she did lots of brown nosing to LVP.

So Eileen tried to work on LisaR - but the problem with this is that LisaR is so wishy-washy - she will say whatever needed to please the person she is talking to.
She'll agree with everything Eileen says and then when she's with LVP she'll do the same.

I normally like LisaR - she is a people pleaser and wants to get along with everyone, but she was too much with this Yo and not attending Erika party. She was just embarrassing herself by going on and on about it. I'm not sure why she felt it was at all relevant that she was angry about Yo not showing up for the dinner.

I guess we'll have to see LisaR and Brandy go at it on the girl's trip to Dubai.


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

imgg said:


> She ruined her beautiful hooded eyes by having aggressive eye surgery.  It's a shame, every time I see her now I cringe.  She had other surgery-facelift etc, but it was the eyes that ruined her look.
> 
> Catherine Zeta-Jones who has beautiful hooded eyes also had eyelid surgery years back and her doctor did a much better job.


 


You're right about the surgery, Farrah Fawcett did the same to her eyes and never looked the same.


----------



## slang

rockhollow said:


> I totally agree with this. I think Eileen is used to be the Queen Bee and thought she would be this with the housewives - which she kind-of was with them all except LVP.
> 
> I love LVP, but would never want to be on her bad side, she can be quite ruthless. Kyle knows this and she worked for a long time to get back on her good side - she did lots of brown nosing to LVP.
> 
> So Eileen tried to work on LisaR - but the problem with this is that LisaR is so wishy-washy - she will say whatever needed to please the person she is talking to.
> She'll agree with everything Eileen says and then when she's with LVP she'll do the same.
> 
> I normally like LisaR - she is a people pleaser and wants to get along with everyone, but she was too much with this Yo and not attending Erika party. She was just embarrassing herself by going on and on about it. I'm not sure why she felt it was at all relevant that she was angry about Yo not showing up for the dinner.
> 
> *I guess we'll have to see LisaR and Brandy go at it on the girl's trip to Dubai.*




Brandi went on the trip to Dubai? I can't see that since it is "Kyle's" trip and NO way she would invite her. I think Brandi filmed a couple of times for the show but only with Yo & Kim


----------



## Jayne1

Allisonfaye said:


> On a completely unrelated note, one of my workout buddies used to be a actor in LA. I was telling her how hot Harry Hamlin is and she said her ex knew him and he was as dumb as a head of cabbage. haha.


Oh, no!  



guccimamma said:


> they are all just fighting about useless sh*t so they can have camera time.
> 
> can you imagine sitting around with your friends and dredging up bad feelings all the time?


Exactly.  There isn't much reality to these shows.



imgg said:


> She ruined her beautiful hooded eyes by having aggressive eye surgery.  It's a shame, every time I see her now I cringe.  She had other surgery-facelift etc, but it was the eyes that ruined her look.
> 
> Catherine Zeta-Jones who has beautiful hooded eyes also had eyelid surgery years back and her doctor did a much better job.


I love a hooded eye!  You're right, there is a huge list of hooded eye celebs who looks so different -- Renee Zellweger, Kenny Rogers, John Kerry, Christie Brinkley&#8230; even Matthew McConaughey lost a certain appeal with the eye job.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> [/B]
> 
> Brandi went on the trip to Dubai? I can't see that since it is "Kyle's" trip and NO way she would invite her. I think Brandi filmed a couple of times for the show but only with Yo & Kim



All that cosmetic work to just do a couple of scenes.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> All that cosmetic work to just do a couple of scenes.



She's did film another reality show - a dating one where they all love together in the same house with other Z list celebrities


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> She's did film another reality show - a dating one where they all love together in the same house with other Z list celebrities



Did it ever air?  Can't imagine anyone watching it.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> Did it ever air?  Can't imagine anyone watching it.



I don't think so, I wouldn't watch it anyway. I hardly knew anyone in the cast (just Brandi and one of the guys from Jersey Shore) despite them being "celebrities" lol


----------



## junqueprincess

Jayne1 said:


> Oh, no!
> 
> 
> Exactly.  There isn't much reality to these shows.
> 
> 
> I love a hooded eye!  You're right, there is a huge list of hooded eye celebs who looks so different -- Renee Zellweger, Kenny Rogers, John Kerry, Christie Brinkley even Matthew McConaughey lost a certain appeal with the eye job.




Is that what happened to Matthew McConaughey, I thought it was that weight loss for Dallas Buyers Club that made him loose his looks. 

Thanks for that list, I have hooded eyes and think I need my eyes done. I'm  going to study the pics and think twice.


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> [/B]
> 
> Brandi went on the trip to Dubai? I can't see that since it is "Kyle's" trip and NO way she would invite her. I think Brandi filmed a couple of times for the show but only with Yo & Kim



sorry, I was mistaken - I thought she was with them in Dubai from the clip they showed of upcoming episodes - it must just be LA.


----------



## lulilu

floatinglili said:


> A British mother or father surely imports a great deal of British culture right into your own home so I am not sure if I am understanding you correctly. Interpersonal cultural behaviour is directly transferred to you via family and upbringing.




You better believe this is right.  I had many things pounded (not literally) into my head and my psyche (lol) by my very proper British mother.  Had a huge effect.


----------



## susieserb

floatinglili said:


> a british mother or father surely imports a great deal of british culture right into your own home so i am not sure if i am understanding you correctly. Interpersonal cultural behaviour is directly transferred to you via family and upbringing.


absolutely!


----------



## susieserb

saira1214 said:


> Raises hand. Lol.


This stupid revelation needed to be expressed during a sleepless night (plus tPF was down for maintenance earlier)...

Allow me to redeem myself CAITLYN 
But ya'll knew what I meant~


----------



## slang

rockhollow said:


> sorry, I was mistaken - I thought she was with them in Dubai from the clip they showed of upcoming episodes - it must just be LA.



No, you could be right. I just would be shocked if Brandi was invited on a cast trip since she's not in the cast & no one in the cast (except Yo) even like her.
I read that Brandi has said she was fired b/c the whole cast (except Yo) refused to film with her.


----------



## Jayne1

junqueprincess said:


> Is that what happened to Matthew McConaughey, I thought it was that weight loss for Dallas Buyers Club that made him loose his looks.
> 
> Thanks for that list, I have hooded eyes and think I need my eyes done. I'm  going to study the pics and think twice.



He did his eyes, top and bottom and along with the weight loss, never looked the same.

I think just about everyone in Hollywood has done their eyes. Aging isn't allowed there. Most look good, but occasionally, with someone like John Kerry (men look wonderful with crinkly eyes, IMO) or Renee Zellweger, it really changes the face.

But look at Charlotte Rampling.  She never fixed her eyes and she's still so stunning.


----------



## imgg

junqueprincess said:


> Is that what happened to Matthew McConaughey, I thought it was that weight loss for Dallas Buyers Club that made him loose his looks.
> 
> Thanks for that list, I have hooded eyes and think I need my eyes done. I'm  going to study the pics and think twice.




I would look into Ocular plastic surgeons especially if you have hooded eyes.


----------



## ExBagHag

Is it wrong for me to say it gives me pleasure to read that others also see what I've been seeing.   Cindy Crawford has taken on that perma-stunned look and it seems so obvious to me.


----------



## horse17

ExBagHag said:


> Is it wrong for me to say it gives me pleasure to read that others also see what I've been seeing.   Cindy Crawford has taken on that perma-stunned look and it seems so obvious to me.


No, its not wrong...lol!...


----------



## emcosmo1639

imgg said:


> Did I hear Camille correctly..._.a lot _of the money was going to charity?  Where was the rest of the money going to?



It probably wasn't a true fundraiser but more of a shopping party where the jeweler was donating a portion of the sales to the cause.


----------



## Tbs717

emcosmo1639 said:


> It probably wasn't a true fundraiser but more of a shopping party where the jeweler was donating a portion of the sales to the cause.


 yea I think you're right. The jewelry company can't just give stuff away for free


----------



## junqueprincess

imgg said:


> I would look into Ocular plastic surgeons especially if you have hooded eyes.




Thanks! I think you can't do upper lid and and brow lift if you want to look like yourself (if you have hooded eyes). But that's my 2 cents.


----------



## imgg

junqueprincess said:


> Thanks! I think you can't do upper lid and and brow lift if you want to look like yourself (if you have hooded eyes). But that's my 2 cents.


 
I would agree with this statement on 90% of the surgeons out there, but there are a couple in the country who have extensive experience working with hooded eyes.  Catherine Zeta-Jones had eye surgery a few years back and her surgeon did an amazing job.  There are only two I would go to, one in Florida and one in Beverley Hills.  I would never go to a general plastic surgeons for my eyes, no matter how great there other work is.


----------



## lucywife

Just watched the episode. The King (David) is such a nasty human being, omg. I felt so sad for Yolanda, those little jabs he was making about her piano playing attempts, I was screaming on the inside, he thinks he's being funny or something? What a jerk


----------



## caitlin1214

lucywife said:


> Just watched the episode. The King (David) is such a nasty human being, omg. I felt so sad for Yolanda, those little jabs he was making about her piano playing attempts, I was screaming on the inside, he thinks he's being funny or something? What a jerk



Yolanda was playing Heart and Soul and David jumped on, had her play it again while he added stuff to the tune.

If it were anyone else doing that, I'd see it as a funny little duet. (I guarantee any two people who know Heart and Soul who are screwing around on the piano will do that.)

Because it's David doing it, it's another grab for attention.


----------



## caitlin1214

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/deanmartin/heartandsoul.html


Given what we now know about Yolanda and David's marriage, that was a rather unfortunate choice of song to play.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lucywife said:


> Just watched the episode. The King (David) is such a nasty human being, omg. I felt so sad for Yolanda, those little jabs he was making about her piano playing attempts, I was screaming on the inside, he thinks he's being funny or something? What a jerk



But she probably knew he was a jerk when she married him...  His reputation isn't a secret


----------



## GoGlam

Huh? They were playing Frere Jacques... David even said it at the end!

It's a simple French childhood song.


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> But she probably knew he was a jerk when she married him...  His reputation isn't a secret


 
Seriously! Anyone who has been married a few times you should know what you're getting into.  


Personally I don't see anything on TV that David has done to warrant why everyone is so upset.  Sure he may say stupid things- he is a guy, but overall they show him supporting Yo with all her crazy surgeries.  Women expect men to be so accepting of them, but it goes both ways, men are different than women and we should also accept men and their differences.


----------



## swags

David and Yolanda were never a for better or worse, sickness and health couple.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> David and Yolanda were never a for better or worse, sickness and health couple.



More like 'for until you can continue to strike my ego and be perfect arm candy'


----------



## caitlin1214

GoGlam said:


> Huh? They were playing Frere Jacques... David even said it at the end!
> 
> It's a simple French childhood song.




Oops. I thought I heard Heart and Soul in there somewhere. (Maybe she started playing Frere Jacques and he chimed in with Heart and Soul...or maybe I'm just hearing things.)


----------



## pjhm

DC-Cutie said:


> More like 'for until you can continue to strike my ego and be perfect arm candy'




I heard heart and soul too!


----------



## Tropigal3

caitlin1214 said:


> Oops. I thought I heard Heart and Soul in there somewhere. (Maybe she started playing Frere Jacques and he chimed in with Heart and Soul...or maybe I'm just hearing things.)



I just watched it, it was Frere Jacques.  David just played it in a higher key, that's why he stated they could make it even better.  

Poor Yolanda, but not surprised.  David doesn't seem like the type of person who would be very supportive.


----------



## Jayne1

Yo was living with David for a few years before they made it official.  She must have known what he was like.


----------



## caitlin1214

I was wrong. It was Frere Jacques. 

I think I thought I heard Heart and Soul because that's the song where one person plays the simple melody and the other person adds the flourish. (Or maybe he added a bit of Heart and Soul flourish into Frere Jacques.)

The point is, the main song was Frere Jacques. One doesn't normally add a flourish to that song. (Unless they're David Foster, and hate the fact that the attention isn't on them.)

Did Yolanda volunteer to play, or did he invite her to play? If it was the latter, that's worse: he invites her to play, only to take over and then insult her choice of song.


----------



## guccimamma

i think she just started playing, he couldn't let her be.


----------



## slang

I'm not fan of David Foster but geez, all he did was play a duet on the piano with his wife which she seemed thrilled about.

Tom Giradi "shushes" his wife and all her friends, telling his wife he will send her to her room in front of her friends. To me, that is far more humiliating to be spoken to and be dismissed by my husband in front of people. His behaviour is 100x worse than anything I've seen from David Foster on the show.
Tom & Erika's "arrangement" for their marriage (where she is expected to act and speak a certain way around Tom) is really no different then what I bet Yo & David had for their marriage. They lived together for years before they got married, she was basically a professional trophy wife who was expected to throw perfect dinner parties, travel with him, be his cheerleader etc. and she knew it. She was wiling to play that role to be Mrs. Foster, jut like Erika is willing to play her role to be Mrs. Girardi.
Yo could no longer fulfill her end of the bargain so the marriage didn't work, I wonder what would happen to the Girardi marriage if Erika no longer behaved as Tom wanted her to...


----------



## ExBagHag

slang said:


> I'm not fan of David Foster but geez, all he did was play a duet on the piano with his wife which she seemed thrilled about.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Giradi "shushes" his wife and all her friends, telling his wife he will send her to her room in front of her friends. To me, that is far more humiliating to be spoken to and be dismissed by my husband in front of people. His behaviour is 100x worse than anything I've seen from David Foster on the show.
> 
> Tom & Erika's "arrangement" for their marriage (where she is expected to act and speak a certain way around Tom) is really no different then what I bet Yo & David had for their marriage. They lived together for years before they got married, she was basically a professional trophy wife who was expected to throw perfect dinner parties, travel with him, be his cheerleader etc. and she knew it. She was wiling to play that role to be Mrs. Foster, jut like Erika is willing to play her role to be Mrs. Girardi.
> 
> Yo could no longer fulfill her end of the bargain so the marriage didn't work, I wonder what would happen to the Girardi marriage if Erika no longer behaved as Tom wanted her to...




Exactly.   David Foster is who he is.   Yolanda is clearly enamored with status and glamour.  

Her kids, who have always defined her, grew up and moved on with their lives.   Not only did they move on, but they captured the public eye more than Yolanda could've dreamed of or was possible in her heyday.   That alone must be a bittersweet pill to swallow.  

I don't think anyone should pity Yolanda.  She is battling something that is for sure.   I don't know what exactly it is but the public's skepticism has been brought on by no one else but Yolanda.


----------



## JNH14

I'm sure Yo will laugh all the way to the bank even if she had a prenup...she'll have all the money she needs to survive on her own.  Plus she was married to the father of her three children and he was wealthy, too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

JNH14 said:


> I'm sure Yo will laugh all the way to the bank even if she had a prenup...she'll have all the money she needs to survive on her own.  Plus she was married to the father of her three children and he was wealthy, too.



And I'm sure she will be on the prowl for a new wealthy man... I'm mean, now that she's 'cured' and all.


----------



## lucywife

That was not the point. I don't remember Erika calling Tom My Love, the King, and other foolish names, their marriage is clearly an arrangement, which is totally fine. The King Foster and Yo were oh so very much in love with the big wedding and all the pump and circumstance and then he drops her like an old pair of socks because she is sick.


----------



## swags

lucywife said:


> That was not the point. I don't remember Erika calling Tom My Love, the King, and other foolish names, their marriage is clearly an arrangement, which is totally fine. The King Foster and Yo were oh so very much in love with the big wedding and all the pump and circumstance and then he drops her like an old pair of socks because she is sick.



Oh come on, Erika says her and Tom have sex and she alluded to liking it. 
Yolanda and David were a for show union. I can't help but wonder why someone who is struggling with their health would continue being a part of a reality show.


----------



## zooba

I dont know. If I were that sick and bed ridden the most logical choice is to pull back from the show and the stress of filming.  Yo has been selling herself since she joined cast, lemon Martha Stewart, interior decorator, cooking chicken for my king in a black teddy , etc. To the best of my knowledge other than modelling careers for her daughters lnothing other then the face of Lyme disease has happened for Yo. So if she stays on the show the obvious thing is to throw David under the bus.


----------



## lucywife

For some reason my quote function doesn't work.
*swags* would be better if she said how disgusted she is by his 76 years old wrinkled ball sack? 
Moving on-the reason Yo stayed in the show while doing all kind of treatments all over the world and non-stop lemon cleansing is to promote her kids, I would think, what else?


----------



## JNH14

swags said:


> Oh come on, Erika says her and Tom have sex and she alluded to liking it.
> Yolanda and David were a for show union. I can't help but wonder why someone who is struggling with their health would continue being a part of a reality show.




What else would Erika say?  I don't know about you, but I don't believe most of what these women say to be true.  She won't throw him under the bus by saying they don't have sex....


----------



## nastasja

lucywife said:


> would be better if she said how disgusted she is by his 76 years old wrinkled ball sack?




Exactly. Everyone knows she doesn't go anywhere near his nuts, but she's not going to say that. It was pretty mean girl of Lisa V. to put her on the spot and ask that in the first place. Especially since she, out of anyone in the cast, would already know the answer anyway.


----------



## JNH14

killerlife said:


> Exactly. Everyone knows she doesn't go anywhere near his nuts, but she's not going to say that. It was pretty mean girl of Lisa V. to put her on the spot and ask that in the first place. Especially since she, out of anyone in the cast, would already know the answer anyway.


 
LOL...Lisa's hubby is 70, so she should know!


----------



## Tropigal3

killerlife said:


> Exactly. Everyone knows *she doesn't go anywhere near his nuts*, but she's not going to say that. It was pretty mean girl of Lisa V. to put her on the spot and ask that in the first place. Especially since she, out of anyone in the cast, would already know the answer anyway.



LOL!!!



JNH14 said:


> LOL...Lisa's hubby is 70, so she should know!



Well Lisa has always said that she'll only do "it" on Ken's birthday, but even then maybe not.


----------



## labelwhore04

killerlife said:


> Exactly. Everyone knows she doesn't go anywhere near his nuts, but she's not going to say that. *It was pretty mean girl of Lisa V. to put her on the spot and ask that in the first place.* Especially since she, out of anyone in the cast, would already know the answer anyway.



Yep. Lisa V knows damn well what their arrangement is and to ask Erika about their sex life is just catty. She married the dude for money and he's almost 80 years old, obviously there's no sexual attraction there. Why would you bring it up and force her to lie? So awkward. If i was Erika i would just be like "I don't kiss and tell." It's more embarassing to lie when everyone knows you're lying.


----------



## horse17

^ Ido like Lisa V, but she can def be a shi$ stirrer...in her usual cheeky way.....


----------



## Graw

I think Lisa Vanderpump was asking because she wanted to know.  She's generally inquisitive.


----------



## pjhm

Graw said:


> I think Lisa Vanderpump was asking because she wanted to know.  She's generally inquisitive.




Yes, she is. It is a narrow line between asking to show interest in the other person, and being nosy. 
What amazes me is how others react to her questions. Why can't they just wink and say, that's my business, tell me about your husband......


----------



## swags

lucywife said:


> For some reason my quote function doesn't work.
> *swags** would be better if she said how disgusted she is by his 76 years old wrinkled ball sack? *
> Moving on-the reason Yo stayed in the show while doing all kind of treatments all over the world and non-stop lemon cleansing is to promote her kids, I would think, what else?



No but to say they have a great sex life and then we see him belittling her is sad.


----------



## tonij2000

What makes you ladies so sure that there's no hanky panky with Ken and tbe other feller? Do you think there's a magical age when the man just stops performing?


----------



## ExBagHag

Well lookee here, a braless Yo is on the prowl.


----------



## horse17

ExBagHag said:


> Well lookee here, a braless Yo is on the prowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307690


its all part of her "journey"


----------



## GoGlam

tonij2000 said:


> What makes you ladies so sure that there's no hanky panky with Ken and tbe other feller? Do you think there's a magical age when the man just stops performing?




Good point. Sorry for the TMI but my father is up there in age with my mom being younger and apparently he's always ready for some hanky panky lol


----------



## GoGlam

So crazy how much thinner Gigi has become. I guess she caved under the pressure.  I still don't find her gorgeous or model like, just really pretty.  Her sister has far more interesting features.

...oh, and I guess Yolanda is back to wearing makeup!


----------



## swags

tonij2000 said:


> What makes you ladies so sure that there's no hanky panky with Ken and tbe other feller? Do you think there's a magical age when the man just stops performing?



I think there's hanky panky, I just don't believe Erika enjoys it considering the way he speaks to her. I think its her tradeoff for her lifestyle and would guess she's embarrassed at the way he talks to her but can't say anything.


----------



## imgg

ExBagHag said:


> Well lookee here, a braless Yo is on the prowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307690



She needs to put a bra on ASAP!


----------



## JNH14

tonij2000 said:


> What makes you ladies so sure that there's no hanky panky with Ken and tbe other feller? Do you think there's a magical age when the man just stops performing?




I'm sure that Tom has access to a little blue pill...


----------



## rockhollow

GoGlam said:


> So crazy how much thinner Gigi has become. I guess she caved under the pressure.  I still don't find her gorgeous or model like, just really pretty.  Her sister has far more interesting features.
> 
> ...oh, and I guess Yolanda is back to wearing makeup!



Goodness, Gigi does look so thin doesn't she? What a difference since she started modelling full time.
I guess she lives by Yo's rules of just 'an almond' if you are faint with hunger, and 'it's better to just look at cake, than eat it'.
I guess that's what the designers want for runway models. 
What does that say to young women? Very sad!

And yes, Yo, please invest in a bra at your age.


----------



## forever.elise

Omg this episode makes me want to go back to Dubai!!! Haven't been there in 5 years[emoji17]
Lisa and Kyle are staying in the Bridge room, Atlantis- $40,000 a night! I only saw that from the OUTSIDE. Wow, what a dream.
My fiancé is from the Middle East...after this episode I might be telling him we're relocating!!!


----------



## pinky7129

forever.elise said:


> Omg this episode makes me want to go back to Dubai!!! Haven't been there in 5 years[emoji17]
> Lisa and Kyle are staying in the Bridge room, Atlantis- $40,000 a night! I only saw that from the OUTSIDE. Wow, what a dream.
> My fiancé is from the Middle East...after this episode I might be telling him we're relocating!!!




Omg is bravo footing all of that?!


----------



## forever.elise

pinky7129 said:


> Omg is bravo footing all of that?!




Had the SAME question...might be a little of both. This is a GREAT showcase for Atlantis, Dubai...as well as tourism for the city itself. They roll out the red carpet there, and this is great exposure for a very mysterious place. I am assuming that the ladies are probably not having to pay for much...


----------



## citrusydrank

forever.elise said:


> Had the SAME question...might be a little of both. This is a GREAT showcase for Atlantis, Dubai...as well as tourism for the city itself. They roll out the red carpet there, and this is great exposure for a very mysterious place. I am assuming that the ladies are probably not having to pay for much...




They probably didn't pay for any of it. It was most likely done in an exchange. If RH stay there they get free advertisement on tv.


----------



## GoGlam

I LOOOOOVE the caftans. I need to buy more NOW


----------



## slang

The Beverly Hills ladies get some of the best trips of all the franchises


----------



## AEGIS

pinky7129 said:


> Omg is bravo footing all of that?!



Likely.  They're not paying for that out of pocket.  I was watching and I was like "where are they?" and my husband was like "oh Dubai!" He remembered how everywhere in Dubai they have wet towels. Sigh I miss Dubai so much.


----------



## sgj99

GoGlam said:


> I LOOOOOVE the caftans. I need to buy more NOW



me too!  while yellow is a horrible color on me Lisa V looked fabulous in hers.  i have to have one!  maybe in green


----------



## AEGIS

slang said:


> The Beverly Hills ladies get some of the best trips of all the franchises



They do.  Everyone else goes to Mexico or like the Caribbean.  Wait didn't the ATL ladies go somewhere nice last trip?


----------



## slang

AEGIS said:


> They do.  Everyone else goes to Mexico or like the Caribbean.  Wait didn't the ATL ladies go somewhere nice last trip?



You know who surprisingly has taken some nice trips recently, the ladies from Orange County. They went to Bali one year and then Tahiti the next!


----------



## GoGlam

sgj99 said:


> me too!  while yellow is a horrible color on me Lisa V looked fabulous in hers.  i have to have one!  maybe in green




I loved hers too! And Erika's was a runner up for me! Kyle's was a little too reminiscent of tie-dye but I guess it was fun!


----------



## forever.elise

sgj99 said:


> me too!  while yellow is a horrible color on me Lisa V looked fabulous in hers.  i have to have one!  maybe in green






Just found a pic of the one I bought when I was there. I now have about 10. These things need to hit the U.S. and more people should know about them! In Arabic, it's called a Jalabia.


----------



## AEGIS

all of these women have faces that look like they're melting

Bella was really pretty the first season.  Now she looks jaded and used up.


----------



## AEGIS

how did that woman travel in overalls? how did she use the bathroom?


----------



## chaneljewel

ExBagHag said:


> Well lookee here, a braless Yo is on the prowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307690



Woe Yo!


----------



## Crystalina

AEGIS said:


> all of these women have faces that look like they're melting
> 
> Bella was really pretty the first season.  Now she looks jaded and used up.




Omg yes!!! It's like they are wax figurines of themselves!!!!!!


----------



## horse17

AEGIS said:


> how did that woman travel in overalls? how did she use the bathroom?


I know!..what about kyle all dressed up with the heels?.....lululemon for me...


----------



## caitlin1214

The blown glass sculpture in the Dubai hotel is by Chihuly, the same artist who did this: 

http://www.mfa.org/collections/object/lime-green-icicle-tower-551953


My mom has a membership to the Boston Museum of Fine Arts, so we'll go check out exhibits whenever I visit my parents and there's an exhibit that interests us. 

I know I'm there when I see that tree in the courtyard.


----------



## caitlin1214

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3309360
> 
> Just found a pic of the one I bought when I was there. I now have about 10. These things need to hit the U.S. and more people should know about them! In Arabic, it's called a Jalabia.



So pretty!


----------



## Jayne1

Lisa R's hair - wig or not?


----------



## nastasja

They must've got their flights from Delta for free. Otherwise they could've just flown Emirates direct from LAX. Makes no sense. 

I hope they show more of Dubai in the next episode...and not just them sitting around cackling in their caftans.


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> Lisa R's hair - wig or not?



I want to know now too. I don't think it was worth it to have Brandi on the show but she was right, Rhinna's hair always looks pretty much the same.


----------



## kemilia

killerlife said:


> They must've got their flights from Delta for free. Otherwise they could've just flown Emirates direct from LAX. Makes no sense.
> 
> *I hope they show more of Dubai in the next episode...and not just them sitting around cackling in their caftans*.


I haven't watched this episode yet, but I agree with you--I love seeing the rooms, clothing, bags, shoes, food, stores, etc. on these HW shows. And from what I've heard, Dubai has a lot of this kind of stuff to look at. 

Come on Bravo--let us have our eye candy!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I LOVE Dubai, was there last year-we stayed at Royal Mirage, that place was heaven!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinky7129 said:


> Omg is bravo footing all of that?!



Doubt it. A lot of these trips are sponsored by tourism boards, airlines and hotels/resorts.  Free advertisement!

Now, last week Yo was talking about Brandi and Kim being there more for her than the other ladies. Yet, all the other ladies are 'supporting' her at the gala.  I guess that's what you do when you're a cast member, you show up to work. 

I STILL don't think she has Lyme disease. That award doesn't mean much. Because let's look at it - what has she REALLY done for awareness besides post pics with needles in her arm in Bali or talk about being laid up in bed for months on end on the show. 

Mili Vanili won a Grammy, but that turned out to be a fraud.... Just sayin'


----------



## DC-Cutie

Erika and her glam squad.... Make it stop!!!  All 3 of the guys have awful lip injections/implants


----------



## Nahreen

Me and hubby visited Dubai on our way back from the Seychelles in January. I really enjoyed the shopping. Since we had just spent 1,5 week in paradise we did not check out the beaches but stayed in a much more modest hotel than the Atlantis in close proximity to Dubai mall. For us in Sweden it is easy to fly with Emirates directly only 6 hours away. Enclosing a photo from the mall.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Doubt it. A lot of these trips are sponsored by tourism boards, airlines and hotels/resorts.  Free advertisement!
> 
> Now, last week Yo was talking about Brandi and Kim being there more for her than the other ladies. Yet, all the other ladies are 'supporting' her at the gala.  I guess that's what you do when you're a cast member, you show up to work.
> 
> I STILL don't think she has Lyme disease. That award doesn't mean much. Because let's look at it - what has she REALLY done for awareness besides post pics with needles in her arm in Bali or talk about being laid up in bed for months on end on the show.
> 
> Mili Vanili won a Grammy, but that turned out to be a fraud.... Just sayin'



:lolots:


----------



## forever.elise

Nahreen said:


> Me and hubby visited Dubai on our way back from the Seychelles in January. I really enjoyed the shopping. Since we had just spent 1,5 week in paradise we did not check out the beaches but stayed in a much more modest hotel than the Atlantis in close proximity to Dubai mall. For us in Sweden it is easy to fly with Emirates directly only 6 hours away. Enclosing a photo from the mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309519




Stunning pic, I have to go though my pics too just to reminisce! The Emirates mall was my favorite! But the Dubai mall had that awesome aquarium! These malls are like no other!!! I hope the ladies try Ski-Dubai on the show! And yes you're right...it IS paradise!


----------



## ExBagHag

Just watching last nights episode with Yolanda lamenting about how she hasn't worn makeup in 11 months (bull) and hasn't had Botox in 3 years (please girl). 

This woman is unbelievable.


----------



## citrusydrank

ExBagHag said:


> Just watching last nights episode with Yolanda lamenting about how she hasn't worn makeup in 11 months (bull) and hasn't had Botox in 3 years (please girl).
> 
> This woman is unbelievable.




Like her "illness"!


----------



## Sassys

Why is Yolanda able to fly all over Europe for various treatments, but can't fly to Dubai. She flew to NYC for the Lyme benefit and also flew to NYC to see Gigi walk for Victoria Secrets, so this crap about never leaving the house, needs to stop.

Lisa R. really needs to let it go,that she is upset Yolanda hung out with Kim and Brandi, but couldn't make it to Erika's dinner. If Erika is fine with it, who cares.


----------



## TC1

It drives me nuts that every time they're all together they bring up and fight over the SAME THING. Over, over & over the whole season. Boring.


----------



## bisousx

ExBagHag said:


> Just watching last nights episode with Yolanda lamenting about how she hasn't worn makeup in 11 months (bull) and hasn't had Botox in 3 years (please girl).
> 
> This woman is unbelievable.



I kinda believe it. I was watching the season with Carlton and Joyce, and Yolanda's face was SO much smoother/tighter. I think she did stop doing Botox.


----------



## rockhollow

Jayne1 said:


> Lisa R's hair - wig or not?



I was surprised to hear Brandi say that Lisa's hair was a wig.
I think it's her hair, but am no way an expert on hair.

Any wise ones want to weigh in?

She (Lisa) has had that hair style for a long time, but then I have had the same hair style for the past 30 years so I can't really say.


----------



## mundodabolsa

ExBagHag said:


> Just watching last nights episode with Yolanda lamenting about how she hasn't worn makeup in 11 months (bull) and hasn't had Botox in 3 years (please girl).
> 
> This woman is unbelievable.



Or that she had been in a bathrobe for the past 8 months.  Obviously she doesn't mean these things literally but it just comes off so "woe is me" the way she says them.


----------



## cdtracing

rockhollow said:


> I was surprised to hear Brandi say that Lisa's hair was a wig.
> I think it's her hair, but am no way an expert on hair.
> 
> Any wise ones want to weigh in?
> 
> She (Lisa) has had that hair style for a long time, but then I have had the same hair style for the past 30 years so I can't really say.



On an episode of one of the past seasons, Lisa V showed, briefly, that she wears hairpieces.  It looked like what we called a wiglet back in the 60's & 70's.  Just a little hairpiece that gives volume & height.  Really not a big deal & nothing like the wigs of Kim Zolciak Bierman.  I think those pink streaks you sometime see during some of her interview segments are colored extensions, probably clip on human hair that you can style.  I have a few of those in blue & purple that I wear just when I want to change it up a bit.  They clip on & can be taken out at night.  I don't think Lisa R wears a wig.  Sometimes her hair looks flat & other times, it looks very full.  It's amazing what you can accomplish with a good stylist & freeze spray.  I imagine almost all the Housewives wear some kind of extension or something to give their look volume.  To me, the comment about Lisa's hair is irrelevant & just something to try & goad her.


----------



## Jayne1

Glitterandstuds said:


> I LOVE Dubai, was there last year-we stayed at Royal Mirage, that place was heaven!



Heaven with 41 rules, that if you don't follow, you will end up in jail.  Did you worry you would accidentally hold hands with your hubby?

Why did Erika Jane take her 3 best gays, if homosexual acts are illegal and subject to severe punishment. What hotel did they stay in?  Did they get to stay in the good one?

The last tip was very interesting:
41. 
Last but best tip is visit Dubai to make money, Visit Dubai to understand Islam, do not visit Dubai for fun or entertainment which involves full freedom.

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1465629033763980&id=1390515904608627


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> *Why is Yolanda able to fly all over Europe for various treatments, but can't fly to Dubai. She flew to NYC for the Lyme benefit and also flew to NYC to see Gigi walk for Victoria Secrets, so this crap about never leaving the house, needs to stop.*
> 
> Lisa R. really needs to let it go,that she is upset Yolanda hung out with Kim and Brandi, but couldn't make it to Erika's dinner. If Erika is fine with it, who cares.



I thought the same thing.  She can fly all over the world for these "treatments" but can't fly to Dubai for a vacay.


----------



## Sassys

killerlife said:


> They must've got their flights from Delta for free. *Otherwise they could've just flown Emirates direct from LAX. Makes no sense*.
> 
> I hope they show more of Dubai in the next episode...and not just them sitting around cackling in their caftans.



I was confused by this as well. I also though it was weird they filmed on the first flight, but not the second flight.


----------



## beekmanhill

bisousx said:


> I kinda believe it. I was watching the season with Carlton and Joyce, and Yolanda's face was SO much smoother/tighter. I think she did stop doing Botox.



Even in the flashback last night to a party she gave in one of her first seasons, her face looked at least 10 years  younger.


----------



## pinky7129

And if Brandi  is one of her besties, why wasn't she in NYC with them?


----------



## Sassys

cdtracing said:


> I thought the same thing.  She can fly all over the world for these "treatments" but can't fly to Dubai for a vacay.



Makes zero sense.


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> I was surprised to hear Brandi say that Lisa's hair was a wig.
> I think it's her hair, but am no way an expert on hair.
> 
> Any wise ones want to weigh in?
> 
> She (Lisa) has had that hair style for a long time, but then I have had the same hair style for the past 30 years so I can't really say.



I remember on a reunion show, Brandi went after LisaR's hair, saying she hasn't changed her style in decades. 

She didn't go after LisaV, who also hasn't changed her hair in decades, or even Kyle, for that matter, so it seems Brandi does think she knows something.


----------



## ExBagHag

Also just saw what seems like an exasperated David Foster very rudely walk away from Yolanda while she was probably for the 1000th time talking about how she couldn't do something because she's so tired. 

Clearly he's had it with the whole thing. 

It's not the Lyme that's questionable.  It's her over identifying and latching on to the symptoms and attention getting nature of the disease.


----------



## rockhollow

cdtracing said:


> On an episode of one of the past seasons, Lisa V showed, briefly, that she wears hairpieces.  It looked like what we called a wiglet back in the 60's & 70's.  Just a little hairpiece that gives volume & height.  Really not a big deal & nothing like the wigs of Kim Zolciak Bierman.  I think those pink streaks you sometime see during some of her interview segments are colored extensions, probably clip on human hair that you can style.  I have a few of those in blue & purple that I wear just when I want to change it up a bit.  They clip on & can be taken out at night.  I don't think Lisa R wears a wig.  Sometimes her hair looks flat & other times, it looks very full.  It's amazing what you can accomplish with a good stylist & freeze spray.  I imagine almost all the Housewives wear some kind of extension or something to give their look volume.  To me, the comment about Lisa's hair is irrelevant & just something to try & goad her.



Yes, I even wear some fun coloured clip ins sometimes.

And agree, Brandi  wanted to bash Lisa R. And didn't Kim make a comment about Lisa R's hair when they were fighting a few season's back - or it might have been Brandi then too.


----------



## rockhollow

Too bad we don't get to hear the ladies opinion about Erika bringing a three piece glam squad with her.
Did they get to stay in the same hotel, or somewhere cheaper? 
Does that fancy hotel have regular rooms?


And what do they get to do, just hang around and wait for any moment Erika needs glamming up?
I did notice that Erika didn't seem to be wearing any make-up at the caftan party - maybe the squad hadn't arrived yet.

Still not likingEileen much. As mentioned, that was a weird choice of outfits for a long flight - it looked tight and not very comfortable. 

And she seemed like she wanted to throw Lisa R under the bus by bringing up their conversation on the beach.


----------



## guccimamma

ExBagHag said:


> It's not the Lyme that's questionable.  It's her over identifying and latching on to the symptoms and attention getting nature of the disease.



thank you, that is it.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> I remember on a reunion show, Brandi went after LisaR's hair, saying she hasn't changed her style in decades.
> 
> She didn't go after LisaV, who also hasn't changed her hair in decades, or even Kyle, for that matter, so it seems Brandi does think she knows something.



But Brandi hasn't changed her hair in decades either. Every pic going back to her modeling says she has had the same long blonde hair. She's never tried anything different.
Brandi is trying to stir it up to get re-hired and doesn't like Lisa R. The rest of the ladies ignore Brandi on social media, Lisa R likes to engage so it makes sense Brandi tries to antagonize her.

On a side note, it looks like Kyle has cut quite a lot off her hair length. She has a couple of pics on Instagram and her hair looks a lot shorter.


----------



## imgg

Brandi's face the 6th picture down....


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-wearing-hairpiece-says-needs-life-RHOBH.html


----------



## Jayne1

From the article posted above I'm starting to think that although Erika Jayne loves her pink, it isn't her best colour.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ife-RHOBH.html


----------



## Sassys

Kyle and Lisa's Suite

https://www.atlantisthepalm.com/hotel-rooms/signature-suites/signature-suites-royal-bridge


----------



## Sassys

Lisa and Eileen's room
https://www.atlantisthepalm.com/hotel-rooms/signature-suites/signature-suites-underwater


----------



## Sassys

Erika and Kathryn

https://www.atlantisthepalm.com/hotel-rooms/signature-suites/signature-suites-grand-atlantis


----------



## Tropigal3

Jayne1 said:


> Lisa R's hair - wig or not?



I don't think she wears a wig.  Brandi is simply being her nasty self.  She'll put down whomever she's hating and LR is at the top of her list.  Also, the other women have more classic hairstyles whereas Lisa's is a shag.



bisousx said:


> I kinda believe it. I was watching the season with Carlton and Joyce, and Yolanda's face was SO much smoother/tighter. I think she did stop doing Botox.



I agree.  I've been noticing that Yolanda's face especially her eye area is really showing her fine lines and wrinkles.  

I can understand her traveling the world for cures, it's quite different than going for fun.


----------



## Crystalina

I thought this Dubai episode was very boring.  

I had a hard time watching this over-indulged, over-privileged women fight over stupid things. No gratitude it seems.

I was embarrassed for them!!!


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Why is Yolanda able to fly all over Europe for various treatments, but can't fly to Dubai. She flew to NYC for the Lyme benefit and also flew to NYC to see Gigi walk for Victoria Secrets, so this crap about never leaving the house, needs to stop.
> 
> *Lisa R. really needs to let it go,that she is upset Yolanda hung out with Kim and Brandi, but couldn't make it to Erika's dinner. If Erika is fine with it, who cares.*



that's what i thought too!  while i understand Lisa R's point it's not her fight to fight.  just a great example of stirring up trouble, i wouldn't doubt with some prodding from Bravo.



forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3309360
> 
> Just found a pic of the one I bought when I was there. I now have about 10. These things need to hit the U.S. and more people should know about them! In Arabic, it's called a Jalabia.



gorgeous!  



ExBagHag said:


> Also just saw what seems like an exasperated David Foster very rudely walk away from Yolanda while she was probably for the 1000th time talking about how she couldn't do something because she's so tired.
> 
> *Clearly he's had it with the whole thing.*
> 
> It's not the Lyme that's questionable.  It's her over identifying and latching on to the symptoms and attention getting nature of the disease.



you could see he was done with the whole thing.   and while i get it, it would be hard to marry someone and then the marriage change so drastically but you deal with it if you truly love that person.  if she'd had a horrific accident and was became incapacitated in some way would he bail out then too?  probably because he's a shallow man - the relationship and universe must revolve around him.  it's a good thing he has money so if he gets sick and/or feeble with age he can pay someone to take care of him because love certainly isn't enough.


----------



## bisousx

Gigi made a lovely speech. All of the caftans looked great on the ladies.

Way for Lisa R to spoil the gorgeous evening in Dubai. 

I would love to go someday, but I don't have a reason to at this time. Where I live, if a young single girl like me goes to Dubai, a lot of people would assume it's a sugardaddy sponsored trip


----------



## Bagisa

rockhollow said:


> Too bad we don't get to hear the ladies opinion about Erika bringing a three piece glam squad with her.
> Did they get to stay in the same hotel, or somewhere cheaper?
> Does that fancy hotel have regular rooms?
> 
> 
> And what do they get to do, just hang around and wait for any moment Erika needs glamming up?
> I did notice that Erika didn't seem to be wearing any make-up at the caftan party - maybe the squad hadn't arrived yet.
> 
> Still not likingEileen much. As mentioned, that was a weird choice of outfits for a long flight - it looked tight and not very comfortable.
> 
> And she seemed like she wanted to throw Lisa R under the bus by bringing up their conversation on the beach.




I think they all bring their glam squads along on these trips. It's just that Erika's team is more...tv worthy?


----------



## jiffer

imgg said:


> Brandi's face the 6th picture down....
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-wearing-hairpiece-says-needs-life-RHOBH.html



I think the work she has had on her face is terrible.  She needs to demand a refund from her plastic surgeon.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Best thing I got to say about this episode - Erika has nice skin.


----------



## AEGIS

killerlife said:


> They must've got their flights from Delta for free. Otherwise they could've just flown Emirates direct from LAX. Makes no sense.
> 
> I hope they show more of Dubai in the next episode...and not just them sitting around cackling in their caftans.



True.  I flew direct


----------



## AEGIS

Jayne1 said:


> Heaven with 41 rules, that if you don't follow, you will end up in jail.  Did you worry you would accidentally hold hands with your hubby?
> 
> Why did Erika Jane take her 3 best gays, if homosexual acts are illegal and subject to severe punishment. What hotel did they stay in?  Did they get to stay in the good one?
> 
> The last tip was very interesting:
> 41.
> Last but best tip is visit Dubai to make money, Visit Dubai to understand Islam, do not visit Dubai for fun or entertainment which involves full freedom.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1465629033763980&id=1390515904608627



It's fun and I was entertained.  I don't need to wear booty shorts to have fun.  The sheer amount of Russian prostitutes lets me know things aren't that crazy there.


----------



## nastasja

bisousx said:


> I kinda believe it. I was watching the season with Carlton and Joyce, and Yolanda's face was SO much smoother/tighter. I think she did stop doing Botox.




Agreed. Her face has fallen apart; there's no way she's doing Botox. When they show flashbacks from only a couple years ago, she looks like she's aged 10+ years.


----------



## forever.elise

killerlife said:


> Agreed. Her face has fallen apart; there's no way she's doing Botox. When they show flashbacks from only a couple years ago, she looks like she's aged 10+ years.




That's scary...so if you don't do Botox at all, but your friend who is the same age does, you will really look that much older? I haven't done it (I'm 30) and just afraid that if I start I won't be able to stop!


----------



## girlonthecoast

Jayne1 said:


> Heaven with 41 rules, that if you don't follow, you will end up in jail.  Did you worry you would accidentally hold hands with your hubby?
> 
> Why did Erika Jane take her 3 best gays, if homosexual acts are illegal and subject to severe punishment. What hotel did they stay in?  Did they get to stay in the good one?
> 
> The last tip was very interesting:
> 41.
> Last but best tip is visit Dubai to make money, Visit Dubai to understand Islam, do not visit Dubai for fun or entertainment which involves full freedom.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1465629033763980&id=1390515904608627


I was confused about that as well, since Erika claims to be so big in the gay community why she and the other ladies didn't talk more about the criminalization of homosexuality rather than the fact that you can't swear in Dubai.

But I guess if the country is sponsoring you to come there, it would be a bit rude.


----------



## caitlin1214

I wonder what's going to happen with the guys in Dubai, since they can't stay with Erika, and she can't be seen in public with them:


35.
As per Sharia law sharing an apartment with a friend of the opposite sex is crime and you may end up in jail.

36. 
Any one can inform the police if they see male and female together ...


----------



## bisousx

Do you guys really think the gay glam squad is going to prance around Dubai in thongs? LOL. I think it's common sense to tone it down and be conservative (straight or gay), how would they figure out that the boys are gay if it's known that you can't hold hands, kiss, show PDA in Dubai. Lots of men around the world are metro, so I don't think they'd get tossed in jail for being a bit flamboyant with their clothes and hair.


----------



## GoGlam

cdtracing said:


> On an episode of one of the past seasons, Lisa V showed, briefly, that she wears hairpieces.  It looked like what we called a wiglet back in the 60's & 70's.  Just a little hairpiece that gives volume & height.  Really not a big deal & nothing like the wigs of Kim Zolciak Bierman.  I think those pink streaks you sometime see during some of her interview segments are colored extensions, probably clip on human hair that you can style.  I have a few of those in blue & purple that I wear just when I want to change it up a bit.  They clip on & can be taken out at night.  I don't think Lisa R wears a wig.  Sometimes her hair looks flat & other times, it looks very full.  It's amazing what you can accomplish with a good stylist & freeze spray.  I imagine almost all the Housewives wear some kind of extension or something to give their look volume.  To me, the comment about Lisa's hair is irrelevant & just something to try & goad her.




Brandi's comment was about Lisa Rinna not Vandrrpump.


----------



## forever.elise

You guys, it's NOT LIKE THAT AT ALL! 
Dubai is sooooooooo westernized!!! PLUS there are Russian prostitutes EVERYWHERE! Actually one stumbled in my taxi wasted when our driver was dropping us off at the hotel.
I wore short skirts and dresses (so did everyone else!) and it's a total tourist place! There are sooooo many Europeans, and believe me...many gulf countries ESCAPE to Dubai to have FUN! I mean, you shouldn't be too wild or crazy in public, but you do NOT have to cover your hair or wear an abaya! If you're not Muslim, it's not necessary there. Now, Abu Dhabi is different! Even though the Emirati city is only a couple hours away, it's much more conservative. My fiancé is actually Saudi and we had no problems. That was 5 years ago, and I'm sure things have got even MORE relaxed since then!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

When we checked in, we were given no rules
We acted like a couple 
we walked around in bikinis *It was 6 of us* 
we went clubbing
we went out had fun and had no issues
I'd go back in a heartbeat


----------



## cdtracing

GoGlam said:


> Brandi's comment was about Lisa Rinna not Vandrrpump.


Yes, I know. I was simply pointing out that the other women were hairpieces. I did state that I didn't think Lisa R wore a wig & could accomplish a lot with a stylist & freeze spray. I also stated I thought Brandi ' s comment was meant to goad Lisa. Sorry, I was not clear in my comment.


----------



## forever.elise

glitterandstuds said:


> when we checked in, we were given no rules
> we acted like a couple
> we walked around in bikinis *it was 6 of us*
> we went clubbing
> we went out had fun and had no issues
> i'd go back in a heartbeat




+11111111


----------



## katran26

forever.elise said:


> That's scary...so if you don't do Botox at all, but your friend who is the same age does, you will really look that much older? I haven't done it (I'm 30) and just afraid that if I start I won't be able to stop!



I don't really agree with this; I know plenty of women who have never done botox, and some look amazing for their age (skincare, no sun tanning, no smoking, healthy diet), and then there are some who look twenty years older than their age.

I don't think you *need* botox or else everything goes downhill. A lot of it is genetic, and Yolanda probably didn't have the best skin to begin with.


----------



## katran26

btw...40K PER NIGHT? I'm wondering if Bravo is paying...


----------



## forever.elise

katran26 said:


> I don't really agree with this; I know plenty of women who have never done botox, and some look amazing for their age (skincare, no sun tanning, no smoking, healthy diet), and then there are some who look twenty years older than their age.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you *need* botox or else everything goes downhill. A lot of it is genetic, and Yolanda probably didn't have the best skin to begin with.




Yeah, good point. I actually only know one person who has tried it (she is 47) and her results went away in just a few months. I told her might not be a good idea to start if she could t afford to keep going because losing that look could depress you. She is beautiful anyway!!!!


----------



## katran26

forever.elise said:


> Yeah, good point. I actually only know one person who has tried it (she is 47) and her results went away in just a few months. I told her might not be a good idea to start if she could t afford to keep going because losing that look could depress you. She is beautiful anyway!!!!



Yeah, I just don't know, I mean, I try to take care of my skin, eat healthy, never smoke, rarely drink, no sun tanning and so far so good. Botox is still a toxin and thought it's rare, there have been scary side-effects. I just appreciate it when women age gracefully (Charlotte Rampling for ex., she's GORGEOUS and nothing fake about her).

I honestly think all the Bev Hills women get a bit too much done...Brandi looked unrecognizable in her interview with that gold outfit. She's a beautiful woman regardless...but now she looks totally artificial.


----------



## Jayne1

forever.elise said:


> You guys, it's NOT LIKE THAT AT ALL!
> Dubai is sooooooooo westernized!!! PLUS there are Russian prostitutes EVERYWHERE! Actually one stumbled in my taxi wasted when our driver was dropping us off at the hotel.
> I wore short skirts and dresses (so did everyone else!) and it's a total tourist place! There are sooooo many Europeans, and believe me...many gulf countries ESCAPE to Dubai to have FUN! I mean, you shouldn't be too wild or crazy in public, but you do NOT have to cover your hair or wear an abaya! If you're not Muslim, it's not necessary there. Now, Abu Dhabi is different! Even though the Emirati city is only a couple hours away, it's much more conservative. My fiancé is actually Saudi and we had no problems. That was 5 years ago, and I'm sure things have got even MORE relaxed since then!



Well, we haven't seen Erika's gays, so who knows, maybe they _are_ in jail.


----------



## junqueprincess

jiffer said:


> I think the work she has had on her face is terrible.  She needs to demand a refund from her plastic surgeon.




She is unrecognizable, so scary.


----------



## katran26

jiffer said:


> I think the work she has had on her face is terrible.  She needs to demand a refund from her plastic surgeon.



I agree; she looks so different...scary


----------



## forever.elise

katran26 said:


> I agree; she looks so different...scary




+1
But don't think she should get a refund because she was the one probably insisting on all the excessive procedures!


----------



## forever.elise

Jayne1 said:


> Well, we haven't seen Erika's gays, so who knows, maybe they _are_ in jail.




Lol, yes you never know! Other Gulf countries, YES, the religious police will be on you!!! Dubai as a city almost gets a free pass...how can prostitutes openly roam free? Rich business men keep coming, they like the girls, so Dubai turns a blind eye! It's all about the $$$!


----------



## cjy

imgg said:


> Brandi's face the 6th picture down....
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-wearing-hairpiece-says-needs-life-RHOBH.html



Horrible. I could not believe how bad she looked. So bad!.


----------



## mundodabolsa

katran26 said:


> btw...40K PER NIGHT? I'm wondering if Bravo is paying...



No one is paying.  Not Bravo, not the ladies.  It confuses me why these things are even a discussion on these threads still.  This entire episode was an advertisement for the Delta One service and for the hotel.  The Delta One advertising wasn't even subtle. 

If anything Bravo is BEING paid to be there.  Plus the ladies are getting paid per their contracts, they're working remember.  You don't pay for your own hotel when traveling for business.


----------



## katran26

mundodabolsa said:


> No one is paying.  Not Bravo, not the ladies.  It confuses me why these things are even a discussion on these threads still.  This entire episode was an advertisement for the Delta One service and for the hotel.  The Delta One advertising wasn't even subtle.
> 
> If anything Bravo is BEING paid to be there.  Plus the ladies are getting paid per their contracts, they're working remember.  You don't pay for your own hotel when traveling for business.



I just find the whole thing absurd. These lavish trips happen every so often, but all they do is provide a backdrop for additional drama. I was just shocked at the price tag...


----------



## Allisonfaye

Jayne1 said:


> Oh, no!
> 
> 
> Exactly.  There isn't much reality to these shows.
> 
> 
> I love a hooded eye!  You're right, there is a huge list of hooded eye celebs who looks so different -- Renee Zellweger, Kenny Rogers, John Kerry, Christie Brinkley even Matthew McConaughey lost a certain appeal with the eye job.



I was looking at Zelweger the other day because she is promoting her new movie (the one where she has a baby at 47??) and it said she had some procedure called ultatherpay that heats your fat from the inside and it can totally change your eyes. Many people in the reviews said it destroyed their face. They said Courtney Cox and Jada Pinkett had it, too.


----------



## guccimamma

AEGIS said:


> all of these women have faces that look like they're melting
> 
> Bella was really pretty the first season.  Now she looks jaded and used up.



something about her makes me think of marilyn manson.


----------



## Allisonfaye

tonij2000 said:


> What makes you ladies so sure that there's no hanky panky with Ken and tbe other feller? Do you think there's a magical age when the man just stops performing?


----------



## Allisonfaye

horse17 said:


> its all part of her "journey"



I guess she WANTS people to know she still has some.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Jayne1 said:


> Lisa R's hair - wig or not?





swags said:


> I want to know now too. I don't think it was worth it to have Brandi on the show but she was right, Rhinna's hair always looks pretty much the same.





rockhollow said:


> I was surprised to hear Brandi say that Lisa's hair was a wig.
> I think it's her hair, but am no way an expert on hair.
> 
> Any wise ones want to weigh in?
> 
> She (Lisa) has had that hair style for a long time, but then I have had the same hair style for the past 30 years so I can't really say.





cdtracing said:


> On an episode of one of the past seasons, Lisa V showed, briefly, that she wears hairpieces.  It looked like what we called a wiglet back in the 60's & 70's.  Just a little hairpiece that gives volume & height.  Really not a big deal & nothing like the wigs of Kim Zolciak Bierman.  I think those pink streaks you sometime see during some of her interview segments are colored extensions, probably clip on human hair that you can style.  I have a few of those in blue & purple that I wear just when I want to change it up a bit.  They clip on & can be taken out at night.  I don't think Lisa R wears a wig.  Sometimes her hair looks flat & other times, it looks very full.  It's amazing what you can accomplish with a good stylist & freeze spray.  I imagine almost all the Housewives wear some kind of extension or something to give their look volume.  To me, the comment about Lisa's hair is irrelevant & just something to try & goad her.



I think it's a wig. I think so because of how it really never changes much. And you do have to wash and style a wig so it can differ in how it appears from one wash to the next. 



rockhollow said:


> Too bad we don't get to hear the ladies opinion about Erika bringing a three piece glam squad with her.
> Did they get to stay in the same hotel, or somewhere cheaper?
> Does that fancy hotel have regular rooms?
> 
> 
> And what do they get to do, just hang around and wait for any moment Erika needs glamming up?
> I did notice that Erika didn't seem to be wearing any make-up at the caftan party - maybe the squad hadn't arrived yet.
> 
> Still not likingEileen much. As mentioned, that was a weird choice of outfits for a long flight - it looked tight and not very comfortable.
> 
> And she seemed like she wanted to throw Lisa R under the bus by bringing up their conversation on the beach.



I think her plane outfit was awful and her caftan wasn't so good either. She would have looked so much better in a green or turquoise color. I thought Rinna looked the best in the caftan. LVP looked good, too.


----------



## horse17

Allisonfaye said:


> I think it's a wig. I think so because of how it really never changes much. And you do have to wash and style a wig so it can differ in how it appears from one wash to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> I think her plane outfit was awful and her caftan wasn't so good either. She would have looked so much better in a green or turquoise color. I thought Rinna looked the best in the caftan. LVP looked good, too.


 I agree..I LOVED Rinnas dress..the print, color, everything..beautiful...I do not believe she wears a wig


----------



## Tropigal3

Allisonfaye said:


> I was looking at Zelweger the other day because she is promoting her new movie (the one where she has a baby at 47??) and it said she had some procedure called ultatherpay that heats your fat from the inside and it can totally change your eyes. Many people in the reviews said it destroyed their face. They said Courtney Cox and Jada Pinkett had it, too.



Wow really?  Her eyes look WAY different, looks more like an eyelid lift because she used to have very hooded eyes.  I had Ultherapy done a couple of years ago and my face didn't look that different at all.  It's pricy and doesn't last very long for what I paid, like maybe a year for me.  Wouldn't do it again, I found it too painful ouch!  I've learned to live with my wrinkles.


----------



## imgg

Brandi should not be talking about wigs when she obviously wears extensions herself.


----------



## ExBagHag

Watching WWHL with Erika.  Holy new eye work.


----------



## Bagbug

Hey where does everybody go on Twitter?  I see there is no RHOBH certified handle.


----------



## AEGIS

who cares if  Lisa wears a wig? they're in BH the land of the falsity


----------



## caitlin1214

Brandi, apparently. But given how she feels about Lisa R, she'll choose something about her and just pick on it.


----------



## katran26

ExBagHag said:


> Watching WWHL with Erika.  Holy new eye work.



YES! I thought she looked really different but couldn't figure out what the heck she did


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> I agree..I LOVED Rinnas dress..the print, color, everything..beautiful...I do not believe she wears a wig



Thats what I initially thought too, but I find it odd you never see her scalp.


----------



## Nahreen

I enjoy watching them go on these luxurious trips. It is a good time for me to check out the lovely hotels and beaches. Me and hubby love to travel and it gives us hotel tips.


----------



## guccimamma

now i want someone to ask lisa about her wig.

maybe she can take it off and throw it on the floor, or at yolanda.


----------



## GoGlam

What a hustler!

I am shopping for decor for one of my friends' bridal showers... Lisa Vanderpump also now sells housewares.  Her products are available in multiple stores including Bed Bath & Beyond.


----------



## chowlover2

GoGlam said:


> What a hustler!
> 
> I am shopping for decor for one of my friends' bridal showers... Lisa Vanderpump also now sells housewares.  Her products are available in multiple stores including Bed Bath & Beyond.




And pet stuff too! Love Lisa, and admire her work ethic!


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> And pet stuff too! Love Lisa, and admire her work ethic!



Don't they just allow a manufacturer to use their name and for that they get a pay cheque?  The way ***** "sold" water and business suits&#8230; fragrance too.

They all sell their names, these days.


----------



## guccimamma

lisa managed to get a show entirely about her restaurants...

she's the queen of all of them!  let them talk about her, she's taking it all to the bank.


----------



## Graw

Exactly!


----------



## Tivo

Lisa Rinna is the shadiest, most conniving and manipulative of them all. I've gotten tha vibe since her first season. 

Lisa Vanderpump is a BOSS. And has been since day 1.


----------



## Tivo

GoGlam said:


> What a hustler!
> 
> I am shopping for decor for one of my friends' bridal showers... Lisa Vanderpump also now sells housewares.  Her products are available in multiple stores including Bed Bath & Beyond.


Lisa has been "selling" a lifestyle since the beginning. I would buy her brand.


----------



## GoGlam

chowlover2 said:


> And pet stuff too! Love Lisa, and admire her work ethic!




Me too!



Tivo said:


> Lisa has been "selling" a lifestyle since the beginning. I would buy her brand.




Some of the stuff was cute!


----------



## GoGlam

I watched Erika on WWHL. When she gets excited, or maybe a little unsure of her surroundings, her voice goes up to a high pitch that becomes unbearable for the ears.  She was shrieking most of the show!


----------



## Jayne1

GoGlam said:


> I watched Erika on WWHL. When she gets excited, or maybe a little unsure of her surroundings, her voice goes up to a high pitch that becomes unbearable for the ears.  She was shrieking most of the show!



Is this on line somewhere?  I want to see this. lol


----------



## GoGlam

Jayne1 said:


> Is this on line somewhere?  I want to see this. lol




I think they might have an after show on BravoTV's website


----------



## bisousx

Just saw this on the Bravo blog.

Looking at all her old photos, I don't think she's had a crap ton of surgery. She looks so dang innocent in all these photos.

Her and Tom don't look as mismatched as they do now. Maybe because she prefers the quintessential BH golddigger look these days.

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...rika-girardi/item/10790606?embed=node-1096991


----------



## labelwhore04

^Wow, she looks so normal, like she could be a soccer mom and not a Beverly Hills golddigger. It's funny that she actually looks younger now than in those pics. She's very naturally pretty though.


----------



## Crystalina

bisousx said:


> Just saw this on the Bravo blog.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all her old photos, I don't think she's had a crap ton of surgery. She looks so dang innocent in all these photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Her and Tom don't look as mismatched as they do now. Maybe because she prefers the quintessential BH golddigger look these days.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...rika-girardi/item/10790606?embed=node-1096991




I think they both look really cute in these pictures! 

I definitely preferred her look before plastic surgery.


----------



## GoGlam

Tom has lost some weight! Good for him!


----------



## Jayne1

GoGlam said:


> I think they might have an after show on BravoTV's website



No, not for Canada.


----------



## caitlin1214

Two things: 

1) Lisa V is the queen 



2) Lisa Rinna Shuts Down Brandi Glanville's "Wig" Comments with Help from Caroline Stansbury 


Brandi Glanville made her triumphant return to The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills in the latest episode of the season, and she had more than a few words for Lisa Rinna. The RHOBH actress previously had a bone to pick with Yolanda Hadid about going to lunch with Brandi and Kim Richards but then skipping out on Erika Girardi's dinner party later that night. 

When Yolanda relayed this information to Brandi, she let Lisa have it. "I think that wig glue is going to her brain, and she needs to check herself," Brandi said.

Of course, Lisa's short shag 'do is her signature look, so it's no surprise that she would fire back at Brandi for her comments. However, she didn't do so with words but with a little demo with her new friend, Ladies of London's Caroline Stanbury. As you can see in the below pic, Caroline took a little tug at Lisa's mane, and it looks like it's the real deal. "#wig? I think not," Caroline confirmed.

http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/lisa-rinna-hair-shuts-down-brandi-glanville-wig-comments


----------



## ExBagHag

bisousx said:


> Just saw this on the Bravo blog.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at all her old photos, I don't think she's had a crap ton of surgery. She looks so dang innocent in all these photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Her and Tom don't look as mismatched as they do now. Maybe because she prefers the quintessential BH golddigger look these days.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...rika-girardi/item/10790606?embed=node-1096991




I disagree - she has had a lot of work done.  She was much prettier back then before the bleached hair and Barbie look took over.  You gotta love her for seeming like she doesn't care but she kinda loses that credibility with her keep quiet look good wifey position.   Kills it for me.


----------



## sgj99

ExBagHag said:


> I disagree - she has had a lot of work done.  She was much prettier back then before the bleached hair and Barbie look took over.  You gotta love her for seeming like she doesn't care but she kinda loses that credibility with her keep quiet look good wifey position.   Kills it for me.



i think she looked prettier in the older pictures too.  she looks to "manufactured" now.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> i think she looked prettier in the older pictures too.  she looks to "manufactured" now.




Agreed!


----------



## bisousx

I prefer her look now. More fun and OTT. But I wouldn't mind looking as good as she does makeup free either.


----------



## coconutsboston

ExBagHag said:


> I disagree - she has had a lot of work done.  She was much prettier back then before the bleached hair and Barbie look took over.  You gotta love her for seeming like she doesn't care but she kinda loses that credibility with her keep quiet look good wifey position.   Kills it for me.




I had to go through far too many of the pictures to figure out that the person was Erika.


----------



## Jayne1

She looks younger now and he looks a lot older but in this picture, they looked like a real couple.


----------



## nastasja

They look a lot alike in that pic. Like father & daughter.


----------



## sgj99

killerlife said:


> They look a lot alike in that pic. Like father & daughter.


----------



## Jayne1

killerlife said:


> They look a lot alike in that pic. Like father & daughter.



You're right!


----------



## pinky7129

He looked a lot more handsome with some meat on his bones!


----------



## Jayne1

pinky7129 said:


> He looked a lot more handsome with some meat on his bones!



He did not as sickly, almost.


----------



## Crystalina

pinky7129 said:


> He looked a lot more handsome with some meat on his bones!




I totally agree!


----------



## Suzie

Jayne1 said:


> She looks younger now and he looks a lot older but in this picture, they looked like a real couple.



They look very happy. He looks really old now, like 20 or so years older, seems they are quite cold to one another now.


----------



## cdtracing

pinky7129 said:


> He looked a lot more handsome with some meat on his bones!



Yes, I agree.  He looked so much better...more robust & healthier.  She was quite pretty before all the blonde & alter ego took over.  I still think her skin is gorgeous!


----------



## GoGlam

Erika's makeup looked terrible in the desert. It smudged or leaked and she look like something from a horror film.


----------



## Graw

Eileen has a problem with Lisa Vanderpump so she forces Lisa Rinna to voice her qualms out in the open with Lisa Vanderpump so Eileen isn't the only one? Eileen is manipulative as well.  Eileen is manipulating Rinna! RInna confided in her and Eileen is exploiting her feelings.


----------



## GoGlam

Graw said:


> Eileen has a problem with Lisa Vanderpump so she forces Lisa Rinna to voice her qualms out in the open with Lisa Vanderpump so Eileen isn't the only one? Eileen is manipulative as well.  Eileen is manipulating Rinna! RInna confided in her and Eileen is exploiting her feelings.




Yep.  All Eileen talks about is Lisa VP.  She's obsessed. It's really too much now.


----------



## lucywife

I wish Rinna would just let it go, she was the one "upset" and "enraged" and started the Munchausen gossip, last year she said that Kim scares the sh*t out of her, this season it's Yo's turn. She knows she's going down at the reunion and she wants to drag Lisa V into her mess to deflect. She's the worst.


----------



## krissa

I haven't watched since the soul cycle episode, but I don't understand wtf js going on. Are these ladies so afraid to just say flat out I have an issue with you, instead of waiting to be in the safety of a group. So lame. If someone pulled that nonsense on me, I would walk away too. 

Granted, LVP is my fave, but all these seasons and she's so smart to never get caught on camera?


----------



## caitlin1214

No new episode tonight (at least for me in Canada, anyway). Slice said they were having technical issues so it didn't air.


----------



## ExBagHag

What these ladies will do to keep a storyline going.  What a snooze fest.  Lisa Rinna is exhausting with all of her score keeping.  What a bore.


----------



## pquiles

Lisa had me cracking up... "She's like a dog with a bone...Grrrr!"


----------



## Tropigal3

GoGlam said:


> Erika's makeup looked terrible in the desert. It smudged or leaked and she look like something from a horror film.



Yes!  Good grief it looked horrid!


----------



## lucywife

I figured she must be going for bedouin princess sort of look with her overdone eye makeup, but that looked more like walking dead.


----------



## lp640

Yea, i'm over these birds.
On to the next franchise.


----------



## pjhm

lucywife said:


> I wish Rinna would just let it go, she was the one "upset" and "enraged" and started the Munchausen gossip, last year she said that Kim scares the sh*t out of her, this season it's Yo's turn. She knows she's going down at the reunion and she wants to drag Lisa V into her mess to deflect. She's the worst.




Agree! Rinna and Eileen are both low brows and can't keep up with LVP, Kyle & Erika, so they have to stir up the pot to be relevant. It's much ado about nothing.


----------



## pjhm

ExBagHag said:


> What these ladies will do to keep a storyline going.  What a snooze fest.  Lisa Rinna is exhausting with all of her score keeping.  What a bore.


 Couldn't agree more! So superficial-she brought up the subject over and over again.
 Rinna has a bone to pick with Yolanda and trying to make herself look innocent. Rinna's not the sharpest knife in the drawer, and she shares that characteristic with Eileen.


----------



## pjhm

GoGlam said:


> Erika's makeup looked terrible in the desert. It smudged or leaked and she look like something from a horror film.


Yes, but she looked beautiful in all the other scenes-don't know what happened in the desert, but it wasn't pretty.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

caitlin1214 said:


> No new episode tonight (at least for me in Canada, anyway). Slice said they were having technical issues so it didn't air.



The new episode aired at midnight EST.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes!  Good grief it looked horrid!



I cannot believe she allowed to be filmed looking like that or no cast or crew advised her to fix her makeup! I supposed it all melted and she did not have the tools or makeup on her to fix that hot mess that exploded on her face!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm over Lisa & Eileen


----------



## TaylorEsq

I think Erika's eye makeup looked very harsh for daytime but at dinner it looked dramatic and pretty.  Erika is beautiful and I find her to be the most real out of all the women.  She seems pretty true to herself and comfortable in her own skin.  I love the fact that you actually see her eating when the rest of the women are going at each other over absolutely nothing.  She's not going to let those *****es ruin a good meal!  Love her!


----------



## katran26

GoGlam said:


> Erika's makeup looked terrible in the desert. It smudged or leaked and she look like something from a horror film.



Oh dear God yes!!! She looked horrible. It was all over the place. Her glam squad majorly messed up.


----------



## GoGlam

TaylorEsq said:


> I think Erika's eye makeup looked very harsh for daytime but at dinner it looked dramatic and pretty.  Erika is beautiful and I find her to be the most real out of all the women.  She seems pretty true to herself and comfortable in her own skin.  I love the fact that you actually see her eating when the rest of the women are going at each other over absolutely nothing.  She's not going to let those *****es ruin a good meal!  Love her!




I think after seeing herself on camera (she's a beautiful woman, but not the thinnest) she went on a drastic diet and stopped eating.  On WWHL she looked about 15 lbs thinner.  It happens to most of these women on reality shows.


----------



## katran26

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm over Lisa & Eileen



Ugh, same here, they were just itching for drama. 

I think that Kyle has bigger issues to deal with - she was right, this stuff is so petty, enough. Move on to the next topic.


----------



## Rouge H

Lisa Rinna needs to go bye bye, can't stand watching her.


----------



## Cc1213

sgj99 said:


> i think she looked prettier in the older pictures too.  she looks to "manufactured" now.




She's just looks different. I actually think her and Tom look so happy in those pictures!


----------



## dribbelina

I think this is the most boring season ever or maybe i'm just tired of watching middle aged women moan about nothing...


----------



## Tropigal3

TaylorEsq said:


> I think Erika's eye makeup looked very harsh for daytime but at dinner it looked dramatic and pretty.  Erika is beautiful and I find her to be the most real out of all the women.  She seems pretty true to herself and comfortable in her own skin.  I love the fact that you actually see her eating when the rest of the women are going at each other over absolutely nothing.  She's not going to let those *****es ruin a good meal!  Love her!



It was too much for daytime, but I actually thought it looked awful at dinner.  It was better left for Halloween.


----------



## caitlin1214

WillstarveforLV said:


> The new episode aired at midnight EST.



Thanks! I checked and they had a rebroadcast this afternoon. I recorded it, and am watching it now. 





Kyle's wetsuit dance was funny. (And the green beaded bikini top she had underneath was cute.)


----------



## caitlin1214

I could see how someone's feelings could be hurt if they say they're not feeling well enough to make it to dinner, but you see pictures of them with Brandi at lunch that day. 

To be enraged about it is so high school, like, "Why are you hanging out with them if you know I'm mad at them?". 

Also, the only person whose feelings should have been hurt by that at all was Erika (because it was her dinner) and they weren't.


----------



## lucywife

caitlin1214 said:


> To be enraged about it is so high school, like, "Why are you hanging out with them if you know I'm mad at them?".


Pretty much. I don't know if she's acting for the show or she really is that infantile. Eileen with her hurt feelings is in the same category, just let it go.


----------



## slang

caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks! I checked and they had a rebroadcast this afternoon. I recorded it, and am watching it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle's wetsuit dance was funny. (And the green beaded bikini top she had underneath was cute.)



Kyle getting into that wetsuit was funny! As a person who has worn a wetsuit only 1 time, I hated putting it on, I was way worse than Kyle. Thankfully me getting into it wasn't taped for broadcast!


----------



## caitlin1214

WillstarveforLV said:


> I cannot believe she allowed to be filmed looking like that or no cast or crew advised her to fix her makeup! I supposed it all melted and she did not have the tools or makeup on her to fix that hot mess that exploded on her face!



So that wasn't heavy makeup, that was makeup that melted in the heat, right? 

She must have some Erika Jayne stage makeup. She should have worn that to the desert. Then she wouldn't look so smudgy.


----------



## caitlin1214

It's odd, these women have more money than Roxy from Rich Kids of Beverly Hills. I was more irritated with her bargaining than I was with these ladies bargaining in Dubai. 

Maybe because they weren't obnoxious about it. 




Kyle just asked who naps when they're on vacation. I do. When I was in London, I found that a nap just before dinner resets my clock. Then I don't get jet lag.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sorry, running commentary here: Lisa R seems to be the one to want to find other people to blame for her Munchhausen talk. She was the one that brought it up and talked about it ad nauseum. Just because people listen to her doesn't make them accomplices.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Brandi looks insane. What has she done to her face and lips?


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE: Lawyer husband of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Erika Jayne sued over claims he swindled clients out of $130 MILLION won in a class action lawsuit on behalf of Lockheed employees
Thomas Girardi, 76, has been named in federal lawsuit along with his law firm Girardi-Keese
Court documents claim Girardi used $130 million he won for clients in a class action suit for personal and unreleased business debts
Girardi helped employees of Lockheed Corporation win a legal battle between 1992 and 2001 over chemical exposure
Plaintiff Paul Kranich is seeking damages in the amount of $50 million for being swindled out of millions from the settlement
Erika Jayne, 44, and 76-year-old Girardi have been married for 17 years and live in a 1920s-era Pasadena, California mansion
He worked  with Erin Brockovich in the case against Pacific Gas & Electric


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...S-won-class-action-lawsuit.html#ixzz44QIs8cxo


----------



## sydgirl

COPENHAGEN said:


> Brandi looks insane. What has she done to her face and lips?
> 
> View attachment 3315786



Brow lift? Looks like too much lip fillers too... shes ageing herself with all these procedures


----------



## COPENHAGEN

sydgirl said:


> Brow lift? Looks like too much lip fillers too... shes ageing herself with all these procedures


Must be! She's also about to get the Adrienne Maloof cat eye  And so true she looks 15 years older now compared to when she was on last season.


----------



## girlonthecoast

COPENHAGEN said:


> Brandi looks insane. What has she done to her face and lips?
> 
> View attachment 3315786


She's starting to look like Faye Resnick


----------



## sydgirl

girlonthecoast said:


> She's starting to look like Faye Resnick



&#128514; omg when i hear that name i always think of LVP calling her the orangutan!
And yes starting to look like Adrienne & Fayes overdone faces...


----------



## lucywife

caitlin1214 said:


> Sorry, running commentary here: Lisa R seems to be the one to want to find other people to blame for her Munchhausen talk. She was the one that brought it up and talked about it ad nauseum. Just because people listen to her doesn't make them accomplices.


 exactly right. Same with all of them (especially Eileen and Lisa R) investigating WHO told Yo what was said about her kids.


----------



## lucywife

COPENHAGEN said:


> Brandi looks insane.


 I laughed when she said that Lisa R needs to eat some food.


----------



## imgg

COPENHAGEN said:


> Brandi looks insane. What has she done to her face and lips?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315786




She's done everything at least once facelift, nose job, brow and eye lifts. Criminal!


----------



## cdtracing

COPENHAGEN said:


> Brandi looks insane. What has she done to her face and lips?
> 
> View attachment 3315786



She's getting that plastic embalmed look.  I don't know if she's had a brow lift but what ever she's had, it's way too much!  Her mouth looks wonky too, like she went overboard on the fillers.  This is just going to age her more.


----------



## cdtracing

girlonthecoast said:


> She's starting to look like Faye Resnick



:lolots::lolots::lolots:



sydgirl said:


> &#55357;&#56834; omg when i hear that name i always think of LVP calling her the orangutan!
> And yes starting to look like Adrienne & Fayes overdone faces...



:lolots: The orangutan comment cracks me up!!
I agree.   She is starting to look like Adrienne & Faye!!!  Overdone, waxy, & plastic.


----------



## coconutsboston

dribbelina said:


> I think this is the most boring season ever or maybe i'm just tired of watching middle aged women moan about nothing...


I've found it super boring as well.  I don't know when I checked out, but I haven't seen any recent episodes and don't particularly care to.


----------



## pjhm

coconutsboston said:


> I've found it super boring as well.  I don't know when I checked out, but I haven't seen any recent episodes and don't particularly care to.


They really do moan about nothing-and stew over it for months, that's the sick part. Understand why you and others checked out-I'm about to join.


----------



## cdtracing

I have gotten to the point that I'm only watching the show when it's on rerun & then the sound is muted.  I'm really only interested in their clothes, jewelry, houses, vacays, ect.  I don't care to listen to them hash, rehash, regurgitate, & rehash again all these totally insignificant things that they get irritated over.  With so much else going on in the world, their bit@hing & complaining makes them look self centered & petty. All of the Housewives franchises have come to this & they're really not enjoyable to watch anymore.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Lawyer husband of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Erika Jayne sued over claims he swindled clients out of $130 MILLION won in a class action lawsuit on behalf of Lockheed employees
> Thomas Girardi, 76, has been named in federal lawsuit along with his law firm Girardi-Keese
> Court documents claim Girardi used $130 million he won for clients in a class action suit for personal and unreleased business debts
> Girardi helped employees of Lockheed Corporation win a legal battle between 1992 and 2001 over chemical exposure
> Plaintiff Paul Kranich is seeking damages in the amount of $50 million for being swindled out of millions from the settlement
> Erika Jayne, 44, and 76-year-old Girardi have been married for 17 years and live in a 1920s-era Pasadena, California mansion
> He worked  with Erin Brockovich in the case against Pacific Gas & Electric
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...S-won-class-action-lawsuit.html#ixzz44QIs8cxo



Well, that's interesting. 

Class action suits never seem to pay off for the victims.  Most of the money goes to the lawyers and other expenditures. I read there are other cases against Girardi's firm, too.


----------



## bisousx

krissa said:


> I haven't watched since the soul cycle episode, but I don't understand wtf js going on. Are these ladies so afraid to just say flat out I have an issue with you, instead of waiting to be in the safety of a group. So lame. If someone pulled that nonsense on me, I would walk away too.
> 
> Granted, LVP is my fave, but all these seasons and she's so smart to never get caught on camera?



She got caught in the last episode.


----------



## beekmanhill

pjhm said:


> They really do moan about nothing-and stew over it for months, that's the sick part. Understand why you and others checked out-I'm about to join.



I get the feeling Eileen and Rinna are just following the script they've been given like the actresses they are.  The producers really need to step up the plot lines if this franchise is going to keep going.  It is very stale.


----------



## swags

I watched the recent episode and am unclear what Lisa V got caught in. Was it saying something about Lisa R dragging Kyle into it?  I guess Rhinna's mad because they all think Yolanda may be exaggerating her illness but because Lisa R said Munchausen she is going to get scolded more by Yolanda? 
It was the dumbest thing ever! Eileen looked so foolish jumping in about her affair again. At this point Eileen is the one bringing up her affair over and over.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still don't understand what they were arguing about. All this he said, she said is juvenile and confusing. They went all the way to Dubsi to sit and rehash old stuff

Eileen needs to just calm down!  The affair/cheating hit a nerve, but to bring it up again and cry because she didn't get an apology is just dumb!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Erieka's extensions look cheap. She should get ring of the ring extensions and get sew-in, use clip ins or have TokyoStylz make her a realistic lace front


----------



## pjhm

beekmanhill said:


> I get the feeling Eileen and Rinna are just following the script they've been given like the actresses they are.  The producers really need to step up the plot lines if this franchise is going to keep going.  It is very stale.



I think you are right about this. Why else milk this petty stuff? Guess there's nothing else to discuss.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> I* get the feeling Eileen and Rinna are just following the script they've been given like the actresses they are.*  The producers really need to step up the plot lines if this franchise is going to keep going.  It is very stale.



I think so too!


----------



## bisousx

swags said:


> I watched the recent episode and am unclear what Lisa V got caught in. Was it saying something about Lisa R dragging Kyle into it?  I guess Rhinna's mad because they all think Yolanda may be exaggerating her illness but because Lisa R said Munchausen she is going to get scolded more by Yolanda?
> It was the dumbest thing ever! Eileen looked so foolish jumping in about her affair again. At this point Eileen is the one bringing up her affair over and over.



I know right, who cares at this point. But to sum it up:

Rinna appeared to be the "shoot the messenger" scapegoat for discussing Munchausen's. She was tired of being the only person blamed for gossiping about Yolanda, because she was hiding information to protect her friends --- until now.

During the Munchausen scene at Vanderpump's, Rinna says that Vanderpump ran after her and told Rinna to throw Kyle under the bus, whenever Rinna was going to confess to Yolanda about gossiping.

Kyle confirmed that minutes later (after Rinna left) Vanderpump said something very odd; Vanderpump warned Kyle that Rinna might throw her under the bus. Kyle knew this was a shady thing to say on Vanderpump's part and confirmed that to Rinna. 

This is the first time that Vanderpump has been caught causing drama. It's like so far into the season and everyone's tired of hearing the pointless drama from everyone, but that's the gist of what happened.


----------



## swags

bisousx said:


> I know right, who cares at this point. But to sum it up:
> 
> Rinna appeared to be the "shoot the messenger" scapegoat for discussing Munchausen's. She was tired of being the only person blamed for gossiping about Yolanda, because she was hiding information to protect her friends --- until now.
> 
> During the Munchausen scene at Vanderpump's, Rinna says that Vanderpump ran after her and told Rinna to throw Kyle under the bus, whenever Rinna was going to confess to Yolanda about gossiping.
> 
> Kyle confirmed that minutes later (after Rinna left) Vanderpump said something very odd; Vanderpump warned Kyle that Rinna might throw her under the bus. Kyle knew this was a shady thing to say on Vanderpump's part and confirmed that to Rinna.
> 
> This is the first time that Vanderpump has been caught causing drama. It's like so far into the season and everyone's tired of hearing the pointless drama from everyone, but that's the gist of what happened.



Thanks! You would think I didn't sit through the entire episode but I did. Kept zoning out while watching.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

beekmanhill said:


> I get the feeling Eileen and Rinna are just following the script they've been given like the actresses they are.  The producers really need to step up the plot lines if this franchise is going to keep going.  It is very stale.


Yes! I agree. I just can't watch it anymore - now I skip most of the scenes that involve either Lisa R or Eileen speaking. They annoy me completely. This show has gotten so bad!


----------



## Tropigal3

beekmanhill said:


> I get the feeling Eileen and Rinna are just following the script they've been given like the actresses they are.  The producers really need to step up the plot lines if this franchise is going to keep going.  It is very stale.



ITA!  Especially with Rinna, she seems the type to enjoy keeping drama alive.   In real life, the average person wouldn't be bringing it up over and over and over again.  Dragging it on like this is ridiculous and tiring.


----------



## cdtracing

Tropigal3 said:


> ITA!  Especially with Rinna, she seems the type to enjoy keeping drama alive.   In real life, the average person wouldn't be bringing it up over and over and over again.  Dragging it on like this is ridiculous and tiring.



+1


----------



## caitlin1214

It's ironic that Elaine is following a script, because her tagline at the beginning is something like, "I may be an actress, but that doesn't mean I'll follow your script."


----------



## Michele26

Lisa Rinna's on QVC showcasing her apparel collection.


----------



## floatinglili

LisaR and Eileen seem as dumb as a bunch of rocks. The premise that Lisa VP urged LisaR to throw Kyle under the bus seems utterly bizarre, it seems a misunderstanding because the scenario doesn't make adult sense. Is it on tape? Conveniently not I guess because otherwise there would not be this 'drama'. 
No wonder Lisa VP rolls her eyes from time to time, imagine being stuck in that circus with those clowns. 
Erika is amusing me greatly with her shady competitive glam squad. Lol. Now I've seen her early photos I understand and can clearly see the inner 'try hard'. Dusty, indeed! 

Loving all the glamour though, plenty of eye candy in the Dubai episodes. Loved erika's tusk earrings. The Mohawk braid was cool - very mad max - but the black eye makeup turned out to be too much on camera.


----------



## rockhollow

The Beverly Hills ladies used to be the best of these housewife show, but like so many, the shine is gone.

If these ladies keep arguing about the same ole thing, I don't know if I can stand it.
On and on about 'who said what?'
Do they really have nothing else to discuss but Yo and her illness - and if it needs to be labeled.
Yo is milking this illness - whatever it is - for all she's worth. The endless rehashing of it, just keep it going.

Eileen really is like a dog with a bone - can she not leave it alone? Yes, LisaV did give her a bit of a hard time over the details of her marriage/divorce.
But when is it enough?
Eileen is now using LisaR to keep the whole thing going.

Kyle was so upset and did not want to continue to pursue to minute details about Yo. Why couldn't they just let it drop.
For once, I agreed with Erika, to just let it drop and find something new for discussion.

But I have to admit, at dinner, that's the most  uncomfortable  I have ever seen LisaV.
I think she participated in the talk about Yo, and just didn't want to admit it, or didn't remember the details.
Also, I think she is seldom without Ken (something I was quite surprised at) - her most stanch supporter - and felt it. He always comes to her support.
She is a queen bee and not used to people questioning her so much. I'm not saying it was right, but it's the way she rolls.

last note - Erika's make-up was horrid. For someone who has a 3 person glam squad, someone screwed up. I wonder if when she sees the taping, she's mortified. I hope it was because her make-up melted and not intentional.


----------



## Graw

Hmm, Giraldi said him being on the real housewife show is making him a target with regard to the 130 million dollar Lockheed settlement misappropriation of funds complaint.  I wonder if this will play out next season?  As private as Erica is, it likely won't... unless the ladies make it controversial.  The complaint mentions Toms aviation company and the tv/news showed several clips of Erica and friends on the plane.


----------



## LemonDrop

Besides Lisa VP you could drop these women down anywhere in the United States really. I don't feel like I am watching Beverly Hills glamorous anything. The more I watch this show, the more I like Lisa VP. She is the only sane one of the bunch. She is the only one who isn't acting and reacting on feelings every damn minute of the day. She is a successful business woman. She is smart and shrewd. I think the other women don't know how to handle that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can they just go back to the beautiful homes, closets, handbags and shoes?

All this catty behavior is a mess


----------



## Designerhbgirl

LemonDrop said:


> Besides Lisa VP you could drop these women down anywhere in the United States really. I don't feel like I am watching Beverly Hills glamorous anything. The more I watch this show, the more I like Lisa VP. She is the only sane one of the bunch. She is the only one who isn't acting and reacting on feelings every damn minute of the day. She is a successful business woman. She is smart and shrewd. I think the other women don't know how to handle that.


Agree! Well put.


----------



## TV_Buff

The show has lost my interest now - it's too focused on personal relationships (vendettas) than showing us their fabulous homes, lifestyles and toys ... it's just boring now.  And I'm sick to death of Yolanda's whining.

Aside from Kyle, they need to do a complete re-cast.  I know LVP has a huge fan base but I'm not one of them and I think the show could cope quite well without her.


----------



## Graw

It is a whine fest with too many vendettas.  I would not want Lisa Vanderpump  to leave. She's fabulous!


----------



## Nahreen

I like that Lisa brings the overklig the top fabulous home with a walk in closet bigger than my whole second floor, swans and that she is a good business woman ( = not inherited her wealth or just living off her DH)


----------



## Sassys

I am so confused by what exactly they are fighting about. Lisa R. Bought up munchausen to Lisa and Kyle and they sat there listening to her. Neither said anything. How the hell is that throwing Kyle under the bus or bunching up
Lisa R. Panties?


----------



## Sassys

Erika's new video
http://www.eonline.com/news/753399/erika-jayne-gives-zero-f-ks-in-her-how-many-music-video


----------



## Crystalina

Sassys said:


> Erika's new video
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/753399/erika-jayne-gives-zero-f-ks-in-her-how-many-music-video




Wow.

Ummmm...hmmm.....

I can't believe she'd put that out there.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> I am so confused by what exactly they are fighting about. Lisa R. Bought up munchausen to Lisa and Kyle and they sat there listening to her. Neither said anything. How the hell is that throwing Kyle under the bus or bunching up
> Lisa R. Panties?


 I think when Rinna started the Munchausen talk-the "people who asked her about Yo" were Kyle and Lisa V. I remember that Kyle made big eyes and said she never heard of Munchausen. Yet she knew what Münchausen syndrome was.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> Erika's new video


Speaking of desperation.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Erika's new video
> http://www.eonline.com/news/753399/erika-jayne-gives-zero-f-ks-in-her-how-many-music-video



Well...I could have done without that Lolita visual.  That looks like a serious cry for attention!


----------



## Graw

The whole munchausen fiasco makes Rinna and Eileen seem petty and crazy.  Poor Rinna can't let anything go.  The constant perseveration with Kim, Brandi and Yo is  annoying.  A woman can spend time with whomever she chooses!  I hope Rinna is able to move forward


----------



## ExBagHag

Sassys said:


> Erika's new video
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/753399/erika-jayne-gives-zero-f-ks-in-her-how-many-music-video




Wow.  Sweetie please.


----------



## JNH14

Sassys said:


> Erika's new video
> http://www.eonline.com/news/753399/erika-jayne-gives-zero-f-ks-in-her-how-many-music-video[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Nothing like seeing a 44 year old woman put herself out there like a slutty teenager...sad how far some women will go to get some attention.


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> Erika's new video
> http://www.eonline.com/news/753399/erika-jayne-gives-zero-f-ks-in-her-how-many-music-video


Wowza.


----------



## dribbelina

Sassys said:


> Erika's new video
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/753399/erika-jayne-gives-zero-f-ks-in-her-how-many-music-video




Freak of the week and this is really pathetic... Sad old lady[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> Erika's new video
> http://www.eonline.com/news/753399/erika-jayne-gives-zero-f-ks-in-her-how-many-music-video



Omg that was so embarassing. She needs to stop.


----------



## Sassys

dribbelina said:


> Freak of the week and this is really pathetic... Sad old lady[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



44yrs old is OLD???


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> 44yrs old is OLD???



That poster is probably like 18 years old. I thought anyone over 25 was old when I was young


----------



## imgg

Graw said:


> The whole munchausen fiasco makes Rinna and Eileen seem petty and crazy.  Poor Rinna can't let anything go.  The constant perseveration with Kim, Brandi and Yo is  annoying.  A woman can spend time with whomever she chooses!  I hope Rinna is able to move forward



Lisa R is like a toy you wind up and point in a direction and then watch out! I think anyone could influence her thoughts, it must suck not to be able to formulate your own opinions.  Eileen is the web weaver here.

Lisa R seems hypnotized by whatever Erika says to her, it's funny to watch...


----------



## dribbelina

44 yrs old for this behaviour and dress up is a bit over the hill....i think


----------



## horse17

most 20-30 year olds can only hope they look as good as Erika at 44....even though I don't get the whole Erika Jayne persona, I still like her....


----------



## rockhollow

imgg said:


> Lisa R is like a toy you wind up and point in a direction and then watch out! I think anyone could influence her thoughts, it must suck not to be able to formulate your own opinions.  Eileen is the web weaver here.
> 
> Lisa R seems hypnotized by whatever Erika says to her, it's funny to watch...



I agree, Lisa R wants to liked and belong so badly, she's willing to agree with pretty much anything anyone says, and then when someone says something else, she agrees with that.

And I also believe that Eileen know that, and winds LisaR up.
As I've said before, Eileen is used to being the star (being on the soap so long, I bet she's the OG on the set of the soap), and doesn't like that LVP seemingly didn't treat her that way, and has never gotten over it. So, she using LisaR.


Now that video of Erika's - for goodness sake - it was a total embarrassment for a woman her age!
If  I had seen someone like Miley doing that, even though it's not something I would enjoy, I would have understood.
It looked like a really desperate attention seeker from Erika.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> I think when Rinna started the Munchausen talk-the "people who asked her about Yo" were Kyle and Lisa V. I remember that Kyle made big eyes and said she never heard of Munchausen. Yet she knew what Münchausen syndrome was.



But when Lisa R. Bought it up st Lisa's house, she said people are talking about it and she engaged in the talk. She didn't say "oh remember when you two bought it up and I looked more into it. Lisa V and Kyle never bought up munchausen. Sitting there listening to her does not mean you started it.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> Sitting there listening to her does not mean you started it.


Of course, not. At least it wasn't filmed, so it's one Lisa's word against another.
That's what they are explaining to Lisa R., but she believes in her mind that it's the other way around because she finally figured that she doesn't want to be the insensitive one picking on Yolanda the Saint, not because it is insensitive and none of her business, but because she can't stand not being liked by the viewers. I laughed when she shamed Lisa V. because she "encouraged" Lisa R to speak up. How's that Lisa V's fault?


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> I agree, Lisa R wants to liked and belong so badly, she's willing to agree with pretty much anything anyone says, and then when someone says something else, she agrees with that.
> 
> And I also believe that Eileen know that, and winds LisaR up.
> As I've said before, Eileen is used to being the star (being on the soap so long, I bet she's the OG on the set of the soap), and doesn't like that LVP seemingly didn't treat her that way, and has never gotten over it. So, she using LisaR.
> 
> 
> Now that video of Erika's - for goodness sake - it was a total embarrassment for a woman her age!
> If  I had seen someone like Miley doing that, even though it's not something I would enjoy, I would have understood.
> It looked like a really desperate attention seeker from Erika.





lucywife said:


> Of course, not. At least it wasn't filmed, so it's one Lisa's word against another.
> That's what they are explaining to Lisa R., but she believes in her mind that it's the other way around because she finally figured that she doesn't want to be the insensitive one picking on Yolanda the Saint, not because it is insensitive and none of her business, but because she can't stand not being liked by the viewers. I laughed when she shamed Lisa V. because she "encouraged" Lisa R to speak up. How's that Lisa V's fault?


  Agreed.  Lisa's R whole argument was stupid.  

I think Eileen has unresolved mommy issues and is taking it out of LVP.  She so badly wants to take her down, but is only making more of an @ss out of herself.


----------



## slang

lucywife said:


> Of course, not. At least it wasn't filmed, so it's one Lisa's word against another.
> That's what they are explaining to Lisa R., but she believes in her mind that it's the other way around because she finally figured that she doesn't want to be the insensitive one picking on Yolanda the Saint, not because it is insensitive and none of her business, but because she can't stand not being liked by the viewers. I laughed when she shamed Lisa V. because she "encouraged" Lisa R to speak up. How's that Lisa V's fault?



Lisa R isn't trying to say that Kyle or Lisa V ever talked about Munchausen, that was all her. I think she is mad because Kyle & Lisa V talked about Yo's illness in relation to her Instagram pics etc. (which they have copped to) but yet it is Lisa R getting all the flack about talking about Yo when she claims all of them did.
There was apparently group texts in which all 3 questioned Yo. Lisa R talked about this briefly to Eileen on the beach & Lisa V confirmed this in her blog saying she brought it up at the reunion b/c it was actually Lisa R who started all the texts although her & Kyle did participate.
Lisa R is an idiot, if she didn't want the "munchausen" talk to come out she shouldn't have ratted herself out. That conversation was with her hairdresser and off camera so none of the ladies would have known about it until she brought it up herself.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> But when Lisa R. Bought it up st Lisa's house, she said people are talking about it and she engaged in the talk. She didn't say "oh remember when you two bought it up and I looked more into it. Lisa V and Kyle never bought up munchausen. Sitting there listening to her does not mean you started it.



From what I understand from Lisa R's social media and blogs. Lisa R had a conversation off camera with her hairdresser where they talked about Yo having munchausen. Lisa R then told Lisa V about the conversation (off camera) and Lisa R says Lisa V encouraged her to discuss it on camera.
The conversation that then happened on camera included the 3 of them although Kyle didn't know about it ahead of time, Lisa V did but didn't have anything to do with the original discussion.
Lisa R admitted in her blogs the munchausen talk was all her & her hairdresser (not Kyle & Lisa V) but says all 3 did talk about Yo's illness and her instagram posts.

I'm embarrassed I half understand this stupid fight


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> Lisa R isn't trying to say that Kyle or Lisa V ever talked about Munchausen, that was all her. I think she is mad because Kyle & Lisa V talked about Yo's illness in relation to her Instagram pics etc. (which they have copped to) but yet it is Lisa R getting all the flack about talking about Yo when she claims all of them did.
> There was apparently group texts in which all 3 questioned Yo. Lisa R talked about this briefly to Eileen on the beach & Lisa V confirmed this in her blog saying she brought it up at the reunion b/c it was actually Lisa R who started all the texts although her & Kyle did participate.
> Lisa R is an idiot, if she didn't want the "munchausen" talk to come out she shouldn't have ratted herself out. That conversation was with her hairdresser and off camera so none of the ladies would have known about it until she brought it up herself.



Wow, now there is a hairdresser involved. Inquiring minds want to know. I think she's lying, but never mind. 
Lisa R was very vocal about it, more than anybody else, at least on camera, she is also enraged, scared, and uncomfortable for reasons beyond my comprehension


----------



## slang

lucywife said:


> Wow, now there is a hairdresser involved. Inquiring minds want to know. I think she's lying, but never mind.
> Lisa R was very vocal about it, more than anybody else, at least on camera, she is also enraged, scared, and uncomfortable for reasons beyond my comprehension



Yes Lisa R was very vocal about it which is why I don't get why she is blaming Kyle & Lisa V for this info getting out. They never ratted her out, she ratted herself out about the munchausen talk by bringing it up on camera. The original conversation was with her hairdresser off camera so no one needed to know. She is just an idiot that she did this to herself and now has none to blame but herself.
Maybe that is why she is so enraged - because she threw herself under the bus


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> Yes Lisa R was very vocal about it which is why I don't get why she is blaming Kyle & Lisa V for this info getting out. They never ratted her out, she ratted herself out about the munchausen talk by bringing it up on camera. The original conversation was with her hairdresser off camera so no one needed to know. She is just an idiot that she did this to herself and now has none to blame but herself.
> *Maybe that is why she is so enraged - because she threw herself under the bus *





Too funny, that she throws herself under the bus.
Poor LisaR, she want to be so liked and just continues to put her foot into her mouth. She really needs to think a bit before she speaks.
Saying she was 'outraged' by the  Instagram image of Yo - another example of speaking without thinking.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I am noticing Kyle's face seems to be changing more, especially around her mouth. Not in a good way.


----------



## guccimamma

slang said:


> From what I understand from Lisa R's social media and blogs.* Lisa R had a conversation off camera with her hairdresser *where they talked about Yo having munchausen. Lisa R then told Lisa V about the conversation (off camera) and Lisa R says Lisa V encouraged her to discuss it on camera.
> 
> I'm embarrassed I half understand this stupid fight



this mystery hairdresser kind of transitions into the issue of whether she wears a wig....

we need to find the hairdresser.


----------



## Crystalina

guccimamma said:


> this mystery hairdresser kind of transitions into the issue of whether she wears a wig....
> 
> 
> 
> we need to find the hairdresser.




Doesn't Lisa Rinna get her hair done by Chaz Dean?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAArF-lPrZ4/


----------



## guccimamma

Crystalina said:


> Doesn't Lisa Rinna get her hair done by Chaz Dean?



the guy who doesn't want you to wash your hair?

i know it works for many, but

that just gives my naturally oily hair the heebie jeebies.


----------



## slang

Crystalina said:


> Doesn't Lisa Rinna get her hair done by Chaz Dean?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAArF-lPrZ4/



In her blog, Lisa outs her hairdresser (who she had the Münchausen talk with) as Faye Woods.
Way to go Lisa, giving the name of someone not in the show and can't defend herself!


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> In her blog, Lisa outs her hairdresser (who she had the Münchausen talk with) as Faye Woods.
> Way to go Lisa, giving the name of someone not in the show and can't defend herself!


Nice. As we all know by now that is typical Lisa Rinna. Blames everyone and their brother for her big mouth.


----------



## Tivo

Lisa R is a snake and an instigator. I peeped her game last season.


----------



## Tivo

Nahreen said:


> I like that Lisa brings the overklig the top fabulous home with a walk in closet bigger than my whole second floor, swans and that she is a good business woman ( = not inherited her wealth or just living off her DH)


And the thing is restaurants go belly up all the time. The fact that hers are thriving is boss status.


----------



## Tropigal3

dribbelina said:


> 44 yrs old for this behaviour and dress up is a bit over the hill....i think



So true! Plus the song/singing is awful imo.


Regarding Lisa R., I saw her on tv selling her stuff, the hostess told her they just loved her on RHoBH.  I wondered what they REALLY thought and if she admits that she does it to add drama to the show.


----------



## slang

Yawn - that filler bit of Yo, Kim & Brandi having a picnic. 

Those t-shirts from Brandi were horrible, I would have thrown mine out as soon as I got home...


----------



## forever.elise

Omg Kim is so f'd up! She fell over and ruined Yolo's ostrich clutch![emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## lucywife

forever.elise said:


> Omg Kim is so f'd up! She fell over and ruined Yolo's ostrich clutch![emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


Yes, that was horrible, it's Loro Piana little number and cost a fortune. Ostrich is super durable though, so hopefully it survives.


----------



## swags

One of the only good things about this season, aside from the addition of Erika, has been no Brandi. Why are they ruining it?? 
As for the Tshirts how about "No longer on the show because we acted like nut jobs" ?


----------



## forever.elise

lucywife said:


> Yes, that was horrible, it's Loro Piana little number and cost a fortune. Ostrich is super durable though, so hopefully it survives.




Yeah, I was thinking the same thing about it being durable, and thanking God the juice was the same color as the bag!


----------



## caitlin1214

So, I'm new to this, but the ladies are luxury shopping. I would imagine their items would go over their allowed amount. 

What happens if they do? Do they just pay the taxes of it? (I think that's the case in Canada. And from watching Border Security, the items are oftentimes seized if they're not declared and are discovered by Customs in the luggage. The person gets them back once they pay a penalty for them.)


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't know if I'd taste camel if given the opportunity. (Which is weird, because I've had wild boar before.) I remember being in St. Maarten and trying to convince my dad to order goat because I wanted to taste some. (I didn't want to order it myself, because I wanted the duck.) 

He didn't go for that. He ordered fish instead.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sorry, I'm catching up, hence the running commentary:


Brandi has no social graces whatsoever. I can understand someone having a sense of humor about themselves and choosing that kind of t-shirt for themselves. That's fine. 

But it's REALLY not a good idea to make those as gifts for people, especially if you don't know their threshold when it comes to stuff like that. 


I know she didn't spill the juice, but I didn't like how flippant she was after Kim accidentally spilled it. Brandi, just a reminder, the correct response to juice on a bag is, "Oh, no! It was an accident. I hope it comes out, though" not "Good thing you're rich!"

Whether or not she can afford to have it cleaned/get a new one is so not the point.


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> Can they just go back to the beautiful homes, closets, handbags and shoes?
> 
> All this catty behavior is a mess



Amen!


----------



## floatinglili

caitlin1214 said:


> I don't know if I'd taste camel if given the opportunity. (Which is weird, because I've had wild boar before.) I remember being in St. Maarten and trying to convince my dad to order goat because I wanted to taste some. (I didn't want to order it myself, because I wanted the duck.)
> 
> He didn't go for that. He ordered fish instead.



Goat is delicious, you should try it some time!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

purseinsanity said:


> amen!


+1


----------



## CanuckBagLover

This was such a boring episode - I'm so tired of who said what about munchausen and Yolanda.  It looked liked a very desperate attempt to yet again to try to bring Lisa down (when they flashbacked back to Taylor's comments I was prepared for a rolling montage of bring down Lisa V down moments).  

Kyle was making about as much sense as her sister Kim normally does when she was talking to Lisa.  The paycheque must be pretty good for Lisa V to put up with these people. Its no wonder she's defensive and is afraid to say anything at this point.  I wish Ken had been there - he would kiboshed the whole thing.

And why are seeing footage of Brandi and Kim - talk about a waste of airtime.  Katherine, I surprisingly, have liked these last couple of episodes.

Can't believe the finale is next week but they better do better next season if they want me back.


----------



## imgg

This is why you need to choose your circles wisely.  All it takes is one toxic person to taint the whole group.  If Eileen had not said anything to Lisa R, this whole stupid argurment would have never started.  The amount of jealousy this women has towards Lisa is pathetic.  Lisa handled herself 1000X better than I could of in this situation.


----------



## imgg

Does Kyle wear extensions?  I always thought her hair was real but on WWHL it looked like extensions, it could be the lighting though..


upload gif


----------



## DC-Cutie

I thought the trip to Dubai was because Kyle was opening another store.  I guess we will get to see 5 minutes of that


----------



## Creativelyswank

imgg said:


> Does Kyle wear extensions?  I always thought her hair was real but on WWHL it looked like extensions, it could be the lighting though..s16.postimg.org/o5vugo7ad/32_E3027500000578_3525831_image_a_87_145992271430.jpg
> upload gif


 
She stated that she had 8 inches chopped off.


I don't know why anyone would be jealous of Lisa V. I have never seen a woman of that age have such a lack of emotional maturity. Even Kyle says she lacks the ability to apologize. All Eileen wants is to interact with these woman like adults with honesty and Lisa is unable to have a simple conversation without deflecting, victimizing herself or flat out invalidating the feelings of those she hurts. What baffles me is why Eileen didn't just walk away a long time ago, people like this will never gain integrity and waiting for an apology that will never come has gotten old.


----------



## Creativelyswank

What is saddest to me is that in the Kyle and Lisa V. relationship, one person truly cares about the relationship and the other only cares about being right.


----------



## imgg

Length has nothing to do with wearing extensions.  If you look two inches below her part there is a line that almost looks like those bead type extensions that Erika wears.  

Eileen acting like an adult :lolots:


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Creativelyswank said:


> What is saddest to me is that in the Kyle and Lisa V. relationship, one person truly cares about the relationship and the other only cares about being right.


Who do you think cares about the relationship and who do you think cares about only being right?


----------



## Creativelyswank

Kyle is willing to put aside what she knows is the truth in order to preserve her friendship. Lisa V. should look a gift horse in the mouth and stop insisting she didn't try to throw her friend under the bus when Kyle is willing to give her a pass. It's sad because Kyle's obviously hurting and desperate for acceptance after her fall out with her sisters and Lisa V. really doesn't seem to care about anyone but herself and her image. 

This is interesting: 
https://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/chronic-lyme-disease-another-negative-study/


----------



## Creativelyswank

From the above link:
"However, 10-20% of patients diagnosed and treated for Lyme disease will continue to have chronic symptoms of fatigue, muscle aches, poor sleep, and cognitive fog. Experts believe in some cases this may be due to a post-Lyme syndrome &#8211; the effects of inflammation or perhaps an activation of the immune system. There is also the possibility that symptoms in some cases are not due to the infection itself but to another cause, which may or may not have been triggered by the infection. Possibilities include disturbed sleep, deconditioning, and *depression*."


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> Length has nothing to do with wearing extensions.  If you look two inches below her part there is a line that almost looks like those bead type extensions that Erika wears.
> 
> Eileen acting like an adult :lolots:



I doubt Kyle wears extensions. Even Brandi who seems to be obsessed with everyones hair has said Kyle's hair is all natural, no extensions


----------



## nastasja

imgg said:


> If you look two inches below her part there is a line that almost looks like those bead type extensions that Erika wears.




Her hair looked slick from product last night. I think that line is just shine reflected from the studio lights.


----------



## imgg

killerlife said:


> Her hair looked slick from product last night.* I think that line is just shine reflected from the studio lights*.



I think you're right. 

I've seen so many people IRL with those bead extensions and you can always tell, especially when they wear their hair up and you can see all these plastic beads.


----------



## guccimamma

a camel breathed on me decades ago, i will never forget the stench. i wouldn't eat that animal.


----------



## JNH14

guccimamma said:


> a camel breathed on me decades ago, i will never forget the stench. i wouldn't eat that animal.




Oh my...I guess a giant toothbrush and mouthwash are in order...


----------



## susieserb

Still think the fights are staged, for me the give aways are the little smiles that creep on the faces right before the drama (Lisa is an amateur).  "Oh oh, here comes my part to be a ***** and I have to rag somebody out; CAN'T LAUGH".

Dubai is amazeballs, travel on this show is the ONLY thing that keeps me in..that and Kyle's jewelry


----------



## cdtracing

Have any of you ladies seen the site http://www.bigblondehair.com/ ? It's a fashion blog site that has all the Housewives styles, accessories, ect that are shown on the show & often has links to where you can buy the items.


----------



## purseinsanity

guccimamma said:


> a camel breathed on me decades ago, i will never forget the stench. i wouldn't eat that animal.



  This made me laugh out loud!  I remember sitting in a rickshaw, being chased by a snapping, stinky camel when I was 13.  I have no fond memories of camels


----------



## susieserb

cdtracing said:


> Have any of you ladies seen the site http://www.bigblondehair.com/ ? It's a fashion blog site that has all the Housewives styles, accessories, ect that are shown on the show & often has links to where you can buy the items.


You are evil LOLOL IOW I don't need to open this ack.


----------



## nastasja

cdtracing said:


> Have any of you ladies seen the site http://www.bigblondehair.com/ ? It's a fashion blog site that has all the Housewives styles, accessories, ect that are shown on the show & often has links to where you can buy the items.




That's been around for many, many years!


----------



## cdtracing

susieserb said:


> You are evil LOLOL IOW I don't need to open this ack.



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## caitlin1214

guccimamma said:


> a camel breathed on me decades ago, i will never forget the stench. i wouldn't eat that animal.



People in other countries eat pigeon. I don't see them as food. I see them as things that poop on my balcony.


----------



## AECornell

It's on a lot of menus here. My husband ate it, twice. I told him that was gross. To be fair I won't eat haggis either.



caitlin1214 said:


> People in other countries eat pigeon. I don't see them as food. I see them as things that poop on my balcony.


----------



## forever.elise

imgg said:


> Does Kyle wear extensions?  I always thought her hair was real but on WWHL it looked like extensions, it could be the lighting though..s16.postimg.org/o5vugo7ad/32_E3027500000578_3525831_image_a_87_145992271430.jpg
> 
> upload gif




I watched the episode, she said she got 8 inches cut off. I was actually wondering if she planned on having her own hair made into extensions. That would make sense!


----------



## forever.elise

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought the trip to Dubai was because Kyle was opening another store.  I guess we will get to see 5 minutes of that




Wait, one of the stores they visited was Kyle's? I think I missed that???


----------



## slang

forever.elise said:


> Wait, one of the stores they visited was Kyle's? I think I missed that???



No, Kyle doesn't have a store there. I thought they went to Dubai because Mauricio just went there and recommended it to Kyle and of course Bravo needs a cool place for a cast trip


----------



## DC-Cutie

She mentioned something about opening a store there and that was the reason for the trip


----------



## slang

Kyle said that when Mauricio came back from Dubai he loved it and she would too and would want to open a store there (not that she was going to open a store there). I thought that was just the "opening" so it would make sense when Kyle suggested Dubai to the rest of the cast, otherwise it would seem like just a random trip. Normally the trip does have some sort of connection to a cast member and Dubai would have been so random without that statement.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What was the connection on the trip to Bali (was it Bali?)?


----------



## forever.elise

slang said:


> Kyle said that when Mauricio came back from Dubai he loved it and she would too and would want to open a store there (not that she was going to open a store there). I thought that was just the "opening" so it would make sense when Kyle suggested Dubai to the rest of the cast, otherwise it would seem like just a random trip. Normally the trip does have some sort of connection to a cast member and Dubai would have been so random without that statement.




Mauricio probably made all the deals while he was there, getting the hotel to pay for everything to advertise on the show. Who wouldn't want to go for free! That room she stayed in is $40,000 a night!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> What was the connection on the trip to Bali (was it Bali?)?



Hawaii, Puerto Rico (Joyce's family), Paris & Amsterdam(Yolanda's family)


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> What was the connection on the trip to Bali (was it Bali?)?



These ladies never went to Bali that I remember??


----------



## Longchamp

slang said:


> These ladies never went to Bali that I remember??



I think it was OC

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...season-9/videos/next-on-the-ladies-go-to-bali


----------



## slang

Longchamp said:


> I think it was OC
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...season-9/videos/next-on-the-ladies-go-to-bali



Yes I remember they went and I think the reason was as random as this trip to Dubai.

On a side note - the ladies on Real HW of Melbourne are also off to Dubai next week so it will be interesting to see if they get as nice accommodations


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> I think it was OC
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...season-9/videos/next-on-the-ladies-go-to-bali



Ok. Thanks. I new it was one of these ungrateful group of women that went to Bali.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok. Thanks. I new it was one of these ungrateful group of women that went to Bali.




Truth.


----------



## guccimamma

what kind of idiots fight on a yacht in dubai?

i could be sitting there with basically anyone, and i'd be able to enjoy my evening. with the exception of a terrorist or similar.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> what kind of idiots fight on a yacht in dubai?
> 
> i could be sitting there with basically anyone, and i'd be able to enjoy my evening. with the exception of a terrorist or similar.



OK!!!  They flew half way around the world to sit and argue!


----------



## Tropigal3

guccimamma said:


> what kind of idiots fight on a yacht in dubai?
> 
> i could be sitting there with basically anyone, and i'd be able to enjoy my evening. with the exception of a terrorist or similar.



I know right?!  But again, I always figure that the producers encourage this type of drama.  They bring up the same damned crapola over and over.  They seem to ruin every nice dinner/celebration.   The Atlanta HW is the most popular of the franchise  probably because they actually have more drama, screaming and fist fights.  That's the only one I don't watch, it's way out of hand when women get down and dirty that way.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tropigal3 said:


> I know right?!  But again, I always figure that the producers encourage this type of drama.  They bring up the same damned crapola over and over.  They seem to ruin every nice dinner/celebration.   The Atlanta HW is the most popular of the franchise  probably because they actually have more drama, screaming and fist fights.  That's the only one I don't watch, it's way out of hand when women get down and dirty that way.



the producers do bring it up.  BUT, the ladie don't always have to follow along.

of course if they don't follow along with the drama, they can risk not being on the next season.


----------



## cdtracing

Tropigal3 said:


> I know right?!  But again, I always figure that the producers encourage this type of drama.  They bring up the same damned crapola over and over.  They seem to ruin every nice dinner/celebration.   The Atlanta HW is the most popular of the franchise  probably because they actually have more drama, screaming and fist fights.  That's the only one I don't watch, it's way out of hand when women get down and dirty that way.



This is why I now watch these shows with the volume muted so I don't have to listen to the same old BS over & over.  I know these ladies have to pump up the drama for ratings but I can't for the life of me understand why they want to ruin a wonderful trip to an exotic location with crap they can fight over back home!  They can't even sit down for a nice lunch or dinner without a bunch of $hit talk about someone, hurt feeling, this person is manipulating us, & so on!  This has become the pattern for all the Housewives shows.  I've seen 12 yr olds behave better.  These are grown women & should be able to move on from a situation that has bogged down & not giving anyone any resolution. over!


----------



## susieserb

cdtracing said:


> This is why I now watch these shows with the volume muted so I don't have to listen to the same old BS over & over.  I know these ladies have to pump up the drama for ratings but I can't for the life of me understand why they want to ruin a wonderful trip to an exotic location with crap they can fight over back home!  They can't even sit down for a nice lunch or dinner without a bunch of $hit talk about someone, hurt feeling, this person is manipulating us, & so on!  This has become the pattern for all the Housewives shows.  I've seen 12 yr olds behave better.  These are grown women & should be able to move on from a situation that has bogged down & not giving anyone any resolution. over!


because on that 30+ airplane ride they are hashing out what to fight over for ratings ((TRUTH)) then they enjoy their free trip since their orchestrated fights will begot ratings thus the show will be picked up again.

Follow the money..


----------



## guccimamma

honestly i don't even know what they are fighting about, it is such convoluted crap.

wouldn't be much fun to watch them enjoying themselves and drinking wine, i guess.

at the dinner in the desert, weren't they supposed to watch the lady dance? instead they got up and competed with her for the camera...cue the hair helicopter.


----------



## cdtracing

susieserb said:


> because on that 30+ airplane ride they are hashing out what to fight over for ratings ((TRUTH)) then they enjoy their free trip since their orchestrated fights will begot ratings thus the show will be picked up again.
> 
> Follow the money..



Bingo!!!  But it's so tiresome.  I'd rather see more of the vacay & less of the b*tch fights!!


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> honestly i don't even know what they are fighting about, it is such convoluted crap.
> 
> wouldn't be much fun to watch them enjoying themselves and drinking wine, i guess.
> 
> at the dinner in the desert, weren't they supposed to watch the lady dance? instead they got up and competed with her for the camera...cue the hair helicopter.



:lolots::lolots::lolots:  Hair helicopter!!!  That expression still cracks me up.  Yes, they're suppose to enjoy the entertainment, not compete unless the dancer invites them.  I wonder if the people of these countries they go to get offended by their behavior.


----------



## pjhm

DC-Cutie said:


> OK!!!  They flew half way around the world to sit and argue!


Exactly, they could have hashed this out during the 18 hours on the plane- I think the other poster may be right, the producers brought this up for the camera-when will they realize it is so b o r i n g??


----------



## floatinglili

Omg I have just subjected myself to the ridiculous yacht dinner conversation. With this level of intelligence on display, how did women get the vote???


----------



## lucywife

floatinglili said:


> Omg I have just subjected myself to the ridiculous yacht dinner conversation. With this level of intelligence on display, how did women get the vote???


 :lolots: this is the best comment!


----------



## swags

floatinglili said:


> Omg I have just subjected myself to the ridiculous yacht dinner conversation. With this level of intelligence on display, how did women get the vote???



So true!
It was pointless. I don't see Lisa V nor Yolanda as conniving to be queen of the group. Yolanda is hardly even with them. I think all of them enjoy their gossip but want to pretend they are above it.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, another episode of the ladies, yet again, rehashing the same argument.
Why does Bravo subject us to this, when so many of us complain about it.

I'm sure Bravo films hundreds (well maybe not hundreds, but lots) of hours of the ladies together. And then for some reason, the clips that make it onto the show are the same tired scenes - fighting over who said what when.

I really didn't like that Eileen keeps complaining that LVP won't apologize to her. Then we get to see 2 clips of LVP apologizing. Then in Dubai, LVP gives her another one (scripted by Kyle) and Eileen was such a ***** about it. She wanted an apology so much, gets one and then just looks put out. And then continued with her LVP bashing.
The more I see of Eileen, the less I like her!

I was surprised how much bashing LVP took on this trip ( in fact, most of this season).
She must be getting so much business boost to be putting up with the crap. 


The scenes with Yo, Kim and Brandi - waste of time - I guess then need someone to film with Yo, and that all they can come up with. 
Kim looked quite drugged up or drunk at the picnic.
I see that we get to see Yo's side of the divorce next week. Just in time, so she'll be able to play the victim at the reunion shows.


----------



## JNH14

rockhollow said:


> Yes, another episode of the ladies, yet again, rehashing the same argument.
> Why does Bravo subject us to this, when so many of us complain about it.
> 
> I'm sure Bravo films hundreds (well maybe not hundreds, but lots) of hours of the ladies together. And then for some reason, the clips that make it onto the show are the same tired scenes - fighting over who said what when.
> 
> I really didn't like that Eileen keeps complaining that LVP won't apologize to her. Then we get to see 2 clips of LVP apologizing. Then in Dubai, LVP gives her another one (scripted by Kyle) and Eileen was such a ***** about it. She wanted an apology so much, gets one and then just looks put out. And then continued with her LVP bashing.
> The more I see of Eileen, the less I like her!
> 
> I was surprised how much bashing LVP took on this trip ( in fact, most of this season).
> She must be getting so much business boost to be putting up with the crap.
> 
> 
> The scenes with Yo, Kim and Brandi - waste of time - I guess then need someone to film with Yo, and that all they can come up with.
> Kim looked quite drugged up or drunk at the picnic.
> I see that we get to see Yo's side of the divorce next week. Just in time, so she'll be able to play the victim at the reunion shows.


 


I understand what you're saying, but you're watching it despite what you dislike!  As long as we watch it-Bravo doesn't care what we think-it's all about the ratings.


----------



## cdtracing

floatinglili said:


> Omg I have just subjected myself to the ridiculous yacht dinner conversation. With this level of intelligence on display, how did women get the vote???





lucywife said:


> :lolots: this is the best comment!



:lolots:
I love this comment!  It's epic!!

That whole conversation would make me want to jump overboard.


----------



## cdtracing

rockhollow said:


> Yes, another episode of the ladies, yet again, rehashing the same argument.
> Why does Bravo subject us to this, when so many of us complain about it.
> 
> I'm sure Bravo films hundreds (well maybe not hundreds, but lots) of hours of the ladies together. And then for some reason, the clips that make it onto the show are the same tired scenes - fighting over who said what when.
> 
> I really didn't like that Eileen keeps complaining that LVP won't apologize to her. Then we get to see 2 clips of LVP apologizing. Then in Dubai, LVP gives her another one (scripted by Kyle) and Eileen was such a ***** about it. She wanted an apology so much, gets one and then just looks put out. And then continued with her LVP bashing.
> The more I see of Eileen, the less I like her!
> 
> *I was surprised how much bashing LVP took on this trip ( in fact, most of this season).
> She must be getting so much business boost to be putting up with the crap. *
> 
> 
> The scenes with Yo, Kim and Brandi - waste of time - I guess then need someone to film with Yo, and that all they can come up with.
> Kim looked quite drugged up or drunk at the picnic.
> I see that we get to see Yo's side of the divorce next week. Just in time, so she'll be able to play the victim at the reunion shows.



Yes, this has definitely been the season for LVP bashing!  To me it's silly since she's being accused & blamed for the same things they're all guilty of.  They all manipulate situations for various reasons, most importantly, to secure the next season. IMO

Yes, I agree that the scenes with Yo, Kim, & Brandi were a waste of time.  I guess Bravo needs to set Yo up for the next episode & the reunion. (and I suppose Lisa R needs something else to go bat$hit over.)


----------



## lalala555

Do you guy really not believe that LVP or any of the other women on the show for that matter don't talk behind the scenes? It's a reality show only limited to snippets of their lives. This show, aside from other forms of social media, is how they are perceived to the public. All these women don't want to turn out like Brandi or Camille first season. They want to be loved. I really honestly believe there is some calculation in that they discuss what is to be talked about on camera that day in filming. All of them are probably guilty of this to some degree, especially because their are clashes of personalities. 
Is it really not out of the realm of possibility that LVP talked to Rinna and coerced her into questioning on camera, not specifically Munchausen, but just question it on camera? Rinna being the spineless people pleaser who wants to fit in likely agreed. LVP admitted she disliked Yolanda and there were inconsistencies (which is very apparent).


----------



## Graw

Lisa Rinna is an adult?


----------



## floatinglili

Yes lala i do agree there would naturally be off camera conversations about topics and story lines. I'm just not seeing how LVP gets to be strung up for comments Lisa R chose to say on camera? 
This show really makes me worry about democracy lol. If these women are among the elite, how can the general public be intelligent enough to vote for anything but lollies and beer?


----------



## slang

I can totally see Lisa V "encouraging" Lisa R to say "munchausen" on camera and even manipulating the other ladies to do her dirty work (like having Brandi go after Adrienne so her hands stayed clean). She is smarter than the rest and understands this reality tv thing better than most.
BUT all the ladies know this about Lisa V and have saying this about her since season one, so why haven't they all updated their game with her. Why would Lisa R be so stupid to fall for it. 
Don't get me started on Eileen. She can accept Brandi's apology for throwing wine in her face and encouraged Kim to make up with Lisa R after she threw a glass at her, but can't accept Lisa V's apology for the dumb affair comment. I think she is just mad she didn't have a come back for Lisa V when she brought it up just like she got mad at Kyle when she didn't fall into line and join the "I hate Lisa V" club.
She wants to manipulate Lisa R & Kyle into joining her agenda against Lisa V, good luck Eileen. Both you and Lisa R are out of your league!


----------



## lalala555

lol floatinglili! We are doomed! But I don't think Lisa R was pinning it all on LVP. Not from my perspective anyways. It looked to me like she owned saying it but that LVP also said it too right? If not I think that is where she went wrong. She should have owned it and then mentioned that those two also said some mean spirited comments about Yolanda. I mean just look at how LVP and Kyle make snide comments and snicker sometimes. Surely they said it off camera at Yolanda's expense?

I agree Slang, Rinna fell for it. She went about it all wrong unfortunately.
Oh Eileen! I can't stand her which is a shame because I used to like her. She was sooo transparent with her manipulations. What a hypocrite!


----------



## pjhm

Spineless Eileen could have simply replied to LVP  "I choose not to discuss that subject" and none of this would continue.


----------



## rockhollow

JNH14 said:


> I understand what you're saying, but you're watching it despite what you dislike!  As long as we watch it-Bravo doesn't care what we think-it's all about the ratings.



It's a 'catch 22' situation isn't it? Yes, I am watching despite my dislike for what we see. I keep hoping that Bravo will listen and change and we will still watch - but I know it's all about the ratings!
It's unfair as it seems we ( generally speaking the viewers here) want something different.
Come on Andy - change the format and we will still watch, but be happier.

And agree with Slang.
The ladies all manipulate to get what they want, and LVP is very good at it. I'm ok with that, I just wish there was more content, and not the constant re-hashing of the same issue.
It was pretty clear that LVP was not going to own up to the private conversations that happened not on camera, so they should have just moved on.
I suppose part of the problem is that these ladies are not friends outside the show and don't see each other, so they are limited on what to talk about.

So I'll keep watching and complaining!
But I have to say, thank goodness for fast forward - I really don't know if I would watch if subjected to the show at regular speed.


----------



## susieserb

lalala555 said:


> Do you guy really not believe that LVP or any of the other women on the show for that matter don't talk behind the scenes? It's a reality show only limited to snippets of their lives. This show, aside from other forms of social media, is how they are perceived to the public. All these women don't want to turn out like Brandi or Camille first season. They want to be loved. I really honestly believe there is some calculation in that they discuss what is to be talked about on camera that day in filming. All of them are probably guilty of this to some degree, especially because their are clashes of personalities.
> Is it really not out of the realm of possibility that LVP talked to Rinna and coerced her into questioning on camera, not specifically Munchausen, but just question it on camera? Rinna being the spineless people pleaser who wants to fit in likely agreed. LVP admitted she disliked Yolanda and there were inconsistencies (which is very apparent).


THIS!! You can preach this message all day, for the most part people don't believe it.


----------



## sgj99

i'm so confused as to what the argument is about!  it's gone on for so long and everyone seems to be throwing in their two cents so it's become so much bigger than it deserves.  as other posters have said, they are in a gorgeous city, beautiful hotel, fabulous excursions and they're going to use the opportunity to argue over who said what to whom.


----------



## lalala555

susieserb said:


> THIS!! You can preach this message all day, for the most part people don't believe it.



Exactly! I went to comment on a blog site or news site's comment section and basically said the same thing. But oh boy, those ladies were not having it. Much less civilized than here. They were even attacking my intellect LOL it was too much


----------



## DC-Cutie

Watching the 1st episode of the 1st season - all the women looked good. Now they look plastic


----------



## cdtracing

All these women manipulate to get air time & picked up for next season.  These are not true reality shows because it's scripted & edited to get what Andy & Bravo want which is drama & ratings.  And I have no doubt they talk $hit about each other off camera & behind each other's back.  They manipulate to get a fan following hence the "I want everyone to like me" attitude & image.  They have a better chance of being on next season if they have a huge fan following.  Next season equals a paycheck.  While I know some don't need the money, personally, I don't think you can too much of that commodity especially given the extravagant lifestyle they lead.  Some are just better at the manipulation game than others.  I'm just tired of the same old crap.  I don't really care if they fight & argue about something, I just wish they would find something new to fight about.


----------



## macde90

Season 1 finale was good. Watching it now and I feel so sorry for Kim. The other girls knew she was an alcoholic but still ganged up on her. Adrienne was very understanding and considerate probably because she already knew then what we all know now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> All these women manipulate to get air time & picked up for next season.  These are not true reality shows because it's scripted & edited to get what Andy & Bravo want which is drama & ratings.  And I have no doubt they talk $hit about each other off camera & behind each other's back.  They manipulate to get a fan following hence the "I want everyone to like me" attitude & image.  They have a better chance of being on next season if they have a huge fan following.  Next season equals a paycheck.  While I know some don't need the money, personally, I don't think you can too much of that commodity especially given the extravagant lifestyle they lead.  Some are just better at the manipulation game than others.  I'm just tired of the same old crap.  I don't really care if they fight & argue about something, I just wish they would find something new to fight about.



TV hasn't seen a true reality show since the first couple seasons of The Real World...


----------



## macde90

DC-Cutie said:


> TV hasn't seen a true reality show since the first couple seasons of The Real World...


The Real World....my favorite reality ever! The Miami season was my favorite. It is funny to me to see how the casts of those early shows have aged.


----------



## macde90

DC-Cutie said:


> Watching the 1st episode of the 1st season - all the women looked good. Now they look plastic


Kyle really is beautiful. I think Lisa is about 60, regardless of what age she claims.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> TV hasn't seen a true reality show since the first couple seasons of The Real World...



Very true!  In some ways, it's an insult to the viewers intelligence to continue to call all these shows _Reality Shows_.  The first couple of seasons of Real World were reality....you never knew what was going to happen with the drunkenness & fights on there real, not staged to garner ratings.  The networks should call these shows _Reality Entertainment_.


----------



## gail13

I would love to know what Bravo gets percentage-wise from the featured business ventures.  I'm pretty sure Bravo gets a nice cut since it's basically advertising for the cast members.  Kyle and Mauricio have quite the setup between her store and The Agency.  There also seem to be several cross over threads with The Agency onto other Bravo shows.  It really was quite brilliant on Bravo's part.  

Kyle doesn't appear to really run the store; she is rarely there and when she is, she's signing autographs.  Unlike LVP who is often at her restaurants because she really does have to do work.  I wonder if Mauricio really works that much as a Realtor or if he's an owner, financed by the Hiltons.....

I'm sure Yolanda will be launching something soon.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

gail13 said:


> I would love to know what Bravo gets percentage-wise from the featured business ventures.  I'm pretty sure Bravo gets a nice cut since it's basically advertising for the cast members.  Kyle and Mauricio have quite the setup between her store and The Agency.  There also seem to be several cross over threads with The Agency onto other Bravo shows.  It really was quite brilliant on Bravo's part.
> 
> Kyle doesn't appear to really run the store; she is rarely there and when she is, she's signing autographs.  Unlike LVP who is often at her restaurants because she really does have to do work.  I wonder if Mauricio really works that much as a Realtor or if he's an owner, financed by the Hiltons.....
> 
> I'm sure Yolanda will be launching something soon.



I thought I read somewhere that Bravo does get a cut of any products these woman develop and promote on the show. (I think they did that after they realized how much they missed out on Bethany's SkinnyGirl products).  How much the cut is - I don't know (and lets face it - most are not that successful).  

I don't know about Kyle. I'm sure she has someone who does the day to management of the store. As for Mauricio, I do think he has worked very hard to become a very successful realtor in his own right.  I think he was angling for his own realtor reality show at one point but for some reason never came through. Frankly I think its just as well.  I honestly think that most very wealthy people don't want the publicity of their realtor being on a TV show and at some point you have to wonder how much does filming take away from your business as a real estate agent.


----------



## imgg

gail13 said:


> I would love to know what Bravo gets percentage-wise from the featured business ventures.  I'm pretty sure Bravo gets a nice cut since it's basically advertising for the cast members.  Kyle and Mauricio have quite the setup between her store and The Agency.  There also seem to be several cross over threads with The Agency onto other Bravo shows.  It really was quite brilliant on Bravo's part.
> 
> Kyle doesn't appear to really run the store; she is rarely there and when she is, she's signing autographs.  Unlike LVP who is often at her restaurants because she really does have to do work.  I wonder if Mauricio really works that much as a Realtor or if he's an owner, financed by the Hiltons.....
> 
> I'm sure Yolanda will be launching something soon.



Mauricio is not being financed by the Hiltons.  The Hiltons gave him all the connections and then he left on his own, which caused a major rift between he and Kyle's family.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> TV hasn't seen a true reality show since the first couple seasons of The Real World...



It's true.  Those first few seasons were so good.

I always thought The Osbournes had a bit of real life in it as well.  Ozzie was so out of it, he couldn't be fake.  Sharon certainly took every advantage of her exposure.


----------



## gail13

imgg said:


> Mauricio is not being financed by the Hiltons.  The Hiltons gave him all the connections and then he left on his own, which caused a major rift between he and Kyle's family.



I'd be happy with the connections.  Alot of people can be good at something; it's the connections that make the difference.


----------



## susieserb

lalala555 said:


> Exactly! I went to comment on a blog site or news site's comment section and basically said the same thing. But oh boy, those ladies were not having it. Much less civilized than here. They were even attacking my intellect LOL it was too much


and it's okay to not "buy it" but we're just expressing our beliefs;  civility is the key right.


----------



## TV_Buff

Mauricio is definitely a full-time worker (realtor) and business owner at The Agency (along with Billy Rose).  Personally, I think Bravo should've made a show about his business instead of LVP's (with "Vanderpump Rules") as both ventures were on the table for consideration.  Sure, the one about The Agency would have been a lot like "Million Dollar Listing", but I'd rather watch a fascinating show featuring all the ins and outs of realty than some sill,y immature 20-somethings.

Mauricio has featured on the top-something realtors list for a while now, along with several of his employees (James Harris and David Parnes from "Million Dollar Listing" to name just a couple), so he is definitely making bank.  Rick Hilton is successful in his own right, sure, but Mauricio seems to be surging ahead.  I love it that Kyle and Mauricio stay very down to earth, despite all their wealth and success.

Kyle loaned her name to the "Alene Too" venture ... she definitely works in the store (in so far as she oversees things), but she leaves the day-to-day running to her staff.  (Plus, she financed the Beverly Hills venture; Alene Too already had/has a Florida branch).  Plus, Kyle is a full-time marketer of her business - virtually everything she wears (clothing and jewellery) is from her store!  :giggles:

Anyhoo, back to the show ... I just can't watch it anymore  ... unless they get rid of all the annoying, depressing riff-raff (Yolanda, Erica, Eileen, LVP, Kathryn and Lisa), then I'm out.  It's just more of the repetitive same-old - storylines, botoxed faces, cattiness, in-fighting, boring hum-drum everything ... 

Did anyone else read that Marissa Zanuck's marriage is kaput?  Can't say I'm surprised - she was so mean about her husband when she was on a few series back.


----------



## haute okole

I live here.  I am here all the time and I never see Lisa at Villa Blanca and never see Kyle at her store.  There is a 90210 discount at Villa Blanca.    We had a 10 percent discount when the lovely previous manager was there.   She recently left to go back to Miami.  I love Kyle's store, but to say that either Kyle or Lisa actually currently blue collar their way in the stores is deceptive.


----------



## forever.elise

haute okole said:


> I live here.  I am here all the time and I never see Lisa at Villa Blanca and never see Kyle at her store.  There is a 90210 discount at Villa Blanca.    We had a 10 percent discount when the lovely previous manager was there.   She recently left to go back to Miami.  I love Kyle's store, but to say that either Kyle or Lisa actually currently blue collar their way in the stores is deceptive.




Ooo, I love hearing some insider dirt!


----------



## GoGlam

haute okole said:


> I live here.  I am here all the time and I never see Lisa at Villa Blanca and never see Kyle at her store.  There is a 90210 discount at Villa Blanca.    We had a 10 percent discount when the lovely previous manager was there.   She recently left to go back to Miami.  I love Kyle's store, but to say that either Kyle or Lisa actually currently blue collar their way in the stores is deceptive.




They both have many other ventures that require their attention. A good, enterprising business person will grow their business and continuously add more to the fold.  Lisa's bread and butter is probably no longer her restaurants.


----------



## haute okole

I do not have anything negative to say about Lisa's or Kyle's  businesses.  My 10 year old Loves Villa Blanca and we enjoy shopping at Kyle's store.  Villa Blanca is definitely at tourist spot.  The tourist busses slow to a stop at the restaurant.  Over the years Shaena, the blonde lady that used to go out with Jax, Pandy and Jason, Max, and Ken have dined or waited on us at Villa Blanca.  Kyle's store has the feel of a local boutique where they remember your name & face.   In person, Mauricio is handsome, but shorter than he reads in TV.  On TV, I see him as 6'2".


----------



## bisousx

No successful business person needs to be at their location 24/7 once the business begins to run itself. To suggest that they need to blue collar it in order to prove legitimacy is funny.


----------



## gail13

When I heard Marissa Zanuck's marriage went kaput, I was not shocked, she came across as a real piece of work.


----------



## lulilu

I can't remember or understand what they are arguing about, but one argument the entire season?  really?


----------



## DC-Cutie

At this point whatever they are arguing about is dumb


----------



## sgj99

gail13 said:


> When I heard Marissa Zanuck's marriage went kaput, I was not shocked, she came across as a real piece of work.


 
remember how she said he wasn't her physical type then tried to backtrack and explain that insulting comment?  no, the divorce does not surprise me.




lulilu said:


> I can't remember or understand what they are arguing about, but one argument the entire season?  really?


 
I'm with you, I'm so confused at to what the actual disagreement is about because they've gone 'round and 'round all season long about it.


----------



## JNH14

http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...ly-hills-alum-marisa-zanuck-files-for-divorce


Zanuck divorce....


----------



## pinky7129

Eileen, stop stirring!


----------



## lucywife

Yo looks fabulous at WWHL, good for her.


----------



## anabanana745

JNH14 said:


> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...ly-hills-alum-marisa-zanuck-files-for-divorce
> 
> 
> Zanuck divorce....




This makes me sad. I'm sure the show is at least partially to blame


----------



## DC-Cutie

lucywife said:


> Yo looks fabulous at WWHL, good for her.



goof for her what?

She always looked nice.  But she was laying it on thick to look sick, you know no makeup, casual dressing, etc.


----------



## lucywife

DC-Cutie said:


> goof for her what?
> 
> She always looked nice.  But she was laying it on thick to look sick, you know no makeup, casual dressing, etc.


 why are you so negative?


----------



## bisousx

well, it's true... she was well enough to be on a show but it looks like she purposely wanted to look sick. FWIW, I believe that she had Lyme but wanted to milk it.


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> TV hasn't seen a true reality show since the first couple seasons of The Real World...



Yes!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lucywife said:


> why are you so negative?



It's the truth!


----------



## slang

I wish Lisa Rinna didn't recant and take back what she said about Yo being the most manipulative - that is the truth!
I totally believe she milked how sick she was for her storyline to gain sympathy and wearing her bathrobe, staying in bed, no make up etc was all part of it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know what she had to gain by faking it.

I just caught up on a few episodes. I would have cried if I had to leave that Malibu home. Especially the refrigerator.


----------



## imgg

^attention


----------



## imgg

Looks like Yo is back to dying her hair, seems weird she didn't want to take care of herself when she was married, but now that she is single, she is looking normal again.


----------



## Longchamp

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know what she had to gain by faking it.
> 
> I just caught up on a few episodes. I would have cried if I had to leave that Malibu home. Especially the refrigerator.



If we agree that Yoyo's illness has psychosomatic features, then if we knew the answers why she did it....well then I guess we would put psychiatric meds and psychiatrists out of business.  Sometimes no clear answer why people do stuff so out of their normal behavior.

I'm on team Rinna with this one. Yoyo is scary manipulative.  

Am I the only one that feels Mohammed was manipulated also by Yoyo?


----------



## lulilu

I don't think I could dislike Rinna or Eileen more.  Both are sh*t stirrers and manipulators.

And wtf was Rinna saying to Kim?  She was totally out of line!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

lulilu said:


> I don't think I could dislike Rinna or Eileen more.  Both are sh*t stirrers and manipulators.



You could see it that way.  Or realize that Rinna and Eileen are the only professional actresses on the show. 

(I guess Kyle sorta counts as an actress.)


----------



## katran26

lulilu said:


> I don't think I could dislike Rinna or Eileen more.  Both are sh*t stirrers and manipulators.
> 
> And wtf was Rinna saying to Kim?  She was totally out of line!!!



I'm with you on that one. When they were showing Rinna and Eileen together at Kyle's party they were like two scheming/calculating mean girls from high school. Not a fan!

I'm not the biggest Kim fan, but that was rude. She's trying to get better. Rinna should've kept her huge mouth shut.


----------



## katran26

mundodabolsa said:


> You could see it that way.  Or realize that Rinna and Eileen are the only professional actresses on the show.
> 
> (I guess Kyle sorta counts as an actress.)



Hhahaaa, good point!


----------



## TC1

Well we now know that Lisa Rinna was stirring the pot to show off just how "uncensored" she is as a ploy for her talk show. This whole season was spent arguing about Yolanda, who was hardly filmed. What a waste of a season.


----------



## Longchamp

TC1 said:


> Well we now know that Lisa Rinna was stirring the pot to show off just how "uncensored" she is as a ploy for her talk show. This whole season was spent arguing about Yolanda, who was hardly filmed. What a waste of a season.




Rinna is going to be a talk show?
I wouldn't want to see that.


----------



## beekmanhill

Longchamp said:


> Rinna is going to be a talk show?
> I wouldn't want to see that.



Yes, they showed her agent talking to her about a talk show and at the end, the update screen on Rinna said she'd shot the pilot.  Doesn't mean anyone bought it yet.


----------



## Longchamp

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, they showed her agent talking to her about a talk show and at the end, the update screen on Rinna said she'd shot the pilot.  Doesn't mean anyone bought it yet.






Wow!
Didn't watch the whole last show, thanks for update. 
I think it will have the same short shelf life as Bethenny's show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if Mohammed was also Yo's soulmate and life partner....


----------



## katran26

Longchamp said:


> Wow!
> Didn't watch the whole last show, thanks for update.
> I think it will have the same short shelf life as Bethenny's show.



Hahahaa. At least Bethenny has that sarcasm that I find kind of entertaining. Rinna to me is just vapid.


----------



## katran26

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if Mohammed was also Yo's soulmate and life partner....



...or "my looooove" 

I found their whole interchange (with David) to seem kind of saccharine and fake. 

Say what you will about LVP, but her and Ken have a great relationship. I don't see them splitting up anytime soon.


----------



## DC-Cutie

katran26 said:


> ...or "my looooove"
> 
> I found their whole interchange (with David) to seem kind of saccharine and fake.
> 
> Say what you will about LVP, but her and Ken have a great relationship. I don't see them splitting up anytime soon.



Very fake.  When Andy asked about their breakup, I so badly wanted him to say 'what happened with "in sickness and in health"?'  But he didn't

She basically said she doesn't blame David.  Frankly I think she's just saying it so she doesn't eff up her divorce settlement


----------



## katran26

DC-Cutie said:


> Very fake.  When Andy asked about their breakup, I so badly wanted him to say 'what happened with "in sickness and in health"?'  But he didn't
> 
> She basically said she doesn't blame David.  Frankly I think she's just saying it so she doesn't eff up her divorce settlement



Ahahahaa good point!

They were so over the top at times that I honestly would cringe whenever they were on air.


----------



## Allisonfaye

katran26 said:


> Ahahahaa good point!
> 
> They were so over the top at times that I honestly would cringe whenever they were on air.





I still think LVP is the most manipulative of all. Erika had her number early on. I can't believe Kyle still kisses up to her. Remember when she told Brandi to bring the tabloid on the trip? And when she wouldn't stick up for Mauricio when the rumors about him cheating were swirling? Even Ken stuck up for him.

I think Rinna is angling for something like what Brandi has. It could work on satellite radio but probably not on TV. I saw they were canceling the Meredith Viera show. It just seems like the only person who has lasted on daytime TV is Ellen.


----------



## slang

Allisonfaye said:


> I still think LVP is the most manipulative of all. Erika had her number early on. I can't believe Kyle still kisses up to her. Remember when she told Brandi to bring the tabloid on the trip? And when she wouldn't stick up for Mauricio when the rumors about him cheating were swirling? Even Ken stuck up for him.
> 
> I think Rinna is angling for something like what Brandi has. It could work on satellite radio but probably not on TV. I saw they were canceling the Meredith Viera show. It just seems like the only person who has lasted on daytime TV is Ellen.



Although I don't disagree (I think Lisa V is manipulative too) I don't think Erika figured that out. 
I think Erika was filled in about Lisa V from Yo & David before she started filming. That dinner where Lisa/Ken had dinner with Erika/Tom is seemed so obvious. Tom had never met her before and Lisa & Erika had only filmed together a few times yet Tom had this opinion about her being an alligator sneaking up on its prey (or something like that).
Lisa V has done nothing to Erika, around Erika etc yet she has such a strong opinion that "surprisingly" matches what Yo thinks of her.


----------



## Allisonfaye

slang said:


> Although I don't disagree (I think Lisa V is manipulative too) I don't think Erika figured that out.
> I think Erika was filled in about Lisa V from Yo & David before she started filming. That dinner where Lisa/Ken had dinner with Erika/Tom is seemed so obvious. Tom had never met her before and Lisa & Erika had only filmed together a few times yet Tom had this opinion about her being an alligator sneaking up on its prey (or something like that).
> Lisa V has done nothing to Erika, around Erika etc yet she has such a strong opinion that "surprisingly" matches what Yo thinks of her.



Possibly. But when E first met VP, she was asking her about sex with her older husband. Who does that?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lisa VP comes out the gate blazing with her questions.  Kinda like Bethenney.  It's annoying and rude.


----------



## slang

Allisonfaye said:


> Possibly. But when E first met VP, she was asking her about sex with her older husband. Who does that?



That is rude yes, not necessarily manipulative, spinning a web, a sniper from the side etc etc
She definitely had an opinion already formed when she met her


----------



## pjhm

I don't think lvp is manipulative either, but she is short on social grace. She seems genuinely caught off guard when her comments and questions are taken poorly. Perhaps she's a bit insensitive, but that's not manipulative. She's the type of woman who gets along better with men.


----------



## Allisonfaye

pjhm said:


> I don't think lvp is manipulative either, but she is short on social grace. She seems genuinely caught off guard when her comments and questions are taken poorly. Perhaps she's a bit insensitive, but that's not manipulative. She's the type of woman who gets along better with men.



This is probably true. But when confronted, she NEVER takes responsibility for anything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Really sad that Lisa and Mohammed haven't spoken in 8 months, according to Yo


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> Really sad that Lisa and Mohammed haven't spoken in 8 months, according to Yo



That shocked me, I could have sworn seeing pics of them on Instagram having dinner over the last 8mos


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> That shocked me, I could have sworn seeing pics of them on Instagram having dinner over the last 8mos



it must be true. because in reality TV show fashion, I think LVP would have posted a pic of them or tweeted somethingto show they've spoken in 8 most.

but, you could also be right


----------



## bellecate

I get the feeling just because it comes out of Yolanda's mouth doesn't make it true.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bellecate said:


> I get the feeling just because it comes out of Yolanda's mouth doesn't make it true.



pretty much


----------



## slang

bellecate said:


> I get the feeling just because it comes out of Yolanda's mouth doesn't make it true.



I agree. Yo has trouble with time lines. Like how she says she's been in bed for 3 years (although she's gone on vacations) hasn't worn make up in a year (but we've seen her wear it on the show) etc etc


----------



## DC-Cutie

yeah, she didn't leave the bed for 3 years, hadn't gone for a walk in two years, but her IG posts determined that was a lie *Maury Povich voice*

I want Andy to ask her if her leaky boobs could have been the cause of her being sick.  He keeps asking about lyme disease


----------



## bellecate

DC-Cutie said:


> yeah, she didn't leave the bed for 3 years, hadn't gone for a walk in two years, but her IG posts determined that was a lie *Maury Povich voice*
> 
> I want Andy to ask her if her leaky boobs could have been the cause of her being sick.  He keeps asking about lyme disease


----------



## GoGlam

slang said:


> That shocked me, I could have sworn seeing pics of them on Instagram having dinner over the last 8mos




I've seen pics of them together too.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> yeah, she didn't leave the bed for 3 years, hadn't gone for a walk in two years, but her IG posts determined that was a lie *Maury Povich voice*
> 
> I want Andy to ask her if her leaky boobs could have been the cause of her being sick.  He keeps asking about lyme disease


She wouldn't admit it if it were the truth.  She's clinging to the Lyme's.


----------



## Tropigal3

mundodabolsa said:


> You could see it that way.  Or realize that Rinna and Eileen are the only professional actresses on the show.
> 
> (I guess Kyle sorta counts as an actress.)



Yep, SO true about Eileen but especially Rinna!  She seems to enjoy acting so much why not on this show!


----------



## chowlover2

I won't be surprised if Eileen and her hubby get a divorce in the next few years. I see nothing between them. They are like a much toned down version of Adrienne and Paul.


----------



## Tropigal3

Yolanda's handling of the divorce is admirable and so refreshing.  I'd be the same way and it would have absolutely nothing to do with money.  It's having grace in the face of adversity.  But for her to say "He didn't change, I changed."  NO!!!  You didn't change, you were sick!  That's just sad.


----------



## caitlin1214

I am so sick of the whole, "You totally said it!" "I did NOT say it!" conversation. 

I found myself watching the season finale thinking, "If Yolanda herself didn't care about the little details like that, everybody (and by everybody, I mean Rinna) should just shut up about it."


I am so bored with all this. (That said, I will be watching the reunion next week.) 

Bring on Real Housewives of Orange County or Ladies of London or whatever else Slice decides to air on Tuesdays at 9:00.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm so over the "you said it, no I didn't say it" storyline as well as Yo's lyme storyline.  I get it....you're sick.  When will the Lyme saga end?  It's all so old  & there doesn't seem to be a light at the end of the tunnel!!


----------



## caitlin1214

At least in Orange County, with the whole "Is Brooks sick?" thing, there was other stuff going on, so it wasn't just the ladies voicing their suspicions and Vicki turning into a screeching howler monkey. 

I liked seeing the process of Dubrow Manor (I know it's not actually called that, but I like to call it that) as well as Terry and Heather launching their skin care business.


----------



## lucywife

Tropigal3 said:


> Yolanda's handling of the divorce is admirable and so refreshing.  I'd be the same way and it would have absolutely nothing to do with money.  It's having grace in the face of adversity.  But for her to say "He didn't change, I changed."  NO!!!  You didn't change, you were sick!  That's just sad.


 yes, very sad.

There is no love lost between Lisa VP and Yo, both are self-righteous and won't let go. Yo is not as near-sighted as Lisa is, that's it. Who Lisa imagined Mohammed will side with? His ex-wife mother of his kids or Lisa VP? Lisa's speedy apology to Faye Resnick on Lisa's way out was another example of non-strategy strategy. I think people give her too much credit for being a manipulative chess player, I don't see it at all. 

Didn't like Rinna's interaction with Kim, yet another reminder of Rinna's older sister who od'd when Rinna was 6 years old, and that's why she's affected and uncomfortable by Kim's addiction, what a lowlife!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think Mo sided with Yo either, but remember they have children, so they will always be in communication.  However, he can't be happy with her either and the way she basically put the childrens' business out there for the world AND offered Lisa VP their medical records.  Who the heck does that???


----------



## Cc1213

DC-Cutie said:


> yeah, she didn't leave the bed for 3 years, hadn't gone for a walk in two years, but her IG posts determined that was a lie *Maury Povich voice*
> 
> I want Andy to ask her if her leaky boobs could have been the cause of her being sick.  He keeps asking about lyme disease




[emoji23] dying at the Maury reference here


----------



## lucywife

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think Mo sided with Yo either, but remember they have children, so they will always be in communication.  However, he can't be happy with her either and the way she basically put the childrens' business out there for the world AND offered Lisa VP their medical records.  Who the heck does that???


 whoever signs up for a reality show, who else?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think Mo sided with Yo either, but remember they have children, so they will always be in communication.  However, he can't be happy with her either and the way she basically put the childrens' business out there for the world AND offered Lisa VP their medical records.  Who the heck does that???



I agree with you. Mo seems to be keeping a quiet profile.  I can't imagine he's happy with Yo but she is the mother of his children.  I think he and LVP are still friends - but probably keeping it out of the spot light.  I don't LVP said anything negative about his children - it was Kyle who brought it up and kept pushing it with LVP.

Horrible season.  I hope they don't ask Yo back, Lisa Rinna and it saddens me to say this but Eileen too - because I really liked Eileen last year.  I'm also tired of Erika but I suspect she'll be asked back.  I didn't like Katherine at first but in the end grew to like her and hope she is asked back.  Would love to see her chateau (as well as more of her husband!).


----------



## lucywife

I would like to see Yo back without Lyme/The King agenda because I like her style the best. the rest of them are just tacky and tired to a various degree. Lisa R needs to go, she's annoying as hell, I feel like she gets more screen time than anybody else talking about her feelings.


----------



## swags

lucywife said:


> I would like to see Yo back without Lyme/The King agenda because I like her style the best. the rest of them are just tacky and tired to a various degree. *Lisa R needs to go, she's annoying as hell, I feel like she gets more screen time than anybody else talking about her feelings*.



Agree! Her constant laughter at herself is annoying and she added zero to the show. Take your Harry Hamlin, your brat daughters and your ginormous lips and leave! 
I wish the others had ignored all her pot stirring.


----------



## slang

I actually ended up liking Kathryn and hope she does come back. I liked that she resisted bad mouthing Lisa V even when Erika/Lisa R & Eileen pushed so hard at Kyle's party.
Talk about "pushing an agenda" Erika telling her she has drank the Lisa V kool-aid etc & badmouthing Lisa V to Kathryn all season. Why does Erika have it out for Lisa V so bad???


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> I actually ended up liking Kathryn and hope she does come back. I liked that she resisted bad mouthing Lisa V even when Erika/Lisa R & Eileen pushed so hard at Kyle's party.
> *Talk about "pushing an agenda" Erika telling her she has drank the Lisa V kool-aid etc & badmouthing Lisa V to Kathryn all season. Why does Erika have it out for Lisa V so bad???*



Seriously!  Well Eileen sure drank the Erika kook-aid.  What a stupid thing to say.

I think the ladies-especially Eileen and Erika are very jealous of LVP.   I can understand if LVP is just not their type of girl, but they have gone out of their way to try to make her look bad.  

Also wasn't the stupid argument about LVP bringing Kyle in on the Munchausen caught on camera?  I remember Kyle saying to Lisa at her house  "I'll take you down with me" when they were talking about Yolanda.  If so, it definitely did not go down the way Lisa R says.  Lisa R can't blame LVP for things that were coming out of her own mouth.  Lisa R is a piece of work.


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> I actually ended up liking Kathryn and hope she does come back. I liked that she resisted bad mouthing Lisa V even when Erika/Lisa R & Eileen pushed so hard at Kyle's party.
> Talk about "pushing an agenda" Erika telling her she has drank the Lisa V kool-aid etc & badmouthing Lisa V to Kathryn all season. *Why does Erika have it out for Lisa V so bad*???


who knows with them. Lisa is dominating because that's just her personality and other may not like that. I noticed that too. At least they are civil towards each other and Lisa is not asking Erika inappropriate questions anymore.


----------



## katran26

imgg said:


> Seriously!  Well Eileen sure drank the Erika kook-aid.  What a stupid thing to say.
> 
> *I think the ladies-especially Eileen and Erika are very jealous of LVP.   I can understand if LVP is just not their type of girl, but they have gone out of their way to try to make her look bad.  *
> 
> Also wasn't the stupid argument about LVP bringing Kyle in on the Munchausen caught on camera?  I remember Kyle saying to Lisa at her house  "I'll take you down with me" when they were talking about Yolanda.  If so, it definitely did not go down the way Lisa R says.  Lisa R can't blame LVP for things that were coming out of her own mouth.  Lisa R is a piece of work.



I totally agree - a lot of the ladies constantly go after LVP, and the only logical reason for it is jealousy.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

slang said:


> *I actually ended up liking Kathryn and hope she does come back. I* liked that she resisted bad mouthing Lisa V even when Erika/Lisa R & Eileen pushed so hard at Kyle's party.
> Talk about "pushing an agenda" Erika telling her she has drank the Lisa V kool-aid etc & badmouthing Lisa V to Kathryn all season. Why does Erika have it out for Lisa V so bad???


 
Me too - towards the end of the season, she seemed to be the most tolerable of the bunch.


----------



## imgg

katran26 said:


> I totally agree - a lot of the ladies constantly go after LVP, and the only logical reason for it is jealousy.


 The other ladies- Eileen, Yolanda. Erkia all seem miserable IMO- Lisa V and Kyle seem to be the ones in the happy marriages and seem to be happier people in general.  I'm not always a fan of Kyle, but have liked her better this season.  


Also, why does Lisa R always refer to her husband by his first and last name?


----------



## katran26

imgg said:


> The other ladies- Eileen, Yolanda. Erkia all seem miserable IMO- Lisa and Kyle seem to be the ones in the happy marriages and seem to be happier people in general.  I'm not always a fan of Kyle, but have liked her better this season.
> 
> 
> Also, why does Lisa R always refer to her husband by his first and last name?



Was thinking the same thing: I actually don't hate Kyle this season...

Yes!! Why can't she just say Harry?? I don't get it?


----------



## slang

I can't imagine the ladies being jealous of Lisa V? Why, what does she have that they don't? They all have nice houses & nice things?
I think Ken is miserable, he's so crabby & can be quite nasty.
I'd take any of the husbands (Mauricio, Vinny, Donny even Harry Hamlin) over him


----------



## swags

slang said:


> I can't imagine the ladies being jealous of Lisa V? Why, what does she have that they don't? They all have nice houses & nice things?
> I think Ken is miserable, he's so crabby & can be quite nasty.
> I'd take any of the husbands (Mauricio, Vinny, Donny even Harry Hamlin) over him



Ken adores Lisa and sticks up for her. I laughed when he called Rhinna a b after he found out she turned on Lisa.
I don't think Vinny or Harry or Tom are that into their wives. Mauricio, not sure. He seems to love Kyle but I do wonder about the tabloid stories from a few years ago. Donny, I don't think he is on the up and up either.


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> I can't imagine the ladies being jealous of Lisa V? Why, what does she have that they don't? They all have nice houses & nice things?
> I think Ken is miserable, he's so crabby & can be quite nasty.
> I'd take any of the husbands (Mauricio, Vinny, Donny even Harry Hamlin) over him


 They don't seem to have have happy marriages, they don't have successful businesses and they seem a bit broken in my eyes.


Yes, Ken is crabby, but he is also old and has dealt with several hip surgeries and health issues.  He may be crabby, but I love how he defends his wife.


----------



## slang

swags said:


> Ken adores Lisa and sticks up for her. I laughed when he called Rhinna a b after he found out she turned on Lisa.
> I don't think Vinny or Harry or Tom are that into their wives. Mauricio, not sure. He seems to love Kyle but I do wonder about the tabloid stories from a few years ago. Donny, I don't think he is on the up and up either.



I'd be mortified if my husband got involved in issues with my GF like ken does. He was completely out of line butting in with Lisa's talk with Eileen in the Hamptons and with Yo and Joyce etc a few seasons back. He needs to stay out of women's business. He comes off mean & nasty.
Mauricio seems to adore Kyle, their marriage seems the best to me and I like her houses better than Liss so I can't imagine being jealous of Lisa V?


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> They don't seem to have have happy marriages, they don't have successful businesses and they seem a bit broken in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ken is crabby, but he is also old and has dealt with several hip surgeries and health issues.  He may be crabby, but I love how he defends his wife.



Well I guess we can disagree. I think ken is nasty, can't stand him!


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> Well I guess we can disagree. I think ken is nasty, can't stand him!


 We can agree to disagree.  I wouldn't go for Ken as he is not my type, but they seem to be happy with a long standing marriage and that's all that matters.


----------



## Tropigal3

lucywife said:


> I would like to see Yo back without Lyme/The King agenda because I like her style the best. the rest of them are just tacky and tired to a various degree. Lisa R needs to go, she's annoying as hell, I feel like she gets more screen time than anybody else talking about her feelings.



Yes and I'm sure she's very happy about all that screen time she's gotten no matter the reason!  

I'm kind of sad to say that I didn't care for Eileen this season either.  But I really liked Kathryn (surprisingly).  And yeah I think LVP and Ken have a solid marriage.  Kyle and Mauricio seem to be pretty solid as well.  

Honestly, I like this group of women but all that sniping this season was just over the top!  Funny that only the NY ladies go to dinner together after the Reunion show.  No hard feelingsthat's nice to hear.


----------



## slang

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes and I'm sure she's very happy about all that screen time she's gotten no matter the reason!
> 
> I'm kind of sad to say that I didn't care for Eileen this season either.  But I really liked Kathryn (surprisingly).  And yeah I think LVP and Ken have a solid marriage.  Kyle and Mauricio seem to be pretty solid as well.
> 
> Honestly, I like this group of women but all that sniping this season was just over the top!  Funny that only the NY ladies go to dinner together after the Reunion show.  No hard feelingsthat's nice to hear.



This group used to do dinner too after the finale, this year Lisa V, Kyle & Kathryn went and then seperately Erika & Yo went.

It will be interesting to see if the NY ladies stay friends after their reunion, we are only on episode 2 and already a Twitter war last night and then Bethenney blocked Dorinda so lots of drama going on there too


----------



## DC-Cutie

If Kathryn came back, what storyline would she have?  She didn't really have one this season


----------



## lucywife

imgg said:


> Also, why does Lisa R always refer to her husband by his first and last name?


 so we won't forget who she's married to.  Girlfriend is clearly overestimating how "relevant" she is. The show is not about her emotional state and reactions to this and that. 



slang said:


> I can't imagine the ladies being jealous of Lisa V? Why, what does she have that they don't?
> I think Ken is miserable, he's so crabby & can be quite nasty.


 100%, he is not a nice man, I would be mortified if my husband behaved this way towards other women. But they've been married for 150 years and still together, that's impressive.
I don't think other women being jealous of Lisa V. They are not treating her fairly, but we don't see all the interactions they have off camera. Erika is Yo's mouthpiece, no doubt about that.


----------



## caitlin1214

imgg said:


> Yes, Ken is crabby, but he is also old and has dealt with several hip surgeries and health issues.  He may be crabby, but I love how he defends his wife.



Me, too. And it's not like  he said that to anyone's face. 

I could see myself doing that (again, not to anyone's face) but someone ranting to me about someone and depending on how egregious the slight against my friend/family member is, I might respond with a sympathetic, "That B!"


----------



## Tropigal3

slang said:


> This group used to do dinner too after the finale, this year Lisa V, Kyle & Kathryn went and then seperately Erika & Yo went.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if the NY ladies stay friends after their reunion, we are only on episode 2 and already a Twitter war last night and then Bethenney blocked Dorinda so lots of drama going on there too



One of the NY ladies, I think it was Bethanny, was on WWHL and said they all went to dinner after the reunion show this season.  So even with all the drama this season, in the end they are all okay with each other.


----------



## slang

caitlin1214 said:


> Me, too. And it's not like  he said that to anyone's face.
> 
> I could see myself doing that (again, not to anyone's face) but someone ranting to me about someone and depending on how egregious the slight against my friend/family member is, I might respond with a sympathetic, "That B!"



But he has. He jumped into the "fight" Lisa & Eileen were having in the Hamptons, he went after Yo & also Joyce a few seasons back.

Funny, he was mad that Paul went into Brandi one season saying it wasnt fair to attack the other women but he has done it several times.

Personally I like how the other men handle things, like when Eileen was telling Vinny about the fight w/ Lisa V in Dubai and she could tell he could care less and he said as much. I can't believe grown man like Ken would stoop to getting involved in these stupid fights. It's not like Lisa can't defend herself. If she can dish it, she should be able to take it without her husband jumping in...


----------



## Tropigal3

lucywife said:


> 100%, he is not a nice man, I would be mortified if my husband behaved this way towards other women. But *they've been married for 150 years *and still together, that's impressive.
> I don't think other women being jealous of Lisa V. They are not treating her fairly, but we don't see all the interactions they have off camera. Erika is Yo's mouthpiece, no doubt about that.



You're so bad!  LOL!!  

I don't think anyone is jealous of anyone else.  People are different, think differently, react differently and this is an overly dramatized version of reality led and encouraged by producers.  I mean the Atlanta hw have been the #1 franchise for a long time, that tells me people LOVE this type of hair pulling bs.  The only other franchise that had something similar (Teresa's table turnover) is NJ, and they are #2 franchise.  

Look at how dull the D.C. hw were.  The only real drama they had was that blond and her (now ex) husband crashing the White House party.  Then they got cancelled.

Sad, but sometimes fun too.  Like a deer in the headlight fun.


----------



## gail13

This is LA-all these drama queens are jealous of each other!   Yolanda said it best on WWHL when she said 'LVP was a Hollywood Friend"-meaning a shallow acquaintance.  These people are only part of this show to use it as a platform to help their business/career.  

I met Camille in the shoe dept of NM a few months ago and she was very sweet-She's had her moments on the show as well, but as things have gone, she's probably been humbled quite a bit.  Brandy seems to be still trying to milk it for all she can-did anyone see her IG post the other night of her naked backside-talking about how hard she works out to keep her look!  Disgusting.


----------



## susieserb

her life partner that no longer makes (Yo or David) "happy" after groan _four years_~ Had to vomit that sorry.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I, for one, am looking forward to the reunion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well I guess it is true Lisa and Mohammed's friendship is caput according to TMZ.  Call me crazy, but Yo looked like she had so much joy telling Andy they hadn't spoken in 8 months.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> Well I guess it is true Lisa and Mohammed's friendship is caput according to TMZ.  Call me crazy, but Yo looked like she had so much joy telling Andy they hadn't spoken in 8 months.


Well that's sad - I'm sure Yo is happy - I think she was always threatened by Lisa's and Mo's friendship - Lisa was friends first with Mo; not Yolanda, she met Yolanda through Mohammed (at least that's my understanding).


----------



## slang

Well if Lisa V did what the TMZ article says then I can totally see why Mo would stop being friends!


----------



## Graw

Why would anyone be jealous of LVP?  The way they gang up on her it makes them appear to have it out for her.  I do believe they want to take her down a couple notches...breathe the same air we do philosophy.  She makes herself an easy target.  The group of girls tried to make Yo see Rinnas point which made them all seem crass and manipulative. They are guiding her. Yo, Kyle, Eileeen and Rinna play victims. The lawyers wife is a mouth piece.  Yo realized David is actually leaving, I'm a strong woman let me get myself together and she has.  Rinna realized she might obtain a tv show of her own if she plays her cards right. Last season she went after Kim, who has a disease and that didn't work.  She went after Yo, who has a disease that didn't work after she came to the conclusion Yo has an inside person/ spokes person on the show. Until she realized ... To get into the hive, you must take down the Queen.  Why not?  5 years from now if she has a talk show, it will all be worth it. 

Why would anyone be jealous of LVP?  She is a confident, gorgeous, witty, astute business woman, wife and mother, I bet she has the highest paid contract, she has a spin off called ... LVP rules!  Who else has a spin off? Who else wants a spin off TV show?   She is absolutely fabulous!  I'm sure plenty females who are 12 to 80 years of age  watch the show solely to see her and don't vote in Bravo polls, blogs or tweet about her.  She is a great role model. 




imgg said:


> Seriously!  Well Eileen sure drank the Erika kook-aid.  What a stupid thing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the ladies-especially Eileen and Erika are very jealous of LVP.   I can understand if LVP is just not their type of girl, but they have gone out of their way to try to make her look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Also wasn't the stupid argument about LVP bringing Kyle in on the Munchausen caught on camera?  I remember Kyle saying to Lisa at her house  "I'll take you down with me" when they were talking about Yolanda.  If so, it definitely did not go down the way Lisa R says.  Lisa R can't blame LVP for things that were coming out of her own mouth.  Lisa R is a piece of work.




It's LVPs fault Rinna said Yolanda Foster is manipulative?  I'm happy Yo did not accept that. 



katran26 said:


> I totally agree - a lot of the ladies constantly go after LVP, and the only logical reason for it is jealousy.




I hope they find a new topic other than personal attacks next season.



lucywife said:


> so we won't forget who she's married to.  Girlfriend is clearly overestimating how "relevant" she is. The show is not about her emotional state and reactions to this and that.
> 
> 
> 
> 100%, he is not a nice man, I would be mortified if my husband behaved this way towards other women. But they've been married for 150 years and still together, that's impressive.
> 
> I don't think other women being jealous of Lisa V. They are not treating her fairly, but we don't see all the interactions they have off camera. Erika is Yo's mouthpiece, no doubt about that.




R has to make herself the center of something if she is going to get a talk show.



DC-Cutie said:


> Well I guess it is true Lisa and Mohammed's friendship is caput according to TMZ.  Call me crazy, but Yo looked like she had so much joy telling Andy they hadn't spoken in 8 months.




Yo is happy that is a dig at LVP.   Mo has every right to be irate with LVP, so what he also thinks the same things many people believe watching Yo.  It's not LVPs right and is a breach of friendship for her to reveal that in any way shape or form.


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> But he has. He jumped into the "fight" Lisa & Eileen were having in the Hamptons, *he went after Yo & also Joyce a few seasons back*.
> 
> Funny, he was mad that Paul went into Brandi one season saying it wasnt fair to attack the other women but he has done it several times.
> 
> Personally I like how the other men handle things, like when Eileen was telling Vinny about the fight w/ Lisa V in Dubai and she could tell he could care less and he said as much. I can't believe grown man like Ken would stoop to getting involved in these stupid fights. It's not like Lisa can't defend herself. If she can dish it, she should be able to take it without her husband jumping in...



As I recall, Yo was the one who started it with Ken.  Yo was completely out of line the way she acted towards Ken.  Yo wanted Ken and everyone else to bow down to her because she was married to a king.  I guess that didn't work out so well for her.


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> As I recall, Yo was the one who started it with Ken.  Yo was completely out of line the way she acted towards Ken.  Yo wanted Ken and everyone else to bow down to her because she was married to a king.  I guess that didn't work out so well for her.



Ken tried to grab Yo's arm, I don't like Yo & I think she is over dramatic but Ken shouldn't get involved in his wife's fights, IMO he looks petty.
I still remember the time Ken & Mohammad went after Joyce & her husband for not liking Brandi (why a 70y/o man thinks that is his business I'll never know) and they both laid it on thick in their defence of Brandi - she is amazing, so nice, sweet etc etc.
I had to laugh when not even a year later Ken was over Brandi and tweeting & re-tweeting not so nice things about her and Mohammad was threatening to sue her.


----------



## slang

As far as the other ladies being jealous of Lisa V - sorry I just don't see it??

I think its a cop out to say women are jealous when they don't like other women, was Lisa V jealous of all the women on the show she didn't like??

We never say men are jealous of other men they don't get along with.

There are lots of women I have met over my life who I don't like - it's not because I am jealous of them, I just didn't like them for whatever reason. 

Maybe some people don't like Lisa because she is not likeable. 

Is she manipulative? I don't know her so I can't say, BUT from what I see on the show I see it! I have said all through this thread ALL the ladies manipulate in their own way but it is interesting almost every case member going back to season 1 have said that about her...


----------



## Sassys

Tropigal3 said:


> One of the NY ladies, I think it was Bethanny, was on WWHL and said they all went to dinner after the reunion show this season.  So even with all the drama this season, in the end they are all okay with each other.



They haven't shot the reunion for this season. That was last season they went out (she posted the pics on Instagram).


----------



## imgg

Graw said:


> Why would anyone be jealous of LVP?  She is a confident, gorgeous, witty, astute business woman, wife and mother, I bet she has the highest paid contract, she has a spin off called ... LVP rules!  Who else has a spin off? Who else wants a spin off TV show?   She is absolutely fabulous!  I'm sure plenty females who are 12 to 80 years of age  watch the show solely to see her and don't vote in Bravo polls, blogs or tweet about her.  She is a great role model.
> 
> 
> .



I agree.

 I think this whole season of take down Lisa over something so stupid and insignificant was from Yolanda.  Yolanda brought Erika in knowing she is strong and would take on LVP.  Eileen is easy to manipulate and she also easily winds up and manipulates Lisa R.  No one tries this hard to harm someone unless its stemmed by jealously.  That's different than just not liking someone. 

I find Yolanda interesting.  She sure knows when to turn on the charm and can come across as completely level headed, but there is a lot more to her.  We saw how nasty she was a couple seasons ago, and then all the histrionics over her illness.  Also, its not so easy to get lime disease, so I find it hard to swallow that she and two of her children all have it.


----------



## lucywife

CanuckBagLover said:


> Well that's sad - I'm sure Yo is happy - I think she was always threatened by Lisa's and Mo's friendship - Lisa was friends first with Mo; not Yolanda, she met Yolanda through Mohammed (at least that's my understanding).


what? Why Yo would be threatened and what difference does it make who was friends with Mo first?  
Lisa was the one who said things she has no business saying, how's that Yo's fault? and what kind of friendship is that when you are making your supposed good friend's ex looking like a lunatic? what was the purpose of that I would like to know.


----------



## imgg

lucywife said:


> what? Why Yo would be threatened and what difference does it make who was friends with Mo first?
> Lisa was the one who said things she has no business saying, how's that Yo's fault? and what kind of friendship is that when you are making your supposed good friend's ex looking like a lunatic? what was the purpose of that I would like to know.



I don't think Yolanda needed any help looking like a lunatic this season. She did that nicely all on her own.

Lisa V answered a question asked by Kyle and it was caught on camera, it wasn't like she was going around saying that to everyone.


----------



## lucywife

imgg said:


> I don't think Yolanda needed any help *looking like a lunatic* this season. She did that nicely all on her own.
> 
> Lisa V answered a question asked by Kyle and it was caught on camera, it wasn't like she was going around saying that to everyone.


 because she's sick? nice


----------



## Graw

slang said:


> As far as the other ladies being jealous of Lisa V - sorry I just don't see it??
> 
> 
> 
> I think its a cop out to say women are jealous when they don't like other women, was Lisa V jealous of all the women on the show she didn't like??
> 
> 
> 
> We never say men are jealous of other men they don't get along with.
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of women I have met over my life who I don't like - it's not because I am jealous of them, I just didn't like them for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some people don't like Lisa because she is not likeable.
> 
> 
> 
> .



I agree with the statement about women immediately being considered jealous of other women of they don't like them while men just don't like one another.  We don't like people either! 

I also find it incredibly annoying when women tear one another down or make snide comments about someone successful not being "that" pretty, fit, smart, sexy without even considering how hard that gorgeous, naturally sexy, pretty, intelligent woman had to work to get to a position of power. 

Are they jealous?  We don't know them, but they would have plenty reasons to be envious of her.  I do think the women find it frustrating that she doesn't appear vulnerable or emotional.  LVP is working when she is on camera and she is not the type of person to have a hysterical melt down on set, sorry.  The show isn't a hobby for her, it's a business. We can't fault her for being strong and managing her emotions.


----------



## imgg

lucywife said:


> because she's sick? nice


 I was using your word and agreeing with you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

imgg said:


> I was using your word and agreeing with you.



Amen!  say that ish again!


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> Amen!  say that ish again!


----------



## lucywife

imgg said:


> I was using your word and agreeing with you.


I don't see anything to be sarcastic about. 

Kyle didn't ask her about Yo's kids out of nowhere, Lisa is friends with Mo, so obviously she knows more about their health than their own mother. When confronted her answer was-I'm not a doctor. 
Yes, Lisa is making stupid  comments just like everybody else and when it bites her in the aZZ she's all trepidatious and frustrated. I wonder for how long she's going to be sucking up to Kyle and Faye she called an orangutan not long ago.
In so many words, this was not Lisa's best season, but at least she wasn't slapped this time around.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lucywife said:


> what? Why Yo would be threatened and what difference does it make who was friends with Mo first?
> Lisa was the one who said things she has no business saying, how's that Yo's fault? and what kind of friendship is that when you are making your supposed good friend's ex looking like a lunatic? what was the purpose of that I would like to know.




I think Yolanda is very insecure and basically values herself based on her looks and her ability to attract a wealthy man and would feel threatened by an woman who was friends with her husband. She even said in the last episode that Lisa V was always really more of Mohammed's friend than hers.

I'm not sure what you're referring to.  I think Lisa has her faults but I didn't hear her make any statements about Yolanda that made her look like a lunatic.  And anyways, Yolanda pretty much as done that all by herself (I was very sympathetic at first to Yolanda's situation since I suffer from chronic condiitions but her inconsistencies, her narcissism and her pointless selfie sickies, just finally got to me - I've had enough).


----------



## lucywife

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Yolanda is very insecure and basically values herself based on her looks and her ability to attract a wealthy man and would feel threatened by an woman who was friends with her husband. She even said in the last episode that Lisa V was always really more of Mohammed's friend than hers.
> 
> I'm not sure what you're referring to.  I think Lisa has her faults but I didn't hear her make any statements about Yolanda that made her look like a lunatic.  And anyways, Yolanda pretty much as done that all by herself (I was very sympathetic at first to Yolanda's situation since I suffer from chronic condiitions but her inconsistencies, her narcissism and her pointless selfie sickies, just finally got to me - I've had enough).


 sorry to hear about your struggle.

I seriously don't understand what she could possibly be threatened with Lisa being friends with her ex. It's not like Mo left Yo to be Lisa's full-time friend. 

Second part, Lisa by saying that kids don't have Lyme implied that Yo made the whole Lyme thing up, that she's a liar desperate for attention. Pretty much what Lisa R was trying to prove with the Munchausen. I also think that Yo is enjoying her triumph because both Lisas look like a**holes picking on poor Yo and on top of everything the King left her (I'd say good riddance) I agree with how you described Yo, but that doesn't make me hate her, nobody is perfect. 

I think this one was one of the worst seasons because of Lisa R.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I believe that Mo told Lisa that he didn't think the kids had Lyme. BUT, he didn't expect their conversation to be played out on national TV


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> I believe that Mo told Lisa that he didn't think the kids had Lyme. BUT, he didn't expect their conversation to be played out on national TV


 
I think that's what happened too.  I'm sure Lisa V regrets saying anything and you can clearly tell she was uncomfortable when Kyle was asking about it.  What a tangled mess and Yolanda should have left her children's health issues off national TV.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> I believe that Mo told Lisa that he didn't think the kids had Lyme. BUT, he didn't expect their conversation to be played out on national TV



Me too! I don't like Lisa V but I don't think for a second she made that up. I can imagine a private conversation where even he wonders about Yo's health and thinks the kids are fine and questions the Lyme diagnosis but never expected that private musing to be made public.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I would have been livid if my spouse was offering my children's medical records like it was the Sunday paper!!!!


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> I would have been livid if my spouse was offering my children's medical records like it was the Sunday paper!!!!



Yes!
I would also be livid that she "outted" her ADULT children's medical issues that they themselves had kept PRIVATE to emphasis her storyline.
She had enough brain function to know better than to bring up her marriage issues and keep that private for her & David, but her kids health didn't get the same courtesy.


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> Yes!
> I would also be livid that she "outted" her ADULT children's medical issues that they themselves had kept PRIVATE to emphasis her storyline.
> She had enough brain function to know better than to bring up her marriage issues and keep that private for her & David, but her kids health didn't get the same courtesy.



the difference is, in her mind she owns her children. 
I also think Yo is "working" Mo through their kids like most women do. Beautiful GiGi phrasing her mother at the Lyme awareness (or whatever it was) event, everybody's crying, Kyle is remorseful, such elegance. 
Blaming Yo for comments Lisa V made sounds the same as Lisa R blames Lisa V for speaking the "truth" and how's Yo situation is any different from Lisa bringing her son's drug issues up?


----------



## Tropigal3

Sassys said:


> They haven't shot the reunion for this season. That was last season they went out (she posted the pics on Instagram).



Yes, I stand corrected.  I was getting confused with all these damned HW franchises!   They always do reunion after the season so they can all talk about who did what to whom on the season.


----------



## Creativelyswank

slang said:


> As far as the other ladies being jealous of Lisa V - sorry I just don't see it??
> 
> I think its a cop out to say women are jealous when they don't like other women, was Lisa V jealous of all the women on the show she didn't like??
> 
> We never say men are jealous of other men they don't get along with.
> 
> There are lots of women I have met over my life who I don't like - it's not because I am jealous of them, I just didn't like them for whatever reason.
> 
> Maybe some people don't like Lisa because she is not likeable.
> 
> Is she manipulative? I don't know her so I can't say, BUT from what I see on the show I see it! I have said all through this thread ALL the ladies manipulate in their own way but it is interesting almost every case member going back to season 1 have said that about her...


 
I couldn't agree with you more. That apology to Faye was every bit as genuine as Erika's boobs and as contrived as Lisa R's $t stirring. 

The only one I see as not being manipulative is Eileen, I view her as incredibly naïve and trapped in a crazy making situation where she just can't get her head around the fact that people lack integrity. If she's going to last she's going to have to changer her tagline to "If you can't beat them, join them."

ETA: And I 100% believe that LVP is basing her denial on semantics. No, she did not mention the word Munchausen's specifically but she suggested everything in the definition. Lisa R. is guilty of having better Web MD. skills.


----------



## slang

lucywife said:


> the difference is, in her mind she owns her children.
> I also think Yo is "working" Mo through their kids like most women do. Beautiful GiGi phrasing her mother at the Lyme awareness (or whatever it was) event, everybody's crying, Kyle is remorseful, such elegance.
> Blaming Yo for comments Lisa V made sounds the same as Lisa R blames Lisa V for speaking the "truth" and how's Yo situation is any different from Lisa bringing her son's drug issues up?



I'm not blaming Yo for anything Lisa said. I believe Mo told her that the kids were fine and she was stupid to repeat it. I'm not even blaming Kyle for asking her about the kids. Lisa could have easily said she didn't want to discuss it, just like Kyle told Lisa when Lisa kept pressing Kyle why Mauricio & 2 of the girls weren't going to Nicky Hiltons wedding. You have to own what you say.
That being said, I don't think thats the full reason why Lisa & Mo fell out. According to the TMZ article posted here, she kept asking Mo about the kids and if they had Lyme several times on camera when they were filming. I think that's low, because the only reason to do that is to get the Father to say the Mother is lying about the kids health. I don't think getting involved in family matters like that make anyone look good and best to stay out of what doesn't concern you. Family should stick together and no matter what, Yo is the Mother of his kids.


----------



## pjhm

swags said:


> Ken adores Lisa and sticks up for her. I laughed when he called Rhinna a b after he found out she turned on Lisa.
> I don't think Vinny or Harry or Tom are that into their wives. Mauricio, not sure. He seems to love Kyle but I do wonder about the tabloid stories from a few years ago. Donny, I don't think he is on the up and up either.


Ken is of that generation that thinks sticking up for one's spouse is a sign of love. My spouse is younger than Ken and it drives me crazy when he does that for me. And if I think he's wrong, he  expects me to stick up for him. I don't do it  and he gets upset.  I prefer to "paddle my own canoe" and don't want anyone butting in unless I ask for it. But Lisa doesn't seem to mind.


slang said:


> As far as the other ladies being jealous of Lisa V - sorry I just don't see it??
> 
> I think its a cop out to say women are jealous when they don't like other women, was Lisa V jealous of all the women on the show she didn't like??
> 
> We never say men are jealous of other men they don't get along with.
> 
> There are lots of women I have met over my life who I don't like - it's not because I am jealous of them, I just didn't like them for whatever reason.
> 
> Maybe some people don't like Lisa because she is not likeable.
> 
> Is she manipulative? I don't know her so I can't say, BUT from what I see on the show I see it! I have said all through this thread ALL the ladies manipulate in their own way but it is interesting almost every case member going back to season 1 have said that about her...





slang said:


> I'm not blaming Yo for anything Lisa said. I believe Mo told her that the kids were fine and she was stupid to repeat it. I'm not even blaming Kyle for asking her about the kids. Lisa could have easily said she didn't want to discuss it, just like Kyle told Lisa when Lisa kept pressing Kyle why Mauricio & 2 of the girls weren't going to Nicky Hiltons wedding. You have to own what you say.
> That being said, I don't think thats the full reason why Lisa & Mo fell out. According to the TMZ article posted here, she kept asking Mo about the kids and if they had Lyme several times on camera when they were filming. I think that's low, because the only reason to do that is to get the Father to say the Mother is lying about the kids health. I don't think getting involved in family matters like that make anyone look good and best to stay out of what doesn't concern you. Family should stick together and no matter what, Yo is the Mother of his kids.





imgg said:


> As I recall, Yo was the one who started it with Ken.  Yo was completely out of line the way she acted towards Ken.  Yo wanted Ken and everyone else to bow down to her because she was married to a king.  I guess that didn't work out so well for her.





slang said:


> Ken tried to grab Yo's arm, I don't like Yo & I think she is over dramatic but Ken shouldn't get involved in his wife's fights, IMO he looks petty.
> I still remember the time Ken & Mohammad went after Joyce & her husband for not liking Brandi (why a 70y/o man thinks that is his business I'll never know) and they both laid it on thick in their defence of Brandi - she is amazing, so nice, sweet etc etc.
> I had to laugh when not even a year later Ken was over Brandi and tweeting & re-tweeting not so nice things about her and Mohammad was threatening to sue her.


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> I'm not blaming Yo for anything Lisa said. I believe Mo told her that the kids were fine and she was stupid to repeat it. I'm not even blaming Kyle for asking her about the kids. Lisa could have easily said she didn't want to discuss it, just like Kyle told Lisa when Lisa kept pressing Kyle why Mauricio & 2 of the girls weren't going to Nicky Hiltons wedding. You have to own what you say.
> That being said, I don't think thats the full reason why Lisa & Mo fell out. According to the TMZ article posted here, she kept asking Mo about the kids and if they had Lyme several times on camera when they were filming. I think that's low, because the only reason to do that is to get the Father to say the Mother is lying about the kids health. I don't think getting involved in family matters like that make anyone look good and best to stay out of what doesn't concern you. Family should stick together and no matter what, Yo is the Mother of his kids.


I know you didn't, other posters did. I agree with your post 100%


----------



## slang

lucywife said:


> I know you didn't, other posters did. I agree with your post 100%



Oops, sorry! I misunderstood your post


----------



## bisousx

pjhm said:


> Ken is of that generation that thinks sticking up for one's spouse is a sign of love. My spouse is younger than Ken and it drives me crazy when he does that for me. And if I think he's wrong, he  expects me to stick up for him. I don't do it  and he gets upset.  I prefer to "paddle my own canoe" and don't want anyone butting in unless I ask for it. But Lisa doesn't seem to mind.



I would love to someday have a hubby who would stick up for me no matter if he thinks I'm wrong or right - in public, anyways. of course, he comes across as a grumpy old man, but IMO, it shows an unshakeable loyalty towards each other.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisousx said:


> I would love to someday have a hubby who would stick up for me no matter if he thinks I'm wrong or right - in public, anyways. of course, he comes across as a grumpy old man, but IMO, it shows an unshakeable loyalty towards each other.


I think he comes across grumpy these past couple of season because he's seen his wife attacked so much over the years and so its easy to set him off. I get the sense he doesn't really enjoy being on the show (compared to earlier years) but he's sticking with it because Lisa still wants to, plus its good publicity for their restaurants.  

Anyways, they seem to have a good relationship and I too would rather have husband that sticks up for me and maybe calls some woman names out of anger than Eileen's husband who ignores her and looks like he's always mentally trying to figure which next bet he should place when she talks to him.


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think he comes across grumpy these past couple of season because he's seen his wife attacked so much over the years and so its easy to set him off. I get the sense he doesn't really enjoy being on the show (compared to earlier years) but he's sticking with it because Lisa still wants to, plus its good publicity for their restaurants.
> 
> Anyways, they seem to have a good relationship and I* too would rather have husband that sticks up for me and maybe calls some woman names out of anger than Eileen's husband who ignores her and looks like he's always mentally trying to figure which next bet he should place when she talks to him*.



Seriously! I think Eileen would be better served dealing with what is going on in her own household than worrying so much what LVP said or did not say and coercing Lisa R in confronting her.


----------



## pjhm

imgg said:


> Seriously! I think Eileen would be better served dealing with what is going on in her own household than worrying so much what LVP said or did not say and coercing Lisa R in confronting her.


 Agree! Eileen is making a mountain out of a molehill because she thinks LVP dismisses her feelings. Thus, she is jumping on any frivolous argument she can conjure up against her. If I were Vince, I'd roll my eyes too!


----------



## GoGlam

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think he comes across grumpy these past couple of season because he's seen his wife attacked so much over the years and so its easy to set him off. I get the sense he doesn't really enjoy being on the show (compared to earlier years) but he's sticking with it because Lisa still wants to, plus its good publicity for their restaurants.
> 
> Anyways, they seem to have a good relationship and I too would rather have husband that sticks up for me and maybe calls some woman names out of anger than Eileen's husband who ignores her and looks like he's always mentally trying to figure which next bet he should place when she talks to him.




This!


----------



## cdtracing

bisousx said:


> I would love to someday have a hubby who would stick up for me no matter if he thinks I'm wrong or right - in public, anyways. of course, he comes across as a grumpy old man, but IMO, it shows an unshakeable loyalty towards each other.



My husband is almost 11 yrs younger than me & he always has my back.  If someone was trashing me in public, he would let them know, in no uncertain terms, they need to shut up.  He won't get between me & someone else as long as it doesn't get out of hand but he won't put up with someone talking $*it in public about me.  And vise versa.  We don't air our business in public but will shut it down if someone tries to start something.  I love knowing my husband is there to defend me, whether I need it or not.


----------



## LemonDrop

Lisa R looks like shes having an allergic reaction to a bee sting.


----------



## Crystalina

LemonDrop said:


> Lisa R looks like shes having an allergic reaction to a bee sting.




She looks like a trout fish!


----------



## cdtracing

LemonDrop said:


> Lisa R looks like shes having an allergic reaction to a bee sting.



Lisa R looks stoned in this pic!


----------



## livethelake

She also can't spell

Plam Springs?  (her location, under her name)


----------



## Crystalina

livethelake said:


> She also can't spell
> 
> Plam Springs?  (her location, under her name)




She was probably drunk when she typed that!


----------



## Sassys

livethelake said:


> She also can't spell
> 
> Plam Springs?  (her location, under her name)



Why would she need to type the location on Instagram? Her location comes up automatically by where she is. Unless, she is lying about where she is.


----------



## Crystalina

Sassys said:


> Why would she need to type the location on Instagram? Her location comes up automatically by where she is. Unless, she is lying about where she is.




Because she's OBNOXIOUS, which is probably my least favorite trait in people.


----------



## susieserb

Graw said:


> Why would anyone be jealous of LVP?  The way they gang up on her it makes them appear to have it out for her.  I do believe they want to take her down a couple notches...breathe the same air we do philosophy.  She makes herself an easy target.  The group of girls tried to make Yo see Rinnas point which made them all seem crass and manipulative. They are guiding her. Yo, Kyle, Eileeen and Rinna play victims. The lawyers wife is a mouth piece.  Yo realized David is actually leaving, I'm a strong woman let me get myself together and she has.  Rinna realized she might obtain a tv show of her own if she plays her cards right. Last season she went after Kim, who has a disease and that didn't work.  She went after Yo, who has a disease that didn't work after she came to the conclusion Yo has an inside person/ spokes person on the show. Until she realized ... To get into the hive, you must take down the Queen.  Why not?  5 years from now if she has a talk show, it will all be worth it.
> 
> Why would anyone be jealous of LVP?  She is a confident, gorgeous, witty, astute business woman, wife and mother, I bet she has the highest paid contract, she has a spin off called ... LVP rules!  Who else has a spin off? Who else wants a spin off TV show?   She is absolutely fabulous!  I'm sure plenty females who are 12 to 80 years of age  watch the show solely to see her and don't vote in Bravo polls, blogs or tweet about her.  She is a great role model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's LVPs fault Rinna said Yolanda Foster is manipulative?  I'm happy Yo did not accept that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they find a new topic other than personal attacks next season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R has to make herself the center of something if she is going to get a talk show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo is happy that is a dig at LVP.   Mo has every right to be irate with LVP, so what he also thinks the same things many people believe watching Yo.  It's not LVPs right and is a breach of friendship for her to reveal that in any way shape or form.


I love you.


----------



## susieserb

LemonDrop said:


> Lisa R looks like shes having an allergic reaction to a bee sting.


My husband walked by and saw her on TV, not knowing LR's history said, "OMGOSH what's wrong with that women's lips". LOL SMH


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think he comes across grumpy these past couple of season because he's seen his wife attacked so much over the years and so its easy to set him off. I get the sense he doesn't really enjoy being on the show (compared to earlier years) but he's sticking with it because Lisa still wants to, plus its good publicity for their restaurants.
> 
> Anyways, they seem to have a good relationship and I too would rather have husband that sticks up for me and maybe calls some woman names out of anger *than Eileen's husband who ignores her and looks like he's always mentally trying to figure which next bet he should place when she talks to him*.



  That cracked me up.
I admit, I wouldn't mind either.  I wouldn't want my husband butting into petty things, but it's nice to know someone has your back no matter what, then tell me in private if he thinks I'm wrong.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I really don't see a Lisa Rinna talk show working. They hand those out like candy and they last a season at most. Some people work better in a reality setting because their nasty or fake personalities shine through more when alone. Bethenny, Kate Plus 8, Kris Jenner, etc.


----------



## gail13

Lisa R's hubby Harry Hamlin was being interviewed today with Kathy Lee and Hoda and he said the show was good for her branding....he also said it was like a nightime soap opera with real blood.  She is making a killing on QVC.


----------



## Sassys

gail13 said:


> Lisa R's hubby Harry Hamlin was being interviewed today with Kathy Lee and Hoda and he said the show was good for her branding....he also said it was like a nightime soap opera with real blood.  She is making a killing on QVC.



I am so sick of everyone on reality TV, thinking they have a brand.


----------



## beekmanhill

gail13 said:


> Lisa R's hubby Harry Hamlin was being interviewed today with Kathy Lee and Hoda and he said the show was good for her branding....he also said it was like a nightime soap opera with real blood.  She is making a killing on QVC.



What is her brand supposed to be?

I think Rinna and Eileen treat the show like another soap with a script they are given and then improvise a bit.

I'm disappointed in Eileen because I loved her on Y&R.


----------



## slang

Funny how Lisa V doesn't call Eileen and Lisa R by their names anymore on her blog etc. She only refers to them as "soapy" and "sudsy"


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> Funny how Lisa V doesn't call Eileen and Lisa R by their names anymore on her blog etc. She only refers to them as* "soapy" and "sudsy" *



That's hysterical!!!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

susieserb said:


> My husband walked by and saw her on TV, not knowing LR's history said, "OMGOSH what's wrong with that women's lips". LOL SMH


 
Mine said this about Katherine's lol


----------



## cdtracing

Creativelyswank said:


> Mine said this about Katherine's lol



My husband calls it the duck lipped housewives show!  (Rinna, Katherine, Faye, Taylor.)

And speaking of Taylor, I'm glad we weren't subjected to much of her on the show this go round.


----------



## gail13

beekmanhill said:


> What is her brand supposed to be?
> 
> I think Rinna and Eileen treat the show like another soap with a script they are given and then improvise a bit.
> 
> I'm disappointed in Eileen because I loved her on Y&R.



Her QVC line that is supposedly doing record breaking sales.


----------



## beekmanhill

gail13 said:


> Her QVC line that is supposedly doing record breaking sales.



I looked on the QVC website and her stuff is highly rated, so I guess he is telling the truth.

The Countess' stuff was all on clearance at eVine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> I looked on the QVC website and her stuff is highly rated, so I guess he is telling the truth.
> 
> The Countess' stuff was all on clearance at eVine.



and we still haven't seen a thing from Sonja's line


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> and we still haven't seen a thing from Sonja's line



http://www.sonjamorgannewyork.com/

Same clothes as last year, and now 50% off.


----------



## floatinglili

Finally caught up on Kyle's party night with soapy, sudsy and EJ in full flight. The conversation between EJ and Kathryn was illuminating in a sad and embarrassing way for the sudsy girls. 
It seems the sudsies are wallowing In the type of emotional ugliness that saw french aristocrats guillotined. The desire to destroy, the desire for a scorched earth. 
How strange when you consider these women are meant to be the elite, further removed from the primitive emotional drives of the peasants.


----------



## susieserb

gail13 said:


> Her QVC line that is supposedly doing record breaking sales.


LR at least has experience with the marketing and sales of clothing.  She was one of the first celebs to open a high fashion boutique in LA about 10 years ago and was quite successful with it.  When the economy crashed hard in Cali so did their business 

I say good for Lisa's QVC success; I believe she and here DH have a good business business heads on their shoulders~


----------



## guccimamma

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know what she had to gain by faking it.
> 
> I just caught up on a few episodes. I would have cried if I had to leave that Malibu home. Especially the refrigerator.



when they were moving, she pointed out that half of that perfectly stocked, beautiful refrigerator was fake food. 

....just like their marriage.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> when they were moving, she pointed out that half of that perfectly stocked, beautiful refrigerator was fake food.
> 
> ....just like their marriage.



I screamed FRAUD when she said that


----------



## lucywife

guccimamma said:


> when they were moving, she pointed out that half of that perfectly stocked, beautiful refrigerator was fake food.
> 
> ....just like their marriage.


 how symbolic.


----------



## cdtracing

susieserb said:


> LR at least has experience with the marketing and sales of clothing.  She was one of the first celebs to open a high fashion boutique in LA about 10 years ago and was quite successful with it.  When the economy crashed hard in Cali so did their business
> 
> I say good for Lisa's QVC success; I believe she and here DH have a good business business heads on their shoulders~



+1  While I don't care for some of these women's attitudes & behaviors simply because I'm not interested in all their drama BS, I don't begrudge them success in their business ventures.  If LR's QVC business is doing gangbusters, I say great for her.  She does understand marketing & promotion of her product.  So many of these Housewives get into businesses(makeup, wine. jewelry, clothing, ect) without really understanding marketing strategy & promotion.  They just expect to ride along on the notoriety of their RH status to promote & market their products.  LR was already established & had a clothing line on QVC before she became a Housewife.  Being on the show only boosted sales of her product along with wearing some of her clothing while filming.  It's nice to see a celebrity actually use/wear the product they're promoting.

Unlike Bethany with all her Skinny Girl products placed all over for the cameras to see, LR  did not come across as aggressive with her promotions.  Neither did Kyle with the promotion of her store/s.  Bethany seems to depend on Bravo, Andy, & RH shows to promote her name & product.  JMO


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> when they were moving, she pointed out that half of that perfectly stocked, beautiful refrigerator was fake food.
> 
> ....just like their marriage.



Ironic.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What makes you think their marriage was fake? Even from the beginning? I am asking since I didn't watch the previous two or three seasons.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> What makes you think their marriage was fake? Even from the beginning? I am asking since I didn't watch the previous two or three seasons.



If you need to gush and fawn over your man that much; it usually indicates something is wrong and you are putting on a show for people.


----------



## beekmanhill

cdtracing said:


> +1  While I don't care for some of these women's attitudes & behaviors simply because I'm not interested in all their drama BS, I don't begrudge them success in their business ventures.  If LR's QVC business is doing gangbusters, I say great for her.  She does understand marketing & promotion of her product.  So many of these Housewives get into businesses(makeup, wine. jewelry, clothing, ect) without really understanding marketing strategy & promotion.  They just expect to ride along on the notoriety of their RH status to promote & market their products.  LR was already established & had a clothing line on QVC before she became a Housewife.  Being on the show only boosted sales of her product along with wearing some of her clothing while filming.  It's nice to see a celebrity actually use/wear the product they're promoting.
> 
> Unlike Bethany with all her Skinny Girl products placed all over for the cameras to see, LR  did not come across as aggressive with her promotions.  Neither did Kyle with the promotion of her store/s.  Bethany seems to depend on Bravo, Andy, & RH shows to promote her name & product.  JMO



Yes, and the two times Bethenny got on QVC with a product, the product failed and got terrible reviews.  First one was the shapewear way back when.  Second one was only last year, I think.  It was a blender.  She never came back for a second presentation, there were terrible reviews and the product was removed from the website very quickly.


----------



## cdtracing

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, and the two times Bethenny got on QVC with a product, the product failed and got terrible reviews.  First one was the shapewear way back when.  Second one was only last year, I think.  It was a blender.  She never came back for a second presentation, there were terrible reviews and the product was removed from the website very quickly.



I remember that.  That junk was gone in a flash never to return again.  I think these home shopping networks are pretty stringent on who is asked back or continued on their list of products.  Those that don't do well are soon weeded out.  Ramona Sanger did a jewelry line on one of them & seemed to only be there for maybe 2 yrs tops.   LVP has a line of products on Evine.  She appears to be doing well with it.

Sonya, with her International Lifestyle brand, is another one who doesn't understand marketing strategy or promotion.  Her floundering, in that respect, was very evident on past seasons.  Hopefully, she will hire a *professional marketing team* to handle the promotion & marketing in order to be successful.


----------



## guccimamma

wouldn't it be funny if bethanny came out with a toaster oven? 

she should just take her skinny girl money and run, she's chasing it now...it's ego.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> wouldn't it be funny if bethanny came out with a toaster oven?
> 
> she should just take her skinny girl money and run, she's chasing it now...it's ego.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Mohammad issued a statement saying he and Lisa are friends & will always be friends, I read it on All about the Tea


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> Mohammad issued a statement saying he and Lisa are friends & will always be friends,* I read it on All about the Tea*



 :okay:


----------



## slang

Glitterandstuds said:


> Mohammad issued a statement saying he and Lisa are friends & will always be friends, I read it on All about the Tea



Hmmm, so Yolanda lied AGAIN!

I read that Andy repeated a story on his radio show that Yolanda had told him last week when she was on WWHL. She said that Michael Jackson died in her house, in her bed on her sheets! 
People started checking real estate records and saw that although Mohammed did own that house previously, he sold it years earlier to the guy who owns Ed Hardy who then rented it to Michael Jackson. Yolanda "embellish the truth" strikes again!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can we just call Yo a liar. 

I'm just saying if you'll lie about Michael Jackson AND claim Mo & Lisa aret friends, you'll probably lie about having Lyme disease.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> Can we just call Yo a liar.
> 
> I'm just saying if you'll lie about Michael Jackson AND claim Mo & Lisa aret friends, you'll probably lie about having Lyme disease.



it's the lyme disease, she can't be held accountable for her words.


----------



## TC1

^^ how convenient..when you're trying to get back in the spotlight..she's ridiculous.


----------



## lucywife

guccimamma said:


> it's the lyme disease, she can't be held accountable for her words.


----------



## Sassys

I'm so curious how Kylie keeps out bugs and lizards from coming into her Palm Springs house with all those open doors.


----------



## purseinsanity

guccimamma said:


> when they were moving, she pointed out that half of that perfectly stocked, beautiful refrigerator was fake food.
> 
> ....just like their marriage.



Really??  I missed that!  WTF??  Talk about keeping up appearances!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> If you need to gush and fawn over your man that much; it usually indicates something is wrong and you are putting on a show for people.



Ok I'm dating myself but I remember an episode of the Facts of Life where Blair goes around saying "I'm so happy" and Jo pointed out that someone who has to say that that much is usually lying.

The things that stick with me from childhood.


----------



## Creativelyswank

purseinsanity said:


> Really??  I missed that!  WTF??  Talk about keeping up appearances!


My first thought was " I wonder if it's on?" If she is paying to cool fake food that is even funnier! 

Anyone know how did Heather and Terry D's skin care line sell?


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> Can we just call Yo a liar.
> 
> I'm just saying if you'll lie about Michael Jackson AND claim Mo & Lisa aret friends, you'll probably lie about having Lyme disease.



Maybe the Lyme disease has affected the part of her brain that tells the truth.


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe the Lyme disease has affected the part of her brain that tells the truth.


----------



## JNH14

Here we go!  Off and running with the reunion!


----------



## Sassys

So Yolanda got sick right after she got married, yet she was on a master cleanse and joined a reality show. Yeah, okay. I can't stand when people on a reality show say "it's private and I don't want to discuss it".


----------



## Sassys

Creativelyswank said:


> My first thought was " I wonder if it's on?" If she is paying to cool fake food that is even funnier!
> 
> Anyone know how did Heather and Terry D's skin care line sell?



heather and Terry are on OC; this is Beverly Hills thread. Lol


----------



## JNH14

Sassys said:


> heather and Terry are on OC; this is Beverly Hills thread. Lol


 


The Dubrows are on Housewives of Orange County-he's a plastic surgeon...


----------



## Sassys

JNH14 said:


> The Dubrows are on Housewives of Orange County-he's a plastic surgeon...



I know, what does that have to do with Beverly Hills?


----------



## JNH14

Sassys said:


> I know, what does that have to do with Beverly Hills?


 
I wasn't responding to you-I was replying to Creatively Swank at the same time you responded to her...


----------



## Sassys

Lisa R. is a moron. How does phone records prove anything? She is so stupid. Lisa V. calling her does not prove they talked about Yolanda. She is so stupid.


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:


> Lisa R. is a moron. How does phone records prove anything? She is so stupid. Lisa V. calling her does not prove they talked about Yolanda. She is so stupid.




I'm confused...Lisa R said her hairstylist brought up the word Munchhausen, then she changed it to Lisa V. told her to bring it up


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm confused...Lisa R said her hairstylist brought up the word Munchhausen, then she changed it to Lisa V. told her to bring it up



I think ding bat Lisa R. is trying to say her hairstylist brought it up and she told Lisa V. and Lisa V. encouraged her to keep talking about it, so they would have something "juicy" for the show.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> I think ding bat Lisa R. is trying to say her hairstylist brought it up and she told Lisa V. and Lisa V. encouraged her to keep talking about it, so they would have something "juicy" for the show.



Exactly!
The conversation between Lisa R & the hairdresser happened off camera. Lisa R is saying Lisa V encouraged her to discuss it on camera for the show.


----------



## ExBagHag

Lisa V says whatever she says because she really doesn't give a flip about any of these women. 

They are all daft puppets to her.  I'm sure she made the comment "there goes our storyline" -- that sounds exactly like what she'd say. 

Yolanda needing to walk off set was hilarious.  Then her minion Erica chases after.  I really can't stand Yolanda.  She is the type of phony histrionic woman that makes me sick.


----------



## Sassys

This story makes no sense. The ladies would know what seat they were given, by looking at their boarding passes, which they get before they even go through security. They would have sent Erika or Katherine to ask everyone where they were sitting (since they are neutral) and changed seats before they got on the plane.


*Kyle Richards on &#8216;nightmare&#8217; plane ride with her fellow &#8216;Housewives&#8217;*



For the &#8220;Real Housewives of Beverly Hills,&#8221; the most jaw-dropping moment from their trip to Dubai happened when the cameras stopped rolling.

&#8220;The plane ride home was a nightmare and there were no cameras there,&#8221; star Kyle Richards told Page Six on Tuesday. &#8220;Everyone had to be separated.&#8221;

After co-stars Lisa Rinna and Lisa Vanderpump came to blows over the she-said, she-said debate about where the term &#8220;Munchausen Syndrome&#8221; originated in regard to Yolanda Foster&#8216;s ongoing battle with Lyme disease, Richards, 47, sought help from the plane&#8217;s crew to ensure a safe flight back to California&#8217;s most prestigious zip code.

&#8220;I don&#8217;t think I told anybody this, but I had to get the list from the flight attendant of where we were sitting, and they kept telling me, &#8216;I can&#8217;t give that to you,&#8217; and I was like, &#8216;I need it, trust me. A lot of us are sitting in this section and we need to move some people around,'&#8221; she explained.

Even an off-duty pilot couldn&#8217;t stop a determined Richards.

&#8220;There was this pilot who was off-duty and sitting in one of the seats and was like, &#8216;You can&#8217;t do that,&#8217; and I&#8217;m like, &#8216;Sir, trust me. Let me handle this situation,'&#8221; Richards continued. &#8220;They had the two Lisa&#8217;s sitting next to each other and I was like eh, might want to move that around.

&#8220;Play a little Rubik&#8217;s Cube with the housewives,&#8221; she added.

Despite the bad blood brewing between her cast mates, Richards admitted that when the group gets along, the girls know how to have fun.

&#8220;Some of it isn&#8217;t shown, but we do have a lot of fun,&#8221; she said. &#8220;I had my kids so young that I never got to do the girls trips and things like that. So now I get excited to go on these trips with a group of girls.&#8221;


----------



## susieserb

cdtracing said:


> +1  While I don't care for some of these women's attitudes & behaviors simply because I'm not interested in all their drama BS, I don't begrudge them success in their business ventures.  If LR's QVC business is doing gangbusters, I say great for her.  She does understand marketing & promotion of her product.  So many of these Housewives get into businesses(makeup, wine. jewelry, clothing, ect) without really understanding marketing strategy & promotion.  They just expect to ride along on the notoriety of their RH status to promote & market their products.  LR was already established & had a clothing line on QVC before she became a Housewife.  Being on the show only boosted sales of her product along with wearing some of her clothing while filming.  It's nice to see a celebrity actually use/wear the product they're promoting.
> 
> Unlike Bethany with all her Skinny Girl products placed all over for the cameras to see, LR  did not come across as aggressive with her promotions.  Neither did Kyle with the promotion of her store/s.  Bethany seems to depend on Bravo, Andy, & RH shows to promote her name & product.  JMO


Beautifully stated and I totally agree!


----------



## susieserb

Sassys said:


> This story makes no sense. The ladies would know what seat they were given, by looking at their boarding passes, which they get before they even go through security. They would have sent Erika or Katherine to ask everyone where they were sitting (since they are neutral) and changed seats before they got on the plane.
> 
> 
> *Kyle Richards on &#8216;nightmare&#8217; plane ride with her fellow &#8216;Housewives&#8217;*
> 
> 
> 
> For the &#8220;Real Housewives of Beverly Hills,&#8221; the most jaw-dropping moment from their trip to Dubai happened when the cameras stopped rolling.
> 
> &#8220;The plane ride home was a nightmare and there were no cameras there,&#8221; star Kyle Richards told Page Six on Tuesday. &#8220;Everyone had to be separated.&#8221;
> 
> After co-stars Lisa Rinna and Lisa Vanderpump came to blows over the she-said, she-said debate about where the term &#8220;Munchausen Syndrome&#8221; originated in regard to Yolanda Foster&#8216;s ongoing battle with Lyme disease, Richards, 47, sought help from the plane&#8217;s crew to ensure a safe flight back to California&#8217;s most prestigious zip code.
> 
> &#8220;I don&#8217;t think I told anybody this, but I had to get the list from the flight attendant of where we were sitting, and they kept telling me, &#8216;I can&#8217;t give that to you,&#8217; and I was like, &#8216;I need it, trust me. A lot of us are sitting in this section and we need to move some people around,'&#8221; she explained.
> 
> Even an off-duty pilot couldn&#8217;t stop a determined Richards.
> 
> &#8220;There was this pilot who was off-duty and sitting in one of the seats and was like, &#8216;You can&#8217;t do that,&#8217; and I&#8217;m like, &#8216;Sir, trust me. Let me handle this situation,'&#8221; Richards continued. &#8220;They had the two Lisa&#8217;s sitting next to each other and I was like eh, might want to move that around.
> 
> &#8220;Play a little Rubik&#8217;s Cube with the housewives,&#8221; she added.
> 
> Despite the bad blood brewing between her cast mates, Richards admitted that when the group gets along, the girls know how to have fun.
> 
> &#8220;Some of it isn&#8217;t shown, but we do have a lot of fun,&#8221; she said. &#8220;I had my kids so young that I never got to do the girls trips and things like that. So now I get excited to go on these trips with a group of girls.&#8221;


There are so many contradictions to Kyle's statements here? I don't believe anything that comes out of these moron's mouths for them its all about coin.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> So Yolanda got sick right after she got married, yet she was on a master cleanse and joined a reality show. Yeah, okay. I can't stand when people on a reality show say "it's private and I don't want to discuss it".



i agree, you don't get to throw down the "privacy" card when you've signed up for a reality show.



Sassys said:


> I think ding bat Lisa R. is trying to say her hairstylist brought it up and she told Lisa V. and Lisa V. encouraged her to keep talking about it, so they would have something "juicy" for the show.



it was all so confusing but this is what i got from it too.



Sassys said:


> This story makes no sense. The ladies would know what seat they were given, by looking at their boarding passes, which they get before they even go through security. They would have sent Erika or Katherine to ask everyone where they were sitting (since they are neutral) and changed seats before they got on the plane.
> 
> 
> *Kyle Richards on nightmare plane ride with her fellow Housewives*
> 
> 
> 
> For the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, the most jaw-dropping moment from their trip to Dubai happened when the cameras stopped rolling.
> 
> The plane ride home was a nightmare and there were no cameras there, star Kyle Richards told Page Six on Tuesday. Everyone had to be separated.
> 
> After co-stars Lisa Rinna and Lisa Vanderpump came to blows over the she-said, she-said debate about where the term Munchausen Syndrome originated in regard to Yolanda Fosters ongoing battle with Lyme disease, Richards, 47, sought help from the planes crew to ensure a safe flight back to Californias most prestigious zip code.
> 
> I dont think I told anybody this, but I had to get the list from the flight attendant of where we were sitting, and they kept telling me, I cant give that to you, and I was like, I need it, trust me. A lot of us are sitting in this section and we need to move some people around,' she explained.
> 
> Even an off-duty pilot couldnt stop a determined Richards.
> 
> There was this pilot who was off-duty and sitting in one of the seats and was like, You cant do that, and Im like, Sir, trust me. Let me handle this situation,' Richards continued. They had the two Lisas sitting next to each other and I was like eh, might want to move that around.
> 
> Play a little Rubiks Cube with the housewives, she added.
> 
> Despite the bad blood brewing between her cast mates, Richards admitted that when the group gets along, the girls know how to have fun.
> 
> Some of it isnt shown, but we do have a lot of fun, she said. I had my kids so young that I never got to do the girls trips and things like that. So now I get excited to go on these trips with a group of girls.



this just does not ring true for me.  in today's age of flying and security do you really think the airline is going to let Kyle take over seating arrangements on a flight?  and they did it because she said "trust me" and "i'll handle this," -sure Kyle, i'm buying that story


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> This story makes no sense. The ladies would know what seat they were given, by looking at their boarding passes, which they get before they even go through security. They would have sent Erika or Katherine to ask everyone where they were sitting (since they are neutral) and changed seats before they got on the plane.
> 
> 
> *Kyle Richards on nightmare plane ride with her fellow Housewives*
> 
> 
> 
> For the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, the most jaw-dropping moment from their trip to Dubai happened when the cameras stopped rolling.
> 
> The plane ride home was a nightmare and there were no cameras there, star Kyle Richards told Page Six on Tuesday. Everyone had to be separated.
> 
> After co-stars Lisa Rinna and Lisa Vanderpump came to blows over the she-said, she-said debate about where the term Munchausen Syndrome originated in regard to Yolanda Fosters ongoing battle with Lyme disease, Richards, 47, sought help from the planes crew to ensure a safe flight back to Californias most prestigious zip code.
> 
> I dont think I told anybody this, but I had to get the list from the flight attendant of where we were sitting, and they kept telling me, I cant give that to you, and I was like, I need it, trust me. A lot of us are sitting in this section and we need to move some people around,' she explained.
> 
> Even an off-duty pilot couldnt stop a determined Richards.
> 
> There was this pilot who was off-duty and sitting in one of the seats and was like, You cant do that, and Im like, Sir, trust me. Let me handle this situation,' Richards continued. They had the two Lisas sitting next to each other and I was like eh, might want to move that around.
> 
> Play a little Rubiks Cube with the housewives, she added.
> 
> Despite the bad blood brewing between her cast mates, Richards admitted that when the group gets along, the girls know how to have fun.
> 
> Some of it isnt shown, but we do have a lot of fun, she said. I had my kids so young that I never got to do the girls trips and things like that. So now I get excited to go on these trips with a group of girls.



This doesn't make sense.  Airlines don't just move passengers around just to please a group of people.  We all know these women fly first class so where did they move them around to?  Must have been a really large first class section.  SMDH


----------



## DC-Cutie

I work in the airline industry and no way in HELL is an in-flight giving a passenger the manifest.  nope not happening.

Her story if full of ish.  How would a pilot know that two passengers shouldn't be seated next to each other?


----------



## Sassys

cdtracing said:


> This doesn't make sense.  Airlines don't just move passengers around just to please a group of people.  We all know these women fly first class so where did they move them around to?  Must have been a really large first class section.  SMDH



Airlines will ask other passengers to change if they want to accommodate someone. The person doesn't have to move, but they will ask.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I work in the airline industry and no way in HELL is an in-flight giving a passenger the manifest.  nope not happening.
> 
> Her story if full of ish.  How would a pilot know that two passengers shouldn't be seated next to each other?



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## DC-Cutie

this isn't a case that warranted crew asking other passengers to move.  they should have sorted out amongst themselves


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> they should have sorted out amongst themselves



Exactly, why this story got the side eye from me when I read it.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> I work in the airline industry and no way in HELL is an in-flight giving a passenger the manifest.  nope not happening.
> 
> Her story if full of ish.  How would a pilot know that two passengers shouldn't be seated next to each other?



but, but, but ... it was Kyle who was asking.  and she said "i'll handle this" so you know that made everything better.  especially after she said "trust me."  i'm sure the crew was so reassured they let her rearrange the whole plane and had a parade for her when they landed in LA.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> but, but, but ... it was Kyle who was asking.  and she said "i'll handle this" so you know that made everything better.  especially after she said "trust me."  i'm sure the crew was so reassured they let her rearrange the whole plane and had a parade for her when they landed in LA.



 she's from Beverly Hills darling, of course they let her see the list and rearrange the plane.


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> but, but, but ... it was Kyle who was asking.  and she said "i'll handle this" so you know that made everything better.  especially after she said "trust me."  i'm sure the crew was so reassured they let her rearrange the whole plane and had a parade for her when they landed in LA.



  Yeah...I can just see them handing over the manifest!!  Screw flight security...Kyle has it under control.  Wonder if there was an Air Martial on board & if was consulted.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Airlines will ask other passengers to change if they want to accommodate someone. The person doesn't have to move, but they will ask.



Passengers aren't obligated to change seats with someone else.  This was something the women should have worked out before they got on the flight.  What a crock!


----------



## swags

Kyle defending Faye Resnick was irritating. Anyone who was mentioned in Fayes piece of crap book has a right to dislike her. Besides, based on the footage they did show of Faye, she comes off like a cold person with zero remorse for hurting anyone. 

I bet Rhinna and Vanderpump rehearsed a lot of this dialogue over a few glasses of rosé  Its just too stupid to come up naturally or for anyone to care about.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I want Andy to ask about Yo health care advocate (whatever that is)


----------



## slang

Poor Eileen, did Andy even ask her a question? Is she so boring no one even wrote in to Andy with a question for her?


----------



## lulilu

Boy this reunion did nothing to make me like these women.  Rinna is an abomination.  She is bordering crazy with her thirstiness.  I don't believe anything any of them say (except Erika).

Kyle's performance re Faye was so obnoxious.  Faye is not a nice person and never was.  Kathryn has every right to be mad at her and Kyle has no right to shut it down.  If the tables were turned, you bet Kyle would have her say.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Sassys said:


> heather and Terry are on OC; this is Beverly Hills thread. Lol


 Oh sorry I forgot there is never any crossover talk. Funny I thought we were discussing people who sold their goods on TV.  And alcohol.

* no issue with linking to Sonja's clothing line though? Interesting.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ExBagHag said:


> Lisa V says whatever she says because she really doesn't give a flip about any of these women.
> 
> They are all daft puppets to her.  I'm sure she made the comment "there goes our storyline" -- that sounds exactly like what she'd say.
> 
> Yolanda needing to walk off set was hilarious.  Then her minion Erica chases after.  I really can't stand Yolanda.  She is the type of phony histrionic woman that makes me sick.



I thought the same thing about Lisa - I could hear her making the comment "there goes our storyline" but in flippant, sarcastic manner - but not to be taken literally.


----------



## Creativelyswank

JNH14 said:


> The Dubrows are on Housewives of Orange County-he's a plastic surgeon...


 Please make sure you explain to everyone else who participated in the discussion of selling products on shopping networks or alcohol what show the purveyor is on and what their profession is. Or are you just being unnecessarily snarky? 

Here I'll start. Bethanney is on Housewives of New York and is a professional victim.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> Boy this reunion did nothing to make me like these women.  Rinna is an abomination.  She is bordering crazy with her thirstiness.  I don't believe anything any of them say (except Erika).
> 
> Kyle's performance re Faye was so obnoxious.  Faye is not a nice person and never was.  Kathryn has every right to be mad at her and Kyle has no right to shut it down.  If the tables were turned, you bet Kyle would have her say.



I found Kyle obnoxious the entire night but her defense was Faye was particularly got to me.  I think she lied when she claimed she wasn't friends with Faye at the time of the OJ trial - I'm sure I've seen old pictures of them together - maybe they weren't close friends but I think they certainly new each other at the time.


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> Kyle defending Faye Resnick was irritating. Anyone who was mentioned in Fayes piece of crap book has a right to dislike her. Besides, based on the footage they did show of Faye, she comes off like a cold person with zero remorse for hurting anyone.
> 
> I bet Rhinna and Vanderpump rehearsed a lot of this dialogue over a few glasses of rosé  Its just too stupid to come up naturally or for anyone to care about.



And Kyle said she didn't know Faye Resnick then.  Is that true?  I swear she has previously said they were friends during that period.


----------



## slang

Yo was unbearable to watch, she kept butting in even when he question wasn't directed at her. She answered questions given to other HW and even argued with the other HW when she didn't like an answer they gave to questions they were asked.

Don't get me started with running off the stage, drama queen!


----------



## TaylorEsq

I love Erika!  She really doesn't give a crap about any of these women.  She has thick skin that anything these women say just rolls off her.  I don't think she's Yo's minion.  She seems like a loyal friend.  She looks fabulous on the reunion!

Kyle shutting down the whole Faye issue was irritating.  Faye has made several appearances on the show so she is fair game.  I used to like Kyle more but her close friendship with Faye makes me question Kyle's character.  The people you associate with says a lot about you.  I find Faye really despicable.  I'm sure if it was one of the other ladies Kyle would be all over it.


----------



## sgj99

cdtracing said:


> Passengers aren't obligated to change seats with someone else.  This was something the women should have worked out before they got on the flight.  What a crock!




you are absolutely right - Kyle can't make someone change seats.  she can ask or a flight attendant can ask but a passenger can quite simply just say "no."  I've done it before - my husband and I pay extra so we both have isle seats across from each other and we don't switch seats.



swags said:


> Kyle defending Faye Resnick was irritating. Anyone who was mentioned in Fayes piece of crap book has a right to dislike her. Besides, based on the footage they did show of Faye, she comes off like a cold person with zero remorse for hurting anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> so very true.  and as someone else pointed out Kyle would be all over someone who she felt had insulted or hurt her.  remember when there were rumors that Faye was going to be made a cast member?  that would have been a disaster!
Click to expand...


----------



## katran26

TaylorEsq said:


> I love Erika!  She really doesn't give a crap about any of these women.  She has thick skin that anything these women say just rolls off her.  I don't think she's Yo's minion.  She seems like a loyal friend.  She looks fabulous on the reunion!
> 
> Kyle shutting down the whole Faye issue was irritating.  Faye has made several appearances on the show so she is fair game.  I used to like Kyle more but her close friendship with Faye makes me question Kyle's character.  The people you associate with says a lot about you.  I find Faye really despicable.  I'm sure if it was one of the other ladies Kyle would be all over it.



I agree - Faye's the one who wanted media attention way back then, so Kyle/Faye should just deal with it. She keeps popping up on the show too, she's fair game.

Erika looked great - I also loved LVP's dress...which Erika also has (in the blouse version). Must find it!


----------



## swags

beekmanhill said:


> And Kyle said she didn't know Faye Resnick then.  Is that true?  I swear she has previously said they were friends during that period.



She probably was friends with Faye back then but doesn't want to be associated with coke whore 90s Faye.


----------



## swags

Kathryn was probably part of the coked up scene too since she doesn't remember OJs girlfriend at her own wedding held at OJs house.


----------



## floatinglili

Kathryn wins the prize for best husband on any of the franchises! What a dish he is!!! Lucky Kathryn


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> She probably was friends with Faye back then but doesn't want to be associated with coke whore 90s Faye.



Haha, that was my thinking too.


----------



## ExBagHag

Kathryn was 100% correct in stating that Faye's tone was condescending.


----------



## cdtracing

katran26 said:


> I agree - Faye's the one who wanted media attention way back then, so Kyle/Faye should just deal with it. She keeps popping up on the show too, she's fair game.
> 
> Erika looked great - *I also loved LVP's dress...which Erika also has (in the blouse version). Must find it!*



Bigblondehair blog keeps up with all the Housewives stlyes & fashions as well as other shows.

http://www.bigblondehair.com/real-housewives/lisa-vanderpumps-season-6-reunion-dress/


----------



## katran26

cdtracing said:


> Bigblondehair blog keeps up with all the Housewives stlyes & fashions as well as other shows.
> 
> http://www.bigblondehair.com/real-housewives/lisa-vanderpumps-season-6-reunion-dress/



Yes! I check that site regularly...thank you 

*addition: argh that price!!! hahahaa. I guess I'll wait a few years to see if I can find it on sale.


----------



## katran26

ExBagHag said:


> Kathryn was 100% correct in stating that Faye's tone was condescending.



I agree; it was also her chance to talk about it, but Kyle kept trying to hush her up.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> She probably was friends with Faye back then but doesn't want to be associated with coke whore 90s Faye.





CanuckBagLover said:


> I found Kyle obnoxious the entire night but her defense was Faye was particularly got to me.  I think she lied when she claimed she wasn't friends with Faye at the time of the OJ trial - I'm sure I've seen old pictures of them together - maybe they weren't close friends but I think they certainly new each other at the time.





beekmanhill said:


> And Kyle said she didn't know Faye Resnick then.  Is that true?  I swear she has previously said they were friends during that period.




Kyle was 25 when Nicole was murdered. Faye was 37. I doubt a 25yr old with a toddler was hanging out with a woman 12yrs older than her. Faye was Kathy's friend.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Kyle was 25 when Nicole was murdered. Faye was 37. I doubt a 25yr old with a toddler was hanging out with a woman 12yrs older than her. Faye was Kathy's friend.



I'm sure a toddler didn't keep Kyle at home.She was hanging witth Bethenny in the 90s. She may not have been close to Faye but I would guess she knew her better than she pretended at the reunion.


----------



## slang

I think last night spent too much time on the Faye/Katherine situation, It wasnt a real storyline, it seemed fake to me. The book was written over 20 y/o and Katherine has never even read it. The one sentence that Andy read last night was ALL that was mentioned about Katherine.
Faye wasn't there to give her side so it seemed stupid for Andy to ask Kyle questions, its not up to her to explain why or what Faye wrote in a book 20+ yrs ago.


----------



## slang

I don't believe that none of the women have spent more than $600 on a pair of sunglasses, or at least that is all they are admitting to on air

Also, I don't believe Yo and David didn't really discuss their marriage issues until they had a fight on Nov 3 and then BOOM the marriage was over


----------



## JNH14

Creativelyswank said:


> Please make sure you explain to everyone else who participated in the discussion of selling products on shopping networks or alcohol what show the purveyor is on and what their profession is. Or are you just being unnecessarily snarky?
> 
> Here I'll start. Bethanney is on Housewives of New York and is a professional victim.


 
Oh my goodness...I was just answering your question!  The snarky comment didn't come from me-it came from Sassy!  Why would you say this to me?  I was just trying to be polite and answer you...


----------



## GoGlam

slang said:


> I don't believe that none of the women have spent more than $600 on a pair of sunglasses, or at least that is all they are admitting to on air
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I don't believe Yo and David didn't really discuss their marriage issues until they had a fight on Nov 3 and then BOOM the marriage was over




I think I remember someone wearing a Cartier pair similar to one I owned which was $2200 at the time, years ago.

I also don't believe Yolanda.  She really lies about so much and I no longer give anything she says any credibility.


----------



## slang

GoGlam said:


> I think I remember someone wearing a Cartier pair similar to one I owned which was $2200 at the time, years ago.
> 
> I also don't believe Yolanda.  She really lies about so much and I no longer give anything she says any credibility.



I LOVE Cartier glasses, but I've never found a pair that look great on me.


----------



## cdtracing

Creativelyswank said:


> Please make sure you explain to everyone else who participated in the discussion of selling products on shopping networks or alcohol what show the purveyor is on and what their profession is. Or are you just being unnecessarily snarky?
> 
> Here I'll start. Bethanney is on Housewives of New York and is a professional victim.





JNH14 said:


> Oh my goodness...I was just answering your question!  The snarky comment didn't come from me-it came from Sassy!  Why would you say this to me?  I was just trying to be polite and answer you...



 I don't think JNH was trying to insult you, only answer your question. Wow.


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> I LOVE Cartier glasses, but I've never found a pair that look great on me.



I do too but haven't found a pair I felt was flattering for me.  I've seen some great looks on others, though.


----------



## cdtracing

I did not care for Yo's Reunion dress.  I didn't think it was very flattering on her.  Didn't really care for Kyle's dress either.  Maybe it's the length.  Since she's so short, I think the dress would have looked better if it was the length of LVP's dress or slightly above the knee.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maybe he discussed the divorce, but you know she was so sick and I'll.... She just didn't remember


----------



## GoGlam

slang said:


> I LOVE Cartier glasses, but I've never found a pair that look great on me.




One day!!


----------



## cdtracing

I'm watching reruns of their Dubai trip & I just can't get over how beautiful things are there.  I'm also am really loving the caftans the ladies wore while there.  Of all the ladies, who do you think wore the best caftans?  I really liked the one shoulder styles & can see how something like that would look great for pool parties.  Any thoughts?


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> I think last night spent too much time on the Faye/Katherine situation, It wasnt a real storyline, it seemed fake to me. The book was written over 20 y/o and Katherine has never even read it. The one sentence that Andy read last night was ALL that was mentioned about Katherine.
> Faye wasn't there to give her side so it seemed stupid for Andy to ask Kyle questions, its not up to her to explain why or what Faye wrote in a book 20+ yrs ago.



I'm sure Kathryn read that book.  It was huge news at the time.  Marcus Allen was a big star too, though not as big as OJ.


----------



## lucywife

cdtracing said:


> I'm watching reruns of their Dubai trip & I just can't get over how beautiful things are there.  I'm also am really loving the caftans the ladies wore while there.  *Of all the ladies, who do you think wore the best caftans? * I really liked the one shoulder styles & can see how something like that would look great for pool parties.  Any thoughts?


 I liked Erika's pink one the best.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

cdtracing said:


> I'm watching reruns of their Dubai trip & I just can't get over how beautiful things are there.  I'm also am really loving the caftans the ladies wore while there.  Of all the ladies, who do you think wore the best caftans?  I really liked the one shoulder styles & can see how something like that would look great for pool parties.  Any thoughts?


Agree! I loved LVP's she looked great in hers


----------



## katran26

cdtracing said:


> I did not care for Yo's Reunion dress.  I didn't think it was very flattering on her.  Didn't really care for Kyle's dress either.  Maybe it's the length.  Since she's so short, I think the dress would have looked better if it was the length of LVP's dress or slightly above the knee.



I agree- the cutouts on Yo's dress were a bit much, and Kyle's was just really open. I liked Erika's look, LVP's, and the green really brought out Katherine's eyes


----------



## WillstarveforLV

CanuckBagLover said:


> I found *Kyle obnoxious the entire night but her defense was Faye was particularly got to me.  I think she lied when she claimed she wasn't friends with Faye at the time of the OJ trial -* I'm sure I've seen old pictures of them together - maybe they weren't close friends but I think they certainly new each other at the time.


 


beekmanhill said:


> And Kyle said she didn't know Faye Resnick then.  Is that true?  I swear she has previously said they were friends during that period.


 
Kyle was so obnoxious with the whole defending the holier than thou yet morally corrupted Faye.  Kyle claimed she did not know Faye during the whole Nicole/OJ murder yet when Andy mentioned the American Crime Story of the OJ Murder Trial & about Connie Britton's acting portraying Faye, did Kyle say is was all a façade or so fake or something and shaking her head?  So how does Kyle know that Faye was not being portrayed correctly and properly during the OJ ordeal in the tv series if she did not even know Faye back then? Oh that's right...because her BFF Faye told her so.


For some reason, Kyle just disgusts me - esp how she is so protective over someone like Faye - she was even crying over her!  I think it says a lot about Kyle's character. And her pointing her short stubby wrinkly sausage meat finger to Kathryn about it was so not cool.


----------



## pursegrl12

WillstarveforLV said:


> Kyle was so obnoxious with the whole defending the holier than thou yet morally corrupted Faye.  Kyle claimed she did not know Faye during the whole Nicole/OJ murder yet when Andy mentioned the American Crime Story of the OJ Murder Trial & about Connie Britton's acting portraying Faye, did Kyle say is was all a façade or so fake or something and shaking her head?  So how does Kyle know that Faye was not being portrayed correctly and properly during the OJ ordeal in the tv series if she did not even know Faye back then? Oh that's right...because her BFF Faye told her so.
> 
> 
> For some reason, Kyle just disgusts me - esp how she is so protective over someone like Faye - she was even crying over her!  I think it says a lot about Kyle's character. And her pointing her *short stubby wrinkly sausage meat finger* to Kathryn about it was so not cool.



best description ever!!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

WillstarveforLV said:


> Kyle was so obnoxious with the whole defending the holier than thou yet morally corrupted Faye.  Kyle claimed she did not know Faye during the whole Nicole/OJ murder yet when Andy mentioned the American Crime Story of the OJ Murder Trial & about Connie Britton's acting portraying Faye, did Kyle say is was all a façade or so fake or something and shaking her head?  So how does Kyle know that Faye was not being portrayed correctly and properly during the OJ ordeal in the tv series if she did not even know Faye back then? Oh that's right...because her BFF Faye told her so.
> 
> 
> For some reason, Kyle just disgusts me - esp how she is so protective over someone like Faye - she was even crying over her!  I think it says a lot about Kyle's character. And her pointing her short stubby wrinkly sausage meat finger to Kathryn about it was so not cool.


----------



## cdtracing

katran26 said:


> I agree- the cutouts on Yo's dress were a bit much, and Kyle's was just really open. I liked Erika's look, LVP's, and the green really brought out Katherine's eyes



I agree with the green looking good on Katherine,  I thought LVP & Erika's look was the best.  I was just too distracted with the cut outs & design of Yo's dress.  I've seen her in more flattering dresses.


----------



## cdtracing

lucywife said:


> I liked Erika's pink one the best.





COPENHAGEN said:


> Agree! I loved LVP's she looked great in hers



Erika did look stunning in pink.  The fabric of LVP's cherry blossom caftan was just beautiful. I loved how it just flowed.  I thought Katherine looked very good in the blue one she wore in the desert.


----------



## swags

WillstarveforLV said:


> Kyle was so obnoxious with the whole defending the holier than thou yet morally corrupted Faye.  Kyle claimed she did not know Faye during the whole Nicole/OJ murder yet when Andy mentioned the American Crime Story of the OJ Murder Trial & about Connie Britton's acting portraying Faye, did Kyle say is was all a façade or so fake or something and shaking her head?  So how does Kyle know that Faye was not being portrayed correctly and properly during the OJ ordeal in the tv series if she did not even know Faye back then? Oh that's right...because her BFF Faye told her so.
> 
> 
> For some reason, Kyle just disgusts me - esp how she is so protective over someone like Faye - she was even crying over her!  I think it says a lot about Kyle's character. And her pointing her short stubby wrinkly sausage meat finger to Kathryn about it was so not cool.



I've  found Kyle obnoxious ever since she posted a hospital selfie with her daughter in the hospital after she was bit by Kims dog. She was boo hooing about the incident at the reunion. Don't get me wrong, I think a dog bits is horrible but Kyle  and her daughters did a happy pose. I thought it was in bad taste considering her sister is a messed up lady.


----------



## cdtracing

WillstarveforLV said:


> Kyle was so obnoxious with the whole defending the holier than thou yet morally corrupted Faye.  Kyle claimed she did not know Faye during the whole Nicole/OJ murder yet when Andy mentioned the American Crime Story of the OJ Murder Trial & about Connie Britton's acting portraying Faye, did Kyle say is was all a façade or so fake or something and shaking her head?  So how does Kyle know that Faye was not being portrayed correctly and properly during the OJ ordeal in the tv series if she did not even know Faye back then? Oh that's right...because her BFF Faye told her so.
> 
> 
> For some reason, Kyle just disgusts me - esp how she is so protective over someone like Faye - she was even crying over her!  I think it says a lot about Kyle's character. And her pointing her short stubby wrinkly sausage meat finger to Kathryn about it was so not cool.



  That's funny.  I think Kyle knows way more than she wants people to know.  She may not have been BFF's with Faye 20 yrs ago but she knew who she was.  Wasn't Faye one of her sister Kathy's friends?  There's just something off about that whole story.  Not buying it.


----------



## Tropigal3

Sassys said:


> Lisa R. is a moron. How does phone records prove anything? She is so stupid. Lisa V. calling her does not prove they talked about Yolanda. She is so stupid.



Uhuh, that's what I was thinking.  And I could have sworn that LV said something like "I hardly call you" or "I don't call you very often".  I did't think she said she NEVER called LR.  In any case, the amount of calls has nothing to do with what was said.  




swags said:


> Kyle defending Faye Resnick was irritating. Anyone who was mentioned in Fayes piece of crap book has a right to dislike her. Besides, based on the footage they did show of Faye, *she comes off like a cold person with zero remorse for hurting anyone*.
> 
> I bet Rhinna and Vanderpump rehearsed a lot of this dialogue over a few glasses of rosé  Its just too stupid to come up naturally or for anyone to care about.



Faye never seems sincere.  Yeah, I don't get why Kyle would defend her character so much if she didn't know her back then.


----------



## Love Of My Life

WillstarveforLV said:


> Kyle was so obnoxious with the whole defending the holier than thou yet morally corrupted Faye.  Kyle claimed she did not know Faye during the whole Nicole/OJ murder yet when Andy mentioned the American Crime Story of the OJ Murder Trial & about Connie Britton's acting portraying Faye, did Kyle say is was all a façade or so fake or something and shaking her head?  So how does Kyle know that Faye was not being portrayed correctly and properly during the OJ ordeal in the tv series if she did not even know Faye back then? Oh that's right...because her BFF Faye told her so.
> 
> 
> For some reason, Kyle just disgusts me - esp how she is so protective over someone like Faye - she was even crying over her!  I think it says a lot about Kyle's character. And her pointing her short stubby wrinkly sausage meat finger to Kathryn about it was so not cool.



Don't think Kyle has a clue or cares to hear anything negative when it comes to Faye.

They both are pathetic & destructive in their own ways.

If these women didn't have the means they do, with the exception of LVP,
how sad their lives would be..

Lisa R is the worst example of what a woman should expect from a friend
A real pot stirrer!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> I'm sure a toddler didn't keep Kyle at home.She was hanging witth Bethenny in the 90s. She may not have been close to Faye but I would guess she knew her better than she pretended at the reunion.


That's my impression maybe "lie" was to strong a word for me to use but I definitely felt she was distancing herself.


----------



## katran26

hotshot said:


> Don't think Kyle has a clue or cares to hear anything negative when it comes to Faye.
> 
> They both are pathetic & destructive in their own ways.
> 
> If these women didn't have the means they do, with the exception of LVP,
> how sad their lives would be..
> 
> *Lisa R is the worst example of what a woman should expect from a friend
> A real pot stirrer!!*



I agree! this whole season she's been pulling members from the group aside to "have a conversation" - at the most unexpected moments, and then just brings up all kinds of stuff, and then goes and backstabs them. Not good. I used to think Rinna was just a silly woman with monstrous lips. Now I think she's just desperately trying to stay relevant (as she puts it) by bringing in drama.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

COPENHAGEN said:


> Agree! I loved LVP's she looked great in hers


I loved this look on her too. She looked so regal - like a modern day Cleopatra


----------



## sgj99

JNH14 said:


> Oh my goodness...I was just answering your question!  The snarky comment didn't come from me-it came from Sassy!  Why would you say this to me?  I was just trying to be polite and answer you...


 


cdtracing said:


> I don't think JNH was trying to insult you, only answer your question. Wow.


 
I don't think JNH was snarky, nor was Sassy.  from previous posts and attacks I think some here are a little on the sensitive side and quick to be "snarky" themselves.


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> I loved this look on her too. She looked so *regal - like a modern day Cleopatra*



Perfect analogy of her look.  Even her hair was perfect with that style.


----------



## rockhollow

LisaR is just losing it! Raising her voice doesn't get her point across any better. I hope they keep the shouting over someone else to a minimum.
LVP did say that she phoned LisaR a couple of times, but by then LisaR was shouting, her incorrect statements.
LisaR is out of her league with these ladies, I think even Eileen is abandoning her - just too much cray cray.


----------



## Bagbug

Kyle defends LVP bc she wants her to be friends even though she's difficult.  What does that say about Faye Resnic?

I think Catherine is entitled to be mad about what was WRITTEN IN A BOOK about her.  I don't care if it were 250 years ago.  It was written and will appear long after she's gone.

California housewives suck!  They ain't representing! &#128586;&#128078;&#127996;


----------



## JNH14

sgj99 said:


> I don't think JNH was snarky, nor was Sassy.  from previous posts and attacks I think some here are a little on the sensitive side and quick to be "snarky" themselves.




Thanks!


----------



## Creativelyswank

JNH14 said:


> Oh my goodness...I was just answering your question!  The snarky comment didn't come from me-it came from Sassy!  Why would you say this to me?  I was just trying to be polite and answer you...


 Pardon me as I failed to see how your answer pertained to me asking about how their product line was doing when there was a discussion about the success of HW's business ventures on shopping channels. Not seeing the connection other than to bully. There is a lot of bullying on this thread when people do not agree with opinions of the majority. I have been flat out told not to voice my dissent so indeed maybe I am a bit sensitive when my comments are being isolated for unnecessary policing.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Latest on what Lisa R said - even her husband Harry Hamlin won't back her up! (though I'd be upset if my husband publicly called me out this way even if I did misstate what he said - I think he should have insisted that Lisa correct herself). 
http://www.realitytea.com/2016/04/20/harry-hamlin-says-lisa-rinna-misconstrued-comments-yolanda/


----------



## sgj99

JNH14 said:


> Thanks!



your welcome  and i haven't seen anything such as bullying on this thread for opposing views, i'm not even sure if you can apply that term to anonymous postings.


----------



## sgj99

COPENHAGEN said:


> Agree! I loved LVP's she looked great in hers



i like LVP's the best.  yellow is a hard color for a lot of women to wear and it looked great on LVP.  i liked her hair up too with it, the whole look was elegant but comfortable.


----------



## DiorT

Kyle's glitter eyeshadow was distracting.  Her dress made her look stumpy...don't like it.


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> your welcome  and i haven't seen anything such as bullying on this thread for opposing views, i'm not even sure if you can apply that term to anonymous postings.



+1  I've gotten some snarky comments to something I've posted on this thread & on some others.  I choose to ignore them but don't necessarily consider it bullying.  I try to take into consideration that the typed comments lack tone & inferences that are obvious when spoken face to face.


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> i like LVP's the best.  yellow is a hard color for a lot of women to wear and it looked great on LVP.  i liked her hair up too with it, the whole look was elegant but comfortable.



I thought she looked beautiful in yellow.  I can't wear that color myself but she wore it well.


----------



## floatinglili

^^ and not to mention her magnificent jewels. LVP has excellent taste and  amazing jewellery! I agree she looked just fabulous in her kaftan, with her magnificent jewels and her hair up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

floatinglili said:


> ^^ and not to mention her magnificent jewels. LVP has excellent taste and  amazing jewellery! I agree she looked just fabulous in her kaftan, with her magnificent jewels and her hair up.



lisa should wear her hair up more often.  She looked really regal

Kathryn on the other hand, stuck out like a sore thumb.  She couldnt WAIT to put the caftan on that Kyle gave her as a gift


----------



## slang

Every store I go into now, all I see are caftans. I want one but I can't imagine where or when I would ever wear it.
Caftan in Dubai = classy & appropriate
Caftan in Toronto, Canada = "what the heck are you wearing, a mumu?!?"


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> Every store I go into now, all I see are caftans. I want one but I can't imagine where or when I would ever wear it.
> Caftan in Dubai = classy & appropriate
> Caftan in Toronto, Canada = "what the heck are you wearing, a mumu?!?"


----------



## susieserb

COPENHAGEN said:


> Agree! I loved LVP's she looked great in hers


She looks like Cleopatra!


----------



## susieserb

slang said:


> Every store I go into now, all I see are caftans. I want one but I can't imagine where or when I would ever wear it.
> Caftan in Dubai = classy & appropriate
> Caftan in Toronto, Canada = "what the heck are you wearing, a mumu?!?"


DVF has abbreviated versions of them and quite frankly Diane looks fabulous in her mini renditions (I bought two myself)


----------



## Tropigal3

sgj99 said:


> I don't think JNH was snarky, nor was Sassy.  from previous posts and attacks I think some here are a little on the sensitive side and quick to be "snarky" themselves.



ITA, I didn't see anything close to "bullying".  I received a similar response from that poster and I just ignored.  I'm too old to be getting into back and forth defensive match with some stranger.  Some posters are really overly sensitive.  





slang said:


> Every store I go into now, all I see are caftans. I want one but I can't imagine where or when I would ever wear it.
> Caftan in Dubai = classy & appropriate
> Caftan in Toronto, Canada = "what the heck are you wearing, a mumu?!?"



SO true!  I live in the land of muumuu's and we locals rarely wear them anymore. And I think only tourist wear caftan style muumuu's here!    But most of those ladies looked so pretty in them.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> *lisa should wear her hair up more often.  She looked really regal*
> 
> Kathryn on the other hand, stuck out like a sore thumb.  She couldnt WAIT to put the caftan on that Kyle gave her as a gift



I think she looked regal too.  I agree she should wear it up more often.  

And if one of the ladies gave me a caftan, I would probably be in a rush to put it on, too.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> Every store I go into now, all I see are caftans. I want one but I can't imagine where or when I would ever wear it.
> Caftan in Dubai = classy & appropriate
> Caftan in Toronto, Canada = "what the heck are you wearing, a mumu?!?"



LOL (I'm in Toronto too)  
Just imagining a caftan in the middle of winter with a parka


----------



## caitlin1214

I recorded the OJ Simpson Trial series and was watching it over the past couple of days. The part about Faye's book came out. 

My mom was glued to the trial when it was on: watching the actual trial during the day and watching the recap and analysis of the trial at night. (Many a book was brought to the dinner tables when conversation was halted so my mom could follow what was going on.)

I asked my mom if she remembered the book and she didn't. I then remarked that it seemed a little unseemly to write about cocaine and fellatio in a book about Nicole, her supposed "best friend".

If she had said that stuff about Nicole, what did she say about Kathryn?

I'd be upset if someone wrote about me in a book, too.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

caitlin1214 said:


> I recorded the OJ Simpson Trial series and was watching it over the past couple of days. The part about Faye's book came out.
> 
> My mom was glued to the trial when it was on: watching the actual trial during the day and watching the recap and analysis of the trial at night. (Many a book was brought to the dinner tables when conversation was halted so my mom could follow what was going on.)
> 
> I asked my mom if she remembered the book and she didn't. I then remarked that it seemed a little unseemly to write about cocaine and fellatio in a book about Nicole, her supposed "best friend".
> 
> If she had said that stuff about Nicole, what did she say about Kathryn?
> 
> I'd be upset if someone wrote about me in a book, too.



I never read the book but old enough to remember the trial . I think Faye made comments  in her book to the effect that Katherine's husband (at the time) was having or had an affair with Nicole and maybe other women and Katherine just turned a blind eye.  At the reunion Katherine also implied that her husband's penis was also written about in the book.

I didn't get the impression that Faye said anything really nasty about Katherine but I can understand why you don't want your personal married life written about publicly or to be linked to the ugly events of the OJ trial.

To me why Faye is so despicable is that she capitalized and exploited the death of her friend Nicole and damaged her reputation, ultimately helping the defense.  In her book, she portrayed Nicole as a slutty party girl and that image overshadowed the fact that she was also a mother of 2 young children and the victim of repeated domestic violence.  Unfortunately, a lot people think that if a woman sleeps and parties around she's a **** and deserves what she gets.


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> Kyle was 25 when Nicole was murdered. Faye was 37. I doubt a 25yr old with a toddler was hanging out with a woman 12yrs older than her. Faye was Kathy's friend.



I didn't realize that Faye was that much older than Kyle.. they look the same age. Woah.


----------



## girlonthecoast

floatinglili said:


> Kathryn wins the prize for best husband on any of the franchises! What a dish he is!!! Lucky Kathryn


----------



## robbins65

cdtracing said:


> +1  I've gotten some snarky comments to something I've posted on this thread & on some others.  I choose to ignore them but don't necessarily consider it bullying.  I try to take into consideration that the typed comments lack tone & inferences that are obvious when spoken face to face.




Exactly!  

Although some people thrive on just being nasty


----------



## CanuckBagLover

floatinglili said:


> Kathryn wins the prize for best husband on any of the franchises! What a dish he is!!! Lucky Kathryn


It took me a while to warm up to Kathryn but I hope she comes back. Would love to see more of her relationship with her husband and their dynamic.  Also its reported they bought a chateau in France - would love to see that - could make a nice trip (in theory at least).


----------



## imgg

From next week previews I don't know why LVP even bothers with Eileen.  It won't matter what LVP says to Eileen, she is just not having it.  Most people when you say your sorry you accept it and move on.  Not Eileen, she accepts it and then continues to bring it up every single second and then brings in other people to help with her cause.  It's actually entertaining to see how obviously jealous Eileen is of LVP.   You can see it eats at her.   I can't imagine being like that with anyone.  If you don't like someone, you shut them down and move on....not Eileen.


----------



## GoGlam

imgg said:


> From next week previews I don't know why LVP even bothers with Eileen.  It won't matter what LVP says to Eileen, she is just not having it.  Most people when you say your sorry you accept it and move on.  Not Eileen, she accepts it and then continues to bring it up every single second and then brings in other people to help with her cause.  It's actually entertaining to see how obviously jealous Eileen is of LVP.   You can see it eats at her.   I can't imagine being like that with anyone.  If you don't like someone, you shut them down and move on....not Eileen.




Yep. Well said!

In general, LVP has what so many of these women want--a lot of attention and a big fan base.  They don't realize that when they nonsensically try to tear her down, they actually make themselves look bad and desperate.  They would accomplish more with honey than with vinegar.


----------



## imgg

GoGlam said:


> Yep. Well said!
> 
> In general, LVP has what so many of these women want--a lot of attention and a big fan base.  They don't realize that when they nonsensically try to tear her down, they actually make themselves look bad and desperate.  They would accomplish more with honey than with vinegar.


Absolutely! I understand acting this way in high school but not as a grown adult.

I think Eileen has spent too much of her time on a soap set and no longer knows how to regulate her emotions.


----------



## GoGlam

imgg said:


> Absolutely! I understand acting this way in high school but not as a grown adult.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Eileen has spent too much of her time on a soap set and no longer knows how to regulate her emotions.




Her frame of mind definitely reflects that!!


----------



## beekmanhill

imgg said:


> From next week previews I don't know why LVP even bothers with Eileen.  It won't matter what LVP says to Eileen, she is just not having it.  Most people when you say your sorry you accept it and move on.  Not Eileen, she accepts it and then continues to bring it up every single second and then brings in other people to help with her cause.  It's actually entertaining to see how obviously jealous Eileen is of LVP.   You can see it eats at her.   I can't imagine being like that with anyone.  If you don't like someone, you shut them down and move on....not Eileen.



I doubt if Eileen is jealous of LVP.  EIleen has been a queen in soap opera land for 25 to 30 years, has had major roles in the highest rated soaps has a daytime Emmy, has been called one of the most beautiful women in soaps.  HEr characters have a huge fan base, maybe not so attuned to social media as Vanderpump Rules actors would have, but a very sizeable one.

SHes also been shown to have little interest in glitz and glamour (the knock on her bags, the denim jumpsuit).

I think Eileen has a sort of blah personality that doesn't stand out on a Housewives show.  SHe resorts to the script and the script says she fights with LVP.    I personally wouldn't want a 20 year ago affair brough up either.


----------



## imgg

beekmanhill said:


> I doubt if Eileen is jealous of LVP.  EIleen has been a queen in soap opera land for 25 to 30 years, has had major roles in the highest rated soaps has a daytime Emmy, has been called one of the most beautiful women in soaps.  HEr characters have a huge fan base, maybe not so attuned to social media as Vanderpump Rules actors would have, but a very sizeable one.
> 
> SHes also been shown to have little interest in glitz and glamour (the knock on her bags, the denim jumpsuit).
> 
> I think Eileen has a sort of blah personality that doesn't stand out on a Housewives show.  SHe resorts to the script and the script says she fights with LVP.    I personally wouldn't want a 20 year ago affair brough up either.



I definitely see things differently.  Typically when you don't like someone you ignore them, not bring them up over and over and over again.  At the boat the other ladies left the table and went on with their business, not Eileen she had to listen to every word LVP was saying.  If someone brought up something I did 20 years ago, I would laugh it off, that's on Eileen not LVP.


----------



## imgg

beekmanhill said:


> I doubt if Eileen is jealous of LVP.  EIleen has been a queen in soap opera land for 25 to 30 years, has had major roles in the highest rated soaps has a daytime Emmy, has been called one of the most beautiful women in soaps.  HEr characters have a huge fan base, maybe not so attuned to social media as Vanderpump Rules actors would have, but a very sizeable one.
> 
> SHes also been shown to have little interest in glitz and glamour (the knock on her bags, the denim jumpsuit).
> 
> I think Eileen has a sort of blah personality that doesn't stand out on a Housewives show.  SHe resorts to the script and the script says she fights with LVP.    I personally wouldn't want a 20 year ago affair brough up either.



Regarding Eileen being a soap actress, it is not highly regarded among mainstream actors. Being on a soap for 25+ years is an accomplishment, but in a very small bubble.


----------



## beekmanhill

imgg said:


> Regarding Eileen being a soap actress, it is not highly regarded among mainstream actors. Being on a soap for 25+ years is an accomplishment, but in a very small bubble.



I still think its a bigger bubble than Lisa and her restaurants.  

Soaps were much bigger in Eileen's heyday than they are now.  Y&R had a huge number of daily viewers, way more than any HW show has.    True other actors look down on soaps, but on the other hand, many top actors came out of the soap world.  

Isn't it possible to just not like someone without being jealous?


----------



## slang

I think Lisa V was a wanna be actress. The restaurants and bars were Ken's thing. She says they moved to the US for Pandora to go to University but I think it was for her acting career. Hey, she was on Baywatch Nights!

Also, she says she has known Lisa R for 20 years, when did she move to the US then? Pandora is only on her 20's..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah, what does Eileen have to be jealous of when it comes to Vanderpump? 

They are from two different worlds.


----------



## slang

Maybe Eileen just doesn't like Lisa V because Lisa V is exactly what everyone says about her - manipulative. 
Geez, when almost every cast member over every season says the say thing maybe it's you, not them?


----------



## imgg

beekmanhill said:


> I still think its a bigger bubble than Lisa and her restaurants.
> 
> Soaps were much bigger in Eileen's heyday than they are now.  Y&R had a huge number of daily viewers, way more than any HW show has.    True other actors look down on soaps, but on the other hand, many top actors came out of the soap world.
> 
> Isn't it possible to just not like someone without being jealous?



I think if you compare paychecks- LVP vs Eileen it might say otherwise.

Of course you can not like someone without being jealous, but why bring someone up over and over and over again and eavesdrop on conversations if you just don't like someone? I tend to stay clear of people I don't like versus constantly talking about them, thats the difference.


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> *I think if you compare paychecks- LVP vs Eileen it might say otherwise.*
> 
> Of course you can not like someone without being jealous, but why bring someone up over and over and over again and eavesdrop on conversations if you just don't like someone? I tend to stay clear of people I don't like versus constantly talking about them, thats the difference.



I thought Eileen makes more money per episode than Lisa, I've read she is the highest paid on the show


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> I thought Eileen makes more money per episode than Lisa, I've read she is the highest paid on the show



I can't imagine that to be true, considering what LVP brings to the show.  I was talking about net worth though not what they are paid per episode.


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> I still think its a bigger bubble than Lisa and her restaurants.
> 
> Soaps were much bigger in Eileen's heyday than they are now.  Y&R had a huge number of daily viewers, way more than any HW show has.    True other actors look down on soaps, but on the other hand, many top actors came out of the soap world.
> 
> *Isn't it possible to just not like someone without being jealous?*



"jealous" and "bully" - the 2 most over used words when it comes to these HW shows IMO


----------



## imgg

According to net worth celebrity LVP is worth 65 million and makes 500K per season.

Eileen Davidson net worth 3 million.


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> "jealous" and "bully" - the 2 most over used words when it comes to these HW shows IMO



I don't use the word bully nor do I overuse the word jealous, only when it fits.


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> I can't imagine that to be true, considering what LVP brings to the show.  I was talking about net worth though not what they are paid per episode.



It's been reported that Eileen makes $750k per episode, Lisa V $500k...but you are probably right with regards to net worth. If I had to guess, I'd say Lisa V is worth more, but it's not like Eileen is a poor pauper though.


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> I don't use the word bully nor do I overuse the word jealous, only when it fits.



I never said you did, it was a general statement about words that get used in ALL the HW threads. I just think it is possible for women to just dislike other woman and not be jealous of them. Sorry, I just don't get the jealousy thing. I have lots of friends who make more money than me, I not jealous of them - mo money, mo problems


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> "jealous" and "bully" - the 2 most over used words when it comes to these HW shows IMO



Lets not forget "hater". God, I despise anyone over 12 that uses that word. Just because a person does not like you does not mean they hate you.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

These women make 500K-750K per episode. 

That is more than some people on network television.

I don't believe it.


----------



## GoGlam

beekmanhill said:


> I doubt if Eileen is jealous of LVP.  EIleen has been a queen in soap opera land for 25 to 30 years, has had major roles in the highest rated soaps has a daytime Emmy, has been called one of the most beautiful women in soaps.  HEr characters have a huge fan base, maybe not so attuned to social media as Vanderpump Rules actors would have, but a very sizeable one.
> 
> 
> 
> SHes also been shown to have little interest in glitz and glamour (the knock on her bags, the denim jumpsuit).
> 
> 
> 
> I think Eileen has a sort of blah personality that doesn't stand out on a Housewives show.  SHe resorts to the script and the script says she fights with LVP.    I personally wouldn't want a 20 year ago affair brough up either.




I don't agree.

Why is she on the show if she doesn't want to increase her fan base and make more money (which is what LVP reigns in on the show)?  On the contrary, if Eileen is used to being the "star" for decades, it is doubly hard for her to not be #1 on RHoBH.

I also don't agree that she doesn't want the glitz and glamour. It's very clear to me that she does.  Unfortunately for her, her husband and assets don't equate to having multiple $10k handbags.  She might have earned a fairly nice, stable income in daytime, but it's not enough to allow her to spend however she sees fit.  She also has a husband that finds it outlandish to spend on things like dresses and bags... So much so that she has to hide a $500 dress.


----------



## GoGlam

BagOuttaHell said:


> These women make 500K-750K per episode.
> 
> That is more than some people on network television.
> 
> I don't believe it.




I don't think that's true.


----------



## lucywife

BagOuttaHell said:


> These women make 500K-750K per episode.
> 
> That is more than some people on network television.
> 
> I don't believe it.


 it can't be. Per season maybe?


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> I never said you did, it was a general statement about words that get used in ALL the HW threads. I just think it is possible for women to just dislike other woman and not be jealous of them. Sorry, I just don't get the jealousy thing. I have lots of friends who make more money than me, I not jealous of them - mo money, mo problems



I never stated I thought Eileen was jealous over LVP money either, although 3 million and 65 million are worlds apart.

I would love to see your source where Eileen makes $750k per season- don't see her making more than the other ladies.  If she was making more I am sure Andy would be giving her much more air time than what she is currently receiving.


----------



## imgg

GoGlam said:


> I don't agree.
> 
> Why is she on the show if she doesn't want to increase her fan base and make more money (which is what LVP reigns in on the show)?  On the contrary, if Eileen is used to being the "star" for decades, it is doubly hard for her to not be #1 on RHoBH.
> 
> I also don't agree that she doesn't want the glitz and glamour. It's very clear to me that she does.  Unfortunately for her, her husband and assets don't equate to having multiple $10k handbags.  She might have earned a fairly nice, stable income in daytime, but it's not enough to allow her to spend however she sees fit.  She also has a husband that finds it outlandish to spend on things like dresses and bags... So much so that she has to hide a $500 dress.



Lets not forget how happy Eileen seems married versus the relationship Lisa has with her husband.  Eileen actually seems miserable as a whole.


----------



## imgg

Changing gears- the question Andy should of asked Yolanda is if she had not been on a reality show would she still be married?  If she became sick right after she married and before the housewives- why on earth would you be on a reality show???  Wouldn't you want to save every piece of energy for your husband. Would he not be your priority?   Her story doesn't add up.


----------



## GoGlam

imgg said:


> Lets not forget how happy Eileen seems married versus the relationship Lisa has with her husband.  Eileen actually seems miserable as a whole.




She does seem miserable in my opinion as well.  The look on her face she gets when someone says anything anti-LVP is of giddy jealousy.


----------



## imgg

GoGlam said:


> She does seem miserable in my opinion as well.  The look on her face she gets when someone says anything anti-LVP is of giddy jealousy.



Seriously! She lights up at the thought of taking LVP down.


----------



## slang

GoGlam said:


> She does seem miserable in my opinion as well.  The look on her face she gets when someone says anything anti-LVP is of giddy jealousy.



Did you see Erika's face when Lisa R went in on Lisa V at the end of the reunion - she had the biggest grin and was beaming like she just won the lottery. Lisa V does bring out the worst in these ladies


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> I never stated I thought Eileen was jealous over LVP money either, although 3 million and 65 million are worlds apart.
> 
> *I would love to see your source where Eileen makes $750k per season*- don't see her making more than the other ladies.  If she was making more I am sure Andy would be giving her much more air time than what she is currently receiving.



http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2014/07/eileen-davidson-rhobh-cast-record-salary/

http://www.realitytea.com/2014/12/17/believe-salaries-real-housewife-earns/

http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2...-record-salary-for-the-real-housewives-of-be/


----------



## GoGlam

slang said:


> Did you see Erika's face when Lisa R went in on Lisa V at the end of the reunion - she had the biggest grin and was beaming like she just won the lottery. Lisa V does bring out the worst in these ladies




Yep!!!! It's a little scary that people get that way.  When I don't care for someone, I don't think about them and I definitely don't celebrate their missteps and things that negatively impact them.

You look at these ladies, and they're itching for that! That is what makes it blatantly clear that they are jealous/envious of whatever it is about Lisa that continues to attract a huge fan base, many booming businesses and a loving husband.


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2014/07/eileen-davidson-rhobh-cast-record-salary/
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2014/12/17/believe-salaries-real-housewife-earns/
> 
> http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2...-record-salary-for-the-real-housewives-of-be/



Shocked.  Bad investment IMO- Eileen brings nothing of interest to me.


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> Did you see Erika's face when Lisa R went in on Lisa V at the end of the reunion - she had the biggest grin and was beaming like she just won the lottery. *Lisa V does bring out the worst in these ladie*s



The ladies bring the worst out of themselves, no one can do that for them unless they have no character.


----------



## lucywife

possibly Bravo tries to attract the soap audience by hiring Eileen. 
I'm surprised she gets $750K per season however. I mean, she is relatively new to the show and doesn't really do much except bickering with her husband. I like her though. Just saying.


----------



## lucywife

imgg said:


> Changing gears- the question Andy should of asked Yolanda is if she had not been on a reality show would she still be married?  If she became sick right after she married and before the housewives- why on earth would you be on a reality show???  Wouldn't you want to save every piece of energy for your husband. Would he not be your priority?   Her story doesn't add up.


 to promote her daughters.


----------



## cdtracing

robbins65 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Although some people thrive on just being nasty



I just don't take anonymous comments on a blog/forum site personal.  Life is so much calmer that way.


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> It's been reported that *Eileen makes $750k per episode, Lisa V $500k*...but you are probably right with regards to net worth. If I had to guess, I'd say Lisa V is worth more, but it's not like Eileen is a poor pauper though.




That's a ridiculous amount of money per episode.  Bravo would really have to rake in the millions to be able to pay that kind of salary plus all the expenses filming the show, especially in some of these locations they go to.  And I'm sure Andy makes a huge salary as well.  I can't see any of these women worth that much per episode.  If Eileen was making that much, she wouldn't need to put up with her husband's obvious "side eye" over what she spends on clothes, shoes, ect.  Perhaps it's that much per season; that would be more reasonable in my opinion.


----------



## imgg

cdtracing said:


> That's a ridiculous amount of money per episode.  Bravo would really have to rake in the millions to be able to pay that kind of salary plus all the expenses filming the show, especially in some of these locations they go to.  And I'm sure Andy makes a huge salary as well.  I can't see any of these women worth that much per episode.  If Eileen was making that much, she wouldn't need to put up with her husband's obvious "side eye" over what she spends on clothes, shoes, ect.  Perhaps it's that much per season; that would be more reasonable in my opinion.


 
It is per season, not episode


----------



## imgg

lucywife said:


> to promote her daughters.


 
Well, if that was her reason, she can say she accomplished her goal.  Gigi and Bella are definitely up and coming models.  Hope it was worth it for her though.


----------



## cdtracing

imgg said:


> It is per season, not episode



Thanks for the clarity.  When I read that, I thought, "WOW!  That's a lot of money just to show you @ss  & bad behavior on TV."


----------



## imgg

cdtracing said:


> Thanks for the clarity.  When I read that, I thought, "WOW!  That's a lot of money just to show you @ss  & bad behavior on TV."


 Seriously!  I think 750K per season is a lot of money, but if it were paid that per episode that would be insane.


----------



## lucywife

cdtracing said:


> Thanks for the clarity.  When I read that, I thought, "WOW!  That's a lot of money just to show you @ss  & bad behavior on TV."


 Yeah! Where do I sign up?


----------



## beekmanhill

GoGlam said:


> I don't agree.
> 
> Why is she on the show if she doesn't want to increase her fan base and make more money (which is what LVP reigns in on the show)?  On the contrary, if Eileen is used to being the "star" for decades, it is doubly hard for her to not be #1 on RHoBH.
> 
> I also don't agree that she doesn't want the glitz and glamour. It's very clear to me that she does.  Unfortunately for her, her husband and assets don't equate to having multiple $10k handbags.  She might have earned a fairly nice, stable income in daytime, but it's not enough to allow her to spend however she sees fit.  She also has a husband that finds it outlandish to spend on things like dresses and bags... So much so that she has to hide a $500 dress.



Of course she wants extra $$$ and fans.  I didn't say she didn't want to increase her fan base.   I said her existing fan base  from the soaps, though large,  is undoubtedly older and not prone to posting on social media.  Bravo was willing to pay her $750,000, supposedly the highest paid on the show, so they recognized her star power.  

I believe her when she says she wouldn't spend 10K on a bag.   She's practical.  

I'll take Vince Van Patten over sourpuss Ken any day.  

Although I like her, I believe Bravo's experiment didn't work out because her personality is not suited to reality TV.   She didn't add any pop to a franchise that sorely needs it.


----------



## cdtracing

imgg said:


> Seriously!  I think 750K per season is a lot of money, but if it were paid that per episode that would be insane.



I agree that's even a lot for a season.  Honestly, I don't see any of them being worth that much a season any more.



lucywife said:


> Yeah! Where do I sign up?



I know!!  When I read that I thought "I'm in the wrong business"!


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> Of course she wants extra $$$ and fans.  I didn't say she didn't want to increase her fan base.   I said her existing fan base  from the soaps, though large,  is undoubtedly older and not prone to posting on social media.  Bravo was willing to pay her $750,000, supposedly the highest paid on the show, so they recognized her star power.
> 
> I believe her when she says she wouldn't spend 10K on a bag.   She's practical.
> 
> *I'll take Vince Van Patten over sourpuss Ken any day. *
> 
> Although I like her, I believe Bravo's experiment didn't work out because her personality is not suited to reality TV.   She didn't add any pop to a franchise that sorely needs it.



Me too! Vince is a cutie! plus he's chill - I can't stand a high maintenance guy.

As far as her bags, I saw someone on social media asked Katherine about bag shaming Eileen and she said something like it worked because Kyle bought Eileen a nice designer bag. So Eileen now has a nice bag and it didn't cost Vince a penny!


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> I think if you compare paychecks- LVP vs Eileen it might say otherwise.
> 
> Of course you can not like someone without being jealous, but why bring someone up over and over and over again and eavesdrop on conversations if you just don't like someone? I tend to stay clear of people I don't like versus constantly talking about them, thats the difference.



Well, in all likelihood (as reality shows are hardly ever real), she is loosely following a script. Eileen has always seemed like a practical and sensible person, so I don't think her acting dramatic for a storyline is out of the question.


----------



## RueMonge

bisousx said:


> Well, in all likelihood (as reality shows are hardly ever real), she is loosely following a script. Eileen has always seemed like a practical and sensible person, so I don't think her acting dramatic for a storyline is out of the question.



Yup. And she can cry, and act hurt and all of it.  On cue.


----------



## mundodabolsa

imgg said:


> Changing gears- the question Andy should of asked Yolanda is if she had not been on a reality show would she still be married?  If she became sick right after she married and before the housewives- why on earth would you be on a reality show???  Wouldn't you want to save every piece of energy for your husband. Would he not be your priority?   Her story doesn't add up.



You forget she would have missed the window for her children to become world-famous models.  Rich husbands are disposable and interchangeable, the children were more important.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

I thought marriage was for better or for worse in sickness and in health!!!! No wonder David Foster has been married so many times. I can't believe not one of those women even thought of saying it. Instead Yolanda thinks it's just the normal. I'm sick and he can't handle it. No wonder the divorce rate us so high. I pray he doesn't have a life threatening disease and needs support that will stand by and stay through it. I'm not judging just stating the facts based on the covenant of marriage.


----------



## imgg

bisousx said:


> Well, in all likelihood (as reality shows are hardly ever real), she is loosely following a script. Eileen has always seemed like a practical and sensible person, so I don't think her acting dramatic for a storyline is out of the question.


 

Maybe its true but a lot of things on the show seem to play out IRL, so its possibly not scripted.  



mundodabolsa said:


> You forget she would have missed the window for her children to become world-famous models.  Rich husbands are disposable and interchangeable, the children were more important.


 

Yes!  I'll give that to her, she made them famous. More famous than she was modeling, that's for sure. 


1Kellygirl said:


> I thought marriage was for better or for worse in sickness and in health!!!! No wonder David Foster has been married so many times. I can't believe not one of those women even thought of saying it. Instead Yolanda thinks it's just the normal. I'm sick and he can't handle it. No wonder the divorce rate us so high. I pray he doesn't have a life threatening disease and needs support that will stand by and stay through it. I'm not judging just stating the facts based on the covenant of marriage.


 

Yolanda married David knowing she is wife number 4- so that is on her.  We don't know if her "sickness' is why they didn't last.  What we do know is that there is a lot of inconsistencies with her stories. She says she is weak and can barley walk, but they show footage of her running around town.  She went on a reality show AFTER she was she claims she became sick, so obviously her marriage wasn't the priority.  I am assuming mental issues was a large part of their demise.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

I understand that this is reality tv and who knows what goes on behind closed doors. I am an RN that works in a dialysis clinic and have seen many family members just bail out because they just can't cope with disabling illness. Also have seen amazing men who have stepped up and taken care of an ill wife. It is draining, and a lot of feelings of guilt because they are burnt out and want to leave, but don't. It was just something I noticed. I'm hooked on the real housewives franchise. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Deco

imgg said:


> I definitely see things differently.  Typically when you don't like someone you ignore them, not bring them up over and over and over again.  At the boat the other ladies left the table and went on with their business, not Eileen she had to listen to every word LVP was saying.  If someone brought up something I did 20 years ago, I would laugh it off, that's on Eileen not LVP.


 I agree with this observation.  Eileen is obsessed with LVP and with stoking the ambers of rage against her.


----------



## Deco

beekmanhill said:


> I still think its a bigger bubble than Lisa and her restaurants.
> 
> Soaps were much bigger in Eileen's heyday than they are now.  Y&R had a huge number of daily viewers, way more than any HW show has.    True other actors look down on soaps, but on the other hand, many top actors came out of the soap world.
> 
> Isn't it possible to just not like someone without being jealous?


Absolutely it is, and I'm not sure that Eileen is exactly jealous, but she's fixated on LVP hating, and fixations create the appearance of some form of attraction, hence quasi jealousy.  Not necessarily jealous over status or success or fan base.  It's almost like she's jealous that LVP is more adept at artfully presenting herself and effortlessly playing people.  Eileen feels LVP put her on the spot and cast her as the adulterer, and Eileen didn't have the counter-guile to evade it. There is an inferiority complex and embarrassment fueling Eileen's rage against LVP and I guess that's what makes it look a little like jealousy, or just ceding the upper hand.


----------



## beekmanhill

Decophile said:


> Absolutely it is, and I'm not sure that Eileen is exactly jealous, but she's fixated on LVP hating, and fixations create the appearance of some form of attraction, hence quasi jealousy.  Not necessarily jealous over status or success or fan base.  It's almost like she's jealous that LVP is more adept at artfully presenting herself and effortlessly playing people.  Eileen feels LVP put her on the spot and cast her as the adulterer, and Eileen didn't have the counter-guile to evade it. There is an inferiority complex and embarrassment fueling Eileen's rage against LVP and I guess that's what makes it look a little like jealousy, or just ceding the upper hand.




Very good point.   I think Eileen was deeply embarrassed by Lisa's bringing up the adultery.  To her credit she admitted the truth immediately, but probably has regretted how she handled it ever since.

I would think she'd have had more savvy.  Having survived in the TV world for so long, she must be adept at politics.  

If she stays next year, and she shouldn't but probably will, I hope they focus on some other aspect of her life.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

1Kellygirl said:


> I thought marriage was for better or for worse in sickness and in health!!!! No wonder David Foster has been married so many times. I can't believe not one of those women even thought of saying it. Instead Yolanda thinks it's just the normal. I'm sick and he can't handle it. No wonder the divorce rate us so high. I pray he doesn't have a life threatening disease and needs support that will stand by and stay through it. I'm not judging just stating the facts based on the covenant of marriage.



David is clearly not marriage material.  He wanted a trophy wife; Yolanda wanted a rich husband who had a certain social standing in Hollywood.  I think they genuinely cared for each other when they first got married but it was also a bargain. 

 Yolanda then got sick and her sickness just got crazier and crazier (for whatever reason).  A chronic illness puts a strain on the best of relationships. Some people can handle it and some can't.  

I also wonder if David disagreed with some of these sketchy alternative therapies that Yolanda was flying all over the world to try (I'm sure he was footing the bill).  That would also wouldn't have helped the relationship.  

 We'll never know what really happened but I'm so tired of Yolanda I just don't care any more. I hope she's not asked back.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Very good point.   I think Eileen was deeply embarrassed by Lisa's bringing up the adultery.  To her credit she admitted the truth immediately, but probably has regretted how she handled it ever since.
> 
> I would think she'd have had more savvy.  Having survived in the TV world for so long, she must be adept at politics.
> 
> If she stays next year, and she shouldn't but probably will, I hope they focus on some other aspect of her life.



I honestly don't know what happened to Eileen this year - its like some alien body snatcher took her over.  I liked her last season - she seemed refreshingly down to earth with no agenda.  But this year - she is just needy and whiny.   

She is overly defensive about the affair - its like she still feels guilty about it 20+ years later. 

I'm sure Lisa V was encouraged by producers to ask Eileen about her husband and the affair and I know Lisa V can be rather blunt at times and she can get her digs into people when she wants to but I didn't get that vibe from Lisa  when she asked Eileen about the affair - as she alluded to at some point - everyone new about it, I don't think she thought it was a big deal and I don't think she was making any moral judgement about Eileen's character.  

This storyline and Eileen's need for a genuine apology from Lisa was almost as stupid as Yo's Munchausen storyline.

The writers/producers have got to do better next season.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Boy this reunion did nothing to make me like these women.  Rinna is an abomination.  She is bordering crazy with her thirstiness.  I don't believe anything any of them say (except Erika).
> 
> Kyle's performance re Faye was so obnoxious.  Faye is not a nice person and never was.  Kathryn has every right to be mad at her and Kyle has no right to shut it down.  If the tables were turned, you bet Kyle would have her say.



Kyle really irritated me with her Faye defense.  By her own admission, she didn't even know Faye back then.  Faye was a coked up trashy woman by all accounts and if she'd written about me in an unflattering way, I'd be ticked off too.


----------



## purseinsanity

TaylorEsq said:


> I love Erika!  She really doesn't give a crap about any of these women.  She has thick skin that anything these women say just rolls off her.  I don't think she's Yo's minion.  She seems like a loyal friend.  She looks fabulous on the reunion!
> 
> Kyle shutting down the whole Faye issue was irritating.  Faye has made several appearances on the show so she is fair game.  I used to like Kyle more but *her close friendship with Faye makes me question Kyle's character*.  The people you associate with says a lot about you.  I find Faye really despicable.  I'm sure if it was one of the other ladies Kyle would be all over it.



The fact that Kyle is friends with Faye and Bethenny from RHWNY makes me not like her!


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Kathryn was probably part of the coked up scene too since she doesn't remember OJs girlfriend at her own wedding held at OJs house.


----------



## purseinsanity

floatinglili said:


> Kathryn wins the prize for best husband on any of the franchises! What a dish he is!!! Lucky Kathryn



ITA!  He's cute and seems totally normal.


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> I agree with the green looking good on Katherine,  I thought LVP & Erika's look was the best.  I was just too distracted with the cut outs & design of Yo's dress.  I've seen her in more flattering dresses.



I thought Erika looked beautiful.  Especially her makeup!


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> David is clearly not marriage material.  He wanted a trophy wife; Yolanda wanted a rich husband who had a certain social standing in Hollywood.  I think they genuinely cared for each other when they first got married but it was also a bargain.
> 
> Yolanda then got sick and her sickness just got crazier and crazier (for whatever reason).  A chronic illness puts a strain on the best of relationships. Some people can handle it and some can't.
> 
> I also wonder if David disagreed with some of these sketchy alternative therapies that Yolanda was flying all over the world to try (I'm sure he was footing the bill).  That would also wouldn't have helped the relationship.
> 
> We'll never know what really happened but I'm so tired of Yolanda I just don't care any more. I hope she's not asked back.



Well said!


----------



## purseinsanity

lucywife said:


> to promote her daughters.



Amen.  No one had heard of Gigi or Bella before.


----------



## zooba

Sooo, I'm trying to watch the reunion and can't stay awake.  Have watched it three nights and same thing happens- get the best nap of my life every day.  

Not quite sure if this was the intention, but I do thank Andy and the ladies for the cure to my insomnia issues. The whole season has been underwhelming and you know it's bad when they ask Kim and Brandi back for the reunion.

Have two friends that are on the same social circle as the show folks. They both avoid Ken and love Mauricio and David Foster.


----------



## sgj99

imgg said:


> *Yolanda married David knowing she is wife number 4- so that is on her. * We don't know if her "sickness' is why they didn't last.  What we do know is that there is a lot of inconsistencies with her stories. She says she is weak and can barley walk, but they show footage of her running around town.  She went on a reality show AFTER she was she claims she became sick, so obviously her marriage wasn't the priority.  I am assuming mental issues was a large part of their demise.



being wife no. 4 tells me a couple of things about David:  he doesn't really know the true meaning of commitment and he's terrible at choosing a partner.  how can you think he'd stay with you if his track record is like that?  yes, it's on her.



CanuckBagLover said:


> David is clearly not marriage material.  He wanted a trophy wife; Yolanda wanted a rich husband who had a certain social standing in Hollywood.  I think they genuinely cared for each other when they first got married but it was also a bargain.
> 
> Yolanda then got sick and her sickness just got crazier and crazier (for whatever reason).  A chronic illness puts a strain on the best of relationships. Some people can handle it and some can't.



it think between her physical illness, her mental illness and her inability to treat him like the King he grew disenchanted and wanted to find another woman who will worship him.


----------



## LemonDrop

purseinsanity said:


> Kyle really irritated me with her Faye defense.  By her own admission, she didn't even know Faye back then.  Faye was a coked up trashy woman by all accounts and if she'd written about me in an unflattering way, I'd be ticked off too.



I am starting to wonder if Kyle doesn't defend Faye so much because Kyle is a bit scared of her. On a past episode Kyle mentioned that she could call Faye at 3am with her problems and Faye would always be there. Can you imagine how it must feel the moment you realize that you made a terrible choice in who you trusted and you have told all your secrets to someone that had no trouble selling off her last murdered best friends secrets. And then posing nude in Playboy because of all the notoriety she got from her death. I dunno. I think Kyle doesn't want to admit to herself how bad she screwed up by sharing so much with Faye.  She probably thought our friendship is different and naively trusted her, then at some point the lightbulb went off.


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> The fact that Kyle is friends with Faye and Bethenny from RHWNY makes me not like her!



i'm with you, Kyle's friendship with Faye makes me wonder about her ability to pick friends.  Faye is an evil snake.


----------



## Crystalina

sgj99 said:


> i'm with you, Kyle's friendship with Faye makes me wonder about her ability to pick friends.  Faye is an evil snake.




Totally agree with this and like stated before, Kyle fears Faye.


----------



## susieserb

zooba said:


> Sooo, I'm trying to watch the reunion and can't stay awake.  Have watched it three nights and same thing happens- get the best nap of my life every day.
> 
> Not quite sure if this was the intention, but I do thank Andy and the ladies for the cure to my insomnia issues. The whole season has been underwhelming and you know it's bad when they ask Kim and Brandi back for the reunion.
> 
> Have two friends that are on the same social circle as the show folks. They both avoid Ken and love Mauricio and David Foster.


Hmm? For me I would avoid the later two and seek out Ken, LOL.

Why underwhelming just out of curiosity.  What would you like the show to portray to make it less so?  This isn't an attack I just trying to understand, also asking myself the same question.

More fights (please GOD NO)...Interesting? I actually enjoyed this season because the "interactions" were more subdued and the glamour side was ramped up.  But that's me..


----------



## cdtracing

The best part of this season was all the beautiful scenery from the trips.  The drama was tiresome.  Hopefully, by next season, they will move on to a new topic.  I'm tired of seeing the same old dramatics about illness & alcohol & addictions...at this point, they're


----------



## caitlin1214

Next season Lisa should use the "Throw me to the wolves" line again.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> i'm with you, kyle's friendship with faye makes me wonder about her ability to pick friends.  Faye is an evil snake.


+1


----------



## guccimamma

i noticed lisa ring wearing a red string tied around her left wrist. 

i didn't know kabala was still a thing.


----------



## zooba

susieserb said:


> Hmm? For me I would avoid the later two and seek out Ken, LOL.
> 
> Why underwhelming just out of curiosity.  What would you like the show to portray to make it less so?  This isn't an attack I just trying to understand, also asking myself the same question.
> 
> More fights (please GOD NO)...Interesting? I actually enjoyed this season because the "interactions" were more subdued and the glamour side was ramped up.  But that's me..


No problem at all- I think the trip to Dubai was lovely visually but I started watching without sound to avoid the bonkers Munchausens- she said/she forced me/she never apologized to me story lines. Strong women I can handle- constant moaning and whinging gets old regardless of the scenery.


----------



## cdtracing

zooba said:


> No problem at all- I think the trip to Dubai was lovely visually but I started watching without sound to avoid the bonkers Munchausens- she said/she forced me/she never apologized to me story lines. Strong women I can handle- constant moaning and whinging gets old regardless of the scenery.



+1  I started muting the volume as well.  I admire strong, independent women...I can do without the whiny, bit@hy, complaining, woe is me women.


----------



## susieserb

zooba said:


> no problem at all- i think the trip to dubai was lovely visually but i started watching without sound to avoid the bonkers munchausens- she said/she forced me/she never apologized to me story lines. Strong women i can handle- constant moaning and whinging gets old regardless of the scenery.


ita!!!


----------



## susieserb

cdtracing said:


> The best part of this season was all the beautiful scenery from the trips.  The drama was tiresome.  Hopefully, by next season, they will move on to a new topic.  I'm tired of seeing the same old dramatics about illness & alcohol & addictions...at this point, they're


There were TWO trips that made me swoon~The first vacation (uber divine); then Dubai, truly a visual delight.  Being an old lady, the crafton fashion show made me to pause, put down my computer, sit up and notice the apparel especially parleyed by Lisa V...sad but true..


----------



## cdtracing

susieserb said:


> There were TWO trips that made me swoon~The first vacation (uber divine); then Dubai, truly a visual delight.  Being an old lady, the crafton fashion show made me to pause, put down my computer, sit up and notice the apparel especially parleyed by Lisa V...sad but true..



Both trips were a treat for the eyes, for sure.  I hope future seasons have more visual candy & less borderline moronic & grammar school dialog & behavior.

I will go ahead & age myself.  I love caftans & maxi dresses.  I wore them a lot in the late 60's & into the 70's.  They're extremely comfortable to wear.  The caftans worn in Dubai were gloriously beautiful & accented with the perfect jewelry.  I would love to see the ladies go to India & indulge in the beautiful sari's & jewelry that are worn there.


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> Both trips were a treat for the eyes, for sure.  I hope future seasons have more visual candy & less borderline moronic & grammar school dialog & behavior.
> 
> I will go ahead & age myself.  I love caftans & maxi dresses.  I wore them a lot in the late 60's & into the 70's.  They're extremely comfortable to wear.  The caftans worn in Dubai were gloriously beautiful & accented with the perfect jewelry.  *I would love to see the ladies go to India & indulge in the beautiful sari's & jewelry that are worn there*.



I would love to see that too!

These caftans remind me of the old Elizabeth Taylor pictures.


----------



## purseinsanity

zooba said:


> No problem at all- I think the trip to Dubai was lovely visually but I started watching without sound to avoid the bonkers Munchausens- she said/she forced me/she never apologized to me story lines. Strong women I can handle- constant moaning and whinging gets old regardless of the scenery.





cdtracing said:


> +1  I started muting the volume as well.  I admire strong, independent women...I can do without the whiny, bit@hy, complaining, woe is me women.



Me too!    My husband walked by and looked at me like I'm nuts, but I really started watching RHW for the eye candy anyway!


----------



## purseinsanity

LemonDrop said:


> I am starting to wonder if Kyle doesn't defend Faye so much because Kyle is a bit scared of her. On a past episode Kyle mentioned that she could call Faye at 3am with her problems and Faye would always be there. Can you imagine how it must feel the moment you realize that you made a terrible choice in who you trusted and you have told all your secrets to someone that had no trouble selling off her last murdered best friends secrets. And then posing nude in Playboy because of all the notoriety she got from her death. I dunno. I think Kyle doesn't want to admit to herself how bad she screwed up by sharing so much with Faye.  She probably thought our friendship is different and naively trusted her, then at some point the lightbulb went off.



You may be right.  But anyone who followed the OJ trial even slightly would've known Faye was capitalizing on her dead friend.  Even as a teen I remember thinking what a horrid person she must be to do that!


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> You may be right.  But anyone who followed the OJ trial even slightly would've known Faye was capitalizing on her dead friend.  Even as a teen I remember thinking what a horrid person she must be to do that!



During that time, Faye was a coked up, party girl with nothing really to contribute.  Once she wrote that book & sold out for fame, she became a bottom feeder.  Even though it's been 20 yrs, a lot of people still consider her a bottom feeder.  I don't think she will ever escape that legacy.


----------



## LemonDrop

purseinsanity said:


> You may be right.  But anyone who followed the OJ trial even slightly would've known Faye was capitalizing on her dead friend.  Even as a teen I remember thinking what a horrid person she must be to do that!



You would think, right? Hubby and I were discussing our own memories of OJ and all that. We were both 21 at the time. We heard about it all the time but never paid attention. We figure it was because we were way too busy being 21 to care. If that makes sense. Until Housewives and The People Vrs OJ my only knowledge of Faye Resnick was that she had something to do with the OJ trial.


----------



## pjhm

I still consider Faye a low life as I was an adult during the OJ trial and watched it---Perhaps she has grown and changed for the better. I think that's why Kyle cries when she has to defend her, she knows how many still hold Faye in comtempt.


----------



## stacyredbird

> Kyle really irritated me with her Faye defense. By her own admission, she didn't even know Faye back then. Faye was a coked up trashy woman by all accounts and if she'd written about me in an unflattering way, I'd be ticked off too.



I totally agree.   I also do not think Kyle is afraid of Faye, she likes her because she is famous for being part of the OJ controversy in my opinion.  She just has problems fielding the questions and accusations of what Faye did.   She knows Faye was scum doing what she did, but she loves the fact that she is friends with someone associated with the OJ Fame. This is just my opinion anyway.  I don't have a very high opinion of Kyle.

Also, I just cannot stand Lisa Rinna.  She is so desperate for fame and wants to stay on the show so bad, she just makes up trouble.  She has nothing else to contribute.  I would just love it if they would not invite her back, but I doubt that will happen.

I really like Erika and I have always liked Yolanda.  They are my favorites!


----------



## cdtracing

LemonDrop said:


> You would think, right? Hubby and I were discussing our own memories of OJ and all that. We were both 21 at the time. We heard about it all the time but never paid attention. We figure it was because we were way too busy being 21 to care. If that makes sense. Until Housewives and The People Vrs OJ my only knowledge of Faye Resnick was that she had something to do with the OJ trial.





pjhm said:


> I still consider Faye a low life as I was an adult during the OJ trial and watched it---Perhaps she has grown and changed for the better. I think that's why Kyle cries when she has to defend her, she knows how many still hold Faye in comtempt.



At the time of the crime & subsequent trial, I was 40 yrs old.  My first husband's boss had played golf with OJ a few time & said he had an ego that would take a flat bed truck to haul it around.  He & his wife had also met Faye on a random occasion at a party when he & his wife were in Cali on business.  They were shocked by the amount of drugs these people did since they weren't  indulgers in that sort of thing.  They're opinion of Faye was that she was some coked out party whore who loved to run in the cirlcles of celebrities.  After the murder & she wrote that book about Nicole, his wife told me she was definitely right about Resnick...bottom feeder all the way.

Faye may very well have changed & worked to getting her life in order, but, in my opinion, she will never be able to shake off what she did nor the lifestyle she led.  Many may have forgiven her & moved on, but I'm sure there are just as many who remember & know she's a snake in the grass.  I can't imagine that many people would want to associate themselves with her.


----------



## LemonDrop

cdtracing said:


> At the time of the crime & subsequent trial, I was 40 yrs old.  My first husband's boss had played golf with OJ a few time & said he had an ego that would take a flat bed truck to haul it around.  He & his wife had also met Faye on a random occasion at a party when he & his wife were in Cali on business.  They were shocked by the amount of drugs these people did since they weren't  indulgers in that sort of thing.  They're opinion of Faye was that she was some coked out party whore who loved to run in the cirlcles of celebrities.  After the murder & she wrote that book about Nicole, his wife told me she was definitely right about Resnick...bottom feeder all the way.
> 
> Faye may very well have changed & worked to getting her life in order, but, in my opinion, she will never be able to shake off what she did nor the lifestyle she led.  Many may have forgiven her & moved on, but I'm sure there are just as many who remember & know she's a snake in the grass.  I can't imagine that many people would want to associate themselves with her.



Very interesting and juicy.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## cdtracing

LemonDrop said:


> Very interesting and juicy.  thanks for sharing.



My first husband was an avid football fan so we had both watched OJ during his football career.  His boss was not only a huge football fan but also an avid golfer & played golf all over the country.  Anytime he flew on business, his clubs went with him because he was going to play some golf. I think he said he played golf with OJ  3-4 times. 

The invite to the party was from a business associate & there were a lot of celebrities & athletes in attendance.  OJ & Nicole happened to be there along with Resnick, as well as a few other "party girls".(Their words, not mine)  Where we're from, people didn't snort coke with a crowd of people around & they were not ones who indulged in coke...they were drinkers so they were very surprised to see people snorting coke in bathrooms & such.  They said they did not stay long because they were uncomfortable, just stayed long enough speak to the host, shake a few hands, make a few introductions, & have a few drinks.  From what I understood, it was not unusual for this kind of party during that time of the late 80's to early 90's.


----------



## floatinglili

I couldn't believe how aggressive Kyle was in the reunion regarding Kathryn's feelings following her mistreatment by Faye. Faye was dripping with condescension on the night where Kathryn and she met, and that condescension continued in Kyle's response at the reunion. It was as if Kathryn's life experiences were simply unmentionable!
I was shocked that Kathryn could be so badly treated at the time of the meeting with Faye and yet the reunion showed me more of the same. I wondered  whether this was a reflection of a different culture to my own (I live outside of the US) - perhaps a culture relentlessly focused on 'success' and 'moving forward' at the expense of other virtues such as self-reflection and consideration for others. Both Kyle and Faye were very high-handed as they repeated their mantra: 'it was a long time ago'.


----------



## bisousx

floatinglili said:


> I couldn't believe how aggressive Kyle was in the reunion regarding Kathryn's feelings following her mistreatment by Faye. Faye was dripping with condescension on the night where Kathryn and she met, and that condescension continued in Kyle's response at the reunion. It was as if Kathryn's life experiences were simply unmentionable!
> I was shocked that Kathryn could be so badly treated at the time of the meeting with Faye and yet the reunion showed me more of the same. I wondered  whether this was a reflection of a different culture to my own (I live outside of the US) - perhaps a culture relentlessly focused on 'success' and 'moving forward' at the expense of other virtues such as self-reflection and consideration for others. Both Kyle and Faye were very high-handed as they repeated their mantra: 'it was a long time ago'.



I totally agree with you, but I have to say that I don't think Kyle represents the American mentality towards success and moving forward by defending Faye. Kyle is a woman who grew up in a deeply troubled home of women, that is why she is fine with turning a blind eye to Vanderpump's manipulation and being friends with pond scum Faye. Normally, especially in Hollywood, the public easily forgives but we've seen how Faye appears unremorseful and cold, so that is why she continues to suffer from her reputation. 

On another note..
I might believe that Vanderpump is being attacked by Rinna and Eileen out of jealousy... But then Kyle admitted that Vanderpump said something very odd to her. So I bet there is truth to each side, more so on Rinna's.


----------



## susieserb

floatinglili said:


> I couldn't believe how aggressive Kyle was in the reunion regarding Kathryn's feelings following her mistreatment by Faye. Faye was dripping with condescension on the night where Kathryn and she met, and that condescension continued in Kyle's response at the reunion. It was as if Kathryn's life experiences were simply unmentionable!
> I was shocked that Kathryn could be so badly treated at the time of the meeting with Faye and yet the reunion showed me more of the same. I wondered  whether this was a reflection of a different culture to my own (I live outside of the US) - perhaps a culture relentlessly focused on 'success' and 'moving forward' at the expense of other virtues such as self-reflection and consideration for others. Both Kyle and Faye were very high-handed as they repeated their mantra: 'it was a long time ago'.


Kyle is a mean girl; always was and still is.  She tries to tone it down but when push comes to shove that ugly monster bubbles out.


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> At the time of the crime & subsequent trial, I was 40 yrs old.  My first husband's boss had played golf with OJ a few time & said he had an ego that would take a flat bed truck to haul it around.  He & his wife had also met Faye on a random occasion at a party when he & his wife were in Cali on business.  They were shocked by the amount of drugs these people did since they weren't  indulgers in that sort of thing.  They're opinion of Faye was that she was some coked out party whore who loved to run in the cirlcles of celebrities.  After the murder & she wrote that book about Nicole, his wife told me she was definitely right about Resnick...bottom feeder all the way.
> 
> Faye may very well have changed & worked to getting her life in order, but, in my opinion, she will never be able to shake off what she did nor the lifestyle she led.  Many may have forgiven her & moved on, but I'm sure there are just as many who remember & know she's a snake in the grass.  I can't imagine that many people would want to associate themselves with her.



I can't imagine how you could ever really trust her, even if she was a friend.  She actually capitalized on a dead friend...can't get much worse than that.


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> I totally agree with you, but I have to say that I don't think Kyle represents the American mentality towards success and moving forward by defending Faye. Kyle is a woman who grew up in a deeply troubled home of women, that is why she is fine with turning a blind eye to Vanderpump's manipulation and being friends with pond scum Faye. Normally, especially in Hollywood, the public easily forgives but we've seen how Faye appears unremorseful and cold, so that is why she continues to suffer from her reputation.



From what I've read about Kyle's mother, she was no saint.  I know Kyle acts like she was godly, but I haven't heard too many flattering things about her at all.  Apparently, she was obsessed with getting her daughters rich and famous and riding on their coattails, at any cost.


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> I can't imagine how you could ever really trust her, even if she was a friend.  She actually capitalized on a dead friend...can't get much worse than that.



I agree.  They were suppose to be besties.  But once Nicole was dead, it seemed Faye couldn't wait to write that tell all book.  What a way to honor your friend's memory. 
You can't get much lower that selling your dead friends secrets...she's a piece of work.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

purseinsanity said:


> I can't imagine how you could ever really trust her, even if she was a friend.  She actually capitalized on a dead friend...can't get much worse than that.


Totally agree - says a lot about Kyle too


----------



## GirlieShoppe

purseinsanity said:


> From what I've read about Kyle's mother, she was no saint.  I know Kyle acts like she was godly, but I haven't heard too many flattering things about her at all.  Apparently, she was obsessed with getting her daughters rich and famous and riding on their coattails, at any cost.


 
Yep! Kyle has canonized her mother while Jerry Oppenheimer's books almost makes her seem like a sociopath. Very interesting...


----------



## slyyls

GirlieShoppe said:


> Yep! Kyle has canonized her mother while Jerry Oppenheimer's books almost makes her seem like a sociopath. Very interesting...


His book on Martha Stewart made her seem like a narcissistic sociopath.       I think Kathy, Kyle, and Kim, (and the grandchildren) loving Big Kathy so much, is better than hating her and blaming her.


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> From what I've read about Kyle's mother, she was no saint.  I know Kyle acts like she was godly, but I haven't heard too many flattering things about her at all.  *Apparently, she was obsessed with getting her daughters rich and famous and riding on their coattails, at any cost.*





GirlieShoppe said:


> Yep! Kyle has canonized her mother while Jerry *Oppenheimer's books almost makes her seem like a sociopath*. Very interesting...





slyyls said:


> His book on Martha Stewart made her seem like a narcissistic sociopath.       I think *Kathy, Kyle, and Kim, (and the grandchildren) loving Big Kathy so much, is better than hating her and blaming her.*



Most people who grew up in a dysfunctional home continue the dysfunction in their own lives with their own families.  It's no wonder there is dysfunction in all three of her daughters and no surprise that Kim has alcohol & drug issues if her mother pushed her into stardom at sucha young age & made her the family bread winner.  That's a tremendous amount of pressure on a young child with no one there to really see to the best interests of the child.


----------



## keodi

ExBagHag said:


> Lisa V says whatever she says because she really doesn't give a flip about any of these women.
> 
> They are all daft puppets to her.  I'm sure she made the comment "there goes our storyline" -- that sounds exactly like what she'd say.
> 
> Yolanda needing to walk off set was hilarious.  Then her minion Erica chases after.  I really can't stand Yolanda.  She is the type of phony histrionic woman that makes me sick.





susieserb said:


> *Kyle is a mean girl; always was and still is.  She tries to tone it down but when push comes to shove that ugly monster bubbles out*.



Agreed!


----------



## keodi

Decophile said:


> Absolutely it is, and I'm not sure that Eileen is exactly jealous, but she's fixated on LVP hating, and fixations create the appearance of some form of attraction, hence quasi jealousy.  Not necessarily jealous over status or success or fan base.  It's almost like she's jealous that LVP is more adept at artfully presenting herself and effortlessly playing people.  Eileen feels LVP put her on the spot and cast her as the adulterer, and Eileen didn't have the counter-guile to evade it. There is an inferiority complex and embarrassment fueling Eileen's rage against LVP and I guess that's what makes it look a little like jealousy, or just ceding the upper hand.



Agrred 100%


----------



## Allisonfaye

slang said:


> Every store I go into now, all I see are caftans. I want one but I can't imagine where or when I would ever wear it.
> Caftan in Dubai = classy & appropriate
> Caftan in Toronto, Canada = "what the heck are you wearing, a mumu?!?"



Yup.



slang said:


> Maybe Eileen just doesn't like Lisa V because Lisa V is exactly what everyone says about her - manipulative.
> Geez, when almost every cast member over every season says the say thing maybe it's you, not them?



Agree. Erika sized her up correctly from the start.



imgg said:


> According to net worth celebrity LVP is worth 65 million and makes 500K per season.
> 
> Eileen Davidson net worth 3 million.



I find it hard to believe she is only worth 3 million. Her house is HUGE. I am not sure where it is though. But it would have to be in Riverside to be worth less than $3m. Of course that doesn't mean it's all paid for. But 3 million net worth isn't anything in LA.



CanuckBagLover said:


> David is clearly not marriage material.  He wanted a trophy wife; Yolanda wanted a rich husband who had a certain social standing in Hollywood.  I think they genuinely cared for each other when they first got married but it was also a bargain.
> 
> Yolanda then got sick and her sickness just got crazier and crazier (for whatever reason).  A chronic illness puts a strain on the best of relationships. Some people can handle it and some can't.
> 
> I also wonder if David disagreed with some of these sketchy alternative therapies that Yolanda was flying all over the world to try (I'm sure he was footing the bill).  That would also wouldn't have helped the relationship.
> 
> We'll never know what really happened but I'm so tired of Yolanda I just don't care any more. I hope she's not asked back.



I just remember those cringeworthy scenes like when he came home and she was cooking for him in lingerie and she gave him that anniversary picture. Nothing wrong with either in the privacy of your home but on camera is gross.



sgj99 said:


> being wife no. 4 tells me a couple of things about David:  he doesn't really know the true meaning of commitment and he's terrible at choosing a partner.  how can you think he'd stay with you if his track record is like that?  yes, it's on her.
> 
> 
> 
> it think between her physical illness, her mental illness and her inability to treat him like the King he grew disenchanted and wanted to find another woman who will worship him.



Isn't he already dating someone else? I thought I saw that somewhere. 



Crystalina said:


> Totally agree with this and like stated before, Kyle fears Faye.



She fears VP, too. Erika is right that their friendship is not on equal footing. 

I agree that Kyle's outfit was awful. She needs to stop wearing shoes with straps around the front of her ankle. They make her look short, which of course she is.

I agree about Yolanda's dress too. Not her best look. VP looked really good in that dress. I would love to see what the shirt looked like on the bottom.


----------



## Sassys

imgg said:


> According to net worth celebrity LVP is worth 65 million and makes 500K per season.
> 
> Eileen Davidson net worth 3 million.



Celebrity net worth is always wrong. It once said Brandi was worth $2 million and we know that isn't true. There are quite a few celebrities who are known not to have million, yet that site claims they do.


----------



## imgg

Sassys said:


> Celebrity net worth is always wrong. It once said Brandi was worth $2 million and we know that isn't true. There are quite a few celebrities who are known not to have million, yet that site claims they do.



Your net worth is not determined by how much money you have in the bank or how much you earned per year.  It takes in consideration all your assets-stocks, 401K, property values, jewelry etc. and deducts your debts.  I calculated my net worth recently and was surprised.  I can see Brandi having a net worth of 2 million considering how long she has been in the limelight, her pod show etc.  Having a net worth of 2 million is not that much considering and its much different than having 2 million in the bank.


----------



## Sassys

imgg said:


> Your net worth is not determined by how much money you have in the bank or how much you earned per year.  It takes in consideration all your assets-stocks, 401K, property values, jewelry etc. and deducts your debts.  I calculated my net worth recently and was surprised.  I can see Brandi having a net worth of 2 million considering how long she has been in the limelight, her pod show etc.  Having a net worth of 2 million is not that much considering and its much different than having 2 million in the bank.



I checked it, when she first came on to the show. I also recall when she was on WWHL, someone also mentioned it and she said, it was wrong and she wishes she had that much.


----------



## imgg

^ It wouldn't surprise me if Brandi didn't understand the question. Many people are paper rich, but piss poor.


----------



## lallybelle

LOL, Kyle isn't mean. She's practically afraid of her own shadow when it comes to confrontation. Some of y'all are taking out your dislike of Resnick on her. meanwhile she was probably the least annoying all season.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sassys said:


> Celebrity net worth is always wrong. It once said Brandi was worth $2 million and we know that isn't true. There are quite a few celebrities who are known not to have million, yet that site claims they do.



I kind of thought that site was often wrong. But I guess if Eileen is pulling in a few hundred k a year on the soaps, her husband certainly doesn't seem like he makes much. Taxes in California are the highest in the nation and state taxes on incomes over $1m are 13% so between state and federal, she could be paying over 40%. That's huge. 



lallybelle said:


> LOL, Kyle isn't mean. She's practically afraid of her own shadow when it comes to confrontation. Some of y'all are taking out your dislike of Resnick on her. meanwhile she was probably the least annoying all season.



I think Kyle was really mean to Brandi the first few times she was on but other than that, she is not mean. I am kind of embarrassed at how she lets LVP walk all over her. LVP never settles for let's not talk about things anymore. She wants Kyle to agree with her. 

I am really looking forward to seeing more of Erika in the future. But I hope they get rid of Yolanda. She has become a total bore.


----------



## slang

lallybelle said:


> LOL, Kyle isn't mean. She's practically afraid of her own shadow when it comes to confrontation. Some of y'all are taking out your dislike of Resnick on her. meanwhile she was probably the least annoying all season.



I agree. Kyle is a lot of things, but a mean girl LOL! 
Out of all of the cast she seems to be friends with almost all of the cast (past & present), there are always pics of her on her social media hanging out with the ladies off camera. You don't see that with any of the other ladies...


----------



## missyb

imgg said:


> Your net worth is not determined by how much money you have in the bank or how much you earned per year.  It takes in consideration all your assets-stocks, 401K, property values, jewelry etc. and deducts your debts.  I calculated my net worth recently and was surprised.  I can see Brandi having a net worth of 2 million considering how long she has been in the limelight, her pod show etc.  Having a net worth of 2 million is not that much considering and its much different than having 2 million in the bank.




That celebrity net worth is totally wrong. A person that I know who is I guess a celebrity is on that and his net worth is way wrong


----------



## keodi

imgg said:


> Maybe its true but a lot of things on the show seem to play out IRL, so its possibly not scripted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  I'll give that to her, she made them famous. More famous than she was modeling, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Yolanda married David knowing she is wife number 4- so that is on her.  We don't know if her "sickness' is why they didn't last.  What we do know is that there is a lot of inconsistencies with her stories. She says she is weak and can barley walk, but they show footage of her running around town.  She went on a reality show AFTER she was she claims she became sick, so obviously her marriage wasn't the priority.  I am assuming mental issues was a large part of their demise.



agreed!


----------



## pinky7129

Eileen's laugh when Lisa VP asked her if they were not good after she apologized... Wow... Passive aggressive much?


----------



## slang

Remember the good old days when the reunion was only one episode, not three.
Three weeks to rehash AGAIN "Münchausen" and "when the affair started" 
***yawn***


----------



## lulilu

I think Kyle is very offensive when it comes to defending Faye.  She was really aggressive and dismissive of Kathryn's feelings.  

I dislike Rinna more every time I see her and she opens her mouth.  She is a horrible person; she takes no real responsibility -- her apologies were hollow and disingenuous.  She says whatever she wants, insults and hurts everyone, and thinks because she yells she's sorry and she is moving on, it's over.  I wouldn't trust her for even a second.  She's not sorry; she just knows she has to say it.


----------



## lulilu

Oh, and Rinna's treatment of Kim was totally obnoxious.  "I was mad."  oh ok that makes everything better.


----------



## Sassys

I need Eileen and Lisa R. To go have several. Eileen, should have never brought up last season she had an affair if she so sensitive about it. She could have also said "I have been married 3 times, but it's a touchy subject for me and I rather not talk about it. Subject closed and over. The woman said sorry, if you didn't like how she said it, oh well. Get over yourself.


----------



## starrynite_87

I'm so sick of Lisa R. she acts like an insecure teenage girl that's willing to do or say anything just to get the approval of the popular girls. Even if Lisa V. told you to do something and you did it, you're grown, nobody can force you to do anything you did/said,you did because you wanted to.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> I need Eileen and Lisa R. To go have several. Eileen, should have never brought up last season she had an affair if she so sensitive about it. She could have also said "I have been married 3 times, but it's a touchy subject for me and I rather not talk about it. Subject closed and over. The woman said sorry, if you didn't like how she said it, oh well. Get over yourself.





starrynite_87 said:


> I'm so sick of Lisa R. she acts like an insecure teenage girl that's willing to do or say anything just to get the approval of the popular girls. Even if Lisa V. told you to do something and you did it, you're grown, nobody can force you to do anything you did/said,you did because you wanted to.


Yes and yes.
Lisa R is a lost cause. 
Eileen needs to let_it_go, she makes it her mission to squeeze an appropriate apology out if Lisa V. to prove something to her own self.


----------



## pjhm

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm so sick of Lisa R. she acts like an insecure teenage girl that's willing to do or say anything just to get the approval of the popular girls. Even if Lisa V. told you to do something and you did it, you're grown, nobody can force you to do anything you did/said,you did because you wanted to.


 Amen!!


----------



## lulilu

lucywife said:


> Yes and yes.
> Lisa R is a lost cause.
> Eileen needs to let_it_go, she makes it her mission to squeeze an appropriate apology out if Lisa V. to prove something to her own self.



Yes!  I'd love for them both to go.  But Rinna is such a sh*t stirrer that Andy will keep her forever -- which is her goal all season.


----------



## katran26

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm so sick of Lisa R. she acts like an insecure teenage girl that's willing to do or say anything just to get the approval of the popular girls. Even if Lisa V. told you to do something and you did it, you're grown, nobody can force you to do anything you did/said,you did because you wanted to.



I agree! It's like when someone commits a crime and then blames someone else, sorry, you're the one who did it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So I need Eileen to just call a spade a spade, she was upset that Lisa put her mistress status in front street. Lol

I sat through all of their back and forth and the ish STILL didn't make sense. Two grown women arguing over a non- apology, apology.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> So I need Eileen to just call a spade a spade, she was upset that Lisa put her mistress status in front street. Lol
> 
> I sat through all of their back and forth and the ish STILL didn't make sense. Two grown women arguing over a non- apology, apology.



This is so true.  It's all so stupid & grammar school.  Everybody is butt hurt because they didn't get the apology they think they should get. All of them just keep digging their holes deeper & deeper with all their she said...she said.  Let it go & move on.  A 3 part reunion is just too much of all this back biting over all the same old crap.


----------



## DC-Cutie

And they've (Yo and Eileen) made it clear they don't care for LVP, so why are they thirsty over an apology from her?  Lisa got these bishes parched!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

And 'butt hurt' makes me giggle so hard!  Lol


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> And they've (Yo and Eileen) made it clear they don't care for LVP, so why are they thirsty over an apology from her?  Lisa got these bishes parched!!!



I get it...You're not going to like everyone but grown women can at least tolerate each other...they don't all have to be besties.  And if they really don't like LVP, would they ever be satisfied with any form of apology from her.  I think not.  Everyone has contributed to this whole stupid clusterf*ck of season in one way or another.


----------



## DC-Cutie

And I'm not buying for s minute that ericka was 'too tired' and didn't understand the question... Because she said in the taking heads, she just didn't want to answer


----------



## swags

I only got halfway through part 2.

I believe that Lisa V may have said there goes our storyline but so what??  If they are mad at her for so called manipularing a story, they should be mad that the storyline wasn't better because this was a boring season. Lisa Rhinna is not a good actress.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> And I'm not buying for s minute that ericka was 'too tired' and didn't understand the question... Because she said in the taking heads, she just didn't want to answer




Yep!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> And I'm not buying for s minute that ericka was 'too tired' and didn't understand the question... Because she said in the taking heads, she just didn't want to answer



Dumbest thing to come out her mouth. In her talking head, she claims she didn't want to discuss it on her night, now you didn't understand the question.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> So I need Eileen to just call a spade a spade, she was upset that Lisa put her mistress status in front street. Lol
> 
> I sat through all of their back and forth and the ish STILL didn't make sense. Two grown women arguing over a non- apology, apology.



But Eileen put it out there herself last year when she was having dinner with Brandi & Yolanda.


----------



## Sassys

I love Lisa V, but me thinks she did make the "There goes our story line comment. If she hadn't Kyle would have quickly said, "That never happened". Kyle sat there like, "oh dear, busted".But then again, the cameras were rolling, and why wasn't it on camera.


----------



## cdtracing

My thoughts on all this apology crap....each butt hurt victim wants an apology that "they" think is genuine & acceptable.  The one who gives the apology gives it begrudgingly, especially if they don't think they did anything wrong.  

Eileen wants an sincere apology from LVP yet she failed to shut down the whole conversation when she had a chance.  LVP doesn't think it's a big deal but has apologized more than once. Even Kyle has coached LVP to just say you're sorry & move on.  She didn't say she had to be sincere.  Eileen doesn't want to accept LVP's apology because it wasn't delivered in the words she wanted to hear.

Lisa R wants an apology for being "thrown under the bus" about the Munchhausen comment yet she is the one who brought it up.  She continues to stir the pot making everything worse all the way around.  She's oversensitive & take offense about stuff that's not any of her business...ie. Yo having lunch with Kim & Brandy & not attending Erika's party, Kim being at Kyle's house for Kyle's party, the list goes on.  99% of the crap Lisa R complains about is stuff that's none of her business.  She wants LVP to take the blame for the Munchhausen crap claiming she was used as LVP's puppet.  Puppet or not, she's the one who committed the offense.  Lisa R screams she's sorry so she's not sincere.  She obviously has an intense dislike for Kim & Brandi so she's not really sorry for what she says about them.  She claims she has moved on yet continues to bring the subject up so she has obviously not.

Yo wants an apology for being doubted about being sick & the Munchhausen nonsense.  They all had their doubts especially given the IG posts that Yo was constantly posting & the conflicting stories Yo was telling.  Personally, I do think Yo's brain has been affected by whatever disease she has but Yo was the one flying all over the world getting odd treatments & posting them for the world to see.  Yo also wants LVP to acknowledge & apologize for commenting on Yo's kids.

The problem I see with these women is that none of them want to admit they were wrong in their words or their deeds.  They don't like to apologize either.

Bottom line is, if you did something that hurt someone else's feeling, apologize & say you're sorry then truly move on.  It's on the other person to accept the apology or not.  That's on them & you can't force them to accept.  If they don't accept the apology, don't revisit the subject.  Dragging this $hit back into the light after it should have been buried a long time ago only makes them all look really bad.  This whole season, they have looked like a bunch of cackling old crones pointing fingers at everyone else.  Here's something to think about...when you point your finger, blaming someone else, take a look at your hand....one finger is pointing out while 3 other fingers are pointing back at you.
All of these women have at some point or another, participated in creating this entire toxic situation.  They have stooped to new levels of stupidity & immaturity.


----------



## lucywife

cdtracing said:


> Here's something to think about...when you point your finger, blaming someone else, take a look at your hand....one finger is pointing out while 3 other fingers are pointing back at you.


Ha! Never heard this one before.


----------



## GoGlam

swags said:


> I only got halfway through part 2.
> 
> I believe that Lisa V may have said there goes our storyline but so what??  If they are mad at her for so called manipularing a story, they should be mad that the storyline wasn't better because this was a boring season. Lisa Rhinna is not a good actress.




Even if she said it, it sounds like a sarcastic joke.  But nonetheless, you want to tell me that women won't be discussing situations amongst themselves and often commenting on it in a negative way? Lisa R talked so much crap on camera, couldn't even own it... I'm sure what we didn't see is even worse.


----------



## cdtracing

lucywife said:


> Ha! Never heard this one before.



Old Southern saying.  I grew up with this.  My mother was very fond of using this one when we would fight & point blame as children.  As an adult, I have found this to be very true.


----------



## guccimamma

cdtracing said:


> Old Southern saying.  I grew up with this.  My mother was very fond of using this one when we would fight & point blame as children.  As an adult, I have found this to be very true.



i don't think any old sayings made much sense to me until i turned 40.  

now i understand them all.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> i don't think any old sayings made much sense to me until i turned 40.
> 
> now i understand them all.



That's usually how it goes.  I grew up with all kinds of saying that my mother would use & still does.  At the time, I would think "Whaaaat?".  But as an adult & having lived on my own since I was 17, I have had to be accountable & responsible for my choices & I've had to deal with what situations my choices created & the consequences of that.  It's called growing up & becoming part of the real world.  


The biggest problem that I have with Lisa R was that while she wants LVP to own what she said & did, Lisa R has a hard time owning her own words & actions.  She takes things so personal on one hand but gets over the top personal with her statements about others & what's going on in their lives.  

That was evident during the segment where Kim was on the reunion.  While Lisa did say she was sorry, she still does not think she said anything wrong & has no regret.  She want to yell I'm sorry & be forgiven but cannot extend that same sentiment to others.   For someone who has lost a family member to addiction, she showed little to no empathy for Kim & her struggle.  While I am not a fan of Kim Richards, I do hope she will be able to continue her recovery & do well with her life.  People who struggle with addictions have to take it one day at a time; and there will be set backs.  She has a long hard road ahead of her.  Lisa R's barely containable & ill disguised rage she has for Kim because she doesn't like her, is irrational in my opinion.  That kind of negativity is the kind that can derail someone's recovery.  It appears to me that Lisa R has heavily campaigned to secure her place on this show by stirring the pot non stop.  She & Eileen have both manipulated each other to their own benefit.   These women have made mountains out of insignificant mole hills.


----------



## keodi

cdtracing said:


> That's usually how it goes.  I grew up with all kinds of saying that my mother would use & still does.  At the time, I would think "Whaaaat?".  But as an adult & having lived on my own since I was 17, I have had to be accountable & responsible for my choices & I've had to deal with what situations my choices created & the consequences of that.  It's called growing up & becoming part of the real world.
> 
> 
> *The biggest problem that I have with Lisa R was that while she wants LVP to own what she said & did, Lisa R has a hard time owning her own words & actions.  She takes things so personal on one hand but gets over the top personal with her statements about others & what's going on in their lives.
> *
> *That was evident during the segment where Kim was on the reunion.  While Lisa did say she was sorry, she still does not think she said anything wrong & has no regret.  She want to yell I'm sorry & be forgiven but cannot extend that same sentiment to others.   For someone who has lost a family member to addiction, she showed little to no empathy for Kim & her struggle.  While I am not a fan of Kim Richards, I do hope she will be able to continue her recovery & do well with her life.  People who struggle with addictions have to take it one day at a time; and there will be set backs.  She has a long hard road ahead of her.  Lisa R's barely containable & ill disguised rage she has for Kim because she doesn't like her, is irrational in my opinion.  That kind of negativity is the kind that can derail someone's recovery.  It appears to me that Lisa R has heavily campaigned to secure her place on this show by stirring the pot non stop.  She & Eileen have both manipulated each other to their own benefit.   These women have made mountains out of insignificant mole hills*.



Agree with all of  it !


----------



## Allisonfaye

I know I am in the minority but I believe LVP has a big issue with admitting fault. Her apologies are usually non apologies like " I am sorry if you are upset about blah, blah" but she never truly seems to understand what she did that upset anyone. That's why people have a hard time getting over it. 

I do love how Rinna tried to dig herself out after calling Erika's video raunchy, Erika just said I forgot about it the minute it happened. I didn't expect to like her as much as I do. She looked good at the reunion but she does look better when she doesn't have her hair pulled straight back on top.


----------



## slyyls

Allisonfaye said:


> I know I am in the minority but I believe LVP has a big issue with admitting fault. Her apologies are usually non apologies like " I am sorry if you are upset about blah, blah" but she never truly seems to understand what she did that upset anyone. That's why people have a hard time getting over it.
> 
> I do love how Rinna tried to dig herself out after calling Erika's video raunchy, Erika just said I forgot about it the minute it happened. I didn't expect to like her as much as I do. She looked good at the reunion but she does look better when she doesn't have her hair pulled straight back on top.


I agree with you.    LVP is cold and calculating, and although this the best acting job she ever had, her real personality reveals itself, since she's not THAT good an actress.
She just knows how to play to the public opinion.  She learned that after she was flamed for her behaviour at the DMV.
There is a huge difference in LVP from he way she was in Season One.
Now she makes a point of showing her LOVE for animals, and the Gay community.  She knows this makes points with the viewers and Bravo.

I think she dislikes Erica being on the show.   I think wearing the dress version (as she made a point to mention, Erica only had the shirt version) was calculated to steal attention from Erica, in a "mines better" competition.


----------



## purseinsanity

Allisonfaye said:


> I know I am in the minority but I believe LVP has a big issue with admitting fault. Her apologies are usually non apologies like " I am sorry if you are upset about blah, blah" but *she never truly seems to understand what she did that upset anyone. That's why people have a hard time getting over it*.
> 
> I do love how Rinna tried to dig herself out after calling Erika's video raunchy, Erika just said I forgot about it the minute it happened. *I didn't expect to like her as much as I do. She looked good at the reunion* but she does look better when she doesn't have her hair pulled straight back on top.





slyyls said:


> I agree with you.    *LVP is cold and calculating, and although this the best acting job she ever had, her real personality reveals itself, since she's not THAT good an actress.*
> She just knows how to play to the public opinion.  She learned that after she was flamed for her behaviour at the DMV.
> There is a huge difference in LVP from he way she was in Season One.
> Now she makes a point of showing her LOVE for animals, and the Gay community.  She knows this makes points with the viewers and Bravo.
> 
> I think she dislikes Erica being on the show.   I think wearing the dress version (as she made a point to mention, Erica only had the shirt version) was calculated to steal attention from Erica, in a "mines better" competition.



ITA on all counts!  I'm finding LVP more and more calculating and as she batted her eyelashes on part 2 and "didn't understand", I didn't buy it for a minute.  This sounds really rude of me, but who knows if she was even truly physically abused or is trying to gain sympathy from that storyline?  There was no mention of it before, even with Taylor's abuse way back when.  I think she's become a master PR person.


----------



## Creativelyswank

cdtracing said:


> Old Southern saying.  I grew up with this.  My mother was very fond of using this one when we would fight & point blame as children.  As an adult, I have found this to be very true.


 Too funny, because I was thinking about this same thing when Lisa V. was pointing the finger at Eileen asking "Are we really good?"


----------



## Creativelyswank

Allisonfaye said:


> I know I am in the minority but I believe LVP has a big issue with admitting fault. Her apologies are usually non apologies like " I am sorry if you are upset about blah, blah" but she never truly seems to understand what she did that upset anyone. That's why people have a hard time getting over it.
> 
> I do love how Rinna tried to dig herself out after calling Erika's video raunchy, Erika just said I forgot about it the minute it happened. I didn't expect to like her as much as I do. She looked good at the reunion but she does look better when she doesn't have her hair pulled straight back on top.


 
Nope not alone at all. I've said all along that she is very emotionally immature and clearly lacks any sort of empathy or EQ. Hearing about her history of abuse, a diagnosis of BDP wouldn't be far off.


----------



## Jayne1

I can't get over how Yo cries, but her face doesn't move.


----------



## purseinsanity

Creativelyswank said:


> Nope not alone at all. I've said all along that she is very emotionally immature and clearly lacks any sort of empathy or EQ. Hearing about her history of abuse, a diagnosis of BDP wouldn't be far off.



What's BDP?


----------



## Michele26

I thought I was pretty good at spotting when someone wears a wig, but I totally missed Lisa R's.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> I only got halfway through part 2.
> 
> I believe that Lisa V may have said there goes our storyline but so what??  If they are mad at her for so called manipularing a story, they should be mad that the storyline wasn't better because this was a boring season. Lisa Rhinna is not a good actress.



I believe Lisa said that as too but said it flippantly, in her typical sarcastic humor.  I don't believe she meant it literaly but it did give Lisa R a technical out (unfortunately).


----------



## CanuckBagLover

purseinsanity said:


> ITA on all counts!  I'm finding LVP more and more calculating and as she batted her eyelashes on part 2 and "didn't understand", I didn't buy it for a minute.  This sounds really rude of me, but who knows if she was even truly physically abused or is trying to gain sympathy from that storyline?  There was no mention of it before, even with Taylor's abuse way back when.  I think she's become a master PR person.




Well I did find that LVP's revelation about physical abuse on the reunion show rather forced and awkward.  But I also feel that LVP doesn't want to share all of her feelings all the time about what is going on in her life or what has gone in her life.  She does have that "British stiff upper lip" quality to her.  

As for Taylor, I don't think Lisa knew her that well so I could understand not wanting to share her own personal story with her but Lisa  did offer Taylor a place to stay.  Anyways,  I don't think Lisa needs to make up an "abuse" story line for sympathy.

 I do think LVP has mastered her public image and brand in a way none of these other women have - is that manipulation or simply being an astute business woman?  I don't believe LVP is a saint, but I think its been unfair to try to pin everything on her.  

Still on team LVP.


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> Well I did find that LVP's revelation about physical abuse on the reunion show rather forced and awkward.  But I also feel that LVP doesn't want to share all of her feelings all the time about what is going on in her life or what has gone in her life.  She does have that "British stiff upper lip" quality to her.
> 
> As for Taylor, I don't think Lisa knew her that well so I could understand not wanting to share her own personal story with her but Lisa  did offer Taylor a place to stay.  Anyways,  I don't think Lisa needs to make up an "abuse" story line for sympathy.
> 
> I do think LVP has mastered her public image and brand in a way none of these other women have - is that manipulation or simply being an astute business woman?  I don't believe LVP is a saint, but I think its been unfair to try to pin everything on her.
> 
> Still on team LVP.



Wasn't she like 19 at the time?  A big difference going through an abusive relationship as a child versus repeating and/or staying in that type of a relationship as an adult.  I had a similar experience at that age and I almost never talk about it and it was pretty bad.  

I agree with  your comments on LVP.


----------



## imgg

Creativelyswank said:


> Nope not alone at all. I've said all along that she is very emotionally immature and clearly lacks any sort of empathy or EQ. Hearing about her history of abuse, a diagnosis of BDP wouldn't be far off.



LVP does not have Borderline Personality Disorder.  While most people have some type of personality disorder, this one does not fit.  I guess these days anyone can say anything- still doesn't make it true.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Michele26 said:


> I thought I was pretty good at spotting when someone wears a wig, but I totally missed Lisa R's.



Yeah, me, too. I am dying to know what her real hair is like.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

imgg said:


> Wasn't she like 19 at the time?  A big difference going through an abusive relationship as a child versus repeating and/or staying in that type of a relationship as an adult.  I had a similar experience at that age and I almost never talk about it and it was pretty bad.
> 
> I agree with  your comments on LVP.



Very sorry to hear that you had such an experience.


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> Very sorry to hear that you had such an experience.



Thank you- it resulted in a beautiful daughter.  It was so long ago, its not even a thought in my mind.  I have a very blessed life now.


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> Yeah, me, too. I am dying to know what her real hair is like.



Was is brought up in part 2?  I still haven't watched it yet, but I would have never guess Lisa R wears wigs.


----------



## net2326

purseinsanity said:


> ITA on all counts!  I'm finding LVP more and more calculating and as she batted her eyelashes on part 2 and "didn't understand", I didn't buy it for a minute.  This sounds really rude of me, but who knows if she was even truly physically abused or is trying to gain sympathy from that storyline?  There was no mention of it before, even with Taylor's abuse way back when.  I think she's become a master PR person.




I totally agree with you. I found the abuse claim really suspect. She knows that she's messed up and because she's incapable of genuinely apologizing, she instead tries to gain sympathy. Ugh!! How much worse can it get?! I can't stand manipulative people like her, especially when they're so transparent.


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> Well I did find that LVP's revelation about physical abuse on the reunion show rather forced and awkward.  But I also feel that LVP doesn't want to share all of her feelings all the time about what is going on in her life or what has gone in her life.  She does have that "British stiff upper lip" quality to her.
> 
> As for Taylor, I don't think Lisa knew her that well so I could understand not wanting to share her own personal story with her but Lisa  did offer Taylor a place to stay.  Anyways,  I don't think Lisa needs to make up an "abuse" story line for sympathy.
> 
> I do think LVP has mastered her public image and brand in a way none of these other women have - is that manipulation or simply being an astute business woman?  I don't believe LVP is a saint, but I think its been unfair to try to pin everything on her.
> 
> Still on team LVP.



Good words -I'm also on team LVP.

LVP is on this show to do a job, and do the job she does!

Kim was sure on point at the reunion - it was a good night for her. She was able to get her points across without any yelling or name calling. Her comments to Eileen were spot on. Eileen might be a good soap opera actress, but she's sure not cut out for this reality show. I hope this is the last season we see her!
Being LisaR sidekick is just not interesting enough, and a whole season of making LVP apology for asking about the affair is boring.
She should be thanking LVP for her storyline.


----------



## lucywife

Creativelyswank said:


> Nope not alone at all. I've said all along that she is very emotionally immature and clearly lacks any sort of empathy or EQ. Hearing about her history of abuse, a diagnosis of BDP wouldn't be far off.


 agree. The very good example was setting up a meeting between her then-bestie Brandi and her waitress Sheaneana (not sure ab spelling) to "make it right". That is some friend if you ask me.


----------



## cdtracing

Allisonfaye said:


> *I know I am in the minority but I believe LVP has a big issue with admitting fault. Her apologies are usually non apologies like " I am sorry if you are upset about blah, blah" but she never truly seems to understand what she did that upset anyone. *That's why people have a hard time getting over it.
> 
> I do love how Rinna tried to dig herself out after calling Erika's video raunchy, Erika just said I forgot about it the minute it happened. I didn't expect to like her as much as I do. She looked good at the reunion but she does look better when she doesn't have her hair pulled straight back on top.



Don't get me wrong, I don't think Lisa R is solely to blame in any of this fiasco of a season.  I like LVP but I also think she has a hard time apologizing.  I don't know if it's because she's British or not, but she does come across, at times, not fully understanding why someone is upset with what she said.  She probably did make the comment about "there goes our storyline" but I would have taken something like that as just a sarcastic joke.  She does say things in a sarcastic joking manner that is sometimes lost on the other women.

I think all these women have difficulty with apologies & owning their own words.  I also think they all manipulate situations in one way or another, just some are better at it than others.  I have seen a huge change in all the women since the first season.  They're not nearly as nice & all are more calculating than they were before.  I do think LVP is the best at publicly marketing herself.  Sometimes, she does come across as cold but I haven't decided it it's because she really is cold & unfeeling or is it just her shrewd business sense taking over.  She's very good at putting forth an appearance of what she wants to project.

I did not watch the last part of the reunion because I just was not in the mood for it.  I missed the part where LVP talked about her situation of abuse.  I don't know what all I missed so I will have to try & catch it when it's rerun.


----------



## cdtracing

imgg said:


> Was is brought up in part 2?  I still haven't watched it yet, but I would have never guess Lisa R wears wigs.



I remember her making a comment about wig glue but I thought it was a joke.  I wasn't paying too close attention either so I could have missed something.  So is it official?  Did Lisa R admit to wearing wigs?  I always thought it was her own hair just fluffed out for maximum volume.


----------



## slang

I thought Lisa R was clearly joking about the wig to Andy


----------



## DrDior

lucywife said:


> agree. The very good example was setting up a meeting between her then-bestie Brandi and her waitress Sheaneana (not sure ab spelling) to "make it right". That is some friend if you ask me.



That whole set-up was contrived as a promo stunt for launching Vanderpump Rules and very likely at the behest of the producers.

A lot of the stuff that people are attributing to the women is likely the result of production directives. Does anyone really happen to believe that they all just coincidentally go on fab vacations together every season on every HW show (and for such flimsy, BS excuses)?


----------



## guccimamma

DrDior said:


> That whole set-up was contrived as a promo stunt for launching Vanderpump Rules and very likely at the behest of the producers.
> 
> A lot of the stuff that people are attributing to the women is likely the result of production directives. Does anyone really happen to believe that they all just coincidentally go on fab vacations together every season on every HW show (and for such flimsy, BS excuses)?



don't you go on fabulous international vacations with your best friends, and fight every waking minute?

the whole "lets do a getaway" is so contrived and ridiculous with these ladies.

it's like a dogfight.


----------



## Michele26

It was Brandi who told Yo that Lisa R wears a wig and she wasn't joking. I think Brandi was telling the truth too.


----------



## cdtracing

DrDior said:


> That whole set-up was contrived as a promo stunt for launching Vanderpump Rules and very likely at the behest of the producers.
> 
> *A lot of the stuff that people are attributing to the women is likely the result of production directives. Does anyone really happen to believe that they all just coincidentally go on fab vacations together every season on every HW show (and for such flimsy, BS excuses)?*



I agree the meeting with Brandi & Sheana was a set up to launch VPR & was contrived by the producers.




guccimamma said:


> don't you go on fabulous international vacations with your best friends, and fight every waking minute?
> 
> *the whole "lets do a getaway" is so contrived and ridiculous with these ladies.
> 
> it's like a dogfight*.



+1 on the vacays.  I love looking at the locals of these vacations but cannot imaging going with a group of people that don't get along & fight the whole time.  All those trips are set up & contrived by Bravo for ratings.  I'm sure it's all staged for the viewers.  What sane person wants to go to an exotic location & then catfight the whole time they're there?
I have no doubt that they all have their parts to play in the drama for the filming & the rest of the time, they're enjoying the trip on their own.


----------



## Allisonfaye

net2326 said:


> I totally agree with you. I found the abuse claim really suspect. She knows that she's messed up and because she's incapable of genuinely apologizing, she instead tries to gain sympathy. Ugh!! How much worse can it get?! I can't stand manipulative people like her, especially when they're so transparent.






rockhollow said:


> Good words -I'm also on team LVP.
> 
> LVP is on this show to do a job, and do the job she does!
> 
> Kim was sure on point at the reunion - it was a good night for her. She was able to get her points across without any yelling or name calling. Her comments to Eileen were spot on. Eileen might be a good soap opera actress, but she's sure not cut out for this reality show. I hope this is the last season we see her!
> Being LisaR sidekick is just not interesting enough, and a whole season of making LVP apology for asking about the affair is boring.
> She should be thanking LVP for her storyline.



I have said it before but I think Kim is a mean drunk. Nice in normal life. But a mean drunk. I first experienced this once when I went with a friend for a night in Las Vegas. She got stinking drunk and I was shocked at her behavior. (I fall into the nice drunk category. You know like women in the rest room complementing strangers and such.)  I went to the airport and flew home without her. She begged my forgiveness after and said she has messed up so many relationships that way. I feel bad for Kyle and Kim. I believe they truly do love each other. 



Michele26 said:


> It was Brandi who told Yo that Lisa R wears a wig and she wasn't joking. I think Brandi was telling the truth too.



So do I, mainly because her hair is always the same.


----------



## Allisonfaye

It seems to me like LVP's 'story lines (Vanderpump Rules with Brandi and Yolanda and her Munchausens are at the expense of other people. I fully believe she said 'there goes our f-ing story line'. I wonder if Brandy was on board with the Sheena storyline or whatever that girls name was.( I don't watch Vanderpump Rules.) I know I read the only reason Brandi WAS fired was because everyone in the cast refused to film with her.


----------



## Jayne1

Michele26 said:


> It was Brandi who told Yo that Lisa R wears a wig and she wasn't joking. I think Brandi was telling the truth too.



Yes, because she couldn't wait to say it, once she found out. Brandi just threw it out, out of nowhere. It's like she was salivating for a chance to spill.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, because she couldn't wait to say it, once she found out. Brandi just threw it out, out of nowhere. It's like she was salivating for a chance to spill.



They all wear hair extensions, so not sure why her wearing a wig is a big deal


----------



## cjy

cdtracing said:


> Old Southern saying.  I grew up with this.  My mother was very fond of using this one when we would fight & point blame as children.  As an adult, I have found this to be very true.



I grew up with this too!! And yep I am Southern.


----------



## cdtracing

cjy said:


> I grew up with this too!! And yep I am Southern.


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't think Lisa R is solely to blame in any of this fiasco of a season.  I like LVP but I also think she has a hard time apologizing.  I don't know if it's because she's British or not, but she does come across, at times, not fully understanding why someone is upset with what she said.  She probably did make the comment about "there goes our storyline" but I would have taken something like that as just a sarcastic joke.  She does say things in a sarcastic joking manner that is sometimes lost on the other women.
> 
> I think all these women have difficulty with apologies & owning their own words.  I also think they all manipulate situations in one way or another, just some are better at it than others.  I have seen a huge change in all the women since the first season.  They're not nearly as nice & all are more calculating than they were before.  I do think LVP is the best at publicly marketing herself.  Sometimes, she does come across as cold but I haven't decided it it's because she really is cold & unfeeling or is it just her shrewd business sense taking over.  She's very good at putting forth an appearance of what she wants to project.
> 
> I did not watch the last part of the reunion because I just was not in the mood for it.  I missed the part where LVP talked about her situation of abuse.  I don't know what all I missed so I will have to try & catch it when it's rerun.



Well said!  These shows are becoming kind of a drag now and I'm not really on team anybody.


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> Well said!  These shows are becoming kind of a drag now and I'm not really on team anybody.



Yes, I'm in the same boat.  I'm not on anybody's team.  I liked Eileen at first but all that business about being butt hurt over what LVP said became ridiculous & in the end, Eileen wound up looking like a fool.  Lisa R came off like a screaming harpie. Yo should just let it all go & move on to take care of her health.  Kyle & Kim need to heal their family.  Katherine came off as a little aggressive at first but in the end, I think she had the most empathy than anyone.   I'm now convinced that none of these women are really true friends like they appeared to be in Season 1.  I've come to the conclusion that they are acquaintances who shoot the show together & may attend the same parties or functions but they don't hang out together like real friends do.  All these shows have become so scripted & contrived.  None of them are my favorite.  I will say that I'll give a nod to Erika because she always stayed calm & didn't react to the others if they said anything about her.  They didn't get a reaction from her & it always seemed that she knew the show was all BS anyway.


----------



## Sassys

GiGi's birthday party. David was also there.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> GiGi's birthday party. David was also there.



is this the first time she's seen daylight in 9 months?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

cdtracing said:


> I agree the meeting with Brandi & Sheana was a set up to launch VPR & was contrived by the producers.


 
Yep, I totally agree. I don't think LVP is so insensitive that she would ask Brandi to make amends with her ex-husband's mistress. I'm sure the producers came up with the idea and told Brandi long before Lisa said anything to her about it on camera.


----------



## guccimamma

GirlieShoppe said:


> Yep, I totally agree. I don't think LVP is so insensitive that she would ask Brandi to make amends with her ex-husband's mistress. I'm sure the producers came up with the idea and told Brandi long before Lisa said anything to her about it on camera.



brandi would have mud-wrestled her if the producers told her it would give her airtime. i felt no sympathy.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Kim Richards issued a an arrest warrant for failing to proof that she complied with her plea deal (community service and attending compulsory AA meetings), though the article later goes on to say the arrest warrant was withdrawn when she showed up for court.  

She can go on all she likes about how she's in a better place, on the Reunion but its all BS to me if she can't even comply with what the court ordered her to do.  She should be grateful she's not in jail.

Here's the link to the story.

http://www.realitytea.com/2016/04/29/judge-issues-arrest-warrant-kim-richards/


----------



## purseinsanity

pursegrl12 said:


> is this the first time she's seen daylight in 9 months?


----------



## caitlin1214

Lisa R constantly talking about Kim and her addictions and then to turn around and say to her face, "I just want you to do well/get better" is such a slap in the face.

I don't know if she means well or is doing it on purpose, but she is the last person to give well-wishes to Kim about her sobriety. 

I have a feeling that even "I'm so glad you're doing so well" would piss her off. 

She should just keep the words "Kim" "addiction" and "journey" out of her mouth. People have triggers. Lisa saying those things are hers.


----------



## Crystalina

Sassys said:


> GiGi's birthday party. David was also there.




Is the divorce officially filed already?

Maybe they will reconcile?


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> GiGi's birthday party. David was also there.



It's nice that he, as the stepfather, didn't drop off the face of the earth despite their divorce. I'll give that to him.


----------



## rockhollow

bisousx said:


> It's nice that he, as the stepfather, didn't drop off the face of the earth despite their divorce. I'll give that to him.



Also an excellent PR opportunity, and maybe a great place to shop for Mrs. Foster the V.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> brandi would have mud-wrestled her if the producers told her it would give her airtime. i felt no sympathy.



  So true.  I think Brandi would have drank Drain-o if she thought it would give her more airtime.


----------



## cdtracing

caitlin1214 said:


> Lisa R constantly talking about Kim and her addictions and then to turn around and say to her face, "I just want you to do well/get better" is such a slap in the face.
> 
> I don't know if she means well or is doing it on purpose, but she is the last person to give well-wishes to Kim about her sobriety.
> 
> I have a feeling that even "I'm so glad you're doing so well" would piss her off.
> 
> She should just keep the words "Kim" "addiction" and "journey" out of her mouth. People have triggers. Lisa saying those things are hers.



I agree.  While I do think, as another post stated, Kim is a mean drunk & she & Lisa R have had some hard words & actions between them, I think Lisa R saying the things she said about Kim (especially in the talking heads) then saying I "wish you nothing but the best & hope you get well/better" is nothing more that just an attempt to push Kim's buttons.  Lisa R should just stay out of it completely & keep her mouth shut.  Kim has nothing to do with Lisa R or her family.

I'm not a fan of Kim Richards & think she needs to stay off reality TV but Lisa R is just taking shots at her for no reason other than to stir the pot.


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> Also an excellent PR opportunity, and maybe a great place to shop for Mrs. Foster the V.



Yes, Yo, the victim, makes him look bad. He needs to repair his image.


----------



## slang

Maybe David is a good step-father, not so much a husband...

I remember reading how much his other step-kids, Brandon & Brody Jenner still like him & only speak well about him. Brandon had him at his wedding years ago as a "parent who raised him" despite the fact he is not his Father and was already divorced from his Mother at the time.


----------



## sgj99

while the idea of a "feud" is just stupid i have to agree with Rebecca's comment:


http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-gigi-hadid-kendall-jenner-after-slam-w204704


----------



## lallybelle

Well in GiGi's case she was already working already before Yolanda's shout out's on the show & before the media attention she gets now, even if you think it's because Yo was pushing her. Kendall is totally different. she actually got her job with Estee Lauder because of how many followers she has on IG and also that Vogue cover. Plus fashion houses that would never a million years touch a Kardashian starting having her in their shows just to get attention even though she sucks as a model.


----------



## GoGlam

slang said:


> Maybe David is a good step-father, not so much a husband...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading how much his other step-kids, Brandon & Brody Jenner still like him & only speak well about him. Brandon had him at his wedding years ago as a "parent who raised him" despite the fact he is not his Father and was already divorced from his Mother at the time.




Is that true? I saw one episode of their reality show with David and they very clearly didn't get along.. Seems like a huge contradiction!!!


----------



## slang

GoGlam said:


> Is that true? I saw one episode of their reality show with David and they very clearly didn't get along.. Seems like a huge contradiction!!!



I remember seeing pics of Brandon's wedding and he had David in the "parent pics" along side with his parents - Linda Thompson & Caitlyn Jenner as he said David helped raise him.
Mind you, he also had his sisters Kendall & Kylie as bridesmaids and I had never seem pics of them together up until I saw that wedding pic so who knows how close people really are.
But I had always remembered that pic with David as I thought it was sweet he recognized David as helping to raise him, although he was divorced from Linda & with Yolanda at the time


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> Maybe David is a good step-father, not so much a husband...
> 
> I remember reading how much his other step-kids, Brandon & Brody Jenner still like him & only speak well about him. Brandon had him at his wedding years ago as a "parent who raised him" despite the fact he is not his Father and was already divorced from his Mother at the time.



I remember reading he continued to support them financially. 

Brody DJs now, but how else did they afford their homes and not working real jobs.

I think Foster has always been generous.


----------



## Megs

I didn't realize the Jenner tie in until now. Hollywood is really small!


----------



## susieserb

sgj99 said:


> while the idea of a "feud" is just stupid i have to agree with Rebecca's comment:
> 
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-gigi-hadid-kendall-jenner-after-slam-w204704


When these older models slam G&K honestly they sound petty and jealous.  The world is changing, how business is done is changing. How super models "use" to become supermodels is NOT relevant anymore (and I'm an older gal).

Here's my point, these young ladies bring it home. Fashion is a business and their presence is impacting $$$$$ wise.  It's that simple.  Cry me a river if you don't like that these gals have a YUGH following (which transpires to profit); sorry Rebecca the people who HIRE G&K could care less what you think.


----------



## lulilu

susieserb said:


> When these older models slam G&K honestly they sound petty and jealous.  The world is changing, how business is done is changing. How super models "use" to become supermodels is NOT relevant anymore (and I'm an older gal).
> 
> Here's my point, these young ladies bring it home. Fashion is a business and their presence is impacting $$$$$ wise.  It's that simple.  Cry me a river if you don't like that these gals have a YUGH following (which transpires to profit); sorry Rebecca the people who HIRE G&K could care less what you think.



True.  It's like Karl hiring Will Smith's daughter and LV hiring his son.  It's totally for their celebrity.  (although I do think Gigi, et al, have modeling talent)


----------



## cdtracing

Of course, celebrity status gets them hired.  These new young ones have huge social media followings & that is a large part of the designer target market.  In the end, it's all about the money.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Can anyone i.d. kyle and Lisa V sunglasses on their trip DUBAI?? The ones they wore when they went to that big mall. TIA

Sent from my GT-P5210 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sassys

P.Y.T. said:


> Can anyone i.d. kyle and Lisa V sunglasses on their trip DUBAI?? The ones they wore when they went to that big mall. TIA
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using PurseForum mobile app



:useless:


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ ??

Sent from my GT-P5210 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ck2802

P.Y.T. said:


> Can anyone i.d. kyle and Lisa V sunglasses on their trip DUBAI?? The ones they wore when they went to that big mall. TIA
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using PurseForum mobile app



Lisa's are Jimmy Choo Sophia Nude Embellished Sunglasses.


----------



## P.Y.T.

ck2802 said:


> Lisa's are Jimmy Choo Sophia Nude Embellished Sunglasses.


Omg! You're a doll! Thank you for actually answering my question.

Sent from my GT-P5210 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ck2802

P.Y.T. said:


> Omg! You're a doll! Thank you for actually answering my question.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using PurseForum mobile app



That's ok, no problem.


----------



## susieserb

lulilu said:


> True.  It's like Karl hiring Will Smith's daughter and LV hiring his son.  It's totally for their celebrity.  (although I do think Gigi, et al, have modeling talent)


AND I like looking at all of them?


----------



## purseinsanity

pursegrl12 said:


> is this the first time she's seen daylight in 9 months?


----------



## Longchamp

Didn't even recognize Lisa R on WWHL.


----------



## sgj99

lallybelle said:


> Well in GiGi's case she was already working already before Yolanda's shout out's on the show & before the media attention she gets now, even if you think it's because Yo was pushing her. Kendall is totally different. she actually got her job with Estee Lauder because of how many followers she has on IG and also that Vogue cover. Plus fashion houses that would never a million years touch a Kardashian starting having her in their shows just to get attention even though she sucks as a model.



Gigi was working, but do you think she would have received such attention and bookings if her mom wasn't on RHBH?  i think her mom's connections and high profile life played a part in Gigi's and now Bella's success.  Don't get me wrong, both girls are stunningly beautiful and have great bodies but so do thousands of other girls that want to break into the business.  i think both girls got noticed so quickly was because of who they are and all the attention they've received as Yolanda's daughters.  i'm not knocking them, just stating what i think is true:  advertisers love their notoriety  which brings the product attention, therefore monetary gain.  

 Kendall on the other hand has no idea what she is doing and doesn't deserve the gigs she's getting at all.


----------



## sgj99

Longchamp said:


> Didn't even recognize Lisa R on WWHL.



i know!  i like that she changed her hairstyle.  i'm sure she'll go back to her signature look but it was nice to see her do something different for a change.


----------



## Jayne1

susieserb said:


> Here's my point, these young ladies bring it home. Fashion is a business and their presence is impacting $$$$$ wise.  It's that simple.  Cry me a river if you don't like that these gals have a YUGH following (which transpires to profit); sorry Rebecca the people who HIRE G&K could care less what you think.



Calvin Klein gave an interesting interview where he questioned what kind of money these Instagram girls were bringing in, other to themselves.


----------



## DC-Cutie

did ya'll see Yo light the hell up when Brandy came on!!!  She just loved every minute of it


----------



## swags

I fell asleep watching last week and again this week. There is no need for a 3 part reunion. Irritated that I was awake for the Brandi portion.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> Calvin Klein gave an interesting interview where he questioned what kind of money these Instagram girls were bringing in, other to themselves.



That is an interesting question.  

I haven't seen millenials flocking to the Estee Lauder counters.  But it seems Kylie is making a bundle selling her own brand of lipstick.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> I fell asleep watching last week and again this week. There is no need for a 3 part reunion. Irritated that I was awake for the Brandi portion.


I know! Why was Brandi on?  She had nothing to say!  And I don't want to hear or see her!

Lisa VP looked genuinely pissed off with Andy when she saw the Brandi video and I don't blame her.  I wonder if this Brandi video was sprung on them without advance notice?

I also felt LVP was once again ganged up on. So she doesn't like to share her feelings? So what? You can't force people to "share" their feeling with others. Given the attempted "take downs" of LVP these last few seasons I don't blame her being cautious about opening up with these women.

Except for Lisa VP and Katherine and maybe Kyle - who for the most  part kept her mouth shut this time around -  all of the women came  across to me as stupid and petty.

Andy annoys me so much - he just  sits and there and smirks when he sees these women go at it.  He just revels in the nastiness of it all.


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> i know!  i like that she changed her hairstyle.  i'm sure she'll go back to her signature look but it was nice to see her do something different for a change.



I didn't see it, darn it.  Maybe she is trying to dispel the wig rumors.


----------



## lulilu

I understand LVP not wanting to share feelings or unpleasant experiences (especially with these women) -- there are experiences I have had that I have shared with no one.  No reason to re-experience them by discussing them.  And these women would bring them up every chance they got.


----------



## sgj99

i agree with LVP about why is Andy and Bravo giving Brandi a platform to speak.  she was let go from the franchise.  yet Brandi got her little digs in by telling most of them what she thought of their personality.  why is that pertinent to the show now?  who cares what Brandi has to say?


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> i agree with lvp about why is andy and bravo giving brandi a platform to speak.  She was let go from the franchise.  Yet brandi got her little digs in by telling most of them what she thought of their personality.  Why is that pertinent to the show now?  Who cares what brandi has to say?



+1


----------



## slang

sgj99 said:


> i agree with LVP about why is Andy and Bravo giving Brandi a platform to speak.  she was let go from the franchise.  yet Brandi got her little digs in by telling most of them what she thought of their personality.  why is that pertinent to the show now?  who cares what Brandi has to say?



Exactly!
Also interesting when Lisa V complained to Andy about it, Yo defended her by saying Kim got to come on the reunion and talk BUT the difference is that because Kim was there in the studio the ladies could respond to her. Brandi's segment was a one way street, no dialogue and like you said WHO CARES what Brandi thinks of these women. Certainly not them!!!


----------



## JNH14

Photo of Lisa Rinna hairdo last night...is on Facebook.  The dye in her hair is really dark!


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> I didn't see it, darn it.  Maybe she is trying to dispel the wig rumors.



that's what i thought too.


----------



## cdtracing

lulilu said:


> I understand LVP not wanting to share feelings or unpleasant experiences (especially with these women) -- there are experiences I have had that I have shared with no one.  No reason to re-experience them by discussing them.  And these women would bring them up every chance they got.



Not everyone wants to share intimate details of their lives.  I sure as hell wouldn't share any deep secrets of my life with any of these women.  They would spill their guts of what they heard at the first opportunity.  No secret is safe with any of them.



sgj99 said:


> *i agree with LVP about why is Andy and Bravo giving Brandi a platform to speak.  she was let go from the franchise.  yet Brandi got her little digs in by telling most of them what she thought of their personality.  why is that pertinent to the show now?  who cares what Brandi has to say?*





slang said:


> Exactly!
> *Also interesting when Lisa V complained to Andy about it, Yo defended her by saying Kim got to come on the reunion and talk BUT the difference is that because Kim was there in the studio the ladies could respond to her. Brandi's segment was a one way street, no dialogue and like you said WHO CARES what Brandi thinks of these women. Certainly not them!!!*



I agree 100%.  This felt like a total setup to me.  I don't blame LVP or any of the ladies for being pissed with Andy about this.  Brandi got her digs in & no one could respond until after the fact.  Brandi was fired from the show so she's irrelevant & so are her opinions.  Yo seemed to be the only one who likes Brandi anyway & always defends her because she's just being Brandi.  Andy loves to do crap like this....he's the real Sniper From The Side.


----------



## guccimamma

i don't like how katherine uses last names to address women. i understand there are 2 lisas.


----------



## lucywife

lulilu said:


> I understand LVP not wanting to share feelings or unpleasant experiences (especially with these women) -- there are experiences I have had that I have shared with no one.  No reason to re-experience them by discussing them.  And these women would bring them up every chance they got.


 I'm with you. 
To dwell on something negative and painful and share it with so-called "friends" like Lisa R and millions of viewers? This is some perverted idea of bonding and I really don't care to hear about all the life miseries they went through. Reminds me of some really tough time and a stranger came and said that her father passed recently. I didn't make me feel any better. 

Felt bad for Lisa V last night even though I'm not her fan. When Eileen and Lisa R were screaming in unison how appalled they would be I was laughing, they are so loud and emotional


----------



## pjhm

CanuckBagLover said:


> I know! Why was Brandi on?  She had nothing to say!  And I don't want to hear or see her!
> 
> Lisa VP looked genuinely pissed off with Andy when she saw the Brandi video and I don't blame her.  I wonder if this Brandi video was sprung on them without advance notice?
> 
> I also felt LVP was once again ganged up on. So she doesn't like to share her feelings? So what? You can't force people to "share" their feeling with others. Given the attempted "take downs" of LVP these last few seasons I don't blame her being cautious about opening up with these women.
> 
> Except for Lisa VP and Katherine and maybe Kyle - who for the most  part kept her mouth shut this time around -  all of the women came  across to me as stupid and petty.
> 
> Andy annoys me so much - he just  sits and there and smirks when he sees these women go at it.  He just revels in the nastiness of it all.


]


Yes, Andy is despicable, has no feelings for anyone else but himself and Gay issues. His selfishness last night for ratings was shocking.
 And, I didn't know it was LIsa R last night either, and purposely did not watch WWHL to deplete his ratings.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Not loving Rinna's new hairstyle. It looks like all she did was comb the bangs back. Looks too much like a mullet.


----------



## Deco

Jayne1 said:


> Calvin Klein gave an interesting interview where he questioned what kind of money these Instagram girls were bringing in, other to themselves.


 I was asking this a while ago when Kendall became the face of Estee Lauder.  The argument was that Estee was changing its image to draw a younger audience, but how young?  11 year olds?  I don't believe for a second that these instagram models have followings of the right kind with deep pockets to pour into high dollar brands.  Pacsun, yes.  Estee lauder and haute couture not so much.


----------



## Deco

beekmanhill said:


> That is an interesting question.
> 
> I haven't seen millenials flocking to the Estee Lauder counters.  But it seems Kylie is making a bundle selling her own brand of lipstick.


 ah, you beat me to the point.


----------



## BarbadosBride

3 part reunion way too much and the Brandi segment ridiculous. As for LVP she is quite tv savvy but I totally get her. She isnt cold or uncaring just gets on with things, maybe the british way. No need to keep rehashing everything and analysing every word spoken or every emotion felt. Lifes too short..get on with Iiving. I think most brits would be on same wavelength as Lisa and find a lot of the stuff overdramatic and hysterical almost. I dont know if any of you saw the show Ladies of London, Caroline is the same.


----------



## caitlin1214

I loved that Yolanda got annoyed when people wouldn't letter finish a sentence when she jumps in on what other people are saying (even when she wasn't the one who was asked the question).


----------



## Designerhbgirl

BarbadosBride said:


> 3 part reunion way too much and the Brandi segment ridiculous. As for LVP she is quite tv savvy but I totally get her. She isnt cold or uncaring just gets on with things, maybe the british way. No need to keep rehashing everything and analysing every word spoken or every emotion felt. Lifes too short..get on with Iiving. I think most brits would be on same wavelength as Lisa and find a lot of the stuff overdramatic and hysterical almost. I dont know if any of you saw the show Ladies of London, Caroline is the same.


+ 1. Totally agree with all of this.


----------



## lho

Designerhbgirl said:


> + 1. Totally agree with all of this.



I agree too!


----------



## cdtracing

Allisonfaye said:


> Not loving Rinna's new hairstyle. It looks like all she did was comb the bangs back. Looks too much like a mullet.



For me, the jury is still out.  I think the color is too dark/severe & ages her some.  Personally, I'm not a short hair person but I actually like her normal hair style.  I think it softens her face & suits her.  I'm still sitting on the fence with this new look.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> i agree with lvp about why is andy and bravo giving brandi a platform to speak.  She was let go from the franchise.  Yet brandi got her little digs in by telling most of them what she thought of their personality.  Why is that pertinent to the show now?  Who cares what brandi has to say?



+1


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> I agree 100%.  This felt like a total setup to me.  I don't blame LVP or any of the ladies for being pissed with Andy about this.  Brandi got her digs in & no one could respond until after the fact.  Brandi was fired from the show so she's irrelevant & so are her opinions.  Yo seemed to be the only one who likes Brandi anyway & always defends her because she's just being Brandi.  Andy loves to do crap like this....*he's the real Sniper From The Side*.



  Yes he is!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

cdtracing said:


> Not everyone wants to share intimate details of their lives.  I sure as hell wouldn't share any deep secrets of my life with any of these women.  They would spill their guts of what they heard at the first opportunity.  No secret is safe with any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100%.  This felt like a total setup to me.  I don't blame LVP or any of the ladies for being pissed with Andy about this.  Brandi got her digs in & no one could respond until after the fact.  Brandi was fired from the show so she's irrelevant & so are her opinions.  Yo seemed to be the only one who likes Brandi anyway & always defends her because she's just being Brandi.  Andy loves to do crap like this....he's the real Sniper From The Side.


Yes he is! I can't watch WWHL because I cannot stand Andy Cohen!!!!!


----------



## bisousx

Why is everyone hating on Andy all of a sudden? It's literally his job to stir the pot. None of the ladies were forced into signing up.


----------



## lucywife

Andy doesn't make them behave like idiots they are, seriously. I've learned that [with a very few exceptions, I can only name one person who left the show(OC) with her sanity intact] all of them eventually become total nutjobs.


----------



## Michele26

Yolanda & Lisa VP really do not like one another, and it was really apparent watching Yo's facial expressions at the reunion.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisousx said:


> Why is everyone hating on Andy all of a sudden? It's literally his job to stir the pot. None of the ladies were forced into signing up.


True - but I thought it was below the belt to air the video clip of Brandi spewing her nonsense and insults after she was fired and has barely been on the show. It really wasn't fair not to have Brandi present because they really couldn't respond to her in the same way.  I personally think he often strikes below the belt in his attempts to stir the pot.


----------



## Allisonfaye

SO glad she was fired. I can't stand her. I see she is going to be on some new reality show about singles. Won't watch that.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Is there a thread about WWHL? I couldn't find it. That one with Anderson Cooper and Gloria Vanderbilt was great. They are so cute together. Now I have to watch the movie.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I agree with Lisa and the rest, if she had that much crap to say, bring her live and in color. Don't hide behind a recorded message.

That was a bish move. Bravo knew they'd get all the girls up in arms.


----------



## cdtracing

bisousx said:


> Why is everyone hating on Andy all of a sudden? It's literally his job to stir the pot. None of the ladies were forced into signing up.



Personally, I have never cared for Andy.  I find him irritating, juvenile & at times, very obnoxious.  I don't watched WWHL.  

I thought having Brandi take her shots at the ladies via pre-recorded video was a tacky ploy to create even more BS.  If they were going to have Brandi on, she should have shown up personally like Kim did.  No one forced these women to sign on to the show & they are responsible for their behavior but Andy does not mediate these reunion shows, he only jacks up the tensions at every opportunity & then sits back with a look of glee on his face while the ladies go at each other.  I think these 3 part reunions have gotten out of hand & are just too much.  I much preferred the original reunion shows.  Andy acts like these 3 part reunions are some kind of summit meeting for resolution.  You never get resolution with these women; it's just 3 separate shows of the same B*tching about the same BS that we've already seen multiple times.  Once you see what the ladies are wearing, their hair & their makeup, the reunion shows are just the same $h*t we've been watching all season.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree with Lisa and the rest, if she had that much crap to say, bring her live and in color. Don't hide behind a recorded message.
> 
> That was a bish move. Bravo knew they'd get all the girls up in arms.



Exactly!!


----------



## bisousx

For me, Andy's just a host. I don't notice anything about him, he's invisible to me. If it's not him, it'd be someone else. The housewives is a tacky reality series, nothing is below the belt, ya know?

I'd be sitting up in that chair grinning in amusement if I had to moderate all this silly drama, too.


----------



## slang

Allisonfaye said:


> Is there a thread about WWHL? I couldn't find it. That one with Anderson Cooper and Gloria Vanderbilt was great. They are so cute together. Now I have to watch the movie.



I saw the documentary he did on his Mum, I really enjoyed it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> For me, Andy's just a host. I don't notice anything about him, he's invisible to me. If it's not him, it'd be someone else. The housewives is a tacky reality series, nothing is below the belt, ya know?
> 
> I'd be sitting up in that chair grinning in amusement if I had to moderate all this silly drama, too.



I would love to see Wendy Williams as a host. Andy isn't just a host, he's very friendly with some of the ladies and therefore he's not neutral. I like him, but I want to see someone else, just once.


----------



## Rouge H

Allisonfaye said:


> Is there a thread about WWHL? I couldn't find it. That one with Anderson Cooper and Gloria Vanderbilt was great. They are so cute together. Now I have to watch the movie.


I enjoyed the documentary. Is there a movie?, what's the title?


----------



## Allisonfaye

Rouge H said:


> I enjoyed the documentary. Is there a movie?, what's the title?



Sorry. I meant the documentary. It comes up on my Tivo in the movies.


----------



## Rouge H

Allisonfaye said:


> Sorry. I meant the documentary. It comes up on my Tivo in the movies.


Thanks, I wish there were a movie!


----------



## JNH14

cdtracing said:


> Personally, I have never cared for Andy.  I find him irritating, juvenile & at times, very obnoxious.  I don't watched WWHL.
> 
> I thought having Brandi take her shots at the ladies via pre-recorded video was a tacky ploy to create even more BS.  If they were going to have Brandi on, she should have shown up personally like Kim did.  No one forced these women to sign on to the show & they are responsible for their behavior but Andy does not mediate these reunion shows, he only jacks up the tensions at every opportunity & then sits back with a look of glee on his face while the ladies go at each other.  I think these 3 part reunions have gotten out of hand & are just too much.  I much preferred the original reunion shows.  Andy acts like these 3 part reunions are some kind of summit meeting for resolution.  You never get resolution with these women; it's just 3 separate shows of the same B*tching about the same BS that we've already seen multiple times.  Once you see what the ladies are wearing, their hair & their makeup, the reunion shows are just the same $h*t we've been watching all season.




Totally agree about Andy and rumor is that he might be headed to Kelly Ripa's show...another show I'd quit watching...


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> Totally agree about Andy and rumor is that he might be headed to Kelly Ripa's show...another show I'd quit watching...



I don't watch Kelly Ripa, either, so it would be no big loss for me.


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> I would love to see Wendy Williams as a host. Andy isn't just a host, he's very friendly with some of the ladies and therefore he's not neutral. I like him, but I want to see someone else, just once.



She'd be hilarious!


----------



## Sassys

JNH14 said:


> Totally agree about Andy and rumor is that he might be headed to Kelly Ripa's show...another show I'd quit watching...



Doubt NBC (which own Bravo), will allow him to go to ABC


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like Anderson and I like Andy, they are fine as guests hosts, but I don't want them with Kelly full time. 

Andy said he's already too busy.


----------



## lho

Yolanda is such a hypocrite. You can tell throughout the reunion that she really has it out for LVP.  I am sure the feelings are mutual, but LVP seems to hide it a little better. Ironic how LVP is called the manipulator.


----------



## Jayne1

Allisonfaye said:


> Is there a thread about WWHL? I couldn't find it. That one with Anderson Cooper and Gloria Vanderbilt was great. They are so cute together. Now I have to watch the movie.



It's been running on HBO for a bit.

This is so off topic, but I was kinda liking  Gloria Vanderbilt, until she talked about her dear nanny, the woman who raised her and who she thought of as a mother, and how the nanny kept in constant touch (one sided, Gloria didn't write back) and how the nanny died in a Catholic charity. When Anderson asked if it occurred to Gloria to help the woman in her final years, she said no, but perhaps she should have helped out in some way.

There's something missing with that woman.


----------



## JNH14

Sassys said:


> Doubt NBC (which own Bravo), will allow him to go to ABC[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting that you know so much...saw the last post about Bethenny in the dress in red comment...and this too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

JNH14 said:


> Sassys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt NBC (which own Bravo), will allow him to go to ABC[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting that you know so much...saw the last post about Bethenny in the dress in red comment...and this too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the NBC thing is common knowledge though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bagisa

Jayne1 said:


> It's been running on HBO for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so off topic, but I was kinda liking  Gloria Vanderbilt, until she talked about her dear nanny, the woman who raised her and who she thought of as a mother, and how the nanny kept in constant touch (one sided, Gloria didn't write back) and how the nanny died in a Catholic charity. When Anderson asked if it occurred to Gloria to help the woman in her final years, she said no, but perhaps she should have helped out in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> There's something missing with that woman.




Well...

....she did say her biggest regret in life was not being there at her deathbed. And I think she did acknowledge that she's had  abandonment issues throughout her life. When you grow up with such a messed up childhood, these things are pretty common and forgivable in a way.


----------



## slang

Bagisa said:


> Well...
> 
> ....she did say her biggest regret in life was not being there at her deathbed. And I think she did acknowledge that she's had  abandonment issues throughout her life. When you grow up with such a messed up childhood, these things are pretty common and forgivable in a way.




I agree & that's how I understood it as well - that she felt bad and regretted her decision regarding her nanny
Considering her upbringing, I'm surprised she was not more screwed up!


----------



## Jayne1

Bagisa said:


> Well...
> 
> ....she did say her biggest regret in life was not being there at her deathbed. And I think she did acknowledge that she's had  abandonment issues throughout her life. When you grow up with such a messed up childhood, these things are pretty common and forgivable in a way.



But she's the one who did all the abandoning. People, including husbands and nannies, were there for her and she left them. 

Letting her beloved nanny live for years in poverty and die in poverty and feeling a bit bad afterward, yeah&#8230; what does one do with their money, if not to help a loved one in need.


----------



## Bagisa

Jayne1 said:


> But she's the one who did all the abandoning. People, including husbands and nannies, were there for her and she left them.
> 
> Letting her beloved nanny live for years in poverty and die in poverty and feeling a bit bad afterward, yeah what does one do with their money, if not to help a loved one in need.




Abandonment #1: father's unexpected death

Abandonment #2: upon his death, a move overseas to Europe, leaving all her familiar surroundings behind. 

Abandonment #3: kidnapped back to the states to live her her aunt, leaving her birth mother behind. 

Abandonment #4: aunt sends nanny away

Abandonment #5: at age 17 is physically abused by husband #1 

Abandonment #6: son commits suicide in front of her

I could go on and on. Any reasonable person would give her some slack, especially since she has since expressed remorse for her poor decisions.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

bisousx said:


> Why is everyone hating on Andy all of a sudden? It's literally his job to stir the pot. None of the ladies were forced into signing up.


My hatred of Andy is not all of a sudden - I haven't liked him from the very beginning. Totally get that he's doing his job but I still find him irritating, extremely juvenile and painful to watch. I even tried to read his first book to learn something about him that might change my feelings but it only reinforced them. Maybe I'm just over all this Bravo nonsense, I don't know. Sigh. Not trying to offend anyone, just expressing my opinion.


----------



## susieserb

Designerhbgirl said:


> My hatred of Andy is not all of a sudden - I haven't liked him from the very beginning. Totally get that he's doing his job but I still find him irritating, extremely juvenile and painful to watch. I even tried to read his first book to learn something about him that might change my feelings but it only reinforced them. Maybe I'm just over all this Bravo nonsense, I don't know. Sigh. Not trying to offend anyone, just expressing my opinion.


He's a 14 year old boy emotionally; I totally understand what you're saying.


----------



## susieserb

JNH14 said:


> Totally agree about Andy and rumor is that he might be headed to Kelly Ripa's show...another show I'd quit watching...


Refuse to listen to him on Sirius Radio.  He's THERE NOW TOO?


----------



## cdtracing

susieserb said:


> He's a 14 year old boy emotionally; I totally understand what you're saying.



Perfect analogy.  I have never cared for Andy.  I get that he's doing his job stirring the pot & creating drama, but he just gets on my last good nerve with a jack hammer.  He reminds me of one of those kids whose parents told them how wonderful & talented they are for their entire lives & now, as an adult, can't accept the truth & still think they are the most fabulous & talented person on the planet whose opinion & statements are so relevant that everyone should stop & take notice.

Sorry for the rant but like I said, he gets on my last good nerve.


----------



## BarbadosBride

So just catching up on WWHL and Yolanda has signed a deal for a book on her struggle with lyme. While I did have a lot of sympathy for her suffering I dont think that vulnerable people suffering should be influenced by all the non coventional treatments she has had.


----------



## Sassys

Lisa Vanderpump Buys Her Daughter Pandora A Fully Furnished Home For Her 30th Birthday

Lisa Vanderpump pulled out all the stops for her daughter Pandora&#8217;s 30th birthday. The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills and Vanderpump Rules star put down the hefty down payment on a gorgeous Los Angeles home for Pandora and her husband, Jason Sabo, according to the Daily Mail. In addition, Lisa and her husband, Ken Todd, personally decorated and completely furnished the entire home exactly to Pandora&#8217;s taste.

http://www.inquisitr.com/3077674/li...a-fully-furnished-home-for-her-30th-birthday/


----------



## DC-Cutie

so the title is a bit misleading - did Lisa buy the home or put down the down payment?  big difference.  Grand present, either way!


----------



## slang

Does Pandora have furniture where she lives now? It's a lovely gesture, but why fully furnished? They have only been married 5 years so it isn't like they have really old furniture that they are ok with getting rid of.
Not to be picky because it is a nice gift either way!


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Lisa Vanderpump Buys Her Daughter Pandora A Fully Furnished Home For Her 30th Birthday
> 
> Lisa Vanderpump pulled out all the stops for her daughter Pandora&#8217;s 30th birthday. The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills and Vanderpump Rules star put down the hefty down payment on a gorgeous Los Angeles home for Pandora and her husband, Jason Sabo, according to the Daily Mail. In addition, Lisa and her husband, Ken Todd, personally decorated and completely furnished the entire home exactly to Pandora&#8217;s taste.
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/3077674/li...a-fully-furnished-home-for-her-30th-birthday/



Nice gift.  Did LVP pay for the home or just the down payment & furniture/decorating expense?  And what about her husband....was his decorating tastes taken into consideration?

While it's a grand gesture, I thought Pandora & her husband were doing well financially.  I wonder if they'll be as generous with their son when he turns 30.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> Nice gift.  Did LVP pay for the home or just the down payment & furniture/decorating expense?  And what about her husband....was his decorating tastes taken into consideration?
> 
> While it's a grand gesture, I thought Pandora & her husband were doing well financially.  I wonder if they'll be as generous with their son when he turns 30.



Max doesn't seem to get the same treatment.  But who knows, maybe by 30 he will have himself in order


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> Max doesn't seem to get the same treatment.  But who knows, maybe by 30 he will have himself in order



That's what I was thinking.  I know Max has had some substance abuse issues in the past & I hope he's able to move forward from that & get his life in order.  Working at Sur & hanging out with the VP rules crowd is not going to help him achieve that IMO.

It does seem to me that Pandora is favored over Max but, then again, we don't really know what all they have been through with Max & what they've done to help him.  Rehab is very expensive.


----------



## GoGlam

Pandora also seems to help her mom make a lot of money; she runs or helps her run a few of the businesses they've started (home furnishings, wine, etc)


----------



## chowlover2

Lisa wrote a really lovely letter to both her kids in the Mothers Day issue of time. I'm on my IPad, so I don't have the link here. 

Pandora and Max are 2 very different kids. Max is still young.  I always give anyone under the age of 25 the benefit of doubt as the cerebral cortex hasn't fully hardened yet. Why kids do such stupid, impulsive crap. Hopefully by 30 he will have his act together. And also stop running with that bonehead James on Vanderpump Rules...


----------



## Nishi621

Wasn't there just an episode where Lisa bought her son Max  very expensive car?

Also, there was talk between her and Ken about Max running one of the restaurants and then when Lisa and Ken retire, the restaurant would be his.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> That's what I was thinking.  I know Max has had some substance abuse issues in the past & I hope he's able to move forward from that & get his life in order.  Working at Sur & hanging out with the VP rules crowd is not going to help him achieve that IMO.
> 
> It does seem to me that Pandora is favored over Max but, then again, we don't really know what all they have been through with Max & what they've done to help him.  Rehab is very expensive.



Its true what you say about his substance abuse history and he is younger, and maybe that's why they are a little more cautious with him - though I think they did get him a new expensive car.  

I also think that Lisa and Ken want their children to earn their own way in life and not be trust fund brats partying away and be handed everything (though a new furnished house is quite the gift).  I think Pandora is active in their restaurant business and had a blog at one point - don't know if she still does the blog. 

 But I still wonder if Max perceives that he is treated differently from Pandora - that Pandora is the "favourite". I hope not because I do believe that Lisa and Ken love him dearly, just as much as Pandora.


----------



## bisousx

Pandora is clearly much more mature and responsible than Max. I'm not surprised if she is the favorite, as she mirrors her ambitious parents. Max is lucky to get a job at their restaurant and have a chance to inherit the business someday. I have a younger sibling who is very lazy, I would never let him work for my company or co-sign anything regardless of ties.


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> Its true what you say about his substance abuse history and *he is younger, and maybe that's why they are a little more cautious with him *- though I think they did get him a new expensive car.
> 
> I also think that Lisa and Ken want their children to earn their own way in life and not be trust fund brats partying away and be handed everything (though a new furnished house is quite the gift).  I think Pandora is active in their restaurant business and had a blog at one point - don't know if she still does the blog.
> 
> But I still wonder if Max perceives that he is treated differently from Pandora - that Pandora is the "favourite". I hope not because* I do believe that Lisa and Ken love him dearly, just as much as Pandora.*



I agree that with his age, they may be cautious.  Pandora is older & more mature.  She is very active with some of Lisa & Ken's business ventures & seems more settled than Max.  I understand why they would be cautious with Max; I just wish he would quit hanging out with James & VPR crew.  That bunch is nothing but trouble for him.

I truly believe that Ken & Lisa love Max just as much as they do Pandora.  Like you, I hope Max doesn't feel like he's treated different.


----------



## jess236

I don't think they treat Max equally. LVP has stated many times that his genetics are different than theirs - they are more active and productive etc. I feel bad for Max.


----------



## Bagisa

jess236 said:


> I don't think they treat Max equally. LVP has stated many times that his genetics are different than theirs - they are more active and productive etc. I feel bad for Max.




Dang, I don't recall those statements at all. 

I will say that most parents DO treat each child differently, but not in an unjust way. Each child has its own sets of needs. My husband and his bio sister are night and day and the parenting skills that worked for one didn't work for the other. You can be blood and be raised under the same roof, but you can't have the same expectations for all your kids.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jess236 said:


> I don't think they treat Max equally. LVP has stated many times that his genetics are different than theirs - they are more active and productive etc. I feel bad for Max.


Really? I know he's adopted so would have different genetics but I don't recall them saying that he's different because of his genetics. That would be such a cruel thing to say.

 I do think Ken and Lisa have said things to the effect that he's lacked focus and drive and is struggling to find his place in life, and that can be frustrating for any parent (especially if parents are very focused like Lisa and Ken) but you also wonder how much this has to do with substance abuse problems. 

For the most part they've kept him off the show which I think is a good idea.  I think anyone who is struggling in some way needs to have their privacy to do so and not be scrutinized by the public. 

 I know LVP has been criticized by openly referring to him as her adopted son Max but I don't think she means to set him apart - I think she just is being open about it and would be criticized if she didn't acknowledge the fact that he was adopted but I can see how that could come across tone deaf to some ears.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> I agree that with his age, they may be cautious.  Pandora is older & more mature.  She is very active with some of Lisa & Ken's business ventures & seems more settled than Max.  I understand why they would be cautious with Max; I just wish he would quit hanging out with James & VPR crew.  That bunch is nothing but trouble for him.
> 
> I truly believe that Ken & Lisa love Max just as much as they do Pandora.  Like you, I hope Max doesn't feel like he's treated different.



Didn't realize he hung out with James and VPR crew - not good.


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> Didn't realize he hung out with James and VPR crew - not good.




Max works at Sur & has been shown on VPR a few times.  At one point, Max had taken a fall & injured his mouth & front teeth.  James, Lala, & another girl visited him at Lisa's home & while there, decided to skinny dip in the pool.  James talked Max into being his roommate on a trip to Hawaii, promising Lisa he would look after Max. That trip was a drunk fest & while it wasn't shown on the show, I'm sure Max was drinking.  They all seem to hang out & with their drinking habits, along with some other substances, this is not a group of people that someone who lacks drive & focus or who struggles with substance abuse problems needs to be hanging out with.  I think James just uses Max because he's the boss's son. JMO


----------



## Nishi621

Lisa a few episodes ago gave him a brand new expensive car, also, there was an episode where Ken and Lisa were talking about Max managing one of their restaurants and when they retire, it would be his


----------



## lulilu

Also, after Max was injured, Lisa was constantly calling him to see how he was.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> Max works at Sur & has been shown on VPR a few times.  At one point, Max had taken a fall & injured his mouth & front teeth.  James, Lala, & another girl visited him at Lisa's home & while there, decided to skinny dip in the pool.  James talked Max into being his roommate on a trip to Hawaii, promising Lisa he would look after Max. That trip was a drunk fest & while it wasn't shown on the show, I'm sure Max was drinking.  They all seem to hang out & with their drinking habits, along with some other substances, this is not a group of people that someone who lacks drive & focus or who struggles with substance abuse problems needs to be hanging out with.  I think James just uses Max because he's the boss's son. JMO


I haven't watch the show for a while but totally agree with you as well as James motives for hanging out with Max.  Sorry to hear this.


----------



## caitlin1214

Oops! Wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## krissa

caitlin1214 said:


> If I was going to have a fancy wedding table and one of my bridesmaids wanted to come with me, that's one thing. But I wouldn't want to force anybody from my side to come with me if they didn't want to. (Also, I don't want a fancy table, so a meeting about white tablecloths and napkins isn't all that interesting.)



Do u mean rich kids? Wrong thread.


----------



## slang

Lisa & Mohammed made up (or were always fine and Yolanda was wrong).

From Instagram, last night at Pump:


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Lisa & Mohammed made up (or were always fine and Yolanda was wrong).
> 
> From Instagram, last night at Pump:



I believe they were always fine.  Yo just needed SOMETHING negative to say


----------



## Sassys

Miami 5/15/16


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Miami 5/15/16



Wondering if Erika Jayne is doing a show in South Beach....


----------



## susieserb

Wow I was going to visit SB around this time.  Hum could have seen our lovely HW.  

Don't stone me but she's starting to show her age.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Erika looks great!


----------



## cdtracing

I'd take that body.  LOL


----------



## swags

26Alexandra said:


> Erika looks great!



She does. I think she's my favorite hw on BH. It baffled me that they replaced Brandi with someone much easier to like but then had Brandi film that crappy segment for the reunion.


----------



## BalLVLover

swags said:


> She does. I think she's my favorite hw on BH. It baffled me that they replaced Brandi with someone much easier to like but then had Brandi film that crappy segment for the reunion.




She's my favorite too. 

I agree that segment with Brandi was so unnecessary.


----------



## TC1

Nishi621 said:


> Lisa a few episodes ago gave him a brand new expensive car, also, there was an episode where Ken and Lisa were talking about Max managing one of their restaurants and when they retire, it would be his


 
They bought him a Jeep. I wouldn't really call that expensive when they drive Bentley's and the caliber of money they make. Having Max "manage" a restaurant would be fine I'm sure..I hightly doubt they'd trust him to do that on his own, they usually have quite a few managers.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> She does. I think she's my favorite hw on BH. It baffled me that they replaced Brandi with someone much easier to like but then had Brandi film that crappy segment for the reunion.





BalLVLover said:


> She's my favorite too.
> 
> I agree that segment with Brandi was so unnecessary.



I can't stand Brandi.  Too much drama.  I agreed with the women that her segment was uncalled for.  And I like Erika too...no BS and she makes no apologies for being who she is...she shouldn't have to!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bagisa said:


> Dang, I don't recall those statements at all.
> 
> *I will say that most parents DO treat each child differently, but not in an unjust way. Each child has its own sets of needs. My husband and his bio sister are night and day and the parenting skills that worked for one didn't work for the other. You can be blood and be raised under the same roof, but you can't have the same expectations for all your kids*.



Very true.


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> Really? I know he's adopted so would have different genetics but I don't recall them saying that he's different because of his genetics. That would be such a cruel thing to say.
> 
> I do think Ken and Lisa have said things to the effect that he's lacked focus and drive and is struggling to find his place in life, and that can be frustrating for any parent (especially if parents are very focused like Lisa and Ken) but you also wonder how much this has to do with substance abuse problems.
> 
> For the most part they've kept him off the show which I think is a good idea.  I think anyone who is struggling in some way needs to have their privacy to do so and not be scrutinized by the public.
> 
> *I know LVP has been criticized by openly referring to him as her adopted son Max but I don't think she means to set him apart - I think she just is being open about it and would be criticized if she didn't acknowledge the fact that he was adopted but I can see how that could come across tone deaf to some ears*.



I think so too.  And I personally believe she loves Max to death.  She is obviously concerned about him and I recall her being devastated when he was thinking of locating his biological mother.  Pandora was devastated too...I remember her saying something to the effect of, "He's OURS!".


----------



## BarbadosBride

I think they seem like a very close family and Lisa and Ken seem like good parents.


----------



## Nishi621

TC1 said:


> They bought him a Jeep. I wouldn't really call that expensive when they drive Bentley's and the caliber of money they make. Having Max "manage" a restaurant would be fine I'm sure..I hightly doubt they'd trust him to do that on his own, they usually have quite a few managers.



Hmm, I remember something bigger and fancier than a "jeep", though, any new car bought by my parents would have made me happy. And, perhaps that is the type of car she knew he would want. He is a young single guy, I don't really see him driving a Bentley....I'll have to see if I can find the episode, thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nishi621 said:


> Hmm, I remember something bigger and fancier than a "jeep", though, any new car bought by my parents would have made me happy. And, perhaps that is the type of car she knew he would want. He is a young single guy, I don't really see him driving a Bentley....I'll have to see if I can find the episode, thanks



it was a jeep Rubicon.  fancy by jeep standards.    Hey my first car from my parents was a Toyota Camry.  I drove that bad boy like it was a Mercedes!


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> it was a jeep Rubicon.  fancy by jeep standards.    Hey my first car from my parents was a Toyota Camry.  I drove that bad boy like it was a Mercedes!



Funny.  My parents never gave me a car...new, used, or otherwise.  I had to buy my car.  They did the same with my siblings, too.  Said if they gave one to us, we would never appreciate it like we would if we had to pay for it ourselves.


----------



## Nishi621

DC-Cutie said:


> it was a jeep Rubicon.  fancy by jeep standards.    Hey my first car from my parents was a Toyota Camry.  I drove that bad boy like it was a Mercedes!



I stand corrected, it was a jeep, but, it looked like a pretty damned nice one and I bet it was fully loaded


----------



## sgj99

TC1 said:


> They bought him a Jeep. I wouldn't really call that expensive when they drive Bentley's and the caliber of money they make. *Having Max "manage" a restaurant would be fine I'm sure..I hightly doubt they'd trust him to do that on his own, they usually have quite a few managers*.




on the VanderPump Rules show and on HWBH Lisa has said that Max is a buser, that's far removed from a manager.  I think she has said they want him to start from the bottom and move him slowly to the top but he has to earn his way there and learn every aspect of the business.



purseinsanity said:


> I think so too.  And I personally believe she loves Max to death.  She is obviously concerned about him and I recall her being devastated when he was thinking of locating his biological mother.  Pandora was devastated too...I remember her saying something to the effect of, "He's OURS!".


 
I don't doubt that she, Ken and Pandora think of him as part of the family, not an outsider.




cdtracing said:


> Funny.  My parents never gave me a car...new, used, or otherwise.  I had to buy my car.  They did the same with my siblings, too.  Said if they gave one to us, we would never appreciate it like we would if we had to pay for it ourselves.




my first car was an old Plymoth compact that had been wrecked and fixed.  if you went over 50mph the whole dashboard shook!  I got that when I was 19 years old and said thank you very much.  about a year later I was in West Texas and the car died.  I left it with a friend when I moved back down to Houston.  when I went back to go get it a bad storm had hit and the car had major hail dents in it.  so it wouldn't run and it looked like a large yellow golf ball.  I sold it for scrap metal, I got about $100 bucks.


----------



## susieserb

cdtracing said:


> I'd take that body.  LOL


She does look great! No doubt.  My age comment had to do with this pic showing her neck (harder to botox)..


----------



## cdtracing

susieserb said:


> She does look great! No doubt.  My age comment had to do with this pic showing her neck (harder to botox)..



Yes, the neck is harder to deal with but there are several options that target that area.  Her skin always looks great. Being on the verge of turning 61, I would love to look like her.  Heck, I would have loved to look like her 20 yrs ago. Lol

In this pic, the lines on the neck may just be from the position she's in. It looks to me the her head is a little forward & her shoulders are raised.


----------



## pinky7129

cdtracing said:


> Yes, the neck is harder to deal with but there are several options that target that area.  Her skin always looks great. Being on the verge of turning 61, I would love to look like her.  Heck, I would have loved to look like her 20 yrs ago. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> In this pic, the lines on the neck may just be from the position she's in. It looks to me the her head is a little forward & her shoulders are raised.




I agree. She seems to be trying to move her neck more than just her skin being bad.


----------



## slang

Erika looks good IMO, that bathing suit on the other hand is just ugly!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I like that she looks like a healthy woman and not rail thin.


----------



## Ladybug09

Designerhbgirl said:


> My hatred of Andy is not all of a sudden - I haven't liked him from the very beginning. Totally get that he's doing his job but I still find him irritating, extremely juvenile and painful to watch. I even tried to read his first book to learn something about him that might change my feelings but it only reinforced them. Maybe I'm just over all this Bravo nonsense, I don't know. Sigh. Not trying to offend anyone, just expressing my opinion.



Agreed. 

I don't watch WWHL anymore, and I rarely watch the bravo shows. My only g u ilty pleasure is The People's Couch and I try to fwd when they watch the BRAVO shows.


----------



## rockhollow

Looking good Erika!


----------



## haute okole

purseinsanity said:


> I think so too.  And I personally believe she loves Max to death.  She is obviously concerned about him and I recall her being devastated when he was thinking of locating his biological mother.  Pandora was devastated too...I remember her saying something to the effect of, "He's OURS!".



On the show they gave Max a jeep, but when I saw him a few days ago, he was driving a white Bentley.  I remember because when we saw the Bentley, we thought we were finally going to meet Giggy!  We were so bummed when we saw that it was Max instead of Lisa & Giggy.  Even Ken doesn't drive the white Bentley.


----------



## caitlin1214

Not a big fan of the bathing suit, but Erika looks good.


----------



## Sassys

I see someone is feeling better

Tahiti


----------



## Sassys

So she can't remember things, yet she remembered enough to write a book :okay:

I see I'll be making a call over to St. Martin Press, to find out which ghost writer she used.


----------



## slang

Did she take her own photographer on her vaccay to perfectly capture those pics?
Or is that part of Daisy's job lol


----------



## sydgirl

Hmm...funny how once her marriage is over she's feeling better...


----------



## chowlover2

Got to look good so she can find hubby #3!


----------



## Jayne1

sydgirl said:


> Hmm...funny how once her marriage is over she's feeling better...



I guess he was what was making her sick.


----------



## caitlin1214

I think I'll pass on Yolanda's book. 

But Ally Hilfiger's book looks interesting. (I read an excerpt, and added it to my book wishlist!)


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> I see someone is feeling better
> 
> Tahiti



Well...glad she's feeling better.  Hell, a luxurious trip to Tahiti would cure what ails me!!


----------



## pursecrusader

Thank God Yolanda is out ! She ruins the mood.Katherine was just never a real fit.


----------



## junqueprincess

pursecrusader said:


> Thank God Yolanda is out ! She ruins the mood.Katherine was just never a real fit.




I didn't see that, where did you read it?


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> So she can't remember things, yet she remembered enough to write a book :okay:
> 
> I see I'll be making a call over to St. Martin Press, to find out which ghost writer she used.



  LOL!  Wonder where her bathrobe and empty makeup bag are?


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> LOL!  Wonder where her bathrobe and empty makeup bag are?


----------



## pursecrusader

junqueprincess said:


> I didn't see that, where did you read it?



I might have spoken too soon but there are rumors swirling that the producers are over her Lyme disease story .Personally i think she will leave and i don't see her suddenly parading herself all happy and healthy in the next season. She should bow out gracefully.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> I see someone is feeling better
> 
> 
> 
> Tahiti




She looks great! 



chowlover2 said:


> Got to look good so she can find hubby #3!




Imagine if next years season finale is her wedding.  Yolanda enjoys being a wife/care taker.  I think once she finds the right partner things will move at lightening speed.  I wouldn't be shocked if she appears on million dollar match maker. 



pursecrusader said:


> I might have spoken too soon but there are rumors swirling that the producers are over her Lyme disease story .Personally i think she will leave and i don't see her suddenly parading herself all happy and healthy in the next season. She should bow out gracefully.




She loves being on the show and she has a book to sell.  Andy couldn't kick her off if he wanted to because she's not leaving!


----------



## Allisonfaye

slang said:


> Did she take her own photographer on her vaccay to perfectly capture those pics?
> Or is that part of Daisy's job lol



I am convinced that she has a paid photographer follow her everywhere because ALL of her pictures look staged to me.


----------



## girlonthecoast

I wonder if her name change back to Hadid was because she knew she would be writing a book and the book would be easier to promote as Gigi and Bella's mom's book rather than David Foster's fourth wife's book.


----------



## Graw

girlonthecoast said:


> I wonder if her name change back to Hadid was because she knew she would be writing a book and the book would be easier to promote as Gigi and Bella's mom's book rather than David Foster's fourth wife's book.



I thought the same thing!  I can not understand why she isn't Yolanda ... whatever her maiden name is.  I guess that is why!  Her ex and her kids have name recognition.


----------



## lallybelle

Yo is officially gone.

http://www.people.com/article/yolanda-hadid-leaving-real-housewives-beverly-hills

"I would have loved a more graceful exit than 'Season 6' but sometimes we don't get to control the endings of the chapters in our life," Hadid's message began. "I am leaving what's over without denying its past importance in my life."

"I believe that every exit is an new entry and with that in mind I say goodbye to my @Bravotv Family as I continue to focus on a my recovery, my children and bring back the privacy within our home," her post continued. "Thank you to all the fans for your love and unwavering support these past 4 years. I am grateful for the housewife experience and all it has thought me. I'am excited about this choice and look forward to the next chapter of my life."


----------



## Longchamp

I read where Yoyo was asked to be friend of show since she was such a diva, tired all the time and missed many scenes.
She was offended that she was demoted so she quit.
Ah shucks , does that mean we will miss her promoting her new book of her journey with Lyme disease next year.


----------



## rockhollow

Longchamp said:


> I read where Yoyo was asked to be friend of show since she was such a diva, tired all the time and missed many scenes.
> She was offended that she was demoted so she quit.
> Ah shucks , does that mean we will miss her promoting her new book of her journey with Lyme disease next year.




Poor YO, didn't like being just a friend - too bad, so sad, she won't be missed by me!


----------



## girlonthecoast

rockhollow said:


> Poor YO, didn't like being just a friend - too bad, so sad, she won't be missed by me!


No Yolanda, no Katherine, it finally feels like Bravo is listening to the people.


----------



## zooba

Is Katherine gone for sure?  Sounds promising will be interesting to see where Lisa Rinna falls

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Glad Yolanda is gone. I didn't like Katherine at first but she grew on me and sorry to see her leave.  I assume they are keeping Lisa around for her craziness. Unfortunate.


----------



## Sassys

girlonthecoast said:


> No Yolanda, no Katherine, it finally feels like Bravo is listening to the people.



Who said Katherine is out? Where did you read this?


----------



## JNH14

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/yolanda-hadid-quit-real-housewives-030000727.html
Update on real reason Yolanda left the show....


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I am sad Eileen D. won't return or only as a friend of Lisa Rinna. I really liked her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I am sad Eileen D. won't return or only as a friend of Lisa Rinna. I really liked her.


I liked Eileen first season - but found her incredibly obnoxious this season. Maybe being downgraded to a friend will be good for her and she can figure out what role/image she wants to play on this show or go back to day time soaps.


----------



## Sassys

Friends again
6/19/16


----------



## Megs

Sassys said:


> Friends again
> 6/19/16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386037


Yep I've seen them being friends again too!


----------



## bellecate

What is the purse Lisa is carrying, love it!


----------



## Sassys

*David Foster's Daughters Sara and Erin on Yolanda Hadid's Health Struggles: 'If You're Capable of Continuing to Be on a Reality Show, You're Not Dying'

http://www.people.com/article/david-fosters-daughters-yolanda-hadids-health-struggles*


----------



## White Orchid

Is there something going on with Lisa and Mohamed Hadid that I'm not aware of?


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


> *David Foster's Daughters Sara and Erin on Yolanda Hadid's Health Struggles: 'If You're Capable of Continuing to Be on a Reality Show, You're Not Dying'
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/david-fosters-daughters-yolanda-hadids-health-struggles*


Do you think that's the real reason he left her?  That she was/is faking it all?  Cos at the moment I'm watching it here in Oz (we're 5 years behind!!!) and they *seem* very much in love.  Well, with Yolanda more so, lol, and I'm sure his wealth has much to do with it, with her constant gushing over her "King" *rolling my eyes*


----------



## CanuckBagLover

White Orchid said:


> Do you think that's the real reason he left her?  That she was/is faking it all?  Cos at the moment I'm watching it here in Oz (we're 5 years behind!!!) and they *seem* very much in love.  Well, with Yolanda more so, lol, and I'm sure his wealth has much to do with it, with her constant gushing over her "King" *rolling my eyes*



I don't think Yo was faking - I  think she was sick - with what, how sick and when, I'm not sure - and I do think there was a mental component - depression? ; Plus I think she emotionally feeded off all the attention of being sick.  

David Foster's daughters Sara and Erin seem quite petty in this interview - obviously no love for Yolanda - but I don't think even David has publicly questioned Yolanda's health.   They had a failed reality show - this smells of a desperate attempt to get some media attention


----------



## slang

I never understood why Yo wanted to stay on the show if she was so sick, bed ridden, stuck in her house etc etc so I get why David's daughters are questioning it...


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't think Yo was faking - I  think she was sick - with what, how sick and when, I'm not sure - and I do think there was a mental component - depression? ; Plus I think she emotionally feeded off all the attention of being sick.
> 
> David Foster's daughters Sara and Erin seem quite petty in this interview - obviously no love for Yolanda - but I don't think even David has publicly questioned Yolanda's health.   *They had a failed reality show* - this smells of a desperate attempt to get some media attention


Their show was renewed for a 2nd season.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Season one = six episodes and season 2 = five episodes. Low level reality shows are such a joke.


----------



## simone72

bellecate said:


> What is the purse Lisa is carrying, love it!


Looks like a Valentino glam lock bag


----------



## ck2802

The E show WAGS filmed a scene at Lisa V's bar Pump. It was on this weeks episode.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

There were some rumors that Lisa would not be returning but its been confirmed that she is, but filming is to focus on her charity work.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Another incident of Kingsley attacking somone.  Just horrible.  I don't understand why Kim isn't criminally charged. At this point, while I'm animal lover, I think the dog has to be put down.
http://www.realitytea.com/2016/07/0...kim-richards-dog-kingsley-allegedly-attacked/


----------



## Sassys

Lisa Vanderpump's designer pal Dorit Kemsley named as new cast member joining season seven of RHOBH

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...joining-season-seven-RHOBH.html#ixzz4DpECJTAL


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

^ Very attractive lady.


----------



## DC-Cutie

uh, oh... i can already see Kyle getting upset that LVP has a new pal


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> uh, oh... i can already see Kyle getting upset that LVP has a new pal


Nailed it


----------



## pinky7129

CanuckBagLover said:


> Another incident of Kingsley attacking somone.  Just horrible.  I don't understand why Kim isn't criminally charged. At this point, while I'm animal lover, I think the dog has to be put down.
> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/07/0...kim-richards-dog-kingsley-allegedly-attacked/



At this point,  since he already bit someone else, she got her free bite. Now she's liable since she knew he has a dangerous propensity unless there's a strict liability statute, but either way, she is now responsible and should be charged and have the dog taken away.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> uh, oh... i can already see Kyle getting upset that LVP has a new pal


yep!!


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Another incident of Kingsley attacking somone.  Just horrible.  I don't understand why Kim isn't criminally charged. At this point, while I'm animal lover, I think the dog has to be put down.
> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/07/0...kim-richards-dog-kingsley-allegedly-attacked/


The dog was at Kyle's home?

I'm surprised Kyle would be comfortable with the dog in her home after what happened to her daughter and the dog.  What's with these people?


----------



## lallybelle

I think this was from back before. Kim doesn't have Kingsley anymore since she bit Kyle's daughter and some other incidences came to light.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lallybelle said:


> I think this was from back before. Kim doesn't have Kingsley anymore since she bit Kyle's daughter and some other incidences came to light.


Well its not the ways its been reported - this occurrence happened in April and the article alleges that she managed somehow to keep Kingsley by registering him under a different name; that she never got rid of him.  Maybe she got rid of him since this incident.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> The dog was at Kyle's home?
> 
> I'm surprised Kyle would be comfortable with the dog in her home after what happened to her daughter and the dog.  What's with these people?


I know - if the story is correct - its unbelievable and I think just goes to show how much Kyle enables her sister.


----------



## JNH14

Update on Kathryn Edwards leaving the show.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/kathryn-edwards-not-returning-real-220441117.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

Good!  I never understood why she was added to begin with. The Faye resnick drama didn't pop off like bravo hoped


----------



## chowlover2

No loss, IMO.


----------



## coconutsboston

Jayne1 said:


> The dog was at Kyle's home?
> 
> I'm surprised Kyle would be comfortable with the dog in her home after what happened to her daughter and the dog.  What's with these people?


Seriously, it makes NO sense. Kyle was throwing an absolute fit when Kingsley bit her daughter. Didn't that cause the last incident with Kim that resulted in the two of them not speaking?


----------



## Cc1213

CanuckBagLover said:


> Another incident of Kingsley attacking somone.  Just horrible.  I don't understand why Kim isn't criminally charged. At this point, while I'm animal lover, I think the dog has to be put down.
> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/07/0...kim-richards-dog-kingsley-allegedly-attacked/



This dog should have been put down after its first attack.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Just read Erika isn't coming back. I hope it's wrong.


----------



## limom

I will miss Donnie.
Even with the castle, she did not make it.
I liked her but she was not really BH material. Too bad, they did not cast her on the OC.
As far as Erika,hope the rumors are false.


----------



## sgj99

so ... who do we know is coming back?  Lisa V., Kyle, Lisa R., Eileen ... is that it?  is Ericka not coming back?  all i've read about leaving are Yolanda and Kathryn.


----------



## slang

Do we know for sure that Erika isn't coming back? She's been coy about confirming if she is back or not. Lisa Rinna tweeting a few weeks back about "working" with Erika that day...


----------



## Graw

Yay Lisa Vanderpump is returning!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> Yay Lisa Vanderpump is returning!


There would be no show without LVP


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> so ... who do we know is coming back?  Lisa V., Kyle, Lisa R., Eileen ... is that it?  is Ericka not coming back?  all i've read about leaving are Yolanda and Kathryn.


I think Kim is coming back as  a "friend".  I'm not sure about Erika.  I thought she was back (unfortunately - she was a one trick pony for me - interesting at first but then just boring).  And a new woman has been added - a friend of LVP.  I forget her name but I think she's British or maybe her husband is and I believe she's an interior designer.  I forget what her husband does.


----------



## coconutsboston

Is Eileen coming back FT or "as a friend"?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

coconutsboston said:


> Is Eileen coming back FT or "as a friend"?


I think she's gone - I think there was some discussion about her coming back as a "friend" but I think I read on RealityTea.com that the latest is that she's gone.  I liked in her the first year but not so much this year.

Have they started filming yet? Does anyone know?


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> There would be no show without LVP



I completely agree!


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> *I think Kim is coming back* as  a "friend".  I'm not sure about Erika.  I thought she was back (unfortunately - she was a one trick pony for me - interesting at first but then just boring).  And a new woman has been added - a friend of LVP.  I forget her name but I think she's British or maybe her husband is and I believe she's an interior designer.  I forget what her husband does.



Oh, God, I hope not.  She's the last person they need to bring on the show.  I'm so sick of Kim's addiction/recovery storyline & she still is not accountable for her behavior.  It's not her fault, it's never her fault; she always has some excuse.  She needs to go away, permanently!!!

Is Kyle coming back or is she going to be busy with the show about her childhood that she was pitching???


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> Oh, God, I hope not.  She's the last person they need to bring on the show.  I'm so sick of Kim's addiction/recovery storyline & she still is not accountable for her behavior.  It's not her fault, it's never her fault; she always has some excuse.  She needs to go away, permanently!!!
> 
> Is Kyle coming back or is she going to be busy with the show about her childhood that she was pitching???


Kyle is coming back.  She'd have to be dragged off kicking and screaming before she ever left the show.  And as long as there is Kyle, we will be subject to Kim to some degree.


----------



## slang

Kyle won't leave the show anymore than Lisa V would. As much as Lisa V whined she might not come back, there was no question she'd never leave either of her 2 reality shows


----------



## Nahreen

I don't think anyone of them wants to leave as long as it benefits their businesses. I only think they would leave voluntarily if they got so much bad publicity that their businesses started to suffer or their spouses.


----------



## Sassys

'When life gives you lemons, you use them!' Yolanda Hadid announces she's back to the Master Cleanse detox diet

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Master-Cleanse-detox-diet.html#ixzz4GyvybDIe 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## chowlover2

Sorry to say she's a bimbo...


----------



## Nahreen

chowlover2 said:


> Sorry to say she's a bimbo...


Who is the bimbo? Yo or Erica? Erica is definitly a bimbo and probably Jo too.


----------



## CeeJay

OMG, I'm watching the "Before they were Housewives" show with Luann as the subject .. and just found out that she was born and lived in the same town as I in Connecticut!!  So weird .. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chowlover2

Nahreen said:


> Who is the bimbo? Yo or Erica? Erica is definitly a bimbo and probably Jo too.



Yo and probably Erica. I couldn't live in a marriage like hers. I didn't like the way her husband spoke to women. She's very well compensated for putting up with him.


----------



## andral5

How certain can we be that Eileen might not come back? Or that Yolanda and Catherine are for sure not? I'll miss Eileen, I liked her more than Lisa R. This season she was kinda annoying with her being stuck anti-Lisa V but I still liked her more than the other Lisa  , Erika or Catherine.


----------



## slang

Kyle posted pics of her & Erika in Greece on her Instagram so I'm guessing Erika is filming and didn't quit


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Kyle posted pics of her & Erika in Greece on her Instagram so I'm guessing Erika is filming and didn't quit


She needs the free publicity, too.


----------



## girlonthecoast

slang said:


> Kyle posted pics of her & Erika in Greece on her Instagram so I'm guessing Erika is filming and didn't quit


Is it just me or does it feel like everyone on reality tv is always in Greece? They must be getting some steep discounts in exchange for publicity.


----------



## DC-Cutie

girlonthecoast said:


> Is it just me or does it feel like everyone on reality tv is always in Greece? They must be getting some steep discounts in exchange for publicity.


Deep?  I doubt Bravo pays anything.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

girlonthecoast said:


> Is it just me or does it feel like everyone on reality tv is always in Greece? They must be getting some steep discounts in exchange for publicity.



Bravo probably gets everything for free.  

Just. hope we see some lovely shots of Greece and not stupid fights in hotel rooms.


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Kyle posted pics of her & Erika in Greece on her Instagram so* I'm guessing Erika is filming and didn't quit*



Doesn't mean Erika is still on the show. Taylor was kicked off, and still made appearances.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Doesn't mean Erika is still on the show. Taylor was kicked off, and still made appearances.


 Like I said, "I'm guessing she's still on". I can't imagine Bravo flying them to Greece if she wasn't filming, but that's just my opinion...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> Doesn't mean Erika is still on the show. Taylor was kicked off, and still made appearances.


I thought RealityTea.com reported that Erika was back - not that that is necessarily true but given that she's showing up in Greece, I think she must be back as a full time cast member. "Friends of" don't usually get to go on cast trips


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought RealityTea.com reported that Erika was back - not that that is necessarily true but given that she's showing up in Greece, I think she must be back as a full time cast member. "Friends of" don't usually get to go on cast trips



Are they even filming? Plenty of ATL friends have gone on trips.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> Are they even filming? Plenty of ATL friends have gone on trips.


 
Yes, Kyle posted a pic with the production crew in Greece.


----------



## 26Alexandra

On snapchat it was just Kyle and Erika on Mykonos. No other castmembers.


----------



## Sassys

mundodabolsa said:


> Yes, Kyle posted a pic with the production crew in Greece.





26Alexandra said:


> On snapchat it was just Kyle and Erika on Mykonos. No other castmembers.



Bethenny is also in Greece right now


----------



## mari_merry

Kyle Richards and her daughter Portia shopping in West Hollywood, CA on August 25, 2016


----------



## Sassys

I don't like Portia's shirt. She's to young for that. Makes me wonder why she wanted it.


----------



## pink1

Agreed on her shirt.


----------



## chowlover2

+2!


----------



## DC-Cutie

and is she wearing some of that Kylie Jenner lip kit?


----------



## DC-Cutie

and let me guess, Kyle is paid to promote that drink


----------



## Sassys

*Split! Former RHOBH star Carlton Gebbia and husband David separated more than year ago but are still living together with their three children
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-husband-David-separated-living-together.html*


----------



## Nahreen

I bet Kyle spoils Portia. 

Gia is another spoiled brat on Jersey housewives.


----------



## Deco

Nahreen said:


> I bet Kyle spoils Portia.
> 
> Gia is another spoiled brat on Jersey housewives.


I agree re Portia.  but Gia is a saint next to Milania, who I think endures zero discipline.


----------



## psulion08

Decophile said:


> I agree re Portia.  but Gia is a saint next to Milania, who I think endures zero discipline.



I agree with this. Gia stepped up when her mom was "at camp" So I don't think she's that spoiled...It seems like they can't control Milania. It does make for entertaining tv though lol


----------



## Deco

psulion08 said:


> It does make for entertaining tv though lol


This is so true.  Especially since her unruliness is directed at her parents, for whom I have no sympathy.  I do feel sorry for the younger girls though who have to put up with that in their home. Even Gia is completely exasperated.


----------



## Graw

Decophile said:


> This is so true.  Especially since her unruliness is directed at her parents, for whom I have no sympathy.  I do feel sorry for the younger girls though who have to put up with that in their home. Even Gia is completely exasperated.



Audrianna looks at Milania in amazement, wondering if something is wrong with her.  The other girls don't bother.


----------



## Nahreen

Sorry, I meant Milania. Just wrote the wrong name.


----------



## JNH14

Oh my, was so bored yesterday that I watched a show about the first season of unshown outtakes from Vanderpump Rules...boy did those people look different.  Jax used to be sort of cute-not any longer! And he's always been a snake with the women...he is a proverbial liar all of the time!

Sorry-should have posted in VR...my faux pas.


----------



## rockhollow

JNH14 said:


> Oh my, was so bored yesterday that I watched a show about the first season of unshown outtakes from Vanderpump Rules...boy did those people look different.  Jax used to be sort of cute-not any longer! And he's always been a snake with the women...he is a proverbial liar all of the time!
> 
> Sorry-should have posted in VR...my faux pas.



They are all almost unrecognizable when you see almost anyone from reality TV.  People seems to change their looks so rapidly.
And for almost all of these stars, the rapid changing years are not kind to them.
Jax looks so young.


----------



## Graw

rockhollow said:


> They are all almost unrecognizable when you see almost anyone from reality TV.  People seems to change their looks so rapidly.
> And for almost all of these stars, the rapid changing years are not kind to them.
> Jax looks so young.



Reality stars change more than an actual celebrity.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> I don't like Portia's shirt. She's to young for that. Makes me wonder why she wanted it.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## White Orchid

Although we're like 3 or 4 seasons behind here in Oz, I'm so over Yolanda constantly referring to (her now ex) David as "my love".  It's so obvious that she was more into him (his money) than he was into her.  And yet despite her treating him like a King (her words) and openly gushing about him even in his presence, he still ditched her a$$.  Go figure.


----------



## Allisonfaye

White Orchid said:


> Although we're like 3 or 4 seasons behind here in Oz, I'm so over Yolanda constantly referring to (her now ex) David as "my love".  It's so obvious that she was more into him (his money) than he was into her.  And yet despite her treating him like a King (her words) and openly gushing about him even in his presence, he still ditched her a$$.  Go figure.



It's even more cringeworthy knowing the outcome but it was bad even then...



DC-Cutie said:


> She needs the free publicity, too.



She'd be crazy not to come back. The publicity has got to be great for her 'career'. I don't think anyone had ever heard about her before this except maybe club people. 



Sassys said:


> *Split! Former RHOBH star Carlton Gebbia and husband David separated more than year ago but are still living together with their three children
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-husband-David-separated-living-together.html*



I feel pretty sure she is with a woman now...not that there's anything wrong with it..


----------



## pjhm

Allisonfaye said:


> It's even more cringeworthy knowing the outcome but it was bad even then...
> 
> 
> 
> She'd be crazy not to come back. The publicity has got to be great for her 'career'. I don't think anyone had ever heard about her before this except maybe club people.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel pretty sure she is with a woman now...not that there's anything wrong with it..


Lol! Amazing that the "sex room" didn't save the marriage - been told that is all men care about--guess not!,


----------



## mokummeisje

girlonthecoast said:


> Is it just me or does it feel like everyone on reality tv is always in Greece? They must be getting some steep discounts in exchange for publicity.



Greece is a fairly inexpensive country in Europe...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Eden Sassoon is rumored to be joining the cast. She is the daughter of Vidal Sassoon.
http://www.realitytea.com/2016/09/02/eden-sassoon-join-real-housewives-beverly-hills-season-7/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Eden Sassoon is rumored to be joining the cast. She is the daughter of Vidal Sassoon.
http://www.realitytea.com/2016/09/02/eden-sassoon-join-real-housewives-beverly-hills-season-7/


----------



## JetSetGo!

Argh, the only thing I hate about being a cord cutter is not being able to keep up with my housewives (BH, OC & NYC)!
 They eventually come to Hulu, but I need them NOW!


----------



## girlonthecoast

I saw that LVP is going to be at Congress next Wednesday to speak about the Yulin dog festival and I've always felt that she's never really explained what is it exactly that motivates her to continue to raise awareness about the festival. 

Is she against the torture/inhumane treatment of animals because that is true of the meat industry in general and I don't see any of her restaurants promoting their use of cruelty free meat or vegan options? 

Is she against the use of dogs for meat because that would be terribly ethnocentric of her? 

I guess it's just confusing to me where LVP draws the line on what is acceptable and what isn't.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

girlonthecoast said:


> I saw that LVP is going to be at Congress next Wednesday to speak about the Yulin dog festival and I've always felt that she's never really explained what is it exactly that motivates her to continue to raise awareness about the festival.
> 
> Is she against the torture/inhumane treatment of animals because that is true of the meat industry in general and I don't see any of her restaurants promoting their use of cruelty free meat or vegan options?
> 
> Is she against the use of dogs for meat because that would be terribly ethnocentric of her?
> 
> I guess it's just confusing to me where LVP draws the line on what is acceptable and what isn't.



I think you make some interesting valid points.  I don't know much about the Yulin Dog festival, but from what I've heard the dogs are treated very inhumanely. (Maybe someone who knows more can shed some line on the subject).  That would be my major concern.  But I think  for  Lisa its probably both - inhumane treatment and the fact that people could eat an animal that she clearly loves.

I love dogs and cats, and couldn't imagine eating them.  I also love horses but I tried horse meat in Europe where in some parts it is considered a delicacy and normal. Wouldn't try it again (but I was visiting extended family who I didn't know that well and didn't want to offend them).

 What animals we consider "appropriate" to eat is I think culturally determined. I accept the fact the most people eat meat of some kind (and I respect those who make the choice not too). But am more concerned about the treatment of animals in the food industry in general rather than what particular animal we eat.  So while I support Lisa in what she is doing, I do think she needs to be careful in her messaging.


----------



## bisousx

What they do to dogs in Asia is beyond horrific. Even some of the things we see in the US is bad, but doesn't compare when you have a few countries who literally believe that their meat will taste better if the animal suffers more. Like being skinned alive or boiled alive.

In general, people are okay with eating meat until they find out how it was raised and killed. Then you might become bothered by it.

I also don't think, or care tbh, if it's ethnocentric to be against eating dogs or cats. In Asia, there are a lot of people, especially the younger generations, who are horrified by the thought of eating a dog or cat. When they choose to eat dogs/cats it is NOT out of survival, in Vietnam, dog meat is basically bar food that goes with your beer. And dogs are a particular species who suffer because of that "it must be tortured for it to be tasty" mentality.


----------



## Ceeyahd

The thought of eating a domesticated pet, animal, horrifies me. From my early teens through most of adult years I rarely if ever consumed animals. I'm disheartened when I hear the stories associated with the meat/animal industry.

ETA: I'm glad/pleased that someone like LVP will bring attention to this ugliness.


----------



## mundodabolsa

JetSetGo! said:


> Argh, the only thing I hate about being a cord cutter is not being able to keep up with my housewives (BH, OC & NYC)!
> They eventually come to Hulu, but I need them NOW!


 
If you're willing to pay they are always available on itunes the morning after they air.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sassys said:


> I don't like Portia's shirt. She's to young for that. Makes me wonder why she wanted it.



The bigger question is why a parent would allow their child to wear something so clearly narcissistic?  Portia is being groomed to be a "mean girl."  WTF??


----------



## Graw

Cavalier Girl said:


> The bigger question is why a parent would allow their child to wear something so clearly narcissistic?  Portia is being groomed to be a "mean girl."  WTF??



Exactly!


----------



## PetiteChou

As general rule, people accept the idea that some cultures eat dogs and cats, but the problem people have with it is that in the festival they actually torture the dogs to death because they think it makes the meat taste better.  However, the meat industry in America is pretty cruel as well, countless videos have been released of cows, pigs, and chickens being beaten and tortured. I guess, it's because the Yulin festival is pretty public about and doesn't even try to hide it. I'm vegan, so to me any and all meat industries are cruel and unnecessary


----------



## Bagisa

I find it funny (and sad) that liberal westerners don't find goose or duck pate as morally abhorrent. Some farmers enlarge the liver to 10 times the normal size and force the animals to live in tiny cages that don't allow for any physical movement whatsoever. More torture = more abundant and delicious pate for the wealthy elite. 

Yet somehow this form of animal cruelty doesn't get the same headline traction. I'm sure living in France and being in the restaurant business, LVP had lots of exposure to this animal cruelty. But where was her soap box then?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Bagisa said:


> I find it funny (and sad) that liberal westerners don't find goose or duck pate as morally abhorrent. Some farmers enlarge the liver to 10 times the normal size and force the animals to live in tiny cages that don't allow for any physical movement whatsoever. More torture = more abundant and delicious pate for the wealthy elite.
> 
> Yet somehow this form of animal cruelty doesn't get the same headline traction. I'm sure living in France and being in the restaurant business, LVP had lots of exposure to this animal cruelty. But where was her soap box then?



Fair point.


----------



## GoGlam

Bagisa said:


> I find it funny (and sad) that liberal westerners don't find goose or duck pate as morally abhorrent. Some farmers enlarge the liver to 10 times the normal size and force the animals to live in tiny cages that don't allow for any physical movement whatsoever. More torture = more abundant and delicious pate for the wealthy elite.
> 
> Yet somehow this form of animal cruelty doesn't get the same headline traction. I'm sure living in France and being in the restaurant business, LVP had lots of exposure to this animal cruelty. But where was her soap box then?


I really struggle with this and a lot of similar issues a lot.  I personally love the taste of foie gras, but the torture is so upsetting.  Same with some of the fashion I wear and things I have around my house (down coats and comforters, fur coats, etc etc).  I am trying to get better about it, but I have to admit, I struggle with it.


----------



## Sassys

Real tax liens of Beverly Hills! Brandi Glanville 'owes the federal government over $111,000'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...federal-government-111-000.html#ixzz4K9n7IOPs


----------



## Graw

Wow


----------



## JNH14

She can join Nene in court! [emoji6]


----------



## AECornell

I have to think these people have accountants and money managers. I assume their wages from real housewives aren't taxed and that they're responsible for paying taxes after the fact. And TBH she doesn't seem that bright to figure that all out.


----------



## pinky7129

AECornell said:


> I have to think these people have accountants and money managers. I assume their wages from real housewives aren't taxed and that they're responsible for paying taxes after the fact. And TBH she doesn't seem that bright to figure that all out.



Right? I have an accountant do my taxes so I don't get screwed, and I barely make anything!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sassys said:


> Real tax liens of Beverly Hills! Brandi Glanville 'owes the federal government over $111,000'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...federal-government-111-000.html#ixzz4K9n7IOPs



Unbelievable!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Real tax liens of Beverly Hills! Brandi Glanville 'owes the federal government over $111,000'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...federal-government-111-000.html#ixzz4K9n7IOPs


HAHAHA!!!  that's what she gets for 'purchasing' that $100K Range Rover


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> Real tax liens of Beverly Hills! Brandi Glanville 'owes the federal government over $111,000'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...federal-government-111-000.html#ixzz4K9n7IOPs


Geez!


----------



## Fran0421

I have been binge watching this show. I knew about it before but never actively watched it. I am middle of season 5. My impression is that it's sounding a bit scripted? Do you guys have that impression or is it all real? One thing I do know is that I can't stand Brandi. I do not understand how Yolanda can make excuses for her behavior. She has so much angst in her.


----------



## floatinglili

CanuckBagLover said:


> Fair point.



Interesting conversation but I cannot believe that anyone is justifying or downplaying the practice of boiling dogs alive. Because that is a practice that happens in China. 

An important issue when discussing animal welfare is the concept of higher and lesser development (including intelligence) in animals. This influences how people should expect to treat animals, and I think that should go beyond cultural nuances. There is a moral expectation when it comes to treating animals fairly.

Getting back to the 'what about pate' argument, I am not for a minute suggesting that ducks are not intelligent. In fact humans know only a little about which animals are intelligent and which are not. But many people would say that dogs are quite advanced in terms of their nervous systems, experience of pain, and their own capabilities in terms of interacting with people. For this reason i think it is quite reasonable to object to the practice of boiling dogs alive, even if other practices, such as say boiling prawns, is not tackled in that same activist's conversation. In my view boiling dogs alive is more cruel and vicious than boiling prawns. 
Another issue is  whether that animal product could be obtained whilst minimising the animal's pain. Can pate be obtained without cruelty or with minimal cruelty? I have to say that surely dog meat can be obtained without something so cruel as boiling a dog alive. It seems a shameless cruelty which is easily avoidable at no true cost. 

Just my thoughts 

ETA: sorry if my replying to you triggered an email alert.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

floatinglili said:


> Interesting conversation but I cannot believe that anyone is justifying or downplaying the practice of boiling dogs alive. Because that is a practice that happens in China.
> 
> An important issue when discussing animal welfare is the concept of higher and lesser development (including intelligence) in animals. This influences how people should expect to treat animals, and I think that should go beyond cultural nuances. There is a moral expectation when it comes to treating animals fairly.
> 
> Getting back to the 'what about pate' argument, I am not for a minute suggesting that ducks are not intelligent. In fact humans know only a little about which animals are intelligent and which are not. But many people would say that dogs are quite advanced in terms of their nervous systems, experience of pain, and their own capabilities in terms of interacting with people. For this reason i think it is quite reasonable to object to the practice of boiling dogs alive, even if other practices, such as say boiling prawns, is not tackled in that same activist's conversation. In my view boiling dogs alive is more cruel and vicious than boiling prawns.
> Another issue is  whether that animal product could be obtained whilst minimising the animal's pain. Can pate be obtained without cruelty or with minimal cruelty? I have to say that surely dog meat can be obtained without something so cruel as boiling a dog alive. It seems a shameless cruelty which is easily avoidable at no true cost.
> 
> Just my thoughts
> 
> ETA: sorry if my replying to you triggered an email alert.



I wasn't justifying cruelty to animals or suggesting that how dogs are treated in the dog festival in China is ok. So I think you've misconstrued my comments.,


----------



## Sassys




----------



## MrGoyard

I'm praying Erica is the one between Kyle and Lisa.


----------



## zooba

Kim, Camille and Erica? Please no Brandi


----------



## imgg

It looks like Erika on the far right.  Please no Brandi or Camille!


----------



## AECornell

None of those silhouettes look like Brandi.


----------



## cafecreme15

Is Katherine definitely gone?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cafecreme15 said:


> Is Katherine definitely gone?


that's why I understood.  She's gone - got off to a rough start but I liked her in the end and her husband was so cute and seemed so nice!  Plus I heard they bought a villa in France - would have loved to seen that.

Haven't heard of Camille coming back full time - but maybe as a friend?  I thought there were 2 new women added , one a friend of LVP and the other the daughter of Vidal Sasson? (forget her name)


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Yayyy... the woman sitting between Lisa R. and Kyle is Eileen. I am so happy she is back!
View attachment 3506071


----------



## cafecreme15

CanuckBagLover said:


> that's why I understood.  She's gone - got off to a rough start but I liked her in the end and her husband was so cute and seemed so nice!  Plus I heard they bought a villa in France - would have loved to seen that.
> 
> Haven't heard of Camille coming back full time - but maybe as a friend?  I thought there were 2 new women added , one a friend of LVP and the other the daughter of Vidal Sasson? (forget her name)


Does this mean no more Erika? I would be so sad! I really liked her - thought she was very refreshing.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Erika was filming with Kyle a few months ago.


----------



## purseinsanity

Cavalier Girl said:


> The bigger question is why a parent would allow their child to wear something so clearly narcissistic?  Portia is being groomed to be a "mean girl."  WTF??


Yep, future mean girl and incurable brat.


----------



## purseinsanity

Graw said:


> Audrianna looks at Milania in amazement, wondering if something is wrong with her.  The other girls don't bother.


I love Audrianna.  She and Gabriela seem so out of place in that family.  They seem sweet.  Gia I think stepped up too, but that Milania is something else!  LOL.


----------



## imgg

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Yayyy... the woman sitting between Lisa R. and Kyle is Eileen. I am so happy she is back!
> View attachment 3506071


Nooooooo!!! Not for me, I'm not a fan.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Yayyy... the woman sitting between Lisa R. and Kyle is Eileen. I am so happy she is back!
> View attachment 3506071


Loved her the first year, but really disliked her last year.  Will see if she can redeem herself.  But this is a big cast then if Eileen is back.  Kyle, LVP, Lisa R, the 2 new women, Erika and Eileen.  Cameos for sure of Kim (unfortunately) and maybe Camille?


----------



## cdtracing

Krazy Kim needs to stay off the show.  It will be bad enough with Lisa R.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

CanuckBagLover said:


> Loved her the first year, but really disliked her last year.  Will see if she can redeem herself.  But this is a big cast then if Eileen is back.  Kyle, LVP, Lisa R, the 2 new women, Erika and Eileen.  Cameos for sure of Kim (unfortunately) and maybe Camille?



Eileen, Erika and Camille... that would be my dream cast along with Kyle and Lisa R. I stopped caring for the other Lisa a while ago.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> Krazy Kim needs to stay off the show.  It will be bad enough with Lisa R.


I agree but I just don't see it happening as long as Kyle is on the show.


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree but I just don't see it happening as long as Kyle is on the show.


Yeah, Kim will show up cause she needs the paycheck. Hopefully she'll have limited appearances as a friend.  I hope Taylor doesn't come back either.


----------



## Graw

cdtracing said:


> Yeah, Kim will show up cause she needs the paycheck. Hopefully she'll have limited appearances as a friend.  I hope Taylor doesn't come back either.



I am sure she is texting, calling, giving Andy lip service saying whatever she needs to get back on the show.  She will do the "dirty" work BRAVO needs to satisfy sensational storylines and satire.


----------



## simone72

Isn't Eden Sassoon coming in as a new housewife as I read a few pages back? Or is she going to be a friend of a housewife?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

simone72 said:


> Isn't Eden Sassoon coming in as a new housewife as I read a few pages back? Or is she going to be a friend of a housewife?


Yes -  I think you're right - she's one of the new housewives.  I couldn't remember her name.  I don't think she's just a "friend".


----------



## simone72

CanuckBagLover said:


> Yes -  I think you're right - she's one of the new housewives.  I couldn't remember her name.  I don't think she's just a "friend".


Should be intersting I read an article that states Kyle is not fond of her for some reason let the drama begin!


----------



## simone72

Ok so I just read that new addition to cast is Dorit Kemsley friend of Lisa V.
She's a British Swimwear designer recently married to Paul Kemsley who has had his trouble with bankruptcies etc.
Eden Sassoon will only be a friend of the housewives


----------



## 26Alexandra




----------



## Creativelyswank

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Eileen, Erika and Camille... that would be my dream cast along with Kyle and Lisa R. I stopped caring for the other Lisa a while ago.


This would be a fantastic cast!


----------



## Sassys

Jesus, I thought we were done with Eileen. I need her and Lisa R GONE!!


----------



## cdtracing

Not looking forward to another season with Lisa R.


----------



## imgg

Nooooo to Eileen!  I thought she was gone too.


----------



## Tivo

Add me to the list of those sick of Lisa R!


----------



## blkbarbie310

I cant wait to see the new season.  But I can do without Eileen and Lisa R because they are obsessive - they drag things into the ground too much.


----------



## simone72

blkbarbie310 said:


> I cant wait to see the new season.  But I can do without Eileen and Lisa R because they are obsessive - they drag things into the ground too much.





Sassys said:


> Jesus, I thought we were done with Eileen. I need her and Lisa R GONE!!





cdtracing said:


> Not looking forward to another season with Lisa R.





Tivo said:


> Add me to the list of those sick of Lisa R!





blkbarbie310 said:


> I cant wait to see the new season.  But I can do without Eileen and Lisa R because they are obsessive - they drag things into the ground too much.



I feel the same! So over Lisa R why why bring back such a negative person and Eileen is just in her own soap opera!


----------



## kemilia

I'm just glad Erika is back. And that pic of Lisa VP makes her look like a conehead.


----------



## cafecreme15

kemilia said:


> I'm just glad Erika is back. And that pic of Lisa VP makes her look like a conehead.


I love watching Erika. She is a breath of fresh air on this series. She just does her own thing and is above all the stupid drama, and refuses to play dirty because she is capable of seeing the bigger picture -- the types of things the rest of the women keep harping on are not important!


----------



## GoGlam

I don't particularly like Erika.. I think she's no better than the rest.  She has a holier than thou attitude just like a few of the other ladies.  Personally, beyond all of that paint, she seems insecure to me.

But, I like that she brings a different aesthetic to the show (over the top glam) and that she has spunk.


----------



## limom

Is this Sassoon's daughter?


----------



## AECornell

My fav part of the trailer was Erika calling out the blonde girl "you're from Connecticut!"

Trust. For some reason when Americans move to the UK they adopt this phony British accent. And I guess in her case being married to a Brit. She said "Americans" like she wasn't one.


----------



## swags

I wish Lisa R and her oversized ugly lips were not returning.


----------



## luckylove

swags said:


> I wish Lisa R and her oversized ugly lips were not returning.




Yes, I am not a fan either.  She stirred up sooo much evil and unnecessary drama. She was simply awful.  Years ago, when I watched her on celebrity apprentice, she seemed far more likeable.  I think she is so desperate for work and air time, that she behaves horribly to keep her spot on the show.  Most of us are a bit tired of the manufactured drama....


----------



## horse17

cafecreme15 said:


> I love watching Erika. She is a breath of fresh air on this series. She just does her own thing and is above all the stupid drama, and refuses to play dirty because she is capable of seeing the bigger picture -- the types of things the rest of the women keep harping on are not important!


I agree...exactly why I like her...but, as we have all seen before, these gals can change quick...Ihope it doesn't happen to Erika...


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

*'I felt badly beaten up': Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Lisa Vanderpump reveals how she almost didn't sign on for the seventh season*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...didn-t-sign-seventh-season.html#ixzz4RRGZ3NqC


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

^ Ugh Lisa and her crocodile tears. As if she'd ever quit that show.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Wentworth-Roth said:


> ^ Ugh Lisa and her crocodile tears. As if she'd ever quit that show.



I could see her quitting she has Vanderpump rules which is doing better than HW shows


----------



## coconutsboston

Yolanda look as if she's had her lips plumped up.  Staving off hair dye certainly didn't last long, either.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Is it me or did Yoyo put on a little weight?  Either way, I'm ready for their shenanigans this season.


----------



## susieserb

Team soap girls; I'm thrilled they are back..at least they don't have ugly substance abuse issues like the ladies of lore? Plus Liza and Eileen have stable marriages.  Nah they're good in my book (seriously no different then the rest of these hags).


----------



## GirlieShoppe

The caption under one of the photos in that article lists Ken's age as 59. I believe he's in his early 70s if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## bisousx

Yolanda's lips look very freshly plumped...hmmm...


----------



## imgg

Yolanda's stance looks very masculine.


----------



## chowlover2

imgg said:


> Yolanda's stance looks very masculine.


I agree, I thought she was a man at first!


----------



## andral5

imgg said:


> Yolanda's stance looks very masculine.


Always. She's not very feminine, imo.


----------



## Tivo

Her lips look awful. Why is this popular? It never looks good in pictures. What is going on?


----------



## coconutsboston

blkbarbie310 said:


> Is it me or did Yoyo put on a little weight?  Either way, I'm ready for their shenanigans this season.


I couldn't figure out if it was weight gain or the unflattering rise on her pants.


----------



## coconutsboston

GirlieShoppe said:


> The caption under one of the photos in that article lists Ken's age as 59. I believe he's in his early 70s if I'm not mistaken.


Google has 59 as well, but he's about 16 years older than Lisa who claims to be 56...


----------



## Sassys

coconutsboston said:


> Google has 59 as well, but he's about 16 years older than Lisa who claims to be 56...





GirlieShoppe said:


> The caption under one of the photos in that article lists Ken's age as 59. I believe he's in his early 70s if I'm not mistaken.



The just had a big party on the show for his 72nd birthday


----------



## ck2802

coconutsboston said:


> Google has 59 as well, but he's about 16 years older than Lisa who claims to be 56...


There are two Ken Todds. One is Lisa's husband & he is 72.  The other one is an English football player who is 56.


----------



## luckylove

ck2802 said:


> There are two Ken Todds. One is Lisa's husband & he is 72.  The other one is an English football player who is 56.



Ahh! That explains it! I remembered that Lisa threw a 70th Celebration for him and bought him two miniature horses.


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3534248
> 
> View attachment 3534250


I bought this same jacket, didn't like the material & sent it back.


----------



## andral5

Michele26 said:


> I bought this same jacket, didn't like the material & sent it back.


Looks like a very rough fabric, making your skin itchy.


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE: Look who's come to 90210! New Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills stars Dorit and Paul Kemsley open the doors to their life of luxury

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...msley-open-doors-new-lives.html#ixzz4S4hUWMkT


----------



## cafecreme15

I've been having so much fun watching the RHOBH marathon of old episodes the last couple days. It really reminds me how much the series has gone downhill in recent seasons though. Yesterday I was watching some episodes from 2011. It was so weird seeing Russell on the show and hearing Taylor talk about their failing marriage knowing what would happen a few months later.


----------



## beekmanhill

Managing Boy George can't have been too lucrative for a long time until he popped up again recently.  So who else does hubby manage?
And she is a designer, but all her clothes are by known designers.  This should be interesting.


----------



## Sassys

cafecreme15 said:


> I've been having so much fun watching the RHOBH marathon of old episodes the last couple days. It really reminds me how much the series has gone downhill in recent seasons though. Yesterday I was watching some episodes from 2011. It was so weird seeing Russell on the show and hearing Taylor talk about their failing marriage knowing what would happen a few months later.



Me too!!! I watched season one and two on Hulu, while I was home sick this weekend. I miss Lisa's old house. Portia was so little and Mauricio looked so young. The dinner from hell was hysterical as it was the first time. Camille was such a nightmare. Taylor was so thirsty to be a Beverly Hills wife, it ws so clear in season one, she did anything possible to be in that lifestyle.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sassys said:


> Me too!!! I watched season one and two on Hulu, while I was home sick this weekend. I miss Lisa's old house. Portia was so little and Mauricio looked so young. The dinner from hell was hysterical as it was the first time. Camille was such a nightmare. Taylor was so thirsty to be a Beverly Hills wife, it ws so clear in season one, she did anything possible to be in that lifestyle.


It was so funny rewatching all the scenes with Lisa's "houseguest" Cedric! I had totally forgotten about him.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Did it start up last night or is it tonight? My tv signal is out.


----------



## Sassys

mundodabolsa said:


> Did it start up last night or is it tonight? My tv signal is out.



Tonight!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> Tonight!



thank you!


----------



## horse17

cafecreme15 said:


> I've been having so much fun watching the RHOBH marathon of old episodes the last couple days. It really reminds me how much the series has gone downhill in recent seasons though. Yesterday I was watching some episodes from 2011. It was so weird seeing Russell on the show and hearing Taylor talk about their failing marriage knowing what would happen a few months later.


I have been watching and thinking the same thing....especially uncomfortable watching him


----------



## chowlover2

Dorit reminds me of Gamble on RHoM.


----------



## ExBagHag

Dorit reminds me of a contestant from Bachelor named Erica who thought she was a princess.  They look like twins. 

Kyle has done something major to her face.  I suspect surgery and def not just the usual Botox and filler.  She looks good. 

I hate Lisa  Vanderpump's  hair. 

Lisa Rinna is a try hard. 

Love Eileen.  She looks great.


----------



## horse17

Erika is gorgeous....


----------



## horse17

I


ExBagHag said:


> Dorit reminds me of a contestant from Bachelor named Erica who thought she was a princess.  They look like twins.
> 
> Kyle has done something major to her face.  I suspect surgery and def not just the usual Botox and filler.  She looks good.
> 
> I hate Lisa  Vanderpump's  hair.
> 
> Lisa Rinna is a try hard.
> 
> Love Eileen.  She looks great.


just caught the end of the show and I didn't think Kyle looked that's great...yes, Lisa hair was bizarre...Eileen did look good...should be interesting to watch Dorit...Lisa looks the same..I think she has major issues......I  really like Erika..


----------



## sgj99

I will be the first to admit my taste in fine art is rather pedestrian but the painting Tom "gifted" Erika was ugly;  I'd rather have Dogs Playing Poker.


----------



## elle-mo

Dorit reminds me of one of the ladies from 'Real Housewives of Melbourne'...the sort of cross-eyed one who was engaged or married to that older man...Gamble?


----------



## Imabeachgirl

I am obsessed with the gold double bangle choker Dorit was wearing. Does anyone know the designer and/or where to find?


----------



## Allisonfaye

That dress Dorit has on is hideous. Reminds me of something from the Miss USA pageant. 

Eileen looks good. Looks like she finally got a good colorist. She used to have that big dark spot on the one side. I think in the interviews Kyle looked too done. Not sure what she did to herself but it didn't look good. She looked good in the show though. 

I fell asleep towards the end. That show does not keep me awake.


----------



## Sassys

Party with no food LMAO.

I will say, Kyle throws the best parties. Fat Burger at your party is my kind of party. Portia's 2nd birthday party also looked like so much fun compared to Taylor's over the top money guzzling party, for her kid.


----------



## pinky7129

Kyle is after my own heart. Where is the food is the right thing to ask! [emoji23]


----------



## cafecreme15

Allisonfaye said:


> That dress Dorit has on is hideous. Reminds me of something from the Miss USA pageant.
> 
> Eileen looks good. Looks like she finally got a good colorist. She used to have that big dark spot on the one side. I think in the interviews Kyle looked too done. Not sure what she did to herself but it didn't look good. She looked good in the show though.
> 
> I fell asleep towards the end. That show does not keep me awake.


I love Kyle but whatever she has done to her face is not really doing her any favors. It is COMPLETELY frozen.


----------



## Sassys

NYC


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sassys said:


> NYC
> View attachment 3541513



No on the see through braless top. I get her wanting to be natural after the whole implant thing but this is just not a good look.


----------



## pjhm

horse17 said:


> Erika is gorgeous....


Agree-she's the best looking woman on show by a long shot, Dorit is next. Lisa V is looking a little haggard.
Overall, I was disappointed in last night's show, perhaps I'm just bored with it; enjoyed Ladies of London much more.


----------



## pjhm

sgj99 said:


> I will be the first to admit my taste in fine art is rather pedestrian but the painting Tom "gifted" Erika was ugly;  I'd rather have Dogs Playing Poker.


I agree! That picture hurt my eyes.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I think Kyle looks amazing
I enjoyed Dorit


----------



## cafecreme15

Allisonfaye said:


> No on the see through braless top. I get her wanting to be natural after the whole implant thing but this is just not a good look.


Right? Two words - nipple covers!


----------



## beekmanhill

I like Chagall, but I didn't like that Chagall.  The Cartier ring was a better present. 
I was very bored.   I think I'm done with BH.    
Never liked Boy George.   Miss Yolanda.

Oh yeah, Lisa R.  Your daughter's modelling career happened organically.  Uh huh.


----------



## GoGlam

I noticed cameras were zooming into bags, accessories, clothes much more.  That's good.  I enjoyed the show but rolled my eyes when Rinna was basically saying she is a whole new, positive person this year.


----------



## paper_flowers

I'm about three minutes in and I like the tag lines this season. That picture just came up on screen.. I do not like it. I don't understand it


----------



## bisousx

I just bought a season pass for it on itunes... puhlease do not disappoint me this season!!


----------



## TC1

New girl is boring already, the only thing she brought to the table was her connection to Boy George (which she only mentioned 100 times)


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> I noticed cameras were zooming into bags, accessories, clothes much more.  That's good.  I enjoyed the show but rolled my eyes when Rinna was basically saying she is a whole new, positive person this year.


I agree....she must have gotten a lot of bad feedback from her Instagram/twitter acts...I went on one time time and man....she is one angry bitter woman.......every post was an F you, or something similar ...just bizarre


----------



## Ceeyahd

horse17 said:


> I agree....she must have gotten a lot of bad feedback from her Instagram/twitter acts...I went on one time time and man....she is one angry bitter woman.......every post was an F you, or something similar ...just bizarre



I watched. It's always a little blah on first show  of season.  I can't stand Lisa R, such a *itch, she is an eye roll for me. New girl reminds me of a new acquaintance of mine,  I'm on the fence. I'll miss Yolanda,  Lisa V can be annoying,  but I'd miss her, same with Kyle, Eileen = yawn... love, love, Erica. Happy Katherine is gone, and I'm super happy that Kyle mentioned on Andy Cohen last night that Faye R isn't on at all this season,  at least that's what I understood.  I was fearing a return of Taylor, too, so glad that didn't happen.


----------



## bisousx

Dorit's fake accent is horrid. I can't stand hearing her talk. Like bish, you're from Connecticut.


----------



## horse17

bisousx said:


> Dorit's fake accent is horrid. I can't stand hearing her talk. Like bish, you're from Connecticut.


I agree!..I wanted to like her, but faking an accent is just so bizarre


----------



## kemilia

horse17 said:


> I agree!..I wanted to like her, but faking an accent is just so bizarre



I agree! It is all over the place.


----------



## DiorT

Glad we got to see more of Erika's husband so far.  Their relationship seemed weird to me before, but now i think they are adorable together.


----------



## MarieG

I feel like Erika treats her husband like I treat my dad. I just don't see any glow in their eyes when they look at each other. More a father - daughterly love...

Sent from my SM-G9200 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sgj99

beekmanhill said:


> I like Chagall, but I didn't like that Chagall.  The Cartier ring was a better present.
> I was very bored.   I think I'm done with BH.
> Never liked Boy George.   Miss Yolanda.
> 
> Oh yeah, Lisa R.  Your daughter's modelling career *happened organically*.  Uh huh.



I hate the use of the word "organic" or any variation of to explain how things came about, such as this girl's modeling career.  I remember a couple of seasons ago Heather (RHOC) used it to describe how the idea of opening a restaurant with some of her friends came up in conversation, "it happened organically."  that was the first time I'd ever heard it and thought how pretentious it sounds.


----------



## cafecreme15

DiorT said:


> Glad we got to see more of Erika's husband so far.  Their relationship seemed weird to me before, but now i think they are adorable together.


I thought it was adorable how he showed up to the Studio 54 party in a suit and tie with a pocket square. Typical lawyer!


----------



## imgg

I love the extra bling they are showing this season.  Hope they keep it up.

Love Kyles exotic Lady Dior.


----------



## susieserb

Three highlights for me regarding the show; Erotica is jumping the shark; she's looking older now; Dorit (is that her name) had the most fabulous hot pink Balenciaga jacket and Lisa R's gold Birkies were  taboo~


----------



## lallybelle

Saw this morning that Kyle opened a " by Alene too" in NYC.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Oh, I saw she was in NYC on Instagram. That must have been why.


----------



## Happy Luppy

lallybelle said:


> Saw this morning that Kyle opened a " by Alene too" in NYC.


people would buy her clothes? most of 'em are meh IMO.

I'm hoping season 7 won't be as boring as season 6!


----------



## purseinsanity

Ceeyahd said:


> I watched. It's always a little blah on first show  of season.  I can't stand Lisa R, such a *itch, she is an eye roll for me. New girl reminds me of a new acquaintance of mine,  I'm on the fence. I'll miss Yolanda,  Lisa V can be annoying,  but I'd miss her, same with Kyle, Eileen = yawn... love, love, Erica. Happy Katherine is gone, and I'm super happy that Kyle mentioned on Andy Cohen last night that Faye R isn't on at all this season,  at least that's what I understood.  I was fearing a return of Taylor, too, so glad that didn't happen.


I'm thrilled no Faye or Taylor!  I have to admit, I'm not missing hearing about Lyme disease AT ALL, LOL.


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> I'm thrilled no Faye or Taylor!  I have to admit,* I'm not missing hearing about Lyme disease AT ALL*, LOL.


me too!  for two seasons that was all we heard about


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> I'm thrilled no Faye or Taylor!  I have to admit, I'm not missing hearing about Lyme disease AT ALL, LOL.





sgj99 said:


> me too!  for two seasons that was all we heard about



Me, three!  Won't miss Taylor or Faye or they Lyme disease talk at all.


----------



## Jayne1

Is LisaV really a dog lover, or is she a dog lover of adorable dogs? Can't see her rescuing an ugly beast of dog.


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> Is LisaV really a dog lover, or is she a dog lover of adorable dogs? Can't see her rescuing an ugly beast of dog.



I think she is a dog lover, but a dog owner of only really adorable dogs.  I am the same way.  I love all animals, but tend to own really cute purebreds.


----------



## Sassys

Can't believe Erika showed up as a guest to someone's home in just a t-shirt. So tacky and disrespectful.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Can't believe Erika showed up as a guest to someone's home in just a t-shirt. So tacky and disrespectful.


I like Erika but I agree. She said it was Moschino. To me it doesn't matter if its Moschino or MoWalmart ... it is still a t-shirt!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Can't believe Eileen was still going on the "apology" or rather the lack there of from Lisa. I hope this doesn't get recycled for yet another season.  I thought it was nice of Lisa to offer her condolences to Eileen about her mother but uncalled for when Eileen asked if anyone had seen her husband and Lisa said she saw her husband in the corner up some women's skirt.  I know Lisa's humour can be barbed but that wasn't funny to me.  
Dorrit irritates me for some reason.  
So bored with Erika.
Kyle I thought was looking good -  better than usual - did she have some work done?


----------



## horse17

^..I agree..there's something about Dorit...I think it's the fake accent....Lisa v needs to visit her hair stylist...it's funny, but I like Kyle with the lighter hair , but she needs to tone down the lipstick now...the deep colors seemed to work better with her darker hair..jmo


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> Can't believe Eileen was still going on the "apology" or rather the lack there of from Lisa. I hope this doesn't get recycled for yet another season.  I thought it was nice of Lisa to offer her condolences to Eileen about her mother but uncalled for when Eileen asked if anyone had seen her husband and Lisa said she saw her husband in the corner up some women's skirt.  I know Lisa's humour can be barbed but that wasn't funny to me.
> Dorrit irritates me for some reason.
> So bored with Erika.
> Kyle I thought was looking good -  better than usual - did she have some work done?


On wwhl, Kyle denied having had any job done. She said that it was contouring.
It is a damned shame that women can never admit to the obvious.
In anycase, she looks really rejuvanated.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

horse17 said:


> ^..I agree..there's something about Dorit...I think it's the fake accent....Lisa v needs to visit her hair stylist...it's funny, but I like Kyle with the lighter hair , but she needs to tone down the lipstick now...the deep colors seemed to work better with her darker hair..jmo


Lisa V's hair was looking particularly bad at Dorrit's party.
Have to add I funny seeing Lisa R ass-kiss Lisa V after her disasterous attempt last year to take down Lisa V.


----------



## susieserb

Jayne1 said:


> Is LisaV really a dog lover, or is she a dog lover of adorable dogs? Can't see her rescuing an ugly beast of dog.


I rescue cats (3) but Pomeranians are the ONLY dog I'll ever own.  If I can't have a Pom I'll have no dog at all, but that's just me.


----------



## limom

Dorit reminds me of Sheryl Lad.
Her husband is ugly in a British kind of way...
Her parents are lovely.
It is nice to have new blood....


----------



## TC1

The preview for next week of Erica saying "What do you mean you Americans...you're from Connecticut" was the highlight of this whole boring episode. The fact that Dorit clearly doesn't even drive (since she can't pull out of the driveway) makes me think the Bentley was just a 24 hour loaner for the show.


----------



## nastasja

I'm still unsure about Dorit, but her Bentley was sick. Both she and her husband look way past their stated age.


----------



## legaldiva

I was super blah after episode 1, but I think 2 had some teases that have me really intrigued. 
Last season, I really liked Erika.  I don't think that is going to last, and I think it's because her true nature and deep insecurity are about to be exposed by Dorit.  There was a scene last season where Erika's husband was extremely condescending and rude to her during a dinner with Lisa & Ken, and she just sat there and took the abuse ON NATIONAL TV.  I think Erika's marriage is a total sham, and in a scene last night where she was responding to Dorit's husband, it seemed almost obvious that Erika has some sort of burgeoning inferiority complex, especially with the statement about Americans aren't all stupid.

Lisa VP used to be my favorite, but this season so far she seems petty and past her prime.  WTF was up with her awful hair last night and the random high ponytail or was it a narrow backcomb?  Awful.  Her outfit was even worse.  That choker was hideous.

As for Dorit--I think she has some issues.  Her weird accent seems like a borderline issue.  As in, if she's not comfortable with who she really is and has to take on this bizarre international "Madonna-esque" persona.

Love Lisa Rinna & Eileen; they seem like the confident working professional women I want to see on RH (and why Atlanta is my fave right now).  They have good relationships with their husbands because they are equal.  They earn legit income, and don't need to cater to some idiot man.  It's nice to have that contrast with Lisa/Eileen (and even Lisa VP) against Kyle/Erika.


----------



## Sassys

Dorit's wedding


----------



## limom

Holy crap. That baby was going thru an akward phase.
That dude is an old looking 49. Booze and coke would do that to you...


----------



## Sassys

*Poor Little Rich Girl! ‘RHOBH’ Newbie Dorit Kemsley’s Hubby Claimed To Be $10M In Debt

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/dorit-kemsley-rhobh-husband-paul-kemsley-bankruptcy-filing/*


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> *Poor Little Rich Girl! ‘RHOBH’ Newbie Dorit Kemsley’s Hubby Claimed To Be $10M In Debt
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/dorit-kemsley-rhobh-husband-paul-kemsley-bankruptcy-filing/*


And yet, they live in J-Lo's old house.
Some people have no shame....


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> And yet, they live in J-Lo's old house.
> Some people have no shame....



I think she is lying about the house use to belong to Jennifer. Jennifer lived in Gwen Stefani's house for years (sold it to Gwen, when she got pregnant). After the twins she lived in Long Island and then they bought a compound in Hidden Hills. 

Yes, I love following celeb homes so don't judge me.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I think she is lying about the house use to belong to Jennifer. Jennifer lived in Gwen Stefani's house for years (sold it to Gwen, when she got pregnant). After the twins she lived in Long Island and then they bought a compound in Hidden Hills.
> 
> Yes, I love following celeb homes so don't judge me.


Yeah, it looked a bit modest for j-lo.
Maybe that is the house, she used for her staff....


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Yeah, it looked a bit modest for j-lo.
> Maybe that is the house, she used for her staff....



I just read the bankruptcy court papers. According to the papers, he claimed he was living in friend's apartments (Columbus Circle) and then was living with a girlfriend (I'm assuming Dorit, but she paid the rent). I wouldn't be surprised if the house is a rental.


----------



## TC1

If Boy George is the biggest talent you manage in 2016. I'm sure you'd hardly be living the lifestyle they're portraying.


----------



## Tropigal3

horse17 said:


> ^..I agree..there's something about Dorit...I think it's the fake accent....Lisa v needs to visit her hair stylist...it's funny, but I like Kyle with the lighter hair , but she needs to tone down the lipstick now...the deep colors seemed to work better with her darker hair..jmo



I can understand why people would call "fake" on her (or Madonna's) accent.  But I for one don't necessarily think it's fake.  I've dated several guys with accents and began noticing that I would catch myself saying a few words with their accent.  It was the most bizarre thing!  I think some of us are more prone to that than others.


----------



## cafecreme15

TC1 said:


> If Boy George is the biggest talent you manage in 2016. I'm sure you'd hardly be living the lifestyle they're portraying.


I've been thinking this as well! Not really sure how it's so lucrative.


----------



## limom

Dang. Fronting!
Does she have any business to promote?


----------



## MarieG

Did anyone notice how little Lisa R and her daughters each ate of the zucchini pasta they cooked??? About two spoonfuls each. No wonder they're all so skinny! 


Sent from my SM-G9200 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sassys

MarieG said:


> Did anyone notice how little Lisa R and her daughters each ate of the zucchini pasta they cooked??? About two spoonfuls each. No wonder they're all so skinny!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9200 using PurseForum mobile app



She had the nerve to say on WWHL "its hard to eat on TV," when Andy mentioned it. Uh, why is it hard to eat on TV; inquiring minds want to know; because I am at a loss as to why its so difficult.


----------



## MarieG

Sassys said:


> She had the nerve to say on WWHL "its hard to eat on TV," when Andy mentioned it. Uh, why is it hard to eat on TV; inquiring minds want to know; because I am at a loss as to why its so difficult.


It looked very eating disorder-ish to me to be honest. Her girls are so young - it's sad to see them eat so little... I remember Yo telling Gigi that she has to diet too. Unless my daughter ends up being overweight and unhappy I'm certainly not going to encourage her to diet. Ever. 

Sent from my SM-G9200 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## limom

Since the girls have decided to become models ( the standards are lower and lower nowadays)I can understand them watching their food intake.
It is my belief that Lisa has issues with food and body issues in general...
On the positive, I enjoy how honest she is, with regards on why she is even on the show.
It is purely commercial...
Her and harry seem like two very shrewd business minded individuals.
It is so nice not to have to deal with Yolanda anymore...

It bothered me that Vince wore Jeans come on now...
Eileen has the worst clothes and jewelry on the planet.
I can't decide if she is cheap or broke


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Since the girls have decided to become models ( the standards are lower and lower nowadays)I can understand them watching their food intake.
> It is my belief that Lisa has issues with food and body issues in general...
> On the positive, I enjoy how honest she is, with regards on why she is even on the show.
> It is purely commercial...
> Her and harry seem like two very shrewd business minded individuals.
> It is so nice not to have to deal with Yolanda anymore...
> 
> It bothered me that Vince wore Jeans come on now...
> *Eileen has the worst clothes and jewelry on the planet.
> I can't decide if she is cheap or broke*



YES!!! I think it is just simply she has no taste and thinks money should go on other things. They dress her for work and I am sure on her time, its all about casual clothes. Her handbags look like the bags the African guys sell on the streets here in NYC (especially the guy on 60th and Madison).


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> YES!!! I think it is just simply she has no taste and thinks money should go on other things. They dress her for work and I am sure on her time, its all about casual clothes. Her handbags look like the bags the African guys sell on the streets here in NYC (especially the guy on 60th and Madison).


Did u see her earrings last night?
Straight out of Claire circa 1990.
Come on now, it is a formal party.
And her husband refusing to wear a suit?
Tacky and entitled, a tool.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Did u see her earrings last night?
> Straight out of Claire circa 1990.
> Come on now, it is a formal party.
> And her husband refusing to wear a suit?
> Tacky and entitled, a tool.



Didn't notice the earrings. I mean her house decor is BEYOND tacky, so i don't expect much from her. I was done with her style of dressing, when she showed up with that denim jumpsuit and hat, looking like a cast member of the Beverly Hillbillies

I don't mind that her husband wore jeans that much. He did wear a jacket. I do mind that he wore ripped jeans.

I just can't get over Erika showing up in a t-shirt. I don't care if the Pope blessed it; she was DEAD wrong to come to a cocktail party like that.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> On wwhl, Kyle denied having had any job done. She said that it was contouring.
> It is a damned shame that women can never admit to the obvious.
> In anycase, she looks really rejuvanated.


I think it is a facelift.   Her face is slimmer, but her body isn't skinnier.  Her face has no sagging or droopiness and it doesn't look like fillers.  It looks rejuvenated, as you said.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I haven't seen any episode from the current season yet, but are these the outfits you are discussing?


----------



## Jayne1

susieserb said:


> I rescue cats (3) but Pomeranians are the ONLY dog I'll ever own.  If I can't have a Pom I'll have no dog at all, but that's just me.


Yes, but you don't go on TV talking about animal rescue, or start the Vanderpump Dog Foundation and only rescue the cutest ones you can find for yourself.  Rescuing ugly (and not in a so ugly, they're cute way) is for the little people.

Her dogs are so adorable, I wonder if she calls the pound and tells them to let her know when a cute and precious dog arrives... the way we call the store and ask our SA to let us know when that bag arrives in pink, or those heels come in our size.


----------



## Sassys

Sophie-Rose said:


> I haven't seen any episode from the current season yet, but are these the outfits you are discussing?
> 
> View attachment 3548389


yes. You can't tell from the picture, but Erika is only wearing a t-shirt that come to mid thigh. Basically she is wearing what most women wear to bed, when they sleep over a dudes house and wake up to make him breakfast in the morning.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sassys said:


> yes. You can't tell from the picture, but Erika is only wearing a t-shirt that come to mid thigh. Basically she is wearing what most women wear to bed, when they sleep over a dudes house and wake up to make him breakfast in the morning.



Yikes!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I feel like the line between 'regular' Erika and "Erika Jayne" are becoming increasingly blurry....


----------



## limom

Sophie-Rose said:


> I haven't seen any episode from the current season yet, but are these the outfits you are discussing?
> 
> View attachment 3548389


Yes mam


----------



## Deco

Tropigal3 said:


> I can understand why people would call "fake" on her (or Madonna's) accent.  But I for one don't necessarily think it's fake.  I've dated several guys with accents and began noticing that I would catch myself saying a few words with their accent.  It was the most bizarre thing!  I think some of us are more prone to that than others.


Yep, I'm a complete accent chameleon.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but you don't go on TV talking about animal rescue, or start the Vanderpump Dog Foundation and only rescue the cutest ones you can find for yourself.  Rescuing ugly (and not in a so ugly, they're cute way) is for the little people.
> 
> Her dogs are so adorable, I wonder if she calls the pound and tells them to let her know when a cute and precious dog arrives... the way we call the store and ask our SA to let us know when that bag arrives in pink, or those heels come in our size.


Yes and she also rescued the horse as well. 
(She rode like me, like a potato)
I don't mind that she rescues mostly pure breed cute dogs.
A lot of older pure breed dogs lament in shelters. 
So good for Lisa.


----------



## limom

Who wore it better?


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> View attachment 3548445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wore it better?



So sick of this "walk of shame look", that all the celebs are doing now. You wear just a t-shirt in your house or at the pool, not as clothes outside.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> So sick of this "walk of shame look", that all the celebs are doing now. You wear just a t-shirt in your house or at the pool, not as clothes outside.


I think it is an ok daytime look for Gigi, definitely not a party look.
Between her hair pinned with a thousand barrettes and that t-shirt too short, I thought Erika was not dressed for the event....
A lunch date yep, a formal event nope.


----------



## Bagisa

This is all I can think of when I see Lisa V's dreadful hair this season.


----------



## Jayne1

Deco said:


> Yep, I'm a complete accent chameleon.


Me too!


----------



## beekmanhill

Erika made sure we knew it was Moschino runway.   
I think Eileen made it clear in her earlier seasons that she doesn't spend money on bags or shoes.   I suppose she can borrow clothes from Y&R.  That red dress looked like an Ashley dress.  
Vanderpump looks terrible.   Is she not keeping up with her dermatalogical maintenance, or is it the dated hairstyle that ages her so much.   
I'm not getting much from the show.  It's pretty dull so far.  
Sorry but Rinna's daughter's don't look like models to me, but their name, social media and a good agent will probably get them some jobs.  If Rinna and her agression count for anything, we will see them on somebody's runway.


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> Erika made sure we knew it was Moschino runway.
> I think Eileen made it clear in her earlier seasons that she doesn't spend money on bags or shoes.   I suppose she can borrow clothes from Y&R.  That red dress looked like an Ashley dress.
> Vanderpump looks terrible.   Is she not keeping up with her dermatalogical maintenance, or is it the dated hairstyle that ages her so much.
> I'm not getting much from the show.  It's pretty dull so far.
> Sorry but Rinna's daughter's don't look like models to me, but their name, social media and a good agent will probably get them some jobs.  If Rinna and her agression count for anything, we will see them on somebody's runway.


Eileen  does not spend money on jewelry/clothes her house is a mess, her landscape non existent, they do not drive fancy cars..,
What on earth do they spend their money on???
They only have one son and don't even look like they travel.
I am all for spending wisely but crap you only live once...
She has like 10 jobs....


----------



## LaAgradecida

I get a major gay vibe from Dorit's husband.


----------



## Love Of My Life

limom said:


> Eileen  does not spend money on jewelry/clothes her house is a mess, her landscape non existent, they do not drive fancy cars..,
> What on earth do they spend their money on???
> They only have one son and don't even look like they travel.
> I am all for spending wisely but crap you only live once...
> She has like 10 jobs....




Think they like to gamble?????


----------



## bisousx

LaAgradecida said:


> I get a major gay vibe from Dorit's husband.



Right? Like I feel like he's buying her a Bentley to distract her from his secret romps. Idk why. Just get that feeling.


----------



## pjhm

Thought Lisa Vanderpump came off crude and snarky when she made that comment about Vince to Eileen. She holds a petty grudge way too long--I had more respect for Lisa before last night's episode, thought she could rise above the pettiness--but she can't........


----------



## pjhm

LaAgradecida said:


> I get a major gay vibe from Dorit's husband.


Well he's hetero enough to impregnate her with 2 kids-if he goes both ways, I have no idea. The only thing that seems odd to me is he's homely, bordering on ugly, and she's a babe.


----------



## LaAgradecida

bisousx said:


> Right? Like I feel like he's buying her a Bentley to distract her from his secret romps. Idk why. Just get that feeling.



Yes!!!! This, exactly!!!!


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Eileen  does not spend money on jewelry/clothes her house is a mess, her landscape non existent, they do not drive fancy cars..,
> What on earth do they spend their money on???
> They only have one son and don't even look like they travel.
> I am all for spending wisely but crap you only live once...
> She has like 10 jobs....



They have one done together but Vince has college age kids from previous marriage. They might be paying tuition and alimony.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

MarieG said:


> Did anyone notice how little Lisa R and her daughters each ate of the zucchini pasta they cooked??? About two spoonfuls each. No wonder they're all so skinny!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9200 using PurseForum mobile app



I sure did! The serving plate in its entirety was a diet portion! It's not even pasta. It's zucchini. I think what they ate had negative calories!!!!


----------



## bisousx

Imabeachgirl said:


> I sure did! The serving plate in its entirety was a diet portion! It's not even pasta. It's zucchini. I think what they ate had negative calories!!!!



Lol I used to make this at home.. when I was watching Lisa R and her daughters eat, I thought "that would taste so much better if it was mixed with real pasta" haha


----------



## caitlin1214

Lisa V shouldn't have made that crack about Eileen's husband when she was looking for him. 

That said, for two people claiming to be so okay and at peace with what happened regarding Lisa Vanderpump, Lisa R and Eileen sure do mention previous events a lot.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> Dorit's wedding
> 
> View attachment 3548224
> View attachment 3548225
> 
> View attachment 3548226


I'm sorry (not sorry), but that wedding picture is awful.  Dorit looks much older there.  She could audition for the new Golden Girls!


----------



## purseinsanity

beekmanhill said:


> Erika made sure we knew it was Moschino runway.
> I think Eileen made it clear in her earlier seasons that she doesn't spend money on bags or shoes.   I suppose she can borrow clothes from Y&R.  That red dress looked like an Ashley dress.
> Vanderpump looks terrible.   Is she not keeping up with her dermatalogical maintenance, or is it the dated hairstyle that ages her so much.
> I'm not getting much from the show.  It's pretty dull so far.
> Sorry but Rinna's daughter's don't look like models to me, but their name, social media and a good agent will probably get them some jobs.  If Rinna and her agression count for anything, we will see them on somebody's runway.


Her older daughter reminds me of Denise Richards.


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> Think they like to gamble?????





limom said:


> Eileen  does not spend money on jewelry/clothes her house is a mess, her landscape non existent, they do not drive fancy cars..,
> What on earth do they spend their money on???
> They only have one son and don't even look like they travel.
> I am all for spending wisely but crap you only live once...
> She has like 10 jobs....



I love their house, not to my taste but its refreshing not to see the usual LA decor.   And the fact that she just doesn't seem to know or care about shoes and bags is refreshing too.  It must take a lot of confidence in LA to not compete with the other women in clothing.   I loved that flashback scene from Y&R.  I used to watch it in those days and Eileen was a bombshell.  

Vince supposedly "spends" a lot on gambling.  Didn't that come up last season?  And all the soaps have reduced salaries enormously in the past five or six years because of dropping ratings.  Who knows how much they have.  But I think Eileen wouldn't spend on shoes or bags no matter how much she had.


----------



## beekmanhill

purseinsanity said:


> Her older daughter reminds me of Denise Richards.



I didn't see that.  They are both pretty girls but I don't see "model."  But they'll model.


----------



## ExBagHag

pjhm said:


> Well he's hetero enough to impregnate her with 2 kids-if he goes both ways, I have no idea. The only thing that seems odd to me is he's homely, bordering on ugly, and she's a babe.



He's got $$$.


----------



## beekmanhill

caitlin1214 said:


> Lisa V shouldn't have made that crack about Eileen's husband when she was looking for him.
> 
> That said, for two people claiming to be so okay and at peace with what happened regarding Lisa Vanderpump, Lisa R and Eileen sure do mention previous events a lot.



It must be producer driven.   That is what annoys me about the show, so much is set up by producers.  Doubt if Eileen gives a fig what LVP ever said to her.  
I'm going to tape Y&R today.   I hope Erika plays a role and does not do her "dance" routine.


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> I like Erika but I agree. She said it was Moschino. To me it doesn't matter if its Moschino or MoWalmart ... it is still a t-shirt!



She looked REALLY STUPID and out of place...seriously as if Erotica just rolled out of bed and then slipped on some heels and puffed up her hair.


----------



## susieserb

legaldiva said:


> I was super blah after episode 1, but I think 2 had some teases that have me really intrigued.
> Last season, I really liked Erika.  I don't think that is going to last, and I think it's because her true nature and deep insecurity are about to be exposed by Dorit.  There was a scene last season where Erika's husband was extremely condescending and rude to her during a dinner with Lisa & Ken, and she just sat there and took the abuse ON NATIONAL TV.  I think Erika's marriage is a total sham, and in a scene last night where she was responding to Dorit's husband, it seemed almost obvious that Erika has some sort of burgeoning inferiority complex, especially with the statement about Americans aren't all stupid.
> 
> Lisa VP used to be my favorite, but this season so far she seems petty and past her prime.  WTF was up with her awful hair last night and the random high ponytail or was it a narrow backcomb?  Awful.  Her outfit was even worse.  That choker was hideous.
> 
> As for Dorit--I think she has some issues.  Her weird accent seems like a borderline issue.  As in, if she's not comfortable with who she really is and has to take on this bizarre international "Madonna-esque" persona.
> 
> Love Lisa Rinna & Eileen; they seem like the confident working professional women I want to see on RH (and why Atlanta is my fave right now).  They have good relationships with their husbands because they are equal.  They earn legit income, and don't need to cater to some idiot man.  It's nice to have that contrast with Lisa/Eileen (and even Lisa VP) against Kyle/Erika.



I actually agree with everything penned here (especially the statements about my beloved soapies); very well put.


----------



## susieserb

limom said:


> Since the girls have decided to become models ( the standards are lower and lower nowadays)I can understand them watching their food intake.
> It is my belief that Lisa has issues with food and body issues in general...
> On the positive, I enjoy how honest she is, with regards on why she is even on the show.
> It is purely commercial...
> Her and harry seem like two very shrewd business minded individuals.
> It is so nice not to have to deal with Yolanda anymore...
> 
> It bothered me that Vince wore Jeans come on now...
> Eileen has the worst clothes and jewelry on the planet.
> I can't decide if she is cheap or broke


Not either; IMHO it's her WHOLE LIFE of soap opera dressing..I believe there's a difficulty in making the transition into the real world style wise.


----------



## susieserb

Tropigal3 said:


> I can understand why people would call "fake" on her (or Madonna's) accent.  But I for one don't necessarily think it's fake.  I've dated several guys with accents and began noticing that I would catch myself saying a few words with their accent.  It was the most bizarre thing!  I think some of us are more prone to that than others.


Hear Hear; I lived in South Africa for a year; changed the way I spoke _totally., t_ook about a month in the states to reverse my speech patterns.


----------



## susieserb

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but you don't go on TV talking about animal rescue, or start the Vanderpump Dog Foundation and only rescue the cutest ones you can find for yourself.  Rescuing ugly (and not in a so ugly, they're cute way) is for the little people.
> 
> Her dogs are so adorable, I wonder if she calls the pound and tells them to let her know when a cute and precious dog arrives... the way we call the store and ask our SA to let us know when that bag arrives in pink, or those heels come in our size.


Hard telling but at least she does "something" Honestly she doesn't have to do a darn thing?


----------



## Longchamp

purseinsanity said:


> I'm sorry (not sorry), but that wedding picture is awful.  Dorit looks much older there.  She could audition for the new Golden Girls!


+1.  Dress / hair/ total package looks like prom photos. 
Her husband reminds me of James Corden who I get gay vibes from also.


----------



## Longchamp

I follow Lisa R on IG. She's funny and creative. Her short videos of the backyard reseeding and gopher were a hoot. 
Her DD's  are cute but not model material.  But I find so many current models not worthy of high fashion. Guess their Mom got the publicity she needed for them before she was booted off the show.


----------



## lulilu

The hair extensions/wigs are just over the top.  The hair looks dull and frizzy, not healthy and shiny like Kyle's.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> The hair extensions/wigs are just over the top.  The hair looks dull and frizzy, not healthy and shiny like Kyle's.


Are you referring to VDP or Erika?
Or both?


----------



## sgj99

MarieG said:


> It looked very eating disorder-ish to me to be honest. Her girls are so young - it's sad to see them eat so little... I remember Yo telling Gigi that she has to diet too. Unless my daughter ends up being overweight and unhappy I'm certainly not going to encourage her to diet. Ever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9200 using PurseForum mobile app



Yolanda was all over Gigi about what she ate and what she needed to do to be a model.  I remember Gigi calling her from either a Horse Show or she was practicing for one and the poor girl told her mom she felt faint because she was hungry and Yo told her to eat an almond.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Didn't notice the earrings. I mean her house decor is BEYOND tacky, so i don't expect much from her. I was done with her style of dressing, when she showed up with that denim jumpsuit and hat, looking like a cast member of the Beverly Hillbillies
> 
> I don't mind that her husband wore jeans that much. He did wear a jacket. I do mind that he wore ripped jeans.
> 
> I just can't get over Erika showing up in a t-shirt. I don't care if the Pope blessed it; she was DEAD wrong to come to a cocktail party like that.



that t-shirt "dress" looked awful.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Are you referring to VDP or Erika?
> Or both?



both


----------



## cdtracing

Bagisa said:


> This is all I can think of when I see Lisa V's dreadful hair this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548459


 I'm dead!!!


----------



## cdtracing

limom said:


> Eileen  does not spend money on jewelry/clothes her house is a mess, her landscape non existent, they do not drive fancy cars..,
> What on earth do they spend their money on???
> They only have one son and don't even look like they travel.
> I am all for spending wisely but crap you only live once...
> She has like 10 jobs....



Vince likes to gamble.


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> Vince likes to gamble.


Right I forgot about the alleged gambling.
It is too bad for Eileen as she appears to be the main bread winner in that relationship.
I also read somewhere that since the show started she went thru an incredible amount of personal loss which includes father in law, sister, niece and mother.
I appreciate her professionalism thru out what must have been trying time.
I have to say that she looks phenomenal for a woman of a certain age....


----------



## bisousx

I can't wait until Erika calls Dorit out on her fake accent lmao.
Most of my friends, and myself, are first generation from immigrant parents. NONE of us developed an accent by proxy, especially catching one by dating a foreign man. Puhlease.

Erika's t-shirt was embarrassing, but I was surprised that she would bring a small Chanel gift to someone she just met. Must be nice, lol!

Kyle looks really refreshed and good. I think she's going to stay out of the drama this season, but we'll see.

I also love that Eileen is a normal, working class kind of actress. Even though her and Rinna are annoying AF, it's nice to see some sensibility on the show. I really hope that Eileen is still working at her age because she wants to, not because she's supporting her hubby's gambling habit.


----------



## junqueprincess

ExBagHag said:


> He's got $$$.



He was dead broke in 2010, said he had $100. Has other children from his 1st marriage. He filed for bankruptcy..


----------



## legaldiva

I don't understand the hype behind the Moschino t-shirt dress with the uterus logo. Unless you're so insecure you can't judge appropriate dress farther than the price tag.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Right I forgot about the alleged gambling.


I thought he was a professional poker player?


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> I can't wait until Erika calls Dorit out on her fake accent lmao.
> Most of my friends, and myself, are first generation from immigrant parents. NONE of us developed an accent by proxy, especially catching one by dating a foreign man. Puhlease.


I think it may depend on what country the first and second generation parents come from, assuming they still have their accent, but for some reason a British accent is so compelling and many just love it. I think I would unintentionally pick it up too.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> I think it may depend on what country the first and second generation parents come from, assuming they still have their accent, but for some reason a British accent is so compelling and many just love it. I think I would unintentionally pick it up too.



I think Dorit gets a lot of criticism, since the accent is her RHOBH catchphrase.
I guess this is similar to how some people feel strongly about plastic surgery and how phony a person is when they get something done.
This is how I feel about her accent. lol


----------



## limom

Didn't she say that she lived in Europe for a while?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

LaAgradecida said:


> I get a major gay vibe from Dorit's husband.



I finally caught up with season 7 and yes, definite gay-vibes!!! 
She's a beard & she knows it!!!!! 
Nothing wrong with that, as long as both parties know the deal... Although I always feel really sorry for anyone who needs to pretend to be something their not... Life's to short for that nonsense


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisousx said:


> I think Dorit gets a lot of criticism, since the accent is her RHOBH catchphrase.
> I guess this is similar to how some people feel strongly about plastic surgery and how phony a person is when they get something done.
> This is how I feel about her accent. lol


I don't believe her accent is fake - her parents are Israeli, she lived in Europe for a while, her husband is British - some people are sponges and pick up accents more easily than others.  That being said I do get a fake vibe from them - in terms of their lifestyle especially in light of his past bankruptcy.  I think they are trying to project a lifestyle and image that they can't afford.


----------



## caitlin1214

My dad is English and when I was a little girl, my family lived in England for two years (I was three when we were there and five when we left.) While there I picked up a slight accent.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sad to say that Vanderpump is losing her shine. I have always liked her and didn't mind her sharp edged humour - but....
She seems to be more about being petty and cruel, trying to disguise it as humour. She seems to spend more time trying to explain her unkind, mean comments are her british form of humour.
I know the ladies really had a go at her last season, and Vanderpump is not used to be at the receiving end, but it's not doing her image any favours, being so petty.
If anything, it's aging her - no one likes an old, tired shrew.
And Vanderpump's hair isn't helping with her look. She wore that hairstyle to the Studio 54 party, and although it looks bad, it was sort of acceptable to her outfit. She got some complements, and must have let it go to her head to think she should wear it that way again.
The years are catching up to Vanderpump and if she's smart, it's time to revamp her look.
I like her so much, I willing to give her a break, but if it continues.......

Like many, that tee-shirt, designer or not, was so out of place at the birthday party. I thought she had just come from a rehearsal or something and had a change of dress in her bag, not a birthday present.
And although it was a nice gift, bit tacky to want to mention it on the show.  Especially as she doesn't seem to really like Dorit. Nothing looks more tacky then blowing your own horn.


----------



## TC1

Erica had her guest spot on The Young & the Restless this week. She played a real estate agent, was pretty good actually!


----------



## Ajx

I'm in the middle of the second episode and I have to say LVP is ridiculous. She's acted like a petty, self-righteous, immature brat at the birthday parties. And I think that LR and Eileen are taking her attitude in stride. But seriously, LVP needs to get over herself. 

And the tshirt dress - It might have come straight from the runway but....it's an oversized tshirt.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Erica had her guest spot on The Young & the Restless this week. She played a real estate agent, was pretty good actually!



I DVR'd it and watched it.  She was excellent.   I haven't watched Y&R for ages so it was nice to catch up.  So many of the same actors are still on the show as when I watched it that I had no trouble following the story.  Erika was better than some of them.


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> Can't believe Eileen was still going on the "apology" or rather the lack there of from Lisa. I hope this doesn't get recycled for yet another season.  I thought it was nice of Lisa to offer her condolences to Eileen about her mother but uncalled for when Eileen asked if anyone had seen her husband and Lisa said she saw her husband in the corner up some women's skirt.  I know Lisa's humour can be barbed but that wasn't funny to me.
> Dorrit irritates me for some reason.
> So bored with Erika.
> Kyle I thought was looking good -  better than usual - did she have some work done?


Kyle definitely had a facelift.  Her skin is much tighter than previously.  It looks better now that is has relaxed some.


----------



## imgg

lulilu said:


> The hair extensions/wigs are just over the top.  The hair looks dull and frizzy, not healthy and shiny like Kyle's.


Kyle's hair is real. She has beautiful hair and it looks so much better shorter.


----------



## imgg

limom said:


> Eileen  does not spend money on jewelry/clothes her house is a mess, her landscape non existent, they do not drive fancy cars..,
> What on earth do they spend their money on???
> They only have one son and don't even look like they travel.
> I am all for spending wisely but crap you only live once...
> She has like 10 jobs....


Soap stars do not make much if you are comparing it to the LA lifestyle.  She probably makes more than the average soap star, but nothing compared to the money that is needed in Hollywood.

She is so used to being the star at Y&R and does not know how to handle being around other alpha females outside of her little bubble.


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but you don't go on TV talking about animal rescue, or start the Vanderpump Dog Foundation and only rescue the cutest ones you can find for yourself.  Rescuing ugly (and not in a so ugly, they're cute way) is for the little people.
> 
> Her dogs are so adorable, I wonder if she calls the pound and tells them to let her know when a cute and precious dog arrives... the way we call the store and ask our SA to let us know when that bag arrives in pink, or those heels come in our size.


LVP spends a lot of time rescuing dogs from being killed in China for their yearly dog eating festival.   I don't see anything wrong with her wanting to rescue dogs for others to adopt so the dogs are not killed, but keeping the ones she wants to see every day.  At least she is doing something and making the public aware this is going on.


----------



## DD101

rockhollow said:


> I'm sad to say that *Vanderpump is losing her shine. I have always liked her and didn't mind her sharp edged humour - but....
> She seems to be more about being petty and cruel, trying to disguise it as humour*. She seems to spend more time trying to explain her unkind, mean comments are her british form of humour.
> I know the ladies really had a go at her last season, and *Vanderpump is not used to be at the receiving end, but it's not doing her image any favours, being so petty.
> If anything, it's aging her - no one likes an old, tired shrew.*
> And *Vanderpump's hair isn't helping with her look. She wore that hairstyle to the Studio 54 party, and although it looks bad, it was sort of acceptable to her outfit. She got some complements, and must have let it go to her head to think she should wear it that way again.
> The years are catching up to Vanderpump and if she's smart, it's time to revamp her look.*
> I like her so much, I willing to give her a break, but if it continues.......
> 
> Like many, that tee-shirt, designer or not, was so out of place at the birthday party. I thought she had just come from a rehearsal or something and had a change of dress in her bag, not a birthday present.
> And although it was a nice gift, bit tacky to want to mention it on the show.  Especially as she doesn't seem to really like Dorit. Nothing looks more tacky then blowing your own horn.



I agree with what I bolded in pink 100000%! Lisa is in need of a major makeover/overhaul.. ....both looks wise and attitude She always dressed a bit on the matronly side and I always felt it aged her. But now her face/skin is really starting to show the years.....her hair just looks silly. I remember her on the very first season - she didn't wear any hair extensions, but for the 2nd season till now - she piles them on and her hair looks awful. Does she not have a mirror or a friend to tell her the truth?

To me, Lisa is loosing her "place" on this show. She was the "grande dame"....but no longer.

As for Erika's T shirt dress, I thought she looked cute. Sure everyone else was dressed differently. But oh well, she wore what she wanted to.....good for her. I like her. It's not as if she attended a solemn event dressed like that.


----------



## Tivo

I love Lisa V. I'll never tire of her and think she will always be the grand Dame of this show. I'm not blind to her flaws and shenanigans...I see right through her, but it doesn't lessen my affinity for her. 

That said, she is being petty boots. But guess what? I don't blame her one bit. I can't stand Lisa Rinna. Eileen also annoys me now.
She's on a reality show trying to act above it all. Sweetheart you're a fame ho too. And likely in need of a check. So have several seats, and thank LVP for helping give you a storyline.

Also LVP's look is quite tired now and she's showing her age.
Time to chop that hair into a sleek bob and switch to slightly darker shades of pink and purple in her wardrobe. Perhaps she's insecure about getting older? Something is off with her this season, as if her confidence is shaken.

Kyle looks amazing. What has she had done?
Facelift? It doesn't look like fillers. She looks reborn.

Ericka is still beautiful to me. That t-shirt was tacky, tho. 

I was enjoying Dorit and her husband's over the top displays...until I read this thread. Are they pulling a Tamra/Simon? They seemed to be living quite the life of luxury. But if this is all a front then that fake accent is going to really grate my nerves. Because I'm going to see it as part of a phony dog and pony show.

Lisa Rinna needs to go. She is so unlikable. And Eileen bores me. 

Love the focus on the luxury this season.


----------



## DD101

LVP's confidence does seem to be shaken, you've hit the nail on the head with that comment.

Kyle never looked better.....I also wonder what she had done.  if I find out, I'd run out and get it too, LOL!!!

I'm also over Rinna and Eileen.  Dorit.....time will tell.  Looking forward to "meeting" Eden Sassoon!


----------



## Tropigal3

Tivo said:


> I can't stand Lisa Rinna. Eileen also annoys me now.  She's on a reality show trying to act above it all. Sweetheart you're a fame ho too. And likely in need of a check. So have several seats, and thank LVP for helping give you a storyline.
> 
> Also LVP's look is quite tired now and she's showing her age.
> Time to chop that hair into a sleek bob and switch to slightly darker shades of pink and purple in her wardrobe. Perhaps she's insecure about getting older? Something is off with her this season, as if her confidence is shaken.
> 
> Kyle looks amazing. What has she had done?
> Facelift? It doesn't look like fillers. She looks reborn.



LR and Eileen seem to be using their acting skills to amp up the drama.  I mean that's what the show is all about, the more drama, the more shocked viewers.  I bet Andy just eats it all up.  I'm sure the producers love stirring the pot and remind all the ladies about past transgressions of others.  I still like both of them but yeah, they can be annoying as well.  I mean when Eileen told LVP she thought the apology was for what was said about the affair, sheesh.  Get over it already.

I don't know, I don't think Kyle has gone under the knife just yet.  There are many non-invasive options that can work miracles on the skin...I speak from experience, hehehe.  Seriously, it's AMAZING!


----------



## Bagisa

The dress code to Dorit's party was "stunning". It's vague and open to interpretation. I don't see a faux pas with the tshirt dress, esp since Erika was still recovering from food poisoning.


----------



## Sassys

Bagisa said:


> The dress code to Dorit's party was "stunning". It's vague and open to interpretation. I don't see a faux pas with the tshirt dress, esp since Erika was still recovering from food poisoning.



Confused. So, food poisoning means you can't finish getting dressed? If she had the energy to put the tshirt on; she could use the same energy to put a real dress on. T-shirt and dress are both one item to pull over your head.


----------



## susieserb

imgg said:


> Kyle's hair is real. She has beautiful hair and it looks so much better shorter.


I personally think she got rid of her harsh heavy extensions and now what we're seeing is Kyle's 'real' hair.


----------



## Sassys

susieserb said:


> I personally think she got rid of her harsh heavy extensions and now what we're seeing is Kyle's 'real' hair.



Kyles hair is real. Plenty of times on WWHL she has proved it was real.


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> LVP spends a lot of time rescuing dogs from being killed in China for their yearly dog eating festival.   I don't see anything wrong with her wanting to rescue dogs for others to adopt so the dogs are not killed, but keeping the ones she wants to see every day.  At least she is doing something and making the public aware this is going on.


I completely agree... it's wonderful she's trying to stop the unstoppable in China.  I hope she focuses on South Korea next.

My original point was, that although she fights for dog rescue, it's only the cutest, most cuddly and adorable ones that are allowed in her door.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Confused. So, food poisoning means you can't finish getting dressed? If *she had the energy to put the tshirt on; she could use the same energy to put a real dress on. *T-shirt and dress are both one item to pull over your head.


Especially since she doesn't dress herself.  lol


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> I completely agree... it's wonderful she's trying to stop the unstoppable in China.  I hope she focuses on South Korea next.
> 
> My original point was, that although she fights for dog rescue, it's only the cutest, most cuddly and adorable ones that are allowed in her door.


I also hope she or someone will focus on cats too.   It's terrible what they do to them.


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> I personally think she got rid of her harsh heavy extensions and now what we're seeing is Kyle's 'real' hair.


Agree with Sassy, I think its real too.  Her hair is the same fullness as before, just shorter.


----------



## lulilu

imgg said:


> Kyle's hair is real. She has beautiful hair and it looks so much better shorter.



I agree it is real, I must not have been clear.  I was comparing her beautiful hair to those dry looking extensions Lisa V and Erika wear.


----------



## TC1

imgg said:


> Kyle's hair is real. She has beautiful hair and it looks so much better shorter.


She told Andy Cohen that she wears hair pieces at times to make her hair look thicker because she wants to grow it out again. He asked her about it on his Instagram Story.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> She told Andy Cohen that she wears hair pieces at times to make her hair look thicker because she wants to grow it out again. He asked her about it on his Instagram Story.



It might have gotten damaged because of constant wear and tear from shooting, but season 1 when she first came on the scene was all her hair.


----------



## Prettyn

Tropigal3 said:


> LR and Eileen seem to be using their acting skills to amp up the drama.  I mean that's what the show is all about, the more drama, the more shocked viewers.  I bet Andy just eats it all up.  I'm sure the producers love stirring the pot and remind all the ladies about past transgressions of others.  I still like both of them but yeah, they can be annoying as well.  I mean when Eileen told LVP she thought the apology was for what was said about the affair, sheesh.  Get over it already.
> 
> I don't know, I don't think Kyle has gone under the knife just yet.  There are many non-invasive options that can work miracles on the skin...I speak from experience, hehehe.  Seriously, it's AMAZING!


Please share the non -invasive procedures.


----------



## caitlin1214

Bagisa said:


> The dress code to Dorit's party was "stunning". It's vague and open to interpretation. I don't see a faux pas with the tshirt dress, esp since Erika was still recovering from food poisoning.


Agreed. If the party had a set theme, or the invite said "black tie" or "business casual",  people would know what that meant. Stunning is too open-ended. Maybe that Moschino dress was stunning to her.


----------



## Bagisa

Sassys said:


> Confused. So, food poisoning means you can't finish getting dressed? If she had the energy to put the tshirt on; she could use the same energy to put a real dress on. T-shirt and dress are both one item to pull over your head.



Have you had food poisoning before? I have, and it's not pretty. Even after the bug passes, you feel physically drained. The last thing you want to do is wear a tight fitting dress and spanx that cuts off your circulation. 

And LMAO at comparing the comfort of wearing a tshirt vs itty bitty LA cocktail dress. C'mon....


----------



## Bagisa

And let's remember that this is a TV show and that guests were participating and acting in a TV production, and not a real party. Erika prob wanted to take the night off to recuperate, but was forced by production to be at work that night.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Lisa V.'s behavior is epitomizing the woman I have always believed her to be. 

Sorry Erika, love you, but the "it was on the runway" comment does not excuse your fashion faux pas.


----------



## imgg

^ All the women have a nasty side to them.


----------



## imgg

Tropigal3 said:


> LR and Eileen seem to be using their acting skills to amp up the drama.  I mean that's what the show is all about, the more drama, the more shocked viewers.  I bet Andy just eats it all up.  I'm sure the producers love stirring the pot and remind all the ladies about past transgressions of others.  I still like both of them but yeah, they can be annoying as well.  I mean when Eileen told LVP she thought the apology was for what was said about the affair, sheesh.  Get over it already.
> 
> *I don't know, I don't think Kyle has gone under the knife just yet.  There are many non-invasive options that can work miracles on the skin...I speak from experience, hehehe*.  Seriously, it's AMAZING!


  Nothing non-invasive can remove skin and pull your face up.  Kyle is no stranger to plastic surgery.  She has had the works-facelift, eyelift,nose, lipo, breast lift.  She has access to the best surgeons and I can guarantee you the plastic surgeons in LA (and elsewhere) are not living in their million dollar homes by performing non-invasive options.

Kyle had her facelift at the end of last season and it was quite noticeable and subtle at the same time.  She wore her hair back once and you could see where her skin was pulled.  It's no big deal really, she was the perfect candidate and her surgeon executed the surgery with precision.  Eileen may have had non-invasive options after last season, possibly a facelift (I would have to see side to side footage)  I still see laxity in her skin at times, so I am thinking she had some lasers and fillers.


----------



## ExBagHag

I totally agree with above ^^.  Kyle most definitely had surgery.  You mean to tell me someone her age, with money, previous work and exposure on television -- would choose NOT to have surgery?  She looks great.  She had surgery.  Good surgery.  It's very clear to me.


----------



## Tivo

I don't recall Lynn from RHOC's facelift looking as good as Kyle's. Was it?


----------



## rockhollow

I think that Erika is looking a bit thick this season, maybe hiding it under that tee-shirt?

I've said it before, and still feel that Eileen is used to being the 'queen bee' and just not good with another dominate woman - Vanderpump.
Bit much to be still harping about something Vanderpump said 2 years ago. Of course now, she'll be on about the jab from Lisa about Vince being under some girls skirt - which I thought was a bit low and petty of Lisa to make.

I'm not crazy about Rinna either, but give her credit about being a team player. She knows the game, and has moved on from her disagreement with Vanderpump. I can see the two of them becoming friendly again on the show. She's able to take the jabs from her and not let them affect her.


----------



## lucywife

DD101 said:


> LVP's confidence does seem to be shaken, you've hit the nail on the head with that comment.
> 
> Kyle never looked better.....I also wonder what she had done.  if I find out, I'd run out and get it too, LOL!!!
> 
> I'm also over Rinna and Eileen.  Dorit.....time will tell.  Looking forward to "meeting" Eden Sassoon!



I love that name-Eden.
Something is sketchy about Dorit and husband. A bit too much of showing off from the get go.
Kyle definitely looks younger and I like her new hair color and styling better. All the others seem not to change at all, except LR Is more dried up than before, her face scares me.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I like LVP and think Eileen got what she had coming. To me LVP is funny and I don't think she gives a &$;/ until it gets to the point where it's just too much to take from the others. Kyle really does look great this season.


----------



## Jayne1

lucywife said:


> LR Is more dried up than before, her face scares me.


Agree -- Sometimes a woman needs a few extra pounds to not look so emaciated in the face.


----------



## legaldiva

So maybe Dorits husband is actually Boy George's lover, which explains why he is a permanent house guest? Or maybe her husband is just bi? They have two kids ...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ there are other ways to get pregnant that don't involve intercourse


----------



## susieserb

Tivo said:


> I love Lisa V. I'll never tire of her and think she will always be the grand Dame of this show. I'm not blind to her flaws and shenanigans...I see right through her, but it doesn't lessen my affinity for her.
> 
> That said, she is being petty boots. But guess what? I don't blame her one bit. I can't stand Lisa Rinna. Eileen also annoys me now.
> She's on a reality show trying to act above it all. Sweetheart you're a fame ho too. And likely in need of a check. So have several seats, and thank LVP for helping give you a storyline.
> 
> Also LVP's look is quite tired now and she's showing her age.
> Time to chop that hair into a sleek bob and switch to slightly darker shades of pink and purple in her wardrobe. Perhaps she's insecure about getting older? Something is off with her this season, as if her confidence is shaken.
> 
> Kyle looks amazing. What has she had done?
> Facelift? It doesn't look like fillers. She looks reborn.
> 
> Ericka is still beautiful to me. That t-shirt was tacky, tho.
> 
> I was enjoying Dorit and her husband's over the top displays...until I read this thread. Are they pulling a Tamra/Simon? They seemed to be living quite the life of luxury. But if this is all a front then that fake accent is going to really grate my nerves. Because I'm going to see it as part of a phony dog and pony show.
> 
> Lisa Rinna needs to go. She is so unlikable. And Eileen bores me.
> 
> Love the focus on the luxury this season.



Truly enjoyed your post; i agree with 90% of what you wrote but like i stated before I adore my soapies.  Looking at them is fun for me


----------



## susieserb

lulilu said:


> I agree it is real, I must not have been clear.  I was comparing her beautiful hair to those dry looking extensions Lisa V and Erika wear.


Absolutely, this season Kyle is going au naturale with her locks IOW gone are those dark, heavy stale extensions.


----------



## susieserb

Sassys said:


> Kyles hair is real. Plenty of times on WWHL she has proved it was real.


Not buying it.  These locks move, are thinner.  The hair she's sporting now is radically different then the hair of yore (which BTW looked like fake Kardashian hair, Kim in general...and now Kylie).


----------



## Jayne1

But Kyle always had thick, long hair, why would she ruin it with extensions?


----------



## andral5

legaldiva said:


> So maybe Dorits husband is actually Boy George's lover, which explains why he is a permanent house guest? Or maybe her husband is just bi? They have two kids ...


My thoughts exactly. Both.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> But Kyle always had thick, long hair, why would she ruin it with extensions?



Doesn't hair thin out when you get older? Mine is getting thinner each year


----------



## bisousx

legaldiva said:


> So maybe Dorits husband is actually Boy George's lover, which explains why he is a permanent house guest? Or maybe her husband is just bi? They have two kids ...



I think he's bi. He's way too rich and in the wrong industry to have to pretend to be straight.


----------



## imgg

I don't think Kyle wears extensions.  Those are pretty easy to detect and Kyle's hair looks the same as before just shorter and a lighter color.  Here is an article where she states she does not wear extensions.  http://www.allure.com/story/kyle-richards-beauty-routine-shiny-hair-secret

She apparently said according to someone who posted here she only had a nose job and that is definitely a lie, but I feel its none of anyone's business what someone has or has not had, unless they want to share.


----------



## lucywife

imgg said:


> but I feel its none of anyone's business what someone has or has not had, unless they want to share.


 agree. I don't understand the obsession with whether of not she wears extensions either.


----------



## imgg

lucywife said:


> agree. I don't understand the obsession with whether of not she wears extensions either.


LOL!  I was thinking the same thing as I was typing.  Am I really spending time debating this?!


----------



## labelwhore04

Is it just me or does Dorit look like a prettier version of Taylor?


----------



## pjhm

labelwhore04 said:


> Is it just me or does Dorit look like a prettier version of Taylor?



I think it's just you!!


----------



## pjhm

Dorit is pretty can't say Taylor is! Jmho


----------



## susieserb

Jayne1 said:


> But Kyle always had thick, long hair, why would she ruin it with extensions?


Age


----------



## buzzytoes

imgg said:


> I don't think Kyle wears extensions.  Those are pretty easy to detect and Kyle's hair looks the same as before just shorter and a lighter color.  Here is an article where she states she does not wear extensions.  http://www.allure.com/story/kyle-richards-beauty-routine-shiny-hair-secret
> 
> She apparently said according to someone who posted here she only had a nose job and that is definitely a lie, but I feel its none of anyone's business what someone has or has not had, unless they want to share.



I think she wears them sometimes, but not necessarily when she is not on camera. She was on WWHL a few weeks back and one of the viewers asked if it was her real hair and she answered "it's mostly mine." I took that to mean that she probably just had a few clip-ins, and not actual bead or sew-in extensions.


----------



## imgg

buzzytoes said:


> I think she wears them sometimes, but not necessarily when she is not on camera. She was on WWHL a few weeks back and one of the viewers asked if it was her real hair and she answered "it's mostly mine." I took that to mean that she probably just had a few clip-ins, and not actual bead or sew-in extensions.


Are you referring to the one she was on with Caroline from Ladies of London?  I watched that episode as well and do not recall anything about extensions.  Are you sure you are not mixing her up with someone else or possible misheard?


----------



## TC1

^^ I know you weren't asking me, as I didn't see the WWHL, but I did see Andy Cohen ask her about her hair on his Instagram Story while they were taking a break from filming . That's when she said she was wearing some hair pieces as she was growing her hair out (I posted this about 5 pages back) I honestly didn't know it would become such a hot topic.


----------



## TC1

PK going on about Erica and seeing up her short skirt *rolleyes* "I'm a straight male"...seems to be protesting too much.


----------



## susieserb

buzzytoes said:


> I think she wears them sometimes, but not necessarily when she is not on camera. She was on WWHL a few weeks back and one of the viewers asked if it was her real hair and she answered "it's mostly mine." I took that to mean that she probably just had a few clip-ins, and not actual bead or sew-in extensions.


ITA


----------



## susieserb

This I'm sure is only me but Delilah reminds me of a prettier version of Tiffany ***** (who also modeled..eye roll)...Don't get me wrong I like Tiffany I just don't see her as a model like her mother Marla.


----------



## bisousx

Delilah looks pretty with the blonde hair. I think she'd be a cute model for something like American Eagle or whatever the equivalent of the all American brand these days. 

I have to wonder why Lisa Rinna would mess with Yo if she really wanted her daughters to model. If I wanted to support my daughter, I would've cosied up to Yo and tried to create a friendship between the daughters. It was obvious from seasons ago that Gigi/Bella would become famous models and it wouldn't hurt to be in their circle.


----------



## lucywife

bisousx said:


> Delilah looks pretty with the blonde hair. I think she'd be a cute model for something like American Eagle or whatever the equivalent of the all American brand these days.
> 
> I have to wonder why Lisa Rinna would mess with Yo if she really wanted her daughters to model. If I wanted to support my daughter, I would've cosied up to Yo and tried to create a friendship between the daughters. It was obvious from seasons ago that Gigi/Bella would become famous models and it wouldn't hurt to be in their circle.


you give Lisa R too much credit.


----------



## limom

At 5 feet six, she is simply not model material.
I think that both girls are really cute but perhaps could go into acting/being an insta/youtube personality.
That is where the money is nowadays.
That flashing business was stupid. I think Thierry Mugler would have prefer if Erika wore some underwears. That is why G strings were invented for.
PK is gay as the day is long....
When is the Sassoon girl making her entrance?
It is getting repetitive.
Hublot watch?
Really Lisa?
Wow, Eileen lost so many family members. Creepy.


----------



## horse17

labelwhore04 said:


> Is it just me or does Dorit look like a prettier version of Taylor?


I think her personality is similar to Taylor


----------



## horse17

I know most will disagree, but to me Kyle looks the same..yes,  her hair is lighter and a little layered, but to me it doesn't look like she had a facelift ...I think her skin just looks better..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> At 5 feet six, she is simply not model material.
> I think that both girls are really cute but perhaps could go into acting/being an insta/youtube personality.
> That is where the money is nowadays.
> That flashing business was stupid. I think Thierry Mugler would have prefer if Erika wore some underwears. That is why G strings were invented for.
> PK is gay as the day is long....
> When is the Sassoon girl making her entrance?
> It is getting repetitive.
> Hublot watch?
> Really Lisa?
> Wow, Eileen lost so many family members. Creepy.




Both girls are cute but they are not models, especially Delilah.  I actually think her younger sister is prettier and taller and between the two of them would have the better chance of being a model.  But I personally don't understand why any mother would want to push their girls into modelling.  I think its such a hard industry on young women.  I don't like Kyle but I give her credit, she doesn't seem to be pushing her older daughters into modeling/acting. Refreshing to see one actually attending college!! 

I think everyone would prefer if Erika wore some underwear.  

I don't think PK is  gay -  he had this creepy old man leer in his eyes when he got flashed by Erika.   

I think Ken also got flashed but his shudder and a look of disgust on his face was priceless (or maybe it was just the thought of Erika going pantiless...)

I don't think Eileen has a lost an unusual number of family members-  this happened over a period of several years - and we don't know the exact causes of death of everyone.  She's also at a time of her life when parents start dying of old age and health issues start to creep up in a lot of people - I'm 52 and I could through a list of people of family/friends who have died or  become seriously ill.  I think she is exagerating to some degree. I get the sense she isn't happy and really doesn't know what to do with herself.   I do feel for her though losing her mother to dementia. My grandmother has dementia and it is tough to see someone you love literally lose their mind.


----------



## horse17

So, where exactly does Erika perform?......this really is a lot of work for her.....I just don't get it...


----------



## Erum7860

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't like Kyle but I give her credit, she doesn't seem to be pushing her older daughters into modeling/acting. Refreshing to see one actually attending college!! .




Kyle's eldest daughter Farah also got her college degree (graduated from Berkeley I believe)...her grad party was filmed and on the the show in Season 2 I think?! They were upset the Hilton's didn't attend. 

I really like Kyle and Mauricio. They play hard but work hard as well. The older girls aren't spoiled or entitled.


----------



## Bagisa

I can't believe the major drama in two consecutive episodes revolves around Erika's choice of clothing. Clothing! Looks to be a boring season ahead.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> Both girls are cute but they are not models, especially Delilah.  I actually think her younger sister is prettier and taller and between the two of them would have the better chance of being a model.  But I personally don't understand why any mother would want to push their girls into modelling.  I think its such a hard industry on young women.  I don't like Kyle but I give her credit, she doesn't seem to be pushing her older daughters into modeling/acting. Refreshing to see one actually attending college!!
> 
> I think everyone would prefer if Erika wore some underwear.
> 
> I don't think PK is  gay -  he had this creepy old man leer in his eyes when he got flashed by Erika.
> 
> I think Ken also got flashed but his shudder and a look of disgust on his face was priceless (or maybe it was just the thought of Erika going pantiless...)
> 
> I don't think Eileen has a lost an unusual number of family members-  this happened over a period of several years - and we don't know the exact causes of death of everyone.  She's also at a time of her life when parents start dying of old age and health issues start to creep up in a lot of people - I'm 52 and I could through a list of people of family/friends who have died or  become seriously ill.  I think she is exagerating to some degree. I get the sense she isn't happy and really doesn't know what to do with herself.   I do feel for her though losing her mother to dementia. My grandmother has dementia and it is tough to see someone you love literally lose their mind.


I don't know losing a brother, a sister and a niece in such a small amount of time is a lot to me.
Her mother and father in law while sad is more in the order of things.
Did I misunderstand?


----------



## Bagisa

If you're in your 40s/early 50s, losing two sisters, a brother in law, and a niece is a lot to handle. They died fairly young.


----------



## horse17

I liked  when Erika called out Dorit on being from CT.....


----------



## GoGlam

Not sure if I heard incorrectly but I think Dorit said "Americans" not "you Americans." There's a big difference--the former doesn't warrant that kind of response from Erika.

To me, Erika comes off as insecure.  She's not "an enigma wrapped in a riddle and cash."  She's simply someone that gets easily offended and is insecure so hides it below layers and layers of cold behavior and "glam."


----------



## limom

Yes, Erika is getting the bad edit this year.
Why is she so aggressive toward Dorit?


----------



## bisousx

GoGlam said:


> Not sure if I heard incorrectly but I think Dorit said "Americans" not "you Americans." There's a big difference--the former doesn't warrant that kind of response from Erika.
> 
> To me, Erika comes off as insecure.  She's not "an enigma wrapped in a riddle and cash."  She's simply someone that gets easily offended and is insecure so hides it below layers and layers of cold behavior and "glam."



To me, it's not because Erika is insecure, it just gets really old when people are self loathing. Compounded by the fact that Dorit fakes a British accent and in the other episode, her hubby is explaining the English word "banter" like we all don't use the same word , it's gotta be obnoxious to be around an American who makes it obvious being American isn't good enough. I don't blame Erika for her exasperation.


----------



## bisousx

Not gonna lie though, I'd be annoyed if my hubby was looking at someone's snatch all day! LMAO.. it's going to get petty real quick


----------



## Glitterandstuds

What did Erika do before she married money??? Because her "better than you"  "Fashion diva" attitude is so DAMN FAKE


----------



## imgg

Tivo said:


> I don't recall Lynn from RHOC's facelift looking as good as Kyle's. Was it?


I think Lynn looked pretty good, but was a lot more "done".  She definitely looked much younger than previously.


----------



## imgg

Glitterandstuds said:


> What did Erika do before she married money??? Because her "better than you"  "Fashion diva" attitude is so DAMN FAKE


Wasn't she a stripper? I thoughts that's how she met her husband? Or am I thinking of Anna Nicole?


----------



## DiorT

Lisa mentioned a few times in last two episodes how her new dog came from a pound.  Idk....not buying it.  That dog in a pound??  Guess she carries this new one and Ken gets Giggy.


----------



## horse17

imgg said:


> Wasn't she a stripper? I thoughts that's how she met her husband? Or am I thinking of Anna Nicole?


I thought she was a cocktail waitress..?


----------



## horse17

I thought kyles daughter looked cute and was acting sweet......lisa daughters look like they are spoiled


----------



## TC1

When that dog sneezed all over the counter at Hublot and the poor sales lady's arm???. Effing gross. You could see her trying to discreetly wipe her arm off. "is it okay if he sits on the counter?". Of course the sales lady isn't going to say no...but leave your fricken dog at home if you're out shopping.


----------



## Bagisa

DiorT said:


> Lisa mentioned a few times in last two episodes how her new dog came from a pound.  Idk....not buying it.  That dog in a pound??  Guess she carries this new one and Ken gets Giggy.



I saw a gorgeous labradoodle at my local shelter a few months ago. Guess the owner paid $$$$ but couldn't keep it for whatever reason. It happens. Esp when the owners become parents.


----------



## GoGlam

Glitterandstuds said:


> What did Erika do before she married money??? Because her "better than you"  "Fashion diva" attitude is so DAMN FAKE



YES


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> To me, it's not because Erika is insecure, it just gets really old when people are self loathing. Compounded by the fact that Dorit fakes a British accent and in the other episode, her hubby is explaining the English word "banter" like we all don't use the same word , it's gotta be obnoxious to be around an American who makes it obvious being American isn't good enough. I don't blame Erika for her exasperation.


I agree that it is bull crap that PK has that condenscending attitude toward Americans in
America however I still do not understand why Erika is so mad at Dorit as she only met her twice.
Did she run a background check on their fake azzes and came out swinging at the gate?
I don't see Erika being threatened or jealous of Dorit.
Of what?


----------



## chowlover2

DiorT said:


> Lisa mentioned a few times in last two episodes how her new dog came from a pound.  Idk....not buying it.  That dog in a pound??  Guess she carries this new one and Ken gets Giggy.


Lots of pure breeds in the pound. i work with Chow Rescue and there are tons. California and Texas are the 2 worst for Chows. I really wish people would get in touch with a breed specific rescue. Anything from puppies to 14 yr old dogs who they don't want to care for anymore. Sad for all dogs, not just pure breeds.


----------



## chowlover2

Glitterandstuds said:


> What did Erika do before she married money??? Because her "better than you"  "Fashion diva" attitude is so DAMN FAKE


Wasn't she a waitress? And Mr Girardi always sat in her section???


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> I agree that it is bull crap that PK has that condenscending attitude toward Americans in
> America however I still do not understand why Erika is so mad at Dorit as she only met her twice.
> Did she run a background check on their fake azzes and came out swinging at the gate?
> I don't see Erika being threatened or jealous of Dorit.
> Of what?



Who knows. Erika's just saying what many of us would want to say but are too polite.
Edit: The producers do whisper in their ears about smack talking so maybe she's riled up.
Either way, I think we're in for a good messy season again. Dorit is pissed that PK was staring at the goods and understandly so.. I'd probably slap mine once I saw the look on his face on national TV hahaha


----------



## purseinsanity

beekmanhill said:


> I didn't see that.  They are both pretty girls but I don't see "model."  But they'll model.


I agree.  They're pretty, but nothing striking about them IMO.  But, like you said, they'll model.  Two famous parents often open doors, "organic" or synthetic.


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> Wasn't she a waitress? And Mr Girardi always sat in her section???


Yep!


----------



## purseinsanity

Longchamp said:


> +1.  Dress / hair/ total package looks like prom photos.
> Her husband reminds me of James Corden who I get gay vibes from also.


Yes!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> I can't wait until Erika calls Dorit out on her fake accent lmao.
> Most of my friends, and myself, are first generation from immigrant parents. NONE of us developed an accent by proxy, especially catching one by dating a foreign man. Puhlease.
> 
> Erika's t-shirt was embarrassing, but I was surprised that she would bring a small Chanel gift to someone she just met. Must be nice, lol!
> 
> Kyle looks really refreshed and good. I think she's going to stay out of the drama this season, but we'll see.
> 
> I also love that Eileen is a normal, working class kind of actress. Even though her and Rinna are annoying AF, it's nice to see some sensibility on the show. I really hope that Eileen is still working at her age because she wants to, not because she's supporting her hubby's gambling habit.


Well said on all counts!  

I can understand growing up in a different country and developing an accent, or saying some words differently over time, but to sound completely different I think is a more conscious thing .  My parents immigrated to the US in their early 20s, and there is no doubt where they are from, even after living here for 40 years!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sophie-Rose said:


> I finally caught up with season 7 and yes, definite gay-vibes!!!
> She's a beard & she knows it!!!!!
> Nothing wrong with that, as long as both parties know the deal... Although I always feel really sorry for anyone who needs to pretend to be something their not... Life's to short for that nonsense


I think he's "managing" Boy George in more ways than one!


----------



## purseinsanity

Erum7860 said:


> Kyle's eldest daughter Farah also got her college degree (graduated from Berkeley I believe)...her grad party was filmed and on the the show in Season 2 I think?! They were upset the Hilton's didn't attend.
> 
> I really like Kyle and Mauricio. They play hard but work hard as well. The older girls aren't spoiled or entitled.


She graduated from USC.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> I don't know losing a brother, a sister and a niece in such a small amount of time is a lot to me.
> Her mother and father in law while sad is more in the order of things.
> Did I misunderstand?


She gave the timelines and it seemed like a lot to me too.  Two sisters, a brother, a close cousin, a niece, her mother and FIL from what I remember.  I might even be missing one person!  That's a lot!  I'd have lost my mind if I was Eileen...especially with losing siblings.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Erika comes off as miserable to me.  You never see her happy and carefree. She's always on guard. But I think that is attributed to "marrying up".  People probably treat her a certain way based on the age difference, status, her looks, etc. I think she's on of those beautiful on the outside but ugly on the inside women.
LVP looks haggard and needs to lay off the rose.
I could fast forward every time Eileen and Lisa R come on.
Kyle looks pretty sometimes.  I agree that she's had some type of enhancement done.
Dorit and PK are off their rockers.  Dorit is insecure and PK is obviously a wanderer.  There is something very phony about them.  It reminds me of Simon and his rail thin wife (can't think of her name) from Real Housewives of NY.  Their skeletons will come out of the closet soon if they haven't already.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> When that dog sneezed all over the counter at Hublot and the poor sales lady's arm???. Effing gross. You could see her trying to discreetly wipe her arm off. "is it okay if he sits on the counter?". Of course the sales lady isn't going to say no...but leave your fricken dog at home if you're out shopping.


Yeah, that was gross.  Not everyone is an animal lover.  I love dogs, but I still don't want one sneezing all over me, especially someone else's.


----------



## limom

Are those dogs incredibly calm by nature?
I have a shorkie and there is no way, that he would remain calmly on the counter.(not that I would even think of placing him there)


----------



## horse17

blkbarbie310 said:


> Erika comes off as miserable to me.  You never see her happy and carefree. She's always on guard. But I think that is attributed to "marrying up".  People probably treat her a certain way based on the age difference, status, her looks, etc. I think she's on of those beautiful on the outside but ugly on the inside women.
> LVP looks haggard and needs to lay off the rose.
> I could fast forward every time Eileen and Lisa R come on.
> Kyle looks pretty sometimes.  I agree that she's had some type of enhancement done.
> Dorit and PK are off their rockers.  Dorit is insecure and PK is obviously a wanderer.  There is something very phony about them.  It reminds me of Simon and his rail thin wife (can't think of her name) from Real Housewives of NY.  Their skeletons will come out of the closet soon if they haven't already.


I agree with most everything you said although with Erica I do think that she owns who she is... I don't think she would ever deny that she married for money... there are some women who just have a very close Circle and are very guarded.... after all she does live in a world of crazies and backstabbers


----------



## Jayne1

horse17 said:


> I know most will disagree, but to me Kyle looks the same..yes,  her hair is lighter and a little layered, but to me it doesn't look like she had a facelift ...I think her skin just looks better..


That's the mark of a good facelift. She doesn't have the slight droopiness she once had, her face is slimmer, more taut, but it's not obvious because she went early for that facelift.  Well before she needed to. I also  think she's working on getting those flesh-coloured nodules reduced because they are not as obvious. (To me.)

My question has alway been, how often can one have a facelift?  Every ten years? She'll want one in her 50s and then her 60s, so she should have waited, IMO.  How often can a surgeon remove a person's ears and sew them back on, with no repercussions?


----------



## AECornell

Random Q: does anyone watch this or other bravo shows on hayu? It's an app. Wondering if I should get it/if it's worth it.

I hate missing the episodes and having to watch them months later (maybe even a year) because they don't show them "live" here.


----------



## horse17

Jayne1 said:


> That's the mark of a good facelift. She doesn't have the slight droopiness she once had, her face is slimmer, more taut, but it's not obvious because she went early for that facelift.  Well before she needed to. I also  think she's working on getting those flesh-coloured nodules reduced because they are not as obvious. (To me.)
> 
> My question has alway been, how often can one have a facelift?  Every ten years? She'll want one in her 50s and then her 60s, so she should have waited, IMO.  How often can a surgeon remove a person's ears and sew them back on, with no repercussions?


I wish I knew who her surgeon was..lol


----------



## leisurekitty

Personally, Erika is my favorite BH Housewife. I think she definitely breathes much needed fresh air into the show. Erika calling out Dorit for being phony was the best part of the episode. Her storyline seems genuine and unforced unlike some of the other ladies. Like Kyle, I could care less about her staying in that penthouse in NY and opening another store [emoji849]. Kyle's daughter does seem very sweet though. I wouldn't mind seeing more of the kids on the show now that they are older. Lisa's girls were hilarious in their confessionals.


----------



## lucywife

Jayne1 said:


> That's the mark of a good facelift. She doesn't have the slight droopiness she once had, her face is slimmer, more taut, but it's not obvious because she went early for that facelift.  Well before she needed to. I also  think she's working on getting those flesh-coloured nodules reduced because they are not as obvious. (To me.)
> 
> My question has alway been, how often can one have a facelift?  Every ten years? She'll want one in her 50s and then her 60s, so she should have waited, IMO.  How often can a surgeon remove a person's ears and sew them back on, with no repercussions?


Kyle's face wasn't really that bad to begin with, so maybe she had thread facelift, not the surgical one. In her age (mid to late 40', I guess), she's an ideal candidate for it.


----------



## lucywife

purseinsanity said:


> She gave the timelines and it seemed like a lot to me too.  Two sisters, a brother, a close cousin, a niece, her mother and FIL from what I remember.  I might even be missing one person!  That's a lot!  I'd have lost my mind if I was Eileen...especially with losing siblings.


 it was so terribly sad to watch her and listen to her story. Obviously, she's very sensitive, I completely understand. When my mother was ill and then passed, I don't think I was all that adequate.


----------



## Tropigal3

CanuckBagLover said:


> Both girls are cute but they are not models, especially Delilah.  I actually think her younger sister is prettier and taller and between the two of them would have the better chance of being a model.  But I personally don't understand why any mother would want to push their girls into modelling.  I think its such a hard industry on young women.  I don't like Kyle but I give her credit, she doesn't seem to be pushing her older daughters into modeling/acting. Refreshing to see one actually attending college!!
> 
> I think everyone would prefer if Erika wore some underwear.
> 
> I don't think PK is  gay -  he had this creepy old man leer in his eyes when he got flashed by Erika.
> 
> I think Ken also got flashed but his shudder and a look of disgust on his face was priceless (or maybe it was just the thought of Erika going pantiless...)
> 
> I don't think Eileen has a lost an unusual number of family members-  this happened over a period of several years - and we don't know the exact causes of death of everyone.  She's also at a time of her life when parents start dying of old age and health issues start to creep up in a lot of people - I'm 52 and I could through a list of people of family/friends who have died or  become seriously ill.  I think she is exagerating to some degree. I get the sense she isn't happy and really doesn't know what to do with herself.   I do feel for her though losing her mother to dementia. My grandmother has dementia and it is tough to see someone you love literally lose their mind.



These days there are many models who would not be considered beautiful by usual standards.  But yeah 5'8" is short for a model.  

I don't think PK is gay either.  I agree with the creepy old man leer, lol!

I was actually shocked at how many people have passed in Eileen's family in the past 3 years which I think is five people.  I'm around your age and have a very large family.  There have only been two deaths in my family in that same amount of time and both were very elderly.  True, most of Eileen's family members were older but to have them happen so close together is just so sad.


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> Yeah, that was gross.  Not everyone is an animal lover.  I love dogs, but I still don't want one sneezing all over me, especially someone else's.


Agreed! I'm Chow crazy, but you would never catch me taking them into any shop or restaurant!


----------



## Tropigal3

DiorT said:


> Lisa mentioned a few times in last two episodes how her new dog came from a pound.  Idk....not buying it.  That dog in a pound??  Guess she carries this new one and Ken gets Giggy.



There are purebreds at the pound in my city so I'm not surprised at all that hers came from the pound.  We've had two separate breeders whose dogs were all taken away because of deplorable conditions.  All were eventually adopted.  Wasn't Giggy always Ken's dog anyway?


----------



## nastasja

Eh, I don't think Kyle got a facelift either. You can see in some of her talking heads she still has a lot of laxity in her jawline and around the mouth. It's especially noticeable in that scene of her & Rinna driving the Lambo. Natural lighting does not lie.

No doubt she does other stuff though. I follow her on Snap, and she's constantly getting those electric shock facials. She probably getting Botox, fillers, Ultherapy, Pelleve, and whatever else is available too.


----------



## pursegrl12

How about Doritos (autocorrect!! ) and her 37 nannies?!?! Why can't she take her son to speech therapy??


----------



## mundodabolsa

pursegrl12 said:


> How about Doritos (autocorrect!! ) and her 37 nannies?!?! Why can't she take her son to speech therapy??


She annoyed me so much with her "wah wah I'm so worried about my son sniff sniff" talk.  Yeah, so worried you can't even go with him to therapy.


----------



## rockhollow

killerlife said:


> Eh, I don't think Kyle got a facelift either. You can see in some of her talking heads she still has a lot of laxity in her jawline and around the mouth. It's especially noticeable in that scene of her & Rinna driving the Lambo. Natural lighting does not lie.
> 
> No doubt she does other stuff though. I follow her on Snap, and she's constantly getting those electric shock facials. She probably getting Botox, fillers, Ultherapy, Pelleve, and whatever else is available too.




Isn't that like Jill on RHWNY, she didn't have a facelift, but did everything else possible and it kept her looking pretty good.
Kyle must be aware of the # of times you can have a facelift and is thinking about the big picture, and not rushing in for the first facelift. 
She's is looking good, so you never know.


I like Lisa's new dog. Jiggy looked quite fragile when we saw him. He's probobly not up to be dragged all over the place.
In fact, Ken looking a bit fragile himself. He certainly has much less screen time this season. We don't see him much on Vanderpump Rules either. It's no fun getting old.
Love Ken and Lisa's relationship. Ken looked like he couldn't care less about a birthday gift, but still opened it and said how much he loved it.
With the dog sneezing on the counter. At least Lisa spent $25K, that should cover a couple of wet-wipes.

I agree with others, I think Erika is insecure. That's why she created Erika Jane, who can say and do things she's not comfortable with.
I think that husband expects and demands her to be a certain way when with him, and it's made her insecure in who she is.
I'm also not sure why she's got a hate on for Dorit. Somethings up there.
Is it because she sees similarities in their marriage situations (rich, older man) but sees that PK accepts Dorit as she is?
That Dorit got 2 children - maybe Erika wanted more children?


----------



## Tropigal3

rockhollow said:


> I like Lisa's new dog. Jiggy looked quite fragile when we saw him. He's probobly not up to be dragged all over the place.
> In fact, Ken looking a bit fragile himself. He certainly has much less screen time this season. We don't see him much on Vanderpump Rules either. It's no fun getting old.



I read somewhere (maybe here) that IRL, Ken actually is very active in the business but the producers have Lisa look like she's totally in charge.   But yes, I would think he would want to slow down a bit.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Does anyone know who the designer is on Dorit's double bangle type choker? I am obsessed with it.


----------



## swags

I don't care for Dorit. I get a snobby vibe for her. And yes. she needs to take her son to speech therapy herself. Why would you want to hear what the therapist recommends from a third party?
I don't blame Erika for not caring for Dorit. However, I think Erika is happiest surrounded by gay guys who are paid to tell her how fabulous she is.
Lisa Rinna's daughters are obnoxious. Their cameos where they complain about Lisa irritate me. I know they are just teens but they seem a bit dim.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Tropigal3 said:


> These days there are many models who would not be considered beautiful by usual standards.  But yeah 5'8" is short for a model.
> 
> I don't think PK is gay either.  I agree with the creepy old man leer, lol!
> 
> I was actually shocked at how many people have passed in Eileen's family in the past 3 years which I think is five people.  I'm around your age and have a very large family.  There have only been two deaths in my family in that same amount of time and both were very elderly.  True, most of Eileen's family members were older but to have them happen so close together is just so sad.


I thought she had said 6 years but guess I misheard. I didn't mean to minimize her loss.  I just know in my own life I'm at age where I'm also dealing with a lot of loss, deaths of older family members and I have had close friends struck with serious illness, one almost died from cancer (and its still uncertain her outlook, she's literally living one day at a time), one was recovering from stage 3 breast cancer then was hit with a stroke that left her paralyzed her on her right side, one friend had a cardiac event (no prior history of risk factors) she was lucky that she got to her to the ER in time, it could have been far worse, and I'm dealing with my own health issues -all of this within the past couple of years.  I guess because of my personal experiences with friends and family her experience didn't seem so unusual to me.


----------



## beekmanhill

Hubby has three kids from a previous marriage and declared bankruptcy when he was involved with Dorit.  Claimed lost his money in 2008 real estate crash in the UK.  Claim was thrown out in Florida court.   He seems bogus to me.  The whole thing is shady somehow.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought she had said 6 years but guess I misheard. I didn't mean to minimize her loss.  I just know in my own life I'm at age where I'm also dealing with a lot of loss, deaths of older family members and I have had close friends struck with serious illness, one almost died from cancer (and its still uncertain her outlook, she's literally living one day at a time), one was recovering from stage 3 breast cancer then was hit with a stroke that left her paralyzed her on her right side, one friend had a cardiac event (no prior history of risk factors) she was lucky that she got to her to the ER in time, it could have been far worse, and I'm dealing with my own health issues -all of this within the past couple of years.  I guess because of my personal experiences with friends and family her experience didn't seem so unusual to me.



  Her brother died recently at 69 and he was the oldest sibling.   Sixty nine is not old in this generation.  Then the sister and the niece and was there another sister and then mother?   Let's not forget Dick Van Patten who was very important in Vince's life.  That is many deaths by any criteria.

Then in her work life there was Jeanne Cooper.  She was older, but from what I've read was the matriarch of the show and was friends with, and mentored everyone.  She and Eileen had many storylines together.


----------



## Creativelyswank

So now we are judging people on how they grieve. Classy.


----------



## horse17

I agree... Although I'd  rather not see that much of that storyline everyone is different and processes things differently


----------



## legaldiva

I cannot get past how bad Erika looks this season so far.  Last season I had her pegged for a confident, no nonsense, straight shooter.  This season she is a super hater ... I didn't think it was normal for her to scream: "you're from CT."  Some people have a more international experience, and I get that vibe from Dorit.  I do not, however, get a vibe from Erika of anything other than disdain and jealousy.  Why is she so mean to Dorit if she doesn't have some pretty deep feelings about her, despite having just made her acquaintance??

This season it also goes to show that LVP is past her prime.  Her hair and looks are so dated.  She is tired.  She is boring.  I mean, Lisa Rinna and Kyle with their weird daughters are bad enough, but at least there's some sass and commentary about parenting amidst such extreme luxury.  I'm interested in that topic just because it's entertaining.  As for Eileen--she is so normal; I just love her.  She is a great contrast to the others, especially as a parent.  Dorit and her two McQ scarves waiting for the nannies to load the kids into the car to go to the park was too much.  Do you know how many times I've strapped a screaming 2-year old into a car seat against his will?!  She couldn't even handle that ... it was kind of funny.  I like her.  But the Season 1 edit is always a little too kind ...


----------



## Jayne1

lucywife said:


> Kyle's face wasn't really that bad to begin with, so maybe she had thread facelift, not the surgical one. In her age (mid to late 40', I guess), she's an ideal candidate for it.


No way that's a thread lift.  She looks too good for fishhooks into the forehead. Kyle has the money to get the very best.


----------



## Jayne1

legaldiva said:


> As for Eileen--she is so normal; I just love her.  She is a great contrast to the others, especially as a parent.  Dorit and her two McQ scarves waiting for the nannies to load the kids into the car to go to the park was too much.  Do you know how many times I've strapped a screaming 2-year old into a car seat against his will?!  She couldn't even handle that ... it was kind of funny.  I like her.  But the Season 1 edit is always a little too kind ...


I like Eileen too for being so normal.

About Dorit - I kept wondering how smart it was to tell her son he could drive back from the park. Yes, she was anxious to get him strapped into his car seat, but what if he remembered her promise? They weren't talking about his toy car -- that was staying in the driveway.


----------



## lucywife

Jayne1 said:


> No way that's a thread lift.  She looks too good for fishhooks into the forehead. Kyle has the money to get the very best.


There are many different kinds. Some are completely dissolvable.


----------



## purseinsanity

Tropigal3 said:


> I read somewhere (maybe here) that IRL, Ken actually is very active in the business but the producers have Lisa look like she's totally in charge.   But yes, I would think he would want to slow down a bit.


Yes, my sister, who is in the business, met a former manager of theirs who said Ken is brilliant and runs everything.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I don't care for Dorit. I get a snobby vibe for her. And yes. she needs to take her son to speech therapy herself. Why would you want to hear what the therapist recommends from a third party?
> I don't blame Erika for not caring for Dorit. However, I think Erika is happiest surrounded by gay guys who are paid to tell her how fabulous she is.
> Lisa Rinna's daughters are obnoxious. Their cameos where they complain about Lisa irritate me. I know they are just teens but they seem a bit dim.


I agree with you.  Dorit looks like a snob who's only friends with rich people.  Her pseudo accent fascinates me though.  I hate people who have that much staff and complain about how they're so busy!  I don't like Lisa's daughters either.  Something about them annoys me.  Kyle's daughter's (except for Portia) seem much nicer and respectful.


----------



## mundodabolsa

purseinsanity said:


> I agree with you.  Dorit looks like a snob who's only friends with rich people.  Her pseudo accent fascinates me though.  I hate people who have that much staff and complain about how they're so busy!  I don't like Lisa's daughters either.  Something about them annoys me.  Kyle's daughter's (except for Portia) seem much nicer and respectful.



Lisa's daughters are funny in their disrespect and wildness though.  They make for good tv.  Kyle's daughter didn't speak during that group outing. Or rather, she didn't say anything worth not cutting from the scene.


----------



## Graw

Kyle is not LVP's friend.  She is throwing shade all over Lisa saying Lisa will be friends with Rinna before Eileen because LVP can manipulate Rinna.  In the first episode at brunch (with Erika, Eileen) Kyle also snarked about Rinna/Eileen and LVP not being able to mend their differences.  I don't know about Dorit, time will tell.


----------



## labelwhore04

The thing about Erika that rubs me the wrong way is how she basically ditched her son to move to LA and become.. a gold digger?. Wasnt he a little kid when she left? Who does that? Who just gets up and moves away from their young child? Its not like she had a good reason like a once in a lifetime opportunity. I dont have the full story obviously but it seems like she just ditched him(and for selfish reasons) and that really doesn't sit well with me, it kinda tells you what type of person she is.


----------



## Graw

beekmanhill said:


> Oh yeah, Lisa R.  Your daughter's modelling career happened organically.  Uh huh.


Organic ... is that new slang for forced?



GoGlam said:


> I noticed cameras were zooming into bags, accessories, clothes much more.  That's good.  I enjoyed the show but rolled my eyes when Rinna was basically saying she is a whole new, positive person this year.


 + 1



Bagisa said:


> This is all I can think of when I see Lisa V's dreadful hair this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548459


 Stop!  LVP is fabulous and looks good in her interview sessions. 



Imabeachgirl said:


> I sure did! The serving plate in its entirety was a diet portion! It's not even pasta. It's zucchini. I think what they ate had negative calories!!!!


  Remember when her daughters called those people fat?   They cut people down. 



rockhollow said:


> I like Lisa's new dog. Jiggy looked quite fragile when we saw him. He's probobly not up to be dragged all over the place.
> In fact, Ken looking a bit fragile himself. He certainly has much less screen time this season. We don't see him much on Vanderpump Rules either. It's no fun getting old.
> Love Ken and Lisa's relationship. Ken looked like he couldn't care less about a birthday gift, but still opened it and said how much he loved it.
> With the dog sneezing on the counter. At least Lisa spent $25K, that should cover a couple of wet-wipes.
> 
> I agree with others, I think Erika is insecure. That's why she created Erika Jane, who can say and do things she's not comfortable with.
> I think that husband expects and demands her to be a certain way when with him, and it's made her insecure in who she is.
> I'm also not sure why she's got a hate on for Dorit. Somethings up there.
> Is it because she sees similarities in their marriage situations (rich, older man) but sees that PK accepts Dorit as she is?
> That Dorit got 2 children - maybe Erika wanted more children?



+ 1 



swags said:


> I don't blame Erika for not caring for Dorit. However, I think Erika is happiest surrounded by gay guys who are paid to tell her how fabulous she is.
> Lisa Rinna's daughters are obnoxious. Their cameos where they complain about Lisa irritate me. I know they are just teens but they seem a bit dim.


  + 1


----------



## rockhollow

labelwhore04 said:


> The thing about Erika that rubs me the wrong way is how she basically ditched her son to move to LA and become.. a gold digger?. Wasnt he a little kid when she left? Who does that? Who just gets up and moves away from their young child? Its not like she had a good reason like a once in a lifetime opportunity. I dont have the full story obviously but it seems like she just ditched him(and for selfish reasons) and that really doesn't sit well with me, it kinda tells you what type of person she is.



didn't know this. Did she leave him with her mom?
Not a positive for her.


----------



## labelwhore04

rockhollow said:


> didn't know this. Did she leave him with her mom?
> Not a positive for her.



She left him with her ex-husband/baby daddy i believe. He basically raised their son as a single father.


----------



## rockhollow

labelwhore04 said:


> She left him with her ex-husband/baby daddy i believe. He basically raised their son as a single father.



Well that's better than leaving him with her mom or a caretaker - at least he had a parent to raise him.
It's always a bit more unusual when a mother leaves a child, but good that the dad stepped up and raised him.
I wonder if she has regrets - wanting the flash life more than her child. I guess raising a child was not in Tom's plan, been there, done that for him.


----------



## cafecreme15

Was just now able to watch the episode. I don't understand how Dorit or anyone else could think Erika flashed anyone? It seemed to me like she was sitting there covered with a napkin in her lap, and PK kept glancing downwards in an attempt to see under it? It's not like Erika was bending over and walking around with her bits hanging out!


----------



## Tivo

labelwhore04 said:


> The thing about Erika that rubs me the wrong way is how she basically ditched her son to move to LA and become.. a gold digger?. Wasnt he a little kid when she left? Who does that? Who just gets up and moves away from their young child? Its not like she had a good reason like a once in a lifetime opportunity. I dont have the full story obviously but it seems like she just ditched him(and for selfish reasons) and that really doesn't sit well with me, it kinda tells you what type of person she is.


And even a once in a lifetime opportunity is not a good reason.


----------



## Tivo

I do enjoy the easiness of Dorit and Lisa's friendship.


----------



## Tivo

The lack of Kim, Brandy and Yo is refreshing.


----------



## lucywife

Tivo said:


> The lack of Kim, Brandy and Yo is refreshing.


 Oh God, yes!


----------



## floatinglili

Have to chime in on the 'you're from CT' outburst. I have never seen Erika look more provincial or petty. Darling, your roots are showing.
Dorit is gorgeous to look at but I get the idea she is fairly demanding. Her parents seem lovely (and my understanding is they're not 'from CT'). But perhaps they spoilt her. 
PK comes across as a regular hetero British guy to me. I don't understand the 'closet gay' comments at all, it seems very unkind. British men can be quite gentle and urbane.


----------



## Tropigal3

Erika's son is 23 and lives in LA


----------



## horse17

labelwhore04 said:


> She left him with her ex-husband/baby daddy i believe. He basically raised their son as a single father.


wow....


Tropigal3 said:


> Erika's son is 23 and lives in LA


I think she said he is a policeman


----------



## LaAgradecida

floatinglili said:


> Have to chime in on the 'you're from CT' outburst. I have never seen Erika look more provincial or petty. Darling, your roots are showing.
> Dorit is gorgeous to look at but I get the idea she is fairly demanding. Her parents seem lovely (and my understanding is they're not 'from CT'). But perhaps they spoilt her.
> PK comes across as a regular hetero British guy to me. I don't understand the 'closet gay' comments at all, it seems very unkind. British men can be quite gentle and urbane.



The remarks about Erika are unkind.


----------



## pjhm

cafecreme15 said:


> Was just now able to watch the episode. I don't understand how Dorit or anyone else could think Erika flashed anyone? It seemed to me like she was sitting there covered with a napkin in her lap, and PK kept glancing downwards in an attempt to see under it? It's not like Erika was bending over and walking around with her bits hanging out!


Agree- and no one would have known if Lisa Vanderpump hadn't opened her mouth and asked Erika if she had some underpants for Kyle. It was another one of Lisa's "jokes" and Erika tried to one up her....


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Tivo said:


> The lack of Kim, Brandy and Yo is refreshing.


I have a feeling we'll be seeing a bit of Kim.


----------



## floatinglili

LaAgradecida said:


> The remarks about Erika are unkind.



Lol Erika can take it I'm sure. My comment on her comment was not a comment beyond the pale. 
Questioning a married father's sexuality is out of order, I was being kind by calling it 'unkind'. Hah! But I guess everyone knows what they sign up for in joining this type of show.


----------



## floatinglili

LVP remains the Queen.


----------



## Creativelyswank

floatinglili said:


> LVP remains the Queen.


Let her have the crown. However, anyone who needs to constantly remind the people around them of their imaginary hierarchy really should have little need for ornamentation.


----------



## buzzytoes

imgg said:


> Are you referring to the one she was on with Caroline from Ladies of London?  I watched that episode as well and do not recall anything about extensions.  Are you sure you are not mixing her up with someone else or possible misheard?


I am not sure because I only saw that 30 seconds. He asked if it was all hers and she mentioned that she had just cut it (it was like halfway down her back instead of the really long waist length hair) and she said "it's mostly mine." That's why I figured it was clip-ins, instead of something more permanent. Like she would only wear them for appearances but not in her daily life.


----------



## buzzytoes

TC1 said:


> ^^ I know you weren't asking me, as I didn't see the WWHL, but I did see Andy Cohen ask her about her hair on his Instagram Story while they were taking a break from filming . That's when she said she was wearing some hair pieces as she was growing her hair out (I posted this about 5 pages back) I honestly didn't know it would become such a hot topic.


That's probably where I saw it!


----------



## LaAgradecida

floatinglili said:


> Lol Erika can take it I'm sure. My comment on her comment was not a comment beyond the pale.
> Questioning a married father's sexuality is out of order, I was being kind by calling it 'unkind'. Hah! But I guess everyone knows what they sign up for in joining this type of show.



PK is gay. Why is that unkind?

You must think poorly of gays if you think that's a negative comment.


----------



## pursegrl12

I don't see PK as gay at all


----------



## swags

PK referred to himself as a straight male regarding looking at Erika's underwear free area. I thought that was odd, why would you refer to yourself as a straight male for looking at someone flashing themselves at you?


----------



## floatinglili

LaAgradecida said:


> PK is gay. Why is that unkind?
> 
> You must think poorly of gays if you think that's a negative comment.[/
> 
> We are just in a fun chat thread so don't want to get too serious about a light hearted throw away comment but sexuality and the public expression of it cuts to the heart of a person's identity.
> 
> Ripping someone out of a closet against their will, or making false statements about someone else's sexuality, has always been seen as a very serious attack against their mental well-being.


----------



## floatinglili

Can't do with the no underwear 'thing'. Was terrified I would see water stains (eek) on the back of the dress. Would not like to sit on a public seat where a person with a 'no underwear' moment has sat in a short skirt minutes before. This is a matter of public hygiene people! Gross!


----------



## LaAgradecida

Then logic says maybe he shouldn't go on a reality show.


----------



## pjhm

LaAgradecida said:


> PK is gay. Why is that unkind?
> 
> You must think poorly of gays if you think that's a negative comment.


No, what is unkind is that you are charging him with masquerading without having any proof at all. It is a peculair comment to make about a married man, and whether he is gay or straight is not your business.


----------



## Jayne1

pursegrl12 said:


> I don't see PK as gay at all


I don't get a gay vibe either.


----------



## LaAgradecida

pjhm said:


> No, what is unkind is that you are charging him with masquerading without having any proof at all. It is a peculair comment to make about a married man, and whether he is gay or straight is not your business.



Are you new here?

This is a gossip thread! SMH


----------



## Graw

Bravo is airing last season.  It is sad to see Yo and David happy and there for one another knowing how it ends, shortly after.  I hope she is recovering from everything, it must be difficult living through that I can't imagine filming and having to re live it.


----------



## Jayne1

Graw said:


> Bravo is airing last season.  It is sad to see Yo and David happy and there for one another knowing how it ends, shortly after.


Makes you wonder if they were play acting for the cameras.


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> Makes you wonder if they were play acting for the cameras.


That's my thought too. 
These people are a whole other level of fake!


----------



## Graw

Jayne1 said:


> Makes you wonder if they were play acting for the cameras.



It does.  Save face I guess for the inevitable for her.  The fact that she doesn't want his last name anymore speaks volumes.  He probably told her, I am divorcing you and nothing she could do would change his mind. She is a good wife, I am sure she will find someone who cares for her. 



Tivo said:


> That's my thought too.
> These people are a whole other level of fake!



Its scripted reality, sometimes they write the script, sometimes BRAVo does.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Graw said:


> It does.  Save face I guess for the inevitable for her.  The fact that she doesn't want his last name anymore speaks volumes.  He probably told her, I am divorcing you and nothing she could do would change his mind. She is a good wife, I am sure she will find someone who cares for her.
> .



Her not wanting his last name speaks volumes about her hunger for fame, not his actions in the divorce.  Yolanda's daughters are more famous now than David Foster and taking back the Hadid name is all about tagging along on their fame.  It's not like she want back to her maiden name. 

And yes, there are women who particularly care to have the same last name as their children despite multiple divorces, but Yolanda's motives are nowhere near that pure.


----------



## Tropigal3

swags said:


> PK referred to himself as a straight male regarding looking at Erika's underwear free area. I thought that was odd, why would you refer to yourself as a straight male for looking at someone flashing themselves at you?



I took it to mean that a lot of straight guys might be drooling but he thought it was kinda gross.  You know, with a short skirt and private parts touching the couch and all.


----------



## imgg

mundodabolsa said:


> Her not wanting his last name speaks volumes about her hunger for fame, not his actions in the divorce.  Yolanda's daughters are more famous now than David Foster and taking back the Hadid name is all about tagging along on their fame.  It's not like she want back to her maiden name.
> 
> And yes, there are women who particularly care to have the same last name as their children despite multiple divorces, but Yolanda's motives are nowhere near that pure.


Exactly, I could understand it if her kids were little, but they are all grown adults now.


----------



## horse17

Ok, Dorit is obsessed with Erika....period......we get it Dorit...but let it go...


----------



## Graw

RHo Atlanta went to a mental challenge room and now RHOBH.  The producers need to be more original.  

Kyle looks genuinely happy when she tells Dorit to make sure she is there when she presents Erica with the underwear.  She looks even happier when she walked in and Erica was irate.  

Something is different about Erica this season, she doesn't seem as happy or full of life, lots of blank stares.  Even as her alter ego, eye eyes don't pop with interest. 

They made an entire episode over snatch chat, vagina monologue, pantygate, I'd be upset if I were Erica too.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Well that's better than leaving him with her mom or a caretaker - at least he had a parent to raise him.
> It's always a bit more unusual when a mother leaves a child, but good that the dad stepped up and raised him.
> I wonder if she has regrets - wanting the flash life more than her child. I guess raising a child was not in Tom's plan, been there, done that for him.


Not sure how long Erika has been married, but I remember her saying she had her son at 18.  She turned 45 for her party, so that would make him 27 or so.  I also recall her saying he's a police officer.  I don't think she's been with Tom more than 10 years, so her son wasn't exactly a baby.


----------



## purseinsanity

pjhm said:


> Agree- and no one would have known if Lisa Vanderpump hadn't opened her mouth and asked Erika if she had some underpants for Kyle. It was another one of Lisa's "jokes" and Erika tried to one up her....


Didn't Lisa stick her hand up her skirt?  Lisa is getting more vulgar, or as she claims, "British".


----------



## lucywife

purseinsanity said:


> Didn't Lisa stick her hand up her skirt?


 don't know anybody who would do that. Just as weird as Adrienne sniffing her own undies in earlier seasons. I can't erase that from my memory


----------



## Tropigal3

purseinsanity said:


> Not sure how long Erika has been married, but I remember her saying she had her son at 18.  She turned 45 for her party, so that would make him 27 or so.  I also recall her saying he's a police officer.  I don't think she's been with Tom more than 10 years, so her son wasn't exactly a baby.



Her son is 24 and is in law enforcement.


----------



## lucywife

purseinsanity said:


> I don't think she's been with Tom more than 10 years, so her son wasn't exactly a baby.


 they married in 1999


----------



## purseinsanity

lucywife said:


> don't know anybody who would do that. Just as weird as Adrienne sniffing her own undies in earlier seasons. I can't erase that from my memory


Seriously?!!?  Gross.  Thank God I missed that!


----------



## swags

Total waste of an episode.
Dorit should have bought her husband a blindfold instead of buying Erika underwear. She's a bit obnoxious but I guess since she's less obnoxious than Brandi, its an improvement.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I love Dorit lol but I'm also not that much of a fan of Erika, her fakeness just oozes


----------



## baghagg

pjhm said:


> Well he's hetero enough to impregnate her with 2 kids-if he goes both ways, I have no idea. The only thing that seems odd to me is he's homely, bordering on ugly, and she's a babe.


He reminds me of Austin Powers


----------



## pjhm

swags said:


> Total waste of an episode.
> Dorit should have bought her husband a blindfold instead of buying Erika underwear. She's a bit obnoxious but I guess since she's less obnoxious than Brandi, its an improvement.


Agree! They are sure milking this pantygate storyline-pity they have nothing more important to discuss.........I'd be more interested in hearing how Rinna, Kyle and Vanderpump's businesses are doing and how they are growing them.


----------



## susieserb

pjhm said:


> Agree! They are sure milking this pantygate storyline-pity they have nothing more important to discuss.........I'd be more interested in hearing how Rinna, Kyle and Vanderpump's businesses are doing and how they are growing them.


This story line is as lame as the last season's "you need to apologize" fair.  Can you feel writers's DESPERATION? (yes I said writers).


----------



## LaAgradecida

Two thoughts about Lisa Rinna's look:

During the scene where Dorit gives Erika underwear, they showed LR twice. 

First, someone needs to tell her to go light in all that bronzer (self tanner?)  Secondly, wow her skin looks bumpy and tough!!!!!


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> Not sure how long Erika has been married, but I remember her saying she had her son at 18.  She turned 45 for her party, so that would make him 27 or so.  I also recall her saying he's a police officer.  I don't think she's been with Tom more than 10 years, so her son wasn't exactly a baby.


Erika did not raise her son - the child's father raised him without Erika's involvement.   She left them when the boy was 3 years old to seek fame and fortune on the opposite (West ) coast.


----------



## imgg

baghagg said:


> Erika did not raise her son - the child's father raised him without Erika's involvement.   She left them when the boy was 3 years old to seek fame and fortune on the opposite (West ) coast.


If that's true, she is more despicable than I originally thought.  Not a fan and her voice grates on my nerves.

She would have nothing if she didn't marry rich.  I doubt Erika Jane would have the money to spend on music videos without him.


----------



## Graw

baghagg said:


> Erika did not raise her son - the child's father raised him without Erika's involvement.   She left them when the boy was 3 years old to seek fame and fortune on the opposite (West ) coast.



3 years old?  I wonder why Erica would not want to raise her son.  I didn't see her son at the party, but it doesn't mean he wasn't there.  I wonder what he thinks of her being on the show.


----------



## LolliPops4

I find it odd that so many women are grossed out by her not wearing panties. I do think Erika is wild, but I also think she is a lady. It's not like her dress was hiked up and her bare bottom and vagina were touching the couch she was sitting on. C'mon now.. 
Her dress was touching on her booty and she was sitting on that. I'd say not wearing undies is a bit risky.. but not dirty. 

I didn't realize she left when her son was 3. What's important now is that according to the media, her and her son now have a great relationship. Who knows what the circumstances were when she left.


----------



## Bagbug

Erika tries to come off as cool and not judgemental.  But she is as judgemental if not more. I didn't know she left her son at 3?  poor Erika struggled to leave her other side of the track life to find fortune and now bought fame. She so see you next Tuesday.  She likes that right?  I barely like being called a BI5Tch.


----------



## swags

Bagbug said:


> Erika tries to come off as cool and not judgemental.  But she is as judgemental if not more. I didn't know she left her son at 3?  poor Erika struggled to leave her other side of the track life to find fortune and now bought fame. She so see you next Tuesday.  She likes that right?  I barely like being called a BI5Tch.


I googled Erika's son and it comes up on sites like Starcasm and allaboutthetea, not sure if these are credible sources. If they are the ex husband is a piece of work himself.


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> I googled Erika's son and it comes up on sites like Starcasm and allaboutthetea, not sure if these are credible sources. If they are the ex husband is a piece of work himself.


I have been wondering how everyone knows these details about Erika and her son..?


----------



## horse17

I actually Like Erika....not so much if these stories about her and her son are true though...and Im not quite sure about the whole Erika Jayne thing....I just like how she seems to be above the drama and backstabbing.......I don't care for dorit....she seems insecure and has a need to impress....aka..phony


----------



## leisurekitty

Graw said:


> 3 years old?  I wonder why Erica would not want to raise her son.  I didn't see her son at the party, but it doesn't mean he wasn't there.  I wonder what he thinks of her being on the show.



According to Bravo, Erika raised her son as a single mom. "Before marrying Thomas, Erika raised her son as a single mom. She says seeing the man he grew up to be made all of the hard work worth it. "Single moms have it tough. It's hard. It's exhaustive, but at the same time it's very rewarding," she said. "You know especially now that he's older and he's doing so well. I think that really makes the struggle worth it."

[http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/who-is-erika-girardis-son/URL]


----------



## TC1

Perhaps being in law enforcement he doesn't want to be on camera. Which makes sense to me.


----------



## pinky7129

TC1 said:


> Perhaps being in law enforcement he doesn't want to be on camera. Which makes sense to me.



She even said that because of his job she doesn't want him on it to protect him last season


----------



## Bagisa

Why the double standard? Children of divorce are more often than not, raised by one custodial parent. We don't crucify the weekend dad, so why all the hate against Erika? It's almost 2017 and some of you are talking like it's still the 1950s.


----------



## rockhollow

Well, practically a whole episode about Erika's lack of underwear - it almost makes me miss Yo and her lemons!
Funny how I thought PK was delighted with the view, but Dorit makes out that he was upset and embarrassed.
I did think it was kind of a cute joke to for Dorit to buy the undies for Erika, but the long, long delivery with the giving them to her was a bit much.
It should have been a 2 minute interaction, but was way to over drawn.

It was a bit surprising to see Eileen and Rinna joking about it with Dorit when they were having drinks. I  would have thought they would have been more supportive of Erika, but seems to enjoy roasting her along with Dorit. I wonder if Erika will be a bit hurt when she sees that scene.

Kyle showed her real self with her gleeful smile when Dorit was discussing 'pantygate' with her - she loves messy drama amongst the ladies.
She almost missed the present giving, that would have upset her.

I thought the 'escape room' thing was kind of silly, but it was nice to see all the ladies do something together.

Best scene in the episode was Lisa, Ken and the dogs. It's so nice to see something genuine, Ken and Lisa's love for each other, and love of dogs.


----------



## pjhm

LaAgradecida said:


> Two thoughts about Lisa Rinna's look:
> 
> During the scene where Dorit gives Erika underwear, they showed LR twice.
> 
> First, someone needs to tell her to go light in all that bronzer (self tanner?)  Secondly, wow her skin looks bumpy and tough!!!!!


She had the same problem last week on WWHL-bronzer made her really look homely--on HD tv looked bright orange-was surprised Andy or someone else didn't warn her before the cameras turned on.........


----------



## lucywife

rockhollow said:


> Best scene in the episode was Lisa, Ken and the dogs. It's so nice to see something genuine, Ken and Lisa's love for each other, and love of dogs.


 yes!


----------



## Tivo

Graw said:


> RHo Atlanta went to a mental challenge room and now RHOBH.  The producers need to be more original.
> 
> Kyle looks genuinely happy when she tells Dorit to make sure she is there when she presents Erica with the underwear.  She looks even happier when she walked in and Erica was irate.
> 
> Something is different about Erica this season, she doesn't seem as happy or full of life, lots of blank stares.  Even as her alter ego, eye eyes don't pop with interest.
> 
> They made an entire episode over snatch chat, vagina monologue, pantygate, I'd be upset if I were Erica too.


 I think Erica has had more work done to her face. Maybe some extra Botox? But I do believe that's partly to blame for her lack of expression this season.


----------



## beekmanhill

I agree.  Her face is "off" this season and I too attributed it to injections that came out wonky.


----------



## Gimmethebag

ETA: Quote about Erica didn't attach. Boo!

I'm not finding any details online about her motivation for leaving. I can only share that my sister is having a really hard time right now because she does not have primary residential custody of her child because she needed to move out of state, and the family court handling her divorce won't let her relocate her daughter.

We don't know what happened in Erika's first marriage and divorce. She has a good relationship with her son now it seems, so maybe she didn't abandon him at three years old. Maybe she wasn't given custody and tried her best to make the most of the time with her child. It seems like a low-blow to criticize her for that.


----------



## slang

Didn't Erica say last season she had joint custody of her son and had him every summer and all school holidays..doesn't sound like he was abandoned?


----------



## Nahreen

I am curious about Boy George, has he done anything since the 80's? Strange that Dorits hubby can still make money from being his manager. Maybe he is more popular in the US than here in Scandinavia. 

Find it tacky that Erica did not wear underpants whilst in public. However, I am not any fan of Erica Jane either and don't understand why her show is popular.

I love seeing LVP home. Her walk in closet is lovely. The swans and horses are so over the top and this is what I love about the show.

I am also glad that Yo, Brandi, and Kim are gone. They were all nasty and I have not forgotten the Puerto Rico trip and their nasty behaviour towards LVP. I remember Yo referring to Lisa as "Hollywood friend". But I think they all are just Hollywood friends and co workers.


----------



## beekmanhill

Nahreen said:


> I am curious about Boy George, has he done anything since the 80's? Strange that Dorits hubby can still make money from being his manager. Maybe he is more popular in the US than here in Scandinavia.
> 
> Find it tacky that Erica did not wear underpants whilst in public. However, I am not any fan of Erica Jane either and don't understand why her show is popular.
> 
> I love seeing LVP home. Her walk in closet is lovely. The swans and horses are so over the top and this is what I love about the show.
> 
> I am also glad that Yo, Brandi, and Kim are gone. They were all nasty and I have not forgotten the Puerto Rico trip and their nasty behaviour towards LVP. I remember Yo referring to Lisa as "Hollywood friend". But I think they all are just Hollywood friends and co workers.



I think Boy George has had a small career resurgence lately.  He is on one of those talent judging shows.  I don't watch them so forget which one.  But no way is he making the kind of bucks that would support him and a manager in big style.  

I miss Yo.    I think LVP and Kyle are real friends.  To the rest its just a role, especially Eileen.  She goes from Y&R to RH and plays the script.  Rinna too; she hustles for QVC and promotes her daughters' careers and films for RH.  Its just one of her thousand gigs.


----------



## Graw

baghagg said:


> Erika did not raise her son - the child's father raised him without Erika's involvement.   She left them when the boy was 3 years old to seek fame and fortune on the opposite (West ) coast.



Not that people have to refute every lie posted about them in the media, but I am sure she knows a powerful lawyer who could send a cease and desist letter to whomever is the source/spreading the story about her abandoning her child.



Bagbug said:


> Erika tries to come off as cool and not judgemental.  But she is as judgemental if not more. I didn't know she left her son at 3?  poor Erika struggled to leave her other side of the track life to find fortune and now bought fame. She so see you next Tuesday.  She likes that right?  I barely like being called a BI5Tch.


   I think she is poised and ready for LVPs jokes, but when Dorit starting commenting she was taken aback and her thoughts came through her mouth before she could stop them.



Nahreen said:


> I am curious about Boy George, has he done anything since the 80's? Strange that Dorits hubby can still make money from being his manager. Maybe he is more popular in the US than here in Scandinavia.
> 
> Find it tacky that Erica did not wear underpants whilst in public. However, I am not any fan of Erica Jane either and don't understand why her show is popular.
> 
> I love seeing LVP home. Her walk in closet is lovely. The swans and horses are so over the top and this is what I love about the show.
> 
> I am also glad that Yo, Brandi, and Kim are gone. They were all nasty and I have not forgotten the Puerto Rico trip and their nasty behaviour towards LVP. I remember Yo referring to Lisa as "Hollywood friend". But I think they all are just Hollywood friends and co workers.


----------



## pjhm

When she is playing Erika Jane she doesn't mind folks making fun of her, but when she's playing herself, Erika, she gets her feelings hurt. She doesn't get it that everyone else considers her all one person, not two.


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> Didn't Erica say last season she had joint custody of her son and had him every summer and all school holidays..doesn't sound like he was abandoned?


I guess to each their own, but there would be no way I could ever have my child for only summers and holidays, especially for my own selfish ambitions.


----------



## TC1

imgg said:


> I guess to each their own, but there would be no way I could ever have my child for only summers and holidays, especially for my own selfish ambitions.


Perhaps it was just what was better for the child?, perhaps he had a great father and they had agreed to that arrangement as for what would be in the best interests of her son and not just her career?. As someone who has full custody of her child (of course I would never want my child not with me all the time) I WISH her father would want to spend time with her at all...even if it was just summers & holidays!..so it's not fair to judge anyone's custody arrangement that we only see one side of on TV. IMO


----------



## rockhollow

imgg said:


> I guess to each their own, but there would be no way I could ever have my child for only summers and holidays, especially for my own selfish ambitions.





pjhm said:


> When she is playing Erika Jane she doesn't mind folks making fun of her, but when she's playing herself, Erika, she gets her feelings hurt. She doesn't get it that everyone else considers her all one person, not two.



I agree, Erika wants to be two people, sassy, brash Erika Jane, and then sophisticated Erika, wife of big shot lawyer Tom, but some of the ladies aren't down with that.
Can't have it both ways. 

As for her son, it the same - can't have it both ways. Move away across the country to seek your fame and fortune, but still be a loving mom to your son, thousands of miles away.
And I thought Erika had said at one point, that she was estranged from her son, and that they had worked on being close when he was older???

Like many housewives, they have skeletons in their closets, and just don't realize that becoming a housewife will make any and everything in the past public domain in time.
They might re-write their life, but the truth is still out there, and someone will dig it up.

I  have a feeling that Erika wasn't the best mom, and is now doing damage control as her past comes to light.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> Perhaps it was just what was better for the child?, perhaps he had a great father and they had agreed to that arrangement as for what would be in the best interests of her son and not just her career?. As someone who has full custody of her child (of course I would never want my child not with me all the time) I WISH her father would want to spend time with her at all...even if it was just summers & holidays!..so it's not fair to judge anyone's custody arrangement that we only see one side of on TV. IMO


I don't like Erika but I agree we don't know the whole story of her relationship with her son, so we should be careful about jumping to conclusions.  And it is possible to still be a good parent and live miles away and see your child only on holidays and summers.  ( I wonder if we would be so harsh if she were a man?)  My own stepbrother's father lives in Newfoundland, Canada and his mother's career took her to Toronto, Ontario when he was a young child. He grew up seeing his father summers and on holidays, but his father was very much involved in his life and they have a close relationship.  

Whatever happened in the past I hope she and her son have a good relationship now.


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> I guess to each their own, but there would be no way I could ever have my child for only summers and holidays, especially for my own selfish ambitions.



You wouldn't have much choice if a court only gives you access 50% of the time. I have lots of friends who have shared custody and don't see their kids on holidays, birthdays - because that isn't "their time" as outlined by the court


----------



## limom

slang said:


> You wouldn't have much choice if a court only gives you access 50% of the time. I have lots of friends who have shared custody and don't see their kids on holidays, birthdays - because that isn't "their time" as outlined by the court


I would be very surprised if her custodial arrangement was court approved.
And while it is unfair to characterize her as a poor parent, how could she be an involved one while living on another coast?
Sorry but the fact that she moved across the US to seek fame and fortune is selfish, imo.


----------



## Bagisa

limom said:


> I would be very surprised if her custodial arrangement was court approved.
> And while it is unfair to characterize her as a poor parent, how could she be an involved one while living on another coast?
> Sorry but the fact that she moved across the US to seek fame and fortune is selfish, imo.



Plenty of parents throughout the world live and work in a freaking foreign country to carry out their career ambitions and provide for their families. It just so happens that this time it's the mother doing it. 

STANDARDSTANDARD


----------



## Gimmethebag

slang said:


> You wouldn't have much choice if a court only gives you access 50% of the time. I have lots of friends who have shared custody and don't see their kids on holidays, birthdays - because that isn't "their time" as outlined by the court


Exactly. It's also not a good look to call relocating for work or other reasons "selfish ambitions." You have to let people earn a living, and as long as a child is properly cared for, it's not any of your business to judge how custody is split up. It's clear that the son has a relationship with his both of his parents. Having parents split time weekly doesn't produce that same result always. Hell, not everyone who lived with both parents desire relationships with them.


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm not sure if this has already been mentioned (I didn't scroll back too far), but I'm intrigued by Kyle's...documentary? about her life with Alicia Silverstone as Big Kathy.  I am no fan of Kyle but I read that one tell-all book about her family and it was pretty interesting.


----------



## labelwhore04

Bagisa said:


> Plenty of parents throughout the world live and work in a freaking foreign country to carry out their career ambitions and provide for their families. It just so happens that this time it's the mother doing it.
> 
> STANDARDSTANDARD


 
I wouldn't consider golddigging as a career ambition. She was working as a cocktail waitress in LA. She moved across the country from her child so she could be a waitress? No. She wanted to seek fame/fortune and chose that lifestyle over her son(or so it seems). Her situation is completely different than someone who has a job/career that takes them to another place.


----------



## imgg

Gimmethebag said:


> Exactly. It's also not a good look to call relocating for work or other reasons "selfish ambitions." You have to let people earn a living, and as long as a child is properly cared for, it's not any of your business to judge how custody is split up. It's clear that the son has a relationship with his both of his parents. Having parents split time weekly doesn't produce that same result always. Hell, not everyone who lived with both parents desire relationships with them.


Yeah and that's why so many kids are f'd up now, because too many feel its other peoples responsibility to raise their kids.  If you don't want to be a mother and raise your child, why bring one into their world so they can see mom (or dad) on holidays.  The children are the ones to suffer.


----------



## Gimmethebag

limom said:


> I would be very surprised if her custodial arrangement was court approved.
> And while it is unfair to characterize her as a poor parent, how could she be an involved one while living on another coast?
> Sorry but the fact that she moved across the US to seek fame and fortune is selfish, imo.


While courts tend to favor the mother, they also hate moving children out of state. My sister does not have issues with alcohol/drug abuse or anything like that, but because her daughter was settled in her pre-K and her paternal grandmother provided childcare, the court ordered that my niece stay in her home state for the school year so as to not interrupt her routine. Yep, my sister pays child support. My sister is always face-timing (I guess in Erika's time it would have been phone calls, haha) with her on the iPad, and on school breaks my sister tries to build as many positive experiences together as she can. My sister does have shared legal custody, though. So she is VERY involved with decisions regarding health and education.

I think when my niece is older, she will really appreciate that her mother tried to be successful independently (her ex-husband surprised her with the divorce, so she didn't leave for her career) so she could offer a better life for her daughter and set the example that she doesn't need to be dependent on any man.


labelwhore04 said:


> I wouldn't consider golddigging as a career ambition. *She was working as a cocktail waitress in LA.* She moved across the country from her child so she could be a waitress? No. She wanted to seek fame/fortune and chose that lifestyle over her son(or so it seems). Her situation is completely different than someone who has a job/career that takes them to another place.



Except that, she wanted to be a singer and performer. It's _extremely_ common for entertainment workers to also work as waitresses/hostesses or in other service jobs. Erika wanted to have a music career, and it's not like she moved someplace that was irrelevant to her industry like Honolulu. She lucked out when she found a wealthy man willing to support her creative endeavors. If she didn't find Tom to front the money for studio time and fast-track her career, her best options would have included collaborating with other house/dance artists, session work, emceeing at clubs, and networking as best she can. Per her wiki page, she married Tom in 1999 but had acting roles through the 1990s. She would have been performing with or without a benefactor, but likely wouldn't have a private jet. 

My sister is a published editorial hairstylist and makeup artist and has to be where the work is (though she does travel too), but to have a stable income and "adult," works in a cocktail lounge between gigs. Unless the owner is the "celebrity stylist," salons don't like hiring editorial stylists because they prefer stylists that can book their clients reliably 6-8 weeks out. Salons also want stylists to work weekends because it's better for in-salon clients, but being able to travel to see her daughter some weekends is a bigger priority to her. I guess Erika didn't move to be just a "cocktail waitress in L.A." She needed to be in L.A. and cocktail waitressing is a very easy way to make money and offers flexible part-time hours.  There aren't too many jobs where you can find someone to cover you when a last minute (and more lucrative) opportunity comes up.


----------



## Bagisa

1.  Most ppl (unless you have a famous lineage or abuse the audition couch) in the entertainment industry need a stable income while they wait for their big chance to come up. Waiting tables offers flexible shifts and sizable tips. Since when is there shame in waiting tables? 


2.  How do you know Erika's son is f'ed up? By all accounts he is an upstanding citizen with a full time job. And he's still in her life. So your algorithm doesn't quite work here.


----------



## imgg

I didn't say Erika's son is f'ed up as I don't know him. I would like to know the statistics that children are better off not having parents around (minus abuse etc.) If you think kids are better off being raised by other people while moms/dads become famous than its a really sad world we live in.


----------



## slang

Clearly Erika and her son are fine....as an adult he chose to move away from the East coast (and where his Father lives) to live and work on the West coast (where Erika lives)


----------



## slang

imgg said:


> I didn't say Erika's son is f'ed up as I don't know him. I would like to know the statistics that children are better off not having parents around (minus abuse etc.) If you think kids are better off being raised by other people while moms/dads become famous than its a really sad world we live in.



Erika's son wasn't being raised by "other people", he was living with his Father & saw his Mother every holiday and all summer
Maybe Erika should have had her son live with her and have multiple nannies help raise him like Dorit does. Dorit's relationship with her kids seem weirder to me (6 nannies raising your kids), than a child being raised by his own father?


----------



## Erum7860

coconutsboston said:


> I'm not sure if this has already been mentioned (I didn't scroll back too far), but I'm intrigued by Kyle's...documentary? about her life with Alicia Silverstone as Big Kathy.  I am no fan of Kyle but I read that one tell-all book about her family and it was pretty interesting.



I read that it's a scripted series based upon the story of her mom and her life growing up, I don't think it's a documentary per say, I'm sure they will take creative liberties lol to make good TV....the Hiltons weren't happy about it though lol! I think it's going  to be on TvLand, I'll definitely watch!


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> I thought the 'escape room' thing was kind of silly, but it was nice to see all the ladies do something together.


Did you get the sense that the staff behind the walls just dropped open doors because the ladies had no idea what they were doing and their time was up... another group was arriving and the HWs could be in there all day. lol


----------



## rockhollow

Jayne1 said:


> Did you get the sense that the staff behind the walls just dropped open doors because the ladies had no idea what they were doing and their time was up... another group was arriving and the HWs could be in there all day. lol



It was kind of embarrassing how lost the women seemed with this challenge. I guess it was just so far from anything they normally do, I don't think they'd ever get out. At first I thought they would be two teams in two different rooms, and laughed that they were all together, just spilt into two groups in an attempt to just get them through the challenge - and that was impossible, I'm sure the staff was helping.
Cute idea Erika, but not for the Beverly Hills girls - LOL!


----------



## Sassys

rockhollow said:


> It was kind of embarrassing how lost the women seemed with this challenge. I guess it was just so far from anything they normally do, I don't think they'd ever get out. At first I thought they would be two teams in two different rooms, and laughed that they were all together, just spilt into two groups in an attempt to just get them through the challenge - and that was impossible, I'm sure the staff was helping.
> Cute idea Erika, but not for the Beverly Hills girls - LOL!



The ATL gals did it, so I am sure the producers told them to and Erika had nothing to do with it.


----------



## limom

Bagisa said:


> Plenty of parents throughout the world live and work in a freaking foreign country to carry out their career ambitions and provide for their families. It just so happens that this time it's the mother doing it.
> 
> STANDARDSTANDARD


There is a big difference between a migrant worker who moves to feed his/her family and a woman looking for fame.
STANDARDS!
I guess it must hit a nerve.


----------



## imgg

slang said:


> Erika's son wasn't being raised by "other people", he was living with his Father & saw his Mother every holiday and all summer
> Maybe Erika should have had her son live with her and have multiple nannies help raise him like Dorit does. Dorit's relationship with her kids seem weirder to me (6 nannies raising your kids), than a child being raised by his own father?


You're putting words in my mouth, never mentioned anything about how I feel about children being raised by nannies.

I do agree, it probably was best Erika was a "holiday" mom and had her sons father raise him from what I see of her.  As far as their relationship being fine as you say, I have no idea how you would know that.  People carry deep scars from childhood and unless you are a close friend of her sons I have no idea how you would know how their relationship is.

When Erika speaks about her son she puts off a disconnected vibe.  Who knows though what their relationship is like.  Most kids do want both their moms and dads around.


----------



## Sassys

Where are you guys getting that Erika did not raise her son? Not once did I ever hear her state this on the show.


----------



## TC1

FWIW, I never got a "disconnected vibe" when Erika talks about her son. He's a grown man with a career who obviously doesn't want to be on camera. I don't see anything that comes across as them not having a perfectly fine ADULT relationship.


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't even think Dorit should have given Erica the underwear. She doesn't know her well enough to do that. The underwear thing was talked about way too much and made too much of big deal about it. If my husband had accidentally seen someone we were hanging out with like Dorit's husband did, we'd chalk that up to, "Huh, that was odd. Usually, one would wear underwear under a short skirt" and move on.


----------



## Love Of My Life

caitlin1214 said:


> I don't even think Dorit should have given Erica the underwear. She doesn't know her well enough to do that. The underwear thing was talked about way too much and made too much of big deal about it. If my husband had accidentally seen someone we were hanging out with like Dorit's husband did, we'd chalk that up to, "Huh, that was odd. Usually, one would wear underwear under a short skirt" and move on.



Agree... Dorit giving her the panties was more than tongue in cheek..LOL


----------



## caitlin1214

The only way I could see the underwear thing being appropriate is if it was done in private and you REALLY knew the person and knew they'd find that sort of thing funny. Say, if Kyle bought a pair for *Lisa*. (I don't want to have to keep saying Lisa V, so in the future, when I'm talking about Vanderpump, I'm highlighting her name in pink.)


----------



## Love Of My Life

caitlin1214 said:


> The only way I could see the underwear thing being appropriate is if it was done in private and you REALLY knew the person and knew they'd find that sort of thing funny. Say, if Kyle bought a pair for *Lisa*. (I don't want to have to keep saying Lisa V, so in the future, when I'm talking about Vanderpump, I'm highlighting her name in pink.)



Lisa V has a pretty good sense of humor& she'd probably laugh it off.
Agree, that you have to have that kind of relationship where someone wouldn't be offended.
Wonder if the collar matched the cuffs!


----------



## cjy

What were Kyle  and Lisa having done to their face??


----------



## horse17

I can not stand Dorit and her husband. ....


----------



## horse17

cjy said:


> What were Kyle  and Lisa having done to their face??


I ws thinking the same thing...looked painful..


----------



## cjy

horse17 said:


> I can not stand Dorit and her husband. ....



I really do not either


----------



## horse17

cjy said:


> I really do not either


Something about them....very smug......and who the he$$ cares about boy George!


----------



## pursegrl12

Lisa R talking about Elliot Mintz in her talking head I'm dying


----------



## TC1

PK making his smug comment about how "the other half lives"  I mean, is he talking about keeping up appearances with a boatload of debt??


----------



## LaAgradecida

I think PK and Dorit are on something.

They looked more than just liquored-up at their dinner party.


----------



## GoGlam

LaAgradecida said:


> I think PK and Dorit are on something.
> 
> They looked more than just liquored-up at their dinner party.



I don't know if they were just drunk or more, but they were on something.  Dorit had that kind of blank stare going.


----------



## LaAgradecida

I say get rid of Dorit and bring back Camille!!!!!!


----------



## nastasja

cjy said:


> What were Kyle and Lisa having done to their face??





horse17 said:


> I ws thinking the same thing...looked painful..



Lisa was getting Pelleve on her neck. It gets very warm, but does not hurt at all.

Kyle was doing something different to her face. Not sure what it was.


----------



## limom

Both Dorit and her husband are highly opiniated and unfortunately also unlikeable
She has some nerves talking about faux pas!
Wow.
Hum, the panty storyline is getting old. Time to move on...,
As far as judging Erika's career, wth does she think she is?
Boy George came across as a total azz with his comment about the 500 $ meet greet fee.
I had no clue he was so petty and small....
You all are on to something, they all seem to be on coke. DELUSIONAL


----------



## princess621

LaAgradecida said:


> I say get rid of Dorit and bring back Camille!!!!!!



Totally agree! Dorit is infuriating to watch!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Boring episode.  Don't want the fight between Eileen/Lisa R and Lisa V rehashed yet again.  
Like the others here cannot stand Dorit and PK.
Best part was seeing Camille again.  Ironic, because I didn't care for her that much when she was first on. But I would take over any of the new ladies now.  Bring her back!


----------



## GoGlam

Camille should stay where she is--off the show.  She brings nothing interesting to the table and is easily more full of herself than 50% of the cast.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I actually like Dorit but not PK


----------



## Sassys

I seriously wonder if Erika has her hair and make-up guys do her hair and make-up every single day or is she just doing it for the show. I find it so bizarre and exhausting to have someone do hair and make-up every single day, when you can just wake up, wash your face, through on some sun screen, mascara, put hair in a pony tail and go. don't care how rich you are, it seems so silly for a 24/7 glam squad.


----------



## bisousx

I miss Camille and her friend the tennis instructor lol


----------



## imgg

Glitterandstuds said:


> I actually like Dorit but not PK


Not sure I like her, but I do enjoy her sense of fashion and style.


----------



## Jayne1

pursegrl12 said:


> Lisa R talking about Elliot Mintz in her talking head I'm dying


That was funny, I agree!



LaAgradecida said:


> I say get rid of Dorit and bring back Camille!!!!!!


I like Camille now too, but I think she's best in tiny doses. I wouldn't mind her continuing to be a friend of the show, but not one with a big storyline.


----------



## horse17

Glitterandstuds said:


> I actually like Dorit but not PK


I don't care for Dorit, but I dislike her more when shes with her husband


imgg said:


> Not sure I like her, but I do enjoy her sense of fashion and style.


I agree..she does have a great body and good style


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> I don't care for Dorit, but I dislike her more when shes with her husband


Yes, her husband is slimy!


----------



## Nahreen

Just watching the last episode. Sorry I don't get how Erica can think it is ok not to wear underwear under a dress. Shows that "money can't buy you class".


----------



## Bagisa

If PK truly thinks a UFO killed JFK, he needs to be deported. What a ****ing moron.


----------



## Tropigal3

cjy said:


> What were Kyle  and Lisa having done to their face??



Not sure which procedure Kyle was getting done but there are a number of great non-invasive things these days that can eliminate wrinkles, sagging jowls, etc.  For me, it was Ulthera.  The procedure did hurt somewhat but WOW what a difference in my cheeks and jowls!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

It was very nice to see Camille again. I've always enjoyed her on the show.

I also enjoy watching Dorit, her off putting persona makes me laugh. I hope she gets a sound verbal thrashing by Erika or Eileen.


----------



## Coco.lover

Dorit is so cheap she regitted a Cartier champagne bottle to Camille.


----------



## horse17

Nahreen said:


> Just watching the last episode. Sorry I don't get how Erica can think it is ok not to wear underwear under a dress. Shows that "money can't buy you class".


I like Erika, but but yeah....I would be SO paranoid of how I was sitting if I were dressed like that..even if I wasn't going smokeless...lol


----------



## leisurekitty

See below. [emoji652]️


----------



## leisurekitty

Sassys said:


> I seriously wonder if Erika has her hair and make-up guys do her hair and make-up every single day or is she just doing it for the show. I find it so bizarre and exhausting to have someone do hair and make-up every single day, when you can just wake up, wash your face, through on some sun screen, mascara, put hair in a pony tail and go. don't care how rich you are, it seems so silly for a 24/7 glam squad.



All major characters on reality television have hair and make-up done on days they film. Hair and make-up is part of the production. One of my friends is on a similar reality tv show and she had the same treatment. Every one of the BH cast gets their hair and make-up done on days they film only Erika is shown filming while she gets it done.


----------



## Graw

Rinna is such a trouble maker she added Eileen's mothers death to the conversation to deflect from pkdorit analyzing her!


----------



## kemilia

leisurekitty said:


> All major characters on reality television have hair and make-up done on days they film. Hair and make-up is part of the production. One of my friends is on a similar reality tv show and she had the same treatment. Every one of the BH cast gets their hair and make-up done on days they film only Erika is shown filming while she gets it done.


Used to be their hair and makeup were done by pros only for the interviews, they did their own (or paid for help) the rest of the time. You could really tell the difference.


----------



## Sassys

leisurekitty said:


> All major characters on reality television have hair and make-up done on days they film. Hair and make-up is part of the production. One of my friends is on a similar reality tv show and she had the same treatment. Every one of the BH cast gets their hair and make-up done on days they film only Erika is shown filming while she gets it done.





kemilia said:


> Used to be their hair and makeup were done by pros only for the interviews, they did their own (or paid for help) the rest of the time. You could really tell the difference.



This! I know they get it done, but only thought it was for the talking heads.


----------



## leisurekitty

Sassys said:


> This! I know they get it done, but only thought it was for the talking heads.



Yeah, I think that was the case initially, but as these reality shows became more popular and less "real," the production value (I.e. budgets) increased and hair and make-up was added on scheduled filming days. Can you imagine what these women would look like in HD without professional make-up? [emoji33]


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> I seriously wonder if Erika has her hair and make-up guys do her hair and make-up every single day or is she just doing it for the show. I find it so bizarre and exhausting to have someone do hair and make-up every single day, when you can just wake up, wash your face, through on some sun screen, mascara, put hair in a pony tail and go. don't care how rich you are, it seems so silly for a 24/7 glam squad.



Erika's all about her gays and the glam life though. She genuinely enjoys being surrounded by makeup artists, dancers, choreographers, etc. Some people think she's full of herself when she talks about designer outfits and giving a pretty silhouette but she just seems like the quintessential "hag". I was told recently by some gay friends that we actually went to an Erika concert at Tiger Heat in LA almost 10 years ago.. I vaguely remember seeing a blonde girl perform on stage at this gay club. She seems to be the type of girl that a lot of creative ppl would want to doll up.


----------



## Tivo

Erika can't stand any criticism at all. Which is interesting because she's so quick to dish it out.


----------



## beekmanhill

Loved seeing Camille again, and thought her new home was beautiful.  She bought another home as well, would love to see it.  Always liked her taste in decorating.
http://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/camille-grammer-malibu-beach-house

The Sassoon daughter reminded me of Sandra Bullock.  Didn't have much of an opinion of her, but I guess she brings Kim back into the picture.  Interesting that Kim hung around with all those big time partiers back in the day.

PK's face was red as a beet so I think he'd had a bit too much of the grape at the lunch.  As for Dorit, she doesn't seem too bright or interesting.   When was it that Boy George got $500 for an autograph?  That's pretty tacky to begin with.  I never heard of that faux philosopher at Dorit's lunch;  I agreed with Rinna's opinion of him.  I'm liking Lisa Rinna more and more.


----------



## DiorT

I thought Camille looked different in her talking head.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Tivo said:


> Erika can't stand any criticism at all. Which is interesting because she's so quick to dish it out.


THIS ALL DAY


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I cannot stand Eileen or Lisa R. They seem to be petty, awful women.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Where are you guys getting that Erika did not raise her son? Not once did I ever hear her state this on the show.



i never picked up on that either.  in fact, she said her son was an LAPD officer and wanted to not be on camera or mentioned by name because of his job.  but i never heard anything about him not being raised by her or her leaving him on the East coast to go conquer Hollywood.


----------



## sgj99

Dorit's whole take on her dinner party, how much she loves to have them, they have to be set perfect, the flowers, only interesting people, blah, blah, blah ... all i could think about was she doesn't do a darn thing - the event planners and their hired people do everything, including clean up so after the guest leave Dorit and PK drink the last of the booze, snort the last of their coke and head off to bed while everything gets cleaned up for them.


----------



## ExBagHag

Dorit is one strange cookie.  She seems to be PK's puppet.  They both are vapid and he is a creep.


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> Dorit's whole take on her dinner party, how much she loves to have them, they have to be set perfect, the flowers, only interesting people, blah, blah, blah ... all i could think about was she doesn't do a darn thing - the event planners and their hired people do everything, including clean up so after the guest leave Dorit and PK drink the last of the booze, snort the last of their coke and head off to bed while everything gets cleaned up for them.


I also was thinking that!  Not necessarily about the coke thing, but that she didn't lift a finger and probably was just as surprised as her guests as to what was being served at dinner.

That being said, none of the HWs get involved in their dinner parties.  They don't come up with the themes either. They also don't decorate for the holidays etc... they hire people to do everything.


----------



## kemilia

ExBagHag said:


> Dorit is one strange cookie.  She seems to be PK's puppet.  They both are vapid and he is a creep.


This!


----------



## Cc1213

Okay: Dorit and PK are insufferable, and overcompensating for everything. 

Does anyone else think it was odd that Dorit invited Lisa R to her party, and not Eileen? It seemed so rude!


----------



## baghagg

Cc1213 said:


> Okay: Dorit and PK are insufferable, and overcompensating for everything.
> 
> Does anyone else think it was odd that Dorit invited Lisa R to her party, and not Eileen? It seemed so rude!


This scene alone should prove to all that these 'real housewives' shows are indeed scripted.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yes, Eileen might have some long days at Y&R, and not be able to participate in the group's get togethers.  I'm sure its in her contract.


----------



## TC1

Cc1213 said:


> Okay: Dorit and PK are insufferable, and overcompensating for everything.
> 
> Does anyone else think it was odd that Dorit invited Lisa R to her party, and not Eileen? It seemed so rude!


----------



## TC1

Ooops, meant to add...can't have the "what did you say behind her back" drama if you invite her!


----------



## beekmanhill

Always wondered if Eileen had an apartment closer to the Y&R set.  Can't believe she drives back and forth if she is involved in a big storyline.


----------



## nastasja

I find everything about PK to be completely repulsive.


----------



## rockhollow

The best scene for me in this latest episode was Vanderpump and Kyle, driving off to the facial appointments. 
Classic Vanderpump - (and a little dig that she ended up choosing Erika's hubby, who she thought would be the best match for her).

Not crazy about Dorit, but got to give her credit for holding her own against the other ladies. As she says in next week's episode, it does seem like the Rinna, Eileen and Erika are gunning for her, and mostly because she's Vanderpump's friend. They've all still unhappy with Vanderpump.

Just not liking much of anything about Eileen - there is just something off about her all the time.
It seemed just so scripted, the whole encounter with Dorit this week. To me it seemed like Eileen was not happy with 'pantygate' and then tried to go for Dorit.
The talk at the beach was so awkward, as soon as Dorit said she didn't even remember the conversation with Rinna, that should have been the end of it. But no, Eileen just kept going on and on about it, like she was going to hammer the point she wanted to get across, no matter what.
Then to again, bring it up at Camille's, and go over the whole thing again - enough Eileen!

I'm very sad for Eileen to lose her mother, and right before the reunion must have made the reunion very difficult. And she choose to keep it quiet and not reveal it at the reunion, so why now does it have to become such a focal point for her?


----------



## Sassys

rockhollow said:


> The best scene for me in this latest episode was Vanderpump and Kyle, driving off to the facial appointments.
> Classic Vanderpump - (and a little dig that she ended up choosing Erika's hubby, who she thought would be the best match for her).
> 
> Not crazy about Dorit, but got to give her credit for holding her own against the other ladies. As she says in next week's episode, it does seem like the Rinna, Eileen and Erika are gunning for her, and mostly because she's Vanderpump's friend. They've all still unhappy with Vanderpump.
> 
> Just not liking much of anything about Eileen - there is just something off about her all the time.
> It seemed just so scripted, the whole encounter with Dorit this week. To me it seemed like Eileen was not happy with 'pantygate' and then tried to go for Dorit.
> The talk at the beach was so awkward, as soon as Dorit said she didn't even remember the conversation with Rinna, that should have been the end of it. But no, Eileen just kept going on and on about it, like she was going to hammer the point she wanted to get across, no matter what.
> Then to again, bring it up at Camille's, and go over the whole thing again - enough Eileen!
> 
> I'm very sad for Eileen to lose her mother, and right before the reunion must have made the reunion very difficult. And she choose to keep it quiet and not reveal it at the reunion, so why now does it have to become such a focal point for her?



agree. I am so sick of her running to confront people every time they say something about her, yet she will tell the person "oh, its no big deal" (while smiling). If it's no big deal, why the hell are you bringing it up.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Okay. So.
I want LVP to have her ends trimmed.  Those split ends are distracting.
PK and Dorit are odd.  They bring a slightly interesting dynamic as LVP's friends.  I like that Dorit has spunk...she does a better job navigating her battles than last year's lady (the one that cannot hear in one ear).  That lady always ended up apologizing.
Eileen - can she just go away already?  She is so defensive and passive/aggressive.  I want her to take a chill pill.
Rinna is super duper annoying and cowardice.  I don't care for people that say nothing to your face but have so much to say in the interviews.


----------



## TC1

LOL at Lisa Rinna thinking her hair is "iconic". It's a hair helmet with flipped ends.
It used to be referred to as Billie Reid hair..cause that was her character on DAYS, but she didn't have to keep that forever..But..I guess if that's the only thing you're ever recognized for (until RH) you cling to it.


----------



## Sassys

blkbarbie310 said:


> Okay. So.
> I want LVP to have her ends trimmed.  Those split ends are distracting.
> PK and Dorit are odd.  They bring a slightly interesting dynamic as LVP's friends.  I like that Dorit has spunk...she does a better job navigating her battles than last year's lady (the one that cannot hear in one ear).  That lady always ended up apologizing.
> Eileen - can she just go away already?  She is so defensive and passive/aggressive.  I want her to take a chill pill.
> *Rinna is super duper annoying and cowardice.  I don't care for people that say nothing to your face but have so much to say in the interviews*.



Amen!!!


----------



## sgj99

Jayne1 said:


> I also was thinking that!  Not necessarily about the coke thing, but that she didn't lift a finger and probably was just as surprised as her guests as to what was being served at dinner.
> 
> *That being said, none of the HWs get involved in their dinner parties.  They don't come up with the themes either. They also don't decorate for the holidays etc... they hire people to do everything*.



yes, that's so true.   and i like the glamour of the big dinner parties too.  i just don't want to hear Dorit go on and on about the females in her family and their enjoyment of entertaining and attention to detail when she's not doing anything but visiting, drinking and eating.  this franchise does a great job on the glam-factor (even if i think it's all smoke and mirrors for Dorit and PK ... i  bet her birthday Bentley is a lease).


----------



## susieserb

rockhollow said:


> The talk at the beach was so awkward, as soon as Dorit said she didn't even remember the conversation with Rinna, that should have been the end of it. But no, Eileen just kept going on and on about it, like she was going to hammer the point she wanted to get across, no matter what.
> Then to again, bring it up at Camille's, and go over the whole thing again - enough Eileen!
> 
> Sing it girl.  I believe Dorit and PK were sloshed at the Rinna invited dinner party; a PP pointed out their red faces and disconnected eyes, indeed she was right.
> 
> Dori(K) convo was so weird and forced with Lisa Rinna because of their substance abuse so with Dorit not remembering the Eileen mention was no surprise for ME.  The Dori(K)'s were gorked out.


----------



## GoGlam

I understand the whole mentality of thinking someone is not as wealthy bc they're leasing, but that's just not the case.  I've done financial models on whether to buy or lease, and often times the lease makes more sense, especially on vehicles that depreciate quickly--like a Bentley.  In a few years, you can easily buy it for 1/3 the cost, which means your disposal value is LOW.

Take it from me, as someone with a background in financial services and whose family owns car dealerships... one of the major principles of finance is NOT to pay for something outright if you can finance it and make more money on an investment as compared to what you pay in interest and fees on a lease/loan.

There is nothing wrong with leasing, and if they are, in a lot of cases I think they're smarter for doing so.


----------



## nastasja

cjy said:


> What were Kyle  and Lisa having done to their face??





Tropigal3 said:


> Not sure which procedure Kyle was getting done but there are a number of great non-invasive things these days that can eliminate wrinkles, sagging jowls, etc.  For me, it was Ulthera.  The procedure did hurt somewhat but WOW what a difference in my cheeks and jowls!



Ok, so it was really bugging me to know. A lot of people asked Kyle and she never answered, so I finally thought to look on the doctor's social media and she said Kyle was getting PicoFocus.


----------



## andral5

GoGlam said:


> I don't know if they were just drunk or more, but they were on something.  Dorit had that kind of blank stare going.


Maybe that's why she didn't remember their gossip about the deaths in Eileen's family.


----------



## bisousx

GoGlam said:


> I understand the whole mentality of thinking someone is not as wealthy bc they're leasing, but that's just not the case.  I've done financial models on whether to buy or lease, and often times the lease makes more sense, especially on vehicles that depreciate quickly--like a Bentley.  In a few years, you can easily buy it for 1/3 the cost, which means your disposal value is LOW.
> 
> Take it from me, as someone with a background in financial services and whose family owns car dealerships... one of the major principles of finance is NOT to pay for something outright if you can finance it and make more money on an investment as compared to what you pay in interest and fees on a lease/loan.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with leasing, and if they are, in a lot of cases I think they're smarter for doing so.



Totally agree. Leasing is a better write off and frees up more cash for more investing.


----------



## swags

I am not a fan of PK and Dorit.  The reunion was a job for Eileen. She had to finish it and she wasn't ready to discuss her loss. I do wish that Eileen would not have another lame storyline over a comment she didn't appreciate. I didn't see the point of addressing it nor would I want to spend extra time with Dorit who likes to play dumb. (if she was playing)

I also thought Rhinna would be more apt to discuss how full of crap everyone was a the dinner party. From that one guest she called ethereal to PK and his goofy comments and Dorit who obviously agrees with whatever he says.


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> I understand the whole mentality of thinking someone is not as wealthy bc they're leasing, but that's just not the case.  I've done financial models on whether to buy or lease, and often times the lease makes more sense, especially on vehicles that depreciate quickly--like a Bentley.  In a few years, you can easily buy it for 1/3 the cost, which means your disposal value is LOW.
> 
> Take it from me, as someone with a background in financial services and whose family owns car dealerships... one of the major principles of finance is NOT to pay for something outright if you can finance it and make more money on an investment as compared to what you pay in interest and fees on a lease/loan.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with leasing, and if they are, in a lot of cases I think they're smarter for doing so.



If my husband had the nerves to gift me a leased car for my 40th birthday, the $hit would hit the fan.
Two of my friends got leased Convertible Bentley for their 50th, while nice they are really nothing great to write about....
I agree that leasing make total sense especially for those who can use the payment as tax pay offs.
In addition, in many case leasing offers great maintenance program as well. I can imagine the maintenance on a Bentley has to be steep.
In PK's case, I think it might be a bit of fronting and financial sense...


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> I understand the whole mentality of thinking someone is not as wealthy bc they're leasing, but that's just not the case.  I've done financial models on whether to buy or lease, and often times the lease makes more sense, especially on vehicles that depreciate quickly--like a Bentley.  In a few years, you can easily buy it for 1/3 the cost, which means your disposal value is LOW.
> 
> Take it from me, as someone with a background in financial services and whose family owns car dealerships... one of the major principles of finance is NOT to pay for something outright if you can finance it and make more money on an investment as compared to what you pay in interest and fees on a lease/loan.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with leasing, and if they are, in a lot of cases I think they're smarter for doing so.


I agree...esp if you own a business, and leasing a car....it can be a great write off and you can get a new car every 3 years.....but i also know  a lot of people who are financed up to their necks and can't afford to buy anything outright....down payment etc....and they lease everything...btw, who is leasing on RH?


----------



## imgg

andral5 said:


> Maybe that's why she didn't remember their gossip about the deaths in Eileen's family.


That's what I was thinking and Dorit agrees to whatever PK says, so it didn't mean much to her.  It didn't help the way Eileen was explaining it either.


----------



## GoGlam

andral5 said:


> Maybe that's why she didn't remember their gossip about the deaths in Eileen's family.



I think this is very likely


----------



## TC1

There's absolutely nothing wrong with leasing a vehichle. It's just the image on TV that we're supposed to believe PK just waltzed into Bentley and paid cash for this car. The words "bought me a car" usually illude to it being paid for. Because it's his wife's birthday and they can afford that cash.
It'll be awfully hard to justify writing off a lease if the only WORK they use it for is driving Boy George around.


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> There's absolutely nothing wrong with leasing a vehichle. It's just the image on TV that we're supposed to believe PK just waltzed into Bentley and paid cash for this car. The words "bought me a car" usually illude to it being paid for. Because it's his wife's birthday and they can afford that cash.
> It'll be awfully hard to justify writing off a lease if the only WORK they use it for is driving Boy George around.



And one does have to plunk out cash down payment for any lease, but I agree it gives the impression they are richer than they are. LVP leases those fancy cars as well. They all try to outdo each other with their displays of opulence. That's one reason I enjoy Eileen, though I wish she didn't whine so much. She lives more normally than the others.


----------



## imgg

pjhm said:


> And one does have to plunk out cash down payment for any lease, but I agree it gives the impression they are richer than they are. LVP leases those fancy cars as well. They all try to outdo each other with their displays of opulence. That's one reason I enjoy Eileen, though I wish she didn't whine so much. She lives more normally than the others.



There is nothing wrong with leasing and as many pointed out, it especially makes sense if you own a business like LVP.  That being said, there is a cap on what you can write off for car expenses on your business, so many are paying a large portion of it anyway.


----------



## rockhollow

I watch Vanderpump Rules, and there was a couple of scenes where Lisa has her PA go and pick up her 'summer sports car'. Lisa says that she likes to get a different one every summer, so obviously they must be leases.

And I agree, it looked like both PK and Dorit were pretty smashed at their dinner party, might not remember anything said that evening.

Also a bit off topic, but  I watched Celebrity Apprentice last night with Boy George on it.
He didn't come off that great. He seemed a bit childish, complaining at great length about someone else drinking near him, because he was a recovering addict. Good for you George being sober, but really too much to expect anyone near him to also remain sober. 
I wonder how that works with living with PK and Dorit?

Kyle looked different. Her face looked so much more lined and aged. They must apply her make-up really thick on RHOBH, because her skin looks so much smoother on Housewives.


----------



## horse17

honestly, I wouldn't even want a to drive a Bentley....too much attention..just give me a benz and I'll stay under the radar...lol


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> honestly, I wouldn't even want a to drive a Bentley....too much attention..just give me a benz and I'll stay under the radar...lol


 I'm with you. Would take my SL550 Coupe any day over a Bentley.


----------



## Sassys

rockhollow said:


> I watch Vanderpump Rules, and there was a couple of scenes where Lisa has her PA go and pick up her 'summer sports car'. *Lisa says that she likes to get a different one every summer, so obviously they must be leases.*
> 
> And I agree, it looked like both PK and Dorit were pretty smashed at their dinner party, might not remember anything said that evening.
> 
> Also a bit off topic, but  I watched Celebrity Apprentice last night with Boy George on it.
> He didn't come off that great. He seemed a bit childish, complaining at great length about someone else drinking near him, because he was a recovering addict. Good for you George being sober, but really too much to expect anyone near him to also remain sober.
> I wonder how that works with living with PK and Dorit?
> 
> Kyle looked different. Her face looked so much more lined and aged. They must apply her make-up really thick on RHOBH, because her skin looks so much smoother on Housewives.





pjhm said:


> And one does have to plunk out cash down payment for any lease, but I agree it gives the impression they are richer than they are. LVP leases those fancy cars as well. They all try to outdo each other with their displays of opulence. That's one reason I enjoy Eileen, though I wish she didn't whine so much. She lives more normally than the others.



I think you are confusing leasing with renting a car. Lots of celebs rent cars for the weekend or the month. Different from leasing a car. There is a luxury car rental place in LA, that all the celebs go to.

PK probably rented the Bentley for a week or two.


----------



## Tivo

blkbarbie310 said:


> Okay. So.
> I want LVP to have her ends trimmed.  Those split ends are distracting.
> PK and Dorit are odd.  They bring a slightly interesting dynamic as LVP's friends.  I like that Dorit has spunk...she does a better job navigating her battles than last year's lady (the one that cannot hear in one ear).  That lady always ended up apologizing.
> Eileen - can she just go away already?  She is so defensive and passive/aggressive.  I want her to take a chill pill.
> Rinna is super duper annoying and cowardice.  I don't care for people that say nothing to your face but have so much to say in the interviews.


All of this!


----------



## purseinsanity

God I would go nuts if I had to agree with everything my husband said.  I think it'd drive my husband nuts too!  Doris is a bore.  She's obviously a yes girl.  Maybe that's what it takes to be a kept woman.  I don't think I'd be kept lol.  I have to speak up for myself sometimes!


----------



## pjhm

Sassys said:


> I think you are confusing leasing with renting a car. Lots of celebs rent cars for the weekend or the month. Different from leasing a car. There is a luxury car rental place in LA, that all the celebs go to.
> 
> PK probably rented the Bentley for a week or two.


Good point!


----------



## pjhm

rockhollow said:


> I watch Vanderpump Rules, and there was a couple of scenes where Lisa has her PA go and pick up her 'summer sports car'. Lisa says that she likes to get a different one every summer, so obviously they must be leases.
> 
> And I agree, it looked like both PK and Dorit were pretty smashed at their dinner party, might not remember anything said that evening.
> 
> Also a bit off topic, but  I watched Celebrity Apprentice last night with Boy George on it.
> He didn't come off that great. He seemed a bit childish, complaining at great length about someone else drinking near him, because he was a recovering addict. Good for you George being sober, but really too much to expect anyone near him to also remain sober.
> I wonder how that works with living with PK and Dorit?
> 
> Kyle looked different. Her face looked so much more lined and aged. They must apply her make-up really thick on RHOBH, because her skin looks so much smoother on Housewives.


Boy George was great years ago when he was in the Culture Club band, now he's kind of a has been. Guess he's trying for a comeback.


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> Kyle looked different. Her face looked so much more lined and aged. They must apply her make-up really thick on RHOBH, because her skin looks so much smoother on Housewives.


The BH HW production team uses the nicest filters for the talking heads and now, I've noticed, they use filters for their everyday scenes too.  Softened, blurred, glowy.  Everyone looks great.


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> Totally agree. Leasing is a better write off and frees up more cash for more investing.


But you can only write it off if you have a business.


----------



## Bagisa

Allisonfaye said:


> But you can only write it off if you have a business.



No, the same tax advantages apply if you're a sole proprietor receiving 1099 income. You don't need to incorporate or form a partnership/LLC.


----------



## TC1

Not sure about California. But, I own my own business and am only allowed to write off mileage for my vehicle..not a lease...as I do not require the use of my vehicle to run the operation. I own a clothing store..so I'm not permitted to write off a vehicle as would a plumber who owned a plumbing company that carried tools, etc that were needed to do said job.
Also, "write off" is against what you owe. If your company is not profitable..you can't write anything off.


----------



## Allisonfaye

TC1 said:


> Not sure about California. But, I own my own business and am only allowed to write off mileage for my vehicle..not a lease...as I do not require the use of my vehicle to run the operation. I own a clothing store..so I'm not permitted to write off a vehicle as would a plumber who owned a plumbing company that carried tools, etc that were needed to do said job.
> Also, "write off" is against what you owe. If your company is not profitable..you can't write anything off.



I have friends who own a business and I know they write off his car and hers. They get a new car every 1-3 years. 



rockhollow said:


> Also a bit off topic, but  I watched Celebrity Apprentice last night with Boy George on it.
> He didn't come off that great. He seemed a bit childish, complaining at great length about someone else drinking near him, because he was a recovering addict. Good for you George being sober, but really too much to expect anyone near him to also remain sober.
> I wonder how that works with living with PK and Dorit?
> 
> Kyle looked different. Her face looked so much more lined and aged. They must apply her make-up really thick on RHOBH, because her skin looks so much smoother on Housewives.



I was noticing this about Kyle, too. I thought maybe it was because I was watching it on a different TV. And I also agree that Boy George was being ridiculous about the wine. 



Bagisa said:


> No, the same tax advantages apply if you're a sole proprietor receiving 1099 income. You don't need to incorporate or form a partnership/LLC.



I simply meant salaried people cannot write off leases. My comment wasn't referring to how you own the business.



TC1 said:


> Not sure about California. But, I own my own business and am only allowed to write off mileage for my vehicle..not a lease...as I do not require the use of my vehicle to run the operation. I own a clothing store..so I'm not permitted to write off a vehicle as would a plumber who owned a plumbing company that carried tools, etc that were needed to do said job.
> Also, "write off" is against what you owe. If your company is not profitable..you can't write anything off.


----------



## imgg

TC1 said:


> Not sure about California. But, I own my own business and am only allowed to write off mileage for my vehicle..not a lease...as I do not require the use of my vehicle to run the operation. I own a clothing store..so I'm not permitted to write off a vehicle as would a plumber who owned a plumbing company that carried tools, etc that were needed to do said job.
> Also, "write off" is against what you owe. If your company is not profitable..you can't write anything off.


You can write off either or (mileage or lease payment).

I am not sure what you mean,  you can't write off something if your company is not profitable.  Profit has nothing to do with write offs.


----------



## TC1

imgg said:


> You can write off either or (mileage or lease payment).
> 
> I am not sure what you mean,  you can't write off something if your company is not profitable.  Profit has nothing to do with write offs.


 
I don't live in the US. Just FYI.


----------



## simone72

I was also wondering how everyone looked so good in HD I know usually HD is really unforgiving and it makes sense that they would be filming with a filter I think they do that on the Hallmark channel too because all the women look so perfect!


----------



## pearlywhite18

they prob wont sign off on episodes unless they look perfect!


----------



## bisousx

TC1 said:


> There's absolutely nothing wrong with leasing a vehichle. It's just the image on TV that we're supposed to believe PK just waltzed into Bentley and paid cash for this car. The words "bought me a car" usually illude to it being paid for. Because it's his wife's birthday and they can afford that cash.
> *It'll be awfully hard to justify writing off a lease if the only WORK they use it for is driving Boy George around.*



Maybe your country has different tax rules... but driving Boy George around is considered driving a client around, which does perfectly fit the bill for a writeoff.


----------



## TC1

bisousx said:


> Maybe your country has different tax rules... but driving Boy George around is considered driving a client around, which does perfectly fit the bill for a writeoff.


 I was joking. They have stated on the show that PK represents him so many times...that if that's his only client..that's not a lot of WORK...per se.


----------



## horse17

I don't like Dorit, but Eileen needs to get over it!....


----------



## GoGlam

Eileen is delusional! She said she didn't get Dorit stewing over the issues... I find Eileen is like the head chef!!! Stewing is her favorite thing!  Take a look in the mirror!


----------



## horse17

Why did they bring back Kim??? Im sorry, but I find her incredibly boring


----------



## cafecreme15

So unbelievably sick of panty gate! Just drop it for pete's sake!


----------



## GoGlam

So happy for Dorit being the only one to summarize Eileen and her ways!!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

GoGlam said:


> Eileen is delusional! She said she didn't get Dorit stewing over the issues... I find Eileen is like the head chef!!! Stewing is her favorite thing!  Take a look in the mirror!


THIS!! Exactly. I am so over Eileen!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

This show is becoming unwatchable.
Sick of pantygate.
Sick of Kim.  Wanted to wipe that smug look off her face after Lisa R. apologized (not a big fan of Lisa R but honestly when has Kim ever apologized to anyone for her behaviour?)
Tired of Eileen.  (Such a disappointment -  I liked her the first year she was on).
Dorit irritates me and she and her husband PK strike me as poseurs.  
Even Lisa V is irritating me a bit and I have always liked her and know she has been targeted again and again over the years but she's coming off petty at times with some of her comments 
Haven't made up my mind about Eden - but she does strike me as someone who is truly sober unlike Kim's pretend sobriety.


----------



## Sassys

Kim is in her sister's home; why the hell is she carrying a big old tote bag around the house.


----------



## ExBagHag

My observations:

Eden seems nice and normal-ish.  I do not like her tattoos.  I also thought she was late 40s but she is apparently early 40s. 

Kim Richards although allegedly sober does not seem to have done any real spiritual work which in my personal experience is necessary for long term recovery from a spiritual malady. 

Lisa Rinna is exhausting.   Eileen is coming off as a hag.  Dorit is a try hard.  Lisa Vanderpump doesn't care and never has. 

Kyle looks great and I would like the number of her surgeon. 

Erica is a robot - I'm convinced. 

Lastly, this panty story has gone on far too long.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The show is getting very very tired... They need some new story lines & the girls are uninspiring even with their
yoga , parties, lunches & facial rejuvenation..


----------



## andral5

horse17 said:


> Why did they bring back Kim??? Im sorry, but I find her incredibly boring



I'd say annoingly boring! Ughhh....


----------



## lulilu

Seeing Kim made me anxious; she needs to stay away.  Glad Eden put her in her place.
Rinna's arrest comment was not called for -- so stupid and low.
Did anyone find Dorit's discussion of Eden's sexuality (or whatever she was saying) a really phony attempt to be provocative?  Just like her posing next to Eden by the pool?  She is stupid beyond words.
Eileen needs to STFU.  No. one. cares.


----------



## mundodabolsa

lulilu said:


> Seeing Kim made me anxious; she needs to stay away.  Glad Eden put her in her place.
> Rinna's arrest comment was not called for -- so stupid and low.
> *Did anyone find Dorit's discussion of Eden's sexuality (or whatever she was saying) a really phony attempt to be provocative?  Just like her posing next to Eden by the pool?  She is stupid beyond words.*
> Eileen needs to STFU.  No. one. cares.



The whole thing was beyond weird and desperate on Dorit's part.  

But... was the question also intentionally not answered?? Seemed a little like a "let's add mystery to Eden's character now" move. 

I find it ironic that Eden has the ugliest hair out of the whole bunch.  Granted, I appreciate that she doesn't have mountains of fake pageant hair and looks a bit more regular in that sense, but it seems like with that plastic of a face she'd have the matching hair too.


----------



## Sassys

mundodabolsa said:


> The whole thing was beyond weird and desperate on Dorit's part.
> 
> *But... was the question also intentionally not answered?? Seemed a little like a "let's add mystery to Eden's character now" move. *
> 
> I find it ironic that Eden has the ugliest hair out of the whole bunch.  Granted, I appreciate that she doesn't have mountains of fake pageant hair and looks a bit more regular in that sense, but it seems like with that plastic of a face she'd have the matching hair too.



I thought she said she wasn't gay


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm so over Eileen, this chick can't let anything go.

I know people LOVE Erika but I can't with her, the preview for next week they show her shooting her video & she said something about people hating her videos but she won awards for her videos UMMMMMMM this woman is acting like she is winning Oscars & Emmy's, she needs to have SEVERAL seats


----------



## simone72

Looks like Eileen won't let go and her story line continues next week yikes! 
I hope that's the last time they bring back Kim I would have shut up at the table but she was clearly there to stir the pot.
I like Eden she seems like a cool chick.
Poor Dorit did she really think she could come a reality tv show and say things about someone and it not bite her back a thousand times?? Eveything get nit picked at especially this season since there doesn't seem to be much of a story line at all except for pantygate!


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> I thought she said she wasn't gay


I thought I heard that too


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> I thought I heard that too



Yeah, and I recall her saying, "if I was, it would be Erika I went after not Dorit".


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Lisa Rinna's apology to Kim seemed sincere. I hope Kim was able to accept it and move on. I think Kim owes Lisa one as well, but she'll never get one.


----------



## Jayne1

Glitterandstuds said:


> I know people LOVE Erika but I can't with her, the preview for next week they show her shooting her video & she said something about people hating her videos but she won awards for her videos UMMMMMMM this woman is acting like she is winning Oscars & Emmy's, she needs to have SEVERAL seats


If you watch her videos, you can't really see her singing or dancing.  It's all quick cuts -- her signature move of dragging her hand across her crotch, then cut to a few other things that aren't Erica, then another signature move of her doing a knee drop. Cut to the background, or the backup dancers, or the scenery and so on.

I know they're trying to make her videos exciting with what they have, talent wise, but I wouldn't mind seeing less cutting and splicing and just Erica.  Let's see what she can really do.


----------



## horse17

Im not really getting the whole "Erika Jayne" gig....is she a singer and dancer?...does she just perform at special events?

 I have never heard of her before....can she actually make a living doing this and did she start this after she married her current husband...


----------



## bisousx

horse17 said:


> Im not really getting the whole "Erika Jayne" gig....is she a singer and dancer?...does she just perform at special events?
> 
> I have never heard of her before....can she actually make a living doing this and did she start this after she married her current husband...



She's a singer/dancer/performer with a mostly gay fanbase. She started doing this about 10 years ago according to a blog.
I don't think she'd be able to make a living off of her performing.. she's really fortunate to have her husband fund her artistic side. Honestly if I were me, I'd rather let my hubby pay for it all instead of selling my body/soul to the seedy Hollywood folks. She can perform at her own pace and be in control.


----------



## bisousx

lulilu said:


> Seeing Kim made me anxious; she needs to stay away.  Glad Eden put her in her place.
> Rinna's arrest comment was not called for -- so stupid and low.
> *Did anyone find Dorit's discussion of Eden's sexuality (or whatever she was saying) a really phony attempt to be provocative?  Just like her posing next to Eden by the pool?  She is stupid beyond words.*
> Eileen needs to STFU.  No. one. cares.



It was awkward to say the least.
Eden seems cool.


----------



## susieserb

Do you'll feel like we're watching Ground Hog's Day over and over again.  GOSH??? I want luxury, travel. Last year we feasted on the  first 3 episodes  with fabulous escapism over seas?)? Now... repetitive, ugly same ol' same ol'. kvetching...so old.  The options are endless regarding competitive viewing pleasure..


----------



## horse17

I feel like Kim needs to stay away.....get and stay sober....I wonder how doing this show is affecting her sobriety...


----------



## bagsforme

Eileen can't let anything go.  She says "we're good" then brings it up again.  Wonder if to keep her relevant to stir the pot.  

Did Eden ever respond to Dorits question if she's gay?


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> This show is becoming unwatchable.
> Sick of pantygate.
> Sick of Kim.  Wanted to wipe that smug look off her face after Lisa R. apologized (not a big fan of Lisa R but honestly when has Kim ever apologized to anyone for her behaviour?)
> Tired of Eileen.  (Such a disappointment -  I liked her the first year she was on).
> Dorit irritates me and she and her husband PK strike me as poseurs.
> Even Lisa V is irritating me a bit and I have always liked her and know she has been targeted again and again over the years but she's coming off petty at times with some of her comments
> Haven't made up my mind about Eden - but she does strike me as someone who is truly sober unlike Kim's pretend sobriety.


All this!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Now I'm just picturing Dorit and PK having orgies.  Dorit went on and on a bit too much for someone if they're straight, I think.  Girl crush I can understand, but I'd have been uncomfortable if I was Eden.


----------



## LaAgradecida

purseinsanity said:


> Now I'm just picturing Dorit and PK having orgies.  Dorit went on and on a bit too much for someone if they're straight, I think.  Girl crush I can understand, but I'd have been uncomfortable if I was Eden.



Dorit and PK are each others' beards!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Ok, sorry back to panty gate for a minute...
Why do they keep telling Erika they could see her vajayjay?!!?  You usually need a speculum to see that, LOL!


----------



## cjy

purseinsanity said:


> Now I'm just picturing Dorit and PK having orgies.  Dorit went on and on a bit too much for someone if they're straight, I think.  Girl crush I can understand, but I'd have been uncomfortable if I was Eden.


ME TOO!!!


----------



## LolliPops4

purseinsanity said:


> Ok, sorry back to panty gate for a minute...
> Why do they keep telling Erika they could see her vajayjay?!!?  You usually need a speculum to see that, LOL!



I agree. Her legs weren't crossed but they were closed. I have a hard time believing that PK could see anything. I think they're just using that as a story line.. but it's getting so old. It's not like she was spread eagle. I still love Erika and love how she just doesn't care and she doesn't play into all the drama with all the other ladies.

Eden's hair is awful. She needs to do something with it. I actually like her tattoos. She's definitely not your typical BH Housewife compared to the other ladies on the show. I'd like to see more of her and more of her life. Is she married, does she have kids? I want to see her house!

Looks like they are in Greece next week which should be awesome! I love when they travel!


----------



## legaldiva

horse17 said:


> I feel like Kim needs to stay away.....get and stay sober....I wonder how doing this show is affecting her sobriety...



I don't think Kim has a solid sobriety at this point, especially because she is still so dishonest ... the denial about saying anything about Rinna's husband BLEW ME AWAY.  I love how Bravo throws shade and clips in the episode so you know who is telling the truth and who is in denial.
And yep--I was wrong about Dorit.  Totally wrong.  I think she actually may be on drugs to be so delusional.  But EDEN--Bravo, you have done it again.  A strongly sober housewife to be present as the foil to all this insecure, drunk petty drama.  I literally cannot wait for next week.  I see this same tactic on Ladies of London right now with Adela as the sober foil to Marissa's drunken crazy.  And it is giving me LIFE.


----------



## Tivo

Omg. What has happened to Brandi Glanville?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-inspired-LBD-goes-bombshell-Fox-party.html


----------



## blkbarbie310

Oh Brandi!  Where should we start?
I think she has the face of a heavy drinker.


----------



## baghagg

Tivo said:


> Omg. What has happened to Brandi Glanville?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-inspired-LBD-goes-bombshell-Fox-party.html


Too much filler on top of filler


----------



## simone72

I hope its not only Kyle and Erika in Greece next week! So tired of this season already I need to see some nice scenery, fabulous wardrobes and mindless spending who cares about a bunch of women fighting all day long..


----------



## Tivo

baghagg said:


> Too much filler on top of filler


Is she pouting her lips or is that the filler pushing them out you think?


----------



## andral5

purseinsanity said:


> Ok, sorry back to panty gate for a minute...
> Why do they keep telling Erika they could see her vajayjay?!!?  You usually need a speculum to see that, LOL!


My words exactly, each time I hear this huge confusion on tv. Get a basic anatomy class, people!


----------



## simone72

Tivo said:


> Is she pouting her lips or is that the filler pushing them out you think?


I think she went overboard on Voluma filler on the cheeks


----------



## imgg

Tivo said:


> Omg. What has happened to Brandi Glanville?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-inspired-LBD-goes-bombshell-Fox-party.html


Facelift, check implants, eye lifts and too much filler coupled by too much drinking.


----------



## cafecreme15

blkbarbie310 said:


> Oh Brandi!  Where should we start?
> I think she has the face of a heavy drinker.


Yes, and some botched fillers/implants to boot!


----------



## rockhollow

So when you have Brandi's face now, do you really look in a mirror and think - 'boy, I sure look like one hot mama' or 'OMG, what have they done to my face'.
It's frightening to me!


----------



## lulilu

Did anyone notice how Kim showed up at Kyle's with a dress that still had the anti-theft device on it?  And she was not at all concerned -- said taking them off was a trick?  Is she still shoplifting?


----------



## baghagg

Both


Tivo said:


> Is she pouting her lips or is that the filler pushing them out you think?


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Did anyone notice how Kim showed up at Kyle's with a dress that still had the anti-theft device on it?  And she was not at all concerned -- said taking them off was a trick?  Is she still shoplifting?


Yes!!!  I think that's why Kyle's reaction was, "I don't know what to say about that."!


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> Did anyone notice how Kim showed up at Kyle's with a dress that still had the anti-theft device on it?  And she was not at all concerned -- said taking them off was a trick?  Is she still shoplifting?



It was my only laugh of the show.   How did Kim get out of the store; usually those devices set off an alarm.


----------



## swags

beekmanhill said:


> It was my only laugh of the show.   How did Kim get out of the store; usually those devices set off an alarm.


I had a similar tag on a dress I ordered online. It wasn't an anti theft tag but one that had a paper tag screwed onto it that said "this tag must be on to return item" and then you sort of unscrew the back of it and it comes off just fine. I kind of think that's what it was and they played the scene just for that because we did not see any of the baby shower, did we?


----------



## swags

Eileen is being so ridiculous that I am feeling for Dorit, who I don't care for at all.
Kim just needed to say that she was worked up and shouldn't have said anything about Rinna's precious Harry Hamlin. (side note, in previous episodes I don't know why they have mentioned him being sexy. I don't find him sexy at all! , he looks like an old guy who smoked a lot imo)
Rinna did make one of those faces at Eileen when Kim was talking. She is rude and just loves gossiping with Eileen.
I kind of like Eden. Not the way Dorit does, but I think she's a nice addition.


----------



## horse17

lulilu said:


> Did anyone notice how Kim showed up at Kyle's with a dress that still had the anti-theft device on it?  And she was not at all concerned -- said taking them off was a trick?  Is she still shoplifting?


Yes...Kim is just an embarresment at this point...we all know she was caught shoplifting...we don't need to see it on the show as a joke...


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> Eileen is being so ridiculous that I am feeling for Dorit, who I don't care for at all.
> Kim just needed to say that she was worked up and shouldn't have said anything about Rinna's precious Harry Hamlin. (side note, in previous episodes I don't know why they have mentioned him being sexy. I don't find him sexy at all! , he looks like an old guy who smoked a lot imo)
> Rinna did make one of those faces at Eileen when Kim was talking. She is rude and just loves gossiping with Eileen.
> I kind of like Eden. Not the way Dorit does, but I think she's a nice addition.



Harry Hamlin was a hunk back in the day.  He starred in LA Law and was very big in the gossip rags, etc, way before the internet.  I haven't looked it up, but I'm sure he was People's "World's Sexiest Man," or similar.

Edited to say yes he was People's cover way back when.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Harry Hamlin was a hunk back in the day.  He starred in LA Law and was very big in the gossip rags, etc, way before the internet.  I haven't looked it up, but I'm sure he was People's "World's Sexiest Man," or similar.


I had such a crush on him when he was on LA Law!


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> I had a similar tag on a dress I ordered online. It wasn't an anti theft tag but one that had a paper tag screwed onto it that said "this tag must be on to return item" and then you sort of unscrew the back of it and it comes off just fine. I kind of think that's what it was and they played the scene just for that because we did not see any of the baby shower, did we?


This is good to know.  She did get it off easily it seemed.  I don't know why Kyle reacted than way in that case.  smh drama stirrer


----------



## Bagisa

She bought her dress at Bloomingdale's, and every item over a certain price point has that anti-return tag on it. You're only supposed to take it off when you "wear" the item, to prevent returns of worn items.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> It was my only laugh of the show.   How did Kim get out of the store; usually those devices set off an alarm.



Happens all the time. Not all of them will ring. I worked in retail and people were always coming back to the store with their receipt to have it removed. Doesn't mean she stole it lol


----------



## mundodabolsa

swags said:


> I had a similar tag on a dress I ordered online. It wasn't an anti theft tag but one that had a paper tag screwed onto it that said "this tag must be on to return item" and then you sort of unscrew the back of it and it comes off just fine. I kind of think that's what it was and they played the scene just for that because *we did not see any of the baby shower, did we?*



I thought that was the weirdest editing.  It was like the only way to introduce Kim back into the show was to show the private time of them getting dolled up for the baby shower, but then no baby shower.


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> I had a similar tag on a dress I ordered online. It wasn't an anti theft tag but one that had a paper tag screwed onto it that said "this tag must be on to return item" and then you sort of unscrew the back of it and it comes off just fine. I kind of think that's what it was and they played the scene just for that because we did not see any of the baby shower, did we?



Shame on BRAVO for plotting that scene and/or airing it.  When I saw it I was taken aback, but after she tugged it off I thought it was another tag on the dress.  To sensationalize Kim's tragic addiction and shoplifting past is horrific.


----------



## simone72

I would have liked to see the baby shower at Kyle's house I'm sure it must have been beautiful too bad they edited it out!
No filters can hide how haggard Kim looks I would be surprised to hear that she's 100% sober I really hope so for her but no need to have her back on the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dorit looked like she wanted to take a bite or two out of Eden


----------



## luckylove

beekmanhill said:


> It was my only laugh of the show.   How did Kim get out of the store; usually those devices set off an alarm.



I did not see this episode yet, but hearing about it makes me wonder if she "borrowed" it from her sister's store and plans to give it back after wearing it.  Many years ago, I used to see some of the SA's out on the town (from a sister store in a different location) wearing the merchandise from the store and then putting it back out after the weekend on the rack to sell to customers. I witnessed this directly and mentioned something to the SA who glibly blew it off. It happened more than once, sadly.


----------



## Sassys

luckylove said:


> I did not see this episode yet, but hearing about it makes me wonder if she "borrowed" it from her sister's store and plans to give it back after wearing it.  Many years ago, I used to see some of the SA's out on the town (from a sister store in a different location) wearing the merchandise from the store and then putting it back out after the weekend on the rack to sell to customers. I witnessed this directly and mentioned something to the SA who glibly blew it off. It happened more than once, sadly.



Lots of stores encourage their staff to wear the clothes then return it. My old store did (years ago). We were allowed to return it at the end of the season, for new stuff.


----------



## slang

Kim's makeup (specifically her blush) in her talking head was horrible, yikes! She should borrow her sisters MUA, her makeup looks great!


----------



## luckylove

Sassys said:


> Lots of stores encourage their staff to wear the clothes then return it. My old store did (years ago). We were allowed to return it at the end of the season, for new stuff.



Wow! After that, was it put on the rack and sold as a "new" garment??  I know in my area, the major department stores do not allow staff to wear the store merchandise unless they have paid for it and there are no returns for many items if you work there... Not sure if they still adhere to no employee returns or not, but I am certain they would not be able to wear and return.  Smaller boutiques may operate differently than a large department store.


----------



## Tropigal3

Graw said:


> Shame on BRAVO for plotting that scene and/or airing it.  When I saw it I was taken aback, but after she tugged it off I thought it was another tag on the dress.  To sensationalize Kim's tragic addiction and shoplifting past is horrific.



Yes but that's what the whole "reality" tv is about.  Editing for drama and shock.  I wasn't surprised because it looked like a return tag to me.


----------



## Sassys

luckylove said:


> Wow! After that, was it put on the rack and sold as a "new" garment??  I know in my area, the major department stores do not allow staff to wear the store merchandise unless they have paid for it and there are no returns for many items if you work there... Not sure if they still adhere to no employee returns or not, but I am certain they would not be able to wear and return.  Smaller boutiques may operate differently than a large department store.



We would pay for it, but we had to keep our receipts so we could show how much we paid when we returned it and used the money towards new items. They encouraged us to do it.

If we took the price tag off the inside size tab then it did not go back. If we kept the tag on, it went to the sale department. If the tag was gone but it looked brand new, we would put a new tag on it.

I worked at this major store for 15yrs. I won't mention the store name. I'm sure they still do it but not the company encouraging it like 10yrs ago. If you are an employee, all you would do is keep your receipt and return, makes no difference if the price tag is on. This store chain allows employees to purchase and return just like a customer. We never denied a return because the price tag was missing (tags fall off all the time). Now if it looked worn we did not take it back from customers no matter how much they denied it. But if a cashier and a coworker was returning something clearly worn I am sure they let them. I never did it; but I'm sure it happens .


----------



## LaAgradecida

beekmanhill said:


> Harry Hamlin was a hunk back in the day.  He starred in LA Law and was very big in the gossip rags, etc, way before the internet.  I haven't looked it up, but I'm sure he was People's "World's Sexiest Man," or similar.
> 
> Edited to say yes he was People's cover way back when.



I remember him on LA Law. I was a teenager then and I had a HUGE crush on him![emoji173][emoji171][emoji178]


----------



## beekmanhill

Bagisa said:


> She bought her dress at Bloomingdale's, and every item over a certain price point has that anti-return tag on it. You're only supposed to take it off when you "wear" the item, to prevent returns of worn items.



Did not know that.  Interesting.  I guess they have to protect themselves.


----------



## myheartispink

Ugh Eileen. Shut up!! She is so boring and tedious.


----------



## myheartispink

Also with Eileen. Remember in an early episode with her when she had some shabby bag at lunch with someone and she said she didn't care about bags and didn't own any nice ones? Just didn't bother her. So this season she had a LV tote in one ep (it looked old) and a chanel bag in another. Such a stupid thing to notice but I just thought it was funny!


----------



## lulilu

beekmanhill said:


> Did not know that.  Interesting.  I guess they have to protect themselves.



Well, I am glad to hear it.  IDK why Kyle made a big deal of it.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Dorit looked like she wanted to take a bite or two out of Eden


Lol...right?..even super cool Eden looked a little freaked out...


----------



## Imabeachgirl

myheartispink said:


> Also with Eileen. Remember in an early episode with her when she had some shabby bag at lunch with someone and she said she didn't care about bags and didn't own any nice ones? Just didn't bother her. So this season she had a LV tote in one ep (it looked old) and a chanel bag in another. Such a stupid thing to notice but I just thought it was funny!



Ha. I noticed the same!


----------



## imgg

myheartispink said:


> Ugh Eileen. Shut up!! She is so boring and tedious.


Eileen does what she accuses everyone else of doing.  She is such a narcissist!


----------



## pjhm

bisousx said:


> It was awkward to say the least.
> Eden seems cool.



Dorit seemed to be having a pleasant time at Kyle's party until Eileen called her over to the table. Then the proverbial sparks started flying when she and Rinna opened their mouths. That seemed to me to be a forced storyline for sake of cameras.


----------



## ExBagHag

We all understand the whole thing is a storyline right?  Certainly pantygate wasn't an organic incident.


----------



## swags

pjhm said:


> Dorit seemed to be having a pleasant time at Kyle's party until Eileen called her over to the table. Then the proverbial sparks started flying when she and Rinna opened their mouths. That seemed to me to be a forced storyline for sake of cameras.


I guess they needed an argument for the party. If Erika doesn't care about it, then why bring it up? Erika seemed a bit taken aback about PK taking a peek but not seriously upset at all,.
Eileen ought to ask one of her Young and Restless writers for a tip because she's grasping at this point.


----------



## pjhm

swags said:


> I guess they needed an argument for the party. If Erika doesn't care about it, then why bring it up? Erika seemed a bit taken aback about PK taking a peek but not seriously upset at all,.
> Eileen ought to ask one of her Young and Restless writers for a tip because she's grasping at this point.



Agree! She's trying so hard to be relevant.


----------



## simone72

A whole lot of nonsense for no reason I mean PK and Dorit have their own opinion about Eileen and Lisa Rinna and their behaviors because of their family passing. Bravo is just stringing this along for 3 episodes! In real life anyone expresses their opinion and life goes on they have no story line grasping at straws..


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> Lots of stores encourage their staff to wear the clothes then return it. My old store did (years ago). We were allowed to return it at the end of the season, for new stuff.


Seriously??  That's horrible.


----------



## purseinsanity

ExBagHag said:


> We all understand the whole thing is a storyline right?  Certainly pantygate wasn't an *organic *incident.


----------



## Sassys

purseinsanity said:


> Seriously??  That's horrible.



Yes, I worked for a major store chain for 15yrs on the weekend.


----------



## Tivo

myheartispink said:


> Ugh Eileen. Shut up!! She is so boring and tedious.


I have officially had enough of Eileen.


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> I have officially had enough of Eileen.


I'm with you!


----------



## luckylove

chowlover2 said:


> I'm with you!



+1


----------



## susieserb

Graw said:


> Shame on BRAVO for plotting that scene and/or airing it.  When I saw it I was taken aback, but after she tugged it off I thought it was another tag on the dress.  To sensationalize Kim's tragic addiction and shoplifting past is horrific.


That's AC's MO...He doesn't care to make a buck off of people's weaknesses..


----------



## Prufrock613

Words/phrases I never want to hear again on RHOB- Munchusan, own it, puss ( pat it or leave it alone), pantygate...I'm sue there are more.
If I see Lipsa Renna wave her anorexic arms again in conversation, then I'm I'm done.  Isn't she calling the kettle black with Kim, as she eats a tablespoon of food her daughters give her?!?  That is classic ED


----------



## Prufrock613

LaAgradecida said:


> I remember him on LA Law. I was a teenager then and I had a HUGE crush on him![
> 
> 
> LaAgradecida said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember him on LA Law. I was a teenager then and I had a HUGE crush on him![emoji173][emoji171][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> i think Lipsa said on an episode of RHOB that she loved Michael Bolton , b/c that is who Nicolette Sheridan hooked up with after Harry.
Click to expand...


----------



## Prufrock613

I'm not sure why Kyle, Kim and Andy keep placing Kim in a matter of danger.  I know it's $ , but damn isn't anyone scared for her?  Kim needs to go to a 6 month program, live in a sober house and then deal.  No one should be judging/ confronting Kim except her relatives...but then again this is fiction


----------



## Sassys

Watching the Dubai episode again and noticed Eileen claims to be such a germaphobe, yet when packing for Dubai she had her suitcase on the bed. That's disgusting. Your suitcase has been on the ground, on the plane floor, under the plane etc.


----------



## andicandi3x12

Sassys said:


> Watching the Dubai episode again and noticed Eileen claims to be such a germaphobe, yet when packing for Dubai she had her suitcase on the bed. That's disgusting. Your suitcase has been on the ground, on the plane floor, under the plane etc.



Yes!!!! I can't even bare to bring my suitcase in my bedroom! Makes me think when my mom comes to visit, I live in Brooklyn, and she always forgets to take her shoes off before walking in my bedroom and I flip out EVERY TIME! I'm like MOM YOU'RE BRINGING ALL OF NYC IN MY ROOM! Lol.


----------



## Sassys

andicandi3x12 said:


> Yes!!!! I can't even bare to bring my suitcase in my bedroom! Makes me think when my mom comes to visit, I live in Brooklyn, and she always forgets to take her shoes off before walking in my bedroom and I flip out EVERY TIME! I'm like MOM YOU'RE BRINGING ALL OF NYC IN MY ROOM! Lol.



Sorry it was Lisa R. But still... Lisa goes around wiping everything in her hotel room, but you put a nasty suitcase on your bed. So NASTY!!! 

I am the same way, no shoes in my house or leave. My suitcase never goes past my front entryway of my apartment. I always pull all my items from my closets/draws and then carry them into my guest room (not sure why I always pack in my guest room lol) packing everything in packing cubes and packing envelopes and then carry those to the suitcase. I also carry all shoes and toiletries to my carry on bag and that also, stays in my coat closet. That suitcase has germs all over it and god knows what else lingering on it. I once found a bug in mine when i came back from the Caribbean and freaked out it was a bedbug I brought home. I cringed when I saw her suitcase on her bed and can't believe I missed that that first time.


----------



## caitlin1214

andral5 said:


> My words exactly, each time I hear this huge confusion on tv. Get a basic anatomy class, people!


The word they're looking for is vuvla, and they couldn't see that, either!


----------



## caitlin1214

I had an anti-theft device accidentally left on something I bought and didn't feel like going back to the VS for them to remove it. I was able to shimmy it apart with needlenose pliers and a screwdriver.  

I wasn't sure if it was one of those ink packs so when I attempted to pull the device apart I put the item in a plastic bag.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> Sorry it was Lisa R. But still... Lisa goes around wiping everything in her hotel room, but you put a nasty suitcase on your bed. So NASTY!!!
> 
> I am the same way, no shoes in my house or leave. My suitcase never goes past my front entryway of my apartment. I always pull all my items from my closets/draws and then carry them into my guest room (not sure why I always pack in my guest room lol) packing everything in packing cubes and packing envelopes and then carry those to the suitcase. I also carry all shoes and toiletries to my carry on bag and that also, stays in my coat closet. That suitcase has germs all over it and god knows what else lingering on it. I once found a bug in mine when i came back from the Caribbean and freaked out it was a bedbug I brought home. I cringed when I saw her suitcase on her bed and can't believe I missed that that first time.



My parents redid two of the bedrooms in their house: theirs and the one that I've been staying in when I visit them. "My" room has a luggage rack so my suitcase stays there during the visit. Unless I need to put the case on the floor to re-pack it. Then it goes back on the rack until I close it and take it to the car.

So throughout my trip my suitcase is either on the floor of my apartment, the luggage rack of "my" room or the floor. I'll unpack it from the floor of my apartment when I get back.


----------



## simone72

Did anyone notice in the Celebrity apprentice episode about Sees Candy that Pk and Dorit came in to give a donation ? She was actually very pregnant it was a few minutes after Kyle and Mauricio came in and donated $10.000.
Kyle had just been fired in previous episode but still came in and was a good sport. Show must have been filmed at least 6 months ago.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dorit to PK: "you know that whole Erika panty thing?"
Me: "ughhhhhhh"

Also Lisa R, you ARE a mean b**** as you so astutely put it. I can't believe some of the things she was saying. That Kyle is Kim's enabler because she loves her? That Kim is close to death? Seriously, I think Kyle and Kim could do without Lisa's "help."


----------



## Sassys

When did Kim ask Eden for her help? Why is it so important for Eden to figure Kyle out? I can't stand when people make it their mission to understand/befriend someone. OMG, my biggest pet peeve. If I don't like you, then it is what it is. Let it go.


----------



## slang

Eden has got alot of nerve asking Kyle (a stranger she's met twice) private family questions!! It's none of her business about her Mother and her drinking, no one asked Eden to help or for her advise. She needs to mind her own business


----------



## horse17

I can not believe Rinna told Eden that Kyle is an enabler..Rinna is such a shi$stirrer


----------



## Graw

I usually do not feel bad for Kyle, but Sasson came in way too deep and heavy.  Rinna kind of set her up, she is encouraging her to badger Kyle.  This is awful.  These two aren't even Kyles fake friends!


----------



## Sassys

Hmmm, they never really show Erika perform. Like someone said about her videos, it's just snippets.


----------



## Graw

Ok, I love LVP, but Ken and Lisa at the adoption/lawyers office with the 2 dogs!!!


----------



## horse17

Graw said:


> Ok, I love LVP, but Ken and Lisa at the adoption/lawyers office with the 2 dogs!!!


Omg..I was thinking the same thing!....WTH?


----------



## horse17

of all people,..Eden should get it...and not get into this with Kyle....just because your sober, it doesn't mean your a psychic..ohhhh.....all the negative energy .....please


----------



## Sassys

OMG, Eden please mind your business. No one asked for your help!!!! Why is she discussing Kim with Vanderpump next week.


----------



## Graw




----------



## ExBagHag

If there's one thing Lisa Rinna doesn't understand -- it's addiction. 

Also, an issue with alcohol or drugs is not always hereditary. 

Eden and Lisa Rinna -- step back ladies.


----------



## TC1

Dorit supervising her nanny ironing the baby clothes?.


----------



## horse17

Graw said:


> View attachment 3577875


She looks great


----------



## horse17

S


ExBagHag said:


> If there's one thing Lisa Rinna doesn't understand -- it's addiction.
> 
> Also, an issue with alcohol or drugs is not always hereditary.
> 
> Eden and Lisa Rinna -- step back ladies.


She should understand it...didn't Harry's family have addiction issues?


----------



## Graw

horse17 said:


> She looks great



She  does, she looks like she is in a music video.   I can't wait to see her in an Erica Jayne video!


----------



## ExBagHag

horse17 said:


> S
> 
> She should understand it...didn't Harry's family have addiction issues?



If so, then she misunderstands it.  It's people like her that make people struggling with substance issues feel ashamed.  She is patronizing to Kim and treats her like she is pitifully flawed.


----------



## horse17

ExBagHag said:


> If so, then she misunderstands it.  It's people like her that make people struggling with substance issues feel ashamed.  She is patronizing to Kim and treats her like she is pitifully flawed.


Yes..I sensed she was more concerned with displaying her knowledge of the issue.....


----------



## Jayne1

Well, we finally get to see more than a pose or two.  I'd still prefer to sit where Andy is sitting -- I want to see what the audience sees.

She's less energetic than I thought she would be.


----------



## cjy

TC1 said:


> Dorit supervising her nanny ironing the baby clothes?.


Oh yes because she has to have everything perfect, I was rolling my eyes the whole time.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Graw said:


> I usually do not feel bad for Kyle, but Sasson came in way too deep and heavy.  Rinna kind of set her up, she is encouraging her to badger Kyle.  This is awful.  These two aren't even Kyles fake friends!



Agree 100%. Talk about walking into a trap...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Rather boring episode. Treated to a mini commercial for Mauricio's real estate company?  Really?  Tired of complaining of Kyle complaining how  hard he works - (she's sounding like Heather Dubrow).  She obviously likes the lifestyle he provides.

Yet another "sit down" to clear the air between Dorit, Eileen and Lisa R.  How many conversations to they have to have to clear the air over a stupid joke and comments.  

I don't like Lisa R on many things but I do agree with her that Kyle is Kim's biggest enabler from what I've seen (I've dealt with alcoholism in my own family and while I don't claim to be a expert I see many similar patterns of behaviour that I experienced in my life).  That being said Lisa R was way out line claiming Kim was at death's door.  And why are they talking about it?  Lisa R clearly doesn't like Kim.  She's not trying to help Kim.  Eden is maybe an acquaintance of Kim's from years ago, but she doesn't have any personal knowledge of Kim's current struggles.

Very disappointed with Eden.  She also way out of line in her questioning of Kyle. Her role seems to be one of dragging out Kim's addiction problems yet again for another year.  Ugh.  Don't want to hear about it.

It was very touching when LVP talked about her son's adoption and his quest to find more information about his birth parents.  That seemed very authentic.

But overall not shaping up to be a good season so far.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

I will always love LVP. Honestly, of all the ladies she is the most compassionate, authentic, giving and passionate about her beliefs. A true lady.


----------



## horse17

Jayne1 said:


> Well, we finally get to see more than a pose or two.  I'd still prefer to sit where Andy is sitting -- I want to see what the audience sees.
> 
> She's less energetic than I thought she would be.
> 
> [/QUOTE





CanuckBagLover said:


> Rather boring episode. Treated to a mini commercial for Mauricio's real estate company?  Really?  Tired of complaining of Kyle complaining how  hard he works - (she's sounding like Heather Dubrow).  She obviously likes the lifestyle he provides.
> 
> Yet another "sit down" to clear the air between Dorit, Eileen and Lisa R.  How many conversations to they have to have to clear the air over a stupid joke and comments.
> 
> I don't like Lisa R on many things but I do agree with her that Kyle is Kim's biggest enabler from what I've seen (I've dealt with alcoholism in my own family and while I don't claim to be a expert I see many similar patterns of behaviour that I experienced in my life).  That being said Lisa R was way out line claiming Kim was at death's door.  And why are they talking about it?  Lisa R clearly doesn't like Kim.  She's not trying to help Kim.  Eden is maybe an acquaintance of Kim's from years ago, but she doesn't have any personal knowledge of Kim's current struggles.
> 
> Very disappointed with Eden.  She also way out of line in her questioning of Kyle. Her role seems to be one of dragging out Kim's addiction problems yet again for another year.  Ugh.  Don't want to hear about it.
> 
> It was very touching when LVP talked about her son's adoption and his quest to find more information about his birth parents.  That seemed very authentic.
> 
> But overall not shaping up to be a good season so far.


How is Kyle an enabler?... I'm sure it must be the most difficult thing 2 have to deal with... but I always thought of an enabler as someone who supported their addiction


----------



## Cc1213

horse17 said:


> How is Kyle an enabler?... I'm sure it must be the most difficult thing 2 have to deal with... but I always thought of an enabler as someone who supported their addiction



You can support an addict simply by emotionally enabling, and by making excuses, which Kyle clearly does. It's obvious to those of us who have addict friends/family members


----------



## horse17

Cc1213 said:


> You can support an addict simply by emotionally enabling, and by making excuses, which Kyle clearly does. It's obvious to those of us who have addict friends/family members


oh, I agree,  but I see Kyle not wanting to discuss it with people she just met...it is just so emotionally draining to have to go over every detail, so I can understand her making excuses to people just to not discuss it with them...........I m sure kyle has spent her life trying to help Kim....I don't want to go so off track here with addiction, but after 50 some years of addiction, in and out of rehabs/sober homes/counseling/medication/ jail/ fights etc........ at some point there is just nothing more you can do...?....hardest thing ever...


----------



## simone72

Sassys said:


> Hmmm, they never really show Erika perform. Like someone said about her videos, it's just snippets.


Exactly and even in the WWHL performance she barely busted a move she was very slow nothing crazy like they make it out to be!


----------



## luckylove

horse17 said:


> I can not believe Rinna told Eden that Kyle is an enabler..Rinna is such a shi$stirrer



Yep! Can't.Stand.Rinna! I wonder if her behavior bothers her husband? He was/is a well respected actor and this nonsense of Rinna's isn't acting, it just is mean spirited pot stirring. I can't imagine coming home to someone like that if this is representative of her real personality.


----------



## junqueprincess

simone72 said:


> Did anyone notice in the Celebrity apprentice episode about Sees Candy that Pk and Dorit came in to give a donation ? She was actually very pregnant it was a few minutes after Kyle and Mauricio came in and donated $10.000.
> Kyle had just been fired in previous episode but still came in and was a good sport. Show must have been filmed at least 6 months ago.



It was filmed February 2016.


----------



## caitlin1214

I understand how Eden would want to have a conversation with Kyle about Kim, but not when they must met and not when Kyle is blindsided into it. 

If they knew each other for a long time, and Kyle was comfortable with it (and Lisa wasn't there!) that would be different.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

That performance was SO cringe


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I think Eden has no storyline, hence the inappropriate questions and obsession with Kim's addiction. If Eden wasn't doing that, what else could the crew possibly be filming her on?


----------



## Sassys

WillstarveforLV said:


> I think Eden has no storyline, hence the inappropriate questions and obsession with Kim's addiction. If Eden wasn't doing that, what else could the crew possibly be filming her on?



They did the same for Brandi come to think of it (she couldn't film the boys).


----------



## Tropigal3

luckylove said:


> Yep! Can't.Stand.Rinna! I wonder if her behavior bothers her husband? He was/is a well respected actor and this nonsense of Rinna's isn't acting, it just is mean spirited pot stirring. I can't imagine coming home to someone like that if this is representative of her real personality.



Oh I think it's part of her acting.  Producers are there to encourage pot stirring.  She herself claims she'll do anything for money.  And if she gets boring they can always give her the boot and replace her as they've done to others in the past.



horse17 said:


> oh, I agree,  but I see Kyle not wanting to discuss it with people she just met...it is just so emotionally draining to have to go over every detail, so I can understand her making excuses to people just to not discuss it with them...........I m sure kyle has spent her life trying to help Kim....I don't want to go so off track here with addiction, but after 50 some years of addiction, in and out of rehabs/sober homes/counseling/medication/ jail/ fights etc........ at some point there is just nothing more you can do...?....hardest thing ever...



Yes ^^  And I don't see Kyle as an enabler at all.   I think she just doesn't want to discuss this issue with "outsiders" any longer.  It's been drag out on national tv long enough and it surely can't help Kim get better.


----------



## Longchamp

Jayne1 said:


> Well, we finally get to see more than a pose or two.  I'd still prefer to sit where Andy is sitting -- I want to see what the audience sees.
> 
> She's less energetic than I thought she would be.




Ha ha. Reminds of the Countess singing  Money can't buy you class.


----------



## green.bee

As long as Kim and Kyle put their private life on display on national tv they are fair game;  "outsiders' can drag out the issue, doubt Kim's sobriety and scrutinize her nasty personality.


----------



## bisousx

Cc1213 said:


> You can support an addict simply by emotionally enabling, and by making excuses, which Kyle clearly does. It's obvious to those of us who have addict friends/family members



This, and Kyle/Mauricio have financially supported Kim for decades. Even if they cut her off for a period, Kim has no other way to support herself unless she relies on her 20something year old children.


----------



## simone72

bisousx said:


> This, and Kyle/Mauricio have financially supported Kim for decades. Even if they cut her off for a period, Kim has no other way to support herself unless she relies on her 20something year old children.


What about spouse alimony? Didn't she get any from one of her exe's the Davis heir? And what about film residuals? Not enough there?


----------



## bisousx

simone72 said:


> What about spouse alimony? Didn't she get any from one of her exe's the Davis heir? And what about film residuals? Not enough there?



Alimony doesn't normally last for a lifetime, especially for short marriages. I doubt she was given money for more than the duration of the Davis marriage, which was 3 years. I really can't picture any of Kim's movies from the 70s making enough residuals now to put her in those big houses she was filmed living in... Whatever money Kim made and supported her family in the past, it's been spent long ago. She lives off of Kyle and Mauricio. Their sister Kathy also supported Kim financially but cut her off.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Well, we finally get to see more than a pose or two.  I'd still prefer to sit where Andy is sitting -- I want to see what the audience sees.
> 
> She's less energetic than I thought she would be.




I have two left feet and can do more than that lol. 

I also notice she holds the mic really close to her mouth so you can't see the lip syncing; but she is indeed lip syncing (can tell when the camera was to the side while she's squating)


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> I have two left feet and can do more than that lol.
> 
> I also notice she holds the mic really close to her mouth so you can't see the lip syncing; but she is indeed lip syncing (can tell when the camera was to the side while she's squating)


You know how all the Janet Jacksons, Madonnas and Britneys out there, who say they have to lipsyync because of all the dancing they are doing.. for all the moving she's doing, she can sing live.


----------



## cafecreme15

Jayne1 said:


> You know how all the Janet Jacksons, Madonnas and Britneys out there, who say they have to lipsyync because of all the dancing they are doing.. for all the moving she's doing, she can sing live.



Agree! She looked like she was marking the moves. I get it was a small space, but there is a way to do the moves full out without moving too much and traveling over the space. As a lifelong performer, this is something she should know.


----------



## andral5

caitlin1214 said:


> The word they're looking for is vuvla, and they couldn't see that, either!



Exactly, vulva. Elementary anatomy


----------



## andral5

Sassys said:


> Sorry it was Lisa R. But still... Lisa goes around wiping everything in her hotel room, but you put a nasty suitcase on your bed. So NASTY!!!
> 
> I am the same way, no shoes in my house or leave. My suitcase never goes past my front entryway of my apartment. I always pull all my items from my closets/draws and then carry them into my guest room (not sure why I always pack in my guest room lol) packing everything in packing cubes and packing envelopes and then carry those to the suitcase. I also carry all shoes and toiletries to my carry on bag and that also, stays in my coat closet. That suitcase has germs all over it and god knows what else lingering on it. I once found a bug in mine when i came back from the Caribbean and freaked out it was a bedbug I brought home. I cringed when I saw her suitcase on her bed and can't believe I missed that that first time.




On the other hand, being a germophobe, she might have wiped her luggage clean multiple times. That's what I do with some of the stuff that goes in nasty places


----------



## andral5

Sassys said:


> I have two left feet and can do more than that lol.
> 
> I also notice she holds the mic really close to her mouth so you can't see the lip syncing; but she is indeed lip syncing (can tell when the camera was to the side while she's squating)





Jayne1 said:


> You know how all the Janet Jacksons, Madonnas and Britneys out there, who say they have to lipsyync because of all the dancing they are doing.. for all the moving she's doing, she can sing live.





cafecreme15 said:


> Agree! She looked like she was marking the moves. I get it was a small space, but there is a way to do the moves full out without moving too much and traveling over the space. As a lifelong performer, this is something she should know.



Oh come on ladies, you're just being jealous!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisousx said:


> This, and Kyle/Mauricio have financially supported Kim for decades. Even if they cut her off for a period, Kim has no other way to support herself unless she relies on her 20something year old children.


I think is why she keeps popping again and again on this show - its a  way for her to make some money.  I don't believe its helpful to be on   tv and in the media when you are struggling with addiction and I think Kim still believes in her own warped mind that she's a big deal in Hollywood - and being on TV just perpetuates this fantasy.  I also can't help but believe that Kyle has some influence over the decision for Kim to keep Kim coming back even in a limited basis.


----------



## horse17

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think is why she keeps popping again and again on this show - its a  way for her to make some money.  I don't believe its helpful to be on   tv and in the media when you are struggling with addiction and I think Kim still believes in her own warped mind that she's a big deal in Hollywood - and being on TV just perpetuates this fantasy.  I also can't help but believe that Kyle has some influence over the decision for Kim to keep Kim coming back even in a limited basis.


Yes....I strongly disagree with Kim's addiction storyline......esp since she is not sober and continues to get  into trouble


----------



## Bagisa

So Eden is officially a character actor to Rinna. I hate it when reality show roles are so transparent. 

I think Kyle feels obligated to financially support Kim bc she and her family are partially responsible for her addictions. Kim bought Kyle her first car and her first house with all the pay checks she earned as a child actor. And a lot of the BS in Kim's life was planted in those early days. Kyle must feel a lot of guilt.


----------



## Bagisa

So Eden is officially a character actor to Rinna. I hate it when reality show roles are so transparent. 

I think Kyle feels obligated to financially support Kim bc she and her family are partially responsible for her addictions. Kim bought Kyle her first car and her first house with all the pay checks she earned as a child actor. And a lot of the BS in Kim's life was planted in those early days. Kyle must feel a lot of guilt.


----------



## bisousx

Bagisa said:


> So Eden is officially a character actor to Rinna. I hate it when reality show roles are so transparent.
> 
> I think Kyle feels obligated to financially support Kim bc she and her family are partially responsible for her addictions. Kim bought Kyle her first car and her first house with all the pay checks she earned as a child actor. And a lot of the BS in Kim's life was planted in those early days. Kyle must feel a lot of guilt.



Totally agree. It really shows a sister's love to support someone for THAT long. There's an article about what their mom, Big Kathy, was really like... can't remember word for word, but Kim was pushed by their mother to do sexual favors and put herself out there for the rich men in Hollywood. It's not a surprise that Kim turned to drugs and alcohol. And Kyle being the youngest, she ends up happily married and SAHM, probably without enduring any of the stuff Kim had to. Mauricio is a good man... I don't know if I could pay for my in-laws to live in a big house for many years and put up with their theatrics.. I think Kyle and Mauricio did it mainly because they didn't want to traumatize Kim's kids.


----------



## slang

Kim bought Kyle a house? I've never heard that before, I have heard her buying Kyle her first car.
According to everything I've read Kim's drinking started as an adult, during her 2nd marriage - they both went to rehab during the marriage, not as a child


----------



## legaldiva

green.bee said:


> As long as Kim and Kyle put their private life on display on national tv they are fair game;  "outsiders' can drag out the issue, doubt Kim's sobriety and scrutinize her nasty personality.



EXACTLY.  This became a storyline years ago when Kyle screamed at Kim that Kim was an alcoholic in a limo, and then it continued as a storyline with Kim signing up for season after season, whether as a housewife or friend, during active substance abuse AND while touting her own "recovery" storyline. 
I didn't think what Eden did was wrong at all.  Kim & Kyle put this all on display long ago, and kept the story alive simply by being involved with reality TV.  I actually agree with Lisa Rinna--I see Kim at death's door, as alcoholism is truly a life & death disease; I do not see Kim demonstrating much more this season than deeper denial than ever, in both her words & behavior from the short scenes she has been in.
As for Erika Jayne--how long is this woman's life crisis going to last?  She isn't very talented at much more than perpetuating an air of being better than all her cast mates.  It's so strange.  When I'm close to 50, please tell me I won't be traveling the world alone with a bunch of paid associates decades younger than I am who are mostly involved in life's most superficial pursuits.


----------



## Tropigal3

green.bee said:


> As long as Kim and Kyle put their private life on display on national tv they are fair game;  "outsiders' can drag out the issue, doubt Kim's sobriety and scrutinize her nasty personality.



While this is true.  Our culture has turned everything into a circus where nothing is off limits.  And I understand that the "celebrities" probably have signed contracts that allow producers to go deep and personal.  But I just don't think something like this should be played out on tv especially when the subject of it is so volatile.  It's just ugliness to its core.


----------



## green.bee

Tropigal3 said:


> While this is true.  Our culture has turned everything into a circus where nothing is off limits.  And I understand that the "celebrities" probably have signed contracts that allow producers to go deep and personal.  But I just don't think something like this should be played out on tv especially when the subject of it is so volatile.  It's just ugliness to its core.




I agree. Kim's presence in the show is to heavy and spoils everything for me.
She is her own worst enemy. We wouldn't have this conversation had she stay away from the show.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Jayne1 said:


> Well, we finally get to see more than a pose or two.  I'd still prefer to sit where Andy is sitting -- I want to see what the audience sees.
> 
> She's less energetic than I thought she would be.




That performance was kind of cringe worthy as many have already pointed out. Lol She doesn't seem particularly talented.  And I actually like Erika on the show but I think what we are seeing is someone who is overly confident about their "talent" and their performing abilities.  She clearly likes to put herself out there and likes the attention.  I don't know if she's just delusional or just enjoys doing it for fun? But before Real Housewives I had never heard of her.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I agree with everyone about Kim, she needs to focus on her sobriety. I do feel bad for her though and I do hope that she gets better.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> Watching the Dubai episode again and noticed Eileen claims to be such a germaphobe, yet when packing for Dubai she had her suitcase on the bed. That's disgusting. Your suitcase has been on the ground, on the plane floor, under the plane etc.


Hahaha!!  Yes!  In the bathroom....


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> Sorry it was Lisa R. But still... Lisa goes around wiping everything in her hotel room, but you put a nasty suitcase on your bed. So NASTY!!!
> 
> I am the same way, no shoes in my house or leave. My suitcase never goes past my front entryway of my apartment. I always pull all my items from my closets/draws and then carry them into my guest room (not sure why I always pack in my guest room lol) packing everything in packing cubes and packing envelopes and then carry those to the suitcase. I also carry all shoes and toiletries to my carry on bag and that also, stays in my coat closet. That suitcase has germs all over it and god knows what else lingering on it. I once found a bug in mine when i came back from the Caribbean and freaked out it was a bedbug I brought home. I cringed when I saw her suitcase on her bed and can't believe I missed that that first time.


Maybe she justifies it since it's a hotel bed?


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> Totally agree. It really shows a sister's love to support someone for THAT long. There's an article about what their mom, Big Kathy, was really like... can't remember word for word, but Kim was pushed by their mother to do sexual favors and put herself out there for the rich men in Hollywood. It's not a surprise that Kim turned to drugs and alcohol. And Kyle being the youngest, she ends up happily married and SAHM, probably without enduring any of the stuff Kim had to. Mauricio is a good man... I don't know if I could pay for my in-laws to live in a big house for many years and put up with their theatrics.. I think Kyle and Mauricio did it mainly because they didn't want to traumatize Kim's kids.


I haven't read many nice things about Big Kathy.  Can't understand why Kim and Kyle practically canonize her.


----------



## purseinsanity

Did PK dye his hair?  It looks darker all of a sudden.  And kind of like he used cheap dye that'll ooze down his neck any second.


----------



## caitlin1214

If they're going to show substance abuse issues, at least do it in the context of Intervention, or something. Because the there's some semblance of attempting to get the person help. (Sometimes they choose to, sometimes they don't, but the offer is there. If it's not taken, the friends and family are encouraged to cut off any and all benefits until they finally accept.)


----------



## Sassys

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe she justifies it since it's a hotel bed?





purseinsanity said:


> Hahaha!!  Yes!  In the bathroom....



It was her bed at home. She was in her bedroom talking to Harry and packing. Suitcase was on her bed.


----------



## mfa777

Maybe it was a new luggage she got


----------



## Creativelyswank

legaldiva said:


> As for Erika Jayne--how long is this woman's life crisis going to last?  She isn't very talented at much more than perpetuating an air of being better than all her cast mates.  It's so strange.  When I'm close to 50, please tell me I won't be traveling the world alone with a bunch of paid associates decades younger than I am who are mostly involved in life's most superficial pursuits.



Wow, that's a lot of assumptions.


----------



## Sassys

mfa87 said:


> Maybe it was a new luggage she got



When you buy luggage at the store, you take what is on display (doesn't come in a box from the back). That luggage has been rolled around the dirty store floor and she put it on her bed


----------



## Nahreen

As long as the bugs are not MRSA I am fine[emoji4]


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't like the way Kyle was blindsided at the lunch. Rinna is really interested in helping Kim, she just wants to be front and centre on the show, and goes for it at any means.
Why would Kyle want to discuss anything to do with Kim with her?
And then Eden, forcing her way into the situation with her probing questions - I don't blame Kyle at all for not wanting to continue the conversation.
I'm not fond of Kyle, but did feel for her at the lunch.

I'm torn about the LVP clip. It was nice to see a softer side of her, but just felt it was maybe too orchestrated to show a softer side of her.
She (LVP) knows that she's taken a bit of beating this season with looking hard and petty, and there has always been talk about her relationship with the son.
Vanderpump is a very smart woman, she know now to keep that crown on her head!

Erika - hmmmm
I saw her performance on WWHL and was unimpressed. 
I wish we'd see more Erika and less Erika Jane.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

purseinsanity said:


> I haven't read many nice things about Big Kathy.  Can't understand why Kim and Kyle practically canonize her.



They do seem to canonize Big Kathy, which is interesting because Jerry Oppenheimer's "House of Hilton" makes her seem like a sociopath.


----------



## mfa777

Sassys said:


> When you buy luggage at the store, you take what is on display (doesn't come in a box from the back). That luggage has been rolled around the dirty store floor and she put it on her bed



I always ask for a new one from the back in a dust bag, if only display item left, I just pass on it and buy somewhere else. 
But anyway I would never pack on top of my bed, I think she wanted to look good while filming and stand upright instead of packing it on the floor.


----------



## Sassys

GirlieShoppe said:


> They do seem to canonize Big Kathy, which is interesting because Jerry Oppenheimer's "House of Hilton" makes her seem like a sociopath.



When people are controlled so much, they don't know any better and always side with them. I've only heard bad things about their mother. Anyone who lets their 10yr old hang out at a night club is not a good mother. Reminds me of Drew Barrymore's wack job mother.


----------



## swags

Another storyline of fauxber Kim. I hope she is sober but come on, its a long road. Just watching the show sometimes makes me want to drink so actually filming with people trying to get to you would do a person in. Eden seems interesting enough without going for the Richards.
Love Lisa V and Max. I laughed when Ken joked that the birth parents might think they were returning him.
Glad Dorit, Eileen and Rinna made up from their fake fight.


----------



## caitlin1214

I love the flashback clip of Pandora saying, very firmly, "No! He's ours!" when *Lisa *tells her Max wants to find his birth parents.


----------



## simone72

I had high hopes for Eden as a new cast member until I saw how pushy she was in that lunch with Kyle and Lisa R. I mean this must be a story line to get her in the show why else would as stranger be so in Kyle's face about her sister? No wonder it is rumored that Kyle doesn't like her.


----------



## legaldiva

Creativelyswank said:


> Wow, that's a lot of assumptions.



You are RIGHT--it really is.  I don't know why, but I am having a really negative reaction to Erika this season!  I think maybe it's because I had a very high opinion of her last season.  She seemed direct and above the fray, but this season seems different to me?
I am so excited for this week's episode.  I am totally loving the Eden vibe so far.  Just watch--I'll love her for a minute and then turn on her just like with Erika.  LOL  These women are brave for signing up on reality tv for such harsh judgment from women like me who just watch from afar!


----------



## green.bee

legaldiva said:


> You are RIGHT--it really is.  I don't know why, but I am having a really negative reaction to Erika this season!  I think maybe it's because I had a very high opinion of her last season.  She seemed direct and above the fray, but this season seems different to me?
> I am so excited for this week's episode.  I am totally loving the Eden vibe so far.  Just watch--I'll love her for a minute and then turn on her just like with Erika.  LOL  These women are brave for signing up on reality tv for such harsh judgment from women like me who just watch from afar!


I found myself liking and disliking given person during even the same season. Hmmm, am I so easy to manipulate by bravo edits?


----------



## Creativelyswank

Nahreen said:


> As long as the bugs are not MRSA I am fine[emoji4]



I am very glad that despite my numerous obsessions, I am not a germaphobe. If anything was going gonna make it happen it would've been taking microbiology.  Alas, I am still unaffected, however I do understand it, and often think I probably should take more care, but still I don't. Suitcase filth has never even crossed my mind.


----------



## Creativelyswank

legaldiva said:


> You are RIGHT--it really is.  I don't know why, but I am having a really negative reaction to Erika this season!  I think maybe it's because I had a very high opinion of her last season.  She seemed direct and above the fray, but this season seems different to me?
> I am so excited for this week's episode.  I am totally loving the Eden vibe so far.  Just watch--I'll love her for a minute and then turn on her just like with Erika.  LOL  These women are brave for signing up on reality tv for such harsh judgment from women like me who just watch from afar!



I think it's because she's getting a bad edit. I wonder if they draw straws each season? Personally I'm bummed I didn't know until two weeks after the event that she performed at the gay club I frequent. At 43, I like to still engage in superficial pursuits from time to time. Especially when they have six packs.


----------



## mundodabolsa

PK is 49...
#alternativefacts


----------



## Graw

LVP.  Too funny! [emoji23]

I've never heard of anyone breaking up over a cheeseburger.


----------



## cafecreme15

Graw said:


> View attachment 3584707
> 
> 
> LVP.  Too funny! [emoji23]
> 
> I've never heard of anyone breaking up over a cheeseburger.


This would be such a great gif if her face could move a little more


----------



## horse17

Can't stand Eden...Dorits kids are adorable..


----------



## susieserb

horse17 said:


> Can't stand Eden...Dorits kids are adorable..


They really are..Dorit is a quirky chick; I like looking at her though.


----------



## susieserb

I'm a real creep but for a fleeting second I thought is Boy George and PK an item?


----------



## susieserb

Ack Boy George's old voice...stop.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

mundodabolsa said:


> PK is 49...
> #alternativefacts



This is hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Dorit is definitely the most stylish out of all the ladies. It comes across as effortless.


----------



## Bagisa

GoGlam said:


> Dorit is definitely the most stylish out of all the ladies. It comes across as effortless.



Her casual street style, maybe. But her glam looks are very forced.


----------



## GoGlam

Bagisa said:


> Her casual street style, maybe. But her glam looks are very forced.



Out of all the ladies, even her glam wear is good--not too glam and still feels more fresh/modern as compared to the other ladies. Dorit also has the benefit of having a great body to dress.  Erika is probably runner up but she is not completely in tune with what works on her and what should be left to someone else.  She does take amore fashion risk, but it falls flat some of the time.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I found this to be a depressing episode. Why again do we have to see Kim and revisit her sobriety story line?  Is the is sole reason Eden is on?  I'm so over it.
I remember Boy George in the 80's - he and his music were groundbreaking at the time. Its sad to  see him like this. I wonder if he is living with Dorit and PK because he essentially has no money of his own.
Not liking Eden at all.


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> Out of all the ladies, even her glam wear is good--not too glam and still feels more fresh/modern as compared to the other ladies. Dorit also has the benefit of having a great body to dress.  Erika is probably runner up but she is not completely in tune with what works on her and what should be left to someone else.  She does take amore fashion risk, but it falls flat some of the time.


I agree...although I like Rinna s style as runner up......at least she wears sneakers when she flies..lol


----------



## simone72

Someone please explain this to me since I have no clue : Eden claims to be sober but yes she does admit to taking xanax? I though sober meant no booze and no pills


----------



## horse17

simone72 said:


> Someone please explain this to me since I have no clue : Eden claims to be sober but yes she does admit to taking xanax? I though sober meant no booze and no pills


I don't know either...I do know that some addicts have to take medication to stabilize their moods/addictions etc...but who knows with this chick...if she is so concerned and knowledgeable about addiction, she should clarify this or just shut the he$$ up..


----------



## caitlin1214

I just can't with Dorit talking about Lisa, with her 'big bag of pills'. She sounded scandalized, making it seem like Lisa is Karen Walker.

I could understand her shock if it was a big bag of Vicadins or if it was like Valley of the Dolls in her purse, but it's mostly vitamins.


I keep my pills next to my sink in one of these (so I don't forget to take them) and Lisa keeps hers in a ziplock Baggie but to each their own.

https://www.amazon.com/Stackable-Pill-Reminder-Organizer-Multi-Colored/dp/B0092JOKLK


----------



## caitlin1214

Why she needs all those vitamins and supplements is beyond me (to quote Sheldon the body can only absorb so many nutrients and at some point she's just buying the recipe for expensive urine) but again, her vitamins not mine.


----------



## horse17

caitlin1214 said:


> Why she needs all those vitamins and supplements (to quote Sheldon at some point it's just expensive urine) but again, her vitamins not mine.


Lol.. and actually some are not good for women


----------



## caitlin1214

I loved Kyle in Mykonos: "How many effs to I give?"


----------



## Imabeachgirl

I actually loved the way Kyle layered her necklaces in Mykonos. She is really looking good these days. Not sure of the work she has had done but she looks awesome.


----------



## Nahreen

Creativelyswank said:


> I am very glad that despite my numerous obsessions, I am not a germaphobe. If anything was going gonna make it happen it would've been taking microbiology.  Alas, I am still unaffected, however I do understand it, and often think I probably should take more care, but still I don't. Suitcase filth has never even crossed my mind.



I work with medical research and I also studied microbiology and virology at Uni. 

I think it is one of the reasons I am not scared of suitcase dirt. I am more scared of people and their sneezing since some bugs can survive many hours in the air after a person sneezes and also other body fluids that can be present in bathrooms/toilets.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YOMA said:


> I was on a flight with LR.  OMG her skin is horrible, bumps, pits and rough!


Yikes!

I swear it looks like she's gotten her lips plumped again


----------



## cjy

Graw said:


> View attachment 3584707
> 
> 
> LVP.  Too funny! [emoji23]
> 
> I've never heard of anyone breaking up over a cheeseburger.


I loved this!!!


----------



## TC1

So, did we not see any of Culture Club's performance because they wouldn't let them air it without being paid?. Andy should have paid them...I'd rather have heard what they sounded like these days than that phony rollerblade scene. Rollerblade 10 feet, fall in the grass and call Erica. Boooring.


----------



## Tropigal3

When Dorit stated how much she enjoyed being able to go out away from dirty diapers I wondered what the percentage of diaper changes she actually does.  I find it a bit sad to think that some parents don't feed, change and wake up when their babies cry.


----------



## Sassys

Tropigal3 said:


> When Dorit stated how much she enjoyed being able to go out away from dirty diapers I wondered what the percentage of diaper changes she actually does.  I find it a bit sad to think that some parents don't feed, change and wake up when their babies cry.



I said out loud to the TV; you know dam well you are not changing any diapers. I think it is so sad, with the nanny comes down with the baby for the guest to fawn over, then take her back upstairs. I understand the parents are entertaining guest, but it just seems so cold, to dress her up, parade her around and then hand her back to the help. Erica seemed like she didn't want to touch the baby.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

simone72 said:


> Someone please explain this to me since I have no clue : Eden claims to be sober but yes she does admit to taking xanax? I though sober meant no booze and no pills


That's always been my understanding and I've dealt with acoholism/addiction in my family.  For example, an alcoholic may abuse only alcohol and not be into any other drugs but if you take away the alcohol I think the concern is that they may turn to other drugs as basically a substitute.   The only exception would be if the medication is medically prescribed to deal with serious mental illness. I think a lot of people with mental illness who don't get or are unable to get appropriate mental health care self medicate with other drugs.

So yes, I agree with you I find Eden's statement very confusing. I thought maybe she was joking but she seemed serious. But I'm basically over her. 

Would much rather have Camille Grammer back - she pops up in a couple of scenes and I keep hoping for more. I have to admit I wasn't a big fan of hers when she was on but she seems to be have grown and I  would be willing to give her a second chance.  She can't be worse than Eden, Lisa R and Eileen.


----------



## Bagisa

Why isn't Camille more involved this year? Couldn't Bravo throw her a bone or two? She's not my cup of tea, but at least she's interesting.


----------



## Sassys

simone72 said:


> Someone please explain this to me since I have no clue : Eden claims to be sober but yes she does admit to taking xanax? I though sober meant no booze and no pills





CanuckBagLover said:


> That's always been my understanding and I've dealt with acoholism/addiction in my family.  For example, an alcoholic may abuse only alcohol and not be into any other drugs but if you take away the alcohol I think the concern is that they may turn to other drugs as basically a substitute.   The only exception would be if the medication is medically prescribed to deal with serious mental illness. I think a lot of people with mental illness who don't get or are unable to get appropriate mental health care self medicate with other drugs.
> 
> So yes, I agree with you I find Eden's statement very confusing. I thought maybe she was joking but she seemed serious. But I'm basically over her.
> 
> Would much rather have Camille Grammer back - she pops up in a couple of scenes and I keep hoping for more. I have to admit I wasn't a big fan of hers when she was on but she seems to be have grown and I  would be willing to give her a second chance.  She can't be worse than Eden, Lisa R and Eileen.



I think that only applies if you are a follower of the 12 steps. A lot of people don't follow the 12 steps of AA, but don't drink any longer.


----------



## bisousx

Eden's white outfit is DIVINE.. I rarely see someone wearing white as well as she did.


----------



## purseinsanity

YOMA said:


> I was on a flight with LR.  OMG her skin is horrible, bumps, pits and rough!


You can see her awful skin on HD!  Can't imagine it IRL!


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> That's always been my understanding and I've dealt with acoholism/addiction in my family.  For example, an alcoholic may abuse only alcohol and not be into any other drugs but if you take away the alcohol I think the concern is that they may turn to other drugs as basically a substitute.   The only exception would be if the medication is medically prescribed to deal with serious mental illness. I think a lot of people with mental illness who don't get or are unable to get appropriate mental health care self medicate with other drugs.
> 
> So yes, I agree with you I find Eden's statement very confusing. I thought maybe she was joking but she seemed serious. But I'm basically over her.
> 
> *Would much rather have Camille Grammer back - she pops up in a couple of scenes and I keep hoping for more. I have to admit I wasn't a big fan of hers when she was on but she seems to be have grown and I  would be willing to give her a second chance.  She can't be worse than Eden, Lisa R and Eileen*.


This!


----------



## pursegrl12

caitlin1214 said:


> I loved Kyle in Mykonos: "How many effs to I give?"



I was dying at her monologue!!!


----------



## Graw

Tropigal3 said:


> When Dorit stated how much she enjoyed being able to go out away from dirty diapers I wondered what the percentage of diaper changes she actually does.  I find it a bit sad to think that some parents don't feed, change and wake up when their babies cry.



When the nanny entered with her daughter Dorit said "be careful."  I also fell out of my seat!  Who was she talking to?  The nanny holds the baby all day and night.  Erica wasn't trying to hold the baby.  Maybe she said it as a kind gesture.  



Bagisa said:


> Why isn't Camille more involved this year? Couldn't Bravo throw her a bone or two? She's not my cup of tea, but at least she's interesting.


  At the very least show us her home.  Let us watch her go on dates, Camille is funny.


----------



## sgj99

is Erika Jayne any much of a name in the music industry?  is it just on dance tunes/itunes kind of thing?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> is Erika Jayne any much of a name in the music industry?  is it just on dance tunes/itunes kind of thing?


I had never heard of her until this shows. I don't think she is "big" as she makes herself out to be though I suppose she has some following.. I find her songs pretty much all the same.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I have seen a lot of comments about Dorit and her fake accent. I was watching last night and I kept thinking her voice reminds me of someone and then I realized it was my daughter's horse instructor who also spent a lot of time in England. It was the way they lifted their voice at the ends of their words. i am not sure if Dorit has lived in England or not but I think if you live someplace, it is normal to pick up some of the accent.


----------



## pjhm

Kim's interaction with P.K. Is the most normal I've seen her. She looked good and acted sane, joshing and kidding with him. For that moment she seemed confident in herself. Hope there's more proof of that to come.


----------



## GoGlam

pjhm said:


> Kim's interaction with P.K. Is the most normal I've seen her. She looked good and acted sane, joshing and kidding with him. For that moment she seemed confident in herself. Hope there's more proof of that to come.



Her accent made me cringe... I actually think it was kind of rude.  She's not very smooth in the communication department.

I found it hilarious that he then turned around and imitated her voice!


----------



## lucywife

GoGlam said:


> I actually think it was kind of rude.


 Yes.


----------



## simone72

Kim is socially awkward she's always acting over friendly and it shows


----------



## pquiles

Sassys said:


> I have two left feet and can do more than that lol.
> 
> I also notice she holds the mic really close to her mouth so you can't see the lip syncing; but she is indeed lip syncing (can tell when the camera was to the side while she's squating)



Thanks for posting.  I like ErikA.


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> So, did we not see any of Culture Club's performance because they wouldn't let them air it without being paid?. Andy should have paid them...I'd rather have heard what they sounded like these days than that phony rollerblade scene. Rollerblade 10 feet, fall in the grass and call Erica. Boooring.


I thought I messed something for a moment. One minute they are ready to perform and I was happy to watch that, then a cut... and nothing. 


Bagisa said:


> Why isn't Camille more involved this year? Couldn't Bravo throw her a bone or two? She's not my cup of tea, but at least she's interesting.


Camille won't bring anything and I think she made a conscious decision not to.  I don't think they want her for that reason.


----------



## bisousx

It's rude for Kim to fake an accent but it's not rude when Dorit does it? Lol


----------



## cafecreme15

Kyle's blue velvet Gucci Marmont though


----------



## GoGlam

bisousx said:


> It's rude for Kim to fake an accent but it's not rude when Dorit does it? Lol



Is this a real question? Kim was imitating his voice and accent--for what reason?

I don't think Dorit is mimicking anyone on purpose.  It's perfectly normal to pick up accents over time--not when you enter someone's house and blatantly mimic them.


----------



## bisousx

GoGlam said:


> Is this a real question? Kim was imitating his voice and accent--for what reason?
> 
> I don't think Dorit is mimicking anyone on purpose.  It's perfectly normal to pick up accents over time--not when you enter someone's house and blatantly mimic them.



Not a real question, just being facetious. Kim is Kim, I don't think she was trying to be rude, she's just socially awkward and has her own issues. For Dorit, I don't believe her accent is real because she lived in Europe as an adult. I think she has the phony accent because she's snobby and thinks imitating Europeans will give her another point above her peers. But I've already stated that so no need for me to beat a dead horse.


----------



## StylishMD

GoGlam said:


> Is this a real question? Kim was imitating his voice and accent--for what reason?
> 
> I don't think Dorit is mimicking anyone on purpose.  It's perfectly normal to pick up accents over time--not when you enter someone's house and blatantly mimic them.


I've been married to my American husband for 25 years. He is yet to pick up my English accent, neither have my kids


----------



## AECornell

StylishMD said:


> I've been married to my American husband for 25 years. He is yet to pick up my English accent, neither have my kids



But if you live in the US and always have as a family then he nor your children would get an accent I would think. The question more would be whether or not you've gotten an American accent.

As an American living in the U.K. I can attest to the weird accents from North Americans who've been here for a little while. It's a mix of wanting to sound British and just picking up words/lingo/ways of saying things.


----------



## swags

simone72 said:


> Someone please explain this to me since I have no clue : Eden claims to be sober but yes she does admit to taking xanax? I though sober meant no booze and no pills


My husbands family has a friend who has been told by his doctor to stop drinking. He prescribed him either Xanax or Ativan to help.


----------



## simone72

I can believe Dorit has picked up an accent no matter the age some people are prone to pick up accents if they live in different countries .
I lived in Europe for many years and had a British 
accent but now after being in US for several years it's turned into an American one.


----------



## pursegrl12

At first, the accent seemed super fake but as the show goes on, the more I think it's real. She never "breaks" from the accent and it seems she pretty consistent in her pronunciation of words. I like her, yeah she can be annoying but she seems harmless and just wants to have fun.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Why does Eden put her hand on the back of peoples' heads when she hugs them? 

It's so strange! And controlling!


----------



## LolliPops4

Am I the only one who loves Erika? I love everything about her. Her attitude, her spunk, her life. I love watching and hearing about her. Who cares if she isn't on the list for a grammy? Girlfriend is awesome and I never get tired of watching her. 

Eden needs to sit down and stop getting involved in Kim and Kyle's issues. I can't watch her. Also, what is up with her boob job? It's awful and she shouldn't be wearing the tops that show how botched it is.


----------



## Nahreen

No fan of Erica at all, or Erica Jane I should say. I would have liked her better if she was not trying to push her artistic career. 

Kyle involves Kim by just letting her partake in parties. If Kyle wanted to really protect Kim she should have just not invited her. But Kim desperately needs the paycheck from Bravo and so does Kyle and her hubby (or he wants the publicity for his company).


----------



## Graw

Nahreen said:


> No fan of Erica at all, or Erica Jane I should say. I would have liked her better if she was not trying to push her artistic career.
> 
> Kyle involves Kim by just letting her partake in parties. If Kyle wanted to really protect Kim she should have just not invited her. But Kim desperately needs the paycheck from Bravo and so does Kyle and her hubby (or he wants the publicity for his company).



I know it is a reality tv show, but if someone is a friend to Kyle they wouldn't make attacking her sister their storyline, essentially riding the coattail of Kim's recovery and relapse.  The cast "can" play nice, some choose not to.  In part because otherwise they don't have a storyline/script. 

There isn't any way Rinna is leaving this franchise.  If she has to be the pot stirrer, pull a weave or flip a table for a pay check so be it.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm not liking Eden at all. Is her total story line going to be 'going for Kim and Kyle'.
For someone who hasn't been involved with the Richard sisters, she sure wants to be involved now.
Maybe not involved, just talk about them and give her opinion - which is kind of warped in light of her statement that she of course takes drugs that are prescription. I'm just not sure how clean and sober that is. It's a area that is always debatable - self medication verses prescribed medication.
But, I do think she should try and find another storyline.

I think Vanderpump has been listening to the talk about her hair. It's looking so much better the last couple of episodes. It's looking shinny and smooth - great improvement!
I loved the scene with Eden coming for tea. Vanderpump is always so witty. I was glad to see her defend Kyle, and actually Kim as well.
Vanderpump rules - LOL!


----------



## legaldiva

Eden's problem with her Kim/Kyle obsession is quickly becoming the old "if you spot it, you got it" cliché.

This week was, by far, the franchise's most boring episode.  By far.


----------



## slang

Nahreen said:


> No fan of Erica at all, or Erica Jane I should say. I would have liked her better if she was not trying to push her artistic career.
> 
> Kyle involves Kim by just letting her partake in parties. If Kyle wanted to really protect Kim she should have just not invited her. But Kim desperately needs the paycheck from Bravo and so does Kyle and her hubby (or he wants the publicity for his company).



Kim is an adult, Kyle can't stop her from being on the show. Kim/Camille are "friends of HW", that is why Kim is invited to some events. Dorit invited Kim to PK's party, how can Kyle stop her from going?


----------



## slang

I thought it was cute that Portia wanted a sleepover at Lisa V's house


----------



## Love Of My Life

slang said:


> I thought it was cute that Portia wanted a sleepover at Lisa V's house



Loved that!! Portia knows where to have a good time with LV animal farm


----------



## rockhollow

I'm really not liking much about Erika Jane this season.
The whole Greece thing seemed just to over the top. Then to preform at 3 am? Although there was a large crowd there.
What it must have cost to have a team of 15 people go there with her for a 10 minute gig - wow!
Even with the flying coach, there's the chateau, food, and drink. Would she also be paying salary for 15 people?

Her performance  seems much more sedate than I expected. She never really even danced much, just kind of strutted around.
Videos of her older performances were much more energetic and lively - way more dancing.
And the after party/photo shoot looks forced and tired. Poor Kyle looks tired after staying up all night - she just wanted to sit quietly and eat her pasta!

Greece looks lovely, and the house they stayed in looked spectacular. I wonder if they did any sightseeing or just a quick trip in and out.


----------



## caitlin1214

Eden tells *Lisa *that she broke up with a boyfriend because he told her she had a Type A personality. She was so offended so she dumped him.

When I saw that, I remembered reading this in the Daily Mail: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rugs--weird-obsession-looks--drove-apart.html

Part of me was thinking, "Um, your dad was controlling! What do you expect?"

Then again, I don't think people like being called controlling to their faces.


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> Kim is an adult, Kyle can't stop her from being on the show. Kim/Camille are "friends of HW", that is why Kim is invited to some events. Dorit invited Kim to PK's party, how can Kyle stop her from going?


I agree...Kim is an addict/alcoholic... and Im sure Kyle has done whatever she can do up to this point, although I don't  think she should be on the show and I really don't like her addiction problems being joked about...(tag on the dress..etc).....I think Kims kids should try and step in..they are adults now and doesn't she have a son in law too?


----------



## Erum7860

LolliPops4 said:


> Am I the only one who loves Erika? I love everything about her. Her attitude, her spunk, her life. I love watching and hearing about her. Who cares if she isn't on the list for a grammy? Girlfriend is awesome and I never get tired of watching her.
> 
> Eden needs to sit down and stop getting involved in Kim and Kyle's issues. I can't watch her. Also, what is up with her boob job? It's awful and she shouldn't be wearing the tops that show how botched it is.



+1!!!!


----------



## swags

LolliPops4 said:


> Am I the only one who loves Erika? I love everything about her. Her attitude, her spunk, her life. I love watching and hearing about her. Who cares if she isn't on the list for a grammy? Girlfriend is awesome and I never get tired of watching her.
> 
> Eden needs to sit down and stop getting involved in Kim and Kyle's issues. I can't watch her. Also, what is up with her boob job? It's awful and she shouldn't be wearing the tops that show how botched it is.


I really like Erika too. She's funny, her snark isn't really hurting anybody and she doesn't seem to take herself too seriously. How many f*cks did she give about her lack of underwear?


----------



## swags

horse17 said:


> I agree...Kim is an addict/alcoholic... and Im sure Kyle has done whatever she can do up to this point, although I don't  think she should be on the show and I really don't like her addiction problems being joked about...(tag on the dress..etc).....I think Kims kids should try and step in..they are adults now and doesn't she have a son in law too?


Kim went on Dr, Phil with a couple of her kids. Reality shows/talk shows aren't the place to get sober. I used to watch Celebrity Rehab, several of those people died and the show was cancelled. It shouldn't be for entertainment but for the celebrities, it plays out publicly. Someone in a different field might be able to get sober or they could slip but it must be more difficult to do it in front of an audience. Kim has had a lot of awkward moments on the show while Kyle seems at ease. Kim needs to get away from Real Housewives in my opinion.


----------



## Longchamp

I hate that I'm saying this...but where there is sun, there's shade.
Erika's lack of dance moves seems to be hampered by her weight gain from last season.
how old is she?  Looks like menopause and carbs changes.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

caitlin1214 said:


> Eden tells *Lisa *that she broke up with a boyfriend because he told her she had a Type A personality. She was so offended so she dumped him.
> 
> When I saw that, I remembered reading this in the Daily Mail: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rugs--weird-obsession-looks--drove-apart.html
> 
> Part of me was thinking, "Um, your dad was controlling! What do you expect?"
> 
> Then again, I don't think people like being called controlling to their faces.


Interesting article. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ExBagHag

Not a big fan of Eden.  She's way too self righteous and girlfriend is taking herself much too seriously.  

I find Lisa R to be a bore and a try hard.   Eileen is genuine but comes off as overly sensitive.  Dorit is a flake.  PK is a creep.  I like Erika, Kyle and Lisa V.


----------



## ExBagHag

swags said:


> My husbands family has a friend who has been told by his doctor to stop drinking. He prescribed him either Xanax or Ativan to help.



Xanax is alcohol in pill form -- essentially the same effect (central nervous system depressant).  Not usually the choice of someone trying to abstain.


----------



## simone72

Longchamp said:


> I hate that I'm saying this...but where there is sun, there's shade.
> Erika's lack of dance moves seems to be hampered by her weight gain from last season.
> how old is she?  Looks like menopause and carbs changes.


I think she's 44 - 45 which puts her at my age. I don't know where she gets the thrill to go up on stage at 3 am in Mykonos hardly a groundbreaking performance and I can't believe Kyle tagging along all night with her !


----------



## LaAgradecida

simone72 said:


> I think she's 44 - 45 which puts her at my age. I don't know where she gets the thrill to go up on stage at 3 am in Mykonos hardly a groundbreaking performance and I can't believe Kyle tagging along all night with her !



I thought Kyle looked really bored.

There were several camera shots where her eyes looked glazed over.

I also thought it was obnoxious that Erika assumed Kyle would enjoy sitting around by herself watching Erika and her glam squad the whole trip.

The whole thing was ridiculous.


----------



## cafecreme15

simone72 said:


> I think she's 44 - 45 which puts her at my age. I don't know where she gets the thrill to go up on stage at 3 am in Mykonos hardly a groundbreaking performance and I can't believe Kyle tagging along all night with her !


Granted we only saw a few clips, but the I thought the crowd looked rather bored during the performance.


----------



## Tropigal3

LolliPops4 said:


> Also, what is up with her boob job? It's awful and she shouldn't be wearing the tops that show how botched it is.



Yes, I was thinking the same thing!  I couldn't help but stare every time "they" were on camera.  It looks really bad!


----------



## chowlover2

simone72 said:


> I think she's 44 - 45 which puts her at my age. I don't know where she gets the thrill to go up on stage at 3 am in Mykonos hardly a groundbreaking performance and I can't believe Kyle tagging along all night with her !


Me either. And what is with this that she has had 7 singles in the top 10? I never heard of her prior to the show. I'm over her and her alter ego.


----------



## purseinsanity

horse17 said:


> I agree...Kim is an addict/alcoholic... and Im sure Kyle has done whatever she can do up to this point, although I don't  think she should be on the show and I really don't like her addiction problems being joked about...(tag on the dress..etc).....I think Kims kids should try and step in..they are adults now and doesn't she have a son in law too?


I agree.  She should definitely not be on the show.  But I also know  firsthand that there's only so much you can do for someone else.  Unless Kim is ready to heal herself, her kids, SIL, Kyle and whoever else can step in all they want, but will get nowhere.


----------



## rockhollow

Nothing to do yesterday, so I went back and watched Season 1 - 2010 - WOW!
Sadly, the last 7 years have been hard on the ladies.
Vanderpump looks so good, so well turned out on all occasions. 

Kyle's hair was so fabulous. It was so long, smooth and naturally shiny - she must have been complemented about it all the time.

Kim was looking good too, her hair was lovely and her face looked quite fresh.

Camille - so entertaining in her over the top ego. She really thought she was so better than everyone else being Kelsey's wife. It was almost perverse pleasure  to watch her fall down off that position.
She had a enormous ego - it was a long fall.

Taylor - it was sad and almost painful to watch her, knowing how things turned out. I didn't remember how warped her marriage was from the start.

Adrianne - I thought I was no fond of her - I remembered not liking the way she treated Paul. But seeing it again, I really liked her, she was smart and level headed, and Paul was quite annoying.
Although, the really were the 'Bickersons' from the start. They had been married 8 years at that point and they both must have tired from all that conflict.


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> I think Vanderpump has been listening to the talk about her hair. It's looking so much better the last couple of episodes. It's looking shinny and smooth - great improvement!!


Her hair is looking like a wig to me... So, a better wig than before?


----------



## pjhm

What got me is Dorit's reading of a toast to her husband; when one toasts their spouse, they do it from their heart, no notes needed.......


----------



## Sassys

pjhm said:


> What got me is Dorit's reading of a toast to her husband; when one toasts their spouse, they do it from their heart, no notes needed.......



Lots of people have a hard time with public speaking and use notes, because they get nervous and flustered. Many even use notes for their wedding vows.


----------



## pjhm

Sassys said:


> Lots of people have a hard time with public speaking and use notes, because they get nervous and flustered. Many even use notes for their wedding vows.


It was so short, don't know why she couldn't memorize it. Would have appeared more authentic.


----------



## Sassys

pjhm said:


> It was so short, don't know why she couldn't memorize it. Would have appeared more authentic.



She is to busy supervising the nannies to bother with that.


----------



## Tropigal3

Sassys said:


> She is to busy supervising the nannies to bother with that.


----------



## myheartispink

Man, Eden drew the short straw with her storyline. I refuse to believe she actually cares that much about Kyle and Kim - it's the hand she's been dealt to appear on the show. I actually can't believe they're still including Kim's sobriety as a storyline. It's not fair. She's not even a housewife anymore. I think Lisa VDP doesn't want to touch it with a ten foot pole; that's why she was so vehemently against Kyle being labelled an enabler and was quick to shut it down. I don't think she wants the drama and backlash that they've had in previous seasons about Kim. They shouldn't be welcoming Kim onto the show purely for the storyline. It's wrong. I know she must need the cash but she also needs a break. She was unwell in previous seasons.


----------



## myheartispink

I think Eden probably needs the money from being on the show - she does not live in a fancy house and her addiction probably bled her dry. She has children to provide for and I bet she is just following the storyline they've given her to stay relevant and get a pay cheque.


----------



## purseinsanity

myheartispink said:


> I think Eden probably needs the money from being on the show - she does not live in a fancy house and her addiction probably bled her dry. She has children to provide for and I bet she is just following the storyline they've given her to stay relevant and get a pay cheque.


Maybe, but Vidal Sassoon left a sizeable estate when he died.  Eden was not excluded.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe, but Vidal Sassoon left a sizeable estate when he died.  Eden was not excluded.



It could be Eden blew through it while she was addicted or alternatively she was put on some kind of allowance by trustees (I thought I read that there was a trust established for  the children except for one estranged son) which wouldn't be surprising if she dealing with addiction.  She probably also invested some money in her pilates studio. (Wonder how much money she really makes from that business).

But I agree her house seems rather ordinary though I guess depending on what area she lives in LA it could still be quite expensive.


----------



## caitlin1214

lucywife said:


> Yes.


Agreed. You don't speak in a whisper to someone with laryngitis, you don't speak in an English accent (if you're not English) to someone who is English.


----------



## caitlin1214

GoGlam said:


> Is this a real question? Kim was imitating his voice and accent--for what reason?
> 
> I don't think Dorit is mimicking anyone on purpose.  It's perfectly normal to pick up accents over time--not when you enter someone's house and blatantly mimic them.


When I was a little girl, my family and I lived in England for my dad's work. (He's English. I was born in the States.) While there, I picked up a slight accent.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> Lots of people have a hard time with public speaking and use notes, because they get nervous and flustered. Many even use notes for their wedding vows.


I gave a toast at my brother's rehearsal dinner, and I had a written out speech. I was glad I had that, because I got emotional during, so it was nice I had it so I wouldn't lose my place. 

(Also, it was nice giving him the piece of paper after)

Even in my everyday life, I'd rather e-mail than call. I can properly express myself when I type things out and I won't forget the questions I'm trying to ask. On top of that, I have the person's reply in writing so I won't forget it.


----------



## baghagg

myheartispink said:


> I think Eden probably needs the money from being on the show - she does not live in a fancy house and her addiction probably bled her dry. She has children to provide for and I bet she is just following the storyline they've given her to stay relevant and get a pay cheque.


Today while on the treadmill I caught an episode of Botched - Eden was on as the caring,  supportive friend of a patient in need of a breast implant changeout.  She had long hair extensions,  and the episode was from 2014.  I guess she's making the rounds,  picking up work where she can find it.   So much for "reality" tv...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't know who posted it but Kyle and her husband do not need the money from this show, Mauricio's company is doing amazing


----------



## slang

caitlin1214 said:


> When I was a little girl, my family and I lived in England for my dad's work. (He's English. I was born in the States.) While there, I picked up a slight accent.



But Dorit never lived in England, she met and married her husband while living on the US. She was born and raised in Connecticut. She did live in Italy, but then moved back to the US and lived in NYC until she married PK.


----------



## myheartispink

baghagg said:


> Today while on the treadmill I caught an episode of Botched - Eden was on as the caring,  supportive friend of a patient in need of a breast implant changeout.  She had long hair extensions,  and the episode was from 2014.  I guess she's making the rounds,  picking up work where she can find it.   So much for "reality" tv...



You think she'd fix her own boobs while she was there!!


----------



## Tropigal3

slang said:


> But Dorit never lived in England, she met and married her husband while living on the US. She was born and raised in Connecticut. She did live in Italy, but then moved back to the US and lived in NYC until she married PK.


I mentioned before...I dated a Brit for a year here in the states.  I often caught myself saying words with an accent.  Same thing happened when I dated a guy with a southern accent.  It happens.


----------



## pquiles

LolliPops4 said:


> Am I the only one who loves Erika? I love everything about her. Her attitude, her spunk, her life. I love watching and hearing about her. Who cares if she isn't on the list for a grammy? Girlfriend is awesome and I never get tired of watching her.
> 
> Eden needs to sit down and stop getting involved in Kim and Kyle's issues. I can't watch her. Also, what is up with her boob job? It's awful and she shouldn't be wearing the tops that show how botched it is.



Nope... you are not the only one.  I like her too.


----------



## Jayne1

myheartispink said:


> I think Eden probably needs the money from being on the show - she does not live in a fancy house and her addiction probably bled her dry. She has children to provide for and *I bet she is just following the storyline they've given her to stay relevant and get a pay cheque*.


That's what I think.


----------



## imgg

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't know who posted it but Kyle and her husband do not need the money from this show, Mauricio's company is doing amazing


The exposure doesn't hurt though!


----------



## slang

Tropigal3 said:


> I mentioned before...I dated a Brit for a year here in the states.  I often caught myself saying words with an accent.  Same thing happened when I dated a guy with a southern accent.  It happens.



I was just trying to clear up what people keep posting here which is she lived in England and that's where she got her accent, according to her the only place outside the US she lived was Italy 
As far as picking up accents, I can only go by my experience and I was raised by 2 Brits (my parents are British but I was born and raised in Canada) and spent summers in Britain with my Grandmother, cousins, aunts, uncles etc. as an adult I've dated lots of guys with accents and never picked one up..
Personally I think her accent is fake, but if that's the worse about her then I'm still ok with her


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't know who posted it but Kyle and her husband do not need the money from this show, Mauricio's company is doing amazing



Rich and being famous are two different things. Kyle lives being famous and the perks that come with it. Mauricio could be a billionaire and she would not give up her fame.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> Rich and being famous are two different things. Kyle lives being famous and the perks that come with it. Mauricio could be a billionaire and she would not give up her fame.



Completely agree


----------



## slang

^ the same can be said for all if them.
Does Lisa V need the money from this show, no but she does it for the same reason - fame


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dorit is only 40??????   I just knew she was mid 40's knocking on 50....


----------



## rockhollow

At least Dorit is consistent with her weird accent, so I don't mind it. Maybe since marrying PK, she mostly hangs out with Brits and just picked it up.

My girlfriends father was British, moved to California and started selling real estate. His British accent kept getting stronger the longer he lived there (It was great for business). We used to give him a hard time about it,  as his accent got more upper class Brit as well.

I bet Dorit thinks she sounds more sophisticated with her little accent.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Dorit is only 40??????   I just knew she was mid 40's knocking on 50....


 I thought she was at least mid 40's too!


----------



## cdtracing

coconutsboston said:


> I thought she was at least mid 40's too!


Me, too!!


----------



## LaAgradecida

rockhollow said:


> At least Dorit is consistent with her weird accent, so I don't mind it. Maybe since marrying PK, she mostly hangs out with Brits and just picked it up.
> 
> My girlfriends father was British, moved to California and started selling real estate. His British accent kept getting stronger the longer he lived there (It was great for business). We used to give him a hard time about it,  as his accent got more upper class Brit as well.
> 
> I bet Dorit thinks she sounds more sophisticated with her little accent.



She's not consistent at all! 

I noticed that when she went rollerblading!!!


----------



## Sassys

Kyle just posted this on Instagram. 

I die!! 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BP8wnj7haLY/?hl=en


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Kyle just posted this on Instagram.
> 
> I die!!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BP8wnj7haLY/?hl=en


----------



## LaAgradecida

Eden tries too hard.

Please bring Camille back!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Eden looks like her Mom with the dark wig on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

rockhollow said:


> At least Dorit is consistent with her weird accent, so I don't mind it. Maybe since marrying PK, she mostly hangs out with Brits and just picked it up.
> 
> My girlfriends father was British, moved to California and started selling real estate. His British accent kept getting stronger the longer he lived there (It was great for business). We used to give him a hard time about it,  as his accent got more upper class Brit as well.
> 
> I bet Dorit thinks she sounds more sophisticated with her little accent.



Consistent?  Heck no!  When her parents were visiting she seemed to have lost her accent.  I'd hate to see how she's mix in another accent, if she moved to say India or even the Caribbean...  could you just imagine?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Consistent?  Heck no!  When her parents were visiting she seemed to have lost her accent.  I'd hate to see how she's mix in another accent, if she moved to say India or even the Caribbean...  could you just imagine?



Yep! 

I was with a Caribbean man for 8 years (lived together for 2) and never picked up his accent. Not a single word.


----------



## ExBagHag

I'm glad Eden is feeling so solid in her sobriety but girl needs to realize that the road to sobriety is individual and she needs to stop being the gatekeeper of how to do it.  

Walk the walk and talk the talk girl but let everyone else do it on their own time and in their own way.  

*she is...... e x h a u s t i n g!*


----------



## nastasja

Yeah, not into Eden. Her storyline sucks. She's an interloper and self-righteous.


----------



## purseinsanity

OMG enough with Eden already!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm impressed with Harry's pie making skills. When I saw my brother and his wife Thanksgiving weekend, I made them a pie. I used a pre-made crust, because I didn't have the time or patience to attempt two new things at once.

Also, I don't have very good motor skills, so I'm not sure about working with dough. I can use an ice cream scoop to drop cookie dough on a baking sheet and that's the extent of my dough skills.

My sister in law is from Nova Scotia, so I made a Quebec Sugar Pie to bring a Canadian flavor to Boston.

Recipe:  http://www.food.com/recipe/tarte-au-sucre-francaise-french-canadian-sugar-pie-418149

I got one of those pre made shortbread flavor Keebler crusts.


(I remember once asking them, with genuine concern, where would they get Canadian maple syrup in Boston. They said that they could get Vermont syrup, so they're fine.)


----------



## purseinsanity

I liked Dorit Waaaaaay more this episode!


----------



## simone72

I found this episode quite entertaining compared to the past ones this season.
Is Eden really that pushy or is she overdoing it to keep relevant ? Either way such a turn off and I had my hope up for her!
Love Dorit I think she's funny doesn't take herself too seriously and is beautiful.
Poor Kyle always having to deal with the elephant in the room aka Kim's problems


----------



## luckylove

Yep... Agree with you all that Eden's storyline sucks! What she fails to realize is that you must first earn the right to confront someone through building trust over time... 
This  intrusive behavior is just obnoxious in my opinion and a violation of normal boundaries between acquaintances. I don't blame Kyle for wanting Eden to back off. Perhaps Eden can propose a better storyline for herself.


----------



## cjy

Eden is really getting on my nerves. I'm feeling sorry for Kyle and Kim because they can not be near her with out her trying to heal everyone.
Loved that Lisa R had a real back yard cook out. and Harry made pies, wow!!
Lisa at the end with her "you and I got off on the right foot" line and  about how her left foot would kick her in the A was a riot!


----------



## bisousx

Erika looks so good in this episode! 
Dorit has an enviable figure.. I wish I had that body type to be so skinny esp. right after a pregnancy. She also dresses the best IMO.


----------



## myheartispink

I like Dorit. She has excellent style and I don't mind her affected voice. She isn't hurting anyone.


----------



## caitlin1214

If I were Kyle at some point I'd be like "Oh my God! Would you PLEASE stop making my sister your project!?!"

Kim's sobriety is, well, what it is and certainly not something that Eden or Lisa Rinna shouldn't be commenting on.

The only people that have the right to say anything is her friends and family, because they're coming from a place of love.


----------



## StylishMD

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm impressed with Harry's pie making skills. When I saw my brother and his wife Thanksgiving weekend, I made them a pie. I used a pre-made crust, because I didn't have the time or patience to attempt two new things at once.
> 
> Also, I don't have very good motor skills, so I'm not sure about working with dough. I can use an ice cream scoop to drop cookie dough on a baking sheet and that's the extent of my dough skills.
> 
> My sister in law is from Nova Scotia, so I made a Quebec Sugar Pie to bring a Canadian flavor to Boston.
> 
> Recipe:  http://www.food.com/recipe/tarte-au-sucre-francaise-french-canadian-sugar-pie-418149
> 
> I got one of those pre made shortbread flavor Keebler crusts.
> 
> 
> (I remember once asking them, with genuine concern, where would they get Canadian maple syrup in Boston. They said that they could get Vermont syrup, so they're fine.)


The pies looked delicious but I found it odd that they made a big show of looking for the rolling pin AFTER the bottom crust of the pie was ALREADY in the pan! Would have thought they'd need a rolling pin for that too, no?


----------



## horse17

Kyle has really evolved a lot over the last few years....if Eden approached her a few years ago, she  would have gone ballistic ...she's really toned it down now compared to her interactions with Camille..I couldn't stand her then..to me she was the ultimate mean girl....IMO, she was very insecure and watching her and Mauricio become more successful over the years, I think she has become a bit more confident/complacent......her style is still hit or miss for me..mostly miss..

Maybe she was sick of people calling her vile Kyle..lol


----------



## caitlin1214

caitlin1214 said:


> If I were Kyle at some point I'd be like "Oh my God! Would you PLEASE stop making my sister your project!?!"
> 
> Kim's sobriety is, well, what it is and certainly not something that Eden or Lisa Rinna shouldn't be commenting on.
> 
> The only people that have the right to say anything is her friends and family, because they're coming from a place of love.


Quoting myself because I meant to say "Kim's sobriety isn't something that Eden or Lisa Rinna should be commenting on."

Also to add that Eden think she's coming from a place of love, but she doesn't know Kim well enough to be doing that. If Kim and Eden had known each other for a long time, it would be appropriate for Eden to say, "Hey, I've been through this too, and anytime you want to talk, I'm here."


----------



## caitlin1214

StylishMD said:


> The pies looked delicious but I found it odd that they made a big show of looking for the rolling pin AFTER the bottom crust of the pie was ALREADY in the pan! Would have thought they'd need a rolling pin for that too, no?


Good point. How did they get the bottom crust in the pie pan without the rolling pin? Was there even a top crust?


----------



## baghagg

caitlin1214 said:


> Good point. How did they get the bottom crust in the pie pan without the rolling pin? Was there even a top crust?


Editing sometimes places text or conversation out of order,  I notice it on all the reality shows,  routinely. .


----------



## lulilu

I will be petty:  I hated Eden's off-the-shoulder look.  It looked as if she was trying to hard to be casual.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Here's my hypothesis on the pies:
(because that is the most exciting thing on the show for me right now.)

They were pre-made crusts, the top one didn't fit and needed to be rolled out thinner, hence the odd sudden need for flour too. Pretty certain you need flour to make a crust. 


Dorit may not be horrible. 

Still love Erika.


----------



## caitlin1214

Creativelyswank said:


> Here's my hypothesis on the pies:
> (because that is the most exciting thing on the show for me right now.)
> 
> They were pre-made crusts, the top one didn't fit and needed to be rolled out thinner, hence the odd sudden need for flour too. Pretty certain you need flour to make a crust.


Flour also keeps the dough from sticking to the counter when you roll it out.


----------



## caitlin1214

Harry could have made the bottom crust and the housekeeper put the rolling pin away when the kitchen was being cleaned up. Then he needed it again for the top crust.


----------



## Bagisa

I didn't notice it while watching, but the bottom crust could be a crumb mix that you see in cheesecakes, which doesn't require a roller or flour. 

Dorit still seems superficial as hell.


----------



## Coco.lover

I liked Dorit this week and I love her style


----------



## bisousx

On Dorit, I can appreciate when someone is sorry and learns their lesson about gossiping. She is a bit likeable to me now.

It was also a little touching to see Lisa defend Kyle as well as Kim. I don't see many female friendships that can weather the types of fights and accusations those folks have had.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

hahahaah - enjoying all this discussion and speculation with Harry and his pies and his  mysterious ways of baking them.....#piegate


----------



## rockhollow

Harry Hamil didn't make those pie crusts, those were store-bought ready made crusts. I've made pies like that lots, I use one as the bottom, and then roll out another bottom to fit on the top.
Glad to see Rimma admit she knows nothing about the kitchen. I guess she'll defiantly be coming out as dependent of pills. Laying the groundwork again in this episode with her comment about her 'pills'.
I bet she'll try and wiggle out of all her involvement and talk with Kim's sobriety by blaming it on her own problem with pills. 

Loved that Lisa didn't disappoint Kyle and showed up to the party, and then defending her to Eden.


----------



## pursegrl12

Lisa R cracks me up in her talking heads clips!!!

_"I don't know anything about my kitchen but i got my pills!!!"_ hilarious. I love that she owns it. I personally love her self depracating, makes her seem down to earth and humble.

then about Eden's "gift"..._"It was very nice but I don't know what the fcuk it is!"_


----------



## GirlieShoppe

pursegrl12 said:


> Lisa R cracks me up in her talking heads clips!!!
> 
> _"I don't know anything about my kitchen but i got my pills!!!"_ hilarious. I love that she owns it. I personally love her self depracating, makes her seem down to earth and humble.
> 
> then about Eden's "gift"..._"It was very nice but I don't know what the fcuk it is!"_



I agree! I know she's not liked by many in this thread but I do like Lisa R. Her talking heads crack me up and I admire that she's willing to hustle for living. She seems hard working and down-to-earth.


----------



## caitlin1214

I didn't know what Eden's gift was, either. It looked like an Absolut bottle with LOVE painted on it. 

_"I don't know anything about my kitchen but i got my pills!!!"_  - It sounded to me like she got her nutrients through all her vitamins, so she rarely cooks any actual food in her kitchen.


----------



## lucywife

rockhollow said:


> Loved that Lisa didn't disappoint Kyle and showed up to the party, and then defending her to Eden.


 me too!


----------



## StylishMD

caitlin1214 said:


> Good point. How did they get the bottom crust in the pie pan without the rolling pin? Was there even a top crust?


Yes there was. Maybe a pre-made bottom crust? I'm not mad at him but the manufactured drama is laughable


----------



## StylishMD

Creativelyswank said:


> Here's my hypothesis on the pies:
> (because that is the most exciting thing on the show for me right now.)
> 
> They were pre-made crusts, the top one didn't fit and needed to be rolled out thinner, hence the odd sudden need for flour too. Pretty certain you need flour to make a crust.
> 
> 
> Dorit may not be horrible.
> 
> Still love Erika.


Makes sense re:the pies (yes most exciting part for me too as I like to bake)


----------



## lovesbmw

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm impressed with Harry's pie making skills. When I saw my brother and his wife Thanksgiving weekend, I made them a pie. I used a pre-made crust, because I didn't have the time or patience to attempt two new things at once.
> 
> Also, I don't have very good motor skills, so I'm not sure about working with dough. I can use an ice cream scoop to drop cookie dough on a baking sheet and that's the extent of my dough skills.
> 
> My sister in law is from Nova Scotia, so I made a Quebec Sugar Pie to bring a Canadian flavor to Boston.
> 
> Recipe:  http://www.food.com/recipe/tarte-au-sucre-francaise-french-canadian-sugar-pie-418149
> 
> I got one of those pre made shortbread flavor Keebler crusts.
> 
> 
> (I remember once asking them, with genuine concern, where would they get Canadian maple syrup in Boston. They said that they could get Vermont syrup, so they're fine.)


Thank You For The REcipe


----------



## RueMonge

I don't care if it's scripted or not, I adore LVP right in Eden's face about coming after "my girl Kyle"!

And I think it's too bad that Rinna talks such crap about the others with no thought of the consequences, because girl is funny when she's not crap talking.


----------



## simone72

Did anyone see next episodes clip where Lisa Rinna's daughter says she's going to be in a fashion show with Gigi Hadid? I feel Rinna has really been trying to push her kids into the modelling business with all those bikini pics of them on instagram etc..


----------



## imgg

Kyle seems to have stepped her game and my guess its because Maurcio is doing so well with his The Agency..
Her attitude is better, her handbags are nicer, the cars....
Didn't a guest say at the Gatsby party he was on his way to becoming the next Billionaire?


----------



## Nahreen

imgg said:


> Kyle seems to have stepped her game and my guess its because Maurcio is doing so well with his The Agency..
> Her attitude is better, her handbags are nicer, the cars....
> Didn't a guest say at the Gatsby party he was on his way to becoming the next Billionaire?



I am sure he is talanted but they have also taken advantage of the publicity his company gets from this show.

They all take advantage of the publicity. I bet LVPs restaurants gets lots of extra visitors. Gigi Hadid would not as easily have gotten good contacts without the publicity her mom gave her on this show. Now Lisa R is using this show to benefit her daughters modelling career.

Why does these kids not want normal Jobs?


----------



## imgg

Nahreen said:


> I am sure he is talanted but they have also taken advantage of the publicity his company gets from this show.
> 
> They all take advantage of the publicity. I bet LVPs restaurants gets lots of extra visitors. Gigi Hadid would not as easily have gotten good contacts without the publicity her mom gave her on this show. Now Lisa R is using this show to benefit her daughters modelling career.
> 
> Why does these kids not want normal Jobs?


You would be an idiot though not to take advantage of the publicity! Why have short-lasting fame when you can have money.


----------



## Nahreen

imgg said:


> You would be an idiot though not to take advantage of the publicity! Why have short-lasting fame when you can have money.



That is also I think one of the reasons their spouses agrees to this show, that it can bring them not only the money from Bravo but also publicity to other business ventures. After all the backsides of these shows is being portayed as a horrible person in the public eye. Some though seem to come out on top better than others.


----------



## imgg

Nahreen said:


> That is also I think one of the reasons their spouses agrees to this show, that it can bring them not only the money from Bravo but also publicity to other business ventures. After all the backsides of these shows is being portayed as a horrible person in the public eye. *Some though seem to come out on top better than others*.


It's not by luck, some are just smarter and are better at business.

Maurico was smart to branch out on his own and brilliant to have Bravo help catapult him with the press of Million Dollar Listing all while not being front and center.  Clever man.


----------



## Nahreen

imgg said:


> It's not by luck, some are just smarter and are better at business.
> 
> Maurico was smart to branch out on his own and brilliant to have Bravo help catapult him with the press of Million Dollar Listing all while not being front and center.  Clever man.



I was referring to the ladies that some of the ladies come out better than others. LVP and Kyle have so far had better luck than some. Brandi and Yolanda are some that were not as lucky. 

On the OC, Heather is despised by viewers even though it has benefitted her DHs business.


----------



## imgg

Nahreen said:


> I was referring to the ladies that some of the ladies come out better than others. LVP and Kyle have so far had better luck than some. Brandi and Yolanda are some that were not as lucky.
> 
> On the OC, Heather is despised by viewers even though it has benefitted her DHs business.


I was also referring to the ladies, it was a general statement but used Maurico as the example. LVP is a business women, Brandi and Yolanda are "Now" kind of people meaning they are not smart enough to look two steps a head.

Heather from the OC let her arrogance get in the way.


----------



## Nahreen

imgg said:


> I was also referring to the ladies, it was a general statement but used Maurico as the example. LVP is a business women, Brandi and Yolanda are "Now" kind of people meaning they are not smart enough to look two steps a head.
> 
> Heather from the OC let her arrogance get in the way.



LVP and Kyle have probably been smart but one never knows how Bravo will cut and then display the scenes. I suppose it is a fine line these ladies have to walk, make enough drama to stay relevant but still be shown as the nice ones. I like the drama as long as it also comes with scenes showing their luxury lifestyle such as houses, shopping etc.


----------



## andral5

Nahreen said:


> I am sure he is talanted but they have also taken advantage of the publicity his company gets from this show.
> 
> They all take advantage of the publicity. I bet LVPs restaurants gets lots of extra visitors. Gigi Hadid would not as easily have gotten good contacts without the publicity her mom gave her on this show. Now Lisa R is using this show to benefit her daughters modelling career.
> 
> Why does these kids not want normal Jobs?



Is modeling considered a career? Wow! Didn't know that. Eating salads, actually starving and walking down a catwalk is a career nowadays LOL!!


----------



## guccimamma

andral5 said:


> Is modeling considered a career? Wow! Didn't know that. Eating salads, actually starving and walking down a catwalk is a career nowadays LOL!!



as long as you get paid, it is a career.  people get paid for lots of ridiculous things....look at khloe kardashian. that's a woman without a purpose, but she's making money....


----------



## caitlin1214

lovesbmw said:


> Thank You For The REcipe


You're welcome. If you make it, I'd be interested in how it turned out. 

(When I was making it, I couldn't figure out how to make the butter into pea-sized pieces. I have to work on that before I try making it again.)


----------



## andral5

guccimamma said:


> as long as you get paid, it is a career.  people get paid for lots of ridiculous things....look at khloe kardashian. that's a woman without a purpose, but she's making money....



LOL! You got that right!


----------



## bisousx

andral5 said:


> Is modeling considered a career? Wow! Didn't know that. Eating salads, actually starving and walking down a catwalk is a career nowadays LOL!!



It's always been a career. The % of making it big is lower than other industries but I've never heard it being disputed as merely a hobby for the top earners. If you can make thousands of dollars per show and travel the world, why not? It's up to each person to save their money and reinvest it, or blow it all - same goes for any corporate Joe.


----------



## bisousx

.


----------



## andral5

bisousx said:


> It's always been a career. The % of making it big is lower than other industries but I've never heard it being disputed as merely a hobby for the top earners. If you can make thousands of dollars per show and travel the world, why not? It's up to each person to save their money and reinvest it, or blow it all - same goes for any corporate Joe.


Sorry but I don't know what is the very special training needed to gain special skills, and most of all, Idk what exact opportunities exist for growing and advancing in that job. That's a career. Otherwise, it's a job like any other


----------



## lelgin

caitlin1214 said:


> You're welcome. If you make it, I'd be interested in how it turned out.
> 
> (When I was making it, I couldn't figure out how to make the butter into pea-sized pieces. I have to work on that before I try making it again.)


Use your fingers and pinch the butter into pieces.


----------



## baghagg

Nahreen said:


> I was referring to the ladies that some of the ladies come out better than others. LVP and Kyle have so far had better luck than some. Brandi and Yolanda are some that were not as lucky.
> 
> On the OC, Heather is despised by viewers even though it has benefitted her DHs business.


To your point,  I've often wondered where Adrienne Maloof went wrong. ..  I remember she launched a shoe brand while on RHOBH (remember the 'Maloof hoof' per Lisa Vanderpump?) as well as trying to get a spinoff of her family's business(es), which spinoff ultimately went to LVP for Vanderpump Rules.  Do you think she was just a victim of bad timing?  Or maybe the viewers weren't as interested in her story line (or her? )..


Then of course there's all of Ramona's failed business enterprises (RHONY). .


----------



## pjhm

Andrienne came off as kind of a shrew to her spouse and that coupled with complaining shamelessly about LVP not scheduling Pandora's party at her hotel, turned off a lot of viewers. So little interest in buying her products- I checked them out however, and they were modestly priced, but just didn't take off.


----------



## cmm62

caitlin1214 said:


> You're welcome. If you make it, I'd be interested in how it turned out.
> 
> (When I was making it, I couldn't figure out how to make the butter into pea-sized pieces. I have to work on that before I try making it again.)



Cut the butter into slices (like tbsp size) then use a pastry cutter! Only cost a few bucks and makes it so much easier


----------



## imgg

pjhm said:


> Andrienne came off as kind of a shrew to her spouse and that coupled with complaining shamelessly about LVP not scheduling Pandora's party at her hotel, turned off a lot of viewers. So little interest in buying her products- I checked them out however, and they were modestly priced, but just didn't take off.



I think the biggest difference is LVP had an established, successful business prior to the show.  The other ladies created businesses (or tried) because of the show.  Sometimes businesses take off due to luck, but most of them its due to hard work and making smart decisions on a daily basis.


----------



## Sassys

pjhm said:


> Andrienne came off as kind of a shrew to her spouse and that coupled with complaining shamelessly about LVP not scheduling Pandora's party at her hotel, turned off a lot of viewers. So little interest in buying her products- I checked them out however, and they were modestly priced, but just didn't take off.



I also think many of us watch the housewives series (especially BH), for the glitz and glamour. From day one Lisa brought the the glitz and glamour, and Adrienne did not (just not who she is). So I think many of us, just flocked to Lisa more and what she was selling.


----------



## Bagisa

I don't think Adrienne's style appealed to many women,at least those in America. She was always a bit tacky (remember those pink glittery hair extensions?) and overly bedazzled. Maybe she should've marketed to the pageant crowd.


----------



## AECornell

Adrienne was tacky and honestly I thought she was a moron.


----------



## twin-fun

The fact that they agreed to be on these shows makes them _all _tacky AF.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, Yo is selling her condo to move to NYC.  if she ends up on RHNYC I'll just scream!


----------



## andral5

imgg said:


> I think the biggest difference is LVP had an established, successful business prior to the show.  The other ladies created businesses (or tried) because of the show.  Sometimes businesses take off due to luck, but most of them its due to hard work and making smart decisions on a daily basis.


Adrienne's family have had their businesses for quite a while. Certainly way before the show. I liked her even though she was continuously bickering with Paul.


----------



## imgg

andral5 said:


> Adrienne's family have had their businesses for quite a while. Certainly way before the show. I liked her even though she was continuously bickering with Paul.


I know, it was a family business created by their father.   Much different to inherit a business than create one.  I think they gave her a title, but it was the Maloof Brothers that actually ran the business.  Not too well either, especially with the Kings.


----------



## Sassys

Shocked they flew commercial to Mexico.


----------



## horse17

OMG..Camilles face?


----------



## simone72

Lisa Rinna puts her foot in her mouth again shocking lol how can  she say she confided in Eden when she's on a TV show and everything you say is recorded ??


----------



## sgj99

Bagisa said:


> I don't think Adrienne's style appealed to many women,at least those in America. She was always a bit tacky (remember those pink glittery hair extensions?) and overly bedazzled. Maybe she should've marketed to the pageant crowd.





AECornell said:


> Adrienne was tacky and honestly I thought she was a moron.



yes, Adrienne didn't have any style really.    and of course, don't forget the hair tinsel.


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> OMG..Camilles face?



i noticed it too!  she looked horrible.  she must stop with the procedures.


----------



## purseinsanity

horse17 said:


> OMG..Camilles face?


OMG what did she do?!!?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yet another episode focusing on Kim's alcohol and addiction problems - sick of this.

Scenery and house in Mexico was beautiful even if it was a mini commercial for Mauricio's business.


----------



## slang

Meh, I don't care if Mauricio gets to show off his properties, the 2 houses we've seen have been some of the best eye candy this season
No one seems to complain when Lisa shows off her restaurants, heck didn't we spend one season watching them build Pump. If your not on a reality show to get exposure for your business I don't know why else you'd do it


----------



## horse17

purseinsanity said:


> OMG what did she do?!!?


I don't know, but she looked scary


----------



## Sassys

I am surprised Big Kathy allowed Kyle to marry Mauricio; knowing that he was broke when she met him and when they first got married.


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> Meh, I don't care if Mauricio gets to show off his properties, the 2 houses we've seen have been some of the best eye candy this season
> No one seems to complain when Lisa shows off her restaurants, heck didn't we spend one season watching them build Pump. If your not on a reality show to get exposure for your business I don't know why else you'd do it


I agree...I would much rather see the gals vacationing at one of his properties than watch Kim or Eden


----------



## horse17

I wonder how Kyle's store is doing?...we haven't heard about it much this season, as she seesm to be focusing on her other ventures..


----------



## imgg

Sassys said:


> I am surprised Big Kathy allowed Kyle to marry Mauricio; knowing that he was broke when she met him and when they first got married.


Maurico hit the jackpot marrying Kyle, mainly for all the connections.


----------



## Nahreen

horse17 said:


> I wonder how Kyle's store is doing?...we haven't heard about it much this season, as she seesm to be focusing on her other ventures..



Didn't we see her opening or planning on opening a new store in NY in one of the first episodes of this season? I think I remember her and Lisa R and Lisas girls in NY.


----------



## Sassys

Nahreen said:


> Didn't we see her opening or planning on opening a new store in NY in one of the first episodes of this season? I think I remember her and Lisa R and Lisas girls in NY.



We did indeed and she was at her store last night.


----------



## Nahreen

Sassys said:


> We did indeed and she was at her store last night.



Thanks, have yet to catch up on the past episodes.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Nahreen said:


> Didn't we see her opening or planning on opening a new store in NY in one of the first episodes of this season? I think I remember her and Lisa R and Lisas girls in NY.


Wasn't in the Hamptons?   I was at the Bev Hills location one day last July and not a customer in there - went to eat next door at Villa Blanca and was also with no customers.


----------



## Sassys

WillstarveforLV said:


> Wasn't in the Hamptons?   I was at the Bev Hills location one day last July and not a customer in there - went to eat next door at Villa Blanca and was also with no customers.



The Hamptons store was featured last season. The first episode this season was her showing the new NYC Upper East Side store.


----------



## Sassys

Nahreen said:


> Thanks, have yet to catch up on the past episodes.



Kyle is not the true "owner" of the store. The company had already been around for years in Florida. Kyle is a vanity owner.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> The Hamptons store was featured last season. The first episode this season was her showing the new NYC Upper East Side store.


yes..that's right..I forgot..


----------



## horse17

WillstarveforLV said:


> Wasn't in the Hamptons?   I was at the Bev Hills location one day last July and not a customer in there - went to eat next door at Villa Blanca and was also with no customers.


funny, I was in the palm beach store last april and same thing...no one in there


----------



## AECornell

I thought Kyle said she opened her store because when she went to Alene Too she loved it so much, she wanted to open a store just like it. I think they partnered.

The Hamptons store was just a pop up.


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> I am surprised Big Kathy allowed Kyle to marry Mauricio; knowing that he was broke when she met him and when they first got married.



Right? It was so cute when Kyle said she was as happy when they were crammed in a tiny apartment as she is now with the big house and fancy vacations.


----------



## slang

Big Kathy left Kyle all her nice jewelry because she felt bad Kyle wouldn't have as nice stuff as her sisters who both had married very wealthy men. Kyle married 2 men who didn't have any money where as Kim married 2 wealthy men.
Funny how life works out, Kyle and Mauricio seem happy 20+ years later, have a beautiful family where the kids seem normal and Mauricio has done very well


----------



## Bagbug

It's another car wreck I can't turn away from.  Eden - It appears she was just told "help the Richard's sisters. watch repeats and we will film you getting the latest intel from Lisa Rinna.  Poor Eden she's not gonna make it to another season in my opinion.  Dorit - She's Kyles friend!  Kyle made friends with Boy George and he introduced her to Dorit.  Andy said well run with Dorit being a friend of Lisa V. PK's English they should know each other their rich! Now I could never be friends with a woman like Dorit.  I could never agree with my husband especially if he was slimy gross me out "panty gate" PK. Dorit might make it another season.  Erika -  She's a guys girl?  I guess? I wouldn't be friends with somebody who claims to be such a free spirit, but is the first one to roll her eyes. Her hanging out with Kyle was smart.  If I remember correctly Kyle casts the show.


----------



## myheartispink

bisousx said:


> Right? It was so cute when Kyle said she was as happy when they were crammed in a tiny apartment as she is now with the big house and fancy vacations.



See I take things Kyle says with a grain of salt! Who knows if they were truly 'broke' back then.


----------



## bisousx

myheartispink said:


> See I take things Kyle says with a grain of salt! Who knows if they were truly 'broke' back then.



Maybe they weren't poor by most of America's standards but I believe her when she says they weren't living large, esp if Mauricio was a young agent and she didn't work after having kids.


----------



## slang

When Kyle met Mauricio I thought he just finished school, he had no career and she was a single Mum and they lived in a one bedroom apartment with her daughter. I think she has said he worked in the clothing business before he even went into the real estate business.


----------



## Bagisa

Kyle's house in Season 1 was very modest by LA standards. I wondered how she and LVP could get along, considering their vast socioeconomic discrepancy.


----------



## Bagbug

Mauricio worked for Kyle's brother in law Hilton.  So I don't think she had ever lived in need only more more more.


----------



## Sassys

Bagisa said:


> Kyle's house in Season 1 was very modest by LA standards. I wondered how she and LVP could get along, considering their vast socioeconomic discrepancy.



Hardly modest


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> Maybe they weren't poor by most of America's standards but I believe her when she says they weren't living large, esp if Mauricio was a young agent and she didn't work after having kids.



I was watching season 1 recently and in the second episode when Kyle and Kim celebrate Easter in Palm Springs; Kyle pays for the groceries with a Black Amex.


----------



## Tropigal3

slang said:


> Big Kathy left Kyle all her nice jewelry because she felt bad Kyle wouldn't have as nice stuff as her sisters who both had married very wealthy men. Kyle married 2 men who didn't have any money where as Kim married 2 wealthy men.
> Funny how life works out, Kyle and Mauricio seem happy 20+ years later, have a beautiful family where the kids seem normal and Mauricio has done very well



Yes, funny how things worked out.  Especially with Kyle having all the niceties and Kim living more modestly.  And it also seems like both Kyle and Mauricio choose the right person to marry.  So difficult to find these days.  



Bagisa said:


> Kyle's house in Season 1 was very modest by LA standards. I wondered how she and LVP could get along, considering their vast socioeconomic discrepancy.



Probably helps that they have so much fun together.  Even after all the drama they've been through they always seem to make up and enjoy each others company.


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't know much about Camille's marriage to Kelsey, except that the divorce was contentious and she has his Emmys from Frasier. For someone who claims to be so at peace with everything (wasn't there a People Magazine spread of her new house with her wearing an evening gown sitting in a rowboat in the middle of the pool?) why does she keep bringing him up? 

Just out of curiosity I Googled Kelsey and Camille and all the search results come up as "Camille says this" "Camille says that".


----------



## caitlin1214

When I was criticizing Eden for making Kim some sort of project, I forgot about Rinna's "Kim's near death" thing. 

What Eden did was still intrusive, but she was going on bad information. She should  have checked before acting on it but I'm still not quite sure how she could have without being intrusive.


----------



## Bagisa

Sassys said:


> Hardly modest
> View attachment 3599768



It's all relative: Kyle's home sold for $2.1M while LVP's home sold for around $20M.


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> I was watching season 1 recently and in the second episode when Kyle and Kim celebrate Easter in Palm Springs; Kyle pays for the groceries with a Black Amex.



Kyle was talking about way back when her/Mauricio first met and there were photos of them in an apartment.. By the time the show aired, I think Mauricio was still working at Hilton & Hyland, he probably was spoonfed wealthy clients by his in laws.. 




Bagisa said:


> It's all relative: Kyle's home sold for $2.1M while LVP's home sold for around $20M.


Yup, $2.1m is considered luxury but is not extravagant, especially when the median home prices in many areas range anywhere from $500-900k. 
When I look at homes in other states, it kinda makes me want to cry.. you can easily custom build a home like Kyle's old one in TX or Georgia for <$500k...


----------



## Creativelyswank

Bagisa said:


> Kyle's house in Season 1 was very modest by LA standards. I wondered how she and LVP could get along, considering their vast socioeconomic discrepancy.



By having all potential friends fill out a financial affidavit I avoid the perils of unevenly yoked friendships. Generally I find it best to limit my friendships to people exactly like me.

*heavy sarcasm


----------



## imgg

Bagisa said:


> Kyle's house in Season 1 was very modest by LA standards. I wondered how she and LVP could get along, considering their vast socioeconomic discrepancy.


Kyle has connections.  LA is all about who you know.


----------



## imgg

While I don't care for Eden she has beautiful bone structure and looks great when she wears her hair back.


----------



## cafecreme15

imgg said:


> While I don't care for Eden she has beautiful bone structure and looks great when she wears her hair back.


I agree! She is beautiful. Although I find her tattoos to be a little distracting - they all seem to be randomly placed on her arms.


----------



## susieserb

cafecreme15 said:


> I agree! She is beautiful. Although I fid her tattoos to be a little distracting - they all seem to be randomly placed on her arms.


True TAT


----------



## DC-Cutie

I crack up every episode when Kyle is whining about leaving her children, she hates it, misses them... yet she's traveling almost every epidsode!  LOL

I will say, their trips this season look FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't even recognize Camille until I heard her voice. That's lot of changes to her face!

I loved the house in Mexico, what a beautiful place to stay. Looks like they are all really enjoying themselves for the first night, but with the arrival of Rinna, things are going to change. Will Eileen support Rinna?


----------



## DC-Cutie

in the previews when Rinna showed up, it was like Scary Island 2.0 when Jill showed up and the look on Ramona's face was the same look Kyle had


----------



## cdtracing

Creativelyswank said:


> By having all potential friends fill out a financial affidavit I avoid the perils of unevenly yoked friendships. Generally I find it best to limit my friendships to people exactly like me.
> 
> *heavy sarcasm


----------



## Vienna

What does everyone think about Dorito? I know people are not fans of Rinna, but I've loved her ever since Melrose Place in the 90's!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vienna said:


> What does everyone think about Dorito? I know people are not fans of Rinna, but I've loved her ever since Melrose Place in the 90's!


I'm fine with Dorit, I just need her to pick an accent and stick to it!


----------



## slang

I noticed Dorit barely had her accent this episode. It's especially weak when it's just her and PK (like that scene in the restaurant with the kids). Which is ironic since being around PK is how she picked up her "accent" in the first place according to her...
She puts it on when she's around other people, its especially thick when she's meeting new people.
Meh, like I've said already in this thread I still like her and her fake accent so far. She seems nice and has good style and not as annoying as Eden who is trying waaaaay too hard!


----------



## rockhollow

I mostly like Dorit.
She did look pretty silly though throughout the entire scene at the restaurant with PK.
Her entering with both the kids in her arms looked so fake - you know someone off camera plunked both the kids in her arms and she walked it.  And we did not see her putting them down either - another off camera shot, I'm sure her nannies leapt in and got him seated. 
Once seated and the camera was back on, the little boy looked at them both like strangers. I think the only person he recognized was his sister and maybe a nanny lurking in the background off camera.

I do like that it seems like she's learned her lesson about rumours and is wisely staying away from them the last couple of episodes.
I saw an interview with Kyle on a morning show and she was saying that her and Dorit have become great friends.

I agree with others - Rinna sure got the 'Zarin in the Caribbean' look when she arrives in Mexico- LOL!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> I am surprised Big Kathy allowed Kyle to marry Mauricio; knowing that he was broke when she met him and when they first got married.


Maybe his family is rich?


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> in the previews when Rinna showed up, it was like Scary Island 2.0 when Jill showed up and the look on Ramona's face was the same look Kyle had



I thought this exact thing!!


----------



## swags

I would love to go shopping in Lisa Vanderpumps closet. The purses!
I didn't think I'd like Dorit but now I think she's okay. Eden came it too strong. I thought she said she wasn't close to her sister when she died because of her addiction. So she wants to make up for it by bombarding Kim and Kyle? I don't really buy it. I'd rather talk about her father and show hair pics than hear about another season of Kim's sobriety.
Okay, I don't mean for this to sound mean, but I don't see Lisa Rs daughter in the same category as Gigi Hadid. Delilah is pretty and skinny but I just don't see her as a model.


----------



## Longchamp

I used to enjoy Rinna, but she's on something. I don't watch the show on regular basis, noticed it on her IG posts and stories.
she is really pushing her daughters who are pretty but seem more suited for catalogs than runway modeling.

I saw Yoyo sold LA property and headed to NYC. Would depend if Bethenny is okay with her on the show.


----------



## Tropigal3

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe his family is rich?


Well apparently his father is no slouch.  He had a textile & garment manufacturing business which was one of the largest cotton importers in the US.  His mom was a psychologist, tv and radio personality in Mexico.  So Mauricio probably already had the go getter gene.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Kind off topic but...

I was eating at Lady M in LA and was staring out the window, saw Lisa Vanderpump sitting in the back of a Cadillac with the window rolled down. I got super excited and waved from inside the store and surprisingly she saw me! She hesitated for a bit, then waved back, and pulled Harrison to the window to wave as well! It was my quick 30 second encounter with her haha


----------



## rockhollow

glamourdoll. said:


> Kind off topic but...
> 
> I was eating at Lady M in LA and was staring out the window, saw Lisa Vanderpump sitting in the back of a Cadillac with the window rolled down. I got super excited and waved from inside the store and surprisingly she saw me! She hesitated for a bit, then waved back, and pulled Harrison to the window to wave as well! It was my quick 30 second encounter with her haha


 
Very exciting - we only get to see her on the TV.


----------



## Sassys

Rinna is crying because she knows she said it and it's on film!


----------



## cafecreme15

Am I the only one who could not stop staring at Dorit's behind in that white jumpsuit at the Agency party?


----------



## chowlover2

Beverly Sassoon is still gorgeous!


----------



## horse17

Kyle cracks me up..she's such a nervous nelly..always fussing with her hair, her dress, her top, her pants....lol..


----------



## simone72

Omg Rinna how are you going to get yourself out of this one !? Lol [emoji23]


----------



## horse17

OMG..PK, please stay in London...where you are covered up......eewwww


----------



## simone72

Just when I thought it couldn't get any more awkward here goes Rinna dancing on the table to Painkiller ( Erikas song ) crazy [emoji12]


----------



## horse17

simone72 said:


> Just when I thought it couldn't get any more awkward here goes Rinna dancing on the table to Painkiller ( Erikas song ) crazy [emoji12]


She's nuts....passive/aggressive loon


----------



## chowlover2

horse17 said:


> She's nuts....passive/aggressive loon


She sure is, with a poor memory to boot. Can't wait for the reunion where they play her saying " Kim is at death's door," 

I used to like her, but after 2 seasons on RHoBH I am done with her.


----------



## horse17

^ exactly!...one minute she's crying and wants to go home and the next day she's o the boat making snarky comments


----------



## horse17

I did love Rinnas coverup when she was in her room.Im trying to find one online...


----------



## ExBagHag

chowlover2 said:


> She sure is, with a poor memory to boot. Can't wait for the reunion where they play her saying " Kim is at death's door,"
> 
> I used to like her, but after 2 seasons on RHoBH I am done with her.



Totally agree.  When Rinna first appeared I thought she was a breath of fresh air.  Now I find her so annoying in a try hard Kelly Ripa kinda way.  

I hate the way she always does the knee slap, turn head to the side laugh at her own jokes. 

And don't get me started on Eden.  Her emotional maturity seems stunted and she's just plain weird with tragic tattoos.  Her mother however, is gorgeous.


----------



## caitlin1214

Eileen said it was interesting how *Lisa *immediately jumped on the someone (Rinna) is lying bandwagon. To me, it's interesting how hung up Eileen is with *Lisa *and her ulterior motives. 


I love seeing *Lisa *and Kyle have fun together. I loved the Spanish at breakfast and the wife swapping/huge knickers talk on the bus.

After Dorit jumped off the yacht I half expected her to surface and yell out the color of the new Birkin she was getting ("Blue, please!").


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Can't believe we are still dragging out the Kim sobriety story line. I know Kyle doesn't particularly like Eden but can't help but wonder if producers decision to deliberately not invite Eden to drag out this who said what to whom and when for yet another episode.  From the previews it looks like the Kim sobriety line is going to play out the entire season.  And the previews seem show Kyle telling her sister Kim the conversation Eden/Rinna had.  Why on earth would she do that if she truly believes Kim is in good place and this is just malicious gossip? She knows this is just going to rile Kim up.
So over this story line.  If they drop it I won't be back for next season.
I did enjoy the views and the house in Mexico and the lighter moments.  
Really wish Rinna, Eileen and Eden would go along with Kim's guest appearances.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> Beverly Sassoon is still gorgeous!


Think she would have made a better choice then her daughter Eden.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just a note of interest for Canadian viewers - I thought I saw an promo last night for a RH of Toronto? Was I hallucinating!?


----------



## xsimplicity

CanuckBagLover said:


> Just a note of interest for Canadian viewers - I thought I saw an promo last night for a RH of Toronto? Was I hallucinating!?



Nope it's premiering on March 7th


----------



## CanuckBagLover

xsimplicity said:


> Nope it's premiering on March 7th


Thanks!  I'll be watching but I hope it doesn't turn into the disaster that RH of Vancouver became.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ahhhh I would LOVE to watch RHOT so if anyone knows where I can watch online, please share.


----------



## lelgin

Amazon carries the episodes the day after they air. You can purchase in SD for $1.99 each episode.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Was Rinna crying, with no tears dropping?


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> Kyle cracks me up..she's such a nervous nelly..always fussing with her hair, her dress, her top, her pants....lol..


and licking her lips like a lizard


----------



## slang

I don't know who annoyes me more - Eden or PK! Both seem so fake and are trying so hard 
I read an interview where Eden said this is her 3rd shot at a reality show so I guess she's trying hard to make an impression. She seems obsessed with Kim and Kyle and then not being nice to her?? It's just weird


----------



## cafecreme15

I absolutely cracked up at the Dorit jumping off the boat/Birkin scene. That would have gotten me in the water as well! Even my boyfriend, who normally can't stand to watch this show, appreciated that one.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cafecreme15 said:


> I absolutely cracked up at the Dorit jumping off the boat/Birkin scene. That would have gotten me in the water as well! Even my boyfriend, who normally can't stand to watch this show, appreciated that one.


all the tPF ladies could appreciate that scene.  But then when she lifted the Birkin, it looked crumpled


----------



## cafecreme15

I remember a while ago there was a dispute on this thread about the type of relationship Erika has with her son. She revealed on WWHL last night that he actually lives with her in her home with Tom, and that he doesn't want to be on camera because he is a police officer who works in the streets.


----------



## slang

CanuckBagLover said:


> Thanks!  I'll be watching but I hope it doesn't turn into the disaster that RH of Vancouver became.



Oh you know it's going to be a mess! and yet I can't wait lol


----------



## slang

cafecreme15 said:


> I remember a while ago there was a dispute on this thread about the type of relationship Erika has with her son. She revealed on WWHL last night that he actually lives with her in her home with Tom, and that he doesn't want to be on camera because he is a police officer who works in the streets.



That's good to know, thanks for posting!


----------



## Tropigal3

slang said:


> Oh you know it's going to be a mess! and yet I can't wait lol


Yep, that's the whole reason most people watch it, we'd be bored otherwise.  Hard to keep your eye off a train wreck!



chowlover2 said:


> Beverly Sassoon is still gorgeous!


My own thought was "Man I'd love to look that great at that age."


----------



## bisousx

cafecreme15 said:


> I remember a while ago there was a dispute on this thread about the type of relationship Erika has with her son. She revealed on WWHL last night that he actually lives with her in her home with Tom, and that he doesn't want to be on camera because he is a police officer who works in the streets.



A lot of people were hoping she had abandoned her son and had a terrible relationship with him.


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Thanks!  I'll be watching but I hope it doesn't turn into the disaster that RH of Vancouver became.


I read their bios and still can not tell most of them apart. I'll watch the first few episodes anyway, to see how it goes.


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Think she would have made a better choice then her daughter Eden.


Agree -- Beverly Sassoon may have been a better choice, but I can't help thinking she would go the Linda Thompson route, with only saying positive things about everything and living in her own little bubble. I'd like to see her in a few more scenes though, she does seem to have more to offer than her daughter.



DC-Cutie said:


> Was Rinna crying, with no tears dropping?


I thought she was truly upset and I did see tears of frustration, but her face cannot move, even a little bit, and it is really freaky to see.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Jayne1 said:


> I thought she was truly upset and I did see tears of frustration, but her face cannot move, even a little bit, and it is really freaky to see.



She seemed genuinely upset to me too and I thought I saw tears, but I could be wrong. I like Lisa R but she was way out of line saying those things about Kim. I hope she learned her lesson this time. She needs to keep Kim's name out of her mouth!


----------



## coconutsboston

chowlover2 said:


> Beverly Sassoon is still gorgeous!



I dropped in just to say that! She looks amazing.


----------



## GoGlam

Kyle doesn't seem too comfortable in her own skin.  I think she's gotten a little better, but you can tell that she really needs to make an effort with what she's wearing, her posture, etc.


----------



## susieserb

Haven't read comments but WHEW that green dress on Lisa Rinna..YEOW she was smoking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Are Dorit's boobs real or fake?


----------



## susieserb

GoGlam said:


> Are Dorit's boobs real or fake?


I dunno??? I kept starring at Kyle's?


----------



## susieserb

So Eden's mom...cool gray hair. Gorgeous WOACA. (woman of a certain age)~


----------



## rockhollow

It would have played out so much better if Rinna would have admitted to saying those things and then apologized. You could tell by the way she was squirming that she knew she's said it, but just couldn't think of a way out.
That's one of the best things about Rinna is owning what she says wether it's appropriate or not.
But that wouldn't be what Bravo wants. It will be great fodder for the reunion, as by then the women will have seen all the clips.

It's never very pretty watching any of the housewife cry - those overdone faces just don't look right when crying. Rinna looked quite scary. She really must have been desperate to get out of the situation to try crying.
She was really lucky that Eileen was feeling poorly and had to leave, giving Rinna a chance to get away.
If Vanderpump had her way, there would have been a bit more bashing of Rinna that night.
Vanderpump isn't finished with Rinna yet. 


Beverly Sassoon was beautiful and had good advice for the daughter.


----------



## chowlover2

susieserb said:


> So Eden's mom...cool gray hair. Gorgeous WOACA. (woman of a certain age)~


I Googled, Beverly is 72. She still looks fab!


----------



## purseinsanity

cafecreme15 said:


> Am I the only one who could not stop staring at Dorit's behind in that white jumpsuit at the Agency party?


Lol!  I couldn't stop staring at Kyle's in the blue crocheted long skirt.  It made her butt look droopy!


----------



## ck2802

horse17 said:


> I did love Rinnas coverup when she was in her room.Im trying to find one online...


Here it is & it's on sale too!

http://m.6pm.com/p/vitamin-a-swimwe...=rewardStyle&splash=none&utm_medium=affiliate


----------



## susieserb

ck2802 said:


> Here it is & it's on sale too!
> 
> http://m.6pm.com/p/vitamin-a-swimwe...=rewardStyle&splash=none&utm_medium=affiliate[/QUO
> LR could wear a cover up on sale from Walmart and still look crazy good?


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> Kyle doesn't seem too comfortable in her own skin.  I think she's gotten a little better, but you can tell that she really needs to make an effort with what she's wearing, her posture, etc.


Yes!...she never has been....I think she feels insecure about her body..it's obvious IMO...I think she looks great and I'm sure IRL, she looks even better..but compared to most of the woman in BH, she has a different body type...didn't she have some kind of procedure to remove fat, or something?


----------



## GoGlam

Is no one going to talk about Rinna spreading her legs several times in front of a few husbands in broad daylight?  I'm all for having fun... but I'm not sure that includes what Rinna is offering.


----------



## kemilia

horse17 said:


> Yes!...she never has been....I think she feels insecure about her body..it's obvious IMO...I think she looks great and I'm sure IRL, she looks even better..but compared to most of the woman in BH, she has a different body type...didn't she have some kind of procedure to remove fat, or something?


And she's always stroking her hair, I think it is like her comfort blanket, though she is unaware of what she is doing. She is really very attractive and luckily not in the plastic BH way. Her boobs looked good in that red dress.


----------



## rockhollow

GoGlam said:


> Is no one going to talk about Rinna spreading her legs several times in front of a few husbands in broad daylight?  I'm all for having fun... but I'm not sure that includes what Rinna is offering.



Again, I kind of like Rinna, but that table dance was really too much, i agree.
Rinna knew she had said those things about Kim, and that everyone now knew, so she was willing to do anything to get the heat off her talk of Kim, even if that included that dance on the table.
Even some of the men looked shocked.
I was also surprised by Kyle's comments about the dance.


----------



## simone72

GoGlam said:


> Is no one going to talk about Rinna spreading her legs several times in front of a few husbands in broad daylight?  I'm all for having fun... but I'm not sure that includes what Rinna is offering.



Yes yes !! Her butt was facing PK for goodness sake lol !! How inappropriate and then after saying zero f's given well they are going to rip her apart In The reunion that's for sure [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## guccimamma

i was really happy to see beverly sassoon,  i don't even know how i remember her....i guess they were just so famous in the 70s when i was little.

she looks really beautiful,  in an age appropriate way.


----------



## guccimamma

kyle didn't get up on the table and do the splits/helicopter hair thing that she always does....

good for her.


----------



## kemilia

simone72 said:


> Yes yes !! Her butt was facing PK for goodness sake lol !! How inappropriate and then after saying zero f's given well they are going to rip her apart In The reunion that's for sure [emoji23][emoji23]


I am so ready for the reunion, they are gonna fry Rinna!


----------



## TC1

You could tell she damn well knew she said those things to Eden. The Hmmmm, I don't recall is such BS. Erica even knew when she was begging her to come clean. They must have played the clip 4 times to show us at home that it was word for word what she said so she couldn't even pretend those weren't her EXACT words. Agree she'll be under the bus at the reunion, right where Eden put her.


----------



## jess236

I actually believe that she didn't remember saying those things about Kim.  But she is realizing that she probably did say it, but doesn't really remember it.  I don't think she took the conversation with Eden that seriously so she probably forgot exactly what she said.


----------



## lucywife

kemilia said:


> I am so ready for the reunion, they are gonna fry Rinna!


 it's time to "own it", Rinna. When she's "being honest", she dishes out some private information, which has absolutely nothing to do with her, could be damaging, and based on rumors. A typical sociopath' s attention w*orish behavior. I really hope this one is her last season.


----------



## Tivo

kemilia said:


> I am so ready for the reunion, they are gonna fry Rinna!


Finally!


----------



## guccimamma

i know that look, i have teenagers...she lied, she's (going to be) caught....but she's sticking to the story.


----------



## Tivo

I'm also over Eileen. She's so stiff and boring. Constantly clutching her pearls and rehashing the same **** over and over.

I've seen through Rinna's crap since her "hidden hand" in the Brandi Glanville/Kim stuff.
She's a sneaky one. But there is no rock to slither under this time. And I love it.


----------



## andral5

jess236 said:


> I actually believe that she didn't remember saying those things about Kim.  But she is realizing that she probably did say it, but doesn't really remember it.  I don't think she took the conversation with Eden that seriously so she probably forgot exactly what she said.



Are these ladies under all kind of influences? Dorit didn't remember either what she told Rinna at her dinner party. Smh.


----------



## simone72

andral5 said:


> Are these ladies under all kind of influences? Dorit didn't remember either what she told Rinna at her dinner party. Smh.



Haha it's called selective memory [emoji12]


----------



## jess236

andral5 said:


> Are these ladies under all kind of influences? Dorit didn't remember either what she told Rinna at her dinner party. Smh.


I think Rinna sometimes just talks without paying attention to what she is saying.  I don't think she remembered that particular statement the moment she was told what the problem was...maybe later she realized that it was possible. But Dorit did remember and was just being difficult....and she got away with it.


----------



## Sassys

andral5 said:


> Are these ladies under all kind of influences? Dorit didn't remember either what she told Rinna at her dinner party. Smh.



They are not drunk, it's called I'm busted and can't be an adult an own my sh$t, so I'll lie and say I don't remember.


----------



## acrowcounted

Sassys said:


> They are not drunk, it's called I'm busted and can't be an adult an own my sh$t, so I'll lie and say I don't remember.


But I mean...it's all on tape! How can they be so dumb? I understand this may work for normal people but when your job is to record every minute of your interactions with these people...how can you think this is a good strategy?! (Rhetorical questions for Rinna, obviously )


----------



## purseinsanity

GoGlam said:


> Is no one going to talk about Rinna spreading her legs several times in front of a few husbands in broad daylight?  I'm all for having fun... but I'm not sure that includes what Rinna is offering.


That was uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## susieserb

Go and Purse.... alcohol + feeling TOO COMFORTABLE in front of the camera=poor behavior.  Past reality show characters (and they are characters) say you forget about the camera because it becomes such a normal faction of your life..

I actually buy into this but we the public, unless we walk a mile in reality TV's shoes, can't fully comprehend this crazy world..


----------



## coconutsboston

purseinsanity said:


> That was uncomfortable to watch.



+1. I just wanted it to end as soon as possible.


----------



## lucywife

coconutsboston said:


> +1. I just wanted it to end as soon as possible.


 me too. She is nasty. 
I remember prudish comments she made when she saw Erika's video. The difference is, Erika didn't spread in front of her "friends" husbands.


----------



## green.bee

I cannot stand Rhinna, she is a snake, ugly inside and out.


----------



## cafecreme15

Couldn't help but see flashbacks on my head of NeNe saying to Kim on RHOA "close your legs to married men!!" when Rinna was up on that table.


----------



## cjy

guccimamma said:


> i was really happy to see beverly sassoon,  i don't even know how i remember her....i guess they were just so famous in the 70s when i was little.
> 
> she looks really beautiful,  in an age appropriate way.


I agree, she looked beautiful.


----------



## guccimamma

cjy said:


> I agree, she looked beautiful.



i loved the smell of that shampoo.  a couple years ago i saw they brought it back, so i bought a bottle...but it just didn't smell the same to me.

70s memories of a dorothy hammil haircut and those ads.....if you don't look good, we don't look good.


----------



## rockhollow

Didn't we use to see Beverly on some of the hair commercial standing next to Vidal, with of course, beautiful hair?

And I wanted to have a Dorthy Hamill haircut!


----------



## pjhm

rockhollow said:


> Didn't we use to see Beverly on some of the hair commercial standing next to Vidal, with of course, beautiful hair?
> 
> And I wanted to have a Dorthy Hamill haircut!



Yes we did see them both Beverly and Vidal in commercials! I remember her ears because they stuck out and see didn't care ( I had plastic surgery on mine when I was 9 years old!)


----------



## GoGlam

Did anyone catch Erica on WWHL? Sounds like she's been trying to overcome being a cold fish... except she went to the extreme.  She was TOO much and super sexual and just all over the place.  Even Andy looked like he wanted to tell her to just STOP.


----------



## pjhm

GoGlam said:


> Did anyone catch Erica on WWHL? Sounds like she's been trying to overcome being a cold fish... except she went to the extreme.  She was TOO much and super sexual and just all over the place.  Even Andy looked like he wanted to tell her to just STOP.


Yes, I agree with you, she overdid it a bit. I like her subdued persona better. She also interrupted the guy sitting next to her way too much. She wanted to answer all the questions whether or not they were directed to her!


----------



## Sassys

acrowcounted said:


> But I mean...it's all on tape! How can they be so dumb? I understand this may work for normal people but when your job is to record every minute of your interactions with these people...how can you think this is a good strategy?! (Rhetorical questions for Rinna, obviously )



I think Dorit is not use to the camera and hasn't learned how to filter herself with what she says on camera. She hasn't learned how to hide things from the camera yet. Yes, it's easy to hide big things (excessive drinking, drug use or family secrets). Rinna is just plain dumb and is an actress who will just stammer her way out of it at the Reunion. She will definitely say, it was taken out of context or she didn't mean it the way it was taken by the viewers.


----------



## caitlin1214

I've said this before and it bears repeating after Rinna's shenanigans, but if I were married, I'd like to have the kind of marriage where someone could rub their boobs in his face and I wouldn't be worried. (That said, for the sake of common courtesy people shouldn't rub their boobs in someone's husband's face.) 

Rinna shouldn't have been doing that in front of the husbands. (If it was just a girls and Rinna hadn't just Pulled a Rinna at Kyle's party, it might have been a bit funny.)


----------



## caitlin1214

I have the entire series of 3rd Rock from the Sun on DVD and in season 3 they aired a two part episode after the Super Bowl.

In the episode, Cindy Crawford and other models guest starred as Venusian aliens planning to take over the Earth. They made a beer commercial and planned to air it during the Super Bowl. 
Each model had a code name that was a brand of shampoo: the commander was Prell, two of the minions were Pert and Pert Plus, Sally (when she infiltrated the Venusians) was given the name Paul Mitchell, I remember hearing one of them being called Pantene. 

I could have sworn one of of their code names was Sassoon.


----------



## pjhm

purseinsanity said:


> That was uncomfortable to watch.


This is the curse of actresses, she will do anything to be in the spotlight.


----------



## Nahreen

I so wish they had not let Kim back this season. She is not a nice person and has shown it througout the seasons. I remember her hiding Brandies crutches, calling Ken an old man etc. I don't understand how LVP can protect Kim and Kyle after Puerto Rico when they all ganged up on her.


----------



## Nahreen

I forgot to say Kim said nasty things about Harry Hamlin when they were in Paris. No wonder Lisa R hates Kim.


----------



## swags

I don't know why a non housewife is getting such a storyline this season! Lets not forget, it was Kyle who outed her as an alcoholic in the first place. Eden is following the housewife format of repeating gossip. I'm sure Rinna wanted to push the gossip envelope with Kim since Kim attacked Harry a couple seasons ago.


----------



## egak

I'm so sick of Lisa R.


----------



## kemilia

guccimamma said:


> i *loved the smell of that shampoo*.  a couple years ago i saw they brought it back, so i bought a bottle...but it just didn't smell the same to me.
> 
> 70s memories of a dorothy hammil haircut and those ads.....if you don't look good, we don't look good.


This! I also hoped the new shampoo had the same fragrance, but no. The old shampoo had sort of an almond scent, loved it.


----------



## kemilia

Nahreen said:


> I so wish they had not let Kim back this season. She is not a nice person and has shown it througout the seasons. *I remember her hiding Brandies crutches*, calling Ken an old man etc. I don't understand how LVP can protect Kim and Kyle after Puerto Rico when they all ganged up on her.


I agree. And I think Kyle was part of the crutch-hiding episode. They had a great time giggling and making themselves look like drunk jerks.

Kyle, imo, is a total enabler. She tries to be strong with Kim and then crumbles a short time later crying " Waah waah waah, she's my sister!" And Kim knows this, and just confidently waits for the crumble.


----------



## LaAgradecida

kemilia said:


> I agree. And I think Kyle was part of the crutch-hiding episode. They had a great time giggling and making themselves look like drunk jerks.
> 
> Kyle, imo, is a total enabler. She tries to be strong with Kim and then crumbles a short time later crying " Waah waah waah, she's my sister!" And Kim knows this, and just confidently waits for the crumble.



I totally agree about Kyle being an enabler!

Remember when Kyle was recounting the story of what Lisa R said and Mauricio was standing nearby?

It was so funny that he chimed in, "You? An enabler? Lisa doesn't know what she's talking about!"

It was so phony, as if production (or Kyle) scripted it for him! [emoji3]


----------



## ExBagHag

This from Daily Mail.  Posted and deleted by Rinna.


----------



## Sassys

How the hell can you accidentally post to Instagram. Give me a break, she did it on purpose. It takes 4 steps to post a pic on Instagram.


----------



## Graw

She has daughters.  Why on earth would she do that?


----------



## TC1

Graw said:


> She has daughters.  Why on earth would she do that?


Why she does everything. For attention.


----------



## zooba

Meh it probably has some deep symbolic meaning. Im nude to save the ferrets., etc. Girl power.

She does look good


----------



## bisbee

Where does it say she "accidentally" posted it?  She posted it on purpose (I saw it yesterday), had second thoughts, and deleted it.


----------



## luckylove

She is ridiculous at this point... so very desperate for attention that it is sad.


----------



## imgg

kemilia said:


> I agree. And I think Kyle was part of the crutch-hiding episode. They had a great time giggling and making themselves look like drunk jerks.
> 
> Kyle, imo, is a total enabler. She tries to be strong with Kim and then crumbles a short time later crying " Waah waah waah, she's my sister!" And Kim knows this, and just confidently waits for the crumble.


I don't have any experience with drugs and alcohol, but I do not see how Kyle is an enabler.  I do not see Kyle pushing drinks or drugs on Kim, that to me is an enabler.  I would imagine Kyle has been through hell and back over her sisters sobriety.  She is not her sisters keeper.  Kim is a grown women and is responsible for her own actions, not Kyle.


----------



## ExBagHag

imgg said:


> I don't have any experience with drugs and alcohol, but I do not see how Kyle is an enabler.  I do not see Kyle pushing drinks or drugs on Kim, that to me is an enabler.  I would imagine Kyle has been through hell and back over her sisters sobriety.  She is not her sisters keeper.  Kim is a grown women and is responsible for her own actions, not Kyle.



I am a drug and alcohol counselor.  At my previous place of employment (inpatient rehab) I was the Family Educator.  Enabling and boundaries were a regular topic. 

When it comes to enabling as it relates to drug and alcohol addiction -- Classic enabling typically looks like:

*calling X's boss to make an excuse about why he/she can't come to work. 

*cleaning up vomit from X getting sick. 

*continuously lending money when you know X has money but spends it on alcohol/drugs or uses money to buy drug of choice. 

*making excuses to friends or family about X's behavior or absences. 

That's a bit of it, but you get the picture.  The key to not enabling an addict is to let them COMPLETELY absorb the consequences of their behavior. 

I don't see Kyle as an enabler but we also don't get the whole picture. Maybe she was in the past.


----------



## GoGlam

ExBagHag said:


> I am a drug and alcohol counselor.  At my previous place of employment (inpatient rehab) I was the Family Educator.  Enabling and boundaries were a regular topic.
> 
> When it comes to enabling as it relates to drug and alcohol addiction -- Classic enabling typically looks like:
> 
> *calling X's boss to make an excuse about why he/she can't come to work.
> 
> *cleaning up vomit from X getting sick.
> 
> *continuously lending money when you know X has money but spends it on alcohol/drugs or uses money to buy drug of choice.
> 
> *making excuses to friends or family about X's behavior or absences.
> 
> That's a bit of it, but you get the picture.  The key to not enabling an addict is to let them COMPLETELY absorb the consequences of their behavior.
> 
> I don't see Kyle as an enabler but we also don't get the whole picture. Maybe she was in the past.



Part of that huge season 1 fight was fueled by Kyle saying she supports Kim financially... it was also clear that she did cover for her a lot and help clean up her messes--even with friends.  Kyle is definitely an enabler but, to me, the line is very blurred between wanting to be supportive to her sibling and allowing Kim to continue doing what she does with little consequences.


----------



## Sassys

bisbee said:


> Where does it say she "accidentally" posted it?  She posted it on purpose (I saw it yesterday), had second thoughts, and deleted it.



Why delete it? She took the pic to post it for a reason. Like I said, it takes 4 steps to post something on Instagram. She knew what she was doing and she knows once you post it, it's on people's time line and deleting it means nothing.


----------



## junqueprincess

Sassys said:


> Why delete it? She took the pic to post it for a reason. Like I said, it takes 4 steps to post something on Instagram. She knew what she was doing and she knows once you post it, it's on people's time line and deleting it means nothing.



Did she pixelate it too, seems like posting it was her intention... she is a strange chick and I find her consistently mentally all over the place.


----------



## TC1

TMZ reported that she reposted it with #zerofucksgiven  and tagged Playboy. Supposedly to celebrate them posting nude pics again.


----------



## simone72

Lisa Rinna can't get enough attention she's constantly in a mid life crisis I don't know how Harry puts up with her


----------



## pursegrl12

how embarrassing for her daughters


----------



## guccimamma

kyle shouldn't be held accountable for kim all the time...all they want to do is talk about kim.  i feel bad for kyle, she's constantly having to hear other people talk about her sister and her sobriety.


----------



## AECornell

^^ I'm still on last season but I totally agree. Katherine bringing it up at her house and not backing off when Kyle was visibly uncomfortable made me feel bad for her. It might be "public knowledge/info" but it doesn't mean it needs to be discussed. This was right after her arrest and public drunkenness.


----------



## Tivo

GoGlam said:


> Part of that huge season 1 fight was fueled by Kyle saying she supports Kim financially... it was also clear that she did cover for her a lot and help clean up her messes--even with friends.  Kyle is definitely an enabler but, to me, the line is very blurred between wanting to be supportive to her sibling and allowing Kim to continue doing what she does with little consequences.


Not to mention Kim has children. It probably harder to draw lines when Kyle's nieces are affected.


----------



## GoGlam

guccimamma said:


> kyle shouldn't be held accountable for kim all the time...all they want to do is talk about kim.  i feel bad for kyle, she's constantly having to hear other people talk about her sister and her sobriety.



She definitely shouldn't... but so long as Kim signs up to appear on the show, or show up at something that's being filmed, Kyle will be constantly pestered by others about Kim and her actions.


----------



## legaldiva

I am totally being played by the Bravo edit, and I cannot get enough.  My pendulum has totally swung, and I am back to Team Erika.  She is really direct, and I respect that about her.  I take back all the naughty critical stuff I said about her earlier in the season ... like I said, I'm being played by the Bravo edit.
Which brings me to this Lisa Rinna nonsense.  I guess I am totally confused.  We get the benefit of instant replay, which I adore ... but it's not totally fair.  I find it hard to believe she doesn't remember making those heavy statements to Eden, which motivated Eden to get all involved with Kyle/Kim's dynamic (so much for a sober, boundary respecting woman--but whatever) ... yet I wish I knew the context for their relationship.  It was a conversation of less than a couple of minutes.  Is it possible she doesn't remember given all the other contacts & convos she has had with Eden?  I guess.  Is it plausible given the intensity of what she said about enabling/being on the verge of death, etc?  I don't know. 
LVP and Kyle just rub me the wrong way.  I can't put my finger on it, and I used to be the biggest LVP fan.  I think it's her belt buckles.  why all the extra large Western 80s belt buckles, LVP?  I am trying to like you, yet you continue to make choices with your look that cause me serious concern for your overall judgment when you show up at the airport with your oversize western belt buckle atop a flowing lace inset midi skirt and a strange hat.
And Kyle--you are THE hostess no matter what you think about LR.  LR's bad behavior is one thing; your response to it made you look bad all on your own even when you are technically "right."


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> kyle shouldn't be held accountable for kim all the time...all they want to do is talk about kim.  i feel bad for kyle, she's constantly having to hear other people talk about her sister and her sobriety.


she shouldn't be held accountable for Kim at ANY time!  Kim is a grown woman, making grown woman decisions.  Kyle needs to say "if you want to talk ABOUT Kim, go talk TO Kim.  Period.  I'm not the one!"


----------



## caitlin1214

ExBagHag said:


> I am a drug and alcohol counselor.  At my previous place of employment (inpatient rehab) I was the Family Educator.  Enabling and boundaries were a regular topic.
> 
> When it comes to enabling as it relates to drug and alcohol addiction -- Classic enabling typically looks like:
> 
> *calling X's boss to make an excuse about why he/she can't come to work.
> 
> *cleaning up vomit from X getting sick.
> 
> *continuously lending money when you know X has money but spends it on alcohol/drugs or uses money to buy drug of choice.
> 
> *making excuses to friends or family about X's behavior or absences.
> 
> That's a bit of it, but you get the picture.  The key to not enabling an addict is to let them COMPLETELY absorb the consequences of their behavior.
> 
> I don't see Kyle as an enabler but we also don't get the whole picture. Maybe she was in the past.


Yes to all of this. 

To add, I watch Intervention, and I've seen people (enablers):

Drive addicts to where they can procure their drug(s) of choice. (In a recent episode I've seen, an alcoholic has been drinking for so long, it already started to negatively affect her health - she was thisclose to getting cirrhosis. To convince her to go to the doctor to check out blood in her urine, her mother got her a beer. Because she wouldn't go to the hospital without first having one.)

Buying/making them food. (At a pre-intervention, the counselor called out the family member for doing that. The reasoning was if the addict doesn't have to worry about food, there's more of a chance that the money they do have will go towards their drugs.)

Making their rent/car/cell phone payments. (At the intervention, when the family gives their bottom line, "If you don't accept treatment today, I will ..." those things are the first to go. That, or the addict's ex will fight for sole custody of the children.)

Granted, Kim and Kyle's situation is different than those of the people featured on Intervention, but I don't see Kyle doing anything I or ExBagHag mentioned. 

If Kyle is guilty of anything, it's not wanting to talk about Kim, which is understandable. If someone is not a friend or a family member and I did not invite the conversation, I don't want to talk about something at length, either.


----------



## guccimamma

when, i think of an enabler...i think of those shows with the 600 pound people, who sit in bed and ask for food all day.

don't give them the damn food.


----------



## Sassys

So, let me get this straight. Eden is not allowed to talk about Rinna behind her back; but Rinna can go talk about Kim and Kyle behind their backs and lie about it. I would kill to be at that reunion and go IN on Rinna.


----------



## slang

Gosh those Richards sisters have great skin. Kim has never looked better when she meets Kyle for shopping. I don't know if it's the light in that store but they are both glowing.
I'm over the "is Kim still drinking" storyline, but I'd love a "what skin care does Kyle use" storyline


----------



## cafecreme15

Really? Someone else couldn't drive to the soup kitchen in a car that wasn't a rose gold Bentley? Kyle was right - pulling up in that thing was just embarrassing and so tone deaf.


----------



## jiffer

What is up with Kyles eyes during her interviews. It looks like she has something in the inside corner of each eye. It looks weird.


----------



## Sassys

You're volunteering to help, yet you're making faces and acting like you are above it. SMH, so rude.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sassys said:


> You're volunteering to help, yet you're making faces and acting like you are above it. SMH, so rude.


Erika seems to be the only down to earth one there who is actually trying and not putting up a fuss.


----------



## Sassys

cafecreme15 said:


> Really? Someone else couldn't drive to the soup kitchen in a car that wasn't a rose gold Bentley? Kyle was right - pulling up in that thing was just embarrassing and so tone deaf.



And, Dorit strolls in with a Chanel bag. So she couldn't borrow one of the nannie's car? She has 4 nannies and multiple housekeepers; no one thought to ask if we can borrow your car for a few hours while you work. Or they thought they were to good for their cars.


----------



## Sassys

Tom, doesn't kiss his wife when he greets her?


----------



## cafecreme15

Sassys said:


> Tom, doesn't kiss his wife when he greets her?


I thought the same thing. I try hard not to judge other people's relationships because they are so personal and of course we only see what they choose to show, but they seem a lot more like father-daughter than husband-wife to me.


----------



## slang

I don't want to judge or make assumptions about other people's relationships, but geez did Erika and Tom's hug at the end of their lunch look like someone hugging their grandad


----------



## simone72

So weird that lunch meeting between Erika and her husband it seemed like two business acquaintances having lunch


----------



## DC-Cutie

My parents don't hug and kiss, after 47 years I guess they don't need that to prove much...


----------



## simone72

Lisa Rinna receiving a humanitarian award? Who knew she had that caring side towards others !


----------



## slang

Was Eileen even in this episode? Camille made an appearance but no Eileen and I didn't even miss her


----------



## cafecreme15

You've got to be kidding me...this Kim addiction storyline is being drawn out for YET ANOTHER episode?? Ugh


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's draining. 

The most interesting part of this episode was seeing Pandora's new home


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> It's draining.
> 
> The most interesting part of this episode was seeing Pandora's new home



Wasn't that her old home that we saw Lisa give her 2 seasons ago in flashbacks or maybe I missed something


----------



## ExBagHag

Kim appears sober -- seems much more engaged and alert (although still awkward af). 

Eden is a strange bird.  Oddly child-like.  It is often said that emotional growth is stunted when someone becomes chemical dependent.  They don't have to deal with any problems because they just numb out.  Perhaps that explains it?

I like the way Camille Grammar always acts like she's stoned.  She's an odd one too.  I feel like she has such a façade. 

The End.


----------



## caitlin1214

"I made it to her dog thing and she couldn't be here"? Really, Rinna?


----------



## caitlin1214

guccimamma said:


> when, i think of an enabler...i think of those shows with the 600 pound people, who sit in bed and ask for food all day.
> 
> don't give them the damn food.



Substitute food with alcohol/pills/drugs and "If I say no, they'll get mad and find another way to get it/find another person to get it for them" also fits into an episode of Intervention.


----------



## xiaodan2016

Swanky said:


> *Continued from **this thread**.*
> 
> ***Please remember to always be respectful.  You don't  have to agree, but you cannot be combative and antagonize members you  disagree with***


----------



## Glitterandstuds

DC-Cutie said:


> It's draining.
> 
> The most interesting part of this episode was seeing Pandora's new home



What does her hubby do that he couldn't buy them a home???? I'm jealous lol


----------



## slang

Glitterandstuds said:


> What does her hubby do that he couldn't buy them a home???? I'm jealous lol



The same thing pandora does, works for Lisa & Ken


----------



## WillstarveforLV

cafecreme15 said:


> I thought the same thing. I try hard not to judge other people's relationships because they are so personal and of course we only see what they choose to show, but they seem a lot more like father-daughter than husband-wife to me.


Thanks Daddy for letting me borrow your plane!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

kemilia said:


> And she's always stroking her hair, I think it is like her comfort blanket, though she is unaware of what she is doing. She is really very attractive and luckily not in the plastic BH way. Her boobs looked good in that red dress.


OMG - Kyle's hair stroking and lip smacking is so out of control - I am now noticing how much she does that.


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> My parents don't hug and kiss, after 47 years I guess they don't need that to prove much...


Actually, my parents never hugged or kissed.  And none of us "kids" ever hugged our parents either...that's just the way we grew up culturally. But yeah, Tom and Erika do seem like father/daughter.   But their relationship is working since they've been married for 17 years.


----------



## ExBagHag

I love Erika and sometimes I think "be like Erica" and not care about anything.  Certainly her attitude is somewhat bolstered by not having to worry about one of most people's biggest worries - money.  It's a little easier to have bravado when you are more privileged than most Americans. 

Still though, she appears to be gracious and kind.  Although Tom seems to adore her and find her fun - there's got to be something missing from that connection that I have a hard time believing isn't a major void from her life.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> What does her hubby do that he couldn't buy them a home???? I'm jealous lol


I don't think he couldn't buy them a home.  She said it was a gift.  Some parents are just like that


----------



## caitlin1214

You know how each Housewife holds something in the opening credits relating to their city: apples for New York City, oranges for Orange County, peaches for Atlanta?

The Beverly Hills ladies were supposed to be holding glasses of champagne, but because of Kim's drinking (at the time she was in the main cast) they're holding diamonds instead.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think he couldn't buy them a home.  She said it was a gift.  Some parents are just like that



I still don't get why she bought them a fully furnished house, even if they were renting they must have had some furniture and seeing Pandora's style, I'm betting she had nice stuff.
Even if someone gave me a furnished house I'd want my own stuff in it that I've acquired over the years.
Still a lovely gesture from her parents none the less, lucky girl!


----------



## slang

One good thing that came out of Lisa Rinna getting that award, she said both Kyle and Erika each donationed $10k towards buying a new van for the food delivery


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think he couldn't buy them a home.  She said it was a gift.  Some parents are just like that



i'd take the house, but would prefer the cash to furnish it myself


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> I still don't get why she bought them a fully furnished house, even if they were renting they must have had some furniture and seeing Pandora's style, I'm betting she had nice stuff.
> Even if someone gave me a furnished house I'd want my own stuff in it that I've acquired over the years.
> Still a lovely gesture from her parents none the less, lucky girl!



She didn't buy it furnished. She decorated it and then surprised them with it. Pandora gave a full tour of the house on Vanderpump Rules.

Pandora is like her mother and likes all things pink; I am sure she was more than happy with what her mother picked out. She loved everything her mom picked for her wedding and Pandora dresses like a 5yr old little girl, so I am sure she loves it.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> She didn't buy it furnished. She decorated it and then surprised them with it. Pandora gave a full tour of the house on Vanderpump Rules.
> 
> Pandora is like her mother and likes all things pink; I am sure she was more than happy with what her mother picked out. She loved everything her mom picked for her wedding and Pandora dresses like a 5yr old little girl, so I am sure she loves it.



Yeah I know Lisa furnished it, I meant Pandora got the house fully furnished by Lisa. But you're right, they have similar taste although I same taste as my Mum but damn I'd still want to furnish my own house


----------



## susieserb

guccimamma said:


> i'd take the house, but would prefer the cash to furnish it myself


I thought buying all the furniture and decorating the married couple's house was totally OUT OF LINE..Let them make it their own?


----------



## susieserb

Sassys said:


> She didn't buy it furnished. She decorated it and then surprised them with it. Pandora gave a full tour of the house on Vanderpump Rules.
> 
> Pandora is like her mother and likes all things pink; I am sure she was more than happy with what her mother picked out. She loved everything her mom picked for her wedding and Pandora dresses like a 5yr old little girl, so I am sure she loves it.


There's the SIL/husband's side of it too; doesn't HE have a say on how HIS home should be furnished..Just a little too much mommy being involved.


----------



## bisousx

There's a lot of talk about Pandora's house. If my mom or MIL wanted to buy me a home and furnish it beautifully I won't object!  It's not like you can't switch things out slowly.


----------



## nastasja

Sassys said:


> Pandora dresses like a 5yr old little girl



[emoji23] this is so true!


----------



## Tropigal3

If my mother bought me a beautiful fully furnished home I'd be thrilled!  It's not like LVP has bad taste.  Pandora's home was/is lovely!  Now on the other hand, furnishing a guys place without his input... I donno.  That velvet couch seems a bit plush for her son's bachelor pad home.  But hey, I'm sure he will also be thrilled about this wonderful gift!


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> So, let me get this straight. Eden is not allowed to talk about Rinna behind her back; but Rinna can go talk about Kim and Kyle behind their backs and lie about it. I would kill to be at that reunion and go IN on Rinna.


That woman is psychotic. She's so used to lying and manipulating and slithering her way out of things that being exposed has sent her into a tailspin.


----------



## Sassys

susieserb said:


> There's the SIL/husband's side of it too; doesn't HE have a say on how HIS home should be furnished..Just a little too much mommy being involved.



Maybe he likes it as well. We don't know them and have no idea. Also, maybe he picks his battles and if it makes his wife happy, he could care less. It's a free house is a Beverly Hills (I'm sure in Beverly Hills post office)


----------



## susieserb

So why is Ken crying in the next show? Anybody know?


----------



## susieserb

Tropigal3 said:


> If my mother bought me a beautiful fully furnished home I'd be thrilled!  It's not like LVP has bad taste.  Pandora's home was/is lovely!  Now on the other hand, furnishing a guys place without his input... I donno.  That velvet couch seems a bit plush for her son's bachelor pad home.  But hey, I'm sure he will also be thrilled about this wonderful gift!


I guess...I just find it intrusive and weird...The couple should establish their own boundaries but hey that's me.


----------



## guccimamma

i noticed when katie walked through pandora's house, she said something along the lines of "i can't wait to be a grownup"

she can keep growing all she wants, nobody's going to give her a house in beverly hills.


----------



## pjhm

slang said:


> I still don't get why she bought them a fully furnished house, even if they were renting they must have had some furniture and seeing Pandora's style, I'm betting she had nice stuff.
> Even if someone gave me a furnished house I'd want my own stuff in it that I've acquired over the years.
> Still a lovely gesture from her parents none the less, lucky girl!



I think it's outrageous; Lisa may not realize it, but she robs the kids from the satisfaction and delight of fending for themselves. I remember the first teeny, tiny house we bought and furnished ourselves. We were so proud of it that we invited people over for dinner every weekend. We felt like grownups; independent,  and not beholden to our parents.


----------



## bisousx

susieserb said:


> So why is Ken crying in the next show? Anybody know?



My guess is that he is referring to watching what people do to dogs in China since they are so active in trying to shut down the Yulin festival and the dog meat trade in general. I have some of these videos pop up on my FB timeline and it is very horrific, you really can't erase it from your brain.


----------



## imgg

Looks like someone just had a facelift....
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4251196/Lisa-Vanderpump-unsure-Tom-Katie-wed.html


----------



## ExBagHag

imgg said:


> Looks like someone just had a facelift....
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4251196/Lisa-Vanderpump-unsure-Tom-Katie-wed.html



IT SURE DOES!!!


----------



## susieserb

bisousx said:


> My guess is that he is referring to watching what people do to dogs in China since they are so active in trying to shut down the Yulin festival and the dog meat trade in general. I have some of these videos pop up on my FB timeline and it is very horrific, you really can't erase it from your brain.


THAT's IT!! Makes total sense TY.


----------



## susieserb

pjhm said:


> I think it's outrageous; Lisa may not realize it, but she robs the kids from the satisfaction and delight of fending for themselves. I remember the first teeny, tiny house we bought and furnished ourselves. We were so proud of it that we invited people over for dinner every weekend. We felt like grownups; independent,  and not beholden to our parents.


It's separating from your parents, cleaving onto your mate and forging ahead as a couple..With mommy there to provide the lavish televised wedding; the jobs; the house; the furnishings etc she's not allowing those two to bloom into adults...so ITA, it hurts them more then helps them.  If and when these two hit awful, unavoidable issues,  which must be dealt with as a couple, they'll most likely flounder.


----------



## Sassys

susieserb said:


> It's separating from your parents, cleaving onto your mate and forging ahead as a couple..With mommy there to provide the lavish televised wedding; the jobs; the house; the furnishings etc she's not allowing those two to bloom into adults...so ITA, it hurts them more then helps them.  If and when these two hit awful, unavoidable issues,  which must be dealt with as a couple, they'll most likely flounder.



When I moved into my first apartment at 22, my Dad gave me a signed blank check to use for decorating. I never used the check, and still have it 20 years later, because I wanted to do it on my own. I find it hard to believe anyone would ever turn down a free house.

It was never stated, but maybe they pay the mortgage and Lisa only made the down payment and furnished it. Regardless, I don't believe anyone in their right mind would turn it down. I see it no different than parents paying for their kids college tuition, so their kids don't have to be in student loan debt with no job after college. If you got it like that, I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## imgg

Sassys said:


> When I moved into my first apartment at 22, my Dad gave me a signed blank check to use for decorating. I never used the check, and still have it 20 years later, because I wanted to do it on my own. I find it hard to believe anyone would ever turn down a free house.
> 
> It was never stated, but maybe they pay the mortgage and Lisa only made the down payment and furnished it. Regardless, I don't believe anyone in their right mind would turn it down. I see it no different than parents paying for their kids college tuition, so their kids don't have to be in student loan debt with no job after college. If you got it like that, I see nothing wrong with it.


We are talking about the super rich too!  That's what they do for their children.
You also see Lisa having her children work as well.   Max works as a bus boy, she didn't start him off as a manager...


----------



## Sassys

imgg said:


> We are talking about the super rich too!  That's what they do for their children.
> You also see Lisa having her children work as well.   Max works as a bus boy, she didn't start him off as a manager...



I know a few people who received down payments from their parents (parents are not rich). I use to work with someone years ago and her parents gave her a choice - they would pay for her wedding (she was engaged at the time), or give her and her fiancee the down payment on a house. She wanted the wedding. I thought she was crazy, but that is what she wanted. Again, parents were not rich. It happens more often than we think.


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> When I moved into my first apartment at 22, my Dad gave me a signed blank check to use for decorating. I never used the check, and still have it 20 years later, because I wanted to do it on my own. I find it hard to believe anyone would ever turn down a free house.
> 
> It was never stated, but maybe they pay the mortgage and Lisa only made the down payment and furnished it. Regardless, I don't believe anyone in their right mind would turn it down. I see it no different than parents paying for their kids college tuition, so their kids don't have to be in student loan debt with no job after college. If you got it like that, I see nothing wrong with it.


I agree about not turning down a paid-for home. I will be paying on my dinky little home FOREVER (I had regular, not rich parents).


----------



## junqueprincess

cafecreme15 said:


> Really? Someone else couldn't drive to the soup kitchen in a car that wasn't a rose gold Bentley? Kyle was right - pulling up in that thing was just embarrassing and so tone deaf.



I guess Kyle could have borrowed her housekeeper's Honda.. please she has ridiculous cars too.


----------



## junqueprincess

WillstarveforLV said:


> Thanks Daddy for letting me borrow your plane!



They have Anti-chemistry... I don't believe her that this is a romantic relationship. That hug was so creepy and uncomfortable. They had lunch last year at the Palm, same thing. Maybe he was more nimble in his 50's??  I like her, but she loves his money and generosity and I'm sure she plays the dotting wife. I think she is counting the days...  after all he must be in his 80's.


----------



## Sassys

Tropigal3 said:


> Actually, my parents never hugged or kissed.  And none of us "kids" ever hugged our parents either...that's just the way we grew up culturally. But yeah, Tom and Erika do seem like father/daughter.   But their relationship is working since they've been married for 17 years.



Just because they have been married 17yrs, does not mean the are happily married/ the relationship is working.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Just because they have been married 17yrs, does not mean the are happily married/ the relationship is working.


exactly! My in-laws have been married for 55 years yet they hate each other and are constantly fighting and yelling!!! LOL.. but at 75 years old, they ain't getting divorced.


----------



## cafecreme15

junqueprincess said:


> I guess Kyle could have borrowed her housekeeper's Honda.. please she has ridiculous cars too.


They all do, but even showing up in a Range Rover would be more tactful than a rose gold Bentley with the top down. Really, anything would be more tactful than that (except maybe Mauricio's Lambo).


----------



## Tropigal3

Sassys said:


> Just because they have been married 17yrs, does not mean the are happily married/ the relationship is working.



My point is that whatever the reason, his to have arm candy, hers to have money to do whatever she chooses, it works for them and they've stayed together for over 17 years.  She seems like a smart gal who knows how to deal with the situation for the duration...however long that may be.


----------



## Allisonfaye

legaldiva said:


> I am totally being played by the Bravo edit, and I cannot get enough.  My pendulum has totally swung, and I am back to Team Erika.  She is really direct, and I respect that about her.  I take back all the naughty critical stuff I said about her earlier in the season ..
> 
> LVP and Kyle just rub me the wrong way.  I can't put my finger on it, and I used to be the biggest LVP fan.  I think it's her belt buckles.  why all the extra large Western 80s belt buckles, LVP?  I am trying to like you, yet you continue to make choices with your look that cause me serious concern for your overall judgment when you show up at the airport with your oversize western belt buckle atop a flowing lace inset midi skirt and a strange hat.
> And Kyle--you are THE hostess no matter what you think about LR.  LR's bad behavior is one thing; your response to it made you look bad all on your own even when you are technically "right."



More and more I am just feeling like Erika is trying to hard to not give a f.  She lost points with me on the panty thing. i am sorry but how on earth could you not know you are showing your crotch? At very minimum, wearing a super short dress and no undies, you would exercise a little extra caution. 

LVP has been wearing some really goofy looking stuff lately.   I don't know if it's in a pony tail or not but it looks like she is pulling back just the top part into a high pony tail and it looks ridiculous. And some of the necklaces? Awful. She needs to hire back her old stylist....


----------



## bisousx

This is going to sound mean but aside from playing fair to both children, I don't think Max deserves a gifted home just yet. He comes across as laid-back, lazy and irresponsible. Don't even care if he worked from bus boy to manager at his parents' restaurant. Not to say that he can't change, but he's the classic definition of spoiled and my first thought was that he wouldn't be able to handle that condo if something happened to his parents. On the other hand, I can see Pandora and her husband making the most of their gifts and being financially responsible.


----------



## caitlin1214

bisousx said:


> My guess is that he is referring to watching what people do to dogs in China since they are so active in trying to shut down the Yulin festival and the dog meat trade in general. I have some of these videos pop up on my FB timeline and it is very horrific, you really can't erase it from your brain.


I hate seeing them. If I saw too many of them, I'd have the same reaction Ken did. I had to hide them in my timeline.
The only charity I know that deals with Yulin is Humane Society International. (Not a plug. I just donated to them for this very cause a while ago.)


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> This is going to sound mean but aside from playing fair to both children, I don't think Max deserves a gifted home just yet. He comes across as laid-back, lazy and irresponsible. Don't even care if he worked from bus boy to manager at his parents' restaurant. Not to say that he can't change, but he's the classic definition of spoiled and my first thought was that he wouldn't be able to handle that condo if something happened to his parents. On the other hand, I can see Pandora and her husband making the most of their gifts and being financially responsible.



I get what you are saying. I don't think its mean. My Dad paid my college education, but did not for my brother. I was more focused than he was. My Dad also gave me money for my first apartment (never used it), but didn't for my brother. I was/am more responsible than he was/is. He's 32 and still doesn't have his sh$t together. He loves to tell people he went to the top boarding school and one of the top colleges (dropped out of college), yet he doesn't have sh$t to show for it. No career, no home of his own and hops from job to job (has no career).  I always tell him; Dad must be looking down from heaven shaking his head saying "where did I go wrong with him".


----------



## guccimamma

if i could, i would buy my children homes (if they are responsible at a certain point in their life).  it's nice to know they have a roof over their head.  so much goes into buying a home in so california, that it would be nice to have that burden lifted.


----------



## Tivo

Erika never looks comfortable around Tom.


----------



## slang

Tivo said:


> Erika never looks comfortable around Tom.



and the funny thing he never looks comfortable either


----------



## TC1

bisousx said:


> This is going to sound mean but aside from playing fair to both children, I don't think Max deserves a gifted home just yet. He comes across as laid-back, lazy and irresponsible. Don't even care if he worked from bus boy to manager at his parents' restaurant. Not to say that he can't change, but he's the classic definition of spoiled and my first thought was that he wouldn't be able to handle that condo if something happened to his parents. On the other hand, I can see Pandora and her husband making the most of their gifts and being financially responsible.


I feel like they are very careful. They don't want it to look like they favor Pandora (which they clearly do) over Max because Max is adopted. Lisa always says things along those lines when anything Max related comes up.


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> Looks like someone just had a facelift....
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4251196/Lisa-Vanderpump-unsure-Tom-Katie-wed.html


OMG you're right!


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I feel like they are very careful. They don't want it to look like they favor Pandora (which they clearly do) over Max because Max is adopted. Lisa always says things along those lines when anything Max related comes up.


I don't get the sense Lisa favors Pandora.


----------



## Tropigal3

bisousx said:


> This is going to sound mean but aside from playing fair to both children, I don't think Max deserves a gifted home just yet. He comes across as laid-back, lazy and irresponsible. Don't even care if he worked from bus boy to manager at his parents' restaurant. Not to say that he can't change, but he's the classic definition of spoiled and my first thought was that he wouldn't be able to handle that condo if something happened to his parents. On the other hand, I can see Pandora and her husband making the most of their gifts and being financially responsible.



I agree.  Would have made more sense to wait until Max's 30th birthday like when they bought Pandora her home.

I don't think they favor either child.  

I have five siblings and when my mom is asked who her favorite is, she says..."I love each of my children equally but differently"


----------



## bisousx

TC1 said:


> I feel like they are very careful. They don't want it to look like they favor Pandora (which they clearly do) over Max because Max is adopted. Lisa always says things along those lines when anything Max related comes up.



I think they favor Pandora not because she is their biological child, but because Max is just nothing like the parents in terms of ambition or polish. I think they spoke about it in a previous season, something about how he got his personality and (lack of) drive from his real parents. That's not to say that they don't absolutely love Max, it's just different.


----------



## imgg

Maybe it's just me but Pandora comes across as an entitled you know what.  I don't see any warmth to her at all.  I love LVP but Pandora seems to think her parents accomplishments are her own.


----------



## Bagisa

Pandora and her H have their own money. They could easily buy their own home, but it's wise for Lisa and Ken to gift them a home and decrease their rather substantial taxable estate. This is the main reason many parents in my culture buy homes for their children.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't see anything wrong with Vanderpump buying a home for Pandora and husband. Lisa and Ken are uber rich, it would be nothing for them.
Lisa always makes it very clear that she expects her children to work, so even though we don't see it on the show, both Pandora and the husband work.
And I like that she's now buying Max a place too. She's always been vocal that she didn't like the way he was leading his life, so wouldn't support him.
But if he's settled down, nice that they can buy him a home.

I come from humble people, and when we bought our first home, my DH's parents gave us the down payment - that was a big boost to us as a young couple.


----------



## swags

slang said:


> I don't want to judge or make assumptions about other people's relationships, but geez did Erika and Tom's hug at the end of their lunch look like someone hugging their grandad


I am curious, do they share a bedroom? I am doubting it, they acted like they were meeting for lunch since they never see each other.


----------



## horse17

Meh...I just think Tom is a terrible actor and their interactions on screen are forced...who knows...they have been married for some time now and some older photos seem to show them having fun.....whatever it is it seems to be working....I guess it's the same as other couples on screen who fawn all over each other and then divorce a week later...

Maybe they do have separate bedrooms..a lot of couples do actually..some sleep much better on their own...


----------



## lucywife

horse17 said:


> Meh...I just think Tom is a terrible actor and their interactions on screen are forced...who knows...they have been married for some time now and some older photos seem to show them having fun.....whatever it is it seems to be working....I guess it's the same as other couples on screen who fawn all over each other and then divorce a week later...


Agree. I don't think Tom gains much from appearing on housewives reality show, he is doing it as a favor to his wife, which speaks volumes to me. Erika looked smashing when she met him for lunch btw. Not my taste, but she does look good!


----------



## Nahreen

My parents have always been fair when it comes to money and always given me and my brother an equal share. It is then up to us what we do with the money and our responsibility to use them wisely. 

I think it is good that LVP also helps Max, it is up to him now to be careful with his new home. I think it is even more important that she treats both children equally since Max is adopted and Pandora is not. Both me and my brother are adopted so no difference between us in that sence. However, I do think it could be a sensitive subject if someone with both an adopted child and a biological treated the kids differently regardless which child was the favoured.


----------



## Nishi621

bisousx said:


> I think they favor Pandora not because she is their biological child, but because Max is just nothing like the parents in terms of ambition or polish. I think they spoke about it in a previous season, something about how he got his personality and (lack of) drive from his* real* parents. That's not to say that they don't absolutely love Max, it's just different.



Bolded is my doing.

Not wanting to start anything, but, as a "stepmom" who raised her son from the age 0f 7 until adulthood with no help from his bio mother with the exception of some gifts here and there and maybe a visit once a year, I loathe when people say "real" parents.

Lisa and Ken are his "real" parents, they raised him, loved him, took care of him in good or bad, etc.. They are not "fake". If you must say something, please use the words "bio" parents. Thanks, hope I didn't insult anyone, it's just a huge pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Nahreen

Could not agree more. A parent is so much more than just someone giving birth.


----------



## bisousx

Nishi621 said:


> Bolded is my doing.
> 
> Not wanting to start anything, but, as a "stepmom" who raised her son from the age 0f 7 until adulthood with no help from his bio mother with the exception of some gifts here and there and maybe a visit once a year, I loathe when people say "real" parents.
> 
> Lisa and Ken are his "real" parents, they raised him, loved him, took care of him in good or bad, etc.. They are not "fake". If you must say something, please use the words "bio" parents. Thanks, hope I didn't insult anyone, it's just a huge pet peeve of mine.



I love and adore my stepmom, meanwhile I don't speak to my "biological" mom. I use real and bio interchangeably.  To each their own.


----------



## Tropigal3

horse17 said:


> Meh...I just think *Tom is a terrible actor and their interactions on screen are forced.*..who knows...they have been married for some time now and some older photos seem to show them having fun.....whatever it is it seems to be working....I guess it's the same as other couples on screen who fawn all over each other and then divorce a week later...
> 
> Maybe they do have separate bedrooms..a lot of couples do actually..some sleep much better on their own...



Yes I think your right.  He always seems uncomfortable and it really does look fake/forced and unnatural.  

My parents slept in separate bedrooms once they hit a certain age because my dads snoring became much for my mom.


----------



## caitlin1214

I read something in the Huffington Post very recently about people's marriages being stronger because they slept in separate beds/bedrooms.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/sleeping-apart-relationships_us_583358a1e4b030997bc0c643


----------



## imgg

bisousx said:


> I love and adore my stepmom, meanwhile I don't speak to my "biological" mom. I use real and bio interchangeably.  To each their own.


I'm with you, its just a word.  I am offended more by peoples actions (or intent) than I am by words.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So what do you guys think Erika is crying about in the upcoming episodes?   My guess, her son is a police officer. She probably worries about him


----------



## guccimamma

caitlin1214 said:


> I read something in the Huffington Post very recently about people's marriages being stronger because they slept in separate beds/bedrooms.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/sleeping-apart-relationships_us_583358a1e4b030997bc0c643



i can understand that. i live with a snorer, has gone through all the medical testing.....just snores so loud you can hear him across the house.  it takes a toll on me.


----------



## acrowcounted

DC-Cutie said:


> So what do you guys think Erika is crying about in the upcoming episodes?   My guess, her son is a police officer. She probably worries about him


That's a really good guess. They make it seem like it's because she's dying of cancer or something. I bet you're right.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> So what do you guys think Erika is crying about in the upcoming episodes?   My guess, her son is a police officer. She probably worries about him


I know..she was saying something like "you don't know what I deal with every night"...I thought she said "every night"..so we don't know...


----------



## pjhm

DC-Cutie said:


> So what do you guys think Erika is crying about in the upcoming episodes?   My guess, her son is a police officer. She probably worries about him


That's a very good guess-I saw it and wondered, but bet u r right!


----------



## Sassys

Just read Erika will be on dancing with the stars.


----------



## purseinsanity

Nishi621 said:


> Bolded is my doing.
> 
> Not wanting to start anything, but, as a "stepmom" who raised her son from the age 0f 7 until adulthood with no help from his bio mother with the exception of some gifts here and there and maybe a visit once a year, I loathe when people say "real" parents.
> 
> Lisa and Ken are his "real" parents, they raised him, loved him, took care of him in good or bad, etc.. They are not "fake". If you must say something, please use the words "bio" parents. Thanks, hope I didn't insult anyone, it's just a huge pet peeve of mine.



I totally agree.  It disrespects the huge sacrifices adoptive or step parents make.  It takes more than genes to make someone a true parent.


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> So what do you guys think Erika is crying about in the upcoming episodes?   My guess, her son is a police officer. She probably worries about him


That's a good guess.  It almost implies there's some issue with Tom they way they present it, but I'm sure it's not that at all.


----------



## cjy

purseinsanity said:


> OMG you're right!



YEP!!


----------



## ExBagHag

Sassys said:


> Just read Erika will be on dancing with the stars.



Whaaaaaattttt?????!  AWESOME NEWS!!!!


----------



## PoohBear

I'm curious as to why Ken is crying in the preview for next week? He says he saw something and it was terrible. Any guesses?


----------



## Graw

Ken is likely tearful from the Yulin dog meat festival or any poor treatment of animals.


----------



## jess236

Thought someone else might enjoy these episode recaps.
http://observer.com/2017/02/real-housewives-of-beverly-hills-recap-7x12-fallen-angel-scheming-rinna/


----------



## Nishi621

bisousx said:


> I love and adore my stepmom, meanwhile I don't speak to my "biological" mom. I use real and bio interchangeably.  To each their own.




Thanks for the apology!!! (where's the sarcasm emoticon?)


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> That's a good guess.  It almost implies there's some issue with Tom they way they present it, but I'm sure it's not that at all.


I got that idea too. Like they want us tp think she has to do some weird sex stuff for Tom.


----------



## pink1

I wonder if Ken being upset has something to do with Max looking for his birth parents??


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> I got that idea too. Like they want us tp think she has to do some weird sex stuff for Tom.



 I was not thinking that


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> I got that idea too. Like they want us tp think she has to do some weird sex stuff for Tom.





Graw said:


> I was not thinking that



LMAO. You know Erika is not going to talk about her sex life with Tom LOL


----------



## Tropigal3

pink1 said:


> I wonder if Ken being upset has something to do with Max looking for his birth parents??


I still think it's video of the Yulin dog abuse.  I saw a video years ago and wish I had never seen it...it's horrible and hard to erase from my mind.


----------



## guccimamma

Tropigal3 said:


> I still think it's video of the Yulin dog abuse.  I saw a video years ago and wish I had never seen it...it's horrible and hard to erase from my mind.



i can't watch it,  the unspeakable cruelty toward such loving animals breaks my heart.


----------



## Tropigal3

guccimamma said:


> i can't watch it,  the unspeakable cruelty toward such loving animals breaks my heart.



Smart!   I wish I had never seen it.  At the time I had NO idea what it really was and by the time I saw what I saw it was too late to unsee.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

If that indeed is what got Ken so upset, I really hope Bravo does not shows us viewers any part of the clip so that we are all distraught from it.


----------



## rockhollow

WillstarveforLV said:


> If that indeed is what got Ken so upset, I really hope Bravo does not shows us viewers any part of the clip so that we are all distraught from it.


 
I'm rewatching older episodes and just saw the one when Vanderpump organizes the march on the Chinese Embassy to protest Yullin. I was also scared they would show some of the video, as I have heard it is devastating to see. Thankfully, they only talked about it, and never played any.  They even mentioned some people at the  march had graphic photos on their placards, but Bravo kindly didn't show them.
Once seen, you could never forget.

I'm quite sure that's what Ken is crying about.


----------



## nastasja

They would never show Yulin footage on Bravo. That type of stuff wouldn't even make R-rating, let alone national TV.


----------



## simone72

No matter what the outcome with Rinna tonight Eden was already poking her nose into Kyle and Kim's business long before Rinnas near death comment so she's still guilty for being nosy in my book, nothing to do with being pushed to intervene!


----------



## imgg

simone72 said:


> No matter what the outcome with Rinna tonight Eden was already poking her nose into Kyle and Kim's business long before Rinnas near death comment so she's still guilty for being nosy in my book, nothing to do with being pushed to intervene!


I agree, Rhinna just added fuel to the fire.


----------



## simone72

rockhollow said:


> I'm rewatching older episodes and just saw the one when Vanderpump organizes the march on the Chinese Embassy to protest Yullin. I was also scared they would show some of the video, as I have heard it is devastating to see. Thankfully, they only talked about it, and never played any.  They even mentioned some people at the  march had graphic photos on their placards, but Bravo kindly didn't show them.
> Once seen, you could never forget.
> 
> I'm quite sure that's what Ken is crying about.



You're right he's crying about the Yulin festival he saw the video of the poor dogs


----------



## susieserb

killerlife said:


> They would never show Yulin footage on Bravo. That type of stuff wouldn't even make R-rating, let alone national TV.


FB is riddled with videos..NO THANK YOU...IOW I don't want to see it.


----------



## Sassys

Eileen and her new bags . Claimed she didn't care what others thought.


----------



## susieserb

What is Dorit's white patent bag with shiny gold HW chains??????


----------



## Sassys

Vanderpump's imitation of Rinna; I die


----------



## simone72

Rinna has owned it tonight lol!!


----------



## Sassys

simone72 said:


> Rinna has owned it tonight lol!!



She had no choice; she knew she said it and was on film.


----------



## slang

I'm hoping this storyline of Kim's sobriety is now put to bed and everyone can just drop it and the rest of the season is more light and fun.
Still not liking Eden, something about her still bugs the crap out of me, but now that she knows this storyline angle is done hopefully she stops trying so hard, she's coming off so fake and phony...


----------



## GoGlam

Every time I see Camille, I feel like this is footage from a year like 2008.  Her hair, her style (or lack thereof)... she needs a makeover.


----------



## ExBagHag

I actually felt sorry for Kim Richards tonight.  She is one wounded little bird and although she can be super mean, she's just terribly insecure.  Her sobriety is her business and no one else's.  What they do with that is up to them. 

As for Rinna.  I'm just over her.  She's a meddler and a **** stirrer.


----------



## ExBagHag

GoGlam said:


> Every time I see Camille, I feel like this is footage from a year like 2008.  Her hair, her style (or lack thereof)... she needs a makeover.



Right?  And she's always pursing her lips and talking with her eyes half closed in a voice that sounds like she just hit a blunt.


----------



## lucywife

simone72 said:


> You're right he's crying about the Yulin festival he saw the video of the poor dogs


 this is unbearable to think about. I cried too. A lot of respect to Ken and Lisa. I don't care what they do or don't do on this silly show with never ending saga of Kim's sobriety and who said what about nothing.
I'm sure all the lucky doggies in their new rescue center will be well cared for and spoiled rotten.


----------



## lucywife

Camille's stuck in her heyday.


----------



## Jayne1

Everyone tiptoes around Kim.  Don't upset her, the fragile bird, as mentioned above.


----------



## ExBagHag

Rinna reminds me of a friend I knew in college -- we called her "just add water" because she would morph into whatever you needed her to be depending on who she was talking to.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

lucywife said:


> Camille's stuck in her heyday.


Aren't we all?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

What a boring episode.

I can't help but feel Lipsa "amnesia" and sudden memory recovery was scripted for so called drama.  

What Lipsa said to Eden was way out of line but honestly I can't stand Kim either.  Her going on about Lipsa's words hurting her children and her grandchild was just too much for me - I think her addiction hurt her family far more than some cast member gossiping about it.  If she is truly in sobriety, you would think she could let the hurtful comments and gossip go  and take strength that she knows it isn't true - there are more important things to think about - why waste your emotional energy on it when you need to be investing in postiive emotional energy in rebuilding your life and the relationships with your loved ones.  Also, her family knows the truth. Believe me, you develop a six sense about these things.  
This is just my own personal opinion from dealing with my own mother who was an alcoholic (I'm sure others will disagree).

I am completely sympathetic with Kyle when she says she gets tired of people bringing up her sister and asking about her addiction and how she's doing - especially if they are not close and not necessarily coming from a genuine place of concern.  But then she turns around and asks Eileen what she thought about her sister's behaviour on game night and talks to what's her-name who made the cupcakes about her sisters addiction.  I just feel she can't have it both ways. If she doesn't want people talking about Kim and asking her about Kim, then she shouldn't talk about Kim either.  And Kim shouldn't be on this show.

Glad to see Lisa and Ken's dog shelter coming to life.


----------



## simone72

susieserb said:


> What is Dorit's white patent bag with shiny gold HW chains??????



Givenchy box bag either pandora or Palma style


----------



## slang

Glad Kim finally said to Eden what I've been saying to my tv all season, stop projecting - Kim/Kyle are NOT Eden/Catya
Also loved when Kyle told Lisa V to pick a lane! Haha, I know everyone loves Lisa V, but I don't. She's the biggest sh** stirrer and is happy to defend Kim against Rinna but wants to protect Eden against Kim. Honestly she should have just stayed out of the conversation, it didn't really involve her


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^I used to like LVP but not so much anymore. She does seem like a trouble maker. As much as I dislike Brandi, I think she was telling the truth about LVP tying to manipulate her. Lisa Rinna (and even Kyle at the season 1 reunion) made the same accusation so I believe there is some truth to it. However, I do still admire LVP as a business woman and animal activist. It's wonderful that she uses her money and fame to bring awareness to such a horrific ritual.


----------



## pjhm

GirlieShoppe said:


> ^^I used to like LVP but not so much anymore. She does seem like a trouble maker. As much as I dislike Brandi, I think she was telling the truth about LVP tying to manipulate her. Lisa Rinna (and even Kyle at the season 1 reunion) made the same accusation so I believe there is some truth to it. However, I do still admire LVP as a business woman and animal activist. It's wonderful that she uses her money and fame to bring awareness to such a horrific ritual.



Agree with the dog issue.
I think LVP's nature is to always be "the boss." You can't put her in the back seat, she insists on being front, center and in control. Kyle has learned how to push back though. The other women lack the spine to do it, so they just snipe behind her back.


----------



## green.bee

If it is even possible, after the last episode I dislike Rhinna and Kim even more.


----------



## RueMonge

Yeah, I think Kim and Rinna are both sloppy messes. They know it. We know it. 

But Eden seems like a ghoul...sitting there licking her lips (if they could move) waiting for something worse to happen.


----------



## pjhm

Eden doesn't fit in, doubt she'll be back next season.


----------



## slang

If Eden doesn't get signed for next year she'll go kicking and screaming.
This is her 3rd shot at a reality show, she wants this bad.
She's already said that she'll bring it to the reunion and I see she try's to taunt Kyle on social media but Kyle doesn't really bite. Eden is working every angle to stay relevant


----------



## Tropigal3

RueMonge said:


> Yeah, I think Kim and Rinna are both sloppy messes. They know it. We know it.
> 
> But *Eden* *seems like a ghoul*...sitting there licking her lips (if they could move) waiting for something worse to happen.


----------



## ExBagHag

There is definitely something off about Eden.  She seems to live on the clouds and doesn't seem that present despite her long hugs and spiritual blabber.


----------



## caitlin1214

I loved the "Who needs a man when you have these cakes?" "Yes, but will the cheesecake buy me diamonds?"

(For a minute there, I thought Carnie's flavor was Chocolate Husband instead of Chocolate Hazelnut.)


----------



## guccimamma

ExBagHag said:


> There is definitely something off about Eden.  She seems to live on the clouds and doesn't seem that present despite her long hugs and spiritual blabber.



too many drugs for too long.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

guccimamma said:


> too many drugs for too long.


Exactly - it's very evident.


----------



## guccimamma

WillstarveforLV said:


> Exactly - it's very evident.



probably from an early age, the teen brain is still developing.


----------



## CeeJay

Eden just gets on my nerves; can't really identify why .. but she just does.  HOWEVER, I love, love, love that Crescent Moon pendant that she wears (when she and Rinna were having lunch) .. wish I knew who makes it.


----------



## Coco.lover

She tagged the designer of the pendent on her insta, sorry don't remember who it is.  


CeeJay said:


> View attachment 3621042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eden just gets on my nerves; can't really identify why .. but she just does.  HOWEVER, I love, love, love that Crescent Moon pendant that she wears (when she and Rinna were having lunch) .. wish I knew who makes it.


----------



## caitlin1214

To Kyle, not talking about Kim means not talking about Kim, full stop. No matter the intention. 

To me, there is a big difference between saying something in a gossipy way (Rinna! She says it isn't, but given their history, Rinna should keep Kim's name out of her mouth) and repeating it to confirm information (Eden checking with *Lisa* the validity of the story).

Eden and Rinna shouldn't be getting the same amount of scorn. What Rinna did was worse than what Eden did.  


Eden really is not a good fit with the rest of the ladies. 
(They should keep Dorit. I like her and she seems to get along with most of them.)


----------



## lulilu

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 3621042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eden just gets on my nerves; can't really identify why .. but she just does.  HOWEVER, I love, love, love that Crescent Moon pendant that she wears (when she and Rinna were having lunch) .. wish I knew who makes it.



Love the necklace too.  Please let me know if you find out.
Also, is she making that face on purpose?


----------



## CeeJay

lulilu said:


> Love the necklace too.  Please let me know if you find out.
> Also, is she making that face on purpose?


HA! .. I know, right?  She always seems to have that pursed lips look and I don't know if she does it to make her lips look bigger or what the deal is; all I know is that it's not a good look IMO!


----------



## CeeJay

lulilu said:


> Love the necklace too.  Please let me know if you find out.
> Also, is she making that face on purpose?


According to Instagram, the "designer" (and I'm using that term VERY LIGHTLY here) is Jessica Sacks-Davimos at "Love Around the Neck".   Unfortunately, the necklaces don't show up when you try to view them, and all the other jewelry?!?! .. well, let me tell you .. they are ALL pieces done by the Indian (India) jewelers that you can buy directly off of them at the Jewelry Mart in downtown LA!  There is NO design aspect here!  

Now, that being said, the pieces that Eden has were likely ordered from Jessica, BUT .. again, you can get them at the Jewelry Mart (or have them made) for likely a heck of a lot less than what Eden likely paid.


----------



## guccimamma

slang said:


> If Eden doesn't get signed for next year she'll go kicking and screaming.
> This is her 3rd shot at a reality show, she wants this bad.
> She's already said that she'll bring it to the reunion and I see she try's to taunt Kyle on social media but Kyle doesn't really bite. Eden is working every angle to stay relevant



get rid of eden,  bring in beverly sassoon. i bet she's got good stories.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with others, Eden is just not a good fit on this show.
It seemed so awkward when she was sitting at the table next to Kyle and the singer/dessert maker (can't remember her name). They were so obviously ignoring her and she seems totally oblivious to it - I could feel the tension through the TV and wanted to move away.
Eden wants a part on the show and seems to be willing to put up with anything to remain on the show.

As I've said before, Vanderpump plays by her own rules, you either accept it or don't play. She's not going to change.
It was wonderful to see her and Ken in their new Dog Rescue centre. They are really devoted to the care of dogs. I cried along with them when they talked about the cruelty of that Chinese festival.
I like their devotion.


----------



## caitlin1214

I love how *Lisa *seeing Ken's determinatin to help a dog clinched her decision that she was going to marry him.


----------



## luckylove

guccimamma said:


> get rid of eden,  bring in beverly sassoon. i bet she's got good stories.


What a wonderful idea!!  Hey Bravo...You listening?


----------



## junqueprincess

rockhollow said:


> I agree with others, Eden is just not a good fit on this show.
> It seemed so awkward when she was sitting at the table next to Kyle and the singer/dessert maker (can't remember her name). They were so obviously ignoring her and she seems totally oblivious to it - I could feel the tension through the TV and wanted to move away.
> Eden wants a part on the show and seems to be willing to put up with anything to remain on the show.
> 
> As I've said before, Vanderpump plays by her own rules, you either accept it or don't play. She's not going to change.
> It was wonderful to see her and Ken in their new Dog Rescue centre. They are really devoted to the care of dogs. I cried along with them when they talked about the cruelty of that Chinese festival.
> I like their devotion.



Eden is so INTENSE, if she had just come in and joined in it would have been a different story. She needed to control something, even if it didn't exist. She really screwed it up, I can't believe she got passed casting being that way. I hope I never see her again.


----------



## purseinsanity

CeeJay said:


> HA! .. I know, right?  She always seems to have that pursed lips look and I don't know if she does it to make her lips look bigger or what the deal is; all I know is that it's not a good look IMO!


I wonder if drug use has anything to do with it?  Carrie Fischer constantly did it too.


----------



## Longchamp

Eden reminds of Faye Resnick. Sneaky and snarky.


----------



## acrowcounted

Longchamp said:


> Eden reminds of Faye Resnick. Sneaky and snarky.


Her voice and facial expressions remind me of Brandi Glanville.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Kim is on a twitter rant against Lipsa and Eden.  
http://www.realitytea.com/2017/03/0...-rinna-eden-sassoon-eden-calls-kim-sad-woman/
Can't we get this woman of this show?


----------



## susieserb

simone72 said:


> Givenchy box bag either pandora or Palma style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620116


You sweet thing TY (after all this IS the PURSE forum hehe.


----------



## susieserb

rockhollow said:


> I agree with others, Eden is just not a good fit on this show.
> It seemed so awkward when she was sitting at the table next to Kyle and the singer/dessert maker (can't remember her name). They were so obviously ignoring her and she seems totally oblivious to it - I could feel the tension through the TV and wanted to move away.
> Eden wants a part on the show and seems to be willing to put up with anything to remain on the show.
> 
> As I've said before, Vanderpump plays by her own rules, you either accept it or don't play. She's not going to change.
> It was wonderful to see her and Ken in their new Dog Rescue centre. They are really devoted to the care of dogs. I cried along with them when they talked about the cruelty of that Chinese festival.
> I like their devotion.


Is Eden a bad fit for the show? Hmmmmm, she's manipulative in a passive aggressive way; she's shot up with enhancements; she's BH's gorgeous; she's vying for the spotlight constantly? How is she "different" from the other ladies?


----------



## ExBagHag

susieserb said:


> Is Eden a bad fit for the show? Hmmmmm, she's manipulative in a passive aggressive way; she's shot up with enhancements; she's BH's gorgeous; she's vying for the spotlight constantly? How is she "different" from the other ladies?



I'll tell you how she differs - she is entirely devoid of a personality.


----------



## slang

CanuckBagLover said:


> Kim is on a twitter rant against Lipsa and Eden.
> http://www.realitytea.com/2017/03/0...-rinna-eden-sassoon-eden-calls-kim-sad-woman/
> Can't we get this woman of this show?



If we're going to get rid of cast members who go off on crazy twitter rants, Eden wins! 
Her rants against Kim & Kyle, specifically after this last episode and then fighting and blocking everyone who didn't agree with her was "Jacquline Laurita" crazy twitter territory


----------



## zooba

I'm sorry- Kim was interesting when I was a teenager. Socially awkward adult Kim brings little to the table. I don't find anyone struggling with sobriety or death of a loved one amusing. Flat out don't care if she is sober or struggling because that's not my entertainment.  Please bring more bling to the series. This cage match housewives is getting old.

Carnie's Cheesecakes aren't bling - just odd.


----------



## swags

I think Carnie could be a housewife.
I 


zooba said:


> I'm sorry- Kim was interesting when I was a teenager. Socially awkward adult Kim brings little to the table. I don't find anyone struggling with sobriety or death of a loved one amusing. Flat out don't care if she is sober or struggling because that's not my entertainment.  Please bring more bling to the series. This cage match housewives is getting old.
> 
> Carnie's Cheesecakes aren't bling - just odd.


I think Carnie could be a housewife.
I agree that Kim has always been awkward and should not be a source of entertainment.


----------



## Creativelyswank

swags said:


> I think Carnie could be a housewife.
> I
> 
> I think Carnie could be a housewife.
> I agree that Kim has always been awkward and should not be a source of entertainment.


I liked Carnie's point that addicts were wired differently to begin with, they are never going to be "normal." People need to accept Kim is just a bit nutty with or without the alcohol and embrace it as a quirky personality trait or move on.


----------



## caitlin1214

Recovering addicts are supposed to embrace their truth and the truth of friends and loved ones and that's the only thing that should matter, so my first thought is that Kim shouldn't be focusing so much on what Rinna and Eden are saying. 
But maybe what they're saying is so damaging because it's on TV/social media and Kim's situation is different than an addict who is not on TV. 

If Christina Crawford's sisters can sue for defamation because she said they weren't twins, then Kim can be this upset about people talking about and doubting her sobriety.


----------



## buzzytoes

I haven't been watching this season but is there something wrong with Dorit's boy that he doesn't talk?? I thought she said he was three, but when he was down with Eden talking about his dinosaur and elephant clothes he just kept making motions.


----------



## ExBagHag

RINNA IS A FELINE!!  Holy
Crap when did she start looking like a cat?  Wowza.  Meowza.


----------



## ExBagHag

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ERIKA JAYNE[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## baghagg

buzzytoes said:


> I haven't been watching this season but is there something wrong with Dorit's boy that he doesn't talk?? I thought she said he was three, but when he was down with Eden talking about his dinosaur and elephant clothes he just kept making motions.


Dorit addressed this in a previous episode. ..  he may be delayed (speech).


----------



## cjy

Really enjoyed Erika. She is a smart cookie and it was nice to see this side of her.  I also felt for her as my father suffered Alzheimer's as well and I know exactly what she was saying. 
I actually really admire her.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Don't get me wrong; I don't want to see anyone's squirrel either , but it's odd how worked up Dorit was about "pantygate" when she always has her jugs out.


----------



## Tropigal3

GaudyGirl said:


> Don't get me wrong; I don't want to see anyone's squirrel either , but it's odd how worked up Dorit was about "pantygate" *when she always has her jugs out*.




And why would she say that it was the first compliment she received from Erika.  Geez, who response to a compliment that way?!  Didn't sound like "British humor".


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> HA! .. I know, right?  She always seems to have that pursed lips look and I don't know if she does it to make her lips look bigger or what the deal is; all I know is that it's not a good look IMO!


Her mouth always reminds me of Cait Jenner's.  The fillers, combined with the way they hold it.


----------



## simone72

Here we go again with another mock fight between two members of the cast this time Dorit and Erika. Another ridiculous storyline to try and keep relevance on the show.
Enough already talking about Kim again come on Kyle how many aftermath episodes are we going to watch resurfacing the making up between Rinna and Kim ?!!


----------



## acrowcounted

How does dorit have bangs one moment and no bangs the next moment?


----------



## DC-Cutie

It was nice seeing Erika go home.  But she could have left her glam squad back in LA


----------



## ExBagHag

I like how Erica looks with toned down hair and makeup.  She was so open last night - it made me understand how she is who she is. 

Interesting, I grew up in a loving no nonsense household and I am similar to Erika and that I stay away from needy people or people who feel sorry for themselves for extended periods of time.


----------



## buzzytoes

baghagg said:


> Dorit addressed this in a previous episode. ..  he may be delayed (speech).



Thanks I was wondering if he was autistic, or if maybe he was deaf or what.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> Thanks I was wondering if he was autistic, or if maybe he was deaf or what.



She said on WWHL the other night he is talking now.


----------



## GaudyGirl

acrowcounted said:


> How does dorit have bangs one moment and no bangs the next moment?


 
I guess it was a clip in.


----------



## Tropigal3

acrowcounted said:


> How does dorit have bangs one moment and no bangs the next moment?


Could be editing, maybe they flipped the timeline?


----------



## Sassys

acrowcounted said:


> How does dorit have bangs one moment and no bangs the next moment?



She had them at party, they were just slicked down (part in the middle), you could see it coming up on the sides. I use to slick mine down all the time when I wore my hair with a part down the middle.


----------



## imgg

ExBagHag said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ERIKA JAYNE[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


Erika Jayne has that Angelina Jolie vibe, you either love or hate her.


----------



## caitlin1214

I loved how Erika's accent slipped out a bit when she was in Georgia. 

i also loved how *Lisa* was horrified that people were referring to the Instagram star at Kyle's store as The Fat Jewish, not realizing that's what he called himself. (I have a bit of that myself. As a non Jewish person, I realize that using the word Jew isn't offensive, depending on the context, but it feels wrong for me to say it. I always make it a point to say the whole word when I'm talking about people of the Jewish faith.)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I'm just so bored with this season.


----------



## ck2802

Dorits bangs were a clip in. She said to Kyle she was trying it out to see if she liked it.


----------



## imgg

Rinna needs to learn how to speak to her dog.  Yelling at the poor thing then giving it a reward is not good pet ownership,


----------



## haute okole

caitlin1214 said:


> i also loved how *Lisa* was horrified that people were referring to the Instagram star at Kyle's store as The Fat Jewish, not realizing that's what he called himself. (I have a bit of that myself. As a non Jewish person, I realize that using the word Jew isn't offensive, depending on the context, but it feels wrong for me to say it. I always make it a point to say the whole word when I'm talking about people of the Jewish faith.)



Lisa Rinna is a complete FRAUD and HYPOCRITE.  She and her husband are as racist as they come.  There are pictures all over the internet of her and Harry out with Harry wearing a swastika.


----------



## Tropigal3

haute okole said:


> Lisa Rinna is a complete FRAUD and HYPOCRITE.  She and her husband are as racist as they come.  There are pictures all over the internet of her and Harry out with Harry wearing a swastika.



It doesn't necessarily mean they're racist...though it does mean they are not sensitive about what they do.  They were an imitation of Sid Vicious & gf.  It was stupid and thoughtless to be sure.  If I'm not mistaken Prince Harry wore a swasistika some years ago as well.  There's no way he's racist because he does a lot of work in Africa and his gf is part black.


----------



## Sassys

They are filming Reunion show today. Hope they take Rinna DOWN


----------



## Graw

It would be nice to live tweet/ call during reunions.


----------



## lucywife

haute okole said:


> She and her husband are as racist as they come.


Not racist, I think, just ignorant. I'm not surprised though, Lisa Rinna is weirdly tone-deaf and insensitive person.


----------



## haute okole

I respectfully disagree.  I live here.  She 's not ignorant.  Beverly Hills is a very Jewish neighborhood.  Their explanation is ********.  Change the costume to white hoods and sheets.  Ignorance like that cannot be excused.


----------



## cafecreme15

Loved all the bags the ladies were carrying at Kyle's party at her store. After having watched this episode, I think Dorit has the best fashion sense out of all of them. I want nearly everything she wears. She's really grown on me this season, and I hope she comes back.


----------



## Tivo

haute okole said:


> Lisa Rinna is a complete FRAUD and HYPOCRITE.  She and her husband are as racist as they come.  There are pictures all over the internet of her and Harry out with Harry wearing a swastika.


How tacky! They are utter TRASH


----------



## simone72

Those pictures of Harry Hamlin and Lisa Rinna were from a Halloween party I think and that does not excuse wearing a sign like that in this day and age. Sorry but everyone knows what a swastika is and what it represents . A kid in a local middle school drew one on a wall here recently and was expelled and on the news someone at a campus was wearing a shirt with one and everyone circled him and police was called that's how you put an end to a sign like that why would they get away with wearing for Halloween


----------



## baghagg

Sid Vicious wore a swastika shirt frequently and Harry Hamlin was Sid Vicious and Lisa was Nancy for a costume party.   Insensitive,  maybe,  but they are not antisemitic.


----------



## simone72

Dorit tends to favor high end designers here's a few she recently wore 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Galvani jumpsuit and Gucci bag 


Roland Mouret jumpsuit and Cartier bracelet 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Balmain shirt


----------



## simone72

baghagg said:


> Sid Vicious wore a swastika shirt frequently and Harry Hamlin was Sid Vicious and Lisa was Nancy for a costume party.   Insensitive,  maybe,  but they are not antisemitic.



I agree I don't think racist but inappropriate and insensitive yes


----------



## simone72

A few more 


Givenchy top and bag 


	

		
			
		

		
	
NSF top
And sweatpants


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Givenchy dress


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Alexander McQueen jacket


----------



## Bagisa

Tropigal3 said:


> It doesn't necessarily mean they're racist...though it does mean they are not sensitive about what they do.  They were an imitation of Sid Vicious & gf.  It was stupid and thoughtless to be sure.  If I'm not mistaken Prince Harry wore a swasistika some years ago as well.  There's no way he's racist because he does a lot of work in Africa and his gf is part black.



Your last comment is pretty obtuse. You can tolerate one minority race, yet hate another.  Racism doesn't target AAs only.


----------



## TC1

I thought The Fat Jewish at the party was so out of place. He seemed very awkward just grinding in Kyle's face...I mean, that's the entertainment of someone who's a huge Instagram celebrity?. It's way more of a nightclub schtick, IMO


----------



## lucywife

Bagisa said:


> Your last comment is pretty obtuse. You can tolerate one minority race, yet hate another.  Racism doesn't target AAs only.


 what minority race are you talking about? There is no such thing as Jewish race.


----------



## Tropigal3

Bagisa said:


> Your last comment is pretty obtuse. You can tolerate one minority race, yet hate another.  Racism doesn't target AAs only.



I reread my original post and you're right.  I wasn't thinking, lol.   In any case, I don't feel that they are racist against Jewish people.  They are insensitive ignorant idiots though.  They are not the first celebrities to do stupid stuff and they won't be the last.  But we won't all agree on everything and I'm not here to try and convince anyone.   Peace.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Wow...that Dorit does not mess around with her high fashion!


----------



## Bagisa

lucywife said:


> what minority race are you talking about? There is no such thing as Jewish race.



At that moment, I wasn't referring to Jews only. 

But now that you ask, Jews have always been racially classified. The Nazis weren't the only ones who intended to cleanse their "pure" race by killing Jews. 

And if you want to delve deeper into this subject on a sociological and anthropological level, we could talk about race as a fluid social construct. Race isn't simply based on biology, DNA, or skin color. 

But maybe you'd rather I identify Jews as a religious or ethnic group? That's fine by me. But you can be racist against Jews, so maybe it's just an issue of semantics for you.


----------



## lucywife

Bagisa said:


> But now that you ask, Jews have always been racially classified. The Nazis weren't the only ones who intended to cleanse their "pure" race by killing Jews.


 I didn't know they were always racially classified, the only commonality is religion, not even tradition or culture or ansestral origin because of great number of etnic groups that are all Jewish people, so that is anti-semitic rather, not racist. But that's my personal opinion, obviously. 
In Rinna&husband case is pure senseless ignorance, nothing out of character, but I think all she cares for is to be seen and talked about. Any publicity is a good publicity.


----------



## caitlin1214

I was talking about Vanderpump, not Rinna. I don't want to keep saying Lisa V and Lisa R, so when I mean Vanderpump, I write Lisa in pink.


----------



## nycmom

simone72 said:


> Those pictures of Harry Hamlin and Lisa Rinna were from a Halloween party I think and that does not excuse wearing a sign like that in this day and age. Sorry but everyone knows what a swastika is and what it represents . A kid in a local middle school drew one on a wall here recently and was expelled and on the news someone at a campus was wearing a shirt with one and everyone circled him and police was called that's how you put an end to a sign like that why would they get away with wearing for Halloween



I agree, likely not antisemitic but certainly very foolish and insensitive.

It's heartbreaking to read about the recent increase in racist and antisemitic incidents.


----------



## Graw

WillstarveforLV said:


> Wow...that Dorit does not mess around with her high fashion!



No, she doesn't.  Dorit is on fleek. Polished in her sweats!


----------



## haute okole

I prefer not to use race as a term to classify or categorize a group of people.  I am more comfortable with there term "ethnicity."  There is most definitely a Jewish ethnicity,  just as there are those of Hawaiian ethnicity or Filipino ethnicity.

I am loving Dorit.  I also love Erica, but less so this season.  I could not stand Rinna from the beginning.  She has an inferiority/superiority complex going on all at the same time, she is as confused and confusing as an insect.


----------



## AECornell

I have similar sweatpants from this brand and they are legit the most comfortable things ever!



Graw said:


> No, she doesn't.  Dorit is on fleek. Polished in her sweats!


----------



## SouthTampa

simone72 said:


> A few more
> View attachment 3628584
> 
> Givenchy top and bag
> View attachment 3628585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSF top
> And sweatpants
> View attachment 3628588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy dress
> View attachment 3628590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen jacket


Thank you for the posts.    Loved seeing the actual designer.   You know you clothes


----------



## Graw

Kim Richards just got her sentence nearly doubled in her drunken Bev Hills rampage case, and she's actually happy about it.

Kim was ordered on Friday to do 450 hours of community service for her 2015 arrest at the Beverly Hills Hotel. You'll recall she allegedly kicked an officer who responded when she got hammered and unruly in the famed Polo Lounge.

Kim was originally sentenced to 30 days hard labor but as we reported, she begged for a softer sentence due to a foot injury. The D.A.'s Office originally wasn't down to let her off the hook, but is now showing her some mercy.

We're told she must complete the majority of her 450 hours by September, or risk pissing off the judge ... which could open the door to jail time.

http://www.tmz.com/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> Kim Richards just got her sentence nearly doubled in her drunken Bev Hills rampage case, and she's actually happy about it.
> 
> Kim was ordered on Friday to do 450 hours of community service for her 2015 arrest at the Beverly Hills Hotel. You'll recall she allegedly kicked an officer who responded when she got hammered and unruly in the famed Polo Lounge.
> 
> Kim was originally sentenced to 30 days hard labor but as we reported, she begged for a softer sentence due to a foot injury. The D.A.'s Office originally wasn't down to let her off the hook, but is now showing her some mercy.
> 
> We're told she must complete the majority of her 450 hours by September, or risk pissing off the judge ... which could open the door to jail time.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/



Interesting, I wonder if she'll actually manage to complete the required hours of community service -  I'm skeptical.


----------



## nycmom

I finally just watched this weeks epsidoe. Now I understand and love Erika. My mother was my best friend and she died two years ago so I cried watching the cemetery scene. Maybe she's getting the "good edit" this season but out of all of them I would want to be friends with her.


----------



## imgg

nycmom said:


> I finally just watched this weeks epsidoe. Now I understand and love Erika. My mother was my best friend and she died two years ago so I cried watching the cemetery scene. Maybe she's getting the "good edit" this season but out of all of them I would want to be friends with her.



I would want to be friends with Lisa V and Dorrit.  Lisa for her fabulous house and super cute pets and Dorrit for her incredible fashion.


----------



## nycmom

imgg said:


> I would want to be friends with Lisa V and Dorrit.  Lisa for her fabulous house and super cute pets and Dorrit for her incredible fashion.



I would like to hang out with Lisa, she's probably a lot of fun, but I don't know that I would be close friends with her.


----------



## kemilia

cafecreme15 said:


> Loved all the bags the ladies were carrying at Kyle's party at her store. After having watched this episode, I think Dorit has the best fashion sense out of all of them. I want nearly everything she wears. She's really grown on me this season, and I hope she comes back.


That strapless dress that Kyle wore made her look awful! Flesh (not gonna say fat) was squishing out by her arm pits and she looked very chunky with huge shoulders, and having her hair pulled back didn't help. Usually I like what she wears but this outfit, imo, was a complete fail.


----------



## kemilia

TC1 said:


> I thought The Fat Jewish at the party was so out of place. He seemed very awkward just grinding in Kyle's face...I mean, that's the entertainment of someone who's a huge Instagram celebrity?. It's way more of a nightclub schtick, IMO


And he kept on playing with his hair, which is not a good look anyway.


----------



## imgg

nycmom said:


> I would like to hang out with Lisa, she's probably a lot of fun, but I don't know that I would be close friends with her.


I'm not sure you can be close friends with Lisa V, but I agree she would be fun to hang out with.  I would love to see her house in person.


----------



## chowlover2

TC1 said:


> I thought The Fat Jewish at the party was so out of place. He seemed very awkward just grinding in Kyle's face...I mean, that's the entertainment of someone who's a huge Instagram celebrity?. It's way more of a nightclub schtick, IMO


I don't get what all the hoopla is about him either. He made an appearance on RHoNY 2 seasons ago and I was not impressed.


----------



## TC1

chowlover2 said:


> I don't get what all the hoopla is about him either. He made an appearance on RHoNY 2 seasons ago and I was not impressed.


Right?, and yet he needed TWO assistants/business partners there?. What for?, the average age at that party was 50 years old. Nothing is going to get out of hand.


----------



## susieserb

cafecreme15 said:


> Loved all the bags the ladies were carrying at Kyle's party at her store. After having watched this episode, I think Dorit has the best fashion sense out of all of them. I want nearly everything she wears. She's really grown on me this season, and I hope she comes back.


Her Boy Bag was to die for..It was the main character of the show tonight.  Oooops but the fashion reveal is saying Gucci..Which BTW is really kind of pissing me off because the Boy Bag is being ripped off to the nth degree and I'm kind of getting sick of it.


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> Her Boy Bag was to die for..It was the main character of the show tonight.  Oooops but the fashion reveal is saying Gucci..Which BTW is really kind of pissing me off because the Boy Bag is being ripped off to the nth degree and I'm kind of getting sick of it.


All the designers rip each other off.  Dior was the first to come out with the quilting and Chanel ripped it from them decades ago.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

susieserb said:


> Her Boy Bag was to die for..It was the main character of the show tonight.  Oooops but the fashion reveal is saying Gucci..Which BTW is really kind of pissing me off because the Boy Bag is being ripped off to the nth degree and I'm kind of getting sick of it.


Her bag at Kyles party was indeed a Gucci.


----------



## Vienna

I think Rinna's "bad guy" act is indeed all an act for the show. She's always played that role the best. Don't you remember her Melrose Place days?


----------



## AECornell

I don't think she's playing the bad guy role. I think she's approached by production to produce the story line even if she gets the short end of the stick/the bad rap for the season. And because she wants a check and to stay in the spotlight she does it.

Plus she doesn't really seem that bright TBH.


----------



## Sassys

*'There was screaming, there was crying': Kyle Richards details the VERY bizarre RHOBH reunion episode*
*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-details-bizarre-RHOBH-reunion-episode.html*


----------



## DC-Cutie

They can get rid PK/Dorit (keep Boy George though) and Eden.  Bring back Miss Tinsel hair and Camille


----------



## acrowcounted

kemilia said:


> And he kept on playing with his hair, which is not a good look anyway.





Sassys said:


> *'There was screaming, there was crying': Kyle Richards details the VERY bizarre RHOBH reunion episode*
> *http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-details-bizarre-RHOBH-reunion-episode.html*


Per the article, Kyle was so stressed after the reunion that she treated herself to "a Hermes and Birkin bag" lol


----------



## TC1

Man, I wish I could treat myself to a "Hermes and a Birkin bag" when I had a stressful day. 
Or perhaps I just need a husband that would offer me one to jump off a yacht. Clearly I'm doing something wrong


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> They can get rid PK/Dorit (keep Boy George though) and Eden.  Bring back Miss Tinsel hair and Camille



No leave Adrienne off. She is boring without Paul. Hell no to Camille. She already showed her true colors.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> No leave Adrienne off. She is boring without Paul. Hell no to Camille. She already showed her true colors.


I agree about Adrienne. But I did enjoy Camille. She was entertaining.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> I agree about Adrienne. But I did enjoy Camille. She was entertaining.



She was a major bi$ch and thought she was better than everyone. I'll pass on her


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> She was a major bi$ch and thought she was better than everyone. I'll pass on her


I give her a bit of a pass for S:1 because she was going through some ish...
She got humbled to the floor by the end.
And S:2 I feel like she somewhat redeemed herself, lol


----------



## susieserb

imgg said:


> All the designers rip each other off.  Dior was the first to come out with the quilting and Chanel ripped it from them decades ago.


Your absolutely right with copy cat designs...elements here (quilting) and there (metallic chain, interlocking logos) but honest to GOD, next to the Birkin the Boy is _blatantly _ripped off in every manner by every level designer this day and age.


----------



## White Orchid

Tivo said:


> I agree about Adrienne. But I did enjoy Camille. She was entertaining.


How so?


----------



## bisousx

White Orchid said:


> How so?



Oh where do I start? Her married "friend" slash makeout partner slash tennis buddy... her gang of nannies... her Xanaxed aura... her lack of touch with reality.. need I go on?


----------



## White Orchid

bisousx said:


> Oh where do I start? Her married "friend" slash makeout partner slash tennis buddy... her gang of nannies... her Xanaxed aura... her lack of touch with reality.. need I go on?


Nah, you've convinced me.  Bring the bish back!


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> I give her a bit of a pass for S:1 because she was going through some ish...
> She got humbled to the floor by the end.
> And S:2 I feel like she somewhat redeemed herself, lol



She was a bi$ch before she found out about his affair. nope, leave Camille where she is.


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> They can get rid PK/Dorit (keep Boy George though) and Eden.  Bring back Miss Tinsel hair and Camille


I like Dorit.  I found Adrienne boring.


----------



## pjhm

They should stick to housewives, I like seeing their spouses and interactions. Single divorcees bore me, they are all neurotic likes Real Housewives of New York.


----------



## horse17

I really like Lisa Rinnas casual style...


----------



## Sassys

Again, no one can talk about Rinna, but she can do it to others. I can't stand this fcuking woman.


----------



## DC-Cutie

i love me some Erika, but can she leave the glam squad at home


----------



## caitlin1214

So Rinna is okay with talking about how Kim is not sober and close to death and yet has an issue with Dorit and her bag of pills?

Hmm .... 


Though when she first brought it up I did think her tone made it sound like there was more of a thing to it than there really was, but in Mexico it sounded like she was laughing at Xanex smoothies. 

And her bag of pills just looked like a bag of vitamins/supplements. (I take potassium supplelents and calcium chews and I'm fine with that but that's just me.)


----------



## horse17

I do think Dorit said it, with the insinuation that it was strange..ie maybe there is an issue....


----------



## Graw

I think Dorit said it as in ... Rinna is a little kooky/eccentric.  Who puts Xanax in smoothies?  Either way Rinna said that on camera so ... this is a moot point that she should drop.  She wants to secure her position next season and she has, she doesn't need to suck the air out of a room or every scene.


----------



## caitlin1214

I see that: Rinna shouldn't get mad about someone talking about a Xanax smoothie like it's weird, because it IS weird.


----------



## caitlin1214

Those chocolate sculptures in the hotel rooms are gorgeous. (I bet they'd be yummy, top.)


I love when *Lisa *told Kyle to save her from eating the cookies in her room and Kyle told her to save them for her because she'd eat them. 

It was so cute when one of *Lisa*'*s *dogs thought he was going so he jumps into the limo.


----------



## simone72

Rinna trying to stir drama for no reason! Eden a bit of a troublemaker can't tell this girl
Anything I mean Dorit was pretty much responding to Eden's questions about Rinna and said perhaps it was induced ? Dorit fell right into that trap! Now Eden sits back and enjoys the chaos


----------



## ExBagHag

What is wrong with Eden?  She "innocently" passes along whatever scandalous tidbit she hears and then sits back in her permanent fog state and acts like she doesn't know what's going on. 

She's really odd.  I hate to say it - but she seems brain damaged or just hella dumb.


----------



## ExBagHag

DC-Cutie said:


> i love me some Erika, but can she leave the glam squad at home



Right?  It's great that she has the money to be so extravagant but is it really necessary?  Does she do this even when not on tv?  I was a little surprised by the look book and the planning for a girls trip.


----------



## cafecreme15

Two questions so far (I've only watched the first 5 minutes) about last night's episode:
1) How is it these women can stand to wear fashionable, tight, uncomfortable clothes for a transpacific flight? I wonder if they change once they get on the plane, then change back before landing?
Edit: Omg Erika - "what are these ho's thinking? Im wearing a sweatsuit...time to go to bed" LOL 
2) Was that a snakeskin Birkin Eden was carrying? This was the first time Ive seen anything like that (and I spend a lot of time looking at the Hermes forum here!)


----------



## pursegrl12

cafecreme15 said:


> Two questions so far (I've only watched the first 5 minutes) about last night's episode:
> 1) How is it these women can stand to wear fashionable, tight, uncomfortable clothes for a transpacific flight? I wonder if they change once they get on the plane, then change back before landing?
> Edit: Omg Erika -* "what are these ho's thinking? Im wearing a sweatsuit...time to go to bed"* LOL
> 2) Was that a snakeskin Birkin Eden was carrying? This was the first time Ive seen anything like that (and I spend a lot of time looking at the Hermes forum here!)



LOL!! I loved when she said that.....that's what I love about Erika (and Lisa R) they dress practical for he occasion (most times)


----------



## Sassys

cafecreme15 said:


> Two questions so far (I've only watched the first 5 minutes) about last night's episode:
> 1) How is it these women can stand to wear fashionable, tight, uncomfortable clothes for a transpacific flight? I wonder if they change once they get on the plane, then change back before landing?
> Edit: Omg Erika - "what are these ho's thinking? Im wearing a sweatsuit...time to go to bed" LOL
> 2) Was that a snakeskin Birkin Eden was carrying? This was the first time Ive seen anything like that (and I spend a lot of time looking at the Hermes forum here!)



Wearing tight jeans in first class is not like doing it in coach. All international flights have cubicle like seats that lie flat, so I don't think tight clothes matter IMO. Its un comforatble, when you have people on top of you and no leg room.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

cafecreme15 said:


> Two questions so far (I've only watched the first 5 minutes) about last night's episode:
> 1) How is it these women can stand to wear fashionable, tight, uncomfortable clothes for a transpacific flight? I wonder if they change once they get on the plane, then change back before landing?
> Edit: Omg Erika - "what are these ho's thinking? Im wearing a sweatsuit...time to go to bed" LOL
> 2) Was that a snakeskin Birkin Eden was carrying? This was the first time Ive seen anything like that (and I spend a lot of time looking at the Hermes forum here!)


It did a appear as a snakeskin Birkin which I think is so inappropriate to travel with abroad due to it being an exotic skin (customs regulations etc.) and also too that the purpose of the trip was for animal rights and not being torture/ used for human purpose yet here is Eden bringing an exotic skin bag!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

WillstarveforLV said:


> It did a appear as a snakeskin Birkin which I think is so inappropriate to travel with abroad due to it being an exotic skin (customs regulations etc.) and also too that the purpose of the trip was for animal rights and not being torture/ used for human purpose yet here is Eden bringing an exotic skin bag!!


And forgot to mention that Eileen wore a snakeskin biker jacket to the airport but I am thinking that was just a print and was faux - not real snakeskin.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sassys said:


> Wearing tight jeans in first class is not like doing it in coach. All international flights have cubicle like seats that lie flat, so I don't think tight clothes matter IMO. Its un comforatble, when you have people on top of you and no leg room.


I've flown both first/business class and coach on international flights, and I feel gross when I get off the plane no matter what Im wearing or where Ive been sitting. Although by the looks of Eileen's in-fight footage some of the women brought sweatshirts for the flight or changed.


----------



## AECornell

cafecreme15 said:


> I've flown both first/business class and coach on international flights, and I feel gross when I get off the plane no matter what Im wearing or where Ive been sitting. Although by the looks of Eileen's in-fight footage some of the women brought sweatshirts for the flight or changed.



Same. Regardless of your seat, tight jeans just aren't comfy. But I'm also not fabulous or arsed to wear something fashionable when I travel. Leggings on a 7+ hour flight are perfect for me.


----------



## RueMonge

Kudos to Lisa for her passion for the dogs. If the preview for the documentary moved Eileen and Eden to tears, I know I can't watch it, but I'm so glad attention is being brought to the situation. I'm liking Lisa and Kyle more this year. 

Rinna is so exhausting, but she is funny. It cracked me up to see her planning her trip wardrobe in the closet with her dog.


----------



## TC1

LOL at Eden wearing the wig. Then Erika saying "It's not a contest to be the most fabulous, I mean...we know I win every time".


----------



## snow0160

They really need to get rid of Dorit. She is such a pretentious snob. What is the custom in China. Her response was to burp after you eat.  She is disrespectful and fake just like everything Erica said about her. Dorit is a gossip queen who lives on drama.


----------



## slang

Ok I'm confused, who did tell Rinna about Dorit's comment in Mexico, they never told us right?


----------



## baghagg

cafecreme15 said:


> Two questions so far (I've only watched the first 5 minutes) about last night's episode:
> 1) How is it these women can stand to wear fashionable, tight, uncomfortable clothes for a transpacific flight? I wonder if they change once they get on the plane, then change back before landing?
> Edit: Omg Erika - "what are these ho's thinking? Im wearing a sweatsuit...time to go to bed" LOL
> 2) Was that a snakeskin Birkin Eden was carrying? This was the first time Ive seen anything like that (and I spend a lot of time looking at the Hermes forum here!)


I only caught a quick glimpse of Eden's bag,  but it may have been YSL


----------



## slang

WillstarveforLV said:


> It did a appear as a snakeskin Birkin which I think is so inappropriate to travel with abroad due to it being an exotic skin (customs regulations etc.) and also too that the purpose of the trip was for animal rights and not being torture/ used for human purpose yet here is Eden bringing an exotic skin bag!!



I think Erika's first outfit had fur cuffs too!


----------



## baghagg

slang said:


> Ok I'm confused, who did tell Rinna about Dorit's comment in Mexico, they never told us right?


+1, wondering myself. ..
(...was thinking,  maybe Eileen - was she at that dinner in Mexico,  can't recall)


----------



## DC-Cutie

cafecreme15 said:


> I've flown both first/business class and coach on international flights, and I feel gross when I get off the plane no matter what Im wearing or where Ive been sitting. Although by the looks of Eileen's in-fight footage some of the women brought sweatshirts for the flight or changed.



I agree!
I was on a flight in December to Thailand - 23 hrs in first class.  I was in sweats, there was a lady next to me in jeans, she changed mid way.  Pod or lay flat seat, doesn't matter, jeans are just uncomfortable for long hauls


----------



## GaudyGirl

snow0160 said:


> They really need to get rid of Dorit. She is such a pretentious snob. What is the custom in China. Her response was to burp after you eat.  She is disrespectful and fake just like everything Erica said about her. Dorit is a gossip queen who lives on drama.



I can't stand Dorit so I'm not one to be taking up for her but I'm pretty sure she was being genuine about the burping thing. It seems really odd to us but I think it's viewed as complimentary.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

slang said:


> Ok I'm confused, who did tell Rinna about Dorit's comment in Mexico, they never told us right?



Erika


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I LOVE Dorit! 

Also Erika, I just can't! This bish had no idea what a glam squad was until she married skelator. 

also she says she hates bullsh***ers but she like Rinna??? I'm going to need for her bough bootleg barbie self to have several seats.


----------



## cafecreme15

Glitterandstuds said:


> I LOVE Dorit!
> 
> Also Erika, I just can't! This bish had no idea what a glam squad was until she married skelator.
> 
> also she says she hates bullsh***ers but she like Rinna??? I'm going to need for her bough bootleg barbie self to have several seats.


Right? I generally like Erika, but being unable to go anywhere without your "glam squad" seems like the epitome of bs to me.


----------



## Bagisa

The other ladies have professionals do their hair and makeup during all filming, overseas trips included. It's just that Erika's glam squad is more TV friendly.


----------



## Sassys

I need Erika to stop with the damn power point comb-bound look books. Grab some outfits and go on vacation. Jesus, its not that serious.


----------



## slang

Glitterandstuds said:


> Erika



Ok thanks, that's what I thought since she was the only one helping Rinna out in her argument with Dorit but I expected Bravo to show a flash back to their conversation since they always do that to back up evidence in a fight and we saw nothing so I thought I missed something


----------



## caitlin1214

Rinna really does change her tune quite often. She can't say "Someone told me" and then "Oh, I had an inkling." I agree with Dorit: It can't be both. Which is it?

(If they had awards for backpedaling, Rinna would win every time.)


----------



## Prufrock613

caitlin1214 said:


> Rinna really does change her tune quite often. She can't say "Someone told me" and then "Oh, I had an inkling." I agree with Dorit: It can't be both. Which is it?
> 
> (If they had awards for backpedaling, Rinna would win every time.)



I think Rinna even pedals backwards when she's in Spin class...so sick of her.  I think she's trying to stay relevant to boost her daughters modeling careers.


----------



## purseinsanity

cafecreme15 said:


> Two questions so far (I've only watched the first 5 minutes) about last night's episode:
> 1) How is it these women can stand to wear fashionable, tight, uncomfortable clothes for a transpacific flight? I wonder if they change once they get on the plane, then change back before landing?
> Edit: Omg Erika - "what are these ho's thinking? Im wearing a sweatsuit...time to go to bed" LOL
> 2) *Was that a snakeskin Birkin Eden was carrying? This was the first time Ive seen anything like that* (and I spend a lot of time looking at the Hermes forum here!)


It's not real.  As far as I know, Hermes has used a lot of weird skins to make their bags, but never a python Birkin.


----------



## Sassys

purseinsanity said:


> It's not real.  As far as I know, Hermes has used a lot of weird skins to make their bags, but never a python Birkin.



Per another thread
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-and-phyton-skin.688493/page-2


----------



## cafecreme15

purseinsanity said:


> It's not real.  As far as I know, Hermes has used a lot of weird skins to make their bags, but never a python Birkin.


That's what I thought. She does have a nice collection of real Hermes though (or what looks real to me), so I wonder why she would opt to carry something that is likely not genuine. i loved the color of the Evelyne she was carrying in Hong Kong.


----------



## bisousx

Queen Erika!!! lol
The flashbacks are brutal this season..everyone is getting called out on their lies hahah


----------



## Graw

slang said:


> Ok thanks, that's what I thought since she was the only one helping Rinna out in her argument with Dorit but I expected Bravo to show a flash back to their conversation since they always do that to back up evidence in a fight and we saw nothing so I thought I missed something



Rinna, Eileen and Erica seem strategic enough to have planning conversations off camera to set up scenes ... all 3 are actresses after all.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Lisa R. may not have a problem with pills but she definitely has a problem. Taking that many supplements instead of obtaining her nutrients from food can be just as dangerous to her body, including her mental health. It scares me to think of the behaviors and attitudes her daughters are learning from her.


----------



## imgg

The most amazing part of this show is that all the housewives talk about each other and why do they always seem so surprised when it comes to light?  It's caught on camera!  Seems so silly to make such a big deal about it (especially Rinna).  Rinna has zero room to talk, she talks about everyone.   It's getting so old.

And I can't with Erika.  She is such a narcissist and Dorit outshines her all day long even without the glam squad.


----------



## horse17

I don't know I have been liking Erica... and I get that she has her guard up from past life experiences whatever...... she clearly has an issue with Dorit who can come across as phony .. and someone who likes to get into your business... but she really needs to just dismiss her


----------



## PoohBear

I wish Dorit would stop trying so hard to get to know Erika. I think if she'd stop being so aggressive, then Erika would probably warm up to her!


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> I don't know I have been liking Erica... and I get that she has her guard up from past life experiences whatever...... she clearly has an issue with Dorit who can come across as phony .. and someone who likes to get into your business... but she really needs to just dismiss her



I get a jealous vibe from Erika about Dorit.  Clearly she does not like her and I agree with your take on Dorit to a certain extent.  Dorit is an odd one, but  I think she is just trying to fit in.  I'm not getting a vicious vibe from Dorit, but I do get that from Erika.   Erika thinks she's better than everyone, but I think she has some deep insecurities she is trying to mask with this super tough exterior.


----------



## simone72

I like Erika but it's kind of telling when someone can't leave the house alone without at least 3 people on her payroll surrounding her aka the glam squad. It's more intimidating to go somewhere alone and hold your own, I think she's a bit insecure and needs to always be surrounded by a bunch of yes men


----------



## legaldiva

I saw this week's episode last night ... the HK scenery was off the chain amazing.  The rest was so--blah.  I'm over Lisa Rinna's plotline, which I think it just hammed up for the sake of drama & relevancy at this point.  Without it, we would have zero to watch. 
I was taken aback by how vicious Erika was in coming after Dorit on the boat.  I like Erika so much when she is direct & above the fray.  Even some of the scenes with her ridiculous glam squad are entertaining, although she really can't come up with looking like an extra from Gem & the Rockstars for her confessionals on her own?  Then other times Erika seems so petty & angry. 
Eden is boring.  Kyle is worse.


----------



## guccimamma

erika isn't going to like dorit because of the panty thing.  it revealed both her and hubby to be creepy.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> I need Erika to stop with the damn power point comb-bound look books. Grab some outfits and go on vacation. Jesus, its not that serious.



my favorite look was her sweatsuit, the rest are ridiculous to me.


----------



## Bagisa

I'm looking at Dorit and wondering what in the world anyone would be jealous of. Seriously. Her voice alone is like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## DC-Cutie

these ladies go to AMAZING destinations and can't resist a good argument.


----------



## Tivo

Lisa Rinna is a nut job.


----------



## bisousx

Bagisa said:


> I'm looking at Dorit and wondering what in the world anyone would be jealous of. Seriously. Her voice alone is like nails on a chalkboard.



There has _got _to be a happy medium somewhere in between getting to wear her amazing designer clothes and having to sleep with PK.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I crack up at Lisa V doing her Lisa R impersonations "own it, own it"!  She was spot on!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> There has _got _to be a happy medium somewhere in between getting to wear her amazing designer clothes and having to sleep with PK.



you ain't neva lied!  All the birkins and designer clothes.... then she has to sleep with him.


----------



## Tivo

Erika sits around judging people, then rationalizing it as "taking everything in."
She's cold and mean unless you behave EXACTLY the way she wants.
She can't handle criticism and her "yes" squad insulates her from normal social interaction.


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> you ain't neva lied!  All the birkins and designer clothes.... then she has to sleep with him.


I like Dorit so much better when she is not around PK.

It's not like Erika is sleeping with much better.  He does seem sweet for a grandpa though.


----------



## Sassys

imgg said:


> I like Dorit so much better when she is not around PK.
> 
> It's not like Erika is sleeping with much better.  He does seem sweet for a grandpa though.



PK looks like he would make his wife have threesomes or go to swing parties. I don't see that in Erika's husband.


----------



## green.bee

Sassys said:


> PK looks like he would make his wife have threesomes or go to swing parties. I don't see that in Erika's husband.


PK is so creepy


----------



## imgg

Sassys said:


> PK looks like he would make his wife have threesomes or go to swing parties. I don't see that in Erika's husband.


Like I said, he looks like a nice grandpa but you know she did not marry him because he's a nice guy.


----------



## Bagisa

imgg said:


> Like I said, he looks like a nice grandpa but you know she did not marry him because he's a nice guy.



20 yrs ago he didn't look that bad. Hell, I'm sure there are dozens of law clerks and young associates who would want a piece right now. There's something about a very successful and confident man that makes looks and age go to the wayside. 

PK on the other hand is like the sleazy, sweaty red faced John from every working girl's nightmares.


----------



## imgg

Bagisa said:


> 20 yrs ago he didn't look that bad. Hell, I'm sure there are dozens of law clerks and young associates who would want a piece right now. There's something about a very successful and confident man that makes looks and age go to the wayside.
> 
> PK on the other hand is like the sleazy, sweaty red faced John from every working girl's nightmares.


I'm not arguing just saying Erika's marriage is one of convenience.  My guess she did not marry for love, nor did he.  Sleeping with someone 40 years older would creep me out, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Tropigal3

Bagisa said:


> PK on the other hand is like the sleazy, sweaty red faced John from every working girl's nightmares.







imgg said:


> The most amazing part of this show is that all the housewives talk about each other and why do they always seem so surprised when it comes to light?  It's caught on camera!  Seems so silly to make such a big deal about it (especially Rinna).  Rinna has zero room to talk, she talks about everyone.   It's getting so old.





Tivo said:


> Lisa Rinna is a nut job.



Yeah it does seem ridiculous but then the producers want something that will touch viewers emotions be it annoyance, disgust, shock, etc.   Rinna's an actor and has stated many times she'll "do anything for money".  Just another acting part for her and I think she really enjoys bringing the drama.  I doubt that looking like a nut job matters much to her since it's a paid gig.  It's always more fun and exciting to play the mean girl or bi*chy part and you can get out all that aggression at the same time.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> you ain't neva lied!  All the birkins and designer clothes.... then she has to sleep with him.



and you know he makes her work for it.


----------



## guccimamma

Tivo said:


> Erika sits around judging people, then rationalizing it as "taking everything in."
> She's cold and mean unless you behave EXACTLY the way she wants.
> She can't handle criticism and her "yes" squad insulates her from normal social interaction.



i'd like her a lot more, if she didn't travel with her paid entourage.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

simone72 said:


> I like Erika but it's kind of telling when someone can't leave the house alone without at least 3 people on her payroll surrounding her aka the glam squad. It's more intimidating to go somewhere alone and hold your own, I think she's a bit insecure and needs to always be surrounded by a bunch of yes men


I loved it when she showed up at the airport in sweats when everyone else was in skinny jeans and heal - such a practical thing to do for a long flight.
I think I could like Erika if she dropped the "Erika Jayne" persona (and her glam squad) and just be herself but  I think she's been playing the role for so long its hard to know when it begins and when it stops.


----------



## RueMonge

imgg said:


> I'm not arguing just saying Erika's marriage is one of convenience.  My guess she did not marry for love, nor did he.  Sleeping with someone 40 years older would creep me out, but maybe that's just me.


Only 22 years older and I think love was high on each of their lists when they married.


----------



## imgg

RueMonge said:


> Only 22 years older and I think love was high on each of their lists when they married.


I guess we all have our opinions. 

Reminds me a bit of the Anna Nicole situation without the drugs.


----------



## Bagisa

Anna Nicole was 26 and Howard Marshall was 89 when they married. It's a stretch to compare their marriage to Erika's - where the age difference is 22, not 63.  

If I were single I'm in my 40s, I wouldn't foreclose the possibility of dating someone in his 60s.  Especially someone who is considered brilliant in the trade.


----------



## caitlin1214

caitlin1214 said:


> I see that: Rinna shouldn't get mad about someone talking about a Xanax smoothie like it's weird, because it IS weird.


Quoting myself to add: the only person I wouldn't have batted an eyelash at if they talked about dropping a pill into their smoothie was Carrie Fisher. (And it would have been a Prozac smoothie.) And that's only because she was very open about the fact that she was bi-polar.


----------



## imgg

RueMonge said:


> Only 22 years older and I think love was high on each of their lists when they married.


They are 32 years a part, not 22.  He is 77 and she is 45.
As I stated to each their own, but not for me, no matter how many Birkins or glam squads I would get.


----------



## needloub

Tivo said:


> Lisa Rinna is a nut job.



Just Rinna? lol


----------



## Tropigal3

imgg said:


> As I stated to each their own, but not for me, no matter how many Birkins or glam squads I would get.



That's true for me as well.  But there are those who do truly fall in love with much older men/women.  Power, talent and/or money does help make a person more attractive.  Even the homely musician who we normally wouldn't give a second glance to is much more attractive due to his talent & money.


----------



## RueMonge

imgg said:


> They are 32 years a part, not 22.  He is 77 and she is 45.
> As I stated to each their own, but not for me, no matter how many Birkins or glam squads I would get.



Oops, my bad. Even at 32 years apart I see a connection. Especially in their early pictures.


----------



## AECornell

I kind of find Erika to be asexual. Maybe she's just cold, I dunno. But I don't see her actually wanting sex, especially with her husband.

I don't really see her appeal TBH. She talks as if she's better than everyone but tried to act like she's cool. And her face barely moves.


----------



## horse17

I'm looking at Dorit and wondering what in the world anyone would be jealous of. Seriously. Her voice alone is like nails on a chalkboard.[/QUOTE]
really?...I wouldn't be jealous of her,  and I really don't like her and I cant stand her husband....but, gotta say, she's not beautiful, but  she has a great body, and a great sense of style....


----------



## Bagisa

horse17 said:


> I'm looking at Dorit and wondering what in the world anyone would be jealous of. Seriously. Her voice alone is like nails on a chalkboard.


really?...I wouldn't be jealous of her,  and I really don't like her and I cant stand her husband....but, gotta say, she's not beautiful, but  she has a great body, and a great sense of style....[/QUOTE]

No, I'm not jealous of every women with a slender figure and access to Birkins. I am however jealous of women who are kicking ass in their careers or excelling at motherhood. Those things are worthy of my envy. Not material possessions or access to plastic surgery.


----------



## rockhollow

Erika doesn't look any better than the other ladies there without a 'glam squad'. 
I agree with someone else here, I'm sure the other ladies get help with their hair and make-up, so Erika could just use them.
She's just too full of herself. And that 'what to wear' look book is just too much!
She comes off as being insecure, having to travel with her paid help. She couldn't even go and visit her mom alone - that's just weird!
I guess she doesn't have to ever worry if anyone likes her and will talk to her as she always has her paid 'yes' men to talk to and agree with anything she says.

And I don't know why she's complaining about the way Dorit talks, she sounded quite different when she was with her mother - like less of a twang.


----------



## Creativelyswank

guccimamma said:


> i'd like her a lot more, if she didn't travel with her paid entourage.


It really dispels the whole dual persona portrayal.


----------



## Creativelyswank

CanuckBagLover said:


> I loved it when she showed up at the airport in sweats when everyone else was in skinny jeans and heal - such a practical thing to do for a long flight.
> I think I could like Erika if she dropped the "Erika Jayne" persona (and her glam squad) and just be herself but  I think she's been playing the role for so long its hard to know when it begins and when it stops.


I just read this after I responded to the preceding comment. I love Erika, but we are on the same wavelength.


----------



## horse17

rockhollow said:


> Erika doesn't look any better than the other ladies there without a 'glam squad'.
> I agree with someone else here, I'm sure the other ladies get help with their hair and make-up, so Erika could just use them.
> She's just too full of herself. And that 'what to wear' look book is just too much!
> She comes off as being insecure, having to travel with her paid help. She couldn't even go and visit her mom alone - that's just weird!
> I guess she doesn't have to ever worry if anyone likes her and will talk to her as she always has her paid 'yes' men to talk to and agree with anything she says.
> 
> And I don't know why she's complaining about the way Dorit talks, she sounded quite different when she was with her mother - like less of a twang.


Did she take her gang whe she went to see her mother?


----------



## chowlover2

horse17 said:


> Did she take her gang whe she went to see her mother?


Yes!


----------



## horse17

chowlover2 said:


> Yes!


Guess I missed that...wth?


----------



## snow0160

I see lots of mention of Rinna, Dorit, Erica and even Eden. What are people's opinion of Lisa Vanderpump? Love or Hate.


----------



## Creativelyswank

snow0160 said:


> I see lots of mention of Rinna, Dorit, Erica and even Eden. What are people's opinion of Lisa Vanderpump? Love or Hate.


The work she does for animals is very admirable. Her people skills...not so much. She's received a much more tolerable edit this season.


----------



## caitlin1214

rockhollow said:


> She's just too full of herself. And that 'what to wear' look book is just too much!



Marie Antoinette had a look book. Well, it was called a wardrobe book.

They would bring the book to her, she'd select what she wanted to wear by sticking pins into her choice and giving it back to her ladies. Then they'd dress her in that outfit. Notice I said "dress her" as opposed to she got dressed. She wasn't allowed to touch anything. It all had to be handed to people and put on her. (The process of getting her dressed is a whole other topic of conversation.)

http://rodama1789.blogspot.ca/2014/05/marie-antoinettes-wardrobe-book.html


Not comparing Erika to her at all. I just saw the post about Erika and was reminded of what I read about Marie Antoinette.


----------



## imgg

Creativelyswank said:


> The work she does for animals is very admirable. Her people skills...not so much. She's received a much more tolerable edit this season.


x


----------



## imgg

snow0160 said:


> I see lots of mention of Rinna, Dorit, Erica and even Eden. What are people's opinion of Lisa Vanderpump? Love or Hate.


If you read back a few thread and seasons that's all we talked about, I think most of us are tired of talking about her despite loving or hating her.


----------



## Graw

imgg said:


> The most amazing part of this show is that all the housewives talk about each other and why do they always seem so surprised when it comes to light?  It's caught on camera!  Seems so silly to make such a big deal about it (especially Rinna).  Rinna has zero room to talk, she talks about everyone.   It's getting so old.
> 
> And I can't with Erika.  She is such a narcissist and Dorit outshines her all day long even without the glam squad.



YES! Yes!  A thousand times yes!


----------



## Graw

AECornell said:


> I kind of find Erika to be asexual. Maybe she's just cold, I dunno. But I don't see her actually wanting sex, especially with her husband.
> 
> I don't really see her appeal TBH. She talks as if she's better than everyone but tried to act like she's cool. And her face barely moves.



+ 1


----------



## Graw

Bagisa said:


> No, I'm not jealous of every women with a slender figure and access to Birkins. I am however jealous of women who are kicking ass in their careers or excelling at motherhood. Those things are worthy of my envy. Not material possessions or access to plastic surgery.



Agree!  

Being humble, having a career you love and caring for others, children, parents, spouse is much more important and noteworthy than a Birkin collection, abdominoplasty and lip injections.


----------



## imgg

RueMonge said:


> Oops, my bad. Even at 32 years apart I see a connection. Especially in their early pictures.


I think a lot of women would smile from ear-to-ear if they just landed a billionaire.


----------



## imgg

Graw said:


> Agree!
> 
> Being humble, having a career you love and caring for others, children, parents, spouse is much more important and noteworthy than a Birkin collection, abdominoplasty and lip injections.


These ladies who marry for money never seem happy either.  Compare Erika to Lisa V or Kyle.  Erika seems miserable to me.


----------



## imgg

Has anyone else noticed a significant personality shift when Erika is with her husband compared to how she acts around her glam squad or the other ladies? 

When she is with her DH she is sweet, warm, affectionate, kind, and doting.  When she is with her friends she's pretty *****-y and cold.  It does not seem like her genuine personality when she is with hubby, unless genuinely calculating counts. 

The other ladies pretty much act the same around their husbands as they do with everyone else.   Must be exhausting to have three personas!


----------



## Sassys

imgg said:


> Has anyone else noticed a significant personality shift when Erika is with her husband compared to how she acts around her glam squad or the other ladies?
> 
> When she is with her DH she is sweet, warm, affectionate, kind, and doting.  When she is with her friends she's pretty *****-y and cold.  It does not seem like her genuine personality when she is with hubby, unless genuinely calculating counts.
> 
> The other ladies pretty much act the same around their husbands as they do with everyone else.   Must be exhausting to have three personas!



When she is around her husband she is very respectful. She is a southern girl and being respectful of your elders is ingrained in you at a very early age. She also said, she was very close to her grandparents. I am sure he reminds her of her grand parents. Also, her husband seems the type that what put her in her place if she wasn't acting like a "lady". He would pull her to the side in private and scold her. He pays for her lifestyle so of course she is going to be on her best behavior. She is making her own money, but I am sure it could never give her the lifestyle she has. Her income alone would probably just cover her glam squad. 

Has is ever been mentioned if her husband has children?


----------



## Graw

Remember the dinner when Tom hushed Erica compared to Erica attacking Dorit ... so different.  Erica has some great qualities she should let that shine and drop the petty feuds/comments.


----------



## pjhm

Tivo said:


> Erika sits around judging people, then rationalizing it as "taking everything in."
> She's cold and mean unless you behave EXACTLY the way she wants.
> She can't handle criticism and her "yes" squad insulates her from normal social interaction.



Yes she's similar to Camille in that respect, her best friends are on her payroll.


----------



## pjhm

imgg said:


> If you read back a few thread and seasons that's all we talked about, I think most of us are tired of talking about her despite loving or hating her.



True, after several seasons LVP and Kyle have emerged as the grounded ones, even though they are both pretty affected by wealth.


----------



## imgg

Sassys said:


> When she is around her husband she is very respectful. She is a southern girl and being respectful of your elders is ingrained in you at a very early age. She also said, she was very close to her grandparents. I am sure he reminds her of her grand parents. Also, her husband seems the type that what put her in her place if she wasn't acting like a "lady". He would pull her to the side in private and scold her. He pays for her lifestyle so of course she is going to be on her best behavior. She is making her own money, but I am sure it could never give her the lifestyle she has. Her income alone would probably just cover her glam squad.
> 
> Has is ever been mentioned if her husband has children?


Exactly and that goes to my point, she can't be herself around her husband and that should be the one person you can be yourself, for better or worse, as I am sure Harry Hamlin feels the latter for most of the time!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Grrrr... Harry Hamilin!  Why must she say his whole name all the time!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Grrrr... Harry Hamilin!  Why must she say his whole name all the time!



 She want everyone to know her she is married to a 80's heartthrob; because clearly everyone cares.


----------



## Nahreen

Eden makes me think of Brandi, it is something with her voice.


----------



## guccimamma

maybe harry can't remember his name.


----------



## Graw

The entire franchise has a history of not remembering!


----------



## Sassys

* Wendy Williams Rips Eden Sassoon As 'Entitled' - But the 'Real Housewives' Star Isn't Having It (Video)



A feud has erupted between Wendy Williams and "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" star Eden Sassoon over critical comments the talk show host made during one of her "Hot Topics" segments.

The subject at hand: the reality star revealing on "RHOBH" she booked her online boyfriend, who she refers to as "London," a trip to NYC to finally meet IRL for the first time. The Sassoon talk starts at the 14:18 mark above.

"I think that she's got that growing up rich and entitled thing, where she's not really on track with what is going on out here," Williams said during the segment. "You can't carry a crystal to your computer and think that by holding it in your hand tight, you're gonna meet Mr. Right and invite you to your house. He could be the killer. He could be the STD carrier and I'm not talking about the ones you cure. People get very angry when they realize that they got something that maybe is incurable and they do terrible terrible things."

Williams wasn't done there.

"Then he could find out you're a Sassoon, wait for you to get into the shower, go into your check book, steal a few checks from the bottom," she said. "You never steal from the top!"

Her final message to Sassoon: "Get smart before someone takes from the bottom of your check book. That's all."

Eden caught wind of Wendy's remarks this morning and went off on her on Twitter.

And yes, if you made it down this far, that last tweet does say that Sassoon sent Williams a wig.

The reality star has been at odds with some of her co-stars during her first season on the show as well, getting into it with Lisa Rinna and Kyle and Kim Richards over the latter's sobriety. 

Eden previously told TooFab she had no regrets entering the Richards' sobriety conversation, because she's getting her message out there.

"Every single day I have minimum of 20 people reach out to me. Minimum. And whether it's online or I give them my number or email back and forth, people go through some serious, serious things in life," she said of the outreach she's received since being on the show. "Every single day, I'm reminded that what I'm doing and what I'm talking about relates to people suffering in this world. If that's why I'm here, that's why I'm here and I'm okay with that, completely okay with that."

http://toofab.com/2017/03/17/wendy-...he-real-housewives-star-isnt-having-it-video/




*


----------



## caitlin1214

cafecreme15 said:


> That's what I thought. She does have a nice collection of real Hermes though (or what looks real to me), so I wonder why she would opt to carry something that is likely not genuine. i loved the color of the Evelyne she was carrying in Hong Kong.


Is it one of those things like when society women keep their real jewels in the safe and wear paste copies out?


----------



## Summerfriend

I cannot with Eden trying to pull off Japanese street style in Hong Kong with those double buns. Her look always screams "trying really really hard to look whimsical and effortless."  Cringe.


----------



## horse17

pjhm said:


> True, after several seasons LVP and Kyle have emerged as the grounded ones, even though they are both pretty affected by wealth.


True, but I do remember a few seasons back...I couldn't stand Kyle....so immature and mean..hence the name vile Kyle.  ...yes, I like her much better now...but IMO you can still see her insecurities come thru in her mannerisms ..it's actually kind of funny to watch...


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> She want everyone to know her she is married to a 80's heartthrob; because clearly everyone cares.


Whenever I post about him people remind me he was the sexiest man alive. I don't see it now. He is skinny and looks like he smoked for a long time. He seems pleasant enough in his scenes though.


----------



## swags

It still irritates me when Lisa Rinna laughs her butt off at something she says. Like she cracks herself up. Its weird because she is not funny at all.


----------



## caitlin1214

Summerfriend said:


> I cannot with Eden trying to pull off Japanese street style in Hong Kong with those double buns. Her look always screams "trying really really hard to look whimsical and effortless."  Cringe.


Yeah, the Sailor Moon/Chun Li from Streetfighter buns were odd.

I was attempting modified Leia buns once and ended up with buns like Eden's. They looked cute but I wa always paranoid they would fall out. I overthought it so much I ended up taking them out and putting my hair into a regular bun. 

Since Dorit has played with bangs before, I could see the buns on her, but on Eden, with the way she is in general, it's just odd.


----------



## caitlin1214

To add: Eden's buns are Japanese. Hong Kong belongs to China. 

Interesting thing I found about hairstyles in Ancient China:

https://www.shenyunperformingarts.o...-lifehack-ancient-chinese-haute-coiffure.html


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> * Wendy Williams Rips Eden Sassoon As 'Entitled' - But the 'Real Housewives' Star Isn't Having It (Video)
> 
> 
> 
> A feud has erupted between Wendy Williams and "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" star Eden Sassoon over critical comments the talk show host made during one of her "Hot Topics" segments.
> 
> The subject at hand: the reality star revealing on "RHOBH" she booked her online boyfriend, who she refers to as "London," a trip to NYC to finally meet IRL for the first time. The Sassoon talk starts at the 14:18 mark above.
> 
> "I think that she's got that growing up rich and entitled thing, where she's not really on track with what is going on out here," Williams said during the segment. "You can't carry a crystal to your computer and think that by holding it in your hand tight, you're gonna meet Mr. Right and invite you to your house. He could be the killer. He could be the STD carrier and I'm not talking about the ones you cure. People get very angry when they realize that they got something that maybe is incurable and they do terrible terrible things."
> 
> Williams wasn't done there.
> 
> "Then he could find out you're a Sassoon, wait for you to get into the shower, go into your check book, steal a few checks from the bottom," she said. "You never steal from the top!"
> 
> Her final message to Sassoon: "Get smart before someone takes from the bottom of your check book. That's all."
> 
> Eden caught wind of Wendy's remarks this morning and went off on her on Twitter.
> 
> And yes, if you made it down this far, that last tweet does say that Sassoon sent Williams a wig.
> 
> The reality star has been at odds with some of her co-stars during her first season on the show as well, getting into it with Lisa Rinna and Kyle and Kim Richards over the latter's sobriety.
> 
> Eden previously told TooFab she had no regrets entering the Richards' sobriety conversation, because she's getting her message out there.
> 
> "Every single day I have minimum of 20 people reach out to me. Minimum. And whether it's online or I give them my number or email back and forth, people go through some serious, serious things in life," she said of the outreach she's received since being on the show. "Every single day, I'm reminded that what I'm doing and what I'm talking about relates to people suffering in this world. If that's why I'm here, that's why I'm here and I'm okay with that, completely okay with that."
> 
> http://toofab.com/2017/03/17/wendy-...he-real-housewives-star-isnt-having-it-video/
> 
> View attachment 3637232
> View attachment 3637233
> View attachment 3637234
> *




The multiple tweets like that make anyone look like a crazy person. If someone can't say what they want to say in three tweets, they should write a blog entry and post it in Instagram or as a Facebook note, or something.

All those tweets look like multiple texts from a thirsty person: "Hey." "Hey." "You there?" "Answer me." 

My life coach always says send up to three messages. Then wait for a response. If they don't, you don't send anything else.


----------



## Creativelyswank

caitlin1214 said:


> Is it one of those things like when society women keep their real jewels in the safe and wear paste copies out?


Did we determine it was indeed not genuine? I thought the post that was linked confirmed they do special order python?


----------



## Creativelyswank

swags said:


> Whenever I post about him people remind me he was the sexiest man alive. I don't see it now. He is skinny and looks like he smoked for a long time. He seems pleasant enough in his scenes though.


My ex-husband had a friend who went to acting classes with him way way back in the day and reported he had horrid body odor. So nope, not sexy in my book either.


----------



## Summerfriend

caitlin1214 said:


> Since Dorit has played with bangs before, I could see the buns on her, but on Eden, with the way she is in general, it's just odd.



I was just a bit too precious and not age-appropriate. There's also something off about traveling to Asia and attempting to "dress the part" like that - just ew. No true sense of personal style or elegance. 

I also find Dorit's looks to be consistently too cutesy and girly - she's my age, and I dunno . . . I'm hardly a stuffy dresser, but there's something about both these women that's way too Try Hard.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I agree re Eden doing her hair like a teenager or young adult, and she is neither.  She looked foolish.


----------



## cafecreme15

caitlin1214 said:


> Is it one of those things like when society women keep their real jewels in the safe and wear paste copies out?


Possibly, but I've never heard of that being done with purses. And if this is the case here, query as to why she would opt to do this with a bag that could potentially raise eyebrows at customs due to it being snakeskin print.


----------



## Nahreen

I am really not a fan of Erica. She seems like such a bore and so cold hearted. Her performance career is ridiculous. She and her hubby don't seem to be that close either. I am surprised he agreed to her being on the show.


----------



## swags

I understand why Erika doesn't like Dorit. She's a pretentious jerk, the type that uses her kids for photos and filming. When she had the nanny take her son to speech therapy was when I came to that conclusion. She doesn't have much going on but filming housewives and making sure people know she is a friend of Boy Georges. She could and should take her son to speech and be involved because a nanny is not as vested even if she is a good nanny.
Erika, while I like her, I can't forget the dinner she and her husband had with Vanderpump and Ken. He scolded her and the whole dynamic felt like Tom, Ken and Lisa were the adults and Erika, the ditzy child. While she enjoys her glam squad and her life, she does have to deal with the ball sack of the guy that keeps her in that lifestyle.


----------



## Bagbug

Lisa R. posted a nude shot on Instagram it was mentioned on Andy's show.  She knew they would make her take it down.  Did anybody see this totally filtered airbrushed thing?  SHE knows if she posted it on Twitter she would never have to take it down.  Chicken ShiD!


----------



## GoGlam

Creativelyswank said:


> Lisa R. may not have a problem with pills but she definitely has a problem. Taking that many supplements instead of obtaining her nutrients from food can be just as dangerous to her body, including her mental health. It scares me to think of the behaviors and attitudes her daughters are learning from her.



Well said!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Bagisa said:


> I'm looking at Dorit and wondering what in the world anyone would be jealous of. Seriously. Her voice alone is like nails on a chalkboard.



Wow, I find ERIKA's voice to be the most annoying. I don't see how on earth she is a singer. 



Nahreen said:


> Eden makes me think of Brandi, it is something with her voice.



It's that awful high pitched whine. Brandi had a horrible whine.



Creativelyswank said:


> My ex-husband had a friend who went to acting classes with him way way back in the day and reported he had horrid body odor. So nope, not sexy in my book either.



Yeah, I know someone whose ex worked with him many years ago and said he was as dumb as a head of cabbage. But I always thought he was cute. I thought his speech at the award thing regarding Lisa was really sweet. 

I too and realizing that Erika does not seem like a happy person. I am kind of over the glam squad.


----------



## caitlin1214

Summerfriend said:


> I was just a bit too precious and not age-appropriate. There's also something off about traveling to Asia and attempting to "dress the part" like that - just ew. No true sense of personal style or elegance.
> 
> I also find Dorit's looks to be consistently too cutesy and girly - she's my age, and I dunno . . . I'm hardly a stuffy dresser, but there's something about both these women that's way too Try Hard.



I love doing my hair in pigtails, but at the same time, I know I'm 37, and I also know that Harley Quinn pigtails wouldn't be appropriate for work. So I looked up ideas and what I gathered was they shouldn't go higher than the tops of the ears. I think that rule should be applied to buns, too. 


Just because I think Dorit could pull those buns off, doesn't mean she should style her hair that way, and especially not in Asia. If she were to do the double buns look, they should be lower on her neck. (I say Dorit again because I think any double buns look would look strange or try hard on Eden.)


----------



## horse17

Bagbug said:


> Lisa R. posted a nude shot on Instagram it was mentioned on Andy's show.  She knew they would make her take it down.  Did anybody see this totally filtered airbrushed thing?  SHE knows if she posted it on Twitter she would never have to take it down.  Chicken ShiD!


She's such a whack job


----------



## horse17

Summerfriend said:


> I was just a bit too precious and not age-appropriate. There's also something off about traveling to Asia and attempting to "dress the part" like that - just ew. No true sense of personal style or elegance.
> 
> I *also find Dorit's looks to be consistently too cutesy and girly - s*he's my age, and I dunno . . . I'm hardly a stuffy dresser, but there's something about both these women that's way too Try Hard.


Really?....I really like the way she dresses...most of the time....sometimes she goes a little too edgy for me, but I don't know..I kind of like her style....I also like Rinnas and Eileens style too......Kyle and Lisa V waaaay too tacky....


----------



## cafecreme15

horse17 said:


> Really?....I really like the way she dresses...most of the time....sometimes she goes a little too edgy for me, but I don't know..I kind of like her style....I also like Rinnas and Eileens style too......Kyle and Lisa V waaaay too tacky....


I really like Dorit's style as well! Rinna's style is decent - doesn't usually stick out to me one way or the other. I also agree that Lisa V is tacky, but why do you think Kyle is tacky and is Eileen is not? Eileen just seems like a walking fashion disaster to me. Whenever she tries to be stylish, it is just a total miss in my book.


----------



## horse17

cafecreme15 said:


> I really like Dorit's style as well! Rinna's style is decent - doesn't usually stick out to me one way or the other. I also agree that Lisa V is tacky, but why do you think Kyle is tacky and is Eileen is not? Eileen just seems like a walking fashion disaster to me. Whenever she tries to be stylish, it is just a total miss in my book.


Because to me, Kyle goes over the top with her jewels, accessories etc.wherever she goes.......and her choices just seem tacky to me........maybe because I like  a more simple look....yes, your right, Eileen does have a lot of disasters ..lol...but she never looks over the top...


----------



## caitlin1214

Creativelyswank said:


> Lisa R. may not have a problem with pills but she definitely has a problem. Taking that many supplements instead of obtaining her nutrients from food can be just as dangerous to her body, including her mental health. It scares me to think of the behaviors and attitudes her daughters are learning from her.


Good point. The only thing I thought of when I saw her vitamins was Sheldon's quote about the human body only being capable of absorbing so many nutrients and that anything after that would just be the ingredients to expensive urine.
I may have made a joke about how little she uses her kitchen, but I do hope her daughters are getting proper nutrition.


----------



## cafecreme15

horse17 said:


> Because to me, Kyle goes over the top with her jewels, accessories etc.wherever she goes.......and her choices just seem tacky to me........maybe because I like  a more simple look....yes, your right, Eileen does have a lot of disasters ..lol...but she never looks over the top...


Eileen is at her best when she is not trying too hard and has a relaxed look! I remember this one outfit in particular when she was trying to look chic - she wore overalls to travel somewhere (can't remember if it was this season or last season) and she just could NOT pull it off...


----------



## snow0160

horse17 said:


> Because to me, Kyle goes over the top with her jewels, accessories etc.wherever she goes.......and her choices just seem tacky to me........maybe because I like  a more simple look....yes, your right, Eileen does have a lot of disasters ..lol...but she never looks over the top...



Eileen is very chill. The housewife with the best style was Yolanda. Lisa goes too nuts with the pink and her awful top knot. Kyle is good but looks like she tries too hard. Erica's style is waaay too insane despite being my favorite.  Dorit isn't always as tacky as her house, character, or husband. Lisa and Elieen are honestly fine but bland.


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> Really?....I really like the way she dresses...most of the time....sometimes she goes a little too edgy for me, but I don't know..I kind of like her style....I also like Rinnas and Eileens style too......Kyle and Lisa V waaaay too tacky....


I like Dorit's  style too.  Sometimes she goes over the top, but she seems to pull it off.  I like that she doesn't wear sexy outfits all the time.


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> Because to me, Kyle goes over the top with her jewels, accessories etc.wherever she goes.......and her choices just seem tacky to me........maybe because I like  a more simple look....yes, your right, Eileen does have a lot of disasters ..lol...but she never looks over the top...


I think with Kyle she does not wear the right clothes for her body type.  Her body is fine, but its not like Dorit's and she needs wear clothes that are more suited for her frame.


----------



## cafecreme15

I saw on Kyle's Instagram story today that Portia was doing a "tutorial" on how to do contouring. I get that it was supposed to be cute and funny, but is anyone else just a little disturbed that a 6 or 7 year old knows what contouring is, let alone how to do it?


----------



## AECornell

cafecreme15 said:


> Eileen is at her best when she is not trying too hard and has a relaxed look! I remember this one outfit in particular when she was trying to look chic - she wore overalls to travel somewhere (can't remember if it was this season or last season) and she just could NOT pull it off...



lol that was literally the first outfit I thought of when someone said Eileen didn't go over the top in her clothes, haha


----------



## junqueprincess

caitlin1214 said:


> The multiple tweets like that make anyone look like a crazy person. If someone can't say what they want to say in three tweets, they should write a blog entry and post it in Instagram or as a Facebook note, or something.
> 
> All those tweets look like multiple texts from a thirsty person: "Hey." "Hey." "You there?" "Answer me."
> 
> My life coach always says send up to three messages. Then wait for a response. If they don't, you don't send anything else.



Good advice, I have a friend that is crazy and the number of texts is a rant are craZy! I've put her on do not disturb, I was getting anxious from the rants.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

cafecreme15 said:


> I saw on Kyle's Instagram story today that Portia was doing a "tutorial" on how to do contouring. I get that it was supposed to be cute and funny, but is anyone else just a little disturbed that a 6 or 7 year old knows what contouring is, let alone how to do it?



Unfortunately lots of little girl her age are doing those type of videos. It's odd


----------



## cafecreme15

Glitterandstuds said:


> Unfortunately lots of little girl her age are doing those type of videos. It's odd


It is odd and doesn't seem healthy for body image. In the video, Portia said something along the lines of "I usually put these dots here because it makes my forehead look smaller." She is a beautiful little girl! Why is she talking like this? (That is a rhetorical question - it's pretty easy to see where young girls learn this language.)


----------



## Allisonfaye

imgg said:


> I think with Kyle she does not wear the right clothes for her body type.  Her body is fine, but its not like Dorit's and she needs wear clothes that are more suited for her frame.



She wears things that are horizontal like chockers and they chop her short frame in a way that is not attractive.


----------



## bisousx

junqueprincess said:


> Good advice, I have a friend that is crazy and the number of texts is a rant are craZy! I've put her on do not disturb, I was getting anxious from the rants.



LOL! I have the exact same problem .. my very close friend is a doll but her text communication is so annoying that I put her on Do Not Disturb. Luckily she knows that I love her and I've told her how annoying her texts are, so she knows to call me if its really important - otherwise her texts will be ignored until I actually look at my phone. ha ha

I work from my cell phone so what I really don't need during an important call is to hear my phone blowing up from her trying to ask me what I'm doing later ... in 5-7 text messages.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

cafecreme15 said:


> Possibly, but I've never heard of that being done with purses. And if this is the case here, query as to why she would opt to do this with a bag that could potentially raise eyebrows at customs due to it being snakeskin print.


I am now thinking maybe it was a Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in a python embossed leather???  I just saw some on the YSL thread that were quite similar.


----------



## Jayne1

cafecreme15 said:


> I saw on Kyle's Instagram story today that Portia was doing a "tutorial" on how to do contouring. I get that it was supposed to be cute and funny, but is anyone else just a little disturbed that a 6 or 7 year old knows what contouring is, let alone how to do it?


She was adorable when we first met her at a few years old... but she's growing up to be a bit obnoxious. What are the chances that she wouldn't be though.


----------



## cafecreme15

Jayne1 said:


> She was adorable when we first met her at a few years old... but she's growing up to be a bit obnoxious. What are the chances that she wouldn't be though.


I've read (probably here) that her other daughters are nice and well-adjusted and not snobby. One possible explanation is that all Portia knows is growing up with a lot of money, which Mauricio didn't become so wildly successful until the other girls were already older. But I personally don't believe that all children who grow up with money are obnoxious and spoiled, so I really don't know why Portia behaves the way she does. Then again, I understand all we know of her behavior is what Bravo shows us, so this is probably not the whole picture.


----------



## Jayne1

cafecreme15 said:


> I've read (probably here) that her other daughters are nice and well-adjusted and not snobby. One possible explanation is that all Portia knows is growing up with a lot of money, which Mauricio didn't become so wildly successful until the other girls were already older. But I personally don't believe that all children who grow up with money are obnoxious and spoiled, so I really don't know why Portia behaves the way she does. Then again, I understand all we know of her behavior is what Bravo shows us, so this is probably not the whole picture.


It's not so much the money, but the cameras.  Both parents love them and use them to make a living. Both parents are quite extroverted and fame hungry, especially Kyle. 

I think Portia has an outgoing personality and learns a bit from her parents about attracting attention. That's what I meant when I said, what are her chances to not be obnoxious. But then again, I'm weary of precocious children.


----------



## Sassys

When Kyle allowed her child to wear this rude t-shirt made me side eye Portia


----------



## purseinsanity

AECornell said:


> lol that was literally the first outfit I thought of when someone said Eileen didn't go over the top in her clothes, haha


Me too LOL!!


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3640495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Kyle allowed her child to wear this rude t-shirt made me side eye Portia


i would side eye Kyle too for letting her wear it


----------



## leisurekitty

So...just watched Erika Jayne on DWTS and she KILLED IT!! Not sure why ppl are hating on her this season but she continues to be fabulous to me and that's why I watch HW!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

leisurekitty said:


> So...just watched Erika Jayne on DWTS and she KILLED IT!! Not sure why ppl are hating on her this season but she continues to be fabulous to me and that's why I watch HW!!


I think the issue for many people with Erika is that when she's with the girls she's one way, with her husband another way and different when she's with her 'glam squad'..  She's a different person according to the people around her.  The most genuine (and the real Erika) is when she went home.

There are times when she's just cool - like when she showed up at the airport in her sweat suit wondering why the other ladies were decked out for that long azz flight.  That's the Erika I like the most, but I like her anyway


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mark my word, Kyle will become a stage mom... just like her own mother.


----------



## horse17

cafecreme15 said:


> I've read (probably here) that her other daughters are nice and well-adjusted and not snobby. One possible explanation is that all Portia knows is growing up with a lot of money, which Mauricio didn't become so wildly successful until the other girls were already older. But I personally don't believe that all children who grow up with money are obnoxious and spoiled, so I really don't know why Portia behaves the way she does. Then again, I understand all we know of her behavior is what Bravo shows us, so this is probably not the whole picture.


I remember watching Kyles older daughter in NY with Rinnas daughters.....NO comparison ....she was very composed and seemed very sweet,  unlike Rinnas....who IMO are spoiled brats...Portia has been raised in front of the screen and with a lot more money than they ever had..which includes all the paps/clothes/bags/jewels/homes/parties/phoney people/private jet/trips/etc etc....it does seem like Kyle is a good mother, but I think she spoils Portia...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

leisurekitty said:


> So...just watched Erika Jayne on DWTS and she KILLED IT!! Not sure why ppl are hating on her this season but she continues to be fabulous to me and that's why I watch HW!!


I didn't think she did that great - she was ok.  But choosing to dance to her own terrible song was too much. I would have deducted a couple of points just for that if I were a judge.  At least she didn't "pat the puss".
Also I thought she came off very entitled when she was showing off her sports car and flippantly saying to her partner that he could have it if they won because she could simply get a new one (I'm sure she was joking but it didn't come across well to me).


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> Mark my word, Kyle will become a stage mom... just like her own mother.



Wouldn't she have become one already with her 3 older girls? She hasn't pushed any of them into show biz, she seems very focused on them being educated
Same goes for Kim, doesn't seem she pushed any of her 4 kids into show biz either


----------



## TC1

slang said:


> Wouldn't she have become one already with her 3 older girls? She hasn't pushed any of them into show biz, she seems very focused on them being educated
> Same goes for Kim, doesn't seem she pushed any of her 4 kids into show biz either


Last season on the show, they showed Kyle taking Portia to an acting coach. Kyle said it wasn't her choice, but that Portia really wanted to do it and so she would support her. No idea if she kept it up...or if it was just for the show.


----------



## slang

TC1 said:


> Last season on the show, they showed Kyle taking Portia to an acting coach. Kyle said it wasn't her choice, but that Portia really wanted to do it and so she would support her. No idea if she kept it up...or if it was just for the show.



Maybe I don't know the definition of stage mother, but I thought that was when you put your kids into show biz whether they wanted to or not. If that was Kyle's personality (or Kim's for that matter) wouldn't she have done that with all her kids, isn't her oldest almost 30y/o, she's had 3 decades and 3 older girls to do it with.
To me its different if Portia asks to act, then putting your kids into something they didn't ask for like Big Kathy did with Kim & Kyle
I'm just saying if Kyle was a stage mother wouldn't we have seen it already with her older kids? She hasn't pushed any of them into show biz, she seem like nice girls who are more focused on education


----------



## Jayne1

leisurekitty said:


> So...just watched Erika Jayne on DWTS and she KILLED IT!! Not sure why ppl are hating on her this season but she continues to be fabulous to me and that's why I watch HW!!


I watched a video of Erica on DWtS just now and didn't think she was that good.  

Yes, it was okay for Erica Jayne, because she will learn new raunchy moves for her night club act, but no for a Latin dance competition where she was supposed to be doing the Salsa.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Just watched Erica, she wasn't good at all & I noticed Lisa & Eileen were there


----------



## ExBagHag

Glitterandstuds said:


> Just watched Erica, she wasn't good at all & I noticed Lisa & Eileen were there



I saw the shameless Lisa and The supportive Eileen in the audience too.  

I agree, Erika was a bit stiff and disappointing.  I wanted her to do well, but she ain't gonna last beyond week 5.


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Wouldn't she have become one already with her 3 older girls? She hasn't pushed any of them into show biz, she seems very focused on them being educated
> Same goes for Kim, doesn't seem she pushed any of her 4 kids into show biz either



Other girls were not in the public eye the way Portia is. Portia see herself in magazine (pap pics), which she may get a kick out of and hams it up even more because if it. Look at me, I'm on tv to her friends. Also social media wasn't big like it is now (more chances to be famous and noticed), when the other girls were growing up.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Thought Erika was not as good as she could have been.
For someone who doesn't look like she wants to have Lisa R as a "friend" surprised to
see her in the audience..
These girls are all phony baloney anyway.. LOL


----------



## Sassys

hotshot said:


> Thought Erika was not as good as she could have been.
> For someone who doesn't look like she wants to have Lisa R as a "friend" surprised to
> see her in the audience..
> These girls are all phony baloney anyway.. LOL


. 

Rinna will show up to any red carpet. She will do anything to be in the spotlight even for a few minutes.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Other girls were not in the public eye the way Portia is. Portia see herself in magazine (pap pics), which she may get a kick out of and hams it up even more because if it. Look at me, I'm on tv to her friends. Also social media wasn't big like it is now (more chances to be famous and noticed), when the other girls were growing up.



The oldest is very close to her cousin Paris Hilton, she could have gone down the same "being famous for the sake of being famous" route as her cousin and even more so if Kyle pushed it (like Kris J pushed Kim K) but by all accounts Kyle pushed education (I think I read the girls all attended private school, as did Kim's kids)
Portia may be more of a ham than the other girls, doesn't mean Kyle is pushing her into show biz like Big Kathy pushed her kids


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Yeah the oldest is Farrah and one of her best friends is Dorothy Wang, Farrah stays out of the limelight


----------



## slang

Kyle's oldest daughter Farrah is good friends with Dorothy Wang from "Rich kids of Beverly Hills" 
Dorothy said Farrah was asked to be a cast member of that show but turned it down to focus on her work. 

IDK, Kyle's daughters all seem normal and level headed to me.

Portia is a little kid so I'm not going to judge how she she should behave, I don't recall any bad behavior. it seems normal kid stuff to me?


----------



## Coco.lover

Didn't Kyle say Farrah was invited to join Rich Kids but declined? She seems very normal. I follow her on ig and she's gorgeous. 


Glitterandstuds said:


> Yeah the oldest is Farrah and one of her best friends is Dorothy Wang, Farrah stays out of the limelight


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> The oldest is very close to her cousin Paris Hilton, she could have gone down the same "being famous for the sake of being famous" route as her cousin and even more so if Kyle pushed it (like Kris J pushed Kim K) but by all accounts Kyle pushed education (I think I read the girls all attended private school, as did Kim's kids)
> Portia may be more of a ham than the other girls, doesn't mean Kyle is pushing her into show biz like Big Kathy pushed her kids


If you follow Kyle on Instagram, she does indeed have clips of Portia starting to model and act.


----------



## bisousx

Portia is spoiled, period. I don't think it's indicative of Kyle being a stage mom. It's pretty common when it's the baby of the family and the last child, to get a little lazy and just spoil the crap out of them... or so I've heard. If I had a daughter as adorable as Portia I'd probably give her whatever she wanted too lol


----------



## slang

bisousx said:


> Portia is spoiled, period. I don't think it's indicative of Kyle being a stage mom. It's pretty common when it's the baby of the family and the last child, to get a little lazy and just spoil the crap out of them... or so I've heard. If I had a daughter as adorable as Portia I'd probably give her whatever she wanted too lol



That's a good point! 
Not only is Portia Kyle's baby, but she was the family's baby since she was born years after Kathy and Kim stopped having kids so is much younger than even her cousins who most likely spoil her as well as her Aunts/Uncles etc.


----------



## Sassys

I noticed Erika's skin on DWTS is not as great as on Real housewives. I know in their talking heads they use a filter, but besides that her skin always looks great, but completely different on DWTS.  Wondering if she's not allowed to use her own glam squad.


----------



## Creativelyswank

slang said:


> That's a good point!
> Not only is Portia Kyle's baby, but she was the family's baby since she was born years after Kathy and Kim stopped having kids so is much younger than even her cousins who most likely spoil her as well as her Aunts/Uncles etc.


My youngest is the baby of the baby (my husband) and he is spoiled rotten by everyone. It happens and sometimes you have no say in the matter.


----------



## Sassys

Yolanda Hadid Is Returning to TV! _RHOBH_ Alum to Star on New Reality Show About Aspiring Teen Models

http://people.com/tv/yolanda-hadid-returning-tv-reality-show-aspiring-teen-models-lifetime/


----------



## leisurekitty

DC-Cutie said:


> I think the issue for many people with Erika is that when she's with the girls she's one way, with her husband another way and different when she's with her 'glam squad'..  She's a different person according to the people around her.  The most genuine (and the real Erika) is when she went home.
> 
> There are times when she's just cool - like when she showed up at the airport in her sweat suit wondering why the other ladies were decked out for that long azz flight.  That's the Erika I like the most, but I like her anyway



Thanks for the analysis. I totally agree with with you. I think it's human nature to be more comfortable around people that you know and trust the most. That could account for the different personalities Erika exhibits. I guess I relate to her because it takes me a while to warm up to new people and have also been accused of being distant and aloof on occasion when I'm just being cautious until I get to know the person. [emoji848]


----------



## simone72

A lot of ganging up on Dorit tonight while Eden sits back like nothing happened and pantygate all over again?? Give me a break! Nothing like putting to rest a subject only to rehash it over and over again


----------



## Bagbug

Yup!  Yo dressed the best.  Kyle dresses old matronly and has major body issues. (I can say that I'm fat) "They all wear to much make up... "  Sounds very "Good Fellas"  funny how on Andy's show how some celebs watch this crap like we do!


----------



## horse17

Lisas outfit to see the Buddha LOL!


----------



## ExBagHag

Sassys said:


> Yolanda Hadid Is Returning to TV! _RHOBH_ Alum to Star on New Reality Show About Aspiring Teen Models
> 
> http://people.com/tv/yolanda-hadid-returning-tv-reality-show-aspiring-teen-models-lifetime/



Ugh.  Not a fan but not surprised as David Foster once said Yolanda went on RHOBH in hopes of having a lifestyle/decorating show.  I think Yolanda is a wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## Sassys

If Erika took photos for her look book, why the hell is her "creative director" there???? The purpose of the look book is to see exactly what goes with what.


----------



## cafecreme15

Ugh the return of pantygate [emoji849] I can't


----------



## simone72

I think when Erika says you don't know what I go through every night has something to do with her son being a cop and her worrying about him


----------



## slang

Lisa V is seriously telling Erika to let things go?? Lisa holds a grudge like nobody's business!


----------



## horse17

Dorit giving Erika the panty gift in front of everyone was wrong...I'm with Erika on this one..


----------



## horse17

simone72 said:


> I think when Erika says you don't know what I go through every night has something to do with her son being a cop and her worrying about him


Yup...seems like it now....and we thought it was gonna be sleeping with her DH...lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lisa R please stop calling the woman's name!!!  STFU


----------



## Sassys

I really Despise Lisa R.


----------



## slang

Kyle really has no poker face

Poor Eden, has she even spoke this episode and does anyone even care


----------



## Sassys

Jesus Christ, are we really acting up over non panties. Give me a break. PK, saw your vagina big whoop. It's a vagina, all women have one. Good grief.

No I am not apologizing to your man. You roll around half naked on stage and videos, and you're worried about what people will say because you flashed someone LMFAO!!! Erika is seriously crack smoking with her glam squad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Erika..... chile.... she is on 100 tonight


----------



## cafecreme15

I can't believe the way Erika snapped at Eileen! Her comment about killing her child may have been a bit thoughtless, but she COMPLETELY overreacted. Clearly Eileen didn't mean it that way at all.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sassys said:


> Jesus Christ, are we really acting up over non panties. Give me a break. PK, saw your vagina big whoop. It's a vagina, all women have one. Good grief.



Right? I never understood why this was something Erika has taken so personally. She seems like the type of woman who doesn't sweat the small stuff and lets the bs roll off her back.


----------



## horse17

Lisa r is milking all of this .....she is so happy to make someone a villain besides her...


----------



## simone72

Oh well no matter what Dorit says Erika will never forgive her talk about holding a grudge she probably never liked Dorit and that was the perfect reason to keep her away 
Lisa Rinna is clearly trying to deflect the negative attention she brought to herself with Kim in prior episodes by bringing the attention on to Dorit 
This is another case of mean girls yes Dorit was wrong but this has been pushed to its limits


----------



## horse17

Ohhh Erika...wth?


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> Dorit giving Erika the panty gift in front of everyone was wrong...I'm with Erika on this one..



Lmao, it was a joke.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Erika girl!  Nobody criticized your son!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Erika wrote a song saying she gives no f***s homegirl has a crap load of feels tonight, she is being extra AF and Lisa needs a legit beat down


----------



## simone72

Disgusted with the behavior of Lisa Rinna and Erika tonight


----------



## cafecreme15

I wonder if Lisa's butt is ever jealous of the crap that comes out of her mouth? Now she is accusing Dorit of leaving guests at the dinner table to do coke in the bathroom? What in the world? This has got to be one of the strangest dinners in housewives history


----------



## slang

What a bizarre dinner, it's up there with Camille's dinner party with the drunk psychic


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I would have dragged Lisa from
The chair if she asked me that question


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Erika girl!  Nobody criticized your son!



There is clearly something going on behind scenes with her. How the fcuk do you think someone is talking about your son from that general statement. Clearly have lost her damn mind. I would have got up and left. I'm not sitting through crazy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yes def more to the story


----------



## Sassys

Lisa, maybe if you actually ate and not push your food around the plate you would have been full from dinner as well and got up from the table like people do.

I cant believe she asked that!!!! Even if they were doing coke, what idiot thinks people will admit that on camera. How XX(don't like using that word, but it fits for Rinna) can you be


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes def more to the story



Me thinks marriage trouble.


----------



## sgj99

Erika has lost her mind!


----------



## ExBagHag

I used to like Lisa Rinna but the way she piled on Dorit was obnoxious.  She basically sucks up to the popular opinion of the moment.  She's so desperate.  I don't like her.  She's a poop face of a person.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> I noticed Erika's skin on DWTS is not as great as on Real housewives. I know in their talking heads they use a filter, but besides that her skin always looks great, but completely different on DWTS.  *Wondering if she's not allowed to use her own glam squad.*


----------



## deltalady

That was such a bizarre dinner. Erika has issues clearly. Lisa Rinna...I have no words.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Me thinks marriage trouble.


I hope not...but yes...somethings up


----------



## Graw

Eden on the boat lying on her belly looking back and forth with the jet black wig is hilarious! That needs to be a meme!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lisa R is like a pit bull with this pantygate mess but wondering how Erika is going to explain all this to Tom?
Erika seems to be very concerned that when all this gets out Tom is going to be upset
Erika refers to Tom as being her best friend, why not share it with him when it first happened?
Dorit has apologized.. Her spin on the panties didn't come across with  humor. Time to move on
This is getting very very tired


----------



## Graw

Erica is an adult.  She should have thought about what her husband would feel when she went outside in a dress without underwear.  That is on her!


----------



## simone72

Sassys said:


> Me thinks marriage trouble.



Or maybe producers told her to spice it up since last year she was borderline invisible and now she overdid it to keep a spot on the show


----------



## ExBagHag

Erika's reaction was so strange and odd.  My heart just bled for Eileen and I hope at some point Erika apologizes for unnecessarily blindsiding Eileen with that ridiculous overreaction. 

I've been a big fan of Erika's but can't get on board with her antics tonight.  She really made an ass out of herself.  Her reaction was totally self absorbed.  It's not always about you girlfriend.


----------



## simone72

Graw said:


> Erica is an adult.  She should have thought about what her husband would feel when she went outside in a dress without underwear.  That is on her!



This is a woman who opens her legs on her videos and is extremely provocative. I would think her husband would be ok with her underwear situation.


----------



## horse17

ExBagHag said:


> Erika's reaction was so strange and odd.  My heart just bled for Eileen and I hope at some point Erika apologizes for unnecessarily blindsiding Eileen with that ridiculous overreaction.
> 
> I've been a big fan of Erika's but can't get on board with her antics tonight.  She really made an ass out of herself.  Her reaction was totally self absorbed.  It's not always about you girlfriend.


I agree...I know Eileen meant no harm...but what a strange choice of words....


----------



## cafecreme15

Erika just said on WWHL that after rewatching the episode, she realizes Eileen's intentions were innocent and that she overreacted.


----------



## ExBagHag

cafecreme15 said:


> Erika just said on WWHL that after rewatching the episode, she realizes Eileen's intentions were innocent and that she overreacted.



I understand a cop in any major city is at a high risk, but I'm sorry - his life is no more valuable than any of those other ladies children's lives.  Here's Erika claiming that Dorit humiliated and embarrassed her and she humiliates Eileen with that seizure of a reaction.


----------



## leisurekitty

ExBagHag said:


> Erika's reaction was so strange and odd.  My heart just bled for Eileen and I hope at some point Erika apologizes for unnecessarily blindsiding Eileen with that ridiculous overreaction.
> 
> I've been a big fan of Erika's but can't get on board with her antics tonight.  She really made an ass out of herself.  Her reaction was totally self absorbed.  It's not always about you girlfriend.



Watching WWHL and Erika admits that she over reacted to Eileen's comment. At least she owned it (in my best Rinna voice). LOL!


----------



## stealmyattire

WillstarveforLV said:


> Wow...that Dorit does not mess around with her high fashion!


Dorit kills it every time!


----------



## How Sad

"I cant believe she asked that!!!! Even if they were doing coke, what idiot thinks people will admit that on camera. How retarded (don't like using that word, but it fits for Rinna) can you be[/QUOTE]"



Clearly you are aware enough to state your disclaimer before using the word "retarded". It is because of people like you that use that word as a synonym for stupid, ridiculous, lesser than that the word is no longer appropriate to describe a mental challenge or other such condition. May I suggest you consult a thesaurus before using such vulgar and unacceptable language, especially since like you said "don't like using that word". And, just FYI- today happens to be National Downs Syndrome Day. I hope before the next time you use that word you might consider the person, family, friend that could be trying to read this mindless drivel in hopes of trying to escape devastating news, and not devastating because of the ultrasound or amniocentesis findings, but devastating because of people like you that remind them of how cruel people can be.


----------



## purseinsanity

slang said:


> Lisa V is seriously telling Erika to let things go?? Lisa holds a grudge like nobody's business!


Lol!  DiorT you liked this post and my eyes played tricks on me.  I thought it said "Dorit likes this post"!  Lol!!!


----------



## Graw

If I had to choose a hw who reads this tread, after Simon (rhony husband), I'd say Kyle.


----------



## Bagisa

ExBagHag said:


> I understand a cop in any major city is at a high risk, but I'm sorry - his life is no more valuable than any of those other ladies children's lives.  Here's Erika claiming that Dorit humiliated and embarrassed her and she humiliates Eileen with that seizure of a reaction.



At the time of filming, issues of police brutality were fervent. LAPD is no stranger to mass rioting, so I'm sure all of that weighed heavy on Erika's mind. But yes, she did over analyze and misinterpret Eileen's silly comment. Poor Eileen. 

And Dorit and her pronunciation of mis-sigh-el. What a ****ing moron. Loved it when the McCain daughter said on WWHL that Dorit reminds her of every girl in college who did a semester abroad and came back thinking they were more cultured than everyone else. Ha. So on point.


----------



## caitlin1214

cafecreme15 said:


> I wonder if Lisa's butt is ever jealous of the crap that comes out of her mouth? Now she is accusing Dorit of leaving guests at the dinner table to do coke in the bathroom? What in the world? This has got to be one of the strangest dinners in housewives history


 if I was Dorit I don't think I would have let her ask me the question. I would have been like, "You know what? You've been picking at me all night. Please just leave me alone."


That "Dorit... Dorit... Dorit" thing drove me crazy.


My mother did that and it bugged the crap out of me. 

"Caitlin .... Caitlin .... hey, Caitlin" I remember at one point just going, "WHAT!?!" at her. 
My parents and I went to Whole Foods and she would NOT stop talking throughout the visit. Then I was trying to do something with my dad and she was trying to get my attention.


----------



## caitlin1214

Dorit said (or pronounced it) like "diluted". I know what she meant but I'm pretty sure diluted has something to do with liquid.


Eden on her stomach on the boat. Yes, we get it, you don't do stuff like other people. Can't you sit like a normal person on the boat?



Rinna just needs to keep her deformed lips out of people's businesses. The whole thing was like in Puerto Rico when everyone was ganging up on *Lisa *and nobody let her finish a sentence. 

Dorit should have said, "No, Rinna. We weren't doing coke. We were all getting away from you!"


----------



## CanuckBagLover

hotshot said:


> Lisa R is like a pit bull with this pantygate mess but wondering how Erika is going to explain all this to Tom?
> Erika seems to be very concerned that when all this gets out Tom is going to be upset
> Erika refers to Tom as being her best friend, why not share it with him when it first happened?
> Dorit has apologized.. Her spin on the panties didn't come across with  humor. Time to move on
> This is getting very very tired



I was wondering if Tom had got wind of "pantygate" and was upset with Erika and that's why she raised it again (she seemed to have put it past her). I know Erika dances provocatively etc.  but flashing another man may have been too much for Eika's husband. Either that or just to stir more fake drama. 
It was exhausting last night - the only relief was Eden. She was unintentionally hilarious with her poses.  I kept cracking up everytime they cut to her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Bagisa said:


> At the time of filming, issues of police brutality were fervent. LAPD is no stranger to mass rioting, so I'm sure all of that weighed heavy on Erika's mind. But yes, she did over analyze and misinterpret Eileen's silly comment. Poor Eileen.
> 
> And Dorit and her pronunciation of mis-sigh-el. What a ****ing moron. Loved it when the McCain daughter said on WWHL that Dorit reminds her of every girl in college who did a semester abroad and came back thinking they were more cultured than everyone else. Ha. So on point.


Yes - that quote on Dorit is spot on!


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> I was wondering if Tom had got wind of "pantygate" and was upset with Erika and that's why she raised it again (she seemed to have put it past her). I know Erika dances provocatively etc.  but flashing another man may have been too much for Eika's husband. Either that or just to stir more fake drama.
> It was exhausting last night - the only relief was Eden. She was unintentionally hilarious with her poses.  I kept cracking up everytime they cut to her.



She didn't flash on purpose. I really don't think she went to lunch with the intention of showing her business. I also think its tacky, no one told her. I tell strangers when something is hanging out or if they have food in their teeth, etc. How hard can it be to just tell someone, you may not know it, but...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need Dorit to pick a way of speaking and stick with it!


----------



## horse17

^ I agree and Im with Erika on this..but.....when you wear something that short and smokeless......you'd best be verrrry careful how you sit.............not sure she was that careful...just sayin...


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I need Dorit to pick a way of speaking and stick with it!


ita...I don't think I would be a good friend with anyone who fakes an accent


----------



## Creativelyswank

Bagbug said:


> Yup!  Yo dressed the best.  Kyle dresses old matronly and has major body issues. (I can say that I'm fat) "They all wear to much make up... "  Sounds very "Good Fellas"  funny how on Andy's show how some celebs watch this crap like we do!


Not really how it works. Admitting your own flaws doesn't give you license to body shame others. 
Maybe Kyle's daughters look healthy because she accepts her body as we all should.

Between this and the R word... sigh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle's outfit for one of their outtings had me scratching my head - a laser cut out top, black mom jeans and tennis shoes.  It just looked all wrong...


----------



## First Lady

This whole table scene had me screaming. Too funny. I believe 75% was "acting" fluff and 25% real emotion with alcohol. But that Lisa R is a true skillfully actress. She keeps stuff going, and I'm sorry it's smart to me, because she has no storyline. So it's best to do what you're trained to do, ACT. Anyways Van had some great one liners too, but she always does. Dorit ( I bet her real name was Doris, haaaaaaa) is throwed off so I don't pay her and PK any attention. Even though I don't like them AT ALL they have brought something different to this season. *Please Kyle get a stylist*


----------



## pjhm

This whole thing started when Kyle told LVP she needed to change her underwear and LVP, trying to be sassy, told Erika to give hers to Kyle. Trying to be even sassier, Erika responded that she didn't have any on---had Erika not answered this way, I doubt anyone would have looked to see. What a contrived, meaningless story line that took over the entire season.
Last night on WWHL, Erika admitted that she overreacted to Eileen.
Funny how this was the first time we saw everyone except Rinna and that bore, vacate Dorit's dining table. There could have been many reasons for this, but slipping in to a coke den seems like a stretch..........


----------



## rockhollow

What's up with Vanderpump's style this season? We've seen her in nothing but trousers (same on Vanderpump Rules). I like her more in dresses.

Erika is being very strange this season. Something up with her. I wonder if she's getting flack from Tom about 'pantygate'. She just can't seem to let it go. Dorit apologized quite a few times during the dinner and Erika was having none of it.
Or is she worried that she just doesn't fit in, and that Bravo wants more from her - or she goes.
I thought her hair and outfit at the dinner was terrible. Hard to believe that's it took 4 men to make her look like that.


----------



## Tropigal3

Sassys said:


> She didn't flash on purpose. I really don't think she went to lunch with the intention of showing her business. I also think its tacky, no one told her. I tell strangers when something is hanging out or if they have food in their teeth, etc. How hard can it be to just tell someone, you may not know it, but...



I don't know, I just don't think anyone actually saw Erika's vjay.  I think it was all an exaggeration to create more drama.  



Sassys said:


> There is clearly something going on behind scenes with her. How the fcuk do you think someone is talking about your son from that general statement. Clearly have lost her damn mind. I would have got up and left. I'm not sitting through crazy.





simone72 said:


> Or maybe producers told her to spice it up since last year she was borderline invisible and now she overdid it to keep a spot on the show



Erika was already emotionally charged by her interaction with Dorit so when poor Eileen said what she did Erika went over the edge.  I really felt bad for Eileen because she had good intentions, just a poor choice for an example in this case.  I think Erika felt bad after things settled down, especially since she really likes Eileen.


----------



## bisousx

If it's true that everyone got up after Dorit's dinner and left Lisa alone, of course they were doing drugs. It's not like they jumped up to help with the dishes and cleaning LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> If it's true that everyone got up after Dorit's dinner and left Lisa alone, of course they were doing drugs. It's not like they jumped up to help with the dishes and cleaning LOL


and of course she wasn't going to sit on national TV and admit it.
That whole conversation made Lisa R look like a complete fool


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> and of course she wasn't going to sit on national TV and admit it.
> That whole conversation made Lisa R look like a complete fool



Everyone already knows Rinna is crazy, she has nothing to lose. It's not like Rinna was telling any lies...
Dorit ran her mouth with all the ladies about pantygate, what woman would do that if she trusted her husband?
She then tries so hard to get Erika's attention and gets upset when she can't connect with her.
Then she's blabbing to everyone about Lisa Rinna's pills when her and PK are the ones acting high AF and disappearing with the guests..
I think I like Erika because I'm the same way, can't just look away and ignore when someone is full of BS.

This is my fave season so far because all the other seasons cryptically cut out the juicy bits.. this one has flashback after flashback calling the ladies out on their gossip!


----------



## simone72

It's really not fair to bring everyone that was at Dorit's  dinner and got up to freshen up as they say into this mess 
Lisa R has a very big mouth she was invited to that dinner and what others did had nothing to do with the argument between Erika and Dorit


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> Everyone already knows Rinna is crazy, she has nothing to lose. It's not like Rinna was telling any lies...
> Dorit ran her mouth with all the ladies about pantygate, what woman would do that if she trusted her husband?
> She then tries so hard to get Erika's attention and gets upset when she can't connect with her.
> *Then she's blabbing to everyone about Lisa Rinna's pills when her and PK are the ones acting high AF and disappearing with the guests*..
> I think I like Erika because I'm the same way, can't just look away and ignore when someone is full of BS.
> 
> This is my fave season so far because all the other seasons cryptically cut out the juicy bits.. this one has flashback after flashback calling the ladies out on their gossip!



Are you telling me, that if a group of people get up from the dinner table; they are getting high? That is a major accusation. Like a a few of us said, even if that is what they were doing, WTF is the point of asking her as if she was going to admit it. God forbid if Dorit said, "I heard your man Harry Hamlin is in the closet, is that true - does your man sleep with other men"? Its a stupid question that will never be admitted on television or in public for that matter.

Rinna is lucky she didn't get punched in the face. I don't believe in violence, but she would have definitely gotten bigger lips if she came out her mouth to me with that bull. Rinna is going to go to far one day and someone WILL put her in her place. Accusing someone of drug use is a very serious statement that you better be very careful who you say that to. Especially when she has no proof except people getting up from a dinner table - GTFOH.


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> Are you telling me, that if a group of people get up from the dinner table; they are getting high? That is a major accusation. Like a a few of us said, even if that is what they were doing, WTF is the point of asking her as if she was going to admit it. God forbid if Dorit said, "I heard your man Harry Hamlin is in the closet, is that true - does your man sleep with other men"? Its a stupid question that will never be admitted on television or in public for that matter.
> 
> Rinna is lucky she didn't get punched in the face. I don't believe in violence, but she would have definitely gotten bigger lips if she came out her mouth to me with that bull. Rinna is going to go to far one day and someone WILL put her in her place. Accusing someone of drug use is a very serious statement that you better be very careful who you say that to. Especially when she has no proof except people getting up from a dinner table - GTFOH.



Eh, I know that glassy look they had in their eyes when I see it.


----------



## TaylorEsq

There's no way Erika flashed anyone.  If you've ever seen her in a bathing suit she has full thighs and doesn't have space or what some people call "air" in between her thighs.  She was sitting and her lady parts would be covered by her inner thighs.  Unless she was sitting like a dude and moved spreading her legs wide apart, PK wouldn't have seen a thing.  Her skirt wasn't that short and she had a napkin over her lap most of the time.  This story line is just that, a story line for Dorit and PK.  They would be non-existent without it.  I think they went too far with it and tried to make Erika out to look cheap and basically humiliate her. This in turn reflects poorly on her husband and he has a reputation to uphold.  Tom does not like to be disrespected.  Remember the whole Katherine fiasco during dinner at the Girardis'.  Tom was pissed at Erika. 

I think Erika over reacted to Eileen's comment but at the same time it was extremely insensitive and I can see how it would touch a nerve.  The mama bear in her came out.


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> Eh, I know that glassy look they had in their eyes when I see it.



Why bother ask her something she will never admit to. Now, you have people/business associates looking at her sideways for no reason if she is innocent. That's not cool.


----------



## Sassys

TaylorEsq said:


> There's no way Erika flashed anyone.  If you've ever seen her in a bathing suit she has full thighs and doesn't have space or what some people call "air" in between her thighs.  She was sitting and her lady parts would be covered by her inner thighs.  Unless she was sitting like a dude and moved spreading her legs wide apart, PK wouldn't have seen a thing.  Her skirt wasn't that short and she had a napkin over her lap most of the time.  This story line is just that, a story line for Dorit and PK.  They would be non-existent without it.



You can definitely something even with thighs touching. I've seen it and had to tell people, that I can see stuff. You might not be able to see all up "in it", but you can definitely see the top of her bits.


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> Why bother ask her something she will never admit to. Now, you have people/business associates looking at her sideways for no reason if she is innocent. That's not cool.



I don't think Rinna was expecting an answer, she just wanted to get back at Dorit for insinuating she had a pill problem.
Not saying it's right or mature, but that's what it looks like. 
Kyle was right - Rinna is doing exactly what Kim did to her a few years ago.


----------



## TaylorEsq

Sassys said:


> You can definitely something even with thighs touching. I've seen it and had to tell people, that I can see stuff. You might not be able to see all up "in it", but you can definitely see the top of her bits.


I just think it's highly unlikely by the way they were all sitting.  Unless PK was intentionally and continuously slumping in his seat to see after he found out Erika wasn't wearing any underwear.  I wouldn't put it pass him and that's probably why Dorit went on and on about this. PK is a sleazeball and Dorit was probably jealous because she doesn't trust him.


----------



## bisousx

Idk what Dorit is jealous over... it's PK, not Mauricio. No one wants PK lol.


----------



## Tivo

Lisa Rinna is truly vile.
Glomming onto Erika during the dinner because she perceived her as taking down Dorit. Hoping she could have a strong ally in her corner.
Pretending to GAF about Erika's tears.
Rinna KNOWS she's getting the bad edit this season so homegirl is slithering wherever she sees some shade to hide or diminish her own shenanigans.  She is disgusting! 
Then the hypocrisy of bringing up Dorit's husband after her showdown with Kim...so glad Kyle called her out. 
Lisa's priority is avoiding the hot seat. Keeping her BS from getting exposed.


----------



## Vienna

Props to Lisa Rinna for calling out Dorit's fake accent!!! [emoji23]


----------



## Cc1213

bisousx said:


> Eh, I know that glassy look they had in their eyes when I see it.



Yeah, there's no doubt in my mind that the majority of the dinner party guests were on blow.


----------



## susieserb

horse17 said:


> i would side eye Kyle too for letting her wear it


remember at heart Kyle IS a mean girl..letting her daughter show case a slogan like this is just removed and sad.


----------



## susieserb

Vienna said:


> Props to Lisa Rinna for calling out Dorit's fake accent!!! [emoji23]


Living in South Africa for a while I can relate to Dorit..it happens...walk a mile in somebody's shoes.


----------



## jess236

...


----------



## Graw

Rinna was not let alone.  She was there with a gentleman chatting at the table.  So what Dorit and squad left the table sans Rinna and the guy.


----------



## cafecreme15

What I don't understand is why Rinna didn't just get up and follow everyone else when they all got up from the table? Generally when the hostess stands up, she is signaling to her party that it is time to leave the table and retire to another location. Seems like it was Rinna's own fault for staying at the table alone with that gentleman.


----------



## Tropigal3

cafecreme15 said:


> What I don't understand is why Rinna didn't just get up and follow everyone else when they all got up from the table? Generally when the hostess stands up, she is signaling to her party that it is time to leave the table and retire to another location. Seems like it was Rinna's own fault for staying at the table alone with that gentleman.


When did the dinner happen?  I must have missed the episode.


----------



## swags

I am not a Dorit fan but the way Erika went in on her and brought up pantygate was cringe worthy. It made me cringe more when Eileen wanted to honor Erika's son, just to get out of hot water for a poor choice of words and Erika made it even more uncomfortable for everyone. I think someone should have stood up to Erika.
I can't stand Lisa Rinna. She is pure ick factor. She is not even enjoyable to dislike. She is up there with Brandi except she is much phonier.


----------



## GoGlam

swags said:


> I am not a Dorit fan but the way Erika went in on her and brought up pantygate was cringe worthy. It made me cringe more when Eileen wanted to honor Erika's son, just to get out of hot water for a poor choice of words and Erika made it even more uncomfortable for everyone. I think someone should have stood up to Erika.
> I can't stand Lisa Rinna. She is pure ick factor. She is not even enjoyable to dislike. She is up there with Brandi except she is much phonier.



Erika's behavior is a complete no go in the last several episodes.  Based on how things went down and her revealing her feelings, it's confirmed that she puts on a pure facade.

If you're going to go out pantyless with a short skirt/dress on, you have to realize there is a huge chance others will see your tidbits (sitting, stairs, an accident, etc) and be somewhat ok with that situation.  She has no leg to stand on here and shouldn't be blaming the fact that PK saw what he saw on him looking in her direction. Absurd.


----------



## imgg

Erica was relentless to Dorit.   Erika was the one verbally attacking Dorit (didn't help with Lisa R chiming in every 5 seconds) yet she is the one who ends up crying and everyone consoling her?  WTH?  Why will no one stand up to this crazy women?  Lisa R is so far up her you know what.  Like most narcissists they have a very brittle ego.

Dorit handled it like a pro and held her own.  I have no words for Lisa R and  I am completely over.   That birdie was so low class.  I like Eileen much better this season and seems more levelheaded.  Poor choice of words but at least she tired to get Erika to be reasonable.

I still think Erika doesn't have a great relationship with her son and it hit a nerve, but is her own doing.  Can not stand this women.


----------



## snow0160

I feel like these ladies stay relevant by stirring up more drama so they don't get canned at the end of the season. That would explain a lot of their odd behavior.


----------



## imgg

snow0160 said:


> I feel like these ladies stay relevant by stirring up more drama so they don't get canned at the end of the season. That would explain a lot of their odd behavior.


There is no one I know who acts the way these ladies do!  They definitely intensify feelings and outbursts to keep the producers happy.


----------



## Graw

snow0160 said:


> I feel like these ladies stay relevant by stirring up more drama so they don't get canned at the end of the season. That would explain a lot of their odd behavior.



Definitely!  After Rinna said she was paid 1 million dollars for an adult underwear ad we have to accept she is on the show to make money.  That being said I don't think she is nice. She seems snarky, under handed and manipulative.  She also plays the victim if the mood strikes her.


----------



## horse17

jess236 said:


> Eileen was not being a friend to Erika. I felt she was not supportive of Erika and it seemed like a betrayal. I think this is why Erika overreacted. She took the comment about her son and ran with it. I'm sure she was shocked at Eileen's tone.


 her t


Graw said:


> Definitely!  After Rinna said she was paid 1 million dollars for an adult underwear ad we have to accept she is on the show to make money.  That being said I don't think she is nice. She seems snarky, under handed and manipulative.  She also plays the victim if the mood strikes her.


Totally agree her Instagram page is filled with rage ... and flipping off anyone who doesn't agree with her she has major issues in my opinion


----------



## susieserb

Graw said:


> Definitely!  After Rinna said she was paid 1 million dollars for an adult underwear ad we have to accept she is on the show to make money.  That being said I don't think she is nice. She seems snarky, under handed and manipulative.  She also plays the victim if the mood strikes her.


She says, with that laughey sing song voice, "I'll do anything for a buck".  They have drama down to a science on these shows, licking their chops all the way to the bank...I always say, "Who's zooming who".


----------



## legaldiva

I've only watched half of this week's episode so far, and it is getting painful.  When Kyle, Lisa & Dorit were walking back to the hotel and almost went into Chanel--I was like, PLEASE: I need some relief and distraction from all this petty ugliness.

You didn't wear panties.  Here are the consequences.  Why is this now a federal case?


----------



## kemilia

legaldiva said:


> I've only watched half of this week's episode so far, and it is getting painful.  When Kyle, Lisa & Dorit were walking back to the hotel and almost went into Chanel--I was like, PLEASE: I need some relief and distraction from all this petty ugliness.
> 
> You didn't wear panties.  Here are the consequences.  Why is this now a federal case?


I know--why didn't they go into Chanel (except that the camera crew wanted to keep the drama going and the drama would probably evaporate once in Chanel). I was really ready for some eye candy but no ...


----------



## horse17

Chanel boutique probably would have kicked them out


----------



## cafecreme15

Tropigal3 said:


> When did the dinner happen?  I must have missed the episode.


It was a few episodes ago. It wasnt really anything notable at the time - Dorit threw a dinner party with a bunch of random guests and Rinna was there, and was apparently left at the table with one other gentleman after the dinner was over.


----------



## lucywife

Their fights are so stupid. Embarrassing. Screaming matches over missing underwear and crocodile tears and FUs...Jeez. 
I remember when they were in Paris and walked around the city and went shopping to Montaigne Market, that was one of my favorite episodes.


----------



## kemilia

lucywife said:


> Their fights are so stupid. Embarrassing. Screaming matches over missing underwear and crocodile tears and FUs...Jeez.
> I remember when they were in Paris and walked around the city and went shopping to Montaigne Market, that was one of my favorite episodes.


I like when the visited Dubai and went to that fabulous mall and went to the top of that tall building, so interesting.


----------



## lucywife

kemilia said:


> I like when the visited Dubai and went to that fabulous mall and went to the top of that tall building, so interesting.


 Oh yes! that too!


----------



## TC1

kemilia said:


> I like when the visited Dubai and went to that fabulous mall and went to the top of that tall building, so interesting.


The hotel they stayed in was amazing too!!. Serious eye candy on that trip!


----------



## Tropigal3

Sure Erika would have been mortified if PK actually did see anything, but I think the bigger issue was that Dorit kept talking to everyone about it.   Dorit should have just talked to Erika in private then drop it instead of stirring the pot.  At the same time, Erika should have just bit her tongue after she and Dorit did the hand slap.  And there are no words for Rinna.  

But then this show is all about the drama they can create.  It's what they get paid for.


----------



## guccimamma

what did eileen say about erika's son to set her off? i must have snoozed, then i woke up to a whole lot of crying.

eileen was stupid to say "lets have a moment to honor" her son....that was bizarre. she should have kept quiet.

i'd rewatch it, but i didn't record it, and the bravo on demand won't fast forward...i don't want to watch the whole show over again.


----------



## bisousx

guccimamma said:


> what did eileen say about erika's son to set her off? i must have snoozed, then i woke up to a whole lot of crying.
> 
> eileen was stupid to say "lets have a moment to honor" her son....that was bizarre. she should have kept quiet.
> 
> i'd rewatch it, but i didn't record it, and the bravo on demand won't fast forward...i don't want to watch the whole show over again.



The whole thing was bizarre on Erika's part. 
Eileen was trying to tell Erika that what Dorit did was not a big deal, and it wasn't like Dorit had killed her child or something.
Then Erika snapped, and kept going on and on saying don't ever talk about my child like that etc.
Eileen probably tried to say anything she could to stop Erika from freaking out further.. I mean what do you say when your friend reacts like that..


----------



## pjhm

guccimamma said:


> what did eileen say about erika's son to set her off? i must have snoozed, then i woke up to a whole lot of crying.
> Eileen said, "It's not like she killed your child" expecting Erika to realize " panty gate" wasn't the end of the world. Erika's son is a police officer in Los Angeles, CA and she worries about him every night, wondering if he'll come home, be shot, etc. Hit a nerve.


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> The whole thing was bizarre on Erika's part.
> Eileen was trying to tell Erika that what Dorit did was not a big deal, and it wasn't like Dorit had killed her child or something.
> Then Erika snapped, and kept going on and on saying don't ever talk about my child like that etc.
> Eileen probably tried to say anything she could to stop Erika from freaking out further.. *I mean what do you say when your friend reacts like that.*.



Ask her, why she is flipping out like this. If she comes back at me with crap I get up and leave. My BFF went bonkers on me one day, because she was losing her office at work. When I replied, "its not a big deal and at least you are not getting a pay cut and who cares if you are losing an office, most companies are now getting rid of offices" she went crazy. I paid my portion of dinner, told her when she cools off, give me a call and walked out in the middle of dinner. I'm to old to be dealing with craziness.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Rinna was salivating for the opportunity to pile on with Dorit.  I have to give it to Dorit - she gave it as good as she got it.  I would have never acknowledged Erika's ridiculous request for her and PK to apologize to Tom.  I loved her silent responses to the antics.  Erika is coming off like a nutty buddy.

I think Erika is intimidated by Dorit.  Dorit is naturally pretty, slim, stylish, and friendly...there's no competition from the other ladies.  I didn't quite like her in the beginning but I've warmed up to her holding her own.
And is it just me but does Erika wear like a TON of makeup more than the average person on television?  It looks so caked on and scary.


----------



## snow0160

So who is everyone's favorite? Mine is Kyle but I like Giggy and LVP's pets and stuff lol


----------



## horse17

blkbarbie310 said:


> Rinna was salivating for the opportunity to pile on with Dorit.  I have to give it to Dorit - she gave it as good as she got it.  I would have never acknowledged Erika's ridiculous request for her and PK to apologize to Tom.  I loved her silent responses to the antics.  Erika is coming off like a nutty buddy.
> 
> I think Erika is intimidated by Dorit.  Dorit is naturally pretty, slim, stylish, and friendly...there's no competition from the other ladies.  I didn't quite like her in the beginning but I've warmed up to her holding her own.
> And is it just me but does Erika wear like a TON of makeup more than the average person on television?  It looks so caked on and scary.


I don't know....Im not sure Erika is jealous of Dorit....I think its because she can be a phony...and she kept trying to analyze Erika instead of just giving it time to figure her out...she does seem to get into other peoples business too which is annoying...


----------



## guccimamma

bisousx said:


> The whole thing was bizarre on Erika's part.
> Eileen was trying to tell Erika that what Dorit did was not a big deal, and it wasn't like Dorit had killed her child or something.
> Then Erika snapped, and kept going on and on saying don't ever talk about my child like that etc.
> Eileen probably tried to say anything she could to stop Erika from freaking out further.. I mean what do you say when your friend reacts like that..



erika was just looking for the opportunity to jump into crazy town.  the producers probably told her that it was her time.

if that's all eileen said, it relates in no way to her adult son.  although i can certainly understand that she is on edge every night being with lapd.


----------



## simone72

Looks like Yolanda's ex husband Mohammed's girlfriend/ wife Shiva has gotten her own reality show called Second wives club which looks like a Real Housewives spin off only with much richer players and bigger homes etc This will air beginning of May


----------



## Sassys

simone72 said:


> Looks like Yolanda's ex husband Mohammed's girlfriend/ wife Shiva has gotten her own reality show called Second wives club which looks like a Real Housewives spin off only with much richer players and bigger homes etc This will air beginning of May



Wait, shiva is not married to Mohammed so how is she a second wife? Did they get married?


----------



## simone72

Sassys said:


> Wait, shiva is not married to Mohammed so how is she a second wife? Did they get married?



Don't know but she's on the show she posted it on her Instagram as well as tagged some other cast mates check it out see if you recognize the other ones. It may be a figure of speech like real housewives and they're not all housewives lol


----------



## Tropigal3

snow0160 said:


> So who is everyone's favorite? Mine is Kyle but I like Giggy and LVP's pets and stuff lol


Actually me too, although seems like a lot on these boards don't like her.


----------



## leisurekitty

blkbarbie310 said:


> Rinna was salivating for the opportunity to pile on with Dorit.  I have to give it to Dorit - she gave it as good as she got it.  I would have never acknowledged Erika's ridiculous request for her and PK to apologize to Tom.  I loved her silent responses to the antics.  Erika is coming off like a nutty buddy.
> 
> I think Erika is intimidated by Dorit.  Dorit is naturally pretty, slim, stylish, and friendly...there's no competition from the other ladies.  I didn't quite like her in the beginning but I've warmed up to her holding her own.
> And is it just me but does Erika wear like a TON of makeup more than the average person on television?  It looks so caked on and scary.



I'm not taking up for Erika's response to Eileen's comments which she admittedly over-reacted to. However, I couldn't disagree with you more regarding your description of Erika's feelings toward Dorit. Dorit is possibly the most non threatening non intimidating member of the cast. I think Erika just finds Dorit a bit phony and thus finds it difficult to connect with her. And, what competition? The mere thought of having to sleep with the lecherous PK on the regular probably makes the other ladies feel sorry for her more than anything.


----------



## snow0160

Erika was just having a crappy day with crazy Dorit, who is by far the most dislikable person on the show this season.  She is a: Gossip queen check, hypocrite check, phony check. She clearly likes to talk trash about people behind their backs and make it into an issue. Erika seemed pretty shaken up and was super pissed which is why she had her displaced aggression on Eileen, which was uncalled for.


----------



## Prufrock613

I LOL'd when Rinna was going on about Dorit calling her low class.  Rinna, my dear, you were the one having her tweeter waxed- on that nasty floor- on camera.
If I were one of her daughters...I'd just die.


----------



## rockhollow

I wouldn't have been able to sit there as Eileen did, I don't do conflict well. It was one of the few times I really felt for Eileen. Anyone and everyone knows she worships Erika, and was looking shattered by the lashing out of Erika.
There got to be something not right in Erika's world and I think we're seeing her crack.

Just on another note, I watched Erika on DWTS and she didn't come off very likeable. She wasn't very happy with the corrective remarks from the judges.
And they use different filters on the cameras there, Erika's doesn't look quite as good.


----------



## jess236

Dorit is irritating and never wants to acknowledge was she did, nor does she have the ability to apologize.  If you confront her with something she's done, she just throws an accusation back at you. It's so irritating.


rockhollow said:


> I wouldn't have been able to sit there as Eileen did, I don't do conflict well. It was one of the few times I really felt for Eileen. Anyone and everyone knows she worships Erika, and was looking shattered by the lashing out of Erika.
> There got to be something not right in Erika's world and I think we're seeing her crack.
> 
> Just on another note, I watched Erika on DWTS and she didn't come off very likeable. She wasn't very happy with the corrective remarks from the judges.
> And they use different filters on the cameras there, Erika's doesn't look quite as good.



Eileen was being quite unsupportive of Erika, that is why Erika lashed out. I was a bit shocked at Eileen's behaviour.  She was siding with Dorit, which was inappropriate. I think she might have actually said or implied that Erika should apologize to Dorit. I would have to see it again to be sure, but Eileen was definitely unsupportive at that point. I believe this was the reason for Erika's freak out. Eileen deserved it.


----------



## Coco.lover

I do think Dorit's intent with the whole panty gate was to embarrass and humiliate Erika. I did not like that one bit, just sit down and talk with Erika if it was that big of an issue that PK kept staring. Doris has grown on me this season. I do think Erika is terrified of Tom leaving her and walks on eggshells not to embarrass him and piss him off. It's a miracle she is has risqué erika jayne. Her reaction was slightly over the top but I do thing she has right to be mad. Poor Eileen, she is harmless i felt sorry for her


----------



## Graw

LVP is my favorite





rockhollow said:


> I wouldn't have been able to sit there as Eileen did, I don't do conflict well. It was one of the few times I really felt for Eileen. Anyone and everyone knows she worships Erika, and was looking shattered by the lashing out of Erika.
> There got to be something not right in Erika's world and I think we're seeing her crack.
> 
> Just on another note, I watched Erika on DWTS and she didn't come off very likeable. She wasn't very happy with the corrective remarks from the judges.
> And they use different filters on the cameras there, Erika's doesn't look quite as good.



I think we are seeing her crack after holding it all in for too long.  I can't see Erica agreeing to be fake for ratings or to keep her spot on the show.   I think Erica believes some of the other women on the show don't have "real problems"  and can't relate to having a son serve the public or put his life in danger daily so she doesn't want them to remotely mention him as apart of reality tv and doesn't want BRAVO to use him as storyline.  The general pettiness likely annoys her as she is not permitted to call people on bs immediately and while I like Dorit, the superficialness of her life, PK, not taking her child to therapy, having more nannies than parents likely irritates the lip gloss off of Erica.  All of the other women, LVP 2 tv shows, restaurants, extraordinaire, animal rights activist; Eileen actress; Rinna professional antagonist, hustler, qvc; Kyle store owner, tv producer, Erica artist, work (except Dorit), Erica seems like she was raised to tough things out and I don't think she is jealous of Dorit because Dorit happens to be beautiful, stylist and all around gorgeous.  She likely perceives Dorit as a piece of cotton candy that dissolves in humidity (not that Dorit isn't strong, because we don't know).  Erica (like many of us here) didn't give Dorit a chance then the situation with the panties or lack of happen and Erica's wall went up.  If the two of them sat down for lunch a few times they would be fine!


----------



## bisousx

Graw said:


> I think we are seeing her crack after holding it all in for too long.  I can't see Erica agreeing to be fake for ratings or to keep her spot on the show.   I think Erica believes some of the other women on the show don't have "real problems"  and can't relate to having a son serve the public or put his life in danger daily so she doesn't want them to remotely mention him as apart of reality tv and doesn't want BRAVO to use him as storyline.  The general pettiness likely annoys her as she is not permitted to call people on bs immediately and while I like Dorit, the superficialness of her life, PK, not taking her child to therapy, having more nannies than parents likely irritates the lip gloss off of Erica.  All of the other women, LVP 2 tv shows, restaurants, extraordinaire, animal rights activist; Eileen actress; Rinna professional antagonist, hustler, qvc; Kyle store owner, tv producer, Erica artist, work (except Dorit), Erica seems like she was raised to tough things out and I don't think she is jealous of Dorit because Dorit happens to be beautiful, stylist and all around gorgeous.  She likely perceives Dorit as a piece of cotton candy that dissolves in humidity (not that Dorit isn't strong, because we don't know).  Erica (like many of us here) didn't give Dorit a chance then the situation with the panties or lack of happen and Erica's wall went up.  If the two of them sat down for lunch a few times they would be fine!



Totally agree - I would not give someone another chance if she went around to an entire circle of friends and gossiped about me the way Dorit did. I wonder if anyone else would?
And I think you hit the nail with Erika's disdain for Dorit's personality shaped by not working. I have some aunts who raised their kids and then never went back to work, and I swear, all they do is gossip and become borderline paranoid because they have nothing else to occupy their time. I had an aunt ask me if one of my cousins rented or bought their house... like, is that what you really think about in your spare time? lol


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> Wait, shiva is not married to Mohammed so how is she a second wife? Did they get married?



Promo for show says "2nd wives or GF's" 
I don't know any of the other women or their respective mates, but I plan on catching an episode or two for the real estate and haute couture.
 Where is Mrs. Steve Harvey?  I would have loved to see her in the group. Probably not around enough to tape a show.


----------



## KM7029

snow0160 said:


> So who is everyone's favorite? Mine is Kyle but I like Giggy and LVP's pets and stuff lol



I'm a Lisa Rinna fan. 

I like all the dogs though too!


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> Promo for show says "2nd wives or GF's"
> I don't know any of the other women or their respective mates, but I plan on catching an episode or two for the real estate and haute couture.
> Where is Mrs. Steve Harvey?  I would have loved to see her in the group. Probably not around enough to tape a show.



Steve and Marjorie don't live in LA


----------



## CanuckBagLover

snow0160 said:


> So who is everyone's favorite? Mine is Kyle but I like Giggy and LVP's pets and stuff lol


I love all the dogs.  They are all cute in their own way. Maybe they could do spin off just featuring the pets?  At this point, the ways things are going it would be more enjoyable...


----------



## green.bee

snow0160 said:


> Erika was just having a crappy day with *crazy Dorit, who is by far the most dislikable person on the show this season.  She is a: Gossip queen check, hypocrite check, phony check. She clearly likes to talk trash about people behind their backs and make it into an issue.* Erika seemed pretty shaken up and was super pissed which is why she had her displaced aggression on Eileen, which was uncalled for.



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## kemilia

TC1 said:


> The hotel they stayed in was amazing too!!. Serious eye candy on that trip!


Ooh, I totally forgot the hotel! That was amazing!!


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> Steve and Marjorie don't live in LA


Darn, I'd watch just to see her handbags. 
The HW shows used to have so much eye candy, ah, the olden days ...


----------



## imgg

leisurekitty said:


> I'm not taking up for Erika's response to Eileen's comments which she admittedly over-reacted to. However, I couldn't disagree with you more regarding your description of Erika's feelings toward Dorit. Dorit is possibly the most non threatening non intimidating member of the cast. I think Erika just finds Dorit a bit phony and thus finds it difficult to connect with her. And, what competition? The mere thought of having to sleep with the lecherous PK on the regular probably makes the other ladies feel sorry for her more than anything.


Sleeping with a significantly older man is any different?


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sassys said:


> Steve and Marjorie don't live in LA



I live in Chicago. I vaguely recall hearing something recently about them moving their show to LA?


----------



## Sassys

Allisonfaye said:


> I live in Chicago. I vaguely recall hearing something recently about them moving their show to LA?



They live in ATL, but rent a condo while in Chicago


----------



## imgg

Graw said:


> LVP is my favorite
> 
> 
> I think we are seeing her crack after holding it all in for too long.  I can't see Erica agreeing to be fake for ratings or to keep her spot on the show.   I think Erica believes some of the other women on the show don't have "real problems"  and can't relate to having a son serve the public or put his life in danger daily so she doesn't want them to remotely mention him as apart of reality tv and doesn't want BRAVO to use him as storyline.  The general pettiness likely annoys her as she is not permitted to call people on bs immediately and while I like Dorit, the superficialness of her life, PK, not taking her child to therapy, having more nannies than parents likely irritates the lip gloss off of Erica.  All of the other women, LVP 2 tv shows, restaurants, extraordinaire, animal rights activist; Eileen actress; Rinna professional antagonist, hustler, qvc; Kyle store owner, tv producer, Erica artist, work (except Dorit), Erica seems like she was raised to tough things out and I don't think she is jealous of Dorit because Dorit happens to be beautiful, stylist and all around gorgeous.  She likely perceives Dorit as a piece of cotton candy that dissolves in humidity (not that Dorit isn't strong, because we don't know).  Erica (like many of us here) didn't give Dorit a chance then the situation with the panties or lack of happen and Erica's wall went up.  If the two of them sat down for lunch a few times they would be fine!



What you stated about Dorit's parenting may be true, but at least she is there for her kids and seems to genuinely love them.  Erika up and left her son to be raised by his father.  As a mother there would be nothing in this world that would keep me away from my child.  I think her overreaction was not the silly comment Eileen made, it was more her own guilt for leaving her son.  Her reaction seems not one of protection, but guilt/shame.


----------



## Sassys

imgg said:


> What you stated about Dorit's parenting may be true, *but at lease she is there for her kids and seems to genuinely love them.  Erika up and left her son to be raised by his father.*  As a mother there would be nothing in this world that would keep me away from my child.  I think her overreaction was not the silly comment Eileen made, it was more her own guilt for leaving her son.  Her reaction seems not one of protection, more she is hiding something.



Again, I recall asking this before. Where are you getting this info? She has never stated this on the show.


----------



## imgg

Sassys said:


> Again, I recall asking this before. Where are you getting this info? She has never stated this on the show.



I read it somewhere, but with a quick google search I found this:

http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2016/...ear-old-to-seek-life-of-a-gold-digger-in-l-a/

Not sure how accurate it is but it quotes EJ.


----------



## pursegrl12

imgg said:


> I read it somewhere, but with a quick google search I found this:
> 
> http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2016/...ear-old-to-seek-life-of-a-gold-digger-in-l-a/
> 
> Not sure how accurate it is but it quotes EJ.



i mean it's no different then a father up and leaving, moving across country and leaving the child with the mother. happens all the time but it somehow is just different when a mother does it. I couldn't ever do it that's for sure but hey it's her life and it seems like they have a good relationship now. I'm guessing her son and a good upbringing with his father in NYC?


----------



## Graw

Erica and her son are twins! 



imgg said:


> I read it somewhere, but with a quick google search I found this:
> 
> http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2016/...ear-old-to-seek-life-of-a-gold-digger-in-l-a/
> 
> Not sure how accurate it is but it quotes EJ.


http://starcasm.net/archives/344906


We were first introduced to Erika Girardi when she joined this season of _The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills_. While some have accused her of being a hard-core gold digger, Erika maintains she’s as real as they come (if you don’t count the fake boobs, hair extensions, botox, etc.).

The newbie Housewife was recently a guest on Heather McDonald’s podcast “Juicy Scoop,” where she opened up about her past–including her short-lived first marriage, her son Tommy, and her journey to Beverly Hills. All About the Tea dished on the convo.

At 18, Erika moved to NYC. She soon got married and had a son. The couple quickly divorced, and, when her son was about 3, Erika moved to L.A. while Tommy stayed in NYC with his dad.
As Erika explains it, she moved to So Cal to “see what’s possible” for her and claims her hubby had “no choice” but to accept her decision. She met Tom Giradi not long after arriving in California. The pair moved in together and were engaged within a year. In 1999, Tom and Erika tied the knot in a small ceremony; her son was not in attendance. At this point, Tommy would have been about 5 or 6 years old. It’s unclear if Erika ever regained full, physical custody of her son, but it’s unlikely. According to, O!HitS, Tommy moved from Jersey City to L.A. back in 2014, in order to pursue his dream of becoming a L.A.P.D. officer . This leads us to believe he spent the majority of his life on the East Coast— away from Erika.


----------



## imgg

pursegrl12 said:


> i mean it's no different then a father up and leaving, moving across country and leaving the child with the mother. happens all the time but it somehow is just different when a mother does it. I couldn't ever do it that's for sure but hey it's her life and it seems like they have a good relationship now. I'm guessing her son and a good upbringing with his father in NYC?


No difference if it a male or female, but all I can speak for is from my perspective coming from a women and mother.  I can't imagine getting up one day and looking at my three year old child and saying I am moving across country so I can better my life.  Wow.


----------



## pursegrl12

imgg said:


> No difference if it a male or female, but all I can speak for is from my perspective coming from a women and mother.  I can't imagine getting up one day and looking at my three year old child and saying I a moving across country so I can better my life.  Wow.



100%!!!!! Could never, would never!!!! Why couldn't her son go with her??


----------



## imgg

pursegrl12 said:


> 100%!!!!! Could never, would never!!!! Why couldn't her son go with her??


Either she was an unfit and lost custody or it was her choice.  It seems like it was her choice.  All the money in the world is never going to replace that black hole she has inside.


----------



## imgg

Graw said:


> Erica and her son are twins!
> 
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/344906
> 
> 
> We were first introduced to Erika Girardi when she joined this season of _The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills_. While some have accused her of being a hard-core gold digger, Erika maintains she’s as real as they come (if you don’t count the fake boobs, hair extensions, botox, etc.).
> 
> The newbie Housewife was recently a guest on Heather McDonald’s podcast “Juicy Scoop,” where she opened up about her past–including her short-lived first marriage, her son Tommy, and her journey to Beverly Hills. All About the Tea dished on the convo.
> 
> At 18, Erika moved to NYC. She soon got married and had a son. The couple quickly divorced, and, when her son was about 3, Erika moved to L.A. while Tommy stayed in NYC with his dad.
> As Erika explains it, she moved to So Cal to “see what’s possible” for her and claims her hubby had “no choice” but to accept her decision. She met Tom Giradi not long after arriving in California. The pair moved in together and were engaged within a year. In 1999, Tom and Erika tied the knot in a small ceremony; her son was not in attendance. At this point, Tommy would have been about 5 or 6 years old. It’s unclear if Erika ever regained full, physical custody of her son, but it’s unlikely. According to, O!HitS, Tommy moved from Jersey City to L.A. back in 2014, in order to pursue his dream of becoming a L.A.P.D. officer . This leads us to believe he spent the majority of his life on the East Coast— away from Erika.


The do look alike.  Erika looks so much better without all the over-the-top extensions.


----------



## Nahreen

I just caught up on the last episode. Erica was just acting crazy. I think she is jealous that the other ladies have husbands that support them and seem to be in loving relationships (with the exception of Eden). I seriously doubt she and Tom have a healthy relationship now. I also doubt that Ericas presence on this show is beneficial for his career. For the others it is different since it brings publicity to their business ventures.


----------



## Tropigal3

pursegrl12 said:


> i mean it's no different then a father up and leaving, moving across country and leaving the child with the mother. happens all the time but it somehow is just different when a mother does it. I couldn't ever do it that's for sure but hey it's her life and it seems like they have a good relationship now. I'm guessing her son and a good upbringing with his father in NYC?



It's definitely different for men and women.  Erika carried this child in her belly for nine months, he was completely a part of her and by nature women are the nurturers.  In general, it's unusual when a woman leaves a child than vice versa.  I was surprised to find out that she left her 3 year old child.  But it seems like they have a good relationship since he lives with she and Tom, so she must have done something right.


----------



## Graw

Nahreen said:


> I just caught up on the last episode. Erica was just acting crazy. I think she is jealous that the other ladies have husbands that support them and seem to be in loving relationships (with the exception of Eden). I seriously doubt she and Tom have a healthy relationship now. I also doubt that Ericas presence on this show is beneficial for his career. For the others it is different since it brings publicity to their business ventures.



Eden has a very sexy soulmate, London, that she hasn't met.  For her sake I hope they video chat and she doesn't end up on cat fish.  She doesn't seem malicious at all and it would be nice to see her date on the show.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Erika is performing next month at the local gay club I frequent. Should I go?


----------



## Graw

I understand both sides  of this situation. 

Erica and her son were together for 9 months when she carried him in utero, but we shouldn't have a double standard because we are women. 

I don't think it's acceptable for a man who leaves his children to further his career or woman. 

My 0.02 cents.


----------



## Tivo

imgg said:


> Either she was an unfit and lost custody or it was her choice.  It seems like it was her choice.*  All the money in the world is never going to replace that black hole she has inside*.


This all day long.


----------



## Longchamp

Leaving your child?  Well this answers why she cried and became angry in HK. Unresolved guilt which may have some merit.

Oh Lord. Rinna just posted the vogue.com article headline which was about her daughters. Didn't someone mention this earlier?
Move Over, Hadids: These Girls Are the Model Sisters Everyone’s Talking About


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> Steve and Marjorie don't live in LA



If he hasn't arrived in LA soon, he will be there shortly.

Steve Harvey Moving Radio Show from Atlanta to L.A.: ReportThe comedian catapulted his career in the city, but his other ventures are out west.
Arts & EntertainmentSteve Harvey Moving Radio Show from Atlanta to L.A.: ReportThe comedian catapulted his career in the city, but his other ventures are out west.

By Craig Johnson (Patch Staff) - February 3, 2017 4:29 pm ET 

ShareTweetGoogle PlusRedditEmailComments0

ATLANTA, GA -- Comedian Steve Harvey is moving his popular Atlanta-based radio show to Los Angeles, according to news reports.

"The Steve Harvey Morning Show," featuring Shirley Strawberry's "Strawberry Letter" series and sidekick comedian Thomas Miles, has enjoyed success in a tough Atlanta market that includes comedian Ricky Smiley and city socialite Ryan Cameron.

The move may be an effort by Harvey to consolidate his other various media ventures and ease his travel schedule.

Harvey's radio show is aired on KJLH in L.A., according to RadioFacts.com, which broke the story.

It is unclear whether Strawberry and Miles will follow Harvey to the West Coast. It was in Atlanta where Harvey increased his daytime TV profile, landing the host job on the iconic quiz show "Family Feud," which is filmed near Greenbriar. 

The Cleveland native has ascended as the TV host du jour in recent years, helming NBC’s L.A.-produced “Little Big Shots” and ABC’s “Steve Harvey's Funderdome” while taping "Family Feud" and “Celebrity Family Feud” locally.

Over the past five seasons, he was also flying to Chicago to film his daytime TV show, which announced last fall that it would end this spring. Harvey is reportedly filming an L.A.-based TV show that gives him better access to Hollywood celebrities and increases his creative control.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Creativelyswank said:


> Erika is performing next month at the local gay club I frequent. Should I go?



Yes!


----------



## slang

Creativelyswank said:


> Erika is performing next month at the local gay club I frequent. Should I go?



YES!!! go and report back  I think it would be a blast


----------



## Tivo

Erika gets on my nerves. I have no idea how she could leave her son behind...but I wasn't there and don't know the details. 
However I did download her XXpensive song and it's the jam.


----------



## rockhollow

Creativelyswank said:


> Erika is performing next month at the local gay club I frequent. Should I go?



yes, we'd all love first hand gossip about her!


----------



## horse17

Creativelyswank said:


> Erika is performing next month at the local gay club I frequent. Should I go?


Yes!...


----------



## Sassys

GirlieShoppe said:


> Yes!





horse17 said:


> Yes!...





slang said:


> YES!!! go and report back  I think it would be a blast



What exactly are you saying Yes! about?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sassys said:


> What are you saying Yes about?



I was answering CreativelySwank's question, asking if she should she go to Erica Jayne's performance.


----------



## Sassys

GirlieShoppe said:


> I was answering CreativelySwank's question, asking if she should she go to Erica Jayne's performance.



Oh, lol. Thought you were talking about Steve Harvey.


----------



## Graw

Longchamp said:


> Leaving your child?  Well this answers why she cried and became angry in HK. Unresolved guilt which may have some merit.
> 
> Oh Lord. Rinna just posted the vogue.com article headline which was about her daughters. Didn't someone mention this earlier?
> Move Over, Hadids: These Girls Are the Model Sisters Everyone’s Talking About



Why the need to mention Gigi and Bella?  As if they are being compared?  I wouldn't be a bit peeved if I were Yolanda.  Why is Rinna riding on Yo's girls coat tails?  Any amount of money says Rinna fed them that headline and vogue went along with it.  

So now ever Hadid mention will be linked to her girls (I don't know their names) ?  

Has she no shame!


----------



## Nahreen

I honestly don't think any one on these shows have any shame. They either try to promote themselves, their business or their kids. Yo for sure used this show to give Gigi and Bella a platform and without her I bet it would have been more difficult for them to succeed regardless of their talent.


----------



## Sassys

If Rinna was the last one at the table after eating, why is the table perfectly set? No lipstick on glasses, perfect napkins on the chargers, chairs all pushed in. As if dinner didn't even start.


----------



## Sassys

Nahreen said:


> I honestly don't think any one on these shows have any shame. They either try to promote themselves, their business or their kids. Yo for sure used this show to give Gigi and Bella a platform and without her I bet it would have been more difficult for them to succeed regardless of their talent.


That's what you are supposed to do on a reality show. Use it to your benefit then move on. You're not suppose to make a career out of it.


----------



## Graw

The vogue article could have read Harry's girls, meet the ______ sisters.  To add Hadids to their vogue article is cause for controversy/ stirring the pot.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Okay first of all Dorit is not that unlikeable, I've grown to really like her. 
Second someone said Erica feels bad for Dorit because she has to sleep with PK ummmm WTF??? Erica sleeps with skelator 

My take on panty gate, Erika is worried what her hubby may see/hear and the fear of losing her money is what is causing all this.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Oh and Yolanda got another reality show called Model Moms


----------



## imgg

Nahreen said:


> I just caught up on the last episode. Erica was just acting crazy. I think she is jealous that the other ladies have husbands that support them and seem to be in loving relationships (with the exception of Eden). I seriously doubt she and Tom have a healthy relationship now. I also doubt that Ericas presence on this show is beneficial for his career. For the others it is different since it brings publicity to their business ventures.



Erika gets free promotion for her music career. I never heard of her before she joined the show and I am sure she is financially benefiting from it.

I agree though about her realationship with her Tom


----------



## Nahreen

imgg said:


> Erika gets free promotion for her music career. I never heard of her before she joined the show and I am sure she is financially benefiting from it.
> 
> I agree though about her realationship with her Tom


Yes agree with this that she gets exposure for her singing career. But I was thinking about their spouses careers. The other husbands business ventures have probably benefited from the exposure and brought more work. I just don’t see Tom benefiting from his wifes behavior on this show.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> If Rinna was the last one at the table after eating, why is the table perfectly set? No lipstick on glasses, perfect napkins on the chargers, chairs all pushed in. As if dinner didn't even start.


Good eye! 

If people were done eating, the napkins would be on the table and the silverware would be across the plate. 

Coke accusation aside, Rinna's trying to accuse Dorit of yet another etiquette faux pas, when the picture begs the question (at least to me) why was she sitting at the table before people were called to dinner? To me, that's rude.


----------



## caitlin1214

Longchamp said:


> Oh Lord. Rinna just posted the vogue.com article headline which was about her daughters. Didn't someone mention this earlier?
> Move Over, Hadids: These Girls Are the Model Sisters Everyone’s Talking About





Graw said:


> Why the need to mention Gigi and Bella?  As if they are being compared?  I wouldn't be a bit peeved if I were Yolanda.  Why is Rinna riding on Yo's girls coat tails?  Any amount of money says Rinna fed them that headline and vogue went along with it.
> 
> So now ever Hadid mention will be linked to her girls (I don't know their names) ?
> 
> Has she no shame!


The very first sentence of that article? "Gigi taught me how to walk!"

The headline could have just said, "Meet the Hamlins: The New Faces of Modelling"

The wording of the headline could backfire, though. When people are taking a photograph, if someone wanted to be mentioned first, they should always stand on the left. Then the caption would say, "Gigi and Bella Hadid and ...."

Until the Hamlin girls get those dream campaigns, people will still be thinking about Gigi and Bella Hadid. 

I can't imagine Yolanda would be pleased, though. 

There's an article about them in Teen Vogue that mentions them specifically: 
http://www.teenvogue.com/gallery/delilah-belle-hamlin-models-2000s-fashion-beauty-trends


----------



## Sassys

Something I just noticed. Erika has been on the show two seasons, yet not once has the cameras ever been with her to the recording studio. I've never heard of a singer on a reality show who doesn't have cameras with them at the recording studio.

We've been on set with Eileen, on set with Kylie, basketball games with Adrienne, photo sessions with all of them, restaurants with Vanderpump but never to a recording studio. She's never even invited the other ladies to a session.

Me thinks Erika does not record her own music.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> If Rinna was the last one at the table after eating, why is the table perfectly set? No lipstick on glasses, perfect napkins on the chargers, chairs all pushed in. As if dinner didn't even start.



How do you get left at a table anyway?  Do her legs not work?  Was there a shock collar on her preventing her from getting up? 



caitlin1214 said:


> The very first sentence of that article? "Gigi taught me how to walk!"
> 
> The headline could have just said, "Meet the Hamlins: The New Faces of Modelling"
> 
> The wording of the headline could backfire, though. When people are taking a photograph, if someone wanted to be mentioned first, they should always stand on the left. Then the caption would say, "Gigi and Bella Hadid and ...."
> 
> Until the Hamlin girls get those dream campaigns, people will still be thinking about Gigi and Bella Hadid.
> 
> I can't imagine Yolanda would be pleased, though.
> 
> There's an article about them in Teen Vogue that mentions them specifically:
> http://www.teenvogue.com/gallery/delilah-belle-hamlin-models-2000s-fashion-beauty-trends



Oh, there isn't a doubt in the world that Yolanda is 



Sassys said:


> Something I just noticed. Erika has been on the show two seasons, yet not once has the cameras ever been with her to the recording studio. I've never heard of a singer on a reality show who doesn't have cameras with them at the recording studio.
> 
> We've been on set with Eileen, on set with Kylie, basketball games with Adrienne, photo sessions with all of them, restaurants with Vanderpump but never to a recording studio. She's never even invited the other ladies to a session.
> 
> Me thinks Erika does not record her own music.


----------



## pjhm

Sassys said:


> If Rinna was the last one at the table after eating, why is the table perfectly set? No lipstick on glasses, perfect napkins on the chargers, chairs all pushed in. As if dinner didn't even start.



Good point!


----------



## Sassys

Found a ton of red carpet of pics of Erika in 2011


----------



## Sassys

2009


----------



## bisousx

She looks better when embracing her paler skin tone.


----------



## susieserb

Sassys said:


> Found a ton of red carpet of pics of Erika in 2011
> View attachment 3646755
> 
> View attachment 3646746
> View attachment 3646747
> View attachment 3646748
> View attachment 3646749
> View attachment 3646750
> View attachment 3646751
> View attachment 3646752
> View attachment 3646753
> View attachment 3646754


WOW!!!! She's rocking a Kim Zolciak vibe?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> 2009
> View attachment 3646760
> View attachment 3646761
> View attachment 3646762


Maybe its just the camera angles but it looks to me like she's had her nose done since then.


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> Maybe its just the camera angles but it looks to me like she's had her nose done since then.



I immediately thought the same thing.


----------



## rockhollow

She looks so much more fresh.  All the PS looks good at that stage. She's looking much more plastic these days.
The blond hair looks more natural that the platinum she doing now.


----------



## caitlin1214

Every time my mother barges in and tries to control a situation without understanding anything about it or if she gets overly critical with me I find myself thinking, "How many fs do I give? None, not one, zero, zero, zero, done!"


Speaking of Erika, I was watching videos of hers and they remind me of that old SNL sketch where Dana Carvey pretends to be George Michael.



"Look at my butt! My butt will prevail! It will outlive us all! For I have achieved perfect butt-ness!”

There's another sketch he did - that I can't find - where George Michael is mad that his butt wasn't being featured enough in a commercial. He said something like, "It's supposed to be my face, my guitar, my butt, my butt, my butt, my butt .... "

I pretty much get that from her videos. Especially the Painkiller one.
(I don't blame her. I'd want to feature my butt in all my music videos, too.)


----------



## bisousx

CanuckBagLover said:


> Maybe its just the camera angles but it looks to me like she's had her nose done since then.



I think she did get one after these pics were taken. Her nose tip points downward in the pics and is longer than now.


----------



## nastasja

I could swear on WWHL she said she's had a nosejob. She was very forthcoming about it. Unlike Kim Zolciak.


----------



## simone72

I heard on E Entertainment that Eden may not come back they said she might not want to now that she has taken a seat back on the show after all the Richards sisters drama she caused and was not embraced.
Lisa Rinna is exactly what the producers want and Erika Kyle and Vanderpump are of course going nowhere.
Eileen is to be decided since she is boring but might stay as Erikas sidekick.
Again this was speculation on E! Yesterday


----------



## imgg

I do not like Erika, but would take her any day over that train wreck Brandi.  I also find her more entertaining than Yolanda.  Glad Eden is not coming back.


----------



## myheartispink

Erika reminds me of Hilary Duff in those 2009 photos.


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone know who makes the pink blazer Dorit wears in her interview scenes? Is it Balmain?


----------



## slang

Loving the sunglasses Erika is wearing while shopping with the ladies, any id?


----------



## simone72

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone know who makes the pink blazer Dorit wears in her interview scenes? Is it Balmain?



Yes it is


----------



## simone72

Wow that's it? That was the most un heartfelt  apology I have ever seen between Erika and Eileen!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I could not be around Lisa, I would deck her over and over lol 

I'm here for PK slaying Erika

Also Erika needs to fire her glam squad, they are doing her NO favors


----------



## simone72

I died when Kyle mentioned Erika looked like my little Pony with that pink hair !!


----------



## snow0160

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone know who makes the pink blazer Dorit wears in her interview scenes? Is it Balmain?



Yep that is Balmain. I have it in navy


----------



## slang

I though Dorit's gold foil hair looked ridiculous, she should have listened to her sons opinion 
I thought the party theme was pink and diamonds, yet only Kyle was wearing pink


----------



## ExBagHag

slang said:


> I though Dorit's gold foil hair looked ridiculous, she should have listened to her sons opinion
> I thought the party theme was pink and diamonds, yet only Kyle was wearing pink



Yup.  Dorit looked like she was in processing mode at the hair salon.  All she needed was a cape, a timer and a magazine.


----------



## ExBagHag

imgg said:


> I do not like Erika, but would take her any day over that train wreck Brandi.  I also find her more entertaining than Yolanda.  Glad Eden is not coming back.



Girl, anyone is better than Yolanda.  She was a colossal bore.


----------



## sgj99

simone72 said:


> Wow that's it? That was the most un heartfelt  apology I have ever seen between Erika and Eileen!!



that's what i thought too!  all she said was "i'm sorry, i had a meltdown."  that's it?  no Erika, you were a b*tch to someone who is supposed to be your friend.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

ExBagHag said:


> Yup.  Dorit looked like she was in processing mode at the hair salon.  All she needed was a cape, a timer and a magazine.


Hahaha - that was my thought exactly!! She was getting her roots done!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

sgj99 said:


> that's what i thought too!  all she said was "i'm sorry, i had a meltdown."  that's it?  no Erika, you were a b*tch to someone who is supposed to be your friend.


Yup.....was much weak and lame.


----------



## caitlin1214

I wanted to take all of *Lisa's *rescue dogs home, but there was one cinnamon colored poodle/Maltese looking dog that when I saw it, I thought, "Oh, I want to adopt YOU!"


I know they're bringing/going to bring Yulin rescue dogs to Canadian shelters for adoption, and I'd love to be in the position to get one.


----------



## TC1

I thought it was sad when EiIleen showed interest in adopting one of the dogs the shelter worker pretty much just said it wouldn't happen because of too much paperwork. Wasn't that the point of the shelter?, to get them adopted out?. Obviously they would have to clear quarantine and get the paperwork done, but it just seemed like her interest was dismissed.


----------



## cafecreme15

ExBagHag said:


> Yup.  Dorit looked like she was in processing mode at the hair salon.  All she needed was a cape, a timer and a magazine.


Case in point that not all glam styles seen on the runway are meant to translate into real life! I'll bet Dorit looked back on this look and cringed a little.


----------



## simone72

TC1 said:


> I thought it was sad when EiIleen showed interest in adopting one of the dogs the shelter worker pretty much just said it wouldn't happen because of too much paperwork. Wasn't that the point of the shelter?, to get them adopted out?. Obviously they would have to clear quarantine and get the paperwork done, but it just seemed like her interest was dismissed.



I think all dogs were brought back to USA? In Lisa Vanderpumps Instagram today she showed 2 dogs that were part of the ones we saw and she stated they were cleared here in  USA and ready to be adopted so I'm guessing she brings them all back


----------



## simone72

Glitterandstuds said:


> I could not be around Lisa, I would deck her over and over lol
> 
> I'm here for PK slaying Erika
> 
> Also Erika needs to fire her glam squad, they are doing her NO favors



I totally agree with you! That glam squad is awful!


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with others, that was not much of an apology from Erika to Eileen. I guess that shows why Erika doesn't have any lady friends. Eileen has been so devoted to Erika. I think that Erika was embarrassed by her outburst and wants to pretend it wasn't that big of a deal, but I think it was much more to Eileen, she felt quite attacked and hurt by Erika.
Then for Erika to just casually throw out that apology at the luncheon like it was no big deal.
I would certainly expect more if one of my friends treated me that way.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Now let's see if takes Eileen forever and a day to accept Erika's apology (like she did with LVP).


----------



## Tropigal3

True, Erika's was not the most "heartfelt" apology but then again she has already stated how she was raised to be tough and she is a get to the point kind of gal.  I think the only one's she would give more of a "heartfelt"  apology to is her husband or her son.  She doesn't like people to see her emotional but I didn't think it took away from her apology because I know she really likes Eileen.  Now if she said the same to Dorit, I might question it, lol.


----------



## Tivo

Erika thinks she's a lot more interesting than she is. She's mean, rude and cold, yet incredibly over sensitive. Not the most interesting combination.


----------



## simone72

Next week season finale already wonder what we can expect next


----------



## legaldiva

I'm only a few minutes into the episode, but how ungrateful to accept a gift from someone and then talk about it behind their back and go with your friends to see the price. Erika--how petty!


----------



## lulilu

I think part of Erika's reason for finding out the price of the ring was that she was not comfortable accepting the gift from Eden, and if it was really expensive, would have returned it.  I agree it didn't come off well though.


----------



## lulilu

I think Erika needs to add a professional hair stylist to her glam squad.  Her hair/wig usually looks awful when they are done with it.  It's always frizzy and dry looking, when her real hair is shiny and natural looking.


----------



## caitlin1214

TC1 said:


> I thought it was sad when EiIleen showed interest in adopting one of the dogs the shelter worker pretty much just said it wouldn't happen because of too much paperwork. Wasn't that the point of the shelter?, to get them adopted out?. Obviously they would have to clear quarantine and get the paperwork done, but it just seemed like her interest was dismissed.


I don't think the shelter person said she couldn't, she just said it would take a long time and that Eileen couldn't take the dog right away. 

I think those dogs will end up in a US shelter.  

(I really hope Eileen eventually ends up with the dog!)


----------



## caitlin1214

slang said:


> I though Dorit's gold foil hair looked ridiculous, she should have listened to her sons opinion
> I thought the party theme was pink and diamonds, yet only Kyle was wearing pink


I wasn't a bit fan of Dorit's foiled hair, but it was certainly different. (More original than a pink wig, anyway.)


----------



## bisousx

caitlin1214 said:


> I wanted to take all of *Lisa's *rescue dogs home, but there was one cinnamon colored poodle/Maltese looking dog that when I saw it, I thought, "Oh, I want to adopt YOU!"
> 
> 
> I know they're bringing/going to bring Yulin rescue dogs to Canadian shelters for adoption, and I'd love to be in the position to get one.



There is another guy who risks his life to smuggle these dogs out of Asia.
Here's the article: http://www.laweekly.com/news/marc-c...ds-of-dogs-from-asian-slaughterhouses-6939260

I've emailed some of these dog meat rescues asking how I can help/volunteer by bringing the dogs over on the plane with me (they state that you can in some orgs) but never got a reponse 

I've never heard of Yulin until LVP made it an issue - and good for her. I just know of the horrifics of the dog meat trade by visiting Asia often enough.


----------



## bisousx

Poor Eden. She really tried to do something nice - I mean, it was weird and awkward, but with good intentions.


----------



## legaldiva

This week's episode was so weird.  I'm not a huge fan of LVP's obsession with dogs ... especially when kids are starving and living in war zones just down the canyon (or whatever) from her.  That's my issue, not hers.  And at least she is putting her money where her humanitarian spirit is--so I shouldn't be so hard on her.  I do think Eileen was right about "paperwork."  International adoption of a pet is probably a huge bureaucratic task ... although it sounded a little weird.  My friend worked in the pacific islands and brought a cat she "adopted" back with her, and it was so frustrating just arranging transport with the airline, and I believe she was in a US territory.  Just food for thought.

As for Dorit--looks like all the $h!t she has talked about everyone behind their backs is coming back for her.  I didn't think Lisa's comments about the cocaine at dinner were that bad CONSIDERING that Dorit had started that line of questioning by insinuating to others behind Lisa's back first that Lisa had an issue with pills/Xanax.  It was the same thing with pantygate.  The only reason I can think of for why it was such a big deal is that she actually doesn't trust her husband, OR she is insecure in their relationship.  Her storyline this season has been limited to getting called out on being a petty gossip.  Although Eden is weird, Dorit is so much more annoying and triggered a lot of the fighting I can't stand much longer.  And don't get me started about PK.  He's just as petty.


----------



## TC1

PK loves the jabs. Gossiping that Erika & Tom never see each other. What does he know about it?. Tom is probably working..not just following Boy George around. Smh


----------



## Glitterandstuds

TC1 said:


> PK loves the jabs. Gossiping that Erika & Tom never see each other. What does he know about it?. Tom is probably working..not just following Boy George around. Smh



I'm pretty certain he knows way more than we do.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

legaldiva said:


> This week's episode was so weird.  I'm not a huge fan of LVP's obsession with dogs ... especially when kids are starving and living in war zones just down the canyon (or whatever) from her.  That's my issue, not hers.  And at least she is putting her money where her humanitarian spirit is--so I shouldn't be so hard on her.  I do think Eileen was right about "paperwork."  International adoption of a pet is probably a huge bureaucratic task ... although it sounded a little weird.  My friend worked in the pacific islands and brought a cat she "adopted" back with her, and it was so frustrating just arranging transport with the airline, and I believe she was in a US territory.  Just food for thought.
> 
> As for Dorit--looks like all the $h!t she has talked about everyone behind their backs is coming back for her.  I didn't think Lisa's comments about the cocaine at dinner were that bad CONSIDERING that Dorit had started that line of questioning by insinuating to others behind Lisa's back first that Lisa had an issue with pills/Xanax.  It was the same thing with pantygate.  The only reason I can think of for why it was such a big deal is that she actually doesn't trust her husband, OR she is insecure in their relationship.  Her storyline this season has been limited to getting called out on being a petty gossip.  Although Eden is weird, Dorit is so much more annoying and triggered a lot of the fighting I can't stand much longer.  And don't get me started about PK.  He's just as petty.






I don't think it has to do with trusting PK or not.


----------



## Tivo

Dorit never insinuated Lisa R had a Xanax problem. Even if she had, Rinna has said FAR worse about others. Besides, if you carry a pill bag around and tell people you pop Xanax you open the door for judgement and criticism. Lisa can kick rocks.


----------



## bisousx

Yep, Dorit going around talking about Erika has nothing to do with PK's behavior at all.

"I didn't mind the view!" 
-PK


----------



## chowlover2

PK gives me the creeps. I really don't understand how Dorit married him.


----------



## green.bee

bisousx said:


> View attachment 3651148
> 
> 
> Yep, Dorit going around talking about Erika has nothing to do with PK's behavior at all.
> 
> "I didn't mind the view!"
> -PK


eww, he is so gross.


----------



## bisousx

chowlover2 said:


> PK gives me the creeps. I really don't understand how Dorit married him.



Birkin$$ and Bentley$$  No wait.. must have been for love.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

bisousx said:


> View attachment 3651148
> 
> 
> Yep, Dorit going around talking about Erika has nothing to do with PK's behavior at all.
> 
> "I didn't mind the view!"
> -PK



He didn't even see anything. First of all Erika has thighs she would of had to have been spread eagle for him or anyone to see anything.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

chowlover2 said:


> PK gives me the creeps. I really don't understand how Dorit married him.



I say the same about Erika and skelator....

Oh wait it must of been for the glam squad and the music "career" or the Miu Miu or the Moschino tshirt "straight from the runway"


----------



## horse17

Does anyone really believe that Erica or dorit didn't marry for money?..PK is so gross to me..but at least we see some type of relationship between them..we don't get to see much interaction with Erika and Tom.. if there is any..... I would bet if Erica had a close relationship with a significant other she would a little less guarded ...maybe.  It just doesn't seem like she s happy.


----------



## bisousx

horse17 said:


> Does anyone really believe that Erica or dorit didn't marry for money?..PK is so gross to me..but at least we see some type of relationship between them..we don't get to see much interaction with Erika and Tom.. if there is any..... I would bet if Erica had a close relationship with a significant other she would a little less guarded ...maybe.  It just doesn't seem like she s happy.



They both married for money, def
I don't think a different husband would change Erika's beliefs in friendships. She is that way because of her experience with how people have treated her. I'm the same way - I'm happily in love with my SO but don't care to be close or open with other people unless there's something about them that I truly find interesting or trustworthy.


----------



## susieserb

Tivo said:


> Dorit never insinuated Lisa R had a Xanax problem. Even if she had, Rinna has said FAR worse about others. Besides, if you carry a pill bag around and tell people you pop Xanax you open the door for judgement and criticism. Lisa can kick rocks.


Also remember Eden said to Dorit that Lisa was becoming quite forgetful (she has a way of making it sound like it could be a problem)..  THAT's WHEN Dorit said, "Could it be the Xanax"  Personally I though that was a fair question given the topic..  ITA with your above statement.


----------



## susieserb

Wait I forgot why I came her..Catching up on this week's episode..WHY don't the other husbands join in the festivities at LVP? PK CHECK; Tom NOPE; Harry NOPE; VINCE NOPE; Mo NOPE? COME ON?


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> Birkin$$ and Bentley$$  No wait.. must have been for love.



He was actually broke when she was dating him. I posted the court paper awhile ago about his bankruptcy.


----------



## pjhm

susieserb said:


> Also remember Eden said to Dorit that Lisa was becoming quite forgetful (she has a way of making it sound like it could be a problem)..  THAT's WHEN Dorit said, "Could it be the Xanax"  Personally I though that was a fair question given the topic..  ITA with your above statement.



"Could it be induced?"is what she said -xanax was implied but not specifically mentioned at that point. Got to admit, Lisa's bag of pills was pretty weird. Dorit was trying to understand what Eden was saying.


----------



## green.bee

susieserb said:


> Wait I forgot why I came her..Catching up on this week's episode..WHY don't the other husbands join in the festivities at LVP? PK CHECK; Tom NOPE; Harry NOPE; VINCE NOPE; Mo NOPE? COME ON?



PK gives me similar vibe to this creepy husband of one of New York's housewives (they moved to Australia?) which was always involved in ladies conversations and arguing.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> He was actually broke when she was dating him. I posted the court paper awhile ago about his bankruptcy.


He was broke or claimed bankruptcy?....there is a difference....which Im sure you know....
What was his business?....is boy George his only claim to fame or does he represent others?


----------



## guccimamma

you can't just carry prescription medication around in a baggy.  i've seen cops.  you need that stuff documented if you get pulled over.


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> He was broke or claimed bankruptcy?....there is a difference....which Im sure you know....
> What was his business?....is boy George his only claim to fame or does he represent others?


. 

I posted the link to the court papers; I recall he couldn't pay child support for his other 3 kids and Dorit paid the rent in NYC. Don't remember the specifics of it. He also had to get rid of multiple homes and live with friends.


----------



## simone72

Sassys said:


> He was actually broke when she was dating him. I posted the court paper awhile ago about his bankruptcy.



I think bankruptcy of some sort as he is far from broke he made his wealth in a real estate and represents one of the best soccer players of all times as well as owned Tottenham Hotspurs Team this is some info I got when I googled him. He is worth a few hundred million. Probably the wealthiest of all in the Beverly Hills show.


----------



## Longchamp

PK does come off creepy. But I don't know too many heterosexual men that wouldn't break their neck to catch a glimpse of a vajayjay being flashed.


----------



## purseinsanity

blkbarbie310 said:


> Now let's see if takes Eileen forever and a day to accept Erika's apology (like she did with LVP).


I think Eileen's issue with LVP was the lack of an apology.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> .
> 
> I posted the link to the court papers; I recall he couldn't pay child support for his other 3 kids and Dorit paid the rent in NYC. Don't remember the specifics of it. He also had to get rid of multiple homes and live with friends.


Wow...now yeah .that's broke


----------



## cafecreme15

horse17 said:


> Wow...now yeah .that's broke


I can't recall what year exactly the court papers were from, but was it within the last 5-10 years or so? I try not to make a point of counting other people's money for obvious reasons, but doesn't it seem strange that he was able to rebuild such a large amount of wealth to allow him and Dorit to lead the lifestyle they currently do in such a relatively short period of time?


----------



## horse17

cafecreme15 said:


> I can't recall what year exactly the court papers were from, but was it within the last 5-10 years or so? I try not to make a point of counting other people's money for obvious reasons, but doesn't it seem strange that he was able to rebuild such a large amount of wealth to allow him and Dorit to lead the lifestyle they currently do in such a relatively short period of time?


I agree.. that's why I questioned the " bankruptcy" claim


----------



## pjhm

horse17 said:


> I agree.. that's why I questioned the " bankruptcy" claim



The  business could have gone bankrupt, especially if it were a corporation, and his personal assets would remain untouched. But if he personally went bankrupt, that's a different story and hard to believe if it were in last 7 years.


----------



## cafecreme15

pjhm said:


> The  business could have gone bankrupt, especially if it were a corporation, and his personal assets would remain untouched. But if he personally went bankrupt, that's a different story and hard to believe if it were in last 7 years.


And depending on what business he was in exactly, the nature of the corporate structure, and the timeframe in which he conducted business (really any time after the 08-09 crash), he may have had to give personal guarantees to a lot of creditors, which would of course pull his personal assets into any bankruptcy claims. In short, I agree with @horse17. Just seems a bit fishy to me.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

slang said:


> Loving the sunglasses Erika is wearing while shopping with the ladies, any id?


I believe they are Linda Farrow.


----------



## sydgirl

green.bee said:


> PK gives me similar vibe to this creepy husband of one of New York's housewives (they moved to Australia?) which was always involved in ladies conversations and arguing.


Simon Van Kempen... Alex McCords husband... and yes, creepy... ill never forget the red leather pants he wore... "my eyes, my eyes" as Phoebe says [emoji23]


----------



## slang

WillstarveforLV said:


> I believe they are Linda Farrow.



Thanks


----------



## susieserb

pjhm said:


> "Could it be induced?"is what she said -xanax was implied but not specifically mentioned at that point. Got to admit, Lisa's bag of pills was pretty weird. Dorit was trying to understand what Eden was saying.


Absolutely, I stand corrected..we knew Dorit was talking about the Xanax but she did not mention it.


----------



## susieserb

guccimamma said:


> you can't just carry prescription medication around in a baggy.  i've seen cops.  you need that stuff documented if you get pulled over.


I believe they were a bag of 'supplements"...I'm guilty of this myself.. I use so many and when people see them they freak and I have to explain they they are over the counter vitamins etc.


----------



## Graw

Who is Eden yelling at in the next episode?  I gave you so much of my time you B%tch!  Rinna?


----------



## simone72

Graw said:


> Who is Eden yelling at in the next episode?  I gave you so much of my time you B%tch!  Rinna?



I would think it's Rinna


----------



## Prufrock613

simone72 said:


> Wow that's it? That was the most un heartfelt  apology I have ever seen between Erika and Eileen!!



Eileen acted like an abused woman with Erika.  I don't say that flippantly- since it's no joke and she shared her history of abuse- but she acted like a scared mouse.  Would EJ apologize?  Should she say something?  What should she do?

EJ should've had crawled on her knees to Eileen.  What does Eileen get?  A one line apology and "did you get the script?"


----------



## Prufrock613

One last rant- Erika is always complaining to her paid friends (the glam squad) how she has never been a girl's girl b/c women are mean to her...that is why she hangs with her man harem.  Then she has the audacity to be a complete ingrate to Eden about the ring...and making fun of a kind gesture!

Erika claims to be shy and quiet.  In my eyes her cover is blown.  She deserves that c***y necklace, of hers.


----------



## Graw

I don't know if she got a "bad edit" this season, but Erica has not been portrayed as a nice person.


----------



## Prufrock613

Graw said:


> I don't know if she got a "bad edit" this season, but Erica has not been portrayed as a nice person.


She loves her only friends- the glam squad!!!!
They pay her to look like see you next Tuesday


----------



## Tivo

Erika can keep telling herself that her nasty attitude is her being "guarded" but it's just bitterness. She is miserable.


----------



## floatinglili

Dorit is becoming a bit of a favourite of mine. The accent doesn't bother me in the slightest - she has a beautiful melodious speaking voice (others should be so lucky) and I see she has foreign parents. I adore her fashion sensibility, which is very well cultivated. She is light, fun to be with, good to look at and in my view makes an effort to be friendly company.
She seems to carry herself more effortlessly than some of the other housewives.
PK has copped a lot of stick, and I think a lot of that is based on cultural difference. I see him as a supportive and loving husband. British can be light hearted, and up close and personal at the same time, his *****y comments are jokes at the end of the day. I think he was teasing both Dorit and Erika when he said 'he didn't mind the view'. It was all just a two minute conversation to him (at the time), and yes I think he was also playing to the cameras for a quick laugh.
Erika probably was embarrassed about silly pantygate - even after she seemed to fully accept the first truce. She disliked Dorit from the start though, just as she disliked Lisa VP from the start. She is intensely competitive and these women naturally pique her competitive spirit. In Hong Kong, before the trip to the Giant Buddha, Dorit mentioned in conversation that she had been in Hong Kong many times. Erika rolled her eyes at this small remark. A very brief scene but that little private Erika reaction made me laugh.


----------



## imgg

Prufrock613 said:


> Eileen acted like an abused woman with Erika.  I don't say that flippantly- since it's no joke and she shared her history of abuse- but she acted like a scared mouse.  Would EJ apologize?  Should she say something?  What should she do?
> 
> EJ should've had crawled on her knees to Eileen.  What does Eileen get?  A one line apology and "did you get the script?"


Seriously! What a shift in personality, especially compared her aggressive behavior to LVP last season. 

I do not understand why  Eileen and Lisa R kiss Erika's butt so much.  They probably have distant mothers and are desperately trying to gain acceptance.  I jdon't get it.  Personally I would stay far from Erika.  I don't like mean or cold girls.  Not a good look.


----------



## horse17

^ I don't get it either...not sure why any of these women try so hard..not a good look...


----------



## swags

I admire LVP for her efforts, good for her for doing something. It was nice to see the rescued dogs. Much better than seeing someone promoting their teenage brat to be a model. If Rinna wants to talk about coke, she ought to be concerned about her kids since they are obsessed with being skinny and the older brat is already modeling. 
I feel like Erika let me down. I liked her aloofness, it seemed like she was going to not do what the housewives do, but she did. 
I am not a fan of Dorit and for the love of god I wish they would quit re-showing the "pretty little p*ss" segment! However, she didn't need to be attacked like that. It was awkward, PK showed some creepy but it didn't deserve the attention it got. 
Poor Eden, shes just so awkward. I get Erkia not wanting a super expensive gift but it was tacky the way she handled it.


----------



## imgg

swags said:


> I admire LVP for her efforts, good for her for doing something. It was nice to see the rescued dogs. Much better than seeing someone promoting their teenage brat to be a model. If Rinna wants to talk about coke, she ought to be concerned about her kids since they are obsessed with being skinny and the older brat is already modeling.
> I feel like Erika let me down. I liked her aloofness, it seemed like she was going to not do what the housewives do, but she did.
> I am not a fan of Dorit and for the love of god I wish they would quit re-showing the "pretty little p*ss" segment! However, she didn't need to be attacked like that. It was awkward, PK showed some creepy but it didn't deserve the attention it got.
> Poor Eden, shes just so awkward. I get Erkia not wanting a super expensive gift but it was tacky the way she handled it.


So tacky asking for the price of the gift then saying to Eden she should have received something more expensive.


----------



## Graw

imgg said:


> So tacky asking for the price of the gift then saying to Eden she should have received something more expensive.



Its a gift, accept it and smile.  The way she walked over to the group to talk about Eden was not nice.  She made it seem like Eden was a leper.  Eden was trying to soothe Erica from her tumultuous break down the night before.


----------



## Tropigal3

imgg said:


> So tacky asking for the price of the gift then saying to Eden she should have received something more expensive.



Yes it was a bit tacky...better not to have that on camera but I get why she asked since she was uncomfortable getting a gift from someone she wasn't all that close to.  But she was simply kidding around when she said Eden should have spent more.  

If not for the cameras and the encouragement from producers she probably wouldn't have said all that.  I can't imagine how Eden feels watching that though, ugh.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm not fond of Eden, but felt badly for her over the ring.
I agree with you Graw, I think she was trying to  do something nice for Erika after her meltdown.
Erika going to the other ladies and making fun of Eden was so crass, and typical of her. She's not a nice person. She was trying to ingratiate herself with the other ladies after her temper tantrum at Eden's expense.
As we get to see and know more of Erika, it's not looking good.


----------



## cafecreme15

rockhollow said:


> I'm not fond of Eden, but felt badly for her over the ring.
> I agree with you Graw, I think she was trying to  do something nice for Erika after her meltdown.
> Erika going to the other ladies and making fun of Eden was so crass, and typical of her. She's not a nice person. She was trying to ingratiate herself with the other ladies after her temper tantrum at Eden's expense.
> As we get to see and know more of Erika, it's not looking good.


The more we see of her, the clearer it is becoming how insecure she truly is.


----------



## Nahreen

I really can't stomach Erica regardless how I feel about the other ladies on the show. If the glam squad is her only friends it is really sad since she is paying all of them. We don't see much of her DH and what I have seen so far does not seem like a lasting relationship. This is not the first time we have seen women on these shows shortly before their divorce.


----------



## imgg

Nahreen said:


> I really can't stomach Erica regardless how I feel about the other ladies on the show. If the glam squad is her only friends it is really sad since she is paying all of them. We don't see much of her DH and what I have seen so far does not seem like a lasting relationship. This is not the first time we have seen women on these shows shortly before their divorce.


  I bet he has a great prenup and is why Erika is so nice to him, he is no Kelsey Grammar.


----------



## Coco.lover

She has stated a few times that there is no prenup. They have been married for a while though


imgg said:


> I bet he has a great prenup and is why Erika is so nice to him, he is no Kelsey Grammar.


----------



## imgg

Coco.lover said:


> She has stated a few times that there is no prenup. They have been married for a while though


I must of missed that.  He's not so smart after all for being a lawyer.


----------



## baghagg

Coco.lover said:


> She has stated a few times that there is no prenup. They have been married for a while though


I doubt she's telling the truth


----------



## rockhollow

I know she said there was no pre-nup, but that seems so strange for Tom being a lawyer and this is his 2nd marriage.


----------



## Coco.lover

It is strange but that was what she said. I do wonder about their marriage though.


----------



## Graw

:cough:  Erica also said she wasn't the one who told Yolanda about what was discussed by the cast/issue with Rinna, when they were in Dubai and later it was revealed it was her and she said, she didn't feel like answering that question correctly when asked her in Dubai because it was late at night!


----------



## AECornell

Graw said:


> :cough:  Erica also said she wasn't the one who told Yolanda about what was discussed by the cast/issue with Rinna, when they were in Dubai and later it was revealed it was her and she said, she didn't feel like answering that question correctly when asked her in Dubai because it was late at night!



It wasn't Dubai it was after her performance in San Diego. Way before Dubai. This was seemingly still close to when they were first getting to know each other so I sort of get why she didn't say anything.

But I still don't like her.


----------



## Swanky

They've been married like 18 years though. . . it's not a short term thing IMO


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> I know she said there was no pre-nup, but that seems so strange for Tom being a lawyer and this is his 2nd marriage.



Does anyone know if he has children from his first marriage?


----------



## simone72

Season finale tonight !


----------



## cafecreme15

simone72 said:


> Season finale tonight !


This season has went so quickly! Kind of ready for it to end though, too much petty, fabricated drama, although there were some beautiful vacations! Bring on RHONY!


----------



## legaldiva

cafecreme15 said:


> This season has went so quickly! Kind of ready for it to end though, too much petty, fabricated drama, although there were some beautiful vacations! Bring on RHONY!



Ugh--I feel the same way.  I can't stop watching BH, yet I am so looking forward to it being OVER.  These women have created a season that is full of petty backbiting drama and fueled by deep insecurity.  It's so uncomfortable.


----------



## caitlin1214

guccimamma said:


> you can't just carry prescription medication around in a baggy.  i've seen cops.  you need that stuff documented if you get pulled over.


You can't travel like that, either. I've seen Border Security. If they don't know what the pill is, they'll take it. I've seen many an unidentified medication confiscated because there was no description of what it was/what it's for.


----------



## caitlin1214

cafecreme15 said:


> This season has went so quickly! Kind of ready for it to end though, too much petty, fabricated drama, although there were some beautiful vacations! Bring on RHONY!


I can't wait for this season to be over, too. The change in scenery of New York is welcomed after panty/pill gate. 

But then I think, "Great. Now I have to prepare myself to deal with a whole season of Bethenney!"


----------



## horse17

legaldiva said:


> Ugh--I feel the same way.  I can't stop watching BH, yet I am so looking forward to it being OVER.  These women have created a season that is full of petty backbiting drama and fueled by deep insecurity.  It's so uncomfortable.


I agree...I don't know how these women argue, bicker, back stab, etc...esp at this age....let alone travel the world and do it. what a waste of time.....I would rather stay home and go to a spa......


----------



## horse17

caitlin1214 said:


> I can't wait for this season to be over, too. The change in scenery of New York is welcomed after panty/pill gate.
> 
> But then I think, "Great. Now I have to prepare myself to deal with a whole season of Bethenney!"


Im looking forward to NY too....but seriously, I think they need to rename the show to Ex housewives of NY...


----------



## simone72

Mystery solved! Eileen couldn't bring dog back because it had a short snout and dogs with short snouts have huge risks traveling by plane


----------



## simone72

Camille didn't get the dress code memo? She was wearing a turquoise dress


----------



## horse17

Someone needs to tell Rinna to wear a bra


----------



## slang

Lisa V really likes to stir it up, why is she whispering to Kim to tell Lisa Rinna she is talking about her now..geez, those 2 just made up, leave it alone Lisa V!!!


----------



## slang

UGH, there is creepy PK watching this cat fight between his wife & Lisa from behind the pillar...


----------



## snow0160

Pk is gross


----------



## slang

Lisa V is a horrible host, she should be trying to shut this whole thing down, instead she is flaming it. These are guests in her house going after each other and she is jumping in too going after her own guests.
I'm no Lisa R fan, but Lisa Vis loving this gang up and can't even contain how happy she is. If this was my house I'd throw them all out


----------



## horse17

I'm actually liking Eden now..lol


----------



## snow0160

I think pk and Dorit needs to go. I am a few min behind on a recording


----------



## slang

I hate when the husbands get involved in the fights, stay out of it PK - your wife can fight her own battles


----------



## Longchamp

Dorit's hair is distracting.  911 conditioner emergency.


----------



## slang

OK Eden, trying real hard on the last episode to secure her spot for next year...that was some bad acting lol


----------



## Longchamp

Sorry ladies, even if I was that angry, I'd grab my purse and leave, before I'd make a scene like Eden.


----------



## horse17

^ but I'm glad she told off Rinna


----------



## snow0160

I disagree Rinna and Dorit are both terrible. Eden had a reason to be mad even if she is an oddball. Rinna is a backstabber and Dorit is a gossip queen. Both got a lot of drama.


----------



## Sassys

Lisa V. - "it's all going according to plan" LMFAO


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> ^ but I'm glad she told off Rinna



Yes!!


----------



## Longchamp

Ah Bravo that was too much. Not sure which accent Dorit's son will have.  Bleh!!


----------



## snow0160

My dog loves the drama


----------



## BalLVLover

Longchamp said:


> Dorit's hair is distracting.  911 conditioner emergency.



I know, I can hardly watch the show and I agree with Rinna for the first time ever. Doris should have listened to her son when he said he didn't like it.


----------



## Sassys

I can't stand how vanderpump and Kim can't stand Rinna but will do the "kiss kiss, great to see you". If I don't like you I damn sure will make sure you know and there will be no nice nice. You don't say anything to me and I won't say anything to you. Only exception is if I have to work with you.


----------



## TC1

PK circling the ladies waiting for his opportunity to pop up like a whack-a-mole


----------



## BalLVLover

I really hope Dorit and PK don't come back next season.....he makes the little hairs on the back of my neck stand up and not in a good way. 

Eden can go along with them, nothing against her really just a bit boring, some nice handbags though. 

Oh and please, please take Kim Richards with them, please.


----------



## snow0160

Ok can I ask you all a question? Why is everything lvp touches look like she robbed Z gallerie?  It is gaudy to the max.


----------



## caitlin1214

I didn't see PK as lurking. I saw it as a, "Ooh! They're yelling at my wife, at what point do I jump in?"

I would find it odd if he didn't do that. 

If it were *Lisa *in the middle of all this and Ken wasn't in the group at the start of it, Ken would be doing the same thing. 

(When they were in Puerto Rico, Ken was right there. But if he wasn't, I'm sure he'd be doing what PK did at the party.)


----------



## horse17

snow0160 said:


> Ok can I ask you all a question? Why is everything lvp touches look like she robbed Z gallerie?  It is gaudy to the max.


I think it's part of her shtick.....along with her flamboyant sense of style....


----------



## caitlin1214

Eden's not my favorite person, but she didn't deserve that from Rinna. 


Rinna is like a freaking sociopath.


----------



## Jayne1

snow0160 said:


> Pk is gross


I don't mind him.  He's not as dumb and boring as some of the the other men on these shows. If you go to dinner with him, you'll be able to have a proper conversation.


slang said:


> OK Eden, trying real hard on the last episode to secure her spot for next year...that was some bad acting lol


It was!


----------



## Graw

At least PK, Ken and Mauricio were there for their wives.


----------



## Tropigal3

slang said:


> Lisa V is a horrible host, she should be trying to shut this whole thing down, instead she is flaming it. These are guests in her house going after each other and she is jumping in too going after her own guests.
> I'm no Lisa R fan, but Lisa Vis loving this gang up and can't even contain how happy she is. If this was my house I'd throw them all out



The whole argument was embarrassing, especially for grown women, ugh.  Even though it's most likely suggested and encouraged.  And I agree, Eden having an outburst on the last episode to ensure her spot next season, lol!


----------



## ck2802

I don't mind Pk & I love Dorit too.  

Did anyone see Kim hanging onto Ken when Lisa V was doing her speech?  It was quite funny.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> I can't stand how vanderpump and Kim can't stand Rinna but will do the "kiss kiss, great to see you". If I don't like you I damn sure will make sure you know and there will be no nice nice. You don't say anything to me and I won't say anything to you. *Only exception is if I have to work with you*.



Which is exactly what they are doing together.


----------



## Mrs.Z

What a boring episode, ladies standing around yelling at each other all night.  This is why I don't watch the reunions because now they will sit on a couch and rehash the silly disputes for three hours.  I liked Erika but not anymore,  Dorit apologized, move on, don't make someone get on their knees and beg for forgiveness.  As for Lisa Rinna, she was just too messy this season, so over the top it felt fabricated.  Bring on NY, not sure why but I kind of love Bethenny!


----------



## Sassys

mundodabolsa said:


> Which is exactly what they are doing together.



Not this kind of work. Vanderpump is the star of this franchise, she can tell producers I am not filming with Rinna. Kim is not under contract and can easily walk away from Rinna when she approaches her. All this, "Kiss Kiss, how are you is not necessary if you don't like someone. If I don't like you; don't say anything to me. I'm not down with the "Oh, hi, sweetie". Don't like phoney.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She may be the star of the show, but she is not a shot caller.  She works for Bravo.  So she can say "I'm not filming with such and such...", but she won't have the final say.  That contract will have the final say and Bravo has the upper hand.
She is a castmember just like all the other ladies


----------



## imgg

caitlin1214 said:


> I didn't see PK as lurking. I saw it as a, "Ooh! They're yelling at my wife, at what point do I jump in?"
> 
> I would find it odd if he didn't do that.
> 
> If it were *Lisa *in the middle of all this and Ken wasn't in the group at the start of it, Ken would be doing the same thing.
> 
> (When they were in Puerto Rico, Ken was right there. But if he wasn't, I'm sure he'd be doing what PK did at the party.)


At least Dorit has a husband who is around....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She may be the star of the show, but she is not a shot caller.  She works for Bravo.  So she can say "I'm not filming with such and such...", but she won't have the final say.  That contract will have the final say and Bravo has the upper hand.
> She is a castmember just like all the other ladies



Other cast members on other franchise have refused to film with people and it was allowed (Kim Z, and Jill Z refused to film with certain people). I am more than sure Vanderpump can say "I will not film with her or I walk". No way Bravo is going to let her go. She is the only one that really brings the glitz and glam, this franchise is known for.


----------



## katran26

Sassys said:


> Other cast members on other franchise have refused to film with people and it was allowed (Kim Z, and Jill Z refused to film with certain people). I am more than sure Vanderpump can say "I will not film with her or I walk". No way Bravo is going to let her go. She is the only one that really brings the glitz and glam, this franchise is known for.


I agree - the show wouldn't be the same w/out Vanderpump. Rinna could be easily replaced and I wouldn't notice a difference.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Sassys said:


> Other cast members on other franchise have refused to film with people and it was allowed (Kim Z, and Jill Z refused to film with certain people). I am more than sure Vanderpump can say "I will not film with her or I walk". No way Bravo is going to let her go. She is the only one that really brings the glitz and glam, this franchise is known for.


Well maybe LVP et al are all fine with it and can deal with the fake "kiss kiss; how are you" charade without such "I refuse to film with so and so" demands  - many do it and I think all of this is so scripted and edited - the hate not might be _that _real once the camera stops rolling.


----------



## Sassys

Regardless if it is true (it was a stupid question to ask and the truth would never be told on tv); I thought it was interesting that PK did not say something to Rinna about allegedly he and his wife were doing coke.


----------



## BalLVLover

snow0160 said:


> Ok can I ask you all a question? Why is everything lvp touches look like she robbed Z gallerie?  It is gaudy to the max.



that's so true....but I'm sure she doesn't s fortune to get that look. 



ck2802 said:


> I don't mind Pk & I love Dorit too.
> 
> Did anyone see Kim hanging onto Ken when Lisa V was doing her speech?  It was quite funny.



I did notice that and I thought it was funny.


----------



## simone72

I may be minority here but I don't buy into Eden's story "I am not a troublemaker I come from a good place" I mean she deliberately went to Vanderpump and threw Rinna under the bus and then made trouble for Dorit.
She clearly checked out in the past 3-4 episodes only to blow up at the finale over nothing.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lisa Rinna.. pathetic  beyond words
She needs to go as she brings nothing to the table now except more sh*t stirring gossip which is becoming stale


----------



## TC1

simone72 said:


> I may be minority here but I don't buy into Eden's story "I am not a troublemaker I come from a good place" I mean she deliberately went to Vanderpump and threw Rinna under the bus and then made trouble for Dorit.
> She clearly checked out in the past 3-4 episodes only to blow up at the finale over nothing.


I think she felt like she should say something at the finale..so we all remembered she was even on the show. I mean, she hardly spoke the whole season..so the blow up seemed contrived. Perhaps trying to gain a spot in the next season?


----------



## lelgin

Radaronline has a preview of the reunion:
http://radaronline.com/videos/rhobh-reunion-cast-feud-erika-girardi-kim-richards/


----------



## mundodabolsa

PK is a condescending jack*ss.  And Dorit stood there loving every minute of the superiority act he put on for Erika.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

So radaronline is stating that Kyle started a fight with Vanderpump on the reunion yet the Daily Mail had quoted Kyle that her and Vanderpump went shopping together at Hermes right after the reunion taping because of all the others' drama - so which is it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

WillstarveforLV said:


> So radaronline is stating that Kyle started a fight with Vanderpump on the reunion yet the Daily Mail had quoted Kyle that her and Vanderpump went shopping together at Hermes right after the reunion taping because of all the others' drama - so which is it?


I do recall seeing a pic of the girls out to dinner recently.  
Could be some truth in it all really - fight at the reunion, makeup and go shopping/dinner


----------



## cafecreme15

Omg the stalker music Bravo played as PK walked walked from behind the pillar passed the group. And being as red as a tomato.


----------



## cafecreme15

It's also hard to watch all this ugliness go down in such a beautiful setting. The party looks like a sumptuous fairyland!


----------



## Creativelyswank

cafecreme15 said:


> Omg the stalker music Bravo played as PK walked walked from behind the pillar passed the group. And being as red as a tomato.


I was wondering if it was just my TV since no one had mentioned it thus far.


----------



## lucywife

^ this is really funny. 
The show is getting worse by season. I wouldn't mind if they replace greasy Rinna, Eileen, and Eden. I don't care for Kyle, but she will stay forever meaning Kim will continue to make appearances. Who wants to see or hear Kim?! Hello?


----------



## cafecreme15

Creativelyswank said:


> I was wondering if it was just my TV since no one had mentioned it thus far.


I actually burst out laughing when I heard it!


----------



## caitlin1214

Jayne1 said:


> I don't mind him.  He's not as dumb and boring as some of the the other men on these shows. If you go to dinner with him, you'll be able to have a proper conversation.


Agreed. Watching *Lisa *and Ken with Dorit and PK have fun in Mexico (both with Kyle and Mauritio at breakfast and then just the four of them on the party bus after the event) was my favorite part of the season.


----------



## slang

WillstarveforLV said:


> So radaronline is stating that Kyle started a fight with Vanderpump on the reunion yet the Daily Mail had quoted Kyle that her and Vanderpump went shopping together at Hermes right after the reunion taping because of all the others' drama - so which is it?



In the preview they released of the reunion Kyle snaps at Lisa for answering a question of her behalf (or something like that) but I've seen pics of them together since. 
What I saw wasn't a fight, just 2 friends disagreeing on a question Andy asked, but who knows???


----------



## bisousx

cafecreme15 said:


> I actually burst out laughing when I heard it!



Me too! The last episode was really funny to me. 
They all know the drill already.


----------



## lulilu

PK's face was red because of all the alcohol he consumed.


----------



## Happy Luppy

i think the the shopping scene at Shanghai Tang is endorsed lol


----------



## slyyls

Lol, I actually thought that PK had make up on his face to look pink, as his look for the "rose" party.   I had no idea his colour was from alcohol.
Are you sure it wasn't make up?


----------



## lulilu

slyyls said:


> Lol, I actually thought that PK had make up on his face to look pink, as his look for the "rose" party.   I had no idea his colour was from alcohol.
> Are you sure it wasn't make up?


I was guessing because he has fair English complexion, which often gets red with alcohol consumption.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Happy Luppy said:


> i think the the shopping scene at Shanghai Tang is endorsed lol


I think so too.  Because I would have gone to Chanel before Shanghai Tang!  LOL


----------



## pjhm

"Lisa, if I can smell your breath, you're too close." Gotta be the best put down line ever. No fan of Dorit's, but gonna hand it to her, she has guts to stand up for herself.


----------



## caitlin1214

lulilu said:


> I was guessing because he has fair English complexion, which often gets red with alcohol consumption.


Asians get that, too. Which I did not know about until a recent episode of Fresh Off the Boat.


----------



## Sassys

'It costs $40K a month to be me!': Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star Erika Jayne says she has to spend a fortune to look good for the camera

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yne-says-spend-fortune-job.html#ixzz4dUe6JnEI


----------



## cafecreme15

Sassys said:


> 'It costs $40K a month to be me!': Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star Erika Jayne says she has to spend a fortune to look good for the camera
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yne-says-spend-fortune-job.html#ixzz4dUe6JnEI


I guess the title of her song "XXpen$ive" and the lyrics "it's expensive to be me" were meant to be taken quite literally! I also find it funny how she tries to justify it by saying "it's all for work." I find it hard to believe that she is pulling in $480k/year between RHOBH and her career as Erika Jayne, which is the amount that it would cost to maintain her for a year - and this would be her just breaking even, not even making a profit! If I were her, I would not have even tried to justify it; it just sounds even more silly that way. As Rinna would say, she should just "own it!"

Also, if all this money goes to her glam squad, no wonder they follow her around and fawn over her like little minions


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> 'It costs $40K a month to be me!': Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star Erika Jayne says she has to spend a fortune to look good for the camera
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yne-says-spend-fortune-job.html#ixzz4dUe6JnEI


 And yet she still looks cheap...


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> And yet she still looks cheap...



According to Dolly Parton, "It cost a lot of money to look this cheap".


----------



## Jayne1

ck2802 said:


> I don't mind Pk & I love Dorit too.
> 
> Did anyone see Kim hanging onto Ken when Lisa V was doing her speech?  It was quite funny.


Agree about Dorit and PK... and yes, I saw Kim hanging on. I thought she was sucking up, but maybe it was for balance.  They do wear hard-to-stand-in shoes.  No, now that I think about it,  my guess is she was trying to get in with the VdPs.

I also saw a hand try to move LisaV back when she was standing (with the huge group) watching Dorit and someone argue.  I don't know whose hand it was, they were out of the frame, but I don't think she moved.


Happy Luppy said:


> i think the the shopping scene at Shanghai Tang is endorsed lol


I think so too.

The prices seemed good though, not crazy prices like at most designer boutiques.


----------



## Creativelyswank

cafecreme15 said:


> I actually burst out laughing when I heard it!


Actually I meant the tomato look, but the music was hilarious too!


----------



## StylishMD

slyyls said:


> Lol, I actually thought that PK had make up on his face to look pink, as his look for the "rose" party.   I had no idea his colour was from alcohol.
> Are you sure it wasn't make up?


Could be Rosacea which gets worse with alcohol


----------



## swags

I could see why Erikia was initially offended. The gift of the undies from someone you don't know is more creepy than funny. But Erika herself acted like she was okay with it for quite awhile and then on vacation she wasn't. Dorit could have apologized awhile ago since the whole thing was awkward and discussing it with PK even more so. I think they were made to be the "creeps" this season but then someone told Erika to step it up and she came out looking somewhat crazy. Not sure why the whole group wanted to discuss it again and PK coming over made it worse. PK calling Erika inherently cold was unnecessary. He doesn't know that and just because she didn't warm up to them doesn't mean its true.
I think Erika looks pretty with less. I was tired of looking at the pink hair by the end of the episode. Dorits hair looked like Rinna described.


----------



## MKB0925

StylishMD said:


> Could be Rosacea which gets worse with alcohol



Yes! I have rosacea and sometimes even after 1 glass of wine..I start to flush.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> According to Dolly Parton, "It cost a lot of money to look this cheap".


Yes - but Dolly Parton has a sense of humor about herself when she made that comment - which something Erika does not have


----------



## Tivo

Erika loves to go on and on about not caring what people think. But she cares very much and gets defensive over the tiniest perceived slights.


----------



## rockhollow

Too much photoshopping here



I just watched Erika on DWTS, and she's quite a bit thicker.
DWTS must uses different filters on their cameras, more natural, and Erika doesn't look nearly as polished.
She also doesn't take the criticism from the judges very well. She gets a prune face going, and looks quite unhappy with what they are saying.

I thought she's be a better dancer, I don't thinks she'll be on the show long.


----------



## pjhm

rockhollow said:


> Too much photoshopping here
> View attachment 3659878
> 
> 
> I just watched Erika on DWTS, and she's quite a bit thicker.
> DWTS must uses different filters on their cameras, more natural, and Erika doesn't look nearly as polished.
> She also doesn't take the criticism from the judges very well. She gets a prune face going, and looks quite unhappy with what they are saying.
> 
> I thought she's be a better dancer, I don't thinks she'll be on the show long.


Same here; really surprised she doesn't have much rhythm and isn't lighter on her feet-I don't see how this will promote her stage career. I'm also shocked by Nancy Kerrigan, most skaters can dance.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pjhm said:


> Same here; really surprised she doesn't have much rhythm and isn't lighter on her feet-I don't see how this will promote her stage career. I'm also shocked by Nancy Kerrigan, most skaters can dance.


Erika also doesn't come across as very likeable on DWTS - If you aren't that great a dancer than you need a fan base to last. Mr T is not that great a dancer but he is sentimental figure to many and his fan base will carry him for a little while.I think Erika will go before he does.


----------



## simone72

Erika has shown her true personality in last Beverly Hills shows and on DWTS I really believe that is who she really is hence touchy standoffish and unfriendly


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> Too much photoshopping here
> View attachment 3659878
> 
> 
> I just watched Erika on DWTS, and she's quite a bit thicker.
> DWTS must uses different filters on their cameras, more natural, and Erika doesn't look nearly as polished.
> She also doesn't take the criticism from the judges very well. She gets a prune face going, and looks quite unhappy with what they are saying.
> 
> I thought she's be a better dancer, I don't thinks she'll be on the show long.


She barley dances when they showed her performing on the Housewives so this doesn't surprise me.  I don't think she can sign either.  She just has the money, thanks to DH, to put on a show.


----------



## imgg

swags said:


> I could see why Erikia was initially offended. The gift of the undies from someone you don't know is more creepy than funny. But Erika herself acted like she was okay with it for quite awhile and then on vacation she wasn't. Dorit could have apologized awhile ago since the whole thing was awkward and discussing it with PK even more so. I think they were made to be the "creeps" this season but then someone told Erika to step it up and she came out looking somewhat crazy. Not sure why the whole group *wanted to discuss it again and PK coming over made it worse. PK calling Erika inherently cold was unnecessary*. He doesn't know that and just because she didn't warm up to them doesn't mean its true.
> I think Erika looks pretty with less. I was tired of looking at the pink hair by the end of the episode. Dorits hair looked like Rinna described.


I think PK wanted to protect and defend his wife since he heard the way Erika treated her.  Dorit seems to manage just fine though on her own.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I think Erika looked ridiculous in the last few episodes. The pink wig with that ugly black dress? She said she was a size 6? I doubt that.

For anyone who might be interested, Eileen is having a meet and greet at Century City Macy's tomorrow. I am bummed. I was in LA last weekend. I would have loved to go. I still like her.


----------



## Tivo

simone72 said:


> Erika has shown her true personality in last Beverly Hills shows and on DWTS I really believe that is who she really is hence touchy standoffish and unfriendly


Yes, she is very cold. PK and Dorit were spot on about that.

Lisa Rinna is like a slithering lizard. Every argument is countered by "I know you are but what am I?"
"I'm XYZ? You are too!"
Then it's on to deflect. 
"What you did to Erika was so awful!"
She is all over the place doing whatever she can to change the conversation. 
What an awful person.


----------



## susieserb

CanuckBagLover said:


> And yet she still looks cheap...


I'm so over Erika and her husband Tom who came into his own after the whole Erin Brockovich lawsuit back in 2000; this is what put Tom on the map (and it could be why there is no prenup).  Erin works with Tom to garnish cancer lawsuits via environmental issues with lots of junk science; Erin just came into my home town to cause dividing havoc and litigation foundations to embellish the likes of Erika...very very angry.


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> I could see why Erikia was initially offended. The gift of the undies from someone you don't know is more creepy than funny. But Erika herself acted like she was okay with it for quite awhile and then on vacation she wasn't. Dorit could have apologized awhile ago since the whole thing was awkward and discussing it with PK even more so. I think they were made to be the "creeps" this season but then someone told Erika to step it up and she came out looking somewhat crazy. Not sure why the whole group wanted to discuss it again and PK coming over made it worse. PK calling Erika inherently cold was unnecessary. He doesn't know that and just because she didn't warm up to them doesn't mean its true.
> I think Erika looks pretty with less. I was tired of looking at the pink hair by the end of the episode. Dorits hair looked like Rinna described.


I agree...the whole Undie gift in front of everyone was a sarcastic, BS way of apologizing to Erika, ..British humor or not.

I think Dorit was pissed that PK said he liked the view...


----------



## lulilu

horse17 said:


> I agree...the whole Undie gift in front of everyone was a sarcastic, BS way of apologizing to Erika, ..British humor or not.
> 
> I think Dorit was pissed that PK said he liked the view...



I think you are absolutely right.  And if I didn't know someone, and she did something that embarrassed me (i.e., the panties), I might originally just act like I was ok with it, because I was gobsmacked and couldn't think to respond.  Given time to think about it, I imagine Erika started fuming about it.


----------



## imgg

susieserb said:


> I'm so over Erika and her husband Tom who came into his own after the whole Erin Brockovich lawsuit back in 2000; this is what put Tom on the map (and it could be why there is no prenup).  Erin works with Tom to garnish cancer lawsuits via environmental issues with lots of junk science; Erin just came into my home town to cause dividing havoc and litigation foundations to embellish the likes of Erika...very very angry.


Tom is being sued for mishandling funds for a class action lawsuit.  That's a surprise!


----------



## susieserb

imgg said:


> Tom is being sued for mishandling funds for a class action lawsuit.  That's a surprise!


Good now he can experience the BURN.


----------



## Goodfrtune

I may be in the minority but I simply cannot stand Kyle. She is fake, has zero personality and the only one who laughs at her jokes is herself.  The storyline with her sister is the only thing that she had going this year and hasn't that been beaten to death yet? Enough with the Kyle and Kim show. And the shameless advertising for The Agency-come on!!!! Watching paint dry is more interesting than watching Kyle Richards.


----------



## Tivo

Kyle found a phony personality to play up on this show and now she's sticking to it. But season 1 Kyle is there for all to see.


----------



## green.bee

horse17 said:


> I agree...the whole Undie gift in front of everyone was a sarcastic, BS way of apologizing to Erika, ..British humor or not.
> 
> *I think Dorit was pissed that PK said he liked the view...*



exactly! and since then she started to dislike Erika.


----------



## horse17

Tivo said:


> Kyle found a phony personality to play up on this show and now she's sticking to it. But season 1 Kyle is there for all to see.


That is so true I could not stand her she must have caught wind of all the bad PR on her mean girl personality and did a complete 360


----------



## Creativelyswank

Going tonight to see Erika perform!


----------



## swags

I don't remember mean girl Kyle, I remembered it as Camille going in on her. Am i remembering it wrong?

I have a bone to pick with Eileen. Last year she made her storyline Lisa Vanderpumps affair comment. This season Erika went into a full blown rant on her and Eileen basically let it go.


----------



## imgg

I don't think Dorit is jealous of Erika in the slightest.  I mean what for?  No women wants their DH to see another women private parts.  Dorit made a point of it by the failed joke, but I doubt it bothered her much.

Erika has a stripper vibe about her.  Would not be surprised if that was her previous career.


----------



## lulilu

imgg said:


> I don't think Dorit is jealous of Erika in the slightest.  I mean what for?  No women wants their DH to see another women private parts.  Dorit made a point of it by the failed joke, but I doubt it bothered her much.
> 
> Erika has a stripper vibe about her.  Would not be surprised if that was her previous career.



It wasn't just that PK innocently got a flash of Erika.  He ogled the view and contorted himself to see it.  Then he told his wife how he enjoyed it on national television.  IMO Dorit acted as if it were a "normal" thing for a man to do (not my man, or my male friends) to save face.  PK is the one who embarrassed Dorit; she in turn paid it forward by embarrassing Erika.


----------



## coconutsboston

Honestly, I couldn't focus on the fight/argument because of the tin foil on Dorit's head. 

I hope they don't invite her or Eden back next season.


----------



## Allisonfaye

swags said:


> I don't remember mean girl Kyle, I remembered it as Camille going in on her. Am i remembering it wrong?
> 
> I have a bone to pick with Eileen. Last year she made her storyline Lisa Vanderpumps affair comment. This season Erika went into a full blown rant on her and Eileen basically let it go.



Kyle and Kim were really mean to Brandy.


----------



## imgg

lulilu said:


> It wasn't just that PK innocently got a flash of Erika.  He ogled the view and contorted himself to see it.  Then he told his wife how he enjoyed it on national television.  IMO Dorit acted as if it were a "normal" thing for a man to do (not my man, or my male friends) to save face.  PK is the one who embarrassed Dorit; she in turn paid it forward by embarrassing Erika.


You really think most men wouldn't look if a women exposed themselves?  I think you are being way too optimistic. 

I agree with Dorit, its not ladylike to wear a mini dress without underwear.  I am not saying Erika flashed intentionally, but she had to know it could happen.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Allisonfaye said:


> Kyle and Kim were really mean to Brandy.


I also remember when LVP was on dancing with the stars and she had a fainting episode and KIm and Kyle were mocking her fainting as if she were faking.  There are lots of examples of Kyle being the mean girl over the years.


----------



## Love Of My Life

imgg said:


> You really think most men wouldn't look if a women exposed themselves?  I think you are being way too optimistic.
> 
> I agree with Dorit, its not ladylike to wear a mini dress without underwear.  I am not saying Erika flashed intentionally, but she had to know it could happen.



Of course she had to know.. This was not Erika's first time in the rodeo wearing a mini dress...


----------



## snow0160

I didn't realize  so many people hated Kyle. I do like Kyle because I do think she is genuine but she doesn't want to stir the pot.  I think she teams up with LVP because she is safe and they have a lot of things in common. Kyle and Eileen I thought are the closest thing to being normal on this show. And if you think she is the only one trying to peddle her family businesses/ venture then think again. Everyone except for Eileen is.


----------



## horse17

hotshot said:


> Of course she had to know.. This was not Erika's first time in the rodeo wearing a mini dress...


I'm not saying it's right to wear that kind of a dress with no panties but I really can't understand how anyone could really see underneath it


----------



## Creativelyswank

Enough of panty gate, here are some $hit pictures of Erika because I didn't try that hard lol. She definitely is a size 6, she looked amazing! My daughter couldn't stop talking about her hair. "For 40K a month you too can look like Erika" I told her. Not happening. Decent crowd, lots of suburban white folks like myself. I at least carry a gaycard so I felt I bit less ridiculous. She did 3 or 4 songs all choreographed quite well and she had no problem doing all the moves we've seen on the show. Who knows if the lady has a happy marriage or issues 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 with her children... we can speculate and assume all the day long, but last night the girl was rocking it and having fun living her life on her terms. I can support that all day long.


----------



## Creativelyswank

ps
My daughter is now inspired to become a straight drag queen.


----------



## snow0160

Can I ask if you guys like Erika's songs? I've listened to "it is expensive to be me" song while driving to Disney lol and my husband said it was so bad he wanted to chop off his ears and send it to her in protest. Lol


----------



## cafecreme15

snow0160 said:


> Can I ask if you guys like Erika's songs? I've listened to "it is expensive to be me" song while driving to Disney lol and my husband said it was so bad he wanted to chop off his ears and send it to her in protest. Lol


HA! I've only listened to three of them - Painkiller, Zero F****, and Expensive. I have to say, Zero F**** kind of grew on me and now I sing it to myself when I'm totally over whatever it is I'm doing  but all in all, I agree with your husband. They're not good per se, but they can be fun to joke around with.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Not really my genre to begin with. I'm more a She Wants Revenge/ VNV Nation kind of girl. My ears did not bleed.


----------



## Tivo

snow0160 said:


> Can I ask if you guys like Erika's songs? I've listened to "it is expensive to be me" song while driving to Disney lol and my husband said it was so bad he wanted to chop off his ears and send it to her in protest. Lol


I like XXXpensive. I downloaded it.


----------



## snow0160

Her songs sounds unpolished. There is something off about it. I do want to say she is my favorite housewife on rhbh.


----------



## Prufrock613

*swish-swash, swish-swash*. Did you hear me wiping my hands if this RH installment? 

If Andy doesn't fire some of these bishes-I'm done.

Lamest season finale I've ever seen.


----------



## Prufrock613

snow0160 said:


> Her songs sounds unpolished. There is something off about it. I do want to say she is my favorite housewife on rhbh.


She is auto tuned to the teeth.  She doesn't sing live?!?
I liked her a lot until this season.


----------



## bisousx

lulilu said:


> It wasn't just that PK innocently got a flash of Erika.  He ogled the view and contorted himself to see it.  Then he told his wife how he enjoyed it on national television.  IMO Dorit acted as if it were a "normal" thing for a man to do (not my man, or my male friends) to save face.  PK is the one who embarrassed Dorit; she in turn paid it forward by embarrassing Erika.



Yep. TBH I wouldn't put it past my SO to look if it was right there - and afterwards, he would probably deny looking until the day he dies and certainly would not discuss it later. Dorit's actions are of a woman who is insecure about her husband - it seems like PK probably made a few private comments to his wife about Erika and her music videos, and because her husband has given some thought about Erika, Dorit was livid that her husband took a look.

I can't think of any other reason why anyone would be offended about a fashion faux pas the way Dorit was. Going around talking to several people about it and showing up with panties to "put it to rest". What needed to be put to rest?


----------



## pjhm

bisousx said:


> Yep. TBH I wouldn't put it past my SO to look if it was right there - and afterwards, he would probably deny looking until the day he dies and certainly would not discuss it later. Dorit's actions are of a woman who is insecure about her husband - it seems like PK probably made a few private comments to his wife about Erika and her music videos, and because her husband has given some thought about Erika, Dorit was livid that her husband took a look.
> 
> I can't think of any other reason why anyone would be offended about a fashion faux pas the way Dorit was. Going around talking to several people about it and showing up with panties to "put it to rest". What needed to be put to rest?



Yes, and another reason could be petty jealousy.  Erika's over-the-top appearance could make someone like Dorit feel inferior, even without the fashion faux pas. Dorit was insensitive with the gift of the panties, and she was too self-absorbed to realize it.


----------



## imgg

You guys must not be married.  No women wants their husband to see another women's X especially out to dinner.  Erika has no one to blame but herself for people talking about it.  Had she wore underwear, like most women when wearing a short shirt,  this storyline would not exist.

It's like the women who wear shirts two sizes too small and cleavage pouring out and are upset because men are looking.  Get real.

Jealous over someone verses making statements of their poor taste are two separate things.


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> You guys must not be married.  No women wants their husband to see another women's X especially out to dinner.  Erika has no one to blame but herself for people talking about it.  Had she wore underwear, like most women when wearing a short shirt,  this storyline would not exist.
> 
> It's like the women who wear shirts two sizes too small and cleavage pouring out and are upset because men are looking.  Get real.
> 
> Jealous over someone verses making statements of their poor taste are two separate things.



Like the RHOBH ladies, I live in socal and I see boobs, legs, just about everything on a daily basis. Seeing body parts poke out is not a big deal and certainly not a cause for gossip. Being surrounded by beautiful women everyday, you either learn to get over your insecurities or you're going to react the way Dorit did. I can't control other people's poor judgement in clothing, I can only control my behavior


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> Like the RHOBH ladies, I live in socal and I see boobs, legs, just about everything on a daily basis. Seeing body parts poke out is not a big deal and certainly not a cause for gossip. Being surrounded by beautiful women everyday, you either learn to get over your insecurities or you're going to react the way Dorit did. I can't control other people's poor judgement in clothing, I can only control my behavior



Agree. It was not that big of a deal. So, he saw her vaginal lips. Big deal. She did not go there saying, "Look at my va jay jay everyone". Body parts slip out.


----------



## imgg

Sad world we live in when nothing is sacred anymore.  Legs, clevage and va jay jay are totally different.


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> Agree. It was not that big of a deal. So, he saw her vaginal lips. Big deal. She did not go there saying, "Look at my va jay jay everyone". Body parts slip out.



LA is crazy. As soon as the girl in front of me covers up her snatch, there will be the waitress coming by with her cleavage, the cougar to the left with the mini skirt and the gaggle of young blondes looking for their sugardaddy to the right. There is no point is getting upset and blaming a woman for your insecurities, because there's plenty more eye candy for your hubby to be gawking over  My SO is like a kid in a candy store when we are out somewhere trendy, he is from Europe and has never seen so many fake boobs in one setting. It's hilarious to watch him try his best not to look like a total perv. 

I think PK asked Dorit for a 3some with Erika.


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> LA is crazy. As soon as the girl in front of me covers up her snatch, there will be the waitress coming by with her cleavage, the cougar to the left with the mini skirt and the gaggle of young blondes looking for their sugardaddy to the right. There is no point is getting upset and blaming a woman for your insecurities, because there's plenty more eye candy for your hubby to be gawking over  My SO is like a kid in a candy store when we are out somewhere trendy, he is from Europe and has never seen so many fake boobs in one setting. It's hilarious to watch him try his best not to look like a total perv.
> 
> I think PK asked Dorit for a 3some with Erika.



Men are going to look. Women who claim their husband would never look, is kidding themselves.  And, yes, they will stare if it is there to look at. That is what men do.  Yes, you can tell your man, stop looking, but they WILL still look. Doesn’t make them a bad man; it makes them a man.

Should she have said, “I’m not wearing any panties”, no, that should have been her business.


----------



## Sassys

imgg said:


> Sad world we live in when nothing is sacred anymore.  Legs, clevage and va jay jay are totally different.



Purposely showing your breast and vagina and accidentally flashing someone is two different things.


----------



## imgg

Sassys said:


> Purposely showing your breast and vagina and accidentally flashing someone is two different things.


Wearing a short dress with no underwear flashing accidentally or purposely is one of the same.


----------



## snow0160

Ok as a heterosexual female I can't stop looking at women who have low cut shirts and cleavage to match. Do I want to see it? No, I don't care but it is certainly in my face.  Is it a wise choice to stare? No, but we all make mistakes but no need to get holier than thou about it.  Bisousx is correct in saying there are people like this all the time. Just  get over it. What I don't like is how Dorit made a big deal over it despite seeing it all the time.  I'm pretty sure she has worn low cut dresses this season. Her husband is even more of a drama queen. Just admit you shouldn't have looked and it was awkward. Don't turn it around and attack Erika and certainly admitting it on national television is gross. That's why everyone thinks you are a creeper.


----------



## TC1

Had Lisa never mentioned that Kyle needed some underwear..this never would have happened. Of course PK looked at the moment Erika said "I'm not wearing any"..but had Lisa not asked...I doubt anyone would have ever noticed...it's not like she went around flashing herself.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> Had Lisa never mentioned that Kyle needed some underwear..this never would have happened. Of course PK looked at the moment Erika said "I'm not wearing any"..but had Lisa not asked...I doubt anyone would have ever noticed...it's not like she went around flashing herself.



Disagree. Erika did not have to say "I'm not wearing any, so I can't give her mine (and left up the side of her dress)". Now if the men, weren't there, fine, but since there were men there and she claims to be so respectful to her husband she should have kept her mouth shut.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CanuckBagLover said:


> I also remember when LVP was on dancing with the stars and she had a fainting episode and KIm and Kyle were mocking her fainting as if she were faking.  There are lots of examples of Kyle being the mean girl over the years.



See I don't see this as mean. I think poking fun at someone is different from being mean. I think this was harmless. Whereas, Kim and Kyle were just downright mean to Brandy. I am no Brandy fan but it was when she first came on. I think they were mean to her because of that whole thing with Brandy and LVP's live in house guess, Cedrick. I think Kyle was trying to get on LVP's good side doing it and Kim joined in, especially after Brandy said she was doing drugs in the bathroom.



snow0160 said:


> I didn't realize  so many people hated Kyle. I do like Kyle because I do think she is genuine but she doesn't want to stir the pot.  I think she teams up with LVP because she is safe and they have a lot of things in common. Kyle and Eileen I thought are the closest thing to being normal on this show. And if you think she is the only one trying to peddle her family businesses/ venture then think again. Everyone except for Eileen is.



I find it embarrassing how much Kyle kisses up to LVP. Their friendship is one sided. If LVP does something to Kyle, at this point I think Kyle would let it pass. 



Creativelyswank said:


> Enough of panty gate, here are some $hit pictures of Erika because I didn't try that hard lol. She definitely is a size 6, she looked amazing! My daughter couldn't stop talking about her hair. "For 40K a month you too can look like Erika" I told her. Not happening. Decent crowd, lots of suburban white folks like myself. I at least carry a gaycard so I felt I bit less ridiculous. She did 3 or 4 songs all choreographed quite well and she had no problem doing all the moves we've seen on the show. Who knows if the lady has a happy marriage or issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662033
> View attachment 3662034
> View attachment 3662035
> View attachment 3662036
> View attachment 3662037
> View attachment 3662038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with her children... we can speculate and assume all the day long, but last night the girl was rocking it and having fun living her life on her terms. I can support that all day long.



I would say she was a size 8 minimum but I could be wrong. 



snow0160 said:


> Can I ask if you guys like Erika's songs? I've listened to "it is expensive to be me" song while driving to Disney lol and my husband said it was so bad he wanted to chop off his ears and send it to her in protest. Lol







Prufrock613 said:


> She is auto tuned to the teeth.  She doesn't sing live?!?
> I liked her a lot until this season.



Auto tuned is the term, eh? I always wondered how she could be a singer with that horrible voice she has. if you told me Dorit was a singer, I would believe it. But Erica? Nope. 



bisousx said:


> Like the RHOBH ladies, I live in socal and I see boobs, legs, just about everything on a daily basis. Seeing body parts poke out is not a big deal and certainly not a cause for gossip. Being surrounded by beautiful women everyday, you either learn to get over your insecurities or you're going to react the way Dorit did. I can't control other people's poor judgement in clothing, I can only control my behavior



When I lived in LA, I was driving home from work one day and sitting at a stop light in Marina Del Rey. A man was standing there waiting for the light to change and he had on short nylon shorts with no undies. I saw it all. Ick.


----------



## horse17

imgg said:


> You guys must not be married.  No women wants their husband to see another women's X especially out to dinner.  Erika has no one to blame but herself for people talking about it.  Had she wore underwear, like most women when wearing a short shirt,  this storyline would not exist.
> 
> It's like the women who wear shirts two sizes too small and cleavage pouring out and are upset because men are looking.  Get real.
> 
> Jealous over someone verses making statements of their poor taste are two separate things.


I agree..I just wonder if dorit would have gone so far to make the statement of her poor taste if PK hadn't liked it...lol


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> I agree..I just wonder if dorit would have gone so far to make the statement of her poor taste if PK hadn't liked it...lol


I don't know, I think that is their banter.  I don't think PK was serious about it and Dorit did not seem upset when he said he did not mind the view.  I think Dorit was trying to be funny with the panty gift, but it failed.  It should have ended but thanks to Eileen and Lisa R they were egging Erika on to be upset with Dorit and it worked.


----------



## cafecreme15

So the conversation yesterday got me thinking more about Erika Jayne's music so I went on youtube and listened to like 5 of her songs and sure enough they all grew on me and now I can't get Xxpen$ive out of my head.


----------



## luckylove

Can you believe we are all still talking about panty gate? For me, far too much was made of the whole thing regardless which side one favors.  If one goes out without underwear, you have to understand that you might inadvertently show your goodies. If someone else remarks about it, oh well! You did not see fit to wear underwear and that's ok.... but I wouldn't get so upset if someone takes note of it. So PK enjoyed the view... Again, not such a big deal to me.  The man isn't trying to seduce Erika, nor was Erika trying to seduce him. They need a new story line for next year! JMHO....


----------



## Allisonfaye

horse17 said:


> I agree..I just wonder if dorit would have gone so far to make the statement of her poor taste if PK hadn't liked it...lol



I personally think she did it so she would have a storyline.


----------



## Allisonfaye

FYI, Erika Jayne is on Ellen today.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sassys said:


> Disagree. Erika did not have to say "I'm not wearing any, so I can't give her mine (and left up the side of her dress)". Now if the men, weren't there, fine, but since there were men there and she claims to be so respectful to her husband she should have kept her mouth shut.



Exactly!! Why announce it around the men? I definitely think she wanted the attention.


----------



## snow0160

luckylove said:


> Can you believe we are all still talking about panty gate? For me, far too much was made of the whole thing regardless which side one favors.  If one goes out without underwear, you have to understand that you might inadvertently show your goodies. If someone else remarks about it, oh well! You did not see fit to wear underwear and that's ok.... but I wouldn't get so upset if someone takes note of it. So PK enjoyed the view... Again, not such a big deal to me.  The man isn't trying to seduce Erika, nor was Erika trying to seduce him. They need a new story line for next year! JMHO....



Yes! Exactly! New topic. 
Let's see... hm... I'd watch the show if it was just Lisa's many pets.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I think it's all so very silly.  I don't think PK and Dorit were trying to humiliate Erika.  I wouldn't have brought her panties though.  My husband and I would have a laugh if we wanted to later or not and that would be the end of it.  If it happened again - I would say something to her.  I think sometimes we talk to people that know the person better to get their read and Dorit made a BIG mistake talking to Eileen and Rinna.  
The only odd thing to me is that Erika seems so sensitive about being discussed which tells me she should put some knickers on! I wouldn't expect a leotard wearing entertainer to be crying and holding a grudge about someone discussing a flash of her PLP - give me a BREAK! I'm not saying she should be thrilled with their comments after the fact but that's the thing about having your life filmed and that was a discussion captured between husband and wife. So what!?!


----------



## horse17

^ so true..I like Erika, but she's becoming a lot more complicated......kind of passive aggressive...your right, dressing the way she does,  her lyrics etc... she really has to expect the snarky comments/gestures....


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> FYI, Erika Jayne is on Ellen today.


Let us know what you think.  In the clip on BHHW it appeared to me EJ was overacting, but maybe it looks better on film.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I didn't get to watch it. My daughter was dying for me to watch some cartoon with her so I did. I taped it. I will report back.


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> I didn't get to watch it. My daughter was dying for me to watch some cartoon with her so I did. I taped it. I will report back.


Sorry, I thought you meant she was on the soap opera with Eileen, but your said Ellen.  No need to report back on my account! lol


----------



## Creativelyswank

> I would say she was a size 8 minimum but I could be wrong.


Well I didn't go so far as to take her measurements, but she definitely wasn't that much bigger than me and I'm a size 2/4. The camera does add weight.


----------



## Love Of My Life

blkbarbie310 said:


> I think it's all so very silly.  I don't think PK and Dorit were trying to humiliate Erika.  I wouldn't have brought her panties though.  My husband and I would have a laugh if we wanted to later or not and that would be the end of it.  If it happened again - I would say something to her.  I think sometimes we talk to people that know the person better to get their read and Dorit made a BIG mistake talking to Eileen and Rinna.
> The only odd thing to me is that Erika seems so sensitive about being discussed which tells me she should put some knickers on! I wouldn't expect a leotard wearing entertainer to be crying and holding a grudge about someone discussing a flash of her PLP - give me a BREAK! I'm not saying she should be thrilled with their comments after the fact but that's the thing about having your life filmed and that was a discussion captured between husband and wife. So what!?!



+1...


----------



## Prufrock613

snow0160 said:


> Yes! Exactly! New topic.
> Let's see... hm... I'd watch the show if it was just Lisa's many pets.


Yes!
Panty-gate, Lyme disease, Munchausen, and sober are words that make my ears bleed.


----------



## anabanana745

GirlieShoppe said:


> Exactly!! Why announce it around the men? I definitely think she wanted the attention.



Her tone especially came off like she wanted everyone to hear it... that's why I think she kind of asked for it. She has every right not to wear underwear but why announce it loudly in front of everyone then get upset when people are looking.


----------



## Vienna

I don't quite understand this whole panty thing. I thought it was normal for women when dressing up in an evening dress that it's just easier to not wear underwear so you don't see the ugly side indentations on your hips through the dress? Originally Dorit's reaction made no sense to me. However though, I do think Erica's dress was a bit too short for no underwear at all. Or at least cross your legs. But sounds to me Dorit feels a little insecure in her marriage.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Last night's dancing with stars theme was "a year that was really important to your life". I found it interesting that Erika chose the year she moved to New York to start her acting career - not being married to her husband or the birth of her child. In fact she didn't mention either of them, nor were there clips of them talking about her (I understand her son, being a police officer would want to stay out of the public eye). It was also interesting that her mother said something to the effect that Erika was determined to "claw" her way to the top.  Anyways, she finished in the bottom two with Mr. T. I was quite surprised that Mr. T was voted off - he is not a great dancer but he is actually improving and Erika basically does the same routine every week and you don't see any growth and I thought Mr. T would be a sentimental favourite.


----------



## cafecreme15

CanuckBagLover said:


> Last night's dancing with stars theme was "a year that was really important to your life". I found it interesting that Erika chose the year she moved to New York to start her acting career - not being married to her husband or the birth of her child. In fact she didn't mention either of them, nor were there clips of them talking about her (I understand her son, being a police officer would want to stay out of the public eye). It was also interesting that her mother said something to the effect that Erika was determined to "claw" her way to the top.  Anyways, she finished in the bottom two with Mr. T. I was quite surprised that Mr. T was voted off - he is not a great dancer but he is actually improving and Erika basically does the same routine every week and you don't see any growth and I thought Mr. T would be a sentimental favourite.


I actually don't have a problem with this, since I think it is a gender-based social construct that women need to consider their marriage or the birth of their children the most important events in their lives. I commend Erika for picking a professional accomplishment instead of cow-towing to the stereotype if she personally views her beginning her career in NY as a more critical turning point in her life. We would never even think to criticize a man if he had made the same decision with respect to what he wanted to feature as his most important year. I also watched a clip of Erika on Ellen. She was only on for a few minutes. Ellen asked her a couple of questions about DWTS and RHOBH, Erika gave tame answers, and that was pretty much it.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

cafecreme15 said:


> *I actually don't have a problem with this, since I think it is a gender-based social construct that women need to consider their marriage or the birth of their children the most important events in their lives. I commend Erika for picking a professional accomplishment instead of cow-towing to the stereotype if she personally views her beginning her career in NY as a more critical turning point in her life. *We would never even think to criticize a man if he had made the same decision with respect to what he wanted to feature as his most important year. I also watched a clip of Erika on Ellen. She was only on for a few minutes. Ellen asked her a couple of questions about DWTS and RHOBH, Erika gave tame answers, and that was pretty much it.



This all day and for the win! Bravo cafecreme15 for your comment - could of not said it better myself and bravo to Erica for choosing that particular accomplishment.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Prufrock613 said:


> Yes!
> Panty-gate, Lyme disease, Munchausen, and sober are words that make my ears bleed.



And you just KNOW that 1/2 the reunion is going to be about panty gate. So done with this.


----------



## pjhm

anabanana745 said:


> Her tone especially came off like she wanted everyone to hear it... that's why I think she kind of asked for it. She has every right not to wear underwear but why announce it loudly in front of everyone then get upset when people are looking.


Yep, this happened because with that sassy comment, Erika was trying to steal the scene. She didn't figure on Dorit jumping on it and picking on her for several months.With such vaccous women, not much else to talk about......


----------



## Allisonfaye

I think something is seriously off about Eden. Her reactions to things are way overblown.  Did anyone ever way what happened to her online boyfriend?


----------



## simone72

Looks like it's going to be a nasty reunion tonight judging by the previews and yes Erika has NOT forgotten or put aside pantygate like it seemed in the finale


----------



## coconutsboston

Where is Eden tonight?


----------



## cafecreme15

coconutsboston said:


> Where is Eden tonight?


Good question. Didn't even realize she was missing, which says something. Maybe they will bring her out later? Although they are discussing stuff right now that happened after she was introduced, so not sure why she's not there.


----------



## simone72

cafecreme15 said:


> Good question. Didn't even realize she was missing, which says something. Maybe they will bring her out later? Although they are discussing stuff right now that happened after she was introduced, so not sure why she's not there.



I was just about to ask!


----------



## nastasja

She's probably not there because I don't think she was an "official" cast member, right? Is she on the introductions? Does she have her own tagline? I never pay attention to the beginning.


----------



## cafecreme15

So PK attributes his wealth to many years spent in real estate and hedge funds, and currently bills himself as an "entrepreneur" and "investor." Managing Boy George is only his side job/passion. That certainly explains a lot.


----------



## simone72

So weird on Andy Cohens preview that Eden posted on her Instagram she is there on the couch in a red dress I think next to Eileen but doesn't look like she's coming up tonight because a few minutes left and they are bringing PK in


----------



## cafecreme15

simone72 said:


> So weird on Andy Cohens preview that Eden posted on her Instagram she is there on the couch in a red dress I think next to Eileen but doesn't look like she's coming up tonight because a few minutes left and they are bringing PK in


I saw her in the previews for next week's episode.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kim hit the nail on the head when she describes Lisa R as she lies, cries & denies compounded with a memory issue..
This reunion was rather unpleasant to watch & if looks could kill, Erika's facial expressions said it all.
Erika move on from pantygate.. it's not reflecting well on you after these apologies were made.


----------



## horse17

cafecreme15 said:


> So PK attributes his wealth to many years spent in real estate and hedge funds, and currently bills himself as an "entrepreneur" and "investor." Managing Boy George is only his side job/passion. That certainly explains a lot.


Can't stand him


----------



## ExBagHag

I have found myself starting to dislike Erika a bit.  At first she was a breath of fresh air, now she just seems prickly and overly sensitive.  It seems she's bought into her own hype.  Her cool exterior is getting old and predictable.


----------



## purseinsanity

coconutsboston said:


> Where is Eden tonight?


Wondering the same thing!  Can't anticipate she'll add much, but still.


----------



## purseinsanity

Oh God, why is Kim on the reunion at all?!!?


----------



## lovesbmw

purseinsanity said:


> Oh God, why is Kim on the reunion at all?!!?


Always for more Drama, and she probably wants to get back on the show.


----------



## Sassys

Erika really needs to get over this no panties. It's not a big deal. The stank face is not necessary. I think Erika's husband must have said something to her / she's grounded and that is why she's still pissed.

Still trying to figure out why she is pissed, when she is the one that announced she's not wearing panties.

Pat the puss and move on!


----------



## Allisonfaye

ExBagHag said:


> I have found myself starting to dislike Erika a bit.  At first she was a breath of fresh air, now she just seems prickly and overly sensitive.  It seems she's bought into her own hype.  Her cool exterior is getting old and predictable.



I agree. I am not liking her at all lately and that song, It's Expensive to Be Me is beyond awful.


----------



## lucywife

Allisonfaye said:


> It's Expensive to Be Me is beyond awful.


 just so stupid and vulgar. I can't believe they were chewing on panties issue for almost an hour last night. BH is becoming just as boring as OC, which I am not watching ever again, middle-aged women behaving like 5 year olds, nursing their grievances and never letting go. You said that about me, so I said this about you, lather, rinse, repeat. Grow up! Rinna is insufferable.


----------



## caitlin1214

Did anyone else notice Rinna jumping in and adding an answer to a question Andy asked one of the other ladies?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Sassys said:


> Erika really needs to get over this no panties. It's not a big deal. The stank face is not necessary. I *think Erika's husband must have said something to her / she's grounded and that is why she's still pissed.*
> 
> Still trying to figure out why she is pissed, when she is the one that announced she's not wearing panties.
> 
> Pat the puss and move on!


I'm wondering this too - maybe there is more to this than they are letting us know, I'm really surprised it escalated to this nonsense - otherwise Erika is being like a dog with a bone and will not let go of this or the producers are forcing this for a "storyline" but yes - time to move on from pantygate!


----------



## Allisonfaye

caitlin1214 said:


> Did anyone else notice Rinna jumping in and adding an answer to a question Andy asked one of the other ladies?



No, but I noticed Kyle doing this.


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> No, but I noticed Kyle doing this.


And Erika.  The whole episode seemed to revolve around Erika.  Over her and her snarky expressions.


----------



## Coco.lover

Kim gives the bunny back to Lisa.


----------



## Sassys

Coco.lover said:


> Kim gives the bunny back to Lisa.




She should have never took it. She doesn't like her, so why the hell should she take a gift from her. They need to stop with the fake nice.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Coco.lover said:


> Kim gives the bunny back to Lisa.




Wow.... that was hard to watch. Kim could have just thrown it away but she was purposely trying to be mean.


----------



## TaylorEsq

Kim is just gross.  She has some nerve talking about bad energy.  She is nothing but bad energy.  Every time I see her on the show it's never anything good.  Kyle isn't doing her any favors by having Kim on the show.  Kyle's reaction with her finger in the mouth the whole time and avoiding eye contact with everyone is just immature.


----------



## Jayne1

This is sillier than pantygate. Kim is despicable.  

Her only storyline was her daughter having a baby and receiving a stuffed gift. Returning it is mean and juvenile. And stop repeating the same sentence over and over. Get a thesaurus and find another word for energy.  We got it the first time.

Oh and LisaR -- I'm impressed she rolled out that single tear. Best response to such a bad-mannered act.


----------



## horse17

Eden with the crystals..lol!...she does look good though


----------



## paper_flowers

TaylorEsq said:


> Kim is just gross.  She has some nerve talking about bad energy.  She is nothing but bad energy.  Every time I see her on the show it's never anything good.  Kyle isn't doing her any favors by having Kim on the show.  Kyle's reaction with her finger in the mouth the whole time and avoiding eye contact with everyone is just immature.


Yeah I agree with you on all of this, and I can't stand Rinna at all either. Kim is really over the top mean-spirited


----------



## egak

I thought Dorit looked nice. Also I'm a fan of LvP but has she had some work to her face?


----------



## Allisonfaye

I keep forgetting to ask. Did anyone else thing Eden seemed a little drunk in the finale? She seemed like she was slurring her words and that big overreaction to a perceived slight is classic drunk behavior.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

paper_flowers said:


> Yeah I agree with you on all of this, and I can't stand Rinna at all either. Kim is really over the top mean-spirited



Yes, she's not a nice person. She has good reason to dislike Rinna, but why be so mean? She was obviously enjoying that moment. What a jerk.


----------



## Prufrock613

Sassys said:


> Still trying to figure out why she is pissed, when she is the one that announced she's not wearing panties.
> 
> Pat the puss and move on!


She is pissed b/c her glam-squad are making her wear all of that makeup and that stick up her a** dress.  Everyone looks good and comfortable (except Kyle, that is an entirely different comment)..then there is EJ who doesn't give any effs. 
The peeps that use this as their mantra are the ones that carry on.. all ..of ...the..time-  I'm exhausted


----------



## Prufrock613

I'm sick of Rinna playing this "addict" martyr card.  The only person who has promoted her "addiction" is Lisa R - herself.


----------



## Prufrock613

Allisonfaye said:


> I keep forgetting to ask. Did anyone else thing Eden seemed a little drunk in the finale? She seemed like she was slurring her words and that big overreaction to a perceived slight is classic drunk behavior.


I didn't notice it.  I thought she was just trying to secure her spot as a HF next season, with a dramatic ending.

Well, from someone who has been in recovery for many years- it makes no sense that Eden doesn't differentiate between pills and alcohol.  She said she still uses Rx  which is a huge no-no.


----------



## lucywife

egak said:


> I thought Dorit looked nice. Also I'm a fan of LvP but has she had some work to her face?


 yes, she did. I think Dorit is adorable especially when she smiles.


----------



## Sassys

Allisonfaye said:


> I keep forgetting to ask. Did anyone else thing Eden seemed a little drunk in the finale? She seemed like she was slurring her words and that big overreaction to a perceived slight is classic drunk behavior.



She was at a party; what's wrong with her being a bit tipsy? Oh I forgot she's a recovering addict. I forget was she a drug or alcohol addict?


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> She was at a party; what's wrong with her being a bit tipsy? Oh I forgot she's a recovering addict. I forget was she a drug or alcohol addict?


 alcohol


----------



## cafecreme15

Sassys said:


> She should have never took it. She doesn't like her, so why the hell should she take a gift from her. They need to stop with the fake nice.


Yikes. What a mean thing to do and horrible etiquette to boot. She should have just donated it to a children's hospital or charity.


----------



## cafecreme15

TaylorEsq said:


> Kim is just gross.  She has some nerve talking about bad energy.  She is nothing but bad energy.  Every time I see her on the show it's never anything good.  Kyle isn't doing her any favors by having Kim on the show.  Kyle's reaction with her finger in the mouth the whole time and avoiding eye contact with everyone is just immature.


Yes, again with the finger in her mouth! I also pointed this out quite a few pages back and it drives me crazy. That is not how mature adults handle conflict and confrontation.


----------



## Jayne1

cafecreme15 said:


> Yes, again with the finger in her mouth! I also pointed this out quite a few pages back and it drives me crazy. That is not how mature adults handle conflict and confrontation.


How else will she show us she is concerned.  She can't act and her face doesn't move. lol


----------



## green.bee

what Kim did was awful but Lisa R's fake tears made me roll my eyes so hard I nearly fell off my chair.
they are both nasty.


----------



## simone72

Eileen is so abnoxios she is Erika's mouth piece and cheerleader like a little girl!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sassys said:


> Erika really needs to get over this no panties. It's not a big deal. The stank face is not necessary. I think Erika's husband must have said something to her / she's grounded and that is why she's still pissed.
> 
> Still trying to figure out why she is pissed, when she is the one that announced she's not wearing panties.
> 
> Pat the puss and move on!



Pat the puss & move on is spot on!!


----------



## bellecate

Just watched the clip with Kim returning the bunny to Lisa R, one of the meanest things I've seen in all the Housewives franchises. Also when she told Lisa R she didn't have to cry about it, pure nasty.. I sure hope this locks in Kim NEVER being on another episode again.


----------



## imgg

bellecate said:


> Just watched the clip with Kim returning the bunny to Lisa R, one of the meanest things I've seen in all the Housewives franchises. Also when she told Lisa R she didn't have to cry about it, pure nasty.. I sure hope this locks in Kim NEVER being on another episode again.


I did not watch the clip or know the bunny storyline, but Lisa R was a plain a hole to Kim.  I do not like Kim, but she has issues and Lisa R was very insensitive and continued to instigate an poke at Kim.  Whatever Kim did in return, I don't really blame her.  Both Kim and Lisa R should go.

What happened with the bunny? If Kim hurt a bunny though, that's not cool.  If its bad I don't want to know.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

imgg said:


> I did not watch the clip or know the bunny storyline, but Lisa R was a plain a hole to Kim.  I do not like Kim, but she has issues and Lisa R was very insensitive and continued to instigate an poke at Kim.  Whatever Kim did in return, I don't really blame her.  Both Kim and Lisa R should go.
> 
> What happened with the bunny? If Kim hurt a bunny though, that's not cool.  If its bad I don't want to know.



Lisa R gave Kim a toy bunny for her grandson as a peace offering and Kim accepted it. Kim returned the bunny at the reunion saying she didn't want to give it to her grandson because it had bad energy. She was really quite nasty about it and told Rinna not to cry about it. She could have given it to charity or simply thrown it out, but she wanted to hurt Rinna. I agree, Rinna and Kim have been nasty to each other, but supposedly they had somewhat mended fences and moved on. For some reason Kim can't ever forgive Rinna and get past their conflicts but she was able to forgive Brandi for saying she was doing crystal meth in the bathroom at Dana's party. IMO, Kim and Rinna were equally nasty to each other.


----------



## Nahreen

I bet Kim planned all along giving back the Bunny to cause drama. Why else not give it to her grandson since the Bunny episode must have been some time ago. Rinna is a sh.t stirrer but Kim is just as bad. Kim should never have been allowed on this show again, she should focus on staying sober. I bet she does not have any money and need the cash Andy provides.


----------



## snow0160

TaylorEsq said:


> Kim is just gross.  She has some nerve talking about bad energy.  She is nothing but bad energy.  Every time I see her on the show it's never anything good.  Kyle isn't doing her any favors by having Kim on the show.  Kyle's reaction with her finger in the mouth the whole time and avoiding eye contact with everyone is just immature.



I think Kyle was super embarrassed as she should be because Kim was fired from the show and then has the nerve to come back like this. [emoji51]


----------



## imgg

GirlieShoppe said:


> Lisa R gave Kim a toy bunny for her grandson as a peace offering and Kim accepted it. Kim returned the bunny at the reunion saying she didn't want to give it to her grandson because it had bad energy. She was really quite nasty about it and told Rinna not to cry about it. She could have given it to charity or simply thrown it out, but she wanted to hurt Rinna. I agree, Rinna and Kim have been nasty to each other, but supposedly they had somewhat mended fences and moved on. For some reason Kim can't ever forgive Rinna and get past their conflicts but she was able to forgive Brandi for saying she was doing crystal meth in the bathroom at Dana's party. IMO, Kim and Rinna were equally nasty to each other.


Thanks for the info.  They all seem to forgive and then hold a grudge.


----------



## lucywife

snow0160 said:


> I think Kyle was super embarrassed as she should be because Kim was fired from the show and then has the nerve to come back like this. [emoji51]


 why is she even around? Every time I see her, I swear I'm done with that sad provincial crap. She always looks like she's doing meth and lives in a box under bridge somewhere. 
Kim obviously kept the bunny only to show up at the reunion and return it to Rinna, I couldn't believe my ears when she said to Rinna - "you can give it back to me when we are on better terms."


----------



## luckylove

I don't think Rinna or Kim behave well, honestly.  However, I think Rinna continues to pick at and instigate problems time and time again with Kim. She says and does horrendous things and then simply says, "Sorry" but in the next breath she is annihilating Kim again.  I just wonder if the bunny return was Kim's way of making the point that Rinna can't keep this cycle of attacking and provoking Kim.  Something has got to get through to her and perhaps only something more dramatic will drive the point home... Just a thought....


----------



## bussbuss

luckylove said:


> I don't think Rinna or Kim behave well, honestly.  However, I think Rinna continues to pick at and instigate problems time and time again with Kim. She says and does horrendous things and then simply says, "Sorry" but in the next breath she is annihilating Kim again.  I just wonder if the bunny return was Kim's way of making the point that Rinna can't keep this cycle of attacking and provoking Kim.  Something has got to get through to her and perhaps only something more dramatic will drive the point home... Just a thought....


These are my thoughts exactly... 2 secs after giving the peace offering she was off talking bad about kim again

I don't like Kim but i sympathise with her....she does seem to be working on her addiction and does not need someone constantly putting it out there that she is not....i feel bad that her kids get to see that on this show

I do not believe Lisa's tears.......


----------



## Love Of My Life

I also think Kim wanted in a manner of speaking to give Lisa R a taste of her own medicine. Humiliate Lisa R
which she did . Lisa R was very surprised & that tear.. crocodile tear for sure..
I'm not sure any of these housewives understand the impact of their behavior..
The bunny might have been a peace offering, who knows as Lisa R seems to have other motives.
Whatever it was, it certainly isn't nice & they both look very bad & will continue to do so until they
mend fences, which doesn't seem to be likely.


----------



## lucywife

bussbuss said:


> 2 secs after giving the peace offering she was off talking bad about kim again


 Yes, but that's on her. Kim doesn't need to stoop on Rinna's level to "change" her behavior. it only made Kim look just as bad if not worse. She shouldn't accept that present in the first place if she feels this way.


----------



## caitlin1214

It's a cute bunny! Don't take it out on the bunny! (If she really didn't want her grandson to have it, she should have donated it to one of those charities who benefit expectant mothers who can't afford things for their babies.)


----------



## caitlin1214

bussbuss said:


> These are my thoughts exactly... 2 secs after giving the peace offering she was off talking bad about kim again
> 
> I don't like Kim but i sympathise with her....she does seem to be working on her addiction and does not need someone constantly putting it out there that she is not....i feel bad that her kids get to see that on this show
> 
> I do not believe Lisa's tears.......


Agreed. I've said it before, but given their history, Rinna should keep Kim's name out of her mouth, even if she's showing "concern". 

For Kim to hear Rinna's supporting and praying for her is not comforting. In fact, it's the exact opposite. It's provocative. 

Kim's sobriety is what it is and if there is a concern it should be kept between Kim, her friends, family and sponsors.


----------



## lucywife

caitlin1214 said:


> Kim's sobriety is what it is and if there is a concern it should be kept between Kim, her friends, family and sponsors.


 and off the show. She keeps popping in, so she opens herself up to a potential scrutiny, nobody owes her any niceties or special treatments because she's a a recovering addict, that's not that kind of show.


----------



## paper_flowers

caitlin1214 said:


> It's a cute bunny! Don't take it out on the bunny! (If she really didn't want her grandson to have it, she should have donated it to one of those charities who benefit expectant mothers who can't afford things for their babies.)


I love your idea of what she should've done with the bunny! Unfortunately it's asking way too much of someone like Kim to maybe take a higher road and instead do something nice with it for someone else. As much as I can't stand Rinna, this was really ugly on Kim's part


----------



## Ceeyahd

I think it would be very awkward to not accept a gift, because it was on camera. Personally I would have unloaded the gift asap... But not returning to gifter, as it was accepted.. all very awkward. It's not genuine, the interactions of these ladies. They all don't like each other, IRL they wouldn't be giving each other the time of day. Rinna has been a very cruel person, mean , ugly, busy body... No matter how annoying Kim has been, Rinna never had a right to trampled all over her again, Rinna is a bully, how and why would she ever involved herself regarding Kim. It's income for all of them, so Kim had to know her part was the 'addict'. These shows aren't fun to watch. I can't stand Rinna, can't watch her... Someone should drop kick her for so many reasons.


----------



## swags

I finally watched part 1 of the reunion last night. I think PK was trying to apologize but Erika was not having it. At this point Erika is keeping it alive. Just say it was embarrassing and move on! I kind of believe that PK was just trying to give his wife a storyline. I am not convinced he saw anything. 
That clip from 2013 is Dorits normal speaking voice not the faux accent. 
I liked Lisa V the best this season. She was able to do something meaningful, take jabs at her frenemies but not make too big a deal out of it.


----------



## susieserb

lucywife said:


> just so stupid and vulgar. I can't believe they were chewing on panties issue for almost an hour last night. BH is becoming just as boring as OC, which I am not watching ever again, middle-aged women behaving like 5 year olds, nursing their grievances and never letting go. You said that about me, so I said this about you, lather, rinse, repeat. Grow up! Rinna is insufferable.


THIS THIS THIS


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> I finally watched part 1 of the reunion last night. I think PK was trying to apologize but Erika was not having it. At this point Erika is keeping it alive. Just say it was embarrassing and move on! I kind of believe that PK was just trying to give his wife a storyline. I am not convinced he saw anything.
> That clip from 2013 is Dorits normal speaking voice not the faux accent.
> I liked Lisa V the best this season. She was able to do something meaningful, take jabs at her frenemies but not make too big a deal out of it.


I started out not caring for PK and grew to respect him at the end..go figure..seriously I love a man defending his wife and second his interactions with Erika were even measured and to the point..Erika's double standards are ridiculous.


----------



## susieserb

bellecate said:


> Just watched the clip with Kim returning the bunny to Lisa R, one of the meanest things I've seen in all the Housewives franchises. Also when she told Lisa R she didn't have to cry about it, pure nasty.. I sure hope this locks in Kim NEVER being on another episode again.


Kim and Kyle are MEANS GIRLS period.  Kim actually drew first blood with Lisa R by poking the wrong bear KWIM?  Now those two bashing each other is just nauseating to watch.


----------



## Jayne1

susieserb said:


> I started out not caring for PK and grew to respect him at the end..go figure..seriously I love a man defending his wife and second his interactions with Erika were even measured and to the point..Erika's double standards are ridiculous.


Agree -- plus he's a frank and intelligent guy.  I find that attractive in a man.  

I just wish he preferred the name Paul and not PK, which sounds so trite.


----------



## swags

I think its fine that Kim return the bunny to Lisa R. I wouldn't want an object that had been Rinna-ed in my house either. That said, I am at the point where I don't need to see Kim on the show again. I hope for her sake she can stay sober and I think the show will just hinder her.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> I finally watched part 1 of the reunion last night. I think PK was trying to apologize but Erika was not having it. At this point Erika is keeping it alive. Just say it was embarrassing and move on! I kind of believe that PK was just trying to give his wife a storyline. I am not convinced he saw anything.
> That clip from 2013 is Dorits normal speaking voice not the faux accent.
> I liked Lisa V the best this season. She was able to do something meaningful, take jabs at her frenemies but not make too big a deal out of it.




Yes, I agree,  PK was apologizing, not only for himself, but for Ken as well, but it was falling on deaf ears. Erika  was more interested in her hurt feelings than any kind of reconciliation. 
I don't want to discuss pantygate again, but it seems like this was Erika's storyline this season - no matter what happened, she wasn't going to let it go.


----------



## simone72

swags said:


> I think its fine that Kim return the bunny to Lisa R. I wouldn't want an object that had been Rinna-ed in my house either. That said, I am at the point where I don't need to see Kim on the show again. I hope for her sake she can stay sober and I think the show will just hinder her.



I think at the moment she received it she should have just declined it since there was already so much drama amongst them that wasn't going to be let go


----------



## swags

simone72 said:


> I think at the moment she received it she should have just declined it since there was already so much drama amongst them that wasn't going to be let go


I would have accepted it and thanked her. If the thing got on my nerves or reminded me of her, I would have tossed it off camera. I don't see the need for the two to still go at it over insults from a couple of seasons ago. I posted earlier that it was fine for her to give it back but I know thats tacky and personally wouldn't do it. Its just an announcement that she still holds a grudge and wants to keep it going.
I do think that since Kim really is an alcoholic, perhaps Lisa could take it easy on her instead of using it for a storyline.


----------



## lulilu

^^^^ swags, every time I read your name, I am reminded of the name of a character on Billions, called WAGs.  It is his initials.  Cute name.


----------



## simone72

Reunion part two tonight I saw a lineup of all Beverly Hills housewives and Eden seems to be the shortest they are all wearing heels


----------



## susanpom

Have not been on this forum in years but came in search of this thread just because I have got to say IF THEY DO NOT GET KIM OFF THIS SHOW I AM NOT GOING TO WATCH ANYMORE. She is the tackiest person. Like a total dry drunk blaming anyone else for her problems. Used to sort of like Kyle but she is wearing thin because she is always going to battle over Kim's nonsense. Not crazy about Rinna but could take her or leave her. LVP has taken this "own it" thing too far and then some.
Haven't these uber rich ladies got anything else up their sleeves to entertain us?
Eileen is the only somewhat well adjusted one of the bunch and she is kind of boring. I like Erica enough and she belongs on the show because she is entertaining and flaunts her wealth well and lets face it that is what it is all about.
Dorit? Phony, but once again that is kind of what it is all about. I suspect 90% of BH wealthy folks are phony and have probably spent a great deal of time honing that trait.
Kim has just got to go.


----------



## Sassys

I can't take this panty sh$t anymore!!!!!

When did PK call Erika a whore???? They all were joking about it!!! Dam straight PK does not owe Tom an apology. Next time don't tell people you don't have any panties on. Especially when married men are sitting amongst you. Problem solved!


----------



## Sassys

If Rinna makes so much money from QVC why is she on this show and selling Depends.


----------



## snow0160

Smart choice Kim to not continue on about dating Donald *****.


----------



## horse17

Why the heck was PK on this?


----------



## horse17

Eden looks good...


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> Why the heck was PK on this?



Husbands are always asked on.


----------



## Graw

Erika came off petty when PK was on stage.


----------



## Sassys

Oh Rinna doesn't want to answer with the fake tears, but she demands to get answers from others. God I can't stand that woman!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Erika came off petty when PK was on stage.



She came off stupid to me. The man never called her a whore.


----------



## snow0160

Kim is super fake, cruel, and horrible. Eileen is the voice of reason.


----------



## horse17

Oh ...Eden to the rescue with the crystals!


----------



## horse17

Kyle??..wth are you doing?


----------



## Sassys

I can't stop laugh at Rinna. Boom bish!


----------



## Sassys

Please Rinna, karma!!! If she didn't hurt you, why the tears


----------



## Sassys

Kim don't explain yourself!!!!!


----------



## simone72

Sassys said:


> If Rinna makes so much money from QVC why is she on this show and selling Depends.



The Depends commercial was way before QVC 
Why is Eileen even on the show all she does is stand by Erika and Rinna lol


----------



## Sassys

simone72 said:


> The Depends commercial was way before QVC
> Why is Eileen even on the show all she does is stand by Erika and Rinna lol



True. I want them both gone


----------



## snow0160

Sorry, the only lady I can stand on right sofa (viewer) is Kyle. Everyone else is beyond horrible.


----------



## horse17

Rinna is so unbelievably passive agressive, its scary...


----------



## snow0160

horse17 said:


> Rinna is so unbelievably passive agressive, its scary...



No more passive aggressive than LVP


----------



## simone72

Erika had no problem getting butt naked on tv in front of her glam squad but had a huge problem about pantygate give me a break !!


----------



## Sassys

snow0160 said:


> Kim is super fake, cruel, and horrible. Eileen is the voice of reason.



Come on, Rinna is the queen of fake. She talks smack behind you  behind your back but you are NEVER allowed to do the same to her.


----------



## beantownSugar

Does anyone believe Kim is entirely sober?

Because I am convinced she is not after this episode.


----------



## Sassys

I don't understand why no one can say, Erika we would have never known about you having no panties u till you announced it. Not sure why Andy couldn't have simply said that and see how Erika Pats the puss out of it.


----------



## snow0160

Sassys said:


> Come on, Rinna is the queen of fake. She talks smack behind you  behind your back but you are NEVER allowed to do the same to her.



They are all fake. They are different degrees of fake. Lisa Rinna is no exception but Kim is a nut job and pretty damn mean.


----------



## Sassys

beantownSugar said:


> Does anyone believe Kim is entirely sober?
> 
> Because I am convinced she is not after this episode.



No, she is so much clearer. She's just a ditzy woman.


----------



## Sassys

snow0160 said:


> They are all fake. They are different degrees of fake. Lisa Rinna is no exception but Kim is a nut job and pretty damn mean.



How is she mean? Rinna telling people she is close to death then playing the I don't remember game is not mean? Coming after Kim at game night at Kyle's house is not mean? Accusing someone of doing coke when you know damn well they're not going to admit that in public let alone tv not over the top mean? Almost jumping over a table to attack someone not over the top mean?


----------



## horse17

I think Rinna can def be a mean girl...she is so obviously troubled....I used to look at her instagram, and every other pic was an F bomb, eff you if you dont like me....i dont give an eff....etc...etc.......


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> I think Rinna can def be a mean girl...



She is the QUEEN of nasty but can't handle it when it's dished back. I would have told her to go fcuk yourself when she offered the bunny. But that's just me.


----------



## snow0160

Sassys said:


> How is she mean? Rinna telling people she is close to death then playing the I don't remember game is not mean? Coming after Kim at game night at Kyle's house is not mean? Accusing someone of doing coke when you know damn well they're not going to admit that in public let alone tv not over the top mean? Almost jumping over a table to attack someone not over the top mean?



I'm not saying rinna isn't mean but Kim provoked Rinna by threatening to mention her husband and ever since then there was bad blood. The coke was in retaliation of the xanax and Dorit has a trash mouth. The dorit, LVP, Kim and unfortunately Kyle gang are sanctimonious, egotistical, and fake. This is the worst combination of awful


----------



## lulilu

Can Kyle keep her hands and fingers out of her mouth?  Someone giver her a binky.


----------



## horse17

snow0160 said:


> I'm not saying rinna isn't mean but Kim provoked Rinna by threatening to mention her husband and ever since then there was bad blood. The coke was in retaliation of the xanax and Dorit has a trash mouth. The dorit, LVP, Kim and unfortunately Kyle gang are sanctimonious, egotistical, and fake. This is the worst combination of awful


I do agree with this ...Rinna was provoked...but I still think she is nastier than Kim...


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> Can Kyle keep her hands and fingers out of her mouth?  Someone giver her a binky.



Agree. I think she does it when she tries not to laugh. I'm laughing my a$$ of at Rinna.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Maybe Kim and Kyle can get their own spinoff (that I won't watch), it can get cancelled and we can be done with them for good! Wishful thinking? 
Seriously enough with them! Kim is like a dog with a bone. She will not let things go. Kyle just chews on her finger like it is a bone.


----------



## caitlin1214

I forgot about Kyle's imitation of Eden's hugs. So funny. 

Whitney Cumming once did a joke about how certain guys are very literal in arguments: "I didn't call you a bish, I said you were acting like a bish!".

Rinna is literal in arguments. ("I didn't say you were doing coke! I said your guests were doing coke!")


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> She came off stupid to me. The man never called her a whore.


She came off bitter and salty to me. 

Yes, the Pantygate thing went on for too long, no, PK shouldn't have said anything about enjoying the view, Dorit shouldn't have given Erika the undies as a gift, they both apologized eight ways to Sunday. Everybody should move on.


----------



## caitlin1214

The last time Kim  was on the reunion, she came off as very mean. For the most part, with Rinna tonight, she wasn't wrong with what she's saying. 

(She shouldn't have given the bunny back, though. Big, fat, stinking, etiquette faux pas!)


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I think with the whole bunnygate thing.....that was EXACTLY the reaction Kim was looking for from Rinna. After reading about it and now finally watching tonight, it did not look good on Kim at all regardless of her and Rinnas history.


----------



## caitlin1214

WillstarveforLV said:


> I think with the whole bunnygate thing.....that was EXACTLY the reaction Kim was looking for from Rinna. After reading about it and now finally watching tonight, it did not look good on Kim at all regardless of her and Rinnas history.


Giving it back was bad enough, but then to say to her "You can give it back when we're in a better place"? That was the coup de grace of any chance of having a friendship right there.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Kim Richards is a dry drunk.  You don't forgive someone and say you are in a good space and are moving on then pull a psycho move like that.
What. A. *****.


----------



## ExBagHag

My conclusions after part 2 of reunion:

1). Erika - over her.  I see her feelings buried six feet under but the too cool for school above it all schtick is tired and getting more transparent.  Her loss on DWTS last night seemed to really rattle her.  All I see in her is a frightened and hurt little girl trying to act cool and better than anyone else.  Her money is her only weapon. 

2). Rinna - close up camera shots on the reunion show are not her friend.  She looks like a cartoon.  I don't like her.  I think she's mean spirited and manipulative. 

3). Kim Richards - dry drunk. 

4). Eileen - sweet.  Boring.  A follower.  

5). Eden - brain damaged.  Dumb. 

6). Kyle - clever. 

7). Lisa VP - sweet with a side of nasty. 

8). Dorit - a bit tone deaf but decent human.


----------



## CherryKitty

I think I may be the only one who likes Rinna. For some reason, I have a soft spot for her. I've never liked Kim, especially not after tonight... try not to think poorly of me, I swear I'm not an awful human being. :/


----------



## susieserb

beantownSugar said:


> Does anyone believe Kim is entirely sober?
> 
> Because I am convinced she is not after this episode.


Her brain is gone from years and years of soaking it in alcohol (or what ever else she has ingested).


----------



## susieserb

caitlin1214 said:


> She came off bitter and salty to me.
> 
> Yes, the Pantygate thing went on for too long, no, PK shouldn't have said anything about enjoying the view, Dorit shouldn't have given Erika the undies as a gift, they both apologized eight ways to Sunday. Everybody should move on.


OMYGOSH apologies were made abound..After the panty gift, there were more squabbles followed by the hags agreeing to let it go..Sadly Erika (for relevance I'm sure) pulled that dead body out of the ground yet again in the next episode UGH.


----------



## susieserb

CherryKitty said:


> I think I may be the only one who likes Rinna. For some reason, I have a soft spot for her. I've never liked Kim, especially not after tonight... try not to think poorly of me, I swear I'm not an awful human being. :/


I use to be that way, honestly...Defended her skinny butt up until three episodes ago..I think it was the middle finger and all the f bombs.. Creepy actually..heck she's a mom? LR should be an example for her daughters (just a major turn off for me).


----------



## horse17

susieserb said:


> I use to be that way, honestly...Defended her skinny butt up until three episodes ago..I think it was the middle finger and all the f bombs.. Creepy actually..heck she's a mom? LR should be an example for her daughters (just a major turn off for me).


ITA..she is just so offensive and ugly


----------



## DC-Cutie

When Kim stopped LR to try to explain and LR didn't want to, I don't blame her.  That whole scene was cringe worthy.  Not a fan of LR or Kim, but it was certainly calculated.  Even Kyle looked like she was about to crawl out of her skin.
But this whole reunion has been a bore so far...


----------



## imgg

I felt Andy was being one sided and was pro Erika.  He called out Dorit for talking about Erika but how many times did we see footage of Erika, Eileen and Lisa R talking crap about EVERYONE.  Where was that footage?  Erika has no class.  I don't understand why Eileen and Lisa R are so far up her butt.  All I saw was three very unhappy individuals.  Erika was not making any sense either, she kept contradicting herself.  And the faces they were making....


----------



## Sassys

simone72 said:


> Erika had no problem getting butt naked on tv in front of her glam squad but had a huge problem about pantygate give me a break !!


Not only is she getting naked in front of her glam squad, she is getting naked in front of camera men, and producers. But she has the nerve to tell PK he needs to apologize to her husband, because she decided to announce she is not wearing panties. Clearly Erika has lost her mind.


----------



## coconutsboston

CherryKitty said:


> I think I may be the only one who likes Rinna. For some reason, I have a soft spot for her. I've never liked Kim, especially not after tonight... try not to think poorly of me, I swear I'm not an awful human being. :/



LOL, I'm a closet Rinna fan, too.  And no, I can't explain it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lisa must suffer from body dysmorphic disorder - she got her old lips taken out and then plumped up again


----------



## simone72

DC-Cutie said:


> Lisa must suffer from body dysmorphic disorder - she got her old lips taken out and then plumped up again



Yes!! I remember the reality Show episode she went under the knife to remove implant and now she's more inflated than ever !


----------



## simone72

lulilu said:


> Can Kyle keep her hands and fingers out of her mouth?  Someone giver her a binky.


I guess not! Lol


----------



## chaneljewel

Erika needs to get over herself about the panties.   She's the one who announced to the world that she wasn't wearing them then had on a dress that barely covered anything.  I'm sure that a few of the women saw her vagina if it was so obviously exposed.  They're too polite to say it though!  
Lisa R is a nutcase.  There are times that I think she's ok but she's such a back stabber and gossip.  She definitely stirs the pot then claims innocence.  The bunny shouldn't have been given back to her by Kim, but it was probably part of the reality show drama for Kim to do it.
Dorit talks too much, but I thinks she's apologized sooooo much that I don't know what else she can do. The other women, and Andy, are constantly making snide remarks about the panty deal so it can't just "rest".  New conversation, please!!  
I've never cared for Eden.  She annoys me, but I did like how she went off on Lisa R on the last episode.  Finally saw some personality!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can we discuss Kyle's ring... she said that ring was her mother's.  But that ring looks more modern than I could see her mother wearing.  Is it possible the diamond belonged to her mother?

The diamond is beautiful, but that ring isn't


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Lisa must suffer from body dysmorphic disorder - she got her old lips taken out and then plumped up again


IIRC, she got the old implants taken out because they got, what, hard, lumpy, something went wrong.

She still loves that huge lip thing so just went the safer option with injections, but I doubt she would have removed the implants if they hadn't gone bad.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> Lisa must suffer from body dysmorphic disorder - she got her *old lips taken out and then plumped up again*



yes, bigger than ever.  freaky looking.

erika could have just shamed both dorit and her husband for being creepy and let the whole thing die a long time ago.  understand not really wanting to be their friends after that, but she is the one that keeps dragging up the embarrassment. if that happened to me, i'd shut up about it.

that bunny scent took a whole different turn, thought they were on a good track....andy must have known what the outcome would be.  it worked well for lisa rinna, because she got to be the victim and cry about it.  kim looked like the crazy one.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Sassys said:


> Not only is she getting naked in front of her glam squad, she is getting naked in front of camera men, and producers. But she has the nerve to tell PK he needs to apologize to her husband, because she decided to announce she is not wearing panties. Clearly Erika has lost her mind.


All of this right here!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I am SO glad they showed that part to remind us of her tail being butt naked on camera.


----------



## imgg

Sassys said:


> Not only is she getting naked in front of her glam squad, she is getting naked in front of camera men, and producers. But she has the nerve to tell PK he needs to apologize to her husband, because she decided to announce she is not wearing panties. Clearly Erika has lost her mind.


It seems like Erika must have some sort of an arranged marriage agreement.  She states pantygate had an effect on her marriage but yet she was butt naked on camera for the world to see.  Tom was not okay with pantygate but is okay her parading around naked?  Come on just admit you don't like Dorit and stop making stupid excuses about it.


----------



## Sassys

imgg said:


> It seems like Erika must have some sort of an arranged marriage agreement.  She states pantygate had an effect on her marriage but yet she was butt naked on camera for the world to see.  Tom was not okay with pantygate but is okay her parading around naked?  Come on just admit you don't like Dorit and stop making stupid excuses about it.



Agree. Also, married men don't usually bring up other people's marriage. The fact that PK made a comment about Erika and her marriage tells me he knows something. Clearly the streets are talking and Dorit told him some information or he heard some things from Vanderpump/Ken.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Can we discuss Kyle's ring... she said that ring was her mother's.  But that ring looks more modern than I could see her mother wearing.  Is it possible the diamond belonged to her mother?
> 
> The diamond is beautiful, but that ring isn't


I thought at one time she had said just the diamond was her mothers and she had the ring made.
Not 100% sure..


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm over panty gate. 

I mean I like Erika and all, but sis, you got a song called "pat the puss", but you mad that another man gawked at the puss????  Come on fam!


----------



## luckylove

I can see it now... This season: Pantygate
                              Next season: Bunnygate

Dear lord, please ... No More Pantygate EVER! Ridiculous it went on so long!


----------



## Tivo

I'm starting to believe Erika is just as unhinged as Lisa R.


----------



## coconutsboston

Jayne1 said:


> IIRC, she got the old implants taken out because they got, what, hard, lumpy, something went wrong.
> 
> She still loves that huge lip thing so just went the safer option with injections, but I doubt she would have removed the implants if they hadn't gone bad.



The...updated (? Not sure which word to use here lol) lips I'm seeing on the reunion look like another implant, the way they roll at the corners. 

I figured after the issues with the first set, she would have had the sense to leave lip implants alone. I had no doubt she would still do the injections.


----------



## Tivo

I understand why Kim gave the bunny back. And I'm not here for Lisa's crocodile tears. She did all she could to force those tears out.


----------



## cafecreme15

Rinna's lip implant looks totally ridiculous and is very distracting. Also, I don't understand the sequence of events (perhaps it was an edit) leading up to bunnygate. Rinna and Kim JUST talked about how they made amends and how there was hope for the friendship, they were smiling, and then in the very next second Kim gives back the bunny? It made no sense.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm over panty gate.
> 
> I mean I like Erika and all, but sis, you got a song called "pat the puss", but you mad that another man gawked at the puss????  Come on fam!



how do you walk around being lapd with a mom who looks like that, and sings pat the puss?? 

only in LA


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really like if Kim was serious about her sobriety and moving on, she would leave the show alone all together.  Filming and the reunion.  Because all they do is talk about her issues, nothing else.   She has nothing to add and gains nothing positive by being there


----------



## susieserb

imgg said:


> I felt Andy was being one sided and was pro Erika.  He called out Dorit for talking about Erika but how many times did we see footage of Erika, Eileen and Lisa R talking crap about EVERYONE.  Where was that footage?  Erika has no class.  I don't understand why Eileen and Lisa R are so far up her butt.  All I saw was three very unhappy individuals.  Erika was not making any sense either, she kept contradicting herself.  And the faces they were making....


Erika is a gay icon...nuff said.


----------



## susieserb

simone72 said:


> I guess not! Lol


THOSE RINGS LUVS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> Can we discuss Kyle's ring... she said that ring was her mother's.  But that ring looks more modern than I could see her mother wearing.  Is it possible the diamond belonged to her mother?
> 
> The diamond is beautiful, but that ring isn't


I thought it had an art deco vibe..just cool


----------



## snow0160

Looking at some of the post makes me think we aren't that different from these people. The judgments are just as catty. I honestly don't have a serious problem with anyone except Dorit. She is the type of girl I'd never have in my life.


----------



## Graw

lulilu said:


> Can Kyle keep her hands and fingers out of her mouth?  Someone giver her a binky.



This needs to be a meme! 



Goodfrtune said:


> Maybe Kim and Kyle can get their own spinoff (that I won't watch), it can get cancelled and we can be done with them for good! Wishful thinking?
> Seriously enough with them!* Kim is like a dog with a bone. She will not let things go. Kyle just chews on her finger like it is a bone.*


Hilarious!



Tivo said:


> I'm starting to believe Erika is just as unhinged as Lisa R.


Perhaps


----------



## WillstarveforLV

susieserb said:


> I thought it had an art deco vibe..just cool


It is a very cool Art Deco looking ring.....too bad Kyle's short stubby finger does nothing for it.


----------



## swags

I can't take Erika seriously when they flash back to her on stage semi singing that her kitty is a python and she still doesn't give a f*ck and then does an open legged squat.


----------



## swags

Kim looked crazy saying that her and Rinna were in a better place and then getting up to give the bunny back due to bad energy. And then going after her to comfort her. Ridiculous. Kim gave Rinna a chance to over act and drag this tired storyline out even longer.


----------



## simone72

Tivo said:


> I understand why Kim gave the bunny back. And I'm not here for Lisa's crocodile tears. She did all she could to force those tears out.



One second she was crying and a second later her face was completely dry lol


----------



## simone72

TC1 said:


> I thought at one time she had said just the diamond was her mothers and she had the ring made.
> Not 100% sure..



Yes that's what she said


----------



## susieserb

WillstarveforLV said:


> It is a very cool Art Deco looking ring.....too bad Kyle's short stubby finger does nothing for it.


LOL but the icy diamonds DO play off of Kyle's black hair very nicely..
Also a TEN CT diamond (GULP) would make my fingers looks stubby SMH and I have really long fingers?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

This was such a boring reunion.  
I don't like LIsa R that much but Kim in returning the bunny was just plain nasty and revealed her true self.
Erika needs to get over herself.
I still find PK creepy and there seems something shady about their business in Dorits vague answer - if you were really a talent management agency wouldn't be boasting about your celeberity clients - instead we have Boy George living in their home part - time.  That said they do make for entertaining TV
Eden - just seems really out of her element.  I don't understand her. I hope she doesn't come back.
But they need to really rework this show or I may not be tuning in next year.


----------



## imgg

snow0160 said:


> Looking at some of the post makes me think we aren't that different from these people. The judgments are just as catty. I honestly don't have a serious problem with anyone except Dorit. She is the type of girl I'd never have in my life.


Nice.  Criticizing us for judging all while judging.


----------



## DC-Cutie

snow0160 said:


> Looking at some of the post makes me think we aren't that different from these people. The judgments are just as catty. I honestly don't have a serious problem with anyone except Dorit. She is the type of girl I'd never have in my life.



but... but...


imgg said:


> Nice.  Criticizing us for judging all while judging.



my sentiments exactly!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I thought Erika looked horrible. That hairstyle is awful. She is looking more and more like a Barbie doll all the time. She needs to find a new glam squad. 

I actually kind of felt sorry for Rinna when Kim returned the bunny. Whatever her flaws are, I think she had good intentions and her tears seemed genuine to me. 

Do not want to see Eden back. Although I have to say, she and Kim are on par loopinesswise. They really should be friends.


----------



## lulilu

Since we are being catty, I really hated Kyle's dress.  I am not a fan of her sense of style at all, but that dress was weird IMO.  Maybe I am just over the shoulder cut-out look, but I didn't like the material and the sleeves looked too tight.


----------



## snow0160

imgg said:


> Nice.  Criticizing us for judging all while judging.



Notice it says "we". No one is really above it all.


----------



## imgg

snow0160 said:


> Notice it says "we". No one is really above it all.


But then saying this " I honestly don't have a serious problem with anyone except Dorit"  indicates you were above it all and its okay to "judge" as long as we agree with your opinion.


----------



## snow0160

Oh no I am definitely judging just like everyone else. Let's face it in the end of the day we are all watching a reality tv show and these people have volunteered to be judged. I just thought the things we post here is just as telling about the poster as who they are commenting on. I am just saying that how much nicer are we than these ladies? We may have more in common with them than we give credit for. It is a simple observation and I have no problems when people don't agree with me because such is life.

Perhaps we can have some positive energy. Is there something nice or good about the reunion? I suppose the nature of it is confrontational. But I mean did anyone feel anything positive come out of the anti-alcoholic thing at all? So many of the ladies had personal experiences with it. Does Kim look like she is in a better place with her grandson? She always looked pretty collected on reunions.


----------



## rockhollow

They're all guilty of being mean at some point - and I guess we are here as well, so....

It was quite mean of Kim to return to bunny, on air, but Rinna has been poking at Kim for many season's now. Rinna has never gotten over the comment about 'let's talk about Harry' by Kim in Amsterdam.

And now it's the same with 'pantygate'. Seems like no matter what is said or happens, Erika can not get over it.
She is not coming off well at the reunion. All those skanky faces and bad language aimed towards PK, make her look really petty.
And her glam squad has really let her down with her hair and outfit. I agree with what someone here said, her hair truly looks like the hair on my Barbie doll.
It's not flattering at all!

Vanderpump is quite low key this reunion. 
She's been in the hot seat for the past couple of seasons, everyone had a beef with her and had a go at her.
I  was even surprised to see Kyle shut her down at one point at the reunion last night (and Vanderpump to take it).


----------



## snow0160

There is something positive. Kyle shut LVP down hehe [emoji23].


----------



## baghagg

snow0160 said:


> There is something positive. Kyle shut LVP down hehe [emoji23].


I remember during Dorit's shopping day which started "Pantigate" Kyle was there and was laughing and remarked (words to the effect of)  "make sure I'm there,  I don't want to miss this."  I believe LVP was trying to remind Kyle of her actual light-hearted attitude on that fateful day and "bring home" that it was simply a funny gesture. .  Kyle seemed to know where LVP was going with it and shut her down quickly.


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> They're all guilty of being mean at some point - and I guess we are here as well, so....
> 
> It was quite mean of Kim to return to bunny, on air, but Rinna has been poking at Kim for many season's now. Rinna has never gotten over the comment about 'let's talk about Harry' by Kim in Amsterdam.
> 
> And now it's the same with 'pantygate'. Seems like no matter what is said or happens, Erika can not get over it.
> She is not coming off well at the reunion. All those skanky faces and bad language aimed towards PK, make her look really petty.
> And her glam squad has really let her down with her hair and outfit. I agree with what someone here said, her hair truly looks like the hair on my Barbie doll.
> It's not flattering at all!
> 
> Vanderpump is quite low key this reunion.
> She's been in the hot seat for the past couple of seasons, everyone had a beef with her and had a go at her.
> I  was even surprised to see Kyle shut her down at one point at the reunion last night (and Vanderpump to take it).


I noticed a change in Kyle's attitude this past season and I think Mauricio's success has gone to her head.  They are making significantly more money now that Mauricio is big time and Kyle is loving the status upgrade.


----------



## imgg

baghagg said:


> I remember during Dorit's shopping day which started "Pantigate" Kyle was there and was laughing and remarked (words to the effect of)  "make sure I'm there,  I don't want to miss this."  I believe LVP was trying to remind Kyle of her actual light-hearted attitude on that fateful day and "bring home" that it was simply a funny gesture. .  Kyle seemed to know where LVP was going with it and shut her down quickly.


Kyle goes there just as much as LVP and it did not sit right with me the way she tried to shut her down.


----------



## blkbarbie310

imgg said:


> Nice.  Criticizing us for judging all while judging.



For this I need a LOVE button.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Maybe it's just me but I come on here to give my opinion, whether it be positive or negative, about the shows/cast and enjoy reading the opinions of others.  It's entertaining...
I don't seek television forums for kind words, love, light, and positive energy.  But hey, that's just me.


----------



## Cc1213

lulilu said:


> Since we are being catty, I really hated Kyle's dress.  I am not a fan of her sense of style at all, but that dress was weird IMO.  Maybe I am just over the shoulder cut-out look, but I didn't like the material and the sleeves looked too tight.



It was so cheap looking. Can't believe she thought it looked good!


----------



## horse17

baghagg said:


> I remember during Dorit's shopping day which started "Pantigate" Kyle was there and was laughing and remarked (words to the effect of)  "make sure I'm there,  I don't want to miss this."  I believe LVP was trying to remind Kyle of her actual light-hearted attitude on that fateful day and "bring home" that it was simply a funny gesture. .  Kyle seemed to know where LVP was going with it and shut her down quickly.


Yes...Kyle is very good at that....


----------



## jess236

simone72 said:


> One second she was crying and a second later her face was completely dry lol


Yes, I noticed this and it made me think that this bunny scene was staged.


----------



## Wamgurl

These shows are staged...do you think it was a coincidence that Andy asked a question about the bunny and Kim just happened tho have it behind the couch? And, Kyle looked shocked as if she didn't know what was about to happen...yeah, right!


----------



## jess236

Wamgurl said:


> These shows are staged...do you think it was a coincidence that Andy asked a question about the bunny and Kim just happened tho have it behind the couch? And, Kyle looked shocked as if she didn't know what was about to happen...yeah, right!


No, of course, the bunny question was obvious too. This scene was just a little too staged - even for a reality show.  The fake tears over being given back the bunny - please!  I thought Kyle was biting her fingers trying not to laugh.


----------



## Wamgurl

jess236 said:


> No, of course, the bunny question was obvious too. This scene was just a little too staged - even for a reality show.  The fake tears over being given back the bunny - please!  I thought Kyle was biting her fingers trying not to laugh.



How funny! You are so right!


----------



## snow0160

blkbarbie310 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I come on here to give my opinion, whether it be positive or negative, about the shows/cast and enjoy reading the opinions of others.  It's entertaining...
> I don't seek television forums for kind words, love, light, and positive energy.  But hey, that's just me.




I think there is a fine line between negative  comments and nasty comments. At some point what separates this thread from Reddit? Too much aggression reflects on the poster and you have to see the irony behind that while commenting about how horrible people behave on tv. All I am saying is to tone it down a notch.


----------



## yellowbernie

Sassys said:


> How is she mean? Rinna telling people she is close to death then playing the I don't remember game is not mean? Coming after Kim at game night at Kyle's house is not mean? Accusing someone of doing coke when you know damn well they're not going to admit that in public let alone tv not over the top mean? Almost jumping over a table to attack someone not over the top mean?


It's TV, I think alot of the show's are somewhat scripted and when you have a conversation with someone, you don't expect them to go blab to everyone.


----------



## yellowbernie

snow0160 said:


> I'm not saying rinna isn't mean but Kim provoked Rinna by threatening to mention her husband and ever since then there was bad blood. The coke was in retaliation of the xanax and Dorit has a trash mouth. The dorit, LVP, Kim and unfortunately Kyle gang are sanctimonious, egotistical, and fake. This is the worst combination of awful


Well said..


----------



## yellowbernie

CherryKitty said:


> I think I may be the only one who likes Rinna. For some reason, I have a soft spot for her. I've never liked Kim, especially not after tonight... try not to think poorly of me, I swear I'm not an awful human being. :/


I'm with you I like Rinna..I think everything in some way is scripted, it wouldn't be very much fun to watch if they giggled and talk sweet to each other all the time.


----------



## bisousx

Kim has provoked Rinna every . single . time. 
She's the aggressor in all of this, I don't get how Rinna is viewed as the bad guy when you're comparing just the two of them.


----------



## snow0160

bisousx said:


> Kim has provoked Rinna every . single . time.
> She's the aggressor in all of this, I don't get how Rinna is viewed as the bad guy when you're comparing just the two of them.



I think people didn't like how Rinna talked about Kim to Eden behind Kim's back and then blamed it on Eden when she was confronted in Mexico. Then she took the responsibility afterwards in LA. I thought it was good she owned it but it was seen as a bit much. Kim has never liked Rinna from the beginning and had always dissed her ever since the card game in the limousine ride. She has been using alcoholism as a scapegoat for her odd behavior and craps all over Kyle for not putting family first. Kyle has to defend Kim because she is always in the middle between Mauricio and sister Hilton, between Kim and everyone else. I really think Kim is off the show for a good reason! She is incapable of being an responsible human being and needs a scapegoat. This is understandable too because who doesn't when their life sucks? But crapping on Rinna is not going to fix your problems or bring you back on the show.


----------



## Ceeyahd

See u next Tuesday Rinna isn't normal, if the personality she exhibits is really how she operates in IRL. We know Kim isn't normal, her brain is pickled. What's Rinna's excuse?
I wouldn't socialize with a group like these women, but for a job, sport of sorts, a paycheck, idk. I'd find them exhausting if I had to be around their drama... Heck I routinely fall asleep watching.


----------



## swags

I don't like Rinna. I don't like her bratty daughters and while Harry seems pleasant enough, I bet he has some ladies on the side from time to time.
I don't like Kim. She is cringe worthy and I bet she embarrasses her family, if they bother to watch her.
I think the show should go on without them next season.


----------



## Graw

imgg said:


> Kyle goes there just as much as LVP and it did not sit right with me the way she tried to shut her down.


 I didn't appreciate Kyles behavior toward LVP either. 

Kyle egged Dorit on buying the underwear.  Perhaps she should ... own it!


----------



## Creativelyswank

snow0160 said:


> Notice it says "we". No one is really above it all.


That is how I took your statement and why I liked it. That is also why the show and this forum captures and holds our attention despite our constant bemoaning the frivolity of it all.


----------



## imgg

snow0160 said:


> I think there is a fine line between negative  comments and nasty comments. At some point what separates this thread from Reddit? Too much aggression reflects on the poster and you have to see the irony behind that while commenting about how horrible people behave on tv. All I am saying is to tone it down a notch.


This forum already has moderators, so if the comments offend you, my suggestion would be to look elswhere.   We don't need posters telling us to tone it down a notch.  It's not your place and is offensive.


----------



## snow0160

Yeah I realize there are mods.  The comments does not offend me but some comments are downright cringe worthy. I don't mean to offend because if you noticed the original comment included myself. In retrospect, I probably shouldn't have said a thing because it really isn't going to change how people behave.  I do think people should be accountable for what they say and I wonder if the anonymity of the internet was removed if this is still how one would judge others. And quite frankly if so that is just sad.


----------



## imgg

I get what you're saying, but reading and participating in a forum makes us just as guilty as what is being posted.  To cast judgement on the comments is a bit hypocritical.  My belief is if I don't like something and can't change it, then I stop doing it.   This is a place to make comments on people we do not know.  I am very considerate of peoples feelings in my personal life, here we can write and read comments without worry, as long as we are not personally attacking the other posters.


----------



## snow0160

I do agree and see what you are saying. I come from a very passive aggressive and judgmental family and my mom is totally LVP. I think that is why I keep watching the show.  Having someone as judgmental like LVP in your life is exhausting.


----------



## imgg

snow0160 said:


> I do agree and see what you are saying. I come from a very passive aggressive and judgmental family and my mom is totally LVP. I think that is why I keep watching the show.  Having someone as judgmental like LVP in your life is exhausting.


This is what I am saying, you make judgmental posts about cast members you don't care for, but are offended when it comes to the ones you like.

I personally love LVP, don't see her as anymore judgmental than any other cast member.


----------



## snow0160

I see what you are saying but no that is not where my comments were coming from. It was the whole panty gate thing and people's insecurities over cheating husbands. I thought it was a bit much. I said what I did because I hoped people would aspire to being a tad bit less nasty to other women. That is why I like Erika so much because I truly believe women should crap less on each other when it is the men misbehaving.


----------



## imgg

My suggestion would be to make comments like the rest of us and not try to "change behavior"  of posters.  We all agree here to disagree.


----------



## blkbarbie310

snow0160 said:


> I think there is a fine line between negative  comments and nasty comments. At some point what separates this thread from Reddit? Too much aggression reflects on the poster and you have to see the irony behind that while commenting about how horrible people behave on tv. All I am saying is to tone it down a notch.


Well here is the thing - what you think of me based on my posts about television/casts is NONE of my business. We are strangers and I don't allow things to impact me in this way.  
To ask people to tone down their opinions and comments because of your personal preferences on a public forum really comes off as self-entitled and wildly inappropriate.  
I won't be toning down my opinion about these housewives or any other show, period.  I think your posts, positive or negative, and whether I agree or not, adds to the discussion and shows our diversity in thoughts.


----------



## snow0160

blkbarbie310 said:


> Well here is the thing - what you think of me based on my posts about television/casts is NONE of my business. We are strangers and I don't allow things to impact me in this way.
> To ask people to tone down their opinions and comments because of your personal preferences on a public forum really comes off as self-entitled and wildly inappropriate.
> I won't be toning down my opinion about these housewives or any other show, period.  I think your posts, positive or negative, and whether I agree or not, adds to the discussion and shows our diversity in thoughts.



I think most of us can't take criticisms but hands it out amply. Ok so what you've said is so clearly appropriate and what I've said was self entitled and wildly inappropriate. Where is the diversity there? Give me a break. 

ETA: I made no personal attacks on anyone specific nor on their comments. I simply said it seems a bit hypocritical at times and myself included but some of the comments were more adversarial than is warranted and I'd like to think we are better than that. It is a goal not a sentence or judgment. If you twist what I have to say and see it as a personal affront on you then it is out of my control because it wasn't. I like what imgg said about agreeing to disagree.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ceeyahd

Ladies bickering about opinions regarding a television show about bickering ladies. Lol.


----------



## snow0160

Ceeyahd said:


> Ladies bickering about opinions regarding a television show about bickering ladies. Lol.



Yeah that is irony of all of this, which was what my original comment was about how we aren't all that different from these people on tv. Lol


----------



## horse17

soooo, did kyle ever get liposuction?...


----------



## imgg

snow0160 said:


> Yeah that is irony of all of this, which was what my original comment was about how we aren't all that different from these people on tv. Lol





snow0160 said:


> I think most of us can't take criticisms but hands it out amply. Ok so what you've said is so clearly appropriate and what I've said was self entitled and wildly inappropriate. Where is the diversity there? Give me a break.
> ETA: I made no personal attacks on anyone specific nor on their comments. I simply said it seems a bit hypocritical at times and myself included but some of the comments were more adversarial than is warranted and I'd like to think we are better than that. It is a goal not a sentence or judgment. If you twist what I have to say and see it as a personal affront on you then it is out of my control because it wasn't. I like what imgg said about agreeing to disagree.



Here's the thing, you are criticizing us for negative comments and we need to "tone it down a notch" but your comments are not just as mean spirited and nasty below?



snow0160 said:


> The dorit, LVP, Kim and unfortunately Kyle gang are sanctimonious, egotistical, and fake. This is the worst combination of awful



That's the issue.  Saying you are trying to "change behavior" from people on a public forum when you are displaying similar behavior, come on.  Plus you can not change anyones behavior p e r i o d and will be eternally disappointed if you think you can.


----------



## snow0160

Thank you for proving my point. Like I said there is a difference between negative and nasty.


----------



## imgg

Not worth it.


----------



## snow0160

imgg said:


> narcissist



Really calling me narcissist? Thanks for editing it to not worth it. At least that one makes more sense.  How bad is it to tone down the insults towards people on tv or other members is it? Because there is a difference between the caliber of comments here.  Again by throwing insults at me how different are you than those you criticize on television? At least we can agree all of this frivolousness isn't helping anyone.


----------



## Ceeyahd

snow0160 said:


> Yeah that is irony of all of this, which was what my original comment was about how we aren't all that different from these people on tv. Lol



Hmm, but that's not what this sub-forum is about... This sub-forum is about the RHOBH, but you know that.


----------



## horse17

so whats the deal with rinnas daughters modeling?..pl tell me they are NOT the next big thing.....


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> so whats the deal with rinnas daughters modeling?..pl tell me they are NOT the next big thing.....


I hope not!  I know they are trying to be the next Gigi and Bella.  Seems we hear more about Bella now than we hear about Gigi.


----------



## snow0160

I appreciate turning this back to RHBH. I suppose they came off as stereotypical teenage girls on the show which is why people didn't like the Hamlin kids whereas the Hadids must have had better publicist because they had better connection.


----------



## horse17

imgg said:


> I hope not!  I know they are trying to be the next Gigi and Bella.  Seems we hear more about Bella now than we hear about Gigi.


I really hope not..first off, I cant see it...yeah they're cute, but not at that level, no way...plus, I really couldn't take watching Rinna as their momager....I do think bella is beautiful...


----------



## horse17

snow0160 said:


> I appreciate turning this back to RHBH. *I suppose they came off as stereotypical teenage girls on the show which is why people didn't like the Hamlin kids* whereas the Hadids must have had better publicist because they had better connection.


not stereotypical IMO....more like spoiled entitled brats


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> soooo, did kyle ever get liposuction?...



Yes, She has admitted to it several times.


----------



## snow0160

horse17 said:


> not stereotypical IMO....more like spoiled entitled brats



From what I recalled of early middle school and high school they were all like that.  They are like younger versions of the casts of the rhbh. Yikes!


----------



## horse17

snow0160 said:


> From what I recalled of early middle school and high school they were all like that.  They are like younger versions of the casts of the rhbh. Yikes!


I guess it depends on who you are....sorry, I just have a bad taste for teenage girls and their mother making fun of people on national television.....ever since then I never liked them...


----------



## blkbarbie310

imgg said:


> I hope not!  I know they are trying to be the next Gigi and Bella.  Seems we hear more about Bella now than we hear about Gigi.



I know, right? I wonder what shifted - they're both gorgeous and yet so different!


----------



## imgg

blkbarbie310 said:


> I know, right? I wonder what shifted - they're both gorgeous and yet so different!


Bellas seems more runway and gigi more commercial.  I'm not sure what shifted either, but it seems like Bella is more the "it" girl now. 


horse17 said:


> I really hope not..first off, I cant see it...yeah they're cute, but not at that level, no way...plus, I really couldn't take watching Rinna as their momager....I do think bella is beautiful...


I'm over Lisa R and her clan.  I liked Lisa initially, but that thought is gone.  Too many f bombs, lies, and middle fingers for my taste.


----------



## snow0160

Michael Reagan's (Ronnie's son) recent comment is a reminiscence of Pantygate. Clearly PK's sentiment is a common one and some men are stupid enough to put it up on social media.


----------



## yellowbernie

Ceeyahd said:


> Ladies bickering about opinions regarding a television show about bickering ladies. Lol.


Makes them sound just like the women on BH..geez


----------



## legaldiva

I just finished part 2 of the reunion. WOAH. I'm totally appalled by Kim's behavior returning the bunny during taping AND almost equally appalled at Kyle (and to a lesser extent LVP) trying to defend it. That was so low and nasty and uncomfortable. 
I am pretty sure I'll watch next week, but I have a very bad taste in my mouth after watching that. 
Team Rinna.


----------



## Graw

horse17 said:


> I guess it depends on who you are....sorry, I just have a bad taste for teenage girls and their mother making fun of people on national television.....ever since then I never liked them...


Yes it was horrid when they made fun of people, calling them fat ... can't believe there wasn't a fight to edit that out.  Most likely because they didn't know how offensive it was.


----------



## swags

horse17 said:


> I guess it depends on who you are....sorry, I just have a bad taste for teenage girls and their mother making fun of people on national television.....ever since then I never liked them...


I never liked them after that either. I don't find either of her daughters attractive enough to model. I did think Lisa R,. was very pretty in the 90s as a soap actress. Its a shame that she did so much stuff she looks like a caricature now.


----------



## Graw

To say Ericka is pro female has not been my observation.  To suggested she doesn't ... on them?  I wonder if I am watching the same show.  Ericka released a large load on Dorit and smaller loads on Eden and LVP.


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> To say Ericka is pro female has not been my observation.  To suggested she doesn't ... on them?  I wonder if I am watching the same show.  Ericka released a large load on Dorit and smaller loads on Eden and LVP.


She's pro Erika. Her biggest fans seem to be the paid glam squad.


----------



## Ceeyahd

legaldiva said:


> I just finished part 2 of the reunion. WOAH. I'm totally appalled by Kim's behavior returning the bunny during taping AND almost equally appalled at Kyle (and to a lesser extent LVP) trying to defend it. That was so low and nasty and uncomfortable.
> I am pretty sure I'll watch next week, but I have a very bad taste in my mouth after watching that.
> Team Rinna.



What Kim did was in very poor taste. She should have donated the bunny, or not have accepted the gift in the first place... Awkward to be presented with a gift from someone who has had bad intentions throughout their history. Rinna giving her a gift was for show IMO. I'll never be team Rinna, she is a pot stirring, two faced, manipulator. I can't even understand her angle. She is by far the biggest liar I've seen on that show. I can't understand why Bravo wants that level of ugliness on their show. She was cruel to Yolanda ( I wasn't her biggest fan). Rinna goes in hard on the seemingly compromised ladies.


----------



## snow0160

Graw said:


> To say Ericka is pro female has not been my observation.  To suggested she doesn't ... on them?  I wonder if I am watching the same show.  Ericka released a large load on Dorit and smaller loads on Eden and LVP.



It seems pretty clear to me there are two groups of women on the show the kind 1. the kind that see other women as the threat and competition and 2. the second kind that cares less about tearing others down without being provoked.  I am sure the producers are well aware of this in picking the first kind who are people like Dorit. She is a drama queen who is clearly threatened by Erika. She generates drama by badmouthing others and then playing coy to abandon responsibilities. Sounds a lot like LVP imho.  

Just because Erika tore into Dorit, Eileen or even LVP, it doesn't make her not pro female.  That's like saying any feminist can't criticize any women but you have to see where it comes from.  Erika just like Rinna was provoked.  Giving the underwear to Erika was to embarrass her just like what Kim did at the reunion. I honestly think Dorit was brought onto exclusively undermine Erika because LVP doesn't want to go up against her biggest threat to her popularity on the show so she sends a minion to do the dirty work.  It is clear that Andy and the network/ folks at Bravo plus audiences favor Erika.  It is like the Hamlin girls said. Only a insecure drama queen like Dorit is going to fall into this clever trap. Also Erika at the reunion tried to lay it on PK rather than Dorit who clearly is a follower type.  This was the right thing to do because it was him who acted inappropriately and egged his wife on.  If you say the fact that Erika criticizes other women makes her not pro feminist is like expecting her not to defend herself in a lions den. What feminist or normal human being wouldn't do that?


----------



## snow0160

Ceeyahd said:


> What Kim did was in very poor taste. She should have donated the bunny, or not have accepted the gift in the first place... Awkward to be presented with a gift from someone who has had bad intentions throughout their history. Rinna giving her a gift was for show IMO. I'll never be team Rinna, she is a pot stirring, two faced, manipulator. I can't even understand her angle. She is by far the biggest liar I've seen on that show. I can't understand why Bravo wants that level of ugliness on their show. She was cruel to Yolanda ( I wasn't her biggest fan). Rinna goes in hard on the seemingly compromised ladies.



Lol the manipulator is so clearly LVP. She manipulated Rinna against Yolanda because LVP hates Yolamda and made Rinna look bad. Lisa Vanderpump literally admitted to how easy it was to manipulate Lisa Rinna because she will fess up to anything. I think Rinna is blunt and sometimes has no filter so she has to backpedal.  I am not a huge fan of these people but they are harmless.


----------



## Nahreen

imgg said:


> I hope not!  I know they are trying to be the next Gigi and Bella.  Seems we hear more about Bella now than we hear about Gigi.



I think Bella is more beautiful than Gigi. I think she will last longer as a model than Gigi.


----------



## needloub

Ceeyahd said:


> See u next Tuesday Rinna isn't normal, if the personality she exhibits is really how she operates in IRL. We know Kim isn't normal, *her brain is pickled*. What's Rinna's excuse?
> I wouldn't socialize with a group like these women, but for a job, sport of sorts, a paycheck, idk. I'd find them exhausting if I had to be around their drama... Heck I routinely fall asleep watching.



This made me snort...I am using this phrase for some of my colleagues.


----------



## imgg

Nahreen said:


> I think Bella is more beautiful than Gigi. I think she will last longer as a model than Gigi.


I think they are both pretty, just different.  Gigi is prettier IMO but Bella is more striking.  Can't say I was super impressed with Gigi though from what little I saw of her on the BHHW.

I do agree with you and think Bella will outlast Gigi as a model.


----------



## imgg

needloub said:


> This made me snort...I am using this phrase for some of my colleagues.


I'm not sure if that is your baby in your avatar, but she is adorable!


----------



## Wamgurl

Graw said:


> I didn't appreciate Kyles behavior toward LVP either.
> 
> Kyle egged Dorit on buying the underwear.  Perhaps she should ... own it!



Exactly, not sure why Dorit hasn't mentioned that to Erica.  LVP tried but she was shot down by vile Kyle.  There's something about Kyle that I don't like ...


----------



## floatinglili

^^ Kyle is terrified of conflict, she trusts LVP so it was easier to tackle her than incur the wrath of the 'three wicked witches'. 

Re 'the bunny' - I can't feel a single quiver of sympathy for Lisa, let's not forget she has pursued Kim's personal life over years. Yes Kim may have 'spoilt the moment' by doing a ditzy 180 and returning the bunny after speaking about reconciliation but this issue of Lisa's 'intervention' (undoubtedly for nothing more than a story line) has been horrid. 
Kim's mysterious allusion to 'talking about your (Rinna's) husband' came at the climax of a hugely long campaign of intrusion into Kim's personal life, let's not forget that. When push comes to shove I'm Team Kim on bunnygate lol. 

Lisa seemed thoroughly unlikeable in so many instances this season. 

As for the rest of the reunion, so over the Erica show - her childhood, her 'reserve', her hurt feelings, whether she feels kindly to people etc etc. She seems to have achieved her original aim of totally dominating the proceedings - which is the opportunity pantygate represented all along for Erica, in my view - but it is at a cost to the general watchability of the show. 

She has encouraged Eileen, too, more's the pity. Eileen seems to have come out of her passive-aggressive shell and is now just plain nasty. She reminds me of a former nobody newly appointed 2ic of a junior high bully group. I have often wondered if the years of soapy stardom affected eileen's personality, in the way that long-held jobs shape people. She uncovers intrigue, hidden motives, holds a grudge and pot stirs just like a soap character. Over time I have come to appreciate her good looks and I am pleased she stepped up her handbag game but (as I don't like soaps) I always found her character slow-moving and boring. Now, with her newfound courage since joining Erica's fan club/ gang, I am worried I will begin to find her downright unlikeable. 

The show is starting to give me that skin crawling feeling - much more of this and I'll have to give up this dirty RHoBH pleasure for fear of doing permanent harm to my character. Happens to every real housewife franchise sooner or later.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ceeyahd said:


> What Kim did was in very poor taste. She should have donated the bunny, or not have accepted the gift in the first place... Awkward to be presented with a gift from someone who has had bad intentions throughout their history. Rinna giving her a gift was for show IMO. I'll never be team Rinna, she is a pot stirring, two faced, manipulator. I can't even understand her angle. She is by far the biggest liar I've seen on that show. I can't understand why Bravo wants that level of ugliness on their show. She was cruel to Yolanda ( I wasn't her biggest fan). Rinna goes in hard on the seemingly compromised ladies.



Agree that Kim should have given Lisa R the bunny back privately or just not accepted, but also think Kim was looking to "humiliate"
Rinna & bring her down a peg or two & shut her down by embarassing her. Not sure anyone was expecting the crocodile tears from Lisa R.
Lisa R when the opportunity presented itself kept bringing up Kim's arrrest & other unpleasantries, so perhaps this was payback time.
These girls can be tit for tat & Kim being more herself than in the last few seasons, was in control & wanting to really make Lisa R
"squirm".. Mission accomplished & no friendship there for sure.


----------



## needloub

imgg said:


> I'm not sure if that is your baby in your avatar, but she is adorable!



Yes, it is her newborn photo....I just cannot change it even though she will be turning 3 soon!


----------



## floatinglili

Off topic, but burning question - how to 'like' posts? I see no like button for posts on my iPhone or on my desktop computer even when I sign in ... will have to toddle off to the technical forum I guess.
Oops now I seem to have found it for first time lol​


----------



## Ceeyahd

hotshot said:


> Agree that Kim should have given Lisa R the bunny back privately or just not accepted, but also think Kim was looking to "humiliate"
> Rinna & bring her down a peg or two & shut her down by embarassing her. Not sure anyone was expecting the crocodile tears from Lisa R.
> Lisa R when the opportunity presented itself kept bringing up Kim's arrrest & other unpleasantries, so perhaps this was payback time.
> These girls can be tit for tat & Kim being more herself than in the last few seasons, was in control & wanting to really make Lisa R
> "squirm".. Mission accomplished & no friendship there for sure.



Yes, Kim did intend to humiliate Rinna, and I totally see why. Rinna is a biotch and always has been, especially to compromised ladies (Yolanda and Kim... And to an extent Brandy). Rinna had a fan of sorts in LVP as going in on Yolanda and Brandy, but LVP isn't on board with Rinna going in on Kim, Kyle will not have it. Rinna is a turd. Once Dorit landed in the hot seat Rinna was all over it, and when Eden overstepped unfavorably, Rinna turned fast. But she did attack LVP last season.  Rinna is always an ass and far too amused with herself. All of these women are too much, but Rinna takes the Cake.


----------



## Tivo

Ceeyahd said:


> Yes, Kim did intend to humiliate Rinna, and I totally see why. Rinna is a biotch and always has been, especially to compromised ladies (Yolanda and Kim... And to an extent Brandy). Rinna had a fan of sorts in LVP as going in on Yolanda and Brandy, but LVP isn't on board with Rinna going in on Kim, Kyle will not have it. Rinna is a turd. Once Dorit landed in the hot seat Rinna was all over it, and when Eden overstepped unfavorably, Rinna turned fast. But she did attack LVP last season.  Rinna is always an ass and far too amused with herself. All of these women are too much, but Rinna takes the Cake.



Preach!


----------



## Tivo

Yes. A career journalist with zero objectivity or ability to restrain her own opinion. A career journalist who was ultimately blindsided (like so many of her counterparts) because she could only see one outcome. 
What good is journalism if you just a blowhard spouting your opinions like the rest of us @ssholes?


----------



## purseinsanity

simone72 said:


> I guess not! Lol


Her expressions are so fake.  Kyle is irritating me more and more lately, at least when it comes to Kim.  Pleasseeee Andy keep Kim off!  Soooo sick of her.


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> Can we discuss Kyle's ring... she said that ring was her mother's.  But that ring looks more modern than I could see her mother wearing.  Is it possible the diamond belonged to her mother?
> 
> The diamond is beautiful, but that ring isn't


I think I've read before that the center diamond was her mother's and she had Lorraine Schwartz design the ring with the diamond in the center.


----------



## bisousx

Tivo said:


> Yes. A career journalist with zero objectivity or ability to restrain her own opinion. A career journalist who was ultimately blindsided (like so many of her counterparts) because she could only see one outcome.
> What good is journalism if you just a blowhard spouting your opinions like the rest of us @ssholes?



Who are you talking about?


----------



## horse17

bisousx said:


> Who are you talking about?


I think shes talking about radziwill..in the wrong thread..lol


----------



## MAGJES

lulilu said:


> Since we are being catty, I really hated Kyle's dress.  I am not a fan of her sense of style at all, but that dress was weird IMO.  Maybe I am just over the shoulder cut-out look, but I didn't like the material and the sleeves looked too tight.


Agree....I didn't like her dress at all either.  Age looks good on her though or it could be she's had some "work" so she is looking better than she ever has but I've never liked her taste in clothes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

MAGJES said:


> Agree....I didn't like her dress at all either.  Age looks good on her though or it could be she's had some "work" so she is looking better than she ever has but I've never liked her taste in clothes.



The dress made her look sausage like especially the sleeves..not flattering
She has gorgeous hair & from previous episodes, it appears she takes good care of herself & her skin & does exercise


----------



## Tivo

Crap! My bad ladies.


----------



## snow0160

Is anyone still team Erika? I don't hate Rinna but I do think she attempts to generate drama.  I may not like Kim but I think Kim Richards has a really beautiful movie star face. Both the Richards sisters are gorgeous. Erika is also really pretty but I am sure all of them have had work done.  IMO the Richards sisters are much better looking than Yolanda's supermodel daughters.  Yeah I guess the age difference makes it feel like we are comparing apples to oranges but I think being a supermodel is less about facial features but more about how clothing hangs off of you and your presentation.  That is probably why Bella is more popular than Gigi.


----------



## Ceeyahd

snow0160 said:


> Is anyone still team Erika? I don't hate Rinna but I do think she attempts to generate drama.  I may not like Kim but I think Kim Richards has a really beautiful movie star face. Both the Richards sisters are gorgeous. Erika is also really pretty but I am sure all of them have had work done.  IMO the Richards sisters are much better looking than Yolanda's supermodel daughters.  Yeah I guess the age difference makes it feel like we are comparing apples to oranges but I think being a supermodel is less about facial features but more about how clothing hangs off of you and your presentation.  That is probably why Bella is more popular than Gigi.



I liked last season Erika, not so much this season's, I think she came off giving way too many F's this season. She was so sensitive, but last season no one had an issue with her. Dorit unnerved Erika along with PughK. I have no opinion on the daughters, I think from average pretty to stunning girls get modeling jobs, more based on their physical build than esthic facial beauty, so I completely agree with you on that. The daughters are all attractive girls. However, Yolanda's daughters are more than average in looks and also have their mother's experience and knowledge to benefit from.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Ceeyahd said:


> I liked last season Erika, not so much this season's, I think she came off giving way too many F's this season. She was so sensitive, but last season no one had an issue with her. Dorit unnerved Erika along with PughK. I have no opinion on the daughters, I think from average pretty to stunning girls get modeling jobs, more based on their physical build than esthic facial beauty, so I completely agree with you on that. The daughters are all attractive girls. However, Yolanda's daughters are more than average in looks and also have their mother's experience and knowledge to benefit from.



I feel like Erika is kind of pathetic. Imagine your friends being paid to follow you around and tell you how great you are? And I think she has zero talent as a performer.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Allisonfaye said:


> I feel like Erika is kind of pathetic. Imagine your friends being paid to follow you around and tell you how great you are? And I think she has zero talent as a performer.



Agree Erika is rather pathetic & sends mixed signals with her behavior & her facial expressions or lack thereof
Her talent is very limited & is showcased very specifically
These ladies are bringing nothing exciting to the show & the layers that are being peeled off are not exciting or interesting to me.
What I do like is seeing LVP getting involved in issues & bringing awareness to others


----------



## snow0160

Unless LVP is vegan the Yulin thing is hypocritical


----------



## rockhollow

I've never been fond of Erika, I think she's very cold and calculating, and this is evident so much more this season.
Because she surrounds herself with paid friends, she was used to never having anyone call her out on anything. So when Dorit did this, she just couldn't deal with it.
Going to see her mom, I think was very calculating, trying to show a more softly side to her, and then breaking down and crying in HH, was more of this.

The same with DWTS. She started off with her hard, sassy Erika Jane persona. That didn't connect with the public or the judges, and along with her poor dancing, she was at the bottom most dances.
She then changes her direction, and tried to show a more sensitive Erika, but that didn't work either.


----------



## Sassys

snow0160 said:


> Unless LVP is vegan the Yulin thing is hypocritical



I am so glad you brought that up. It's been on my mind for months, but I didn't want to cause an uproar here. 

I kept saying to myself, why are dogs so important and other animals are not. Why is she fighting so hard for dogs, when other countries eat cat and other animals we keep as pets. Hell, my mom is from the south and she has eaten rabbit before.


----------



## snow0160

Sassys said:


> I am so glad you brought that up. It's been on my mind for months, but I didn't want to cause an uproar here.
> 
> I kept saying to myself, why are dogs so important and other animals are not. Why is she fighting so hard for dogs, when other countries eat cat and other animals we keep as pets. Hell, my mom is from the south and she has eaten rabbit before.



I am also saying this as the owner of four dogs and two cats. Still short of LVP.  I've dined at LVP's villa Blanca and Pump in West Hollywood . I think I ran into Ken the last time I was there. They are definitely serving chicken, beef, seafood and I could have sworn rabbit there as well.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sassys said:


> I am so glad you brought that up. It's been on my mind for months, but I didn't want to cause an uproar here.
> 
> I kept saying to myself, why are dogs so important and other animals are not. Why is she fighting so hard for dogs, when other countries eat cat and other animals we keep as pets. Hell, my mom is from the south and she has eaten rabbit before.


Drawing such hard lines as to who is "allowed" to advocate for any particular cause is only a disservice to the cause itself. If only vegans were able to stand up for the rights of household pets without being called hypocritical, then this cause would get little to no traction as most people are not/cannot be vegans. If only people who rode bikes everywhere, composted all their trash, and wore clothes made of strictly recycled materials were able to stand up for the environment, then there would be no chance of saving the earth. In other words, when it comes to charitable causes, we need to applaud people who do what they can to help the cause. If purity of devotion to the cause were required, nothing would ever get accomplished. I would also argue that saying Lisa is a hypocrite with her dog rescuing charity because she carries leather bags and eats meat is a false equivalency. Hypothetically speaking, it would be more appropriate to say she is a hypocrite if we found out that while she is advocating for the rights of dogs in Asia, she mistreats her own dogs. This, of course, is not the case - LVP's animals almost certainly have a better quality of life/more resources than most people in the world!


----------



## snow0160

cafecreme15 said:


> Drawing such hard lines as to who is "allowed" to advocate for any particular cause is only a disservice to the cause itself. If only vegans were able to stand up for the rights of household pets without being called hypocritical, then this cause would get little to no traction as most people are not/cannot be vegans. If only people who rode bikes everywhere, composted all their trash, and wore clothes made of strictly recycled materials were able to stand up for the environment, then there would be no chance of saving the earth. In other words, when it comes to charitable causes, we need to applaud people who do what they can to help the cause. If purity of devotion to the cause were required, nothing would ever get accomplished.



I understand your argument but there is plenty of animal cruelty in this country that could have been brought to light. I am not sure how targeting another country on their animal rights makes so much more sense.  It is totally a trendy publicity move to make LVP look good. I don't think these overprivileged ladies have much respect for other cultures in general.  I found their whole trip to Hong Kong to be highly disrespectful but I would also say that about their other trips as well to Dubai, Mexico...etc.  My issue with this was more of a cultural one than anything else.


----------



## cafecreme15

snow0160 said:


> I understand your argument but there is plenty of animal cruelty in this country that could have been brought to light. I am not sure how targeting another country on their animal rights makes so much more sense.  It is totally a trendy publicity move to make LVP look good. I don't think these overprivileged ladies have much respect for other cultures in general.  I found their whole trip to Hong Kong to be highly disrespectful but I would also say that about their other trips as well to Dubai, Mexico...etc.  My issue with this was more of a cultural one than anything else.


That may be so, but these points are all tangential and separate from your original vegan hypocrite point. Choosing to focus her resources on rescuing dogs from Yulin instead of animals in the US doesn't make her a hypocrite, it just means she is allocating her resources differently. In the spirit of my original point about applauding people and encouraging people to do what they can wherever they can for good causes, saving animals in either China or US should be equally commended. I think LVP was smart to capitalize on all the outrage around Yulin beginning a couple of years ago to further her charitable goals of saving animals. To get a cause rolling that has always been near and dear to her heart, she appealed to a movement at the forefront of "pop news" (my own term that plays off pop culture). And who's to say that LVP has not already donated extensive resources to helping animals in the US, or that her charity won't expand to accomplish that in the future? I'm willing to bet that one or both of these things are true/will happen.


----------



## imgg

cafecreme15 said:


> That may be so, but these points are all tangential and separate from your original vegan hypocrite point. Choosing to focus her resources on rescuing dogs from Yulin instead of animals in the US doesn't make her a hypocrite, it just means she is allocating her resources differently. In the spirit of my original point about applauding people and encouraging people to do what they can wherever they can for good causes, saving in animals in either China or US should be equally commended. I think LVP was smart to capitalize on all the outrage around Yulin beginning a couple of years ago to further her charitable goals of saving animals. To get a cause rolling that has always been near and dear to her heart, she appealed to a movement at the forefront of "pop news" (my own term that plays off pop culture). And who's to say that LVP has not already donated extensive resources to helping animals in the US, or that her charity won't expand to accomplish that in the future? I'm willing to bet that one or both of these things are true/will happen.


Also, it's not just the killing of the dogs, which is horrific enough in itself, its the unnecessary torture of these dogs.  Dogs and cats are pets, not meant for eating.  But regardless of culture,  no animal should be tortured .  It should be the quickest way possible, period.

Good for LVP to use her platform for something that is near and dear to her heart.


----------



## cafecreme15

imgg said:


> Also, it's not just the killing of the dogs, which is horrific enough in itself, its the unnecessary torture of these dogs.  Dogs and cats are pets, not meant for eating.  But regardless of culture,  no animal should be tortured .  It should be the quickest way possible, period.
> 
> Good for LVP to use her platform for something that is near and dear to her heart.


Completely agree!


----------



## imgg

cafecreme15 said:


> Completely agree!


Also the analogy the poster used that LVP is a hypocrite because she serves meat is ridiculous.   If she severed dog, then yes, but that's not the case.  What her charitable cause is her business and her choice.


----------



## cafecreme15

imgg said:


> Also the analogy the poster used that LVP is a hypocrite because she serves meat is ridiculous.   If she severed dog, then yes, but that's not the case.  What her charitable cause is her business and her choice.


Agreed again! That was my dual point about that being a false equivalency and not within the meaning of 'hypocrite,' and the detriments that would flow if purity of devotion, as defined by taking any devotion to a cause to its logical extreme, were required to be charitable.


----------



## snow0160

I think every country and culture has a different framework for what is considered acceptable.  To go into another country and say you are eating what you consider pets is overstepping [emoji849]. How would you like Indian celebrities coming to America criticizing the massive unethical breeding and treatment of cows?  

The result of LVP's yulin is the underlying thought of labeling all of Asia barbaric. I've definitely have seen this attitude rise in recent years over Korean and yulin. Why not bring some attention to ongoing epidemic in America which is dog fighting. 

I am not a fan of interventionism in politics general i.e. War in Iraq.  To go into another country to exert your moral supremacy is nauseating.


----------



## Sassys

snow0160 said:


> I think every country and culture has a different framework for what is considered acceptable.  To go into another country and say you are eating what you consider pets is overstepping [emoji849]. How would you like Indian celebrities coming to America criticizing the massive unethical breeding and treatment of cows?
> 
> The result of LVP's yulin is the underlying thought of labeling all of Asia barbaric. I've definitely have seen this attitude rise in recent years over Korean and yulin. Why not bring some attention to ongoing epidemic in America which is dog fighting.
> 
> I am not a fan of interventionism in politics general i.e. War in Iraq.  To go into another country to exert your moral supremacy is nauseating.



I had a co-worker admit her family eats dog. Who am I to question her country. I was shocked, but yes, she admitted in her country they eat dog.


----------



## pursegrl12

I think part of it is the abuse the dogs suffer before being killed. apparently they torture them to death because the meat taste better or something? i don't know? whatever it is, it sounds horrific what they do to the dogs.


----------



## snow0160

No it is certainly not good but I think the situation is isolated.  What I mean by this is that many people breed pit bulls in America for dog fight and sport because if you look at the history of the breed that is what Staffordshire Terrier was originally used for, fighting sport. But people don't just own them nowadays for the sole purpose of dog fights. I think the same logic can be applied here. There are definitely unethical behaviors but there are plenty of dog lovers I dare to say even in Yulin.  Also, isn't it ironic that it is the English who created many bully breeds for the sole purpose of dog fighting ? They were also the first to ban dog fights in early 20th Cen.


----------



## cafecreme15

snow0160 said:


> I think every country and culture has a different framework for what is considered acceptable.  To go into another country and say you are eating what you consider pets is overstepping [emoji849]. How would you like Indian celebrities coming to America criticizing the massive unethical breeding and treatment of cows?
> 
> The result of LVP's yulin is the underlying thought of labeling all of Asia barbaric. I've definitely have seen this attitude rise in recent years over Korean and yulin. Why not bring some attention to ongoing epidemic in America which is dog fighting.
> 
> I am not a fan of interventionism in politics general i.e. War in Iraq.  To go into another country to exert your moral supremacy is nauseating.


While this is a totally different point than the one we started out discussing, I see your argument. I agree with some other posters that the torture of the dogs aspect here is the contingency on which this debate of cultural practices turns. While I think this is indeed a very interesting debate (and gives me a chance to combine my two great loves - TPF and the law), I will refrain from engaging in a debate on the merits of this point, as it will get legal and political in nature very quickly, and deviates from the topic of this thread.


----------



## snow0160

That is a good point to refrain from politics here. I wanted to comment about Kyle's moms ring. I also agree that it is a beautiful diamond on kinda an odd setting. It reminds me of Carlton's taste ironically lol.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3677703

	

		
			
		

		
	
. I tried to attach a photo of the ring but it is not working. 

I think this looks a lot like her pretty necklace by Loree Rodkin but I think her necklace is one of the only nice piece by this gothic jewelry designer .


----------



## Allisonfaye

snow0160 said:


> That is a good point to refrain from politics here. I wanted to comment about Kyle's moms ring. I also agree that it is a beautiful diamond on kinda an odd setting. It reminds me of Carlton's taste ironically lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I tried to attach a photo of the ring but it is not working.
> 
> I think this looks a lot like her pretty necklace by Loree Rodkin but I think her necklace is one of the only nice piece by this gothic jewelry designer .



I think the ring is hideous.


----------



## snow0160

I've visited Kyle's store in BH and it is literally next to villa Blanca. It isn't anything special but just well situated right next to Rodeo. It is basically like the teen section of Neiman's.  I think Kyle's style is whatever is trendy rather than classic. LVP is gaudy. Erika needs help with some of her choices. I actually think the best dressed by a long shot is Dorit. It makes sense she worked in fashion.


----------



## Wamgurl

needloub said:


> Yes, it is her newborn photo....I just cannot change it even though she will be turning 3 soon!


Precious baby!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I wasn't all that impressed with the store. I was there in 2013.


----------



## floatinglili

Interesting ethics issue raised by the discussion of meat eating vs gratuitous cruelty. Of course much, much more could be done for meat animals. The transport to the abbatoir in itself can be very difficult for these animals, let alone the industrial killing process. Much more could probably be done there if enough money was allocated to it.
But many people would say that type of animal suffering is different from a cultural celebration of cruelty such as boiling animals alive. It's the intensity and the intent combined with a party atmosphere that is an issue for people. I remember hearing  of an annual festival where dolphins were herded into a cove and bashed to death by crowds of people with sticks. That one also registered fairly highly on the 'hateful' rating for activists and animal lovers.
The issue of meat choices is genuinely a cultural aspect. but displays of gratuitous cruelty are a problem for many people who believe that human values unite us as a human race. In that way, cruelty is a cross cultural issue as humanity spans all cultures.


----------



## bisousx

snow0160 said:


> I think every country and culture has a different framework for what is considered acceptable.  To go into another country and say you are eating what you consider pets is overstepping [emoji849]. How would you like Indian celebrities coming to America criticizing the massive unethical breeding and treatment of cows?
> 
> The result of LVP's yulin is the underlying thought of labeling all of Asia barbaric. I've definitely have seen this attitude rise in recent years over Korean and yulin. Why not bring some attention to ongoing epidemic in America which is dog fighting.
> 
> I am not a fan of interventionism in politics general i.e. War in Iraq.  To go into another country to exert your moral supremacy is nauseating.



Disagree. I wish I could speak more freely about this topic, but I'll leave it at this: in some of these Asian countries, it will take literally a white American (British?) celebrity to bring attention to the cause or the govt will not make a move even if some of their citizens are against the dog meat practice.

I say this after spending a lot of time in Vietnam where corruption goes on daily and yet they pull out the red carpets for a backpacker or a foreigner, nothing less than foreign pressure will move an inch. The government is quick to disregard their own citizens but will bend over backwards for foreigners, something I think LVP understands.


----------



## floatinglili

^^ perhaps the fear of impacting foreign tourism or losing international reputation is a necessary motivator for politicians when raising a controversial discussion at home.
LVP has at least had the courage to get the conversation flowing.


----------



## snow0160

bisousx said:


> Disagree. I wish I could speak more freely about this topic, but I'll leave it at this: in some of these Asian countries, it will take literally a white American (British?) celebrity to bring attention to the cause or the govt will not make a move even if some of their citizens are against the dog meat practice.
> 
> I say this after spending a lot of time in Vietnam where corruption goes on daily and yet they pull out the red carpets for a backpacker or a foreigner, nothing less than foreign pressure will move an inch. The government is quick to disregard their own citizens but will bend over backwards for foreigners, something I think LVP understands.


I run a company that has manufacturing throughout Asia so I go to shanghai, Singapore and Mumbai. I can tell you that Vietnam is more dependent on international pressures and china is not.  China is a superpower I doubt some reality tv/ Hollywood actors can really move them to enforce this. The only way this would change is if it comes from within. Also the country is not dependent on tourism.  It isn't the Caribbeans.


----------



## bisousx

floatinglili said:


> ^^ perhaps the fear of impacting foreign tourism or losing international reputation is a necessary motivator for politicians when raising a controversial discussion at home.
> LVP has at least had the courage to get the conversation flowing.



Yes, this is exactly it.
I'm sure for many, the idea of eating dog or cat is a joke or a baseless Asian stereotype. Someone like Lisa can make it into a real issue in people's minds especially if they've never seen how poorly some of these animals are treated over there. I'm all for it.


----------



## snow0160

Tomorrow's season finale looks kinda boring rehash of the bunny situation.  Are these filmed in one day or separate days?


----------



## floatinglili

Please not the bunny again!
Kim is going to have to ask for a pay rise. She's been a real punching bag again this season in spite of going part time. 
Mind you at least it's a break from the pantygate high horse. That's not saying much *snort*


----------



## floatinglili

I dont want to wade into the politics too much but I do think that china will face increasing pressure to raise standards in terms of human and animal rights over the next century, from both within and without. Governmental control and surveillance of citizens can no longer prevent the interested scrutiny from within and without. Humanity spans across all oceans. 
Looking internally, in a hard-scrabble world where one person feels pitted against the others in competition, less care is taken for 'feel good' issues but as citizens become wealthier, there is a natural desire for increased freedom, relaxation and beauty. That translates as increased interest in environmental and animal welfare issues, in my view. I am excited about the opportunities for human and animal rights as more of the world's population moves into the middle class. 
Anyway back to topic lol - just found your ccomments thought provoking.


----------



## snow0160

floatinglili said:


> I dont want to wade into the politics too much but I do think that china will face increasing pressure to raise standards in terms of human and animal rights over the next century, from both within and without. Governmental control and surveillance of citizens can no longer prevent the interested scrutiny from within and without. Humanity spans across all oceans.
> Looking internally, in a hard-scrabble world where one person feels pitted against the others in competition, less care is taken for 'feel good' issues but as citizens become wealthier, there is a natural desire for increased freedom, relaxation and beauty. That translates as increased interest in environmental and animal welfare issues, in my view. I am excited about the opportunities for human and animal rights as more of the world's population moves into the middle class.
> Anyway back to topic lol - just found your ccomments thought provoking.



I agree with this view point. I'd like to see positive changes in the decades to come. The urban cities of china is filled with prosperous pet owners. There was some crazy billionaire who got his husky a bunch of iPhones for apparently no good reason. The worlds most expensive dog was a Tibetan mastiff which was also purchased by a Chinese businessman. There are a lot of animal rights awareness due to rapidly growing pet owners. I remember someone telling me to be careful where you step in the street because sometimes people don't pick up after their dogs.  Their urban dwellings isn't that different from Central Park Manhattan.

Back to RHBH, I need them to talk about something else other than Kim Richards. 

Oh interesting fact, I was watching American Crime Story on OJ and I saw Kim was being represented by Robert Shapiro for the theft at target. I wonder if that is the same sleazy dude who represented OJ. Granted I know a bunch of Shapiros so I guess it is a common first and last name and also a lawyer. I suppose Jewish lawyer with that name in LA county isn't unheard of lol.


----------



## floatinglili

Apart from pantygate and dorit's accent, what else is there?
I've become a fan of dorit actually. Would love to go shopping with her!


----------



## simone72

Is there a part 3 Reunion today ?? 
Can't imagine what else there is to talk about !!


----------



## Creativelyswank

floatinglili said:


> Apart from pantygate and dorit's accent, what else is there?
> I've become a fan of dorit actually. Would love to go shopping with her!


Most boring overblown season yet and bunnygate is just the dull pathetic non-brandy soaked cherry on top. 

I hate to admit it but Dorit grew on me as well and hands down I'd raid her closet first!


----------



## Jayne1

snow0160 said:


> I've visited Kyle's store in BH and it is literally next to villa Blanca. It isn't anything special but just well situated right next to Rodeo. It is basically like the teen section of Neiman's.  I think Kyle's style is whatever is trendy rather than classic.


Does Kyle even do much in her stores. I thought she was more of a figurehead and the real workers just use her name.


----------



## horse17

Jayne1 said:


> Does Kyle even do much in her stores. I thought she was more of a figurehead and the real workers just use her name.


Probably not..my guess is they just use her name and her contract allows her to give input on designs etc...as well as mandating she show up to each location...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Does Kyle even do much in her stores. I thought she was more of a figurehead and the real workers just use her name.


From what I recall, the store isn't even Kyle's.  It's Alene Too that started in Florida.  Then Kyle came into the picture (lending her name) and Kyle by Alene Too was born.  I don't think she's as hands on as she wants us to believe.  Kinda like the Dash stores


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Does Kyle even do much in her stores. I thought she was more of a figurehead and the real workers just use her name.



The stores are owned by two women (they've had the store for years). Stores started in Florida and were named Alene Too.


----------



## snow0160

Jayne1 said:


> Does Kyle even do much in her stores. I thought she was more of a figurehead and the real workers just use her name.



It is like the kardashian stores. I think it is a partnership and she is the public face of it all. 
Opps someone already said it.


----------



## snow0160

I don't know what it is but I really liked season 1 the most. I really liked Maloof and loved to hate Camille who actually grew quite a bit on me. Every season since then has been a decline.


----------



## Love Of My Life

snow0160 said:


> I don't know what it is but I really liked season 1 the most. I really liked Maloof and loved to hate Camille who actually grew quite a bit on me. Every season since then has been a decline.



Agree . a steady decline & very sad to see women treat women the way many of the housewives do on the franchises
Women deserve more than what we see from the women on the NY, NJ, BH, Atlanta, Potomac, OC
housewives shows


----------



## simone72

snow0160 said:


> I've visited Kyle's store in BH and it is literally next to villa Blanca. It isn't anything special but just well situated right next to Rodeo. It is basically like the teen section of Neiman's.  I think Kyle's style is whatever is trendy rather than classic. LVP is gaudy. Erika needs help with some of her choices. I actually think the best dressed by a long shot is Dorit. It makes sense she worked in fashion.



We have the same store here in Boca that she liked when did her first book signing and then went into franchise with. Nothing special at all most stuff you can get at mall
With better return exchange policy


----------



## Sassys

Rinna calling someone sick is so laughable. What sane person asks someone if they do coke on national television and think they will admit it if they are indeed doing coke. 

Rinna is not a victim yet she fake cried when she got busted in Mexico and again on the reunion. Lmao


----------



## Sassys

Eileen have several; Rinna fcuked up her own lips. It's not like she was born that way; so yep I will make fun of her.


----------



## horse17

There's something about Rinna when she gets mad at someone...so vicious


----------



## horse17

Im on the fence about dorit "accusing" rinna of being an addict...of course she didnt come out and say it outright, but she kind of put it out there a couple of times....


----------



## Sassys

Again, asking someone on national tv if they do coke is so STUPID!! Do you honestly think she's going to admit it if it was true. Also, Andy asking if the other guest did it was just as dumb. Again, do you really think she is going  to admit that and have the audience go to that episode rewind and see who was at that dinner and speculate if they do coke.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Again, asking someone on national tv if they do coke is so STUPID!! Do you honestly think she's going to admit it if it was true. Also, Andy asking if the other guest did it was just as dumb. Again, do you really think she is going  to admit that and have the audience go to that episode rewind and see who was at that dinner and speculate if they do coke.


I agree!


----------



## Sassys

I just noticed something. Lisa moved to LA because Pandora went to Pepperdine and they wanted to be close to her. How could have that lawyer have been the same lawyer they used to adopt Max? They didn't live in the USA


----------



## horse17

^ not sure...but I admire lisa for adopting Max out of foster care....


----------



## missyb

simone72 said:


> We have the same store here in Boca that she liked when did her first book signing and then went into franchise with. Nothing special at all most stuff you can get at mall
> With better return exchange policy



Where is the store in Boca? Just curious we used to have a house in Boca and now are on Hillsboro Mile.


----------



## snow0160

I actually liked the 3rd part of this reunion because it felt like there was closure. Dorit was pretty good at explaining herself. She must have gotten some fantastic advice from LVP.  Kim needs to be permanently off the show.  She just seem off and I don't think it is the alcohol and being a ditz. I think being a child actress must have really messed her up. Rinna was horribly mean and did not come off well at all. Harry Hamlin is right about how she needs to shut her mouth sometimes. I think they are gonna get rid of Eden because she got completely ignored.

Sassy is right no one would admit the drug problem on tv. Honestly who believes boy George doesn't do drugs? Also, whatever pills Rinna is eating I'd like some because damn her body is amazing for her age or any age. I also really loved the giggly bit.


----------



## GoGlam

The LOOK on Erica's face when Andy asked LVP what if someone came for her crown.  Yikes Erika, envy's got you all green.


----------



## Sassys

Just going to leave this right here.


----------



## horse17

^ I wonder if she and tom got in a fight over this


----------



## baghagg

How about that dinner table being set for dinner with Lisa Rinna and one other party guest seated - it's  being portrayed as after dinner,  but CLEARLY dinner had yet to be served. ..


----------



## snow0160

GoGlam said:


> The LOOK on Erica's face when Andy asked LVP what if someone came for her crown.  Yikes Erika, envy's got you all green.



lol I thought the same thing !


----------



## snow0160

Ok my husband is annoyed I turned this on during our late dinner.  He did ask me the F#%k Marry Kill game. Let's see I'd F#%k Erika because she is the hottest one on the show, Marry Kyle because she seems easy going and is really pretty, and kill LVP because she is very manipulative and the biggest threat. Otherwise I'd kill Rinna for her big mouth or Dorit for her annoying voice and fake accent.


----------



## purseinsanity

snow0160 said:


> I agree with this view point. I'd like to see positive changes in the decades to come. The urban cities of china is filled with prosperous pet owners. There was some crazy billionaire who got his husky a bunch of iPhones for apparently no good reason. The worlds most expensive dog was a Tibetan mastiff which was also purchased by a Chinese businessman. There are a lot of animal rights awareness due to rapidly growing pet owners. I remember someone telling me to be careful where you step in the street because sometimes people don't pick up after their dogs.  Their urban dwellings isn't that different from Central Park Manhattan.
> 
> Back to RHBH, I need them to talk about something else other than Kim Richards.
> 
> Oh interesting fact, I was watching American Crime Story on OJ and I saw Kim was being represented by Robert Shapiro for the theft at target. I wonder if that is the same sleazy dude who represented OJ. Granted I know a bunch of Shapiros so I guess it is a common first and last name and also a lawyer. I suppose Jewish lawyer with that name in LA county isn't unheard of lol.


It's the same douchey guy.  Played by John Travolta in the mini series I think.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> Just going to leave this right here.
> View attachment 3679353


LOL!  Hypocrite much?


----------



## rockhollow

when they showed the clip of Rinna in HH, asking about coke at Dorit's dinner party , she looked totally wasted in that shot.

I hope that's the last we see of Kim and Eden.
You could see that Eden tried to sound involved, but the women most ignored her. I thought maybe Vanderpump would speak up for her a bit - but nothing - crickets!


----------



## floatinglili

Lol nooo dorit has become my favourite - 
Let's see I would f*** dorit because she is just gorgeous, marry LVP because she is one very clever classy lady and kill.... eeek hate this game.... rinna. Or maybe Eileen because she would make less noise. Oops!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

F*** Erika because she's pretty damn sexy. 
Marry Eileen because she is the most stable. 
Kill Rinna because I have yet to find one redeeming quality about the woman.
LVP is the master manipulator but she at least shows compassion and kindness for her family and animals.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> Just going to leave this right here.
> View attachment 3679353


And Erika had her knickers in a knot over pantygate?  This is just too much.  I'm so over Erika.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Wow. the Rinna/ Kim thing is boring.  I though Eden looked pretty but her dress...not so much. I just can't get over how bad Erika looked. She is pretty underneath all the Dolly Parton hair and makeup. She really needs a new glam squad.


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> Wow. the Rinna/ Kim thing is boring.  I though Eden looked pretty but her dress...not so much. I just can't get over how bad Erika looked. She is pretty underneath all the Dolly Parton hair and makeup. She really needs a new glam squad.


Agree. Erika looked a lot better last season, but ugly on the inside makes for ugly on the outside.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hope this is the last we see of Kim (although I doubt it will be)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kim, Eden & Lisa R need to leave the show..
Lisa R is very pathetic & with all her pills that she carries around with her, she needs to find a better MEMORY PILL..
Erika is slowing showing more of herself & her expressions say it all. She needs to hang more with Eileen & may be
learn a few "niceties"


----------



## needloub

purseinsanity said:


> LOL!  Hypocrite much?





CanuckBagLover said:


> *And Erika had her knickers in a knot over pantygate?*  This is just too much.  I'm so over Erika.


My thoughts exactly!  She had me fooled until I saw this pic


----------



## simone72

missyb said:


> Where is the store in Boca? Just curious we used to have a house in Boca and now are on Hillsboro Mile.



It's in the Regency shopping center on Jog Road and Yamato and then there's the small boutique at the Boca Resort as well and I think one in Palm Beach


----------



## Allisonfaye

hotshot said:


> Kim, Eden & Lisa R need to leave the show..
> Lisa R is very pathetic & with all her pills that she carries around with her, she needs to find a better MEMORY PILL..
> Erika is slowing showing more of herself & her expressions say it all. She needs to hang more with Eileen & may be
> learn a few "niceties"



I don't know how on earth she can remember what all those pills thrown in a bag are even for.


----------



## TC1

The little add on of Eileen asking Kim why she just calls her a "soap actress" was very odd. I guess no one had any questions for her this season so she thought she'd try to pile on Kim?. If I were Eileen I would have just said "why does it matter, I'm a WORKING actress..the last thing you did on TV was 30 years ago"


----------



## Love Of My Life

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't know how on earth she can remember what all those pills thrown in a bag are even for.



She rattled the names of the pills off one by one... More to the point some of those pills are just meant
for taking once a day..
I can see her having the bags when she travels for multiple days but to carry that "pill bag"  everywhere
is she the local  "pill supplier in BH" for the ladies who lunch crowd. LOL
There's more here than meets the eye, IMO


----------



## Allisonfaye

hotshot said:


> She rattled the names of the pills off one by one... More to the point some of those pills are just meant
> for taking once a day..
> I can see her having the bags when she travels for multiple days but to carry that "pill bag"  everywhere
> is she the local  "pill junkie in BH" for the ladies who lunch crowd. LOL
> There's more here than meets the eye, IMO



And I think she was dead serious when she said she sometimes threw a Xanax in her smoothie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Allisonfaye said:


> And I think she was dead serious when she said she sometimes threw a Xanax in her smoothie.



Think that as well..
Her image is just tanking


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Just going to leave this right here.
> View attachment 3679353


This is why I can't take Erika and her misguided rage seriously. She is a self involved loon.


----------



## RueMonge

Wow it was a different show after Kim and Eden got off the couch.

Just like the very first part of the reunion.  It was like they were getting along with each other again, but had to rehash it all for Andy.  And PK, Kim, and Eden just stirred up all the worst of pantygate and bunnygate. Drunk or sober, Kim is difficult. She must be exhausting in real life.


----------



## JNH14

Tivo said:


> This is why I can't take Erika and her misguided rage seriously. She is a self involved loon.



I'm surprised her hubby doesn't put a stop to her antics...couldn't look good for his lawyer status.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Rinna is an awfully mean person. Kim is just compromised, I feel bad for her, more than annoyed, she isn't appropriate for a Housewives mean girl show. The other ladies are pretty much in the same lane... Except Eden, she's out of her element. Erika is really of what I thought she was, mentally. Eileen is too boring to be on the show, and mostly boring because she just latches on to others, I can only think she's friends with Rinna because Rinna needs an Eileen type of friend. I couldn't stand Taylor (I think that's who I'm think of). I 'just cant't' with Rinna. She's rediculous, telling Kim and then Dorit 'bye' and saying be quiet like a sh!tty little high school diva. I'd bet she does take meds. Oh, I died when Rinna she was Kim's meal ticket, really it's been quite the other way around. Rinna is delusional.


----------



## simone72

Now does Lisa Rinna wear a wig ? Her hair doesn't move and she never wears it any other way


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> If I were Eileen I would have just said "why does it matter, I'm a WORKING actress..the last thing you did on TV was 30 years ago"


Perfect!


----------



## Tivo

simone72 said:


> Now does Lisa Rinna wear a wig ? Her hair doesn't move and she never wears it any other way


I thought that also.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> The little add on of Eileen asking Kim why she just calls her a "soap actress" was very odd. I guess no one had any questions for her this season so she thought she'd try to pile on Kim?. If I were Eileen I would have just said "why does it matter, I'm a WORKING actress..the last thing you did on TV was 30 years ago"



Yes, I think it was Eileen just trying to make herself part of the show. To me, she just doesn't have any personality - she's been Ashley Abbott for too long, and just doesn't know what to do as Eileen.
Her role on this show is Rinna's sidekick. And she seems almost obsessive with Erika since she joined.


----------



## snow0160

Hm I feel like I am the only person who still likes Erika. I think posting nude image with stickers is still different from people trying to embarrass yourself on a nationally televised Tv show.  Plus I think she just hates Dorit and it was less about the underpants. The ladies I still enjoy on the show are Erika, Kyle, Eileen and LVP but most of that is because of Giggy lol.


----------



## simone72

snow0160 said:


> Hm I feel like I am the only person who still likes Erika. I think posting nude image with stickers is still different from people trying to embarrass yourself on a nationally televised Tv show.  Plus I think she just hates Dorit and it was less about the underpants. The ladies I still enjoy on the show are Erika, Kyle, Eileen and LVP but most of that is because of Giggy lol.



I agree about her disliking Dorit regardless of anything she could have ever done I'm sure she would have picked a fight with her no matter what


----------



## lucywife

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't know how on earth she can remember what all those pills thrown in a bag are even for.


 I think this is all she eats.

What a boring reunion that was.
Rinna vs Kim, Erika and her underwear (who cares, really? She worries so much about other's perception? Well, don't flash your genitals, put some panties on and there won't be an issue), I don't remember what Eileen's problem was this time around and Eden, I forgot about her completely, they all need to change their tune or better yet - be replaced.
I didn't like how Eileen asked Kim a question and didn't even let her speak, I wish I didn't see it, very disappointing.
I like Dorit.


----------



## needloub

lucywife said:


> *What a boring reunion that was*.
> Rinna vs Kim, Erika and her underwear (who cares, really? She worries so much about other's perception? Well, don't flash your genitals, put some panties on and there won't be an issue), I don't remember what Eileen's problem was this time around and Eden, I forgot about her completely, they all need to change their tune or better yet - be replaced.
> I didn't like how Eileen asked Kim a question and didn't even let her speak, I wish I didn't see it, very disappointing.
> I like Dorit.


I agree...pantygate...Rinna vs. Kim, Rinna vs. Dorit, Erika vs. PK, etc....just boring.  They could have covered everything in one episode.


----------



## cafecreme15

needloub said:


> I agree...pantygate...Rinna vs. Kim, Rinna vs. Dorit, Erika vs. PK, etc....just boring.  They could have covered everything in one episode.


Agreed! Incredibly unnecessary to drag the reunion out for three episodes!


----------



## chaneljewel

I think Lisa R wears a wig.  If I'm not mistaken, she said it on one episode...maybe last year?  Lisa R is CRAZY!   Full force CRAZY!   Her truth is nothing but bull!  Those lips need to be sealed shut.  
Erika used to be prettier.  Now she wears too much makeup and her hair looks terrible.  The glam squad is 'Barbie dolling' her up too much!   And honestly, she's so concerned about the panties that she should wear them especially when the dress is up to her fanny.  
Personally I like Dorit.  She does talk too much at times, but I find her interesting.  I sometimes wish that she wouldn't wear her hair in that doo doo ball bun and let it hang naturally.  I also like Kyle and LVP.  Eileen is boring and always seems to be on the verge of tears.  Just annoys me.
Kim has issues that I don't care about, and Eden doesn't bring anything special to the show.  Both need to be GONE!
Someone should look closely at viewer comments and try to make changes. I used to like the fashion parts and fancy parties that weren't just huge fights.  Will see what happens when the new season begins.


----------



## susieserb

started the show being pro Lisa R and Eileen D.. also started not caring for Dorit and her DH..At the end of the season detested LR and ED and really started liking Dorit and her man??? Odd right.?.

BTW never was an Erika fan, KIM is a NO NO and Kyle is okay as long as she keeps her mean girl bully tactics in check..LV..is so in the middle this no opinion.


----------



## bisousx

snow0160 said:


> Hm I feel like I am the only person who still likes Erika. I think posting nude image with stickers is still different from people trying to embarrass yourself on a nationally televised Tv show.  Plus I think she just hates Dorit and it was less about the underpants. The ladies I still enjoy on the show are Erika, Kyle, Eileen and LVP but most of that is because of Giggy lol.



I like Erika. The other ladies are amusing to watch but Erika's character is the only one I respect out of all of them. LVP comes in second. She's hilarious but she is such a sh@tstirrer and then cries innocent, it's obnoxious to see thru her BS.

Kyle is alright too but she also is like any other two faced woman in a social circle. I like someone who can hold a friendship without talking smack behind their back.


----------



## lucywife

I think Dorit is the prettiest and is very fashionable, she wears brands, but unlike Erika, she doesn't look like a victim in them. With Erika, sometimes it feels like she was struggling for a long time and then finally she got all the things she so desperately wanted, very materialistic in a vulgar "in your face" kind of way. I don't find it attractive at all. There are too many contradictions with Erika personalities, [what a crock of sh*t if you ask me] it's becoming annoying. 
I wonder which of her personalities is flying off the handle and spewing profanities like there is no tomorrow and which one gives zero f's. A new low.


----------



## snow0160

bisousx said:


> I like Erika. The other ladies are amusing to watch but Erika's character is the only one I respect out of all of them. LVP comes in second. She's hilarious but she is such a sh@tstirrer and then cries innocent, it's obnoxious to see thru her BS.
> 
> Kyle is alright too but she also is like any other two faced woman in a social circle. I like someone who can hold a friendship without talking smack behind their back.



I am with you on Erika. The rest just comes off fake as hell.  When Erika first came on the show I though she was awful with the trashy sense of style and marrying tom for his money but here is the thing she keeps it real, which I appreciate.  Nudity and profanity doesn't really bother me as much as Dorit. She is fake inside out from the fake accent to the fake personality esp playing coy. Now I know too many Doritos in life and not so many Erikas. Oops that spelling was totally autocorrect but fitting.


----------



## lucywife

snow0160 said:


> I though she was awful with the trashy sense of style and marrying tom for his money but here is the thing *she keeps it real*, which I appreciate. Nudity and profanity doesn't really bother me as much as Dorit.


What is *it*? 
Dorit talks a lot, yes, we all do. Not a crime in my book.


----------



## floatinglili

^^ I actually enjoyed LVP and her sh*tstirring this season. It was the best kind - low key, humourous, pretty friendly overall and direct to the person involved. For example, at her 'diamonds and rose' party as she pushed Erica on the swing: 'are you wearing any panties Erica?' I thought this was hilarious. Here is a woman who has watched Erica and her posse rip one of her closer friends apart over pantygate this season, after coming after Lisa herself in previous season. Erica deserved that little tease and it was so much more 'above the line' than a lot of the crud that gets thrown on the show.
I appreciate Lisa's intelligence and restraint.


----------



## Creativelyswank

"I've been like this my whole life."
Perhaps Rinna needs to learn the terms self realization and personal growth. Stagnation is uglier than that dated hair.


----------



## susieserb

Creativelyswank said:


> "I've been like this my whole life."
> Perhaps Rinna needs to learn the terms self realization and personal growth. Stagnation is uglier than that dated hair.


Not a favorable excuse.  Nobody is asking LR's to change her inane characteristics (which I actually enjoy),  yet she is accountable for how she executes her words and attitude..BOTH are a decision that needs to be exercised.  Sadly LR's downfall (and can be for anybody).


----------



## snow0160

Can I ask something off topic? What do you guys think of LVP's massive diamond ring? Are loud rings aspirational or gaudy?  Sorry if this topic has already been mentioned but maybe a different group of ladies would have a different set of opinions.


----------



## Allisonfaye

chaneljewel said:


> I sometimes wish that she wouldn't wear her hair in that doo doo ball bun and let it hang naturally.



She is so much prettier with her hair down. 

I still like Eileen. Maybe she isn't as exciting but she just seems the most real.


----------



## snow0160

lucywife said:


> What is *it*?
> Dorit talks a lot, yes, we all do. Not a crime in my book.



I think the fact she admitted to marrying tom for money and some of her style is intentionally out there makes it extremely refreshing. Dorit by contrast is guilty of the same thing and gloat about it...oh I have three nannies, look at my tacky ugly overpriced convertible, oh I'll jump off the boat for a birkin. Then she plays coy and does the don't hate me because I have so much money. Erika by contrast keeps it real: here is what I have, who I am, some of you will hate me but I am not going to play coy.


----------



## imgg

^^ keeping it real by being real fake.


----------



## lucywife

snow0160 said:


> I think the fact she admitted to marrying tom for money


 I don't remember her admitting marrying for money, she never said these words. She said he gave her a lot and she is grateful, good enough for me. I couldn't care less whether she married for money or not, really, I don't think in these terms and find it very distasteful to discuss.
I don't like how Erika acts and it has nothing to do with money or who her husband is, her Mae West routine is what annoys me. She pretends just like everyone else on the show, except LVP maybe. I guess I just don't like vulgar women however "real" they think they are. 
Same goes to Rinna and her "realness", she's just a mean bottom feeder.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Erika, Eileen and Lisa R were uber annoying this season and gave off a high school mean girl group type of vibe. They are the type of chicks that think "keeping it real" disguises their nasty and calculating ways. I'm just glad I don't have to see Rinna and that wig until next season.


----------



## floatinglili

I think it is only natural to have opinions about other people's marriages, especially with such a stark age difference it is natural that Erica is talked about. But even if the relationship started unconventionally, with Erika serving drinks, it is and has been genuine marriage and relationship. It pains me to say that in a way  lol because I hate the idea of very much older wealthy men with much much younger women. it seems so ... undignified for all concerned. But 'if no children or animals were harmed' what business is it of mine? 
I don't dislike Erica. She is a compelling character. But I think she's likely to step over anything or anyone to get her way. Some people might find that admirable. But I find that a little scary and hard to relate to.


----------



## floatinglili

^^ re LVPs ring, I like the woman so I'll let her get away with anything. I know she loves jewellery and enjoys it as a preferred luxury splurge. I think we need a photo as I'm not sure I've seen the ring in question.


----------



## imgg

floatinglili said:


> ^^ re LVPs ring, I like the woman so I'll let her get away with anything. I know she loves jewellery and enjoys it as a preferred luxury splurge. I think we need a photo as I'm not sure I've seen the ring in question.


It's huge!  I would love to know how many carats.  I agree, Lisa can get away with just about anything.
I really love her new house.  It's so much less gaudy than her previous one.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

#TeamEileenErikaRinna


----------



## lucywife

imgg said:


> I would love to know how many carats.


 20 Carat ( I googled it)


----------



## Ceeyahd

bagnshoofetish said:


> #TeamEileenErikaRinna



I had an emoji for you, and it will not post. Anyways... Booos and Hisses


----------



## TaylorEsq

lucywife said:


> 20 Carat ( I googled it)



Has anyone noticed that Kyle upgraded her e-ring?  It looks very similar to LVP's but smaller.


----------



## snow0160

TaylorEsq said:


> Has anyone noticed that Kyle upgraded her e-ring?  It looks very similar to LVP's but smaller.



Ha I thought the same thing


----------



## snow0160

From the comments here I assume most of you are socially conservative. Maybe I am wrong


----------



## horse17

I don't think Kyle changed her ring...to me it always looked similar to lvp ring.... although she did look like she was wearing a yellow diamond the other night


----------



## imgg

Wish we had a thumbs down button.


----------



## baghagg

lucywife said:


> I don't remember her admitting marrying for money, she never said these words. She said he gave her a lot and she is grateful, good enough for me. I couldn't care less whether she married for money or not, really, I don't think in these terms and find it very distasteful to discuss.
> I don't like how Erika acts and it has nothing to do with money or who her husband is, her Mae West routine is what annoys me. She pretends just like everyone else on the show, except LVP maybe. I guess I just don't like vulgar women however "real" they think they are.
> Same goes to Rinna and her "realness", she's just a mean bottom feeder.


Well said 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## GoGlam

floatinglili said:


> ^^ I actually enjoyed LVP and her sh*tstirring this season. It was the best kind - low key, humourous, pretty friendly overall and direct to the person involved. For example, at her 'diamonds and rose' party as she pushed Erica on the swing: 'are you wearing any panties Erica?' I thought this was hilarious. Here is a woman who has watched Erica and her posse rip one of her closer friends apart over pantygate this season, after coming after Lisa herself in previous season. Erica deserved that little tease and it was so much more 'above the line' than a lot of the crud that gets thrown on the show.
> I appreciate Lisa's intelligence and restraint.



Yes!!!!


----------



## snow0160

I think it is fine and more interesting to have different opinions and to see why it is different. It is perfectly ok to disagree


----------



## floatinglili

Do you mean socially conservative or politically conservative or even sexually conservative? I'm not sure you can judge that from blog posts, especially blog posts about reality tv characters.


----------



## floatinglili

20 carats? Holy crap. This I have to see. After the kadashian disaster I hope we are not putting her at risk discussing her personal effects like this.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

imgg said:


> Wish we had a thumbs down button.



Me too.


----------



## snow0160

floatinglili said:


> Do you mean socially conservative or politically conservative or even sexually conservative? I'm not sure you can judge that from blog posts, especially blog posts about reality tv characters.



Socially conservative includes sexual conservatism and I don't think that has anything to do with politics. I think what Erika represent stirs a lot of insecurities with the concept of female promiscuity and is clearly outside of normal social convention that some women find deeply uncomfortable with perhaps because it is threatening to their way of life. I think that is why Dorit singled her out from the beginning. I will take vulgar any day over snide.


----------



## rockhollow

I wish we could see a picture of Vanderpump's ring, sadly I don't remember seeing it on the show.
Vanderpump has so beautiful jewelry -she always decked out in lots of gems.
She wears a long diamond necklace that always gets me drooling.


----------



## snow0160




----------



## floatinglili

^^ hm I think you are wondering into dangerous territory there. At base, a sexually 'conservative' position (which may in itself be viewed as a judgemental framing) is one in which the biological realities of sex are given greater consideration. Almost all of us would be pregnant within at most a single year of natural sexual activity so it could be argued that nature is, in itself, sexually 'conservative'. 
Regarding Erika, it is she herself that is advertising a flavour. No one made her wear a See You Next Tuesday necklace. No one has forced her to refer competitively to the other women on the show as 'whores'. Live by judgyness, due by judgyness I say lol. It is amusing to watch the 'panties' in a bunch.


----------



## floatinglili

I do not find Dorit snide, or particularly passive aggressive either to be honest.


----------



## Tivo

snow0160 said:


> Socially conservative includes sexual conservatism and I don't think that has anything to do with politics. I think what Erika represent stirs a lot of insecurities with the concept of female promiscuity and is clearly outside of normal social convention that some women find deeply uncomfortable with perhaps because it is threatening to their way of life. I think that is why Dorit singled her out from the beginning. I will take vulgar any day over snide.


You're overthinking this. Erika has become unlikable...at least for me. I used to enjoy her, now I don't. She's mean, obnoxious and a self righteous hypocrite. I do enjoy some of her songs ( I downloaded XXXpensive) but I don't like her personality. It's that simple.


----------



## snow0160

floatinglili said:


> ^^ hm I think you are wondering into dangerous territory there. At base, a sexually 'conservative' position (which may in itself be viewed as a judgemental framing) is one in which the biological realities of sex are given greater consideration. Almost all of us would be pregnant within at most a single year of natural sexual activity so it could be argued that nature is, in itself, sexually 'conservative'.


In the Second Sex, your argument on biology is what de Beauvoir says is the patriarchal attitude that keeps women subjugated.  There is a tiny branch of the feminist movement that makes the argument about biology. I think there really are different kinds of feminism but what I mean by sexually conservative is exactly like the way it sounds. Erika can put it out there but the viewer always has the liberty to judge it however they want.  The comment is a reflection of the commenter's values rather than the subject there who is Erika.  You don't have to agree to this but it seems quite obvious. I am not singling out Dorit as snide, I find the whole right side to play coy too many times for my taste.  I think this was the issue Adrienne Maloof had with LVP in season one.  LVP, in my opinion, is Regina George and I think Dorit/Kyle are her minions and completely  Amanda Seyfried's character.    Perhaps you see it the other way around with Erika.  Actually up to this point Adrienne Maloof is has been my favorite.  A close second is probably Eileen.


----------



## floatinglili

But which is the authentic Erika? She is not promiscuous. She is a sexually conservative woman who married very well.


----------



## snow0160

Tivo said:


> You're overthinking this. Erika has become unlikable...at least for me. I used to enjoy her, now I don't. She's mean, obnoxious and a self righteous hypocrite. I do enjoy some of her songs ( I downloaded XXXpensive) but I don't like her personality. It's that simple.


lol probably am over thinking this.  You know what is funny is that the one thing I truly dislike about Erika is her songs.  She has a very nasal voice and her music sounds unrefined.


----------



## snow0160

floatinglili said:


> But which is the authentic Erika? She is not promiscuous. She is a sexually conservative woman who married very well.


Erika Jayne man.  That is the authentic Erika.  I think all of us have to keep our inner child locked up inside.  I've been to so many board meetings where I just want to jump off the cliff but have the play my part.  Some of the ideas during these meetings cause me to roll my eyes off my head but IMO some things should never be said.   Let's face it, most of us have a Girade side and be it with our families, work, children, or social function of any kind. If life was like Erika Jayne, it would be like internet forums all the time but there are boundaries and rules.  I don't find it hypocritical for her to have that divide because most of us do but very few of us admit it.


----------



## floatinglili

It is definitely true that modern life can box us in. Corporate life is painful. I threw it all away myself and literally ran away to the forest! I had a wonderful few years but then I needed to rejoin the world - so what did I do? Marry and live happily with the 'love of my life'! Sexual 'conservatism' is something of an answer to the challenges of living authentically, if one is lucky enough to find a friend to run alongside.  I guess that is why it is so popular. Even for Erika haha.


----------



## horse17




----------



## floatinglili

^^ Lol are you upset about Erika, Lisa's diamond, dorit, or my running away to the forest?


----------



## horse17

floatinglili said:


> ^^ Lol are you upset about Erika, Lisa's diamond, dorit, or my running away to the forest?


Lol!..


----------



## snow0160

What do guys watch next? I actually really enjoyed imposters but that is also over. I watch southern charm every now and then. Patricia altschul is fun to watch but very snobby. She is like LVP. Who still subscribes to the social register? I think she is a century behind. Lol [emoji13]


----------



## floatinglili

I hate everything but reality tv as scripted stuff is gratuitiously pervy, or I find it lectures me on 'social issues' or some such. 
I did enjoy Narcos and the Columbian series into the same period of history, on Netflix. Generally though I don't watch too much tv


----------



## snow0160

floatinglili said:


> ^^ Lol are you upset about Erika, Lisa's diamond, dorit, or my running away to the forest?



definitely you running to the forest. lol but I'd steal LVP's ring first:


----------



## floatinglili

^^ hah horse. Now you've got me paranoid!


----------



## snow0160

Narcos was fantastic. I really like Sense8 but no one else seems to like it after I recommend it.  I also liked master of none.  

I have a Pomeranian with alopecia and I tote him around and people quote how he is like Giggy all the time. My husband is there sometimes and he feels super embarrassed that he knows what they are talking about lol. I think he wishes he didn't have this on in the background while we ate dinner Tuesday nights. It is all good we all watch reality shows we are ashamed of. It is like saying woman don't enjoy porn which is clearly not true. Jane Fonda's Netflix show Grace and Frankie is an awesome show that reminds me that all women including old people can be very sexual.


----------



## caitlin1214

When 50 Shades of Grey came out it was a huge thing. It was called Mommy Porn. (The book series was a huge thing for another reason - it's essentially abuse - and I'm not talking about the physical stuff - disguised as a romance, but that's a whole other issue.)

Erotica/bawdy writing has been around forever. The Miller's Tale from The Canterbury Tales is about a carpenter, his wife and two clerks who want to sleep with his wife. The carpenter rents out a room in his house for one of the clerks. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Miller's_Tale 

The Marquis de Sade was jailed for what he wrote. He's literally the man who invented sadism. 

Marie Antoinette had a copy of Les LIasions Dangereuses in her personal collection. 

The Story of O came out in 1954 and it was about female submission. (And better written than 50 Shades!) 

The big thing was that women were openly reading and talking about books like that. Before then, people bought those types of writings but nobody talked about it. They were pretty much sold in plain brown wrappers.


----------



## snow0160

caitlin1214 said:


> When 50 Shades of Grey came out it was a huge thing. It was called Mommy Porn. (The book series was a huge thing for another reason - it's essentially abuse - and I'm not talking about the physical stuff - disguised as a romance, but that's a whole other issue.)
> 
> Erotica/bawdy writing has been around forever. The Miller's Tale from The Canterbury Tales is about a carpenter, his wife and two clerks who want to sleep with his wife. The carpenter rents out a room in his house for one of the clerks.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Miller's_Tale
> 
> The Marquis de Sade was jailed for what he wrote. He's literally the man who invented sadism.
> 
> Marie Antoinette had a copy of Les LIasions Dangereuses in her personal collection.
> 
> The Story of O came out in 1954 and it was about female submission. (And better written than 50 Shades!)
> 
> The big thing was that women were openly reading and talking about books like that. Before then, people bought those types of writings but nobody talked about it. They were pretty much sold in plain brown wrappers.



Lol plain brown wrappers like we are buying alcohol from the liquor store


----------



## Allisonfaye

Erika can post all the naked pictures of herself that she wants but IMO, she is being hypocritical.


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> Erika can post all the naked pictures of herself that she wants but IMO, she is being hypocritical.


And desperate for attention.


----------



## snow0160

The stickers makes it is no more revealing than a bikini at the beach. I have no idea why you guys find this so risqué. If you look at the Instagram post she even said most of you cant wait to tear me down. Her whole act is for attention because she is a reality star/ entertainer.  That is what they do.  Here is the full  post, note the caption. This is probably a message to the haters after dancing with the stars bit


----------



## snow0160

How is this Erika's photo more revealing from Dorit's? The only difference is the message it sends which clearly indicate Erika is pissed when she posted it. 

How many times have you seen woman tear each other down for indecencies? How many times have a woman criticized a man for revealing too much? You know what would happen if Erika was a man? The guys would laugh about it and not make a big deal.  Chastity is a patriarchal construct.


----------



## imgg

I think you post just for a reaction.  Most people in the world recognize that posting nude is not even close to wearing a bikini at the beach.  But you already know that.


----------



## floatinglili

Haha but how many men would wear a see you next Tuesday necklace and post photos of themselves with star stickers on them? How many would have a three-man glam squad hired full time? The argument is a circuitious loop. A woman truly comfortable with her body, her life and her nudity could have just as easily laughed the whole silly'pantygate' thing off. Instead she suddenly came over like a real pearl clutcher. 
Who cares ultimately? I'm not sure even Erika does to be honest. It was a good opportunity to go for the high ground on tv.


----------



## snow0160

imgg said:


> I think you post just for a reaction.  Most people in the world recognize that posting nude is not even close to wearing a bikini at the beach.  But you already know that.



Why singling me out to posting for a reaction because you clearly don't? Most people's opinion in this world used to condone slavery or homophobia.  Just because the opinion of the majority and whatever  social convention of the time does not make it right. But you already knew that. This is the kind of snideness I don't appreciate.


----------



## snow0160

floatinglili said:


> Haha but how many men would wear a see you next Tuesday necklace and post photos of themselves with star stickers on them?How many would have a three-man glam squad hired full time? The argument is a circuitious loop. A woman truly comfortable with her body, her life and her nudity could have just as easily laughed the whole silly'pantygate' thing off. Instead she suddenly came over like a real pearl clutcher.
> Who cares ultimately? I'm not sure even Erika does to be honest. It was a good opportunity to go for the high ground on tv.



Lol hello tinder or any non moderated classified. But that is socially ok because women don't make the rules. Hm....Are you telling me that Michael Jackson or David Bowie did not have a glamsuad? To Erika the whole point of being on the show is part of her Erika Jayne act. I think that is why she wore such questionable pieces during the commentary. 

Finally, why do I care so much about pantygate? I see this problem all too frequently and esp in the corporate world where women are so catty at tearing each other down like the glass ceiling isn't enough.  The type of women who participate in this kind of behavior are exactly girls like Dorit who could have easily said "no PK don't be a perv" and instead chose to embarrass Erika by giving her underwear. Back peddle all you want at the reunion but actions speaks louder than words. 

Men have a deep sense of fraternity that I find lacking amongst women. I see this amongst my employees. Women are quick to criticize each other rather than their male counterparts. The men invite each other out to the bar after work for drinks and leave the women out.  Haha too bad the boss invites the ladies. I think the anonymity of the internet allows our true feelings be expressed unchecked so even if you disagree with me just think about it before criticizing another woman.


----------



## floatinglili

^^ yes I do see men as generally more mature. I joke with my husband that men are prepared to subsume their individual egos to 'build the bridges'... literally. 
 But Erika is not interested in slapping on a hard hat and become one of many taking orders to build a bridge. She wants to be that special butterfly. And I think that's key to the problem with women - we all want to be 'that special butterfly'.


----------



## snow0160

floatinglili said:


> ^^ yes I do see men as generally more mature. I joke with my husband that men are prepared to subsume their individual egos to 'build the bridges'... literally.
> But Erika is not interested in slapping on a hard hat and become one of many taking orders to build a bridge. She wants to be that special butterfly. And I think that's key to the problem with women - we all want to be 'that special butterfly'.



I definitely think men are more egotistical than women but they are less worried about playing coy and jump directly to being full on aggressive. I don't think they are more mature but are less prone to throwing snide comments at each other because they don't have the same kind of social pressures. I think wanting to be special is not exclusive to woman. I get invited to these pretentious charity functions and I can tell you that people all show up to gloat about themselves under the pretense of "a good cause".  Most of these people with overinflated egos are middle aged men. I see fewer women purchasing loud 6 figure cars and bragging about their oversized homes.  It is always the men upgrading their wives to version 2.0 who is usually a younger and dumber version of the first wife. I don't think maturity leads to those actions but the fact is there are more men in the position of power to build those bridges. Erika making an example out of Dorit was refreshing.


----------



## blkbarbie310

floatinglili said:


> . A woman truly comfortable with her body, her life and her nudity could have just as easily laughed the whole silly 'pantygate' thing off. Instead she suddenly came over like a real pearl clutcher.



THIS!!!! Yes!!! This is exactly why there is a disconnect about her overreaction.  It's not her first time at the rodeo of being judged - so why all of the hysterics?!


----------



## blkbarbie310

Why are we comparing a nude photo to someone wearing a bikini AT THE BEACH?! 
If you don't mind being butt ***ed naked in front of your glam squad, camera crew, and the viewers...why are you saying someone tried to humiliate you by discussing, at home as husband and wife, that said husband got a peek at your PLP when you wore NO knickers with a short dress and announced it!?!?!
Like, seriously?


----------



## blkbarbie310

snow0160 said:


> Why singling me out to posting for a reaction because you clearly don't? Most people's opinion in this world used to condone slavery or homophobia.  Just because the opinion of the majority and whatever  social convention of the time does not make it right. But you already knew that. This is the kind of snideness I don't appreciate.



Can you let me know the connection of your bringing up slavery and homophobia in a thread of opinions of posters regarding the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills' cast?


----------



## imgg

OMG, the ignore button is so awesome!


----------



## floatinglili

blkbarbie310 said:


> THIS!!!! Yes!!! This is exactly why there is a disconnect about her overreaction.  It's not her first time at the rodeo of being judged - so why all of the hysterics?!


Everybody on the planet gets judged. It's not an 'Erika' thing. And Erika does plenty of judging too, it has to said. You would think she would refrain from judging if she's an expert in how horrible it is to be judged.
But no, she's perfectly happy to wade on in the murky lake of judginess, any ol time. Whenever she's not complaining bitterly about being judged, that is. Remember in first season when she called all the women 'old'? I hate hearing a woman insult other women as 'old', it seems so nasty and petty. And opportunistically sexist!!
Ack my mind hurts. I suspect this entire topic is too juvenile for a woman of my age. Or any age.  Haha

ETA: sorry if you got an alert by my quoting you


----------



## blkbarbie310

snow0160 said:


> Erika making an example out of Dorit was refreshing.



How did she make an example out of her exactly?  
So let me understand because when you tell people to "tone it down" and "think twice before criticizing another woman"... It sounds like you are suggesting that if you think a woman committed an offense towards you, you should raise her one, and not be accountable for your passive aggressive behavior towards her.


----------



## snow0160

blkbarbie310 said:


> Why are we comparing a nude photo to someone wearing a bikini AT THE BEACH?!
> If you don't mind being butt ***ed naked in front of your glam squad, camera crew, and the viewers...why are you saying someone tried to humiliate you by discussing, at home as husband and wife, that said husband got a peek at your PLP when you wore NO knickers with a short dress and announced it!?!?!
> Like, seriously?



That is dorit at the beach and the comparison was to show Erikas "nude" photo was not more revealing.  Who cares about her instagram post? Why make such a big deal? 


During the pantygate episode Erika announced it because LVP goaded her on. The problem here is about intent. LVP's intentions are clearly to use Dorit to make Erika look bad so the viewers would turn on Erika.  People really do fall for LVP's manipulations and that includes the viewers. I don't know whether to admire or hate her because she is brilliant and evil.

I think there are people here with a different caliber of comments and clearly some aren't capable of it. I am accountable for what I say but who expect anyone to lay down and take it. It takes a specific kind of attitude that one have toward each other to tear each other down and we all know what kind of women that is.   So tired of these women enforcing hypocritical social conventions on others. These type of girls can only attract one kind of friend. Good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## LemonDrop

So I'm sitting right next to Lisa R and Harry at the airport. Only recognized her because she is wearing sunglasses and trench coat inside. She's pretty much on her phone. I heard her laugh and say "Eileen" and "Bravo" and start typing away. But they aren't talking. It's fun being paparazzi but they are pretty boring. I'm more excited to post here. I'm a creeper today.


----------



## LemonDrop

Haha. I better get outta here. Maybe she is on tPF.


----------



## Allisonfaye

LemonDrop said:


> So I'm sitting right next to Lisa R and Harry at the airport. Only recognized her because she is wearing sunglasses and trench coat inside. She's pretty much on her phone. I heard her laugh and say "Eileen" and "Bravo" and start typing away. But they aren't talking. It's fun being paparazzi but they are pretty boring. I'm more excited to post here. I'm a creeper today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682041


LAX?


----------



## Sassys

LemonDrop said:


> So I'm sitting right next to Lisa R and Harry at the airport. Only recognized her because she is wearing sunglasses and trench coat inside. She's pretty much on her phone. I heard her laugh and say "Eileen" and "Bravo" and start typing away. But they aren't talking. It's fun being paparazzi but they are pretty boring. I'm more excited to post here. I'm a creeper today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682041



Surprised they are not in the lounge.


----------



## nastasja

blkbarbie310 said:


> If you don't mind being butt ***ed naked in front of your glam squad, camera crew, and the viewers...



i had to re-read this a couple times to realize the stars said a s s and not the F word lol.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Surprised they are not in the lounge.


Why go in the lounge when you can down a xanax smoothie


----------



## guccimamma

not gonna lie, if there was a place selling xanax smoothies....i'd stand in line for it.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I don't care how many nude photos someone may take that does not make it acceptable for someone to humiliate you. Should she have got over it 15 episodes ago when she said she was over it? Absolutely, but this continued justification of bad behavior based on assumptions, excused by testosterone, and coupled with victim blaming is pretty disgusting.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Creativelyswank said:


> I don't care how many nude photos someone may take that does not make it acceptable for someone to humiliate you. Should she have got over it 15 episodes ago when she said she was over it? Absolutely, but this continued justification of bad behavior based on assumptions, excused by testosterone, and coupled with victim blaming is pretty disgusting.



I agree. When and where Erika displays herself, intentionally, is open to opine on. The accidental view shouldn't have been played out the way it was. It was overplayed for sure. I hope everyone moves on.


----------



## bisousx

guccimamma said:


> not gonna lie, if there was a place selling xanax smoothies....i'd stand in line for it.


----------



## Ceeyahd

LemonDrop said:


> So I'm sitting right next to Lisa R and Harry at the airport. Only recognized her because she is wearing sunglasses and trench coat inside. She's pretty much on her phone. I heard her laugh and say "Eileen" and "Bravo" and start typing away. But they aren't talking. It's fun being paparazzi but they are pretty boring. I'm more excited to post here. I'm a creeper today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682041



OMG... I would have been beside myself, given how I think she's annoying AF. Probably would have called out her name with a huge smile & waiving, and said see you next Tuesday! In my head at least, wouldn't want to make a huge @ss of myself.


----------



## LemonDrop

SFO. They were headed to Burbank. I haven't kept up with Housewives. But, when I said that she said "Bravo" I didn't make it clear. She wasn't saying Bravo like the network, she was saying it like, "Damn Straight!"  I don't know if she was talking about Eileen from the show, but she was very excited and showing Harry something on her phone. I am curious , because I have never thought that those shows were real or that they would even be talking about any of it outside of the show. Oh well. My excitement for the day. 



Allisonfaye said:


> LAX?


----------



## LemonDrop

I seriously think she wanted attention. She walked by me  with a full length trench coat and belt cinched at waist. She had on dark sunglasses. She looked like she was dressed in a Halloween costume as a 1950s private investigator. It drew more attention to her than needed. Then when she was leaving that little area she stood up and walked into the walkway, stopped and began slathering lipgloss on in a very big animated way. She could have easily put some lipstick on while sitting at the table. 



Sassys said:


> Surprised they are not in the lounge.


----------



## guccimamma

LemonDrop said:


> I seriously think she wanted attention. She walked by me  with a full length trench coat and belt cinched at waist. She had on dark sunglasses. She looked like she was dressed in a Halloween costume as a 1950s private investigator. It drew more attention to her than needed. Then when she was leaving that little area she stood up and walked into the walkway, stopped and began slathering lipgloss on in a very big animated way. She could have easily put some lipstick on while sitting at the table.



wow,  she was probably hoping for someone to ask for a selfie with her.


----------



## Love Of My Life

guccimamma said:


> wow,  she was probably hoping for someone to ask for a selfie with her.



LOL


----------



## zooba

Regarding nudity- in college I posed as an artist model periodically when they needed my body type. After a bit you truly forget about being nude. So I can understand about being comfortable nude.

It truly was an insanely boring season and I truly hope that Kim and Eden are not back.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

There is a difference between posing nude and having control over what people see as opposed to someone gawking at your private parts when the intention is not for them to be seen.  It's about context, ladies.  
It reminds me of the insane argument that women who dress provocatively are asking to be raped.


----------



## swags

I say wear underwear if you don't want to flash people. If undies aren't an option keep the legs closed. And don't announce that you are underwearless. 
Not saying its cool for someone to stare but people can be rude.


----------



## imgg

bagnshoofetish said:


> There is a difference between posing nude and having control over what people see as opposed to someone gawking at your private parts when the intention is not for them to be seen.  It's about context, ladies.
> It reminds me of the insane argument that women who dress provocatively are asking to be raped.


There is a difference between gawking and rape. No women asks or deserves to be raped period.  However, women need to use their smarts and  realize when you dress provocatively men are going to stare.  If you don't like the attention than think twice about slipping in a shirt that is two sizes too small. You can't complain about people looking at your privates when you announce it to the world you're going commando. It's just common sense.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

imgg said:


> There is a difference between gawking and rape. No women asks or deserves to be raped period.  However, women need to use their smarts and  realize when you dress provocatively men are going to stare.  If you don't like the attention than think twice about slipping in a shirt that is two sizes too small. You can't complain about people looking at your privates when you announce it to the world you're going commando. It's just common sense.



In this day and age announcing that you are going commando is not an invitation to check and see.  Just common sense.
JMHO

ETA gawking is a violation regardless of the severity of the act (i.e.; rape)


----------



## imgg

bagnshoofetish said:


> In this day and age announcing that you are going commando is not an invitation to check and see.  Just common sense.
> JMHO
> 
> ETA gawking is a violation regardless of the severity of the act (i.e.; rape)


I think that is a silly way of thinking.  You can only control your own behavior.  Women will never be able to control the fact that men like looking at women. If you're going to wear tight, revealing clothes just admit you (not you specifically) like the attention and move on.

We usually agree on things bags, but I guess not this topic.  Still love most your posts.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

imgg said:


> I think that is a silly way of thinking.  You can only control your own behavior.  Women will never be able to control the fact that men like looking at women. If you're going to wear tight, revealing clothes just admit you (not you specifically) like the attention and move on.
> 
> We usually agree on things bags, but I guess not this topic.  Still love most your posts.



It's okay.  It's not the end of the world.  LOL
((hugs))


----------



## imgg

bagnshoofetish said:


> It's okay.  It's not the end of the world.  LOL
> ((hugs))


No it's not! lol!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

imgg said:


> No it's not! lol!



[emoji126]


----------



## floatinglili

I totally agree that nudity per se is not necessarily 'provocative' or arousing. Erika is not a proponent of any 'nature' lifestyle though. She uses her body as an (implied) sexual sell to promote herself.
I am not saying she should expect to be gawked at. I believe PJ when he said he 'caught a glimpse and looked away'. I do not think he 'gawked'.
An accidental glimpse is not the same as a sexual assault. Discussing or even joking about a glimpse is not the same as full blown 'slut shaming' (which is something seen time and again from the women on these RH shows).
I honestly think dorit expected a laugh, a gentle tease and even to bond with Erika over the panty presentation. Erika always presents herself as someone incredibly relaxed about showing her body. In fact, she likes to position herself as taking a stance against all the prudes and haters out there. A warmer, more collaborative, less brittle Erika may well have formed a friendship with dorit ovet the panty presentation. Instead, Erika fought for control of the narrative and turned into a hectoring bully.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

floatinglili said:


> I totally agree that nudity per se is not necessarily 'provocative' or arousing. Erika is not a proponent of any 'nature' lifestyle though. She uses her body as an (implied) sexual sell to promote herself.
> I am not saying she should expect to be gawked at. I believe PJ when he said he 'caught a glimpse and looked away'. I do not think he 'gawked'.
> An accidental glimpse is not the same as a sexual assault. Discussing or even joking about a glimpse is not the same as full blown 'slut shaming' (which is something seen time and again from the women on these RH shows).
> I honestly think dorit expected a laugh, a gentle tease and even to bond with Erika over the panty presentation. Erika always presents herself as someone incredibly relaxed about showing her body. In fact, she likes to position herself as taking a stance against all the prudes and haters out there. A warmer, more collaborative, less brittle Erika may well have formed a friendship with dorit ovet the panty presentation. Instead, Erika fought for control of the narrative and turned into a hectoring bully.



I see what you are saying but I really listened hard when Erika said she is two people; the stage act "temptress" who is hyper sexual and the more reserved Erika who tones it way down offstage.  Makes me wonder if she was ever molested like thousands of other women who tend to lead double lives.  Strippers who have been molested as children often say they feel more empowered and in control of their sexuality when they are performing.  I hope it's not the case but it wouldn't surprise me.  Her trust issues compound that suspicion for me too.


----------



## floatinglili

^^ thought provoking post! I'm sure we both hope your interesting comments are not the case in Erika's history. 
But in any case it is no small thing to be publicly embarrassed in such a way (I am thinking about both camps when I say this). 
Here's hoping they can come up with a more interesting story line next season. 
Mind you pantygate has achieved the goal surely - it certainly got us talking!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

floatinglili said:


> ^^ thought provoking post! I'm sure we both hope your interesting comments are not the case in Erika's history.
> But in any case it is no small thing to be publicly embarrassed in such a way (I am thinking about both camps when I say this).
> Here's hoping they can come up with a more interesting story line next season.
> Mind you pantygate has achieved the goal surely - it certainly got us talking!!



Yeah I can't believe the entire season was about someone's underwear.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bagnshoofetish said:


> I see what you are saying but I really listened hard when Erika said she is two people; the stage act "temptress" who is hyper sexual and the more reserved Erika who tones it way down offstage.  Makes me wonder if she was ever molested like thousands of other women who tend to lead double lives.  Strippers who have been molested as children often say they feel more empowered and in control of their sexuality when they are performing.  I hope it's not the case but it wouldn't surprise me.  Her trust issues compound that suspicion for me too.



I know she says she's two people - Erika Jayne on stage and more reserved when she's off stage but which is she when she is filming RH?  I mean  she generally dresses fairly provocatively when shes on BH - is she only 'conservative' when she's Mrs. Girardi?  As far as I'm concerned, I've only seen one - Erika Jane.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

CanuckBagLover said:


> I know she says she's two people - Erika Jayne on stage and more reserved when she's off stage but which is she when she is filming RH?  I mean  she generally dresses fairly provocatively when shes on BH - is she only 'conservative' when she's Mrs. Girardi?  As far as I'm concerned, I've only seen one - Erika Jane.



Right.  I do like her.  I find her troubled though and not as tough and together as she'd like people to believe.  I see a little bit of me in her sometimes believe it or not.  Maybe that's why I give her a break.  Then the LVP in me comes out who gravitates towards wounded people and wants to help them.  (But inevitably the Rinna in me comes out with my big unfiltered mouth! LOL)
Anyway I do wonder how Erika's husband reconciles her unconventional persona with his professional image.  I think people leave him alone about it because he is such a high powered lawyer.  If he were just some up and coming dude he would be ridiculed.

ETA I do believe when filming she is more Erika Jayne.  She is an actress after all.  They all are except for Dorit and Ms. Sassoon.


----------



## Wamgurl

bagnshoofetish said:


> Yeah I can't believe the entire season was about someone's underwear.



Or, lack thereof...


----------



## Sassys

LemonDrop said:


> I seriously think she wanted attention. She walked by me  with a full length trench coat and belt cinched at waist. She had on dark sunglasses. She looked like she was dressed in a Halloween costume as a 1950s private investigator. It drew more attention to her than needed. Then when she was leaving that little area she stood up and walked into the walkway, stopped and began slathering lipgloss on in a very big animated way. She could have easily put some lipstick on while sitting at the table.



Well her lips are huge and it must take a lot of effort to put stuff on them


----------



## Sassys

Nothing wrong with being nude; but to tell people you have no panties on and to make a fuss for weeks when someone sees your vagina is so stupid. And to have the nerve to ask them to apologize to your man is nuts.

I would have laughed my ass off if she said that to me and my man.



zooba said:


> Regarding nudity- in college I posed as an artist model periodically when they needed my body type. After a bit you truly forget about being nude. So I can understand about being comfortable nude.
> 
> It truly was an insanely boring season and I truly hope that Kim and Eden are not back.


----------



## purseinsanity

bagnshoofetish said:


> Yeah I can't believe the entire season was about someone's underwear.


LOL!!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I agree that people who dress provocatively want to be looked at. While I don't think if you dress a certain way you deserve to be raped, I do think you should use some common sense. For example, almost nightly on the news here in Chicago, a woman is walking home alone at 3 am and gets assaulted. Do I think she deserves it? Nope. Do I think she could have made a better choice? Yep. It's the same with drinking. It's not the woman's fault she is raped when she drinks but it's just better not to put yourself in that situation in the first place. That's what I will teach my daughters. 

I have a friend that, in spite of the fact that people are breaking into cars stealing purses all the time around here, leaves her purse in her car all the time. She had it stolen once and her husband gets really mad at her because she STILL leaves her purse in the car.  I don't say she deserves to get her purse stolen, but it she does, I am not too surprised.


----------



## susieserb

Allisonfaye said:


> I agree that people who dress provocatively want to be looked at. While I don't think if you dress a certain way you deserve to be raped, I do think you should use some common sense. For example, almost nightly on the news here in Chicago, a woman is walking home alone at 3 am and gets assaulted. Do I think she deserves it? Nope. Do I think she could have made a better choice? Yep. It's the same with drinking. It's not the woman's fault she is raped when she drinks but it's just better not to put yourself in that situation in the first place. That's what I will teach my daughters.
> 
> I have a friend that, in spite of the fact that people are breaking into cars stealing purses all the time around here, leaves her purse in her car all the time. She had it stolen once and her husband gets really mad at her because she STILL leaves her purse in the car.  I don't say she deserves to get her purse stolen, but it she does, I am not too surprised.


Amen...life is full of choices right..Some smart and others not so smart.  It's acting on the smart ones that appears to be the challenge.


----------



## Sassys

Daytime Emmy's


----------



## pjhm

Getting ridiculed with panty gate, melting down after Eileen's comments in Hong Kong, getting booted off DWTS early, Erika is on a downhill projectile. I see this next season as her last.


----------



## caitlin1214

Everybody likes controlling their own sexuality and obviously it's uncomfortable when you can't control it anymore. Erika lost control of that situation when she announced she wasn't wearing any underwear. (Once she said that, the train went careening off the tracks.)

PK shouldn't have been joking about the view and Dorit shouldn't have taken it as far as she did. But that's the thing with a careening train: you have no idea where it goes after it leaves the tracks.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> Daytime Emmy's
> View attachment 3684526


She actually looks quite nice in this picture.  Very understated for her - a good look.


----------



## Allisonfaye

caitlin1214 said:


> Everybody likes controlling their own sexuality and obviously it's uncomfortable when you can't control it anymore. Erika lost control of that situation when she announced she wasn't wearing any underwear. (Once she said that, the train went careening off the tracks.)
> 
> PK shouldn't have been joking about the view and Dorit shouldn't have taken it as far as she did. But that's the thing with a careening train: you have no idea where it goes after it leaves the tracks.



I don't think a there's a man on earth who wouldn't have joked about it. I guess he thought since Erika announced it, she was ok with the whole thing.


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> She actually looks quite nice in this picture.  Very understated for her - a good look.


Think she was trying for the Marilyn Monroe look.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Daytime Emmy's
> View attachment 3684526


That looks like a Madam Tussaud's.


----------



## guccimamma

when did everyone stop wearing underwear? i'm so old. 

when lenny kravitz fell out of his pants, i clicked on it. i don't think he gave a sh*t.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> when did everyone stop wearing underwear? i'm so old.
> 
> when lenny kravitz fell out of his pants, i clicked on it. i don't think he gave a sh*t.



LOL. because he knows it is what it is. It's a body part, we all have them. No big deal.


----------



## purseinsanity

guccimamma said:


> when did everyone stop wearing underwear? i'm so old.
> 
> when lenny kravitz fell out of his pants, i clicked on it. i don't think he gave a sh*t.


LOL!


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> Think she was trying for the Marilyn Monroe look.


I thought she looked like Morgan Fairchild, for some reason.


----------



## Sassys

9021-0UT! Eden Sassoon says she 'feels free' as she announces she's leaving The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-Housewives-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz4g4Xz3CnD 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Longchamp

No surprise there with Eden.  Now if she could grab a hook and pull Kim off the stage with her.


----------



## Graw

I think she should have returned for another season to be better understood.


----------



## TC1

She really didn't seem like much of a cast member anyhow. More like a "friend" of the wives, like Camille.


----------



## Allisonfaye

She was 'not a good fit' as they say when anyone gets fired.


----------



## chowlover2

Did anyone watch Second Wives Club? Shiva, Mohammed's finance is on the show. I watched but was not impressed. More arguing about nothing.


----------



## baghagg

chowlover2 said:


> Did anyone watch Second Wives Club? Shiva, Mohammed's finance is on the show. I watched but was not impressed. More arguing about nothing.


I saw it,  really just watched it to get more glimpses of Mohammed Hadid's properties. .


----------



## chowlover2

baghagg said:


> I saw it,  really just watched it to get more glimpses of Mohammed Hadid's properties. .


I did as well!


----------



## simone72

baghagg said:


> I saw it,  really just watched it to get more glimpses of Mohammed Hadid's properties. .





chowlover2 said:


> Did anyone watch Second Wives Club? Shiva, Mohammed's finance is on the show. I watched but was not impressed. More arguing about nothing.





baghagg said:


> I saw it,  really just watched it to get more glimpses of Mohammed Hadid's properties. .


Ugh show was painful to watch I mean a whole hour? The only impressive one is Shiva there would be no show without her since most of the other "wives " do not live in glitz and glamour as they are portraying the show. I like Shawna but totally cringed she is married to Lorenzo Lamas and he's in a financial slump. Didn't see much of a storyline either except for not being invited to the wedding and that's going to drag on Bravo style


----------



## simone72

Sassys said:


> 9021-0UT! Eden Sassoon says she 'feels free' as she announces she's leaving The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-Housewives-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz4g4Xz3CnD
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


Bye Eden !!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm going to give Second Wives another chance, because I'm not sure how I feel about it yet, but I do know I miss WAGs and would rather watch that.


----------



## bagsforme

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm going to give Second Wives another chance, because I'm not sure how I feel about it yet, but I do know I miss WAGs and would rather watch that.



yea, not sure I like it yet.  Katie looks familiar.  Was she on another reality show or on bev hills housewives for a brief moment?  

The whole season is going to be about who's invited to wedding, when will Shevia be getting married.  Same ol stuff.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

simone72 said:


> Ugh show was painful to watch I mean a whole hour? The only impressive one is Shiva there would be no show without her since most of the other "wives " do not live in glitz and glamour as they are portraying the show. I like Shawna but totally cringed she is married to Lorenzo Lamas and he's in a financial slump. Didn't see much of a storyline either except for not being invited to the wedding and that's going to drag on Bravo style



I gave that show a whirl and what a yawner it was.

I cringed every time Shiva would say "our" house.  It's Muhammad's house and not even actually his I believe.  He has been trying to unload that monstrosity for years.  I truly believe that's why he agrees to do these shows because it is an opportunity to showcase that behemoth for free.

ETA:  He is leasing that home from the people who purchased it last time and is trying to sell it for them for 85 million while living in it.  Don't you just love the way the show pretends it's all his?
And here's an interesting article about that home they showed him building.  Dude might be doing some time (or community service [emoji23])

https://la.curbed.com/2017/5/2/15507218/mohamed-hadid-bel-air-mansion-code-violations-deal


----------



## Jayne1

bagnshoofetish said:


> I cringed every time Shiva would say "our" house.  It's Muhammad's house and not even actually his I believe.  He has been trying to unload that monstrosity for years.  I truly believe that's why he agrees to do these shows because it is an opportunity to showcase that behemoth for free.
> 
> ETA:  He is leasing that home from the people who purchased it last time and is trying to sell it for them for 85 million while living in it.  Don't you just love the way the show pretends it's all his?
> And here's an interesting article about that home they showed him building.  Dude might be doing some time (or community service [emoji23])
> 
> https://la.curbed.com/2017/5/2/15507218/mohamed-hadid-bel-air-mansion-code-violations-deal


The guy is in massive debt but still lives well.  Everything about him is smoke and mirrors.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Jayne1 said:


> The guy is in massive debt but still lives well.  Everything about him is smoke and mirrors.



And hideous McMansions.

Not to mention, if they marry she is acquiring that debt.  What a ditz.


----------



## simone72

Yes Shiva acts like she owns half of everything already but she walks on eggshells with him doesn't want to ruffle his feathers I agree he's prob agreed to do the show for publicity


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> Did anyone watch Second Wives Club? Shiva, Mohammed's finance is on the show. I watched but was not impressed. More arguing about nothing.


I missed it.  When is it on?


----------



## Longchamp

Shiva could do so much better.  I hope she finds a rich young stud and never looks back.
I un followed him on instagram after all the slobbering about his children and Hadid eyewear.
He's going to fold soon like a cheap suit.


----------



## AECornell

I always wonder why Shiva didn't get on Housewives. I'm sure Lisa tried to get her on.


----------



## Longchamp

She was asked to be on RHOBH but declined.


----------



## purseinsanity

Longchamp said:


> She was asked to be on RHOBH but declined.


Really?  She held out for this show?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

purseinsanity said:


> Really?  She held out for this show?



[emoji23]


----------



## lelgin

Lisa V is going to be the grand marshal at the Long Beach Pride Parade next weekend.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> She was asked to be on RHOBH but declined.





purseinsanity said:


> Really?  She held out for this show?



or Mohammed declined for her


----------



## Longchamp

Yes Mohammed didn't want her on it.


----------



## cafecreme15

bagnshoofetish said:


> I gave that show a whirl and what a yawner it was.
> 
> I cringed every time Shiva would say "our" house.  It's Muhammad's house and not even actually his I believe.  He has been trying to unload that monstrosity for years.  I truly believe that's why he agrees to do these shows because it is an opportunity to showcase that behemoth for free.
> 
> ETA:  He is leasing that home from the people who purchased it last time and is trying to sell it for them for 85 million while living in it.  Don't you just love the way the show pretends it's all his?
> And here's an interesting article about that home they showed him building.  Dude might be doing some time (or community service [emoji23])
> 
> https://la.curbed.com/2017/5/2/15507218/mohamed-hadid-bel-air-mansion-code-violations-deal



Very interesting to learn this. I had no idea!


----------



## sydgirl

Longchamp said:


> Yes Mohammed didn't want her on it.


Wonder why he didn't want her on it but yet she's now on the other one?


----------



## purseinsanity

sydgirl said:


> Wonder why he didn't want her on it but yet she's now on the other one?


Maybe he needs exposure again.


----------



## sydgirl

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe he needs exposure again.


Maybe...especially after his latest legal issues! I really wonder if him and Shiva will marry... he doesn't give the impression he is keen... anyway, back to topic [emoji4]


----------



## bagnshoofetish

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe he needs exposure again.



It's got to be that.  They keep showcasing that gigantic gaudy house.  It's looking like the real estate channel peppered with dumbass problems like who isn't getting invited to that chicks wedding.


----------



## jiffer

I looks like David Foster has moved on from Yolanda. Of course to another younger women.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...katharine-mcphee-sparking-romance-rumors.html


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jiffer said:


> I looks like David Foster has moved on from Yolanda. Of course to another younger women.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...katharine-mcphee-sparking-romance-rumors.html


Ugh - the age difference is just downright creepy.  I vaguely remember Katherine McPhee from American Idol - some how not surprised she's hooked up with him - probably hoping she'll help her singing career.


----------



## jiffer

I am wondering if she has been focusing on her singing career since she started working on the tv show Scorpion.


----------



## susieserb

bagnshoofetish said:


> I gave that show a whirl and what a yawner it was.
> 
> I cringed every time Shiva would say "our" house.  It's Muhammad's house and not even actually his I believe.  He has been trying to unload that monstrosity for years.  I truly believe that's why he agrees to do these shows because it is an opportunity to showcase that behemoth for free.
> 
> ETA:  He is leasing that home from the people who purchased it last time and is trying to sell it for them for 85 million while living in it.  Don't you just love the way the show pretends it's all his?
> And here's an interesting article about that home they showed him building.  Dude might be doing some time (or community service [emoji23])
> 
> https://la.curbed.com/2017/5/2/15507218/mohamed-hadid-bel-air-mansion-code-violations-deal


ALL OF THIS!!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

“By the end of the date, Katharine sat on David’s side of the table and cuddled him with a blanket,” added the source.
Eww.


----------



## chowlover2

Creativelyswank said:


> “By the end of the date, Katharine sat on David’s side of the table and cuddled him with a blanket,” added the source.
> Eww.


+1!


----------



## imgg

Looks like Lisa V's efforts to save dog lives may be paying off...

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...ivists-say/ar-BBBgt0O?li=BBnbcA1&ocid=UE07DHP


----------



## chowlover2

imgg said:


> Looks like Lisa V's efforts to save dog lives may be paying off...
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/china’s-dog-meat-festival-may-have-to-cancel-the-dog-activists-say/ar-BBBgt0O?li=BBnbcA1&ocid=UE07DHP


That's wonderful news! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Tropigal3

CanuckBagLover said:


> Ugh - the age difference is just downright creepy.  I vaguely remember Katherine McPhee from American Idol - some how not surprised she's hooked up with him - probably hoping she'll help her singing career.


Seems like she's attracted to older men, he ex is 52 so technically he could be her father and David Foster could be her Grandpa.  Yuck.


----------



## Sassys

PICTURED: Yolanda Hadid sells luxury LA condo complete with outdoor pool and wine cellar for $5 MILLION as she swaps Beverly Hills for New York to be nearer supermodel daughters Bella and Gigi

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-s-LA-home-sold-5-million.html#ixzz4hXTodDRm 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Longchamp

Those pix of Yoyo's LA condo look so much more attractive than it appeared on TV.
I'm not fond of it, but on TV came off so drab and depressing.
Ah the shade that reality TV does in so many ways.


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> Looks like Lisa V's efforts to save dog lives may be paying off...
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/china’s-dog-meat-festival-may-have-to-cancel-the-dog-activists-say/ar-BBBgt0O?li=BBnbcA1&ocid=UE07DHP



Oh wow.
This is great news! Had such a crappy week, this brightens my day up a bit to hear this.


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> Those pix of Yoyo's LA condo look so much more attractive than it appeared on TV.
> I'm not fond of it, but on TV came off so drab and depressing.
> Ah the shade that reality TV does in so many ways.



I think you are talking about the apartment she was at when she was sick. That was a different apartment that David owned. They only showed this apartment for a few minutes when she moved in and Erika came over to help her unpack.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> I think you are talking about the apartment she was at when she was sick. That was a different apartment that David owned. They only showed this apartment for a few minutes when she moved in and Erika came over to help her unpack.


You are right.  David's apartment looked like it could make you sick.


----------



## imgg

bisousx said:


> Oh wow.
> This is great news! Had such a crappy week, this brightens my day up a bit to hear this.


I know!  I made the mistake of looking at a picture on what they do to these dogs.  It's worse than I could ever imagine.  Just shameful and barbaric.  Good for Lisa and everyone involved!


----------



## Graw

It is hard not to feel sorry for Yolanda reading this.  She cherished her "love."  I hope she continued her fight for her health and finds another love who loves her unconditionally.  





jiffer said:


> I looks like David Foster has moved on from Yolanda. Of course to another younger women.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...katharine-mcphee-sparking-romance-rumors.html





CanuckBagLover said:


> Ugh - the age difference is just downright creepy.  I vaguely remember Katherine McPhee from American Idol - some how not surprised she's hooked up with him - probably hoping she'll help her singing career.





chowlover2 said:


> +1!


----------



## lelgin

Lisa at the pride parade today. Ken was driving.


----------



## RueMonge

^^^ how fun!


----------



## Sassys

Yes!! Now take Rinna with you

*Eileen Davidson Exits 'Real Housewives of Beverly Hills'
http://toofab.com/2017/07/07/eileen-davidson-exits-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/*


----------



## Sassys

Erika video taped them filming in Vegas and Camille was there, along with Adrienne


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Yes!! Now take Rinna with you
> 
> *Eileen Davidson Exits 'Real Housewives of Beverly Hills'
> http://toofab.com/2017/07/07/eileen-davidson-exits-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/*


Thank God!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Erika's hat....


----------



## chowlover2

Erika looks like a dominatrix in that pic!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Erika looks a mess


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Sassys said:


> Erika video taped them filming in Vegas and Camille was there, along with Adrienne
> 
> View attachment 3756690


Dorit has crazy eyes


----------



## Bagisa

Are Dorit and Rinna wearing the same shoes?


----------



## kemilia

Bagisa said:


> Are Dorit and Rinna wearing the same shoes?


Looks like it to me.


----------



## Prufrock613

I have mixed feeling to see that Eileen is leaving.  It's not that I didn't like her, but every conversation she had with people turned into a therapy session.  Her blind hold to Rinna also made me cringe.  She always seemed to be in the middle of something messy, that had nothing to do with her.

All in all I really wish it would've been Rinna, but they'll have to drag her off the set.  She has to keep pimping her "model" daughters.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Prufrock613 said:


> I have mixed feeling to see that Eileen is leaving.  It's not that I didn't like her, but every conversation she had with people turned into a therapy session.  Her blind hold to Rinna also made me cringe.  She always seemed to be in the middle of something messy, that had nothing to do with her.
> 
> All in all I really wish it would've been Rinna, but they'll have to drag her off the set.  She has to keep pimping her "model" daughters.


I think as a person I really like Eileen, just not as a reality star. She was too invested in justice and things being fair that she became a dog with a bone. The only way I can see her really being friends with Rinna is if she knows this is all fictional drama, otherwise it just boggles the mind. I'm so over Rinna.

Have I ever mentioned a friend went to acting classes with Harry Hamlin way way back in the day and said he had the absolute worst body odor. I have never found him attractive due to that tidbit.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Allisonfaye

Creativelyswank said:


> I think as a person I really like Eileen, just not as a reality star. She was too invested in justice and things being fair that she became a dog with a bone. The only way I can see her really being friends with Rinna is if she knows this is all fictional drama, otherwise it just boggles the mind. I'm so over Rinna.
> 
> Have I ever mentioned a friend went to acting classes with Harry Hamlin way way back in the day and said he had the absolute worst body odor. I have never found him attractive due to that tidbit.


 
Haha. I also know someone who was married to someone who went to acting school with HH. She said he was as dumb as a head of cabbage. lol


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3764555


Yeesh! Whatever made Erika's "work" look so good in the past is not present in this pic.


----------



## Sassys

She's writing a tell-all! Erika Jayne, 46, will talk catfights on RHOBH, marriage to Tom Girardi, 78, and early years as a dancer in NYC in her book Pretty Mess

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...talks-new-book-Pretty-Mess.html#ixzz4nCmoEOBJ 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> She's writing a tell-all! Erika Jayne, 46, will talk catfights on RHOBH, marriage to Tom Girardi, 78, and early years as a dancer in NYC in her book Pretty Mess
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...talks-new-book-Pretty-Mess.html#ixzz4nCmoEOBJ
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


I'll pass


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> Erika video taped them filming in Vegas and Camille was there, along with Adrienne
> 
> View attachment 3756690


Camille looks good!  (From what I can see of her!)


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'll pass


 me too. Hopefully someone here will read it and just give us any juicy tidbits.


----------



## Tivo

I may be in the minority, but I liked Camille on the show. She's loaded and just the right kind of crazy. Great T.V.


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> I may be in the minority, but I liked Camille on the show. She's loaded and just the right kind of crazy. Great T.V.


Plus she has beautiful homes and great style!


----------



## imgg

Tivo said:


> I may be in the minority, but I liked Camille on the show. She's loaded and just the right kind of crazy. Great T.V.


Camille ruined it for me when we saw her true colors season 1.  She is loaded, because she married a very stupid man without a prenup.  She is not my favorite, but can tolerate her more than just about anyone on HW of OC.


----------



## Sassys

imgg said:


> Camille ruined it for me when we saw her true colors season 1.  She is loaded, because she married a very stupid man without a prenup.  She is not my favorite, but can tolerate her more than just about anyone on HW of OC.



Like they say, "when a person shows you who they are your first meeting; believe it"


----------



## imgg

Sassys said:


> Like they say, "when a person shows you who they are your first meeting; believe it"


Exactly!  No matter how much money they spend on a PR agent to clean up their image!


----------



## bisousx

I know a few women who married well and were as snotty as Camille was in Season 1.

Then, when the whole community found out their husbands were having scandalous affairs, these women humbled themselves real quick 

...that being said, I'd love if the "old" Camille came back. Makes for way better TV.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisousx said:


> I know a few women who married well and were as snotty as Camille was in Season 1.
> 
> Then, when the whole community found out their husbands were having scandalous affairs, these women humbled themselves real quick
> 
> ...that being said, I'd love if the "old" Camille came back. Makes for way better TV.




I thought Camille was very snotty too in season 1 but I get the impression the divorce/affair and I thought she had cancer too has humbled her somewhat - or she's just better at PR. I'd love to have her back - even if she is more humble - I bet she can still give it and she has great clothes and homes.  Rather have her than Erika.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-hadid-sentencing-20170720-story.html

Update on Hadid's legal issues over his mansion - I know that Yolanda is no longer on the show, still thought this would be of interest, though.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Yolanda posted a picture of herself on Instagram and she looks like she had a facelift.


----------



## rockhollow

The thing is, if Camille came back, we'd never see the Camille of season 1.
She took  quite a bashing from the first season, and I doubt she's show that side of her again.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Yes!! Now take Rinna with you
> 
> *Eileen Davidson Exits 'Real Housewives of Beverly Hills'
> http://toofab.com/2017/07/07/eileen-davidson-exits-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/*


Now seeing this - Amen!!! And yes PLEASE take Rinna with you.. They're both annoying and draining to watch...


----------



## bisbee

Allisonfaye said:


> Yolanda posted a picture of herself on Instagram and she looks like she had a facelift.


She had something done to her teeth or jaw.  Something about the last step in her healing...having had all of her silver amalgam fillings replaced.


----------



## pjhm

CanuckBagLover
Thank you for posting that article about Hadid. Interesting read.....


----------



## paper_flowers

tweegy said:


> Now seeing this - Amen!!! And yes PLEASE take Rinna with you.. They're both annoying and draining to watch...


Rinna will NEVER leave the show on her own accord  I think she's desperate for the fame, and she's quoted saying she'd do "anything for a buck." Bravo needs to throw her out like the trash she is


----------



## tweegy

paper_flowers said:


> Rinna will NEVER leave the show on her own accord  I think she's desperate for the fame, and she's quoted saying she'd do "anything for a buck." Bravo needs to throw her out like the trash she is


Truth, they will have to drag Rinna kicking and screaming off that show. Least we don't have the other bland bird Eileen to deal with. Small graces. 

I sometimes cannot stand Erika to. She seems to forget her sense of humor sometimes and takes things WAAAAY too seriously.


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> Her face isn't the only thing that's been contoured by a professional lately.





paper_flowers said:


> Rinna will NEVER leave the show on her own accord  I think she's desperate for the fame, and she's quoted saying she'd do "anything for a buck." Bravo needs to throw her out like the trash she is





tweegy said:


> Truth, they will have to drag Rinna kicking and screaming off that show. Least we don't have the other bland bird Eileen to deal with. Small graces.
> 
> I sometimes cannot stand Erika to. She seems to forget her sense of humor sometimes and takes things WAAAAY too seriously.



I HATE RINNA, she's a thirsty biotch. I do enjoy seeing her in the hot seat, that's it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Allegedly treated Lyme disease with frog venom (side eye).  It's an interesting read.  This really stood out:

The Housewives weren't the only critics. David was calling it quits on his fourth marriage and when he came by the apartment to pick up some clothes told her: *'Your sick card is up'.*

He had moved on and out to a hotel in Beverly Hills. He didn't feel there was anything more to discuss.

He did say something to her that she won’t repeat - and won’t forget. She received an official separation notice from his lawyer



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-illness-kids-exes-memoir.html#ixzz4nwq6Y5Az 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Allegedly treated Lyme disease with frog venom (side eye).  It's an interesting read.  This really stood out:
> 
> The Housewives weren't the only critics. David was calling it quits on his fourth marriage and when he came by the apartment to pick up some clothes told her: *'Your sick card is up'.*
> 
> He had moved on and out to a hotel in Beverly Hills. He didn't feel there was anything more to discuss.
> 
> He did say something to her that she won’t repeat - and won’t forget. She received an official separation notice from his lawyer
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-illness-kids-exes-memoir.html#ixzz4nwq6Y5Az
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Karma is a bish David...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Karma is a bish David...


Karma has hop skipped and jumped over David.
I bet it was draining living with Yo with all her so called illnesses, treatments and such...


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> Karma has hop skipped and jumped over David.
> I bet it was draining living with Yo with all her so called illnesses, treatments and such...


I also find it odd that Yolanda is miraculously better, after David left her.  I have a hard time believing anything that comes out of Yolanda's mouth.


----------



## Sassys

*Dog rescuer says Lisa Vanderpump stiffed her out of $32K*
http://pagesix.com/2017/07/25/dog-rescuer-says-lisa-vanderpump-stiffed-her-out-of-32k/


----------



## Sassys

Give me a break... #firstworldproblems

*This is what it takes to become Erika Jayne*
Becoming Erika Jayne takes more than one turn in the makeup chair.

Speaking with The Cut, “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star Erika Girardi revealed the rigorous process behind her pop star persona’s look.

“Listen, this is a lifestyle. I don’t recommend it to anyone, it’s just what I do and it’s a lot,” the 46-year-old stunner explained. “It’s a lot of upkeep. It’s a lot of time. It’s a lot of money.”
Though Girardi’s platinum blond locks bring the heat, perfecting her extensions can be an all-day ordeal.

“I highlight, process, Brazilian, install … I sit down for a whole day once every eight weeks and take all my extensions out and redo them. It’s a lot. You wanna look good? S–t costs money and takes time. It just does,” she said.

Perhaps Girardi will expose more beauty secrets in her upcoming memoir, “Pretty Mess,” due out next year.
http://pagesix.com/2017/07/26/this-is-what-it-takes-to-become-erika-jayne/


----------



## cafecreme15

Sassys said:


> Give me a break... #firstworldproblems
> 
> *This is what it takes to become Erika Jayne*
> Becoming Erika Jayne takes more than one turn in the makeup chair.
> 
> Speaking with The Cut, “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star Erika Girardi revealed the rigorous process behind her pop star persona’s look.
> 
> “Listen, this is a lifestyle. I don’t recommend it to anyone, it’s just what I do and it’s a lot,” the 46-year-old stunner explained. “It’s a lot of upkeep. It’s a lot of time. It’s a lot of money.”
> Though Girardi’s platinum blond locks bring the heat, perfecting her extensions can be an all-day ordeal.
> 
> “I highlight, process, Brazilian, install … I sit down for a whole day once every eight weeks and take all my extensions out and redo them. It’s a lot. You wanna look good? S–t costs money and takes time. It just does,” she said.
> 
> Perhaps Girardi will expose more beauty secrets in her upcoming memoir, “Pretty Mess,” due out next year.
> http://pagesix.com/2017/07/26/this-is-what-it-takes-to-become-erika-jayne/



Poor Erika Jayne...her life sounds so hard [emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> Give me a break... #firstworldproblems
> 
> *This is what it takes to become Erika Jayne*
> Becoming Erika Jayne takes more than one turn in the makeup chair.
> 
> Speaking with The Cut, “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star Erika Girardi revealed the rigorous process behind her pop star persona’s look.
> 
> “Listen, this is a lifestyle. I don’t recommend it to anyone, it’s just what I do and it’s a lot,” the 46-year-old stunner explained. “It’s a lot of upkeep. It’s a lot of time. It’s a lot of money.”
> Though Girardi’s platinum blond locks bring the heat, perfecting her extensions can be an all-day ordeal.
> 
> “I highlight, process, Brazilian, install … I sit down for a whole day once every eight weeks and take all my extensions out and redo them. It’s a lot. You wanna look good? S–t costs money and takes time. It just does,” she said.
> 
> Perhaps Girardi will expose more beauty secrets in her upcoming memoir, “Pretty Mess,” due out next year.
> http://pagesix.com/2017/07/26/this-is-what-it-takes-to-become-erika-jayne/


----------



## luckylove

Sassys said:


> Give me a break... #firstworldproblems
> 
> *This is what it takes to become Erika Jayne*
> Becoming Erika Jayne takes more than one turn in the makeup chair.
> 
> Speaking with The Cut, “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star Erika Girardi revealed the rigorous process behind her pop star persona’s look.
> 
> “Listen, this is a lifestyle. I don’t recommend it to anyone, it’s just what I do and it’s a lot,” the 46-year-old stunner explained. “It’s a lot of upkeep. It’s a lot of time. It’s a lot of money.”
> Though Girardi’s platinum blond locks bring the heat, perfecting her extensions can be an all-day ordeal.
> 
> “I highlight, process, Brazilian, install … I sit down for a whole day once every eight weeks and take all my extensions out and redo them. It’s a lot. You wanna look good? S–t costs money and takes time. It just does,” she said.
> 
> 
> Perhaps Girardi will expose more beauty secrets in her upcoming memoir, “Pretty Mess,” due out next year.
> http://pagesix.com/2017/07/26/this-is-what-it-takes-to-become-erika-jayne/



Give me a break! She is a woman playing dress up everyday of her life and she loves it.  She would still take a year and a day to get ready, still be high maintenance even without her "alter ego." Just my two cents...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> *Dog rescuer says Lisa Vanderpump stiffed her out of $32K*
> http://pagesix.com/2017/07/25/dog-rescuer-says-lisa-vanderpump-stiffed-her-out-of-32k/


Interesting, sounds like two sides, though I'm leaning towards Lisa and Ken.  A "memo" isn't a contract - maybe a statement of intent at best.  And I can understand how Lisa and Ken could be concerned about the tax exempt status being revoked - given their high profile they really can't afford to be associated with any charity that has any whiff of impropriety.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## blkbarbie310

Dorit.
Those boobs.
Those upper and lower lashes.
Just sigh.


----------



## luckylove

blkbarbie310 said:


> Dorit.
> Those boobs.
> Those upper and lower lashes.
> Just sigh.



Those boobs have their own zip code!! Did she recently go bigger?? I don't remember them being quite so large...


----------



## imgg

That hairstyle does nothing for her either.  Did she have eye surgery?  She looks so off.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

luckylove said:


> Those boobs have their own zip code!! Did she recently go bigger?? I don't remember them being quite so large...


That was my first thought too - did she get her boobs done or is it they are mashed into that dress?


----------



## Prufrock613

Sassys said:


>


This is the only time I will ever say it- but PK looks better than his wife

The boobs are crazy and she looks like she stole Ramona's crazy eyes


----------



## imgg

Sassys said:


>



Dorrit looks like she had a facelift and eyelift and possible browlift.  Just looked at some pictures of her online and her face is definitely tighter above.  The folds in her laugh lines were more profound and natural before.  Hopefully it settles and looks good later.


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-hadid-sentencing-20170720-story.html
> 
> Update on Hadid's legal issues over his mansion - I know that Yolanda is no longer on the show, still thought this would be of interest, though.


Interesting. The guy is all smoke and mirrors. He should be in jail and then forced to live within his means.


imgg said:


> That hairstyle does nothing for her either.  Did she have eye surgery?  She looks so off.


Every single time a HW ends her first season and sees herself on TV, they run out and get more procedures/extensions/veneers than they need.  It seems to have happened to Dorit. But I thought she was perfect.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Jayne1 said:


> Interesting. The guy is all smoke and mirrors. He should be in jail and then forced to live within his means..



That "house" is an eyesore.


----------



## sydgirl

Prufrock613 said:


> This is the only time I will ever say it- but PK looks better than his wife
> 
> The boobs are crazy and she looks like she stole Ramona's crazy eyes


[emoji23] Ramona's crazy eyes lol


----------



## Allisonfaye

Agree. I thought Dorit was one of the prettiest ones. Now she looks like a mannequin.


----------



## luckylove

Allisonfaye said:


> Agree. I thought Dorit was one of the prettiest ones. Now she looks like a mannequin.



Another walking advertisement for "less is more" when dealing with plastic surgery....


----------



## lulilu

Those boobs!  those eyes and face!  She looks horrendous.


----------



## zooba

Are Teddi Mellencamp and Denise Richards on this upcoming season?


----------



## tweegy

Oh I hope NOT it would be another renna!


----------



## Sassys

zooba said:


> Are Teddi Mellencamp and Denise Richards on this upcoming season?



John's daughter will be the new girl on the show.


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


>


WOW .. looks like she went all out re: PS .. but who the heck did she go to, someone who got their degree from Sears Roebuck?!?!   I can't tell you how many of these 'types' I see out here, and it's just really sad.  Look, I understand wanting a 'touch up' here & there, but my god .. be subtle about it!  Sheesh ..


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> John's daughter will be the new girl on the show.


Who is she???  I hope they do not have Eden Sasson; she was horrible!


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> Who is she???  I hope they do not have Eden Sasson; she was horrible!



lol she's John Mullencamp's daughter.


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> lol she's John Mullencamp's daughter.


Got that, but .. what 'value' is she going to add to the show?


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> Got that, but .. what 'value' is she going to add to the show?



No clue. Vanderpump said in an interview she joined the show. Not sure if she is friend like Eden. She also said Camille is back , also did not say if it was full time or not.


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> No clue. Vanderpump said in an interview she joined the show. Not sure if she is friend like Eden. She also said Camille is back , also did not say if it was full time or not.


Oh NO!!!  Can't stand Camille ..


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> Oh NO!!!  Can't stand Camille ..



Amen to that. It seems all the franchise are running out of story lines and are bringing back everyone I can't stand
ATL - Nene and Kim
BH - Camille
any day now, NYC will announce Jill is coming back.


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> Amen to that. It seems all the franchise are running out of story lines and are bringing back everyone I can't stand
> ATL - Nene and Kim
> BH - Camille
> any day now, NYC will announce Jill is coming back.


You know what *Sassys* .. yup, you're right .. UGGH!  May just need to start reading again!


----------



## tweegy

[emoji22] I- I kinda like Camille ... she got a good case of humble after season one and her divorce ..


----------



## Nahreen

Sassys said:


> Amen to that. It seems all the franchise are running out of story lines and are bringing back everyone I can't stand
> ATL - Nene and Kim
> BH - Camille
> any day now, NYC will announce Jill is coming back.


I really hope they don't bring back Lynne or Tammy on OC.

How about Danielle on NJ, that would be fun to see Tre:s reaction. Her table flipping is epic and Ashley pulling Danielles hair [emoji16]


----------



## Sassys

Nahreen said:


> I really hope they don't bring back Lynne or Tammy on OC.
> 
> How about Danielle on NJ, that would be fun to see Tre:s reaction. Her table flipping is epic and Ashley pulling Danielles hair [emoji16]



I don't watch OC or NJ. Yikes to Danielle, I remember her.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Nahreen said:


> I really hope they don't bring back Lynne or Tammy on OC.
> 
> How about Danielle on NJ, that would be fun to see Tre:s reaction. Her table flipping is epic and Ashley pulling Danielles hair [emoji16]



I believe Danielle is back on NJ, and she and Tre are getting along.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Ceeyahd said:


> I believe Danielle is back on NJ, and she and Tre are getting along.


----------



## Allisonfaye

No way??!! Danielle? Ugh. Hated her. with.a.passion.


----------



## sgj99

tweegy said:


> [emoji22] I- I kinda like Camille ... she got a good case of humble after season one and her divorce ..



i've always wondered how sincere her change in personality is since after season 1 she hired a PR firm to help her salvage her reputation as the most hated housewife on any franchise.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Bethenny is supposedly back with Dennis Sheilds.
http://www.realitytea.com/2017/08/22/bethenny-frankel-back-together-dennis-shields/
Some speculation that they never really broke up, but just secretly dated so Bethenny wouldn't have to answer awkward questions on the show - which I kind of believe


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CanuckBagLover said:


> Bethenny is supposedly back with Dennis Sheilds.
> http://www.realitytea.com/2017/08/22/bethenny-frankel-back-together-dennis-shields/
> Some speculation that they never really broke up, but just secretly dated so Bethenny wouldn't have to answer awkward questions on the show - which I kind of believe


Sorry wrong thread and can't figure out how to delete this


----------



## Sassys

Kyle had an instagram story of Kris Jenner's handbag closet. It was Faye's birthday and Kris got her a Birkin.


----------



## Sassys

Insane


----------



## Longchamp

Well that looks like Lu's ex DH entire apartment space.
Looks like it pays to be besties with Michael Coste .
I need to watch TV in my closet also. 
Or maybe a security monitor.


----------



## myheartispink

You are the company you keep.. seriously it makes sense that Kyle pals around with Faye and Kris!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Kyle had an instagram story of Kris Jenner's handbag closet. It was Faye's birthday and Kris got her a Birkin.
> View attachment 3806911
> View attachment 3806912
> View attachment 3806913
> View attachment 3806914
> View attachment 3806915
> View attachment 3806916





Sassys said:


> Insane
> View attachment 3806917
> View attachment 3806918
> View attachment 3806919
> View attachment 3806920
> View attachment 3806921



I need to start watching more insta stories... [emoji22] it's all I thought kris's closet would be!! Insane!


----------



## Sassys

Faye's gift from Kris


----------



## purseinsanity

tweegy said:


> I need to start watching more insta stories... [emoji22] it's all I thought kris's closet would be!! Insane!


I dunno...maybe it's me, but Kris' daughters closets seem way more fabulous than hers.  Sure, the contents are great, but plain white everywhere and white carpeting seem to cheapen to look.  
LOL, my dime store opinion!


----------



## luckylove

purseinsanity said:


> I dunno...maybe it's me, but Kris' daughters closets seem way more fabulous than hers.  Sure, the contents are great, but plain white everywhere and white carpeting seem to cheapen to look.
> LOL, my dime store opinion!



Yes, I was thinking that the design of the closet was far simpler than I expected, though the contents are exactly as we expect after seeing so many photos of her out and about!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I know the bags are beautiful but my pet peeve is shoes on my carpet. So of course that's what I was looking at. 

Maybe that's why I only have carpet in very few places of my home and not high traffic areas. Bc all I think: that person wore those shoes in a public bathroom. Omg I have issues.


----------



## Sassys

purseinsanity said:


> I dunno...maybe it's me, but Kris' daughters closets seem way more fabulous than hers.  Sure, the contents are great, but plain white everywhere and white carpeting seem to cheapen to look.
> LOL, my dime store opinion!



That is just her handbag closet. This is her closet


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Smart of Kyle to show so much of this loot for all the would be robbers trying to get their hands on this - if they can rob Kim, they rob Kris! I am sure the robbers will thank Kyle later for this intel.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WillstarveforLV said:


> Smart of Kyle to show so much of this loot for all the would be robbers trying to get their hands on this - if they can rob Kim, they rob Kris! I am sure the robbers will thank Kyle later for this intel.


someone's closet on tPF was robbed!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

DC-Cutie said:


> someone's closet on tPF was robbed!


Oh my - really? I had not know that that! was it recent? had they posted pics of the closet? I read a couple of weeks ago, Hillary Duff got robbed while on vacation - she was posting so many pics of her vacation on social media, I guess the brazen robbers knew she would not be home and would be a good time to burglarize her house - its shocking how it is all so easy to do this with security systems which makes me think many are inside jobs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WillstarveforLV said:


> Oh my - really? I had not know that that! was it recent? had they posted pics of the closet?


it was a couple of years back.  her closet was absolutely beautiful.  filled with all the favs - Hermes, Chanel, LV, etc...  The thread may still be up...


----------



## Sassys

WillstarveforLV said:


> Smart of Kyle to show so much of this loot for all the would be robbers trying to get their hands on this - if they can rob Kim, they rob Kris! I am sure the robbers will thank Kyle later for this intel.



Kris has shown her closets lots of times. The closet is not new. Kyle didn't show anything that others haven't posted. I follow two makeup artist that have posted Kris closet before. She's on a reality show so viewers can see her entire home anyway.


----------



## Wamgurl

purseinsanity said:


> I dunno...maybe it's me, but Kris' daughters closets seem way more fabulous than hers.  Sure, the contents are great, but plain white everywhere and white carpeting seem to cheapen to look.
> LOL, my dime store opinion!



Yep, looks like my closet...minus the Birkins


----------



## Tivo

Meh, to Kris' handbags. I question their authenticity simply because it's Kris.


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> Meh, to Kris' handbags. I question their authenticity simply because it's Kris.


I agree!


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> I know the bags are beautiful but my pet peeve is shoes on my carpet. So of course that's what I was looking at.
> 
> Maybe that's why I only have carpet in very few places of my home and not high traffic areas. Bc all I think: that person wore those shoes in a public bathroom. Omg I have issues.


I have the same issues!


----------



## Allisonfaye

DC-Cutie said:


> it was a couple of years back.  her closet was absolutely beautiful.  filled with all the favs - Hermes, Chanel, LV, etc...  The thread may still be up...



I remember that but I think it was a little longer ago?


----------



## lulilu

I read somewhere that Kris gets lots of bags from a well-known reseller (forget the name) so I don't doubt they are real.  She can certainly afford it..
I also imagine that she has a huge security staff.  And lives behinds gates or at the least in a gated community that also has security.  Not to mention that there seems to be a production company and camera crew around a lot of the time.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I find that sort of display in very poor taste.  But then, the Kardashian fortune is based on poor taste.  I'd like to think they're as philanthropic as they are trashy, but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> I find that sort of display in very poor taste.  But then, the Kardashian fortune is based on poor taste.  I'd like to think they're as philanthropic as they are trashy, but I seriously doubt it.



I agree, CG.  But in their defense, it is sort of their job to make this sort of display -- filming and showing off their fabulous lifestyle is how they earn their money.  Also, I read that they are donating $500,000 to Texas victims.  I just don't know how they find the time to buy and wear this stuff.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Yes, I read that, too.  As I said, I can only hope they're as philanthropic as they are trashy.  But, 500k for four people worth the budget of some small countries doesn't impress me much.

As always, Luli, you try to see the best in people, and I usually do, too.  But, in this family, I just can't.


----------



## Sassys

* Kyle Richards Is Venturing Out of Beverly Hills

Reality television personality Kyle Richards is heading to a house that’s a bit outside of her expected locale.

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star and her husband, Mauricio Umansky, strayed from the 90210 zip code when they scooped up a sprawling home in Encino. It’s actually the Smokey Robinson Estate, named such because the music legend owned the 1.54-acre property from 1988 to 2002, but it’s been extensively renovated and expanded in the time since.

Richards and Umansky—he’s the founder and CEO of high-end real estate brokerage The Agency—paid $8.25 million for the seven-bedroom, eight-bathroom house.







*


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## lulilu

^^^wow!  Pretty fabulous!  I think the biggest luxury is living somewhere that you can have all the doors open like that.  Even my son's small apartment in HI seemed bigger because he could have the doors to the terrace open all the time.  I envy that weather.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I wondered when they would move, her current house seemed oddly small for such a large family and in light of his success with the Agency.


----------



## cafecreme15

I love that house!! Though I’m surprised they’re moving now since i think they recently spent a ton of money redoing their current house


----------



## Mrs.Z

Yes, at the end of last season they mentioned she was redoing the whole house.  It had to be a space issue bc last season she also turned her home gym into another closet.  
This new house is beautiful.  My favorite parts of the housewives is checking out their houses.


----------



## cdtracing

Wonder what the current house will sell for since she redid it.  I'd like to see pics of it too.  This house is gorgeous!!!  A perfect place for her White Party!!


----------



## Rouge H

What a lovely home, I wish them happiness and Porscha many fond memories.


----------



## cafecreme15

Not that I’d expect anything less, but i think Mauricio has really great taste in real estate. I also get the feeling he is fiscally conscious, and that’s probably partly why they waited to move until now. I believe they moved into the current home when the show was just starting, and have made sure the Agency has continued and sustained success before undertaking another move.


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous home!


----------



## tweegy

Dayum that House is noice! I agree I’m surprised they’re moving after all the work they put into the smaller house and I think they bought a beautiful vacation home also correct? 

Happy for them!


----------



## pursegrl12

that house!!!!!


----------



## ck2802

They’re back on the 19th December. Although we probably won’t see Kyles new house this coming season.


----------



## Allisonfaye

cafecreme15 said:


> Not that I’d expect anything less, but i think Mauricio has really great taste in real estate. I also get the feeling he is fiscally conscious, and that’s probably partly why they waited to move until now. I believe they moved into the current home when the show was just starting, and have made sure the Agency has continued and sustained success before undertaking another move.



Yes, I think he is making WAY more now than in the first few years. Just go look at all his listings. He gets a cut of any of those that sell.



tweegy said:


> Dayum that House is noice! I agree I’m surprised they’re moving after all the work they put into the smaller house and I think they bought a beautiful vacation home also correct?





They have a home in La Quinta. It is gorgeous. It is near Palm Springs, but a newer area.

Given when they bought the current house, I bet they will make $$ on it.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## baghagg

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3883550


Given all they have, and given their natural  beauty irl, Kyle and Lisa V. should be waaaaaay better dressed than this picture depicts


----------



## Sassys

Season 8 trailer
http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...-beverly-hills-season-8-premiere-date-trailer


----------



## Prufrock613

I can’t wait to see what Teddi Jo Mellencamp is like.


----------



## tweegy

Damn couldn’t they have put Rena on like survivor or something .... [emoji849]


----------



## GoGlam

I love LVP, flaws and all. Happy to see her for another season.


----------



## Ceeyahd

tweegy said:


> Damn couldn’t they have put Rena on like survivor or something .... [emoji849]



They need a pot stirrer.


----------



## bisousx

It looks like Bravo may have listened to us. Less drama and more traveling (Vegas, Tokyo, Berlin), more glamour, fashion, helicopters, cars.. haha.


----------



## tweegy

GoGlam said:


> I love LVP, flaws and all. Happy to see her for another season.



Me too I really like her, her and jiggy[emoji23]


----------



## Mrs.Z

baghagg said:


> Given all they have, and given their natural  beauty irl, Kyle and Lisa V. should be waaaaaay better dressed than this picture depicts



I think the long voluminous hair is aging on these women. They are all very attractive so perhaps something sleeker and more modern would highlight that.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Prufrock613 said:


> I can’t wait to see what Teddi Jo Mellencamp is like.



Agree


----------



## lulilu

Mrs.Z said:


> I think the long voluminous hair is aging on these women. They are all very attractive so perhaps something sleeker and more modern would highlight that.



yes!  especially if they are wearing extensions.


----------



## Bentley1

Mrs.Z said:


> I think the long voluminous hair is aging on these women. They are all very attractive so perhaps something sleeker and more modern would highlight that.


Agree. I mean I don't mind long hair on older women, but they just go overboard. Kyle is like all hair, Lisa's hair looks like a wig it's so thick and big and the blonde's extensions are way over the top.


----------



## beekmanhill

I was hoping the Mellencamp woman was Elaine Irwin's daughter, but she's the daughter of his first wife.  Loved Elaine Irwin in her modelling days.


----------



## horse17

baghagg said:


> Given all they have, and given their natural  beauty irl, Kyle and Lisa V. should be waaaaaay better dressed than this picture depicts


I think Kyle is the worst dressed....not just in the pic, but always...she dresses over the top and tacky,,very 80’s looking..imho


----------



## horse17

Bentley1 said:


> Agree. I mean I don't mind long hair on older women, but they just go overboard. Kyle is like all hair, Lisa's hair looks like a wig it's so thick and big and the blonde's extensions are way over the top.


ITA....I’m always surprised when I see Lisa’s hair looking so long and unhealthy...there comes a point when you need to trim and layer it...


----------



## luckylove

beekmanhill said:


> I was hoping the Mellencamp woman was Elaine Irwin's daughter, but she's the daughter of his first wife.  Loved Elaine Irwin in her modelling days.



Me too!


----------



## Tropigal3

horse17 said:


> I think Kyle is the worst dressed....not just in the pic, but always...she dresses over the top and tacky,,very 80’s looking..imho


Yes!  She tends to dress older than she needs to.  Those caftan type dresses and the one in the recent pic of them looks like it's for an older woman.


----------



## Sassys

Real housewife of Encino? Kyle Richards and Mauricio Umansky put Bel Air mansion on market for $7 million (or $50K a month rental)

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ir-mansion-market-7million.html#ixzz502aPln6E


----------



## GoGlam

I can’t put my finger on the reason why, but I wouldn’t want to live in Kyle’s Bel Air Home.  The design is all over the place, ceilings seem on the low side in some of the rooms... it’s not impressive to me at all. I hope they get their asking price though!


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> I can’t put my finger on the reason why, but I wouldn’t want to live in Kyle’s Bel Air Home.  The design is all over the place, ceilings seem on the low side in some of the rooms... it’s not impressive to me at all. I hope they get their asking price though!


I know what you mean... it is kind of a mishmash but I think it was an older home too and they renovated..that's probably why.... it's still does seem homey to me which I like


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> * Kyle Richards Is Venturing Out of Beverly Hills
> 
> Reality television personality Kyle Richards is heading to a house that’s a bit outside of her expected locale.
> 
> The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star and her husband, Mauricio Umansky, strayed from the 90210 zip code when they scooped up a sprawling home in Encino. It’s actually the Smokey Robinson Estate, named such because the music legend owned the 1.54-acre property from 1988 to 2002, but it’s been extensively renovated and expanded in the time since.
> 
> Richards and Umansky—he’s the founder and CEO of high-end real estate brokerage The Agency—paid $8.25 million for the seven-bedroom, eight-bathroom house.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3874926
> View attachment 3874927
> View attachment 3874928
> View attachment 3874929
> View attachment 3874930
> *


Well, I guess I should expect to see her at one of the grocery stores in town (I also live in Encino).  The HB and I almost went to the Estate Sale here (before the property sold); kind of sorry I didn't now .. oh well.


----------



## Tivo

GoGlam said:


> I can’t put my finger on the reason why, but I wouldn’t want to live in Kyle’s Bel Air Home.  The design is all over the place, ceilings seem on the low side in some of the rooms... it’s not impressive to me at all. I hope they get their asking price though!


It’s very cramped and not much space.


----------



## GoGlam

Tivo said:


> It’s very cramped and not much space.





horse17 said:


> I know what you mean... it is kind of a mishmash but I think it was an older home too and they renovated..that's probably why.... it's still does seem homey to me which I like



 Completely agree! I hope the new house makes it to this season!


----------



## DC-Cutie

the house looks like they gave different designers a 'one room challenge'... none of the decor flows, all the different flooring would drive me nuts!


----------



## SandyC1981

The kitchen is nice.


----------



## horse17

Tivo said:


> It’s very cramped and not much space.


It def loos that way..but I bet irl it's much bigger


----------



## RueMonge

I'll take the house.


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> the house looks like they gave different designers a 'one room challenge'... none of the decor flows, all the different flooring would drive me nuts!



Didn't Faye decorate at least some of the rooms?  I remember her talking about the dining room and maybe Kyle's closet at least.


----------



## Mrs.Z

lulilu said:


> Didn't Faye decorate at least some of the rooms?  I remember her talking about the dining room and maybe Kyle's closet at least.



I think she did the whole house.


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> Didn't Faye decorate at least some of the rooms?  I remember her talking about the dining room and maybe Kyle's closet at least.



Yes. She is also doing the new house.


----------



## horse17

Does anyone know when the new season starts?..why is it so unbelievably difficult to find this?


----------



## Mrs.Z

horse17 said:


> Does anyone know when the new season starts?..why is it so unbelievably difficult to find this?



Dec 19.   Can't wait!


----------



## horse17

Mrs.Z said:


> Dec 19.   Can't wait!


Thanks!...I know, they’re my favorite ...


----------



## Sassys

Way too much free time on her hands lol


----------



## Tivo

^^^she looks awful. The hair isn’t flattering, the outfit is way too tight.


----------



## lucywife

That plastic dress makes fart sound at the end. Classy.


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> Way too much free time on her hands lol




What are those Christmas decorations?  Two red ornaments and a piece of tinsel garland?  Strange.


----------



## Jayne1

Even less talent than I thought.


----------



## Sassys

*Real Housewives of Beverly Hills Season 8 Taglines Revealed

The ladies of Beverly Hills are back for another season of Real Housewives and the diamond-referenced taglines are also making their return.

Kyle Richards and Lisa Vanderpump are back in the eighth installment to further their status as original cast members with returning stars Lisa Rinna, Erika Girardi and Dorit Kemsley as they welcome newcomer Teddi Mellencamp Arroyave, who is the daughter of music legend John Cougar Mellencamp.

Another original Beverly Hills Housewife Camille Grammer, who starred in the show’s first two seasons, will make several cameos this season.

Ahead of the season 8 premiere, Bravo released footage of the ladies’ taglines, shared exclusively with Entertainment Tonight.

Kyle Richards: “In this town, fame and money come and go, but friends should not.”

Erika Girardi: “Some people call me cold, but that’s not ice. It’s diamonds.”

Dorit Kemsley: “I believe in an excess of everything — except moderation.”

Teddi Mellencamp Arroyave: “Having the best isn’t important to me, but being my best is.”

Lisa Rinna: “I don’t have to buy it, ‘cause I already own it.”

Lisa Vanderpump: “The queen of diamonds always has an ace up her 
*
*People.com*


----------



## horse17

Not impressed with taglines


----------



## pursegrl12

it starts tonight?!?!


----------



## 19flowers

pursegrl12 said:


> it starts tonight?!?


YES!


----------



## TC1

Whole lotta glam squads with this franchise!, Love the fashion though. Kyle is always so extra though. Every single current trend on her body at once.
Teddi seems cool. Can't say I'll miss Eileen, she was pretty dull.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Kyle is just ridiculous! The way she takes her stuff and shoves it in front of the camera, come on. We get, it you have money but as a housewife on another franchise(LuAnn) sang, "Money can't buy you class" The whole episode was Kyle and her accessories. "Oh like my blue Birkin? Here's my pink one and don't forget my Prada shoes." Ugh!


----------



## bisousx

Isn’t that why we watch the show, though? I don’t want to watch a bunch of stuffy ladies who lunch types..


----------



## horse17

Lots of OTT glam as expected...although Kyle is just OTT tacky..lol.....her style is awful imho....she is so “new money”..i hate that phrase but she fits it...still love watching Lisa V..I dont care for Dorit and her gross husband, but I do enjoy her fashion.....cant stand Rinna..shes vulgar and has anger isssues (among many other)...but she can be funny and I usually like her style....
Erica is an odd fit...a little too bizarre for my taste..with all that I still love watching Beverly Hills and all the OTT glam!


----------



## Mrs.Z

I primarily watch this show for the OTT Glam also.  The storylines are ridiculous, we already appear to be arguing about stuff that happened last season!  I think Kyle dresses too young and her pieces are poorly fit, thus why she comes off a bit tacky.  Such a big deal over a Birkin bag that she can clearly afford, I was kind of surprised.  Erica is on another planet and quickly losing touch with reality.


----------



## cafecreme15

Goodfrtune said:


> Kyle is just ridiculous! The way she takes her stuff and shoves it in front of the camera, come on. We get, it you have money but as a housewife on another franchise(LuAnn) sang, "Money can't buy you class" The whole episode was Kyle and her accessories. "Oh like my blue Birkin? Here's my pink one and don't forget my Prada shoes." Ugh!



When someone goes to her “cool shoes!” and she says “Prada!” when really a simple “thank you” would have cut it.


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> I primarily watch this show for the OTT Glam also.  The storylines are ridiculous, we already appear to be arguing about stuff that happened last season!  I think Kyle dresses too young and her pieces are poorly fit, thus why she comes off a bit tacky.  Such a big deal over a Birkin bag that she can clearly afford, I was kind of surprised.  Erica is on another planet and quickly losing touch with reality.



Her glam squad makes me physically cringe.


----------



## horse17

cafecreme15 said:


> When someone goes to her “cool shoes!” and she says “Prada!” when really a simple “thank you” would have cut it.


Hopefully that reply is just for the camera


----------



## horse17

cafecreme15 said:


> Her glam squad makes me physically cringe.


Lol... as crazy as it is to have that glamsquad they actually crack me up looks like they're having a blast


----------



## kemilia

Goodfrtune said:


> Kyle is just ridiculous! The way she takes her stuff and shoves it in front of the camera, come on. We get, it you have money but as a housewife on another franchise(LuAnn) sang, "Money can't buy you class" The whole episode was Kyle and her accessories. "Oh like my blue Birkin? Here's my pink one and don't forget my Prada shoes." Ugh!


Yep, it was like Kyle got a lot of new (expensive stuff) and had to show it all off at once. It seems to make her very happy though and that was nice to see.


----------



## kemilia

bisousx said:


> Isn’t that why we watch the show, though? I don’t want to watch a bunch of stuffy ladies who lunch types..


True, but I wait to see their homes (especially the closets) and we saw Erica's which had a lot of tacky items, which was fun. That shirt she chose for the plane wasn't doing her any favors. Her magenta lipstick was interesting ...


----------



## kemilia

horse17 said:


> Hopefully that reply is just for the camera[/QUOTE/]
> Ditto.


----------



## kemilia

It's gotta be my new TV but Kyle's style sense is all wrong for her body, which seems to be too short for those looks. Like I said, it's gotta be my TV because she didn't look that way before, though that striped number had my BF going "whoa, bad look!"


----------



## imgg

Goodfrtune said:


> Kyle is just ridiculous! The way she takes her stuff and shoves it in front of the camera, come on. We get, it you have money but as a housewife on another franchise(LuAnn) sang, "Money can't buy you class" The whole episode was Kyle and her accessories. "Oh like my blue Birkin? Here's my pink one and don't forget my Prada shoes." Ugh!


Wasn't she always like this?  I remember a long time ago, when Paris was popular Kyle was visiting Paris and something fell in the pool (not sure if it was a dog or child) and Kyle rescued whatever it was, but all she could talk about was how it ruined her Gucci boots.

I haven't watched the more recent episode yet, but last year Kyle stepped up her game.  Mauricio is doing very well and it shows.

I hate people who drop label names all the time.   Its so annoying.


----------



## acrowcounted

imgg said:


> Wasn't she always like this?  I remember a long time ago, when Paris was popular Kyle was visiting Paris and something fell in the pool (not sure if it was a dog or child) and Kyle rescued whatever it was, but all she could talk about was how it ruined her Gucci boots.
> 
> I haven't watched the more recent episode yet, but last year Kyle stepped up her game.  Mauricio is doing very well and it shows.
> 
> I hate people who drop label names all the time.   Its so annoying.


Yes she's been like this from the beginning of the show. Name dropping and terrible fashion sense for her body. She needs a glam squad of her own.

I found it interesting that the women with a glad sqaud (Dorit and Erica) didn't look any better than the rest of the girls who had presumably got themselves ready without help.


----------



## imgg

x


----------



## imgg

acrowcounted said:


> Yes she's been like this from the beginning of the show. Name dropping and terrible fashion sense for her body. She needs a glam squad of her own.
> 
> *I found it interesting that the women with a glad sqaud (Dorit and Erica) didn't look any better than the rest of the girls who had presumably got themselves ready without help.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> .



I think the glam squad is more for their ego.


----------



## pjhm

Geez I thought this episode last night was boring, didn’t watch entire thing and flipped the channel. Am I the only one?


----------



## bisousx

acrowcounted said:


> Yes she's been like this from the beginning of the show. Name dropping and terrible fashion sense for her body. She needs a glam squad of her own.
> 
> I found it interesting that the women with a glad sqaud (Dorit and Erica) didn't look any better than the rest of the girls who had presumably got themselves ready without help.



I must respectfully disagree, as I find Erica and Dorit to be the best looking ones on the show.

Lisa V and Kyle use makeup and hair people, they just don’t talk about it.


----------



## luckylove

Caught only a few minutes of the show... long enough to hear Erika say to her glam squad, 
"Don't give me a polite lip.. you know, no simple nice colored lip that no one is gonna wanna kiss or Put Anything In it..."  


so was she being Erika Girardi or Erika Jane then? I don't think she even knows... 

When you put yourself out there and over sexualize your own image constantly... even when not performing, you kind of lose the right to act surprised when people see you in a sexualized manner.


----------



## horse17

cafecreme15 said:


> When someone goes to her* “cool shoes!” and she says “Prada*!” when really a simple “thank you” would have cut it.


I actually thought they were ugly and looked ridiculous on her


----------



## CanuckBagLover

luckylove said:


> Caught only a few minutes of the show... long enough to hear Erika say to her glam squad,
> "Don't give me a polite lip.. you know, no simple nice colored lip that no one is gonna wanna kiss or Put Anything In it..."
> 
> 
> so was she being Erika Girardi or Erika Jane then? I don't think she even knows...
> 
> When you put yourself out there and over sexualize your own image constantly... even when not performing, you kind of lose the right to act surprised when people see you in a sexualized manner.



Didn't think Erika could get any cruder but she did - and in the first episode. So over her.

I thought it hilarious that Lisa V referred to Erika's catch phrase as "scratch the puss".  

Dorit irritates me but she makes for good TV.

Verdict still out for me on the new one (John Cougar Mellenkamp's daughter).

It was nice to see Camille.  I might be in the minority here but I would like to see her come back full time.

Lisa R was so completely over the top with her vitamin injections and giving them to her teen age daughter.  Ridiculous.  All her daughters need to do is eat healthy (and for that matter Lisa too).  And what was this doctor, or who ever, doing injecting lidocaine into her daughter's nose?).  She's becoming as neurotic as Yolanda.  Anyways, found the whole scene appalling.


----------



## acrowcounted

luckylove said:


> Caught only a few minutes of the show... long enough to hear Erika say to her glam squad,
> "Don't give me a polite lip.. you know, no simple nice colored lip that no one is gonna wanna kiss or Put Anything In it..."
> 
> 
> so was she being Erika Girardi or Erika Jane then? I don't think she even knows...
> 
> When you put yourself out there and over sexualize your own image constantly... even when not performing, you kind of lose the right to act surprised when people see you in a sexualized manner.


should have kept watching to see her request DSLs (d*ck sucking lips)...


----------



## LolliPops4

bisousx said:


> I must respectfully disagree, as I find Erica and Dorit to be the best looking ones on the show.
> 
> Lisa V and Kyle use makeup and hair people, they just don’t talk about it.




Totally agree. I love seeing Dorit and Erica's style! I def think they are the best looking and have the best style out of all these ladies! I love Erika and her OUT THERE personality!


----------



## baghagg

pjhm said:


> Geez I thought this episode last night was boring, didn’t watch entire thing and flipped the channel. Am I the only one?


Yes,  and there was a documentary about Sam Kinison on Spike that had my (almost undivided)  attention..


----------



## cafecreme15

horse17 said:


> Lol... as crazy as it is to have that glamsquad they actually crack me up looks like they're having a blast



They’re such desperate hangers-on and wannabes that it almost makes me sad for Erica. I’m sure she thinks these people are her friends, too.


----------



## Erum7860

bisousx said:


> I must respectfully disagree, as I find Erica and Dorit to be the best looking ones on the show.
> 
> Lisa V and Kyle use makeup and hair people, they just don’t talk about it.



Agreed!


----------



## cafecreme15

Also, lidocaine before a cortisol injection in a pimple? Those injections don't even hurt! Wanted to pass out watching the vitamin drips though.


----------



## sgj99

the whole glam-squad thing is too much for me.  I like seeing nice stuff, beautiful homes, etc ... but these women act so stupid about this stuff.

And Erica does not fit in, she never has.  I've always thought she was just too crude for this show.  I'm probably in the minority but she's just up the scale from a porn star by the way she acts, speaks and dresses.


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> the whole glam-squad thing is too much for me.  I like seeing nice stuff, beautiful homes, etc ... but these women act so stupid about this stuff.
> 
> And Erica does not fit in, she never has.  I've always thought she was just too crude for this show.  I'm probably in the minority but she's just up the scale from a porn star by the way she acts, speaks and dresses.


Totally agree when she first came on I appreciated her wanting to stay out of all the drama but now she just seems too bizarre


----------



## luckylove

sgj99 said:


> the whole glam-squad thing is too much for me.  I like seeing nice stuff, beautiful homes, etc ... but these women act so stupid about this stuff.
> 
> And Erica does not fit in, she never has.  I've always thought she was just too crude for this show.  I'm probably in the minority but she's just up the scale from a porn star by the way she acts, speaks and dresses.



I find Erika quite crude as well. I don't really buy the BS when she claims the raunch is just her alter ego/character "Erika Jayne."  To me, the raunchy, overly sexual bit is more her "real" personality, but she tones it down around her husband, because that is the expectation within her marriage. This is just how she comes off to me lately.... And yes, I heard the bit anout the DSL... sorry but too trashy for me. As a feminist,  I hate the idea of women solely being sexual objects.


----------



## Bentley1

Don't like Erica one bit. Aside from being gaudy, crude and lacking class, what irks me the most is her smugness. She might as well just slap a sign on her forehead that reads "I'm better than you." 
Beyond obnoxious.


----------



## luckylove

acrowcounted said:


> should have kept watching to see her request DSLs (d*ck sucking lips)...



Yep, heard it! Not sure why she wants to put herself out there as vulgar and trashy... Eventually, one ages out of the pseudo porn star demographic....


----------



## imgg

Bentley1 said:


> Don't like Erica one bit. Aside from being gaudy, crude and lacking class, what irks me the most is her smugness. She might as well just slap a sign on her forehead that reads "I'm better than you."
> Beyond obnoxious.


Usually that is a sign of deep insecurity from my experience.


----------



## CherryKitty

I haven't watched this show in aaaages.

I can't stand Dorit. Her forced accent, whatever it is, drives me up the wall. I actually don't mind Erika. Usually can't stand that level of glam, but for whatever reason, I find her somewhat endearing. 

I used to like Kyle, she's getting on my nerves now. 

Teddi seems out of place; she seems a lot more grounded than the others, despite who her father is. She just seems more down to earth. I like her, but like I said, she doesn't seem to mesh well, in my opinion. But time will tell. She and her husband just seem like your average LA couple; artsier as opposed to flashy.


----------



## Bentley1

imgg said:


> Usually that is a sign of deep insecurity from my experience.


Totally agree. And she's extra insecure around this particular group of women so she lays the smugness on extra thick.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Dorit is the best dressed on the show she is forever on point.

Erika can go, her glam squad legit told her she should be performing in arenas LMAO They also clown her, her DSL were all crusty on the sides.


----------



## lucywife

Glitterandstuds said:


> Dorit is the best dressed on the show she is forever on point.


 +1


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I think I read somewhere on some gossip site that Erika and her husband are splitting?  Has anyone else heard anything? Sure would be interesting.


----------



## Tivo

Are Dorit & Erika friends now?


----------



## tweegy

kemilia said:


> It's gotta be my new TV but Kyle's style sense is all wrong for her body, which seems to be too short for those looks. Like I said, it's gotta be my TV because she didn't look that way before, though that striped number had my BF going "whoa, bad look!"



Nope, nothing wrong with your tv... Kyle always dresses like she’s in another era[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lady1mport

cafecreme15 said:


> Also, lidocaine before a cortisol injection in a pimple? Those injections don't even hurt! Wanted to pass out watching the vitamin drips though.



I would have to disagree I rather have The Vitamin drip than have to do the cortisol shot on the pimple. I had a shot last week on my cheek and it hurt like hell.


----------



## KM7029

I really enjoyed this first show!  I love seeing all of the luxe goodies too, so much to drool over.  

I definitely think Kyle has an 80s vibe going on at times.

I like the new housewife so far.

Pretty excited for this season!


----------



## Prufrock613

Erika = Club Kid (just has expensive clothing)


----------



## luckylove

Prufrock613 said:


> Erika = Club Kid (just has expensive clothing)



Yes! That does seem to fit....of course she is no kid anymore, though...


----------



## horse17

It’s interesting how wwe dont see much of Erica’s personal life...from what we see, it doesn’t seems like she has many close friends or family...Im sure that’s not the case, but if we could see her interactions with others it would show her in a different light...


----------



## TC1

On the other franchises they don't seem to like it when women don't share their home life. So she has her Erika Jayne persona as her main story line...I don't really mind..I doubt her husband would be that interesting for TV


----------



## coconutsboston

tweegy said:


> Nope, nothing wrong with your tv... Kyle always dresses like she’s in another era[emoji23][emoji23]



The Dynasty era (80s, not recent incantation)! 

Was i the only one ambivalent to Dorit’s remodel? 

I had NO idea Teddi was from Hilton Head. I like her so far. ‍♀️


----------



## Mrs.Z

coconutsboston said:


> The Dynasty era (80s, not recent incantation)!
> 
> Was i the only one ambivalent to Dorit’s remodel?
> 
> I had NO idea Teddi was from Hilton Head. I like her so far. ‍♀️



I was underwhelmed by Dorit's remodel also, the teak patio was really odd.


----------



## cafecreme15

coconutsboston said:


> The Dynasty era (80s, not recent incantation)!
> 
> Was i the only one ambivalent to Dorit’s remodel?
> 
> I had NO idea Teddi was from Hilton Head. I like her so far. ‍♀️



I couldnt detect any changes in Dorit’s remodel other than some different furniture!


----------



## nastasja

Her re-model was horrible.


----------



## horse17

Omg Adrienne......whaaaat the he$$ did she do to her face


----------



## chowlover2

Kyle has no room to talk about Camille's signature dance when her signature dance is the ponytail helicopter!


----------



## horse17

Forever Hair twirling Kyle saying Camille has the same moves.....


----------



## cafecreme15

horse17 said:


> Omg Adrienne......whaaaat the he$$ did she do to her face



Came here to say this! When she walked into the room I bolted upright in my chair and said MY GOD.


----------



## horse17

chowlover2 said:


> Kyle has no room to talk about Camille's signature dance when her signature dance is the ponytail helicopter!


That’s right!..hair helicopter..I couldn’t remember it


----------



## cafecreme15

Also what was with Dorit’s boobs in that strapless dress? They looked like they were weighing her entire body down. Did she have them made bigger since last season? Because they aren’t flattering.


----------



## kcf68

Dorit: I am now Wealthy, watch me spend his $$.
Teddy: Might be too normal and conservative for these Ladies!


----------



## imgg

cafecreme15 said:


> Also what was with Dorit’s boobs in that strapless dress? They looked like they were weighing her entire body down. Did she have them made bigger since last season? Because they aren’t flattering.


She has a great figure and the huge boobs ruin it.


----------



## swags

Rinnas daughter is a gross entitled pig. I'm surprised anyone wants that to model. Yuck!


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm so tired of these celeb models taking the spot of qualified young girls.   Does anyone believe she is really going to NYU?  Along with all her modelling commitments?  
I thought they all looked and acted tacky and cheesy.   I noticed Camille carrying one of those Koons Neverfulls.  I guess Camille is just going to be "friend of," she seems to say nothing.   Adrienne shocked me; its cat lady time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> I'm so tired of these celeb models taking the spot of qualified young girls.   Does anyone believe she is really going to NYU?  Along with all her modelling commitments?
> I thought they all looked and acted tacky and cheesy.   I noticed Camille carrying one of those Koons Neverfulls.  I guess Camille is just going to be "friend of," she seems to say nothing.   Adrienne shocked me; its cat lady time.


heck no!  I think Yo's daughter claimed she was going to a school in NYC, don't think she set foot on the campus.


----------



## cafecreme15

kcf68 said:


> Dorit: I am now Wealthy, watch me spend his $$.
> Teddy: Might be too normal and conservative for these Ladies!


I really like Teddy so far! The only practical one of the group. Loved when she said she wasn’t impressed by how much of their husband’s money Dorit and Erika said they were willing to lose gambling. 


imgg said:


> She has a great figure and the huge boobs ruin it.


She does! They’re about triple the size that is proportionate for her frame, which is a real shame because I think she’s beautiful. 


beekmanhill said:


> I'm so tired of these celeb models taking the spot of qualified young girls.   Does anyone believe she is really going to NYU?  Along with all her modelling commitments?
> I thought they all looked and acted tacky and cheesy.   I noticed Camille carrying one of those Koons Neverfulls.  I guess Camille is just going to be "friend of," she seems to say nothing.   Adrienne shocked me; its cat lady time.


Yes to this! So upsetting to think these girls took the place of someone who would have really valued an education there. And those Koons totes are just terrible! I wonder if any of the high profile people who carry them understand the message or history of them?


----------



## beekmanhill

cafecreme15 said:


> I really like Teddy so far! The only practical one of the group. Loved when she said she wasn’t impressed by how much of their husband’s money Dorit and Erika said they were willing to lose gambling.
> 
> She does! They’re about triple the size that is proportionate for her frame, which is a real shame because I think she’s beautiful.
> 
> Yes to this! So upsetting to think these girls took the place of someone who would have really valued an education there. And those Koons totes are just terrible! I wonder if any of the high profile people who carry them understand the message or history of them?



I think LV got stuck with a boatload of those totes because they've been in the LV window for months.  I don't see anyone carrying them.   

Gigi enrolled in The New School, but The New School is known as a place that people drop in and out for a class or two while hanging around New York.  NYU is pretty prestigious and Its hard to get in; I don't think the Hamlins are big enough celebs to get in on the basis of their name.  Rinna mentioned  NYU for Delilah.


----------



## swags

I don't even think the Rinna girls are pretty. The younger one is on the ugly side. They are not nearly as pretty as Gigi and Bella.


----------



## swags

I like Teddy but if you are going to be in the show you need to flaunt your money honey.


----------



## bisousx

Can I just say, it's cute that Dorit and Erika are becoming friends.
Teddy is cautious and conservative, I don't think she's going to add a lot of value to this show even if she's the most real one so far.


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> I don't even think the Rinna girls are pretty. The younger one is on the ugly side. They are not nearly as pretty as Gigi and Bella.


I think the blonde one is just cute..nothing special at all.....the other one is not pretty


----------



## Gal4Dior

I love Teddi, but I doubt she’s going to last. She’s too real and direct and probably not going to be catty enough to start drama. <sigh>


----------



## sgj99

IMO, the Hadid girls got their feet in the door because of their parents connections but have stayed in the business and done well because they are good at what they are doing.  the Hamlin girls are just not in the same category when it comes to model-worthy looks.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

imgg said:


> She has a great figure and the huge boobs ruin it.


Did Dorit get a boob job since last year?  They do seem unnaturally bigger. And when did she start calling her husband "Bubba"?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LVSistinaMM said:


> I love Teddi, but I doubt she’s going to last. She’s too real and direct and probably not going to be catty enough to start drama. <sigh>


I like Teddy too - but she doesn't seem to be a good fit so far - probably as you say she's too real.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Rinna can't leave her lips alone, can she?


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> Did Dorit get a boob job since last year?  They do seem unnaturally bigger. And when did she start calling her husband "Bubba"?


She had big boobs last season, but seemed more proportionate to her frame.   I hope it was just a push up bra and not a larger boob job.  

Speaking of surgery, I am guessing Adrienne did not go to Paul for her latest surgery?  Maybe she should visit him though on botched.    She is starting to look like the cat lady.  

I like Droits hair shorter.   She needs to trash the clip in bangs though.


----------



## imgg

swags said:


> I like Teddy but if you are going to be in the show you need to flaunt your money honey.


She doesn't seem like she has much though- for S Cal standards.  She is probably the sacrificial lamb, since the others are getting along.


----------



## TC1

Agree Adrienne looks terrible!!. Good thing the camera didn't do any close ups..


----------



## beekmanhill

imgg said:


> She doesn't seem like she has much though- for S Cal standards.  She is probably the sacrificial lamb, since the others are getting along.



Texting people to exercise may not pay all that much.   I'd do it cheap.  Mellencamp was a big earner in the 80's, but not much since then.  And Elaine Irwin probably took a huge bunch of change.  There are two kids from the Irwin marriage, one daughter from a marriage prior to that, and Teddy Jo has a sister Justice.    I saw a pic of Mellencamp and his son with Irwin with Meg Ryan and her son with Dennis Quaid at the Knick game the other night.  Meg has laid off the injections and looked a lot better than she did there for awhile.


----------



## tweegy

LVSistinaMM said:


> I love Teddi, but I doubt she’s going to last. She’s too real and direct and probably not going to be catty enough to start drama. <sigh>


I think Teddi is a replacement for Elaine..She was conservative in spending too if I recall. But yeh she needs to step up her spending game if she's gonna stick around these ladies.

Pfft ...Rinna is a walking contradiction no? She's preaching about how normal she wants her girls to be and they're gobbling down $250 in steaks....riight...

I also was shocked by Adrienne's face... yikes..


----------



## imgg

beekmanhill said:


> Texting people to exercise may not pay all that much.   I'd do it cheap.  Mellencamp was a big earner in the 80's, but not much since then.  And Elaine Irwin probably took a huge bunch of change.  There are two kids from the Irwin marriage, one daughter from a marriage prior to that, and Teddy Jo has a sister Justice.    I saw a pic of Mellencamp and his son with Irwin with Meg Ryan and her son with Dennis Quaid at the Knick game the other night.  Meg has laid off the injections and looked a lot better than she did there for awhile.


Lol, I would do it cheap too! I'm not getting the impression daddy has helped Megan much financially.  Maybe she married well?  Does anyone know much about her hubby?

Poor Meg Ryan ruined her face for such a long time.  Glad to hear she is looking more normal again.  These plastic surgeons with no talent or pure greed they can't say no, need their licenses revoked.  They are MD's and their first oath is to do no harm- I guess Adrienne and Lisa Rinna's doctor did not get the memo.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Adrienne looked downright scary. I really didn’t recognize her at first. It’s shocking how much she’s aged since her divorce. Wasn’t she dating a 20 something shortly after the divorce?

Dorit’s boobs are out of control. I think it was just that top being a corset that made them that huge. She looked like she was going to topple over. Not proportional at all.

And that LV bag that Camille had was especially ugly. I am surprised any of those limited editions even sold. Why ruin a beautiful iconic bag and a great artwork by creating that?

Last thing and I will stop kvetching. Erika is annoying me with her over the top outfits and make-up. Most of it is super tacky.


----------



## DC-Cutie

let me just say, I'm OVER this season of Gucci and their prints!  If another housewife wears head to to Gucci, I'll just scream


----------



## Florasun

I think I watched most of the show, but didn't see Adrienne. What segment was she in?


----------



## TC1

Florasun said:


> I think I watched most of the show, but didn't see Adrienne. What segment was she in?


She was with them at the start in the hotel suite, for dinner and at the nightclub.


----------



## Florasun

TC1 said:


> She was with them at the start in the hotel suite, for dinner and at the nightclub.


Thank you! I rewatched the first few minutes on On Demand and saw her.


----------



## beekmanhill

imgg said:


> Lol, I would do it cheap too! I'm not getting the impression daddy has helped Megan much financially.  Maybe she married well?  Does anyone know much about her hubby?
> 
> Poor Meg Ryan ruined her face for such a long time.  Glad to hear she is looking more normal again.  These plastic surgeons with no talent or pure greed they can't say no, need their licenses revoked.  They are MD's and their first oath is to do no harm- I guess Adrienne and Lisa Rinna's doctor did not get the memo.



Teddi Jo's hubby owns a security company.  I suppose that could generate big money or not so big money.  I'm anxious to see him on the show.


----------



## kemilia

Could have had a drinking game with how many times Dorit pulled up her top. I was "just let it fall down, Bravo has censors."

I'm confused--Kyle is going to Croatia? Is this a family trip? Why schedule a trip to anywhere if you are filming a TV show?


----------



## pjhm

First time I felt Dorit looked  ridiculous with those grapefruits popping out of her chest.


----------



## tweegy

pjhm said:


> First time I felt Dorit looked  ridiculous with those grapefruits popping out of her chest.



Not Doris lol!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

kemilia said:


> Could have had a drinking game with how many times Dorit pulled up her top. I was "just let it fall down, Bravo has censors."
> 
> I'm confused--Kyle is going to Croatia? Is this a family trip? Why schedule a trip to anywhere if you are filming a TV show?


If the cameras are rolling, good chance bravo is paying. So free vacation.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Kyle's new house was burglarized while they are away, how do these people not set alarms, it's nuts.


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> Kyle's new house was burglarized while they are away, how do these people not set alarms, it's nuts.



Yikes! That’s awful but also incredibly stupid for even a normal person to do, let alone a high profile person whose whereabouts and residence location is highly publicized


----------



## Tivo

Egads! Did Adrianne get the Joan Rivers special?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Tivo said:


> Egads! Did Adrianne get the Joan Rivers special?



The hair and the makeup too, it's terrible.  I'm taking notes on how to age with grace and this is not it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Adrienne is a perfect example of when you're trying your best to look young, but end up looking ROUGH!


----------



## swags

Adrienne was so pretty in earlier seasons. I don't care for her new look. Wouldn't Paul have been able to steer her in the right direction?


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Adrienne was so pretty in earlier seasons. I don't care for her new look. Wouldn't Paul have been able to steer her in the right direction?


didn't she say she would never let Paul work on her?


----------



## Megs

DC-Cutie said:


> didn't she say she would never let Paul work on her?



I thought that typically family doesn’t operate on family. Maybe that only is when the situation is not a planned cosmetic procedure versus a problem come to think of it. 

But ya, her face looks incredibly overdone...


----------



## Gal4Dior

Tivo said:


> Egads! Did Adrianne get the Joan Rivers special?



Whoah. That should be on Botched.


----------



## pjhm

swags said:


> Adrienne was so pretty in earlier seasons. I don't care for her new look. Wouldn't Paul have been able to steer her in the right direction?


Yes, I thought she was was so cute in the earlier season, should have just stayed away from the knife.ive known 3 women who had their nose done, yes the nose is prettier now, but the face doesn’t look anywhere as cute as it did before.


----------



## pjhm

Tivo said:


> Egads! Did Adrianne get the Joan Rivers special?



Reminds me of a man dressed up as a woman.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So reports are saying ALL of Kylie’s handbags were stolen during the robbery. Including her Birkins.  She had a nice collection 

Yikes!


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> So reports are saying ALL of Kylie’s handbags were stolen during the robbery. Including her Birkins.  She had a nice collection
> 
> Yikes!


Yikes is right, but I still cannot get over the fact that they did not have the Alarm system on; that's just PLAIN STUPID .. especially out here.  When I had a bevy of handbags stolen at my house (I also live in Encino), it was because I was stupid .. they were in a big box in the garage waiting to be put into the car to be mailed out to consignment.  Alas, the HB and I forgot to put the garage door down after going out to eat .. our alarm was ON, but doesn't cover the garage.  Okay, major-league stupid mistake, but I recall the LAPD giving me the lowdown on the thefts and especially those at the "big" houses South of the 101 and how, in addition to alarms inside the house, many have movement detection outside as well.  Bottom line, there is a very well organized ring of thieves out here who just wait for the right opportunity, and man .. they got a good one there.  If they were smart, they will have it all insured ..


----------



## CeeJay

Tivo said:


> Egads! Did Adrianne get the Joan Rivers special?


Oh man .. I see this so often out here; honestly, it breaks my heart.  How these ladies can look in the mirror and actually think that they look good?!?! .. nope, that's big-time body dysmorphic disorder.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> So reports are saying ALL of Kylie’s handbags were stolen during the robbery. Including her Birkins.  She had a nice collection
> 
> Yikes!


Daaaamn! She does have a lovely collection... I wonder if ppl insure their bags?? I mean Birkins aren't cheap and she had a few...


----------



## Jayne1

They didn't have the alarm on since they were renovating, the dogs weren't home, they were in obedience school... and the family still went to Aspen?  Yikes.

_" ... burglars stole $150,000 worth of watches Mauricio had in his closet.  As for Kyle ... burglars took everything but the few items she took to Aspen, where the family was vacationing.

The burglars also took the $100k earrings Mauricio got Kyle for their 20th anniversary last year.  Andy Cohen actually presented Kyle with the earrings on "Watch What Happens Live."

We're told this was a freak event where burglars were able to get in and out undetected, because the house has a state-of-the-art security system which can be turned on remotely, but there was a misunderstanding and it was not turned on. 

The family also has 3 very big dogs -- one of which is a 100 lb German Shepard -- but they were finishing a 5-week obedience course.  And there's a surveillance system with multiple cameras, but because of renovations it was turned off._
http://www.tmz.com/


----------



## Longchamp

LVSistinaMM said:


> Whoah. That should be on Botched.


----------



## Longchamp

Wow, I feel terrible for them. Was robbed once myself.  Terrible experience.
Handbags -- I have State Farm home owners and bags did not have to have separate rider as long as you had the receipts and /or proof of purchase.
I also had video/ pictures of all my bags and jewelry.

This is one of the dangers of social media as we have seen here several times on tPF.
I don't post pictures of bags, jewelry, travel plans anymore.
Well, unless it's a bag with a GOAT on it.  

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-goat-of-hand-bags.971921/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> They didn't have the alarm on since they were renovating, the dogs weren't home, they were in obedience school... and the family still went to Aspen?  Yikes.
> 
> _" ... burglars stole $150,000 worth of watches Mauricio had in his closet.  As for Kyle ... burglars took everything but the few items she took to Aspen, where the family was vacationing.
> 
> The burglars also took the $100k earrings Mauricio got Kyle for their 20th anniversary last year.  Andy Cohen actually presented Kyle with the earrings on "Watch What Happens Live."
> 
> We're told this was a freak event where burglars were able to get in and out undetected, because the house has a state-of-the-art security system which can be turned on remotely, but there was a misunderstanding and it was not turned on.
> 
> The family also has 3 very big dogs -- one of which is a 100 lb German Shepard -- but they were finishing a 5-week obedience course.  And there's a surveillance system with multiple cameras, but because of renovations it was turned off._
> http://www.tmz.com/


Can['t help but wonder if it was an inside job


----------



## mundodabolsa

CanuckBagLover said:


> Can['t help but wonder if it was an inside job



Had to have been.  Someone knew the house was unprotected. 

I would suspect someone related to the construction/renovations.  Not someone close to the family though.


----------



## TC1

Kyle posted all over her IG that the whole family was away for Xmas...probably not the best idea.


----------



## Tivo

I think the K’s are behind these “robberies” for the insurance payouts. Money grabs, so to speak. Get some easy cash quickly.
Nothing is beneath these horrible people.


----------



## tweegy

Tivo said:


> I think the K’s are behind these “robberies” for the insurance payouts. Money grabs, so to speak. Get some easy cash quickly.
> Nothing is beneath these horrible people.



...I hope you’re kidding [emoji52]....


----------



## Allisonfaye

CeeJay said:


> Yikes is right, but I still cannot get over the fact that they did not have the Alarm system on; that's just PLAIN STUPID .. especially out here.  When I had a bevy of handbags stolen at my house (I also live in Encino), it was because I was stupid .. they were in a big box in the garage waiting to be put into the car to be mailed out to consignment.  Alas, the HB and I forgot to put the garage door down after going out to eat .. our alarm was ON, but doesn't cover the garage.  Okay, major-league stupid mistake, but I recall the LAPD giving me the lowdown on the thefts and especially those at the "big" houses South of the 101 and how, in addition to alarms inside the house, many have movement detection outside as well.  Bottom line, there is a very well organized ring of thieves out here who just wait for the right opportunity, and man .. they got a good one there.  If they were smart, they will have it all insured ..



Even if they did have insurance, they will have trouble getting insurance after such a claim. I once tried to file a claim for my husband's wedding band and our rates would go up a lot so I didn't even file it. If they can get insurance after this,  their rates will skyrocket.



Tivo said:


> I think the K’s are behind these “robberies” for the insurance payouts. Money grabs, so to speak. Get some easy cash quickly.
> Nothing is beneath these horrible people.



I doubt it. I think he is doing very well. All you have to do is look at his website. He has millions in listings. He gets a cut of every single sale, even if he isn't the selling agent. They just bought an $8m house. Don't think they need to commit insurance fraud. Their only crime is stupidity.


----------



## tweegy

Allisonfaye said:


> Even if they did have insurance, they will have trouble getting insurance after such a claim. I once tried to file a claim for my husband's wedding band and our rates would go up a lot so I didn't even file it. If they can get insurance after this,  their rates will skyrocket.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it. I think he is doing very well. All you have to do is look at his website. He has millions in listings. He gets a cut of every single sale, even if he isn't the selling agent. They just bought an $8m house. Don't think they need to commit insurance fraud. Their only crime is stupidity.



I think she means Ks as in the Kardashians...


----------



## Allisonfaye

tweegy said:


> I think she means Ks as in the Kardashians...



Kardashians stole her stuff? Not sure I follow how that works.


----------



## Tivo

Allisonfaye said:


> Kardashians stole her stuff? Not sure I follow how that works.


I’m sorry, lol!! My blind rage for all things Kardashian’s confused me into mistaking “Kyle” for “Kylie.”
Please don’t ask me how that happened because I do not know...
Might be time for me to log off.


----------



## tweegy

Tivo said:


> I’m sorry, lol!! My blind rage for all things Kardashian’s confused me into mistaking “Kyle” for “Kylie.”
> Please don’t ask me how that happened because I do not know...
> Might be time for me to log off.



Hmmm...


----------



## Mrs.Z

Might be an inside job or their housekeeper forgot to set the alarm ....horrible. Sadly yes it’s very expensive to insure handbags and similar articles and now their premiums will skyrocket.  I always have a dog sitter at my house while traveling, they should do the same.


----------



## Tivo

tweegy said:


> Hmmm...


What is “hmmm...” for?


----------



## tweegy

Tivo said:


> What is “hmmm...” for?


Just found it interesting is all...


----------



## Longchamp

A closet sensor did reportedly get triggered at around 1:15 a.m. PT, according to TMZ. It was that closet sensor that alerted law enforcement officials. Sources reportedly told TMZ that the family suspects the robbery was an inside job as the home is being remodeled and a number of people have access to the property. The outlet is also reporting that the robbers seemed to know exactly where to go to find the jewelry as the home did not appear to be ransacked.

Rest of article here...
_https://www.bustle.com/.../kyle-richards-home-was-burglarized-while-she-was-on-vac..._


----------



## Tivo

tweegy said:


> Just found it interesting is all...


That I hate the Kardashian’s or that I got it mixed up?


----------



## CeeJay

Okay .. so all this talk about how the insurance will be so expensive .. yeah?!?! .. these are not people who have chump change!!!!  Yes, you may not get the actual "value" back, but even if you can get something .. right? 

Now, that's not to say that in this case, the insurance company would pay .. given that they know that the Alarm System was off.


----------



## baghagg

CeeJay said:


> Okay .. so all this talk about how the insurance will be so expensive .. yeah?!?! .. these are not people who have chump change!!!!  Yes, you may not get the actual "value" back, but even if you can get something .. right?
> 
> Now, that's not to say that in this case, the insurance company would pay .. given that they know that the Alarm System was off.


In which case they'll go after the contractor's insurance..  either way, short of getting their actual items back,  this will get resolved fruitfully and in their favor.


----------



## Bella2015

I heard some of the items were heirloom pieces.  It’s tragic and devastating to lose the things you cherish and worked hard for just to have them stolen from you.


----------



## baghagg

Bella2015 said:


> I heard some of the items were heirloom pieces.  It’s tragic and devastating to lose the things you cherish and worked hard for just to have them stolen from you.


Wow,  that's awful..  maybe they'll recover some of the pieces over time


----------



## Prufrock613

Dear Adrienne- this is what happens later on.  Thx.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I read somewhere that  PK and Dorit are actually renting their home and that the renos were done by the owner who is trying to sell it.  Anyone know anything more?


----------



## KM7029

CanuckBagLover said:


> I read somewhere that  PK and Dorit are actually renting their home and that the renos were done by the owner who is trying to sell it.  Anyone know anything more?



I was wondering about this too!  I thought I heard they were renting the place last season, but was unsure.  So that theory makes sense to me.


----------



## cafecreme15

CanuckBagLover said:


> I read somewhere that  PK and Dorit are actually renting their home and that the renos were done by the owner who is trying to sell it.  Anyone know anything more?



I thought I remembered them saying last season that the house was a rental, so I was surprised to see Dorit talking about a reno. I thought maybe they had opted to buy the house, but the bs story about “blowing the budget” makes more sense for the show.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I think they do own it and it has been for sale for a while, its on the MLS


----------



## 26Alexandra

When you have that kind of jewelry, you must have a vault in your house.


----------



## kemilia

26Alexandra said:


> When you have that kind of jewelry, you must have a vault in your house.


In the first season of RHOBH, when Adrienne & Paul Nasif were on the show, I remember seeing Paul had a bunch of watch winders with watches sitting out on a dresser or something, they weren't locked up and the watches were most likely Rolexes, etc. Maybe some of these wealthy people don't think they will ever be robbed, rent the "Bling Ring"--at that time celebs were being robbed pretty often. With Kyle flaunting her multiple Birkins on a recent episode (and her "Prada!" sneakers), maybe some worker just said "what the heck!"  

No matter who you are though, being robbed must be awful, losing your stuff, feeling violated, sad no matter who you are.


----------



## coconutsboston

kemilia said:


> In the first season of RHOBH, when Adrienne & Paul Nasif were on the show, I remember seeing Paul had a bunch of watch winders with watches sitting out on a dresser or something, they weren't locked up and the watches were most likely Rolexes, etc. Maybe some of these wealthy people don't think they will ever be robbed, rent the "Bling Ring"--at that time celebs were being robbed pretty often. With Kyle flaunting her multiple Birkins on a recent episode (and her "Prada!" sneakers), maybe some worker just said "what the heck!"
> 
> No matter who you are though, being robbed must be awful, losing your stuff, feeling violated, sad no matter who you are.



Kyle's own niece was the first one targeted by the "Bling Ring" because they thought she was dumb (and she left her key under the door mat).  She didn't even know until their second hit that she'd even been robbed once!


----------



## Jayne1

Kyle was shopping in Aspen the other day.  Funny, I think I would fly right home and be miserable, not go shopping, but she probably has the better attitude.


http://www.tmz.com/2017/12/31/kyle-...nkel-shopping-aspen-burglary-robbery-jewelry/


----------



## Gal4Dior

coconutsboston said:


> Kyle's own niece was the first one targeted by the "Bling Ring" because they thought she was dumb (and she left her key under the door mat).  She didn't even know until their second hit that she'd even been robbed once!



That’s when you own WAAAAY too much stuff! Lol


----------



## kemilia

coconutsboston said:


> Kyle's own niece was the first one targeted by the "Bling Ring" because they thought she was dumb (and she left her key under the door mat).  She didn't even know until their second hit that she'd even been robbed once!


You're referring to Paris Hilton, right? She thought she had lent a Chanel bag to a friend, didn't know it had been stolen, among other things. Some celeb guy had a whole box of Rolex watches taken, they were in his closet, the thieves had no problem seeing them and they were gone.


----------



## tweegy

LVSistinaMM said:


> That’s when you own WAAAAY too much stuff! Lol



Right!! seeing some celebs closets I wonder. Would they have known if it wasn’t alerted in some way? Who needs all that stuff? I’m all for nice things but some of their closets they’d never wear all that in a lifetime.. it’s like luxury hoarding...


----------



## BagLovingMom

I didn’t even realize the New season has started, how is it so far?  I feel bad for Kyle, of course they’re super wealthy but I agree, terrible, frightening violation, no matter the victim.


----------



## tweegy

BagLovingMom said:


> I didn’t even realize the New season has started, how is it so far?  I feel bad for Kyle, of course they’re super wealthy but I agree, terrible, frightening violation, no matter the victim.



Sadly, Rinna and her one hairstyle is still with us... sigh....


----------



## horse17

I like the new girl.. but now she's trying too hard to be low maintenance.....  Non materialistic... Dorits husband is so gross


----------



## TC1

Rinna has rat sh*t in her stove and they felt they'd share that?


----------



## ExBagHag

horse17 said:


> I like the new girl.. but now she's trying too hard to be low maintenance.....  Non materialistic... Dorits husband is so gross



Maybe Teddi really is all those things.  Somehow she’s got to convey it, right?  Certainly the producers want her to play up her “character.”   I like her.


----------



## Gal4Dior

...and Paris Hilton gets engaged with a 2 million dollar ring in Aspen. It’s so big it looks fake and tacky.

Dorit is becoming super annoying with her whining, no doubt encouraged by her insensitive husband. How is a cone head baby even close to a baby with a bad heart valve? 

I’m still recovering from seeing the bill for all that dinnerware from Hermès.


----------



## coconutsboston

kemilia said:


> You're referring to Paris Hilton, right? She thought she had lent a Chanel bag to a friend, didn't know it had been stolen, among other things. Some celeb guy had a whole box of Rolex watches taken, they were in his closet, the thieves had no problem seeing them and they were gone.


Correct.  The "robbers" actually admitted how they got away with the monitoring and breaking in without really "breaking in".


----------



## horse17

ExBagHag said:


> Maybe Teddi really is all those things.  Somehow she’s got to convey it, right?  Certainly the producers want her to play up her “character.”   I like her.


I know...your right.....I guess compared to everyone else, shes totally normal...I like how she is standing her ground with dorit...


----------



## horse17

LVSistinaMM said:


> ...and Paris Hilton gets engaged with a 2 million dollar ring in Aspen. It’s so big it looks fake and tacky.
> 
> Dorit is becoming super annoying with her whining, no doubt encouraged by her insensitive husband. How is a cone head baby even close to a baby with a bad heart valve?
> 
> I’m still recovering from seeing the bill for all that dinnerware from Hermès.


All of the above...i could never imagine spending time with dorit and that gross pig husband of hers....


----------



## Mrs.Z

LVSistinaMM said:


> ...and Paris Hilton gets engaged with a 2 million dollar ring in Aspen. It’s so big it looks fake and tacky.
> 
> Dorit is becoming super annoying with her whining, no doubt encouraged by her insensitive husband. How is a cone head baby even close to a baby with a bad heart valve?
> 
> I’m still recovering from seeing the bill for all that dinnerware from Hermès.



Agreed, I saw the ring and I must say there is such a thing as too big! 

Dorit is quite irritating this season, looks like it might only get worse. 

Do people want to read Erika’s life story?  Not trying to be a hater but she just doesn’t seem that interesting.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

horse17 said:


> I know...your right.....I guess compared to everyone else, shes totally normal...I like how she is standing her ground with dorit...


I think she and her husband are too normal for this show.   I don't see her lasting beyond this season.
I thought last night's episode was a snooze fest.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LVSistinaMM said:


> ...and Paris Hilton gets engaged with a 2 million dollar ring in Aspen. It’s so big it looks fake and tacky.
> 
> Dorit is becoming super annoying with her whining, no doubt encouraged by her insensitive husband. How is a cone head baby even close to a baby with a bad heart valve?
> 
> I’m still recovering from seeing the bill for all that dinnerware from Hermès.



Dorit and her husband always try too hard to show that they have "money". I always get a sleazy vibe from PK or now I guess its Bubba.(ugh).


----------



## horse17

CanuckBagLover said:


> Dorit and her husband always try too hard to show that they have "money". I always get a sleazy vibe from PK or now I guess its Bubba.(ugh).


Don’t they though?*.. .*hes so obviously lacking in looks, that he has to try and make up for it by acting like he’s some wealthy Brit...or wherever he’s from....i like watching dorit for her style, but her voice and mannerisms when shes with her husband are just too much for me...


----------



## kemilia

horse17 said:


> Don’t they though?*.. .*hes so obviously lacking in looks, that he has to try and make up for it by acting like he’s some wealthy Brit...or wherever he’s from....i like watching dorit for her style, but her voice and mannerisms when shes with her husband are just too much for me...


Her ever-changing accents drive me nutty.


----------



## tweegy

horse17 said:


> I know...your right.....I guess compared to everyone else, shes totally normal...I like how she is standing her ground with dorit...


Yep, I don't think Teddi will last long with this crew. I get she's simpler than the rest but she talks about it like it's a 'thing'.. if the others want to blow their cash they can and that's fine.. but you're not cooler cause you don't, you're just you.. Not sure if I explained that right LOL .... But...eh, I know what I mean..


----------



## horse17

tweegy said:


> Yep, I don't think Teddi will last long with this crew. I get she's simpler than the rest but she talks about it like it's a 'thing'.. if the others want to blow their cash they can and that's fine.. but you're not cooler cause you don't, you're just you.. Not sure if I explained that right LOL .... But...eh, I know what I mean..


Sounds like her husband does pretty well...but I wonder how much (If any) financial assistance she gets from her dad


----------



## tweegy

LVSistinaMM said:


> ...and Paris Hilton gets engaged with a 2 million dollar ring in Aspen. It’s so big it looks fake and tacky.
> 
> Dorit is becoming super annoying with her whining, no doubt encouraged by her insensitive husband. How is a cone head baby even close to a baby with a bad heart valve?
> 
> I’m still recovering from seeing the bill for all that dinnerware from Hermès.


I saw that. It's insanely huge...


----------



## Bentley1

tweegy said:


> Yep, I don't think Teddi will last long with this crew. I get she's simpler than the rest but she talks about it like it's a 'thing'.. if the others want to blow their cash they can and that's fine.. but you're not cooler cause you don't, you're just you.. Not sure if I explained that right LOL .... But...eh, I know what I mean..


Totally agree


----------



## CanuckBagLover

tweegy said:


> Yep, I don't think Teddi will last long with this crew. I get she's simpler than the rest but she talks about it like it's a 'thing'.. if the others want to blow their cash they can and that's fine.. but you're not cooler cause you don't, you're just you.. Not sure if I explained that right LOL .... But...eh, I know what I mean..



For some reason Teddy and her husband remind me of Katherine and her husband (Donny?).


----------



## tweegy

CanuckBagLover said:


> For some reason Teddy and her husband remind me of Katherine and her husband (Donny?).



I had to google them to remind me lol. She kind of flaked thru the show no? Lol


----------



## bisousx

CanuckBagLover said:


> For some reason Teddy and her husband remind me of Katherine and her husband (Donny?).



Yes! The sporty girl with the deep voice.

At least Katherine was willing to show off her bling.


----------



## pjhm

CanuckBagLover said:


> For some reason Teddy and her husband remind me of Katherine and her husband (Donny?).



I see that - both more down to earth, less pretentious couples. Unfortunately that brand doesn’t last long on this superficial reality show. 
I question Lisa  Vanderpump’s taste in people, first it was that screwy guy who lived with them in season one, then Mohammed Hadid, Yolanda, and now Dorit and PK. Yuck!


----------



## swags

I know PK is a bit over compensating but I didn't mind that he started in on Rinna to the Mellencamps. Rinna does it all the time. 
I think Jagger is so cute and I'm happy his therapy helped him to talk. 

I don't think Teddy will last either. When she is with her horses she reminds me of Kelly Bensimon .


----------



## horse17

^agree about Jagger..so great to see him doing well..hes a cutie


----------



## imgg

Erika looks pretty with minimal makeup.  Wish she would lose the gobs of makeup and hair. 

I hope Dorit washed those plates, looked like she was unboxing and serving.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> Kyle was shopping in Aspen the other day.  Funny, I think I would fly right home and be miserable, not go shopping, but she probably has the better attitude.
> View attachment 3921888
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/12/31/kyle-...nkel-shopping-aspen-burglary-robbery-jewelry/


She has to replace all her stolen stuff!


----------



## pjhm

imgg said:


> Erika looks pretty with minimal makeup.  Wish she would lose the gobs of makeup and hair.
> 
> I hope Dorit washed those plates, looked like she was unboxing and serving.



LOL!!! I missed that--- What was that main dish she served them, it didn't look appetizing to me? The salad looked fine, but that porridge looked awful.


----------



## nastasja

pjhm said:


> What was that main dish she served them, it didn't look appetizing to me? The salad looked fine, but that porridge looked awful.



Looked like chicken lettuce wraps. I think there was lettuce on plates and then she was dishing out the filling.


----------



## Gal4Dior

killerlife said:


> Looked like chicken lettuce wraps. I think there was lettuce on plates and then she was dishing out the filling.



Looked like some Moroccan tagine with salad.


----------



## horse17

pjhm said:


> LOL!!! I missed that--- What was that main dish she served them, it didn't look appetizing to me? The salad looked fine, but that porridge looked awful.


I know right?..it looked gross..not what I would expect while dining with  Hermès ...lol


----------



## imgg

pjhm said:


> LOL!!! I missed that--- What was that main dish she served them, it didn't look appetizing to me? The salad looked fine, but that porridge looked awful.


Me either, but I noticed all the food was eaten, so it must of tasted okay!


----------



## GoGlam

I think Dorit basically served chickpea curry with rice.


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> I think Dorit basically served chickpea curry with rice.


----------



## TaylorEsq

Dorit's dish is something that I would not have been able to eat. Strong flavors like curry and cumin do not sit well with me.  If I had guests over for dinner that is something I wouldn't even consider serving since it's pretty taste specific.  

Is it me or did PK have horrible table manners?  He started eating his salad when Dorit was still serving her guests and he held his fork like a shovel.  Ugh.


----------



## bisousx

pjhm said:


> I see that - both more down to earth, less pretentious couples. Unfortunately that brand doesn’t last long on this superficial reality show.
> *I question Lisa  Vanderpump’s taste in people*, first it was that screwy guy who lived with them in season one, then Mohammed Hadid, Yolanda, and now Dorit and PK. Yuck!



You forgot to mention Brandi! The craziest of them all!!! lol


----------



## rockhollow

We saw Dorit putting what looked like pre-made Hummus in the the centre of that large platter before she put on the rice and then the curry stuff, that did look like a it was made with chick-peas - not exactly cooking, just a matter of opening cans. And I'm sure that woman helping her unpack the dishes would be doing all the cleaning up.
I also thought it was a bit much to be buying those Hermes dishes to serve dinner on, I'm sure she has regular nice china, and I doubt Teddy and husband would notice or be impressed with the Hermes dishes.
It was amusing that Teddy wanted to give them a bottle of wine she had found in the cupboard (someone must have given it to them).

Dorit and PK sure didn't sound like they had forgiven LisaR - they sure couldn't seem to stop bashing her to the new couple throughout dinner. I guess we'll have to see Dorit and LisaR bashing heads all this season as well.

I for one aren't interested in reading all about Erika's life in a tell all book.


----------



## slang

Dorit is so irritating this season. I actually didn't mind her last season, but now she is annoying the crap out of me.

Why does she freak out every time she sees her kids?
It's the weirdest thing I've ever seen. She acts like she just got released from prison and hasn't seen them in 10 years the way she screams and shrieks when she sees them. They literally just woke up from a nap, so it's been what - maybe 45 minutes since you last saw them??


----------



## Mrs.Z

slang said:


> Dorit is so irritating this season. I actually didn't mind her last season, but now she is annoying the crap out of me.
> 
> Why does she freak out every time she sees her kids?
> It's the weirdest thing I've ever seen. She acts like she just got released from prison and hasn't seen them in 10 years the way she screams and shrieks when she sees them. They literally just woke up from a nap, so it's been what - maybe 45 minutes since you last saw them??



Ha, very true, it’s all very over the top. There was a bit last season like when she said something to the effect of being so in love with PK she doesn’t even notice other men.  This season it’s amplified.


----------



## baghagg

slang said:


> Dorit is so irritating this season. I actually didn't mind her last season, but now she is annoying the crap out of me.
> 
> Why does she freak out every time she sees her kids?
> It's the weirdest thing I've ever seen. She acts like she just got released from prison and hasn't seen them in 10 years the way she screams and shrieks when she sees them. They literally just woke up from a nap, so it's been what - maybe 45 minutes since you last saw them??


Yes this^^^  it was driving me nuts, she seemed maniacal  every time she broke into it. Wtf???  So so strange


----------



## pjhm

bisousx said:


> You forgot to mention Brandi! The craziest of them all!!! lol


Yes, but it was Adrienne who brought her on the show, they were once friends!


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> Dorit is so irritating this season. I actually didn't mind her last season, but now she is annoying the crap out of me.
> 
> Why does she freak out every time she sees her kids?
> It's the weirdest thing I've ever seen. She acts like she just got released from prison and hasn't seen them in 10 years the way she screams and shrieks when she sees them. They literally just woke up from a nap, so it's been what - maybe 45 minutes since you last saw them??


So true..lol


----------



## Megs

I can't deal with Dorit. The fake accent (what accent is it even supposed to be), the way she annunciates different words, she just really irks me. Then add her persona and she's a done deal for me, she's just a no. 

The terrible thing about these shows are the people could be amazing IRL but their character on the show is so unenjoyable. Ugh.


----------



## cafecreme15

Megs said:


> I can't deal with Dorit. The fake accent (what accent is it even supposed to be), the way she annunciates different words, she just really irks me. Then add her persona and she's a done deal for me, she's just a no.
> 
> The terrible thing about these shows are the people could be amazing IRL but their character on the show is so unenjoyable. Ugh.


The fake accent drives me absolutely bonkers. And her ridiculous outfit to go watch Teddi in the horse show...she and her husband are such poseurs.


----------



## horse17

^she looked like a fool....she so wrapped up in being a “wannabe”, she didn’t even think about where she was going..shes so stupid she dressed for a polo match sitting under a tent....or the derby...


----------



## Megs

What does PK do for a living? 

I guess Dorit is trying to sound British...?! Also, at least her face when PK tried to compare his baby having a cone head to Teddi's story of her son not breathing was relatable. Dorit was like SHUT UP PK with her eyes


----------



## Gal4Dior

Sorry ladies, I for sure would eat that chickpea curry. Yum! Looked great and probably was pretty healthy, too. It looked like she spooned it on a bed of couscous.


----------



## cafecreme15

Megs said:


> What does PK do for a living?
> 
> I guess Dorit is trying to sound British...?! Also, at least her face when PK tried to compare his baby having a cone head to Teddi's story of her son not breathing was relatable. Dorit was like SHUT UP PK with her eyes


Other than being Boy George's manager, I'm not sure they've ever actually said what he did. I seem to remember Dorit saying last season PK lost everything during the recession, so maybe something related to real estate? I don't like to count other people's money, but they sure do live an extravagant life style for people who were, according to her, flat broke only 10 years ago.


----------



## lulilu

cafecreme15 said:


> Other than being Boy George's manager, I'm not sure they've ever actually said what he did. I seem to remember Dorit saying last season PK lost everything during the recession, so maybe something related to real estate? I don't like to count other people's money, but they sure do live an extravagant life style for people who were, according to her, flat broke only 10 years ago.



They really do appear to be poseurs.  I was hoping to get a good look at that birkin she waved around -- can't help wonder if it's real.  Someone suggested that her bag and other things are rented (Rent the Runway?).


----------



## Gal4Dior

lulilu said:


> They really do appear to be poseurs.  I was hoping to get a good look at that birkin she waved around -- can't help wonder if it's real.  Someone suggested that her bag and other things are rented (Rent the Runway?).



I have a feeling she wouldn’t stick around if she had to “rent” a Birkin. I do have a feeling PK is mortgaged up to his eyeballs, though.

I do think a lot of the wives in RHOA do rent their bags, but say they own them.


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> Dorit is so irritating this season. I actually didn't mind her last season, but now she is annoying the crap out of me.
> 
> Why does she freak out every time she sees her kids?
> It's the weirdest thing I've ever seen. She acts like she just got released from prison and hasn't seen them in 10 years the way she screams and shrieks when she sees them. They literally just woke up from a nap, so it's been what - maybe 45 minutes since you last saw them??



When they brought out the birthday gift and the camera didn't show it for a minute, I thought it was a Cartier necklace box or something with all Dorit's shrieking.  No, it was her own kid who presumably she had just seen five minutes before.    And we are supposed to believe that PK in his T shirt dressed kid up in a white suit?   

That meal looked so unappetizing, whatever it was.


----------



## tweegy

LVSistinaMM said:


> Sorry ladies, I for sure would eat that chickpea curry. Yum! Looked great and probably was pretty healthy, too. It looked like she spooned it on a bed of couscous.


 We have curry dishes made from chickpea here and its the bomb!


----------



## Mrs.Z

LVSistinaMM said:


> I have a feeling she wouldn’t stick around if she had to “rent” a Birkin. I do have a feeling PK is mortgaged up to his eyeballs, though.
> 
> I do think a lot of the wives in RHOA do rent their bags, but say they own them.



I think the bags of the RHOA are fake. I cannot believe Porsha has multiple exotic bags and Sheree’s look off to me.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cafecreme15 said:


> Other than being Boy George's manager, I'm not sure they've ever actually said what he did. I seem to remember Dorit saying last season PK lost everything during the recession, so maybe something related to real estate? I don't like to count other people's money, but they sure do live an extravagant life style for people who were, according to her, flat broke only 10 years ago.


I thought he went bankrupt in England, I also thought there were also some rumors of shady financial dealings. But whatever happened,  I agree they do live an extravagant lifestyle (or at least portray themselves that way) for being broke only 10 years ago.


----------



## kemilia

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought he went bankrupt in England, I also thought there were also some rumors of shady financial dealings. But whatever happened,  I agree they do live an extravagant lifestyle (or at least portray themselves that way) for being broke only 10 years ago.


Didn't he give Dorit a rose-gold Bentley or some expensive car last season? I remember that car showing up in their driveway and her shrieking.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

kemilia said:


> Didn't he give Dorit a rose-gold Bentley or some expensive car last season? I remember that car showing up in their driveway and her shrieking.


Yes! but have we seen it this year? Would seem to me that's type of car they would be want filmed dirivng around.
(And personally I felt that whole thing of giving her the Bentley felt very staged).


----------



## tweegy

Yeh I recalled seeing the bentley in the first episode I think. But I believe it was shown this season..briefly tho lol


CanuckBagLover said:


> Yes! but have we seen it this year? Would seem to me that's type of car they would be want filmed dirivng around.
> (And personally I felt that whole thing of giving her the Bentley felt very staged).


----------



## imgg

tweegy said:


> Yeh I recalled seeing the bentley in the first episode I think. But I believe it was shown this season..briefly tho lol


I'm sure I did too, maybe in the previews. 

I guess I am in the minority, I like Dorit.  I love her style and she seems to be either a bit hit or a big miss.  Her hair at the dinner was a big miss.  Don't care for PK and agree her reaction to seeing her children are very strange.


----------



## bisousx

slang said:


> Dorit is so irritating this season. I actually didn't mind her last season, but now she is annoying the crap out of me.
> 
> Why does she freak out every time she sees her kids?
> It's the weirdest thing I've ever seen. She acts like she just got released from prison and hasn't seen them in 10 years the way she screams and shrieks when she sees them. They literally just woke up from a nap, so it's been what - maybe 45 minutes since you last saw them??



Maybe because she doesn’t actually see her kids that much... they’re always with their nannies! 



Jk idk


----------



## pursegrl12

bisousx said:


> Maybe because she doesn’t actually see her kids that much... they’re always with their nannies!
> 
> 
> 
> Jk idk


BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lubina

LVSistinaMM said:


> I do have a feeling PK is mortgaged up to his eyeballs, though.


Maybe with other, but the home they live in is owned by someone else. PK supposedly invested an undisclosed dollar amount in it. Who knows what the dollar amount invested is. He could have paid to have the grass cut and the amount is considered an investment. 


https://therealdeal.com/la/2017/08/...aul-kemsley-list-beverly-hills-villa-for-13m/


----------



## Mrs.Z

Lubina said:


> Maybe with other, but the home they live in is owned by someone else. PK supposedly invested an undisclosed dollar amount in it. Who knows what the dollar amount invested is. He could have paid to have the grass cut and the amount is considered an investment.
> 
> 
> https://therealdeal.com/la/2017/08/...aul-kemsley-list-beverly-hills-villa-for-13m/



Interesting......I feel like a number of people do this ...bloggers, reality stars etc.  Live in a home that they renovated or developed hoping it becomes sort of “insta or reality famous” and they can unload it and make a profit.  I think this is what the Gorgas did on RHONJ but of course it backfired bc their place is tacky as hell.


----------



## Megs

Anyone used to watch MTV Cribs...? There was a big expose after the show aired saying how many of the celebs were in rented homes, rented cars, etc. So I wouldn't be surprised to find that any other TV "star" would do the same thing. 

They could also be getting PR samples of bags for example. We are sent bag samples to review for purseblog.com editorial and then we ship it back, but I could make it look like I had the sickest collection of bags (it's what most style bloggers do, and actually celebs pull bags for events etc). Just thinking about this now...


----------



## horse17

Unfortunately I know so so many people that are in these situations... big house massive debt.... it's the people that don't know them well think that they are just so supremely wealthy when that's not the case


----------



## horse17

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought he went bankrupt in England, I also thought there were also some rumors of shady financial dealings. But whatever happened,  I agree they do live an extravagant lifestyle (or at least portray themselves that way) for being broke only 10 years ago.


Wouldn’t surprise me..he looks like that type....also, wouldn’t he be paying spousal or child support?...i thought he was divorced with kids


----------



## horse17

Lubina said:


> Maybe with other, but the home they live in is owned by someone else. PK supposedly invested an undisclosed dollar amount in it. Who knows what the dollar amount invested is. He could have paid to have the grass cut and the amount is considered an investment.
> 
> 
> https://therealdeal.com/la/2017/08/...aul-kemsley-list-beverly-hills-villa-for-13m/


Ok..so is this the home they live in on the show?...this one looks larger and different?


----------



## Mrs.Z

horse17 said:


> Wouldn’t surprise me..he looks like that type....also, wouldn’t he be paying spousal or child support?...i thought he was divorced with kids



There are a few articles online about his bankruptcy....he was unable to pay child support, had no assets etc.


----------



## Mrs.Z

horse17 said:


> Ok..so is this the home they live in on the show?...this one looks larger and different?



Same house featured on the show.


----------



## tweegy

Lubina said:


> Maybe with other, but the home they live in is owned by someone else. PK supposedly invested an undisclosed dollar amount in it. Who knows what the dollar amount invested is. He could have paid to have the grass cut and the amount is considered an investment.
> 
> 
> https://therealdeal.com/la/2017/08/...aul-kemsley-list-beverly-hills-villa-for-13m/



So this dude is renovating a house that isn’t his? And renovated it to look uglier in some areas.. that outdoor area? What were they thinking. That makes not sense to me. (Not aimed at you, Lubina I mean PK and Dorit)

I agree with Megs, I can see that happening we’ve seen it before with celebs. And yeh, as another poster said I often wonder how the RHOA have some of the things they have.. Kenya went from a range to a Bentley if I saw correct? hmmm 

We know some genuinely are loaded but some others I think are trying to compete. But you can def tell the difference to folks who’ve had money and the new money folks...


----------



## tweegy

horse17 said:


> Unfortunately I know so so many people that are in these situations... big house massive debt.... it's the people that don't know them well think that they are just so supremely wealthy when that's not the case



True here is similar but not that scale.. it’s a ‘keeping up with the jones’ life - which I don’t deal with. Someone asked me the other day why I still have my relatively new suv, I’m like ‘whyyy would I not have that?’ Just odd thinking...


----------



## horse17

Mrs.Z said:


> Same house fea





tweegy said:


> True here is similar but not that scale.. it’s a ‘keeping up with the jones’ life - which I don’t deal with. Someone asked me the other day why I still have my relatively new suv, I’m like ‘whyyy would I not have that?’ Just odd thinking...


Yep... they say living under your means is best... but it's funny the people I know thay try to pretend they have a lot of money somehow someway end up getting by...... whether it's refinancing taking out an equity loan borrowing from parents or whatever they end up doing it.... and I'm talking about adults in their 50s...... one in particular that I know well and I've had her cry to me about trying to make ends meet so she can show whatever she wants on the outside but who knows what they go through in the inside


----------



## tweegy

horse17 said:


> Yep... they say living under your means is best... but it's funny the people I know thay try to pretend they have a lot of money somehow someway end up getting by...... whether it's refinancing taking out an equity loan borrowing from parents or whatever they end up doing it.... and I'm talking about adults in their 50s...... one in particular that I know well and I've had her cry to me about trying to make ends meet so she can show whatever she wants on the outside but who knows what they go through in the inside



Yep! I’m not about spending money on insurance and etc on a car just to say I have a new car when the car I have is new. Sorry, I don’t like debt. That’s a trip somewhere for me or some other way to treat myself. 

But I know folks that just don’t think like that and one person in particular, is in so much debt from house remodeling. Similar to your friend. But still wants to live ‘high life’ makes no sense to me, not the route I would take, but it’s not my life. Folks you associate with have greater impact on some. Someone not self secure will be more inclined to try to keep up with the next than someone who knows what they’re about.


----------



## tweegy

So I’m just now watching this week’s epi. I dunno what dorit made but doesn’t look THAT bad.. doesn’t look like a curry dish at all tho. But I do think it was a tad odd to serve just that and salad..

I just remembered isn’t dorit Israeli? Maybe it’s a dish from her mom or something.


----------



## pjhm

I kept thinking what if the guests don’t like it, there’s nothing else to eat except salad. I always serve several different main  dishes, steak, ribs, lasagne just in case someone doesn’t like what’s available or if one dish doesn’t turn out well.


----------



## Allisonfaye

cafecreme15 said:


> Other than being Boy George's manager, I'm not sure they've ever actually said what he did. I seem to remember Dorit saying last season PK lost everything during the recession, so maybe something related to real estate? I don't like to count other people's money, but they sure do live an extravagant life style for people who were, according to her, flat broke only 10 years ago.



I know! I was wondering what he did, too. He couldn't possibly make much being Boy George's manager.

Ugh, Erika has the worst taste in clothes. We just got back from vacation so I just finished the first episode but that pink t-shirt she had on was hideous. Camille looked the classiest. Funny because wasn't she a stripper in a past life?


----------



## Mrs.Z

I don’t ever think Camille was a stripper, she was a dancer in the early days of MTV, for Club MTV or something.  

So last season I believe PK was a talent manager thus the Boy George connection.  Based on the previous article posted about their house, he appears to be getting back into property development.


----------



## nastasja

I don’t think Camille was a stripper, but she did softcore porn.


----------



## Mrs.Z

killerlife said:


> I don’t think Camille was a stripper, but she did softcore porn.



Whoa, I didn’t know that.


----------



## CeeJay

Mrs.Z said:


> I don’t ever think Camille was a stripper, she was a dancer in the early days of MTV, for Club MTV or something.
> 
> So last season I believe PK was a talent manager thus the Boy George connection.  Based on the previous article posted about their house, he appears to be getting back into property development.


He has also done some commercials; can't remember one at the top of my head .. but, yeah .. with only 1 client, he can't be making much $$$. 

Also - his accent is NOT (by any means) Posh (called a Toff).  I remember working in the UK, and sad to say, but they all told me that all you had to do was open your mouth and they would know exactly your "class".  There class system is still rife over there; honestly, I was happy to be American because they didn't lump me into that nonsense!  Who knows about Dorit's accent; I find it annoying as it seems to be fake. 

I like Teddy; she seems down to earth .. and it sounds as though growing up in SC kept her grounded.  Sad to say, I don't think she got much from her father, so I totally understand her wanting to be more "economical".  When I saw Dorit with those Hermes dishes, I just shook my head .. like, REALLY? .. what a waste of $$$!!!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Dorit needs to stop speaking baby language to her children. Saying things like "poo-poo" instead of the actual words and changing her voice so HIGH pitched is driving me crazy. Also her boobs look absurd.

Other than that I still think she has great style (except for the weird denim dress she wore on the ferris wheel and the wet look hair style).


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Aaaaand can we talk about Ericas lips in the talking heads? There's lilac lipgloss all over her mouth corners?!


----------



## baghagg

COPENHAGEN said:


> Aaaaand can we talk about Ericas lips in the talking heads? There's lilac lipgloss all over her mouth corners?!


BBAHAHAHAHAHA you mean her "DSL" lol


----------



## Megs

baghagg said:


> BBAHAHAHAHAHA you mean her "DSL" lol



I can't deal with her hair and her lips in those scenes... the lipstick is legit just running off her lips all over her face.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Megs said:


> I can't deal with her hair and her lips in those scenes... the lipstick is legit just running off her lips all over her face.



So the make-up is less Pretty Mess and more Hot Mess. [emoji23]


----------



## baghagg

Megs said:


> I can't deal with her hair and her lips in those scenes... the lipstick is legit just running off her lips all over her face.


 For sure..  also,  sometimes she looks so very pretty,  but other times,  particularly with some of her hair pulled back (but not all of it,  half up/ half down) she seems line a cartoon character.  The lipstick adds to the whole scene [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Lubina

> (Not aimed at you, Lubina I mean PK and Dorit)


No offense taken! I find these shows fascinating. A loooong time ago as part of my job I used to have to research people who were moneyed and what could be uncovered is jaw dropping, mainly how so many were faking it and lost all their possessions in the blink of an eye! I was young at the time, but I Iearned a lot about credit and leasing and lying.   



> I don’t ever think Camille was a stripper, she was a dancer in the early days of MTV, for Club MTV or something.


Dunno if she was a stripper but she was rumored to have been a yacht girl and she was most definitely a soft core "actress". Her work can still be viewed. Google name search + video.


----------



## TC1

Dorit "I'm an excellent cook" (takes store bought Hummus out of container and spoons into dish) then also makes a chick pea based sloppy Morocaan dish?.


----------



## pjhm

The other thing that struck me strange about that dinner is who goes to someone’s house for dinner to supposedly get to know each other, and then  listen to the hosts disparage others they know? The guests looked liked hostages at the table.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Dorit "I'm an excellent cook" (takes store bought Hummus out of container and spoons into dish) then also makes a chick pea based sloppy Morocaan dish?.


that dinner looked sloppy and nasty....  I peeped Teddy's face when her plate was in front of her - LOL

and why go spend close to $20K on some dinnerware, then throw that mess of a entree on the plates???  I was expecting full on 7 course dinner, not Trader Joe's hummus and canned chickpeas mixed with other stuff


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> that dinner looked sloppy and nasty....  I peeped Teddy's face when her plate was in front of her - LOL
> 
> and why go spend close to $20K on some dinnerware, then throw that mess of a entree on the plates???  I was expecting full on 7 course dinner, not Trader Joe's hummus and canned chickpeas mixed with other stuff


EXACTLY!!! .. HA, I was thinking "my gosh, those Hermes plates must be appalled with whatever crap they have put on me!"  

As far as the trash talking about Rinna, that was just low.  Look, I get that the 2 of them don't like her, but to sit there and go on about her was just crass IMO.  Kind of goes to show you that these 2 are really rather low-class.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Teddie and her husband looked like deer caught in the headlights listening to Dorit and PK.  I like them


----------



## tweegy

I think PK is more petty and holding to the Rinna grudge than Dorit.. when he said ‘oh you wait baby’ ...dude, calm down. I think PK is trying for a peach sometimes...


----------



## Wamgurl

All I could think of when I was watching Dorit’s dinner segment was...can you at least garnish the plate with some parsley?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wamgurl said:


> All I could think of when I was watching Dorit’s dinner segment was...can you at least garnish the plate with some parsley?


parsley wanted no parts of that 'dinner'


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> parsley wanted no parts of that 'dinner'



That's for sure. What an inappropriate conversation over dinner compounded with poor etiquette


----------



## Megs

Safe to say majority of us are really let down by her "I'm a great chef" meal...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Megs said:


> Safe to say majority of us are really let down by her "I'm a great chef" meal...


yeah...  I had a better meal out of my Hello Fresh box yesterday!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I was not liking Teddi too much during the first episode but after she said what she did for a living, I liked her better.

I remember back in the 80's when I lived in Myrtle Beach, John Mellencamp used to come there and party with a coworker of mine. She was a very tall, buxom blonde (think Marilyn Monroe) and she said he was a pig and stared her in the chest. But Teddi seems pretty grounded so far.

I found Rinna pretty pathetic in the first episode. She must realize her stock is lower without Eileen to hang out with so she seems to be trying hard to get along with SOMEONE. I am not a big fan of hers but I think she was being picked on in the beginning...but VDP was doing that a lot last year, too. She disguises it as humor but I think it's kind of nasty.

I agree that Erika looks like a cartoon character. I am kind of over her poor, damaged me routine. And that outfit she wore in Vegas? No words, really.

Agree. Dorit is being more annoying than last year.


----------



## tweegy

Megs said:


> Safe to say majority of us are really let down by her "I'm a great chef" meal...





DC-Cutie said:


> yeah...  I had a better meal out of my Hello Fresh box yesterday!



You know how you just look at a plate suspicious and you know it’s a gamble that you’re gonna spend the rest of the night on the bowl... that’s how that meal looked. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Mrs.Z said:


> There are a few articles online about his bankruptcy....he was unable to pay child support, had no assets etc.


Well I hope he is paying child support now if he can afford a Bentley and mansion... Nothing lower than a man that doesn't take care of his kids.


----------



## coutureinatl

I only sporadically come to this thread so perhaps this has been said before but PK reminds me a bit of Simon from RHONY. Both men always seem(ed)  to interject themselves in their wives' lives and happenings on the show.


----------



## horse17

coutureinatl said:


> I only sporadically come to this thread so perhaps this has been said before but PK reminds me a bit of Simon from RHONY. Both men always seem(ed)  to interject themselves in their wives' lives and happenings on the show.


And they’re both gross lol


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> yeah...  I had a better meal out of my Hello Fresh box yesterday!


How do you like Hello Fresh? Been wanting to try Blue Apron.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tivo said:


> How do you like Hello Fresh? Been wanting to try Blue Apron.


I like it!  But I like Blue Apron as well.   It was so cold the other day and I was thinking 'what will I make for dinner", then 10 minutes later the concierge called and said 'you have a Hello Fresh delivery'!  So it's super convenient.


----------



## horse17

Lisa’s daughters....seriously? I think they actually think they’re Gigi and Bella.....smh


----------



## chowlover2

horse17 said:


> Lisa’s daughters....seriously? I think they actually think they’re Gigi and Bella.....smh


In their dreams! They are the C List version.


----------



## caitlin1214

GoGlam said:


> I can’t put my finger on the reason why, but I wouldn’t want to live in Kyle’s Bel Air Home.  The design is all over the place, ceilings seem on the low side in some of the rooms... it’s not impressive to me at all. I hope they get their asking price though!



Have you heard of McMansion Hell? Love it! They look at houses on the market and point out exactly what's architecturally wrong with each one. 



cafecreme15 said:


> Yes to this! So upsetting to think these girls took the place of someone who would have really valued an education there. And those Koons totes are just terrible! I wonder if any of the high profile people who carry them understand the message or history of them?



Maybe not here, but could you please PM me where I should be looking to learn the history about them? I'd love a little fashion lesson! 

(And those bags are hideous. It's one thing to be inspired by the Great Masters - a shade of pink from Monet's Waterlilies or the yellow from Monet's Starry Night - but it's quite another to slap people across with them. If you want things with the piece on them, that's what the museum gift shop is for. The totes are that but at a much tackier lever.) 



coconutsboston said:


> Kyle's own niece was the first one targeted by the "Bling Ring" because they thought she was dumb (and she left her key under the door mat).  She didn't even know until their second hit that she'd even been robbed once!


And it wasn't until she noticed her grandmother's jewelry was missing. 
(And it was Orlando Bloom's Rolexes that were stolen.) 

Read The Bling Ring by Nancy Jo Sales. Fascinating. 

One of them wore rosary beads that were similar to the ones stolen from Lindsay Lohan's house. To court. (They were confiscated.) 



CeeJay said:


> Also - his accent is NOT (by any means) Posh (called a Toff).  I remember working in the UK, and sad to say, but they all told me that all you had to do was open your mouth and they would know exactly your "class".  There class system is still rife over there; honestly, I was happy to be American because they didn't lump me into that nonsense!  Who knows about Dorit's accent; I find it annoying as it seems to be fake.



As a young man growing up in England, my dad realized that people would judge him for how he spoke and he worked to change his accent. He has since lost his rough sounding accent. (I hate the fact that even now accents are differentiated by class!) 

Regarding heavy accents in the States, if it's a particularly heavy accent it would only be an issue if someone wanted to be a newscaster, or something. But it's not a class thing.


----------



## cafecreme15

caitlin1214 said:


> Have you heard of McMansion Hell? Love it! They look at houses on the market and point out exactly what's architecturally wrong with each one.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not here, but could you please PM me where I should be looking to learn the history about them? I'd love a little fashion lesson!
> 
> (And those bags are hideous. It's one thing to be inspired by the Great Masters - a shade of pink from Monet's Waterlilies or the yellow from Monet's Starry Night - but it's quite another to slap people across with them. If you want things with the piece on them, that's what the museum gift shop is for. The totes are that but at a much tackier lever.)
> 
> 
> And it wasn't until she noticed her grandmother's jewelry was missing.
> (And it was Orlando Bloom's Rolexes that were stolen.)
> 
> Read The Bling Ring by Nancy Jo Sales. Fascinating.
> 
> One of them wore rosary beads that were similar to the ones stolen from Lindsay Lohan's house. To court. (They were confiscated.)
> 
> 
> 
> As a young man growing up in England, my dad realized that people would judge him for how he spoke and he worked to change his accent. He has since lost his rough sounding accent. (I hate the fact that even now accents are differentiated by class!)
> 
> Regarding heavy accents in the States, if it's a particularly heavy accent it would only be an issue if someone wanted to be a newscaster, or something. But it's not a class thing.



I’ll PM you in the morning Caitlin! I actually wrote an academic paper about them and am happy to share it.


----------



## TC1

So, Dorit called Camille the c word..but why?. Did I miss something in a previous scene?.


----------



## Gal4Dior

TC1 said:


> So, Dorit called Camille the c word..but why?. Did I miss something in a previous scene?.



Yeah I didn’t get that either. She just sounded like a raving lunatic. It’s not good when PK needs to try to shut her down.


----------



## bisousx

The producers shouldn't spend so much time featuring Teddy.. she'll be gone next season. I think her coaching business will do well after this show's done. She comes across as a very respectful and normal person (not catty at all) and I bet her clients would appreciate that. There are a lot of personal trainers who are quick to gossip or make snarky remarks about people... not a good look for them.


----------



## bisousx

Camille's new bf is handsome!


----------



## AECornell

caitlin1214 said:


> As a young man growing up in England, my dad realized that people would judge him for how he spoke and he worked to change his accent. He has since lost his rough sounding accent. (I hate the fact that even now accents are differentiated by class!)
> 
> Regarding heavy accents in the States, if it's a particularly heavy accent it would only be an issue if someone wanted to be a newscaster, or something. But it's not a class thing.



I can totally understand this. I’m from the US but we’ve been living in the UK for the last 2 years. Someone’s accent here is much more judged than in the US. Particularly where we live in Edinburgh, there are two kinds of accents: regular Scottish and posh Scottish. If you’re from Edinburgh, you have a posh Scottish accent and it sounds English. At first I couldn’t tell the different between the posh Scottish and English because they sound so similar. My downstairs neighbor said “we may sound English but we’re Scottish.” They’re definitely posh so wasn’t even something I knew about until they brought it up.

Otherwise Scotland doesn’t have too many variations in accents as England does.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I was slightly confused by the dinner scene also, I think Dorit was drunk and being loud and not making much sense.  PK AND Mauricio were telling her to be quiet, which was embarrassing! 

It’s always confusing how these people are dressed, they are arriving discussing how hot it is out yet they are not wearing cool clothing.  It was clear from the beginning Dorit was warm in her outfit of probably itchy lace with her head band and hair plastered to her face, so instead of guzzling ice water to cool off she decided to drink to excess.  Dorit seems like a mess this season.


----------



## bagsforme

I think Dorit is trying to stay relevant this season.  Way to obnoxious at dinner.  I was embarrassed for her.  Had to laugh when Lisa V said she was a good choice for her jewelry cause of her decollate.   Seriously, her boobs look like they're encapsulated.  
Kyle renovated her home then bought one in Encino?  Guess she was remodeling to sell?  
Lisa R is doing exactly what Yolanda did with her girls on the show to make them models. 
Teddy is just sits back and takes it all in.  She doesn't add much so I predict she won't last more than one season either.  
Why is Camille back?  She's another that just sits back.  She rarely says a word.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LVSistinaMM said:


> Yeah I didn’t get that either. She just sounded like a raving lunatic. It’s not good when PK needs to try to shut her down.


Her bizarre behaviour at Kyle's dinner party made me think that Lisa R's accusation las year that Dorit does coke maybe is true...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bagsforme said:


> I think Dorit is trying to stay relevant this season.  Way to obnoxious at dinner.  I was embarrassed for her.  Had to laugh when Lisa V said she was a good choice for her jewelry cause of her decollate.   Seriously, her boobs look like they're encapsulated.
> Kyle renovated her home then bought one in Encino?  Guess she was remodeling to sell?
> Lisa R is doing exactly what Yolanda did with her girls on the show to make them models.
> Teddy is just sits back and takes it all in.  She doesn't add much so I predict she won't last more than one season either.
> Why is Camille back?  She's another that just sits back.  She rarely says a word.


Agree with you but I I would like more Camille time.. and give her another chance


----------



## DC-Cutie

Camille's new man is HANDSOME!  He's got that old school look about him.  

Dorit and PK can go.


----------



## TC1

Dorit being asked to be in a magazine then whining about how she wasn't using her own hair and makeup team was obnoxious. She didn't like the photos they took because they weren't filtered within an inch of their lives like all her IG posts.


----------



## GoGlam

TC1 said:


> Dorit being asked to be in a magazine then whining about how she wasn't using her own hair and makeup team was obnoxious. She didn't like the photos they took because they weren't filtered within an inch of their lives like all her IG posts.



I have to say that her makeup did not look good... I think she hated the pictures because of that.

Once you know what works for you, and get something that doesn’t, it’s not easy to accept it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I couldn't tell if it was the makeup or her skin - but it was very oily.  So when she asked to be powdered, they should have done it.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Agree with GoGlam and DC-Cutie, the makeup didn’t look great, a bit heavy and oily.  She could have said no to the shoot as it was apparently so last minute.


----------



## horse17

bagsforme said:


> I think Dorit is trying to stay relevant this season.  Way to obnoxious at dinner.  I was embarrassed for her.  Had to laugh when Lisa V said she was a good choice for her jewelry cause of her decollate.   Seriously, her boobs look like they're encapsulated.
> Kyle renovated her home then bought one in Encino?  Guess she was remodeling to sell?
> Lisa R is doing exactly what Yolanda did with her girls on the show to make them models.
> Teddy is just sits back and takes it all in.  She doesn't add much so I predict she won't last more than one season either.
> Why is Camille back?  She's another that just sits back.  She rarely says a word.


Camille is back to parade around her new beau...lol.....why wouldn't she?..theyre a gorgeous couple


----------



## horse17

TC1 said:


> Dorit being asked to be in a magazine then whining about how she wasn't using her own hair and makeup team was obnoxious. *She didn't like the photos they took because they weren't filtered within an inch of their lives like all her IG posts.*



omg..so true! dorit is extremely attractive, but she doesn't have a natural beauty that is easy to photograph....she needs help and she knows it...


----------



## DC-Cutie

and I'm I the only one that didn't understand why Kyle just had to have a party in a house that's under construction and no electricity?


----------



## Mrs.Z

DC-Cutie said:


> and I'm I the only one that didn't understand why Kyle just had to have a party in a house that's under construction and no electricity?



Agree, it was odd.  I think she said it was her last chance to entertain before the construction got really bad....but it already looked pretty bad.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> and I'm I the only one that didn't understand why Kyle just had to have a party in a house that's under construction and no electricity?


Omg the whole time I'm like, why is this woman entertaining in her mess of a house?


----------



## SandyC1981

Dorit is so damn annoying....and her fake accent.


----------



## Allisonfaye

bagsforme said:


> I think Dorit is trying to stay relevant this season.  Way to obnoxious at dinner.  I was embarrassed for her.  Had to laugh when Lisa V said she was a good choice for her jewelry cause of her decollate.   Seriously, her boobs look like they're encapsulated.
> Kyle renovated her home then bought one in Encino?  Guess she was remodeling to sell?
> Lisa R is doing exactly what Yolanda did with her girls on the show to make them models.
> Teddy is just sits back and takes it all in.  She doesn't add much so I predict she won't last more than one season either.
> Why is Camille back?  She's another that just sits back.  She rarely says a word.



I agree about Dorit trying to stay relevant. Kyle said her husband wanted to move but she didn't. They decided to renovate and when she saw the Robinson house, she fell in love. Who knows if it was true. I got the feeling she wanted more land and maybe couldn't afford BH or Bel Air prices. 

Personally, I don't think any of them look at that great without makeup.


----------



## Mrs.Z

SandyC1981 said:


> Dorit is so damn annoying....and her fake accent.



Haha, my husband who wasn’t even paying attention literally stopped and yelled out the same thing in reaction to her!


----------



## TC1

How awfully staged was that "paparazzi" and group of fans in Tokyo for Rinna's daughters


----------



## Bentley1

Rinna is so annoying with trying to push her daughters as some sort of top models on Gigi's level. The whole Tokyo thing was so extra & staged w the 2 paid paparazzi guys & 
Rinna going on & on about how amazing & busy they are as models & now need bodyguards blah blah all for a store opening? She's delusional. 

Watch how quickly the little they are doing (store openings, etc) fizzles out. 

That younger one in particular needs to have several seats, she is in no way model material face or body wise. 

Dorit..no words on how obnoxious & thirsty she is this season. She's so bad I prefer her leechy husband to her.


----------



## cafecreme15

TC1 said:


> How awfully staged was that "paparazzi" and group of fans in Tokyo for Rinna's daughters


It was totally shameless and obvious! I cringed watching it.


Bentley1 said:


> Rinna is so annoying with trying to push her daughters as some sort of top models on Gigi's level. The whole Tokyo thing was so extra & staged w the 2 paid paparazzi guys &
> Rinna going on & on about how amazing & busy they are as models & now need bodyguards blah blah all for a store opening? She's delusional.
> 
> Watch how quickly the little they are doing (store openings, etc) fizzles out.
> 
> That younger one in particular needs to have several seats, she is in no way model material face or body wise.
> 
> Dorit..no words on how obnoxious & thirsty she is this season. She's so bad I prefer her leechy husband to her.


I'm glad you said it so I didn't have to! Rinna and her daughters are such try-hards. And even PK told Dorit to pipe down...


----------



## PoohBear

I thought Camille looked the best I’ve ever seen her! Her new man is handsome too. I felt really happy for her! 

All I can say about Rinna’s daughters is, “Bless their hearts!” I know she is probably proud of them though. [emoji23]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm the only one that likes Dorit LOL

Tokyo was SO staged and Erika's glam squad keeps clowning her


----------



## Tropigal3

I actually loved Erika's hair & makeup at the Geisha house but I wish she wore something else.  

Dorit's alcoholic rantings was way over the top at the dinner, ugh.  

Kyle is so attractive but some of the clothes she wears is so old lady-ish.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm the only one that likes Dorit LOL
> 
> Tokyo was SO staged and Erika's glam squad keeps clowning her




Erika is just extra in every way. She looked a damn anime character. They went to a traditional Japanese dinner, not a night out on the town!! WTF is wrong with her? Does she always need to look like she’s walking the street for some attention? She’s beautiful and already gets noticed when she’s with minimal make up and covered up.

As for Rinna’s daughters - no way either of them are Gigi and Bella. They will be modeling Depends diapers just like Mom in the future.

Don’t even get me started about Rinna’s BJ book. This woman will do ANYTHING to make a buck. Nothing wrong with hustling, but have some limits, woman!

When Kyle said she wanted to entertain when the house was undergoing construction, I thought she was kidding!! Why would anyone ever think that was a good idea?


----------



## rockhollow

I think that Dorit is just trying to hard this season. I think she see's herself a breakout star of the show and is really turning up to drama, thinking this is good, but's it not working.
I didn't mind her last season, but she's coming off quite unlikeable this season, she's giving Bravo so many clips of her acting outrageous - getting so drunk at Kyle's...  as mentioned, even PK was trying to get her to tone down - perfect footage for the show.

What's up with Erika's glam squad? They're sure not doing her any favours. She's had some really not nice looks already. I guess she always dresses as Erika Jane on the housewife show.
Maybe she really insists of this looks and outfits. Not a single style of those ponytail looks work.
It can't be cheap to employ her glam squad, and to to fly them to overseas for the weekend.


----------



## imgg

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm the only one that likes Dorit LOL
> 
> Tokyo was SO staged and Erika's glam squad keeps clowning her


I like Dorit too, but drunk Dorit is not a good look.  Hopefully this is not something we see all season.  

New girl doesn't like Dorit taking bad about other people as she is talking bad about Dorit.  I understand why Dorit can't leave the Lisa R subject alone, Lisa was a total a hole to her.  

Tokyo is one of my favorite places.  The tea especially is amazing.


----------



## tweegy

I'm meh with Dorit I don't not like her she has her moments.. What DOES bug me is her over dramatized reaction to things. When Teddi was telling her the story of her birth and then when Dorit saw her son at her birthday....Rilly?! You gonna break down crying and act all hysterical when you JUST saw the kid. And her son's reaction was like  "jus saw you lady"


----------



## kemilia

Yolanda is back ...
http://www.latimes.com/fashion/la-ig-wwd-yolanda-making-a-model-20180109-story.html


----------



## StylishMD

Megs said:


> I can't deal with Dorit. The fake accent (what accent is it even supposed to be), the way she annunciates different words, she just really irks me. Then add her persona and she's a done deal for me, she's just a no.
> 
> The terrible thing about these shows are the people could be amazing IRL but their character on the show is so unenjoyable. Ugh.


Yeah, I don't get the accent, I was born and raised in England and never spoke like that. I've been with my husband 28 years and he does not have a British accent so WTH


----------



## StylishMD

Megs said:


> What does PK do for a living?
> 
> I guess Dorit is trying to sound British...?! Also, at least her face when PK tried to compare his baby having a cone head to Teddi's story of her son not breathing was relatable. Dorit was like SHUT UP PK with her eyes


no British person, including myself, speaks that way
and I bet her name is REALLY Dorothy
SO pretensious


----------



## tweegy

kemilia said:


> Yolanda is back ...
> http://www.latimes.com/fashion/la-ig-wwd-yolanda-making-a-model-20180109-story.html


Wonder if Rinna and her girls will sign up ...


----------



## StylishMD

COPENHAGEN said:


> Aaaaand can we talk about Ericas lips in the talking heads? There's lilac lipgloss all over her mouth corners?!


she reminds me of an older Betty Davis and how she used to look. TOTALLY see this in her future!


----------



## Erum7860

Love Erika, can’t stand Dorit (but she makes for great TV lol)


----------



## DC-Cutie

in the talking heads her makeup was giving me What Happened to Baby Jane vibes


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Dorit being asked to be in a magazine then whining about how she wasn't using her own hair and makeup team was obnoxious. She didn't like the photos they took because they weren't filtered within an inch of their lives like all her IG posts.


She was so rude to the makeup guy!


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> Camille's new man is HANDSOME!  He's got that old school look about him.
> 
> Dorit and PK can go.


I think they look great together!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bentley1 said:


> Rinna is so annoying with trying to push her daughters as some sort of top models on Gigi's level. The whole Tokyo thing was so extra & staged w the 2 paid paparazzi guys &
> Rinna going on & on about how amazing & busy they are as models & now need bodyguards blah blah all for a store opening? She's delusional.
> 
> Watch how quickly the little they are doing (store openings, etc) fizzles out.
> 
> That younger one in particular needs to have several seats, she is in no way model material face or body wise.
> 
> Dorit..no words on how obnoxious & thirsty she is this season. She's so bad I prefer her leechy husband to her.


I don't think there's anything special about either of them.  The younger one is kind of manly, IMO.  Their attitudes especially stink.  They act like entitled brats.


----------



## purseinsanity

PoohBear said:


> I thought Camille looked the best I’ve ever seen her! Her new man is handsome too. I felt really happy for her!
> 
> All I can say about Rinna’s daughters is, “Bless their hearts!” I know she is probably proud of them though. [emoji23]


Are you Southern?


----------



## chowlover2

Yolanda was on Wendy earlier this week and she looks great. I just wish she would come out and say her problems stemmed from the leaky implants instead of the Lyme Disease. 

She also has a businessman in her life, but is keeping things quiet with him.


----------



## PoohBear

purseinsanity said:


> Are you Southern?



How did you guess? We usually say, “Bless it” when someone is being ridiculous or “they’re just pitiful”. Like we totally feel sorry for them!


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> Yolanda was on Wendy earlier this week and she looks great. I just wish she would come out and say her problems stemmed from the leaky implants instead of the Lyme Disease.
> 
> She also has a businessman in her life, but is keeping things quiet with him.


I'm just grateful I don't need to hear about her being sick any more!


----------



## purseinsanity

PoohBear said:


> How did you guess? We usually say, “Bless it” when someone is being ridiculous or “they’re just pitiful”. Like we totally feel sorry for them!


I have some Southern friends that can throw shade like no one's business, LOL!  And all the while look like they're actually making a compliment.


----------



## CeeJay

StylishMD said:


> no British person, including myself, speaks that way
> and I bet her name is REALLY Dorothy
> SO pretensious


Dorit is a common Israeli name, and her mother is from Israel I believe ..


----------



## Coco.lover

Dorit is so made up all the time. I LOVE Kyle's style and Erika is a persona. But Dorit is so over the top. My guess is the couple with less money is Dorit and PK


----------



## coconutsboston

Dorit needed her equally obnoxious OC Housewife to step in and pinch her lips shut.  It would have been called for, at that point.

I agree, Camille looked great.  I hope they keep Mellencamp (already forgot her first name, though!) on, because I like to see her understated reactions to the other ladies loud, squawking antics.


----------



## swags

I wish they would quit shoving Rinna's daughters at the viewers. They are not the Kardashians and they are not Gigi and Bella. They tried to make it look like all those people were there to see them when we know damn well that wasn't the case.


----------



## swags

Dorit was obnoxious at the dinner. When PK corrects you, you know you;re in a bad way.


----------



## tweegy

swags said:


> Dorit was obnoxious at the dinner. When PK corrects you, you know you;re in a bad way.


I was thinkin the same thing.


----------



## frick&frack

coconutsboston said:


> Dorit needed her equally obnoxious OC Housewife to step in and pinch her lips shut.  It would have been called for, at that point.


The same exact thought came to me while watching the episode.


----------



## horse17

Wow..I didn’t know that Kyle isn’t speaking to her sisters....I dont even know what American woman is?....

i wonder what the problem is about Mauricio starting his own business?..


----------



## lulilu

Kyle was waving around yet another Hermes bag tonight (looks like rose poupre kelly).  She has been carrying a number of different Hermes bags -- unlike prior seasons -- and carries them in a way to show them off.  I guess these bags were among those stolen during the burglery of her house.


----------



## Coco.lover

Am I the only one who thinks Dorit's style is vulgar?


----------



## horse17

Coco.lover said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Dorit's style is vulgar?


No...shes way out there this season....OTT...

but Kyle is too...ugg, she looked  terrible at the restaurant....


----------



## lulilu

Dorit is very vulgar.  And fake.  When they showed old photos of her during her swimwear history, it is clear she's had plastic surgery.  A nose job at the least.


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> Wow..I didn’t know that Kyle isn’t speaking to her sisters....I dont even know what American woman is?....
> 
> i wonder what the problem is about Mauricio starting his own business?..


I think the Hiltons are upset because Mauricio used their contacts, while employed to start his own brokerage.  I see both sides, but the Hiltons need to get over it.  In California it is a right to work state.


----------



## horse17

imgg said:


> I think the Hiltons are upset because Mauricio used their contacts, while employed to start his own brokerage.  I see both sides, but the Hiltons need to get over it.  In California it is a right to work state.


Aah...well that makes sense...that’s not cool...i wonder if he had a non compete..probably wouldn’t stand in CAL...


----------



## bagsforme

Very true about Kyle this season about how she's showing her stuff.  Even in her Insta pics, everything is well placed to see the label.  We know you have money.  I can't stand when people are obnoxious about it. 
I also find the Gucci sweats that Erica is wearing over the top too. 
I like labels as anyone else but really?


----------



## horse17

bagsforme said:


> Very true about Kyle this season about how she's showing her stuff.  Even in her Insta pics, everything is well placed to see the label.  We know you have money.  I can't stand when people are obnoxious about it.
> I also find the Gucci sweats that Erica is wearing over the top too.
> I like labels as anyone else but really?


I wonder if Kyle has a stylist?...she needs to fire her/him...she looks ridiculous...


----------



## imgg

horse17 said:


> Aah...well that makes sense...that’s not cool...i wonder if he had a non compete..probably wouldn’t stand in CAL...


Non-competes do not hold up in California.  It is definitely not an employer friendly state.


----------



## lulilu

bagsforme said:


> Very true about Kyle this season about how she's showing her stuff.  Even in her Insta pics, everything is well placed to see the label.  We know you have money.  I can't stand when people are obnoxious about it.
> I also find the Gucci sweats that Erica is wearing over the top too.
> I like labels as anyone else but really?



I noticed that Kyle has been waving around (or holding up in front of her like an ad) a number of chanel flaps as well.  She must have done some serious shopping prior to filming.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

It was rather a boring episode. But I liked Camille's comments in her talking head section about Dorit and at dinner.  Camille had every right to be offended by Dorit.  And while I like LVP, she really does has some questionable judgement when it comes to friends. Dorit was not funny at  Kyle's dinner. It was not people simply not "getting" her sense of humor.  
As for Dorit's swimwear line, not buying the line that she gave it up to have a family.  Lots of women entrepreneurs who manage to do both (successfully).  It makes me wonder whether her line simply didn't sell well. (And that little picture book of swimwuit styles was laughable - that's what she call design?) As for PK managing the business side, I guess Boy George isn't keeping him sufficiently busy.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I thought the episode was kind of boring, let’s have ten different lunches where we debate whether Dorit was 15 or 50 minutes late, and let’s argue about it for the rest of the season....ugh. 

Agree that these Gucci outfits Erika wears are very unflattering, the green track suit from Vegas was not feminine at all.  Dorit’s outfits this season are not outfits, they look like costumes, Erika’s as well.  I think Kyle dresses a bit too young and trendy, she is gorgeous.  She needs to cut her hair too.


----------



## Mrs.Z

CanuckBagLover said:


> It was rather a boring episode. But I liked Camille's comments in her talking head section about Dorit and at dinner.  Camille had every right to be offended by Dorit.  And while I like LVP, she really does has some questionable judgement when it comes to friends. Dorit was not funny at  Kyle's dinner. It was not people simply not "getting" her sense of humor.
> As for Dorit's swimwear line, not buying the line that she gave it up to have a family.  Lots of women entrepreneurs who manage to do both (successfully).  It makes me wonder whether her line simply didn't sell well. (And that little picture book of swimwuit styles was laughable - that's what she call design?) As for PK managing the business side, I guess Boy George isn't keeping him sufficiently busy.



Agree 100%! She was “sketching” swimwear by coloring in little forms? The line was ready to take off to the next level but she gave it up to be a mother.....they are so full of crap I just don’t buy any of it.  PK is the business mastermind, has he previously run a successful fashion label?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Dorit Kemsley Drops Mansion Price Over $1 Million Dollars!

http://www.realitytea.com/2018/01/16/dorit-kemsley-drops-mansion-price-1-million-dollars/


----------



## purseinsanity

bagsforme said:


> Very true about Kyle this season about how she's showing her stuff.  Even in her Insta pics, everything is well placed to see the label.  We know you have money.  I can't stand when people are obnoxious about it.
> I also find the Gucci sweats that Erica is wearing over the top too.
> I like labels as anyone else but really?


She does stuff like that, she's just asking for trouble.  
I find it comical that I read in an article that she claims she's having trouble buying things since the robbery, yet she was photographed shopping in Aspen the day or two after.  All of these women are full of it.


----------



## bisousx

lulilu said:


> Kyle was waving around yet another Hermes bag tonight (looks like rose poupre kelly).  She has been carrying a number of different Hermes bags -- unlike prior seasons -- and carries them in a way to show them off.  I guess these bags were among those stolen during the burglery of her house.



My jaw dropped when I saw that kelly. The color is so beautiful.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

purseinsanity said:


> She does stuff like that, she's just asking for trouble.
> I find it comical that I read in an article that she claims she's having trouble buying things since the robbery, yet she was photographed shopping in Aspen the day or two after.  All of these women are full of it.


Comical to say the least! Her IG pics are a burglar's dream! Just non stop showing off of all of her high-end goods - she painted herself as the perfect target to be robbed.


----------



## horse17

CanuckBagLover said:


> Dorit Kemsley Drops Mansion Price Over $1 Million Dollars!
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2018/01/16/dorit-kemsley-drops-mansion-price-1-million-dollars/


you mean "dorit and her investors" are dropping the price..lol


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Why was Dorit wearing a pup tent to lunch?


----------



## luckylove

bagnshoofetish said:


> Why was Dorit wearing a pup tent to lunch?



It was a really absurd looking outfit especially with those boots! I think she is enjoying being the center of attention and trying to establish herself as "the breakout star" of the show, thus her more outrageous behavior and fashion.


----------



## simone72

I did not know Kyles home was robbed ! I was also commenting away about how many new Hermes bags etc she had purchased recently and that business must be good!
The new girl Teddy does not seem to me an exciting new member of the cast she seems always grumpy and judgemental and maybe resentful of what the others have just my two cents.
Erika and Dorit look like clowns with those over the top outfits hopefully there will be a better storyline than the silly Dorit was late one!


----------



## DC-Cutie

simone72 said:


> I did not know Kyles home was robbed ! I was also commenting away about how many new Hermes bags etc she had purchased recently and that business must be good!
> The new girl Teddy does not seem to me an exciting new member of the cast she seems always grumpy and judgemental and maybe resentful of what the others have just my two cents.
> Erika and Dorit look like clowns with those over the top outfits hopefully there will be a better storyline than the silly Dorit was late one!


I don't think she's grumpy or judgmental, she's just looking at them like 'are these fools serious?', which is the same way I look at them every episode.  Because you have to admit, Dorit's behavior and persona is just over the top


----------



## simone72

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think she's grumpy or judgmental, she's just looking at them like 'are these fools serious?', which is the same way I look at them every episode.  Because you have to admit, Dorit's behavior and persona is just over the top


I guess I am so used to watching them that I have become unfazed lol I just don’t feel she fits in maybe she’s too normal


----------



## DC-Cutie

simone72 said:


> I guess I am so used to watching them that I have become unfazed lol I just don’t feel she fits in maybe she’s too normal


def too normal.  but I kind of like her


----------



## imgg

simone72 said:


> I did not know Kyles home was robbed ! I was also commenting away about how many new Hermes bags etc she had purchased recently and that business must be good!
> The new girl Teddy does not seem to me an exciting new member of the cast she seems always grumpy and judgemental and maybe resentful of what the others have just my two cents.
> Erika and Dorit look like clowns with those over the top outfits hopefully there will be a better storyline than the silly Dorit was late one!


Teddy sh$t talks about everyone sh$t talking, so she fits right in.


----------



## bisousx

No, Teddy is sour. She could be holier than thou in an entertaining way, but she's just.... grumpy.


----------



## tweegy

Sooo...did anyone else cringe when Teddi had her bag on the FLOOR when she was supposed to meet Dorit? I couldn't do that..


----------



## tweegy

bagnshoofetish said:


> Why was Dorit wearing a pup tent to lunch?


You know you aint right for that...






LMAO!!!!


----------



## sydgirl

CanuckBagLover said:


> Dorit Kemsley Drops Mansion Price Over $1 Million Dollars!
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2018/01/16/dorit-kemsley-drops-mansion-price-1-million-dollars/


Umm aren't they renting this property?? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tropigal3

I like Teddy so far.  I like her normal non "look what I have" attitude.  She's not pretentious, she doesn't attention like the rest of the ladies.  But I do wonder how that will change if she returns on another season.  

The thing about showing off your expensive goods AND your home, there's a very high chance of being robbed.  Dang, if I had all that stuff in my house I'd have video camera's an alarm AND guard dogs.  I'm guessing this all happened during the renovations so perhaps the alarms weren't working?  The worst is having things from her mother stolen.  They are truly priceless.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tropigal3 said:


> I like Teddy so far.  I like her normal non "look what I have" attitude.  She's not pretentious, she doesn't attention like the rest of the ladies.  But I do wonder how that will change if she returns on another season.
> 
> The thing about showing off your expensive goods AND your home, there's a very high chance of being robbed.  Dang, if I had all that stuff in my house I'd have video camera's an alarm AND guard dogs.  I'm guessing this all happened during the renovations so perhaps the alarms weren't working?  The worst is having things from her mother stolen.  They are truly priceless.


the alarms weren't on and the guard dogs were still in training...


----------



## kemilia

sydgirl said:


> Umm aren't they renting this property??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That's what I thought. Last season they showed renos being done by the owners that they had to live with. Or maybe I'm mixed up with another show? I honestly do not believe anything Dorit or PK say (in any of their accents).


----------



## Bentley1

bisousx said:


> No, Teddy is sour. She could be holier than thou in an entertaining way, but she's just.... grumpy.


Agree. 
Don't really like her, she has this bitter vibe about her. Hope she's a one seasoner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kyle was on last night WWHL & talked about the robbery. She was almost in tears. The jewelry that was her
mothers was a big loss & that is horrible


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sydgirl said:


> Umm aren't they renting this property??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



That's what I heard too, but maybe the real owner is happy to let them pretend that they actually own it? Have no idea what's real with Dorit and PK except that I think there is something very shady about them.


----------



## tweegy

CanuckBagLover said:


> That's what I heard too, but maybe the real owner is happy to let them pretend that they actually own it? Have no idea what's real with Dorit and PK except that I think there is something very shady about them.



I feel sorry for the owner tho... they remodeled the house to look worse...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think she's grumpy or judgmental, she's just looking at them like 'are these fools serious?', which is the same way I look at them every episode.  Because you have to admit, Dorit's behavior and persona is just over the top



I like Teddy, but she seems like a fish out of water with these women.


----------



## Tropigal3

And of  course with most of these "reality" shows...the P.I.'s are producer lead.  

Ya know, I actually like Rinna outside of the show.  She's pretty funny.  But all that acting on the HW show really displays her ugly gossipy side.  But I suppose they are all laughing all the way to the bank with the publicity they receive, good or bad.  

And Erika, she's very pretty but I dislike most of her clothing.  Those athletic outfits that she wears and the girlish ponytails, no.  She really needs to dress like an adult more often and save the girlish stuff for the stage.  She needs a different stylist for the dinners and travel.  

I like the HWONY style the most, in particular Bethanny.


----------



## chowlover2

CanuckBagLover said:


> That's what I heard too, but maybe the real owner is happy to let them pretend that they actually own it? Have no idea what's real with Dorit and PK except that I think there is something very shady about them.


I agree, don't know what it is, but there is something about them is shady.


----------



## cafecreme15

Erika looked so good in her lunch scene with Kyle - a nice conservative bow blouse and light makeup. I think it's the best she's looked all season.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

hotshot said:


> Kyle was on last night WWHL & talked about the robbery. She was almost in tears. The jewelry that was her
> mothers was a big loss & that is horrible


But would you not have that locked in a safe?? Esp when travelling, and not ensuring alarms are on 24/7 while all 3 dogs are "away" training (over the xmas break too no less) or if you don't wear daily, have it in safety deposit box at a bank? Just seems very careless and preventable esp. When you are a public figure and instragram the crap out of all the desirable things you own and also announcing when you are away from home!


----------



## GoGlam

WillstarveforLV said:


> But would you not have that locked in a safe?? Esp when travelling, and not ensuring alarms are on 24/7 while all 3 dogs are "away" training (over the xmas break too no less) or if you don't wear daily, have it in safety deposit box at a bank? Just seems very careless and preventable esp. When you are a public figure and instragram the crap out of all the desirable things you own and also announcing when you are away from home!



I think hindsight is 20/20 and that’s what she should have done... but I’m sure we’ve all taken some gambles with our belongings.

All the stars aligned for this robbery.


----------



## SandyC1981

Erika's outfits this season haven gotten worse....she needs to fire her squad.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

http://www.realitytea.com/2018/01/1...ers-ex-wife-claims-assaulted-gave-concussion/
A story on Camille's new boyfriend - not flattering.  Didn't realize they were engaged.
Camille Grammer’s Fiancé David C. Meyer’s Ex Wife Claims He Assaulted Her & Gave Her A Concussion
Read more at http://www.realitytea.com/2018/01/1...ssaulted-gave-concussion/#aSG3IsSIgEGoimzb.99


----------



## bagsforme

^thats to bad.  She seems to be attracted to abusive men.  Hope she figures things out before she gets married.  He may scam her out of her money.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Yes, her last boyfriend was accused of abuse by her and others I believe, she has terrible taste in men, so sad.


----------



## tweegy

I thought he looked like that guy Yolanda was married to.. David whatshisface


----------



## baghagg

tweegy said:


> I thought he looked like that guy Yolanda was married to.. David whatshisface


Lol... Foster


----------



## kemilia

tweegy said:


> I thought he looked like that guy Yolanda was married to.. David whatshisface


I thought so too.
Ooo, Mr. So-Important-In-The-Music-World-David-Foster would _*not*_ like being called whatshisface.


----------



## tweegy

kemilia said:


> I thought so too.
> Ooo, Mr. So-Important-In-The-Music-World-David-Foster would _*not*_ like being called whatshisface.


Right!! OMG they were so annoying with that mess... He always tried to come off as so 'better than'


----------



## jiffer

CanuckBagLover said:


> That's what I heard too, but maybe the real owner is happy to let them pretend that they actually own it? Have no idea what's real with Dorit and PK except that I think there is something very shady about them.



I agree something is very shady about them. They remind me of Bellino's from Orange County housewives. They are all show no go.


----------



## tweegy

tweegy said:


> Sooo...did anyone else cringe when Teddi had her bag on the FLOOR when she was supposed to meet Dorit? I couldn't do that..






That’s right TPF this is what inquiring minds wanna know!!!! Who puts their bag on a public floor? *shudders*

#stoppurseabuse


----------



## Tropigal3

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3939535
> 
> 
> That’s right TPF this is what inquiring minds wanna know!!!! Who puts their bag on a public floor? *shudders*
> 
> #stoppurseabuse



Yuck.  Even in the restrooms, I get a paper towel to set my bag on top of the counter or seat in the waiting area.


----------



## tweegy

Tropigal3 said:


> Yuck.  Even in the restrooms, I get a paper towel to set my bag on top of the counter or seat in the waiting area.



Omg Right!  Most of The restrooms I’ve been in had hooks. But I’ve him my bag on the door knob. But even in church, I see ladies lay their bags on the floor and I will admit... Ive judged them..


----------



## TC1

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3939535
> 
> 
> That’s right TPF this is what inquiring minds wanna know!!!! Who puts their bag on a public floor? *shudders*
> 
> #stoppurseabuse


I was just watching Million Dollar Listing and Tracy puts her Birkin on the ground outside at a restaurant, Cringe


----------



## coconutsboston

WillstarveforLV said:


> But would you not have that locked in a safe?? Esp when travelling, and not ensuring alarms are on 24/7 while all 3 dogs are "away" training (over the xmas break too no less) or if you don't wear daily, have it in safety deposit box at a bank? Just seems very careless and preventable esp. When you are a public figure and instragram the crap out of all the desirable things you own and also announcing when you are away from home!



Not to mention, having a film crew in and out of your house - no matter how trustworthy, it just alleviates the blame game if something gets misplaced.


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3939535
> 
> 
> That’s right TPF this is what inquiring minds wanna know!!!! Who puts their bag on a public floor? *shudders*
> 
> #stoppurseabuse


I saw that too and cringed, especially as I am a Bal gal. My Bal always gets her own chair, and mine aren't even suede.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Agree about the bag on floor but love her top.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did Teddie look like she was about to breakdown crying while talking to Dorit about being late?


----------



## zooba

Sooo, we've done the whole you're late thing before with Yolanda and Lisa Vanderpump and it's constructed drama.  But, I thought the time stamps were a hysterical ad to the show. Dorit's a nut job and usually that's entertaining but the whole sheepdog hair changes air of desperation.

If I had a glass of prosecco it would never have lasted that long.  Teddi so far is way more interesting than Eileen.


----------



## tweegy

zooba said:


> Sooo, we've done the whole you're late thing before with Yolanda and Lisa Vanderpump and it's constructed drama.  But, I thought the time stamps were a hysterical ad to the show. Dorit's a nut job and usually that's entertaining but the whole sheepdog hair changes air of desperation.
> 
> If I had a glass of prosecco it would never have lasted that long.  Teddi so far is way more interesting than Eileen.



I’ll give Teddi that for sure! She is waaay more tolerable that Eileen.


----------



## Allisonfaye

lulilu said:


> and carries them in a way to show them off.



I have noticed this, too.



Tropigal3 said:


> Ya know, I actually like Rinna outside of the show.



I might have but her instragram posts are really gross. She has a potty mouth for sure.  80 percent of her posts have the f word. The other ones are selfies or bikini pictures. She seems pretty shallow to me.



chowlover2 said:


> I agree, don't know what it is, but there is something about them is shady.



I agree and I expect to see them someday on the list of people who file bankruptcy. Also, I never liked that house. The entrance is awful.


----------



## RueMonge

DC-Cutie said:


> Did Teddie look like she was about to breakdown crying while talking to Dorit about being late?



I wondered why her eyes were so red too


----------



## Tropigal3

Allisonfaye said:


> I might have but her instragram posts are really gross. She has a potty mouth for sure.  80 percent of her posts have the f word. The other ones are selfies or bikini pictures. She seems pretty shallow to me.



Then I'm glad I don't use all the social media stuff.  Less I see the better for me.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Did Teddie look like she was about to breakdown crying while talking to Dorit about being late?



I’ve noticed that the whole season. I guess it’s just the way her eyes look?


----------



## DC-Cutie

That car looks obnoxious


----------



## cafecreme15

DC-Cutie said:


> That car looks obnoxious



Was it a Bugatti? I couldn’t understand what they were saying. Also does anyone seriously think Dorit can just go out and drop $3 million on a car??


----------



## horse17

cafecreme15 said:


> Was it a Bugatti? I couldn’t understand what they were saying. Also does anyone seriously think Dorit can just go out and drop $3 million on a car??


No way...what a joke....


----------



## horse17

I want every dog at Lisa’s!


----------



## DC-Cutie

cafecreme15 said:


> Was it a Bugatti? I couldn’t understand what they were saying. Also does anyone seriously think Dorit can just go out and drop $3 million on a car??


No it’s a Pagani.


----------



## cafecreme15

DC-Cutie said:


> No it’s a Pagani.



Gotcha! Not too familiar with boutique Italian super cars...that’s DBF’s territory!


----------



## pjhm

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3939535
> 
> 
> That’s right TPF this is what inquiring minds wanna know!!!! Who puts their bag on a public floor? *shudders*
> 
> #stoppurseabuse



Dorit is so materialistic that it makes me think the bag isn’t real, that is why it’s on the floor. We’ve been fooled before on that exact show, the blond who’s husband committed suicide had fake Birkins which no one knew until the lawsuit. If it was real I think Dorit would be babying it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dorit is annoying AF. Does she not realize at the reunion Bravo Andy will breakdown her timeline to catch her in her lie!  

Just say you were late. Apologize. Do better next time. But she’s just plain out lying


----------



## TC1

Dorit going on and on about the wine in the champagne glass  bougie.


----------



## RueMonge

TC1 said:


> Dorit going on and on about the wine in the champagne glass  bougie.



I agree. Doris has no class.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I am finding Kyle so more obnoxious this season.


----------



## Gal4Dior

pjhm said:


> Dorit is so materialistic that it makes me think the bag isn’t real, that is why it’s on the floor. We’ve been fooled before on that exact show, the blond who’s husband committed suicide had fake Birkins which no one knew until the lawsuit. If it was real I think Dorit would be babying it.



I think that is Teddi’s bag on the floor, but I don’t disagree with you on how Dorit is materialistic. That women has borrowed if not fake birkens!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

pjhm said:


> Dorit is so materialistic that it makes me think the bag isn’t real, that is why it’s on the floor. We’ve been fooled before on that exact show, the blond who’s husband committed suicide had fake Birkins which no one knew until the lawsuit. If it was real I think Dorit would be babying it.



I totally agree! Dorit seems very materialistic. She's shown her Birkins in a few of her interviews. Makes me wonder if they're real.

I think that's Teddy in the photo with her bag on the floor.


----------



## tweegy

*ALERT* *ALERT* Lisa Rinna has a different hair style *ALERT* This is not a drill *ALERT* 





From Watch what happens Live


----------



## horse17

WillstarveforLV said:


> I am finding Kyle so more obnoxious this season.


I think her clothes are more obnoxious


----------



## horse17

tweegy said:


> *ALERT* *ALERT* Lisa Rinna has a different hair style *ALERT* This is not a drill *ALERT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Watch what happens Live


Whoa...missed this one...not a good look for Rinna....shes looking too harsh for this style...


----------



## simone72

Just another episode about nothing! There’s no storyline aside from the silly Dorit was late one! 
Someone please give Kyle a stylist love her not even with all those boutiques she’s quite a fashion victim! Dorit is trying too hard to be the mean girl and remain relevant to the show and to me Teddy is beyond boring. That party was a snore fest !


----------



## Wamgurl

WillstarveforLV said:


> I am finding Kyle so more obnoxious this season.



Have you watched the faces she makes when other people are arguing? She LOVES it! And most of the time she’s the one that directly or indirectly ‘stirs the pot’.   Her mannerisms shout ‘Look at me, I’m beautiful and rich’.  I’ve never liked her and how she spoils those kids.  Sheesh...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Best part for me was Ken cuddling those adorable puppies. 
Can't believe PK is turning 50 - he looks at least 60.
As everyone else is said, Dorit is trying way too hard.
Hope they drop the "lateness" argument, more boring than pantygate.
Harry Hamelin seems so down to earth. How he puts up with Lisa is beyond me.  I had the biggest crush on him when he starred in LA Law back in the 80s.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Wamgurl said:


> Have you watched the faces she makes when other people are arguing? She LOVES it! And most of the time she’s the one that directly or indirectly ‘stirs the pot’.   Her mannerisms shout ‘Look at me, I’m beautiful and rich’.  I’ve never liked her and how she spoils those kids.  Sheesh...


She also always plays the martyr - she played the martyr with her Kim and her drinking; she played the martyr with Cathy over her not supporting her tv show American Girl - and how Mauricio's decision to start his agency caused tension with Cathy and her family.  When Kyle started crying to Dorit "Waa... no one surpports me...", - just too much for me.


----------



## SandyC1981

CanuckBagLover said:


> Best part for me was Ken cuddling those adorable puppies.
> Can't believe PK is turning 50 - he looks at least 60.
> As everyone else is said, Dorit is trying way too hard.
> Hope they drop the "lateness" argument, more boring than pantygate.
> Harry Hamelin seems so down to earth. How he puts up with Lisa is beyond me.  I had the biggest crush on him when he starred in LA Law back in the 80s.


Lol, I was thinking the same regarding PK!


----------



## SandyC1981

Dorit is obnoxious.


----------



## pjhm

RueMonge said:


> I agree. Doris has no class.


She’s also obnoxious. What a waste for a woman blessed with such a pretty face, personality makes her homely.


----------



## horse17

Wamgurl said:


> Have you watched the faces she makes when other people are arguing? She LOVES it! And most of the time she’s the one that directly or indirectly ‘stirs the pot’.   Her mannerisms shout ‘Look at me, I’m beautiful and rich’.  I’ve never liked her and how she spoils those kids.  Sheesh...


imo, Kyle was the original mean girl...she was horrible in the first couple of seasons, and she must have gotten the memo, because she changed her personality on the show....she still seems insecure to me...


----------



## GoGlam

I’ve always had mixed feelings about Kyle. I like her at times when it’s just silly girl time...

I appreciate she’s trying to be more adventurous with fashion, but she really doesn’t have the body type to pull off a lot of these looks... and it’s not like she’s fat, but i think her proportions aren’t best for some trendier looks! The looks wear her.

With her family drama, it did always seem to be that Kyle was the black sheep of the family, tending to everyone else and supporting all of their success.  Little Kathy married rich young, as did Kim... both were probably deemed to be the cooler, more connected, more “successful” sisters for a while.  Kyle married a veritable no body... and supposedly struggled as compared to her sisters.

Fast forward to 2017, Kyle’s family is doing better than her sisters’ in a lot of ways. It must be a role reversal for the other two, and I highly doubt they are ok with it - especially since their mother promoted competition and that type of mindset.


----------



## pursegrl12

I LOVE Lisa R's talking heads!!!!

"I don't give a **** what glass I drink from, I'm from the MIdwest, I drink all my alcohol from a red solo cup"


----------



## coconutsboston

TC1 said:


> Dorit going on and on about the wine in the champagne glass  bougie.



I take it she will never be welcome at Kim Zolciak’s house [emoji23]

Here I thought they’d bond over the blonde wigs.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

coconutsboston said:


> I take it she will never be welcome at Kim Zolciak’s house [emoji23]
> 
> Here I thought they’d bond over the blonde wigs.


They got to pick their battles!


----------



## SandyC1981

Anyone else have no desire in watching Kyle's show? She thinks she's a bigger deal than she really is....

I had no idea of who she was prior to this show...


----------



## Tropigal3

pursegrl12 said:


> I LOVE Lisa R's talking heads!!!!
> 
> "I don't give a **** what glass I drink from, I'm from the MIdwest, I drink all my alcohol from a red solo cup"



This is one of the reasons I have a love/hate thing for her.  It wouldn't bother me to drink alcohol from a solo cup either!


----------



## ShoreGrl

How has no one commented on Kens “skin to skin” therapy with that puppy?!?! I was dying. Lol


----------



## Allisonfaye

CanuckBagLover said:


> Harry Hamelin seems so down to earth. How he puts up with Lisa is beyond me.  I had the biggest crush on him when he starred in LA Law back in the 80s.



Me, too! I have a friend who used to be an actor in Hollywood. Her ex was an actor, too and I guess took acting classes with HH. Said he was as dumb as a head of cabbage.


----------



## Longchamp

Did anyone catch Rinna on WWHL with the hair extensions and over filled face?


----------



## horse17

Longchamp said:


> Did anyone catch Rinna on WWHL with the hair extensions and over filled face?


No didn't see it just saw the photos someone posted here how did you think she looked with her hair that way?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> Dorit going on and on about the wine in the champagne glass  bougie.


Yes, she has no problem yelling "c--u-n-t" at Camille during dinnner, but wine in a champagne glass - that's where Dorit draws the line. (Real class).


----------



## baghagg

horse17 said:


> No didn't see it just saw the photos someone posted here how did you think she looked with her hair that way?


I thought she looked great


----------



## Goodfrtune

If Kyle were to portray her mother the way her mother was reported about in the press then that might be a juicy series I would want to watch. From the scene of her with her producer hat on, Kyle talks about her mother as if she were a saint. Google "Big Kathy Dugan" to get an idea of what her mother was like. According to sources she was obsessed with money and fame and instilled those same obsessions in her daughters. Interesting...


----------



## baghagg

Goodfrtune said:


> If Kyle were to portray her mother the way her mother was reported about in the press then that might be a juicy series I would want to watch. From the scene of her with her producer hat on, Kyle talks about her mother as if she were a saint. Google "Big Kathy Dugan" to get an idea of what her mother was like. According to sources she was obsessed with money and fame and instilled those same obsessions in her daughters. Interesting...


 Yes,  the sisters were clearly worried about how (truthfully) the family would be portrayed,  but it sounds like Kyle cleaned it up somewhat...


----------



## purseinsanity

pursegrl12 said:


> I LOVE Lisa R's talking heads!!!!
> 
> "I don't give a **** what glass I drink from, I'm from the MIdwest, I drink all my alcohol from a red solo cup"


Reminds me of Kim Zolziak!


----------



## pjhm

CanuckBagLover said:


> Yes, she has no problem yelling "c--u-n-t" at Camille during dinnner, but wine in a champagne glass - that's where Dorit draws the line. (Real class).



Exactly! Even PK told Dorit to stop- when a jerk thinks you’ve gone too far, that speaks volumes....


----------



## coconutsboston

SandyC1981 said:


> Anyone else have no desire in watching Kyle's show? She thinks she's a bigger deal than she really is....
> 
> I had no idea of who she was prior to this show...



I looked it up just to see what network it would be on. I thought it already aired and was over ‍♀️

I had never heard of her before, either.


----------



## Allisonfaye

baghagg said:


> I thought she looked great



I didn't see it. I only saw the pictures but it is better than other attempts at a hairstyle change she has made. She absolutely needs bangs. 

What is Kyle's show called?


----------



## baghagg

Allisonfaye said:


> I didn't see it. I only saw the pictures but it is better than other attempts at a hairstyle change she has made. She absolutely needs bangs.
> 
> What is Kyle's show called?


I believe Kyle Richards' show is to be called "American Woman" (someone please correct me if I got this wrong) and it hasn't yet aired.


----------



## DD101

Longchamp said:


> Did anyone catch Rinna on WWHL with the hair extensions and over filled face?



I watched her with the wig on WWHL.....the wig looked cheap and not properly attached....but the longer hair and bangs gave her a somewhat softer look. A better wig would do her better. Her usual hair style is so dated. I do think the short hair suits her but she needs to update/change it up.

HH look like such a dry old man to me, and he always has some kind of dumbass expression on his face too. I remember him from back in the day, and I know a lot of women thought he was a hottie.....he's not aging well. Or Maybe living with Rinna makes a person age badly?

I cannot stomach her daughters. They don't look like models to me, they just look like young girls who are somewhat attractive, nothing special there. If those girls want to try and be a model, let them go on the show with Yolanda where Yo is trying to find models! Those 2 would never last!

I remember when Rinna was first on the show, she made a comments that some of her friends have jewelry on their wrist that totals 40 grand, and how she was not into that kind of stuff. But I notice her upping her game lately - I guess the Bravo money must be good.


----------



## tweegy

I’m cracking up on ericka that the pagani blows her Lamborghini away... uuuhh duuuh!


----------



## tweegy

I have to wonder about Dorit’s comprehension abilities... teddi called and asked her if she can come early then dorit scoffs on candid then she came to the facial party or whatever and says no one is touching her face [emoji58] lawd!


----------



## Tropigal3

The more I hear & watch Dorit, the less I like her.


----------



## Longchamp

The show would be boring without Rinna.  I love me some Harry and his laid back personality.


----------



## Lubina

> I agree and I expect to see them someday on the list of people who file bankruptcy.


He already has:
http://www.realitytea.com/2016/10/0...kemsleys-husbands-past-bankruptcies-revealed/
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...msley-sued-by-Barclays-over-5m-bank-loan.html


----------



## pjhm

DD101 said:


> I watched her with the wig on WWHL.....the wig looked cheap and not properly attached....but the longer hair and bangs gave her a somewhat softer look. A better wig would do her better. Her usual hair style is so dated. I do think the short hair suits her but she needs to update/change it up.
> 
> HH look like such a dry old man to me, and he always has some kind of dumbass expression on his face too. I remember him from back in the day, and I know a lot of women thought he was a hottie.....he's not aging well. Or Maybe living with Rinna makes a person age badly?
> 
> I cannot stomach her daughters. They don't look like models to me, they just look like young girls who are somewhat attractive, nothing special there. If those girls want to try and be a model, let them go on the show with Yolanda where Yo is trying to find models! Those 2 would never last!
> 
> I remember when Rinna was first on the show, she made a comments that some of her friends have jewelry on their wrist that totals 40 grand, and how she was not into that kind of stuff. But I notice her upping her game lately - I guess the Bravo money must be good.


Rinna makes most of her money hocking her line of cheap clothes on QVC


----------



## pjhm

Lubina said:


> He already has:
> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/10/0...kemsleys-husbands-past-bankruptcies-revealed/
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...msley-sued-by-Barclays-over-5m-bank-loan.html


it's very interesting, I wonder where his flow of income comes from these days? Wonder if he's still borrowing from friends?


----------



## Rouge H

Yeah, and to think Dorit’s going to buy him a 3 million dollar car for his birthday that made me laugh


----------



## swags

Dorit and her proper glasses. What a pretentious a-hole.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Rouge H said:


> Yeah, and to think Dorit’s going to buy him a 3 million dollar car for his birthday that made me laugh





Lubina said:


> He already has:
> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/10/0...kemsleys-husbands-past-bankruptcies-revealed/
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...msley-sued-by-Barclays-over-5m-bank-loan.html





pjhm said:


> it's very interesting, I wonder where his flow of income comes from these days? Wonder if he's still borrowing from friends?



The lifestyle they are living would require an income of at least $2m. Maybe he is a real estate developer but my gut tells  me they are living beyond their means or as someone said, renting a lot of stuff.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Longchamp said:


> The show would be boring without Rinna.  I love me some Harry and his laid back personality.


I love me some Harry too! More pies please!


----------



## horse17

Allisonfaye said:


> The lifestyle they are living would require an income of at least $2m. Maybe he is a real estate developer but my gut tells  me they are living beyond their means or as someone said, renting a lot of stuff.


I guess an income of two million is needed if you're in a lot of debt probably like they are...


----------



## TC1

Pagani knew Dorit had no intentions of buying a car. If so few are available the Kelmsley's wouldn't be the first ones to get their hands on one..(because they can't afford one) nevertheless, free press for their brand. Even Erica said Mr.Girardi would have a rough time with a 3 million dollar price tag.
Dorit can stick to her leased car.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I am funny about "proper" glasses. However, I would not have felt it was my business to educate the host or bartender.  I simply would have asked for the appropriate glass and swapped it myself.  So rude and pretentious of Dorit to go on and on the way she did. I liked Dorit a lot last season but this season...yuck!


----------



## DD101

pjhm said:


> Rinna makes most of her money hocking her line of cheap clothes on QVC



Oh yeah, I forgot she sells clothing on QVC!


----------



## Tropigal3

pjhm said:


> Rinna makes most of her money hocking her line of cheap clothes on QVC



Since I have never purchased any clothing off t.v. so I would have no idea what the quality is, but I say more power to her and anyone else who can sell their stuff on t.v.!


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> The lifestyle they are living would require an income of at least $2m. Maybe he is a real estate developer but my gut tells  me they are living beyond their means or as someone said, renting a lot of stuff.


Out of curiosity I googled what does PK do for a living and found this:

https://www.romper.com/p/what-does-...-of-beverly-hills-husband-is-well-known-24821
Looks like he has made some serious money in land developing.


----------



## Allisonfaye

imgg said:


> Out of curiosity I googled what does PK do for a living and found this:
> 
> https://www.romper.com/p/what-does-...-of-beverly-hills-husband-is-well-known-24821
> Looks like he has made some serious money in land developing.



The real estate stuff was in 2006 (before the crash). Being Boy George's rep doesn't seem like it would support the lifestyle they lead. He's a D list guy at this point. I still say they are maintaining a lifestyle they can't afford. And this article look more like a PR release than anything real to me.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Allisonfaye said:


> The real estate stuff was in 2006 (before the crash). Being Boy George's rep doesn't seem like it would support the lifestyle they lead. He's a D list guy at this point. I still say they are maintaining a lifestyle they can't afford. And this article look more like a PR release than anything real to me.



Plus he went bankrupt - though not sure when he declared bankruptcy. Does anyone know?


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> The real estate stuff was in 2006 (before the crash). Being Boy George's rep doesn't seem like it would support the lifestyle they lead. He's a D list guy at this point. I still say they are maintaining a lifestyle they can't afford. And this article look more like a PR release than anything real to me.


The article said he sold the land, prior to the crash.  I'm not discounting what you are saying, I know nothing about them and honestly not interested enough to research more. 

I like Dorit, but this season is showing a really ugly side to her.


----------



## DD101

I used to like Dorit too, but she seems odd this season - maybe something is going on. I don't think they have the money they pretend they have. I also don't find them interesting at all. But I do like that she changes up her hair a lot.


----------



## rockhollow

Poor Teddy, that party was doomed from the start. When she first talked about it, I thought there was no way any of those ladies would want their war paint removed on camera just to have a treatment.
And even when she said she told the ladies in a text about the offered procedures, I knew they wouldn't be going for it.

Kyle sure gave us confusing talk about her series. She kept saying in one breath, how wonderful to see her past on the screen, and then in the next breath, how it was just a story. Can't have it both ways!
I thinks she's given us a white washed all sweet version of her past story - far from the real story.

You can sure see that LVP controls the show so much of the time. LisaR mentions the alleged charge against Ken, and then LVP gets a whole segment to explain their side of the story.
I love me some LVP, but sometimes find her so controlling of everything.
Ken is sure looking a lot older in this season, much quieter and less involved.


----------



## DD101

rockhollow said:


> Kyle sure gave us confusing talk about her series. She kept saying in one breath, how wonderful to see her past on the screen, and then in the next breath, how it was just a story. Can't have it both ways!
> I thinks she's given us a white washed all sweet version of her past story - far from the real story.



I think the sanitized version in the one Kyle wishes she had.


----------



## Bentley1

Teddy is not a good fit on this show, I'm actually surprised Bravo added her to the cast.
She's not wealthy, or at least doesn't flaunt it, and goes on and on every single episode about disliking material things, spending money, not caring about her physical appearance, isn't  into drama, etc. Well then why the heck are you on the show?
She's super dull and constantly nagging about the other women's way of life not being "her way" of life in a judgy way. Good for you, then get off this show and go try out for Survivor or something. That's a better fit.


----------



## luckylove

Bentley1 said:


> Teddy is not a good fit on this show, I'm actually surprised Bravo added her to the cast.
> She's not wealthy, or at least doesn't flaunt it, and goes on and on every single episode about disliking material things, spending money, not caring about her physical appearance, isn't  into drama, etc. Well then why the heck are you on the show?
> She's super dull and constantly nagging about the other women's way of life not being "her way" of life in a judgy way. Good for you, then get off this show and go try out for Survivor or something. That's a better fit.



Perhaps producers were hoping that her "down to earth"  persona would help create tension and drama due to the differing mindset... so far, it isn't working out like that. We will see how the season develops. I agree with you that it is an odd fit.


----------



## rockhollow

^
I agree about Teddy, she really doesn't seem a good fit. She does seem to spend a lot of time saying she doesn't belong with this group.
She came to the show via Dorit, and I wonder if Dorit thought she's been a good wingman for her (Dorit).
But then it turns out Teddy keeps having conflict with her, much like Margaret on RHONJ with Siggy.
Teddy doesn't seem interested in allowing Dorit to make her look less.
That whole 'wrong glass' thing seemed so foolish on Dorit's part. I think she still mad that Teddy didn't back down about "time gate".


----------



## DD101

Teddy is an odd addition, but I like variety. I'm curious to see how it works out.  I wish after a HW does X amount of seasons, Andy Cohen would let the viewers vote one of them off! I'd vote Rinna off.


----------



## Bentley1

luckylove said:


> Perhaps producers were hoping that her "down to earth"  persona would help create tension and drama due to the differing mindset... so far, it isn't working out like that. We will see how the season develops. I agree with you that it is an odd fit.


Yeah, I agree that was the producer's hope but they should have taken into account her super dull personality. :/


----------



## SandyC1981

I like Teddi.


----------



## bellecate

I like Teddi as well. Maybe producers were hoping to shake things up with her being an Accountability Coach, thinking she  might stir things up a bit calling them out on some of their bad behaviours.


----------



## Prufrock613

horse17 said:


> imo, Kyle was the original mean girl...she was horrible in the first couple of seasons, and she must have gotten the memo, because she changed her personality on the show....she still seems insecure to me...


Yes!  I think she now just enjoys stirring the pot and then licking the spoon.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I don't think Andy is picking very well lately. He has had these women on for one year for the last few years, right? Maybe it is just hard to find really wealthy women who want to be on this show. I don't even like Erika anymore.


----------



## zooba

Prufrock613 said:


> Yes!  I think she now just enjoys stirring the pot and then licking the spoon.


Truly! Then she shows her acting range. Hair flip and  nail to mouth.  

I still say her stylist is taking bribes. Kyle has gorgeous accessories but her clothes are at best a bad choice for her. 

I just watched last week's episode. Dorit must be hoping that her wine glass knowledge will translate to swimwear sales.


----------



## slang

YUCK, Giggy sitting on the table where there is food and drink when Lisa and Teddy are having tea. GROSS!
Having an animal on the table is a worse faux pas than not knowing the difference between a wine and champagne glass


----------



## chowlover2

PK gives me the newbie jeebies! I just find him incredibly creepy. Dorit couldn't find anyone better?


----------



## Goodfrtune

Wait, PK is only 50?! So Let me get this straight...PK just turned 50 and I just turned 50. DO I LOOK THAT OLD??? OMG!!!! Flipping out a little.  Yes, there are some differences...He is male, I am female. He has young children, mine are out of the house. He has to support his wife’s spending habits, while I support my own. It has been inferred that he has done coke in the bathroom while I will only drink Pepsi in the kitchen. He’s friend’s with Boy George, I don’t know anyone named George. Hopefully these things are enough to make me appear at least slightly more youthful than PK...I hope.


----------



## baghagg

Goodfrtune said:


> Wait, PK is only 50?! So Let me get this straight...PK just turned 50 and I just turned 50. DO I LOOK THAT OLD??? OMG!!!! Flipping out a little.  Yes, there are some differences...He is male, I am female. He has young children, mine are out of the house. He has to support his wife’s spending habits, while I support my own. It has been inferred that he has done coke in the bathroom while I will only drink Pepsi in the kitchen. He’s friend’s with Boy George, I don’t know anyone named George. Hopefully these things are enough to make me appear at least slightly more youthful than PK...I hope.


I had the very same,  visceral reaction to PK's alleged age lol


----------



## GaudyGirl

Just to be clear

 Tenets of Etiquette that matter: Using the proper glass

Tenets of Etiquette that don’t matter:
Pretty much every component  of the foundation on which the rules of etiquette are based:  Avoiding open conflict, making others feel comfortable, dignity, good breeding, civility, self-control... It’s a good thing Dorit Is here to set me straight. I had it completely backwards.


----------



## bisousx

Dorit is phoney in every sense. Phoney accent, phoney 'class'.  I was recently over at my husband's friend's home in France. The friend comes from a very old money family and is well educated, and here they were, catching up over appetizers and drinking wine out of regular water glasses ... because... well... no one in the real world actually gives a sh** about what goes in what glass. Just live and enjoy life, sheesh.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Like others, can't believe PK is 50 - I thought he was at least 60.  And I just gagged when Dorit referred to PK as her 007.
Dorit is a horrible singer. Just cringeworthy.  Let's leave the bad singing to Erika.


----------



## simone72

I am very particular about my wine glass and coffee needs to be in a specific cup but would never say anything about it if served a different glass at someone’s dinner party. Teddy is a snooze fest enough like many said she always complains about status and $$ almost like she lives in a Wealthy area but cannot afford to keep up so she hides behind this I don’t care facade and feels like she needs to justify. I am sure she has plenty of $ just not enough to keep in the Beverly Hills standards didn’t she mention in one episode kids preschool tuition was $35.000? I mean that’s not you standard average family tuition if you know what I mean !


----------



## pjhm

I think they added Teddi in an effort to spice up this rancid show,  but it’s bombing and taking her with it. Dorit is coming off as one step away from needing a straight jacket, she’s becoming more and more pathetic.


----------



## cafecreme15

Is anyone else not able to stream last night's episode on BravoTV.com? I don't see that it's posted. Bravo has been so slow posting videos lately...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

pjhm said:


> Dorit is coming off as one step away from needing a straight jacket, she’s becoming more and more pathetic.



She sure is! A classy and gracious guest wouldn't feel the need to correct someone in their own home over the incorrect usage of a wine glass. It was a spa day get-together not a formal event or dinner party, so why call attention to it?


----------



## TC1

Kyle didn't get the Black/White/Red theme for the 007 party?. LOL every guest was in those colours and Kyle rolls in wearing a purple floral print dress


----------



## Allisonfaye

pjhm said:


> I think they added Teddi in an effort to spice up this rancid show,  but it’s bombing and taking her with it. Dorit is coming off as one step away from needing a straight jacket, she’s becoming more and more pathetic.



I am beginning to think maybe the drugs accusation might be accurate.


----------



## PoohBear

I’m curious to why Teddi lives in LA. She has that beautiful home on the beach in Dana Point. It appears she’d be much happier there. Do you think her or her husband’s business is in LA? Just a thought!


----------



## Love Of My Life

GirlieShoppe said:


> She sure is! A classy and gracious guest wouldn't feel the need to correct someone in their own home over the incorrect usage of a wine glass. It was a spa day get-together not a formal event or dinner party, so why call attention to it?


Agree
A classy, sophisticated, well raised person would not call attention to herself or hostess by doing such a ungracious
gesture.
Poor taste & inexcusable & reflects upon her in a very negative way


----------



## Mrs.Z

Goodfrtune said:


> Wait, PK is only 50?! So Let me get this straight...PK just turned 50 and I just turned 50. DO I LOOK THAT OLD??? OMG!!!! Flipping out a little.  Yes, there are some differences...He is male, I am female. He has young children, mine are out of the house. He has to support his wife’s spending habits, while I support my own. It has been inferred that he has done coke in the bathroom while I will only drink Pepsi in the kitchen. He’s friend’s with Boy George, I don’t know anyone named George. Hopefully these things are enough to make me appear at least slightly more youthful than PK...I hope.



Hilarious! My hubby just turned 50 and he looks 15 years younger than PK.  I was shocked he was turning 50 as well.


----------



## pjhm

Allisonfaye said:


> I am beginning to think maybe the drugs accusation might be accurate.


Don’t know, but she keeps burying herself. Lisa V has a record of terribly obnoxious friends, so  I can’t entirely blame it on drugs, but just Dorit’s innate, selfish, self absorbed personality.


----------



## Tropigal3

CanuckBagLover said:


> And I just gagged when Dorit referred to PK as her 007.
> Dorit is a horrible singer. Just cringeworthy.  Let's leave the bad singing to Erika.



Awww...I thought it was a sweet gesture, even if I dislike Dorit & PK.


----------



## lucywife

GirlieShoppe said:


> She sure is! A classy and gracious guest wouldn't feel the need to correct someone in their own home over the incorrect usage of a wine glass.


 nor would a host chastise a guest (any guest) over “I’ve heard a rumor” and yell and scream the way Dorit did. That was just so horrible  poor Teddi. I don’t understand why did she wait for an hour at the restaurant or listened to lunatic Dorit calling her a psycho at the party. Who does that?!
PK is disgusting. The way his mouth moves when he speaks...ugh...there is something vile about this man, vulgar and gross, I can’t even look at him.


----------



## imgg

Seems weird Dorit would want to discuss anything negative on her husbands 50th birthday. I would not want that negative energy after dropping over 100K on a birthday party.  Hopefully it is all fake.


----------



## cafecreme15

While I give Dorit credit for getting up on the stage, boy was that hard to watch. I thought it just looked ridiculous - not sultry or sexy at all.


----------



## imgg

cafecreme15 said:


> While I give Dorit credit for getting up on the stage, boy was that hard to watch. I thought it just looked ridiculous - not sultry or sexy at all.


She looked very stiff, like she was really nervous.  Hats off for trying, I guess.


----------



## bisousx

PoohBear said:


> I’m curious to why Teddi lives in LA. She has that beautiful home on the beach in Dana Point. It appears she’d be much happier there. Do you think her or her husband’s business is in LA? Just a thought!



I think the profession of accountability coach wouldn’t fly in any city except LA... having someone follow you around to make sure you do what you say you’re gonna do a little over the top if you ask me. I know people who would hire someone like Teddi just to stay skinny but only in LA, lol


----------



## SandyC1981

Allisonfaye said:


> I am beginning to think maybe the drugs accusation might be accurate.


I agree. Dorit is all over the place...and gets really hostile, quickly.


----------



## beantownSugar

Dorit has absolutely awful implants ... I feel like they ruin every scene she's in.


----------



## Rouge H

beantownSugar said:


> Dorit has absolutely awful implants ... I feel like they ruin every scene she's in.



I’m glad someone pointed this out, I cringe every time those lopsided grapefruits try making a run for it. Good lord she has the most horrible armpits too


----------



## Love Of My Life

Between pantygate& now the wrong glass, do they let anything drop??
Dorit is just so classless & tasteless & not an asset to the show but more of an a** on the show


----------



## Chanel4Eva

It’s nice to see Dorito and Erika getting along but Doritos implants are the absolute worse! Looks so horrible in that first dress she wore!


----------



## Tropigal3

Chanel4Eva said:


> It’s nice to see *Dorito* and Erika getting along but Doritos implants are the absolute worse! Looks so horrible in that first dress she wore!





Honestly, I didn't think they were implants.  Maybe I'm losing my "implant spotting" skills.  And I don't know how much more those babies could have been pushed up any more than they were!


----------



## Wamgurl

slang said:


> YUCK, Giggy sitting on the table where there is food and drink when Lisa and Teddy are having tea. GROSS!
> Having an animal on the table is a worse faux pas than not knowing the difference between a wine and champagne glass



What she said!


----------



## baghagg

Did anyone else notice the clip showing Gretchen from Orange County franchise rehearsing with Erica's Creative Director "Mikey" back in 2011?  Coincidence???


----------



## swags

Doriit and George both looked and sounded awful. The performance would have been fine for a karaoke night out birthday party but not a Bravo tv party.
Also what hostess pulls a guest aside to yell at them and make them uncomfortable? Dorit, she knows what wine glass to drink out of while she is calling Camille the c word. Classy lady.


----------



## DC-Cutie

baghagg said:


> Did anyone else notice the clip showing Gretchen from Orange County franchise rehearsing with Erica's Creative Director "Mikey" back in 2011?  Coincidence???


I caught that. 

Mikey did work with Britney Spears.  I remember seeing him on one of her specials


----------



## lulilu

"Singing" the same song too, right?  Fever?


----------



## rockhollow

I was beginning to think that Boy George has moved on from PK, and then bang - he shows up,  I guess they kept him in the back wings until the show needed a bit of a boost.
Dorit did give the sexy singing a try, but it came off kind of flat - she should have had Erika join her as a backup singer/dancer.
Speaking of Erika - what's up with this tee-shirt style she's taken to wearing. Yes, they are some kind of 'designer' tee's but that doesn't make then a go to outfit. They are not very flattering on Erika, they made her look short and thick.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Celebrities Clay Aiken, Lisa Rinna and John Leguziamo have lost a significant number of followers after Twitter said it's aware *users are buying followers*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...Twitter-rids-fake-accounts.html#ixzz55yzTp8OS 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## sydgirl

Any chance anyone can id the heels Dorit was wearing when she was inspecting the boat with LVP? 

One another note, this season is a snooze fest [emoji42]


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> Celebrities Clay Aiken, Lisa Rinna and John Leguziamo have lost a significant number of followers after Twitter said it's aware *users are buying followers*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...Twitter-rids-fake-accounts.html#ixzz55yzTp8OS
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Not surprised by this at all... Lisa Rinna at times can seem quite desperate for attention


----------



## Tropigal3

rockhollow said:


> Dorit did give the sexy singing a try, but it came off kind of flat - she should have had Erika join her as a backup singer/dancer.
> Speaking of Erika - what's up with this tee-shirt style she's taken to wearing. Yes, they are some kind of 'designer' tee's but that doesn't make then a go to outfit. They are not very flattering on Erika, they made her look short and thick.



If Erika had been up there, Dorit would have looked worst in comparison.  She tried even though she's clearly not an entertainer.  I'm sure PK really appreciated it and that's really the only thing that matters.  

I totally agree with you on the designer T's.  It's so unflattering.  Like last season when she went to a cocktail party in one of those and exclaimed "It's Moschino!"  So what, it's still a damned t-shirt.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Celebrities Clay Aiken, Lisa Rinna and John Leguziamo have lost a significant number of followers after Twitter said it's aware *users are buying followers*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...Twitter-rids-fake-accounts.html#ixzz55yzTp8OS
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Aaaaaaahahahhaahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

swags said:


> Doriit and George both looked and sounded awful. The performance would have been fine for a karaoke night out birthday party but not a Bravo tv party.
> Also what hostess pulls a guest aside to yell at them and make them uncomfortable? Dorit, she knows what wine glass to drink out of while she is calling Camille the c word. Classy lady.



What I found particularly interesting was dorit calling teddi a psycho when it’s in fact DORIT acting like a nutcase. She’s the one dragging the issues and blowing them up. The late coming, the wine glass saga..


----------



## purseinsanity

Goodfrtune said:


> Wait, PK is only 50?! So Let me get this straight...PK just turned 50 and I just turned 50. DO I LOOK THAT OLD??? OMG!!!! Flipping out a little.  Yes, there are some differences...He is male, I am female. He has young children, mine are out of the house. He has to support his wife’s spending habits, while I support my own. *It has been inferred that he has done coke in the bathroom while I will only drink Pepsi in the kitchen*. He’s friend’s with Boy George, I don’t know anyone named George. Hopefully these things are enough to make me appear at least slightly more youthful than PK...I hope.


LOL!  You cracked me up!  My husband and I had the same reaction.  I would've guessed he's turning 60 at least!


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> Celebrities Clay Aiken, Lisa Rinna and John Leguziamo have lost a significant number of followers after Twitter said it's aware *users are buying followers*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...Twitter-rids-fake-accounts.html#ixzz55yzTp8OS
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


Thank goodness!  Side note, IG is getting unbearable with their "giveaways" and flat tummy tea ads, LOL.


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> Thank goodness!  Side note, IG is getting unbearable with their "giveaways" and flat tummy tea ads, LOL.


Those ads are the only jobs available for "celebs" like Brielle Biermann these days!


----------



## Allisonfaye

rockhollow said:


> They are not very flattering on Erika, they made her look short and thick.



Agree with this.


----------



## rockhollow

Something is sure up with Dorit - she really seems to be ranting, not having a conversation. She even taking shots at her new bestie Kyle, and looks like more to come next week.
Dorit is like Megan over on OC. I didn't mind them much their first season, but that's it - it just keeps going downhill with each continuing season.
I don't want to see anymore of her craziness. She really just keeps talking (yelling) in circles, never makes any sense - I would like to think a normal person would let these petty differences go.

I thought it was kind of low for LisaR when she was accusing Dorit and PK able coke, but maybe she was telling the truth.

And didn't someone say it was a waiter that poured Dorit drink into the wrong glass, that's not Teddy's fault even.

And right or not,  if she (Dorit) pisses off the big cheese, LVP - her days could be numbered.


----------



## TNgypsy

Teddi seems to be a down to earth sweet lady (so far and at least relative to the other ladies). Dorit seems to have gotten to the point of pushing Teddi around. She can’t let anything go. I think she does it because she gets away with it. I wish so badly that Teddi will hit her fill with Dorit and give her an ear full. Dorit can’t let anything go and gets off on basically being a bully. She has some real issues. She’s the most classless, pretentious, fake woman on the show —- on any of the Housewives shows. I like this franchise and yes, I like the drama but I don’t like mean girls. Dorit is being plain mean to Teddi and it’s getting old.


----------



## TNgypsy

bellecate said:


> I like Teddi as well. Maybe producers were hoping to shake things up with her being an Accountability Coach, thinking she  might stir things up a bit calling them out on some of their bad behaviours.



I think Teddi might be too polite or have too much class to call out the ladies on their bad behavior (looking at you Dorit). 
Teddi may not last on this show. It doesn’t seem to fit her lifestyle or personality (to her credit). She doesn’t appear to be drama queen material.


----------



## tweegy

What I’m wondering is... Then why even come on the show?


----------



## TNgypsy

tweegy said:


> What I’m wondering is... Then why even come on the show?



Agree. If she makes it past this season, we may see a whole other side to her. There has to be something there that we aren’t seeing. Relative to the other ladies she seems too “normal”. There has to be a side to her we haven’t seen yet.


----------



## TNgypsy

tweegy said:


> What I’m wondering is... Then why even come on the show?



Remember when Lydia was all sweet the first season she was on?Then bam! She comes back all rainbows and glitter and at the same time being mean and acting strange. This may be Teddi eventually. [emoji15]


----------



## tweegy

TNgypsy said:


> Agree. If she makes it past this season, we may see a whole other side to her. There has to be something there that we aren’t seeing. Relative to the other ladies she seems too “normal”. There has to be a side to her we haven’t seen yet.



True I was gonna say dorit was different last season but she wasn’t she was just milder..


----------



## TNgypsy

tweegy said:


> True I was gonna say dorit was different last season but she wasn’t she was just milder..



I wish Dorit wasn’t so mean. She probably has the best style sense out of anybody on the franchise and I love seeing it. Her personality ruins her beauty though.


----------



## Tropigal3

TNgypsy said:


> I think Teddi might be too polite or have too much class to call out the ladies on their bad behavior (looking at you Dorit).
> Teddi may not last on this show. It doesn’t seem to fit her lifestyle or personality (to her credit). She doesn’t appear to be drama queen material.



I like that she's staying classy, but we'll see how things change next season.


----------



## baghagg

I think the editing is sloppy(ier) this year;  it is causing Dorit to come across as making no sense whatsoever in her rants. It happens across the whole franchise from time to time,  but it's so obvious this season.  I caught it on NY and NJ a lot this time 'round as well (i.e., Siggy, Sonja, Ramona).  Something's up behind the scenes with these franchises..


----------



## WillstarveforLV

sydgirl said:


> Any chance anyone can id the heels Dorit was wearing when she was inspecting the boat with LVP?
> 
> One another note, this season is a snooze fest [emoji42]


I believe they are Valentinos.


----------



## sydgirl

WillstarveforLV said:


> I believe they are Valentinos.


Thank you!!


----------



## horse17

Omg..those puppies at Lisa’s s rescue center....


----------



## CanuckBagLover

horse17 said:


> Omg..those puppies at Lisa’s s rescue center....


And Ken cuddling those puppies!  More please!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Another ho hum episode.  
Teddi's beach house is gorgeous.  
I didn't blame Lisa V for leaving.  After 30 minutes waiting and then your friends start rehashing a dead horse, I would get up and leave to especially if there was some important news I wanted to share..
And Kyle and Dorit were so *****y about Lisa the minute she left. Some friends.
Kyle is so immature - she's jealous that Lisa has other friends that she confides in.  I understand given some of the events that have happened in the past that Lisa may hold back from sharing everything in her personal life with Kyle. I just think that LIsa should exercise some caution with Dorit - Dorit is going to throw her under the bus at some point.


----------



## TC1

That 3D figure Dorit gave PK was hideous. And $1,500?.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> That 3D figure Dorit gave PK was hideous. And $1,500?.


It was scary hideous!  Even PK seemed speechless. So funny that PK broke it.


----------



## Tropigal3

TC1 said:


> That 3D figure Dorit gave PK was hideous. And $1,500?.


I agree.  Then to have the babies head break off?!  Scary kind of voodoo.  Cute in theory, but just say no!


----------



## simone72

Camille arriving to beach house in stilettos !!


----------



## cafecreme15

Other than the hilarious moment where PK broke the statue, this episode was a snooze fest


----------



## coconutsboston

baghagg said:


> I think the editing is sloppy(ier) this year;  it is causing Dorit to come across as making no sense whatsoever in her rants. It happens across the whole franchise from time to time,  but it's so obvious this season.  I caught it on NY and NJ a lot this time 'round as well (i.e., Siggy, Sonja, Ramona).  Something's up behind the scenes with these franchises..



Methinks they're trying to reuse the script(s) across the brands - the "would YOU have gotten up and left!?" convo was reminiscent of the "would you be miffed about the cake" convo in NJ. 

When LVP asked if Erika brought anything "potluck-y" for the beach house, I 100% expected the word "casserole" to be thrown in a la RHOC. 

The tired "who has been friends longer" argument is the same as Vicki-Tamra-Shannon on OC.

I've had to rewind and rewatch quite a few times to try to follow the janky editing on the rants.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I think there is going to be problems between Dorit and LVP. LVP doesn't play well if she's not completely in charge of what's happening. 
Kyle knows and said it - Vanderpump doesn't like that Kyle and Dorit have become friends.
She not at all happy with that. 
And Dorit in her confused little mind thinks she's LVP equal, something that going to come and bite her.
If LVP decides to turn on her - watch out.
That's why Kyle rarely ever tries to stand up to Lisa, something she's tried in the past and then spend years grovelling.
I like LisaV and would enjoy being her friend, but would always know who was in charge.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I just don't understand the appeal of such a one sided friendship.


----------



## venusdoom

I don't get why Kyle seemed to gloss over the fact that Dorit was still telling her off for butting in on the boat whilst giving Lisa V a free pass... might be the editing as everyone has mentioned but that should be a warning sign to Kyle!!

I have to say I'm really liking Lisa R this season, I think some of the other women are unnecessarily harsh towards her, no-one apologies when they're mean to her but they expect her to. She's funny and actually has a semblance of a personality IMO!


----------



## tweegy

venusdoom said:


> I don't get why Kyle seemed to gloss over the fact that Dorit was still telling her off for butting in on the boat whilst giving Lisa V a free pass... might be the editing as everyone has mentioned but that should be a warning sign to Kyle!!
> 
> I have to say I'm really liking Lisa R this season, I think some of the other women are unnecessarily harsh towards her, no-one apologies when they're mean to her but they expect her to. She's funny and actually has a semblance of a personality IMO!



I agree I don’t know how Kylie just gave dorit a pass too...

Pfft Lisa just being docile and letting the others stir the drama. Lisa has no one backing her so she needs to be nice to get her airtime


----------



## venusdoom

tweegy said:


> Pfft Lisa just being docile and letting the others stir the drama. Lisa has no one backing her so she needs to be nice to get her airtime



Haha I think you're probably right, no Eileen to back her up. I just find her endearing for some odd reason!


----------



## rockhollow

Allisonfaye said:


> I just don't understand the appeal of such a one sided friendship.



I hear what you're saying.
It's just that  I have an friend who has a few similar traits  as LVP. We've been friends for over 40 years, and I've grown to love her, on her terms. 
It's not the way most of my friendships are, but still a wonderful long term relationship. I always call her "prickly".
It's true, she doesn't have lots of friends, but we've worked out a friendship that works for us.

But as mentioned, I bet LVP doesn't really have long term close woman friends.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

venusdoom said:


> Haha I think you're probably right, no Eileen to back her up. I just find her endearing for some odd reason!



Me too!


----------



## Tropigal3

coconutsboston said:


> Methinks they're trying to reuse the script(s) across the brands - the "would YOU have gotten up and left!?" convo was reminiscent of the "would you be miffed about the cake" convo in NJ.
> 
> When LVP asked if Erika brought anything "potluck-y" for the beach house, I 100% expected the word "casserole" to be thrown in a la RHOC.
> 
> *The tired "who has been friends longer" argument is the same as Vicki-Tamra-Shannon on OC.*
> 
> I've had to rewind and rewatch quite a few times to try to follow the janky editing on the rants.



I wonder if it's producer driven.  It's such a silly/immature argument.


----------



## junqueprincess

A little off topic...
I’m a big brother fan, Brandi Glanville is on Celebrity Big Brother, it started last night. 

I’m not a Brandi fan, but i am sad to report, It appears she has a little nerve damage from her face work... she had half a smile in a few shots. She was so pretty when she started RHOBH, super sad to see her insecurities ruin her beauty.


----------



## tweegy

junqueprincess said:


> A little off topic...
> I’m a big brother fan, Brandi Glanville is on Celebrity Big Brother, it started last night.
> 
> I’m not a Brandi fan, but i am sad to report, It appears she has a little nerve damage from her face work... she had half a smile in a few shots. She was so pretty when she started RHOBH, super sad to see her insecurities ruin her beauty.


I don't really have that much sympathy for her.. She's not a nice person. I liked her for 5mins when she first came on RHOBH but then it got to a point if she was on I would have definitely stopped watching. She was so annoying.


----------



## horse17

junqueprincess said:


> A little off topic...
> I’m a big brother fan, Brandi Glanville is on Celebrity Big Brother, it started last night.
> 
> I’m not a Brandi fan, but i am sad to report, It appears she has a little nerve damage from her face work... she had half a smile in a few shots. She was so pretty when she started RHOBH, super sad to see her insecurities ruin her beauty.


I noticed that too...scary


----------



## horse17

rockhollow said:


> I hear what you're saying.
> It's just that  I have an friend who has a few similar traits  as LVP. We've been friends for over 40 years, and I've grown to love her, on her terms.
> It's not the way most of my friendships are, but still a wonderful long term relationship. I always call her "prickly".
> It's true, she doesn't have lots of friends, but we've worked out a friendship that works for us.
> 
> But as mentioned, I bet LVP doesn't really have long term close woman friends.


It’s funny, because we haven’t seen Lisa with close girlfriends..seems like her life revolves around Ken,  her daughter..and her businesses...she may just keeps a a tight circle in her life...not a bad thing and some people prefer that as they get a little older...


----------



## TC1

junqueprincess said:


> A little off topic...
> I’m a big brother fan, Brandi Glanville is on Celebrity Big Brother, it started last night.
> 
> I’m not a Brandi fan, but i am sad to report, It appears she has a little nerve damage from her face work... she had half a smile in a few shots. She was so pretty when she started RHOBH, super sad to see her insecurities ruin her beauty.


Well, her face has been jacked up for awhile. Big Brother is filmed in HD. Not like the Real Housewives soft filter. So we just get a true look at it.
When Lisa Rinna was getting her makeup done for her DAYS appearance she asked to be lightened up a few shades and the make up artist said "we can't because of the HDTV" makes a huge difference.
All these celebs on Big Brother are gonna look hideous with no glam squads.


----------



## Allisonfaye

horse17 said:


> It’s funny, because we haven’t seen Lisa with close girlfriends..seems like her life revolves around Ken,  her daughter..and her businesses...she may just keeps a a tight circle in her life...not a bad thing and some people prefer that as they get a little older...



And her animals! How could you leave out her animals? I am kind of with her on that one.


----------



## GoGlam

Honestly, there are a lot of people not worth dealing with... especially if you have high standards. I don’t blame Lisa one bit if she doesn’t have many female friends... many are not worth having (and that goes for males, too... except you might typically be less worried about them doing unsavory things like stealing your husband, so some might be OK).


----------



## simone72

Lisa VP Ken and one of the dogs were at a wine store in Boca today for their wine tasting and signing bottles here’s a few pics


----------



## simone72

Sorry had to crop friends out of picture


----------



## simone72

Last one she said Lisa was very friendly and so tiny


----------



## bagsforme

She doesn't look tiny and the outfit?!  Not haten', just saying.  Would have loved to have been there.


----------



## simone72

bagsforme said:


> She doesn't look tiny and the outfit?!  Not haten', just saying.  Would have loved to have been there.


Me too but when I got there line was huge and I didn’t feel like waiting for 2 hours like my friend did
TBH she doesn’t look tiny to me either but a lot of these women in person are so much skinnier than expected


----------



## pjhm

I don't care for Dorit either, but I think LVP is drawn to Dorit's air of sophistication-phony as it may be. In comparison, Kyle and Rinna are more pedestrian and have less flair.


----------



## horse17

Allisonfaye said:


> And her animals! How could you leave out her animals? I am kind of with her on that one.


Oh. Absolutely!!!  I would rather hang out with them over some of these chicks any day!


----------



## horse17

pjhm said:


> I don't care for Dorit either, but I think LVP is drawn to Dorit's air of sophistication-phony as it may be. In comparison, Kyle and Rinna are more pedestrian and have less flair.


Good point.


----------



## baghagg

pjhm said:


> I don't care for Dorit either, but I think LVP is drawn to Dorit's air of sophistication-phony as it may be. In comparison, Kyle and Rinna are more pedestrian and have less flair.


... or is it because her husband (PK) is British?


----------



## imgg

simone72 said:


> Last one she said Lisa was very friendly and so tiny


Her shoes!   Awesome photos though thanks for sharing!


----------



## imgg

pjhm said:


> I don't care for Dorit either, but I think LVP is drawn to Dorit's air of sophistication-phony as it may be. In comparison, Kyle and Rinna are more pedestrian and have less flair.


She liked Brandi, so not sure if she has a type.  My guess though she prefer friends who like to laugh and not take things so serious.  American women tend to be so much more emotional than British females, imo.


----------



## Allisonfaye

That whole outfit is hideous.


----------



## Allisonfaye

The hat is ok.


----------



## SandyC1981

Has anyone tried her wine?? Just curious if it's even tasty..


----------



## Tropigal3

Allisonfaye said:


> That whole outfit is hideous.



LOL!  I think it's the way she put it all together.  She should have left out the hat and worn simple open toed heels.  Those shoes with that outfit is a bit much.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I think when you are above 12, you should no longer wear a cap sleeve.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I have to say, I kind of dug Erika's pink wig in Tokyo. After seeing her usual hideous hairstyles lately.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Lisa wrote how to give a blow job in a book she wrote? I can't believe no one said anything about it.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I was just going to ask why her wine is in every episode.
Also, I’m amongst the few who likes Lisa Rinna - she was my fave character on Melrose Place back in the 90’s and I can’t get past that and try to dislike her. She is partly what drew me to watch this show...


----------



## tweegy

GoGlam said:


> Honestly, there are a lot of people not worth dealing with... especially if you have high standards. I don’t blame Lisa one bit if she doesn’t have many female friends... many are not worth having (and that goes for males, too... except you might typically be less worried about them doing unsavory things like stealing your husband, so some might be OK).



I agree, I’m same way. Quality over quantity.


----------



## tweegy

simone72 said:


> Lisa VP Ken and one of the dogs were at a wine store in Boca today for their wine tasting and signing bottles here’s a few pics



Aw they didn’t bring jiggy...


----------



## Allisonfaye

tweegy said:


> Aw they didn’t bring jiggy...



Oh, I thought that WAS Jiggy?


----------



## Tropigal3

Allisonfaye said:


> I think when you are above 12, you should no longer wear a cap sleeve.



I'm well over 12 and I wear capped sleeves on occasion.  Now if you're talking about puffed sleeves, that's another story.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Tropigal3 said:


> I'm well over 12 and I wear capped sleeves on occasion.  Now if you're talking about puffed sleeves, that's another story.



Whatever those sleeves on that dress are. I wasn't sure if capped was the right one.


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> It was scary hideous!  Even PK seemed speechless. So funny that PK broke it.


That was the first scene I actually tolerated PK.  The fact that he put the head back on backwards and joked about it actually made me laugh.  The figurine was creepy.


----------



## purseinsanity

simone72 said:


> Last one she said Lisa was very friendly and so tiny


My sister was out at dinner recently in LA and Lisa and Ken (and a dog) were there with Pandora and her husband.  My sister said Lisa is teeny tiny...much smaller than what she seems like on tv.  And she's not all that big on tv either!


----------



## elle-mo

I think Dorit is version 2.0 of Brandi.


----------



## tweegy

elle-mo said:


> I think Dorit is version 2.0 of Brandi.



Well she’s heading there for sure cause she’s starting to annoy me...


----------



## Allisonfaye

I am formulating a theory that they have some agreement that the newer people get to be focused on for a season so they have to stir up some drama to be worthy of it. But if they are too boring, (like Kathryn), they get the boot quickly.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Allisonfaye said:


> I am formulating a theory that they have some agreement that the newer people get to be focused on for a season so they have to stir up some drama to be worthy of it. But if they are too boring, (like Kathryn), they get the boot quickly.



I'm going to have to ask.. who was Kathryn?


----------



## bisousx

Ceeyahd said:


> I'm going to have to ask.. who was Kathryn?



The sporty blonde wife who was roped into the OJ Simpson saga because Faye Resnick wrote about her in her book (she was only linked because of the guy she was married to at the time). 

Kathryn also betrayed Erika, if I recall correctly.


----------



## tweegy

Yeh, I had to google who she was I didn’t remember her

https://www.google.tt/amp/s/www.usm...ired-from-rhobh-after-one-season-w208702/amp/


----------



## Allisonfaye

Wow, I completely forgot about that nut job Carleton.


----------



## blkbarbie310

So. I didn't get Kyle and Dorit accusing Lisa of being jealous of their moment which is why she left. 
She clearly said she was looking forward to celebrating the dropped law suit with them. 
They arrived late, started talking about glass-gate AGAIN and then Kyle accused her and Dorit of setting her up. 
I would have been like why am I here spending my time in this way when I should be home celebrating with my husband?!??


----------



## horse17

I like Teddi and I apprreciate her low key life........but I think she would drive me crazy...she needs to not give a shi$...
If your not as low maintenance as her, shes judgemental...to the point of being uptight...


----------



## luckylove

horse17 said:


> I like Teddi and I apprreciate her low key life........but I think she would drive me crazy...she needs to not give a shi$...
> If your not as low maintenance as her, shes judgemental...to the point of being uptight...



Yes, I also think she can come off as judgmental and uptight...


----------



## horse17

Ok Teddi,  now  you dont like to spend money.....but you look like your wearing a 25k Rolex....?

Shes starting to get on my nerves..lol


----------



## pinky7129

Camille’s mean girl is coming out


----------



## horse17

pinky7129 said:


> Camille’s mean girl is coming out


Really?...I do remember her being quite the mean girl, but I thought she was right calling out Dorit...
Dorit is becoming unhinged...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Initially I kind of liked Teddy, but now her "I'm just a laid back kind of girl" is getting on my nerves.  When she initially invited the women over to her beach house she gave the women the option of staying at a nearby hotel instead of her house if they preferred.  

She say's she doesn't care what people do but she clearly does - why else would she say "well that's weird" when Erika changes her mind and decides to stay at a hotel. What difference does it make since she already said it was ok with her? Teddy could have been gracious and accepted Erika's explanation and said, I'm sorry your changing your mind,  I hope you feel better and see in the morning."

Maybe because I'm having a bad period myself, I'm sympathetic to Erika this time.  I'd prefer a quiet hotel room too over staying up late drinking with a group of *****y women.  And I also would be mortified if I stained the sheets. I don't think Erika did it just to call attention to herself.  Maybe she started feeling worse and so changed her mind.

Dorit is trying way too hard to be relevant by stirring up trouble.  She was generally considered a hit last year and I think that has gone to her head.  She better watch herself. I predict she is headed for a big fall.  

I liked that Camille tried to call out Dorit - but calling her "tattletale" was laughably childish.


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> Ok Teddi,  now  you dont like to spend money.....but you look like your wearing a 25k Rolex....?
> 
> Shes starting to get on my nerves..lol


Could have been a gift


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle has the most funkiest walk

Dorit is a sh@t stirrer and a liar.


----------



## horse17

CanuckBagLover said:


> Initially I kind of liked Teddy, but now her "I'm just a laid back kind of girl" is getting on my nerves.  When she initially invited the women over to her beach house she gave the women the option of staying at a nearby hotel instead of her house if they preferred.
> 
> She say's she doesn't care what people do but she clearly does - why else would she say "well that's weird" when Erika changes her mind and decides to stay at a hotel. What difference does it make since she already said it was ok with her? Teddy could have been gracious and accepted Erika's explanation and said, I'm sorry your changing your mind,  I hope you feel better and see in the morning."
> 
> Maybe because I'm having a bad period myself, I'm sympathetic to Erika this time.  I'd prefer a quiet hotel room too over staying up late drinking with a group of *****y women.  And I also would be mortified if I stained the sheets. I don't think Erika did it just to call attention to herself.  Maybe she started feeling worse and so changed her mind.
> 
> Dorit is trying way too hard to be relevant by stirring up trouble.  She was generally considered a hit last year and I think that has gone to her head.  She better watch herself. I predict she is headed for a big fall.
> 
> I liked that Camille tried to call out Dorit - but calling her "tattletale" was laughably childish.


So true...I would rather stay at a hotel regardless....not into adult sleepovers, or drinking all night...been there done that...need my sleep...


----------



## Allisonfaye

Wow, finally catching up on my past shows. Kyle's clothes this season?


----------



## DC-Cutie

so for clarity Erika didn't want to stay over because she was on her period?


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> I liked that Camille tried to call out Dorit - but calling her "tattletale" was laughably childish.



I giggled so hard when Camille said that.  It was childish, sure.  But Dorit is a tattletale.


----------



## bklner2014

Allisonfaye said:


> Wow, finally catching up on my past shows. Kyle's clothes this season?


Yes! What's up with that printed blouse and huge belt that was hung low on her waist? She looks better in her loose-flowing dresses.
I just watched the latest 3 episodes of RHOBH, after years of not watching. Have they always so blatantly displayed their designer bags and clothes? There is a lot of logo mania which I do not recall from earlier seasons...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I liked seeing all the quick shots of the handbags.  But Lisa V's pink chanel - hate that bag!  It's so freaking big and bulky.
Kyle should never ever wear another pair of high waist bell bottoms.


----------



## bklner2014

DC-Cutie said:


> I liked seeing all the quick shots of the handbags.  But Lisa V's pink chanel - hate that bag!  It's so freaking big and bulky.
> Kyle should never ever wear another pair of high waist bell bottoms.


Lol, I actually thought the pink Chanel flap was cute! It's a big bag isn't it, so was surprised that Lisa pulled it off rather well.


----------



## SandyC1981

I would be delighted if they would replace Dorit with Camille..!


----------



## SandyC1981

Allisonfaye said:


> Wow, finally catching up on my past shows. Kyle's clothes this season?


The same could be said regarding Erika's clothes this season......eeek!


----------



## horse17

compared to the others, I like Rinnas style the best...


----------



## pjhm

Loved it when Camille called Dorit a tattletale, she nailed it!Dorit looks for every opportunity to rat on someone in order to control the conversation and get closer to the intended victim.


----------



## bisousx

I did not like Teddi's catty and judgmental comment towards Erika: "I stand by my statement. It's weird. And if you don't want people saying it, then don't do weird things!"  Then her fake tears after Erika waves her away... I wouldn't want someone touching me after they basically called me weird lol

This season is SOOOO boring, and editing is horrible.


----------



## Allisonfaye

SandyC1981 said:


> The same could be said regarding Erika's clothes this season......eeek!



Definitely!



bklner2014 said:


> Yes! What's up with that printed blouse and huge belt that was hung low on her waist? She looks better in her loose-flowing dresses.
> I just watched the latest 3 episodes of RHOBH, after years of not watching. Have they always so blatantly displayed their designer bags and clothes? There is a lot of logo mania which I do not recall from earlier seasons...



To me, Erika is the one I keep seeing with all the logos. She looks ridiculous.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I also laugh at Kyle with her Chanel bag in front of her in the opening part. The turquoise one? I notice because I have a bag that color but not sure if hers is lamb or python.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Erika must have purchased the whole Gucci collection


----------



## RueMonge

DC-Cutie said:


> so for clarity Erika didn't want to stay over because she was on her period?



Apparently. I would have apologized and explained before I left. And not have been so damn prickly the next day.


----------



## RueMonge

I cannot wait to see Kyle tell off Dorit next week!


----------



## horse17

RueMonge said:


> I cannot wait to see Kyle tell off Dorit next week!


Kyle has really been holding back the last few seasons...she can be really nasty but I don't think we'll see that part of her with dorit


----------



## DC-Cutie

when Kyle get mad, she starts licking her lips like a lizard!  lol

But I really wonder what kind of choice words she will have for Dorit after seeing this episode.  The reunion could get interesting.  Because Dorit lies, fibs, exaggerates the truth and changes up the stories everytime she tells them.


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> I liked seeing all the quick shots of the handbags.  But Lisa V's pink chanel - hate that bag!  It's so freaking big and bulky.
> Kyle should never ever wear another pair of high waist bell bottoms.



I thought the travel tote was really cute and so LVP!  Only she could pull it off.  



SandyC1981 said:


> The same could be said regarding Erika's clothes this season......eeek!



Yes!!!  Just because it's designer, doesn't mean it looks good.  She's an attractive lady but her style sucks.



bisousx said:


> I did not like Teddi's catty and judgmental comment towards Erika: "I stand by my statement. It's weird. And if you don't want people saying it, then don't do weird things!"  Then her fake tears after Erika waves her away... I wouldn't want someone touching me after they basically called me weird lol
> 
> This season is SOOOO boring, and editing is horrible.



Well Teddi would have been perfectly fine had Erika told her before leaving.  It is weird that you'd tell everyone EXCEPT the hostess.  Weird.  And Erika sure can be snippy.  "Erika does what Erika wants to do".  (or whatever she said)  Sheesh!


----------



## tweegy

I don’t get dorit going all Regina George this season with the gossip spreading she just blew all the girls out the water at the beach house by tattling on them


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> I don’t get dorit going all Regina George this season with the gossip spreading she just blew all the girls out the water at the beach house by tattling on them


She’s trying to secure her place next season


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> She’s trying to secure her place next season



Right! She’s trying really hard all the drama she’s starting this season she went so far to bring teddi on just so she can start on her [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

So according to Teddy, Erika never intended to stay at her house but just showed up for the cameras.  But if this is true, she must have found out after the fact, otherwise her reaction "this is weird" doesn't make sense, unless its all contrived.


----------



## baghagg

It's all contrived


----------



## pjhm

DC-Cutie said:


> when Kyle get mad, she starts licking her lips like a lizard!  lol
> 
> But I really wonder what kind of choice words she will have for Dorit after seeing this episode.  The reunion could get interesting.  Because Dorit lies, fibs, exaggerates the truth and changes up the stories everytime she tells them.



Yes - she spins the stories like crazy. You’d think she’d be smart enough to realize we are watching and know what really was said.


----------



## viggy

Allisonfaye said:


> I also laugh at Kyle with her Chanel bag in front of her in the opening part. The turquoise one? I notice because I have a bag that color but not sure if hers is lamb or python.



Yes!  Glad someone else laughs at her too. It's ridiculous how she dangles her purses right in front of the camera!


----------



## luckylove

viggy said:


> Yes!  Glad someone else laughs at her too. It's ridiculous how she dangles her purses right in front of the camera!



I agree! It always seems like a prop she doesn't quite know what to do with rather than an easy integrated part of her outfit. We get it, you can afford nice bags... no need to make them the center of your scene.


----------



## luckylove

... and while I am sleep deprived and feeling a bit catty... It is ironic to me that Kyle is part owner in these clothing boutiques when her own sense of style could really use some professional help. Being vertically challenged can be difficult and her looks often come across as costumes or simply unflattering in my opinion. I would love to see what a professional stylist might do with her because she is a pretty woman.


----------



## horse17

luckylove said:


> ... and while I am sleep deprived and feeling a bit catty... It is ironic to me that Kyle is part owner in these clothing boutiques when her own sense of style could really use some professional help. Being vertically challenged can be difficult and her looks often come across as costumes or simply unflattering in my opinion. I would love to see what a professional stylist might do with her because she is a pretty woman.


Totally agree .....She’s flashy and will wear almost anything to show it off...maybe that’s why they took a chance on her to represent a boutique...I wonder what her business arrangement is, and if she actually owns a piece of these stores...I know some celebs that lend their name to restaurants, stores etc..and they dont own anything but have to make appearances etc...


----------



## Creativelyswank

Kyle drowns her body in fabric. She really does need someone to help her find stuff that accentuates her best features. She does not wear her bags, they wear her.

I do find all the comments about her bag whoring funny, as often there have been requests to see more of their clothes, homes, lifestyles, like the shows did in the beginning. When they do there are still complaints. If there is no drama and no lifestyle...what is left to show of these shallow women? 

Teddy reminds me of Catherine in many ways. Probably a wonderful person who I would be friends with in real life, which always equates to boring on TV. I too would find it odd if someone said they were spending the night and left without further communication, but if this is her story line I don't see a second season in her future. 

Erika, although proclaiming she gives no f*uck$, absolutely does. The thought of everyone talking about her when she was gone triggers her insecurity and raises her wall instantly. Sad, I was enjoying the softer gentler version of her this season. I wish her fashion followed suit. The line between her real life persona vs. the entertainer has become very blurred.


----------



## tweegy

I'm for the crew that doesnt mind Kylie flaunting her bags...that's one of the big reasons I watch the show is to see the goodies!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pantygate, proper glassgate & now talegate..
This show is spiraling out of control & Dorit is just an a***ole..
The bags are just beyond as well as their behavior


----------



## Tropigal3

tweegy said:


> I'm for the crew that doesnt mind Kylie flaunting her bags...that's one of the big reasons I watch the show is to see the goodies!



Me too!  That's part of the reason many of us watch it!  I enjoy seeing the lovely handbags.  I've often wondered if the ladies have been asked to flaunt these pricy items for the show.  I don't mind at all.  More please!!


----------



## rockhollow

I think Dorit is letting fame go to her head, and she thinks she way more important to the show than she is - pissing off Kyle and LVP is not the way to go.
If Erika left without saying anything to the ladies that evening would have been cause for the ladies to talk about it, not a big deal.
But with Dorit tattling it to Erika the next morning is making it a big deal - now Erika is all in her feelings.
And trying to pit Kyle and LVP against each other is not a good plan (as we see happening next week).
It's a battle she'll not win.

I don't think Teddy is a good fit for this group. She's looking like a another 1 season lady.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I loved every minute of Camille calling Dorit out.  That passive aggressive bump Camille did to Dorit in the hallway had me howling!
Dorit deserves everything coming to her next week. With friends like her - who needs enemies?!


----------



## Allisonfaye

luckylove said:


> I agree! It always seems like a prop she doesn't quite know what to do with rather than an easy integrated part of her outfit. We get it, you can afford nice bags... no need to make them the center of your scene.



Can't help but wonder how many of these bags were stolen.



luckylove said:


> ... and while I am sleep deprived and feeling a bit catty... It is ironic to me that Kyle is part owner in these clothing boutiques when her own sense of style could really use some professional help. Being vertically challenged can be difficult and her looks often come across as costumes or simply unflattering in my opinion. I would love to see what a professional stylist might do with her because she is a pretty woman.



Agree. She is prettier than I have ever seen her. Remember the first few seasons where she had the goofy haircut with the back long and long layers on each side? 



tweegy said:


> I'm for the crew that doesnt mind Kylie flaunting her bags...that's one of the big reasons I watch the show is to see the goodies!





Tropigal3 said:


> Me too!  That's part of the reason many of us watch it!  I enjoy seeing the lovely handbags.  I've often wondered if the ladies have been asked to flaunt these pricy items for the show.  I don't mind at all.  More please!!



Don't get me wrong. I love seeing the great bags. I just think it' funny how she obviously holds them to display then. As far as her style, I have seen her in some things I love. I tried to no avail to track down the white lace blouse she was wearing (last year I think). But the thing I notice she does wrong is that she wears a lot of horizontal lines...so as an example, a big thick choker or shoes with straps at the top of her ankles..and that is not good for short people. I used to know this guy I worked with and he was really short and had a wide head and beard and the beard made him look shorter because it was horizontal. I know that probably makes no sense at all to anyone what I am trying to say. 

I used to like what Kim wore. That's why I didn't mind some of her shi$. Because I liked her clothes and bags.


----------



## serenluv202

blkbarbie310 said:


> I loved every minute of Camille calling Dorit out.  That passive aggressive bump Camille did to Dorit in the hallway had me howling!
> Dorit deserves everything coming to her next week. With friends like her - who needs enemies?!


I agree. Dorit is so annoying.  Camille is very passive aggressive.  Dorit is barking up the wrong tree there.


----------



## tweegy

Thing is tho someone has to be the pot stirrer Lisa rinni is laying low and playing nice Erika isn’t on that so dorit is taking up the slack and causing the drama.. she’s getting in her airtime for sure 

... she’s still annoying tho...


----------



## Tropigal3

Allisonfaye said:


> But the thing I notice she does wrong is that she wears a lot of horizontal lines...so as an example, a big thick choker or shoes with straps at the top of her ankles..and that is not good for short people.



Being only an inch taller than Kyle, I completely understand what you mean.  I never wear heels with ankle straps and try to choose styles that help me look taller.  And that black lace dress with the ruffle bottom that she tried at her shop on makes her look shorter.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Teddy looked amazing in the outfit she tried on.


----------



## lulilu

tweegy said:


> I'm for the crew that doesnt mind Kylie flaunting her bags...that's one of the big reasons I watch the show is to see the goodies!



I love seeing beautiful bags etc too.  It just seems as if Kyle doesn't carry them with ease -- she waves them in front of her like a prop.   Just awkward looking instead of confident.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle has the most funkiest walk
> 
> Dorit is a sh@t stirrer and a liar.



I thought that walk was put on, or she was doing it as a joke!


----------



## TC1

coconutsboston said:


> I thought that walk was put on, or she was doing it as a joke!


LOL she always walks like she just got off a long horseback ride


----------



## Wamgurl

TC1 said:


> LOL she always walks like she just got off a long horseback ride



Now that’s funny...


----------



## zooba

Kyle looked great in her workout gear. I think Kyle, Erika and LVP would benefit from a stylist. 

Camille always looks bored when Dorit talks. 

Not sure of show's ratings but it seems time to call it quits


----------



## bisbee

Allisonfaye said:


> Can't help but wonder how many of these bags were stolen.



Stolen?  From where and by whom?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

bisbee said:


> Stolen?  From where and by whom?



Kyle's home was burglarized a few months ago when the family was on vacation.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle has the most funkiest walk
> 
> Dorit is a sh@t stirrer and a liar.





coconutsboston said:


> I thought that walk was put on, or she was doing it as a joke!





TC1 said:


> LOL she always walks like she just got off a long horseback ride



OMG..I just noticed this last night and assumed it was just me!!! When she was walking back from the kitchen in Teddi's house I nearly died. It was a short clip but I was wondering why she was walking like that...

What was seen can never be unseen!!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

tweegy said:


> OMG..I just noticed this last night and assumed it was just me!!! When she was walking back from the kitchen in Teddi's house I nearly died. It was a short clip but I was wondering why she was walking like that...
> 
> What was seen can never be unseen!!!


....and obviously the film crew noticed too - hence filming her walking like that! It's hilarious when the Bravo crew do shade like that


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Omg LV’s camel toe when she’s leaning on the couch after they walk inside from working out! [emoji23]


----------



## Goodfrtune

Chanel4Eva said:


> Omg LV’s camel toe when she’s leaning on the couch after they walk inside from working out! [emoji23]



I noticed that too! I was cracking up!


----------



## Gigllee

DC-Cutie said:


> when Kyle get mad, she starts licking her lips like a lizard!  lol
> 
> But I really wonder what kind of choice words she will have for Dorit after seeing this episode.  The reunion could get interesting.  Because Dorit lies, fibs, exaggerates the truth and changes up the stories everytime she tells them.


Her lip lick and tongue wag is so gross I thought it was me just being too observant. That's a poor habit hey forgot to scold out of her as a little girl.  And now she is a grown woman with a disgusting tongue /lip lick reminiscent of an agama lizard licking the floor. Gross !


----------



## Allisonfaye

Ok, so now I am caught up. Honestly, I cannot stand Erika. Her voice hits me like nails on a chalkboard. And that scene with Tom? Her interactions with him feel so businesslike. She needs to go. 

Also, I think Kyle has put on some weight. Not that there's anything wrong with that. 

Dorit is the most vapid, waste of a person. She says the stupidest stuff.  I am with the poster who said they are done with this show.


----------



## lulilu

The scenes with Erika and her DH are so forced.  And scripted.  I laughed when he said he didn't want to read the first chapter of her book and would buy one when it came out.


----------



## Zzyzx

Watching Erika and her husband is painful.  It reminds me of the awkwardness between Kelsey and Camille Grammer when they were still together.


----------



## Allisonfaye

It's funny because he is a big time attorney making gobs of money but he just seems like a nice guy...not what you would expect.


----------



## Tropigal3

Zzyzx said:


> Watching Erika and her husband is painful.  It reminds me of the awkwardness between Kelsey and Camille Grammer when they were still together.


I think that both Tom and Kelsey were very uncomfortable with being on a reality show.  Plus Kelsey was already on his way out of the marriage so he had to totally fake it as her husband.


----------



## pjhm

Allisonfaye said:


> It's funny because he is a big time attorney making gobs of money but he just seems like a nice guy...not what you would expect.



Yes, and  I think both Erika and Tom are getting what they want from their marriage. Famous last words, but I don’t see them breaking up, seem quite compatible.


----------



## DD101

On the last episode I noticed a hair track in her hair......for someone who does not care much about appearances, why wear fake hair? LOL......I think she cares about appearances a lot. She used to be heavy and lost a lot of weight (good for her), and the fake hair. (nothing wrong with extensions, but it's pretty sloppy when I can see them)....she cares how she looks. She ain't a foolin' me!


----------



## DD101

pjhm said:


> Yes, and  I think both Erika and Tom are getting what they want from their marriage. Famous last words, but I don’t see them breaking up, seem quite compatible.



I agree, their "arrangement" works well for both of them.


----------



## horse17

DD101 said:


> On the last episode I noticed a hair track in her hair......for someone who does not care much about appearances, why wear fake hair? LOL......I think she cares about appearances a lot. She used to be heavy and lost a lot of weight (good for her), and the fake hair. (nothing wrong with extensions, but it's pretty sloppy when I can see them)....she cares how she looks. She ain't a foolin' me!


Are you talking about Kyle?


----------



## Allisonfaye

pjhm said:


> Yes, and  I think both Erika and Tom are getting what they want from their marriage. Famous last words, but I don’t see them breaking up, seem quite compatible.



Agree.



horse17 said:


> Are you talking about Kyle?



I think she means Teddi?


----------



## luckylove

pjhm said:


> Yes, and  I think both Erika and Tom are getting what they want from their marriage. Famous last words, but I don’t see them breaking up, seem quite compatible.



There was a rumor recently that they were getting a divorce... I don't remember where I read that or if it is credible. I suppose time will tell. In general, these shows seem to place extra strain on relationships.


----------



## pjhm

luckylove said:


> There was a rumor recently that they were getting a divorce... I don't remember where I read that or if it is credible. I suppose time will tell. In general, these shows seem to place extra strain on relationships.


Hmmm, I googled it and seems they are together, no word of separation, only that she bought him a $5000 toilet seat for Christmas and that was just 2 months ago! Odd gift for sure!


----------



## Allisonfaye

pjhm said:


> Hmmm, I googled it and seems they are together, no word of separation, only that she bought him a $5000 toilet seat for Christmas and that was just 2 months ago! Odd gift for sure!



Well, different things become important to you as you get older.


----------



## baghagg

pjhm said:


> Hmmm, I googled it and seems they are together, no word of separation, only that she bought him a $5000 toilet seat for Christmas and that was just 2 months ago! Odd gift for sure!


Maybe giving him the royal flush lol


----------



## frick&frack

baghagg said:


> Maybe giving him the royal flush lol



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji122]


----------



## pjhm

baghagg said:


> Maybe giving him the royal flush lol


LOL! Luv it!


----------



## Jayne1

pjhm said:


> ... she bought him a $5000 toilet seat for Christmas and that was just 2 months ago! Odd gift for sure!


She bought him an expensive toilet seat with his money. lol


----------



## Goodfrtune

It seems that Kyle just discovered Hermes this season. The way she’s flashing her Birkins, Kelly, Jige and tonight the drama with her Kelly Cut is just too much.


----------



## lulilu

^^ she said the clutch could not get wet, but it didn't look like fragile leather -- was it box?  It looked like swift, which would not be damaged by rain.


----------



## Goodfrtune

lulilu said:


> ^^ she said the clutch could not get wet, but it didn't look like fragile leather -- was it box?  It looked like swift, which would not be damaged by rain.



I couldn't tell the leather (maybe in repeats I can see) but either way, it's a small bag and she had that sparkly cardigan thing so she could have discretely tucked it under her arm while wearing the jacket without all that drama. She is forever screaming "Look at me and what I've got."


----------



## Rouge H

Yes, she seems to be passing a lot of Birkins and Kelly’s past our eyes more than ever this season. Major second hand shopping trips at Fashionphile in Beverly Hills.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Goodfrtune said:


> I couldn't tell the leather (maybe in repeats I can see) but either way, it's a small bag and she had that sparkly cardigan thing so she could have discretely tucked it under her arm while wearing the jacket without all that drama. She is forever screaming "Look at me and what I've got."


And the robbers took note.


----------



## sgj99

Goodfrtune said:


> It seems that Kyle just discovered Hermes this season. The way she’s flashing her Birkins, Kelly, Jige and tonight the drama with her Kelly Cut is just too much.



I noticed that too!  she's being quite annoying with that "look at me, look what I got" attitude.

is anyone else sick of hearing about HWs kids walking runways?


----------



## lulilu

The whole trend of designers having celebrity children in their fashion shows is annoying, starting with Lagerfeld using the Pinkett Smith kids.  It certainly seems like a widespread trend.  Anything for publicity, I guess.


----------



## bagsforme

Ugh the way Kylie held up her clutch to cover her face the whole time on the bus.  Strategically positioning them when she's sitting down.  
Is the show a stepping stone to get your child to be a model?  Now Camille?  
The show has become so boring they're making big issues about being late and jealousy over friendships.


----------



## chaneljewel

I’ve gotten to detest Dorit.  She’s so full of her own self importance.  She never shuts up to listen to anyone...blah, blah, blah to her words.   Annoying!!   She’s become the new LR.  
I’m fed up with their model daughters too.  Come on...we all know that these girls have used their celebrity parents to get where they are in the fashion world.  I’m not saying that they don’t have talent but they certainly haven’t “paid their dues” to get into the fashion world. 
Kyle’s sudden handbag obsession seems staged although I like seeing them.  It’s one reason that I watch the show.  Some of the outfits for several of the ladies seem off, and I wish the hair stylists would do some magic with LVP hair.  It rarely looks good to me.   With all of her money it seems she’d have keratin so it would be less frizzy and just a more flattering style.  Do you think she has hair extensions too?  How about Kyle?  Her hair is beautiful and I really like it more when she wears it down.   Teddi’s hair stylist admitted that some of  her hair extensions were lose before the magazine party.  Do any of them have just their hair?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I find it ironic that Teddy has hair extensions with her "I"m just a laid back gal, not into shopping or fashion" attidude. And I really have a hard time taking her job as "accountability coach" seriously. I roll my eyes everytime she says this.
Kyle is such a drama queen.  Really disliked her on this episode, about as much as Dorit.  Between the two of them, they are making the show unwatchable.
Lisa R was funny getting hammered at dinner.
LIsa V seems fed up with everyone at this point. Don't blame her but she still has to watch her self with Dorit.  
Erika acted surprisingly mature for once by encouraging Dorit to get into the limo with everyone else, and saying you don't have to talk, don't react, just come.  (But Erika's outfit - ugh - those white pumps!).


----------



## bagsforme

Yea, Erika's outfits?! Just cause you put Gucci on doesn't make it fabulous.  And the track suits are tacky, tacky.  
Just wear Lululemon and it won't look like your trying so hard. 
Agree about Teddi.  Suppose to be low maintenance yet has a glam squad.


----------



## DiorT

Ugh...I can't stand to hear "Deliaha Belle or Amelia Grey" anymore.....so pretentious.  FF all of Rinna's scenes now and I used to really like her.  Get rid of her kids and I will watch.


----------



## simone72

I did like Erika’s Gucci dress on her for once 
Someone give Teddu a stylist she was looking so cheap with that mini skirt and blue cami top!
Dorit wants to stay relevant for next season


----------



## TC1

Kyle, LVP and Teddi have extentions or at least clip ins for volume. Dorit has been wearing wigs most of this season. Someone must have told Kyle that Hermes is elite because she cannot resist mentioning them every 2 seconds..no wonder her house got robbed, she never shuts up about "my Birkin bag" or "my clutch can't get wet"  I have H too and don't go around baby'ing it or pretending it's a huge deal.


----------



## luckylove

Kyle and the awkward bag shots, the constant whining/crying over loyalty and the tacky outfits... I just can't seem to deal with her this season.


----------



## RueMonge

Team Kyle. Dorit is just unwatchable and seems to have no clue what she stirs up. 

Was it Teddi who said Dorit seems to like to show off and embellish to make her stories better?  That was pretty insightful, but still no excuse for her big mouth. I get it...there's no show without drama, but I still can't stand Dorit. 
"My first cover". Bella magazine? really?


----------



## Tropigal3

Jayne1 said:


> She bought him an expensive toilet seat with his money. lol



But she does make her own money on the show and her performances.  Perhaps not a millionaire in her own right but from what I've seen, she seems to be the type who would use her own money to buy gifts for Tom.  Five thousand bucks isn't an extreme amount of cash for her imo. 



chaneljewel said:


> I’ve gotten to detest Dorit.  She’s so full of her own self importance.  She never shuts up to listen to anyone...blah, blah, blah to her words.   Annoying!!   She’s become the new LR.
> 
> Kyle’s sudden handbag obsession seems staged although I like seeing them.  It’s one reason that I watch the show.



Right, Dorit has become loud and obnoxious.  At least LR is funny, Dorit is just annoying.  These women alway choose the worst time to discuss these things.  This is why I think it's mostly producer driven.  I doubt Kyle (or any of them) would normally bring up such subjects at this type of event.  Of course it's for the drama so viewers will be talking about it just as we are here.  And I agree that Kyle's handbag obsession DOES seem staged.  



CanuckBagLover said:


> LIsa V seems fed up with everyone at this point. Don't blame her but she still has to watch her self with Dorit.
> Erika acted surprisingly mature for once by encouraging Dorit to get into the limo with everyone else, and saying you don't have to talk, don't react, just come.  (But Erika's outfit - ugh - those white pumps!).



I think LVP does hold Kyle to a different standard because of their decade long friendship.  Sad to see that she was not supportive of Kyle.  Seems like she doesn't want to rock the boat as far as Dorit is concerned because of her friendship with PK, as we will see in the next episode.  And yes, Erika was totally handling the situation well.  The whole situation was ridiculous especially since it was Dorits night.


----------



## Swanky

I can't stand Dorit.  SO self important and entitled, her voice makes me wanna puncture my own lung!
Kyle doesn't bother me much, neither does Rinna or Teddie.  LVP annoys me some, and Erika does now too although she didn't before.


----------



## cafecreme15

I think even Bravo is starting to get tired of Dorit's pretentious and self-important nonsense, like when they panned to Dorit's disgusting ripped up homeless-looking sweatpant tracksuit (that she probably paid a fortune for) after she said "Bella magazine understands I'm a designer."

I loved Camille's pearl necklace in the next scene though, I think it's from Tiffany.


----------



## Jayne1

Tropigal3 said:


> But she does make her own money on the show and her performances.  Perhaps not a millionaire in her own right but from what I've seen, she seems to be the type who would use her own money to buy gifts for Tom.  Five thousand bucks isn't an extreme amount of cash for her imo.


True, but her husband pays for her entourage of stylists and makeup people, who not only hang around her, but travel with her first class.  He's probably paying for her costumes and accessories and dance lessons, so whatever she makes from her performances is a drop in the bucket compared to what Tom shells out. 

She must make a nice wage from Bravo.  Do we think she buys her own clothes with her Bravo money?  Maybe just a toilet seat.


----------



## luckylove

Yep, I agree Dorit is acting like a major jerk this season. She wasn't half as bad last season IMHO. I wonder if it might seem largely magnified for the cameras... I mean, who acts like that IRL? I can't even take her seriously because it all seems "made for tv."


----------



## imgg

luckylove said:


> Yep, I agree Dorit is acting like a major jerk this season. She wasn't half as bad last season IMHO. I wonder if it might seem largely magnified for the cameras... I mean, who acts like that IRL? I can't even take her seriously because it all seems "made for tv."


I am sure they are all laughing their arses off over it too.  No way can a lot of the storylines be real.


----------



## jiffer

I normally think Kyle dresses tacky and dated. But I actually liked her coat / sweater during last night's episode. Does anybody have any idea who made it?


----------



## cafecreme15

jiffer said:


> I normally think Kyle dresses tacky and dated. But I actually liked her coat / sweater during last night's episode. Does anybody have any idea who made it?


It looked like it might have been something from her store, but I couldn't find it on their website since this was filmed a while ago.


----------



## Tropigal3

Jayne1 said:


> True, but her husband pays for her entourage of stylists and makeup people, who not only hang around her, but travel with her first class.  He's probably paying for her costumes and accessories and dance lessons, so whatever she makes from her performances is a drop in the bucket compared to what Tom shells out.
> 
> She must make a nice wage from Bravo.  Do we think she buys her own clothes with her Bravo money?  Maybe just a toilet seat.



Yes, that's my point...hehehe!


----------



## green.bee

I couldn't stand Dorrit last season and the way she behaves this season only confirms my opinion about her pretentious, obnoxious and dishonest self. ugh!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

cafecreme15 said:


> I think even Bravo is starting to get tired of Dorit's pretentious and self-important nonsense, like when they panned to Dorit's disgusting ripped up homeless-looking sweatpant tracksuit (that she probably paid a fortune for) after she said "Bella magazine understands I'm a designer."
> 
> I loved Camille's pearl necklace in the next scene though, I think it's from Tiffany.


Dorit's rIpped up homeless-looking tracksuit is from NSF....hoodie is $295 and pants $250...and I also loved Camilles pearl necklace.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

All their love for Gucci this season is intense.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I wonder if the robbery was orchestrated by someone linked to Bravo. The film crew  would know if they regularly set the alarms or not, when they are out of town, and would have seen her flaunting it all on camera. Just a wild hypothesis. But then again, most of them have pretty amazing closets. Hmm...which begs the question: whose would I want unlimited access to? (since I'm not a criminal  )


----------



## swags

I wish they would film their silly arguments in their closets so we could look at the goodies.
I understand LVP not wanting to have the argument then and there. It seemed to me that Kyle chose to be upset and Teddi getting involved seemed like she was trying to have a part in it.


----------



## imgg

Teddy was tattle telling about Dorit after she was upset that Dorit tattle tailed.  Someone needs to eventually take the highroad,as all of them are guilty of gossiping and that includes you Kyle and holier than thou Teddy.

Kyles behavior was worse than Dorit this last episode, although I did not like the way Dorit had her hand in Teddy's face, even though I do find Teddy annoying.

I understand why LVP would hold Kyle to a higher standard as they are closer and she cares more what Kyle would say than a friend who is not nearly as close.


----------



## imgg

I just want to add it irks me when people say they don't lie.  That is a lie and a clue that they are either a narcissist or delusional.  Everyone lies to some degree.

I also thought Teddy was clinging to Kyle to find an ally against Dorit, not because she really wanted to befriend Kyle.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Tropigal3 said:


> But she does make her own money on the show and her performances.  Perhaps not a millionaire in her own right but from what I've seen, she seems to be the type who would use her own money to buy gifts for Tom.  Five thousand bucks isn't an extreme amount of cash for her imo..





Jayne1 said:


> True, but her husband pays for her entourage of stylists and makeup people, who not only hang around her, but travel with her first class.  He's probably paying for her costumes and accessories and dance lessons, so whatever she makes from her performances is a drop in the bucket compared to what Tom shells out.
> 
> She must make a nice wage from Bravo.  Do we think she buys her own clothes with her Bravo money?  Maybe just a toilet seat.



I have always figured she was a net outflow of money for Tom....and while I haven't seen her perform much, I can't really say I see her as being all that talented.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Dorit’s latest instagram post is quite interesting. Just seems like her and Rinna switched roles this season.


----------



## DD101

horse17 said:


> Are you talking about Kyle?



No Teddi. Teddi was walking in her kitchen in the beach house, and I could see the taped in track of hair. It was towards the back of her head. I figured she had extensions because the bottom of her hair is so thick.....doesn't look real to me.


----------



## DD101

Zzyzx said:


> Watching Erika and her husband is painful.  It reminds me of the awkwardness between Kelsey and Camille Grammer when they were still together.



They seem to have a  rapport, almost like father/daughter. And I do not mean that in a weird creepy way. I think he likes her to listen to him, hes the boss. She grew up without a father, so perhaps she sees him as an older wiser man, someone who will watch out for her and take care of her. Everyone likes the feeling of having someone care for your well being and safety, sort of like a a parent would care for a child. I don't really see any sexual attraction between them at all, there is zero heat. But each one gives the other what they need/want.

He get's a "hottie" wife, and she get's a wealthy man. I do think they like each other.


----------



## bagshopr

Ladies, have I lost my mind? I thought there was a lovely black and white family photo of Dorit, PK, and their baby in this thread. I have searched and searched and can't find it.


----------



## tweegy

bagshopr said:


> Ladies, have I lost my mind? I thought there was a lovely black and white family photo of Dorit, PK, and their baby in this thread. I have searched and searched and can't find it.


. Mmm I dunno ‍♀️


----------



## rockhollow

I think Kyle has lots of new bags via the insurance from the stolen ones. I don't mind the Kyle has been showing her purses.
It would be devastating to have your handbag collection stolen, but quite a fantasy to go and purchase a truck load of handbags.
I usually buy my handbags one at a time, and can't wait to take them out and use them.

Kyle's not my favourite but I didn't like LVP being so quiet.
Yes, it not the best time to confront someone, at a party hosted for them, but I'm sure production wants drama when their all together.
And LVP would have known that too, and kept quiet - I'm sure she could feel Kyle wanting her to join in - I could!
I'm so 'team LVP', so it's so madding when she does something so childish and unkind.
Is there something more going on between LVP and PK?


----------



## Goodfrtune

rockhollow said:


> I think Kyle has lots of new bags via the insurance from the stolen ones. I don't mind the Kyle has been showing her purses.
> It would be devastating to have your handbag collection stolen, but quite a fantasy to go and purchase a truck load of handbags.
> I usually buy my handbags one at a time, and can't wait to take them out and use them.


----------



## Goodfrtune

I could be mistaken but I think the robbery happened after filming had ended and they were in their new house.
Guess that means we will be treated to a parade of her new replacement bags next seasons.


----------



## Tropigal3

Allisonfaye said:


> I have always figured she was a net outflow of money for Tom....and while I haven't seen her perform much, I can't really say I see her as being all that talented.



Her performing seems to be more for the gay men sort of audience.  They seem to really love her.



rockhollow said:


> Is there something more going on between LVP and PK?



Oh gross!  I don't care for PK or Dorit much but they seem very suited for each other (as far as I've seen).


----------



## purseinsanity

DD101 said:


> On the last episode I noticed a hair track in her hair......for someone who does not care much about appearances, why wear fake hair? LOL......I think she cares about appearances a lot. She used to be heavy and lost a lot of weight (good for her), and the fake hair. (nothing wrong with extensions, but it's pretty sloppy when I can see them)....she cares how she looks. She ain't a foolin' me!


Who?  Erika?


----------



## DD101

purseinsanity said:


> Who?  Erika?



No Teddi! Teddi is always telling us how she's so down to earth, not fussy or fancy and knows nothing about fashion, etc.......yet she wears super cute clothing, had a gold Rolex with diamond markers, wears a Cartier Love bracelet, and has hair extensions, etc.....now all these things are great, but to quote Shakespeare - "The lady doth protest too much, methinks".


----------



## kemilia

DD101 said:


> No Teddi! Teddi is always telling us how she's so down to earth, not fussy or fancy and knows nothing about fashion, etc.......yet she wears super cute clothing, had a gold Rolex with diamond markers, wears a Cartier Love bracelet, and has hair extensions, etc.....now all these things are great, but to quote Shakespeare - "The lady doth protest too much, methinks".


On WWHL, Andy asked if she was wearing extensions (Camille too) and she laughed and said definitely wearing them. 

I don't know her (obviously) but she's probably just playing along with whatever Bravo hands her. I don't think those "looks" are her thing, she's just wearing it all because that's what the HWs do. Though the other HWs seem to embrace all the extras off camera too, that's their real life.


----------



## imgg

Teddy comes across to me as someone who cares a lot about her looks, I think she even stated that.  I am not getting this no nonsense girl she is trying to verbally portray about herself, when everything she does is the opposite.


----------



## Tropigal3

kemilia said:


> On WWHL, Andy asked if she was wearing extensions (Camille too) and she laughed and said definitely wearing them.
> 
> I don't know her (obviously) but *she's probably just playing along with whatever Bravo hands her*. I don't think those "looks" are her thing, she's just wearing it all because that's what the HWs do. Though the other HWs seem to embrace all the extras off camera too, that's their real life.



You could be correct on this.  Teddi does seem more layed back and down to earth than the other women.  That's probably why she has to ask her assistant for help on what to wear to events, lol.  I'm sure she wants to look good but doesn't care to have to be fashionable all the time.  Sort of reminds me of Eileen and her non-high end handbags, lol.  Nothing wrong with that.  Some people are into one thing but not another and others want it all.


----------



## imgg

Tropigal3 said:


> You could be correct on this.  Teddi does seem more layed back and down to earth than the other women.  That's probably why she has to ask her assistant for help on what to wear to events, lol.  I'm sure she wants to look good but doesn't care to have to be fashionable all the time.  Sort of reminds me of Eileen and her non-high end handbags, lol.  Nothing wrong with that.  Some people are into one thing but not another and others want it all.


Maybe if she would stop constantly trying to convince everyone (or herself) she is this nice, no-nonsense girl it would come off more genuine, instead it comes off as judgmental/I'm better than you.  She should show us instead of telling us every episode, especially when she behaves just like the others.  It's not that I don't like her, but this part of her is so annoying!


----------



## DD101

kemilia said:


> On WWHL, Andy asked if she was wearing extensions (Camille too) and she laughed and said definitely wearing them.
> 
> I don't know her (obviously) but she's probably just playing along with whatever Bravo hands her. I don't think those "looks" are her thing, she's just wearing it all because that's what the HWs do. Though the other HWs seem to embrace all the extras off camera too, that's their real life.



That's funny that Andy asked them about extensions......I wonder if he was trying to catch either of them in a lie. I remember the very first season Lisa V did NOT wear any extensions, but all the other seasons she started to wear them.

I remember Teddi saying to one of the other HW's that at her child's school, all the other moms had a few Love bracelets - while she only wore one. I just feel Teddi tries so hard to have us see her as low key and not caring about fashionable things. I don't know why she does this. I actually like her.


----------



## DD101

WillstarveforLV said:


> All their love for Gucci this season is intense.



Makes me think Gucci is maybe giving them these items......


----------



## DD101

chaneljewel said:


> I’ve gotten to detest Dorit.  She’s so full of her own self importance.  She never shuts up to listen to anyone...blah, blah, blah to her words.   Annoying!!   She’s become the new LR.
> I’m fed up with their model daughters too.  Come on...we all know that these girls have used their celebrity parents to get where they are in the fashion world.  I’m not saying that they don’t have talent but they certainly haven’t “paid their dues” to get into the fashion world.
> Kyle’s sudden handbag obsession seems staged although I like seeing them.  It’s one reason that I watch the show.  Some of the outfits for several of the ladies seem off, and I wish the hair stylists would do some magic with LVP hair.  It rarely looks good to me.   With all of her money it seems she’d have keratin so it would be less frizzy and just a more flattering style.  Do you think she has hair extensions too?  How about Kyle?  Her hair is beautiful and I really like it more when she wears it down.   Teddi’s hair stylist admitted that some of  her hair extensions were lose before the magazine party.  Do any of them have just their hair?



I cannot stand Lisa R's daughters. They are average looking, they don't look like models to me. The only reason they are doing anything is because of who their parents are.  I've seen the photos of them modeling, and I really think with the right clothing and lighting, and photographer.....almost anyone can pull it off. Those girls are nothing sepecial.

LVP - OMG I hate the way her hair looks! Always frizzy and big - it has no shape or style. I best she is just resistant to change. First season she didn't wear extensions, and her hair kind of looked the same, just less of it.

I believe Kyle's hair is all her own. Yes, beautiful thick shiny hair!!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I keep trying to think who Dorit reminds me of in her bustier push up tops. I realized it. Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## tweegy

DD101 said:


> No Teddi! Teddi is always telling us how she's so down to earth, not fussy or fancy and knows nothing about fashion, etc.......yet she wears super cute clothing, had a gold Rolex with diamond markers, wears a Cartier Love bracelet, and has hair extensions, etc.....now all these things are great, but to quote Shakespeare - "The lady doth protest too much, methinks".



Yeh I was thinking the SAMEthing lol... I’ve been side eyeing Teddi all season for that.. ‘I don’t care about this n that’ but she’s rocking a love bracelet and toting balenciagas  suuure honey...I mean it’s not as extravagant as Kyle and co but she IS still somewhat into it.. and there’s nothing wrong with that


----------



## tweegy

Allisonfaye said:


> I keep trying to think who Dorit reminds me of in her bustier push up tops. I realized it. Jessica Rabbit.



A upside down mop with shoulders... it’s what she reminded me of


----------



## tweegy

Dorit is sooo annoying this season that Lisa Rinna is fun this season... THAT’s how bad Doritos (autocorrect and it stays) is this season


----------



## Allisonfaye

I think when Teddi talks about being down to earth, it's more that she doesn't want all the drama maybe?


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> I think when Teddi talks about being down to earth, it's more that she doesn't want all the drama maybe?


Why be on a reality TV show full of drama? She says she doesn't need the money.  I don't like drama either so reality tv would definitely be off my list.


----------



## Tropigal3

tweegy said:


> Dorit is sooo annoying this season that Lisa Rinna is fun this season... THAT’s how bad *Doritos (autocorrect and it stays)* is this season



Love it!


----------



## baghagg

DD101 said:


> No Teddi! Teddi is always telling us how she's so down to earth, not fussy or fancy and knows nothing about fashion, etc.......yet she wears super cute clothing, had a gold Rolex with diamond markers, wears a Cartier Love bracelet, and has hair extensions, etc.....now all these things are great, but to quote Shakespeare - "The lady doth protest too much, methinks".


... not to mention two homes situated on some of the most expensive real estate in all of the United States,  possibly all of North America.


----------



## rockhollow

I've said this before and still think that LVP needs to update her look a bit. I don't expect a total change, just a bit of updating.
She has changed a bit, she used wear her signature style dress mostly, but has changed to more shirt/pant outfits, but I don't find it really a flattering look.
And something really should be done with her hair. All that long dark hair is not cutting it anymore.

I have just been watching the first season again, I wanted to see some classic Camille.
LVP's hair looked so much better then, she could still pull off the long dark hair.
But she was wearing hair pieces in season one. There's one funny scene where she makes Max help her put them in. 
And another funny scene when she's on CNN and the stylist started to do her hair and LVP doesn't like it - the woman was trying to pull it back a bit, but LVP was not having it. She finally says she just wants to do it herself.


----------



## Allisonfaye

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/m/8...06cb96e/ss_kyle-richards-downsizes-upper.html


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sorry, can't figure out how to post the text without all the crap in it.


----------



## DD101

Allisonfaye said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/m/8...06cb96e/ss_kyle-richards-downsizes-upper.html



Oh wow.....so she can't cut it in NYC. I've never been to either store so I do not know exactly what she sells, but I always felt she was lucky to have the California store, and have it sustain itself. NYC is a whole different game. Oh well.


----------



## kemilia

DD101 said:


> Oh wow.....so she can't cut it in NYC. I've never been to either store so I do not know exactly what she sells, but I always felt she was lucky to have the California store, and have it sustain itself. NYC is a whole different game. Oh well.


Yep, NYC is totally a whole different game. I felt she only did it to have a story line for the show and bit off more than ...


----------



## kemilia

tweegy said:


> Dorit is sooo annoying this season that Lisa Rinna is fun this season... THAT’s how bad Doritos (autocorrect and it stays) is this season


OMG! My BF absolutely HATES Dorit like she personally did something awful to him or something (I think it's funny, he used to hate Ramona like this). 

We were standing in line at the liquor store recently and he grabs a bag of Doritos, covers the "os" and just grimaces. I told him he's carrying this a bit too far (but it is funny). I do think Dorito and Pee-Kaaay are a good couple--who else would want them?


----------



## AECornell

Saw this on IG. She didn’t cut her hair but OMG I think it would look amazing if she had short hair!


----------



## Rouge H

I agree, she looks amazing. Kind of tired of the I Dream of Jeannie look.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she should really consider cutting it.  The bob looks great on her.  and whatever fillers she's getting around her mouth make her look strange


----------



## GirlieShoppe

She looks amazing!


----------



## luckylove

love the look of shorter hair on her.... much more modern and flattering!


----------



## coconutsboston

She has needed that short lob for a decade! It makes her look so much younger! I wonder why she won’t just go for it?


----------



## Gal4Dior

I love the bob, too. She just needs to go for it. She looks a decade younger.


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> she should really consider cutting it.  The bob looks great on her.  and whatever fillers she's getting around her mouth make her look strange



Doesn't look like fillers to me, looks like she's pursing her lips a bit for that sensuous look.  I've done the same in photo's, lol!


----------



## TC1

Tropigal3 said:


> Doesn't look like fillers to me, looks like she's pursing her lips a bit for that sensuous look.  I've done the same in photo's, lol!


She's got a crap ton of fillers lately! If you watch the show and the clips they've shown lately from older seasons...she looks totally different around her mouth area.


----------



## Wamgurl

tweegy said:


> A upside down mop with shoulders... it’s what she reminded me of



Wow, you are sooo right!


----------



## lovesbmw

Kyle Looks Amazing


----------



## WishList986

Kyle's always struck me as one of those people whose hair is a security blanket, or something that defines who they are. She looks super cute with that faux lob, though!


----------



## Bentley1

She isn't letting go of that hair any time soon it's like it almost defines her looks and she can't do without all that length.

I didn't realize her eyes were so green or are those contacts. Either way she looks great!


----------



## imgg

Bentley1 said:


> She isn't letting go of that hair any time soon it's like it almost defines her looks and she can't do without all that length.
> 
> I didn't realize her eyes were so green or are those contacts. Either way she looks great!


It looks like contacts to me.


----------



## sgj99

while these children of pseudo-celebrities doing runway work is just a huge joke to me I will say I was impressed with Camille's daughter's manners and attitude - she was sweet and gracious.  Lisa R's daughters act like snots.


----------



## Wamgurl

How many times are these women going to say “I️ Love You” to each other in one show?!! I️ lost count! #fake


----------



## hedgwin99

sgj99 said:


> while these children of pseudo-celebrities doing runway work is just a huge joke to me I will say I was impressed with Camille's daughter's manners and attitude - she was sweet and gracious.  Lisa R's daughters act like snots.



100%! I felt Camille did a great job raising her children while in the midst of nasty divorce battle with her ex Kelsey Grammer.


----------



## StylishMD

Why is Erika wearing cataract sunglasses?


----------



## Mrs.Z

What size do we think Kyle’s black Kelly is?  28? It looked very chic with everything she wore last night.


----------



## Zzyzx

I normally like Kyle but her behavior in the last couple of episodes was disgusting.  There's a time and place for having _the_ talk.  She should've waited 'til they got back to L.A.  Ruining Dorit's event and then expecting Dorit to go home by herself afterward is just mean.  But Kyle needed _her _event to be drama free and wants apologies from everyone after causing the blow up in the first place.  Unreasonable.  Her behavior was immature and selfish.


----------



## simone72

Why does Kyle come across as so insecure in this episode ? She’s fretting and fussing away her body language shows how uncomfortable she is.


----------



## lucywife

Mrs.Z said:


> What size do we think Kyle’s black Kelly is?  28? It looked very chic with everything she wore last night.


 I think it is 25cm


----------



## Bentley1

imgg said:


> It looks like contacts to me.


I thought so too


----------



## Tropigal3

So I just watched the latest episode.  I burst out laughing when LVP scrunched her face at Teddi's suggesting she apologize to Kyle!


----------



## tweegy

Tropigal3 said:


> So I just watched the latest episode.  I burst out laughing when LVP scrunched her face at Teddi's suggesting she apologize to Kyle!



Me too! That was awesome !!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

Looks like LVP is finally holding dorit accountable for her crap.


----------



## pjhm

tweegy said:


> Looks like LVP is finally holding dorit accountable for her crap.



Hope so. When she sees the episode she’ll hear the comments right out of Dorit’s mouth. Kyle is a better friend to her than Dorit, but she may enjoy Dorits company more.


----------



## lovesbmw

Zzyzx said:


> I normally like Kyle but her behavior in the last couple of episodes was disgusting.  There's a time and place for having _the_ talk.  She should've waited 'til they got back to L.A.  Ruining Dorit's event and then expecting Dorit to go home by herself afterward is just mean.  But Kyle needed _her _event to be drama free and wants apologies from everyone after causing the blow up in the first place.  Unreasonable.  Her behavior was immature and selfish.


Dorit does the same thing, coming to events and bringing  up things that totally is uncall for.


----------



## LemonDrop

As for Teddi with her down to earth persona. In one of the first episodes her makeup looked really off. I remember thinking she is way out of her element with this show. She is going to need a glam squad or she is not going to make it. So maybe she is just doing it to keep up. I’m a down to earth girl myself and often go out without any makeup. But hell, if I got involved with the Housewives franchise I think I would quickly give in to being styled and glammed up. Wouldn’t mean that’s what I’m all about. But it’s one thing to go out down to earth on your own time. Another when camera crews are following you and your being heavily judged by the public on Bravo.


----------



## pjhm

Zzyzx said:


> I normally like Kyle but her behavior in the last couple of episodes was disgusting.  There's a time and place for having _the_ talk.  She should've waited 'til they got back to L.A.  Ruining Dorit's event and then expecting Dorit to go home by herself afterward is just mean.  But Kyle needed _her _event to be drama free and wants apologies from everyone after causing the blow up in the first place.  Unreasonable.  Her behavior was immature and selfish.



Yes, none of these gals are introspective enough to see how hypocritical they are. You are right, Kyle wanted her event to be drama free but couldn't care less about upsetting Dorit's-- I think Kyle was a bit jealous of Dorit's big night. Yes Dorit is a rat, but there's a time and place for bringing it up.


----------



## baghagg

Kyle is front and center to the drama each season - I guess it is her show after all...


----------



## pjhm

baghagg said:


> Kyle is front and center to the drama each season - I guess it is her show after all...


I think u r right! She has a lot of power.
And didn’t  Lisa VP bring in Yolanda, Rinna and  Dorit? I remember Lisa V saying she’s known Rinna for 25 years....?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m catching up to this season. What happened to the soap opera star? Boring story line syndrome?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love when Lisa & Kyle get along. They are so funny together. 

This season is actually really good. I haven’t said that regarding this season in years. It’s flowing/moving. 
Dorit is crazy. She changes her story like I change my mind on things.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I really like the back of Teddi’s House. But the front and back look like two different homes to me.


----------



## Madpad

Huge fan! Can't stand Dorits accent though.


----------



## Lubina

LemonDrop said:


> As for Teddi with her down to earth persona. In one of the first episodes her makeup looked really off. I remember thinking she is way out of her element with this show. She is going to need a glam squad or she is not going to make it. So maybe she is just doing it to keep up. I’m a down to earth girl myself and often go out without any makeup. But hell, if I got involved with the Housewives franchise I think I would quickly give in to being styled and glammed up. Wouldn’t mean that’s what I’m all about. But it’s one thing to go out down to earth on your own time. Another when camera crews are following you and your being heavily judged by the public on Bravo.


Teddi recently purchased a $4M house twice the size of her current one on the show that hopefully we will see if she returns next season. She fits in just fine!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Lubina said:


> Teddi recently purchased a $4M house twice the size of her current one on the show that hopefully we will see if she returns next season. She fits in just fine!



Yes saw that! She bought it for a steal apparently from Megan Ellison.


----------



## tweegy

Lubina said:


> Teddi recently purchased a $4M house twice the size of her current one on the show that hopefully we will see if she returns next season. She fits in just fine!



Wow, that’s so simple and modest of her ...


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love Teddi’s beach house. I would update it a bit but I hope she doesn’t sell it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Does anyone else like Erica like I do or am I as bat sh*t crazy as Dorit for saying that?

I must say tho, in filming meetings with cast and crew, they said to Dorit, this season you will be the villain and she agreed. Because there’s no way one day you are hugging and loving someone and the next day stirring the pot. Unless I forgot that ppl like that do exist since I cut out so many toxic ppl years ago.


----------



## tweegy

Did anyone else catch the ultra close up of rinna [emoji52] her face omgeee!!!


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> Does anyone else like Erica like I do or am I as bat sh*t crazy as Dorit for saying that?
> 
> I *must say tho, in filming meetings with cast and crew, they said to Dorit, this season you will be the villain and she agreed. Because there’s no way one day you are hugging and loving someone and the next day stirring the pot. *Unless I forgot that ppl like that do exist since I cut out so many toxic ppl years ago.



I agree. There are no “innocents” on these shows anymore. They all know the formula just like we do.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Madpad said:


> Huge fan! Can't stand Dorits accent though.


which accent?  She has about 5 or 6 that she uses interchangeably


----------



## baghagg

DC-Cutie said:


> which accent?  She has about 5 or 6 that she uses interchangeably [emoji38][emoji38]


So good ^^^!!!![emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## baghagg

tweegy said:


> Did anyone else catch the ultra close up of rinna [emoji52] her face omgeee!!!


I did...[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## baghagg

tweegy said:


> Wow, that’s so simple and modest of her ...


 Beverly Hills meets Mobwives [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## DC-Cutie

Rinna got her lip implants removed but I swear she’s been getting injections. They look disproportionate, specifically her top lip.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Tropigal3 said:


> So I just watched the latest episode.  I burst out laughing when LVP scrunched her face at Teddi's suggesting she apologize to Kyle!



Well, since she never does it, maybe she just didn't know how. 



Lubina said:


> Teddi recently purchased a $4M house twice the size of her current one on the show that hopefully we will see if she returns next season. She fits in just fine!



Ugh on Kyles outfit. Another one that cuts her horizontally across the top and makes her appear shorter. I think she is also trying to cover her aging neck.


----------



## simone72

Anyone look at Beverly beach by Dorit? What are your thoughts? I wasn’t blown away


----------



## baghagg

Watching season one on Bravo right now - i love when Bravo reruns first seasons of the Housewives


----------



## baghagg

simone72 said:


> Anyone look at Beverly beach by Dorit? What are your thoughts? I wasn’t blown away


Not familiar,  is it a tv show?


----------



## TC1

simone72 said:


> Anyone look at Beverly beach by Dorit? What are your thoughts? I wasn’t blown away


I thought she was naming her swim line Nava Swimwear. That's what she said on the show anyhow....cause it was Phoenix's middle name  she's so full of it..needed to get her own name in there instead..


----------



## simone72

baghagg said:


> Not familiar,  is it a tv show?


It’s her new swimwear line lol


----------



## baghagg

simone72 said:


> It’s her new swimwear line lol


BBAHAHAHAHAHA ... shows how little i pay attention to all her chatter


----------



## lulilu

baghagg said:


> Beverly Hills meets Mobwives [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990308



Am I the only one who thinks that those giant boob implants on Kyle make her look really out of proportion in this photo?  A big shelf of boob.


----------



## tweegy

baghagg said:


> I did...[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]



I was shocked!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

lulilu said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that those giant boob implants on Kyle make her look really out of proportion in this photo?  A big shelf of boob.


Ewww! I didn’t notice the new boobs at first, believe it or not, but now I do and they are real bad!!


----------



## creighbaby

What the heck is Lisa V. carrying in that big a$$ “clutch” purse. It 
looks ridiculously heavy.







The lower halves of Camille, Kyle and Lisa V’ faces look like they’re melting/sagging from too much plastic surgery. Lisa and Kyle especially have the same unnatural looking bottom lip.


----------



## simone72

I fell asleep must catch up today on TiVo best way because so much advertising ! Let’s see if anything interesting happened so are we saying Kyle has implants ? I have seen her in person once at her book signing and didn’t seem diproprtioned maube the dress is too tight


----------



## kemilia

Dorit climbing on top of LVP was uncomfortable (for me) to watch though it had to be staged somewhat--no way would LVP let that happen. However I loved Dorit's bib necklace but not her Nefertiti eye makeup job. 

I like how Pee-Kaay subtly tells Dorit to drop it over the ball-gag thing, he looks out for her, knows her well.


----------



## zooba

I watched and thought the name of Dorit's swimwear line was Beverly B$tch!


----------



## tweegy

zooba said:


> I watched and thought the name of Dorit's swimwear line was Beverly B$tch!



Why the heck would peeee kaaaay think that was a good name? 


I can’t with dorit [emoji849]

I’m getting a bit of Brandi Granville vibes how she turned on LVP

I agree, dorit straddling her was uncomfortable to watch ... I nearly died when Lisa said ‘you may get what you want by straddling your husband but you’re not gonna get it from me get off’ [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dorit can dish it, but she can't take it.  Lisa had me cracking up last night with her subtle shade and digs


----------



## simone72

Never underestimate Lisa Vanderpump once you cross her lol and good for Camille for getting back at Dorit ! Wow those Cartier earrings were to die for! Too bad Rinna wasn’t there to add fuel to the fire it would have been epic


----------



## WillstarveforLV

My second hand embarrassment for Dorit is off the charts, she is in a league of her own that one.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm glad Dorit had her sunnies on.  I have a feeling tears were forming


----------



## lucywife

WillstarveforLV said:


> My second hand embarrassment for Dorit is off the charts, she is in a league of her own that one.


 totally. She blames everything on Teddy though. Funny how that works.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m behind so...

I had to LOL when they panned to Dorit at Kyle’s trunk show in NYC when Bethenny was saying thank you, thuck you and Dorit was drinking wine out of a plastic cup! 
Did she give the bartender a hard time. Thuck no, bc the bartender would have said, thuck you! Especially in NYC!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I like a lot of Kyle’s earrings. Is there a site where I can look them up?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Can't believe I'm finding Dorit more obnoxious and unlikeable than PK this season!


----------



## simone72

CanuckBagLover said:


> Can't believe I'm finding Dorit more obnoxious and unlikeable than PK this season!


I think they make sure every season there’s an annoying one last season Rinna was the mean girl 
another time it was sweet Camille makes me wonder if producers take each one aside and tells them to kick it up a notch


----------



## elle-mo

While Dorit deserves everything she gets, Vanderpump is really exposing her underbelly with her 'Darling, I'm just joooking' antics, leaving it open to discussion and if it goes sideways then she'll just tell them that they're taking it way too seriously thus the arguing and pettiness. I only say this because I was a bit disappointed the way Lisa chased Dorit at the end to ask her if she was okay while she kept giving Dorit a bunch of digs. Mixed signals, everyone has a breaking point. Camille will deal with the brunt of it because of her 'Gag' gift and Dorit will project her conflict with Lisa onto Camille.


----------



## Rouge H

Vanderpump, glamour clothes, ritzy home, over the top birthday bash and acted like a women with no class in the way she was treating her guest. Why invite Dorit if you are going to revenge treat them like crap in front of others- makes you look just as ****ty IMHO and then to follow her out after she had enough and say are you alright- really? 
I lost respect for Vanderpump tonight, I thought she had more class than that.


----------



## chaneljewel

Dorit’s gossiping mouth is finally coming back to haunt her. She just never shuts up to listen to anyone else.  I get sooooo tired of listening to her chatter.  On and on and on.  I didn’t feel sorry for her at LVP bd dinner, however, I’d never treat my guest like that as I feel it’s impolite.   But, I’m not LVP and that’s how she gets her payback.  I do feel that the only reason LVP ran after Dorit to ask if she was ok was more about her protecting her relationship with PK.  He’s the only reason there’s any friendship between the two women.


----------



## simone72

chaneljewel said:


> Dorit’s gossiping mouth is finally coming back to haunt her. She just never shuts up to listen to anyone else.  I get sooooo tired of listening to her chatter.  On and on and on.  I didn’t feel sorry for her at LVP bd dinner, however, I’d never treat my guest like that as I feel it’s impolite.   But, I’m not LVP and that’s how she gets her payback.  I do feel that the only reason LVP ran after Dorit to ask if she was ok was more about her protecting her relationship with PK.  He’s the only reason there’s any friendship between the two women.


I totally agree! She walked Dorit out because of her friendship with PK she obviously couldn’t care much about Dorit now that she found out how she spoke about her ! I wonder what PK thinks about all this and if they are still friends maybe it will come up at the reunion


----------



## lucywife

I think discussing anyone in derogatory terms is asking for trouble. Needy, insecure, jealous...these are strong words and even if true(I’m not saying it is) there is nothing else to talk about? It was Dorit’s pathetic attempt to steal some airtime and dominate the conversation by badmouthing her only real life friend with a group of strangers. Then trying to wiggle out of it. An idiot. 
Watching Dorit straddling Lisa was embarrassing.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Dorit is a mess but LVP acted like a child....at her age, pretty sad.  I’m bored with this season, it’s over the top childish.


----------



## tweegy

Sorry but, I don't see what LVP did that was so wrong. 

Obviously she had to invite Dorit. And she wasn't being outwardly rude. Dorit was talking crap about LVP and others.. she still got away slight imo. LVP was giving jest mixed with some jabs but Dorit was also playing up the hurt card cause she had no one backing her BS..


----------



## tweegy

http://www.bhlmagazine.com/the-vanderpump-x-makowsky-collection/

I'm dead....they cropped out Dorit's face...


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> Can't believe I'm finding Dorit more obnoxious and unlikeable than PK this season!


PK is the voice of reason.  Who knew!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> http://www.bhlmagazine.com/the-vanderpump-x-makowsky-collection/
> 
> I'm dead....they cropped out Dorit's face...


the shade of it all


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> the shade of it all



No one does shade like Lisa V [emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> No one does shade like Lisa V [emoji23]


OG Shade Thrower
Kyle, Teddy, Camille and Erika were eating it up!  LOL


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> OG Shade Thrower
> Kyle, Teddy, Camille and Erika were eating it up!  LOL



That’s why I love that woman!


----------



## simone72

Omg what’s worse than to take someone out of the photoshoot crop their face out genius !


----------



## Tropigal3

tweegy said:


> http://www.bhlmagazine.com/the-vanderpump-x-makowsky-collection/
> 
> I'm dead....they cropped out Dorit's face...



Well Dorit didn't like any of the photo's to why leave her face in them, lol!  In the first pic, the texture on her chest looks kind of icky.


----------



## RueMonge

chaneljewel said:


> I do feel that the only reason LVP ran after Dorit to ask if she was ok was more about her protecting her relationship with PK.  He’s the only reason there’s any friendship between the two women.



I agree. 

This wasn't really a birthday dinner. No other friends there. This was a Bravo dinner and Lisa was acting dahling. I hope she wouldn't treat her friends that way IRL.


----------



## rockhollow

Well, we all knew this was coming - LVP takes no survivors!
Kyle is well aware of what happens when you cross LVP - Dorit is going to have to take her japs and do lots of grovelling to get back into LVP good graces.


I have a feeling that PK must have read the riot act to Dorit and told her to do whatever to get back with LVP. I don't think he want to anything in interfere with their friendship.

And LVP has a long memory - I image the birthday party jabs and removal from Lisa's jewelry line photoshoot is just the beginning.

Kyle should be very happy to see Dorit at the wrong end of Lisa.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> Well, we all knew this was coming - LVP takes no survivors!
> Kyle is well aware of what happens when you cross LVP - Dorit is going to have to take her japs and do lots of grovelling to get back into LVP good graces.
> 
> 
> *I have a feeling that PK must have read the riot act to Dorit and told her to do whatever to get back with LVP. I don't think he want to anything in interfere with their friendship.*
> 
> And LVP has a long memory - I image the birthday party jabs and removal from Lisa's jewelry line photoshoot is just the beginning.
> 
> Kyle should be very happy to see Dorit at the wrong end of Lisa.



When she got home from NY and was discussing the situation with PK, he expressly told Dorit to get it sorted before Lisa's birthday.  I think that is why she was so desperately trying to get Lisa's forgiveness at Camille's party.


----------



## roses5682

How come we don't see much of Maurico anymore?


----------



## Tropigal3

roses5682 said:


> How come we don't see much of Maurico anymore?[/QUOTE/]
> 
> I think Kyle mentioned that he was opening another office somewhere.  I'm sure with him being a successful owner he's a heck of lot busier.


----------



## Rouge H

roses5682 said:


> How come we don't see much of Maurico anymore?



He’s the smartest one of them all


----------



## ck2802

meluvs2shop said:


> I like a lot of Kyle’s earrings. Is there a site where I can look them up?


Yes there is a website Bigblondehair.com that have Real Housewives fashion.


----------



## simone72

I read Vanderpumps blog from this week and she mentions no hard feelings towards Dorit and that at first she was upset but Dorit has many qualities she has seen through the past couple of years that are worth having her as a friend. We shall see if it’s 
just talk for now and then bites back at the reunion!


----------



## pjhm

I think LVP ran after Dorit because LVP realized she went too far with her jabs. It disappointed me as it seemed phony, why insult and embarrass, and then say something to the effect, are you hurt? I agree with OP, LVP looked petty and on the same level as Dorit.


----------



## Allisonfaye

*Kyle Richards wants out of sister Kim’s dog bite lawsuit*
By Chelsea Hirsch

March 8, 2018 | 11:28am


Modal Trigger






Kyle Richards wants nothing to do with the lawsuit against her sister Kim and insists that the former “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star lied to her about keeping her vicious dog, Kingsley.

Kyle is demanding to be dismissed from the lawsuit Kim’s former assistant Paige Sanderson filed against her after Kim’s dog attacked her in 2016, per court documents obtained via The Blast.

Paige claimed in the suit that she was at Kim’s house to get ready for a “RHOBH” promotional event with her when she saw Kinglsey and ran to the bathroom out of fear. Kim reassured her that Kingsley was fine, but the dog attacked her, biting her lower abdomen and crotch area. Her clothes and flesh were torn as a result.

Paige alleged that Kim refused to call 911 unless she told the responders that a stray dog attacked her.

Paige is suing for emotional distress and medical bills. The case is still ongoing.

Kyle, 49, claimed she is only listed in the lawsuit because she owns the condo where the incident took place and she wasn’t present for the attack. Kim, 53, does not pay Kyle rent for living at the property and Kyle has to ask for permission before visiting the property; she didn’t visit until April 2016.

Kyle also claimed that she did not know Kingsley was still living with Kim, as she believed he had been staying with a trainer since November 2014. Kim even said such on a “RHOBH” reunion special.

Kyle’s daughter Alexia was attacked by Kingsley in 2014 and required surgery for her injuries. The incident caused a rift between the sisters.

Kingsley attacked one of Kim’s friends the same year. Kim was also sued by her neighbor over an attack that happened in 2015.

Reps for Kim and Kyle couldn’t be reached.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I am sorry to tell Kyle this but in her quest to be nice to her sister and let her live in her condo, she opened herself up to this liability.


----------



## Tivo

I haven’t been keeping up with this season so I’m on the episode where Dorit launches her swim line.
Must say her “extra-ness” entertains me.


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> *Kyle Richards wants out of sister Kim’s dog bite lawsuit*
> By Chelsea Hirsch
> 
> March 8, 2018 | 11:28am
> 
> 
> Modal Trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle Richards wants nothing to do with the lawsuit against her sister Kim and insists that the former “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star lied to her about keeping her vicious dog, Kingsley.
> 
> Kyle is demanding to be dismissed from the lawsuit Kim’s former assistant Paige Sanderson filed against her after Kim’s dog attacked her in 2016, per court documents obtained via The Blast.
> 
> Paige claimed in the suit that she was at Kim’s house to get ready for a “RHOBH” promotional event with her when she saw Kinglsey and ran to the bathroom out of fear. Kim reassured her that Kingsley was fine, but the dog attacked her, biting her lower abdomen and crotch area. Her clothes and flesh were torn as a result.
> 
> Paige alleged that Kim refused to call 911 unless she told the responders that a stray dog attacked her.
> 
> Paige is suing for emotional distress and medical bills. The case is still ongoing.
> 
> Kyle, 49, claimed she is only listed in the lawsuit because she owns the condo where the incident took place and she wasn’t present for the attack. Kim, 53, does not pay Kyle rent for living at the property and Kyle has to ask for permission before visiting the property; she didn’t visit until April 2016.
> 
> Kyle also claimed that she did not know Kingsley was still living with Kim, as she believed he had been staying with a trainer since November 2014. Kim even said such on a “RHOBH” reunion special.
> 
> Kyle’s daughter Alexia was attacked by Kingsley in 2014 and required surgery for her injuries. The incident caused a rift between the sisters.
> 
> Kingsley attacked one of Kim’s friends the same year. Kim was also sued by her neighbor over an attack that happened in 2015.
> 
> Reps for Kim and Kyle couldn’t be reached.


Geez, your dog attacked 3 different people that required surgery- get rid of your dog!  What is wrong with people! Was this a Pit?  I can't remember.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why couldn’t the assistant call 911 herself?


----------



## Allisonfaye

imgg said:


> Geez, your dog attacked 3 different people that required surgery- get rid of your dog!  What is wrong with people! Was this a Pit?  I can't remember.



Yep.


----------



## Allisonfaye

meluvs2shop said:


> I like a lot of Kyle’s earrings. Is there a site where I can look them up?



I have seen her wearing Ippolita. You can google it. Neiman, Saks I think...and they have their own site.


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> Yep.


Figures!


----------



## Wamgurl

Allisonfaye said:


> I have seen her wearing Ippolita. You can google it. Neiman, Saks I think...and they have their own site.



I LOVE IPPOLITA!!


----------



## baghagg

Allisonfaye said:


> *Kyle Richards wants out of sister Kim’s dog bite lawsuit*
> By Chelsea Hirsch
> 
> March 8, 2018 | 11:28am
> 
> 
> Modal Trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle Richards wants nothing to do with the lawsuit against her sister Kim and insists that the former “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star lied to her about keeping her vicious dog, Kingsley.
> 
> Kyle is demanding to be dismissed from the lawsuit Kim’s former assistant Paige Sanderson filed against her after Kim’s dog attacked her in 2016, per court documents obtained via The Blast.
> 
> Paige claimed in the suit that she was at Kim’s house to get ready for a “RHOBH” promotional event with her when she saw Kinglsey and ran to the bathroom out of fear. Kim reassured her that Kingsley was fine, but the dog attacked her, biting her lower abdomen and crotch area. Her clothes and flesh were torn as a result.
> 
> Paige alleged that Kim refused to call 911 unless she told the responders that a stray dog attacked her.
> 
> Paige is suing for emotional distress and medical bills. The case is still ongoing.
> 
> Kyle, 49, claimed she is only listed in the lawsuit because she owns the condo where the incident took place and she wasn’t present for the attack. Kim, 53, does not pay Kyle rent for living at the property and Kyle has to ask for permission before visiting the property; she didn’t visit until April 2016.
> 
> Kyle also claimed that she did not know Kingsley was still living with Kim, as she believed he had been staying with a trainer since November 2014. Kim even said such on a “RHOBH” reunion special.
> 
> Kyle’s daughter Alexia was attacked by Kingsley in 2014 and required surgery for her injuries. The incident caused a rift between the sisters.
> 
> Kingsley attacked one of Kim’s friends the same year. Kim was also sued by her neighbor over an attack that happened in 2015.
> 
> Reps for Kim and Kyle couldn’t be reached.


In many states if there's a second dog bite incident,  the dog is removed permanently (and often times euthanized)... if the dog is deemed a dangerous breed (pit being one of the breeds), it only takes one incident. 

Kim's dog bit/attacked 4 different people and is still around..hmmmmmmmm


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> Why couldn’t the assistant call 911 herself?



She may have in too much pain and freaking out.  The dog allegedly bit her abdomen/crotch area.  And she may not have had easy access to a phone.  The story rings true to me.  Kyle is always protecting/enabling her sister.  If she is the owner of the property, I think she bears  responsibility.  She should simply settle out of court and avoid this bad publicity.

Does anyone know if Kim still has the dog?  I hate to have animal put down but a given this dog's history of biting people, it either needs to be put down or go to a shelter that specializes in pit bulls and stay there for the rest of its life.


----------



## MamaSleepy

tweegy said:


> http://www.bhlmagazine.com/the-vanderpump-x-makowsky-collection/
> 
> I'm dead....they cropped out Dorit's face...



I read the article which accompanies the photos. It includes a Web link to LVP's jewelry company, however, the link is dead: 
http://www.vanderpumpxmakowsky.com/
Wonder what's up with that?


----------



## Allisonfaye

Wamgurl said:


> I LOVE IPPOLITA!!



Yes, I have a couple of Ippolita things I love.


----------



## pquiles

DD101 said:


> On the last episode I noticed a hair track in her hair......for someone who does not care much about appearances, why wear fake hair? LOL......I think she cares about appearances a lot. She used to be heavy and lost a lot of weight (good for her), and the fake hair. (nothing wrong with extensions, but it's pretty sloppy when I can see them)....she cares how she looks. She ain't a foolin' me!



I saw the track too.  I felt that the hairdresser did not do a good job with that look.


----------



## pquiles

baghagg said:


> In many states if there's a second dog bite incident,  the dog is removed permanently (and often times euthanized)... if the dog is deemed a dangerous breed (pit being one of the breeds), it only takes one incident.
> 
> Kim's dog bit/attacked 4 different people and is still around..hmmmmmmmm



This is so sad... again, the disrespect for human life.  Kim is despicable.


----------



## pjhm

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m catching up to this season. What happened to the soap opera star? Boring story line syndrome?


I liked her, but she didnt really fit in, often getting her feelings hurt and not letting it go.
Was becoming a boring story line. I think she’s used to being the star and it wasn’t turning out that way.


----------



## RueMonge

pjhm said:


> I liked her, but she didnt really fit in, often getting her feelings hurt and not letting it go.
> Was becoming a boring story line. I think she’s used to being the star and it wasn’t turning out that way.



I liked her too. Can't forget how scripted this all is. Maybe she was too busy or got bored with the shenanigans.


----------



## bisbee

CanuckBagLover said:


> She may have in too much pain and freaking out.  The dog allegedly bit her abdomen/crotch area.  And she may not have had easy access to a phone.  The story rings true to me.  Kyle is always protecting/enabling her sister.  If she is the owner of the property, I think she bears  responsibility.  She should simply settle out of court and avoid this bad publicity.
> 
> Does anyone know if Kim still has the dog?  I hate to have animal put down but a given this dog's history of biting people, it either needs to be put down or go to a shelter that specializes in pit bulls and stay there for the rest of its life.


If I was bitten by someone’s dog, I would expect them to call 911.  Also...this dog needs to be removed from Kim...I don’t care what they do with it, but there are vicious dogs.  This one isn’t vicious because it has been mistreated...it cannot be around people.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

MamaSleepy said:


> I read the article which accompanies the photos. It includes a Web link to LVP's jewelry company, however, the link is dead:
> http://www.vanderpumpxmakowsky.com/
> Wonder what's up with that?



Why is the link dead? I also want to know! Hmm....


----------



## Wamgurl

Chanel4Eva said:


> Why is the link dead? I also want to know! Hmm....



The link was active on Friday.  All the photos of Dorit were from the neck down.  Very strange that they didn’t show her face.


----------



## baghagg

Wth is up with Erica's and Dorit's love of and desire for white pumps???  It makes me crazy..


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Ugh...Teddi's hands when she talks....I noticed from the beginning of the season and now that's all I focus on when she speaks...and her eyebrows.


----------



## Liberty817

Teddy is so annoying. She started the whole thing and then can’t handle it. Erika shouldn’t apologize...Teddy said she had pretend amnesia. I would be like girl FU!


----------



## Bentley1

Someone needed to bark back at that Teddy girl to shut her up and put her in her place. Stirring up ish all the time then backs up and watches them all go at it. She wants to say whatever she wants and be given a pass, she didn't expect for Erika to lay into her like that lol It was super uncomfortable to watch, but it was needed. Not a Teddy fan, she needs to go.


----------



## simone72

This episode had me cracking up ! Lisa Rinna is too funny! Love the dolphin among sharks reference 
Teddi needs to take accountability on herself for constantly stirring the pot! I have never seen anyone in real life go around and tell on what others are saying that’s really not nice and makes her the bad guy. She’s so boring anyway I agree we all watch the show for glitz and glamour and she has none!


----------



## TC1

Teddi and he holier than thou "I don't lie" and saying no one in the group should talk about anyone behind their backs...LOL. Girl that's what this show is based on!


----------



## imgg

TC1 said:


> Teddi and he holier than thou "I don't lie" and saying no one in the group should talk about anyone behind their backs...LOL. Girl that's what this show is based on!


Rubbish!  Watch out for anyone who says "I don't lie".  She doesn't like anyone talking about others, but its okay for her?  She is irritating and not in a good way.  I don't like Erika, but at least she is interesting...  Teddi is a walking contradiction.  She is a accountability coach for everyone but her own actions.


----------



## pjhm

Erika overreacted again, she’ll be embarrassed after she sees the episode where she agreed with Teddi. I think Erika has a temper problem, showed when she exploded at Eileen last year.


----------



## Allisonfaye

After watching the latest episode, I have come to the conclusion that Kyle looks her best when she is wearing a t-shirt and just lite makeup. She looked the best I have ever seen her when she and Mauricio were in their kitchen talking about whether to move.


----------



## MamaSleepy

baghagg said:


> Wth is up with Erica's and Dorit's love of and desire for white pumps???  It makes me crazy..


Not a fan of white pumps myself. I could live with them if they were worn with a real summery dress, I guess. If I had to .
Did you notice the white shoes extended to PK? Watch as he climbs the metal stairs and Dorit lags behind. I thought she was into fitness classes? 
Sorry, I'm just being catty.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Allisonfaye said:


> After watching the latest episode, I have come to the conclusion that Kyle looks her best when she is wearing a t-shirt and just lite makeup. She looked the best I have ever seen her when she and Mauricio were in their kitchen talking about whether to move.


Totally agree! She's so much better as the girl next door rather than the vamp.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Did anyone notice the purse Lisa Renna carried while getting manicure w Teddy? I'm curious enough that I took pics of TV.
Any guesses?


----------



## Allisonfaye

Looks like some kind of Balenciaga?


----------



## Tropigal3

Since I missed parts of the last episode, not sure exactly what was said.  I generally like Erika but I did think that her lashing out was a bit much.  Like her lashing out at Eileen last year was way over the top.  I missed what Teddy said but assume it has something to do with using the term "pretend amnesia" which I would take offense to.  But the lashing was overboard.


----------



## tweegy

MamaSleepy said:


> Did anyone notice the purse Lisa Renna carried while getting manicure w Teddy? I'm curious enough that I took pics of TV.
> Any guesses?
> View attachment 4001152
> View attachment 4001154
> View attachment 4001155



Looks like a zip around papier

https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>f...lenciaga&N=306622828+4294911570&bmUID=m8zP20L


----------



## lucywife

pjhm said:


> Erika overreacted again, she’ll be embarrassed after she sees the episode where she agreed with Teddi. I think Erika has a temper problem, showed when she exploded at Eileen last year.


 typical trash. She “doesn’t remember” because she’s “friends” with Dorit right this moment, if she really forgot as she claimed she wouldn’t reacted like that, she probably thinks it makes her look tough or whatever she tries to portray, what a grotesque, ill mannered fool. She burned once before with that German woman when she shared her unsolicited opinion about LVP and oh man she was pissed. Why? What did you expect?


----------



## lucywife

As far as Teddy spilling the beans, she did exactly what Doritos is doing (for no apparent reason), except Teddy didn’t lie or twist the story and Doritos is the one who looks and behaves f***ng insane most of the time when she yells and screams and calls people c*nts.


----------



## pjhm

lucywife said:


> As far as Teddy spilling the beans, she did exactly what Doritos is doing (for no apparent reason), except Teddy didn’t lie or twist the story and Doritos is the one who looks and behaves f***ng insane most of the time when she yells and screams and calls people c*nts.


I agree! Dorit can spin a yarn like a politician, she is despicable, but I prefer her over Erika, who I think is on the verge of cracking. Erika kind of frightens me with her volatile personality.


----------



## MamaSleepy

tweegy said:


> Looks like a zip around papier
> 
> https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306622828&productCode=0400090152719&R=889300126814&P_name=Balenciaga&N=306622828+4294911570&bmUID=m8zP20L


Ah, I'd have to agree! Thank you!


----------



## chowlover2

MamaSleepy said:


> Did anyone notice the purse Lisa Renna carried while getting manicure w Teddy? I'm curious enough that I took pics of TV.
> Any guesses?
> View attachment 4001152
> View attachment 4001154
> View attachment 4001155


Balenciaga Papier Tote.


----------



## bisousx

Teddi is so annoying. She can blame it on accountability but she is stirring ish up. I’m glad Erika clapped back at her


----------



## tweegy

I’m just now getting chance to watch it...

Ewww Eileen... didn’t miss her ... why is she there?!


----------



## yellowbernie

Everyone keeps talking about how Teddy is stirring up sh#it, but if Dorit would keep her stupid mouth shut and stop talking about everyone, then acting like she doesn't remember saying things, and gets upset when she is called out..Why does everyone overlook that.. I was really starting to like Erica, until she went bat ship crazy at Teddy, and of course she said it.  can't wait until they replay it at the reunion.   I tell you if I had friends like these, I would prefer to have no friends.  JMO..


----------



## tweegy

The most annoying thing about dorit is her saying ‘baby’

And Erica talking about things cost money... hunny your husssband is covering your tab gimme a break


----------



## chaneljewel

Annoying, annoying Dorit!   She’s despicable.  I like her less every episode and never want to listen to her voice.  She’s such a trouble maker but never, nor accepts responsibility for anything.  Her poor kids will be just like her...although she’s probably not really raising them as they’re always with the nanny.


----------



## lucywife

tweegy said:


> And Erica talking about things cost money... hunny your husssband is covering your tab gimme a break


 that and her constant Gucci this, Versace that. Like, really?!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Teddi has to go! I was trying to like her from the beginning but it’s not working. And her lack of glam is super boring as well.


----------



## LAltiero85

Oh my...last season I loved Erika...I can’t stand her this season.  She’s so entitled and rude!   She lost me when she made fun of Teddi’s potluck...(‘left my jello salad at home..tehehe’).  I’m about to watch last night’s episode.   From the previews, I may be siding with Teddi on this one.  

Edit: I love Teddi’s Balenciaga.


----------



## LAltiero85

chaneljewel said:


> Annoying, annoying Dorit!   She’s despicable.  I like her less every episode and never want to listen to her voice.  She’s such a trouble maker but never, nor accepts responsibility for anything.  Her poor kids will be just like her...although she’s probably not really raising them as they’re always with the nanny.


I never did like her, though I tried to.


----------



## LAltiero85

Just finished the episode...I think actually the troublemaker was Erika... Dorit can be annoying, but she at least wanted to smooth things over when Teddi was upset.  Erika seems to love drama (more camera time?), and she lost her temper over something that she should have stayed out of to begin with.


----------



## rockhollow

Can’t remember all the details, but that time at Erika’s performance, that Erika lied about remembering something and then in her confessional said she remembered perfectly, but just lied about it cause she couldn’t be bothered having to deal with it. The last part always stuck in my mind about her - I think she thinks she’s above everyone else and truly doesn’t really care about anyone else.
I’m sure outside the show, her only friends are her employees.
I think we saw some of the true Erika when she exploded at Teddi.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I need to watch this week. It sounds like Erica went off on Teddy. The fact they we are still beating a dead horse is a snooze feast. But I guess that’s we do to drive our point home. I must watch the reunion show when they show Dorit talking sh*t.


----------



## Allisonfaye

tweegy said:


> The most annoying thing about dorit is her saying ‘baby’
> 
> And Erica talking about things cost money... hunny your husssband is covering your tab gimme a break



Agree. The whole pointing to herself and saying 'this costs money' was pretty despicable. She's not really all that talented. I am sure she is spending more than she makes for those shows.  She has some serious issues that she needs everyone focused on her all the time and spends a crapload of $$ to do it. I like to shop but I hate it when the SA's focus on me. I just want to be left alone....except if I need a different size. Then I want them right there ready.


----------



## tweegy

Allisonfaye said:


> Agree. The whole pointing to herself and saying 'this costs money' was pretty despicable. She's not really all that talented. I am sure she is spending more than she makes for those shows.  She has some serious issues that she needs everyone focused on her all the time and spends a crapload of $$ to do it. I like to shop but I hate it when the SA's focus on me. I just want to be left alone....except if I need a different size. Then I want them right there ready.


I shop the same way... Unless the SA is not pushy and genuinely helpful. Other than that I feel like a shoplift suspect.. jus leave me be and let me browse


----------



## tweegy

lucywife said:


> that and her constant Gucci this, Versace that. Like, really?!


She constantly shows how new money she is.. LVP and Kylie dont label drop in every sentence.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

tweegy said:


> She constantly shows how new money she is.. LVP and* Kylie dont label drop in every sentence*.


Kyle label drops in every scene on the show and in every pic on her social media. I think Kyle is the worst one of them all.


----------



## RueMonge

How ever much of this drama is stirred up by producers, Erica's reaction was real and scary. She's not that great of an actress. I felt like she was a wounded animal who spun around and attacked in fear instead of retreating.


----------



## tweegy

WillstarveforLV said:


> Kyle label drops in every scene on the show and in every pic on her social media. I think Kyle is the worst one of them all.


Haven't noticed


----------



## pjhm

Tropigal3 said:


> Since I missed parts of the last episode, not sure exactly what was said.  I generally like Erika but I did think that her lashing out was a bit much.  Like her lashing out at Eileen last year was way over the top.  I missed what Teddy said but assume it has something to do with using the term "pretend amnesia" which I would take offense to.  But the lashing was overboard.


When walking up the stairs Teddi asked Erika if she were LVP would her feelings be hurt if Dorit said those things behind  her back. Erika replied “Yes”


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> Can’t remember all the details, but that time at Erika’s performance, that Erika lied about remembering something and then in her confessional said she remembered perfectly, but just lied about it cause she couldn’t be bothered having to deal with it. The last part always stuck in my mind about her - I think she thinks she’s above everyone else and truly doesn’t really care about anyone else.
> I’m sure outside the show, her only friends are her employees.
> I think we saw some of the true Erika when she exploded at Teddi.


I think Erika is extremely insecure and masks it by being the mean girl.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

tweegy said:


> Haven't noticed


I think her burglars did.....


----------



## Allisonfaye

Was there some reason they all wore black at that restaurant?


----------



## lucywife

imgg said:


> I think Erika is extremely insecure and masks it by being the mean girl.


 and label dropping. She makes some funny comments re other people from time to time, but her out of control rage is very off putting. I don’t  think my opinion of her will change after seeing her ripping into Eileen or Teddy in last episode. That is just too ugly to forget.


----------



## imgg

lucywife said:


> and label dropping. She makes some funny comments re other people from time to time, but her out of control rage is very off putting. I don’t  think my opinion of her will change after seeing her ripping into Eileen or Teddy in last episode. That is just too ugly to forget.


I haven't seen the latest episode yet, so I am looking forward to it after all the comments.  I like Erika slightly better than last season.  She seems sad, or depressed or something and hides it by just being mean.


----------



## pjhm

rockhollow said:


> Can’t remember all the details, but that time at Erika’s performance, that Erika lied about remembering something and then in her confessional said she remembered perfectly, but just lied about it cause she couldn’t be bothered having to deal with it. The last part always stuck in my mind about her - I think she thinks she’s above everyone else and truly doesn’t really care about anyone else.
> I’m sure outside the show, her only friends are her employees.
> I think we saw some of the true Erika when she exploded at Teddi.


YES-It also shows Erika does NOT have a spine. There's nothing worse than a gutless, loudmouthed woman.


----------



## bisousx

In the flashbacks, Teddi insisted that Erika answer her question. Erika didn’t want to answer but after being pressed, she said “the truth is, I would’ve been a little pissed” and kept walking up the stairs.

Then at the table, Teddi tried to make a point with Camille, and dragged Erika into the conversation by bringing up her off-handed response. Erika says, “Oh - it’s possible (that I said that)”. Teddi then concludes that Erica is pretending to forget what she said.

Erika had every right to shut Teddi down, quickly and to the point - she did not want to be pitted against Dorit.

FWIW - if I'm in a group of friends who are talking smack about one another... I just keep my mouth shut and mind my business. It's the smartest thing to do.


----------



## lucywife

bisousx said:


> Erika had every right to shut Teddi down, quickly and to the point - she did not want to be pitted against Dorit.


So it’s ok to be “a little pissed” in general, but not when her new best friend Dorit says it. Because of their newfound fast and furious friendship. Same logic when Erika says she doesn’t care and “is cold” yet overreacts when Teddy repeats what Erika did say. On camera. Silly woman needs to buy herself a spine


----------



## tweegy

After seeing LVP drag Dorit and others obviously Erika doesnt remember.. Her and LVP's relationship is good, she doesnt want to jeopardize that..She knows she got away with her sniper from the side comment last year.

She knows who she can and can't mess with.. Thats why she went off on Teddi and Eileen..


----------



## purseinsanity

lucywife said:


> I think discussing anyone in derogatory terms is asking for trouble. Needy, insecure, jealous...these are strong words and even if true(I’m not saying it is) there is nothing else to talk about? It was Dorit’s pathetic attempt to steal some airtime and dominate the conversation by badmouthing her only real life friend with a group of strangers. Then trying to wiggle out of it. An idiot.
> *Watching Dorit straddling Lisa was embarrassing*.


That would've pi$$ed me off if she did that to me.  Dorit with her insane professions of love.  I couldn't help but wonder if that's how she snagged PK!


----------



## purseinsanity

roses5682 said:


> How come we don't see much of Maurico anymore?


He's probably actually working!  He uses the show to advertise his agency to perfection.


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> Wth is up with Erica's and Dorit's love of and desire for white pumps???  It makes me crazy..


LOL I must admit I detest white pumps.  The look either cheap or remind me of nurses with white shoes for some reasons.


----------



## purseinsanity

tweegy said:


> The most annoying thing about dorit is her saying ‘baby’
> 
> And Erica talking about things cost money... hunny your husssband is covering your tab gimme a break


I saw an article where Erika claims she worked hard for everything she has.  The cat in me thought, "Worked how?  On your back?"


----------



## tweegy

purseinsanity said:


> I saw an article where Erika claims she worked hard for everything she has.  The cat in me thought, "Worked how?  On your back?"



Yeh I’d rather if she would just stop acting like she had a struggle and solely got to where she is. I’m not saying she didn’t work.. but her husband is flipping your bill, lets be real Erika....


----------



## purseinsanity

tweegy said:


> She constantly shows how new money she is.. LVP and Kylie dont label drop in every sentence.


I think Kyle name drops constantly.  And wears giant logos on everything, just in case you don't know what she's wearing, and can't hear her screaming it out.


----------



## tweegy

Ok ok! I retract, Kylie does name drop a bit now seeing her name her boots on this epi lol... BUT! .... LVP don’t!


----------



## tweegy

Lisa rinna saying ‘clap back’ was the highlight of the episode ....she’s not  a regular mom she’s a cool mom


----------



## Tropigal3

RueMonge said:


> How ever much of this drama is stirred up by producers, Erica's reaction was real and scary. She's not that great of an actress. I felt like she was a wounded animal who spun around and attacked in fear instead of retreating.



It's gotta be insecurities that she grew up with, growing up without a father figure and having a mom that wasn't all that motherly.  She tends to try and hold things in, that's her coldness.  But then she can only take so much then bam!  Hate spews out of that mouth.  



purseinsanity said:


> I think Kyle name drops constantly.  And wears giant logos on everything, just in case you don't know what she's wearing, and can't hear her screaming it out.



Well Kyle is totally in fashion then since logos are big this year, lol.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Tropigal3 said:


> It's gotta be insecurities that she grew up with, growing up without a father figure and having a mom that wasn't all that motherly.  She tends to try and hold things in, that's her coldness.  But then she can only take so much then bam!  Hate spews out of that mouth.


People who are secure in themselves do not need to constantly wear costumes.


----------



## DrLee

Someone needs to buy Teddi a victim violin.


----------



## MamaSleepy

I confess, I like Kylie. 
But her label/logo flashing bugged me. Until it dawned on me it's not due to some personal disfunction. IMO, she has some sort of agreement with handbag designers. She's the only RHOBH who promenintly displays her bags. I formed this theory last yr during a scene where Kylie enters her kitchen, sets her bag on top of the kitchen countertop, starts to talk to Mauricio, and then repositions the Gucci bag so it directly faces the camera. With ea episode, my suspicons were confirmed. After this week's show, it appears she's showcasing shoes and boots as well!


----------



## rockhollow

I don't know what's up with Erika's wardrobe this season, she's really been wearing some really unflattering clothes. We've seen her too many times in the giant tee-shirts.
If she doesn't want to  wear her Erika Jane style clothes on the show, she should be wearing stylish, classy things. Most her outfits this season have looked like costumes. Her best look this season was the dominatrix costume at the beginning.

I think Erika is struggling this season.


----------



## imgg

bisousx said:


> In the flashbacks, Teddi insisted that Erika answer her question. Erika didn’t want to answer but after being pressed, she said “the truth is, I would’ve been a little pissed” and kept walking up the stairs.
> 
> Then at the table, Teddi tried to make a point with Camille, and dragged Erika into the conversation by bringing up her off-handed response. Erika says, “Oh - it’s possible (that I said that)”. Teddi then concludes that Erica is pretending to forget what she said.
> 
> Erika had every right to shut Teddi down, quickly and to the point - she did not want to be pitted against Dorit.
> 
> FWIW - if I'm in a group of friends who are talking smack about one another... I just keep my mouth shut and mind my business. It's the smartest thing to do.



Agree! Teddi was not repeating what Dorit said to Lisa R because she cared about Lisa R, she was trying to get back at Dorit.  I would not mind Teddi if she would stop with the "I am morally better than everyone" attitude when she is a sh$t stirrer.  She really needs to take a good look at herself. Did she really think she could control the narrative when telling Dorit what she said right before meeting up with everyone.  She is not the brightest girl. 

I can see why Erika didn't remember the comment because when she said it she didn't mean it, she was just trying to make Teddi feel better at the time and it was a very flippant comment.


----------



## Allisonfaye

rockhollow said:


> I don't know what's up with Erika's wardrobe this season, she's really been wearing some really unflattering clothes. We've seen her too many times in the giant tee-shirts.
> If she doesn't want to  wear her Erika Jane style clothes on the show, she should be wearing stylish, classy things. Most her outfits this season have looked like costumes. Her best look this season was the dominatrix costume at the beginning.
> 
> I think Erika is struggling this season.



I think maybe she has put on some weight and is trying to cover it with those huge t-shirts. She looks ridiculous.




Tropigal3 said:


> It's gotta be insecurities that she grew up with, growing up without a father figure and having a mom that wasn't all that motherly.  .



No doubt she had daddy issues.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Allisonfaye said:


> I think maybe she has put on some weight and is trying to cover it with those huge t-shirts. She looks ridiculous.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing - I think she's put on weight - especially noticeable during that photo shoot.  Wish she would stop with track pant outfits too - don't care if they a designer - still looks cheap.


----------



## TC1

MamaSleepy said:


> I confess, I like Kylie.
> But her label/logo flashing bugged me. Until it dawned on me it's not due to some personal disfunction. IMO, she has some sort of agreement with handbag designers. She's the only RHOBH who promenintly displays her bags. I formed this theory last yr during a scene where Kylie enters her kitchen, sets her bag on top of the kitchen countertop, starts to talk to Mauricio, and then repositions the Gucci bag so it directly faces the camera. With ea episode, my suspicons were confirmed. After this week's show, it appears she's showcasing shoes and boots as well!


I think that with some of the brand flashing she thinks will help out her stores....people will go there to shop thinking that's where Kyle shops. Which isn't true...but it's her own brand promotion. But her mentioning Hermes at every turn doesn't get her any freebies. H isn't fronting Kyle Richards free Birkins.Personally I think she just likes to brag and flaunt her expensive things! some people just do.


----------



## kemilia

Finished the most recent episode last night (had to replay some bits so I could get the timelines straight) and all I can say is--*how come nobody is commenting on Dorito's crazy gold huge bellbottoms*? I guess the "drama" is getting old for me so I'm focusing on other things, Kyle's giant shoes/boots too. But I do like those 2 gold stick barrettes Dorito's been wearing, looks good on her shorter hair.

And the new house Kyle bought/is buying--while I like it because it looks like an old glamour-type of house (and it is an old house) it doesn't look like a Beverly Hills housewife sort of house, too solid and classy, not clinging to a hillside for dear life, they will probably flip it. While Kyle said she liked the kitchen's island, that's gonna be torn out pronto, along with the rest of it.


----------



## Luv n bags

Speaking of fashion, I was surprised to see Ericka and Lisa wearing black sequins.  I have a black sequin blazer that I just put in the donation bag.  I think I will drag it out and wear it with skinny jeans and a tank top!


----------



## kemilia

tigertrixie said:


> Speaking of fashion, I was surprised to see Ericka and Lisa wearing black sequins.  I have a black sequin blazer that I just put in the donation bag.  I think I will drag it out and wear it with skinny jeans and a tank top!


IMO, sequins never go out of style, go grab that blazer!


----------



## Allisonfaye

TC1 said:


> I think that with some of the brand flashing she thinks will help out her stores....people will go there to shop thinking that's where Kyle shops. Which isn't true...but it's her own brand promotion. But her mentioning Hermes at every turn doesn't get her any freebies. H isn't fronting Kyle Richards free Birkins.Personally I think she just likes to brag and flaunt her expensive things! some people just do.



She's on her instagram page hawking some dentist that fixed her teeth today. She said she never showed her teeth because she was self conscious about her small teeth. I am sure she is getting paid for that or rather free dental work. 



kemilia said:


> Finished the most recent episode last night (had to replay some bits so I could get the timelines straight) and all I can say is--*how come nobody is commenting on Dorito's crazy gold huge bellbottoms*? I guess the "drama" is getting old for me so I'm focusing on other things, Kyle's giant shoes/boots too. But I do like those 2 gold stick barrettes Dorito's been wearing, looks good on her shorter hair.
> 
> And the new house Kyle bought/is buying--while I like it because it looks like an old glamour-type of house (and it is an old house) it doesn't look like a Beverly Hills housewife sort of house, too solid and classy, not clinging to a hillside for dear life, they will probably flip it. While Kyle said she liked the kitchen's island, that's gonna be torn out pronto, along with the rest of it.



I really didn't think it was all that impressive for $8m.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Here's the listing for her current house if anyone is interested:
https://www.trulia.com/p/ca/los-angeles/15475-milldale-dr-los-angeles-ca-90077--1014436814

They dropped the price by $700k.


----------



## MamaSleepy

kemilia said:


> Finished the most recent episode last night (had to replay some bits so I could get the timelines straight) and all I can say is--*how come nobody is commenting on Dorito's crazy gold huge bellbottoms*? I guess the "drama" is getting old for me so I'm focusing on other things, Kyle's giant shoes/boots too. But I do like those 2 gold stick barrettes Dorito's been wearing, looks good on her shorter hair.
> 
> And the new house Kyle bought/is buying--while I like it because it looks like an old glamour-type of house (and it is an old house) it doesn't look like a Beverly Hills housewife sort of house, too solid and classy, not clinging to a hillside for dear life, they will probably flip it. While Kyle said she liked the kitchen's island, that's gonna be torn out pronto, along with the rest of it.


I was going to comment abt Dorit's bellbottoms but forgot after getting caught up in Kyle discussion! I couldn't believe how she shuffled to the limo. The bells were too long! Did she just purchase them 15 min. prior to filming? Her stylist ought to have fashion tape, right? Was she planning to just sit all night or stand at a pose? She ought to know by now producers would gleefully capture that shuffle![/QUOTE]


----------



## jiffer

CanuckBagLover said:


> She may have in too much pain and freaking out.  The dog allegedly bit her abdomen/crotch area.  And she may not have had easy access to a phone.  The story rings true to me.  Kyle is always protecting/enabling her sister.  If she is the owner of the property, I think she bears  responsibility.  She should simply settle out of court and avoid this bad publicity.
> 
> Does anyone know if Kim still has the dog?  I hate to have animal put down but a given this dog's history of biting people, it either needs to be put down or go to a shelter that specializes in pit bulls and stay there for the rest of its life.



No she doesn't have the dog anymore. The dog was euthanized


----------



## lucywife

kemilia said:


> But I do like those 2 gold stick barrettes Dorito's been wearing, looks good on her shorter hair


 YES! Loved these!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Allisonfaye said:


> Here's the listing for her current house if anyone is interested:
> https://www.trulia.com/p/ca/los-angeles/15475-milldale-dr-los-angeles-ca-90077--1014436814
> 
> They dropped the price by $700k.


I like the exterior of their old house much better. The new one looks like it belongs in the South more than BH. 
How does Mauricio as a realtor not know what hedges are called?


----------



## baghagg

Creativelyswank said:


> How does Mauricio as a realtor not know what hedges are called?



I caught that - I assumed he was looking for another word or phrase,  maybe English garden or courtyard or boxwoods (type of hedges), ...


----------



## meluvs2shop

Creativelyswank said:


> How does Mauricio as a realtor not know what hedges are called?



I thought the same, but as someone else mentioned perhaps he was looking for another word? I love love their new house.  Esp the exterior and the back of the house. But where I live that’s almost like a classic colonial which is my fav.


----------



## meluvs2shop

whomever nicknamed Dorit to Dorito... Classic. My new fav nickname. Gosh she’s annoying.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I think Mauricio was looking for the word parterre.


----------



## KellyObsessed

Wow, I just looked at the link to Kyles old house, I love it!


----------



## KellyObsessed

meluvs2shop said:


> whomever nicknamed Dorit to Dorito... Classic. My new fav nickname. Gosh she’s annoying.



lol Dorito and her husband (as in pantygate)  Peek  A.


----------



## pjhm

Allisonfaye said:


> Here's the listing for her current house if anyone is interested:
> https://www.trulia.com/p/ca/los-angeles/15475-milldale-dr-los-angeles-ca-90077--1014436814
> 
> They dropped the price by $700k.


Thanks for sharing- it's interesting. I bet if they drop the "Faye Resnick Designs" from description,  the house would move-108days  on listing is a long time for an area with limited inventory.


----------



## cafecreme15

I’m liking Lisa Rinna so much more this season. She’s dropped the **** stirrer act and is funny!


----------



## lulilu

pjhm said:


> Thanks for sharing- it's interesting. I bet if they drop the "Faye Resnick Designs" from description,  the house would move-108days  on listing is a long time for an area with limited inventory.



Not loving Faye's designs.  Cold looking in a number of rooms.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Allisonfaye said:


> Here's the listing for her current house if anyone is interested:
> https://www.trulia.com/p/ca/los-angeles/15475-milldale-dr-los-angeles-ca-90077--1014436814
> 
> They dropped the price by $700k.



Kyle’s daughter is the listing agent. Nepotism at it’s best.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Goodfrtune said:


> Kyle’s daughter is the listing agent. Nepotism at it’s best.



It would be ridiculous to pay a commission fee to a stranger…


----------



## Goodfrtune

26Alexandra said:


> It would be ridiculous to pay a commission fee to a stranger…



Only meant it might be must nice to have a Step Daddy who could give you a job that pays such high commission.


----------



## imgg

Goodfrtune said:


> Only meant it might be must nice to have a Step Daddy who could give you a job that pays such high commission.



I agree it must be nice, but that's how it goes everywhere and understandably.   Family tends to want to take care of their own regardless of how wealthy or poor you are.  It's a family business and it makes sense Farah would want to follow that path.


----------



## imgg

26Alexandra said:


> It would be ridiculous to pay a commission fee to a stranger…


Commissions for selling homes should be restructured with the advent of the internet and everything being public.  I understand 6% before your customer could do a lot of the legwork, now most do their own research.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I like the new property even if it is in the valley.  It has lots of space. It is tremendously difficult finding homes with decent lot sizes in west Los Angeles without breaking into 8 figures.  Lisa got lucky by purchasing a huge lotted home after the housing bubble bursted as BHPO is not flat. The Agency is pretty big in LA as almost every other home is listed by them. I doubt Mauricio didn’t know the name of the boxwood hedges as they are quite common. Perhaps he just wanted to seem carefree onscreen like Rinna.


----------



## MamaSleepy

imgg said:


> Commissions for selling homes should be restructured with the advent of the internet and everything being public.  I understand 6% before your customer could do a lot of the legwork, now most do their own research.


I once worked with mortgages at a bank and was surprised how much work was NOT done by realtors but by others. Agents held the power over buyers/sellers bc this was b4 the internet, however, I considered them door openers. Still do. Where I live, listing agents don't meet potential buyers to sell the house - unlike what's seen on Bravo's Million Dollar Listing shows. Certainly no champagne open house expenses, lol. So, I also question why commission fees haven't been reduced.


----------



## MamaSleepy

I 


cafecreme15 said:


> I’m liking Lisa Rinna so much more this season. She’s dropped the **** stirrer act and is funny!


Totally agree it's an act. As we all know, if someone is boring on the show, they're off.


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> Commissions for selling homes should be restructured with the advent of the internet and everything being public.  I understand 6% before your customer could do a lot of the legwork, now most do their own research.



Commissions are always negotiable... it's not a fixed 6%.


----------



## imgg

bisousx said:


> Commissions are always negotiable... it's not a fixed 6%.


Absolutely, and I always laugh at realtors who say they would never reduce their commissions.


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> Absolutely, and I always laugh at realtors who say they would never reduce their commissions.



Realtors who hang on tightly to the traditional commissions aren’t going to adapt well to the age of Redfin. The only time it would make sense to stay at 6% is if the house is less than $500k -600k. Then you have to split with the buyer’s agent and staging (at $2-3k) eats up the rest of the commission.


----------



## MamaSleepy

bisousx said:


> Commissions are always negotiable... it's not a fixed 6%.


Yes, one can negotiate a better rate but the agent usually warns you won't get their full attention or full services.
After working at the bank, I sold my next 2 homes myself. 1 house, I paid an agent a flat fee to simply fill out the paperwork.


----------



## Allisonfaye

26Alexandra said:


> It would be ridiculous to pay a commission fee to a stranger…



Agree this is very common. Realtors just mainly want listings. They don't actually have to sell the home themselves just to get their split, which is usually 1.5% after splitting with the selling firm and their own firm. But on the multimillion dollar homes, this is a nice chunk of change for very little work.

I once had a home I wanted to see for a long time but the price was out of my budget. They kept lowering it and lowering it and finally, I decided to see it. My friend's husband is a part time agent and she got mad at me because I didn't ask him to show it to me to give him any commission. I knew we weren't going to buy it.


----------



## Luv n bags

Getting back to fashion, I really like Lisa Rinna’s style.  She has a wardrobe that I would definitely rock!


----------



## bagsforme

Have you seen on Kyle's Instagram that she's in the process of getting veneers.  She went to a doc in NYC.  Odd how there are so many good dentist in Cali and she went to NY to get it done.


----------



## tweegy

Oh! Kyle with veneers.... hope it's not Nene's dentist...


----------



## coconutsboston

tweegy said:


> Oh! Kyle with veneers.... hope it's not Nene's dentist...


Or the Zolciak-Biermann's!


----------



## MamaSleepy

bagsforme said:


> Have you seen on Kyle's Instagram that she's in the process of getting veneers.  She went to a doc in NYC.  Odd how there are so many good dentist in Cali and she went to NY to get it done.


Agreed but how many would exchange services for an honorable, mention?


----------



## Allisonfaye

bagsforme said:


> Have you seen on Kyle's Instagram that she's in the process of getting veneers.  She went to a doc in NYC.  Odd how there are so many good dentist in Cali and she went to NY to get it done.



I think I have heard of that dentist before. That's definitely not something you just let anyone do as evidenced by all the bad veneers you see.


----------



## 26Alexandra

In my opinion there was nothing wrong with her teeth.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

tweegy said:


> Oh! Kyle with veneers.... hope it's not Nene's dentist...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## baghagg

Every time Dorit gets out of a car,  shows up in a scene,  etc.,  with sunglasses on I never instantly recognize her - all those hair pieces!


----------



## RueMonge

Why are so many ordering Arnold Palmer's lately?

Gotta hand it to the physic, she does her research. So ridiculous.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Erika going to that "Girl Empowerment" conference or whatever it just made me want to vomit.  She is so not  a role model for young women. She talks about supporting other women but look how she treats the other women on the show.


----------



## kemilia

CanuckBagLover said:


> Erika going to that "Girl Empowerment" conference or whatever it just made me want to vomit.  She is so not  a role model for young women. She talks about supporting other women but look how she treats the other women on the show.


I kept on thinking about the speaker "close your legs, honey, don't you know about panty-gate?' 

And no, she is no role model since imo she lives the way she does (very VERY well) due to meeting up with an older wealthy man. No matter what she says, we've seen Tom shut her down when he isn't pleased with her, she never appears "empowered" when he is on screen.


----------



## kemilia

I love how Rinna gave out those sweaters to everyone, so tacky but so Rinna. She looks so much like her mom, except for the plumped up lips. 

I hope something crazy happens in Berlin, something always goes bad on these trips .


----------



## SandyC1981

The psychic...................


----------



## SandyC1981

I enjoyed Rinna's mom...she's too cute!


----------



## simone72

kemilia said:


> I love how Rinna gave out those sweaters to everyone, so tacky but so Rinna. She looks so much like her mom, except for the plumped up lips.
> 
> I hope something crazy happens in Berlin, something always goes bad on these trips .


Yes! Talk about shamelessly plugging her line from QVC and love how Dorit barely even looked at it and shoved it right back in the bag


----------



## tweegy

Eh Rinna is a hustler! I ain’t gonna knock her hustle...
You give out those ugly sweaters Rinna [emoji23]


----------



## MamaSleepy

Scene: Dorit teeters around her home, in stilettos, as one does. Dressed to the nines, full vamp makeup and hair, Gucci fannypac - which she apparently wears around the house just in case her cell rings. Give me a break!  This is all an act, not a glimpse into their daily lives.

PK must have spent a fortune this season on a glam team for Dorit. Do they actually think they've fooled us into believing that this is their norm?


----------



## kemilia

MamaSleepy said:


> Scene: Dorit teeters around her home, in stilettos, as one does. Dressed to the nines, full vamp makeup and hair, Gucci fannypac - which she apparently wears around the house just in case her cell rings. Give me a break!  This is all an act, not a glimpse into their daily lives.
> 
> PK must have spent a fortune this season on a glam team for Dorit. Do they actually think they've fooled us into believing that this is their norm?


Darn, I missed the fannypack! When she was curled up on the sofa I thought for sure one of her stiletto heals was gonna poke a hole in a cushion.


----------



## Tropigal3

26Alexandra said:


> In my opinion there was nothing wrong with her teeth.



My bff has veneers (to cover a gap) for at least 15 years and I don't think she has to have them whitened.


----------



## Luv n bags

Why does Rinna always have to shout? She is really loud.

And Dorit is having an identity crisis with her fake accent.


----------



## Wamgurl

kemilia said:


> I kept on thinking about the speaker "close your legs, honey, don't you know about panty-gate?'
> 
> And no, she is no role model since imo she lives the way she does (very VERY well) due to meeting up with an older wealthy man. No matter what she says, we've seen Tom shut her down when he isn't pleased with her, she never appears "empowered" when he is on screen.



Right on!


----------



## sgj99

I hate the fanny-packs!  I don't care if they have Gucci, a big H, or any other designers name, it's still a fanny-pack!


----------



## tweegy

tigertrixie said:


> Why does Rinna always have to shout? She is really loud.
> 
> And Dorit is having an identity crisis with her fake accent.


Dorit reminds me of that episode of Friends when Ross was trying the fake accent and was phasing it out LOL


----------



## GirlieShoppe

tweegy said:


> Dorit reminds me of that episode of Friends when Ross was trying the fake accent and was phasing it out LOL



Yes!!!


----------



## legaldiva

Dorit.  Last season with the fake accent.  This season with all sorts of strange lace front wigs--is that what she's wearing?  her hair is BIZARRE.


----------



## Luv n bags

legaldiva said:


> Dorit.  Last season with the fake accent.  This season with all sorts of strange lace front wigs--is that what she's wearing?  her hair is BIZARRE.



I’m not good at spotting wigs.  Does Lisa V wear a wig?


----------



## Tropigal3

tigertrixie said:


> I’m not good at spotting wigs.  Does Lisa V wear a wig?


My guess is if anything, she probably wears extensions for a fuller head of hair.


----------



## Luv n bags

Tropigal3 said:


> My guess is if anything, she probably wears extensions for a fuller head of hair.



Thanks! Sometimes the front looks not real and sometimes it looks real.


----------



## DD101

kemilia said:


> I kept on thinking about the speaker "close your legs, honey, don't you know about panty-gate?'
> 
> And no, she is no role model since imo she lives the way she does (very VERY well) due to meeting up with an older wealthy man. No matter what she says, we've seen Tom shut her down when he isn't pleased with her, she never appears "empowered" when he is on screen.



Erika talks out of both sides of her mouth. She is not empowered in her marriage.....to me she is like a paid employee. Tom wants her around when he wants. Otherwise he's happy to indulge her fantasy of her being a singer/performer. I sense no heat between them, I am doubtful they even have sex. To me the relationship looks like parent/child. She didn't grow up with a dad, now she has an older man who's taking very good care of her. She feels secure and I'm sure this translates into a feeling of love (to her), that he cares for her and loves her. And perhaps he does - but not in a romantic way. They don't have an equal relationship (as we can all easily see). He likes to ship her off and keep her busy. She's not stupid, she knows this, but thats the trade off to be with this wealthy man. Nice to have so much money at your disposal.....but I feel she lives a cold life. And I see the coldness in her. There's no real romantic love in her life. And that's why her face and her eyes sometimes look dead to me.


----------



## chowlover2

DD101 said:


> Erika talks out of both sides of her mouth. She is not empowered in her marriage.....to me she is like a paid employee. Tom wants her around when he wants. Otherwise he's happy to indulge her fantasy of her being a singer/performer. I sense no heat between them, I am doubtful they even have sex. To me the relationship looks like parent/child. She didn't grow up with a dad, now she has an older man who's taking very good care of her. She feels secure and I'm sure this translates into a feeling of love (to her), that he cares for her and loves her. And perhaps he does - but not in a romantic way. They don't have an equal relationship (as we can all easily see). He likes to ship her off and keep her busy. She's not stupid, she knows this, but thats the trade off to be with this wealthy man. Nice to have so much money at your disposal.....but I feel she lives a cold life. And I see the coldness in her. There's no real romantic love in her life. And that's why her face and her eyes sometimes look dead to me.


I totally agree! He definitely treats her as he would a child.


----------



## imgg

tigertrixie said:


> I’m not good at spotting wigs.  Does Lisa V wear a wig?


You could totally tell she is wearing a half type wig and you could clearly see it at the crown of her head.  To me it was really obvious.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

DD101 said:


> Erika talks out of both sides of her mouth. She is not empowered in her marriage.....to me she is like a paid employee. Tom wants her around when he wants. Otherwise he's happy to indulge her fantasy of her being a singer/performer. I sense no heat between them, I am doubtful they even have sex. To me the relationship looks like parent/child. She didn't grow up with a dad, now she has an older man who's taking very good care of her. She feels secure and I'm sure this translates into a feeling of love (to her), that he cares for her and loves her. And perhaps he does - but not in a romantic way. They don't have an equal relationship (as we can all easily see). He likes to ship her off and keep her busy. She's not stupid, she knows this, but thats the trade off to be with this wealthy man. Nice to have so much money at your disposal.....but I feel she lives a cold life. And I see the coldness in her. There's no real romantic love in her life. And that's why her face and her eyes sometimes look dead to me.



I think you are right on about Erika.  I think this is obvious to her and the viewers and that is the reason why she is cold.  She knows that everyone knows about her life being subservient to her husband and their relationship is very forced/ ridged.  I feel uncomfortable every time I see her with Tom and she looks the same way.  She is cold because she is exceedingly insecure much like the rest of the ladies on the show.


----------



## Wamgurl

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I think you are right on about Erika.  I think this is obvious to her and the viewers and that is the reason why she is cold.  She knows that everyone knows about her life being subservient to her husband and their relationship is very forced/ ridged.  I feel uncomfortable every time I see her with Tom and she looks the same way.  She is cold because she is exceedingly insecure much like the rest of the ladies on the show.



I didn’t see her react to her husband in an aggressive way when he basically told her to Shut the H up!  She’s one of those people that bases her self worth on the amount of money she spent on the outfit of the day.   I guess that’s why it’s so entertaining to us....those shenanigans would never work in our world.  

You can’t put a price tag on what I/we have! I would never trade my life for hers.  But, hey, I’ll watch the show because I like it.  Kinda like I enjoy popping those little bubbles on bubble wrap...mindless entertainment.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Wamgurl said:


> I didn’t see her react to her husband in an aggressive way when he basically told her to Shut the H up!  She’s one of those people that bases her self worth on the amount of money she spent on the outfit of the day.   I guess that’s why it’s so entertaining to us....those shenanigans would never work in our world.
> 
> You can’t put a price tag on what I/we have! I would never trade my life for hers.  But, hey, I’ll watch the show because I like it.  Kinda like I enjoy popping those little bubbles on bubble wrap...mindless entertainment.



I am not sure where we disagree.  It is ironic that she was picked to be the guest speaker for young women.  She talks like she is a self made woman when she married an old rich guy.  Her clothing is questionable. I’m not sure I want to see any young women dress like her. What EXACTLY does she inspire?


----------



## swags

Erika's entire women empowered engagement was a joke. First her song that was playing leading into the scenes "my kitty is a python."  Plus viewers had just been treated to a scene of her going off on Teddi, calling her a crybaby in her interview as well as a replay of her going off on Eileen last year. She's constantly surrounded by gay men who put on her makeup and tell her how fabulous she is and as mentioned the rich old husband at home. I don't see her as a role model for women in the slightest.


----------



## lulilu

legaldiva said:


> Dorit.  Last season with the fake accent.  This season with all sorts of strange lace front wigs--is that what she's wearing?  her hair is BIZARRE.



Funny thing is, Dorit has denied wearing a wig.  Honey, if that is not a wig, your hair is destroyed.  



DD101 said:


> Erika talks out of both sides of her mouth. She is not empowered in her marriage.....to me she is like a paid employee. Tom wants her around when he wants. Otherwise he's happy to indulge her fantasy of her being a singer/performer. I sense no heat between them, I am doubtful they even have sex. To me the relationship looks like parent/child. She didn't grow up with a dad, now she has an older man who's taking very good care of her. She feels secure and I'm sure this translates into a feeling of love (to her), that he cares for her and loves her. And perhaps he does - but not in a romantic way. They don't have an equal relationship (as we can all easily see). He likes to ship her off and keep her busy. She's not stupid, she knows this, but thats the trade off to be with this wealthy man. Nice to have so much money at your disposal.....but I feel she lives a cold life. And I see the coldness in her. There's no real romantic love in her life. And that's why her face and her eyes sometimes look dead to me.



I agree.  Their scenes together are so stilted.  I imagine it may just be he doesn't like to be on camera, but they seem to have an arms-length relation.  The way they talk to each other is just weird.  The only time I've seen "real" behavior is when he cut her off at a dinner party, as if she were a child.


----------



## Tropigal3

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I think you are right on about Erika.  I think this is obvious to her and the viewers and that is the reason why she is cold.  She knows that everyone knows about her life being subservient to her husband and their relationship is very forced/ ridged.  I feel uncomfortable every time I see her with Tom and she looks the same way.  She is cold because she is exceedingly insecure much like the rest of the ladies on the show.



I think she was already a cold person due to how she grew up/was raised.  Protective mechanism so she won't be hurt by anyone.  This is why she married a father figure who is wealthy.  She seems to be a non lovey-dovey type anyway so her lifestyle is totally true to who she is.  I do wonder how she is as a mother though.  Is she warm and loving?  Or is she loving but at arms length like she seemed to have been raised?  Hmmm...


----------



## bisousx

Erika is cold because that's her personality. Period. I have been called cold, heartless, ice queen etc. while I have a loving and supportive husband, family/friends. I don't emote and get riled up easily, at least on the surface.. I keep my feelings to myself. I also side eye people who are dramatic and overly sensitive but that's another story.
Erika openly admits she's no one without Tom.. so it's no surprise there.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Is there a housewife everyone finds tolerable? Clearly it isn’t Dorit and Teddi.  Is it LVP?


----------



## imgg

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Is there a housewife everyone finds tolerable? Clearly it isn’t Dorit and Teddi.  Is it LVP?


I love LVP!


----------



## Prufrock613

RueMonge said:


> Why are so many ordering Arnold Palmer's lately?.


I was wondering the same!  Very strange!


----------



## Prufrock613

tweegy said:


> Eh Rinna is a hustler! I ain’t gonna knock her hustle...
> You give out those ugly sweaters Rinna [emoji23]


I swear she thought she was Oprah...and you get a duster and you get a duster!


----------



## kemilia

Prufrock613 said:


> I swear she thought she was Oprah...and you get a duster and you get a duster!


----------



## kemilia

tweegy said:


> Eh Rinna is a hustler! I ain’t gonna knock her hustle...
> You give out those ugly sweaters Rinna [emoji23]



i kinda want one now ...


----------



## needloub

DD101 said:


> Erika talks out of both sides of her mouth. She is not empowered in her marriage.....to me she is like a paid employee. Tom wants her around when he wants. Otherwise he's happy to indulge her fantasy of her being a singer/performer. I sense no heat between them, I am doubtful they even have sex. To me the relationship looks like parent/child. She didn't grow up with a dad, now she has an older man who's taking very good care of her. She feels secure and I'm sure this translates into a feeling of love (to her), that he cares for her and loves her. And perhaps he does - but not in a romantic way. They don't have an equal relationship (as we can all easily see). He likes to ship her off and keep her busy. She's not stupid, she knows this, but thats the trade off to be with this wealthy man. Nice to have so much money at your disposal.....but I feel she lives a cold life. And I see the coldness in her. There's no real romantic love in her life. And that's why her face and her eyes sometimes look dead to me.



When I think of women empowerment, she is not someone I would think about...I think you are spot on!


----------



## Prufrock613

kemilia said:


> i kinda want one now ...


I’ve never purchased anything from QVC, but just had a look.  I thought Rinna’s stuff was going to be the $19.99 type thing- nope!  Her stuff is Gap type prices...in 4 easy installments(said in chipper a Rinna voice)!
 I wonder if you get Depends as a bonus gift?


----------



## Luv n bags

I love Teddi’s earrings.  They were fun and very flattering on her.


----------



## rockhollow

like many others, I just can't image Erika as an empowered of women. To me, she only shows distaste for women.
And we certainly don't see her doing for anything for women, prancing around half naked and singing her trashy songs at gay clubs.....

I did laugh at the whole conference she attended - her handler ( I'm not sure what exactly his title is) listing all these so called 'stars' that were also attending, and then them playing one of Erika's songs when she arrived. Then we never actually saw the so called crowd of people attending. We just heard canned clapping, and the camera was very careful to never show how few people were really there.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Erika isn’t a good role model for women...young or old but I did like the advice she gave.  She said that you have to be your own and best advocate because no one else is going to do it for you.  She is right about that. She also said that when you meet someone absorb and learn everything useful that person has to offer.  Creepy message but in many ways true for success.  I don’t like Erika but I don’t hate her nearly as much as Dorit.  Like Erika, she also married rich but instead she is a petty, annoying, gossip. She embodies all the horrible stereotypes of a miserable housewife.


----------



## tweegy

imgg said:


> I love LVP!


LVP is my spirit human... The woman can't do wrong in my book.


----------



## Rouge H

I love LVP and what she does for the doggies❤️ and animals


----------



## WishList986

theamericanchinadoll said:


> *Erika isn’t a good role model for women...young or old *but I did like the advice she gave.  She said that you have to be your own and best advocate because no one else is going to do it for you.  She is right about that. She also said that when you meet someone absorb and learn everything useful that person has to offer.  Creepy message but in many ways true for success.  I don’t like Erika but I don’t hate her nearly as much as Dorit.  Like Erika, she also married rich but instead she is a petty, annoying, gossip. She embodies all the horrible stereotypes of a miserable housewife.


May I ask why you think that?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

WishList986 said:


> May I ask why you think that?



Which part? What I said about Erika or Dorit?


----------



## DD101

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Is there a housewife everyone finds tolerable? Clearly it isn’t Dorit and Teddi.  Is it LVP?



I know a lot of people don't like Kyle....but I find her tolerable. But just knowing she is good friends with Kris Jenner and Faye Resnick give me pause for concern in thinking she's that type of person too. if she is, she hides it pretty well.

Teddi does not bother me. LVP......she's a odd bird. I love her subtle shade and snark, she had mastered that. But there is something very uptight about her that I don't care for. I think Erika called her a sniper from the side......yeah, that phrase nails it for me.

Erika....I don't dislike her. Part of me feels bad for her. She's very closed off and very shut down......in part to many things I am sure. Money will not make you happy, and I think Erika knows this better than anyone.


----------



## WishList986

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Which part? What I said about Erika or Dorit?


What you said about Erika


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

WishList986 said:


> What you said about Erika



I’ve made my comment about her ostentatious clothing and sure she is a hustler but at what? Erika is a social climber and typically old money hates people like this.  She married someone exceedingly old with a large bank account to support her music fantasy.  Erika Jayne’s whole career is propped up by her husband’s money. She admitted this in one of the last two episodes and is even in the title of her hit song Expensive.  She admitted that every show she puts on takes considerable amount of her husband’s money.  Her main talent is more of a drag show.  IMO she can’t sing at all and is more of a performer type. I think LVP is a much better role model for young women.  

LVP is by no means my favorite housewife bc she is a bit too calculating and manipulative for me. She does work very hard for what she has and I adore her furry animal clan.


----------



## TC1

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I’ve made my comment about her ostentatious clothing and sure she is a hustler but at what? Erika is a social climber and typically old money hates people like this.  She married someone exceedingly old with a large bank account to support her music fantasy.  Erika Jayne’s whole career is propped up by her husband’s money. She admitted this in one of the last two episodes and is even in the title of her hit song Expensive.  *She admitted that every show she puts on takes considerable amount of her husband’s money.*  Her main talent is more of a drag show.  IMO she can’t sing at all and is more of a performer type. I think LVP is a much better role model for young women.
> 
> LVP is by no means my favorite housewife bc she is a bit too calculating and manipulative for me. She does work very hard for what she has and I adore her furry animal clan.


She said it was very expensive and that "this sh*t costs money". I don't ever recall her saying it was Tom's money. She has money now. I know she didn't used to..but I don't ever remember her saying that.


----------



## baghagg

I think LVP "married up and old" as well.


----------



## bisousx

TC1 said:


> She said it was very expensive and that "this sh*t costs money". I don't ever recall her saying it was Tom's money. She has money now. I know she didn't used to..but I don't ever remember her saying that.



Erika’s said it multiple times on the show. She’s honest about coming up thanks to marrying an older, wealthy man. 

LVP did the same thing but she portrays herself as a hard working businesswoman who helped grow her husband’s businesses and took an active role in the restaurants - that’s mainly why she’s a better role model for young girls in general. I like Erika but I wouldn’t want my daughters to look up to a golddigger.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

That is sad but is anyone self-made like Bethenny Frankel?


----------



## baghagg

theamericanchinadoll said:


> That is sad but is anyone self-made like Bethenny Frankel?



(Believe it or not) Possibly Ramona Singer[emoji54][emoji50]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

theamericanchinadoll said:


> That is sad but is anyone self-made like Bethenny Frankel?


Didn't even Bethenny come from some money?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

baghagg said:


> I think LVP "married up and old" as well.


True - but I find her relationship with her husband completely different compared to the relationship Erika has with her husband. Didn't even Lisa joke about the age difference when Erika first came on the show?


----------



## baghagg

CanuckBagLover said:


> True - but I find her relationship with her husband completely different compared to the relationship Erika has with her husband. Didn't even Lisa joke about the age difference when Erika first came on the show?


Yes,  I agree,  different indeed..  Lisa and Ken appear to be more like equals.


----------



## Tropigal3

CanuckBagLover said:


> Didn't even Bethenny come from some money?


Her dad was a very successful horse trainer but he left when she was a little girl and they didn't have any type of relationship.  Her mom married another trainer but it seems like Bethanny was mostly ignored by her mother.   I would consider Bethanny to be self made as she did the work hard to get where she is now.


----------



## pjhm

Tropigal3 said:


> Her dad was a very successful horse trainer but he left when she was a little girl and they didn't have any type of relationship.  Her mom married another trainer but it seems like Bethanny was mostly ignored by her mother.   I would consider Bethanny to be self made as she did the work hard to get where she is now.



Think this is true although I’m not a fan of Bethenny. Her overbearing personality annoys me, but believe she’s self made professionally speaking.


----------



## brooke lynn

So E news said Dorito is worth 50 mill so is Kyle. LVP worth 75 mill. I really thought Dorito and her husband were all show.


----------



## Tropigal3

brooke lynn said:


> So E news said Dorito is worth 50 mill so is Kyle. LVP worth 75 mill. I really thought Dorito and her husband were all show.



I figured LVP would be worth the most from this group.  I'm not too surprised about Dorit but I didn't realize Kyle & Mauricio are worth that much!   I read somewhere that Carol Radziwell (RHWONY) is the second wealthiest behind LVP among all franchises.  That surprises me because Carol is so low key about money.


----------



## cafecreme15

brooke lynn said:


> So E news said Dorito is worth 50 mill so is Kyle. LVP worth 75 mill. I really thought Dorito and her husband were all show.



I take estimates like these with a grain of salt. They are often WAY overstated. I think celebrities who have been the focus of them in the past have even come out to say they’re not even close.


----------



## baghagg

Of all the taking heads looks this one baffles me every single time [emoji102]


----------



## Rouge H

I know, my DH says what the hell??....


----------



## Gal4Dior

baghagg said:


> Of all the taking heads looks this one baffles me every single time [emoji102]
> 
> View attachment 4016130



I think she’s trying to channel Queen Bey - but is failing. [emoji23] #PrettyHotMess


----------



## imgg

Tropigal3 said:


> Her dad was a very successful horse trainer but he left when she was a little girl and they didn't have any type of relationship.  Her mom married another trainer but it seems like Bethanny was mostly ignored by her mother.   I would consider Bethanny to be self made as she did the work hard to get where she is now.


That doesn’t excuse her obnoxious behavior though.  I can not bear to watch anything with her in it.


----------



## simone72

LVSistinaMM said:


> I think she’s trying to channel Queen Bey - but is failing. [emoji23] #PrettyHotMess


Did you guys see next weeks preview? I think that hat with the veil she’s wearing takes the cake lol !!!


----------



## simone72

cafecreme15 said:


> I take estimates like these with a grain of salt. They are often WAY overstated. I think celebrities who have been the focus of them in the past have even come out to say they’re not even close.


I would take with a grain of salt but still they are extremely wealthy I really do think Dorit is not all show and that they really have a lot of money.


----------



## pjhm

Tropigal3 said:


> I figured LVP would be worth the most from this group.  I'm not too surprised about Dorit but I didn't realize Kyle & Mauricio are worth that much!   I read somewhere that Carol Radziwell (RHWONY) is the second wealthiest behind LVP among all franchises.  That surprises me because Carol is so low key about money.


Not sure the site really knows anyone’s net worth- they are guessing by what they think their holdings are, they don’t know all their liabilities without looking at a financial statement, which isn’t their business!


----------



## RueMonge

LVP's movie must have been hard to watch, but I have great respect for them putting it together.  
Must have been a rough week for her, but I was cracking up that she has all these dogs we've never seen on the show in addition the two that died. 

I could do four days anywhere with a carry on, don't need four trunks for four days. Oh wait, I don't dress like them.


----------



## Tropigal3

pjhm said:


> Not sure the site really knows anyone’s net worth- they are guessing by what they think their holdings are, they don’t know all their liabilities without looking at a financial statement, which isn’t their business!



The site that I saw stated that they did state that one must take these things with a grain of salt.  They also stated that their estimates are based on a myriad of sources.  In reality, who cares lol.  I'm just here for the fashion & trips!


----------



## simone72

So a little shade thrown on twitter by forgotten Brandi Glanville


----------



## Creativelyswank

baghagg said:


> Of all the taking heads looks this one baffles me every single time [emoji102]
> 
> View attachment 4016130


She looks like a Disney villainess.


----------



## Gal4Dior

simone72 said:


> Did you guys see next weeks preview? I think that hat with the veil she’s wearing takes the cake lol !!!



It was nuts to hear to say in the last episode that she got bored shopping out Rodeo Drive, so I guess she started spending her husband’s money to fund a music career?? Wish I had that problem!

Her hubby must be worth a lot more than the other ladies. A music career like hers likely costs thousands before any small amount of money was made. 

Once her stint on HWs are over, I don’t see her “career” in entertainment lasting that much longer.


----------



## Gal4Dior

simone72 said:


> Did you guys see next weeks preview? I think that hat with the veil she’s wearing takes the cake lol !!!



Oh and veil is way over the top. Clearly she has too much time and money on her hands!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Is Dorit's wealth based on her individuality or a product of PK's wealth? What wealth did she bring into the marriage and/or what wealth does she contribute during the marriage? In other words, was Dorit worth $10 the day b4 the wedding and worth $10 million the minute after the vows? 

IMO, this is the difference between Erica and Dorit. Erica acknowledged her money's source is her hubby. She actually stated if he was gone, she'd have nothing (obviously she'd get something).  I believe Dorit thinks PK's money is her money and would be shocked if push came to shove.


----------



## RueMonge

simone72 said:


> So a little shade thrown on twitter by forgotten Brandi Glanville



On what planet does Brandi think this makes her look anything other than a viscous person who would blame the dog's death on Lisa?


----------



## Gal4Dior

RueMonge said:


> On what planet does Brandi think this makes her look anything other than a viscous person who would blame the dog's death on Lisa?



Planet Attention Whore


----------



## MamaSleepy

Am I the only one who would love an episode devoted to watching each TRHOBH in the hands of their hairdresser and makeup artist? Tutorial style? I'm fascinated whenever we catch a glimpse of this process on a show.


----------



## simone72

RueMonge said:


> On what planet does Brandi think this makes her look anything other than a viscous person who would blame the dog's death on Lisa?


All she wants is some attention and be relevant


----------



## MamaSleepy

RueMonge said:


> On what planet does Brandi think this makes her look anything other than a viscous person who would blame the dog's death on Lisa?


Sure wish Brandi would learn how to deal with her hurt feelings in a mature manner rather than to attack. Certainly would be a better role model for her sons. And she would benefit from it as well. Sigh.


----------



## tweegy

simone72 said:


> So a little shade thrown on twitter by forgotten Brandi Glanville


***DEAD*** Did Lisa really say that?! Love it lmao!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Did you guys catch that LVP was throwing Rhinna under the bus by saying how not involved she has been? I think she was definitely trying to start something with that comment.


----------



## simone72

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Did you guys catch that LVP was throwing Rhinna under the bus by saying how not involved she has been? I think she was definitely trying to start something with that comment.


She was also starting w Kyle and the Nanny ( her granny) comment and how dare she not remember who she was poor Kyle never gets a break from LVP


----------



## CanuckBagLover

When I saw Erika's card board figure of her cartoonish Avatar - I  thought she's finally achieved her dream (she looks so cartoonish compared to what she used to like).  I wonder if she paid to be on Kim Kardansian's App.

Was anyone else underwhelmed by Dorit's swimwear line?  And what has she done really? It seems like all the work is being done by others.

I'm liking the "non-involved" Lisa R.


----------



## Mrs.Z

simone72 said:


> So a little shade thrown on twitter by forgotten Brandi Glanville



Oh my gosh I wondered the same thing, did she dye the dog.....their skin can be so sensitive how could you!?!


----------



## Gal4Dior

CanuckBagLover said:


> When I saw Erika's card board figure of her cartoonish Avatar - I  thought she's finally achieved her dream (she looks so cartoonish compared to what she used to like).  I wonder if she paid to be on Kim Kardansian's App.
> 
> Was anyone else underwhelmed by Dorit's swimwear line?  And what has she done really? It seems like all the work is being done by others.
> 
> I'm liking the "non-involved" Lisa R.



That so called swim line is hideous. It looked like bad eighties work out wear.


----------



## Mrs.Z

CanuckBagLover said:


> When I saw Erika's card board figure of her cartoonish Avatar - I  thought she's finally achieved her dream (she looks so cartoonish compared to what she used to like).  I wonder if she paid to be on Kim Kardansian's App.
> 
> Was anyone else underwhelmed by Dorit's swimwear line?  And what has she done really? It seems like all the work is being done by others.
> 
> I'm liking the "non-involved" Lisa R.



Ha my husband was literally horrified by Dorit’s swimwear


----------



## simone72

More shade this time from Leah McSweeney mob wife ( didn’t know of her had to look her up ) she claims in her podcast that Erika had a book signing in a tiny store in a shady area outside of New York and felt dissed by her. She said she only went there with her 10 yr old daughter who was a fan and went on pretty much insulting Erika because she got no attention from her at the book signing and felt slighted. I don’t know about this one does Erika seem to be an ice queen with her fans too what’s everyone’s thoughts ?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Mrs.Z said:


> Oh my gosh I wondered the same thing, did she dye the dog.....their skin can be so sensitive how could you!?!



You use food coloring and it does not hurt them at all. I did that with my goldendoodle. We turned my white doodle pink and it took about one drop of pink food coloring.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle finds a style and runs it into the damn ground!  First it was all things batwings, now she's all about the cold shoulder...

And I had a drinking game everytime I heard "Lois"


----------



## sydgirl

Love her or hate her, but what LVP and Ken are doing to stop the disgusting dog meat festivals, and ive seen it also happens in South Korea and Vietnam, they get my respect and support for!! I really hope them bringing such awareness to it stops these barbaric filthy people! It really makes my blood boil!! 

On another note, does Erikas glam squad fly economy or they fly with her?


----------



## Mrs.Z

theamericanchinadoll said:


> You use food coloring and it does not hurt them at all. I did that with my goldendoodle. We turned my white doodle pink and it took about one drop of pink food coloring.



Sorry but commercial food coloring has toxins in it and many humans are allergic to food coloring so I cannot imagine it’s healthy for dogs.


----------



## brooke lynn

Mrs.Z said:


> Sorry but commercial food coloring has toxins in it and many humans are allergic to food coloring so I cannot imagine it’s healthy for dogs.



I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## pjhm

simone72 said:


> All she wants is some attention and be relevant


Yes, that’s true, but as a former dog breeder and owner, dying the color of a dog’s fur is the last thing I’d do, it just wouldn’t happen. I’d also never place clothes on my dogs, but that’s just me. Think about it, it’s not comfortable nor normal for dogs to need clothes. Yes Giggy may have a need to keep his skin covered for the elements, but LVP and Ken put too much on him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

theamericanchinadoll said:


> You use food coloring and it does not hurt them at all. I did that with my goldendoodle. We turned my white doodle pink and it took about one drop of pink food coloring.


just out of curiosity, why turn a dog pink or any color for that matter?

I'm not an animal lover, but I've always been curious why people do that to pets.  And painting their nails, too


----------



## pjhm

Mrs.Z said:


> Sorry but commercial food coloring has toxins in it and many humans are allergic to food coloring so I cannot imagine it’s healthy for dogs.[/QUOTe
> The questIon should always be “Is this done for the dog’s sake, or the owner’s?


----------



## tweegy

I teared up with the bit on the movie and I didn’t even see it... I just can’t see animals be mistreated I didn’t know they also kidnap people’s dogs.. this world is so disappointing at times


----------



## Tropigal3

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Did you guys catch that LVP was throwing Rhinna under the bus by saying how not involved she has been? I think she was definitely trying to start something with that comment.



I thought LVP was just verbalizing what she has noticed about Rinna, which is very true.  She didn't say anything derogatory.  And perhaps Rinna's daughter(s) may have said something to her about it.  Embarrassing, etc., after all they are becoming adults.  I quite like this Rinna and she can still be funny as well.  Just a thought.


----------



## pjhm

simone72 said:


> She was also starting w Kyle and the Nanny ( her granny) comment and how dare she not remember who she was poor Kyle never gets a break from LVP


Lisa overdid it, but Kyle clearly only focuses on herself, her projects and her family. Her idea of a true friend is someone with whom you share laughs.At least crazy Erika listens to other's stories, I'll give Erika credit for that.


----------



## Abba13

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Did you guys catch that LVP was throwing Rhinna under the bus by saying how not involved she has been? I think she was definitely trying to start something with that comment.


Lisa V made a simple true statement.


----------



## Abba13

simone72 said:


> So a little shade thrown on twitter by forgotten Brandi Glanville



What a disgusting thing to say....not surprised but still gasped a bit.  So glad to see her gone from the show.


----------



## Abba13

imgg said:


> That doesn’t excuse her obnoxious behavior though.  I can not bear to watch anything with her in it.


I hear ya!  I lost all respect for her ages ago.  I rooted for that sweet gal, I thought a sweet gal, up until her visit to Pennsylvania when she dictated to her in-laws when they would spend holidays....such nice people.  Bethenny had me feeling soooo sorry for her for the longest time....she so wanted a family.  But.  Turns out she is just like her mother.    To me, Bethenny wanted a family to fit into her world, not fit into her husband's.  No, I don't know the full story but I sure as heck don't believe the villain she has made her X out to be.   I don't believe a word she says anymore.  Would never have anything 'Skinny' in my home.  I had a mother just like her.  I believed her when she said wicked things about my dad and his family.  Turned out it was Spin City.  And yes, my mother did the whole pity party routine...had a horrible childhood.....she created the same for her children and used her childhood as an excuse.  Bethenny is made in the same mold.  A hypocrite to the core.


----------



## Tropigal3

pjhm said:


> Yes, that’s true, but as a former dog breeder and owner, dying the color of a dog’s fur is the last thing I’d do, it just wouldn’t happen. I’d also never place clothes on my dogs, but that’s just me. Think about it, it’s not comfortable nor normal for dogs to need clothes. Yes Giggy may have a need to keep his skin covered for the elements, but LVP and Ken put too much on him.



Well pet food has dye in it just as human food does.  Not that I have actual facts about dyes and food coloring.  But I would think that being such a huge dog lover and activist, LVP would have a good veterinarian who would be knowledgable about these these things.

In any case, it was quite mean spirited for whats-her-face to mention that.


----------



## Tropigal3

simone72 said:


> More shade this time from Leah McSweeney mob wife ( didn’t know of her had to look her up ) she claims in her podcast that Erika had a book signing in a tiny store in a shady area outside of New York and felt dissed by her. She said she only went there with her 10 yr old daughter who was a fan and went on pretty much insulting Erika because she got no attention from her at the book signing and felt slighted. I don’t know about this one does Erika seem to be an ice queen with her fans too what’s everyone’s thoughts ?



Or maybe McSweeney feels that she should get attention because she's a "celebrity" and Erika didn't fawn over her?  I know Erika's an ice queen but why would she be anything but cordial to her fans?  Something doesn't ring true to this imo.


----------



## pjhm

Tropigal3 said:


> Well pet food has dye in it just as human food does.  Not that I have actual facts about dyes and food coloring.  But I would think that being such a huge dog lover and activist, LVP would have a good veterinarian who would be knowledgable about these these things.
> 
> In any case, it was quite mean spirited for whats-her-face to mention that.



Yes it was - no argument there. I’m just saying what kind of dog owner takes their pet in to have its fur dyed? Does it help the pet?.....it’s for the vanity of the owner


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

There are toxins in a bunch of things we eat but it doesn’t stop people from eating it.  People paint their kid’s nail all the time bc it is fun.  Why does it matter? It’s a bit silly to judge the use of food coloring for a dogs hair bc there is way worse in commercial grade pet food.


----------



## simone72

Tropigal3 said:


> Or maybe McSweeney feels that she should get attention because she's a "celebrity" and Erika didn't fawn over her?  I know Erika's an ice queen but why would she be anything but cordial to her fans?  Something doesn't ring true to this imo.


I listened to the podcast and felt this Lea woman was making a huge deal out of nothing I agree w you !


----------



## DC-Cutie

theamericanchinadoll said:


> There are toxins in a bunch of things we eat but it doesn’t stop people from eating it.  People paint their kid’s nail all the time bc it is fun.  Why does it matter? It’s a bit silly to judge the use of food coloring for a dogs hair bc there is way worse in commercial grade pet food.


But why paint the dogs anyways. 

I think the first dog I saw punk was one of Paris Hilton’s. I scratched my head thinking he was cute with this natural fur color.


----------



## Mrs.Z

theamericanchinadoll said:


> There are toxins in a bunch of things we eat but it doesn’t stop people from eating it.  People paint their kid’s nail all the time bc it is fun.  Why does it matter? It’s a bit silly to judge the use of food coloring for a dogs hair bc there is way worse in commercial grade pet food.



Agree to disagree, not judging LVP as I have no idea how she turned the dog pink. It’s not silly to understand that using food dye on sensitive dog skin could be detrimental to a dog, ask any vet. Also, I would never feed my dog commercial grade dog food, it’s generally poor quality.


----------



## sgj99

Tropigal3 said:


> Or maybe McSweeney feels that she should get attention because she's a "celebrity" and Erika didn't fawn over her?  I know Erika's an ice queen but why would she be anything but cordial to her fans?  Something doesn't ring true to this imo.



or Erika didn't fall all over herself to give McSweeney and her daughter _extra_ attention.  I'm not a big fan of Erika, I think she is crass and the only reason she has anything is because of her marriage (not hard work) but I can easily see Erika giving everyone there the same amount of attention and the "mob wife" thought she warranted more than the average fan.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Kyle’s new teeth


----------



## GirlieShoppe

She looks great! Her whole face looks refreshed.


----------



## RueMonge

Ooooh, Kyle went to "the dentist"!


----------



## rockhollow

LisaR has been almost non-existent this season, so I wasn't surprised to see LVP remark on it.  It's like she has no common storyline with any of the ladies.
Quite a change from pervious seasons.

And agree with others - don't think much of Dorit's swimming suit line - the suits were saw looking pretty ordinary, and didn't fit the models very well.
I was not surprised to see that there was a partner in the line, I bet he does most the actual work.
Although if you believe Dorit, she's been working herself to the bone - ha!
Why does she have to stay up all night drawing straps on bathing suits?
Dorit thinks she much too important.


----------



## DC-Cutie

RueMonge said:


> Ooooh, Kyle went to "the dentist"!


her lips are already thin, so I'm not sure why she keeps going back to the 'dentist'


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> But why paint the dogs anyways.
> 
> I think the first dog I saw punk was one of Paris Hilton’s. I scratched my head thinking he was cute with this natural fur color.



Yes I agree.  I always wonder why the heck people want to color their pets.  But I also wonder why the heck some people want to put full makeup on their little daughters and have them act sexy.   

If coloring contributed to the death of Pink Dog, that's unfortunate and sad.  But for Brandi to comment on it when she knows LVP dislikes her . . .


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Kyle looks amazing in new veneers.  Makes me think they are worth the small fortune for perfect teeth. Good for her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

eh...


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> eh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017793





she got "the britney" I see........


----------



## pursegrl12

wow!!!! she looks NOTHING like herself!!!! Her hair looks great though!!!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Mrs.Z said:


> Oh my gosh I wondered the same thing, did she dye the dog.....their skin can be so sensitive how could you!?!


The way LVP's animals are pampered and cared for, I'm sure any dye used was safe and non-toxic. Brandi knows this as well.


----------



## MamaSleepy

tweegy said:


> I teared up with the bit on the movie and I didn’t even see it... I just can’t see animals be mistreated I didn’t know they also kidnap people’s dogs.. this world is so disappointing at times


Amen


----------



## MamaSleepy

pjhm said:


> Lisa overdid it, but Kyle clearly only focuses on herself, her projects and her family. Her idea of a true friend is someone with whom you share laughs.At least crazy Erika listens to other's stories, I'll give Erika credit for that.


Keep in mind all the projects Kyle is juggling - it's a wonder she's on the show at all. I'd truly hate to lose her. 
I'm too lazy to check for hard facts (lol) but it sounds like she is producing 2 TV shows, stars in RHOBH (tapes for several months, right?), she has several retail stores, 1 grade school child at home yet, is involved with charity work, has been overseeing remodeling, and I believe she regularly, if not daily, works out, she gets beauty treatments, etc to look good and keep youthful for all the above. 

And no, I'm not her publicist or captain of her fan club. I just happened to notice these activities being mentioned over time on RHOBH and Andy Cohen's Watch What Happens Live.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Abba13 said:


> Lisa V made a simple true statement.


Perhaps I'm dense or naive but I didn’t take LVP's statement as shade either. More complimentary actually. Like a sigh of relief.


----------



## MamaSleepy

RueMonge said:


> Ooooh, Kyle went to "the dentist"!


RueMonge- I think the comments referred to the dentist's location rather than the simple act of visiting a dentist.


----------



## baghagg

Looks like Kyle revamped her nose as well
as her hair and teeth


----------



## haute okole

Abba13 said:


> Lisa V made a simple true statement.


This is LVP’s code to Andy that Lisa Rinna is not contributing to the show and needs to go.


----------



## RueMonge

MamaSleepy said:


> RueMonge- I think the comments referred to the dentist's location rather than the simple act of visiting a dentist.



I was referring to how the Kardashians go to the "dentist" when they get plastic surgery.


----------



## zooba

Did she cut her hair?  I agree that she looks great.


----------



## MamaSleepy

RueMonge said:


> I was referring to how the Kardashians go to the "dentist" when they get plastic surgery.


Oh geez, that went right over my head! Sorry.


----------



## coconutsboston

pursegrl12 said:


> wow!!!! she looks NOTHING like herself!!!! Her hair looks great though!!!



She looks a lot more like Kathy now, to me.


----------



## Allisonfaye

coconutsboston said:


> She looks a lot more like Kathy now, to me.





theamericanchinadoll said:


> Her main talent is more of a drag show.  IMO she can’t sing at all and is more of a performer type. I think LVP is a much better role model for young women.
> 
> LVP is by no means my favorite housewife bc she is a bit too calculating and manipulative for me. She does work very hard for what she has and I adore her furry animal clan.



Odd that she does a drag queen show since she is a woman, right? 



Tropigal3 said:


> I figured LVP would be worth the most from this group.  I'm not too surprised about Dorit but I didn't realize Kyle & Mauricio are worth that much!   I read somewhere that Carol Radziwell (RHWONY) is the second wealthiest behind LVP among all franchises.  That surprises me because Carol is so low key about money.



Mauricio has a HUGE $$ amount of listings which is how he makes his money. His agency gets paid even if the another agency sells the house. That's where the big $$ is in real estate. The listings. It's easy to tell that Kyle has started spending way more $$. Although in California, state taxes are really high on high incomes so they are paying around 55%-60% of that they make in income taxes. 



Tropigal3 said:


> The site that I saw stated that they did state that one must take these things with a grain of salt.  They also stated that their estimates are based on a myriad of sources.  In reality, who cares lol.  I'm just here for the fashion & trips!



I never thought Dorit had much $$. You don't see him doing much to make that much $$. It's funny how you see these people spending like a drunken sailor and you find out they aren't worth much later.  I think Kim spent a lot on her clothes and bags given her net worth. A story came out today saying she owes over $100k in tax liens. 




MamaSleepy said:


> Is Dorit's wealth based on her individuality or a product of PK's wealth? What wealth did she bring into the marriage and/or what wealth does she contribute during the marriage? In other words, was Dorit worth $10 the day b4 the wedding and worth $10 million the minute after the vows?
> 
> IMO, this is the difference between Erica and Dorit. Erica acknowledged her money's source is her hubby. She actually stated if he was gone, she'd have nothing (obviously she'd get something).  I believe Dorit thinks PK's money is her money and would be shocked if push came to shove.



California is a community property state. So no, if she got married, she isn't immediately worth what he is worth. You get half of assets acquired during the marriage, not before. Now if you don't separate it out, then it is harder. My friend inherited probably something like $10m and I told her to make sure she kept her assets separate. (I am sure her husband wasn't too happy about that). So Kyle is worth a lot because Maurico is making the $$ after they got married. 



MamaSleepy said:


> Keep in mind all the projects Kyle is juggling - it's a wonder she's on the show at all. I'd truly hate to lose her.
> I'm too lazy to check for hard facts (lol) but it sounds like she is producing 2 TV shows, stars in RHOBH (tapes for several months, right?), she has several retail stores, 1 grade school child at home yet, is involved with charity work, has been overseeing remodeling, and I believe she regularly, if not daily, works out, she gets beauty treatments, etc to look good and keep youthful for all the above.
> 
> And no, I'm not her publicist or captain of her fan club. I just happened to notice these activities being mentioned over time on RHOBH and Andy Cohen's Watch What Happens Live.



Does she have more than 1 store? I thought she only had NYC and that closed?



MamaSleepy said:


> RueMonge- I think the comments referred to the dentist's location rather than the simple act of visiting a dentist.



That is some famous NYC dentist. She is posting it all over Instagram. She must get the veneers discounted or free for advertising. Half of her Instagram is advertising something. I was watching to see if she posted spring break pictures since the last time she went on vacation, she got robbed. Didn't see anything but wasn't on it daily. 

I was in the town where her vacation home is. We drove by the entrance. You can't get in because it's gated but the subdivision is gorgeous. I wasn't stalking her. lol. 

Also, I was having a blow out at a blow out bar and they said they had done her hair there and she was all like Don't you know who I am? ish.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Here is a link to the story on Kim's tax issues (Just wonder if Kyle will pick up the tab or will Kathy?)
http://www.realitytea.com/2018/04/02/kim-richards-owes-118758-01-back-taxes/


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Here is a link to the story on Kim's tax issues (Just wonder if Kyle will pick up the tab or will Kathy?)
> http://www.realitytea.com/2018/04/02/kim-richards-owes-118758-01-back-taxes/


Well, Kim should try getting a job! other then RH has she done anything in 40 years? Escape from Witch Mountain was in 1975 for crying out loud! LOL


----------



## MamaSleepy

.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Allisonfaye said:


> Odd that she does a drag queen show since she is a woman, right?
> 
> Mauricio has a HUGE $$ amount of listings which is how he makes his money. His agency gets paid even if the another agency sells the house. That's where the big $$ is in real estate. The listings. It's easy to tell that Kyle has started spending way more $$. Although in California, state taxes are really high on high incomes so they are paying around 55%-60% of that they make in income taxes.
> 
> I never thought Dorit had much $$. You don't see him doing much to make that much $$. It's funny how you see these people spending like a drunken sailor and you find out they aren't worth much later.  I think Kim spent a lot on her clothes and bags given her net worth. A story came out today saying she owes over $100k in tax liens.
> 
> California is a community property state. So no, if she got married, she isn't immediately worth what he is worth. You get half of assets acquired during the marriage, not before. Now if you don't separate it out, then it is harder. My friend inherited probably something like $10m and I told her to make sure she kept her assets separate. (I am sure her husband wasn't too happy about that). So Kyle is worth a lot because Maurico is making the $$ after they got married.
> 
> Does she have more than 1 store? I thought she only had NYC and that closed?
> 
> That is some famous NYC dentist. She is posting it all over Instagram. She must get the veneers discounted or free for advertising. Half of her Instagram is advertising something. I was watching to see if she posted spring break pictures since the last time she went on vacation, she got robbed. Didn't see anything but wasn't on it daily.
> 
> I was in the town where her vacation home is. We drove by the entrance. You can't get in because it's gated but the subdivision is gorgeous. I wasn't stalking her. lol.
> 
> Also, I was having a blow out at a blow out bar and they said they had done her hair there and she was all like Don't you know who I am? ish.



i was sure Kyle opened her 1st store in BH during the show a few yrs ago. But, figured I'd better google it 2b sure. I was surprised how many she has now! 2 stores- Beverly Hills & Boca Raton, plus 3 locations inside The Shoebox-all in NY.

Oh, I really hate to hear that irl Kyle is snobbish-she isn't on the show. I totally agree with you abt the dentist and abt the  noticeable uptick in her spending!  I think she puts a lot of energy into the art of the deal, whenever possible. (Wonder if she learned that from her mother?) A few seasons ago, I noticed she was making a point of promenintly displaying whatever bag she carried. One time really stands out in my mind. While talking to Maurico, she sat her bag on her kitchen counter, glanced down, reached over and repositioned it to better face the camera! Quite sure it was a Gucci bag and I believe all her bags that season were Gucci. Now I think they're Gucci and Chanel.

It's my guess Kim Richards and Brandi spent money they didn’t have, trying to fit in with the RHOBH cast. Tough spot to be in. They both desperately needed the income the show provided but really couldn't afford to live the lifestyle the show required.

I'm suspicious of PK and Dorit. Something doesn't smell right. Wouldn't be at all surprised if they file for bankruptcy. Again. PK did so in 2012. This season, PK has spent a fortune on Dorit. ?Trying to compete with Erika?


----------



## Jayne1

GirlieShoppe said:


> She looks great! Her whole face looks refreshed.


Yes, but why.

She supposedly only got veneers (that are too white and even, IMO) but Hollywood loves the fake look.

Anyway, the rest of her face looks different too.  Do we think she did something else?


----------



## MamaSleepy

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but why.
> 
> She supposedly only got veneers (that are too white and even, IMO) but Hollywood loves the fake look.
> 
> Anyway, the rest of her face looks different too.  Do we think she did something else?


I was thinking she looked different as well but wasn't sure if it was the photo angle, makeup....


----------



## WillstarveforLV

TC1 said:


> Well, Kim should try getting a job! other then RH has she done anything in 40 years? Escape from Witch Mountain was in 1975 for crying out loud! LOL


Well I wonder what all these unpaid taxes are  for if she has not worked or is not producing any other income? Investments maybe? It states she owes $118k in back taxes, so is that just from the 2017 tax fiscal year, if so, that is a lot of taxes for someone who is unemployed? I am not American so not familiar how tax liens work in California.


----------



## bisousx

WillstarveforLV said:


> Well I wonder what all these unpaid taxes are  for if she has not worked or is not producing any other income? Investments maybe? It states she owes $118k in back taxes, so is that just from the 2017 tax fiscal year, if so, that is a lot of taxes for someone who is unemployed? I am not American so not familiar how tax liens work in California.



The tax liens are from the years that Kim was on RHOBH. And it's California - if CA franchise tax board smells a whiff of income, they'll hit hard on what they want you to pay... even years later.


----------



## Allisonfaye

MamaSleepy said:


> It's my guess Kim Richards and Brandi spent money they didn’t have, trying to fit in with the RHOBH cast. Tough spot to be in. They both desperately needed the income the show provided but really couldn't afford to live the lifestyle the show required.
> 
> I'm suspicious of PK and Dorit. Something doesn't smell right. Wouldn't be at all surprised if they file for bankruptcy. Again. PK did so in 2012. This season, PK has spent a fortune on Dorit. ?Trying to compete with Erika?



Yeah, I always felt Kim and Brandi spent more than they could afford but I didn't really see it with Brandi as much. I don't remember her wearing a bunch of designer stuff. Kim, on the other hand, had Chanel bags and designer clothes. 

I agree about Dorit. It would surprise me at all if they went bk. They are moving. It will be interesting to see if they downsize.


----------



## cafecreme15

Allisonfaye said:


> Yeah, I always felt Kim and Brandi spent more than they could afford but I didn't really see it with Brandi as much. I don't remember her wearing a bunch of designer stuff. Kim, on the other hand, had Chanel bags and designer clothes.
> 
> I agree about Dorit. It would surprise me at all if they went bk. They are moving. It will be interesting to see if they downsize.



My instincts just tell me there is a good deal of phoniness surrounding Dorit!


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> Yeah, I always felt Kim and Brandi spent more than they could afford but I didn't really see it with Brandi as much. I don't remember her wearing a bunch of designer stuff. Kim, on the other hand, had Chanel bags and designer clothes.
> 
> I agree about Dorit. It would surprise me at all if they went bk. They are moving. It will be interesting to see if they downsize.


Wasn't Brandi renting a house and received a large check and spent the whole thing on a Range Rover?  She doesn't strike me as someone who is good at managing money, or anything for that matter.

Kim R I believe was married to a wealthy husband and at one time had money?  I could be wrong though.


----------



## Allisonfaye

imgg said:


> Wasn't Brandi renting a house and received a large check and spent the whole thing on a Range Rover?  She doesn't strike me as someone who is good at managing money, or anything for that matter.
> 
> Kim R I believe was married to a wealthy husband and at one time had money?  I could be wrong though.





WillstarveforLV said:


> Well I wonder what all these unpaid taxes are  for if she has not worked or is not producing any other income? Investments maybe? It states she owes $118k in back taxes, so is that just from the 2017 tax fiscal year, if so, that is a lot of taxes for someone who is unemployed? I am not American so not familiar how tax liens work in California.



I doubt Brandi bought that car. I am betting it was leased. I have heard that about Kim but never really seen any confirmation. She might have a small income but given that SHE rents and owes tax liens, I am guessing she isn't putting a big + in her net worth column.


----------



## sgj99

Brandi spent her large book advance on the Range Rover and bragged about it on the show which at the time I thought was stupid since she could have put that into a house.  All her homes are always leased/rented.

Kim married well twice, the second husband is a heir to an oil fortune (can't remember the last name).  She did well in both divorces but she spends like crazy so she's pretty broke.  also, all her kids are over 18 so she doesn't get any child support any more either.

I too am disappointed the Kyle is one of the "don't you know who I am" crowd.


----------



## Allisonfaye

sgj99 said:


> I too am disappointed the Kyle is one of the "don't you know who I am" crowd.



Well, take it with a grain of salt since it is from me to my hairdresser to the hairdresser who actually did her hair. lol


----------



## imgg

sgj99 said:


> Brandi spent her large book advance on the Range Rover and bragged about it on the show which at the time I thought was stupid since she could have put that into a house.  All her homes are always leased/rented.
> 
> Kim married well twice, the second husband is a heir to an oil fortune (can't remember the last name).  She did well in both divorces but she spends like crazy so she's pretty broke.  also, all her kids are over 18 so she doesn't get any child support any more either.
> 
> I too am disappointed the Kyle is one of the "don't you know who I am" crowd.


Brandi seems like the type to wait for the next rich man to come along, so never worries about making money or investing wisely on her own.


----------



## Tropigal3

Allisonfaye said:


> Also, I was having a blow out at a blow out bar and they said they had done her hair there and she was all like Don't you know who I am? ish.





Allisonfaye said:


> Well, take it with a grain of salt since it is from me to my hairdresser to the hairdresser who actually did her hair. lol



Yes, that's what I was thinking.  Sometimes people take things the wrong way and make an inaccurate judgement of a person.  It could well have be Kyle kidding around like she does sometimes.


----------



## lucywife

sgj99 said:


> Kim married well twice, the second husband is a heir to an oil fortune (can't remember the last name).


 Davis


----------



## baghagg

Kim's  first husband who died while she was filming during her (second?) season was Monty Brinson,  alleged heir to a supermarket franchise and former actor-turned-poker-player.    He is father of her first child and when she relapsed during filming  it was (allegedly) on his meds (when they were at Eileen's house).


----------



## simone72

imgg said:


> Brandi seems like the type to wait for the next rich man to come along, so never worries about making money or investing wisely on her own.


Davis was the last name of the second husband from the oil fortune anyone recall Brandon Davis? He was always hanging around w Paris Hilton.


----------



## simone72

Last night was kind of boring ! Dorit has definitely spend tons of $$ on clothes this session everything seems to have just come off the runway ! Kyle I just can’t with her fashions. Teddi please hire a professional hair and makeup team / wardrobe.
LVP seems to not forget when someone does her wrong I think she’s getting back at Kyle from the Hong Kong trip when Kyle said she wouldn’t lie for her and Erika was too busy trying to eat without getting that fork caught in that hat net


----------



## sgj99

baghagg said:


> Kim's  first husband who died while she was filming during her (second?) season was Monty Brinson,  alleged heir to a supermarket franchise and former actor-turned-poker-player.    He is father of her first child and when she relapsed during filming  it was (allegedly) on his meds (when they were at Eileen's house).



and the second husband was the Davis Oil Heir.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle with that turtle neck, cold shoulder thingy


----------



## sgj99

did Kyle really get something to take for her allergies from that house on the horse trail?  where she knew no one and had no idea what they'd given her???


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> did Kyle really get something to take for her allergies from that house on the horse trail?  where she knew no one and had no idea what they'd given her???


I'm finding all these shows to be SO contrived lately,  more so than usual...


----------



## GoGlam

The hypocrisy of not eating a veal tartare when you wear leather and eat things like caviar and eggs is just too much for me. If you don’t want to eat it, fine.. but don’t say you “don’t eat babies” as your excuse.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Their Berlin outfits are out of control! They all look ridiculous esp. at the dinner party at Erica's presidential suite - it looked like a Halloween party. Erica's whole ensembles are just too ridiculous - I cringed at the next scenes with that blonde wig and red latex outfit she is wearing. Rinna looked like the Joker with that silver sequin pantsuit and those fuschia massive lips and Vanderpump looked like a saloon madam with that hair updo and ugh..Dorit's bangs  Also: Kyle's velvet trench coat


----------



## rockhollow

I also found the Berlin outfits over the top.
The black leather and army type boots when they went for the walk through the city was cringe- worthy.

And pretty well everything that Erika wore was too much - I know the ladies love to flaunt their wealth, but Erika travelling for a week with 4 large trunks and a 3 team glam squad is beyond excessive - she ends up looking foolish.

I was disappointed again with LVP and her behaviour towards Kyle - why she can't support her more, when Kyle is practically crying for it at that dinner. As much as I love LVP, she can never just do something without a seemingly agenda. I'm sure she was still mad about Kyle forgetting her grandma's name, and not supporting Kyle at the dinner was a result of it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

am I the only one that didn't really grasp Kyle's reason for converting?  Not that she owes anyone a reason, but the reason didn't make any sense


----------



## RueMonge

DC-Cutie said:


> am I the only one that didn't really grasp Kyle's reason for converting?  Not that she owes anyone a reason, but the reason didn't make any sense



I think she just did it for Mauricio, to honor his heritage.

Am I the only one who loved Kyle's rust coat? With her hair pulled back, she looked great.


----------



## simone72

Totally agree about the over the top outfits lmao I’m still laughing I agree Lisa Rinna w the joker pantsuit !! Erika reminds me of a marionette or tin soldier there’s no way in hell she would walk around Beverly Hills like that if she was just Mrs Girardi. No manners come to mind in that shopping spree everyone seems so entitled so out of touch w reality especially Dorit !


----------



## simone72

DC-Cutie said:


> am I the only one that didn't really grasp Kyle's reason for converting?  Not that she owes anyone a reason, but the reason didn't make any sense


No sense whatsoever!! Wait! I just watched again and I understand what she meant by her converting,her kids would be Jewish as kids take after mothers religion right ? If she didn’t then kids technically wouldn’t be Jewish


----------



## cafecreme15

simone72 said:


> No sense whatsoever!! Wait! I just watched again and I understand what she meant by her converting,her kids would be Jewish as kids take after mothers religion right ? If she didn’t then kids technically wouldn’t be Jewish



Yes, this is correct! In Judaism religion is passed down in a matrilineal way.


----------



## Ceeyahd

simone72 said:


> No sense whatsoever!! Wait! I just watched again and I understand what she meant by her converting,her kids would be Jewish as kids take after mothers religion right ? If she didn’t then kids technically wouldn’t be Jewish



Could be their reasoning, but, from the understanding I have, from a friend who's Jewish - but born to a mother who wasn't born Jewish (adopted), my friend would never be considered truly Jewish because his mother wasn't born from a Jewish mother. He said converting wasn't enough. He learned that from his grandmother on his father's side, so maybe she was being shady, I just don't know. Also there's a site for couples who need donor eggs, due to infertility, that are just from Jewish women. That makes me think there's some truth to it. Religion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think the last time these ladies went on a trip where they didn't dress like complete fools was Italy and the Netherlands.
It's like with Erika around, they all have started to try to 'one up' each other, because they know shes going to dress like she's on stage.  The only time Erika looks comfortable is when she's traveling (in sweats) or just at home.  Other than that I'm like 'girl!  Sis!  why??'  Her friend/employee/lapdog Mikey gasses up her over the top outfits


----------



## WillstarveforLV

DC-Cutie said:


> I think the last time these ladies went on a trip where they didn't dress like complete fools was Italy and the Netherlands.
> *It's like with Erika around, they all have started to try to 'one up' each other, because they know shes going to dress like she's on stage.  *The only time Erika looks comfortable is when she's traveling (in sweats) or just at home.  Other than that I'm like 'girl!  Sis!  why??'  Her friend/employee/lapdog Mikey gasses up her over the top outfits


I think you are on to something here! Could explain all the Halloween costumes they have been wearing lately and Ms. Dorit is a runner-up  contributor with her awful wigs and the shirt dresses with thigh-high boots and belt bags.....those 2 bring out the worse fashion sense in all of them! Surely, this is not how the well-heeled women of Beverly Hills dress?


----------



## StylishMD

WillstarveforLV said:


> I think you are on to something here! Could explain all the Halloween costumes they have been wearing lately and Ms. Dorit is a runner-up  contributor with her awful wigs and the shirt dresses with thigh-high boots and belt bags.....those 2 bring out the worse fashion sense in all of them! Surely, this is not how the well-heeled women of Beverly Hills dress?


They all look like fashion VICTIMS to,me rather than Fashionistas ‍♀️


----------



## StylishMD

RueMonge said:


> I think she just did it for Mauricio, to honor his heritage.
> 
> Am I the only one who loved Kyle's rust coat? With her hair pulled back, she looked great.


Agreed. Any idea the brand of her sunglasses in that scene?


----------



## cafecreme15

Ceeyahd said:


> Could be their reasoning, but, from the understanding I have, from a friend who's Jewish - but born to a mother who wasn't born Jewish (adopted), my friend would never be considered truly Jewish because his mother wasn't born from a Jewish mother. He said converting wasn't enough. He learned that from his grandmother on his father's side, so maybe she was being shady, I just don't know. Also there's a site for couples who need donor eggs, due to infertility, that are just from Jewish women. That makes me think there's some truth to it. Religion.


Not to get into a discussion about religion here, but whether or not the conversion "counts" for the purpose of having Jewish children differs depending on how religious the people involved! If someone is reform, then the conversion would count in their eyes, but if someone is more orthodox, then it would not. And the Umansky's seem like they'd be reform to me!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Uhm...Dorit’s Story about her grandfather. I’m not at all denouncing her pain, but can’t she just say a sad story without pretending to cry. She couldn’t even look into the camera bc she hasn’t mastered her fake cry on demand yet. But she will master it by next season I’m sure. And the adjectives she used to describe such a sad event, like, “massively affected.”
Ugh. She worked my nerves this season can you tell?!? Lol


----------



## Tropigal3

Perhaps the person means that a person is not truly Jewish even with conversion because being "truly"  Jewish is not just a religion but also an ethnicity.

Regarding their outfits in Berlin.  That lipstick LR was wearing was pretty, just not on her.  She should stick to neutrals.  And Erika's outfit at her dinner was horrid.  She looked like she was going to a funeral.  No one else stuck out for me since I couldn't keep my eyes off that outfits, lol!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

StylishMD said:


> Agreed. Any idea the brand of her sunglasses in that scene?


Sunglasses appear to be Roberto Cavalli's Primula.


----------



## brooke lynn

I liked the sequin pantsuit on Rinna. I may be the only one [emoji23] She looked the best out of all of them imo.


----------



## kemilia

brooke lynn said:


> I liked the sequin pantsuit on Rinna. I may be the only one [emoji23] She looked the best out of all of them imo.


She did look great, sparkly and way more comfortable to wear, imo.


----------



## GoGlam

brooke lynn said:


> I liked the sequin pantsuit on Rinna. I may be the only one [emoji23] She looked the best out of all of them imo.





kemilia said:


> She did look great, sparkly and way more comfortable to wear, imo.



Even though they were a little cheesy and there were A LOT, sequins never really go out of style and she looked fun and great to me.  

I feel like they were all dressed for completely different events...

Erika was in costume thinking she’s going to be in a silent black and white flick.

Dorit was going out to a night club with a gaggle of girls.

Lisa was going to an evening Victorian tea.

Rinna was going to a relaunch of Studio 54.

Kyle and Teddi were going to have an early, relaxed dinner with their families at the local pizza restaurant on a Sunday.


----------



## StylishMD

WillstarveforLV said:


> Sunglasses appear to be Roberto Cavalli's Primula.


Thanks so much


----------



## MamaSleepy

Who visits a Holocaust memorial dressed as a soldier for fun?
(I say fun bc it's a costume, not a legit soldier wearing issued uniform) 

Which tourist guide recommends combat boots for a day of walking et sightseeing?

What's the point of dressing up as cabaret performer Lola Lola, Marlene Dietrich in Blue Angel, just for an eat-in dinner with 
your gal pals?  

I think we're being played. 
Erika's attitude seems 2b even more defiant in Berlin, IMO. Like, 'oh, you don't like my crazy outfits? Well, I'll show you. I'll wear even crazier!'


----------



## MamaSleepy

WillstarveforLV said:


> Their Berlin outfits are out of control! They all look ridiculous esp. at the dinner party at Erica's presidential suite - it looked like a Halloween party. Erica's whole ensembles are just too ridiculous - I cringed at the next scenes with that blonde wig and red latex outfit she is wearing. Rinna looked like the Joker with that silver sequin pantsuit and those fuschia massive lips and Vanderpump looked like a saloon madam with that hair updo and ugh..Dorit's bangs  Also: Kyle's velvet trench coat


Poor Rinna with those lips. I thought she said a few yrs ago she was fixing the top lip? Maybe the previous work can't be repaired - if so, she shouldn't emphasize with fuchsia lipstick!  Doesn't Rinna normally wear softer lipstick shades? Have to wonder if Erika's makeup artist did her lips for the evening?


----------



## baghagg

Does anyone know what designer makes the long, metallic sweater-coat which Kyle was wearing in NYC during the bickering scenes with Dorit a few episodes/weeks ago?  Wendy Williams was wearing it on her show today,  but in gold..


----------



## baghagg

MamaSleepy said:


> Poor Rinna with those lips. I thought she said a few yrs ago she was fixing the top lip? Maybe the previous work can't be repaired - if so, she shouldn't emphasize with fuchsia lipstick!  Doesn't Rinna normally wear softer lipstick shades?



I think Rinna likes her lips just the way they are...


----------



## MamaSleepy

baghagg said:


> I think Rinna likes her lips just the way they are...


I think you are correct!  I googled a bit after my comments and learned Rinna had her upper lip reduced in 2010. She actually looked normal. However, it appears that since then she has had new injections.


----------



## baghagg

MamaSleepy said:


> I think you are correct!  I googled a bit after my comments and learned Rinna had her upper lip reduced in 2010. She actually looked normal. However, it appears that since then she has had new injections.


 Yeah, whenever she answers questions about her lips on talk shows,  she seems to say whatever she thinks the audience wants to hear, just paying lip service (pun intended).


----------



## WillstarveforLV

baghagg said:


> Does anyone know what designer makes the long, metallic sweater-coat which Kyle was wearing in NYC during the bickering scenes with Dorit a few episodes/weeks ago?  Wendy Williams was wearing it on her show today,  but in gold..


I saw it on Gilt.com  that it was Antik Batik and is referred to as a "robe".


----------



## baghagg

WillstarveforLV said:


> I saw it on Gilt.com  that it was Antik Batik and is referred to as a "robe".


Thanks so much!


----------



## DC-Cutie

baghagg said:


> I think Rinna likes her lips just the way they are...


No she def has been messing with that top lip.  When she got the procedure to remove whatever she has injected, they looked nice. Now they look real bart Simpson like - where the top lip overhangs


----------



## minimom

Dorit’s hair drives me nuts.   The dirty, greasy look is not flattering.    And what was up with Kyle and her allergic reaction/panic attack?


----------



## Allisonfaye

What about the psychic? Dead people notice window treatments? lol


----------



## MamaSleepy

DC-Cutie said:


> No she def has been messing with that top lip.  When she got the procedure to remove whatever she has injected, they looked nice. Now they look real bart Simpson like - where the top lip overhangs


She said her original lip augmentation was silicone which eventually migrated and hardened. She had the silicone removed in 2010 and her lips looked normal. For awhile. 
Since then her upper lip has been seen in various stages of "puffery."  Andy Cohen straight out asked her if she'd had lip injections but she deflected the question. 

What she sees in the mirror must be different from what we see.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MamaSleepy said:


> She said her original lip augmentation was silicone which eventually migrated and hardened. She had the silicone removed in 2010 and her lips looked normal. For awhile.
> Since then her upper lip has been seen in various stages of "puffery."  Andy Cohen straight out asked her if she'd had lip injections but she deflected the question.
> 
> What she sees in the mirror must be different from what we see.


people with body dysmorphia always deflect from answering the obvious


----------



## CanuckBagLover

minimom said:


> Dorit’s hair drives me nuts.   The dirty, greasy look is not flattering.    And what was up with Kyle and her allergic reaction/panic attack?


Dorit's hair drive me nuts too espeically that dirty greasy look. Kyle was just acting out, drawing attention to herself.  If she knew she was allergic I don't why she couldn't have taken a non-drowsy allergy med to ease the symptoms or if its really severe just excuse herself from horse riding.


----------



## absolutpink

CanuckBagLover said:


> Dorit's hair drive me nuts too espeically that dirty greasy look. Kyle was just acting out, drawing attention to herself.  If she knew she was allergic I don't why she couldn't have taken a non-drowsy allergy med to ease the symptoms or if its really severe just excuse herself from horse riding.



THIS! I’m also allergic to horses (and I love them) and I wouldn’t dream of riding one without taking 2 pills beforehand.


----------



## pjhm

cafecreme15 said:


> Not to get into a discussion about religion here, but whether or not the conversion "counts" for the purpose of having Jewish children differs depending on how religious the people involved! If someone is reform, then the conversion would count in their eyes, but if someone is more orthodox, then it would not. And the Umansky's seem like they'd be reform to me!



You are correct in all your comments.


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> Dorit's hair drive me nuts too espeically that dirty greasy look. Kyle was just acting out, drawing attention to herself.  If she knew she was allergic I don't why she couldn't have taken a non-drowsy allergy med to ease the symptoms or if its really severe just excuse herself from horse riding.


The faux bangs are horrible!


----------



## Wamgurl

When is the reunion show? I can’t find any info on the internet!


----------



## Tropigal3

Wamgurl said:


> When is the reunion show? I can’t find any info on the internet!



Well the finale is supposed to be April 17, so maybe Reunion will be on the following week?  I guess it's gonna be a doozie!  But then it always is.


----------



## Gal4Dior

There was a bag that Doritos was carrying tonight that I liked. It was in her scenes related to her fashion show preparation at the venue. Does anyone recognize that simple bag? TIA


----------



## Allisonfaye

Tropigal3 said:


> Well the finale is supposed to be April 17, so maybe Reunion will be on the following week?  I guess it's gonna be a doozie!  But then it always is.



In the past, I think I remember them skipping a week?


----------



## tweegy

Lisa giving a proper read lmao!!! I cracked up at kyle



And then Lisa Swung back!



"which glass goes well with coke?" I'm done!


----------



## Coco.lover

I love James Kennedy and the lady who asked the coke question!


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> I also found the Berlin outfits over the top.
> The black leather and army type boots when they went for the walk through the city was cringe- worthy.
> 
> *And pretty well everything that Erika wore was too much - I know the ladies love to flaunt their wealth, but Erika travelling for a week with 4 large trunks and a 3 team glam squad is beyond excessive - she ends up looking foolish.*
> 
> I was disappointed again with LVP and her behaviour towards Kyle - why she can't support her more, when Kyle is practically crying for it at that dinner. As much as I love LVP, she can never just do something without a seemingly agenda. I'm sure she was still mad about Kyle forgetting her grandma's name, and not supporting Kyle at the dinner was a result of it.



I can't agree more.  What Erika thinks is edgy and fun looks stupid and way age-inappropriate.  Why does she think she needs to dress "in character" all the time?  The whole "glam squad" thing is just ridiculous and foolish.


----------



## tweegy

Coco.lover said:


> I love James Kennedy and the lady who asked the coke question!


Did you see how rilled up Dorit got? She was so fired up. 

Erika took her question about being hard on Teddi in jest and did a lil bow.


----------



## sgj99

and does Erika really have a career as a performer?  every time the show has shown performances it looks like very small venues and the performance is part of a trade/craft show type of thing, not an actual "hey, let's go see Erika Jayne" kind of thing but a "let's go look at hooker clothes and maybe someone will be singing" kind of thing.


----------



## simone72

Erika comes off as a bully this season give Teddy a 
break and whatever happened to speaking privately about the “fake “ comment? 
Outfits are cringe worthy best dressed was Teddi at dinner it’s the best she’s looked with that sequin dress. Also loved Dorits outfit when she’s setting up the fashion show.
Why does Rinna always have to flash her body around like that we get it she in her 50’s and looks good but enough. I found this episode quite boring and fast forwarded through most.
Glad LVP received an award for her hard work about Yulin documentary


----------



## RueMonge

I fast forwarded through the rehash arguments. 
I get it...it can't all be cute clothes and everyone loving each other, but there could be drama in the show organically from their actual lives and not this made up BS.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I have so much second hand embarrassment for Erica.


----------



## simone72

Has anyone else noticed how Erika’s face is more elongated this season compared to rounded on previous season?? I think the difference is huge !


----------



## cafecreme15

Loved Kyle's and LVP's jackets in the scene where they were having tea and talking in her living room. I know LVP's was Chanel, and ID on Kyle's?


----------



## simone72

cafecreme15 said:


> Loved Kyle's and LVP's jackets in the scene where they were having tea and talking in her living room. I know LVP's was Chanel, and ID on Kyle's?


According to Big Blonde Hair it’s a vintage Chanel jacket there’s one on eBay


----------



## simone72

From 1996 !


----------



## cafecreme15

simone72 said:


> From 1996 !


Wow thank you!


----------



## cafecreme15

I think Teddi hit the nail on the head when she asked whether everywhere these women go is a costume party....this is why I so appreciate seeing them in normal clothing that sane people wear!


----------



## pjhm

simone72 said:


> Has anyone else noticed how Erika’s face is more elongated this season compared to rounded on previous season?? I think the difference is huge !


No I haven’t noticed that, but when she first came on show as Yolanda’s friend, she seemed like a nice woman. Now I think she’s a disturbed mean one. Her act is an embarrassment and it’s the same dumb song over and over.


----------



## pjhm

sgj99 said:


> and does Erika really have a career as a performer?  every time the show has shown performances it looks like very small venues and the performance is part of a trade/craft show type of thing, not an actual "hey, let's go see Erika Jayne" kind of thing but a "let's go look at hooker clothes and maybe someone will be singing" kind of thing.


She’s becoming a carnival act.


----------



## Ceeyahd

tweegy said:


> Did you see how rilled up Dorit got? She was so fired up.
> 
> Dorit is an ass. I thought the coke/glass question was cute more than shady. Dorit showed a lot of insecurities in her response to the question.
> 
> Erika took her question about being hard on Teddi in jest and did a lil bow.



I liked Erica in her first season, now she seems like a different person.



WillstarveforLV said:


> I have so much second hand embarrassment for Erica.



I agree.


----------



## MamaSleepy

simone72 said:


> From 1996 !


Considering the date, I have to wonder if the jacket once belonged to her mother, 'big Kathy?"  I don't recall which season or the circumstances but Kyle once commented abt her mother's Chanel bags.


----------



## pjhm

MamaSleepy said:


> Considering the date, I have to wonder if the jacket once belonged to her mother, 'big Kathy?"  I don't recall which season or the circumstances but Kyle once commented abt her mother's Chanel bags.


Does anyone know where big Kathy,  Kyle’s mother, got her money? In some stories it says she put her two daughters Kyle and Kim to work as young actresses and they brought home the bacon,so it confuses me when she’s referred to as a wealthy woman going to 21 club in NY, etc.


----------



## baghagg

pjhm said:


> Does anyone know where big Kathy,  Kyle’s mother, got her money? In some stories it says she put her two daughters Kyle and Kim to work as young actresses and they brought home the bacon,so it confuses me when she’s referred to as a wealthy woman going to 21 club in NY, etc.


 She "married well."
(Several times[emoji6])


----------



## pjhm

baghagg said:


> She "married well."
> (Several times[emoji6])


Ah!!! Thanks!


----------



## imgg

Do any of you ladies know what brand of eyeshadow Kyle was using on Teddy?  The long pallets...?

Kyle is hit or miss with her eyeshadow, but  as far as makeup application, she does a pretty good job when she goes easy with it.


----------



## viggy

LVSistinaMM said:


> There was a bag that Doritos was carrying tonight that I liked. It was in her scenes related to her fashion show preparation at the venue. Does anyone recognize that simple bag? TIA



I was wondering the same thing. The black briefcase like one?


----------



## Gal4Dior

viggy said:


> I was wondering the same thing. The black briefcase like one?



Yup! That one! I can’t get any info on it. It’s just weird when I can’t recognize a brand. They’re usually so flashy with their brand name bags it’s easy to spot.


----------



## ck2802

imgg said:


> Do any of you ladies know what brand of eyeshadow Kyle was using on Teddy?  The long pallets...?
> 
> Kyle is hit or miss with her eyeshadow, but  as far as makeup application, she does a pretty good job when she goes easy with it.


Have a look on Big Blonde Hair.  They have it on there.


----------



## imgg

ck2802 said:


> Have a look on Big Blonde Hair.  They have it on there.


Thank you!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love a beautiful pair of suede OTK boots but to the zoo. Really?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wtf are they wearing on the boat? I love fashion and clothes but this is some Cirque de Solei bs. Not even- more like old strip
in Vegas.


----------



## viggy

LVSistinaMM said:


> Yup! That one! I can’t get any info on it. It’s just weird when I can’t recognize a brand. They’re usually so flashy with their brand name bags it’s easy to spot.



Agree with you in the flashy brands as beinn subtle is not their forte (especially Doritos and her opening tag line makes me cringe...) Bugging me I can't figure it out either. But it reminded me of this Hermes briefcase.  Didn't get to rewatch and analyze by frame so hoping some here may comment or ID it.

View attachment 4036132


----------



## viggy




----------



## Allisonfaye

Did anyone see that creepy Carlton is getting a divorce and they put their house on the market? I will try to post the article in a minute.


----------



## cafecreme15

Allisonfaye said:


> Did anyone see that creepy Carlton is getting a divorce and they put their house on the market? I will try to post the article in a minute.


Why do I literally have zero memory of anyone named Carlton being on the show?


----------



## Allisonfaye

cafecreme15 said:


> Why do I literally have zero memory of anyone named Carlton being on the show?



You know, the witch with the gothic house and sex room? She had the party with the mostly nude dancers at her pool? She was a total fruit loop.


----------



## cafecreme15

Allisonfaye said:


> You know, the witch with the gothic house and sex room? She had the party with the mostly nude dancers at her pool? She was a total fruit loop.


What?? I don't recall any of this! Though it sounds sufficiently disturbing that I could have just blocked the whole thing out! What season was this? Wash a full-fledged housewife or a friend?


----------



## Allisonfaye

cafecreme15 said:


> What?? I don't recall any of this! Though it sounds sufficiently disturbing that I could have just blocked the whole thing out! What season was this? Wash a full-fledged housewife or a friend?



She was a housewife for one season. She got into it with Kyle because she was wearing some witch star and Kyle said something about it because Kyle is Jewish and it kind of looked like the Star of David and Carleton when all crazy on her.

I would say it was the worst season of all.


----------



## cafecreme15

Allisonfaye said:


> She was a housewife for one season. She got into it with Kyle because she was wearing some witch star and Kyle said something about it because Kyle is Jewish and it kind of looked like the Star of David and Carleton when all crazy on her.
> 
> I would say it was the worst season of all.


Wow, I will see if there are some re-runs available! As far as I know I've watched every season and don't remember this crazy girl.


----------



## RueMonge

Carleton was forgettable. So was Joyce.


----------



## sgj99

Allisonfaye said:


> Did anyone see that creepy Carlton is getting a divorce and they put their house on the market? I will try to post the article in a minute.



hated her!  his family must be jumping up and down for joy, she was totally a whack-job.


----------



## Allisonfaye

A


RueMonge said:


> Carleton was forgettable. So was Joyce.



I was trying to think of the other one that season but I couldn't remember her. I remember the name but I have no clue what she even looked like. She was the one that took on Vanderpump right out of the gate, right?


----------



## Allisonfaye

sgj99 said:


> hated her!  his family must be jumping up and down for joy, she was totally a whack-job.



They were married for a long time as I recall.


----------



## Luv n bags

Did anyone find Dorits swimsuit line appealing? I thought it was so basic and vanilla.  All my swimsuits are from Sauvage..saucy and sexy! Is there even room for any other swimsuit line? Just my $.02 cents.


----------



## pjhm

I was hard pressed to find anything unique about them, except that they are all made for skinny young girls. Couldn’t figure out what the big deal was about the “creation.”


----------



## pjhm

sgj99 said:


> hated her!  his family must be jumping up and down for joy, she was totally a whack-job.


Guess the “sex room” couldn’t save the marriage. I found her creepy.....


----------



## simone72

Oh well another wrap up! Kyle once again upset and on the verge of tears and Erika knows exactly what she’s doing not standing up for Kyle right away and just so days later what a friend she is.
Wonder how much $$ PK put up for that swim line??
Teddi the voice of all reasons go figure!


----------



## sgj99

tigertrixie said:


> Did anyone find Dorits swimsuit line appealing? I thought it was so basic and vanilla.  All my swimsuits are from Sauvage..saucy and sexy! Is there even room for any other swimsuit line? Just my $.02 cents.



I thought the swimsuits were boring.

and I had totally forgotten that Kyle's home had been burglarized.  poor dear, someone stole all those lovely Birkins and Chanel bags that she so loved to shove into camera shots (which is why I watch the show to begin with, I want to see _the stuff_).


----------



## RueMonge

Allisonfaye said:


> A
> 
> 
> I was trying to think of the other one that season but I couldn't remember her. I remember the name but I have no clue what she even looked like. She was the one that took on Vanderpump right out of the gate, right?



I recall Joyce as being too nice for this show. Wasn't she a former beauty queen. 

Think I heard Mauricio telling Teddi's husband that they wanted him to do the security on their new house. That's a potential awkward fail.


----------



## rockhollow

I also wondered the whole time during the swimwear fashion show just how much that whole thing cost.
And why didn't that man that was the partner get to come out on the catwalk? I image he did most the work and seemly no credit. Made the whole thing just seem like a paid for party for Dorit.

Erika was fully aware of what Kyle wanted her to say, and just kept quiet, that's no friend as far as I''m concerned. I don't blame Kyle at all for feeling upset.
Erika is not friend material.

Laughed at LisaR's comments about how easy a season it was for her. She wasn't there for anything, so that's why she didn't have any conflict - and even when she was there, she had no opinion, except for a few very quiet comments she's made on the side. Camille should have been a full housewife instead of Rinna.


----------



## Allisonfaye

RueMonge said:


> I recall Joyce as being too nice for this show. Wasn't she a former beauty queen.



I kind of remembered her later. Dark hair and wasn't she from Puerto Rico? She was nice but agree, not the right fit. And wasn't her husband kind of weird?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Kyle was incredibly whiny this season.  Couldn't help compare her leaving the Dorit's fashion show with Lisa's exit from dinner with her and Dorit.  LVP knows how to make an exit!  Kyle, thinks (hopes) everyone will run after her but they don't - only Erika as after thought.
So sad to see Kyle's beautiful new home "Faye Resnicked".
Wish they would get rid of Erika and replace her with Camille or practically anyone else.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Why does Kyle walk like that??
Oh all the irony of her showing off her new closet and how her short self can't reach the top shelf of all the birkins - wonder if the burglars had to use the ladder too!
It still baffles me how they go away for vacation and not secure their home.


----------



## pjhm

sgj99 said:


> I thought the swimsuits were boring.
> 
> and I had totally forgotten that Kyle's home had been burglarized.  poor dear, someone stole all those lovely Birkins and Chanel bags that she so loved to shove into camera shots (which is why I watch the show to begin with, I want to see _the stuff_).


It was interesting that she told Faye her house that she was leaving was a "good luck" house, and then the next one doesn't turn out so good.......premonition ?  or fact that we shouldn't given power to chance........?


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> Kyle was incredibly whiny this season.  Couldn't help compare her leaving the Dorit's fashion show with Lisa's exit from dinner with her and Dorit.  LVP knows how to make an exit!  Kyle, thinks (hopes) everyone will run after her but they don't - only Erika as after thought.
> So sad to see Kyle's beautiful new home "Faye Resnicked".
> *Wish they would get rid of Erika and replace her with Camille or practically anyone else.*[*/*QUOTE]
> this!  Erika doesn't fit in ... and she's not a very nice person.


----------



## bagsforme

Really like Kyles new home but all the Chanel and Hermes blankets on every couch is a bit much.

Lisas new dog is to adorable.  Is it a Wheaton terrier?  

I hope Cameilles fiancé has more money than she does.   I have a feeling he's using her.  

Didn't care much for any of Dorit's swimsuits.  But good for her for getting one in Sports Ill.


----------



## MamaSleepy

CanuckBagLover said:


> Kyle was incredibly whiny this season.  Couldn't help compare her leaving the Dorit's fashion show with Lisa's exit from dinner with her and Dorit.  LVP knows how to make an exit!  Kyle, thinks (hopes) everyone will run after her but they don't - only Erika as after thought.
> So sad to see Kyle's beautiful new home "Faye Resnicked".
> Wish they would get rid of Erika and replace her with Camille or practically anyone else.


Totally agree with you turning Faye Resinick into a verb. A bad taste verb.


----------



## DD101

bagsforme said:


> Really like Kyles new home but all the Chanel and Hermes blankets on every couch is a bit much.
> 
> Lisas new dog is to adorable.  Is it a Wheaton terrier?
> 
> I hope Cameilles fiancé has more money than she does.   I have a feeling he's using her.
> 
> Didn't care much for any of Dorit's swimsuits.  But good for her for getting one in Sports Ill.



I agree, a little Chanel goes a long way, she had overkill. I also wondered how much money Camille's BF has, I know she is quite wealthy from her marriage to Kelsey......time will tell if her BF is in it for love or $$$.

Dorit's swimsuits looked very basic, things I have seen before elsewhere. Nothing seemed original at all.


----------



## MamaSleepy

RueMonge said:


> I recall Joyce as being too nice for this show. Wasn't she a former beauty queen.
> 
> Think I heard Mauricio telling Teddi's husband that they wanted him to do the security on their new house. That's a potential awkward fail.


Thank you. Until you, no one has commented abt  Mauricio's security conversation so I was beginning to think I'd dreamt it!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I can’t stand Kyle. Cannot stand her! She comes across as such a nasty, mean, negative person. And incredibly self-centered. I’m so over her! I’ll even take Rinna over her at this point and that’s scary!


----------



## Wamgurl

Designerhbgirl said:


> I can’t stand Kyle. Cannot stand her! She comes across as such a nasty, mean, negative person. And incredibly self-centered. I’m so over her! I’ll even take Rinna over her at this point and that’s scary!



I can’t stand the faces she makes when other people are arguing...she loves it but try’s to act appalled! She’s so self centered, shallow and loves showing off her material belongings as if they validate her existence.  Ugh! Poor little Portia is following in her Mom’s footsteps.   Yep, even Rinna is more grounded!


----------



## imgg

bagsforme said:


> Really like Kyles new home but all the Chanel and Hermes blankets on every couch is a bit much.
> 
> Lisas new dog is to adorable.  Is it a Wheaton terrier?
> 
> *I hope Cameilles fiancé has more money than she does.   I have a feeling he's using her.  *
> 
> Didn't care much for any of Dorit's swimsuits.  But good for her for getting one in Sports Ill.



I dunno know, I think Camille was very lucky to have as much money as she does.  Like Kelsey or not, he was very foolish when it came to not having a prenup.


----------



## baghagg

imgg said:


> I dunno know, I think Camille was very lucky to have as much money as she does.  Like Kelsey or not, he was very foolish when it came to not having a prenup.


Camille Grammar helped Kelsey turn his life around,  he was spiraling out of control early on in their relationship..  my suspicion is that at the time he was extremely grateful for her presence in his life.  His narcissism,  however,  couldn't sustain those feelings and she spent many,  many years suffering in silence.   I'll bet she earned every penny. 

Follow me on Insta:  Swaghagg

Sent from my SM-G892U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rockhollow

^^^^
I agree, I think that Camille earned half of his fortune. Everything about her life revolved around Kelsey, and that couldn't have been easy.
Like many, I couldn't stand Camille the first season, goodness she was so self-centred and condescending. But then as time went on and we got more of a glimpse into what was happening in her life, I started to feel more sympathy for her and cut her a bit more slack.
She really improved over the seasons, she became a real person with feelings. I actually liked her this last season, which was a surprise.


----------



## Tropigal3

CanuckBagLover said:


> Kyle was incredibly whiny this season.  Couldn't help compare her leaving the Dorit's fashion show with Lisa's exit from dinner with her and Dorit.  LVP knows how to make an exit!  Kyle, thinks (hopes) everyone will run after her but they don't - only Erika as after thought.
> So sad to see Kyle's beautiful new home "Faye Resnicked".
> Wish they would get rid of Erika and replace her with Camille or practically anyone else.



But then if Erika left, we'd have way less to discuss here, lol!



baghagg said:


> Camille Grammar helped Kelsey turn his life around,  he was spiraling out of control early on in their relationship..  my suspicion is that at the time he was extremely grateful for her presence in his life.  His narcissism,  however,  couldn't sustain those feelings and she spent many,  many years suffering in silence.   I'll bet she earned every penny.



Hmmm...interesting.  What was happening with Kelsey that Camille helped with?  I always thought he was a nice guy.  But then it was solely based on his "Kramer" character.


----------



## baghagg

Tropigal3 said:


> But then if Erika left, we'd have way less to discuss here, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...interesting.  What was happening with Kelsey that Camille helped with?  I always thought he was a nice guy.  But then it was solely based on his "Kramer" character.


He was a mess -  drunk (and whatever else),  etc,  car accidents,  brushes with death,  maybe not showing up for work, ...  you get the picture.  All during the 'halcyon days of yore' of zero cell phones and their incriminating evidence,  studios "fixing" problems of their top talent,  etc.  Camille has been credited for keeping him alive.  He said it himself in subsequent interviews.  He had several family members killed,  or died, etc.

Follow me on Insta:  Swaghagg

Sent from my SM-G892U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## baghagg

Here is an article which touched down on some of it - I'd have to dig a little deeper to find the interviews regarding Camille's omnipresence and his gratitude, but I remember it all quite well:

https://nypost.com/2001/03/05/frasi...file-of-kelsey-grammer-and-his-famous-demons/

Follow me on Insta:  Swaghagg

Sent from my SM-G892U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Allisonfaye

He was a coke addict. I remember when I was first living in LA, I was out with some friends one night and one of them was a production assistant for Cheers. I remember he was trying to get some coke and debating calling Kelsey to get some. He ultimately did not. It was known even then that he had a problem.


----------



## cafecreme15

I am genuinely happy for Camille’s engagement, she’s had such a tough last few years and deserves some peace and happiness.

I’m just as confused as Erika was at Kyle’s outburst at the fashion show. Where did that even come from? How did we get back to panty gate? I did think it was funny that Mauricio did not even seem phased when Kyle came up to the circle upset after the confrontation.


----------



## Prufrock613

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m just as confused as Erika was at Kyle’s outburst at the fashion show. Where did that even come from? How did we get back to panty gate? I did think it was funny that Mauricio did not even seem phased when Kyle came up to the circle upset after the confrontation.


I believe that Dorit was the one who mentioned pantygate in one of the last few episodes- to try and garner support from Erica.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cafecreme15 said:


> I am genuinely happy for Camille’s engagement, she’s had such a tough last few years and deserves some peace and happiness.
> 
> I’m just as confused as Erika was at Kyle’s outburst at the fashion show. Where did that even come from? How did we get back to panty gate? I did think it was funny that Mauricio did not even seem phased when Kyle came up to the circle upset after the confrontation.


I'm sure Mauricio is used to he "outbursts".


----------



## cafecreme15

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'm sure Mauricio is used to he "outbursts".



Perhaps it’s all an act for the cameras, but I wonder how these men don’t get tired of having such silly wives.


----------



## simone72

Dorit was on Jeff Lewis live on Sirius Xm radio you can catch a re run at 2 pm est today
On his Instagram he got tons of negative comments about her most people don’t like her


----------



## Tropigal3

cafecreme15 said:


> Perhaps it’s all an act for the cameras, but I wonder how these men don’t get tired of having such silly wives.


Probably because they all know that being on the show requires some sort of acting and/or exaggerating.  But honestly, I'd be embarrassed.


----------



## cafecreme15

Tropigal3 said:


> Probably because they all know that being on the show requires some sort of acting and/or exaggerating.  But honestly, I'd be embarrassed.



So would I. I have second hand embarrassment and I don’t even know them.


----------



## TNgypsy

simone72 said:


> Dorit was on Jeff Lewis live on Sirius Xm radio you can catch a re run at 2 pm est today
> On his Instagram he got tons of negative comments about her most people don’t like her



Not surprising at all. Out of all the HW shows I think she’s the least endearing and she has some stiff competition. I hate I missed the rerun of Jeff Lewis today.


----------



## simone72

TNgypsy said:


> Not surprising at all. Out of all the HW shows I think she’s the least endearing and she has some stiff competition. I hate I missed the rerun of Jeff Lewis today.


I will recap whet I remember of the show :
She mostly plugged her swim line a million times saying she’s expanding into menswear and children’s wear as well as jewelry.
She went over the incident w Teddi about champagne glass she it she wasn’t malicious just when asked if she wanted another glass of wine to please change the glass.
She mentioned not getting invited to Coachella by Kyle but Teddi did go !
She constantly spoke about how busy she is and laser focused on her career.
They also spoke about Jeff’s nanny bumping into Dorits nanny at park and that their kids we’re friends without even knowing .
Gage sounded mostly annoyed w her I bet he can’t stand her. She said her house is up for sale for $9 mil but no reference about them renting . She said she’s a philanthropist and extremely generous. There was a bit of Boy George talk. When they asked her if she’s ever seen Flipping out and that they were going to be filming season 11 she had no idea cause once again no time to watch tv too busy. She didn’t even know who Shannon Beador was until Jeff pointed her out .
That’s about all I can remember!


----------



## TC1

OMG I can just hear her voice saying "laser focused"


----------



## TNgypsy

simone72 said:


> I will recap whet I remember of the show :
> She mostly plugged her swim line a million times saying she’s expanding into menswear and children’s wear as well as jewelry.
> She went over the incident w Teddi about champagne glass she it she wasn’t malicious just when asked if she wanted another glass of wine to please change the glass.
> She mentioned not getting invited to Coachella by Kyle but Teddi did go !
> She constantly spoke about how busy she is and laser focused on her career.
> They also spoke about Jeff’s nanny bumping into Dorits nanny at park and that their kids we’re friends without even knowing .
> Gage sounded mostly annoyed w her I bet he can’t stand her. She said her house is up for sale for $9 mil but no reference about them renting . She said she’s a philanthropist and extremely generous. There was a bit of Boy George talk. When they asked her if she’s ever seen Flipping out and that they were going to be filming season 11 she had no idea cause once again no time to watch tv too busy. She didn’t even know who Shannon Beador was until Jeff pointed her out .
> That’s about all I can remember!



She’s her biggest fan! lol


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> OMG I can just hear her voice saying "laser focused"



I was gonna say the SAME thing hahaahahahah


----------



## bisbee

I heard most of Jeff’s show with Dorit.  She was insufferable as always, but I wouldn’t have expected him to challenge or confront her.  She would have walked out...the whole point of his show is to have discussions with a guest.  Dorit was the only guest.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I just.can't.with.Erika's.PVC. top.  And she already confronted Teddi about saying she was had pretend amnesia. Bringing it again? Seriously?

Rinna obviously trying not to get into it with anyone. 

For the most part, they all looked ridiculous the last night in Berlin.


----------



## swags

Did Dorit design anything? Or did PK just buy it all for her?


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> OMG I can just hear her voice saying "laser focused"


Same!!!!! And LA circle is small especially the reality TV world and you’re ALL on Bravo! Shut up Dorit! You mean to tell me in the early days while plotting to be on a reality show you never went to any of the parties etc?!?! Liar. I’m sure she has seen an epi or two. Maybe not watched a full epi or got into a shoe. She lies a lot. And of course her kids are friends with Jeff Lewis kids. At that age their friends with anyone and everyone that will play with them.


----------



## meluvs2shop

And why is her house for sale? For the show? To have a story line? Or bc Kyle purchased a new one?


----------



## sgj99

baghagg said:


> Camille Grammar helped Kelsey turn his life around,  he was spiraling out of control early on in their relationship..  my suspicion is that at the time he was extremely grateful for her presence in his life.  His narcissism,  however,  couldn't sustain those feelings and she spent many,  many years suffering in silence.   I'll bet she earned every penny.
> 
> Follow me on Insta:  Swaghagg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892U using PurseForum mobile app





rockhollow said:


> ^^^^
> I agree, I think that Camille earned half of his fortune. Everything about her life revolved around Kelsey, and that couldn't have been easy.
> Like many, I couldn't stand Camille the first season, goodness she was so self-centred and condescending. But then as time went on and we got more of a glimpse into what was happening in her life, I started to feel more sympathy for her and cut her a bit more slack.
> She really improved over the seasons, she became a real person with feelings. I actually liked her this last season, which was a surprise.



Camille was so unlikable that first season and was the most hated housewife.  Then it came out about Kelsey leaving her for a flight attendant and she hired a publicist to help revamp her image.  Guess who she hired?  Harvey Winestein!  He was the go-to guy in Hollywood for that kind of thing.


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> Erika’s said it multiple times on the show. She’s honest about coming up thanks to marrying an older, wealthy man.
> 
> LVP did the same thing but she portrays herself as a hard working businesswoman who helped grow her husband’s businesses and took an active role in the restaurants - that’s mainly why she’s a better role model for young girls in general. I like Erika but I wouldn’t want my daughters to look up to a golddigger.


I know a few people who've worked for LVP and all said that it's really Ken who is the mastermind, but the shows portray LVP as she is.  I don't think Ken cares if his wife is in the limelight and gets the credit.


----------



## purseinsanity

LVSistinaMM said:


> It was nuts to hear to say in the last episode that she got bored shopping out Rodeo Drive, so I guess she started spending her husband’s money to fund a music career?? Wish I had that problem!
> 
> Her hubby must be worth a lot more than the other ladies. A music career like hers likely costs thousands before any small amount of money was made.
> 
> Once her stint on HWs are over, I don’t see her “career” in entertainment lasting that much longer.


She recently said it costs $40K a month for her glam squad.  Not sure how much she makes on the show, but I think it's fair to say her hubby is footing the majority of the bill.


----------



## purseinsanity

LVSistinaMM said:


> That so called swim line is hideous. It looked like bad eighties work out wear.


And each looked like it would cause a horribly uncomfortable wedgie!


----------



## purseinsanity

pursegrl12 said:


> wow!!!! she looks NOTHING like herself!!!! Her hair looks great though!!!


Uh, do new teeth make your cheeks fuller??  And does she have colored contacts in?  She looks odd to me.


----------



## purseinsanity

GoGlam said:


> The hypocrisy of not eating a veal tartare when you wear leather and eat things like caviar and eggs is just too much for me. If you don’t want to eat it, fine.. but don’t say you “don’t eat babies” as your excuse.


That struck me as odd as well.  They'll eat lamb but not veal?  I don't get it.


----------



## purseinsanity

GoGlam said:


> Even though they were a little cheesy and there were A LOT, sequins never really go out of style and she looked fun and great to me.
> 
> I feel like they were all dressed for completely different events...
> 
> Erika was in costume thinking she’s going to be in a silent black and white flick.
> 
> Dorit was going out to a night club with a gaggle of girls.
> 
> Lisa was going to an evening Victorian tea.
> 
> Rinna was going to a relaunch of Studio 54.
> 
> Kyle and Teddi were going to have an early, relaxed dinner with their families at the local pizza restaurant on a Sunday.


LOL!  Love this!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I think Kyle is going to be sorry she moved. (Also, I want her house).


----------



## imgg

purseinsanity said:


> I know a few people who've worked for LVP and all said that it's really Ken who is the mastermind, but the shows portray LVP as she is.  I don't think Ken cares if his wife is in the limelight and gets the credit.


My feeling is they are married, it's their business and it's obvious she has a very active role in their company.  Who really cares if he previously owned bars in London and she gives him credit for that.  He may of had the idea to open restaurants in LA, but it's her name and designs that draws people in.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

imgg said:


> My feeling is they are married, it's their business and it's obvious she has a very active role in their company.  Who really cares if he previously owned bars in London and she gives him credit for that.  He may of had the idea to open restaurants in LA, but it's her name and designs that draws people in.


I think the point is that they are a team.  They really are my favorite couple on the show.


----------



## simone72

purseinsanity said:


> Uh, do new teeth make your cheeks fuller??  And does she have colored contacts in?  She looks odd to me.


She may have Voluma fillers in the cheeks there’s no way any of these women’s faces don’t have cheek fillers that’s my guess


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

simone72 said:


> She may have Voluma fillers in the cheeks there’s no way any of these women’s faces don’t have cheek fillers that’s my guess



Agreed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## simone72

Anyone “laser focused “ on tonight’s reunion


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Allisonfaye said:


> I think Kyle is going to be sorry she moved. (Also, I want her house).



Where is Kyle’s old house in Bel Air? I know people living pretty close to LVP in BHPO. That area affords more privacy but I had always liked Little Holmby better. Holmby Hills is much nicer than most parts of Beverly Hills. However, I don’t live in LA so it is an outsider opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Allisonfaye

Hmmm...I can't find the listing today. Wonder if it sold.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Looks like they pulled it off the market. Zillow values it significantly less than what they had it listed for. Probably rented it.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Zillow values it at $4.5m and they had it on the market for 6.9. Yeesh. He's a realtor. You would think he would know.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Allisonfaye said:


> Zillow values it at $4.5m and they had it on the market for 6.9. Yeesh. He's a realtor. You would think he would know.


Zillow routinely under values homes in my neighborhood... Houses are fetching  approximately 1.5 mil give or take, yet Zillow est values between 850 - 950k. Not quite the spread on Kyle's home/area.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I know Zillow routinely undervalues and overvalues. It is a computer program that can't take into account what boundaries reflect a complete shift in the neighborhood. They used to overvalue our house. Now it's pretty accurate. But we have a house in the desert with a view and it is undervalued by about $300k because none of the comps have a view that comes close to ours. But I don't think Kyle's Bel Air house has a view. Or if it does, I can't see it in the pictures.


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think the point is that they are a team.  They really are my favorite couple on the show.


Thank you for putting my thought into words!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Did anyone else think Dorit looked pregnant at her show?


----------



## br00kelynx

Saw so many comments of people saying they were sick of the drama and just wanted to see bags and vacations
I’m sure people that work on the show read some of the threads here..now Kyle displays her brands and she’s annoying and vain lol

I like the bags display them all you want Kyle. 

Plus I think most people don’t eat veal because they keep the baby in a cage so it doesn’t walk and the meat stays tender.. I know that’s why I don’t eat it. I know eating all meat seems cruel knowing what they go through but that to me is just too much.


----------



## imgg

br00kelynx said:


> Saw so many comments of people saying they were sick of the drama and just wanted to see bags and vacations
> I’m sure people that work on the show read some of the threads here..now Kyle displays her brands and she’s annoying and vain lol
> 
> I like the bags display them all you want Kyle.
> 
> *Plus I think most people don’t eat veal because they keep the baby in a cage so it doesn’t walk and the meat stays tender.. I know that’s why I don’t eat it. I know eating all meat seems cruel knowing what they go through but that to me is just too much*.


I know it is just too sad.  I see them sometimes off the freeway in the next town where I live.  It makes me tear up every time.


----------



## Tropigal3

br00kelynx said:


> Saw so many comments of people saying they were sick of the drama and just wanted to see bags and vacations
> I’m sure people that work on the show read some of the threads here..now Kyle displays her brands and she’s annoying and vain lol
> 
> I like the bags display them all you want Kyle.
> .



Yep, I love the traveling and in large part I enjoy seeing the outfits and handbags.  That said, Kyle's display is way the heck too obvious.


----------



## cafecreme15

imgg said:


> I know it is just too sad.  I see them sometimes off the freeway in the next town where I live.  It makes me tear up every time.



Wow I wish I hadn’t read this...

I’m loving Erika’s reunion look! Rinna’s hair...not so much.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Dorito really is a bag of chips. She’s all air and not much substance.


----------



## meluvs2shop

They all look extra greezy tonight.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow I wish I hadn’t read this...
> 
> I’m loving Erika’s reunion look! Rinna’s hair...not so much.


I thought Rinna's hair was such an improvement from her shaggy shag. 
Kyle's hair got the not so much from for me......and her new teeth


----------



## sgj99

I don't like any of their looks.  and the reunion was boring so far.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Kyle had to have had a facelift. Her face looks stretched and the way she smiles is freaky. She looks light years younger. Refreshed.

Erika looks like the ringleader at a circus, Dorit is wearing pieces from her chandelier at home as earrings, and Rinna looks like a bag of jiffy pop.


----------



## cafecreme15

I agree with Andy when he said it is odd that neither Erika’s Mom nor Tom has read her book. I love that he didn’t mince words about it - was just like no, that’s weird [emoji23]


----------



## RueMonge

Allisonfaye said:


> Did anyone else think Dorit looked pregnant at her show?



Yes I wondered too.


----------



## simone72

Erika was pretty nasty obviously not engaging w any of the cast only using this show as a platform to her Erika Jane shows


----------



## Allisonfaye

simone72 said:


> Erika was pretty nasty obviously not engaging w any of the cast only using this show as a platform to her Erika Jane shows



I have no use for her. I wish she wasn't on there. She's boring and pathetic.

I am laughing at the fact that Lisa Rinna took flak for her outdated haircut but truth be told, I haven't seen her in ANY hairstyle that looks good on her besides that one. I am not sure if it is because she has a big forehead and needs the bangs or what.


----------



## Wamgurl

The outfits the ladies wore were atrocious with the exception of Teddy.  I don’t get the garish sequins and the  satin sheet thing Dorit wore.  And why did Kyle look like she just got off the Coachella bus??    I’m disappointed in Erika, she had such a cool vibe when she first started on the show.  Now she’s an over exaggerated caricature of her alter ego...Erika Jayne.  What a shame


----------



## Goodfrtune

Wamgurl said:


> The outfits the ladies wore were atrocious with the exception of Teddy.  I don’t get the garish sequins and the  satin sheet thing Dorit wore.  And why did Kyle look like she just got off the Coachella bus??    I’m disappointed in Erika, she had such a cool vibe when she first started on the show.  Now she’s an over exaggerated caricature of her alter ego...Erika Jayne.  What a shame



Agreed! 

Erika really just does look like a caricature of Erika Jayne. Couldn’t have said it better! Why is everything a performance? She is on a reality show and she is not showing any reality.  It’s a shame because I did like her but now, what’s to like? Her costumes?

Bless Lisa R’s heart but that hairstyle did nothing for her.  I may be one of the minority who didn’t mind her shag cut and thought it worked for her.

LVP looked like LVP. Not the greatest dress but it was okay.

Teddi looked good. Kept it simple.  For the girl who says she knows nothing about fashion she is the only one who didn’t look like an idiot.

Dorit, well let’s see...Best thing I can say is that it looked like she was wearing a hooker’s shower curtain.

Kyle is just hopeless.  Whoever styles her needs to be fired. I haven’t liked any of her reunion outfits.  She looks uncomfortable in her own skin and she keeps tugging at her top.  Maybe she was nervous because she didn’t have a designer handbag to display.  Could be that she’s not showing off with them maybe she needs them as security blankets.  I think she is more of a psychological mess than we all realize.  The hair was also a mess. It was way past time for her to cut it but it could have been styled better for the reunion. She also looks uncomfortable with her new teeth.


----------



## pjhm

Allisonfaye said:


> I have no use for her. I wish she wasn't on there. She's boring and pathetic.
> 
> I am laughing at the fact that Lisa Rinna took flak for her outdated haircut but truth be told, I haven't seen her in ANY hairstyle that looks good on her besides that one. I am not sure if it is because she has a big forehead and needs the bangs or what.


Totally agree, that shag is best on her. Erika is such a disappointment to me, liked her at first, can’t stand her now. Rare for Andy to throw shade on a hw, but I loved it.


----------



## cafecreme15

Goodfrtune said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Erika really just does look like a caricature of Erika Jayne. Couldn’t have said it better! Why is everything a performance? She is on a reality show and she is not showing any reality.  It’s a shame because I did like her but now, what’s to like? Her costumes?
> 
> Bless Lisa R’s heart but that hairstyle did nothing for her.  I may be one of the minority who didn’t mind her shag cut and thought it worked for her.
> 
> LVP looked like LVP. Not the greatest dress but it was okay.
> 
> Teddi looked good. Kept it simple.  For the girl who says she knows nothing about fashion she is the only one who didn’t look like an idiot.
> 
> Dorit, well let’s see...Best thing I can say is that it looked like she was wearing a hooker’s shower curtain.
> 
> Kyle is just hopeless.  Whoever styles her needs to be fired. I haven’t liked any of her reunion outfits.  She looks uncomfortable in her own skin and she keeps tugging at her top.  Maybe she was nervous because she didn’t have a designer handbag to display.  Could be that she’s not showing off with them maybe she needs them as security blankets.  I think she is more of a psychological mess than we all realize.  The hair was also a mess. It was way past time for her to cut it but it could have been styled better for the reunion. She also looks uncomfortable with her new teeth.



I think you are spot on the Kyle has massive self-esteem and confidence problems. Everything we see from her is her trying to overcompensate for that.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Goodfrtune said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Erika really just does look like a caricature of Erika Jayne. Couldn’t have said it better! Why is everything a performance? She is on a reality show and she is not showing any reality.  It’s a shame because I did like her but now, what’s to like? Her costumes?
> 
> Bless Lisa R’s heart but that hairstyle did nothing for her.  I may be one of the minority who didn’t mind her shag cut and thought it worked for her.
> 
> LVP looked like LVP. Not the greatest dress but it was okay.
> 
> Teddi looked good. Kept it simple.  For the girl who says she knows nothing about fashion she is the only one who didn’t look like an idiot.
> 
> Dorit, well let’s see...Best thing I can say is that it looked like she was wearing a hooker’s shower curtain.
> 
> Kyle is just hopeless.  Whoever styles her needs to be fired. I haven’t liked any of her reunion outfits.  She looks uncomfortable in her own skin and she keeps tugging at her top.  *Maybe she was nervous because she didn’t have a designer handbag to display.  *Could be that she’s not showing off with them maybe she needs them as security blankets.  I think she is more of a psychological mess than we all realize.  The hair was also a mess. It was way past time for her to cut it but it could have been styled better for the reunion. She also looks uncomfortable with her new teeth.


hahahahah!!!  Yup!! You hit the nail on the head!


----------



## RueMonge

Goodfrtune said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Erika really just does look like a caricature of Erika Jayne. Couldn’t have said it better! Why is everything a performance? She is on a reality show and she is not showing any reality.  It’s a shame because I did like her but now, what’s to like? Her costumes?
> .



She did say she had a migraine, but dang, when she's ice she's ice. Don't want to see her truly mad since she says we haven't seen that yet. Don't want to see her at all anymore.

Dorit is insufferable.


----------



## simone72

Ok so I finished watching the episode and all I can say is that a Dorit doesn’t give a sh $?t about LVP or Kyle she just saw how volatile their friendship was and decided to stir some trouble. 
Did Kyle get colored contact lenses ?


----------



## rockhollow

well I thought the reunion was quite uneventful. I hope the second episode is a bit more lively with Camille coming on.

Like others here, I like Rinna old hairstyle, it's really does suit her, so I see why she's kept it for so long. I think generally most women find a hairstyle that suits them and keep it. I know we've seen many hairstyles of Dorit this season, and some were ok, and lots were misses.
The hairstyle Rinna has at the reunion is ok, but to me, it just looks like too much hair for her head, I don't really like it.

Good of Andy to call out Rinna for non participation this season - she didn't really deserve to be called a housewife.

I sure didn't like LVP's dress - it looked two sizes to big. I know it's like those pillows where the sequins are double-sided and change colour, but it didn't look well as a dress. Too large and bulky.
I wish she would have been more supportive of Kyle - just thrown her a couple of supportive comments. I know it's her style to be aloof, but sometimes, just being a bit softer would be nice.


----------



## cafecreme15

rockhollow said:


> well I thought the reunion was quite uneventful. I hope the second episode is a bit more lively with Camille coming on.
> 
> Like others here, I like Rinna old hairstyle, it's really does suit her, so I see why she's kept it for so long. I think generally most women find a hairstyle that suits them and keep it. I know we've seen many hairstyles of Dorit this season, and some were ok, and lots were misses.
> The hairstyle Rinna has at the reunion is ok, but to me, it just looks like too much hair for her head, I don't really like it.
> 
> Good of Andy to call out Rinna for non participation this season - she didn't really deserve to be called a housewife.
> 
> I sure didn't like LVP's dress - it looked two sizes to big. I know it's like those pillows where the sequins are double-sided and change colour, but it didn't look well as a dress. Too large and bulky.
> I wish she would have been more supportive of Kyle - just thrown her a couple of supportive comments. I know it's her style to be aloof, but sometimes, just being a bit softer would be nice.


I was also thinking that LVP's dress looked like one of those mermaid pillows!


----------



## Tropigal3

Wamgurl said:


> The outfits the ladies wore were atrocious with the exception of Teddy.



That's what I thought.  Teddi was definitely the one who looked good.  LVP, Dorit and Erica's dressed were awful.  Looked like they were wearing fabric from My Little Pony set or something.  Kyle sorely needs a stylist.  All that money and her clothes still wear her.  And I don't care for her hair style but other than that her face looked good so I'm guessing fillers with her new veneers.  Rinna's dress, yuck.


----------



## Luv n bags

Out of all the housewives, I think Teddi is the prettiest in a natural way.  She seems very grounded and down to earth.  Not pretentious and doesn’t appear to have low self esteem.  Not the most exciting to watch, but someone you would want as a friend.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Although I think Dorit's dress is ugly, I think that is a great color on her. Her makeup looks good, too. She has a good make up person.


----------



## CeeJay

Allisonfaye said:


> I think Kyle is going to be sorry she moved. (Also, I want her house).


Frankly, while there are some very nice houses in Encino (I also live here), trust me .. it's NOT Beverly Hills or its environs AT ALL!!!  Mind you, they live "south" of the 101 freeway (the "nice" neighborhoods), up in the Santa Monica "mountain" neighborhoods (they actually purchased Smokey Robinson's prior estate).  Bottom line, you want to go into 'town' (BH), then you have to go over those hills to get there and where they live, that road does not go over the hills!  Worse, there is a MAJOR *NIMBY* going on out here in the Valley, in that a lot of the more wealthy homeowners are 'buying' off the various political officials to cordon off their streets to the traffic that goes from the Valley into town.  The Freeway (101) is HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE .. so most of the locals DO know the back roads (hills), so to now have these freakin' "laws/rules" in place where you can't use the roads?!?! .. REALLY?!?!?!?!  NO!!!  (can you tell that this pisses me off? - HA)!  Anyhow, just wanted to say that most out here believe that Kyle & Mauricio have major-league "sized-down" in moving from BH to Encino!!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

CeeJay said:


> Frankly, while there are some very nice houses in Encino (I also live here), trust me .. it's NOT Beverly Hills or its environs AT ALL!!!  Mind you, they live "south" of the 101 freeway (the "nice" neighborhoods), up in the Santa Monica "mountain" neighborhoods (they actually purchased Smokey Robinson's prior estate).  Bottom line, you want to go into 'town' (BH), then you have to go over those hills to get there and where they live, that road does not go over the hills!  Worse, there is a MAJOR *NIMBY* going on out here in the Valley, in that a lot of the more wealthy homeowners are 'buying' off the various political officials to cordon off their streets to the traffic that goes from the Valley into town.  The Freeway (101) is HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE .. so most of the locals DO know the back roads (hills), so to now have these freakin' "laws/rules" in place where you can't use the roads?!?! .. REALLY?!?!?!?!  NO!!!  (can you tell that this pisses me off? - HA)!  Anyhow, just wanted to say that most out here believe that Kyle & Mauricio have major-league "sized-down" in moving from BH to Encino!!!



Yeah, I know the area well. I lived in West LA and Redondo Beach for 8 years. I had a friend who lived in Reseda and once you went over the hill, it could get brutally hot.


----------



## Swanky

I liked Kyle's hair a lot!  She doesn't bother me much.
I cannot stand Dorit or her voice and I don't like Erika anymore, she was SOOOO smug last night!
LVP has always been self righteous and passive aggressive to me.  RInna doesn't bug me much, neither does Teddi.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Swanky said:


> I don't like Erika anymore, she was SOOOO smug last night!



I think she even scared Andy. She certainly didn't kiss up to him like the other ones do.


----------



## rockhollow

How interesting to hear about the area that Kyle is moving to, thanks for that, I though this was a move up, but maybe not. How long would it take to make the drive?
I'm surprised that Kyle was ok moving far from her usually area. Sounds like it's a bit of a trip to get back to town, she seems a fairly social butterfly, and that that won't be so easy if there's a long drive both ways.
The new house and property looks so nice. Not much fun though if she's out there alone with just Porsha (I think the all the other daughters live independently).


----------



## BalLVLover

The outfits  just awful....why is it everyone seems to go out of the way to pick the most gaudy looking thing for the reunions. 

My opinion of Dorit did not improve, the way she talks down to everyone (including Andy) absolutely rubs me the wrong way. 

I used to like Erica but my opinion of her gas changed a bit this season. 

I know people think Teddy is boring but I actually liked her.


----------



## Luv n bags

BalLVLover said:


> The outfits  just awful....why is it everyone seems to go out of the way to pick the most gaudy looking thing for the reunions.
> 
> My opinion of Dorit did not improve, the way she talks down to everyone (including Andy) absolutely rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> I used to like Erica but my opinion of her gas changed a bit this season.
> 
> I know people think Teddy is boring but I actually liked her.



All their shoes were ankle straps.  And none of them were off the charts pretty.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Kyle’s dress looks like a shower curtain. 

Dorit looks like I’m in a cheap fabric store. Well, now that I think of it they all look like that except Teddi. I actually like what she’s wearing. Simple yet sexy. The other women DID NOT get the memo that old Vegas is beat.


----------



## brooke lynn

What was with Erica and that awkward convo about her book? Why wouldn’t her husband and mother read it? I’m confused....


----------



## brooke lynn

It definitely looks like Kyle did something to her cheeks


----------



## meluvs2shop

rockhollow said:


> How interesting to hear about the area that Kyle is moving to, thanks for that, I though this was a move up, but maybe not. How long would it take to make the drive?
> I'm surprised that Kyle was ok moving far from her usually area. Sounds like it's a bit of a trip to get back to town, she seems a fairly social butterfly, and that that won't be so easy if there's a long drive both ways.
> The new house and property looks so nice. Not much fun though if she's out there alone with just Porsha (I think the all the other daughters live independently).


Is Kyle moving again?!?! I’m confused with all this talk of her old house/new house.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Also, Dorit is delusional and the fact no one ate her alive for her being a **** stirer pissed me off.


----------



## pjhm

meluvs2shop said:


> Also, Dorit is delusional and the fact no one ate her alive for her being a **** stirer pissed me off.


She’s also dishonest and spins her actions after the fact, forgetting that we can see and hear her. I’ve said this before but LVP has the worst taste in choosing friends. To wit, Cedric, Brandy, Yolanda to name three......


----------



## Swanky

Kyles smile is drastically different, it's pretty, but it's different.  Looks like her bite has changed almost.


----------



## Bentley1

purseinsanity said:


> I know a few people who've worked for LVP and all said that it's really Ken who is the mastermind, but the shows portray LVP as she is.  I don't think Ken cares if his wife is in the limelight and gets the credit.


You're right I agree with you. A few years ago we met Lisa and Ken at their restaurant and we while waiting to have a photo taken with Lisa, my friend asked to take one with Ken and he became very bashful and said "oh no you don't need a photo with me, Lisa is the real star here." Lol he seemed super sweet and just waiting in the corner while Lisa was taking photos with fans and lapping up the attention.


----------



## bisousx

Kyle looks fantastic.. of course she had work done, but she looks more radiant every year. Good for her.

Erika looked fabulous and poised. I guess it can come across as smug. I think of her as calm and collected... I'd love to take a few pages from her book on how to behave around sh*t stirrers, annoying relatives, people who make my blood boil.

Rinna's outfit was awful.

Teddi looked good but still very deer in headlights-ish. I thought she would be a cool girl, but I wouldn't want her to be my friend, constantly calling me out of my ish and can't take any of the heat herself. She always looks like she's crying.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

rockhollow said:


> How interesting to hear about the area that Kyle is moving to, thanks for that, I though this was a move up, but maybe not. How long would it take to make the drive?
> I'm surprised that Kyle was ok moving far from her usually area. Sounds like it's a bit of a trip to get back to town, she seems a fairly social butterfly, and that that won't be so easy if there's a long drive both ways.
> The new house and property looks so nice. Not much fun though if she's out there alone with just Porsha (I think the all the other daughters live independently).



I think it is a move up in actual property but the location is less desirable bc it is in the valley but not deep in the valley. You rarely get a huge home with a giant lot in LA proper. The commute is not bad without traffic but brutal if you take the highway. It is also true that the temperature difference is huge.  Honestly, the trade off for cheaper, bigger, and better is very appealing if you don’t mind adding 20 min to your commute.  
I had wanted to move to Los Angeles this past year and looked at a lot of real estate recently. Met a few realtors from the agency and yes it is everywhere!


----------



## Allisonfaye

rockhollow said:


> How interesting to hear about the area that Kyle is moving to, thanks for that, I though this was a move up, but maybe not. How long would it take to make the drive?
> I'm surprised that Kyle was ok moving far from her usually area. Sounds like it's a bit of a trip to get back to town, she seems a fairly social butterfly, and that that won't be so easy if there's a long drive both ways.
> The new house and property looks so nice. Not much fun though if she's out there alone with just Porsha (I think the all the other daughters live independently).



It completely comes down to traffic. It isn't one of the outer lying towns in the valley like Calabassas which is way the he$$ up there (and probably nicer).  Lots of celebrities live up there. But I am guessing Kyle doesn't always do her own driving either.


----------



## Allisonfaye

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I think it is a move up in actual property but the location is less desirable bc it is in the valley but not deep in the valley. You rarely get a huge home with a giant lot in LA proper. The commute is not bad without traffic but brutal if you take the highway. It is also true that the temperature difference is huge.  Honestly, the trade off for cheaper, bigger, and better is very appealing if you don’t mind adding 20 min to your commute.
> I had wanted to move to Los Angeles this past year and looked at a lot of real estate recently. Met a few realtors from the agency and yes it is everywhere!



The traffic in LA has gotten exponentially worse since I lived there. I was there in 2013 and again in 2017 and I spent half of my visit in the car. Not fun.


----------



## Swanky

It wasn't Erika's poise that was smug.  It was her behavior, her responses and reactions were terse as if she was being bothered by being there.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Allisonfaye said:


> The traffic in LA has gotten exponentially worse since I lived there. I was there in 2013 and again in 2017 and I spent half of my visit in the car. Not fun.



Yes so true!  We were late to everything because we had not anticipated how long it takes to go very short distances. Local traffic rarely moves beyond 40mph. Also taking Moholland in and out of the valley is terrifying. The steep cliffs and winding roads is not my thing.


----------



## imgg

brooke lynn said:


> It definitely looks like Kyle did something to her cheeks


I haven't seen the first sit down episode yet,  but from the previews Kyle looks like she had more work done.  Her eyes look a lot different to me and I am hoping she is not falling victim to the thinking that less is more and then more is better.  Her surgery (facelift) she had several months ago was perfect.  She didn't need to change anything at this point.  

Lisa V has had a lot of subtle surgery/fillers over the years.   You don't really notice it much until they show footage from earlier years.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

This reunion has too much sequins. 

No one attacks Dorit because she has reconciled with LVP, who is protecting her.   Dorit is very smart to be on good terms with two of the most popular women on the show: LVP and Erika. I look forward to Camille! No bs Camille should get invited back! She was awesome this season.


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> Frankly, while there are some very nice houses in Encino (I also live here), trust me .. it's NOT Beverly Hills or its environs AT ALL!!!  Mind you, they live "south" of the 101 freeway (the "nice" neighborhoods), up in the Santa Monica "mountain" neighborhoods (they actually purchased Smokey Robinson's prior estate).  Bottom line, you want to go into 'town' (BH), then you have to go over those hills to get there and where they live, that road does not go over the hills!  Worse, there is a MAJOR *NIMBY* going on out here in the Valley, in that a lot of the more wealthy homeowners are 'buying' off the various political officials to cordon off their streets to the traffic that goes from the Valley into town.  The Freeway (101) is HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE .. so most of the locals *DO know the back roads (hills), so to now have these freakin' "laws/rules" in place where you can't use the roads?!?! .. REALLY?!?!?!?!  NO!!! * (can you tell that this pisses me off? - HA)!  Anyhow, just wanted to say that most out here believe that Kyle & Mauricio have major-league "sized-down" in moving from BH to Encino!!!



What?  Is this in just certain parts of LA that you can't take back roads?  We were there last weekend and had to go into LA from LAX at 5pm on a Friday.  I was dreading it, but my navigation took me on the back roads and to my surprise it wasn't bad all.


----------



## Ceeyahd

imgg said:


> I haven't seen the first sit down episode yet,  but from the previews Kyle looks like she had more work done.  Her eyes look a lot different to me and I am hoping she is not falling victim to the thinking that less is more and then more is better.  Her surgery (facelift) she had several months ago was perfect.  She didn't need to change anything at this point.
> 
> Lisa V has had a lot of subtle surgery/fillers over the years.   You don't really notice it much until they show footage from earlier years.



Yes, LVP looks much different. She actually, to me, would have looked better not doing so much. I have to look up her age... She really appears to be in her 60s, not 50s.


----------



## Allisonfaye

imgg said:


> What?  Is this in just certain parts of LA that you can't take back roads?  We were there last weekend and had to go into LA from LAX at 5pm on a Friday.  I was dreading it, but my navigation took me on the back roads and to my surprise it wasn't bad all.



Yes, some of the back roads move pretty quickly. I used to work in Van Nuys and driving over the Mulholland pass at rush hour to West LA wasn't bad at all. And I am guessing you probably took La Cienega or Sepulveda. There are a lot of options to get places. 

When I was there in 2013, I was staying in Beverly Hills and went to Santa Monica to see friends. THAT has very few options so you are pretty much taking an hour. At night when there is no traffic, it could take 20 minutes. I also went to Pasadena at rush hour from the airport and it took me 2 hours. Bleah!


----------



## Bentley1

Allisonfaye said:


> It completely comes down to traffic. It isn't one of the outer lying towns in the valley like Calabassas which is way the he$$ up there (and probably nicer).  Lots of celebrities live up there. But I am guessing Kyle doesn't always do her own driving either.


In Calabasas we actually don't like to consider ourselves part of the Valley per se lol as we're barely on the outskirts of San Fran Valley.
I grew up in Woodland Hills, which is a nicer part of the Valley, but way too populated. Moved right up to Calabasas as soon as I could, right up into the safer gated hills where we are sort of our own community. My parents still live in WH and the Valley has just gotten so bad in recent years w Crime, population explosion, increase in the homeless littering Ventura Blvd etc.
We're really very far removed from
All that in Calabasas, it's really a different world from the Valley thank goodness! Plus we enjoy better weather over here 

I have lots of family & friends in Encino,
I wouldn't consider it a move up in anyway from BH! It's so cluttered and really not very desirable. I personally don't know anyone who says "oh one day when i make it I dream of moving to Encino," Most can't wait to leave.

ETA: I am actually shocked Kyle with all her love of throwing out names of coveted designers, travel destinations etc was OK to move to the Valley and be ok with saying she lives in Encino! Maybe the Oaks in Calabasas, which has brand new gorgeous homes, with all the rest of the big celebs or Hidden Hills across the way? I mean the Drive from Encino isn't that much more. I think she just wants to say it's the "Smokey Robinson Estate."


----------



## Allisonfaye

Bentley1 said:


> My parents still live in WH and the Valley has just gotten so bad in recent years w Crime, population explosion, increase in the homeless littering Ventura Blvd etc."



This is too bad.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

imgg said:


> What?  Is this in just certain parts of LA that you can't take back roads?  We were there last weekend and had to go into LA from LAX at 5pm on a Friday.  I was dreading it, but my navigation took me on the back roads and to my surprise it wasn't bad all.



You are very lucky. It took us 3 hours to get from Beverly Hills to LAX during traffic when we headed out.  Google maps also directed us through the backroads and I had to use the restroom but held it in for hours.

Edit: When we looked at homes in LA. I considered Malibu and Palisades (village and highlands) but the commute is horrible. I really enjoyed Westwood, BH flats, and West Hollywood. It is very close to everything. Most of my friends live in Santa Monica and they said they would never leave but going there made me understand why. 

We also looked at a place in Bel air right on Stradella, which is a terrifying road to live on btw. Bel air has the most traffic jammed roads ever.  The whole neighborhood has narrow roads so there is a traffic jam getting in and out. That reason alone would make me want to move.

Sorry about all the comments on the homes. I get a bit overexcited. Los angles has some of the most diverse and luxurious homes in the country. It is really pretty.


----------



## Bentley1

Allisonfaye said:


> This is too bad.


Yeah it is! My parent's home was broken into a few years ago, ransacked and all my mother's jewelry, heirlooms etc were taken. My parents are in their 70s & 80s, it's heartbreaking how the elderly in that area are being targeted.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah it is! My parent's home was broken into a few years ago, ransacked and all my mother's jewelry, heirlooms etc were taken. My parents are in their 70s & 80s, it's heartbreaking how the elderly in that area are being targeted.



Wow that is awful. I’m sorry. I would never have thought that of Woodland Hills. It has a tame reputation.


----------



## RueMonge

theamericanchinadoll said:


> You are very lucky. It took us 3 hours to get from Beverly Hills to LAX during traffic when we headed out.  Google maps also directed us through the backroads and I had to use the restroom but held it in for hours..



You had a very unusual experience and there must have been multiple Google maps kerfluffles. There is no traffic where it will take 3 hours to get from BH to LAX.

I like taking Mulholland or Coldwater through the hills and yeah, Kyle probably doesn't usually drive herself.
Kyle seems pretty emotional right now, maybe worrying about her show and her sisters reaction. I like her hair and thought her dress was a breath of fresh air from the usual reunion outfits.


----------



## MamaSleepy

pjhm said:


> She’s also dishonest and spins her actions after the fact, forgetting that we can see and hear her. I’ve said this before but LVP has the worst taste in choosing friends. To wit, Cedric, Brandy, Yolanda to name three......


Why is Yolanda included in the bad friends group?

Yes, I too scratch my head wondering how these gals seem to forget they're being recorded! Duh!


----------



## MamaSleepy

MamaSleepy said:


> Why is Yolanda included in the bad friends group?


.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah it is! My parent's home was broken into a few years ago, ransacked and all my mother's jewelry, heirlooms etc were taken. My parents are in their 70s & 80s, it's heartbreaking how the elderly in that area are being targeted.



Oh, that's terrible!



RueMonge said:


> You had a very unusual experience and there must have been multiple Google maps kerfluffles. There is no traffic where it will take 3 hours to get from BH to LAX.
> 
> I like taking Mulholland or Coldwater through the hills and yeah, Kyle probably doesn't usually drive herself.
> Kyle seems pretty emotional right now, maybe worrying about her show and her sisters reaction. I like her hair and thought her dress was a breath of fresh air from the usual reunion outfits.



Kyle has no idea what she is in for. She is getting flamed for saying Kim Zolciak is not a racist. She is going to be sorry she waded into that pool


----------



## CeeJay

Allisonfaye said:


> Yeah, I know the area well. I lived in West LA and Redondo Beach for 8 years. I had a friend who lived in Reseda and once you went over the hill, it could get brutally hot.


Yup, for sure!  Pasadena (where we used to live) is a good 10 degrees cooler, so in the valley .. you MUST have a pool in the summertime to keep yourself cool.  My HB drives me nuts because he turns up the A/C such that that dayum thing is running a good part of the day which drives up our LADPW fees .. uggh (amazingly, when I give him the last HUGE bill and made HIM pay for it out of his account, he has since changed the A/C!).


----------



## CeeJay

Swanky said:


> I liked Kyle's hair a lot!  She doesn't bother me much.
> I cannot stand Dorit or her voice and I don't like Erika anymore, she was SOOOO smug last night!
> LVP has always been self righteous and passive aggressive to me.  RInna doesn't bug me much, neither does Teddi.



*Kyle* - I've always liked Kyle and sometimes feel kind of bad for her.  I think LVP does takes advantage of her and their friendship, and why LVP takes Dorit's side as opposed to Kyle .. just don't get that 
*Dorit* - uggh, uggh, uggh .. cannot stand her and her CONSTANT lying (such a dumb sh#t .. doesn't she realize that everything is filmed and the 'truth' will be right there?).  What cracks me up about Dorit, is that she thinks that she & the family are "top rung" (have to use THESE glasses, etc.), yet .. listen to PK; he is BY NO MEANS Posh!!! 
*LVP* - I've always liked her (she can be quite cheeky), but she does have a mean streak in her sometimes and she sure as heck shows it with Rinna (not that I'm always opposed).  I don't get her constant approval of Dorit though .. 
*Rinna* - she was more likable this season although I've never been so opposed to her 
*Erika* - Erika doesn't bother me, to me - she's transparent (meaning that I get her 'tricks' and have had to use them in the Corporate world to keep people "in line") 
*Teddy* - I really liked her; she called things as she saw them .. but I wonder if she will return for another season?


----------



## Allisonfaye

I think they will bring Teddy back. They usually do unless everyone hates the person.


----------



## TC1

Has anyone else heard the rumour that Heather Locklear might be joining the cast?


----------



## pjhm

MamaSleepy said:


> Why is Yolanda included in the bad friends group?
> 
> Yes, I too scratch my head wondering how these gals seem to forget they're being recorded! Duh!


She turned on Ken a couple times getting verbally aggressive and joined forces with Brandy. But I’d take her over Dorit, but point is LVP brought the two into the show as “her friends.” She knew Yolanda from her friendship with Mohammed Hadid, Yo,s  ex-husband.


----------



## Bentley1

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Wow that is awful. I’m sorry. I would never have thought that of Woodland Hills. It has a tame reputation.


Thank you  
Yeah it was wonderful while I was growing up In the 90s, the just progressively worse over the years. I'm probably making it sound worse than it is, but compared to the past, it's quite different. According to the LAPD, the gangs from the "other side of Ventura" in the Canoga Park etc area are coming up into the hills and causing a lot of the crime, unfortunately. I personally had to get away from it, especially once I decided to have a baby a few years back.


----------



## bisousx

What irks me about Teddi is that she can't hold her own against the other women. Teddi unfortunately brands herself as inferior to the other HWs with her body language and her constant crying, even though pound for pound she is gorgeous, fit and isn't financially average or poor by any means. All the women are talking down to Teddi, consoling her or having to lift her up... idk. Just irks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle supports Wig (Kim Z), says she isn't a racist.  By Kyle...


----------



## simone72

Teddi will be on the Jeff Lewis show today on Sirius xm at 11 am EST repeat at 2 pm


----------



## imgg

TC1 said:


> Has anyone else heard the rumour that Heather Locklear might be joining the cast?


She might be fun to watch.  I remember in her heyday watching her on the Late Night and it appeared to me she was trying so hard to play a bimbo.  That is one of my biggest pet peeves is when people try to act like something their not.  Just be you, whatever that is.


----------



## simone72

I hope they don’t hire Heather Locklear she’s in and  out of rehab and didn’t she just punch her boyfriend ?? It would be like bringing back Kim Richards all over again


----------



## Swanky

Agreed


----------



## tweegy

Dear God I hope Heather isn't casted.. Can't picture her on the show...


----------



## Allisonfaye

simone72 said:


> I hope they don’t hire Heather Locklear she’s in and  out of rehab and didn’t she just punch her boyfriend ?? It would be like bringing back Kim Richards all over again



It's too bad. She had it made. Every time a show needed a vixen character, she was the one.


----------



## Bentley1

I've heard for many years now that Denise Richards is desperate to be cast on the show? She even outright asked Andy on WWHL once and he just basically "yeah I've heard you'd reallly love to be on the show." Then just moved on with the conversation lol

And a big no for Heather Lockleaer


----------



## simone72

I would watch Denise Richards more interesting than Teddi!


----------



## Bagisa

What does Teddi’s husband do for a living? I’m shocked they can afford a mortgage on a $4M home.


----------



## baghagg

Bagisa said:


> What does Teddi’s husband do for a living? I’m shocked they can afford a mortgage on a $4M home.


Security systems (commercial and residential,  not IT)

Follow me on Insta:  Swaghagg

Sent from my SM-G892U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Private personal security pays a lot esp if you own your own company in a town like LA. Lots of celebs use it and a lot of headquarters are based in LA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wanted Andy to ask if accountability coaching could afford her life without her husband. Because I can’t see it. 

I do think her money comes from her dad. Of course she probably wouldn’t say it.


----------



## simone72

DC-Cutie said:


> I wanted Andy to ask if accountability coaching could afford her life without her husband. Because I can’t see it.
> 
> I do think her money comes from her dad. Of course she probably wouldn’t say it.


I totally agree with you !


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> I wanted Andy to ask if accountability coaching could afford her life without her husband. Because I can’t see it.
> 
> I do think her money comes from her dad. Of course she probably wouldn’t say it.



Perhaps with the coaching gig plus being a HW she could do it on her own but probably in a million dollar house.  I don't believe that daddy gives her anything, after all she said that when she headed off the Cali mom and dad just said "Good luck".  I know a woman who was in similar circumstances when she left home.  No entitlements.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> I wanted Andy to ask if accountability coaching could afford her life without her husband. Because I can’t see it.
> 
> I do think her money comes from her dad. Of course she probably wouldn’t say it.


I can't take her "accountability" coaching job seriously.  I'm sure she probably gets money from Dad.


----------



## Bagisa

I assume she’s a trust fund kid. There’s no way she and her husband could independently afford a $4m home, AND a beachside getaway.


----------



## Bagisa

BTW, has this been mentioned???


----------



## imgg

Bagisa said:


> BTW, has this been mentioned???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051849


Her plastic surgeon deserves an award.

Speaking of plastic surgery, after watching the reunion Kyle looks like she had some recent eye work done. 
HD cameras are not flattering to the ladies, especially Kyle and Teddi.


----------



## Swanky

A lot of people can’t afford their lifestyle without their DH (or DW).


----------



## kemilia

Bagisa said:


> BTW, has this been mentioned???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051849


Wow!


----------



## cafecreme15

imgg said:


> Her plastic surgeon deserves an award.
> 
> Speaking of plastic surgery, after watching the reunion Kyle looks like she had some recent eye work done.
> HD cameras are not flattering to the ladies, especially Kyle and Teddi.



Wow I want to know what surgeon did Dorit’s rhinoplasty!


----------



## imgg

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow I want to know what surgeon did Dorit’s rhinoplasty!


I would like to know as well.  He did an amazing job and her browlift/bleph is perfect!


----------



## DC-Cutie

imgg said:


> Her plastic surgeon deserves an award.
> 
> Speaking of plastic surgery, after watching the reunion Kyle looks like she had some recent eye work done.
> HD cameras are not flattering to the ladies, especially Kyle and Teddi.


Everytime I watch these reunions I regret getting a 4K HD Curve TV!!  I see everything


----------



## rockhollow

Wasn’t Teddi married before Edwin? Maybe she has funds from that marriage. Are both her children from the second marriage?
And with grandchildren now, maybe her dad is more helpful. Teddi said there was no financial help when she first set off for LA, but now that she’s older, more established, dad is more generous.

Before this show, I’d never even heard of a accountably coach. How much would you pay someone to send you texts to keep you accountable - I bet you could get an app for that quite cheaply.


----------



## Wamgurl

Bagisa said:


> I assume she’s a trust fund kid. There’s no way she and her husband could independently afford a $4m home, AND a beachside getaway.



Her Dad is John Cougar Mellencamp $$$$


----------



## Allisonfaye

Wamgurl said:


> Her Dad is John Cougar Mellencamp $$$$



I don't think of JCM as someone who would be loaded. He really hasn't done much for a long time. CNW says he is worth $25m. I am betting he doesn't give her money.


----------



## Bagisa

Wamgurl said:


> Her Dad is John Cougar Mellencamp $$$$



Yes, I know. A/K/A the owner of the trust fund(s).


----------



## pjhm

imgg said:


> I would like to know as well.  He did an amazing job and her browlift/bleph is perfect!



What a transformation- at first I thought the before was Erika, had to do a triple take. Yes that doc deserves an award, who did it? Anyone know?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't think of JCM as someone who would be loaded. He really hasn't done much for a long time. CNW says he is worth $25m. I am betting he doesn't give her money.


you'd be surprised - Royalties, investment, real estate, smart money decisions early on, etc - he could be sitting nicely.  Just because artist haven't done much in a while, doesn't mean a whole lot.


----------



## Bagisa

He sold 40M records and he tours regularly. 

David Bowie was smart with his money very early on, so he was able to reap the rewards later on in life. I see Mellencamp in the same vein. He’s not a flashy spender. And I wouldn’t be surprised if his divorce settlements required him to set up trusts for his children.


----------



## buzzytoes

When she was on Jeff Lewis' radio show the other day he was calculating she was making eighty Grand a month through her website. I have no idea where he got the number of clients but he multiplied that by the $250 or whatever she charges.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gal4Dior

rockhollow said:


> Wasn’t Teddi married before Edwin? Maybe she has funds from that marriage. Are both her children from the second marriage?
> And with grandchildren now, maybe her dad is more helpful. Teddi said there was no financial help when she first set off for LA, but now that she’s older, more established, dad is more generous.
> 
> Before this show, I’d never even heard of a accountably coach. How much would you pay someone to send you texts to keep you accountable - I bet you could get an app for that quite cheaply.



A coworker of mine lost 40 pounds after working with an accountability coach. It was so strange to see Facebook messages from this woman boasting about how much weight my coworker lost and how proud she was of “her friend.” 

The relationship was strange...and I thought for a moment my coworker joined some kind of cult. The “affirmations” just didn’t seem genuine to me, but hey - it worked.


----------



## tweegy

LVSistinaMM said:


> A coworker of mine lost 40 pounds after working with an accountability coach. It was so strange to see Facebook messages from this woman boasting about how much weight my coworker lost and how proud she was of “her friend.”
> 
> The relationship was strange...and I thought for a moment my coworker joined some kind of cult. The “affirmations” just didn’t seem genuine to me, but hey - it worked.


Hmm.. I gotta look into that and start a business lol! It's 2018 anybody can truly be anything!!


----------



## bisbee

buzzytoes said:


> When she was on Jeff Lewis' radio show the other day he was calculating she was making eighty Grand a month through her website. I have no idea where he got the number of clients but he multiplied that by the $250 or whatever she charges.


Eighty grand a month?  That would pay the mortgage!


----------



## DC-Cutie

If telling people 'you're doing great, keep up the good work' and 'send me pics of what you ate today' will give me 80 grand a month, sign me up!


----------



## absolutpink

Accountability coaches are huge around here right now! I have a friend who does it and she charges $280/month for 1 "contact" per week, which basically means one text message. She said most of her clients have contact with her 3-4 times a week and she has around 25 clients at any given time. Blows my mind.

As for Dorit, her surgeon deserves an award!


----------



## buzzytoes

absolutpink said:


> Accountability coaches are huge around here right now! I have a friend who does it and she charges $280/month for 1 "contact" per week, which basically means one text message. She said most of her clients have contact with her 3-4 times a week and she has around 25 clients at any given time. Blows my mind.
> 
> As for Dorit, her surgeon deserves an award!



That’s seven grand a month - I’d take it!


----------



## absolutpink

buzzytoes said:


> That’s seven grand a month - I’d take it!



Insane, right?! I also have another friend who started out as a photographer for fun and then grew his IG to 80k followers and now makes between $750-5,000 a POST and travels the world for free. I'm just the fool showing up at the office 45+ hours per week for way less $. How do we sign up for these jobs?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

absolutpink said:


> Insane, right?! I also have another friend who started out as a photographer for fun and then grew his IG to 80k followers and now makes between $750-5,000 a POST and travels the world for free. I'm just the fool showing up at the office 45+ hours per week for way less $. How do we sign up for these jobs?!


I travel a lot and post pics, last year I was contacted by a company to do a partnership for 3 mos.  Got a few hotel stays comp'd, excursions, money for food and made some nice spare change doing it. I couldn't do it full-time, but know for a fact it's very lucrative.


----------



## lulilu

I totally LMAO when I saw Dorit's before and after photos.  She is so conceited and it's all plastic, bleach, straightener and makeup.  I am surprised someone hasn't posted that photo before.


----------



## roses5682

absolutpink said:


> Accountability coaches are huge around here right now! I have a friend who does it and she charges $280/month for 1 "contact" per week, which basically means one text message. She said most of her clients have contact with her 3-4 times a week and she has around 25 clients at any given time. Blows my mind.
> 
> As for Dorit, her surgeon deserves an award!



Well damn, I'm clearly in the wrong business


----------



## purseinsanity

Bagisa said:


> BTW, has this been mentioned???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051849


OMG.  No way!  Is that really Dorit???


----------



## DC-Cutie

so Dorit changed her whole face and picked up about 5 different accents as part of the process


----------



## absolutpink

DC-Cutie said:


> so Dorit changed her whole face and picked up about 5 different accents as part of the process



The fake accents drive me CRAZY! I keep going back to that picture to try to see the resemblance but I just can't see it.


----------



## buzzytoes

absolutpink said:


> Insane, right?! I also have another friend who started out as a photographer for fun and then grew his IG to 80k followers and now makes between $750-5,000 a POST and travels the world for free. I'm just the fool showing up at the office 45+ hours per week for way less $. How do we sign up for these jobs?!



Right? I’m just over here dying to quit my 8-5 so I can do my side hustle full time but that’s surely not going to be making me $80k a month!


----------



## Nahreen

I am amazed people pay lots of money for crazy **** like an accountability coach. I feel the same when these housewives shows bring in people to cleanse their home of spirits or have seanses.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I saw this article on the Bustle: 



Why Lisa Vanderpump Is The Best Housewife of All Time In The 'Real Housewives' Franchise - Bustlehttps://apple.news/A1-6xJfE6Rfm5PEH_dCB6zA


Do you think it is true or a bit sycophantic?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tropigal3

Doritos before and after is shocking!  I'd like to hear what she sounded like at the age that photo was taken.

As for Teddi's income, I'm kinda shocked on that as well!  I suppose it makes a big difference where you live because I doubt that an "accountability coach" would make hardly anything where I live.  In fact people would probably roll their eyes and laugh.


----------



## Luv n bags

Accountability coach = Cheerleader [emoji351]


----------



## Swanky

I guess some people don't have positive support in their lives and have to pay for motivation or ball busting lol

Teddy seems a little too sensitive for a reality show, nothing at all wrong with that, I could never ever do it.
I can take or leave her.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I like Teddy and hope she stays another season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Teddy is really sensitive.  Erika smelled that from a mile away and POUNCED!  If she comes back, I hope she plays Erika dust.  I like Erika, but people don't need to tip toe around her or cater to her mean girl, I only hang out with gay men on my payroll persona.

Dorit can certainly go!


----------



## Creativelyswank

I hope Teddy leaves, she has a such a sweet spirit and I think these shows are soul crushing. 
*yet I still watch.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I would like to see Teddi come back. She went through a newbie hazing of sorts and likely learned some lessons on how to deal with everyone. I have a feeling that by paying Erika dust - she will seek her friendship out of insecurity. I find that to be the case with most insecure women.

Erika takes herself way too seriously. She's morphed into full time EJ and I would enjoy seeing more EG (if they are not one in the same).

LVP should have said something on Kyle's behalf numerous times. I know I don't like getting in between my friends so I'm either going to stay out of it completely or try to reconcile them.

Kyle needs to throw her entire wardrobe away. Like throw the whole closet away and start over!!! 

Dorit - bleh. Bye.

Bring back Camille! She's chill these days but can definitely bring it in an entertaining way. I loved how she treated Dorit at Teddi's beach house. #tattletale


----------



## Swanky

I don't love when they bring back HWs, it's like people forgot we didn't like them just because when they guest appear they're not as annoying anymore lol
I'd rather they just continue to guest appear.


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> so Dorit changed her whole face and picked up about 5 different accents as part of the process


HA! .. the one (or 2) parts that DO NOT look good IMO are her enormous boobs!  They look ridiculous; she should really consider downsizing them.


----------



## yellowbernie

CeeJay said:


> HA! .. the one (or 2) parts that DO NOT look good IMO are her enormous boobs!  They look ridiculous; she should really consider downsizing them.


Totally agree on that one..I hate when she wears those tops and dresses where they are about falling out, they look stupid.  Not sexy at all.


----------



## Florasun

absolutpink said:


> Accountability coaches are huge around here right now! I have a friend who does it and she charges $280/month for 1 "contact" per week, which basically means one text message. She said most of her clients have contact with her 3-4 times a week and she has around 25 clients at any given time. Blows my mind.
> 
> As for Dorit, her surgeon deserves an award!



That is so interesting! I had no idea they were a thing. I could lie like I mean it for that much money for so little work.


----------



## Swanky

OMG the reunion just reminded me how much I hate Dorit's "haphazardly placed hair pins" lol
If she'd done about 3-4 less I'd be into it, why is she always the most!?
The flashbacks of her make me embarrassed. 

And Erika is so stiff, acting like she cannot move her body or head is just so nauseating.  Gahhhhh
Her blowing off her $40k/month on glam because others spend $90-100k is so obnoxious lol!!!


----------



## yellowbernie

They sure do use the I love You a lot, about got sick when Dorit and Camile were hugging and tell each other they were sorry, and they loved each other.  come on so phony!!

And I have to agree what is wrong with Erika she seems so stiff and unfriendly.  Does she feel she's to good to be sitting with these ladies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

when Andy asked why Tom and her mom hadn't read the book, Ericka seemed pissed he even asked.  Something is brewing behind the scenes.  If I wrote a book my parents,  hubby and close friends/family would get the first read.  But she was too busy spending $40K on her glam team to get them a copy.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

So just watched the second part of the reunion. Must say compared to prior seasons, this is the most boring reunion ever (I guess reflecting the season itself).  Based on Andy's comment's wouldn't be surprised if Camille is asked back as a full time housewife.


----------



## simone72

CanuckBagLover said:


> So just watched the second part of the reunion. Must say compared to prior seasons, this is the most boring reunion ever (I guess reflecting the season itself).  Based on Andy's comment's wouldn't be surprised if Camille is asked back as a full time housewife.


Omg I was just about to post how boring it was!!


----------



## Bagisa

Erika looked like she had a stick up her ass the entire time. Literally. It’s like she’s forgotten how to emote.


----------



## pursegrl12

Bagisa said:


> Erika looked like she had a stick up her ass the entire time. Literally. It’s like she’s forgotten how to emote.


she just takes herself way to seriously...it's like she's playin this "role" and acting uptight all the time so she'll seem like shes so cool and serious.....it's so transparent. but really she's just extremely insecure and doesn't know how to act like herself.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Erica's behavior is embarrassing to watch. I can't stand Dorit, but at least she expresses herself authentically. Lisa Rinna had made it off my sh#t list, she was so different from last season - my POV, of course. Teddy should give Erica zero f's, so hard to watch them interact, I'd have a hard time watching/listening to them interact irl. Vanderpump had a better season this year. Kyle, same old thing. Camille, did fine.


----------



## simone72

Kyle couldn’t stop cringing when they showed clips of her showing off her handbags! Surprised to hear she may not want to live in that house anymore since burglary. I’ve seen people on Instagram show off their stuff and then get robbed there’s always someone watching out there I can’t believe she didn’t put her jewelry in a safety box at the bank or something


----------



## Tropigal3

Yeah now Kyle feels the house has bad karma.  Maybe she should get it blessed or "cleansed" or something.  It is a beautiful home.  And it was so thoughtful of LVP to get Kyle her first Chanel after the burglary.  

Erika needs to lighten up.  She's so afraid to lose control that she prefers being stiff and cold.  No girl, it IS ice in your veins not diamonds!

Dorit and those hair clips.    Three of them would have been much classier, especially with those over the top earrings.


----------



## serenluv202

Erika is a mean girl on the outside with a sad little girl on the inside.  She has daddy issues which is why she married an old man who acts like a dad would.  I don't think he cares much about her these days.  He is just waiting for her to save up a nice nest egg so she can't contest the prenup and lay claim to half of his money.  He will set her free very soon.  She is lucky she has a career and tv show that both pay a lot.  Her talent is marginal at best.  She needs to be gone from RHOBH because she brought nothing but a nasty attitude this season. 

Dorit is now an Erika Jayne wannabe after all the drama she caused last year with pantygate.  She is delusional and untrustworthy, and that husband is creepy as hell.

Teddi held her own this season.  I hope she comes back next season as something other that Dorit and Erika's punching bag.

Camille they need to bring back full time.  I didn't really like Camille when she was on the show.  I thought she was pretentious and mean.  Dorit and Erika make her look like a saint.  She can bury both of them though.

LVP is as classy and manipulative as ever.  She is RHOBH.

Kyle is usually a doormat but she was quite scrappy this season.  I love how she called Dorit and LVP out on their two faced behavior.

Lipsa faded into the woodwork this season. Time for her to go.


----------



## RueMonge

serenluv202 said:


> Erika is a mean girl on the outside with a sad little girl on the inside.  She has daddy issues which is why she married an old man who acts like a dad would.  I don't think he cares much about her these days.  He is just waiting for her to save up a nice nest egg so she can't contest the prenup and lay claim to half of his money.  He will set her free very soon.  She is lucky she has a career and tv show that both pay a lot.  Her talent is marginal at best.  She needs to be gone from RHOBH because she brought nothing but a nasty attitude this season.
> go.



I'm no fan of Erika, but unless you know them, how do you know what he thinks of her?  We have hardly seen him on the show lately.


----------



## Prufrock613

DC-Cutie said:


> when Andy asked why Tom and her mom hadn't read the book, Ericka seemed pissed he even asked.  Something is brewing behind the scenes.  If I wrote a book my parents,  hubby and close friends/family would get the first read.  But she was too busy spending $40K on her glam team to get them a copy.



EJ was super icy with any questions Andy asked.  If looks could kill.  Notice how she changed her story that 40K wasn’t just glam, it was x, y and z.  She looked like a real piece of work when she said it wasn’t much compared to other people.  The other people she refers to are people like Beyoncé...girl is no superstar!



Bagisa said:


> Erika looked like she had a stick up her ass the entire time. Literally. It’s like she’s forgotten how to emote.



Sometimes I think EJ thinks feelings are for the weak.

She looked like a fembot.  I wonder how Mikey changes her batteries at the end of the day?


----------



## Prufrock613

I think LVP had every right to pull Doritos face from those pictures for the magazine.  D acted like an entitled brat complaining and just being downright offensive to the makeup team.  If I was LVP I would have reshot the entire thing.

EJ just couldn’t wait to interject her comments, to skewer LVP.  LVP has added levity to this disastrous reunion.

Watching Camille check EJ was golden ❤️


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Tropigal3 said:


> Yeah now Kyle feels the house has bad karma.  Maybe she should get it blessed or "cleansed" or something.  It is a beautiful home.  And it was so thoughtful of LVP to get Kyle her first Chanel after the burglary.
> 
> Erika needs to lighten up.  She's so afraid to lose control that she prefers being stiff and cold.  No girl, it IS ice in your veins not diamonds!
> 
> Dorit and those hair clips.    Three of them would have been much classier, especially with those over the top earrings.




I wouldn't be surprised at all if Kyle decided to sell the house after the robbery, it would be such a Kyle thing to do.

I wish Andy would get rid of Erika Jayne.  She brings nothing to the show and just ratchets everything down.

I hope Andy does bring back Camille.  She would stand her own against Dorit and EJ. And I would like to give her a second chance.


----------



## simone72

40k is not much compared to what others spend on 
monthly glam aka Jlo I guess and that caliber of celebrities lol it is embarrassing to hear EJ speak like that she obviously forgot where she came from and with all that’s going on in the world she sounds awful I know people that have tons and don’t flaunt I also heard a rumor that she’s leaving the show ?? It’s on instagram


----------



## Prufrock613

CanuckBagLover said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all if Kyle decided to sell the house after the robbery, it would be such a Kyle thing to do.
> 
> I wish Andy would get rid of Erika Jayne.  She brings nothing to the show and just ratchets everything down.
> 
> I hope Andy does bring back Camille.  She would stand her own against Dorit and EJ. And I would like to give her a second chance.



You could see the look in Kyle’s eyes about the house- it has bad juju for her...her psychic told her.

I wish Andy would hug EJ just like he did Wigs & Cigs, last week.

I have a nagging feeling that EJ won’t be back.  I’d welcome Camille with open arms.


----------



## simone72

Prufrock613 said:


> You could see the look in Kyle’s eyes about the house- it has bad juju for her...her psychic told her.
> 
> I wish Andy would hug EJ just like he did Wigs & Cigs, last week.
> 
> I have a nagging feeling that EJ won’t be back.  I’d welcome Camille with open arms.


I wouldn’t be surprised EJ wouldn’t be Coming back hence her attitude of not giving a damn and she already used the show as a platform for her performances and a book so we’ll see I feel the same


----------



## Prufrock613

simone72 said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised EJ wouldn’t be Coming back hence her attitude of not giving a damn and she already used the show as a platform for her performances and a book so we’ll see I feel the same


Well, you know she gives no effs, “not one, none, not one , zero, zero, zero, done.”

She needs to go pay her puss with “her gays” and allow me to enjoy my snark fest on Bravo

Peeps are tearing up her Instagram.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Erica is just too extra, too much. She didn't start out on the show like this. I wonder if she changed her mind about how special she believes she's become or if she played it that way, I kind of think she's decided that she's arrived since her exposure on the show. She's no spring chicken, and without the exposure of the show no one's going to be thinking of her, except her dedicated fan base.


----------



## tweegy

CanuckBagLover said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all if Kyle decided to sell the house after the robbery, it would be such a Kyle thing to do.
> 
> I wish Andy would get rid of Erika Jayne.  She brings nothing to the show and just ratchets everything down.
> 
> I hope Andy does bring back Camille.  She would stand her own against Dorit and EJ. And I would like to give her a second chance.


I didn't realize it was the new house that was robbed.. Honestly, if I just bought a house and was robbed...I'd probably bust outta there too and sell..


----------



## imgg

Ceeyahd said:


> Erica is just too extra, too much. She didn't start out on the show like this. I wonder if she changed her mind about how special she believes she's become or if she played it that way, I kind of think she's decided that she's arrived since her exposure on the show. She's no spring chicken, and without the exposure of the show no one's going to be thinking of her, except her dedicated fan base.


Maybe it's me, but EJ hasn't changed much on the show.  She was slightly more reserved, but I recall her tearing into the other housewives on her first season.  She has a very guarded personality and has never healed from her childhood wounds.  She overcompensates this with a larger than life persona, but deep down, she seems like a troubled, insecure girl.  She needs to grow up.


----------



## imgg

I hope they don't bring Camille or Teddi back.  I don't find either of these ladies interesting.


----------



## pjhm

When she first came on the show as Erika Girardi she was quite pleasant, and her comments seemed reasonable. She was a Yolanda defender and I thought she was an interesting character. Now she seems like an embittered porn star and adds no warmth nor class to the show.


----------



## Ceeyahd

imgg said:


> Maybe it's me, but EJ hasn't changed much on the show.  She was slightly more reserved, but I recall her tearing into the other housewives on her first season.  She has a very guarded personality and has never healed from her childhood wounds.  She overcompensates this with a larger than life persona, but deep down, she seems like a troubled, insecure girl.  She needs to grow up.



I suppose the change is aggression & hostility presentation. Before she didn't seem as if she would snap, now she does. She exposed a higher level of anger, shorter fuse. When she responded in that crazy manner on the boat towards Eileen, past season, I was shocked. Her demeanor this season is very familiar to that boat interaction, she seems ready to blow or attack more easily and at an unnecessary level. Her reactions exceed the needed response, IMO. But, yes she's always been *****y.. used to be amusing.


----------



## Ceeyahd

pjhm said:


> When she first came on the show as Erika Girardi she was quite pleasant, and her comments seemed reasonable. She was a Yolanda defender and I thought she was an interesting character. Now she seems like an embittered porn star and adds no warmth nor class to the show.



Yes. I honestly would think she could be embarrassing to her family, lately. Always ready to rumble.

ETA: Atlanta HWs Nene & Kim have also had over the top seasons and moments. Nene has come back to earth... Kim, yuck.


----------



## imgg

Ceeyahd said:


> I suppose the change is aggression & hostility presentation. Before she didn't seem as if she would snap, now she does. She exposed a higher level of anger, shorter fuse. When she responded in that crazy manner on the boat towards Eileen, past season, I was shocked. Her demeanor this season is very familiar to that boat interaction, she seems ready to blow or attack more easily and at an unnecessary level. Her reactions exceed the needed response, IMO. But, yes she's always been *****y.. used to be amusing.


She switches from arrogance to anger in a snap of a finger.  She needs to seek some help for her anger issues for sure.


----------



## CeeJay

Prufrock613 said:


> Sometimes I think EJ thinks feelings are for the weak.


THIS .. 100%%%!!!!  But, let me tell you .. it's these people who are extremely sensitive and if you find that Achilles heel, oh boy!  I used to be good friends with someone like this; she would do EVERYTHING in her power to NEVER let anyone else get the upper hand to MAKE SURE that they couldn't find that achilles heel.  I was the only one who knew and one time called her out and that was THE END of our friendship (not that I really cared at that point).  They end up being VERY lonely people ..


----------



## Bentley1

Ceeyahd said:


> I suppose the change is aggression & hostility presentation. Before she didn't seem as if she would snap, now she does. She exposed a higher level of anger, shorter fuse. When she responded in that crazy manner on the boat towards Eileen, past season, I was shocked. Her demeanor this season is very familiar to that boat interaction, she seems ready to blow or attack more easily and at an unnecessary level. Her reactions exceed the needed response, IMO. But, yes she's always been *****y.. used to be amusing.


Totally agree with everything!
What's that saying by Confuscius "Don't use a cannon to kill a musquito."
Yeah, Erica needs anger management like yesterday. Her anger is so overboard and out of control. Her behavior on the reunion was so cringeworthy and embarrassing, I hope Andy gives her the boot bc she was even nasty to him the whole time.


----------



## sydgirl

Boy, what was with Erikas attitude?! Especially to Andy! If looks could kill [emoji23] 
Her i dont give a sh!t attitude to wearing fur showed her true cold little heart!! 
All she wants is her ass kissing glam squad praising her 24/7... does she have any real friends? Really hope she doesn't come back... [emoji849]


----------



## Prufrock613

sydgirl said:


> Boy, what was with Erikas attitude?! Especially to Andy! If looks could kill [emoji23]
> Her i dont give a sh!t attitude to wearing fur showed her true cold little heart!!
> All she wants is her ass kissing glam squad praising her 24/7... does she have any real friends? Really hope she doesn't come back... [emoji849]


 It was mentioned several times by others- you are not crazy- it was there in full HD quality about how Mrs Giradi really rolls.


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> THIS .. 100%%%!!!!  But, let me tell you .. it's these people who are extremely sensitive and if you find that Achilles heel, oh boy!  I used to be good friends with someone like this; she would do EVERYTHING in her power to NEVER let anyone else get the upper hand to MAKE SURE that they couldn't find that achilles heel.  I was the only one who knew and one time called her out and that was THE END of our friendship (not that I really cared at that point).  They end up being VERY lonely people ..


Yes, I know someone who is like this.  After a few years I decided to just cut her out.  Same, when called on their BS, it’s like roaches in the light.


----------



## Prufrock613

imgg said:


> I hope they don't bring Camille or Teddi back.  I don't find either of these ladies interesting.


I find Teddi a breath of fresh air

As much as I love Camille, recasting a HW has never amounted to anything good- Sheree, Kim Z, Lydia (my pretty pony), Danielle - they all ended up looking like money whores


----------



## Allisonfaye

I am guessing Erika takes a lot of crap now that people know how much she spends on her glam squad. She was very defensive about it whereas in the past, she was almost proud of how much she spent. 

Also, I stand by my assertion earlier that Kyle will move back to Bel Air. She is a believer in juju and karma and all of that so that house has a bad taste for her now. She was noncommittal when discussing staying in Encino.


----------



## imgg

Prufrock613 said:


> *I find Teddi a breath of fresh air*
> 
> As much as I love Camille, recasting a HW has never amounted to anything good- Sheree, Kim Z, Lydia (my pretty pony), Danielle - they all ended up looking like money whores


Teddi seems like a walking contradictory imho.  She complains about others for gossiping and sh*t stirring, as she is gossiping and sh*t stirring.  When she is called out, she can't handle it and cries.   She says she doesn't care about worldly things or appearances yet gets plastic surgery and wears hair extensions.  No hate here for that, but in her own words about how she is "so honest" and "never lies" which is laughable.  When she was called out about it, instead of being "honest" and owning it, she justifies it by saying its okay because she doesn't talk about it.  

Its the holier than thou attitude I have a hard time with, especially when she is doing the exact thing she is complaining about.


----------



## pjhm

imgg said:


> Teddi seems like a walking contradictory imho.  She complains about others for gossiping and sh*t stirring, as she is gossiping and sh*t stirring.  When she is called out, she can't handle it and cries.   She says she doesn't care about worldly things or appearances yet gets plastic surgery and wears hair extensions.  No hate here for that, but in her own words about how she is "so honest" and "never lies" which is laughable.  When she was called out about it, instead of being "honest" and owning it, she justifies it by saying its okay because she doesn't talk about it.
> 
> Its the holier than thou attitude I have a hard time with, especially when she is doing the exact thing she is complaining about.



Yes but I still prefer her to Dorit. 
Let’s face it, a woman has to be a little bit off emotionally to be on these shows. I don’t think mentally healthy women would agree to such invasions of their life. These gals are all missing something!


----------



## imgg

pjhm said:


> Yes but I still prefer her to Dorit.
> Let’s face it, a woman has to be a little bit off emotionally to be on these shows. I don’t think mentally healthy women would agree to such invasions of their life. These gals are all missing something!


Very true!  I know I am in the minority here and I totally see where everyone is coming from over Dorit, that said she doesn't bother me for some reason.  I wouldn't want to be her friend, but like to watch her style (which is a hit or miss) and she is entertaining.  Teddi to me is blah.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Also, do not believe Erika is bringing in north of $40k a month with her clubs dates. Just for fun, I tried to look up her appearances and I can't even find any.


----------



## WishList986

It's crazy how Erika went from being my favorite to not being able to stand her by the end of the season.


----------



## serenluv202

RueMonge said:


> I'm no fan of Erika, but unless you know them, how do you know what he thinks of her?  We have hardly seen him on the show lately.



No, I don't know them.  But I do know that men who select trophy wives eventually tire of them.  They're kept for a good time, not a long time.  This I know from experience.
When they showed Tom on the show when he was sick, he does not look at her adoringly...or at all.  Wanna see an example...look at how Ken looks at LVP...now that is adoration and love!


----------



## pjhm

Allisonfaye said:


> Also, do not believe Erika is bringing in north of $40k a month with her clubs dates. Just for fun, I tried to look up her appearances and I can't even find any.


That is hysterical!!


----------



## Swanky

I don't think Teddi cries when she's called out, I think she cries out of frustration for not feeling understood.  That's just my observation.


----------



## Tropigal3

Allisonfaye said:


> Also, do not believe Erika is bringing in north of $40k a month with her clubs dates. Just for fun, I tried to look up her appearances and I can't even find any.


Yeah that's pretty hard to believe! 



serenluv202 said:


> No, I don't know them.  But I do know that men who select trophy wives eventually tire of them.  They're kept for a good time, not a long time.  This I know from experience.
> When they showed Tom on the show when he was sick, he does not look at her adoringly...or at all.  Wanna see an example...look at how Ken looks at LVP...now that is adoration and love!


That could very well be true and it could be one reason why she really kow-tow's to him.  That said, not all men look at their wives adoringly after they've been married X amount of years.  Some people are just not all that expressive that why.  AND, some men who do look at their wives adoringly can be putting on an act.  This I know first hand unfortunately.   But Ken & Lisa seem well matched and happy in their marriage.


----------



## Allisonfaye

There's just something off about Tom and Erika.


----------



## WishList986

I could count on one hand the number of couples I know that express their love for each other like Ken and LVP. Not everyone has a super affectionate/public marriage, and they don't even show Tom and Erika very often.


----------



## Swanky

The obvious is “wrong” with the Girardis IMO... however what works for them is none of my biz!
They’ve been married awhile, they both seem to be cool with their... um.... arrangement. Lol


----------



## bisousx

Tropigal3 said:


> That could very well be true and it could be one reason why she really kow-tow's to him.  That said, not all men look at their wives adoringly after they've been married X amount of years.  *Some people are just not all that expressive that why.  AND, some men who do look at their wives adoringly can be putting on an act. * This I know first hand unfortunately.   But Ken & Lisa seem well matched and happy in their marriage.



Ain't that the sad truth. We all want what we think Ken & Lisa have, but no one knows what goes on behind closed doors.


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> Ain't that the sad truth. We all want what we think Ken & Lisa have, but no one knows what goes on behind closed doors.



True and Lisa used to always joke about how she never slept with Ken and it wouldn't surprise me if it weren't true.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I like Lisa Rinna’s relationship with Harry. They seem very happy and down to earth. I know many people here dislike her but I’ve always felt like she was really easy going and chill. Perhaps Lisa puts on a show for viewers but what they have works! They seem like the most normal couple on the show.


----------



## brooke lynn

I’m a Lisa Rinna fan for sure! I do think a lot of it is for the viewers. Although we saw a different side of her this season. But in previous seasons on Rhobh she reminded me of the character she played on Melrose Place in the 90’s which I loved! Reminiscent of the hated Taylor on the show...


----------



## kemilia

Allisonfaye said:


> True and Lisa used to always joke about how she never slept with Ken and it wouldn't surprise me if it weren't true.


Yeah, she joked that her sleeping with Ken on his birthday WAS her birthday gift to him.


----------



## Allisonfaye

kemilia said:


> Yeah, she joked that her sleeping with Ken on his birthday WAS her birthday gift to him.



And I believe it 100%. Because Lisa uses her humor to make these kinds of comments but when she does, she usually means it.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Allisonfaye said:


> And I believe it 100%. Because Lisa uses her humor to make these kinds of comments but when she does, she usually means it.



She hides the truth behind the humor. Passive aggressive humor is LVP’s way. How many nasty jokes has she hurled at Rinna? Ugh ... how tedious!


----------



## CeeJay

Allisonfaye said:


> Also, I stand by my assertion earlier that Kyle will move back to Bel Air. She is a believer in juju and karma and all of that so that house has a bad taste for her now. She was noncommittal when discussing staying in Encino.


Couldn't agree with you more, but more importantly .. I think they will move back because the Valley is just not the 'ideal' place for those that pal around with the BH crowd!  Honestly, it's too 'old farty' out here; heck - I'm thinking of moving back to Pasadena!


----------



## imgg

theamericanchinadoll said:


> She hides the truth behind the humor. Passive aggressive humor is LVP’s way. How many nasty jokes has she hurled at Rinna? Ugh ... how tedious!


Rinna hasn't exactly been an angel to LVP either.  

I think it's all for show though, it has to be.


----------



## floatinglili

Well I am coming out of the shadows to announce I am #teamdorit! I don’t get the hate, her fashion games SLAYS and I find her quite light and breezy overall. Quite refreshing in contrast to the other women tbh.


----------



## simone72

Is there a reunion part 3?? Totally unnecessary if there is just wondering


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

simone72 said:


> Is there a reunion part 3?? Totally unnecessary if there is just wondering



I was wondering that but I think it is done..


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

floatinglili said:


> Well I am coming out of the shadows to announce I am #teamdorit! I don’t get the hate, her fashion games SLAYS and I find her quite light and breezy overall. Quite refreshing in contrast to the other women tbh.



You are brave for saying that.  The problem with Dorit isn’t her fashion. She is most petty of the ladies and sh*tstirer with her nonstop trash talking.


----------



## lulilu

theamericanchinadoll said:


> You are brave for saying that.  The problem with Dorit isn’t her fashion. She is most petty of the ladies and sh*tstirer with her nonstop trash talking.



Agree.  Dorit is a lying, gaslighting narcissist.  Any attractiveness of her fashion is so outweighed by her horrible behavior and mouth.


----------



## imgg

theamericanchinadoll said:


> You are brave for saying that.  The problem with Dorit isn’t her fashion. She is most petty of the ladies and sh*tstirer with her nonstop trash talking.


Aren't all the ladies sh*tstirrers though?  I don't see her much more than any of the other ladies.  Kyle's behavior was equally as bad, imho.  I feel like the ladies take turns on who will be the villain each season.


----------



## Tropigal3

imgg said:


> Aren't all the ladies sh*tstirrers though?  I don't see her much more than any of the other ladies.  Kyle's behavior was equally as bad, imho.  I feel like the ladies take turns on who will be the villain each season.


This is true.  Generally each HW in all franchises take their turn at being the seasons b*tch, nutcase, sh*tstirrer, etc.  But many viewers have disliked Dorit from day one and this season she's over the top.  This is the first season that I have not liked her much.


----------



## CeeJay

Hmmmm .. while the Huff Post says all these great things about Erika, interestingly enough .. I've never seen her get THAT much attention (then again, I'm not going to dance clubs anymore!) .. 
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/erika-jayne-pop-star_us_5aec942fe4b0c4f1932250a3


----------



## brooke lynn

simone72 said:


> Is there a reunion part 3?? Totally unnecessary if there is just wondering



There is a part 3 Reunion on tonight.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Tropigal3 said:


> This is true.  Generally each HW in all franchises take their turn at being the seasons b*tch, nutcase, sh*tstirrer, etc.  But many viewers have disliked Dorit from day one and this season she's over the top.  This is the first season that I have not liked her much.



I agree, I've never been a Dorit fan.. but last season I disliked Rinna so much more than I've disliked any HW. This season I enjoyed Rinna. This season Dorit comes in second to Erica on my sh#t list. TheureT both to full of themselves. Kyle is just consistently, well Kyle, she's doesn't add much except for the weird dynamic of her and Vanderpump.


----------



## floatinglili

C’mon let’s just admit the whole show is built on petty stupidity and sniping. I feel Dorit has been dragged into participating in the morass rather than instigating any previously unseen level of backbiting. Pantygate - her worst and first crime - would have been over in an instant if the women had showed any level of intelligence about it. If anything she seems somewhat more well humoured and flexible than the other women. Dare I say she’s a little more sophisticated lol. Hehe burn me now!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle had some rough and tough looking hands


----------



## ck2802

Is Erika leaving?  Her Instagram says “ERIKA has left the building.”


----------



## Bentley1

ck2802 said:


> Is Erika leaving?  Her Instagram says “ERIKA has left the building.”


Please let it be true


----------



## Ceeyahd

ck2802 said:


> Is Erika leaving?  Her Instagram says “ERIKA has left the building.”



Skerika probably feels the show is beneath her at this point. Perhaps the show was just a tool in launching her music career. Maybe Tom has given her a directive, but then again, he seems to be okay with her musical showmanship.


----------



## simone72

Erika is a bully so over her behavior w Teddi. She knows that’s the underdog and can get away with speaking to her like that. Good for LVP for sticking up for Teddi and what a fake we talked it out now we’re good Erika said after berating the girl to pieces ! Unfortunately I will say it again surround yourself by yes people on your payroll and you will totally out of touch with humanity!


----------



## DC-Cutie

When Erika for joined, I really liked her.  But this season, she got a bit big for her britches.  All that mess she was doing with Teddy, was totally uncalled for.

I don't know about ya'll, but if I'm just starting my monthly the day the girls trip starts, I probably would not go.  Especially since I know how I feel when it starts.  Therefore I wouldn't have to go stay in a hotel and make a scene about it.  That whole bit just seemed so odd.  My friend said "maybe Erika went to meet up with her side-piece at the hotel..."


----------



## Bagisa

It was fun watching a somewhat ordinarily housewife have a bigger than life alter ego.  It was Erika’s quirk that set her apart from everyone else. Sadly Erika Girardi has been long gone.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle had some rough and tough looking hands



she has stubby fingers ... they look like "man hands."


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> she has stubby fingers ... they look like "man hands."


and then she wears statement rings that just draw attention to it all.  These ladies need to get their hands worked on when they are getting their faces pulled and plumped.


----------



## simone72

Erika Jayne disabled the comments on her last Instagram post where she wrote she was leaving the building !


----------



## Swanky

lol of course she did. . . 

If she had PMS so bad on that trip wouldn't she have just been more honest instead of basically bolting leaving them confused?
It's not like she's 14 and is embarrassed by it. . . 

She's a piece of work.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Yeah Erica is really nasty this season. Even Andy is noting that. His comments are all digs lol. 

I feel bad for Kyle, all those years of sticking with LVP and she is still treating her as a subservient...kinda like how everyone treats Teddy.  These ladies sense insecurity and pounce maybe that is why Erica is so closed.

I do see why Kyle’s family is super pissed. She keeps throwing them under the bus: first with Mauricio who is cannibalising their luxury real estate business of LA. Now Kyle is using their family’s story to sell and make money. From their perspective she is a super sell out and her crying does not make it ok.


----------



## Swanky

I don't see why Mauricio needed to stay with his wife's family business if he had an opportunity to make a family legacy for his family in his own right.  
I can see why some of her family could be upset, IF the storylines are too personal.  It's inspired by, right?


----------



## RueMonge

How long was Mauricio supposed to work for someone else before he could go out on his own? It would be gracious of the family to be happy for his success.


----------



## Allisonfaye

What IS the story of Mauricio? I mean, he really seems to have only hit it big in the last couple of years or so. What changed?


----------



## DC-Cutie

If they are mad at Mauricio for moving on and doing his own thing, they'd just have to be mad.  
In the words of OT Gensis "everybody mad"


----------



## Nahreen

I think with the help of the Hilton name, the RHOBH and probably hard work Mairicio succeded with his business. The right connections will open doors.


----------



## Swanky

Good for him lol


----------



## Bagisa

Rumor is, Mauricio and a few other partners took Hilton clients with them and basically grabbed files, etc in the middle of the night without any warning.


----------



## Swanky

Always rumors. Clients can use whomever they want imo.
Stealing files seems illegal, so wouldn't there be charges?


----------



## Tropigal3

Swanky said:


> lol of course she did. . .
> 
> If she had PMS so bad on that trip wouldn't she have just been more honest instead of basically bolting leaving them confused?
> It's not like she's 14 and is embarrassed by it. . .
> 
> She's a piece of work.



Exactly!  At the very least she should have said something to Teddi.  A simple "I'm not feeling well and prefer to stay in a hotel."  No need to be so rude and just disappear. 

On another note, would be something to see all the interactions between Erika and Camille if they were both to remain on the show next season.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Bagisa said:


> Rumor is, Mauricio and a few other partners took Hilton clients with them and basically grabbed files, etc in the middle of the night without any warning.



If I were the Hilton’s I would wonder why he can’t start in a noncompeting  territory with a new list of clients.  Or at least get their consent to part on good terms.  But yes I understand why talent doesn’t stay with a big firm for long if he is underpaid.


----------



## Allisonfaye

They are speculating on reality tea that Erika may have quit.


----------



## Bagisa

theamericanchinadoll said:


> If I were the Hilton’s I would wonder why he can’t start in a noncompeting  territory with a new list of clients.  Or at least get their consent to part on good terms.  But yes I understand why talent doesn’t stay with a big firm for long if he is underpaid.



Apparently Hilton refused to offer him an equity stake, and after yrs of being a top agent, he decided to leave. But I do understand Kathy and Rick’s POV. Mauricio was a nepotism hire and his success is a direct result of the connections Hilton provided. 

I know nothing about the RE industry, but I agree, you’d think his employment contract would include a non compete clause.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Bagisa said:


> Apparently Hilton refused to offer him an equity stake, and after yrs of being a top agent, he decided to leave. But I do understand Kathy and Rick’s POV. Mauricio was a nepotism hire and his success is a direct result of the connections Hilton provided.
> 
> I know nothing about the RE industry, but I agree, you’d think his employment contract would include a non compete clause.



Maybe they trusted that since he was family, he wouldn't need one. 

Kyle put her Bel Air house back on the market for $5.9m.  Still overpriced according to Zillow.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Bagisa said:


> Apparently Hilton refused to offer him an equity stake, and after yrs of being a top agent, he decided to leave. But I do understand Kathy and Rick’s POV. Mauricio was a nepotism hire and his success is a direct result of the connections Hilton provided.
> 
> I know nothing about the RE industry, but I agree, you’d think his employment contract would include a non compete clause.



A non compete clause would be very difficult in RE, and who knows if it's a thing. Me as the home seller/buyer wouldn't want to give my business to an agency that was impeding on my relationship with my agent. Again, I don't know how it works in RE. My property and me are the product/ $$ maker for the agency. They shouldnt say clients file we're stolen, if the clients followed Mauricio. It's sad when grown a## siblings want to keep each beneath them or want to undermine accomplishments. So Kyle and Mauricio could live in that lane as long as they were under the siblings sisters thumb or brother-in-law's thumb. That's what it sounds like if I'm just reading what I'm reading here. Mauricio seems to have a personality coupled with his his real estate experience and  accomplishments with the high level Hilton firm propelled him forward. What else is someone supposed to do if they're not offered a stake in the firm.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Realtors around here change agencies all the time.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Allisonfaye said:


> Realtors around here change agencies all the time.



It comes down to personality and experience. There's really nothing to steal.


----------



## Swanky

I don't agree that he's good at selling homes {successful} because he was a nepotism hire.  He's charming, guys (heck anyone!) that are handsome and charming AND know their stuff make good money.  Seems like it's a good thing he left before the ish hit the fan years later with the tv show.

Agents here often have a non-compete for a year maybe, like plenty of industries.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

So is Erika gonna go?


----------



## Swanky

Please sweet babay jayzussss


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Is it me or does Erika sound needlessly like she is a defense lawyer? She seems like a stiff know it all...almost litigious.  Maybe she’s adopted a lawyer’s egotistical sense of entitlement. It was like she was in a court room.


----------



## Swanky

She's so holier than thou this season, bummer


----------



## imgg

Ceeyahd said:


> A non compete clause would be very difficult in RE, and who knows if it's a thing. Me as the home seller/buyer wouldn't want to give my business to an agency that was impeding on my relationship with my agent. Again, I don't know how it works in RE. My property and me are the product/ $$ maker for the agency. They shouldnt say clients file we're stolen, if the clients followed Mauricio. It's sad when grown a## siblings want to keep each beneath them or want to undermine accomplishments. So Kyle and Mauricio could live in that lane as long as they were under the siblings sisters thumb or brother-in-law's thumb. That's what it sounds like if I'm just reading what I'm reading here. Mauricio seems to have a personality coupled with his his real estate experience and  accomplishments with the high level Hilton firm propelled him forward. What else is someone supposed to do if they're not offered a stake in the firm.


California is a right to work state, so non-competes are not valid in California.  You can protect proprietary information about your company but you can't stop someone from taking your client list and competing with you across the street.  In many states non-competes hold up, but not crazy California.


----------



## imgg

It's weird to see LVP so protective of Dorit.  I wonder what the back story is there.  LVP tends to like the new girl and underdog, so maybe that's all it is, but seems like there could be more...


----------



## sgj99

Bagisa said:


> Apparently Hilton refused to offer him an equity stake, and after yrs of being a top agent, he decided to leave. But I do understand Kathy and Rick’s POV. Mauricio was a nepotism hire and his success is a direct result of the connections Hilton provided.
> 
> I know nothing about the RE industry, but I agree, you’d think his employment contract would include a non compete clause.



he may have been a "nepotism hire" but obviously proved he could produce revenue for the Hilton Agency.  after years of being at the top I can totally understand why'd he would want to strike out on his own.  I think Kathy and Rick are just used to everyone bending over backwards to please them and when Mauricio didn't fall into line it angered them.


----------



## Swanky

Agree, and I don't like helping others so they owe me. . .


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I saw this about Kyle cutting her Home price by a million. I guess Mauricio RE salesmanship isn’t magic.  The article also mentioned she lived in Brentwood not Bel air.  That seems odd. 
https://pagesix.com/2018/05/09/rhobh-star-kyle-richards-chops-1m-off-price-of-her-la-home/


----------



## Allisonfaye

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I saw this about Kyle cutting her Home price by a million. I guess Mauricio RE salesmanship isn’t magic.  The article also mentioned she lived in Brentwood not Bel air.  That seems odd.
> https://pagesix.com/2018/05/09/rhobh-star-kyle-richards-chops-1m-off-price-of-her-la-home/



I think they are right next to each other as I recall. But Bel Air would definitely be considered the more desirable address if you are into that sort of thing (and she is).


----------



## Tropigal3

imgg said:


> It's weird to see LVP so protective of Dorit.  I wonder what the back story is there.  LVP tends to like the new girl and underdog, so maybe that's all it is, but seems like there could be more...



As LVP stated earlier in the season, she loves Dorit because of PK.  And with what went down this season, Dorit apparently got a lot of hate so now LVP is trying to help her.  I can understand that.  Sure Dorit probably is a nice person but these shows are made for exaggerated drama and it seems to have been Dorit's season to create most of it.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Allisonfaye said:


> I think they are right next to each other as I recall. But Bel Air would definitely be considered the more desirable address if you are into that sort of thing (and she is).



Yeah you are right!  I forgot about that.


----------



## sgj99

Erika never fit in, she's in character all the time and no one really sees her real life, it's always her interactions with her glam-squad or her being Erika Jayne out with the others.  
and Dorit can go too.
LVP, Kyle and Rinna can stay.  
bring back Camille and find someone else with glamours life who'd fit in and have fun.


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> Erika never fit in, she's in character all the time and no one really sees her real life, it's always her interactions with her glam-squad or her being Erika Jayne out with the others.
> .



Yes,  that scene they keep replaying of Erika crossing the street in Berlin wearing "latex" when the cyclist almost collided with her - her face seems like she's in character,  she never breaks character long after the cyclist has left the scene,  she looked so strange. She's a weirdo, sorry..

ETA:  she also seemed to be reprimanding Teddi in a way that her mother/husband probably reprimands Erika, as if she were a child.  Just an observation...


----------



## Tropigal3

baghagg said:


> ETA:  she also seemed to be reprimanding Teddi in a way that her mother/husband probably reprimands Erika, as if she were a child.  Just an observation...



Yes! And she is totally unaware of it.  She may not have actually yelled but the emotion and anger, wow.  I think one problem is she holds things in and doesn't want to show any emotion but then it gets to a boiling point and BAM!  Evil Erika!


----------



## Allisonfaye

So I am trying to work out a trip to LA to see some friends (used to live there) and my friend who is a real estate agent says he will take me with him on caravan to see some of the multimillion dollar homes he tours each week. I jokingly asked if he could get me into to see Kyle's house and he said "Who"? I told him it was Mauricio's wife. He said 'Oh, HIM? He's awful". So I have to get him to tell me what he means by that when I hang out with him. Should be fun.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Allisonfaye said:


> So I am trying to work out a trip to LA to see some friends (used to live there) and my friend who is a real estate agent says he will take me with him on caravan to see some of the multimillion dollar homes he tours each week. I jokingly asked if he could get me into to see Kyle's house and he said "Who"? I told him it was Mauricio's wife. He said 'Oh, HIM? He's awful". So I have to get him to tell me what he means by that when I hang out with him. Should be fun.



Haha please let us know and share [emoji6]


----------



## Allisonfaye

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Haha please let us know and share [emoji6]



Of course. 

Maybe if I am in that area, I can drive by her house. I don't know if it is in a gated neighborhood or not. Have I mentioned that I want that house?


----------



## Swanky

I think a lot of high end realtors don't love each other lol
Look at Million Dollar Listing!


----------



## sgj99

Swanky said:


> I think a lot of high end realtors don't love each other lol
> Look at Million Dollar Listing!



i agree.  it's a very, very competitive field that breeds dislike for one another.


----------



## Tropigal3

Swanky said:


> I think a lot of high end realtors don't love each other lol
> Look at Million Dollar Listing!



This is true!  I know realtors who dislike one another because of one reason or another.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

sgj99 said:


> i agree.  it's a very, very competitive field that breeds dislike for one another.



The zero sum game made me switch professions.  I understand how nasty it can get as an attorney.


----------



## pjhm

baghagg said:


> Yes,  that scene they keep replaying of Erika crossing the street in Berlin wearing "latex" when the cyclist almost collided with her - her face seems like she's in character,  she never breaks character long after the cyclist has left the scene,  she looked so strange. She's a weirdo, sorry..
> 
> ETA:  she also seemed to be reprimanding Teddi in a way that her mother/husband probably reprimands Erika, as if she were a child.  Just an observation...



Good observation! We once saw her husband Tom talk down to her at the table, so I think u r on to something!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is the price tag too high on Kyle’s home? I’m surprised it didn’t sell yet. Isn’t it almost a year now, on and off the market?


----------



## pjhm

meluvs2shop said:


> Is the price tag too high on Kyle’s home? I’m surprised it didn’t sell yet. Isn’t it almost a year now, on and off the market?


That certainly is a sign-must. be too high for the area.


----------



## pot_luck

ck2802 said:


> Is Erika leaving?  Her Instagram says “ERIKA has left the building.”


Good riddance! Don't let the doorknob hit you where the good...


----------



## MamaSleepy

Brother Of ‘Real Housewife’ Lisa Vanderpump Found Dead Of A Suspected Drug Overdose.
https://dailym.ai/2Ibn0uU
____________
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...-found-dead-of-a-suspected-drug-overdose/amp/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

MamaSleepy said:


> View attachment 4066501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother Of ‘Real Housewife’ Lisa Vanderpump Found Dead Of A Suspected Drug Overdose.
> https://dailym.ai/2Ibn0uU
> ____________
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...-found-dead-of-a-suspected-drug-overdose/amp/


That's sad.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CanuckBagLover said:


> That's sad.



Yeah, it's too bad. 



meluvs2shop said:


> Is the price tag too high on Kyle’s home? I’m surprised it didn’t sell yet. Isn’t it almost a year now, on and off the market?



Zillow says it's worth $4.5 million.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I’m not sure any info on Zillow is remotely accurate ....not sure how they exist


----------



## Allisonfaye

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m not sure any info on Zillow is remotely accurate ....not sure how they exist



It depends. I used to be an appraiser for LA County and we used software to value properties. But then the appraisers would go in and tweak the values to make sure they were accurate. Especially in California, people would try to pull shenanigans because the properties were revalued when they sold. So they would try to say they sold them for less than the market value when in reality it wasn't what we called an arms length transaction which means buyers and sellers who are under no distress and do not have a former relationship. So it might be, as an example, a person selling a property at a discount to a relative. So we would look at it and look at the comps and put it at market value. The software has come a long way since I did it. And it can be accurate, depending on the kind of neighborhood you live in. If you live in a subdivision where all the homes were built at the same time and there are many of them, Zillow can be pretty accurate. If you live in an area with views, it can be more difficult. Zillow can't really value a view, but if there are comps (recent sales) nearby, it can be accurate. It also can have difficulty with boundaries where values change because of things Zillow can't see. In my neighborhood right now, it's pretty accurate but when we first built our home, it was high.


----------



## Allisonfaye

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Haha please let us know and share [emoji6]


Not sure if I am going to be able to go.


----------



## 26Alexandra

MamaSleepy said:


> View attachment 4066501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother Of ‘Real Housewife’ Lisa Vanderpump Found Dead Of A Suspected Drug Overdose.
> https://dailym.ai/2Ibn0uU
> ____________
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...-found-dead-of-a-suspected-drug-overdose/amp/



That’s awful.


----------



## imgg

Has anyone else notice whenever Camille walks in a room, she walks like she is a beauty contestant in heat.  She always has this weird walk and look in her eye.  The all eyes on me prowl look.  Is it just me who sees this?


----------



## Wamgurl

Did anyone think that LVP’s lips looked strange on the reunion shows?  Looked like a trout...it was distracting.


----------



## GaudyGirl

imgg said:


> Has anyone else notice whenever Camille walks in a room, she walks like she is a beauty contestant in heat.  She always has this weird walk and look in her eye.  The all eyes on me prowl look.  Is it just me who sees this?



I’d say that’s a pretty accurate description. She is so off putting.


----------



## chowlover2

Erika was on The View today, what a change from this past season. Her makeup was gorg, and she was warm and inviting. I'd much rather she go back to this persona vs her Ice Queen of the past season. Oh, and she is not leaving RHoBH.


----------



## forever.elise

sgj99 said:


> Erika never fit in, she's in character all the time and no one really sees her real life, it's always her interactions with her glam-squad or her being Erika Jayne out with the others.
> and Dorit can go too.
> LVP, Kyle and Rinna can stay.
> bring back Camille and find someone else with glamours life who'd fit in and have fun.



Everything you said [emoji817]


----------



## GoGlam

chowlover2 said:


> Erika was on The View today, what a change from this past season. Her makeup was gorg, and she was warm and inviting. I'd much rather she go back to this persona vs her Ice Queen of the past season. Oh, and she is not leaving RHoBH.



She’s not leaving? What a let down


----------



## sgj99

after watching the extra episode Bravo has played after the reunion, footage that was cut out I'm having some second thoughts about liking Teddi who promotes herself as down-to-earth and not into material things - her husband is upgrading his Lambourgini to the tune of a $300,000 car and she drives a Maserati SUV that is too complicated to lock the doors???????   hhhhhhmmmmm


----------



## Mrs.Z

sgj99 said:


> after watching the extra episode Bravo has played after the reunion, footage that was cut out I'm having some second thoughts about liking Teddi who promotes herself as down-to-earth and not into material things - her husband is upgrading his Lambourgini to the tune of a $300,000 car and she drives a Maserati SUV that is too complicated to lock the doors???????   hhhhhhmmmmm



I randomly saw that too today, part of it at least.  Her SUV was a Tesla.  She bought a new house in the Hollywood Hills. She was also awkwardly dressed in two scenes, walking first in thigh high leather boots and at the car dealer in what looked like lucite stripper heels.  She wasn’t walking very well in either of them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

MamaSleepy said:


> View attachment 4066501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother Of ‘Real Housewife’ Lisa Vanderpump Found Dead Of A Suspected Drug Overdose.
> https://dailym.ai/2Ibn0uU
> ____________
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...-found-dead-of-a-suspected-drug-overdose/amp/



She must be devastated...


----------



## Allisonfaye

Ok, let me first just start by saying that even though it might _seem _like I am stalking Kyle, I really am not. I just happened to be staying close to where her house is. So I decided to drive by it. And when I went last night to find the address, it said there was an open house today. So, of course I have to go because I have always loved this house and I was disappointed that she moved out of it. 

I had to drive from the desert and I wasn't sure if I would making it on time. I had no idea what traffic would be like. 

So I made it. There were only about 5 other people there while I was there. One was talking to the realtor and there were a couple of other men and women there. I got the feeling the woman was doing the same thing I was but I didn't say anything. I didn't have a lot of time anyway. My impression of the house is:

Definitely NOT the nicest part of Bel Air. VERY small lots with some really nice houses and some really average houses and then some really rundown houses. But not any of the huge knock your socks off houses that I see as I headed over toward the other part of Bel Air. The lot her house is on is very small so I see why she wants more space. The house was a nice size but the rooms were generally on the small side.  There were just a lot of rooms. The master is a decent size but the closets weren't huge. The black and white marble floor is gorgeous. But what I can't understand for a house at that price is why they don't spend $50k and spruce it up. Definitely some places needed paint and some of the bathrooms could use updating and one of the bathrooms had some obvious water damage.  

As I was leaving, the realtor started chatting with me.....wanting to know my timeline and such. I just said my husband was going to retire in a couple of years and we were seeing what was out there...and that I had a friend who was a realtor. She said she has pocket listings so I should definitely call her and I asked for her card. What was funny was, she told me who the house belonged to and she was waiting for some kind of reaction from me and I was determined that I didn't want her to know that I knew. So I just said 'uh huh'. lol


----------



## Allisonfaye

I will grill my friend on Mauricio when I see him Tuesday to see why he doesn't like him.


----------



## Ceeyahd

.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Allisonfaye said:


> Ok, let me first just start by saying that even though it might _seem _like I am stalking Kyle, I really am not. I just happened to be staying close to where her house is. So I decided to drive by it. And when I went last night to find the address, it said there was an open house today. So, of course I have to go because I have always loved this house and I was disappointed that she moved out of it.
> 
> I had to drive from the desert and I wasn't sure if I would making it on time. I had no idea what traffic would be like.
> 
> So I made it. There were only about 5 other people there while I was there. One was talking to the realtor and there were a couple of other men and women there. I got the feeling the woman was doing the same thing I was but I didn't say anything. I didn't have a lot of time anyway. My impression of the house is:
> 
> Definitely NOT the nicest part of Bel Air. VERY small lots with some really nice houses and some really average houses and then some really rundown houses. But not any of the huge knock your socks off houses that I see as I headed over toward the other part of Bel Air. The lot her house is on is very small so I see why she wants more space. The house was a nice size but the rooms were generally on the small side.  There were just a lot of rooms. The master is a decent size but the closets weren't huge. The black and white marble floor is gorgeous. But what I can't understand for a house at that price is why they don't spend $50k and spruce it up. Definitely some places needed paint and some of the bathrooms could use updating and one of the bathrooms had some obvious water damage.
> 
> As I was leaving, the realtor started chatting with me.....wanting to know my timeline and such. I just said my husband was going to retire in a couple of years and we were seeing what was out there...and that I had a friend who was a realtor. She said she has pocket listings so I should definitely call her and I asked for her card. What was funny was, she told me who the house belonged to and she was waiting for some kind of reaction from me and I was determined that I didn't want her to know that I knew. So I just said 'uh huh'. lol



Awesome! Thanks for posting this.  All the nice homes are in the flat areas along Sunset in West LA IMO.  So places like Holmby Hills , lower Bel Air, and lower BH.  My favorite area is Holmby Hills. The further north are newer developments on higher grounds.  LA proper has such limited flat and usable land that all the lots are incredibly tiny.  This was one of the reasons I didn’t really like LA bc it felt seriously cramped.  I have yet to check out SF but it probably is even worse there.  I have about 2 year gap period where I can live anywhere and have been city/ house hunting.  I really need to move.  I simply hate Florida.


----------



## StylishMD

Wamgurl said:


> Did anyone think that LVP’s lips looked strange on the reunion shows?  Looked like a trout...it was distracting.


Looks like her face is getting a little tired from all the tweaking. After a while it ages you


----------



## MamaSleepy

Allisonfaye said:


> Ok, let me first just start by saying that even though it might _seem _like I am stalking Kyle, I really am not. I just happened to be staying close to where her house is. So I decided to drive by it. And when I went last night to find the address, it said there was an open house today. So, of course I have to go because I have always loved this house and I was disappointed that she moved out of it.
> 
> I had to drive from the desert and I wasn't sure if I would making it on time. I had no idea what traffic would be like.
> 
> So I made it. There were only about 5 other people there while I was there. One was talking to the realtor and there were a couple of other men and women there. I got the feeling the woman was doing the same thing I was but I didn't say anything. I didn't have a lot of time anyway. My impression of the house is:
> 
> Definitely NOT the nicest part of Bel Air. VERY small lots with some really nice houses and some really average houses and then some really rundown houses. But not any of the huge knock your socks off houses that I see as I headed over toward the other part of Bel Air. The lot her house is on is very small so I see why she wants more space. The house was a nice size but the rooms were generally on the small side.  There were just a lot of rooms. The master is a decent size but the closets weren't huge. The black and white marble floor is gorgeous. But what I can't understand for a house at that price is why they don't spend $50k and spruce it up. Definitely some places needed paint and some of the bathrooms could use updating and one of the bathrooms had some obvious water damage.
> 
> As I was leaving, the realtor started chatting with me.....wanting to know my timeline and such. I just said my husband was going to retire in a couple of years and we were seeing what was out there...and that I had a friend who was a realtor. She said she has pocket listings so I should definitely call her and I asked for her card. What was funny was, she told me who the house belonged to and she was waiting for some kind of reaction from me and I was determined that I didn't want her to know that I knew. So I just said 'uh huh'. lol


So much fun to hear ~ thank you!  
I'm very surprised abt the condition of Kyle's former house!  From the show, I got the impression it underwent a major reno. Maurico knows better than to show a hse in disrepair. Surely he's savvy enough to not believe that his house's provenance would
overcome condition. I'm disappointed in him. However, he's still the hottest Real Housewives husband!

I can't wait to hear the details abt Mauricio's real estate reputation. (TP has turned me into a gossip)


----------



## sgj99

Mrs.Z said:


> I randomly saw that too today, part of it at least.  *Her SUV was a Tesla*.  She bought a new house in the Hollywood Hills. She was also awkwardly dressed in two scenes, walking first in thigh high leather boots and at the car dealer in what looked like lucite stripper heels.  She wasn’t walking very well in either of them.



I don't know  the high-end SUVs  In fact, whenever i see a Porshe SUV i comment on how wrong that is ... a sports car should not be try to be a soccer mom vehicle!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

sgj99 said:


> I don't know  the high-end SUVs [emoji14] In fact, whenever i see a Porshe SUV i comment on how wrong that is ... a sports car should not be try to be a soccer mom vehicle!


I used to think that until my Porsche Cayenne s. 
The driving experience is what makes it really fun.
The Range Rover V8 HSE don’t compare. It does not have enough torque. The cayenne is not the 911 but drives better than any other suv.


----------



## sgj99

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I used to think that until my Porsche Cayenne s.
> The driving experience is what makes it really fun.
> The Range Rover V8 HSE don’t compare. It does not have enough torque. The cayenne is not the 911 but drives better than any other suv.


----------



## AECornell

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I used to think that until my Porsche Cayenne s.
> The driving experience is what makes it really fun.
> The Range Rover V8 HSE don’t compare. It does not have enough torque. The cayenne is not the 911 but drives better than any other suv.



Yessss! I LOVE the Cayenne S. You don’t feel like you’re driving an SUV, it’s got great pickup.


----------



## sydgirl

imgg said:


> Has anyone else notice whenever Camille walks in a room, she walks like she is a beauty contestant in heat.  She always has this weird walk and look in her eye.  The all eyes on me prowl look.  Is it just me who sees this?


Omg yes [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Gal4Dior

sydgirl said:


> Omg yes [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Lol!! Well, she caught Kelsey somehow!


----------



## TC1

I did like that Erika called Teddi out on not being a "fawn in the woods". Because she's not. She tried too hard to come off as a frugal chick who didn't care about money and appearances. Please. Boob job, Lambo, Tesla, new house..She's always on Kyle's IG..they went to Coachella together, etc. She likes the lifestyle just fine.


----------



## imgg

TC1 said:


> I did like that Erika called Teddi out on not being a "fawn in the woods". Because she's not. She tried too hard to come off as a frugal chick who didn't care about money and appearances. Please. Boob job, Lambo, Tesla, new house..She's always on Kyle's IG..they went to Coachella together, etc. She likes the lifestyle just fine.


Lets not forget the hair extensions, Cartier bracelets etc..  Agree 100% with you, not sure who she is trying to fool, the viewers or herself.  

I was actually team Erika on this one and I am no fan of Erika.


----------



## Tropigal3

Guess I'm the only one who got the impression that Teddi meant she's not into fashion, jewelry or handbags and that's why she never dresses quite like the other ladies.  Her home seems a bit less "fancy" and her style seems more laid back.  But I do notice that she's making an effort to dress nicer though.


----------



## Bentley1

Teddi was fake & boring and I sincerely hope she doesn't return next season.


----------



## sydgirl

chowlover2 said:


> Erika was on The View today, what a change from this past season. Her makeup was gorg, and she was warm and inviting. I'd much rather she go back to this persona vs her Ice Queen of the past season. Oh, and she is not leaving RHoBH.


Ugh really? Can't stand her... was hoping she'd just go away [emoji30]


----------



## simone72

Teddi May be low maintence simple compared to Beverly Hills standards but by no means simple or even frugal as to real world standards.It feels like when Gwyneth Paltrow speaks and she has no idea what the reality is of an average woman!


----------



## luckylove

simone72 said:


> Teddi May be low maintence simple compared to Beverly Hills standards but by no means simple or even frugal as to real world standards.It feels like when Gwyneth Paltrow speaks and she has no idea what the reality is of an average woman!



This was my impression as well. We have to take into account the environment (bubble) she lives in...


----------



## Tropigal3

simone72 said:


> Teddi May be low maintence simple compared to Beverly Hills standards but by no means simple or even frugal as to real world standards.It feels like when Gwyneth Paltrow speaks and she has no idea what the reality is of an average woman!



While this is true and I do consider her wealthy, one can only base things on their own experiences and compare to others in similar circumstances.  Neither has truly known what it means to be poor or middle class.


----------



## Ceeyahd

imgg said:


> Lets not forget the hair extensions, Cartier bracelets etc..  Agree 100% with you, not sure who she is trying to fool, the viewers or herself.
> 
> I was actually team Erika on this one and I am no fan of Erika.


Teddi was a novice re the hair extensions, there were a few times they were in all wrong, and totally exposed.


----------



## Creativelyswank

TC1 said:


> I did like that Erika called Teddi out on not being a "fawn in the woods". Because she's not. She tried too hard to come off as a frugal chick who didn't care about money and appearances. Please. Boob job, Lambo, Tesla, new house..She's always on Kyle's IG..they went to Coachella together, etc. She likes the lifestyle just fine.


I think you can like the lifestyle and still define yourself as simple because you do not usually partake in the drama. They need not go hand in hand. 
I wish more episodes were like the dinner party at Camille's beach house in the extra episode. It felt very natural and unscripted, even Erika was enjoyable and had her walls down.


----------



## bisousx

So owning horses, hair extensions, boob job, makeup artist on call, multi million dollar home and vacation home, famous rock star dad, hmmm none of that screams frugal and practical. For an accountability coach, she sure isn’t honest with herself to begin with.


----------



## imgg

Creativelyswank said:


> I think you can like the lifestyle and still define yourself as simple because you do not usually partake in the drama. They need not go hand in hand.
> I wish more episodes were like the dinner party at Camille's beach house in the extra episode. It felt very natural and unscripted, even Erika was enjoyable and had her walls down.


 Gossiping and repeating gossip to stir up sh*t would qualify to me as participating in drama.  Going on the show knowing what it is about also speaks volumes!  She knew full well what she was doing when she told Lisa R what Dorrit said months ago when they were on the outs, especially after Lisa just told her how well they were getting along.  Also what she repeated to LVP.  She is a drama queen then tries to play the victim.  



bisousx said:


> So owning horses, hair extensions, boob job, makeup artist on call, multi million dollar home and vacation home, famous rock star dad, hmmm none of that screams frugal and practical. For an accountability coach, she sure isn’t honest with herself to begin with.



Yup! She is not fooling anyone expect herself!  And those falling for her "accountability skills".    She would be better served to say I love the lifestyle, I love looking good and having nice things.  She would at least be honest (as she accused someone of not being).  She contradicts herself constantly.


----------



## Bentley1

bisousx said:


> So owning horses, hair extensions, boob job, makeup artist on call, multi million dollar home and vacation home, famous rock star dad, hmmm none of that screams frugal and practical. For an accountability coach, she sure isn’t honest with herself to begin with.


Lol yep
And $300k Lamborghini


----------



## luckylove

Every time I hear the phrase "accountability coach," I gag a little... FTLOG... if I need an accountability coach to keep me honest and accountable for my actions in daily life, I am in trouble. That is what a conscience is for.. and reliable friends and family can play the part too.

The idea that this is a career just baffles me! Sorry, but I am not paying anyone to do such a task for me...


----------



## Megs

luckylove said:


> Every time I hear the phrase "accountability coach," I gag a little... FTLOG... if I need an accountability coach to keep me honest and accountable for my actions in daily life, I am in trouble. That is what a conscience is for.. and reliable friends and family can play the part too.
> 
> The idea that this is a career just baffles me! Sorry, but I am not paying anyone to do such a task for me...



Plus, it sounded like she was holding people accountable to their diets mostly... via phone. Like that wouldn't do anything for me. I'd be all "yes I'm eating carrot sticks" and then hang up and be like where's my nutella.


----------



## luckylove

Megs said:


> Plus, it sounded like she was holding people accountable to their diets mostly... via phone. Like that wouldn't do anything for me. I'd be all "yes I'm eating carrot sticks" and then hang up and be like where's my nutella.



So funny! I nearly spit my nutella flavored triple scoop hot fudge sundae all over myself!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

I watched WWHL last night, Kyle was on, her smile reminds me of her niece Paris, did she do something beyond new teeth?


----------



## chowlover2

Ceeyahd said:


> I watched WWHL last night, Kyle was on, her smile reminds me of her niece Paris, did she do something beyond new teeth?


I thought she looked like she had a facelift. She looked different.


----------



## Tropigal3

Kyle has admitted to rhinoplasty, fillers, botox and new teeth.  Not sure what else she may have done but I do know that fillers can do wonders!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Facelift for sure. Those veneers where awful. Make her look almost unrecognizable!!


----------



## imgg

chowlover2 said:


> I thought she looked like she had a facelift. She looked different.


I think she had a facelift a while back and now added veneers and an eyelift and/or browlift.  Her eyes look the most different to me.  She now has that startled look, at least from I could see on the reunion.  I did not see WWHL.


----------



## absolutpink

I was just browsing IG and I looked at Dorit’s stories. Her most recent one she is telling one of her kids to jump into the pool and... she doesn’t have the fake British accent!

I had come straight to tPF to share this!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Ok! Magazine is reporting Erika and Dorit are threatening to leave the show if they don't get better pay.  I'm ok seeing them go. https://okmagazine.com/photos/erika...en-to-leave-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/


----------



## chowlover2

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Ok! Magazine is reporting Erika and Dorit are threatening to leave the show if they don't get better pay.  I'm ok seeing them go. https://okmagazine.com/photos/erika...en-to-leave-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/


I'm fine with that. Can't stand Dorit and PJ gives me the creeps. Erika was so nasty this year she can go as well!


----------



## 26Alexandra

absolutpink said:


> I was just browsing IG and I looked at Dorit’s stories. Her most recent one she is telling one of her kids to jump into the pool and... she doesn’t have the fake British accent!
> 
> I had come straight to tPF to share this!



Just watched her story. 
That’s the voice of the swim teacher you are hearing. You can hear Dorit in the first videos. Still the same voice as on the show.


----------



## absolutpink

26Alexandra said:


> Just watched her story.
> That’s the voice of the swim teacher you are hearing. You can hear Dorit in the first videos. Still the same voice as on the show.



Damn!


----------



## bisousx

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Ok! Magazine is reporting Erika and Dorit are threatening to leave the show if they don't get better pay.  I'm ok seeing them go. https://okmagazine.com/photos/erika...en-to-leave-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/



I’d love for them to stay. They’re odd but refreshing. Tired of Kyle and Lisa’s neverending frenemenship. Kyle would be totally useless on the show these days except for her bag wagging and label whoring!


----------



## Bagisa

Just saw Kyle on WWHL. What possessed her to get new teeth??? Her old set was perfectly fine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Ok! Magazine is reporting Erika and Dorit are threatening to leave the show if they don't get better pay.  I'm ok seeing them go. https://okmagazine.com/photos/erika...en-to-leave-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/


bye!


----------



## tweegy

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Ok! Magazine is reporting Erika and Dorit are threatening to leave the show if they don't get better pay.  I'm ok seeing them go. https://okmagazine.com/photos/erika...en-to-leave-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/



Don’t give them a raise I don’t like either of them and what do they bring? Isn’t dorit getting funds from peeekay and I thought miss ericka Jayne was making bank from being an entertainer... 

Buh bye!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

What is Dorit and Erika’s leverage? They bring drama? By that logic, they should have kept Brandi


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Bye and good riddance to both Erika and Dorit!


----------



## brooke lynn

Ugh! So over dorito and Erika!! Good riddance if they leave!


----------



## baghagg

theamericanchinadoll said:


> What is Dorit and Erika’s leverage? They bring drama? By that logic, they should have kept Brandi


I'm guessing they make less $ than the ladies who've been there longer,  but they believe themselves to be the 'star' attractions this past season...  their respective husbands may be advising them as well.


----------



## absolutpink

Did anyone read the Rihanna interview in the June issue of Vogue? She references LVP in there: 
"Tell me who is a badder b*tch than Lisa Vanderpump! She's goals AF! She's chic but still funny. She likes to be at home with her husband and then goes and handles her business. Maybe there’s a couple of thousand Birkins in her closet, but she’s still focused. I love that about her."


----------



## tweegy

absolutpink said:


> Did anyone read the Rihanna interview in the June issue of Vogue? She references LVP in there:
> "Tell me who is a badder b*tch than Lisa Vanderpump! She's goals AF! She's chic but still funny. She likes to be at home with her husband and then goes and handles her business. Maybe there’s a couple of thousand Birkins in her closet, but she’s still focused. I love that about her."



I saw that! And I agree 100% 
LVP is goals in my opinion


----------



## Tivo

absolutpink said:


> Did anyone read the Rihanna interview in the June issue of Vogue? She references LVP in there:
> "Tell me who is a badder b*tch than Lisa Vanderpump! She's goals AF! She's chic but still funny. She likes to be at home with her husband and then goes and handles her business. Maybe there’s a couple of thousand Birkins in her closet, but she’s still focused. I love that about her."


Further proof why Rih Rih and I would be best friends! I love LVP too for those same reasons!


----------



## lucydee

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Ok! Magazine is reporting Erika and Dorit are threatening to leave the show if they don't get better pay.  I'm ok seeing them go. https://okmagazine.com/photos/erika...en-to-leave-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/


Bye Felicia!


----------



## TC1

I guess when Andy asked her if Erika Jayne was making enough to cover her 40K/month fashion/styling/glam team budget..she gave up too much info by saying yes. lol


----------



## absolutpink

tweegy said:


> I saw that! And I agree 100%
> LVP is goals in my opinion





Tivo said:


> Further proof why Rih Rih and I would be best friends! I love LVP too for those same reasons!



Agreed!


----------



## Allisonfaye

TC1 said:


> I guess when Andy asked her if Erika Jayne was making enough to cover her 40K/month fashion/styling/glam team budget..she gave up too much info by saying yes. lol



I don't believe that for one second. I think she just said it because she was getting grief for how much she spent.


----------



## sydgirl

Looks like Kyle and her family weren't invited to Barron Hilton's wedding... only Farrah was there


----------



## MamaSleepy

Allisonfaye said:


> I will grill my friend on Mauricio when I see him Tuesday to see why he doesn't like him.


Allisonfaye- did you ever have the opportunity to get the scoop abt Mauricio?


----------



## bisousx

sydgirl said:


> Looks like Kyle and her family weren't invited to Barron Hilton's wedding... only Farrah was there



Ouch!


----------



## Allisonfaye

MamaSleepy said:


> Allisonfaye- did you ever have the opportunity to get the scoop abt Mauricio?



Well, I knew eventually someone would ask. But to be quite frank, I think it would not be appropriate for me to post on a public forum. It was not a big thing.  Just my friend's opinion of some stuff.


----------



## Tropigal3

Allisonfaye said:


> Well, I knew eventually someone would ask. But to be quite frank, I think it would not be appropriate for me to post on a public forum. It was not a big thing.  Just my friend's opinion of some stuff.


I for one can appreciate that.  From what I've seen Mauricio seems like a good guy and I like him better than some of the other husbands.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Allisonfaye said:


> Well, I knew eventually someone would ask. But to be quite frank, I think it would not be appropriate for me to post on a public forum. It was not a big thing.  Just my friend's opinion of some stuff.


Oh darn, I was curious but I understand.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Is Farrah dating Brandon Davis? He was on multiple of her instastories.


----------



## sgj99

26Alexandra said:


> Is Farrah dating Brandon Davis? He was on multiple of her instastories.



they'd be sort of cousins, Kim - her aunt was married at one time to his father.  that kind of yuck!!!


----------



## RueMonge

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## MamaSleepy

sgj99 said:


> they'd be sort of cousins, Kim - her aunt was married at one time to his father.  that kind of yuck!!!


Oh, that's right, Kim was married to a Davis. When I poked around the recent Hilton wedding Instagram pics that Paris posted, I noted that one of Kim's marriages wasn't included. Couldn't remember who that groom was tho. 
I found it a bit odd that Kyle and Mauricio's
wedding pics were there considering they were excluded from her neice's wedding. But it was fun to see Kyle's ex in couple of pics (no pics of that wedding tho).


----------



## TC1

Kyle had her screening for American Woman. So was she excluded on purpose or just had a previous commitment? She posted their wedding pics and said congrats on her IG and also "liked" all of Kim's pics.


----------



## MamaSleepy

TC1 said:


> Kyle had her screening for American Woman. So was she excluded on purpose or just had a previous commitment? She posted their wedding pics and said congrats on her IG and also "liked" all of Kim's pics.


Keeping my fingers crossed, her absence was due to the screening you've made me aware of. I assumed it was bc she and Kathy weren't speaking.


----------



## Tropigal3

MamaSleepy said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed, her absence was due to the screening you've made me aware of. I assumed it was bc she and Kathy weren't speaking.


I would think that the wedding of a nephew would prompt a change in schedule of any other previous commitments.  And I would think as an Aunt, she would have known of the date a couple of months in advance.  But who knows.


----------



## absolutpink

Didn't see this posted here yet, this is from Dorit's IG last week.. doesn't even look like her.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Um, right, doesn’t look like her at all!  Do these people just have violent reactions to seeing themselves on TV and have as much work done as possible!  Could also be the pose and massive contouring etc.


----------



## AECornell

Ha that comment “what the hell did you do to your face?!”

Looks like she got (another) nose job. But could just be the angle/contouring.


----------



## 26Alexandra

sgj99 said:


> they'd be sort of cousins, Kim - her aunt was married at one time to his father.  that kind of yuck!!!



Didn’t know that!
That might have been the reason he was invited to the wedding.


----------



## Tropigal3

absolutpink said:


> Didn't see this posted here yet, this is from Dorit's IG last week.. doesn't even look like her.



Whoa!  I would not have known it was Dorit!  She kind of has that Kardashian look which I've come to dislike.


----------



## absolutpink

Tropigal3 said:


> Whoa!  I would not have known it was Dorit!  She kind of has that Kardashian look which I've come to dislike.



Agreed, same "dentists" maybe?


----------



## baghagg

absolutpink said:


> doesn't even look like her.



 That's because her mouth is closed, we're so used to it being wide open and moving BBAHAHAHAHAHA

Tbh it appears she's had lots of filler,  botox and lots of Kardashian-style make up artists working on her..


----------



## AECornell

Her newer pics look like the same nose. So I don’t know wtf is going on in that pic.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Tropigal3 said:


> Whoa!  I would not have known it was Dorit!  She kind of has that Kardashian look which I've come to dislike.



Omg, I was going to say the same thing...she looks like she’s morphing into a Kardashian!!! Ugh!


----------



## Quigs

*Kyle Richards has gone from child actor to stage mom*
https://pagesix.com/2018/06/07/kyle-richards-has-gone-from-child-actor-to-stage-mom/


----------



## chowlover2

Did anyone watch Kyles show,  American Woman?


----------



## MamaSleepy

chowlover2 said:


> Did anyone watch Kyles show,  American Woman?


When did that start?


----------



## 26Alexandra

June 7th. Haven’t watched it yet, but I want to.


----------



## chowlover2

It started Thur night, I think it is on the old Spike network. It was ok, I felt like Alicia Silverstone was over acting.


----------



## baghagg

chowlover2 said:


> It started Thur night, I think it is on the old Spike network. It was ok, I felt like Alicia Silverstone was over acting.


+1, I enjoyed seeing (nostalgic) 70's items,  it's been a looooooooooong time lol!


----------



## chowlover2

Teddi has signed a contract to come back. I really hope they dump Dorit and Erika.


----------



## AECornell

It’s on Paramount network (according to the commercial). I don’t know if I get that channel, I’ll have to see. Doesn’t really seem like a show I’m interested in, but it looks well produced and a good storyline. Proud of Kyle!


----------



## pjhm

chowlover2 said:


> It started Thur night, I think it is on the old Spike network. It was ok, I felt like Alicia Silverstone was over acting.


She was over acting; I also thought the time line of 1975 was off, should have been  "Beverly Hills 1970"----by 1975 the women's movement had kicked in and I and many of my college peers were graduating with good paying jobs. "Women as a minority" was a big deal then. The clothes and hairdos were also early 1970s.


----------



## legaldiva

Oh yes please dump Dorit.  Can we start a petition?


----------



## DD101

Quigs said:


> *Kyle Richards has gone from child actor to stage mom*
> https://pagesix.com/2018/06/07/kyle-richards-has-gone-from-child-actor-to-stage-mom/



I don't care for Portia.  I realize she's a little kid and all, but I just don't like her. I remember her being bratty on a few episodes.......I'll pass on her!


----------



## Bentley1

DD101 said:


> I don't care for Portia.  I realize she's a little kid and all, but I just don't like her. I remember her being bratty on a few episodes.......I'll pass on her!


lol I've been waiting for someone to say this . I don't like the way she's been raised either, she's been spoiled to death and the bratty attitude and behavior are the result of bad parenting. Kyle seems to think it's cute and funny when  her 5 year old is already acting snobby & entitled, I place most of the blame on her. Raised a total brat.


----------



## cafecreme15

Bentley1 said:


> lol I've been waiting for someone to say this . I don't like the way she's been raised either, she's been spoiled to death and the bratty attitude and behavior are the result of bad parenting. Kyle seems to think it's cute and funny when  her 5 year old is already acting snobby & entitled, I place most of the blame on her. Raised a total brat.



And it always bothers me when she shows her doing all sorts of complicated makeup tutorials on her Instagram. A 10 year old shouldn’t know how to contour, or think that she needs to contour and wear designer clothes to look good. This behavior is not endearing, it’s shallow and sad. Kyle’s other children seem to have such good heads on their shoulders and seem down to earth.


----------



## Bentley1

cafecreme15 said:


> And it always bothers me when she shows her doing all sorts of complicated makeup tutorials on her Instagram. A 10 year old shouldn’t know how to contour, or think that she needs to contour and wear designer clothes to look good. This behavior is not endearing, it’s shallow and sad. Kyle’s other children seem to have such good heads on their shoulders and seem down to earth.


Not endearing in the least, especially since it's accompanied by a very bad/ snobby "I'm better than you" attitude at 10 (and when she was much younger). Not cute, not funny, not sweet. I doubt anyone in their real life thinks it's any of those things either. 
Agree, her other daughters seem pretty grounded. Cant even imagine Portia at their age.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Maybe it’s due to Portia being the youngest, also the only remaining child still living at home and the fact that she enjoyed their parents success ever since being a small child and not knowing a different life.


----------



## AECornell

Yeah Kyle has said with the older girls they didn’t have money like this, especially in the beginning, so they didn’t have the same experience when they were little.


----------



## cafecreme15

Very true, but one can be raised with money and every privilege in the world without being an entitled brat.


----------



## Erum7860

cafecreme15 said:


> And it always bothers me when she shows her doing all sorts of complicated makeup tutorials on her Instagram. A 10 year old shouldn’t know how to contour, or think that she needs to contour and wear designer clothes to look good. This behavior is not endearing, it’s shallow and sad. Kyle’s other children seem to have such good heads on their shoulders and seem down to earth.



I agree, there is a marked difference between the older 3 girls and Portia. I think Kyle’s even mentioned it over the years how Portia is growing up very differently than her older sisters because obviously there finances have changed. I mean I don’t think Farrah, Alexia & Sophia grew up yachting around Europe every summer lol. That’s all Portia has seen and known. 

And the makeup tutorials and 10 yr old contouring annoys the [emoji90] out of me too


----------



## Bagisa

I dunno, I’m around a lot of large families and the differences among siblings can be staggering, at no fault of the parents. Portia was just born precocious and sure of herself. I think it’s charming.


----------



## Tivo

Porsha always reminded me of Melania Giudice in a way. No discipline, no manners. And I don’t blame these poor babies. This is their parents’ fault. It’s easier to let them do what they want rather than constantly enforce rules and do the hard work.


----------



## absolutpink

Tivo said:


> Porsha always reminded me of Melania Giudice in a way. No discipline, no manners. And I don’t blame these poor babies. This is their parents’ fault. It’s easier to let them do what they want rather than constantly enforce rules and do the hard work.



Lol I was just thinking that while I reading through these posts!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Maybe it’s due to Portia being the youngest, also the only remaining child still living at home and the fact that she enjoyed their parents success ever since being a small child and not knowing a different life.


Youngest child syndrome, seems to happen a lot. Esp. with the age gap between Portia and her sisters. Bet she was doted on by the rest of the family.  However, it seemed to me that she was often just irritated by the cameras and as a result, came across as a "little stinker."  Also, keep in mind, producers want drama and will edit hours of filming to get their desired effect. I don't trust them one bit.


----------



## Tropigal3

MamaSleepy said:


> Youngest child syndrome, seems to happen a lot. Esp. with the age gap between Portia and her sisters. Bet she was doted on by the rest of the family.  However, it seemed to me that she was often just irritated by the cameras and as a result, came across as a "little stinker."  Also, keep in mind, *producers want drama and will edit hours of filming to get their desired effect*. I don't trust them one bit.



Boy is this true!  There's so much manipulation and editing in these "reality" shows!


----------



## lulilu

cafecreme15 said:


> And it always bothers me when she shows her doing all sorts of complicated makeup tutorials on her Instagram. A 10 year old shouldn’t know how to contour, or think that she needs to contour and wear designer clothes to look good. This behavior is not endearing, it’s shallow and sad. Kyle’s other children seem to have such good heads on their shoulders and seem down to earth.



I never even heard of this!  A 10 year old, given makeup tips????  That is so over-the-top.  It also looks like they are processing her hair -- didn't she have really curly hair?  Why do that to a little kid?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

absolutpink said:


> Didn't see this posted here yet, this is from Dorit's IG last week.. doesn't even look like her.



Holy crap did she tell the makeup people, “give me the Kim Kardashian”?


----------



## Allisonfaye

AECornell said:


> Ha that comment “what the hell did you do to your face?!”
> 
> Looks like she got (another) nose job. But could just be the angle/contouring.


Looks like a full face lift to me.


----------



## bagsforme

I just came back from LA and ate at Sur.  Max (Lisa's son) waited on us.  Good for him for still working there.  Although I have to really wonder why.  But at least he won't have the spoiled attitude like these younger girls have.

Also saw Jeremy (Ariana's brother) busing tables.  He's cute in a scruffy/dirty looking way.


----------



## ck2802

bagsforme said:


> I just came back from LA and ate at Sur.  Max (Lisa's son) waited on us.  Good for him for still working there.  Although I have to really wonder why.  But at least he won't have the spoiled attitude like these younger girls have.
> 
> Also saw Jeremy (Ariana's brother) busing tables.  He's cute in a scruffy/dirty looking way.


Lisa & Ken have always said they want Max to know the business from the bottom up.  They believe he needs to know everything about the business, so that when he eventually takes over he knows what he’s doing.
I think they’re right, & yes does stop him from having a spoilt attitude.


----------



## jiffer

It looks like David Foster is getting married again. He sure does like them younger. With his track record I would be hesitant to marry him. This will be marriage number 5

http://www.msn.com/en-us/music/cele...re-engaged/ar-AAzxBX3?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=DELLDHP


----------



## Allisonfaye

jiffer said:


> It looks like David Foster is getting married again. He sure does like them younger
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/music/cele...re-engaged/ar-AAzxBX3?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=DELLDHP



Isn't this like his 5th or 6th marriage?


----------



## jiffer

Allisonfaye said:


> Isn't this like his 5th or 6th marriage?



I think this will be number 5


----------



## cafecreme15

jiffer said:


> I think this will be number 5


Why do all these woman keep marrying him in spite of his abhorrent track record of staying married? He's getting up there in age, he can't possibly be that wealthy after all these divorces, so I don't get it.


----------



## Tivo

cafecreme15 said:


> Why do all these woman keep marrying him in spite of his abhorrent track record of staying married? He's getting up there in age, he can't possibly be that wealthy after all these divorces, so I don't get it.


Katherine McFee is a rumored gold digger who likes older men


----------



## Allisonfaye

Tivo said:


> Katherine McFee is a rumored gold digger who likes older men



Older, RICH men. I am guessing if he was broke, she wouldn't be there. I bet he has a nice income stream from all of his MANY years of hit records.


----------



## Ceeyahd

cafecreme15 said:


> ....he can't possibly be that wealthy after all these divorces, so I don't get it.



Prenuptial agreements would protect his wealth.


----------



## cafecreme15

Ceeyahd said:


> Prenuptial agreements would protect his wealth.


Very true, but this doesn't explain away his track record and age...seriously I can't wrap my head around ever thinking it would be a good idea to marry someone who has been divorced 4 times. This is when normal people should start thinking to themselves that old adage about the common denominator here...


----------



## Ceeyahd

cafecreme15 said:


> Very true, but this doesn't explain away his track record and age...seriously I can't wrap my head around ever thinking it would be a good idea to marry someone who has been divorced 4 times. This is when normal people should start thinking to themselves that old adage about the common denominator here...



Oh I agree. These guys have a great advantage in landing younger women, and there's no shortage of willing women. He also has his career with his music producing to offer, aside from his wealth. He's a trophy. Lol.


----------



## Swanky

Agree, his money and fame. . .  he'll have her sign a prenup but she'll still live like she wants in the meantime 

gross lol


----------



## baghagg

Her former husband was also her senior by many years...


----------



## Gal4Dior

Poor Yolanda. He never stops “leasing” his wives. When you get to 5 marriages, I think it’s time to rethink if marriage is for you...


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## buzzytoes

LVSistinaMM said:


> Poor Yolanda. He never stops “leasing” his wives. When you get to 5 marriages, I think it’s time to rethink if marriage is for you...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Why poor Yolanda? She should have known better than to be number four. 

Katherine’s ex husband was old enough to be her dad, and I thought she had an affair with a married man, so she doesn’t exactly have the best track record when it comes to picking them. Maybe this will be the perfect marriage for both of them.


----------



## Gal4Dior

buzzytoes said:


> Why poor Yolanda? She should have known better than to be number four.
> 
> Katherine’s ex husband was old enough to be her dad, and I thought she had an affair with a married man, so she doesn’t exactly have the best track record when it comes to picking them. Maybe this will be the perfect marriage for both of them.



Only because it seemed that Yolanda was totally in love with David. Katherine, not so much.


----------



## sgj99

It will be his 5th marriage.  The longest of his previous marriages was 14 years.  He was married to Yo for 7.  The man definitely has a problem with commitment.  I give this one 5 years max.


----------



## Tivo

*Here’s an article: *

*‘I don't have any regrets': Katharine McPhee talks about affair with married Smash director that ended her marriage to Nick Cokas*
*Katharine McPhee doesn't believe in do-overs.

The 32-year-old actress, whose affair with Smash director Michael Morris led to the end of her six-year marriage to manager Nick Cokas - vowed that she would not do a single thing differently.

'I don't have any regrets,' the Scorpion stunner, 32, told Ocean Drive magazine Monday. 'All of the choices I made I learned from in a really deep way.' 
McPhee, who gained fame as a contestant on American Idol's fifth season in 2006, was involved in a Hollywood controversy in the fall of 2013 when her secret romance with the 58-year-old director made news after pictures of the two kissing leaked publicly. *
*https://www.google.com/amp/www.dail...Smash-director-ended-marriage-Nick-Cokas.html*


----------



## Mrs.Z

Tivo said:


> *Here’s an article: *
> 
> *‘I don't have any regrets': Katharine McPhee talks about affair with married Smash director that ended her marriage to Nick Cokas*
> *Katharine McPhee doesn't believe in do-overs.
> 
> The 32-year-old actress, whose affair with Smash director Michael Morris led to the end of her six-year marriage to manager Nick Cokas - vowed that she would not do a single thing differently.
> 
> 'I don't have any regrets,' the Scorpion stunner, 32, told Ocean Drive magazine Monday. 'All of the choices I made I learned from in a really deep way.'
> McPhee, who gained fame as a contestant on American Idol's fifth season in 2006, was involved in a Hollywood controversy in the fall of 2013 when her secret romance with the 58-year-old director made news after pictures of the two kissing leaked publicly. *
> *https://www.google.com/amp/www.dail...Smash-director-ended-marriage-Nick-Cokas.html*



Ok so she’s gross, you should regret cheating on your spouse it’s wrong.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Tivo said:


> *Here’s an article: *
> 
> *‘I don't have any regrets': Katharine McPhee talks about affair with married Smash director that ended her marriage to Nick Cokas*
> *Katharine McPhee doesn't believe in do-overs.
> 
> The 32-year-old actress, whose affair with Smash director Michael Morris led to the end of her six-year marriage to manager Nick Cokas - vowed that she would not do a single thing differently.
> 
> 'I don't have any regrets,' the Scorpion stunner, 32, told Ocean Drive magazine Monday. 'All of the choices I made I learned from in a really deep way.'
> McPhee, who gained fame as a contestant on American Idol's fifth season in 2006, was involved in a Hollywood controversy in the fall of 2013 when her secret romance with the 58-year-old director made news after pictures of the two kissing leaked publicly. *
> *https://www.google.com/amp/www.dail...Smash-director-ended-marriage-Nick-Cokas.html*



I just find it funny that she said she’s a one man kind of girl, and she cheated on her husband. I’m not great at math, but I believe that would be TWO men. 

After 5 marriages, David is smart enough to do a prenup.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Does a prenup only apply to existing wealth? California is a community property state so anything made during the marriage is 50-50, right?


----------



## RueMonge

Allisonfaye said:


> Does a prenup only apply to existing wealth? California is a community property state so anything made during the marriage is 50-50, right?



I think you're right.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Allisonfaye said:


> Does a prenup only apply to existing wealth? California is a community property state so anything made during the marriage is 50-50, right?



I thought David is Canadian. 
Maybe he’s domicile is not in California and a law of another state/country applies.


----------



## Tivo

Mrs.Z said:


> Ok so she’s gross, you should regret cheating on your spouse it’s wrong.


Also the guy she cheated with was also married


----------



## CanuckBagLover

26Alexandra said:


> I thought David is Canadian.
> Maybe he’s domicile is not in California and a law of another state/country applies.


He is originally Canadian but became an American and has dual citizenship I believe. I believe he resides in California. Wouldn't be surprised if he has a second home in Canada.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CanuckBagLover said:


> He is originally Canadian but became an American and has dual citizenship I believe. I believe he resides in California. Wouldn't be surprised if he has a second home in Canada.



Maybe that's why they said Yolanda owned the Malibu house? So he could avoid the high California income taxes by claiming his primary residence is in Canada. Who knows? As I recall, my Canadian friend told me he had to pay Canadian taxes AND US taxes but that would be for federal, not state necessarily.


----------



## bellecate

He had a condo in Victoria for many years but I believe he sold ii in 2014 for $5 million. I'd think he still has other property in Canada as well.


----------



## Florasun

sgj99 said:


> It will be his 5th marriage.  The longest of his previous marriages was 14 years.  He was married to Yo for 7.  The man definitely has a problem with commitment.  I give this one 5 years max.


She's hoping his "expiration date"  occurs before her "sell by" date.


----------



## meluvs2shop

After say 3, 4 or 5 marriages that didn't work our for whatever reason when does one say, perhaps marriage is not for me and just be in a relationship without making it official?


----------



## Mrs.Z

meluvs2shop said:


> After say 3, 4 or 5 marriages that didn't work our for whatever reason when does one say, perhaps marriage is not for me and just be in a relationship without making it official?



Seriously.........there might be something wrong with him!!!


----------



## jiffer

Has anyone been watching Kyle tv show American Women? I have been watching and I think it has some ok moments but its nothing ground breaking. I dvr it and I watch it when I have nothing else to watch.


----------



## chowlover2

jiffer said:


> Has anyone been watching Kyle tv show American Women? I have been watching and I think it has some ok moments but its nothing ground breaking. I dvr it and I watch it when I have nothing else to watch.


I'm with you, nothing out of the ordinary. Really only viewing because there is nothing else on. I really think Alicia Silverstone is either overacting, or doing something with her voice that just grates on me. I believe it got picked up for another season, possibly because Paramount network has nothing else to replace it. All I ever see there is Bar Rescue and Lip Sync Battle.


----------



## bagsforme

I tried watching it but couldn't sit through it.  Just didn't keep my interest and something about Alicia really bothers me.  Her voice, mouth?  I don't know.  Never cared for her.   

Anyone notice on Lisa's insta she got new teeth?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

jiffer said:


> Has anyone been watching Kyle tv show American Women? I have been watching and I think it has some ok moments but its nothing ground breaking. I dvr it and I watch it when I have nothing else to watch.



I couldn’t watch it either.  Bad acting and bad wigs.  Its trying too hard.  It looks like an SNL skit.


----------



## pjhm

It’s a poorly written soap opera-no depth to any of the characters


----------



## bagshopr

I have been watching it from the beginning but I won't after this season. It's just Tooooo.... Slooooow... to keep me interested. I like the music and the 70s fashions but they don't keep me awake.


----------



## lulilu

bagsforme said:


> I tried watching it but couldn't sit through it.  Just didn't keep my interest and something about Alicia really bothers me.  Her voice, mouth?  I don't know.  Never cared for her.
> 
> *Anyone notice on Lisa's insta she got new teeth*?



Rinna or LVP?


----------



## Tivo

.


----------



## Tivo

bagsforme said:


> I tried watching it but couldn't sit through it.  Just didn't keep my interest and something about Alicia really bothers me.  Her voice, mouth?  I don't know.  Never cared for her.
> 
> *Anyone notice on Lisa's insta she got new teeth?*
> 
> 
> 
> lulilu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rinna or LVP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pics please??
Click to expand...


----------



## Ceeyahd

lulilu said:


> Rinna or LVP?



Kyle. I saw her on WWHL, she really favors her neice Paris, IMO, with whatever she's done with her teeth and face.


----------



## bagsforme

LVP.  Not sure if this will show the pic.  But if you look on her Insta you can tell.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Whoa that is definitely new veneers. Maybe Kyle got her into new teeth.


----------



## Florasun

Those teeth look like they want to climb out of her mouth and have a party.


----------



## simone72

Denise Richards negotiating to join next season?? Several sources are reporting this ..


----------



## zooba

The article I saw didn't have Kyle on the list of housewives.  Which would be very interesting if it was accurate.


----------



## Goodfrtune

zooba said:


> The article I saw didn't have Kyle on the list of housewives.  Which would be very interesting if it was accurate.



That would be great! Kyle drives me crazy!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Yes, Kyle can drive anyone nuts but it just won't be the same without her!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Kyle has a lot of irons in the fire but her American Woman show reviews seem pretty lackluster. I suppose she could always come back in the future. I am not sure how much more mileage these housewives franchises have in them. I find myself tuning in less and less.


----------



## lulilu

Allisonfaye said:


> Kyle has a lot of irons in the fire but her American Woman show reviews seem pretty lackluster. I suppose she could always come back in the future. I am not sure how much more mileage these housewives franchises have in them. I find myself tuning in less and less.



I watch less and less often too.  I don't like most of these women and it is the same stuff every season.


----------



## AECornell

Allisonfaye said:


> Kyle has a lot of irons in the fire but her American Woman show reviews seem pretty lackluster. I suppose she could always come back in the future. I am not sure how much more mileage these housewives franchises have in them. I find myself tuning in less and less.



If bravo would actually listen, they’d make the shows like the beginning. More authentic, more everyday family life, more luxury. That’s why we tuned in in the first place. Not to watch every version of the franchises fight and bicker about stupid nonsense.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I guess the bickering and drama works. The Bachelor has being doing it for almost 20 years. I personally stopped watching about 10 years ago. I could no longer take the constant use of the word amazing.


----------



## buzzytoes

simone72 said:


> Denise Richards negotiating to join next season?? Several sources are reporting this ..



I think she likely is. I was listening to Radio Andy this morning and they were talking about it. He as asking John Hill if “hypothetically” she was a good fit, John said yes, and he whispered “I agree” a couple times. At the end he said “hypothetically” again and giggles.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

For those who watch rhobh, do you watch any other housewives show? If so, why?  
I watch ny sometimes but they are a bunch of insane, loud mouth drunks.  It is like a show full of Kim Richards.  I sometimes have to shut it off midway thru an episode because they are so loud. Can’t stand half of them esp Ramona.  I like Carol and Tinsley. Sonja is hilariously entertaining. Beverly Hills housewives are just petty but at least tolerable.


----------



## Bagisa

Is Teddi coming back too? I would seriously get confused looking at her and Denise Richards - they’re doppelgängers.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

They need to cut Doritos or Teddi.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Just saw it looks like Eileen is fired from Days, too. I wonder if she will try to come back.


----------



## simone72

theamericanchinadoll said:


> For those who watch rhobh, do you watch any other housewives show? If so, why?
> I watch ny sometimes but they are a bunch of insane, loud mouth drunks.  It is like a show full of Kim Richards.  I sometimes have to shut it off midway thru an episode because they are so loud. Can’t stand half of them esp Ramona.  I like Carol and Tinsley. Sonja is hilariously entertaining. Beverly Hills housewives are just petty but at least tolerable.


I watch some of New York but I find myself fast forwarding through a lot of it so t even watch Orange County anymore and never watched New Jersey


----------



## simone72

buzzytoes said:


> I think she likely is. I was listening to Radio Andy this morning and they were talking about it. He as asking John Hill if “hypothetically” she was a good fit, John said yes, and he whispered “I agree” a couple times. At the end he said “hypothetically” again and giggles.


I don’t know how I feel about her joining . I used to like Lisa Rinna but then she joined the housewives and I was over her. I kind of liked the mystery of a Denise Richards where we don’t know much of her but hopefully like she was in her own reality show she’s a very down to earth girl who prioritizes on her family


----------



## Tivo

theamericanchinadoll said:


> For those who watch rhobh, do you watch any other housewives show? If so, why?
> I watch ny sometimes but they are a bunch of insane, loud mouth drunks.  It is like a show full of Kim Richards.  I sometimes have to shut it off midway thru an episode because they are so loud. Can’t stand half of them esp Ramona.  I like Carol and Tinsley. Sonja is hilariously entertaining. Beverly Hills housewives are just petty but at least tolerable.


I watch RHONY, OC, NJ, ATL...but I’m slowly losing interest in all.


----------



## kemilia

theamericanchinadoll said:


> They need to cut Doritos or Teddi.


No--not Doritos! I need someone to whine about, and to practice my Doritos fake accent with. 



Allisonfaye said:


> Just saw it looks like Eileen is fired from Days, too. I wonder if she will try to come back.


Wow, wasn't she on that show for decades? They make good money on those shows, I think.



theamericanchinadoll said:


> For those who watch rhobh, do you watch any other housewives show? If so, why?
> I watch ny sometimes but they are a bunch of insane, loud mouth drunks.  It is like a show full of Kim Richards.  I sometimes have to shut it off midway thru an episode because they are so loud. Can’t stand half of them esp Ramona.  I like Carol and Tinsley. Sonja is hilariously entertaining. Beverly Hills housewives are just petty but at least tolerable.


I watch BH too. The other shows are just too screechy, and yeah, I know Ramona does her fair share of screeching too but I'm used to her by now, she's like family, one of the originals that has stayed.

I saw Sonja on WWHL last night (it was about a week old show, I think) and what the f*** has she done to her face?!


----------



## Allisonfaye

kemilia said:


> Wow, wasn't she on that show for decades? They make good money on those shows, I think.



I read that the networks want the shows to tank so they pay the actors really low amounts, they leave, the ratings drop and they cancel the shows. I am not sure they make such good money anymore. There are only a handful of soaps that are even still on.



Allisonfaye said:


> I read that the networks want the shows to tank so they pay the actors really low amounts, they leave, the ratings drop and they cancel the shows. I am not sure they make such good money anymore. There are only a handful of soaps that are even still on.



Makes sense. I was so upset when they canceled All My Children.

If Denise Richards is joining, Does that mean someone else is leaving?


----------



## Allisonfaye

brooke lynn said:


> Makes sense. I was so upset when they canceled All My Children.



Yeah, me too. Although I stopped watching soaps in the 80s. Things moved too slowly compared to the nighttime soaps. I am a Knot's Landing fan myself.


----------



## Rouge H

Will the real Kyle Richards please stand up
What has she done to her face?


----------



## kemilia

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4144708
> 
> 
> Will the real Kyle Richards please stand up
> What has she done to her face?


Looks like she went to the same surgeon Sonja (RHONY) went to.


----------



## imgg

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4144708
> 
> 
> Will the real Kyle Richards please stand up
> What has she done to her face?


I like her hair this length.


----------



## robbins65

brooke lynn said:


> Makes sense. I was so upset when they canceled All My Children.



Me too!  I still miss it     and I never ever watched The Chew in protest!!!


----------



## GoGlam

I think Kyle looks pretty. It might be more of a “done” look, but it looks good.  Much better than how she looked when she was young.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's a combo of a little work, new teeth and photo filter


----------



## Luv n bags

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4144708
> 
> 
> Will the real Kyle Richards please stand up
> What has she done to her face?



Love her Birkin!!


----------



## pjhm

theamericanchinadoll said:


> For those who watch rhobh, do you watch any other housewives show? If so, why?
> I watch ny sometimes but they are a bunch of insane, loud mouth drunks.  It is like a show full of Kim Richards.  I sometimes have to shut it off midway thru an episode because they are so loud. Can’t stand half of them esp Ramona.  I like Carol and Tinsley. Sonja is hilariously entertaining. Beverly Hills housewives are just petty but at least tolerable.



I enjoy Southern Charm - devoid of middle aged women snarking at each other, has younger characters in a less pretentious environment and I love the scenery and culture.


----------



## 336

did eileen get fired from days? 

I wonder if insurance covered Kyle and mauricio's break in.....


----------



## MamaSleepy

Page Six quotes Ramona Singer stating Carole Radziwill is leaving the show after six seasons. I liked to see her apartment, clothing and she didn't lose her cool. She always had a smile. I'll miss her.

Edited to add:
“I have worked with amazing producers, made great friends, and I’m thrilled to leave frenemies behind,” Radziwill shared. “I will remember this entire experience with delight, humor and veracious accuracy. Next.”


----------



## islander2k6

cafecreme15 said:


> Very true, but this doesn't explain away his track record and age...seriously I can't wrap my head around ever thinking it would be a good idea to marry someone who has been divorced 4 times. This is when normal people should start thinking to themselves that old adage about the common denominator here...



He’s a very successful music producer and she’s a singer. Her career will definitely get a boost being married to him as well.


----------



## Tivo

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4144708
> 
> 
> Will the real Kyle Richards please stand up
> What has she done to her face?


WHO is that? Cause I know it’s not Kyle!


----------



## Tivo

robbins65 said:


> Me too!  I still miss it     and I never ever watched The Chew in protest!!!


The Chew was pretty good. But I’d much rather have All My Children and One Life to Live back


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

MamaSleepy said:


> Page Six quotes Ramona Singer stating Carole Radziwill is leaving the show after six seasons. I liked to see her apartment, clothing and she didn't lose her cool. She always had a smile. I'll miss her.
> 
> Edited to add:
> “I have worked with amazing producers, made great friends, and I’m thrilled to leave frenemies behind,” Radziwill shared. “I will remember this entire experience with delight, humor and veracious accuracy. Next.”



I really like Carole. She was the few sane ones preventing the rhony from becoming a full on clown show. I guess there is still Tinsley.


----------



## Prufrock613

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I really like Carole. She was the few sane ones preventing the rhony from becoming a full on clown show. I guess there is still Tinsley.


I agree (maybe not on the Tinsley part). I was always interested in Carole, just b/c of her backstory.  She may be “boring” but she is an educated woman and so well spoken.  I never had the impression that she went out of her way to cause drama.  She stood up for herself against LuAnn, who was very crass to her about Adam.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Prufrock613 said:


> I agree (maybe not on the Tinsley part). I was always interested in Carole, just b/c of her backstory.  She may be “boring” but she is an educated woman and so well spoken.  I never had the impression that she went out of her way to cause drama.  She stood up for herself against LuAnn, who was very crass to her about Adam.



I’m not going to lie I’ve only watched three episodes this season of rhony and I liked Tinsley from the very short airtime I had.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Its confirmed - Denise Richards is joining the cast.  
I wonder if this means someone is leaving?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Thanks for sharing I saw that Denise was joining. It seems like she has been working this angle for years. She pops on the show every now and then.


----------



## Baglady41

I wonder if Denise’s decision has anything to do with Charlie Sheen’s claims that he can’t afford child support. Either  way, i look forward to watching. Beverly Hills seems to be the only franchise that brings all the luxury i like watching.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Baglady41 said:


> I wonder if Denise’s decision has anything to do with Charlie Sheen’s claims that he can’t afford child support. Either  way, i look forward to watching. Beverly Hills seems to be the only franchise that brings all the luxury i like watching.



I know this is OT but it is unfathomable to me that Sheen couldn't pay child support. He was making a crapload of money for YEARS on two and a half men and now it's in syndication.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Allisonfaye said:


> I know this is OT but it is unfathomable to me that Sheen couldn't pay child support. He was making a crapload of money for YEARS on two and a half men and now it's in syndication.


Yes, one wonders if it's been "invested" overseas. Or, if it went up his nose. I've heard ppl go thru millions using drugs. Sad.

I have a feeling Denise has known for yrs Sheen could easily blow his money (excuse the pun). Bet she's been smart w whatever $ she's gotten. She and her father were on a reality show b4 and appeared to be sensible, level headed ppl. But, I could be dead wrong too.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Baglady41 said:


> I wonder if Denise’s decision has anything to do with Charlie Sheen’s claims that he can’t afford child support. Either  way, i look forward to watching. Beverly Hills seems to be the only franchise that brings all the luxury i like watching.


My guess is yes, and no. I think Denise has tried to be independent for yrs bc she's learned an addict like Sheen is undependable. So she seeks work for her own security, not in reaction to his antics. JMO


----------



## Baglady41

Allisonfaye said:


> I know this is OT but it is unfathomable to me that Sheen couldn't pay child support. He was making a crapload of money for YEARS on two and a half men and now it's in syndication.


I thought the same thing when I read that article. That’s a lot of money to blow through.


----------



## Florasun

Allisonfaye said:


> I know this is OT but it is unfathomable to me that Sheen couldn't pay child support. He was making a crapload of money for YEARS on two and a half men and now it's in syndication.





Baglady41 said:


> I thought the same thing when I read that article. That’s a lot of money to blow through.


On top of the cost of the booger sugar, when you're coked up 90% of the time you are probably not making good financial decisions.


----------



## Bagisa

She won’t exactly add glamour to the show. I distinctly remember her standard look on her previous reality show: Juicy Couture sweatsuits, hair in a bun, with no makeup. I’m happy that she was being real, but RHOBH is NOT about that life.


----------



## pixiejenna

Baglady41 said:


> I wonder if Denise’s decision has anything to do with Charlie Sheen’s claims that he can’t afford child support. Either  way, i look forward to watching. Beverly Hills seems to be the only franchise that brings all the luxury i like watching.



I think this is the main reason why she’s doing it. I think that she’s smart with her money, she didn’t piss it away like Charlie. But she realizes that she’s got to get back out there and work again with a steady paycheck she can easily maintain her lifestyle both for her and her kids. Possibly that’s the reason why she was angling to get on the show in the past. She knew that the gravy train with Charlie was going to end the whole time, the only question was when would it happen.  I recall her reality show was pretty dull I don’t really see her bringing up the drama.


----------



## Tivo

I’m excited to see Denise on the show. I enjoyed her reality show she had years ago and really felt she was down to earth and a good mother. Hope that’s still true.


----------



## Tivo

Just saw a recent photo of Denise. Sadly, she looks awful. Why did she get plastic surgery? She’s a beautiful woman and would have aged well.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Never thought about it this way but another Richards joining the show even though not related. Haha


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I hope Erika is leaving.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

https://theblast.com/kyle-richards-mauricio-umansky-malibu-mansion/
*Husband of ‘RHOBH’ Star Kyle Richards Accused of Screwing Over Client on $32 Million Malibu Mansion Sale*


----------



## MamaSleepy

CanuckBagLover said:


> I hope Erika is leaving.


Well, for me, it depends upon which Erika shows up! She goes from hot to cold!

I still wish Bravo would have one show with the gals having their teams getting them ready. I loved the glimpses we saw during the season!


----------



## MamaSleepy

CanuckBagLover said:


> https://theblast.com/kyle-richards-mauricio-umansky-malibu-mansion/
> *Husband of ‘RHOBH’ Star Kyle Richards Accused of Screwing Over Client on $32 Million Malibu Mansion Sale*


What?!!  Guessing the $32 million profit was needed for Kyle to replace the bags that were stolen. he,he.


----------



## Tivo

MamaSleepy said:


> What?!!  Guessing the $32 million profit was needed for Kyle to replace the bags that were stolen. he,he.


And her new face.


----------



## simone72

http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/09/real-housewives-beverly-hills-dorit-kemsley-pk-sued-bathing-suits/
These two are pretty shady I wonder if there’s truth to this??


----------



## CanuckBagLover

simone72 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/09/real-housewives-beverly-hills-dorit-kemsley-pk-sued-bathing-suits/
> These two are pretty shady I wonder if there’s truth to this??


They are shady.  I wouldn't be surprised if it is true.


----------



## MamaSleepy

simone72 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/09/real-housewives-beverly-hills-dorit-kemsley-pk-sued-bathing-suits/
> These two are pretty shady I wonder if there’s truth to this??


Agreed, shady characters indeed!
I certainly wouldn't do business with either of them. Well. . . perhaps I'd throw a Tupperware party with them. Ha!

While I don't doubt that they'd keep all the profits for themselves, it's not that unusual for business partners to engage in civil lawsuits. Unfortunately for celebrities, it becomes public knowledge. Which is fortune for us w inquiring minds!


simone72 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/09/real-housewives-beverly-hills-dorit-kemsley-pk-sued-bathing-suits/
> These two are pretty shady I wonder if there’s truth to this??


----------



## kemilia

Something tells me she isn't going to cough up this money quickly:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebr...ull-attack/ar-BBLTimX?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=U142DHP


----------



## baghagg

kemilia said:


> Something tells me she isn't going to cough up this money quickly:
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebr...ull-attack/ar-BBLTimX?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=U142DHP


Feel sorry for her siblings, iykwim ...


----------



## kemilia

baghagg said:


> Feel sorry for her siblings, iykwim ...


Maybe Kyle will help her out to keep her out of jail. 

I LOVE dogs and feel the dog isn't the problem, it is usually the owner/training but Kim's dog was very aggressive and she never had control over it (much like her life). Sad.


----------



## baghagg

kemilia said:


> Maybe Kyle will help her out to keep her out of jail.
> 
> I LOVE dogs and feel the dog isn't the problem, it is usually the owner/training but Kim's dog was very aggressive and she never had control over it (much like her life). Sad.


Well said,  and I'm guessing the sisters have had their fair share of "bail outs "(both figuratively as well as literally).


----------



## Aimee3

I never understood why Kim had such an enormous dog and kept him even though she couldn’t control him. I would’ve figured her to have a little emotional support lap dog.


----------



## MamaSleepy

kemilia said:


> Something tells me she isn't going to cough up this money quickly:
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebrity/‘rhobh’-star-kim-richards-hit-with-dollar266k-judgment-over-pit-bull-attack/ar-BBLTimX?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=U142DHP


Kim really seems to be her own worst enemy! Why did she blow off her court date?  The "other team" automatically wins when you do that!  

Next, she'll start to drink again bc she feels overwhelmed and doesn't know how to cope. But, Kim, you can’t ignore life, close your eyes and hope it all somehow goes away. Time to grow up.


----------



## MamaSleepy

kemilia said:


> Maybe Kyle will help her out to keep her out of jail.
> 
> I LOVE dogs and feel the dog isn't the problem, it is usually the owner/training but Kim's dog was very aggressive and she never had control over it (much like her life). Sad.


I love animals too and heartily agree with your assessment. There aren't bad dogs, just bad owners.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Aimee3 said:


> I never understood why Kim had such an enormous dog and kept him even though she couldn’t control him. I would’ve figured her to have a little emotional support lap dog.


Kingsley joined Kim's household as a little puppy. Who knows the circumstances?  Kim may not be the one who picked him out.

And, regardless how big they get, your dog will always be your little baby. They're family.

Unfortunately, Kim doesn't appear to possess the skills to train Kingsley and it's Kingsley and his victims who suffer. Poor guy.


----------



## imgg

MamaSleepy said:


> I love animals too and heartily agree with your assessment. There aren't bad dogs, just bad owners.


I don't know, I have heard enough Pit stories where the owner states they have never seen their dog act that way before after mauling someone to death.  I personally think some dogs are innately programmed to attack and should not be pets.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm not a pet person.  nope, not at all.

I really hate when pet owners say 'Oh, little Fido doesn't bite".  My response "he has teeth doesn't he?'....  dead silence.  ALL animals can get out of hand.  But in Kim's case, she could barely get her own life together, so trying to train a dog, was the last thing she needed in her life.


----------



## imgg

These are older facts on Pits, but this is astounding to me. https://www.banpitbulls.org/

Unfortunately I have a bit of personal experience where my MIL brought home a Pit mix from the pound and within 20 minutes shredded her poor, sweet pet dog she had for 8 years.  My husband had the pleasure of cleaning up that mess.  It was horrific.

I am a huge animal lover, but imo some dogs are not worth the risk. I don't feel sorry for Kim R.  After biting her own family member, she should have done something about her dog.


----------



## DC-Cutie

imgg said:


> I am a huge animal lover, but imo some dogs are not worth the risk. I don't feel sorry for Kim R.  After biting your own family member, she should have done something about her dog.


exactly!


----------



## Bentley1

imgg said:


> I don't know, I have heard enough Pit stories where the owner states they have never seen their dog act that way before after mauling someone to death.  I personally think some dogs are innately programmed to attack and should not be pets.


Yes agree . 
I personally don’t trust this breed of dog no matter how well trained they are.


----------



## Prufrock613

kemilia said:


> Maybe Kyle will help her out to keep her out of jail.
> 
> I LOVE dogs and feel the dog isn't the problem, it is usually the owner/training but Kim's dog was very aggressive and she never had control over it (much like her life). Sad.


I was just thinking the same exact thing.  Her life was in shambles at this point.  What a great idea to purchase/adopt a dog, let alone one that needs firm training.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I heard that D Richards' contract was 4 mil, and the amount is higher than the other HWs. That's a lot of money, but I don't know what the length of the contract is, one season or multiple. Why would they pay D Richards more than the other HWs?


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> I don't know, I have heard enough Pit stories where the owner states they have never seen their dog act that way before after mauling someone to death.  I personally think some dogs are innately programmed to attack and should not be pets.



Same here. My friend loved his pit bulls dearly.  I’m sure they were sweet to their owner, as I’ve seen pitbulls who are very cuddly and loving. One day they tore through the backyard fence and killed a neighbor’s dog. My friend petitioned hard not to have his dogs taken away and put down but it didn’t work. It was sad, but he was very in denial that his pitbulls were a threat. 

A few years later, he got another pitbull and the exact same scenario happened again.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

bisousx said:


> Same here. My friend loved his pit bulls dearly.  I’m sure they were sweet to their owner, as I’ve seen pitbulls who are very cuddly and loving. One day they tore through the backyard fence and killed a neighbor’s dog. My friend petitioned hard not to have his dogs taken away and put down but it didn’t work. It was sad, but he was very in denial that his pitbulls were a threat.
> 
> A few years later, he got another pitbull and the exact same scenario happened again.



That is a really sad [emoji20] situation. I feel so sorry for your friend.  Pitbulls can be incredibly sweet and well trained but they are kinda like a time bomb.  They are bred for bullbaiting so they will always have that aggressive streak.  I know people who use them as service dogs and have a very hard time with public access.


----------



## bisbee

My younger son and his wife have a pit bull.  I don’t understand their attraction to that type of dog...prior to him they had a Rottweiler.  They were going to make sure they trained and socialized this new puppy...they had researched and got him from a reputable breeder.

My son took him for training, but stopped.  They brought him to my house as a puppy...he was lovely and reacted well to my cats.  They took him to my older son’s house and my grandchildren played with him...all good.  But they didn’t keep it up.  He is a sweetheart with them, but has to be put outside if anyone comes in the house.  They have a tall stockade fence.  No children, thank goodness.  I don’t understand the need to have that type of dog...I just don’t.


----------



## simone72

Ceeyahd said:


> I heard that D Richards' contract was 4 mil, and the amount is higher than the other HWs. That's a lot of money, but I don't know what the length of the contract is, one season or multiple. Why would they pay D Richards more than the other HWs?


Wow where did you hear that? Seems like tons of money considering what other were paid in the past


----------



## Ceeyahd

simone72 said:


> Wow where did you hear that? Seems like tons of money considering what other were paid in the past



I read the 4 mil contract, and TMZ tried to get LVP to comment on D Richards being the highest paid HW (didn't elaborate as to all HWs or just HWBH). LVP wouldn't comment, didn't speak at all, just got into her car. I'm surprised if it's true, but I don't know how much any of the ladies are paid.

Here is a link I found.

https://realityblurb.com/2018/08/10...vealed-find-out-how-much-bravo-is-paying-her/


----------



## Swanky

She’s got some dang good drama if she’s allowed to dish!


----------



## simone72

They are already on their way to Bahamas trip according to @bravohousewives on Instagram and there’s a pic of them at airport. Looks like Erika still there and the rest too Dorit not pictures but she had something on her Instagram about Bahama Mama so she’s definetely not gone.


----------



## simone72

Ceeyahd said:


> I read the 4 mil contract, and TMZ tried to get LVP to comment on D Richards being the highest paid HW (didn't elaborate as to all HWs or just HWBH). LVP wouldn't comment, didn't speak at all, just got into her car. I'm surprised if it's true, but I don't know how much any of the ladies are paid.
> 
> Here is a link I found.
> 
> https://realityblurb.com/2018/08/10...vealed-find-out-how-much-bravo-is-paying-her/


She probably has to keep quiet or there goes her child support! I wonder if Charlie Sheen will let her film their kids or is this going to be another just housewife where we don’t really see much


----------



## baghagg

simone72 said:


> She probably has to keep quiet or there goes her child support! I wonder if Charlie Sheen will let her film their kids or is this going to be another just housewife where we don’t really see much


He allowed the children to be filmed previously on her own reality tv show...


----------



## baghagg

Ceeyahd said:


> I heard that D Richards' contract was 4 mil, and the amount is higher than the other HWs. That's a lot of money, but I don't know what the length of the contract is, one season or multiple. Why would they pay D Richards more than the other HWs?


 Probably "leaked " by Bravo to create disdain and hype.


----------



## DD101

I don't feel any particular way about Denise joining the Housewives. I do remember her on her own reality show and she was likable.  Not sure how she's friends with wack a doo Rinna.....I would like to see Rinna get the boot and bring on Heather Locklear (when Heather is healthy again).


----------



## Swanky

I liked her on her reality show with her dad.  She had a potty mouth and a decent head on her shoulders back then, lol.  I'm interested. . .


----------



## baghagg

Swanky said:


> I liked her on her reality show with her dad.  She had a potty mouth and a decent head on her shoulders back then, lol.  I'm interested. . .


+1


----------



## imgg

DD101 said:


> I don't feel any particular way about Denise joining the Housewives. I do remember her on her own reality show and she was likable.  Not sure how she's friends with wack a doo Rinna.....I would like to see Rinna get the boot and bring on Heather Locklear (when Heather is healthy again).


Was it Denise who started dating Heather's ex?  I don't think they are friends anymore.  I would rather watch Heather L -she is so out of touch with reality and has enough *****y-ness to make her interesting.  Horrible for her mental health, but good for tv.


----------



## baghagg

imgg said:


> Was it Denise who started dating Heather's ex?  .



Yes


----------



## Swanky

I can't get down with an addict exploited on camera.  I'd never be able to watch Locklear with a clear conscience, I was very uncomfortable once Kim's disease was clear.
Stops being funny or entertaining, so painful.


----------



## baghagg

Swanky said:


> I can't get down with an addict exploited on camera.  I'd never be able to watch Locklear with a clear conscience, I was very uncomfortable once Kim's disease was clear.
> Stops being funny or entertaining, so painful.


So true


----------



## pixiejenna

simone72 said:


> She probably has to keep quiet or there goes her child support! I wonder if Charlie Sheen will let her film their kids or is this going to be another just housewife where we don’t really see much



Charlie has already petitioned the court to pay less child support to both ex wives because he’s blown through the money. He also allowed them to film a previous reality show when the girls where a lot younger. He’s not going to block them from being filmed because they will need the money to maintain thier lifestyle. Denise has always kept mum on Charlie not so sure it’s just because of child support I think a big part of her keeping quite is to protect her girls from the horrible horrible truth. I can’t even imagine how someone can even be sane knowing all the stuff she dose. I’m pretty sure I’d have a mental break down it’s that bad.


----------



## imgg

Swanky said:


> I can't get down with an addict exploited on camera.  I'd never be able to watch Locklear with a clear conscience, I was very uncomfortable once Kim's disease was clear.
> Stops being funny or entertaining, so painful.


I wouldn't want her on the show now and agree, its not fun watching an addict.  I was actually thinking more hypothetical-back in her prime.  I remember seeing her on an interview back then and she was so delusional and ditsy.

I liked watching her on Melrose back in the day.  I hope she gets better.


----------



## Swanky

Remember too, Denise cared for Charlie and Brooke’s twins.  Goodness that couple was a complete sh*tshow.


----------



## SandyC1981

Bentley1 said:


> Yes agree .
> I personally don’t trust this breed of dog no matter how well trained they are.


Same here...


----------



## millivanilli

The only element I will never trust when it comes to Pitbulls or other breeds of that sort are the humans, that hang on the other part of the leash.

Nuff said.


----------



## ck2802

I’m just worried we’ll have trouble telling Teddy & Denise apart.

Also, Kyle posted a live on Instagram & she was at a club with Dorit, Erika, Rinna & I think LVP was there too. Pretty sure they’re filming again.


----------



## simone72

ck2802 said:


> I’m just worried we’ll have trouble telling Teddy & Denise apart.
> 
> Also, Kyle posted a live on Instagram & she was at a club with Dorit, Erika, Rinna & I think LVP was there too. Pretty sure they’re filming again.


I saw Denise’s latest interview and she looks nothing like Teddy we are used to seeing Denise in far pictures but when she was live she looked tired and face was full of fillers she denied fillers and definetely looked much older than Teddy. Not the Denise I remember however the Beverly Hills makeup team and cameras have the best filters! Search for the extra interview on instagram and you can see her


----------



## MamaSleepy

simone72 said:


> I saw Denise’s latest interview and she looks nothing like Teddy we are used to seeing Denise in far pictures but when she was live she looked tired and face was full of fillers she denied fillers and definetely looked much older than Teddy. Not the Denise I remember however the Beverly Hills makeup team and cameras have the best filters! Search for the extra interview on instagram and you can see her


Denise has always had a sexy pout. Unfortunately, aging pouts have a tendency to look crabby. Hollywood magic is required!


----------



## millivanilli

I don't know her, so don't missunderstand that question, but was there crack involved anytimer in her life?


----------



## coutureinatl

Not that I think the storyline will be featured but apparently Denise has been dating someone named Aaron Phypers who just finalized his divorce with Nicholette Sheridan. Their marriage only lasted 6 months and they separated in 2016, not sure why the divorce took so long.


http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/21/nicol...-divorce-finalized-denise-richards-boyfriend/


----------



## Allisonfaye

MamaSleepy said:


> I love animals too and heartily agree with your assessment. There aren't bad dogs, just bad owners.





imgg said:


> I don't know, I have heard enough Pit stories where the owner states they have never seen their dog act that way before after mauling someone to death.  I personally think some dogs are innately programmed to attack and should not be pets.





Bentley1 said:


> Yes agree .
> I personally don’t trust this breed of dog no matter how well trained they are.





bisousx said:


> Same here. My friend loved his pit bulls dearly.  I’m sure they were sweet to their owner, as I’ve seen pitbulls who are very cuddly and loving. One day they tore through the backyard fence and killed a neighbor’s dog. My friend petitioned hard not to have his dogs taken away and put down but it didn’t work. It was sad, but he was very in denial that his pitbulls were a threat.
> 
> A few years later, he got another pitbull and the exact same scenario happened again.





theamericanchinadoll said:


> That is a really sad [emoji20] situation. I feel so sorry for your friend.  Pitbulls can be incredibly sweet and well trained but they are kinda like a time bomb.  They are bred for bullbaiting so they will always have that aggressive streak.  I know people who use them as service dogs and have a very hard time with public access.





bisbee said:


> My younger son and his wife have a pit bull.  I don’t understand their attraction to that type of dog...prior to him they had a Rottweiler.  They were going to make sure they trained and socialized this new puppy...they had researched and got him from a reputable breeder.
> 
> My son took him for training, but stopped.  They brought him to my house as a puppy...he was lovely and reacted well to my cats.  They took him to my older son’s house and my grandchildren played with him...all good.  But they didn’t keep it up.  He is a sweetheart with them, but has to be put outside if anyone comes in the house.  They have a tall stockade fence.  No children, thank goodness.  I don’t understand the need to have that type of dog...I just don’t.



There are frequently stories on the local news of people in Chicago being attacked or even killed by dogs. It's ALWAYS a pitbull. 

I heard somewhere that it's not as much that they are more likely to attack as it is the size of their jaws. They can clamp down in a way that makes it impossible to get away from them and they do more serious damage.




DD101 said:


> I don't feel any particular way about Denise joining the Housewives. I do remember her on her own reality show and she was likable.  Not sure how she's friends with wack a doo Rinna.....I would like to see Rinna get the boot and bring on Heather Locklear (when Heather is healthy again).





imgg said:


> I wouldn't want her on the show now and agree, its not fun watching an addict.  I was actually thinking more hypothetical-back in her prime.  I remember seeing her on an interview back then and she was so delusional and ditsy.
> 
> I liked watching her on Melrose back in the day.  I hope she gets better.



Yeah, I am not interested in watching another loser addict. I feel bad for Locklear. I don't know what she is like when she is sober. I always thought Kim was a nice person except when drunk. It's sad because Locklear had it made for a while there. She was the IT mean girl on many shows. I wonder what went wrong for her. 



ck2802 said:


> I’m just worried we’ll have trouble telling Teddy & Denise apart.
> 
> Also, Kyle posted a live on Instagram & she was at a club with Dorit, Erika, Rinna & I think LVP was there too. Pretty sure they’re filming again.



Yes, this is the time of year they film.


----------



## bagshopr

I love animals and I always, always took the animals' side in attack stories. I felt sure the animals were provoked in some way. Until my dog was attacked and killed one night while I was walking him through our quiet neighborhood. There was no provocation. Now I am afraid of pitbulls and wary of dogs in general.


----------



## baghagg

coutureinatl said:


> Not that I think the storyline will be featured but apparently Denise has been dating someone named Aaron Phypers who just finalized his divorce with Nicholette Sheridan. Their marriage only lasted 6 months and they separated in 2016, not sure why the divorce took so long.
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/21/nicol...-divorce-finalized-denise-richards-boyfriend/


Link doesn't work


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> Yeah, I am not interested in watching another loser addict. I feel bad for Locklear. I don't know what she is like when she is sober. I always thought Kim was a nice person except when drunk. It's sad because Locklear had it made for a while there. She was the IT mean girl on many shows. I wonder what went wrong for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is the time of year they film.


Agreed.  Heather L did have made and no one wore mini-skirt suits better than her.

There was an interview of her I watched back then and remember feeling sorry for her.  She seemed so out of it.  Like she had no idea who she was and was trying so hard to act like a bimbo when she's not.  It was weird.   I think everyone was trying to act like Paris Hilton back then.   Go glad that fad has passed.


----------



## coutureinatl

Looks like PK is being sued by a casino for not paying them 
https://people.com/tv/dorit-kemsley-husband-pk-sued-casino/


_Real Housewives of Beverly Hills _star Dorit Kemsley‘s husband Paul “PK” Kemsley is facing some legal trouble.

According to court documents obtained by The Blast, Kemsley was sued by the Bellagio Hotel and Casino in Las Vegas back in 2013 after he allegedly failed to pay back a $3.6 million casino marker he was granted in June 2009.

From Jan. 28, 2010, through Aug. 23, 2011, Kemsley made five payments to Bellagio totaling $850,000, according to the papers. 

In 2012, Kemsley filed for bankruptcy in the United Kingdom and was able to get his debt wiped clean. The Bellagio fought the debt, arguing that they were never notified and claiming the order from the U.K. didn’t discharge him from the money he owed the casino.

According to the documents, the Bellagio ended up receiving a few more payments from Kemsley through Feb. 2013, but with growing interest, he still owed over $2 million.

The parties later reached a settlement which obligated Kemsley to make payments until June 2018, according to the documents. However, the Bellagio claims he stopped paying in May and that an outstanding balance remains.

Now, the casino is asking the court to order a judgment in the amount of the remaining balance so that they can use it to go after Kemsley and seize assets if necessary.


“Kemsley has breached his settlement obligations, and by violating his settlement obligations, he has violated the stipulated dismissal order,” reads the latest filing. “Accordingly, it is appropriate for the court to execute and enter the Stipulated Judgment.”

A judge has not yet ruled on the Bellagio’s request; the Kemsleys did not immediately respond to PEOPLE’s request for comment.

Meanwhile, Dorit is dealing with a separate lawsuit from a business partner over her Beverly Beach swimwear line, TMZ reported earlier this month.


----------



## CeeJay

coutureinatl said:


> Looks like PK is being sued by a casino for not paying them
> https://people.com/tv/dorit-kemsley-husband-pk-sued-casino/
> 
> 
> _Real Housewives of Beverly Hills _star Dorit Kemsley‘s husband Paul “PK” Kemsley is facing some legal trouble.
> 
> According to court documents obtained by The Blast, Kemsley was sued by the Bellagio Hotel and Casino in Las Vegas back in 2013 after he allegedly failed to pay back a $3.6 million casino marker he was granted in June 2009.
> 
> From Jan. 28, 2010, through Aug. 23, 2011, Kemsley made five payments to Bellagio totaling $850,000, according to the papers.
> 
> In 2012, Kemsley filed for bankruptcy in the United Kingdom and was able to get his debt wiped clean. The Bellagio fought the debt, arguing that they were never notified and claiming the order from the U.K. didn’t discharge him from the money he owed the casino.
> 
> According to the documents, the Bellagio ended up receiving a few more payments from Kemsley through Feb. 2013, but with growing interest, he still owed over $2 million.
> 
> The parties later reached a settlement which obligated Kemsley to make payments until June 2018, according to the documents. However, the Bellagio claims he stopped paying in May and that an outstanding balance remains.
> 
> Now, the casino is asking the court to order a judgment in the amount of the remaining balance so that they can use it to go after Kemsley and seize assets if necessary.
> 
> 
> “Kemsley has breached his settlement obligations, and by violating his settlement obligations, he has violated the stipulated dismissal order,” reads the latest filing. “Accordingly, it is appropriate for the court to execute and enter the Stipulated Judgment.”
> 
> A judge has not yet ruled on the Bellagio’s request; the Kemsleys did not immediately respond to PEOPLE’s request for comment.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dorit is dealing with a separate lawsuit from a business partner over her Beverly Beach swimwear line, TMZ reported earlier this month.


This does not surprise me ONE BIT; they always appeared to live way beyond their means .. and that time that Dorit went out and spent all that $$$ on those Hermes plates, etc.?!?! .. SERIOUSLY??? .. noveaux riche.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CeeJay said:


> This does not surprise me ONE BIT; they always appeared to live way beyond their means .. and that time that Dorit went out and spent all that $$$ on those Hermes plates, etc.?!?! .. SERIOUSLY??? .. noveaux riche.


Always felt there was something shady about them.


----------



## Prufrock613

@coutureinatl thak you for posting what we always thought! 
It makes my crappy Monday seem like goldmine, compared to the Dorit and PK’s ofvthe world.


----------



## MamaSleepy

I'm shocked abt PK&D. Shocked.
Not.


----------



## AECornell

MamaSleepy said:


> I love animals too and heartily agree with your assessment. There aren't bad dogs, just bad owners.



I actually have to disagree with this. Some breeders breed their dogs too closely which develop issues. My parents have always bought purebreds (whereas I’m a huge pit bull lover and adopt). The last dog they bought was sweet and adorable. At first. And then once he got to be about a year old started acting more aggressively. They tried and tried to train him but eventually he got so aggressive had to be put down. He attacked my mom multiple times. He had to be kept in a crate or on a leash in the house so that he wasn’t able to reach anyone. It wasn’t a good situation for anyone involved (including the dog).

So while I understand the statement (especially regarding pit bulls and advocating for them), it doesn’t always ring true.


----------



## AECornell

theamericanchinadoll said:


> That is a really sad [emoji20] situation. I feel so sorry for your friend.  Pitbulls can be incredibly sweet and well trained but they are kinda like a time bomb.  They are bred for bullbaiting so they will always have that aggressive streak.  I know people who use them as service dogs and have a very hard time with public access.



Not a fact. Please back up your statement with a link. They’re not “bred for bullbaiting.”

People use pit bulls for protection and fight them because they’re fiercely loyal. They want to please their owners. So if you’ve got a bunch of guys who want to look tough and have a huge pit, and make that dog protect them, that’s what the dog is going to do.

Most terrier breeds were bred for a specific purpose - hunting animals. So yes it’s in their DNA. I’ve had terriers all my life and the sweetest of them all was a pit bull. I’ve had Irish and Scottish terriers who basically wanted to eat any squirrel or small animal they saw out the window. And would bark and run around the house looking. Because that’s their instinct. My pit bull never did that. She wanted to cuddle and be loved. She wanted to kiss you and love you. She never even barked. Probably the least aggressive dog I’ve ever met.


----------



## Ceeyahd

AECornell said:


> Not a fact. Please back up your statement with a link. They’re not “bred for bullbaiting.”
> 
> People use pit bulls for protection and fight them because they’re fiercely loyal. They want to please their owners. So if you’ve got a bunch of guys who want to look tough and have a huge pit, and make that dog protect them, that’s what the dog is going to do.
> 
> Most terrier breeds were bred for a specific purpose - hunting animals. So yes it’s in their DNA. I’ve had terriers all my life and the sweetest of them all was a pit bull. I’ve had Irish and Scottish terriers who basically wanted to eat any squirrel or small animal they saw out the window. And would bark and run around the house looking. Because that’s their instinct. My pit bull never did that. She wanted to cuddle and be loved. She wanted to kiss you and love you. She never even barked. Probably the least aggressive dog I’ve ever met.



Terriers are the ONLY breeds of dog that are expected to act aggressively at a dog show, and aren't disqualified from showing for being aggressive. This towards other dogs, not humans. Any other breed will be disqualified from showing, either at the specific event or from ever being at an event. I have owned a terrier mix, she was a wonderful dog, my first dog.  A dog of any breed can be ruined. Some breeds are capable of doing more damage than others, coupled with the mistreatment, you have a lethal, unhinged animal. People are the problem.


----------



## Florasun

CanuckBagLover said:


> Always felt there was something shady about them.


Yes. I never saw any solid business ventures backing up that display of wealth. At least with the other families you could see a successful restaurant owner, a successful real estate business, successful acting careers, etc, and could assume there was a good income backing up the flash. All these two ever did was trot out the has-been Boy George and the Hermes china. Sorry, Dorrit - you whinging on about not using a champagne flute doesn't make you appear high class, just fake.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dorit and PK out here flaunting their brokeness


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

AECornell said:


> Not a fact. Please back up your statement with a link. They’re not “bred for bullbaiting.”



Here is the statement from aspca

“Today’s pit bull is a descendant of the original English bull-baiting dog—a dog that was bred to bite and hold bulls, bears and other large animals around the face and head.  When baiting large animals was outlawed in the 1800s, people turned instead to fighting their dogs against each other. These larger, slower bull-baiting dogs were crossed with smaller, quicker terriers to produce a more agile and athletic dog for fighting other dogs.”

https://www.aspca.org/about-us/aspca-policy-and-position-statements/position-statement-pit-bulls

Kim Richards coulda picked any other bred with less liability issues. I doubt Giggy is doing any damages.


----------



## Ceeyahd

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Here is the statement from aspca
> 
> “Today’s pit bull is a descendant of the original English bull-baiting dog—a dog that was bred to bite and hold bulls, bears and other large animals around the face and head.  When baiting large animals was outlawed in the 1800s, people turned instead to fighting their dogs against each other. These larger, slower bull-baiting dogs were crossed with smaller, quicker terriers to produce a more agile and athletic dog for fighting other dogs.”
> 
> https://www.aspca.org/about-us/aspca-policy-and-position-statements/position-statement-pit-bulls
> 
> Kim Richards coulda picked any other bred with less liability issues. I doubt Giggy is doing any damages.



Sadly the animal shelters are full of these dogs, up for adoption. Sad because, one will assume the animal is adoptable without knowing the animal's history... family pet, guard dog, no breed has more exploited and abused.


----------



## DC-Cutie

can we get off the dogs and back to the show?


----------



## brooke lynn

Is Denise replacing anyone?


----------



## simone72

brooke lynn said:


> Is Denise replacing anyone?


Not sure but there’s already rumors about Erika giving Denise a hard time on the show and disliking her. I read this on Instagram one of those Housewives reality accounts so not sure if true


----------



## brooke lynn

simone72 said:


> Not sure but there’s already rumors about Erika giving Denise a hard time on the show and disliking her. I read this on Instagram one of those Housewives reality accounts so not sure if true



I did read they said the show needs more drama this season... hope it actually happens!


----------



## DC-Cutie

simone72 said:


> Not sure but there’s already rumors about Erika giving Denise a hard time on the show and disliking her. I read this on Instagram one of those Housewives reality accounts so not sure if true


Well, it seems to be part of the routine for these housewives, a current one gives the newbie a hard time.  ALWAYS happens!

Erika needs to just go back to being Erika from her first season.  I'm over current Erika


----------



## MamaSleepy

simone72 said:


> Not sure but there’s already rumors about Erika giving Denise a hard time on the show and disliking her. I read this on Instagram one of those Housewives reality accounts so not sure if true


Gee, what a surprise.  "Rumors" "leaks," aka publicity, have already started.
Erika smartly knows that to stir up trouble is job security.


----------



## brooke lynn

So I just read a horrible rumor that Tori Spelling is going to be a new housewife too? Please tell me it’s just a rumor...


----------



## simone72

brooke lynn said:


> So I just read a horrible rumor that Tori Spelling is going to be a new housewife too? Please tell me it’s just a rumor...


I think it’s jist a rumor right now but I also read on one of these instagram accounts that Tori has hired Teddi as an accountability coach ?? Any truth to this ? If she did she may be trying to wedge her way in I’m sure Tori would love a spot on these housewives shows


----------



## CeeJay

simone72 said:


> I think it’s jist a rumor right now but I also read on one of these instagram accounts that Tori has hired Teddi as an accountability coach ?? Any truth to this ? If she did she may be trying to wedge her way in I’m sure Tori would love a spot on these housewives shows


Yes, I read that as well .. 

Tori lives in my neck of the woods out here, and I can tell you, I've seen her IRL and OH-MY-GOD .. she is NOT looking good at all.  I would think that if they were to ever THINK of having her on the show, she would invest in making herself look a lot better.  Meanwhile, it's getting kind of funny to me (geographically) .. except for Lisa, none of them live in BH!!


----------



## simone72

CeeJay said:


> Yes, I read that as well ..
> 
> Tori lives in my neck of the woods out here, and I can tell you, I've seen her IRL and OH-MY-GOD .. she is NOT looking good at all.  I would think that if they were to ever THINK of having her on the show, she would invest in making herself look a lot better.  Meanwhile, it's getting kind of funny to me (geographically) .. except for Lisa, none of them live in BH!!


That’s intresting that you saw her and I have to say I saw one of her Instagram live stories recently and she didnt look good at all ! Not Beverly Hills upkeep at all especially looking at some of the ladies currently on the show


----------



## kemilia

CeeJay said:


> Yes, I read that as well ..
> 
> Tori lives in my neck of the woods out here, and I can tell you, I've seen her IRL and OH-MY-GOD .. she is NOT looking good at all.  I would think that if they were to ever THINK of having her on the show, she would invest in making herself look a lot better.  Meanwhile, it's getting kind of funny to me (geographically) .. except for Lisa, none of them live in BH!!


And none of the NY housewives are wives!

Living in the blah Chicagoland area, I don't know what constitutes BH area so I believe whatever Andy tells me but even I know what a wife is--he can't trick me with that!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Ugh! Definitely not interested in Tori on the show! Does Tori live in BH? Which Lisa lives in BH?


----------



## MarieG

What has Denise Richards done to her beautiful face? Too many fillers and too much botox? I used to think she's really beautiful but she looked really strange and quite bad in her most recent interviews to promote the show [emoji849]


----------



## Mrs.Z

MarieG said:


> What has Denise Richards done to her beautiful face? Too many fillers and too much botox? I used to think she's really beautiful but she looked really strange and quite bad in her most recent interviews to promote the show [emoji849]



Agreed, she was always beautiful and she’s only 47.  Fillers when done poorly (in my humble opinion) really ruin a face.


----------



## simone72

Mrs.Z said:


> Agreed, she was always beautiful and she’s only 47.  Fillers when done poorly (in my humble opinion) really ruin a face.


I think we’re not used to seeing her until recently 
on raw tv only in filtered photos so maybe it’s a shock since it’s been a long time and all we see is her in those old movies from years ago or what she puts in her Instagram


----------



## kemilia

simone72 said:


> I think it’s jist a rumor right now but I also read on one of these instagram accounts that Tori has hired Teddi as an accountability coach ?? Any truth to this ? If she did she may be trying to wedge her way in I’m sure Tori would love a spot on these housewives shows


Where is she getting the money for Teddi's services (bogus IMO as they are)? 

Every story I read about her is she's broke, is having baby number 82 or some injury has occurred that she will most likely be suing for. Getting a HW paycheck, along with all the stuff that goes along with it is something she is probably dying for. I think she would be pretty entertaining--irritating as all get out, true--but she would be one of the best "can you believe what she said/did!!?" Give Dorito some competition.


----------



## CeeJay

Chanel4Eva said:


> Ugh! Definitely not interested in Tori on the show! Does Tori live in BH? Which Lisa lives in BH?


Lisa Vanderpump is the only one who 'truly' lives in Beverly Hills; however, when I looked up exactly where Dorit and PK live, they also are currently in BH but they are selling their house (they've had to slash the price many times).  The others: 

*Kyle Richards* - is in Encino (San Fernando Valley).  Not that Tori Spelling is on the show, but she is also in Encino.  I live in Encino and yes, if you are South of Ventura Boulevard, then you are in the better parts (as in - up the Santa Monica Hills).  However, the San Fernando Valley is NOT Beverly Hills according to the old-time LA folks. 
*Erika Girardi* - lives in Pasadena, not close at all to BH 
*Lisa Rinna* - while they say that she and Harry live in BH, I'm not so sure about that because it looks like they actually live off of Mulholland in Studio City (which kind of makes sense given that she used to have a store in Sherman Oaks and Sherman Oaks is right next to Studio City) 
*Teddi Mellencamp* - lives in Laurel Canyon, which is closer to West Hollywood not BH 
*Denise Richards* - I know that she recently sold her Hidden Hills (further out from Calabasas) property, but I would imagine that she likely bought something out in that area as BH is considerably more expensive


----------



## Allisonfaye

brooke lynn said:


> I did read they said the show needs more drama this season... hope it actually happens!



Drama = fighting. Not a fan.

I have said for a long time that PK and Dorit don't have real money. Just a gut feeling though. HOW does anyone run up over a $2m debt to a casino? 

(I start feeling nauseous around $1k.) lol


----------



## TC1

Peeekayyyyy better get Boy George out on a tour to keep some of these lawsuit defense funds rolling in 
We know Dorit's swimwear isn't making any bank..cause they're being sued for that too.


----------



## CeeJay

TC1 said:


> Peeekayyyyy better get Boy George out on a tour to keep some of these lawsuit defense funds rolling in
> We know Dorit's swimwear isn't making any bank..cause they're being sued for that too.


I just find these 2 fake as fake can be.  I had to laugh when one of my British friends (who is also in the music biz) out here said that PK is very low-class and said "and what the EFF is Dorit's accent about"?


----------



## Ceeyahd

Allisonfaye said:


> Drama = fighting. Not a fan.
> 
> I have said for a long time that PK and Dorit don't have real money. Just a gut feeling though. HOW does anyone run up over a $2m debt to a casino?
> 
> (I start feeling nauseous around $1k.) lol


IDK how they vett lines of credit. Google the  Venetian casino with regard to a lawsuit they had against someone who didn't pay their debt. The outcome was surprising. And the Sands.. I guess it's not been that difficult for lines of credit. Another way to make money?


----------



## chowlover2

I  think PK and Dorito are nothing but high class con artists.


----------



## Allisonfaye

chowlover2 said:


> I  think PK and Dorito are nothing but high class con artists.



I might agree with everything but the 'high class' part.


----------



## chowlover2

Allisonfaye said:


> I might agree with everything but the 'high class' part.


----------



## MamaSleepy

TC1 said:


> Peeekayyyyy better get Boy George out on a tour to keep some of these lawsuit defense funds rolling in
> We know Dorit's swimwear isn't making any bank..cause they're being sued for that too.


The Boy played at our Minnesota State Fair last night. FYI


----------



## Allisonfaye

MamaSleepy said:


> The Boy played at our Minnesota State Fair last night. FYI



He is performing here sometime in the next week, I think. Along with B-52's and someone else. I like B-52's.


----------



## zooba

Allisonfaye said:


> He is performing here sometime in the next week, I think. Along with B-52's and someone else. I like B-52's.


Oh that would be a fun show!

Andy please please entertain me this year.  At this point seeing Yolandas fridge would be a highlight


----------



## MamaSleepy

Allisonfaye said:


> He is performing here sometime in the next week, I think. Along with B-52's and someone else. I like B-52's.


I believe he was w them here too. Likely they're all touring together. B-52's are fun.


----------



## Ceeyahd

MamaSleepy said:


> I believe he was w them here too. Likely they're all touring together. B-52's are fun.



They'll be playing @ Santa Barbara Bowl on 9/23.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Ceeyahd said:


> They'll be playing @ Santa Barbara Bowl on 9/23.


Wonder if PK was/is in George's entourage? Also curious if PK manages the B-52s?


----------



## Ceeyahd

MamaSleepy said:


> Wonder if PK was/is in George's entourage? Also curious if PK manages the B-52s?



I actually wondered that myself after I posted. Especially because Santa Barbara and Los Angeles are close. I know I wouldn't be checking, though. If I go it's only because it would be a group outing, I wouldn't be considering otherwise.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Ceeyahd said:


> I actually wondered that myself after I posted. Especially because Santa Barbara and Los Angeles are close. I know I wouldn't be checking, though. If I go it's only because it would be a group outing, I wouldn't be considering otherwise.


I didn't go when it was in Mpls either.


----------



## Allisonfaye

MamaSleepy said:


> I believe he was w them here too. Likely they're all touring together. B-52's are fun.



Yeah, I saw them around 1993 in Irvine, I think it was. 

Did anyone see that PK was getting his checks garnished over the gambling debt? What a phony.


----------



## TC1

Denise Richards got married yesterday..the wedding was filmed, the girls were all there...as well as Camille (wonder if she's been fully upgraded for this season)


----------



## simone72

Lots of pictures floating around Instagram of Denise Richards wedding that was being filmed for upcoming season. It seems very rushed and why did she need a wedding gown done in 24 hours? Looks like some drama between her and Dorit. Her gown was tacky


----------



## MamaSleepy

Allisonfaye said:


> Yeah, I saw them around 1993 in Irvine, I think it was.
> 
> Did anyone see that PK was getting his checks garnished over the gambling debt? What a phony.


No, I missed that! Gee, how will D lounge around the house in full Gucci w/o PK's payck?


----------



## MamaSleepy

simone72 said:


> Lots of pictures floating around Instagram of Denise Richards wedding that was being filmed for upcoming season. It seems very rushed and why did she need a wedding gown done in 24 hours? Looks like some drama between her and Dorit. Her gown was tacky


Just a guess but wonder if Bravo pays for the wedding if allowed 2b filmed for the show. Hence the rush to fit into filming schedule?  Esp. considering no or reduced children support.


----------



## CeeJay

Ceeyahd said:


> I actually wondered that myself after I posted. Especially because *Santa Barbara and Los Angeles are close*. I know I wouldn't be checking, though. If I go it's only because it would be a group outing, I wouldn't be considering otherwise.


Ah - NO!!!  Mile-wise it's 87 miles (195 km), so that may not seem that far .. but trust me, having to take the 101 is a NIGHTMARE and it's ALWAYS packed with traffic.  While Google maps says it will take almost 2 hours, we have found that it's more like 3 hours with all the traffic (if not more)!  Mind you, this also depends on "where" you live in LA since it is SO huge!  Getting out of the downtown area to where I live in the Valley can take 1.5 hours if there is a lot of traffic.  While the weather out here is wonderful, the traffic is an EPIC UGGH!


----------



## Ceeyahd

CeeJay said:


> Ah - NO!!!  Mile-wise it's 87 miles (195 km), so that may not seem that far .. but trust me, having to take the 101 is a NIGHTMARE and it's ALWAYS packed with traffic.  While Google maps says it will take almost 2 hours, we have found that it's more like 3 hours with all the traffic (if not more)!  Mind you, this also depends on "where" you live in LA since it is SO huge!  Getting out of the downtown area to where I live in the Valley can take 1.5 hours if there is a lot of traffic.  While the weather out here is wonderful, the traffic is an EPIC UGGH!



I agree. Maybe arriving the day before for entertainers, I wondered about that traffic recently when I went to the SB Bowl for Jackson Browne, and I'm probably 45 minutes from there, and it took us almost two hours!  Weekend traffic is worse on the 101 from LA to SB. It's bumper to bumper. I thought JB bus must arrive early in the day or day before. The traffic was extra horrible, and parking was non-existent at the venue. When we go to the valley area the 118 is usually easier.


----------



## CeeJay

Ceeyahd said:


> I agree. Maybe arriving the day before for entertainers, I wondered about that traffic recently when I went to the SB Bowl for Jackson Browne, and I'm probably 45 minutes from there, and it took us almost two hours!  Weekend traffic is worse on the 101 from LA to SB. It's bumper to bumper. I thought JB bus must arrive early in the day or day before. The traffic was extra horrible, and parking was non-existent at the venue. When we go to the valley area the 118 is usually easier.


Yes, for sure .. the 118 is better than the 101!  The 101 has just gotten RIDICULOUS; honestly, IMO .. it is the WORST freeway out here!


----------



## Gal4Dior

CeeJay said:


> Yes, for sure .. the 118 is better than the 101!  The 101 has just gotten RIDICULOUS; honestly, IMO .. it is the WORST freeway out here!



I would argue that the 405 is just as bad as the 101. Both are awful.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

LVSistinaMM said:


> I would argue that the 405 is just as bad as the 101. Both are awful.



Yes.  Both day and night.  There used to be windows of opportunity where traffic was light.  Not anymore!


----------



## simone72

Denise Richards wedding looked rushed and a little tacky! Camille is also getting married according to her Instagram I wonder if she’s going to let Bravo film it ?


----------



## Allisonfaye

simone72 said:


> Denise Richards wedding looked rushed and a little tacky! Camille is also getting married according to her Instagram I wonder if she’s going to let Bravo film it ?



I am going to put money on yes.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Allisonfaye said:


> I am going to put money on yes.


Probably a nice planned event in comparison to D Richards' wedding.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Did anyone read about Dorit and LVP fued over Dorit adopting a LVP puppy/dog, in which Dorit dropped off at an animal shelter?


----------



## baghagg

Ceeyahd said:


> Did anyone read about Dorit and LVP fued over Dorit adopting a LVP puppy/dog, in which Dorit dropped off at an animal shelter?


My jaw just dropped,  literally,  and that takes a lot!


----------



## simone72

Ceeyahd said:


> Did anyone read about Dorit and LVP fued over Dorit adopting a LVP puppy/dog, in which Dorit dropped off at an animal shelter?


According to People magazine Dorit found a good home for the dog after daught Phoenix was bitten and it was those people who ended up dropping off at shelter. It also says that she told LVP things weren’t going to work out and LVP was ok with the dog getting re homed.
I wonder how much of this is scripted


----------



## Ceeyahd

simone72 said:


> According to People magazine Dorit found a good home for the dog after daught Phoenix was bitten and it was those people who ended up dropping off at shelter. It also says that she told LVP things weren’t going to work out and LVP was ok with the dog getting re homed.
> I wonder how much of this is scripted



LVP should have a clause, as ethical breeders do.. if you're not going to be able to keep the animal/dog. The animal must go back to the breeder or rescue for that matter. My rescue, with me 9 years now, must go back to tescre organization.


----------



## simone72

Totally agree with the above ^^^


----------



## MamaSleepy

Actually, I signed such an agreement when I purchased my purebred cats.
That said, I saw LVP in an interview state Dorit talked to LVP abt the person Dorit wanted to give the dog to. It's my understanding it was this approved 3rd party who dumped the dog. If these are the facts, imo, LVP (or her staff) dropped the ball by not getting a new contract signed by the approved 3rd party.

However, I'm not a lawyer nor do I play a lawyer on TV. So I could be wrong.


----------



## Ceeyahd

MamaSleepy said:


> Actually, I signed such an agreement when I purchased my purebred cats.
> That said, I saw LVP in an interview state Dorit talked to LVP abt the person Dorit wanted to give the dog to. It's my understanding it was this approved 3rd party who dumped the dog. If these are the facts, imo, LVP (or her staff) dropped the ball by not getting a new contract signed by the approved 3rd party.
> 
> However, I'm not a lawyer nor do I play a lawyer on TV. So I could be wrong.



LVP should be far more responsible on her pet adoptions. She should be vetting the animal and the adoptive party, crap happens, but dogs and kids don't always mix... parents need to train their kids for pets.. I could go on and on. o rescue organization shouldn't allow people to rehomre without vetting. My breeder of three dogs over the course of my life vetted us in every way possible. Right down to requiring spay/neuter, if we decided not to show the dog, training in obedience to end of dog's life. A dog was required to be returned to her if a home didn't want the dog for whatever reason.


----------



## Ceeyahd

So, end of my dog soapbox, except to say... Should be a good storyline for these two ladies to argue about.


----------



## zooba

Does anybody really believe there is a third party involved with Doritos puppy?

Climbs on soapbox about pieces of paper 

I ended up buying a horse from a feedlot that came with all the contracts the owner had signed.   To bad they forgot to feed the horse too


----------



## MamaSleepy

zooba said:


> Does anybody really believe there is a third party involved with Doritos puppy?
> 
> Climbs on soapbox about pieces of paper
> 
> I ended up buying a horse from a feedlot that came with all the contracts the owner had signed.   To bad they forgot to feed the horse too


Well, I'd confirm anything that Dorit told me. Just say'n.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Did you guys see that Mauricio is getting sued for $32m?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I have been to Vanderpump dogs since I am a huge Giggy fan. Here is my Pomeranian named Happy, who also have alopecia.  We took him to our recent vacay in San Francisco. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




LVP’s doggy “rescue” is more like a boutique pet shop where everything is outrageously expensive from $100+ dog grooms (tiny dogs) to overpriced dog accessories. The location is fabulous so the rent must be high but the whole enterprise feels like a for profit business. 

I’ve always wondered how LVP was able to keep so many animals in Los Angeles county. She is high profile enough that people might care that she has wild animals in suburbia... swans to horses isn’t what you normally find in the backyard. Maybe that is why she opened the rescue? Maybe the nonprofit part of it help booster her overall lifestyle brand.

Why would someone who champion rescuing dogs get upset at a friend adopting at another shelter unless she wanted the PR?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Allisonfaye said:


> Did you guys see that Mauricio is getting sued for $32m?



Yeah I saw that. I’m glad you mentioned it. Do you support Mauricio? Is it wrong to flip a house you buy from your client?


----------



## chowlover2

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I have been to Vanderpump dogs since I am a huge Giggy fan. Here is my Pomeranian named Happy, who also have alopecia.  We took him to our recent vacay in San Francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194141
> 
> 
> LVP’s doggy “rescue” is more like a boutique pet shop where everything is outrageously expensive from $100+ dog grooms (tiny dogs) to overpriced dog accessories. The location is fabulous so the rent must be high but the whole enterprise feels like a for profit business.
> 
> I’ve always wondered how LVP was able to keep so many animals in Los Angeles county. She is high profile enough that people might care that she has wild animals in suburbia... swans to horses isn’t what you normally find in the backyard. Maybe that is why she opened the rescue? Maybe the nonprofit part of it help booster her overall lifestyle brand.
> 
> Why would someone who champion rescuing dogs get upset at a friend adopting at another shelter unless she wanted the PR?


Your Happy is a cutie! My last Chow girl had alopecia too.


----------



## imgg

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I have been to Vanderpump dogs since I am a huge Giggy fan. Here is my Pomeranian named Happy, who also have alopecia.  We took him to our recent vacay in San Francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194141
> 
> 
> LVP’s doggy “rescue” is more like a boutique pet shop where everything is outrageously expensive from $100+ dog grooms (tiny dogs) to overpriced dog accessories. The location is fabulous so the rent must be high but the whole enterprise feels like a for profit business.
> 
> I’ve always wondered how LVP was able to keep so many animals in Los Angeles county. She is high profile enough that people might care that she has wild animals in suburbia... swans to horses isn’t what you normally find in the backyard. Maybe that is why she opened the rescue? Maybe the nonprofit part of it help booster her overall lifestyle brand.
> 
> Why would someone who champion rescuing dogs get upset at a friend adopting at another shelter unless she wanted the PR?



Super cute dog!

LVP had all those animals at her home long before the rescue.  Maybe she opened the rescue because she really loves animals?

There was a follow-up story about Dorrit and the dog she gave away had LVP's blessing and it was the new owners, not Dorit who gave it to another shelter.

Regarding rents in LA they are REALLY expensive.  I don't know how business owners makes a profit unless they charge ridiculous prices.  It's the only way to stay in business.


----------



## imgg

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Yeah I saw that. I’m glad you mentioned it. Do you support Mauricio? Is it wrong to flip a house you buy from your client?


From my understanding Maurico did not disclose to the owner there was another offer.  The owner ended up selling the home under value to Maurico and his investors at a reduced amount.    If this is true, then Maurico could be in big trouble.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

imgg said:


> From my understanding Maurico did not disclose to the owner there was another offer.  The owner ended up selling the home under value to Maurico and his investors at a reduced amount.    If this is true, then Maurico could be in big trouble.



Wow that sounds very underhanded. I can see why he would be in trouble if they could prove this. Being tied up in litigation is every business owner’s worst nightmare. 

The agency seems to be everywhere in LA. For a brief moment, we toured real estate options in LA and worked with a girl from the agency. I didn’t ask about Mauricio but noticed the signs in all the affluent neighborhoods like Palisades to BH.


----------



## imgg

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Wow that sounds very underhanded. I can see why he would be in trouble if they could prove this. Being tied up in litigation is every business owner’s worst nightmare.
> 
> The agency seems to be everywhere in LA. For a brief moment, we toured real estate options in LA and worked with a girl from the agency. I didn’t ask about Mauricio but noticed the signs in all the affluent neighborhoods like Palisades to BH.


I think if this can be proven it could be grounds for Maurico to lose his license.  It's always tricky buying a house that is your own listing.   I am not a RE agent though, just from my understanding.  

When I was in LA not too long ago I also saw a lot of The Agent signs as well.  He is doing really well, no need to do sideways deals at this point in his career.  Who knows the whole story though and I am sure it will come out soon enough.


----------



## pjhm

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Yeah I saw that. I’m glad you mentioned it. Do you support Mauricio? Is it wrong to wflip a house you buy from your client?


There must be more to the case. I read it and don’t understand what he did wrong. Lots of times realtors buy the client’s property.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

pjhm said:


> There must be more to the case. I read it and don’t understand what he did wrong. Lots of times realtors buy the client’s property.



Imgg mentioned it above. If you aren’t bringing offers to your client, your client would obviously sell it at below market value.  It seems pretty underhanded to then buy it from your client.


----------



## pjhm

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Imgg mentioned it above. If you aren’t bringing offers to your client, your client would obviously sell it at below market value.  It seems pretty underhanded to then buy it from your client.


Hmm, have to prove he withheld info from his client at the time. If so, that is underhanded, wonder why client didn’t get another opinion from one of the many real estate agencies in that town.


----------



## CeeJay

So, TomTom is finally open in West Hollywood .. the reviews are mixed at this point, but many are saying that the drinks are pretty inventive!


----------



## Tropigal3

imgg said:


> From my understanding Maurico did not disclose to the owner there was another offer.  The owner ended up selling the home under value to Maurico and his investors at a reduced amount.    If this is true, then Maurico could be in big trouble.



This is the article I originally read.
https://theblast.com/kyle-richards-mauricio-umansky-malibu-mansion/


----------



## Rouge H

Ugh..not a good look for either of them. At the Emmy’s after party.
Kyle’s ginormous forehead


----------



## Mrs.Z

Kyle looks very odd, new work?


----------



## Allisonfaye

Looks like Kyle still has the same stylist.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Mrs.Z said:


> Kyle looks very odd, new work?



I was thinking the same thing. 
She looks so different. Again.


----------



## chowlover2

Kyle's dress is horrible. It looks like something Dolly Parton wore in the '80's. It's hard to believe she is a partner in a clothing store and has a stylist.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Oh man that is way too much bronzer, makeup, and filter.


----------



## viggy

26Alexandra said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> She looks so different. Again.



Tip of her nose looks strange, can't tell if it's lighting or makeup or actual work...


----------



## kemilia

Mrs.Z said:


> Kyle looks very odd, new work?


Eyes seem off ...


----------



## MamaSleepy

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4196436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh..not a good look for either of them. At the Emmy’s after party.
> Kyle’s ginormous forehead


Poor lighting and angle.
I don't think her dress is very flattering but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Mrs.Z said:


> Kyle looks very odd, new work?


 
Looks like a full on face lift to me.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Allisonfaye said:


> Looks like a full on face lift to me.



I thought so too but she is too young for that no?  Maybe the liquid facelift they do now with fillers or an eye job.....I’m all for work but would want to look like myself


----------



## millivanilli

brooke lynn said:


> So I just read a horrible rumor that Tori Spelling is going to be a new housewife too? Please tell me it’s just a rumor...


hahhahaaaaa I'D LOOOOVE THAT!


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> Looks like a full on face lift to me.


Agreed.  She had a full facelift a while back.  My guess its weird swelling that happens until your face fully settles.


----------



## MamaSleepy

imgg said:


> Agreed.  She had a full facelift a while back.  My guess its weird swelling that happens until your face fully settles.


I can't recall the celebrity's name but it happened in the last few yrs ~ it turned out she was on steroids which bloats the face strangely. Guess that might be quite a stretch tho......


----------



## Allisonfaye

Anyone reading the comments on her Instagram page about her green dress? Some are saying they love it. Some are saying it looks like an 80's bridesmaid dress. lol (I go with this one).


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Doesn’t she have daughters? I feel like they should help her with picking out clothing. I’d figure they’d be honest about what is awful. The green dress was really bad.


----------



## luckylove

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Doesn’t she have daughters? I feel like they should help her with picking out clothing. I’d figure they’d be honest about what is awful. The green dress was really bad.



I always find her clothing choices a bit tacky and overwhelming on her. She often looks like she is stuck in the mid 1980's. The idea that she "owns" clothing boutiques is so incongruent with her seemingly out of touch sensibilities about her own style. To me, simple classic lines look so much better on those of us who are vertically challenged. Kyle is a pretty woman who would look so much better in the hands of a proper stylist.


----------



## Aimee3

And a better seamstress/tailor


----------



## Mrs.Z

Sometimes there are styles that just don’t work for the everyday woman, she is short and this green dress does not work for her.  She seems to choose fashion forward over flattering quite often.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Mrs.Z said:


> Sometimes there are styles that just don’t work for the everyday woman, she is short and this green dress does not work for her.  She seems to choose fashion forward over flattering quite often.



Exactly! I think she was less trendy on season one and became more so as the seasons went by.  Being trendy make you take fashion risk and that is how you end up in a ugly green dress. I think Kyle’s style in the earlier seasons was way better than it is now. You trade classic and boring with trendy and contentious.  Perhaps that is what the producers wanted. After all we are all discussing her dress.


----------



## simone72

Not sure if this was posted but Carlton Gebbia the one season housewife the witch one is getting divorced seems like her husband left her


----------



## simone72

Camille had her bridal shower looks like a classy affair


----------



## MamaSleepy

simone72 said:


> Camille had her bridal shower looks like a classy affair


Holy Plastic Cheeks!


----------



## simone72

Kyle is a true fashion victim


----------



## Stephie2800

simone72 said:


> Kyle is a true fashion victim



I love Kyle’s new and improved face, the new dresses not so much...


----------



## lulilu

Kyle has never been a fashion favorite of mine.  She doesn't dress well for her shape.  But that dress is horrific -- I can't imagine how she feels seeing that photo.  Don't her real friends tell her?


----------



## simone72

lulilu said:


> Kyle has never been a fashion favorite of mine.  She doesn't dress well for her shape.  But that dress is horrific -- I can't imagine how she feels seeing that photo.  Don't her real friends tell her?


My thoughts exactly I mean come on Faye!


----------



## Mrs.Z

simone72 said:


> Kyle is a true fashion victim



Wow, she should be embarrassed by that, gross.


----------



## bagshopr

simone72 said:


> Not sure if this was posted but Carlton Gebbia the one season housewife the witch one is getting divorced seems like her husband left her


I guess her hypersexual behavior couldn't maintain her marriage! I couldn't stand her on the show.


----------



## Mrs.Z

bagshopr said:


> I guess her hypersexual behavior couldn't maintain her marriage! I couldn't stand her on the show.



Ugh, agreed, she was gross


----------



## pjhm

bagshopr said:


> I guess her hypersexual behavior couldn't maintain her marriage! I couldn't stand her on the show.


Yeah, I thought of that too, her sex room didn’t save the marriage. I found her kind of spooky.


----------



## MamaSleepy

bagshopr said:


> I guess her hypersexual behavior couldn't maintain her marriage! I couldn't stand her on the show.


He ought to be concerned that she'll cast a spell to shrivel his Zucchini Beani.


----------



## Stephie2800

Kyle’s new face is all natural according to Kyle


----------



## Stephie2800

I found a couple of older pics of Kyle and compared to the latest one (B/W with Faye) it’s obvious that she had some kind of face lift.


----------



## TC1

No doubt she's had a crap ton of injectables. Plus, all the photos are contoured, filtered and tweaked. Hard to say exactly if there was surgery.. (IMO) No one posts actual photos of what they look like these days. 
I run into people all the time that I've seen on IG and they look NOTHING like their entire feed.


----------



## MamaSleepy

UK's Daily Mail also notes a streak of makeup across Kyle’s forehead.


----------



## haute okole

Just a little LA lingo, we ladies who have had work done to attempt the delay of the aging process do not consider injectibles “plastic surgery.”  So if a lady from Beverly Hills says that they have had no plastic surgery, it means that they have not gone under general anesthesia and been cut and altered.  Porcelain veneers, cool sculpting, Ultherapy, Thermage, Botox, sculptra, radiesse, all of which I personally have had, I do not consider plastic surgery.  I have undergone plastic surgery, but the above named therapies and injectables are not considered plastic surgery for those of us in Beverly Hills.


----------



## Stephie2800

TC1 said:


> No doubt she's had a crap ton of injectables. Plus, all the photos are contoured, filtered and tweaked. Hard to say exactly if there was surgery.. (IMO) No one posts actual photos of what they look like these days.
> I run into people all the time that I've seen on IG and they look NOTHING like their entire feed.



Botox and fillers can not lift and define her face like that. Look at her jaw line and how high her brows are now. And the overall tightness of her skin.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Maybe we will see what she had done on the next season, I’m personally taking notes for the future...


----------



## TC1

haute okole said:


> Just a little LA lingo, we ladies who have had work done to attempt the delay of the aging process do not consider injectibles “plastic surgery.”  So if a lady from Beverly Hills says that they have had no plastic surgery, it means that they have not gone under general anesthesia and been cut and altered.  Porcelain veneers, cool sculpting, Ultherapy, Thermage, Botox, sculptra, radiesse, all of which I personally have had, I do not consider plastic surgery.  I have undergone plastic surgery, but the above named therapies and injectables are not considered plastic surgery for those of us in Beverly Hills.


I don't consider them plastic surgery either.... I think that's mostly the consensus, not just in Beverly Hills.


----------



## MamaSleepy

haute okole said:


> Just a little LA lingo, we ladies who have had work done to attempt the delay of the aging process do not consider injectibles “plastic surgery.”  So if a lady from Beverly Hills says that they have had no plastic surgery, it means that they have not gone under general anesthesia and been cut and altered.  Porcelain veneers, cool sculpting, Ultherapy, Thermage, Botox, sculptra, radiesse, all of which I personally have had, I do not consider plastic surgery.  I have undergone plastic surgery, but the above named therapies and injectables are not considered plastic surgery for those of us in Beverly Hills.


KYLE??!    
    Is that you?


----------



## haute okole

Lol!  No, I am not Kyle,  I am the one in the middle. I am 55 years old.


----------



## simone72

Bethenny Frankel face and jaw line used to be very rectangular and with all the fillers it kind of lifted her face up like that. I don’t remember her saying she had a facelift. Anyone remember ?


----------



## Mrs.Z

simone72 said:


> Bethenny Frankel face and jaw line used to be very rectangular and with all the fillers it kind of lifted her face up like that. I don’t remember her saying she had a facelift. Anyone remember ?



Yes, she said it was botox


----------



## Mrs.Z

Too funny, I googled the question and she came up


----------



## imgg

Mrs.Z said:


> Yes, she said it was botox


----------



## imgg

haute okole said:


> Lol!  No, I am not Kyle,  I am the one in the middle. I am 55 years old.


Awesome picture!  Were they nice about letting you take a picture with them? 

They both look better with shorter hair.


----------



## Allisonfaye

lulilu said:


> Don't her real friends tell her?



Apparently not. 



Stephie2800 said:


> I found a couple of older pics of Kyle and compared to the latest one (B/W with Faye) it’s obvious that she had some kind of face lift.



I think she looks better in those older pictures. There was a scene in the show (last year) I think when she had very little makeup on and a t-shirt and that was the best I have ever seen her look. Casual suits her.


----------



## starrynite_87

lulilu said:


> Kyle has never been a fashion favorite of mine.  She doesn't dress well for her shape.  But that dress is horrific -- I can't imagine how she feels seeing that photo.  Don't her real friends tell her?



Yes IMO everything she wears makes her look short and dumpy.


----------



## haute okole

imgg said:


> Awesome picture!  Were they nice about letting you take a picture with them?
> .


. They were filming. After they completed filming the waiter at Villa Blanca took the picture.  Kyle is definitely more warm and friendly to fans. Lisa is more distant, but still friendly.


----------



## imgg

haute okole said:


> . They were filming. After they completed filming the waiter at Villa Blanca took the picture.  Kyle is definitely more warm and friendly to fans. Lisa is more distant, but still friendly.


That's super cool!  I would never have the nerve to ask so kudos to you.  Great photo.  
I've eaten a VB years ago and I thought the food was delicious.


----------



## Tropigal3

TC1 said:


> No doubt she's had a crap ton of injectables. Plus, all the photos are contoured, filtered and tweaked. Hard to say exactly if there was surgery.. (IMO) No one posts actual photos of what they look like these days.
> I run into people all the time that I've seen on IG and they look NOTHING like their entire feed.





Stephie2800 said:


> Botox and fillers can not lift and define her face like that. Look at her jaw line and how high her brows are now. And the overall tightness of her skin.



As stated by Haute Okole, a lifted facial appearance CAN be had using non-invasive methods.  I've had Ultherapy and it's AMAZING!  Everyone is different so not everyone will achieve the same results but I would always choose non-invasive as long as I can.  

IMO, Kyle never looked like she needed to go under knife.  But alternative non-invasive would have been a great help.


----------



## MamaSleepy

TC1 said:


> I don't consider them plastic surgery either.... I think that's mostly the consensus, not just in Beverly Hills.


Agreed. When I think of surgery, I think of procedures which include anesthesia. Although, I do believe the British refer to a doctor's office as his surgery. Well, at least Doc Martin did. For the eight seasons I watched.

But anyway, don't most women admit to botox and fillers nowadays? Oddly, seems it's those who over indulge who deny it.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Allisonfaye said:


> Apparently not.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she looks better in those older pictures. There was a scene in the show (last year) I think when she had very little makeup on and a t-shirt and that was the best I have ever seen her look. Casual suits her.


Agreed! IMO, Kyle’s best look is jean-casual and long hair.


----------



## MamaSleepy

haute okole said:


> . They were filming. After they completed filming the waiter at Villa Blanca took the picture.  Kyle is definitely more warm and friendly to fans. Lisa is more distant, but still friendly.


Probably just Lisa being British? She really is a beautiful woman. I appreciate her efforts for animals.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Mrs.Z said:


> Yes, she said it was botox


Botox? That's it, eh? I've never seen botox change the shape of a face.


----------



## Mrs.Z

MamaSleepy said:


> Botox? That's it, eh? I've never seen botox change the shape of a face.



I do know it’s often used to relax the jaw, I know it can lift the face too.  I think the people who look so different are getting these liquid facelifts which are a combo of various injectables.


----------



## Tivo

haute okole said:


> Lol!  No, I am not Kyle,  I am the one in the middle. I am 55 years old.


Lovely photo!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Mrs.Z said:


> I do know it’s often used to relax the jaw, I know it can lift the face too.  I think the people who look so different are getting these liquid facelifts which are a combo of various injectables.


Combo- yes.
In addition to eliminating my elevens, I get botox near both sides of my mouth. This helps to stop me from subconsciously pulling my mouth downward. It doesn't lift but renders the darn downward muscles useless. 

My doc informed me botox is used to relax muscle. The fillers I used to get, added volume under the skin. Sometimes the volume filled a concave cavity, sometimes it lifted or "swelled" skin in a certain area. Due to age, the fat on my cheekbones have begun to slide into my cheek hollows. Adding filler to my cheekbones doesn't reposition this wayward fat, it merely adds "faux fat" to my cheekbones. Geez, never asked if the filler would eventually slide too. Avalanche!  Oh, right, the filler disappears over time. Whew.

Unnecessary disclaimer: plz feel free to correct me if I have my facts confused.


----------



## bisousx

MamaSleepy said:


> Botox? That's it, eh? I've never seen botox change the shape of a face.



Oh it definitely does. I do it every 4 months to slim my face. A lot of Asians with wide jaws do it ... it was a game changer when I found out about it. LOL


----------



## Tropigal3

bisousx said:


> Oh it definitely does. I do it every 4 months to slim my face. A lot of Asians with wide jaws do it ... it was a game changer when I found out about it. LOL



I did it once to relax my jaw line but quite honestly, I kinda like my squarish jaw so I don't do it any more.  And my face isn't really wide plus botox every 3-4 gets pricy.  I just got laser resurfacing done to smooth out the fine lines and wrinkles plus filler for my marionette lines.  Too bad there's nothing to lift the eyelids aside from going under the knife!


----------



## bisousx

Tropigal3 said:


> I did it once to relax my jaw line but quite honestly, I kinda like my squarish jaw so I don't do it any more.  And my face isn't really wide plus botox every 3-4 gets pricy.  I just got laser resurfacing done to smooth out the fine lines and wrinkles plus filler for my marionette lines.  Too bad there's nothing to lift the eyelids aside from going under the knife!



Yes it sure is pricey! My face was chubby before the Botox discovery, now it's nice and sharp


----------



## Florasun

bisousx said:


> Oh it definitely does. I do it every 4 months to slim my face. A lot of Asians with wide jaws do it ... it was a game changer when I found out about it. LOL


Oooh thanks for the info! I need to lose some weight but even when I'm 'thin' I have a chubby face. I wonder if this is what Bethenny (RHoNY) used to get rid of her Frankenstein jaw bolts.


----------



## Florasun

Classic LVP


----------



## imgg

Florasun said:


> View attachment 4211527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic LVP


Those pink rims!


----------



## Tropigal3

imgg said:


> Those pink rims!



Well have you seen Jeffree Star's cars and house decor?  Talk about pink overload I've never seen it in such excess!


----------



## imgg

Tropigal3 said:


> Well have you seen Jeffree Star's cars and house decor?  Talk about pink overload I've never seen it in such excess!


Had it been just the pink Porsche logo on the back it could be cute, but the pink rims are too much- like Mary Kay. I still adore LVP despite some of her pink overload choices.

I had to google to see who Jeffree Star is


----------



## baghagg

imgg said:


> like Mary Kay.



Lol that's the first thing I thought of!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

imgg said:


> Had it been just the pink Porsche logo on the back it could be cute, but the pink rims are too much- like Mary Kay. I still adore LVP despite some of her pink overload choices.
> 
> I had to google to see who Jeffree Star is





baghagg said:


> Lol that's the first thing I thought of!!



Yes, Mary Kay.. I don't like those pink cars.


----------



## baghagg

imgg said:


> Those pink rims!


Any equestrian-minded ladies/gents out there know anything about LVP's riding boots?[emoji152] [emoji206] [emoji470]   They're hot! [emoji91]


----------



## Florasun

LOL, I had forgotten about Mary Kay. Now I have a mental image of LVP selling Mary Kay.


----------



## BellaCC

baghagg said:


> Any equestrian-minded ladies/gents out there know anything about LVP's riding boots?[emoji152] [emoji206] [emoji470]   They're hot! [emoji91]



I believe they are DeNiro boots


----------



## baghagg

BellaCC said:


> I believe they are DeNiro boots


Thank you very much BellaCC!!!


----------



## millivanilli

bisousx said:


> Oh it definitely does. I do it every 4 months to slim my face. A lot of Asians with wide jaws do it ... it was a game changer when I found out about it. LOL


waiit now I am interested! How does that work?


----------



## millivanilli

Stephie2800 said:


> Botox and fillers can not lift and define her face like that. Look at her jaw line and how high her brows are now. And the overall tightness of her skin.


 speaking of brows: you can lift the eyebrows with Botox. I am still hessitant getting a Botox treatment against my migraines as I was told that this special treatment might cause tucked and raised eyebrows. A friend of mine did that light facelift with botox, looks great.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

The word out there is that Lisa is a diva and bravo is thinking of letting her go.  Is this true?


----------



## imgg

theamericanchinadoll said:


> The word out there is that Lisa is a diva and bravo is thinking of letting her go.  Is this true?


My guess it is fake just to stir more drama/interest.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

imgg said:


> My guess it is fake just to stir more drama/interest.



Yeah my thought as well.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Jeff Lewis, Flipping Out, recently said LVP was ghosting Bravo. 
So, who's zooming who? (As Arthea Franklin would sing)


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Sorry off topic: My Pomeranian died last week during a dental cleansing.  I’ve been talking to pom show breeders across America and ran across the woman who breeder one of many Lisa’s poms.  I don’t think it is Giggy’s breeder. It is the same breeder as the Osborne’s poms.  Lisa is all over the Pomeranian club of America.  The teddy bear face Giggy has is not bred standard and is out of Asia. They have a bunch of health problems.  These Asian or Easter European champion breeders are charging an obscene amount of money for a pomeranian 7k -50k and no health testing.  Only celebs would be willing to pay that much.  They also have the teddy bear poms is the kind that develop horrible health problems.  I wonder if they were rescues. No show breeder would breed dogs like that.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Sorry off topic: My Pomeranian died last week during a dental cleansing.  I’ve been talking to pom show breeders across America and ran across the woman who breeder one of many Lisa’s poms.  I don’t think it is Giggy’s breeder. It is the same breeder as the Osborne’s poms.  Lisa is all over the Pomeranian club of America.  The teddy bear face Giggy has is not bred standard and is out of Asia. They have a bunch of health problems.  These Asian or Easter European champion breeders are charging an obscene amount of money for a pomeranian 7k -50k and no health testing.  Only celebs would be willing to pay that much.  They also have the teddy bear poms is the kind that develop horrible health problems.  I wonder if they were rescues. No show breeder would breed dogs like that.



I’m so sorry for your loss. [emoji20]


----------



## Stephie2800

Double post sorry


----------



## Stephie2800

millivanilli said:


> speaking of brows: you can lift the eyebrows with Botox. I am still hessitant getting a Botox treatment against my migraines as I was told that this special treatment might cause tucked and raised eyebrows. A friend of mine did that light facelift with botox, looks great.



It sure can but not at all compared to getting an upper eye lift (like I think Kyle has had).


----------



## millivanilli

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Sorry off topic: My Pomeranian died last week during a dental cleansing.  I’ve been talking to pom show breeders across America and ran across the woman who breeder one of many Lisa’s poms.  I don’t think it is Giggy’s breeder. It is the same breeder as the Osborne’s poms.  Lisa is all over the Pomeranian club of America.  The teddy bear face Giggy has is not bred standard and is out of Asia. They have a bunch of health problems.  These Asian or Easter European champion breeders are charging an obscene amount of money for a pomeranian 7k -50k and no health testing.  Only celebs would be willing to pay that much.  They also have the teddy bear poms is the kind that develop horrible health problems.  I wonder if they were rescues. No show breeder would breed dogs like that.




oh dear I am sorry for your loss.

You are right, that pom has nothing to do with a pomeranian. Funny how expensive the dogs can become (well, we don't want tot talk about  those Eastern Europe puppy mills nobody would ever call a "breeder"), over here most of the people couldn't care less about that breed* (to say the least, actually Pomeranians have a really really bad reputation). I hope it stays that way.

* which *IS* the funny part.


----------



## millivanilli

Stephie2800 said:


> It sure can but not at all compared to getting an upper eye lift (like I think Kyle has had).




I have to google her new face. Hold on 

... still figuring out...

... well, however, I like her look.


----------



## jennlt

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Sorry off topic: My Pomeranian died last week during a dental cleansing.  I’ve been talking to pom show breeders across America and ran across the woman who breeder one of many Lisa’s poms.  I don’t think it is Giggy’s breeder. It is the same breeder as the Osborne’s poms.  Lisa is all over the Pomeranian club of America.  The teddy bear face Giggy has is not bred standard and is out of Asia. They have a bunch of health problems.  These Asian or Easter European champion breeders are charging an obscene amount of money for a pomeranian 7k -50k and no health testing.  Only celebs would be willing to pay that much.  They also have the teddy bear poms is the kind that develop horrible health problems.  I wonder if they were rescues. No show breeder would breed dogs like that.



I am so sorry for your devastating loss.


----------



## simone72

My hairstylist was in California a few weeks ago and spoofed Denise Richards w new hubby at Nobu Malibu. She says pictures don’t do her justice she’s incredibly beautiful in real life.


----------



## brooke lynn

When does new season start?


----------



## lulilu

^^^^ I was wondering too.  There have been lots of little stories about how LVP is not part of filming.  And hints that the other women "caught her in a lie."  About what, I don't know.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I was just looking to see if Kyle's house sold and it is for rent. So I guess they are giving up on selling it for a while. They just need to lower the price.


----------



## Allisonfaye

brooke lynn said:


> When does new season start?



Doesn't it usually start in early December?


----------



## CeeJay

Allisonfaye said:


> I was just looking to see if Kyle's house sold and it is for rent. So I guess they are giving up on selling it for a while. They just need to lower the price.


The one in Encino?  That used to be Smokey Robinson's house, and it was gorgeous before ..


----------



## Allisonfaye

CeeJay said:


> The one in Encino?  That used to be Smokey Robinson's house, and it was gorgeous before ..



No, the Bel Air house.


----------



## simone72

I think social media is ruining it for me I’m already tired of seeing them filming and bickering takes away from the show itself


----------



## MamaSleepy

CeeJay said:


> The one in Encino?  That used to be Smokey Robinson's house, and it was gorgeous before ..


Before Faye?


----------



## Tivo

I used to live for these shows week to week. Couldn’t wait till the next episode or next franchise to premiere. Now I can barely pay attention. I’m only up to episode 8 or 9 and I’m having a hard time stirring up motivation to watch.

They’re all are so phony, predictable and dull now. Nothing is authentic and even the money is fake half the time. I guess that’s where these shows were always headed. 

They had a good run but I think the “Age of the Real Housewives” is coming to an end.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, sometimes I can hardly watch, thank goodness we can fast forward through many scenes.
I've just been catching up on Orange County and  they play a commercial about upcoming shows on Bravo and there is a clip of the upcoming BH and you can see Lisa in it.
I bet they are just trying to hype up the show with this talk of Lisa not returning.
Although I could understand her growing tired of it, if they want her to be the villain.


----------



## simone72

I mostly watch for the glamour so I fast forward through the boredom not interested in the catty fights in real life no friendship would survive this abuse ! Bring back the beautiful homes and scenery and lavish lifestyle


----------



## simone72

I feel terrible about those wildfires in Malibu! Camilles house there was burned down and Denise Richards had to evacuate . Both ladies had to miss the Paris trip that is being filmed for the show at this time.


----------



## buzzytoes

Radar Online is reporting LVP is officially done. “Too much drama after the death of her brother” which makes me wonder what she will do about Vanderpump Rules. I assume that will stay since she is not really heavily involved in filming with that.


----------



## Rouge H

I’m sorry to see LVP leave I enjoyed watching her and Ken, the glamour and most of all the work they do with animals.


----------



## TC1

TMZ just reported that LVP is NOT leaving.


----------



## Rouge H

TC1 said:


> TMZ just reported that LVP is NOT leaving.


----------



## baghagg

I wonder if Bravo was  trying to get LVP to discuss her brother's death and she's refused..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

If LVP leaves, I'm done.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LVP's home is what I look most forward to seeing, as well as her fabulous parties and decor.


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> LVP's home is what I look most forward to seeing, as well as her fabulous parties and decor.



yes, feel the same way. I only watch Vanderpump rules for her and Ken and the restaurant.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

baghagg said:


> I wonder if Bravo was  trying to get LVP to discuss her brother's death and she's refused..


I wouldn't blame her for refusing.  I would too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> I wouldn't blame her for refusing.  I would too.


amen to that!

I realize it's a 'reality' show, yet everything is so scripted.  But when it comes to death of a family member, particularly one that wasn't a castmember, even asking LVP to discuss it, is absolutely disgusting!  

I'm glad she put her foot down.


----------



## Tivo

LVP is too powerful in her own right. She’s the housewife with true wealth (and she lives a truly luxurious life) and Bravo doesn’t have many of those. They need her.


----------



## Longchamp

Agree with all the above.  Bravo needs LVP, she's the creme de la creme of RHOBH.  
I'm glad she quit during the season so they stumble over her absence.  
Will be funny to hear the ladies chirp about her. 

Okay, have to defer to my negative obsession with B from NY.  "Dahling, you may have quit your little show in NY but I walked away on a pink runway to open a bistro in LasVegas."


----------



## DC-Cutie

the funny thing is that without LVP filming this season, the topic of conversation amongst the other ladies will probably be their disagreement with LVP.  Like I can imagine not an episode going by when she isn't mentioned in conversation.

What do the other ladies have going on?  Nothing really


----------



## MamaSleepy

DC-Cutie said:


> the funny thing is that without LVP filming this season, the topic of conversation amongst the other ladies will probably be their disagreement with LVP.  Like I can imagine not an episode going by when she isn't mentioned in conversation.
> 
> What do the other ladies have going on?  Nothing really[/QUOTE]
> If they've nothing going on, they'll make something up! Ha


----------



## baghagg

What exactly is a casita?


----------



## lulilu

baghagg said:


> What exactly is a casita?



It's a guest house, typically built at the end of your back yard.  Common in CA.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> It's a guest house, typically built at the end of your back yard.  Common in CA.


Thank you,  it's been driving me nuts everytime I hear them say it (I'm East coast so not familiar..).   Is it one room plus bathroom,  or does it also have a kitchen and bedroom?


----------



## DC-Cutie

baghagg said:


> Thank you,  it's been driving me nuts everytime I hear them say it (I'm East coast so not familiar..).   Is it one room plus bathroom,  or does it also have a kitchen and bedroom?


depends, some basically look like a studio apartment others look like a full on 1 bedroom with kitchen, bathroom


----------



## lulilu

baghagg said:


> Thank you,  it's been driving me nuts everytime I hear them say it (I'm East coast so not familiar..).   Is it one room plus bathroom,  or does it also have a kitchen and bedroom?





DC-Cutie said:


> depends, some basically look like a studio apartment others look like a full on 1 bedroom with kitchen, bathroom



It often depends on how elaborate the house and property are.


----------



## baghagg

DC-Cutie said:


> depends, some basically look like a studio apartment others look like a full on 1 bedroom with kitchen, bathroom





lulilu said:


> It often depends on how elaborate the house and property are.


Thank you both.


----------



## pjhm

baghagg said:


> Thank you both.



In So Cal, they  used to be referred to as “pool houses” where one changes into bathing suits and uses the bathroom. Others used them as a place to set up food, etc.for pool parties.


----------



## simone72

Apparently Kyle is closing her boutique and reopening a new one which will include menswear and a new e commerce site. She’s unaffiliating herself with Alene Too part of the business I guess she doesn’t really need to give part of her earnings to a partner now that she’s well known and can open on her own. I just hope there’s better merchandise in her new boutique !


----------



## Rouge H

It’s official and sorry to see Lisa and Ken go. A toast to you both for inviting us into your glamorous home, incredible closet and most of all the care and compassion you’ve shown towards all animals especially dogs. You’ll be missed.


----------



## cafecreme15

Rouge H said:


> It’s official and sorry to see Lisa and Ken go. A toast to you both for inviting us into your glamorous home, incredible closet and most of all the care and compassion you’ve shown towards all animals especially dogs. You’ll be missed.



Do you have a source we can read?


----------



## Rouge H

cafecreme15 said:


> Do you have a source we can read?



Oops, sorry
https://radaronline.com/exclusives/...al-og-show-kyle-richards-after-quitting-rhob/


----------



## rockhollow

Rouge H said:


> Oops, sorry
> https://radaronline.com/exclusives/...al-og-show-kyle-richards-after-quitting-rhob/



Not exactly a for sure she's leaving, there was lots of maybes and not to many facts.
While I do think she (LVP) could be tired with the housewife show,  I don't know if I believe she's finished with Bravo.
And if (another rumour) she's going to be opening a new place in Vegas, maybe there will be another Vanderpump Rules in the makes. Also maybe something revolving around her work with rescue animals.


----------



## Rouge H

I do think she is leaving nevertheless I toast them anyway.


----------



## pjhm

rockhollow said:


> Not exactly a for sure she's leaving, there was lots of maybes and not to many facts.
> While I do think she (LVP) could be tired with the housewife show,  I don't know if I believe she's finished with Bravo.
> And if (another rumour) she's going to be opening a new place in Vegas, maybe there will be another Vanderpump Rules in the makes. Also maybe something revolving around her work with rescue animals.



She and Ken are executive producers of Vanderpump Rules for Bravo so we will still see them on that show. RHBV will be boring without them though.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Surprise, surprise, surprise ... 
in a few weeks it's season 9 ... 
release the promo!!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I don’t particularly like Lisa but I do think she adds a lot of value to the franchise.  It is fun seeing her luxurious life.  It has been a traumatic year for a lot of people in Los Angeles due to the borderline shooting and fires. Losing her brother unexpectedly on top of all of that must be very hard. I think Lisa would leave the moment the show stops being useful to promote her lifestyle brands. I’m not sure that has happened yet.

Edit I also share my love of Pomeranians [emoji4]. My pom died a few months ago and I am
Importing a white pom puppy from an internationally well recognized kennel: chiao Li ya.  I’m excited. Hope to see LVP with Giggy and Harrison on screen. Here is a photo of my new pal!


----------



## Rouge H

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I don’t particularly like Lisa but I do think she adds a lot of value to the franchise.  It is fun seeing her luxurious life.  It has been a traumatic year for a lot of people in Los Angeles due to the borderline shooting and fires. Losing her brother unexpectedly on top of all of that must be very hard. I think Lisa would leave the moment the show stops being useful to promote her lifestyle brands. I’m not sure that has happened yet.
> 
> Edit I also share my love of Pomeranians [emoji4]. My pom died a few months ago and I am
> Importing a white pom puppy from an internationally well recognized kennel: chiao Li ya.  I’m excited. Hope to see LVP with Giggy and Harrison on screen. Here is a photo of my new pal!



Gorgeous, precious fur baby....please share a picture when he/she arrives and congratulations❤️


----------



## MamaSleepy

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I don’t particularly like Lisa but I do think she adds a lot of value to the franchise.  It is fun seeing her luxurious life.  It has been a traumatic year for a lot of people in Los Angeles due to the borderline shooting and fires. Losing her brother unexpectedly on top of all of that must be very hard. I think Lisa would leave the moment the show stops being useful to promote her lifestyle brands. I’m not sure that has happened yet.
> 
> Edit I also share my love of Pomeranians [emoji4]. My pom died a few months ago and I am
> Importing a white pom puppy from an internationally well recognized kennel: chiao Li ya.  I’m excited. Hope to see LVP with Giggy and Harrison on screen. Here is a photo of my new pal!


What a cutie! Bet you can't wait. I've a Pom-chi granddog my son rescued and I'm smitten.

I'm sorry for your loss. Our fur babies remain in our hearts forever. 

IMO, Lisa n Ken represent what I thought watching RHOBH was supposed to be about: a glimpse into the lifestyles of the rich. Not fabricated rif-raf story lines. I'd watch Jerry Springer if I wanted cheap behavior.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

MamaSleepy said:


> IMO, Lisa n Ken represent what I thought watching RHOBH was supposed to be about: a glimpse into the lifestyles of the rich. Not fabricated rif-raf story lines. I'd watch Jerry Springer if I wanted cheap behavior.



I completely agree! I hope she doesn’t leave the show bc she is the real housewife of Beverly Hills. I also miss Adrienne Maloof but she was a lot more private and no cute pets.


----------



## simone72

Not sure by all the pics I’ve seen that Denise Richards brings any Beverly Hills glam to this show. She is k own to be down to earth and much simpler unless she has a frivolous side to add to the show. Dorit is a phoney but I enjoy watching her outfits and eccentricities . Sorry if Lisa V leaves she the epitomy of Beverly Hills all the others are just tacky


----------



## bisousx

Does anyone know when the new season is starting? I can’t find it on Google


----------



## imgg

They need to do another spin-off with Lisa V leaving out the wait staff and just focus on her running the restaurants.  That to me would be far more interesting...   It would have been fun to have seen the design steps/buildout for Tom-Tom.    If she opens up a Vegas location she definitely needs to do this.


----------



## MamaSleepy

bisousx said:


> Does anyone know when the new season is starting? I can’t find it on Google


Rumor is January 2019.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

imgg said:


> They need to do another spin-off with Lisa V leaving out the wait staff and just focus on her running the restaurants.  That to me would be far more interesting...   It would have been fun to have seen the design steps/buildout for Tom-Tom.    If she opens up a Vegas location she definitely needs to do this.



Yaaazzz!! Maybe a show for Vanderpump dogs lol [emoji13]


----------



## RueMonge

Rouge H said:


> It’s official and sorry to see Lisa and Ken go. A toast to you both for inviting us into your glamorous home, incredible closet and most of all the care and compassion you’ve shown towards all animals especially dogs. You’ll be missed.



Oh that's too bad, but they have so much going on. I think I'm officially done with Housewives. Each show just gets tackier and louder.


----------



## CeeJay

Rouge H said:


> It’s official and sorry to see Lisa and Ken go. A toast to you both for inviting us into your glamorous home, incredible closet and most of all the care and compassion you’ve shown towards all animals especially dogs. You’ll be missed.


Are we 100% sure about this??? .. 'cos I just read that she is still in a "majority" of the series; maybe she's just decided to not be a main character anymore?  If so, I'm pretty much done because I loathe Dorit, Erika has been getting on my nerves, Lisa Rinna? .. well, she can be entertaining and annoying and the others just bore me.  I am looking forward to Vanderpump Rules though!


----------



## CeeJay

simone72 said:


> Apparently Kyle is closing her boutique and reopening a new one which will include menswear and a new e commerce site. She’s unaffiliating herself with Alene Too part of the business I guess she doesn’t really need to give part of her earnings to a partner now that she’s well known and can open on her own. I just hope there’s better merchandise in her new boutique !


Hmmmmm - I wonder where it will be?  If she plans on opening something in the Valley close to her home (in Encino), I can pretty much guarantee that it will go bust.  It's so darn BORING out here and while some new restaurants have opened up, the only truly viable places in the valley are either Studio City or Woodland Hills (or maybe Calabasas).  Other than that, the majority of folks out here are considerably older (70+) ..


----------



## tweegy

Yeh I’m likely done with that show if lvp leaves. I only really watch for her cause she’s just frickin awesome . That franchise will go straight downhill


----------



## Tivo

I bet Bravo will move mountains to keep LVP. That Boss Lady is doing a shake down on them! She’ll likely get everything she asks for!


----------



## Ceeyahd

tweegy said:


> Yeh I’m likely done with that show if lvp leaves. I only really watch for her cause she’s just frickin awesome . That franchise will go straight downhill



While LVP has been too much at times in past seasons, she is the one housewife that sets that franchise apart from all the others.


----------



## TC1

LVP talked about her brothers passing on tonight's season premiere of Vanderpump Rules..so I'm not sure if that was a sticking point.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm another one who also thinks this could just be a bargaining plan for LVP - or at least  I hope so.
It was nice to see LVP on Vanderpump Rules last night. She did mention that she spent a long period of time in mourning and not going out and about - that could be the time when she wasn't filming on HW.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I don't believe for a second she is 53.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't believe for a second she is 53.



I know right? That would make me older than her, and look much younger.  Google search says 58, still looks older. She also looks to have had work done. If you Google LVP early days, she looks different than she does presently, like she's had work done.


----------



## luckylove

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't believe for a second she is 53.



I have wondered about that too.  She is beautiful, but somehow reads as older than her stated age.


----------



## Tivo

Ceeyahd said:


> I know right? That would make me older than her, and look much younger.  Google search says 58, still looks older. She also looks to have had work done. If you Google LVP early days, she looks different than she does presently, like she's had work done.


Lisa has to be at least 60, I think.


----------



## cafecreme15

Tivo said:


> Lisa has to be at least 60, I think.


Oh for sure. I never believed the reports saying she was in her mid-50s, She looks great, but not a chance.


----------



## Allisonfaye

That article said 53 but I just googled to see if she is not coming back and the article I found said 58.


----------



## rockhollow

Allisonfaye said:


> That article said 53 but I just googled to see if she is not coming back and the article I found said 58.



I love me some LVP but have to agree with others, there's no way she's 53 or even 58.
She's got to have left the late 50's behind long ago.
She's looks good, but not that good. And she's had to have lots of things done to her face over the years.
In some of the close-up's on Vanderpump Rules, Lisa has no wrinkles on her face and we all know that aint possible without help.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Tivo said:


> I bet Bravo will move mountains to keep LVP. That Boss Lady is doing a shake down on them! She’ll likely get everything she asks for!



Yes I 100% agree this statement


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> I love me some LVP but have to agree with others, there's no way she's 53 or even 58.
> She's got to have left the late 50's behind long ago.
> She's looks good, but not that good. And she's had to have lots of things done to her face over the years.
> In some of the close-up's on Vanderpump Rules, Lisa has no wrinkles on her face and we all know that aint possible without help.


I agree, but you know .. she must have gone to a very good PS out here because let me tell you, she looks pretty good in comparison to some of the aged "Barbie's" that I see in LA-LA land.  Yeah, you can tell she's had work done, but it is tastefully done and not in an attempt to make her appear as though she was in her 20's or 30's .. and that's what you see out here and it's HORRIFIC!  Honestly, I can't even say how many times I have been in West Hollywood, Beverly Hills, Calabasas and see these women who you can tell are 70+ and are pulled so tight, filled with filler, fish-lips and don't even get me started on the ridiculous Barbie nose.  It's sad because it makes them look like a caricature .. removing any bit of humanity and how they can look at themselves in the mirror?!?! .. they must have body dysmorphic disorder!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> I agree, but you know .. she must have gone to a very good PS out here because let me tell you, she looks pretty good in comparison to some of the aged "Barbie's" that I see in LA-LA land.  Yeah, you can tell she's had work done, but it is tastefully done and not in an attempt to make her appear as though she was in her 20's or 30's .. and that's what you see out here and it's HORRIFIC!  Honestly, I can't even say how many times I have been in West Hollywood, Beverly Hills, Calabasas and see these women who you can tell are 70+ and are pulled so tight, filled with filler, fish-lips and don't even get me started on the ridiculous Barbie nose.  It's sad because it makes them look like a caricature .. removing any bit of humanity and how they can look at themselves in the mirror?!?! .. they must have body dysmorphic disorder!



That was my issue with Los Angeles.  I had wanted to move there but this kind of culture is not where I want to start a family.  I saw so much of that in West Hollywood. I got this feeling it is a lot about keeping up with the Joneses.  I liked the palisades and Malibu much better. Unfortunately, it is too far away from everything.


----------



## TC1

CeeJay said:


> I agree, but you know .. she must have gone to a very good PS out here because let me tell you, she looks pretty good in comparison to some of the aged "Barbie's" that I see in LA-LA land.  Yeah, you can tell she's had work done, but it is tastefully done and not in an attempt to make her appear as though she was in her 20's or 30's .. and that's what you see out here and it's HORRIFIC!  Honestly, I can't even say how many times I have been in West Hollywood, Beverly Hills, Calabasas and see these women who you can tell are 70+ and are pulled so tight, filled with filler, fish-lips and don't even get me started on the ridiculous Barbie nose.  It's sad because it makes them look like a caricature .. removing any bit of humanity and how they can look at themselves in the mirror?!?! .. they must have body dysmorphic disorder!


Have you seen Robin McGraw?..Dr. Phil's wife?. LORD! she looks like she's 100 and tried to fix herself time after time with awful plastic surgery!. She's in her early 60's and would have looked much better had she left well enough alone!. She looks like jigsaw from the Saw movies


----------



## bagsforme

TC1 said:


> Have you seen Robin McGraw?..Dr. Phil's wife?. LORD! she looks like she's 100 and tried to fix herself time after time with awful plastic surgery!. She's in her early 60's and would have looked much better had she left well enough alone!. She looks like jigsaw from the Saw movies



Totally agree.  She's selling skin care products now to making it seem like her skin is due to that.


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> That was my issue with Los Angeles.  I had wanted to move there but this kind of culture is not where I want to start a family.  I saw so much of that in West Hollywood. I got this feeling it is a lot about keeping up with the Joneses.  I liked the palisades and Malibu much better. Unfortunately, it is too far away from everything.


I hear what you are saying, but growing up on the East Coast (Boston) gave me a pretty good sense of myself and honestly, I would much rather have brains than be so beautiful.  Does beauty help in a woman's career? .. well, in some cases, yes .. but I have also seen the opposite happen especially when a man higher up in the career scale tries to take advantage and is rebuffed .. whoa nelly, then it can get pretty horrible (and do THEY ever get fired? -- NOPE!). 

Sadly, with Instagram, FB and so much other social media nowadays, it's like these women feel that they MUST have a particular look and what's even more sad to me is that so many of them are starting the PS at such an early age .. example:  Kylie Jenner!


----------



## chowlover2

I totally agree with you CeeJay! Looks fade, but brains don't!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> I hear what you are saying, but growing up on the East Coast (Boston) gave me a pretty good sense of myself and honestly, I would much rather have brains than be so beautiful.  Does beauty help in a woman's career? .. well, in some cases, yes .. but I have also seen the opposite happen especially when a man higher up in the career scale tries to take advantage and is rebuffed .. whoa nelly, then it can get pretty horrible (and do THEY ever get fired? -- NOPE!).
> 
> Sadly, with Instagram, FB and so much other social media nowadays, it's like these women feel that they MUST have a particular look and what's even more sad to me is that so many of them are starting the PS at such an early age .. example:  Kylie Jenner!



That is exactly how I feel.  I went to college in Boston and lived in Cambridge and subsequently in Weston.  I miss Boston a lot. There really is no place that values education like Boston in the world.  I travel frequently so I see a lot. One thing I do like about LA is the fact that the city feels very glam, which can be mesmerizing.  People in LA value to be seen and admired.  Much of this is built up by the entertainment industry.  It is nice to visit from time to time but hard to fall in love with.  While I enjoy watching RHBH, my heart is in the east coast. My favorite city in the world is probably either NYC or London. Unfortunately, rhnyc cast is crass and they canceled ladies of London.


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> That is exactly how I feel.  I went to college in Boston and lived in Cambridge and subsequently in Weston.  I miss Boston a lot. There really is no place that values education like Boston in the world.  I travel frequently so I see a lot. One thing I do like about LA is the fact that the city feels very glam, which can be mesmerizing.  People in LA value to be seen and admired.  Much of this is built up by the entertainment industry.  It is nice to visit from time to time but hard to fall in love with.  While I enjoy watching RHBH, my heart is in the east coast. My favorite city in the world is probably either NYC or London. Unfortunately, rhnyc cast is crass and they canceled ladies of London.


Same here; while I am in LA right now, the husband and I are already talking about moving .. although, I simply cannot deal with Winter anymore and the humidity in Boston is also bad for my arthritic joints.  100% right about Education though; you meet so many very smart, educated and international people in Boston .. it is THE BIGGEST thing I miss out here and oftentimes when I strike up a conversation and we start to really mesh, yup .. they are usually from back East (either Boston, surroundings or NYC).  

HA - yeah, I always kinda laugh at the 'glam' aspect of LA because I am so NOT glam!!!  I am the quintessential t-shirt, jeans and sandals person .. actually rather hate getting dressed up.  Part of that though, is that I used to work in Financial Services, in the Global Alternative Investments areas.  Prior to that, I was still in Financial Services, but in IT and was the Dev Manager for both the Global Trades Application and ETFs (Exchange Traded Funds) .. so, as you might suspect, you had to dress professionally (aka - BORING!).  Like you, I traveled extensively as well as worked overseas .. WHICH I LOVED!!!!  My heart is truly in Rome, Italy .. as I am a huge Ancient Roman Art, History and Architecture buff.  My husband is a former Archeologist (Egyptologist), so he also loves Italy.  

Interestingly enough, I am also not a fan of RHNYC because I loathe Bethany .. but, alas .. she brings drama and that's what they want.  I liked Carole too because she's well educated and had a career before the show, but she just couldn't take it anymore.  Interestingly enough, the "Countess" is from the SAME hometown as myself in Connecticut .. talk about small world, right?  Dorinda can be amusing at times, but the rest of them .. SNORE!  As far as the BH ladies, I love LVP .. but the rest? .. not so much.  

You live more towards San Francisco, correct?  The HB and I love SF, but it's even more expensive than here!!!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Very cool and interesting background.  I’m in central Florida and it is devoid of culture...particularly the arts.  It is the land of boring suburbia here.  The home value is great and can be beautiful but quite dull.  South Florida is really quite fun and a completely different world.  I had always thought LA was diverse like Boston but it really is as you described.


----------



## Jayne1

This conversation is far more interesting to me than the HW show.  I can't watch it anymore. The ladies are so plastic and vapid, it makes me sad.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> This conversation is far more interesting to me than the HW show.  I can't watch it anymore. The ladies are so plastic and vapid, it makes me sad.


Totally hear you ~Jayne1~ .. honestly, other than LVP .. I really don't have any desire to watch the other ladies.  Dorit in particular just TOTALLY gets on my nerves!


----------



## rockhollow

I'm with you all too.
I still watch most the shows, but it really doesn't hold my attention, I can wonder off and do things and then remember - 'oh, I was watching a HW show', and then find semi-off topics more interesting.
I still love to see LVP and all her trappings, but I just don't care to hear about the catty *****ing amongst  themselves.


----------



## rockhollow

And I think that's attraction for me about new series. It's always so much more interesting seeing a learning about someone new. By the second season it's becoming the same old, same old.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I am kind of over the trips. They are boring. I wish they would go around BH's and do stuff.


----------



## MamaSleepy

CeeJay said:


> I agree, but you know .. she must have gone to a very good PS out here because let me tell you, she looks pretty good in comparison to some of the aged "Barbie's" that I see in LA-LA land.  Yeah, you can tell she's had work done, but it is tastefully done and not in an attempt to make her appear as though she was in her 20's or 30's .. and that's what you see out here and it's HORRIFIC!  Honestly, I can't even say how many times I have been in West Hollywood, Beverly Hills, Calabasas and see these women who you can tell are 70+ and are pulled so tight, filled with filler, fish-lips and don't even get me started on the ridiculous Barbie nose.  It's sad because it makes them look like a caricature .. removing any bit of humanity and how they can look at themselves in the mirror?!?! .. they must have body dysmorphic disorder!


I've heard abt a digital process that can be used to take yrs off one's face for TV. I did a quick search and this article link may be the process I'd heard abt. Even if it's not the exact one, the article is interesting.


----------



## MamaSleepy

All this talk abt Hollywood facelifts brings to mind this facelift scene with Katherine Helmond as Mrs. Ida Lowry from the old movie Brazil:


----------



## Stephie2800

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't believe for a second she is 53.



I just watched an old episode where Lisa Rinna is teasing LVP about her age, not believing that LVP is only three years her senior. LVP shows Lisa Rinna her drivers license and it states that she is from 1960. 
Lisa Rinna is from 1963 btw.


----------



## RueMonge

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Very cool and interesting background.  I’m in central Florida and it is devoid of culture...particularly the arts.  It is the land of boring suburbia here.  The home value is great and can be beautiful but quite dull.  South Florida is really quite fun and a completely different world.  I had always thought LA was diverse like Boston but it really is as you described.



Respectfully, LA is wide, and you have seen part of it that didn't appeal. I would suggest Pasadena/San Marino area if you want to skip the crass LA.


----------



## Ceeyahd

RueMonge said:


> Respectfully, LA is wide, and you have seen part of it that didn't appeal. I would suggest Pasadena/San Marino area if you want to skip the crass LA.



Los Angeles, or southern California isn't the only region of the nation that partakes in PS. I grew up in the Los Angeles area, and I don't know anyone who's done more than breast augmentation, or a nose job and no one is overdone, just simply enhanced. Inclusive of friends that persued acting. I lived in another state for a few years, and folks I became close to asked if it was a fact that everyone in so cal had PS - I had to laugh. Stereotyping.


----------



## CeeJay

Allisonfaye said:


> I am kind of over the trips. They are boring. I wish they would go around BH's and do stuff.


Now THAT would be great; would love to see other places out here (then again - may not be able to afford them, but still good to see)!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

RueMonge said:


> Respectfully, LA is wide, and you have seen part of it that didn't appeal. I would suggest Pasadena/San Marino area if you want to skip the crass LA.


Yes, it is .. frankly, that's part of the problem in my opinion .. it's gotten TOO large!!! 

When I first moved out here, it was to Pasadena .. so lived there for 2 years.  Alas, I lived in the Old Town area and the crime around that area has escalated significantly since the introduction of the Gold Line and the ability for folks to travel up from downtown, etc.  As a result, we moved to the Valley (cheaper housing), but honestly .. I HATE it here!!!  It's boring as all heck; most of the folks here moved out here in the 50's, 60's, 70's and haven't kept up on repairing their houses which is really sad.  In addition, there are homeless encampments all around the Valley now, so it seems as though no matter where you are, they are going to be around .. and they come into the neighborhoods and steal anything that isn't nailed down .. I kid you not!  If you have a package delivered, you better make sure that someone is home and gets it very quickly, because these thieves now follow the UPS, USPS and FedEx trucks and then within minutes .. whoop, your package is gone.  

Further out in Pasadena / San Marino, yes .. it is very nice, but it is also very expensive housing out there.  If I could find a reasonable place, I would TOTALLY move back in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Ceeyahd said:


> Los Angeles, or southern California isn't the only region of the nation that partakes in PS. I grew up in the Los Angeles area, and I don't know anyone who's done more than breast augmentation, or a nose job and no one is overdone, just simply enhanced. Inclusive of friends that persued acting. I lived in another state for a few years, and folks I became close to asked if it was a fact that everyone in so cal had PS - I had to laugh. Stereotyping.


Yes, it's not like folks in NYC or other parts of the country (Houston. etc.) don't have PS.  It's just that I've noticed more of the truly horrible PS jobs out here than in other parts of the country (and I used to travel extensively in my prior job - there are only 2 states that I have not seen - Alaska and Hawaii).  I was just saying that, IMO .. people who have PS in other states are a little more understated and it looks a little more natural than some that you see out here.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I do like the understated culture of NE in comparison to LA. The one thing I could not stand about los angels was the traffic.  If I lived there, I would want to live where I want to be and not much further.  This is probably true for most large cities but I prefer a city with public commute.


----------



## Ceeyahd

CeeJay said:


> Yes, it is .. frankly, that's part of the problem in my opinion .. it's gotten TOO large!!!
> 
> When I first moved out here, it was to Pasadena .. so lived there for 2 years.  Alas, I lived in the Old Town area and the crime around that area has escalated significantly since the introduction of the Gold Line and the ability for folks to travel up from downtown, etc.  As a result, we moved to the Valley (cheaper housing), but honestly .. I HATE it here!!!  It's boring as all heck; most of the folks here moved out here in the 50's, 60's, 70's and haven't kept up on repairing their houses which is really sad.  In addition, there are homeless encampments all around the Valley now, so it seems as though no matter where you are, they are going to be around .. and they come into the neighborhoods and steal anything that isn't nailed down .. I kid you not!  If you have a package delivered, you better make sure that someone is home and gets it very quickly, because these thieves now follow the UPS, USPS and FedEx trucks and then within minutes .. whoop, your package is gone.
> 
> Further out in Pasadena / San Marino, yes .. it is very nice, but it is also very expensive housing out there.  If I could find a reasonable place, I would TOTALLY move back in a heartbeat!!!



The valley is awful. We owned a home in Porter Ranch area, and it was nice. Its pockets of good and bad in the valley. I miss the opportunity to dine out easily, but that's it. I like being close to the coast north of the valley. So hot in the summer too. The traffic. Love the diversity. But love where I'm at now. Hardly a fake boob in sight that I notice.


----------



## CeeJay

Ceeyahd said:


> The valley is awful. We owned a home in Porter Ranch area, and it was nice. Its pockets of good and bad in the valley. I miss the opportunity to dine out easily, but that's it. I like being close to the coast north of the valley. So hot in the summer too. The traffic. Love the diversity. But love where I'm at now. Hardly a fake boob in sight that I notice.


Sadly, Porter Ranch took a HUGE nose-dive re: housing due to the Gas leak that was persistent for way too long.  Many folks sold their houses at rock-bottom prices just to get the heck out of there!  Honestly, there is no way that I would move to that side of the Valley, heck .. it's hard enough (at least 1.5 hours) to Downtown for us .. and we are in Encino!  The 101 is just a disaster and even on the weekends now, it's usually backed up!  Then, thanks to the NIMBY of our neighbors in the Canyons, they are putting up more and more roadblocks for folks in the Valley to use those roads to get into BH or the West side .. it's ridiculous!


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Sadly, Porter Ranch took a HUGE nose-dive re: housing due to the Gas leak that was persistent for way too long.  Many folks sold their houses at rock-bottom prices just to get the heck out of there!  Honestly, there is no way that I would move to that side of the Valley, heck .. it's hard enough (at least 1.5 hours) to Downtown for us .. and we are in Encino!  The 101 is just a disaster and even on the weekends now, it's usually backed up!  Then, thanks to the NIMBY of our neighbors in the Canyons, they are putting up more and more roadblocks for folks in the Valley to use those roads to get into BH or the West side .. it's ridiculous!


Is the fabulous weather worth all the California problems?


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> Totally hear you ~Jayne1~ .. honestly, other than LVP .. I really don't have any desire to watch the other ladies.  Dorit in particular just TOTALLY gets on my nerves!


Me, too. 
I have to add Lisa Rinna to my list.  She grates my brain, like chalkboards in hell.


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> Is the fabulous weather worth all the California problems?


I think about this question daily, but when I see other areas around the country in freezing weather, I deal with it.  Its getting harder though.... California is so freaked up.

Does other states tax businesses on existing furniture each year that you already paid sales tax on when you purchased the items?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

The fire and the earthquakes would freak me out.  On top of that taxes are very high.  Personally, I would love to live permanently in south Florida.  The weather is mostly sunny year round except a few summer months.  Right now it is in the 70s. The best part is no state income tax.  This makes it wonderful for business owners.


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> The fire and the earthquakes would freak me out.  On top of that taxes are very high.  Personally, I would love to live permanently in south Florida.  The weather is mostly sunny year round except a few summer months.  Right now it is in the 70s. The best part is no state income tax.  This makes it wonderful for business owners.


Sadly, unless you are very wealthy, California is getting harder & harder to live in each year .. YET, TONS of people move here every year from the Snow belts because they are just sick of the weather.  What I've been seeing is .. either the young folks (20's, early 30's) or the old folks (70+) .. the in-between are just holding on to what they have.  What's sad, is that there are TONS of very wealthy people out here (entertainment industry), but do they pay their share of the taxes?!?! .. NOPE, they get great accountants that find them every stinkin' loophole in the tax system.  In addition, many of these folks get "gifted" things constantly .. and THIS really drives me nuts!!!  Can't even begin to tell you how many have approached me re: my jewelry .. to "give" to charities and/or gift celebrities such that my work can get pictured in various magazines, etc.  HECK NO!!!  I always say to them "just think of me as the Hermes of Jewelry - NO DISCOUNTS to the celebs 'cos they CAN AFFORD IT!!!"  

Not sure how much longer the HB and I will be staying here, but there is NO WAY I can move to a state with high humidity and that is Florida.  Plus, talk about a LOT of older people in Florida .. we used to kid around about Florida as being "God's waiting Room".  NOPE, no way ..


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> Is the fabulous weather worth all the California problems?



It’s a beautiful state and I love the friendly people here, but it’s been a nightmare in other aspects that only gets worse.


----------



## haute okole

I like living here.  I live in the Beach Cities, South Bay.  I’ve lived in the coastal towns in LA.  Living in LA is only worthwhile if you can see the ocean.  The taxes are high, the people are snotty and fake and the only way it is tolerable is if you make money and can see the ocean.  This is the only reason we stay.  We could not make this kind of money in Hawaii or San Diego.  I have noticed that many people have left Hermosa and Manhattan Beach for Texas and Colorado.  The cost of living is ridiculous, and the amount of posing and keeping up with the Joneses with the new neighbors is out of control.  You can’t beat the weather, better than Hawaii.  I find the most humble neighbors are the old timers in Malibu.


----------



## Jayne1

haute okole said:


> I like living here.  I live in the Beach Cities, South Bay.  I’ve lived in the coastal towns in LA.  Living in LA is only worthwhile if you can see the ocean.  The taxes are high, the people are snotty and fake and the only way it is tolerable is if you make money and can see the ocean.  This is the only reason we stay.  We could not make this kind of money in Hawaii or San Diego.  I have noticed that many people have left Hermosa and Manhattan Beach for Texas and Colorado.  The cost of living is ridiculous, and the amount of posing and keeping up with the Joneses with the new neighbors is out of control.  You can’t beat the weather, better than Hawaii.  I find the most humble neighbors are the old timers in Malibu.


Speaking of Malibu -- I saw a week or so ago, that some very wealthy and very lucky residents of Malibu, who escaped any damage in the fires, had a charity for those who lost their Malibu homes.

Are there middle class to lower middle class people who can afford to live there?  I tend to think of Malibu as a place for the wealthy, who have lots of insurance and can rebuild without help from strangers.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> Not sure how much longer the HB and I will be staying here, but there is NO WAY I can move to a state with high humidity and that is Florida.  Plus, talk about a LOT of older people in Florida .. we used to kid around about Florida as being "God's waiting Room".  NOPE, no way ..




Haha God’s waiting room is true but Miami Beach is a party central. This area is entirely different from the rest of the state. It feels a lot like Los Angeles except without entertainment being the driving force behind everything. Then you have all the yacht scene and islands in the surrounding areas. Lots of celebs, young party animals, and some older folks in northern residential part of south Florida. I’m a big fan of the art scene in Miami. I think when people think of Florida, they are thinking of northern Florida where it is god awful.


----------



## imgg

theamericanchinadoll said:


> The fire and the earthquakes would freak me out.  On top of that taxes are very high.  Personally, I would love to live permanently in south Florida.  The weather is mostly sunny year round except a few summer months.  Right now it is in the 70s. The best part is no state income tax.  This makes it wonderful for business owners.


 Funny, we think about Florida as an option but the hurricanes always freak us out.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Whoa....the new season trailer is up on people.com and it looks like a hot mess !!


----------



## Mrs.Z

https://people.com/tv/rhobh-season-9-trailer-exclusive/


----------



## Allisonfaye

imgg said:


> Funny, we think about Florida as an option but the hurricanes always freak us out.



I have lived in both of the Carolinas, LA and Illinois. Born in Ohio. I have been in hurricanes, blizzards and earthquakes. BY FAR the ones that scare me the most are earthquakes. I lived there in '94 in the Northridge quake. My ex boyfriend lived in the Northridge Meadows apartments on the first floor of building that got leveled (and people died) one year before I met him. Nope. No thanks. My 'being in a downtown LA high-rise during an major quake' nightmares finally subsided. Although I had one last night and I think maybe it's because we are going to LA over Christmas break.


----------



## brooke lynn

Looks like LVP is in this season...


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Mrs.Z said:


> https://people.com/tv/rhobh-season-9-trailer-exclusive/



Thanks for the link!  Whoa looks intense.  I can’t wait until it comes out on my birthday on feb 12.  Good gift from Bravo haha!


----------



## pjhm

I live in Northern CA, and if I hadn't been raised here (since I was 2 years old), we'd move out of state. My business is here otherwise we'd leave-don't want to have to establish myself somewhere else at this stage of my life. Southern CA is very hot and it's really not very pretty unless you drive on palm lined streets. Have many relatives in So Cal and after 2 days, am always ready to fly home!
Agree with other poster, if you live there, live by the water---that's where paradise reigns.


----------



## bagsforme

previews are hinting a Brandy return.   She's the only hw I wouldn't mind returning to the show.  

I have been looking at houses in CA.  We're looking in the Thousand Oaks/Westlake area.  I live in Fl and can't take the weather, bugs and other reasons anymore.  As with any area, there is always going to be fake, keeping up with people.  Its not just California!  You just have to find the people you want to hang around with.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Ha, if Brandy returns I will not watch!


----------



## Ceeyahd

bagsforme said:


> previews are hinting a Brandy return.   She's the only hw I wouldn't mind returning to the show.
> 
> I have been looking at houses in CA.  We're looking in the Thousand Oaks/Westlake area.  I live in Fl and can't take the weather, bugs and other reasons anymore.  As with any area, there is always going to be fake, keeping up with people.  Its not just California!  You just have to find the people you want to hang around with.



Thousand Oaks and Westlake are nice areas. You can find something bad or annoying anywhere. I live adjacent to those areas, they're fine. Much different than the valley in Los Angeles county.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bagsforme said:


> As with any area, there is always going to be fake, keeping up with people.  Its not just California!  You just have to find the people you want to hang around with.



I've met folks, through school/GS, that have transplanted from other areas, they seem very happy to be living north of LA.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of Malibu -- I saw a week or so ago, that some very wealthy and very lucky residents of Malibu, who escaped any damage in the fires, had a charity for those who lost their Malibu homes.
> 
> Are there middle class to lower middle class people who can afford to live there?  I tend to think of Malibu as a place for the wealthy, who have lots of insurance and can rebuild without help from strangers.



Malibu isn't all mansions on the beach. There are folks that aren't super wealthy, by today's standards whovwh owned property there for many years. Homeowner's insurance availability isn't just for high-end properties. So a home in a low income area can be insured for disasters. The insurance may have a high deductible, having nothing to do with the property worth, and the owner would benefit from financial assistance. Or the home/contents could be underinsured along with a high deductible, therefore the insurance isn't going to cover all that was lost. I know earthquake coverage is separate from the regular coverage, I did ask my husband if a wild fire would be like that and said no.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

My best friend lives in Santa Monica and I have several college buddies who are all in LA for entertainment jobs.  My former assistant is also from LA.  I visit frequently. I like Los Angeles in short dosages.  Essentially if I was just there for a weekend.  I had really wanted to move there about two years ago and after a two week stay, I realized it was not for me. The weather is pretty amazing but there isn’t a whole lot of green or shaded areas so it gets a bit old.  There were things I enjoyed such as Venice. I really enjoyed driving thru Venice.  Lots of shirtless guys on bikes lol.  The coast is magnificent.  If I had to pick a place to live, I would choose the palisades right on the coast and not so far out into Malibu. The palisades highlands are relatively inexpensive but too far out.  So I’d probably look right along the coast in the village.  This area reminds me a lot more of east coast than BH and WH. I did like the chill vibe and how everyone isn’t holding a knife to your throat attitude that you see so much in NYC or Miami. 

The thing that bothered me was everyone I knew including my friends were all concerned about appearances.  There is keeping up with the joneses in every city but this was on another level. They’ve changed a lot since our days in Boston. I thought this was just some stereotype about LA but it is just a cultural thing.  There is nonstop celebrity references of you know so and so at my party or my friend is blah blah blah.  Who cares? I only want to see this on rhbh not reality lol.


----------



## sgj99

Allisonfaye said:


> I have lived in both of the Carolinas, LA and Illinois. Born in Ohio. I have been in hurricanes, blizzards and earthquakes. BY FAR the ones that scare me the most are earthquakes. I lived there in '94 in the Northridge quake. My ex boyfriend lived in the Northridge Meadows apartments on the first floor of building that got leveled (and people died) one year before I met him. Nope. No thanks. My 'being in a downtown LA high-rise during an major quake' nightmares finally subsided. Although I had one last night and I think maybe it's because we are going to LA over Christmas break.



i'd take a  hurricane over an earthquake (w.coast) or tornado (midwest) anytime.  all natural disasters are ... well ... disasters but at least with a hurricane i can pack up and leave, i have at least 48 hours of warning.


----------



## Aimee3

sgj99 said:


> i'd take a  hurricane over an earthquake (w.coast) or tornado (midwest) anytime.  all natural disasters are ... well ... disasters but at least with a hurricane i can pack up and leave, i have at least 48 hours of warning.



I say this ALL the time to my husband who has wanted to move to California for as long as I know him!


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> i'd take a  hurricane over an earthquake (w.coast) or tornado (midwest) anytime.  all natural disasters are ... well ... disasters but at least with a hurricane i can pack up and leave, i have at least 48 hours of warning.


I'm in Toronto and I'll take a snowstorm/blizzard any day.  They give  you warning ahead of time and maybe the subways won't run, power _can_ go out and it's freezing, but that doesn't last more than a few days... which is still better than flooding, hurricanes, wildfires, tornadoes, earthquakes and mudslides.

Doesn't California have a water crisis? That California sunshine must be so addicting!


----------



## blkbarbie310

Well I just came to say the trailer for the new season is out and I'll be tuned in!


----------



## Jayne1

Ceeyahd said:


> Malibu isn't all mansions on the beach. There are folks that aren't super wealthy, by today's standards whovwh owned property there for many years. Homeowner's insurance availability isn't just for high-end properties. So a home in a low income area can be insured for disasters. The insurance may have a high deductible, having nothing to do with the property worth, and the owner would benefit from financial assistance. Or the home/contents could be underinsured along with a high deductible, therefore the insurance isn't going to cover all that was lost. I know earthquake coverage is separate from the regular coverage, I did ask my husband if a wild fire would be like that and said no.


Thanks!


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> My best friend lives in Santa Monica and I have several college buddies who are all in LA for entertainment jobs.  My former assistant is also from LA.  I visit frequently. I like Los Angeles in short dosages.  Essentially if I was just there for a weekend.  I had really wanted to move there about two years ago and after a two week stay, I realized it was not for me. The weather is pretty amazing but there isn’t a whole lot of green or shaded areas so it gets a bit old.  There were things I enjoyed such as Venice. I really enjoyed driving thru Venice.  Lots of shirtless guys on bikes lol.  The coast is magnificent.  If I had to pick a place to live, I would choose the palisades right on the coast and not so far out into Malibu. The palisades highlands are relatively inexpensive but too far out.  So I’d probably look right along the coast in the village.  This area reminds me a lot more of east coast than BH and WH. I did like the chill vibe and how everyone isn’t holding a knife to your throat attitude that you see so much in NYC or Miami.
> 
> The thing that bothered me was everyone I knew including my friends *were all concerned about appearances*.  There is keeping up with the joneses in every city but this was on another level. *They’ve changed a lot since our days in Boston*. I thought this was just some stereotype about LA but it is just a cultural thing.  There is nonstop celebrity references of you know so and so at my party or my friend is blah blah blah.  Who cares? I only want to see this on rhbh not reality lol.



Sadly, I totally agree with this .. BUT, are your friends originally from the East Coast  -or-  other parts of the country that then moved out to LA?  The reason why I ask, is that  I find that folks who are originally from Back East oftentimes don't change their "spots" (per say) .. well, okay .. except maybe a better car since having a "bomber" car in Boston assured one of others not wanting to get to close to you re: driving!  The only times they do, is when they are in front of the camera .. and then a few tweeks are oftentimes done.  Maybe it's just me, but I'm the total opposite and REFUSE to change myself for ANYONE!  Although, a part of that could also be that for so many years working in Financial Services .. but also have a very 'artsy' background, Management was always telling me that I should wear this / not wear that .. and so I rebel against those that feel that you MUST follow a certain 'look'!  Heck, even me moving out here was a HUGE deal for my colleagues, then again .. since we were opening up multiple offices in the Asia/Pacific region, they asked for a 'volunteer' .. well, there you go!


----------



## CeeJay

Ceeyahd said:


> Malibu isn't all mansions on the beach. There are folks that aren't super wealthy, by today's standards whovwh owned property there for many years. Homeowner's insurance availability isn't just for high-end properties. So a home in a low income area can be insured for disasters. The insurance may have a high deductible, having nothing to do with the property worth, and the owner would benefit from financial assistance. Or the home/contents could be underinsured along with a high deductible, therefore the insurance isn't going to cover all that was lost. I know earthquake coverage is separate from the regular coverage, I did ask my husband if a wild fire would be like that and said no.


Yes, and I met a couple at a well-known restaurant in Malibu (which, coincidentally was the original Post Office in Malibu) and his family were some of the first settlers in Malibu.  As such, his Mom still lives in their "cottage", but he also said that they are constantly inundated by various Developers who are just dying to get a hold of the property and of-course, just raze the building and build some more mega-Mansions.  Many of the less wealthy folks have had to move because they simply can't afford to live there anymore ..


----------



## Ceeyahd

CeeJay said:


> Yes, and I met a couple at a well-known restaurant in Malibu (which, coincidentally was the original Post Office in Malibu) and his family were some of the first settlers in Malibu.  As such, his Mom still lives in their "cottage", but he also said that they are constantly inundated by various Developers who are just dying to get a hold of the property and of-course, just raze the building and build some more mega-Mansions.  Many of the less wealthy folks have had to move because they simply can't afford to live there anymore ..



Yes, it happens again and again, along the coast. Mini mansions right next little beach houses. But the owner of the little beach house don't have to sell to the developer. Homes on the beach need a lot of upkeep too.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> Sadly, I totally agree with this .. BUT, are your friends originally from the East Coast  -or-  other parts of the country that then moved out to LA?  The reason why I ask, is that  I find that folks who are originally from Back East oftentimes don't change their "spots" (per say) .. well, okay .. except maybe a better car since having a "bomber" car in Boston assured one of others not wanting to get to close to you re: driving!  The only times they do, is when they are in front of the camera .. and then a few tweeks are oftentimes done.  Maybe it's just me, but I'm the total opposite and REFUSE to change myself for ANYONE!  Although, a part of that could also be that for so many years working in Financial Services .. but also have a very 'artsy' background, Management was always telling me that I should wear this / not wear that .. and so I rebel against those that feel that you MUST follow a certain 'look'!  Heck, even me moving out here was a HUGE deal for my colleagues, then again .. since we were opening up multiple offices in the Asia/Pacific region, they asked for a 'volunteer' .. well, there you go!



They are all from the east coast, born and raised. They’ve always hated the east coast. I’ve always called them California Dreamers. However, I was and am the exact opposite. I love east coast culture. I need the pace to be fast and I need seasons so I am aware that time is passing.  My favorite seasons are fall and spring.  It is the most beautiful. 

Also, real estate is very expensive in west LA...esp on a per acre basis.  Between taxes and mortgage, it would be hard to have any savings left.  My friends in LA all complain about this. Most of them are young and still rent.  Unless you are a high net worth individual moving into LA, it is a grind.  But this is probably true for any large city... but given the competition for flat land in W. LA real estate, it is particularly true there. And unlike cities like NYC, there are less homes available in any given area. Despite homes being more expensive per sq ft in Manhattan, you get better caliber of homes there than Los Angeles. Plus, if you want land there is Connecticut and Long Island.


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> They are all from the east coast, born and raised. They’ve always hated the east coast. I’ve always called them California Dreamers. However, I was and am the exact opposite. I love east coast culture. I need the pace to be fast and I need seasons so I am aware that time is passing.  My favorite seasons are fall and spring.  It is the most beautiful.
> 
> Also, real estate is very expensive in west LA...esp on a per acre basis.  Between taxes and mortgage, it would be hard to have any savings left.  My friends in LA all complain about this. Most of them are young and still rent.  Unless you are a high net worth individual moving into LA, it is a grind.  But this is probably true for any large city... but given the competition for flat land in W. LA real estate, it is particularly true there. And unlike cities like NYC, there are less homes available in any given area. Despite homes being more expensive per sq ft in Manhattan, you get better caliber of homes there than Los Angeles. Plus, if you want land there is Connecticut and Long Island.


I grew up in Connecticut and considered commuting into NYC for work, but I decided to move to Washington DC instead and it was a great move for my career (although given that most of our customers were either the Government or the Military branches - I lasted about 3.5 years before I had to get the heck out of there!).  

Boston was great in many respects, and TOTALLY 100% agree about the Fall .. it is THE BIGGEST thing I miss being out here!!!  But, I lived the entire year for the month of October and while we would get a few days of Spring, it seemed like it would then go DIRECTLY into the Summer heat & humidity!  Given that we lived in a very old brownstone in Brookline, there was no concept of central Air Conditioning, so those summer months were tough because we just couldn't get the place cool enough!  Likewise, we froze in the winters because we were on the top floor and with a flat roof, that snow pile-up would keep our place just a tad too cool (at least we had tons of blankets)!!!  

Yeah, I have known folks who .. the minute they graduate, head to CA .. but MANY of them return.  Something about New England; families and friends are 'tight' .. you just don't seem to see that in other parts of the country where folks are kind of expected to up and move away.  There are only 2 of us from our graduating class that are in the West, and like I've said before, I'm not sure how much longer we will be out here.  However, not going back to the East, maybe New Mexico or Arizona.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Boston was great in many respects, and TOTALLY 100% agree about the Fall .. it is THE BIGGEST thing I miss being out here!!!  But, I lived the entire year for the month of October and *while we would get a few days of Spring, *it seemed like it would then go DIRECTLY into the Summer heat & humidity!  Given that we lived in a very old brownstone in Brookline, there was no concept of central Air Conditioning, so those summer months were tough because we just couldn't get the place cool enough!  Likewise, we froze in the winters because we were on the top floor and with a flat roof, that snow pile-up would keep our place just a tad too cool (at least we had tons of blankets)!!!


We (Toronto) don't get a lot of Spring either -- almost straight to summer.  Who does get Spring, I wonder.  And where.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> We (Toronto) don't get a lot of Spring either -- almost straight to summer.  Who does get Spring, I wonder.  And where.


I know Jayne .. right?  Growing up as a kid, I remember we used to truly have spring .. yeah, there was a fair amount of rain, but that's what made the flowers grow, right?  Now, it seems as though it goes from Winter/Snow to Summer/Hot & Humid!!!


----------



## kemilia

Jayne1 said:


> We (Toronto) don't get a lot of Spring either -- almost straight to summer.  Who does get Spring, I wonder.  And where.


Well, it sure isn't the Chicago area anymore! 

Last spring it was 95 degrees Memorial Day weekend--my tulips totally turned brown and dropped their petals all in one day, In all my years (and there are many of them) I had never had that happen, it was so sad and SCARY. The whole summer was a bust with super high temps, humidity and mosquitoes, spent most of our time inside.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I promised on this thread to post a new pic of my pom when she arrived. We picked her up from Miami Airport right before Christmas and I’m so in love. She has the perfect temperament and personality. She is confident, fearless, friendly and sweet!  I could not be happier! In this photo, she is going thru her coat changes @4.5 mo and having a nutty hair day yesterday


----------



## Allisonfaye

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I promised on this thread to post a new pic of my pom when she arrived. We picked her up from Miami Airport right before Christmas and I’m so in love. She has the perfect temperament and personality. She is confident, fearless, friendly and sweet!  I could not be happier! In this photo, she is going thru her coat changes @4.5 mo and having a nutty hair day yesterday



So cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> i'd take a  hurricane over an earthquake (w.coast) or tornado (midwest) anytime.  all natural disasters are ... well ... disasters but at least with a hurricane i can pack up and leave, i have at least 48 hours of warning.


ITA!  I've lived in the Midwest through tornados, South Florida through hurricanes and California through earthquakes.  Give me hurricanes any day of the week.  At least you can prepare if leave.  
And I know we've gotten totally off topic, but I despise California for numerous reasons.  The taxes and labor laws are alone are enough to drive away any small businesses.  
Back on topic, I cannot stand Brandy and not sure I could stomach another season of her.


----------



## purseinsanity

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I promised on this thread to post a new pic of my pom when she arrived. We picked her up from Miami Airport right before Christmas and I’m so in love. She has the perfect temperament and personality. She is confident, fearless, friendly and sweet!  I could not be happier! In this photo, she is going thru her coat changes @4.5 mo and having a nutty hair day yesterday



How adorable!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Merry Christmas to all the RHOBH fans *hugs*


----------



## kemilia

On Million Dollar Listing LA, there have been a couple of really quick shots of Dorito & Pee-Kaay so I assume it has something to do with them wanting to buy a place or selling theirs in an upcoming episode, but aren't they bankrupt or at least in deep doo-doo regarding money? 

Either way, I look forward to seeing these two and hearing her fake accents and learning what their (most likely fake) story is.


----------



## TC1

kemilia said:


> On Million Dollar Listing LA, there have been a couple of really quick shots of Dorito & Pee-Kaay so I assume it has something to do with them wanting to buy a place or selling theirs in an upcoming episode, but aren't they bankrupt or at least in deep doo-doo regarding money?
> 
> Either way, I look forward to seeing these two and hearing her fake accents and learning what their (most likely fake) story is.


Yeah, I saw those promos too..but as we all know those shows are scripted too, so I'm sure Peekayyyyy & Dorit loved being on the show pretending to look at houses they can't afford.


----------



## pjhm

kemilia said:


> On Million Dollar Listing LA, there have been a couple of really quick shots of Dorito & Pee-Kaay so I assume it has something to do with them wanting to buy a place or selling theirs in an upcoming episode, but aren't they bankrupt or at least in deep doo-doo regarding money?
> 
> Either way, I look forward to seeing these two and hearing her fake accents and learning what their (most likely fake) story is.


Yes, me too, it looked like they might be on this coming week.


----------



## frick&frack

sgj99 said:


> i'd take a  hurricane over an earthquake (w.coast) or tornado (midwest) anytime.  all natural disasters are ... well ... disasters but at least with a hurricane i can pack up and leave, i have at least 48 hours of warning.



[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## MamaSleepy

kemilia said:


> On Million Dollar Listing LA, there have been a couple of really quick shots of Dorito & Pee-Kaay so I assume it has something to do with them wanting to buy a place or selling theirs in an upcoming episode, but aren't they bankrupt or at least in deep doo-doo regarding money?
> 
> Either way, I look forward to seeing these two and hearing her fake accents and learning what their (most likely fake) story is.


You could be right, DPY could be selling. Or, searching for a cheaper lease.


----------



## baghagg

Season premiere Tuesday, February 12th, 2019.


----------



## kemilia

baghagg said:


> Season premiere Tuesday, February 12th, 2019.


Oh boy, I've kinda missed Dorito. 

Is LVP on this season or not?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

kemilia said:


> Is LVP on this season or not?



Yes she is in this season


----------



## chowlover2

LVP was on WWHL last night. She looked and sounded great. She explained that a big part of the problem was filming both Pump Rules and RHoBH at the same time. And it was right on the heels of her brothers death. So it sounds like she is all in on RHoBH now. I'm relieved, she is the only reason I watch.


----------



## Tivo

chowlover2 said:


> LVP was on WWHL last night. She looked and sounded great. She explained that a big part of the problem was filming both Pump Rules and RHoBH at the same time. And it was right on the heels of her brothers death. So it sounds like she is all in on RHoBH now. I'm relieved, she is the only reason I watch.


Well that’s a relief. I also think boss lady got what she wanted in negotiations.


----------



## Allisonfaye

We go out to Palm Desert a few times a year and I was tooling around the mall and I noticed Mauricio's company opened a HUGE office there. I thought it must have been recent because I hadn't seen it before so I googled it and it was in late 2017 so I must have just missed it. I did read that he has a partner so I am guessing he is the name and the other guy puts up a lot of the $$. But just a guess. They probably open offices everywhere they like to go so they can write off their travel expenses.


----------



## CeeJay

Well, well, well .. quelle surprise .. PK owes $$$!  
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ng-seizure-assets-unpaid-1-2million-loan.html

.. and I keep on thinking about the time that Dorit had Teddi Mellencamp and her husband over for dinner and bought all those dishes, etc. from Hermes at/what? .. $1500 per setting???  These folks have lived WAY beyond their means for a LONG time.  Should be interesting because according to a preview of Million Dollar Listing LA, PK and Dorit want the Brits to sell their house.  He better pay off his debts, otherwise they may not have that house!


----------



## sydgirl

CeeJay said:


> Well, well, well .. quelle surprise .. PK owes $$$!
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ng-seizure-assets-unpaid-1-2million-loan.html
> 
> .. and I keep on thinking about the time that Dorit had Teddi Mellencamp and her husband over for dinner and bought all those dishes, etc. from Hermes at/what? .. $1500 per setting???  These folks have lived WAY beyond their means for a LONG time.  Should be interesting because according to a preview of Million Dollar Listing LA, PK and Dorit want the Brits to sell their house.  He better pay off his debts, otherwise they may not have that house!


I thought PK and Dorit were actually renting that house but making it look like they owned it? Didnt the actual owners do the recent renos to sell the property? 
I wouldn't put it past PK and Dorit and the MDL guys just to do it for the 'show' as the real owners might want to stay private?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CeeJay said:


> Well, well, well .. quelle surprise .. PK owes $$$!
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ng-seizure-assets-unpaid-1-2million-loan.html
> 
> .. and I keep on thinking about the time that Dorit had Teddi Mellencamp and her husband over for dinner and bought all those dishes, etc. from Hermes at/what? .. $1500 per setting???  These folks have lived WAY beyond their means for a LONG time.  Should be interesting because according to a preview of Million Dollar Listing LA, PK and Dorit want the Brits to sell their house.  He better pay off his debts, otherwise they may not have that house!


Confirms what I thought, they are sleazy scammers.


----------



## TC1

sydgirl said:


> I thought PK and Dorit were actually renting that house but making it look like they owned it? Didnt the actual owners do the recent renos to sell the property?
> I wouldn't put it past PK and Dorit and the MDL guys just to do it for the 'show' as the real owners might want to stay private?


Exactly..they pretend to list the property then SHOCKER they change their minds  all just for a bit of airtime.


----------



## CeeJay

Totally agree, Dorit & PK are just sleazeballs; cannot stand either of them.  Really wish they would get rid of Dorit on RHoBH, she lies constantly and then says "_I didn't say that ._." when for cripes sake, it's on camera!!!  Uggh ..


----------



## kemilia

CeeJay said:


> Totally agree, Dorit & PK are just sleazeballs; cannot stand either of them.  Really wish they would get rid of Dorit on RHoBH, she lies constantly and then says "_I didn't say that ._." when for cripes sake, it's on camera!!!  Uggh ..


While I know these HWs drive us nuts (uh, Ramona, Kelly Bensimon, Sonja, Kim, Dorito, that witch woman from BH), they are the spice and pepper--how else can I yell at my TV while chomping pizza?


----------



## simone72

I used to like Dorit but now it’s clear she’s a phony and all those lawsuits etc her and PK are living way above their means. Can’t they cast people with real money? I mean there must be some that are thirsty for the spotlight and are wealthy too right ?


----------



## Tivo

simone72 said:


> I used to like Dorit but now it’s clear she’s a phony and all those lawsuits etc her and PK are living way above their means. Can’t they cast people with real money? I mean there must be some that are thirsty for the spotlight and are wealthy too right ?


I think Lisa V. is as close as Bravo will get to real, insane money with a fabulous lifestyle and friendships..type of housewife. She should make them pay her whatever she wants.


----------



## Prufrock613

Tivo said:


> I think Lisa V. is as close as Bravo will get to real, insane money with a fabulous lifestyle and friendships..type of housewife. She should make them pay her whatever she wants.


Yas!!! She has dignity, manners and clout.  She is a unicorn for Bravo.


----------



## Tivo

Prufrock613 said:


> Yas!!! She has dignity, manners and clout.  She is a unicorn for Bravo.


And she’s also willing to play the game and “fame-ho-it-up” so to speak, lol.


----------



## simone72

Anyone else read about Erika’s husband facing a $15 mil lawsuit about a loan he took out to fund the business and lifestyle ?


----------



## pjhm

Tivo said:


> I think Lisa V. is as close as Bravo will get to real, insane money with a fabulous lifestyle and friendships..type of housewife. She should make them pay her whatever she wants.



Yes , although not a fan, I think Heather DaBrow and spouse had real wealth too.


----------



## hedgwin99

pjhm said:


> Yes , although not a fan, I think Heather DaBrow and spouse had real wealth too.



For sure! Check out Heather’s house! She can rivale LVP displaying her wealth [emoji33]
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...her-Dubrows-lavish-backyard-pool-mansion.html


----------



## 26Alexandra

Amazing mansion! Her husband is a plastic surgeon on Botched.


----------



## Allisonfaye

26Alexandra said:


> Amazing mansion! Her husband is a plastic surgeon on Botched.





hedgwin99 said:


> For sure! Check out Heather’s house! She can rivale LVP displaying her wealth [emoji33]
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...her-Dubrows-lavish-backyard-pool-mansion.html



I think it' ugly.


----------



## Tivo

hedgwin99 said:


> For sure! Check out Heather’s house! She can rivale LVP displaying her wealth [emoji33]
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...her-Dubrows-lavish-backyard-pool-mansion.html


I don’t particularly love the color schemes or the decor. But the house is beautiful!


----------



## Lubina

simone72 said:


> Anyone else read about Erika’s husband facing a $15 mil lawsuit about a loan he took out to fund the business and lifestyle ?



https://theblast.com/rhobh-erika-jayne-husband-loan-lawsuit/

Wow! According the articles about it, they took out the loan in 2015. I didn't realize how long she had been on the show, but according to her wiki page, she in 2015. I guess they thought all the exposure would generate enough cash to pay back the loan. It was dumb to brag about all the money she spends.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Allisonfaye said:


> I think it' ugly.


They put a lot of effort into their house and went minimalistic.  But it is terribly boring.  Lisa’s house is dreamy between the flowers, view, and swans.  I mean she has miniature horses in her backyard.  Who wouldn’t wanna live there? Lol


----------



## hedgwin99

theamericanchinadoll said:


> They put a lot of effort into their house and went minimalistic.  But it is terribly boring.  Lisa’s house is dreamy between the flowers, view, and swans.  I mean she has miniature horses in her backyard.  Who wouldn’t wanna live there? Lol



Those miniature horses are DA BOMB! Makes me want to tour her house just for her miniature horses and Gigi [emoji28]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

hedgwin99 said:


> For sure! Check out Heather’s house! She can rivale LVP displaying her wealth [emoji33]
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...her-Dubrows-lavish-backyard-pool-mansion.html


I remember watching when she was still on the show, when they bought property and Chateau Dubrow was being built. Pesonally, I always thought that Heather was trying too hard to show how much money she has and came off as pretentious.  I also wonder if they've overextended themselves, that maybe this publicity is a prelude to selling the house.  I wouldn't be surprised it its listed in the not too near future.


----------



## bagsforme

Well its a beautiful home.  A bit to masculine for me.  Still very well decorated.


----------



## kemilia

CanuckBagLover said:


> I remember watching when she was still on the show, when they bought property and Chateau Dubrow was being built. Pesonally, I always thought that Heather was trying too hard to show how much money she has and came off as pretentious.  I also wonder if they've overextended themselves, that maybe this publicity is a prelude to selling the house.  I wouldn't be surprised it its listed in the not too near future.


I agree about this maybe being a prelude to a sale. This place is over the top!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Lubina said:


> https://theblast.com/rhobh-erika-jayne-husband-loan-lawsuit/
> 
> Wow! According the articles about it, they took out the loan in 2015. I didn't realize how long she had been on the show, but according to her wiki page, she in 2015. I guess they thought all the exposure would generate enough cash to pay back the loan. It was dumb to brag about all the money she spends.


Is NOTHING real?!!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Tivo said:


> I don’t particularly love the color schemes or the decor. But the house is beautiful!


Very impersonal and neutral - looks ready to be sold for a decent profit.


----------



## andral5

kemilia said:


> I agree about this maybe being a prelude to a sale. This place is over the top!


Just curious: where did they live during the years when the mansion was built? Can’t seem to remember that from the show. I mean, quite a few years.
Cold and neutral indeed but picture-perfect.


----------



## Ceeyahd

andral5 said:


> Just curious: where did they live during the years when the mansion was built? Can’t seem to remember that from the show. I mean, quite a few years.
> Cold and neutral indeed but picture-perfect.



They were in a rental for a while.


----------



## Allisonfaye

MamaSleepy said:


> Is NOTHING real?!!



Hey, that glam squad isn't cheap.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

hedgwin99 said:


> For sure! Check out Heather’s house! She can rivale LVP displaying her wealth [emoji33]
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...her-Dubrows-lavish-backyard-pool-mansion.html



It's a good looking home but I feel like each room had its own style and there was no flow its just random. Would appreciate it more if she styed consistent and they house kind of matched more. BUT I do love all that champagne and the fridge organization was perfect for my OCD-ness.


----------



## andral5

Ceeyahd said:


> They were in a rental for a while.


I thought so but for so many years? I mean, for their snob lifestyle?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yolanda had a beautiful home, second favorite after LVP's.


----------



## Ceeyahd

andral5 said:


> I thought so but for so many years? I mean, for their snob lifestyle?



Sometimes you just have to do what you have to do.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CanuckBagLover said:


> Yolanda had a beautiful home, second favorite after LVP's.



Totally agree! Yolanda’s home was IMO the best.  It had the ocean view and not overly ostentatious and still felt like a home rather than a sprawling museum.


----------



## Tivo

CanuckBagLover said:


> Yolanda had a beautiful home, second favorite after LVP's.


Yolanda’s Malibu House was my all time favorite of any franchise. It was stunning!


----------



## Tivo

Just breathtaking!! Not one thing I don’t like!


----------



## cafecreme15

Tivo said:


> Just breathtaking!! Not one thing I don’t like!



And her fridge! [emoji7]


----------



## Allisonfaye

Yolanda finally sold her house. It took a while.


----------



## imgg

Tivo said:


> Just breathtaking!! Not one thing I don’t like!


Maybe I am in the minority, I love the view, but I am not super fond of Tuscan-style homes.  But the view is TDF.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Allisonfaye said:


> Yolanda finally sold her house. It took a while.



I think it was $20mil + which would be why it takes a long time.  I think Malibu is waaaay too far our. I prefer the palisades or Santa Monica cape cod style homes with a ocean view.


----------



## sgj99

Tivo said:


> Just breathtaking!! *Not one thing I don’t like!*



except for the part about having to share it with David Foster


----------



## purseinsanity

kemilia said:


> I agree about this maybe being a prelude to a sale. This place is over the top!


I thought their last house was just fine enough.  Never understood why they sold that one!


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I think it was $20mil + which would be why it takes a long time.  I think Malibu is waaaay too far our. I prefer the palisades or Santa Monica cape cod style homes with a ocean view.


Totally agree with you on that front; it's such a PITA if you have to go into town 'cos you have to take the PCH.  After the fires, OMG .. it was bedlam out here in the Valley because the PCH was closed and as such, EVERYONE was on the 101.  Then because that was creeping (pretty much a parking lot), people started using all the "back-roads" (Ventura, Burbank, Victory, etc.).  The sad thing is that I live in a Village neighborhood and to see these folks SCREAMING down the streets at highway speeds early in the morning with folks walking their dogs, and the kids with the parents .. NO BUENO!  

I wonder if Yolanda's former house was damaged in the fires?  Sad to say, with the massive rain we had the other week, there were mudslides in Malibu and yet again, the PCH was closed.


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> except for the part about having to share it with David Foster


Right on!


----------



## Allisonfaye

baghagg said:


> Right on!





theamericanchinadoll said:


> I think it was $20mil + which would be why it takes a long time.  I think Malibu is waaaay too far our. I prefer the palisades or Santa Monica cape cod style homes with a ocean view.



Agree. 



sgj99 said:


> except for the part about having to share it with David Foster





baghagg said:


> Right on!



Yeah, except wow, he had so many interesting people over. THAT would have been fun.


----------



## baghagg

Allisonfaye said:


> Agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, except wow, he had so many interesting people over. THAT would have been fun.


Yeah...  You can't take his talent away from him that's for sure!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> Totally agree with you on that front; it's such a PITA if you have to go into town 'cos you have to take the PCH.  After the fires, OMG .. it was bedlam out here in the Valley because the PCH was closed and as such, EVERYONE was on the 101.  Then because that was creeping (pretty much a parking lot), people started using all the "back-roads" (Ventura, Burbank, Victory, etc.).  The sad thing is that I live in a Village neighborhood and to see these folks SCREAMING down the streets at highway speeds early in the morning with folks walking their dogs, and the kids with the parents .. NO BUENO!
> 
> I wonder if Yolanda's former house was damaged in the fires?  Sad to say, with the massive rain we had the other week, there were mudslides in Malibu and yet again, the PCH was closed.



The last time I was in LA they were telling me they were building a new city in the village.  New neighborhood perhaps in the palisades? How is that coming along?


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> The last time I was in LA they were telling me they were building a new city in the village.  New neighborhood perhaps in the palisades? How is that coming along?


Yes, Palisades Village .. a shopping/restaurant area.  It's pretty much done, haven't gone there yet .. but I will!!!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

So LVP and Bethenny Frankel misses Andy’s big 5-0 bash.


----------



## chowlover2

theamericanchinadoll said:


> So LVP and Bethenny Frankel misses Andy’s big 5-0 bash.


The party was a shower for Andy's little boy, due any day now.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

chowlover2 said:


> The party was a shower for Andy's little boy, due any day now.



Ohhhh....


----------



## MamaSleepy

Re: Andy's reputation for being an elitist, demanding diva.
Yesterday, a local personality who'd just returned from Beverly Hills, shared that Jonathan Antin personally confirmed that rumor to her as he cut her hair. Antin is one of the original reality stars from Bravo w Blowout et Sheer Genius, etc. He's known Andy for yrs.

Listen to this bit of gossip here. Jump to 16:30 minutes in.


----------



## simone72

I like Jonathan Antin  I remember his reality show he was sweet! On another token that baby shower looked like a zoo! So unclassy Rinna dancing on the table sticking her butt out and so much craziness I guess we can’t expect anything but low class nonsense from all these women trying to get the spotlight ! Glad LVP didnt go.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I couldn’t believe that was a baby shower when I realized it... no one demonstrating class. Maybe Rinna passed her pills out to everyone [emoji849]


----------



## pjhm

MamaSleepy said:


> Re: Andy's reputation for being an elitist, demanding diva.
> Yesterday, a local personality who'd just returned from Beverly Hills, shared that Jonathan Antin personally confirmed that rumor to her as he cut her hair. Antin is one of the original reality stars from Bravo w Blowout et Sheer Genius, etc. He's known Andy for yrs.
> 
> Listen to this bit of gossip here. Jump to 16:30 minutes in.


Doesn't surprise me a bit. I have found Andy to be  insufferable from the beginning, just tune in to see his guests, and usually shut it off before the half hour is over.


----------



## absolutpink

pjhm said:


> Doesn't surprise me a bit. I have found Andy to be  insufferable from the beginning, just tune in to see his guests, and usually shut it off before the half hour is over.



I tried reading one of his books last year and I couldn't even make it halfway through for the same reason.


----------



## cafecreme15

absolutpink said:


> I tried reading one of his books last year and I couldn't even make it halfway through for the same reason.


When he named his last book Superficial, he really wasn't kidding. Couldn't make it through it, it was that insufferable.


----------



## baghagg

Bravo right now (Eastern time) airing episodes from 2011 with Cedric, Taylor, Russell, Adrienne and Paul.  Noticing all the changes..  [emoji342] [emoji329] [emoji330] [emoji331]


----------



## TC1

Kyle was on Live this morning..she was asked to describe the season in 1 word, she said "deceitful" and then remarked that she and LVP are still not speaking.


----------



## CeeJay

According to a number of articles that I read recently, the "insiders" (like TMZ, etc.) are saying that LVP was not the person who started the rumors about Dorit returning the dog to a shelter.  Honestly, I'm more inclined to believe LVP and the tabloids as opposed to Dorit who has shown, again & again, that she is a serial liar (same with "Pee-Kay").  Apparently, LVP refuses to film with the rest of them and as such, is only allowing RHoBH to film at her home and/or her restaurants.  Should be interesting ...


----------



## brooke lynn

CeeJay said:


> According to a number of articles that I read recently, the "insiders" (like TMZ, etc.) are saying that LVP was not the person who started the rumors about Dorit returning the dog to a shelter.  Honestly, I'm more inclined to believe LVP and the tabloids as opposed to Dorit who has shown, again & again, that she is a serial liar (same with "Pee-Kay").  Apparently, LVP refuses to film with the rest of them and as such, is only allowing RHoBH to film at her home and/or her restaurants.  Should be interesting ...



Not too surprised, LVP is never in any pictures with the rest of the cast.


----------



## simone72

Kyle went on love w Kelly and Ryan and said she’s not in speaking terms with LVP at the moment. She didn’t say why. Also seems she’s using Dorits hair person Justine Marjan and has same hair Dorit had a while back with side hair clip very similar look.


----------



## CeeJay

simone72 said:


> Kyle went on love w Kelly and Ryan and said she’s not in speaking terms with LVP at the moment. She didn’t say why. Also seems she’s using Dorits hair person Justine Marjan and has same hair Dorit had a while back with side hair clip very similar look.


I read that as well, and honestly .. I just don't get it.  I'm surprised that Kyle seems to be backing Dorit as opposed to LVP who she has known for years and has a LOT more integrity than Dorit!


----------



## Ceeyahd

CeeJay said:


> I read that as well, and honestly .. I just don't get it.  I'm surprised that Kyle seems to be backing Dorit as opposed to LVP who she has known for years and has a LOT more integrity than Dorit!


Perhaps it's not Dorit over LVP issue, but instead, anything to unseat LVP. and become the top lady of BH. Dorit is simply the vehicle.


----------



## CeeJay

Ceeyahd said:


> Perhaps it's not Dorit over LVP issue, but instead, anything to unseat LVP. and become the top lady of BH. Dorit is simply the vehicle.


Hmmmm .. could be, but IMHO .. the show without LVP, well .. I'm not sure it would survive and I think Andy is well aware of that.  I like Kyle, but the rest of them .. either boring or not super likable.


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> I read that as well, and honestly .. I just don't get it.  I'm surprised that Kyle seems to be backing Dorit as opposed to LVP who she has known for years and has a LOT more integrity than Dorit!


I sense a underline jealousy from Kyle of LVP.  She is not really a friend.  She is more of a fair-weather friend when it is suitable.  Since Kyle's "status" has upgraded due to The Agency, there has definitely ben a shift in Kyle's behavior.  If I were LVP I would be over it all too.  She is too busy for the nonsense of the other ladies.


----------



## Ceeyahd

CeeJay said:


> Hmmmm .. could be, but IMHO .. the show without LVP, well .. I'm not sure it would survive and I think Andy is well aware of that.  I like Kyle, but the rest of them .. either boring or not super likable.



My thoughts weren't in favor of Kyle over LVP... Just Kyle's motivation.



imgg said:


> I sense a underline jealousy from Kyle of LVP.  She is not really a friend.  She is more of a fair-weather friend when it is suitable.  Since Kyle's "status" has upgraded due to The Agency, there has definitely ben a shift in Kyle's behavior.  If I were LVP I would be over it all too.  She is too busy for the nonsense of the other ladies.



I completely agree.


----------



## Tivo

imgg said:


> I sense a underline jealousy from Kyle of LVP.  She is not really a friend.  She is more of a fair-weather friend when it is suitable.  Since Kyle's "status" has upgraded due to The Agency, there has definitely ben a shift in Kyle's behavior.  If I were LVP I would be over it all too.  She is too busy for the nonsense of the other ladies.


I agree! I have sensed this about Kyle as well. Something so fake and self-serving about her. She showed her true colors in Season 1, (before she became super aware of the cameras) and she’s been trying to clean it up ever since. Kyle has never deserved to be in LVP’s circle.


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> I sense a underline jealousy from Kyle of LVP.  She is not really a friend.  She is more of a fair-weather friend when it is suitable.  Since Kyle's "status" has upgraded due to The Agency, there has definitely ben a shift in Kyle's behavior.  If I were LVP I would be over it all too.  She is too busy for the nonsense of the other ladies.



Yep, LVP has said over the years that she loves Kyle because she’s “fun”, not because she’s loyal or anything like that.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I used to think Camille was nutty during the Camille vs Kyle saga. But now I realize Kyle likely did all the things Camille said she did.


----------



## rockhollow

I'll be sad to not see Kyle and LVP getting along on the show. I enjoyed them together - they knew how to have fun together.
But you could see this fracture coming over the seasons. It seemed like Kyle was changing - I don't think LVP was changing. LVP has (and always had) a bit of an acidy sense of humour, but if taken in the right sense, you can find it amusing. Kyle seemed to lose that sense and started taking LVP's comments to serious.
It also seems like Kyle and Ken have had a few arguments and that must effect the friendship as well.

I really think this will be LVP's last season. If she's not having any fun, just conflict, I'd leave too.


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> I'll be sad to not see Kyle and LVP getting along on the show. I enjoyed them together - they knew how to have fun together.
> But you could see this fracture coming over the seasons. It seemed like Kyle was changing - I don't think LVP was changing. LVP has (and always had) a bit of an acidy sense of humour, but if taken in the right sense, you can find it amusing. Kyle seemed to lose that sense and started taking LVP's comments to serious.
> It also seems like Kyle and Ken have had a few arguments and that must effect the friendship as well.
> 
> I really think this will be LVP's last season. If she's not having any fun, just conflict, I'd leave too.


I agree, I felt that Kyle and LVP's friendship seemed to be the most sincere, but as many of you have pointed out, that seems to have changed.  If Kyle thinks she's on the same level as LVP, then the joke is on her.  For a family (Kyle's) that major-leagued social climbed themselves (due to their mother) into their current environment, it seems that they are not the most intelligent in the world.  British humor is just that, satirical, ascerbic .. kind of aimed at the "absurdity of life" (according to my British colleagues).  They sling stuff back and forth that, yes .. for us Yanks, seems at times to be somewhat mean, but it's not.  One would think given Kyle's many years of friendship with LVP, that she of all people would recognize that.  However, on the other hand, LVP is pretty honest and she will call out things that others may be less inclined to do so (and that is what I really like about her)!


----------



## simone72

I just think that now that Kyle has so much more money and status let’s say than 10 years ago she’s unwilling to put up with any criticism from someone like LVP where as before she needed her to be relevant in higher circles.


----------



## imgg

I am not looking forward to more of Teddi.  I'm not sure why she is on the show when she says she doesn't like drama, she not materialistic but everything she does says a different story.  I hope she just owns it this year, maybe she will be less annoying.


----------



## simone72

imgg said:


> I am not looking forward to more of Teddi.  I'm not sure why she is on the show when she says she doesn't like drama, she not materialistic but everything she does says a different story.  I hope she just owns it this year, maybe she will be less annoying.


Agree on that one! She seems to contradict  herself a lot she must remember cameras are rolling and they will repeat what she said over and over again!


----------



## imgg

simone72 said:


> Agree on that one! She seems to contradict  herself a lot she must remember cameras are rolling and they will repeat what she said over and over again!


She is not the brightest girl, poor thing.


----------



## haute okole

My impression from the real gossip in the neighborhood is that Kyle is well liked, LVP is a no comment.  My mutual friends like Kyle and Rinna, not so much Erica and have a no comment for LVP.


----------



## RueMonge

haute okole said:


> My impression from the real gossip in the neighborhood is that Kyle is well liked, LVP is a no comment.  My mutual friends like Kyle and Rinna, not so much Erica and have a no comment for LVP.



That's interesting. I can imagine that Kyle and Rinna are fun in real life, but you would probably have to tiptoe around Erica's moods. I can also imagine that LVP doesn't have much free time so maybe doesn't get out to play much and so isn't personally known as well? 

Your neighborhood has good gossip!


----------



## Tivo

haute okole said:


> My impression from the real gossip in the neighborhood is that Kyle is well liked, LVP is a no comment.  My mutual friends like Kyle and Rinna, not so much Erica and have a no comment for LVP.


LVP is an extremely successful and powerful woman, so I’m not surprised. Jealousy is truly an ugly monster.


----------



## haute okole

The no comment about LVP is because people don’t  know her.  I guess she does not socialize as much and/or has or own glam squad.


----------



## pjhm

It gets down to “ Who tells the fewest lies?” In this case, I’d choose LVP over Dorit.


----------



## CeeJay

During Vanderpump Rules, did anyone else see the commercial with Erika, Dorit and Kyle .. "dancing" to promote the movie "Isn't it Romantic"???  OMG!!!!  Obviously, Erika is the best dancer; Dorit was okay .. but Kyle??? .. she was ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE, no rhythm at all .. totally cringeworthy!   But, it made me think about some of the comments re: Kyle wanting to be "Queen Bee", and I have to say, now I see it.  I'm still trying to find a clip of this horrendous commercial!


----------



## simone72

Saw it lol totally cringe worthy! I’m so tired of Kyle posing in her pics with a Birkin in front of her didn’t she learn the first time she was robbed to keep her possessions on down low ?


----------



## LauraTracy

CeeJay said:


> During Vanderpump Rules, did anyone else see the commercial with Erika, Dorit and Kyle .. "dancing" to promote the movie "Isn't it Romantic"???  OMG!!!!  Obviously, Erika is the best dancer; Dorit was okay .. but Kyle??? .. she was ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE, no rhythm at all .. totally cringeworthy!   But, it made me think about some of the comments re: Kyle wanting to be "Queen Bee", and I have to say, now I see it.  I'm still trying to find a clip of this horrendous commercial!



I saw it yesterday.  I actually thought Dorit was the best.  Didn't recognize her at first with the hair.  Kyle's expressions trying to keep up with the choreography are priceless.  Erika held her own but then she should.  She's a pro!


----------



## sgj99

i wish Ericka would go.  she's so busy being Ericka Jayne, a character.  i don't think she adds anything.


----------



## legaldiva

Can't wait for tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## simone72

Commercial is available to view on Instagram @therealhousewivesofbh !


----------



## bisousx

I think Kyle and Kathy are promoting Rebag, which may explain her handbag flaunting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Whoever did Denise’s fillers, especially on her chin and lips - need to never do another face.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still don’t understand why Dorit didn’t just call Lisa or the store to return the dog


----------



## bagsforme

Dorit is obnoxious with the Gucci clothes.  Ok, you have money or maybe not.  Didn't her husband just file bankruptcy?
Kyle sure did restock her handbag collection after the break in.  
Doit also got burglarized and did you hear Eric say they got hit 5 times??  What the hell?  Stop flashing your stuff on social media and maybe you won't be a target.


----------



## TC1

I don't believe Dorit and PK were robbed, seems like an insurance scam to me.She's so obnoxious, I can't stand her broke fake ass. Denise's FACE!!!!  she needs to go on Botched and get those fillers dissolved and re-done..cause she's a mess.
I sure hope this whole season isn't about a dog issue.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> I don't believe Dorit and PK were robbed, seems like an insurance scam to me.She's so obnoxious, I can't stand her broke fake ass. Denise's FACE!!!!  she needs to go on Botched and get those fillers dissolved and re-done..cause she's a mess.
> I sure hope this whole season isn't about a dog issue.


I don't think they were robbed either.  It;s already come out that they are in financial trouble


----------



## haute okole

Dorit’s House was burglarized when it was for sale by the Altman Bros. from Million Dollar Listing L.A.  A guy was arrested in January this year for posing as a real estate agent.  He stole from a lot of celebrities, including Dorit and PK.  I think the Defendant’s name is Ackerman.


----------



## 336

Just watched it. I feel like the guy who works for LVP started the drama because he was so angry about it and annoyed that Lisa didn’t do anything because Dorit was her friend. 
Interesting that Kyle didn’t do anything about Jagger peeing in her pool but kicked up such a fuss when Brandi’s kids did it. But then again she wasn’t there to see it. 

Why did Camille look so uncomfortable when they were sitting on the steps and Denise was talking??

Kyle is still parading her bags around. Eye roll.


----------



## TC1

Well, it's easier for a guy who works for LVP to be the one that talks smack and is outraged, then LVP's hands are clean because it didn't come from her.
I think that's what much of this season is going to be about unfortunately..based on the way the promos looked...who said what to whom, who said what to the media, etc.


----------



## sgj99

I noticed Camille's sour face too!

and hey, Dorit!  i don't care if it's Gucci - a fanny pack is still an ugly stupid fanny pack!

please, please, please don't do the whole season about the dog situation like they did with Yolanda and her illness/no illness issue.  what was the deal?  Dorit adopted a dog from Lisa's organization and then gave the dog away?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Yup.....I tuned out after 30 mins thinking the same thing, is this whole season going to be about “dog-gate”. I hate when they argue about one thing for months.....big yawn.  

I thought LVP’s acting was pretty bad too.....”I’m not discussing it....I can’t.....I won’t”. Wait for it, you’re going to talk about it allllll season!!


----------



## ShoreGrl

Dorit looks ridiculous and so out of place in that Gucci outfit. It just screams desperate. 

Denise’s face is shocking. Way too many fillers.


----------



## ShoreGrl

I would like to add-Dorits outfits get more ridiculous with each scene


----------



## pjhm

bisousx said:


> I think Kyle and Kathy are promoting Rebag, which may explain her handbag flaunting.


INTERESTING, on my tv that bright pink Birkin looked awful, I’m all for a pop of color but that one was over the top, very distracting.


----------



## simone72

Dorit’s phony ness shows loud and clear this season I don’t believe word out of her mouth the robbery! Poor Denise the camera is not friendly to her face doesn’t look like she’s had the upkeep of the other ladies but I do like her simplicity! Teddi needs a real housekeeper the place was a mess! I do like the new house tho


----------



## simone72

ShoreGrl said:


> Dorit looks ridiculous and so out of place in that Gucci outfit. It just screams desperate.
> 
> Denise’s face is shocking. Way too many fillers.


She seemed so out of place to go see a friend dressed like that !! That curly ponytail to the side 
Omg eyeroll !!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

pjhm said:


> INTERESTING, on my tv that bright pink Birkin looked awful, I’m all for a pop of color but that one was over the top, very distracting.



Agreed, I wondered what pink it was as the color looked terrible


----------



## LauraTracy

I think Dorit is the most insipid, pretentious person I've had the mispleasure of viewing in quite some time.  The auto correct wanted to change her to Doritos and I am thinking that's about right and my apologies to Frito Lay.  

Teddi is obnoxious.  I know she thinks she has got it this year.  She doesn't got it.  I can see lashings coming her way again.

I feel for LVP but the resemblance with Dorit's personality is more than striking.

And I am over 'dog gate' already.  Is there really nothing else to skewer someone over?  I can throw some topics into the ring if Bravo needs some.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CeeJay said:


> I read that as well, and honestly .. I just don't get it.  I'm surprised that Kyle seems to be backing Dorit as opposed to LVP who she has known for years and has a LOT more integrity than Dorit!



Maybe it's because her daughter got bitten by Kim's dog?


----------



## TC1

I had to rewind and watch Dorit walk into the pool party twice with that Dior visor and the dead rat hair piece piled on top of her head..looked like a Goldie Hawn in Overboard get up.


----------



## LauraTracy

TC1 said:


> I had to rewind and watch Dorit walk into the pool party twice with that Dior visor and the dead rat hair piece piled on top of her head..looked like a Goldie Hawn in Overboard get up.



Yes she did.  And I thought she could have gotten a top in a size that actually fit her especially knowing the owner and all.


----------



## Allisonfaye

sgj99 said:


> i wish Ericka would go.  she's so busy being Ericka Jayne, a character.  i don't think she adds anything.



Can't stand her. She seems so fake to me. AND OMG her clothes? She looks like she is wearing a tent. WTF? Is it because she gained some weight and she is trying to cover it up or what?




TC1 said:


> Well, it's easier for a guy who works for LVP to be the one that talks smack and is outraged, then LVP's hands are clean because it didn't come from her.
> I think that's what much of this season is going to be about unfortunately..based on the way the promos looked...who said what to whom, who said what to the media, etc.



Just don't know if I can handle another season of the LVP/Kyle feud. I do agree that Kyle feels her status is higher now because of The Agency and having way more money. But I have always thought she valued the relationship more than LVP.  LVP values her family and her dogs the most. 

It's funny because Teddi has always reminded me of Denise Richards. It's funny seeing them side by side. I agree Denise has gone way overboard with something. She used to be stunning when she was young.


----------



## CeeJay

haute okole said:


> Dorit’s House was burglarized when it was for sale by the Altman Bros. from Million Dollar Listing L.A.  A guy was arrested in January this year for posing as a real estate agent.  He stole from a lot of celebrities, including Dorit and PK.  I think the Defendant’s name is Ackerman.


It wasn't the Altmans, but the Brits (The Agency - specifically David) who were representing PK and Dorit.  However, it was really stupid of David to allow PK to speak to the potential buyer .. who ended up backing out.  They finally sold their house, but for a LOT less than the original ask.


----------



## sydgirl

CeeJay said:


> It wasn't the Altmans, but the Brits (The Agency - specifically David) who were representing PK and Dorit.  However, it was really stupid of David to allow PK to speak to the potential buyer .. who ended up backing out.  They finally sold their house, but for a LOT less than the original ask.


Its been said it isnt Dorit and PKs house... since it sold, any way to find out who was the actual owner? Im in Aus so not sure how property records can be searched etc in the US...


----------



## haute okole

CeeJay, Thanks for the correction, it was the Brits who conducted the Open House for Dorit & PK.  Apparently, Dorit was able to recover some of her stuff.  When Ackerman was arrested, the police said that some of the items came from one of the Beverly Hills housewives. At first, I thought it was Kyle.  Later, the police confirmed that some of the stolen items belonged to Dorit.


----------



## simone72

TC1 said:


> I had to rewind and watch Dorit walk into the pool party twice with that Dior visor and the dead rat hair piece piled on top of her head..looked like a Goldie Hawn in Overboard get up.


Haha and is she the only one in a bikini by the pool to promote Beverly Beach by herself ???


----------



## Allisonfaye

sydgirl said:


> Its been said it isnt Dorit and PKs house... since it sold, any way to find out who was the actual owner? Im in Aus so not sure how property records can be searched etc in the US...



That's what I thought too but I think I heard it on here. It makes sense. I just get the feeling they live way beyond their means. Does Pee Kay do anything else but manage BG? I don't even think BG makes the kind of money that would support that lifestyle.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

simone72 said:


> Saw it lol totally cringe worthy! I’m so tired of Kyle posing in her pics with a Birkin in front of her didn’t she learn the first time she was robbed to keep her possessions on down low ?



Lol I noticed this too! She made it a point to put her Hermès Kelly and Birkin right in front of the camera


----------



## brooke lynn

What was the fight about between Kyle and LVP in the very beginning of the episode?


----------



## baghagg

brooke lynn said:


> What was the fight about between Kyle and LVP in the very beginning of the episode?


It was a contrived argument where Lisa quasi-admonished Kyle for never coming to Lisa's newest bar/restaurant TomTom.  It escalated from there..


----------



## rockhollow

I'm a LVP die hard stan but got to say I didn't the way she handled some of the situations at the Dog store.
It sure felt like LVP was more that happy to discuss  Dog-gate - all that talk about she didn't want to talk about it, she seemed to happy to keep talking about it.
I think it's way more of a big thing to Lisa than she's trying to get up to believe.
Not nice acting to me.
And I was totally confused by the whole trying to blame Kyle for not coming to the opening of TomTom - it was like she was trying to pick a fight with Kyle.

But then, any time she talked about how raw her feelings were over the loss of her brother, she was the old LVP that I like.
Kyle was right when she said that Lisa is so hard on the outside by not the inside.
I don't think Lisa likes to show the inside Lisa.


----------



## imgg

I thought the Goat Yoga was hilarious but why???   I heard of sweaty yoga but do you really need to add poor goats to the mix.

The crazy thing about the dog is it is so tiny.  It's not a ferocious dog, it just needs training.   Please don't adopt a dog thinking it will be well-behaved without any effort, you have to invest time in training.  Dorrit is so full of $%%!.


----------



## CeeJay

sydgirl said:


> Its been said it isnt Dorit and PKs house... since it sold, any way to find out who was the actual owner? Im in Aus so not sure how property records can be searched etc in the US...


Yes, one can find out but honestly, I loathe the two of them that I wouldn't take the time to research it .. sorry!


----------



## CeeJay

Allisonfaye said:


> That's what I thought too but I think I heard it on here. It makes sense. I just get the feeling they live way beyond their means. Does Pee Kay do anything else but manage BG? I don't even think BG makes the kind of money that would support that lifestyle.


"Pee Kay" - comes from very (ahem) humble beginnings (_in other words, in the British class system - he has a very low-class accent_).  Before managing Boy George, he was involved in the Premier Football league in the UK and then the NY Cosmos.  However, he is best known as a 'property developer' in the UK; and I put apostrophes around that because according to my British Alternative Investment colleagues, he was generally known as a major down-&-dirty dealer who would prey on those that had financial trouble, buy their houses for peanuts and then flip them and sell them to sketchy foreigners (mostly Russian) who wanted to get their $$$ out of Russia.  He was not liked AT ALL by many of the other UK Property Developers because he would do things without the appropriate paperwork,. be dishonest to investors (not telling them the 'true' costs / profits), etc.  Mind you, I heard about this guy back in 2004 - 2007 when I was working in London!  

He declared bankruptcy in the UK in 2016 (I think), but apparently omitted quite a few creditors and as such, some of them have brought lawsuits and PK will have to pay them (some were also brought about here in the states and the UK bankruptcy does not hold weight on this side of the pond).  Then, apparently .. there is some other guy who is suing Dorit saying that they owe him 1/3 of their profits (he must have been an investor).  Bottom line, these 2 are in financial straights big-time, yet they continue to live WAAAAAAAY-BEYOND their means.  At some point, it will catch up to them ..


----------



## MamaSleepy

sydgirl said:


> Its been said it isnt Dorit and PKs house... since it sold, any way to find out who was the actual owner? Im in Aus so not sure how property records can be searched etc in the US...


Years ago all one needed was the house address to check public records. Used 2b able to check county records online but not sure that is still the case.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

LVPs whole queen bee thing is not my cup of tea. My mother reminds me a lot of LVP with less sex jokes haha. 

I like Kyle but too much damn drama.  I missed when these two get along but yes I think Lisa enjoys messing with Kyle bc she is so screamish and sometimes she takes it. 

If you could, who would you fu*k, marry , kill this season?


----------



## haute okole

The address is 1404 Dawnridge Dr., Beverly Hills, Ca.  Some real estate press shows the owner as Sam Nazarian.  However, more recently, PK is described as in a joint venture with Sam Nazarian with regard to this property.


----------



## CeeJay

haute okole said:


> The address is 1404 Dawnridge Dr., Beverly Hills, Ca.  Some real estate press shows the owner as Sam Nazarian.  However, more recently, PK is described as in a joint venture with Sam Nazarian with regard to this property.


Which means, that he was likely an "Investor" in the property, but not the owner.  Based on what I posted before, that would totally make sense to me .. but, with their dirty laundry being aired, I doubt whether many are going to want his "investments" any more!


----------



## tweegy

ShoreGrl said:


> I would like to add-Dorits outfits get more ridiculous with each scene


WTF was that outfit at the bbq? where did she think she was going? Its a chill get together not a pool fashion show.. smh


----------



## tweegy

Im thinking Lisa was telling Kyle she wanted her at Tom Tom was her way of wishing Kyle would pop over after Lisa lost her brother. When Lisa broke down she was saying how she had just come back from the funeral or something to that effect. But Kyle, She said "you have sh!t going on, I have sh!t going on."

No Kyle, one of your best friends as you claim Lisa is to you lost her brother tragically, so what you do is be there for her and not think of you. I think the girls think that because Lisa is strong she is not a person. Even Rinna was like how she was not showing her feelings.. What you want her to do Rinna? come to the bbq bawling her eyes out.

The dog thing, on one hand I'm like. Dorit is an idiot. You know how serious Lisa takes that.. She didnt even read the contract. She should have called VPdogs and said what was going on and at least ask for advice. I think Lisa as she said her allegiance is more with PK than dorit so while it may seem she is pacifying Doritos its because of PK.

Kyle,...Kyle thinking she is on the same level as LVP is hilarious. Kyle is so bloody immature and likes to stir crap. Its always about her. Even last season when Lisa walked our on her and Dorit.

IMO, the ladies are just showing more and more their envy of Lisa VP and are just mean girling her. Thing is, the jokes on them cause LVP is not partaking in the foolishness. Shes doing her life..

I hope LVP doesnt leave cause I'll be outtie on this show ...


----------



## frick&frack

tweegy said:


> Im thinking Lisa was telling Kyle she wanted her at Tom Tom was her way of wishing Kyle would pop over after Lisa lost her brother. When Lisa broke down she was saying how she had just come back from the funeral or something to that effect. But Kyle, She said "you have sh!t going on, I have sh!t going on."
> 
> No Kyle, one of your best friends as you claim Lisa is to you lost her brother tragically, so what you do is be there for her and not think of you. I think the girls think that because Lisa is strong she is not a person. Even Rinna was like how she was not showing her feelings.. What you want her to do Rinna? come to the bbq bawling her eyes out.
> 
> The dog thing, on one hand I'm like. Dorit is an idiot. You know how serious Lisa takes that.. She didnt even read the contract. She should have called VPdogs and said what was going on and at least ask for advice. I think Lisa as she said her allegiance is more with PK than dorit so while it may seem she is pacifying Doritos its because of PK.
> 
> Kyle,...Kyle thinking she is on the same level as LVP is hilarious. Kyle is so bloody immature and likes to stir crap. Its always about her. Even last season when Lisa walked our on her and Dorit.
> 
> IMO, the ladies are just showing more and more their envy of Lisa VP and are just mean girling her. Thing is, the jokes on them cause LVP is not partaking in the foolishness. Shes doing her life..
> 
> I hope LVP doesnt leave cause I'll be outtie on this show ...



Agree [emoji122] with [emoji122] every [emoji122] word!

Just want to add: whether you read the contract or not, who wouldn’t bring the dog back to the shelter you adopted it from? Could it be that Dorrit was trying to hide that she was getting rid of the dog??? It would just be basic common sense to bring the dog back to Lisa’s organization. They have the ability to screen potential new owners. The whole thing is so ridiculous & not believable on Dorit’s part.


----------



## MamaSleepy

frick&frack said:


> Agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> word!
> 
> Just want to add: whether you read the contract or not, who wouldn’t bring the dog back to the shelter you adopted it from? Could it be that Dorrit was trying to hide that she was getting rid of the dog??? It would just be basic common sense to bring the dog back to Lisa’s organization. They have the ability to screen potential new owners. The whole thing is so ridiculous & not believable on Dorit’s part.





frick&frack said:


> Agree [emoji122] with [emoji122] every [emoji122] word!
> 
> Just want to add: whether you read the contract or not, who wouldn’t bring the dog back to the shelter you adopted it from? Could it be that Dorrit was trying to hide that she was getting rid of the dog??? It would just be basic common sense to bring the dog back to Lisa’s organization. They have the ability to screen potential new owners. The whole thing is so ridiculous & not believable on Dorit’s part.


F&F - I also think Dorito was trying to hide the fact she didn't want the dog. And, I'll take it a step further, I'm doubtful she wanted it in the first place. Bc D does things for show, for attention, to kiss behinds. And when she tires of them, or they require effort / sacrifice she's done w them. Hire nannies, cheat the bathing suit partner, toss the puppy to someone else instead of going to doggy school. Nope, give it to a "good home." So good the little fella ended up at the pound. On the show it sounded like Dorit didn't personally know who she gave the puppy to. My first thought was wondering if she advertised for a new owner.

Sorry but when it comes to innocent creatures, I'm easily rattled.


----------



## tweegy

frick&frack said:


> Agree [emoji122] with [emoji122] every [emoji122] word!
> 
> Just want to add: whether you read the contract or not, who wouldn’t bring the dog back to the shelter you adopted it from? Could it be that Dorrit was trying to hide that she was getting rid of the dog??? It would just be basic common sense to bring the dog back to Lisa’s organization. They have the ability to screen potential new owners. The whole thing is so ridiculous & not believable on Dorit’s part.


Correct 

She could have also been trying to not pay the 5k fine the VPD shelter has. Hence her dropping ‘oh I didn’t read the contract’ line. I’m sure Lisa would have waived the fee for them.


----------



## 336

tweegy said:


> WTF was that outfit at the bbq? where did she think she was going? Its a chill get together not a pool fashion show.. smh



I feel like she's trying to keep up with Erika but the clothes wear her and she just looks awkward.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

tweegy said:


> But Kyle, She said "you have sh!t going on, I have sh!t going on."


So classic Kyle!  (Roll eyes)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

336 said:


> I feel like she's trying to keep up with Erika but the clothes wear her and she just looks awkward.


They both look equally ridiculous.


----------



## ShoreGrl

MamaSleepy said:


> F&F - I also think Dorito was trying to hide the fact she didn't want the dog. And, I'll take it a step further, I'm doubtful she wanted it in the first place. Bc D does things for show, for attention, to kiss behinds. And when she tires of them, or they require effort / sacrifice she's done w them. Hire nannies, cheat the bathing suit partner, toss the puppy to someone else instead of going to doggy school. Nope, give it to a "good home." So good the little fella ended up at the pound. On the show it sounded like Dorit didn't personally know who she gave the puppy to. My first thought was wondering if she advertised for a new owner.
> 
> Sorry but when it comes to innocent creatures, I'm easily rattled.



I honestly don't think she put the effort into finding a "good home" for the dog. I think she handed it off to a nanny/housekeeper and let them deal with it. Which is why it ended up in the shelter. I can't see Dorit doing anything unless it's self-serving.


----------



## MamaSleepy

ShoreGrl said:


> I honestly don't think she put the effort into finding a "good home" for the dog. I think she handed it off to a nanny/housekeeper and let them deal with it. Which is why it ended up in the shelter. I can't see Dorit doing anything unless it's self-serving.


Exactly.


----------



## MamaSleepy

CanuckBagLover said:


> They both look equally ridiculous.


Erika wore stilettos to the backyard BBQ.
Stilettos!
But... let's be charitable, perhaps she had another event to attend after the BBQ. Or, it's plausible she was  just helping aerate the grass.


----------



## MamaSleepy

haute okole said:


> CeeJay, Thanks for the correction, it was the Brits who conducted the Open House for Dorit & PK.  Apparently, Dorit was able to recover some of her stuff.  When Ackerman was arrested, the police said that some of the items came from one of the Beverly Hills housewives. At first, I thought it was Kyle.  Later, the police confirmed that some of the stolen items belonged to Dorit.


IMO there was quite a contrast between the emotions of Dorit et Kyle speaking of their robberies. Kyle seemed more authentic to me. She genuinely was upset, felt invaded, and expressed loss. Whereas Dorit acted like someone just stole the lose change out of her sofa. Ho-hum.


----------



## LauraTracy

MamaSleepy said:


> Erika wore stilettos to the backyard BBQ.
> Stilettos!
> But... let's be charitable, perhaps she had another event to attend after the BBQ. Or, it's plausible she was  just helping aerate the grass.



I love Erika.  I have a sister that would do that.  Sometimes it's just all about rocking the look not the appropriateness of it.


----------



## bisousx

MamaSleepy said:


> IMO there was quite a contrast between the emotions of Dorit et Kyle speaking of their robberies. Kyle seemed more authentic to me. She genuinely was upset, felt invaded, and expressed loss. Whereas Dorit acted like someone just stole the lose change out of her sofa. Ho-hum.



Kyle is a huge drama queen though, and of course she would cry and emote months after the incident.  I am no fan of Dorit, however, some people just get over an incident after a few months.


----------



## CeeJay

MamaSleepy said:


> IMO there was quite a contrast between the emotions of Dorit et Kyle speaking of their robberies. Kyle seemed more authentic to me. She genuinely was upset, felt invaded, and expressed loss. Whereas Dorit acted like someone just stole the lose change out of her sofa. Ho-hum.


HA - probably was loose change!!!  

I think with Kyle, it was also their stupidity in posting tons of pictures while on holiday that contributed to their theft.  Also, as much as she wants to play the "I'm rich" scene, let's face it .. she was not for many years until the hubby's "The Agency" started doing well, so I get the sense that those items probably do mean more to her.  Dorit just spends $$$ like water; I mean .. really? .. Hermes Place settings for that schlop that she served Teddi and her husband????


----------



## RueMonge

tweegy said:


> Im thinking Lisa was telling Kyle she wanted her at Tom Tom was her way of wishing Kyle would pop over after Lisa lost her brother. When Lisa broke down she was saying how she had just come back from the funeral or something to that effect. But Kyle, She said "you have sh!t going on, I have sh!t going on."
> 
> No Kyle, one of your best friends as you claim Lisa is to you lost her brother tragically, so what you do is be there for her and not think of you. I think the girls think that because Lisa is strong she is not a person. Even Rinna was like how she was not showing her feelings.. What you want her to do Rinna? come to the bbq bawling her eyes out.
> 
> The dog thing, on one hand I'm like. Dorit is an idiot. You know how serious Lisa takes that.. She didnt even read the contract. She should have called VPdogs and said what was going on and at least ask for advice. I think Lisa as she said her allegiance is more with PK than dorit so while it may seem she is pacifying Doritos its because of PK.
> 
> Kyle,...Kyle thinking she is on the same level as LVP is hilarious. Kyle is so bloody immature and likes to stir crap. Its always about her. Even last season when Lisa walked our on her and Dorit.
> 
> IMO, the ladies are just showing more and more their envy of Lisa VP and are just mean girling her. Thing is, the jokes on them cause LVP is not partaking in the foolishness. Shes doing her life..
> 
> I hope LVP doesnt leave cause I'll be outtie on this show ...



I appreciate this insight, because reading other comments, I wasn't sure if I could even watch this season with no sane person on the show. And I counted on LVP to be that person. Gonna keep my finger close to fast forward for Dorit though.


----------



## CeeJay

Honestly, I've gotten to the point where I can barely watch it anymore.  Loathe Dorit, Erika can be a major PITA, Teddi is boring, Rinna is .. well, Rinna .. but Kyle acting like she's on par with LVP? .. HA, Delusional!!!  If LVP goes, I really can't see them continuing with the show ...


----------



## LauraTracy

Has anyone read the blogs?  Wow, I think it was said at the last reunion that Teddi was a calculating soul.  I wasn't quite sure how they got that but I got it now.  She may be awkward but there's a definite edge to that sweetness and light.  No wonder she and LVP bonded so quick.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Why does everyone put LVP on a pedestal? I’m sick of her haughty attitude.


----------



## tweegy

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Why does everyone put LVP on a pedestal? I’m sick of her haughty attitude.


Cause she's awesome dahling...


----------



## frick&frack

MamaSleepy said:


> F&F - I also think Dorito was trying to hide the fact she didn't want the dog. And, I'll take it a step further, I'm doubtful she wanted it in the first place. Bc D does things for show, for attention, to kiss behinds. And when she tires of them, or they require effort / sacrifice she's done w them. Hire nannies, cheat the bathing suit partner, toss the puppy to someone else instead of going to doggy school. Nope, give it to a "good home." So good the little fella ended up at the pound. On the show it sounded like Dorit didn't personally know who she gave the puppy to. My first thought was wondering if she advertised for a new owner.
> 
> Sorry but when it comes to innocent creatures, I'm easily rattled.



Exactly...EXACTLY! Yes Yes YES!!! [emoji122][emoji817]


----------



## tweegy

LauraTracy said:


> Has anyone read the blogs?  Wow, I think it was said at the last reunion that Teddi was a calculating soul.  I wasn't quite sure how they got that but I got it now.  She may be awkward but there's a definite edge to that sweetness and light.  No wonder she and LVP bonded so quick.


I just read Teddi's and it seems she is not as enamored with LVP as she was last season. I noticed she sort of started distanced herself right quick lol. She put it on Lisa that the dog was filmed and Lisa could have chosen another dog knowing that filming was happening. Maybe so, but no one really knows what lead up to the events before filming now do we?

I read somewhere that it may have been Teddi who allegedly leaked the dog story to the press. She has been messy last season in the guise of being "fair and direct" so I can see that being so.

She made sure to point out her kid peed on the lawn tho LOL

Also read the other ladies blogs... seems they all...got their stories... aligned, so to speak lol


----------



## simone72

Denise Richards is being soo nice in her first blog loves everyone and so positive let’s see how long that lasts


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

tweegy said:


> Cause she's awesome dahling...



I miss Yolanda


----------



## Goodfrtune

I keep saying it but season after season I feel like I am validated...I can’t stand Kyle! She seems so fake and the flashing of the handbags-ugh! Such an opportunist just like her mother. I feel like she needs to be taken down a notch or two. She simply seems to be performing for the cameras. The fake laugh, the holier than tho attitude. Would love to see her put in her place once and for all and then be booted off the show. She acts as if she was this uber successful actress but really, who heard of her before “The Real Housewives?” Ugh! Can’t stand her!


----------



## baghagg

Goodfrtune said:


> I keep saying it but season after season I feel like I am validated...I can’t stand Kyle! She seems so fake and the flashing of the handbags-ugh! Such an opportunist just like her mother. I feel like she needs to be taken down a notch or two. She simply seems to be performing for the cameras. The fake laugh, the holier than tho attitude. Would love to see her put in her place once and for all and then be booted off the show. She acts as if she was this uber successful actress but really, who heard of her before “The Real Housewives?” Ugh! Can’t stand her!


Kyle Richards has a lengthy acting resume.. starting when she was a child on Little House On The Prairie.  I also remember her in a television series ER.  Movies too.  Kim Richards was not the only actress in that family.


----------



## MamaSleepy

LauraTracy said:


> Has anyone read the blogs?  Wow, I think it was said at the last reunion that Teddi was a calculating soul.  I wasn't quite sure how they got that but I got it now.  She may be awkward but there's a definite edge to that sweetness and light.  No wonder she and LVP bonded so quick.


I'd forgotten about the blogs but might have to ck them out. You've got me curious!


----------



## kemilia

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I miss Yolanda


I miss Yolanda's house, lemon grove and FRIDGE!


----------



## CeeJay

Goodfrtune said:


> I keep saying it but season after season I feel like I am validated...I can’t stand Kyle! She seems so fake and the flashing of the handbags-ugh! Such an opportunist just like her mother. I feel like she needs to be taken down a notch or two. She simply seems to be performing for the cameras. The fake laugh, the holier than tho attitude. Would love to see her put in her place once and for all and then be booted off the show. She acts as if she was this uber successful actress but really, who heard of her before “The Real Housewives?” Ugh! Can’t stand her!


Well, I may have done your bidding here .. 

Kyle lives in the same town as I do; mind you .. yes, she is on the "good" side of the 101 freeway.  Anyhow, I was at the fancy-schmancy Gelson's Grocery store and 'lo and behold, I see this woman and sure enough, it's Kyle and her youngest daughter.  The Deli department at this store is ALWAYS busy, so we all know that you MUST take a ticket in order to get served.  So, the staff are calling out the numbers (and mine was next) .. and here comes Kyle with her cart and she just starts shouting out her order!  *Uh - what?!? .. NFW,* I don't deal well with people who don't "mind the queue" (as the Brits would say).  So, I said "_excuse me, but that is MY number they called .. where is your ticket_?"  You should have seen the look I got; like a stink-eye is going to kill me? - HA!!!  She says "_I have an Event that in 15 minutes, so I need to order_" .. to which my retort was "_really? .. well that's too bad, but since I wasn't invited, you can kiss my a@@ and get a number and wait like the rest of us!_"  She said "_well, that was RUDE_" to which I said "_you know 'lady' _(even though I knew who it was)_ .. you get treated the way you treat others_".  She huffed off, left her cart there, took her daughter's hand and stormed out of the store.  One of the other ladies said to me "_do you know WHO that was_?" .. I said "_yup, and don't care .._".  End-of-story!!!  I have met plenty of celebrities out here; some are very nice and others? .. well, alas - they are like Kyle and *I don't take any crap from anyone .. PERIOD!*


----------



## baghagg

CeeJay said:


> Well, I may have done your bidding here ..
> 
> Kyle lives in the same town as I do; mind you .. yes, she is on the "good" side of the 101 freeway.  Anyhow, I was at the fancy-schmancy Gelson's Grocery store and 'lo and behold, I see this woman and sure enough, it's Kyle and her youngest daughter.  The Deli department at this store is ALWAYS busy, so we all know that you MUST take a ticket in order to get served.  So, the staff are calling out the numbers (and mine was next) .. and here comes Kyle with her cart and she just starts shouting out her order!  *Uh - what?!? .. NFW,* I don't deal well with people who don't "mind the queue" (as the Brits would say).  So, I said "_excuse me, but that is MY number they called .. where is your ticket_?"  You should have seen the look I got; like a stink-eye is going to kill me? - HA!!!  She says "_I have an Event that in 15 minutes, so I need to order_" .. to which my retort was "_really? .. well that's too bad, but since I wasn't invited, you can kiss my a@@ and get a number and wait like the rest of us!_"  She said "_well, that was RUDE_" to which I said "_you know 'lady' _(even though I knew who it was)_ .. you get treated the way you treat others_".  She huffed off, left her cart there, took her daughter's hand and stormed out of the store.  One of the other ladies said to me "_do you know WHO that was_?" .. I said "_yup, and don't care .._".  End-of-story!!!  I have met plenty of celebrities out here; some are very nice and others? .. well, alas - they are like Kyle and *I don't take any crap from anyone .. PERIOD!*


Wow!  Good for you!  Was this recent?


----------



## Goodfrtune

CeeJay said:


> Well, I may have done your bidding here ..
> 
> Kyle lives in the same town as I do; mind you .. yes, she is on the "good" side of the 101 freeway.  Anyhow, I was at the fancy-schmancy Gelson's Grocery store and 'lo and behold, I see this woman and sure enough, it's Kyle and her youngest daughter.  The Deli department at this store is ALWAYS busy, so we all know that you MUST take a ticket in order to get served.  So, the staff are calling out the numbers (and mine was next) .. and here comes Kyle with her cart and she just starts shouting out her order!  *Uh - what?!? .. NFW,* I don't deal well with people who don't "mind the queue" (as the Brits would say).  So, I said "_excuse me, but that is MY number they called .. where is your ticket_?"  You should have seen the look I got; like a stink-eye is going to kill me? - HA!!!  She says "_I have an Event that in 15 minutes, so I need to order_" .. to which my retort was "_really? .. well that's too bad, but since I wasn't invited, you can kiss my a@@ and get a number and wait like the rest of us!_"  She said "_well, that was RUDE_" to which I said "_you know 'lady' _(even though I knew who it was)_ .. you get treated the way you treat others_".  She huffed off, left her cart there, took her daughter's hand and stormed out of the store.  One of the other ladies said to me "_do you know WHO that was_?" .. I said "_yup, and don't care .._".  End-of-story!!!  I have met plenty of celebrities out here; some are very nice and others? .. well, alas - they are like Kyle and *I don't take any crap from anyone .. PERIOD!*



Well done! Would have loved to see her face when you told her to kiss your a@@!


----------



## CeeJay

baghagg said:


> Wow!  Good for you!  Was this recent?


Yes, just this past week.  I see quite a few celebs in that market; have seen Tori Spelling there multiple times ..


----------



## hedgwin99

CeeJay said:


> Well, I may have done your bidding here ..
> 
> Kyle lives in the same town as I do; mind you .. yes, she is on the "good" side of the 101 freeway.  Anyhow, I was at the fancy-schmancy Gelson's Grocery store and 'lo and behold, I see this woman and sure enough, it's Kyle and her youngest daughter.  The Deli department at this store is ALWAYS busy, so we all know that you MUST take a ticket in order to get served.  So, the staff are calling out the numbers (and mine was next) .. and here comes Kyle with her cart and she just starts shouting out her order!  *Uh - what?!? .. NFW,* I don't deal well with people who don't "mind the queue" (as the Brits would say).  So, I said "_excuse me, but that is MY number they called .. where is your ticket_?"  You should have seen the look I got; like a stink-eye is going to kill me? - HA!!!  She says "_I have an Event that in 15 minutes, so I need to order_" .. to which my retort was "_really? .. well that's too bad, but since I wasn't invited, you can kiss my a@@ and get a number and wait like the rest of us!_"  She said "_well, that was RUDE_" to which I said "_you know 'lady' _(even though I knew who it was)_ .. you get treated the way you treat others_".  She huffed off, left her cart there, took her daughter's hand and stormed out of the store.  One of the other ladies said to me "_do you know WHO that was_?" .. I said "_yup, and don't care .._".  End-of-story!!!  I have met plenty of celebrities out here; some are very nice and others? .. well, alas - they are like Kyle and *I don't take any crap from anyone .. PERIOD!*



Wowwwww! I wished Bravo was filming at that time n post the clip to the show! You go CeeJay![emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


----------



## TNgypsy

Dear Dorit,
Please, please back away from the Gucci.

Thank you,
RHOBH watchers


----------



## bisousx

CeeJay said:


> Well, I may have done your bidding here ..
> 
> Kyle lives in the same town as I do; mind you .. yes, she is on the "good" side of the 101 freeway.  Anyhow, I was at the fancy-schmancy Gelson's Grocery store and 'lo and behold, I see this woman and sure enough, it's Kyle and her youngest daughter.  The Deli department at this store is ALWAYS busy, so we all know that you MUST take a ticket in order to get served.  So, the staff are calling out the numbers (and mine was next) .. and here comes Kyle with her cart and she just starts shouting out her order!  *Uh - what?!? .. NFW,* I don't deal well with people who don't "mind the queue" (as the Brits would say).  So, I said "_excuse me, but that is MY number they called .. where is your ticket_?"  You should have seen the look I got; like a stink-eye is going to kill me? - HA!!!  She says "_I have an Event that in 15 minutes, so I need to order_" .. to which my retort was "_really? .. well that's too bad, but since I wasn't invited, you can kiss my a@@ and get a number and wait like the rest of us!_"  She said "_well, that was RUDE_" to which I said "_you know 'lady' _(even though I knew who it was)_ .. you get treated the way you treat others_".  She huffed off, left her cart there, took her daughter's hand and stormed out of the store.  One of the other ladies said to me "_do you know WHO that was_?" .. I said "_yup, and don't care .._".  End-of-story!!!  I have met plenty of celebrities out here; some are very nice and others? .. well, alas - they are like Kyle and *I don't take any crap from anyone .. PERIOD!*



 Good for you !!  I wish I had half of your cojones to confront someone like that hahaha


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Well, I may have done your bidding here ..
> 
> Kyle lives in the same town as I do; mind you .. yes, she is on the "good" side of the 101 freeway.  Anyhow, I was at the fancy-schmancy Gelson's Grocery store and 'lo and behold, I see this woman and sure enough, it's Kyle and her youngest daughter.  The Deli department at this store is ALWAYS busy, so we all know that you MUST take a ticket in order to get served.  So, the staff are calling out the numbers (and mine was next) .. and here comes Kyle with her cart and she just starts shouting out her order!  *Uh - what?!? .. NFW,* I don't deal well with people who don't "mind the queue" (as the Brits would say).  So, I said "_excuse me, but that is MY number they called .. where is your ticket_?"  You should have seen the look I got; like a stink-eye is going to kill me? - HA!!!  She says "_I have an Event that in 15 minutes, so I need to order_" .. to which my retort was "_really? .. well that's too bad, but since I wasn't invited, you can kiss my a@@ and get a number and wait like the rest of us!_"  She said "_well, that was RUDE_" to which I said "_you know 'lady' _(even though I knew who it was)_ .. you get treated the way you treat others_".  She huffed off, left her cart there, took her daughter's hand and stormed out of the store.  One of the other ladies said to me "_do you know WHO that was_?" .. I said "_yup, and don't care .._".  End-of-story!!!  I have met plenty of celebrities out here; some are very nice and others? .. well, alas - they are like Kyle and *I don't take any crap from anyone .. PERIOD!*


Well done! What nerve she has.. No wonder Lisa is sick of her!


----------



## CeeJay

bisousx said:


> Good for you !!  I wish I had half of your cojones to confront someone like that hahaha


You know what, I originally started in Medicine .. and having to deal with super-huge Harvard ego's was the beginning of my developing a major spine!  Alas, my parents were not thrilled when I left Medicine and went into Financial Services (Alternative Investments), but let me tell you .. so many of those men and their fragile ego's .. that was enough training for me to deal with ANYTHING!!!  As I've said before, I've met some super nice Celebrities and then some who are just plain nasty.  The worst; however, are the C-class (or lower) wanna-be-celebs who just think their poop doesn't stink.  Sorry, but you zip your pants and tie your shoes the same as me, so DO NOT for one second think that I'm going to take your crap.  The interesting thing is when you slap-back at them and how they react.  As in the case of Kyle, it showed me that she is a WIMP . definitely NOT on par with LVP!  I would LOVE to meet LVP because I know how difficult it is for a women to head up/run a business!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> Well, I may have done your bidding here ..
> 
> Kyle lives in the same town as I do; mind you .. yes, she is on the "good" side of the 101 freeway.  Anyhow, I was at the fancy-schmancy Gelson's Grocery store and 'lo and behold, I see this woman and sure enough, it's Kyle and her youngest daughter.  The Deli department at this store is ALWAYS busy, so we all know that you MUST take a ticket in order to get served.  So, the staff are calling out the numbers (and mine was next) .. and here comes Kyle with her cart and she just starts shouting out her order!  *Uh - what?!? .. NFW,* I don't deal well with people who don't "mind the queue" (as the Brits would say).  So, I said "_excuse me, but that is MY number they called .. where is your ticket_?"  You should have seen the look I got; like a stink-eye is going to kill me? - HA!!!  She says "_I have an Event that in 15 minutes, so I need to order_" .. to which my retort was "_really? .. well that's too bad, but since I wasn't invited, you can kiss my a@@ and get a number and wait like the rest of us!_"  She said "_well, that was RUDE_" to which I said "_you know 'lady' _(even though I knew who it was)_ .. you get treated the way you treat others_".  She huffed off, left her cart there, took her daughter's hand and stormed out of the store.  One of the other ladies said to me "_do you know WHO that was_?" .. I said "_yup, and don't care .._".  End-of-story!!!  I have met plenty of celebrities out here; some are very nice and others? .. well, alas - they are like Kyle and *I don't take any crap from anyone .. PERIOD!*



Ok now I see why you hate Kyle.  She Reese Witherspoons people with the whole do you know who I am crap. Eye rolling out of my eyes when you pull the Hollywood crap.


----------



## brooke lynn

CeeJay said:


> Well, I may have done your bidding here ..
> 
> Kyle lives in the same town as I do; mind you .. yes, she is on the "good" side of the 101 freeway.  Anyhow, I was at the fancy-schmancy Gelson's Grocery store and 'lo and behold, I see this woman and sure enough, it's Kyle and her youngest daughter.  The Deli department at this store is ALWAYS busy, so we all know that you MUST take a ticket in order to get served.  So, the staff are calling out the numbers (and mine was next) .. and here comes Kyle with her cart and she just starts shouting out her order!  *Uh - what?!? .. NFW,* I don't deal well with people who don't "mind the queue" (as the Brits would say).  So, I said "_excuse me, but that is MY number they called .. where is your ticket_?"  You should have seen the look I got; like a stink-eye is going to kill me? - HA!!!  She says "_I have an Event that in 15 minutes, so I need to order_" .. to which my retort was "_really? .. well that's too bad, but since I wasn't invited, you can kiss my a@@ and get a number and wait like the rest of us!_"  She said "_well, that was RUDE_" to which I said "_you know 'lady' _(even though I knew who it was)_ .. you get treated the way you treat others_".  She huffed off, left her cart there, took her daughter's hand and stormed out of the store.  One of the other ladies said to me "_do you know WHO that was_?" .. I said "_yup, and don't care .._".  End-of-story!!!  I have met plenty of celebrities out here; some are very nice and others? .. well, alas - they are like Kyle and *I don't take any crap from anyone .. PERIOD!*



That is terrible! The fact that she thinks she can just do what she wants because of the ‘you know who I am’ attitude. Makes me dislike her even more. But your entire encounter definitely sounds like Kyle.


----------



## kemilia

CeeJay said:


> Well, I may have done your bidding here ..
> 
> Kyle lives in the same town as I do; mind you .. yes, she is on the "good" side of the 101 freeway.  Anyhow, I was at the fancy-schmancy Gelson's Grocery store and 'lo and behold, I see this woman and sure enough, it's Kyle and her youngest daughter.  The Deli department at this store is ALWAYS busy, so we all know that you MUST take a ticket in order to get served.  So, the staff are calling out the numbers (and mine was next) .. and here comes Kyle with her cart and she just starts shouting out her order!  *Uh - what?!? .. NFW,* I don't deal well with people who don't "mind the queue" (as the Brits would say).  So, I said "_excuse me, but that is MY number they called .. where is your ticket_?"  You should have seen the look I got; like a stink-eye is going to kill me? - HA!!!  She says "_I have an Event that in 15 minutes, so I need to order_" .. to which my retort was "_really? .. well that's too bad, but since I wasn't invited, you can kiss my a@@ and get a number and wait like the rest of us!_"  She said "_well, that was RUDE_" to which I said "_you know 'lady' _(even though I knew who it was)_ .. you get treated the way you treat others_".  She huffed off, left her cart there, took her daughter's hand and stormed out of the store.  One of the other ladies said to me "_do you know WHO that was_?" .. I said "_yup, and don't care .._".  End-of-story!!!  I have met plenty of celebrities out here; some are very nice and others? .. well, alas - they are like Kyle and *I don't take any crap from anyone .. PERIOD!*


Yay CeeJay!!! She probably fumed all the way home, and she obviously doesn't care what kind of example she is setting for her little girl. Though to be honest (and I am not kid-shaming here), I think Porsha is already pretty spoiled and will be just like her Momma.

On a side note--I was once at a great little grocery store with the most fabulous deli counter, waiting my turn and when the number before mine was called, 2 people claimed to have THAT number, each yelling that the other one was using a counterfeit ticket (!). The deli guy then examined both tickets, couldn't make a decision and served both. Good delis can be very cutthroat (and this was in a very non-fancy, no celebs here, Chicago suburb).


----------



## Luv n bags

CeeJay said:


> Well, I may have done your bidding here ..
> 
> Kyle lives in the same town as I do; mind you .. yes, she is on the "good" side of the 101 freeway.  Anyhow, I was at the fancy-schmancy Gelson's Grocery store and 'lo and behold, I see this woman and sure enough, it's Kyle and her youngest daughter.  The Deli department at this store is ALWAYS busy, so we all know that you MUST take a ticket in order to get served.  So, the staff are calling out the numbers (and mine was next) .. and here comes Kyle with her cart and she just starts shouting out her order!  *Uh - what?!? .. NFW,* I don't deal well with people who don't "mind the queue" (as the Brits would say).  So, I said "_excuse me, but that is MY number they called .. where is your ticket_?"  You should have seen the look I got; like a stink-eye is going to kill me? - HA!!!  She says "_I have an Event that in 15 minutes, so I need to order_" .. to which my retort was "_really? .. well that's too bad, but since I wasn't invited, you can kiss my a@@ and get a number and wait like the rest of us!_"  She said "_well, that was RUDE_" to which I said "_you know 'lady' _(even though I knew who it was)_ .. you get treated the way you treat others_".  She huffed off, left her cart there, took her daughter's hand and stormed out of the store.  One of the other ladies said to me "_do you know WHO that was_?" .. I said "_yup, and don't care .._".  End-of-story!!!  I have met plenty of celebrities out here; some are very nice and others? .. well, alas - they are like Kyle and *I don't take any crap from anyone .. PERIOD!*



You go girl!


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Ok now I see why you hate Kyle.  She Reese Witherspoons people with the whole do you know who I am crap. Eye rolling out of my eyes when you pull the Hollywood crap.


EXACTLY!!! .. that 100% annoys me to HE-(double hockey sticks) and back!!!


----------



## CeeJay

kemilia said:


> Yay CeeJay!!! She probably fumed all the way home, and she obviously doesn't care what kind of example she is setting for her little girl. Though to be honest (and I am not kid-shaming here), I think Porsha is already pretty spoiled and will be just like her Momma.
> 
> On a side note--I was once at a great little grocery store with the most fabulous deli counter, waiting my turn and when the number before mine was called, 2 people claimed to have THAT number, each yelling that the other one was using a counterfeit ticket (!). The deli guy then examined both tickets, couldn't make a decision and served both. Good delis can be very cutthroat (and this was in a very non-fancy, no celebs here, Chicago suburb).


When in High School, I worked in a Deli and came across those types of situations (not that it was fancy, but some people just think that they are more "important").  Well, when they pulled that stuff, not only did they get served what they asked for, but I would also give them a big-ole' slice of humble pie.  Treat others as you wish to be treated; not rocket science stuff!


----------



## CeeJay

kemilia said:


> Yay CeeJay!!! She probably fumed all the way home, and she obviously doesn't care what kind of example she is setting for her little girl. Though to be honest (and I am not kid-shaming here), I think Porsha is already pretty spoiled and will be just like her Momma.


THIS .. 100%%%!!!  I also see this crap in the stores in Beverly Hills and it makes me think "oh man, that kid is going to be a monster .. and what man in his right mind would want to deal with that?"


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> EXACTLY!!! .. that 100% annoys me to HE-(double hockey sticks) and back!!!



Your experience is why I can’t stand LA although it is like this in most major cities.  People pulled this crap like do you know who I am in many other industries, however, it is just a bit less ostentatious and in your face than Hollywood.  Every time I’m on Rodeo, there  is always a group of ladies not that far off from rhobh...very over the top in their attire, behavior, and attitude.  Wealth does not buy class. People doing well should be picking others up rather than putting them down.  Stay humble. 

Unrelated, does Lisa Rinna remind others of Kris Jenner? Does it look a bit fake or is it genuine?


----------



## bisousx

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Your experience is why I can’t stand LA although it is like this in most major cities.  People pulled this crap like do you know who I am in many other industries, however, it is just a bit less ostentatious and in your face than Hollywood.  Every time I’m on Rodeo, there  is always a group of ladies not that far off from rhobh...very over the top in their attire, behavior, and attitude.  Wealth does not buy class. People doing well should be picking others up rather than putting them down.  Stay humble.
> 
> Unrelated, does Lisa Rinna remind others of Kris Jenner? Does it look a bit fake or is it genuine?



Kris Jenner is probably the devil herself but she comes across as VERY likeable & entertaining - I would def want to be her friend. Rinna seems the same way, just easy going, funny and always cracking jokes. I can see the similarities, whether genuine or fake.


----------



## Coco.lover

The Devil works hard but Kris Jenner works harder! I actually really like Kris. 


bisousx said:


> Kris Jenner is probably the devil herself but she comes across as VERY likeable & entertaining - I would def want to be her friend. Rinna seems the same way, just easy going, funny and always cracking jokes. I can see the similarities, whether genuine or fake.


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Your experience is why I can’t stand LA although it is like this in most major cities.  People pulled this crap like do you know who I am in many other industries, however, it is just a bit less ostentatious and in your face than Hollywood.  Every time I’m on Rodeo, there  is always a group of ladies not that far off from rhobh...very over the top in their attire, behavior, and attitude.  Wealth does not buy class. People doing well should be picking others up rather than putting them down.  Stay humble.
> 
> Unrelated, does Lisa Rinna remind others of Kris Jenner? Does it look a bit fake or is it genuine?


I SO agree with you, but alas .. what I have seen is that those that make TONS of $$$ .. well, they expect to get things for cheaper than what we 'normal' folks would pay.  I can't even tell you how many of my Jewelry friends (some work retail, some are actual Jewelers - including myself) are asked to sell very expensive items to these celebs for wholesale or EVEN less!  Seriously?!?! .. these folks can AFFORD the retail!  The worst is when they expect the artisan to DONATE the piece to them, thinking "_well *YOU* (the artist) can just write that off, right?_"  It's disgusting!  So, my response now is "_Just think of me as the Hermes of Jewelry .. NO DISCOUNTS FOR ANYONE!_"  x


----------



## CeeJay

Kris Jenner .. seriously?!?! .. she has whored out her children for $$$???  What kind of mother does that? .. oh yes, Satan-incarnate!


----------



## lulilu

bisousx said:


> Kris Jenner is probably the devil herself but she comes across as VERY likeable & entertaining - I would def want to be her friend. Rinna seems the same way, just easy going, funny and always cracking jokes. I can see the similarities, whether genuine or fake.



I find Rinna to be extraordinarily crude.  And actually dirty, with her grubby carpets, rats in the kitchen, and flies on food she sets out for guests.


----------



## bisousx

lulilu said:


> I find Rinna to be extraordinarily crude.  And actually dirty, with her grubby carpets, rats in the kitchen, and flies on food she sets out for guests.



Yeah, but personally idc about crudeness or not when it comes to my gfs. Sometimes ya just wanna have a good time and be in the presence of girlfriends who aren’t stuffy, pretentious or overly well mannered to the point you feel judged from breathing their air.


----------



## imgg

bisousx said:


> Yeah, but personally idc about crudeness or not when it comes to my gfs. Sometimes ya just wanna have a good time and be in the presence of girlfriends who aren’t stuffy, pretentious or overly well mannered to the point you feel judged from breathing their air.


I don't know, Rinna seems pretty judgmental like the rest of them imo.  Agree, she seems like a fun girl, but another fair-weathered friend.


----------



## Prufrock613

lulilu said:


> I find Rinna to be extraordinarily crude.  And actually dirty, with her grubby carpets, rats in the kitchen, and flies on food she sets out for guests.


...having her nether regions waxed (on TV) on that same dirty carpet


----------



## Allisonfaye

CeeJay said:


> Well, I may have done your bidding here ..
> 
> Kyle lives in the same town as I do; mind you .. yes, she is on the "good" side of the 101 freeway.  Anyhow, I was at the fancy-schmancy Gelson's Grocery store and 'lo and behold, I see this woman and sure enough, it's Kyle and her youngest daughter.  The Deli department at this store is ALWAYS busy, so we all know that you MUST take a ticket in order to get served.  So, the staff are calling out the numbers (and mine was next) .. and here comes Kyle with her cart and she just starts shouting out her order!  *Uh - what?!? .. NFW,* I don't deal well with people who don't "mind the queue" (as the Brits would say).  So, I said "_excuse me, but that is MY number they called .. where is your ticket_?"  You should have seen the look I got; like a stink-eye is going to kill me? - HA!!!  She says "_I have an Event that in 15 minutes, so I need to order_" .. to which my retort was "_really? .. well that's too bad, but since I wasn't invited, you can kiss my a@@ and get a number and wait like the rest of us!_"  She said "_well, that was RUDE_" to which I said "_you know 'lady' _(even though I knew who it was)_ .. you get treated the way you treat others_".  She huffed off, left her cart there, took her daughter's hand and stormed out of the store.  One of the other ladies said to me "_do you know WHO that was_?" .. I said "_yup, and don't care .._".  End-of-story!!!  I have met plenty of celebrities out here; some are very nice and others? .. well, alas - they are like Kyle and *I don't take any crap from anyone .. PERIOD!*





kemilia said:


> Yay CeeJay!!! She probably fumed all the way home, and she obviously doesn't care what kind of example she is setting for her little girl. Though to be honest (and I am not kid-shaming here), I think Porsha is already pretty spoiled and will be just like her Momma.
> 
> On a side note--I was once at a great little grocery store with the most fabulous deli counter, waiting my turn and when the number before mine was called, 2 people claimed to have THAT number, each yelling that the other one was using a counterfeit ticket (!). The deli guy then examined both tickets, couldn't make a decision and served both. Good delis can be very cutthroat (and this was in a very non-fancy, no celebs here, Chicago suburb).





That's what they said about her in the hair salon in PD I go to. They said she acts like 'Do you know who I am?" I was giving her the benefit of the doubt but not anymore. As you may or may not recall, I went to her open house in May and the realtor was all "Do you know whose house this is?" I did but acted like I had never heard of her. And her house STILL haven't sold.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Nice message to teach your kid as well, KYLE.


----------



## CeeJay

Allisonfaye said:


> That's what they said about her in the hair salon in PD I go to. They said she acts like 'Do you know who I am?" I was giving her the benefit of the doubt but not anymore. As you may or may not recall, I went to her open house in May and the realtor was all "Do you know whose house this is?" I did but acted like I had never heard of her. And her house STILL haven't sold.


HA!! .. too funny, and honestly .. if/when a realtor says something like that to me, it kind of speaks to desperation!  All I know, is that while her house here in Encino is nice (Smokey Robinson's former house), it's a major step downwards to move to the Valley (from most Beverly Hills, Bel Air, etc. perspectives)!!


----------



## tweegy

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I miss Yolanda


LOL actually me too I could do with a dose of Ms Munchousen's about now LOL. I think she would square up with Erica and Rinna.


----------



## MamaSleepy

CeeJay said:


> I SO agree with you, but alas .. what I have seen is that those that make TONS of $$$ .. well, they expect to get things for cheaper than what we 'normal' folks would pay.  I can't even tell you how many of my Jewelry friends (some work retail, some are actual Jewelers - including myself) are asked to sell very expensive items to these celebs for wholesale or EVEN less!  Seriously?!?! .. these folks can AFFORD the retail!  The worst is when they expect the artisan to DONATE the piece to them, thinking "_well *YOU* (the artist) can just write that off, right?_"  It's disgusting!  So, my response now is "_Just think of me as the Hermes of Jewelry .. NO DISCOUNTS FOR ANYONE!_"  Sorry, but I am a HUGE advocate that these folks SHOULD PAY a much higher tax to help out those that truly need the help .. and alas, there is a huge disproportionate number of those out here in California (not all of them are drug addicts, etc. - some have lost their jobs and then lose their housing .. it's really sad).


Yep, Jane Fonda couldn't seem to understand that just bc she was Jane Fonda she didn’t deserve major discounts on furniture. This was back when she was married to Ted so perhaps she's gotten over herself by now.


----------



## tweegy

simone72 said:


> Denise Richards is being soo nice in her first blog loves everyone and so positive let’s see how long that lasts


Right! Rinna too


CeeJay said:


> Well, I may have done your bidding here ..
> 
> Kyle lives in the same town as I do; mind you .. yes, she is on the "good" side of the 101 freeway.  Anyhow, I was at the fancy-schmancy Gelson's Grocery store and 'lo and behold, I see this woman and sure enough, it's Kyle and her youngest daughter.  The Deli department at this store is ALWAYS busy, so we all know that you MUST take a ticket in order to get served.  So, the staff are calling out the numbers (and mine was next) .. and here comes Kyle with her cart and she just starts shouting out her order!  *Uh - what?!? .. NFW,* I don't deal well with people who don't "mind the queue" (as the Brits would say).  So, I said "_excuse me, but that is MY number they called .. where is your ticket_?"  You should have seen the look I got; like a stink-eye is going to kill me? - HA!!!  She says "_I have an Event that in 15 minutes, so I need to order_" .. to which my retort was "_really? .. well that's too bad, but since I wasn't invited, you can kiss my a@@ and get a number and wait like the rest of us!_"  She said "_well, that was RUDE_" to which I said "_you know 'lady' _(even though I knew who it was)_ .. you get treated the way you treat others_".  She huffed off, left her cart there, took her daughter's hand and stormed out of the store.  One of the other ladies said to me "_do you know WHO that was_?" .. I said "_yup, and don't care .._".  End-of-story!!!  I have met plenty of celebrities out here; some are very nice and others? .. well, alas - they are like Kyle and *I don't take any crap from anyone .. PERIOD!*


Yeh- I would have told her to join the queue as well. (but knowing me I wouldn't have realized who it was til after LOL) Unless she came up and asked politely to skip ahead. You don't fling your stink around just cause of who you are.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CeeJay said:


> HA!! .. too funny, and honestly .. if/when a realtor says something like that to me, it kind of speaks to desperation!  *All I know, is that while her house here in Encino is nice (Smokey Robinson's former house), it's a major step downwards to move to the Valley (from most Beverly Hills, Bel Air, etc. perspectives)!!*



True enough but she was definitely NOT in the good part of Bel Air. Have you seen her house or been to that neighborhood?


----------



## Jayne1

Allisonfaye said:


> I went to her open house in May and the realtor was all "Do you know whose house this is?" I did but acted like I had never heard of her. And her house STILL haven't sold.


Which house?  The older one she dreamed of owning since she was young and then finally was able to purchase?

I liked that house and she did renovate it beautifully. Has it not sold and why?


----------



## Allisonfaye

Jayne1 said:


> Which house?  The older one she dreamed of owning since she was young and then finally was able to purchase?
> 
> I liked that house and she did renovate it beautifully. Has it not sold and why?



The Bel Air House. It was on and off the market for a while and listed as a rental for a while. I am not sure if they rented it or not but I think it was overpriced, personally. I had a realtor friend take me along on his caravan day and we saw houses ranging from $3.5-$15m, I think. It was not a $6m house, which I believe was the final price before they took it off the market.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Zillow values it around $4m and I think that's probably much closer to reality based on the comps I am seeing.


----------



## Prufrock613

I hope Lucy Lucy found/finds a great home.

I also hope that Jagger & Phoenix can find their forever home, too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Does anyone know where Teddy’s dress is from when she’s at Vanderpump dogs. The blue flowy one?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

bisousx said:


> Yeah, but personally idc about crudeness or not when it comes to my gfs. Sometimes ya just wanna have a good time and be in the presence of girlfriends who aren’t stuffy, pretentious or overly well mannered to the point you feel judged from breathing their air.



Agreed. With your opinion on crudeness haha.  I’d take crude over Doritos any day


----------



## DC-Cutie

Denise’s face looks painful.  It’s sad because she was very attractive.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Did anyone recognize LVPump's black bag on last night's RHOBH show? (Feb 19th) She wore it walking out of her home along with Kyle, who was afraid of Lisa’s swans. It could also be seen beside Lisa in her car as she drove herself and Kyle to have fillers injected into Lisa’s neck.


----------



## LauraTracy

Speaking of Denise, no boys until 16?  What did this poor girl do for her eighth grade cotillion?  Way to ostracize your kid, mom.  I know she has some genes to fight on the paternal side but really?


----------



## simone72

So much phony ness at that table between Dorit and Erika and Rinna please give Aladdin his pants back!


----------



## sgj99

Jagger, Phoenix, Slade, Cruz ... ?
the desire to give ones child a unique name has become crazy stupid!!!


----------



## simone72

MamaSleepy said:


> Did anyone recognize LVPump's black bag on last night's RHOBH show? (Feb 19th) She wore it walking out of her home along with Kyle, who was afraid of Lisa’s swans. It could also be seen beside Lisa in her car as she drove herself and Kyle to have fillers injected into Lisa’s neck.


My first thought was Chrome hearts because of intricate detailing on leather but I could not find it online I may be wrong


----------



## pursegrl12

LauraTracy said:


> Speaking of Denise, no boys until 16?  What did this poor girl do for her eighth grade cotillion?  Way to ostracize your kid, mom.  I know she has some genes to fight on the paternal side but really?



I actually respect that....she has alot of time to grow up and have boyfriends!


----------



## LauraTracy

pursegrl12 said:


> I actually respect that....she has alot of time to grow up and have boyfriends!



Totally respect but I think 16 is way old.  Deduct 2 years and I think she'd have it about right.  Let the kid go enjoy herself with a classmate at the school dance which I am sure is chaperoned.  We're not talking about a teen rave.  I am Team Dad on this one.


----------



## LauraTracy

sgj99 said:


> Jagger, Phoenix, Slade, Cruz ... ?
> the desire to give ones child a unique name has become crazy stupid!!!



The only good reason I ever heard a parent give for this is if their last name was Smith or Jones and they wanted to keep the credit report as clean as they could for the future.  Of course, they couldn't predict all the hacking and security breaches that would make that concern obsolete anyway.  May be the same team breaking in and stealing all the housewives' handbags.


----------



## Allisonfaye

LauraTracy said:


> Totally respect but I think 16 is way old.  Deduct 2 years and I think she'd have it about right.  Let the kid go enjoy herself with a classmate at the school dance which I am sure is chaperoned.  We're not talking about a teen rave.  I am Team Dad on this one.



I have not seen the latest episode but I can totally see why she would make that rule given the sleaze ball she was married to.


----------



## simone72

I like Denise she’s a breath of fresh air so real considering being in Hollywood for so long! Now did her Malibu beach house survive the fires ?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Just got caught up with the latest episode of RHBH. I’m slow. It was sad to hear Giggy needed a pace maker. I’m freaking out a little because I also have a tiny Pom who is on the small side.  She is estimated to be under 3.5 lbs. Since my last Pom passed away during a dental, I always wondered if it was his heart that gave out bc you can’t check that with preanesthetic bloodwork.  I am obsessed with my new pomeranian and she costed more than any Chanel handbag since she was shipped half way around the world from a well known breeder.


----------



## LauraTracy

Allisonfaye said:


> I have not seen the latest episode but I can totally see why she would make that rule given the sleaze ball she was married to.



Kids aren't responsible for their parents' bad behavior and should never be made to feel like they are.  Actually Denise said it was how she was raised by her parents and since she picked "him", I think she might want to try a different way. Kids who are too restricted tend to go way beyond the boundaries when they finally get their freedom and she sure did with him.



simone72 said:


> I like Denise she’s a breath of fresh air so real considering being in Hollywood for so long! Now did her Malibu beach house survive the fires ?



I don't think so.  I think I saw a news item today that she is actually moving again after a second issue with the rental home.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I’ve also watched an episode of Vanderpump rules and Lisa seems a lot more likable on that show. She seems cool and down to earth by comparison to RHBH. Although I’ve only watched one episode


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I think Denise is boring. I actually thought Charlie Sheen gave good advice. As someone pointed out, its not a teen rave, its a prom.


----------



## bisbee

LauraTracy said:


> Speaking of Denise, no boys until 16?  What did this poor girl do for her eighth grade cotillion?  Way to ostracize your kid, mom.  I know she has some genes to fight on the paternal side but really?


What is an eighth grade cotillion?  I don’t think everyone has one of those...I’ve never heard of one.


----------



## LauraTracy

bisbee said:


> What is an eighth grade cotillion?  I don’t think everyone has one of those...I’ve never heard of one.



Cotillion is a dance.  For us, it was the first boy girl or formal dance when we graduated and we're set to move on to high school.


----------



## MamaSleepy

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Denise is boring. I actually thought Charlie Sheen gave good advice. As someone pointed out, its not a teen rave, its a prom.


For me, it's too soon to know if Denise et reality TV are compatible. I've always thought Denise was a quiet, passive, sweet thing but my impression of her has already begun to change as a result of RHOBH.


----------



## ShoreGrl

MamaSleepy said:


> For me, it's too soon to know if Denise et reality TV are compatible. I've always thought Denise was a quiet, passive, sweet thing but my impression of her has already begun to change as a result of RHOBH.



I remember Denise having a short lived reality show after her mother died. I don't remember much about it but I remember enjoying it and finding her likable.


----------



## MamaSleepy

ShoreGrl said:


> I remember Denise having a short lived reality show after her mother died. I don't remember much about it but I remember enjoying it and finding her likable.


You're right! I completely forgot about that show. Her father was in it too. That's probably where I got my initial impression of her. Either she didn’t curse so much back then or producers edited her a lot. She seemed more vulnerable, naive back then as well.


----------



## baghagg

MamaSleepy said:


> You're right! I completely forgot about that show. Her father was in it too. That's probably where I got my initial impression of her. Either she didn’t curse so much back then or producers edited her a lot. She seemed more vulnerable, naive back then as well.


[emoji817][emoji818]️


----------



## MamaSleepy

Erika certainly sported a new look this week!


----------



## RueMonge

MamaSleepy said:


> View attachment 4348642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika certainly sported a new look this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348641



She looks lovely, for a plastic doll.


----------



## MamaSleepy

RueMonge said:


> She looks lovely, for a plastic doll.


Lol. 
Note the difference in skin color between Erika's face/neck et her ear. The ear doesn't appear to have any makeup.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

MamaSleepy said:


> Lol.
> Note the difference in skin color between Erika's face/neck et her ear. The ear doesn't appear to have any makeup.



Holy crap you are right lol


----------



## MamaSleepy

If Erika isn't careful, a few more years down the line, she just might end up looking like this:


	

		
			
		

		
	
No, this isn't a drag queen, it's Jan Crouch. Dead now but used 2b a TV minister in the Tammy Faye format. I selected one of Jan's more natural pics but a quick Google results in crazier get-ups. Word of warning tho, some things can't be unseen.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

MamaSleepy said:


> If Erika isn't careful, a few more years down the line, she just might end up looking like this:
> View attachment 4348653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, this isn't a drag queen, it's Jan Crouch. Dead now but used to used 2b a TV Minister in the Tammy Faye format.



Can we not say the same about Kyle?  She looks younger than her daughters but in a plastic way.


----------



## MamaSleepy

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Can we not say the same about Kyle?  She looks younger than her daughters but in a plastic way.


I like the old Kyle- esp w longer hair, comfy jeans, et not modeling handbags in exchange for the bag.


----------



## brooke lynn

I really liked Kyle’s hair length in this latest episode. I think it suits her well


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

My favorite part of Beverly Hills is the Flats.  It is convenient and next to everything.  The Crest is prettier but I’m not of the hilly terrain.  What about the rest of you?


----------



## Jayne1

MamaSleepy said:


> I like the old Kyle- esp w longer hair, comfy jeans, et not modeling handbags in exchange for the bag.


I'm having a hard time with the overly white denture style teeth.  I did like when she had a bit more of a natural look.


----------



## Prufrock613

sgj99 said:


> Jagger, Phoenix, Slade, Cruz ... ?
> the desire to give ones child a unique name has become crazy stupid!!!


It’s actually Slate- which makes it even worse


----------



## robbins65

Jayne1 said:


> I'm having a hard time with the overly white denture style teeth.  I did like when she had a bit more of a natural look.



OMG me too.   I can't get used to them.  She looks so fake


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> My favorite part of Beverly Hills is the Flats.  It is convenient and next to everything.  The Crest is prettier but I’m not of the hilly terrain.  What about the rest of you?


I agree; the Canyon roads are nuts with the houses perched over the ravines!  Every time we are on Beverly Glen (the lower part before it crosses over Mulholland), I look at those 'crest' houses and in some cases, a good 2/3 of the house is perched over land that just goes BA-BOOM right down into the ravine .. and the view?!?! .. really??? .. of the other side?  Uh NFW for me!  One good strong earthquake and/or heavy rain (which we have had a lot of lately) and there goes that house right to the bottom.  Laurel Canyon is just one dirt pile after the other and yet, these developers are buying up the land and putting up yet another FUGLY box!  Let me tell you, the reception totally sucks in those Canyons, so you MUST have satellite or Cable .. but also, who wants to have their house literally right on top of the road such that if someone takes a bad turn, boom .. right into your front windows (and yes - it has happened)!  I have told my HB that even if I had the $$$, there is NO WAY I would EVER live on one of those Canyon roads.  

Now, I must say that I do like certain parts of the Hollywood Hills and the Bird Streets are nice, but you absolutely MUST have a driveway and/or garage because those roads are narrow enough, street parking is non-existent and besides, I wouldn't want to come out in the morning and see that my car has been totally destroyed.  

For me, I like Pasadena the most .. the Valley has way too may "God's waiting room" folks who want absolutely nothing to change, they are horrible drivers. and the restaurants are old-farty places that close up at 9pm.  Pasadena has a lot of college kids, so a lot of newer shops/stores and restaurants are popping up there .. I want to go back, but alas, the real estate is a lot more expensive than here in the Valley.  The other nice thing is that you don't see as much of the Developer cubist FUGLY houses in Pasadena; it (and South Pasadena) still have a lot of the old and beautiful Mission-style houses.


----------



## Allisonfaye

LauraTracy said:


> Kids aren't responsible for their parents' bad behavior and should never be made to feel like they are.  Actually Denise said it was how she was raised by her parents and since she picked "him", I think she might want to try a different way. Kids who are too restricted tend to go way beyond the boundaries when they finally get their freedom and she sure did with him.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  I think I saw a news item today that she is actually moving
> again after a second issue with the rental home.



I wasn't saying the kids were responsible for Charlie's behavior. I said she might be trying to protect her kids from vultures like CS.  I think not dating until you are 16 is fine. I sure wouldn't take parenting advice from CS but I guess she is forced to.


----------



## Allisonfaye

theamericanchinadoll said:


> My favorite part of Beverly Hills is the Flats.  It is convenient and next to everything.  The Crest is prettier but I’m not of the hilly terrain.  What about the rest of you?



I like that area, too. 




CeeJay said:


> I agree; the Canyon roads are nuts with the houses perched over the ravines!  Every time we are on Beverly Glen (the lower part before it crosses over Mulholland), I look at those 'crest' houses and in some cases, a good 2/3 of the house is perched over land that just goes BA-BOOM right down into the ravine .. and the view?!?! .. really??? .. of the other side?  Uh NFW for me!  One good strong earthquake and/or heavy rain (which we have had a lot of lately) and there goes that house right to the bottom.  Laurel Canyon is just one dirt pile after the other and yet, these developers are buying up the land and putting up yet another FUGLY box!  Let me tell you, the reception totally sucks in those Canyons, so you MUST have satellite or Cable .. but also, who wants to have their house literally right on top of the road such that if someone takes a bad turn, boom .. right into your front windows (and yes - it has happened)!  I have told my HB that even if I had the $$$, there is NO WAY I would EVER live on one of those Canyon roads.
> 
> Now, I must say that I do like certain parts of the Hollywood Hills and the Bird Streets are nice, but you absolutely MUST have a driveway and/or garage because those roads are narrow enough, street parking is non-existent and besides, I wouldn't want to come out in the morning and see that my car has been totally destroyed.
> 
> For me, I like Pasadena the most .. the Valley has way too may "God's waiting room" folks who want absolutely nothing to change, they are horrible drivers. and the restaurants are old-farty places that close up at 9pm.  Pasadena has a lot of college kids, so a lot of newer shops/stores and restaurants are popping up there .. I want to go back, but alas, the real estate is a lot more expensive than here in the Valley.  The other nice thing is that you don't see as much of the Developer cubist FUGLY houses in Pasadena; it (and South Pasadena) still have a lot of the old and beautiful Mission-style houses.



I cannot imagine having one of those homes that hangs off the side of a hill. It took me years to get over having nightmares of being in a downtown high-rise when an earthquake happened. 

I think if I had my choice, I would like to be in either the Palisades or Santa Monica north of Montana.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> I agree; the Canyon roads are nuts with the houses perched over the ravines!  Every time we are on Beverly Glen (the lower part before it crosses over Mulholland), I look at those 'crest' houses and in some cases, a good 2/3 of the house is perched over land that just goes BA-BOOM right down into the ravine .. and the view?!?! .. really??? .. of the other side?  Uh NFW for me!  One good strong earthquake and/or heavy rain (which we have had a lot of lately) and there goes that house right to the bottom.  Laurel Canyon is just one dirt pile after the other and yet, these developers are buying up the land and putting up yet another FUGLY box!  Let me tell you, the reception totally sucks in those Canyons, so you MUST have satellite or Cable .. but also, who wants to have their house literally right on top of the road such that if someone takes a bad turn, boom .. right into your front windows (and yes - it has happened)!  I have told my HB that even if I had the $$$, there is NO WAY I would EVER live on one of those Canyon roads.
> 
> Now, I must say that I do like certain parts of the Hollywood Hills and the Bird Streets are nice, but you absolutely MUST have a driveway and/or garage because those roads are narrow enough, street parking is non-existent and besides, I wouldn't want to come out in the morning and see that my car has been totally destroyed.
> 
> For me, I like Pasadena the most .. the Valley has way too may "God's waiting room" folks who want absolutely nothing to change, they are horrible drivers. and the restaurants are old-farty places that close up at 9pm.  Pasadena has a lot of college kids, so a lot of newer shops/stores and restaurants are popping up there .. I want to go back, but alas, the real estate is a lot more expensive than here in the Valley.  The other nice thing is that you don't see as much of the Developer cubist FUGLY houses in Pasadena; it (and South Pasadena) still have a lot of the old and beautiful Mission-style houses.


I'm trying to picture all of this!


----------



## RueMonge

CeeJay said:


> I agree; the Canyon roads are nuts with the houses perched over the ravines!  Every time we are on Beverly Glen (the lower part before it crosses over Mulholland), I look at those 'crest' houses and in some cases, a good 2/3 of the house is perched over land that just goes BA-BOOM right down into the ravine .. and the view?!?! .. really??? .. of the other side?  Uh NFW for me!  One good strong earthquake and/or heavy rain (which we have had a lot of lately) and there goes that house right to the bottom.  Laurel Canyon is just one dirt pile after the other and yet, these developers are buying up the land and putting up yet another FUGLY box!  Let me tell you, the reception totally sucks in those Canyons, so you MUST have satellite or Cable .. but also, who wants to have their house literally right on top of the road such that if someone takes a bad turn, boom .. right into your front windows (and yes - it has happened)!  I have told my HB that even if I had the $$$, there is NO WAY I would EVER live on one of those Canyon roads.
> 
> Now, I must say that I do like certain parts of the Hollywood Hills and the Bird Streets are nice, but you absolutely MUST have a driveway and/or garage because those roads are narrow enough, street parking is non-existent and besides, I wouldn't want to come out in the morning and see that my car has been totally destroyed.
> 
> For me, I like Pasadena the most .. the Valley has way too may "God's waiting room" folks who want absolutely nothing to change, they are horrible drivers. and the restaurants are old-farty places that close up at 9pm.  Pasadena has a lot of college kids, so a lot of newer shops/stores and restaurants are popping up there .. I want to go back, but alas, the real estate is a lot more expensive than here in the Valley.  The other nice thing is that you don't see as much of the Developer cubist FUGLY houses in Pasadena; it (and South Pasadena) still have a lot of the old and beautiful Mission-style houses.



I appreciate your perspectives. Coldwater is my favorite route from the 101 to Fashionphile and it doesn't seem like a great road to live on, even though it's pretty to pass through. 
Have you considered Monrovia? Less pricey than Pasadena, although I would sure pick South Pasadena too if I had the bucks.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

tweegy said:


> Correct
> 
> She could have also been trying to not pay the 5k fine the VPD shelter has. Hence her dropping ‘oh I didn’t read the contract’ line. I’m sure Lisa would have waived the fee for them.



I believe the fee was for NOT returning the dog to vanderpump dogs which Lisa kind of skimmed that topic at the dinner they had. 

Also from what Ive been reading this is the 2nd dog Dorit adopted from LVP, the first one she gave back and this one she decided to rehome. I think the fact that she keeps taking dogs and giving them back is the reason this is such a big issue. Esp with this dog ended up at a shelter which are kill shelters. Id be furious too if i was LVP.


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> I'm trying to picture all of this!


Me too.  Any photos or links we can see?


----------



## White Orchid

CeeJay said:


> I agree; the Canyon roads are nuts with the houses perched over the ravines!  Every time we are on Beverly Glen (the lower part before it crosses over Mulholland), I look at those 'crest' houses and in some cases, a good 2/3 of the house is perched over land that just goes BA-BOOM right down into the ravine .. and the view?!?! .. really??? .. of the other side?  Uh NFW for me!  One good strong earthquake and/or heavy rain (which we have had a lot of lately) and there goes that house right to the bottom.  Laurel Canyon is just one dirt pile after the other and yet, these developers are buying up the land and putting up yet another FUGLY box!  Let me tell you, the reception totally sucks in those Canyons, so you MUST have satellite or Cable .. but also, who wants to have their house literally right on top of the road such that if someone takes a bad turn, boom .. right into your front windows (and yes - it has happened)!  I have told my HB that even if I had the $$$, there is NO WAY I would EVER live on one of those Canyon roads.
> 
> Now, I must say that I do like certain parts of the Hollywood Hills and the Bird Streets are nice, but you absolutely MUST have a driveway and/or garage because those roads are narrow enough, street parking is non-existent and besides, I wouldn't want to come out in the morning and see that my car has been totally destroyed.
> 
> For me, I like Pasadena the most .. the Valley has way too may "God's waiting room" folks who want absolutely nothing to change, they are horrible drivers. and the restaurants are old-farty places that close up at 9pm.  Pasadena has a lot of college kids, so a lot of newer shops/stores and restaurants are popping up there .. I want to go back, but alas, the real estate is a lot more expensive than here in the Valley.  The other nice thing is that you don't see as much of the Developer cubist FUGLY houses in Pasadena; it (and South Pasadena) still have a lot of the old and beautiful Mission-style houses.


Your posts are always so informative!  Much appreciated


----------



## CeeJay

Allisonfaye said:


> I like that area, too.
> 
> I cannot imagine having one of those homes that hangs off the side of a hill. It took me years to get over having nightmares of being in a downtown high-rise when an earthquake happened.
> 
> I think if I had my choice, I would like to be in either the Palisades or Santa Monica north of Montana.


Same here, honestly .. every time I drive by, I just shake my head.  I once went up the side roads to see the homes from the front, and they have so little front "lawn" (honestly, I can barely even say that) .. it's pretty much a sidewalk, a little bit of green and then BOOM the front door to the house (plus driveway - hardly one) and garage.  So, a good 2/3 of the house is hanging over NOTHING!!!  While I've been told that those steel beams are put deep into the earth (which is actually DIRT), IMO .. it wouldn't take much to have the house just roll down that precipice (as a matter of fact, AT the bottom of the ravine is an old concrete remains of a house that must have at one point been at the top .. that would be a major sign for me - as in NO WAY!).  

We experienced 2 Earthquakes when we lived in Pasadena, and being on the top floor (5 floors) of our complex, well .. it wasn't fun.  At first, it felt like the earth had gone up and then all of a sudden .. boom, down.  The second one was a shaker - back & forth, and mind you .. Pasadena is one of the safest places to be because you've got the San Gabriel mountains right behind you and it's mostly rock-bed.  Where I am now in the Valley, is not that far from Northridge where they had that super bad Earthquake in the 90's (I think).  Many homes were severly damaged; I've heard stories from Neighbors of houses being moved right off their foundation and in some cases, split in half.  Obviously, a LOT depends on the architect and structural engineer; I am SO thankful that my house was built by a Case Study Architect who worked with the big names back in the day and when we had our walk-thru, the building inspector kept on saying how solid our house was in comparison to the rest.  Pheeeeew ..


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> I'm trying to picture all of this!


I will take some pics next time I go up the road; trust me .. your jaw is going to drop!!  You also see some of the same in Santa Monica, right up against the Pacific Coast Highway.  Honestly, I would not be able to sleep at night living in one of those places and 'lo and behold, guess where a lot of the mudslides were recently - yup, Malibu // on to the PCH!


----------



## CeeJay

RueMonge said:


> I appreciate your perspectives. Coldwater is my favorite route from the 101 to Fashionphile and it doesn't seem like a great road to live on, even though it's pretty to pass through.
> Have you considered Monrovia? Less pricey than Pasadena, although I would sure pick South Pasadena too if I had the bucks.


Haven't really looked that much at Monrovia, but will do so (will be in Pasadena next weekend).  LOVE South Pas, but yikes .. even more expensive than Pasadena and San Marino? .. WICKED EXPENSIVE!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

RueMonge said:


> I appreciate your perspectives. Coldwater is my favorite route from the 101 to Fashionphile and it doesn't seem like a great road to live on, even though it's pretty to pass through.
> Have you considered Monrovia? Less pricey than Pasadena, although I would sure pick South Pasadena too if I had the bucks.


Coldwater - yes, easier to navigate than Laurel or Beverly or Benedict Canyon .. but, what is really unnerving nowadays is that all of these people that live in the Canyons, are now "limiting" traffic - for instance, many of them say that you cannot turn onto them (from Ventura) during the hours of .. you know, the hours when people are trying to get to work in BH or WeHo. etc.  WTF???  It's super annoying and hence the reason why the 101 is a parking lot each morning!  They are attempting to do the same in the afternoon; it's just getting ridiculous .. don't like the traffic? .. then MOVE!


----------



## CeeJay

PradaforRada said:


> I believe the fee was for NOT returning the dog to vanderpump dogs which Lisa kind of skimmed that topic at the dinner they had.
> 
> Also from what Ive been reading this is the 2nd dog Dorit adopted from LVP, the first one she gave back and this one she decided to rehome. I think the fact that she keeps taking dogs and giving them back is the reason this is such a big issue. Esp with this dog ended up at a shelter which are kill shelters. Id be furious too if i was LVP.


What? .. this is the 2nd dog?  

Honestly, I think it was LVP's head guy there that likely spilled the beans on Dorit .. he seemed pretty pissed off (as he should be, especially if it was not the first time).  I don't get why LVP protects Dorit, and did you see when they went out to dinner with Dorit & PK???  I was so glad that Ken shut PK up; that man (PK) is just trash and has ZERO class.  I would be thrilled if they got rid of the 2 of them on that show!


----------



## pjhm

CeeJay said:


> "Pee Kay" - comes from very (ahem) humble beginnings (_in other words, in the British class system - he has a very low-class accent_).  Before managing Boy George, he was involved in the Premier Football league in the UK and then the NY Cosmos.  However, he is best known as a 'property developer' in the UK; and I put apostrophes around that because according to my British Alternative Investment colleagues, he was generally known as a major down-&-dirty dealer who would prey on those that had financial trouble, buy their houses for peanuts and then flip them and sell them to sketchy foreigners (mostly Russian) who wanted to get their $$$ out of Russia.  He was not liked AT ALL by many of the other UK Property Developers because he would do things without the appropriate paperwork,. be dishonest to investors (not telling them the 'true' costs / profits), etc.  Mind you, I heard about this guy back in 2004 - 2007 when I was working in London!
> 
> He declared bankruptcy in the UK in 2016 (I think), but apparently omitted quite a few creditors and as such, some of them have brought lawsuits and PK will have to pay them (some were also brought about here in the states and the UK bankruptcy does not hold weight on this side of the pond).  Then, apparently .. there is some other guy who is suing Dorit saying that they owe him 1/3 of their profits (he must have been an investor).  Bottom line, these 2 are in financial straights big-time, yet they continue to live WAAAAAAAY-BEYOND their means.  At some point, it will catch up to them ..



Have u noticed the pattern with LVP and Ken’s friends? Most are “flim-flam artists” starting with their first season with that loser who lived with them, then Brandi, Mohammed, now Dorit and PK-know I’m leaving others out....?


----------



## 336

pjhm said:


> Have u noticed the pattern with LVP and Ken’s friends? Most are “flim-flam artists” starting with their first season with that loser who lived with them, then Brandi, Mohammed, now Dorit and PK-know I’m leaving others out....?



Ohhhh I completely forgot about Cedric!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

What’s up with Dorit’s hair this season?


----------



## CeeJay

pjhm said:


> Have u noticed the pattern with LVP and Ken’s friends? Most are “flim-flam artists” starting with their first season with that loser who lived with them, then Brandi, Mohammed, now Dorit and PK-know I’m leaving others out....?


Brandi (who also lives in the same town as me) .. ONLY got on the show because of the mess with her ex-husband and LeAnn Rimes.  Mohammed was/is a Real Estate developer; don't really consider him a flim-flam, but yes .. he is embroiled in a lawsuit with his neighbors because of his rather ostentatious house (which he has since moved out of)!  PK for sure .. totally agree that guy is low-class flim-flam to the max!


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Brandi (who also lives in the same town as me) .. ONLY got on the show because of the mess with her ex-husband and LeAnn Rimes.  Mohammed was/is a Real Estate developer; don't really consider him a flim-flam, but yes .. he is embroiled in a lawsuit with his neighbors because of his rather ostentatious house (which he has since moved out of)!  PK for sure .. totally agree that guy is low-class flim-flam to the max!


PK is low class flim-flam and Mohammed is not?  Surely they are both in the same category at the very least.  Mohammed should be in jail. Agree or not?


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> PK is low class flim-flam and Mohammed is not?  Surely they are both in the same category at the very least.  Mohammed should be in jail. Agree or not?


Mohammed should be in jail?  For what exactly?  He is an extremely wealthy real estate developer.  He plays hard and fast and bends rules, etc, when it comes to his real estate development but are you saying he is a criminal?  He bears no resemblance to PK as far as I can see ..

There's a reason Yolanda took back his name.


----------



## haute okole

baghagg said:


> Mohammed should be in jail?  For what exactly?  He is an extremely wealthy real estate developer.  He plays hard and fast and bends rules, etc, when it comes to his real estate development but are you saying he is a criminal?  He bears no resemblance to PK as far as I can see ..
> 
> There's a reason Yolanda took back his name.



Mohammed was charged, prosecuted and plead no contest to criminal charges in connection with a house he is building.  He also is or was involved in a lawsuit with former employees for not paying them.  Shame on this clearly wealthy man for not paying low wage employees, such as drivers and laborers.  He is clearly a criminal.


----------



## baghagg

haute okole said:


> Mohammed was charged, prosecuted and plead no contest to criminal charges in connection with a house he is building.  He also is or was involved in a lawsuit with former employees for not paying them.  Shame on this clearly wealthy man for not paying low wage employees, such as drivers and laborers.  He is clearly a criminal.


Hadid pleaded no contest to misdemeanor charges stemming from mansion-construction issues for which he did not receive city approval, and was sentenced that July to community service and fines.  I also remember hearing that he was involved in a lawsuit with a neighbor over a eucalyptus tree.  Like I stated previously, he plays hard and fast with the zoning and planning rules when it comes to his real estate development, but comparing him to a hardened criminal is silly.

ETA:  It is unconscionable when wealthy people don't pay their employees, creditors, etc, no doubt.


----------



## Jayne1

baghagg said:


> Hadid pleaded no contest to misdemeanor charges stemming from mansion-construction issues for which he did not receive city approval, and was sentenced that July to community service and fines.  I also remember hearing that he was involved in a lawsuit with a neighbor over a eucalyptus tree.  Like I stated previously, he plays hard and fast with the zoning and planning rules when it comes to his real estate development, but comparing him to a hardened criminal is silly.
> 
> ETA:  It is unconscionable when wealthy people don't pay their employees, creditors, etc, no doubt.  We currently have a sitting president who's done all that and more..


He pleaded no contest to criminal charges, not misdemeanour charges and I read he's faced criminal charges for his illegal construction on more than one site. He's violated the city’s ordinances over and over again. I also read his illegal construction triggered some landslides and mudslides and he is being sued by Bel-Air residents living downhill.

Finally, I also read his neighbours filed a restraining order in an effort to halt any demotion work he might do because they know how shady he is and they they think it will be done improperly, as is his way, and that could cause damage to their nearby properties. 

They don't trust him to build and they don't trust him to demolish.


----------



## 336

Aaaaaaaand it’s gonna be about the dog all season


----------



## CanuckBagLover

336 said:


> Aaaaaaaand it’s gonna be about the dog all season


I know -I was thinking the same thing - I'm already tired of Dog-gate.  Couldn't believe how they made Lisa to be the bad guy and Dorit the victim!.   You could see everyone piling on already on Lisa. This is going to be one ugly and disappointing season.

p.s. Thought Lisa looked gorgeous last night!  Loved how she said "I did this all by myself".  (Take that Erika and Dorit - Mike-drop!)


----------



## bagsforme

I don't think Lisa staged that whole dog situation.  As she said she has 400 employees and can't control what they said.   

I think Rhinna is manipulating everyone to think Lisa had done that.

Erikas reaction to Lisa saying she didn't call her and sent the card instead was priceless.  Pushing the fruit away.  
Lisa worded it wrong.  Should have said I appreciate the card but a call would have meant more.  

Dorit is wrong and giving the dog away instead of returning to vanderpump dogs.  They have a system to find the best home.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

CeeJay said:


> What? .. this is the 2nd dog?
> 
> Honestly, I think it was LVP's head guy there that likely spilled the beans on Dorit .. he seemed pretty pissed off (as he should be, especially if it was not the first time).  I don't get why LVP protects Dorit, and did you see when they went out to dinner with Dorit & PK???  I was so glad that Ken shut PK up; that man (PK) is just trash and has ZERO class.  I would be thrilled if they got rid of the 2 of them on that show!



Yup I've been reading that she had a dog from LVP that she gave back to VD and then she got this chihuaha and decided to give it to a "good home". LVP confirmed this on her twitter as well. So the fact that Doirt knew what to do and instead tried to keep it on the downlow from LVP that she doesnt want this dog is shady.

I also didnt like how they all ganged up on LVP yesterday making her to be the bad guy. Honestly if she really wanted to out Dorit and guilt trip her she couldve thrown her under the table at that dinner and mentioned that this was dog #2. I honeslty think the employees were pissed and wanted to shame Dorit.


----------



## luckylove

I also didn't like the way they ganged yup on Lisa about the dog issue.  I don't believe Lisa orchestrated this and there was so much mean girl behavior directed at her. Way to kick a friend when she is  already struggling with the tragic loss of her brother! I would have thought the group might be supportive of her in general, but they created some BS reason to go for the jugular and create more drama.


----------



## LauraTracy

bagsforme said:


> I don't think Lisa staged that whole dog situation.  As she said she has 400 employees and can't control what they said.
> 
> I think Rhinna is manipulating everyone to think Lisa had done that.
> 
> Erikas reaction to Lisa saying she didn't call her and sent the card instead was priceless.  Pushing the fruit away.
> Lisa worded it wrong.  Should have said I appreciate the card but a call would have meant more.
> 
> Dorit is wrong and giving the dog away instead of returning to vanderpump dogs.  They have a system to find the best home.



I thought Lisa V made a point to tell her employee not to tell and then he did or already had to Teddi because they were friends?

I agree with your comment about LVP and Erika and the way in which she said it was incorrect although I don't think you should ever dismiss someone's sincere attempt at acknowledging your grief as not good enough.  How classless is that?  It looks to me like Erika and LVP are coworkers on a show and not good friends.  I'm sure LVP had her share of arms around her.  To start taking inventory on who did or didn't do what, get with it! 

You know I really don't get (and I know introverts in this reality situation are few and far between) but we do exist and the lack of respect Erika keeps dealing with is not cool.

It's tough for people to understand that calling a grieving person means holding up an uncomfortable conversation that is difficult to manage and that puts pressure on the other person which is the absolute opposite of what you want to do to them.  Our eloquence comes from written words not verbal and should be equally respected.


----------



## sgj99

LauraTracy said:


> I thought Lisa V made a point to tell her employee not to tell and then he did or already had to Teddi because they were friends?
> 
> I agree with your comment about LVP and Erika and the way in which she said it was incorrect although I don't think you should ever dismiss someone's sincere attempt at acknowledging your grief as not good enough.  How classless is that?  It looks to me like Erika and LVP are coworkers on a show and not good friends.  I'm sure LVP had her share of arms around her.  To start taking inventory on who did or didn't do what, get with it!
> 
> You know I really don't get (and I know introverts in this reality situation are few and far between) but we do exist and the lack of respect Erika keeps dealing with is not cool.
> 
> It's tough for people to understand that calling a grieving person means holding up an uncomfortable conversation that is difficult to manage and that puts pressure on the other person which is the absolute opposite of what you want to do to them.  Our eloquence comes from written words not verbal and should be equally respected.


----------



## sgj99

i was shocked how Lisa felt she should school Ericka on how to reach out to her!  shame on Lisa!


----------



## haute okole

bagsforme said:


> I don't think Lisa staged that whole dog situation.  As she said she has 400 employees and can't control what they said.
> 
> I think Rhinna is manipulating everyone to think Lisa had done that.....
> 
> Dorit is wrong and giving the dog away instead of returning to vanderpump dogs.  They have a system to find the best home.


With all due respect fellow OG Bagsforme, Lisa had ALL the power to keep this Dog Gate story line OUT of the show.  I am a former reality TV veteran, when we film, the director knows what part of the story we are filming that day, who will be filmed, who will be miked for sound, etc.  Lisa obviously wanted this story to be front and center this season!  Lisa’s angry employee was at the shoot, he was miked for sound so he could tell the story and he was angry.  If Lisa did not want this story to be a focal point of this season, the lunch with Ken, PK, and Dorit would have been sufficient. Lisa’s story line is DO NOT ADOPT a Vanderpump Dog and have it end up in a kill shelter.  This is a very worthy important message.  I think other ladies take issue with the fact that they unwittingly played a part in getting the message across for her.  Lisa is implying the ladies were the guilty gossipers, while Lisa appears to want to protect Dorit from malicious gossip. Lisa’s reputation for manipulating facts to enhance drama no matter who it hurts precedes her at this point.


----------



## CeeJay

haute okole said:


> With all due respect fellow OG Bagsforme, Lisa had ALL the power to keep this Dog Gate story line OUT of the show.  I am a former reality TV veteran, when we film, the director knows what part of the story we are filming that day, who will be filmed, who will be miked for sound, etc.  Lisa obviously wanted this story to be front and center this season!  Lisa’s angry employee was at the shoot, he was miked for sound so he could tell the story and he was angry.  If Lisa did not want this story to be a focal point of this season, the lunch with Ken, PK, and Dorit would have been sufficient. Lisa’s story line is DO NOT ADOPT a Vanderpump Dog and have it end up in a kill shelter.  This is a very worthy important message.  I think other ladies take issue with the fact that they unwittingly played a part in getting the message across for her.  Lisa is implying the ladies were the guilty gossipers, while Lisa appears to want to protect Dorit from malicious gossip. Lisa’s reputation for manipulating facts to enhance drama no matter who it hurts precedes her at this point.


Oooooooh - very interesting!  You could definitely tell that her Senior employee was pissed as heck re: Dorit and he even said so.  However, you're right .. it's all about the "Drama" regarding this incident. but honestly .. I do not understand why LVP constantly supports Dorit .. unless it's purely for that drama storyline.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CeeJay said:


> Same here, honestly .. every time I drive by, I just shake my head.  I once went up the side roads to see the homes from the front, and they have so little front "lawn" (honestly, I can barely even say that) .. it's pretty much a sidewalk, a little bit of green and then BOOM the front door to the house (plus driveway - hardly one) and garage.  So, a good 2/3 of the house is hanging over NOTHING!!!  While I've been told that those steel beams are put deep into the earth (which is actually DIRT), IMO .. it wouldn't take much to have the house just roll down that precipice (as a matter of fact, AT the bottom of the ravine is an old concrete remains of a house that must have at one point been at the top .. that would be a major sign for me - as in NO WAY!).
> 
> We experienced 2 Earthquakes when we lived in Pasadena, and being on the top floor (5 floors) of our complex, well .. it wasn't fun.  At first, it felt like the earth had gone up and then all of a sudden .. boom, down.  The second one was a shaker - back & forth, and mind you .. Pasadena is one of the safest places to be because you've got the San Gabriel mountains right behind you and it's mostly rock-bed.  Where I am now in the Valley, is not that far from Northridge where they had that super bad Earthquake in the 90's (I think).  Many homes were severly damaged; I've heard stories from Neighbors of houses being moved right off their foundation and in some cases, split in half.  Obviously, a LOT depends on the architect and structural engineer; I am SO thankful that my house was built by a Case Study Architect who worked with the big names back in the day and when we had our walk-thru, the building inspector kept on saying how solid our house was in comparison to the rest.  Pheeeeew ..



I lived in Redondo Beach during the Northridge quake. I was an appraiser at the time. My boyfriend had been a student at Cal State Northridge one year before the quake. He lived in the apartment building that flattened on the basement floor where the people died. I was driving around all of So. Cal and I had to review appraisals that were in process to make sure the houses weren't badly damaged. It freaked me out because two freeway bridges collapsed and I would be driving down the streets where it happened and see one road on one side above me and one road on the other. I never, ever went under a bridge underpass again in LA without thinking, this could fall on me in a quake. I hated being stopped under them in bumper to bumper traffic.

But there is a train bridge underpass about a quarter mile from our house here and they did some repairs on it. About 6 months later, it collapsed and killed two elderly people on the 4th of July. So I guess it could happen anywhere.


----------



## Allisonfaye

pjhm said:


> Have u noticed the pattern with LVP and Ken’s friends? Most are “flim-flam artists” starting with their first season with that loser who lived with them, then Brandi, Mohammed, now Dorit and PK-know I’m leaving others out....?



It think that think that Brandi or whoever used to say about LVP that she needed someone that was lower status than her to be around to make her feel better about herself was true.


----------



## CeeJay

Allisonfaye said:


> I lived in Redondo Beach during the Northridge quake. I was an appraiser at the time. My boyfriend had been a student at Cal State Northridge one year before the quake. He lived in the apartment building that flattened on the basement floor where the people died. I was driving around all of So. Cal and I had to review appraisals that were in process to make sure the houses weren't badly damaged. It freaked me out because two freeway bridges collapsed and I would be driving down the streets where it happened and see one road on one side above me and one road on the other. I never, ever went under a bridge underpass again in LA without thinking, this could fall on me in a quake. I hated being stopped under them in bumper to bumper traffic.
> 
> But there is a train bridge underpass about a quarter mile from our house here and they did some repairs on it. About 6 months later, it collapsed and killed two elderly people on the 4th of July. So I guess it could happen anywhere.


Sadly, it can happen anywhere and not always from an Earthquake .. case in point, the bridge on 95 East (Milford County) in Connecticut that just collapsed one day killing many.  My cousin was a structural Engineer and specialized in bridges; he had conducted an inspection of that same bridge and had informed his superiors that it needed repair tout-suite!  Well, of course, that required his firm to submit all the paperwork but also had to bid on the repairs since it was a Federal Highway, not just a state highway.  Well, drag on .. for 3 years; my cousin was so disgusted and kept on saying that it was dangerous to drive over that bridge (mind you, he lived in that county and would go out of his way to NOT go over that bridge but his wife had to take it every day).  When it collapsed, his company got fined big-time since they were the ones that did the inspection and to "thank" my cousin for his work, they laid him off .. how nice.  I've never been a fan of bridges, but Tunnels really scare the heck out of me even more!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Sadly, it can happen anywhere and not always from an Earthquake .. case in point, the bridge on 95 East (Milford County) in Connecticut that just collapsed one day killing many.  My cousin was a structural Engineer and specialized in bridges; he had conducted an inspection of that same bridge and had informed his superiors that it needed repair tout-suite!  Well, of course, that required his firm to submit all the paperwork but also had to bid on the repairs since it was a Federal Highway, not just a state highway.  Well, drag on .. for 3 years; my cousin was so disgusted and kept on saying that it was dangerous to drive over that bridge (mind you, he lived in that county and would go out of his way to NOT go over that bridge but his wife had to take it every day).  When it collapsed, his company got fined big-time since they were the ones that did the inspection and to "thank" my cousin for his work, they laid him off .. how nice.  I've never been a fan of bridges, but Tunnels really scare the heck out of me even more!


I am with you on tunnels, particularly the one that travels under the water to Virginia. I spend the whole time thinking water pressure will drown me. I am glad I am not alone.  I fare better with the ones in the mountains. Unless there were a big earthquake ( highly unlikely in PA ) they are solid bedrock and I feel more secure.


----------



## Jayne1

haute okole said:


> With all due respect fellow OG Bagsforme, Lisa had ALL the power to keep this Dog Gate story line OUT of the show.  I am a former reality TV veteran, when we film, the director knows what part of the story we are filming that day, who will be filmed, who will be miked for sound, etc.  Lisa obviously wanted this story to be front and center this season!  Lisa’s angry employee was at the shoot, he was miked for sound so he could tell the story and he was angry.  If Lisa did not want this story to be a focal point of this season, the lunch with Ken, PK, and Dorit would have been sufficient. Lisa’s story line is DO NOT ADOPT a Vanderpump Dog and have it end up in a kill shelter.  This is a very worthy important message.  I think other ladies take issue with the fact that they unwittingly played a part in getting the message across for her.  Lisa is implying the ladies were the guilty gossipers, while Lisa appears to want to protect Dorit from malicious gossip. Lisa’s reputation for manipulating facts to enhance drama no matter who it hurts precedes her at this point.


Interesting! Don't hesitate to keep us informed about the realities of reality TV!


----------



## Jayne1

Kyle and LisaR sip their booze though a straw, but at the side of their mouth. Is that for the sake of not getting wrinkles or saving their lipstick?  It does look stupid, mostly because they have to use their fingers to carefully place it there, but if they sip though straws everyday, then it must have a purpose, I guess.


----------



## bisbee

chowlover2 said:


> I am with you on tunnels, particularly the one that travels under the water to Virginia. I spend the whole time thinking water pressure will drown me. I am glad I am not alone.  I fare better with the ones in the mountains. Unless there were a big earthquake ( highly unlikely in PA ) they are solid bedrock and I feel more secure.


Those tunnels are under the bottom of the body of water in the bedrock...they are not surrounded by water, so water pressure has nothing to do with it.


----------



## simone72

Jayne1 said:


> Kyle and LisaR sip their booze though a straw, but at the side of their mouth. Is that for the sake of not getting wrinkles or saving their lipstick?  It does look stupid, mostly because they have to use their fingers to carefully place it there, but if they sip though straws everyday, then it must have a purpose, I guess.


Cause they don’t want to stain those brand new teeth that’s why !!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

haute okole said:


> With all due respect fellow OG Bagsforme, Lisa had ALL the power to keep this Dog Gate story line OUT of the show.  I am a former reality TV veteran, when we film, the director knows what part of the story we are filming that day, who will be filmed, who will be miked for sound, etc.  Lisa obviously wanted this story to be front and center this season!  Lisa’s angry employee was at the shoot, he was miked for sound so he could tell the story and he was angry.  If Lisa did not want this story to be a focal point of this season, the lunch with Ken, PK, and Dorit would have been sufficient. Lisa’s story line is DO NOT ADOPT a Vanderpump Dog and have it end up in a kill shelter.  This is a very worthy important message.  I think other ladies take issue with the fact that they unwittingly played a part in getting the message across for her.  Lisa is implying the ladies were the guilty gossipers, while Lisa appears to want to protect Dorit from malicious gossip. Lisa’s reputation for manipulating facts to enhance drama no matter who it hurts precedes her at this point.



Interesting, this thought had crossed my mind, but what Dorit did was so inexcusable and she so unlikable, I don't really care at this point and the fact is they did gossip!  Teddi told Kyle and then Rinna go involved.  And this was all out there in the media before the episode even showed.  So if Lisa wants to rake Dorit publicly through the coals, fine by me, even if it is in a passive/aggressive way.


----------



## haute okole

I think Lisa is trying to pin Teddi as the source of the gossip.  Teddi just so happened to at Vanderpump Dogs when the dog story was revealed.  Later, Lisa even said that Teddi and the angry employee are close friends and that Lisa did not realize that Teddi was a gossip.  That is when Teddi went in on Lisa.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Teddi just won’t let this damn Dog gate rest!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love seeing Erika put in her lip gloss while the others are yapping away


----------



## Ceeyahd

haute okole said:


> I think Lisa is trying to pin Teddi as the source of the gossip.  Teddi just so happened to at Vanderpump Dogs when the dog story was revealed.  Later, Lisa even said that Teddi and the angry employee are close friends and that Lisa did not realize that Teddi was a gossip.  That is when Teddi went in on Lisa.



Teddy had already heard about the situation, she's friends with lvps employees. So the scene where you saw Teddy at the dog store, Teddy already knew. Kyle didn't know. and then Kyle wouldn't shut up throughout the whole episode about it, kept bringing it up.


----------



## simone72

Bore fest and some of those outfits were horrendous! Why didn’t Kyle take off her hat and leather jacket while eating dinner w Teddi who was in short sleeves tee?


----------



## tweegy

CanuckBagLover said:


> Interesting, this thought had crossed my mind, but what Dorit did was so inexcusable and she so unlikable, I don't really care at this point and the fact is they did gossip!  Teddi told Kyle and then Rinna go involved.  And this was all out there in the media before the episode even showed.  So if Lisa wants to rake Dorit publicly through the coals, fine by me, even if it is in a passive/aggressive way.



I just watched last night and I agree.. 

LVP, whether she knew the dog would be filmed and that topic be brought up imo doesn’t matter and the reason it doesn’t matter is.. she said OVER AND OVER ‘I don’t want to talk about it’ ‘it’s been resolved’ the other ladies are the only ones dragging it on and making fools of themselves. And then pinning it on LVP.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maybe I missed it, but apparently Dorit gave up 2 dogs!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Maybe I missed it, but apparently Dorit gave up 2 dogs!



I read that also. And apparently she claimed the first dog was a biter also... iiiiinteresting


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dorit could have saved all this mess by just returning the dogs and paid the $5k. 

Who knows, if she had returned them maybe the fee would have been forgiven. Either way, she could hold her head high by having done it the right way.


----------



## klcar

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Can we not say the same about Kyle?  She looks younger than her daughters but in a plastic way.



Is that why her eye is different? Is she covering it up as something else but really it’s a bad plastic surgery job?


----------



## TC1

tweegy said:


> I read that also. And apparently she claimed the first dog was a biter also... iiiiinteresting


Dorit's kids seem to be able to just act like brats and do as they please with her just thinking it's all cute. I can't imagine Dorit having the patience to teach her kids the responsibility of how to act and raise a pet. I also don't believe that these dogs were both just running around biting her children. She and PK are pathological liars.


----------



## Quigs

*Interview with Vanderpump Dogs Foundation's executive director Dr. John Sessa*
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...dogs-paid-5k-fine-one-ended-kill-shelter.html


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Quigs said:


> *Interview with Vanderpump Dogs Foundation's executive director Dr. John Sessa*
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...dogs-paid-5k-fine-one-ended-kill-shelter.html


Intersting.  Two adorable dogs - hope they go to some loving homes.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Besides the article posted above where the Dir. confirms it, LVp confirmed it too. It takes alot for a well baheaved dog to bite a kid. My pup sometimes likes to put his mouth around your hand if you stop petting him, however as soon as he sees a kid he sits and patiently lets the kid pet him without even opening his mouth. I didnt teach him that. Dogs sense kids just as they can sense the difference between a puppy and a senior dog. Dorits kids are WILD, I can def see them provoking the dog and dogs show signs of discomfort before just biting. All of this was most likely ignored hence they got nipped. I think its such a huge scandal and LVP and Dorit wanted to keep it hush so that she isnt blacklisted from adopting animals again. But honestly she should not have a pet.....ever. And the fact that the staff spent weeks training Dorit and attempted to do check-ins to see how things were doing makes it so much worse. She on purpose gave the dog away to keep it hidden so shes not scrutinized. Honestly on top of the embaressment she should also cough up the 5k for not returning the dog. She knew exactly what the procedures were since she had no problems following them with the first dog. What a shady PO...you know what. 

LVP did say at the dinner to Teddi that her and Dorit resolved it, Teddi decided to yap about it anyway and then everyone sided with Dorit. Teddi is so boring I think she needed to be in the drama to stay relevant.


----------



## bisousx

I agree ^. My hubby’s friends spent the week with us, brought their kids... the kiddos were otherwise well behaved but I saw the little baby attempting to slap my dog. The mom had the gall to say that my dog “better not” bite her child.. like what? Why don’t you keep your child away from the dog when you’re in MY home or the kid will be learning a valuable lesson not to slap animals


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

bisousx said:


> I agree ^. My hubby’s friends spent the week with us, brought their kids... the kiddos were otherwise well behaved but I saw the little baby attempting to slap my dog. The mom had the gall to say that my dog “better not” bite her child.. like what? Why don’t you keep your child away from the dog when you’re in MY home or the kid will be learning a valuable lesson not to slap animals



Yessssssssss I cant stand parents who think their child can whatever they want and the dog should take. Like my dog is well behaved unlike your kid right now, so you keep them in line or my dog will LOL.


----------



## bisousx

PradaforRada said:


> Yessssssssss I cant stand parents who think their child can whatever they want and the dog should take. Like my dog is well behaved unlike your kid right now, so you keep them in line or my dog will LOL.



The best part was when another group of friends came to visit my husband and brought their 3 yr old and 6 yr old. The 6 yr old was irrationally afraid of my dog (a sweet senior pug who only cares about food and sleeping) and while my hubby was out fixing something, these friends decided to put our dog in the garage without asking. 

Husband was so pissed when he found out that he told his friends that their children can go in the garage if they’re so afraid  

Then he released our dog from the garage and let the 6 yr old scream and cry for a minute - the kid then got over it and now loves my dog   It makes it clear to me that these behaviors are a parenting issue and not really the fault of the kid.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

bisousx said:


> The best part was when another group of friends came to visit my husband and brought their 3 yr old and 6 yr old. The 6 yr old was irrationally afraid of my dog (a sweet senior pug who only cares about food and sleeping) and while my hubby was out fixing something, these friends decided to put our dog in the garage without asking.
> 
> Husband was so pissed when he found out that he told his friends that their children can go in the garage if they’re so afraid
> 
> Then he released our dog from the garage and let the 6 yr old scream and cry for a minute - the kid then got over it and now loves my dog   It makes it clear to me that these behaviors are a parenting issue and not really the fault of the kid.



L O L ..... did they forget "my house my rules" who does that?! Your husband handled it very well idk if I would have.


----------



## pjhm

I missed last 2 episodes and just caught up. Seems to me Rinna set fire to the story in her attempt to smear LVP. The dogs have higher IQ  than Dorit, glad they are out of her home.


----------



## TC1

Rinna stayed out of the drama last season and this season she can't wait to jump right back in. I wonder if they told Erika that they need more actual personality from her and less Erika Jayne. They did enough promo for her crap career the last few seasons.


----------



## simone72

TC1 said:


> Rinna stayed out of the drama last season and this season she can't wait to jump right back in. I wonder if they told Erika that they need more actual personality from her and less Erika Jayne. They did enough promo for her crap career the last few seasons.


Erika was on the Andy Cohen Sirius show and on her best behavior I almost liked her again ! She sounded humble and thankful. Agreed Rinna ready to stir the pot this season


----------



## TC1

simone72 said:


> Erika was on the Andy Cohen Sirius show and on her best behavior I almost liked her again ! She sounded humble and thankful. Agreed Rinna ready to stir the pot this season


Perhaps the $15 million dollar lawsuit against her husband has brought her humility.


----------



## bisousx

LVP is a strange bird. Don’t understand her little jabs at Dorit and her obvious puppeteering of gossip. Why not be straight, *talk *to your friend instead of making little insults here and there and hide behind the British humor excuse. She’s so see through, not even funny.


----------



## sydgirl

klcar said:


> Is that why her eye is different? Is she covering it up as something else but really it’s a bad plastic surgery job?


Yeah i noticed one of her eyes is different... botox gone bad?!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Just watched the beginning of the episode which i missed originally. Not sure why Kyle made it seem like a big deal that Lisa wouldnt want her telling Rinna when she clearly said she doesnt want to talk about. Kyle runs her mouth too often, asking if shes still mad at her after LVP said she doesnt want to talk about it yet again. 

And then Lisa stirring the pot. No Kyle, you werent both told at VD about it, Teddi knew before. And Teddi told you because she prob felt awkward when Kyle keeps repeating what happened. 

Honestly these women yap more than some of the dogs at VD!


----------



## DC-Cutie

the whole show is revolving around a damn dog!  I need these ladies to get another topic of discussion


----------



## Jayne1

I didn't notice Kyle's eye, although I noticed her constantly adjusting her hair in a Lisa scene. 

I also noticed Lisa's big rock has no sparkle. It looked like a grey piece of glass.  And she was in the sunshine so there should have been a bit of sparkle.

I'd rather have a ring a few carats smaller (and it will still be huge) that has some brilliance, but on second thought, maybe her ring wasn't a diamond.  Maybe it was quartz?


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Jayne1 said:


> I didn't notice Kyle's eye, although I noticed her constantly adjusting her hair in a Lisa scene.
> 
> I also noticed Lisa's big rock has no sparkle. It looked like a grey piece of glass.  And she was in the sunshine so there should have been a bit of sparkle.
> 
> I'd rather have a ring a few carats smaller (and it will still be huge) that has some brilliance, but on second thought, maybe her ring wasn't a diamond.  Maybe it was quartz?



I know most ppl (in NY at least) who have fancy erings get a replica made in SS & CZ for whwn they go in beachy vacations for it to not get ruined or stolen. Maybe thats what she had? 


Can we also talk about Erikas “heart felt note”. That seemed like such a BS cold and distant note. Like something you write when a coworkers family or someone you dont really know passes. Very generic.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Rhinna is SO jealous of LVP and is DESPERATE for her role in the show, she was on a podcast saying she is disgusted that LVP gets special treatment from Bravo


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> the whole show is revolving around a damn dog!  I need these ladies to get another topic of discussion



Lol you honestly think they’re gonna talk about what is going on with them? Dorit will keel over at the dog topic being brought up or some other crap she doesn’t want out there. She’s not about to talk about her *ahem* alleged financial circumstances... 

It’s just so obvious what they’re all doing...


----------



## swags

I can't with Rhinna's daughters so called eating disorder. I remember those brats fat shaming when they were in Lisa's childhood town. And yes I know it happens all the time with teens but they were dumb enough to do it on camera. Now that they are the low budget Gigi and Bella wannabes they want to try and redeem with their panic and eating disorders.


----------



## imgg

Glitterandstuds said:


> Rhinna is SO jealous of LVP and is DESPERATE for her role in the show, she was on a podcast saying she is disgusted that LVP gets special treatment from Bravo



Lisa R is an evil b***** masked by inappropriate laughter.  She called out LVP for orchestrating the whole dog thing, when that is exactly what Rhinna did with Teddi and Kyle but they are too stupid to see that Lisa R put those thoughts in their heads.   Meanwhile Rinna sits back and enjoys her dirty work.  Pretty sick.  I can see why LVP is done with these ladies.

I have to admit Dennis R looked pretty amazing when she recreated that Bond scene.


----------



## kemilia

White Orchid said:


> Me too.  Any photos or links we can see?


Every time I watch Million Dollar Listings LA, I push pause when the panoramic views are being shown, unreal how these homes are stacked up on top of one another, and then some are just clinging to a slope, which is (to me, a flatlander in the Midwest) just a mudslide and disaster waiting to happen. 

I recently saw one (don't remember the show) where there was an in-ground swimming pool that was floating over one of these slopes with big pylons holding it and the patio up! Crazy (from a flatlander's point of view ).


----------



## kemilia

meluvs2shop said:


> What’s up with Dorit’s hair this season?


And what was that flat gold thing in it? I did like the gold bobby pins from last season, but then there was that weird gold leaf skull cap from before. She must like her hair and anything she can get to stick to it.


----------



## kemilia

imgg said:


> Lisa R is an evil b***** masked by inappropriate laughter.  She called out LVP for orchestrating the whole dog thing, when that is exactly what Rhinna did with Teddi and Kyle but they are too stupid to see that Lisa R put those thoughts in their heads.   Meanwhile Rinna sits back and enjoys her dirty work.  Pretty sick.  I can see why LVP is done with these ladies.
> 
> I have to admit Dennis R looked pretty amazing when she recreated that Bond scene.


She (Rinna) did do a damn good LVP impersonation though.


----------



## kemilia

Jayne1 said:


> Kyle and LisaR sip their booze though a straw, but at the side of their mouth. Is that for the sake of not getting wrinkles or saving their lipstick?  It does look stupid, mostly because they have to use their fingers to carefully place it there, but if they sip though straws everyday, then it must have a purpose, I guess.


I see that with the woman on WWHL too.


----------



## imgg

kemilia said:


> She (Rinna) did do a damn good LVP impersonation though.


Are you referring to a voice impersonation of LVP or doing exactly what she accused LVP of doing (masterminding)?


----------



## kemilia

bisousx said:


> The best part was when another group of friends came to visit my husband and brought their 3 yr old and 6 yr old. The 6 yr old was irrationally afraid of my dog (a sweet senior pug who only cares about food and sleeping) and while my hubby was out fixing something, these friends decided to put our dog in the garage without asking.
> 
> Husband was so pissed when he found out that he told his friends that their children can go in the garage if they’re so afraid
> 
> Then he released our dog from the garage and let the 6 yr old scream and cry for a minute - the kid then got over it and now loves my dog   It makes it clear to me that these behaviors are a parenting issue and not really the fault of the kid.


Good for your hubbie! I also have a pug and if some one put her out in the garage, there would be hell to pay (and this really applies to any breed of dog--my house, my rules).


----------



## kemilia

imgg said:


> Are you referring to a voice impersonation of LVP or doing exactly what she accused LVP of doing (masterminding)?


Voice. She did really well with it.


----------



## kemilia

PradaforRada said:


> I know most ppl (in NY at least) who have fancy erings get a replica made in SS & CZ for whwn they go in beachy vacations for it to not get ruined or stolen. Maybe thats what she had?
> 
> 
> Can we also talk about Erikas *“heart felt note”*. That seemed like such a BS cold and distant note. Like something you write when a coworkers family or someone you dont really know passes. Very generic.


At first I thought LVP was out of line complaining about a hand-written note from Ericka, but then E said she took a pic of it because she knew it would be discussed--either a show producer told her to do that or she is one calculating person.


----------



## imgg

kemilia said:


> Voice. She did really well with it.


Ha, I missed it.  I tune her out in her confessionals and try to in most of her scenes.


----------



## baghagg

kemilia said:


> either a show producer told her to do that or she is one calculating person.



A producer absolutely set that up!


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> I can't with Rhinna's daughters so called eating disorder. I remember those brats fat shaming when they were in Lisa's childhood town. And yes I know it happens all the time with teens but they were dumb enough to do it on camera. Now that they are the low budget Gigi and Bella wannabes they want to try and redeem with their panic and eating disorders.


The Hadid girls may be more profitable right now, but Rinna's daughters are much prettier.  Unfortunately her older daughter probably is not tall enough to make it to the top..


----------



## tweegy

kemilia said:


> At first I thought LVP was out of line complaining about a hand-written note from Ericka, but then E said she took a pic of it because she knew it would be discussed--either a show producer told her to do that or she is one calculating person.


I think its the latter considering it's Ericka. Could also have been another cast mate *Coughkyleorrinnacoughcough*


----------



## tweegy

imgg said:


> Are you referring to a voice impersonation of LVP or doing exactly what she accused LVP of doing (masterminding)?


OOOOH the Shade LOL


----------



## kemilia

baghagg said:


> The Hadid girls may be more profitable right now, but Rinna's daughters are much prettier.  Unfortunately her older daughter probably is not tall enough to make it to the top..


The season when Rinna was all "my daughters are gonna be models!" I thought they were way too short (and other things). At least the Hadid girls are (or appear to be) tall.

This will go down as the era where famous moms (Cindy, Yolanda, Christie, Rinna) were able to push their kids onto the runway, nobody discovered them and said "you MUST model."


----------



## CeeJay

kemilia said:


> Every time I watch Million Dollar Listings LA, I push pause when the panoramic views are being shown, unreal how these homes are stacked up on top of one another, and then some are just clinging to a slope, which is (to me, a flatlander in the Midwest) just a mudslide and disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> I recently saw one (don't remember the show) where there was an in-ground swimming pool that was floating over one of these slopes with big pylons holding it and the patio up! Crazy (from a flatlander's point of view ).


Yup, every little inch/bit of land, regardless of the hills/slopes .. is used out here because land is so freakin' expensive.  Everywhere you look, there is construction of either some stupid box disaster by some foreign developer  -OR-  yet another "luxury" condo or apartment complex.  Meanwhile, we have more & more people living on the streets because of the cost of living out here (and mind you, coming from Boston .. I didn't exactly live in a cheap place either!).  

As I've said before, you could not even PAY me to live in one of those houses, and the last pouring rain we got resulted in many mudslides and homes ending up on the Pacific Coast Highway.  When I've taken friends (from other parts of the country) through the various Canyons (Laurel, Benedict, Beverly Glen) .. they all gasp when they see the DIRT .. no vegetation whatsoever other than an errant bush/scrub .. but yet, there is construction going on.  These houses are not only on top of each other, but they are built so close to the actual road (especially Beverly Glen) that honestly, if someone goes to fast and loses control of their car, they are going to be joining you in your living room or kitchen!  It's happened many times ..


----------



## CeeJay

kemilia said:


> The season when Rinna was all "my daughters are gonna be models!" I thought they were way too short (and other things). At least the Hadid girls are (or appear to be) tall.
> 
> This will go down as the era where famous moms (Cindy, Yolanda, Christie, Rinna) were able to push their kids onto the runway, nobody discovered them and said "you MUST model."


Rinna's daughters are modeling in Asia, according to my fashion friends, that is not considered the "top" area to model.  Hadid's daughters have many Ads with well-known companies, they have appeared on the covers of various magazines, have walked the runways in Paris, London, Milan, NY - in other words, where the "top models" do their work .. so Rinna can think they are 'A' grade, but they are more like 'C' grade.  I think Gigi is very pretty; Bella has pretty eyes .. but her horrible nose job just drives me nuts and her over-plump lips.  Agree though that there are so many 'daughters/sons' of Celebs that model just because they have a 'name'.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

The whole problem is LVP refuses to be upfront about how she feels about Dorit.  She finds her to be a duplicitous sh*t stirrer as we see every season.  Throw Doritos under the bus as she is clearly out of line with the dog situation.  Are they too poor for $5k? I think not.  The real question is what does PK have on Lisa and Ken that they don’t want to cut them out. Must have a side business or mutual relationship somewhere off the show that we don’t see.  

I think the rest of the ladies already deemed LVP underhanded and looks for evidence anywhere.  They aren’t wrong bc she isn’t an upfront I’m your face person but I think it was classes to gang up on someone who just experienced such a tremendous loss. Shame!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

kemilia said:


> At first I thought LVP was out of line complaining about a hand-written note from Ericka, but then E said she took a pic of it because she knew it would be discussed--either a show producer told her to do that or she is one calculating person.


Honestly though she mentioned and they replayed an old clip of when LVP dog died and she told Erika she wish she texted or something. So it seems that Erika knew what would work in helping LVP cope and feel support from friends in a time like this and jsut didnt care enough about her to try. Honestly picking up the phone isnt that difficult.


----------



## TC1

It's clear that Erika and LVP are only friends on the show. She didn't know her brother, and isn't her REAL friend. The card was appropriate. A phone call would have been awkward, IMO


----------



## frick&frack

imgg said:


> Lisa R is an evil b***** masked by inappropriate laughter.  She called out LVP for orchestrating the whole dog thing, when that is exactly what Rhinna did with Teddi and Kyle but they are too stupid to see that Lisa R put those thoughts in their heads.   Meanwhile Rinna sits back and enjoys her dirty work.  Pretty sick.  I can see why LVP is done with these ladies.



[emoji817][emoji817][emoji817][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji95]


----------



## imgg

PradaforRada said:


> Honestly though she mentioned and they replayed an old clip of when LVP dog died and she told Erika she wish she texted or something. So it seems that Erika knew what would work in helping LVP cope and feel support from friends in a time like this and jsut didnt care enough about her to try. Honestly picking up the phone isnt that difficult.


I agree, but it is clear that LVP wants a friendship and Erika clearly doesn't feel the same.  Erika doesn't seem like the type to have real close friends and that's how she likes it.  Time for LVP to stop trying.


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> It's clear that Erika and LVP are only friends on the show. She didn't know her brother, and isn't her REAL friend. The card was appropriate. A phone call would have been awkward, IMO


Yes, it does seem that they are co-workers and that's it. I thought the card was quite nice, considering.


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> It's clear that Erika and LVP are only friends on the show. She didn't know her brother, and isn't her REAL friend. The card was appropriate. A phone call would have been awkward, IMO


... except for that dopey storyline when Erika knew who Nanny K was but Kyle did not


----------



## jmaemonte

I just read that Lisa is getting another spinoff for Vanderpump Dogs..........Interesting, considering the storyline this year.


----------



## Nahreen

So another show with bickering staff and this one set at a place that is a charity organisation. One can wonder if this whole dog story is just an introduction to the new show.


----------



## imgg

PradaforRada said:


> Honestly though she mentioned and they replayed an old clip of when LVP dog died and she told Erika she wish she texted or something. So it seems that Erika knew what would work in helping LVP cope and feel support from friends in a time like this and jsut didnt care enough about her to try. Honestly picking up the phone isnt that difficult.


I meant to add before- Erika is a cold girl.  She is not capable of caring for anyone but herself.  Yes, LVP has her issues, but she also has a heart and she needs to stop trying to befriend heartless people.  Erika's reaction was over the top as usual and Lisa just lost her brother, these ladies could care less.  Really sad to see unfold.


----------



## pjhm

It’s clear when new seasons start and they mention how they haven’t seen each other in ages, that they are just “friends” during show time. The fake “ you don’t really love me” “ you don’t have my back “ is getting old. We viewers see it as it really is....


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

kemilia said:


> She (Rinna) did do a damn good LVP impersonation though.



I laughed so hard when I saw that segment. I had to rewatch it three times, it was so funny.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I had to watch the card scene 2 times to make sure I wasn't missing anything.  But that good girl Erika knows the kind of game Lisa plays and took a pic of the card~!!!  Loved it!


----------



## LemonDrop

PradaforRada said:


> I know most ppl (in NY at least) who have fancy erings get a replica made in SS & CZ for whwn they go in beachy vacations for it to not get ruined or stolen. Maybe thats what she had?
> 
> 
> Can we also talk about Erikas “heart felt note”. That seemed like such a BS cold and distant note. *Like something you write when a coworkers family or someone you dont really know passes.* Very generic.



 They are co-workers. Erikas flaw was that she didn't show enough fake concern.


----------



## LemonDrop

theamericanchinadoll said:


> *Throw Doritos under the bus *



 My spell check changes Dorit to Doritos all the time too but for Gods sake don't throw the Doritos under the bus.


----------



## LemonDrop

PradaforRada said:


> Honestly though she mentioned and they replayed an old clip of when LVP dog died and she told Erika *she wish she texted or something*. So it seems that Erika knew what would work in helping LVP cope and feel support from friends in a time like this and jsut didnt care enough about her to try. Honestly picking up the phone isnt that difficult.



LVP said that Erika should have texted. Which some people might see as a pretty cold way to send condolences. Erika heard that and actually went one step above and sent handwritten condolences. I guess some people think a text is more personal and some people think writing a note is more personal. Now LVP is complaining that Erika should have called or sent flowers because the others sent flowers. it's odd that part of LVPs coping is turning against Erika in times of grief.


----------



## LemonDrop

TC1 said:


> It's clear that Erika and LVP are only friends on the show. She didn't know her brother, and isn't her REAL friend. The card was appropriate. A phone call would have been awkward, IMO



Exactly !!!! I would feel rude and obnoxious calling someone that I only knew casually in their time of grief.  Who am I to put any demands on their time and expect them to share such an intimate experience with me?  I think Erika is very thoughtful.


----------



## LemonDrop

jmaemonte said:


> I just read that Lisa is getting another spinoff for Vanderpump Dogs..........Interesting, considering the storyline this year.



 So Rinna knows exactly what LVP is up to.  LVP is an OG Reality star plugging her new show and Rinna are calling her out.  LVP and Rinna is the storyline I'll enjoy this season.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jmaemonte said:


> I just read that Lisa is getting another spinoff for Vanderpump Dogs..........Interesting, considering the storyline this year.


I'll watch!  Getting tired of these B**** and BV used to be one of my fav HW shows.


----------



## LemonDrop

is it just me or is a lot of the language concerning the Bahamas seem to be an attempt at manipulating viewers into believing Dorit took the girls there? like she is treating them to a vacation?  Dorit is saying that she is taking the girls to a private island. She is providing them with this suite and that suite.  She is getting a private jet. But everything I watch has the resorts name plastered on it.  From the jet to the private island. I know that these trips on these shows are subsidized by companies wanting to promote a product. But on this trip it seems like every other word out of Dorits mouth is an attempt to lead viewers to believe her and PK are a sugar momma and daddy.  I have seen this resorts name at least 5 times. it is so obvious that this is all a contractual trade off for advertising.


----------



## Jayne1

LemonDrop said:


> is it just me or is a lot of the language concerning the Bahamas seem to be an attempt at manipulating viewers into believing Dorit took the girls there? like she is treating them to a vacation?  Dorit is saying that she is taking the girls to a private island. She is providing them with this suite and that suite.  She is getting a private jet. But everything I watch has the resorts name plastered on it.  From the jet to the private island. I know that these trips on these shows are subsidized by companies wanting to promote a product. But on this trip it seems like every other word out of Dorits mouth is an attempt to lead viewers to believe her and PK are a sugar momma and daddy.  I have seen this resorts name at least 5 times. it is so obvious that this is all a contractual trade off for advertising.


Bravo pays for all the girl trips.  I don't know how much is subsidized, but often it is blatantly obvious the resort or hotel gives them freebies in exchange for the visibility.

Some HWs stress that it is their trip and others are more relaxed and don't pretend what everyone knows can't be true.

Apparently this Bahamas trip is not to a very exclusive resort -- the trip is more of a New Jersey or OC level and not on the usual BH level.


----------



## baghagg

Baha Mar is the hottest, newest Bahamian property right now.  It's in line with the Atlantis, only newer, fresher, without the water park..


----------



## swags

I would never call anyone out on the condolence they sent.
The ones I noticed were those that said nothing.


----------



## swags

I admire LVPs love of animals. However, I don’t think I want to see a spin-off. I also don’t know if I fault Dorit. Nobody wants their kids to get bit. It’s unfortunate what happened but at least the dog was returned to Vanderpump,
I think Rhinnas daughters are very pretty as are Kyles, the Hadids and the other children. Dorits kids are very cute. What I don’t care about is another modeling jump off.  It’s hard to tell if these eating and panic disorders are real or just enhanced for the show,


----------



## pjhm

swags said:


> I would never call anyone out on the condolence they sent.
> The ones I noticed were those that said nothing.


Agree, LVP was out of line .


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

LemonDrop said:


> They are co-workers. Erikas flaw was that she didn't show enough fake concern.



I agree. I think Erika’s card to Lisa was perfectly fine and well-suited for their work relationship.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

baghagg said:


> Baha Mar is the hottest, newest Bahamian property right now.  It's in line with the Atlantis, only newer, fresher, without the water park..



Funny you mention the Atlantis. Baha Mar’s architecture reminds me of Atlantis The Palm in Dubai, where the girls stayed a couple of years ago.


----------



## CeeJay

LemonDrop said:


> is it just me or is a lot of the language concerning the Bahamas seem to be an attempt at manipulating viewers into believing Dorit took the girls there? like she is treating them to a vacation?  Dorit is saying that she is taking the girls to a private island. She is providing them with this suite and that suite.  She is getting a private jet. But everything I watch has the resorts name plastered on it.  From the jet to the private island. I know that these trips on these shows are subsidized by companies wanting to promote a product. But on this trip it seems like every other word out of Dorits mouth is an attempt to lead viewers to believe her and PK are a sugar momma and daddy.  I have seen this resorts name at least 5 times. it is so obvious that this is all a contractual trade off for advertising.


HA - Dorit is a pathological liar (she seems to forget that her lies are recorded each year and she is called out on them).  That being said, she and PK should be pretty darn careful about "trying" to tout this as a gift to the other BH 'wives' because, after all, PK filed for bankruptcy in the UK, is in debt (lawsuit) here in the US re: his gambling debts and Dorit is also getting sued by an investor in her "beach" line.  Anyone remember what happened to the Guidice's on RHofNJ???  Those 2 went to jail because of lying to the courts; so that is SUPER STUPID of them to pretend that this is NOT something that Bravo does with each group of housewives!!!


----------



## baghagg

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Funny you mention the Atlantis. Baha Mar’s architecture reminds me of Atlantis The Palm in Dubai, where the girls stayed a couple of years ago.


Baha Mar is the absolute competitor to Atlantis in the Bahamas right now.. it took a long time to build and it actually changed hands (ownership) during construction, thus creating even more of a construction delay.  However, it looks gorgeous on the show, as was intended, as well as during my drive-by, (I've only driven past it during final construction phase, haven't stayed there yet).


----------



## Jayne1

baghagg said:


> Baha Mar is the absolute competitor to Atlantis in the Bahamas right now.. it took a long time to build and it actually changed hands (ownership) during construction, thus creating even more of a construction delay.  However, it looks gorgeous on the show, as was intended, as well as during my drive-by, (I've only driven past it during final construction phase, haven't stayed there yet).


What do you think about this writer's opinion of the hotel:

_Here on New Providence Island we have an enormous complex featuring three hotels, a 100,000-square-foot casino, and more than 2,000 rooms. Yes, that means while some of the suites have their own butlers and some guests are treated to lunch and massages on a private island, you will most likely not get that. You will be next to a cramped pool with about 3,000 other people who will most likely be Canadians in cargo shorts past the knees and Crocs. But don’t worry, all of the fountains shoot high enough that the droplets reach the stratosphere. Doesn’t that sound like paradise?”

While the rich women’s trip to this resort looked magical, there is no way that Erika Jayne, Kyle Richards, or Lisa Vanderpump would ever set foot in that enormous eyesore of a resort if the bill weren’t entirely being footed by someone else and they weren’t contractually obligated to be there. Obviously the resort kept them away from the rabble, so even while they were at dinner, cheek to jowl with a church group from Missouri and a woman from Arkansas who is about to enter her third marriage, it looked like the whole thing was very luxurious._

https://www.vulture.com/2019/02/real-housewives-of-beverly-hills-recap-season-9-episode-3.html


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> What do you think about this writer's opinion of the hotel:
> 
> _Here on New Providence Island we have an enormous complex featuring three hotels, a 100,000-square-foot casino, and more than 2,000 rooms. Yes, that means while some of the suites have their own butlers and some guests are treated to lunch and massages on a private island, you will most likely not get that. You will be next to a cramped pool with about 3,000 other people who will most likely be Canadians in cargo shorts past the knees and Crocs. But don’t worry, all of the fountains shoot high enough that the droplets reach the stratosphere. Doesn’t that sound like paradise?”
> 
> While the rich women’s trip to this resort looked magical, there is no way that Erika Jayne, Kyle Richards, or Lisa Vanderpump would ever set foot in that enormous eyesore of a resort if the bill weren’t entirely being footed by someone else and they weren’t contractually obligated to be there. Obviously the resort kept them away from the rabble, so even while they were at dinner, cheek to jowl with a church group from Missouri and a woman from Arkansas who is about to enter her third marriage, it looked like the whole thing was very luxurious._
> 
> https://www.vulture.com/2019/02/real-housewives-of-beverly-hills-recap-season-9-episode-3.html


When I followed the link you provided it revealed that this is an article written about the most recent episode by an entertainment reporter, not a travel site.. From the tone of the whole article it sounds as if the writer has never actually visited the resort, but rather is lamenting about his own contempt pertaining to middle class travel, in general.  If you are interested in this resort there are reviews and YouTube videos online which will give you a far clearer view of what it has to offer.


----------



## RueMonge

Jayne1 said:


> What do you think about this writer's opinion of the hotel:
> 
> _Here on New Providence Island we have an enormous complex featuring three hotels, a 100,000-square-foot casino, and more than 2,000 rooms. Yes, that means while some of the suites have their own butlers and some guests are treated to lunch and massages on a private island, you will most likely not get that. You will be next to a cramped pool with about 3,000 other people who will most likely be Canadians in cargo shorts past the knees and Crocs. But don’t worry, all of the fountains shoot high enough that the droplets reach the stratosphere. Doesn’t that sound like paradise?”
> 
> While the rich women’s trip to this resort looked magical, there is no way that Erika Jayne, Kyle Richards, or Lisa Vanderpump would ever set foot in that enormous eyesore of a resort if the bill weren’t entirely being footed by someone else and they weren’t contractually obligated to be there. Obviously the resort kept them away from the rabble, so even while they were at dinner, cheek to jowl with a church group from Missouri and a woman from Arkansas who is about to enter her third marriage, it looked like the whole thing was very luxurious._
> 
> https://www.vulture.com/2019/02/real-housewives-of-beverly-hills-recap-season-9-episode-3.html



Hard to know if the author's opinion of the resort is accurate, since they so easily show their superiority to Canadian travelers, churchgoers from Missouri, and divorcées from Arkansas.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> What do you think about this writer's opinion of the hotel:
> 
> _Here on New Providence Island we have an enormous complex featuring three hotels, a 100,000-square-foot casino, and more than 2,000 rooms. Yes, that means while some of the suites have their own butlers and some guests are treated to lunch and massages on a private island, you will most likely not get that. You will be next to a cramped pool with about 3,000 other people who will most likely be Canadians in cargo shorts past the knees and Crocs. But don’t worry, all of the fountains shoot high enough that the droplets reach the stratosphere. Doesn’t that sound like paradise?”
> 
> While the rich women’s trip to this resort looked magical, there is no way that Erika Jayne, Kyle Richards, or Lisa Vanderpump would ever set foot in that enormous eyesore of a resort if the bill weren’t entirely being footed by someone else and they weren’t contractually obligated to be there. Obviously the resort kept them away from the rabble, so even while they were at dinner, cheek to jowl with a church group from Missouri and a woman from Arkansas who is about to enter her third marriage, it looked like the whole thing was very luxurious._
> 
> https://www.vulture.com/2019/02/real-housewives-of-beverly-hills-recap-season-9-episode-3.html



I think it’s hilarious and true. The writer is just trying to illustrate how ordinary folk gravitate towards places like Atlantis. The super rich aren’t going to stay in a giant resort with normal people. They can rent one of Bahamas’ numerous private islands that comes with mansion, boat/jet skis and fly their friends for $250k a week.


----------



## Jayne1

baghagg said:


> When I followed the link you provided it revealed that this is an article written about the most recent episode by an entertainment reporter, not a travel site.. From the tone of the whole article it sounds as if the writer has never actually visited the resort, but rather is lamenting about his own contempt pertaining to middle class travel, in general.  If you are interested in this resort there are reviews and YouTube videos online which will give you a far clearer view of what it has to offer.


You are probably right, but parts did ring true about the average person going on holiday to a big resort.  

I resented the part about 'Canadians in cargo shorts past the knees and Crocs' though.  lol


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> You are probably right, but parts did ring true about the average person going on holiday to a big resort.
> 
> I resented the part about 'Canadians in cargo shorts past the knees and Crocs' though.  lol


Yes, he's clearly making fun of several groups under the guise of humor..  also,  both Atlantis properties (Dubai and Bahamas) are expensive vacations for the average person. In other words, most average people I know who would like to go, take their families, etc., haven't due to the sheer expense of vacationing at these properties, comparatively.  Bahamas Atlantis has The Cove, Ocean Club, etc which are like resorts within the resort and are even pricier.  Also, while the housewives tend to have money, most are not part of the wealthiest ten percent (give or take) of society who can rent entire islands, run around on their private jets, yachts, etc.
They will vacation in tony locations, stay with friends or at friend's vacation homes, etc, that is true.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> HA - Dorit is a pathological liar (she seems to forget that her lies are recorded each year and she is called out on them).  That being said, she and PK should be pretty darn careful about "trying" to tout this as a gift to the other BH 'wives' because, after all, PK filed for bankruptcy in the UK, is in debt (lawsuit) here in the US re: his gambling debts and Dorit is also getting sued by an investor in her "beach" line.  Anyone remember what happened to the Guidice's on RHofNJ???  Those 2 went to jail because of lying to the courts; so that is SUPER STUPID of them to pretend that this is NOT something that Bravo does with each group of housewives!!!



Agreed! I hate Dorit so much. Such a clueless idiot!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

bisousx said:


> I think it’s hilarious and true. The writer is just trying to illustrate how ordinary folk gravitate towards places like Atlantis. The super rich aren’t going to stay in a giant resort with normal people. They can rent one of Bahamas’ numerous private islands that comes with mansion, boat/jet skis and fly their friends for $250k a week.



I think people like to exaggerate how much the super rich spends. I can tell you first hand that liquidity is a huge problem for a lot of these “super rich”. I can’t imagine going over $75k per week.  For a person to spend $250k, you would have to spend $35k+ a day. Maybe if they chartered a plane.


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I think people like to exaggerate how much the super rich spends. I can tell you first hand that liquidity is a huge problem for a lot of these “super rich”. I can’t imagine going over $75k per week.  For a person to spend $250k, you would have to spend $35k+ a day. Maybe if they chartered a plane.


SO TRUE!!!!  In fact, When I did a brief stint in Hedge Funds (NYC, Connecticut) .. heck, these "super-rich" NEVER, EVER seemed to have any Cash on them and as such, when we would go out for lunch to a place where it was only Cash .. guess who had to pay??? .. MOI!!!  Did they ever pay me back? .. NOPE  \\  cheap, cheap, cheap!


----------



## hedgwin99

CeeJay said:


> SO TRUE!!!!  In fact, When I did a brief stint in Hedge Funds (NYC, Connecticut) .. heck, these "super-rich" NEVER, EVER seemed to have any Cash on them and as such, when we would go out for lunch to a place where it was only Cash .. guess who had to pay??? .. MOI!!!  Did they ever pay me back? .. NOPE  \\  cheap, cheap, cheap!



Lol! It’s the truth and that is how they stay rich!


----------



## zooba

Never thought I would say this..... panty gate is looking pretty entertaining compared to puppy gate.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> I admire LVPs love of animals. However, I don’t think I want to see a spin-off. *I also don’t know if I fault Dorit. Nobody wants their kids to get bit. It’s unfortunate what happened but at least the dog was returned to Vanderpump.
> *
> I think Rhinnas daughters are very pretty as are Kyles, the Hadids and the other children. Dorits kids are very cute. What I don’t care about is another modeling jump off.  *It’s hard to tell if these eating and panic disorders are real *or just enhanced for the show,



*There is a lot in the press that questions Dorit's truthfulness re the biting -- she used the same excuse to return the dog she previously adopted from VPdogs.  It is also said that she personally turned the dog into the shelter.  The terms "no kill" and "high kill" are really not applicable when a dog is surrendered on the basis of biting -- those dogs are often euthenized because they are not considered adoptable.  Additionally, even "no kill" shelters euthanize dogs regularly -- as I was personally told by the head of the "no kill" shelter in my city.  And there is no evidence that Dorit knew the dog would be scanned and returned to LVDogs.  So, yes, Dorit is absolutely and unforgivably wrong here. *

I* was shocked when I saw the photo of Rinna's daughter at her thinnest.  It totally looked like Rinna in all the bikini photos she constantly posts on IG.  All of the serious talk by Rinna about how proud she is of her daughter etc. flies in the face of the fact that her daughters have been exposed to her obsession with weight their whole lives.  She never eats.  And I doubt the reference to women who live in her mother's town as "chub chubs" was the only time that weight was discussed in a disparaging way by Rinna and her daughters.  She clearly had a role in her daughter's problem.*


----------



## Jayne1

hedgwin99 said:


> Lol! It’s the truth and that is how they stay rich!


That's what I was going to say.  Cheap bastards.  That's how they stay rich.


----------



## frick&frack

lulilu said:


> *There is a lot in the press that questions Dorit's truthfulness re the biting -- she used the same excuse to return the dog she previously adopted from VPdogs.  It is also said that she personally turned the dog into the shelter.  The terms "no kill" and "high kill" are really not applicable when a dog is surrendered on the basis of biting -- those dogs are often euthenized because they are not considered adoptable.  Additionally, even "no kill" shelters euthanize dogs regularly -- as I was personally told by the head of the "no kill" shelter in my city.  And there is no evidence that Dorit knew the dog would be scanned and returned to LVDogs.  So, yes, Dorit is absolutely and unforgivably wrong here. *
> 
> I* was shocked when I saw the photo of Rinna's daughter at her thinnest.  It totally looked like Rinna in all the bikini photos she constantly posts on IG.  All of the serious talk by Rinna about how proud she is of her daughter etc. flies in the face of the fact that her daughters have been exposed to her obsession with weight their whole lives.  She never eats.  And I doubt the reference to women who live in her mother's town as "chub chubs" was the only time that weight was discussed in a disparaging way by Rinna and her daughters.  She clearly had a role in her daughter's problem.*



I agree with every single word. 

I don’t believe for one second that Dorit’s kids were bitten by either dog. The only scenario I could believe was if a: the dog was a puppy & that’s all puppies do (but it doesn’t hurt), or b: her kids were being way too rough or pulling the dog’s tail (which I can imagine since they seem to get no parenting from her).


----------



## baghagg

Does anyone on TPF have any information about Dorit's outfit, is it a jumpsuit, 2-piece, who makes it, etc?.  Thanks so much!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

baghagg said:


> Does anyone on TPF have any information about Dorit's outfit, is it a jumpsuit, 2-piece, who makes it, etc?.  Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363253



Maybe it is her own brand but it looks a lot like something made by Versace


----------



## baghagg

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Maybe it is her own brand but it looks a lot like something made by Versace


I thought Versace as well, was hoping someone out there may know conclusively!  Thanks for your response[emoji8]


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> SO TRUE!!!!  In fact, When I did a brief stint in Hedge Funds (NYC, Connecticut) .. heck, these "super-rich" NEVER, EVER seemed to have any Cash on them and as such, when we would go out for lunch to a place where it was only Cash .. guess who had to pay??? .. MOI!!!  Did they ever pay me back? .. NOPE  \\  cheap, cheap, cheap!



Haha depends on the fund and the clientele
it attracts.  My dad invest with a firm in Greenwich. We have been using them for years. Hard to find a good portfolio manager with a steady performance. Rich dudes are exceedingly cheap unless they are trying to show off. My husband’s former boss was one of those crazy people. He threw a party and rented out LIV’s second floor in Fontainebleau Miami Beach for $300k for one night 4 years ago. Never heard of anybody doing anything that extravagant for a birthday party for only a few hours. Apparently it was some legendary party eye roll [emoji849]. I know for a fact he is a cheap dude


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I am in love with Camille this season.  I love how she goes after Dorit.  It IS the second dog!  Kyle and Camille seem to be the only ones defending Lisa.  

The ladies this season are super vicious this season and determined that LVP has set them up. She just went thru some serious loss. Who treats people like that when they are going lose.



Lisa Rinna is in the same commercial with Kris Jenner for captain marvel.  It is like they are the same person with the same personality lol.


----------



## Baglady41

I cannot stand Dorit. Teddy is getting on my nerves too. I don’t believe that both dogs bite anyone. Also that shot of PK‘s “bite” looks like a scratch.  Lisa Rinna is living for this drama. She’s such an ugly person. I don’t think I can’t watch this season anymore. When Kyle was milking her sisters issues with alcohol, everyone had to be sensitive. LVP lost her only sibling. Yet, they have no problem going after her. This isn’t fun to watch.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Baglady41 said:


> I cannot stand Dorit. Teddy is getting on my nerves too. I don’t believe that both dogs bite anyone. Also that shot of PK‘s “bite” looks like a scratch.  Lisa Rinna is living for this drama. She’s such an ugly person. I don’t think I can’t watch this season anymore. When Kyle was milking her sisters issues with alcohol, everyone had to be sensitive. LVP lost her only sibling. Yet, they have no problem going after her. This isn’t fun to watch.



Agreed!  Also when puppies mouth, people who don’t understands dogs think it is biting. Lol


----------



## Baglady41

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Agreed!  Also when puppies mouth, people who don’t understands dogs think it is biting. Lol


Exactly! There is a huge difference.


----------



## LemonDrop

baghagg said:


> I thought Versace as well, was hoping someone out there may know conclusively!  Thanks for your response[emoji8]



I'm pretty sure it is Versace.  She was wearing an obviously Versace hair piece with it. And it looks similar to this especially during the show where you can see the strap detail better. 

https://www.versace.com/us/en-us/wo...A78760-A225588_A7008.html?cgid=120900#start=1


----------



## LemonDrop

I’m not very familiar with the multi color LV line from days gone by. But this looks very very fake to me. I’m posting the screen shot from RHoBH and then one I found online that looks authentic.

This was shown in a scene supposedly in Teddi’s room when Kyle was visiting. But, then later in the episode it looked like Rinna was carrying it. When they went out for cocktails at the resort.

I’m not an expert on this old line. But at the very least if that piece were real it would be close to 15 years old. The leather should have a nice honey patina by this point. Not look like a child’s plastic toy bag.

I’m really bummed that Rinna was carrying it. She’s my favorite. Maybe she borrowed it from Teddi?


----------



## DC-Cutie

LemonDrop said:


> I’m not very familiar with the multi color LV line from days gone by. But this looks very very fake to me. I’m posting the screen shot from RHoBH and then one I found online that looks authentic.
> 
> This was shown in a scene supposedly in Teddi’s room when Kyle was visiting. But, then later in the episode it looked like Rinna was carrying it. When they went out for cocktails at the resort.
> 
> I’m not an expert on this old line. But at the very least if that piece were real it would be close to 15 years old. The leather should have a nice honey patina by this point. Not look like a child’s plastic toy bag.
> 
> I’m really bummed that Rinna was carrying it. She’s my favorite. Maybe she borrowed it from Teddi?


the chaps look weird.  But I have an almost 24 year old Speedy with pale vachetta...  that's because it's just been replaced.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love how Denise just wears whatever and isn't worried about a glam squad to get her ready for breakfast...


----------



## bagsforme

Im confused about the text messages.  Guess it'll clear up next week.  Was Ken saying that Teddy sent the text asking if she should ask about the dog?   So Teddi is the one who set the whole thing up?  

Dorit knows she did wrong thats why she didn't want everyone to know about it.  I'm already over this puppy story line.  

Kyle sure is replacing her item she got stolen very quickly


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bagsforme said:


> Im confused about the text messages.  Guess it'll clear up next week.  Was Ken saying that Teddy sent the text asking if she should ask about the dog?   So Teddi is the one who set the whole thing up?
> 
> Dorit knows she did wrong thats why she didn't want everyone to know about it.  I'm already over this puppy story line.
> 
> Kyle sure is replacing her item she got stolen very quickly


I know!  I hate the battle of the text messages they seem to do every year or at least at the reunions.  
I"m so over puppy-gate too.
As far as I'm concerned Dorit was wrong not to return the puppy to LVP rescue.  End of story.  
Honestly, this might be last year of watching for me.


----------



## 336

Do a shot if someone says dog. Have a sip if someone says puppy. I’m gonna be wasted before breakfast. 

Panty gate> dog gate. Snoooozee


----------



## baghagg

LemonDrop said:


> I'm pretty sure it is Versace.  She was wearing an obviously Versace hair piece with it. And it looks similar to this especially during the show where you can see the strap detail better.
> 
> https://www.versace.com/us/en-us/wo...A78760-A225588_A7008.html?cgid=120900#start=1


Wow LemonDrop!  You rock!  Thanks so much, yes it is very similar and if you scroll down to the bottom of the Versace page  there are other pieces, one which appears identical!  Ps. You have a good eye, I was so fixated on taking the picture that I never noticed her hair lol!!!


----------



## TC1

These texts just go to show that these ladies set up story lines in advance! nothing else. So Jon B tells Teddi that Dorit brought the dog back (gossip) whether Lisa told him to or not..Then Teddi KNOWS they're filming to tells him to bring the dog out and she'll say "Isn't that Dorit's dog??" Oh gosh, clutches pearls 
I think maybe Teddi was just surprised when LVP then said "I don't want to talk about it" probably because that's not what they'd BOTH planned for the season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

when Teddi said "I never lie" . I was like girl, please!  Everybody tells a lie


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> These texts just go to show that these ladies set up story lines in advance! nothing else. So Jon B tells Teddi that Dorit brought the dog back (gossip) whether Lisa told him to or not..Then Teddi KNOWS they're filming to tells him to bring the dog out and she'll say "Isn't that Dorit's dog??" Oh gosh, clutches pearls
> I think maybe Teddi was just surprised when LVP then said "I don't want to talk about it" probably because that's not what they'd BOTH planned for the season.



Yes, exactly, I thought Andy would be mad at this, they are sort of breaking down the 4th wall and confirming the show is mostly staged!

The storyline is so weird, it’s like they need to get back at LVP and this is the plan, stick to the plan even though Dorit carelessly dumped a dog on a bad owner and everything is her fault!!


----------



## Jayne1

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I am in love with Camille this season.  I love how she goes after Dorit.  It IS the second dog!  Kyle and Camille seem to be the only ones defending Lisa.


I've been thinking Camille is a waste of space this season.  She seems determined to be on her best behaviour and it doesn't ring sincere.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> I love how Denise just wears whatever and isn't worried about a glam squad to get her ready for breakfast...


A breath of fresh air! More relatable too and it's not as if she looks bad, she looks beautiful.


----------



## pjhm

Jayne1 said:


> I've been thinking Camille is a waste of space this season.  She seems determined to be on her best behaviour and it doesn't ring sincere.


Disagree, so far she's been the voice of reason on doggy gate.


----------



## TC1

This is all a set up for LVP to leave and start another new show..the rumor mill started that it's Vanderpump Dogs, which isn't surprising since she could use it as a platform for something she likes..she doesn't LIKE any of these women and this fake drama.


----------



## CeeJay

TC1 said:


> This is all a set up for LVP to leave and start another new show..the rumor mill started that it's Vanderpump Dogs, which isn't surprising since she could use it as a platform for something she likes..she doesn't LIKE any of these women and this fake drama.


Could be, but honestly .. I think if she leaves, that's it .. they can close the book on this show ..


----------



## TC1

I believe if she left the viewership would remain. Seems like they're going for a bit younger in the casting these days...Teddi, Denise. They were all out in the water drinking and having fun and LVP is off on the beach calling them all children...lol it just seems like the show is ready to move on from her too, IMO.


----------



## CeeJay

TC1 said:


> I believe if she left the viewership would remain. Seems like they're going for a bit younger in the casting these days...Teddi, Denise. They were all out in the water drinking and having fun and LVP is off on the beach calling them all children...lol it just seems like the show is ready to move on from her too, IMO.


That might be, but I won't be watching ..


----------



## bisousx

I wouldn't miss LVP. Already seen enough of her house and her closet. I'm also tired of her manipulating everyone, making her passive aggressive remarks and hiding her snark behind younger/more gullible women season after season. Time for her to go!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I like Denise. I hope she stays true to who she is. She comes across honest and likeable so far.


----------



## sgj99

TC1 said:


> This is all a set up for LVP to leave and start another new show..the rumor mill started that it's Vanderpump Dogs, which isn't surprising since she could use it as a platform for something she likes..she doesn't LIKE any of these women and this fake drama.



i can't imagine a show on the dog rescue would be all that interesting.  i don't watch her other show where she mother-hens her Sur staff, can't stand all the antics of the adults acting like selfish teenagers.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

LemonDrop said:


> I’m not very familiar with the multi color LV line from days gone by. But this looks very very fake to me. I’m posting the screen shot from RHoBH and then one I found online that looks authentic.
> 
> This was shown in a scene supposedly in Teddi’s room when Kyle was visiting. But, then later in the episode it looked like Rinna was carrying it. When they went out for cocktails at the resort.
> 
> I’m not an expert on this old line. But at the very least if that piece were real it would be close to 15 years old. The leather should have a nice honey patina by this point. Not look like a child’s plastic toy bag.
> 
> I’m really bummed that Rinna was carrying it. She’s my favorite. Maybe she borrowed it from Teddi?



This bag is back in style. Particularly in Japan. Kim Kardashian was carrying this exact bag in black recently. Pictures are on her instagram.


----------



## frick&frack

TC1 said:


> These texts just go to show that these ladies set up story lines in advance! nothing else. So Jon B tells Teddi that Dorit brought the dog back (gossip) whether Lisa told him to or not..Then Teddi KNOWS they're filming to tells him to bring the dog out and she'll say "Isn't that Dorit's dog??" Oh gosh, clutches pearls
> I think maybe Teddi was just surprised when LVP then said "I don't want to talk about it" probably because that's not what they'd BOTH planned for the season.



EXACTLY!!!

Remember that Tedi’s screenshot of the text was severely cropped. That stuck out to me. I rewound it to look again, & even the name of the sender was a little cropped off the top. That made me question Tedi’s text from the first time I saw it.

I wish that they would have shown (in Jon B’s printed texts that Ken had) the part that Tedi showed in her cropped screenshot. It would be good to see that in context.

Severe cropping makes me think Tedi is covering something up.


----------



## meluvs2shop

So no one thinks Lisa Rinna’s theory is plausible?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love LVP, but I won’t be watching a show about her dog shop


----------



## zooba

Lucy is lucky to be out of Dorito's and Parkay's house. Puppy probably didn't match the color scheme.

Show has run on the same formula for years. But, there was always some sympathy for the downtrodden. This year has been like sitting in the back of the limo watching Kyle go off on her sister full throttle. I'm not a LVP or Ken fan but if this is the best story they can produce, no thanks.  I'll  queue up pro wrestling matches if I want to see theatrical fighting.


----------



## chowlover2

I think all the women ( except for Denise ) are insanely jealous of LVP and the mere thought that she may get another TV show has made them crazy. The TV show Kyle wrote and was so proud of was cancelled, I doubt if Doritos beach line is going anywhere. No one else has been able to get anything else going. I'm a huge dog and LVP lover, but even I doubt that I will watch a show about a dog shelter ( and Vanderpump Rules is my guilty pleasure ) I think Lisa should charge Dorito $10,000 since she brought 2 dogs back-LOL!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Erika has great legs! And she’s no spring chicken.
But why does she hide her body under the 
mu mus. Designer or not.


----------



## chowlover2

Erika's body is great, I have no idea why she hides it either.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I know things about my friends that we don’t discuss because I was not part of the story. I don’t say, hey, I know this about you so come clean.

I keep my mouth shut especially if it’s just gossip. I don’t stir the pot. Who cares that you know about it Teddi!  Just shut your pie hole!

Also, everyone running to Dorit’s side to coddle her crocodile tears. Stab me in the eye! Ugh.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm over Rinna and Dorito. Both are just too annoying.


----------



## Prufrock613

Has everyone seen the footage of Dorit being chased down by someone who wants their $ back- Beverly Beach?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/thebla...msley-bikini-bahamas-confrontation-video/amp/


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

TC1 said:


> This is all a set up for LVP to leave and start another new show..the rumor mill started that it's Vanderpump Dogs, which isn't surprising since she could use it as a platform for something she likes..she doesn't LIKE any of these women and this fake drama.



vanderpump dog is not meant to be a show but a short or mini series.   The producers said this. I doubt LVP would really leave. The publicity benefits her business tremendously. Her other shoes are more like gigs


----------



## jess236

Teddi is so annoying


----------



## imgg

Prufrock613 said:


> Has everyone seen the footage of Dorit being chased down by someone who wants their $ back- Beverly Beach?
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thebla...msley-bikini-bahamas-confrontation-video/amp/


LOL.  I am not sure how I ever liked Dorit.  What was I thinking?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

zooba said:


> Lucy is lucky to be out of Dorito's and Parkay's house. Puppy probably didn't match the color scheme.



I’d totally believe it!  I actually matched our home decor to my dogs lol. We have beige everything for a white/ cream dogs. We have four dogs, 2 cats, and a bird.  We could almost rival Lisa lol.  I need some swans and miniature horses.  People like Doritos should never own animals.


----------



## bagsforme

Prufrock613 said:


> Has everyone seen the footage of Dorit being chased down by someone who wants their $ back- Beverly Beach?
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thebla...msley-bikini-bahamas-confrontation-video/amp/



THAT is what they should be putting on the show.


----------



## CeeJay

Prufrock613 said:


> Has everyone seen the footage of Dorit being chased down by someone who wants their $ back- Beverly Beach?
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thebla...msley-bikini-bahamas-confrontation-video/amp/


HA HA HA .. love it!!!  PK and Dorit think they can just rob others and not have to pay the consequences!  Well, their time is coming and, honestly Dorit .. downsize those plastic bobbles you have on top of your chest .. LOOKS RIDICULOUS!


----------



## DC-Cutie

CeeJay said:


> HA HA HA .. love it!!!  PK and Dorit think they can just rob others and not have to pay the consequences!  Well, their time is coming and, honestly Dorit .. downsize those plastic bobbles you have on top of your chest .. LOOKS RIDICULOUS!


when a bill collector decides to stop calling a shows up in real life!  LOL


----------



## Tivo

imgg said:


> LOL.  I am not sure how I ever liked Dorit.  What was I thinking?


I used to lbe so entertained by her.


----------



## jmaemonte

https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...lisa-vanderpump-over-vanderpump-dogs-spinoff/

Don’t make her call her lawyer. Lisa Rinna came after her Real Housewives of Beverly Hills costar Lisa Vanderpump once news broke that the latter has a Vanderpump Dogs spinoff in the works.

Everything We Know About ‘RHOBH’ Season 9 
“I’m a hustler. I make no bones about that. I think you get paid for what you do,” Rinna, 55, began in a lengthy rant on her Instagram Story on Thursday, March 7. “So my feeling is if we indeed are servicing a spin off we should be paid for it.”

The Days of Our Lives alum went on to clarify that she has no problem with her other castmates capitalizing on their public personas. “I am so happy for all of us to use this platform for make up lines network tv shows restaurants charitiea [sic] clothing lines fitness empires you name it I support these women 100 percent,” she continued. “But if you are gong [sic] to use our services without telling us – that we are playing out a storyline to launch a pilot for a new show and you don’t compensate us extra for that.”

Rinna concluded by threatening legal action against Vanderpump, 58. “Yeah I’m a hustler. I get paid for what I do,” she added. “So if this indeed becomes another show my lawyer will be calling. $$$$$$$$$$$$.”

Multiple sources told Us Weekly earlier this month that a spinoff centered around the Vanderpump Rules star’s animal rescue center, Vanderpump Dogs, is “in the works.”

The Biggest ‘Real Housewives’ Fights Ever: A Definitive Ranking 
The establishment’s employees made waves during season 9 of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills when staff member John Blizzardclaimed to Kyle Richards and Teddi Mellencamp that Dorit Kemsley’s former pup Lucy ended up at a kill shelter.

The cast thinks Vanderpump and her employees orchestrated the conversation to land a spinoff, according to an insider. “Several of the other Housewives are pissed because they feel like they were used, and specifically Teddi and Dorit were thrown under the bus and into drama all so this spinoff could happen,” the source told Us. “They are not happy about it and not happy that it’s happening with Lisa when she didn’t even show up for most of the season of filming.”
Mellencamp, 37, addressed the potential spinoff earlier this month. “Wouldn’t that be convenient? Really!” she told Us. “I wonder why they based a whole drama about a dog!”

Rinna also threw shade at the “set up” in a since-deleted tweet after the Tuesday, March 5, episode aired.


----------



## imgg

jmaemonte said:


> https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...lisa-vanderpump-over-vanderpump-dogs-spinoff/
> 
> Don’t make her call her lawyer. Lisa Rinna came after her Real Housewives of Beverly Hills costar Lisa Vanderpump once news broke that the latter has a Vanderpump Dogs spinoff in the works.
> 
> Everything We Know About ‘RHOBH’ Season 9
> “I’m a hustler. I make no bones about that. I think you get paid for what you do,” Rinna, 55, began in a lengthy rant on her Instagram Story on Thursday, March 7. “So my feeling is if we indeed are servicing a spin off we should be paid for it.”
> 
> The Days of Our Lives alum went on to clarify that she has no problem with her other castmates capitalizing on their public personas. “I am so happy for all of us to use this platform for make up lines network tv shows restaurants charitiea [sic] clothing lines fitness empires you name it I support these women 100 percent,” she continued. “But if you are gong [sic] to use our services without telling us – that we are playing out a storyline to launch a pilot for a new show and you don’t compensate us extra for that.”
> 
> Rinna concluded by threatening legal action against Vanderpump, 58. “Yeah I’m a hustler. I get paid for what I do,” she added. “So if this indeed becomes another show my lawyer will be calling. $$$$$$$$$$$$.”
> 
> Multiple sources told Us Weekly earlier this month that a spinoff centered around the Vanderpump Rules star’s animal rescue center, Vanderpump Dogs, is “in the works.”
> 
> The Biggest ‘Real Housewives’ Fights Ever: A Definitive Ranking
> The establishment’s employees made waves during season 9 of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills when staff member John Blizzardclaimed to Kyle Richards and Teddi Mellencamp that Dorit Kemsley’s former pup Lucy ended up at a kill shelter.
> 
> The cast thinks Vanderpump and her employees orchestrated the conversation to land a spinoff, according to an insider. “Several of the other Housewives are pissed because they feel like they were used, and specifically Teddi and Dorit were thrown under the bus and into drama all so this spinoff could happen,” the source told Us. “They are not happy about it and not happy that it’s happening with Lisa when she didn’t even show up for most of the season of filming.”
> Mellencamp, 37, addressed the potential spinoff earlier this month. “Wouldn’t that be convenient? Really!” she told Us. “I wonder why they based a whole drama about a dog!”
> 
> Rinna also threw shade at the “set up” in a since-deleted tweet after the Tuesday, March 5, episode aired.


Jealous much.  Rinna really needs to grow the fork up.


----------



## imgg

Tivo said:


> I used to lbe so entertained by her.


Right?!  She was irritating but entertaining. Now, I am so over her.


----------



## chowlover2

Lisa R, Dorito and Teddi can have a seat. I'm going to now watch the Vanderpump dog show just to irritate those three. The 3 of them are like kindergartners.


----------



## lulilu

Rinna and Erika have been going crazy on twitter.  Erika has made multiple posts telling fans/critics to "f*ck off" and "go suck a d*ck."  

In addition to the IG post quoted above, Rinna posted a video in which she is cackling and mocking some people on news programs who had ashes on their foreheads on Ash Wednesday.  It was totally insulting and disgusting, no matter what one's religious beliefs are (not that she has ever shown any connection to any religion).  She was laughing and saying "mazel" repeatedly while she expressed disbelief that people would show signs of their faith.

I have no respect for either of them.


----------



## pjhm

Did you all read that Pk owes the Bellagio Hotel & Casino in LV$1.7 million,  the IRS for almost 1 million in back taxes, plus owes another man millions? There is supposedly a judgment from IRS on PK's assets and "wages"--- maybe they won't be in a fancy house much longer.....


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

pjhm said:


> Did you all read that Pk owes the Bellagio Hotel & Casino in LV$1.7 million,  the IRS for almost 1 million in back taxes, plus owes another man millions? There is supposedly a judgment from IRS on PK's assets and "wages"--- maybe they won't be in a fancy house much longer.....



Too bad this juicy information will never be discussed on the show.


----------



## bagsforme

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Too bad this juicy information will never be discussed on the show.



Absolutely!  They agree to have their lives filmed and it would make great tv.  I've always believed the more people flash their wealth the more phony they are.  I mean she wears head to toe Gucci.   Its just tacky.  Same with Erica.

Rhinna needs to calm down.  How does getting a spin off mean she should get paid more.  Reaching!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jmaemonte said:


> https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...lisa-vanderpump-over-vanderpump-dogs-spinoff/
> 
> Don’t make her call her lawyer. Lisa Rinna came after her Real Housewives of Beverly Hills costar Lisa Vanderpump once news broke that the latter has a Vanderpump Dogs spinoff in the works.
> 
> Everything We Know About ‘RHOBH’ Season 9
> “I’m a hustler. I make no bones about that. I think you get paid for what you do,” Rinna, 55, began in a lengthy rant on her Instagram Story on Thursday, March 7. “So my feeling is if we indeed are servicing a spin off we should be paid for it.”
> 
> The Days of Our Lives alum went on to clarify that she has no problem with her other castmates capitalizing on their public personas. “I am so happy for all of us to use this platform for make up lines network tv shows restaurants charitiea [sic] clothing lines fitness empires you name it I support these women 100 percent,” she continued. “But if you are gong [sic] to use our services without telling us – that we are playing out a storyline to launch a pilot for a new show and you don’t compensate us extra for that.”
> 
> Rinna concluded by threatening legal action against Vanderpump, 58. “Yeah I’m a hustler. I get paid for what I do,” she added. “So if this indeed becomes another show my lawyer will be calling. $$$$$$$$$$$$.”
> 
> Multiple sources told Us Weekly earlier this month that a spinoff centered around the Vanderpump Rules star’s animal rescue center, Vanderpump Dogs, is “in the works.”
> 
> The Biggest ‘Real Housewives’ Fights Ever: A Definitive Ranking
> The establishment’s employees made waves during season 9 of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills when staff member John Blizzardclaimed to Kyle Richards and Teddi Mellencamp that Dorit Kemsley’s former pup Lucy ended up at a kill shelter.
> 
> The cast thinks Vanderpump and her employees orchestrated the conversation to land a spinoff, according to an insider. “Several of the other Housewives are pissed because they feel like they were used, and specifically Teddi and Dorit were thrown under the bus and into drama all so this spinoff could happen,” the source told Us. “They are not happy about it and not happy that it’s happening with Lisa when she didn’t even show up for most of the season of filming.”
> Mellencamp, 37, addressed the potential spinoff earlier this month. “Wouldn’t that be convenient? Really!” she told Us. “I wonder why they based a whole drama about a dog!”
> 
> Rinna also threw shade at the “set up” in a since-deleted tweet after the Tuesday, March 5, episode aired.



I don't know, seems like an awful lot of work for a spin-off, even just to generate buzz.  Surely if that is something LVP wants to do, she could negotiate some kind of deal with Andy.


----------



## bisousx

Per Teddi’s blog, LVP orchestrated the puppygate drama and Teddi went along with it.

https://www.bravotv.com/the-real-ho...son-9/blogs/teddi-mellencamp-arroyave/teddi-1

Here are the main bullet points in the dog saga thus far:


John Blizzard called me to tell me the dog story at Lisa Vanderpump’s request, knowing that Dorit and I were in a bad place. He tells me that Dorit would not call Lisa Vanderpump back and that Lisa wanted to text her “Teddi knows” in an effort to get her to respond.
As you see, confirmed in the scene with me and LVP on tonight’s show, LVP indeed did text Dorit, “Teddi knows.”
Yes, I originally agreed to be a part of this mess and asked John Blizzard to have the dog there. I wasn’t just going to bring it up out of thin air.
They wanted to make sure I didn’t tell Kyle as they wanted her to find out in person.
There were a lot of calls and texts as the Johns (Blizzard and Sessa) figured out the “plan” with LVP and I waited for her instructions.
I knew things were not as they seemed that day at Vanderpump Dogs which explains my hesitation at bringing the dog up. Please rewatch John Sessa’s reaction when LVP says “stop.” That says it all. LVP was not playing to the scenario she had set forth.

When LVP started with the “Teddi was gossiping” stuff, I knew that this was all being twisted in my direction. We see in the scene with Dorit in the premiere episode that LVP was already laying the groundwork for this.
I am now angry at myself for going along with something designed to hurt Dorit, especially when the dog's well-taken care of. I am also angry that LVP would play against my hard feelings with Dorit. That is why this has become about something other than the dog. Had Vanderpump just admitted she was upset with Dorit and wanted the story out there, this would all be put to rest.
As I’ve said continuously, I am not innocent in this. I fully accept my fault in everything that has taken place so far. I show a cropped version of one of the texts to the group in tonight’s show; it was the easiest way to show that specific part. Now you can see the full thing.


----------



## pjhm

So Teddi has been caught and now she’s coming out clean? It’s all a stupid mess because LVP didn’t want Dorit to look like the flake she is. What a tangled web when we try to deceive.


----------



## bisousx

LVP is the puppet master and Teddi’s a puppet. Not a good look for either of them.


----------



## haute okole

Wow.  Teddi , the accountability coach.  Good bye.  No wonder she was so angry.  She is demanding an apology from LVP?  Teddi made herself look stupid.  Liars always act indignant and overly angry when they are busted.


----------



## CeeJay

pjhm said:


> Did you all read that Pk owes the Bellagio Hotel & Casino in LV$1.7 million,  the IRS for almost 1 million in back taxes, plus owes another man millions? There is supposedly a judgment from IRS on PK's assets and "wages"--- maybe they won't be in a fancy house much longer.....


Yes, have known this for some time .. in addition to the fact that he declared bankruptcy in the UK .. but that does not cover his debt here in the US.  Another interesting point is that one of the UK Investors that is affected by PK's bankruptcy filing in the UK, in fact, has the same said company registered in the US as well, so he has now filed a petition as a creditor against PK in the US!  On top of everything else, Investor's in Dorit's "Beverly Beach" company are also suing the 2 of them!  That's why I said before, any illusion that Dorit & PK are throwing parties/vacations for the rest of the gals would be REALLY STUPID on their part because they could go the route of the Guidici's on RHoNJ .. and end up in Jail .. and wouldn't that be 'RICH' (sic)!!!


----------



## CeeJay

jmaemonte said:


> https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...lisa-vanderpump-over-vanderpump-dogs-spinoff/
> 
> Don’t make her call her lawyer. Lisa Rinna came after her Real Housewives of Beverly Hills costar Lisa Vanderpump once news broke that the latter has a Vanderpump Dogs spinoff in the works.
> 
> Everything We Know About ‘RHOBH’ Season 9
> “I’m a hustler. I make no bones about that. I think you get paid for what you do,” Rinna, 55, began in a lengthy rant on her Instagram Story on Thursday, March 7. “So my feeling is if we indeed are servicing a spin off we should be paid for it.”
> 
> The Days of Our Lives alum went on to clarify that she has no problem with her other castmates capitalizing on their public personas. “I am so happy for all of us to use this platform for make up lines network tv shows restaurants charitiea [sic] clothing lines fitness empires you name it I support these women 100 percent,” she continued. “But if you are gong [sic] to use our services without telling us – that we are playing out a storyline to launch a pilot for a new show and you don’t compensate us extra for that.”
> 
> Rinna concluded by threatening legal action against Vanderpump, 58. “Yeah I’m a hustler. I get paid for what I do,” she added. “So if this indeed becomes another show my lawyer will be calling. $$$$$$$$$$$$.”
> 
> Multiple sources told Us Weekly earlier this month that a spinoff centered around the Vanderpump Rules star’s animal rescue center, Vanderpump Dogs, is “in the works.”
> 
> The Biggest ‘Real Housewives’ Fights Ever: A Definitive Ranking
> The establishment’s employees made waves during season 9 of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills when staff member John Blizzardclaimed to Kyle Richards and Teddi Mellencamp that Dorit Kemsley’s former pup Lucy ended up at a kill shelter.
> 
> The cast thinks Vanderpump and her employees orchestrated the conversation to land a spinoff, according to an insider. “Several of the other Housewives are pissed because they feel like they were used, and specifically Teddi and Dorit were thrown under the bus and into drama all so this spinoff could happen,” the source told Us. “They are not happy about it and not happy that it’s happening with Lisa when she didn’t even show up for most of the season of filming.”
> Mellencamp, 37, addressed the potential spinoff earlier this month. “Wouldn’t that be convenient? Really!” she told Us. “I wonder why they based a whole drama about a dog!”
> 
> Rinna also threw shade at the “set up” in a since-deleted tweet after the Tuesday, March 5, episode aired.


Are you kidding me??  Rinna? .. seriously?????  Why do you think you should be compensated?  Yeah,  go ahead and hire a lawyer because you're going to be spending a lot of $$$ .. for what grounds against LVP?  Man .. she is REALLY stupid!


----------



## TC1

Did Rinna get compensated for the bikini Beverly Beach named after her or Erika's concert promo..or kissing Kyle's ass about her American Woman show?..i think not, GTFO here Rinna


----------



## imgg

bisousx said:


> Per Teddi’s blog, LVP orchestrated the puppygate drama and Teddi went along with it.
> 
> https://www.bravotv.com/the-real-ho...son-9/blogs/teddi-mellencamp-arroyave/teddi-1
> 
> Here are the main bullet points in the dog saga thus far:
> 
> 
> John Blizzard called me to tell me the dog story at Lisa Vanderpump’s request, knowing that Dorit and I were in a bad place. He tells me that Dorit would not call Lisa Vanderpump back and that Lisa wanted to text her “Teddi knows” in an effort to get her to respond.
> As you see, confirmed in the scene with me and LVP on tonight’s show, LVP indeed did text Dorit, “Teddi knows.”
> Yes, I originally agreed to be a part of this mess and asked John Blizzard to have the dog there. I wasn’t just going to bring it up out of thin air.
> They wanted to make sure I didn’t tell Kyle as they wanted her to find out in person.
> There were a lot of calls and texts as the Johns (Blizzard and Sessa) figured out the “plan” with LVP and I waited for her instructions.
> I knew things were not as they seemed that day at Vanderpump Dogs which explains my hesitation at bringing the dog up. Please rewatch John Sessa’s reaction when LVP says “stop.” That says it all. LVP was not playing to the scenario she had set forth.
> 
> When LVP started with the “Teddi was gossiping” stuff, I knew that this was all being twisted in my direction. We see in the scene with Dorit in the premiere episode that LVP was already laying the groundwork for this.
> I am now angry at myself for going along with something designed to hurt Dorit, especially when the dog's well-taken care of. I am also angry that LVP would play against my hard feelings with Dorit. That is why this has become about something other than the dog. Had Vanderpump just admitted she was upset with Dorit and wanted the story out there, this would all be put to rest.
> As I’ve said continuously, I am not innocent in this. I fully accept my fault in everything that has taken place so far. I show a cropped version of one of the texts to the group in tonight’s show; it was the easiest way to show that specific part. Now you can see the full thing.


I am not sure I believe anything Teddi says.  She contradicts herself constantly than acts so indignant.  Wish Bravo would write her off, she doesn't bring much to the show.  Rinna can go with her.

I am liking Denise though.


----------



## Prufrock613

bagsforme said:


> Absolutely!  They agree to have their lives filmed and it would make great tv.  I've always believed the more people flash their wealth the more phony they are.  I mean she wears head to toe Gucci.   Its just tacky.  Same with Erica.
> 
> Rhinna needs to calm down.  How does getting a spin off mean she should get paid more.  Reaching!!


Dorit would wear a garbage bag if Gucci, put its logo on it.


----------



## chowlover2

Denise is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## LemonDrop

TC1 said:


> I believe if she left the viewership would remain. Seems like they're going for a bit younger in the casting these days...Teddi, Denise. They were all out in the water drinking and having fun and LVP is off on the beach calling them all children...lol it just seems like the show is ready to move on from her too, IMO.



I wouldn't miss LVP. I feel like her reign is over.  Time to move on. Doesn't need to be young people as much as different.



meluvs2shop said:


> So no one thinks Lisa Rinna’s theory is plausible?



I do.  hell ya.  Rinna is a business woman and so is LVP.  Neither is on Housewives to make friends and have fun. I think Rinna being an OG calling out another OG on her game is the most interesting thing this season..



imgg said:


> Jealous much.  Rinna really needs to grow the fork up.



I don't understand this. Grow the **** up? Do you go to work to make friends? This is a job.  Rinna and LVP both use their names and personas as a multi million dollar business.  You are telling her to grow up because she is supposed to be there to make friends?  You think she is childish because LVP is using her pull at Bravo to guide RHoBH into a dog spinoff to pad her bank account?  You call Rinna a child because she should keep her mouth shut and let LVP make all the $$$??? I guess some of us know our worth.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Prufrock613 said:


> Dorit would wear a garbage bag if Gucci, put its logo on it.


So would Erika


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> So would Erika


If Mikey told her to.


----------



## imgg

[/QUOTE]I don't understand this. Grow the **** up? Do you go to work to make friends? This is a job.  Rinna and LVP both use their names and personas as a multi million dollar business.  You are telling her to grow up because she is supposed to be there to make friends?  You think she is childish because LVP is using her pull at Bravo to guide RHoBH into a dog spinoff to pad her bank account?  You call Rinna a child because she should keep her mouth shut and let LVP make all the $$$??? I guess some of us know our worth.[/QUOTE]

When did I say anything about Rinna being on Bravo to make friends?  Please don't tell me what I think because you have no idea.    There are a lot of stretches and inaccurate assumptions you made about what I think and why.    I get it you like Rinna I don't, but please do not put words in my mouth.


----------



## pjhm

Rinna owes a lot to RHOBH--by her own admission, her career was floundering with only a Depends commercial making her some money-now she has a line of clothing selling on QVC and an annual income from Bravo.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I like LVP for her dogs and home decor but personally, I agree with Lemondrop’s assessment that her reign might be over. She has been very manipulative and I’ve been watching since season 1. 

However, I do not agree with how they are doing this. They are like piranhas jumping LVP at the first sign of blood. Her brother just died and it really seems to affect her. The others on the show aren’t friends. They are all frenemies.  Dorit messed up with the whole puppy gate situation and no one would be defending her if Lisa didn’t set them up.  Dorit is a pawn as are Teddy and Kyle. Erica is overestimating her power. However LVP knows not to mess with her it seems.


----------



## imgg

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I like LVP for her dogs and home decor but personally, I agree with Lemondrop’s assessment that her reign might be over. She has been very manipulative and I’ve been watching since season 1.
> 
> However, I do not agree with how they are doing this. They are like piranhas jumping LVP at the first sign of blood. Her brother just died and it really seems to affect her. The others on the show aren’t friends. They are all frenemies.  Dorit messed up with the whole puppy gate situation and no one would be defending her if Lisa didn’t set them up.  Dorit is a pawn as are Teddy and Kyle. Erica is overestimating her power. However LVP knows not to mess with her it seems.


You think her reign is over when she is getting a second spinoff?  The other ladies don't even have one.  I think its jealousy from the others since LVP seems to be the fan favorite and has used her business sense to capitalize on the opportunity. The same opportunity that each cast members has, but may not be as successful at it.

Personally I feel Rinna is the more manipulative one when she did exactly what she accused LVP of doing by feeding Kyle and Teddi a bunch of BS and then sat back and enjoyed their dirty work.  That said, its hard to know what is staged and what is not anymore...


----------



## Ceeyahd

Rinna is NOT an OG. She's a female version of the Joker from Batman and she only amuses herself and the few fans that she has. And that is not coming from me as a great fan of LVP. Rinna and her isms are getting real old.


----------



## simone72

The idea of the Housewives original OC cast was that most of the women were friends or knew each other and seemed so relatable where as now it’s all a business venture.
Kyle please stop flaunting ugh we get it you wanted a new Rolex but it seemed so silly to repeat it several times and then call Mauricio for approval and tax break.


----------



## pjhm

simone72 said:


> The idea of the Housewives original OC cast was that most of the women were friends or knew each other and seemed so relatable where as now it’s all a business venture.
> Kyle please stop flaunting ugh we get it you wanted a new Rolex but it seemed so silly to repeat it several times and then call Mauricio for approval and tax break.


That "tax break" irritated me, if she can afford to flaunt her jewelry in our faces, she can afford to pay the sales tax.


----------



## Tivo

Women like Lisa Vanderpump are rare. Y’all are tripping if you think her reign will ever be over.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Did you guys see how LVP ‘s tweet or retweet? What’s next? An ultimatum? Fire them or I walk?


----------



## Coco.lover

It BLOWS my mind that these women are mad at LVP when Dorit is the one who returned not one but TWO dogs. And one of them she gave to a complete stranger. They should be disgusted with Dorit and that nasty husband of hers.


----------



## Coco.lover

Agree! But the check may bounce


chowlover2 said:


> I think all the women ( except for Denise ) are insanely jealous of LVP and the mere thought that she may get another TV show has made them crazy. The TV show Kyle wrote and was so proud of was cancelled, I doubt if Doritos beach line is going anywhere. No one else has been able to get anything else going. I'm a huge dog and LVP lover, but even I doubt that I will watch a show about a dog shelter ( and Vanderpump Rules is my guilty pleasure ) I think Lisa should charge Dorito $10,000 since she brought 2 dogs back-LOL!


----------



## pjhm

Coco.lover said:


> Agree! But the check may bounce


Exactly, Dorit couldn’t even name whom she gave the dog to, so she obviously didn’t know her, blowing the story that she gave it to a loving home. She’s at fault but the jealous cast members prefer to transfer their disgust to LVP.


----------



## DD101

simone72 said:


> The idea of the Housewives original OC cast was that most of the women were friends or knew each other and seemed so relatable where as now it’s all a business venture.
> Kyle please stop flaunting ugh we get it you wanted a new Rolex but it seemed so silly to repeat it several times and then call Mauricio for approval and tax break.



I remember watching the very first episode of the Housewives OC, they were friends. It was interesting. Now the housewives (BH as it's the only one now I can barely tolerate) dress up to the point of ridiculousness, just trying to flaunt labels/brands and Birkins. Very unimaginative and predictable.  I don't even know what the point of the show is anymore. And the story line is about someone returning a damned dog? Is this the best they can do? And they all get so into it and pissy....am I the only one who thinks this is crap? Don't get me wrong, I love dogs, but I can't even get with this stupid story line. I used to watch all the HW shows, but now I only watch BH, but I'm quickly loosing interest.

And Kyle with that stupid watch....then it gets delivered at dinner? Really?. And she had to clear it with Mauricio? Really?....Kyle makes enough of her own money to buy that watch and show it to him later. The only thing I like so far is the length of Kyles hair....it looks so much better and she looks younger.


----------



## Jayne1

DD101 said:


> I remember watching the very first episode of the Housewives OC, they were friends. It was interesting. Now the housewives (BH as it's the only one now I can barely tolerate) dress up to the point of ridiculousness, just trying to flaunt labels/brands and Birkins. Very unimaginative and predictable.  I don't even know what the point of the show is anymore. And the story line is about someone returning a damned dog? Is this the best they can do? And they all get so into it and pissy....am I the only one who thinks this is crap? Don't get me wrong, I love dogs, but I can't even get with this stupid story line. I used to watch all the HW shows, but now I only watch BH, but I'm quickly loosing interest.
> 
> And Kyle with that stupid watch....then it gets delivered at dinner? Really?. And she had to clear it with Mauricio? Really?....Kyle makes enough of her own money to buy that watch and show it to him later. The only thing I like so far is the length of Kyles hair....it looks so much better and she looks younger.


Kyle looks  younger because of the work she's had done. It's shocking to see her before photos. But I do agree, I like Kyle's hair too and her drop earrings always compliment her face.


----------



## Bagtodiffer

Ok, so has anybody else noticed this?  Dorit told Erica that her home was burglarized and ALL of her handbags were stolen, yet she wore two bags that she has worn on previous seasons' episodes, on their trip to the Bahamas!  One was her large Chanel bowling bag and the other is a gold metallic shoulder bag (I don't know the brand but someone here might!).  
Maybe "every single one" wasn't taken???


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

^ Dorit is not trustworthy at all.  I feel whenever he opens her mouth, she either exaggerates, or flat-out lies.


----------



## simone72

Bagtodiffer said:


> Ok, so has anybody else noticed this?  Dorit told Erica that her home was burglarized and ALL of her handbags were stolen, yet she wore two bags that she has worn on previous seasons' episodes, on their trip to the Bahamas!  One was her large Chanel bowling bag and the other is a gold metallic shoulder bag (I don't know the brand but someone here might!).
> Maybe "every single one" wasn't taken???


I didn’t notice but good point ! Now she’s going to say she had those two bags with her when they robbed the house !


----------



## meluvs2shop

jmaemonte said:


> https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...lisa-vanderpump-over-vanderpump-dogs-spinoff/
> 
> Don’t make her call her lawyer. Lisa Rinna came after her Real Housewives of Beverly Hills costar Lisa Vanderpump once news broke that the latter has a Vanderpump Dogs spinoff in the works.
> 
> Everything We Know About ‘RHOBH’ Season 9
> “I’m a hustler. I make no bones about that. I think you get paid for what you do,” Rinna, 55, began in a lengthy rant on her Instagram Story on Thursday, March 7. “So my feeling is if we indeed are servicing a spin off we should be paid for it.”
> 
> The Days of Our Lives alum went on to clarify that she has no problem with her other castmates capitalizing on their public personas. “I am so happy for all of us to use this platform for make up lines network tv shows restaurants charitiea [sic] clothing lines fitness empires you name it I support these women 100 percent,” she continued. “But if you are gong [sic] to use our services without telling us – that we are playing out a storyline to launch a pilot for a new show and you don’t compensate us extra for that.”
> 
> Rinna concluded by threatening legal action against Vanderpump, 58. “Yeah I’m a hustler. I get paid for what I do,” she added. “So if this indeed becomes another show my lawyer will be calling. $$$$$$$$$$$$.”
> 
> Multiple sources told Us Weekly earlier this month that a spinoff centered around the Vanderpump Rules star’s animal rescue center, Vanderpump Dogs, is “in the works.”
> 
> The Biggest ‘Real Housewives’ Fights Ever: A Definitive Ranking
> The establishment’s employees made waves during season 9 of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills when staff member John Blizzardclaimed to Kyle Richards and Teddi Mellencamp that Dorit Kemsley’s former pup Lucy ended up at a kill shelter.
> 
> The cast thinks Vanderpump and her employees orchestrated the conversation to land a spinoff, according to an insider. “Several of the other Housewives are pissed because they feel like they were used, and specifically Teddi and Dorit were thrown under the bus and into drama all so this spinoff could happen,” the source told Us. “They are not happy about it and not happy that it’s happening with Lisa when she didn’t even show up for most of the season of filming.”
> Mellencamp, 37, addressed the potential spinoff earlier this month. “Wouldn’t that be convenient? Really!” she told Us. “I wonder why they based a whole drama about a dog!”
> 
> Rinna also threw shade at the “set up” in a since-deleted tweet after the Tuesday, March 5, episode aired.



This is now sounding so convuluted and extra. This screams fake to me! I’m actually over the dog story line and hope it does not continue into future shows. But of course it is! We know they get fed story lines and run with it. Rinna is getting her lawyer! Lmao! Even if she did-but me thinks this is all one big publicity stunt- I am sure Andy has an iron clad contract these women sign before appearing on his franschise. Many of the housewives women got their own spin off. Nothing new there. I don’t watch LVP other shows so I’m not sure, but will ppl really watch a show she does about dogs? Nah, I’ll take animal planet any day over a LVP show and her rescue dogs.


----------



## imgg

meluvs2shop said:


> This is now sounding so convuluted and extra. This screams fake to me! I’m actually over the dog story line and hope it does not continue into future shows. But of course it is! We know they get fed story lines and run with it. Rinna is getting her lawyer! Lmao! Even if she did-but me thinks this is all one big publicity stunt- I am sure Andy has an iron clad contract these women sign before appearing on his franschise. Many of the housewives women got their own spin off. Nothing new there. I don’t watch LVP other shows so I’m not sure, but will ppl really watch a show she does about dogs? Nah, I’ll take animal planet any day over a LVP show and her rescue dogs.


That's what people said about Vanderpump Rules and they are now on what, Season 7?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^i hear ya! I can barely get through all the crap on the franchise housewives without complaining about it so for me, a spin off, I’m not interested. They obviously don’t need my viewership tho. Look at Tardy Hardy or whatever the title is. That show somehow keeps going too.


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> I think it’s hilarious and true. The writer is just trying to illustrate how ordinary folk gravitate towards places like Atlantis. The super rich aren’t going to stay in a giant resort with normal people. They can rent one of Bahamas’ numerous private islands that comes with mansion, boat/jet skis and fly their friends for $250k a week.





Jayne1 said:


> What do you think about this writer's opinion of the hotel:
> 
> _Here on New Providence Island we have an enormous complex featuring three hotels, a 100,000-square-foot casino, and more than 2,000 rooms. Yes, that means while some of the suites have their own butlers and some guests are treated to lunch and massages on a private island, you will most likely not get that. You will be next to a cramped pool with about 3,000 other people who will most likely be Canadians in cargo shorts past the knees and Crocs. But don’t worry, all of the fountains shoot high enough that the droplets reach the stratosphere. Doesn’t that sound like paradise?”
> 
> While the rich women’s trip to this resort looked magical, there is no way that Erika Jayne, Kyle Richards, or Lisa Vanderpump would ever set foot in that enormous eyesore of a resort if the bill weren’t entirely being footed by someone else and they weren’t contractually obligated to be there. Obviously the resort kept them away from the rabble, so even while they were at dinner, cheek to jowl with a church group from Missouri and a woman from Arkansas who is about to enter her third marriage, it looked like the whole thing was very luxurious._
> 
> https://www.vulture.com/2019/02/real-housewives-of-beverly-hills-recap-season-9-episode-3.html





RueMonge said:


> Hard to know if the author's opinion of the resort is accurate, since they so easily show their superiority to Canadian travelers, churchgoers from Missouri, and divorcées from Arkansas.





bisousx said:


> I think it’s hilarious and true. The writer is just trying to illustrate how ordinary folk gravitate towards places like Atlantis. The super rich aren’t going to stay in a giant resort with normal people. They can rent one of Bahamas’ numerous private islands that comes with mansion, boat/jet skis and fly their friends for $250k a week.



Totally agree. When first saw them in the Bahamas, I thought it WAS Atlantis. I hate those huge hotels. You are just a number there. That's why I hate Bellagio. It might look nice, but that's it.


----------



## Allisonfaye

meluvs2shop said:


> Erika has great legs! And she’s no spring chicken.
> But why does she hide her body under the
> mu mus. Designer or not.



I don't get the mu mus either. Maybe she is self conscious about her weight? She looks fine but she is definitely not BH thin. She loves her desserts. 



chowlover2 said:


> Erika's body is great, I have no idea why she hides it either.





DC-Cutie said:


> when a bill collector decides to stop calling a shows up in real life!  LOL



I would tune in for that. 




pjhm said:


> That "tax break" irritated me, if she can afford to flaunt her jewelry in our faces, she can afford to pay the sales tax.



I didn't see that one yet but if she is flaunting not paying sales taxes, she better watch out because that's illegal.


----------



## bisbee

Allisonfaye said:


> I didn't see that one yet but if she is flaunting not paying sales taxes, she better watch out because that's illegal.


It is not illegal to buy in the Bahamas tax free, but she would have to declare it in Customs coming back to the U.S..


----------



## pjhm

bisbee said:


> It is not illegal to buy in the Bahamas tax free, but she would have to declare it in Customs coming back to the U.S..


Right, she's buying it there to avoid paying Calif sales and use tax. It's legal but annoying that these women, who are so in to conspicuous consumption, try to escape paying sales taxes.


----------



## DD101

Jayne1 said:


> Kyle looks  younger because of the work she's had done. It's shocking to see her before photos. But I do agree, I like Kyle's hair too and her drop earrings always compliment her face.



You're right! She did have work done, because she sorta kinda has a bit of a different look to her now.....it's her face, but tweaked and better.


----------



## imgg

meluvs2shop said:


> ^i hear ya! I can barely get through all the crap on the franchise housewives without complaining about it so for me, a spin off, I’m not interested. They obviously don’t need my viewership tho. Look at Tardy Hardy or whatever the title is. That show somehow keeps going too.


Good point.  I have no idea why anyone would watch Tardy or how it keeps getting renewed.


----------



## imgg

I just watched the latest episode, did I hear right, did Denise say she used her Speidi sense?  LOL

Teddi again said this season she doesn't lie ever, but apparently wrote a whole blog about why she lied.  Girl just stop.


----------



## kemilia

imgg said:


> Good point.  I have no idea why anyone would watch Tardy or how it keeps getting renewed.


I tried watching that Tardy show and could not; I think (for me) it was the kid(s) getting the PS and then they all look like the mom. That and the show was boring.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

imgg said:


> I just watched the latest episode, did I hear right, did Denise say she used her Speidi sense?  LOL
> 
> Teddi again said this season she doesn't lie ever, but apparently wrote a whole blog about why she lied.  Girl just stop.



Teddi is a huge hypocrite and I can’t stand it either


----------



## tweegy

imgg said:


> I just watched the latest episode, did I hear right, did Denise say she used her Speidi sense?  LOL
> 
> Teddi again said this season she doesn't lie ever, but apparently wrote a whole blog about why she lied.  Girl just stop.



I was rolling my eyes from since last season when she was going on and on about being simple and frugal. Then rolls up with a Cartier bracelet and bal bags like girl... how ‘simple’ ...


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

tweegy said:


> I was rolling my eyes from since last season when she was going on and on about being simple and frugal. Then rolls up with a Cartier bracelet and bal bags like girl... how ‘simple’ ...



Don’t forget the Lamborghini


----------



## imgg

tweegy said:


> I was rolling my eyes from since last season when she was going on and on about being simple and frugal. Then rolls up with a Cartier bracelet and bal bags like girl... how ‘simple’ ...


And the new $4 million dollar home that is hanging over a cliff and has no backyard for her kids.

I never trust anyone who says they don't lie.  Everyone lies to some degree, just shows she is a narcissist and a bit histrionic.


----------



## imgg

kemilia said:


> I tried watching that Tardy show and could not; I think (for me) it was the kid(s) getting the PS and then they all look like the mom. That and the show was boring.


Mom does not look human.


----------



## tweegy

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Don’t forget the Lamborghini



Maybe it was the base model LOL


----------



## baghagg

tweegy said:


> I was rolling my eyes from since last season when she was going on and on about being simple and frugal. Then rolls up with a Cartier bracelet and bal bags like girl... how ‘simple’ ...


And a gold Rolex


----------



## Coco.lover

I also remember her telling RInna how she only has one Love bracelet when the moms in her kids school have 2 or 3. She is ridiculous. Poor Teddy she only has one bracelet .


baghagg said:


> And a gold Rolex


----------



## tweegy

Coco.lover said:


> I also remember her telling RInna how she only has one Love bracelet when the moms in her kids school have 2 or 3. She is ridiculous. Poor Teddy she only has one bracelet .



I remember that and thought the same thing... 

That was one of my issues with teddy from the jump. I’m all for being wise with money but to judge people for how they spend their money so verbally... how is it affecting you? It’s their money...


----------



## bisousx

I’m no Teddi fan but completely understand her definition of frugal. They aired her opinion when the ladies were gambling away thousands of $. We also don’t know what the producers asked her to compell her thoughts. I don’t gamble and would rather spend it on something for myself to enjoy for years to come. Drunken gambling = wasteful.


----------



## haute okole

Teddi, the accountability coach, is being outed as a mean spirited liar.  On top of that, the Bahamas edit was not at all flattering about Teddi’s athletic abilities.  I personally would never hire an unathletic, dishonest accountability coach to keep me honest and fit.


----------



## lp640

This show is such a bore.

Kyle and that Rolex.   I thought she is rich?   I don’t think that watch was expensive enough to make such a big deal out of or have to get “permission” to buy it, but what do I know.   It wasn’t a $50k watch.  Surprising that someone who is so into conspicuous consumption would need permission.  I’ve spent that much without  consulting my spouse and I don’t (didn’t?) think I am as rich as her.


----------



## Coco.lover

I thought the whole Rolex permission thing was strange too. I own the same Rolex she bought and for me it was huge purchase but I don’t have the $$$ she has. Plus she does get a bravo paycheck. I’d understand if she was buying a solid gold rolex or platinum one.  Kyle just loves to show off and make a scene out of everything. 


lp640 said:


> This show is such a bore.
> 
> Kyle and that Rolex.   I thought she is rich?   I don’t think that watch was expensive enough to make such a big deal out of or have to get “permission” to buy it, but what do I know.   It wasn’t a $50k watch.  Surprising that someone who is so into conspicuous consumption would need permission.  I’ve spent that much without  consulting my spouse and I don’t (didn’t?) think I am as rich as her.


----------



## Coco.lover

When my mom was married she’d buy Rolex’s and Pateks all the time without consulting my father she was a SAHM


lp640 said:


> This show is such a bore.
> 
> Kyle and that Rolex.   I thought she is rich?   I don’t think that watch was expensive enough to make such a big deal out of or have to get “permission” to buy it, but what do I know.   It wasn’t a $50k watch.  Surprising that someone who is so into conspicuous consumption would need permission.  I’ve spent that much without  consulting my spouse and I don’t (didn’t?) think I am as rich as her.


----------



## Mrs.Z

lp640 said:


> This show is such a bore.
> 
> Kyle and that Rolex.   I thought she is rich?   I don’t think that watch was expensive enough to make such a big deal out of or have to get “permission” to buy it, but what do I know.   It wasn’t a $50k watch.  Surprising that someone who is so into conspicuous consumption would need permission.  I’ve spent that much without  consulting my spouse and I don’t (didn’t?) think I am as rich as her.



I thought the same thing, it was contrived, she did not need to ask her husband and I’m surprised she even wanted an entry level Rolex.  Also, I’m sure she got a big fat insurance check to replace all her things anyway!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pjhm said:


> Right, she's buying it there to avoid paying Calif sales and use tax. It's legal but annoying that these women, who are so in to conspicuous consumption, try to escape paying sales taxes.


I buy a majority of my luxury goods internationally - prices are typically cheaper even with currency conversions and get VAT. 

It’s not illegal by any means and if I can save thousands, you better believe I’ll do it. 

Besides the IRS will get their money from me every year to nobody is loosing out


----------



## Allisonfaye

Mrs.Z said:


> I thought the same thing, it was contrived, she did not need to ask her husband and I’m surprised she even wanted an entry level Rolex.  Also, I’m sure she got a big fat insurance check to replace all her things anyway!



And her insurance rates skyrocketed no doubt.


----------



## Allisonfaye

When you buy something out of state, you are required to pay sales tax to your state.

"If an out-of-state retailer does not have nexus and thus does not collect the sales tax, it does not mean the purchase is not subject to tax. Purchases made online are generally not exempt from tax. If the retailer does not collect the sales tax, the purchaser has the obligation to pay the use tax directly to the state where the property is used as long as the item is taxable."

https://www.salestaxinstitute.com/sales_tax_faqs/out_of_state_retailer_collect_sales_tax

I am not sure many people do it, but I sure wouldn't go on TV begging about it.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Allisonfaye said:


> When you buy something out of state, you are required to pay sales tax to your state.
> 
> "If an out-of-state retailer does not have nexus and thus does not collect the sales tax, it does not mean the purchase is not subject to tax. Purchases made online are generally not exempt from tax. If the retailer does not collect the sales tax, the purchaser has the obligation to pay the use tax directly to the state where the property is used as long as the item is taxable."
> 
> https://www.salestaxinstitute.com/sales_tax_faqs/out_of_state_retailer_collect_sales_tax
> 
> I am not sure many people do it, (pay the tax) but I sure wouldn't go on TV begging about it.


----------



## TC1

I didn't really understand the big deal about the Rolex either...Kyle has been seen wearing a Daytona, which costs more than the one she bought, and we didn't see her ask on camera if she could buy that one. I got the feeling that Kyle wanted to film in the Rolex store when she was shopping with Lisa, perhaps they wouldn't allow it.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I used to go to Paris all the time when I lived in London.  The price difference between the UK and France are minuscule.  The biggest difference is VAT refund. This is especially true if you are from another country that isn’t the USA or part of the EU.  Many countries have luxury good taxes on imports.  If you purchase a lot of luxury goods, say to replace your stolen closet, it surely would add up over time esp since the California sales tax is 10%. 

My SA at Harrods say that Americans used to take thanksgiving vacations to London to purchase items for Christmas.  It was a well known thing.  Perhaps that only make sense for people who travel frequently.  For the rest of us, the inconvenience of purchasing internationally does not justify the small savings.

I think that whole ask approval from your husband tells you more about the dynamic between Kyle and Mauricio.  They probably just have an agreement to tell each other before major purchases over x amount.


----------



## beekmanhill

Allisonfaye said:


> When you buy something out of state, you are required to pay sales tax to your state.
> 
> "If an out-of-state retailer does not have nexus and thus does not collect the sales tax, it does not mean the purchase is not subject to tax. Purchases made online are generally not exempt from tax. If the retailer does not collect the sales tax, the purchaser has the obligation to pay the use tax directly to the state where the property is used as long as the item is taxable."
> 
> https://www.salestaxinstitute.com/sales_tax_faqs/out_of_state_retailer_collect_sales_tax
> 
> I am not sure many people do it, but I sure wouldn't go on TV begging about it.


But they weren't in the states.  I think she'd have to declare it on a customs form though.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

beekmanhill said:


> But they weren't in the states.  I think she'd have to declare it on a customs form though.



No one declares this and it really is impossible to enforce.


----------



## Mrs.Z

theamericanchinadoll said:


> No one declares this and it really is impossible to enforce.



I can’t speak to how it’s enforced but I declare everything and people have gotten caught and the penalties are steep.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Mrs.Z said:


> I can’t speak to how it’s enforced but I declare everything and people have gotten caught and the penalties are steep.




I’m curious what are the penalties and how steep are they? And how have you arrived at this info?


----------



## Mrs.Z

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I’m curious what are the penalties and how steep are they? And how have you arrived at this info?



It’s the law.


----------



## lulilu

You sign a form under penalty of law.  You can read many posts on the forum and elsewhere by and about people who try to avoid this.  You are heavily fined and are put on a list so that you are searched every time you enter the country.  I can’t believe people are still suggesting violating the law is no big deal.


----------



## Mrs.Z

The goods in question may also be seized.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I work directly with customs in my current job.  I am not saying people breaking the law is justified. There is no reason to attack me here. All I am saying is that this happens all the time.


----------



## Mrs.Z

No one is attacking you at all.  You said “no one does” and “it’s impossible to enforce” which are simply not true statements as many people do follow the law and there is enforcement as people do get caught and suffer legal consequences.  It’s just a fact.  

Back to topic, it would be foolish of any of ladies not to declare as their transactions are captured on film.


----------



## Jayne1

Kyle just wanted some air time and to cater to the viewers who say they want to see more luxury items like purses and jewellery.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Mrs.Z said:


> No one is attacking you at all.  You said “no one does” and “it’s impossible to enforce” which are simply not true statements as many people do follow the law and there is enforcement as people do get caught and suffer legal consequences.  It’s just a fact.
> 
> Back to topic, it would be foolish of any of ladies not to declare as their transactions are captured on film.



If you travel for leisure, they will search you more thoroughly than for business.  I am uncertain what they wrote since this is for Bravo.  Even if they were to get searched, how can customs prove it wasn’t something they brought into the country with them ( esp if it wasn’t caught on film).


----------



## Goodfrtune

theamericanchinadoll said:


> No one declares this and it really is impossible to enforce.



I always declare my items. Every.Single.Time. Not worth the penalty if you get caught and if you can’t afford the duty, you can’t afford the item.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Goodfrtune said:


> . Not worth the penalty if you get caught and if you can’t afford the duty, you can’t afford the item.



Again not trying to justify Kyle’s behavior but I think that the reality is not about being able to “afford” but the chance of paying less.  Rich people aren’t less miserly than anyone else and they would take advantage of any loophole ie long term capital gains since it is tax season.  

One of the reasons I really liked Yolanda was because she was a lot more down to earth about being wealthy.  There were a lot less pretenses with her.  I am not a fan of the sanctimonious people irl or on the show. Another reason why I hate Dorit and Teddi.


----------



## Goodfrtune

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Again not trying to justify Kyle’s behavior but I think that the reality is not about being able to “afford” but the chance of paying less.  Rich people aren’t less miserly than anyone else and they would take advantage of any loophole ie long term capital gains since it is tax season.
> 
> One of the reasons I really liked Yolanda was because she was a lot more down to earth about being wealthy.  There were a lot less pretenses with her.  I am not a fan of the sanctimonious people irl or on the show. Another reason why I hate Dorit and Teddi.



I’m all for paying less and enjoy shopping duty free. You are only allotted a certain dollar amount on duty free purchases and you need to pay duty on the balance. That is not a loop hole. Not paying duty on the balance is not a loop hole either, it’s a crime. I’ve purchased two Rolex watches, a Cartier watch and a Tag watch in the Caribbean. When I was returning home from St. Thomas going through customs, I was declaring the Cartier, which I had just purchased and wearing one of the Rolex watches from a trip a few months before. The customs agent looked at my wrist, asked me if that was the watch I was declaring and when I said no,  she asked for my passport again. She checked the computer and I assume she was looking up my previous history because she then handed it back to me with a big smile and a “Thank You.” Yes, they check. They will be particularly observant to the watches and jewelry you are wearing when you go through customs. If it looks shiny and new, they will inspect further. 

BOT, I think Kyle bought the watch and had it delivered simply for the “wow” factor. She is so insecure and screams “look at me, look at me.” I find it pathetic. I suspect that she paid the duty on the watch that was owed at customs.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Again, no one is questioning the legality of customs declaration. The ladies at my club routinely go overseas esp during spring and fall.  They don’t declare anything and it happens all the time.  One of them recently just came back from a Peter Island near St Thomas and I doubt they declared anything.  If you get caught, you get fined.  Confiscation only happens if the fine surpasses the value of the total items.  I am not advocating for this but the reality is plenty of people do it because it is impossible to enforce unless you’ve filed your VAT forms.  Quite frankly, VAT refunds is usually higher than the taxes so really there is no net loss.


----------



## Mrs.Z

It is NOT impossible to enforce, they do random checks, people are caught.  Jeb Bush’s wife was caught many years ago on a return trip from Paris.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Mrs.Z said:


> It is NOT impossible to enforce, they do random checks, people are caught all the time.  Jeb Bush’s wife was caught many years ago on a return trip from Paris.



It is precisely my point that it happens all the time.  If it was super enforceable, how does it happen all the time?  Also, how do you prove an item was not something you’ve previously owned if it was purchased with cash? I don’t think there is an answer to that which is why it happens all the time. Also customs do random checks all the time.  This is true for all imported goods not just with travelers.  Also the primary purpose is to avoid money laundering, counterfeiting, or other items that are not allowed(foods, plants etc).  Random check is standard practice but people can easily lie their way out of customs declaration.  

Customs have much bigger fishes to fry than a few rich ppl with designer goods. Typically, customs will come after businesses for hundreds of thousands if not millions for the kind of evasion. They look at your track record and sometimes it is random.

My point for travelers is that they could easily evade customs declaration by leaving no paper trail.  Even if there is one, customs would have to subpoena Amex or whatever cc agency for that. Which is what I bet some of these ladies on this show does routinely.  Also, do the viewers really care that MUCH that Kyle doesn’t pay her taxes?


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I’m curious what are the penalties and how steep are they? And how have you arrived at this info?


Wow oh wow .. she didn't declare something and then goes on TV and states as such? (sorry .. I didn't see the show).  That is MAJOR-LEAGUE stupid to the 10th degree, because Customs can go after her and say "pay up".  

Bottom line, you should *ALWAYS DECLARE* your purchases outside of the US!  When I would be on Holiday in Europe, for sure I bought stuff because as others have said, typically the prices were better and the VAT is a blessing!  Even though I *always* went over the amount ($800 per person / $1600 for 'family'), I would always make sure to declare and you know what? .. every time I came back and went over to the Customs official, they would always say "_thank you for declaring everything and being honest_" .. and then, they would actually cross things off!!!  They are really more concerned with terrorism now, and they appreciate the honesty and as such, the most I ever paid was $40 (_and mind you - I had spent over $6k in purchase_s)!!!! 

So, what happens when you get caught?   Under the US Code of Law, you will be charged with a *Criminal Penalty of Money Laundering*, punishable by a max of 20 years in prison, a fine or both.  The Criminal Fine is up to $500k  -OR-  twice the value of the undeclared item, whichever is greater.  In addition to the Criminal Penalty, there is a Civil Penalty of up to $10k  -OR-  the value of the undeclared item, whichever is greater. 

The HB and I were on a trip to Canada, where one of our group decided to not declare something and got caught (this was in Montreal, where the US Customs booth is actually in the Montreal airport).  They would not let her travel with us back to the states, they put her in handcuffs and escorted her to another part of the Customs area.  She had to contact a Customs Attorney in the States (we lived in Massachusetts at the time), and only after arrangements were made for her to appear in Court (to discuss the fines and payments) was she let back into the US.  So, it took 3 days for her to get back and then the true HELL began.  Her passport was taken from her and she was banned from leaving the US until all of the arrangements (in Court) were made.  She was fined quite heavily (we don't know the exact amount, she never told us), which took her MANY YEARS to pay off.  During that time (we believe because it would take her so long to pay the amount), her passport was continued to be held and she could not leave the US (which affected her as she was of Portuguese-American extraction and had planned to go to Portugal to see a cousin get married).  In addition to all of this, her name is PERMANENTLY on the Customs List, such that any time she goes and then comes back, she gets 100% searched.  

ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS DECLARE .. it really doesn't cost that much!!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I used to go to Paris all the time when I lived in London.  The price difference between the UK and France are minuscule.  The biggest difference is VAT refund. This is especially true if you are from another country that isn’t the USA or part of the EU.  Many countries have luxury good taxes on imports.  If you purchase a lot of luxury goods, say to replace your stolen closet, it surely would add up over time esp since the California sales tax is 10%.
> 
> My SA at Harrods say that Americans used to take thanksgiving vacations to London to purchase items for Christmas.  It was a well known thing.  Perhaps that only make sense for people who travel frequently.  For the rest of us, the inconvenience of purchasing internationally does not justify the small savings.
> 
> I think that whole ask approval from your husband tells you more about the dynamic between Kyle and Mauricio.  They probably just have an agreement to tell each other before major purchases over x amount.



I think that was just a thing so they could point out how much they cost. But who knows?


----------



## Allisonfaye

You ladies are confusing apples and oranges. Yes, you have to declare when you come back into the country. But I am talking about state sales tax. If you buy an item online out of state, you are required to pay sales tax to your state. Completely different than customs.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> So, what happens when you get caught?   Under the US Code of Law, you will be charged with a *Criminal Penalty of Money Laundering*, punishable by a max of 20 years in prison, a fine or both.  The Criminal Fine is up to $500k  -OR-  twice the value of the undeclared item, whichever is greater.  In addition to the Criminal Penalty, there is a Civil Penalty of up to $10k  -OR-  the value of the undeclared item, whichever is greater.
> 
> The HB and I were on a trip to Canada, where one of our group decided to not declare something and got caught (this was in Montreal, where the US Customs booth is actually in the Montreal airport).  They would not let her travel with us back to the states, they put her in handcuffs and escorted her to another part of the Customs area.  She had to contact a Customs Attorney in the States (we lived in Massachusetts at the time), and only after arrangements were made for her to appear in Court (to discuss the fines and payments) was she let back into the US.  So, it took 3 days for her to get back and then the true HELL began.  Her passport was taken from her and she was banned from leaving the US until all of the arrangements (in Court) were made.  She was fined quite heavily (we don't know the exact amount, she never told us), which took her MANY YEARS to pay off.  During that time (we believe because it would take her so long to pay the amount), her passport was continued to be held and she could not leave the US (which affected her as she was of Portuguese-American extraction and had planned to go to Portugal to see a cousin get married).  In addition to all of this, her name is PERMANENTLY on the Customs List, such that any time she goes and then comes back, she gets 100% searched.
> 
> ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS DECLARE .. it really doesn't cost that much!!!




Just curious what kind of hardcore thing did she not declare? The Canadians are not that hardcore. 

I have a friend who was fined for bringing an apple she forgot to declare. CBP obviously confiscated it and she was fined $50.   I can tell you from my recent experiences importing my dog that CBP cares the most about plants, live animals, and illegal goods or large amounts of undeclared cash.   Because importing a dog was rather a tedious process and I asked why. 

The last time I was in the EU, I bought an Evelyne bag which is roughly $3500 at the time and I declared it and the customs woman said I owed nothing which was odd but she said they didn’t care bc plenty of people don’t bother declaring anything. The customs officer thought I was silly. This was @ JFK.  

I deal with my legal team, logistics teams and customs as part of my daily job. There is a lot of fear mongering when it comes to CBP.  And purposely so. The bottom line is: Unless you’ve done something truly awful, they would not take away your passport.


----------



## beekmanhill

Allisonfaye said:


> You ladies are confusing apples and oranges. Yes, you have to declare when you come back into the country. But I am talking about state sales tax. If you buy an item online out of state, you are required to pay sales tax to your state. Completely different than customs.



No we aren't confusing anything.  The discussion started about Kyle's paying tax on the watch. Some people assumed it was state tax.  But Kyle was not in the US, she was in the Bahamas, so it is customs that apply not state sales tax.  All the subsequent discussion revolved around customs declaration.  

It was all for the show anyway.  That isn't the Rolex Kyle would buy.  JMO.


----------



## zooba

Moe wanted screen time. Kyle wanted screen time , pure and simple.

Entertainment level:
Duty gate《 panty gate 《 puppy gate 《Charlie sheen parenting


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Just curious what kind of hardcore thing did she not declare? The Canadians are not that hardcore.
> 
> I have a friend who was fined for bringing an apple she forgot to declare. CBP obviously confiscated it and she was fined $50.   I can tell you from my recent experiences importing my dog that CBP cares the most about plants, live animals, and illegal goods or large amounts of undeclared cash.   Because importing a dog was rather a tedious process and I asked why.
> 
> The last time I was in the EU, I bought an Evelyne bag which is roughly $3500 at the time and I declared it and the customs woman said I owed nothing which was odd but she said they didn’t care bc plenty of people don’t bother declaring anything. The customs officer thought I was silly. This was @ JFK.
> 
> I deal with my legal team, logistics teams and customs as part of my daily job. There is a lot of fear mongering when it comes to CBP.  And purposely so. The bottom line is: Unless you’ve done something truly awful, they would not take away your passport.


A very fancy fur coat and other things which she never told us about (we knew about the Fur Coat because she was wearing it)!!  The Canadians didn't charge her; she didn't declare it when she came went through US Customs in the Montreal Airport.  I suspect the reason why her passport was taking was for other reasons, but again .. we never heard what 'exactly' else she had not declared.  According to a friend of ours (who had worked with her), she was also under suspicion of embezzlement at a prior firm; maybe it was due to that? 

Oh yes, anything agricultural and, in some cases - Cheeses, Meats - if not packed correctly will get you in trouble.  My husband's cousin is a Customs Lawyer in NYC, and some of the stories she has told us are .. well, funny, but also sad .. that people think that they can do something and get away with it (like seriously - bringing chickens or other farm animals??!?!).


----------



## CeeJay

Oh yeah .. can't remember where I read it, but (supposedly) LVP is done with Kyle re: friendship.  This, of course, has sparked numerous rumors that LVP is done with RHoBH and that she will not return for next season.  I just can't imagine a show with Kyle, Dorito (triple-uggh), Erika (uggh), Rinna (double-uggh) and Teddi (dull) .. I won't be watching that is for sure!


----------



## jiffer

I must be the minority because anytime I'm making a purchase over $500 my husband and I talk about it and via versa. My husband and I both work and we combine all of our money into one account. We don't keep track who's money is who's but we do consult each other because we are equal partners. 

Yes she will have to pay duty tax on the watch if she Claims it. She will not have to pay state sales tax because she bought it out of state. If she purchased it online and had it delivered to her home she might have to pay to sales tax.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> Oh yeah .. can't remember where I read it, but (supposedly) LVP is done with Kyle re: friendship.  This, of course, has sparked numerous rumors that LVP is done with RHoBH and that she will not return for next season.  I just can't imagine a show with Kyle, Dorito (triple-uggh), Erika (uggh), Rinna (double-uggh) and Teddi (dull) .. I won't be watching that is for sure!



I also saw that but I wonder why she is mad at Kyle. Wasn’t she defending LVP this last episode from last week? Did I miss something? I admit I put it on the background while doing other things.


----------



## DD101

I'm watching it right now and everyone in Kyles family is crying because the one kid is going away to college....really? I understand it's bittersweet to part with your child at college.....you are happy they are going but sad as you will miss them.....but you take that in stride. Kyle is carrying on and on about this.....now the kid going to college is crying and now the small one is crying. OMG get over yourselves people! LOL. Kyle is really pouring on the drama here. Mauricio is laughing! I'm ready to change the channel.


----------



## chowlover2

DD101 said:


> I'm watching it right now and everyone in Kyles family is crying because the one kid is going away to college....really? I understand it's bittersweet to part with your child at college.....you are happy they are going but sad as you will miss them.....but you take that in stride. Kyle is carrying on and on about this.....now the kid going to college is crying and now the small one is crying. OMG get over yourselves people! LOL. Kyle is really pouring on the drama here. Mauricio is laughing! I'm ready to change the channel.


She should be used to it by now, this is the third daughter she has seen off.


----------



## jmaemonte

chowlover2 said:


> She should be used to it by now, this is the third daughter she has seen off.



And don’t the other two work for The Agency now?


----------



## lp640

This may sound petty but Kyle really needs to stop the “Beverly Hills” shtick she does in her Housewives intro.  “In Beverly Hills!!! Blah blah blah”.

She doesn’t live anywhere near Beverly Hills anymore LOL.  She lives in the Valley and should own it.  Strange that the one who lives the farthest from Beverly Hills is the only one that name drops it like that.


----------



## chowlover2

jmaemonte said:


> And don’t the other two work for The Agency now?


Yes! And #3 will probably do so as well.


----------



## br00kelynx

LemonDrop said:


> I’m not very familiar with the multi color LV line from days gone by. But this looks very very fake to me. I’m posting the screen shot from RHoBH and then one I found online that looks authentic.
> 
> This was shown in a scene supposedly in Teddi’s room when Kyle was visiting. But, then later in the episode it looked like Rinna was carrying it. When they went out for cocktails at the resort.
> 
> I’m not an expert on this old line. But at the very least if that piece were real it would be close to 15 years old. The leather should have a nice honey patina by this point. Not look like a child’s plastic toy bag.
> 
> I’m really bummed that Rinna was carrying it. She’s my favorite. Maybe she borrowed it from Teddi?



The bag is an obvious fake. I spotted it within 2 seconds. The fleur would never be the same color as LV below it, plus those colors are cheap looking. Same looking cheap fakes Paris Hilton had back in her hay day


----------



## Chanel4Eva

br00kelynx said:


> The bag is an obvious fake. I spotted it within 2 seconds. The fleur would never be the same color as LV below it, plus those colors are cheap looking. Same looking cheap fakes Paris Hilton had back in her hay day



It doesn’t make any sense to me why they use these fakes on the show. Kim Kardashian just posted a white multicolor LV on her instagram and it looks nothing like this horrible fake.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DD101 said:


> I'm watching it right now and everyone in Kyles family is crying because the one kid is going away to college....really? I understand it's bittersweet to part with your child at college.....you are happy they are going but sad as you will miss them.....but you take that in stride. Kyle is carrying on and on about this.....now the kid going to college is crying and now the small one is crying. OMG get over yourselves people! LOL. Kyle is really pouring on the drama here. Mauricio is laughing! I'm ready to change the channel.



She does this all the time -  with every daughter that goes away.  I don't know if its just for the camera or for real, maybe a bit of both, 
I don't like Kyle but I will give her credit to her and Mauricio for sending their girls to school for an education as opposed to pushing them into modeling careers like Lisa and Yo.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

theamericanchinadoll said:


> If you travel for leisure, they will search you more thoroughly than for business.  I am uncertain what they wrote since this is for Bravo.  Even if they were to get searched, how can customs prove it wasn’t something they brought into the country with them ( esp if it wasn’t caught on film).



The onus is on you (at least under Canadian law) to prove that you didn't buy the item abroad, but in Canada if you are a Canadian resident.  Customs officers at least in Canada, have great discretion.  That's my impression of US customs officers as well.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Dog gate continues to be a snooze.....let’s all be sort of annoyed at Teddy and super mad at Lisa for doing the same thing?  Dorit bears no responsibility?  It’s just going to escalate from here and by the end of the season we’re all not even sure why we’re so mad, but we are really mad!


----------



## TC1

At least Kyle was wearing the Rolex in the episode..LOL we've been talking about it so much it's the first thing I noticed tonight.
This storyline is BORING. It's odd to see Ericka in the drama as she's been avoiding it since day one.


----------



## 336

omg enough with the doggggggggg it's episode 4


----------



## haute okole

DD101 said:


> I'm watching it right now and everyone in Kyles family is crying because the one kid is going away to college....really? I understand it's bittersweet to part with your child at college.....you are happy they are going but sad as you will miss them.....but you take that in stride. Kyle is carrying on and on about this.....now the kid going to college is crying and now the small one is crying. OMG get over yourselves people! LOL. Kyle is really pouring on the drama here. Mauricio is laughing! I'm ready to change the channel.


I will be in the same situation soon and you can bet, I will be a blithering idiot the moment I say good-bye to my girl.  I became a mother later in life and left a well established career to devote my attention to them.  Kyle seems to have a close, sweet relationship with her girls.  I got choked up when I saw the two grieving the little girl chapter of Sofia’s life.


----------



## lp640

The entire boring season will be about this dog?

I think I’m done with RHOBH.


----------



## CeeJay

CanuckBagLover said:


> The onus is on you (at least under Canadian law) to prove that you didn't buy the item abroad, but in Canada if you are a Canadian resident.  Customs officers at least in Canada, have great discretion.  That's my impression of US customs officers as well.


Yes, the US Customs Officers do have the ability to decrease the customs fee, BUT .. if you cheat, they will come down hard on you.  It also depends on where you are entering the US; I have always found that certain Cities - such as NYC, Miami and LA are the worst to go through Customs, whereas coming into Boston, Hartford .. (smaller Cities) are not as bad.


----------



## Rouge H

My DH and I spent the weekend in Canada, neither US or Canadian Customs asked us if we had anything to declare. I thought it was odd.


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> The onus is on you (at least under Canadian law) to prove that you didn't buy the item abroad, but in Canada if you are a Canadian resident.  Customs officers at least in Canada, have great discretion.  That's my impression of US customs officers as well.


Yes.  That's why it's suggested that if travelling with jewellery you already own, to bring your proof of purchase or appraisal reports to show when you re-enter Canada.

Some people are just really lucky I guess and never get stopped.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

This thread is giving me new insights about traveling. When I travel, I go super minimalistic because people will target you and I don’t mean customs. I don’t travel with designer anything when I go abroad bc it is hard to keep an eye on your things when you go to sleep on the plane. 

I don’t want to stand out on the plane. I try to never bring anything valuable unless I have to. I’ve had multiple luggage’s go missing or delayed. There is a maximum you can claim for lost luggage’s on Amex or even with an airline. I photograph the crap out of everything before I pack even for carry on.  I also believe that travel insurance would only go up to a certain value but I don’t have extensive experience with it. 

The reason these ladies are decked out is because they fly private and have a film crew.   I wonder if they travel like this on their own or when they fly commercial.  I’d be worried about getting robbed.


----------



## Allisonfaye

jmaemonte said:


> And don’t the other two work for The Agency now?



Does anyone else thing 'The Agency' sounds like something out of a bad 60's sitcom? (Get Smart)



lp640 said:


> This may sound petty but Kyle really needs to stop the “Beverly Hills” shtick she does in her Housewives intro.  “In Beverly Hills!!! Blah blah blah”.
> 
> She doesn’t live anywhere near Beverly Hills anymore LOL.  She lives in the Valley and should own it.  Strange that the one who lives the farthest from Beverly Hills is the only one that name drops it like that.



I used to think maybe the wrote those taglines themselves but this season, I am 100% convinced Bravo wrote them.


----------



## simone72

So tired of pretentious Dorit always overdressed just for the show I mean come on you’re visiting LVP and show up in that cocktail party Dolce dress? Don’t get me wrong dress is gorgeous but what a waste of an outfit !


----------



## TC1

Rouge H said:


> My DH and I spent the weekend in Canada, neither US or Canadian Customs asked us if we had anything to declare. I thought it was odd.


I'm noticing now that after you scan the declaration card and your passport they don't ask you if you have anything specific to declare. You just write in the dollar amount of goods. At least that was my experience last week.


----------



## brooke lynn

Kyle has certainly replenished her bag collection quickly. And adding that blue Ostrich Hermès Birkin. They are obviously doing very well. I think Kyle and her family are super cute though. Even with the over crying scenes, I do remember how hard it was for me to say goodbye to my mother once I was dropped off at college. I think it was a cute storyline and it was nice to have a break from dog gate.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I am so sick of #doggate but I must admit this twist -albeit fabricated just for the show-is very interesting. LVP is reigning  Queen once again.
Teddi clearly was hiding something when she didn’t show full texts-only cropped saved photos of texts. Who does that if they are speaking the truth? Oh right, no one.

Teddi was a pawn. Poor little red riding hood did not stand a chance! 

I also think Kyle’s tears are legit. You can tell she loves her girls. She has a beautiful family. Change is hard for a lot of mothers. Especially if you define yourself solely as a mom.

I am sure Kyle received a huge check from her homeowners policy when everything was stolen. I bet her items were insured to the max. Bags included.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Farrah traveled for two days and checked in a bag? Is that common for little travel? I hate checking in bags. Maybe bc my luggage has been lost before.

Erika was really graceful getting on that horse.

Now with this celebrity moms scandal helping their kids get into top colleges -I now wonder about Kyle’s daughters. Lol

And Dorito...her Chanel suspenders while horseback riding and discussing her love of horses since she was a little girl.... and ....and...horses in Israel...


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> I also think Kyle’s tears are legit. You can tell she loves her girls. She has a beautiful family. Change is hard for a lot of mothers. Especially if you define yourself solely as a mom.
> 
> I am sure Kyle received a huge check from her homeowners policy when everything was stolen. I bet her items were insured to the max. Bags included.


I also think Kyle's tear are legit but she's one of those people who can cry very easily and often too.


----------



## simone72

meluvs2shop said:


> Farrah traveled for two days and checked in a bag? Is that common for little travel? I hate checking in bags. Maybe bc my luggage has been lost before.
> 
> Erika was really graceful getting on that horse.
> 
> Now with this celebrity moms scandal helping their kids get into top colleges -I now wonder about Kyle’s daughters. Lol
> 
> And Dorito...her Chanel suspenders while horseback riding and discussing her love of horses since she was a little girl.... and ....and...horses in Israel...


Kyle already posted on her Instagram story about people doubting her daughter about college and nasty remarks so yes she problably getting a lot of hate regardless I can’t even imagine ! Oh Dorit what would she do if there were no obvious labels to wear written all over her ?


----------



## DC-Cutie

On a side note - Erika got me out here buying a Body Glove one piece


----------



## Allisonfaye

simone72 said:


> Kyle already posted on her Instagram story about people doubting her daughter about college and nasty remarks so yes she problably getting a lot of hate regardless I can’t even imagine ! Oh Dorit what would she do if there were no obvious labels to wear written all over her ?



I would not be a bit surprised if Kyle did something like this to get her daughter into college. She said she was 'shocked' and her daughter knew many of the girls. I am not saying she did but if you told me she did, I would not be surprised. SHE seems exactly like the kind of person who would do something like this.


----------



## kemilia

Mrs.Z said:


> Dog gate continues to be a snooze.....let’s all be sort of annoyed at Teddy and super mad at Lisa for doing the same thing?  Dorit bears no responsibility?  It’s just going to escalate from here and by the end of the season we’re all not even sure why we’re so mad, but we are really mad!


i give up trying to follow dog-gate. The Chanel suspenders--Dorito, really?


----------



## pjhm

meluvs2shop said:


> I am so sick of #doggate but I must admit this twist -albeit fabricated just for the show-is very interesting. LVP is reigning  Queen once again.
> Teddi clearly was hiding something when she didn’t show full texts-only cropped saved photos of texts. Who does that if they are speaking the truth? Oh right, no one.
> 
> Teddi was a pawn. Poor little red riding hood did not stand a chance!
> 
> I also think Kyle’s tears are legit. You can tell she loves her girls. She has a beautiful family. Change is hard for a lot of mothers. Especially if you define yourself solely as a mom.
> 
> I am sure Kyle received a huge check from her homeowners policy when everything was stolen. I bet her items were insured to the max. Bags included.


Sure I'm in the minority here, but those Birkins age Kyle, look like "old lady" bags on her frame.


----------



## Jayne1

Allisonfaye said:


> I would not be a bit surprised if Kyle did something like this to get her daughter into college. She said she was 'shocked' and her daughter knew many of the girls. I am not saying she did but if you told me she did, I would not be surprised. SHE seems exactly like the kind of person who would do something like this.


True and now that her husband is so successful, she probably had lots of funds to work with...


----------



## Allisonfaye

Jayne1 said:


> True and now that her husband is so successful, she probably had lots of funds to work with...



Where do you her kids go?


----------



## meazar

GWU in DC


----------



## baghagg

Allisonfaye said:


> I would not be a bit surprised if Kyle did something like this to get her daughter into college. She said she was 'shocked' and her daughter knew many of the girls. I am not saying she did but if you told me she did, I would not be surprised. SHE seems exactly like the kind of person who would do something like this.


I agree - ever since we read that story here about the grocery store encounter, I would put nothing past Kyle.  Also, plenty of wealthy kids may be (long) graduated from colleges which may also have participated in a bribing scenario similar or identical to the one currently in the news.. just because they didn't get caught doesn't mean it never happened.


----------



## hedgwin99

Kyle Richards' husband sued for fraud in $32m Malibu mansion deal
https://mol.im/a/6810101

Is this going to be the plot for next season???[emoji849][emoji13]


----------



## CeeJay

baghagg said:


> I agree - ever since we read that story here about the grocery store encounter, I would put nothing past Kyle.  Also, plenty of wealthy kids may be (long) graduated from colleges which may also have participated in a bribing scenario similar or identical to the one currently in the news.. just because they didn't get caught doesn't mean it never happened.


100%++++ agree (I was the one with the Grocery Store encounter); after witnessing her behavior first-hand, wouldn't put it past her one bit!


----------



## CeeJay

hedgwin99 said:


> Kyle Richards' husband sued for fraud in $32m Malibu mansion deal
> https://mol.im/a/6810101
> 
> Is this going to be the plot for next season???[emoji849][emoji13]


Yeah, I saw this this morning .. and $32m is no chump change!!!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

This sounds weird but LVP is going to be in Florida with her Pom and her family. I wonder if I should go to see her. My husband doesn’t want to go to Jacksonville lol and I don’t blame him.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CeeJay said:


> Yeah, I saw this this morning .. and $32m is no chump change!!!





Jayne1 said:


> True and now that her husband is so successful, she probably had lots of funds to work with...



I am not sure what was new as this story has been out there for a while. Too many ads and videos in that story to bother reading it to find out.


----------



## Jayne1

theamericanchinadoll said:


> This sounds weird but LVP is going to be in Florida with her Pom and her family. I wonder if I should go to see her. My husband doesn’t want to go to Jacksonville lol and I don’t blame him.


Why would you want to? To do what? Gush, stare, try to get an autograph?

Not being mean, just curious why someone would want to see a reality star in person. (Unless they ran into them at the grocery store, that's a different thing.)


----------



## pjhm

Allisonfaye said:


> I am not sure what was new as this story has been out there for a while. Too many ads and videos in that story to bother reading it to find out.



Yes I read about it some months ago, don’t know why it is going around again unless court has accepted some kind of new finding.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Jayne1 said:


> Why would you want to? To do what? Gush, stare, try to get an autograph?
> 
> Not being mean, just curious why someone would want to see a reality star in person. (Unless they ran into them at the grocery store, that's a different thing.)




Why does anyone do anything? To have fun. I go to dog shows all the time bc i enjoy dogs. I really like Giggy and Puffy.  It would be nice to meet the human gang too.  I could care less about the autograph lol. Besides, I’ve already met Ken and Lisa once.


----------



## DD101

meluvs2shop said:


> Farrah traveled for two days and checked in a bag? Is that common for little travel? I hate checking in bags. Maybe bc my luggage has been lost before.
> 
> Erika was really graceful getting on that horse.
> 
> Now with this celebrity moms scandal helping their kids get into top colleges -I now wonder about Kyle’s daughters. Lol
> 
> And Dorito...her Chanel suspenders while horseback riding and discussing her love of horses since she was a little girl.... and ....and...horses in Israel...



I wonder too......what schools do her girls go to? Are those schools hard to get into?



Allisonfaye said:


> I would not be a bit surprised if Kyle did something like this to get her daughter into college. She said she was 'shocked' and her daughter knew many of the girls. I am not saying she did but if you told me she did, I would not be surprised. SHE seems exactly like the kind of person who would do something like this.



I agree, I could see Kyle doing this. But I could also see Yo doing it for her girls.....didn't that GG one get into some NYC school? She didn't look/sound/seem intelligent to me (LOL)......her dad is a billionaire isn't he? They totally bought her way in! And then she dropped out....that tells me the parents wanted it more than the kid, and the kid either couldn't hack it, or just really went to appease the parents, knowing after awhile she'd leave.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> Yeah, I saw this this morning .. and $32m is no chump change!!!



Is this the same thing with the Malibu house from last year? Seems like the judge gave it the green light.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> Why would you want to? To do what? Gush, stare, try to get an autograph?
> 
> Not being mean, just curious why someone would want to see a reality star in person. (Unless they ran into them at the grocery store, that's a different thing.)


 Oh I’d like to see them in person so I can just stare!


----------



## Jayne1

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Why does anyone do anything? To have fun. I go to dog shows all the time bc i enjoy dogs. I really like Giggy and Puffy.  It would be nice to meet the human gang too.  I could care less about the autograph lol. Besides, I’ve already met Ken and Lisa once.


I would see the dogs, but I wouldn't want to boost Lisa's ego any more than it already is.  lol


----------



## pjhm

So after reading the Mauricio Umansky story, how do you think it will turn out? (just an aside, Daily Mail gets stories botched up a lot)
 Should  Umansky have told the original seller that he was going to buy/invest in the house he was selling? What if the 2nd sale didn't reap big profits, but a loss? Did Maurcio hold a gun to the seller and insist he take that price?


----------



## imgg

pjhm said:


> So after reading the Mauricio Umansky story, how do you think it will turn out? (just an aside, Daily Mail gets stories botched up a lot)
> Should  Umansky have told the original seller that he was going to buy/invest in the house he was selling? What if the 2nd sale didn't reap big profits, but a loss? Did Maurcio hold a gun to the seller and insist he take that price?


Maurcio has a fiduciary duty to disclose offers, if he withheld offers, so the seller would take less and one that Maurcio had a vested interest in, he should lose his license.  If its all true and can be proven.  The seller doesn't sound like the most honest person either, so it will be interesting how this plays out.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

https://therealdeal.com/la/2019/03/...with-2nd-lawsuit-over-massive-malibu-mansion/

Sounds like the seller is shady too.


----------



## haute okole

Allisonfaye said:


> I am not sure what was new as this story has been out there for a while. Too many ads and videos in that story to bother reading it to find out.



Mauricio was involved in at least 2 lawsuits stemming from the sale of this property.  The first lawsuit, which was resolved months ago, involved Mauricio and his liability insurer.  When Mauricio was sued for breach of fiduciary duty, etc., his insurance carrier refused to defend him, ie, hire an attorney.  Typically, an insurance carrier will not defend someone if the act in question involves fraud.  Mauricio and his insurer settled last year.

The actual lawsuit against Mauricio for breach of fiduciary duty brought by his former client over the property is still pending.

I don't know how people sleep at night.  If I were Kyle, I would not be buying a Rolex.  Mauricio should settle before trial.  Any jury would not look kindly at some wealthy Beverly Hills Housewife and her hubby.  The climate in Southern California right now is downright hostile, especially in light of the college admissions scandal.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

haute okole said:


> Mauricio was involved in at least 2 lawsuits stemming from the sale of this property.  The first lawsuit, which was resolved months ago, involved Mauricio and his liability insurer.  When Mauricio was sued for breach of fiduciary duty, etc., his insurance carrier refused to defend him, ie, hire an attorney.  Typically, an insurance carrier will not defend someone if the act in question involves fraud.  Mauricio and his insurer settled last year.
> 
> The actual lawsuit against Mauricio for breach of fiduciary duty brought by his former client over the property is still pending.
> 
> I don't know how people sleep at night.  If I were Kyle, I would not be buying a Rolex.  Mauricio should settle before trial.  Any jury would not look kindly at some wealthy Beverly Hills Housewife and her hubby.  The climate in Southern California right now is downright hostile, especially in light of the college admissions scandal.



He's being sued by an African prince. I'm sure jury wont be looking at this case like they would if it was some "Average joe".


----------



## haute okole

PradaforRada said:


> He's being sued by an African prince. I'm sure jury wont be looking at this case like they would if it was some "Average joe".


Wow!  How juicy and disgusting.  I am grossing out.  Talk about living on the edge of ethics.  I used to live in Africa, when anyone has that kind of money to invest overseas, I had to “side-eye” that transaction.  WTH, I’m curious what the Prince’s subjects would say about all this money not being invested in the betterment of the Country’s livelihood.  Shame on Mauricio for getting involved in such an obviously.  Greed & hubris will get you all the time, in one way or another.

The original plaintiff in the previous lawsuit is a company called Sweetwater.  The Prince’s lawsuit is new.  The Prince is NOT a sympathetic plaintiff.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

If you think about it, is Muhammad Hadid that different from Mauricio? It seems to me this kind of sleaze is frequent in real estate and people look the other way because they see it as “business” transaction.  I have seen this kind of dealings too frequently.  I agree with your evaluation that this is immoral.


----------



## haute okole

If Mauricio is dealing with money that originated from a Royal who stole money from his subjects and is now laundering the money by purchasing real estate abroad, that is a whole different animal than just real estate investment and construction.


----------



## haute okole

Just checked, the “Royal” I referred to in previous posts is actually the son of the President of a West African Nation.  Sorry for my mistake.


----------



## CeeJay

haute okole said:


> Just checked, the “Royal” I referred to in previous posts is actually the son of the President of a West African Nation.  Sorry for my mistake.


If the person is involved in country affairs at all, then it IS a whole different story.  Any type of investment which involves any monies that are from any government official, MUST be cleared through a very thorough AML (anti-money laundering) process!  In many cases, they simply do not get through and the fund is simply not created.  However, as we have all seen, there are (sadly) too many people in the Financial Services world who will create/establish the fund illegally and try to keep it on the down-low.  We had an EVP in our department who tried to get me to create a fund that had not cleared our AML process.  Given that I was required to know the AML 'rules' very well, I simply told him "nope - won't set up anything until it clears".  He was pissed, so he went around me, and had one of the junior business folks in Singapore set it up (like I wouldn't find out about it?!?!).  Unfortunately, almost immediately contributions were being made into the fund and when I did some investigations, I saw that it was Government of Singapore $$$ and immediately knew that it was shady as heck.  As per the rules of our company, I had to report it, and I did.  Within 6 months, the EVP was fired, his trading/broker licenses revoked and the fund was closed.  I later found out that said fund was requested by Tim Leissner, Kimora Lee Simmons husband .. who had worked at Goldman Sachs APAC; he plead guilty to the charges!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> If the person is involved in country affairs at all, then it IS a whole different story.  Any type of investment which involves any monies that are from any government official, MUST be cleared through a very thorough AML (anti-money laundering) process!  In many cases, they simply do not get through and the fund is simply not created.  However, as we have all seen, there are (sadly) too many people in the Financial Services world who will create/establish the fund illegally and try to keep it on the down-low.  We had an EVP in our department who tried to get me to create a fund that had not cleared our AML process.  Given that I was required to know the AML 'rules' very well, I simply told him "nope - won't set up anything until it clears".  He was pissed, so he went around me, and had one of the junior business folks in Singapore set it up (like I wouldn't find out about it?!?!).  Unfortunately, almost immediately contributions were being made into the fund and when I did some investigations, I saw that it was Government of Singapore $$$ and immediately knew that it was shady as heck.  As per the rules of our company, I had to report it, and I did.  Within 6 months, the EVP was fired, his trading/broker licenses revoked and the fund was closed.  I later found out that said fund was requested by Tim Leissner, Kimora Lee Simmons husband .. who had worked at Goldman Sachs APAC; he plead guilty to the charges!


Bravo CeeJay!


----------



## haute okole

Kyle better list her purses and Rolex on eBay, Mauricio is about to be broke if the allegations in the Complaints are true.  Mauricio played with some Tier 1 international criminals.  Mauricio, bless his little heart, is a relatively unsophisticated real estate agent.  Wow.


----------



## CeeJay

haute okole said:


> Kyle better list her purses and Rolex on eBay, Mauricio is about to be broke if the allegations in the Complaints are true.  Mauricio played with some Tier 1 international criminals.  Mauricio, bless his little heart, is a relatively unsophisticated real estate agent.  Wow.


No, I think he knows Real Estate .. he probably thought he wouldn't get caught!  I wonder, if he is indicted, what will happen to his company .. after all, the 2 Brits on Million Dollar Listing Los Angeles work there and they seem to do pretty well!


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> If the person is involved in country affairs at all, then it IS a whole different story.  Any type of investment which involves any monies that are from any government official, MUST be cleared through a very thorough AML (anti-money laundering) process!  In many cases, they simply do not get through and the fund is simply not created.  However, as we have all seen, there are (sadly) too many people in the Financial Services world who will create/establish the fund illegally and try to keep it on the down-low.  We had an EVP in our department who tried to get me to create a fund that had not cleared our AML process.  Given that I was required to know the AML 'rules' very well, I simply told him "nope - won't set up anything until it clears".  He was pissed, so he went around me, and had one of the junior business folks in Singapore set it up (like I wouldn't find out about it?!?!).  Unfortunately, almost immediately contributions were being made into the fund and when I did some investigations, I saw that it was Government of Singapore $$$ and immediately knew that it was shady as heck.  As per the rules of our company, I had to report it, and I did.  Within 6 months, the EVP was fired, his trading/broker licenses revoked and the fund was closed.  I later found out that said fund was requested by Tim Leissner, Kimora Lee Simmons husband .. who had worked at Goldman Sachs APAC; he plead guilty to the charges!


So interesting!

So how does what everyone is talking about impact Mauricio? In very simple terms for someone like me who gets a headache just thinking about numbers...  lol


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> So interesting!
> 
> So how does what everyone is talking about impact Mauricio? In very simple terms for someone like me who gets a headache just thinking about numbers...  lol


It all depends on what the actual suit is about; if the defendant is suing because he believes he lost $$$, well - yeah, maybe he did.  However, what could occur, is then when they look into the 'investment' aspect (Real Estate investments are oftentimes not publicly traded and as such are considered in the Alternatives Asset class) and they find that the defendant used monies that were, in fact, any type of governmental funds, then it could get sticky.  If Mauricio knew that this guy was using governmental funds, then he can expect to see some jail time for sure.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> It all depends on what the actual suit is about; if the defendant is suing because he believes he lost $$$, well - yeah, maybe he did.  However, what could occur, is then when they look into the 'investment' aspect (Real Estate investments are oftentimes not publicly traded and as such are considered in the Alternatives Asset class) and they find that the defendant used monies that were, in fact, any type of governmental funds, then it could get sticky.  If Mauricio knew that this guy was using governmental funds, then he can expect to see some jail time for sure.


Thanks -- can't he play dumb?  How would he know where a buyer's funds come from?


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks -- can't he play dumb?  How would he know where a buyer's funds come from?


It should be noted in a Limited Partnership agreement  -OR-  just part of the due diligence that one SHOULD do before investing into something like this.


----------



## haute okole

Mauricio may know real estate, but he certainly forgot to consult an attorney regarding these Sweetwater transactions.  I am an attorney who carried a Diplomatic passport.  At the first inkling of impropriety, Mauricio should have backed away, far away.  He should consider himself lucky that our Federal Gov. or the West African nation has not filed criminal charges against Mauricio.  The property in question was purchased with money allegedly stolen from the people of the West African nation.  The sale involved court approval, so Mauricio has some cushion.  But if I were Kyle, I would not be buying a thing.


----------



## pjhm

Yes that is key, US court approved original sale.


----------



## haute okole

pjhm said:


> Yes that is key, US court approved original sale.


The problem is Mauricio‘s questionable behavior occurred after the court approved the initial sale.  Mauricio is accused of benefiting from the sale of the same property as an owner and actually sold it later for close to $70 million.  WTF is that?!  With the President’s son now filing suit, this will be a VERY scary time for Kyle.  If she is not scared, she is in denial.  Hermes does not take returns.


----------



## imgg

My guess it settles out of court and will be a small bump in Mauricio career.   He has a ton of agents selling million dollar properties where he collects half their earnings. It may hurt a little, but I doubt it bankrupts him or even close.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> It should be noted in a Limited Partnership agreement  -OR-  just part of the due diligence that one SHOULD do before investing into something like this.


Got it -- thanks.


----------



## haute okole

imgg said:


> My guess it settles out of court and will be a small bump in Mauricio career.   He has a ton of agents selling million dollar properties where he collects half their earnings. It may hurt a little, but I doubt it bankrupts him or even close.



A civil settlement is Mauricio’s best case scenario.  The President’s son recently filed suit and I can guarantee that our federal government will be watching the evidence very closely to see how much Mauricio knew about the dirty property. That lawsuit may trigger a criminal prosecution against Mauricio.

 I wonder how LVP feels about this reversal of fortune for Kyle.  LVP came about her fortune the old fashioned way, hard work.  It looks like fraud had some hand in Mauricio’s mullions.  I am disappointed.  Mauricio was my favorite Housewife husband.  Me and my daughters ran into him at a Valet and he was lovely.  Kyle is nice too.
Ken is nice too, in his restaurant, but do not bother him outside of the restaurant.  Pandora is not friendly, but her hubby is great. Lisa is funny.


----------



## imgg

haute okole said:


> A civil settlement is Mauricio’s best case scenario.  The President’s son recently filed suit and I can guarantee that our federal government will be watching the evidence very closely to see how much Mauricio knew about the dirty property. That lawsuit may trigger a criminal prosecution against Mauricio.
> 
> I wonder how LVP feels about this reversal of fortune for Kyle.  LVP came about her fortune the old fashioned way, hard work.  It looks like fraud had some hand in Mauricio’s mullions.  I am disappointed.  Mauricio was my favorite Housewife husband.  Me and my daughters ran into him at a Valet and he was lovely.  Kyle is nice too.
> Ken is nice too, in his restaurant, but do not bother him outside of the restaurant,  Pandora is not friendly, but her hubby is great. Lisa is funny.



It still has to be proven.  I am not a real estate expert, but I do think Mauricio is required to disclose he was an investor in the sale, which according to the lawsuit he did not.  That's why I think it will settle and that will be the end of it.  I doubt the RE board will do anything after it settles but I guess we will see.


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> It still has to be proven.  I am not a real estate expert, but I do think Mauricio is required to disclose he was an investor in the sale, which according to the lawsuit he did not.  That's why I think it will settle and that will be the end of it.  I doubt the RE board will do anything after it settles but I guess we will see.



Yes he is required to disclose if he was an investor. He should have disclosed his relationship to the investment company in his offer if he did not. The seller has to also prove his claim that Mauricio received other offers and did not present them. Not sure how he will obtain proof of other offers but I want to see evidence before ripping him to shreds. From all that I’ve read, it sounds like the seller had sour grapes that he wasn’t able to sell the house for as much as Mauricio did and filed a frivolous lawsuit... but we’ll see.

The RE board can also be quite vicious so they will likely launch their own investigation if someone were to file a report with supporting evidence.


----------



## kemilia

chowlover2 said:


> Bravo CeeJay!


Yes--Bravo! 

So many people live the "it's none of my business" life and then wonder why things are the way they are.


----------



## imgg

bisousx said:


> Yes he is required to disclose if he was an investor. He should have disclosed his relationship to the investment company in his offer if he did not. The seller has to also prove his claim that Mauricio received other offers and did not present them. Not sure how he will obtain proof of other offers but I want to see evidence before ripping him to shreds. From all that I’ve read, it sounds like the seller had sour grapes that he wasn’t able to sell the house for as much as Mauricio did and filed a frivolous lawsuit... but we’ll see.
> 
> The RE board can also be quite vicious so they will likely launch their own investigation if someone were to file a report with supporting evidence.


Hopefully the RE Board is not the like the medical or attorney s board where they all protect each other.


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> Hopefully the RE Board is not the like the medical or attorney s board where they all protect each other.



From what I have seen, certainly not the type to protect each other.


----------



## haute okole

Denise’s new husband is worse than Charlie.


----------



## Mrs.Z

haute okole said:


> Denise’s new husband is worse than Charlie.



Really?  How so?


----------



## CeeJay

haute okole said:


> Mauricio may know real estate, but he certainly forgot to consult an attorney regarding these Sweetwater transactions.  I am an attorney who carried a Diplomatic passport.  At the first inkling of impropriety, Mauricio should have backed away, far away.  He should consider himself lucky that our Federal Gov. or the West African nation has not filed criminal charges against Mauricio.  The property in question was purchased with money allegedly stolen from the people of the West African nation.  The sale involved court approval, so Mauricio has some cushion.  But if I were Kyle, I would not be buying a thing.


Whoa momma .. yes, he should for sure consider himself lucky, but STUPID as heck for not having done the COMPLETE due diligence that any investment requires, especially ones that are on the 'high risk' table (re: all countries are identified as having low to high risk and that factors into the whole AML review).


----------



## CeeJay

haute okole said:


> The problem is Mauricio‘s questionable behavior occurred after the court approved the initial sale.  Mauricio is accused of benefiting from the sale of the same property as an owner and actually sold it later for close to $70 million.  WTF is that?!  With the President’s son now filing suit, this will be a VERY scary time for Kyle.  If she is not scared, she is in denial.  Hermes does not take returns.


After having "met" her in person and the fracas she caused at Gelson's Grocery store, she struck me as one cell short of a Paramecium (which is single cell anyhow) ..


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> My guess it settles out of court and will be a small bump in Mauricio career.   He has a ton of agents selling million dollar properties where he collects half their earnings. It may hurt a little, but I doubt it bankrupts him or even close.


HALF their earnings?!?!  .. really?????   I can see some of their earnings, but 50%?  That would totally suck given that the Agents do all the work!


----------



## CeeJay

kemilia said:


> Yes--Bravo!
> 
> So many people live the "it's none of my business" life and then wonder why things are the way they are.


Thank you; let me just say this .. that I was (sadly) one of the few in the Financial Services industry who was HONEST to a fault.  Sadly, the guy who took over for the EVP was another rotten apple and began to setup a new Hedge fund where people would invest in other's sad affairs (debt - typically pre-bankruptcy or bankruptcy) .. where these investor's would then buy the properties for pennies on the dollar.  During a meeting, I put up my hand and said "do we really want to get into a business where we people are profiting on other's loss?" (and mind you - this was during the huge bust in California which has now resulted in many losing their homes and being on the street .. not all the homeless out here are druggies, etc.).  Well, I paid the price for my honesty by getting laid off in 2016, even though I was the subject-matter-expert (and Product Owner) for all the Alternatives applications and headed up the entire IT-Business Liaison group.  After 3 months, they called me back and I said "Nope .." because I did not like the direction in which the company was going.  Thank god; I got karmic retribution at the end of last year when they finally fired this guy for unethical behavior!  Alas .. still trying to get back into Alternatives, but sad to say, Corporate America wants young & cheap .. BOO!


----------



## haute okole

Based on professional and personal knowledge I have on Charlie, I cannot disclose why I am sympathetic to him as a real person.  However, I see the following Red Flags with Dr. Numerology: 1.  He talks crap about his previous marriage to his fiancé, 2.  He talks crap about his soon to be ex-wife to his fiancé, 3. He’s still married when he started up with Denise, 4, He talks to Denise as if she’s stupid when she doesn’t understand numerology, 5, He’s in a rush to get married, 6.  He used his work to find dates, 7. He curses on reality TV.

If they do it with you, they can do it to you.  Denise should carefully watch his behavior.  In 2,12, or 22 years, he may be telling the same story to his next fiancé about Denise.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I wondered what Denise’s bf does, she mentioned a few odd things like DNA repair but didn’t really seem able to articulate what exactly it was all about.


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> After having "met" her in person and the fracas she caused at Gelson's Grocery store, she struck me as one cell short of a Paramecium (which is single cell anyhow) ..


" dead."


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> Based on professional and personal knowledge I have on Charlie, I cannot disclose why I am sympathetic to him as a real person.  However, I see the following Red Flags with Dr. Numerology: 1.  He talks crap about his previous marriage to his fiancé, 2.  He talks crap about his soon to be ex-wife to his fiancé, 3. He’s still married when he started up with Denise, 4, He talks to Denise as if she’s stupid when she doesn’t understand numerology, 5, He’s in a rush to get married, 6.  He used his work to find dates, 7. He curses on reality TV.
> 
> If they do it with you, they can do it to you.  Denise should carefully watch his behavior.  In 2,12, or 22 years, he may be telling the same story to his next fiancé about Denise.



I just died laughing when I googled numerology. I don’t care how handsome a guy is, that could’ve been the first and only red flag for me.


----------



## bisousx

CeeJay said:


> HALF their earnings?!?!  .. really?????   I can see some of their earnings, but 50%?  That would totally suck given that the Agents do all the work!



It’s actually very common to give away 50%, particularly if you’re a newbie agent or maybe if the brokerage gives you warm leads or has a lot of overhead/perks like free marketing. Keller Williams might even start off their agents with less than 50%.


----------



## imgg

bisousx said:


> From what I have seen, certainly not the type to protect each other.


I filed a formal complaint over an aggressive mortgage broker who ran my credit without my permission, and the board did nothing.  I had proof too as the broker had the audacity to email me saying she ran my credit for "my best interest" when the rates went down.  I was super peeved, but nothing happened. My credit is now frozen and I highly recommend that to everyone.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> Thank you; let me just say this .. that I was (sadly) one of the few in the Financial Services industry who was HONEST to a fault.  Sadly, the guy who took over for the EVP was another rotten apple and began to setup a new Hedge fund where people would invest in other's sad affairs (debt - typically pre-bankruptcy or bankruptcy) .. where these investor's would then buy the properties for pennies on the dollar.  During a meeting, I put up my hand and said "do we really want to get into a business where we people are profiting on other's loss?" (and mind you - this was during the huge bust in California which has now resulted in many losing their homes and being on the street .. not all the homeless out here are druggies, etc.).  Well, I paid the price for my honesty by getting laid off in 2016, even though I was the subject-matter-expert (and Product Owner) for all the Alternatives applications and headed up the entire IT-Business Liaison group.  After 3 months, they called me back and I said "Nope .." because I did not like the direction in which the company was going.  Thank god; I got karmic retribution at the end of last year when they finally fired this guy for unethical behavior!  Alas .. still trying to get back into Alternatives, but sad to say, Corporate America wants young & cheap .. BOO!



Do you do distressed debt investing?


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

haute okole said:


> Wow!  How juicy and disgusting.  I am grossing out.  Talk about living on the edge of ethics.  I used to live in Africa, when anyone has that kind of money to invest overseas, I had to “side-eye” that transaction.  WTH, I’m curious what the Prince’s subjects would say about all this money not being invested in the betterment of the Country’s livelihood.  Shame on Mauricio for getting involved in such an obviously.  Greed & hubris will get you all the time, in one way or another.
> 
> The original plaintiff in the previous lawsuit is a company called Sweetwater.  The Prince’s lawsuit is new.  The Prince is NOT a sympathetic plaintiff.



Sweetwater is the princes company an supposedly the DOJ was involved in the sale between Mauricio and Sweetwater because there was concern that the prince was misusing govt money. So they oversaw the whole transaction to make sure its "clean" or what not.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

CeeJay said:


> It all depends on what the actual suit is about; if the defendant is suing because he believes he lost $$$, well - yeah, maybe he did.  However, what could occur, is then when they look into the 'investment' aspect (Real Estate investments are oftentimes not publicly traded and as such are considered in the Alternatives Asset class) and they find that the defendant used monies that were, in fact, any type of governmental funds, then it could get sticky.  If Mauricio knew that this guy was using governmental funds, then he can expect to see some jail time for sure.




Here's the article. I dont think anything will happen to Mauricio and it seems like overall the guy is saying he lost money because he believes he got a cheap deal.


"The story dates to 2011, when the U.S. government accused Teodoro Nguema Obiang, the son of Equatorial Guinea president Teodoro Obiang, of using stolen funds to purchase an assortment of lavish assets. The purchases included the 15,000-square-foot mansion on Sweetwater Road in Malibu, as well as a Michael Jackson-signed jacket and several Ferraris.

As part of a settlement with the Department of Justice, Obiang agreed to relinquish the home. Of the sale price, at least a third was slated to go to the U.S. government, while a large chunk was set aside for the people of Equatorial Guinea, a country in Central Africa.

Umansky, co-founder of the Agency and a star of Bravo reality shows, was tapped as the listing agent in 2015. A few months later, he brokered a deal to an individual named Mauricio Oberfeld, who agreed to pay $32 million. Umansky also invested in the deal, according to the suit."

https://therealdeal.com/la/2018/08/...awsuit-alleging-impropriety-in-70m-home-flip/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

haute okole said:


> Mauricio may know real estate, but he certainly forgot to consult an attorney regarding these Sweetwater transactions.  I am an attorney who carried a Diplomatic passport.  At the first inkling of impropriety, Mauricio should have backed away, far away.  He should consider himself lucky that our Federal Gov. or the West African nation has not filed criminal charges against Mauricio.  The property in question was purchased with money allegedly stolen from the people of the West African nation.  The sale involved court approval, so Mauricio has some cushion.  But if I were Kyle, I would not be buying a thing.





haute okole said:


> Based on professional and personal knowledge I have on Charlie, I cannot disclose why I am sympathetic to him as a real person.  However, I see the following Red Flags with Dr. Numerology: 1.  He talks crap about his previous marriage to his fiancé, 2.  He talks crap about his soon to be ex-wife to his fiancé, 3. He’s still married when he started up with Denise, 4, He talks to Denise as if she’s stupid when she doesn’t understand numerology, 5, He’s in a rush to get married, 6.  He used his work to find dates, 7. He curses on reality TV.
> 
> If they do it with you, they can do it to you.  Denise should carefully watch his behavior.  In 2,12, or 22 years, he may be telling the same story to his next fiancé about Denise.




I don't care for him but I thought the rush to get married was so the wedding could be filmed for the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't care for him but I thought the rush to get married was so the wedding could be filmed for the show.


This was my thought as well


----------



## kemilia

DC-Cutie said:


> This was my thought as well


There were reports a while back that maybe Bravo was paying for it so it was rushed for filming. 

I don't care for either of these two people; her cutesy pie "I eat meat now", crediting him for getting her to change her diet--oh yeah, this marriage ain't gonna last more than a few years.


----------



## legaldiva

OK.  I'll admit it.  I've been listening to "Watch What Crappens" and I feel like I can come clean with the fact I CANNOT STAND KYLE.


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Do you do distressed debt investing?


Yes, but that type of investment is related to Companies or Government entities that are in default and oftentimes, yes .. the purpose of the fund is to add capital such that the company does not go under (usually as a Hedge Fund since there can be considerable risk).  What I was referring to was to funds that were related to PERSONAL Debt; in other words, actual persons who were in default and the investor really had no intention of providing any equity to the fund but more looking to buy the assets that the individual(s) had as low cost in order to 'flip' them around for profit.


----------



## haute okole

8. He’s failed actor, parading as a DNA repair expert.  Really?  OK.  Denise deserves him if she married this guy.  She sadly has a poor self-esteem. She said that she was lucky that Dr. DNA Repair would “take her on” as a single mom...  I would bet all of my purses that his net worth was in the negatives and that given the rush to get married, no pre-nuptial agreement is in place.  California is a community property State.  She is definitely on the losing end of that marital contract.  Andy hit the trash gold mine with this couple.  This guy fails my smell test, big time.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I can’t seem to locate Aaron’s website (???)  but apparently this is what his center does.....it makes total sense and I’m organizing a field trip out there...who’s in?


----------



## Mrs.Z




----------



## brooke lynn

If it’s the fountain of youth, I’m in!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Mrs.Z said:


> View attachment 4376495


Aaron's clinic sounds like a total scam (i.e. no scientific basis) - but people will believe anything if they want to and there are enough wealthy people in I suppose that they'll pay for any chance for the fountain of youth.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just a p.s. wondering if we'll be treated to one or more of the women trying Aaron's therapy this season ... Actually, when I  think I about it, would rather see this then hear more of puppy-gate.


----------



## TC1

Denise said after she went to him they had sex in his office, so yes..it sounds super professional


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Denise said after she went to him they had sex in his office, so yes..it sounds super professional


which begs the thought "I'm sure she's not the only one"


----------



## AlovesJ

CeeJay said:


> After having "met" her in person and the fracas she caused at Gelson's Grocery store, she struck me as one cell short of a Paramecium (which is single cell anyhow) ..


I googled but couldn't find anything. What happened in Gelson's Grocery store?


----------



## kemilia

AlovesJ said:


> I googled but couldn't find anything. What happened in Gelson's Grocery store?


Check out post post number 14344 in this thread, you'll see


----------



## bisousx

I forgot that LVP threw Camille under the bus a long time ago. What a nasty woman to bring out the news of Russell’s abuse in that manner. I half admire her manipulative and calculating nature, but I also detest fakeness in people.


----------



## bisousx

Looove Kyle’s Hermes eye candy. She can show them off all she wants...


----------



## Jayne1

Is Teddi's house on stilts on the edge of a cliff or was that just a general shot?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

bisousx said:


> Looove Kyle’s Hermes eye candy. She can show them off all she wants...



I actually agree with this as well. I enjoy the pink and dark color contrast. I enjoy Kyle and Dorit’s style although not their personalities.


----------



## br00kelynx

It annoys me that Denise Richards husband orders “don Julio neat straight up” it’s not a martini
Also his steak well done. Yeah I judge.


----------



## chowlover2

I was surprised Kyle didn't do her flying hair helicopter while she was doing her split. 

I don't think things are going to end well for Denise and Aaron. First off he acts as though he is drugged all the time. He just sits around like a rock. No charisma at all. Poor Denise must have had a really, really long dry spell since she married him so quickly. And she has 3 young daughters, what a way to be a role model Denise. I do however like her as a housewife, go figure.


----------



## Jayne1

Denise has a down to earth quality that I like, especially for BH. 

I wonder about Aaron.  Does he have his own money?  His own house? She does seem to be rushing into this.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> Denise has a down to earth quality that I like, especially for BH.
> 
> I wonder about Aaron.  Does he have his own money?  His own house? She does seem to be rushing into this.


CA is community property so whatever he had his ex-wife just got half.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Was Denise drunk at the lunch with Lisa and Kyle, she was acting very odd.


----------



## kemilia

Jayne1 said:


> Is Teddi's house on stilts on the edge of a cliff or was that just a general shot?


I paused that shot to see if there was a pool behind that fence structure on the stilts, couldn't tell. I've seen pools on the deck-hanging-over-the-cliff homes.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I liked how Camille snarked about Dorit - question how much money she had and calling her out on her fake accent


----------



## Allisonfaye

CeeJay said:


> HALF their earnings?!?!  .. really?????   I can see some of their earnings, but 50%?  That would totally suck given that the Agents do all the work!



Mauricio has partners in the Agency so he is not getting the full cut.


----------



## Allisonfaye

haute okole said:


> Based on professional and personal knowledge I have on Charlie, I cannot disclose why I am sympathetic to him as a real person.  However, I see the following Red Flags with Dr. Numerology: 1.  He talks crap about his previous marriage to his fiancé, 2.  He talks crap about his soon to be ex-wife to his fiancé, 3. He’s still married when he started up with Denise, 4, He talks to Denise as if she’s stupid when she doesn’t understand numerology, 5, He’s in a rush to get married, 6.  He used his work to find dates, 7. He curses on reality TV.
> 
> If they do it with you, they can do it to you.  Denise should carefully watch his behavior.  In 2,12, or 22 years, he may be telling the same story to his next fiancé about Denise.



I don't like her. She talks on TV about having met the guy having sex at his business? Geez. She has teenaged daughters. Big deal. You have sex? Whatever.


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> It’s actually very common to give away 50%, particularly if you’re a newbie agent or maybe if the brokerage gives you warm leads or has a lot of overhead/perks like free marketing. Keller Williams might even start off their agents with less than 50%.



My friend, the realtor in LA says The Agency has lots of fingers in the pie, meaning a large number of people get cuts. Not sure how it works specifically but customary is about half to the selling agency, half to the buying agency and each agency splits that with the agents and the brokers. So a typical agent split is 1/4 of the commission, roughly.


----------



## Allisonfaye

chowlover2 said:


> CA is community property so whatever he had his ex-wife just got half.



You only get half of what they make while you are married. How long was he married to Sheridan?


----------



## imgg

chowlover2 said:


> CA is community property so whatever he had his ex-wife just got half.


It is, but it only counts on what you earned together, not what you own prior to being married.  You can also have prenups to protect  your assets during marriage.


----------



## bisousx

Mrs.Z said:


> Was Denise drunk at the lunch with Lisa and Kyle, she was acting very odd.



Kyle was hinting that Denise may have been high. Denise may be sweet and down to earth, but she sure is trashy. I’m not a fan.


----------



## CeeJay

Allisonfaye said:


> My friend, the realtor in LA says The Agency has lots of fingers in the pie, meaning a large number of people get cuts. Not sure how it works specifically but customary is about half to the selling agency, half to the buying agency and each agency splits that with the agents and the brokers. So a typical agent split is 1/4 of the commission, roughly.


So then, yet another 'lie' that they post on Million Dollar listing .. since after the sale of something, up at the top of the screen, they always quote the commission for said agent.  Has anyone else noticed that both James and David have upscaled their vehicles; Josh Altman is a joke with all his fancy-schmancy cars while Flagg .. well, he's always had money and buys those beautiful oldies.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> Is Teddi's house on stilts on the edge of a cliff or was that just a general shot?


Yup, can't remember which Canyon she lives in (will have to ask the HB - for some odd reason he always seems to know), but that is the general way those houses are built .. hence the reason why I have ZERO desire to live in any of them!!!!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

CanuckBagLover said:


> I liked how Camille snarked about Dorit - question how much money she had and calling her out on her fake accent


That was awesome esp about the fake accent!!  I am sure she was alluding to the outstanding debt that PK has to Bellagio casino and now wanting to seize their assets because PK is not paying his debt back..


----------



## Mrs.Z

Was that a fake 50th for Camille bc it looked like it was at a dive bar with crap food.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Yup, can't remember which Canyon she lives in (will have to ask the HB - for some odd reason he always seems to know), but that is the general way those houses are built .. hence the reason why I have ZERO desire to live in any of them!!!!!


I was thinking of your comments in the Million Dollar Listing thread, so I was more aware of these houses built on cliffs.

You really have to trust your builder to buy a house on stilts.  Can you imagine buying a Mohamed Hadid built house, a guy who violates building codes!


----------



## bisousx

Allisonfaye said:


> You only get half of what they make while you are married. How long was he married to Sheridan?



6 months..  although the divorce took much longer than the marriage so it appears as almost 3 years


----------



## bisousx

CanuckBagLover said:


> I liked how Camille snarked about Dorit - question how much money she had and calling her out on her fake accent



Lol my jaw dropped a little when she said that. So delightfully catty on TV!


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking of your comments in the Million Dollar Listing thread, so I was more aware of these houses built on cliffs.
> 
> You really have to trust your builder to buy a house on stilts.  Can you imagine buying a Mohamed Hadid built house, a guy who violates building codes!


For sure, but also remember that a fair amount of these houses (especially in certain Canyons) were built way back in the 40's, 50's and 60's .. and as such, have the homeowners kept these houses up-to-date structurally??? .. not so sure about that.  As I've mentioned before, the HB and I go to a fair amount of Estate Sales throughout the LA area, and seeing the interiors of some of these houses where they have not been kept up is frightening as heck!!!  Visible cracking, floors that are slanted, etc.? .. they should be torn down!  One time, we were waiting in line for an Estate Sale to open, and got talking with the woman in front of us.  It was a 'stilt' house, and she told us a story about a stilt house in Orange County where there were 2 neighbors who were warring over a property line.  Well, one night, one of the neighbors decided to "break" (and she didn't know exactly how) the stilt (just 1) on his neighbor's house such that, BOOM .. down the Canyon hill it went.  Thankfully, there were no occupants since the family had gone on holiday, but it just made me think .. holy crap, in addition to Earthquakes .. someone could take your house down?!?!  Whoa ...


----------



## RueMonge

Mrs.Z said:


> Was that a fake 50th for Camille bc it looked like it was at a dive bar with crap food.



Probably a party put together for the show, but I wouldn't call it a dive. More like vintage Hollywood/Sunset boulevard.

Camille gave her mother a more arms length greeting than all the fake kissy you look gorgeous she greeted the girls with. 

About dog gate...they are all actresses or wanna be actresses. I think it's just a crap story looking for a better script. Probably Andy or Producers throwing ideas at the wall and LVP employees getting involved to promote the new show. And we end up with a story that's neither real life or well written fiction.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CeeJay said:


> For sure, but also remember that a fair amount of these houses (especially in certain Canyons) were built way back in the 40's, 50's and 60's .. and as such, have the homeowners kept these houses up-to-date structurally??? .. not so sure about that.  As I've mentioned before, the HB and I go to a fair amount of Estate Sales throughout the LA area, and seeing the interiors of some of these houses where they have not been kept up is frightening as heck!!!  Visible cracking, floors that are slanted, etc.? .. they should be torn down!  One time, we were waiting in line for an Estate Sale to open, and got talking with the woman in front of us.  It was a 'stilt' house, and she told us a story about a stilt house in Orange County where there were 2 neighbors who were warring over a property line.  Well, one night, one of the neighbors decided to "break" (and she didn't know exactly how) the stilt (just 1) on his neighbor's house such that, BOOM .. down the Canyon hill it went.  Thankfully, there were no occupants since the family had gone on holiday, but it just made me think .. holy crap, in addition to Earthquakes .. someone could take your house down?!?!  Whoa ...



Yikes.



CeeJay said:


> So then, yet another 'lie' that they post on Million Dollar listing .. since after the sale of something, up at the top of the screen, they always quote the commission for said agent.  Has anyone else noticed that both James and David have upscaled their vehicles; Josh Altman is a joke with all his fancy-schmancy cars while Flagg .. well, he's always had money and buys those beautiful oldies.



I don't know. Do those guys own their own agency? Maybe they get the broker's piece, too?



bisousx said:


> 6 months..  although the divorce took much longer than the marriage so it appears as almost 3 years



I was just wondering if he was with her during DH's. Although she wasn't really on it t
that much. Has she done much of anything since?

So I was watching Kyle bawling over sending her daughter to Georgetown U. and heard her comment how proud she was that 3 of her 4 daughters had graduated from college or something like that? I have heard they are going to release the names of the 750 families involved in the cheating scandal. WILL NOT BE SURPRISED one bit if Kyle is on the list.


----------



## DC-Cutie

i really like Denise, but OMG - her undereye bags/wrinkles and downward lip filler situation needs to be handled ASAP!


----------



## TC1

When Rinna & Camille went to the restaurant that hosted the party to go over the menu..there were paint drop cloths & buckets in the corner so it looked as if it was currently closed. 
Denise getting trashed before a dinner and bringing up her man's dick 1000x made me cringe. 
Did you guys notice when PK pointed out that Giggy had just pissed on the table?. Urghhh so gross..I don't know how Ken & Lisa would react if a dog was pissing on tablecloths in their establishments.


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> When Rinna & Camille went to the restaurant that hosted the party to go over the menu..there were paint drop cloths & buckets in the corner so it looked as if it was currently closed.
> Denise getting trashed before a dinner and bringing up her man's dick 1000x made me cringe.
> Did you guys notice when PK pointed out that Giggy had just pissed on the table?. Urghhh so gross..I don't know how Ken & Lisa would react if a dog was pissing on tablecloths in their establishments.


Well PK said it sooo I'd take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## TC1

tweegy said:


> Well PK said it sooo I'd take that with a grain of salt.


He pointed to a spot on the table and said 'I can't believe I just put my hand in that" so I don't know if they expected it to be in the footage? I don't understand the need to take Giggy everywhere.


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> He pointed to a spot on the table and said 'I can't believe I just put my hand in that" so I don't know if they expected it to be in the footage? I don't understand the need to take Giggy everywhere.


Yeeah still. Unless they showed Giggy peeing on the table. I'm gonna take it with a grain of salt. Peekay is a shady one. After how he was with Panty gate and Erika  showed he is shady.


----------



## RueMonge

I thought Peekay was pointing at a spot on Ken's shirt?


----------



## Mrs.Z

DC-Cutie said:


> i really like Denise, but OMG - her undereye bags/wrinkles and downward lip filler situation needs to be handled ASAP!



Ok, I didn’t want to go there but AGREED, she is a gorgeous woman, whoever is working on her face is screwing it up!!!  Too much filler, not enough botox, squishing horribly when she smiles, awful!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> When Rinna & Camille went to the restaurant that hosted the party to go over the menu..there were paint drop cloths & buckets in the corner so it looked as if it was currently closed.
> Denise getting trashed before a dinner and bringing up her man's dick 1000x made me cringe.
> Did you guys notice when PK pointed out that Giggy had just pissed on the table?. Urghhh so gross..I don't know how Ken & Lisa would react if a dog was pissing on tablecloths in their establishments.



No he pointed to Ken’s shirt and Ken looked at Giggy as if there were some bodily fluid transfer.....barf.   I also don’t understand the need to take Giggy everywhere.


----------



## simone72

Denise was a little ridiculous in that scene she seemed high calling penis every other word I mean she does have teenage daughters whose friends are sure to call them out on that! Embarrassed for them.I have seen a lot of these energy and spiritual gurus popping up on Instagram seems like the popular thing right now is that what Aaron does? He doesn’t seem to have any personality at all or was really embarrassed by her behavior and just sat quiet. 
What a difference going from Nicolette Sheridan to Denise both so different !


----------



## 336

ANOTHER episode about the dog. 

Lol Dorit needs to pay Erika because her glam squad are just awful


----------



## Megs

The dog story line is getting olddddddddd fast. Like come on let’s move on from this.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> i really like Denise, but OMG - her undereye bags/wrinkles and downward lip filler situation needs to be handled ASAP!


I'm usually in the minority about this, but I like seeing a woman who is still gorgeous but with some signs of ageing... and eye bags kinda humanizes her.  Compared to the other BH ladies, who look like plastic/embalmed frozen dolls, I find it refreshing.

I do think she's had too much filler though and her face looks bloated.

Her mouth has always had a down-turn to it but she smiles so much it doesn't matter.  lol


----------



## lp640

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't like her. She talks on TV about having met the guy having sex at his business? Geez. She has teenaged daughters. Big deal. You have sex? Whatever.



Exactly.

I don’t understand why these housewives think these so-called jokes about having sex, penises, vaginas are oh so edgy and hilarious and makes them cool. 

It’s so trite now.


----------



## CeeJay

lp640 said:


> This may sound petty but Kyle really needs to stop the “Beverly Hills” shtick she does in her Housewives intro.  “In Beverly Hills!!! Blah blah blah”.
> 
> She doesn’t live anywhere near Beverly Hills anymore LOL.  She lives in the Valley and should own it.  Strange that the one who lives the farthest from Beverly Hills is the only one that name drops it like that.


RIGHT?!?!?! .. she lives in Encino, like me .. and trust me, it's not as nice as Studio City, Sherman Oaks or Woodland Hills (_those are the best towns to live in in the Valley_).  So, here's the map of LA that I mocked up to show where Kyle is relative to BH, and where (I believe) Teddi lives: 


As you can see, Encino is not super close to BH!  Now, mind you, she lives South of the 101 (in the Santa Monica Hills, but on the northern side of the hills, not the southern side which has the great views), so she is in a nicer area than myself.  

I'm pretty sure that Teddi lives either in the Sherman Oaks -OR-  the top of Beverly Glen around Mulholland; not that that is by any means a shabby neighborhood, but yup .. STILT houses!  No backyard whatsoever; not sure about her front yard, but if you have small children, where the heck can they play!  

Below is a picture of the infamous Stahl House; often pictured as one of the quintessential modern-style Case Study house built by the architect Pierre Koenig (sorry folks, but I'm a HUGE architecture fan!).  As you can see, this house overhangs the Hollywood Hills.  It is an amazing  house; I've gone on a number of tours there (the sunset tour is by far the best), but as I was walking around, I noticed this (a-hem) weird "fencing" built into the hill (which is extremely steep and if someone fell, well .. you would either smash into another house and/or go right down to the bottom of the ravine!).  I asked about said fencing, and the tour guide (who was the wife of the original owner's son) said "oh, that was to prevent the children from falling down the hill"!  I said "ARE YOU KIDDING ME???" .. and then we both starting laughing hysterically because there was NO FREAKIN' way that fence would prevent ANYONE from not falling down that hill .. and let me say that this is not a "smooth" hill .. it is full of scrub-brush and other desert fauna that would hurt the heck out any human body!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ that looks like the house they used in the movie Why Do Fools Fall in Love (Frankie Lymon story)


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ that looks like the house they used in the movie Why Do Fools Fall in Love (Frankie Lymon story)


It likely is; quite a few movies & TV Shows (Mad Men) have used this house.  You have to make an appointment to tour the house because there are times when it is being used for filming and/or special architectural talks about the Case Study houses in LA.  If anyone is interested in architecture, especially "modern" architecture and/or the Case Study project, then this is a DEFINITE visit.  From the outside, it is the quintessential "up against the road" type of house with barely a driveway; all of the house is pretty much built over the ravine but the views of LA at sunset & night?!?! .. SPECTACULAR!


----------



## DC-Cutie

CeeJay said:


> It likely is; quite a few movies & TV Shows (Mad Men) have used this house.  You have to make an appointment to tour the house because there are times when it is being used for filming and/or special architectural talks about the Case Study houses in LA.  If anyone is interested in architecture, especially "modern" architecture and/or the Case Study project, then this is a DEFINITE visit.  From the outside, it is the quintessential "up against the road" type of house with barely a driveway; all of the house is pretty much built over the ravine but the views of LA at sunset & night?!?! .. SPECTACULAR!


I just looked it up, it's the same house.  Kinda hard to forget a home that beautiful


----------



## Prufrock613

Sorry, I totally messed up in my quoting!!


RueMonge said:


> Probably a party put together for the show, but I wouldn't call it a dive. More like vintage Hollywood/Sunset boulevard.
> 
> Camille gave her mother a more arms length greeting than all the fake kissy you look gorgeous she greeted the girls with.
> 
> About dog gate...they are all actresses or wanna be actresses. I think it's just a crap story
> 
> 
> RueMonge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a party put together for the show, but I wouldn't call it a dive. More like vintage Hollywood/Sunset boulevard.
> 
> Camille gave her mother a more arms length greeting than all the fake kissy you look gorgeous she greeted the girls with.
> 
> About dog gate...they are all actresses or wanna be actresses. I think it's just a crap story looking for a better script. Probably Andy or Producers throwing ideas at the wall and LVP employees getting involved to promote the new show. And we end up with a story that's neither real life or well written fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Camille being very cold to her mother S1 - while her mom was being treated for cancer.  I know Camille was dealing with a lot of garbage then, but there was a really cold exchange with them getting gussied up in a hotel.
Click to expand...


----------



## RueMonge

Prufrock613 said:


> Sorry, I totally messed up in my quoting!!



Interesting, I missed that year I think


----------



## pursegrl12

CeeJay said:


> RIGHT?!?!?! .. she lives in Encino, like me .. and trust me, it's not as nice as Studio City, Sherman Oaks or Woodland Hills (_those are the best towns to live in in the Valley_).  So, here's the map of LA that I mocked up to show where Kyle is relative to BH, and where (I believe) Teddi lives:
> View attachment 4379393
> 
> As you can see, Encino is not super close to BH!  Now, mind you, she lives South of the 101 (in the Santa Monica Hills, but on the northern side of the hills, not the southern side which has the great views), so she is in a nicer area than myself.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Teddi lives either in the Sherman Oaks -OR-  the top of Beverly Glen around Mulholland; not that that is by any means a shabby neighborhood, but yup .. STILT houses!  No backyard whatsoever; not sure about her front yard, but if you have small children, where the heck can they play!
> 
> Below is a picture of the infamous Stahl House; often pictured as one of the quintessential modern-style Case Study house built by the architect Pierre Koenig (sorry folks, but I'm a HUGE architecture fan!).  As you can see, this house overhangs the Hollywood Hills.  It is an amazing  house; I've gone on a number of tours there (the sunset tour is by far the best), but as I was walking around, I noticed this (a-hem) weird "fencing" built into the hill (which is extremely steep and if someone fell, well .. you would either smash into another house and/or go right down to the bottom of the ravine!).  I asked about said fencing, and the tour guide (who was the wife of the original owner's son) said "oh, that was to prevent the children from falling down the hill"!  I said "ARE YOU KIDDING ME???" .. and then we both starting laughing hysterically because there was NO FREAKIN' way that fence would prevent ANYONE from not falling down that hill .. and let me say that this is not a "smooth" hill .. it is full of scrub-brush and other desert fauna that would hurt the heck out any human body!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4379411



Ugh.  It’s stunning!!! My heart is skipping beats!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

That is stunning! Los Angeles and Mid Century Modern are perfection together!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I wonder if that is the famous house that David Hockney painted.  Whenever I think LA, I picture that Hockney painting.


----------



## chowlover2

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I wonder if that is the famous house that David Hockney painted.  Whenever I think LA, I picture that Hockney painting.


The swimming pool photo!


----------



## haute okole

I am done with this show.  Not only do most of these housewives NOT live in Beverly Hills, none of them are REAL.  What a Misnomer of a show.  Yuck. Kyle lives in Encino, Erica lives in Pasadena, Teddi lives in one of the Canyons, Denise lives in Malibu, etc.  The only two who may live in BH are the two Lisas.  The rest are wanna be actresses pretending to be Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.  Andy,  please hire Real Housewives of Beverly Hills  or rename the show.


----------



## sgj99

I don't think being an actual wife is required, none of the "ladies" of NY are married.


----------



## CeeJay

haute okole said:


> I am done with this show.  Not only do most of these housewives NOT live in Beverly Hills, none of them are REAL.  What a Misnomer of a show.  Yuck. Kyle lives in Encino, Erica lives in Pasadena, Teddi lives in one of the Canyons, Denise lives in Malibu, etc.  The only two who may live in BH are the two Lisas.  The rest are wanna be actresses pretending to be Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.  Andy,  please hire Real Housewives of Beverly Hills  or rename the show.


The ONLY one that lives in BH is Lisa Vanderpump; I'm almost positive that Rinna lives in Sherman Oaks .. near the junction of Coldwater Canyon & Mulholland (_I know that she used to have a clothing store in Sherman Oaks some years back_).


----------



## CeeJay

pursegrl12 said:


> View attachment 4379959
> 
> 
> Ugh.  It’s stunning!!! My heart is skipping beats!!!!


Yes, the Stahl house IS magnificent, but as you can see .. other than the swimming pool, there is NO backyard at all!  If you do tour the house, make sure to do the "sunset" tour .. because then you can see LA lit up at night!


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I wonder if that is the famous house that David Hockney painted.  Whenever I think LA, I picture that Hockney painting.


You mean this one called "Big Splash"?  I should ask my dear friend since she works for David Hockney ..


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> You mean this one called "Big Splash"?  I should ask my dear friend since she works for David Hockney ..
> View attachment 4380653



Yes


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

haute okole said:


> I am done with this show.  Not only do most of these housewives NOT live in Beverly Hills, none of them are REAL.  What a Misnomer of a show.  Yuck. Kyle lives in Encino, Erica lives in Pasadena, Teddi lives in one of the Canyons, Denise lives in Malibu, etc.  The only two who may live in BH are the two Lisas.  The rest are wanna be actresses pretending to be Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.  Andy,  please hire Real Housewives of Beverly Hills  or rename the show.



Why is it such a big deal to only watch for Beverly Hills?   I think expecting real is a bit unrealistic. The only thing real about these ladies is real petty hahaha.  I watch it while multitasking is cooking. It keeps me entertained and I don’t have to pay a lot of attention. 
If you are interested in real estate, you could watch million dollar listing.  I like josh flag. His grumpiness is really entertaining.


----------



## haute okole

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Why is it such a big deal to only watch for Beverly Hills?   I think expecting real is a bit unrealistic. The only thing real about these ladies is real petty hahaha.  I watch it while multitasking is cooking. It keeps me entertained and I don’t have to pay a lot of attention.
> If you are interested in real estate, you could watch million dollar listing.  I like josh flag. His grumpiness is really entertaining.


I am a local.  For those in TV land, I guess it is fine for posers to pretend they are from Beverly Hills.  I watch these shows for entertainment value and also out of cultural curiosity.  Aside from LVP, there is nothing Beverly Hills about in this show anymore.  Re:  Million Dollar Listing, I love Flagg.  His office is in downtown Beverly Hills.  The girl in that show was sitting next to me at my colorist’s salon and she is just as cute person.
Maybe I am just old fashion or have high standards, but if somebody is going name a show “Real” under the umbrella of “REALity” entertainment, I want something to be REAL.  How about Real Housewives of the San Fernando Valley or Real Housewives of Hollywood, since they are all actresses.
I get that Housewives is supposed to be unscripted, but so is Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

haute okole said:


> I am a local.  For those in TV land, I guess it is fine for posers to pretend they are from Beverly Hills.  I watch these shows for entertainment value and also out of cultural curiosity.  Aside from LVP, there is nothing Beverly Hills about in this show anymore.  Re:  Million Dollar Listing, I love Flagg.  His office is in downtown Beverly Hills.  The girl in that show was sitting next to me at my colorist’s salon and she is just as cute person.
> Maybe I am just old fashion or have high standards, but if somebody is going name a show “Real” under the umbrella of “REALity” entertainment, I want something to be REAL.  How about Real Housewives of the San Fernando Valley or Real Housewives of Hollywood, since they are all actresses.
> I get that Housewives is supposed to be unscripted, but so is Curb Your Enthusiasm.



I’ve never believed any reality tv to be real. Most have been real fake lol.  It is much harder to for Bravo to market the Real Housewives of San Fernando valley.  It just isn’t sexy. The best way to get acquainted with these BH gals is to go get acquainted the board of many charity groups and attend events. Buying those tables aren’t cheap. There is always a cause for something.  Los Angeles culture in general is way too ostentatious and fake for me.  Perhaps some of that is dialed up to another level on television but I have a ton of friends in entertainment and it isn’t too far fetched.  It’s all about who you know and I get tired of the name dropping.


----------



## haute okole

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I’ve never believed any reality tv to be real. Most have been real fake lol.  It is much harder to for Bravo to market the Real Housewives of San Fernando valley.  It just isn’t sexy. The best way to get acquainted with these BH gals is to go get acquainted the board of many charity groups and attend events. Buying those tables aren’t cheap. There is always a cause for something.  Los Angeles culture in general is way too ostentatious and fake for me.  Perhaps some of that is dialed up to another level on television but I have a ton of friends in entertainment and it isn’t too far fetched.  It’s all about who you know and I get tired of the name dropping.


Oh, I see where I am not communicating my point.  I am acquainted with REAL Beverly Hills Housewives.  I think this is why I take issue with the ladies on this show as opposed to the Housewives on the other shows.  I have family in Beverly Hills, my husband’s practice was in Beverly Hills, a lot of my life is in Beverly Hills.  My frustration is that these actresses are doing such a bad job portraying BH ladies I know and love.


----------



## Prufrock613

While I find the entire scandal of doggie-gate to be horrible, more vile is that Teddi actually brought her daughter to VPDogs where she was going to “take Dorit down.”  So much for accountability and morals.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Southern California in general rub me off as very ostentatious.  We had originally thought about relocating there and we stayed a week at the Beverly   Hills Hotel and my friends place in Malibu. The environment was unbelievable pretentious, loud, and ostentatious everywhere except along the coast.  I definitely preferred the chilled environment on the water.

West Hollywood in particularly was very gaudy where people go there to be seen and heard.  Of course on reality tv you have this turned up to an 11. Old money tend not to behave this way. LA is endless strip malls with a bit of mystery and glam.  But honestly it felt like everyone was putting on a show.  It reminded me of Miami Beach the way people behaved. Except in Miami it is seasonal and everyone is in their 20s. If I had to live in Los Angeles, I’d want to get away from Beverly Hills. Palisades, Brentwood, or even Holmby Hills feel a lot less garish.  

Perhaps it is entertainment industry and the personalities it attracts. I must admit that our friends are all in business or creative end of entertainment. They do seem to have to hustle between projects and perhaps the only way to stay relevant is befriending the right people.  Just not my cup of tea.


But hey watching them on tv is mighty entertaining as long as I don’t have to partake.


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Southern California in general rub me off as very ostentatious.  We had originally thought about relocating there and we stayed a week at the Beverly   Hills Hotel and my friends place in Malibu. The environment was unbelievable pretentious, loud, and ostentatious everywhere except along the coast.  I definitely preferred the chilled environment on the water.
> 
> West Hollywood in particularly was very gaudy where people go there to be seen and heard.  Of course on reality tv you have this turned up to an 11. Old money tend not to behave this way. LA is endless strip malls with a bit of mystery and glam.  But honestly it felt like everyone was putting on a show.  It reminded me of Miami Beach the way people behaved. Except in Miami it is seasonal and everyone is in their 20s. If I had to live in Los Angeles, I’d want to get away from Beverly Hills. Palisades, Brentwood, or even Holmby Hills feel a lot less garish.
> 
> Perhaps it is entertainment industry and the personalities it attracts. I must admit that our friends are all in business or creative end of entertainment. They do seem to have to hustle between projects and perhaps the only way to stay relevant is befriending the right people.  Just not my cup of tea.
> 
> But hey watching them on tv is mighty entertaining as long as I don’t have to partake.


HA  - you and I, and I think a lot of this has to do with growing up / living / working / education in New England (especially Boston where they believe they are the 'center of the universe' - ever see that map?) .. anyhow, I somewhat TOTALLY agree with you.  In addition to those that have 'made it' (some can be nice and some are just outrageously nasty), there are WAY TOO many "wanna-be's" and they are the ones that, IMO .. really pollute the LA area.  We were in Pasadena the other day, and I said to my husband that I know understand why I liked it there so much more than where we are now .. because Pasadena is old money from back East, and it's what the 2 of us can relate to.  We find the people there to be more interested in the arts; not necessarily "entertainment" .. such that you can have an in-depth discussion about various artisans/authors, etc. where they many times know history as well .. that is what I miss the most.  I guess, being that New England is more "European" inclined, we are used to that (also having come from very Euro-centric parents).  However, I can understand what *~haute okole~* is saying; it must be pretty horrible to see these 'fakes' (except LVP) on a (supposed) Reality TV when they truly don't represent Beverly Hills.  As we've said, those who have had wealth in their families for many years are not so openly ostentatious (like Dorito and now Kyle). 

Honestly, I laughed pretty hard when you said "Real Housewives of San Fernando Valley" .. OMG!!!  But, honestly .. Kyle, Teddi and Rinna would be perfect candidates for that since THAT is where they live!!!!  I loathe SFV, and if we do stay in LA, it's likely back to Pasadena for me!


----------



## Jayne1

haute okole said:


> I am done with this show.  Not only do most of these housewives NOT live in Beverly Hills, none of them are REAL.  What a Misnomer of a show.  Yuck. Kyle lives in Encino, Erica lives in Pasadena, Teddi lives in one of the Canyons, Denise lives in Malibu, etc.  The only two who may live in BH are the two Lisas.  The rest are wanna be actresses pretending to be Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.  Andy,  please hire Real Housewives of Beverly Hills  or rename the show.


At least they're married, for the most part.  The other HW shows don't even have husbands.  lol


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> HA  - you and I, and I think a lot of this has to do with growing up / living / working / education in New England (especially Boston where they believe they are the 'center of the universe' - ever see that map?) .. anyhow, I somewhat TOTALLY agree with you.  In addition to those that have 'made it' (some can be nice and some are just outrageously nasty), there are WAY TOO many "wanna-be's" and they are the ones that, IMO .. really pollute the LA area.


You know I gotta check out Pasadena, which we’ve never been.  I did like Los Feliz area, which I forgot to mention. 
Your above description is very accurate. Personally, I really love New England and was educated, and went to school in Boston and after in NYC.  I’ve also lived in London and it is rather similar there.  I think most of these places value education higher than materialism or at least try to keep it on the down low. Don’t get me wrong, I love my stuff too but Los Angeles embodies Guedel’s definition of Excessivism, which unironicaly was a concept that was first introduced to the Los Angeles art scene.   

 I would not want to have kids raised in Los Angeles or go to Harvard Westlake...for their lack of decent public schools outside Santa Monica.


Looking back all the people I knew who went a creative route ended up in Los Angeles ironically. The English, film, and art places. To make it in entertainment is a humbling experience. You are slaving away until a major project drops in your lap. Perhaps that is the reason for the need to brag. 

Given the rise of populism, I wonder how the average American look at Bravo shows. I think anyone with money and a brain nowadays would want to keep that on the dL unless you benefit from branding of course.


----------



## haute okole

The Real People of Beverly Hills are charitable, wealthy and low key.  Hermes is common but not big jewelry outside of parties.  Obvious make up is a no no.  When I see the cast of RHOBH, they are full glam like actresses, miked with cameras and lighting.  The only other people who resemble them are tourists who replicate what they think LA should look like, ie the Kardashian eyebrows, make up, flat ironed hair, sky high heels, fake pointed nails.  Nobody who lives here in real life and has to function with people of substance presents themselves looking similar to Tammy Faye Baker or Khloe Kardashian.  Perfect examples of Real Beverly Hills ladies are Eddie Murphy’s first wife, Nicole and Lisa Kudrow from Friends, Etc.


----------



## imgg

Prufrock613 said:


> While I find the entire scandal of doggie-gate to be horrible, more vile is that Teddi actually brought her daughter to VPDogs where she was going to “take Dorit down.”  So much for accountability and morals.


And only admitted she had anything to do with it after she was caught.  I can't stand Teddi.

Also the premise of her anger is really stupid.  She is mad at LVP because she thinks LVP was the one who told her intentionally about the dog so she would get upset.  That is a reach, no one is responsible for your own actions/feelings except yourself. She needs a new career since that is Accountability 101.


----------



## imgg

haute okole said:


> The Real People of Beverly Hills are charitable, wealthy and low key.  Hermes is common but not big jewelry outside of parties.  Obvious make up is a no no.  When I see the cast of RHOBH, they are full glam like actresses, miked with cameras and lighting.  The only other people who resemble them are tourists who replicate what they think LA should look like, ie the Kardashian eyebrows, make up, flat ironed hair, sky high heels, fake pointed nails.  Nobody who lives here in real life and has to function with people of substance presents themselves looking similar to Tammy Faye Baker or Khloe Kardashian.  Perfect examples of Real Beverly Hills ladies are Eddie Murphy’s first wife, Nicole and Lisa Kudrow from Friends, Etc.


Wasn't Nicole from Sacramento?  I know she was raised in Sacramento and lived there while she was married to Eddie.   Eddie had this monstrous gaudy house in Granite Bay that took forever to sell.


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> You know I gotta check out Pasadena, which we’ve never been.  I did like Los Feliz area, which I forgot to mention.
> Your above description is very accurate. Personally, I really love New England and was educated, and went to school in Boston and after in NYC.  I’ve also lived in London and it is rather similar there.  I think most of these places value education higher than materialism or at least try to keep it on the down low. Don’t get me wrong, I love my stuff too but Los Angeles embodies Guedel’s definition of Excessivism, which unironicaly was a concept that was first introduced to the Los Angeles art scene.
> 
> I would not want to have kids raised in Los Angeles or go to Harvard Westlake...for their lack of decent public schools outside Santa Monica.
> 
> Looking back all the people I knew who went a creative route ended up in Los Angeles ironically. The English, film, and art places. To make it in entertainment is a humbling experience. You are slaving away until a major project drops in your lap. Perhaps that is the reason for the need to brag.
> 
> Given the rise of populism, I wonder how the average American look at Bravo shows. I think anyone with money and a brain nowadays would want to keep that on the dL unless you benefit from branding of course.


Well, just to give you a 'for instance', when I moved there from Boston .. my very dear friend (originally from Kansas but has lived in LA for many years) said to me "_you could not have picked a more 'New England-ish' town than Pasadena_"!   Now that I'm not there anymore, oh boy .. yes, I see that.  People there are much more 'real'; you do not see any of the "Hollywood" or Kardashian-like people there, they would be laughed at.  There are nice book stores, some wonderful (and very European) Cafes, quaint boutiques (in South Pasadena and San Marino).  I have been crazy applying to various jobs out that way; have my fingers & toes crossed that I get something so we can move back!  The only drawback is that is is a lot more expensive than the Valley ..


----------



## CeeJay

haute okole said:


> The Real People of Beverly Hills are charitable, wealthy and low key.  Hermes is common but not big jewelry outside of parties.  Obvious make up is a no no.  When I see the cast of RHOBH, they are full glam like actresses, miked with cameras and lighting.  The only other people who resemble them are tourists who replicate what they think LA should look like, ie the Kardashian eyebrows, make up, flat ironed hair, sky high heels, fake pointed nails.  Nobody who lives here in real life and has to function with people of substance presents themselves looking similar to Tammy Faye Baker or Khloe Kardashian.  Perfect examples of Real Beverly Hills ladies are Eddie Murphy’s first wife, Nicole and Lisa Kudrow from Friends, Etc.


.. and I 100% believe you, this is similar to where I grew up in Connecticut and then Boston.  Definite wealth, but not ostentatious display of it, as a matter of fact, that is frowned upon.  However, sad to say .. when I have been in the Calabasas area, uggh .. you definitely see the too much make-up, obvious plastic surgery (with those stupid fish lips), shoes that they can barely walk in, etc. - definitely not a place for someone like me who wears only blush, lip gloss, carries my 15-year old Balenciaga bag and oftentimes wearing my Adidas sandals!!!  Alas, I do have my jewelry though .. but I'm also a designer/metalsmith, so it's kind of my calling card per se!


----------



## haute okole

I don’t know Nicole Murphy or Lisa Kudrow.  I am just speaking from personal experience from seeing Nicole at the gym or Lisa at the deli.  Super low key, no look at me clothes or make up


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> Well, just to give you a 'for instance', when I moved there from Boston .. my very dear friend (originally from Kansas but has lived in LA for many years) said to me "_you could not have picked a more 'New England-ish' town than Pasadena_"!   Now that I'm not there anymore, oh boy .. yes, I see that.  People there are much more 'real'; you do not see any of the "Hollywood" or Kardashian-like people there, they would be laughed at.  There are nice book stores, some wonderful (and very European) Cafes, quaint boutiques (in South Pasadena and San Marino).  I have been crazy applying to various jobs out that way; have my fingers & toes crossed that I get something so we can move back!  The only drawback is that is is a lot more expensive than the Valley ..



Pasadena sounds lovely. Los Angeles traffic is something else... it is pretty slow even when there is no traffic. I totally understand the need to work close to your home. I didn’t understand that until I visited. It really is insane. I remember that we almost missed the plane from Beverly Hills to LAX and it took us several hours. The other thing about Beverly Hills was how there isn’t reception. There are tons of dead zones. I’ve never been to another city with that many dead zones. I couldn’t even call people to let them know I’m late.  I will probably spend another two weeks in Los Angeles later this year. I wonder where I should stay. I might just do an Airbnb 

On another note, I watched Million dollar listing Los Angeles and saw the episode with Dorit.  I would be terrified of showing a home with all my valuables inside precisely because I don’t wanna get robbed. This happens rather frequently. It happened to our neighbors.


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> .. and I 100% believe you, this is similar to where I grew up in Connecticut and then Boston.  Definite wealth, but not ostentatious display of it, as a matter of fact, that is frowned upon.  However, sad to say .. when I have been in the Calabasas area, uggh .. you definitely see the too much make-up, obvious plastic surgery (with those stupid fish lips), shoes that they can barely walk in, etc. - definitely not a place for someone like me who wears only blush, lip gloss, carries my 15-year old Balenciaga bag and oftentimes wearing my Adidas sandals!!!  Alas, I do have my jewelry though .. but I'm also a designer/metalsmith, so it's kind of my calling card per se!


Pretty much the same here in Philadelphia and on the Main Line.  People who have big money rarely spend it. And you don't talk about money either.


----------



## Florasun

chowlover2 said:


> Pretty much the same here in Philadelphia and on the Main Line.  People who have big money rarely spend it. And you don't talk about money either.


I lived in Ridley Park several years. Loved Phila and that area, and miss it. I live in Seattle now, and it is a whole different vibe.


----------



## Florasun

To get back on topic. If Dorit wants to convince people she is an animal lover, then she really should quit wearing that dead gerbil on top of her head.


----------



## chowlover2

Florasun said:


> I lived in Ridley Park several years. Loved Phila and that area, and miss it. I live in Seattle now, and it is a whole different vibe.


I think Philly is the best kept secret on the East Coast. Ridley Park is the perfect little town. I love the big, old Victorian homes there.


----------



## CeeJay

Florasun said:


> To get back on topic. If Dorit wants to convince people she is an animal lover, then she really should quit wearing that dead gerbil on top of her head.


HA HA HA HA!!!  So, definition of the day:

*Nouveau riche *= _people who have recently acquired wealth, typically those perceived as *ostentatious or lacking in good taste*._

.. and the picture next to the definition:  
	

		
			
		

		
	

​


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Pasadena sounds lovely. Los Angeles traffic is something else... it is pretty slow even when there is no traffic. I totally understand the need to work close to your home. I didn’t understand that until I visited. It really is insane. I remember that we almost missed the plane from Beverly Hills to LAX and it took us several hours. The other thing about Beverly Hills was how there isn’t reception. There are tons of dead zones. I’ve never been to another city with that many dead zones. I couldn’t even call people to let them know I’m late.  I will probably spend another two weeks in Los Angeles later this year. I wonder where I should stay. I might just do an Airbnb
> 
> On another note, I watched Million dollar listing Los Angeles and saw the episode with Dorit.  I would be terrified of showing a home with all my valuables inside precisely because I don’t wanna get robbed. This happens rather frequently. It happened to our neighbors.


LA has TONS of dead zones .. the Canyons? .. they are the worst such that if you don't have a satellite, you are going to be reading a lot (not that I mind - I read a lot anyhow!)


----------



## zooba

Florasun said:


> To get back on topic. If Dorit wants to convince people she is an animal lover, then she really should quit wearing that dead gerbil on top of her head.


I woke my dogs up laughing at this post.

 It's a long haired hamster/gerbil piece by Chanel


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

zooba said:


> I woke my dogs up laughing at this post.
> 
> It's a long haired hamster/gerbil piece by Chanel



Do you have a photo?


----------



## lp640

I am really wondering if Erika is as rich as she says she is.   What we see on tv can look impressive but her house isn't even all that expensive for a woman who likes to brag about living in a fantasy (or whatever her ridiculous into line is) .   The assessed value is 'only' 4.5m which no more expensive than Ramona's small NYC apartment.     I looked at values of houses on that same street and there are quite a few with that square footage and they're all in the same range

Like this one a few houses down that sold for only $2,375,000 a few years ago:

https://www.redfin.com/CA/Pasadena/25-Los-Altos-Dr-91105/home/7184020

She lied about owning jets on season one.  They don't own anything, they charter (old) jets.  

I'm only picking on her because she is a showoff and is starting to annoy me.


----------



## haute okole

lp640 said:


> I am really wondering if Erika is as rich as she says she is.   What we see on tv can look impressive but her house isn't even all that expensive for a woman who likes to brag about living in a fantasy (or whatever her ridiculous into line is) .   The assessed value is 'only' 4.5m which no more expensive than Ramona's small NYC apartment.     I looked at values of houses on that same street and there are quite a few with that square footage and they're all in the same range
> 
> Like this one a few houses down that sold for only $2,375,000 a few years ago:
> 
> https://www.redfin.com/CA/Pasadena/25-Los-Altos-Dr-91105/home/7184020
> 
> She lied about owning jets on season one.  They don't own anything, they charter (old) jets.
> 
> I'm only picking on her because she is a showoff and is starting to annoy me.


Plus her hubby’s law firm, and Tom were sued for $15 Million for unpaid loans!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Erika annoys me too and I think she is VERY fake.  The scene where she is asking Tom for money to fix the broken pool...really?  Then when she received Teddy and talked about the broken doorbell and mentioned the house was falling apart.  I get that old houses are constant maintenance but if you are flying your glam team around the world you certainly have money to fix your home!    There was also a scene where she talked about owning homes that she wasn’t aware of or never went to or something to that effect......it sounded nuts.


----------



## imgg

lp640 said:


> I am really wondering if Erika is as rich as she says she is.   What we see on tv can look impressive but her house isn't even all that expensive for a woman who likes to brag about living in a fantasy (or whatever her ridiculous into line is) .   The assessed value is 'only' 4.5m which no more expensive than Ramona's small NYC apartment.     I looked at values of houses on that same street and there are quite a few with that square footage and they're all in the same range
> 
> Like this one a few houses down that sold for only $2,375,000 a few years ago:
> 
> https://www.redfin.com/CA/Pasadena/25-Los-Altos-Dr-91105/home/7184020
> 
> She lied about owning jets on season one.  They don't own anything, they charter (old) jets.
> 
> I'm only picking on her because she is a showoff and is starting to annoy me.


Plus her house is very outdated, looks like it is stuck in the early 2000.  Desperate need for a remodel.


----------



## imgg

haute okole said:


> Plus her hubby’s law firm, and Tom were sued for $15 Million for unpaid loans!


I wonder if Erika sticks around when the money is gone.


----------



## sgj99

imgg said:


> I wonder if Erika sticks around when the money is gone.



no way!
and the dynamic of their marriage is weird.


----------



## imgg

sgj99 said:


> no way!
> and the dynamic of their marriage is weird.


Yes, I can't imagine what it would be like to care more about material things than humans.  It is weird to me. I like nice things, but not over real a connection with my spouse.


----------



## CeeJay

sgj99 said:


> no way!
> and the dynamic of their marriage is weird.


Can't remember where I read it, but in essence, Tom met Erika in a (what my BIL calls a 't!tty' bar)!  Not that she was ever unattractive per se, she has had some work .. but her "glam" squad IMO makes her look ridiculous!  When she has been on other (more conservative) shows, she looks normal and beautiful .. don't think those guys are doing any good for her and yes, she has been getting more annoying each season!


----------



## simone72

I think Erika couldn’t care less about that house it’s always empty her husband never there and to be inside such a big house alone is a frightening thought! She probably realized after a few years of marriage that it was best to do her own thing and be surrounded by yes people. 
Sounds much less scary than to be lonely


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

When Erika first appeared on the show I thought she was the trashiest housewife and thought she was an odd choice.  She admitted to being a gold digger and literally her outfits could not be tackier.  Then her candid personality was a refreshing juxtaposition to the existing cast members and she stood out. I started to understand why she was so cold because if her husband is a lawyer, she would have to contend with the stuffy types.  However with each season, her self righteous attitude has gotten quite obnoxious. I take it that Tom doesn’t want much involvement with the show which is why the scenes with them together is so awkward.  I don’t blame him especially if he hasn’t retired as an attorney.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Florasun said:


> To get back on topic. If Dorit wants to convince people she is an animal lover, then she really should quit wearing that dead gerbil on top of her head.


Post of the week


----------



## sgj99

the whole "glam squad" thing is ridiculous, especially when they make her look like a plastic doll or a transvestite.  The Erika Jayne persona is dumb and I don't you can convince me she's making any serious money doing her act or with her book.


----------



## DC-Cutie

A few times Erika has been seen without makeup, she looks really pretty.

her glamsquad is a bunch of payroll friends.


----------



## Allisonfaye

DC-Cutie said:


> A few times Erika has been seen without makeup, she looks really pretty.
> 
> her glamsquad is a bunch of payroll friends.



Totally agree. It's funny because when I go and get my hair done or get a facial and they say, oh, you have great hair or great skin or whatever, I am like. Yeah, ok. You are saying that because I am paying you. 



CeeJay said:


> HA  - you and I, and I think a lot of this has to do with growing up / living / working / education in New England (especially Boston where they believe they are the 'center of the universe' - ever see that map?) .. anyhow, I somewhat TOTALLY agree with you.  In addition to those that have 'made it' (some can be nice and some are just outrageously nasty), there are WAY TOO many "wanna-be's" and they are the ones that, IMO .. really pollute the LA area.  We were in Pasadena the other day, and I said to my husband that I know understand why I liked it there so much more than where we are now .. because Pasadena is old money from back East, and it's what the 2 of us can relate to.  We find the people there to be more interested in the arts; not necessarily "entertainment" .. such that you can have an in-depth discussion about various artisans/authors, etc. where they many times know history as well .. that is what I miss the most.  I guess, being that New England is more "European" inclined, we are used to that (also having come from very Euro-centric parents).  However, I can understand what *~haute okole~* is saying; it must be pretty horrible to see these 'fakes' (except LVP) on a (supposed) Reality TV when they truly don't represent Beverly Hills.  As we've said, those who have had wealth in their families for many years are not so openly ostentatious (like Dorito and now Kyle).
> 
> Honestly, I laughed pretty hard when you said "Real Housewives of San Fernando Valley" .. OMG!!!  But, honestly .. Kyle, Teddi and Rinna would be perfect candidates for that since THAT is where they live!!!!  I loathe SFV, and if we do stay in LA, it's likely back to Pasadena for me!



I forget. Where is Rinna? Sherman Oaks? 



theamericanchinadoll said:


> Pasadena sounds lovely. Los Angeles traffic is something else... it is pretty slow even when there is no traffic. I totally understand the need to work close to your home. I didn’t understand that until I visited. It really is insane. I remember that we almost missed the plane from Beverly Hills to LAX and it took us several hours. The other thing about Beverly Hills was how there isn’t reception. There are tons of dead zones. I’ve never been to another city with that many dead zones. I couldn’t even call people to let them know I’m late.  I will probably spend another two weeks in Los Angeles later this year. I wonder where I should stay. I might just do an Airbnb
> 
> On another note, I watched Million dollar listing Los Angeles and saw the episode with Dorit.  I would be terrified of showing a home with all my valuables inside precisely because I don’t wanna get robbed. This happens rather frequently. It happened to our neighbors.



Is Dorit on there buying something? I tried to figure out when she was going to be on. 



lp640 said:


> I am really wondering if Erika is as rich as she says she is.   What we see on tv can look impressive but her house isn't even all that expensive for a woman who likes to brag about living in a fantasy (or whatever her ridiculous into line is) .   *The assessed value is 'only' 4.5m which no more expensive than Ramona's small NYC apartment.*     I looked at values of houses on that same street and there are quite a few with that square footage and they're all in the same range
> 
> Like this one a few houses down that sold for only $2,375,000 a few years ago:
> 
> https://www.redfin.com/CA/Pasadena/25-Los-Altos-Dr-91105/home/7184020
> 
> She lied about owning jets on season one.  They don't own anything, they charter (old) jets.
> 
> I'm only picking on her because she is a showoff and is starting to annoy me.



Under prop 13, the assessment is established at purchase and can only increase 2% per year so if they owned it a long time, the assessment won't reflect the real value.


----------



## tweegy

Florasun said:


> To get back on topic. If Dorit wants to convince people she is an animal lover, then she really should quit wearing that dead gerbil on top of her head.





DC-Cutie said:


> Post of the week


----------



## Florasun

tweegy said:


>



You crazy, LOL.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Kyle aligned herself just in time with LVP during #doggate. 
Her relationship with LVP is always off one year then right on track the next. Cycles repeats itself.


----------



## meluvs2shop

For Camille’s bday party did Kyle wear the same exact dress, but in a different color, she wore at the renunion? 

I wish Camille wasn’t coming off as 2 faced. I liked when she would call Dorit out on her BS. Now she’s sweet as pie to her face, but talks behind her back.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Was there any family members at their wedding?
Is Jerry OConnel and his wife Rebecca going to be on the show next? They were Mic it seemed.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Allisonfaye said:


> Is Dorit on there buying something? I tried to figure out when she was going to be on.



Dorit and Pk were on trying to sell their house but they took a $4 Mil price drop I think. It went from 12.9 to 8.9 or something. Someone offered 8,5 and Pk went psycho and turned them down. Then they got robbed and they didn’t sell.


----------



## Jayne1

The BH franchise has the best filters. I saw those pap pictures of Denise's wedding and in the close up photos she didn't look as glow-y or young. She looked cute as ever but she looked her age. 

New York doesn't add those intense filters other than their talking heads.


----------



## lp640

Erika was on WWHL and one of the questions from a viewer was “maybe you should cut back on the glam squad since your husband is having financial problems and owes $15 million in unpaid debt”.

I couldn’t stop laughing.

She basicaltk said she can’t comment on litigation but pays her own bills so it’s not her concern.


----------



## ck2802

meluvs2shop said:


> For Camille’s bday party did Kyle wear the same exact dress, but in a different color, she wore at the renunion?
> 
> I wish Camille wasn’t coming off as 2 faced. I liked when she would call Dorit out on her BS. Now she’s sweet as pie to her face, but talks behind her back.



Yes it was the same dress. I loved it in the red on her.


----------



## simone72

meluvs2shop said:


> Was there any family members at their wedding?
> Is Jerry OConnel and his wife Rebecca going to be on the show next? They were Mic it seemed.


He father  was there and there was a bunch of unknown people that were not introduced and didn’t look famous lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Dorit and Pk were on trying to sell their house but they took a $4 Mil price drop I think. It went from 12.9 to 8.9 or something. Someone offered 8,5 and Pk went psycho and turned them down. Then they got robbed and they didn’t sell.


Do we know what they purchased the house for?


----------



## meluvs2shop

simone72 said:


> He father  was there and there was a bunch of unknown people that were not introduced and didn’t look famous lol


It’s just my random musings. Of course I saw her father and a bunch of ppl they didn’t name or really show. For someone who said she wanted this marriage ceremony to be a little different it had some of the typical Hollywood getup, that’s all. Such as paps, white dress-even tho it was shorts-helicopter swirling etc.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Denise’s wedding was lovely and it is crazy she pulled it off in only a few days. I enjoyed seeing it.  It seemed lovely although I am not sure about her husband. 

Dorit has a big mouth.  It only took a few hours for her to tattle on how Lisa and Denise were hooking up with the same person. And the balls to do that at someone’s wedding. What a trashy human being. Off couse she can’t go an episode without stirring up stuff and back to puppy gate.  Seems like the next episode is going to be a meltdown.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

meluvs2shop said:


> Do we know what they purchased the house for?



No idea


----------



## DC-Cutie

Denise's new husband is killing me with his numerology crap!  Basically, I ain't buying it.  lol  It all seems very forced.  

I'm just here for Denise and her cute girls.  Don't care what nobody says, Lola may be non-verbal, but her facial expressions tell her whole story.  When she was asked about Lisa's accent, she shook her head like "nah, I don't like it".


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CeeJay said:


> Can't remember where I read it, but in essence, Tom met Erika in a (what my BIL calls a 't!tty' bar)!  Not that she was ever unattractive per se, she has had some work .. but her "glam" squad IMO makes her look ridiculous!  When she has been on other (more conservative) shows, she looks normal and beautiful .. don't think those guys are doing any good for her and yes, she has been getting more annoying each season!



I remember seeing some early pictures of her and her husband when they first married and I thought she had a pretty, natural beauty.  Now she has just become a caricature.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Erika Jayne "persona" is just over the top.  but Erika I can fcuk wit!  I liked her look for the wedding, it was nice an simple, yet fashionable.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Denise’s wedding was lovely and it is crazy she pulled it off in only a few days. I enjoyed seeing it.  It seemed lovely although I am not sure about her husband.
> 
> Dorit has a big mouth.  It only took a few hours for her to tattle on how Lisa and Denise were hooking up with the same person. And the balls to do that at someone’s wedding. What a trashy human being. Off couse she can’t go an episode without stirring up stuff and back to puppy gate.  Seems like the next episode is going to be a meltdown.



She pulled it off in a few days only with Bravo's help. 
I had to keep rolling my eyes every time she went out about how are we going to do this in 2 days?
Dorit is trash.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CanuckBagLover said:


> She pulled it off in a few days only with Bravo's help.
> I had to keep rolling my eyes every time she went out about how are we going to do this in 2 days?
> Dorit is trash.



You are right.  It totally is Bravo lol. I forgot.


----------



## lulilu

I seem to recall Erika saying her pool needed retiling and she had to ask her DH for money during her first season.


----------



## pjhm

Maybe they should rename the show “Phonies of Beverly Hills”


----------



## CeeJay

pjhm said:


> Maybe they should rename the show “Phonies of Beverly Hills”


Yeah .. or the 'NOT Real Housewives NOT in Beverly Hills", but then LVP would have to leave!  Rumors are still swirling out here that this will be her last season.  Between opening up quite a few more restaurants (in Las Vegas and I think Miami) and the Vanderpump Dogs, she may just decide to leave the show to focus more on her businesses and her more favorite show - Vanderpump Rules.


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> Yeah .. or the 'NOT Real Housewives NOT in Beverly Hills", but then LVP would have to leave!  Rumors are still swirling out here that this will be her last season.  Between opening up quite a few more restaurants (in Las Vegas and I think Miami) and the Vanderpump Dogs, she may just decide to leave the show to focus more on her businesses and her more favorite show - Vanderpump Rules.


They definitely need to do a show around running her businesses, less focus on staff more focus on her.


----------



## simone72

meluvs2shop said:


> It’s just my random musings. Of course I saw her father and a bunch of ppl they didn’t name or really show. For someone who said she wanted this marriage ceremony to be a little different it had some of the typical Hollywood getup, that’s all. Such as paps, white dress-even tho it was shorts-helicopter swirling etc.


I just read on Denise’s Instagram that her father was at wedding with his fiancee and her two daughters and this was the last time she saw her because his fiancée passed one month after wedding ! How sad for her father


----------



## DC-Cutie

simone72 said:


> I just read on Denise’s Instagram that her father was at wedding with his fiancee and her two daughters and this was the last time she saw her because his fiancée passed one month after wedding ! How sad for her father


oh no...  I remember watching her dad on their other reality show.  Seems like a really sweet man.


----------



## chowlover2

simone72 said:


> I just read on Denise’s Instagram that her father was at wedding with his fiancee and her two daughters and this was the last time she saw her because his fiancée passed one month after wedding ! How sad for her father


Her Dad seemed like such a sweetheart. What awful luck for him. I remember a few years back she was trying to find another wife for him.


----------



## Jayne1

The aerial shot of Malibu showed houses that were just a few meters from the water. How safe is that?


----------



## meluvs2shop

simone72 said:


> I just read on Denise’s Instagram that her father was at wedding with his fiancee and her two daughters and this was the last time she saw her because his fiancée passed one month after wedding ! How sad for her father


That’s so sad! I remember how sweet her father seemed when she had her own reality show and her dad moved in with her.


----------



## PoohBear

I have a feeling that Rinna called the paps for Denise’s wedding. She said that your still famous if the paps show up, then waved at the pap & said, “That’s the photographer I’ve know for years.” [emoji23]


----------



## simone72

PoohBear said:


> I have a feeling that Rinna called the paps for Denise’s wedding. She said that your still famous if the paps show up, then waved at the pap & said, “That’s the photographer I’ve know for years.” [emoji23]


I wouldn’t put that past her and how uncomfortable when Patrick Muldoon was called 
Out on Darin both Rinna and Denise at the same time, he didn’t look too happy


----------



## TC1

That flower infinity was tacky tho...and the housewives were all pretty quick to leave after..LOL. Show up for filming, make a few catty remarks..leave.
I had forgotten about Patrick Muldoon..he still looks the same!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Suggest a new drinking game - everyone does a shot of tequila when puppygate comes up!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

MamaSleepy said:


> Yep, Jane Fonda couldn't seem to understand that just bc she was Jane Fonda she didn’t deserve major discounts on furniture. This was back when she was married to Ted so perhaps she's gotten over herself by now.



I just happened on this post and remember a story from Santa Barbara some 35 years ago—Jane and then-spouse Tom Hayden plowing through Sears at La Cumbre Plaza mall to outfit the kids, apparently after a vacation or some outing left them with no clean clothes.  Good times.


----------



## chowlover2

I wish we had seen more of the wedding venue. It looked like a storybook.


----------



## simone72

TC1 said:


> That flower infinity was tacky tho...and the housewives were all pretty quick to leave after..LOL. Show up for filming, make a few catty remarks..leave.
> I had forgotten about Patrick Muldoon..he still looks the same!


They ran out of there like the event was on fire so rude to be honest ! Also why was everyone dressed as if they were going to different events ?? Oh but nothing beats the flower arrangement Scott sent Tinsley to Colombia lol !!! New York Housewives last year


----------



## chowlover2

simone72 said:


> They ran out of there like the event was on fire so rude to be honest ! Also why was everyone dressed as if they were going to different events ?? Oh but nothing beats the flower arrangement Scott sent Tinsley to Colombia lol !!! New York Housewives last year


And Erika wearing Rinna's QVC jumpsuit-SMH! I though Teddi was the best dressed off a sorry bunch yesterday. Lisa V wore prison stripes, and Lisa R's dress looked like a hodgepodge of different patterns. Denise's wedding ensemble looked like something an ex-showgirl would wear. All she need was a headpiece. 

That said I do think Denise was very cool with her daughter's when it came to the shoes. Wear them or don't, smart way to pick your battles with your kids.


----------



## Prufrock613

CanuckBagLover said:


> Suggest a new drinking game - everyone does a shot of tequila when puppygate comes up!


We will all be in the ER for alcohol poisoning!


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> That said I do think Denise was very cool with her daughter's when it came to the shoes. Wear them or don't, smart way to pick your battles with your kids.


Agree. The experienced heel wearers were having some trouble on the grass, so a teenager wearing Loubs for the first time would have been a terrible mistake.


----------



## TC1

chowlover2 said:


> And Erika wearing Rinna's QVC jumpsuit-SMH! I though Teddi was the best dressed off a sorry bunch yesterday. Lisa V wore prison stripes, and Lisa R's dress looked like a hodgepodge of different patterns. Denise's wedding ensemble looked like something an ex-showgirl would wear. All she need was a headpiece.
> 
> That said I do think Denise was very cool with her daughter's when it came to the shoes. Wear them or don't, smart way to pick your battles with your kids.


Agree about the prison stripes, LOL..Although Teddi looked like she was wearing a burlap sack to me. There wasn't a single one dressed well!


----------



## TC1

chowlover2 said:


> And Erika wearing Rinna's QVC jumpsuit-SMH! I though Teddi was the best dressed off a sorry bunch yesterday. Lisa V wore prison stripes, and Lisa R's dress looked like a hodgepodge of different patterns. Denise's wedding ensemble looked like something an ex-showgirl would wear. All she need was a headpiece.
> 
> That said I do think Denise was very cool with her daughter's when it came to the shoes. Wear them or don't, smart way to pick your battles with your kids.


(double post)


----------



## meluvs2shop

I just assumed all the housewives had plans after the wedding since it was thrown together last minute, but ironically enough, they all had plans? Kyle was not at the wedding so maybe she had something going on that day/night and the rest of the girls were invited to?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I actually liked Camille’s dress....

...Exits stage left....


----------



## Mrs.Z

meluvs2shop said:


> I actually liked Camille’s dress....
> 
> ...Exits stage left....



Me too!


----------



## baghagg

DC-Cutie said:


> Denise's new husband is killing me with his numerology crap!  Basically, I ain't buying it.  lol  It all seems very forced.
> 
> I'm just here for Denise and her cute girls.  Don't care what nobody says, Lola may be non-verbal, but her facial expressions tell her whole story.  When she was asked about Lisa's accent, she shook her head like "nah, I don't like it".  [emoji38][emoji38]


Lola is Denise and Charlie's 13 year old biological daughter - Eloise is her adopted non-verbal child.


----------



## baghagg

meluvs2shop said:


> I just assumed all the housewives had plans after the wedding since it was thrown together last minute, but ironically enough, they all had plans? Kyle was not at the wedding so maybe she had something going on that day/night and the rest of the girls were invited to?


Kyle had a pre-planned party for her husband's business and couldn't make it to Denise and Aaron's wedding.  She mentioned it in the previous episode.


----------



## chowlover2

meluvs2shop said:


> I just assumed all the housewives had plans after the wedding since it was thrown together last minute, but ironically enough, they all had plans? Kyle was not at the wedding so maybe she had something going on that day/night and the rest of the girls were invited to?


Mauricio's real estate agency was celebrating it's 7th anniversary, that's why they didn't attend.


----------



## DC-Cutie

i guess Denise doesn't know about the reality TV wedding curse...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

baghagg said:


> Kyle had a pre-planned party for her husband's business and couldn't make it to Denise and Aaron's wedding.  She mentioned it in the previous episode.


I bet she wasn't happy that Bravo chose to film Denise's wedding over her party.


----------



## Aimee3

If bravo was paying for the wedding, of course they”d film it.


----------



## sgj99

I can't decide what I think about Denise.  
*On one hand I like that she's not a part of the group that has to travel with a "Glam Squad" and she seems to have the healthy ability to laugh at herself.  I really like her response to her daughter about not wanting to wear heels to the wedding.  
*But I hate the talk about Aaron's penis and that she constantly drops the f-bomb.  And ... I think making your guests wait so long at your wedding is beyond rude (i find it amazing on all these HW shows how so many of the women are continually late to events).


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> I can't decide what I think about Denise.
> *On one hand I like that she's not a part of the group that has to travel with a "Glam Squad" and she seems to have the healthy ability to laugh at herself.  I really like her response to her daughter about not wanting to wear heels to the wedding.
> *But I hate the talk about Aaron's penis and that she constantly drops the f-bomb.  And ... I think making your guests wait so long at your wedding is beyond rude (i find it amazing on all these HW shows how so many of the women are continually late to events).


I totally agree with you. From what I understand, she has always cursed like a sailor. You think she would have toned it down having 3 young, impressionable girls. She seems like a good Mom. Maybe she only lets loose when she is out without them? She did look high, actually they both seemed high and that released her inhibitions? I would hate to be her girls now, imagine what they have to put up with now that this episode has aired. I can just imagine all these young girls coming over to the house and giggling and gawking at Aaron.


----------



## kemilia

Mrs.Z said:


> Me too!


Me three! (re: Camille's dress)


----------



## kemilia

chowlover2 said:


> Mauricio's real estate agency was celebrating it's 7th anniversary, that's why they didn't attend.


Ok, I know this was the reason for Kyle's absence, but celebrating a 7th anniv of the RE agency? That's as bad as Ramona repeating her vows after 17 years of marriage with Mario--and then they divorced.


----------



## Mrs.Z

sgj99 said:


> I can't decide what I think about Denise.
> *On one hand I like that she's not a part of the group that has to travel with a "Glam Squad" and she seems to have the healthy ability to laugh at herself.  I really like her response to her daughter about not wanting to wear heels to the wedding.
> *But I hate the talk about Aaron's penis and that she constantly drops the f-bomb.  And ... I think making your guests wait so long at your wedding is beyond rude (i find it amazing on all these HW shows how so many of the women are continually late to events).



I also agree, she was a breath of fresh air for a minute, now I think she’s on a another planet.  Making people wait that long for the wedding and appearing to be totally unaware or unbothered is beyond RUDE.


----------



## Jayne1

Mrs.Z said:


> I also agree, she was a breath of fresh air for a minute, now I think she’s on a another planet.  Making people wait that long for the wedding and appearing to be totally unaware or unbothered is beyond RUDE.


In that heat! I once had to wait on a beach, in the searing sun, for a bride to arrive on a barge and I was miserable. (But trying hard not to show it.  lol)


----------



## Mrs.Z

Jayne1 said:


> In that heat! I once had to wait on a beach, in the searing sun, for a bride to arrive on a barge and I was miserable. (But trying hard not to show it.  lol)



Yes, one needs to care about their guests and their comfort, otherwise you have failed as a host.


----------



## Longchamp

I can't get in to this season, I gave up.  But I like reading your comments.


----------



## bisousx

Ok, I can see how Aaron sits there like a sack of potatoes. Not sexy at all


----------



## pjhm

Jayne1 said:


> In that heat! I once had to wait on a beach, in the searing sun, for a bride to arrive on a barge and I was miserable. (But trying hard not to show it.  lol)



Guests don’t like  being left in the sun waiting, brides and their mothers should keep this in mind. Does not matter how beautiful or how much money u spend on the event if guests are uncomfortable. Happened to me 3 times over the years and as u can see, I never forgot!


----------



## sgj99

Mrs.Z said:


> I also agree, she was a breath of fresh air for a minute, now I think she’s on a another planet.  Making people wait that long for the wedding and appearing to be totally unaware or unbothered is beyond RUDE.



i've noticed that's almost the norm for the women on all these shows, extreme tardiness to events or making others wait for you.  it chaps my hide every time it happens.


----------



## imgg

bisousx said:


> Ok, I can see how Aaron sits there like a sack of potatoes. Not sexy at all


Me too.  I have two episodes recorded and can't bring myself to watch it.  Lisa R , Dorrit and Teddi ruin it for me.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> The aerial shot of Malibu showed houses that were just a few meters from the water. How safe is that?


Yup, because the coast is receding, and even though they try to put sand in place (not sure of that time table), the Pacific Ocean just sucks it up (not withstanding a good storm too!).  That's why when you look at properties in Malibu, they term them as either 'wet' (the water goes under your house or you are pretty much 'on the water') or 'dry' (you have sand & some beach).


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> In that heat! I once had to wait on a beach, in the searing sun, for a bride to arrive on a barge and I was miserable. (But trying hard not to show it.  lol)





Mrs.Z said:


> Yes, one needs to care about their guests and their comfort, otherwise you have failed as a host.





pjhm said:


> Guests don’t like  being left in the sun waiting, brides and their mothers should keep this in mind. Does not matter how beautiful or how much money u spend on the event if guests are uncomfortable. Happened to me 3 times over the years and as u can see, I never forgot!



*ALL THESE!!!* .. the HB's niece had her wedding in Napa in AUGUST (so you know it was going to be hot to begin with).  It was at a very swanky hotel/spa with a beautiful restaurant & view, so we were all kind of hoping that it WOULD NOT be outside .. but nope, sure enough, the 'ceremony' was to be held outside at 5pm in the searing afternoon sun and significant humidity!   Believe it or not, some of the guests (the bride & groom's friends) were wearing t-shirts & shorts (kid you not), but the rest of us were told "semi-formal" dress.  Because of the heat, my original outfit was nixxed and I put on my linen palazzo pants, a silk sleeveless top and my Silk Kimono Jacket .. and thank god I had done that.  Thank god that I had also convinced my HB to get a linen blazer jacket, because otherwise he would have been dying in that heat! 

So, at 5pm .. the bridal party is still not even around!!!  Everyone was told to 'take their seats', so here we all are .. outside in the friggin' searing sun and absolutely nothing to cool us down!  Well, thank god the hotel staff noticed because they then starting bringing out umbrellas and fan's such that people could try to cool themselves down!  They also brought out bottles of water .. thank god!  

So .. FINALLY, at 6:45 (yes 1.45 hours AFTER the ceremony was supposed to start), the procession begins.  Given that it was a very small wedding party, that didn't take long, but then .. my sister-in-law got up and starting going on about Jewish marriage traditions .. and SHE CAN TALK a mean streak!  I bopped my husband and said .. "WTF?" .. the reason why I love Jewish weddings is that the 'ceremony' is usually short & sweet .. about 15 minutes, and then it's party-time!  Mind you, the majority of the folks attending are Jewish, so why the SIL felt the need to get up and 'lecture' on the Jewish traditions was rather confusing to us all.  She finally shut up when all of a sudden, the bride starts faltering (they were standing up in that heat, at least we were all seated) .. and my brother-in-law put the ki-bash on the SIL to stop talking!  The bride & groom then exchanged their vows, which were very short & sweet (like normal) .. but then, we are told that we need to stay outside, but that drinks & hors d'oeuvres would be served .. great!  Except .. what were the drinks?!?! .. VODKA cocktails and/or WHISKY cocktails .. just great when you've been sweating your you-know-what's off in the sun and now replacing that sweat with heavy-duty booze!  Needless to say, but the time everyone sat down for the reception, there were a LOT of already very drunk people .. what a mess!  

Needless to say, there were a lot of very unhappy folks at that reception .. especially those that had flown from the East Coast (bride's family is in Boston) and were already tired due to the time zone difference.  The sad thing is that they really should have had a bridal consultant as it was very apparent that everything done was by the seat-of-the-pants and not organized at all.  My HB gave his brother quite a go-around with that mess and my BIL had to admit that it was very poorly planned.  No more August weddings for me!


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Yup, because the coast is receding, and even though they try to put sand in place (not sure of that time table), the Pacific Ocean just sucks it up (not withstanding a good storm too!).  That's why when you look at properties in Malibu, they term them as either 'wet' (the water goes under your house or you are pretty much 'on the water') or 'dry' (you have sand & some beach).


I'm assuming wet is considerably cheaper even in a great location?

Do most houses have basements?  Obviously not on the beach, but do the other houses in the areas we talk about have basements?  We never see them when they showcase the beautifully decorated homes.

The first thing my husband does is go down to the basement when we look at houses. You can learn a lot from it. I like ours, it has high ceilings and is another floor for us.


----------



## rockhollow

imgg said:


> Me too.  I have two episodes recorded and can't bring myself to watch it.  Lisa R , Dorrit and Teddi ruin it for me.



me too, I am slowly watching the season, but the 'attack LVP' every week about that damn dog has really put me off.
I know they series likes to pick on one housewife a season, but this attack on LVP is just not working for me.
Rinna gloating about it is not good. I liked it much better when Rinna and VP liked each other.
I just feel that LVP is so fragile with the death of her brother and is taking such a beating.

Thank goodness for fast forward - something I use every time they try to drag up the puppy story.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> I'm assuming wet is considerably cheaper even in a great location?
> 
> Do most houses have basements?  Obviously not on the beach, but do the other houses in the areas we talk about have basements?  We never see them when they showcase the beautifully decorated homes.
> 
> The first thing my husband does is go down to the basement when we look at houses. You can learn a lot from it. I like ours, it has high ceilings and is another floor for us.


I may be wrong, but I don't think they build basements in Southern CA because of earthquakes.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> I'm assuming wet is considerably cheaper even in a great location?
> 
> Do most houses have basements?  Obviously not on the beach, but do the other houses in the areas we talk about have basements?  We never see them when they showcase the beautifully decorated homes.
> 
> The first thing my husband does is go down to the basement when we look at houses. You can learn a lot from it. I like ours, it has high ceilings and is another floor for us.


Ah .. you must obviously be in a cold climate, because outside of those areas that have a cold climate, there are NO basements!  Yes, you will get the occasional outlier, but in the warmer climates, the homes do not have basements.  

Now, as far as the water is concerned, those houses that are noted as 'wet' are built on stilts and as such, the water simply goes underneath the house.  Not sure as to what the height of those stilts are, but yes .. you want to make sure that you are high up enough so that the water doesn't come up & over, BUT .. I have seen it happen!  A friend (who now lives in Topanga Canyon - at the top!), used to have a Malibu 'dry' house .. but each year, she said that the erosion would so extensive that she would end up having very little dry sand.  She ended up selling the house because she realized that there was no way that she would be able to beat Mother Nature  -and-  didn't want to take on the expense of having to raise her house on those stilts!  All being said, there have been plenty of incidents out here where there was a storm and along with that erosion .. WHOOP .. there goes the house into the Pacific!


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Ah .. you must obviously be in a cold climate, because outside of those areas that have a cold climate, there are NO basements!  Yes, you will get the occasional outlier, but in the warmer climates, the homes do not have basements.
> 
> Now, as far as the water is concerned, those houses that are noted as 'wet' are built on stilts and as such, the water simply goes underneath the house.  Not sure as to what the height of those stilts are, but yes .. you want to make sure that you are high up enough so that the water doesn't come up & over, BUT .. I have seen it happen!  A friend (who now lives in Topanga Canyon - at the top!), used to have a Malibu 'dry' house .. but each year, she said that the erosion would so extensive that she would end up having very little dry sand.  She ended up selling the house because she realized that there was no way that she would be able to beat Mother Nature  -and-  didn't want to take on the expense of having to raise her house on those stilts!  All being said, there have been plenty of incidents out here where there was a storm and along with that erosion .. WHOOP .. there goes the house into the Pacific!


Yes, I live in Toronto and to not have a basement is to not have a proper house.

People love Malibu, as do I, it's a dream, but with the amount of square footage, the price of it and the traffic, it really has to be a lifestyle commitment.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, I live in Toronto and to not have a basement is to not have a proper house.
> 
> People love Malibu, as do I, it's a dream, but with the amount of square footage, the price of it and the traffic, it really has to be a lifestyle commitment.


For sure!!!  For those folks that live in Malibu but then 'commute' into LA (even Santa Monica) .. can't even begin to say what a 
P-I-T-A it is since the PCH has just so many lanes and it abuts the Pacific, so it's not like they can really "add" lanes!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wrong thread.


----------



## baghagg

CeeJay said:


> *ALL THESE!!!* .. the HB's niece had her wedding in Napa in AUGUST (so you know it was going to be hot to begin with).  It was at a very swanky hotel/spa with a beautiful restaurant & view, so we were all kind of hoping that it WOULD NOT be outside .. but nope, sure enough, the 'ceremony' was to be held outside at 5pm in the searing afternoon sun and significant humidity!   Believe it or not, some of the guests (the bride & groom's friends) were wearing t-shirts & shorts (kid you not), but the rest of us were told "semi-formal" dress.  Because of the heat, my original outfit was nixxed and I put on my linen palazzo pants, a silk sleeveless top and my Silk Kimono Jacket .. and thank god I had done that.  Thank god that I had also convinced my HB to get a linen blazer jacket, because otherwise he would have been dying in that heat!
> 
> So, at 5pm .. the bridal party is still not even around!!!  Everyone was told to 'take their seats', so here we all are .. outside in the friggin' searing sun and absolutely nothing to cool us down!  Well, thank god the hotel staff noticed because they then starting bringing out umbrellas and fan's such that people could try to cool themselves down!  They also brought out bottles of water .. thank god!
> 
> So .. FINALLY, at 6:45 (yes 1.45 hours AFTER the ceremony was supposed to start), the procession begins.  Given that it was a very small wedding party, that didn't take long, but then .. my sister-in-law got up and starting going on about Jewish marriage traditions .. and SHE CAN TALK a mean streak!  I bopped my husband and said .. "WTF?" .. the reason why I love Jewish weddings is that the 'ceremony' is usually short & sweet .. about 15 minutes, and then it's party-time!  Mind you, the majority of the folks attending are Jewish, so why the SIL felt the need to get up and 'lecture' on the Jewish traditions was rather confusing to us all.  She finally shut up when all of a sudden, the bride starts faltering (they were standing up in that heat, at least we were all seated) .. and my brother-in-law put the ki-bash on the SIL to stop talking!  The bride & groom then exchanged their vows, which were very short & sweet (like normal) .. but then, we are told that we need to stay outside, but that drinks & hors d'oeuvres would be served .. great!  Except .. what were the drinks?!?! .. VODKA cocktails and/or WHISKY cocktails .. just great when you've been sweating your you-know-what's off in the sun and now replacing that sweat with heavy-duty booze!  Needless to say, but the time everyone sat down for the reception, there were a LOT of already very drunk people .. what a mess!
> 
> Needless to say, there were a lot of very unhappy folks at that reception .. especially those that had flown from the East Coast (bride's family is in Boston) and were already tired due to the time zone difference.  The sad thing is that they really should have had a bridal consultant as it was very apparent that everything done was by the seat-of-the-pants and not organized at all.  My HB gave his brother quite a go-around with that mess and my BIL had to admit that it was very poorly planned.  No more August weddings for me!


This is unreal!   I have to say, CeeJay, you are a better person than me, because after that first hour in the heat I would have left!


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisousx said:


> Ok, I can see how Aaron sits there like a sack of potatoes. Not sexy at all


I’ve wondered if he’s made a living marrying wealthy women because he obviously has no qualms about getting married again and again.


----------



## CeeJay

baghagg said:


> This is unreal!   I have to say, CeeJay, you are a better person than me, because after that first hour in the heat I would have left!


If it wasn't family, I likely would have gotten up and (at least) waited in the hotel (A/C) until such time that the 'event' started.  Bottom line, if you want your wedding to be outside .. especially in August when it's pretty much hot everywhere, be considerate and BE ON TIME!


----------



## rockhollow

I have finally caught up and seen the latest episode. It started out so well with no mention of that damn dog, but it couldn't be true, the final scene shows that the dog story is still alive and coming back next week again.
I think this dog stuff is really going to hurt the BH series, or I hope it does. And then if LVP doesn't come back next season....
They all keep going on about knowing that LVP does not really apologize, so why don't they just shut up about it.
I like the way Denise has remained out of it - smart more for the new girl.


----------



## CeeJay

I think I have watched 2 episodes, but honestly .. don't really have any interest anymore especially given that I now know the 'real' Kyle, cannot stand Dorito, Erika has gotten on my last nerve, I don't find Rinna amusing anymore and Teddi is boring .. all = 'DONE'!


----------



## egak

Shame this series has turned into a snooze fest. Once LvP is off screen I wont be tuning in.


----------



## simone72

Tonight more about dogfest according to Kyles recap on her intagram how boring really??
Denise was on lunch w Bruce on Andy Cohen Sirius XM on Friday. She was asked if she thought anyone was putting out a diffferent personality for the camera and while she didn’t mention anyone she said 2 of the women she was shocked at how different they were on camera off camera. Any guesses? I’d love to know! Can’t be Rinna because she’s her bestie 
My bet is Kyle and Dorit


----------



## RueMonge

simone72 said:


> Tonight more about dogfest according to Kyles recap on her intagram how boring really??
> Denise was on lunch w Bruce on Andy Cohen Sirius XM on Friday. She was asked if she thought anyone was putting out a diffferent personality for the camera and while she didn’t mention anyone she said 2 of the women she was shocked at how different they were on camera off camera. Any guesses? I’d love to know! Can’t be Rinna because she’s her bestie
> My bet is Kyle and Dorit



Hmmm. I vote Kyle and LVP.


----------



## CeeJay

simone72 said:


> Tonight more about dogfest according to Kyles recap on her intagram how boring really??
> Denise was on lunch w Bruce on Andy Cohen Sirius XM on Friday. She was asked if she thought anyone was putting out a diffferent personality for the camera and while she didn’t mention anyone she said 2 of the women she was shocked at how different they were on camera off camera. Any guesses? I’d love to know! Can’t be Rinna because she’s her bestie
> My bet is Kyle and Dorit


I second that bet, having had the unfortunate 'encounter' with Kyle at the Grocery Shop in Encino!  Dorit just lies and lies and lies and then (seems) to forget that said lies are taped.


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> I second that bet, having had the unfortunate 'encounter' with Kyle at the Grocery Shop in Encino!  Dorit just lies and lies and lies and then (seems) to forget that said lies are taped.


She is just one of those people that says whatever.  She doesn't even try to keep her story straight.


----------



## Wamgurl

These women are all so fake! Lips, hair, boobs, etc. The only one that I feel has redeeming qualities is LVP! It’s hard to watch anymore...I used to love the show but now all I do is focus on what these women are wearing and carrying....I still believe it’s scripted and they’re laughing all the way to the bank.  Surely, no human is that pretentious and vapid.


----------



## baghagg

Wamgurl said:


> ....I still believe it’s scripted and they’re laughing all the way to the bank.



[emoji817] agree!  Tonight, that scene between Kyle and LVP in LVP's house was so staged, LVP was speaking lightening fast leading up to the fight - she never, ever speaks like that.  Denise's wedding outdoors in the heat, over an hour late, ladies leaving right after the vows, etc..

They're actress..


----------



## Jayne1

Anyone know if Denise owns the Malibu place? I assume Charlie bought it for her or is it a rental?

Trying to figure out the new husband’s game plan.


----------



## Tivo

They say the camera picks up everything and so naturally the audience can sense when they’re being played. I truly believe that’s the reason so many people have become bored watching these shows. 

Not everyone may even realize it, but the idea that we were watching something authentic with real scenarios and reactions is what drew most in. Now it’s all such an insult to the audience’s intelligence. 

TV execs think the viewers are dumb...which just shows how out of touch those executives are. Viewers aren’t dumb...executives are just tone deaf.


----------



## Tivo

CeeJay said:


> Ah .. you must obviously be in a cold climate, because outside of those areas that have a cold climate, there are NO basements!  Yes, you will get the occasional outlier, but in the warmer climates, the homes do not have basements.
> 
> Now, as far as the water is concerned, those houses that are noted as 'wet' are built on stilts and as such, the water simply goes underneath the house.  Not sure as to what the height of those stilts are, but yes .. you want to make sure that you are high up enough so that the water doesn't come up & over, BUT .. I have seen it happen!  A friend (who now lives in Topanga Canyon - at the top!), used to have a Malibu 'dry' house .. but each year, she said that the erosion would so extensive that she would end up having very little dry sand.  She ended up selling the house because she realized that there was no way that she would be able to beat Mother Nature  -and-  didn't want to take on the expense of having to raise her house on those stilts!  All being said, there have been plenty of incidents out here where there was a storm and along with that erosion .. WHOOP .. there goes the house into the Pacific!


This is so fascinating! How often do houses get swept up by the pacific? Then why is Malibu so expensive since it’s such a risky investment?


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Ah .. you must obviously be in a cold climate, because outside of those areas that have a cold climate, there are NO basements!  Yes, you will get the occasional outlier, but in the warmer climates, the homes do not have basements.
> 
> Now, as far as the water is concerned, those houses that are noted as 'wet' are built on stilts and as such, the water simply goes underneath the house.  Not sure as to what the height of those stilts are, but yes .. you want to make sure that you are high up enough so that the water doesn't come up & over, BUT .. I have seen it happen!  A friend (who now lives in Topanga Canyon - at the top!), used to have a Malibu 'dry' house .. but each year, she said that the erosion would so extensive that she would end up having very little dry sand.  She ended up selling the house because she realized that there was no way that she would be able to beat Mother Nature  -and-  didn't want to take on the expense of having to raise her house on those stilts!  All being said, there have been plenty of incidents out here where there was a storm and along with that erosion .. WHOOP .. there goes the house into the Pacific!


Does CA have Riparian Rights like NJ? My family had a vacation home in NJ on the water. Basically NJ owns wherever the water flows. If you build a home or have docks you have to pay the state of NJ a tax for using water. I believe the money collected in Nj is used for eduction. Malibu is pricey enough without actually owning the property.


----------



## haute okole

Jayne1 said:


> Anyone know if Denise owns the Malibu place? I assume Charlie bought it for her or is it a rental?
> 
> Trying to figure out the new husband’s game plan.


It is a rental.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I cannot believe this WHOLE season is revolving around a dog!  

Bring back the fashion, the handbags,the accessories, the trips, the good times!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> I cannot believe this WHOLE season is revolving around a dog!
> 
> Bring back the fashion, the handbags,the accessories, the trips, the good times!



I know - this is the worse season ever!!


----------



## RueMonge

Tivo said:


> This is so fascinating! How often do houses get swept up by the pacific? Then why is Malibu so expensive since it’s such a risky investment?



I think it burns more often than houses wash away. And it's a pain to get there. I guess the original appeal was as an oasis away from the city for business and Hollywood types. Seems like a hard to access money pit anymore.


----------



## chowlover2

I think all the women are just full of jealousy towards Lisa and they are ganging up on her. Lisa Rinna was the one who started the Munchausen thing with Yolanda. Thankfully Lisa ignores those nitwits and continues to be fabulous. She opened her latest venture, a restaurant in Las Vegas this week. The greener with envy the other ladies get, the more she accomplishes.

And kudos to her for bringing attention to the dog meat trade and getting that bill passed.


----------



## cafecreme15

I have to say, these recent conversations are making me very glad that I decided to sit out this franchise this season. I used to watch all of the housewives, but I think my viewing will ultimately be pared down to NYC only. I just can't stand the fake-ness of it all anymore.


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Does CA have Riparian Rights like NJ? My family had a vacation home in NJ on the water. Basically NJ owns wherever the water flows. If you build a home or have docks you have to pay the state of NJ a tax for using water. I believe the money collected in Nj is used for eduction. Malibu is pricey enough without actually owning the property.


Not sure, probably not .. just knowing that there has been an ongoing war between those folks who have beach-front property and the public who want access to it.  The homeowners believe that the beach in front of their house is .. well, theirs while the public feels the opposite.  Last I heard, the public was allowed access, but these homeowners keep on coming up with various ways to eliminate public access to "their beach"!  Alas, when  you have that much money to buy a house in the part of the world, well .. they can be quite nasty to the less fortunate.


----------



## CeeJay

RueMonge said:


> I think it burns more often than houses wash away. And it's a pain to get there. I guess the original appeal was as an oasis away from the city for business and Hollywood types. Seems like a hard to access money pit anymore.


Yes, it does burn more than the Pacific taking the houses, but it does happen.


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Not sure, probably not .. just knowing that there has been an ongoing war between those folks who have beach-front property and the public who want access to it.  The homeowners believe that the beach in front of their house is .. well, theirs while the public feels the opposite.  Last I heard, the public was allowed access, but these homeowners keep on coming up with various ways to eliminate public access to "their beach"!  Alas, when  you have that much money to buy a house in the part of the world, well .. they can be quite nasty to the less fortunate.


Insurance on these homes has to be insane. The only entity that insures beachfront property is the US government. They charge an arm, leg and your firstborn. And you really don't want to go without it. I have to tell you if the " beachfront " was indeed mine, and I was paying all the upkeep on it I would want to be the only one using it as well. .


----------



## sgj99

what a snooze fest!


----------



## PoohBear

I think Rinna leaked the Dog Gate story to Radar! She seems suspicious & continues to blame LVP! Hmmm


----------



## Mrs.Z

PoohBear said:


> I think Rinna leaked the Dog Gate story to Radar! She seems suspicious & continues to blame LVP! Hmmm



Rinna is soooooo annoying, she has no storyline other than being overjoyed that everyone is mad at LVP.


----------



## Rouge H

I don’t see any of these ladies except LVP doing anything for the better of except for themselves. My deepest admiration to LVP for fighting towards the rights of our doggies. ❤️


----------



## imgg

Rouge H said:


> I don’t see any of these ladies except LVP doing anything for the better of except for themselves. My deepest admiration to LVP for fighting towards the rights of our doggies. ❤️


And for stimulating the economy by offering jobs to so many people.


----------



## pjhm

PoohBear said:


> I think Rinna leaked the Dog Gate story to Radar! She seems suspicious & continues to blame LVP! Hmmm



Yep, I’d bet money on this being true.


----------



## BalLVLover

pjhm said:


> Yep, I’d bet money on this being true.



I was thinking the same thing when I watched this weeks episode. I think she thinks if LVP is out that’s more money for the rest of them and we all know she’s a hustler.....as she keeps telling us over and over [emoji41]


----------



## Allisonfaye

cafecreme15 said:


> I have to say, these recent conversations are making me very glad that I decided to sit out this franchise this season. I used to watch all of the housewives, but I think my viewing will ultimately be pared down to NYC only. *I just can't stand the fake-ness of it all anymore*.



I can't stand all the endless fighting. They do this every season but we still watch. EVERY episode ends in a bickering match or a fight. 

Curious if anyone saw the recap of Andy's date? Seems he is just an immature party boy, but I rarely watch WWHL anymore so I don't know. To show up drunk for a date is kind of rude.


----------



## rockhollow

I also wouldn't be surprised if it was Rinna or maybe even Erika that leaked that story. They both want to be top dog and think the only way to achieve that is to know LVP  down. I can only hope that if LVP does leave BH's it will hurt the series.
It's just so hard to know, we used to get to see real feelings and emotions on these type of shows, but there is so much manipulation that goes on now, you just can't be sure.

The whole Lisa/Ken/ Kyle just did not feel real.


----------



## yellowbernie

This show is so scripted it makes me laugh..Yes the whole Lisa/Ken/kyle was such a set up and the acting was bad.  Lisa got mad so fast and then Ken jumps in and tells Kyle she is not Lisa's friend.  Whatever, and during the Bahama trip when they were under the tent for lunch or dinner and Lisa was calling Erica out for the note in one scene there's her dinner plate, then the fruit cup then back to the dinner plate then back to the fruit cup.  Hello blooper..  It's like I was watching reruns of the show and in one scene Kyle was at LVP and LVPs cocker was in the chair with Kyle then not, then again in the chair. They really need to watch the bloopers.  jmo


----------



## CeeJay

If Rinna and company think that they will get more $$$ (if) LVP leaves, they may be sadly mistaken!  I just recently read an article about the Vanderpump Rules folks and what they get and it's all predetermined (not sure by what) .. and it's not like they get a raise every year (if at all)!  From what the article stated, they should all consider themselves pretty darn lucky to be on one of these shows and I would imagine that it's the same on RHoBH .. after all, how many have come & gone?!?!  Honestly, LVP is the only one (IMO) who provides any class on that show; all the rest of them have become not much better than Brandi Glanville as of late!


----------



## lulilu

To bring up a fashion question -- does anyone think the hats these woman keep wearing, both outside and in restaurants and homes, are awful?  Kyle looked silly in that floppy red hat.  Between her hats and using her kellys and birkins as flags, she is silly looking.  (The others also look silly in their big floppy hats.)


----------



## Mrs.Z

lulilu said:


> To bring up a fashion question -- does anyone think the hats these woman keep wearing, both outside and in restaurants and homes, are awful?  Kyle looked silly in that floppy red hat.  Between her hats and using her kellys and birkins as flags, she is silly looking.  (The others also look silly in their big floppy hats.)



Agreed, they are silly and Dorit had a baseball cap on at lunch, awful


----------



## lulilu

Mrs.Z said:


> Agreed, they are silly and Dorit had a baseball cap on at lunch, awful



The baseball cap had the name of her swimwear company on it, but someone said it looked like she had it printed at the mall.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

yellowbernie said:


> This show is so scripted it makes me laugh..Yes the whole Lisa/Ken/kyle was such a set up and the acting was bad.  Lisa got mad so fast and then Ken jumps in and tells Kyle she is not Lisa's friend.  Whatever, and during the Bahama trip when they were under the tent for lunch or dinner and Lisa was calling Erica out for the note in one scene there's her dinner plate, then the fruit cup then back to the dinner plate then back to the fruit cup.  Hello blooper..  It's like I was watching reruns of the show and in one scene Kyle was at LVP and LVPs cocker was in the chair with Kyle then not, then again in the chair. They really need to watch the bloopers.  jmo



I completely agree


----------



## meluvs2shop

John Sessa needs to stop with the fillers, Botox or whatever the F he is doing to his face.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Can someone please explain to me the half super high ponytail? Who wants to look like a lamp shade? It looks horrifyingly bad on Kyle and LVP. The hair was a reference from last season.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

I found it odd that LVP admitted to denying the radaronline story to TMZ but the women are so adamant that she leaked both. Who suggested this, Rinna? It also seems they have completely forgotten how the whole puppygate started...theyre already blaming LVP for telling Kyle and then Rinna meanwhile she didnt tell either of them, another cast member did. They ladies just seem to be gunning for LVP any chance they get.

Dorito is making a big deal about ppl thinking she abuses animals, she needs to realize no one thinks she abuses them they just think shes irresponsible dog owner. Which she is, shes an overall irresponsible, head in the clouds human. LVP is the only one who actually contribute anything to make the world a better place. Both LGBTQ and animal rights wise. What do the rest of the girls do except buy chanel and rolexs.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I am a few episodes behind but I am kind of amazed Denise showed up at that dinner completely stoned. I had to turn off the channel after she said penis about 10 times because my daughter was in the room. I was thinking it would end at some point. Even her fiancé seemed embarrassed by it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Allisonfaye said:


> I am a few episodes behind but I am kind of amazed Denise showed up at that dinner completely stoned. I had to turn off the channel after she said penis about 10 times because my daughter was in the room. I was thinking it would end at some point. Even her fiancé seemed embarrassed by it.


I'm tired of hearing about it.

Also was I the only one that giggled a bit when Ken walked out to yell at Kyle with the dog in his arms.  I know I should be used to seeing him hold the dog, but all the yelling, Lisa running upstairs, yelling back downstairs and then Ken coming from the back, just had me in stitches!


----------



## Mrs.Z

It wasn’t a very good look for Ken, red faced, pacing around looking a bit deranged, yelling at a woman about her not being your wife’s friend and then aggressively sticking your finger near her face....really?  Wasn’t he being sued for something similar.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Mrs.Z said:


> It wasn’t a very good look for Ken, red faced, pacing around looking a bit deranged, yelling at a woman about her not being your wife’s friend and then aggressively sticking your finger near her face....really?  Wasn’t he being sued for something similar.



Yeah I was surprised he took it that far which is why I think it was staged


----------



## lovesbmw

DC-Cutie said:


> I cannot believe this WHOLE season is revolving around a dog!
> 
> Bring back the fashion, the handbags,the accessories, the trips, the good times!


I agree


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Mrs.Z said:


> It wasn’t a very good look for Ken, red faced, pacing around looking a bit deranged, yelling at a woman about her not being your wife’s friend and then aggressively sticking your finger near her face....really?  Wasn’t he being sued for something similar.


I didn't think Ken was out of line.  He's very protective of Lisa (I think he's old school in that way). I just thought he didn't look healthy - I was really afraid he was going to have a heart  attack.


----------



## pjhm

CanuckBagLover said:


> I didn't think Ken was out of line.  He's very protective of Lisa (I think he's old school in that way). I just thought he didn't look healthy - I was really afraid he was going to have a heart  attack.



Thought the same thing about his protection of LVP, he doesn’t appear to be aging well and doesn’t need this nonsense.


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> I cannot believe this WHOLE season is revolving around a dog!
> 
> Bring back the fashion, the handbags,the accessories, the trips, the good times!


This season is the worst!! If they end their season with the infamous 3 part reunion everyone should boycott bc their reunion is one hour at best! Discuss puppygate for the hour since that’s all they gave us this season then end it. Next season bring back the high end tacky glam, humongous homes and super flashy cars bc this season SUCKED


----------



## Mrs.Z

meluvs2shop said:


> This season is the worst!! If they end their season with the infamous 3 part reunion everyone should boycott bc their reunion is one hour at best! Discuss puppygate for the hour since that’s all they gave us this season then end it. Next season bring back the high end tacky glam, humongous homes and super flashy cars bc this season SUCKED



I rarely watch the reunions, they are so boring!  Exactly as you said, they argue about it alllllll season then they sit for three hours dressed like drag queens and argue about it again!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Mrs.Z said:


> I rarely watch the reunions, they are so boring!  Exactly as you said, they argue about it alllllll season then they sit for three hours dressed like drag queens and argue about it again!


See sometimes I watch the reunions bc I miss most of the season. Haha I’m never consistent with this franchise. Sometimes I miss entire seasons.


----------



## rockhollow

even though I have my doubts about how real the fight was between LVP, Ken and Kyle, I do also think that Ken was not looking to good. He really has aged the last season or so and never looks well.


----------



## Allisonfaye

rockhollow said:


> even though I have my doubts about how real the fight was between LVP, Ken and Kyle, I do also think that Ken was not looking to good. He really has aged the last season or so and never looks well.



Wow, imagine if something happened to him now?


----------



## egak

Some of the ladies really need to start acting their age....

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ps-husband-Ken-night-shouts-goodbye-Kyle.html


----------



## pjhm

Does anyone know how this seasons ratings of RHOBH are doing relative to last year?


----------



## BalLVLover

Mrs.Z said:


> I rarely watch the reunions, they are so boring!  Exactly as you said, they argue about it alllllll season then they sit for three hours dressed like drag queens and argue about it again!



 They do look like drag queens. Just once I’d like to see a good outfit at a reunion. Someone needs to show up in jeans and a blazer just for shock factor.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

egak said:


> Some of the ladies really need to start acting their age....
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ps-husband-Ken-night-shouts-goodbye-Kyle.html


Disgusting behavior


----------



## meluvs2shop

Kyle’s outfit would have been much better without that silk number on top. And again with her Birkin.


----------



## Florasun

Kyle’s look with burgundy top and deep red lipstick doesnt do her any favors. She looks like she should be “mak-eeng beeg trouble for Moose and Squir-elle” with a short side-kick named Boris.


----------



## Ceeyahd

meluvs2shop said:


> Kyle’s outfit would have been much better without that silk number on top. And again with her Birkin.


Kyle and her bags. The bags wear Kyle.


----------



## pjhm

Ceeyahd said:


> Kyle and her bags. The bags wear Kyle.


Yes they age her, which they do to a lot of women, matronly looking bags.


----------



## chowlover2

Kyle just tries way too hard.


----------



## Ceeyahd

pjhm said:


> Yes they age her, which they do to a lot of women, matronly looking bags.





chowlover2 said:


> Kyle just tries way too hard.



Kyle leaves with her accessories especially her bags. They're always in front of her front and center. I never hold my bags like that it's just an odd thing to see a grown woman who has the means to own these items yet leads with them I think it's odd.


----------



## imgg

pjhm said:


> Does anyone know how this seasons ratings of RHOBH are doing relative to last year?


I found this article. 
http://news.lalate.com/2019/03/06/denise-richards-sinks-rhobh-ratings-summer-house-dynasties-flop/
​They blame Denise for the low ratings, but its the stupid dog gate and ganging up on LVP which caused it.   I have three episodes I have yet to watch because of the storyline.  I may just give up on this season...


----------



## Allisonfaye

Ceeyahd said:


> Kyle leaves with her accessories especially her bags. They're always in front of her front and center. I never hold my bags like that it's just an odd thing to see a grown woman who has the means to own these items yet leads with them I think it's odd.



How about when she was out to the penis dinner before Denise arrived and sat it right on top of the table?


----------



## Allisonfaye

imgg said:


> I found this article.
> http://news.lalate.com/2019/03/06/denise-richards-sinks-rhobh-ratings-summer-house-dynasties-flop/
> ​They blame Denise for the low ratings, but its the stupid dog gate and ganging up on LVP which caused it.   I have three episodes I have yet to watch because of the storyline.  I may just give up on this season...



I like some things about Denise but have never been a fan of the f bomb every other word. Her husband seems like a really good guy and I really admire how Denise adopted that special needs girl. That's about the sweetest thing ever to watch her with the girl.  And I think she was beyond rude being so late for her wedding and leaving her guests to fry in the sun like that.


----------



## Ceeyahd

imgg said:


> I found this article.
> http://news.lalate.com/2019/03/06/denise-richards-sinks-rhobh-ratings-summer-house-dynasties-flop/
> ​They blame Denise for the low ratings, but its the stupid dog gate and ganging up on LVP which caused it.   I have three episodes I have yet to watch because of the storyline.  I may just give up on this season...



There is no way Denise has had enough camera time to affect ratings.


----------



## pjhm

Ceeyahd said:


> There is no way Denise has had enough camera time to affect ratings
> Thanks so much for posting this article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it isn’t Denise Richards’ fault, the story line is becoming insufferable. Dynasties is an embarrassment, couldn’t sit thru even one episode, they deserve to go down.


----------



## pjhm

imgg said:


> I found this article.
> http://news.lalate.com/2019/03/06/denise-richards-sinks-rhobh-ratings-summer-house-dynasties-flop/
> ​They blame Denise for the low ratings, but its the stupid dog gate and ganging up on LVP which caused it.   I have three episodes I have yet to watch because of the storyline.  I may just give up on this season...


Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Rouge H

pjhm said:


> Yes they age her, which they do to a lot of women, matronly looking bags.



I don’t think they age her, Kyle needs to take a chill pill on Hermes-she’s a walking advertisement.


----------



## Luv n bags

Rouge H said:


> I don’t think they age her, Kyle needs to take a chill pill on Hermes-she’s a walking advertisement.



I agree about the walking advertisement.  She wears so many designers all at once.  To me, a very insecure woman.  No one would look at her if had no name items on her entire body.


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> I like some things about Denise but have never been a fan of the f bomb every other word. Her husband seems like a really good guy and I really admire how Denise adopted that special needs girl. That's about the sweetest thing ever to watch her with the girl.  And I think she was beyond rude being so late for her wedding and leaving her guests to fry in the sun like that.


Agree, but I would rather watch Denise any day over Lisa R or Dorit.  Lisa R especially is so hard to watch, imo.


----------



## starrynite_87

imgg said:


> I found this article.
> http://news.lalate.com/2019/03/06/denise-richards-sinks-rhobh-ratings-summer-house-dynasties-flop/
> ​They blame Denise for the low ratings, but its the stupid dog gate and ganging up on LVP which caused it.   I have three episodes I have yet to watch because of the storyline.  I may just give up on this season...



I haven’t even bothered to watch a single episode because of this whole dog/LVP drama...I keep having flashbacks to season 4


----------



## brooke lynn

https://radaronline.com/exclusives/2019/04/goodbye-kyle-challenge-starts-rhobh-blowup/

Goodbye Kyle ..... so stupid imo


----------



## brooke lynn

I actually love watching Harry and Lisa. I think they have the cutest marriage ever.


----------



## CeeJay

starrynite_87 said:


> I haven’t even bothered to watch a single episode because of this whole dog/LVP drama...I keep having flashbacks to season 4


Well you did 1 better than me; I watched the first 2 and was so bored that I haven't watched any of the rest of them .. just NOT interested!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I forgot to comment on Teddi's 'therapist'. Did it feel to anyone else like Erika's glam squad (paid friends)?


----------



## meluvs2shop

brooke lynn said:


> I actually love watching Harry and Lisa. I think they have the cutest marriage ever.


It was cute when they were in the tent together and he wished she would come with him on those trips.  That was unexpected and very sweet.


----------



## meluvs2shop

starrynite_87 said:


> I haven’t even bothered to watch a single episode because of this whole dog/LVP drama...I keep having flashbacks to season 4


What happened in Season 4?


----------



## Prufrock613

egak said:


> Some of the ladies really need to start acting their age....
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ps-husband-Ken-night-shouts-goodbye-Kyle.html


I saw that...what a mean, immature woman.


----------



## Prufrock613

Rouge H said:


> I don’t think they age her, Kyle needs to take a chill pill on Hermes-she’s a walking advertisement.


This from a woman who had all of her jewelry and bags stolen, a year ago!    You would *think*, she’d be more discreet.


----------



## lp640

Omg Kyle is popping off on her instagram comments.  Replying to disappointed viewers commenting under her posts to “stop posting s**t” my Instagram” and telling them to “get a f***g life”, etc. and slamming Ken, telling viewers they’re bored and they have no lives.



She’s seems to be losing the plot.  The viewers allegedly not having lives and watching the show is how she makes money.  Andy needs to rein her in and remind her.


----------



## lulilu

Allisonfaye said:


> I like some things about Denise but have *never been a fan of the f bomb every other word.* Her husband seems like a really good guy and I really admire how Denise adopted that special needs girl. That's about the sweetest thing ever to watch her with the girl.  And I think she was beyond rude being so late for her wedding and leaving her guests to fry in the sun like that.





lp640 said:


> Omg Kyle is popping off on her instagram comments.  Replying to disappointed viewers commenting under her posts to “stop posting s**t” my Instagram” and telling them to “get a f***g life”, etc. and slamming Ken, telling viewers they’re bored and they have no lives.
> 
> 
> 
> She’s seems to be losing the plot.  The viewers allegedly not having lives and watching the show is how she makes money.  Andy needs to rein her in and remind her.



I was just about to ask why none of the women are being called to task for their unbelievably crude posts in the media -- f bombs, p*ssy and the rest of it.  The lack of civility (let alone class) is astounding.  And shameful for grown women.


----------



## TLCTLC1990

That fight between LVP and Kyle was so amped up by bravo and it literally got no where. i am curious to know what tonight will bring about that.
and all this juicy lucy stuff is becoming over kill.. can we not talk about how dorit and PK owe the IRS money and a hotel in vegas millions???


----------



## CeeJay

lulilu said:


> I was just about to ask why none of the women are being called to task for their unbelievably crude posts in the media -- f bombs, p*ssy and the rest of it.  The lack of civility (let alone class) is astounding.  And shameful for grown women.


.. and there you go .. EXACTLY what I saw exhibited when I had my altercation with Kyle at the Grocery store!  She is a VERY CLASSLESS woman, so no surprise to hear this AT ALL!


----------



## TLCTLC1990

agreed there is a time and a place to speak that way... but i guess it shows that they are real people after all hahaha.


----------



## CeeJay

TLCTLC1990 said:


> agreed there is a time and a place to speak that way... but i guess it shows that they are real people after all hahaha.


True, true .. but she also exhibited this behavior right in front of her youngest daughter and that IS NOT bueno in my opinion!


----------



## TLCTLC1990

CeeJay said:


> True, true .. but she also exhibited this behavior right in front of her youngest daughter and that IS NOT bueno in my opinion!


True enough. i dont think its the best behavior to have in front of your child, But people in this world do stupider stuff in front of their children and other peoples children. We only notice these things because they are in the spotlight of the media.


----------



## starrynite_87

meluvs2shop said:


> What happened in Season 4?



It was LVP vs everyone. During the Puerto Rico couples trip they all gained up on her during dinner and basically isolated her and had the audacity to be mad that she left early without telling them.


----------



## Coco.lover

Kyle asking price of the truffles  Will she ever learn?


----------



## chowlover2

None of them will learn. Lisa R is the worst, she wants to be Queen of BH so badly. Kyle is next. And what do they bring to the table? A second class clothing line at QVC and a cancelled tv show. I find it doubtful if you ask 10 people who Erika Jane was will know. Dorit and her husband don’t have the $$$ to back up their lifestyle, and Teddi is a snooze fest. I would lay $$ that Lisa R was the leak to the gossip rags. Poor Denise seems to be the most normal housewife left.


----------



## simone72

Coco.lover said:


> Kyle asking price of the truffles  Will she ever learn?


First the Rolex then flashing around all those bags and now the truffles she is so insecure all the time


----------



## ShoreGrl

I can’t with dorit and her “costumes”. She looks ridiculous. And the outfit with the boobs?! Good lord. 

Denise’s outfit at Lisa vanderpumps party was awful. She’s so pretty but her fashion sense is lacking. 

Also, i don’t care that PK has diabetes. I fast forwarded through that scene.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ShoreGrl said:


> I can’t with dorit and her “costumes”. She looks ridiculous. And the outfit with the boobs?! Good lord.
> 
> Denise’s outfit at Lisa vanderpumps party was awful. She’s so pretty but her fashion sense is lacking.
> 
> Also, i don’t care that PK has diabetes. I fast forwarded through that scene.



I thought the whole thing about PK having diabetes was to garner more sympathy for Dorit.  (Not!)
Boring episode.


----------



## Coco.lover

This season sucks! I say bring back Adrienne and please get rid of Rinna and dorit and erika


----------



## Coco.lover

And get rid of Kyle too


----------



## pjhm

What’s Camille going to think when she sees Rinna threw shade on her twice in last two boring episodes? There’s no friendship amongst these doodle  heads. They need a new cast. The truffle comment was gauche, it’s all become a costume series.


----------



## luckylove

Somebody please tell me, what is up with Kyle and the ever present hat combos?  She is a short woman and too much drama in the outfit is a real distraction on a petite gal.  The H bag starring in the center of every Kyle frame is absurd... Especially in the fight scene at LVP's house. The bag was perched high up on counter behind one of their heads directly in the center of the shot.... Staged much? Kyle comes off as an insecure, mean little mess this season.


----------



## Creativelyswank

CeeJay said:


> Well you did 1 better than me; I watched the first 2 and was so bored that I haven't watched any of the rest of them .. just NOT interested!



Right there with you.


----------



## CeeJay

luckylove said:


> Somebody please tell me, what is up with Kyle and the ever present hat combos?  She is a short woman and too much drama in the outfit is a real distraction on a petite gal.  The H bag starring in the center of every Kyle frame is absurd... Especially in the fight scene at LVP's house. The bag was perched high up on counter behind one of their heads directly in the center of the shot.... Staged much? Kyle comes off as an insecure, mean little mess this season.


Sometimes, I wonder if this (ahem) newfound behavior has anything to do with the fact that she also lives in the Valley now?!?!  The snobbery out here is EPIC, and we experienced the same when we moved from Pasadena (which has quite a few wealthy people) to the Valley.  When we are in town (especially BH, West Hollywood, etc.) and tell people that we live in the Valley, I kid you not .. all of a sudden there is this distinct 'change in the Air' (this did not occur when we said Pasadena to which they would always say - "oh Pasadena is SO nice!").  As such, since she now lives in SFV, could she be trying that hard to be so outwardly ostentatious constantly having to show her "riches"???  When I encountered her in the Grocery Store, for sure she was carrying one of her Birkins, wide open (to make sure that the "Hermes was visible") with her Wallet and iPhone right up on top .. I guess that she hasn't kept abreast of the local news stories reporting numerous thefts of wallets and smart phones!


----------



## lulilu

luckylove said:


> Somebody please tell me, what is up with Kyle and the ever present hat combos?  She is a short woman and too much drama in the outfit is a real distraction on a petite gal.  The H bag starring in the center of every Kyle frame is absurd... Especially in the fight scene at LVP's house. The bag was perched high up on counter behind one of their heads directly in the center of the shot.... Staged much? Kyle comes off as an insecure, mean little mess this season.



Totally agree.  Her fashion sense has always been lacking, especially for one of her short stature.  She has that hat in multiple colors.  And has taken to carrying her H bags front and center like she is presenting it to the world.  I was laughing at the scene you mentioned -- the bag was in the middle of every shot.

And why did she feel the need to mention the price of truffles on her pasta?  smdh


----------



## simone72

Camille is def stirring up the pot to make a comeback as a regular cast member I suppose! She’s not holding anything back! I felt bad for Denise waiting on LVP and late to her own party she does seem like the only real person there!


----------



## RueMonge

Camille's comments about LVP teeth and  breath were really low. That was very personal and offensive.

I do not care about Dorit or PK, but dang, over 300 on a blood sugar test is bad. Actually  worse that Dorit's hair and those dreadful boobs. And for Lisa R to be all excited about those boobs, you know that they were so tacky in person in that dress.


----------



## rockhollow

I guess this show is the beginning of LVP not filming with the others.
And what a nasty, catty bunch they were - all together just bashing LVP.
Rinna looks like so happy to have everyone having a go at Lisa.
And I guess Camille really wants to have a spot on another season with her nasty remarks - even willing to admit she was dental assistant to make a couple of jabs at Lisa.
They were almost fighting to get to say something nasty  about LVP.
Thankfully the nastiness dies down once Denise arrived.

When Ken and Lisa see this clip, I don't know how she could ever film with any of those *****es again.


----------



## serenluv202

Kyle is desperate to let everyone know she has replaced her many Birkins and Rolex watches since the robbery.  There were rumors floating around that they needed the insurance money.  Now that her show got cancelled maybe her sister Kathy will stop hating her. Camille needs to stop talking about Kelsey. Why would she invite Dorit to her wedding if she makes the hair stand up on the back of her neck? Erika is on cloud nine because one of her shows sold out.  Not hard to sell out a bar.  Sell out Carnegie Hall!  Denise was so pathetic waiting for LVP at her bday party and then leaving immediately to meet the witches.  Why go at all?  You could tell all of the women were jealous when Denise talked about the lavish party.  Why is Lisa Rinna still on this show?  She adds absolutely nothing, just stirring the pot.  Dorit and PK will be gone from the show shortly.  They are living beyond their means and putting on a big front.  LVP has finally been caught in her manipulations.  I don't blame her for wanting to punish Dorit's silly behind but to go to such lengths is demeaning for a woman of her stature.  If I hear the names Sessa or Blizzard one more time I'm going to scream.  Last but not least, Teddi...the little mouse who has finally found her voice.  She still comes across as desperate to fit in this group and determined to keep her place on the show.  She is yet another one who adds nothing.


----------



## rockhollow

after seeing the way the ladies acted at the dinner for Denise, I hope LVP doesn't come back to this show.


----------



## luckylove

rockhollow said:


> I guess this show is the beginning of LVP not filming with the others.
> And what a nasty, catty bunch they were - all together just bashing LVP.
> Rinna looks like so happy to have everyone having a go at Lisa.
> And I guess Camille really wants to have a spot on another season with her nasty remarks - even willing to admit she was dental assistant to make a couple of jabs at Lisa.
> They were almost fighting to get to say something nasty  about LVP.
> Thankfully the nastiness dies down once Denise arrived.
> 
> When Ken and Lisa see this clip, I don't know how she could ever film with any of those *****es again.



They have all been horrible to Lisa! I can not imagine gleefully having a go at a friend when they are grieving a traumatic loss.  Not a single "friend" has shown any empathy toward her what so ever! Each seems quite thrilled to participate in trying to banish her from her "queen bee" spot.


----------



## haute okole

Wow, I hope Andy fires all of these classless trolls, especially Camille.  I would like to see Nicole Murphy, Kelsey’s new wife and Nicki Hilton Rockefeller.


----------



## baghagg

luckylove said:


> Each seems quite thrilled to participate in trying to banish her from her "queen bee" spot.



Like an episode of Survivor (Sur vivor lol)


----------



## TC1

serenluv202 said:


> Kyle is desperate to let everyone know she has replaced her many Birkins and Rolex watches since the robbery.  There were rumors floating around that they needed the insurance money.  Now that her show got cancelled maybe her sister Kathy will stop hating her. Camille needs to stop talking about Kelsey. Why would she invite Dorit to her wedding if she makes the hair stand up on the back of her neck? Erika is on cloud nine because one of her shows sold out.  Not hard to sell out a bar.  Sell out Carnegie Hall!  Denise was so pathetic waiting for LVP at her bday party and then leaving immediately to meet the witches.  Why go at all?  You could tell all of the women were jealous when Denise talked about the lavish party.  Why is Lisa Rinna still on this show?  She adds absolutely nothing, just stirring the pot.  Dorit and PK will be gone from the show shortly.  They are living beyond their means and putting on a big front.  LVP has finally been caught in her manipulations.  I don't blame her for wanting to punish Dorit's silly behind but to go to such lengths is demeaning for a woman of her stature.  If I hear the names Sessa or Blizzard one more time I'm going to scream.  Last but not least, Teddi...the little mouse who has finally found her voice.  She still comes across as desperate to fit in this group and determined to keep her place on the show.  She is yet another one who adds nothing.


I don't think Denise was pathetic waiting for LVP. She was probably told 7pm by Lisa to meet for a drink beforehand..and Lisa rolls up at 8pm. Typical, but I don't think Denise had anything to do with it, I felt sorry for her..she wanted to honor a commitment even though the other girls were throwing HER a party to celebrate her wedding.


----------



## RueMonge

TC1 said:


> I don't think Denise was pathetic waiting for LVP. She was probably told 7pm by Lisa to meet for a drink beforehand..and Lisa rolls up at 8pm. Typical, but I don't think Denise had anything to do with it, I felt sorry for her..she wanted to honor a commitment even though the other girls were throwing HER a party to celebrate her wedding.



I agree, Denise was a trooper to wait for Lisa. 

Someone mentioned Denise's outfit. It was very low key for this group. Stand her next to Dorit and see who looks a fool.


----------



## zooba

Will the self promoting jealous biddy please step forward?

At this point none of the women are likeable, aspirational or relateable. If I had to meet one for a drink  would go with LVP. She would be entertaining.

Its horribly sad that the highlight just might be the return of Brandi the destroyer for her fresh perspective.

Yep new lows in my humble opinion


----------



## rockhollow

I was surprised that PK wasn't pushing the little wife to make up with Lisa - you'd think he'd realize that  their friendship was way more important that however slighted the wife was feeling.
Again, once Lisa and Ken see the whole season, and the way PK was talking about Lisa, that door of friendship will be closed.

So is the reason they are bringing Brandi back is to head the ladies at bashing Lisa?
That will be down right disgusting.
All those women are kidding themselves if they think any of them will be able to take LVP's place.


----------



## sgj99

Are we just speculating or is Brandi G returning?


----------



## pjhm

RueMonge said:


> Camille's comments about LVP teeth and  breath were really low. That was very personal and offensive.
> Agree- couldn't believe my ears, thought I misheard--the breath comment was lowest I could imagine-I'd be embarrassed even telling anyone that about another.........


----------



## elle-mo

I know this is weird, because I'm anal...but does no one wash their produce and just trust that what they buy from the grocery store is clean? Teddi was grabbing a few raspberries to throw in her oatmeal straight from the container in an episode and Denise is carrying a tray of veggies out to the backyard with an English cucumber still in it's wrapper. Then you see her eating it! I know, my friends think I'm weird too, I just want to know if there is someone else out there that feels the same way  .  Just tired of talking about the f'g dog.


----------



## Ceeyahd

elle-mo said:


> I know this is weird, because I'm anal...but does no one wash their produce and just trust that what they buy from the grocery store is clean? Teddi was grabbing a few raspberries to throw in her oatmeal straight from the container in an episode and Denise is carrying a tray of veggies out to the backyard with an English cucumber still in it's wrapper. Then you see her eating it! I know, my friends think I'm weird too, I just want to know if there is someone else out there that feels the same way  .  Just tired of talking about the f'g dog.



I saw that. And I feel the same way as you do.


----------



## Luv n bags

What irritates me more than Dorits phony accent is Rinnas loud mouth! All her squealing, squawking and yelling.  I just can’t! And her constant dancing around.  Thirsty much?


----------



## lulilu

I read that Rinna's daughters are shopping around a reality show based on their lives, and have already filmed a sizzle role.  No wonder she was upset at the idea of LVP possibly getting another show.


----------



## TC1

^^ would also explain why Rinna amped up her interfering role this season after being so quiet last season.


----------



## luckylove

TC1 said:


> ^^ would also explain why Rinna amped up her interfering role this season after being so quiet last season.



sooo not a fan of Rinna....


----------



## 26Alexandra

I actually like this season. 
Denise is a lovely person. Love seeing more of Camille. 
This season is a lot more entertaining than the previous ones.


----------



## Prufrock613

ShoreGrl said:


> I can’t with dorit and her “costumes”. She looks ridiculous. And the outfit with the boobs?! Good lord.
> 
> Denise’s outfit at Lisa vanderpumps party was awful. She’s so pretty but her fashion sense is lacking.
> 
> Also, i don’t care that PK has diabetes. I fast forwarded through that scene.


I think the boobs & outfits are advertisements for a new hubs once PK is in the gutter.


----------



## Prufrock613

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought the whole thing about PK having diabetes was to garner more sympathy for Dorit.  (Not!)
> Boring episode.


And she was sorely mistaken about her information on diabetes.


----------



## Prufrock613

RueMonge said:


> Camille's comments about LVP teeth and  breath were really low. That was very personal and offensive.
> 
> I do not care about Dorit or PK, but dang, over 300 on a blood sugar test is bad. Actually  worse that Dorit's hair and those dreadful boobs. And for Lisa R to be all excited about those boobs, you know that they were so tacky in person in that dress.


If Lesser Lisa would ever praise boobs that looked like Dorit’s,  I’d demand a refund.


----------



## Prufrock613

Miso Fine said:


> What irritates me more than Dorits phony accent is Rinnas loud mouth! All her squealing, squawking and yelling.  I just can’t! And her constant dancing around.  Thirsty much?


No wonder Harry wants to spend his time in a tent, in Canada.


----------



## Prufrock613

luckylove said:


> sooo not a fan of Rinna....


I usually FF every scene when it’s just her.


----------



## chowlover2

Prufrock613 said:


> If Lesser Lisa would ever praise boobs that looked like Dorit’s,  I’d demand a refund.


" Lesser Lisa, " I love it!


----------



## Prufrock613

chowlover2 said:


> " Lesser Lisa, " I love it!


❤️


----------



## Rouge H

Prufrock613 said:


> And she was sorely mistaken about her information on diabetes.



Sorely mistaken is an understatement. Dorit knows squat about the disease and that alone is alarming.

I also believe she’s unloading her expensive designer things on Fashionphile. I’ve seen extremely rare designer accessories that she’s worn on the show for sale. To much of a coincidence that they show up there.


----------



## lulilu

Rouge H said:


> Sorely mistaken is an understatement. Dorit knows squat about the disease and that alone is alarming.
> 
> I also believe she’s unloading her expensive designer things on Fashionphile. I’ve seen extremely rare designer accessories that she’s worn on the show for sale. To much of a coincidence that they show up there.



Interesting re unloading the stuff she's worn.  She looks awful prancing around in outrageous (not in a good way) outfits plastered with designer names.  A true fashion victim.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Rouge H said:


> I also believe she’s unloading her expensive designer things on Fashionphile. I’ve seen extremely rare designer accessories that she’s worn on the show for sale. To much of a coincidence that they show up there.


Very interesting.


----------



## Rouge H

lulilu said:


> Interesting re unloading the stuff she's worn.  She looks awful prancing around in outrageous (not in a good way) outfits plastered with designer names.  A true fashion victim.



Dorit’s attire at that last gathering was painful to look at. Ugh-the boob fest-enough!  
This franchise has turned into a mess and I must say ”Bye Felica”


----------



## swags

All of the other housewives put together don't equal LVP in my opinion.
There's the mean Camille from season 1! She can let it out now that the others are mad at Lisa.
Rinna's cracking up at herself has bothered me for many seasons now, I don't get why Bravo keeps her on.
The pill cupcakes instagram post were disturbing after Lisa's brothers death. Either Rinna is super dumb or horribly mean.
We've had Dorits number since the beginning, we've known she is a fake so there's no surprise there.
Teddi has become the most obnoxious one this season. Ms Accountability Coach is a turncoat after LVP was decent to her last year. I didn't miss the shade that Vanderpump threw when she said Teddis little classes raised a couple of grand but every little bit helps! Go Ken and Lisa. Goodbye Kyle!


----------



## zooba

Can we do a poll in this thread?  Who do you think released the details about Lucy Lucy Apple Juicy to the paps?
LVP or LVP dogs
Rinna
Erika
Teddi
Camille
Bravo Production
Dorit &/or PK
Kyle 

I know we have all touched on this in the past, but curious if watching things had made you rethink who leaked the story? Listing is random other than putting Kyle last because I honestly forgot about her.

At first I thought it was LVP's camp but have changed my mind.


----------



## Rouge H

Rinna-


----------



## luckylove

Rouge H said:


> Rinna-



+1


----------



## baghagg

zooba said:


> Can we do a poll in this thread?  Who do you think released the details about Lucy Lucy Apple Juicy to the paps?
> LVP or LVP dogs
> Rinna
> Erika
> Teddi
> Camille
> Bravo Production
> Dorit &/or PK
> Kyle
> 
> I know we have all touched on this in the past, but curious if watching things had made you rethink who leaked the story? Listing is random other than putting Kyle last because I honestly forgot about her.
> 
> At first I thought it was LVP's camp but have changed my mind.


Bravo


----------



## imgg

I wonder if LVP will be at the reunion.  I hope the viewers tear into Lesser Lisa @Prufrock613 and Teddi.  I cant bear to watch this show anymore and stopped watching.  The show is nothing without LVP.  The other girls better wise up about that.


----------



## RueMonge

zooba said:


> Can we do a poll in this thread?  Who do you think released the details about Lucy Lucy Apple Juicy to the paps?
> LVP or LVP dogs
> Rinna
> Erika
> Teddi
> Camille
> Bravo Production
> Dorit &/or PK
> Kyle
> 
> I know we have all touched on this in the past, but curious if watching things had made you rethink who leaked the story? Listing is random other than putting Kyle last because I honestly forgot about her.
> 
> At first I thought it was LVP's camp but have changed my mind.



Bravo production and LVP dog staff


----------



## chowlover2

I think Rinna was the leak.


----------



## CeeJay

Didn't the head guy (the Vet) at LVP Dogs ADMIT that he was the leak because he was PISSED OFF at Dorit (since this was her second time in returning a dog)???


----------



## TC1

CeeJay said:


> Didn't the head guy (the Vet) at LVP Dogs ADMIT that he was the leak because he was PISSED OFF at Dorit (since this was her second time in returning a dog)???


He admitted to texting Teddi. The leak they're referring to is the Radar Online article.


----------



## rockhollow

I'd like to blame Lesser Lisa (love her name) but I bet it was Bravo themselves. They all know that controversy helps drive the machine.
LL is just to stir the pot, but is probably to afraid to lose her position on the show to do something so bold - that is, unless production told her to!


----------



## yellowbernie

baghagg said:


> Bravo


I think you hit the nail on the head...


----------



## CeeJay

TC1 said:


> He admitted to texting Teddi. The leak they're referring to is the Radar Online article.


I could have sworn that I read somewhere that it was him that leaked it to Radar Online (and yes, I know that he did text Teddi).  Other than that, I'm just kind of done with this show and if LVP leaves, that's it for me.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> I'd like to blame Lesser Lisa (love her name) but I bet it was Bravo themselves. They all know that controversy helps drive the machine.
> LL is just to stir the pot, but is probably to afraid to lose her position on the show to do something so bold - that is, unless production told her to!



I live for that nickname LESSER LISA. I despise that woman, I've never liked her, except last season because she kept her mouth shut mostly, she was tolerable. I wouldn't put it past her, she's totally capable of it, she's mean-spirited and just so inappropriate. All those coincidental well actually the too/two coincidental attempts at comedy, of pill themed moments she pulled out of her ass, again, coincidental. however, I would have to agree that she probably would not have done that unless production prompted or greenlit.


----------



## Ceeyahd

zooba said:


> Can we do a poll in this thread?  Who do you think released the details about Lucy Lucy Apple Juicy to the paps?
> LVP or LVP dogs
> Rinna
> Erika
> Teddi
> Camille
> Bravo Production
> Dorit &/or PK
> Kyle
> 
> I know we have all touched on this in the past, but curious if watching things had made you rethink who leaked the story? Listing is random other than putting Kyle last because I honestly forgot about her.
> 
> At first I thought it was LVP's camp but have changed my mind.



any one of them could have done it except for I don't think lvp or her organization had anything to do with it. I believe even, everyone's lap dog, Kyle could have done it.


----------



## rockhollow

Ceeyahd said:


> I live for that nickname LESSER LISA. I despise that woman, I've never liked her, except last season because she kept her mouth shut mostly, she was tolerable. I wouldn't put it past her, she's totally capable of it, she's mean-spirited and just so inappropriate. All those coincidental well actually the too/two coincidental attempts at comedy, of pill themed moments she pulled out of her ass, again, coincidental. however, I would have to agree that she probably would not have done that unless production prompted or greenlit.



yes, the pill cupcake tweet was just cruel and heartless.
A really low blow to LVP.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> yes, the pill cupcake tweet was just cruel and heartless.
> A really low blow to LVP.


All of those ladies are so heartless. I know Rinna lost a sister to a drug overdose, which makes it even more mean-spirited and so ugly with her pill exhibition. I lost a sister a few years back, and for three days I was under the impression that she took her own life. It was surreal and unbelievable, as she didn't seem to be one that would have taken her own life and wasn't a substance abuser. As completely devastating as it was to have lost a sibling, to have lost a sibling or to believe you had lost a sibling at their own hands is far more harsher than to have lost a sibling or a loved one by natural causes. Natural causes of death are fate, God's hands, unpreventable in a sense. But to feel that you lost someone that maybe you could have prevented losing is completely on a whole other level of devastation.


----------



## Wamgurl

Goodbye, Later Much, Buh-Bye, Hasta La Vista KYLE!!!


----------



## rockhollow

Ceeyahd said:


> All of those ladies are so heartless. I know Rinna lost a sister to a drug overdose, which makes it even more mean-spirited and so ugly with her pill exhibition. I lost a sister a few years back, and for three days I was under the impression that she took her own life. It was surreal and unbelievable, as she didn't seem to be one that would have taken her own life and wasn't a substance abuser. As completely devastating as it was to have lost a sibling, to have lost a sibling or to believe you had lost a sibling at their own hands is far more harsher than to have lost a sibling or a loved one by natural causes. Natural causes of death are fate, God's hands, unpreventable in a sense. But to feel that you lost someone that maybe you could have prevented losing is completely on a whole other level of devastation.



that must have been very hard - so sad for your loss. 
I've also lost a sister and it's not easy - I thought we would have so much more time together - it's been quite a few years now, but feels just as raw talking about it.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> that must have been very hard - so sad for your loss.
> I've also lost a sister and it's not easy - I thought we would have so much more time together - it's been quite a few years now, but feels just as raw talking about it.



Yes (thanks), and I am sorry for your loss and causing/bringing up any rawness, as well.
So I can't imagine having such public life and commitments, such as a reality show, adjacent to a time of grieving.


----------



## zooba

I'm torn between Camille or Bravo. Camille's 50 was at the shady venue, no wedding feature for Camille and she's a friend vs housewife.

She's got claws that's for sure.


----------



## Ceeyahd

zooba said:


> I'm torn between Camille or Bravo. Camille's 50 was at the shady venue, no wedding feature for Camille and she's a friend vs housewife.
> 
> She's got claws that's for sure.



What does that mean, no wedding feature?


----------



## LemonDrop

I know I am in the minority but I love Rinna.


----------



## brooke lynn

LemonDrop said:


> I know I am in the minority but I love Rinna.



I do too! I’ve loved her since her Melrose Place days so it’s hard now for me to even try to hate her.


----------



## Florasun

Saw this tweet from EJ


----------



## bisousx

Florasun said:


> Saw this tweet from EJ




Hmm I like Erika but this is not true at all. LVP has proven herself to be the queen of the show. She always comes out on top even after all her manipulation has been exposed, I mean, that takes some skill.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

bisousx said:


> Hmm I like Erika but this is not true at all. LVP has proven herself to be the queen of the show. She always comes out on top even after all her manipulation has been exposed, I mean, that takes some skill.



I [emoji817] agree lol.  LVP has skills and I’m sure she would stay bc Bravo needs her.  Not really sure which cast member is really worth watching anymore. It’s become such a snooze fest.  I am a huge dog lover and I don’t even care anymore. I discovered million dollar listing LA and it is a better show.  Wish I discovered it sooner. I felt like the other seasons were much more entertaining...esp with Brandi who I dread but she stirred up some drama that made it fun.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bisousx said:


> Hmm I like Erika but this is not true at all. LVP has proven herself to be the queen of the show. She always comes out on top even after all her manipulation has been exposed, I mean, that takes some skill.



EJ is trolling, and/or delusional.


----------



## Gal4Dior

bisousx said:


> Hmm I like Erika but this is not true at all. LVP has proven herself to be the queen of the show. She always comes out on top even after all her manipulation has been exposed, I mean, that takes some skill.



Erika has become a caricature of her real self. I’m so over her Erika Jayne persona! This is not what I tune it to watch. She needs to get a grip on herself and her reality. Same with fake @ss Doritos.

Lisa Rinna has shown she has no real bottom as long as she’s employed. She will do anything just to stay relevant. Now Teddi has been brainwashed by Doritos, Kyle, and Erika - and she’s become intolerable as well.

Even if LVP did what she did, the group has behaved so poorly that it has damaged their public persona more than LVP’s.

There is only one queen of RHOBH, and that’s the one who sold VP Rules to Bravo.


----------



## luckylove

Florasun said:


> Saw this tweet from EJ




I think I threw up a little....


----------



## imgg

brooke lynn said:


> I do too! I’ve loved her since her Melrose Place days so it’s hard now for me to even try to hate her.


I loved her on Melrose and as Billie from back in the day, but if this is her real personality, than no thank you.


----------



## CeeJay

LVSistinaMM said:


> Erika has become a caricature of her real self. I’m so over her Erika Jayne persona! This is not what I tune it to watch. She needs to get a grip on herself and her reality. Same with fake @ss Doritos.
> 
> Lisa Rinna has shown she has no real bottom as long as she’s employed. She will do anything just to stay relevant. Now Teddi has been brainwashed by Doritos, Kyle, and Erika - and she’s become intolerable as well.
> 
> Even if LVP did what she did, the group has behaved so poorly that it has damaged their public persona more than LVP’s.
> 
> There is only one queen of RHOBH, and that’s the one who sold VP Rules to Bravo.


So, this is what I don't get .. if, in fact, LVP did divulge the news about Dorito and the Dog Shelter, was that really SO BAD?!?!?!  Now that the 'real' news has come about .. that this was not the first time that Dorito returned a dog, and the fact that even though a contract was signed, no $$$ has been given to LVP Dogs by Dorito and PK .. so what is truly the beef with LVP other than the very obvious jealousy of the "Lesser Lisa", "Eyesore Erika", "Killjoy Kyle", "Dishonest Dorito" and "Two-faced Teddi"?  Denise is the only one that is still nice ....


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> So, this is what I don't get .. if, in fact, LVP did divulge the news about Dorito and the Dog Shelter, was that really SO BAD?!?!?!  Now that the 'real' news has come about .. that this was not the first time that Dorito returned a dog, and the fact that even though a contract was signed, no $$$ has been given to LVP Dogs by Dorito and PK .. so what is truly the beef with LVP other than the very obvious jealousy of the "Lesser Lisa", "Eyesore Erika", "Killjoy Kyle", "Dishonest Dorito" and "Two-faced Teddi"?  Denise is the only one that is still nice ....


Love Dishonest Dorito!


----------



## rockhollow

Ceejay, loving the assigned names for the ladies.

When at the grocery store, I look at the covers of the assorted rag mags and it's all so outrageous - nothing believable, all made up.
So why are the ladies getting so bend about what a magazine of that caliber is saying?
Besides, what the article said was kind of true - LVP was upset with the way DD (Dishonest Dorit)handled the dog situation.


----------



## yellowbernie

LemonDrop said:


> I know I am in the minority but I love Rinna.


I right there with you, I love her as well..


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> Ceejay, loving the assigned names for the ladies.
> 
> When at the grocery store, I look at the covers of the assorted rag mags and it's all so outrageous - nothing believable, all made up.
> So why are the ladies getting so bend about what a magazine of that caliber is saying?
> Besides, what the article said was kind of true - LVP was upset with the way DD (Dishonest Dorit)handled the dog situation.


Thank you, and have to agree with you on that front .. so I guess I can only think that this was Bravo's idea - "doggie-gate".  I wonder if this has anything to do with the fact that LVP did not show for Andy Cohen's baby shower?!?!  Who knows, but I always thought that he really likes LVP (at least when I've seen her on his show - it appears that he does); then again .. everything is for ratings.  Did anyone else see that RHoBH ratings are not that great this year, and then they tried to blame it on Denise Richards?!?!  Puhleeze .. look at all those other ladies Bravo!!!


----------



## TC1

Kyle is at Coachella with Teddi (like last year) and added Rinna to the mix this year. Her entire Insta (and stories) is try-hard city.


----------



## Aimee3

TC1 said:


> Kyle is at Coachella with Teddi (like last year) and added Rinna to the mix this year. Her entire Insta (and stories) is try-hard city.



Aren’t they way too old for Coachella?!?


----------



## chowlover2

Lisa was on WWHL the other night and she had the whole show to herself. Andy is fond of running polls and every poll was in Lisa's favor by a landslide. Obviously the fans see the other try hards for what they are.


----------



## Jayne1

RueMonge said:


> Camille's comments about LVP teeth and  breath were really low. That was very personal and offensive.


I tend not to pay close attention so was Camille insulting LVP and her new teeth and if so, why?

Every HW on the show has new teeth and like LVP, more than 1 nose job, boobs, lips and all the other stuff. 

They have all transformed their entire faces so picking on LVP is silly and pointless.  

What did I miss?


----------



## Prufrock613

Jayne1 said:


> I tend not to pay close attention so was Camille insulting LVP and her new teeth and if so, why?
> 
> Every HW on the show has new teeth and like LVP, more than 1 nose job, boobs, lips and all the other stuff.
> 
> They have all transformed their entire faces so picking on LVP is silly and pointless.
> 
> What did I miss?


I think Camille had a bit too much to drink that night and her gums were flapping.  Not sure what with on with those 2, but I believe Camille was the only RH that attended the Vanderpump bar opening in Vegas.


----------



## bisousx

Aimee3 said:


> Aren’t they way too old for Coachella?!?



I hope there isn’t an age limit to having fun. Are we supposed to grow bitter and boring as the years go on? 



Jayne1 said:


> I tend not to pay close attention so was Camille insulting LVP and her new teeth and if so, why?
> 
> Every HW on the show has new teeth and like LVP, more than 1 nose job, boobs, lips and all the other stuff.
> 
> They have all transformed their entire faces so picking on LVP is silly and pointless.
> 
> What did I miss?



Camille was catty and acted more like a mean girl in middle school. She commented quite bluntly on how LVP’s gums were ugly before she had her teeth done. She said she used to be a dental assistant so she would notice fine details like that. But no biggie, because LVP was sooo pretty after she got her new teeth  and sad that all the women laughed at her comments. I would feel uncomfortable laughing at that. I guess this is the real Camille; she’s been reigning herself in for years and wants to let it out.


----------



## frick&frack

CeeJay said:


> So, this is what I don't get .. if, in fact, LVP did divulge the news about Dorito and the Dog Shelter, was that really SO BAD?!?!?!  Now that the 'real' news has come about .. that this was not the first time that Dorito returned a dog, and the fact that even though a contract was signed, no $$$ has been given to LVP Dogs by Dorito and PK .. so what is truly the beef with LVP other than the very obvious jealousy of the "Lesser Lisa", "Eyesore Erika", "Killjoy Kyle", "Dishonest Dorito" and "Two-faced Teddi"?  Denise is the only one that is still nice ....



[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
I’ve thought the exact same. 

Love all the nicknames.


----------



## LemonDrop

bisousx said:


> I hope there isn’t an age limit to having fun. Are we supposed to grow bitter and boring as the years go on?



I guess some think that's the path. Which seriously sucks for them because there is only one alternative to getting older.


----------



## CeeJay

TC1 said:


> Kyle is at Coachella with Teddi (like last year) and added Rinna to the mix this year. Her entire Insta (and stories) is try-hard city.


ARE YOU KIDDIN' ME?!?!   HA HA .. and she's being called out for attending and being such a poseur .. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...y-Instagram-follower-tells-old-Coachella.html


----------



## CeeJay

bisousx said:


> I hope there isn’t an age limit to having fun. Are we supposed to grow bitter and boring as the years go on?


Agreed, but what has happened with Coachella is that it's original purpose (MUSIC) has been somewhat downgraded to become a parade of 'hippie poseurs' of all ages.  When women like Kyle and Rinna go and then 'try' to be/act like teenagers that their age is called into question.  Honestly, if I was a teenager and/or in my early 20's and saw my mother there attempting to walk/talk/dress like me, I would be mortified (and my mother did have me very late in life).  Frankly, it saddens me that  Coachella has been overrun by all the fashion boutique tents and instagram bloggers (showing off their outfits) .. and NOT on the music.  Do you really think Kyle and Rinna follow (or even know) about the musicians on stage?  Teddi would likely be the one who knows more about the music .. just sayin' ..


----------



## Aimee3

LemonDrop said:


> I guess some think that's the path. Which seriously sucks for them because there is only one alternative to getting older.



I meant that people I know who’ve gone to Coachella in the past, once they hit 30 it was just not their scene anymore .  I never said people shouldn’t have fun.


----------



## Aimee3

CeeJay said:


> ARE YOU KIDDIN' ME?!?!   HA HA .. and she's being called out for attending and being such a poseur ..
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...y-Instagram-follower-tells-old-Coachella.html



Lol thanks for posting this.  (So I’m not the only one that thinks Coachella is more for younger people than for the housewives.)


----------



## CeeJay

Aimee3 said:


> I meant that people I know who’ve gone to Coachella in the past, once they hit 30 it was just not their scene anymore .  I never said people shouldn’t have fun.


Well, funny that you mention that because one of the gals that I used to work with, she and her husband went EVERY year .. until last year, when they both turned 30!  She even said that it was too much with the Celeb "hippie" wanna-be's and that it wasn't about the music anymore (and her husband used to be a guitarist in a previously well-known band).  They both said that the vibe is totally different now and that it's boring and EXPENSIVE!


----------



## chowlover2

Will they turn up at Burning Man next?


----------



## rockhollow

I'm 61 and still aways want to have a fun time, but just not so much with a bunch of 20ish people.
Recently when on holidays with my granddaughter in Mexico, they wanted me to party with them, and I tried, but it just didn't really work for me.


----------



## haute okole

The only people I know who were buzzing about Coachella in my neighborhood were the middle schoolers.  We live in the Beach cities in LA.


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Will they turn up at Burning Man next?


HA HA HA .. yes, too funny!!!


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> I'm 61 and still aways want to have a fun time, but just not so much with a bunch of 20ish people.
> Recently when on holidays with my granddaughter in Mexico, they wanted me to party with them, and I tried, but it just didn't really work for me.


I think that's sweet that they at least invited you!  My older sisters are quite a bit older than me such that their children are closer to me in age and as such, I oftentimes got invited when of course, their "mom's" didn't.  Well, that upset the apple cart and so now, that doesn't happen anymore especially too because they now have children of their own.  It's okay by me, while I love music, I know that many of the artists at Coachella are not the ones that I would want to see and as much as I love Palm Springs, I would rather spend my money during the Mid-Century Modern Houses tours (held twice a year) than to go to Coachella!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I looked at the lineup at Coachella earlier this year and it was not my cup of tea.  Did it used to be better or am I getting old lol?


----------



## TC1

Kyle keeps posting videos on her story of Mauricio, Edwin, Teddy and Rinna dancing at Coachella. I have second hand embarrassment for them all. They're clearly in a VIP area..but on display for all the other attendees. Just how they like it.


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I looked at the lineup at Coachella earlier this year and it was not my cup of tea.  Did it used to be better or am I getting old lol?





TC1 said:


> Kyle keeps posting videos on her story of Mauricio, Edwin, Teddy and Rinna dancing at Coachella. I have second hand embarrassment for them all. They're clearly in a VIP area..but on display for all the other attendees. Just how they like it.



Well, last year the star performer was Beyonce, right?  .. and prior to that it was Lady Gaga (or maybe the other way around), so yes .. they used to get some top musicians.  However, from the folks that I've talked to (and some are in the music business), they all feel that Coachella has really gone down hill and has become so expensive that it's really just for the rich folk and/or the "fashion influencers" on IG, so that they can post all their "paid" stylings with this brand and that brand.  My IG (as of late) has been chock-a-block with jewelry (since I follow many Jewelry Designers) .. and NOT the inexpensive stuff .. I'm talking Loree Rodkin, Jacquie Aiche, Irene Neuwirth, etc. -- stuff that you would buy in the luxury boutiques .. not the "hippie" stuff .. so what's up with that?!?  Oh yeah, HA .. Kyle has many Loree Rodkin pieces, so there you go .. much different audience nowadays!


----------



## Blueberry1

I feel like Coachella has jumped the shark when I hear these housewives are there broadcasting and promoting their presence there.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I follow Songofstyle and Chiara but I use IG mostly for my four dogs.  I have a personal account that I’ve been seriously neglecting.  Aimee is the same age, ethnicity, and similar style. I really like her post.  I saw her paid ad at Coachella.  How much does VIP cost? I’m curious. My friends went last year and said it as ridiculous and one went to the Frye thing.  My husband used to go to Bonnaroo and his description made me not want to go. 

My best friend lives in LA and our circle of friends are in entertainment and goes to fun events for work like the Oscars.  It seems not hard to score an invite. Is everyone like this in LA? They are always talking about who they know and who they ran into at a party. And I swear to god she is always at a party or an event.  Their personality very much remind me of those on the show.  They are very image conscious.


----------



## lettuceshop

Mrs.Z said:


> Me too!


I actually liked her dress so much that I followed her on Instagram just to find out about that dress. She has hundreds of women asking her for the name of the designer and she hasn’t answered yet.


----------



## Gal4Dior

TC1 said:


> Kyle is at Coachella with Teddi (like last year) and added Rinna to the mix this year. Her entire Insta (and stories) is try-hard city.



After the “Bye Kyle” at Coachella, I unfollowed her on Instagram. 

Also that pic with Teddi, Rinna, and Kyle at Coachella? The thirst is real! They are way too old to be dressing up festival style and kicking it with a bunch of youngin’s. 

Kyle and the rest of the mean girls are acting like children. Grow up and start acting like ladies! They are embarrassing themselves.


----------



## Allisonfaye

LVSistinaMM said:


> After the “Bye Kyle” at Coachella, I unfollowed her on Instagram.
> 
> Also that pic with Teddi, Rinna, and Kyle at Coachella? The thirst is real! They are way too old to be dressing up festival style and kicking it with a bunch of youngin’s.
> 
> Kyle and the rest of the mean girls are acting like children. Grow up and start acting like ladies! They are embarrassing themselves.



More and more, I think this is ALL made up. 



theamericanchinadoll said:


> I follow Songofstyle and Chiara but I use IG mostly for my four dogs.  I have a personal account that I’ve been seriously neglecting.  Aimee is the same age, ethnicity, and similar style. I really like her post.  I saw her paid ad at Coachella.  How much does VIP cost? I’m curious. My friends went last year and said it as ridiculous and one went to the Frye thing.  My husband used to go to Bonnaroo and his description made me not want to go.
> 
> My best friend lives in LA and our circle of friends are in entertainment and goes to fun events for work like the Oscars.  It seems not hard to score an invite. *Is everyone like this in LA? They are always talking about who they know and who they ran into at a party. *And I swear to god she is always at a party or an event.  Their personality very much remind me of those on the show.  They are very image conscious.



Mostly. Especially if they are in the entertainment industry. 

Personally, I wish they would do another Desert Trip. That concert was unbelievable. They made so much $$, I can't understand why they aren't doing it again. We have a house out there and when Coachella is on, the rules for entry are a pain. We had guests using our home and I had to jump through hoops just to get them in. So it must be pretty crazy out there. I have never been to Coachella because I am old. 
They run 7 stages all day. My all day concert days where I fry in the sun were over years ago. But Desert Trip was 6-12 for three nights and it was perfect. The weather was perfect. The crowd was tame and the happiest group of people I have seen in my life. I only saw one obviously drunk person.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Allisonfaye said:


> More and more, I think this is ALL made up.




Yes I think so too. I think it is fake like Kyle.  All for the cameras and dido with LVP and Kyle’s relationship. They all feed stories to the tabloids to pump up viewer count.


I went to La back to back with a business trip to NYC last year. And I remembered how manicured LA seemed (I’ll be honest I only stayed in the triangle of west LA) and then I went to Brooklyn. I remember seeing beautiful brownstone and lovely tree lined street and then boom! There is a lady wearing nothing but a trash bag.  No one seemed surprised by her at all and goes round carrying about their business like she is street noise. I’m like ok. Shi*t gets real. I mean almost every time I use the MTA, I see such a diverse group and something hilarious is always going down. It is a stark difference to LA. Obviously things would be different in UES but I enjoy downtown a lot more. NYC is so diverse that you fit in no matter who you are and I love that about it. People are less image conscious unless it is for work.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Kyle keeps posting videos on her story of Mauricio, Edwin, Teddy and Rinna dancing at Coachella. I have second hand embarrassment for them all. They're clearly in a VIP area..but on display for all the other attendees. Just how they like it.





LVSistinaMM said:


> After the “Bye Kyle” at Coachella, I unfollowed her on Instagram.
> 
> Also that pic with Teddi, Rinna, and Kyle at Coachella? The thirst is real! They are way too old to be dressing up festival style and kicking it with a bunch of youngin’s.
> 
> Kyle and the rest of the mean girls are acting like children. Grow up and start acting like ladies! They are embarrassing themselves.



I was astonished at these middle aged women trying to dress like they are in their early 20s -- in their dreams.  It was so embarrassing.  And the fact that they are (at least Kyle, Rinna and Erika) all making snippy responses to the comments on their IG and twitter shows just how much the criticism is getting to them.  LMAO.  They deserve it, and are just digging themselves in deeper with stupid responses (practically grade school responses) and profanity.  Shows just who they really are.


----------



## imgg

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Yes I think so too. I think it is fake like Kyle.  All for the cameras and dido with LVP and Kyle’s relationship. They all feed stories to the tabloids to pump up viewer count.
> 
> 
> I went to La back to back with a business trip to NYC last year. And I remembered how manicured LA seemed (I’ll be honest I only stayed in the triangle of west LA) and then I went to Brooklyn. I remember seeing beautiful brownstone and lovely tree lined street and then boom! There is a lady wearing nothing but a trash bag.  No one seemed surprised by her at all and goes round carrying about their business like she is street noise. I’m like ok. Shi*t gets real. I mean almost every time I use the MTA, I see such a diverse group and something hilarious is always going down. It is a stark difference to LA. Obviously things would be different in UES but I enjoy downtown a lot more. NYC is so diverse that you fit in no matter who you are and I love that about it. People are less image conscious unless it is for work.


Have you been to LA lately?  It is filled with homeless.  There has always been some homeless but over the last two years it has become an epidemic in the whole state.  LA is not immune to it.


----------



## lulilu

imgg said:


> Have you been to LA lately?  It is filled with homeless.  There has always been some homeless but over the last two years it has become an epidemic in the whole state.  LA is not immune to it.



We were just discussing this last night.  And SF always had a lot of homeless but it is practically a disaster and health hazard now.


----------



## imgg

lulilu said:


> We were just discussing this last night.  And SF always had a lot of homeless but it is practically a disaster and health hazard now.


SF is loosing a lot of $ because it used to be a great place to hold conferences.  Big organizations are puling out due to the homeless in SF.  California has always had problems, but its turning into a disaster.  With the way things are going, doesn't seem like any changes coming soon.

We won't go to SF anymore.  It's no longer safe or enjoyable.  It used to be such a fun city.


----------



## limom

Anyone carrying a brand new red birkin does not belong there, imo.
She looks dumb, not old, imo.
Was she at burning man too?


----------



## Jayne1

lettuceshop said:


> I actually liked her dress so much that I followed her on Instagram just to find out about that dress. She has hundreds of women asking her for the name of the designer and she hasn’t answered yet.


Still working the logistics of getting a cut of the new sales. lol


----------



## imgg

limom said:


> Anyone carrying a brand new red birkin does not belong there, imo.
> She looks dumb, not old, imo.
> Was she at burning man too?


I agree. I think Kyle looks pretty amazing for 50, thanks to some great plastic surgery.  Just wouldn't want to be her friend. She would be fun for a drink though.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

lulilu said:


> We were just discussing this last night.  And SF always had a lot of homeless but it is practically a disaster and health hazard now.



What do you mean by health hazard?  


On the homeless in LA. Yeah it is pretty bad somewhere between Silver lake and downtown.  I remember seeing clusters of tents under the bridge. It is just very segregated in LA and less so in downtown NYC.


----------



## DC-Cutie

theamericanchinadoll said:


> What do you mean by health hazard?
> 
> 
> On the homeless in LA. Yeah it is pretty bad somewhere between Silver lake and downtown.  I remember seeing clusters of tents under the bridge. It is just very segregated in LA and less so in downtown NYC.


I think they claim it to be a health hazard due to the unsanitary ways the homeless live - no running water, toilets, drug needles etc


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> SF is loosing a lot of $ because it used to be a great place to hold conferences.  Big organizations are puling out due to the homeless in SF.  California has always had problems, but its turning into a disaster.  With the way things are going, doesn't seem like any changes coming soon.
> 
> We won't go to SF anymore.  It's no longer safe or enjoyable.  It used to be such a fun city.


Downtown LA (while they are desperately trying to revamp it) .. is the mecca for the homeless and there are streets where that's all you see (no occupants in any of the buildings) .. just tent after tent after tent.  The HB and I accidentally found ourselves in the middle of it one time and while we always lock our car doors to begin with, it scared the crap out of both of us .. such that my husband absolutely 100% REFUSES to go to any restaurants that are even close to that area (and sadly, a lot of new and great places have opened up somewhat close-by).  One of the things that I loved about Pasadena (when I first moved there), was the park that had just re-furbished .. great just to lounge and great for young families with children.  Well, it is right across the street from the Gold Line which was just perfect for the homeless to get on and get off such that that beautiful park in Pasadena is now chock-a-block with homeless such that the playgrounds for the kids are empty. 

We left Pasadena because of the homeless issue (too many times that our car was broken into or them trying to get into our house), to go to the Valley because we figured .. how can the homeless get into the Valley?  It was great the first few years, but now? .. just as bad if not worse than it was in Pasadena.  I can't even begin to say how bad it is and when they start coming into your neighborhoods to steal anything they can get their hands on, it does not make one comfortable in their own home.  Some folks here (and I must say that I found this surprising) never locked their doors!  Well, nowadays, if you don't have a full-on home security system, make sure that your mail / packages are secured  -and-  worse, don't even think of putting anything outside your home (even like a little bench) because those folks will steal it (sadly, somehow some of them have vans and they follow around the UPS, FedEx, USPS, etc.) just waiting for them to leave something.  It is truly a HUGE EPIDEMIC out here and so sad .. and it just seems to get worse by the day and exponentially.


----------



## lulilu

I think the loud cackling at Camille's comments re LVP's teeth was rich -- ALL OF THEM have had their teeth done.  Kyle just recently (and people were not loving the new look).


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> I think they claim it to be a health hazard due to the unsanitary ways the homeless live - no running water, toilets, drug needles etc


Yup, and lets not forget the Hep C epidemic in San Diego that is spreading.


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> Downtown LA (while they are desperately trying to revamp it) .. is the mecca for the homeless and there are streets where that's all you see (no occupants in any of the buildings) .. just tent after tent after tent.  The HB and I accidentally found ourselves in the middle of it one time and while we always lock our car doors to begin with, it scared the crap out of both of us .. such that my husband absolutely 100% REFUSES to go to any restaurants that are even close to that area (and sadly, a lot of new and great places have opened up somewhat close-by).  One of the things that I loved about Pasadena (when I first moved there), was the park that had just re-furbished .. great just to lounge and great for young families with children.  Well, it is right across the street from the Gold Line which was just perfect for the homeless to get on and get off such that that beautiful park in Pasadena is now chock-a-block with homeless such that the playgrounds for the kids are empty.
> 
> We left Pasadena because of the homeless issue (too many times that our car was broken into or them trying to get into our house), to go to the Valley because we figured .. how can the homeless get into the Valley?  It was great the first few years, but now? .. just as bad if not worse than it was in Pasadena.  I can't even begin to say how bad it is and when they start coming into your neighborhoods to steal anything they can get their hands on, it does not make one comfortable in their own home.  Some folks here (and I must say that I found this surprising) never locked their doors!  Well, nowadays, if you don't have a full-on home security system, make sure that your mail / packages are secured  -and-  worse, don't even think of putting anything outside your home (even like a little bench) because those folks will steal it (sadly, somehow some of them have vans and they follow around the UPS, FedEx, USPS, etc.) just waiting for them to leave something.  It is truly a HUGE EPIDEMIC out here and so sad .. and it just seems to get worse by the day and exponentially.


I see so many videos of packages being stolen on myneighborhood.  There is no shame anymore and no consequences either.


----------



## Allisonfaye

imgg said:


> I see so many videos of packages being stolen on myneighborhood.  There is no shame anymore and no consequences either.



At least it's only theft. Here in Chicago, we tune in to the local news every night to see who has been shot.


----------



## runningbird

imgg said:


> SF is loosing a lot of $ because it used to be a great place to hold conferences.  Big organizations are puling out due to the homeless in SF.  California has always had problems, but its turning into a disaster.  With the way things are going, doesn't seem like any changes coming soon.
> 
> We won't go to SF anymore.  It's no longer safe or enjoyable.  It used to be such a fun city.




I went to SF for New Years this year and saw a homeless man taking a dump in public in Union Square area.  I was like, OMG!  I live outside of LA and whenever I go into the city there are more and more tents.  I was born in LA, and am really sad that the state is literally becoming one giant dump.


----------



## CeeJay

runningbird said:


> I went to SF for New Years this year and saw a homeless man taking a dump in public in Union Square area.  I was like, OMG!  I live outside of LA and whenever I go into the city there are more and more tents.  I was born in LA, and am really sad that the state is literally becoming one giant dump.


This is what I have heard from many who grew up here, heck .. many in my neighborhood bought their houses way back in the 50's and 60's (all Mid-Century Modern homes) and I feel so bad for them because it really was idyllic before and now it's just an everyday assault.  One of my friends had her Bichon Frise dog stolen right from her front yard, and yes .. practically every day there is a post in our Nextdoor Neighbor thread about packages missing and these thieves don't even care if they are caught on camera (although they are super sneaking in wearing baseball caps such that you can't see their faces)!  We have started discussing having neighborhood patrols, but some folks don't want the extra expense .. and I get that.  Meanwhile, there is also an RV epidemic going on in LA, where people are parking their in-bad-shape RV's in front of residential homes and then helping themselves to the outdoor water and dumping their garbage in your bins, etc.  It's not like we didn't have homeless folks in Boston, but given the weather .. obviously, it was a lot more difficult and as a result, a lot less of  them.  I just recently heard a statistic that California contains the highest number of homeless - at 85%!   Great weather = folks living on the street, so sad ..


----------



## Aimee3

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I follow Songofstyle and Chiara but I use IG mostly for my four dogs.  I have a personal account that I’ve been seriously neglecting.  Aimee is the same age, ethnicity, and similar style. I really like her post.  I saw her paid ad at Coachella.  How much does VIP cost? I’m curious. My friends went last year and said it as ridiculous and one went to the Frye thing.  My husband used to go to Bonnaroo and his description made me not want to go.
> 
> My best friend lives in LA and our circle of friends are in entertainment and goes to fun events for work like the Oscars.  It seems not hard to score an invite. Is everyone like this in LA? They are always talking about who they know and who they ran into at a party. And I swear to god she is always at a party or an event.  Their personality very much remind me of those on the show.  They are very image conscious.



For a second i thought you were referring to me!?!  Did you mean Aimee Mann?


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> This is what I have heard from many who grew up here, heck .. many in my neighborhood bought their houses way back in the 50's and 60's (all Mid-Century Modern homes) and I feel so bad for them because it really was idyllic before and now it's just an everyday assault.  One of my friends had her Bichon Frise dog stolen right from her front yard, and yes .. practically every day there is a post in our Nextdoor Neighbor thread about packages missing and these thieves don't even care if they are caught on camera (although they are super sneaking in wearing baseball caps such that you can't see their faces)!  We have started discussing having neighborhood patrols, but some folks don't want the extra expense .. and I get that.  Meanwhile, there is also an RV epidemic going on in LA, where people are parking their in-bad-shape RV's in front of residential homes and then helping themselves to the outdoor water and dumping their garbage in your bins, etc.  It's not like we didn't have homeless folks in Boston, but given the weather .. obviously, it was a lot more difficult and as a result, a lot less of  them.  I just recently heard a statistic that California contains the highest number of homeless - at 85%!   Great weather = folks living on the street, so sad ..


Weather is part of it, the other part is a poorly ran state and too many lobbyist,  so nothing will ever change.


----------



## Prufrock613

Allisonfaye said:


> More and more, I think this is ALL made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly. Especially if they are in the entertainment industry.
> 
> Personally, I wish they would do another Desert Trip. That concert was unbelievable. They made so much $$, I can't understand why they aren't doing it again. We have a house out there and when Coachella is on, the rules for entry are a pain. We had guests using our home and I had to jump through hoops just to get them in. So it must be pretty crazy out there. I have never been to Coachella because I am old.
> They run 7 stages all day. My all day concert days where I fry in the sun were over years ago. But Desert Trip was 6-12 for three nights and it was perfect. The weather was perfect. The crowd was tame and the happiest group of people I have seen in my life. I only saw one obviously drunk person.


That’s how I felt (we lived in Austin) when SXSW blew in every spring break.


----------



## Prufrock613

Id have to slip an Ex- LAX (or 5) into Kyle’s drink, if I ever saw her in the wild


----------



## DC-Cutie

a big part of me misses living in LA, I lived in Culver City and absolutely loved that area.  Close enough to Bev Hills and Santa Monica, without having to fight highway traffic to get there


----------



## haute okole

LVP recently tweeted a Daily Mail article that claims Rinna has purchased Twitter followers.  The "followers" are actually fake accounts created by bots and are not attached to real people.  Rinna is just so disgusting to me.  A few years back I sat next to her at a Madonna concert.  In person, without all that spackle on her face, she is unsightly.  Something not found in nature.


----------



## DC-Cutie

haute okole said:


> LVP recently tweeted a Daily Mail article that claims Rinna has purchased Twitter followers.  The "followers" are actually fake accounts created by bots and are not attached to real people.  Rinna is just so disgusting to me.  A few years back I sat next to her at a Madonna concert.  In person, without all that spackle on her face, she is unsightly.  Something not found in nature.


I thought Rinna was exposed a while back, along with others, that purchased followers.


----------



## legaldiva

Puppygate is so annoying, because there is actual real drama that I would love to know more about.  For example:
1. PK & Dorit's lawsuits for his alleged gambling "issue."
2. Dorit's lawsuit re: Beverly Beach.
3. Kyle's husband's lawsuit & investigation for fraud in RE sales.
4.  Ericka & Tom's marriage of convenience; the existence of his mistress/es.

If I were LVP, I would film with them just to throw one liners in about the other ladies' obvious attmpts to create a diversion.  I don't even know if I care to watch tonight.


----------



## DC-Cutie

legaldiva said:


> Puppygate is so annoying, because there is actual real drama that I would love to know more about.  For example:
> 1. PK & Dorit's lawsuits for his alleged gambling "issue."
> 2. Dorit's lawsuit re: Beverly Beach.
> 3. Kyle's husband's lawsuit & investigation for fraud in RE sales.
> 4.  Ericka & Tom's marriage of convenience; the existence of his mistress/es.
> 
> If I were LVP, I would film with them just to throw one liners in about the other ladies' obvious attmpts to create a diversion.  I don't even know if I care to watch tonight.


ALL OF THIS!!!  can we talk about some stuff that is real tea sipping worthy!


----------



## Florasun

chowlover2 said:


> Will they turn up at Burning Man next?


LOL I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## chowlover2

haute okole said:


> LVP recently tweeted a Daily Mail article that claims Rinna has purchased Twitter followers.  The "followers" are actually fake accounts created by bots and are not attached to real people.  Rinna is just so disgusting to me.  A few years back I sat next to her at a Madonna concert.  In person, without all that spackle on her face, she is unsightly.  Something not found in nature.


" Something not found in nature, " Perfect description!


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> a big part of me misses living in LA, I lived in Culver City and absolutely loved that area.  Close enough to Bev Hills and Santa Monica, without having to fight highway traffic to get there


No kiddin' .. Culver City?  That has become one of the hot-spots as of late, lots of new restaurants and stores .. but alas, getting very expensive.  A friend of mine just sold his house there for 3 times what he bought it for; now he's closer to Pasadena but then again his parents live in Altadena.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CeeJay said:


> No kiddin' .. Culver City?  That has become one of the hot-spots as of late, lots of new restaurants and stores .. but alas, getting very expensive.  A friend of mine just sold his house there for 3 times what he bought it for; now he's closer to Pasadena but then again his parents live in Altadena.


It was the best. I could walk or bike to work, stroll through neighborhoods, walk to restaurants. Just a great area


----------



## Ceeyahd

haute okole said:


> LVP recently tweeted a Daily Mail article that claims Rinna has purchased Twitter followers.  The "followers" are actually fake accounts created by bots and are not attached to real people.  Rinna is just so disgusting to me.  A few years back I sat next to her at a Madonna concert.  In person, without all that spackle on her face, she is unsightly.  Something not found in nature.



You sat next to Rinna?


----------



## brooke lynn

I’m visiting San Fran next week for the first time. Any advice? Should I refrain from wearing any designer stuff or a bag? I’m nervous since people have been telling me the increase of the homeless and bad neighborhoods there.


----------



## ChanelFan29

brooke lynn said:


> I’m visiting San Fran next week for the first time. Any advice? Should I refrain from wearing any designer stuff or a bag? I’m nervous since people have been telling me the increase of the homeless and bad neighborhoods there.



I left the Bay Area in 2015, whenever I was in SF I tried to be super understated, I felt way less safe there compared to Manhattan.

One time we went to something in Union Square, so lots of high end shops.  We parked the car a few blocks away on a Saturday morning, DH and I were scared to walk back with all the vagrants in the afternoon.  We didn’t buy anything either, we just went in to do a Groupon tour.  I probably wouldn’t want to walk around in that city with a LV or Hermès shopping bag.

Make sure you stay out of the Tenderloin too!  I’d probably not walk around in SF as much as I would in NYC, take Uber.

I found the Bay Area homeless to be more aggressive/in your face compared to the LA beach city people (where we also lived).


----------



## simone72

What ever happened to Camilles bestie Dedra? Her makeup artist and best friend in the first several seasons ? She disappeared


----------



## haute okole

Ceeyahd said:


> You sat next to Rinna?[/QUOTE Yes, indeed.  Rinna sat on my left.  We were in the 20th row and about five rows from the runway.  This was AGES ago.   Madonna brought out Britney Spears and Justin Timberlake.  It was Britney's first public appearance after she shaved her head.


----------



## bisousx

brooke lynn said:


> I’m visiting San Fran next week for the first time. Any advice? Should I refrain from wearing any designer stuff or a bag? I’m nervous since people have been telling me the increase of the homeless and bad neighborhoods there.



Whenever I’m in a big city and don’t feel comfortable walking around with my belongings I make sure to wear a crossbody bag. I do get a slight sketchy feel in SF, but imo it’s not a purse snatching kind of place. Be aware of your surroundings, you should be fine.


----------



## sgj99

The very last thing I want is social or political commentary from these women .... just no!


----------



## Ceeyahd

... I'm glad she looked as you described.


----------



## purseinsanity

elle-mo said:


> I know this is weird, because I'm anal...but does no one wash their produce and just trust that what they buy from the grocery store is clean? Teddi was grabbing a few raspberries to throw in her oatmeal straight from the container in an episode and Denise is carrying a tray of veggies out to the backyard with an English cucumber still in it's wrapper. Then you see her eating it! I know, my friends think I'm weird too, I just want to know if there is someone else out there that feels the same way  .  Just tired of talking about the f'g dog.


You are not weird at all.  I don't eat anything even if it says "prewashed" without washing it myself!


----------



## purseinsanity

Prufrock613 said:


> And she was sorely mistaken about her information on diabetes.


It bothered me no end when she claimed he "went from a Type 2 to a Type 1".  Idiot.


----------



## purseinsanity

Ceeyahd said:


> All of those ladies are so heartless. I know Rinna lost a sister to a drug overdose, which makes it even more mean-spirited and so ugly with her pill exhibition. I lost a sister a few years back, and for three days I was under the impression that she took her own life. It was surreal and unbelievable, as she didn't seem to be one that would have taken her own life and wasn't a substance abuser. As completely devastating as it was to have lost a sibling, to have lost a sibling or to believe you had lost a sibling at their own hands is far more harsher than to have lost a sibling or a loved one by natural causes. Natural causes of death are fate, God's hands, unpreventable in a sense. But to feel that you lost someone that maybe you could have prevented losing is completely on a whole other level of devastation.


I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> SF is loosing a lot of $ because it used to be a great place to hold conferences.  Big organizations are puling out due to the homeless in SF.  California has always had problems, but its turning into a disaster.  With the way things are going, doesn't seem like any changes coming soon.
> 
> We won't go to SF anymore.  It's no longer safe or enjoyable.  It used to be such a fun city.


After I read that the city had to clean several tons of HUMAN excrement from sidewalks in SF, I don't plan on visiting any time soon.


----------



## Stephie2800

legaldiva said:


> Puppygate is so annoying, because there is actual real drama that I would love to know more about.  For example:
> 1. PK & Dorit's lawsuits for his alleged gambling "issue."
> 2. Dorit's lawsuit re: Beverly Beach.
> 3. Kyle's husband's lawsuit & investigation for fraud in RE sales.
> 4.  Ericka & Tom's marriage of convenience; the existence of his mistress/es.
> 
> If I were LVP, I would film with them just to throw one liners in about the other ladies' obvious attmpts to create a diversion.  I don't even know if I care to watch tonight.



Tom has a mistress???? Never heard that one before...


----------



## Allisonfaye

My quotes didn't copy over for some reason. I lived in Culver City for a while. They film a lot of TV shows around there (or at least they did), so you would often spot a celebrity or a film crew around town.

Random thoughts about last weeks show:

Why on earth did they ALL wear black to that dinner? There is no way that was random. 

It's pathetic how desperate they are to be liked by LVP. They spend half their time talking about her. I don't think she gives a rip about them.

Lisa Rinna in her voiceover: She needs to knock if off with the plastic surgery. She is starting to look like her face would melt.

Seriously, we still need a scene in EVERY season where they do some variation on the pole dance? BORING.

Kyle and the hats? WTF? I know it's been said. Maybe she has alopecia or something.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle went from an obsession with Batwing shirts to a hat obsession...  chile, just stop it ALL!  LOL


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought Rinna was exposed a while back, along with others, that purchased followers.



This story has been resurrected because Erika posted or spoke on a show about VLP fans, saying their posts sound like bots.


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle went from an obsession with Batwing shirts to a hat obsession...  chile, just stop it ALL!  LOL



+100000

Did everyone like the black one shoulder dress Kyle wore with her one boob almost totally exposed?  That dress made me nervous.


----------



## lulilu

And just a general complaint/comment -- these women spend half of every scene shrieking about how good the person arriving looks and air kissing.  Is this just filler so they don't have to show the boring stuff that happens at these events?


----------



## pjhm

lulilu said:


> And just a general complaint/comment -- these women spend half of every scene shrieking about how good the person arriving looks and air kissing.  Is this just filler so they don't have to show the boring stuff that happens at these events?


Yeah I can’t stand that phony ritual of side face kisses. They compliment each other out of nervousness .


----------



## TaylorEsq

That bridal shower was such a sham.  A majority of the guests were Kyle's friends including the "morally corrupt" Faye Resnick.  I don't understand what the big fuss was over LVP not attending or that she wasn't invited.  Kyle said she invited everyone to the shower, but didn't she have guests RSVP so she would know who was going to be in attendance?  It just doesn't make any sense and the "drama" is so obviously manufactured.

Camille is so delusional. She's exactly how the world saw her in her first season.  She's really too impressed with herself.  I find her extremely unlikable and phony. I think during filming she realized how she would come across by trying to shame a sexual assault victim, so she turned on the crocodile tears to save herself.  I'm not buying it one bit.

I know there aren't a lot of Lisa Rinna fans here, but I find her pretty honest about herself and others.  She says what everyone else is thinking.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Aimee3 said:


> For a second i thought you were referring to me!?!  Did you mean Aimee Mann?



Aimee Song.  Her IG username is songofstyle


----------



## DC-Cutie

pjhm said:


> Yeah I can’t stand that phony ritual of side face kisses. They compliment each other out of nervousness .


it's always the same:  Hey OMG, you're so beautiful... **air kiss** you look so cute **air kiss**  **fake half hug**


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Is it me or is Camille coming off crazy and having a nervous breakdown? She seemed normal before this episode. Seems like Kelsey done a lot of damage and from what I recall he is outspoken ********** supporter.  So it isn’t surprising that is her answer.

Kyle is such a fake show off.  No one else does it more than her this season. Annoying much?  To be honest I appreciate Lois (Rinna’s moms) coming on the snow and telling her story.  I know you guys are t fans of Rinna but I like her upbeat attitude about life. 


Whenever you have a situation where the victim accuses someone, there is always going to be crap on the victim crowd. Ughh [emoji849]


----------



## DC-Cutie

can we just talk about how impractical Kyle's car thingy is?


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> can we just talk about how impractical Kyle's car thingy is?


Kyle seems to need a lot more attention than she used to. The only reason for buying that car is for people to look and oh and ah over her. The constant display of Birkins and watches is ridiculous. My Mom would have said she has more money than brains and she would have been right!


----------



## Allisonfaye

lulilu said:


> And just a general complaint/comment -- these women spend half of every scene shrieking about how good the person arriving looks and air kissing.  Is this just filler so they don't have to show the boring stuff that happens at these events?



Yeah, this drives me nuts, too.


----------



## Allisonfaye

DC-Cutie said:


> it's always the same:  Hey OMG, you're so beautiful... **air kiss** you look so cute **air kiss**  **fake half hug**



Yeah, and I get so tired of Rinna's 'gorJUS".  You would think she could come up with ONE other word.


----------



## RueMonge

This is the first time I have not heard Rinna refer to her husband as HARRY HAMLIN. She called him dad or daddy to her daughter and I had to think for a minute, but no her own dad is dead. So it had to be HARRY HAMLIN. 
She refers to her mom by her first name too.  Funny chick. 
Rinna is a sh!t stirrer, but I don't hate her. She is entertaining, but exhausting. 

Camille seems to have forgotten that she was going to be nice on the show. 

Can't remember who Denise was about to tell off in the preview for next week, but it looks good. Not that they wouldn't all deserve a good telling off.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> can we just talk about how impractical Kyle's car thingy is?



holy cow!  what was up with that stupid thing?  and Porsha dressed up as her Mini-Me was silly.


----------



## CeeJay

legaldiva said:


> Puppygate is so annoying, because there is actual real drama that I would love to know more about.  For example:
> 1. PK & Dorit's lawsuits for his alleged gambling "issue."
> 2. Dorit's lawsuit re: Beverly Beach.
> 3. Kyle's husband's lawsuit & investigation for fraud in RE sales.
> 4.  Ericka & Tom's marriage of convenience; the existence of his mistress/es.
> 
> If I were LVP, I would film with them just to throw one liners in about the other ladies' obvious attmpts to create a diversion.  I don't even know if I care to watch tonight.


.. and .. 

PK's bankruptcy filing in the UK but not in the US and as such, in addition to his gambling debts, he is being sued by his international clients who also have businesses in the US
Dorit - yup, one of her major investors is suing Dorit and PK 
Kyle - maybe I should set up a camera in Gelson's (supermarket) to film Kyle's 'TRUE' behavior, and trust me .. it IS NOT pretty
Ericka - always wondered about their marriage, although I have to say Tom does strike me as someone who is quite confident, but she always strikes me as such a cold fish 
So true about LVP .. I LOVE when she makes her quips about other folks, even on Vanderpump Rules!!!!


----------



## sgj99

Camille is back to acting like Season 1 Camille - she ended up hiring a publicist (Harvey W if i remember correctly) to help revamp her image because she was really disliked by the viewers because she was such a snotty b*tch in Season 1.


----------



## lulilu

TaylorEsq said:


> That bridal shower was such a sham.  A majority of the guests were Kyle's friends including the "morally corrupt" Faye Resnick.  I don't understand what the big fuss was over LVP not attending or that she wasn't invited.  Kyle said she invited everyone to the shower, but didn't she have guests RSVP so she would know who was going to be in attendance?  It just doesn't make any sense and the "drama" is so obviously manufactured.
> 
> I know there aren't a lot of Lisa Rinna fans here, but I find her pretty honest about herself and others.  She says what everyone else is thinking.



In her blog,  LVP said she immediately blocked Kyle on her phone, so she did not get the invitation.

Rinna is the phoniest of them all -- her fake laughing, knee slapping, face making, and fake sympathy -- she has said many times she'll do anything for a paycheck (QVC, Depends Adult Diapers) and she is faking her way through this show for the money.  And for any attention she can garner to promote her daughters, e.g., taking them and her mother to the health spa.


----------



## lulilu

CeeJay said:


> .. and ..
> 
> PK's bankruptcy filing in the UK but not in the US and as such, in addition to his gambling debts, he is being sued by his international clients who also have businesses in the US
> Dorit - yup, one of her major investors is suing Dorit and PK
> *Kyle - maybe I should set up a camera in Gelson's (supermarket) to film Kyle's 'TRUE' behavior, and trust me .. it IS NOT pretty*
> *Ericka - always wondered about their marriage, although I have to say Tom does strike me as someone who is quite confident, but she always strikes me as such a cold fish *
> So true about LVP .. I LOVE when she makes her quips about other folks, even on Vanderpump Rules!!!!



Denise said on some podcast that two of the HWs were completely different off camera.  Based on your experience, I bet one is Kyle.  And Erika is probably a bigger B than she shows on tv.  You are right re the marriage.  Any conversation between the two of them is so stilted and awkward.


----------



## ChanelFan29

Camille is an idiot.


----------



## pjhm

ChanelFan29 said:


> Camille is an idiot.



Don’t agree, she had every right to voice her opinion after Rinna voiced hers.


----------



## bisousx

You know it’s sad when the voice of reason at the table is Kyle! Never talk about religion or politics at the table unless you want the dinner to turn into a mess.


----------



## Prufrock613

bisousx said:


> You know it’s sad when the voice of reason at the table is Kyle! Never talk about religion or politics at the table unless you want the dinner to turn into a mess.


Ugh.  I had my MIL do this about abortion in NY, at my 13 yo son’s birthday dinner.  I was livid.


----------



## bisousx

Prufrock613 said:


> Ugh.  I had my MIL do this about abortion in NY, at my 13 yo son’s birthday dinner.  I was livid.



Whoa, talk about inappropriate


----------



## pjhm

Rinna is the


bisousx said:


> You know it’s sad when the voice of reason at the table is Kyle! Never talk about religion or politics at the table unless you want the dinner to turn into a mess.


Exactly!


----------



## haute okole

DC-Cutie said:


> can we just talk about how impractical Kyle's car thingy is?


Not only is it impractical, but so effing dangerous to drive in crazy LA street traffic in the valley.  I rented one in Palm Springs for my sister’s birthday and they are quasi-motorcycles.  I called it my tricycle. If I bought one, I would make sure that my precious daughters’ heads wore helmets.  What a show off.  No bueno!  It is one thing to drive it around the resort in Palm Springs, but LA traffic!!!! She is nuts.


----------



## Ceeyahd

haute okole said:


> Not only is it impractical, but so effing dangerous to drive in crazy LA street traffic in the valley.  I rented one in Palm Springs for my sister’s birthday and they are quasi-motorcycles.  I called it my tricycle. If I bought one, I would make sure that my precious daughters’ heads wore helmets.  What a show off.  No bueno!  It is one thing to drive it around the resort in Palm Springs, but LA traffic!!!! She is nuts.



I cannot understand why Kyle would put her daughter in that gocart thing. I thought about if I would see one in my neighborhood, as there's three golf courses in close enough proximity that folks who don't golf still own and use golf carts to and from the properties. However, I have not seen one. So even our trendsetter locals aren't using these. I have to admit, if not for the ridiculous price tag, DH would probably have an interest... thankfully he doesn't watch BH..... DH just came by, I asked his thoughts, yes he likes the idea. I just read the reviews, not great. DH is a practical cautious guy - no Vanderhalls.


----------



## Materielgrrl

gracekelly said:


> I am in awe of the setting!  Forget what she is wearing!





Ceeyahd said:


> I cannot understand why Kyle would put her daughter in that gocart thing. I thought about if I would see one in my neighborhood, as there's three golf courses in close enough proximity that folks who don't golf still own and use golf carts to and from the properties. However, I have not seen one. So even our trendsetter locals aren't using these. I have to admit, if not for the ridiculous price tag, DH would probably have an interest... thankfully he doesn't watch BH..... DH just came by, I asked his thoughts, yes he likes the idea. I just read the reviews, not great. DH is a practical cautious guy - no Vanderhalls.



There's a guy who pulled into the gas station with one of those in the DMV.  It was literally Gucci'd out. The vehicle, himself  I wish I could remember what his license plate said, maybe Gucci Ray or something like that.  My neighbor up the street has a more subtle one that he drives with friends on the weekend.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Materielgrrl said:


> There's a guy who pulled into the gas station with one of those in the DMV.  It was literally Gucci'd out. The vehicle, himself  I wish I could remember what his license plate said, maybe Gucci Ray or something like that.  My neighbor up the street has a more subtle one that he drives with friends on the weekend.



Well Gucci guy is living his best life, it wasn't Gucci??? the rapper, was it? I think it might be a great toy for those interested. I just wouldn't want my teen children to be in one, helmet or not, nor have access to one.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

lulilu said:


> Rinna is the phoniest of them all -- her fake laughing, knee slapping, face making, and fake sympathy -- she has said many times she'll do anything for a paycheck (QVC, Depends Adult Diapers) and she is faking her way through this show for the money.  And for any attention she can garner to promote her daughters, e.g., taking them and her mother to the health spa.




Lisa is just being fake? I bought all of her upbeat positive attitude. Why do you think she is fake? Seems without saying that all of them are on the show to promote themselves in one way or another.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Ceeyahd said:


> I cannot understand why Kyle would put her daughter in that gocart thing. I thought about if I would see one in my neighborhood, as there's three golf courses in close enough proximity that folks who don't golf still own and use golf carts to and from the properties. However, I have not seen one. So even our trendsetter locals aren't using these. I have to admit, if not for the ridiculous price tag, DH would probably have an interest... thankfully he doesn't watch BH..... DH just came by, I asked his thoughts, yes he likes the idea. I just read the reviews, not great. DH is a practical cautious guy - no Vanderhalls.



Haha the golf course cart. Our neighbors have a really nice red one and drives it around the neighborhood with his kids.  It is quite dangerous to drive it on pavement with your kids. An acquaintance of mine was thrown out of it while golfing with her stepdad back in grad school. She had extensive damage and needed plastic surgery. This was on the golf course lined with grass.  And it looks like Kyle’s Vanderhall can go much faster but seem to have lower center of gravity.


----------



## purseinsanity

Prufrock613 said:


> Ugh.  I had my MIL do this about abortion in NY, at my 13 yo son’s birthday dinner.  I was livid.


Yikes


----------



## Blueberry1

I guess I’m in the minority here, but Rinna is actually my favorite. I feel like I could have lunch with her and she’d make me laugh- and not be judgy if I showed up not looking my best, or if I drank champagne out of a wine glass.


----------



## bisousx

Blueberry1 said:


> I guess I’m in the minority here, but Rinna is actually my favorite. I feel like I could have lunch with her and she’d make me laugh- and not be judgy if I showed up not looking my best, or if I drank champagne out of a wine glass.



She’s not my favorite but I find Rinna more real than the other women. She doesn’t try to be perfect, she’s not manipulative, she laughs at herself.. sure, way too much, but I find Rinna very likeable. 

The only thing is.. whyyy does she call her mom by her name?


----------



## DC-Cutie

why does Lisa call her mom Lois instead of 'mom'?


----------



## Longchamp

This season Kyle reminds me of Bethenny from NYC and that's not good.  Kyle showing off her H bags is like B flashing skinny girl products.  Did anyone find it odd that they focused on Rinna's H and provided the viewer the price? 
Rinna needs to hire an interior decorator for her house. I don't think she's had any updates since late 80's.  Her kitchen is awful.


----------



## CeeJay

So, as I said before, I stopped watching "Puppy-Gate" after the 2nd show, so haven't been up-to-date on a lot .. but, what about this "car" of Kyle's?  She lives here in Encino, and where she lives .. NOT AT ALL a place where you want to drive in an open vehicle like as the roads get VERY windy the more you go up the Santa Monica mountains.  She's an IDIOT and I used to like her, but boy did she show her true colors in the Grocery store!  Was there the other day and they had lots of Passover items, was almost thinking to myself "oh please God, no .. do not let me run into Kyle again" (actually, she should be thinking that of me - HA!).


----------



## Ceeyahd

Longchamp said:


> This season Kyle reminds me of Bethenny from NYC and that's not good.  Kyle showing off her H bags is like B flashing skinny girl products.  Did anyone find it odd that they focused on Rinna's H and provided the viewer the price?
> Rinna needs to hire an interior decorator for her house. I don't think she's had any updates since late 80's.  Her kitchen is awful.



I was surprised at the showcasing of Rinna's bag, and her commentary. Perhaps production did so because Kyle is always leading with her bags (Hermes), and they want to spread the attention? I love Rinna's little Kelly, wish it was an easily procured bag (for me),  .
Rinna's kitchen, shrug... we all have our priorities. I'm actually more disgusted by the dead rodent she located in her stove (top) a season or two ago. Hopefully, she at least emptied that kitchen completely and deep cleaned, because where there's one, there are plenty more. It's so cluttered, I imagine rodent droppings are being easily overlooked.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Ceeyahd said:


> I was surprised at the showcasing of Rinna's bag, and her commentary. Perhaps production did so because Kyle is always leading with her bags (Hermes), and they want to spread the attention? I love Rinna's little Kelly, wish it was an easily procured bag (for me),  .
> Rinna's kitchen, shrug... we all have our priorities. I'm actually more disgusted by the dead rodent she located in her stove (top) a season or two ago. Hopefully, she at least emptied that kitchen completely and deep cleaned, because where there's one, there are plenty more. It's so cluttered, I imagine rodent droppings are being easily overlooked.



Agree on all counts...kitchen, priorities and rodent.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Can't believe Kyle didn't tell us how much her car cost.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Allisonfaye said:


> Can't believe Kyle didn't tell us how much her car cost.



The price of that vanderhall? It was displayed on my screen during that scene, I don't know if it's because she said it and it was in closed caption or it was legitimately part of what they had on the screen. But it was priced it just over 28k, again as disclosed during that scene leaving her garage.


----------



## Lubina

CeeJay said:


> .. and ..
> 
> PK's bankruptcy filing in the UK but not in the US and as such, in addition to his gambling debts, he is being sued by his international clients who also have businesses in the US
> Dorit - yup, one of her major investors is suing Dorit and PK
> Kyle - maybe I should set up a camera in Gelson's (supermarket) to film Kyle's 'TRUE' behavior, and trust me .. it IS NOT pretty
> Ericka - always wondered about their marriage, although I have to say Tom does strike me as someone who is quite confident, but she always strikes me as such a cold fish
> So true about LVP .. I LOVE when she makes her quips about other folks, even on Vanderpump Rules!!!!



Can't leave out Erika's husband being sued for an unpaid $15M loan and has not repaid any of it. It may have been taken at about the same time she joined the show.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Ceeyahd said:


> The price of that vanderhall? It was displayed on my screen during that scene, I don't know if it's because she said it and it was in closed caption or it was legitimately part of what they had on the screen. But it was priced it just over 28k, again as disclosed during that scene leaving her garage.



I must have been looking at something else. lol


----------



## Longchamp

When I mentioned about Rinna's kitchen, not only is it need of a face lift but it appears unkempt and dirty to me.  
I missed the rodent episode.  That being said, Rinna doesn't bother me. She's smart. The show provides her projects and her daughters the attention and spotlight that she wants.  And for the most part, it comes off tasteful.


----------



## LemonDrop

Allisonfaye said:


> Can't believe Kyle didn't tell us how much her car cost.





Ceeyahd said:


> The price of that vanderhall? It was displayed on my screen during that scene, I don't know if it's because she said it and it was in closed caption or it was legitimately part of what they had on the screen. But it was priced it just over 28k, again as disclosed during that scene leaving her garage.



She didn't say.  Bravo posted it.  They also posted the cost of Rinnas bag.  Sort of a different direction for them


----------



## Ceeyahd

Allisonfaye said:


> I must have been looking at something else. lol





LemonDrop said:


> She didn't say.  Bravo posted it.  They also posted the cost of Rinnas bag.  Sort of a different direction for them


Thanks. I use close captioning and couldn't remember, except the print was not close captioning yellow, lol. I want that bag, pass on the Vanderhall.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I was just thinking about when Erika said Tom married a sweet girl and now she is a old broad. So does anyone else think she probably hid her true personality until she married moneybags and then let it rip?


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> I was just thinking about when Erika said Tom married a sweet girl and now she is a old broad. So does anyone else think she probably hid her true personality until she married moneybags and then let it rip?


Didn't they meet while she was stripping?  Or was that Camille/Kelsey?


----------



## bisousx

Allisonfaye said:


> I was just thinking about when Erika said Tom married a sweet girl and now she is a old broad. So does anyone else think she probably hid her true personality until she married moneybags and then let it rip?



I think she learned and gained a lot of her cold personality from being married to Tom. And she was a lot younger when she married him... people change a lot as they get older and wiser.


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> I think she learned and gained a lot of her cold personality from being married to Tom. And she was a lot younger when she married him... people change a lot as they get older and wiser.



Actually, Tom seems warmer to me than she does. lol


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> Didn't they meet while she was stripping?  Or was that Camille/Kelsey?


A-HA, so I'm not the only one who remembers that Camille had either a stripper or soft-core porn background when she met Kelsey?  I remember reading that somewhere, but can't remember where.


----------



## CeeJay

bisousx said:


> I think she learned and gained a lot of her cold personality from being married to Tom. And she was a lot younger when she married him... people change a lot as they get older and wiser.


Hmmmmm .. not so sure about that, in prior seasons she mentioned how tough her mother was on her, not really providing her with a lot of affection and that she expected perfection.  I got the sense that her first marriage was to get the heck out of the house and her mother but that once she married Tom, she now had the financial background to allow her to do her 'show-biz' thing.  



Allisonfaye said:


> Actually, Tom seems warmer to me than she does. lol


100% agree on that front!!!


----------



## rockhollow

I thought Erika said she was working in a restaurant when she met Tom.

Sorry, but I just think that Erika is just too old to be playing in these venues as a sex kitten come want-a-be porn star.
She should join Luann on the Cabaret trail. Much better avenue for her.
I just felt embarrassed for her watching her practice for her show in her sweat suit.
And why didn't she take off her jacket, it must have been warm dancing.
I just can't believe that she make enough money from doing these show to pay for that large cast and the constant glam squad.
We've all seen that talking and hanging out with a paid crew often warps people's sense of reality.

It was very fortuitous that both of Kyle's sister just happened to be at that restaurant.
I think Kyle is always looking for a way to stay on the top, and having her sisters film must have made Andy happy.
I'd kind of forgotten about the 'returned bunny' at the reunion. That was really harsh - Kim can be one cold *****.


----------



## Ceeyahd

^^^ Yes EJ met her husband while working at an exclusive restaurant.

I don't think Kim was so awful about returning the bad energy bunny. Rinna has been relentlessly horrible to Kim, on national TV. Personally, I would have discreetly unloaded the bunny or left it at the home, at the dinner table where it was given.


----------



## tweegy

Ceeyahd said:


> I was surprised at the showcasing of Rinna's bag, and her commentary. Perhaps production did so because Kyle is always leading with her bags (Hermes), and they want to spread the attention? I love Rinna's little Kelly, wish it was an easily procured bag (for me),  .
> Rinna's kitchen, shrug... we all have our priorities. I'm actually more disgusted by the dead rodent she located in her stove (top) a season or two ago. Hopefully, she at least emptied that kitchen completely and deep cleaned, because where there's one, there are plenty more. It's so cluttered, I imagine rodent droppings are being easily overlooked.



Right!? I have a 5k bag but I have rats in my kitchen and flies in the food I have for guests... everyone has their priorities... hygiene clearly isn’t one of Rinna’s


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> A-HA, so I'm not the only one who remembers that Camille had either a stripper or soft-core porn background when she met Kelsey?  I remember reading that somewhere, but can't remember where.


I thought Erika was too, I remember something about she left her son when he was a child to make it in LA and “danced” until she met hubby. Is that right?


----------



## lucywife

imgg said:


> I remember something about she left her son...and “danced”


 she said she was a cocktail waitress.


----------



## jiffer

This is a hilarious spoof of BH Housewives


----------



## TC1

Urgh, I can't stand Heather McDonald..but those posts are hilarious


----------



## bisousx

Lol it’s spot on!


----------



## swags

This season is bad.i was ja Kyle fan but not liking her at this time.
Rinna has always gotten on my nerves but I was shocked by her moms backstory. 
Agree they should have politics out of it but had to laugh at Camille comparing herself to Brett kavanaugh!
Camille was accused of being a b#tch not quite the same thing!


----------



## rockhollow

And the thing with Camille, as I remember it was that it really was Kelsey that got dragged through the mud. I thought most articles were sympathetic to Camille.
I guess she's talking about the press she got from being on the housewives - but then she was a b****. She acted bad on the show and got called out about it. Goodness remember when she compared herself to Jesus because of all her kind work to friends.

I was surprised we didn't see her close friend from her first season ( didn't they call each other life long friends) at the bridal shower - or the wife of the man Camille couldn't keep her hands off.
I think it was so fancy acting with that whole scene. She seemed to get over the crying pretty quick and go back to the party.


----------



## haute okole

This is the second show I actually liked Rinna.  The first time was when that loud mouth deaf Kathryn one season Marcus Allen ex was screaming at Tom and Erica at Erica's dinner.

Camille has officially crowned herself as most hated housewife.  First talking about LVP's teeth and breath and then claiming Dr. Ford fabricated her testimony against Kavanaugh, no wonder Kelsey divorced this weirdo narcissist.


----------



## Gal4Dior

After this episode I am starting to think that all Kyle is good at is spending money. In that case, she should spend some money in a good stylist. 

As for Camille, or rather Jesus on the cross, she’s lost her damn mind again. The ugly side her publicist try to cover up after season 1 is still lurking. Being accused of being a snotty, self centered B is not equivalent to being accused of sexual assault!!! It may have been fine to voice her differing opinion in the matter, but tying it back to herself and HER suffering was eye role worthy.


----------



## purseinsanity

tweegy said:


> Right!? I have a 5k bag but I have rats in my kitchen and flies in the food I have for guests... everyone has their priorities... hygiene clearly isn’t one of Rinna’s


What I don't understand is that her house seems kind of gross, but she's OCD about germs in hotels and public places.  Wouldn't someone like that want their house spotless and definitely rodent dropping free??  I know I do!


----------



## pjhm

purseinsanity said:


> What I don't understand is that her house seems kind of gross, but she's OCD about germs in hotels and public places.  Wouldn't someone like that want their house spotless and definitely rodent dropping free??  I know I do!


Yes, with Rinna it’s the dirt you know versus the dirt you don’t know.....


----------



## blkbarbie310

When I saw Rinna place her suitcase on her bed - I about died! Yuck.


----------



## simone72

I am surprised Rinna spent all that cash on a Kelly bag she seems kind of thrifty and not up to date fashion wise. Everything she wears seems like off of a sale rack


----------



## Ceeyahd

simone72 said:


> I am surprised Rinna spent all that cash on a Kelly bag she seems kind of thrifty and not up to date fashion wise. Everything she wears seems like off of a sale rack



Perhaps it was a gift or borrowed. Maybe it's Kyle's.


----------



## tweegy

simone72 said:


> I am surprised Rinna spent all that cash on a Kelly bag she seems kind of thrifty and not up to date fashion wise. Everything she wears seems like off of a sale rack



Well she’s rolling with Kyle so she had to up her bag game lol


----------



## tweegy

purseinsanity said:


> What I don't understand is that her house seems kind of gross, but she's OCD about germs in hotels and public places.  Wouldn't someone like that want their house spotless and definitely rodent dropping free??  I know I do!





pjhm said:


> Yes, with Rinna it’s the dirt you know versus the dirt you don’t know.....



Yup was gonna say what John said! With rinna it’s the flies and rats she knows LOL


----------



## StylishMD

purseinsanity said:


> It bothered me no end when she claimed he "went from a Type 2 to a Type 1".  Idiot.


Yes, as a physician I was thinking ‘WTH???’


----------



## Mrs.Z

Catching up.....what on earth is Kyle wearing at this dinner?  The dress has no front? She could lose a boob at any minute.


----------



## chowlover2

What is it with Kyle and the hats this season. Is it to increase her height? No bueno.


----------



## Ceeyahd

chowlover2 said:


> What is it with Kyle and the hats this season. Is it to increase her height? No bueno.



Is Kyle super petite? All of her bags and hats seem to be wear her, swallow her up.


----------



## chowlover2

She must be petite, even with the hat the other women are taller!


----------



## TC1

I was under the impression Kyle is only about 5 feet tall.


----------



## limom

LVP is queen of everything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I couldn't even get through this whole episode.  I think I chaged the channel about 15 min in


----------



## imgg

limom said:


> LVP is queen of everything.



I can not stomach Teddi.   Still blaming LVP for taking "the bait." You are an idiot.  I hate when people say they own their actions while still blaming other people. 

You took the lesser Lisa bait and went to the bank with it.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> I couldn't even get through this whole episode.  I think I chaged the channel about 15 min in


It was so bad!!. I would have rather watched a whole hour of Lois telling her story, rather than PK dragging out his "celeb" clients. This show is the most PR Culture Club has had in years


----------



## RueMonge

I loved it when Denise said Charley should have given her half his money and she would have kept it safe. And I want to like her new husband, but not so sure. 

I loved that George was so excited about singing with Gladys Knight. I didn't love it that he seemed into the Housewives and up to date on their drama.


----------



## pjhm

I loved that George was so excited about singing with Gladys Knight. I didn't love it that he seemed into the Housewives and up to date on their drama.[/QUOTE]
He needs Gladys to resurrect his career, she gives him legitimacy.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I couldn't even get through this whole episode.  I think I chaged the channel about 15 min in


No No No DC, You missed PeeKay's gem of a line to Kyle LOL !!!! He turned on them and shaded her to dust with that line! I'm still cracking up at it lol He is making sure to secure his spot with "Kenny" and LVP. 

Only time Peekay was tolerable since coming on the show.


----------



## elle-mo

I don't know why Kyle is complaining about the cap sleeved bridesmaid dresses, it would be an improvement compared to that ridiculous red dress with those huge shoulder pads. I know her clothes are $$$ but she manages to make them look less than. I liked that Erika was wearing one of Rinna's QVC pieces at Denise's wedding and left her persona at home.


----------



## Mrs.Z

elle-mo said:


> I don't know why Kyle is complaining about the cap sleeved bridesmaid dresses, it would be an improvement compared to that ridiculous red dress with those huge shoulder pads. I know her clothes are $$$ but she manages to make them look less than. I liked that Erika was wearing one of Rinna's QVC pieces at Denise's wedding and left her persona at home.



Cap sleeves are among the least flattering sleeves!  I wouldn’t stand for it!


----------



## baghagg

I loved seeing Billy Idol on the show last night!


----------



## pjhm

tweegy said:


> No No No DC, You missed PeeKay's gem of a line to Kyle LOL !!!! He turned on them and shaded her to dust with that line! I'm still cracking up at it lol He is making sure to secure his spot with "Kenny" and LVP.
> 
> Only time Peekay was tolerable since coming on the show.



Could u please repeat it? With his accent, I missed what he said . Thanks


----------



## Ceeyahd

imgg said:


> I can not stomach Teddi.   Still blaming LVP for taking "the bait." You are an idiot.  I hate when people say they own their actions while still blaming other people.
> 
> You took the lesser Lisa bait and went to the bank with it.



Hi I'm Teddi, Teddi is annoying.
Who came up with LESSER LISA? I love it.


----------



## chowlover2

elle-mo said:


> I don't know why Kyle is complaining about the cap sleeved bridesmaid dresses, it would be an improvement compared to that ridiculous red dress with those huge shoulder pads. I know her clothes are $$$ but she manages to make them look less than. I liked that Erika was wearing one of Rinna's QVC pieces at Denise's wedding and left her persona at home.


That red dress looked like grandma's curtains. She has so much money and no style, sad...


----------



## Ceeyahd

elle-mo said:


> I don't know why Kyle is complaining about the cap sleeved bridesmaid dresses, it would be an improvement compared to that ridiculous red dress with those huge shoulder pads. I know her clothes are $$$ but she manages to make them look less than. I liked that Erika was wearing one of Rinna's QVC pieces at Denise's wedding and left her persona at home.



Kyle is a fashun failure, no matter how much effort she exerts.  With regard to the Rinna QVC piece that Erika wore, it was a favor to Rinna, and that's all it was.


----------



## Ceeyahd

tweegy said:


> No No No DC, You missed PeeKay's gem of a line to Kyle LOL !!!! He turned on them and shaded her to dust with that line! I'm still cracking up at it lol He is making sure to secure his spot with "Kenny" and LVP.
> 
> Only time Peekay was tolerable since coming on the show.



Peekay wasn't wrong, he hit the nail on the head.


----------



## imgg

Ceeyahd said:


> Hi I'm Teddi, Teddi is annoying.
> Who came up with LESSER LISA? I love it.



I know its awesome!  It was clever @Prufrock613 who came up with it.  Someone needs to write to Andy so it can be mentioned at the reunion.  I would love to see lesser Lisa's facial expression over it.


----------



## chowlover2

Teddi was on WWHL last night. The only nice thing I can say is she really upped her game since last year. I love the new house and hair & make-up are 100% better as well as her wardrobe. 

Peekay is in for a surprise next week, " Kenny " tells him to hit the bricks in the preview. I love how Ken stands up for Lisa. I'm glad she has someone to stand by her in this hot mess of a season.


----------



## tweegy

pjhm said:


> Could u please repeat it? With his accent, I missed what he said . Thanks



Kyle was talking to boy George about something and PK goes ‘you could have issues you don’t even get along with your best friend so you could have issues’ 

It all went A-Wall from there on out LOL kyle was PISSED


----------



## baghagg

Kyle's dress for Camille's wedding was awful.  More than just the sleeves.


----------



## Ceeyahd

imgg said:


> I know its awesome!  It was clever @Prufrock613 who came up with it.  Someone needs to write to Andy so it can be mentioned at the reunion.  I would love to see lesser Lisa's facial expression over it.



Love it! Yes to sending to Andy, but oddly enough I don't think he'd use it. He's fickle when it comes to being shady.


----------



## imgg

Ceeyahd said:


> Love it! Yes to sending to Andy, but oddly enough I don't think he'd use it. He's fickle when it comes to being shady.


Maybe, but its catchy so anything for more publicity.


----------



## Ceeyahd

chowlover2 said:


> Teddi was on WWHL last night. The only nice thing I can say is she really upped her game since last year. I love the new house and hair & make-up are 100% better as well as her wardrobe.
> 
> Peekay is in for a surprise next week, " Kenny " tells him to hit the bricks in the preview. I love how Ken stands up for Lisa. I'm glad she has someone to stand by her in this hot mess of a season.



While I'm not a fan of Peekay or Doritos, I feel bad for Peekay and Kenny. Those men have been friends for years, and Peekay has seemed to be neutral with regard to the HW fighting. I saw the preview, and I don't recall Peekay saying anything, I noticed that through some of the conversation he appears to be focusing and petting LVP's and Ken's dog.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Mrs.Z said:


> Cap sleeves are among the least flattering sleeves!  I wouldn’t stand for it!


I would have to really love someone to be in their wedding and consider that dress.... I would have to be loved back enough to suggest a different choice of .


----------



## TC1

Kyle posted a pic of her in the cap sleeve dress on her insta story and said "It wasn't the dress, it was my arms".
Am I the only one that cringed when Kyle said that Portia wanted to be a YouTube star? Urgh I hate that that's a "career". (that episode was 2 weeks ago, but it was late airing here in Canada so I just watched)


----------



## pjhm

tweegy said:


> Kyle was talking to boy George about something and PK goes ‘you could have issues you don’t even get along with your best friend so you could have issues’
> 
> It all went A-Wall from there on out LOL kyle was PISSED


Thank you very much for responding- what PK said was true!!!


----------



## lulilu

chowlover2 said:


> What is it with Kyle and the hats this season. Is it to increase her height? No bueno.



Those hats make her look even more squat than she is.  Kyle is the poster child for fashion victims -- and her style hasn't improved since the show began.

Was anyone else dying over the women dancing at the Boy George thing?  I was both laughing and utterly embarrassed for them.  At least we were spared Kyle doing a split and helicoptering her hair.


----------



## Rouge H

lulilu said:


> Those hats make her look even more squat than she is.  Kyle is the poster child for fashion victims -- and her style hasn't improved since the show began.
> 
> Was anyone else dying over the women dancing at the Boy George thing?  I was both laughing and utterly embarrassed for them.  At least we were spared Kyle doing a split and helicoptering her hair.



I know right...my DH walked in the room right at that moment and say’s “Who is that women? Does she not have any shame” it was Lisa Rhinna


----------



## BalLVLover

baghagg said:


> I loved seeing Billy Idol on the show last night!



Me too! It was the only enjoyable thing about the episode.


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Teddi was on WWHL last night. The only nice thing I can say is she really upped her game since last year. I love the new house and hair & make-up are 100% better as well as her wardrobe.
> 
> Peekay is in for a surprise next week, " Kenny " tells him to hit the bricks in the preview. I love how Ken stands up for Lisa. I'm glad she has someone to stand by her in this hot mess of a season.


Ooooooooh - YEAH!! .. could this mean that Dorito and Peepee-Kay could potentially be off the show?  I know LVP is executive producer for Vanderpump Rules, what about RHoBH (or is it Andy Cohen)?  I would be thrilled if those 2 low-balls were shown the door (and not to let it hit them on the a@@es on the way out!!) ..


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Ooooooooh - YEAH!! .. could this mean that Dorito and Peepee-Kay could potentially be off the show?  I know LVP is executive producer for Vanderpump Rules, what about RHoBH (or is it Andy Cohen)?  I would be thrilled if those 2 low-balls were shown the door (and not to let it hit them on the a@@es on the way out!!) ..


We can only hope!


----------



## Prufrock613

Teddi irks me, but what really burned my biscuits is that she had to call for her husband (with a nanny there) and direct him to pick up her crying son?!?  What Edwin had to put down his X-box controller to take care of his child?  I’m clutching my pearls!
It always annoys me when moms say “daddy is babysitting today”...last I checked dads are parents, too.


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> Ooooooooh - YEAH!! .. could this mean that Dorito and Peepee-Kay could potentially be off the show?  I know LVP is executive producer for Vanderpump Rules, what about RHoBH (or is it Andy Cohen)?  I would be thrilled if those 2 low-balls were shown the door (and not to let it hit them on the a@@es on the way out!!) ..


Do they all have contracts that extend for a certain amount of seasons?  I keep reading that NeNe would be back (despite her horrid behavior) b/c her contract wasn’t up until 2020.


----------



## Jayne1

Ceeyahd said:


> Kyle is a fashun failure, no matter how much effort she exerts.  With regard to the Rinna QVC piece that Erika wore, it was a favor to Rinna, and that's all it was.


Plus, didn't she say she was burning up/melting wearing polyester in the blazing sun.


----------



## jess236

tweegy said:


> No No No DC, You missed PeeKay's gem of a line to Kyle LOL !!!! He turned on them and shaded her to dust with that line! I'm still cracking up at it lol He is making sure to secure his spot with "Kenny" and LVP.
> 
> Only time Peekay was tolerable since coming on the show.



I think PK made that comment to Kyle because he wanted to divert her attention away from her fixation on asking Boy George if he was worried that someone might attack him onstage. I thought it was a strange question and she kept harping on it. I thought PK was getting more and more agitated and couldn't stop her so he threw out the line that she couldn't get along with her friends.  I'm sure he doesn't want Boy George to get paranoid about being on stage.


----------



## TC1

jess236 said:


> I think PK made that comment to Kyle because he wanted to divert her attention away from her fixation on asking Boy George if he was worried that someone might attack him onstage. I thought it was a strange question and she kept harping on it. I thought PK was getting more and more agitated and couldn't stop her so he threw out the line that she couldn't get along with her friends.  I'm sure he doesn't want Boy George to get paranoid about being on stage.


This is exactly as I saw it too!


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> This is exactly as I saw it too!



He kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## purseinsanity

blkbarbie310 said:


> When I saw Rinna place her suitcase on her bed - I about died! Yuck.


OMG YES!  So gross.  First thing I taught my daughter about packing was NEVER put your suitcase or carry on on your bed!

Rinna is the kind who'll put her purse on the floor of the bathroom stall, then come home and put it on her kitchen island.  ICK!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Simple- I-have-no-style- Teddi ( her words not mine), has definitely changed her style for this season. She’s far dressier for simple outings than in the previous season.


----------



## Ceeyahd

purseinsanity said:


> OMG YES!  So gross.  First thing I taught my daughter about packing was NEVER put your suitcase or carry on on your bed!
> 
> Rinna is the kind who'll put her purse on the floor of the bathroom stall, then come home and put it on her kitchen island.  ICK!



Yes, disgusting. That bedbug issue is my reason for unpacking in the garage, then everything is washed before coming back into the house.


----------



## Ceeyahd

meluvs2shop said:


> Simple- I-have-no-style- Teddi ( her words not mine), has definitely changed her style for this season. She’s far dressier for simple outings than in the previous season.



The second season glowup.


----------



## chowlover2

Ceeyahd said:


> The second season glowup.


Yes, I suspect we will see it on Barb on RHoNY if she makes a second season.


----------



## Ceeyahd

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, I suspect we will see it on Barb on RHoNY if she makes a second season.


A Barb glowup is going to be a tough order. Other than her attire, it's going to be difficult.


----------



## chowlover2

Ceeyahd said:


> A Barb glowup is going to be a tough order. Other than her attire, it's going to be difficult.


----------



## CeeJay

Prufrock613 said:


> Do they all have contracts that extend for a certain amount of seasons?  I keep reading that NeNe would be back (despite her horrid behavior) b/c her contract wasn’t up until 2020.


Not sure, I thought it was year-to-year .. but I do know that all of the reality stars are paid differently and that LVP is the highest paid of them all (for good reason IMO)!


----------



## Prufrock613

purseinsanity said:


> OMG YES!  So gross.  First thing I taught my daughter about packing was NEVER put your suitcase or carry on on your bed!
> 
> Rinna is the kind who'll put her purse on the floor of the bathroom stall, then come home and put it on her kitchen island.  ICK!


That may be why she had rat poop on her stovetop, last season.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Prufrock613 said:


> Teddi irks me, but what really burned my biscuits is that she had to call for her husband (with a nanny there) and direct him to pick up her crying son?!?  What Edwin had to put down his X-box controller to take care of his child?  I’m clutching my pearls!
> It always annoys me when moms say “daddy is babysitting today”...last I checked dads are parents, too.



She just asked him to help when her son was upset about her leaving. What's the big deal about that? She never said anything about him 'babysitting'.


----------



## purseinsanity

Ceeyahd said:


> Yes, disgusting. That bedbug issue is my reason for unpacking in the garage, then everything is washed before coming back into the house.


Yes!  I even hose down my suitcases LOL.  It also grosses me out watching some of these women throwing in shoes (unboxed or bagged) in with clothes.


----------



## Ceeyahd

purseinsanity said:


> Yes!  I even hose down my suitcases LOL.  It also grosses me out watching some of these women throwing in shoes (unboxed or bagged) in with clothes.



I don't think hosing your suitcase is out will get rid of bed bugs. I've never had that problem so far, my husband travels abroad a lot. So I'm very grossed out at the thought.


----------



## RueMonge

Oh my Dorit is stubborn and dim. It pains me to say that I kind of respect PK for tossing out that remark to Kyle to distract from her harping on George needing to worry onstage and for trying to mitigate the situation with LVP and Ken.


----------



## swags

I'm guessing someone in Lisa's camp did call Radar Online or someone from Bravo. Those guys that work for her seemed to LOVE every minute of the dog drama. It was odd how that one employee exchanged so many texts with Teddi. Accountability coaching must not take up that much of her time. I don't love mean Camille but I loved when she referred to Teddi as a know it all! 
Kyle went with the wrong team. PK knows this and was happy to insult her and of course Dorit will stick up for PK.


----------



## yellowbernie

I think this whole drama with LVP is just a way for her to get off this show, since she won't be talking to any of the ladies.  I guess she's not that good of friend of Kyle's if she can just ditch their freindship over this.  Where's the love??? They all keep saying but I love her......


----------



## bisousx

If we believe Brandi, she says LVP has always hated Kyle but kept her as a friend for the show.


----------



## Nahreen

Finally catching up. Such a mess this dog thing. I really like LVP but difficult to know who is telling the truth.


----------



## RueMonge

bisousx said:


> If we believe Brandi, she says LVP has always hated Kyle but kept her as a friend for the show.



I don't believe anything Brandi says. 

Agree with many here that LVP dog team probably leaked.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Ceeyahd said:


> I don't think hosing your suitcase is out will get rid of bed bugs. I've never had that problem so far, my husband travels abroad a lot. So I'm very grossed out at the thought.



The only time I ever had an incident was in a five star hotel. It was one of the few times I put my suitcase on the bed for a couple of minutes but nothing happened. I just noticed the bites on my back after I came home.



yellowbernie said:


> I think this whole drama with LVP is just a way for her to get off this show, since she won't be talking to any of the ladies.  I guess she's not that good of friend of Kyle's if she can just ditch their freindship over this.  Where's the love??? They all keep saying but I love her......



I don't think they would want LVP off the show. It might be a way to bring drama to her leaving.


----------



## yellowbernie

Allisonfaye said:


> The only time I ever had an incident was in a five star hotel. It was one of the few times I put my suitcase on the bed for a couple of minutes but nothing happened. I just noticed the bites on my back after I came home.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they would want LVP off the show. It might be a way to bring drama to her leaving.


Well I guess that's what i meant...her reasoning for leaving the show.


----------



## brooke lynn

Really can’t stand Dorit!!


----------



## brooke lynn

So my thought on San Francisco since I’m back from the first time visiting....
We stayed at the Fairmont in Nob Hill. I loved Nob Hill and Pacific Heights! However, once getting down to Market Street, Union Square - lots of homeless and tents and to me, it was different than the homeless that I’m used to being from NYC. We saw some aggressive acts going on to people walking by. We have a friend who lives in a beautiful new apartment building right on the corner of 8th and Market and they want to move from there because of it all.
Anyways, seeing and riding the Cable Cars was one of the highlights for me being an East Coaster. Fisherman’s Wharf was fun too (and the delicious food/seafood!!) Definitely is a city with so much history and character.


----------



## Ceeyahd

NM


----------



## VickyB

Camille's  messed up face is almost worse than her insufferable personality. Why do they keep giving her more and more screen time? Hope they don't make her a main cast member again.


----------



## Stephie2800

Mean Camille sure is back!!! 
She is so negative and dramatic again, just like in her first season.


----------



## Stephie2800

Did anyone else notice that Kyle got a HUGE UPGRADE on her e-ring?


----------



## Florasun

Stephie2800 said:


> Did anyone else notice that Kyle got a HUGE UPGRADE on her e-ring?


I didn’t notice! Now I’m going to drive myself crazy trying to find a before and after, LOL.


----------



## Stephie2800

Florasun said:


> I didn’t notice! Now I’m going to drive myself crazy trying to find a before and after, LOL.



I knew I should have taken a screen shot...


----------



## RueMonge

On the subject of Kyle, I was surprised when she talked about her attachment parenting (I think she called it that) 
Not trying to debate the merits of it, but I'm impressed that she is so dedicated to her children. She seems to have put a lot of effort into being a better parent than her mother was. It's commendable.


----------



## TC1

There's no way in hell my 10 year old would be sleeping with me every night. But my parenting is clearly different from that of Kyle's. I also wouldn't make enough food for 3 people and let it sit while my kid took a tiny bite of egg white..no ma'am. But I also don't have cameras filming me trying to be a super mom.


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> There's no way in hell my 10 year old would be sleeping with me every night. But my parenting is clearly different from that of Kyle's. I also wouldn't make enough food for 3 people and let it sit while my kid took a tiny bite of egg white..no ma'am. But I also don't have cameras filming me trying to be a super mom.


Yes and Portia's name was written on her plate, like a dog's bowl-gave me shivers.
 But I'm glad Kyle puts her kids first in her life but the over-indulging isn't doing them any good......


----------



## Ceeyahd

pjhm said:


> Yes and Portia's name was written on her plate, like a dog's bowl-gave me shivers.
> But I'm glad Kyle puts her kids first in her life but the over-indulging isn't doing them any good......



Dog bowl


----------



## purseinsanity

pjhm said:


> Yes and Portia's name was written on her plate, like a dog's bowl-gave me shivers.
> But I'm glad Kyle puts her kids first in her life but the over-indulging isn't doing them any good......


It's actually a pseudo Hermes tray!  Kyle has to be pretentious in every single way.


----------



## simone72

purseinsanity said:


> It's actually a pseudo Hermes tray!  Kyle has to be pretentious in every single way.


Looked up that tray it’s a whooping $325!


----------



## VickyB

TC1 said:


> There's no way in hell my 10 year old would be sleeping with me every night. But my parenting is clearly different from that of Kyle's. I also wouldn't make enough food for 3 people and let it sit while my kid took a tiny bite of egg white..no ma'am. But I also don't have cameras filming me trying to be a super mom.


ITA! Your parenting is different from Kyle's because you are actually parenting!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Good Lord! I was a pretty spoiled kid but the craziness going down at Kyle's place is appalling.  My mother never gave breakfast in bed, followed by a blow out and then put on my socks and shoes while I was lallygagging on top of the bed I didn't sleep in because I still sleep with MY PARENTS.
Portia needs to hire Teddy as her accountability coach.


----------



## Florasun

purseinsanity said:


> It's actually a pseudo Hermes tray!  Kyle has to be pretentious in every single way.


she’s not as bad as Dorit; I don’t think she would have a conniption if you served her champagne from a wine glass.


----------



## imgg

VickyB said:


> ITA! Your parenting is different from Kyle's because you are actually parenting!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good Lord! I was a pretty spoiled kid but the craziness going down at Kyle's place is appalling.  My mother never gave breakfast in bed, followed by a blow out and then put on my socks and shoes while I was lallygagging on top of the bed I didn't sleep in because I still sleep with MY PARENTS.
> *Portia needs to hire Teddy as her accountability coach*.


Teddi needs to hire her own accountability coach because she clearly does not understand the definition of that word.


----------



## CeeJay

Florasun said:


> she’s not as bad as Dorit; I don’t think she would have a conniption if you served her champagne from a wine glass.


.. and let us not forget from last year, when Dorito went out and bought the Hermes dishes to use when serving her 'slop' (food) to Teddi and husband when they were invited for dinner.  I recall PK having somewhat of a conniption re: expense, and right he should .. what? .. aren't they $1500 a place serving????


----------



## Luv n bags

purseinsanity said:


> It's actually a pseudo Hermes tray!  Kyle has to be pretentious in every single way.



I’m so glad someone addressed that tray.  To me, it seemed like she made a big production out of making a breakfast just to showcase that tray.  And her daughter took two obligatory bites.  Idk.  Seemed so staged so she would appear to be Super Pretentious Mom.


----------



## zooba

I look at Tinsley Mortimer from RHONY and always wonder what her childhood was like.  Was she Portia'd and coddled or distanced by Dale? All I know is that the scene with Kyle demonstrating her attachment parenting made my skin crawl.  Just very hard to watch. 

Something is wrong with me as well, I found PK to be likeable in his own element. Even caught WWHL last night with Dorit and Boy George and didn't try and fast forward through the episode.


----------



## sgj99

Portia is more like an accessory to Kyle than a child.


----------



## lp640

No more Camille!!!!!!


----------



## legaldiva

For goodness sakes, Kyle--codependency is not attachment parenting is not healthy.  Spoiling children rotten isn't the same as developing a strong healthy parental bond.
And she's mad at PK because the truth hurts.  So sick of Kyle.


----------



## chowlover2

These women kill me. They are all so jealous of Lisa V. She's not even there, and all they do is talk about her. They all better get down on their knees and beg her to come back. This show is nothing without her.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

That was not camping! It was an advertisement episode for Teddy’s husbands company.  

I know you all like LVP but Erika said about her is how I feel as well about LVP.  I would continue to watch the show even if LVP was gone. Pretentious and full of crap just like Kyle and Dorit. Yuck [emoji1785] 

Denise, Erika and Rinna are far more likable imo.


----------



## yellowbernie

I finally enjoyed the show tonight, it was nice to watch without all the fighting.


----------



## TC1

Hold up....Edwin has an assistant?


----------



## Prufrock613

theamericanchinadoll said:


> That was not camping! It was an advertisement episode for Teddy’s husbands company.
> 
> I know you all like LVP but Erika said about her is how I feel as well about LVP.  I would continue to watch the show even if LVP was gone. Pretentious and full of crap just like Kyle and Dorit. Yuck [emoji1785]
> 
> Denise, Erika and Rinna are far more likable imo.


You should google reviews on Edwin’s company- yelp and the BBB- horrid!


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Hold up....Edwin has an assistant?


Oh, dear Lord - I was spitting Diet Coke out of nostrils when I saw that.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

What exactly does Edwin do?


----------



## simone72

So is Edwins Company the RV or the camp site ?


----------



## simone72

None of them are interesting! I like Denise but she’s too real life boring. Bring back LVP and that was no real camping come on! They did a similar glamping on an Orange County Housewives episode only that they stayed in log cabins instead. Camille is just showing her real self again.


----------



## junqueprincess

simone72 said:


> So is Edwins Company the RV or the camp site ?



I believe he has a building security, automation and alarm co. - I understand he is very successful.

Also New Rule:
If your child has a YouTube channel for make up tutorials, she’s too old to sleep in your bed!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I thought it a boring episode (though I did like the break from screeching fights) and thought this is what it will be like without LVP, not good. How many episodes with no LVP?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Such a boring Season in general.  Teddi is so annoying, if Kyle can let go of the PK comment then why can’t Teddi!  It’s not your business.  Camille’s sexual revelations made me wanna puke.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Mrs.Z said:


> Such a boring Season in general.  Teddi is so annoying, if Kyle can let go of the PK comment then why can’t Teddi!  It’s not your business.  Camille’s sexual revelations made me wanna puke.


So did Denise's relevation about getting her boyfriend/husband a special ending. Don't get Denise, on the one hand she seems so normal and down to earth but on the other...
I wonder if Denise will last beyond this season.


----------



## Mrs.Z

CanuckBagLover said:


> So did Denise's relevation about getting her boyfriend/husband a special ending. Don't get Denise, on the one hand she seems so normal and down to earth but on the other...
> I wonder if Denise will last beyond this season.



Yes, that was gross too and the ladies were shocked.  Denise was married to Charlie Sheen, she just can’t be all that normal.  

And seriously, you have young daughters why are you talking about this!!!!


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought it a boring episode (though I did like the break from screeching fights) and thought this is what it will be like without LVP, not good. How many episodes with no LVP?


It was my understanding that she filmed on her own or just 1 on 1 for the whole season..I don't think there were any more group interactions. Unless she ends up attending Camille's wedding?


----------



## lp640

Mrs.Z said:


> Yes, that was gross too and the ladies were shocked.  Denise was married to Charlie Sheen, she just can’t be all that normal.
> 
> And seriously, you have young daughters why are you talking about this!!!!



And her own “happy ending”.

Such a vile conversation.  I would say her poor daughters, but looking at her dad, they’re probably used to it.


----------



## legaldiva

chowlover2 said:


> These women kill me. They are all so jealous of Lisa V. She's not even there, and all they do is talk about her. They all better get down on their knees and beg her to come back. This show is nothing without her.


FOR REAL, THO!


----------



## RueMonge

I mostly liked the episode when they weren't fighting about old stuff. Sure, they weren't camping but seemed to have fun.

I was surprised how sexually unsophisticated many of the ladies were in their reactions. Camille tried to shock (and did) with her two stories, but only succeeded in looking cheap by making fun of what she did with previous partners. Denise was refreshingly honest...I'll take that any day.


----------



## rockhollow

I have finally caught up with the series - and I am still not liking it.
It makes me sad that the show is two in one - all the other ladies and the LVP.
I don't blame LVP for distancing herself from the crowd, they all seem to want to knock her down - their show (the group) is all about LVP not being there and what they think she's done wrong.

I am and always will be a LVP stan, but I did find it very telling with her wording at the lunch with Dorit and PK, she said she never gave the tabloids the story and had no knowledge of it coming from her camp - that just made me think that the story did come from her camp, just without her direct knowledge beforehand - a bit different than her previous statements about unequivocally it wasn't her - got to just accept and love her.

I also liked when Kyle brought up that before Dorit joined the show, no one seemed to have any previous knowledge of her and PK.
I bet that PK will continue to have a bit of a relationship with the Vanderpump/Todd camp, but I don't think Dorit will ever been back in.

And glad to see the real Camille is back, she's still the b**** she always was - she really thinks she's so much more and better than others - get back up on the pedestal Camille!


----------



## limom

Camille is a superb Villainess.


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> Camille is a superb Villainess.


 

And I could even see her in a super fly villainess outfit doing her stripper dance!


----------



## DD101

I don't know what happened to this show....I used to love it.


----------



## imgg

DD101 said:


> I don't know what happened to this show....I used to love it.


The mean girls ruined it starting with Lisa R and ending with Teddi.  Adding a few faux people in the middle (Dorrit, Erika) makes for a show I stopped watching....  They need a total revamp....or cancel.


----------



## DD101

imgg said:


> The mean girls ruined it starting with Lisa R and ending with Teddi.  Adding a few faux people in the middle (Dorrit, Erika) makes for a show I stopped watching....  They need a total revamp....or cancel.



Imgg, you hit the nail on the head. This show used to be fun, I used to love watching for the fashion, etc.....but it's turned so ugly for me. This was the last HW show I was still watching - as all the others went down the tubes for me too. Damn......who actually likes this negativity? I do not. Oh well. on to better things!

Yeah, I think Rinna ruined it. There is not one thing I can say positive about her. How HH is attracted to her I have no clue! (not that he's anything).


----------



## bisousx

The show has always been crazy dramatic and was much darker in the beginning with Kim’s alcoholism and Russell’s suicide. The drama is much more superficial and lighter in the recent years.


----------



## DD101

bisousx said:


> The show has always been crazy dramatic and was much darker in the beginning with Kim’s alcoholism and Russell’s suicide. The drama is much more superficial and lighter in the recent years.



True, and I had actually forgotten all about Taylor and Russell! But all that happened with this show in the beginning was stuff that was actually happening. I agree, the drama now is superficial (and manufactured, if you ask me) and I guess I find it annoying.


----------



## bisousx

DD101 said:


> True, and I had actually forgotten all about Taylor and Russell! But all that happened with this show in the beginning was stuff that was actually happening. I agree, the drama now is superficial (and manufactured, if you ask me) and I guess I find it annoying.



Imo the best seasons were with Yolanda, when she was showing off her incredible Malibu home with David, her gorgeous children and also we got to see glimpses of Mohammed Hadid’s home.   She wasn’t my favorite, but it sure was nice eye candy


----------



## DD101

bisousx said:


> Imo the best seasons were with Yolanda, when she was showing off her incredible Malibu home with David, her gorgeous children and also we got to see glimpses of Mohammed Hadid’s home.   She wasn’t my favorite, but it sure was nice eye candy



Oh yes, her home was stunning! I'll always remember her fridge! And the view that her home had from the back was gorgeous!


----------



## DC-Cutie

DD101 said:


> Oh yes, her home was stunning! I'll always remember her fridge! And the view that her home had from the back was gorgeous!


that fridge was EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

DD101 said:


> Imgg, you hit the nail on the head. This show used to be fun, I used to love watching for the fashion, etc.....but it's turned so ugly for me. This was the last HW show I was still watching - as all the others went down the tubes for me too. Damn......who actually likes this negativity? I do not. Oh well. on to better things!
> 
> Yeah, I think Rinna ruined it. There is not one thing I can say positive about her. How HH is attracted to her I have no clue! (not that he's anything).



Isn't this what happens on ALL the Housewives? They just end up fighting at the end of every episode?


----------



## DD101

Allisonfaye said:


> Isn't this what happens on ALL the Housewives? They just end up fighting at the end of every episode?



I started watching years ago when the OC was the first and only one.  The women were friends and had a kindness to each other. It was really just a peek into their daily lives. I remember them wearing flat sandals and long skirts! Not made up professionally to the hilt and teetering on 5 inch heels. It used to be much more real and a lot of fun.  I remember one of the girls, Laurie I think had a few kids, husband left her and no job.....Vicky tried to teach her the insurance business......to help her out. There wasn't always fighting. 

But it has evolved, as most things go. And I think after Theresa flipped the table, then everyone felt the need to bring the (fake and exaggerated drama). It's a very different show now, and this goes for all of the HW shows no matter where they are located.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Great news everyone, Dorit’s Chanel suspenders are now available for sale on The Real Real.....you are welcome!


----------



## brooke lynn

Horrible episode! The whole episode was about happy endings, etc. And Teddi’s voice annoys me. I don’t know why. Didn’t Mohammad Hadid sell his mansion recently? 

I know Rinna is not a fan fave but I love the scenes with her and Harry.


----------



## Prufrock613

DD101 said:


> Imgg, you hit the nail on the head. This show used to be fun, I used to love watching for the fashion, etc.....but it's turned so ugly for me. This was the last HW show I was still watching - as all the others went down the tubes for me too. Damn......who actually likes this negativity? I do not. Oh well. on to better things!
> 
> Yeah, I think Rinna ruined it. There is not one thing I can say positive about her. How HH is attracted to her I have no clue! (not that he's anything).


Lesser Lisa ruins everything...no wonder Harry camps in the wild, _*alone*_.


----------



## tweegy

bisousx said:


> Imo the best seasons were with Yolanda, when she was showing off her incredible Malibu home with David, her gorgeous children and also we got to see glimpses of Mohammed Hadid’s home.   She wasn’t my favorite, but it sure was nice eye candy


Yolanda brought both bougie and shade and least we not forget Munchhausen!! Those where the days when she had her musical guests treated to eloquent botox injected fruits and the tenors LOL .... smh 

But I liked LVP in this week's episode... Oh! She wasn't on? I thought she was seeing as the ladies continue to talk about her and grumble! 

I don't know who Ericka thinks she is fooling cause she never liked LVP.. Yolanda saw to that. 

Denise is starting to get comfy I see. That cool girl thing she is doing is showing hints of mess.. LOL


----------



## swags

Why does Teddi think anyone needs her input or advice? How about Camille saying she's bright for her age which was basically saying she's dumb! 
I didn't know Denise was so trashy. Dont want to hear about happy endings for her or her husband.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Prufrock613 said:


> You should google reviews on Edwin’s company- yelp and the BBB- horrid!



I just checked them out... YIKES! [emoji33]


----------



## rockhollow

I think Teddi is doing everything and anything to stay on the show. I noticed this season there is not take about her being a 'life/accountability  coach' (or what ever it was she called herself) - has that job gone and now she's just concentrates on being on the show.
I don't like Teddi at all this season, so am enjoying the snarky comments by Camille.

I was sort of embarrassed how all the ladies were gushing over Boy George and Billy Idol, not really the behaviour of older women, more school girlish.


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> I think Teddi is doing everything and anything to stay on the show. I noticed this season there is not take about her being a 'life/accountability  coach' (or what ever it was she called herself) - has that job gone and now she's just concentrates on being on the show.
> I don't like Teddi at all this season, so am enjoying the snarky comments by Camille.
> 
> I was sort of embarrassed how all the ladies were gushing over Boy George and Billy Idol, not really the behaviour of older women, more school girlish.


I may need to watch just to see Billy Idol, didn't know he was on the show.  Back in the day he definitely had an appeal.... I may have gushed too.  

Agree on Teddi, although I have never liked her.  She is exactly what she accuses everyone else- fake.


----------



## rockhollow

imgg said:


> I may need to watch just to see Billy Idol, didn't know he was on the show.  Back in the day he definitely had an appeal.... I may have gushed too.
> 
> Agree on Teddi, although I have never liked her.  She is exactly what she accuses everyone else- fake.



I agree, I am an age that both Culture Club and Billy Idol were hot, but I would have more discreetly gushed.
Maybe I'm just jelly that I didn't get to see Billy and George!


----------



## brooke lynn

Anyone think they’re going to replace LVP with Camille next season since she’s an old school housewife also? I’m wondering with all the air time Camille has this season and LVP hasn’t really been around the group.


----------



## RueMonge

brooke lynn said:


> Anyone think they’re going to replace LVP with Camille next season since she’s an old school housewife also? I’m wondering with all the air time Camille has this season and LVP hasn’t really been around the group.



I wouldn't think so. Camille is trashy comic relief, not a person of substance who can carry a show. Even though this whole show is mostly trashy comic relief now I guess.


----------



## imgg

Oh dear, I just saw a picture of LVP's new teeth.  Love her, but she needs them redone asap.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I tried watching thr RHNYC and it really isn’t watchable. They are drunk and screaming every episode I gave up.  The ladies from the show is just like the city they belong to. NYC is loud, insane, and overwhelming. The drama on this show is fake like Beverly Hills and at least tolerable. But very dull. They need to do crossover shooting. Lol


----------



## TC1

I keep seeing/hearing rumblings that Brandi Glanville will be replacing LVP. Kyle made this whole speech about how she ran into Brandi at Christmas and they started talking again


----------



## LemonDrop

simone72 said:


> So is Edwins Company the RV or the camp site ?





junqueprincess said:


> I believe he has a building security, automation and alarm co. - I understand he is very successful.



He was doing the security or in the process of taking over the security at Kyles house when it was robbed. I had always wondered why that wasn't explored more.  Or mentioned more?  It was like an offhand comment in one episode. To me that is way more real drama than the damn dog thing.


----------



## LemonDrop

wow I just read the reviews for Edwins company. that is awful and makes me see them (Teddi) in a whole new light.


----------



## brooke lynn

I also read that Teddi got fired from the show. Anyone else see that too?


----------



## Mrs.Z

If they bring Brandi back I will officially never tune in again.  I’m almost there now it’s so boring.


----------



## bagsforme

Whats the name of Edwins co?  I'd like to see reviews.  

Brandi is ok but definitely looks for trouble.  She's looking overly injected.  She also had a laser burn on her upper lip so when she talks now it looks like she's had a stroke.  

I really like Denise but feel like she's to meek and mild to be asked back.  The only outrageous part of her is her sex life.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Teddi needs to be fired, she is AWFUL.
Erika swears she some pop star while her husband owes lots and lots of money. SMH 
Denise is a breath of fresh air & I hope she sticks around.
I use to be VERY Pro-Kyle but now can't stand her. 
Brandi is desperate for a job but I hope they don't bring her back


----------



## LemonDrop

bagsforme said:


> Whats the name of Edwins co?  I'd like to see reviews.
> 
> Brandi is ok but definitely looks for trouble.  She's looking overly injected.  She also had a laser burn on her upper lip so when she talks now it looks like she's had a stroke.
> 
> I really like Denise but feel like she's to meek and mild to be asked back.  The only outrageous part of her is her sex life.



I searched for Skyline Security in Los Angeles on Yelp.  It's not pretty and I don't think they are fake reviews.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Glitterandstuds said:


> Teddi needs to be fired, she is AWFUL.
> Erika swears she some pop star while her husband owes lots and lots of money. SMH
> Denise is a breath of fresh air & I hope she sticks around.
> I use to be VERY Pro-Kyle but now can't stand her.
> Brandi is desperate for a job but I hope they don't bring her back



I used to like Kyle, too.



bagsforme said:


> Whats the name of Edwins co?  I'd like to see reviews.
> 
> Brandi is ok but definitely looks for trouble.  She's looking overly injected.  She also had a laser burn on her upper lip so when she talks now it looks like she's had a stroke.
> 
> I really like Denise but feel like she's to meek and mild to be asked back.  The only outrageous part of her is her sex life.



They always seem to feel like they need to have on HW talking about their sex life. I find it a bit gross. Just not interested. Maybe I am odd but every one who did that, I ended up hating by the end. Brandi did it and that witch lady did it. Big deal. You have sex.  I just think about how embarrassed their kids would be hearing that stuff.


----------



## simone72

I’d say no they wouldn’t bring Brandi back she was so toxic but then look at New Jersey they brought Danielle back so who knows??


----------



## pjhm

Think it's a sign when a series goes on for too long, viewers get to the point when all the characters start turning them off, literally and figuratively!


----------



## sgj99

Best example of how useless these women are:  how can they not know how to put the mugs on a grill?


----------



## CeeJay

sgj99 said:


> Best example of how useless these women are:  how can they not know how to put the mugs on a grill?


Well, let's face it .. do they really all cook that much for themselves??


----------



## sgj99

sgj99 said:


> Best example of how useless these women are:  how can they not know how to put the mugs on a grill?


 not mugs! Food, i.e., burgers.


----------



## sgj99

And the sex revelations by Denise and Camille seemed like an exaggerated game, like “I never....”


----------



## sgj99

And ... has no one mentioned that many years ago Harry Hamlin was married to Nicolette Sheridan for about 5 minutes in the early 90’s.  Fast forward to now and Denise’s husband Aaron was just divorced from the same Nicolette Sheridan before marrying Denise ... why has this been totally skipped over?


----------



## brooke lynn

sgj99 said:


> And ... has no one mentioned that many years ago Harry Hamlin was married to Nicolette Sheridan for about 5 minutes in the early 90’s.  Fast forward to now and Denise’s husband Aaron was just divorced from the same Nicolette Sheridan before marrying Denise ... why has this been totally skipped over?



They mentioned it a few episodes back. I don’t remember which episode specifically though.


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> And ... has no one mentioned that many years ago Harry Hamlin was married to Nicolette Sheridan for about 5 minutes in the early 90’s.  Fast forward to now and Denise’s husband Aaron was just divorced from the same Nicolette Sheridan before marrying Denise ... why has this been totally skipped over?


It was mentioned and Lisa Rinna got some backlash for it in social media.


----------



## sgj99

baghagg said:


> It was mentioned and Lisa Rinna got some backlash for it in social media.


Really?  Why?


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> Really?  Why?


I think it was because Rinna broght it all up on the TV show, along with the reason why HH and Nicollette broke up, AND how it all went down, etc.  People accused LR of being a shi* stirrer, etc

THEN... LR and NS got into it in a quasi-twitter war lol


----------



## sgj99

baghagg said:


> I think it was because Rinna broght it all up on the TV show, along with the reason why HH and Nicollette broke up, AND how it all went down, etc.  People accused LR of being a shi* stirrer, etc
> 
> THEN... LR and NS got into it in a quasi-twitter war lol



Well that’s stupid!  NS & HH we’re married for maybe a year over twenty-five years ago and supposedly NS left HH, telling him in a note “I’m leaving you, p.s. you’re boring.” NS doesn’t want Rinna and Denise talking about her on TV!


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> Well that’s stupid!  NS & HH we’re married for maybe a year over twenty-five years ago and supposedly NS left HH, telling him in a note “I’m leaving you, p.s. you’re boring.” NS doesn’t want Rinna and Denise talking about her on TV!


They ought to just add NS to the cast. It would be better than Teddi!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Last night was a snooze fest.  How many times do we have to watch   Erika Jayne perform?  Acting like she's some mega star when she only playing a 900 capacity club.  And she's awful.  She's just lip syncing to pre-recorded music.


----------



## TC1

Right?, the "sound" goes out..so she just struts around  umm cause none of it is real. The only lingo Erica taught Tom is the word "cool" that's all he says.


----------



## chowlover2

There is no chemistry between Erika and her husband at all. I think there would be more of a connection with a perfect stranger.


----------



## imgg

chowlover2 said:


> There is no chemistry between Erika and her husband at all. I think there would be more of a connection with a perfect stranger.


I think its pretty obvious why they are together.  They are both adults so whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## brooke lynn

Anyone know which Hawaiian island Camille got married on? It looks like Kauai but I’m not sure.

Seeing Erica and Tom together are the most uncomfortable scenes ever. Hard to believe they are married.


----------



## Prufrock613

Watching EJ hug Tom, was like watching someone hug an elderly distant relative...there, there...good to see you Uncle Jim.


----------



## baghagg

Prufrock613 said:


> Watching EJ hug Tom, was like watching someone hug an elderly distant relative...there, there...good to see you Uncle Jim.


Agreed


----------



## Glitterandstuds

CanuckBagLover said:


> Last night was a snooze fest.  How many times do we have to watch   Erika Jayne perform?  Acting like she's some mega star when she only playing a 900 capacity club.  And she's awful.  She's just lip syncing to pre-recorded music.




Okaaaay she acting like she the white Beyonce


----------



## RueMonge

Tom did not look well and maybe he had a hospital bracelet on? It seemed odd for him to be there, but understandable if he doesn't see her perform often. 

I disagree with most because I see genuine affection between them. I guess I have always been struck by their happiness in the honeymoon photo we've seen a couple times.


----------



## yellowbernie

Looks like LVP is taking a Lie detector test next week..hmmmmm


----------



## rockhollow

I also thought maybe ole Tom wasn't feeling to well, he sure has aged since we first really saw him. He was so vital and lively looking at the dinner in the beginning with LVP and Ken, when he was so openly flirting with LVP - and that's when I think that Erika decided not to like Vanderpump.

That concert (and I use the word loosely) was a farce. Yes there were 900 people there,  but I think because of her housewife status, not the 'rock star' some of the ladies were trying to cast her as.

How many songs does she do - 4? I hope there are other acts as well to fill the time out.
And how cruel of Bravo to show up the blatant lip-syncing. I know her little sidekick tried to say they'd blow all the power at the club, but I don't think that was true. I'm sure the smaller speakers pointing towards the stage were still playing - that's why Erika kept singing for a bit before she realized  the main speakers pointing towards the crowd were down.

Tom didn't even stand with the housewives - I found that a bit strange.


----------



## lulilu

Erika's relationship with Tom is totally fake and bizarre.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> They ought to just add NS to the cast. It would be better than Teddi!



Or ... make sure Aaron and Harry are miked up, sit them side-by-side at a dinner party and let someone throw out a Nicolette comment and go from there.  That probably bothers NS more than anything else, two ex-husbands comparing notes on television!


----------



## DD101

chowlover2 said:


> There is no chemistry between Erika and her husband at all. I think there would be more of a connection with a perfect stranger.



Yeah, he looked like a person who was a casual acquaintance wishing her well and stopping by to say hello. There is zero heat between them.....not even a little warmth, just nothing.


----------



## DD101

pjhm said:


> Think it's a sign when a series goes on for too long, viewers get to the point when all the characters start turning them off, literally and figuratively!



I couldn't not agree more! The ones I used to like, I no longer do. So this leaves me with an entire cast of people I do not like.

I'd love to see Nicolette Sheridan on this show - I used to love her on Knots Landing.  I'm so over Teddy, to me she's always been boring, her husband looks like a goon, her life coaching job sounds like a lot of hoo ha, and she just doesn't stand out in any way at all (to me).

And Kyle - It seems to me like she's trying to convince someone (everyone) that she and her husband can't keep their hands off each other…...who's she trying to convince? If your marriage is good, you don't need to prove anything to anyone, or put on a show. 

I really dislike Rinna…..she has that big cat face (no offense to cats), she reminds me of the Cheshire cat who had a creepy look, and when she says something she finds funny, she cackles like a fool. And she thinks her haircut is iconic? It's just a shag haircut.....everyone in the 70's had them - someone needs to enlighten her about this. She as basic as them come.


----------



## pjhm

Kyle was really playing for the cameras with that scene with her husband.
Ever wonder if Erika Jayne is really Erika's alter ego, maybe she married someone like Tom because she's not interested in sex at all, she's an odd bird, mostly male friends, etc., etc...who knows?


----------



## Wamgurl

DD101 said:


> I couldn't not agree more! The ones I used to like, I no longer do. So this leaves me with an entire cast of people I do not like.
> 
> I'd love to see Nicolette Sheridan on this show - I used to love her on Knots Landing.  I'm so over Teddy, to me she's always been boring, her husband looks like a goon, her life coaching job sounds like a lot of hoo ha, and she just doesn't stand out in any way at all (to me).
> 
> And Kyle - It seems to me like she's trying to convince someone (everyone) that she and her husband can't keep their hands off each other…...who's she trying to convince? If your marriage is good, you don't need to prove anything to anyone, or put on a show.
> 
> I really dislike Rinna…..she has that big cat face (no offense to cats), she reminds me of the Cheshire cat who had a creepy look, and when she says something she finds funny, she cackles like a fool. And she thinks her haircut is iconic? It's just a shag haircut.....everyone in the 70's had them - someone needs to enlighten her about this. She as basic as them come.



Took the words right outta my [emoji105]!!


----------



## sgj99

DD101 said:


> Yeah, he looked like a person who was a casual acquaintance wishing her well and stopping by to say hello. There is zero heat between them.....not even a little warmth, just nothing.



He looked like her GrandPa stopping by with his checkbook


----------



## lulilu

I had second-hand embarrassment when Kyle straddled her DH and they started making out.  She is trying sooo hard.  ew


----------



## imgg

DD101 said:


> I couldn't not agree more! The ones I used to like, I no longer do. So this leaves me with an entire cast of people I do not like.
> 
> I'd love to see Nicolette Sheridan on this show - I used to love her on Knots Landing.  I'm so over Teddy, to me she's always been boring, her husband looks like a goon, her life coaching job sounds like a lot of hoo ha, and she just doesn't stand out in any way at all (to me).
> 
> And Kyle - It seems to me like she's trying to convince someone (everyone) that she and her husband can't keep their hands off each other…...who's she trying to convince? If your marriage is good, you don't need to prove anything to anyone, or put on a show.
> 
> I really dislike Rinna…..she has that big cat face (no offense to cats), she reminds me of the Cheshire cat who had a creepy look, and when she says something she finds funny, she cackles like a fool. And she thinks her haircut is iconic? It's just a shag haircut.....everyone in the 70's had them - someone needs to enlighten her about this. She as basic as them come.


 Spot on except Teddi stands out to me as a narcissistic loon with no identity.


----------



## simone72

lulilu said:


> I had second-hand embarrassment when Kyle straddled her DH and they started making out.  She is trying sooo hard.  ew


She always tries too hard and seems very insecure! Camille with her sex talk was that about her new husband? Yikes


----------



## RueMonge

simone72 said:


> She always tries too hard and seems very insecure! Camille with her sex talk was that about her new husband? Yikes



Camille did specifically mention an old boyfriend, and another time said it was an ex. Seems even more awkward since she about to be married.


----------



## Mrs.Z

lulilu said:


> I had second-hand embarrassment when Kyle straddled her DH and they started making out.  She is trying sooo hard.  ew



100%, that was gross and awkward!!!!


----------



## brooke lynn

So over this season....
When’s the reunion?


----------



## Allisonfaye

sgj99 said:


> not mugs! Food, i.e., burgers.



Oh, good. I was thinking I might be privileged because I did not know how to put mugs on a grill either.


----------



## kemilia

brooke lynn said:


> So over this season....
> When’s the reunion?


I'm with you here! I am down to not liking any of them anymore. With Kyle straddling her husband, Grandpa Tom lightly hugging Erika (though really, who would want to get caught in all that Yak hair) and LVP with her $300K Barbie doll kitchen with pink cookware that she will never use, I'm done.


----------



## rockhollow

I was kind of disappointed in LVP's kitchen. It basically looked exactly the same only white instead on stainless. And of course the 'pink pots' - does LVP have a line of housewares?
Just didn't look like $300K to me.

I was glad to hear LVP not bend, when talking to Camille - she sounded really done with all the other housewives - I don't think even apologies won't win her back. I can't see her returning for another year - of course unless they really do a full sweep and get rid of all the others, but just don't see that happening.
I almost hope that Bravo would try another year without her and we could see it fail.
Kyle deserves to see that she is not the Queen Bee.


----------



## CeeJay

From what I've been seeing and hearing out here, LVP will not be returning to RHoBH.  Can't say I blame her ..


----------



## chowlover2

I don't blame her either.  RHoBH is nothing w/o LVP though. I'll stop watching unless they replace the cast.


----------



## elle-mo

Did anyone else watch LVP and Pandora on Gordon Ramsey's "Master Chef"? They went against Snookie and JWoww. I cracked up that the latter two won.


----------



## simone72

Lvp really doesn’t need this show ! Her Vanderpump Rules seems to be successful still wonder why she stayed on the show for so long since she already got all the exposure she needed. Maybe she did for the animal rescue.Kyle wishes she got her own spin off


----------



## brooke lynn

Really can’t stand Kyle! 
The grinding on her husband and the awkwardness between Erika and Tom....

No comment... 

#yuck


----------



## baghagg

brooke lynn said:


> Really can’t stand Kyle!
> The grinding on her husband and the awkwardness between Erika and Tom....
> 
> No comment...
> 
> #yuck


It had to be set up because there were men on each side of Maurizio who never even looked his way when it happened, as if it was pre-planned.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Kyle is an attention whore. I always question couples who go out of their way to show PDA, just makes me think something is up and it’s not what it seems. She always seems to be overcompensating for all the questions she’s received about infidelity in her marriage.


----------



## ck2802

The reunion date is set

https://en.businesstimes.cn/article...date-set-lisa-vanderpump-might-not-attend.htm


----------



## sgj99

I understand most viewers have a favorite cast member or two but I don’t think one person makes or breaks the show.  While I usually am entertained by LVP, this hasn’t been true for last season and this season.  She’s actually not filming much so there isn’t much to be entertained by and it’s all negative.


----------



## TC1

I've heard rumblings of not only Brandi coming back...but Kim Richards as well. Maybe that's why Kyle was willing to go against LVP this season, secure a spot for her sister (again)


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> I've heard rumblings of not only Brandi coming back...but Kim Richards as well. Maybe that's why Kyle was willing to go against LVP this season, secure a spot for her sister (again)




This makes sense, it would give Kyle some storylines beside being against LVP. 
She (Kyle) wasn't very happy when Brandi and Kim became buddies so Bravo would have something to film.
And of course we know that Lesser Lisa wouldn't be happy with the return of Kim. 
Kim defiantly seems to have some dirt on Harry.


----------



## ChanelFan29

Ugh, I don’t want to see Kim again.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I've heard rumblings of not only Brandi coming back...but Kim Richards as well. Maybe that's why Kyle was willing to go against LVP this season, secure a spot for her sister (again)


Then I'm definitely not watching next season!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ChanelFan29 said:


> Ugh, I don’t want to see Kim again.


or Brandi


----------



## ChanelFan29

Not a Brandi fan either.


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> This makes sense, it would give Kyle some storylines beside being against LVP.
> She (Kyle) wasn't very happy when Brandi and Kim became buddies so Bravo would have something to film.
> And of course we know that Lesser Lisa wouldn't be happy with the return of Kim.
> Kim defiantly seems to have some dirt on Harry.


UGGH .. NO, NO, NO .. won't be watching at all!  Brandi lives in Encino (as does Kyle), so it wouldn't surprise me if they see each other / whatever.  I've seen Brandi in person and it's NOT pretty; honestly, Kyle looks better and she's older!  Brandi has had way too much Plastic Surgery and obviously, not by someone who is good .. she looks like the plump-oh-nutter - GROSS!


----------



## DD101

If they bring Brandi back, to me this shows how far down the show has gone.  Recycling old HW's back into the mix - to me it's an act of desperation.

I wish they would introduce something new......a show where the  fans vote people off. Like let the season play out.....have the reunion (let all involved have their say), then do a live vote to see who gets the boot. This I would love!


----------



## rockhollow

I agree, I really don't want Brandi to come back.
I haven't seen her in a while, but the last time she sure was looking like she's been to the plastic surgeon way too much.
I always find it strange that these ladies get all this work done and it looks terrible - do they really look at themselves in the mirror and think it looks good? Or they just keep having more work done hoping it will improve?


----------



## CeeJay

DD101 said:


> If they bring Brandi back, to me this shows how far down the show has gone.  Recycling old HW's back into the mix - to me it's an act of desperation.
> 
> I wish they would introduce something new......a show where the  fans vote people off. Like let the season play out.....have the reunion (let all involved have their say), then do a live vote to see who gets the boot. This I would love!


I would love this too, but I would prefer that there be a weekly vote .. and then starting with let's say, episode 3 .. they start getting shoo'd off!  Then again, who knows .. that might be boring since they would all try to be on their best behavior and we all know how amazingly PHONY these ladies are!


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> I agree, I really don't want Brandi to come back.
> I haven't seen her in a while, but the last time she sure was looking like she's been to the plastic surgeon way too much.
> I always find it strange that these ladies get all this work done and it looks terrible - do they really look at themselves in the mirror and think it looks good? Or they just keep having more work done hoping it will improve?


I have often wondered the same!!!  I think I've said this before, but sometimes when we have been out to dinner (oftentimes to a more fancy place), 'lo and behold, some lady will walk in and be a PS disaster and as much as I try, I oftentimes show my shock visibly (I think it likely has something to do with the fact that I used to paint portraits).  It makes me really sad when I see an elderly woman trying to hard so to look much younger when in fact, they look absolutely hideous!  I always wonder about what the husband must think; does he notice it, does he not care, or does he just have a mistress and let's the wife have the $$$?


----------



## DD101

CeeJay said:


> I would love this too, but I would prefer that there be a weekly vote .. and then starting with let's say, episode 3 .. they start getting shoo'd off!  Then again, who knows .. that might be boring since they would all try to be on their best behavior and we all know how amazingly PHONY these ladies are!



Ok, so they should do this (have fans vote HW's off)…...but they shouldn't tell the HW's till it's happening. This would be a terrific way to turn the tables! Let them behave anyway they want to for that season......then we'd lower the boom!

Of course you'd have to change it up each season, like one season fans vote off. Next season fans get to nominate who they would like to see brought onto the show.....of course there would be no guarantee that person would join the show.....but who knows, maybe they would. I'm sure Any has HW's waiting in the wings to join the show...….he could give us a choice who we would like to see brought on.

Then they could ask fans who they want demoted to a friend on the show.....you know, stuff like that. Because there has to be some drama, otherwise it would not be interesting. But we would decide how much is too much. This would be very interactive!


----------



## imgg

When I think of Brandi all I see is a women so drunk she didn't realize her dress was in her panties and her tampon string was showing.  Just wow.  Bringing her back would be a new low for Bravo if that's possible.


----------



## rockhollow

CeeJay said:


> I have often wondered the same!!!  I think I've said this before, but sometimes when we have been out to dinner (oftentimes to a more fancy place), 'lo and behold, some lady will walk in and be a PS disaster and as much as I try, I oftentimes show my shock visibly (I think it likely has something to do with the fact that I used to paint portraits).  It makes me really sad when I see an elderly woman trying to hard so to look much younger when in fact, they look absolutely hideous!  I always wonder about what the husband must think; does he notice it, does he not care, or does he just have a mistress and let's the wife have the $$$?



I'm all for a lady if she wants to, to have a bit of work done, but then there comes a time when to stop.

When you're getting into your late 50's/60's - why would you want your face to look like you are 30?
I went and saw Cher a few years ago, and it was so un-natural to see her face looking like she was in her 30's, when we all know she was in her 60's.
And of course, so often, their necks show their true age.


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> I'm all for a lady if she wants to, to have a bit of work done, but then there comes a time when to stop.
> 
> When you're getting into your late 50's/60's - why would you want your face to look like you are 30?
> I went and saw Cher a few years ago, and it was so un-natural to see her face looking like she was in her 30's, when we all know she was in her 60's.
> And of course, so often, their necks show their true age.


EXACTLY!!! .. and alas, yes .. Cher and her friend Loree Rodkin (who I met MANY times) look the same in that they are "attempting" to look so much younger but in fact, they look plastic.  The last time I saw Loree, I was so grossed out (this was back in Boston), that I just simply could not look at her (as I don't really know plastic surgery procedures, I don't really know what she had done .. but it appeared as though she had these "lines" - almost like a line of thick string placed into her lip lines - top & bottom).  

Women CAN do plastic surgery right; while I don't particularly like Christie Brinkley, she has a FANTASTIC surgeon because she does look great for her age!


----------



## CeeJay

HA .. well, you're all going to love this .. so who do I see at Gelson's (Grocery Store) in Encino, but Brandi herself!  WOW .. did she look 'rough'; sorry but no amount of surgery is going to erase those all-night benders when you are over 35!


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> HA .. well, you're all going to love this .. so who do I see at Gelson's (Grocery Store) in Encino, but Brandi herself!  WOW .. did she look 'rough'; sorry but no amount of surgery is going to erase those all-night benders when you are over 35!


Nothing is going to take the Brandi, out of her.  She seems like an ugly, broken soul.


----------



## CeeJay

Prufrock613 said:


> Nothing is going to take the Brandi, out of her.  She seems like an ugly, broken soul.


At first, I kind of felt sorry for her .. given that the ex cheated on her with Leann Rimes (no prize herself IMO), but seeing her a few years back on RHoBH and various things she has done (knowing full well that she had 2 young boys) .. well, yeah .. as we used to say "PWT".


----------



## chowlover2

DD101 said:


> If they bring Brandi back, to me this shows how far down the show has gone.  Recycling old HW's back into the mix - to me it's an act of desperation.
> 
> I wish they would introduce something new......a show where the  fans vote people off. Like let the season play out.....have the reunion (let all involved have their say), then do a live vote to see who gets the boot. This I would love!


That would be fabulous!


----------



## sgj99

I always liked what Lauren Bacall said about aging - that she had earned all of her wrinkles.  And she was a gorgeous woman in her later years.


----------



## lp640

More stolen money drama for the Kemsleys.  I say stolen because you know they take these loans knowing very well they aren’t going to pay it back. Why go on reality tv and bring attention to yourself if you’re going to be spending ill gotten money?

All of these wealth fakers.   I feel Vanderpump and Bethenney  are the only financially sound truly rich people on this entire stupid franchise.

I wonder they created puppy gate drama to bury all of their financial issues.  Wish Bravo showed Dorit being chased around the beach in the Bahamas by that debt collector. 

“
*‘RHOBH’ Star Dorit Kemsley’s Husband, PK, Ordered to Reveal Finances”*

*The husband of “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star Dorit Kemsley will have to show up to court with his bank statements stemming from a $1.2 million debt he has not paid off.

According to court documents obtained by The Blast, a Los Angeles judge has ordered Paul “PK” Kemsley to appear in court for an examination of his finances.
*
*https://theblast.com/real-housewives-dorit-kemsley-pk-reveal-finances/*


----------



## DC-Cutie

All I know is Denise Richards has my respect!!! When she said Charlie came for the house for Thanksgiving dinner with a hooker in the car and then proceeded to set a place at the table for her - I HOLLERED!!!!

My jaw dropped wide open!


----------



## TC1

"Even a hooker deserves a meal at Thanksgiving"


----------



## pjhm

RE: LVP's lie detector test---Can u believe how unreasonable and just plain mean these women are? How else can Lisa prove her innocence? The test results made fools out of all of them and now they are trying to spin it......


----------



## sdkitty

CeeJay said:


> I have often wondered the same!!!  I think I've said this before, but sometimes when we have been out to dinner (oftentimes to a more fancy place), 'lo and behold, some lady will walk in and be a PS disaster and as much as I try, I oftentimes show my shock visibly (I think it likely has something to do with the fact that I used to paint portraits).  It makes me really sad when I see an elderly woman trying to hard so to look much younger when in fact, they look absolutely hideous!  I always wonder about what the husband must think; does he notice it, does he not care, or does he just have a mistress and let's the wife have the $$$?


there are few things more tragic than the look of a clearly elderly woman with fish lips (and sometimes bolt-ons)


----------



## TC1

pjhm said:


> RE: LVP's lie detector test---Can u believe how unreasonable and just plain mean these women are? How else can Lisa prove her innocence? The test results made fools out of all of them and now they are trying to spin it......


Well, Lisa also created all the questions she wanted to be asked and sent them to Jon Sessa, so it doesn't look that legit. And I know Teddi and Rinna (on IG) both said "even Ted Bundy passed a lie detector test" 
I don't care either way..my fave part of the whole episode was Mauricio high as a kite


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Well, Lisa also created all the questions she wanted to be asked and sent them to Jon Sessa, so it doesn't look that legit. And I know Teddi and Rinna (on IG) both said "even Ted Bundy passed a lie detector test"
> I don't care either way..my fave part of the whole episode was Mauricio high as a kite


excuse me for interjecting.  I don't watch this show but I see bits and pieces on WWHL.  Mauricio was the one who didn't know who was getting married?  I thought that was funny


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> excuse me for interjecting.  I don't watch this show but I see bits and pieces on WWHL.  Mauricio was the one who didn't know who was getting married?  I thought that was funny


Yep...lol he made a toast to Camille and David..then about 5 mins later he said "who's getting married again?" 
Kyle said her hubby was partaking in some of the islands "offerings"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle and Maurico just wanted a free vacation.

The lie detector test was so stupid.


----------



## DD101

I thought Camille looked nice, I thought Mauricio was a hoot! But I was a bit surprised that Camille said she was keeping the 'Grammar' name. How disrespectful to her new husband.

I know she's keeping it because this way everyone will know she used to be married to Kelsey......how cheesy of her.


----------



## TC1

DD101 said:


> I thought Camille looked nice, I thought Mauricio was a hoot! But I was a bit surprised that Camille said she was keeping the 'Grammar' name. How disrespectful to her new husband.
> 
> I know she's keeping it because this way everyone will know she used to be married to Kelsey......how cheesy of her.


I thought the exact same. Then she pretends like it's because of the "paperwork" ummm, hey fool..you still have to do the paperwork to ADD Meyer


----------



## bellecate

DD101 said:


> I thought Camille looked nice, I thought Mauricio was a hoot! But I was a bit surprised that Camille said she was keeping the 'Grammar' name. How disrespectful to her new husband.
> 
> I know she's keeping it because this way everyone will know she used to be married to Kelsey......how cheesy of her.



I thought maybe she was keeping it because her children had that name and it was for them.


----------



## CeeJay

sdkitty said:


> there are few things more tragic than the look of a clearly elderly woman with fish lips (and sometimes bolt-ons)


RIGHT?!?!?!   In Calabasas, there is a boutique where one of the Sales Associates (who told me she was Armenian) has totally eff'd with her face.  Her nose is this turn-up Barbie which looks ridiculous on her face, she's had so much Botox that her face is pretty much expressionless, but those fish lips .. OMG!  Her side profile is just horrible; how can she not see this???  A dear friend of mine is one of the other Sales Associates, and I've asked her "how can she look like that and leave the house?"  I just DO NOT get it ..


----------



## TC1

bellecate said:


> I thought maybe she was keeping it because her children had that name and it was for them.


That would be valid, but that's not what she stated her reason was.


----------



## DD101

bellecate said:


> I thought maybe she was keeping it because her children had that name and it was for them.



Had she said that I would give her a pass. I can't recall exactly what she said but it wasn't for that reason.


----------



## DD101

TC1 said:


> I thought the exact same. Then she pretends like it's because of the "paperwork" ummm, hey fool..you still have to do the paperwork to ADD Meyer



Oh that's right!!!!! She said too much paperwork.....well it is a bit of paperwork, but wth - you just do it. Yeah she wants to cling to that Grammar name!!!!


----------



## haute okole

I have had tons of stuff done and have been botched.  Clearly, no one walks into a Drs office and asks to look ridiculous.  Sometimes when I see ladies who look ridiculous, I see the results of someone who is clearly mentally off.  Some one who perverts their own appearance does so because something upstairs is not right.  Alternatively, it is because a Dr. botched someone and that unfortunate patient must now wake up everyday and live with the deformity.  Next time you see a botched woman, try to decipher which of the two patients she may be, the mentally ill patient with a distorted sense of self, or a victim of a horrible mistake.  Either way, I feel bad for both and just thank God that when I woke up from surgery, I was happy with the results most of the time.


----------



## limom

I also think that after a certain age, everyone is getting stuff done and a weird appearance becomes the norm.
Every single woman I know Botox the crap out of herself. Between the frozen faces, the fillers and the trend of micro blending the eyebrows, I sometimes think that I am in the middle of a freak show.
Also for some of my friends/acquaintances, it is also a status symbol. 
Being “natural” is definitely out of the norm in my neck of the wood


----------



## LemonDrop

I'm in my late 40s and get fillers and botox and will continue to do so until I have to spend the money on my Depends or whatever.  My Grandma colored her hair and wore lipstick till she couldn't get out of bed anymore. Here's to whatever makes you feel beautiful !!


----------



## purseinsanity

LemonDrop said:


> I'm in my late 40s and get fillers and botox and will continue to do so until I have to spend the money on my Depends or whatever.  My Grandma colored her hair and wore lipstick till she couldn't get out of bed anymore. Here's to whatever makes you feel beautiful !!


LOL!  Lisa Rinna can sell you some Depends!    ITA.  Do whatever makes you happy and feel good about yourself!  I have yet to do anything surgical, or injectable, but never say never!


----------



## 336

Edwin looks so stupid wearing his skyline hat.


----------



## absolutpink

CeeJay said:


> RIGHT?!?!?!   In Calabasas, there is a boutique where one of the Sales Associates (who told me she was Armenian) has totally eff'd with her face.  Her nose is this turn-up Barbie which looks ridiculous on her face, she's had so much Botox that her face is pretty much expressionless, but those fish lips .. OMG!  Her side profile is just horrible; how can she not see this???  A dear friend of mine is one of the other Sales Associates, and I've asked her "how can she look like that and leave the house?"  I just DO NOT get it ..



Girls around here are really into getting those huge lips where they can barely move their move their lips, definitely are unable to close their mouths, and the side profile is unreal. It looks so awful and it's always baffled me how you can go that far with it. I actually asked my injector about it because everything she does for me is SO natural looking (no fillers though) and she said that it's the look they ask for, they see it as a status symbol. She also said that most respectable places refuse to inject to the overblown look.



DD101 said:


> Oh that's right!!!!! She said too much paperwork.....well it is a bit of paperwork, but wth - you just do it. Yeah she wants to cling to that Grammar name!!!!



So true. She said too much paperwork, which I get it totally is,but she's hyphenating so that excuse doesn't really work!

Highlights of this episode for me was Mauricio getting high and 

The lie detector test was so ridiculous! Also, I don't know what it is but I get a weird vibe from Edwin. Kinda like a cracked out ex-rock star who was never a rock star.


----------



## chowlover2

absolutpink said:


> Girls around here are really into getting those huge lips where they can barely move their move their lips, definitely are unable to close their mouths, and the side profile is unreal. It looks so awful and it's always baffled me how you can go that far with it. I actually asked my injector about it because everything she does for me is SO natural looking (no fillers though) and she said that it's the look they ask for, they see it as a status symbol. She also said that most respectable places refuse to inject to the overblown look.
> 
> 
> 
> So true. She said too much paperwork, which I get it totally is,but she's hyphenating so that excuse doesn't really work!
> 
> Highlights of this episode for me was Mauricio getting high and
> 
> The lie detector test was so ridiculous! Also, I don't know what it is but I get a weird vibe from Edwin. Kinda like a cracked out ex-rock star who was never a rock star.


Edwin gives me the creeps and I don't know why.


----------



## absolutpink

chowlover2 said:


> Edwin gives me the creeps and I don't know why.



So glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## simone72

TC1 said:


> I thought the exact same. Then she pretends like it's because of the "paperwork" ummm, hey fool..you still have to do the paperwork to ADD Meyer


She could at least pretend it’s so she has same last name as her kids and it makes things easier


----------



## Allisonfaye

CeeJay said:


> I would love this too, but I would prefer that there be a weekly vote .. and then starting with let's say, episode 3 .. they start getting shoo'd off!  Then again, who knows .. that might be boring since they would all try to be on their best behavior and we all know how amazingly PHONY these ladies are!





DD101 said:


> Ok, so they should do this (have fans vote HW's off)…...but they shouldn't tell the HW's till it's happening. This would be a terrific way to turn the tables! Let them behave anyway they want to for that season......then we'd lower the boom!
> 
> Of course you'd have to change it up each season, like one season fans vote off. Next season fans get to nominate who they would like to see brought onto the show.....of course there would be no guarantee that person would join the show.....but who knows, maybe they would. I'm sure Any has HW's waiting in the wings to join the show...….he could give us a choice who we would like to see brought on.
> 
> Then they could ask fans who they want demoted to a friend on the show.....you know, stuff like that. Because there has to be some drama, otherwise it would not be interesting. But we would decide how much is too much. This would be very interactive!



I don't see how they could make this work because the have to film and edit the show weeks or even months in advance. I am sure lots of footage ends up on the cutting room floor for being boring. 



DC-Cutie said:


> All I know is Denise Richards has my respect!!! When she said Charlie came for the house for Thanksgiving dinner with a hooker in the car and then proceeded to set a place at the table for her - I HOLLERED!!!!
> 
> My jaw dropped wide open!



As far as I can see, the only good decision DR has made in her life is adopting that girl.  I also like that she doesn't seem to want to badmouth everyone behind their back.


----------



## DD101

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't see how they could make this work because the have to film and edit the show weeks or even months in advance. I am sure lots of footage ends up on the cutting room floor for being boring.



They can film the season for however long it takes, but then at the reunion (they have to do it live and make it a 2 hour reunion)  they will surprise the HW's and tell them something different is about to happen. Andy can tell them that one of them will be kicked off the show right then and there. So during the 2nd hour of the reunion, this is when the fans would text which HW they want off. They will tally them fast so that at the end of that last hour, they lower the boom and someone get's the boot.

You can only do this once because if the HW knew about it beforehand, they would on their best behavior. So then next season, and every subsequent season there would need to be a twist that happens at each reunion. So far I have only thought of this one, LOL!


----------



## limom

DD101 said:


> They can film the season for however long it takes, but then at the reunion (they have to do it live and make it a 2 hour reunion)  they will surprise the HW's and tell them something different is about to happen. Andy can tell them that one of them will be kicked off the show right then and there. So during the 2nd hour of the reunion, this is when the fans would text which HW they want off. They will tally them fast so that at the end of that last hour, they lower the boom and someone get's the boot.
> 
> You can only do this once because if the HW knew about it beforehand, they would on their best behavior. So then next season, and every subsequent season there would need to be a twist that happens at each reunion. So far I have only thought of this one, LOL!


The viewers could also “fire” the housewives for being too boring and fake!


----------



## Prufrock613

I love me some Kate Chastain!
*https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.us...te-chastain-feud-on-twitter-during-rhobh/amp/*
*Teddi Mellencamp, Kate Chastain Feud on Twitter During ‘RHOBH’*
Sarah HearonMay 22, 2019
Feuds

_





Teddi Mellencamp and Kate Chastain. Paul Archuleta/Getty Images; Santiago Felipe/Getty Images

It’s safe to say *Kate Chastain* isn’t planning to hire *Teddi Mellencamp* to be accountable. The Below Deck star threw shade at her fellow Bravolebrity during the Tuesday, May 21, episode of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.

Celebrity Feuds: The Biggest Ever! 
“Im still not really sure what exactly an ‘accountability coach’ does, but I’m pretty certain it doesn’t require more time away one’s children than any other job the millions of working mothers have. #RHOBH,” Kate, 36, tweeted.

Teddi, who got emotional about balancing work and motherhood during Tuesday’s episode, was quick to shoot back.


“And I’m sure the millions of working moms struggle with mom guilt at some point,” the 37-year-old replied. “Never said my job and time was any more important or different. But if judging my feelings as a mother makes you happy go off I guess.”

Biggest ‘Real Housewives’ Feuds Ever 
Teddi and her husband, *Edwin Arroyave,* are parents of son Cruz and daughter Slate.

After Teddi criticized her costar *Lisa Vanderpump*’s decision to take a lie detector test on Tuesday’s episode, Kate fired off another tweet.

“Omg so basically now even lie detector tests need accountability training #RHOBH,” the chief stewardess wrote, referring to Teddi saying lie detectors aren’t always accurate.

After Teddi’s reply, Kate joked that she is accepts the “accountability for all of my #RHOBH tweets- past, present and future.”

She added: “Also I’m about to eat a pint of pistachio gelato.”

Stars Who Got Their Start on Reality TV 
The All In by Teddi CEO wasted no time responding, writing, “Great, and I’m gonna go fold some towels. Have a nice evening.”

*Kyle Richards* also came to her costar’s defense on Tuesday.

“Not sure if you’re a Mom or not but we all deal with Mom guilt at times when working,” the mother of four wrote to Kate. “Not only does Teddi work her ass off helping people and building her business but also being away from the kids when filming is hard sometimes. There are multiple jobs here.”



_


----------



## CeeJay

Prufrock613 said:


> I love me some Kate Chastain!
> *https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.us...te-chastain-feud-on-twitter-during-rhobh/amp/*
> *Teddi Mellencamp, Kate Chastain Feud on Twitter During ‘RHOBH’*
> Sarah HearonMay 22, 2019
> Feuds
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teddi Mellencamp and Kate Chastain. Paul Archuleta/Getty Images; Santiago Felipe/Getty Images
> 
> It’s safe to say *Kate Chastain* isn’t planning to hire *Teddi Mellencamp* to be accountable. The Below Deck star threw shade at her fellow Bravolebrity during the Tuesday, May 21, episode of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.
> 
> Celebrity Feuds: The Biggest Ever!
> “Im still not really sure what exactly an ‘accountability coach’ does, but I’m pretty certain it doesn’t require more time away one’s children than any other job the millions of working mothers have. #RHOBH,” Kate, 36, tweeted.
> 
> Teddi, who got emotional about balancing work and motherhood during Tuesday’s episode, was quick to shoot back.
> 
> 
> “And I’m sure the millions of working moms struggle with mom guilt at some point,” the 37-year-old replied. “Never said my job and time was any more important or different. But if judging my feelings as a mother makes you happy go off I guess.”
> 
> Biggest ‘Real Housewives’ Feuds Ever
> Teddi and her husband, *Edwin Arroyave,* are parents of son Cruz and daughter Slate.
> 
> After Teddi criticized her costar *Lisa Vanderpump*’s decision to take a lie detector test on Tuesday’s episode, Kate fired off another tweet.
> 
> “Omg so basically now even lie detector tests need accountability training #RHOBH,” the chief stewardess wrote, referring to Teddi saying lie detectors aren’t always accurate.
> 
> After Teddi’s reply, Kate joked that she is accepts the “accountability for all of my #RHOBH tweets- past, present and future.”
> 
> She added: “Also I’m about to eat a pint of pistachio gelato.”
> 
> Stars Who Got Their Start on Reality TV
> The All In by Teddi CEO wasted no time responding, writing, “Great, and I’m gonna go fold some towels. Have a nice evening.”
> 
> *Kyle Richards* also came to her costar’s defense on Tuesday.
> 
> “Not sure if you’re a Mom or not but we all deal with Mom guilt at times when working,” the mother of four wrote to Kate. “Not only does Teddi work her ass off helping people and building her business but also being away from the kids when filming is hard sometimes. There are multiple jobs here.”
> 
> 
> _


Definitely prefer Kate to Teddi, but Kate can be a major 'mean girl' some times .. Teddi is just boring as heck!  Kyle, just STFU .. I saw your true nature at the Grocery Store you pompous a@@hat!


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> Definitely prefer Kate to Teddi, but Kate can be a major 'mean girl' some times .. Teddi is just boring as heck!  Kyle, just STFU .. I saw your true nature at the Grocery Store you pompous a@@hat!


I agree that Kate can be a mean girl, but she has the brains and a tongue like a whip.  None of these HW’s stands a chance with her sarcasm and wit.


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> Definitely prefer Kate to Teddi, but Kate can be a major 'mean girl' some times .. Teddi is just boring as heck!  Kyle, just STFU .. I saw your true nature at the Grocery Store you pompous a@@hat!


Poor Kyle, she will be forever known as that bish at the grocery!


----------



## LemonDrop

Denise is growing on me.


----------



## CeeJay

Prufrock613 said:


> I agree that Kate can be a mean girl, but she has the brains and a tongue like a whip.  None of these HW’s stands a chance with her sarcasm and wit.


Yes indeed; I think she's incredibly talented with some of the parties that she puts together and honestly, that cannot be an easy job when you think about it .. with some of those guest on-board!


----------



## rockhollow

Again, even though I love me some LVP, I didn't like the whole 'lie detector test'.
I have also read that in some instances, the test is not always  100% correct.
And with LVP saying that she had sent the questions to John to give to the tester, just didn't sit well with me.
And sadly, we all know that if she hadn't passed with flying colours, we never would have seen that footage.
To me, this test worked against her.
And we see that with the response by the other ladies, it just gave them more to talk about. Vanderpump should have just stayed silent now.

I'm another who love the 'high' Mauricio - extra amusing.
The Hawaii scenes were nice to see, all the ladies getting along - except when Kyle had to bring up the LVP stuff.

Camille was a beautiful bride. She's thankfully back to to regular catty self though - I wasn't at all surprised to hear her say she was keeping the Grammer name - no way she's want to lose that Hollywood connection.
Again where was that woman who was her bestist friend - wasn't it Dee?


----------



## simone72

rockhollow said:


> Again, even though I love me some LVP, I didn't like the whole 'lie detector test'.
> I have also read that in some instances, the test is not always  100% correct.
> And with LVP saying that she had sent the questions to John to give to the tester, just didn't sit well with me.
> And sadly, we all know that if she hadn't passed with flying colours, we never would have seen that footage.
> To me, this test worked against her.
> And we see that with the response by the other ladies, it just gave them more to talk about. Vanderpump should have just stayed silent now.
> 
> I'm another who love the 'high' Mauricio - extra amusing.
> The Hawaii scenes were nice to see, all the ladies getting along - except when Kyle had to bring up the LVP stuff.
> 
> Camille was a beautiful bride. She's thankfully back to to regular catty self though - I wasn't at all surprised to hear her say she was keeping the Grammer name - no way she's want to lose that Hollywood connection.
> Again where was that woman who was her bestist friend - wasn't it Dee?


Been wondering about Dee for weeks what a mystery! From besties to disappearing and not even her name written on the screen as far as friend or something


----------



## Allisonfaye

Is anyone else besides me sick and tired of hearing these ladies go on and on about how great of mother they are? The latest is Denise going on and on about leaving her kids to work. We get it.  You are a great mom. Kyle does it. Rinna does it. Camille does it and Dorit does it.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Also, Erika......she can't even sing without all those electronic voice modifiers....and more and more it just looks like her husband bankrolling her need to get up and 'perform'.


----------



## RueMonge

Allisonfaye said:


> Is anyone else besides me sick and tired of hearing these ladies go on and on about how great of mother they are? The latest is Denise going on and on about leaving her kids to work. We get it.  You are a great mom. Kyle does it. Rinna does it. Camille does it and Dorit does it.



Exactly.  But how else are they going to show that they are just like us?  Except you never see one of them with baby poo on their clothes and spit up in their hair trying to balance a checkbook.


----------



## baghagg

Did anyone else notice that Dorit packed the fuschia full length dress that Lisa Rinna wore to Camille's wedding?  Dorit was packing it while talking with her mother about that dress and that she was going to wear it to the wedding, etc.
#fugazy
#staged


----------



## Prufrock613

Camille, needs to pick a lane & commit.  She flips and flops, more than a fish out of water.

Really, Lesser Lisa never thought that Kyle’s sister may not be at the party?  Give me a break.


----------



## TC1

Must Kyle constantly tug and adjust everything she wears?. If it doesn't fit..don't wear it. Geez..


----------



## chowlover2

I actually liked the bridesmaid gown on Kyle. I thought it was much more flattering than the usual stuff she wears. Did anyone else catch her " Mrs. Umansky " crystal clutch?


----------



## 336

^ I actually really liked the clutch. 

“This party cost 15 Birkin bags”


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Can't believe we've gone from puppies to rabbits and Kim to Brandi (next week from the previews).  
I would be mortified if my mother threw me a 30th birthday party like Kyle did for her daughter.
Erika looked so tame at the Halloween Party - she's worn things on the show that would be far more Halloweenish in "real life" like that dominatrix outfit in Berlin or her Japanese blow up doll look.
Such a dud of a season.


----------



## 336

Kyle looks great for her age but seeing her butt hanging out was just too much!


----------



## sgj99

the whole interaction between Rinna and Kim was so stupid!  Kim is just too out of touch.  why does she expect Rinna to apologize but she thinks she didn't do anything wrong at the reunion giving the bunny back?  while both incidents were ridiculous if each party has their feelings hurt than that's the way it is.  Kim couldn't acknowledge she hurt Rinna yet expected Rinna to bend-over backwards to kiss her ass.  while both women wouldn't know authentic emotions if they were hit over the head with them i found it very telling how Kim can't say she was wrong too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I cannot believe these ladies went way back to the teddy bear reunion!!!  WTF!


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> I cannot believe these ladies went way back to the teddy bear reunion!!!  WTF!


Gotta brush up everyone's memory..if they're gonna bring Kim Richards back. Urgh, she brings nothing to this show.


----------



## kemilia

336 said:


> Kyle looks great for her age but seeing her butt hanging out was just too much!


Haven't watched this episode yet--something to look forward to!


----------



## kemilia

chowlover2 said:


> I actually liked the bridesmaid gown on Kyle. I thought it was much more flattering than the usual stuff she wears. Did anyone else catch her " Mrs. Umansky " crystal clutch?


I haven't seen this episode yet (but I will tonight) but ... this clutch with her married name AND the humping/makeout session with said hubbie--hmmm, could something be not so great in this marriage?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle getting her mammogram was grating my nerves.  As a woman, I understand.  But she was just doing the most.  Calm down sis.


----------



## RueMonge

I am not onboard for Kim or the bunny or Brandi. Nope.


----------



## DC-Cutie

RueMonge said:


> I am not onboard for Kim or the bunny or Brandi. Nope.


ditto.... keep it moving Bravo.

it's clear as day that without LVP, production is grasping for storylines.


----------



## rockhollow

I just found the whole mammogram section so stupid - I agree, Bravo is grasping at straws trying to find something to film.
And Kyle crying over her test was just too much. As someone who suffers sometimes by anxiety attacks, the last thing you'd want was someone to be filming you - the whole thing was just too scripted.

So I guess with LVP refusing to film with the others, they have to have another bad guy - and it's Camille.
Lesser Lisa might as well have just said what Camille said, instead of just telling half of it, you know she'll spill the whole story for some more air time.

I wasn't very fond of the halloween/birthday party of Kyle's - just another excuse for them all to wear scant outfits.
What was Teddi suppose to be? 
As mentioned as well, I'd be mortified if that was the party my mom threw for my birthday!


----------



## simone72

Ugh just watched the episode and seeing Kim and Kyle interacting with each other felt so uncomfortable then the whole bunny thing yikes!
Denise has a different side which we are just starting to see and yes I agree with phony  Camille that Teddi is too big for her bridges lol


----------



## Ceeyahd

sgj99 said:


> the whole interaction between Rinna and Kim was so stupid!  Kim is just too out of touch.  why does she expect Rinna to apologize but she thinks she didn't do anything wrong at the reunion giving the bunny back?  while both incidents were ridiculous if each party has their feelings hurt than that's the way it is.  Kim couldn't acknowledge she hurt Rinna yet expected Rinna to bend-over backwards to kiss her ass.  while both women wouldn't know authentic emotions if they were hit over the head with them i found it very telling how Kim can't say she was wrong too.



I found last night to be manufactured.


----------



## simone72

Bravo may be bringing back these old housewives to see if ratings go up and take from there.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I just found the whole mammogram section so stupid - I agree, Bravo is grasping at straws trying to find something to film.
> And Kyle crying over her test was just too much. As someone who suffers sometimes by anxiety attacks, the last thing you'd want was someone to be filming you - the whole thing was just too scripted.
> 
> So I guess with LVP refusing to film with the others, they have to have another bad guy - and it's Camille.
> Lesser Lisa might as well have just said what Camille said, instead of just telling half of it, you know she'll spill the whole story for some more air time.
> 
> I wasn't very fond of the halloween/birthday party of Kyle's - just another excuse for them all to wear scant outfits.
> What was Teddi suppose to be?
> As mentioned as well, I'd be mortified if that was the party my mom threw for my birthday!


Teddi & Edwin were dressed and the Joker and Harley Quinn. 
If this party cost as much as 15 Birkin bags..that's just overkill. Farrah is turning 30 and still needs a party like this??. Odd


----------



## simone72

I almost forgot it was Farrah’s party! Imagine when little miss Portia turns 16 !


----------



## pjhm

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle getting her mammogram was grating my nerves.  As a woman, I understand.  But she was just doing the most.  Calm down sis.


That was cray-doesn’t she have her own doctor who has her history of mammograms, why go to someone else, unless it was for the cameras.....


----------



## KellyObsessed

I just caught up on last weeks episode, more or less half watching it; until my ears pricked up hearing Maurizio talking to Kyle about a son, and then trusts, wills etc.
It just didn't sound right.   It didn't sound like Maurizio.   I thought, what is he up to?     Later when he rambled on about a second chance for happiness for Camille, it sounded odd to me too.     I don't care how or what he partook in, he raised my red flags.    I hope he doesn't have a son out there to carry on the Umansky name.
I actually like Kyle, and they have a nice family.    I was just put off by Maurizio talking about a son, at this stage of their marriage.


----------



## Ceeyahd

KellyObsessed said:


> I just caught up on last weeks episode, more or less half watching it; until my ears pricked up hearing Maurizio talking to Kyle about a son, and then trusts, wills etc.
> It just didn't sound right.   It didn't sound like Maurizio.   I thought, what is he up to?     Later when he rambled on about a second chance for happiness for Camille, it sounded odd to me too.     I don't care how or what he partook in, he raised my red flags.    I hope he doesn't have a son out there to carry on the Umansky name.
> I actually like Kyle, and they have a nice family.    I was just put off by Maurizio talking about a son, at this stage of their marriage.



Lol. Red flags, Kyle deserves nothing less. Perhaps they're just sitting up there storyline for next season. Kyle didn't seem too bothered.


----------



## tweegy

Oh wow another episode of them talking about LVP.....I'm shocked.


----------



## imgg

KellyObsessed said:


> I just caught up on last weeks episode, more or less half watching it; until my ears pricked up hearing Maurizio talking to Kyle about a son, and then trusts, wills etc.
> It just didn't sound right.   It didn't sound like Maurizio.   I thought, what is he up to?     Later when he rambled on about a second chance for happiness for Camille, it sounded odd to me too.     I don't care how or what he partook in, he raised my red flags.    I hope he doesn't have a son out there to carry on the Umansky name.
> I actually like Kyle, and they have a nice family.    I was just put off by Maurizio talking about a son, at this stage of their marriage.


 I kind of get it when you have so many children of the same sex wanting another child in hopes of getting the opposite sex.  Mauricio seems like a mans man and I can see why he would want a son but those days are over Kyle is 50!  That said, I stopped watching so I didn't see the episode.  I kind of like Maurcio but I also think of him as a sleaze too for some reason.


----------



## Prufrock613

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle getting her mammogram was grating my nerves.  As a woman, I understand.  But she was just doing the most.  Calm down sis.


A million women get mammograms, every day.  I wonder if her hyper - disease anxiety was a way to get attention as a child?


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Teddi & Edwin were dressed and the Joker and Harley Quinn.
> If this party cost as much as 15 Birkin bags..that's just overkill. Farrah is turning 30 and still needs a party like this??. Odd


Kyle needed it


----------



## pjhm

Speaking about mammograms, didn’t know Rinna had implants - surprised she let the world know


----------



## VickyB

My fav exchange of the episode was...
Kim: My feelings aren't hurt.
Denise: So what's the problem?
 to you, Denise!!!!


----------



## VickyB

TC1 said:


> Gotta brush up everyone's memory..if they're gonna bring Kim Richards back. Urgh, she brings nothing to this show.


ITA. Are we ever going to be done for good with that insufferable, hateful, unglued Kim Richards??? Seriously, there is some kinda mental deficiency at play.


----------



## VickyB

LemonDrop said:


> Denise is growing on me.





Prufrock613 said:


> Camille, needs to pick a lane & commit.  She flips and flops, more than a fish out of water.
> 
> Really, Lesser Lisa never thought that Kyle’s sister may not be at the party?  Give me a break.



Could not be more true!!!!! She's got fluff for brains and not interesting at all even when she is trying to be salacious or catty. Plus, I just can't with the pulled/injected face, fake tan, over inflated boobs and vacuous stare.
I much prefer Dorit to Camille and Kim and indicating that I prefer Dorit over anybody is really saying something!!!!!!!


----------



## Gal4Dior

This episode, by far, was the most dull to watch. From Kyle over reacting in the mammogram scene, to all these ladies having an excuse to parade around like strippers. The only thing they have to talk about now is LVP’s lie detector test and Camille kissing up to LVP?!? They all need to get a life. It’s just proof that LVP commands the show. Even when she doesn’t film, she’s a storyline!!


----------



## VickyB

LVSistinaMM said:


> This episode, by far, was the most dull to watch. From Kyle over reacting in the mammogram scene, to all these ladies having an excuse to parade around like strippers. The only thing they have to talk about now is LVP’s lie detector test and Camille kissing up to LVP?!? They all need to get a life. It’s just proof that LVP commands the show. Even when she doesn’t film, she’s a storyline!!


This is true!
I must admit tho that I didn't miss LVP or Ken at all this episode. LVP also falls flat when she films with just people on her payroll.


----------



## kemilia

VickyB said:


> ITA. Are we ever going to be done for good with that insufferable, hateful, unglued Kim Richards??? Seriously, there is some kinda mental deficiency at play.


No, we are not done with Kim--if it brings up the *RATINGS*!

I don't want to see her again, she's fragile and does not need the cr*p this show would dish out about her and to her. And while I did like Brandi back in the day, don't want her back either. But they both probably could use the $$$$ so who knows?


----------



## kemilia

simone72 said:


> I almost forgot it was Farrah’s party! Imagine when little miss Portia turns 16 !


Oh geez! I hope the RHOBH is done by then!


----------



## chowlover2

I actually thought Kim looked good in the confessional. She looks healthy, doesn't have the alcohol bloat she used to. Staying off tV is good for her.


----------



## chaneljewel

Kim annoys me with her twitchy facial expressions. Take her off for good.  I normally like Kyle but the playboy bunny costume was too much!  Camille is too fake for me.  She’s annoying and a trouble maker too.  I see no purpose for her on the show.  Another boring, ridiculous show.


----------



## chowlover2

chaneljewel said:


> Kim annoys me with her twitchy facial expressions. Take her off for good.  I normally like Kyle but the playboy bunny costume was too much!  Camille is too fake for me.  She’s annoying and a trouble maker too.  I see no purpose for her on the show.  Another boring, ridiculous show.


I could not believe the playboy bunny costume. Particularly on someone who has body issues like Kyle with all the pulling and tugging. Maybe something is going on with Mr. U? She has been over the top with him this whole season...


----------



## VickyB

chowlover2 said:


> I actually thought Kim looked good in the confessional. She looks healthy, doesn't have the alcohol bloat she used to. Staying off tV is good for her.


Sure but she still acted and sounded insane.


----------



## VickyB

kemilia said:


> Oh geez! I hope the RHOBH is done by then!


Me too! Kyle sure has done a number on that kid.


----------



## VickyB

chaneljewel said:


> Kim annoys me with her twitchy facial expressions. Take her off for good.  I normally like Kyle but the playboy bunny costume was too much!  Camille is too fake for me.  She’s annoying and a trouble maker too.  I see no purpose for her on the show.  Another boring, ridiculous show.



OMG! So true! Both she and Kyle have the _*mannerisms and beady-eyed looks of startled chickens*_!!!!!!!!!!! They look like they are about to lay eggs.


----------



## swags

pjhm said:


> That was cray-doesn’t she have her own doctor who has her history of mammograms, why go to someone else, unless it was for the cameras.....


That had to be a camera mammo. From the front desk person fitting her in right away, not another patient in site, to the results being given immediately, I doubt any of it was real.


----------



## swags

I don't think Kim is all there mentally. Rinna going after Kim Erika style and then giving a heartfelt apology - maybe she was channeling her soap days. 
Also, I notice Harry isn't going to any of the HW events with her.


----------



## Allisonfaye

TC1 said:


> Must Kyle constantly tug and adjust everything she wears?. If it doesn't fit..don't wear it. Geez..



I think it might be a nervous habit. She is talking a lot about how she has anxiety.



pjhm said:


> Speaking about mammograms, didn’t know Rinna had implants - surprised she let the world know



Haha. I would have been surprised if she _didn't _have implants.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle has always tugged at and adjusted her clothes.  She's most comfortable in batwing tops.


----------



## Mrs.Z

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle has always tugged at and adjusted her clothes.  She's most comfortable in batwing tops.


Because they are too tight....like the busted bunny suit with 80% booty hanging out.


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> I could not believe the playboy bunny costume. Particularly on someone who has body issues like Kyle with all the pulling and tugging. Maybe something is going on with Mr. U? She has been over the top with him this whole season...


I don’t know about her and Maurice but who would want to wear a bunny costume at her own daughter’s thirtieth Birthday party?
Talk about thirsty!
The umanskys are a nice looking couple but they are so unoriginal, imo.
Dorit and PK stole the show, imo.


----------



## simone72

Kyle has a beautiful family but she is so insecure about herself and her marriage and trying to overdo everything she just needs to calm down


----------



## Prufrock613

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle has always tugged at and adjusted her clothes.  She's most comfortable in batwing tops.


...and kaftans.


----------



## DD101

Kim did look good in the confessional, her hair looked gorgeous - like it used to. But at the party, her hair looked frizzy and fried. Then Rinna dressed as Erika, ok that was funny, but to then go after Kim again? I wish Kim dragged her over to the pool and threw her in it! Now that could have been the highlight of an otherwise boring episode!


----------



## jess236

VickyB said:


> My fav exchange of the episode was...
> Kim: My feelings aren't hurt.
> Denise: So what's the problem?
> to you, Denise!!!!



I think Kim said, "my feelings ARE hurt".  That's why Kyle and Kim looked at each other in exasperation and just ended the conversation when Denise said, "then what's the problem."   Denise seemed a little clued out and overly aggressive. IMHO


----------



## Stephie2800

For those of us who LOVED Portia’s dog bowl, LOL!!!


----------



## Rouge H

425.00 are you kidding me


----------



## CeeJay

According to the Daily 'Fail' (Mail), LVP has said that we will not see her in anymore RHoBH episodes as they didn't film her (per her comments).  Makes me wonder: 
1.  Will she even bother showing up to the Reunion? 
2.  Is this the setting of the stage where she will no longer be on the show (the article kind of hinted to that). 

As I've said before, that will be the end of the show for  me; I've only watched (at most) 2 episodes this season ..


----------



## Rouge H

Last I read she was going to be at the reunion.

https://radaronline.com/exclusives/2019/05/lisa-vanderpump-rhobh-reuion/


----------



## CeeJay

Rouge H said:


> Last I read she was going to be at the reunion.
> 
> https://radaronline.com/exclusives/2019/05/lisa-vanderpump-rhobh-reuion/


Hmmmmm .. THIS should be interesting .. and note that it says 'CLOSURE'!!!  Closure vis-a-vis - leaving the show  -OR-  her getting in her last digs to the rest of the cast (as we all know, she can show her claws and god knows .. I love it when she does especially with the rest of those dingbats!)


----------



## LemonDrop

so many ridiculous random things I could comment on but I'll just say I found it a bit gross that Kyle was wearing that bunny suit all up in her coochie and then talking about returning it.   It's bad enough that when we buy swimsuits or lingerie we all know that someone has most likely tried it on. We hope respectfully and quickly with the little protector still in it.  We all hope. But seeing her sitting around in it, talking on the phone, squeezing her thighs together because she had to pee and then telling Mauricio he shouldn't have ripped it off because she might need to return it.   yuck I think after 5 minutes of wearing that you own it.


----------



## CeeJay

LemonDrop said:


> so many ridiculous random things I could comment on but I'll just say I found it a bit gross that Kyle was wearing that bunny suit all up in her coochie and then talking about returning it.   It's bad enough that when we buy swimsuits or lingerie we all know that someone has most likely tried it on. We hope respectfully and quickly with the little protector still in it.  We all hope. But seeing her sitting around in it, talking on the phone, squeezing her thighs together because she had to pee and then telling Mauricio he shouldn't have ripped it off because she might need to return it.   yuck I think after 5 minutes of wearing that you own it.


WHAT?!??!?! .. OMG!!!!  That is DISGUSTING, and I thought her behavior at the Grocery Store was bad enough .. this takes the CAKE and more!!!  I hope EVERYONE who saw that thought the same as you and she should be 100% CALLED OUT on this; GA-ROSS!!!


----------



## haute okole

Note to self:  Do NOT buy Bunny Suit at Trashy Lingerie on La Cienega, even if it is on sale.


----------



## Swanky

She had on stockings under it IIRC.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Swanky said:


> She had on stockings under it IIRC.



Yes, but still.


----------



## lulilu

jess236 said:


> I think Kim said, "my feelings ARE hurt".  That's why Kyle and Kim looked at each other in exasperation and just ended the conversation when Denise said, "then what's the problem."   Denise seemed a little clued out and overly aggressive. IMHO



Denise was clearly showing her bias for her "good friend" Rinna in that scene.  Butting in where she didn't belong.  And if it's just an "effing stuffed animal, " why didn't she tell Rinna to forget it instead of aggressively going after Kim apropos of nothing?


----------



## Swanky

Just seems like stockings or the safety sticker strip thingy is similar enough *shrugs*


----------



## DC-Cutie

I didn't have an issue with the Bunny costume, but I took issue with Kyle's wide leg gallop walk thing she does while in the bunny suit


----------



## lp640

Vanderpump has officially quit RHOBH and will not attend the reunion according to a daily fail “exclusive”


----------



## LemonDrop

lp640 said:


> Vanderpump has officially quit RHOBH and will not attend the reunion according to a daily fail “exclusive”



I really haven't and won't miss her.  But, I hate that they are dragging all these old stories up that have been played out.  I'm over Camille.  Over Kim Richards.  Over Brandi.  I'm actually beginning to enjoy Denise. I don't love her but at least her actions are still new and fresh to me.


----------



## Mrs.Z

LemonDrop said:


> I really haven't and won't miss her.  But, I hate that they are dragging all these old stories up that have been played out.  I'm over Camille.  Over Kim Richards.  Over Brandi.  I'm actually beginning to enjoy Denise. I don't love her but at least her actions are still new and fresh to me.



Agreed!  They need a drastic shake up.  I’m over everyone, including LVP.


----------



## CeeJay

Just saw it on the Daily Fail .. that's it for me, the others are a Snooze Fest on steroids ..


----------



## DC-Cutie

No LVP, no show. 

All it took was one woman leaving to turn this show into a snooze fest


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> No LVP, no show.
> 
> All it took was one woman leaving to turn this show into a snooze fest


Well, it was pretty bad this season .. I saw all of 2 shows and just couldn't tune in to the rest ..


----------



## Swanky

I'm not an LVP fan, I won't miss her.


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> No LVP, no show.
> 
> All it took was one woman leaving to turn this show into a snooze fest



I think if LVP left on her own it wouldn't have been a snoozefest, not a storyline. The snooze fest came from the storyline in all the pettiness, and LVP still being the mean girls' storyline. I wasn't one to have faves, I've been one that has ladies that get on my nerves, least faves. These women have caused me to stan LVP. I will not watch the show anymore, I don't enjoy this type of crap. I want fabulous lifestyles, not overgrown juvenile insecure women..


----------



## RueMonge

I hope the story is correct that LVP is not doing the reunion. I wouldn't want to hear it all rehashed and I think I'm relieved that I don't have to watch this show anymore


----------



## Ceeyahd

RueMonge said:


> I hope the story is correct that LVP is not doing the reunion. I wouldn't want to hear it all rehashed and I think I'm relieved that I don't have to watch this show anymore



Honestly, if this mean girl crap is genuine, and they really be hazed LVP during a vulnerable time, and she sincerely has no plans to return... I hope she pulls a Maloof and doesn't bother showing up. Then the reunion can continue the snoozefest, what are they going to talk about, Camille's wedding, Denise's man's penis. Puppy-gate, Dorits sore feelings, EJs lack of purpose in life, Kyle's new found penchant for PDA, HA, I can't even think of a worthy Rinna moment - except her disappearing husband and cute mini Kelly - her mom's attack. Ah, there's Hi I'm Teddi, and the first lie she almost was manipulated into. It's all been said ad nauseum. What a bunch of nothings.


----------



## LemonDrop

I would seriously be thrilled if next season was "The ALL NEW Beverly Hills Housewives".    I would miss Rinna a little bit.  But, I can follow her on Instagram.


----------



## lp640

Scene with Rinna’s family was super uncomfortable to watch.  Their daughter needs a good slap.


----------



## Ceeyahd

lp640 said:


> Scene with Rinna’s family was super uncomfortable to watch.  Their daughter needs a good slap.



Incredibly rude and disrespectful young lady. The didn't fall from the tree.


----------



## ck2802

If LVP leaves I’m out too.  These so called ‘ladies’ are a disgrace.  They don’t offer anything that I tuned in to watch on this show.
I am also sick of them getting actresses on the show.  I know Kyle & LVP were actresses back in the day, but they also had Adrienne, Camille & Taylor.  Now they’re all has been actresses trying to use the show to make a comeback.  Or Erika Jayne trying to be the new Lady Gaga.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

What did Brandi do to her face?? Whatever she had done, it affects her speech. Fast forward to 3:18:


----------



## DC-Cutie

apparently she had some botched face work and it left her with paralysis.  Even with that issue, she still continues to get cosmetic procedures, that still look botched


GirlieShoppe said:


> What did Brandi do to her face?? Whatever she had done, it affects her speech. Fast forward to 3:18:


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DC-Cutie said:


> apparently she had some botched face work and it left her with paralysis.  Even with that issue, she still continues to get cosmetic procedures, that still look botched



Oh, wow! I had no idea!


----------



## TC1

lp640 said:


> Scene with Rinna’s family was super uncomfortable to watch.  Their daughter needs a good slap.


Totally agree, no wonder Harry prefers camping, alone, in Canada.


----------



## haute okole

Shame on Lisa Rinna to try to explain away her daughter’s atrocious behavior on an eating disorder.  Karma is a biotch.  Lisa is a rude judgmental disrespectful drama queen and so is her daughter.  The fact that both may have eating disorders is not the point.  What was uncomfortable to watch was a father busy cooking dinner for his wife and kids and the entitled wife and one of the ungrateful kids refusing to eat, criticizing the food, and being openly disrespectful IN FRONT OF CAMERAS to the Dad who just cooked for his family.  Wow!  Lesser Lisa is an embarrassment.  At least with Kyle and Yolanda, their kids seem kind and respectful to their parents.  Rinna should reflect on why her kid is so pissed.  Harry is right, Rinna needs to get her kids off the show and be a mother.


----------



## RueMonge

I agree that the dinner with Lisa and HARRY HAMLIN was so uncomfortable to watch. And the girls were both ungrateful for dinner. However, I see a girl who is really spinning about food. She's allergic, blah blah, she will eat salad, but not that salad, blah blah. She is screaming for help. 

Kyle looked really happy to be queen bee at the dinner to discuss the trip.


----------



## Ceeyahd

haute okole said:


> Shame on Lisa Rinna to try to explain away her daughter’s atrocious behavior on an eating disorder.  Karma is a biotch.  Lisa is a rude judgmental disrespectful drama queen and so is her daughter.  The fact that both may have eating disorders is not the point.  What was uncomfortable to watch was a father busy cooking dinner for his wife and kids and the entitled wife and one of the ungrateful kids refusing to eat, criticizing the food, and being openly disrespectful IN FRONT OF CAMERAS to the Dad who just cooked for his family.  Wow!  Lesser Lisa is an embarrassment.  At least with Kyle and Yolanda, their kids seem kind and respectful to their parents.  Rinna should reflect on why her kid is so pissed.  Harry is right, Rinna needs to get her kids off the show and be a mother.



I wonder who has control of the edits on these family interactions. Whether it was Bravo or lesser Lisa what a shameful thing to put your daughter through, and your husband. Disrespectful for all involved and all issues involved.


----------



## imgg

haute okole said:


> Shame on Lisa Rinna to try to explain away her daughter’s atrocious behavior on an eating disorder.  Karma is a biotch.  Lisa is a rude judgmental disrespectful drama queen and so is her daughter.  The fact that both may have eating disorders is not the point.  What was uncomfortable to watch was a father busy cooking dinner for his wife and kids and the entitled wife and one of the ungrateful kids refusing to eat, criticizing the food, and being openly disrespectful IN FRONT OF CAMERAS to the Dad who just cooked for his family.  Wow!  Lesser Lisa is an embarrassment.  At least with Kyle and Yolanda, their kids seem kind and respectful to their parents.  Rinna should reflect on why her kid is so pissed.  *Harry is right, Rinna needs to get her kids off the show and be a mother.*


Did he say this on the show?  If so, good for him!


----------



## imgg

Ceeyahd said:


> I wonder who has control of the edits on these family interactions. Whether it was Bravo or lesser Lisa what a shameful thing to put your daughter through, and your husband. Disrespectful for all involved and all issues involved.


You can see the arrogance and smugness on Rinna's face.  My money is she started the dog gate issue and from the episodes I watched, she is the one who kept it going. Jealously is never attractive.


----------



## legaldiva

RueMonge said:


> I agree that the dinner with Lisa and HARRY HAMLIN was so uncomfortable to watch. And the girls were both ungrateful for dinner. However, I see a girl who is really spinning about food. She's allergic, blah blah, she will eat salad, but not that salad, blah blah. She is screaming for help.
> 
> Kyle looked really happy to be queen bee at the dinner to discuss the trip.


I was so triggered by this scene.  A mom who is so focused on the limelight that she puts the awkward family dinner outside in front of cameras.  A dad who is marginally interested in the people at the table & a daughter (Amelia) who is just crying out for attention--real, actual, human attention from her parents. And doing it in that characteristic teenage way of "I hate you so love me."
It brought back so much of my WHOLE teen experience.  Those poor girls. They  need their mom to be emotionally present & their dad to show up, too.  I wonder how often he is actually away.  And why doesn't he take his kids on these epic camping trips?  What a luxury to do that in the first place & what an opportunity fr bonding!


----------



## TC1

The way Harry looked when he said to Lisa "I think you're the one responsible for this behavior" said a lot. Clearly he's not worried about saying it on camera..so in Lisa's desire to promote these kids' careers...she's let them get away with too much.
Poor Harry couldn't even get cheese for his own burger, nor buy the right kind of veggie burgers.
If that scene was supposed to show a happy family unit, it failed. Miserably.


----------



## jess236

Lisa's daughter gave her father the middle finger behind his back on TV?!   Poor Harry!


----------



## brooke lynn

What the heck is going on here? 
First finding out LVP is leaving the show the same day a new episode airs with BRANDI showing up???!!!!
Teddi has really shown her true colors this season. I really can’t stand her! She needs to leave ASAP!
Lisa Rinna’s daughter giving Harry the finger when he walked away in front of her and she doesn’t even address it??!!! 
Lisa and Harry were my fave couple on the show but after that whole family dynamic showing at dinner, I’m questioning a divorce in their future.
And not to bring up old news, but when Kyle went over to LVP’s house to talk about the Radar Online article, why the hell was she involving herself in this situation to begin with when this had nothing to do with her?!!! This battle with the dog was between Teddi, Dorit, and LVP. So stupid of Kyle to butt herself into this and ruin an old friendship with LVP.


----------



## Ceeyahd

brooke lynn said:


> What the heck is going on here?
> First finding out LVP is leaving the show the same day a new episode airs with BRANDI showing up???!!!!
> Teddi has really shown her true colors this season. I really can’t stand her! She needs to leave ASAP!
> Lisa Rinna’s daughter giving Harry the finger when he walked away in front of her and she doesn’t even address it??!!!
> Lisa and Harry were my fave couple on the show but after that whole family dynamic showing at dinner, I’m questioning a divorce in their future.
> And not to bring up old news, but when Kyle went over to LVP’s house to talk about the Radar Online article, why the hell was she involving herself in this situation to begin with when this had nothing to do with her?!!! This battle with the dog was between Teddi, Dorit, and LVP. So stupid of Kyle to butt herself into this and ruin an old friendship with LVP.



Vile Kyle was a frienemy to LVP, at most. Too many low blows this season, not entertaining. Kyle, Rinna, EJ and Hi I'm Teddi are toxic women imo. I don't think they even like themselves.


----------



## yellowbernie

brooke lynn said:


> What the heck is going on here?
> First finding out LVP is leaving the show the same day a new episode airs with BRANDI showing up???!!!!
> Teddi has really shown her true colors this season. I really can’t stand her! She needs to leave ASAP!
> Lisa Rinna’s daughter giving Harry the finger when he walked away in front of her and she doesn’t even address it??!!!
> Lisa and Harry were my fave couple on the show but after that whole family dynamic showing at dinner, I’m questioning a divorce in their future.
> And not to bring up old news, but when Kyle went over to LVP’s house to talk about the Radar Online article, why the hell was she involving herself in this situation to begin with when this had nothing to do with her?!!! This battle with the dog was between Teddi, Dorit, and LVP. So stupid of Kyle to butt herself into this and ruin an old friendship with LVP.


Must of not been much of a friendship if that's all it took for LVP to be done with Kyle.. I've arguments with my bff but that would never make me never speak to them again.  I think this was all staged because LVP wanted off the show.  Like how she went running to the door to meet Kyle, never seen her do that before..JMO..


----------



## Prufrock613

For your pleasure, from Reality Tea:
 miss the good ol’ days when people were pernicious, Kyle’s backfat was a regular cast member, sunglasses cost $25,000, swings were covered in roses, children’s birthday parties cost more than most weddings, and Mediums got wasted and picked psychic fights over dinner. 
When there were slut pigs, crackheads, f*cking liars and pampered pooches. 
When muumuus swept the floor, goddamn houses were stolen, Fatburger tents were pitched in the driveway and crutches were hidden.
When children were seen on occasion and rarely heard, tinsel was woven into hair, Louboutins were made of chocolate and pussies may have been pink.


----------



## Prufrock613

yellowbernie said:


> Must of not been much of a friendship if that's all it took for LVP to be done with Kyle.. I've arguments with my bff but that would never make me never speak to them again.  I think this was all staged because LVP wanted off the show.  Like how she went running to the door to meet Kyle, never seen her do that before..JMO..


It’s not a joke or Bravo- they’re done
If someone questioned your integrity and business - you’d be ok with that?  JMO


----------



## ShoreGrl

"Kyle's backfat was a regular cast member" I'm dying. LOL!


The scene with the Hamlin's was just awful. Amelia should be ashamed of herself. Those girls are right up there with Lori Loughlins girls.


----------



## tweegy

Prufrock613 said:


> It’s not a joke or Bravo- they’re done
> If someone questioned your integrity and business - you’d be ok with that?  JMO


Not only that, but instead of being a genuine friend in a dark part of your life, you choose to gang up on her with 4 other women and accuse her instead of sticking up for her. Vyle is a jack and LVP is better off.


----------



## imgg

legaldiva said:


> I was so triggered by this scene.  A mom who is so focused on the limelight that she puts the awkward family dinner outside in front of cameras.  A dad who is marginally interested in the people at the table & a daughter (Amelia) who is just crying out for attention--real, actual, human attention from her parents. And doing it in that characteristic teenage way of "I hate you so love me."
> It brought back so much of my WHOLE teen experience.  Those poor girls. They  need their mom to be emotionally present & their dad to show up, too.  I wonder how often he is actually away.  And why doesn't he take his kids on these epic camping trips?  What a luxury to do that in the first place & what an opportunity fr bonding!


My guess Harry did invite his daughters camping and they declined.  They seem to be the type of parents who let their children make all the decisions.


----------



## pjhm

imgg said:


> My guess Harry did invite his daughters camping and they declined.  They seem to be the type of parents who let their children make all the decisions.


That dinner was a cringe worthy scene. That one daughter is an emotional mess, spoiled and disrespectful-Harry was feeding them and they didn’t lift a hand.


----------



## Gal4Dior

That family barbecue was nothing short of cringeworthy. For Lisa to equate her kids crap behavior to her eating disorder is a disservice to real people with eating disorders! Also, if she had a eating disorder why are you subjecting her to TV? 

Lesser Lisa has always been a hustler. She has no shame working depends on the red carpet, selling poly dresses on HSN, or selling her OWN family out for a story line. In that case, Lesser Lisa is EVERY BIT the Bobby Fisher chess playing MF that LVP is, except LVP is actually smart enough to keep her hands clean and stay her classy self while these other ladies roll in the mud of dog gate.

I’m so over this show. If Brandi (who is also a crazy liar) is back on and LVP is out, I’m not watching anymore.


----------



## imgg

LVSistinaMM said:


> That family barbecue was nothing short of cringeworthy. For Lisa to equate her kids crap behavior to her eating disorder is a disservice to real people with eating disorders! Also, if she had a eating disorder why are you subjecting her to TV?
> 
> Lesser Lisa has always been a hustler. She has no shame working depends on the red carpet, selling poly dresses on HSN, or selling her OWN family out for a story line. In that case, Lesser Lisa is EVERY BIT the Bobby Fisher chess playing MF that LVP is, except LVP is actually smart enough to keep her hands clean and stay her classy self while these other ladies roll in the mud of dog gate.
> 
> I’m so over this show. If Brandi (who is also a crazy liar) is back on and LVP is out, I’m not watching anymore.


Exactly!  It is what I always said, Rinna did exactly what she accused LVP of doing.  Teddi and Kyle both fell for it and instead of being puppets for LVP, they just switched sides to Lesser Lisa.  Still makes them a puppet.


----------



## rockhollow

The scene to me that showed just how scripted this show has become was the 3 ladies (Kyle, Teddi and Lesser Lisa) in the van when they got the phone call from Denise about the fire. They all looked at the camera and made their best 'OMG' faces. It just seemed so phoney! 
The show is stretching for content!

And then lastly - to bring back Brandi - how low can this show sink!
I'm sure the mutual friend that introduced Brandi and Denise was someone in the Bravo staff.


----------



## DD101

I have not been watching regularly as the story this season is so boring,  but decided to watch it on demand to see the BBQ with Rinna and family.

They looked like a bunch of strangers at that table. There was no real interaction between any of them, no warmth. After seeing this scene, I see why Harry goes camping w/o his family (and I am certain he does not go alone). To see him doing all the work while the 3 of them just sat there complaining and looking miserable....ugh. Does the younger daughter really have anorexia? Or did they make this a storyline? No disrespect to anyone who suffers from this very real disorder.....but part of me wonders if her daughter has it or is she just pretending. Rinna was trying to make her ordinary looking girls models, so I could see her telling the daughter to say she suffers from it to get more screen time.

Then to see Brandi back....I really don't like her at all. Is this the best they could do? Bring back a person that most people didn't like? And she's good friends with Denise? 

I don't like Denise's husband, he looks like a slime ball to me.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> The scene to me that showed just how scripted this show has become was the 3 ladies (Kyle, Teddi and Lesser Lisa) in the van when they got the phone call from Denise about the fire. They all looked at the camera and made their best 'OMG' faces. It just seemed so phoney!
> The show is stretching for content!
> 
> And then lastly - to bring back Brandi - how low can this show sink!
> I'm sure the mutual friend that introduced Brandi and Denise was someone in the Bravo staff.



it wouldn't surprise me at all if Denise and Brandi were friends in real life. Denise is a low-key non judgmental person so far as I can tell on the show, she's friends with Lesser Lisa so she has a lot of patience for certain types. I know there's a lot of Brandi haters, I don't approve of everything she does, who would. However, I enjoyed Brandi  because she's candid the same reason I enjoy Denise, yet as Brandi stated their delivery of their true thoughts are different. I think Brandi is a ****show  and probably shouldn't be on any TV show, I have to wonder if her falling out with LVP added to a spiral of hurt and loss for Brandi.

As for the scene in the van on the way to the airport, when Camille talked about the fires, the ladies had over dramatic reactions. I also noticed, even though Kyle got a new grill, the fillings in her molars are still metal, she should get that changed out for health reasons - metal fillings contract with heat and cold and will end up cracking your tooth, and aesthetics.


----------



## TC1

Brandi looked like an over used blow up doll in that talking head segment she did.


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> Brandi looked like an over used blow up doll in that talking head segment she did.


Yes. It was disappointing as she is an attractive woman, whoever styled her could have done much better.


----------



## DD101

Ceeyahd said:


> Yes. It was disappointing as she is an attractive woman, whoever styled her could have done much better.



Agree! I thought Brandi's hair looked like some hair style Charo would have worn back in the day.....or in the present day!


----------



## DD101

I wonder if Rinna's marriage is on the rocks.....Harry hasn't been shown too much recently, and what was shown wasn't good. He should divorce that shrew......even thought I do not think he is a good person either (I remember the stories from years ago)…..like attracts like.


----------



## Ceeyahd

DD101 said:


> Agree! I thought Brandi's hair looked like some hair style Charo would have worn back in the day.....or in the present day!


and all the red the color red. That red lipstick only exasperated the paralysis she has to her mouth area. Her soft nude lips when she met with Denise looks so much nicer.


----------



## Ceeyahd

DD101 said:


> I wonder if Rinna's marriage is on the rocks.....Harry hasn't been shown too much recently, and what was shown wasn't good. He should divorce that shrew......even thought I do not think he is a good person either (I remember the stories from years ago)…..like attracts like.


Let's not talk about the husband, or should we? Lesser Lisa has to be a handful in a marriage, and a friendship, in any manner.


----------



## TC1

Ameiia Hamlin has been posting a bunch on her IG stories saying how hard it was for her to watch this episode at the height of her eating disorder and she's since 100% recovered. 
Ummm, I recall Rinna saying that the START of this season that Amelia had been in recovery for awhile..and as far as I know most people who struggle will eating disorders never use the term "100% recovered" 
This family wants attention something awful. Rinna posting almost nude quite often, pushing the modeling world on her kids..sheesh. Just go back to selling Depends


----------



## DD101

Ceeyahd said:


> Let's not talk about the husband, or should we? Lesser Lisa has to be a handful in a marriage, and a friendship, in any manner.



Yeah!  I guess Kim knew who he was fooling around with, LOL! Kim sure did know something. I wish she would have just spit it out, it would have knocked Rinna down a peg or two and stopped that joker face of hers dead in it's tracks!


----------



## DD101

TC1 said:


> Ameiia Hamlin has been posting a bunch on her IG stories saying how hard it was for her to watch this episode at the height of her eating disorder and she's since 100% recovered.
> Ummm, I recall Rinna saying that the START of this season that Amelia had been in recovery for awhile..and as far as I know most people who struggle will eating disorders never use the term "100% recovered"
> This family wants attention something awful. Rinna posting almost nude quite often, pushing the modeling world on her kids..sheesh. Just go back to selling Depends



I haven't seen all episodes so thanks for letting me know Rinna said Amelia was in recovery and that Amelia said she was 100% recovered. And I agree, people who struggle with an eating disorder don't say they are 100% recovered. SO it's as I figured.....they made the whole thing up for a story line and more screen time. Because if my child had an eating disorder, the last thing I'd want her involved in is modeling! 

I even thought it was odd that Amelia was saying she's allergic to corn, and everything else...…..her responses seemed off and didn't really make sense.  She wasn't going to eat anything at that meal - that to me would be a giant red flag if she genuinely did have an eating disorder. And because Rinna blew it off like whatever - I really think it was all BS.  Rinna is desperate for a story/money/screen time..... and you can kind of see that hunger (absolutely no pun intended) in her face.


----------



## VickyB

rockhollow said:


> The scene to me that showed just how scripted this show has become was the 3 ladies (Kyle, Teddi and Lesser Lisa) in the van when they got the phone call from Denise about the fire. They all looked at the camera and made their best 'OMG' faces. It just seemed so phoney!
> The show is stretching for content!
> 
> And then lastly - to bring back Brandi - how low can this show sink!
> I'm sure the mutual friend that introduced Brandi and Denise was someone in the Bravo staff.


I loath Brandi but would take her over that sideshow freak Kim Richards.


----------



## Prufrock613

Prufrock613 said:


> It’s not a joke or Bravo- they’re done





DD101 said:


> I have not been watching regularly as the story this season is so boring,  but decided to watch it on demand to see the BBQ with Rinna and family.
> 
> They looked like a bunch of strangers at that table. There was no real interaction between any of them, no warmth. After seeing this scene, I see why Harry goes camping w/o his family (and I am certain he does not go alone). To see him doing all the work while the 3 of them just sat there complaining and looking miserable....ugh. Does the younger daughter really have anorexia? Or did they make this a storyline? No disrespect to anyone who suffers from this very real disorder.....but part of me wonders if her daughter has it or is she just pretending. Rinna was trying to make her ordinary looking girls models, so I could see her telling the daughter to say she suffers from it to get more screen time.
> 
> Then to see Brandi back....I really don't like her at all. Is this the best they could do? Bring back a person that most people didn't like? And she's good friends with Denise?
> 
> I don't like Denise's husband, he looks like a slime ball to me.


I honestly don’t believe that Denise and BG know each other than from a short meet up party, somewhere.  It was all done to fuel the flames of LVP’s stake.


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Ameiia Hamlin has been posting a bunch on her IG stories saying how hard it was for her to watch this episode at the height of her eating disorder and she's since 100% recovered.
> Ummm, I recall Rinna saying that the START of this season that Amelia had been in recovery for awhile..and as far as I know most people who struggle will eating disorders never use the term "100% recovered"
> This family wants attention something awful. Rinna posting almost nude quite often, pushing the modeling world on her kids..sheesh. Just go back to selling Depends


100% recovery is a joke.  Alcoholics are always alcoholics, no matter how long they stay sober.  Anorexia is a mind bending disease, that I don’t ever leaves the brain.  I have been in and out of anorexia for 30 yrs- I’ve had the best treatment and follow up care that $ can buy...and have been an active participant.  It still creeps up on me here and there.


----------



## Prufrock613

This is how I believe the cast wanted LVP go down...FF to 1:27- Balenciaga!


----------



## yellowbernie

Prufrock613 said:


> It’s not a joke or Bravo- they’re done
> If someone questioned your integrity and business - you’d be ok with that?  JMO


If it was my best friend I might get upset, but I can't imagine never speaking to them again..They are to important to me.


----------



## LemonDrop

The whole scene with Harry cooking seemed VERY MANUFACTURED. The first thing he asked was which daughter was the vegetarian?  Seriously?? Like how unattached are you that you don’t know which daughter has made such a serious life choice?  If you cook for your family you know that. I dunno the whole thing seemed staged and the one girl seemed pissed she had to eat for the cameras.

Really. For those of you cooking for your family and thinking this is real and a sign of disrespect. If this was really real, you would know which of your children was a vegetarian, right? My guess is they rarely eat together. EVER!

Harry is just as dysfunctional as the rest of them.


----------



## limom

I have to agree that HH came thru as a grump in that scene.
Also, I believe that he thinks that the show is beneath him (which I totally agree with. In fact it is below anyone who value their dignity, imho)
That house that Teddy just bought is not exactly child friendly.
What a sad cast of characters, that show is toast.


----------



## luckylove

I have really come to hate this show. Teddi is insufferable  and dull. Can't tolerate Vile Kyle who is far too aware of the cameras and fake in every way.  Lesser Lisa would sell her soul to the devil for fame (and a pay check). Is it just me or is Lesser Lisa always in need of a good shower and scrub?? She is a hustler in the traveling carnival kind of way.... not in a good way. The Erika Jane stuff is played out. The puppy gate story line is the stupidest story line ever, second only to the rebirth of bunny gate. BRAVO, IS THIS THE BEST YOU CAN DO??....  I am finished with my rant and with the show.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

The show is officially over for me with LVP going.  I can tolerate Kyle and Camille (at least Camille has lovely homes and clothes) but not the rest of them, but not enough for me to watch.

LVP is smart to move on.  No one knew her when she joined the show and she masterfully used this show to promote her brand, restaurants, land a successful spinoff and increasingly her social activism.  I heard that they production filmed her activism for gay rights but never show it.  Would much rather have seen this then their lame camping trip and stupid puppygate and Brandi (don't get me started on her).

I don't know what more the show could do for her. So if she doesn't enjoy it - why bother? Also, Ken hasn't looked to healthy the few times we've seen him.  I'm sure she's concerned about him.  And I think Ken checked out this show long ago after the continual gang up of these women.

Kyle always thought she and her sister Kim would be the "stars" of the show and she has been jealous of LVP the day that LVP became a fan favorite and breakout star.  Kyle and all the women should be careful for what they wish for - this show won't survive LVP.  Karma is a *****.

Some how I don't think we'll see the last of LVP.  Just wishing her the best in her business and personal life.


----------



## DD101

LemonDrop said:


> The whole scene with Harry cooking seemed VERY MANUFACTURED. The first thing he asked was which daughter was the vegetarian?  Seriously?? Like how unattached are you that you don’t know which daughter has made such a serious life choice?  If you cook for your family you know that. I dunno the whole thing seemed staged and the one girl seemed pissed she had to eat for the cameras.
> 
> Really. For those of you cooking for your family and thinking this is real and a sign of disrespect. If this was really real, you would know which of your children was a vegetarian, right? My guess is they rarely eat together. EVER!
> 
> Harry is just as dysfunctional as the rest of them.



When Harry didn't know which daughter was the vegetarian, I took it like, oh these kids are something different every week....as kids can be. But he seemed like he could have cared less. Then the daughter gives him the finger - she obviously does not respect her father at all. I can't imaging giving the finger to either of my parents, even if I was mad at them. It's so ugly and shows such disdain and contempt.

I bet they don't eat together at all, I doubt Rinna eats very much at all, and her daughters look like they follow her lead. Harry knows how to cook because he's the only one in that family that wants to eat!

And when Harry blamed the girls bratty attitudes on Lisa's parenting.....the nasty look on Lisa's face - I don't believe that was acting, she looked pissed and stung by that comment. She's not that good of an actress! That reaction was real.

Her marriage is in trouble.


----------



## limom

^^
Same here. LVP is not only successful business wise but, she also is involved in many causes that I support as well.
I don’t care if she is a viper or whatever those people are accusing her to be. She does a lot for others and dogs.
That is much more than all the others involved do, imo. And she is genuine in her endeavors imho.
Also, the way she was treated this year is incredibly cruel, she deserves so much more.
Not only was she grieving a brother but she has to deal with those morons???
Hell no. Good for her for leaving.
I have never been a fan of Kyle, her only redeeming quality for me is that all her daughters turn out well and are well educated as well.
I give her huge credit for that, especially in the Demi monde that she exists in.


----------



## DD101

luckylove said:


> I have really come to hate this show. *Teddi is insufferable  and dull*. Can't tolerate Vile *Kyle who is far too aware of the cameras and fake* in every way.  *Lesser Lisa would sell her soul to the devil for fame *(and a pay check). Is it just me or is Lesser Lisa always in need of a good shower and scrub?? *She is a hustler in the traveling carnival kind of way.... not in a good way. The Erika Jane stuff is played out. The puppy gate story line is the stupidest story line ever, *second only to the rebirth of bunny gate. BRAVO, IS THIS THE BEST YOU CAN DO??....  I am finished with my rant and with the show.



This really sums it up for me too. I used to like Kyle, not anymore.  She does seem to be very aware of the cameras - not a good look, and she's always coming across fake to me (and she needs to stop wearing the cap with her husbands business on it ). And Kyle does think she will be the star now. Rinna just reeks of desperation, and there is an ugliness to her (comes from within). Erika is another boring one along with Teddi….I have no interest in either of them. I don't know Denise well enough yet but she seems boring too, she brings nothing to the show and I'm surprised how wrinkly she is, and her mouth is always downturned, I realize this is her face though. Dorit is fake and boring too. Camille - she showed me who she was in the first season. LVP - I liked her but she stayed too long.

Brandi returning is just a mistake, I groaned when I saw her and I have no interest in her at all.


----------



## rockhollow

agree with many here.
Before this show started, we didn't know who LVP was, even though she was a very successful businesswoman living a very luxurious life.
She was smart and used the show to raise her public profile by supporting many causes.
Then with the way she's been treated by the other ladies, I don't blame her one bit for just leaving the show - she doesn't need it - why put herself though it.
And I also think Ken is looking a bit worn and doesn't need to stress that comes with this show.

I thought that Kyle and LVP had a real friendship, but now I'm not sure, was Kyle always only interested in becoming a star, and attached herself to Vanderpump as a means to this?
I Remember that Mahoof accused Kyle of this many seasons ago - I'm starting to think maybe that was true.


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> apparently she had some botched face work and it left her with paralysis.  Even with that issue, she still continues to get cosmetic procedures, that still look botched


Could also be booze .. when I saw her at the Grocery Store, she looked 'out of it' ..


----------



## chowlover2

I don’t think Kyle has never gotten over Kim’s early stardom. I think she thought she was going to be the breakout star of BH, but she turned out to be wrong. No one even cares enough about her to shop in her store! That really has to hurt with LVP having 4 restaurants, each very successful. I think she feels with Lisa out of the way, she will be the star. She couldn’t be more wrong, she brings nothing of interest to the show. 

If Rinna’s daughters have an eating disorder they get it from her. I noticed her plate as she cleared the table. A full ear of corn on the cob, only the meat from the burger was missing. The family dynamic is really off these days. When they started I thought she, HH and kids were so cute. Not anymore. Any chemistry they had is gone. No wonder HH camps by himself. I would not want to spend time in this house of shrews either.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, I doubt anything with any real calories ever passes Lesser Lisa's lips.  Her bag of pills is probably most of her meals - and diet pop.
We did see her half-heartedly chewing on the end of her cob of corn, but I bet there was no butter anywhere near it.
I had to laugh at Harry Hamlin baking that pie - as if any of them would eat that - even HarryH looks very thin these days as well.
That whole family looked like skeletons.

Kyle can just keep dreaming, there is no way she will be the queen bee of the show - if it's true and LVP leaves for good, the rest of them will be fighting amongst themselves like wild dogs for that spot.


----------



## lulilu

IMHO, Lisa Rinna had to have had an adverse impact on her daughters' body images and eating habits.  I still can't forget one season when she took her daughters to visit her mother in her home town.  One of the daughters -- while they were trashing the home town -- said she expected that they would see a lot of "chub chubs" there.  You know that Rinna used that term to describe women to her daughters before.  And it says a lot about Rinna's teaching her daughters that they have to be thin.  (not even counting all her naked skeletal selfies)


----------



## bisousx

I don’t get the queen bee wannabe vibe from Kyle, to me it seems like she’s genuinely sad about LVP and has always been vying for her affection. Kyle said it best herself, she was like an abused wife who keeps coming back for more.  It was a one sided friendship, that’s for sure.


----------



## limom

It really is true. LVP is out.
https://jezebel.com/lisa-vanderpump-has-left-the-building-1835322559
https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/l...mer-e2-80-98rhobh-e2-80-99-costars/ar-AACxD2T
https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/lisa-vanderpump-exits-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills-1203235985/
The end of an era for sure.
The hyenas can eat each other now.
Good luck Camille. Imo, she is the one they will go after.
AC proclaims that the reunion is epic and will be a three parters. Whatever dude.


----------



## Ceeyahd

.I predict Hi I'm Teddi will be toast next season. They'll all tire of her know-it-all approach to just about every conversation.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Ceeyahd said:


> .I predict Hi I'm Teddi will be toast next season. They'll all tire of her know-it-all approach to just about every conversation.



Have to add, (mundane thoughts while making dinner) Hi I'm Teddi will also naively attempt to take credit for LVP's downfall & exit, not realizing Kyle, Rinna & EJ manipulated so much of it. Dorit simply stood by, thankful her financial woes never coming up.


----------



## Longchamp

Bruce  Bozzi posted a pix on his IG of Andy and Kathy Hilton. And said sign on the dotted line. Sounds like she's LVP replacement.


----------



## imgg

My prediction with LVP out the girls are going to be even more over the top just to stay on TV.  I hope its a big flop.  I know I am done and Kathy H does not interest me at all.


----------



## Ceeyahd

imgg said:


> My prediction with LVP out the girls are going to be even more over the top just to stay on TV.  I hope its a big flop.  I know I am done and Kathy H does not interest me at all.



I agree about the OTT. All of the HW franchise is getting old and OTT. Kathy H doesn't interest me either.


----------



## TC1

The only thing that might me interesting about Kathy H is the power she has over Kyle..I mean really..Kyle is always trying to please her and Kathy seems to put conditions on their relationship..could be a story there. I didn't think Kathy would ever do it, but who knows.


----------



## rockhollow

As much as I am not fond of Kyle and think she's too full of herself, I don't want to see big sis Kathy come on and it be a season of her crushing Kyle. I didn't like seeing the way Kyle and Kim were, and don't want to see more of that.


----------



## bisousx

Well I wanna see Kathy!! I mean, it’s Paris’ mom. Compared to Kyle and Kim, she’s the real deal.


----------



## LemonDrop

bisousx said:


> Well I wanna see Kathy!! I mean, it’s Paris’ mom. Compared to Kyle and Kim, she’s the real deal.



Maybe we’d get to see some of Paris. I like her as an adult. She really impressed me in the documentary American Meme.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> Shame on Lisa Rinna to try to explain away her daughter’s atrocious behavior on an eating disorder.  Karma is a biotch.  Lisa is a rude judgmental disrespectful drama queen and so is her daughter.  The fact that both may have eating disorders is not the point.  What was uncomfortable to watch was a father busy cooking dinner for his wife and kids and the entitled wife and one of the ungrateful kids refusing to eat, criticizing the food, and being openly disrespectful IN FRONT OF CAMERAS to the Dad who just cooked for his family.  Wow!  Lesser Lisa is an embarrassment.  At least with Kyle and Yolanda, their kids seem kind and respectful to their parents.  Rinna should reflect on why her kid is so pissed.  Harry is right, *Rinna needs to get her kids off the show and be a mother*.


If she did that, how in the world would they become the supermodels they are?


----------



## purseinsanity

DD101 said:


> I have not been watching regularly as the story this season is so boring,  but decided to watch it on demand to see the BBQ with Rinna and family.
> 
> They looked like a bunch of strangers at that table. There was no real interaction between any of them, no warmth. After seeing this scene, I see why Harry goes camping w/o his family (and I am certain he does not go alone). To see him doing all the work while the 3 of them just sat there complaining and looking miserable....ugh. *Does the younger daughter really have anorexia? Or did they make this a storyline? No disrespect to anyone who suffers from this very real disorder.....but part of me wonders if her daughter has it or is she just pretending*. Rinna was trying to make her ordinary looking girls models, so I could see her telling the daughter to say she suffers from it to get more screen time.
> 
> Then to see Brandi back....I really don't like her at all. Is this the best they could do? Bring back a person that most people didn't like? And she's good friends with Denise?
> 
> I don't like Denise's husband, he looks like a slime ball to me.


I must admit I've thought the same thing.  These people will do anything for a storyline.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Brandi looked like an over used blow up doll in that talking head segment she did.


She reminded me of the muppet Madame.


----------



## purseinsanity

Longchamp said:


> Bruce  Bozzi posted a pix on his IG of Andy and Kathy Hilton. And said sign on the dotted line. Sounds like she's LVP replacement.


Ugh, I can't handle Kyle, Kim, and Kathy on one show.


----------



## Tivo

Kathy would certainly bring the wealth...and drama. Kyle is loving this to help push her closer to top billing.


----------



## CeeJay

purseinsanity said:


> Ugh, I can't handle Kyle, Kim, and Kathy on one show.


So, wait .. they signed Kathy Hilton? .. Kyle and Kim's sister?   Wasn't Kathy pissed off at Kyle re: Kyle trying to create that movie (or show - whatever) about their Mother and their childhood?  LVP's replacement? .. HA, puhleeze .. NOPE, NEVER, NADA, BUPKUS, ZED .. a joke!  Won't be watching this show anymore .. buh bye!


----------



## simone72

CeeJay said:


> So, wait .. they signed Kathy Hilton? .. Kyle and Kim's sister?   Wasn't Kathy pissed off at Kyle re: Kyle trying to create that movie (or show - whatever) about their Mother and their childhood?  LVP's replacement? .. HA, puhleeze .. NOPE, NEVER, NADA, BUPKUS, ZED .. a joke!  Won't be watching this show anymore .. buh bye!


Kathy Hilton just posted on her Instagram that she’s not joining the Rhobh cast and I never thought she would ! She really stays away from this trash she puts up with Paris because it’s her 
Daughter but from what I’ve seen on her disapproval about how Kyle behaved I had no doubt she’d even consider it. About lesser Lisa’s 
Kids at the bbq come on anyone who has teenagers and such knows how they can be nice one minute and the other turn on you and be disrespectful imagine these two that live in the limelight and are coddled left and right. Harry probably camps on his own to meditate  and be at peace from all the chaos and I can totally understand why Lisa or the girls would not be interested in doing that activity outdoors with him. Having girls of that that age myself I’m not siding with them I’m just saying sometimes you try your best as a parent but kids have a mind of their own


----------



## haute okole

simone72 said:


> Kathy Hilton just posted on her Instagram that she’s not joining the Rhobh cast and I never thought she would ! She really stays away from this trash she puts up with Paris because it’s her
> Daughter but from what I’ve seen on her disapproval about how Kyle behaved I had no doubt she’d even consider it. About lesser Lisa’s
> Kids at the bbq come on anyone who has teenagers and such knows how they can be nice one minute and the other turn on you and be disrespectful imagine these two that live in the limelight and are coddled left and right. Harry probably camps on his own to meditate  and be at peace from all the chaos and I can totally understand why Lisa or the girls would not be interested in doing that activity outdoors with him. Having girls of that that age myself I’m not siding with them I’m just saying sometimes you try your best as a parent but kids have a mind of their own


----------



## haute okole

I have to respectfully disagree.  Both my 17 year old and I have eating disorders.  I have been in therapy and medications for decades.  I was mindful of my disorder and spotted symptoms in my daughter very early in life.  We live at the beach in LA and have been very fortunate in life despite our diagnoses.  My husband cooks, just like Harry.  Yes, teenagers can be difficult as they assert their individuality.  However, never in a million years does an eating disorder make you a nasty biotch.  Lisa and her daughter learned that wretched behavior from somewhere else that has nothing to do with anorexia or bulimia.  That was an spoiled entitled brat who is enraged at two attention seeking parents who are putting her illness on display for entertainment purposes.  That is disgusting.


----------



## TC1

haute okole said:


> I have to respectfully disagree.  Both my 17 year old and I have eating disorders.  I have been in therapy and medications for decades.  I was mindful of my disorder and spotted symptoms in my daughter very early in life.  We live at the beach in LA and have been very fortunate in life despite our diagnoses.  My husband cooks, just like Harry.  Yes, teenagers can be difficult as they assert their individuality.  However, never in a million years does an eating disorder make you a nasty biotch.  Lisa and her daughter learned that wretched behavior from somewhere else that has nothing to do with anorexia or bulimia.  That was an spoiled entitled brat who is enraged at two attention seeking parents who are putting her illness on display for entertainment purposes.  That is disgusting.


I haven't read any posts on here saying an "eating disorder makes you a nasty biotch" so I'm not sure who you're disagreeing with.. I'm sorry you've struggled with any disorder, we are not thinking that anorexia is making Amelia a brat. We think Lisa is making these kids brats.


----------



## RueMonge

haute okole said:


> I have to respectfully disagree.  Both my 17 year old and I have eating disorders.  I have been in therapy and medications for decades.  I was mindful of my disorder and spotted symptoms in my daughter very early in life.  We live at the beach in LA and have been very fortunate in life despite our diagnoses.  My husband cooks, just like Harry.  Yes, teenagers can be difficult as they assert their individuality.  However, never in a million years does an eating disorder make you a nasty biotch.  Lisa and her daughter learned that wretched behavior from somewhere else that has nothing to do with anorexia or bulimia.  That was an spoiled entitled brat who is enraged at two attention seeking parents who are putting her illness on display for entertainment purposes.  That is disgusting.



I was of a different mind originally, but I think you have nailed it here. There are several issues in this family and it's a mess in every direction.


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> I haven't read any posts on here saying an "eating disorder makes you a nasty biotch" so I'm not sure who you're disagreeing with.. I'm sorry you've struggled with any disorder, we are not thinking that anorexia is making Amelia a brat. We think Lisa is making these kids brats.


Lesser Lisa is excusing her daughter’s behavior on an eating disorder.  This poor child is a not well and her illness is being exploited by her Mom and Bravo for attention and ratings.  Lisa should be ashamed of herself.  Now her daughter is being attacked, while Lisa is pretending to be a caring and concerned Mom.  Talk about Munchausen’s by Proxy!  Well, that is a stretch, but ironic.


----------



## lp640

Katy not joining the RHOBH, like I thought.  She is mega wealthy, why on earth would she ever be on a show like this?


----------



## Jayne1

simone72 said:


> Kathy Hilton just posted on her Instagram that she’s not joining the Rhobh cast and I never thought she would ! She really stays away from this trash she puts up with Paris because it’s her
> Daughter but from what I’ve seen on her disapproval about how Kyle behaved I had no doubt she’d even consider it. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> lp640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Katy not joining the RHOBH, like I thought.  She is mega wealthy, why on earth would she ever be on a show like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Hilton had her own reality show that was so bad, I think the network pulled it before the season ended.  I watched a bit of it and couldn't continue. It was horrible and vapid.
Click to expand...


Kathy Hilton had her own reality show that was so bad, I think the network pulled it before the season ended. I watched a bit of it and couldn't continue. It was horrible and vapid.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Kathy Hilton had her own reality show that was so bad, I think the network pulled it before the season ended. I watched a bit of it and couldn't continue. It was horrible and vapid.


Is it the show where the entire family makes fun of the homeless?

Anyways, I don’t know why Kathy is revered. She is just as trashy as the rest of the RHBH. I mean most of her children act like derelicts.
And please, don’t mention Nicky and the Rothschild. Lol
I very much remember Nadine.


----------



## DD101

limom said:


> Is it the show where the entire family makes fun of the homeless?
> 
> Anyways, I don’t know why Kathy is revered. She is just as trashy as the rest of the RHBH. I mean most of her children act like derelicts.
> And please, don’t mention Nicky and the Rothschild. Lol
> I very much remember Nadine.



Who is Nadine?


----------



## limom

DD101 said:


> Who is Nadine?


Nadine. Baroness de Rothschild. A very,  very fun member of the family.


----------



## RueMonge

Boy they are reaching for drama when the issue at dinner is that EJ is not upset that Rinna used her persona at the party. All the ladies want EJ to be upset and keep at her and keep pushing. EJ refuses to budge and...wait for it...Teddi gets her feelings hurt. Sheesh.


----------



## legaldiva

RueMonge said:


> Boy they are reaching for drama when the issue at dinner is that EJ is not upset that Rinna used her persona at the party. All the ladies want EJ to be upset and keep at her and keep pushing. EJ refuses to budge and...wait for it...Teddi gets her feelings hurt. Sheesh.



UGH it was AWFUL!  For a minute when the group was out sight seeing together and bonding, I thought: maybe I could grow to enjoy this.  Female frienships, supporting each other, having fun, fashion.  Nope.  Same day at dinner Kyle & Teddi are back to their old dysfunctional attention-seeking tricks trying to bait people into anger at someone else.  They did this to Dorit (re: LVP) and now Erika (re: Lesser Lisa).  I can't stand Kyle.  
And I read in DM or ROL somewhere that maybe Kim Richards was coming back?  Please goodness gracious say it's not true.  You know she would prob relapse just for drama and I can't get behind that.


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> As much as I am not fond of Kyle and think she's too full of herself, I don't want to see big sis Kathy come on and it be a season of her crushing Kyle. I didn't like seeing the way Kyle and Kim were, and don't want to see more of that.



Yeah, I always got a vibe from the Kyle/LVP relationship that it was a replay of the Kyle/Kathy H relationship, from a phycological standpoint...



purseinsanity said:


> She reminded me of the muppet Madame.



100%!!!


----------



## rockhollow

Just shows not many people watching BH, with the amount of comments from last night's episode.
These ladies are just not interesting enough to keep people watching.
The only good thing is that except for a couple of side comments (ole Erika Jane just can't let it go), thank goodness there wasn't much LVP bashing.
I have to agree with Kyle's comment for next week, Erika is acting like she's rather be anywhere but there - what's up with her, here's her chance to shine and become queen bee, but she's acting like a wet noodle!
Could she possible look and act more bored?
Is it because she doesn't have the glam squad there to fawn over her every word?

Those ladies were really struggling to find anything of interest to say.

Best line was Dorit saying it was just like being in Europe!!!!!


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Is it the show where the entire family makes fun of the homeless?
> 
> Anyways, I don’t know why Kathy is revered. She is just as trashy as the rest of the RHBH. I mean most of her children act like derelicts.
> And please, don’t mention Nicky and the Rothschild. Lol
> I very much remember Nadine.



I think some of us just want to see her whoop Kyle’s azz, plus she would legit have her own beautiful home, clothes and cars for us to peep. I like the lesser housewives like Denise but not much fashion or real estate eye candy to drool over.


----------



## simone72

Can’t get myself to watch an entire episode! I watch 10 min fall asleep and our  as background noise the next day. They seemed so phony about the fires


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> Just shows not many people watching BH, with the amount of comments from last night's episode.
> These ladies are just not interesting enough to keep people watching.
> The only good thing is that except for a couple of side comments (ole Erika Jane just can't let it go), thank goodness there wasn't much LVP bashing.
> I have to agree with Kyle's comment for next week, Erika is acting like she's rather be anywhere but there - what's up with her, here's her chance to shine and become queen bee, but she's acting like a wet noodle!
> Could she possible look and act more bored?
> Is it because she doesn't have the glam squad there to fawn over her every word?
> 
> Those ladies were really struggling to find anything of interest to say.
> 
> Best line was Dorit saying it was just like being in Europe!!!!!



I also thought it was funny that Kyle kept calling the hat she bought a beret.


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> I also thought it was funny that Kyle kept calling the hat she bought a beret.



I think at one point she had a beret in her hand, but I guess she didn't know that was the french hat she wanted.
It was amusing that it seems like the other ladies shopped the whole market and Kyle never made it past the hats. Hopefully someone will finally tell her she got the wrong hat.

How many days are they there for - 5? Looked like they might have done all the touristy things in one day, so does that leave the rest of the days to hang out at the chateau and change outfits while eating and drinking. They brought enough luggage between them.


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> I also thought it was funny that Kyle kept calling the hat she bought a beret.


She looked like she was going to arrest someone.  It's a police hat, hardly a beret!  Erika pronouncing Croque "Mon"sewer drove me nuts as well.


----------



## chowlover2

I wish someone would tell Kyle a fedora is not flattering to her. She puts them on wherever she goes. Try something new please!


----------



## jess236

rockhollow said:


> Just shows not many people watching BH, with the amount of comments from last night's episode.
> These ladies are just not interesting enough to keep people watching.
> The only good thing is that except for a couple of side comments (ole Erika Jane just can't let it go), thank goodness there wasn't much LVP bashing.
> I have to agree with Kyle's comment for next week, Erika is acting like she's rather be anywhere but there - what's up with her, here's her chance to shine and become queen bee, but she's acting like a wet noodle!
> Could she possible look and act more bored?
> Is it because she doesn't have the glam squad there to fawn over her every word?
> 
> Those ladies were really struggling to find anything of interest to say.
> 
> Best line was Dorit saying it was just like being in Europe!!!!!



Erica was bored of being bullied by Kyle and Teddi, who were quite aggressive and just wouldn't let it go.  

Teddi is the worst. She interferes in matters that don't concern her and then acts wounded and teary eyed if she is called on it.  Teddi had no problem colluding with LVP against Dorit. She only revealed her participation in the scheme because she realized LVP was going to let her take the fall on her own.  She didn't have a change of heart about attacking Dorrit, but was only thinking about herself. I can't believe the other ladies let her get away with this.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Nadine. Baroness de Rothschild. A very,  very fun member of the family.



Never knew who she was til now. Wish there were more articles about her, she’s fascinating


----------



## lp640

limom said:


> Is it the show where the entire family makes fun of the homeless?
> 
> Anyways, I don’t know why Kathy is revered. She is just as trashy as the rest of the RHBH. I mean most of her children act like derelicts.
> And please, don’t mention Nicky and the Rothschild. Lol
> I very much remember Nadine.



She probably is trashy, but she is above this type of show.  Kris Jenner would also never ever be on the Housewives at this point in her life.    There are a few people with that type of money would do a reality show but only if it revolved around them or their immediate family only.   They are not going to be a mere cast member of a show with other people they deem inferior.   Kathy probably finds it degrading and feels she’s too above Housewives.


----------



## lp640

And this episode was boring.  What a pity,
since the scenery was beautiful.   If this is what the show is going to be like now that LVP is gone, it’s done.


----------



## imgg

jess236 said:


> Erica was bored of being bullied by Kyle and Teddi, who were quite aggressive and just wouldn't let it go.
> 
> Teddi is the worst. She interferes in matters that don't concern her and then acts wounded and teary eyed if she is called on it.  Teddi had no problem colluding with LVP against Dorit. She only revealed her participation in the scheme because she realized LVP was going to let her take the fall on her own.  She didn't have a change of heart about attacking Dorrit, but was only thinking about herself. I can't believe the other ladies let her get away with this.


Don't forget she lied about her involvement with LVP after repeating multiple times I DO NOT LIE* EVER*!  Girlfriend has some issues.


----------



## LemonDrop

I kinda liked this episode.  So much beautiful scenery, and nice things, and pretty bags and coats.  It sort of reminded me of season 1.  Getting to live a bit vicariously through the glam and excess.  But then the manufactured undramatic drama  .... And then the preview of Teddi next week sobbing "I'm tired of being the moral compass for everyone". That a long with her becoming  an accountability coach makes you wonder what childhood issues she hasn't dealt with yet.


----------



## Allisonfaye

brooke lynn said:


> What the heck is going on here?
> First finding out LVP is leaving the show the same day a new episode airs with BRANDI showing up???!!!!
> Teddi has really shown her true colors this season. I really can’t stand her! She needs to leave ASAP!
> Lisa Rinna’s daughter giving Harry the finger when he walked away in front of her and she doesn’t even address it??!!!
> Lisa and Harry were my fave couple on the show but after that whole family dynamic showing at dinner, I’m questioning a divorce in their future.
> And not to bring up old news, but when Kyle went over to LVP’s house to talk about the Radar Online article, why the hell was she involving herself in this situation to begin with when this had nothing to do with her?!!! This battle with the dog was between Teddi, Dorit, and LVP. So stupid of Kyle to butt herself into this and ruin an old friendship with LVP.



I think Kyle thought because she was the closest with LVP, she could smooth over the situation. I have no doubt she is used to playing peacemaker having a sister like Kim. But it obviously backfired on her.


----------



## pjhm

Allisonfaye said:


> I think Kyle thought because she was the closest with LVP, she could smooth over the situation. I have no doubt she is used to playing peacemaker having a sister like Kim. But it obviously backfired on her.


False accusation is the worst, there’s even a commandment against it! I don’t think Kyle believed Lisa and that is what turned LVP off, and Kyle still doesn’t get it.


----------



## chowlover2

pjhm said:


> False accusation is the worst, there’s even a commandment against it! I don’t think Kyle believed Lisa and that is what turned LVP off, and Kyle still doesn’t get it.


I think the trip to the South of France was a subtle dig at LVP, " Like look what you are missing. " Lisa has said numerous times that she and Ken want to retire to the South of France. Kyle knows LVP well and knows what buttons to push.


----------



## rockhollow

With Kyle, the show is so important to her, she'd probably do anything to stay on it and be relevant. Maybe she thought the say was true for LVP, which it wasn't.
In Kyle's delusional mind she might have though her and LVP were equals.


----------



## chowlover2

Kyle has failed at everything she has done on the show. First her TV show and second her clothing store. What has she got left? Showing her as a wife and mother is boring. And she doesn’t seem to have much fashion sense. She equates $$$ with style. That’s why she is always putting her Birkins front and center. I don’t think I have ever seen LVP carry a Birkin, she doesn’t need too!


----------



## LemonDrop

Kyle sorta disgusted me with her drama about having eating issues. Especially when she totally took the focus off of Rinna talking positively about her daughters recovery.   Kyle is 5'2.  She says she was 99 pounds at age 17 like that is some cry for help. I am 5'2 and was approximately 103-105 pounds up until age 30. I ate Mc Donalds and whatever I wanted daily and never counted a calorie.  I was just super active until age 30 then when my activity level dropped my weight gain started.  Healthy weight for the 5'2 height is 102- 135. Kyle was like 3 pounds under the low end of healthy. And her big boob comment. Big boobs weight like 3-5 pounds total. I'm a 32DDD and my boobs weigh 3 pounds.

Losing weight for yourself or a TV show does not make an eating disorder. Eating disorders are much bigger and complex than that. Big deal she was 3 pounds under weight.  When I went through a divorce at age 25 I dropped down to 89 pounds for a few weeks.  I was definitely not healthy or mentally ok but I didn't have an eating disorder. Such drama.


----------



## Prufrock613

LemonDrop said:


> Kyle sorta disgusted me with her drama about having eating issues. Especially when she totally took the focus off of Rinna talking positively about her daughters recovery.   Kyle is 5'2.  She says she was 99 pounds at age 17 like that is some cry for help. I am 5'2 and was approximately 103-105 pounds up until age 30. I ate Mc Donalds and whatever I wanted daily and never counted a calorie.  I was just super active until age 30 then when my activity level dropped my weight gain started.  Healthy weight for the 5'2 height is 102- 135. Kyle was like 3 pounds under the low end of healthy. And her big boob comment. Big boobs weight like 3-5 pounds total. I'm a 32DDD and my boobs weigh 3 pounds.
> 
> Losing weight for yourself or a TV show does not make an eating disorder. Eating disorders are much bigger and complex than that. Big deal she was 3 pounds under weight.  When I went through a divorce at age 25 I dropped down to 89 pounds for a few weeks.  I was definitely not healthy or mentally ok but I didn't have an eating disorder. Such drama.


Kyle needs to just stop talking.  Over her yrs on this show, she constantly makes negative body comments about herself.  She just complained that her arms would look like sausages, in Camille’s bridesmaid dress.  She wouldn’t even take off her Missoni cover-up, during paddle boarding.  She needs to go sell her story somewhere else, that she never wanted to project negative body issues, to her daughters.  Kyle needs to clean her ears...she obviously doesn’t here her own words.


----------



## swags

I didn't buy Kyle's eating disorder story either. I also think Rinna's daughters is on the made up side too and she is just doing damage control for her chub chubs comment awhile back.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm another that's just not buying that Kyle had a eating disorder. As mentioned, her weight when was younger didn't sound that far off the mark - goodness, they use to call me 'shrimp' cause I was so tiny and thin (but those days are long gone!!!)
I have a feeling that Kyle thinks she suffers from many, many aliments.


----------



## pjhm

rockhollow said:


> I'm another that's just not buying that Kyle had a eating disorder. As mentioned, her weight when was younger didn't sound that far off the mark - goodness, they use to call me 'shrimp' cause I was so tiny and thin (but those days are long gone!!!)
> I have a feeling that Kyle thinks she suffers from many, many aliments.


I think she once stated she was a hypochondriac and suffers from anxiety.


----------



## chowlover2

swags said:


> I didn't buy Kyle's eating disorder story either. I also think Rinna's daughters is on the made up side too and she is just doing damage control for her chub chubs comment awhile back.


I think Rinna's daughters is made up too. Why are we just hearing about it now, after pushing the girls the last few years? I think her daughters modeling careers came and went and she is just looking for a story line for them.


----------



## Tivo

rockhollow said:


> I'm another that's just not buying that Kyle had a eating disorder. As mentioned, her weight when was younger didn't sound that far off the mark - goodness, they use to call me 'shrimp' cause I was so tiny and thin (but those days are long gone!!!)
> I have a feeling that Kyle thinks she suffers from many, many aliments.


I think Kyle will suffer from whatever she needs to suffer from in order to get more airtime.


----------



## imgg

What a strange world we live in.  Disorders used to be private and something people were almost ashamed of, now its popular to have a disorder.  Pretty soon people will be ashamed because they are normal.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Another horrible episode.
Teddi has become Kyle's minnie me - similar hair style, and even wearing a fedora.  Those two were so irritating. 
Had to laugh when Dorit stuck her finger down her throat, miming gagging, as a drunk Kyle hugged a drunk  Teddi on the bed.  That's exactly how I felt watching the two of them.
You know its bad when Lisa, Dorit and Erika come off as reasonable.


----------



## chowlover2

Kyle just loves being the Queen Bee of this group.


----------



## TC1

Kyle "I'm not jealous of anyone, my life is perfect"  she's lucky Erica didn't call her out for those eye rolls.


----------



## serenluv202

Kyle wants to be the queen bee so bad it's almost embarrassing.  She sure got over her Lisa Vanderpump friendship fast.  Teddi is sucking up to Kyle because she is sooo happy to finally have a "friend" in this group.

Bravo ran a few of the old episodes yesterday and I got to see "The Dinner Party From Hell" again...what a mess.  Camille is the same entitled, calculated backstabber that she was back then. There was no "editing", just a mean girl attack orchestrated by Camille and executed by Allison Dubois and DD.  The only part I did like was when she put "The morally corrupt Faye Resnick" on the Playboy hot seat.  Camille is no longer friends with her 2 cohorts and even states that Allison hates her because she thinks she was set up at the dinner party.  That's Camille, set you up, use you, then drop you.  She admits she is a guy's girl.  That type only associates with women they perceive to be less attractive and beneath them.  I hate to say it but...Dorit was right to call her a see you next Tuesday.  Kelsey was smart to dump her nasty behind and cut off all communication.  Honestly how Kyle could EVER be Camille's maid of honor after that dinner party is beyond me.  I am all for moving on, but I would never allow myself to be suckered again by a snake like that.


----------



## sgj99

I have to admit, the impressions were hysterical!  it was good to see them laugh at themselves, albeit alcohol-induced. it's too bad Erika couldn't laugh at herself a little.  she gets way too serious and I'm not buying the migraine excuse, I think she was hung-over and grumpy.


----------



## lulilu

I was embarrassed for them watching their drunk antics.  The rolling around, legs in the air, leg spreading and stumbling were gross.


----------



## rockhollow

That Erika is a wet blanket.
I also agree, that I think her 'migraine ' was very convenient, especially when all the other ladies were just feeling hung over. It was just like at Teddi's house a few years ago - Erika just didn't want to let her hair down and have fun with the ladies and left, but blamed it on that time of the month for her.
Again, she also just had to get a little dig in about LVP!

I  thought the ladies were having lots of fun at the wine tasting - it was actually nice to see them tipsy and laughing - some of those impersonations were funny.
The only downer was Erika and her sour puss - I know it's not always fun to hang out with other people that are well on their way to being drunk, but there was nothing stopping her from excusing herself  - but I   guess she didn't want to lose the airtime. God forbid, the other ladies get more film time than her.
I had to agree with Kyle, it seems like Erika didn't want to be there from the start.

And sadly, as often happens with drinking, the shenanigans got over the top, and Kyle and Teddi should have just gone to bed.

Teddi is very insecure and it showed once she was drunk.


----------



## TC1

Kyle saying Teddi walks like she just got off a horse? you've GOT to be kidding. Ummm, Kyle...have you ever walked toward a mirror? . Pot meet kettle


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Kyle saying Teddi walks like she just got off a horse? you've GOT to be kidding. Ummm, Kyle...have you ever walked toward a mirror? . Pot meet kettle



OMG yes!!!  The shot of Kyle walking down the hallway was so awkward -- and it is her usual stomp, er walk.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

TC1 said:


> Kyle saying Teddi walks like she just got off a horse? you've GOT to be kidding. Ummm, Kyle...have you ever walked toward a mirror? . Pot meet kettle


OMG! I thought the exact same thing! I'm like this got to be a joke - that's Kyles schtick - walking like just got off a horse!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

lulilu said:


> I was embarrassed for them watching their drunk antics.  The rolling around, legs in the air, leg spreading and stumbling were gross.


That's Vyle Kyle on any given day, drunk or not.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kyle walks like she just hopped off a Clydesdale after a long ride across the country...  I get it, I love a good girls weekend, I like to have a nice buzz... but watching these ladies (Kyle and Teddie) was just something strange.

I would have done just like Erika and went to my room.


----------



## simone72

Haven’t watched this episode but keep reading about several lawsuits against Erika’s husband taking out millions of dollars in loans and hiding the fact it was to fund his wives extravagant lifestyle surely he’s smarter than that ??


----------



## kemilia

This episode was so awful, 

I know it is TV and Bravo but I cringed at the wine tasting. 

Dorito, of all people, is coming off good. 

And that green satin top didn't do Kyle any favors. Do they watch this later (while sober) and shudder? This isn't doing Teddi's business any favors, imo. A life coach that is that messed up herself? Sheesh.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LVP’s mother died. How tragic! I feel awful for her, she’s still mourning the loss of her brother.

Lisa Vanderpump's Mom Dead at 84, a Year After Brother Mark's Suicide - People https://apple.news/AdeRL5-hlRf-M06dAky4qtA


----------



## GirlieShoppe

.


----------



## CeeJay

simone72 said:


> Haven’t watched this episode but keep reading about several lawsuits against Erika’s husband taking out millions of dollars in loans and hiding the fact it was to fund his wives extravagant lifestyle surely he’s smarter than that ??


You NEVER know what goes on behind closed doors, but yeah .. it seems rather strange that someone like Tom would jeopardize his career to fund "Erika Jayne"!  Then again, who knows .. maybe he is into dominatrix stuff and she does that for him???  HA!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Interesting; I've always said that Andy has always favored LVP .. 
https://people.com/tv/rhobh-andy-cohen-lisa-vanderpump-irreplaceable/


----------



## sgj99

the wine tasting was fun
the dinner that night things got shaky and a little tense
after dinner, the wheels came off the bus with drunk Kyle and Teddi and things receded into immaturity and embarrassment


----------



## DC-Cutie

CeeJay said:


> You NEVER know what goes on behind closed doors, but yeah .. it seems rather strange that someone like Tom would jeopardize his career to fund "Erika Jayne"!  Then again, who knows .. maybe he is into dominatrix stuff and she does that for him???  HA!!!


Pat the Puss...


----------



## Allisonfaye

CeeJay said:


> You NEVER know what goes on behind closed doors, but yeah .. it seems rather strange that someone like Tom would jeopardize his career to fund "Erika Jayne"!  Then again, who knows .. maybe he is into dominatrix stuff and she does that for him???  HA!!!



That's actually the first explanation of that relationship that makes any sense whatsoever....


----------



## Allisonfaye

So we are in Monaco right now and Denise Richards was just here for some television festival. We arrived the last day of it and I was so jet lagged, the thought of even trying to go just exhausted me. I am bummed because I could have seen Rob Lowe on the red carpet....just didn't have it in me. He might be staying at the hotel we are in but the staff won't admit to anything. Short of staking out the lobby, there was nothing I could do. 

BTW, there are more Chanels here in one small area than I have ever seen ANYWHERE. It's like 50% of the women are carrying them. You guy would be drooling.  It's like a real time Real Housewives show.


----------



## Ceeyahd

kemilia said:


> This episode was so awful,
> 
> I know it is TV and Bravo but I cringed at the wine tasting.
> 
> Dorito, of all people, is coming off good.
> 
> And that green satin top didn't do Kyle any favors. Do they watch this later (while sober) and shudder? This isn't doing Teddi's business any favors, imo. A life coach that is that messed up herself? Sheesh.


I'm no fan of HI I'M TEDDI... but she's not a life coach. She's a self appointed accountability coach for her brand of diet/exercise. She's not credentialed for any of it.


----------



## sgj99

^ I'm still scratching my head at the whole "accountability coach" thing


----------



## imgg

sgj99 said:


> ^ I'm still scratching my head at the whole "accountability coach" thing


Me too, especially since she doesn't hold herself accountable for anything.


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> Me too, especially since she doesn't hold herself accountable for anything.


Well, then there you go .. a 'side' business as in the "Well, Not-So Accountable Coach" - HA HA HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## simone72

Just watched the episode another case of time to gang up on someone for no reason at all I know Kyle is upset at Erika because she didn’t say anything to Rinna while being her in her Halloween costume and upsetting Kim. Drunk Teddi and Kyle were not even funny and Kyle please stop wearing clothes that are 2 sizes too small !!


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> Well, then there you go .. a 'side' business as in the "Well, Not-So Accountable Coach" - HA HA HA HA HA!!!!


In todays climate this could be a big business!


----------



## ck2802

I am just watching the episode now & scrolling through here at the same time. This show is really not holding my interest at all now.  I used to watch & rewatch episodes over & over.

The stupid hats were ridiculous.  Kyle & her twin Teddi in their Fedoras.  Dorit & Erika in their Chanel berets - please!

Kyle is right Erika does not want to be with them. She hasn’t from when she joined the show.  Hmmmm Erika complaining about going over the same thing over & over when it’s happening to her is awful, but ok when they did the same to LVP.   Erika is ****y.

The style of the green top on Kyle was awful, but the colour looked great on her. 

Lisa Rinna is not a nice person at all.


----------



## TC1

Erika must have had some time on her hands yesterday..she posted a pic of herself naked bending over a table...and replied to a bunch of the comments.


----------



## absolutpink

TC1 said:


> Erika must have had some time on her hands yesterday..she posted a pic of herself naked bending over a table...and replied to a bunch of the comments.



I saw that.... wth.


----------



## Rouge H

So sorry for LVP and her mother’s sudden passing.


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> Erika must have had some time on her hands yesterday..she posted a pic of herself naked bending over a table...and replied to a bunch of the comments.


 ... with several people near her.


----------



## kemilia

sgj99 said:


> ^ I'm still scratching my head at the whole "accountability coach" thing


She was on that Jeff Lewis show (Flipping Out) and he hired her because he wanted to lose some weight. She seemed to call or text a lot, bugging him about what he was or wasn't eating. I saw it as a pretty good gig if you could get rich "help-me help-me" people to buy into it.


----------



## kemilia

Allisonfaye said:


> So we are in Monaco right now and Denise Richards was just here for some television festival. We arrived the last day of it and I was so jet lagged, the thought of even trying to go just exhausted me. I am bummed because I could have seen Rob Lowe on the red carpet....just didn't have it in me. He might be staying at the hotel we are in but the staff won't admit to anything. Short of staking out the lobby, there was nothing I could do.
> 
> BTW, there are more Chanels here in one small area than I have ever seen ANYWHERE. It's like 50% of the women are carrying them. You guy would be drooling.  It's like a real time Real Housewives show.


Would love to see Rob Lowe!


----------



## Allisonfaye

kemilia said:


> Would love to see Rob Lowe!



I know! I keep missing him just by a hair. I was in Palm Desert over spring break and he was there doing a show the day after I left.  He is now in St. Tropez. We were thinking of going there for a day trip next week but now I find out you can't get there by train. You either have to take a bus, ferry or a helicopter. So I guess we will pass. I had a huge crush on him back in the late 80's.


----------



## luckylove

Allisonfaye said:


> I know! I keep missing him just by a hair. I was in Palm Desert over spring break and he was there doing a show the day after I left.  He is now in St. Tropez. We were thinking of going there for a day trip next week but now I find out you can't get there by train. You either have to take a bus, ferry or a helicopter. So I guess we will pass. I had a huge crush on him back in the late 80's.



I was at a function with him a couple of years ago and I have to say, he is every bit as handsome in real life as you might expect. He was also a charming conversationalist. I hope you get the chance to see him IRL!


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Erika must have had some time on her hands yesterday..she posted a pic of herself naked bending over a table...and replied to a bunch of the comments.





absolutpink said:


> I saw that.... wth.





baghagg said:


> ... with several people near her.



I don't follow her but saw the photo on twitter.  Someone mentioned it was a "kiss my *ss" message to her critics.  In any event, it showed an incredible lack of class -- no one will be able to convince me that it was art or meant as art, in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Rouge H

A real inspiration to young girls on how to behave......NOT


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> Erika must have had some time on her hands yesterday..she posted a pic of herself naked bending over a table...and replied to a bunch of the comments.


Gross!


----------



## LemonDrop

Allisonfaye said:


> I know! I keep missing him just by a hair. I was in Palm Desert over spring break and he was there doing a show the day after I left.  He is now in St. Tropez. We were thinking of going there for a day trip next week but now I find out you can't get there by train. You either have to take a bus, ferry or a helicopter. So I guess we will pass. I had a huge crush on him back in the late 80's.





luckylove said:


> I was at a function with him a couple of years ago and I have to say, he is every bit as handsome in real life as you might expect. He was also a charming conversationalist. I hope you get the chance to see him IRL!



one of my super fun life moments was happening across a red carpet in NYC in April 1999.  There were like 15 people at most there and I easily pushed my way to the front.  It was at the NBC building in NYC and they were having a grand opening of the NBC store in the lobby.  I saw soooooo many celebs up close and personal I think I died a little and came back more sparkly.  One celeb I saw up close was Rob Lowe.  I didn't even have a crush on him and I think I fell over from his gorgeousness.  He just oozed sex.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Prufrock613 said:


> Kyle needs to just stop talking.  Over her yrs on this show, she constantly makes negative body comments about herself.  She just complained that her arms would look like sausages, in Camille’s bridesmaid dress.  She wouldn’t even take off her Missoni cover-up, during paddle boarding.  She needs to go sell her story somewhere else, that she never wanted to project negative body issues, to her daughters.  Kyle needs to clean her ears...she obviously doesn’t here her own words.



Ugh. That scene was totally cringe-worthy. Vyle is such an attention seeker.


----------



## TC1

Kyle has had A LOT of work done..and is still so insecure.


----------



## sgj99

TC1 said:


> Erika must have had some time on her hands yesterday..she posted a pic of herself naked bending over a table...and replied to a bunch of the comments.



The photo was disgusting!


----------



## sgj99

Re-watching the previous episodes and I have to ask:  what is up taking your purse to dinner when you are staying in and eating at the chateau?


----------



## LemonDrop

sgj99 said:


> Re-watching the previous episodes and I have to ask:  what is up taking your purse to dinner when you are staying in and eating at the chateau?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

The ***** is back!  Camille was on fire tonight.  First she shades Dorit by commenting on her big store window reveal "what reveal - all they did was tear off some garbage bags! Then her sneaky snide remark about Denise's home being a rental and then the follow up, confronting Dorit directly about her husband's finances.  
Her going on about having to suffer buying a second hand dusty Burberry coat from a consignment store and her husband wanting new skis was tv gold.
She made the episode worth watching.


----------



## lp640

Camille is vile


----------



## swags

Poor Camille. She had to shop for Burberry in a thrift store and then was gifted a bag of QVC clothes. 
How dare someone bring up her other properties! Those are vacation homes and she is not on vacation! 

I wasn't hating her for going in on Dorit though. First off the beach body store window was kind of lame despite Dorit jumping in there to do the work herself because she can't sit by and watch others work. Plus we've wondered about PKs financial situation before.


----------



## simone72

I haven’t watched last nights episode yet but Camille really has $$$ and a snarky attitude she’s a snob that’s why she shades Dorit who is all phony and Denise being in a rental she’s just on the show to send out some hate. Anyone know how much she got out of her divorce w Kelsey Grammer?


----------



## sgj99

Camille is going to have to find another PR guru to help her like she did after season one when she became the most hated housewife.  Her snark thrown Denise’s way about the rent house showed her ugliness.


----------



## ck2802

simone72 said:


> I haven’t watched last nights episode yet but Camille really has $$$ and a snarky attitude she’s a snob that’s why she shades Dorit who is all phony and Denise being in a rental she’s just on the show to send out some hate. Anyone know how much she got out of her divorce w Kelsey Grammer?


I believe it was $50 million.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Camille had them bishes shaking in their BOOTS last night!!!
When he talked about PKs financial troubles, the look on Kyle and Erika's faces were priceless.  They had the 'oh sh*t, don't come for our mens' financial issues' looks on their faces.   Now how she did it was tacky as hell, but it was comic relief.  I agree with her about the Kitson window... it looked like something off of Season 1, Project Runway.  PK and Dorit need to be knocked off their high horses

I mean Camille told no lies about Denise and her rental.  Because recovering from a rental is hardly the same as loosing your whole house in a fire that you OWN.  Nope, not the same.


----------



## Gal4Dior

I love how the fact that Camille put PK’s finances on blast, which put the REAL in REAL housewives, is totally unacceptable to the rest. They all are as fake as they come! This is the stuff we have been waiting for all season! Not puppy gate! 

It’s been cringeworthy to watch Kyle’s climb to the top this year as HBIC. Vanderpump was never this obvious about this and it’s pretty funny to compare the two - one has failed at pretty much every business opportunity and spends money like it’s going out of style, while LVP silently and calculatingly cashes in on the RHOBH franchise with VPR, Pump, Tom Tom, and now Vanderpump Cocktail Garden in Vegas. Kyle needs to realize it’s a marathon, not a race...and it looks like VPR is leaving RHOBH with financial profit.


----------



## rockhollow

I wasn't surprised to see the real Camille come out last night - it must have been exhausting for her to pretend that she likes the other women - just like Erika, Camille doesn't play well with other women.
They are both used to having 'paid friends' who hang onto their every word with agreement their only opinion.
I'm sure that Camille had heard all the rumblings and catty opinions of the other ladies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Camille plays fine with other women... that are REAL.  Because let's be honest, we already know PK and Dorit are frauds.  Let us not forget, Bravo cameras captured a woman running behind Dorit in the Bahamas asking about some money.  But now that Camille brings it up, it's a problem. 

Nope, carry on Camille.


----------



## bisbee

lp640 said:


> Camille is vile


I don’t disagree with what she said, but wow, could she be any more holier than thou?  It may all be very true, but Camille is a very ugly person for announcing all of this the way she did and where she did it.


----------



## rockhollow

Thank goodness we're finally finished with the trip to France. It just shows you they are hustling to find content to fill the season with LVP - that trip could have easily been done in one episode.
Even though I don't like 'know it all Teddi, it was unfair that she was taking all the flack, when she was only voicing Kyle's feeling. Kind of makes a mockery of Teddi's tag line, she says she won't do anyone else's dirty work, but that's not completely true - she sure is the mouthpiece for Kyle.
And lesser Lisa just loves to stir the pot - without LVP there, the ladies have to turn on each other.


----------



## baghagg

DC-Cutie said:


> Let us not forget, Bravo cameras captured a woman running behind Dorit in the Bahamas asking about some money. QUOTE]



I must have missed this - what exactly happened and which episode?


----------



## lp640

baghagg said:


> I must have missed this - what exactly happened and which episode?



Bravo did not air it.


----------



## simone72

Hard to feel any sympathy for Camille !! Her cringe worthy complaints about buying the thrifty 
Burberry consignment coat was ridiculous! Surely she can afford to buy a whole new wardrobe and what an offense to all the people that lost they’re homes in the fires and still don’t have a place to live !! Loved that Denise was so positive about everything in her conversation w Teddi she’s really a down to earth girl!


----------



## simone72

Lisa Rinna said it right how’s anyone gonna have any empathy for the wealthy but we all know that not everyone is like Camille !


----------



## CeeJay

swags said:


> Poor Camille. She had to shop for Burberry in a thrift store and then was gifted a bag of QVC clothes.
> How dare someone bring up her other properties! Those are vacation homes and she is not on vacation!
> 
> I wasn't hating her for going in on Dorit though. First off the beach body store window was kind of lame despite Dorit jumping in there to do the work herself because she can't sit by and watch others work. Plus we've wondered about PKs financial situation before.


Dayum, I may just have to watch this one since I said way back that PK has been lying about their finances!!!!  I had to laugh when I saw that Dorito has her "collection" at Kitson .. puhleeze, Kitson is a major-league HAS-BEEN as far as retail stores (always cheap crap)!


----------



## baghagg

lp640 said:


> Bravo did not air it.




WOOOOOOOWWWWWW!!!!!!  lp640  thank you for posting this!


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> Camille had them bishes shaking in their BOOTS last night!!!
> When he talked about PKs financial troubles, the look on Kyle and Erika's faces were priceless.  They had the 'oh sh*t, don't come for our mens' financial issues' looks on their faces.   Now how she did it was tacky as hell, but it was comic relief.  I agree with her about the Kitson window... it looked like something off of Season 1, Project Runway.  PK and Dorit need to be knocked off their high horses
> 
> I mean Camille told no lies about Denise and her rental.  Because recovering from a rental is hardly the same as loosing your whole house in a fire that you OWN.  Nope, not the same.



The ladies were coming in on Camille, so she mentioned what she had heard. I found it in line with how the Rinna pushed for it. About the house, Camille owned her house, she lost her whole house and everything that was in it. The snark about a second hand Burberry coat, could have been that snarky, as she bought a second-hand Burberry coat. I'm sure she can afford to go buy a whole new wardrobe high-end labels and all. So I don't understand how that was so horrible. A rental property that has smoke damage can be remediated and restored along with all the furnishings in the house, and the house is still standing. Denise doesn't have to go to everything that has to be done to have a house rebuilt she can find another rental on the beach if she doesn't want to wait for that house to be remediated and restored. There's a huge difference between Camille's loss and Denise's inconveniences. I lived in the middle of the fires didn't come near me but I have plenty of friends who were displaced, with smoke damage etc. It's a far cry from having to rebuild I know people that had to rebuild due to the Thomas fires. My kids didn't go to school for days because of the smoke in the area. it was traumatizing for everyone involved and I can't imagine being traumatized by losing your house completely burned to the ground completely. her husband seemed like the dick that had to go buy new ski boots in the middle of all the mayhem. And I didn't think Camille was on his side for that I think it she was eye-rolling at that as well. What did I miss, because I didn't think Camille is that bad. Any of our other snarky comments about dorit's display etc role in line with the b**** mode all these women are in in every episode.


----------



## VickyB

Camille ’s behavior has always been reprehensible - smugness, elitist, arrogant, unscrupulous just to name a few of her nicer traits.  The way she behaves, you'd think she actually had a career that earned her the money on which she lives*!  *She out did herself this season. Seems like she takes pride in talking out of both sides her mouth and shows no remorse when caught doing so. I can’t stomach one  more second of her ugly cadaver face doling out further attention grabbing snide remarks and self perceived pellets of wisdom. She is despicable. Sorry for the rant. Just could not contain myself.


----------



## sgj99

What is known about Camille’s husband David?  And it was her attitude more than the words that rubbed me the wrong way.  Denise didn’t whine and complain.  I could probably feel a little more for Camille but like she said, she does have other properties.


----------



## Allisonfaye

sgj99 said:


> What is known about Camille’s husband David?  And it was her attitude more than the words that rubbed me the wrong way.  Denise didn’t whine and complain.  I could probably feel a little more for Camille but like she said, she does have other properties.





simone72 said:


> I haven’t watched last nights episode yet but Camille really has $$$ and a snarky attitude she’s a snob that’s why she shades Dorit who is all phony and Denise being in a rental she’s just on the show to send out some hate. Anyone know how much she got out of her divorce w Kelsey Grammer?





ck2802 said:


> I believe it was $50 million.



Yes, I think it was $50m + some houses.


----------



## brooke lynn

Thank you Camille! It was probably the wrong time to bring it up to Dorito but I’m glad someone finally said it!

One episode left and just finally this season got semi interesting!


----------



## Prufrock613

rockhollow said:


> I wasn't surprised to see the real Camille come out last night - it must have been exhausting for her to pretend that she likes the other women - just like Erika, Camille doesn't play well with other women.
> They are both used to having 'paid friends' who hang onto their every word with agreement their only opinion.
> I'm sure that Camille had heard all the rumblings and catty opinions of the other ladies.


Camille knows where all of the bodies are buried


----------



## Prufrock613

I loved when Aaron asked what was going on and Denise said, “Just keep eating.”


----------



## baghagg

Prufrock613 said:


> Camille knows where all of the bodies are buried





Prufrock613 said:


> I loved when Aaron asked what was going on and Denise said, “Just keep eating.”



So funny Prufrock!!!


----------



## TC1

P.K probably got a heads up from production that this was going down..so he didn't join the dinner. Just let Dorit sit there gaping like a blowfish.


----------



## simone72

TC1 said:


> P.K probably got a heads up from production that this was going down..so he didn't join the dinner. Just let Dorit sit there gaping like a blowfish.


 Was wondering why some husbands were missing !!


----------



## TC1

simone72 said:


> Was wondering why some husbands were missing !!


Right? cause we saw Pk, Edwin and Aaron all chatting at the window reveal..then P.K just excuses himself before his wife's "Kitson window reveal celebration" dinner? Odd


----------



## rockhollow

I read on another site that LVP was the source for Camille about the PK information.
Even though I'm not fond of much of anything about Camille, I can understand her going for Dorit - I'm sure she's aware that the ladies are gunning for her and as mentioned - she knows lots of their business and if pushed, it's going to come out.
The ladies were all disappointed that Camille didn't go to France, and they all seemed ready to give her a go at the dinner. But they sure all seemed to clam up quick once Camille went to Dorit.
And how convenient that PK didn't attend the dinner - he's still trying to play both sides of the fence, and seems to be ok with throwing his wife into it alone. Just like the last dinner he and Dorit had with LVP, he wasn't there to support Dorit's claims, he wanted her to back down and make up with LVP.


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> I read on another site that LVP was the source for Camille about the PK information.
> Even though I'm not fond of much of anything about Camille, I can understand her going for Dorit - I'm sure she's aware that the ladies are gunning for her and as mentioned - she knows lots of their business and if pushed, it's going to come out.
> The ladies were all disappointed that Camille didn't go to France, and they all seemed ready to give her a go at the dinner. But they sure all seemed to clam up quick once Camille went to Dorit.
> And how convenient that PK didn't attend the dinner - he's still trying to play both sides of the fence, and seems to be ok with throwing his wife into it alone. Just like the last dinner he and Dorit had with LVP, he wasn't there to support Dorit's claims, he wanted her to back down and make up with LVP.


Well .. could be, but didn't Camille say to Dorito that PK "owed" a lot of $$$ to a friend of her's?  If it's related to what Dorito and PK owe to LVP (re:  LVP Dogs), that's chump change in comparison to what PK actually owes.  What I know from his financial woes, he declared Bankruptcy in the UK, but failed to file it here in the US.  While that protects him in the UK, any individual/company that has dual residency (UK & US), can legally file suit against him here in the US .. and that is my understanding that there are US investors who are owed quite a bit of $$$.  In addition, he has quite a large gambling debt that has yet to be paid and lastly, there was a major investor in Dorito's Beachwear line who has also not been paid and as such, he has filed suit.  Bottom line, the two of them need to seriously curb their spending or they may end up like the NJ couple who went to jail for lying about the finances after declaring bankruptcy!


----------



## LemonDrop

TC1 said:


> P.K probably got a heads up from production that this was going down..so he didn't join the dinner. Just let Dorit sit there gaping like a blowfish.



Thanks for pointing that out!  It seems so obvious now that he wasn't at at the table.


----------



## rockhollow

CeeJay said:


> Well .. could be, but didn't Camille say to Dorito that PK "owed" a lot of $$$ to a friend of her's?  If it's related to what Dorito and PK owe to LVP (re:  LVP Dogs), that's chump change in comparison to what PK actually owes.  What I know from his financial woes, he declared Bankruptcy in the UK, but failed to file it here in the US.  While that protects him in the UK, any individual/company that has dual residency (UK & US), can legally file suit against him here in the US .. and that is my understanding that there are US investors who are owed quite a bit of $$$.  In addition, he has quite a large gambling debt that has yet to be paid and lastly, there was a major investor in Dorito's Beachwear line who has also not been paid and as such, he has filed suit.  Bottom line, the two of them need to seriously curb their spending or they may end up like the NJ couple who went to jail for lying about the finances after declaring bankruptcy!



No, it wasn't about money that PK might have owed to LVP, it was someone she knew and had passed the information to Camile.  With the lenght of time that LVP has known Pk, she might know many of his past problems with money.
And I think if PK and Dorit go down, the other ladies will cast them off, hoping the stink won't stick to them.
Kyle will conveniently forget that she was Dorit close friend, especially now that she had Teddi Bear behind her.

On another note, I almost didn't recognize Faye - she's sure had a lot of work done to her face. It wasn't that it looked bad, but just so different that Faye's old face.
I suppose she's (Faye) is still sniffing around hoping to score a housewife seat.


----------



## LemonDrop

rockhollow said:


> No, it wasn't about money that PK might have owed to LVP, it was someone she knew and had passed the information to Camile.  With the lenght of time that LVP has known Pk, she might know many of his past problems with money.
> And I think if PK and Dorit go down, the other ladies will cast them off, hoping the stink won't stick to them.
> Kyle will conveniently forget that she was Dorit close friend, especially now that she had Teddi Bear behind her.
> 
> On another note, I almost didn't recognize Faye - she's sure had a lot of work done to her face. It wasn't that it looked bad, but just so different that Faye's old face.
> I suppose she's (Faye) is still sniffing around hoping to score a housewife seat.


Faye was at the table?


----------



## rockhollow

LemonDrop said:


> Faye was at the table?



no, she was at Kyle's house


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> On another note, I almost didn't recognize Faye - she's sure had a lot of work done to her face. It wasn't that it looked bad, but just so different that Faye's old face.
> I suppose she's (Faye) is still sniffing around hoping to score a housewife seat.



Yes, that was quite something!  I had to do a double take!


----------



## LemonDrop

rockhollow said:


> no, she was at Kyle's house





baghagg said:


> Yes, that was quite something!  I had to do a double take!



I am going to have to rewatch that part.  I must have been staring into my margarita and missed it.


----------



## sgj99

Faye has always been itching to be a Housewife.


----------



## TC1

Faye commenting it's odd that Kyle still doesn't have a dining room table.....girl aren't you her decorator??


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> Faye commenting it's odd that Kyle still doesn't have a dining room table.....girl aren't you her decorator??



That was my exact thought, however, in all fairness perhaps Kyle can't decide on which table to purchase. I've been there. I had a living room, bare, except for my rolled up area rug for a good year before I 'decided' I was even in the mood for shopping  livingroom furnishings. Odd that she had dining room chairs, but that may also add to difficult decisions. Anything I purchased, furniture and/or lighting fixtures hurriedly I now regret. I hate my dining room lighting, freaking hate.. a hurried purchase due to having to 'get' something (as directed by DH) for the room before an unavoidable gathering. I'm looking up at the damn fixture now SMDH.


----------



## Ceeyahd

sgj99 said:


> Faye has always been itching to be a Housewife.



I wouldn't be a Faye HW fan
 I wonder why it hasn't happened, though.


----------



## bisousx

rockhollow said:


> No, it wasn't about money that PK might have owed to LVP, it was someone she knew and had passed the information to Camile.  With the lenght of time that LVP has known Pk, she might know many of his past problems with money.
> And I think if PK and Dorit go down, the other ladies will cast them off, hoping the stink won't stick to them.
> Kyle will conveniently forget that she was Dorit close friend, especially now that she had Teddi Bear behind her.
> 
> On another note, I almost didn't recognize Faye - she's sure had a lot of work done to her face. It wasn't that it looked bad, but just so different that Faye's old face.
> I suppose she's (Faye) is still sniffing around hoping to score a housewife seat.



What if PK owed Ken money! Is that Camille’s very good friend and source of info?


----------



## luckylove

Ceeyahd said:


> I wouldn't be a Faye HW fan
> I wonder why it hasn't happened, though.



I hope it never happens. Like you, I would not be a fan.


----------



## Rouge H

Oh the financial web they weave

https://theblast.com/47725/rhobh-star-dorit-kemsleys-husband-pk-still-owes-17-million-to-ve


----------



## LemonDrop

I wonder if they will come after her CHA NEL earrings. One can only hope


----------



## bisbee

LemonDrop said:


> I wonder if they will come after her CHA NEL earrings. One can only hope


Dorit has the most horrible taste!


----------



## baghagg

LemonDrop said:


> I wonder if they will come after her CHA NEL earrings. One can only hope



BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sgj99

LemonDrop said:


> I wonder if they will come after her CHA NEL earrings. One can only hope


I hate those earrings!  They don’t make her look fashionable, they make her look label-hungry.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> I hate those earrings!  They don’t make her look fashionable, they make her look label-hungry.


That's because she is label-hungry.


----------



## Florasun

LemonDrop said:


> I wonder if they will come after her CHA NEL earrings. One can only hope


she needs to swap them out for BANK RUPT.


----------



## Florasun

rockhollow said:


> On another note, I almost didn't recognize Faye - she's sure had a lot of work done to her face. It wasn't that it looked bad, but just so different that Faye's old face.
> I suppose she's (Faye) is still sniffing around hoping to score a housewife seat.



I would hate to see her as a housewife. On the other hand, I do think she would be perfect as one of the flying monkeys in Wicked.


----------



## Prufrock613

Florasun said:


> I would hate to see her as a housewife. On the other hand, I do think she would be perfect as one of the flying monkeys in Wicked.


Faye has way too much caca invested (on her side) to have her as a HW.  She would be killed over the OJ thing before, anything else.  I lived that already.  Don’t want to see it again


----------



## LemonDrop

Prufrock613 said:


> Faye has way too much caca invested (on her side) to have her as a HW.  She would be killed over the OJ thing before, anything else.  I lived that already.  Don’t want to see it again



My guess is she could have been a HW by now if she wanted. You would think they'd have asked her long before Dorit or Denise.  Maybe the OJ thing was enough for her.  Maybe she doesn't want THAT much scrutiny again.  She probably likes showing up at Kyles and saying one sassy comment or the occasional dinner party.


----------



## Florasun

I see that Yolanda's ex, David Foster, has tied the knot with Katharine McPhee. I wonder how Yolanda is feeling about it. 
https://www.refinery29.com/en-us/2019/06/236646/katherine-mcphee-david-foster-wedding
https://radaronline.com/exclusives/...ing-katharine-mcphee-lavish-ceremony-details/


----------



## sgj99

Faye wanted a spot on HWs since the beginning but it was never given to her.  I guess the  powers-that-be at Bravo knew that she has more haters than followers.


----------



## sgj99

well, this wife of Foster's isn't ill and has the time to travel and cater to her King which is what David desires in a spouse I'm guessing.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> well, this wife of Foster's isn't ill and has the time to travel and cater to her King which is what David desires in a spouse I'm guessing.


The age difference is down right creepy though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> well, this wife of Foster's isn't ill and has the time to travel and cater to her King which is what David desires in a spouse I'm guessing.


just like all of his other ex wives, he will grow tired of her, too.

But I gotta give it to McPhee, she loves herself some older men.  David is a financial come up and can probably open more doors for her if she continues to sing


----------



## Prufrock613

Florasun said:


> I see that Yolanda's ex, David Foster, has tied the knot with Katharine McPhee. I wonder how Yolanda is feeling about it.
> https://www.refinery29.com/en-us/2019/06/236646/katherine-mcphee-david-foster-wedding
> https://radaronline.com/exclusives/...ing-katharine-mcphee-lavish-ceremony-details/


What marriage is this, again for him 4th?!?


----------



## rockhollow

Prufrock613 said:


> What marriage is this, again for him 4th?!?



I was thinking it was  wife # 5 - my goodness, what a wonderful thing to be wife number 5 -not!
And I doubt she'll be the last - I'm just hoping that their won't be any children.
I also wonder how Yo is feeling - she sure went from being a lady about town, with her King of a husband, star of a reality show, famed author, health guru and mother of the super models, to hearing nothing about her.


----------



## Prufrock613

rockhollow said:


> I was thinking it was  wife # 5 - my goodness, what a wonderful thing to be wife number 5 -not!
> And I doubt she'll be the last - I'm just hoping that their won't be any children.
> I also wonder how Yo is feeling - she sure went from being a lady about town, with her King of a husband, star of a reality show, famed author, health guru and mother of the super models, to hearing nothing about her.


I can’t wrap my head around marrying that many times!


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> I was thinking it was  wife # 5 - my goodness, what a wonderful thing to be wife number 5 -not!
> And I doubt she'll be the last - I'm just hoping that their won't be any children.
> I also wonder how Yo is feeling - she sure went from being a lady about town, with her King of a husband, star of a reality show, famed author, health guru and mother of the super models, to hearing nothing about her.


Yes, he's been married many times, but alas .. there are both men & women who simply cannot think to be alone without a spouse (or significant other).  A friend of mine knows him very well and is not a fan, saying that he is very demanding and expects the wife to wait on him hand & foot (hence the reason why he wanted out of the marriage with Yolanda when she got sick).  In my opinion, this is a huge step-up for Katherine; heck .. it wasn't like her career was hot per se and he gets her more visibility.  I sure hope that they do not even consider for one second to put her on the RHoBH though!  

As for Yolanda, I know that she is pretty active in the Lyme Disease charities and doesn't she manage her kids modeling careers?


----------



## chowlover2

Prufrock613 said:


> What marriage is this, again for him 4th?!?


5th!


----------



## chowlover2

Remember the wedding video Yolanda made for a David where she sang? She really waited on him hand and foot, everything was about him. David should marry a Japanese Geisha, not an American woman.


----------



## sgj99

The age difference is creepy, I agree.
And as long as she devotes all of her time and energy into catering to him I think the marriage will survive for a while.   He’s getting older and going through a divorce and interviewing (dating) new spouses takes a lot of time and energy.  And this also means she will have to put her career on the back burner.


----------



## lulilu

Just saw a clip for the finale.  The shots of the weird faces they all make kill me.  The open-mouthed awe, and Denise screws her face up so strangely.


----------



## Florasun

chowlover2 said:


> 5th!


For some reason this song “I’m ‘Enry the Eighth I yam, I yam” is flitting thru my mind. Henry’s last wife was a Katherine also.


----------



## sgj99

Florasun said:


> For some reason this song “I’m ‘Enry the Eighth I yam, I yam” is flitting thru my mind. Henry’s last wife was a Katherine also.



The last two wives of Henry were Katherine:  #5 was beheaded and #6 was his widow.
Hhhhmmm, what will be the fate of King David’s Katherine????


----------



## luckylove

sgj99 said:


> The last two wives of Henry were Katherine:  #5 was beheaded and #6 was his widow.
> Hhhhmmm, what will be the fate of King David’s Katherine????



Well, let's hope she fares better than Katherine #5.


----------



## CeeJay

sgj99 said:


> The age difference is creepy, I agree.
> And as long as she devotes all of her time and energy into catering to him I think the marriage will survive for a while.   He’s getting older and going through a divorce and interviewing (dating) new spouses takes a lot of time and energy.  And this also means she will have to put her career on the back burner.


Right? .. he's *69* and she is *35*, that is quite a big difference on so many levels!!!  While they have music in common, as he ages I can't imagine that she will be very pleased to have to take care of him!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CeeJay said:


> Right? .. he's *69* and she is *35*, that is quite a big difference on so many levels!!!  While they have music in common, as he ages I can't imagine that she will be very pleased to have to take care of him!


Its a transaction - he wants arm candy, she's hoping he'll help her with her singing career.


----------



## Florasun

sgj99 said:


> The last two wives of Henry were Katherine:  #5 was beheaded and #6 was his widow.
> Hhhhmmm, what will be the fate of King David’s Katherine????


Oh yeah I totally forgot about that one! Katherine the 5th wife didn’t fare too well did she?



luckylove said:


> Well, let's hope she fares better than Katherine #5.


 The prenup has a clause for no beheading.


----------



## Florasun

CanuckBagLover said:


> Its a transaction - he wants arm candy, she's hoping he'll help her with her singing career.


Do you think she can have a career and take care of her king, too?
I bet Yolanda regrets ever calling him that.


----------



## chowlover2

Remember when Yolanda was going to be the next Martha Stewart? I think her goal of being a lifestyle guru didn’t track with David’s of being king. I used to cringe when he was in an episode. He wanted everyone to fawn all over him. He writes music for pete’s sake, he didn’t develop the cure for cancer. There really is no room in his household for another person in the music business. The best thing thing for wife #5 is to get knocked up and lock him down for $$ the next 18 years. 

Should we start a pool as to how long this marriage will last?


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Remember when Yolanda was going to be the next Martha Stewart? I think her goal of being a lifestyle guru didn’t track with David’s of being king. I used to cringe when he was in an episode. He wanted everyone to fawn all over him. He writes music for pete’s sake, he didn’t develop the cure for cancer. There really is no room in his household for another person in the music business. The best thing thing for wife #5 is to get knocked up and lock him down for $$ the next 18 years.
> 
> Should we start a pool as to how long this marriage will last?


Could not agree with you more .. on ALL counts!  

Given what my friend has said about him, no way is he going to let her have a singing career .. it's all about HIM!


----------



## chowlover2

I was no fan of his when he was married to Yo, but I found him totally repulsive when he dumped her because she could not cater to his each and every need.


----------



## luckylove

chowlover2 said:


> I was no fan of his when he was married to Yo, but I found him totally repulsive when he dumped her because she could not cater to his each and every need.



+1


----------



## Ceeyahd

CeeJay said:


> Could not agree with you more .. on ALL counts!
> 
> Given what my friend has said about him, no way is he going to let her have a singing career .. it's all about HIM!



Really? Why would he crush someone's dream, talent, aspirations? Yo was basically retired. This bride is in her prime.


----------



## LemonDrop

Ceeyahd said:


> Really? Why would he crush someone's dream, talent, aspirations? *Yo was basically retired. This bride is in her prime.*


What do you mean?


----------



## Gal4Dior

I can’t get over how gross this marriage is, but they both are benefiting.

She’s an aging B list actress/singer and he’s just, well old. He gets arm candy, and she gets a better career. Win, win.


----------



## chowlover2

LVSistinaMM said:


> I can’t get over how gross this marriage is, but they both are benefiting.
> 
> She’s an aging B list actress/singer and he’s just, well old. He gets arm candy, and she gets a better career. Win, win.


I honestly don’t think she will get a better career. All you have to do is watch the seasons of RHoBH Yo was on. No one catered to a man more. He flat out told her in full view of cameras that when she became ill he had no use for her. I doubt if he ever even filled a prescription for her. He has to have all the attention all the time. I felt so bad for her.


----------



## Ceeyahd

LemonDrop said:


> What do you mean?


That Foster would marry such a young lady in the prime of her career and expect her to just be a wife, no career advancement. Yolanda was basically a retired model, being a wife/companion, and mothering teenagers seemed more appropriate for Foster. Either way, whatever works for those involved. Ceejay's post stated new wife wouldn't have much chance for career.


----------



## LemonDrop

Ceeyahd said:


> That Foster would marry such a young lady in the prime of her career and expect her to just be a wife, no career advancement. Yolanda was basically a retired model, being a wife/companion, and mothering teenagers seemed more appropriate for Foster. Either way, whatever works for those involved. Ceejay's post stated new wife wouldn't have much chance for career.



I was just sorta confused because Yolanda was transitioning from one career to another. From one phase of life to another.  While KMP is a "young lady" Yolanda was only 10 years older than KMP is now when they married. A man should support his wife dreams no matter if she is 35 or 45. If he is controlling of his 45 year old wife he will probably be controlling of his 35 year old wife. It wasn't appropriate for David to do to Yolanda because she was older.


----------



## sgj99




----------



## Prufrock613

LemonDrop said:


> I was just sorta confused because Yolanda was transitioning from one career to another. From one phase of life to another.  While KMP is a "young lady" Yolanda was only 10 years older than KMP is now when they married. A man should support his wife dreams no matter if she is 35 or 45. If he is controlling of his 45 year old wife he will probably be controlling of his 35 year old wife. It wasn't appropriate for David to do to Yolanda because she was older.


I agree 100%, but look at who we are talking about - meaning Mr. Foster.  He’s not exactly in the 21st century, allegedly.


----------



## Ceeyahd

LemonDrop said:


> I was just sorta confused because Yolanda was transitioning from one career to another. From one phase of life to another.  While KMP is a "young lady" Yolanda was only 10 years older than KMP is now when they married. A man should support his wife dreams no matter if she is 35 or 45. If he is controlling of his 45 year old wife he will probably be controlling of his 35 year old wife. It wasn't appropriate for David to do to Yolanda because she was older.



I don't think I was implying it's ok to treat any woman the way D Foster seems to. I don't and didn't know of Yolanda's career transition... I don't know him or any of his wives. I'm going refrain from opining.


----------



## imgg

What I recall Yolanda was not this super nice person.   Sure, she waited on her King but that was her choice, she was benefitting from that act too.  I recall Yolanda was not a happy person, seemed grumpy and downright nasty at times.  The way I see it David F never changed Yolanda did.   More than likely the same thing will play out with his new bride- she will tire of waiting on him or maybe her end game is to wait until the very end to get it all.  Either way, she is a big girl so when/if it goes south no tears for her.

I don't see David F any different than JLo Elizabeth T etc.  It's just the way some people are wired.  The best thing in life though is we all have choices, no one is forcing these people to be spouse # 3, 4, 5 ...


----------



## CeeJay

Ceeyahd said:


> Really? Why would he crush someone's dream, talent, aspirations? Yo was basically retired. This bride is in her prime.


As I noted before, I have a very dear friend whose ex-husband used to be in the Music BIZ and they knew/met David Foster on many occasions.  Bottom line, my friend said that he was NOT a nice person and wanted the wife to wait on him hand & foot and if they wanted a career, it had better not interfere with them taking care of his every needs.  If Katherine was hoping that this will stimulate her singing career, well .. just not sure about that and if they do something together (let's say he plays piano and she is singing), he will still have to be the STAR of the show.  My friend told me that she was thoroughly disgusted with DF's behavior towards his then wife and told her ex-husband that under no circumstances would she invite him into their house again.  Sadly, her ex-husband turned out to be a b'tard to her after she was hit by a car and couldn't be the bread-winner and to this day, she thinks that DF had influence on her ex-husband to leave her.


----------



## LemonDrop

CeeJay said:


> As I noted before, I have a very dear friend whose ex-husband used to be in the Music BIZ and they knew/met David Foster on many occasions.  Bottom line, my friend said that he was NOT a nice person and wanted the wife to wait on him hand & foot and if they wanted a career, it had better not interfere with them taking care of his every needs.  If Katherine was hoping that this will stimulate her singing career, well .. just not sure about that and if they do something together (let's say he plays piano and she is singing), he will still have to be the STAR of the show.  My friend told me that she was thoroughly disgusted with DF's behavior towards his then wife and told her ex-husband that under no circumstances would she invite him into their house again.  Sadly, her ex-husband turned out to be a b'tard to her after she was hit by a car and couldn't be the bread-winner and to this day, she thinks that DF had influence on her ex-husband to leave her.



A case could be made that he actually might hurt her career. If this is how he is and he has that much influence. He could actually sway people not to work with her, not to give her a part.  People in the industry know him and might not even need to be swayed. They might just know better than to offer her the part/song etc... If he wants a doting wife waiting on him he definitely isn't going to use his influence to help her find activities outside the house.


----------



## Gal4Dior

LemonDrop said:


> A case could be made that he actually might hurt her career. If this is how he is and he has that much influence. He could actually sway people not to work with her, not to give her a part.  People in the industry know him and might not even need to be swayed. They might just know better than to offer her the part/song etc... If he wants a doting wife waiting on him he definitely isn't going to use his influence to help her find activities outside the house.


Didn’t he help out her in a broadway production recently? Don’t quote me on this, since DF was never of great interest to me.


----------



## Ceeyahd

CeeJay said:


> As I noted before, I have a very dear friend whose ex-husband used to be in the Music BIZ and they knew/met David Foster on many occasions.  Bottom line, my friend said that he was NOT a nice person and wanted the wife to wait on him hand & foot and if they wanted a career, it had better not interfere with them taking care of his every needs.  If Katherine was hoping that this will stimulate her singing career, well .. just not sure about that and if they do something together (let's say he plays piano and she is singing), he will still have to be the STAR of the show.  My friend told me that she was thoroughly disgusted with DF's behavior towards his then wife and told her ex-husband that under no circumstances would she invite him into their house again.  Sadly, her ex-husband turned out to be a b'tard to her after she was hit by a car and couldn't be the bread-winner and to this day, she thinks that DF had influence on her ex-husband to leave her.


Just so you know, my 'really' wasn't a response of non-belief. It was more like really for him to do something like that to someone who is active in her career.


----------



## rockhollow

The only thing I know about DF as based on what we saw of him on the HW show, but he always gave off a pretty creepy, controlling vibe.
I remember when he got mad a Brandi and Kyle for singing to much during a dinner party when he was preforming and it just rubbed me the wrong way.
And another time when we were seeing him and Yo on a sailboat on holidays and he was pissy because she wasn't up for a walk or something.
There were other instances, but those two stick in my mind.
There was always something just off about him.
If I had to say, I bet the new wife will not have any kind of career while being married - the closest is maybe a duet with her king.


----------



## rockhollow

And why didn't we have a new episode of Beverly Hills last night (at least here in Canada)?
Did they take a break because of the US holiday ?


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> And why didn't we have a new episode of Beverly Hills last night (at least here in Canada)?
> Did they take a break because of the US holiday ?


I have no idea, we had a rerun of Camille's wedding with commentary. Ugh!. Finale is next week.


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> And why didn't we have a new episode of Beverly Hills last night (at least here in Canada)?
> Did they take a break because of the US holiday ?



Yes, same as there is no new episode of New York tonight


----------



## CeeJay

Ceeyahd said:


> Just so you know, my 'really' wasn't a response of non-belief. It was more like really for him to do something like that to someone who is active in her career.


I hear 'ya, and even though I saw his crap behavior on RHoBH, it only took one time of me mentioning his name to my friend and she just spilled the goods (I didn't even know that her ex knew him)!  All I can say is that she did not have one single positive thing to say about him, quite the opposite.


----------



## chowlover2

There is a reason he is on wife #5...


----------



## chowlover2

Those were the days...https://radaronline.com/videos/yola...oster-stewardess-music-video-wedding-present/


----------



## chowlover2

chowlover2 said:


> Those were the days...https://radaronline.com/videos/yola...oster-stewardess-music-video-wedding-present/


Oops, cringeworthy anyway. I can find no video to copy, curious if Yo removed it.


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> The only thing I know about DF as based on what we saw of him on the HW show, but he always gave off a pretty creepy, controlling vibe.
> *I remember when he got mad a Brandi and Kyle for singing to much during a dinner party when he was preforming and it just rubbed me the wrong way.*
> And another time when we were seeing him and Yo on a sailboat on holidays and he was pissy because she wasn't up for a walk or something.
> There were other instances, but those two stick in my mind.
> There was always something just off about him.
> If I had to say, I bet the new wife will not have any kind of career while being married - the closest is maybe a duet with her king.


Did he get mad or was it Yolanda?  It was a long time ago, but I recall it was Yolanda in a tizzy over Brandi and Kyle laughing/not paying attention while David was playing the piano.


----------



## imgg

chowlover2 said:


> Oops, cringeworthy anyway. I can find no video to copy, curious if Yo removed it.


I remember seeing it, definitely cringeworthy.


----------



## rockhollow

imgg said:


> Did he get mad or was it Yolanda?  It was a long time ago, but I recall it was Yolanda in a tizzy over Brandi and Kyle laughing/not paying attention while David was playing the piano.



It was a while ago, but I'm sure I remember David chastising them while he was playing the piano. Yo could have also said something. I just remember him being upset because they were not totally enwrapped in his performance.


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> It was a while ago, but I'm sure I remember David chastising them while he was playing the piano. Yo could have also said something. I just remember him being upset because they were not totally enwrapped in his performance.


.. and that sounds 100% accurate given what my friend told me about him; he has to be the absolute CENTER OF ATTENTION and that is why I don't think he will be much help to Katherine.


----------



## rockhollow

CeeJay said:


> .. and that sounds 100% accurate given what my friend told me about him; he has to be the absolute CENTER OF ATTENTION and that is why I don't think he will be much help to Katherine.



Yes, totally self centred.
And now looking back, you can see that Yo knew that only total devotion was what David demanded.
I remember in one episode she was cooking him a special chicken dinner and she said that she always cooked two chicken dinner in case the first one didn't come out perfect. It wasn't that big of a deal at the time, but now looking back, it was kind of freaky.


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> .. and that sounds 100% accurate given what my friend told me about him; he has to be the absolute CENTER OF ATTENTION and that is why I don't think he will be much help to Katherine.


I think she is doing it for the attention.  You never heard much about her until she married DF.


----------



## slyyls

When David Foster produced the Canadian "Tears Are Not Enough" charity song, he posted a sign, stating "Please check your egos at the door."       It should have said "Please check your egos at the door, as the room is filled to capacity with mine"


----------



## LemonDrop

. I just decided to edit this.  I don't want to get into it with anyone.  Basically I just think David Foster is full of himself.


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> Yes, totally self centred.
> And now looking back, you can see that Yo knew that only total devotion was what David demanded.
> I remember in one episode she was cooking him a special chicken dinner and she said that she always cooked two chicken dinner in case the first one didn't come out perfect. It wasn't that big of a deal at the time, but now looking back, it was kind of freaky.


Does anyone remember the time Yo got up when they were dining outside and stepped on the side of the fire pit and did a song and dance for him. There had to have been 6 or 8 people there, and while I know it was her choice I felt embarrassed she did it in front of a crowd. Would have been much better if they were alone. What is so sickening is he does not try and hide his colossal ego, he is proud of it. I hope Yo has found someone better. Actually anyone would be better than DF. I think Yolanda is a beautiful woman with a great sense of style.


----------



## LemonDrop

https://realityblurb.com/2019/07/05...st-in-new-season-see-their-suspicious-tweets/

Yes Please.  Nicollette Sheridan was married to Denises husband too.  
I can't even imagine all this  in one season.


----------



## CeeJay

.. but, LVP has already said that she is not returning to RHoBH next season, but is she saying that if Nicolette Sheridan does, she will return with the plan to go after "Lesser Lisa"???


----------



## LemonDrop

CeeJay said:


> .. but, LVP has already said that she is not returning to RHoBH next season, but is she saying that if Nicolette Sheridan does, she will return with the plan to go after "Lesser Lisa"???



LVP knows how much her returning with Nicollette Sheridan would be worth to Bravo.  I could see a deal in the works. Bring back some woozy Kim Richards too and I think Rinna would go off the rails.  and I  Rinna.


----------



## Heart Star

Does anyone remember a reality show from quite a few years back - I think, called Princes of Malibu?
It had Brody Jenner and Spencer Pratt in it and it showed David Foster in it a few times, I think he was married to Brody Jenner's mom then. I remember nothing about the show except how much DF yelled and carried on all the time and I remember wondering why he would let this air on TV because he came off completely off his rocker!


----------



## Nat334

Heart Star said:


> Does anyone remember a reality show from quite a few years back - I think, called Princes of Malibu?
> It had Brody Jenner and Spencer Pratt in it and it showed David Foster in it a few times, I think he was married to Brody Jenner's mom then. I remember nothing about the show except how much DF yelled and carried on all the time and I remember wondering why he would let this air on TV because he came off completely off his rocker!



Yeah, where he sealed up the boys' bedrooms like a total nutcase, or Billy Bob Thornton in Monster Ball. 

The show was so over-the-top ridiculous and obviously 100% staged I thought DF came out of it looking hilarious.


----------



## brooke lynn

Princes of Malibu was Brody Jenner and his brother Brandon Jenner. Always was hard to believe Linda Thompson was married to David.


----------



## Florasun

LemonDrop said:


> LVP knows how much her returning with Nicollette Sheridan would be worth to Bravo.  I could see a deal in the works. Bring back some woozy Kim Richards too and I think Rinna would go off the rails.  and I  Rinna.


Oh, I am so down for this!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

So is Kathy Hilton going to be on next season? Or is this a rumor?


----------



## Gal4Dior

If Nicolette AND LVP teamed up, you know you would be served piping hot tea way more interesting than dog gate!! If this is a possibility, I would watch again! Let the games begin!! Lol


----------



## 336

theamericanchinadoll said:


> So is Kathy Hilton going to be on next season? Or is this a rumor?



Rumour!


----------



## DC-Cutie

LVSistinaMM said:


> If Nicolette AND LVP teamed up, you know you would be served piping hot tea way more interesting than dog gate!! If this is a possibility, I would watch again! Let the games begin!! Lol


I'd be here for that!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Heart Star said:


> Does anyone remember a reality show from quite a few years back - I think, called Princes of Malibu?
> It had Brody Jenner and Spencer Pratt in it and it showed David Foster in it a few times, I think he was married to Brody Jenner's mom then. I remember nothing about the show except how much DF yelled and carried on all the time and I remember wondering why he would let this air on TV because he came off completely off his rocker!


If I remember, shortly after it aired David and Linda Thompson filed for divorce.  He acted as if he absolutely hated Brody and Brandon.

Then when he moved on to Bravo with Yolanda, that marriage dissolved shortly during filming.

So basically for Catherine, if David says 'yes' to a reality show - your marriage will be over soon.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

It’s pretty clear that David Forster is a complete turd. He was so cruel to Yolanda.  People like that tend to die alone and all people really care about is the money.  So if I had to bet, young wife number three Katherine McPhee is in it for career boost and money.

If they are offering a role to Nicolette, it shall be interesting to watch.  I hope they boot Camille, who came off as a psycho this past episode. I think it was cut to make her crazier. I like how Denise defended herself.  Denise is such a good addition this season.  I also wouldn’t be sad if they booted boring Teddy and Dorit.


----------



## swags

Is that Dorits house for sale or a rental?
Camille was ridiculous. Time for her to move on. 
Why does Rinna laugh hysterically at herself and clap her knee with her hand? She is not funny! I've complained about it before but it makes me cringe each time. 
Teddi is boring. Lose Teddi, keep Denise.


----------



## sgj99

Camille is just vile!  I wonder what the new husband thinks about all this Real Housewives mess and how his new wife acts.  He looks extremely uncomfortable in front of the cameras.  If she's as fame-hungry as she appears to be and he's camera shy it doesn't seem like a match made in heaven to me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When Camille said I lost my house and my assistant, I just rolled my eyes....  Sometimes I like her, sometimes I wonder where her head is at


----------



## brooke lynn

LVP has made it official! She’s not returning!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

brooke lynn said:


> LVP has made it official! She’s not returning!


Well the show is over me then.  But good for her.


----------



## 336

Lol Dorit on the tricycle reminded me of a SAW movie lol


----------



## TaylorEsq

Camille is a such a vile and ugly person. I really can't stomach her and last night's episode was unbearable to watch. She's too impressed with herself and the entourage that she always travels with is comical. I hope she doesn't return. 

I know Lisa V. is a fan favorite but I honestly haven't missed her this season. I feel like the women have a better chemistry and connection with each other when Lisa V. isn't around. It really makes me believe she is a manipulative and cunning person just like all her friends have said.


----------



## imgg

TaylorEsq said:


> Camille is a such a vile and ugly person. I really can't stomach her and last night's episode was unbearable to watch. She's too impressed with herself and the entourage that she always travels with is comical. I hope she doesn't return.
> 
> I know Lisa V. is a fan favorite but I honestly haven't missed her this season. I feel like the women have a better chemistry and connection with each other when Lisa V. isn't around. It really makes me believe she is a manipulative and cunning person just like all her friends have said.


Or the other ladies are all manipulative and cunning and that's why they have better chemistry.


----------



## TaylorEsq

imgg said:


> Or the other ladies are all manipulative and cunning and that's why they have better chemistry.



Nah.  When you get the cancer out things get better.


----------



## imgg

TaylorEsq said:


> Nah.  When you get the cancer out things get better.


Better for LVP for sure!   LVP has a business to run, these ladies just have their mouths to run.


----------



## slyyls

I just heard the news about LVP and I'm not sorry to see her go.
I think she showed her true colours in the first season or two, and I will never forget her attitude at the DMV, having to be that close to the masses.     She's a failed actress but talented enough to put on an act that many people have bought, as she's honed and perfected it over the years.
I had a former friend who is so eerily similar to LVP, I had to google to find out if they were born on the same day; they aren't.    The words are believable enough; but there is no heart or warmth at the core, and a coldness in the eyes. She alwasy wants to know what is going on with other people; but never giving much info about herself unless it's to her advantage. LVP is no victim, unless it will benefit her to play one.


----------



## RueMonge

TaylorEsq said:


> Camille is a such a vile and ugly person. I really can't stomach her and last night's episode was unbearable to watch. She's too impressed with herself and the entourage that she always travels with is comical. I hope she doesn't return..



Yes, so ridiculous her claiming the others are in high school while she holding hands and bringing her besties along. 
All the ladies were afraid when Camille attacked (well she didn't go after EJ) except Denise. You go Denise!

I wonder if the employees were invited to the company party. It didn't look like enough people.


----------



## LemonDrop

DC-Cutie said:


> When Camille said I lost my house and my assistant, I just rolled my eyes....  Sometimes I like her, sometimes I wonder where her head is at



 My instant reaction when she said that was "Oh no! Did her assistant die in the fire?" Then it just kind of dawned on me.  She is so ridiculous.


----------



## LemonDrop

I really liked this episode. Camille is a terror.  I think she is trying to be queen.  She goes straight up to Kyle at Mauricios work event and begins yelling at her. Which is so wrong.  She goes up to just about everyone and starts yelling.  Then as soon as she takes on Denise and Denise comes back harder,  Camille throw her hands up and leaves.
 Real tough girl there Camille. I guarantee you'll never see Camille take on Denise again.

Then she goes to LVP and tells them how they all are ganging up her now that LVP is gone.   Yeah right,  she is just so important.  I can't recall someone needing this much attention on RHoBH   I honestly feel sorry for Kelsey Grammar.


----------



## rockhollow

Well after watching Camille's performance last night, I can see why she never made it as an actress!
She was way too rushed, like she had rehearsed her attack and just wanted to get through it - I bet her acting coach will be disappointed.
Funny who Klye confronted her and said that Camille seemed to be fine with all the ladies at the end of the last dinner they had, and then comes to the Agency party with a totally different attitude.
I'm sure her coaching/acting team spent the time between parties preparing her for the encounter.

We've seen this from Camille before - an ego larger than life. ( her opinion of herself that time in the hot tub in Hawaii, her use of words straight from a dictionary, her wicked little smirks - the list is long).


----------



## rockhollow

I think Kyle is trying to turn herself into LVP - she's taken to wearing pink, the swing chair, the dinner party in the garden....
I wonder when she'll start carrying a small dog around.


----------



## egak

That was the worst season ever! Wont be watching anymore.


----------



## pjhm

egak said:


> That was the worst season ever! Wont be watching anymore.


Yes, it really was. proves they are boring women with no interesting storyline.


----------



## Megs

I'm with you all, this season was REALLY REALLY bad. It was about a Vanderpup for about 2/3 of it, 2 episodes in France, and then Camille yelling a bunch.


----------



## bisbee

brooke lynn said:


> LVP has made it official! She’s not returning!


Fine with me.  I was very tired of her “holier than thou” attitude.  And that clip of her with the crown being carried into her new restaurant in Vegas?  Ridiculous.


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> I think Kyle is trying to turn herself into LVP - she's taken to wearing pink, the swing chair, the dinner party in the garden....
> I wonder when she'll start carrying a small dog around.


Like they say coping someone is the highest form of flattery.   Kyle seemed very jealous of LVP, and trying to morph into her is creepy and sort of proves that point.


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> Well after watching Camille's performance last night, I can see why she never made it as an actress!
> She was way too rushed, like she had rehearsed her attack and just wanted to get through it - I bet her acting coach will be disappointed.
> Funny who Klye confronted her and said that Camille seemed to be fine with all the ladies at the end of the last dinner they had, and then comes to the Agency party with a totally different attitude.
> I'm sure her coaching/acting team spent the time between parties preparing her for the encounter.
> 
> We've seen this from Camille before - an ego larger than life. ( her opinion of herself that time in the hot tub in Hawaii, her use of words straight from a dictionary, her wicked little smirks - the list is long).


HA HA HA .. Camille an actress ever?!?! .. HELL NO, only in soft-core porn, you knew that right?  

I was kind of rooting for Camille when I heard that she got into it with Dorito, but this week's episode .. HOLY COW, what a whack-job!  If she EVER came after someone like me, she would be spouting diarrhea out of her mouth after I got done with her re: verbal attack!  What a 'hole. 

That party and Kyle's outfit, seriously???  Erika, for once, actually looked somewhat nice .. Rinna, ah .. no.  Teddi needs to go, she is just so freakin' boring that it's not funny and O-M-G those outfits Dorito has been putting her mondo mammaries into (she REALLY needs to downsize those Boobs - they are way too big for her frame and honestly, it looks painful)!  

Lastly, Kyle's picnic .. painful to watch and OF COURSE Rinna has to tell a LVP story which I am not buying one bit .. LVP with "wet nails"?!?!  Erika nailed that one when she said "who has wet nails in 2019?" .. BAZINGA, Rinna lying as per usual .. girl, puhleeze!


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> Like they say coping someone is the highest form of flattery.   Kyle seemed very jealous of LVP, and trying to morph into her is creepy and sort of proves that point.


I saw the 'REAL' side of Kyle at the Grocery store and it wasn't pretty one bit, so when I see her on the show .. I just laugh to myself because she is ACTING big-time!


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> I saw the 'REAL' side of Kyle at the Grocery store and it wasn't pretty one bit, so when I see her on the show .. I just laugh to myself because she is ACTING big-time!


She seems fake to me,  Definitely a friend who may be fun to hang out with, but not one to stick around unless it is benefiting her in some way.


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> HA HA HA .. Camille an actress ever?!?! .. HELL NO, only in soft-core porn, you knew that right?
> 
> I was kind of rooting for Camille when I heard that she got into it with Dorito, but this week's episode .. HOLY COW, what a whack-job!  If she EVER came after someone like me, she would be spouting diarrhea out of her mouth after I got done with her re: verbal attack!  What a 'hole.
> 
> That party and Kyle's outfit, seriously???  Erika, for once, actually looked somewhat nice .. Rinna, ah .. no.  Teddi needs to go, she is just so freakin' boring that it's not funny and O-M-G those outfits Dorito has been putting her mondo mammaries into (she REALLY needs to downsize those Boobs - they are way too big for her frame and honestly, it looks painful)!
> 
> Lastly, Kyle's picnic .. painful to watch and OF COURSE Rinna has to tell a LVP story which I am not buying one bit .. LVP with "wet nails"?!?!  Erika nailed that one when she said "who has wet nails in 2019?" .. BAZINGA, Rinna lying as per usual .. girl, puhleeze!


I stopped watching, but I wonder what is going on with Camille  The first season I thought we saw her true colors- completely nuts.  Then it appeared she was coached to improve her image- I believe she was voted the most hated HW or something like that.  Why did it take 7 season to see this side again?  Is it for show, or could she just not contain any longer who she really is?


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> She seems fake to me,  Definitely a friend who may be fun to hang out with, but not one to stick around unless it is benefiting her in some way.


She was actually my favorite until I encountered her IRL at the Grocery store and she pulled her "I'm a Celebrity so I come first" routine on myself and others.  I am NOT impressed by celebrities, they button their pants and pee & poop the same as the rest of us so when I encounter crap like this, I DO NOT hold back .. and what is amazing is that they are always shocked by that (they seem to expect that everyone is going to kow-tow to them .. uh, NOT ME .. NOPE!).  The saddest thing about that encounter is that she started making a huge fuss and swearing in front of her youngest daughter Portia; such that you could see the poor kid was embarrassed.  Way to go Kyle, you showed your true nature and it ain't pretty ..


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> I stopped watching, but I wonder what is going on with Camille  The first season I thought we saw her true colors- completely nuts.  Then it appeared she was coached to improve her image- I believe she was voted the most hated HW or something like that.  Why did it take 7 season to see this side again?  Is it for show, or could she just not contain any longer who she really is?


I'm getting to the point where I don't really watch much of the "reality" shows anymore because it seems that all of them are just a bunch of ladies screaming at each other (no wonder why the men call the women get-togethers "hen parties")!!!  Honestly, I don't find it entertaining one bit; it is a constant reminder to me that it's sad that so many women just can't seem to get along and in this day & age, my god .. we need to stick together and support each other!!  I've seen the same in the Corporate America environment where, instead of helping each other out, it's like the daggers (nails) are always out on the other females .. why????  

Okay, off my rant horse .. I don't think Camille has EVER been a nice woman, she's never had a reputation for being one out here!


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> I'm getting to the point where I don't really watch much of the "reality" shows anymore because it seems that all of them are just a bunch of ladies screaming at each other (no wonder why the men call the women get-togethers "hen parties")!!!  Honestly, I don't find it entertaining one bit; it is a constant reminder to me that it's sad that so many women just can't seem to get along and in this day & age, my god .. we need to stick together and support each other!!  I've seen the same in the Corporate America environment where, instead of helping each other out, it's like the daggers (nails) are always out on the other females .. why????
> 
> Okay, off my rant horse .. I don't think Camille has EVER been a nice woman, she's never had a reputation for being one out here!


I stopped watching them completely,  I invested so much time in the Beverley Hills show -what 10 years?  How many seasons?  This was the first year I stopped watching.  The puppy gate was ridiculous.  I love catching up though in this thread!


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> I'm getting to the point where I don't really watch much of the "reality" shows anymore because it seems that all of them are just a bunch of ladies screaming at each other (no wonder why the men call the women get-togethers "hen parties")!!!  Honestly, I don't find it entertaining one bit; it is a constant reminder to me that it's sad that so many women just can't seem to get along and in this day & age, my god .. we need to stick together and support each other!!  I've seen the same in the Corporate America environment where, instead of helping each other out, it's like the daggers (nails) are always out on the other females .. why????
> 
> Okay, off my rant horse .. I don't think Camille has EVER been a nice woman, she's never had a reputation for being one out here!


Agree about Camille, that's why she fits in now with this new crew and why I'm out.


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> I stopped watching them completely,  I invested so much time in the Beverley Hills show -what 10 years?  How many seasons?  This was the first year I stopped watching.  The puppy gate was ridiculous.  I love catching up though in this thread!


SAME HERE!!!!!  I was bored out of my mind after (I think) the 2nd or 3rd episode and my husband would be in the other room saying "who the heck is screeching"?!?!  There is NO WAY that I'm going to watch without LVP, and while I know some don't like her and feel that she is not genuine or has a heart, I guess it's because I spent a fair amount of time working in the UK .. I get her and I understand why & how she acts.  As far as the Crowns at Vegas; that is so camp .. and that is what you have to realize!

BTW .. met LVP and her husband at one of our favorite dining spots in West Hollywood (not their restaurant); we were seated right next to them.  They were so nice & gracious and we both got talking about how much we loved the restaurant; well .. then they asked the pivotal question .. and that's when the embarrassment (on our part) took place as I have yet to go to any of their restaurants ... oops!


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> SAME HERE!!!!!  I was bored out of my mind after (I think) the 2nd or 3rd episode and my husband would be in the other room saying "who the heck is screeching"?!?!  There is NO WAY that I'm going to watch without LVP, and while I know some don't like her and feel that she is not genuine or has a heart, I guess it's because I spent a fair amount of time working in the UK .. I get her and I understand why & how she acts.  As far as the Crowns at Vegas; that is so camp .. and that is what you have to realize!
> 
> BTW .. met LVP and her husband at one of our favorite dining spots in West Hollywood (not their restaurant); we were seated right next to them.  They were so nice & gracious and we both got talking about how much we loved the restaurant; well .. then they asked the pivotal question .. and that's when the embarrassment (on our part) took place as I have yet to go to any of their restaurants ... oops!


LVP is not perfect and I see things that would annoy me too, if I were a friend, but MY GOODNESS compared to the other ladies she is a saint.  I seem to gravitate towards women who are not overly emotional, which is why I also understand and appreciate the British humor.  Probably why I also love Caroline S from Ladies of London. 

I went to Villa Blanca several years ago and I loved the food.  I know it has mixed reviews, but what I ordered I thought it was delicious and I am a pretty picky eater.  You should definitely check it out!


----------



## LemonDrop

I'm giving it one more season.  I'll admit it.  I won't miss LVP and I'd rather lose Teddi than Dorit.  I am beginning to find Dorit's trashy fashion choices entertaining.  And all Teddi's crying and accountability blather bores me.  Especially when her husband is running such a scammy company.


----------



## imgg

LemonDrop said:


> I'm giving it one more season.  I'll admit it.  I won't miss LVP and I'd rather lose Teddi than Dorit.  *I am beginning to find Dorit's trashy fashion choices entertaining.* * And all Teddi's crying and accountability blather bores me.  Especially when her husband is running such a scammy company*.



Agree!


----------



## Happy Luppy

Boring season, we need new and interesting cast members!


----------



## 336

That last scene of them sitting around talking about LVP was embarassing.


----------



## simone72

336 said:


> That last scene of them sitting around talking about LVP was embarassing.


I agree nothing else to talk about so petty from all of them! Embarrassing


----------



## DC-Cutie

336 said:


> That last scene of them sitting around talking about LVP was embarassing.


clearly they are all bothered by LVP!  I swear not ONE episode without hearing something about LVP...


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> clearly they are all bothered by LVP!  I swear not ONE episode without hearing something about LVP...


.. you mean JEALOUS of LVP, right?  Yeah, seriously .. and Rinna saying that LVP had "wet nails" is total BS, who has wet nails when they leave a Nail Salon nowadays?  Lying skank ..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Welp, looks like PK and Dorit's fake lifestyle is REALLY coming to the light

https://theblast.com/c/rhobh-real-housewives-beverly-hills-dorit-kemsley--pk-bank-account-frozen

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star *Dorit Kemsley*’s bank account has been frozen by one of her husband's creditors.

According to court documents obtained by The Blast, a Los Angeles judge has ordered that Dorit and her husband's, *Paul "PK" Kemsley*, bank account will be frozen until a court hearing in September. Neither can touch the account until a final decision is made.

A creditor has been trying seize the funds in a City National Bank account that Dorit has with her husband.

The legal battle is centered on PK owing $1.2 million to a man named Nicos Kirzis who loaned the reality star money back in 2011. He accuses Kemsley of not paying a dime for years and the reality star even tried to wipe the debt clean in a bankruptcy.

Kirzis said Kemsley recently made a payment of $250,000 but that only covered the interest that racked up for years, leaving a remaining balance still of $1,235,573.66.


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> Welp, looks like PK and Dorit's fake lifestyle is REALLY coming to the light
> 
> https://theblast.com/c/rhobh-real-housewives-beverly-hills-dorit-kemsley--pk-bank-account-frozen
> 
> Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star *Dorit Kemsley*’s bank account has been frozen by one of her husband's creditors.
> 
> According to court documents obtained by The Blast, a Los Angeles judge has ordered that Dorit and her husband's, *Paul "PK" Kemsley*, bank account will be frozen until a court hearing in September. Neither can touch the account until a final decision is made.
> 
> A creditor has been trying seize the funds in a City National Bank account that Dorit has with her husband.
> 
> The legal battle is centered on PK owing $1.2 million to a man named Nicos Kirzis who loaned the reality star money back in 2011. He accuses Kemsley of not paying a dime for years and the reality star even tried to wipe the debt clean in a bankruptcy.
> 
> Kirzis said Kemsley recently made a payment of $250,000 but that only covered the interest that racked up for years, leaving a remaining balance still of $1,235,573.66.


WHOA!!! .. they may end up like the RHoNJ couple who spent time in Jail .. after all, look at Dorit and all her fugly "Designer" outfits; the Courts DO NOT look kindly on stuff like that!


----------



## TC1

They're still trying to sell the house..probably to help with the debt. "Bigger yard for the kids" LOLLLLL Dorit


----------



## kemilia

TC1 said:


> They're still trying to sell the house..probably to help with the debt. "Bigger yard for the kids" LOLLLLL Dorit


But I thought it was a rental, probably because I don't believe a word that comes out of their mouths.


----------



## kemilia

CeeJay said:


> WHOA!!! .. they may end up like the RHoNJ couple who spent time in Jail .. after all, look at Dorit and all her fugly "Designer" outfits; the Courts DO NOT look kindly on stuff like that!


But Dorito's outfits are a high point (for me) now--and the hair ornaments too! I will miss them if she goes.


----------



## LemonDrop

Dorit and PK keep saying again and again the bankruptcy was long before Dorit came into PKs life. PK said on the last episode of the show "what was it? In 2009?"  However when you read the articles about this guy going after their assets it talks about PKs bankruptcy in 2013.  It talks about for money that was borrowed in 2011.

https://www.fame10.com/entertainmen...now-about-pk-and-dorit-kemsleys-relationship/

I read this ^^ little fluff article that was written back in 2017. It's 10 facts to know about Dorit and PK. It says they met in 2011 when he was living in the US. It also says that his then wife and kids returned to the UK without him in 2012.  

I think they are both misleading and outright lying.  Dorit met him in 2011 when he was married and spending and borrowing boat loads of money he didn't have.  I don't think it's that she didn't know.  I think it's that she didn't care.


----------



## slyyls

TC1 said:


> They're still trying to sell the house..probably to help with the debt. "Bigger yard for the kids" LOLLLLL Dorit



Prison IS the "big yard".  She'll live in a big house too.


----------



## lulilu

336 said:


> That last scene of them sitting around talking about LVP was embarassing.





simone72 said:


> I agree nothing else to talk about so petty from all of them! Embarrassing



Especially when they all said how much they loved each other and how it is so easy now to be open with each other.  Yawn


----------



## lulilu

I had to laugh at Kyle in the dress she wore to the Agency party -- yet another outfit she tugged and yanked on to keep her boobs from falling out.  She used to drown in muumuus and now that she is thinner (thank you plastic surgery), she wears clothes so small that she can't seem to keep them on.  No one needs to see her boobs and any "look" she was trying to achieve is lost by her constant yanking and tugging.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> I had to laugh at Kyle in the dress she wore to the Agency party -- yet another outfit she tugged and yanked on to keep her boobs from falling out.  She used to drown in muumuus and now that she is thinner (thank you plastic surgery), she wears clothes so small that she can't seem to keep them on.  No one needs to see her boobs and any "look" she was trying to achieve is lost by her constant yanking and tugging.


between her tugging, yanking and wide "I just got off a horse" walk, Kyle really needs help.  Oh, her talking heads interview with the extra dark brows and jet black hair - no ma'am!


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> between her tugging, yanking and wide "I just got off a horse" walk, Kyle really needs help.  Oh, her talking heads interview with the extra dark brows and jet black hair - no ma'am!



I forgot about that stomp!  Did you see the wig/extensions she has on in the reunion trailer?  She has never dressed in a chic or hip youthful manner (which she clearly can afford) but her hair looked great when she had that shoulder length bob (think it was a wig though).  Why do these women think that long fake hair is attractive?


----------



## simone72

lulilu said:


> I had to laugh at Kyle in the dress she wore to the Agency party -- yet another outfit she tugged and yanked on to keep her boobs from falling out.  She used to drown in muumuus and now that she is thinner (thank you plastic surgery), she wears clothes so small that she can't seem to keep them on.  No one needs to see her boobs and any "look" she was trying to achieve is lost by her constant yanking and tugging.


She should have worn Dorits dress which boobs were covered and from same designer instead of always wanting to wear clothes that don’t suit her and have all her boobage spilling out that pulling and tugging is insufferable !


----------



## lulilu

simone72 said:


> She should have worn Dorits dress which boobs were covered and from same designer instead of always wanting to wear clothes that don’t suit her and have all her boobage spilling out that pulling and tugging is insufferable !



Yep.  In addition to ridiculous hair weaves, the OTT boobs are awful.  Makes them look fat, for one thing.


----------



## pjhm

lulilu said:


> Yep.  In addition to ridiculous hair weaves, the OTT boobs are awful.  Makes them look fat, for one thing.


Yes, makes them look a bit deformed, not sexy


----------



## Ceeyahd

Did anyone notice Kyle's super green eyes in this last episode, her eyes aren't green.


----------



## Ceeyahd

lulilu said:


> I had to laugh at Kyle in the dress she wore to the Agency party -- yet another outfit she tugged and yanked on to keep her boobs from falling out.  She used to drown in muumuus and now that she is thinner (thank you plastic surgery), she wears clothes so small that she can't seem to keep them on.  No one needs to see her boobs and any "look" she was trying to achieve is lost by her constant yanking and tugging.



Kyle was full ✋ rearranging her breasts in one scene, at the party in full view of everyone. Haha. I'd never want to be in a dress needing so much attention to keeping mine in place.


----------



## LemonDrop

Ceeyahd said:


> Kyle was full ✋ rearranging her breasts in one scene, at the party in full view of everyone. Haha. I'd never want to be in a dress needing so much attention to keeping mine in place.



When she was getting ready she pulled out what looked like a roll of duct tape and said they were going to have to tape her boobs up.  She said you need to do this when you are natural and not enhanced. I am a natural 32DDD I can't imagine walking around in public with my boobs taped up.  Has anyone ever done this?  It sounds insane.  That dress didn't even suit her with the big squared shoulders and the heavy material at her hip.  She is 5'2 and it looked awful. Not worth taping yourself up for.


----------



## Ceeyahd

LemonDrop said:


> When she was getting ready she pulled out what looked like a roll of duct tape and said they were going to have to tape her boobs up.  She said you need to do this when you are natural and not enhanced. I am a natural 32DDD I can't imagine walking around in public with my boobs taped up.  Has anyone ever done this?  It sounds insane.  That dress didn't even suit her with the big squared shoulders and the heavy material at her hip.  She is 5'2 and it looked awful. Not worth taping yourself up for.



Taping breasts is a thing. I've never done it, sounds painful, I guess I could Google it.


----------



## simone72

Ceeyahd said:


> Did anyone notice Kyle's super green eyes in this last episode, her eyes aren't green.


Yes! Contact lenses I suppose


----------



## Goodfrtune

Just made this up and thought it could be fun for the reunion. Feel free to add on...
RHOBH DRINKING GAME
Drink every time one of the following happens:
*Kyle readjusts her clothing
*Lisa R. drops the “F bomb”
*Any of the ladies or Andy mention LVP
*Teddi says the word “accountability”
*Erika says the phrase “It’s all good”
*Kyle mentions The Agency 
*Puppygate
*Denise talks about “a happy ending”
*Kyle fake laughs
*Dorit mentions Beverly Beach
Erika says the phrase “You b*tches”
*Lisa R. slaps her knee 
*Kyle cries
*Dorit says “P.K.” in her annoying pseudo British accent
Obviously, drink responsibly and only if you are 21 or older.


----------



## Allisonfaye

LemonDrop said:


> Dorit and PK keep saying again and again the bankruptcy was long before Dorit came into PKs life. PK said on the last episode of the show "what was it? In 2009?"  However when you read the articles about this guy going after their assets it talks about PKs bankruptcy in 2013.  It talks about for money that was borrowed in 2011.
> 
> https://www.fame10.com/entertainmen...now-about-pk-and-dorit-kemsleys-relationship/
> 
> I read this ^^ little fluff article that was written back in 2017. It's 10 facts to know about Dorit and PK. It says they met in 2011 when he was living in the US. It also says that his then wife and kids returned to the UK without him in 2012.
> 
> I think they are both misleading and outright lying.  Dorit met him in 2011 when he was married and spending and borrowing boat loads of money he didn't have.  I don't think it's that she didn't know.  I think it's that she didn't care.



I don't have the energy to care about all the details of their meeting or finances but he implied that he was a billionaire now and I don't believe that for one second.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Goodfrtune said:


> Just made this up and thought it could be fun for the reunion. Feel free to add on...
> RHOBH DRINKING GAME
> Drink every time one of the following happens:
> *Kyle readjusts her clothing
> *Lisa R. drops the “F bomb”
> *Any of the ladies or Andy mention LVP
> *Teddi says the word “accountability”
> *Erika says the phrase “It’s all good”
> *Kyle mentions The Agency
> *Puppygate
> *Denise talks about “a happy ending”
> *Kyle fake laughs
> *Dorit mentions Beverly Beach
> Erika says the phrase “You b*tches”
> *Lisa R. slaps her knee
> *Kyle cries
> *Dorit says “P.K.” in her annoying pseudo British accent
> Obviously, drink responsibly and only if you are 21 or older.



Welp we are gonna be totally sloshed within the first 30 min of the reunion!  LOL

add:
* Kyle adjusting her clothes
*Kyle licking her lips
*everytime any of them mention LVP


----------



## lp640

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't have the energy to care about all the details of their meeting or finances but he implied that he was a billionaire now and I don't believe that for one second.



The magnitude of their lies is quite shocking.


----------



## frick&frack

DC-Cutie said:


> Welp we are gonna be totally sloshed within the first 30 min of the reunion!  LOL
> 
> add:
> * Kyle adjusting her clothes
> *Kyle licking her lips
> *everytime any of them mention LVP


we will have to be hospitalized if we take a shot every time they mention LVP


----------



## kemilia

Goodfrtune said:


> Just made this up and thought it could be fun for the reunion. Feel free to add on...
> RHOBH DRINKING GAME
> Drink every time one of the following happens:
> *Kyle readjusts her clothing
> *Lisa R. drops the “F bomb”
> *Any of the ladies or Andy mention LVP
> *Teddi says the word “accountability”
> *Erika says the phrase “It’s all good”
> *Kyle mentions The Agency
> *Puppygate
> *Denise talks about “a happy ending”
> *Kyle fake laughs
> *Dorit mentions Beverly Beach
> Erika says the phrase “You b*tches”
> *Lisa R. slaps her knee
> *Kyle cries
> *Dorit says “P.K.” in her annoying pseudo British accent
> Obviously, drink responsibly and only if you are 21 or older.


I'm already tipsy just from reading the list!


----------



## kemilia

Kyle constantly adjusting that horrible dress--ever heard of double sided tape? And the bridesmaid dress she wore (Camille's wedding) was too tight across her boobs (said that multiple times so we would know she has big boobs) and then once she finally got into it she had back cleavage because it still was too tight. She honestly must think she's a size 0.


----------



## CeeJay

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't have the energy to care about all the details of their meeting or finances but he implied that he was a billionaire now and I don't believe that for one second.


What?!?! .. oh HELL NO!!!  I posted sometime (way) back about PK as my London colleagues knew about him and his very shady deals (especially in the Real Estate area).  He is NOT posh at all; his accent reflects where he came from and while he did make some money with those Real Estate ventures, when he bought into one of the Soccer/Football teams over there, he ended up having to sell his shares because he was in deep debt.  Bottom line, he's robbing Paul to pay Peter (in other words - himself).  This will get interesting because the folks out here?!? .. when they want their $$$, they can get pretty aggressive.


----------



## haute okole

Goodfrtune said:


> Just made this up and thought it could be fun for the reunion. Feel free to add on...
> RHOBH DRINKING GAME
> Drink every time one of the following happens:
> *Kyle readjusts her clothing
> *Lisa R. drops the “F bomb”
> *Any of the ladies or Andy mention LVP
> *Teddi says the word “accountability”
> *Erika says the phrase “It’s all good”
> *Kyle mentions The Agency
> *Puppygate
> *Denise talks about “a happy ending”
> *Kyle fake laughs
> *Dorit mentions Beverly Beach
> Erika says the phrase “You b*tches”
> *Lisa R. slaps her knee
> *Kyle cries
> *Dorit says “P.K.” in her annoying pseudo British accent
> Obviously, drink responsibly and only if you are 21 or older.


Do any of you ladies want to get together for a viewing party?  How hilarious would that be!?!


----------



## haute okole

Please please Bravo, get rid of Teddi, she brings zero to this show.  I watch these show because I like to look at pretty things like fancy houses, pretty purses, pretty clothes, dream vacations, a little elegance.  Her contribution so far Is her tacky RV vacation, her horrible golf and running form and her embarrassing wannabe hubby whose company allowed all of Kyle’s valuable’s be stolen.  Plus she acts like she is better than everyone, although she knows she isn’t.  I have already had my little kids, I don’t need to see someone else’s having tantrums!  It is time for a shake up Andy.
In that case, get rid of Denise too.  Her glamour days are far behind her and all she talks about is her sex toy of a husband and bad mouthing her ex.  She gets involved in fights she knows nothing about and acts like judge and jury because she was married to Charlie Sheen.  Whatever girl, please.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I saw that Hi I'm Teddi is offering a retreat in Orange county for those that are interested..... Haha. At about $3,800 a pop.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Seriously hoping for a major cast shake-up, this season was terrible.  I agree we need to bring back the GLAM!  Teddi, who apparently knows everything about everything....needs to GO!


----------



## kemilia

Ceeyahd said:


> I saw that Hi I'm Teddi is offering a retreat in Orange county for those that are interested..... Haha. At about $3,800 a pop.


Is learning to walk like you just got off a horse one of the sessions? I cannot stand this woman.


----------



## kemilia

kemilia said:


> Kyle constantly adjusting that horrible dress--ever heard of double sided tape? And the bridesmaid dress she wore (Camille's wedding) was too tight across her boobs (said that multiple times so we would know she has big boobs) and then once she finally got into it she had back cleavage because it still was too tight. She honestly must think she's a size 0.


I forgot include her constant adjusting of her playboy bunny outfit at her daughter's birthday party--first the boobs, then the butt, then the boobs .....


----------



## TC1

Goodfrtune said:


> Just made this up and thought it could be fun for the reunion. Feel free to add on...
> RHOBH DRINKING GAME
> Drink every time one of the following happens:
> *Kyle readjusts her clothing
> *Lisa R. drops the “F bomb”
> *Any of the ladies or Andy mention LVP
> *Teddi says the word “accountability”
> *Erika says the phrase “It’s all good”
> *Kyle mentions The Agency
> *Puppygate
> *Denise talks about “a happy ending”
> *Kyle fake laughs
> *Dorit mentions Beverly Beach
> Erika says the phrase “You b*tches”
> *Lisa R. slaps her knee
> *Kyle cries
> *Dorit says “P.K.” in her annoying pseudo British accent
> Obviously, drink responsibly and only if you are 21 or older.


We won't last 10 mins!! LOL 

Add *Kyle plays with her hair"


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> We won't last 10 mins!! LOL
> 
> Add *Kyle plays with her hair"



...and licking her lips in her weird uncomfortable way.


----------



## RueMonge

haute okole said:


> Do any of you ladies want to get together for a viewing party?  How hilarious would that be!?!



Our get together would be more interesting than the show.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> We won't last 10 mins!! LOL
> 
> Add **Kyle plays with her hair*"



They all are constantly stroking or smoothing their hair!  I assume they are checking to be sure their extensions are in place.


----------



## pjhm

Hair stroking is so annoying. I can’t tolerate it, even turn off you tube babes who constantly touch their hair.


----------



## LemonDrop

pjhm said:


> Hair stroking is so annoying. I can’t tolerate it, even turn off you tube babes who constantly touch their hair.


I need to buy some hair to stroke.


----------



## CeeJay

lulilu said:


> They all are constantly stroking or smoothing their hair!  I assume they are checking to be sure their extensions are in place.


Speaking of extensions, did anyone else notice Camille's VERY visible extensions (back of the head) when at the Agency's party?  Wow .. that looked gross to me ..


----------



## Prufrock613

LemonDrop said:


> When she was getting ready she pulled out what looked like a roll of duct tape and said they were going to have to tape her boobs up.  She said you need to do this when you are natural and not enhanced. I am a natural 32DDD I can't imagine walking around in public with my boobs taped up.  Has anyone ever done this?  It sounds insane.  That dress didn't even suit her with the big squared shoulders and the heavy material at her hip.  She is 5'2 and it looked awful. Not worth taping yourself up for.


After 4 kids and at her age, I doubt those are her real bewbs.  I don’t believe it for 1 second...unless there is some breast fairy floating around.  Sign me up



Goodfrtune said:


> Just made this up and thought it could be fun for the reunion. Feel free to add on...
> RHOBH DRINKING GAME
> Drink every time one of the following happens:
> *Kyle readjusts her clothing
> *Lisa R. drops the “F bomb”
> *Any of the ladies or Andy mention LVP
> *Teddi says the word “accountability”
> *Erika says the phrase “It’s all good”
> *Kyle mentions The Agency
> *Puppygate
> *Denise talks about “a happy ending”
> *Kyle fake laughs
> *Dorit mentions Beverly Beach
> Erika says the phrase “You b*tches”
> *Lisa R. slaps her knee
> *Kyle cries
> *Dorit says “P.K.” in her annoying pseudo British accent
> Obviously, drink responsibly and only if you are 21 or older.


I might get alcohol poisoning!!!



CeeJay said:


> Speaking of extensions, did anyone else notice Camille's VERY visible extensions (back of the head) when at the Agency's party?  Wow .. that looked gross to me ..


It was like Brittney Spears meltdown timeline- ugh


----------



## lulilu

Prufrock613 said:


> After 4 kids and at her age, I doubt those are her real bewbs.  I don’t believe it for 1 second...unless there is some breast fairy floating around.  Sign me up



Especially with her weight fluctuations.


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> They all are constantly stroking or smoothing their hair!  I assume they are checking to be sure their extensions are in place.



Every “housewife” on all the franchises do this.  It drives me crazy!  It just illustrates how focused they are on how they look all the time.  I’m constantly telling the television “quit playing with your hair!”


----------



## pjhm

Prufrock613 said:


> After 4 kids and at her age, I doubt those are her real bewbs.  I don’t believe it for 1 second...unless there is some breast fairy floating around.  Sign me up


Speaking of boobs, just saw a stupid movie starring Lisa Rinna in year 2000. Her chest was a fraction of the size it is today, Assume she got implants sometime after that.


----------



## lulilu

pjhm said:


> Speaking of boobs, just saw a stupid movie starring Lisa Rinna in year 2000. Her chest was a fraction of the size it is today, Assume she got implants sometime after that.



Almost no one with that little body fat has boobs like hers.


----------



## pjhm

lulilu said:


> Almost no one with that little body fat has boobs like hers.


Right, in her case I think she needed them to get roles in Hollywood-they don't look as ridiculous as Dorit's.


----------



## kemilia

sgj99 said:


> Every “housewife” on all the franchises do this.  It drives me crazy!  It just illustrates how focused they are on how they look all the time.  I’m constantly telling the television “quit playing with your hair!”


A lot of girls/young women I see so the same thing, I've read it's a "self-soothing" thing. But I do agree with the poster that said they (HW) are probably checking that their extensions are ok--which many are not! Have not watched this recent BH one but I did see Camille's super long hair for a sec.


----------



## Prufrock613

pjhm said:


> Right, in her case I think she needed them to get roles in Hollywood-they don't look as ridiculous as Dorit's.


Dorit’s look like Betthany’s - bolt ons


Ceeyahd said:


> I saw that Hi I'm Teddi is offering a retreat in Orange county for those that are interested..... Haha. At about $3,800 a pop.


sign me and 20 girlfriends, up!!!


----------



## Prufrock613

pjhm said:


> Speaking of boobs, just saw a stupid movie starring Lisa Rinna in year 2000. Her chest was a fraction of the size it is today, Assume she got implants sometime after that.


My regrets, that you had to watch a Lesser Lisa film...was Denise in it, too?


----------



## LemonDrop

Every day on IG it seems like it has been one of their birthdays this week.  Erika, Lisa R and today Dorit. They are all Cancers.  Do any of you know any Cancers? Are they crazy and attention seeking?


----------



## CeeJay

Prufrock613 said:


> Dorit’s look like Betthany’s - bolt ons


Right?!?! .. I'm sorry, but it looks horrible, yet I see this ALL THE TIME out here in LA!  As a matter of fact, last night, the HB and I got into a fit of laughter at one lady (likely in her 40's) who .. tiny, skinny thing "attempting" to walk on super-duper high heels, but what really killed us was her boobs which were so large that .. honest-to-go, she was leaning forward, so every step was like one step back, one step forward .. we were HOWLING!  Kate Hudson was the smartest boob job, gave herself a little more, but not so much that it looks ridiculous on her body!


----------



## pjhm

Prufrock613 said:


> My regrets, that you had to watch a Lesser Lisa film...was Denise in it, too?


No! I didn’t recognize any other actors!


----------



## baghagg

LemonDrop said:


> Every day on IG it seems like it has been one of their birthdays this week.  Erika, Lisa R and today Dorit. They are all Cancers.  Do any of you know any Cancers? Are they crazy and attention seeking?



My astrological sign is Cancer and I'm not crazy nor attention seeking; quite the opposite, actually..


----------



## brooke lynn

Dorit got quite a car for her birthday. Saw it on IG. Guess the money issues are resolved...


----------



## Allisonfaye

brooke lynn said:


> Dorit got quite a car for her birthday. Saw it on IG. Guess the money issues are resolved...



She says that wasn't her birthday present. I also saw her bank account was frozen.


----------



## haute okole

According to a couple of the gossip mags, Teddi and Lesser Lisa are on the chopping block next Season.  Horray!  Bring LVP back so she can resolve her friendships with Kyle & Dorit.  Have Camille & Denise there as LVP’s support system just in case Kyle and Dorit don’t forgive.

The Inquisitor stated that Teddi is trying to play the protagonist and we, the audience, are tired of it.  Hello, exhausted, bored, and annoyed is a better description about this lying, unaccountable “accountability” wannabe coach.


----------



## CeeJay

haute okole said:


> According to a couple of the gossip mags, Teddi and Lesser Lisa are on the chopping block next Season.  Horray!  Bring LVP back so she can resolve her friendships with Kyle & Dorit.  Have Camille & Denise there as LVP’s support system just in case Kyle and Dorit don’t forgive.
> 
> The Inquisitor stated that Teddi is trying to play the protagonist and we, the audience, are tired of it.  Hello, exhausted, bored, and annoyed is a better description about this lying, unaccountable “accountability” wannabe coach.


Oooooooh - that would be interesting, but alas .. while I think they may get rid of Teddi, I can't see it happening with Lesser Lisa because she stirs the pot (and that's what they seem to like in these "reality" [sic] shows nowadays).  Can't see LVP coming back either and she strikes me as the type of person who doesn't give a 2nd chance to folks who have publicly wronged her (yes, I know she does it on Vanderpump Rules but ultimately, she has control over them).  With LVP gone, I wonder if Kyle and Dorito will start competing for HBIC?!?!?


----------



## rockhollow

yes, I'm sure that LVP will never come back to housewives. Maybe another show on Bravo.
I agree, Lisa doesn't give second chances - we've seen this happen quite a few times on the series (Cedric, Mahoof, Brandy.....)

And as much as I'd like to see the back of Lesser Lisa, I agree CeeJay, she's just what Bravo wants these days.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Watching the reunion in 4K HD curve tv is like ‘whoa’


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lisa’s lips....


----------



## sgj99

Who the hell told Dorito that all those clips looked good on her head?????


----------



## baghagg

Yes, I totally agree.  Some of them are words, she's trying a little too hard..


----------



## sgj99

Wow!  Camille just can’t seem to help herself, she’s just a catty b*tch!


----------



## Ceeyahd

sgj99 said:


> Wow!  Camille just can’t seem to help herself, she’s just a catty b*tch!



Regarding what? Serious question.


----------



## sgj99

In the brief time she was given on tonight’s reunion she was quite catty to Denise.  There were lots of snarky comments made in about a five minute time frame.  Am I the only one who picked up on it?


----------



## Ceeyahd

sgj99 said:


> In the brief time she was given on tonight’s reunion she was quite catty to Denise.  There were lots of snarky comments made in about a five minute time frame.  Am I the only one who picked up on it?



I felt Denise was being catty and judgmental. Every divorce is different. Camille got a pay out with her prenup, and Denise opted not to pursue any payout, when she could have. Then they showed Denise calling women/someone a bleeped out name for receiving or pursuing a pay out.


----------



## swags

I think the Camille thing was done to make up for some drama thats been missing without LVP. We've seen Camille turn on the snark and then we saw a season of her being much kinder. Now she's back to defensive snarky. I don't think Denise cared about Camilles settlement but Camille started it with the "I didn't follow you" even though Denise and Charlie were all over the tabloids much like Camille and Kelsey when he left her publicly for the other woman.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I feel like none of the women liked Camille at the beginning of this reunion.  She was in the hot seat because her behavior is a bit much towards the end and I think the editing made her look more insane.  We saw a lot of Camille this season like on season one.  Some of the truth feels liberating like in the beginning of the season, some of it feels overwhelming because she has issues controlling her emotions and it appears like she is on a full on attack.  Maybe she should look into anger management because you can’t have a conversation with people like that.   She has said some vile things about all the other ladies this season other than Erika bc she knows not to mess with her.  Even LvP does not mess with her. I don’t think she should be invited back because the crazy she adds doesn’t add much to the overall story.


----------



## limom

If Kyle is the queen of the RHOBH, I am the queen of everything!
Wth, is wrong with the women?
A pathetic reunion for a pathetic season, imo.
And to touch on the Denise/Camille sparring, Denise was “wild thing”. Nobody can’t take that away from her.
Also, I watched her previous reality show, and her and her dad were really kind and pleasant.(the dad was a total cat daddy btw).
I like her pervy azz.
Camille is a good villain and at least she brings it.
I will miss LVP, this franchise is not the same without her, the ponies, the roses, the dogs. I enjoyed it all. Big loss.


----------



## Allisonfaye

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I feel like none of the women liked Camille at the beginning of this reunion.  She was in the hot seat because her behavior is a bit much towards the end and I think the editing made her look more insane.  We saw a lot of Camille this season like on season one.  Some of the truth feels liberating like in the beginning of the season, some of it feels overwhelming because she has issues controlling her emotions and it appears like she is on a full on attack.  Maybe she should look into anger management because you can’t have a conversation with people like that.   She has said some vile things about all the other ladies this season other than Erika bc she knows not to mess with her.  Even LvP does not mess with her. I don’t think she should be invited back because the crazy she adds doesn’t add much to the overall story.



Maybe Camille is bipolar?


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> If Kyle is the queen of the RHOBH, I am the queen of everything!
> Wth, is wrong with the women?
> A pathetic reunion for a pathetic season, imo.
> And to touch on the Denise/Camille sparring, Denise was “wild thing”. Nobody can’t take that away from her.
> Also, I watched her previous reality show, and her and her dad were really kind and pleasant.(the dad was a total cat daddy btw).
> I like her pervy azz.
> Camille is a good villain and at least she brings it.
> I will miss LVP, this franchise is not the same without her, the ponies, the roses, the dogs. I enjoyed it all. Big loss.


..and BA-BOOM, didn't we all call this and did anyone else notice how happy Kyle was when called the "Queen" of RHoBH????  I think she's downright thrilled that LVP is gone and that she can now (in her mind) "control" the group of ladies .. HA, good luck with that "Ms. Anxiety Supreme"!!!  Lesser Lisa and Erika and god-forbid Camille, man .. they will slice & dice Kyle like nobody's business and if she thinks she has high-anxiety now, just wait! 

Did anyone else notice Andy's catty remarks about LVP leaving and not coming to the reunion???  I didn't think that was necessary and just knowing LVP, she will call him out on that at some point (likely Andy's show).  

I don't really get Camille's beef with Denise, but I think Bravo wants another "villain" (besides Lesser Lisa) and Camille will for sure bring that, but she also comes off as being a total nut-case (which makes me wonder - how the hell can her new husband live with that)?!!?!


----------



## Swanky

Camille is an insufferable bish, cannot stand her!
I like Denise, she's quirky compared to the group, she's got a good heart.  I loved her show with her precious dad!
Kyle doesn't bother me too much, comparatively. . . 
Lisa doesn't bother me much either tbh, lol *shrugs*
Dorit was slightly less obnoxious, her OTT hair clips and label flaunting is super obnoxious IMO though.
Teddi offers very little, I can do with or without her.
Erika was better this season I thought, I can take or leave her too.

I don't miss LVP at all, she could dole out some snark but was butt hurt when she got it back.  She's pretty unforgiving and intolerant IMO.  Very snotty.


----------



## rockhollow

Well, as expected, the first part of the reunion was devoted to LVP.
I think Andy was the most upset about her leaving and not coming to the reunion.
And even though they said the opposite, most the ladies were probably very happy that LVP didn't show up.
It was good and bad that they didn't go on and on about puppy gate, I hope they don't plan to revisit later.
I'd hoped they would hold Miss Accountability and Dorit up for their lies, but without LVP there it wasn't really worth it.

Kyle couldn't have looked any more pleased then when the were all claiming her to be the new Queen of BH. I don't trust Erika and Kyle shouldn't either - all that gushing just made it seem fake.

On a whole, I  wasn't crazy about part one - this reunion should have only been 2 parts.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Part I of the reunion was a giant snore. I’m so sick of these ladies dumping on LVP when she isn’t there..she was their whole story line all season. I’m totally over it.

Kyle as Queen Bee is vomit worthy. Why is Erika kissing her arse? Kyle is a wannabe queen bee. It takes a real chess player like LVP to hold the crown. That woman is absolutely the best villain RHOBH has ever had because she is able to drum up drama and yet keep her hands clean. The other idiots can’t seem to figure it out. Also, Lisa’s life, home, pets were always fun to watch.

I hope Teddi gets the boot next season. I also hope Nicolette Sheridan comes in a makes this coven a taste of their own mean girl medicine.


----------



## Ceeyahd

BH ladies are all petty in a completely different way than any other franchise. I never had a fave until LVP was run over during a personally difficult time. I am over this season and am sure next season willb somewhat comical in the mean girl dynamics. I have a feeling they'll keep Hi I'm Teddi, as she's Kyle's girl. Camille was a miss, as she doesn't react calmly, yet I think she was a secondary target from the gate. The interactions were so contrived. I didn't watch the early Camille years, so I'm not in on her history. I am not sure Denise is as chill as folks think she is, next season will tell. She reminds me of EJ in an under the radar, too cool sort of way.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> Camille is an insufferable bish, cannot stand her!
> I like Denise, she's quirky compared to the group, she's got a good heart.  I loved her show with her precious dad!
> Kyle doesn't bother me too much, comparatively. . .
> Lisa doesn't bother me much either tbh, lol *shrugs*
> Dorit was slightly less obnoxious, her OTT hair clips and label flaunting is super obnoxious IMO though.
> Teddi offers very little, I can do with or without her.
> Erika was better this season I thought, I can take or leave her too.
> 
> I don't miss LVP at all, she could dole out some snark but was butt hurt when she got it back.  She's pretty unforgiving and intolerant IMO.  Very snotty.


Yes LVP is snotty but this is what I want to see. I want fantasy. If I am watching the real housewives of Beverly Hills, I want to see glamour and a world that is very different from my own.
I do like Kyle to a certain extent but frankly she is boring to me. She redeemed herself to me, by putting her daughters’s educations as a legitimate concern and promoting it on the show. So did her sister Kim, btw.
We have enough uneducated young women out there (ie Kardashian and the likes).

Erika kissing kyle’s ass was cray, imo. And at this point, Ms Girardi bores me. I actually would rather see her husband on the show. Now, here is a man who has many, many tales to share.
I read that Andy just got his Hollywood Star. I guess he is the second coming of Merv.


----------



## TC1

There was nothing to talk about at the reunion cause nothing happened all season!!! Pretty bad when you have to bring Camille in to try to stir ish up. What a bore.


----------



## Tinagirl11

Kyle is referred to as the 'queen bee' because she is the main person who got everyone hired. And judging by the baby shower she threw Andy, she is not getting fired anytime soon - hence, all the ladies are sucking up to her.

Not a fan of hers though, including LVP - never quite understood the admiration for LVP either, she's just as desperate like the rest of the women, she's just more self-aware and does good hiding it on the show. I've noticed how these women behave with randoms or the help - they are high maintenance and sometimes condescending.

The only person I liked this season is Denise.  You can tell that she loves her kids immensely every time she speaks.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Tinagirl11 said:


> Kyle is referred to as the 'queen bee' because she is the main person who got everyone hired. And judging by the baby shower she threw Andy, she is not getting fired anytime soon - hence, all the ladies are sucking up to her.
> 
> Not a fan of hers though, including LVP - never quite understood the admiration for LVP either, she's just as desperate like the rest of the women, she's just more self-aware and does good hiding it on the show. I've noticed how these women behave with randoms or the help - they are high maintenance and sometimes condescending.
> 
> The only person I liked this season is Denise.  You can tell that she loves her kids immensely every time she speaks.



Denise's good edit regarding family life is what endeared her to many. She's seems way less pretentious than Hi I'm Teddi or Dorit with kids.


----------



## limom

Tinagirl11 said:


> Kyle is referred to as the 'queen bee' because she is the main person who got everyone hired. And judging by the baby shower she threw Andy, she is not getting fired anytime soon - hence, all the ladies are sucking up to her.
> 
> Not a fan of hers though, including LVP - never quite understood the admiration for LVP either, she's just as desperate like the rest of the women, she's just more self-aware and does good hiding it on the show. I've noticed how these women behave with randoms or the help - they are high maintenance and sometimes condescending.
> 
> The only person I liked this season is Denise.  You can tell that she loves her kids immensely every time she speaks.


If LVP was desperate like the rest of the crew, she would not have walked away from the show.
Imho, her and Adrienne were the only two women in a position to quit voluntarily.
However, I totally agree with you, those women are incredibly condescending and high maintenance.


----------



## rockhollow

I think we need to see another season of Denise before I decide about her, somethings I like (her family dynamics, and love of the toquilla but not so crazy about hearing about Charlie. I'm sure she was well schooled before the season started to make sure there were lots of references to Charlie.
I can see Denise going both ways, and if Bravo deciedes she'll get the villain role, I think she'll be very good at it. Or the sweet, kooky drunk.
We haven't really seen Denise light up (just a few hints) so it might be something to see.


----------



## rockhollow

I can't see Camille coming back full time on the show unless there is a major cast change.
Reunion 1 was bad, but I guess it will get worse Reunion 2 cause she leaves the set.
If they were  offering her a good spin maybe, but not as the villain/bully again - she's been there and didn't like it.
They also would have to let her bring a friend/ally as well - there's not really anyone on there she's want to pal up with.


----------



## Tinagirl11

limom said:


> If LVP was desperate like the rest of the crew, she would not have walked away from the show.
> Imho, her and Adrienne were the only two women in a position to quit voluntarily.
> However, I totally agree with you, those women are incredibly condescending and high maintenance.



Adrienne quit the show because it wasn't really benefiting her financially or personally anymore. I don't think it was merely because she received a bad edit the season Brandi revealed she used surrogates.  It was also because her marriage was unraveling and all the business ventures were complete flops.  There were no upsides to her staying.  

As for LVP, her "quitting" is a huge joke to me.  She still has Vanderpump Rules running where she gets all the free publicity for her restaurants, and where she's portrayed as the likable boss figure.  She is quitting because she has exhausted all the perks from RH.  For many seasons, she has had the strongest housewife fan base (although it annoys me whenever her fans look the other way whenever she says or does something sketchy - like when Camille said LVP was the one who goaded her to expose Taylor's abuse), and she has made her restaurants and dog causes and rescue/store very popular. It is rumored that she is also getting a Vanderpump Dogs spinoff as well - where she is definitely guaranteed to get a saintly edit.  So if all this is true, she gets to continue two shows where her character is never questioned...and she 'quits' one show where she is exposed as a manipulative liar.  IMHO, you have to be truly desperate for fame to survive in a reality show for years like LVP has.  While I love seeing the shiny things and all the ladies' seemingly glamorous lives, deep down, I know that they have unflattering secrets and are mostly train wrecks, which makes the show really entertaining to watch


----------



## jess236

I'm not a fan of Denise's. She seems preachy and selfish and likes to tell other people what they should let go of and what they should do.  I don't like her dynamic with her husband. She seems to use him and is frequently condescending or patronizing towards him.

I think she is jealous that Camille got a settlement and she didn't.  Just because she didn't get a settlement, doesn't mean other women shouldn't. If marriage is an equal partnership, then the wife is entitled to half of what was earned during the marriage.

Finally, Dorit made the right observation regarding Teddi.  The reason why Teddi revealed her scheme with LVP is not because she has some crisis of conscience about what she was doing to Dorit, it was only because she would be the only one doing it.

Erika's strange overpraising of Kyle as the queen bee was just a way to make fun of her.  I think she is not getting over Kyle's and Teddi's bullying in Provence.


----------



## imgg

Tinagirl11 said:


> Adrienne quit the show because it wasn't really benefiting her financially or personally anymore. I don't think it was merely because she received a bad edit the season Brandi revealed she used surrogates.  It was also because her marriage was unraveling and all the business ventures were complete flops.  There were no upsides to her staying.
> 
> As for LVP, her "quitting" is a huge joke to me.  She still has Vanderpump Rules running where she gets all the free publicity for her restaurants, and where she's portrayed as the likable boss figure.  She is quitting because she has exhausted all the perks from RH.  For many seasons, she has had the strongest housewife fan base (although it annoys me whenever her fans look the other way whenever she says or does something sketchy - like when Camille said LVP was the one who goaded her to expose Taylor's abuse), and she has made her restaurants and dog causes and rescue/store very popular. It is rumored that she is also getting a Vanderpump Dogs spinoff as well - where she is definitely guaranteed to get a saintly edit.  So if all this is true, she gets to continue two shows where her character is never questioned...and she 'quits' one show where she is exposed as a manipulative liar.  IMHO, you have to be truly desperate for fame to survive in a reality show for years like LVP has.  While I love seeing the shiny things and all the ladies' seemingly glamorous lives, deep down, I know that they have unflattering secrets and are mostly train wrecks, which makes the show really entertaining to watch


I certainly don't feel LVP was exposed as a manipulative liar and I doubt that is the reason she quit.  The doggate was the DUMBEST thing for these ladies to get in a tizzy over.  This is a group of insecure, catty, vile and downright mean girls.  She was only friends with Kyle on the show.  Kyle is too weak of a person to stand up for anyone, including her sister or her good friend LVP.  Lisa is too busy to be on a show with the likes of this many catty, jealous, unemployed group of girls.  It was a smart decision to move on.


----------



## bisbee

CeeJay said:


> Did anyone else notice Andy's catty remarks about LVP leaving and not coming to the reunion???  I didn't think that was necessary and just knowing LVP, she will call him out on that at some point (likely Andy's show).


IMO, Andy’s remarks were totally justified.  If he didn’t put her on RHBH and Vanderpump Rules, she would be a woman with restaurants, maybe not as many, and that’s it.

Who ever heard of LVP before this show?


----------



## Allisonfaye

rockhollow said:


> I think we need to see another season of Denise before I decide about her, somethings I like (her family dynamics, and love of the toquilla but not so crazy about hearing about Charlie. I'm sure she was well schooled before the season started to make sure there were lots of references to Charlie.
> I can see Denise going both ways, and if Bravo deciedes she'll get the villain role, I think she'll be very good at it. Or the sweet, kooky drunk.
> We haven't really seen Denise light up (just a few hints) so it might be something to see.



I feel like she is stoned quite often, too. She smiles a lot and it looks like the smile of stoned person. And she talks slowly, like a stoned person.

I haven't watched the reunion yet but I finally watched the finale and I felt happy to see Kyle finally realize SHE was more invested in the friendship with LVP than LVP.  I have said that all along. She was constantly begging LVP to forgive her for something and LVP couldn't have cared less.


----------



## imgg

bisbee said:


> IMO, Andy’s remarks were totally justified.  If he didn’t put her on RHBH and Vanderpump Rules, she would be a woman with restaurants, maybe not as many, and that’s it.
> 
> Who ever heard of LVP before this show?


Agree, LVP put to good use this exposure.  All the ladies had an opportunity to utilize the popularity of the show to expand their brand, but no one did it better than LVP.  Probably because she was one of the few who has the skillset in place to do so.

 I also appreciate she using the platform to advocate against Yulin and the horrible treatment of dogs.


----------



## pjhm

Wish Andy or someone else would have asked Dorit, “If the dog bit your family members, why would you give it to another family to be bitten?”


----------



## frick&frack

pjhm said:


> Wish Andy or someone else would have asked Dorit, “If the dog bit your family members, why would you give it to another family to be bitten?”


Also, the dog in the pic looked like a puppy.  I was disappointed in Dorit for giving the dog away when I first heard the story (should have returned the dog to VP dogs for them to find a new qualified owner, plus it was the second dog she returned), but now I'm mad.  Puppies bite...it's part of their teething (just like children).  It's up to the adult humans to teach a puppy not to bite (just like they teach children not to bite).  That's not in any way the same thing as an untrained mature dog who is biting people.  Even the much touted pic of the bite on PK's nose shows the skin is only lightly scratched...a typical puppy bite.  I think it's even MORE wrong that she gave the dog away now that I see it was a puppy.  Dorit & PK must not know anything about dogs.


----------



## Ceeyahd

.


----------



## Tinagirl11

Dorit is too dim to realize that caring for a puppy is almost like having another baby.  But considering this woman has nannies and assistants for just about anything, I'm not surprised that she cannot take responsibility for a pet.

While I don't fault her for letting go of dogs IF they do bite (because she has two young kids) - I do fault her for doing this thing TWICE, instead of following the guidelines (returning the dog) and paying the $5K Vanderpump Dogs fine.  Speaks volumes on how shady and cheap she is.


----------



## Tinagirl11

imgg said:


> I certainly don't feel LVP was exposed as a manipulative liar and I doubt that is the reason she quit.  The doggate was the DUMBEST thing for these ladies to get in a tizzy over.  This is a group of insecure, catty, vile and downright mean girls.  She was only friends with Kyle on the show.  Kyle is too weak of a person to stand up for anyone, including her sister or her good friend LVP.  Lisa is too busy to be on a show with the likes of this many catty, jealous, unemployed group of girls.  It was a smart decision to move on.



Just my opinion: Kyle and LVP have always been fake friends, they simply smartened up as time went by and struck an alliance or a "friendship" because they are the OG left and had to stay likable enough to protect their brands. Kyle follows the money trail and will "support" anyone who is trying to sell off their house so that she and Mo can make a profit.  These women are so very superficial and will align with anyone who will give them the most influence and money.  Kyle easily threw her sister under the bus because Kim was the perfect source for tabloid headlines, and honestly the drama between her and Kim was the only interesting aspect about her life for many years.  

Kyle called out LVP for being calculated since the beginning (comparing her to playing chess with Bobby Fischer). There's also been various hints in past and present seasons that LVP is a user/manipulator (Cedric, Brandi, Camille, Rinna, Teddi), but her sketchiness is often disregarded because she's being criticized by trashy/polarizing people that it's easy for viewers to side with LVP.  These women are so petty and don't strike me as forgiving, so I'm dubious about the quality of their 'friendships.'  I don't get how they can be mortal enemies one year and be BFF's the next.  I think they bide their time and hide the daggers behind their backs and pretend to be all nice and kind, then when opportunity strikes have no qualms about stabbing each other because that is what gets ratings and makes them talked about for weeks.


----------



## imgg

Tinagirl11 said:


> Just my opinion: Kyle and LVP have always been fake friends, they simply smartened up as time went by and struck an alliance or a "friendship" because they are the OG left and had to stay likable enough to protect their brands. Kyle follows the money trail and will "support" anyone who is trying to sell off their house so that she and Mo can make a profit.  These women are so very superficial and will align with anyone who will give them the most influence and money.  Kyle easily threw her sister under the bus because Kim was the perfect source for tabloid headlines, and honestly the drama between her and Kim was the only interesting aspect about her life for many years.
> 
> Kyle called out LVP for being calculated since the beginning (comparing her to playing chess with Bobby Fischer). There's also been various hints in past and present seasons that LVP is a user/manipulator (*Cedric, Brandi, Camille, Rinna, Teddi)*, but her sketchiness is often disregarded because she's being criticized by trashy/polarizing people that it's easy for viewers to side with LVP.  These women are so petty and don't strike me as forgiving, so I'm dubious about the quality of their 'friendships.'  I don't get how they can be mortal enemies one year and be BFF's the next.  I think they bide their time and hide the daggers behind their backs and pretend to be all nice and kind, then when opportunity strikes have no qualms about stabbing each other because that is what gets ratings and makes them talked about for weeks.


Sorry, but Cedric, Brandi, Camille,Rinna and Teddi has zero credibility in my book, to speak about someone else's character.

I don't know, seemed like LVP and Kyle used to have a lot of fun hanging out.  Kyle changed after she came into more money and after the other girls started talking c r a p about LVP non-stop.  Seems like she just wants to be popular and queen-bee at any costs.


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> IMO, Andy’s remarks were totally justified.  If he didn’t put her on RHBH and Vanderpump Rules, she would be a woman with restaurants, maybe not as many, and that’s it.
> 
> Who ever heard of LVP before this show?


And?
She had a fabulous life prior to the show, imo.
There is absolutely nothing wrong with her choice of careers, imo.
She tried acting. She did ok. She had kids, had clubs and restaurants both here and in Europe. She is now doing tons of charity work and still have the restaurants.
She has kids and a husband who adore her.
It is not a shabby life, imo.


----------



## Tinagirl11

A bit off-tangent, but it seems that Camille was right about Dorit's husband owing money.


----------



## LemonDrop

tipsily watching the Reunion. whose idea was it to drink every time they mentioned LVP?  I was tipsy after the first 5 minutes.  Anyway.  Camille with her keeping the Grammer for the kids.  What is this 1982? They can be his kids without her needing to remain a Grammer.  I believe this was a thing back in the day.  So kids wouldn't feel singled out at school. When divorce wasn't common. She kept Grammer because that's the name she had when she got a bit of notoriety and it"s important for her to keep her notoriety. Nothing wrong with that but at least own it.


----------



## bisbee

limom said:


> And?
> She had a fabulous life prior to the show, imo.
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with her choice of careers, imo.
> She tried acting. She did ok. She had kids, had clubs and restaurants both here and in Europe. She is now doing tons of charity work and still have the restaurants.
> She has kids and a husband who adore her.
> It is not a shabby life, imo.


I never said her life was shabby...I said she would not have the same notoriety if she had not been put on the show.

I was also really tired of the miniature horses and the swans in the moat and her attitude...butter wouldn’t melt in her mouth.  Bull****!


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> I never said her life was shabby...I said she would not have the same notoriety if she had not been put on the show.
> 
> I was also really tired of the miniature horses and the swans in the moat and her attitude...butter wouldn’t melt in her mouth.  Bull****!


I hear u all that pink can be a bit much however i believe that she had a fabulous life prior to the show and will continue having a fabulous life after.
At her clubs both in London, St Trop and here, she associated with famous people.she belongs to that expats British world, with or without bravo. Those people are tightly knit.
I also believe that if Bravo acted up too much, VPR would have easily find another home. MTV or the likes for instances.
Lisa  just gave an interview somewhere (ET) and she was incredibly gracious about her parting from the show.
Her and Beth are the smarter women on those Bravo shows.
It would be interesting to see who they can wrangle to add to the cast.
My fav would be Nicolette who is crazier than a fox. Although, a rich divorcee from a studio exec. Would be lovely as well.
Too bad, Lionel Ritchie’s ex got paid off. She would have been awesome.


----------



## sgj99

LemonDrop said:


> tipsily watching the Reunion. whose idea was it to drink every time they mentioned LVP?  I was tipsy after the first 5 minutes.  Anyway.  Camille with her keeping the Grammer for the kids.  What is this 1982? They can be his kids without her needing to remain a Grammer.  I believe this was a thing back in the day.  So kids wouldn't feel singled out at school. When divorce wasn't common. She kept Grammer because that's the name she had when she got a bit of notoriety and it"s important for her to keep her notoriety. Nothing wrong with that but at least own it.



I couldn’t agree more.  So many women with kids remarry and take the new husband’s name and it is not an issue at all for the kids, not a big deal at all.  She’s hanging on to the Grammer name to be noticed.  Camille Meyer just doesn’t grab one’s attention.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bisbee said:


> I never said her life was shabby...I said she would not have the same notoriety if she had not been put on the show.
> 
> I was also really tired of the miniature horses and the swans in the moat and her attitude...butter wouldn’t melt in her mouth.  Bull****!



Don't be disappointed Kyle will be inserting everything LVP into life, slowly but surely. She's already got the swing.


----------



## rockhollow

Ceeyahd said:


> Don't be disappointed Kyle will be inserting everything LVP into life, slowly but surely. She's already got the swing.



We are already seeing Kyle slowly turning herself into her version of LVP.
The swing is just the beginning - we also see a change in wardrobe as well - she's leaving behind her bat-winged outfits for a more sleek look - I bet we'll soon see her in tailored top and dresses - very LVPish.


----------



## rockhollow

According to Wendy Williams, She did some digging over at Radar and found out it was Kyle Richards and bravo producer Alex Baskin who leak the puppy story.

So Kyle Richards was behind it.


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> We are already seeing Kyle slowly turning herself into her version of LVP.
> The swing is just the beginning - we also see a change in wardrobe as well - she's leaving behind her bat-winged outfits for a more sleek look - I bet we'll soon see her in tailored top and dresses - very LVPish.


Next time I see Kyle "at her best" (big-time kidding here) at the Grocery store, I'll be sure to take a picture of her .. because trust me, off the show?!?! .. it's NOT pretty!  She may want to be the Queen of RHoBH, but I bet anything that her anxiety (so she claims) will get to epic levels with those other ladies; let's face it .. Erika, Dorito and Rinna can get very nasty!


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> According to Wendy Williams, She did some digging over at Radar and found out it was Kyle Richards and bravo producer Alex Baskin who leak the puppy story.
> 
> So Kyle Richards was behind it.
> View attachment 4494434


Well, well, well .. quelle surprise; I guess she has really wanted that "Queen of RHoBH" title!!!  So, the question is .. why did she even bother to get a gift for LVP to give to her at the Reunion .. does she think that they are going to become friends again?? .. I think NOT!  BTW .. the store she got it from "The Kingdom" is in Calabasas and their merchandise is by no means cheap!!!  I have a dear friend that works there and have watched some of those nouveau-riche women drop some serious coin on some items that are just ridiculous!


----------



## rockhollow

CeeJay said:


> Well, well, well .. quelle surprise; I guess she has really wanted that "Queen of RHoBH" title!!!  So, the question is .. why did she even bother to get a gift for LVP to give to her at the Reunion .. does she think that they are going to become friends again?? .. I think NOT!  BTW .. the store she got it from "The Kingdom" is in Calabasas and their merchandise is by no means cheap!!!  I have a dear friend that works there and have watched some of those nouveau-riche women drop some serious coin on some items that are just ridiculous!



Maybe her present is just like the bunny rabbit for Kim.  A gesture to try and make the giver look good, and the receiver bad if not accepted.
I'm sure Kyle could have found a time to pass off the gift without having to do it on such a public platform.
And  not surprised that Kyle would get a gift that would be recognizable (at least in her eyes) as coming from some posh shop.


----------



## imgg

rockhollow said:


> According to Wendy Williams, She did some digging over at Radar and found out it was Kyle Richards and bravo producer Alex Baskin who leak the puppy story.
> 
> So Kyle Richards was behind it.
> View attachment 4494434


This doesn't surprise me.   You could clearly see how jealous Kyle was of LVP.  Kyle turned every opportunity about herself and tried to make it like LVP was the bad person.  Things really seemed to shift once Mauricio started doing well.  Kyle wanted LVP to treat her like the queen but LVP treated her like always.  So glad LVP woke up about Kyle.

 LVP seems like the only one who genuinely cares about other people.  The others are all about me and care only if it makes them look better.


----------



## pjhm

rockhollow said:


> According to Wendy Williams, She did some digging over at Radar and found out it was Kyle Richards and bravo producer Alex Baskin who leak the puppy story.
> 
> So Kyle Richards was behind it.
> View attachment 4494434


If this is true, it’s outrageous. She owes LVP a public apology.


----------



## LemonDrop

I think it's natural Kyle would want to be Queen.  She has been on the show for 10 years. Twice as long as Rinna.


----------



## RueMonge

Someone mentioned recently that they thought LVP and Kyles original friendship was just for the show. 
It could be that it's all been made up. The friendship, puppygate, the leak, the ridiculously edited fight at LVP house.

They are all thirsty, scrambling for fame/fortune, wanna be actresses.


----------



## imgg

RueMonge said:


> Someone mentioned recently that they thought LVP and Kyles original friendship was just for the show.
> It could be that it's all been made up. The friendship, puppygate, the leak, the ridiculously edited fight at LVP house.
> 
> They are all thirsty, scrambling for fame/fortune, wanna be actresses.


I wonder about this sometimes and I am sure there are parts that are staged for drama.  That said, there have been some things that have played out IRL like Taylors ex who committed suicide, Camille's divorce are just a couple that come to mind.  It is hard to fathom these grown women could fight about such petty things all the time.


----------



## LemonDrop

RueMonge said:


> Someone mentioned recently that they thought LVP and Kyles original friendship was just for the show.
> It could be that it's all been made up. The friendship, puppygate, the leak, the ridiculously edited fight at LVP house.
> 
> They are all thirsty, scrambling for fame/fortune, wanna be actresses.





imgg said:


> I wonder about this sometimes and I am sure there are parts that are staged for drama.  That said, there have been some things that have played out IRL like Taylors ex who committed suicide, Camille's divorce are just a couple that come to mind.  It is hard to fathom these grown women could fight about such petty things all the time.



Even if the "friendship" was forced in 2010 for the show.  I would think they have either grown to be friends or grown to hate each other in the last 10 years.  It's like if you worked with someone for 10 years and your job was hanging out together, going on trips, drinking together and having a pretend relationship eventually it would turn into a real relationship. Either for good or bad.


----------



## CeeJay

imgg said:


> This doesn't surprise me.   You could clearly see how jealous Kyle was of LVP.  Kyle turned every opportunity about herself and tried to make it like LVP was the bad person.  Things really seemed to shift once Mauricio started doing well.  Kyle wanted LVP to treat her like the queen but LVP treated her like always.  So glad LVP woke up about Kyle.
> 
> LVP seems like the only one who genuinely cares about other people.  The others are all about me and care only if it makes them look better.


Rarely do very successful women get into positions of power being "nice", but then again .. there are always exceptions.  Next to LVP, I always liked Kyle the 2nd best, but after meeting her "in person" at the Grocery store and seeing her atrocious behavior (in front of her daughter Portia), well that just confirmed to me that her 'nice' behavior isn't true .. it's for the show.  When we went to one of our favorite restaurants in West Hollywood and were seated next to LVP and Ken, I was very surprised at how nice and genuine they were and that made me a bigger fan of her.  With Kyle now being appointed "the Queen", I think we might see more of her 'real' nature (like that I saw IRL) because against those other "mean" girls, she will need to either take more anxiety meds or toughen up!


----------



## chowlover2

I guess Kyle was the leak with Radar Online and Adrienne Maloof? I'm curious how the other ladies will feel about Kyle now that we know she is the leaker? I surprised, I really thought it was Rinna.


----------



## rockhollow

I think that LVP and Kyle started out having a work friendship - I remember Lisa saying how much fun they could have together - and maybe it was slowly developing into more, but Kyle would keep doing things that  just didn't sit well, and that always kept Vanderpump wary.
Just some examples - LVP and Faye's disagreements - if Faye had problems with LVP, that had to have come from things Kyle told her - Kyle and Ken's fight at that dinner party over therapy - not remembering about Lisa's nana.


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> I think that LVP and Kyle started out having a work friendship - I remember Lisa saying how much fun they could have together - and maybe it was slowly developing into more, but Kyle would keep doing things that  just didn't sit well, and that always kept Vanderpump wary.
> Just some examples - LVP and Faye's disagreements - if Faye had problems with LVP, that had to have come from things Kyle told her - Kyle and Ken's fight at that dinner party over therapy - not remembering about Lisa's nana.


I think you are correct; after all, before Mauricio's business exploded .. would LVP and Kyle have hung out together?!?! .. not likely! 

I am NOT a fan of Faye Resnik; I remember her 'involvement' in the OJ Simpson case and never felt that she was sincere re: her friendship with Nicole .. and then writing a book to "profit" on her murder?!?! .. DISGUSTING!


----------



## Tinagirl11

CeeJay said:


> Rarely do very successful women get into positions of power being "nice", but then again .. there are always exceptions.  Next to LVP, I always liked Kyle the 2nd best, but after meeting her "in person" at the Grocery store and seeing her atrocious behavior (in front of her daughter Portia), well that just confirmed to me that her 'nice' behavior isn't true .. it's for the show.  When we went to one of our favorite restaurants in West Hollywood and were seated next to LVP and Ken, I was very surprised at how nice and genuine they were and that made me a bigger fan of her.  With Kyle now being appointed "the Queen", I think we might see more of her 'real' nature (like that I saw IRL) because against those other "mean" girls, she will need to either take more anxiety meds or toughen up!



Spill the tea on Kyle! lol.

Kyle's "career" is based off RH and she always struck me as opportunistic and money-hungry.  She is just waaay more subtle than Rinna but their hustle is very similar.  And unlike some of the women (LVP, Adrienne and Camille), Kyle only came to money recently.  She wasn't living in the lap of luxury for ages.  She wasn't poor to start obviously, but she was never in the same league of wealth as the others. This is why Camille treated her badly the first season.  If you're not 'somebody' (meaning: loaded) in BH, Camille will treat you like trash. 

The way Kyle treated her sisters is just awful - she literally used Kim's addiction as a plot for several seasons and it's all over the news that Mo screwed over Kathy and Rick by launching The Agency. You can also see small snippets on how she treats the waiters and help - she is so extremely demanding and high maintenance.  Half of the time when I watch, I don't pay as much attention to what they say on the show, but observe the small hints they give off and how they treat others who aren't part of the main cast, and it is usually very telling.


----------



## luckylove

CeeJay said:


> Rarely do very successful women get into positions of power being "nice", but then again .. there are always exceptions.  Next to LVP, I always liked Kyle the 2nd best, but after meeting her "in person" at the Grocery store and seeing her atrocious behavior (in front of her daughter Portia), well that just confirmed to me that her 'nice' behavior isn't true .. it's for the show.  When we went to one of our favorite restaurants in West Hollywood and were seated next to LVP and Ken, I was very surprised at how nice and genuine they were and that made me a bigger fan of her.  With Kyle now being appointed "the Queen", I think we might see more of her 'real' nature (like that I saw IRL) because against those other "mean" girls, she will need to either take more anxiety meds or toughen up!



To me, the competition?tension between Vile Kyle and LVP became more overt toward the end of the previous season. Kyle began driving a similar car, wearing LVP's signature color pink, especially in Birkins and Kellys... She came across as very "Single White Female" at times and definitely seemed dead set on trying to dethrone LVP and replace her. Kyle's actions were extremely distasteful to me and not the actions of a friend. I thought I would throw up when Erika declared Kyle as their "queen."  Gag me!  Not going to support that in any way....


----------



## limom

Reddit has no chill


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> Reddit has no chill
> View attachment 4495309


----------



## CeeJay

Tinagirl11 said:


> Spill the tea on Kyle! lol.
> 
> Kyle's "career" is based off RH and she always struck me as opportunistic and money-hungry.  She is just waaay more subtle than Rinna but their hustle is very similar.  And unlike some of the women (LVP, Adrienne and Camille), Kyle only came to money recently.  She wasn't living in the lap of luxury for ages.  She wasn't poor to start obviously, but she was never in the same league of wealth as the others. This is why Camille treated her badly the first season.  If you're not 'somebody' (meaning: loaded) in BH, Camille will treat you like trash.
> 
> The way Kyle treated her sisters is just awful - she literally used Kim's addiction as a plot for several seasons and it's all over the news that Mo screwed over Kathy and Rick by launching The Agency. You can also see small snippets on how she treats the waiters and help - she is so extremely demanding and high maintenance.  Half of the time when I watch, I don't pay as much attention to what they say on the show, but observe the small hints they give off and how they treat others who aren't part of the main cast, and it is usually very telling.


Oh, I did that ages ago when at Gelson's here in Encino where Kyle now lives (and where I live).  Bottom line, she had a hissy fit when she demanded that she be waited on first because she "had a party in 15 minutes".  I don't give a rat's a@@ who you are, and for sure, she gave me the "don't you know who I am schtick" which just put me in my old "debate team" role and I let her have it.  She cursed me out with numerous F-bombs, but bottom line, I won the battle and she took her daughter's hand and bolted out of the store.  What she didn't see, was all the folks behind the Deli Counter applauding me for not taking her ****e (the Manager later told me that she was consistently NOT nice to them).  That's the tea on that ..


----------



## CeeJay

luckylove said:


> To me, the competition?tension between Vile Kyle and LVP became more overt toward the end of the previous season. Kyle began driving a similar car, wearing LVP's signature color pink, especially in Birkins and Kellys... She came across as very "Single White Female" at times and definitely seemed dead set on trying to dethrone LVP and replace her. Kyle's actions were extremely distasteful to me and not the actions of a friend. I thought I would throw up when Erika declared Kyle as their "queen."  Gag me!  Not going to support that in any way....


Honestly, I think that Dorito and Rinna are going to big-time peck at Kyle's "Queen-ness" non-stop, and heaven forbid Camille be brought back!  It's interesting (and I found this out in Corporate America); being the Queen-B-in-Charge is not always chocolate & roses and if oftentimes brings out the major-league mean-girls behavior in others who feel that they are your equal (or that they should have been deemed HBIC)!  She may regret deposing LVP; we'll see ..


----------



## Tinagirl11

CeeJay said:


> Oh, I did that ages ago when at Gelson's here in Encino where Kyle now lives (and where I live).  Bottom line, she had a hissy fit when she demanded that she be waited on first because she "had a party in 15 minutes".  I don't give a rat's a@@ who you are, and for sure, she gave me the "don't you know who I am schtick" which just put me in my old "debate team" role and I let her have it.  She cursed me out with numerous F-bombs, but bottom line, I won the battle and she took her daughter's hand and bolted out of the store.  What she didn't see, was all the folks behind the Deli Counter applauding me for not taking her ****e (the Manager later told me that she was consistently NOT nice to them).  That's the tea on that ..



Wow, thanks for this! Kyle is such an ill-mannered jerk. Glad you stood up to her!


----------



## imgg

I don't think the fight was fake.  While I totally understand Ken wanting to defend his wife, its time they move on.  I feel like LVP came out the winner and the others who were trying to make themselves seem superior over LVP instead revealed themselves further and not in a good way.  Andy messed up big, he could have managed the narrative better and I am sure they will lose a ton of viewers.  

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...odd-hits-RHOBH-cast-nasty-treatment-wife.html


----------



## 336

I recently started rewatching Season 1 and Kyle and LVP seem to be very genuine towards each other. Camille was an very self indulgent person lol. It's very weird to see Taylor and Russell and then I remember this was like 2011


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> According to Wendy Williams, She did some digging over at Radar and found out it was Kyle Richards and bravo producer Alex Baskin who leak the puppy story.
> 
> So Kyle Richards was behind it.
> View attachment 4494434



Translated:. It was done by Bravo


----------



## Ceeyahd

CeeJay said:


> Well, well, well .. quelle surprise; I guess she has really wanted that "Queen of RHoBH" title!!!  So, the question is .. why did she even bother to get a gift for LVP to give to her at the Reunion .. does she think that they are going to become friends again?? .. I think NOT!  BTW .. the store she got it from "The Kingdom" is in Calabasas and their merchandise is by no means cheap!!!  I have a dear friend that works there and have watched some of those nouveau-riche women drop some serious coin on some items that are just ridiculous!





rockhollow said:


> Maybe her present is just like the bunny rabbit for Kim.  A gesture to try and make the giver look good, and the receiver bad if not accepted.
> I'm sure Kyle could have found a time to pass off the gift without having to do it on such a public platform.
> And  not surprised that Kyle would get a gift that would be recognizable (at least in her eyes) as coming from some posh shop.



Yes, just for appearances.


----------



## simone72

Kyle was never at par with LVP. To me it always looked like Kyle sucked up to her because her status was much higher than her and it was a good “friend” to have or say she had. As many have said now that Kyle won the jackpot financially w Mauricio she no longer needs to kiss her butt and have her as a friend.


----------



## CeeJay

simone72 said:


> Kyle was never at par with LVP. To me it always looked like Kyle sucked up to her because her status was much higher than her and it was a good “friend” to have or say she had. As many have said now that Kyle won the jackpot financially w Mauricio she no longer needs to kiss her butt and have her as a friend.


TOTALLY agree!!!!  But, Mauricio has a pending lawsuit which could damage his reputation big-time and set them back financially (although The Agency has become a very visible Real Estate company out here).  I really think that when Kyle starts having to deal with all the crap the rest of the ladies can dish out, she will fall apart .. we'll see (well, that is if I decide to watch the show and at this point, I don't plan on it)!


----------



## limom

At the end of the day, it is in the Umanksy’s  best interest to kiss up to people. How do you think realtors do business?
By being nasty to people?
Yeah, I never forgot when Kyle was made to apologize by Maurice to one of her costars(Camille?).
They are tons of agencies to choose from.
Also Kent is truly ride or die. Lisa is very, very lucky.
He is right at the time when Lisa needed friends, she was told that everyone has problems. Uncouth.


----------



## frick&frack

rockhollow said:


> According to Wendy Williams, She did some digging over at Radar and found out it was Kyle Richards and bravo producer Alex Baskin who leak the puppy story.
> 
> So Kyle Richards was behind it.
> View attachment 4494434


She has some kind of nerve to confront LVP & never even suggest it could have been someone else who leaked every time the gaggle of idiots discusses the subject.


----------



## pjhm

And if Wendy Williams is wrong, let’s see how Kyle responds to false accusation.


----------



## lulilu

pjhm said:


> And if Wendy Williams is wrong, let’s see how Kyle responds to false accusation.


he 

This is the first I've heard of Kyle being identified as the leak.  I am dying for it to get publicized.  And her to get called out on it.


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't know. It seems there is no basis to the Kyle leak rumor.  I am really not a Kyle fan or a LVP fan.  I am not on either side.  I can't even believe I am talking about sides.  But anyway it just seems that it is some unfounded rumor and Reddit drama.


----------



## limom

Andy denied the story on twitter. Not that he would ever throw Kyle’s under the bus, especially now, imo.


----------



## RueMonge

imgg said:


> I don't think the fight was fake.  While I totally understand Ken wanting to defend his wife, its time they move on.  I feel like LVP came out the winner and the others who were trying to make themselves seem superior over LVP instead revealed themselves further and not in a good way.  Andy messed up big, he could have managed the narrative better and I am sure they will lose a ton of viewers.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...odd-hits-RHOBH-cast-nasty-treatment-wife.html



Well, Ken is not 61 as the story says, more likely late 70's to 80. Daily mail is not high on facts. 
 And good for Ken defending Lisa, whatever the setup (whether LVP was in on the planning or not) I don't think Ken would have known about it and think his reactions are genuine. Unlike every housewife ever.


----------



## sgj99

I’m watching old reruns of the season Kim was with a guy named Ken and everyone went to Hawaii, it was quite obvious she was drunk most of the time.  But why does she (and only she) call Kyle’s husband by “Maurice” instead of  Mauricio?


----------



## RueMonge

sgj99 said:


> I’m watching old reruns of the season Kim was with a guy named Ken and everyone went to Hawaii, it was quite obvious she was drunk most of the time.  But why does she (and only she) call Kyle’s husband by “Maurice” instead of  Mauricio?


Too sloppy drunk to say his name right.
I seem to recall she had a chip on her shoulder because Kyle and M helped her out financially too. Maybe saying his name wrong was her immature way of pushing back.


----------



## CeeJay

RueMonge said:


> Well, Ken is not 61 as the story says, more likely late 70's to 80. Daily mail is not high on facts.
> And good for Ken defending Lisa, whatever the setup (whether LVP was in on the planning or not) I don't think Ken would have known about it and think his reactions are genuine. Unlike every housewife ever.


What I thought was particularly interesting about Ken's tweet were the following: 

_'"The very PUBLIC issues - lawsuits, over 50 million dollars of them, loans in default, rehab, business misdoings, bankruptcies - have all been swept under a carpet. Life styles paid for with other people's money, I call bull****. "_
Hmmmm .. the $50m, that's a reference to Mauricio and him getting sued .. but the business misdoings and bankruptcies .. that's 100% Dorito and PK!!!  

Then:  _"So it's not just Goodbye Kyle that I want to say ... it's goodbye to all of the vicious nastiness..." _ love the Kyle reference here!!! 
​


----------



## Tinagirl11

LemonDrop said:


> I don't know. It seems there is no basis to the Kyle leak rumor.  I am really not a Kyle fan or a LVP fan.  I am not on either side.  I can't even believe I am talking about sides.  But anyway it just seems that it is some unfounded rumor and Reddit drama.



I'm the same as you, I don't feel sympathetic towards any of them (with the exception of Denise for this season - but who is to say she won't be terrible in the next one), which is why it's so easy for me to see all of their defects, including LVP.  

Anyway, I came across an article on Radar Online (I don't know how legit it is though), but the tl;dr version is that it says that Kathy Hilton is under negotiations to replace LVP.  If this is true, then Kyle has reason to unseat LVP...


----------



## sgj99

I must be in the minority but I think Ken should butt out.  He comes across as a bit of an emotional mess to me, acting like one of the housewives.


----------



## simone72

Tinagirl11 said:


> I'm the same as you, I don't feel sympathetic towards any of them (with the exception of Denise for this season - but who is to say she won't be terrible in the next one), which is why it's so easy for me to see all of their defects, including LVP.
> 
> Anyway, I came across an article on Radar Online (I don't know how legit it is though), but the tl;dr version is that it says that Kathy Hilton is under negotiations to replace LVP.  If this is true, then Kyle has reason to unseat LVP...


Kathy herself had already replied to this a few weeks back stating she had no interest in joining the cast


----------



## pjhm

RueMonge said:


> Too sloppy drunk to say his name right.
> I seem to recall she had a chip on her shoulder because Kyle and M helped her out financially too. Maybe saying his name wrong was her immature way of pushing back.


No, Kyle explained that during that season’s reunion. She said both of her sisters call him Maurice and no derision is intended. It’s simply the Anglo version of Mauricio.


----------



## Prufrock613

As far as the manipulation from LVP goes: I thought all of these ‘women’ were the powerhouses, make their own, hustled... yada yada yada- then some rich ***** comes along and tempts them into being “bad” girls. The girls haven’t eaten for weeks (except for vitamin IVs) so they all take a bite from the Villa Rosa candy house, thinking they’d be a queen some day! Once they’ve realized they have been manipulated into eating sugar and carbs, they perfect the plan to erase the Queen.


----------



## sgj99

pjhm said:


> No, Kyle explained that during that season’s reunion. She said both of her sisters call him Maurice and no derision is intended. It’s simply the Anglo version of Mauricio.


I understand that it’s the Anglo version of his name.  It just seems a little disrespectful, IMO.  It doesn’t take much effort to call some by their correct name and Mauricio is not difficult to pronounce.


----------



## junqueprincess

sgj99 said:


> I understand that it’s the Anglo version of his name.  It just seems a little disrespectful, IMO.  It doesn’t take much effort to call some by their correct name and Mauricio is not difficult to pronounce.


I believe he went by Maurice years ago when they first met him, then switched back Mauricio.


----------



## Prufrock613

junqueprincess said:


> I believe he went by Maurice years ago when they first met him, then switched back Mauricio.


All I can think about Maurice is the Steve Miller song. 
_Some people call me the space cowboy yeah
Some call me the gangster of love
Some people call me Maurice
'Cause I speak of the pompitous of love_


----------



## 336

LOL @ Erica distancing herself from Camille while she was screaming!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I just have to comment on the fashion/hair...etc. of this reunion.

Fashion:

Not many people could pull off neon yellow and Kyle and Rinna are no exception. Both dresses are awful choices. Worse on Rinna with the lighter hair. It might not have been bad if she had stuck with her usual color and style.

I like Dorit's dress but she went over the top with the hair and ruined the focus of the dress. Overall grade C+

Rinna: See above about dress. Hair color fades her out. Hair style not flattering and what the he$$ is up with her lips? I thought we got rid of that shi$ a long time ago? It's like she's back on the lip implant train.  Overall grade F.

Kyle: I have seen her look soooo much better. She just did a promo for that Pitt/Dicaprio movie and she looked amazing. Dress was awful in both style and color. Hair looked too "done" and wasn't all that flattering. Makeup was average. Overall grade D+.

Erika: Dress is pretty, color is fabulous...love the sparkly fabric. Makeup is good. Hair missed the mark a bit and shows her tiny forehead. Have seen it look so much better. Overall grade B+

Teddi: Hard to see her dress behind all that hair but I think it's pretty and the color is flattering. I like her hair that way but the top looks almost dirty and she went to far with the extensions. Not sure if they just put tons of product to hold it down or what. Her makeup looks excellent. Overall grade. B

Richards: Wow, this is sad. She is a gorgeous woman but just missed it on all counts. Hair, makeup, dress....She needs someone to help her. She looks better in jeans, a tee and her hair piled up on her head.  Overall grade D-

Camille: Dress was good, makeup good, hair good...I noticed in R2, her hair started to go limp but I guess she can't help that? Overall grade A-

Just a side note: In looking at stills of the reunion, Rinna's dress is actually on the greener side. My TV makes it look neon yellow.


----------



## Swanky

LemonDrop said:


> I don't know. It seems there is no basis to the Kyle leak rumor.  I am really not a Kyle fan or a LVP fan.  I am not on either side.  I can't even believe I am talking about sides.  But anyway it just seems that it is some unfounded rumor and Reddit drama.



ITA, very first thing I thought when I saw that post.
Grains. . . of. . .  salt. . .


----------



## bisbee

Allisonfaye said:


> I just have to comment on the fashion/hair...etc. of this reunion.
> 
> Erika: Dress is pretty, color is fabulous...love the sparkly fabric. Makeup is good. Hair missed the mark a bit and shows her tiny forehead. Have seen it look so much better. Overall grade B+


Tiny forehead?  I just went to look at a picture...her forehead looks perfectly normal to me.  Your comment sounds like you are describing Theresa from RHONJ!

Hated Denise’s lipstick...


----------



## LemonDrop

Sort of confused by Kyles comment that Vanderpump Dogs is a no a kill shelter and every other shelter has a euthanasia room.

For all of you out there that might believe this. There are plenty of no kill shelters out there that you can support by adopting an animal friend. You do not have to go to Hollywood to visit Vanderpump Dogs.  I have worked in vet clinics and volunteered in shelters.  I have never seen a 'Euthanasia room''.   And even if you do adopt from a kill shelter it's still the adopting that's important.


----------



## simone72

The fashion was horrendous surely they can find something a little less Dynasty 1980??
Denise’s overall look was awful I think Erika looked best and Camille wasn’t bad either as far as clothes makeup


----------



## simone72

Allisonfaye said:


> I just have to comment on the fashion/hair...etc. of this reunion.
> 
> Fashion:
> 
> Not many people could pull off neon yellow and Kyle and Rinna are no exception. Both dresses are awful choices. Worse on Rinna with the lighter hair. It might not have been bad if she had stuck with her usual color and style.
> 
> I like Dorit's dress but she went over the top with the hair and ruined the focus of the dress. Overall grade C+
> 
> Rinna: See above about dress. Hair color fades her out. Hair style not flattering and what the he$$ is up with her lips? I thought we got rid of that shi$ a long time ago? It's like she's back on the lip implant train.  Overall grade F.
> 
> Kyle: I have seen her look soooo much better. She just did a promo for that Pitt/Dicaprio movie and she looked amazing. Dress was awful in both style and color. Hair looked too "done" and wasn't all that flattering. Makeup was average. Overall grade D+.
> 
> Erika: Dress is pretty, color is fabulous...love the sparkly fabric. Makeup is good. Hair missed the mark a bit and shows her tiny forehead. Have seen it look so much better. Overall grade B+
> 
> Teddi: Hard to see her dress behind all that hair but I think it's pretty and the color is flattering. I like her hair that way but the top looks almost dirty and she went to far with the extensions. Not sure if they just put tons of product to hold it down or what. Her makeup looks excellent. Overall grade. B
> 
> Richards: Wow, this is sad. She is a gorgeous woman but just missed it on all counts. Hair, makeup, dress....She needs someone to help her. She looks better in jeans, a tee and her hair piled up on her head.  Overall grade D-
> 
> Camille: Dress was good, makeup good, hair good...I noticed in R2, her hair started to go limp but I guess she can't help that? Overall grade A-
> 
> Just a side note: In looking at stills of the reunion, Rinna's dress is actually on the greener side. My TV makes it look neon yellow.


Totally agree! Poor Denise she looked awful such a beauty and this is what they came up with??


----------



## RueMonge

simone72 said:


> Totally agree! Poor Denise she looked awful such a beauty and this is what they came up with??


I think Denise is still learning as a first season player. It's like she was finally dressed up for a RHBH outing where you are expected to overdo it, but the couch and close up cameras allow more subtlety in makeup and dress. And she definitely learned last night that these girls play dirty at the reunion. 

I hope the preview of Camille crying and being comforted by Rinna doesn't mean we have to feel sorry for her next week. Or that she's coming back to the show.


----------



## LemonDrop

It seems like some new Housewives can't keep up with makeup and clothing their first year.  They have this attitude of "I live my life natural, laid back and comfortable".   I imagine they watch their first season and are like "oh crap I'm going to need a glam squad next year".


----------



## LemonDrop

RueMonge said:


> I hope the preview of Camille crying and being comforted by Rinna *doesn't mean we have to feel sorry for her next week.* Or that she's coming back to the show.



I think you hit that nail on the head  ugh.


----------



## TC1

It was good of Andy to bring up the fact that EACH of these women have some financial/legal issues. He seemed shocked when (of course) they say they don't talk to each other about that..well, duh
1- They have a lifestyle to project that most of them cannot afford.
2- They're not real friends.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> It was good of Andy to bring up the fact that EACH of these women have some financial/legal issues. He seemed shocked when (of course) they say they don't talk to each other about that..well, duh
> 1- They have a lifestyle to project that most of them cannot afford.
> 2- They're not real friends.


right!  they are colleagues/co-workers.  I don't talk to my co-workers about personal stuff much either..


----------



## CeeJay

LemonDrop said:


> Sort of confused by Kyles comment that Vanderpump Dogs is a no a kill shelter and every other shelter has a euthanasia room.
> 
> For all of you out there that might believe this. There are plenty of no kill shelters out there that you can support by adopting an animal friend. You do not have to go to Hollywood to visit Vanderpump Dogs.  I have worked in vet clinics and volunteered in shelters.  I have never seen a 'Euthanasia room''.   And even if you do adopt from a kill shelter it's still the adopting that's important.


Couldn't agree with you more; saying that is slanderous IMO .. there are A LOT of shelters out here which are NOT kill shelters!


----------



## 336

LVP has either never posted about any of the other wives or she’s deleted all the pics with them. I scrolled back to March 2015! And there’s a picture of her and Kyle. Interesting.


----------



## brooke lynn

Camille has some good points on the reunion. She definitely is making it interesting.


----------



## frick&frack

TC1 said:


> It was good of Andy to bring up the fact that EACH of these women have some financial/legal issues. He seemed shocked when (of course) they say they don't talk to each other about that..well, duh
> 1- They have a lifestyle to project that most of them cannot afford.
> 2- They're not real friends.


I need a LIKE x1000 button for your post...


----------



## simone72

336 said:


> LVP has either never posted about any of the other wives or she’s deleted all the pics with them. I scrolled back to March 2015! And there’s a picture of her and Kyle. Interesting.


She usually doesn’t post about any of them just her wine that she promotes or the animal shelter 
I don’t think she deleted anything


----------



## limom

Huh, huh. Problems at the Agency
https://therealdeal.com/la/issues_articles/drama-at-the-agency/


----------



## Tinagirl11

brooke lynn said:


> Camille has some good points on the reunion. She definitely is making it interesting.



I enjoyed Camille during the reunion.  She threw plenty of shade and was overall an overdramatic yet entertaining hot mess.  I laughed when she said that she didn't want to invite any of them at her wedding and that it was production's idea. Andy's expression and his attempt to do damage control was too funny. 
I believe Camille about Dorit being a poser though, Dorit and PK give me major grifter vibes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When Camille said she didn't want to invite any of them to her wedding, it was production that made her do it.  Andy stepped in and said something.

But by this point, we all know that production has their hands in events.  So I believe her.


----------



## LemonDrop

This is what I imagine

*Camille :* I want my wedding on the show. Denise Richards wedding was on the show and mines more important.
*Production :* You're going to have to invite the other Housewives.
*Camille:* I don't want them there. The wedding is all about me.
*Production:* Not if you want it on the show.
*Camille : *OK.

Camille isn't even an official cast member this year.  But she wants her wedding on the show.  It isn't the Camille Grammer show.  She invited the ladies so her wedding could be on RHoBH and she doesn't see how that's a choice.


----------



## Swanky

Agree lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

As soon as she uttered the word "production" Andy looked like he wanted to jump out of his seat and shut her mouth!


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> Huh, huh. Problems at the Agency
> https://therealdeal.com/la/issues_articles/drama-at-the-agency/



"...But brokers say it’s not just the legal drama that pushed them out. They criticize the firm’s emphasis on “sharing,” which some see as a euphemism for management piggybacking on agents’ hard-won listings..."

THIS is what my friend who is an agent out there was referring to when describing their practices as being iffy. (He doesn't work for them). 




sgj99 said:


> I understand that it’s the Anglo version of his name.  It just seems a little disrespectful, IMO.  It doesn’t take much effort to call some by their correct name and Mauricio is not difficult to pronounce.



I have a daughter named Isabella. Not that difficult but probably 90% of the time, people call her Isabelle. It makes me crazy.



TC1 said:


> It was good of Andy to bring up the fact that EACH of these women have some financial/legal issues. He seemed shocked when (of course) they say they don't talk to each other about that..well, duh
> 1- They have a lifestyle to project that most of them cannot afford.
> 2- They're not real friends.



I don't necessarily agree. I think money is still quite a taboo, even among friends. My friends and I talk about it in vague generalities. I only have one friend who knows specifics of my finances and he is just a ballsy, nosy guy. lol


----------



## Allisonfaye

DC-Cutie said:


> As soon as she uttered the word "production" Andy looked like he wanted to jump out of his seat and shut her mouth!





LemonDrop said:


> This is what I imagine
> 
> *Camille :* I want my wedding on the show. Denise Richards wedding was on the show and mines more important.
> *Production :* You're going to have to invite the other Housewives.
> *Camille:* I don't want them there. The wedding is all about me.
> *Production:* Not if you want it on the show.
> *Camille : *OK.
> 
> Camille isn't even an official cast member this year.  But she wants her wedding on the show.  It isn't the Camille Grammer show.  She invited the ladies so her wedding could be on RHoBH and she doesn't see how that's a choice.



Sounds about right. I was still surprised she had Kyle be a bridesmaid. I think Kyle was too.


----------



## Tinagirl11

LemonDrop said:


> This is what I imagine
> 
> *Camille :* I want my wedding on the show. Denise Richards wedding was on the show and mines more important.
> *Production :* You're going to have to invite the other Housewives.
> *Camille:* I don't want them there. The wedding is all about me.
> *Production:* Not if you want it on the show.
> *Camille : *OK.
> 
> Camille isn't even an official cast member this year.  But she wants her wedding on the show.  It isn't the Camille Grammer show.  She invited the ladies so her wedding could be on RHoBH and she doesn't see how that's a choice.



Camille is self-absorbed but that's what makes her so fun to watch for me.  I do think that her wedding was part of the deal, since the life event occurred during taping season, and she probably got compensated well for it. Also, all of these ladies like being talked about, so inviting all of them guaranteed her free press.
I don't like her as a person but her snarky digs and duplicity makes her entertaining. Like when she said Denise's rental house being damaged is not the same as her bought and paid for house, that was really b--y but hilarious. I really wish she'd return to the show full time and gets rid of Teddi.  I cannot tolerate desperate, wannabe Teddi who lectures people constantly and inserts herself in every given situation.  She's like that annoying kid in middle school who talks too much that no one cares about.


----------



## Tinagirl11

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't necessarily agree. I think money is still quite a taboo, even among friends. My friends and I talk about it in vague generalities. I only have one friend who knows specifics of my finances and he is just a ballsy, nosy guy. lol



None of these women are actually traditional and come from old money, they talk about the value of things constantly to give an air of success and massive wealth. I remember Mauricio telling Erika's husband about wanting to buy a private plane for several millions, or another example is when Taylor's friend kept saying her sunglasses were 25k to women she just met - to money drop is common around in their circles, so when they do not discuss their finances/lawsuits in detail, it's not only an indication that they do not have a friendship based on trust outside of taping hours, it is also because they do not want to embarrass themselves in a city where everyone cares about how much money they have in the bank,  and not how much money they owe...


----------



## pjhm

limom said:


> Huh, huh. Problems at the Agency
> https://therealdeal.com/la/issues_articles/drama-at-the-agency/


Thank you for sharing this article, I found it fascinating.


----------



## LemonDrop

Tinagirl11 said:


> Camille is self-absorbed but that's what makes her so fun to watch for me.  I do think that her wedding was part of the deal, since the life event occurred during taping season, and she probably got compensated well for it. Also, all of these ladies like being talked about, so inviting all of them guaranteed her free press.
> I don't like her as a person but her snarky digs and duplicity makes her entertaining. Like when she said Denise's rental house being damaged is not the same as her bought and paid for house, that was really b--y but hilarious. I really wish she'd return to the show full time and gets rid of Teddi.  I cannot tolerate desperate, wannabe Teddi who lectures people constantly and inserts herself in every given situation.  She's like that annoying kid in middle school who talks too much that no one cares about.



I enjoy watching her too because she is so unreal to me.  Self absorbed unlike anyone I have ever personally been friends with. She said on one episode and on the reunion "I lost my assistant".      It is such a confusing statement until you realize he has passed away. She doesn't say, "I lost a dear friend, Scott" or "My friend Scott passed away". It is clearly all about her.  The man was her assistant for 20 YEARS and she refers to him as "my Assistant" even in death.  It is all about HER losing HER ASSISTANT. Feel sorry for HER. Her word choices show her true self-absorption.


----------



## limom

Tinagirl11 said:


> None of these women are actually traditional and come from old money, they talk about the value of things constantly to give an air of success and massive wealth. I remember Mauricio telling Erika's husband about wanting to buy a private plane for several millions, or another example is when Taylor's friend kept saying her sunglasses were 25k to women she just met - to money drop is common around in their circles, so when they do not discuss their finances/lawsuits in detail, it's not only an indication that they do not have a friendship based on trust outside of taping hours, it is also because they do not want to embarrass themselves in a city where everyone cares about how much money they have in the bank,  and not how much money they owe...


It is one thing to brag, another to be real and talk about financial and legal problems.
There are all con artists to a certain extend and do not want to alert potential marks by telling on themselves.
Mauricio according to the article is beyond unethical, he not only rips off his clients but also people working for him.
How do you reduce someone’s commission from 100k to 5 k?
I have a couple of friends who work in high end real estate and it is not easy. Those commissions are earned.
I can’t imagine working for months and get such a reduced check. No freaking ways.


----------



## jiffer

I think the ladies try to hard to look good. They take it over the top and ending up looking dated. Kyle had way to much self tanner on. It aged her face considerably. Dorit's hair clips and 80's scrunchy was terrible. I think the hair style on Lisa R is nice but the color was not flattering to her. I think it would have been better if it was in a rich brown color with caramel highlights. I liked Erika's dress but her hair didn't do her any favors. Teddi's hair was way to long for her and dragged her face down. She needed it around 5 inches shorter.

What I found amusing is Kyle jumping down Andy's throat when he mentioned Maurico lawsuit. You can tell that really ruffled her feathers and she tried dancing around the question as much as possible. She could as easily said I cant talk about a pending lawsuit and move on like Dorit did with her answer.  Instead she got defensive and snarky.


----------



## LemonDrop

I just found Camille on a site that celebrities can do "shout outs" on for a fee. So they can send birthday wishes or whatever you pay for.  Camille's fee is $75. Which compared to the other celebs $75 is basically what the has beens charge. Looks like she gets a lot of bookings though. The only other BH housewife on there is Dorit and she charges $250. I don't really think of Camille as a hustler so you have to wonder what would drive such a wealthy glamorous BH HW to be coordinating and putting effort into $75 videos. The site seems to be filled with hustling celebs and ones with known money issues.

ETA I got on there hoping to find Keith Morrison. I would just die to have him do a little Dateline type blurb about me. Die.


----------



## CeeJay

So .. apparently, after Ken's tweet re: the 'bishes' of RHoBH and "bye Kyle", Kyle (of course) felt the need to tweet herself calling LVP a number of things.  Well, as per usual, LVP always seems to get the last word .. enjoy! 
https://perezhilton.com/lisa-vanderpump-kyle-richards-real-housewives-twitter-response/


----------



## limom

A fluff article about Denise Richards in The NY Times today.
Very flattering and she comes off really well,imo.
She is so earnest and honest. One can’t help liking her, imho.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/27/style/denise-richards-real-housewives-beverly-hills.html


----------



## kemilia

limom said:


> A fluff article about Denise Richards in The NY Times today.
> Very flattering and she comes off really well,imo.
> She is so earnest and honest. One can’t help liking her, imho.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/27/style/denise-richards-real-housewives-beverly-hills.html


She seems a bit flaky and laid back, very happy with her life and family as well she should be, she went through a lot of sh** with Sheen.


----------



## lulilu

kemilia said:


> She seems a bit flaky and laid back, very happy with her life and family as well she should be, she went through a lot of sh** with Sheen.



And from some stuff I've read, has not exactly been a choir girl herself.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> And from some stuff I've read, has not exactly been a choir girl herself.



Yes, when she first came on the HW, I was of the impression of 'poor Denise' - what she must have gone through being married to Charlie, but after watching her for the season, I think maybe they were a matched pair.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> And from some stuff I've read, has not exactly been a choir girl herself.


When she said in her intro, that her life was juicier than any tabloids reported. She meant it! 
There were always rumors of Denise being one of Heidi’s girls. Who knows?
She would not be the first working girl who has been wifed by a John and/or who became an actor.
When she related her handjob story, I was thinking damn girl!
And a few week ago she posted a picture of her husband having a huge morning erection on insta.
I think  like she said in the article, she is looking to work in major movie again and she knows that she would not be playing a nun.
Her daughters are almost out of the house and her adopted one is going to need tons of support,
Charlie is bankrupt and I’d bet her payments were drastically reduced, imo.
I like her attitude. No whining and out to make a buck.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> When she said in her intro, that her life was juicier than any tabloids reported. She meant it!
> There were always rumors of Denise being one of Heidi’s girls. Who knows?
> She would not be the first working girl who has been wifed by a John and/or who became an actor.
> When she related her handjob story, I was thinking damn girl!
> And *a few week ago she posted a picture of her husband having a huge morning erection on insta.*
> I think  like she said in the article, she is looking to work in major movie again and she knows that she would not be playing a nun.
> Her daughters are almost out of the house and her adopted one is going to need tons of support,
> Charlie is bankrupt and I’d bet her payments were drastically reduced, imo.
> I like her attitude. No whining and out to make a buck.



I find her constant sex conversations off putting and crude.  I don't follow her on IG but could do without a photo like that.  (Not a prude, but come on.)


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> I find her constant sex conversations off putting and crude.  I don't follow her on IG but could do without a photo like that.  (Not a prude, but come on.)


I don’t follow either (read it on reddit) but she removed it after being chastised.
She is crude however I feel like she is kind, so I still like her. The references to her husband being well endowed were repetitive to say the least. She needs to stop advertising the goods, someone is gonna want to see for themselves.
Wild things was and still is her lane, I am not mad at her.
Let’s see how she does next year.

Yes, she is definitely attempting a come back. She just signed on for the Beverly Hills 90210 reboot.
https://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/news/denise-richards-joins-bh90210-after-wrapping-rhobh/


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> I don’t follow either (read it on reddit) but she removed it after being chastised.
> She is crude however I feel like she is kind, so I still like her. The references to her husband being well endowed were repetitive to say the least. She needs to stop advertising the goods, someone is gonna want to see for themselves.
> Wild things was and still is her lane, I am not mad at her.
> Let’s see how she does next year.
> 
> Yes, she is definitely attempting a come back. She just signed on for the Beverly Hills 90210 reboot.
> https://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/news/denise-richards-joins-bh90210-after-wrapping-rhobh/


Huh? .. as what???  I never watched the show before, so don't have any plans to watch the reboot.  They are going to have to do a LOT of work on Tori Spelling; I've seen her IRL at Gelson's (grocery store in Encino) and maaaaaaaaan .. she DID NOT look good AT ALL!!!!  As a matter of fact, I had to shut my mouth because I uttered my (unfortunately) typical "OMG" (maybe it's because I used to draw portraits but when I see really bad Plastic Surgery, it's just an instinct .. I don't mean it to be disrespectful)!  Did the same with Brandi Glanville (same grocery store).


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> Huh? .. as what???  I never watched the show before, so don't have any plans to watch the reboot.  They are going to have to do a LOT of work on Tori Spelling; I've seen her IRL at Gelson's (grocery store in Encino) and maaaaaaaaan .. she DID NOT look good AT ALL!!!!  As a matter of fact, I had to shut my mouth because I uttered my (unfortunately) typical "OMG" (maybe it's because I used to draw portraits but when I see really bad Plastic Surgery, it's just an instinct .. I don't mean it to be disrespectful)!  Did the same with Brandi Glanville (same grocery store).


Honestly, I don’t think the show will make it to the second season.
The concept is wonky and I heard that many of the writers quit already.
Tori is just a sad mess, imho.


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> Honestly, I don’t think the show will make it to the second season.
> The concept is wonky and I heard that many of the writers quit already.
> Tori is just a sad mess, imho.


Couldn't agree with you more, and for sure .. honestly, I was shocked at how horrible she looked!


----------



## bisbee

CeeJay said:


> Couldn't agree with you more, and for sure .. honestly, I was shocked at how horrible she looked!


She looked awful on her show and in all of the photos I’ve seen of her.  I imagine it’s much worse in person!


----------



## CeeJay

bisbee said:


> She looked awful on her show and in all of the photos I’ve seen of her.  I imagine it’s much worse in person!


It is!  Let's face it, she was never the most attractive woman .. but with all the plastic surgery she has had, she has really made herself look worse.  The other part that I found odd, was that she was horribly dressed .. honestly, had I not recognized her face (even with all that PS), I would have thought she was some bum off the street!


----------



## LemonDrop

I really do feel sorry for Tori and her face and those like her. No one goes into the doctor saying “make me look like a freak”. I imagine they have insecurities like most of us. Some of us go to doctors some of us slather on lotions and potions at home. But it’s all for the same fundamental reason to look and feel better. I can’t imagine how awful it must be to look worse.


----------



## chowlover2

I do feel bad for Tori image wise. I read when she was a teenager she asked her Mom if she was pretty. Candy replied " No, but you will be once you get a nose job." No wonder she has poor body image.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

With LVP gone, I think there is a lot more cohesion.  Even with Camille, things ended on a positive note at the reunion.  I do agree that Camille has been through a lot this season, which might explain her erratic behavior towards the end of the season.  She was rather collected and calm in the beginning.  Her defense of Kavanaugh was pathetic.  Lisa R's mother's story was much more interesting perspective on the situation.  Other than that, it seems like Camille was highly stressed this season...including her issues with her new husband.   I'm glad things ended on a good note.


----------



## limom

LemonDrop said:


> I really do feel sorry for Tori and her face and those like her. No one goes into the doctor saying “make me look like a freak”. I imagine they have insecurities like most of us. Some of us go to doctors some of us slather on lotions and potions at home. But it’s all for the same fundamental reason to look and feel better. I can’t imagine how awful it must be to look worse.


Agreed that she did not operate on herself. Those docs are responsible for wrecking her face.
There is a difference between moisturizing one’s skin and pursuing extreme plastic surgery like Tori. It is a false equivalency, imho. 
 Tori is not well mentally, imho. No plastic surgeons can change any of it. Although I feel that at times, her appearance reflects her disordered thinking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was sitting watching this last night and kept saying "WTF am I watching?"  It was just a very underwhelming reunion show.


----------



## lulilu

I read (likely on twitter) that Denise got quite a lot of money from Charlie Sheen, including a stake in his show, a house to live in for free (she is suing him now because he sold it and she had to move), considerable spousal support and child support.  If true, her claims that she didn't take him to the cleaners seem false (especially given the short time they were married).


----------



## lulilu

Kyle was lying and obfuscating in her furious response to the question about Mauricio's lawsuit.  It isn't a lawsuit about a $36M house, it is a lawsuit about him selling that house for almost $80M, his failure to disclose to the original seller that he was buying the house in partnership with someone else, and his failure to give all offers to the seller.

Kyle lied about LVP taking a practice polygraph.  She took one that was filmed by her staff and when Bravo found out, they had her do it again while they filmed.

Erika lied about Tom's suit being settled and receiving an apology.  The suit still stands and another has been filed.

Rinna was talking out of both sides of her mouth regarding the eating disorder both she and her daughter have.

Dorit is lying by omission in her failure to explain how the dog got to the pound.  She never truly explained who the person was who purportedly took the dog.  She also lied about no one from VPDogs contacting her to try to find out what happened to the dog.

It's endless.  I don't believe anything that comes out of any of their mouths.  And Andy goes along with all of it.


----------



## RueMonge

I love it that Denise was clearly NOT HAVING any of Camille's fake tears and not remembering what she said on the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> I read (likely on twitter) that Denise got quite a lot of money from Charlie Sheen, including a stake in his show, a house to live in for free (she is suing him now because he sold it and she had to move), considerable spousal support and child support.  If true, her claims that she didn't take him to the cleaners seem false (especially given the short time they were married).


oon the reunion she said she doesn't have a stake in his show earnings..


----------



## limom

While I understand that businesses are sued all the times, it is amazing how dishonest the male cast of this show is.
It all started with Russell and now we have Mauricio, trust fund Regina George Mellencamp’s husband and of course PK.
Denise’s husband’s business sounds shady as heck as well. It is only a matter of time, imho.
Harry Hamlin is the only one who appears clean at this point. Thanks in big part to QVC and Depends.

Regarding  Denise, she got a house, what she is losing is the outrageous monthly support she used to get from Charlie.[ it was an insane amount , > 100k/monthly? BTW she deserved every penny)
That lie detector story line was stupid. Period. I don’t even blame Kyle for it. Whomever came up with this, is a moron.
RHOBH is a soap but still it needs to be somewhat believable, imho.
Dorit gave away two dogs. Gee perhaps, they are not meant to be a dog family???? 
It is disgusting that she felt so free to give away those dogs so cavalierly. Trash *****. Hope those dogs found loving and responsable owners.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> Kyle was lying and obfuscating in her furious response to the question about Mauricio's lawsuit.  It isn't a lawsuit about a $36M house, it is a lawsuit about him selling that house for almost $80M, his failure to disclose to the original seller that he was buying the house in partnership with someone else, and his failure to give all offers to the seller.
> 
> Kyle lied about LVP taking a practice polygraph.  She took one that was filmed by her staff and when Bravo found out, they had her do it again while they filmed.
> 
> Erika lied about Tom's suit being settled and receiving an apology.  The suit still stands and another has been filed.
> 
> Rinna was talking out of both sides of her mouth regarding the eating disorder both she and her daughter have.
> 
> Dorit is lying by omission in her failure to explain how the dog got to the pound.  She never truly explained who the person was who purportedly took the dog.  She also lied about no one from VPDogs contacting her to try to find out what happened to the dog.
> 
> It's endless.  I don't believe anything that comes out of any of their mouths.  And Andy goes along with all of it.


Rinna has body acceptance issues and of course her daughters have grown up around it, so it's no surprise they have issues as well.

I mean for christsake she deflated her lips, only to fill them up even more...  issues


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> While I understand that businesses are sued all the times, it is amazing how dishonest the male cast of this show is.
> It all started with Russell and now we have Mauricio, trust fund Regina George Mellencamp’s husband and of course PK.
> Denise’s husband’s business sounds shady as heck as well. It is only a matter of time, imho.
> Harry Hamlin is the only one who appears clean at this point. Thanks in big part to QVC and Depends.
> 
> Regarding  Denise, she got a house, what she is losing is the outrageous monthly support she used to get from Charlie.[ it was an insane amount , > 100k/monthly? BTW she deserved every penny)
> That lie detector story line was stupid. Period. I don’t even blame Kyle for it. Whomever came up with this, is a moron.
> RHOBH is a soap but still it needs to be somewhat believable, imho.
> Dorit gave away two dogs. Gee perhaps, they are not meant to be a dog family????
> It is disgusting that she felt so free to give away those dogs so cavalierly. Trash *****. Hope those dogs found loving and responsable owners.


apparently Teddi's husband's business is in trouble as well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

https://myiclicktv.com/teddi-mellen...ed-of-fraud-and-preying-on-elderly-customers/

*TEDDI MELLENCAMP AND EDWIN’S SKYLINE COMPANY ACCUSED OF FRAUD AND PREYING ON ELDERLY CUSTOMERS!*


----------



## CeeJay

.. anyone else heard rumors that Brandi Glanville might be coming back?   Talk about another one who has TOTALLY ruined her face with Plastic Surgery; she is a fright!


----------



## rockhollow

that has to be on the most boring reunions ever.  I kept falling asleep and would have to rewind.
Andy is such a little bit*h - he was so gleeful to have all the ladies bash LVP - I really used to think that he liked LVP - something must have really gone down - could he really be that upset that she left the show?
Whiny little punk!

Good performance from Camille - her acting has improved over the seasons.
I liked all her double talk - yes, she said that - no, she didn't mean it - wait, I can't remember saying that - oh, you've misunderstood me ...... on and on.
I think she's secured a spot next year if she wants it.

This reunion could have easily been 2 parts.


----------



## swags

The Kyle fake crying is so annoying.


----------



## TC1

CeeJay said:


> .. anyone else heard rumors that Brandi Glanville might be coming back?   Talk about another one who has TOTALLY ruined her face with Plastic Surgery; she is a fright!


Brandi &/or Kim Richards returning have been rumors for quite some time.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> The Kyle fake crying is so annoying.



yes, I'm not sure who can cry without any real tears falling and no nose running!
i almost think she was poking her eye with that kleenex trying to get some water flowing.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Brandi &/or Kim Richards returning have been rumors for quite some time.


I hope it stays a rumor. The show is too stressful for Kim and Brandi is vile and gross.


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> that has to be on the most boring reunions ever.  I kept falling asleep and would have to rewind.
> Andy is such a little bit*h - he was so gleeful to have all the ladies bash LVP - I really used to think that he liked LVP - something must have really gone down - could he really be that upset that she left the show?
> Whiny little punk!
> 
> Good performance from Camille - her acting has improved over the seasons.
> I liked all her double talk - yes, she said that - no, she didn't mean it - wait, I can't remember saying that - oh, you've misunderstood me ...... on and on.
> I think she's secured a spot next year if she wants it.
> 
> This reunion could have easily been 2 parts.


Could not agree more about Andy!
That azzhole is a father??????
He deserved whatever Tituss served him. Yes, yes, yes!
I just don’t understand those “people”, Lisa lost her grandma, brother and mother in a short period.
A bit of compassion is in order, imho. Especially regarding her brother’s, it was really, really sad and heartbreaking imho.
Here is Kyle, minimizing Lisa’s pain with her shady and dumb twitter. She is clueless and is still that woman who made that appalling video about the homeless in LA.
Karma is coming for Kyle.....


----------



## limom

Kyle being Kyle for Mauricio, and Ye.


----------



## rockhollow

I hope LVP never returns!


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Could not agree more about Andy!
> That azzhole is a father??????
> He deserved whatever Tituss served him. Yes, yes, yes!
> I just don’t understand those “people”, Lisa lost her grandma, brother and mother in a short period.
> A bit of compassion is in order, imho. Especially regarding her brother’s, it was really, really sad and heartbreaking imho.
> Here is Kyle, minimizing Lisa’s pain with her shady and dumb twitter. She is clueless and is still that woman who made that appalling video about the homeless in LA.
> Karma is coming for Kyle.....



Since Bravo was so busy finding clips to prove some people lied, why did they allow Kyle to repeatedly say she gave LVP sympathy when there was a scene when LVP told Kyle her brother died and Kyle said "well, I've had things too" (or something to that effect).  She completely dismissed LVP's loss.


----------



## lulilu

I had a really hard time looking at Kyle -- her OTT fake tan made her look like an old leather handbag, and her hair (or rather her wig/extensions) were dry and dusty looking.  The dress did her no favors either.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> I had a really hard time looking at Kyle -- her OTT fake tan made her look like an old leather handbag, and her hair (or rather her wig/extensions) were dry and dusty looking.  The dress did her no favors either.



and I thought it was weird that Kyle and Lesser Lisa would both wear a dress that colour. 
All the ladies need to lay off the extensions as well - there was an awful lot of hair on that stage!
Teddi's was looking like Rupsunnisal (sp?) with all that hair.


----------



## swags

Teddi- boring and preachy
Dorit - had no business adopting a dog. They know they aren’t pet people. Also think Camille knew what she was talking about re their debt.
Erika - Eh
Kyle- fake and phony
Lisa Rinna - turned her daughters into anorexic losers
Camille - puts her ex husband above her current one by keeping his name. Had she married George Clooney, NO WAY would she hold onto Grammer.
Denise - likable but enough with the potty mouth.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> and I thought it was weird that Kyle and Lesser Lisa would both wear a dress that colour.
> A*ll the ladies need to lay off the extensions as well - there was an awful lot of hair on that stage!
> Teddi's was looking like Rupsunnisal* (sp?) with all that hair.



What is it with these housewives and super long extensions?  They are always stroking them too -- it's so distracting.  (Aside from being a bit old for hair that long -- they'd look younger, more chic, etc with a bob.)


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> Kyle was lying and obfuscating in her furious response to the question about Mauricio's lawsuit.  It isn't a lawsuit about a $36M house, it is a lawsuit about him selling that house for almost $80M, his failure to disclose to the original seller that he was buying the house in partnership with someone else, and his failure to give all offers to the seller.
> 
> Kyle lied about LVP taking a practice polygraph.  She took one that was filmed by her staff and when Bravo found out, they had her do it again while they filmed.
> 
> Erika lied about Tom's suit being settled and receiving an apology.  The suit still stands and another has been filed.
> 
> Rinna was talking out of both sides of her mouth regarding the eating disorder both she and her daughter have.
> 
> Dorit is lying by omission in her failure to explain how the dog got to the pound.  She never truly explained who the person was who purportedly took the dog.  She also lied about no one from VPDogs contacting her to try to find out what happened to the dog.
> 
> It's endless.  I don't believe anything that comes out of any of their mouths.  And Andy goes along with all of it.



... And NO ONE EVER SPEAKS OF Teddy's brother who works or worked at VP Dogs - it came up once and was quickly dismissed


----------



## LemonDrop

As far as I am concerned Camille doesn’t deserve any compassion from anyone. When you go through a terrible time in your life, one measure of who you are is seen in how you react. Your friends should understand and have empathy for you when you quit answering or returning calls, no show events, cry in public, can’t be there for their needs, lacking in hygiene or basically if you disappear into your grief. If you are a sweet person and love those around you this might be a good indicator of what friends would need to sympathize and understand.

But if you go through hard times and your way of coping is to tear people down, air their dirty laundry,  yell at everyone, manipulate and cause drama while continuously demanding to be special then that’s just your crappy personality coming out when you are scared. You are just being you. People might be kind and forgive you but you have shown your true self. That kind of loss and stress doesn’t make a truly nice person want to destroy others.


----------



## bisbee

The only one who behaved terribly on this reunion was Camille...she is a horrible person.

My main takeaway was how absolutely awful all of the women looked...their heavy makeup showed terrible skin issues!  Lisa’s lips are once again horrible...dark lip liner made it even worse, if that is even possible!  Denise’s lipstick was ugly.  Kyle looked awful...too tan, terrible hair.  Dorit’s makeup looked good...but she should fire her hair stylist.  

I think Andy does his job well...I don’t blame him for trashing LVP a bit.


----------



## Longchamp

LVP was my main attraction to this series. She's gone, so I'm gone. Kyle reminds me of a child who always needs attention, "Hey look at me, Look what I did, I'm perfect, I'm the teacher's pet."  At least B, who likes the center of attention also is entertaining, sharp comebacks, smart business woman and slimy slick.  

Wasn't sure where to post this... I hope others saw Tituss Burgess on WWHL.  Jesus Lord, was that the best WWHL ever?  "keep going girl, do your show."  Then Tituss posted on twitter that she (andy) is a messy queen.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this... I hope others saw Tituss Burgess on WWHL.  Jesus Lord, was that the best WWHL ever?  "keep going girl, do your show."  Then Tituss posted on twitter that she (andy) is a messy queen.


yes, I saw it!  He was so awesome


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> What is it with these housewives and super long extensions?  They are always stroking them too -- it's so distracting.  (Aside from being a bit old for hair that long -- they'd look younger, more chic, etc with a bob.)


I think these ladies equate long hair with youth. Kyle, Teddi Jo and Dorit all had their hair cut in sleek bobs then go right back to extensions. At least Erika has ALWAYS worn the big fake hair, it's her go to. Even Rinna couldn't resist a wig with longer hair for the reunion. I say longer hair because I'm not entirely convinced her "iconic hair" isn't a wig too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

oh, that belt from Manolo was VERY LVP!


----------



## RueMonge

swags said:


> Camille - puts her ex husband above her current one by keeping his name. Had she married George Clooney, NO WAY would she hold onto Gramme.


Dead.


----------



## haute okole

Poor Lesser Lisa, she has no story line now that she LVP is gone.  Who is she going to try to take down now?  Kyle has a problem too.  Her best friend, Teddi, is rotten to the core and So not interesting to follow with her “moral superiority” and fraudulent husband.  She is a walking oxymoron. I’d rather see Michael Jackson’s chimp with a diamond that that mean spirited, needy know it all.  Teddi is a goner unless Kyle can drum up a frenemy story line to keep Teddy employed.  Her Accountability Business is laughable after she was busted for lying about lying and still got busted again when she claimed she was not a liar.  Andy keeps her around because Andy is such a star a$x kisser.  He can’t wait to be invited to Christmas dinner with Meg Ryan and John Cougar.


----------



## 336

Camille has got to be on something. Flipity flop, like a fish out of water.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kyle’s thirst to be called Queen and take LVP’s role is flat out disgusting. 

Also Teddi is a **** human


----------



## LemonDrop

I think it was a France episode when Teddi was drunk sobbing about how she couldn’t keep on being the moral compass for everyone or something. And I was like she has to be talking about her childhood or personal life sobbing like that. Her Husbands company is shady AF. Her brothers both have criminal problems. Her Dad probably led a very untraditional parent role. She probably should not have come in this show with her “I need to be the perfect person” issues. She seems like a mess and not the kind I want to watch unravel.


----------



## TC1

Kyle couldn't wait to mention that Kathy had been at LVP's and they were all laughing about the "goodbye Kyle challenge" 
It's a bit messy of Kathy to be a house guest there..then run back to Kyle and tell her what happened with them. Especially since LVP was always very sensitive to Kyle's relationships with her sisters.


----------



## limom

336 said:


> Camille has got to be on something. Flipity flop, like a fish out of water.


Speaking of high:


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> View attachment 4503873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle being Kyle for Mauricio, and Ye.


Is that the only trick Kyle knows how to do?  Split her legs open?  Ugh she's such an attention whore.


----------



## Prufrock613

haute okole said:


> Poor Lesser Lisa, she has no story line now that she LVP is gone.  Who is she going to try to take down now?  Kyle has a problem too.  Her best friend, Teddi, is rotten to the core and So not interesting to follow with her “moral superiority” and fraudulent husband.  She is a walking oxymoron. I’d rather see Michael Jackson’s chimp with a diamond that that mean spirited, needy know it all.  Teddi is a goner unless Kyle can drum up a frenemy story line to keep Teddy employed.  Her Accountability Business is laughable after she was busted for lying about lying and still got busted again when she claimed she was not a liar.  Andy keeps her around because Andy is such a star a$x kisser.  He can’t wait to be invited to Christmas dinner with Meg Ryan and John Cougar.


I wish I could upvote 100k times!


----------



## Prufrock613

purseinsanity said:


> Is that the only trick Kyle knows how to do?  Split her legs open?  Ugh she's such an attention whore.


Dont forget she can spin her ponytail like a helicopter!


----------



## purseinsanity

Prufrock613 said:


> Dont forget she can spin her ponytail like a helicopter!


LOL I was going to mention that!


----------



## luckylove

purseinsanity said:


> LOL I was going to mention that!



me too!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

well, add one more housewife to the financial troubles and lawsuits group:

*RHOBH' Star Erika Jayne Slapped With $3 Million Lawsuit Over Husband's Unpaid Loan*

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/rhobh-star-erika-jayne-slapped-170241801.html


----------



## bagsforme

What the hell?  I don't understand.  Supposedly he made a ton with lawsuits.  Do they just spend every penny or bad investments?

I swear most people must be in debt over their heads.  Like someone I know who doesn't make as much as he's spending, just went through a divorce, paying a bunch for child/spousal support, just bought property, boat and goes on a bunch of vacations.


----------



## Allisonfaye

rockhollow said:


> and I thought it was weird that Kyle and Lesser Lisa would both wear a dress that colour.
> All the ladies need to lay off the extensions as well - there was an awful lot of hair on that stage!
> Teddi's was looking like Rupsunnisal (sp?) with all that hair.



Agree the colors are bad. But although they looked like the same color on TV, go look at the stills. Lisa's dress is a greener shade. 

I didn't watch the entire thing but I think Teddi is the prettiest one of all of them naturally. Dorit used to be really pretty but she overdid fillers or something. Her face is tight and her makeup wasn't good. Teddi has a classic face and her makeup was good. I wonder if she uses that same artist that Kyle uses? She is very good sometimes.


----------



## Tinagirl11

Finally had the chance to catch up and watch part 3 of the reunion - all I can say is that Kyle and Lisa's "friendship" was truly toxic, which is why I doubt the sincerity of it all in the first place. Kyle always had a chip on her shoulder (maybe because of Lisa's wealth and connections) and trashed Lisa every time she could behind her back.  I felt Lisa was slightly more invested towards their "friendship," but she wasn't without fault either.  She was always too aware of the tabloid situation (joking about Mauricio stepping out with a younger woman) which makes me think that she does have contacts in the press.

Camille's bit seemed really rehearsed and it disturbed me how she is supposedly in distress but only had one frozen expression throughout.  I had to roll my eyes when Rinna walked over and gave her a hug, that was so fake.  One thing I have to add though, is as self-absorbed Camille is, I do feel bad for her house burning down.  I was fortunate enough to be within a safe distance from the fires but the fear I felt during was unlike any other that I couldn't sleep for days.  Lucky for Camille that she has the means to rebuild, so she should stop pitying herself and act more grateful - I actually commend Erika for reminding her of that fact.

What I don't get is that Lisa also had a very tough year - losing a home is not quite the same level as losing a beloved family member.  People are irreplaceable, and the willingness for the other women to excuse/understand Camille's bad behavior, yet not want to cut LVP some slack shows how much they secretly despise her.  LVP needed support and kindness which none of them exhibited, especially Kyle - who instead, burdened her with the dog BS.  Kyle seemed to think that getting to the bottom of puppy-gate was more important, rather than being emotionally present for a friend who is distraught.

The only interesting parts of the reunion was Camille's antics and Andy bringing up their lawsuits.  It almost feels as if the women planned everything they were gonna say beforehand and promised stroke each other's egos, with Erika being the most predictable and boringly safe.


----------



## imgg

Allisonfaye said:


> Agree the colors are bad. But although they looked like the same color on TV, go look at the stills. Lisa's dress is a greener shade.
> 
> I didn't watch the entire thing but I think Teddi is the prettiest one of all of them naturally. Dorit used to be really pretty but she overdid fillers or something. Her face is tight and her makeup wasn't good. Teddi has a classic face and her makeup was good. I wonder if she uses that same artist that Kyle uses? She is very good sometimes.


If Teddi is pretty I couldn't tell, her personality is so off putting to me, makes her outside seem so unattractive.


----------



## imgg

DC-Cutie said:


> well, add one more housewife to the financial troubles and lawsuits group:
> 
> *RHOBH' Star Erika Jayne Slapped With $3 Million Lawsuit Over Husband's Unpaid Loan*
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/rhobh-star-erika-jayne-slapped-170241801.html


 I read that Dorrit is being sued now too.   I'm sure LVP is somewhere sipping tea . . .


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Lurking but have to chime in; why do I feel as though Teddi may have been the one who called Radar Online and is wracked with guilt?
I truly have never seen a group of women waste their time on such stupid ****.  
De-evolution.


----------



## rockhollow

Allisonfaye said:


> Agree the colors are bad. But although they looked like the same color on TV, go look at the stills. Lisa's dress is a greener shade.
> 
> I didn't watch the entire thing but I think Teddi is the prettiest one of all of them naturally. Dorit used to be really pretty but she overdid fillers or something. Her face is tight and her makeup wasn't good. Teddi has a classic face and her makeup was good. I wonder if she uses that same artist that Kyle uses? She is very good sometimes.



I agree about Teddi, she looks almost too good, but will that natural beauty continue as she becomes more 'LA housewife'. 
Doesn't that seem the formula, the ladies start out looking much more fresh and natural, but the longer they're in this lifestyle.......
We've seen a change in Teddi in the last 2 years.

Even poor pathetic Brandy - how her looks have changed so drastically in the past 5? years.
And Kyle's hair - she truly had to most beautiful, long hair - to the 'too many extensions' gang.


----------



## Prufrock613




----------



## bagshopr

What I can't stand about this whole season is that No One has condemned Dorit for what she did to the dog. Because that's where this whole fiasco started. I don't care who leaked what to whom. This would never have happened if Dorit hadn't screwed up by rehoming the little dog instead of following the rules. And yet everyone is defending her because the story got leaked and caused her some grief? Who cares? You reap what you sow. She was an idiot.


----------



## Allisonfaye

rockhollow said:


> I agree about Teddi, she looks almost too good, but will that natural beauty continue as she becomes more 'LA housewife'.
> Doesn't that seem the formula, the ladies start out looking much more fresh and natural, but the longer they're in this lifestyle.......
> We've seen a change in Teddi in the last 2 years.
> 
> Even poor pathetic Brandy - how her looks have changed so drastically in the past 5? years.
> And Kyle's hair - she truly had to most beautiful, long hair - to the 'too many extensions' gang.



I really hope she doesn't go nuts with plastic surgery. She should look at her stepmother, Meg Ryan for why she should avoid it.


----------



## TC1

^^ well, she could use Kyle's plastic surgeon. Clearly he's been doing a great job on her, Those flashback montages with LVP prove that!


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> I agree about Teddi, she looks almost too good, but will that natural beauty continue as she becomes more 'LA housewife'.
> Doesn't that seem the formula, the ladies start out looking much more fresh and natural, but the longer they're in this lifestyle.......
> We've seen a change in Teddi in the last 2 years.
> 
> Even poor pathetic Brandy - how her looks have changed so drastically in the past 5? years.
> And Kyle's hair - she truly had to most beautiful, long hair - to the 'too many extensions' gang.


OMG .. Brandi; I live in the same town as her and I swear, each time I see her (at either the Grocery Store or the great Bakery place), she looks worse!  WOW .. whoever worked on her REALLY eff'd up big-time.  The last time she was the Bakery, the HB and I were sitting down having coffee and sharing a Tarte Tartin and this little kid screamed when he saw Brandi .. she walked right out!


----------



## CeeJay

bagshopr said:


> What I can't stand about this whole season is that No One has condemned Dorit for what she did to the dog. Because that's where this whole fiasco started. I don't care who leaked what to whom. This would never have happened if Dorit hadn't screwed up by rehoming the little dog instead of following the rules. And yet everyone is defending her because the story got leaked and caused her some grief? Who cares? You reap what you sow. She was an idiot.


*THANK YOU!!!!!  *That's what I kept on saying and the reason WHY I stopped watching the show!  She was 100% IN THE WRONG from the get-go, and yet .. they were all on LVP's case!?!?!  This was the 2nd dog that she returned, and they didn't pay the fee (as they are supposed to) either time .. I guess she used that $$$ to buy all her horrible clothing!


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> well, add one more housewife to the financial troubles and lawsuits group:
> 
> *RHOBH' Star Erika Jayne Slapped With $3 Million Lawsuit Over Husband's Unpaid Loan*
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/rhobh-star-erika-jayne-slapped-170241801.html


Um, I thought they apologized?!!?


----------



## purseinsanity

bagshopr said:


> What I can't stand about this whole season is that No One has condemned Dorit for what she did to the dog. Because that's where this whole fiasco started. I don't care who leaked what to whom. This would never have happened if Dorit hadn't screwed up by rehoming the little dog instead of following the rules. And yet everyone is defending her because the story got leaked and caused her some grief? Who cares? You reap what you sow. She was an idiot.


Thank you!  She was in the wrong, period.  Stop making excuses and own up to it Dorit!


----------



## pjhm

purseinsanity said:


> Um, I thought they apologized?!!?


Yes, u r right! She sat there and dismissed the whole issue as if Tom was cleared.If article is correct, they are phonies just like PK and Dorit.


----------



## Gal4Dior

pjhm said:


> Yes, u r right! She sat there and dismissed the whole issue as if Tom was cleared.If article is correct, they are phonies just like PK and Dorit.


Their excuses on the reunion were as fake as their bodies, or what’s left of the original parts...


----------



## Florasun

Teddi the Moral Compass is boring and irritating. I hope they lose her!


----------



## zooba

YAWN.   SNORE

Worst season ever. Although I'm relieved to see Kyle's acting evolve beyond biting fingernail angst. Not sure how they can regroup


----------



## limom

^^
They need an exceptional new character or else they are toast, imho.


----------



## bisousx

Re: Erika and Tom

According to those links (and links from that article), the parties settled for $6m. The original lawsuit said the amount was $15m (or so) and that Tom hadn’t repaid a penny.

So if the lender was willing to settle and lose $10m, it sounds like there is a lot of information missing from the public’s view. I read that Tom had repaid $10m and was late to pay the remaining amount. And they settled the case, meaning it is entirely possible they “apologized” and moved on.

FWIW, Anytime someone drags in a wife or relative as a defendant it’s a nasty move to put pressure on the original defendant to settle faster. Who knows. Can’t draw a conclusion from a gossip article.


----------



## haute okole

purseinsanity said:


> Um, I thought they apologized?!!?


I am a litigator in LA.  No way in hell is Erika telling the truth.  If she won the lawsuit, the other party would pay her attorney fees and costs, NOT apologize.  If they apologized, it would have been publicized.  She is full of crap.  After the reunion aired, a new Federal $3 million complaint named her personally as a defendant.
Regarding the $15 million lawsuit against Tom and his law firm, Tom settled that lawsuit for $15 million and got a stipulated judgement against them for $16 million, which includes 10% interest and the other parties’ attorney fees and costs.  Tom paid $10 million and was supposed to pay $6 million by June 7, but defaulted on the June 7th payment.  Apologize my AS$.


----------



## lulilu

haute okole said:


> I am a litigator in LA.  No way in hell is Erika telling the truth.  If she won the lawsuit, the other party would pay her attorney fees and costs, NOT apologize.  If they apologized, it would have been publicized.  She is full of crap.  After the reunion aired, a new Federal $3 million complaint named her personally as a defendant.
> Regarding the $15 million lawsuit against Tom and his law firm, Tom settled that lawsuit for $15 million and got a stipulated judgement against them for $16 million, which includes 10% interest and the other parties’ attorney fees and costs.  Tom paid $10 million and was supposed to pay $6 million by June 7, but defaulted on the June 7th payment.  Apologize my AS$.



These women have lied repeatedly.  Andy does nothing at the reunion, and they don't get called on their lies ever.


----------



## lulilu

IDK what is true, but on twitter it is reported that Denise got a $4M deal that covers the next 4 seasons.  Unclear but I am guessing it's $1M per season.  Supposedly, the other HWs are mad.

I also read that they started shooting next season and Denise, and the others are back.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> IDK what is true, but on twitter it is reported that Denise got a $4M deal that covers the next 4 seasons.  Unclear but I am guessing it's $1M per season.  Supposedly, the other HWs are mad.
> 
> I also read that they started shooting next season and Denise, and the others are back.


If this is true, I won't be watching.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> These women have lied repeatedly.  Andy does nothing at the reunion, and they don't get called on their lies ever.


I really really wish they would have a monitor on set to play back the crap they are getting called out on!


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> I really really wish they would have a monitor on set to play back the crap they are getting called out on!


Right? When Camille just sat there shrugging her shoulders saying "I don't recall, but if it happened that way...." umm, roll the footage!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Apparently Dorit and PK bought a new house in Encino - (Its really ugly) and don't know how they manged to "buy" a house given their financial troubles - got be some funny business going on.
https://www.realitytea.com/2019/08/19/pk-dorit-kemsley-buy-6-5-million-trendy-farmhouse/
https://variety.com/2019/dirt/enter...-snags-7-million-modern-farmhouse-1203305146/


----------



## Allisonfaye

CanuckBagLover said:


> Apparently Dorit and PK bought a new house in Encino - (Its really ugly) and don't know how they manged to "buy" a house given their financial troubles - got be some funny business going on.
> https://www.realitytea.com/2019/08/19/pk-dorit-kemsley-buy-6-5-million-trendy-farmhouse/
> https://variety.com/2019/dirt/enter...-snags-7-million-modern-farmhouse-1203305146/



I would love to see the 'records'. I don't see this house anywhere on the listings or the recently sold. I would guess they are renting.


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> Apparently Dorit and PK bought a new house in Encino - (Its really ugly) and don't know how they manged to "buy" a house given their financial troubles - got be some funny business going on.
> https://www.realitytea.com/2019/08/19/pk-dorit-kemsley-buy-6-5-million-trendy-farmhouse/
> https://variety.com/2019/dirt/enter...-snags-7-million-modern-farmhouse-1203305146/



I hope they didn't buy it through Kyle's husband.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Allisonfaye said:


> I would love to see the 'records'. I don't see this house anywhere on the listings or the recently sold. I would guess they are renting.


Maybe it was a private sale?  Wasn't there controversy over whether they truly owned the house they were living in? Maybe its the same shady deal as before?


----------



## limom

They don’t own crap. The other house is owned by a another suspect individual who agreed to have them live there in order to market that property.
So they don’t have two nickels to rub together but they buy a multi million dollars house in Encino?
Nah, it is a rental, imho.


----------



## bagsforme

Where are the photos of Dorits house?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> They don’t own crap. The other house is owned by a another suspect individual who agreed to have them live there in order to market that property.
> So they don’t have two nickels to rub together but they buy a multi million dollars house in Encino?
> Nah, it is a rental, imho.


Wonder if its the same suspect individual who is fronting them this house. Wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bagsforme said:


> Where are the photos of Dorits house?


https://variety.com/2019/dirt/enter...-snags-7-million-modern-farmhouse-1203305146/


----------



## CeeJay

OH CRAP .. that's where I live (in Encino) .. UGGH!  Well, well, well .. how much you want to bet I will see Dorit or PK at Gelson's and just let either of them try to 'test' me like Kyle did .. HA, stay tuned .. this should be interesting!


----------



## TC1

CeeJay said:


> OH CRAP .. that's where I live (in Encino) .. UGGH!  Well, well, well .. how much you want to bet I will see Dorit or PK at Gelson's and just let either of them try to 'test' me like Kyle did .. HA, stay tuned .. this should be interesting!


You'll need a blog soon "tales from the grocery" featuring Kyle, Brandi G and maybe now Dorit!


----------



## CeeJay

TC1 said:


> You'll need a blog soon "tales from the grocery" featuring Kyle, Brandi G and maybe now Dorit!


HA - yeah, the "*Fake Beverly Hills Housewives* (_since they all live in Encino_) *Grocery Tales*"!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Its being reported that PK's and Dorits house is a rental. I suspect its a similar "arrangement" they had with their previous house.
https://www.realitytea.com/2019/08/...ew-house-is-a-rental-couple-did-not-buy-home/


----------



## Stephie2800

CeeJay said:


> OH CRAP .. that's where I live (in Encino) .. UGGH!  Well, well, well .. how much you want to bet I will see Dorit or PK at Gelson's and just let either of them try to 'test' me like Kyle did .. HA, stay tuned .. this should be interesting!



I love your updates


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> Its being reported that PK's and Dorits house is a rental. I suspect its a similar "arrangement" they had with their previous house.
> https://www.realitytea.com/2019/08/...ew-house-is-a-rental-couple-did-not-buy-home/


I'm clutching my pearls!  Absolutely shocked at this turn of events.


----------



## CeeJay

CanuckBagLover said:


> Its being reported that PK's and Dorits house is a rental. I suspect its a similar "arrangement" they had with their previous house.
> https://www.realitytea.com/2019/08/...ew-house-is-a-rental-couple-did-not-buy-home/


I agree with you, and I'm going to check out the house .. I have a sneaking suspicion that it's near one of my Clients and I KNOW she will know the details!!!  Stay tuned ..


----------



## meluvs2shop

CeeJay said:


> I agree with you, and I'm going to check out the house .. I have a sneaking suspicion that it's near one of my Clients and I KNOW she will know the details!!!  Stay tuned ..


What happened with Kyle? Please share again if you don’t mind!
Did Dorit sell her other home? I believe it was JLo’s & Marc’s house when they were married.


----------



## Quigs

*Lisa Rinna's friend Sutton Stracke joins the cast for the 10th season of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills*
*https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ton-Stracke-joins-cast-10th-season-TRHBH.html*


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Quigs said:


> *Lisa Rinna's friend Sutton Stracke joins the cast for the 10th season of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills*
> *https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ton-Stracke-joins-cast-10th-season-TRHBH.html*


Who is she other than a friend of Lisa's?


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> Who is she other than a friend of Lisa's?


According to this article, she is a southern socialite/former debutante hostess.
https://hauteliving.com/2015/11/la-top-10-party-hosts-revealed/592258/

Sutton Stracke: Stracke is a Southern debutante turned LA girl who runs in the highest of social circles. Check out her blog, “Sutton’s Law,” where she writes, “Stating the obvious. Knowing what’s the right way to do something and also the wrong way of doing something. Follow me as I attend some of the great parties of our time, watch fashion trends from both yesterday and today, and travel around the globe.


----------



## CeeJay

CanuckBagLover said:


> Who is she other than a friend of Lisa's?


Oh boy, looks like Lesser Lisa is going to make a run for the "Queen" position that Kyle (supposedly) just assumed!   Personally, this Sutton gal?!?! .. horrible dress in that DM picture and she doesn't seem to be that attractive IMO.


----------



## CeeJay

meluvs2shop said:


> What happened with Kyle? Please share again if you don’t mind!
> Did Dorit sell her other home? I believe it was JLo’s & Marc’s house when they were married.


To make the story short, while at our local Grocery Store .. Kyle "attempted" to pull a "_don't you know who I am_ .." routine with myself and a bunch of other folks at the Deli (trying to cut in front of everyone).  Well, I don't give a hoot WHO you are, you just don't get to jump the queue and I gave her a mouthful ..


----------



## CeeJay

Whoa .. now, this will be interesting .. Garcelle Beauvais joining the RHoBH!  
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...Garcelle-Beauvais-joins-cast-10th-season.html


----------



## Stephie2800

CeeJay said:


> Whoa .. now, this will be interesting .. Garcelle Beauvais joining the RHoBH!
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...Garcelle-Beauvais-joins-cast-10th-season.html



She’s so beautiful. I only remember her from Models Inc. though.


----------



## limom

She was also on Fox show and Spider-Man.
She is feisty and will be a great addition, imo.
A bit of background here:
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/garcelle-beauvais-calls-o_n_531419

Camille is officially out.
https://realityblurb.com/2019/08/29...us-update-on-friendship-with-lisa-vanderpump/


----------



## TC1

Oh, Kyle will be so jealous. Someone with real acting talent that made a career out of it!  not just some has been child 'actress"
I guess Camille tweeted that she wasn't invited back and that it's "Kyle's show"


----------



## Allisonfaye

TC1 said:


> Oh, Kyle will be so jealous. Someone with real acting talent that made a career out of it!  not just some has been child 'actress"
> I guess Camille tweeted that she wasn't invited back and that it's "Kyle's show"





CanuckBagLover said:


> *Its being reported that PK's and Dorits house is a rental.* I suspect its a similar "arrangement" they had with their previous house.
> https://www.realitytea.com/2019/08/...ew-house-is-a-rental-couple-did-not-buy-home/



Ha. I knew they didn't buy it.


----------



## pjhm

Allisonfaye said:


> Ha. I knew they didn't buy it.


So, if true this proves it was an entirely made up scene last year when they were shown on Million dollar listing LA that they were selling their home. This blows the disguise off of 2 Bravo reality shows!


----------



## CeeJay

pjhm said:


> So, if true this proves it was an entirely made up scene last year when they were shown on Million dollar listing LA that they were selling their home. This blows the disguise off of 2 Bravo reality shows!


Yeah, not surprised with RHoBH, but sad to think that David & James were duped in their LA Real Estate show ..


----------



## pjhm

CeeJay said:


> Yeah, not surprised with RHoBH, but sad to think that David & James were duped in their LA Real Estate show ..


Exactly, what a waste of their time, unless they were in on the ruse.


----------



## TC1

CeeJay said:


> Yeah, not surprised with RHoBH, but sad to think that David & James were duped in their LA Real Estate show ..


Oh, I'm sure they knew all along. They'd have pulled up the history on the house (year built, etc) for the listing info, they'd know they Kelmsley's weren't listed as the owners. Just goes to show us that MDL is as much of a sham as the RH franchise.


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> Oh, I'm sure they knew all along. They'd have pulled up the history on the house (year built, etc) for the listing info, they'd know they Kelmsley's weren't listed as the owners. Just goes to show us that MDL is as much of a sham as the RH franchise.


Yeah..  I've often also wondered about certain HGTV episodes of various series - older couples looking at homes/condos with purchase prices of well over a million dollars in retirement; homes which seem like they have wildly inflated purchase prices, etc..  It sometimes/often times seems sketchy to me.


----------



## TC1

baghagg said:


> Yeah..  I've often also wondered about certain HGTV episodes of various series - older couples looking at homes/condos with purchase prices of well over a million dollars in retirement; homes which seem like they have wildly inflated purchase prices, etc..  It sometimes/often times seems sketchy to me.


Just like all those fake people on House Hunters! There is no "real" in reality tv anymore.


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> Just like all those fake people on House Hunters! There is no "real" in reality tv anymore.


Exactly!


----------



## sgj99

I think the real Camille was filmed this season and Season 1, the rest of the time she was projecting, or acting.  The real Camille is a self-absorbed shallow b*tch.


----------



## pjhm

sgj99 said:


> I think the real Camille was filmed this season and Season 1, the rest of the time she was projecting, or acting.  The real Camille is a self-absorbed shallow b*tch.


And, which one on the show isn’t “ a self-absorbed shallow b*tch?”


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> Just like all those fake people on House Hunters! There is no "real" in reality tv anymore.



I met a couple, whom have a home in Ibiza... They were filmed for a House Hunters type of show. They find people who recently purchased homes a build the show around the purchase. So all the showing of properties and decision making process is fake.


----------



## CeeJay

Ceeyahd said:


> I met a couple, whom have a home in Ibiza... They were filmed for a House Hunters type of show. They find people who recently purchased homes a build the show around the purchase. So all the showing of properties and decision making process is fake.


Yeah, for those shows .. I can totally see that, especially when its an area that I know (Boston, Brookline, Eastern MA or Connecticut).  For the international ones, I just like to see the areas!


----------



## Allisonfaye

pjhm said:


> Exactly, what a waste of their time, unless they were in on the ruse.





pjhm said:


> Exactly, what a waste of their time, unless they were in on the ruse.





TC1 said:


> Oh, I'm sure they knew all along. They'd have pulled up the history on the house (year built, etc) for the listing info, they'd know they Kelmsley's weren't listed as the owners. Just goes to show us that MDL is as much of a sham as the RH franchise.



Aren't both of them Bravo shows? They had to know.


----------



## pjhm

Allisonfaye said:


> Aren't both of them Bravo shows? They had to know.


Yes they are, and that’s the point, playing with viewers like they are too stupid to notice.......it was a ruse!


----------



## CeeJay

Well .. I think we all know that the term "reality" is in no way the truth when it comes to these shows ..


----------



## lulilu

I have been reading on twitter that people suspect Erika will not be a full-time cast member next season.  Something about her not being mentioned in the "who is returning" statements, and her taking references to RHBH on her IG or twitter.
That would make me happy.


----------



## Gal4Dior

lulilu said:


> I have been reading on twitter that people suspect Erika will not be a full-time cast member next season.  Something about her not being mentioned in the "who is returning" statements, and her taking references to RHBH on her IG or twitter.
> That would make me happy.


I second that statement. I’m so over Erica Jane...


----------



## sgj99

Me too!
I don’t like her personality and I’ve never thought she fit in well.  She’s just too crude at times and her “style” is ridiculous.  Buh-Bye to EJ and Her Sham Squad


----------



## CeeJay

Count me in on "buh-bye" Erika!  She is just so weird; sometimes extremely judgmental and then her alter-ego, Erika Jayne?!?! .. are you kidding me?


----------



## Ceeyahd

CeeJay said:


> Yeah, for those shows .. I can totally see that, especially when its an area that I know (Boston, Brookline, Eastern MA or Connecticut).  For the international ones, I just like to see the areas!



They're ridiculous most of the time... Looking at properties and complaining about interior paint colors or a pattern of drape, shower curtains... I understand wanting turnkey, but please.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, I'm another who won't miss Erika.
I found her Erika persona, mean spirited and uptight.
I found her Erika Jane persona crude and ridiculous.
Funny, how she acted like it was a chore to be on the show, and then when the public and the other ladies seemed to lose interest in her, she acted so upset, like the show was her life.
Bye, bye Erika.


----------



## pjhm

When she first came on the show as Yolanda’s friend, I thought she was a breath of fresh air. Turns out she’s just as vacuous as the others- no depth, no thinking past what someone tells her. Not surprised she has financial problems, probably leaving to keep the speculation down, if she’s really leaving.....


----------



## bagshopr

I won't miss Erika either. I liked her at first, but her mood swings are awful, and she is so harsh and cold. 
If I knew her I would never feel that I could trust her.


----------



## TC1

Nothing Erika ever did on the show felt genuine, it all just seemed like a promo for Erika Jayne.


----------



## lulilu

I hope Erika really is out  -- has anyone read anything from Bravo?


----------



## rockhollow

The only truth we ever heard from Erika was that she didn't like or trust other women so that's why she didn't have any women friends - well it's a two way street sissy, women didn't like her or trust her, and didn't want to be her friend.
And if she doesn't have the coins anymore to employ her 'glam squad', she doesn't have any friends.
You get what you give!


----------



## DD101

I think Erika will be returning.....maybe just a s a friend?


----------



## bisousx

According to US Weekly, Erika is staying on as a full time housewife next season. 

I’m glad she is. She’s the only one I like, and imo the prettiest one left besides Dorit. 

https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...l-a-full-time-cast-member-on-rhobh-season-10/


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> I hope Erika really is out  -- has anyone read anything from Bravo?



We haven’t heard anything from Bravo, just speculation.  She’s removed all mention of RHBH from all her social media.  And Bravo’s added two new women.


----------



## lulilu

bisousx said:


> According to US Weekly, Erika is staying on as a full time housewife next season.
> 
> I’m glad she is. She’s the only one I like, and imo the prettiest one left besides Dorit.
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...l-a-full-time-cast-member-on-rhobh-season-10/



rats


----------



## bagshopr

Darn


----------



## Stephie2800

FUI: 

Kyle is now a FASHION DESIGNER!!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Stephie2800 said:


> FUI:
> 
> Kyle is now a FASHION DESIGNER!!!!


oh please!  (insert eyeroll)


----------



## DC-Cutie

I guess it's another Kyle by Ayleen type of situation?


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess it's another Kyle by Ayleen type of situation?


Maybe it's all caftans and flared denim?


----------



## pjhm

Geez, although I admire her entrepreneurial spirit, her taste in clothes is truly questionable. Her own don’t usually fit her well, most need alterations. I’d never invest in this venture. I’ll give her 8 months before they are all marked “clearance sale.”


----------



## Allisonfaye

People Magazine is saying Erika is back. Darn.


----------



## CeeJay

pjhm said:


> Geez, although I admire her entrepreneurial spirit, her taste in clothes is truly questionable. Her own don’t usually fit her well, most need alterations. I’d never invest in this venture. I’ll give her 8 months before they are all marked “clearance sale.”


Uggh .. I usually have found her to be the worst dressed person on the show (_although Dorito - just ridiculous_).  So, is she looking to get funding via Private Equity investors .. because I can tell you they are not interested in providing "angel money" (as we used to call it) .. they want their ROI in 3 years.  If her business looks like it's tanking before those 3 years, they will pull out.  She would be better off looking into Crowdfunding, although even those folks are less likely to invest in something that they feel won't be a 'good deal'!


----------



## CeeJay

Allisonfaye said:


> People Magazine is saying Erika is back. Darn.


NUTS! .. BOO HISS!


----------



## rockhollow

yes, out of all the ladies,  Kyle is not the one I would expect to create a fashion line.
Goodness, all we saw for the first few seasons were those bat wing outfits she loved.
And isn't she the queen of the poor fitting clothes, her constant tugging and re-adjusting was so distracting.
I wonder what her sister Kathy thinks, doesn't she also design dresses?

And boo, hiss, that Erika is coming back!


----------



## bagshopr

Boo on Erika. Likewise on Kyle's fashions.


----------



## sgj99

I see it as something like Nene or LuAnn's fashion lines on the shopping channels


----------



## CeeJay

sgj99 said:


> I see it as something like Nene or LuAnn's fashion lines on the shopping channels


Uh .. and let is not forget that "Lesser Lisa" has schlepped her clothing on QVC (is that right) for ages .. I think it was filmed for RHoBH one time and she even bragged about it!


----------



## pjhm

CeeJay said:


> Uh .. and let is not forget that "Lesser Lisa" has schlepped her clothing on QVC (is that right) for ages .. I think it was filmed for RHoBH one time and she even bragged about it!





CeeJay said:


> Uh .. and let is not forget that "Lesser Lisa" has schlepped her clothing on QVC (is that right) for ages .. I think it was filmed for RHoBH one time and she even bragged about it!


Yep she’s still hocking them on QVC.


----------



## rockhollow

CeeJay said:


> Uh .. and let is not forget that "Lesser Lisa" has schlepped her clothing on QVC (is that right) for ages .. I think it was filmed for RHoBH one time and she even bragged about it!



yes, remember Erika wore one of Lesser Lisa's jumpsuits from the shopping channel to Denise's wedding and almost got heat stroke from being trapped inside all the polyester.

Even though we give Kyle and the other ladies a hard time about their hawking, if you're going to go on TV and make a fool of yourself, at least trying to made a few coins out of it is smart.
I think it started out more slowly at first with reality stars hawking stuff, but it's become the norm now.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

https://www.realitytea.com/2019/09/...tempt-to-block-dorit-kemsley-from-testifying/  I think the drama about the PK and Dorit is about to get really interesting.


----------



## pjhm

CanuckBagLover said:


> https://www.realitytea.com/2019/09/...tempt-to-block-dorit-kemsley-from-testifying/  I think the drama about the PK and Dorit is about to get really interesting.


Thanks for sharing this article.


----------



## CeeJay

CanuckBagLover said:


> https://www.realitytea.com/2019/09/...tempt-to-block-dorit-kemsley-from-testifying/  I think the drama about the PK and Dorit is about to get really interesting.


.. and THIS is why I wonder why in heck does she continue to flaunt .. clothing, fancy cars, etc.!!!  She may find herself (and PK) the next set of reality stars to be put in prison like the RHoNJ folks!!!  Dumb, dumb, dumb ..


----------



## kramer125

Dorit and PK's situation reminds me of Teresa from NJ paying cash for all new furniture a year or two before they were indicted.


----------



## Tivo

I give Bravo 2 years before they’re begging LVP to return.


----------



## pjhm

CeeJay said:


> .. and THIS is why I wonder why in heck does she continue to flaunt .. clothing, fancy cars, etc.!!!  She may find herself (and PK) the next set of reality stars to be put in prison like the RHoNJ folks!!!  Dumb, dumb, dumb ..


The weird thing is Bravo online website/Dish says they just bought a new home near Kyle, and that David from MDL LA tried to sell their last home, so seems like Bravo is still pushing the phony story???


----------



## CanuckBagLover

https://www.realitytea.com/2019/09/...eturning-to-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/


----------



## kramer125

pjhm said:


> The weird thing is Bravo online website/Dish says they just bought a new home near Kyle, and that David from MDL LA tried to sell their last home, so seems like Bravo is still pushing the phony story???



Supposedly, the new house is a rental and the last house didn't belong to them either.


----------



## CeeJay

kramer125 said:


> Dorit and PK's situation reminds me of Teresa from NJ paying cash for all new furniture a year or two before they were indicted.


BANG!! .. that is exactly what I was referring to.  It seems that these 2 are likely to go the same route and Teresa and her (at present) husband .. hmmmm, wonder if they would try to deport PK???  HA!!!


----------



## haute okole

I think I am done with this show.  First of all,  NONE of these posers live in Beverly Hills.  For anyone who lives in or around LA, we are all about our specific neighborhood.  Studio City, Pasadena and Encino have completely different vibes from each other, different weather patterns, and even different looking inhabitants.  This current cast of actresses/ fraudsters, with the exception of Camille and LVP, should be featured on American Greed, because they or their spouses have been or are being accused of cheating people out of millions to bankroll their illusory lifestyles.  Denise was just sued over a $20K Amex bill?!  You need to be in default for awhile for AMEX to sue you and over $$20K?? She bragged about how she could have saved all of Charlie’s money if she got some in the divorce.  Well, she’s full of it.  So glad Charlie donated $150K to support our local fundraiser In Manhattan Beach when a cop’s kid was diagnosed with cancer.

As for Denise, the main reason she was hired was because she can talk $h!z about her ex.  According to Page Six, that is their current casting formula for BH.  This show has jumped the shark.
https://pagesix.com/2019/08/17/meet...medium=site buttons&utm_campaign=site buttons


----------



## TC1

I thought I read somewhere that she's taking Charlie back to court for unpaid child support..


----------



## limom

Kyle Richards was at fashion week showing her line!
https://www.etonline.com/lisa-rinna...in-kyle-richards-first-fashion-show-exclusive
I have to give it to her, she must have an excellent agent. I read somewhere that she was also reprising her role on Halloween.
too bad, it could not happen for Kim as well who really needs the money.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> I think I am done with this show.  First of all,  NONE of these posers live in Beverly Hills.  For anyone who lives in or around LA, we are all about our specific neighborhood.  Studio City, Pasadena and Encino have completely different vibes from each other, different weather patterns, and even different looking inhabitants.  This current cast of actresses/ fraudsters, with the exception of Camille and LVP, should be featured on American Greed, because they or their spouses have been or are being accused of cheating people out of millions to bankroll their illusory lifestyles.  Denise was just sued over a $20K Amex bill?!  You need to be in default for awhile for AMEX to sue you and over $$20K?? She bragged about how she could have saved all of Charlie’s money if she got some in the divorce.  Well, she’s full of it.  So glad Charlie donated $150K to support our local fundraiser In Manhattan Beach when a cop’s kid was diagnosed with cancer.
> 
> As for Denise, the main reason she was hired was because she can talk $h!z about her ex.  According to Page Six, that is their current casting formula for BH.  This show has jumped the shark.
> https://pagesix.com/2019/08/17/meet-the-women-vying-to-become-real-housewives/?utm_source=url_sitebuttons&utm_medium=site buttons&utm_campaign=site buttons


What could Denise possibly disclose about Charlie that would shock anyone?
When he went on his tigerblood winning period, we heard it all!
Charlie is a hot mess but he was always very generous with his money. 
He also is the only one who stood up with Heidi and admitted to be her client.
He truly is one of a kind.


----------



## bagsforme

Why does Kyle have to collaborate with anyone.  She'd be able to sell the clothes on her own.  Maybe she's the investor and lets them do all the work.  She had a line on HSN i think at one point.  
I don't like any of the fashion.  Looks like oversized moo moos.  The snake outfit she's wearing is ok.


----------



## haute okole

Definitely true about Charlie.  Charlie was NEVER an angel and Denise married him, AFTER the hooker admission....  I think you understand where I am going.  For anyone to say that she is a breathe of fresh air is being mislead by her act. She is as sleazy as they come.  All she talks about is her husband’s unit, she has a trashy mouth and trash talks about he father of her kids, all on national TV.  There is obvious tension between her and her eldest.  I do have a personal bias towards Charlie because he has been generous to people in our neighborhood and kind to crew members on sets before he went nuts. She took this job knowing she would have to gossip about her ex in front of her daughters and millions of people.  Poor kids.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Kyle Richards was at fashion week showing her line!
> https://www.etonline.com/lisa-rinna...in-kyle-richards-first-fashion-show-exclusive



Fugly clothes -- just like the type of flappy, droopy stuff she wears.  And the HWs and FayeR looked silly trying to do a model strut down the catwalk.  ugh


----------



## lulilu

haute okole said:


> Definitely true about Charlie.  Charlie was NEVER an angel and Denise married him, AFTER the hooker admission....  I think you understand where I am going.  For anyone to say that she is a breathe of fresh air is being mislead by her act. She is as sleazy as they come.  All she talks about is her husband’s unit, she has a trashy mouth and trash talks about he father of her kids, all on national TV.  There is obvious tension between her and her eldest.  I do have a personal bias towards Charlie because he has been generous to people in our neighborhood and kind to crew members on sets before he went nuts. She took this job knowing she would have to gossip about her ex in front of her daughters and millions of people.  Poor kids.



Totally agree.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Definitely true about Charlie.  Charlie was NEVER an angel and Denise married him, AFTER the hooker admission....  I think you understand where I am going.  For anyone to say that she is a breathe of fresh air is being mislead by her act. She is as sleazy as they come.  All she talks about is her husband’s unit, she has a trashy mouth and trash talks about he father of her kids, all on national TV.  There is obvious tension between her and her eldest.  I do have a personal bias towards Charlie because he has been generous to people in our neighborhood and kind to crew members on sets before he went nuts. She took this job knowing she would have to gossip about her ex in front of her daughters and millions of people.  Poor kids.


Honestly, she mentioned on the show that she told her kids that it was scripted. It is quite obvious that she is doing the show in order to revive her career and she desperately needs the money.
Charlie is not working and he is dealing with a serious chronic disease. He is  no longer able to afford the child support. I bet you that he does not care at all and imho, the kids heard it all.
His other set of kids are the ones who really got a raw deal. Both parents are addict and they have basically no support.
Denise for all her faults took care of her own kids and Charlie’s own kids at one point. I can’t really hate on her.
Yes, the talk about her husband’s unit is gross but it is her brand, after all.


bagsforme said:


> Why does Kyle have to collaborate with anyone.  She'd be able to sell the clothes on her own.  Maybe she's the investor and lets them do all the work.  She had a line on HSN i think at one point.
> I don't like any of the fashion.  Looks like oversized moo moos.  The snake outfit she's wearing is ok.


She did the same thing with the boutiques. I suspect that she is basically the spokesperson and does not contribute anything financially nor creatively.
She is licensing her name.
It is weird to me that she would go into fashion as she has zero personal style, Imho.


----------



## haute okole

@limom, I totally agree with your assessment.  However, My initial draw to this franchise many years ago was to watch the Beverly Hills lifestyle.  Because I have family who were born and raised in BH, I am so disappointed to see that this current cast does not even live in Beverly Hills.  Denise is akin to some pretty but tacky former star who married a major Hollywood star and has nothing nice to say about him now, just for a buck to pay her $20k Amex bill.  Damn, her husband was married Nicolette Sheridan, Charlie is literally the hero of the bunch.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> Fugly clothes -- just like the type of flappy, droopy stuff she wears.  And the HWs and FayeR looked silly trying to do a model strut down the catwalk.  ugh


Unfortunately, for any of us who will watch next, I am sure her fashion will be inlcuded in an episode.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Update on Dorits and PK legal woes
https://www.realitytea.com/2019/09/10/dorit-kemsley-faces-loss-in-court-over-frozen-bank-account/


----------



## TC1

Teddi has announced she's pregnant.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Update on Dorits and PK legal woes
> https://www.realitytea.com/2019/09/10/dorit-kemsley-faces-loss-in-court-over-frozen-bank-account/


LOL "PK still denies he owes the money" uhh....a judge had deemed otherwise! these 2 are horrible.


----------



## Allisonfaye

All these women who like to dress up think they can start a fashion line. I wonder how Dorit's line is doing? I actually like her stuff. Not sure how involved she is in the design part of things. I am guessing she went back to work because she saw the writing on the PK wall. He isn't going to support her in the life to which she is accustomed for long.


----------



## TC1

Allisonfaye said:


> All these women who like to dress up think they can start a fashion line. I wonder how Dorit's line is doing? I actually like her stuff. Not sure how involved she is in the design part of things. I am guessing she went back to work because she saw the writing on the PK wall. He isn't going to support her in the life to which she is accustomed for long.


They froze the less than 30k in her bank account which she claimed was HERS only. LOL that's not how a debt collector sees things honey. Somehow I don't think Beverly Beach earnings will put a dent in the few mill.


----------



## pjhm

Boy George isn’t that popular any more, can’t figure out where their monthly income is coming from except for her Bravo salary


----------



## bagshopr

TC1 said:


> Teddi has announced she's pregnant.


Oh my goodness!


----------



## jiffer

I think Kyles fashion is one of the worst in the franchise. I do think the reason she is consistently adjusting her clothes isn't just a fit issue but nervous anxiety. I am the same way and I recognize that in Kyle. I am always making sure everything is sitting just right on me. I know it is because of nervous anxiety.


----------



## TC1

Kyle has had a lot of plastic surgery in the last 8/10 years. I think her tugging on her clothes is a habit for things not fitting properly..and her body changing from the lipo, etc.


----------



## CeeJay

jiffer said:


> I think Kyles fashion is one of the worst in the franchise. I do think the reason she is consistently adjusting her clothes isn't just a fit issue but nervous anxiety. I am the same way and I recognize that in Kyle. I am always making sure everything is sitting just right on me. I know it is because of nervous anxiety.


Agree 100%, and yup .. same here, still think I'm super-fat even though I'm not anymore!


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> Honestly, she mentioned on the show that she told her kids that it was scripted. It is quite obvious that she is doing the show in order to revive her career and she desperately needs the money.
> Charlie is not working and he is dealing with a serious chronic disease. He is  no longer able to afford the child support. I bet you that he does not care at all and imho, the kids heard it all.
> His other set of kids are the ones who really got a raw deal. Both parents are addict and they have basically no support.
> *Denise for all her faults took care of her own kids and Charlie’s own kids at one point. I can’t really hate on her.*
> Yes, the talk about her husband’s unit is gross but it is her brand, after all.
> 
> She did the same thing with the boutiques. I suspect that she is basically the spokesperson and does not contribute anything financially nor creatively.
> She is licensing her name.
> It is weird to me that she would go into fashion as she has zero personal style, Imho.


Totally agree. I respect her for this alone. Not easy to do.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

https://www.realitytea.com/2019/09/...-lawsuit-in-sale-of-32-million-malibu-estate/


----------



## CeeJay

CanuckBagLover said:


> https://www.realitytea.com/2019/09/...-lawsuit-in-sale-of-32-million-malibu-estate/


WHOA Momma .. this is serious; the US Government involved as well?!?!? .. this is not going to be good for The Agency!


----------



## legaldiva

It's about time Kyle was exposed for what she is: a total fraud.  Lucky for us, she is so thirsty that it will air all on Bravo until the bitter end.


----------



## TC1

Kyle makes sure nothing messy comes to air. Just the phony veneer you'd expect.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Kyle makes sure nothing messy comes to air. Just the phony veneer you'd expect.



Yep -- she was jumping all over the place at the reunion, interrupting people to try to shut down any discussion of Mo's business.  (Not unlike Erika, who claimed her DH's lawsuit was already settled and he got an apology -- completely false.)


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Kyle makes sure nothing messy comes to air. Just the phony veneer you'd expect.


It is "her show" after all.


----------



## CeeJay

purseinsanity said:


> It is "her show" after all.


HA .. yeah just like Vicky on the RHC who made that statement about it being "her show", and she was demoted to "friend" this year - HA!!!  Wouldn't that just kill Kyle!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Another update on PK and Dorit's finances/legal woes
https://www.realitytea.com/2019/09/...e-of-uk-bank-account-in-ongoing-legal-battle/
The article also mentions that Dorit and PK both owe the US hundreds of thousands in US back taxes and federal tax liens have imposed.


----------



## limom

So he is ripping of a former friend and the IRS.
While the friend might be out of luck, the IRS does not play.
What a bunch of losers/scammers.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I haven't been on this thread in such a long time.  It seems like LVP is definitely no longer on the show.  I wonder why she stayed on this particular show so long since she has Vanderpump Rules.  Did she need it to promote her hospitality and lifestyle businesses? Is it for her daughter Pandora?  I wish her well but I wonder if it is going to be a snoozefest moving forward.  

Seems like two new members have been cast: Garcelle Beauvais and Sutton Stracke.  I wonder if one of them is crazy like Brandy because the show needs a troublemaker.  My money is going to be on Ms. Stracke.


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I haven't been on this thread in such a long time.  It seems like LVP is definitely no longer on the show.  I wonder why she stayed on this particular show so long since she has Vanderpump Rules.  Did she need it to promote her hospitality and lifestyle businesses? Is it for her daughter Pandora?  I wish her well but I wonder if it is going to be a snoozefest moving forward.
> 
> Seems like two new members have been cast: Garcelle Beauvais and Sutton Stracke.  I wonder if one of them is crazy like Brandy because the show needs a troublemaker.  My money is going to be on Ms. Stracke.


Yup, she's gone .. I think she just had enough with the other ladies and frankly, she doesn't really need to be on the show anymore.  She is a very successful businesswoman, she doesn't need to be on the show .. however, it will be interesting to see what happens now.  Personally, I think viewership is going to go way down ..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

https://www.realitytea.com/2019/10/...ther-lawsuit-over-sale-of-32-million-mansion/
The lawsuits just keep coming...


----------



## CeeJay

CanuckBagLover said:


> https://www.realitytea.com/2019/10/...ther-lawsuit-over-sale-of-32-million-mansion/
> The lawsuits just keep coming...


Yeah, saw this one before .. should be interesting!  Now, if it truly was "Reality", the Million Dollar Listing of LA show should show this, after all .. "The Agency" has 2 agents (the Brits).  Wonder if Umansky could lose his Real Estate license over this, not that he really needs it right now, but how would that affect the Firm overall????


----------



## lulilu

CeeJay said:


> Yeah, saw this one before .. should be interesting!  Now, if it truly was "Reality", the Million Dollar Listing of LA show should show this, after all .. "The Agency" has 2 agents (the Brits).  Wonder if Umansky could lose his Real Estate license over this, not that he really needs it right now, but how would that affect the Firm overall????



Some of social media posts are saying that these shady practices (alleged) make one wonder about Kim's allegation that Kyle and Mauricio somehow "stole" her share of their mother's house from her.  This is the house Kyle owns in Palm Springs.  At the time Kim said it, it was attributed to the ravings of a drunk.  But now?  IDK if she was somehow given a raw deal by them.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Some of social media posts are saying that these shady practices (alleged) make one wonder about Kim's allegation that Kyle and Mauricio somehow "stole" her share of their mother's house from her.  This is the house Kyle owns in Palm Springs.  At the time Kim said it, it was attributed to the ravings of a drunk.  But now?  IDK if she was somehow given a raw deal by them.


Interesting point!


----------



## bagsforme

Havent a lot of agents jumped ship?  Maybe because all this is happening and they don't agree with their shady practices.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I tried to watch the OC and NY franchise and it is unwatchable. I wonder if the producers give them drinks for filming. They seem sloppy and loud. I wonder who would enjoy seeing themselves like that on TV? Is there any good shows? I liked
Million dollar listing LA but that isn’t on right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I tried to watch the OC and NY franchise and it is unwatchable. I wonder if the producers give them drinks for filming. They seem sloppy and loud. I wonder who would enjoy seeing themselves like that on TV? Is there any good shows? I liked
> Million dollar listing LA but that isn’t on right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not right now, it usually starts later in the Fall ..


----------



## CeeJay

HUH? .. WHAT??? .. I thought they already sold this and bought a place in Encino???  This makes zero sense to me .. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...sive-Beverly-Hills-mansion-5M-price-cuts.html


----------



## Allisonfaye

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I tried to watch the OC and NY franchise and it is unwatchable. I wonder if the producers give them drinks for filming. They seem sloppy and loud. I wonder who would enjoy seeing themselves like that on TV? Is there any good shows? I liked
> Million dollar listing LA but that isn’t on right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am at the point where I can't watch any of them anymore. I am so sick of all the fighting over stupid stuff. I am out of Dallas now.


----------



## purseinsanity

CeeJay said:


> HUH? .. WHAT??? .. I thought they already sold this and bought a place in Encino???  This makes zero sense to me ..
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...sive-Beverly-Hills-mansion-5M-price-cuts.html


I didn't think they even really owned it??


----------



## floridamama

I love following this thread although I’m just a reader not much of a contributor. I thought I would share a sighting of a cast member. I was in lake Como two weeks ago and Lisa, Ken, and Jiggy were at the same hotel as my husband and I.

Lisa was done up every day with full hair and makeup and dressed beautifully. Ken really has aged, he was shuffling more than walking poor guy. I noticed they always were seated away from the rest of the hotel guests ....and it’s a small hotel but they were always on the opposite side of where the main area was....I guess they really wanted their privacy.


----------



## Rouge H

.


----------



## Rouge H

CeeJay said:


> HUH? .. WHAT??? .. I thought they already sold this and bought a place in Encino???  This makes zero sense to me ..
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...sive-Beverly-Hills-mansion-5M-price-cuts.html



They rent in Encino


----------



## Rouge H

floridamama said:


> I love following this thread although I’m just a reader not much of a contributor. I thought I would share a sighting of a cast member. I was in lake Como two weeks ago and Lisa, Ken, and Jiggy were at the same hotel as my husband and I.
> 
> Lisa was done up every day with full hair and makeup and dressed beautifully. Ken really has aged, he was shuffling more than walking poor guy. I noticed they always were seated away from the rest of the hotel guests ....and it’s a small hotel but they were always on the opposite side of where the main area was....I guess they really wanted their privacy.



No report on Jiggy


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I think LVP made the show fun. I fear it is gonna become the other shows without her. I will miss LVPs fun clan of animals. It is really sad to hear Ken isn’t doing so well. I saw him in early 2018 during a short trip to LA and he seemed pretty active.  

Cant wait for million dollar listing LA to return. Josh Flag is a spitfire and my fav person to watch. Are there other shoes that are similar to RHOBH in its prime? I preferred the earlier seasons.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I think LVP made the show fun. I fear it is gonna become the other shows without her. I will miss LVPs fun clan of animals. It is really sad to hear Ken isn’t doing so well. I saw him in early 2018 during a short trip to LA and he seemed pretty active.
> 
> Cant wait for million dollar listing LA to return. Josh Flag is a spitfire and my fav person to watch. Are there other shoes that are similar to RHOBH in its prime? I preferred the earlier seasons.


I think the RH chain have jumped the shark. I've given up on all except BH and NY and I'm not sure if I'll watch these shows next season.


----------



## TC1

I read multiple reports that PK and Dorit have settled a couple of their lawsuits. Mustn't have wanted that as a future storyline anymore.


----------



## SouthTampa

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think the RH chain have jumped the shark. I've given up on all except BH and NY and I'm not sure if I'll watch these shows next season.


i was a rabid watcher of all the housewife shows.    Now I am down to New York, and I am about to give
up on that franchise.


----------



## Florasun

In the first few seasons there were some really interesting characters, and great stories. Now all that’s left are the bores and the fakes (Dorit, Erika). I’ll probably skip next season.


----------



## bagshopr

I won't be watching on principle. I can't stand the way they all ganged up on Lisa V. last season. Horrible, vicious ladies.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> I read multiple reports that PK and Dorit have settled a couple of their lawsuits. Mustn't have wanted that as a future storyline anymore.


I think they still owe the IRS though.


----------



## bisbee

bagshopr said:


> I won't be watching on principle. I can't stand the way they all ganged up on Lisa V. last season. Horrible, vicious ladies.


I don’t agree that they all “ganged up” on Lisa, she had a very large part in directing their actions.  I never could believe that she insisted that she did nothing wrong...in fact, throughout the series she never did anything wrong.  Poor Lisa was always the victim of others...or so she said.  Over and over.


----------



## imgg

bisbee said:


> I don’t agree that they all “ganged up” on Lisa, she had a very large part in directing their actions.  I never could believe that she insisted that she did nothing wrong...in fact, throughout the series she never did anything wrong.  Poor Lisa was always the victim of others...or so she said.  Over and over.


Don't they all do that though?  I don't recall Lisa claiming she was a victim, just tired of being ganged up on over something really petty from non-working housewives with too much time on their hands.


----------



## bagshopr

The root of the problem was Dorit's mishandling of the dog situation. After that it just snowballed.


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I think LVP made the show fun. I fear it is gonna become the other shows without her. I will miss LVPs fun clan of animals. It is really sad to hear Ken isn’t doing so well. I saw him in early 2018 during a short trip to LA and he seemed pretty active.
> 
> Cant wait for million dollar listing LA to return. Josh Flag is a spitfire and my fav person to watch. Are there other shoes that are similar to RHOBH in its prime? I preferred the earlier seasons.


Million Dollar Listing LA has always been one of my favorites (except when Madison was on the show - uggh).  However, now that Frederik has moved to LA, I'm wondering if they will have him on the show in addition to everyone else?  That makes for a lot of story lines with Flagg, the Brits (2), the Altmans (2), Tracey and now Frederik?  Honestly, I've never really been a fan of Frederik; he's just kind of weird to me .. but boy-oh-boy, can I see sparks coming out of the Altmans given that Frederik works for the same company!


----------



## CeeJay

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think the RH chain have jumped the shark. I've given up on all except BH and NY and I'm not sure if I'll watch these shows next season.


I barely watched the RHoBH this season, and likely won't next season .. to me, LVP made the show.  I gave up a LONG time ago on the RHoNY because I just could not stand Bethanny!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CeeJay said:


> Million Dollar Listing LA has always been one of my favorites (except when Madison was on the show - uggh).  However, now that Frederik has moved to LA, I'm wondering if they will have him on the show in addition to everyone else?  That makes for a lot of story lines with Flagg, the Brits (2), the Altmans (2), Tracey and now Frederik?  Honestly, I've never really been a fan of Frederik; he's just kind of weird to me .. but boy-oh-boy, can I see sparks coming out of the Altmans given that Frederik works for the same company!



I didn’t realize Frederick is moving to La! I’m excited! I didn’t watch ML until this past year.  I think LA has the most beautiful homes in the country.  The most interesting architecture in LA to me is in Venice.  Those homes look quite fun although my friends keep telling me it is dangerous.  My friends were all very concerned about the homeless population decreasing their property value in Santa Monica.  I didn’t really get it but I’m not from LA. I think this city is composed of people who live and only travel within a very small radius and each neighborhood vibe was different.  An acquaintance had some really odd things to say about Beverly Hills like it was “ruined by the gaudy wannabes”.  I like watching million dollar listing to just marvel at the beautiful properties and drama.  Quite entertaining. 

I’m not a huge fan of Josh Altman. His sleaze is more than I can handle.  I like Flagg and Brits and have no idea who Madison is. I watched Frederick in NY franchise.  I feel like without him, the show is kinda dead.  I’m not a fan of the other MLNY people.  Hope this new season will be a lot of fun!


----------



## Prufrock613

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I’m not a huge fan of Josh Altman. His sleaze is more than I can handle. I like Flagg and Brits


I feel the same.  I thought fatherhood would mellow Altman, but he just plays it up for screen time.
Don’t worry about Madison...he was horrible and a lackluster wannabe human.


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> Million Dollar Listing LA has always been one of my favorites (except when Madison was on the show - uggh).  However, now that Frederik has moved to LA, I'm wondering if they will have him on the show in addition to everyone else?  That makes for a lot of story lines with Flagg, the Brits (2), the Altmans (2), Tracey and now Frederik?  Honestly, I've never really been a fan of Frederik; he's just kind of weird to me .. but boy-oh-boy, can I see sparks coming out of the Altmans given that Frederik works for the same company!


Would love Fredrick on LA-please get rid of Josh and Heather!


----------



## imgg

Prufrock613 said:


> I feel the same.  I thought fatherhood would mellow Altman, but he just plays it up for screen time.
> Don’t worry about Madison...he was horrible and a lackluster wannabe human.


Honestly, I think that is how Altman is.  His ego is out of control along with his wife.  I can't stand watching them so I always ff through their scenes.


----------



## purseinsanity

LOL this is how bored we are with RHOBH?  We are talking about MDLLA instead?


----------



## pjhm

purseinsanity said:


> LOL this is how bored we are with RHOBH?  We are talking about MDLLA instead?


Yeah, may also be due to RHOC being totally unwatchable. Who can relax watching a zillion broken marriages and soft porn?


----------



## Megs

Ya, I'm with you all - was such a fan of RH franchise and now I'll watch OC, BH and NY, but they've all become background noise while I work versus actually watching. Amanda, who used to work for us, used to cover the show for us on purseblog and it was some of my favorite recaps ever!


----------



## Prufrock613

Megs said:


> Ya, I'm with you all - was such a fan of RH franchise and now I'll watch OC, BH and NY, but they've all become background noise while I work versus actually watching. Amanda, who used to work for us, used to cover the show for us on purseblog and it was some of my favorite recaps ever!


Thanks Megs


----------



## Prufrock613

Megs said:


> Ya, I'm with you all - was such a fan of RH franchise and now I'll watch OC, BH and NY, but they've all become background noise while I work versus actually watching. Amanda, who used to work for us, used to cover the show for us on purseblog and it was some of my favorite recaps ever!


Same!  I just deleted Atlanta, Married to Medicine and theOC.  Like you it’s background, but who wants to hear this caca? The OG glory days are over.  I don’t care for the “stars” in any franchise.


----------



## bisbee

imgg said:


> Honestly, I think that is how Altman is.  His ego is out of control along with his wife.  I can't stand watching them so I always ff through their scenes.


Agreed...but I dislike Heather even more than Josh!


----------



## imgg

bisbee said:


> Agreed...but I dislike Heather even more than Josh!


I really dislike both equally.  They are perfectly made for each other all ego, not much else.

I would love Fredrick on both NY and LA .  He is entertaining and has a good presence.  Ryan and Fredrick are the rocks of the show in NY and LA needs some better blood.  Fredrick, Josh F and Tracey would make a great show.


----------



## lulilu

Megs said:


> Ya, I'm with you all - was such a fan of RH franchise and now I'll watch OC, BH and NY, *but they've all become background noise while I work versus actually watching*. Amanda, who used to work for us, used to cover the show for us on purseblog and it was some of my favorite recaps ever!



This is exactly the same for me.  I can't focus on them.


----------



## chowlover2

Meanwhile, Lisa V becomes even more fabulous. She's opening a cocktail garden next to Tom Tom and has partnered with an airline. Her emoji is on the tail of the plane. Oh and she has helped push legislation through the House to supply animal welfare. 

And Denise may be getting the boot as she has yet to film for the new season. Has been busy filming a soap ( The Bold and the Beautiful ) If she's smart she will flee this sinking ship.


----------



## swags

chowlover2 said:


> Meanwhile, Lisa V becomes even more fabulous. She's opening a cocktail garden next to Tom Tom and has partnered with an airline. Her emoji is on the tail of the plane. Oh and she has helped push legislation through the House to supply animal welfare.
> 
> And Denise may be getting the boot as she has yet to film for the new season. Has been busy filming a soap ( The Bold and the Beautiful ) If she's smart she will flee this sinking ship.


Good for Lisa V. I didn't like how the others went in on her. Whether she was manipulative or not she lives the lifestyle and was good tv..  Much better than Lisa R and Teddi. 
Denise is doing a good job on the Bold. Her character is about to embark on an affair with Ridge Forrester.


----------



## TC1

Please lord don't let this next season feature Teddi and her pregnancy. I REALLY don't want to watch her talk about running her business and managing a pregnancy. She's insufferable as it is.


----------



## rockhollow

Like many feel, the housewife shows have really gone downhill. I only watch them online (don't want to add to the rating) so that I can chat here.


----------



## CeeJay

Tuned out *RHoNY *when Bethanny came back and Carole left; just not interested in the rest of the crew
Tuned out of *RHofOC* after the first season with Kelly Dodd, just got tired of the constant screaming
Watched only 1/2 of *RHoBH *this season because I really can't stand Dorit & PK, Teddi = SNORE-fest and hated how they treated LVP (_who was my favorite_)
Only one I will continue to watch - *Vanderpump Rules*


----------



## pjhm

I wonder if the decibels have ever been measured when Shannon screeches. Plot or no plot, she reaches a tone that actually makes me flinch and cover my ears.......


----------



## rockhollow

pjhm said:


> I wonder if the decibels have ever been measured when Shannon screeches. Plot or no plot, she reaches a tone that actually makes me flinch and cover my ears.......



I just wanted to double like your post - thanks.


----------



## floridamama

These used to be my favorite shows to watch. Now, there’s nothing fabulous left to watch.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I don't usually do this but since this thread is really slow I will. So with all this drama surrounding my house purchase and my lack of normal sleep, I had a bizarre, vivid dream that my husband bought Ken and Lisa's house and moved it back here (in some kind of pod thingie). And we were going through and looking at it and it was really weird. The master bedroom had like 20 heart shaped beds in it and those glass door thingies lead to a bank. We were going in the bathroom and there were all these different showers and the closets were over the top and she had left some of her clothes in them. I was thinking, that's cool. I could wear some of these things. My husband said he paid $2 million but he thought we could sell it for $4. I didn't want to hurt his feelings but I wasn't crazy about it. When I told him he asked me if I had seen Giggy. He loves Giggy.


----------



## baghagg

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't usually do this but since this thread is really slow I will. So with all this drama surrounding my house purchase and my lack of normal sleep, I had a bizarre, vivid dream that my husband bought Ken and Lisa's house and moved it back here (in some kind of pod thingie). And we were going through and looking at it and it was really weird. The master bedroom had like 20 heart shaped beds in it and those glass door thingies lead to a bank. We were going in the bathroom and there were all these different showers and the closets were over the top and she had left some of her clothes in them. I was thinking, that's cool. I could wear some of these things. My husband said he paid $2 million but he thought we could sell it for $4. I didn't want to hurt his feelings but I wasn't crazy about it. When I told him he asked me if I had seen Giggy. He loves Giggy.


OMGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!  This is GREAT!  Very detailed, obviously due to all the house shopping, negotiating going on in your real life!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## rockhollow

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't usually do this but since this thread is really slow I will. So with all this drama surrounding my house purchase and my lack of normal sleep, I had a bizarre, vivid dream that my husband bought Ken and Lisa's house and moved it back here (in some kind of pod thingie). And we were going through and looking at it and it was really weird. The master bedroom had like 20 heart shaped beds in it and those glass door thingies lead to a bank. We were going in the bathroom and there were all these different showers and the closets were over the top and she had left some of her clothes in them. I was thinking, that's cool. I could wear some of these things. My husband said he paid $2 million but he thought we could sell it for $4. I didn't want to hurt his feelings but I wasn't crazy about it. When I told him he asked me if I had seen Giggy. He loves Giggy.




I liked it - almost better than the show - LOL


----------



## Florasun

I just asked my husband if he would wear this with me to an ugly Christmas sweater party. The look of confusion on his face was adorable.
Available here: 
https://www.shirtpunch.com/yelling-at-a-cat-sweater


----------



## CeeJay

.. and yes, she will be back -- Camille Grammar .. 
https://realityblurb.com/2019/11/06...ull-time-or-part-time-housewife-find-out-now/


----------



## chowlover2

They need her!


----------



## LemonDrop

when does this show usually start up? January or so?


----------



## LemonDrop

Erika posted this pic today and I really had trouble recognizing her. She’s had some work done but I can’t put my finger on what. I think it’s also the whole overall look change that’s throwing me


----------



## bisbee

LemonDrop said:


> Erika posted this pic today and I really had trouble recognizing her. She’s had some work done but I can’t put my finger on what. I think it’s also the whole overall look change that’s throwing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588045


Definitely a lot of filler in her cheeks.  Probably more...and I hate the dark lip liner.


----------



## lulilu

bisbee said:


> Definitely a lot of filler in her cheeks.  Probably more...and I hate the dark lip liner.



At least her look was more polished without multiple extensions and pony tails on top of her head.


----------



## imgg

LemonDrop said:


> Erika posted this pic today and I really had trouble recognizing her. She’s had some work done but I can’t put my finger on what. I think it’s also the whole overall look change that’s throwing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588045


I'm going with facelift/fillers.  She is 50 years old, your face doesn't get tighter as you age....


----------



## chowlover2

I think she had an eyebrow lift and something done around her mouth.She doesn't even look like the same person to me.


----------



## bellecate

LemonDrop said:


> Erika posted this pic today and I really had trouble recognizing her. She’s had some work done but I can’t put my finger on what. I think it’s also the whole overall look change that’s throwing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588045


Looks like she has dropped some weight.


----------



## purseinsanity

LemonDrop said:


> Erika posted this pic today and I really had trouble recognizing her. She’s had some work done but I can’t put my finger on what. I think it’s also the whole overall look change that’s throwing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588045


She looks quite "refreshed".  Her eyes look done, she looks like she had a face lift and fillers as well.  Maybe less hair is making her appear younger as well LOL!


----------



## chowlover2

Something about the upper lip. That smile makes her look like the joker.


----------



## imgg

chowlover2 said:


> Something about the upper lip. That smile makes her look like the joker.


That's a sign of a facelift....


----------



## chowlover2

imgg said:


> That's a sign of a facelift....


That makes sense, I don't think Erika Jane does anything halfway.


----------



## baghagg

She appears to have had a nose work as well, and I'm guessing a full or partial facelift, eyelift and are her teeth different?

ETA:. Her teeth look the same, I think..


----------



## Gal4Dior

baghagg said:


> She appears to have had a nose work as well, and I'm guessing a full or partial facelift, eyelift and are her teeth different?
> 
> ETA:. Her teeth look the same, I think..


Wow, what a difference a few procedure make. It really appears there are fillers in play and potentially an eyelid lift and a lower face refresh similar to what Tamrat and Icky got on OC.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LemonDrop said:


> Erika posted this pic today and I really had trouble recognizing her. She’s had some work done but I can’t put my finger on what. I think it’s also the whole overall look change that’s throwing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588045


She's not the only one with a new look.
Here's a picture of Kyle.
https://www.realitytea.com/2019/11/...doval-kandi-burruss-lisa-rinna-more/#/slide/1


----------



## CanuckBagLover

P.S. rumors are that Brandi and Kim are filming - that the story for next season is is a dud and producers are desperate - hence Brandi and Kim.


----------



## LemonDrop

CanuckBagLover said:


> P.S. rumors are that Brandi and Kim are filming - that the story for next season is is a dud and producers are desperate - hence Brandi and Kim.



you’re not thrilled to watch Teddy talk about accountability pregnancy and the lack of good work out clothes for it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LemonDrop said:


> you’re not thrilled to watch Teddy talk about accountability pregnancy and the lack of good work out clothes for it.


Too funny!! You made my morning!


----------



## baghagg

CanuckBagLover said:


> She's not the only one with a new look.
> Here's a picture of Kyle.
> https://www.realitytea.com/2019/11/...doval-kandi-burruss-lisa-rinna-more/#/slide/1


Woah!  I didn't even recognize her without magnifying the picture!  I thought it was Lisa VP


----------



## TC1

Kyle looks horrid with those fake bangs.


----------



## Florasun

They are becoming virtually indistinguishable from one another.


----------



## Florasun

Dorit’s CHA NEL earrings available on Fashionphile now. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-crystal-logo-earrings-gold-440403


----------



## LemonDrop

baghagg said:


> Woah!  I didn't even recognize her without magnifying the picture!  I thought it was Lisa VP



I didn't say it earlier because I thought I was just ditzy.  But, at first I thought "Wow, LVP is looking younger"


----------



## imgg

CanuckBagLover said:


> P.S. rumors are that Brandi and Kim are filming - that the story for next season is is a dud and producers are desperate - hence Brandi and Kim.


I stopped watching, but you couldn't pay me a million dollars to watch anything with Brandi in it.  All they need to do is bring Taylor back and then they can have the worst housewives in history all in one show.


----------



## jiffer

All the cast from Days of Our
Lives was released from their contract. The show is going on Hiatus and will be determined if they will come back at all. Isn't that the soap opera Eileen works on?

https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/12/days...xR2j0ck95sgDMqJWKVCTYmKAXFsWnwMIyDFvMxiQSBXM/


----------



## TC1

jiffer said:


> All the cast from Days of Our
> Lives was released from their contract. The show is going on Hiatus and will be determined if they will come back at all. Isn't that the soap opera Eileen works on?
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/12/days...xR2j0ck95sgDMqJWKVCTYmKAXFsWnwMIyDFvMxiQSBXM/


She's on The Young & the Restless too. She supposedly left that show last year when her character moved to France..but she's still on it. Was on today's episode.


----------



## imgg

LVSistinaMM said:


> Wow, what a difference a few procedure make. It really appears there are fillers in play and potentially an eyelid lift and a lower face refresh similar to what Tamrat and Icky got on OC.


It looks fresh to me, so she still has some good swelling.

All the housewives has had a ton of procedures.  If you see the earlier episodes none of them look like they used to.


----------



## Gal4Dior

CanuckBagLover said:


> She's not the only one with a new look.
> Here's a picture of Kyle.
> https://www.realitytea.com/2019/11/...doval-kandi-burruss-lisa-rinna-more/#/slide/1


For a moment I was thinking that LVP got some great work done! Lol! Kyle is turning into a mannequin.


----------



## baghagg

Florasun said:


> They are becoming virtually indistinguishable from one another.


Well said!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jiffer said:


> All the cast from Days of Our
> Lives was released from their contract. The show is going on Hiatus and will be determined if they will come back at all. Isn't that the soap opera Eileen works on?
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/12/days...xR2j0ck95sgDMqJWKVCTYmKAXFsWnwMIyDFvMxiQSBXM/


Rumors are that Eileen may be making an appearance as well next season.  Must be really desperate!


----------



## bisbee

LVSistinaMM said:


> For a moment I was thinking that LVP got some great work done! Lol! Kyle is turning into a mannequin.


But she insists that she has only had a nose job in 2008.  Ha!


----------



## lulilu

Kyle has the worst fashion sense ever.  Her outfits never flatter her body and short legs.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^I like Kyle’s casual style best.


----------



## rockhollow

Goodness, I also thought it was LVP at first.
Kyle is really taking this too far, even her dress style reminded me of LVP.
Kyle, you will never be Lisa.

And agree with Lulilu, poor Kyle has the worst dress style, it never improves!


----------



## LemonDrop

Kyle and her clothes.  Last years Halloween episode she is wearing some Playboy  bunny type suit all up her cootchie. Lounging and walking around her house. Taking phone calls. Just living in it. Mauricio grabs at her ass and the bunny tail. She yells, “Don’t rip it! I have to return it!!” 

Any genital intimate item worn longer than 90 seconds is yours.


----------



## CeeJay

LemonDrop said:


> Kyle and her clothes.  Last years Halloween episode she is wearing some Playboy  bunny type suit all up her cootchie. Lounging and walking around her house. Taking phone calls. Just living in it. Mauricio grabs at her ass and the bunny tail. She yells, “Don’t rip it! I have to return it!!”
> 
> *Any genital intimate item worn longer than 90 seconds is yours*.


Right? .. 100%+++++ agree with that, YUCK!


----------



## lulilu

CeeJay said:


> Right? .. 100%+++++ agree with that, YUCK!



Right?  As if she couldn't afford it.


----------



## purseinsanity

LemonDrop said:


> Kyle and her clothes.  Last years Halloween episode she is wearing some Playboy  bunny type suit all up her cootchie. Lounging and walking around her house. Taking phone calls. Just living in it. Mauricio grabs at her ass and the bunny tail. She yells, “Don’t rip it! I have to return it!!”
> 
> *Any genital intimate item worn longer than 90 seconds is yours*.


I'm even worse.  It's like the 5 second rule.  If I'm not going to eat something that falls on the floor even if it's less than 5 seconds, I sure as heck don't want anything that's touched her privates AT ALL.


----------



## pjhm

purseinsanity said:


> I'm even worse.  It's like the 5 second rule.  If I'm not going to eat something that falls on the floor even if it's less than 5 seconds, I sure as heck don't want anything that's touched her privates AT ALL.


How nervy to wear it and then return it--not like she can't afford it.


----------



## RueMonge

Maybe it was a rented costume? Still gross, but you're supposed to return it.


----------



## CeeJay

RueMonge said:


> Maybe it was a rented costume? Still gross, but you're supposed to return it.


100% agree .. I only "rented" a garment (gown) once in my life, to attend an Embassy party in DC when I lived there .. that was once enough!!!  I had to bring it to be dry-cleaned before I could bring the garment back!!!


----------



## LemonDrop

RueMonge said:


> Maybe it was a rented costume? Still gross, but you're supposed to return it.



Oh yea. I guess I never thought about the rental aspect.  Renting that type of personal attire didn't even occur to me. I guess people who rent this type of attire are at peace that it could have been up in a Housewifes hoo haw.


----------



## TC1

Mohammed Hadid's company declared bankruptcy after he was ordered to demolish his $100 million dollar home he built on unstable land without proper permits. (Not current RH related..but interesting)


----------



## bellecate

A cringeworthy group of women in Rome.


----------



## TC1

^^ what a bunch of try-hards. Is Dorit supposed to be Karl?


----------



## rockhollow

They look like they should be going to Comic - Con as want-a-be action figures.


----------



## lovieluvslux

rockhollow so funny.


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> They look like they should be going to Comic - Con as want-a-be action figures.


Nailed it!


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> ^^ what a bunch of try-hards. Is Dorit supposed to be Karl?


She looks like she has a Costco hairnet on her head


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> Right? .. 100%+++++ agree with that, YUCK!


I worked at Nordstrom right out of college...blood stained white jeans, smells to send you reeling...don’t want to ruin your turkey day


----------



## CanuckBagLover

https://www.realitytea.com/2019/11/...-huge-lawsuit-over-32-million-malibu-mansion/


----------



## CeeJay

CanuckBagLover said:


> https://www.realitytea.com/2019/11/...-huge-lawsuit-over-32-million-malibu-mansion/


*ZERO RESPECT *for Umansky .. shady deal is right!


----------



## Megs

TC1 said:


> ^^ what a bunch of try-hards. Is Dorit supposed to be Karl?



Just LOLed for real! They look absurd.


----------



## Florasun

Not a big Erica fan, but this is pretty cute


----------



## purseinsanity

I saw Camille Grammer a couple days ago at Encore in Vegas.  I noticed a pretty blue Gucci scarf bouncing towards me and when I looked at the face, I realized it was her.  She looked pretty happy, with a giant smile on her face.  She is tiny!  I also saw Vicky Gunvalson there this morning.  I heard her before I saw her


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Interesting article on Harry Hamlin
https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-w...hose-divorce-lawyer-is-on-speed-dial?ref=home


----------



## Prufrock613

purseinsanity said:


> I saw Camille Grammer a couple days ago at Encore in Vegas.  I noticed a pretty blue Gucci scarf bouncing towards me and when I looked at the face, I realized it was her.  She looked pretty happy, with a giant smile on her face.  She is tiny!  I also saw Vicky Gunvalson there this morning. * I heard her before I saw her *


Your poor ears!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I have used RenttheRunway a few times for black tie things. I like it. You can rent all the accessories too, which is nice.


----------



## zooba

So Denise quit too?


----------



## Prufrock613

I thought was hilarious - Reddit


----------



## luckylove

Prufrock613 said:


> I thought was hilarious - Reddit
> 
> View attachment 4620900



So funny!


----------



## Prufrock613

I think I love the Ramona tree


----------



## 19flowers

Prufrock613 said:


> I thought was hilarious - Reddit
> 
> View attachment 4620900



I love this!


----------



## bagsforme

What is the accusation Brandi made about Denise's husband  that made her want to quit?  I saw an article that Bravo had to go through lawyers to decide if it can be aired.


----------



## CeeJay

Uggh .. Brandi is back?  Yet another reason not to watch this show going forward!


----------



## haute okole

Denise and Brandi had an affair.  Denise allegedly told Brandi that she and Aaron have an open marriage.  Denise is the worst bottom feeder ever.


----------



## Prufrock613

I’m not sure I believe this Brandi/Denise rumor.  After last yrs disastrous season, I feel like this is a way to entice viewers to watch.  It’s like they’re just throwing things at the wall trying to what sticks.


----------



## Rouge H

That’s an awful thing to throw... considering they have children. Do these women have a clue how their actions will affect these impressionable young children, not to mention the atmosphere at their schools ie: bullying, etc.  It is for these reasons I will no longer watch these shows.


----------



## imgg

Prufrock613 said:


> I’m not sure I believe this Brandi/Denise rumor.  After last yrs disastrous season, I feel like this is a way to entice viewers to watch.  It’s like they’re just throwing things at the wall trying to what sticks.


Thats exactly what I thought too.  Bravo is desperate, they know they will lose a ton of viewers without Lisa V.


----------



## imgg

Rouge H said:


> That’s an awful thing to throw... considering they have children. Do these women have a clue how their actions will affect these impressionable young children, not to mention the atmosphere at their schools ie: bullying, etc.  It is for these reasons I will no longer watch these shows.


I agree with you but, I think these two would take a buck over anything...….


----------



## Prufrock613

Rouge H said:


> That’s an awful thing to throw... considering they have children. Do these women have a clue how their actions will affect these impressionable young children, not to mention the atmosphere at their schools ie: bullying, etc.  It is for these reasons I will no longer watch these shows.


I can’t imagine being anyone’s child (no matter the age) with people like this.  It’s bad enough that Denise has children with Charlie Sheen (anyone can google), but then the mother expounding upon new husband’s penis size is


----------



## Rouge H

imgg said:


> I agree with you but, I think these two would take a buck over anything...….



you’re 100% correct !


----------



## LemonDrop

CeeJay said:


> Uggh .. Brandi is back?  Yet another reason not to watch this show going forward!



The only reason I will watch is if my girlfriend begs me and we do the whole wine drinking, laughing at them thing. I have really lost interest in the show itself.


----------



## Prufrock613

LemonDrop said:


> The only reason I will watch is if my girlfriend begs me and we do the whole wine drinking, laughing at them thing. I have really lost interest in the show itself.


I just read the recaps- I don’t want to lend my viewership towards their numbers...I just watch scenes on YouTube.


----------



## LemonDrop

https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...randi-glanvilles-hookup-drama-what-went-down/

this literally sounds like puppy gate 2.0   it is a whole article of "Brandi said this and she meant that, but no she said that and meant this and she thought this but said that" And now Denise doesn't want to be part of the show. 

Switch out the names from Brandi and Denise to Teddi and LVP and it is like they decided last years puppy gate formula worked and now they are going to do it all over.


----------



## purseinsanity

LemonDrop said:


> https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...randi-glanvilles-hookup-drama-what-went-down/
> 
> this literally sounds like puppy gate 2.0   it is a whole article of "Brandi said this and she meant that, but no she said that and meant this and she thought this but said that" And now Denise doesn't want to be part of the show.
> 
> Switch out the names from Brandi and Denise to Teddi and LVP and it is like they decided last years puppy gate formula worked and now they are going to do it all over.


Joy of joys.  I wish Robin Leach would magically come back with Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous.  That's the real reason I started watching these shows...to see their lifestyles!  I don't need the fake soap opera BS.


----------



## LemonDrop

purseinsanity said:


> Joy of joys.  I wish Robin Leach would magically come back with Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous.  That's the real reason I started watching these shows...to see their lifestyles!  I don't need the fake soap opera BS.



me too. I miss the closets from season 1


----------



## simone72

imgg said:


> I agree with you but, I think these two would take a buck over anything...….


Disgusted if there’s any truth to this and let’s keep in mind Denise was married to Charlie Sheen so no angel there poor kids!


----------



## kemilia

LemonDrop said:


> me too. I miss the closets from season 1


Yes! And I loved Yolanda's lemon grove and kitchen, and in Adrienne Maloof/Paul Nasif's home--she had her (I think) wedding dress stuffed and mounted on a wall with lighting and I thought "wow, really rich people mount their clothing on the wall"--this is the fun stuff I watch the shows for, not the drama so much.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

kemilia said:


> Yes! And I loved Yolanda's lemon grove and kitchen, and in Adrienne Maloof/Paul Nasif's home--she had her (I think) wedding dress stuffed and mounted on a wall with lighting and I thought "wow, really rich people mount their clothing on the wall"--this is the fun stuff I watch the shows for, not the drama so much.


I'm going to miss LVP's over the top pink fantasy estate with miniature ponies and swans...
While Camille isn't my favourite, she did have a stunning home too.


----------



## Allisonfaye

So I was looking up Broadway shows to take my daughter to and she wanted to see Chicago. So guess who is playing the Renee Zellweger character? Erika Jayne!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Allisonfaye said:


> So I was looking up Broadway shows to take my daughter to and she wanted to see Chicago. So guess who is playing the Renee Zellweger character? Erika Jayne!


What a shame! Chicago was such a great musical.  

On another note I hear that Kim Richards is writing her biography.


----------



## sgj99

Allisonfaye said:


> So I was looking up Broadway shows to take my daughter to and she wanted to see Chicago. So guess who is playing the Renee Zellweger character? Erika Jayne!



yikes!


----------



## limom

She is cast as the main character?
How can it be?
OMG 
https://pagesix.com/2019/09/25/erika-jaynes-broadway-stint-in-chicago-will-be-seen-on-rhobh/


----------



## TC1

We talked about this in the NY thread I believe. After LuAnn told everyone she was cast in Chicago (which was a lie) LOL Erika was asked.


----------



## baghagg

I remember Erika discussed it with Andy Cohen on WWHL a few months ago..


----------



## baghagg

She did her Roxy number on Wendy Williams today - a little lackluster - maybe it's the number..

ETA:. I think she said she's performing this role thru end of March.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

baghagg said:


> She did her Roxy number on Wendy Williams today - a little lackluster - maybe it's the number..
> 
> ETA:. I think she said she's performing this role thru end of March.



I think its maybe her...


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think its maybe her...


----------



## Allisonfaye

Ok, so we saw the show. I thought I would post a review of her.

I don't know if it was because her voice was hoarse or if she is just not a strong singer but at times, it seemed like she wasn't really giving it much. Her singing ability is adequate, but nothing special. She can carry a tune, but her voice is not really that interesting and there is the thing where she isn't giving it much force. Again, maybe due to losing her voice. I don't know.

Her acting is flat. She is, IMO, about 10 years too old for the role. Her strongest talent, IMO, is her dancing. I think she did well in that area. 

Also, I guess Sonia from RYONY was in the audience, although I didn't see her.  EJ posted a photo of them before the show on her Instagram page. 

I will say this. EJ is obviously enjoying herself, so that's good. She parlayed her snagging a rich guy into a stint on Broadway so good for her.  You found yourself rooting for her by the end even though I have not been a big fan of hers in the past.


----------



## Allisonfaye

The other thing that occurred to me last night after I wrote this is that seeing EJ act makes me think some of her RHOBY role is being acted.


----------



## chowlover2

Has anyone else heard the Dorit and PK have split up?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> Has anyone else heard the Dorit and PK have split up?


https://www.realitytea.com/2020/02/16/pk-kemsley-denies-rumors-of-divorce-from-dorit-kemsley/
Don't know if its true but I wouldn't be surprised.  I think Dorito is a gold digger and now that PK's money has dried up, she's looking to move on.  There also rumors of PK being gay.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

https://www.realitytea.com/2020/02/...they-stay-in-a-good-place-after-she-reads-it/
I never read books by housewives, but I actually might read this one.


----------



## baghagg

CanuckBagLover said:


> https://www.realitytea.com/2020/02/...they-stay-in-a-good-place-after-she-reads-it/
> I never read books by housewives, but I actually might read this one.


I think both Kim and Kyle have quite a story to tell and I'm thinking the sister who will have the biggest problem with this publication is Kathy.  Having said that, we all know that these "Bravolebs" manipulate the press any way they can, so this may be nothing more than _feigned surprise_ to sell more books..


----------



## CeeJay

CanuckBagLover said:


> https://www.realitytea.com/2020/02/16/pk-kemsley-denies-rumors-of-divorce-from-dorit-kemsley/
> Don't know if its true but I wouldn't be surprised.  I think Dorito is a gold digger and now that PK's money has dried up, she's looking to move on.  There also rumors of PK being gay.


RIGHT??? .. same here, cannot stand Dorito although I have to say, I loathe PK more!  So much about these 2 is just 

FAKE
COUNTERFEIT
SHAM
FRAUD
PHONY
FALSE
BOGUS
SPURIOUS
WORTHLESS
DUD 
ARTIFICIAL  
ERSATZ 
Uggh ..


----------



## CeeJay

baghagg said:


> I think both Kim and Kyle have quite a story to tell and I'm thinking the sister who will have the biggest problem with this publication is Kathy.  Having said that, we all know that these "Bravolebs" manipulate the press any way they can, so this may be nothing more than _feigned surprise_ to sell more books..


Yes, indeed .. sounds like their mother was a major piece-of-work!


----------



## TC1

I think the PK and Dorit thing is phony. Perhaps trying to drum up interest for the new season?. Mehh...I'm sure the next headline about them will be how they're commited to saving their marriage.


----------



## imgg

A rapper was killed in a home Teddi owned......

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ed-home-invasion-robbery-Hollywood-Hills.html


----------



## baghagg

imgg said:


> A rapper was killed in a home Teddi owned......
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ed-home-invasion-robbery-Hollywood-Hills.html


I read/heard about this murder as it's been in the news in the NY/Metro area, but no mention of Teddy, husband, etc. Thank you for this information.


----------



## imgg

baghagg said:


> I read/heard about this murder as it's been in the news in the NY/Metro area, but no mention of Teddy, husband, etc. Thank you for this information.


In California you have to disclose any death that occurred in your home for three years.  Makes it very difficult to sell or rent.  Obviously that's an annoyance over the tragedy that happened, but I have no idea who this rapper was.


----------



## TC1

I didn't read the article..but the words "home invasion" can't be good for business if Edwin and his so called top notch home security biz are the owners.


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> I didn't read the article..but the words "home invasion" can't be good for business if Edwin and his so called top notch home security biz are the owners.


Yeah... It's baaaad for business!


----------



## Allisonfaye

So I was watching Listing Impossible last night and guess whose house they are trying to sell? The witch!! Remember that hideous thing? I had to google to find out her name. I couldn't remember. It was Carleton. I couldn't picture her either. I was envisioning Danielle from RHONJ. I haven't watched the entire episode yet. I don't know if they sell the house.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I didn't read the article..but the words "home invasion" can't be good for business if Edwin and his so called top notch home security biz are the owners.


LOL.  Unless his company wasn't the one being used!


----------



## chowlover2

Allisonfaye said:


> So I was watching Listing Impossible last night and guess whose house they are trying to sell? The witch!! Remember that hideous thing? I had to google to find out her name. I couldn't remember. It was Carleton. I couldn't picture her either. I was envisioning Danielle from RHONJ. I haven't watched the entire episode yet. I don't know if they sell the house.


I saw that too!


----------



## Allisonfaye

chowlover2 said:


> I saw that too!



I just looked it up because I was trying to find out if they resisted it. I couldn't find the house but I found an article that said Carlton abused her housekeeper physically and tried to commit suicide.


----------



## baghagg

Allisonfaye said:


> I just looked it up because I was trying to find out if they resisted it. I couldn't find the house but I found an article that said Carlton abused her housekeeper physically and tried to commit suicide.


Woah!  All very sad if true..
She seemed strange; her husband seemed like a real _playa_.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Allisonfaye said:


> So I was watching Listing Impossible last night and guess whose house they are trying to sell? The witch!! Remember that hideous thing? I had to google to find out her name. I couldn't remember. It was Carleton. I couldn't picture her either. I was envisioning Danielle from RHONJ. I haven't watched the entire episode yet. I don't know if they sell the house.


Remember the dungeon/sex room?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

https://www.realitytea.com/2020/02/28/kim-richards-book-release-delayed-by-almost-a-year/

"According to an article from TMZ, Kim’s book will now be released in February 2021. But, why the delay?

Kim’s ghostwriter Alison Kingsley Baker is suing Kim for refusing to pay her, which is weird since Kim got a $300,000 advance from her publisher. A judge ordered Kim to pay the ghostwriter $5,075."

You can read more at the link.

Oh Kim!  Why am I not surprised?


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> https://www.realitytea.com/2020/02/28/kim-richards-book-release-delayed-by-almost-a-year/
> 
> "According to an article from TMZ, Kim’s book will now be released in February 2021. But, why the delay?
> 
> Kim’s ghostwriter Alison Kingsley Baker is suing Kim for refusing to pay her, which is weird since Kim got a $300,000 advance from her publisher. A judge ordered Kim to pay the ghostwriter $5,075."
> 
> You can read more at the link.
> 
> Oh Kim!  Why am I not surprised?


This is so spot on for Kim LOL
In other news..Teddi had her baby. Named her Dove


----------



## LemonDrop

Dove is a pretty name. 
Anyone know when this season premieres?


----------



## CeeJay

*NO, NO, NO, NO, NO* .. sound the DEATH KNOCK now if this happens ..
https://www.etonline.com/caitlyn-je...-housewives-of-beverly-hills-exclusive-143620


----------



## luckylove

CeeJay said:


> *NO, NO, NO, NO, NO* .. sound the DEATH KNOCK now if this happens ..
> https://www.etonline.com/caitlyn-je...-housewives-of-beverly-hills-exclusive-143620



No Thank you! Count me amongst the will not watch group as well.


----------



## bellecate

luckylove said:


> No Thank you! Count me amongst the will not watch group as well.


And me,  no way, I was pretty much done when the idiot pack sent Lisa V out and we had to endure Kyle acting like she was queen bee.


----------



## luckylove

bellecate said:


> And me,  no way, I was pretty much done when the idiot pack sent Lisa V out and we had to endure Kyle acting like she was queen bee.



yep, same!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bellecate said:


> And me,  no way, I was pretty much done when the idiot pack sent Lisa V out and we had to endure Kyle acting like she was queen bee.


me too but I have to confess if self isolation/quarantines goes on for sometime because of Covoid19, which appears likely (at least where I live), I may be watching out of boredom and to get my mind off the current state of affairs.


----------



## luckylove

CanuckBagLover said:


> me too but I have to confess if self isolation/quarantines goes on for sometime because of Covoid19, which appears likely (at least where I live), I may be watching out of boredom and to get my mind off the current state of affairs.



To me, she has come across a far too thirsty for reality tv fame as she became Caitlyn. I also have felt she was somehow a bit more humble and mellow in the earlier years as Bruce. In living her truth as Caitlyn, I am not sure why she exudes a less humble persona complete with cattiness etc.... If you were pleasant, and humble most of your life, why become a bit obnoxious simply because you are finally feeling free to stand in your truth? I don't know, this is just how she comes across to me.


----------



## chowlover2

luckylove said:


> To me, she has come across a far too thirsty for reality tv fame as she became Caitlyn. I also have felt she was somehow a bit more humble and mellow in the earlier years as Bruce. In living her truth as Caitlyn, I am not sure why she exudes a less humble persona complete with cattiness etc.... If you were pleasant, and humble most of your life, why become a bit obnoxious simply because you are finally feeling free to stand in your truth? I don't know, this is just how she comes across to me.


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## CeeJay

luckylove said:


> To me, she has come across a far too thirsty for reality tv fame as she became Caitlyn. I also have felt she was somehow a bit more humble and mellow in the earlier years as Bruce. In living her truth as Caitlyn, I am not sure why she exudes a less humble persona complete with cattiness etc.... If you were pleasant, and humble most of your life, why become a bit obnoxious simply because you are finally feeling free to stand in your truth? I don't know, this is just how she comes across to me.


You NAILED it!!!  I have felt the same; I actually liked Bruce (in some respects - felt bad for him), but once she transitioned .. I have NOT liked what she has become!  Way TOO THIRSTY to be on TV!  Not that I plan on watching anyhow; Lisa V was the last hold-out for me, so very unlikely that I will be tuning in.


----------



## swags

I saw a preview earlier and Teddi is already getting on my nerves.


----------



## limom

Even though, I was dying to watch Garcelle, I am entirely over this franchise. 
She way came too late. I would have loved seeing her interacting with Camille and Vanderpump. The rest bores me so no, I won’t watch.


----------



## bellecate

swags said:


> I saw a preview earlier and Teddi is already getting on my nerves.


She was on my last nerve, last season. Can't imagine she would be any better this season.


----------



## purseinsanity

I haven't even watched this yet and Teddi is annoying me by the mere mention of her name!


----------



## CeeJay

swags said:


> I saw a preview earlier and Teddi is already getting on my nerves.


I saw that the other day as well, and the HB says to me "are you planning to watch it this year?" .. and I said, "NOPE - no LVP, no me"!


----------



## slang

I’m excited for tonight, can’t stand LVP so was glad she left last year!


----------



## simone72

Kyle putting up a fashion show and totally clueless about everything. So easy to put her name on something and claim it’s all her doing how horribly she behaved like a brat during that fashion show when’s last that woman Tracy was trying to di was save her from a disaster. Kyle you are just not nice!


----------



## baghagg

It appears Kyle had more work done to her face.. definitely a facelift, rhinoplasty, eyes..

Her partner looks like Kyle's before pictures.

I thought she was disrespectful of Maurizio when he didn't answer the phone fast enough and she accused him of being drunk and stoned.  I wouldn't call my husband out like that publicly unless we were in the process of a contentious divorce. 

ETA:. Watching WWHL, looks like Dorit has been dabbling (in surgical 'self help') as well. Both have fillers-gallore. Dorit appears to have had some body work done, too.


----------



## chowlover2

baghagg said:


> It appears Kyle had more work done to her face.. definitely a facelift, rhinoplasty..
> 
> Her partner looks like Kyle's before pictures.
> 
> I thought she was disrespectful of Maurizio when he didn't answer the phone fast enough and she accused him of being drunk and stoned.  I wouldn't call my husband out like that unless we were in the process of a contentious divorce.


I watched only because nothing else was on at 8PM. I don't Netflix til about 12. My first thought was facelift when I saw Kyle. Bangs are a dead giveaway and the movie is a coverup. That woman is the last person who has any style. The clothing was horrible. looked like cheap stuff you would find at a flea market. The booths that always sell clothing have cheap stuff like that.

And Rinna is so annoying, she never bothered me before, now I want to deck her!

I actually liked Dorito best of all tonight. She has turned stuff around in my eyes. Accurate in her assessment of Kyle.


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> My first thought was facelift when I saw Kyle. Bangs are a dead giveaway and the movie is a coverup. That woman is the last person who has any style. The clothing was horrible. looked like cheap stuff you would find at a flea market. The booths that always sell clothing have cheap stuff like that.
> 
> And Rinna is so annoying, she never bothered me before, now I want to deck her!
> 
> I actually liked Dorito best of all tonight. She has turned stuff around in my eyes. Accurate in her assessment of Kyle.


I agree.  Kyle's face was jarring and I think it was more than a facelift. Is her nose smaller?  Things are more defined and my first thought was, as you said, change the hair to cause a distraction!  

Lisa R is looking a bit (a lot actually) refreshed too.

Anyway, when Kyle said bad things were coming, I just thought about the pandemic and how horrible things are.  I don't really care if Denise was fooling around.  And you can never trust anything Brandi says.  I never want to see her again.

This show might be too silly, materialistic and vapid for me to continue watching considering what is happening to people's lives.


----------



## chowlover2

And the new woman Sutton, she feels like a repeat of that season with Dana, the $25K sunglasses woman. 
That pseudo-snake print was so ugly on Kyle. And she thinks she has style???


----------



## 336

Kyle's face has changed and those bangs are definitely hiding something. 
Sutton looked really gross in the DG outfit. She was super judgemental - who cares if Teddi wears a romper?
Garcelle has a horrible wig.
Denise needs a lawyers.
Kyle's clothes look very polyester and Zara​


----------



## simone72

Wonder why that Sutton woman wants to be in a show like this if she already has money galore and connections and is friends w all designers like Rinna was saying? She clearly isn’t a fit and Rinna be a real friend when Sutton came out w that pink blouse and shorts tell her it didn’t look good !


----------



## simone72

336 said:


> Kyle's face has changed and those bangs are definitely hiding something.
> Sutton looked really gross in the DG outfit. She was super judgemental - who cares if Teddi wears a romper?
> Garcelle has a horrible wig.
> Denise needs a lawyers.
> Kyle's clothes look very polyester and Zara​


Funny I didn’t think of facelift but when Kyle has to justify her bangs it made me wonder


----------



## bisousx

Dorit looked beautiful and I think she’s going to turn her image around this season. She’s grown on me a bit.  

Sutton is the worst combination - unattractive, mean and has too much money. Rinna is clearly too scared of Sutton to tell her the truth.

Teddy - still annoying and still can’t dress herself, choosing a plain black romper to a NYFW dinner lol

I like Garcelle’s laid back vibe so far!

Denise has her head in the sand, too bad she didn’t want to take Erika’s well meaning advice.

omg Kyle and her clothing line. She looks so silly putting her name on the label and knew nothing about designing, the clothes, the production of the fashion show, she even showed up late to the show. I can’t. The clothes aren’t my style at all. Good luck to her I guess.

LVP is def not needed to entertain me. Her scheming/playing victim routine needed retiring. I’ll keep watching as I always do every year.


----------



## simone72

Why was Dorit wearing something completely different on the runway? Maybe she refused to wear any of those other designs?


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> omg Kyle and her clothing line. She looks so silly putting her name on the label and knew nothing about designing, the clothes, the production of the fashion show, she even showed up late to the show. I can’t. The clothes aren’t my style at all. Good luck to her I guess.


Not only showing up late but insisting her daughter be put on the catwalk. At the very last minute.  And getting annoyed that anyone would hesitate at Klye's demand.


----------



## TC1

Sutton must have been knocked down to just a few scenes of filming.. because she's terrible. I had heard she was going to be a housewife..clearly that didn't happen. 
Kyle paying to throw her name on someone else's label..just like her "store" 
Teddi's runway walk? LOL I'm dead. 
Denise must have drawn the short straw this season to have the drama about her..Teddi bringing up that article about Charlie out of nowhere was so stupid. And no one cares if you and your husband swing with Brandi Glanville


----------



## bagshopr

I was flipping through the channels when I came across this show. At first, I thought I was watching something different because all the women have changed. Kyle-omg-what has she done to her face? It looks puffy and full, like she has gained a ton of weight. Her fashion show was a joke- the styles are hideous- they belong on the Jersey Shore show. You could tell the show was a cut-rate presentation. I don't like Garcelle, she seems rude, and I don't like Sutton, her comments on letting a baby cry were downright cruel. Denise needs to stop basing her worth on being Charlie Sheen's ex. It's too apparent that she thinks that their marriage was her only accomplishment in life.
Guess I won't be enjoying this season!


----------



## egak

Wowee - I couldn't believe the change in Kyle, so much work done! Wasn't going to pay much attention to this season, but I want to see what happens to Denise hahaha.


----------



## sgj99

All the designer labels displayed on everyone’s clothes and accessories seemed to be even more blatant than previous seasons ... did anyone else noticed?


----------



## luckylove

OK, I don't get this Sutton woman. Her big thing at the moment is that she only buys "couture?" Her style sense doesn't seem great and supposedly her personal net worth is 2 million? That is not a "couture" budget so is this yet another made up story line? Vile Kyle looks awful with her overly done face and bangs, but I have never been a fan.


----------



## bisousx

sgj99 said:


> All the designer labels displayed on everyone’s clothes and accessories seemed to be even more blatant than previous seasons ... did anyone else noticed?



I noticed, esp in the clip of Dorit wearing the LV monogram PJs or whatever it was. It’s been the trend to wear labels plastered everywhere.


----------



## bisbee

Sutton seems like a horrible human being.  I like Garcelle...so far.  Dorit is looking good, but she doesn’t understand that displaying designer labels like she does cheapens her look rather than enhances it.  Denise is very hungry and always a bit sleazy...all of her sex talk about her husband...not surprised that she had an affair with Brandi.  And I agree...Kyle is a joke.  Those clothes were awful.  

By the way...I liked Teddi in the romper...and I hate rompers on grown women!


----------



## Jayne1

bisbee said:


> Denise is very hungry and always a bit sleazy...all of her sex talk about her husband...not surprised that she had an affair with Brandi.  And I agree...Kyle is a joke.  Those clothes were awful.


Speaking of sleazy - wasn't there a rumour about Denise from way back?


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of sleazy - wasn't there a rumour about Denise from way back?


Yes...


----------



## Prettyn

baghagg said:


> It appears Kyle had more work done to her face.. definitely a facelift, rhinoplasty, eyes..
> 
> Her partner looks like Kyle's before pictures.
> 
> I thought she was disrespectful of Maurizio when he didn't answer the phone fast enough and she accused him of being drunk and stoned.  I wouldn't call my husband out like that publicly unless we were in the process of a contentious divorce.
> 
> ETA:. Watching WWHL, looks like Dorit has been dabbling (in surgical 'self help') as well. Both have fillers-gallore. Dorit appears to have had some body work done, too.


It definitely looks like Kyle had full facelift and rhinoplasty, look at the original real housewives of BH. It’s huge! Why lie about , it’s obviously she had it done.


----------



## baghagg

No chatter here pertaining to Erica's admission of being a stripper for two years in NJ 
I guess no one is surprised..


----------



## TC1

I think the time for Denise to pretend to be the nice, easygoing gal who doesn't care about anything has passed. She was rude to the waiter about bringing the wrong Tequila and was rude to Erica about getting a lawyer. Does anyone actually believe Denise DOESN'T have a lawyer? In the clip for the season we see Rinna asking her about sending a cease & desist..and she's been battling Charlie for years. Puhhlease


----------



## sgj99

I was ready to chalk her marriage to Charlie up to being young and dumb but last season her constant and inappropriate talk about sex all the time made me rethink that, now I think she may be as twisted as Charlie just less honest about it.   Yet I don’t buy the rumors Brandi has put out there, Brandi says whatever she thinks will get her some attention and publicity.


----------



## luckylove

baghagg said:


> No chatter here pertaining to Erica's admission of being a stripper for two years in NJ
> I guess no one is surprised..



Not surprised she was one, but was surprised she admitted it finally!


----------



## bagshopr

luckylove said:


> Not surprised she was one, but was surprised she admitted it finally!


I thought she had already admitted it. That must have been another housewife. Anyway, no surprise!


----------



## bagshopr

TC1 said:


> I think the time for Denise to pretend to be the nice, easygoing gal who doesn't care about anything has passed. She was rude to the waiter about bringing the wrong Tequila and was rude to Erica about getting a lawyer. Does anyone actually believe Denise DOESN'T have a lawyer? In the clip for the season we see Rinna asking her about sending a cease & desist..and she's been battling Charlie for years. Puhhlease


Yes, she was completely obnoxious to the waiter about the tequila. I was surprised at her awful attitude.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> I was ready to chalk her marriage to Charlie up to being young and dumb but last season her constant and inappropriate talk about sex all the time made me rethink that, now I think she may be as twisted as Charlie just less honest about it.   Yet I don’t buy the rumors Brandi has put out there, Brandi says whatever she thinks will get her some attention and publicity.


Yes, water always seeks its own level, no surprise about Denise.


----------



## lulilu

simone72 said:


> Wonder why that Sutton woman wants to be in a show like this if she already has money galore and connections and is friends w all designers like Rinna was saying? She clearly isn’t a fit and Rinna be a real friend when Sutton came out w that pink blouse and shorts tell her it didn’t look good !



She'd rather blab on about how couture Sutton and her pointy bra was on camera, and then laugh her ass off behind Sutton's back.  She was so insincere.


----------



## TC1

I think when a new cast member is introduced (like Sutton) the girls are initially nice, and scope out what they have to offer them before they turn on them. Rinna especially, the biggest a$$ kisser.


----------



## baghagg

Bravo running season one now..


----------



## baghagg

Seeing this first season now, it strikes me how much more of the geography, real estate, etc. production actually included in each episode than now..


----------



## CeeJay

baghagg said:


> Seeing this first season now, it strikes me how much more of the geography, real estate, etc. production actually included in each episode than now..


Right? .. and that was one of the initial reasons why I started tuning in, living out here but then seeing some of the other "spots" .. it was great!  I barely watched last season and have yet to turn on this year's season!


----------



## Allisonfaye

bagshopr said:


> I thought she had already admitted it. That must have been another housewife. Anyway, no surprise!



No doubt she isn't the only one. Hint: Look for the way younger wife married to someone old. That ends badly in so many cases.


----------



## lp640

Sutton isn’t anywhere near as rich as she (or Rinna) likes to portray on the show.    She seems very average housewives.    Her husband, from what I saw, has a respectable but not a super rich career.


----------



## simone72

lp640 said:


> Sutton isn’t anywhere near as rich as she (or Rinna) likes to portray on the show.    She seems very average housewives.    Her husband, from what I saw, has a respectable but not a super rich career.


Really? She sound super phony and to just buy couture she should be Uber rich !


----------



## luckylove

simone72 said:


> Really? She sound super phony and to just buy couture she should be Uber rich !



My DH read that her personal net worth was about 2 million.  If that is true, there is no way she can afford a couture wardrobe. More fake scripted stories on "reality TV??'


----------



## bagshopr

Last night's episode was boring. I miss LVP and her fabulous lifestyle. Garcelle is growing on me; Sutton has low self-esteem and is socially awkward. She is trying WAY too hard and I'll be surprised if she lasts on the show.


----------



## TC1

Kyle couldn't even pretend to be interested in Sutton at that awkward dinner set up "what's yacht music?" 
This is what Denise pitched to be on this season? Hernia surgery? Groundbreaking


----------



## simone72

TC1 said:


> Kyle couldn't even pretend to be interested in Sutton at that awkward dinner set up "what's yacht music?"
> This is what Denise pitched to be on this season? Hernia surgery? Groundbreaking


That yacht concept I have heard of but if you don’t have a yacht to listen to music on it and wear those yacht clothes zzz so superficial


----------



## bisousx

I’m too poor to know what yacht music is. Thanks to Kyle, I’m comforted not being the only ignorant one.


----------



## lp640

luckylove said:


> My DH read that her personal net worth was about 2 million.  If that is true, there is no way she can afford a couture wardrobe. More fake scripted stories on "reality TV??'



yes, her supposed super wealth persona is just a bravo creation.   Her house isnt anything special, her life looks pretty normal (on social media), and -

“Her ex-husband Christian Stracke is the global head of credit research for PIMCO, a global fixed-income fund-management company. “

Respectable career but she is clearly not rich rich like Vanderpump or Bethenny.  She likely just blows a great deal of her disposable on tacky couture.   Wake me up when she’s wearing Chanel Haute Couture.


----------



## baghagg

There's a station on SiriusXM called Yacht Rock (used to be just in the summer, but then they went to all year round).  It's soft rock.  A little pop ish..  mainly songs from the 70s, 80s and 90s.


----------



## TC1

Sutton seems to be trying too hard, I agree with Erika, you don't need to announce your clothing as couture constantly. Certainly not as "Rich, rich honey" as Rinna would like us to believe.


----------



## 336

Sutton is gauche and embarassing. I loved Erika's response to her outfit "It might be couture, but it's still ugly" LOL


----------



## Mrs.Z

Finally bored enough to tune in, watched 50% on fast forward.  

Kyle has terrible style and does not dress right for her type, so she has no business designing clothes for anyone.  She ripped off so much, the zebras, the Gucci butterfly and the whole line looked cheap! 

Denise doesn’t have a lawyer or follow up with Charlie regarding missed child support......I believe none of this.  

I forgot Brandi will be appearing down the line, I’ll be tuning OUT!


----------



## swags

I can’t with Kyle and her clothing line crap. We all saw the team that did the actual work. They didn’t even like her!
I am sick of Rinna and her daughters. She made so many excuses for the younger one dropping out of college so quickly.
Sutton is obnoxious, 
I like Garcelle so far.


----------



## purseinsanity

I still haven't watched this season, despite suffering from utter lockdown boredom.  Don't know why, but can't even bring myself to bother!


----------



## purseinsanity

Mrs.Z said:


> Finally bored enough to tune in, watched 50% on fast forward.
> 
> *Kyle has terrible style and does not dress right for her type, so she has no business designing clothes for anyone.  She ripped off so much, the zebras, the Gucci butterfly and the whole line looked cheap! *
> 
> Denise doesn’t have a lawyer or follow up with Charlie regarding missed child support......I believe none of this.
> 
> I forgot Brandi will be appearing down the line, I’ll be tuning OUT!


In Kyle's defense, I'm sure she didn't actually design anything herself.    She just slaps her name on for some sort of fee, I'm sure.


----------



## Mrs.Z

purseinsanity said:


> I still haven't watched this season, despite suffering from utter lockdown boredom.  Don't know why, but can't even bring myself to bother!


I’ve been feeling the same way, used to love these shows and even now that I’m totally bored I’m just tuning in.  It’s pretty bad....fast forwarded through all of Denise, most of Erika and Lisa.


----------



## Mrs.Z

purseinsanity said:


> In Kyle's defense, I'm sure she didn't actually design anything herself.    She just slaps her name on for some sort of fee, I'm sure.


Oh totally!  She showed up and didn’t recognize half the pieces.....she kept saying what is this...what is this....ugh!


----------



## bellecate

purseinsanity said:


> I still haven't watched this season, despite suffering from utter lockdown boredom.  Don't know why, but can't even bring myself to bother!



I've taped it and still haven't brought myself to watch any of it.  Yammering wanna be's trying to pretend they are someone.


----------



## Jayne1

Originally the cast of Chicago was first rate... then they started stunt casting and piped in songs for those who can't sing. I'm thinking of Christie Brinkley, NeNe Leakes, Brooke Shields, Ashlee Simpson, Rumer Willis ... and now Erika Jayne. 

Do people actually pay money for tickets to these shows?


----------



## LemonDrop

luckylove said:


> OK, I don't get this Sutton woman. Her big thing at the moment is that she only buys "couture?" Her style sense doesn't seem great and supposedly her personal net worth is 2 million? That is not a "couture" budget so is this yet another made up story line? Vile Kyle looks awful with her overly done face and bangs, but I have never been a fan.





lp640 said:


> Sutton isn’t anywhere near as rich as she (or Rinna) likes to portray on the show.    She seems very average housewives.    Her husband, from what I saw, has a respectable but not a super rich career.





luckylove said:


> My DH read that her personal net worth was about 2 million.  If that is true, there is no way she can afford a couture wardrobe. More fake scripted stories on "reality TV??'



So Suttons estimated worth is 2 million. And her ex-husbands estimated worth is 2 million.  But her boyfriends estimated worth is 120 million.  Which is rich (compared to the average person) but in the world of rich rich people I don't think 120 million is "rich rich honey".  She is basically blowing through her boyfriends money and all she has that is her own is a crappy attitude.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I just fast fwd the scenes with Teddi.


----------



## Swanky

Sutton has famous friends, designer buds. min guessing she kisses just enough ass to get some friendly perks. 
I followed her on IG starting, like 3 years ago (?) and famous people/designers were liking and commenting. 
Something has been going in with her in that works for a while. 
That said.... she’s obnoxious lol


----------



## bisousx

LemonDrop said:


> So Suttons estimated worth is 2 million. And her ex-husbands estimated worth is 2 million.  But her boyfriends estimated worth is 120 million.  Which is rich (compared to the average person) but in the world of rich rich people I don't think 120 million is "rich rich honey".  She is basically blowing through her boyfriends money and all she has that is her own is a crappy attitude.



I think Sutton and her ex are good at hiding assets. If Bravo needed a faux rich housewife and D&G needed a faux couture client, there are plenty better choices in LA.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Sutton is there to give the audience someone to hate or it would get boring fast. Although I wonder why didn’t they bring back Camille for that role? Sutton’s net worth has to be over $2mil but she isn’t “rich rich baby” as Rinna said. Garcelle seems chill but something about her down to earth vibe seems two faced.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sutton is odd and boring.  She is a try hard and is weirdly awkward.  She won’t be back next season.  

teddi....ugh. She’s embarrassing with the “I don’t care if you come” screams insecure and it’s super awkward to watch.


----------



## luckylove

pursegrl12 said:


> Sutton is odd and boring.  She is a try hard and is weirdly awkward.  She won’t be back next season.
> 
> teddi....ugh. She’s embarrassing with the “I don’t care if you come” screams insecure and it’s super awkward to watch.



I just don't think Teddi brings anything to the table; not sure why Bravo has her on the show. There just isn't much that is entertaining about her personality or storyline. Sutton, well not impressed at all yet.


----------



## LemonDrop

I am only watching at this point because I am stuck in the house. I am guessing Brandy Gate is going to be akin to Puppy Gate and that was so tedious.


----------



## purseinsanity

I still haven't watched.  The thought alone of seeing Teddi bores me to tears.  I really don't care who her father is.  It adds zero relevance to the show.


----------



## bisousx

I actually am more entertained this season than the last few. Must be the fresh dynamics without LVP’s constant need for passive aggression and tendency to manipulate Kyle for kicks. The dinner scene tonight was painfully awkward though


----------



## sgj99

I don’t like Sutton at all ... she’s rude and self-absorbed.


----------



## chowlover2

I totally agree about Sutton. It looks like Kyle gifted Teddi one of her mumus.


----------



## swags

That first impression game around the table was so dumb! 
Aaron and his description of what he does along with Denise’s embarrassment was more interesting.
Surprisingly, my favorite this season so far is Dorit.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

For all the money Sutton has  (or dosen't have )and goes on about style and haute couture, she has absolutely the most horrible taste in clothes.  Its like she wears a designer label just because its designer.   Sutton reminds me to some extent of the character of Eddie on Absolutely Fabulous but without the humor.

I will give credit to Sutton for one thing - Teddy is boring!

That dinner scene was just weird.  Denise's husband - what is he on?  Why does he believe people are following him? He sounds like a quack.  The only legal issue I could see is that he can't make medical claims about his treatments because he would then be found practicing medicine without a license.


----------



## 336

Faye’s face during Sutton talking during dinner made me laugh out loud.

Sutton is awful and definitely compensating for something because honestly, she was just an awful dinner guest bragging about her couture and carrying on at the dinner table and speaking to Teddi like that.


I don’t like Sutton.

Rinna needs to stop kissing Sutton’s a** because I’m 100% certain that Erika has way more money than Sutton.

Aaron was super weird. How funny is Erika “he’s not w doctor and he doesn’t even play one on tv!”


----------



## Coco.lover

I do think Teddy is boring BUT I would never say that to a person I just met. I would give them a chance first. It’s just manners. I didn’t like the pregnant comment either. What does her being pregnant have anything to do with her being boring!? For someone who talks about manners constantly Sutton has none. Sutton talking about Couture is like that crazy lady from season 1 talking about the $25k sunglasses. It’s tacky!!


----------



## StylishMD

Denise’s husband is batshit crazy. From an ACTUAL Doctor


----------



## bisbee

StylishMD said:


> Denise’s husband is batshit crazy. From an ACTUAL Doctor


I agree...I am not a doctor, but I know enough to realize he is talking nonsense.  And they are being followed?  They are both crazy.


----------



## TC1

How much weed did Aaron smoke with Mo before this? Crying out loud..sounds like a loon. I don't see him and his fancy frequency machine out here "curing" Covid. Since he claims he can "cure" everything. How embarassiing.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Why does Kyle look more and more like a clown? The highlight of that dinner was Mauricio’s high as a kite comment: Ya’ll are so sweet. These aren’t the girls I know!


----------



## simone72

Teddi brought this upon herself I mean who says you’re invited to my retreat but if you don’t come I don’t give a sh**t


----------



## pursegrl12

simone72 said:


> Teddi brought this upon herself I mean who says you’re invited to my retreat but if you don’t come I don’t give a sh**t



exactly!!!!! She just wants everyone to know by that statement that she won’t be offended except she’ll be extremely offended.

Sutton isn’t even that cute that she could pull off being a *****. She’s ugly and dresses awful.

High Mauricio is my favorite housewife!!!!

Ill tell ya what, Kyle is one lucky lady!


----------



## mokummeisje

Does Sutton have pink eye...? Or are those damn bangs just annoying me?


----------



## pjhm

Sutton shocked me with that horrible shift dress that looked awful one her, but her


chowlover2 said:


> I totally agree about Sutton. It looks like Kyle gifted Teddi one of her mumus.


the late great Phyllis Diller would walk out on stage wearing a sequined shift dress as a joke, Sutton’s ensemble reminded me of it, although this wasn’t a comedy show. Sutton is too plain and homely to carry off such an elitist attitude. I predict this will be her only season.


----------



## baghagg

Article of interest:

https://www.womenshealthmag.com/lif...um=cpm&utm_campaign=arb_fb_whm_m_am_g31899425


----------



## simone72

baghagg said:


> Article of interest:
> 
> https://www.womenshealthmag.com/lif...um=cpm&utm_campaign=arb_fb_whm_m_am_g31899425


That was interesting ! Bethenny was smart to include in her first contract that Bravo couldn’t profit from any of her businesses and this was way before Skinnygirl.


----------



## TC1

Oh....Aaron, I thought you don't need protection because you can cure anything? and NASA is using your intel?


----------



## RueMonge

pursegrl12 said:


> High Mauricio is my favorite housewife!!!!



Dead


----------



## simone72

Funny I went to check Sutton’s website for her boutique and she’s selling Kyle Shadida clothes on there.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

simone72 said:


> Funny I went to check Sutton’s website for her boutique and she’s selling Kyle Shadida clothes on there.


Could you post her website? Just curious. Thanks


----------



## Allisonfaye

Jayne1 said:


> Originally the cast of Chicago was first rate... then they started stunt casting and piped in songs for those who can't sing. I'm thinking of Christie Brinkley, NeNe Leakes, Brooke Shields, Ashlee Simpson, Rumer Willis ... and now Erika Jayne.
> 
> Do people actually pay money for tickets to these shows?



I did but not because EJ was in it. We just were going to NYC and that was one of the shows my daughter wanted to see. I would NEVER have gone to a show because EJ was in it.


----------



## simone72

CanuckBagLover said:


> Could you post her website? Just curious. Thanks


www.thesuttonconcept.com


----------



## CanuckBagLover

simone72 said:


> www.thesuttonconcept.com


Thanks.  Not that impressed.
God, I wish she would trim her bangs!


----------



## anabanana745

Sutton calling Teddy boring at the dinner...ooof. For someone who positions herself as polite with impeccable manners, it was certainly a strange move to give a backhanded compliment to the pregnant lady in front of the entire table [emoji849]


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

simone72 said:


> www.thesuttonconcept.com



Sutton carries a ton of Kyle’s clothing.  Is Kyle nice to Sutton so her clothes will be at the store?


----------



## Coco.lover

The most shocking thing for me is that her store director left Louis Vuitton to work for Sutton. Makes ZERO sense to me. 


theamericanchinadoll said:


> Sutton carries a ton of Kyle’s clothing.  Is Kyle nice to Sutton so her clothes will be at the store?


----------



## luckylove

Coco.lover said:


> The most shocking thing for me is that her store director left Louis Vuitton to work for Sutton. Makes ZERO sense to me.



Really?? So weird! Maybe just another fame hungry person hoping to be on tv and later hoping to launch their own gig??  What an odd decision!


----------



## Coco.lover

Its on her stores website. I Thought it was so strange too.
https://thesuttonconcept.com/the-sutton-concept/


luckylove said:


> Really?? So weird! Maybe just another fame hungry person hoping to be on tv and later hoping to launch their own gig??  What an odd decision!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Maybe he didn’t leave the luxury brand to work for her. Perhaps at the time he was in between jobs and it just so happens he was able to bring luxury name to his brand by his previous employers. Unless she paid him a sh*t ton more ...


----------



## meluvs2shop

anabanana745 said:


> Sutton calling Teddy boring at the dinner...ooof. For someone who positions herself as polite with impeccable manners, it was certainly a strange move to give a backhanded compliment to the pregnant lady in front of the entire table [emoji849]


I do agree with you. Uncalled for and immature. Plus her clamoring on about her RTW.  Teddi irritates me tho. Always starting something. Telling Denise in front of others, this is going to piss you off. Charlie...blah blah blah ...and Denise had the best line ever! That’s it? That’s what he called me? Oh, he’s called me worse.


----------



## pursegrl12

meluvs2shop said:


> I do agree with you. Uncalled for and immature. Plus her clamoring on about her RTW.  Teddi irritates me tho. Always starting something. Telling Denise in front of others, this is going to piss you off. Charlie...blah blah blah ...and Denise had the best line ever! That’s it? That’s what he called me? Oh, he’s called me worse.



that was great!


----------



## LemonDrop

Sutton seems manipulative and not in a smart way.


----------



## bisousx

-


----------



## NZMousee

TC1 said:


> Oh....Aaron, I thought you don't need protection because you can cure anything? and NASA is using your intel?
> View attachment 4721286


----------



## meluvs2shop

Aaron is a flake. Reminds me of the good looking jocks in HS that weren’t the sharpest tools in the shed.


----------



## sgj99

Watching last week’s episode with my husband (retired engineer from NASA) and his reaction to everything Aaron said was funny ... he wanted to know why that nut-job was on tv


----------



## Mrs.Z

meluvs2shop said:


> Aaron is a flake. Reminds me of the good looking jocks in HS that weren’t the sharpest tools in the shed.


He couldn’t even articulate what he does, it was embarrassing


----------



## Rouge H

Is Kyle trying to look like Demi Moore?


----------



## egak

Looking forward to watching the battle of Richards v Richards next week. Also, can Teddi please leave the show? She brings nothing to it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

This is show is so boring - Kyles fake outrage over Dorito being late for Teddie's retreat because she was getting glammed up.. 
And more fake tears from Kyle when confronted by Lisa R.

I was really disgusted about how they were having a very adult conversation about sex within hearing distance of children and teenagers.  I feel sorry Lisa's daughter and her anxiety issues but I feel she and her mother are using the show more to promote themselves (what ever happened to that modeling career?)  than providing public awareness of this mental health issue.

Honestly I wouldn't be watching if it weren't for the fact that my city is still under self isolation orders and I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## blkbarbie310

You can really see Kyle's efforts to step up as Queen Bee this season. She and Teddi are insufferable.


----------



## bisousx

It was very odd that, all of them being mothers, the ladies could not control themselves in front of Denise’s kids. Completely rude and tasteless.


----------



## luckylove

blkbarbie310 said:


> You can really see Kyle's efforts to step up as Queen Bee this season. She and Teddi are insufferable.



To me, Kyle had been after that thrown for years..She can slide back into obscurity as far as I am concerned.


----------



## purseinsanity

I finally watched the first two episodes after running out of literally everything else on my DVR.  Aaron and Denise are starting to look a wee bit cray cray.  Aaron can't even pronounce words correctly.  Most of it was just as I thought...boring.  I didn't mind Teddi in the first season but she is so boring.  That walk of hers on the runway was atrocious.  She should've gotten pointers from her ex stepmother.


----------



## LemonDrop

Well that was boring. Was Kyle talking about Denises hair and calling her a ragamuffin? I couldn’t figure out who she was talking about and why? What a b$$$$


----------



## 336

So Kyle goes nuts at Dorit about coming late, and then starts crying? Pfft. 

I liked Erika “I just like food” and her just casually eating fries while Kyle and Dorit screamed at each other.


----------



## luckylove

LemonDrop said:


> Well that was boring. Was Kyle talking about Denises hair and calling her a ragamuffin? I couldn’t figure out who she was talking about and why? What a b$$$$



Yep, she was calling Denise a ragamuffin. She was a guest in Denise's home; name calling and acting  all "mean girl" behind her back??  Seriously, she needs to grow some manners. Too much fake drama over nothing throughout episode.


----------



## chowlover2

It's pretty sad when the highlight of the show was a replay of LVP telling Kyle off last season. Andy needs to get rid of Kyle, her sister, Teddi and Rinna. I cannot stand seeing another season of Rinna and her 2 ugly daughters. The Hadid girls have nothing to worry about. Teddi is so boring Kyle who so desperately wants to be the Queen Bee is a sad replacement for Lisa. Andy better get down on hands and knees to bring LVP
 back!


----------



## robbins65

Kyle is insufferable.  Her true colors are really showing this season.   Total b@tch!


----------



## bisbee

chowlover2 said:


> It's pretty sad when the highlight of the show was a replay of LVP telling Kyle off last season. Andy needs to get rid of Kyle, her sister, Teddi and Rinna. I cannot stand seeing another season of Rinna and her 2 ugly daughters. The Hadid girls have nothing to worry about. Teddi is so boring Kyle who so desperately wants to be the Queen Bee is a sad replacement for Lisa. Andy better get down on hands and knees to bring LVP
> back!


Ugly daughters?  Really?  One thing not to like Rinna, but why disparage her daughters?


----------



## baghagg

bisbee said:


> Ugly daughters?  Really?  One thing not to like Rinna, but why disparage her daughters?


I agree, they are beauties!


----------



## pjhm

LemonDrop said:


> Well that was boring. Was Kyle talking about Denises hair and calling her a ragamuffin? I couldn’t figure out who she was talking about and why? What a b$$$$


It was not clear. Kyle’s meltdown was over the top too, with Mauricio walking her out as if Kyle had been hit by a meteorite. It seemed like fake rage to me, why would Kyle care if Dorit came late and was all glammed up? So stupid......


----------



## LemonDrop

pjhm said:


> It was not clear. Kyle’s meltdown was over the top too, with Mauricio walking her out as if Kyle had been hit by a meteorite. It seemed like fake rage to me, why would Kyle care if Dorit came late and was all glammed up? So stupid......



It’s like she’s reverting to age 13 to create drama.

Dorit said she “had a life!” I HAVE A LIFE TOO!!! 
Denise wears her hair in a ponytail EVERY. DAY!!!!


----------



## bagshopr

What a boring episode. Kyle was ridiculous in her outrage over Dorit being late to Teddi's event. Kyle, it's not your problem! And no one cares.
I was appalled at the adult conversation at Denise's party. At first I was relieved that Denise spoke up, but she should have shut it down immediately rather than going to the kids' table and telling them that the adults were talking about inappropriate stuff. Heck, that made the kids pay extra attention.


----------



## luckylove

bagshopr said:


> What a boring episode. Kyle was ridiculous in her outrage over Dorit being late to Teddi's event. Kyle, it's not your problem! And no one cares.
> I was appalled at the adult conversation at Denise's party. At first I was relieved that Denise spoke up, but she should have shut it down immediately rather than going to the kids' table and telling them that the adults were talking about inappropriate stuff. Heck, that made the kids pay extra attention.



completely agree!


----------



## swags

bisbee said:


> Ugly daughters?  Really?  One thing not to like Rinna, but why disparage her daughters?


They are ugly on the inside for sure. They aren’t bad looking but aren’t model material,


chowlover2 said:


> It's pretty sad when the highlight of the show was a replay of LVP telling Kyle off last season. Andy needs to get rid of Kyle, her sister, Teddi and Rinna. I cannot stand seeing another season of Rinna and her 2 ugly daughters. The Hadid girls have nothing to worry about. Teddi is so boring Kyle who so desperately wants to be the Queen Bee is a sad replacement for Lisa. Andy better get down on hands and knees to bring LVP
> back!


I’m over Rinna and her brat daughters as well! So tired of hearing about the younger ones anxiety problems. We all know she couldn’t hack it on her own and had to run home with mama. And if the brats anxiety was that bad she wouldn’t be filming. She was having a good time during her segment.

Kyle is no queen bee and for her to put down Denise”s hair when she is sitting there in those ghastly bangs trying to hide a facelift was comical. I enjoyed her running out crying,
I also agree, we should get LVP back!  She had a quick guest spot on the abc sitcom American Housewife this past week, it was nice to see her.


----------



## TC1

bagshopr said:


> What a boring episode. Kyle was ridiculous in her outrage over Dorit being late to Teddi's event. Kyle, it's not your problem! And no one cares.
> I was appalled at the adult conversation at Denise's party. At first I was relieved that Denise spoke up, but she should have shut it down immediately rather than going to the kids' table and telling them that the adults were talking about inappropriate stuff. Heck, that made the kids pay extra attention.


I'm not sure if you saw..but in the editing, you could see in the back where the kids table was..and the kids weren't there. So, I don't think they were there for the whole convo. Their father is Charlie Sheen I'm sure they've heard MUCH WORSE


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> I'm not sure if you saw..but in the editing, you could see in the back where the kids table was..and the kids weren't there. So, I don't think they were there for the whole convo. Their father is Charlie Sheen I'm sure they've heard MUCH WORSE


Exactly!


----------



## bagshopr

Denise's daughter said she heard the adults talking about threesomes. Maybe she heard it after the fact, though.


----------



## pjhm

Denise was the only woman at the table who was concerned about what the kids were hearing, shows how insensitive the other “mothers” are. If it were my kids or another’s, I’d shut that disgusting conversation off.


----------



## simone72

Nobody really wanted to go to Teddis boring retreat but for storyline Teddi decided to use Sutton as am excuse to cry at that dinner table and be insulted. Sorry but she’s so insecure don’t come come come you’re invited but I don’t want any of you there ! Boring episode horrible outfits especially Dorit I. Her bbq outfit ridiculous and the one she wore at retreat so bored


----------



## LemonDrop

In all reality none of them were at Teddis event because they wanted to be or wanted to support Teddi. They were there because Bravo scheduled group filming that day.  It was super evident in the fact that Teddi was sitting there having chips and drinks with the girls during the event free time.  She was required by Bravo. She is such a control freak you know in all reality she wanted to be running around her event prepping for the afternoon.


----------



## purseinsanity

robbins65 said:


> Kyle is insufferable.  Her true colors are really showing this season.   Total b@tch!


Kyle always has been insufferable.  She pretends to be friends with everyone just to be the Queen Bee.  I remember her being nasty to Brandi way back when Brandi first started (not that she's any rose either, but...)


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> They are ugly on the inside for sure. *They aren’t bad looking but aren’t model material.*
> 
> I’m over Rinna and her brat daughters as well! So tired of hearing about the younger ones anxiety problems. We all know she couldn’t hack it on her own and had to run home with mama. And if the brats anxiety was that bad she wouldn’t be filming. She was having a good time during her segment.



ITA.  Rinna and her daughters are ugly on the inside.  Her daughters (especially the younger one I think?) is a total brat and I really wonder if they're making up the "eating disorder" and "anxiety" to garner some sympathy.  If she has an eating disorder, the last thing you should be doing is putting her on camera so she can be subjected to comments about her appearance.  Their comments in Rinna's hometown and how she especially treats her father (on camera at that!) is appalling.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I wonder with LVP gone, the producers are asking them to create some drama and this is the best Kyle could manage. Seems fake to me.


----------



## luckylove

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I wonder with LVP gone, the producers are asking them to create some drama and this is the best Kyle could manage. Seems fake to me.



Yep, totally fake and cringeworthy.


----------



## purseinsanity

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I wonder with LVP gone, the producers are asking them to create some drama and this is the best Kyle could manage. Seems fake to me.


Kyle is not quite the actress she imagines herself to be.


----------



## CeeJay

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I wonder with LVP gone, the producers are asking them to create some drama and this is the best Kyle could manage. Seems fake to me.


Personally, I think this was happening way before LVP left the stage!  I honestly just can't get myself to watch any of these fools anymore, especially with the circumstances we have going on now!


----------



## robbins65

purseinsanity said:


> Kyle always has been insufferable.  She pretends to be friends with everyone just to be the Queen Bee.  I remember her being nasty to Brandi way back when Brandi first started (not that she's any rose either, but...)



I know she has!  But this season it seems worse!  Maybe because LVP is gone, and she feels she truly is queen and OG


----------



## luckylove

purseinsanity said:


> Kyle is not quite the actress she imagines herself to be.



She isn't the "friend" she imagines, the queen bee she imagines, the Hollywood legend/personality she imagines....


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kyle really has become a POS, WOW! 

Also I could not be around Teddi, I want to throat punch her lol


----------



## bisousx

Kyle has take a page out of LVP’s playbook and found a younger friend to make herself feel more powerful, worldly and rich. LVP had a habit of adopting pet projects like Brandi and Cedric, I always found it odd..


----------



## chowlover2

bisousx said:


> Kyle has take a page out of LVP’s playbook and found a younger friend to make herself feel more powerful, worldly and rich. LVP had a habit of adopting pet projects like Brandi and Cedric, I always found it odd..


I never understood it either.


----------



## Prufrock613

I see that Lesser Lisa’s mom Lois is going to be on this week.  Her only SL, so far, is trotting our family members and **** stirring.


----------



## Mrs.Z

The last episode was so boring!


----------



## Prufrock613

Mrs.Z said:


> The last episode was so boring!


I don’t think I’ve ever seen an episode that boring. _*Nothing *_happened except Lu drank.

I wanted 45 mins of my life.


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> This is show is so boring - Kyles fake outrage over Dorito being late for Teddie's retreat because she was getting glammed up..



I think Kyle is desperately jealous of Dorit's youth and sense of fashion/style.  She makes Kyle look like a shlub.
In addition to taking LVP's place,  i think Mauricio's financial success has blown up Kyle's ego and spending.



purseinsanity said:


> ITA.  Rinna and her daughters are ugly on the inside.  Her daughters (especially the younger one I think?) is a total brat and I really wonder if they're making up the "eating disorder" and "anxiety" to garner some sympathy.  If she has an eating disorder, the last thing you should be doing is putting her on camera so she can be subjected to comments about her appearance.  Their comments in Rinna's hometown and how she especially treats her father (on camera at that!) is appalling.



I don't think they are making up the daughters' eating disorder.  They are, however, not showing Lisa's eating disorder (she never eats) and Lisa's trashing of anyone not thin to her girls -- the "chub chubs" in Lisa's home town is one example.  Lisa bears a huge responsibility for her daughters' issues.

Lisa would whore out her daughters and mother if it meant camera time.  She is beyond disgusting.


----------



## TC1

^^ Well, to be honest....neither Dorit nor Kyle look like they used to. Kyle's probably just jealous that Dorit's surgeon did a better job


----------



## Glitterandstuds

^^ Agree BUT Dorit fashion is on point


----------



## Mrs.Z

Am I the only one who thinks Dorit looks absurd and like she’s perpetually dressed in a costume?


----------



## luckylove

It looks like Kyle may have bought herself some new Boobies?? I have never seen her in such a plunging neckline.


----------



## baghagg

Mrs.Z said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Dorit looks absurd and like she’s perpetually dressed in a costume?


Agreed


----------



## baghagg

luckylove said:


> It looks like Kyle may have bought herself some new Boobies?? I have never seen her in such a plunging neckline.


Agreed


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> I think Kyle is desperately jealous of Dorit's youth and sense of fashion/style.  She makes Kyle look like a shlub.
> In addition to taking LVP's place,  i think Mauricio's financial success has blown up Kyle's ego and spending.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they are making up the daughters' eating disorder.  They are, however, not showing Lisa's eating disorder (she never eats) and Lisa's trashing of anyone not thin to her girls -- the "chub chubs" in Lisa's home town is one example.  Lisa bears a huge responsibility for her daughters' issues.
> 
> Lisa would whore out her daughters and mother if it meant camera time.  She is beyond disgusting.


Kyle looks like a shrub! You made my night!

 Dorit and Erika Jane both have banging bodies so they can get away with the clothing they wear. Sutton is too short and stumpy for the clothing she wears.

 I think in the dictionary the phrase eating disorder has a pic of Lisa and her daughters.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Mrs.Z said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Dorit looks absurd and like she’s perpetually dressed in a costume?


I don’t like her style at all. Everything is so OTT to me. Even her reunion outfit with all those diamond encrusted pins. That would have given me a headache, no doubt.

And why would you have an “intimate” dinner party with tons of alcohol near children? Knowing full well the conversation could get raunchy as it does when I’m with my girlfriends. Lol Have the kids eat inside. I dunno, but there’s a time and a place for everything.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I miss Lisa Vanderpump. Her backstabbing or snide remarks are fun.  Now it is just petty BS.  The only person still worth watching is Erika Jane.


----------



## baghagg

Does anyone know why someone was wearing a CV19ish mask during Lisa Rinna's daughters' fashion photoshoot?  This footage tonight had to be shot at least 6 months ago..


----------



## luckylove

baghagg said:


> Does anyone know why someone was wearing a CV19ish mask during Lisa Rinna's daughters' fashion photoshoot?  This footage tonight had to be shot at least 6 months ago..



We were all wondering the same thing in my house...


----------



## baghagg

luckylove said:


> We were all wondering the same thing in my house...


... Also, I must have missed something, what is Erika's clubhouse???  So confused lol


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> Does anyone know why someone was wearing a CV19ish mask during Lisa Rinna's daughters' fashion photoshoot?  This footage tonight had to be shot at least 6 months ago..


Maybe it was Bravo creative editing and done more recently but made to look like it was done back then?


----------



## Coco.lover

I don't understand why Denise took such an issue with the threesome talk when she every week she talks  about her husbands size. I don't think it was appropriate convo with the kids nearby but her kids must watch the show right ?!


----------



## TC1

Rinna 'When you grow up in the shadow of a celebrity parent"  Ok lady settle down
Garcelle has a nanny? her kids are 12 and she only has them 50/50...


----------



## TC1

baghagg said:


> ... Also, I must have missed something, what is Erika's clubhouse???  So confused lol


Pretty sure last season it was just called her office. lol
Amelia saying "I need a fu*king drink" and Rinna just nodding and saying "ok" ummm, she's 18?


----------



## sgj99

Mrs.Z said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Dorit looks absurd and like she’s perpetually dressed in a costume?



I can say several things about Dorit’s style:
* she doesn’t wear the clothes, they wear her.
*she looks like a walking advertisement with all the labels
*she tries too hard, the styles don’t look comfortable or natural on her.


----------



## Mrs.Z

sgj99 said:


> I can say several things about Dorit’s style:
> * she doesn’t wear the clothes, they wear her.
> *she looks like a walking advertisement with all the labels
> *she tries too hard, the styles don’t look comfortable or natural on her.


Spot on analysis!



baghagg said:


> Does anyone know why someone was wearing a CV19ish mask during Lisa Rinna's daughters' fashion photoshoot?  This footage tonight had to be shot at least 6 months ago..


I think the daughter had a cold and wasn’t going to stay home so she brought a mask.  I heard Rinna say something to the effect of I don’t want to get sick.



baghagg said:


> ... Also, I must have missed something, what is Erika's clubhouse???  So confused lol


I think, if I recall last season, it’s just like her own little creative space/studio, or at least that is what it’s supposed to be.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I watched last night and the only part I enjoyed was Lisa's mother.
I am done with show.  None of these women are likeable, entertaining, lead interesting or glamorous lives. And the drama and story lines are so scripted.  I just can't do it anymore.


----------



## pjhm

I kind of enjoyed watching Kyle get called out by Denise for causing such a commotion about Dorit’s glam, and accusing the others for being fake, as if Kyle isn’t.......


----------



## luckylove

Will someone please explain what is up with Kyles Over the top tacky hairstyles  this season? It's not just the bangs, but its the side pieces pulled out of the ponytail, the height of the poofy hair, the garish makeup... She looks like a caricature! Is this just a bad attempt to cover face lift scars? IDK, she looks bizarre!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Coco.lover said:


> I don't understand why Denise took such an issue with the threesome talk when she every week she talks  about her husbands size. I don't think it was appropriate convo with the kids nearby but her kids must watch the show right ?!


I thought the same exact thing. Like your kids haven’t seen an episode or even sneaked in an episode. Girl, please.


----------



## meluvs2shop

luckylove said:


> Will someone please explain what is up with Kyles Over the top tacky hairstyles  this season? It's not just the bangs, but its the side pieces pulled out of the ponytail, the height of the poofy hair, the garish makeup... She looks like a caricature! Is this just a bad attempt to cover face lift scars? IDK, she looks bizarre!


I did notice she’s not looking like her cute self this season. The bangs are for a movie role she said but everything is extra, I agree.


----------



## simone72

meluvs2shop said:


> I did notice she’s not looking like her cute self this season. The bangs are for a movie role she said but everything is extra, I agree.





luckylove said:


> Will someone please explain what is up with Kyles Over the top tacky hairstyles  this season? It's not just the bangs, but its the side pieces pulled out of the ponytail, the height of the poofy hair, the garish makeup... She looks like a caricature! Is this just a bad attempt to cover face lift scars? IDK, she looks bizarre!


Someone mentioned maybe a facelift and she’s trying to cover up the scars with her hair


----------



## simone72

I agree show is just ingenuine unlike New York where at least there’s some sort of friendship there. Let’s face it Kyle walks out of the dinner and next thing she’s inviting everyone to a girls night out or weekend ? We all know if she didn’t sign a contract she wouldn’t do it. 
Dorit going at it w Sutton for no reason so scripted and Rinna who is suppposed to be her friend threw her u see the bus. Why does Sutton even want to be on this show ?


----------



## bagshopr

Why was Sutton crying at dinner? I watched the show twice and still missed it. Did her ridiculous shoes hurt?


----------



## luckylove

simone72 said:


> Someone mentioned maybe a facelift and she’s trying to cover up the scars with her hair



Her stylist can't think of more stylish ways to disguise the scars?? It's just terribly unflattering and old fashioned. Sleek straight hair with a side swept bang will still cover most scars. It leads me to wonder if it's just poor taste...


----------



## sgj99

luckylove said:


> Will someone please explain what is up with Kyles Over the top tacky hairstyles  this season? It's not just the bangs, but its the side pieces pulled out of the ponytail, the height of the poofy hair, the garish makeup... She looks like a caricature! Is this just a bad attempt to cover face lift scars? IDK, she looks bizarre!



she looks like a dark-haired Ivana ***** circa 1982


----------



## luckylove

sgj99 said:


> she looks like a dark-haired Ivana ***** circa 1982



.... but a bit more goth, perhaps


----------



## simone72

bagshopr said:


> Why was Sutton crying at dinner? I watched the show twice and still missed it. Did her ridiculous shoes hurt?


She was ganged up by Dorit because when the came out of the car /bus Sutton said she was going to freak out because someone was there and was uncomfortable. This was being totally exaggerated by Dorit because she thought Sutton was going to go mental and make a scene at Rinnas event. Turns out she was just upset over a business venture w Joey maloof the same hair/ makeup guy she shares w Rinna and felt uncomfortable if he was there. Turns out he wasn’t there. Dorit went on her case at dinner and Rinna sided w Dorit saying it would have been unacceptable  that she would have acted like that. Again nothing happened just some scripted nonsense. Sutton felt attacked and started crying and said never would she have behaved like that regardless of if he would have been there. Just another dumb storyline


----------



## bisousx

My husband asked why the ladies are crying in every episode


----------



## Coco.lover

It was disgusting the way Dorit acted and Rinna was just as mean spirited. I didn’t wish ill on anyone but I can’t wait until the last reaming cards fall for Dorit and Pk. I still have no clue what the hell he does for a living. 


simone72 said:


> She was ganged up by Dorit because when the came out of the car /bus Sutton said she was going to freak out because someone was there and was uncomfortable. This was being totally exaggerated by Dorit because she thought Sutton was going to go mental and make a scene at Rinnas event. Turns out she was just upset over a business venture w Joey maloof the same hair/ makeup guy she shares w Rinna and felt uncomfortable if he was there. Turns out he wasn’t there. Dorit went on her case at dinner and Rinna sided w Dorit saying it would have been unacceptable  that she would have acted like that. Again nothing happened just some scripted nonsense. Sutton felt attacked and started crying and said never would she have behaved like that regardless of if he would have been there. Just another dumb storyline


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pjhm said:


> I kind of enjoyed watching Kyle get called out by Denise for causing such a commotion about Dorit’s glam, and accusing the others for being fake, as if Kyle isn’t.......


I liked that too. Denise is giving off a I don't give flying **** vibe this season.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Pretty sure last season it was just called her office. lol
> *Amelia saying "I need a fu*king drink" and Rinna just nodding and saying "ok" ummm, she's 18?*



OMG my thoughts exactly!  I actually rewound it to see if I heard it properly.  Who wants to bet that she'll have a DUI a la Bella Hadid soon?  
And what's up with the other daughter?  She looks like she had a nose job, lip fillers and the red hair...is she trying to look like Black Widow?  She looks like some Eastern European femme fatale wannabe.


----------



## purseinsanity

luckylove said:


> Will someone please explain what is up with Kyles Over the top tacky hairstyles  this season? It's not just the bangs, but its the side pieces pulled out of the ponytail, the height of the poofy hair, the garish makeup... She looks like a caricature! Is this just a bad attempt to cover face lift scars? IDK, she looks bizarre!


ITA.  I also agree with someone else who asked if she had a boob job.  She looked practically naked with a blazer at Erica's "clubhouse".  For someone with fake boobs, teeth, lashes, nose job, likely face lift, and God knows what else, she's certainly quite the expert on "fakeness".


----------



## bagshopr

simone72 said:


> She was ganged up by Dorit because when the came out of the car /bus Sutton said she was going to freak out because someone was there and was uncomfortable. This was being totally exaggerated by Dorit because she thought Sutton was going to go mental and make a scene at Rinnas event. Turns out she was just upset over a business venture w Joey maloof the same hair/ makeup guy she shares w Rinna and felt uncomfortable if he was there. Turns out he wasn’t there. Dorit went on her case at dinner and Rinna sided w Dorit saying it would have been unacceptable  that she would have acted like that. Again nothing happened just some scripted nonsense. Sutton felt attacked and started crying and said never would she have behaved like that regardless of if he would have been there. Just another dumb storyline


Thank you, it seems like a huge overreaction. These ladies have some bad hormones.


----------



## pjhm

Re: Kyle....)It’s so peculiar because she went from being very attractive a couple seasons ago, to now being not so much....I think she’s had too much work done. Should have left well enough alone, maybe that’s why she cries so much, she knows she doesn’t look that hot anymore.


----------



## purseinsanity

Is it me, or are they trying to portray Mauricio as constantly stoned?  Maybe he always was, but it's really highlighted now.


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> Is it me, or are they trying to portray Mauricio as constantly stoned?  Maybe he always was, but it's really highlighted now.


I noticed that as well. Is his business doing that badly? You wouldn't know it by Kyle's spending.


----------



## Coco.lover

chowlover2 said:


> I noticed that as well. Is his business doing that badly? You wouldn't know it by Kyle's spending.


Wait his business isn't going well?


----------



## chowlover2

Coco.lover said:


> Wait his business isn't going well?


He was being sued by a couple of people and some brokers left his business.


----------



## swags

Can’t stand Rinnas daughters and their “clothing line” Like they did any actual work. Why does the 18 year old need a f@cking drink? Won’t that make her anxiety worse?
The other drama is just as dumb. Kyle is going to be Cryle this season. Sutton is bizarre and unnecessary.


----------



## meluvs2shop

New tag line: I’m fu@&in$ Denise Richards, Kyle. Lol Boom!
While I do remember Denise in her heyday she did go downhill after Charlie Sheen. Although, her little reality show with her dad redeemed her for a short bit. But the Housewives showcases the true Denise. She’s off her rocker a bit. But she is making some sense this season. Sometimes.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

simone72 said:


> I agree show is just ingenuine unlike New York where at least there’s some sort of friendship there. Let’s face it Kyle walks out of the dinner and next thing she’s inviting everyone to a girls night out or weekend ? We all know if she didn’t sign a contract she wouldn’t do it.
> Dorit going at it w Sutton for no reason so scripted and Rinna who is suppposed to be her friend threw her u see the bus. Why does Sutton even want to be on this show ?



That is exactly my thought and what I’ve been saying. Petty Sutton is such a horrible addition and doesn’t add any entertainment value. Leah from RHONY is actually entertaining and funny.  This season appears heavily scripted. Denise, Dorit, and Kyle’s over the top responses are dead giveaway.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

purseinsanity said:


> Is it me, or are they trying to portray Mauricio as constantly stoned?  Maybe he always was, but it's really highlighted now.



If I was dragged on this show, I’d be constantly stoned too.


----------



## luckylove

theamericanchinadoll said:


> If I was dragged on this show, I’d be constantly stoned too.



So funny!


----------



## LemonDrop

I thought it was funny when Dorit was upset at Sutton for saying, “I’m going to flip out” and Kyle says, “this is being blown out of proportion”.


----------



## luckylove

What is it with this cast.... there is just nothing going on with them other than fake scripted drama/storylines... huge fake upset from Kyle toward Dorit over being glammed up for Teddi's "workshop."... Fake fear coming from Dorit toward Sutton for saying she might "flip out." Last season's dreadful puppy gate.... Ladies, surely you have rich, full lives with compelling REAL things happening in them which m might make for better storylines? What is with all this nonsense they have been spewing at us as viewers and expecting us to buy into it as a real storyline. It's just a bunch of faux drama that is dull and insulting the viewers at this point. If we can't have a decent plausible storyline, can we at least bring back some real glamour and eye candy? Of course, the Denise Richards pending story line may help the show from falling off a cliff.... one can hope...


----------



## TC1

Dorit being asked to decorate that Italian Olive Garden restaurant?..LOL can you imagine the shade she'd be throwing if anyone else said they were going to partner with one of those?


----------



## Coco.lover

PK and Dorit are so cringeworthy . They try so hard to look in love


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> Dorit being asked to decorate that Italian Olive Garden restaurant?..LOL can you imagine the shade she'd be throwing if anyone else said they were going to partner with one of those?


I know, that chain is known for being purposely ultra tacky what is she doing???


----------



## chowlover2

Mrs.Z said:


> I know, that chain is known for being purposely ultra tacky what is she doing???


The plus side is that no matter what she does it should look better.


----------



## Coco.lover

I love how Erika  shut that it really quick. Dorit is terrible the Sutton thing just shows how a terrible person she is.


----------



## baghagg

Watching the show tonight seeing how they are setting up Denise Richard's upcoming staged walk off the set and quitting the show.. it's all so contrived.


----------



## Coco.lover

The room Dorit decorated. Lemons for Capri Groundbreaking. It's on the restaurants website for the Encino location.


----------



## simone72

Coco.lover said:


> The room Dorit decorated. Lemons for Capri Groundbreaking. It's on the restaurants website for the Encino location.


Did they really need Dorit for this lol


----------



## Mrs.Z

simone72 said:


> Did they really need Dorit for this lol


Nope, they can do contrived “Italian” all on their own I’m sure!


----------



## kemilia

chowlover2 said:


> The plus side is that no matter what she does it should look better.


Aww, come on! I love my Buca, tacky is what I expect and love. I went there once on my birthday and they put a GINORMOUS candelabra on our table--tall and fully lit up with candles, dripping too, I loved it!


----------



## LemonDrop

It's Buca di Beppo not Olive Garden correct?


----------



## swags

LemonDrop said:


> It's Buca di Beppo not Olive Garden correct?


Yes. Not sure why they would need Dorit. I wonder if production sets these things up. 
Is that a wrap on her swimsuit career?


----------



## swags

I had to laugh at Rinna about the family going to therapy over their girls being a$$holes! What’s the therapist supposed to say?


----------



## 336

I love Erika this season shutting down Sutton and her faux manners. “you’re a guest in my house”


----------



## TC1

LemonDrop said:


> It's Buca di Beppo not Olive Garden correct?


Yes, I just forgot the name so I said "Italian Olive Garden"
Why did Dorit wear pajamas to Erika's house??
I do like Erica being more involved this season..opening her home, etc.


----------



## LemonDrop

Is it just me !!!????? 
But this is my first season with a 4K TV. And  Rinna?!  Whoa. I'm not sure if it's the 4K or she has just done too much to her face or both.  But she is so lumpy and rough looking. I don't mean to be mean. But 4K does not suit her. 

oh and she needs to let her daughters fail.  Letting the one come back to LA and then basically running a clothing line but pretending the daughters are successfully running it is going to fail miserably.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Erika has a fantastic figure. That’s why I was in shock at what Kyle had her wear for her fashion show. But Erika was gracious about it and didn’t say a word. I know she likes her alter ego A LOT but I’d like to see her in better/nicer more tailored clothes.


----------



## chowlover2

TC1 said:


> Yes, I just forgot the name so I said "Italian Olive Garden"
> Why did Dorit wear pajamas to Erika's house??
> I do like Erica being more involved this season..opening her home, etc.


I also liked Tom interacting with the ladies. I felt like I finally got them as a couple. Of all the ladies Erika has a banging body.

No matter what Kyle wears it is always too tight, and she is much thinner than when they stated out. I think she picks out clothing that is too small. She should do some body contouring and take Sutton with her. I don't care what or how expensive Sutton's clothing is, it looks awful. She has a body like Sponge Bob. I am also thinking Kyle felt she would wear the crown with Lisa gone, but I don't think the other ladies are having that. 

I love Garcelle and am really liking Denise this year. And I thought Dorit was wearing her pj's too!


----------



## simone72

chowlover2 said:


> I also liked Tom interacting with the ladies. I felt like I finally got them as a couple. Of all the ladies Erika has a
> No matter what Kyle wears it is always too tight, and she is much thinner than when they stated out. I think she picks out clothing that is too small. She should do some body contouring and take Sutton with her. I don't care what or how expensive Sutton's clothing is, it looks awful. She has a body like Sponge Bob. I am also thinking Kyle felt she would wear the crown with Lisa gone, but I don't think the other ladies are having that.
> 
> I love Garcelle and am really liking Denise this year. And I thought Dorit was wearing her pj's too!


Spongebob! You cracked me up ! 
True about Kyle no style at all and always tugging at her clothes. She can afford the best she should invest in a good meal plan and workout.


----------



## Rouge H

I was more concerned seeing her older Golden drinking pool water.


----------



## TC1

simone72 said:


> Spongebob! You cracked me up !
> True about Kyle no style at all and always tugging at her clothes. She can afford the best she should invest in a good meal plan and workout.


You can tell Kyle gets lipo and pretends it's from hard work. Her body is soft and misshapen. When I saw Sutton's Bambi legs I was shocked. Sponge Bob, I'm dead


----------



## pursegrl12

Exactly, let’s be honest, besides Teddi, no one is working out to get those bodies. It’s all lipo and tummy tucks. Dorit just doesn’t eat.


----------



## TC1

I LOL'd when Kyle saw Rinna and Erika in the same outfit and said "I almost bought that too"  Suuuure Kyle. As if that resembles anything to her taste/shape.


----------



## CeeJay

swags said:


> Yes. Not sure why they would need Dorit. I wonder if production sets these things up.
> Is that a wrap on her swimsuit career?


Might be, remember .. one of her major investors is suing her, so whatever "profit" she may have made, will now be sucked up into legal fees and likely having to pay the investor back (with interest)!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Mrs.Z said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Dorit looks absurd and like she’s perpetually dressed in a costume?



OMG. I am a few episodes behind but that black zebra top with  the black hate and the gucci top? She used to look good in the  beginning. Now she looks like a drag queen.


----------



## Rouge H

CeeJay said:


> Might be, remember .. one of her major investors is suing her, so whatever "profit" she may have made, will now be sucked up into legal fees and likely having to pay the investor back (with interest)!



Dorit settled


----------



## LemonDrop

I feel like the extent of Dorit's design input was looking through Bucca Di Beppo's corporate approved idea book and picking the "Fresh Almafi lemon" theme.


----------



## bagshopr

So far this season is incredibly boring. YAWN.


----------



## anabanana745

LemonDrop said:


> I feel like the extent of Dorit's design input was looking through Bucca Di Beppo's corporate approved idea book and picking the "Fresh Almafi lemon" theme.



[emoji817]


----------



## lulilu

Am I the only one who's read (on twitter and elsewhere) a rumor that Rinna and her DH do not live together and that he has an alcohol problem -- and that these are the issues that Kim was threatening to discuss at that dinner where Rinna jumped up and broke the wine glass?


----------



## pursegrl12

lulilu said:


> Am I the only one who's read (on twitter and elsewhere) a rumor that Rinna and her DH do not live together and that he has an alcohol problem -- and that these are the issues that Kim was threatening to discuss at that dinner where Rinna jumped up and broke the wine glass?



I just assumed they don’t live together and have 0 relationship    You can tell from how they are when they’re together


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> Am I the only one who's read (on twitter and elsewhere) a rumor that Rinna and her DH do not live together and that he has an alcohol problem -- and that these are the issues that Kim was threatening to discuss at that dinner where Rinna jumped up and broke the wine glass?





pursegrl12 said:


> I just assumed they don’t live together and have 0 relationship    You can tell from how they are when they’re together



Really?  I never read anything to this effect, and although he seems not to be 'in the loop,' so to speak, as it pertains to their day-to-day, I never really thought anything more of it.. wow, that's too bad..


----------



## LemonDrop

I sat next to Rinna and HH in an airport coffee shop a while back.  I have the stalking pics  but he never put the newspaper down and she never put her phone down. She even talked at her phone  if that makes sense.  The brief 15 minutes I observed them they just seemed like an average married couple wrapped up in their own worlds.


----------



## simone72

LemonDrop said:


> I sat next to Rinna and HH in an airport coffee shop a while back.  I have the stalking pics  but he never put the newspaper down and she never put her phone down. She even talked at her phone  if that makes sense.  The brief 15 minutes I observed them they just seemed like an average married couple wrapped up in their own worlds.


They’ve been together forever trust me I would t think this was anything weird if I saw them at the airport one reading a newspaper the other on her phone it sounds like typical married life !!


----------



## LemonDrop

simone72 said:


> They’ve been together forever trust me I would t think this was anything weird if I saw them at the airport one reading a newspaper the other on her phone it sounds like typical married life !!



I didn't think it was weird. I said "they just seemed like an average married couple". Maybe you were just replying to the thread in general.


----------



## swags

It sounds like Harry is on the road a lot for work and probably to be away fro the madness.


----------



## simone72

LemonDrop said:


> I didn't think it was weird. I said "they just seemed like an average married couple". Maybe you were just replying to the thread in general.


Yep! I was agreeing w you I’ve been married for just as long you can find me on my phone and my husband on his lol!


----------



## limom

What on earth does Denise’s hunky well endowed husband do for a living?
I like Denise but this show is too low brow for her. Same goes for Garcelle, Fancy does not deserve this, imo.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> What on earth does Denise’s hunky well endowed husband do for a living?
> I like Denise but this show is too low brow for her. Same goes for Garcelle, Fancy does not deserve this, imo.



If you missed the dinner party episode, this sums it up with a video clip:

https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...hards-husband-aaron-phypers-explains-his-job/

I don’t know what he does though


----------



## TC1

bisousx said:


> If you missed the dinner party episode, this sums it up with a video clip:
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...hards-husband-aaron-phypers-explains-his-job/
> 
> I don’t know what he does though


Do we think HE knows what he does?


----------



## limom

Speaking of husband, did Mauricio completely give up caring  about his business?
Unless, he is launching a new marijuana business, he might want to try to appear sober.
Nobody wants to hire a flaky, high realtor, imo.
Kyle’s face changes so much from season to season, it is incredibly weird.
Her daughters are far from models material, same goes with Lisa’s, imo.
They are just pretty girls, a dime a dozen in LA.
I guess the New school is the new USC, anyone can get in as long as they can pay, huh?
Denise’s house is lovely, imo. It is more than Cute. It is lived in. I’d rather live there than in Erika’s mausoleum.
Although Erika doesn’t really live there, right?
So the story line for the year, is that Denise slept with Brandy?
Are we also supposed to believe that Denise turned into a prude? I don’t believe that Denise bedded Brandy, only because she has better taste, imo.
Is brandy getting paid for this stupid story line?


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> Speaking of husband, did Mauricio completely give up caring  about his business?
> Unless, he is launching a new marijuana business, he might want to try to appear sober.
> Nobody wants to hire a flaky, high realtor, imo.
> Kyle’s face changes so much from season to season, it is incredibly weird.
> Her daughters are far from models material, same goes with Lisa’s, imo.
> They are just pretty girls, a dime a dozen in LA.
> I guess the New school is the new USC, anyone can get in as long as they can pay, huh?
> Denise’s house is lovely, imo. It is more than Cute. It is lived in. I’d rather live there than in Erika’s mausoleum.
> Although Erika doesn’t really live there, right?
> So the story line for the year, is that Denise slept with Brandy?
> Are we also supposed to believe that Denise turned into a prude? I don’t believe that Denise bedded Brandy, only because she has better taste, imo.
> Is brandy getting paid for this stupid story line?



Agree about Mo. It's embarrassing how obviously stoned he is all the time.


----------



## limom

Allisonfaye said:


> Agree about Mo. It's embarrassing how obviously stoned he is all the time.


I am expecting a new highly profitable marijuana business in the works.
No way, that he would agree to be portrayed that way otherwise.


----------



## anabanana745

limom said:


> Speaking of husband, did Mauricio completely give up caring  about his business?
> Unless, he is launching a new marijuana business, he might want to try to appear sober.
> Nobody wants to hire a flaky, high realtor, imo.
> Kyle’s face changes so much from season to season, it is incredibly weird.
> Her daughters are far from models material, same goes with Lisa’s, imo.
> They are just pretty girls, a dime a dozen in LA.
> I guess the New school is the new USC, anyone can get in as long as they can pay, huh?
> Denise’s house is lovely, imo. It is more than Cute. It is lived in. I’d rather live there than in Erika’s mausoleum.
> Although Erika doesn’t really live there, right?
> So the story line for the year, is that Denise slept with Brandy?
> Are we also supposed to believe that Denise turned into a prude? I don’t believe that Denise bedded Brandy, only because she has better taste, imo.
> Is brandy getting paid for this stupid story line?



What do you mean Erika doesn’t live in her home? Where does she live?


----------



## limom

anabanana745 said:


> What do you mean Erika doesn’t live in her home? Where does she live?


In her condo.


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> I also liked Tom interacting with the ladies. I felt like I finally got them as a couple. Of all the ladies Erika has a banging body.
> 
> No matter what Kyle wears it is always too tight, and she is much thinner than when they stated out. I think she picks out clothing that is too small. She should do some body contouring and take Sutton with her. I don't care what or how expensive Sutton's clothing is, it looks awful. She has a body like Sponge Bob. I am also thinking Kyle felt she would wear the crown with Lisa gone, but I don't think the other ladies are having that.
> 
> I love Garcelle and am really liking Denise this year. And I thought Dorit was wearing her pj's too!


Kyle even looks uncomfortable in her ill fitting jeans and shirt.


----------



## anabanana745

limom said:


> In her condo.



Oh is it also in BH? Why would she have another place?


----------



## limom

anabanana745 said:


> Oh is it also in BH? Why would she have another place?


Her marital house is in Pasadena and her condo is In downtown LA.
Pasadena is a hike, plus I think that her marriage to the delightful Mr Girardi has ran his course.


----------



## pursegrl12

limom said:


> Her marital house is in Pasadena and her condo is In downtown LA.
> Pasadena is a hike, plus I think that her marriage to the delightful Mr Girardi has ran his course.



oh wow......interesting......


----------



## simone72

I agree  why is Garcelle doing this show ? Must be slow in the actors studio she’s better than this


----------



## simone72

Poor Mauricio always has to appease his dumb wife and her ridiculous arguments to drag attention to herself. Could be a little more a Kathy her sister a little more class goes a long way !


----------



## Coco.lover

Does Casamigos sponsor Denise? So tacky to show up to  a wine tasting with a bottle of tequila and this coming from a tequila drinker.


----------



## TC1

So, the group seems to be fine and make ammends..then every day they start over by starting a fight about the same thing all over again?


----------



## Chanel4Eva

What is going on with Rinna’s face? It almost looks painful. She is very lumpy and looks like she enhanced her cheeks again for the millionth time


----------



## 336

Was it really necessary to keep the green birkin on the table? Eye roll.


----------



## bagsforme

Rinna just won't stop bringing up the party talk.  This season is a bore again.  I've stopped watching all other HW shows and about to stop this one too.  Always the same thing each season.  One little thing happens at the beginning then all season is focused on that.


----------



## limom

bagsforme said:


> Rinna just won't stop bringing up the party talk.  This season is a bore again.  I've stopped watching all other HW shows and about to stop this one too.  Always the same thing each season.  One little thing happens at the beginning then all season is focused on that.


It is even worst now as all they have left is a bunch of actresses...
It seems like Denise was able to get her acting career rebooted thru her appearance on this show.
I don’t think her crazy husband will get any business from this show.
Nevertheless, I can see why she keeps him around. He is like the manny with awesome side benefits.
Her dad is a total cat daddy too!
Kyle and her family did the best financially out of the entire franchise.


----------



## luckylove

bagsforme said:


> Rinna just won't stop bringing up the party talk.  This season is a bore again.  I've stopped watching all other HW shows and about to stop this one too.  Always the same thing each season.  One little thing happens at the beginning then all season is focused on that.



They try to make a huge deal out of one little thing to avoid talking about their real lives. It's fake and insulting to the viewers to have faux drama all the time surrounding minor nothings. Has anyone else noticed Rhinna is constantly stirring the pot or pointing fingers at other people's problems (Kim's alcoholism, Yolanda's "munchausen" syndrome, LVP's manipulativeness around puppy gate and more)... but NEVER does she focus on herself and her own life unless she is selling her crappy clothes or using her daughter's as a storyline in lieu of revealing anything of her own life. It's just a bunch of finger pointing at others always. She has never allowed herself to be the storyline.


----------



## limom

Every franchise need a bone collector. Rinna is it.
Rinna has no problem exploiting her daughters, mother though.
Only her and Harry Hamlin are off limits.


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> Every franchise need a bone collector. Rinna is it.
> Rinna has no problem exploiting her daughters, mother though.
> Only her and Harry Hamlin are off limits.



I would actually love to see the other women call her out on it and flip the script...


----------



## limom

luckylove said:


> I would actually love to see the other women call her out on it and flip the script...


Kim Richards tried but her own sister bailed on her. If Richards had had some support, the beans would have been spilled in the famous Amsterdam’s restaurant’s scene.


----------



## RueMonge

luckylove said:


> They try to make a huge deal out of one little thing to avoid talking about their real lives. It's fake and insulting to the viewers to have faux drama all the time surrounding minor nothings.


You nailed it. We want to see their real lives.


----------



## Allisonfaye

anabanana745 said:


> Oh is it also in BH? Why would she have another place?



Are you sure she is downtown? That looked like Hollywood to me but it was a quick outside shot.


----------



## bagshopr

I guess the threesome conversation will become last year's puppygate. The ladies had a point- why is Denise so upset when she talks constantly about her sex life and her husband's penis size? Perhaps she is remorseful about her past topics of conversation. If so, just explain this to the group and change the subject, no need to be judgmental. Also, the comment she made about the ice sculpture being Eloise's choice- I don't believe that, she was just trying to get sympathy. However I don't think it was anyone's business that she had an ice sculpture at her party, just like it was no one's business that some of the women looked glam for Teddi's event.
I think Kyle is overanxious and overinvolved this season. And I think that Sutton and Garcelle don't fit into the group; I believe Garcelle is distancing herself on purpose!


----------



## anabanana745

limom said:


> Her marital house is in Pasadena and her condo is In downtown LA.
> Pasadena is a hike, plus I think that her marriage to the delightful Mr Girardi has ran his course.



What makes you say that? They have been together a pretty long time and let’s be honest not sure how many years he has left


----------



## TC1

Sutton sure has been filmed a lot considering she isn't an actual HW. Garcelle is boring, IMO


----------



## limom

anabanana745 said:


> What makes you say that? They have been together a pretty long time and let’s be honest not sure how many years he has left


It feels like they live two separate lives. 
They might have reconnected with the quarantine. 
He is 80 and judging from his mental facilities and his physical form, he could live another 15 years, maybe more...




TC1 said:


> Sutton sure has been filmed a lot considering she isn't an actual HW. Garcelle is boring, IMO


She was a wife at first then she got demoted because of her ex husband.


----------



## LemonDrop

limom said:


> She was a wife at first then she got *demoted because of her ex husband*.



What do you mean? You can tell it was planned she was going to be a wife. They have shown at least once doing the candid interviews. What happened?


----------



## swags

LemonDrop said:


> What do you mean? You can tell it was planned she was going to be a wife. They have shown at least once doing the candid interviews. What happened?


I read that her ex would not let her children film.

https://pagesix.com/2020/05/22/sutt...ted-on-rhobh-because-her-kids-werent-on-show/


----------



## swags

I wish Denise hadn’t fallen into the rabbit hole about the threesome conversation.  It was in poor taste but her kids probably weren’t shocked. She does seem to have nicer children than the others. Her older girls do not seem like brats like Rinnas disgusting daughters.
And her little Eloise seems really sweet.
It felt like Rinna and Kyle wanted to portray Denise’s daughters as raging sluts. Bringing up Charlie was a way to drive that point home. Personally, it looks like Denise has done a pretty good job of keeping them down to earth despite their dads behavior,


----------



## TC1

Denise told the group Charlie brought a hooker to Thanksgiving. She opened herself up to these kinds of conversations. Denise is talking about both sides of her mouth with this..even Sammie said "we thought it was funny mom, no big deal" All one one of them has to say is...you think your kids aren't embarrassed by Charlie's 3 month media rant about drinking Tiger Blood, showing off hookers and then topping it off with an HIV announcement? 
Sheesh.


----------



## LemonDrop

I am guessing what really bothers Denise is that they didn't respect her and stop.  So she brings it up to everyone individually still looking for understanding of her point of view and they still won't give it to her.  They take it up a notch calling her a hypocrite and bring up Charlie (who she has since divorced). I don't understand.  The kids have been exposed to things they shouldn't have in the past so we just continue to do so?  Should they have just invited them over and included them in the sexual conversation? Not only her kids but their friends?

Those ladies should have simply said "whoops sorry" and changed the subject.


----------



## pjhm

Denise seems to be the nicest woman in the group and the least fake. I don’t blame her for bailing on the show, it’s a snooze fest.


----------



## simone72

At the end of the day poor kids! They did not choose to be in these situations and worst publicly on tv! I can only imagine what they have to go through at school. Garcelle seems to be very busy filming Coming to Amaerica 2 and other stuff and I can see that would be more profitable for her to do. I’m still wondering how and why Sutton came on the show as she really doesn’t fit in as she’s not strong enough for the criticism and bad manners that come along


----------



## pjhm

Sutton’s on because they are having a tough time digging up willing women to join the show. There was a time when the publicity helped their image and careers, but now it’s turned in to a curse.


----------



## LemonDrop

There was a little talk a while back about Kaitlyn Jenner being interested if asked.  I might regret this as I don't know what watching Kaitlynns life would be like. But I would actually be interested in it.  This show is sooooooooo boring !!!!! I can barely get through an episode without getting lost in my phone or something.


----------



## sgj99

It just seems that the women used to fit together better, the groups they throw together now just seem like odd mixes.  The most obvious is on the New York franchise:  First Tinsley and now Leah are so wrong for the group.  The obvious mistake mix on BH is that none of these women are friends, I can’t imagine any of them hanging out together when not being filmed.


----------



## lulilu

Just because Denise talked about sex when it was just the women doesn't mean it's a free-for-all for sex discussions at her house when children are nearby.  These women are trying to shame her for standing up to them by bringing up everything they can think of -- I imagine the hooker she allowed to join them for Thanksgiving wasn't wearing the kind of outfit Erika wore when she danced on the pole.  Jeez.  Erika is sleezy.  Rinna is disgusting and would talk sex with her daughters if it got her attention (as she has no storyline).  And Kyle is trying to assert her crown.  smdh


----------



## simone72

lulilu said:


> Just because Denise talked about sex when it was just the women doesn't mean it's a free-for-all for sex discussions at her house when children are nearby.  These women are trying to shame her for standing up to them by bringing up everything they can think of -- I imagine the hooker she allowed to join them for Thanksgiving wasn't wearing the kind of outfit Erika wore when she danced on the pole.  Jeez.  Erika is sleezy.  Rinna is disgusting and would talk sex with her daughters if it got her attention (as she has no storyline).  And Kyle is trying to assert her crown.  smdh


Rinna wrote that sex book and her daughters read it remember? The argument came out when they were in that Asian trip and the book apparently gives step by step info on how to give a proper bj and to that Rinna replies better they learn from me than anyone else so she’s already gone there yikes !


----------



## purseinsanity

simone72 said:


> Rinna wrote that sex book and her daughters read it remember? The argument came out when they were in that Asian trip and the book apparently gives step by step info on how to give a proper bj and to that Rinna replies better they learn from me than anyone else so she’s already gone there yikes !


Rinna has no shame.  I think she once said she'd do anything for a dollar with her hustle.  Certainly putting her money where her mouth is there!


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> Rinna has no shame.  I think she once said she'd do anything for a dollar with her hustle.  Certainly putting her money where her mouth is there!


Literally!


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Literally!


 Ok, you made me laugh out loud and almost pee my pants.  Maybe Rinna can send me some of the Depends she vouches for?


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I feel ridiculous even caring because I'm sure it's all manufactured drama but I was so annoyed they didn't just apologize to Denise. They were guests in her home and she was upset. (I thought she was less worried about her own daughters and more that the other kids were going to go home and tell their parents, I am sure she feels she has to work extra hard to counteract Charlie's reputation).


----------



## TC1

This years threesome issue is last years puppy gate. Aaron always looks high AF. When he mumbled " i will crush your fu*king hand" to Denise under his mic so it wouldn't be picked up..just solidified my opinion that he's a prick.


----------



## simone72

TC1 said:


> This years threesome issue is last years puppy gate. Aaron always looks high AF. When he mumbled " i will crush your fu*king hand" to Denise under his mic so it wouldn't be picked up..just solidified my opinion that he's a prick.


I didn’t hear that must rewind ! Wow ! Do we believe Brandy ?? Can’t stand her and can’t believe Bravo our this poison of a person back on tv. Rest of episode I tuned out at some point that boring bbq at Kyle’s am I the only one that finds her boring ? Teddy please go away and Rinna wow what a good friend. Denise revamped her career by getting back on a tv show but at a price!


----------



## swags

I caught Aaron’s crush your hand comment on the rewind when he told her not to tell him what to say.
Each episode is getting worse. So Denise didn’t bring her kids. She doesn’t need to be so over the top offended. The others suck for going on and on about it and Aaron should have stayed out of it.
Teddi is a total waste of airtime,  Kyle is the most obnoxious she’s ever been trying to take Vanderpump’s place. Erika, Garcelle and Dorit are mildly entertaining.
The rest of the season is not looking good if Brandy is returning to stir up trouble.


----------



## Coco.lover

All I have to say is Denise sure knows how to pick 'em.


----------



## baghagg

It's no coincidence that Denise's husband was the only husband filming that day, just sayin'..


----------



## chowlover2

It is killing me how every episode has a flashback to Lisa V. We know she was the one who made the show, don't rub it in. NY doesn't show flashbacks of Bethenny every week.


----------



## swags

chowlover2 said:


> It is killing me how every episode has a flashback to Lisa V. We know she was the one who made the show, don't rub it in. NY doesn't show flashbacks of Bethenny every week.


I miss Lisa V, Puppygate wasn’t worth it especially as we got stuck with Teddi who sold her out.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Coco.lover said:


> All I have to say is Denise sure knows how to pick 'em.



He does have a big di$k after all.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Also, does anyone else think Rinna looks behind ridiculous in her interview outfit/hair/makeup?


----------



## LemonDrop

swags said:


> I miss Lisa V, Puppygate wasn’t worth it especially as we got stuck with Teddi who sold her out.



I wonder if LVP wasn't looking for a way out. Like if it hadn't been puppy gate it would have been something else.


----------



## simone72

Allisonfaye said:


> Also, does anyone else think Rinna looks behind ridiculous in her interview outfit/hair/makeup?


I thought she was auditioning for the hunger games lol


----------



## Prettyn

swags said:


> I caught Aaron’s crush your hand comment on the rewind when he told her not to tell him what to say.
> Each episode is getting worse. So Denise didn’t bring her kids. She doesn’t need to be so over the top offended. The others suck for going on and on about it and Aaron should have stayed out of it.
> Teddi is a total waste of airtime,  Kyle is the most obnoxious she’s ever been trying to take Vanderpump’s place. Erika, Garcelle and Dorit are mildly entertaining.
> The rest of the season is not looking good if Brandy is returning to stir up trouble.


Aaron sounds abusive.


----------



## simone72

Prettyn said:


> Aaron sounds abusive.


Sometimes men talk like that when they are not heard I don’t condone that im just saying


----------



## bisousx

TC1 said:


> This years threesome issue is last years puppy gate. Aaron always looks high AF. When he mumbled " i will crush your fu*king hand" to Denise under his mic so it wouldn't be picked up..just solidified my opinion that he's a prick.


----------



## purseinsanity

simone72 said:


> I didn’t hear that must rewind ! Wow ! Do we believe Brandy ?? Can’t stand her and can’t believe Bravo our this poison of a person back on tv. Rest of episode I tuned out at some point that boring bbq at Kyle’s am I the only one that finds her boring ? Teddy please go away and Rinna wow what a good friend. Denise revamped her career by getting back on a tv show but at a price!


I think Lisa would throw Lois under the bus if it kept Lisa relevant.  I was shocked at Aaron's comment, and he is either high or a dumb AF jock.  Or both.  Kyle is boring.  Why are you having a "family" BBQ when you have none of your own family there??  Teddy is a BORE.  I can't stand Brandy, so I have no interest in anything she says.


----------



## purseinsanity

simone72 said:


> I thought she was auditioning for the hunger games lol


LOLOL that's awesome.  Now I can't get that image out of my head!  "May the odds be ever in your favor!"


----------



## Coco.lover

It was whack! Aaron has to be on something and honestly so does Denise. Kyle I'm over her have been for  years. Dorit didn't annoy me yesterday. I like Garcelle she's so pretty.


----------



## TC1

It seemed to be reaching a bit on Garcelle's behalf to start a scrap with Kyle about her feeling "glazed over" Clearly they just met for the show..and as they showed, she's hardly filmed.


----------



## simone72

LemonDrop said:


> There was a little talk a while back about Kaitlyn Jenner being interested if asked.  I might regret this as I don't know what watching Kaitlynns life would be like. But I would actually be interested in it.  This show is sooooooooo boring !!!!! I can barely get through an episode without getting lost in my phone or something.


Kaitlynn was on that reality tv show when she first came out I remember her being so boring and ingenuine traveling around campaigning for the transgender community but didn’t seem like she really cared she was just out for herself anyone remember that show?


----------



## CeeJay

simone72 said:


> Kaitlynn was on that reality tv show when she first came out I remember her being so boring and ingenuine traveling around campaigning for the transgender community but didn’t seem like she really cared she was just out for herself anyone remember that show?


Not that I ever watched it, but yes .. she had her own show for a bit which a lot of folks thought just highlighted her privilege in regards to the transgender community while she should have focused on those that do not have it as easily as she did.  

I also heard sometime back that she wanted to be on the RHoBH; not quite sure how that would work out.  Honestly, I haven't watched the show for some time now, the loss of Lisa V. was it for me!


----------



## baghagg

simone72 said:


> Kaitlynn was on that reality tv show when she first came out I remember her being so boring and ingenuine traveling around campaigning for the transgender community but didn’t seem like she really cared she was just out for herself anyone remember that show?


I Am Cait


----------



## simone72

baghagg said:


> I Am Cait


There ya go ! Never underestimate the Purse Forum members ! We can all find anything !


----------



## swags

At this point I would take Caitlyn. I wouldn’t mind seeing how she lives her life and she has to be more interesting than Teddi.


----------



## simone72

swags said:


> At this point I would take Caitlyn. I wouldn’t mind seeing how she lives her life and she has to be more interesting than Teddi.


Agree!!!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Denise’s coat at dinner was hideous and who still uses A1 sauce?!!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I can’t stand Teddi and agree with Denise that she’s a sh** stirrer. I really believe they’re all super jealous of Denise. And I don’t believe Brandi for a second. I think it’s an easy made up storyline to feed us because of Wild Things.


----------



## baghagg

Chanel4Eva said:


> Denise’s coat at dinner was hideous and who still uses A1 sauce?!!


Does anyone know who is the 
manufacturer of Denise's coat?


----------



## simone72

baghagg said:


> Does anyone know who is the
> manufacturer of Denise's coat?


Don’t know I’d have to re watch but I tried bigblondehair.com where they list housewives outfits didn’t see it must be an old coat


----------



## baghagg

simone72 said:


> Don’t know I’d have to re watch but I tried bigblondehair.com where they list housewives outfits didn’t see it must be an old coat


Thank you very much @simone72 that was very nice of you!  Also, I wasn't able to remember the name of that site!


----------



## bisousx

Chanel4Eva said:


> I can’t stand Teddi and agree with Denise that she’s a sh** stirrer. I really believe they’re all super jealous of Denise. And I don’t believe Brandi for a second. I think it’s an easy made up storyline to feed us because of Wild Things.



Why would anyone be jealous of Denise? Not trying to be catty, just curious. I don’t see anything from Denise that I’d be envious of.


----------



## simone72

bisousx said:


> Why would anyone be jealous of Denise? Not trying to be catty, just curious. I don’t see anything from Denise that I’d be envious of.


Denise is a bigger tv star than most of these women especially Kyle who is so thirsty and was only really a child to star before Mauricios success and her being cast on this show. Plus she’s much prettier and looks so much happier with less than these women she’s simple and not caught up in the limelight. Sometimes if you’re not 100% happy and have so much then someone else comes along and is simply happy that can make the other one crazy. Just my opinion. Erika not jealous Dorit not jealous Rinna neither only Kyle and Teddy


----------



## bisousx

simone72 said:


> Denise is a bigger tv star than most of these women especially Kyle who is so thirsty and was only really a child to star before Mauricios success and her being cast on this show. Plus she’s much prettier and looks so much happier with less than these women she’s simple and not caught up in the limelight. Sometimes if you’re not 100% happy and have so much then someone else comes along and is simply happy that can make the other one crazy. Just my opinion. Erika not jealous Dorit not jealous Rinna neither only Kyle and Teddy



True, Denise seems happier and that alone can rile up a lot of women.


----------



## LemonDrop

I like Denise. I could hang out with Denise. This storyline is only highlighting how ridiculously self centered these women are. I am dreading this continuing on for countless episodes.  I would like to see their trip to Italy. I don't know why I watch any more except that I am out of work and bored.


----------



## CeeJay

After meeting Kyle at our local Grocery Store (and our infamous run-in) she showed how VILE she is, and I suspect most of the rest of them are the same.  However, Denise does seem a lot more 'CHILL', so I don't think she would pull the crap that Kyle "tried"!


----------



## Rouge H

CeeJay said:


> After meeting Kyle at our local Grocery Store (and our infamous run-in) she showed how VILE she is, and I suspect most of the rest of them are the same.  However, Denise does seem a lot more 'CHILL', so I don't think she would pull the crap that Kyle "tried"!



Please share your experience with Kyle as to your impression of how vile she is.


----------



## limom

The Umansky are still trying to sell their Bel Air house.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/mauricio-umansky-kyle-richards-list-201121278.html


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> The Umansky are still trying to sell their Bel Air house.
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/mauricio-umansky-kyle-richards-list-201121278.html





Chanel4Eva said:


> Denise’s coat at dinner was hideous and who still uses A1 sauce?!!



Damn, they are greedy. Their house didn't sell because it was overpriced. The market has slowed and they are not lowering the price at all. Mauricio can't even sell his OWN house. 



Chanel4Eva said:


> I can’t stand Teddi and agree with Denise that she’s a sh** stirrer. I really believe they’re all super jealous of Denise. And I don’t believe Brandi for a second. I think it’s an easy made up storyline to feed us because of Wild Things.



I have a feeling Denise agreed to this storyline. Otherwise, wouldn't these claims by Brandy be libelous? I don't know that much about legal claims but this seems like grounds for a lawsuit to me.


----------



## bagshopr

limom said:


> The Umansky are still trying to sell their Bel Air house.
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/mauricio-umansky-kyle-richards-list-201121278.html


I think they should have stayed in that house. Something about their new house bothers me- I think the style doesn't seem right for California.


----------



## limom

bagshopr said:


> I think they should have stayed in that house. Something about their new house bothers me- I think the style doesn't seem right for California.


I like the first house’s location better but there is something wrong with the floor plan. It does not flow. 
If anything Kyle is consistent, she likes black and white tiles and white siding houses. 
I also dislike the bars, it is so tacky, imo.
The new Encino’s house is so much more spacious and the garden is lovely, imo.
Although, imo, nothing beats Villa Rosa. It is such a higher level of sophistication. I love everything about that house. So glamorous and  feminine.


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> I like the first house’s location better but there is something wrong with the floor plan. It does not flow.
> If anything Kyle is consistent, she likes black and white tiles and white siding houses.
> I also dislike the bars, it is so tacky, imo.
> The new Encino’s house is so much more spacious and the garden is lovely, imo.
> Although, imo, nothing beats Villa Rosa. It is such a higher level of sophistication. I love everything about that house. So glamorous and  feminine.



Agree. I loved the Bel-air house until I saw it in person. It's ok. But nothing really special and while the location is better in terms of being closer to everything, it's not a great location IN Bel-Air. It's definitely in the lower rent district, if you will, not next to the huge monster houses Bel air is known for.  Kyle needed an upgrade. With the amount of money Mauricio was/is raking in, she wasn't going to stay in a $5-6m house. Those are dime a dozen in LA.


----------



## swags

I really like the exterior and grounds of Kyles current house.

Today season 3 is on featuring Brandi and her receipts against Adrienne. I guess they are prepping us for more Brandi.

Tonight’s episode is a repeat but with Dorit and Garcelles reactions, They must need filler episodes due to the shutdowns.


----------



## acrowcounted

swags said:


> I really like the exterior and grounds of Kyles current house.
> 
> Today season 3 is on featuring Brandi and her receipts against Adrienne. I guess they are prepping us for more Brandi.
> 
> Tonight’s episode is a repeat but with Dorit and Garcelles reactions, They must need filler episodes due to the shutdowns.


No new episodes until after July 4th


----------



## egak

acrowcounted said:


> No new episodes until after July 4th



Bugger! do we know why? and will New York be on tomorrow?


----------



## acrowcounted

egak said:


> Bugger! do we know why? and will New York be on tomorrow?


NY will be on tonight but then off for four weeks. I believe Bravo is trying to stretch their new episodes to cover a future void of programming since they haven’t been able to film new stuff for the past three months.


----------



## swags

acrowcounted said:


> NY will be on tonight but then off for four weeks. I believe Bravo is trying to stretch their new episodes to cover a future void of programming since they haven’t been able to film new stuff for the past three months.


Thats a bummer, I know they delayed Real Housewives of Potomac to have a new show to air this summer.


----------



## ck2802

Watching season 1 on Netflix.  It’s actually enjoyable to watch. They even had dinners with no fighting.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Wish Bravo would rerun old seasons during the hiatus. It would be fun to watch them and comparing the show and women now.


----------



## baghagg

CanuckBagLover said:


> Wish Bravo would rerun old seasons during the hiatus. It would be fun to watch them and comparing the show and women now.


They did this for NYC and NJ back in March/April, it was trippy (in a good way).


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> I like the first house’s location better but there is something wrong with the floor plan. It does not flow.
> If anything Kyle is consistent, she likes black and white tiles and white siding houses.
> I also dislike the bars, it is so tacky, imo.
> The new Encino’s house is so much more spacious and the garden is lovely, imo.
> Although, imo, nothing beats Villa Rosa. It is such a higher level of sophistication. I love everything about that house. So glamorous and  feminine.


Wait -- so are they selling their new house, having sold the older house she had to have when she would drive by and dream about?

I might be in the minority, but I think Villa Rosa looks like a store - or a stage set.  Not cozy or comfortable, just staged for the cameras. And very frou frou, how does her husband tolerate it being in such an ultra feminine, girly house.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Wait -- so are they selling their new house, having sold the older house she had to have when she would drive by and dream about?
> 
> I might be in the minority, but I think Villa Rosa looks like a store - or a stage set.  Not cozy or comfortable, just staged for the cameras. And very frou frou, how does her husband tolerate it being in such an ultra feminine, girly house.


Yes, they are attempting to sell her so called dream house.


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> Wait -- so are they selling their new house, having sold the older house she had to have when she would drive by and dream about?
> 
> I might be in the minority, but I think Villa Rosa looks like a store - or a stage set.  Not cozy or comfortable, just staged for the cameras. And very frou frou, how does her husband tolerate it being in such an ultra feminine, girly house.


I enjoyed watching the scenes at Villa Rosa but would not want to live there for the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## baghagg

Villa Rosa seems like it's out in the middle of nowhere - everytime they show the view from the backyard it's all mountains with no homes..  however, the house itself seems spectacular and we've only been privy to the bedroom, the closet, the kitchen and the living room.  I'd live there in a heartbeat!


----------



## ck2802

Me too. I would love Villa Rosa. Lisa‘s house in season 1 was amazing (to quote Mauricio).

In season 1 Kyles house back then was so small compared to her house now.  They have done really well for themselves.  

When they are house hunting for Kim, in I think the first episode, Kim actually says to Kyle I have a lot going on in my life right now.  Guess what Kyle says?  So do i Kim.  . Exactly what she said to Lisa last year.  

Seeing all of the beautiful homes, clothes, bags etc, it really has gone downhill.


----------



## purseinsanity

CeeJay said:


> After meeting Kyle at our local Grocery Store (and our infamous run-in) she showed how VILE she is, and I suspect most of the rest of them are the same.  However, Denise does seem a lot more 'CHILL', so I don't think she would pull the crap that Kyle "tried"!


Haha after reading your post, every time I read "Kyle" anywhere, my brain automatically turns it into "Vile Kyle"


----------



## purseinsanity

ck2802 said:


> Watching season 1 on Netflix.  It’s actually enjoyable to watch. They even had dinners with no fighting.


Oooh, didn't know they were on Netflix!  I liked the earlier seasons.  Seems like with Atlanta and Theresa's table flipping, Bravo seemed to think the more fighting the better.  Can't stand it!


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I enjoyed watching the scenes at Villa Rosa but would not want to live there for the reasons you mentioned.


I agree.  It's a beautiful home but the front glass office-like doors and all the pink just isn't me.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> I agree.  It's a beautiful home but the front glass office-like doors and all the pink just isn't me.


The doors have always reminded me of a business entrance.


----------



## Four Tails

I caught the reruns of season three the other day. I managed to record episodes six through the two-part reunion on DVR. That's been a wild ride. It has been almost nine years since Russell's suicide and seven years since Adrienne Maloof's "final act as a housewife [was] not showing up."


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> I agree.  It's a beautiful home but the front glass office-like doors and all the pink just isn't me.





swags said:


> The doors have always reminded me of a business entrance.



Lots of new really high-end houses seem to have big glass doors.  It wouldn't bother me at Villa Rosa because it's so private.


----------



## limom

baghagg said:


> Villa Rosa seems like it's out in the middle of nowhere - everytime they show the view from the backyard it's all mountains with no homes..  however, the house itself seems spectacular and we've only been privy to the bedroom, the closet, the kitchen and the living room.  I'd live there in a heartbeat!


I would live  in the closet alone!
The view, the privacy, the pets, the rose garden, I love it all.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> I would live  in the closet alone!
> The view, the privacy, the pets, the rose garden, I love it all.


not to mention the ponies and swans!  It is over the top, but it is_ so_ Lisa and I think that is what makes it work, and as for her husband, I think if she is happy, he is happy.  
The other problem is Kyle has no style or taste, it shows in her clothes and in house design (and then to make matters relies of FAye Resnick, who I think is terrrible designer).  I remember the house she has now, when they were initially looking at it, the staircase had a beautiful wood banister and newels (I think that's what the word I'm looking for) which fit the character of the house and if I remember correctly she replaced the newels  with wrought iron.  And I hate those black and white marble tiles - its so dated and doesn't fit the character of the house.


----------



## CeeJay

Rouge H said:


> Please share your experience with Kyle as to your impression of how vile she is.


I have shared many times w/in this thread; it was at our local Grocery store where she "tried" to jump to the head of the line (_Deli and prepared foods area_) telling everyone that "_*I have a party and have to get items back home in 15 minutes*_" .. to which I spoke up and told her that there was NO WAY that she was going to jump to the beginning of the queue!  She then started with the "_*don't you know WHO I am ..*_" to which my response was "_yes, sadly .. but that makes no difference and does not 'allow' you to jump to the head of the queue_" .. well, that is when the *F-BOMBS* started (_and mind you this was in front of her daughter Portia_)!   Bottom line, my years in the Debate club are always helpful when dealing with individuals like this (_I used to be an Executive in Corporate America and had to deal with many unreasonable men in my career_) .. so, needless to say .. she got all huffy, left her full cart and grabbed her daughter's hand and out of the store they went.  I got a round of applause from the other shoppers in addition to the folks behind the counter saying "_THANK YOU so much - she does that all the time_"!  

Needless to say, you don't get to EFF with me .. unless you are very prepared and have your facts & figures to support your argument!


----------



## CeeJay

baghagg said:


> Villa Rosa seems like it's out in the middle of nowhere - everytime they show the view from the backyard it's all mountains with no homes..  however, the house itself seems spectacular and we've only been privy to the bedroom, the closet, the kitchen and the living room.  I'd live there in a heartbeat!


That is EXACTLY what you want out here; no one above or below you .. because otherwise, everyone knows your business!!!  Remember the Movie '10' (Dudley Moore) where there are scenes of folks using telescopes to look at the other houses???  Well, that does exist out here (remember going to an estate sale in the Pacific Palisades - not a cheap neighborhood at all), and while the house was beautiful, boy .. you could see your neighbors next to you, below you .. and of course, those above you would be able to look at your 'stuff' .. NOT FOR ME!!!  So, in that case .. Villa Rosa being so exclusive like that .. that is fabulous!


----------



## swags

Season 7 is on today, the one where they made an entire season about Erika going without undies.
Another complaint, I was driving yesterday and a John Mellancamp song came on and how about I can’t listen to JM anymore because it reminds me of Teddi!


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> That is EXACTLY what you want out here; no one above or below you .. because otherwise, everyone knows your business!!!  Remember the Movie '10' (Dudley Moore) where there are scenes of folks using telescopes to look at the other houses???  Well, that does exist out here (remember going to an estate sale in the Pacific Palisades - not a cheap neighborhood at all), and while the house was beautiful, boy .. you could see your neighbors next to you, below you .. and of course, those above you would be able to look at your 'stuff' .. NOT FOR ME!!!  So, in that case .. Villa Rosa being so exclusive like that .. that is fabulous!


Some of us, like to look at the stars!


----------



## baghagg

CeeJay said:


> That is EXACTLY what you want out here; no one above or below you .. because otherwise, everyone knows your business!!!  Remember the Movie '10' (Dudley Moore) where there are scenes of folks using telescopes to look at the other houses???  Well, that does exist out here (remember going to an estate sale in the Pacific Palisades - not a cheap neighborhood at all), and while the house was beautiful, boy .. you could see your neighbors next to you, below you .. and of course, those above you would be able to look at your 'stuff' .. NOT FOR ME!!!  So, in that case .. Villa Rosa being so exclusive like that .. that is fabulous!


Yes, I would rather have the privacy as well, but doesn't that make this house far away from modern conveniences (food stores, etc)?  Do you know the general area in which this house is located, and if so how far out of the way is it?


----------



## bisousx

Looks like the show is on hiatus until July


----------



## swags

bisousx said:


> Looks like the show is on hiatus until July


I don’t care for the watch with the Housewives episodes.


----------



## luckylove

swags said:


> I don’t care for the watch with the Housewives episodes.



Same! kind of boring and pointless....


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Season 7 is on today, the one where they made an entire season about Erika going without undies.
> Another complaint, I was driving yesterday and a John Mellancamp song came on and how about I can’t listen to JM anymore because it reminds me of Teddi!


LOL!  I think of Teddi every time too and just get annoyed.  Now that you mention it, it's interesting how they've managed to create entire seasons harping on one stupid thing, whether it's Erika's panties, Doggy Gate or Denise's request to not talk dirty in front of her daughters.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I don’t care for the watch with the Housewives episodes.


Dorit hardly said a word.  I got bored after 10 minutes and turned it off because I didn't feel like watching the stupid episode over again.


----------



## chaneljewel

I erased the repeat episodes.  I don’t need to hear any of their responses to what went on. Denise annoys me at times because she always looks dirty and not groomed.   It’s not her clothes exactly but just that she’s sloppy.  Her husband is sloppy too and completely strange.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Not loving these repeat commentary episodes...


----------



## meluvs2shop

Garcelle excudes beauty, grace, honesty and intelligence. I hope this franchise does not ruin her. I am behind and watching her acceptance speech for her work with LA Mission. She made me teary eyed talking about her adult son.


----------



## simone72

I am going to vote Dorit as the most shallow housewife ever first she pairs a pic of herself in her activewear on a Chanel ball making sure logo is exposed, next photo op her and her kids all in Gucci pretending they are playing basketball or tennis logos galore. It’s just silly IMO a little goes far people who have don’t have the desperate need to show. Never once a post about anything heartfelt of what’s going on in the world just plain shallow photo ops


----------



## ck2802

I just finished binging Season 1.  Absolutely loved it.  Such a different show.  
Camille was the ultimate villain & seemed to enjoy it.

Adrienne was the peacemaker & didn’t want the drama.

Taylor was a troublemaker.  I believe she was the one who stirred Camille up to then start the infamous fight in New York with Kyle.  Lisa calls Taylor out on it, but I think Taylor got away with that too lightly. Poor Russell, he was just so awkward & uncomfortable. 

Kyle was so normal & down to earth. Her skin is so beautiful in this season. Lisa & Kyle had such a beautiful friendship.  Kyle needs to go back & watch season 1 & see LVP really did defend her a lot.

Lisa her house was amazing, Cedric was there & Ken seemed to really be enjoying himself. (All of the husbands seemed to get along well).

Kim was a mess.  Watching it now when you know her story, all the signs were there.  Her kids are all beautiful.


----------



## swags

ck2802 said:


> I just finished binging Season 1.  Absolutely loved it.  Such a different show.
> Camille was the ultimate villain & seemed to enjoy it.
> 
> Adrienne was the peacemaker & didn’t want the drama.
> 
> Taylor was a troublemaker.  I believe she was the one who stirred Camille up to then start the infamous fight in New York with Kyle.  Lisa calls Taylor out on it, but I think Taylor got away with that too lightly. Poor Russell, he was just so awkward & uncomfortable.
> 
> Kyle was so normal & down to earth. Her skin is so beautiful in this season. Lisa & Kyle had such a beautiful friendship.  Kyle needs to go back & watch season 1 & see LVP really did defend her a lot.
> 
> Lisa her house was amazing, Cedric was there & Ken seemed to really be enjoying himself. (All of the husbands seemed to get along well).
> 
> Kim was a mess.  Watching it now when you know her story, all the signs were there.  Her kids are all beautiful.


I haven‘t seen season one in years. I’ll have to check it out.
I always like the first seasons of housewives the best.
The Orange County first season was so so different from what airs now.


----------



## meluvs2shop

ck2802 said:


> I just finished binging Season 1.  Absolutely loved it.  Such a different show.
> Camille was the ultimate villain & seemed to enjoy it.
> 
> Adrienne was the peacemaker & didn’t want the drama.
> 
> Taylor was a troublemaker.  I believe she was the one who stirred Camille up to then start the infamous fight in New York with Kyle.  Lisa calls Taylor out on it, but I think Taylor got away with that too lightly. Poor Russell, he was just so awkward & uncomfortable.
> 
> Kyle was so normal & down to earth. Her skin is so beautiful in this season. Lisa & Kyle had such a beautiful friendship.  Kyle needs to go back & watch season 1 & see LVP really did defend her a lot.
> 
> Lisa her house was amazing, Cedric was there & Ken seemed to really be enjoying himself. (All of the husbands seemed to get along well).
> 
> Kim was a mess.  Watching it now when you know her story, all the signs were there.  Her kids are all beautiful.


I may watch it! I forgot about Lisa’s old house and I remember Kyle from years ago when she would do interviews bc of her famous nieces (Paris & Nikki). I always thought Kyle was so pretty back then with her thick dark hair.


----------



## ck2802

meluvs2shop said:


> I may watch it! I forgot about Lisa’s old house and I remember Kyle from years ago when she would do interviews bc of her famous nieces (Paris & Nikki). I always thought Kyle was so pretty back then with her thick dark hair.


Her hair is amazing in season 1.  Im about to start season 2. Can’t wait.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is it an LA thing not to order dressing with your salad? I’m not a big fan of a lot of dressing to begin with. I’m less is more kind of a person, but I can’t eat a dry salad. Anyone else? Or am I alone on this.


----------



## ck2802

meluvs2shop said:


> Is it an LA thing not to order dressing with your salad? I’m not a big fan of a lot of dressing to begin with. I’m less is more kind of a person, but I can’t eat a dry salad. Anyone else? Or am I alone on this.


. I live in Sydney Australia & depending on the dressing I order it on the side.


----------



## chaneljewel

I don’t care for Garcelle.  I liked her at first but now think she’s as arrogant and self absorbed as most of the other ladies.  I guess these ladies get so much attention that they feel they’re better than most people. Sorry...it can go as fast as it came to them!


----------



## meluvs2shop

ck2802 said:


> . I live in Sydney Australia & depending on the dressing I order it on the side.


Of course! I do the same thing. But I’m talking about a dry salad. That’s what Denise ordered when she was out with her husband and that seems blah to me. I could not eat a dry salad with no dressing. I’m not a rabbit! Lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

I thought I was a couple of weeks behind, but maybe not. Did they stop airing shows for two weeks? How come?


----------



## chowlover2

meluvs2shop said:


> I thought I was a couple of weeks behind, but maybe not. Did they stop airing shows for two weeks? How come?


I think reruns for a month. They are blaming the delay on editing.


----------



## CeeJay

baghagg said:


> Yes, I would rather have the privacy as well, but doesn't that make this house far away from modern conveniences (food stores, etc)?  Do you know the general area in which this house is located, and if so how far out of the way is it?


Okay .. here you go: 

*Picture #1* - this is Lisa's house (noted w/in the picture).  As you can see, while the glass windows, pool / outdoor areas don't have a lot of vegetation, you better believe that there is in the front and to the sides as she does have neighbors.  However, since she is on the highest point of land, she has the best vantage point!  
*Picture #2* - Lisa's house in relation to the major roads in the area.  I would suspect that she likely takes Benedict Canyon into West Hollywood (we do - although it is
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 IMO the most dangerous)!  If she goes up Benedict Canyon, then she can cut over to Beverly Glen (an easier drive) or to Coldwater .. all 3 come off of Mulholland which can bring you into town or into the Valley (which I doubt she visits)!  Bottom line, I would suspect that she doesn't have to worry about grocery shopping as she has staff that would do that .. she only goes into BH (Rodeo, etc.) to shop!  She and Ken also like to go to various restaurants in town; a favorite of their's is one of our favorites as well .. on 3rd Street!


----------



## CeeJay

meluvs2shop said:


> Is it an LA thing not to order dressing with your salad? I’m not a big fan of a lot of dressing to begin with. I’m less is more kind of a person, but I can’t eat a dry salad. Anyone else? Or am I alone on this.


NO .. it is a thing with the women out here who are obsessed with their weight and/or body "look".  I find it utterly ridiculous, it's not like they drench your salad with dressing .. sheesh!


----------



## baghagg

@CeeJay these pictures are AMAZING!  Thank you for this clarity and for such attention to detail!  I haven't been out there in 30 years, but I do "get the picture"  (pun intended lol).


----------



## CeeJay

baghagg said:


> @CeeJay these pictures are AMAZING!  Thank you for this clarity and for such attention to detail!  I haven't been out there in 30 years, but I do "get the picture"  (pun intended lol).


No worries!!!  As I'm in the Valley, I know these Canyon roads all too well!  When I would want to go into BH or West Hollywood, I would usually take Beverly Glen or Benedict Canyon (as a matter of fact, I'm headed down there shortly)!  It really depends on where you want to go .. there is also Laurel Canyon which brings you directly into West Hollywood from the Valley.  It does appear that she drives herself though; kind of hoping someday that I will see her as I am a big fan!


----------



## swags

I can‘t Watch with the Housewives. I tried to watch the Wednesday episode. Sonja kept screeching. It’s very annoying. 
 A classic episode introduced by a cast member would be much better.


----------



## luckylove

swags said:


> I can‘t Watch with the Housewives. I tried to watch the Wednesday episode. Sonja kept screeching. It’s very annoying.
> A classic episode introduced by a cast member would be much better.



Sonja's drinking is out of control this season and she is acting like a fool; it is sad and embarrassing. I did wind up watching most of the episode and found Luann's behavior to be reprehensible as well. She continuously was insulting the various BH housewives and turning herself into the focus of attention.  Narcissism isn't a good look on anyone.


----------



## swags

luckylove said:


> Sonja's drinking is out of control this season and she is acting like a fool; it is sad and embarrassing. I did wind up watching most of the episode and found Luann's behavior to be reprehensible as well. She continuously was insulting the various BH housewives and turning herself into the focus of attention.  Narcissism isn't a good look on anyone.


Sonja is so hard to watch this season, very cringeworthy.


----------



## limom

Sutton is selling her house. The only drawback imo is being at the bottom of a hill.








						RHOBH's Sutton Stracke Lists Bel Air Mansion for $9 Million - See Inside!
					

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Sutton Stracke has listed her longtime family home in Bel Air for $8.95M - see inside!




					people.com


----------



## kemilia

chaneljewel said:


> I don’t care for Garcelle.  I liked her at first but now think she’s as arrogant and self absorbed as most of the other ladies.  I guess these ladies get so much attention that they feel they’re better than most people. Sorry...it can go as fast as it came to them!


I don't think she's bringing anything to the show, I keep waiting for her wacky side to pop out (they ALL have them). Her sons are very good-looking and seem well-behaved (finding polite kids nowadays can be hard). She does seem like a nice, caring mom, kids need that and in BH it is probably an exception rather than the rule. Yeah, she is self-absorbed but those wealthy, used-to-having-everything people can't seem to help it.

And most of them just happened to be wearing hot pink outfits? And Kyle's short skirt--really? The whole outfit was a bust.


----------



## egak

When do new episodes return to our screens?


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I thought last nights was new?


----------



## egak

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I thought last nights was new?



I looked it up, yep it was a new episode. Just watched it and my gosh......boring!


----------



## luckylove

egak said:


> I looked it up, yep it was a new episode. Just watched it and my gosh......boring!



Yes, I agree! It was very boring to me too! I just don't understand this particular cast always dragging out a small non issue through the whole season. YAWN!! This simply isn't the way most people interact and socialize with one another IRL. For me, the show is a total waste of time, even during a pandemic when there is far less to keep us busy, occupied and entertained.


----------



## swags

luckylove said:


> Yes, I agree! It was very boring to me too! I just don't understand this particular cast always dragging out a small non issue through the whole season. YAWN!! This simply isn't the way most people interact and socialize with one another IRL. For me, the show is a total waste of time, even during a pandemic when there is far less to keep us busy, occupied and entertained.


Couldn’t agree more! I would rather see more of Dorits bags that we caught a glimpse of in her closet.


----------



## sgj99

The scene with them all in the tent fake laughing at their antics on the pole was so ridiculously stupid.


----------



## swags

Does Kyle‘s crying get on anyone else’s nerves? The voice breaking and straining as she tries to squeeze out a couple tears is cringeworthy.


----------



## TC1

You know ish is boring when they gotta rehash big Kathy dying and drag Kim out for some airtime. Last season it was at least a full episode of Kyle blubbering at her mammogram.


----------



## RueMonge

swags said:


> Does Kyle‘s crying get on anyone else’s nerves? The voice breaking and straining as she tries to squeeze out a couple tears is cringeworthy.


But dahling, she is an ACTRESS.


----------



## LemonDrop

RueMonge said:


> But dahling, she is an ACTRESS.



Her career peaked with Halloween 

I can't stand the looks on Suttons face to the point I can't stand watching.
Rinna and Kyle competing at who could spread their legs the furthest on the pole was sad. The stripper pole is not shocking nor entertaining nor fun.  As @luckylove said this is a waste of time even in a pandemic. After that scene I forwarded through most of the show and then gave up doing that. This show isn't even entertainment anymore. It's more like space filler.


----------



## lulilu

LemonDrop said:


> Her career peaked with Halloween
> 
> I can't stand the looks on Suttons face to the point I can't stand watching.
> *Rinna and Kyle competing at who could spread their legs the furthest on the pole was sad. *The stripper pole is not shocking nor entertaining nor fun.  As @luckylove said this is a waste of time even in a pandemic. After that scene I forwarded through most of the show and then gave up doing that. This show isn't even entertainment anymore. It's more like space filler.



Kyle found a new way to do a split (which was such an old show-off move) -- now she does it on her head.  Clown.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Did anyone see Villa Blanca closed for good? 

I don't see how these shows can continue filming in a post pandemic world.


----------



## luckylove

Allisonfaye said:


> Did anyone see Villa Blanca closed for good?
> 
> I don't see how these shows can continue filming in a post pandemic world.



Agree, I can't imagine being able to film reality TV in a world requiring social distancing etc.... 

I saw earlier in the week that there was still a closed sign on Villa Blanca and there has been some speculation that it may be "for good." Have they officially announced?


----------



## TC1

luckylove said:


> Agree, I can't imagine being able to film reality TV in a world requiring social distancing etc....
> 
> I saw earlier in the week that there was still a closed sign on Villa Blanca and there has been some speculation that it may be "for good." Have they officially announced?


They haven't announced it, but apparently it's for good due to another lawsuit.


----------



## kemilia

Allisonfaye said:


> Did anyone see Villa Blanca closed for good?
> 
> I don't see how these shows can continue filming in a post pandemic world.


Some of the HGTV shows have the hosts sitting in their homes commenting on past shows, like their fave porches or kitchens. These shows might not make it.


----------



## LemonDrop

There is going to be a whole show of Dorit texting pics of her outfits and Rinna FaceTiming her daughters


----------



## Allisonfaye

luckylove said:


> Agree, I can't imagine being able to film reality TV in a world requiring social distancing etc....
> 
> I saw earlier in the week that there was still a closed sign on Villa Blanca and there has been some speculation that it may be "for good." Have they officially announced?



I saw it on People I think.



kemilia said:


> Some of the HGTV shows have the hosts sitting in their homes commenting on past shows, like their fave porches or kitchens. *These shows might not make it.*



I really don't think this would be any significant loss to the world. I am sure Andy has enough $$ by now.

I DO love Million $$ Listing LA though.


----------



## luckylove

Watching now....Can they stop beating a dead horse now?? How many episodes with this garbage... and Rinna is no friend to Denise.


----------



## baghagg

Why does Camille always have to have a friend with her, even in her own home(s)?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Teddi was just plain rude to Camille.  Even she doesn't trust or like Camille or thought Camille's interest in her pregnancy was fake, she could have politely answered her.  I'd take Camille over Teddy any day.


----------



## lulilu

Teddi was the typical b!tch she is.  One would think she was a popular cast member or added anything -- she does not.


----------



## TC1

I wonder if everyone followed through on paying for their bids. LOL *side eye* at Dorit and that golf trip.


----------



## CeeJay

Allisonfaye said:


> I saw it on People I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think this would be any significant loss to the world. I am sure Andy has enough $$ by now.
> 
> *I DO love Million $$ Listing* LA though.


Me too .. it's the *ONLY *show I watch on Bravo; just so tired of all the "Housewives" shows!!!  Of course, living in LA also is a huge benefit as many times I know the area that they are in!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Lisa Rinna's Daughter Amelia Says She's 'Forced' to Film RHOBH: 'It's the Last Thing I Want to Do'
					

Amelia Gray Hamlin first opened up about her battle with anorexia in 2018




					people.com


----------



## lulilu

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Lisa Rinna's Daughter Amelia Says She's 'Forced' to Film RHOBH: 'It's the Last Thing I Want to Do'
> 
> 
> Amelia Gray Hamlin first opened up about her battle with anorexia in 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



Just as quickly, Amelia walked back on her comment, saying she meant that LR "encouraged" her to appear on the show.  Mommy dearest.


----------



## swags

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Lisa Rinna's Daughter Amelia Says She's 'Forced' to Film RHOBH: 'It's the Last Thing I Want to Do'
> 
> 
> Amelia Gray Hamlin first opened up about her battle with anorexia in 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


I assumed the eating disorder was enhanced for the show. I get the feeling nobody in the house eats regularly.
Rinna was pushing for her girls to be the next Hadids but they don’t have that quality.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> I assumed the eating disorder was enhanced for the show. I get the feeling nobody in the house eats regularly.
> Rinna was pushing for her girls to be the next Hadids but they don’t have that quality.



IMHO, Rinna herself has an eating disorder.  She trashed people as fatties (or something like that) to her daughters.  She rarely ate at events if you watch her.  I have no doubt that she influenced her daughters' eating habits and encouraged slimness.


----------



## LemonDrop

Rinna's girls seem to have no interest in selling clothes, modeling or traveling the world. They need to find their own passions.


----------



## limom

LemonDrop said:


> Rinna's girls seem to have no interest in selling clothes, modeling or traveling the world. They need to find their own passions.


There is a thing called college where most young adults find themselves.. j/s


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> There is a thing called college where most young adults find themselves.. j/s


I think one of them tried that? I do recall Rinna bragging about one of them getting her own place in NY then just as fast, moved back home. 
Which is fine...but I don't need to see it on RHOBH


----------



## swags

limom said:


> There is a thing called college where most young adults find themselves.. j/s


Didn’t they try it and quit?


----------



## limom

swags said:


> Didn’t they try it and quit?


One semester. 
Those young women did not really try, imo. One had nervous breakdown of sorts. 
So fine, go to school locally.
Also, they both went to NYC ala Gigi to be models not students, imo.
Except that Gigi had Modeling experience and met the beauty criteria.
Granted, College is not for everyone but for young women like themselves who have unlimited funds, it is a perfect place to experiment and meet people and explore new things.
Those two girls are quite something.


----------



## earthygirl

baghagg said:


> Why does Camille always have to have a friend with her, even in her own home(s)?


Hahaha... I’ve thought the same thing.  It doesn't seem like she has real friends...surrounds herself with those who won’t call her out and are probably getting something from her...like borrowing her clothes or something ‍♀️


----------



## earthygirl

swags said:


> I assumed the eating disorder was enhanced for the show. I get the feeling nobody in the house eats regularly.
> Rinna was pushing for her girls to be the next Hadids but they don’t have that quality.


Yeah...they look very average...in height and otherwise.  You would think that their mother would “own” that and encourage her daughters to pursue a career that is not based on appearance.  ‍♀️  I think Rinna thought she could use her platform to help jumpstart her daughters’ careers like Yolanda did for Bella and Gigi.  They’ll probably do ok because of their mother’s connections, but won’t ever achieve supermodel status. It’s a shame because they both seem a little lost.


----------



## earthygirl

limom said:


> There is a thing called college where most young adults find themselves.. j/s


College is for regular people! Don’t you know?!   not for the children of reality tv stars!!


----------



## earthygirl

limom said:


> One semester.
> Those young women did not really try, imo. One had nervous breakdown of sorts.
> So fine, go to school locally.
> Also, they both went to NYC ala Gigi to be models not students, imo.
> Except that Gigi had Modeling experience and met the beauty criteria.
> Granted, College is not for everyone but for young women like themselves who have unlimited funds, it is a perfect place to experiment and meet people and explore new things.
> Those two girls are quite something.


I wholeheartedly agree!  I don’t think those girls want to explore new things, broaden their horizons, etc.   I think they just want fame and money but have overlooked that they don’t look like supermodels. I mean they’re cute but not at all modelesque. Acting may be a better route for them.  Rinna if you’re reading this..it’s time to redirect!!!


----------



## egak

argh.....another bad episode and Brandi looks terrible.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> There is a thing called college where most young adults find themselves.. j/s


One thing I will give Kyle credit for is that all of her girls have gone to college and she really hasn't pushed the "model/acting" route on them as far as I can tell.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

egak said:


> argh.....another bad episode and Brandi looks terrible.


Everything seemed so fake. Don't believe a minute Kyle's new found friendship with Brandi because she felt sorry for her.
Not to mention Brandi's fake tears!  Honestly who believe anything that comes out of Brandi?  She'll do anything for money and a chance to be on tv.
Kim sounded like she's off the wagon again slurring her words.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> One semester.
> Those young women did not really try, imo. One had nervous breakdown of sorts.
> So fine, go to school locally.
> Also, they both went to NYC ala Gigi to be models not students, imo.
> Except that Gigi had Modeling experience and met the beauty criteria.
> Granted, College is not for everyone but for young women like themselves who have unlimited funds, it is a perfect place to experiment and meet people and explore new things.
> Those two girls are quite something.


Also Gigi and Bella, while I do think they are very pretty and prettier than Rinna's daughters, they reportedly had alot of help through their parents connections.  I thought was reported that they hired Naomi Campbell to coach them, don't know if that's true or not.

I understand that modeling/acting opened up a life that Lisa Rinna and Yolanda would have never had otherwise, and were able to offer a very priviliged life for their kids. So I never understood why they would want to push being a model on their daughters (other than an ego trip for themselves).  Their daughters have money and funds to travel and have new experiences etc that often makes modeling attractive to young women. I think its a very destructive and difficult industry for young women and you have to be incredibly mentally strong to survive it.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> Also Gigi and Bella, while I do think they are very pretty and prettier than Rinna's daughters, they reportedly had alot of help through their parents connections.  I thought was reported that they hired Naomi Campbell to coach them, don't know if that's true or not.
> 
> I understand that modeling/acting opened up a life that Lisa Rinna and Yolanda would have never had otherwise, and were able to offer a very priviliged life for their kids. So I never understood why they would want to push being a model on their daughters (other than an ego trip for themselves).  Their daughters have money and funds to travel and have new experiences etc that often makes modeling attractive to young women. I think its a very destructive and difficult industry for young women and you have to be incredibly mentally strong to survive it.


It is especially surprising because of Harry Hamlin’ educational background.
Although, he looks completely checked out and seems to have zero influence on his family.


----------



## swags

So Rinnas younger moron is forced to be on the show but can afford her own high end apartment? What is she waiting for? Move!


----------



## swags

limom said:


> It is especially surprising because of Harry Hamlin’ educational background.
> Although, he looks completely checked out and seems to have zero influence on his family.


The rumor is that he doesn’t live with them.


----------



## TC1

Delilah's home/apartment requests? Come on..get real. Rinna just nodding along like it's perfectly fine with your jobless child needing a gym, doorman, 2 bedrooms, etc
I read somewhere that Brandi recanted her little confession on her podcast. Said she and Denise just kissed, the rest was made up for a story line.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> The rumor is that he doesn’t live with them.


Oh, makes sense. A lot more sense than this deep love of camping by his lonesome, the show kept on pushing....


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> One thing I will give Kyle credit for is that all of her girls have gone to college and she really hasn't pushed the "model/acting" route on them as far as I can tell.


Wasn't there an episode last season where Kyle took Portia to acting lessons..or something like that?  then we had to do another dive into the Kyle/Kim Richards child actors saga   and her saying that it was Portia's idea..and she wouldn't have steered her toward that path.


----------



## gucci girl

Brandi look horrible. If shes lying about hooking up with Denise, that’s awful.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Delilah's home/apartment requests? Come on..get real. Rinna just nodding along like it's perfectly fine with your jobless child needing a gym, doorman, 2 bedrooms, etc
> I read somewhere that Brandi recanted her little confession on her podcast. Said she and Denise just kissed, the rest was made up for a story line.


I heard that as well.  I guess Denise got a lawyer and then the hook up story was recanted.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> I heard that as well.  I guess Denise got a lawyer and then the hook up story was recanted.


Then Denise sent a C&D to the whole cast..so they couldn't talk about it at the reunion.


----------



## swags

gucci girl said:


> Brandi look horrible. If shes lying about hooking up with Denise, that’s awful.


What did she do? Is that a facelift or Botox? She looks so artificial now similar to Adrienne Maloof.


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> What did she do? Is that a facelift or Botox? She looks so artificial now similar to Adrienne Maloof.


Yeah..  Brandi appears to have nerve damage around her mouth on one side - they are both looking rough.


----------



## bisousx

TC1 said:


> Wasn't there an episode last season where Kyle took Portia to acting lessons..or something like that?  then we had to do another dive into the Kyle/Kim Richards child actors saga   and her saying that it was Portia's idea..and she wouldn't have steered her toward that path.



I could believe it was Portia’s idea, from what we see of her on the show.


----------



## bisousx

gucci girl said:


> Brandi look horrible. If shes lying about hooking up with Denise, that’s awful.



when they played flashbacks of Brandi from the earlier seasons, she looked so gorgeous and natural.


----------



## limom

Camille is still my fav character.
She brings the beautiful houses, great outfits and is a superb vilain.
As far as Denise’s situation with Brandy, team Denise. So sick and tired of the people who have to share their sex lives with everybody plus she is a mean drunk, imo.
Denise‘s team is on point. Well done.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/denise-richards-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/2020/07/22/ae05d542-c7ad-11ea-a99f-3bbdffb1af38_story.html


----------



## simone72

bisousx said:


> when they played flashbacks of Brandi from the earlier seasons, she looked so gorgeous and natural.


I agree on the first season she was on I thought she was beautiful but with most of these housewives they keep getting so much work done they morph into something else!


----------



## simone72

And what’s this shade Teddy is throwing at Denise now ? Just saw on Instagram and Denise fought back something involving daddy Mellencamp himself over text. Teddy you are boring entitled being nothing but drama and sided with Brandi hope they take you off the show pretend you are down to earth but not !


----------



## swags

simone72 said:


> And what’s this shade Teddy is throwing at Denise now ? Just saw on Instagram and Denise fought back something involving daddy Mellencamp himself over text. Teddy you are boring entitled being nothing but drama and sided with Brandi hope they take you off the show pretend you are down to earth but not !


Teddi s the worst. I don’t get how shes kept her housewife status.


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> There is a thing called college where most young adults find themselves.. j/s


AMEN to that!  I will never forget being in Barneys Beverly Hills, watching this college-aged daughter of an (_obviously_) over-indulgent mother having a MAJOR-LEAGUE HISSY fit because Mom told her that she couldn't have something!  I was about ready to watch this gal go down to the floor and start banging her fists (_you know - like little kids do_) .. the screaming and especially the language this gal was using >!>!>! .. WOW!  Literally, everyone in the store at that time just stopped what they were doing to watch this spectacle!  Of course, Mom then said "okay" .. and all of a sudden .. everything goes back to 'normal'.  The entitle-itis that I see out here just amazes me sometimes  ..


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> AMEN to that!  I will never forget being in Barneys Beverly Hills, watching this college-aged daughter of an (_obviously_) over-indulgent mother having a MAJOR-LEAGUE HISSY fit because Mom told her that she couldn't have something!  I was about ready to watch this gal go down to the floor and start banging her fists (_you know - like little kids do_) .. the screaming and especially the language this gal was using >!>!>! .. WOW!  Literally, everyone in the store at that time just stopped what they were doing to watch this spectacle!  Of course, Mom then said "okay" .. and all of a sudden .. everything goes back to 'normal'.  The entitle-itis that I see out here just amazes me sometimes  ..


Yep. Rinna jokes about her daughters but deep down she knows that she raised entitled morons.
Kyle grates but her daughters are educated and working.


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> AMEN to that!  I will never forget being in Barneys Beverly Hills, watching this college-aged daughter of an (_obviously_) over-indulgent mother having a MAJOR-LEAGUE HISSY fit because Mom told her that she couldn't have something!  I was about ready to watch this gal go down to the floor and start banging her fists (_you know - like little kids do_) .. the screaming and especially the language this gal was using >!>!>! .. WOW!  Literally, everyone in the store at that time just stopped what they were doing to watch this spectacle!  Of course, Mom then said "okay" .. and all of a sudden .. everything goes back to 'normal'.  The entitle-itis that I see out here just amazes me sometimes  ..


Yep. Rinna jokes about her daughters but deep down she knows that she raised entitled morons.
Kyle grates but her daughters are educated and working.


----------



## bagshopr

Brandi and Adrienne looked terrible. I wonder if Dr. Nassif performed revenge plastic surgery on his ex?


----------



## limom

The looks for the reunion.


----------



## baghagg

bagshopr said:


> Brandi and Adrienne looked terrible. I wonder if Dr. Nassif performed revenge plastic surgery on his ex?


I feel like I remember Adrienne insinuating she would never have Paul do her work for that very reason (while they were still married).


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> Yeah..  Brandi appears to have nerve damage around her mouth on one side


or partial paralysis (bells palsy comes to mind), as I'm watching it again..


----------



## baghagg

limom said:


> The looks for the reunion.



Erica, Garcelle and Sutton look gorgeous, possibly Dorit too


----------



## chowlover2

swags said:


> The rumor is that he doesn’t live with them.


And is gay!


----------



## simone72

chowlover2 said:


> And is gay!


Wow really ? I don’t get that vibe from him I think he probably wants his space away from all the BS


----------



## bisbee

egak said:


> argh.....another bad episode and Brandi looks terrible.


She really looks botched...time to pay a visit to Dr. Dubrow.  She was really pretty before...why do these women even start plastic surgery if they are more than fine before?


----------



## swags

chowlover2 said:


> And is gay!


I heard that too. From the lady who has an aunt that works on the show.
According to her Mauricio is a cheater and they all know it but stay quiet and Dorit is supposedly seriously broke.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Camille is still my fav character.
> She brings the beautiful houses, great outfits and is a superb vilain.
> As far as Denise’s situation with Brandy, team Denise. So sick and tired of the people who have to share their sex lives with everybody plus she is a mean drunk, imo.
> Denise‘s team is on point. Well done.
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/denise-richards-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/2020/07/22/ae05d542-c7ad-11ea-a99f-3bbdffb1af38_story.html



I like Denise, she may not make great choices when it comes to men and she may have a raunchy sex life, but as long as she keeps it from her kids, its her business.  I think it was a mistake for her last year to talk publicly about going on a quest to get her husband a happy ending and on about his penis size.   But I think it says a lot about her character that she adopted a special needs child and that she took in Charlies kids when he and their mother had to go into rehab.  

She shouldn't do another year of Housewives - its a sinking ship. And I don't think its doing anything for her career - she doesn't need the show like the other women do. (Garcelle, though I enjoyed seeing a women of colour, and like her from what I've seen of her should leave too).

I generally like Camille for the same reasons and yes she can be a *****, but she is so good at it its enteraining.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> Wasn't there an episode last season where Kyle took Portia to acting lessons..or something like that?  then we had to do another dive into the Kyle/Kim Richards child actors saga   and her saying that it was Portia's idea..and she wouldn't have steered her toward that path.


There was, a few seasons ago but it doesn't seem to be actively pursued or I'm sure we'd being hearing about it from Kyle.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Oh, makes sense. A lot more sense than this deep love of camping by his lonesome, the show kept on pushing....


Actually, Harry's love of cottage life in Muskoka is something many city folks crave in the hot summer months. Muskoka is cottage country in Ontario, Canada and really gorgeous and extremely costly. Prohibitive really.

Even Cindy Crawford, Goldie Hawn, Tom Hanks, Steven Spielberg and Justin Bieber (actually he just bought somewhere else, not Muskoka anymore) have cottages along one of the many lakes, although their cottages aren't as rustic as Harry's. Harry is a true cottage living and lifestyle guy.


----------



## kemilia

limom said:


> The looks for the reunion.



Sutton looks like she's wearing a nightie,
what's with the flesh colored mesh cloth covering up Ericka's cleavage(?),
Denise looks like she's going to a homecoming dance,
Dorito--I just can't,
Teddi--not much to go on--is she still pregnant here?,
Kyle once again wears the totally wrong outfits for these things,
Garcelle is, um interesting (like the feathers, not the hair jewels),
Rinna is Rinna. Hope I didn't miss any of the "ladies".


----------



## bisousx

Erika Jayne’s closet is now on Vestiaire! 

I didn’t see anything I liked yet but I think some of the items were worn on RHOBH.



			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-10032013.shtml


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Wow Teddi is just pure evil...


----------



## lulilu

Chanel4Eva said:


> Wow Teddi is just pure evil...



Yes!  And you could see just how anxious she was to trash Denise.  Why didn't Kyle say how Denise supposedly trashed them (including Kyle and Erica?) -- I guess Teddi is her servant for trouble making.

The things Denise supposedly said "about" Teddi were no big deal.  Yet she was chomping at the bit -- sweating and breathing heavy in her words -- to get to the Brandi story.  What a trashy desperate thirsty vindictive b*tch Teddy is.


----------



## bisousx

Kyle takes so many pages from LVP’s book of pawns. She was silent the entire time and let Teddi do all the dirty work.


----------



## bagshopr

Teddi was horrible. She had been dying to spit out the Denise and Brandi story since before they landed in Italy, and in true Housewives fashion it had to be at a nice dinner in a public restaurant. I can't imagine that she was that upset about the catty comments Denise allegedly made about her, but maybe she was because she has self esteem issues. 
Yes, why didn't Kyle speak up and say that almost everyone in the group had supposedly been bad mouthed by Denise? I don't even know if I believe that happened because I wouldn't believe Brandi about anything. Sutton tried to come to Denise's defense but no one backed her up. I like Sutton for trying. I hope Teddi is fired, not over this incident but for being a nonentity in general. I think Denise will leave.


----------



## lulilu

Kyle sits on her hands whenever there is an issue she should be involved in.  Unless she has a complaint or is directly addressed.  Anything to avoid blame or being in the line of fire.  Erika is another one whose big mouth stays closed when there is a confrontation among the women, unless she is directly spoken to.  But Erika is such a big nothing, she is rarely relevant.

I don't believe anything Brandi says.  Ever.  Kyle doesn't either, but she wants to kill Denise, so now Brandi is believable.  I can't stomach her.  She and Lisa wants to stir up everyone's dirt except their own -- rumors of Mauricio cheating and Harry living elsewhere are off limits.  And Mauricio's multiple financial issues.

I wouldn't blame Denise for quitting.  I read Garcelle is quitting, but it was in a gossip rag.  In addition to Kyle and Lisa, I wish at least Teddi and Erika would go.  I like Denise, Garcelle and Sutton.  They will never get rid of Lisa, because she has shown her willingness to whore herself and her family out to stay relevant.


----------



## baghagg

I don't believe Sutton has been to the same parties that Brandi has, that they're on the same guest lists, etc (with the exception of RHOBH parties,of course).. sounds like a made-up storyline.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

baghagg said:


> I don't believe Sutton has been to the same parties that Brandi has, that they're on the same guest lists, etc (with the exception of RHOBH parties,of course).. sounds like a made-up storyline.


Yes, it would seem they would travel in different social circles.  But I did like Sutton (really about the first ever on this show) when she astutely asked Teddi, "what are you really upset, Brandi's and Denise's alleged hook up or what Denise supposedly said about you".  As a newbie, she could have easily sided the loathsome foursome in ganging up on Denise.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

It was respectable the way Sutton tried to stand up for Denise. It’s annoying how Erica says nothing during confrontations. And Kyle only stands up for Kyle... or maybe sometimes for evil Teddi. 
Teddi has some serious self-esteem issues!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just a few more comments.  I was really looking forward to more shots of Rome in this day of coronovirus.  I was in Rome about 15 yeas ago and always wanted to go back and see more of the city and of Italy.  I never thought we couldn't travel because of a world wide pandemic.  Hopefully, it will become safe to travel again in the not too far distant future and when I do travel, I will truly treasure the experience and not take it for granted.

I get the impression that that they just do a few schedule shots of well known tourist destinations, like Trevi Fountain, the Spanish Steps etc.  and that's it.  No real exploring of the city or even interesting shots of the city.  Gosh, they could just take stock footage and then shoot them all in a restaurant in L.A and we would never know the difference. Why bother?

So I guess we find the one thing that is authentic about Dorit is that she can speak Italian (I was actually impressed).  I was with her all the way when she was snarking about Kyle ordering a Margarita in Rome and then she goes and orders I think vodka and soda?  Really?  (I'm sorry it doesn't count that you order it Italian).

Erika's  white outfit was so ridiculous.  

Kyle whining about others bringing their "glam squads" -  I'm sure the only reason Kyle doesn't have her own glam squad is Mauricio won't ok the expense.

Good for Denise storming off.  I don't believe Brandi for a minute, but even if it is true, its her business and who cares. Wasn't Erika bragging about threesomes a few episodes earlier?  Why are they all clutching their pearls like little old prudish ladies?  And they've all said nasty things about about each other, behind each others backs, including Teddi.  

I swore earlier I wasn't going to watch this show but I got bored and tuned in.  But this show isn't enjoyable anymore. Definitely my last season.


----------



## TC1

Teddi was tasked to lead the charge against LVP with puppygate last season, this season it's about Denise and that gossip. She really has nothing to bring to the show besides being the pot-stirrer


----------



## bisousx

Chanel4Eva said:


> It was respectable the way Sutton tried to stand up for Denise. It’s annoying how Erica says nothing during confrontations. And Kyle only stands up for Kyle... or maybe sometimes for evil Teddi.
> Teddi has some serious self-esteem issues!



Sutton won me over by doing that. She was unlikeable in the first couple episodes but she has this awkward, timid charm that's kind of cute. I definitely feel like a Sutton sometimes in new social settings. I didn't feel like Sutton was defending Denise because she's fond of her.. more like pointing out how vicious, tacky and unnecessary it was to bring up someone's sex life at the dinner table.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Teddi was tasked to lead the charge against LVP with puppygate last season, this season it's about Denise and that gossip. She really has nothing to bring to the show besides being the pot-stirrer



She was probably all nervous and short of breath because she knew she was tasked by Kyle and production to screw over Denise and she wanted to do a good job.


----------



## TC1

I do love that production shades Denise by leaving in all her Bravo, Bravo, Bravo hissy fit moments and then replays them


----------



## ChanelCartier

I can't stand Kyle.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

ChanelCartier said:


> I can't stand Kyle.


Actually, she is very nice in person. Her daughter went to high school with my daughter and her and Mauricio were always very friendly and outgoing with other parents. Kyle also dressed like she was on-camera at casual school events!


----------



## lulilu

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Actually, she is very nice in person. Her daughter went to high school with my daughter and her and Mauricio were always very friendly and outgoing with other parents. Kyle also dressed like she was on-camera at casual school events!



Someone posted about her in the Meghan and Harry thread.  Said she came into a deli/store where a number of people were waiting in line to be waited on -- she jumped to the front of the line and said she had a party or something and was in a hurry.  Expected everyone to let her go first.  When people objected, she got obnoxious and left in a huff.  So I guess it depends on whether she wants to impress parents of other students or bully her way in front of the "little people."


----------



## SoCalGal2016

lulilu said:


> Someone posted about her in the Meghan and Harry thread.  Said she came into a deli/store where a number of people were waiting in line to be waited on -- she jumped to the front of the line and said she had a party or something and was in a hurry.  Expected everyone to let her go first.  When people objected, she got obnoxious and left in a huff.  So I guess it depends on whether she wants to impress parents of other students or bully her way in front of the "little people."


She definitely dressed to impress!! They only acted friendly and no attitude with other parents.  They were also NOT the most famous celebrity parents at this school.  She wouldn't have the nerve to push her way to the front of the line if its a line of academy award winners!  lol


----------



## ChanelCartier

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Actually, she is very nice in person. Her daughter went to high school with my daughter and her and Mauricio were always very friendly and outgoing with other parents. Kyle also dressed like she was on-camera at casual school events!


Yeah I can see that is true. On camera she annoys me lately LOL.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

ChanelCartier said:


> Yeah I can see that is true. On camera she annoys me lately LOL.


Kyle is the only one I know in real life. But, I used to go to the manicurist (its now closed due to covid) and I sat next to Teddy's nanny and she told me that family was a nightmare to work for!   Teddy seems very annoying on the show as well.


----------



## ChanelCartier

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Kyle is the only one I know in real life. But, I used to go to the manicurist (its now closed due to covid) and I sat next to Teddy's nanny and she told me that family was a nightmare to work for!   Teddy seems very annoying on the show as well.


Yes she honestly is LOL. I think my fav is Dorit, sometimes LOL. They're all annoying actually. I like Garcelle. She's pretty real so far.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

ChanelCartier said:


> Yes she honestly is LOL. I think my fav is Dorit, sometimes LOL. They're all annoying actually. I like Garcelle. She's pretty real so far.



I really like Dorit's style even though its very runway and wouldn't always work in real life.  Is there any website that specs out her outfits? The black lug boots she wore in Italy are amazing!


----------



## ChanelCartier

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I really like Dorit's style even though its very runway and wouldn't always work in real life.  Is there any website that specs out her outfits? The black lug boots she wore in Italy are amazing!


Yeah she would look good in a paper bag LOL.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I really like Dorit's style even though its very runway and wouldn't always work in real life.  Is there any website that specs out her outfits? The black lug boots she wore in Italy are amazing!


Bigblondehair on IG posts all the Housewives outfit specs!


----------



## limom

SoCalGal2016 said:


> She definitely dressed to impress!! They only acted friendly and no attitude with other parents.  They were also NOT the most famous celebrity parents at this school.  She wouldn't have the nerve to push her way to the front of the line if its a line of academy award winners!  lol


Of course they act friendly, Real estate is all about networking....
Plus Kyle being brought up there, knows that appearance and being nice to the RIGHT people is how a career can be maintained.
She is socially astute...
I don’t think that Denise will leave as she signed a three years contract.
It is amazing how quickly Lisa threw her longtime friendship with Denise, for a story line.
I like Sutton for the simple reason that she is new...There must be a reason why she signed on to the RHBH besides the boutique....


----------



## lulilu

Mauricio probably got tons of clients from the exposure on the show.  Good thought re why Kyle was nice.  Especially with more important celebrities around.


----------



## swags

If Denise did say that Teddi is obnoxious and living in her dada shadow then she is 100% correct.  Teddi was more upset about that so she could t wait to blurt out the sex rumor. Which I have trouble believing, I think Denise could do better than Brand.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> If Denise did say that Teddi is obnoxious and living in her dada shadow then she is 100% correct.  Teddi was more upset about that so she could t wait to blurt out the sex rumor. Which I have trouble believing, I think Denise could do better than Brand.


On reddit, one of the posters wrote that her husband is trying to adopt Eloise. I can’t imagine this type of stories would be looked upon favorably by the Courts.
Brandi is freaking obnoxious. She is taking her anger against Eddie and Leann on everybody else. A toxic mess.
Also Brandi had to have huge legal bills from her time Chit talking  about Joana Krupa.
 I hope that Denise sues her too. She needs to learn to respect other people’s lives.


----------



## ChanelCartier

limom said:


> On reddit, one of the posters wrote that her husband is trying to adopt Eloise. I can’t imagine this type of stories would be looked upon favorably by the Courts.
> Brandi is freaking obnoxious. She is taking her anger against Eddie and Leann on everybody else. A toxic mess.
> Also Brandi had to have huge legal bills from her time Chit talking  about Joana Krupa.
> I hope that Denise sues her too. She needs to learn to respect other people’s lives.


Brandi is totally a liar.  Maybe the producers put her up to it. Who knows. These are not reality shows they are scripted.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> On reddit, one of the posters wrote that her husband is trying to adopt Eloise. I can’t imagine this type of stories would be looked upon favorably by the Courts.
> Brandi is freaking obnoxious. She is taking her anger against Eddie and Leann on everybody else. A toxic mess.
> Also Brandi had to have huge legal bills from her time Chit talking  about Joana Krupa.
> I hope that Denise sues her too. She needs to learn to respect other people’s lives.



If Brandi knew about the adoption, she is even more disgusting than I thought (if that is possible).  I wish I believed in karma because she'd be missing a big bite out of her azz.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

This whole Brandi vs Denise storyline seems cooked up by the producers and everyone is in on it. I think we saw the real Denise Richards last week as someone who is drama free, relaxed, and chill.  This season’s Denise appears forced and fake. Brandi is brought back to be the drama stirrer that she has been from Adrienne to Lisa. Perhaps since LVP’s exit, the producers felt like they needed something truly salacious after last season’s snooze fest with puppygate

Why is Sutton or Teddi on the show? They don‘t add much value to the franchise and are just whiny


----------



## lulilu

I am starting to like Sutton.  She's got the money and the clothes (even though it's primarily Dolce).  And if they'd let her talk, she does have something to say.  She is just starting to get more comfortable.  I liked that she told Teddy she didn't think the Brandi allegation was properly raised at that dinner.  She just needs to get a little pushier.  She has manners, unlike the rest of these women and is not heard.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

lulilu said:


> I am starting to like Sutton.  She's got the money and the clothes (even though it's primarily Dolce).  And if they'd let her talk, she does have something to say.  She is just starting to get more comfortable.  I liked that she told Teddy she didn't think the Brandi allegation was properly raised at that dinner.  She just needs to get a little pushier.  She has manners, unlike the rest of these women and is not heard.



I think the producers wanted someone rich and fun to replace LVP.   Sutton is no Lisa Vanderpump, who yeah might be a calculating and manipulative but quite fun to watch.  LVP's home is fun and stylish just like her fashion sense. The pearl tones and whimsical mirrors reflects the luxury lifestyle of LVP's brand.

Sutton is a bit drab like her home and personality. Yeah, she has worn some ornate runway pieces but most of her clothing taste is nothing extraordinary. Sutton definitely has manners; however, she comes across as judgmental, insecure, and maybe a little petty.  Every now and then you get that crazy outburst of judgment only to reel it back in and pretend you don't have them. Rich women like Sutton are a dime a dozen. By contrast many are like Lisa Vanderpump?


----------



## Allisonfaye

I am a bit behind but starting to see the stuff with Denise and Brandi. Ugh. Brandi? Could we have done without HER? I can't fathom how Brandi can say this stuff about Denise unless it was preplanned. Brandi would be opening herself up to a lawsuit.

And how awful did Kim look at Kyle's house when Brandi came there?


----------



## baghagg

Allisonfaye said:


> I am a bit behind but starting to see the stuff with Denise and Brandi. Ugh. Brandi? Could we have done without HER? I can't fathom how Brandi can say this stuff about Denise unless it was preplanned. Brandi would be opening herself up to a lawsuit.
> 
> And how awful did Kim look at Kyle's house when Brandi came there?


I agree with all of this!


----------



## bisbee

Allisonfaye said:


> And how awful did Kim look at Kyle's house when Brandi came there?


OMG...she really looks terrible with her hair back like that in a tight ponytail.  Instead of making her look younger, it adds 20 years!


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisbee said:


> OMG...she really looks terrible with her hair back like that in a tight ponytail.  Instead of making her look younger, it adds 20 years!



I know! Why didn't anyone tell her?


----------



## luckylove

bisbee said:


> OMG...she really looks terrible with her hair back like that in a tight ponytail.  Instead of making her look younger, it adds 20 years!



The heavy makeup did not help either....


----------



## baghagg

The commercial for this week's episode has Denise stating "Brandie has said that she has had sex with some people from this group" - this storyline gets more and more contrived by the episode..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Is Denise in on it? This plot?  And agreed to it? I hope not, but I'm getting so cynical


----------



## Allisonfaye

Denise's denials seem off to me. 

Whoa. Garcelle. Asking where Sutton got her money? "I am blunt'. No, you are RUDE. Don't like her. She just sits back and acts like she is above it all. And her house is ugly.


----------



## Allisonfaye

baghagg said:


> The commercial for this week's episode has Denise stating "Brandie has said that she has had sex with some people from this group" - this storyline gets more and more contrived by the episode..



I might have been able to believe the story about her and Denise but she went too far saying she did with others. Possibly Kim when she was intoxicated. I could see that.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Is Denise in on it? This plot?  And agreed to it? I hope not, but I'm getting so cynical


Yeah, I wonder the same..but then, with the C&D paperwork they're no longer able to discuss it. Takes away from it being discussed at the reunion and in any future seasons. Hard to say if Denise went that far *shrug*


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> One thing I will give Kyle credit for is that all of her girls have gone to college and she really hasn't pushed the "model/acting" route on them as far as I can tell.


That's because they all have The Agency connection, and I recall her mentioning Portia wants a YouTube channel to show off her makeup expertise.


----------



## TC1

Kyle.... 'Brandi doesn't lie" Also Kyle....


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> Kyle.... 'Brandi doesn't lie" Also Kyle....
> 
> View attachment 4811677


What great compilation you put together for our complete amusement - this is GREAT - thank you so much for this gift!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Kyle.... 'Brandi doesn't lie" Also Kyle....
> 
> View attachment 4811677


So is Kyle now implying that when Brandy brought up rumors Mauricio was cheating few seasons, it was actually true??


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> So is Kyle now implying that when Brandy brought up rumors Mauricio was cheating few seasons, it was actually true??


From what I have heard it is!


----------



## bisousx

chowlover2 said:


> From what I have heard it is!



Any tea??


----------



## chowlover2

bisousx said:


> Any tea??


Just that Mo runs around with LA coeds, has been doing it for some time. Kyle is scared to death it's going to get out among the other housewives and she will be outed on air as the fool she is. Now, I don't know how good this tea is, but remember when Rinna threw her wineglass at Kim in Amsterdam? What Kim supposedly knows is that Harry Hamlin is on the down and that is why he doesn't live with the family. There was one time when Harry attended a dinner of Lisa's at Sur. He spoke about how he loves West Hollywood, and Lisa V. just laughed as she knows West Hollywood is mostly gay. Can this be true? Sure. My cousin married and divorced twice and came out at 65 after his Mom passed away. And 10 yrs later he and his hubby are happy as can be.


----------



## TC1

chowlover2 said:


> Just that Mo runs around with LA coeds, has been doing it for some time. Kyle is scared to death it's going to get out among the other housewives and she will be outed on air as the fool she is. Now, I don't know how good this tea is, but remember when Rinna threw her wineglass at Kim in Amsterdam? What Kim supposedly knows is that Harry Hamlin is on the down and that is why he doesn't live with the family. There was one time when Harry attended a dinner of Lisa's at Sur. He spoke about how he loves West Hollywood, and Lisa V. just laughed as she knows West Hollywood is mostly gay. Can this be true? Sure. My cousin married and divorced twice and came out at 65 after his Mom passed away. And 10 yrs later he and his hubby are happy as can be.


You could tell when Rinna smashed that wine glass and said "you don't f-ing talk about my husband" there was real info behind that. Not surprised about these rumours about Harry.


----------



## chowlover2

I really wish someone would out her. I used to like her so much, she has become such a pot spilling hag on RHoBH. Denise has to know something on her having known her 20 some years.


----------



## CeeJay

CanuckBagLover said:


> Just a few more comments.  I was really looking forward to more shots of Rome in this day of coronovirus.  I was in Rome about 15 yeas ago and always wanted to go back and see more of the city and of Italy.  I never thought we couldn't travel because of a world wide pandemic.  Hopefully, it will become safe to travel again in the not too far distant future and when I do travel, I will truly treasure the experience and not take it for granted.
> 
> I get the impression that that they just do a few schedule shots of well known tourist destinations, like Trevi Fountain, the Spanish Steps etc.  and that's it.  No real exploring of the city or even interesting shots of the city.  Gosh, they could just take stock footage and then shoot them all in a restaurant in L.A and we would never know the difference. Why bother?
> 
> So I guess we find the one thing that is authentic about Dorit is that she can speak Italian (I was actually impressed).  I was with her all the way when she was snarking about Kyle ordering a Margarita in Rome and then she goes and orders I think vodka and soda?  Really?  (I'm sorry it doesn't count that you order it Italian).
> 
> Erika's  white outfit was so ridiculous.
> 
> Kyle whining about others bringing their "glam squads" -  I'm sure the only reason Kyle doesn't have her own glam squad is Mauricio won't ok the expense.
> 
> Good for Denise storming off.  I don't believe Brandi for a minute, but even if it is true, its her business and who cares. Wasn't Erika bragging about threesomes a few episodes earlier?  Why are they all clutching their pearls like little old prudish ladies?  And they've all said nasty things about about each other, behind each others backs, including Teddi.
> 
> I swore earlier I wasn't going to watch this show but I got bored and tuned in.  But this show isn't enjoyable anymore. Definitely my last season.


Well then, I'm not going to watch it .. why bother?!?!  

Like you, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Roma .. my favorite City in the world!  I lived there for a bit, so hit-me-up if you do decide to go and I will give you a list of places to go and some of the "secrets" (like the Scavi under St. Peter's).  

Hmmmm .. so Dorit speaks Italian?  Well, I guess that kind of makes sense .. wasn't she in the Fashion biz before her marriage to PK?  I remember her talking about "traveling the world" at one point.  On the other hand, WTF .. with ordering those types of drinks???  Italy has some of the best Wines in the world and you have all sorts of Bitters (Campari, Aperol, etc.)?!?!


----------



## CeeJay

lulilu said:


> Someone posted about her in the Meghan and Harry thread.  Said she came into a deli/store where a number of people were waiting in line to be waited on -- she jumped to the front of the line and said she had a party or something and was in a hurry.  Expected everyone to let her go first.  When people objected, she got obnoxious and left in a huff.  So I guess it depends on whether she wants to impress parents of other students or bully her way in front of the "little people."


Uh .. that would be me; yes .. I did not see a 'NICE' side of this lady at all!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Uh .. that would be me; yes .. I did not see a 'NICE' side of this lady at all!


How was she dressed CeeJay? Was she wearing one of her muumuus?


----------



## chowlover2

I just realized why I like Dorit this season, no PK!


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Kyle.... 'Brandi doesn't lie" Also Kyle....
> 
> View attachment 4811677



I am surprised anyone at the table could keep a straight face when Kyle said Brandi didn't lie.  And Kyle related some story about her making a statement under oath during Brandi's lawsuit (with Joana I think) in which she said Brandi told the truth -- and it got her out of being a witness.

I thought Kyle might be struck by lightening with this blatant lie.  And of course, I imagine she will get away with it.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> I thought Kyle might be struck by lightening with this blatant lie.  And of course, I imagine she will get away with it.


Yes, the focus at the reunion will most certainly _*not*_ be on the hypocrisy of it all, it never is..


----------



## chowlover2

Lisa Rinna, Erica Jayne, Kyle and her minion Teddi need to go!.None of them bring anything to the show. I hope somebody turns Teddi in as she is a quack life coach.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

chowlover2 said:


> Lisa Rinna, Erica Jayne, Kyle and her minion Teddi need to go!.None of them bring anything to the show. I hope somebody turns Teddi in as she is a quack life coach.


Teddi is a quack life coach.....hahhaha that made me laugh out loud!

I could see a shake-up of the cast at the end of this season. You never know what Bravo Andy might do


----------



## chowlover2

Let's hope his staff reads TPF.


----------



## swags

Teddi should be fired. She looks like a clown in her makeup and is so condescending and obnoxiou!  Hoping we don’t have to see the idiot have her baby.


----------



## swags

chowlover2 said:


> Just that Mo runs around with LA coeds, has been doing it for some time. Kyle is scared to death it's going to get out among the other housewives and she will be outed on air as the fool she is. Now, I don't know how good this tea is, but remember when Rinna threw her wineglass at Kim in Amsterdam? What Kim supposedly knows is that Harry Hamlin is on the down and that is why he doesn't live with the family. There was one time when Harry attended a dinner of Lisa's at Sur. He spoke about how he loves West Hollywood, and Lisa V. just laughed as she knows West Hollywood is mostly gay. Can this be true? Sure. My cousin married and divorced twice and came out at 65 after his Mom passed away. And 10 yrs later he and his hubby are happy as can be.


The rumors about Mo need to come out. I’m not surprised about Harry. He was probably happy to get away from his wife and bratty daughters.


----------



## chowlover2

swags said:


> The rumors about Mo need to come out. I’m not surprised about Harry. He was probably happy to get away from his wife and bratty daughters.


Kyle definitely needs her comeuppance, she is no LVP!


----------



## lulilu

chowlover2 said:


> Kyle definitely needs her comeuppance, she is no LVP!



I wish karma would catch up with her.


----------



## purseinsanity

I just watched the last two episodes.  I don't know what to believe.  I don't think Denise is telling the whole truth but I think Brandi lies as well.  They showed Brandi grabbing Denise's butt at Kyle's party.  Maybe Brandi wanted more than Denise?  Who knows?  Who really cares?  I did find it interesting that Denise said Brandi knew everything that was going on in the group and Kyle said nothing.  My obvious choice is Kyle tells Kim who then tells Brandi.  I wish all of Kyle's skeletons would come out of the closet.  Forget a crown, a tiara is too heavy for her head.


----------



## swags

I don’t know what to believe either. Denise seems flustered and then saying Brandi has slept with other housewives seemed to come out of nowhere.
Wasn’t Brandi into men? I don’t remember her liking ladies before this.
Regardless, it’s an awful storyline,


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I don’t know what to believe either. Denise seems flustered and then saying Brandi has slept with other housewives seemed to come out of nowhere.
> Wasn’t Brandi into men? I don’t remember her liking ladies before this.
> Regardless, it’s an awful storyline,


Yea she claimed "everyone knows I'm bisexual" even her kids.  Both Kyle and Teddi said they had no idea.  I think Brandi is "fluid" in the sense that she'll take on whatever persona that serves her purpose at the time being.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> Yea she claimed "everyone knows I'm bisexual" even her kids.  Both Kyle and Teddi said they had no idea.  I think Brandi is "fluid" in the sense that she'll take on whatever persona that serves her purpose at the time being.


I thought, and I may remember this wrong, that she got with a girl for Eddie her ex.  I didn't think she was bisexual.


----------



## Allisonfaye

purseinsanity said:


> I just watched the last two episodes.  I don't know what to believe.  I don't think Denise is telling the whole truth but I think Brandi lies as well.  They showed Brandi grabbing Denise's butt at Kyle's party.  Maybe Brandi wanted more than Denise?  Who knows?  Who really cares? * I did find it interesting that Denise said Brandi knew everything that was going on in the group and Kyle said nothing.  My obvious choice is Kyle tells Kim who then tells Brandi. * I wish all of Kyle's skeletons would come out of the closet.  Forget a crown, a tiara is too heavy for her head.



I said the exact same thing! So Kyle is the one, maybe inadvertently, feeding all the info to Brandi. I kind of think she knows it, too.


----------



## simone72

I skipped to last weeks episode in Rome omg how tacky were they strolling around in those Ferrari’s l!
It’s mind boggling how Rinna and Denise have had a 20 year friendship Rinna is no friend!
I like Sutton she’s just not mean housewife material! Teddy please go away no one cares you are so boring I keep saying it ! Imagine having the opportunity to go to Rome and waste it arguing w people !


----------



## lulilu

In a confessional, Garcelle said something like she didn't think dancing around in your underwear on IG is the best thing to do when your daughter has body image issues.  Rinna is going crazy, posting dance videos and saying things like "warning: this video may give you an eating disorder."  Her daughter posted "oh God."
They both have been deleting their comments but people caught screen shots.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I think Rinna knows her relevance is dwindling. I used to like her but even I am sick of her. And some of her looks? OMG. She needs to stick with the shag. It's the ONLY hairstyle that suits her, dated or not.


----------



## LemonDrop

chowlover2 said:


> Lisa Rinna, Erica Jayne, Kyle and her minion Teddi need to go!.None of them bring anything to the show. *I hope somebody turns Teddi in as she is a quack life coach*.



After watching her could you imagine paying money for her to coach you on your life?


simone72 said:


> I skipped to last weeks episode in Rome omg how tacky were they strolling around in those Ferrari’s l!
> It’s mind boggling how *Rinna and Denise have had a 20 year friendship* Rinna is no friend!
> I like Sutton she’s just not mean housewife material! Teddy please go away no one cares you are so boring I keep saying it ! Imagine having the opportunity to go to Rome and waste it arguing w people !



I think some of them define “friendship” as perhaps working on a project some years ago and then knowing of each other, casually talking at parties over the years since.


----------



## baghagg

Watching Watch What Happens Live and Teddi's teeth look waaaaaaaaaaay bigger!  Anybody else notice?


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Rinna’s face up close in tonight’s episode!! Lumpy with craters... what happened?!


----------



## baghagg

Chanel4Eva said:


> Rinna’s face up close in tonight’s episode!! Lumpy with craters... what happened?!


I'm pretty sure it's always been like that, sometimes they are able to filter better while shooting, maybe?  Maybe remote shooting and poor lighting isn't as forgiving.


----------



## lulilu

Chanel4Eva said:


> Rinna’s face up close in tonight’s episode!! Lumpy with craters... what happened?!



For some reason I think she's always had bad skin.  But could be botox/filler injections?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> In a confessional, Garcelle said something like she didn't think dancing around in your underwear on IG is the best thing to do when your daughter has body image issues.  Rinna is going crazy, posting dance videos and saying things like "warning: this video may give you an eating disorder."  Her daughter posted "oh God."
> They both have been deleting their comments but people caught screen shots.


Whether or not dancing around in your underwear on IG causes an eating disorder, I certainly wouldn't want my 50 year old mother doing it.  I'd be so embarrassed.


----------



## Coco.lover

I think the whole Denise thing was vile and so unnecessary. It's no ones business who she sleeps with. Teddy was mean and Kyle in my opinion is always the one instigating it in the background. I hope someone gets the receipts and  eventually calls Kyle out on her hypocrisy and the  fact the Mauricio is not as faithful and perfect as she makes him out to be.


----------



## baghagg

That whole Denise/Brandi storyline is so contrived, imo..  when I watch I can see them acting.  When they asked Denise why she didn't tell them the night before that she had in fact spoken with Brandi, they cut away and the question is never answered.  Very staged.


----------



## TC1

Chanel4Eva said:


> Rinna’s face up close in tonight’s episode!! Lumpy with craters... what happened?!


Most of the cameras they use have a very heavy filter. The one used for some of these shots, did not.


----------



## KellyObsessed

Perhaps when Denise said Brandy told her that she has slept with someone in the group, it could be Kim?   Who knows if Kim fell off the wagon a few times with Brandy?    I think Kim is definitely the one feeding info to Brandy, however false, and I think Kim has a lot of anger, jealousy and resentment towards most of the women including Kyle.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> In a confessional, Garcelle said something like she didn't think dancing around in your underwear on IG is the best thing to do when your daughter has body image issues.  Rinna is going crazy, posting dance videos and saying things like "warning: this video may give you an eating disorder."  Her daughter posted "oh God."
> They both have been deleting their comments but people caught screen shots.


I appreciated Garcelle saying that, as many of us have made the same point.  Subjecting a daughter with image issues to being on TV to be scrutinized and then doing videos like that shows how insensitive Rinna is.  She once talked about her hustling.  She'll appear climb over anyone, including her own daughters!


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> Whether or not dancing around in your underwear on IG causes an eating disorder, I certainly wouldn't want my 50 year old mother doing it.  I'd be so embarrassed.


LOL.  She is in amazing shape, but ITA.  Even if she were 35 and my mother, I'd be mortified.


----------



## purseinsanity

KellyObsessed said:


> Perhaps when Denise said Brandy told her that she has slept with someone in the group, it could be Kim?   Who knows if Kim fell off the wagon a few times with Brandy?    I think Kim is definitely the one feeding info to Brandy, however false, and I think Kim has a lot of anger, jealousy and resentment towards most of the women including Kyle.


Kim is looking a little "worn" lately.  Makes me think she is hitting the bottle and God knows what else!


----------



## Coco.lover

They are all looking a little worn except Dorit. Dorit in my opinion looks the best


purseinsanity said:


> Kim is looking a little "worn" lately.  Makes me think she is hitting the bottle and God knows what else!


----------



## rockhollow

I usually find everything that lesser Lisa has to say a crock of BS, but I have to agree with her saying that Denise is really trying to change her profile on the show. Just like Camille did after her terrible first year, I wouldn't be surprised if Denise has hired a PR firm to help her freshen up her image.
She used to like the shock factor concerning her life, and now seems to want to re-write it.
Heck, compared to some of the things Denise has said on this show, Erika talking about a 'threesome' seemed pretty tame.

I would never believe anything said by Brandi. We all know she's does and has done many shady things and lies on this show. Being on the housewives was her biggest claim to fame, and I'm sure she's do anything go get back on.

And because I am sure the housewives read our forum:
Kyle you will never be the queen bee of this show as LVP was!!!
Everything about you looks fake, right down to your so called friendship with Teddy. She is just your mouthpiece, and I'm sure when you don't need her anymore, you'll turn on her too.

I used to think that Kim was the delusional sister, but no so much anymore.


----------



## limom

Coco.lover said:


> They are all looking a little worn except Dorit. Dorit in my opinion looks the best


Imho, the only one who is basically still human looking is Teddy. The rest if them look beyond plastic, imo.
On a big 4K tv, it is frightening...


----------



## purseinsanity

Coco.lover said:


> They are all looking a little worn except Dorit. Dorit in my opinion looks the best


I don't understand it myself, but I like Dorit much more this season!


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> Imho, the only one who is basically still human looking is Teddy. The rest if them look beyond plastic, imo.
> On a big 4K tv, it is frightening...



I think Teddi is the prettiest one.


----------



## lulilu

Allisonfaye said:


> I think Teddi is the prettiest one.



I dislike her so much, I can't see any beauty.  She is not a nice person.


----------



## Coco.lover

exactly how I feel about Teddy! I like Dorit a lot more this season. With the exception of the Chanel cop outfit I LOVED her outfits in Rome 


lulilu said:


> I dislike her so much, I can't see any beauty.  She is not a nice person.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Someone posted earlier about Teddi’s teeth, her front teeth do look huge! She must have done something to them recently. I noticed on Teddi’s latest IG post.


----------



## lulilu

Kyle got new teeth last year.  Wonder if they used the same dentist.  Some of the veneers people get are so huge and fake looking.  Kim said she was getting new teeth on a recent episode too.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Allisonfaye said:


> I think Teddi is the prettiest one.


I think Teddi is average in terms of looks, but she is the most natural looking. It doesn't look like she's had a lot of "work" done.  Why women go so over board with botox, and fillers and facelifts is beyond me. 
I think Dorit is the prettiest on the show.


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Teddi is average in terms of looks, but she is the most natural looking. It doesn't look like she's had a lot of "work" done.  Why women go so over board with botox, and fillers and facelifts is beyond me.
> I think Dorit is the prettiest on the show.



I think that's it -- she is natural looking, i.e., not overdone with makeup, hair and clothes.  She is not especially pretty.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I think that's it -- *she is* natural looking, i.e., *not overdone with makeup, hair and clothes*.  She is not especially pretty.


Not yet anyway!


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> Not yet anyway!



Right?  She's already starting with the teeth.


----------



## purseinsanity

I do like Teddi's nose.    No idea why, but I do.


----------



## TC1

I think Dorit had also posted a pic with Kyle's dentist. Yikes these ladies are all going to have the same "Something About Mary" Matt Dillon chicklet veneers


----------



## Swanky

Agree about Teddi being most natural.  Dorit is pretty but has had a lot of work/maintenance.


----------



## swags

What a heinous group of women. Doesn’t Teddi have a sickly baby? She should definitely leave the show and care for her kid.


----------



## Swanky

Her baby is sick?


----------



## TC1

Swanky said:


> Her baby is sick?


She had to have brain surgery for a rare symdrome she was diagnosed with


----------



## chowlover2

What does Dorit do with all the pictures she has taken? Is she an influencer?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> What does Dorit do with all the pictures she has taken? Is she an influencer?


she think she is...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> She had to have brain surgery for a rare symdrome she was diagnosed with


I heard that the surgery went well.  I haven't heard if there are any long term consequences


----------



## CanuckBagLover

None of these women, in my opinion, have good sense of style or what works of them.  Kyle is pretty but constantly chooses clothes that are too tight and that accentuate her shortness.  She also looking very severe with her very dark hair (I think she's gone a shade darker) and makeup lately.   Dorit has a great body and could wear anything but all she seems to care about is flashing labels (though I did like some of her looks in Rome).  Teddi has no sense of style.  Erika is hopeless - she just puts on one horrible costume after another  and it seems to get worse every year.  Sutton for all her Dolce Gabanna, looks terrible in their clothes. Denise seems to have a laid back jeans and tank top style, which is fine by me.  She's staying true to herself and she looks best in those casual looks.  Haven't seen enough of Garcelle, though I like some of the outfits that she's worn.  She's also pretty.  Rinna - what can I say - she does have a great body but her clothes all look like they come from QVC.  She should stick to her short hair cut - nothing else works for her.


----------



## swags

I think Erika is so pretty but those costumes just look silly.  
I agree Kyles outfits aren’t flattering and the bangs are awful.
I also agree Rinna looks best in her signature crop.
Teddi looks awful this season.
Dorit looks good but also over the top but at least she doesnt look 
like she’s about to take a stage the way Erika does,
For all the money Sutton spends, she looks rather blah.
Garcelle is my favorite this season.  She looks good and seems like someone you’d want to hang out with. 
I also agree that Denise’s casual look works. They dress her on the casual side on the Bold and Beautiful although not as causal as RHOBH.

This years story is even worse than Puppygate. Next week preview shows Brandi shrieking what she did with Denise in her vulgar Brandi manner using vulgar Brandi terminology. 
If it was a man rumored to have had an affair with Denise, I doubt they’d have him on speaking like that.


----------



## luckylove

swags said:


> I think Erika is so pretty but those costumes just look silly.
> I agree Kyles outfits aren’t flattering and the bangs are awful.
> I also agree Rinna looks best in her signature crop.
> Teddi looks awful this season.
> Dorit looks good but also over the top but at least she doesnt look
> like she’s about to take a stage the way Erika does,
> For all the money Sutton spends, she looks rather blah.
> Garcelle is my favorite this season.  She looks good and seems like someone you’d want to hang out with.
> I also agree that Denise’s casual look works. They dress her on the casual side on the Bold and Beautiful although not as causal as RHOBH.
> 
> This years story is even worse than Puppygate. Next week preview shows Brandi shrieking what she did with Denise in her vulgar Brandi manner using vulgar Brandi terminology.
> If it was a man rumored to have had an affair with Denise, I doubt they’d have him on speaking like that.



Yep, I agree with you! I think Kyle's style has always been horrible and she looks even worse with the bangs, garish makeup, poofy hair and plastic surgery.  Rinna is another one whose style sense is completely lacking IMHO. To me, she always looks dirty and her clothing is somehow cheap and tacky looking. For the most part, I am liking Dorit's style this season and her personality. I would like to see Denise step up her wardrobe a bit as she tends to look like she gave up too much of the time. It's just a step too casual too often to me and she is too pretty to not be just a touch more pulled together and chic. Not everyday needs to look like "I am sitting under a tree in my backyard."  The storyline is garbage and the girls have behaved ridiculously towards Denise.


----------



## purseinsanity

luckylove said:


> Yep, I agree with you! I think Kyle's style has always been horrible and she looks even worse with the bangs, garish makeup, poofy hair and plastic surgery.  Rinna is another one whose style sense is completely lacking IMHO. To me, she always looks dirty and her clothing is somehow cheap and tacky looking. For the most part, I am liking Dorit's style this season and her personality. I would like to see Denise step up her wardrobe a bit as she tends to look like she gave up too much of the time. It's just a step too casual too often to me and she is too pretty to not be just a touch more pulled together and chic. *Not everyday needs to look like "I am sitting under a tree in my backyard."*  The storyline is garbage and the girls have behaved ridiculously towards Denise.



 I agree. She could've at least dressed up a little for dinner out in Rome! Rinna does look cheap. I think it's partly the constant leopard. I like a little leopard every once in awhile, but every single episode gets old. Rinna's house seems absolutely filthy as well. Kyle needs to hire a stylist stat. No look she's ever tried seems to work for her. She started with the kaftans and muumuus, then had a lycra/spandex phase. She's probably quite thin IRL, but she always looks uncomfortable in everything she wears, as she's always tugging or adjusting some part of her outfit.  She is pretty but her actions are ugly.


----------



## 336

It feels like after last season the show got new writers and completely forgot about Denise and her plotline. They even reintroduced an old character Brandi! This is what usually happens on the Young & Restless; I ended up playing Gardenscapes during most of the episode


----------



## Allisonfaye

The whole show just feels like one is watching a soap. Considering many of them have acted in soaps at one point, no shock.


----------



## luckylove

I am calling it quits.... I can't take these petty women and fake drawn out storylines! Done!


----------



## lulilu

luckylove said:


> I am calling it quits.... I can't take these petty women and fake drawn out storylines! Done!



Agree.  They are such fake liars.  Ugly inside and out.  Just having it on the tv makes my blood pressure go up as they are so vile.


----------



## bisbee

I won’t go into the nonsense about she said/she said, but I have a comment/question.  Why on earth is Kyle in her kitchen baking a cake and wearing a hat?  Who does that?


----------



## chaneljewel

bisbee said:


> I won’t go into the nonsense about she said/she said, but I have a comment/question.  Why on earth is Kyle in her kitchen baking a cake and wearing a hat?  Who does that?


I thought the same thing about Kyle and the hat. I just can’t believe these women can’t dress better with the money and stylists they’re provided. Either they’re trying too hard, or not trying at all.  Even Sutton who pays mega bucks for her clothes, finds unflattering outfits for her shape.  Kyle is pretty but wears strange clothes for her frame, and Rinna...well, she might as well wear her underwear with all of her flashing on Instagram or wherever she posts. Dorit looks interesting sometimes, but too much logo. In the meantime, Erica is donning costumes, and Teddy just has poor taste in clothes. I do think that Teddy‘s actual appearance is better as she actually does her hair.   To me, Denise always looks dirty and grubby.  I don’t mind the jeans but she usually looks like she’s rolled out of bed and thrown on clothes that have been on the floor. Once in awhile she looks like she cared enough to do something with her hair other than throw it up on her head.  Garcelle seems to dress the most normal and stylish, however, I just don’t care for her as she seems to be up on a pedestal...not that the other women aren’t fighting her for it.  
All in all, this housewives is boring, boring and just not fun to watch.  It’s constant judging and gossiping and fighting which makes the show unappealing. It‘s time to revamp the format if the housewife series is to continue.  These petty discussions which take up the entire season are simply obnoxious.


----------



## lulilu

bisbee said:


> I won’t go into the nonsense about she said/she said, but I have a comment/question.  Why on earth is Kyle in her kitchen baking a cake and wearing a hat?  Who does that?


OMG, I was thinking the same thing.  These women and their indoor hats.  But Kyle not only wearing a hat, full Halloween makeup, but a long duster sweater with floppy sleeves too.  Just your everyday cooking get up.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Why is Kyle too busy to plan Teddi's baby shower? She doesn't work, her kids grown, I guess the youngest one is still at home, but still, her store is closed, her kafkan/fashion line seems a bust...


----------



## Rockerchic

If these people are really 'friends' as they sometimes claim, who needs enemies? Speaking of hats, how about Erica's white hat? She looked so stiff and uncomfortable in it...as if she slightly turned her head, it would fall off...or maybe knock someone over.

I'd just recommend if anyone thinks their life is not going well, just watch any of the RH shows and you will feel so much better about your situation!


----------



## lulilu

Erika's looks are terrible this season.  Not only are they unattractive costume looks, she looks so much older with her hair and makeup.  Really bad (which I have to admit makes me laugh).


----------



## lulilu

Did anyone see the preview for next week's season finale?  Erika was leaving to go to NYC and her DH asked the assistant "are you going to take care of my buddy?"  Now Erika is Tom's buddy.  And it appeared she was trying to hug or kiss him (for the cameras) and he was avoiding it.


----------



## Coco.lover

Erika's glam team probably hates her and should get a refund from her "Glam" team. She is looking TERRIBLE this season. Season 1 she looked great then it was down hill. Also I just realized Erika is the one who shares the least from her life. We barely  see Tom  and  when some brought up her son ONE time she freaked out.


----------



## lulilu

Coco.lover said:


> Erika's glam team probably hates her and should get a refund from her "Glam" team. She is looking TERRIBLE this season. Season 1 she looked great then it was down hill. Also I just realized Erika is the one who shares the least from her life. We barely  see Tom  and  when some brought up her son ONE time she freaked out.



Agree.  She sits there trying to avoid being part of most conversations -- playing safe.

I laugh my *ss off at her horrible get ups.  Mikey clearly hates her.  He's making a fool out of her on national tv.


----------



## Coco.lover

This is probably the most boring season. What I love about BH was the glitz and glamour and money. Now all they do is fight. Who cares are about who slept with who?


----------



## lulilu

Coco.lover said:


> This is probably the most boring season. What I love about BH was the glitz and glamour and money. Now all they do is fight. Who cares are about who slept with who?



Right?  When they went to Rome we saw hotel lobbies, restaurants but so little of Rome itself.  What a waste.


----------



## purseinsanity

bisbee said:


> I won’t go into the nonsense about she said/she said, but I have a comment/question.  Why on earth is Kyle in her kitchen baking a cake and wearing a hat?  Who does that?


LOLOL I was wondering that too.  I kept thinking maybe it's Chanel and we all know how Kyle likes to display her luxury goods.  Was she also wearing a coat??


----------



## Goodfrtune

CanuckBagLover said:


> Why is Kyle too busy to plan Teddi's baby shower? She doesn't work, her kids grown, I guess the youngest one is still at home, but still, her store is closed, her kafkan/fashion line seems a bust...


Aww, give Kyle a break(insert sarcasm here.) I mean she had recently just finished shooting the Halloween movie so I am sure her and her bangs were exhausted! We have no idea what it is like to be a serious actor in Hollywood these days. I am sure that Kyle had to spend a great deal of time decompressing from the movie (and sh!t stirring!) so we should all bow down to her for what a wonderful mother, wife, friend and actress that she really is! (I think I just threw up a little in my mouth while typing this!)


----------



## Coco.lover

I was never annoyed with Kyle as I am this season  this season she is vile. It’s like Dorinda with tinsley. I 1000% believe she was the one Who orchestrated Brandi’s comeback. When Is someone going to call her out on her less then perfect marriage?
What these women need to understand is that it’s NO ONES BUSINESS  WHO SHE DOES OR DOESNT SLEEP WITH. 


Goodfrtune said:


> Aww, give Kyle a break(insert sarcasm here.) I mean she had recently just finished shooting the Halloween movie so I am sure her and her bangs were exhausted! We have no idea what it is like to be a serious actor in Hollywood these days. I am sure that Kyle had to spend a great deal of time decompressing from the movie (and sh!t stirring!) so we should all bow down to her for what a wonderful mother, wife, friend and actress that she really is! (I think I just threw up a little in my mouth while typing this!)


----------



## simone72

Coco.lover said:


> I was never annoyed with Kyle as I am this season  this season she is vile. It’s like Dorinda with tinsley. I 1000% believe she was the one Who orchestrated Brandi’s comeback. When Is someone going to call her out on her less then perfect marriage?
> What these women need to understand is that it’s NO ONES BUSINESS  WHO SHE DOES OR DOESNT SLEEP WITH.


I think in reality there’s something more to it with Kyle maybe problems with Mauricio always trying to keep track of him trying to portray the perfect couple and in the end she brings it out being mean and petty towards her next victim.


----------



## robbins65

Coco.lover said:


> I was never annoyed with Kyle as I am this season  this season she is vile. It’s like Dorinda with tinsley. I 1000% believe she was the one Who orchestrated Brandi’s comeback. When Is someone going to call her out on her less then perfect marriage?
> What these women need to understand is that it’s NO ONES BUSINESS  WHO SHE DOES OR DOESNT SLEEP WITH.




SAME!  I can not take her this season.  She is awful!!!  She is so fake, teeth and all!!


----------



## swags

Kyle needs to go. I guess she is a producer on the show but she lacks talent. 
Brandi should have been fired for good from Bravo after the Joanna Krupa vulgarity. How disgusting is it to come on a show and discuss your private life and show people texts from someone who obviously once cared for her. And why did Timmys friends have to leave the table when the woman was announcing everything in front of the cameras?

Next season should be Garcelle, Sutton, Dorit, Denise, Camille and LVP.


----------



## lulilu

I read somewhere that Kyle cannot be fired, she can only quit.  Which will be never.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> I read somewhere that Kyle cannot be fired, she can only quit.  Which will be never.


That’s a shame because she is awful.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> That’s a shame because she is awful.



Maybe next season she will be the "target" and everyone will disclose all her secrets -- e.g., Mo's purported GFs and allleged shady business dealings.  She can run away crying like she usually does if challenged and then quit.


----------



## bagshopr

Running away crying- what adult does that? These women are such babies. 
I have to admit I laughed out loud when they were discussing the most unusual place they had sex. I actually enjoyed that raunchy conversation.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> Kyle needs to go. I guess she is a producer on the show but she lacks talent.
> Brandi should have been fired for good from Bravo after the Joanna Krupa vulgarity. How disgusting is it to come on a show and discuss your private life and show people texts from someone who obviously once cared for her. And why did Timmys friends have to leave the table when the woman was announcing everything in front of the cameras?
> 
> Next season should be Garcelle, Sutton, Dorit, Denise, Camille and LVP.


I very much doubt that Sutton is going to be asked back (I think she was already demoted to a friend), though she's growing on me and I wouldn't mind seeing another season of her. 

I also doubt Garcelle is coming back.  I like Garcelle but there's been very little interaction with other women because of her other commitments. And I liked that they added a woman of color.  I feel when she tries to stir up controversy like when she said she thought Lisa was hogging the limelight over Erica's Chicago performance or when she bluntly asked Sutton where'd she got her money was producer driven. It seemed very forced to me.

Why would Denise come back after they've put her through? She's a working actress, she really doesn't need this gig. If she does come back than I will believe  the the whole controversy with Brandi is staged and Denise was in on it.

LVP is never  coming back.  

Would like to see Camille and I think she would come back if asked.  But other than what are we left with - Kyle, Dorit, Lisa, Teddy, Erica? Not worth watching.  

My fear is that they will add Brandi and Kim as "friends".  

Not that I will be watching another season.

Each season has been a steady decline.  I just don't enjoy it anymore.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> I read somewhere that Kyle cannot be fired, she can only quit.  Which will be never.


I thought the show was originally structured around Kyle and her sister Kim and that Kyle was always jealous of the fact that LVP became a breakout fan favourite (and not her).  I feel she's been gunning for LVP almost from day one.  Kyle naively assumed she could carry the crown after LVP's departure. Sometimes you should be careful what you wish for....


----------



## pjhm

Sad that the only one who sticks up for Denise is Dorit.

But what really gets me is they try to come off so “progressive” and totally lose it when they hear Denise might have had a lesbian affair.  I don't believe Brandi but more surprised that Bravo lets these housewives off the hook with their homophobic shocks of horror that Denise might, could be, maybe hiding it.....


----------



## simone72

Denise did right not to got to baby shower why be a phony?! 
Kyle is a phony omg can’t stand her
Brandi  trash and really at a baby shower ??
Dorit is only advertising her Buca di Beppo room and come on people most of you well travelled purse forum ladies cringe at the thought it looks anything like Da Paolino in Capri omg how tacky! Why is Kim There?? She needed a few $$??


----------



## bisousx

pjhm said:


> Sad that the only one who sticks up for Denise is Dorit.
> 
> But what really gets me is they try to come off so “progressive” and totally lose it when they hear Denise might have had a lesbian affair.  I don't believe Brandi but more surprised that Bravo lets these housewives off the hook with their homophobic shocks of horror that Denise might, could be, maybe hiding it.....



Is their harassment homophobic in nature though? I don’t think anyone would be surprised if Denise was bi. I think people assume that anything is possible if Charlie Sheen was your type. I think the ladies are just hating on Denise because she’s reportedly the highest paid cast member and viewers genuinely love how casual she is compared to the others.


----------



## lulilu

bisousx said:


> Is their harassment homophobic in nature though? I don’t think anyone would be surprised if Denise was bi. I think people assume that anything is possible if Charlie Sheen was your type. I think the ladies are just hating on Denise because she’s reportedly the highest paid cast member and viewers genuinely love how casual she is compared to the others.



They wouldn't have gone after her with such disgustingly fake astonishment and fervor if someone claimed Denise had an affair with a man.  The fact that it was a woman -- and the sleezy Brandi no less -- is what gave them such joy to expose it (true or not, they didn't care as they KNOW Brandi is a proven liar).


----------



## robbins65

You want to tell me Denise never had a 3some with Charlie Sheen?  I'm sure she's been down that road before.
This show has jumped the shark.  I couldn't wait for it to come on, now I watch whenever I'm bored.


----------



## pjhm

bisousx said:


> Is their harassment homophobic in nature though? I don’t think anyone would be surprised if Denise was bi. I think people assume that anything is possible if Charlie Sheen was your type. I think the ladies are just hating on Denise because she’s reportedly the highest paid cast member and viewers genuinely love how casual she is compared to the others.


From their reaction, I think it was. They seemed giddy that this issue would destroy her, and it might.
I was waiting for someone to bring up the old Seinfeld line "not that there's anything wrong with it" but no one did.....!


----------



## swags

I didn’t think the ladies were acting homophobic but they sure loved Brandi shrieking that she sucked on Denise’s _____. 
They’ve been giddy with the story. I’m not sure if it was because she scolded them about the threesome talk in front of her daughters or if they just decided to go after her this year because she was popular last year.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ and apparently she makes more money than they do.


----------



## bisousx

swags said:


> I didn’t think the ladies were acting homophobic but they sure loved Brandi shrieking that she sucked on Denise’s _____.
> They’ve been giddy with the story. I’m not sure if it was because she scolded them about the threesome talk in front of her daughters or if they just decided to go after her this year because she was popular last year.



Just being realistic here, if this revelation happened in my circle of friends, it would be the talk of the week! I don’t feel like it would be homophobic (at least IMO) solely because it’s between two women, it’s just scandalous and highly dramatic when friends sleep with friends or married folks having affairs and blab about it openly.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I can't help feeling that Denise's denials seem a bit fake. As it is, she admitted to the part about talking about Teddi...she said "I never said THAT'...but in her interview she said I have said worse. I hate to take Brandi's side because I can't stand her with a passion and I kind of like Denise.


----------



## lulilu

Allisonfaye said:


> I can't help feeling that Denise's denials seem a bit fake. As it is, she admitted to the part about talking about Teddi...she said "I never said THAT'...but in her interview she said I have said worse. I hate to take Brandi's side because I can't stand her with a passion and I kind of like Denise.



Doesn't matter if it's true.  What matters is the coven of witches are using it to try to destroy Denise -- she makes way more money than they do, is a real movie star and is more liked by the viewers.  They can't have that.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> she makes way more money than they do, is a real movie star and is more liked by the viewers.  They can't have that.


Yeah, but all that extra money comes at a cost - at her expense - all puns intended!!!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

CanuckBagLover said:


> I also doubt Garcelle is coming back.  I like Garcelle but there's been very little interaction with other women because of her other commitments. And I liked that they added a woman of color.  I feel when she tries to stir up controversy like when she said she thought Lisa was hogging the limelight over Erica's Chicago performance or when she bluntly asked Sutton where'd she got her money was producer driven. It seemed very forced to me.



Posted on IG
Garcelle Beauvais is the newest co-host of ‘The Real.’
Garcelle is joining the @therealdaytime talk show, following the departure of Tamera Mowry-Housley, who announced that she had decided to exit the show after six seasons.   The seventh season of “The Real” premieres on September 21. The panel will feature Garcelle, Loni Love, Jeannie Mai and Adrienne Houghton.

“I am thrilled to be joining the dynamic, bold and diverse women on the award-winning talk show ‘The Real,'” Garcelle said to Variety. “My love for pop culture and news, blended with my natural gift of gab, has always made me gravitate towards a talk show environment. It’s also exciting that it’s happening right after my amazing time joining ‘The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.'”

Sounds like she might be done with RHOBH


----------



## baghagg

Good for her!  I didn't go for her dumb, nosy questions on BH, but I wish her luck!


----------



## swags

I think Garcelle would be good on the Real. Beverly Hills has been so terrible this season I wouldn’t blame her for leaving.


----------



## Goodfrtune

I am happy for Garcelle but sad to think that she will be leaving. This season I have only liked her, Denise, Sutton and Dorit (who I can‘t believe has grown on me!) If Garcelle and Denise don‘t come back I think that this will be my last season. I can’t stand Kyle, Teddi is seriously about as interesting as a houseplant, Erika has her “looks” but has done nothing much to speak of this season and Lisa R. has just become plain mean. I have already given up on all of the other franchises with the exception of RHONY, And that has been a train wreck too. Might have to find myself another channel to watch since Bravo doesn’t seem to be doing it for me anymore.


----------



## bisousx

I liked Garcelle but she was awkward on RHOBH. Maybe it was because she wasn’t around much and when she was, she was trying to insert herself into the drama or asking stupid questions to be relevant and it just didn’t flow.


----------



## bagshopr

Her heart wasn't in the Housewives franchise, I'm glad she is moving on.


----------



## LemonDrop

I know these shows aren’t real. Bravo isn’t going to spend $ to have camera crews follow the housewives around for days hoping that something will happen. I knew that conversations were planned. But this is a little too fake for me.
It was pointed out that Rinnas kids hat changed in the scene where they are talking about Garcelle, dancing and the eating disorder. 
It is supposed to be a continuous conversation.


----------



## TC1

Someone posted an old tweet where Rinna said that she had indulged in too much food and was going to have to starve herself for a few days to feel skinny again. And that it "works"


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with so many of the comments posted.
This thread is always much more interesting that the actual show - it's what keeps me watching the show. And my sister and I both watch and we can dis them over lunches - LOL!

I think that because Kyle is a producer, a lot of these crappy storyline are driven by her.
She so wanted to become the Queen bee, and thought she's get that spot when LVP left, but it just isn't happening. Vanderpump was smart and witty and knew how to stir the pot, but keep it interesting, and Kyle is not.

Hearing that Denise is the best paid of the group makes so much sense for the bitterness of some of the ladies. Kyle is probably the driving force behind all this Denise/Brandi storyline.
Brandi had been and done on this show - there is no reason to bring her back, but Kyle knows she's do and say anything to return, so back she comes.

You know it a terrible season, when lots of us are liking Dorit and she's the voice of reason.

Also, that room in the restaurant didn't look that much better after Dorit's big make-over.  Yes, new paint and furniture is always an improvement, but I thought it basically looked the same.


----------



## bisousx

Dorit's wings must have been clipped by the owner. I don't doubt her ability to freshen up a room - she's a fashion designer and she's not afraid to take risks with her clothes. My guess is that she had grand ideas and it may have been too radical of a change for the owner.


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> Someone posted an old tweet where Rinna said that she had indulged in too much food and was going to have to starve herself for a few days to feel skinny again. And that it "works"


No shocker there!


----------



## earthygirl

purseinsanity said:


> I agree. She could've at least dressed up a little for dinner out in Rome! Rinna does look cheap. I think it's partly the constant leopard. I like a little leopard every once in awhile, but every single episode gets old. Rinna's house seems absolutely filthy as well. Kyle needs to hire a stylist stat. No look she's ever tried seems to work for her. She started with the kaftans and muumuus, then had a lycra/spandex phase. She's probably quite thin IRL, but she always looks uncomfortable in everything she wears, as she's always tugging or adjusting some part of her outfit.  She is pretty but her actions are ugly.


Yes...way too much leopard.  I think she started changing up her hair after Brandi called her out for having the same hairdo for 20+ years.  So maybe someone needs to call her out for her lack of variety in clothing.  

I love that Garcelle implied that Rinna had some influence on her daughter’s eating disorder.  The daughter even admitted that in the past she blamed her mother in part for her issues. Does Rinna real think that her dancing around in her undergarments on social media is going to go unnoticed and not judged.  All it takes is for one guy to say to her daughter something like “damn, your mom is hot!” And BAM! Just like that...Amelia is going to compare her body to her mother’s body. What a ****ty feeling it must be to look in the mirror and compare Your body to your mother‘s body.

 Anyway,we‘ve seen glimpses of the real issues in that household and I think Rinna would be better off if she stopped trying to make the other women own their **** and started focusing on getting her family to engage in family therapy. I have a hunch that there’s a lot more going on than we are privy to.

moving on to Kyle...I had forgotten about all of the kaftans and mumus!  I think she got used to hiding her insecurities under those flowy outfits.  i Can’t remember which season but she came back looking great. It was obvious that she had a lot of lipo  and contouring work done...which I’m not judging her for. I mean the woman has birthed four kids!  I think after some time she began to gain the weight back but it’s going to the wrong places.  I think it’s just difficult for her to find clothes that flatter her body type...but with all that money, you’d think she could hire a stylist.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> I agree with so many of the comments posted.
> This thread is always much more interesting that the actual show - it's what keeps me watching the show. And my sister and I both watch and we can dis them over lunches - LOL!
> 
> I think that because Kyle is a producer, a lot of these crappy storyline are driven by her.
> She so wanted to become the Queen bee, and thought she's get that spot when LVP left, but it just isn't happening. Vanderpump was smart and witty and knew how to stir the pot, but keep it interesting, and Kyle is not.
> 
> Hearing that Denise is the best paid of the group makes so much sense for the bitterness of some of the ladies. Kyle is probably the driving force behind all this Denise/Brandi storyline.
> Brandi had been and done on this show - there is no reason to bring her back, but Kyle knows she's do and say anything to return, so back she comes.
> 
> You know it a terrible season, when lots of us are liking Dorit and she's the voice of reason.
> 
> Also, that room in the restaurant didn't look that much better after Dorit's big make-over.  Yes, new paint and furniture is always an improvement, but I thought it basically looked the same.


Denis is also the most successful actress on the show, another reason for Kyle, Erika and Lisa to be jealous.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisousx said:


> Dorit's wings must have been clipped by the owner. I don't doubt her ability to freshen up a room - she's a fashion designer and she's not afraid to take risks with her clothes. My guess is that she had grand ideas and it may have been too radical of a change for the owner.


And probably a low budget.  Her design was ok, nothing special though.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> And probably a low budget.  Her design was ok, nothing special though.


Nope, it looks like a Michaels explosion. All those fake lemons... Yolanda shutters...


----------



## Allisonfaye

lulilu said:


> Doesn't matter if it's true.  What matters is the coven of witches are using it to try to destroy Denise -- she makes way more money than they do, is a real movie star and is more liked by the viewers.  They can't have that.



Well it matters if you are commenting on whether Denise is telling the truth about all of it.


----------



## rockhollow

I do think the ladies are all going after Denise, tying to make way to much over this Brandi/Denise affair, and that Brandi is a known lier - I don't think Denise is totally innocent.
I think something went on between them and when Denise was confronted with it she lied with her total denial, and then tried to re-write what happened, and just got herself in more trouble.
This should have been a private matter, but when you agree to go on the housewife show, you have no privacy. 
I'm sure all the ladies have lots of secrets they don't want on the show, and just have to hope they don't become public and a storyline for the show.


----------



## limom

Denise definitely had a friendship with Brandy. I believed that they became fast friends and once Denise realized how needy and time consuming Brandy was, she dropped her like a hot potato.
I’d bet that both women confided into one another and dished about the other cast members.
Did they sleep with one another?
Meh, I don’t care. They are both grown women and it is their business imho.


----------



## bisousx

I don’t get why Rinna would be offended even if Denise lied about sleeping with Brandy. I would totally understand a friend lying to protect rumors about their sex life. It’s embarrassing, not malicious and not a friendship dealbreaker.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> I don’t get why Rinna would be offended even if Denise lied about sleeping with Brandy. I would totally understand a friend lying to protect rumors about their sex life. It’s embarrassing, not malicious and not a friendship dealbreaker.


Exactly. Who would want to admit to have a brief sexual encounter with Brandy?
And who would care? (Besides the meat head hubby)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Nope, it looks like a Michaels explosion. All those fake lemons... Yolanda shutters...


too funny!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

The news of Garcelle leaving makes sense now after watching the final episode.  It looks she had already made the decision given that she didn't go with them to see Erika perform in Chicago, giving no explanation. I don't think she enjoyed being on the show. I think that's one reason why had the meltdown in Italy - she probably thought she'd was going on a nice, expense paid trip to Italy and ended up being stuck in hotel with a bunch of nasty arguing women.  She strikes me basically as a nice person and I feel that when she tried to insert into the group and make waves, a lot of it was producer driven and that's why it seemed so awkward.  And I think that's why she appologized so quickly to Lisa after accusing Lisa of trying upstage Erika.    Wish her luck.

I didn't like Sutton at first but by the end, she won me over, but I don't think she's coming back.

I was surprised to see any Denise after she issued the cease and desist order.  

Anyway, this show is over me.  Don't care who they recast.  It just is beyond redemption.


----------



## limom

Garcelle was right though, Rinna is so jealous that she had to constantly mention that she had the gig first.
Who cares? It is the past. Who is calling this manic hyena now?
good for Garcelle to move on to the real, I was a viewer before. I am definitely tuning in now.
Who wants to fight at over 50 with other women over the stupid producers induced plots?
At least both Garcelle and Denise got a boost in their careers.


----------



## sgj99

Kyle looked stupi when she was making bread.  Who wears a hat while inside?


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> Kyle looked stupi when she was making bread.  Who wears a hat while inside?


I don’t understand why she is wearing hats constantly unless she is planning on a hat line.
It is ludicrous. Same goes with Rinna’s daughter. I know no one who wears hat indoors.
Is Balanciaga paying her to wear that cap? Whatever, I can’t stand the stories revolving around teenagers.
I have my own to deal with.


----------



## pale_septembre

I have mixed feelings on how they present Rinna’s daughter’s struggles. I think it’s good they are talking about anxiety and what that looks like, but I do think they sometimes glamorize eating disorders by how they describe her situation.


----------



## lulilu

Apparently, people noticed that Rinna's daughter was wearing different baseball hats during different shots of their "heartfelt" conversation -- proving it was shot and reshot.


----------



## limom

pale_septembre said:


> I have mixed feelings on how they present Rinna’s daughter’s struggles. I think it’s good they are talking about anxiety and what that looks like, but I do think they sometimes glamorize eating disorders by how they describe her situation.


Agree 100%.
Show your troubles, get a fashion line and a $4700 per month apartment.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Agree 100%.
> Show your troubles, get a fashion line and a $4700 per month apartment.



IIRC, it was $5700/month. smdh   And I wonder how she pays for it as she appears unemployed.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> IIRC, it was $5700/month. smdh   And I wonder how she pays for it as she appears unemployed.


Insane!
I thought that the two girls had a fashion line.


----------



## pale_septembre

lulilu said:


> IIRC, it was $5700/month. smdh   And I wonder how she pays for it as she appears unemployed.



At a certain point for me, the numbers in rent prices get blurry because it’s just over what I consider reasonable. Both $4700 and $5700 are over my blurry threshold so I don’t really distinguish between the numbers well lol.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Insane!
> I thought that the two girls had a fashion line.



I have never seen or heard of it being sold.  I don't think they actually made the stuff.  Rinna seemed to rush the "fashion show" in what looked like an empty store in order to promote them.  She desperately wanted them to become Bella and Gigi.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

So is Denise the most paid because she’s more high profile than the other ladies or because she’s the punching bag this season?


----------



## lulilu

I read that Denise is highly=paid because she is/has been a real tv and movie star?


----------



## rockhollow

i agree, I think she was the highest paid as she was a actress, and I don't think that was to be the punching bag for the show, and why she's just not interested in the drama.

I was shocked at what Lesser Lisa's daughter was paying for an apartment - that just seems like so much to spend in rent (working or not working). That's way more than I pay for a mortgage on a full house!
Total foolishness.


----------



## LemonDrop

limom said:


> *I don’t understand why she is wearing hats constantly unless she is planning on a hat line.
> It is ludicrous. Same goes with Rinna’s daughter. I know no one who wears hat indoors.*
> Is Balanciaga paying her to wear that cap? Whatever, I can’t stand the stories revolving around teenagers.
> I have my own to deal with.



Maybe she is losing hair? I have gotten into ball caps and trucker hats since I started losing hair but then I don't have Kyles money to fix it any other way. Maybe Rinna daughter too with all the stress that anxiety and eating disorder could wreak on hair.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I don't see how they can do these shows anymore anyway. They would normally be filming right now.


----------



## limom

LemonDrop said:


> Maybe she is losing hair? I have gotten into ball caps and trucker hats since I started losing hair but then I don't have Kyles money to fix it any other way. Maybe Rinna daughter too with all the stress that anxiety and eating disorder could wreak on hair.


It is a good explanation. Sorry about your hair. It must be difficult.


----------



## LemonDrop

limom said:


> It is a good explanation. Sorry about your hair. It must be difficult.


Thanks it finally began to grow back after 3 years. !!! I was looking through phone pics to compare my now hair to maybe a year or two ago and there are almost no pics of me without a hat !! There is going to be a whole phase of my life that will look like I was a long haul trucker.


----------



## simone72

In this current climate these shows are ridiculous I’m so tired of the mean girls and haven’t really been watching. Garcelle was above this show she has many other gigs to cater to maybe she was offered a nice amount and she thought it may be fun?? 
this shows needs a total cast re vamping like they are doing with New York. Too much scripting too much dressing up for the cameras in advance it’s not what it used to be I think these shoes have run their course.


----------



## luckylove

simone72 said:


> In this current climate these shows are ridiculous I’m so tired of the mean girls and haven’t really been watching. Garcelle was above this show she has many other gigs to cater to maybe she was offered a nice amount and she thought it may be fun??
> this shows needs a total cast re vamping like they are doing with New York. Too much scripting too much dressing up for the cameras in advance it’s not what it used to be I think these shoes have run their course.



Yep, agree! RHOBH has definitely run its course. I won't miss it a bit....


----------



## lulilu

simone72 said:


> In this current climate these shows are ridiculous I’m so tired of the mean girls and haven’t really been watching. Garcelle was above this show she has many other gigs to cater to maybe she was offered a nice amount and she thought it may be fun??
> this shows needs a total cast re vamping like they are doing with New York. Too much scripting too much dressing up for the cameras in advance it’s not what it used to be I think these shoes have run their course.



agree.  They are getting meaner as they get either more complacent in their jobs or more desperate to keep them.  And production is too actively involved in trying to start fights.  I don't want to see or hear production egging them on.  smdh


----------



## simone72

Oh my so I mustered the courage or was so bored to watch this last episode and Sutton looks like a cupcake in that Dolce dress! Dorit best dresses still wonder where she funds her lifestyle from .
Kim looked drugged or drunk and out of a mad max movie with that hair.
Denise should have told Garcelle she wasn’t going.


----------



## anabanana745

Denise is a acting really guilty or just being played out that way by producers. If she is lying then she’s not very good at it.


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't think ANY of this is real. At all.  All of those women know the difference between their real lives and their Housewife life. Not a single one of them really thinks Denise needs to be honest on camera about cheating on her husband. Especially a husband who seems a bit on edge. This Brandi gate and last years dog gate is just too manufactured and unreal.

My best friend keeps telling me I need to give up on RHoBH and start watching RHoNY.  She says it is so much better.  I don't know if I have the strength to start another franchise.


----------



## limom

Just what we needed.(not) TGIF


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> IIRC, it was $5700/month. smdh   And I wonder how she pays for it as she appears unemployed.


I remember reading some where that she stayed for a about month and then moved in with her sister (i'm not sure where her sister is living).  Just more fakeness.


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> Just what we needed.(not) TGIF




I am so not a Kyle fan, but got to say, with all the work she's had done, Kyle has gotten a banging body - if she would only learn how to wear clothes that flatten her.


----------



## pale_septembre

CanuckBagLover said:


> I remember reading some where that she stayed for a about month and then moved in with her sister (i'm not sure where her sister is living).  Just more fakeness.



I read that too and they didn’t give a reason why she moved out after such a short time.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I am so not a Kyle fan, but got to say, with all the work she's had done, Kyle has gotten a banging body - if she would only learn how to wear clothes that flatten her.


Many people have taken the quarantine time to get some work done! I agree she looks good here...but it's filtered and probably photo shopped...so...I'll take it with a grain of salt


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> I remember reading some where that she stayed for a about month and then moved in with her sister (i'm not sure where her sister is living).  Just more fakeness.





pale_septembre said:


> I read that too and they didn’t give a reason why she moved out after such a short time.



Another fake Rinna storyline, pretending the daughter is somehow an independent young adult.  Living in an apartment most real adults can't/won't afford.  She is so full of it, she makes me sick.


----------



## sgj99

‘


rockhollow said:


> I am so not a Kyle fan, but got to say, with all the work she's had done, Kyle has gotten a banging body - if she would only learn how to wear clothes that flatten her.


Add:  that she is a labe-whore (Dorit’s obsession drives me nuts).


----------



## LemonDrop

sgj99 said:


> ‘
> 
> Add:  that she is a labe-whore (Dorit’s obsession drives me nuts).


So funny. The only thing I like this year is Dorit's label obsession.  It's fun and makes me laugh. Doesn't she sell her stuff online?  Does anyone know?


----------



## simone72

Ok so I need Ceejay or some of the ladies on the West Coast to explain to me why do all these women live in Encino and the show is called housewives of Beverly Hills ?? It’s to my understanding that Dorits new home is also in Encino? Not knocking real life people but since they are calling it to be Beverly Hills? Where is Vanderpumps new home exactly ?
 I know Tracy Tutors new home is also in Brentwood and very desirable neighborhood


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pale_septembre said:


> I read that too and they didn’t give a reason why she moved out after such a short time.


I'm assuming she really couldn't afford it and neither her parents.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> Many people have taken the quarantine time to get some work done! I agree she looks good here...but it's filtered and probably photo shopped...so...I'll take it with a grain of salt


It looks like she lost weight.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

simone72 said:


> Ok so I need Ceejay or some of the ladies on the West Coast to explain to me why do all these women live in Encino and the show is called housewives of Beverly Hills ?? It’s to my understanding that Dorits new home is also in Encino? Not knocking real life people but since they are calling it to be Beverly Hills? Where is Vanderpumps new home exactly ?
> I know Tracy Tutors new home is also in Brentwood and very desirable neighborhood


I am pretty sure the name RHOBh came from season 1 when the cast of Kyle Richards Kim Richards, Adrienne Maloof, Taylor Armstrong and Lisa Vanderpump all lived in Beverly Hills and had restaurants (Lisa) or businesses in BH (Kyle).  Beverly Hills home prices are very inflated compared to the valley (Encino) or Pasadena (Erica Jayne's house) so to get more lot size/bigger house for a better price per square foot, they moved from Beverly Hills to the Valley.  Lisa's house, Villa Rosa, is located on Oak Pass Road in Beverly Hills. Brentwood is also pricey compared to the Valley.  You get more for your money moving "over the hill" is what we call it!


----------



## haute okole

simone72 said:


> Ok so I need Ceejay or some of the ladies on the West Coast to explain to me why do all these women live in Encino and the show is called housewives of Beverly Hills ?? It’s to my understanding that Dorits new home is also in Encino? Not knocking real life people but since they are calling it to be Beverly Hills? Where is Vanderpumps new home exactly ?
> I know Tracy Tutors new home is also in Brentwood and very desirable neighborhood


This show is a complete misnomer now.  First of all, most of these housewives do not live in a Beverly Hills.  Those of us who live in Southern California are very cliquish about the neighborhood we live in and living in Beverly Hills is VERY different from from living in the Valley.  I believe Kyle, Teddy, Garcelle and Dorit all live in the Valley now.   Most, if not all, of the restaurants that the meet in for dinners or lunches are in the Valley.  The Valley is much more affordable and closer to the studios, so it is a desirable location for people in the entertainment industry.  Encino is about 12 miles from Beverly Hills and in traffic, an hour away.  The Valley feels younger, more vital and diverse, but I doubt Bravo will change the name of the show to the Real Housewives of the Valley.  The show fails miserably to depict the lives of real life housewives in Beverly Hills.


----------



## limom

Garcelle’s house while super nice looks like a hundred other tract houses in SOCAL.
I much prefer Sutton’s house or even Kyle’s house.


----------



## simone72

haute okole said:


> This show is a complete misnomer now.  First of all, most of these housewives do not live in a Beverly Hills.  Those of us who live in Southern California are very cliquish about the neighborhood we live in and living in Beverly Hills is VERY different from from living in the Valley.  I believe Kyle, Teddy, Garcelle and Dorit all live in the Valley now.   Most, if not all, of the restaurants that the meet in for dinners or lunches are in the Valley.  The Valley is much more affordable and closer to the studios, so it is a desirable location for people in the entertainment industry.  Encino is about 12 miles from Beverly Hills and in traffic, an hour away.  The Valley feels younger, more vital and diverse, but I doubt Bravo will change the name of the show to the Real Housewives of the Valley.  The show fails miserably to depict the lives of real life housewives in Beverly Hills.


So basically it’s like saying since I’m in Florida that you live in Palm beach island instead of Palm Beach for example and that’s a huge difference in real estate and prices. I agree they’re no Beverly Hills housewives !


----------



## haute okole

simone72 said:


> So basically it’s like saying since I’m in Florida that you live in Palm beach island instead of Palm Beach for example and that’s a huge difference in real estate and prices. I agree they’re no Beverly Hills housewives !


Exactly, as if Real Housewives of Palm Beach, but almost everybody lives in Tampa.  However, Sutton does feel Beverly Hills to me.  No matter where you put disgusting Rinna and Amelia, full on, flat out, dregs of society.  BTW, Rinna was seated next to me at a Madonna concert many years ago and she is ROUGH looking in person, EW.


----------



## Raspberry

limom said:


> Just what we needed.(not) TGIF




Her abs looks kind of like makeup to me.


----------



## baghagg

earthygirl said:


> Does Rinna real think that her dancing around in her undergarments on social media is going to go unnoticed and not judged.


... not to mention, her eating disorder on national television...


----------



## baghagg

limom said:


> I don’t understand why she is wearing hats constantly unless she is planning on a hat line.
> It is ludicrous. Same goes with Rinna’s daughter. I know no one who wears hat indoors.


I assumed they wear hats when they haven't had their roots done


----------



## baghagg

[QUOTE="Can

I didn't like Sutton at first but by the end, she won me over, but I don't think she's coming back.

I was surprised to see any Denise after she issued the cease and desist order. 

[/QUOTE]
Sutton grew on me as well.

There is no way Denise could/would film after serving a cease and desist order to Bravo.  That was a completely acted scene, and it looks like they're acting - it's so obvious, just like a soap opera.


----------



## baghagg

LemonDrop said:


> I know these shows aren’t real. Bravo isn’t going to spend $ to have camera crews follow the housewives around for days hoping that something will happen. I knew that conversations were planned.
> View attachment 4828636


100%!


----------



## haute okole

Oh, BTW, the Valley, is also known as the San Pornando Valley because it is the Porn capital of the US.  Yeah, it is definitely colorful there.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

haute okole said:


> Exactly, as if Real Housewives of Palm Beach, but almost everybody lives in Tampa.  However, Sutton does feel Beverly Hills to me.  No matter where you put disgusting Rinna and Amelia, full on, flat out, dregs of society.  BTW, Rinna was seated next to me at a Madonna concert many years ago and she is ROUGH looking in person, EW.



When we see glimpses of no filters, Rinna’s skin looks rough! She definitely had a lot done to her face since the Melrose Place days. She looks completely different now.


----------



## haute okole

Chanel4Eva said:


> When we see glimpses of no filters, Rinna’s skin looks rough! She definitely had a lot done to her face since the Melrose Place days. She looks completely different now.


Exactly, it is her skin, no bueno.  Kyle, LVP and Ken look exactly the same in person.  Mauricio is handsome and sexy in person, but surprisingly shorter than I expected.


----------



## jiffer

beekmanhill said:


> OH, wasn't he annoying, so full of himself.   I couldn't figure out why the uneven driveway made such a difference to him.  That was an easy repair, wasn't it?





simone72 said:


> Ok so I need Ceejay or some of the ladies on the West Coast to explain to me why do all these women live in Encino and the show is called housewives of Beverly Hills ?? It’s to my understanding that Dorits new home is also in Encino? Not knocking real life people but since they are calling it to be Beverly Hills? Where is Vanderpumps new home exactly ?
> I know Tracy Tutors new home is also in Brentwood and very desirable neighborhood



Many of the ladies in the Housewives franchise don't live the the towns the show is named after. Only 1 lady In the Real Housewives of Potomac live in Potomac. Robin lives an hour away. Ashley doesn't even live in Maryland. Giselle lives 30 minutes away. Karen is the only one that lives in Potomac. 

In Atlanta none of the ladies live in Atlanta. They all live outside of Atlanta.


----------



## Allisonfaye

simone72 said:


> Ok so I need Ceejay or some of the ladies on the West Coast to explain to me why do all these women live in Encino and the show is called housewives of Beverly Hills ?? It’s to my understanding that Dorits new home is also in Encino? Not knocking real life people but since they are calling it to be Beverly Hills? Where is Vanderpumps new home exactly ?
> I know Tracy Tutors new home is also in Brentwood and very desirable neighborhood



Teddi is moving there too. Just saw she listed her house for sale and the article said she was moving to Encino. Kyle's influence, no doubt.


----------



## Allisonfaye

jiffer said:


> Many of the ladies in the Housewives franchise don't live the the towns the show is named after. Only 1 lady In the Real Housewives of Potomac live in Potomac. Robin lives an hour away. Ashley doesn't even live in Maryland. Giselle lives 30 minutes away. Karen is the only one that lives in Potomac.
> 
> In Atlanta none of the ladies live in Atlanta. They all live outside of Atlanta.





foosy said:


> While your husband was extremely supportive, how is he coping with the situation? After all, these were his friends.
> Is he losing his best friends? Is he OK with this?
> 
> There is one piece of information that you gave that I think we need to dig deeper in - (wearing my Sherlock hat now): Your husband said that _his friends said you are flirting with them_. I am having a tough time, really tough, accepting that men, even married men, will complain that a woman is flirting with them. For any man- it is a compliment. So why would men complain about this? One thing that comes to mind  is that MAYBE they didn't say that. MAYBE this was conveniently added by your husband? MAYBE, he is the one feeling uncomfortable with what he perceives as you flirting, and MAYBE this is why he is comfortable stopping these friendships.
> 
> The other thing that does not add up to me is that they say _you chose your husband's friends_. This is strange because per your post, they were his friends before you two met, and if they are referring to the unintentional formation of the group - then assuming you chose these two couples from all the friends your husband had, then if they were unhappy with your choice, they would have not only removed you, but added back all the others they believe should have been in the inclusive group. But here's the rub - they didn't! Again - MAYBE this is your husband conveniently adding this piece of information. MAYBE he feels that you manipulated the formation of this group because you liked these men...
> 
> Now, after all the praising your husband received for supporting you - I know this may feel like a punch in the gut.
> 
> 
> 
> haute okole said:
> 
> 
> 
> This show is a complete misnomer now.  First of all, most of these housewives do not live in a Beverly Hills.  Those of us who live in Southern California are very cliquish about the neighborhood we live in and living in Beverly Hills is VERY different from from living in the Valley.  I believe Kyle, Teddy, Garcelle and Dorit all live in the Valley now.   Most, if not all, of the restaurants that the meet in for dinners or lunches are in the Valley.  The Valley is much more affordable and closer to the studios, so it is a desirable location for people in the entertainment industry.  Encino is about 12 miles from Beverly Hills and in traffic, an hour away.  The Valley feels younger, more vital and diverse, but I doubt Bravo will change the name of the show to the Real Housewives of the Valley.  The show fails miserably to depict the lives of real life housewives in Beverly Hills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should call the show Valley Girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haute okole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, BTW, the Valley, is also known as the San Pornando Valley because it is the Porn capital of the US.  Yeah, it is definitely colorful there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to work for a property management company in Van Nuys are we had a building up there too. The largest tenant was Live Entertainment. It was the company that Jose Menendez owned. For those who haven't followed it, he was the man whose kids Lyle and Erick killed him and his wife. But I worked there after all of that happened.
Click to expand...


----------



## sgj99

Why do they move all the time?  My husband and I have moved once in 21 years and I said never again, we’re here til we go to the Old Folks Home.  Moving is hard work!  I guess if I had movers, designers and organizers it would be easier.


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> Why do they move all the time?  My husband and I have moved once in 21 years and I said never again, we’re here til we go to the Old Folks Home.  Moving is hard work!  I guess if I had movers, designers and organizers it would be easier.


Depending on where you live, it is so much easier/cheaper.
Changing houses in New York State is so expensive as you need attorneys and special taxes.
I moved constantly on California and chose to remodel here. Plus, California’s real estate appreciates constantly, so you always make enough money to cover costs at a minimum.
Also, teddy’s last house was so kids unfriendly...
Plus like you say, it is not like they pack their own boxes anyways...


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> I am so not a Kyle fan, but got to say, with all the work she's had done, Kyle has gotten a banging body - if she would only learn how to wear clothes that flatten her.


She looks great (and I can't even stand her any more).  She's definitely had a ton of work though.  I'd look 1000% better with BH plastic surgeons, chefs, trainers, cosmetic dentists, make up artists, hair stylists, personal assistants, chauffeurs and nannies to help get me though my day.  And I'm sure that BFF that is an "accountability coach" _*REALLY *_helps


----------



## purseinsanity

Chanel4Eva said:


> When we see glimpses of no filters, Rinna’s skin looks rough! She definitely had a lot done to her face since the Melrose Place days. She looks completely different now.


Her skin looks absolutely awful in HD!


----------



## rockhollow

I finally have just watched the final episode of BH. This series will need a total overhaul if they hope to have us continue to watch. To me, it seems like everything is toxic about BH.
Before watching this last episode, I was way more in Denise's court over all this Brandigate. As I have said, Brandi is such a liar, you can't believe anything she says. But watching the encounter between Rinna and Brandi, I saw a much more sly Denise, making me think there might have been much more to the story than Denise wants us to believe. I just got a really creepy vibe from Denise.

And even though over the seasons, I have always been slightly amused but the antics of Rinna, we all know she really has no limits to what she's do and say, this season had really soured me on her.
She really has no boundaries and her actions are nasty and her self and family promotions are tiresome.

I'd like Teddy and Kyle to go too, everything about them is yuck. I can't even drum up the interest to complain about them here - just go away.
No, wait - I was creeped out at how much Kyle was trying to get Marisco to feel Kim's new boobs.


----------



## rockhollow

rockhollow said:


> I finally have just watched the final episode of BH. This series will need a total overhaul if they hope to have us continue to watch. To me, it seems like everything is toxic about BH.
> Before watching this last episode, I was way more in Denise's court over all this Brandigate. As I have said, Brandi is such a liar, you can't believe anything she says. But watching the encounter between Rinna and Brandi, I saw a much more sly Denise, making me think there might have been much more to the story than Denise wants us to believe. I just got a really creepy vibe from Denise.
> 
> And even though over the seasons, I have always been slightly amused but the antics of Rinna, we all know she really has no limits to what she's do and say, this season had really soured me on her.
> She really has no boundaries and her actions are nasty and her self and family promotions are tiresome.
> 
> I'd like Teddy and Kyle to go too, everything about them is yuck. I can't even drum up the interest to complain about them here - just go away.
> No, wait - I was creeped out at how much Kyle was trying to get Marisco to feel Kim's new boobs.



I meant Rinna and Denise  not Rinna and Brandi
- didn't notice and too late to edit.


----------



## LemonDrop

purseinsanity said:


> Her skin looks absolutely awful in HD!


This was my first season to watch in 4K. Rinna's skin was shocking. I kept pausing my TV to take pics to send to my HD TV friend.


----------



## haute okole

LemonDrop said:


> This was my first season to watch in 4K. Rinna's skin was shocking. I kept pausing my TV to take pics to send to my HD TV friend.


It is worse person.  I think this is the real source of the meanness, she is not nearly as attractive as most of these ladies in LA.  She is the epitome of a social climber and name dropper.  Prior to being on this show, she seemed to have been well liked.  She has absolutely no insight that she is the source of her daughter’s rotten bratty behavior and eating disorder, genetic and behavioral.


----------



## chowlover2

I watched the show she had with Harry & the kids. She was so different then. First season I was kind of ambivalent, last season I really started to despise her, and now I feel she has to go.


----------



## haute okole

purseinsanity said:


> Her skin looks absolutely awful in HD!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I don't know...I feel like their actions are fair game for ridicule but not sure about things they can't help...I struggled with acne for many years (and am guilt ridden that I passed it along to my son), we would probably both look like that in HD too 

Unless you think her skin is that way from too many procedures?


----------



## KellyObsessed

I agree, Lisa would likely very much love to have clear skin; but she has to play the hand she was dealt.
Dealing with acne is very hard on self-esteem.  People think you don't wash your face, or eat too much chocolate or crap.   If only it were that easy to clear up your skin.


----------



## chowlover2

Her skin is so mottled, not even pimples. She must wear heavy makeup to cover that and maybe her skincare routine is not the best. The NY ladies all take care of their skin and look so much better. Kim's skin is not great either. She looks like too much sun exposure though. LVP has great skin but she avoids the sun.


----------



## haute okole

I did not get the impression this was from acne.  Her face is lumpy with granulomas.  She also has blotchy skin, either from bad IPL lasers or melasma.  I would never make fun of someone who had acne.  My girls have acne and it is devastating for them as teenagers.  Lisa Rinna did this to herself, the granulomas are from overuse of synthetic filler, the blotchiness and large orange peel pores are from bad lasers.  New Beauty did an article about Lisa Rinna many years ago about her use of silicone in her face, which is known to cause granulomas.


----------



## LemonDrop

I didn't see acne scars it looked like lasers had done a number on her skin. It was red and burned looking in spots.


----------



## chaneljewel

Just watched the first part of the reunion.  I definitely think Denise is a sly one, lying her way into almost any situation. Like rock hollow said, Denise has a creepy side that makes me like her even less.  
As far as the other women, I’m not sure how much more I can stand of them. It’s not even fun to watch at this point.


----------



## bisbee

I haven’t finished watching the first part of the reunion, but I thought Denise looked terrible.  That lipstick shade does her no favors.


----------



## Allisonfaye

chowlover2 said:


> Her skin is so mottled, not even pimples. She must wear heavy makeup to cover that and maybe her skincare routine is not the best. The NY ladies all take care of their skin and look so much better. Kim's skin is not great either. She looks like too much sun exposure though. LVP has great skin but she avoids the sun.



I would have just assumed it was sun damage. 



chaneljewel said:


> Just watched the first part of the reunion.  I definitely think Denise is a sly one, lying her way into almost any situation. Like rock hollow said, Denise has a creepy side that makes me like her even less.
> As far as the other women, I’m not sure how much more I can stand of them. It’s not even fun to watch at this point.



Agree. Denise always deflects the conversation. Like when she was at Rinna's house and talking about Brandi, instead of saying it didn't happen, she was talking about what she had to tell her kids. I can't stand Brandi with every fiber of my being but I think she is telling the truth. (Her voice is like fingernails on a chalkboard. )


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> It is worse person.  I think this is the real source of the meanness, she is not nearly as attractive as most of these ladies in LA.  She is the epitome of a social climber and name dropper.  Prior to being on this show, she seemed to have been well liked.  She has absolutely no insight that she is the source of her daughter’s rotten bratty behavior and eating disorder, genetic and behavioral.


Meh, to my eyes Rinna is just as attractive as Kim and Kyle for instances.
Plus, they all had so many plastic surgeries, it is comparing one deformed Barbie to the next.
I was watching Million dollars listings and was thinking how some of the children unfortunately inherited  their parents original faces.
It is chocking to me, imho.


----------



## simone72

I must say Sutton is too funny! She made me laugh at the reunion. Kyle needs to give her outfit/cape back to Lord if the Rings! I can’t believe those outfits!
All these arguments seem so staged to me from Dorit picking on Sutton to the Kyle and Garcelle thing to Denise gate.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

First things first Rinna is a miserable human being. 

Erika SWEARS she's this bad a$$ chick. Girl, you ain't.

I don't believe Brandi at all, The texts she provided tell me nothing, I tell my closest friends that I love them etc...Unless I see a text that said your kitty was the best I tasted, I ain't buying it LOL

I could never be around Teddi, I would throat punch her.


----------



## kemilia

bisbee said:


> I haven’t finished watching the first part of the reunion, but I thought Denise looked terrible.  That lipstick shade does her no favors.


Her lock of hair was hiding the one interesting feature of her dress--the shoulder strap.


----------



## simone72

Erika comes across as a hater and quite bitter she gets offended for everything.


----------



## lulilu

Glitterandstuds said:


> First things first Rinna is a miserable human being.
> 
> Erika SWEARS she's this bad a$$ chick. Girl, you ain't.
> 
> I don't believe Brandi at all, The texts she provided tell me nothing, I tell my closest friends that I love them etc...Unless I see a text that said your kitty was the best I tasted, I ain't buying it LOL
> 
> I could never be around Teddi, I would throat punch her.



100%!!!  I feel exactly the same.  I want to throat punch a few of them, Rinna first.  And Brandi hasn't said an honest thing in years.


----------



## simone72

lulilu said:


> 100%!!!


I remember when Teddy first came into the show she was saying how down to earth she was and simple


----------



## lulilu

simone72 said:


> I must say Sutton is too funny! She made me laugh at the reunion. *Kyle needs to give her outfit/cape back to Lord if the Rings! I can’t believe those outfits!*



Those cape dresses Kyle loves could not be less flattering.  Massive shoulders.  Floppy arms.  Her stylist should be shot.



> All these arguments seem *so staged* to me from Dorit picking on Sutton to the Kyle and Garcelle thing to Denise gate.



I don't think the arguments are staged so much as each of them has been practicing their quips and lines for weeks.  So it comes off as stilted.  E.g., Rinna and her repeated "gaslighting!!"  and "Liar!"  You just know she had those planned.  (Kind of rich, coming from the Queen of Gaslighting)


----------



## purseinsanity

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I don't know...I feel like their actions are fair game for ridicule but not sure about things they can't help...I struggled with acne for many years (and am guilt ridden that I passed it along to my son), we would probably both look like that in HD too
> 
> Unless you think her skin is that way from too many procedures?


I totally understand what you're saying.  I wouldn't normally comment on someone's skin, but Lisa has been such an "ugly" person in her actions this season that I'm being b**chy.  I personally think hers looks like that from too many procedures.  Also, if someone earns their living based on their looks, especially when she's constantly posting things that scream "Look at me!!!!!", then I kind of think their looks are fair game for comments, just like any other business on yelp.


----------



## purseinsanity

Glitterandstuds said:


> First things first Rinna is a miserable human being.
> 
> Erika SWEARS she's this bad a$$ chick. Girl, you ain't.
> *
> I don't believe Brandi at all, The texts she provided tell me nothing, I tell my closest friends that I love them etc...Unless I see a text that said your kitty was the best I tasted, I ain't buying it LOL*
> 
> I could never be around Teddi, I would throat punch her.



  Thanks for cracking me up! But you also said my thoughts perfectly. Those texts mean nothing. Please, people on Instagram constantly tell each other "I love you". Doesn't mean they're all in extramarital affairs or lesbian lovers.


----------



## limom

Wow Rinna has issues.


----------



## bisousx

That’s just cringeworthy. It was obvious Rinna doesn’t have class, but putting her thoughts in writing makes her look even worse.


----------



## yellowbernie

Well I have always said with friends like these ladies they sure don’t need any enemies.  Gosh if i got along like this with my friends it would take once and I would be done... I do believe this is all scripted.  And really who gives a sh-t what Denise did or didn’t do, it’s no ones business. JMO!


----------



## lulilu

bisousx said:


> That’s just cringeworthy. It was obvious Rinna doesn’t have class, but putting her thoughts in writing makes her look even worse.



Don't forget the threatening (outrageous) texts Rinna send to a woman who made her mad on that Apprentice show.  They were so bad, the woman was really afraid.  And I saw Kim reading some of the very nasty texts Lisa sent to her after a reunion, threatening her.  Lisa's excuse?  Her father was mean to her and didn't let her talk.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> Don't forget the threatening (outrageous) texts Rinna send to a woman who made her mad on that Apprentice show.  They were so bad, the woman was really afraid.  And I saw Kim reading some of the very nasty texts Lisa sent to her after a reunion, threatening her.  Lisa's excuse?  Her father was mean to her and didn't let her talk.


Denise is right, the women are vicious.
Lisa’s behaviors make me believe that the story about Julia is true. I can totally see her threatening someone over Hamlin.
Between her and Kyle acting overly aggressively over their men, these women are pathetic, imho.
The funny thing is that their natural behaviors are so out of wack, they truly can’t fathom that the audience is siding with “gaslighting”Denise.
I guess they are true hyenas. They attack as a pack.
They can’t understand that most people feel bad about a person being ganged upon.

Also a petty observation, Rinna’s sautilla tiles grout need to be SCRUBBED. It is gross.


----------



## simone72

lulilu said:


> Those cape dresses Kyle loves could not be less flattering.  Massive shoulders.  Floppy arms.  Her stylist should be shot.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the arguments are staged so much as each of them has been practicing their quips and lines for weeks.  So it comes off as stilted.  E.g., Rinna and her repeated "gaslighting!!"  and "Liar!"  You just know she had those planned.  (Kind of rich, coming from the Queen of Gaslighting)


Yes!! Practicing for weeks and weeks that’s it !


----------



## CanuckBagLover

simone72 said:


> I must say Sutton is too funny! She made me laugh at the reunion. Kyle needs to give her outfit/cape back to Lord if the Rings! I can’t believe those outfits!
> All these arguments seem so staged to me from Dorit picking on Sutton to the Kyle and Garcelle thing to Denise gate.


Sutton really grew on me.  She seemed very relaxed and I wonder if its because she isn't coming back (too bad), so acted like she didn't really care. Not that I know for sure, but just my suspicion.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> Sutton really grew on me.  She seemed very relaxed and I wonder if its because she isn't coming back (too bad), so acted like she didn't really care. Not that I know for sure, but just my suspicion.


Not a fan of the one season RH, it does not give the audience to appreciate the person(for the better I suppose)
I liked Joyce and thought she was gone too soon. She still managed to get a very lucrative on one of the shopping Chanel selling vitamins, though.
And the witch got a raw deal as well. All that sex/witch talk was different but she PO Kyle so she had to go...


----------



## simone72

CanuckBagLover said:


> Sutton really grew on me.  She seemed very relaxed and I wonder if its because she isn't coming back (too bad), so acted like she didn't really care. Not that I know for sure, but just my suspicion.


She’s not coming back??


----------



## bisbee

I just can’t understand Kyle’s get up.  Hair is SO awful, and that dress!  I don’t like her...she is a mean girl and always overly impressed with herself, but at times she has looked good.  Not at the reunion.


----------



## limom

When your face looks like you are 30 but your hands tell the true story. Yes, it is about Kyle


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Wow Rinna has issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837515


She proves my point even more.  She is ugly on the inside.  This is what she says about her "friend" of 20 years??  And that's her insult?  All her haters "must be fat"?  Hmmm, and you wonder why your daughter has an eating disorder.  Garcelle hit a little too close to home, eh Lisa?


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Denise is right, the women are vicious.
> Lisa’s behaviors make me believe that the story about Julia is true. I can totally see her threatening someone over Hamlin.
> Between her and Kyle acting overly aggressively over their men, these women are pathetic, imho.
> The funny thing is that their natural behaviors are so out of wack, they truly can’t fathom that the audience is siding with “gaslighting”Denise.
> I guess they are true hyenas. They attack as a pack.
> They can’t understand that most people feel bad about a person being ganged upon.
> 
> Also a petty observation, Rinna’s sautilla tiles grout need to be SCRUBBED. It is gross.


Who is Julia!??!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

limom said:


> When your face looks like you are 30 but your hands tell the true story. Yes, it is about Kyle
> 
> View attachment 4838147


Omg, those are SO her hands.


----------



## purseinsanity

WillstarveforLV said:


> Omg, those are SO her hands.


I thought the same.  Her face looks a lot younger in that picture too, which she seemed to have no issue with.  It's probably slightly exaggerated, but we've seen her hands on the screen trying on rings and watches.  Her hands show her age.  It's harder to photoshop live footage Kyle.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> Who is Julia!??!


My bad, it should have read Julianne as in Julianne Phillips.


----------



## sgj99

I don’t understand Rinna’s obsession with dancing on social media all the time.  Do you just wake up on Tuesday and think “I’m going to dance naked on put it on Instagram today.”  And then on Thursday think “I’m going to post a video of me dancing with a broom.”  But on Saturday she thinks “no, not today, I’m not in the mood.”  This baffles me ....


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> My bad, it should have read Julianne as in Julianne Phillips.


Oh, I need to look this up LOL!  I hadn't heard about this...


----------



## luckylove

sgj99 said:


> I don’t understand Rinna’s obsession with dancing on social media all the time.  Do you just wake up on Tuesday and think “I’m going to dance naked on put it on Instagram today.”  And then on Thursday think “I’m going to post a video of me dancing with a broom.”  But on Saturday she thinks “no, not today, I’m not in the mood.”  This baffles me ....



She will do absolutely anything for attention and a buck. She requires constant feeding of her ego in the form of views, likes, comments... Strangely, I also wouldn't be at all surprised if some seedy porn flicks surfaced at some point. I find her personality and behaviors vile and repugnant.


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> I don’t understand Rinna’s obsession with dancing on social media all the time.  Do you just wake up on Tuesday and think “I’m going to dance naked on put it on Instagram today.”  And then on Thursday think “I’m going to post a video of me dancing with a broom.”  But on Saturday she thinks “no, not today, I’m not in the mood.”  This baffles me ....



Depends on the level of crazy she wakes up with.  Disgusting.


----------



## rockhollow

I also think that the ladies had spent the week before filming the reunion practicing their speeches.
And I think it's easier to be mean with them not having to actually be in the same room with each other.

Denise did not come off looking good in this first part of the reunion. I did think that all the other ladies were gunning for her, but she didn't come off good. She didn't own up to anything she said, even with Andy showing clips of her saying them - she has lost all credit with me, I would have had more respect if she had just owned up to what she said and deal with it.

And again, after disliking Dorit for most of the show, I am really liking her this season. 
I did like her and Garcelle going after Kyle.
I don't think Kyle was expecting it, but I liked seeing her on the receiving end of people calling her up on her actions.
She's no Queen Bee here, I was surprised she didn't try to cry her way out of some of the comments.

It's true, Erika just came off looking like a bitter vile person.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Kyle's whole getup was awful. Her makeup lady IS good though. But the hair and the dress? No bueno.


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> She's no Queen Bee here, I was surprised she didn't try to cry her way out of some of the comments.


Give her some time. It was only part one...
I think one of the biggest problem with all of them and especially Erika is that they are really not receptive to any criticism.
Weird. At their ages, one would think that they must have dealt with some at one time or another in their careers.


----------



## rockhollow

they don't take criticism and all seem to be masters at deflection (a word and action that I have learned about on these housewife shows)

Funny that they couldn't be together for the reunion but must have had lots of contact with the glam squads to prepare for the taping. It must have taken hours to get glammed up so much, and taken large squads.

Lesser Lisa is really losing any interest and amusement from me. She was horrible at the reunion, her antics have become so toxic, I was wishing I could slap her, and that's so not me.
Harry Hamlin was sure looking rough in the pre-reunion segment.

I thought Mauricio looked great - I'd be high all the time too if I had to live with Kyle.


----------



## LemonDrop

sgj99 said:


> I don’t understand Rinna’s obsession with dancing on social media all the time.  Do you just wake up on Tuesday and think “I’m going to dance naked on put it on Instagram today.”  And then on Thursday think “I’m going to post a video of me dancing with a broom.”  But on Saturday she thinks “no, not today, I’m not in the mood.”  This baffles me ....





lulilu said:


> Depends on the level of crazy she wakes up with.  Disgusting.


 Depends on how much wine she has had by early afternoon


----------



## rockhollow

LemonDrop said:


> Depends on how much wine she has had by early afternoon



and her special vitamins


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> Oh, I need to look this up LOL!  I hadn't heard about this...


Me either!!!


----------



## chowlover2

LemonDrop said:


> Depends on how much wine she has had by early afternoon


I wonder if she takes Adderal????


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Those ARE Kyle’s hands without a doubt. Give me a break, Kyle.

Harry had to throw in at the beginning about living/not living at home. Rinna even tried confirming it in one of her recent IG stories. Yea ok.

It’s actually getting tiresome all the ladies going after Denise. And it’s sad that Rinna was a long time friend of hers and this is how she treats her.

And Teddi needs to just go. I can’t stand her!


----------



## luckylove

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder if she takes Adderal????



I have wondered that too... It might explain the bad skin and the aggressive, agitated behavior if she is taking too much.


----------



## baghagg

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder if she takes Adderal????


I've found myself wondering this about several housewives, past and present..  and not just BH.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> they don't take criticism and all seem to be masters at deflection (a word and action that I have learned about on these housewife shows)
> 
> Funny that they couldn't be together for the reunion but must have had lots of contact with the glam squads to prepare for the taping. It must have taken hours to get glammed up so much, and taken large squads.
> 
> Lesser Lisa is really losing any interest and amusement from me. She was horrible at the reunion, her antics have become so toxic, I was wishing I could slap her, and that's so not me.
> Harry Hamlin was sure looking rough in the pre-reunion segment.
> *
> I thought Mauricio looked great - I'd be high all the time too if I had to live with Kyle.*


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder if she takes Adderal????


OMG if she acts like this with Adderall, can you imagine her without it?  

And if she does take it, I wonder if it's to suppress her appetite?


----------



## Allisonfaye

purseinsanity said:


> OMG if she acts like this with Adderall, can you imagine her without it?
> 
> And if she does take it, I wonder if it's to suppress her appetite?



That was my guess as to a why. But they drink a lot and drinking with stimulants is very risky.

I don't believe Denise's red eyes are due to an allergy. 

I am so sick of Kyle trying to say someone is lying by saying to 'be genuine'.  Just say they are lying. Any what does she mean by saying everyone who made a donation paid that night? Either Garcelle had to be chased down for the money or she didn't.


----------



## Allisonfaye

rockhollow said:


> they don't take criticism and *all seem to be masters at deflection* (a word and action that I have learned about on these housewife shows)
> 
> Funny that they couldn't be together for the reunion but must have had lots of contact with the glam squads to prepare for the taping. It must have taken hours to get glammed up so much, and taken large squads.
> 
> Lesser Lisa is really losing any interest and amusement from me. She was horrible at the reunion, her antics have become so toxic, I was wishing I could slap her, and that's so not me.
> Harry Hamlin was sure looking rough in the pre-reunion segment.
> 
> I thought Mauricio looked great - I'd be high all the time too if I had to live with Kyle.



They could be politicians.


----------



## anabanana745

Dorit seems so much more genuine this season and like she would be a good friend to have. I’m really surprised as she was portrayed in a different light in prior seasons. It was especially noticeable in the reunion when all the other ladies were engaging in the drama. I hope she stays on for future seasons!


----------



## soul2squeeze

Has anyone noticed that Dorit's accent sounded more American than British in the first part of the reunion?


----------



## lulilu

I wouldn't be surprised if Rinna used Adderall or some type of appetite supressant to maintain her skeletal body.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Rinna used Adderall or some type of appetite supressant to maintain her skeletal body.


Maybe she's amped up her dosage and is so hangry, she's b*tchier than ever!


----------



## rockhollow

soul2squeeze said:


> Has anyone noticed that Dorit's accent sounded more American than British in the first part of the reunion?



I really think her accent changes with whoever she's talking too. Notice how British she sounds when talking to PK.
I liked Dorit this season. Of course not being so tight with Kyle helps so much. I wonder if Dorit was sorry for joining Kyle against LVP. Dorit could have smoothed Vanderpump feathers but she choose Kyle's side. Even PK was trying a couple of seasons ago for Dorit to try and mend the fence with the Todd's.
I think they probably knew so shady things about PK and he was worried that they might talk - (which I never heard any, once LVP cast off Dorit that was the end of it.
So I hope Dorit comes back for another season - especially because I am sure Kyle will be back.
I'm not sure who she's have as an ally, maybe bring on a friend of hers. 
I know that her and Rinna did a reset (another new work and action I have learned about on from the housewives). I have never had such an intense argument with a friend that escalated to the point that we had to say we need a reset.

Wouldn't it be watchable if we could see the takedown of Kyle? Sadly I don't think that will happen.
She's got a lot of clout with production it seems. Truth, I didn't think she's be able to take down LVP and it happened.


----------



## lulilu

I would love to see a concerted takedown of Kyle.  Or Rinna.  Or Erika.  lol


----------



## chowlover2

baghagg said:


> I've found myself wondering this about several housewives, past and present..  and not just BH.


RHoNY were my first thought. 2 seasons ago, LuAnn had Bethenny meet before she flew to FL for the wedding and she was high as a kite. I think Bethenny does as well and early on when Dorinda and John joined the cast I thought the 2 0f those were coked up all the time.

I really liked Dorinda the first few seasons, it's just this last one where she has been so miserable. I hope she gets the help she so badly needs and comes back. I'm going to miss her home in the Berkshires and her earlier wardrobe.


----------



## limom

Besides the rag on her head. Erika looks spectacular, imo. Her legs!!!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Besides the rag on her head. Erika looks spectacular, imo. Her legs!!!!!



I think that picture is heavily photo shopped.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think that picture is heavily photo shopped.


For sure but I think her body looks really tight recently.
On her chair at the reunion, her waist looks so tiny and snatched. Must be all the rehearsals.
Photoshopped or not, she looks good, imo.


----------



## luckylove

Erica's photo is looking a little too "soft porn" for my liking. There are ways to show off your hard work in the gym without crossing into trashy territory. I do think Erika is a pretty woman, but overly sexualized images when one might have more to offer somehow becomes degrading IMHO.


----------



## lulilu

Isn't this photo part of an ad campaign for Fenty?


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> Isn't this photo part of an ad campaign for Fenty?


Yep. Not too shabby for a 49 years old woman.
I stan


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> Isn't this photo part of an ad campaign for Fenty?



Ahh, that does put a bit of a different spin on things...


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I would love to see a concerted takedown of Kyle.  Or Rinna.  Or Erika.  lol


Or all three!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I finally watched the reunion.  Whoever said Kyle's MUA is wonderful, ITA!  Her makeup looked great, but WTF with that hair and tight hideous dress?  Erika looked thinner to me and in really good shape.  I'm finding Denise less credible, but again, who cares.  Her "allergies" causing her red eyes seems a little fishy.  Rinna is just a nasty person and Teddy is BORING.  I can't believe I actually like Dorit now, but every time she'd come on, her hairstyle made me crave a soft pretzel.  I like Garzelle and I'm glad she's moving on to bigger and better things.  She's too good for this show.


----------



## rockhollow

being on Broadway was good for Erika, her body is looking really good - too bad her personality doesn't.
Sadly even with photoshop, I would never look that good


----------



## rockhollow

purseinsanity said:


> I finally watched the reunion.  Whoever said Kyle's MUA is wonderful, ITA!  Her makeup looked great, but WTF with that hair and tight hideous dress?  Erika looked thinner to me and in really good shape.  I'm finding Denise less credible, but again, who cares.  Her "allergies" causing her red eyes seems a little fishy.  Rinna is just a nasty person and Teddy is BORING.  I can't believe I actually like Dorit now, but every time she'd come on, her hairstyle made me crave a soft pretzel.  I like Garzelle and I'm glad she's moving on to bigger and better things.  She's too good for this show.



I like Garzelle too, but she just didn't fit in with these witches. I think she realized quite quickly that this show was just not the right fit for her and glad to hear she's moving on.

I didn't like Sutton so much at the start of the season, but she's grown on me and I hope to see her return.
*"Are you going to let my small disdain for your clothes get in the way of our friendship"*
I loved this ^. epic housewife line.
I thinks she'll be able to hold her own with these ladies.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> I like Garzelle too, but she just didn't fit in with these witches. I think she realized quite quickly that this show was just not the right fit for her and glad to hear she's moving on.
> 
> I didn't like Sutton so much at the start of the season, but she's grown on me and I hope to see her return.
> *"Are you going to let my small disdain for your clothes get in the way of our friendship"*
> I loved this ^. epic housewife line.
> I thinks she'll be able to hold her own with these ladies.


I'm really liking Sutton too.  I loved that line!  She seems to have class and basic decency.


----------



## LemonDrop

Sometimes I think if I was on this show I'd be a mix of Denise and Dorit. I'd be wearing my jeans, UGGS and comfy sweaters looking like a ragamuffin half the time and the other half wearing lower end designer clothes with people constantly wondering how I afforded it.


----------



## bisousx

If I had an opportunity to be on a TV show like this, I would most definitely hire a glam squad and stylist like Erika and Dorit. 

I can’t think of anything more fun (for me at least) than glamming up with the crew and wearing an expensive new look every night of filming that pushes the boundaries between creative and costumey. Even if I question if they can afford it, I don’t deny that they look fabulous and slay every time.

I wouldn’t sign up for a show just to look like I caught myself running errands at the local Walmart like Denise. She does look great and has a fantastic body so that helps. But why even bother going on the show?


----------



## kemilia

I really liked Dorit this season, the clothes, the hair, the things done with her hair (and things on her hair) were great. 
Yes, Garcelle didn't belong--way too nice and normal as in asking Sutton where her money came from.  If  any of their kids should model, it should be her kids.
Sutton grew on me. Hope she returns.
Ericka looked great but boy she is one scary person, imo. Her marriage to Tom just kinda creeps me out but whatever works.
Rinna is getting meaner every episode, probably, like someone said, maybe weight loss drugs and definitely the fact that Harry Hamlin ain't around much (from what I read).
Kyle is Kyle, she will totally fall apart when her marriage breaks up but at least she is investing in her looks so when she's on the market again, she will be very dateable. I liked her bangs too but AWFUL blue dress (fringe sleeves??!!).


----------



## rockhollow

kemilia said:


> I really liked Dorit this season, the clothes, the hair, the things done with her hair (and things on her hair) were great.
> Yes, Garcelle didn't belong--way too nice and normal as in asking Sutton where her money came from.  If  any of their kids should model, it should be her kids.
> Sutton grew on me. Hope she returns.
> Ericka looked great but boy she is one scary person, imo. Her marriage to Tom just kinda creeps me out but whatever works.
> Rinna is getting meaner every episode, probably, like someone said, maybe weight loss drugs and definitely the fact that Harry Hamlin ain't around much (from what I read).
> Kyle is Kyle, she will totally fall apart when her marriage breaks up but at least she is investing in her looks so when she's on the market again, she will be very dateable. I liked her bangs too but AWFUL blue dress (fringe sleeves??!!).



I couldn't agree more with all this. Excellent comments


----------



## swags

I put the reunion on this afternoon and fell asleep at one point. When a season is as bad as this one, they shouldn’t do a reunion.


----------



## luckylove

swags said:


> I put the reunion on this afternoon and fell asleep at one point. When a season is as bad as this one, they shouldn’t do a reunion.



The season was dreadful, but I must admit, I loved seeing Dorit's reunion look.


----------



## LemonDrop

bisousx said:


> If I had an opportunity to be on a TV show like this, I would most definitely hire a glam squad and stylist like Erika and Dorit.
> 
> I can’t think of anything more fun (for me at least) than glamming up with the crew and wearing an expensive new look every night of filming that pushes the boundaries between creative and costumey. Even if I question if they can afford it, I don’t deny that they look fabulous and slay every time.
> 
> I wouldn’t sign up for a show just to look like I caught myself running errands at the local Walmart like Denise. She does look great and has a fantastic body so that helps. But why even bother going on the show?



that’s a good way to put it. I look like Denise most days because most days I’m going to the grocery store or walking my dog along the River.  Some days I wish I had a glam squad like Erika that I could dress up and really have fun. I heard there was going to be a RHoSLC. And I’m like why do I want to watch a bunch of middle America suburban housewives??


----------



## swags

LemonDrop said:


> that’s a good way to put it. I look like Denise most days because most days I’m going to the grocery store or walking my dog along the River.  Some days I wish I had a glam squad like Erika that I could dress up and really have fun*. I heard there was going to be a RHoSLC. And I’m like why do I want to watch a bunch of middle America suburban housewives?? *


Maybe they’ll be better than the crap Beverly Hills and Orange County!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Anyone see all the pictures/videos of Dorit and Kyle’s family vacationing together in Mexico? I didn’t realize they were that close of friends.


----------



## swags

I don’t like Teddi and her clothes are awful but Sutton having disdain was laughable. Her clothing was horrible this season no matter how much she spent.  At least Teddis ugly clothes didn’t cost a fortune. Also her shade at Dorit over pronouncing Buca di Beppo, are you that dumb Sutton or just uppity?


----------



## bisousx

Chanel4Eva said:


> Anyone see all the pictures/videos of Dorit and Kyle’s family vacationing together in Mexico? I didn’t realize they were that close of friends.



Kyle and Mauricio are a sociable couple. I’ve noticed it on the show. They’re great at networking and making/keeping friends as long as it benefits the brokerage.


----------



## limom

Kyle truly benefited from plastic surgery. She was below average as a teenager and is very much above average as a middle aged woman. What a glow up!


----------



## earthygirl

swags said:


> I don’t like Teddi and her clothes are awful but Sutton having disdain was laughable. Her clothing was horrible this season no matter how much she spent.  At least Teddis ugly clothes didn’t cost a fortune. Also her shade at Dorit over pronouncing Buca di Beppo, are you that dumb Sutton or just uppity?


 
I agree about Sutton. Her clothes may be couture but she just looks likes she’s trying too hard to differentiate herself from those who don’t wear couture.  She looks like she’s wearing a costume half of the time, but unlike Erika and Dorit it looks unintentional.  Hahaha!  
I think we should give Teddi a break...I mean she was pregnant and still walked around in heels!


----------



## limom

Wow. PK and Dorit are selling their house in Encino already.








						Dorit Kemsley puts Encino mansion on the market for eye-popping $9.5M
					

Just months after moving into their luxurious Encino mansion, Dorit Kemsley and her husband PK are already shopping for a bigger space, DailyMailTV can exclusively reveal.



					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## TC1

Dorit, Kyle & Teddi are all in Aspen right now..they flew together (private) it's on Kyle's insta story


----------



## earthygirl

TC1 said:


> Dorit, Kyle & Teddi are all in Aspen right now..they flew together (private) it's on Kyle's insta story


I wonder if Kyle and Teddi are going to make Dorit jealous by rooming together. hahahahaha!


----------



## Megs

limom said:


> Wow. PK and Dorit are selling their house in Encino already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorit Kemsley puts Encino mansion on the market for eye-popping $9.5M
> 
> 
> Just months after moving into their luxurious Encino mansion, Dorit Kemsley and her husband PK are already shopping for a bigger space, DailyMailTV can exclusively reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



What's with all the house flipping for them?!


----------



## jennlt

Megs said:


> What's with all the house flipping for them?!


Is this just a PR stunt? Or a story line for RHOBH and MDL-LA?


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> Kyle and Mauricio are a sociable couple. I’ve noticed it on the show. They’re great at networking and making/keeping friends as long as it benefits the brokerage.


LVP even mentioned it way back...that Kyle was overly friendly with Adrienne to try to get the listing for Mauricio!


----------



## purseinsanity

Megs said:


> What's with all the house flipping for them?!


Maybe can't afford it?


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe can't afford it?


Imo, it is a some type of a scam . Also the other house is still for sale.
So how can they afford to carry two houses when according to Camille, they owe money left and right?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Megs said:


> What's with all the house flipping for them?!


they can't afford it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Kyle truly benefited from plastic surgery. She was below average as a teenager and is very much above average as a middle aged woman. What a glow up!



I think Kyle is pretty and was cute as a teenager (remember this was the 80's, the 80's look in retrospect isn't kind on anyone). Yes she has had plastic surgery, treatments, but so far hasn't gone overboard but I'm worried she's veering into that territory. Her real issue is she doesn't know how to dress for her body and size.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Kyle is pretty and was cute as a teenager (remember this was the 80's, the 80's look in retrospect isn't kind on anyone). Yes she has had plastic surgery, treatments, but so far hasn't gone overboard but I'm worried she's veering into that territory. Her real issue is she doesn't know how to dress for her body and size.


Imho, I would not have guessed this is Kyle in the picture. She looks more like her sister Kim.
Most people do not beautify as they get older. She looks like a totally different person.
If you look at Erika for example, she had quite a bit of work and yet she looks like a more sophisticated and refined woman.
Same goes for Garcelle, she was gorgeous as a teenager and she is a beautiful woman now.
Kyle went from meh to hell yeah.


----------



## earthygirl

CanuckBagLover said:


> they can't afford it.


Even if they can afford it, why waste all that money? So much cost associated with moving. The must not be thinking straight! hahahaha


----------



## earthygirl

I mean Dorit coulda bought herself a few more Chanel outfits!


----------



## baghagg

I heard today that Dorit and PK still own the other house and its still on the market, hasn't sold, etc.  Maybe since they are having difficulty selling the other house, they need to sell one so they are now selling the newer home.


----------



## limom

baghagg said:


> I heard today that Dorit and PK still own the other house and its still on the market, hasn't sold, etc.  Maybe since they are having difficulty selling the other house, they need to sell one so they are now selling the newer home.


That is Jeff Lewis’s theory as well. They bought the new house thinking they will sell BH and they are now paying for two houses.
Plus, Jeff mentioned that Encino and the Valley was really hot right now, as people are escaping LA proper.


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't think that Dorit and PK owned that first house, and goodness knows if they really own the second house as well.
PK has been scamming his whole life, and probably knows many ways to fool the system.
Makes you wonder where the funds come from anyways, PK left the UK penniless and how much can he be making managing Boy George ( I like Boy George, but doubt he's playing stadiums, more like seedy nightclubs). And Dorit's swim line has gone bust with the lawsuits, so there can't be much funds coming from that.
Does she get all those designer clothes on comp? And maybe we see her in so many new outfits because she has to give them back after wearing them


----------



## lulilu

jennlt said:


> Is this just a PR stunt? Or a story line for RHOBH and MDL-LA?





CanuckBagLover said:


> they can't afford it.





baghagg said:


> I heard today that Dorit and PK still own the other house and its still on the market, hasn't sold, etc.  Maybe since they are having difficulty selling the other house, they need to sell one so they are now selling the newer home.



I read that they own neither house.  Rental or loan from friend/business associate.  The Valley house is asking $3-4M more than they supposedly paid a few months ago.  Maybe they got a loan of the house in exchange for publicizing it -- in the show and all the IG and Bravo posts about it, so the owner could ask more money.  The claim they are looking for a "larger estate."  Ha.


----------



## limom

Denise is gone.








						Denise Richards Leaving ‘The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills’ (EXCLUSIVE)
					

In what is perhaps the most logical occurrence in the history of Bravo’s “Real Housewives” franchise, a representative for Denise Richards has confirmed that she will not be retur…




					variety.com


----------



## SoCalGal2016

limom said:


> Denise is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denise Richards Leaving ‘The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills’ (EXCLUSIVE)
> 
> 
> In what is perhaps the most logical occurrence in the history of Bravo’s “Real Housewives” franchise, a representative for Denise Richards has confirmed that she will not be retur…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com



With Denise leaving and Garcelle going to the Real, I wonder if they will recast the whole show?


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> Denise is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denise Richards Leaving ‘The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills’ (EXCLUSIVE)
> 
> 
> In what is perhaps the most logical occurrence in the history of Bravo’s “Real Housewives” franchise, a representative for Denise Richards has confirmed that she will not be retur…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com



not really surprised is it? 
That for sure means we'll probably be seeing lots of the old girls again. Even though I am far from a Denise fan, she's as no angel this season and tried to cover it with a selective memory and lies, but no one would really want another season of that - well Rinna would, she's up for anything as long as she is in the limelight.
Denise has quite an evil little smirk she gets on her face, it reminds me of the Grinch from the book.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I think that smile is a defense mechanism.  To try to show they aren't getting to her.  I don't blame her for that.


----------



## baghagg

These reunions are so contrived and staged, it's so obvious.  I think Rinna started all that dancing on Insta to give her a conflict with the rest of the housewives.
I also believe that when one of the ladies decides to leave for whatever reason (other obligations, only signed on to be involved for one or two seasons, etc), Bravo producers make sure to set the stage for the housewife to leave in conflict.


----------



## egak

I can't stand Kyle!


----------



## baghagg

egak said:


> I can't stand Kyle!


Some call her Vile.


----------



## lulilu

Hate Kyle, hate Rinna, hate Erika, hate Teddi.  How can these women be such horrible people?  And don't they see themselves?

Rinna and her laughing and knee slapping about how she is an attention whore - ugh.  The daughter said that her dancing is nothing new -- she used to bounce around the house half naked when the daughters had male and female friends over.  How's that for mommy dearest?


----------



## limom

My feelings exactly:








						Obviously, Denise Richards Is Leaving The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills
					

After what she’s been through this season, can you blame her?




					www.vulture.com


----------



## bisbee

I am glad Denise is leaving.  She leaves a bad taste in my mouth.  

I used to like Rinna...I might still, but the Insta dancing is beyond.  

Erika is a trip...she is “on” all the time.  The suggestive nature of her performances confuses me...why?  It is a bit sad that she needs that type of approval.

I know many really don’t like Teddi...she doesn’t bother me.  

Kyle is an awful person...hopefully her sister won’t come back.

I like Garcelle, but she is on to a better gig.

Dorit is a big phony...she has always rubbed me the wrong way.  Can’t stand PK or her accent, and she is SUCH a label whore!

Don’t care about Sutton at all...she really hasn’t learned to play to the camera yet.


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> I am glad Denise is leaving.  She leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> I used to like Rinna...I might still, but the Insta dancing is beyond.
> 
> Erika is a trip...she is “on” all the time.  The suggestive nature of her performances confuses me...why?  It is a bit sad that she needs that type of approval.
> 
> I know many really don’t like Teddi...she doesn’t bother me.
> 
> Kyle is an awful person...hopefully her sister won’t come back.
> 
> I like Garcelle, but she is on to a better gig.
> 
> Dorit is a big phony...she has always rubbed me the wrong way.  Can’t stand PK or her accent, and she is SUCH a label whore!
> 
> Don’t care about Sutton at all...she really hasn’t learned to play to the camera yet.


Would it be fair to say that you hate-watch?


----------



## bisbee

limom said:


> Would it be fair to say that you hate-watch?


That’s fair.


----------



## earthygirl

limom said:


> Would it be fair to say that you hate-watch?


I think on some level we all kind of do that. These women are blessed with so much that it’s somewhat despicable that they create so much unnecessary drama in their lives.  They have signed up to be scrutinized and judged by the viewers imo. Hopefully, watching themselves on TV will help them become a bit more introspective and will lead to some growth and maturity.


----------



## earthygirl

bisbee said:


> I am glad Denise is leaving.  She leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> I used to like Rinna...I might still, but the Insta dancing is beyond.
> 
> Erika is a trip...she is “on” all the time.  The suggestive nature of her performances confuses me...why?  It is a bit sad that she needs that type of approval.
> 
> I know many really don’t like Teddi...she doesn’t bother me.
> 
> Kyle is an awful person...hopefully her sister won’t come back.
> 
> I like Garcelle, but she is on to a better gig.
> 
> Dorit is a big phony...she has always rubbed me the wrong way.  Can’t stand PK or her accent, and she is SUCH a label whore!
> 
> Don’t care about Sutton at all...she really hasn’t learned to play to the camera yet.


I share your sentiments!  I actually don’t understand why so many people don’t like Teddi. She‘s kind of a neutral character...doesn’t add much but isn’t conniving and manipulative like Rinna.  Rinna just seems like an awful human being. She’s A real **** stirrer.


----------



## limom

earthygirl said:


> I share your sentiments!  I actually don’t understand why so many people don’t like Teddi. She‘s kind of a neutral character...doesn’t add much but isn’t conniving and manipulative like Rinna.  Rinna just seems like an awful human being. She’s A real **** stirrer.


Because she is a moron. She had it all handed out to her and yet she is awful and a scammer on top of it.
Plus, she is boring. 
What are her storylines?


----------



## Jayne1

earthygirl said:


> Hopefully, watching themselves on TV will help them become a bit more introspective and will lead to some growth and maturity.


All watching themselves does is fuel the need for more cosmetic enhancements.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> All watching themselves does is fuel the need for more cosmetic enhancements.


True!


----------



## simone72

For a minute I was so exited to read Teddi was leaving the Housewives but I. The end 
it was a fake tweet ! A girl can wish !


----------



## LemonDrop

Teddi is full of anxietys and self esteem issues and she lashes out because of these things.  It isn't fun to watch.  You don't love to hate her she just sorta drags you down.


----------



## bisousx

earthygirl said:


> I share your sentiments!  I actually don’t understand why so many people don’t like Teddi. She‘s kind of a neutral character...doesn’t add much but isn’t conniving and manipulative like Rinna.  Rinna just seems like an awful human being. She’s A real **** stirrer.



Teddi has an annoying voice and even worse personality. Even her husband couldn’t think of what was most sexy about Teddi besides how organized she is. Not that one has to be sexy, I just think it shows her dull personality. She’s self righteous, hypocritical, and conniving but not in a respectably savvy way like LVP was. Also, pretty sure Teddi cries more than the other cast members when she’s the one starting the fight.


----------



## sgj99

I won’t miss Denise. She really didn’t mesh with the group.  And I really won’t miss her arrogant know-it-all husband.


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> That is Jeff Lewis’s theory as well. They bought the new house thinking they will sell BH and they are now paying for two houses.
> Plus, Jeff mentioned that Encino and the Valley was really hot right now, as people are escaping LA proper.


YES .. uggh, unfortunately Encino and other parts of the Valley (_namely Valley Village, Studio City and Sherman Oaks_) are hot places for properties.  HOWEVER, as many of you might have seen on Million Dollar Listing LA - oftentimes, the old houses are torn down and up goes some EXPENSIVE White Box -- absolutely horrible architecture going on here now.  I've already been told that my house would be a tear-down which is sad because I live in a 'real-deal' Mid-Century Modern and the architect was part of the Case Study Homes projects in the 60s and 70s.  Every property being sold in our neighborhood has been torn-down and one of those White "Farm Houses" (as they are calling them - kind of nondescript architecture if you ask me) gets put up and the price is over $1m.  How many young couples can afford that???


----------



## earthygirl

bisousx said:


> Teddi has an annoying voice and even worse personality. Even her husband couldn’t think of what was most sexy about Teddi besides how organized she is. Not that one has to be sexy, I just think it shows her dull personality. She’s self righteous, hypocritical, and conniving but not in a respectably savvy way like LVP was. Also, pretty sure Teddi cries more than the other cast members when she’s the one starting the fight.


Hahaha...”but not in a respectably savvy way like LVP was”  True. Very true. I miss LVP...there is definitely a void in the show now. I wouldn’t mind if they fired all the ladies and rehired LVP with her own handpicked puppets  housewives!


----------



## RueMonge

earthygirl said:


> I think on some level we all kind of do that. These women are blessed with so much that it’s somewhat despicable that they create so much unnecessary drama in their lives.  They have signed up to be scrutinized and judged by the viewers imo. Hopefully, watching themselves on TV will help them become a bit more introspective and will lead to some growth and maturity.



You would think that they would watch themselves and evaluate their behavior and grow up, but so many housewives seem to come back just as mean year after year. Maybe that’s because the decent people can’t take it and quit.


----------



## earthygirl

sgj99 said:


> I won’t miss Denise. She really didn’t mesh with the group.  And I really won’t miss her arrogant know-it-all husband.





limom said:


> Because she is a moron. She had it all handed out to her and yet she is awful and a scammer on top of it.
> Plus, she is boring.
> What are her storylines?




I can see that...hahahaha...I love all the passionate opinions on this forum!


----------



## earthygirl

Jayne1 said:


> All watching themselves does is fuel the need for more cosmetic enhancements.


Lol!


----------



## bisousx

earthygirl said:


> I can see that...hahahaha...I love all the passionate opinions on this forum!



Wait til we tell you how we really feel!


----------



## purseinsanity

earthygirl said:


> I think on some level we all kind of do that. These women are blessed with so much that it’s somewhat despicable that they create so much unnecessary drama in their lives.  They have signed up to be scrutinized and judged by the viewers imo. *Hopefully, watching themselves on TV will help them become a bit more introspective and will lead to some growth and maturity.*


I don't think it's done much for Kyle.  She seems to get worse every season.  (As do most of them!)


----------



## purseinsanity

CeeJay said:


> YES .. uggh, unfortunately Encino and other parts of the Valley (_namely Valley Village, Studio City and Sherman Oaks_) are hot places for properties.  HOWEVER, as many of you might have seen on Million Dollar Listing LA - oftentimes, the old houses are torn down and up goes some EXPENSIVE White Box -- absolutely horrible architecture going on here now.  I've already been told that my house would be a tear-down which is sad because I live in a 'real-deal' Mid-Century Modern and the architect was part of the Case Study Homes projects in the 60s and 70s.  *Every property being sold in our neighborhood has been torn-down and one of those White "Farm Houses" (as they are calling them - kind of nondescript architecture if you ask me) gets put up and the price is over $1m.  How many young couples can afford that*???


All the Vanderpump Rules couples did .  Sorry.  Your said white farm house and they immediately came to mind LOL!


----------



## purseinsanity

RueMonge said:


> You would think that they would watch themselves and evaluate their behavior and grow up, but so many housewives seem to come back just as mean year after year. Maybe that’s because the decent people can’t take it and quit.


It's because the more crap you stir up, the better your chances of staying on the show!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Teddi’s tone is so arrogant and condescending. It’s annoying


----------



## bisousx

I completely forgot that Denise dated her friend Heather Locklear’s husband (Richie Sambora) during their separation back in the day. I was NOT Team Denise back then!


*Brandi Glanville Claims Heather Locklear Reached Out to Support Her During Denise Richards Drama*

"Heather just reached out to me and said 'thank you' with a bunch of hearts and prayer [emojis]," Glanville claimed. "It just made me feel like I was probably bringing this side of Denise out for everyone to see, and I wrote back, 'Of course, the truth always comes out,' and she wrote a bunch more hearts. And then I said, 'Hey, you should be on _Watch What Happens Live_ with me,' and she said, 'I've already had a cease and desist from Denise, so I'm not going to do it.' “

https://people.com/tv/brandi-glanvi...klear-reached-out-over-denise-richards-drama/


----------



## luckylove

Personally, I don't care who Denise may sleep with, nor do I care if she tries to cover it up. Women never like it when a man 'kisses and tells," so for Brandi to make this Alleged evening public merely to gain fame and notoriety is disgusting. It's not ok for a guy to discuss publicly, so why is it ok for Brandi? I have doubted the truthfulness of it since hearing about it, but I also think it is nobody's business. If one is going to step outside their marriage, I imagine they could do much better than Brandi.


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> Wow. PK and Dorit are selling their house in Encino already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorit Kemsley puts Encino mansion on the market for eye-popping $9.5M
> 
> 
> Just months after moving into their luxurious Encino mansion, Dorit Kemsley and her husband PK are already shopping for a bigger space, DailyMailTV can exclusively reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk





Megs said:


> What's with all the house flipping for them?!





purseinsanity said:


> Maybe can't afford it?





CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Kyle is pretty and was cute as a teenager (remember this was the 80's, the 80's look in retrospect isn't kind on anyone). Yes she has had plastic surgery, treatments, but so far hasn't gone overboard but I'm worried she's veering into that territory. Her real issue is she doesn't know how to dress for her body and size.





earthygirl said:


> Even if they can afford it, why waste all that money? So much cost associated with moving. The must not be thinking straight! hahahaha






baghagg said:


> I heard today that Dorit and PK still own the other house and its still on the market, hasn't sold, etc.  Maybe since they are having difficulty selling the other house, they need to sell one so they are now selling the newer home.





limom said:


> That is Jeff Lewis’s theory as well. They bought the new house thinking they will sell BH and they are now paying for two houses.
> Plus, Jeff mentioned that Encino and the Valley was really hot right now, as people are escaping LA proper.





rockhollow said:


> I didn't think that Dorit and PK owned that first house, and goodness knows if they really own the second house as well.
> PK has been scamming his whole life, and probably knows many ways to fool the system.
> Makes you wonder where the funds come from anyways, PK left the UK penniless and how much can he be making managing Boy George ( I like Boy George, but doubt he's playing stadiums, more like seedy nightclubs). And Dorit's swim line has gone bust with the lawsuits, so there can't be much funds coming from that.
> Does she get all those designer clothes on comp? And maybe we see her in so many new outfits because she has to give them back after wearing them



I don't know if he owns it or not. They had it on Million Dollar Listing LA but he was playing hardball insisting on getting $8.5. I think he got an offer of $7.7.

I don't understand why they would have taken if off the market if they needed the $$ to afford the Encino house. Makes no sense. Who take a house off the market 'because it was robbed'? I think it is not very nice to uproot their kids AGAIN whatever reason they are doing it. I know they market is hot but I can't see a 30% increase in a matter of a couple of months. I can't see it being THAT hot but I lived in LA in the early 90's when properties were increasing 10% a month so who knows?

As far as Kyle, I think it would be difficult to ever say she was 'below average'. I also hope she lays off the surgery but I doubt she will. Look at Brandy. She was really pretty in the beginning and looks like a freak show now.



bisousx said:


> Teddi has an annoying voice and even worse personality. Even her husband couldn’t think of what was most sexy about Teddi besides how organized she is. Not that one has to be sexy, I just think it shows her dull personality. She’s self righteous, hypocritical, and conniving but not in a respectably savvy way like LVP was. Also, pretty sure Teddi cries more than the other cast members when she’s the one starting the fight.



I don't know how you can say Teddi has an annoying voice when Erika is on the show. Her voice is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.


CeeJay said:


> YES .. uggh, unfortunately Encino and other parts of the Valley (_namely Valley Village, Studio City and Sherman Oaks_) are hot places for properties.  HOWEVER, as many of you might have seen on Million Dollar Listing LA - oftentimes, the old houses are torn down and up goes some EXPENSIVE White Box -- absolutely horrible architecture going on here now.  I've already been told that my house would be a tear-down which is sad because I live in a 'real-deal' Mid-Century Modern and the architect was part of the Case Study Homes projects in the 60s and 70s.  Every property being sold in our neighborhood has been torn-down and one of those White "Farm Houses" (as they are calling them - kind of nondescript architecture if you ask me) gets put up and the price is over $1m.  How many young couples can afford that???



It's really sad. They are putting up those hideous farmhouses everywhere here. I hate them. They are going to look so dated in 10 years. I also hate all the modern boxes they are putting up there. They all look alike to me. But when you can double your money in a year, they are going to keep doing it. At some point, it has to give.


----------



## LemonDrop

Does anyone really care about any storyline with any of these women?  If the show ended today I would forget about it by tomorrow.


----------



## bisbee

luckylove said:


> Personally, I don't care who Denise may sleep with, nor do I care if she tries to cover it up. Women never like it when a man 'kisses and tells," so for Brandi to make this Alleged evening public merely to gain fame and notoriety is disgusting. It's not ok for a guy to discuss publicly, so why is it ok for Brandi? I have doubted the truthfulness of it since hearing about it, but I also think it is nobody's business. If one is going to step outside their marriage, I imagine they could do much better than Brandi.


Agreed...I don’t trust Brandi as far as I could throw her.  BUT...Denise’s denials of their friendship do not ring true.  I think there must have been a way for her to own up to the friendship and to her comments about the other women, while classily denying that she had sex with Brandi.  The whole way she handled it rang false!


----------



## rockhollow

Yeah, Dorit and PK are scamming somehow, there will be a new strange tale about the next house they get as well -Read this in one of Dorit's British accents:  PK's second cousin's godfather's sister passed and left some funds to PK but stipulated he had to buy a house is Southern California - LOL

Non housewife news - I live on Vancouver Island and the smoke here from California fires is unbelievable .Full sunny day out but the haze it thick and we can sure smell smoke. There is even air warning to stay inside and don't exercise outside.

House prices are so high on these shows (at least for me). I love seeing the houses, but those prices - wow!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

LemonDrop said:


> Does anyone really care about any storyline with any of these women?  If the show ended today I would forget about it by tomorrow.



I don't know if I ever cared about any of the storylines. I just watch for the clothes/purses/real estate....


----------



## purseinsanity

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't know if I ever cared about any of the storylines. I just watch for the clothes/purses/real estate....


That's why I started watching these shows in the first place.  I wish they'd show more of that and less of the fake drama!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> I didn't think that Dorit and PK owned that first house, and goodness knows if they really own the second house as well.
> PK has been scamming his whole life, and probably knows many ways to fool the system.
> Makes you wonder where the funds come from anyways, PK left the UK penniless and how much can he be making managing Boy George ( I like Boy George, but doubt he's playing stadiums, more like seedy nightclubs). And Dorit's swim line has gone bust with the lawsuits, so there can't be much funds coming from that.
> Does she get all those designer clothes on comp? And maybe we see her in so many new outfits because she has to give them back after wearing them


I wouldn't be surpised if PK has stashed some money aside somewhere but enough to fund their lifestyle.  
Don't know how Dorit affords her clothes. Its beyond me why anyone would give the clothes on comp - its like she's some A list movie star or tv star - she's not even D-list in my opinion.  I wouldn't never have heard of her if didn't watch the show.  
I'm surpised Boy George couldn't do better.  He was so big in the 80s.  You would think with better management he could engineer some kind of comeback.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

RueMonge said:


> You would think that they would watch themselves and evaluate their behavior and grow up, but so many housewives seem to come back just as mean year after year. Maybe that’s because the decent people can’t take it and quit.


But I also think its producer drama driven, some cattiness can be fun, but I think that each year, the producers think, well we did "x" last season, so how do we top that?  I think the show has definitely gotten much nastier over the years.  Decent people or people with better options opt out - so all we have are the leftovers - Kyle, Lisa, Teddi, Dorit and since they nothing else, its in their interest to go along with producers and create "drama".  
I'm done with this show.  I can't see who would want to come on that I would find interesting.  My fear is that they will bring Brandi and Kyle's sister back.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> Yeah, Dorit and PK are scamming somehow, there will be a new strange tale about the next house they get as well -Read this in one of Dorit's British accents:  PK's second cousin's godfather's sister passed and left some funds to PK but stipulated he had to buy a house is Southern California - LOL
> 
> Non housewife news - I live on Vancouver Island and the smoke here from California fires is unbelievable .Full sunny day out but the haze it thick and we can sure smell smoke. There is even air warning to stay inside and don't exercise outside.
> 
> House prices are so high on these shows (at least for me). I love seeing the houses, but those prices - wow!!


Stay safe - must be scary with all the smoke. Some of the pictures coming are unbelievable.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CeeJay said:


> YES .. uggh, unfortunately Encino and other parts of the Valley (_namely Valley Village, Studio City and Sherman Oaks_) are hot places for properties.  HOWEVER, as many of you might have seen on Million Dollar Listing LA - oftentimes, the old houses are torn down and up goes some EXPENSIVE White Box -- absolutely horrible architecture going on here now.  I've already been told that my house would be a tear-down which is sad because I live in a 'real-deal' Mid-Century Modern and the architect was part of the Case Study Homes projects in the 60s and 70s.  Every property being sold in our neighborhood has been torn-down and one of those White "Farm Houses" (as they are calling them - kind of nondescript architecture if you ask me) gets put up and the price is over $1m.  How many young couples can afford that???


You must have a beautiful home with a lot of character., love the fact that your house has a history.


----------



## CeeJay

CanuckBagLover said:


> You must have a beautiful home with a lot of character., love the fact that your house has a history.


Aw, thank you .. we love it!  Most of our little "village" are Mid-Century Modern homes, so it's very sad to me to see them being torn down and replaced with truly horrible looking homes.  If & when we sell our home, I would HOPE that it would be to someone who also loves this architecture and continues to refine it as we have.  We have done a fair amount of work on it, both inside and outside (I love my backyard & pool - it has become my sanctuary since the beginning of the pandemic)!


----------



## rockhollow

The smoke is so thick - there are so many fires in California, Oregon and Washington and all the smoke is coming here. You can look directly at the sun. Keep safe everyone.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

OMG how awful.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Is so bad that even Vancouver, British Columbia, has smoke haze and with the air quality so bad, public health officials are telling people to stay indoors.  Its the worse, after 2 US cities on the west coast (I forget which ones).
Truly terrible.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> Is so bad that even Vancouver, British Columbia, has smoke haze and with the air quality so bad, public health officials are telling people to stay indoors.  Its the worse, after 2 US cities on the west coast (I forget which ones).
> Truly terrible.


The East coast and Midwest states have to send firemen, RIGHT AWAY before we lose more lives.


----------



## Rockerchic

CanuckBagLover said:


> My fear is that they will bring Brandi and Kyle's sister back.


I feel that the whole end of the season was a set up to bring Brandi back. We'll see....


----------



## luckylove

purseinsanity said:


> That's why I started watching these shows in the first place.  I wish they'd show more of that and less of the fake drama!



Amen!


----------



## swags

Rockerchic said:


> I feel that the whole end of the season was a set up to bring Brandi back. We'll see....


God no! I took her not being at the reunion as a good sign.


----------



## swags

I watched part two of the reunion. Way too much time was spent on Teddi.
That is one boring woman.

The conversation between Garcelle and Rinna was more than Garcelle asking if she thought Rinnas stupid dancing encouraged the eating disorder. They showed a clip of the Hamlin brat making a rude comment. What Garcelle actually said was she had guilt for her oldest sons drug problem and wondered if she contributed to that. Then she brought up the idiots eating disorder but it wasn’t in a derogatory manner at all. Plus I’m sure Rinnas obsession with being thin was passed down to the brats. She looks ridiculous in her stupid videos. 

I really don’t understand the Denise stuff. Why does she have to tell her castmates about her sex life? Brandi saying it doesn’t mean she has to discuss it. Just because you are on a reality show doesn’t mean you have to entertain every comment. It’s nobody’s business and why are those hags so intent on making her look bad?


----------



## bellecate

swags said:


> I watched part two of the reunion. Way too much time was spent on Teddi.
> That is one boring woman.
> 
> The conversation between Garcelle and Rinna was more than Garcelle asking if she thought Rinnas stupid dancing encouraged the eating disorder. They showed a clip of the Hamlin brat making a rude comment. What Garcelle actually said was she had guilt for her oldest sons drug problem and wondered if she contributed to that. Then she brought up the idiots eating disorder but it wasn’t in a derogatory manner at all. Plus I’m sure Rinnas obsession with being thin was passed down to the brats. She looks ridiculous in her stupid videos.
> 
> *I really don’t understand the Denise stuff. Why does she have to tell her castmates about her sex life? Brandi saying it doesn’t mean she has to discuss it. Just because you are on a reality show doesn’t mean you have to entertain every comment. It’s nobody’s business and why are those hags so intent on making her look bad?*



 The highlighted part - this exactly! Whether it happened or not to out someone's sex life show's the low class piece of s@%! Brandi is. The other women as well, they certainly would be shrieking up a storm if someone spoke on who they were sleeping or not sleeping with.


----------



## luckylove

Rockerchic said:


> I feel that the whole end of the season was a set up to bring Brandi back. We'll see....



It's perfectly fine with me if she slithers back to the swamp she came from....


----------



## Allisonfaye

I can't understand why Andy isn't in trouble for airing it in the first place if it's not true.


----------



## bisbee

Denise set herself up for comments about her sex life when she discussed her husband’s penis size on several occasions.  She is also the only one who talks about her sex life...the only other housewife who did was LVP, and that was always a joke.  Denise bragging about her husband’s big penis was not.  You open the door, you can’t be surprised what walks in...


----------



## haute okole

Allisonfaye said:


> I can't understand why Andy isn't in trouble for airing it in the first place if it's not true.


If Brandi's allegations were false, the whole crew would possibly face liability for defamation.  Truth is an absolute defense to defamation.  If Denise does not sue, then there are two conclusions one could infer from the Denise's lack of action: 1) Brandi is telling the truth, 2) something happened between Brandi and Denise, but Denise does not remember enough of the incident to mount a defense against Brandi's story.


----------



## baghagg

haute okole said:


> If Brandi's allegations were false, the whole crew would possibly face liability for defamation.  Truth is an absolute defense to defamation.  If Denise does not sue, then there are two conclusions one could infer from the Denise's lack of action: 1) Brandi is telling the truth, 2) something happened between Brandi and Denise, but Denise does not remember enough of the incident to mount a defense against Brandi's story.


Well said, but there is a number 3: The whole thing is a script and she's being paid to go along with the scripted story line as any actress does.


----------



## lulilu

They are prohibited from suing each other and Bravo by their contracts.


----------



## luckylove

haute okole said:


> If Brandi's allegations were false, the whole crew would possibly face liability for defamation.  Truth is an absolute defense to defamation.  If Denise does not sue, then there are two conclusions one could infer from the Denise's lack of action: 1) Brandi is telling the truth, 2) something happened between Brandi and Denise, but Denise does not remember enough of the incident to mount a defense against Brandi's story.



There is another possible option... If it is a scripted storyline, they may all be in on it (including Denise) and have agreed to play it out... Though personally, I can't imagine Denise agreeing to this ridiculous storyline. Not sure why any "Reality TV" shows think they need these manufactured skits. Just live your fabulous and messy lives in front of the camera like you are supposed to!


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> They are prohibited from suing each other and Bravo by their contracts.


That is an interesting theory I never thought of because of the lawsuit in the Orange County defamation case between Jim Belino vs. Tamra Judge and Shannon Beador.  You may be right with regard to Denise and Brandy.  If this is the case, I don't know how Denise was able to enforce the cease and desist.  Bravo will most likely revise their contracts accordingly in the future.


----------



## zooba

I thought the season with Panty gate was contrived, then we had to watch through Puppy Gate to get to Denise/Brandi did they/didn't they story line. Don't care who people sleep with and the first part of the season seemed plotless from my recollection.  I do really like Sutton which is an about face from my original reaction.

Pretty sure this is it for me with RHOBH. It's not about LVP leaving previously but there are quite a few that I would love to see gone. And the obvious solution is to quit watching.  I did love the eye candy but it isn't worth the soap opera acting


----------



## rockhollow

there was probably something between Denise and Brandi, but like other here, I don't really care to know the details - the whole storyline was a waste of time.
But do agree that Denise kind of opened the door with her open talk about the husband.

There is just so much else they could focus on and film.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Who knows if any of it is true but IF it is I am solidly team Denise about the dinner party conversation. I don't care how she talks in adults only spaces it was her house and she had every right to ask them to tone down the conversation near the kids table. If they had just stopped and apologized it would have been over. But of course they needed the drama (manufactured or not) for the season that wasn't going to happen!


----------



## Goodfrtune

So, here are my thoughts... What one talks about in front of adults can (and usually is) a lot different than what one talks about in front of kids. I was a teacher for 20 years and I never cursed in front of my students but when I am with adults, I curse like a sailor.


----------



## limom

Erika was out of line to proclaim that because Denise’s kids have her and Charlie as parents they heard worst.
Excuse me lady, you could not be bothered raising your own son and you worked  at a strip club, who are you to give morality’s lessons?
Plus, when she said they already knew about threesomes and might have participated and then changed at the reunion to proclaim that she spoke about teenagers in general, that was really uncool.
I liked Erika at first, but now she buggs.
This is why I am glad that Denise is leaving, I like her and I want to continue liking her... I was very disappointed that Denise’s daddy was not on the show.  He is a true cat daddy and their relationship speaks volumes on what type of human being Denise is...

Did anyone watch Paris Hilton’ s documentary? She outs her mother for the piece of crap that she really is apparently...


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> Erika was out of line to proclaim that because Denise’s kids have her and Charlie as parents they heard worst.
> Excuse me lady, you could not be bothered raising your own son and you worked  at a strip club, who are you to give morality’s lessons?
> Plus, when she said they already knew about threesomes and might have participated and then changed at the reunion to proclaim that she spoke about teenagers in general, that was really uncool.
> I liked Erika at first, but now she buggs.
> This is why I am glad that Denise is leaving, I like her and I want to continue liking her... I was very disappointed that Denise’s daddy was not on the show.  He is a true cat daddy and their relationship speaks volumes on what type of human being Denise is...
> 
> Did anyone watch Paris Hilton’ s documentary? She outs her mother for the piece of crap that she really is apparently...



I haven't seen it, but would like to - I'll have to go and look it up and watch.

Erika had never been a very good fit with the other ladies. To me, she's always been to guarded with her life, only seems to want to promote Erika Jane.
And what happened to that career? We used to hear nothing but Erika Jane, but it seems the last couple of seasons, it's fallen by the wayside.
She's always seems to only tolerate the other ladies, never really their friend.
I often think she says things to just try and be cool and relevant.


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> I haven't seen it, but would like to - I'll have to go and look it up and watch.
> 
> Erika had never been a very good fit with the other ladies. To me, she's always been to guarded with her life, only seems to want to promote Erika Jane.
> And what happened to that career? We used to hear nothing but Erika Jane, but it seems the last couple of seasons, it's fallen by the wayside.
> She's always seems to only tolerate the other ladies, never really their friend.
> I often think she says things to just try and be cool and relevant.


She ought to be guarded with these co workers, imo.
That is the main difference with this cast and New York for example, none of the women are really friends, imo (and have very little in common)
Erika is funny/gangster only in her interviews other than that zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
Nene became crazed by the notoriety however she was always funny same with Bethany and her zingers.
Of course Ramona is funny despite herself.
So far Sutton has a quirky low key shady sense of humour. I likeeee


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> She ought to be guarded with these co workers, imo.
> That is the main difference with this cast and New York for example, none of the women are really friends, imo (and have very little in common)
> Erika is funny/gangster only in her interviews other than that zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> Nene became crazed by the notoriety however she was always funny same with Bethany and her zingers.
> Of course Ramona is funny despite herself.
> So far Sutton has a quirky low key shady sense of humour. I likeeee




I think that is one of the things I love about Ramona. She always thinks she is being wise and smart, but  she's not and that keeps us amused.
I always liked Nene, but agree, less so once she got to full of herself.
Always found Bethany a bit too sharp for me, her comments were usually a bit to close to the edge, but the same, she wasn't so sharp the first couple of seasons.
And of course LVP - queen of the sting.


----------



## Gabs007

Tbh I don't watch it, but if I flip around and it comes up, the obvious cosmetic surgery that makes them look sightly weird and alien without any real expressions, and the fact that they all get caught up in pointless dramas, I usually just want to shake them and ask if they don't consider joining us in the real world. I hope it is scripted, on the other hand, whoever writes the script possibly needs a shake too.


----------



## swags

Teddi is being called out for pushing starvation dieting. I guess several clients have posted complaints.









						RHOBH’s Kyle Richards and Camille Grammer Feud Over Teddi Mellencamp
					

‘Real Housewives of Beverly Hills’ star Kyle Richards called out Camille Grammer for shady Teddi Mellencamp tweets — details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## limom

It is about time, imo.
her diet is nothing more than starvation. 500 calories and one hour of aerobic exercise. Insane


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> It is about time, imo.
> her diet is nothing more than starvation. 500 calories and one hour of aerobic exercise. Insane


and dangerous!!


----------



## simone72

swags said:


> Teddi is being called out for pushing starvation dieting. I guess several clients have posted complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RHOBH’s Kyle Richards and Camille Grammer Feud Over Teddi Mellencamp
> 
> 
> ‘Real Housewives of Beverly Hills’ star Kyle Richards called out Camille Grammer for shady Teddi Mellencamp tweets — details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com


Yes I saw some ex clients were sharing the diet which was about 600 calories x day for 2 weeks and an hour of cardio. They also said they had to send in proof in pictures of what they ate and workout to their coaches and if they didn’t do something right they were bullied via email . Crazy!


----------



## simone72

limom said:


> It is about time, imo.
> her diet is nothing more than starvation. 500 calories and one hour of aerobic exercise. Insane


Anyone can drop the lbs like that! No need to pay her hundreds of dollars I mean people voluntarily signed up for this thinking she was an expert !


----------



## limom

simone72 said:


> Anyone can drop the lbs like that! No need to pay her hundreds of dollars I mean people voluntarily signed up for this thinking she was an expert !


The way the former clients explained it, it was very difficult to cancel and they had signed an NDA.
It is so crazy, I don’t understand paying so much money to be victimized.
CA DA needs to investigate as Well.


----------



## TC1

Not defending this program at all. But I think there are a lot of similar ones out there. Years ago a bunch of my friends signed up for one. It was REALLY expensive, they kept your CC on file to auto charge you. You had to drive to the place and weign in and show them what you ate DAILY. If you cheated on it, the scale would show it..and they would chastize you. AKA hold you "accountable" it was also only about 500-600 calories/day


----------



## bisousx

500 cals a day explains Teddi’s horrid personality


----------



## rockhollow

Hey limom, thanks for the tip about the documentary - 'This is Paris'.
I watched it and found it very interesting.
It was surprising how much Kathy looked like Kim when she was younger.
And Paris spared no punches in describing the pressure Kathy put on her young daughters when they were growing up, and some of the almost unbelievable things she did to Paris when she became a teen and rebelled.
Both sisters as adults didn't have good things to say about their childhood.
It made me think different about Paris.


----------



## simone72

bisousx said:


> 500 cals a day explains Teddi’s horrid personality


She doesn’t look like she’s eating only 500 calories she would be stick thin of so !


----------



## Rockerchic

bisbee said:


> Denise set herself up for comments about her sex life when she discussed her husband’s penis size on several occasions.  She is also the only one who talks about her sex life...the only other housewife who did was LVP, and that was always a joke.  Denise bragging about her husband’s big penis was not.  You open the door, you can’t be surprised what walks in...


And we can't forget the whole 'happy ending' episode, no matter how hard we may try....


----------



## RueMonge

Gabs007 said:


> I hope it is scripted, on the other hand, whoever writes the script possibly needs a shake too.



^^^This! Their real lives must be more interesting than this crap.


----------



## elle-mo

I don't understand how Teddi can sit here and dole out advice when she has no educational background on diet and fitness. I don't believe she has certificates or credentials for either. Her website even states that her 'coaches' have no fitness, medical or health certifications. I know that certifications and diploma's don't mean everything but when administering advice and nutritional plans to individuals, that can be a liability. She charges $39.90 A DAY, for the first two weeks so you can eat 500 calories and do cardio. What a racket, but she's laughing all the way to the bank! Yet another shameless advertising plug, I mean 'show', as I stupidly sit here and watch a glamourized infomercial.


----------



## swags

i hope we don’t have an eating disorder-gate next season. 
Will Teddis bestie and producer Kyle allow Teddi to have a scandal?
I can hear Rinna now. Or will Brandi come back and say  “Teddi is not who she pretends to be. I ate her salad with no dressing”


----------



## simone72

swags said:


> i hope we don’t have an eating disorder-gate next season.
> Will Teddis bestie and producer Kyle allow Teddi to have a scandal?
> I can hear Rinna now. Or will Brandi come back and say  “Teddi is not who she pretends to be. I ate her salad with no dressing”


I think Teddy will get shut down have you heard what is happening with F-Factor diet founder? The same woman is coming after Teddi and has done so much damage to her. The woman is ruthless look up emilygellis on Instagram


----------



## TC1

^^ i looked her up. She has 200k followers. Meh... Posting selfies, but the caption is about Teddi/ Kyle? Weird.


----------



## simone72

TC1 said:


> ^^ i looked her up. She has 200k followers. Meh... Posting selfies, but the caption is about Teddi/ Kyle? Weird.


She only had 170k a few weeks ago and started being spokesperson about going against the F-Factor diet and the powder they sell giving everyone rashes and bad reactions but has gone overboard criticizing and exposing the founder Tanya Zuckerbrot  character assasination and really mean stuff now she’s obsessing over Teddi and some other people. I have to say this cancel culture and social media is disgusting imo everyone is out to get their 5 minutes of fame I guess


----------



## bisousx

I hate the cancel culture too, but I’m all for taking down “health & fitness“ gurus who play on women’s insecurities for a living. Beware of anyone asking you to sign an NDA to work together, whether it’s a coach or a plastic surgeon


----------



## baghagg

... and here's the latest, new and improved version









						Brandi Glanville reveals all the details of alleged affair with Denise Richards
					

“It was nonstop from her after the first night we met,” Glanville alleged. “She wanted to finish what she started, that's how I felt.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## limom

baghagg said:


> ... and here's the latest, new and improved version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandi Glanville reveals all the details of alleged affair with Denise Richards
> 
> 
> “It was nonstop from her after the first night we met,” Glanville alleged. “She wanted to finish what she started, that's how I felt.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Speechless.


----------



## simone72

Wow Erika didn’t seem too happy that Garcelle didn’t show up to support her on Broadway that was uncomfortable to watch. I’d love to believe Denise but she’s contradicted herself too much and did she really think Brandi would keep her mouth shut?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Speechless.


Is she contracticting herself in this interview?  I thought she intitially said on the show that Denise didn't want her husband to find out about their affair but here it she's saying he's he fine with it as long as it with women
I don't believe anything this woman says.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> Is she contracticting herself in this interview?  I thought she intitially said on the show that Denise didn't want her husband to find out about their affair but here it she's saying he's he fine with it as long as it with women
> I don't believe anything this woman says.


She is trying to portray Denise as a sexual predator as well.
This is crazy that we are even having a conversation about what happened between Denise and Brandi,
I simply do not care one way or another if they had sex.
How is it even a story line?
One thing, that I found totally weird and that has not been discussed is Denise and Meathead’s delusional thinking.
Do they really believe that they are being followed?
Once again, Denise found a winner.


simone72 said:


> Wow* Erika didn’t seem too happy that Garcelle didn’t show up *to support her on Broadway that was uncomfortable to watch. I’d love to believe Denise but she’s contradicted herself too much and did she really think Brandi would keep her mouth shut?


What about her husband? Is she also angry that he could not bother showing up for his wife’s B’way debut?
Girl, bye.


----------



## simone72

limom said:


> She is trying to portray Denise as a sexual predator as well.
> This is crazy that we are even having a conversation about what happened between Denise and Brandi,
> I simply do not care one way or another if they had sex.
> How is it even a story line?
> One thing, that I found totally weird and that has not been discussed is Denise and Meathead’s delusional thinking.
> Do they really believe that they are being followed?
> Once again, Denise found a winner.
> 
> What about her husband? Is she also angry that he could not bother showing up for his wife’s B’way debut?
> Girl, bye.


She’s always angry and is ion the defense just look at her body language in the reunion.


----------



## limom

simone72 said:


> She’s always angry and is ion the defense just look at her body language in the reunion.


Remember the Kunt necklace?
when people tells you who they are....


----------



## TC1

Just read on TMZ that they're pursuing Kathy Hilton to join. Urghhhhh more of Kyle's family?   next will be Faye and it'll be 100% kiss Kyle's ass.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Just read on TMZ that they're pursuing Kathy Hilton to join. Urghhhhh more of Kyle's family?   next will be Faye and it'll be 100% kiss Kyle's ass.


No way. Have you watched the Paris doc?
that woman is sanguine. She sent Paris to reform school for fear of damaging her and her husband reputation, she does not want that type of exposure, imho.


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> No way. Have you watched the Paris doc?
> that woman is sanguine. She sent Paris to reform school for fear of damaging her and her husband reputation, she does not want that type of exposure, imho.


Perhaps she wants to use the platform to show things from her side? I dunno, she would have had a million chances to join already if she wanted to. I just hope it doesn't happen because I can't stand her.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Perhaps she wants to use the platform to show things from her side? I dunno, she would have had a million chances to join already if she wanted to. I just hope it doesn't happen because I can't stand her.


Me neither. In the doc, she claimed that her and her husband had to work as Richard got nothing from the Hilton‘s legacy/trust fund. Whatever.  
The only one in that group who wanted to sign on was the MCFR and the viewing public rejected her.
This is just PR at this point.


----------



## kemilia

rockhollow said:


> I haven't seen it, but would like to - I'll have to go and look it up and watch.
> 
> Erika had never been a very good fit with the other ladies. To me, she's always been to guarded with her life, only seems to want to promote Erika Jane.
> And what happened to that career? We used to hear nothing but Erika Jane, but it seems the last couple of seasons, it's fallen by the wayside.
> She's always seems to only tolerate the other ladies, never really their friend.
> I often think she says things to just try and be cool and relevant.


You hit it right on the nose with your Erika description!


----------



## rockhollow

I also can't see Kathy joining the show - I bet she's been offered to join many times.
She has way to many skeletons in her closet.
Even on Paris's documentary, when Paris (and the sister) were talking about their past, Kathy was completing denying anything, and was very guarded.
And I'm sure she's seen enough of her family secrets revelled through Kyle and Kim being on the show.
Remember her and Kyle had a long falling out when Kyle made the show about their mom and their childhood - Kathy wanted nothing to do with it.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Well I guess Garcelle and Denise were the punching bags in this last episode. Can’t blame them for leaving. I wonder who will be the replacement punching bags next season? And Erica’s smug response to Garcelle. So over Rinna and Erica’s arrogance.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> No way. Have you watched the Paris doc?
> that woman is sanguine. She sent Paris to reform school for fear of damaging her and her husband reputation, she does not want that type of exposure, imho.


Kathy had a reality show once, back in the Paris heyday. It was so bad, I think they yanked it off the air before the season finished, but she definitely wanted to be a reality star for a while.

I didn't watch this season.  I am watching the finale though. Kyle look so weird, trying to be a Jackie Collins replica? Erica is beyond frozen and Dorrit is beyond skinny, but she wants to model those outfits.

I felt bad for Denise. She looks so sad when she doesn't smile.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I know it won’t happen but I would love to see Sarah Jessica Parker be a Housewife!


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Kathy had a reality show once, back in the Paris heyday. It was so bad, I think they yanked it off the air before the season finished, but she definitely wanted to be a reality star for a while.
> 
> I didn't watch this season.  I am watching the finale though. Kyle look so weird, trying to be a Jackie Collins replica? Erica is beyond frozen and Dorrit is beyond skinny, but she wants to model those outfits.
> 
> I felt bad for Denise. She looks so sad when she doesn't smile.


She might have wanted a reality show ala Kris Kardashian where she controls everything but now with Bravo, no way.
Did you watch the reality show? Anything that was noteworthy?
The Paris doc is must see tv, imo.

Denise was truly sad, imo. What a chit chow.


----------



## egak

I felt sorry for Denise, the way she was treated was really poor.


----------



## luckylove

egak said:


> I felt sorry for Denise, the way she was treated was really poor.



Yes, I agree. The behavior of the other women was appalling. This mean girl pile on needed to stop. Hyper focusing on one housewife at the exclusion of real storylines was so ridiculous and pointless and MEAN. This year and last year, it was especially mean spirited. It's the same formula each season... This year, Brandigate, Last year, puppy gate, previous year, Panty Gate.... As if no other housewife has a real life to bring to the table?? So Over it! Hate the cancel culture but I dare say... "cancel RHOBH"... The formula is not working and the only personalities worth watching are rumored to be leaving. I would consider watching a show with Garcelle, Dorit, Denise, Sutton and some new fresh faces. Rinna is long past her expiration date and Kyle never had a "use by date"....


----------



## simone72

luckylove said:


> Yes, I agree. The behavior of the other women was appalling. This mean girl pile on needed to stop. Hyper focusing on one housewife at the exclusion of real storylines was so ridiculous and pointless and MEAN. This year and last year, it was especially mean spirited. It's the same formula each season... This year, Brandigate, Last year, puppy gate, previous year, Panty Gate.... As if no other housewife has a real life to bring to the table?? So Over it! Hate the cancel culture but I dare say... "cancel RHOBH"... The formula is not working and the only personalities worth watching are rumored to be leaving. I would consider watching a show with Garcelle, Dorit, Denise, Sutton and some new fresh faces. Rinna is long past her expiration date and Kyle never had a "use by date"....


Agreed!!


----------



## rockhollow

Just watched the final episode of the reunion.
Nothing new really happened, they just rehashed stuff from the first two episodes, it was a waste.
Denise was not going to change her view on what happened no matter how many times Andy asked.
You could tell she was finished with this show, so she didn't really care - and I am sure she's had lots and lots of coaching about what to say about this whole affair.
It was tiresome to hear Kyle, Rinna and Erika to keep going on about 'telling the truth' when we are all aware that the TRUTH is not happening on Housewife shows.

Although I did believe Sutton when she said that she had heard the Denise/Brandi story before she had even joined the show.
At this point, I think Sutton is a straight shooter.

I was a bit disappointed that Garcelle wasn't more honest about the New York trip to see Erika Jane.
I wish she would have just owned up and said she wasn't interested in going, instead of making up flimsy excuses that even she couldn't keep straight. Makes me doubt all the things she said.


----------



## bisousx

Chanel4Eva said:


> Well I guess Garcelle and Denise were the punching bags in this last episode. Can’t blame them for leaving. I wonder who will be the replacement punching bags next season? And Erica’s smug response to Garcelle. So over Rinna and Erica’s arrogance.



Garcelle was a punching bag?

I only saw Garcelle go after Kyle and not the other way around by any of the ladies, besides Kyle at the reunion.


----------



## Goodfrtune

luckylove said:


> Yes, I agree. The behavior of the other women was appalling. This mean girl pile on needed to stop. Hyper focusing on one housewife at the exclusion of real storylines was so ridiculous and pointless and MEAN. This year and last year, it was especially mean spirited. It's the same formula each season... This year, Brandigate, Last year, puppy gate, previous year, Panty Gate.... As if no other housewife has a real life to bring to the table?? So Over it! Hate the cancel culture but I dare say... "cancel RHOBH"... The formula is not working and the only personalities worth watching are rumored to be leaving. I would consider watching a show with Garcelle, Dorit, Denise, Sutton and some new fresh faces. Rinna is long past her expiration date and Kyle never had a "use by date"....


Could not agree with you more!!


----------



## Gimmethebag

I stopped watching as soon as the REAL real housewives started leaving because of Kyle. 

LVP and Camille and Taylor and Yolanda made the franchise. 

Kyle has spent her entire life riding her sisters’ coattails and it shows. She doesn’t bring anything interesting and depends on attacking others for a storyline. 

I hear great things about Sutton’s wit. I’d go back to watching regularly if they found more wives that fit what worked so well in the early seasons: richer than rich, inexperienced in front of a TV camera, and willing to share what is actually going on in their lives. And not some stupid fashion show their kids got into because of nepotism.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> It was tiresome to hear Kyle, Rinna and Erika to keep going on about 'telling the truth' when we are all aware that the TRUTH is not happening on Housewife shows.


I'm so sick of Kyle rambling about telling the truth.  Why don't we then talk about the truth about Mauricio Kyle?  Or is it only other people's truth that needs to be brought to the limelight?


----------



## luckylove

purseinsanity said:


> I'm so sick of Kyle rambling about telling the truth.  Why don't we then talk about the truth about Mauricio Kyle?  Or is it only other people's truth that needs to be brought to the limelight?



This x's 1000!


----------



## baghagg

Chanel4Eva said:


> I know it won’t happen but I would love to see Sarah Jessica Parker be a Housewife!


----------



## bisbee

Chanel4Eva said:


> I know it won’t happen but I would love to see Sarah Jessica Parker be a Housewife!


SJP is way too smart and self-assured to appear on one of these shows.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't want them to bring any old housewives back - the left for a good reason. New faces are the way to go if this franchise hopes to keep us interested.
I was glad to see the back of most of the leaving housewives except LVP, and she's never come back after the way she was treated. As usual, Bravo was more interested in controversy than the truth.
I'm sure we'll see Kyle and Teddy, Dorit and Rinna returning, these ladies have already shown us that they are willing to do pretty much anything to be on the show.

But I did like Dorit much more this season, she seemed to come into herself more and not willing to just be a wingman for Kyle.


----------



## kemilia

Jayne1 said:


> Kathy had a reality show once, back in the Paris heyday. It was so bad, I think they yanked it off the air before the season finished, but she definitely wanted to be a reality star for a while.
> 
> I didn't watch this season.  I am watching the finale though. Kyle look so weird, trying to be a Jackie Collins replica? Erica is beyond frozen and Dorrit is beyond skinny, but she wants to model those outfits.
> 
> I felt bad for Denise. She looks so sad when she doesn't smile.


Oooh Jackie Collins! That's who I was thinking she looked like--Thanks!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Gimmethebag said:


> I stopped watching as soon as the REAL real housewives started leaving because of Kyle.
> 
> LVP and Camille and Taylor and Yolanda made the franchise.
> 
> Kyle has spent her entire life riding her sisters’ coattails and it shows. She doesn’t bring anything interesting and depends on attacking others for a storyline.
> 
> I hear great things about Sutton’s wit. I’d go back to watching regularly if they found more wives that fit what worked so well in the early seasons: *richer than rich,* inexperienced in front of a TV camera, and willing to share what is actually going on in their lives. And not some stupid fashion show their kids got into because of nepotism.



I just think this mostly doesn't work. It seems to me like ALL of them come on to promote whatever their latest business is. Someone who starts off super rich doesn't really NEED to subject themselves to the intense scrutiny. Kyle is only rich now because of Mauricio and not because any of her repeated business venture attempts have been successful.


----------



## sgj99

bisbee said:


> SJP is way too smart and self-assured to appear on one of these shows.


She’s also very very private about her life, marriage and family.  And, she lives in New York.


----------



## sgj99

Allisonfaye said:


> I just think this mostly doesn't work. It seems to me like ALL of them come on to promote whatever their latest business is. Someone who starts off super rich doesn't really NEED to subject themselves to the intense scrutiny. Kyle is only rich now because of Mauricio and not because any of her repeated business venture attempts have been successful.


All the stuff they shill:  advice books They’ve written (from women I’d never take advice from), wine & liquor, toaster ovens and cookbooks, jewelry, shoes and clothing they put their name on and say they are a designer but in actuality they never did anything to name a few ...


----------



## bisousx

Allisonfaye said:


> I just think this mostly doesn't work. It seems to me like ALL of them come on to promote whatever their latest business is. Someone who starts off super rich doesn't really NEED to subject themselves to the intense scrutiny. Kyle is only rich now because of Mauricio and not because any of her repeated business venture attempts have been successful.



I think Mauricio is rich because of Kyle. He got a head start with his in-laws, their famous last name and connections (Hilton & Hyland) and then became famous from his wife’s show.


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> All the stuff they shill:  advice books They’ve written (from women I’d never take advice from), wine & liquor, toaster ovens and cookbooks, jewelry, shoes and clothing they put their name on and say they are a designer but in actuality they never did anything to name a few ...



But I can't really say that promoting stuff while on these shows is a bad thing. Exposing themselves on these shows is often the best chance they have.
All the housewives have done it, just some are more successful.


----------



## lulilu

simone72 said:


> I think Teddy will get shut down have you heard what is happening with F-Factor diet founder? The same woman is coming after Teddi and has done so much damage to her. The woman is ruthless look up emilygellis on Instagram



*I read that Teddi's husband posted this woman's home address and telephone number in revenge for her posts re Teddi.

I also saw something posted from Teddi to prospective members directing them to use Paypal's Friends and Family when paying her.  I hope PP goes after her for all the fees she is avoiding paying.  As a seller of a service, she owes fees.  And the buyer is entitled to protection, but not with F&F.  What a unethical person.*



baghagg said:


> ... and here's the latest, new and improved version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandi Glanville reveals all the details of alleged affair with Denise Richards
> 
> 
> “It was nonstop from her after the first night we met,” Glanville alleged. “She wanted to finish what she started, that's how I felt.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



*I will never click on anything associated with Brandi again.  It is clickbait at this point, rehashing and rehashing.

It would shock me if Kathy Hilton came on the show.  If she does appear, she doesn't say/do anything other than stand on the sidelines.  She wants to maintain her "society" status as a Hilton and the MIL of a Rothschild (Nicky's DH).  She won't want to get in the gutter with the likes of Rinna.*


----------



## chowlover2

Hopefully someone will report her to PayPal.


----------



## haute okole

Page Six is reporting that Teddi is being fired! Hallelujah!!!


----------



## simone72

haute okole said:


> Page Six is reporting that Teddi is being fired! Hallelujah!!!


I was hoping it wasn’t another rumor !!!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Best news!!
Teddi turned off her Instagram commenting also


----------



## TC1

Awww Teddi, what happened to "just be honest" and "just own it"


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisousx said:


> I think Mauricio is rich because of Kyle. He got a head start with his in-laws, their famous last name and connections (Hilton & Hyland) and then became famous from his wife’s show.


I sorta agree with this statement. I know Kyle and her sister were both child actresses but did they still have money when she met Mauricio? I thought she mentioned it was humble beginnings. I know her sister Kathy married well and into the Hilton family dynasty. Where does Hyland come in? I’m not familiar?


And I another doh comment from me who is Emily Gellis. I looked at her IG but wasn’t sure what I was looking for! Lol

I’m still catching up on this franchise. I’m in Rome. I can’t wait to watch the reunion shows.


----------



## simone72

meluvs2shop said:


> I sorta agree with this statement. I know Kyle and her sister were both child actresses but did they still have money when she met Mauricio? I thought she mentioned it was humble beginnings. I know her sister Kathy married well and into the Hilton family dynasty. Where does Hyland come in? I’m not familiar?
> 
> 
> And I another doh comment from me who is Emily Gellis. I looked at her IG but wasn’t sure what I was looking for! Lol
> 
> I’m still catching up on this franchise. I’m in Rome. I can’t wait to watch the reunion shows.


Emily Gellis  is an instagrammer that  is taking down several women in the diet industry because of restrictive calorie intake and eating disorders as well as faulty products that have been making women sick. She started with Tanya Zuckerbrot of F-Factor diet and now she’s on to Teddi Mellencamp . If you check her Instagram saved stories she has testimonials from hundreds of women claiming eating disorders etc. I followed the stories at the beginning but then she started making derogatory remarks on these dieticians and saying their rich and entitled exposing where they live etc and I got tired of following the negativity.


----------



## simone72

bisousx said:


> I think Mauricio is rich because of Kyle. He got a head start with his in-laws, their famous last name and connections (Hilton & Hyland) and then became famous from his wife’s show.


He probably got a head start wasn’t he working with the Hilton’s in real estate and then things turned sour when he left and opened his own real estate office ? Plus exposure on the show sure helped. Kyle mentioned they had no money when they first got married.


----------



## Allisonfaye

meluvs2shop said:


> I sorta agree with this statement. I know Kyle and her sister were both child actresses but did they still have money when she met Mauricio? I thought she mentioned it was humble beginnings. I know her sister Kathy married well and into the Hilton family dynasty. Where does Hyland come in? I’m not familiar?
> 
> 
> And I another doh comment from me who is Emily Gellis. I looked at her IG but wasn’t sure what I was looking for! Lol
> 
> I’m still catching up on this franchise. I’m in Rome. I can’t wait to watch the reunion shows.



None of those child stars from the 70's seem to have any money, IMO. Back then, the residuals were not even a thing. I know the Brady kids said they never saw a dime of residuals because they didn't structure contracts that way back then.


----------



## TC1

I wonder if she (Kyle) got coin from her first marriage?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ I always forget she was married before. Was he successful?


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> ^ I always forget she was married before. Was he successful?


He's Farrah's father. Lives in Bali, commercial real estate agent and land developer. Not sure what he did in 1988.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

It's official!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I still hate Dorit’s style. The day they went shopping she looked like she was jumping on the back of a bike. I don’t like moto style unless you are riding. Give me a nice leather jacket, yes, but she was OTT from head to toe.


----------



## purseinsanity

Teddi Mellencamp Arroyave Is Leaving RHOBH After 3 Seasons: 'It Feels Like a Breakup'
					

Teddi Mellencamp Arroyave's departure comes amid backlash over her weight loss and accountability program, All In by Teddi




					people.com
				




Hallelujah!  Hallelujah!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Lisa Vanderpump Shades Teddi Mellencamp Arroyave as She's Let Go from RHOBH
					

"I certainly didn't have a good experience with her, so boring would be one of the nicer things that I could say," Lisa Vanderpump said on her podcast Tuesday of Teddie Mellencamp Arroyave




					people.com


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> Lisa Vanderpump Shades Teddi Mellencamp Arroyave as She's Let Go from RHOBH
> 
> 
> "I certainly didn't have a good experience with her, so boring would be one of the nicer things that I could say," Lisa Vanderpump said on her podcast Tuesday of Teddie Mellencamp Arroyave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


At least, Teddi admitted to being fired. That is refreshing.
what did Teddi do against LVP?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Bye Teddi!!


----------



## lulilu

I hope that Teddi's shady business practices were part of the reason she was fired.  And while she was boring in that she brought nothing to the table from her personal life, she was also smug, officious and Kyle's gofer in saying or doing anything Kyle wanted to create drama.  E.g., she was happy to "out" Denise at that dinner when it had nothing to do with her.  She was just butt hurt that Denise said "mean" things about her -- she was always crying or sulking if people said anything about her.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> At least, Teddi admitted to being fired. That is refreshing.
> what did Teddi do against LVP?


She went after LVP in puppy gate even though she was actually involved in it as well.  Utterly boring season and story line.


----------



## bisousx

purseinsanity said:


> Lisa Vanderpump Shades Teddi Mellencamp Arroyave as She's Let Go from RHOBH
> 
> 
> "I certainly didn't have a good experience with her, so boring would be one of the nicer things that I could say," Lisa Vanderpump said on her podcast Tuesday of Teddie Mellencamp Arroyave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



You know LVP’s been waiting for this moment!


----------



## rockhollow

purseinsanity said:


> Lisa Vanderpump Shades Teddi Mellencamp Arroyave as She's Let Go from RHOBH
> 
> 
> "I certainly didn't have a good experience with her, so boring would be one of the nicer things that I could say," Lisa Vanderpump said on her podcast Tuesday of Teddie Mellencamp Arroyave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



LVP never forgets


----------



## anabanana745

LVP has a podcast now?? Is it any good?


----------



## Allisonfaye

meluvs2shop said:


> ^ I always forget she was married before. Was he successful?



Doubtful or she would still be married to him.


----------



## krasavitza

I found it astounding that Rinna sat there with printouts of the text exchanges between Denise and Brandi, but when Denise went tit-for-tat and said she'd reveal Rinna's texts as well, she was quick to shoot back and say 'this isnt about me and those are private!" umm???????? hello??? why didn't Andy or the others call her on her hypocrisy. The texts between Denise and Brandi AREN'T ABOUT LISA, AND THEY'RE PRIVATE, but yet shes talking about them nonstop.

And also, asking Denise 'are you threatening me'...I'm literally confused why does she think she's so offlimits? Why has she been made off-limits? No one on the show has ever come after her, and Andy doesn't call her on her crap either. She's an antagonist, bitter, miserable, nasty and ugly inside-out. I wish they would fire her.


----------



## simone72

krasavitza said:


> I found it astounding that Rinna sat there with printouts of the text exchanges between Denise and Brandi, but when Denise went tit-for-tat and said she'd reveal Rinna's texts as well, she was quick to shoot back and say 'this isnt about me and those are private!" umm???????? hello??? why didn't Andy or the others call her on her hypocrisy. The texts between Denise and Brandi AREN'T ABOUT LISA, AND THEY'RE PRIVATE, but yet shes talking about them nonstop.
> 
> And also, asking Denise 'are you threatening me'...I'm literally confused why does she think she's so offlimits? Why has she been made off-limits? No one on the show has ever come after her, and Andy doesn't call her on her crap either. She's an antagonist, bitter, miserable, nasty and ugly inside-out. I wish they would fire her.


They probably haven’t fired her yet because she’s stirs the crap a lot and will do anything for attention. I don’t care for her either


----------



## rockhollow

I am sure there are some frightening things in Rinna's texts to Denise.
Rinna is not at all interested in her texts coming to light.
And even though I am really not a Denise fan, kotos to her for not bringing out the texts.
I know she was protecting herself as well not wanting to show her conversations with Brandi, but you know that if it were the other way round, Rinna would leak the texts or blurt out a few choice tidbits.

And agree simone72, they know they have Rinna always available for anything. Andy know to not push his pitball to hard.


----------



## simone72

rockhollow said:


> I am sure there are some frightening things in Rinna's texts to Denise.
> Rinna is not at all interested in her texts coming to light.
> And even though I am really not a Denise fan, kotos to her for not bringing out the texts.
> I know she was protecting herself as well not wanting to show her conversations with Brandi, but you know that if it were the other way round, Rinna would leak the texts or blurt out a few choice tidbits.
> 
> And agree simone72, they know they have Rinna always available for anything. Andy know to not push his pitball to hard.


I have a feeling the text speak a lot about Harry Hamlin it has been mentioned to many times and unfortunalty when there are rumors there’s something always there. I feel Denise was truly hurt by the was Rinna treated her as well as ruined their friendship. Rinna in the other hand has no feelings.


----------



## bisousx

Denise looked genuinely hurt by Rinna. She also didn’t love when Rinna brought up the Heather Locklear husband snatching thing, which most of us remember but probably forgot. I didn’t feel that bad for Denise after it was brought up again...


----------



## PJ Gambler

Guess you all know by now Teddi's contract was not renewed! Good riddance!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’d love to know more of Sutton’s back story but she cringes every time someone prys and asks her questions... I can’t see her lasting long on the show. You sign up to be an open book AND to be petty. She better strap in and enjoy the ride if not she’s dunzo.


----------



## pjhm

limom said:


> Erika was out of line to proclaim that because Denise’s kids have her and Charlie as parents they heard worst.
> Excuse me lady, you could not be bothered raising your own son and you worked  at a strip club, who are you to give morality’s lessons?
> Plus, when she said they already knew about threesomes and might have participated and then changed at the reunion to proclaim that she spoke about teenagers in general, that was really uncool.
> I liked Erika at first, but now she buggs.
> This is why I am glad that Denise is leaving, I like her and I want to continue liking her... I was very disappointed that Denise’s daddy was not on the show.  He is a true cat daddy and their relationship speaks volumes on what type of human being Denise is...
> 
> Did anyone watch Paris Hilton’ s documentary? She outs her mother for the piece of crap that she really is apparently...


No, I d love to watch it, what is exact title and what network is it? TIA


----------



## pjhm

swags said:


> i hope we don’t have an eating disorder-gate next season.
> Will Teddis bestie and producer Kyle allow Teddi to have a scandal?
> I can hear Rinna now. Or will Brandi come back and say  “Teddi is not who she pretends to be. I ate her salad with no dressing”


You have a great sense of humor!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Brandi’s face has changed soooo much from earlier seasons. Wow.


----------



## baghagg

meluvs2shop said:


> Brandi’s face has changed soooo much from earlier seasons. Wow.


It's like passing a car accident on the road - you don't want to look at the disaster but you can't help it


----------



## baghagg

bisousx said:


> Denise looked genuinely hurt by Rinna. She also didn’t love when Rinna brought up the Heather Locklear husband snatching thing, which most of us remember but probably forgot. I didn’t feel that bad for Denise after it was brought up again...


I think of that whole Denise/Heather -Richie Sambora story _every single time_ I watch Denise on screen because I just can't fathom it!


----------



## limom

@pjhm 
The doc about Paris is on youtube.


----------



## limom

baghagg said:


> I think of that whole Denise/Heather -Richie Sambora story _every single time_ I watch Denise on screen because I just can't fathom it!


Denise’s version is that she was not friend with Heather but hung out as a couple.
Hollywood is so small. It appears they all sleep with one another. 
I don’t think that Denise was the jump off and caused the divorce but rather that she was readily available for Richie...
Heather, Richie and Charlie all had chemical dependencies issues, I wonder if Denise indulged as well.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Denise’s version is that she was not friend with Heather but hung out as a couple.
> Hollywood is so small. It appears they all sleep with one another.
> I don’t think that Denise was the jump off and caused the divorce but rather that she was readily available for Richie...
> Heather, Richie and Charlie all had chemical dependencies issues, I wonder if Denise indulged as well.



Denise thinks people are following her and Aaron due to his cancer healing abilities... paranoia is a pretty sure result of indulgence.


----------



## pjhm

limom said:


> @pjhm
> The doc about Paris is on youtube.


Thank you very much!


----------



## yellowbernie

pjhm said:


> No, I d love to watch it, what is exact title and what network is it? TIA


Watch it on youtube


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> Denise thinks people are following her and Aaron due to his cancer healing abilities... paranoia is a pretty sure result of indulgence.





limom said:


> Denise’s version is that she was not friend with Heather but hung out as a couple.
> Hollywood is so small. It appears they all sleep with one another.
> I don’t think that Denise was the jump off and caused the divorce but rather that she was readily available for Richie...
> Heather, Richie and Charlie all had chemical dependencies issues, I wonder if Denise indulged as well.



I was wondering if I was the only one thinking Denise is stoned in the reunion. Red eyes, smiling all the time....




meluvs2shop said:


> Brandi’s face has changed soooo much from earlier seasons. Wow.



Too bad. Once upon a time she was quite pretty. Now she looks like a member of the Cat People.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sure Denise knew how to party when with Charlie, and still knows how to get down, you've got to be a seasoned drinker to throw down the Tequila so easily.
And the girl got a good heathy ego - Denise Fu**ing Richards. She thinks she above it, she came though the Charlie times relatively unscathed so thinks her fuzzy memories, or full out lies of events will work.
And also agree bisousx, She's fully behind Aaron fantasy and someone of something is out to get them, I'd say her brains were rattled, maybe from some of the substance abuse, but then am surprised she does so well on her soap opera gig, they have to memorize lots of lines at a quick pace - sharp mind stuff.


----------



## bisousx

rockhollow said:


> I'm sure Denise knew how to party when with Charlie, and still knows how to get down, you've got to be a seasoned drinker to throw down the Tequila so easily.
> And the girl got a good heathy ego - Denise Fu**ing Richards. She thinks she above it, she came though the Charlie times relatively unscathed so thinks her fuzzy memories, or full out lies of events will work.
> And also agree bisousx, She's fully behind Aaron fantasy and someone of something is out to get them, I'd say her brains were rattled, maybe from some of the substance abuse, but *then am surprised she does so well on her soap opera gig, they have to memorize lots of lines at a quick pace - sharp mind stuff.*



Lots of high functioning addicts out there. I know of people who run companies but their behavior in private is bizarre and paranoid... it reeks of meth/hard drug use.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> Lots of high functioning addicts out there. I know of people who run companies but their behavior in private is bizarre and paranoid... it reeks of meth/hard drug use.


Nah, she looks too good for meth. I think that she is dickmatized to the max and drinks and smokes weed.
I can’t decide if she goes along with mEathead‘s delusions to keep her marriage going or if she really is delusional as well.
Tough to decipher.
The only certainty is that she married that dude too quickly. He is a total fraud but I guess compared to Charlie, he is a prince...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bisousx said:


> *Lots of high functioning addicts out there. I know of people who run companies but their behavior in private is bizarre and paranoid*... it reeks of meth/hard drug use.



*bisousx*, yes, but crazy behavior from CEO-types and celebs is certainly not indicative of drug use. 

Have seen absolutely unspeakable behavior behind closed doors in private residences <estates> that had nothing to do with any drug dependency. 

Massive egos, power, sex and money bring out the best and the worst in people - add drugs and alcohol too? 
Well, therein lies disaster.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Allisonfaye said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one thinking Denise is stoned in the reunion. Red eyes, smiling all the time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad. Once upon a time she was quite pretty. Now she looks like a member of the Cat People.


I so agree!! I still remember when she was married to Eddie Cibrian and I use to think they made a gorgeous couple. I use to have the biggest crush on him until I found out he was a douche.


----------



## chowlover2

baghagg said:


> It's like passing a car accident on the road - you don't want to look at the disaster but you can't help it


On another forum they call Brandi Jigsaw!


----------



## chowlover2

Denise had a reality TV how before RHoBH. She knows what comes with the territory. I don't know if she had any control over it, just that she swears like a sailor.


----------



## simone72

chowlover2 said:


> Denise had a reality TV how before RHoBH. She knows what comes with the territory. I don't know if she had any control over it, just that she swears like a sailor.


She was very different in her reality show. I remember when she divorced Charlie the press made her out to be evil and when the show came out she turned it around and was very like able. I don’t remember her acting sex crazy or drinking it was all about her kids and life after divorce her father moved in with them and she had lots of pets


----------



## swags

simone72 said:


> She was very different in her reality show. I remember when she divorced Charlie the press made her out to be evil and when the show came out she turned it around and was very like able. I don’t remember her acting sex crazy or drinking it was all about her kids and life after divorce her father moved in with them and she had lots of pets


Yes it was a more favorable show.


----------



## meluvs2shop

simone72 said:


> She was very different in her reality show. I remember when she divorced Charlie the press made her out to be evil and when the show came out she turned it around and was very like able. I don’t remember her acting sex crazy or drinking it was all about her kids and life after divorce her father moved in with them and she had lots of pets


I remember that show! I use to like it. I can even picture her old house and her dad. Imo, Denise has a wild side (duh) but she also is an actress and knows how to manipulate situations and make things more favorable so she looks good. Personally, I think if you marry Charlie Sheen and hang out with the like you have your own screw loose.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Btw I find Dorit to be so pretty but she annoys the hell out of me. Every time she opens her mouth I roll my eyes.


----------



## purseinsanity

Allisonfaye said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one thinking Denise is stoned in the reunion. Red eyes, smiling all the time....
> 
> Too bad. Once upon a time she was quite pretty. Now she looks like a member of the Cat People.


You're not alone.  I thought that too.

Brandy looks like a cat person recovering from a horrific stroke.  One eye and corner of her mouth look droopy, like her facial surgery hit a nerve.  As someone who's had facial paralysis before, it ain't pretty, and to have it done as a byproduct of something done on purpose, it's mind blowing.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Denise could have handled the Brandi situation so differently. Interestingly enough no one on the panel remembered at Bravocon when Denise said she and Brandi were friends. They had a lot of fun together. It was Bravo that showed that footage more than once. Surprised Teddi or even Rinna didn’t remember or mention that while filming. Anyway, if Denise had said, yeah we were friends. We hung out. Then I felt she wanted more from me and I distanced myself from her. You are admitting the friendship and that things changed. That would have been more honest even if she omitted the entire truth.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> Denise could have handled the Brandi situation so differently. Interestingly enough no one on the panel remembered at Bravocon when Denise said she and Brandi were friends. They had a lot of fun together. It was Bravo that showed that footage more than once. Surprised Teddi or even Rinna didn’t remember or mention that while filming. Anyway, if Denise had said, yeah we were friends. We hung out. Then I felt she wanted more from me and I distanced myself from her. You are admitting the friendship and that things changed. That would have been more honest even if she omitted the entire truth.


Friendly not friends. It sounds to me that Brandy took the relationship more seriously than Denise did.
For Denise, Brandy was an acquaintance, a possible f. Buddy, nothing more....
Brandy on the other hand, got incredibly clingy...
Denise was not a good fit for the housewives, imo. On her show, it was all easy breezy, the kids, her animals, her dad all under her creative control...
Evolution wanted their money worth. Therefore, Denise decided to bail...
Bravo released a video showing an interaction between Denise and a producer, it was nasty, imo.








						‘RHOBH’ Producer Yells At Denise Richards In Never-Before-Seen Season 10 Clip — Watch
					

A ‘RHOBH’ producer yelled at Denise Richard to ‘get back to reality’ in a charged interaction after she tried saying ‘Bravo, Bravo, Bravo’ to presumably get a sc…




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## PJ Gambler

limom said:


> Friendly not friends. It sounds to me that Brandy took the relationship more seriously than Denise did.
> For Denise, Brandy was an acquaintance, a possible f. Buddy, nothing more....
> Brandy on the other hand, got incredibly clingy...
> Denise was not a good fit for the housewives, imo. On her show, it was all easy breezy, the kids, her animals, her dad all under her creative control...
> Evolution wanted their money worth. Therefore, Denise decided to bail...
> Bravo released a video showing an interaction between Denise and a producer, it was nasty, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘RHOBH’ Producer Yells At Denise Richards In Never-Before-Seen Season 10 Clip — Watch
> 
> 
> A ‘RHOBH’ producer yelled at Denise Richard to ‘get back to reality’ in a charged interaction after she tried saying ‘Bravo, Bravo, Bravo’ to presumably get a sc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollywoodlife.com


The episodes told more about the vileness of Rinna than the alleged inappropriate relationship of Denise.


----------



## limom

PJ Gambler said:


> The episodes told more about the vileness of Rinna than the alleged inappropriate relationship of Denise.


The thing is nobody cared to know what happened between Denise and Brandi sexually. 
The production company expected the audience to be shocked and possibly divided.
In actuality, it is 2020 and we all have more to worry than two women engaging in mutually agreed sexual relationship. It is a non issue for everyone therefore the story line bombed big time...
Rinna for me is a non mother ****ing factor. JMTC. She is not even a good villainess. Camille was and is still the Villainess Queen of all time.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> The thing is nobody cared to know what happened between Denise and Brandi sexually.
> The production company expected the audience to be shocked and possibly divided.
> In actuality, it is 2020 and we all have more to worry than two women engaging in mutually agreed sexual relationship. It is a non issue for everyone therefore the story line bombed big time...
> Rinna for me is a non mother ****ing factor. JMTC. She is not even a good villainess. Camille was and is still the Villainess Queen of all time.


I need to watch was it last season...? that Camille went bonkers? I haven’t watched a full season of housewives in a long time. This was my first year of watching BH and NYC in its entirety. Anyway, ITA with you. No one really cared what happened between Denise and Brandi. It was more the constant lying that irritated me. She told so many little lies that she couldn’t keep her story straight. As I said earlier, had she admitted to knowing her, but things changed no big deal. And again, I bring up Bravocon bc Denise’ statement in 2019 about Brandi did not sound like just an acquaintance. I mean, I guess you can sleep with an acquaintance, but no matter how you look at it it’s still some sort of a relationship. Or maybe I’m just old fashion. Granted she didn’t want to speak about that and that’s her business. Again, it was her inconsistencies ppl had trouble following.


----------



## meluvs2shop

PJ Gambler said:


> The episodes told more about the vileness of Rinna than the alleged inappropriate relationship of Denise.


I said the same thing, I don’t want her as a friend. Oh and when Denise said she was going to make their text messages public Rinna had the nerve to say, that’s private. LMAO! What are you hiding Rinna? You talk sh*t behind your so called friends backs? Yeah, I see you.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> I need to watch was it last season...? that Camille went bonkers? I haven’t watched a full season of housewives in a long time. This was my first year of watching BH and NYC in its entirety. Anyway, ITA with you. No one really cared what happened between Denise and Brandi. It was more the constant lying that irritated me. She told so many little lies that she couldn’t keep her story straight. As I said earlier, had she admitted to knowing her, but things changed no big deal. And again, I bring up Bravocon bc Denise’ statement in 2019 about Brandi did not sound like just an acquaintance. I mean, I guess you can sleep with an acquaintance, but no matter how you look at it it’s still some sort of a relationship. Or maybe I’m just old fashion. Granted she didn’t want to speak about that and that’s her business. Again, it was her inconsistencies ppl had trouble following.


In Denise’s eyes the relationship was superficial, imho.
Also,  Denise could not keep track of the story because it was poorly constructed and made zero sense with her character.
Plus, she seems to be totally over the show quite early on and did not care one way or another.
She was not invested at this point and refused to go along with the “reality”.
This made for bad tv.


----------



## swags

meluvs2shop said:


> I said the same thing, I don’t want her as a friend. Oh and when Denise said she was going to make their text messages public Rinna had the nerve to say, that’s private. LMAO! What are you hiding Rinna? You talk sh*t behind your so called friends backs? Yeah, I see you.


I came to despise Rinna this season. If she must be on again, I want her secrets to be exposed. Let the coven turn on her and see if she wants to “own it“ when the tables are turned.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> I came to despise Rinna this season. If she must be on again, I want her secrets to be exposed. Let the coven turn on her and see if she wants to “own it“ when the tables are turned.


I can’t understand why Denise did not expose her texts.
My only explanation is that she was totally over it or did not want to totally burn that bridge.
Imho, the texts were about the production shenanigans, it was not about “real life”.
PS: that producer sucks, he does not know what we the viewers want.
More glamour, real life situations and not that obsession of who sleeps with whom...

On a funny note,


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> I can’t understand why Denise did not expose her texts.
> My only explanation is that she was totally over it or did not want to totally burn that bridge.
> Imho, the texts were about the production shenanigans, it was not about “real life”.
> PS: that producer sucks, he does not know what we the viewers want.
> More glamour, real life situations and not that obsession of who sleeps with whom...
> 
> On a funny note,




Just what we all want -- those disgusting/disturbing lips.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> Just what we all want -- those disgusting/disturbing lips.


So bizarre. It is such poor timing too.
Kyle missed the boat. She is the only character with a true affinity for make up.
Although, she uses Chanel, she could have very successfully launched her own brand.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't think Denise really wanted to show the texts, because they wouldn't show her in a good light either.
She thought Rinna was a friend and probably said things or at least agreed with Rinna about things than were not very nice about the other women, and maybe about how they would say controversial things suggested by production to spice up the show.
In blowing off steam, we all sometimes say things to a friend, that are not for public consumption - it just feels good to vent knowing your friend is there for you.
Rinna broke that friendship code, and that to me, is unforgivable.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> So bizarre. It is such poor timing too.
> Kyle missed the boat. She is the only character with a true affinity for make up.
> Although, she uses Chanel, she could have very successfully launched her own brand.



Makeup? I could see her slinging Monat if her hubby’s agency doesn’t work out. Her long hair has always been an asset.


----------



## rockhollow

rockhollow said:


> I don't think Denise really wanted to show the texts, because they wouldn't show her in a good light either.
> She thought Rinna was a friend and probably said things or at least agreed with Rinna about things than were not very nice about the other women, and maybe about how they would say controversial things suggested by production to spice up the show.
> In blowing off steam, we all sometimes say things to a friend, that are not for public consumption - it just feels good to vent knowing your friend is there for you.
> Rinna broke that friendship code, and that to me, is unforgivable.



and the same with Brandi. I think they (Denise and Brandi) were friends -  They said things that were probably not so nice about the other women, especially when drinking, not thinking they would come out to the public.
I don't blame Denise for then feeling betrayed, but she didn't handle the fallout well.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> Makeup? I could see her slinging Monat if her hubby’s agency doesn’t work out. Her long hair has always been an asset.


Kyle had numerous scenes of herself doing her own make up and hair. She even did make up on Teddi.
 I think that she would do very well in that space.
I liked her look at the reunion, for instance. Relatable, yet glamorous.


----------



## swags

limom said:


> I can’t understand why Denise did not expose her texts.
> My only explanation is that she was totally over it or did not want to totally burn that bridge.
> Imho, the texts were about the production shenanigans, it was not about “real life”.
> PS: that producer sucks, he does not know what we the viewers want.
> More glamour, real life situations and not that obsession of who sleeps with whom...
> 
> On a funny note,



Gross! Who would want lips like that?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I went to visit my best friend’s mom today bc she’s on hospice and she was watching ER. Kyle was on and made an appearance. I had no idea she was still “acting” before housewives.


----------



## baghagg

meluvs2shop said:


> I went to visit my best friend’s mom today bc she’s on hospice and she was watching ER. Kyle was on and made an appearance. I had no idea she was still “acting” before housewives.


Yes, she had a real career prior to this franchise.  She has been in movies, too.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Any word if Garcelle is leaving too?


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> Just what we all want -- those disgusting/disturbing lips.


Ridiculous/creepy ad for her lipstick and the timing is so bad since we are all wearing masks.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Makeup? I could see her slinging Monat if her hubby’s agency doesn’t work out. Her long hair has always been an asset.


Kyle said years ago she wears extensions now, her long hair thinned out and wasn't what it once was.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Chanel4Eva said:


> Any word if Garcelle is leaving too?


I think so but I don't think its been confirmed.  Garcelle is now co host on the "The Real" though she said she'd be open to doing another season, which surprised me because she the times we saw her on the show, she really didn't look like she was enjoying herself.  I'd be surprised if she's back.


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think so but I don't think its been confirmed.  Garcelle is now co host on the "The Real" though she said she'd be open to doing another season, which surprised me because she the times we saw her on the show, she really didn't look like she was enjoying herself.  I'd be surprised if she's back.



I think on WWHL Garcelle was asked about her statement that she'd leave if Denise left.  She hedged, said she really enjoyed being on the show, and would be open to returning.


----------



## haute okole

Caitlyn Jenner and her roommate Sophie are in talks to join the show.  If they are in, I am out.


----------



## lulilu

Caitlyn is trying to promote the career of her GF Sophie.  I agree -- no desire to watch Caitlyn.  No knowledge of Sophie, but apparently she is 24 y/o.  A bit too young to deal with the old HWs.  IMHO


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> Caitlyn is trying to promote the career of her GF Sophie.  I agree -- no desire to watch Caitlyn.  No knowledge of Sophie, but apparently she is 24 y/o.  A bit too young to deal with the old HWs.  IMHO


Neither of them are housewives or are in Beverly Hills.  I would watch a separate show addressing their own issues but are so wrong for the original premise of the show.  In fact, these shows have gone so far off  the rails.  In this environment, I wish Bravo would get back to showing real friends on fun vacations with gorgeous houses and purses.


----------



## bisbee

lulilu said:


> Caitlyn is trying to promote the career of her GF Sophie.  I agree -- no desire to watch Caitlyn.  No knowledge of Sophie, but apparently she is 24 y/o.  A bit too young to deal with the old HWs.  IMHO


No...I won’t watch.  Nothing against Caitlyn, but I don’t care to watch her on TV.


----------



## Swanky

True, while I can’t see Kyle launching a successful makeup line, she was very good at doing her own glam, despite me not caring for her style.
I have very long hair for my age, people who don’t know make assume it’s extensions. I could see using them for filming and special occasions.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I think Kyle's makeup this year has been horrible.  So garish, too "costumey" looking with the long black hair, bright red lip and heavy eye makeup.  She doesn't need all that for a midday lunch.  IMO, she was prettier with a more natural look.


----------



## TC1

haute okole said:


> Caitlyn Jenner and her roommate Sophie are in talks to join the show.  If they are in, I am out.


Right?? This 24 year old "roommate turned manager"  has been dying to be on reality TV. Urgh, I sincerely hope not. Caitlyn HAD a show, move on..


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> ^^^ I think Kyle's makeup this year has been horrible.  So garish, too "costumey" looking with the long black hair, bright red lip and heavy eye makeup.  She doesn't need all that for a midday lunch.  IMO, she was prettier with a more natural look.



 This is so true for them all, but it goes to other way instead. The more they are on TV, the more PS they get.

Brandi is truly unrecognizable compared to the first season, and even then I think she had already started to tweet her face.

The very last person I want to see on BH would be Katlyn Jenner. We saw Katelyn on her own reality show and it didn't even make the whole season.

Interesting that the talk was of Garcelle being a hard no on returning, but now sounds like it's a maybe?
But I don't know if we'd see Garcelle or an actress playing a part. That's my big complaint about Erika, we almost always see Erika Jane.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> ^^^ I think Kyle's makeup this year has been horrible.  So garish, too "costumey" looking with the long black hair, bright red lip and heavy eye makeup.  She doesn't need all that for a midday lunch.  IMO, she was prettier with a more natural look.


I think she looks prettiest when she's shown in workout clothes going on a hike or a workout with minimal makeup!


----------



## haute okole

Andy is denying that he has approached Caitlyn for Real Housewives although she is floating that rumor.  Another rumor is that Erika was offered a friend position next season and has declined.  I wish they would get rid of Rinna, she is so GROSS.


----------



## luckylove

haute okole said:


> Andy is denying that he has approached Caitlyn for Real Housewives although she is floating that rumor.  Another rumor is that Erika was offered a friend position next season and has declined.  I wish they would get rid of Rinna, she is so GROSS.



Yes, please get rid of Rinna!! I do wonder who they will add to cast next season, but have no interest in watching Caitlyn on this franchise.


----------



## chowlover2

haute okole said:


> Andy is denying that he has approached Caitlyn for Real Housewives although she is floating that rumor.  Another rumor is that Erika was offered a friend position next season and has declined.  I wish they would get rid of Rinna, she is so GROSS.


Totally agree about Rinna. I don't think Andy approached Caitlyn. I think she is doing a Meghan Markle putting the thing she wants out there so she may get it. I'm glad they can see Erika is bringing nothing by demoting her to friend.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Erika Jayne's Husband Tom Girardi Sued For Fraud Again
					

The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills Cast Member Erika Jayne's Husband Tom Girardi Has Been Sued For Committing Fraud Again




					www.realitytea.com
				



Wondering if this is a factor in Erika becoming a "friend" if the rumor is true - less scrutiny on her.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Wow so Erika is no longer a full cast member?


----------



## 1LV

Wonder if Rinna told Erika and Tom to “just own it!”.


----------



## Allisonfaye

1LV said:


> Wonder if Rinna told Erika and Tom to “just own it!”.


----------



## Allisonfaye

lulilu said:


> I think on WWHL Garcelle was asked about her statement that she'd leave if Denise left.  She hedged, said she really enjoyed being on the show, and would be open to returning.



Maybe the just lay low until they find out if they are fired. I can't decide how I feel about her. Sometimes I like her and other times I feel like she just acts like she is above it all. I did not like her reunion look. All I could think of with that yellow feathery thing was big bird.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Andy apparently is putting the kibosh on this rumor








						Andy Cohen Addresses Report That Caitlyn Jenner And Sophia Hutchins Will Join Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills
					

Andy Cohen Addresses Recent Rumors That Caitlyn Jenner And Her Close Friend Sophia Hutchins Will Join Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills




					www.realitytea.com


----------



## simone72

haute okole said:


> Andy is denying that he has approached Caitlyn for Real Housewives although she is floating that rumor.  Another rumor is that Erika was offered a friend position next season and has declined.  I wish they would get rid of Rinna, she is so GROSS.


So does that mean Erika declined and is out ? Can’t imagine they offered her a friend position and with her arrogance she would agree to that ! I also can’t imagine they offer a demotion as a choice ?


----------



## Allisonfaye

I just can't figure out how they will even film this show anytime in the near future anyway.  I agree about Erika not taking a friend position.


----------



## highrider9o9

simone72 said:


> So does that mean Erika declined and is out ? Can’t imagine they offered her a friend position and with her arrogance she would agree to that ! I also can’t imagine they offer a demotion as a choice ?



They did the same thing to Eileen. She chose to quit instead.


----------



## highrider9o9

meluvs2shop said:


> ^ I always forget she was married before. Was he successful?




Yes. Billionare real estate tycoon


----------



## highrider9o9

Allisonfaye said:


> None of those child stars from the 70's seem to have any money, IMO. Back then, the residuals were not even a thing. I know the Brady kids said they never saw a dime of residuals because they didn't structure contracts that way back then.




or there parents stole it all.


----------



## lulilu

I think the Erika thing is still just a rumor.  But one can hope....


----------



## rockhollow

yes, I would like to see the back of Erika too.
She doesn't really bring anything to the show, she's not really friends with any of the other ladies.
She liked to stir the pot a bit, but would never follow through. Throws stones and then hides her hand.


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> I think the Erika thing is still just a rumor.  But one can hope....


Yes, it is still just a rumor, however, production will not miss her.  She is not a nice person to production and glam.


----------



## TC1

Allisonfaye said:


> I just can't figure out how they will even film this show anytime in the near future anyway.  I agree about Erika not taking a friend position.


They've been filming RHOD & OC..so I guess they've figured out a way to film with precautions


----------



## chowlover2

Salt Lake City looks like it may be good...


----------



## rockhollow

chowlover2 said:


> Salt Lake City looks like it may be good...


 
New franchises are always good. To me, the first 2 seasons of any new show are always the best, the ugliness usually starts in the third season.


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> Erika Jayne's Husband Tom Girardi Sued For Fraud Again
> 
> 
> The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills Cast Member Erika Jayne's Husband Tom Girardi Has Been Sued For Committing Fraud Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realitytea.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this is a factor in Erika becoming a "friend" if the rumor is true - less scrutiny on her.


I wonder if Erika will "own it" this time?


----------



## purseinsanity

1LV said:


> Wonder if Rinna told Erika and Tom to “just own it!”.


Sorry!  Just saw your post!


----------



## 1LV

purseinsanity said:


> Sorry!  Just saw your post!


Great minds, right?


----------



## purseinsanity

1LV said:


> Great minds, right?


Absolutely!


----------



## baghagg

Chanel4Eva said:


> Any word if Garcelle is leaving too?





CanuckBagLover said:


> I think so but I don't think its been confirmed.  Garcelle is now co host on the "The Real" though she said she'd be open to doing another season, which surprised me because she the times we saw her on the show, she really didn't look like she was enjoying herself.  I'd be surprised if she's back.





lulilu said:


> I think on WWHL Garcelle was asked about her statement that she'd leave if Denise left.  She hedged, said she really enjoyed being on the show, and would be open to returning.



Confirmed








						Garcelle Confirms 'RHOBH' Return, Slams Costars' Reactions to Denise's Exit
					

Garcelle Beauvais revealed that she's 'ready' to return to 'Real Housewives of Beverly Hills' without her friend Denise Richards — details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Confirmed Crystal Minkoff is the new full time cast member and Kathy Hilton is a friend. Hopefully this will be interesting...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

baghagg said:


> Confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garcelle Confirms 'RHOBH' Return, Slams Costars' Reactions to Denise's Exit
> 
> 
> Garcelle Beauvais revealed that she's 'ready' to return to 'Real Housewives of Beverly Hills' without her friend Denise Richards — details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com


Really surprised that Garcelle is coming back
I assume Sutton is out?


----------



## Chanel4Eva

CanuckBagLover said:


> Really surprised that Garcelle is coming back
> I assume Sutton is out?


Sutton is coming back as a friend again from what I read.


----------



## simone72

It’s like never say never ! Kathy Hilton said she’d never join the cast and look now well hopefully she less vacuous than her siblings and can bring some real Beverly Hills insight to the francise considering she is a RHOBH


----------



## Four Tails

I predict that we will see a lot of Kyle crying next season.


----------



## baghagg

It's official









						Kathy Hilton officially joins ‘RHOBH’ as a friend
					

The “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” is turning into a family affair.




					pagesix.com


----------



## bisousx

I knew good things would happen once Teddi got the boot


----------



## TC1

I had a feeling (and posted about it here) that Kathy would join after all the tea Paris spilled...try to save her image a bit.


----------



## haute okole

Poop!  Looks like Erika and Rinna are back.  I wish the show would deal with reality, like Tom’s continuing legal and fraud problems, Rinna’s own eating disorder etc. and Rinna and/or Kyle’s marital problems.  The only person who has ever kept it real was Camille.


----------



## bisbee

haute okole said:


> Poop!  Looks like Erika and Rinna are back.  I wish the show would deal with reality, like Tom’s continuing legal and fraud problems, Rinna’s own eating disorder etc. and Rinna and/or Kyle’s marital problems.  The only person who has ever kept it real was Camille.


This show won’t focus on these issues unless the women bring it up.  That is fine with me...if I want more information, it is easy to find.  I don’t want that kind of scandal on the show...


----------



## TC1

Just read Erika and Tom broke up. There's her storyline!!


----------



## sgj99

TC1 said:


> Just read Erika and Tom broke up. There's her storyline!!



Yep!
And there is no way she can afford her glam squad, her insane spending on her wardrobe, and trying to keep up with being Erika Jayne.  Maybe she’ll actually become a person and not a character.


----------



## simone72

Erika has to really work now I mean how much can she get out of this divorce withall that money she has been blowing away ? Maybe this is why she was so miserable last season


----------



## TC1

It'll be interesting to see what she comes out with. They'd been together a long time. Wonder if she met someone? cause this arrangement seemed to be working out just fine.


----------



## jiffer

It was just made public that Erika has filed for divorce. She said they have been living apart for a while. They have been married 21 years.


----------



## Jayne1

Just goes to show you, you can't believe what they present on air.  It's all smoke and mirrors. Erika always said she was happy with Tom and vice versa.


----------



## haute okole

Wow, shame on her.  She will be the first to tell you that he played a pivotal role in elevating her to the place she is now.  Now that he is old and needs someone to take care of him for the first time of his life, she is out.  He spent a lot of money to pursue her dreams.  Shame on her.


----------



## acrowcounted

There’s been rumors for quite some time that Tom was living a separate life allegedly complete with a new girlfriend. Don’t know if thats true but maybe if there is a girlfriend, she got sick of her boyfriend being married.


----------



## bisousx

I think it’s a move to protect their assets since Tom is being sued again. I really don’t imagine an 80-year-old wanting a divorce and for someone as public as Erika to be judged leaving her husband at his age.


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> I think it’s a move to protect their assets since Tom is being sued again. I really don’t imagine an 80-year-old wanting a divorce and for someone as public as Erika to be judged leaving her husband at his age.


That was actually my first thought!  Although you have to REALLY trust your spouse to divorce just to protect half your assets, only to have them walk (or strut in Erika's case) away with it.


----------



## bisousx

purseinsanity said:


> That was actually my first thought!  Although you have to REALLY trust your spouse to divorce just to protect half your assets, only to have them walk (or strut in Erika's case) away with it.



I think Tom completely trusts Erika and he should. Out of all the ladies, she is the most logical and self composed. And she is loyal. She’s also learned a lot of life lessons and legal strategies from being with him for 20 something years. I think if she did ever want to leave him, now would not be a wise time for her. So there must be another reason.


----------



## baghagg

They never seemed like a couple who was still together, IMHO..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I think Erika let the fame of being on Housewives go to her head.  I also think she is filing for divorce to avoid possible legal liability given Toms lawsuits.  
She claims she did not sign a pre nup.  Wonder if that is true and whether this will be civil or acrimonious divorce.
Also would not be surprised if she had a boyfriend on the side.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just a p.s. - wonder how much she will really talk about her divorce on the the show - or will she use the line its under litigation to avoid the details.  Would love to hear Rinna say to her - just own it!


----------



## sgj99

baghagg said:


> They never seemed like a couple who was still together, IMHO..


There was no connection between the two ... she obviously has “daddy issues” since she has never had a relationship with her own father.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I wonder who will pay her bills now. She can't be making the kind of money that she needs to to fund that crazy expense. Like flying the glam squad to Europe.


----------



## sgj99

Allisonfaye said:


> I wonder who will pay her bills now. She can't be making the kind of money that she needs to to fund that crazy expense. Like flying the glam squad to Europe.


That’s what I want to know too.  She has some kind of crash pad in LA, the glam squad, the wardrobe ... she can’t be making the kind of money it takes for all that as Erika Jayne.  She’s always been transparent about Tom paying the bills.


----------



## Swanky

They've been married 21 years? Even with a pre-nup she'll get a settlement, it's likely healthy after 2 decades.
If they own a private jet, I'm sure she has use of it.  My friends that own their own, lease it out a few trips/month and it pays really well, buys the cost/expense of the plane down a bit.


----------



## bisousx

I agree that Erika and Tom have never been lovey dovey on the show and they seem like they’ve had an arrangement for awhile. But imo it’s obvious she has his back and he’s always taken care of her. Something tells me her lifestyle won’t change much.


----------



## CeeJay

jiffer said:


> It was just made public that Erika has filed for divorce. She said they have been living apart for a while. They have been married 21 years.


*HOLY CRAP!!!!* .. so, last weekend at a different Estate Sale (in Beverly Hills of all places), my very good friend who runs the sales told me about this UNBELIEVABLE, FANTASTIC, HUUUGGGEEEE sale in Pasadena.  She said that the entire house goods were to be sold because the couple had broken up, that the wife was a "celeb of sorts" (her words), but that the husband had been DEEPLY in debt (that the wife 'supposedly' hadn't known about).  It JUST DAWNED ON ME who this might be, and I am going (to help out), so I will get all the 'tea' on this one!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Swanky said:


> They've been married 21 years? Even with a pre-nup she'll get a settlement, it's likely healthy after 2 decades.
> If they own a private jet, I'm sure she has use of it.  My friends that own their own, lease it out a few trips/month and it pays really well, buys the cost/expense of the plane down a bit.


California is a community property state, and let us not forget one BIG thing .. he's a powerful attorney and when this type of stuff happens, they dig deep into their network.  Yeah, she'll get a good attorney too, but how much you want to bet that she's not going to get what she may think she'll get!


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> I think it’s a move to protect their assets since Tom is being sued again. I really don’t imagine an 80-year-old wanting a divorce and for someone as public as Erika to be judged leaving her husband at his age.


Tom’s company is being sued.  Erika faces no liability in Tom’s more recent lawsuits because she is not a named defendant.  However, after the divorce, Erika can now be called as a witness to testify against Tom because the spousal privilege would no longer apply.  I am sure she knows a lot that Tom would not want known.  Now that Erika is making money and Tom appears to be having money troubles, Erika may be surprised at how little her settlement will be.  Look at Shannon and David.  Apparently David is worth $20 million and Shannon only got a lump sum of $1.4 million and $20k a month for child and spousal support for a maximum of 10 years.  That is a HUGE loss for Shannon.

In addition, all non-business debts that they incurred during their marriage are jointly held.  Erika will have a rude awakening from her “wealth coma”.  The fact that she is leaving him at the height of her earning history looks really bad for her.  California is a no fault divorce state, but judges are human too.  It is hard to ignore the optics of the situation.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> Tom’s company is being sued.  Erika faces no liability in Tom’s more recent lawsuits because she is not a named defendant.  However, after the divorce, Erika can now be called as a witness to testify against Tom because the spousal privilege would no longer apply.  I am sure she knows a lot that Tom would not want known.  Now that Erika is making money and Tom appears to be having money troubles, Erika may be surprised at how little her settlement will be.  Look at Shannon and David.  Apparently David is worth $20 million and Shannon only got a lump sum of $1.4 million and $20k a month for child and spousal support for a maximum of 10 years.  That is a HUGE loss for Shannon.
> 
> In addition, all non-business debts that they incurred during their marriage are jointly held.  Erika will have a rude awakening from her “wealth coma”.  The fact that she is leaving him at the height of her earning history looks really bad for her.  California is a no fault divorce state, but judges are human too.  It is hard to ignore the optics of the situation.



I was thinking more along the lines that Tom could hide his assets in a multitude of ways with this divorce. Maybe Tom gauged the evidence so far and feels like he will lose. Assuming it’s purely a strategic move. I don’t think any of us would know unless it’s out there how their properties are vested or what they own, who owns what at this point.

Plus I don’t think Erika would be worried if she was to be called to the stand. It would be extremely easy for Erika to say that she doesn’t know much about how he runs his business. We’ll see if the divorce plays out amicably or if he fights it tooth and nail. I don’t see Tom behaving like a Dan Broderick because I think this divorce announcement was way too calculating on their part, being announced on Election day and all.


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> I was thinking more along the lines that Tom could hide his assets in a multitude of ways with this divorce. Maybe Tom gauged the evidence so far and feels like he will lose. Assuming it’s purely a strategic move. I don’t think any of us would know unless it’s out there how their properties are vested or what they own, who owns what at this point.
> 
> Plus I don’t think Erika would be worried if she was to be called to the stand. It would be extremely easy for Erika to say that she doesn’t know much about how he runs his business. We’ll see if the divorce plays out amicably or if he fights it tooth and nail. I don’t see Tom behaving like a Dan Broderick because I think this divorce announcement was way too calculating on their part, being announced on Election day and all.


After I wrote my response, this did cross my mind.  He may be on his way to bankruptcy and wants to provide for Erika before that happens.  This actually makes sense to me the most.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> After I wrote my response, this did cross my mind.  He may be on his way to bankruptcy and wants to provide for Erika before that happens.  This actually makes sense to me the most.



Yes, or pass along his assets to Erika now so she can take care of him later when he’s broke. It doesn’t make sense to me that she would drop him right now.


----------



## bisousx

CeeJay said:


> *HOLY CRAP!!!!* .. so, last weekend at a different Estate Sale (in Beverly Hills of all places), my very good friend who runs the sales told me about this UNBELIEVABLE, FANTASTIC, HUUUGGGEEEE sale in Pasadena.  She said that the entire house goods were to be sold because the couple had broken up, that the wife was a "celeb of sorts" (her words), but that the husband had been DEEPLY in debt (that the wife 'supposedly' hadn't known about).  It JUST DAWNED ON ME who this might be, and I am going (to help out), so I will get all the 'tea' on this one!!!



hmmm she did sell her stuff on Vestiaire a few months back, some of which was worn on the show.


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> Yes, or pass along his assets to Erika now so she can take care of him later when he’s broke. It doesn’t make sense to me that she would drop him right now.


He needs to be very careful to avoid bankruptcy fraud or he could end up in the klink with Joe Giudice


----------



## Megs

Man, I saw this headline and meant to come see what you all had to say last night! Will be really interesting to watch this unfold. While I know she is paid to be on RHOBH and is making money touring as Erika Jayne/broadway, she has a full time glam squad that travels everywhere with her, is accustomed to flying private, shopping non stop. I am not sure if she will be able to keep that up, especially if Tom is having financial troubles.


----------



## sgj99

I don’t think the Erika Jayne persona can be sustained on her income, she needs a lot more money than what she’s earning.  Didn’t she have a song that said something like “it’s expensive to be me”


----------



## Megs

sgj99 said:


> I don’t think the Erika Jayne persona can be sustained on her income, she needs a lot more money than what she’s earning.  Didn’t she have a song that said something like “it’s expensive to be me”



Ya, even those small stages she sells out can't bring in more than what it costs to put together her performances let alone the team she employs to follow her everywhere.


----------



## sgj99

Megs said:


> Ya, even those small stages she sells out can't bring in more than what it costs to put together her performances let alone the team she employs to follow her everywhere.


That’s what I think too.  Tom has hemorrhaged big bucks for her hobby.


----------



## Megs

sgj99 said:


> That’s what I think too.  Tom has hemorrhaged big bucks for her hobby.



Exactly. I don't know the finances, so maybe I am way off, but I don't think so. I can't imagine that her small shows are bringing in the big bucks, especially with what she puts into it all. That is not cheap


----------



## haute okole

Megs said:


> Exactly. I don't know the finances, so maybe I am way off, but I don't think so. I can't imagine that her small shows are bringing in the big bucks, especially with what she puts into it all. That is not cheap


Well, she is going to have to fly commercial with the rest of us plebeians now.  Such posers, that is why people go broke, being fake posers.


----------



## lulilu

I read that Tom does not own any PJs and a lot of the "wealth" seen is fiction.  The house is in disrepair, even as seen on the show.  I also read that the house and other assets may be owned either by the firm or some other entity and may be subject to the lawsuits.  But who knows what is true with all the info flying around.

They never seemed very close to me.  He called her kiddo or buddy or something.  Even their hugs seemed contrived and not sincere.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> I read that Tom does not own any PJs and a lot of the "wealth" seen is fiction.  The house is in disrepair, even as seen on the show.  I also read that the house and other assets may be owned either by the firm or some other entity and may be subject to the lawsuits.  But who knows what is true with all the info flying around.
> 
> They never seemed very close to me.  He called her kiddo or buddy or something.  Even their hugs seemed contrived and not sincere.


I believe there was an inital attraction - in early photos of them together they do look happy and she was a natural beauty before adopting the Erika Jayne persona, (I'm sure the attraction to him on her part was partly his bank account), but not enough to sustain the relationship and they grew apart.  But I don't feel sorry for either of them.  I don't like her, and he seems to be sleazy lawyer.


----------



## CeeJay

According to a number of 'rags', Erika is seeking "spousal support" in addition to having Tom pay for her attorney's costs!  WOW .. that's pretty ballsy to me; so .. uhm .. I guess she still needs to have her 'glam squad' paid for?  This is going to get interesting .. 

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...usal-support-attorneys-fees-from-tom-girardi/


----------



## Swanky

I don't see anything shocking about that personally.  You don't get spousal support where I live, but after 20 years it's not that unreasonable.  JMO.  It's a starting negotiation tactic I assume.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> *HOLY CRAP!!!!* .. so, last weekend at a different Estate Sale (in Beverly Hills of all places), my very good friend who runs the sales told me about this UNBELIEVABLE, FANTASTIC, HUUUGGGEEEE sale in Pasadena.  She said that the entire house goods were to be sold because the couple had broken up, that the wife was a "celeb of sorts" (her words), but that the husband had been DEEPLY in debt (that the wife 'supposedly' hadn't known about).  It JUST DAWNED ON ME who this might be, and I am going (to help out), so I will get all the 'tea' on this one!!!


Thank you for the effort! Let us know everything.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CeeJay said:


> According to a number of 'rags', Erika is seeking "spousal support" in addition to having Tom pay for her attorney's costs!  WOW .. that's pretty ballsy to me; so .. uhm .. I guess she still needs to have her 'glam squad' paid for?  This is going to get interesting ..
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...usal-support-attorneys-fees-from-tom-girardi/



I read that too.  I'm in Canada so i don't what the law is in California, but here, generally spousal is granted only for a limited period of time (eg. 5 years), for example if  the woman has dropped out of the paid work force to stay home and take care of children, and its suppose to allow her to transition to be economically independent.

I don't see Erika giving up anything economically.  She was a waitress before she met Tom.  I'm not knocking waitresses who work very hard for generally low wages, but its not like she gave up some high powered career to take care of him.  And since she's been on RH, she has her own source of income, plus what ever she makes as Erika Jayne (though as many have pointed out, her costs, most likely are higher than the money she makes from her performances and songs).  But I think this actually weakens the case for spousal support.

I'd be surprised if she gets any thing.  If were the judge, I'd tell her to walk, especially as she'll get some of the matriamonial assets.


----------



## zooba

Now the limited interaction they had on the show makes more sense.  Walking around the pool to determine what needed repaired. Wish them both well. Also hoping that @CeeJay gets us some quality tea


----------



## Megs

I imagine as more information leaks out, this will get sticky. 

I can say, even though she chooses to be on this show, it is nothing that I'd ever want especially having my divorce aired for all to see.


----------



## bisousx

Supposedly Erika‘s new man is Scooter Braun.









						Rumors Swirl Of Erika Jayne And Taylor Swift's Manager Having An Affair
					

According to a popular podcast, Erika and Scooter met at a sex club in Los Angeles.




					www.thethings.com


----------



## TC1

^^ ICK


----------



## chowlover2

Double ICK!


----------



## haute okole

Ewwww, anything to further her career, first abandon your kid to chase fame and fortune, then marry a millionaire, then dump him when he is an octogenerian and broke trying to make you a star and finally, screw around with a married music producer who brought us Justin Bieber and screwed Taylor Swift out of her catalogue of early work for $300 million.  Yuck, two completely morally questionable people who are all about the Benjamins.

Erika apparently met him at an LA sex club. OK then, although I live in LA, Hollywierd and the industry is an animal all unto itself.  No wonder all of them live in the Valley, San Pornando Valley.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Can’t figure out which part to comment on.... Scooter Braun or the sex club....


----------



## baghagg

I'm sure it's another mutually beneficial arrangement..


----------



## swags

I read that Scott Disick is dating the Hamlin brat. The younger one. Maybe Rinna can do a crossover episode.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

The one who had all the apartment demands on the show? It’s amazing to me how these girls holds his interest. I’d get bored quickly.


----------



## chowlover2

Lisa Rinna was introducing her lipstick line on GMA3 today. She probably should have jumped on that 20 yrs ago. 

Also saw how her bratty daughter is dating Scott D. I believe he is 18-20 yrs older. Believe me, no child of mine would be dating a guy that old at 18.


----------



## lulilu

chowlover2 said:


> Lisa Rinna was introducing her lipstick line on GMA3 today. She probably should have jumped on that 20 yrs ago.
> 
> Also saw how her bratty daughter is dating Scott D. I believe he is 18-20 yrs older. Believe me, no child of mine would be dating a guy that old at 18.




I am sure Rinna loves the publicity her daughter is getting with Scott.  She will whore them out for anything.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> I am sure Rinna loves the publicity her daughter is getting with Scott.  She will whore them out for anything.


Also lets her get closer to Kris Jenner whom she clearly idolizes.


----------



## Swanky

Is it possible they're filming so people see them out?  Has it been confirmed they're dating?


----------



## chowlover2

Wendy Williams also talked about them together.


----------



## TC1

Swanky said:


> Is it possible they're filming so people see them out?  Has it been confirmed they're dating?


Which family filming? Scott doesn't get his personal life airtime on KUWTK when it's just him. Amelia Hamlin wouldn't get camera time of her and Scott making out on a beach on RHOBH. I don't know about "dating" but there are numerous articles and pics of them together.


----------



## Swanky

I think they'd get airtime if there's something to see.  JMO


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I can see filming them at a family dinner or something like that for one of the shows.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Supposedly Erika‘s new man is Scooter Braun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumors Swirl Of Erika Jayne And Taylor Swift's Manager Having An Affair
> 
> 
> According to a popular podcast, Erika and Scooter met at a sex club in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thethings.com


I don't see it.

Braun has an absolutely gorgeous, accomplished, wealthy in her own right, successful wife who is also a philanthropist and they have 3 children.

I would bet money that he wouldn't go near a much older than his wife, Erica Jayne type.


----------



## lulilu

Erika Girardi sued for allegedly embezzling money in divorce
					

The divorce is allegedly a sham.




					pagesix.com


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> Erika Girardi sued for allegedly embezzling money in divorce
> 
> 
> The divorce is allegedly a sham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



I can easily believe this to be true.  I knew someone a very long time ago whose mom and dad got a divorce and put everything in mom’s name because the IRS was investigating him.  They stayed together and moved to Central America.


----------



## TC1

TMZ just posted Kyle, Kathy and Dorit all have Covid. No "serious symptoms" reported.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> TMZ just posted Kyle, Kathy and Dorit all have Covid. No "serious symptoms" reported.


When I saw the report that shooting had shut down, I thought they were being cagey.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> Erika Girardi sued for allegedly embezzling money in divorce
> 
> 
> The divorce is allegedly a sham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


They embezzled to keep the whole Erika Jayne persona going? What a waste.


----------



## RueMonge

swags said:


> They embezzled to keep the whole Erika Jayne persona going? What a waste.


Probably only one of their ridiculous expenses, but they sure could have cut it to live within their means.
Gah, can you tell I’m being financially prudent and cutting things in my budget.


----------



## Rouge H

lulilu said:


> Erika Girardi sued for allegedly embezzling money in divorce
> 
> 
> The divorce is allegedly a sham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



Those two-what a POS


----------



## bisousx

I’m surprised that Erika was roped into the lawsuit without being involved in her husband‘s practice. I don’t exactly see Erika sitting in the firm’s office handling the finances.  I didn’t know that spouses were named in civil lawsuits unless they were directly involved. It sounds like embezzling money to fund your wife’s lifestyle is just an accusation at this point. Is this a common practice? Or is this a dangerous precedent for all of the wives who have separate careers from their husbands and can get roped into  lawsuits for potential wrongdoings their spouse committed?


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> I’m surprised that Erika was roped into the lawsuit without being involved in her husband‘s practice. I don’t exactly see Erika sitting in the firm’s office handling the finances.  I didn’t know that spouses were named in civil lawsuits unless they were directly involved. It sounds like embezzling money to fund your wife’s lifestyle is just an accusation at this point. Is this a common practice? Or is this a dangerous precedent for all of the wives who have separate careers from their husbands and can get roped into  lawsuits for potential wrongdoings their spouse committed?


The sad truth about lawsuits is that anybody can file a lawsuit against anybody for any reason.  However, if the lawsuit is without merit, the Plaintiff will get the lawsuit tossed out of court, may be fined and responsible for the other party’s fees and costs.  This embezzlement suit against Erika sounds like a “fishing expedition.”  The Plaintiff’s complaint is based on “information and belief”.  The Plaintiff has no concrete evidence that Erika and Tom embezzled and misappropriated the Lion Air victims’ money, but they will use the ”discovery” process to gather evidence of their alleged misappropriation of the funds.  Erika is named because she is an alleged beneficiary and/or co-conspirator of the embezzlement.  This is just my best guess.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> The sad truth about lawsuits is that anybody can file a lawsuit against anybody for any reason.  However, if the lawsuit is without merit, the Plaintiff will get the lawsuit tossed out of court, may be fined and responsible for the other party’s fees and costs.  This embezzlement suit against Erika sounds like a “fishing expedition.”  The Plaintiff’s complaint is based on “information and belief”.  The Plaintiff has no concrete evidence that Erika and Tom embezzled and misappropriated the Lion Air victims’ money, but they will use the ”discovery” process to gather evidence of their alleged misappropriation of the funds.  Erika is named because she is an alleged beneficiary and/or co-conspirator of the embezzlement.  This is just my best guess.



Thank you! I was hoping you’d put some color on it. Wow, this is def the sad truth. I don’t doubt the plaintiffs have some evidence of Tom’s firm mishandling funds in order to file their suit - and then named Erika on the complaint to add pressure on Tom. Personally, I don’t like to jump to conclusions when I see lawsuits against famous or wealthy folks. Will just see how it plays out. It’s a nasty world out there.


----------



## SouthTampa

RueMonge said:


> Probably only one of their ridiculous expenses, but they sure could have cut it to live within their means.
> Gah, can you tell I’m being financially prudent and cutting things in my budge.


I know budge was a typo, but I LOVE.   I will forever use the word budge for budget!


----------



## LemonDrop

swags said:


> They embezzled to keep the whole Erika Jayne persona going? What a waste.



They embezzled to keep the whole Erika Jayne persona going at the expense of families who had lost Mothers, Fathers, and loved ones in a plane crash. A terrible unnecessary plane crash caused by a company putting profit ahead of safety. Girardi took advantage of these people after they had already lost so much in such an unnecessary tragic way. Whenever I see her strutting her **** all I am going to think about is those poor poor families struggling so she can wear her Gucci.


----------



## LemonDrop

'RHOBH' Stars Kyle Richards, Kathy Hilton, Dorit Kemsley All Have COVID
					

'RHOBH' stars Kyle Richards, Dorit Kemsley and Kathy Hilton all tested positive for COVID.




					www.google.com
				




are they filming right now?


----------



## lulilu

LemonDrop said:


> 'RHOBH' Stars Kyle Richards, Kathy Hilton, Dorit Kemsley All Have COVID
> 
> 
> 'RHOBH' stars Kyle Richards, Dorit Kemsley and Kathy Hilton all tested positive for COVID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are they filming right now?



I read recently that they had halted filming without explanation.  Now we know why.


----------



## Allisonfaye

haute okole said:


> The sad truth about lawsuits is that anybody can file a lawsuit against anybody for any reason.  However, if the lawsuit is without merit, the Plaintiff will get the lawsuit tossed out of court, may be fined and responsible for the other party’s fees and costs.  This embezzlement suit against Erika sounds like a “fishing expedition.”  The Plaintiff’s complaint is based on “information and belief”.  *The Plaintiff has no concrete evidence that Erika and Tom embezzled and misappropriated the Lion Air victims’ money,* but they will use the ”discovery” process to gather evidence of their alleged misappropriation of the funds.  Erika is named because she is an alleged beneficiary and/or co-conspirator of the embezzlement.  This is just my best guess.



How on earth would you know this?


----------



## haute okole

Allisonfaye said:


> How on earth would you know this?


The complaint states that they make their allegations on “information and belief.”  I stated earlier that this is my best guess.  However, whenever I drafted complaints and had no tangible evidence to attach as an exhibit to the Complaint, I would make allegations to buttress my causes of action with the statement on “information and belief.”


----------



## Allisonfaye

haute okole said:


> The complaint states that they make their allegations on “information and belief.”  I stated earlier that this is my best guess.  However, whenever I drafted complaints and had no tangible evidence to attach as an exhibit to the Complaint, I would make allegations to buttress my causes of action with the statement on “information and belief.”


Check.


----------



## bisousx

I was always curious how an attorney could live as lavishly as Tom. I know the good ones make a very nice living after all student loans are paid off (and savvy investments etc) but I didn’t know the profession could be private jet for attorney and glam squad for wife type of living. Guess we will see.


----------



## bellecate

bisousx said:


> I was always curious how an attorney could live as lavishly as Tom. I know the good ones make a very nice living after all student loans are paid off (and savvy investments etc) but I didn’t know the profession could be private jet for attorney and glam squad for wife type of living. Guess we will see.


My niece married the sun of a prominent attorney. He owns the firm, many lawyers working for him, won some huge settlements from company's over the years. Owns a private jet, huge parties on his estate, hires top name stars/musicians for the parties. The guest cottages I would describe as mansions and there is even  a small train and tracks that runs around the estate for amusement. There are a few out there but Tom has never appeared to me to be in that league.


----------



## zinacef

There’s a lot of class action attorneys out there especially before tort reforms came to light to protect establishments..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bellecate said:


> My niece married the sun of a prominent attorney. He owns the firm, many lawyers working for him, won some huge settlements from company's over the years. Owns a private jet, huge parties on his estate, hires top name stars/musicians for the parties. The guest cottages I would describe as mansions and there is even  a small train and tracks that runs around the estate for amusement. There are a few out there but Tom has never appeared to me to be in that league.


I thought Tom was the lawyer involved with the class action lawsuit that was the source of the movie Erin Brokavich.  If I'm wrong, please let me know.  If he's a class action law suit lawyer and has won big cases I could see him having a lavish lifestyle.  Though  honestly, at least what it has been shown on the show, it doesn't seem that lavish, he has his house (which is nice but not spectacular), I think Erika mentioned they have a property in Palm Springs. I am skeptical he could afford to finance Erika and her glam squad at $40,000 a month. Why did he ever agree to this in the first place, I wonder if she threatened to leave and gave an ulimatum or if it was a vanity project for him - to make his wife a star?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisousx said:


> I was always curious how an attorney could live as lavishly as Tom. I know the good ones make a very nice living after all student loans are paid off (and savvy investments etc) but I didn’t know the profession could be private jet for attorney and glam squad for wife type of living. Guess we will see.


At his age, he probably didn't have significant student loans to pay off when he went to law school.  And his jet is a probably corporate jet owned by the law firm or leased.  (There would be taxable benefit for personal use).  My impression is that successful class action law suit lawyers can make a lot of money in the US.  As mentioned in a previous post, I thought he was involved in the Erin Brokavich class action suit.  
It wouldn't surprise me if something is shady is going given his past recent legal/financial troubles, but we shall see.


----------



## bisbee

Yes...Tom’s firm was the one involved in the Erin Brokovich case.


----------



## LemonDrop

bisousx said:


> I was always curious how an attorney could live as lavishly as Tom.* I know the good ones make a very nice living after all student loans are paid off *(and savvy investments etc) but I didn’t know the profession could be private jet for attorney and glam squad for wife type of living. Guess we will see.



Tom's student loan was paid off in 1955 it was $400


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder why no prenup?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder why no prenup?


Someone mentioned maybe it had to do with California's joint property laws? Or maybe Tom was simply besotted and naively thought Erika would never leave him? Or maybe his first wife got most of his money???  
It does seem odd.


----------



## baghagg

Perhaps it's not true..


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisbee said:


> Yes...Tom’s firm was the one involved in the Erin Brokovich case.



Tom was the character played by Peter Coyote, not the firm that Brokovich worked for. 

I don't know if he is still pulling in the kind of money he used to. He is getting up in the years.


----------



## bisbee

Allisonfaye said:


> Tom was the character played by Peter Coyote, not the firm that Brokovich worked for.
> 
> I don't know if he is still pulling in the kind of money he used to. He is getting up in the years.


I wasn’t referring to the movie.  His firm sued Pacific Gas & Electric and won a settlement of $460 million.


----------



## bisousx

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder why no prenup?



Just speculation here. It could either be (as mentioned) because Erika wasn’t truthful when she stated no prenup on-camera.

Or perhaps Tom was blindly in love 20+ years ago and went all-in with his marriage to Erika (a little unlikely for logical minded persons of wealth, but it happens).

Or Tom is savvy at hiding assets from prying eyes and didn’t feel that he needed to offer a pre-nup to his new bride at the time.

Judging from the snippets of this couple on the show, Erika seems very loyal and subservient to him. My gut tells me regardless of what he may have done, she will cover for him.


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> Just speculation here. It could either be (as mentioned) because Erika wasn’t truthful when she stated no prenup on-camera.
> 
> Or perhaps Tom was blindly in love 20+ years ago and went all-in with his marriage to Erika (a little unlikely for logical minded persons of wealth, but it happens).
> 
> Or Tom is savvy at hiding assets from prying eyes and didn’t feel that he needed to offer a pre-nup to his new bride at the time.
> 
> Judging from the snippets of this couple on the show, Erika seems very loyal and subservient to him. My gut tells me regardless of what he may have done, she will cover for him.



I doubt he is too concerned about her winning in any legal battle against him anyway.


----------



## haute okole

Tom just petitioned to end spousal support and for Erika to pay her own attorneys fees.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

haute okole said:


> Tom just petitioned to end spousal support and for Erika to pay her own attorneys fees.


Good for him.  She doesn't deserve it.
As for Erika covering for him in any misdeed he or his firm may have done, I think she'll do so long as it serves herself interest but she'll cut him the minute it doesn't.  I feel she only looks out for herself.
The fact that he petitioned to end spousal support makes me think there isn't a prenup- I would have thought a prenup would have covered such matters.


----------



## CeeJay

CanuckBagLover said:


> Good for him.  She doesn't deserve it.
> As for Erika covering for him in any misdeed he or his firm may have done, I think she'll do so long as it serves herself interest but she'll cut him the minute it doesn't.  I feel she only looks out for herself.
> The fact that he petitioned to end spousal support makes me think there isn't a prenup- I would have thought a prenup would have covered such matters.


100% agree with you; heck .. she has flaunted "her wealth" quite blatantly on the show and never said it came from Tom (although I do suspect that he footed the bill for her 'business'  [cough-cough-sputter-sputter]  for many years)!  Let her pay for her glam-squad and her shows by herself!  Personally, I think she will fail big-time, but let her see how hard most people who own their own business (with NO financial support) have to work!


----------



## bisousx

CeeJay said:


> 100% agree with you; heck .. she has flaunted "her wealth" quite blatantly on the show and never said it came from Tom (although I do suspect that he footed the bill for her 'business'  [cough-cough-sputter-sputter]  for many years)!  Let her pay for her glam-squad and her shows by herself!  Personally, I think she will fail big-time, but let her see how hard most people who own their own business (with NO financial support) have to work!



I disagree.. Erika’s said on the show a few times that everything she has is thanks to him and his money. She’s very open about him being the bankroll for her projects.

Erika explained it by saying she put in her time and played the role of attorney’s wife for the first 10 years and had to host all these luncheons - then Tom and her agreed it was time for her to pursue her passions.

She mentions his attitude towards spending on her in her book.

_'After our engagement, Tom said, ''Listen, I'll buy you anything you want. I don't care what it is. You name it, But I am not wearing a wedding band'',' Erika wrote in an excerpt from her new book Pretty Mess. _

As for her maintaining her lifestyle, I don’t think her dancing and singing will go far. But then again women like Erika will snatch someone else up real quick and usually land on their feet.


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> I disagree.. Erika’s said on the show a few times that everything she has is thanks to him and his money. She’s very open about him being the bankroll for her projects.
> 
> Erika explained it by saying she put in her time and played the role of attorney’s wife for the first 10 years and had to host all these luncheons - then Tom and her agreed it was time for her to pursue her passions.
> 
> She mentions his attitude towards spending on her in her book.
> 
> _'After our engagement, Tom said, ''Listen, I'll buy you anything you want. I don't care what it is. You name it, But I am not wearing a wedding band'',' Erika wrote in an excerpt from her new book Pretty Mess. _
> *
> As for her maintaining her lifestyle, I don’t think her dancing and singing will go far. But then again women like Erika will snatch someone else up real quick and usually land on their feet*.



Yep.


----------



## haute okole

Erika is a beautiful woman and will be fine.  However, I have lived here for over 2 decades and the super wealthy men here in Los Angeles that are our age are not looking for strong women like Erika.  I have so many really beautiful smart, rich, assertive, divorced female friends here in LA and the only men that seem to be looking at them are octogenarians!  Many of my male friends that are my age are now with younger ladies, 20 years younger, and are on their second set of families and new babies.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisousx said:


> _Erika explained it by saying she put in her time and played the role of attorney’s wife for the first 10 years and had to host all these luncheons -  .   *Oh the Horror!*_





haute okole said:


> _Erika is a beautiful woman and will be fine. However, I have lived here for over 2 decades and the super wealthy men here in Los Angeles that are our age are not looking for strong women like Erika. I have so many really beautiful smart, rich, assertive, divorced female friends here in LA and the only men that seem to be looking at them are octogenarians! Many of my male friends that are my age are now with younger ladies, 20 years younger, and are on their second set of families and new babies._


I personally don't think Erika is beautiful or strong, but I agree with you, she'll have to look for another octogenarian.


----------



## bisousx

CanuckBagLover said:


> *Oh, the Horror!*
> 
> I personally don't think Erika is beautiful or strong, but I agree with you, she'll have to look for another octogenarian.



I know, I know.
I suppose as a former stripper and dancer, having a boring but reputable place in the community as a prominent attorney’s wife felt like a wild animal caged. I think if the divorce is authentic, maybe she’ll finally feel free. She doesn’t seem happy.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Tom Girardi Facing MORE Legal Issues; Erika Jayne's Husband Sued For Not Paying Leases
					

Tom Girardi Is Facing Even MORE Legal Issues; Erika Jayne's Husband Has Been Sued For $880K After Not Paying Leases That He Agreed To Pay




					www.realitytea.com
				



More legal issues for Tom.


----------



## CeeJay

bisousx said:


> I disagree.. Erika’s said on the show a few times that everything she has is thanks to him and his money. She’s very open about him being the bankroll for her projects.
> 
> Erika explained it by saying she put in her time and played the role of attorney’s wife for the first 10 years and had to host all these luncheons - then Tom and her agreed it was time for her to pursue her passions.
> 
> She mentions his attitude towards spending on her in her book.
> 
> _'After our engagement, Tom said, ''Listen, I'll buy you anything you want. I don't care what it is. You name it, But I am not wearing a wedding band'',' Erika wrote in an excerpt from her new book Pretty Mess. _
> 
> As for her maintaining her lifestyle, I don’t think her dancing and singing will go far. But then again women like Erika will snatch someone else up real quick and usually land on their feet.


Okay, well .. you can see how much I watch the show now (since I don't recall her saying that he bankrolled her).  

Anyhow, as far as her "attorney's wife and for 10 years had to host all these luncheons" .. oh, boo-hoo-hoo .. seriously?!??!  You knew what you were getting into, so sorry .. not going to feel sorry for her and I'm sure she had plenty of help with said luncheons (not like she prepared or served these folks)!  

Totally agree that her dancing/singing will go far and while I understand her desire to do it, at some point you have to face the facts.  Wasn't she doing some acting on one of the Soap Operas (if I recall - one of the prior RHoBH asked her .. and Erika got good reviews for it).  Maybe that is something that she should think about.


----------



## CeeJay

haute okole said:


> Erika is a beautiful woman and will be fine.  However, I have lived here for over 2 decades and the super wealthy men here in Los Angeles that are our age are not looking for strong women like Erika.  I have so many really beautiful smart, rich, assertive, divorced female friends here in LA and the only men that seem to be looking at them are octogenarians!  Many of my male friends that are my age are now with younger ladies, 20 years younger, and are on their second set of families and new babies.


100% agree!!!!!  While I do not have Erika's looks by any means, I have found that I 'scare' many of the men out here as I am by no means a wallflower!  Super intelligent, assertive women are not the types that most of the wealthy (younger) men are looking for, they want the young bimbo (in many cases) who will look up at them and tell them "how wonderful" they are.  Certain women (like Erika and myself) get to a point in life where you just don't want to take any sh!t anymore and have no issue whatsoever with being open about that!  You are also right in that the octogenarians seem to like women like us because (IMO) they want a "mommy" to take care of them, and she better be smart!


----------



## haute okole

Lisa Vanderpump’s puppy Giggy just died. So sad.


----------



## swags

haute okole said:


> Lisa Vanderpump’s puppy Giggy just died. So sad.


I’m sad for them. They adored Giggy.


----------



## jmaemonte

Erika Jayne's Estranged Husband Has Assets Frozen, Possible Criminal Investigation
					

Erika Janyne's estranged husband's assets have been frozen.




					www.tmz.com
				




TMZ.com
'RHOBH' star Erika Jayne's estranged husband has had his assets frozen and a judge now wants prosecutors to have a look at what he allegedly did.

A federal judge said *Tom Girardi* conducted himself in an "unconscionable" manner ... finding that he misappropriated at least $2 million in client money. Even more ominous ... the judge is referring the matter to the U.S. Attorney's Office for possible criminal investigation.

The money was intended to compensate the families of victims of the Boing 737 Max, Lion Air crash. Lawyers for Girardi said their client didn't currently have the $2 mil he owes his clients ... shockingly announcing Girardi's firm has a measly $15k in the bank.

And, get this ... Girardi's lawyers said they had concerns about his mental competency, adding they were unsure if he understood the seriousness of the case. One of his lawyers told the judge she wanted Girardi to undergo a mental evaluation ... this according to the L.A. Times, which first reported the news.

As if the legal fallout couldn't get any worse ... Girardi's facing TWO more lawsuits -- one from *Robert Keese*, the other named partner in Girardi's firm, who claims Girardi owes him $506k for using his name per a deal they struck. Keese says Girardi made some payments but then stopped.

In the second lawsuit ... Girardi's partners in a venture called 1126 Wilshire filed legal docs to dissolve the partnership ... claiming Girardi fraudulently encumbered property the partnership owns worth around $7.5 million.

As we reported ... Girardi and his estranged wife, Erika, are being sued for allegedly hiding money ... claiming the break up of their marriage is actually just a sham divorce to hide assets.


----------



## purseinsanity

I really think these people who come on TV need to realize that all of their dirty little secrets will be exposed.  It never ceases to amaze me how many of them are posers!


----------



## baghagg

Wow!  I guess this all falls under "all that glitters is (not necessarily) gold"


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jmaemonte said:


> Erika Jayne's Estranged Husband Has Assets Frozen, Possible Criminal Investigation
> 
> 
> Erika Janyne's estranged husband's assets have been frozen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TMZ.com
> 'RHOBH' star Erika Jayne's estranged husband has had his assets frozen and a judge now wants prosecutors to have a look at what he allegedly did.
> 
> A federal judge said *Tom Girardi* conducted himself in an "unconscionable" manner ... finding that he misappropriated at least $2 million in client money. Even more ominous ... the judge is referring the matter to the U.S. Attorney's Office for possible criminal investigation.
> 
> The money was intended to compensate the families of victims of the Boing 737 Max, Lion Air crash. Lawyers for Girardi said their client didn't currently have the $2 mil he owes his clients ... shockingly announcing Girardi's firm has a measly $15k in the bank.
> 
> And, get this ... Girardi's lawyers said they had concerns about his mental competency, adding they were unsure if he understood the seriousness of the case. One of his lawyers told the judge she wanted Girardi to undergo a mental evaluation ... this according to the L.A. Times, which first reported the news.
> 
> As if the legal fallout couldn't get any worse ... Girardi's facing TWO more lawsuits -- one from *Robert Keese*, the other named partner in Girardi's firm, who claims Girardi owes him $506k for using his name per a deal they struck. Keese says Girardi made some payments but then stopped.
> 
> In the second lawsuit ... Girardi's partners in a venture called 1126 Wilshire filed legal docs to dissolve the partnership ... claiming Girardi fraudulently encumbered property the partnership owns worth around $7.5 million.
> 
> As we reported ... Girardi and his estranged wife, Erika, are being sued for allegedly hiding money ... claiming the break up of their marriage is actually just a sham divorce to hide assets.



I don't think the divorce is a sham. I agree with others that Erika hasn't been happy in the marriage. But she's got a profile on RHBH now and her "career". I think she had some forewarning of the financial irregularities and decided to cut her losses now and get as much as she can of the marital assets before the courts come a knockin' and also to try distance herself from any wrong doing by her husband.  

I wonder if Tom is really having issues with his mental capacity or if its a defense ploy. Wasn't there a infamous Mafia mobster in the 80's who tried this to avoid jail?


----------



## baghagg

CanuckBagLover said:


> I wonder if Tom is really having issues with his mental capacity or if its a defense ploy. Wasn't there a infamous Mafia mobster in the 80's who tried this to avoid jail?


Vincent "The Chin" Gigante lol ! Walked the streets of NYC in his bathrobe.


----------



## lulilu

The past few times Tom appeared on the show, they had very short stilted conversations, where he said stuff like "I'm proud of you kiddo" or something like that.  Not normal conversations.  I just thought he was camera shy, but a trial lawyer shouldn't be.


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't think the divorce is a sham. I agree with others that Erika hasn't been happy in the marriage. But she's got a profile on RHBH now and her "career". I think she had some forewarning of the financial irregularities and decided to cut her losses now and get as much as she can of the marital assets before the courts come a knockin' and also to try distance herself from any wrong doing by her husband.
> 
> I wonder if Tom is really having issues with his mental capacity or if its a defense ploy. Wasn't there a infamous Mafia mobster in the 80's who tried this to avoid jail?


Maybe Tom has some mafia connections and is getting ideas from their past antics?


----------



## swags

I read that the divorce is a way to free any assets so he doesn’t have to pay anything back.


----------



## purseinsanity

Yikes another lawsuit for Girardi:









						Erika Girardi's Husband Tom Sued by Law Firm Partner amid Divorce, Embezzlement Case
					

Tom Girardi's business partners are claiming he used money he owed them for "personal gain"




					people.com
				




I hope he doesn't commit suicide or something.  Seems to be a massive spiral downward.  I think they knew this was coming (probably because they stole money!) and Erika rushed to divorce.  Whether it's to save some funds or not, things seem off and fishy.  Maybe this'll knock Erika's condescending look off her face.


----------



## sydgirl

Maybe Tom is unwell and been diagnosed with something that doesn't give him much time, so they decided to move as many assets and money to Erika and to protect it all she filed for divorce? Hopefully, it's not the case...but if you're accustomed to a certain lifestyle, I guess you'd do anything to keep it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

baghagg said:


> Vincent "The Chin" Gigante lol ! Walked the streets of NYC in his bathrobe.


Thank you!!


----------



## haute okole

There‘s a lot of interest in Girardi‘s downfall here and the LA Times is clearly placing blame for their financial problems on Tom’s support of Erika’s alter ego career.  She stated that she was bored with just being married to wealthy attorney. There is another attorney in LA who live tweeted the contempt hearing in Chicago.  In that hearing, it appears Tom’s credtors are filing an involuntary bankruptcy against him.  Tom claims his law firm only has $15,000 in its accounts.  Erika is now wishing they had a prenup because when the court froze Tom’s personal assets, her assets were also frozen because this is a community property state. Apparently the day Tom was being raked over the coals and his attorney implied he has mental competence issues, Erika posted a provocative photo on Instagram and captioned “Put me on your wish list.”


----------



## TC1

^^ that's an ad for Fenty lingerie..which she is paid for. Seems like she may need the coins now more than ever.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

haute okole said:


> There‘s a lot of interest in Girardi‘s downfall here and the LA Times is clearly placing blame for their financial problems on Tom’s support of Erika’s alter ego career.  She stated that she was bored with just being married to wealthy attorney. There is another attorney in LA who live tweeted the contempt hearing in Chicago.  In that hearing, it appears Tom’s credtors are filing an involuntary bankruptcy against him.  Tom claims his law firm only has $15,000 in its accounts.  Erika is now wishing they had a prenup because when the court froze Tom’s personal assets, her assets were also frozen because this is a community property state. Apparently the day Tom was being raked over the coals and his attorney implied he has mental competence issues, Erika posted a provocative photo on Instagram and captioned “Put me on your wish list.”


Clearly Erika's  expensive spending $40,000 a month spending has not helped, but I think its unfair to blame her entirely for their financial problems.  It seems Tom made some equally bad financial decisions and he agreed to finance her lifestyle. He could have said no (unless he truly does have some mental competency issues, but I'll wait for an independent psych evaulation).


----------



## Allisonfaye

It's difficult to sustain that kind of spending for a long time. Most 1%ers float in and out of the 1% category. And Tom can't possibly be at peak performance at his age.


----------



## haute okole

Lol!  I can’t get enough of this case!  Erika!  You in danger Girl!


----------



## baghagg

Wow!


----------



## TC1

Erika just posted screenshots on her IG of texts from the chick Tom was having an affair with. It's getting REAL!
She just deleted it, but I screenshot it...


----------



## TC1




----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> View attachment 4933350


Lol!  Hilarious!  Dr. Matlock is the vaginal rejuvenation DR. that all the real housewives go to!  Hahahahaha!


----------



## bisousx

omg LOL. I didn’t know judges needed sugar daddies too. Thank you @TC1 that made my night


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> omg LOL. I didn’t know judges needed sugar daddies too. Thank you @TC1 that made my night


Sugar daddies and vaginal rejuvenations!  If you sync up the dates in the judge’s text messages, it appears these messages are from 2016.   Hmmmm, Erika is looking shadier and shadier with every post.  EDIT:  I just read somewhere that these messages are from 2011!

Tom may have encouraged Erika to do the show just like Kelsey did with Camille; a parting gift to keep that pesky wife busy so that the hubby could play.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> Sugar daddies and vaginal rejuvenations!  If you sync up the dates in the judge’s text messages, it appears these messages are from 2016.   Hmmmm, Erika is looking shadier and shadier with every post.
> 
> Tom may have encouraged Erika to do the show just like Kelsey did with Camille; a parting gift to keep that pesky wife busy so that the hubby could play.



It just goes to show that even when your husband’s an octogenarian, you can never let your guard down


----------



## baghagg

bisousx said:


> It just goes to show that even when your husband’s an octogenarian, you can never let your guard down


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA thanks to that damn "little blue pill!"

ETA:. No wonder Erika always seems pissed


----------



## baghagg

Erika Jayne reveals one of Tom Girardi's alleged mistresses
					

Erika Jayne has come forward with the name of one of her estranged husband Tom Girardi's alleged mistresses, after filing for divorce from the 81-year-old attorney in November.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## CanuckBagLover

baghagg said:


> Erika Jayne reveals one of Tom Girardi's alleged mistresses
> 
> 
> Erika Jayne has come forward with the name of one of her estranged husband Tom Girardi's alleged mistresses, after filing for divorce from the 81-year-old attorney in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


But she conveniently looked the other way as long as he will he to finance her glam squad and career, now that the money is gone and the lawsuits are coming, she's out the door...
I wonder if the allegations about DR. Bigelow are true - would love to hear from her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Allisonfaye said:


> It's difficult to sustain that kind of spending for a long time. Most 1%ers float in and out of the 1% category. And Tom can't possibly be at peak performance at his age.


You hit the nail on the head.  








						Erika Jayne's Husband Tom Girardi Testifies That He Went Through $50-$80 Million In Cash
					

The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills Star Erika Jayne's Husband Tom Girardi Testifies That He Went Through $50-$80 Million In Cash




					www.realitytea.com
				



Here's an article where Tom basically admits that's he broke now.









						Erika Jayne's Husband Tom Girardi Testifies That He Went Through $50-$80 Million In Cash
					

The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills Star Erika Jayne's Husband Tom Girardi Testifies That He Went Through $50-$80 Million In Cash




					www.realitytea.com


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> But she conveniently looked the other way as long as he will he to finance her glam squad and career, now that the money is gone and the lawsuits are coming, she's out the door...
> I wonder if the allegations about DR. Bigelow are true - would love to hear from her.



Someone posted that the IG post was taken down after the Judge threatened a defamation suit.  Erika has clearly gone off the rails.

She was also slapped with a contempt motion for listing a lot of clothes for sale on Vestiare.


----------



## haute okole

According to Law.com Girardi also got $1.5 million in PPP loans, but did not pay his employees.  Wow, they have zero conscience or shame.


----------



## TC1

As a lawyers wife, she knows she can't post that. The post and delete was a tactic


----------



## bisousx

TC1 said:


> As a lawyers wife, she knows she can't post that. The post and delete was a tactic



Yep, it’s already out there. Is it defamation if the texts are legit?


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> Yep, it’s already out there. Is it defamation if the texts are legit?


Yes.  Here in California there is a cause of action called slander per se.  Even if the texts are true, the publication of such are damaging to someone’s reputation without further explanation.   The victim may have a slander per se cause of action.  This is a bit more complicated because of what the actual texts imply.  Clearly, the texts imply that the judge had an affair with Girardi And Erika blatantly stated that Tom was effing her.  However, the texts also imply the Judge had plastic surgery performed by Dr. Matlock who is known for vaginal rejuvenation, butt lifts and his g-spot enhancer!  In addition, in one text it appears that the Tom is giving the Judge advise or vice versa about in court conduct on a case, which is NOT allowed!  This impunes the Judge in a myriad of ways both professionally and personally.


----------



## swags

Erika got a lot more interesting. I’ve found her on the boring side in recent seasons.


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> Erika got a lot more interesting. I’ve found her on the boring side in recent seasons.


+1 and +1!!!


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> Erika got a lot more interesting. I’ve found her on the boring side in recent seasons.



Except that none of this will ever be discussed on the show IMO.  She will take the party line (can't discuss legal matters) if it is ever raised.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> Except that none of this will ever be discussed on the show IMO.  She will take the party line (can't discuss legal matters) if it is ever raised.


100 percent!!!


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> Yes.  Here in California there is a cause of action called slander per se.  Even if the texts are true, the publication of such are damaging to someone’s reputation without further explanation.   The victim may have a slander per se cause of action.  This is a bit more complicated because of what the actual texts imply.  Clearly, the texts imply that the judge had an affair with Girardi And Erika blatantly stated that Tom was effing her.  However, the texts also imply the Judge had plastic surgery performed by Dr. Matlock who is known for vaginal rejuvenation, butt lifts and his g-spot enhancer!  In addition, in one text it appears that the Tom is giving the Judge advise or vice versa about in court conduct on a case, which is NOT allowed!  This impunes the Judge in a myriad of ways both professionally and personally.



Is it slanderous because the texts appear to be old (T9?) and posted now with no explanation for its relevance today, or is it because she mentioned this was the woman Tom was sleeping with but included “extra info” with no context, like the plastic surgeon and the court-related texts?

I’m trying to wrap my head around why it would be slanderous to post a screenshot of something that’s true - if that were the case, I have a small handful of friends who could’ve been sued when they were cheated on and blasted everyone involved on social media.

I’m also still baffled that a judge was behaving like a yacht girl Not that judges are morally superior to us mortals but you would think this category of role model (highly educated, highly respected and well paid) wouldn’t need a married sugar daddy to pay for trips to Saks and plastic surgery. Why even bother trying to teach young girls to be independent if this is commonplace?


----------



## haute okole

Truth is typically a defense to slander or defamation except for instances of slander per se, statements that are so inherently damaging that money damages don’t have to be proven.  In the old days it was casting aspersions on a woman’s chastity or a person’s professional integrity.  California law requires that the Judge prove damages to bring suit, and time will tell.

Erika could have picked any other text in the world, but to pick texts that imply that the judge had vaginal rejuvenation or an augmented G Spot is on another level.  In addition, another text goes to the heart of their profession by implying that they are working on the same case and texting advise to each other about the case outside of the courtroom is so wrong, she could lose her seat on the bench.

It is highly suspicious on Erika’s part that she is filing for divorce now, years and years after these texts.  I don’t think it is a coincidence that she is just disclosing these 10 year old bombshell texts now after she has been named as a defendant, been summoned to court for a contempt hearing and her assets are frozen.  Only now she is playing the victim and she is playing dirty.


----------



## Coco.lover

Not sure it was posted, but this article is definitely worth a read. https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-12-17/tom-girardi-erika-jayne-rhobh-divorce


----------



## KellyObsessed

I think her Housewives days are over.   I think Bravo (as much as Andy loves drama)  will distance themselves from this less than pretty mess.
Erica may end up having to pay spousal support to Tom, if he has no means of making a living, and she has a paying job.     I think she is screwed.    She may have been savvy enough to have secretly stashed money away, and perhaps her die hard EJ fans will still support her and she can continue to perform, but I don't think any RHOBH will want to film with her.


----------



## Coco.lover

I think they are filming the new season already and she's on the cast. The way Erika spent money on glam, choreography, stylists,  and clothes you'd think she was Madonna. Anyway, I also have a hard time believing they are broke. There must be some money stashed somewhere.


----------



## baghagg

Coco.lover said:


> Anyway, I also have a hard time believing they are broke. There must be some money stashed somewhere.



100 percent agree!!!


----------



## haute okole

Coco.lover said:


> I think they are filming the new season already and she's on the cast. The way Erika spent money on glam, choreography, stylists,  and clothes you'd think she was Madonna. Anyway, I also have a hard time believing they are broke. There must be some money stashed somewhere.


The LA Times reported that $20 million was transferred from Girardi to Erika’s entertainment company.  This was the reason she was named as a defendant in the embezzlement lawsuit by the Lion Air victims’ attorneys.  Here is a copy of the relevant portions of the Complaint.


----------



## Coco.lover

I think there’s more money even. This so messy. I feel bad that I find this so entertaining 


haute okole said:


> The LA Times reported that $20 million was transferred from Girardi to Erika’s entertainment company.  This was the reason she was named as a defendant in the embezzlement lawsuit by the Lion Air victims’ attorneys.


----------



## bisousx

I don’t feel bad about being entertained, and I say that being Erika’s biggest (or only) fan on TPF   It’s kinda hard to feel sorry for someone is open about spending $40k a month on glam, or makes songs about being expen$$ive. Kyle is a showoffy fool but even she tries to behave like a normal person at times.  I wonder if the Girardis could have avoided being sued if it weren’t for Erika’s bold on-camera statements. Sharks circle when people become famous... it happens. haven’t all the main housewives been sued by now?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Coco.lover said:


> I think they are filming the new season already and she's on the cast. The way Erika spent money on glam, choreography, stylists,  and clothes you'd think she was Madonna. Anyway, I also have a hard time believing they are broke. There must be some money stashed somewhere.


Either that or she's not paying the bills... (it seemed to me she cut down on her entourage last season).  Since they are already filming I expect we'll see her, but if gets worse, I could her role being edited down and not be asked back next season. I agree that  Andy won't want the bad press of being associated with a couple who (allegedly for now) swindled widows and orphans out of millions.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisousx said:


> I don’t feel bad about being entertained, and I say that being Erika’s biggest (or only) fan on TPF   It’s kinda hard to feel sorry for someone is open about spending $40k a month on glam, or makes songs about being expen$$ive. Kyle is a showoffy fool but even she tries to behave like a normal person at times.  I wonder if the Girardis could have avoided being sued if it weren’t for Erika’s bold on-camera statements. Sharks circle when people become famous... it happens. haven’t all the main housewives been sued by now?


Sure didn't help, but if the allegations are true, it would have come out eventually I think, we just wouldn't heard about it in the media as much.


----------



## purseinsanity

This is why you don’t marry for money!  And if you do, don’t act like you’re suddenly better than everyone else!  (Ahem, Erika )



lulilu said:


> Except that none of this will ever be discussed on the show IMO.  She will take the party line (can't discuss legal matters) if it is ever raised.


And claim it’s all BS and was settled 



haute okole said:


> Truth is typically a defense to slander or defamation except for instances of slander per se, statements that are so inherently damaging that money damages don’t have to be proven.  In the old days it was casting aspersions on a woman’s chastity or a person’s professional integrity.  California law requires that the Judge prove damages to bring suit, and time will tell.
> 
> Erika could have picked any other text in the world, but to pick texts that imply that the judge had vaginal rejuvenation or an augmented G Spot is on another level.  In addition, another text goes to the heart of their profession by implying that they are working on the same case and texting advise to each other about the case outside of the courtroom is so wrong, she could lose her seat on the bench.
> 
> It is highly suspicious on Erika’s part that she is filing for divorce now, years and years after these texts.  I don’t think it is a coincidence that she is just disclosing these 10 year old bombshell texts now after she has been named as a defendant, been summoned to court for a contempt hearing and her assets are frozen.  Only now she is playing the victim and she is playing dirty.


I love all of your legal insight!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Coco.lover said:


> Not sure it was posted, but this article is definitely worth a read. https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-12-17/tom-girardi-erika-jayne-rhobh-divorce



Wow. They are really done.


----------



## baghagg

Allisonfaye said:


> Wow. They are really done.


It certainly appears that way..


----------



## beekmanhill

It is worse than I thought.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Erika Jayne's Attorney Says She Shouldn't Be Involved In Tom Girardi's Lawsuits
					

Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills Star Erika Jayne's Attorney Questions Her Role In Tom Girardi's Lawsuits During Court Appearance




					www.realitytea.com


----------



## bisousx

The LA Times article 

What’s sad is that Tom might have gotten away with it if the victims got stuck with the wrong judge and lost the will or money to continue fighting.

_“Your claim that I used one penny of the funds for my ‘lifestyle’ is total fraud,” he steamed in a letter to LFG’s lawyers. “Four judges called me after they saw the lying materials. ... *Every one of them stated [the opposing lawyers] better not come in his courtroom*.”_

I suppose after dumping millions into other corrupt individuals’ campaigns and receiving favors in return, the Girardis felt invincible.


----------



## beekmanhill

Too bad he can't get a ***** pardon, but he appears to be a ********.

If he was part owner of Chasen's and was eating at Mortons, he had a yen for the high life before he met Erika. Didn't she say she met him at a coffeeshop?  Chasen's was a very famous celebrity hangout restaurant going back to the 50's.   It wasn't a coffeeshop.  
It's puzzling how he went through so much money, even with Erika's excess spending.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Too bad he can't get a ***** pardon, but he appears to be a ********.
> 
> If he was part owner of Chasen's and was eating at Mortons, he had a yen for the high life before he met Erika. Didn't she say she met him at a coffeeshop?  Chasen's was a very famous celebrity hangout restaurant going back to the 50's.   It wasn't a coffeeshop.
> It's puzzling how he went through so much money, even with Erika's excess spending.


Wasn't he married before? Maybe his first wife got significant portion of his assets? Which wouldn't help.


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> Wasn't he married before? Maybe his first wife got significant portion of his assets? Which wouldn't help.


I’m pretty sure Erika is his third wife.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> Wasn't he married before? Maybe his first wife got significant portion of his assets? Which wouldn't help.


Yes, the other wife is going after him too.  He stopped paying her alimony; the article doesn't say when he stopped.  They divorced in 1983.  She got 10K a month which was a lot of money then.

"Girardi’s first wife, with whom he split in 1983, revived a case that had sat dormant for decades to complain that her $10,000-a-month alimony payments had stopped abruptly, court records show. "


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> Too bad he can't get a ***** pardon, but he appears to be a ********.
> 
> If he was part owner of Chasen's and was eating at Mortons, he had a yen for the high life before he met Erika. Didn't she say she met him at a coffeeshop?  Chasen's was a very famous celebrity hangout restaurant going back to the 50's.   It wasn't a coffeeshop.
> It's puzzling how he went through so much money, even with Erika's excess spending.


I think Erika was a waitress in a cocktail bar.. And I don't think it was as high end as Chasen's or Morton's.


----------



## baghagg

chowlover2 said:


> I think Erika was a waitress in a cocktail bar.. And I don't think it was as high end as Chasen's or Morton's.


I never bought her story as to how she met her husband-to-be, who in all likelihood was married to wife number 2 at the time... I'll bet her co-workers/former co-workers all know how they met, and I'll also bet that was partially contributory to the tension we saw early on between Erika and LVP.


----------



## CeeJay

beekmanhill said:


> Too bad he can't get a ***** pardon, but he appears to be a ********.
> 
> If he was part owner of Chasen's and was eating at Mortons, he had a yen for the high life before he met Erika. Didn't she say she met him at a coffeeshop?  Chasen's was a very famous celebrity hangout restaurant going back to the 50's.   It wasn't a coffeeshop.
> It's puzzling how he went through so much money, even with Erika's excess spending.


Thank you .. 100% correct, and the story I heard some years back, was that he met her at some "Titty-Bar" NOT Chasen's!!!  I had to laugh when I read that latest falsehood, her working at Chasen's - HA!


----------



## CeeJay

baghagg said:


> I never bought her story as to how she met her husband-to-be, who in all likelihood was married to wife number 2 at the time... I'll bet her co-workers/former co-workers all know how they met, and I'll also bet that was partially contributory to the tension we saw early on between Erika and LVP.


*BINGO*!! .. I sensed very early on that LVP knew the 'real-deal' between these 2, and that is why she was rather cheeky in her "questioning" of their (ahem) 'relationship'.


----------



## LemonDrop

there are cocktail waitresses in titty bars


----------



## Allisonfaye

Noticeably absent from any bios of Tom Girardi are the years of his divorces.


----------



## purseinsanity

CeeJay said:


> *BINGO*!! .. I sensed very early on that LVP knew the 'real-deal' between these 2, and that is why she was rather cheeky in her "questioning" of their (ahem) 'relationship'.


I wonder if LVP is salivating at these things in the news.  I wonder if the others are salivating at LVP's restaurant closures, especially in these times?  None of them are real friends.


----------



## bisousx

purseinsanity said:


> I wonder if LVP is salivating at these things in the news.  I wonder if the others are salivating at LVP's restaurant closures, especially in these times?  None of them are real friends.



LVP has a number of lawsuits to deal with herself, including a sexual harassment suit against her Vanderpump Dogs foundation. I’d think Lisa would be too busy with her own problems, but then again, we’re never too busy for a juicy bit of gossip right?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Erika Jayne Faces More Troubles For Doxxing Tom Girard's Alleged Mistress, Justice Tricia A. Bigelow
					

Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills Star Erika Jayne Faces More Troubles For Doxxing Her Husband Tom Girard's Alleged Mistress, Justice Tricia A. Bigelow




					www.realitytea.com


----------



## purseinsanity

Erika Jayne and Tom Girardi’s Divorce, Legal Woes: Everything We Know
					

‘Real Housewives of Beverly Hills’ star Erika Jayne filed for divorce from powerhouse attorney Tom Girardi in November 2020 — here’s everything we know




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## Chanel4Eva

They said on Wendy today that Tom never went to see Erika in Chicago and she is online dating now.


----------



## LemonDrop

Chanel4Eva said:


> They said on Wendy today that Tom never went to see Erika in Chicago and she is online dating now.


Whether they were having sex or not he had been a part of her life for over 20 years.  I bet she really really wanted to share this moment with him.


----------



## TC1

Chanel4Eva said:


> They said on Wendy today that Tom never went to see Erika in Chicago and she is online dating now.


She said on the reunion that Tom didn't see her. So, that's been out for awhile. Isn't it difficult to date when the state is pretty much shut down? lol
She's certainly been posting more on her IG lately.


----------



## bisbee

I am certainly not in the same category as Erika, but after my separation, I didn’t date for a year.  What is with these women that they can’t be alone...men date immediately, but most women take some time, in my experience.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisbee said:


> I am certainly not in the same category as Erika, but after my separation, I didn’t date for a year.  What is with these women that they can’t be alone...men date immediately, but most women take some time, in my experience.


A woman who gets her entire self esteem and sense of self worth from being considered attractive and sexy to men...


----------



## sgj99

From the beginning of Erika joining the cast there has always been a weird vibe in the few scenes between Erika and Tom, there was never any chemistry between the two.  He came across as her rich uncle


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> From the beginning of Erika joining the cast there has always been a weird vibe in the few scenes between Erika and Tom, there was never any chemistry between the two.  *He came across as her rich uncle
> *




Or grandpa


----------



## meazar

Today in the New York Times:

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/13/...ardi-boeing.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## CeeJay

bisbee said:


> I am certainly not in the same category as Erika, but after my separation, I didn’t date for a year.  What is with these women that they can’t be alone...men date immediately, but most women take some time, in my experience.





CanuckBagLover said:


> A woman who gets her entire self esteem and sense of self worth from being considered attractive and sexy to men...


Same here @bisbee could never understand that .. I wanted to be *LEFT ALONE* after a break-up!  In addition, @CanuckBagLover .. this was my 4-times married sister who got taken to the cleaners after 2 of them; she *FINALLY* learned her mistake .. sad though!


----------



## CeeJay

meazar said:


> Today in the New York Times:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/13/...ardi-boeing.html?referringSource=articleShare


You beat me to it, but wow ..


----------



## LemonDrop

After my divorce I didn't date for a year.  I started a whole new life.  I decorated a new apartment. I still remember having fresh flowers, lighting candles, cooking pasta and listening to Etta James and just enjoying every minute alone.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Tom Girardi's Brother Files for Conservatorship amid Legal Troubles and Split from Estranged Wife Erika
					

In the petition for appointment of conservator, Tom's "current condition" is described as "sadly deteriorated to the point where he cannot care for himself without assistance"




					people.com


----------



## CanuckBagLover

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Tom Girardi's Brother Files for Conservatorship amid Legal Troubles and Split from Estranged Wife Erika
> 
> 
> In the petition for appointment of conservator, Tom's "current condition" is described as "sadly deteriorated to the point where he cannot care for himself without assistance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



Interesting and sad.  It makes sense now that Erika asked the court not to grant spousal support to Tom. I always wondered about that since he was supposed to have so much money so why would he be asking her for support?.  

I seems to me that she must have known about their impending financial troubles and was trying to get as much out as she could  and that Tom was unable to provide for himself (assuming what is stated is true about his mental capacity. And I'm increasingly believing it is).  

Which if true, is pretty cold.  He provided her with a very nice lifestyle (well beyond what she was making as a waitress), foolishly funded her Erika Jayne "career" and now she dumps when he needs taken care of.  I wonder how long is mental capacity issues have been going on.  The few times he was on the show he seemed alright, but I also know people dealing with dementia or alzemiers can have times when they are quite lucid and other times when they were not.  Just wondering if she took advantage of his mental problems...  

(As you can see I'm no Erika fan).


----------



## bisousx

While it is very much possible that this could be true, Tom is also at an age where he could feign memory loss and dementia to his defense in the middle of his court issues. I unfortunately have seen an older couple who faked cancer and exaggerated illnesses to borrow money from friends. I would know, my parents were victims of this scam.

Erika needs to tell all.


----------



## lulilu

bisousx said:


> While it is very much possible that this could be true, Tom is also at an age where he could feign memory loss and dementia to his defense in the middle of his court issues. I unfortunately have seen an older couple who faked cancer and exaggerated illnesses to borrow money from friends. I would know, my parents were victims of this scam.
> 
> Erika needs to tell all.



The court clearly did not think too much of this mental loss claim when it immediately denied the motion and pushed the case forward.  I am waiting for Tom to do a Vinny the Chin impression and start walking around Beverly Hills in his bathrobe.  I find this disgusting.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> The court clearly did not think too much of this mental loss claim when it immediately denied the motion and pushed the case forward.  I am waiting for Tom to do a Vinny the Chin impression and start walking around Beverly Hills in his bathrobe.  I find this disgusting.


interesting didn't know that


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> interesting didn't know that



There are so many tabloid stories trying to capitalize on this situation, it's hard to know what's true.  I did see a copy of an order rejecting the brother's motion in one matter, but I think there are several pending cases.  I saw another article recently that expanded on the brother's claims that Tom cannot care for himself and has no real hold on the reality of his financial situation.  IDK what case that was in though.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CanuckBagLover said:


> Interesting and sad.  It makes sense now that Erika asked the court not to grant spousal support to Tom. I always wondered about that since he was supposed to have so much money so why would he be asking her for support?.
> 
> I seems to me that she must have known about their impending financial troubles and was trying to get as much out as she could  and that Tom was unable to provide for himself (assuming what is stated is true about his mental capacity. And I'm increasingly believing it is).
> 
> Which if true, is pretty cold.  He provided her with a very nice lifestyle (well beyond what she was making as a waitress), foolishly funded her Erika Jayne "career" and *now she dumps when he needs taken care of. * I wonder how long is mental capacity issues have been going on.  The few times he was on the show he seemed alright, but I also know people dealing with dementia or alzemiers can have times when they are quite lucid and other times when they were not.  Just wondering if she took advantage of his mental problems...
> 
> (As you can see I'm no Erika fan).



She is disgusting. She used him for what she could bleed out of him and now she leaves him?  She is sickening.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Erika Jayne Moves Into $1.5 Million Home Amid Numerous Legal And Financial Issues
					

Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills Star Erika Jayne Moves Out Of Pasadena Mansion And Into $1.5 Million Home Amid Numerous Legal And Financial Issues




					www.realitytea.com


----------



## lulilu

^^^ it's a rental


----------



## 1LV

Erika is about to find out who her real friends are (if she hasn’t already).


----------



## luckylove

1LV said:


> Erika is about to find out who her real friends are (if she hasn’t already).



She always seemed to have a tough time really connecting with women on a deeper level. She always seemed rather guarded. I don't know how deep any of her non paid relationships go. I guess time will tell.


----------



## 1LV

luckylove said:


> She always seemed to have a tough time really connecting with women on a deeper level. She always seemed rather guarded. I don't know how deep any of her non paid relationships go. I guess time will tell.


I completely agree.


----------



## swags

I can hear Kyle and Rinna saying how bad they feel for Erika and they need to cheer her up with a girls trip.
Then Rinna will get upset that Erika isn’t being open enough about her legal troubles.


----------



## Tivo

swags said:


> I can hear Kyle and Rinna saying how bad they feel for Erika and they need to cheer her up with a girls trip.
> Then Rinna will get upset that Erika isn’t being open enough about her legal troubles.


Erika will be the new Denise. We’ll see how she handles it


----------



## 1LV

Tivo said:


> Erika will be the new Denise. We’ll see how she handles it


I wonder if Lisa will be as mouthy with Erika as she as been with some of the others.  Or does she know who to push and who not to push?


----------



## CeeJay

lulilu said:


> ^^^ it's a rental


.. she wouldn't have been able to buy a place like that in Hancock Park (an up and coming area of LA).  I also think the article misquoted the amount the house WOULD have been if it was a purchase; that type of house in that area is going to cost a heck of a lot more!  

Like some of the rest of you though, so much for "through thick or thin" right?  Look, I don't think Tom is any 'angel', but he did fund her crap (I think her talent level = ZERO) and an obviously $$$-tune, so .. now he doesn't have the funds anymore? .. POOF, she's off???  I think you can tell I've never been a huge fan of her either and this is when I wish LVP was back on the show because, yeah .. is Rinna going to take Erika on? .. doubt it, but I think we all know that LVP sure as heck would!!!!!!!!!!  Nuts .. I would have actually tuned in for some of that; haven't watched the show for some time!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

For some reason, I think all the drama going on in Erika's life will be barely mentioned, except for an awknowlegment of her separation from Tom - she'll throw out some garbage about growing apart and his infidelities to play the victim.  And as posted above, Kyle will use this as an excuse for a girls trip somewhere to cheer her up.


----------



## 1LV

Just listened to an associate of Tom Girardi on a Heather McDonald podcast.  This woman worked with him for years, and her take on Tom and Erika was pretty interesting.


----------



## sgj99

1LV said:


> Just listened to an associate of Tom Girardi on a Heather McDonald podcast.  This woman worked with him for years, and her take on Tom and Erika was pretty interesting.


Please give us a summary


----------



## maris.crane

Tivo said:


> Erika will be the new Denise. We’ll see how she handles it



Unfortunately for her, Erika has never come across as charming or really likeable. I can’t see people having much sympathy if it’s a gang-up-on-one-cast member. Again.

Yet. Even if it’s a snooze, I’ll still watch.


----------



## purseinsanity

1LV said:


> Just listened to an associate of Tom Girardi on a Heather McDonald podcast.  This woman worked with him for years, and her take on Tom and Erika was pretty interesting.


Pray tell!!


----------



## 1LV

@sgj99 and @purseinsanity - 
“Kimberly Archie a former employee and friend of Tom Girardi gives the Juicy Scoop on working for this legal legend!  Archie tells all of the details about the cases and on how Girardi re-victimized his clients.  Erika Jayne strange Instagrams about this make us question her PR stratedy.  You will never feel the same about this scandal after hearing this!” 

Kimberly Archie was mentored by Tom, is friends with the mother of the young man badly burned in an explosion. Has an insiders perspective and talks about how her opinion of him changed over time & why.  Says Erika is proof money can’t buy class, and that she left when the money ran out.  Also said she’d like to put Erika in a room with the victims they’ve swindled and have her talk to them about her Glam Squad, or something along those lines.

As often as not podcasts are background noise for me.  This one I actually restarted a few minutes in, sat down and listened.  Found it interesting and informative.  It came across as more factual than gossipy.


----------



## lulilu

I read that Tom was a shady lawyer who swindled his clients' money for many years (allegedly).  And that it was well known in the CA bar.


----------



## CeeJay

You know, I was just wondering .. if Tom's $$$ into Erika's business, was in some respects .. blackmail on her part?!?!  Maybe she knew that he had swindled many of his clients, and in order to keep her mouth shut, she told him to bankroll her stupid business?  Look, she knew what she was getting into being the wife of a prominent LA attorney, and all of a sudden a few years later, she tells him that she needs $$$ for her business?!?!!?  Just makes me wonder, and of course .. that would mean that she knows a lot more than she is leading on to ..


----------



## TC1

CeeJay said:


> You know, I was just wondering .. if Tom's $$$ into Erika's business, was in some respects .. blackmail on her part?!?!  Maybe she knew that he had swindled many of his clients, and in order to keep her mouth shut, she told him to bankroll her stupid business?  Look, she knew what she was getting into being the wife of a prominent LA attorney, and all of a sudden a few years later, she tells him that she needs $$$ for her business?!?!!?  Just makes me wonder, and of course .. that would mean that she knows a lot more than she is leading on to ..


Haven't they been together 20 years? oh, she DEF knows where the bodies are buried (so to speak)


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Haven't they been together 20 years? oh, she DEF knows where the bodies are buried (so to speak)



I read somewhere that she has signed corporate documents for the lawfirm.  She must be an officer of the company or somehow in the know.  Didn't she even wonder how the firm could lend her company all those millions of dollars?


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I read somewhere that she has signed corporate documents for the lawfirm.  She must be an officer of the company or somehow in the know.  Didn't she even wonder how the firm could lend her company all those millions of dollars?


Feigned ignorance is bliss.


----------



## swags

She basically robbed people to make a songs like the gem that starts out “my kitty is a python”
Pathetic.


----------



## bagshopr

I have no sympathy for you, Erika. Tom picked you up from nothing, took care of you and your son, and financed your pathetic faux stage career because you were bored. Early on, you figured out what was going on with his practice and his personal life. When things got rough and came out to the public, you bailed. What happened to "for better, for worse?"  If Tom really has health issues , then you need to stick by him. You owe him.


----------



## bisbee

I agree...no sympathy for Erika.  Always thought she was a “gold digger”...and so, so thirsty.  Any woman who sings a song called “Pat the Puss” is questionable to me.  And yes, I feel the same about a man who would behave in that manner.  (I’m not including sex workers who do that to survive...Erika is not in that category.)


----------



## TC1

I'm not going to defend Erika..But hey, If Tom was out paying for vag rejuventation for other side chicks (one that we KNOW of) I'm sure over the years there were more. It's not up to her to stay aroud and "take care of him" in his old age. Clearly there was no loyalty on his end either.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I'm not going to defend Erika..But hey, If Tom was out paying for vag rejuventation for other side chicks (one that we KNOW of) I'm sure over the years there were more. It's not up to her to stay aroud and "take care of him" in his old age. Clearly there was no loyalty on his end either.


I agree, but I highly doubt she married him for love.  It was purely a financial decision for her.  To marry someone 25 years older than you and wealthy, I'm sure there are certain understandings.  She was a nobody.  For her to now claim she's a victim?  Bugger off Erika.  I'm sure she knew what she was getting into.  I have no sympathy for women who marry solely for money, or those who cheat with a married man then marry them.  Once a cheater, always a cheater.  There's always a price to pay.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> I'm not going to defend Erika..But hey, If Tom was out paying for vag rejuventation for other side chicks (one that we KNOW of) I'm sure over the years there were more. It's not up to her to stay aroud and "take care of him" in his old age. Clearly there was no loyalty on his end either.


Fair point = But she conveniently looked the other away (both with respect to his infidelities and his financial misdoings), and reaped the benefits of staying married until it wasn't convenient for her any more...Just a lot of hyprocisy and she only brought up the infidelities  to play the victim card.  And she had to back down on one claim with respect to the judge, I believe.


----------



## bisousx

Erika’s bailing because Tom’s involved with or accused of some horrible things that no one in their right mind would want to be associated with. She might even be involved herself. But if she’s not involved, marriage is not a reason to go down in flames alongside your husband if he wants to rob orphans, widows, lenders and business partners.


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> Fair point = But she conveniently looked the other away (both with respect to his infidelities and his financial misdoings), and reaped the benefits of staying married until it wasn't convenient for her any more...Just a lot of hyprocisy and she only brought up the infidelities  to play the victim card.  *And she had to back down on one claim with respect to the judge*, I believe.


She shouldn't play legal hardball with someone much more educated in the matter.  Sticking your nose up in the air and acting superiorly over others does not make you highly intelligent.  Go back to patting your puss Erika.


----------



## Coco.lover

Super interesting article about the Girardi mess. I have NO SYMPATHY for Erika. She had to know what was going on. 








						Girardi Gained Their Trust, But Left Them With Regret - Law360
					

In an airy conference room overlooking downtown San Francisco, celebrity trial lawyer Thomas V. Girardi looked into Kathy Ruigomez's sleepless eyes and told her everything was going to be all right.




					www.law360.com


----------



## Coco.lover

As a side note  I wonder if she will be giving all her cartier and chanel to pay back the victims.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Coco.lover said:


> Super interesting article about the Girardi mess. I have NO SYMPATHY for Erika. She had to know what was going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girardi Gained Their Trust, But Left Them With Regret - Law360
> 
> 
> In an airy conference room overlooking downtown San Francisco, celebrity trial lawyer Thomas V. Girardi looked into Kathy Ruigomez's sleepless eyes and told her everything was going to be all right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.law360.com


Wow!  Just wow!  How awful. Beyond contempt.  Erika may not have known everything but I can't believe she didn't know some of it.  She should be cut from the show. I don't want to see her flouting her designer clothes that were funded by exploiting poor, vulnerable people.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Coco.lover said:


> As a side note  I wonder if she will be giving all her cartier and chanel to pay back the victims.


When Hell freezes over....


----------



## bisousx

Coco.lover said:


> Super interesting article about the Girardi mess. I have NO SYMPATHY for Erika. She had to know what was going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girardi Gained Their Trust, But Left Them With Regret - Law360
> 
> 
> In an airy conference room overlooking downtown San Francisco, celebrity trial lawyer Thomas V. Girardi looked into Kathy Ruigomez's sleepless eyes and told her everything was going to be all right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.law360.com



After seeing this, it is hard to believe that Erika didn’t know anything. Can’t defend her anymore. My attorney once told me that it is near impossible to get disbarred in California unless you have misappropriated your client’s funds or something like that. Tom’s been accused of it many times and got away with it for years  on top of that, they decided to flaunt everything by going on a TV show. This is so bad.


----------



## purseinsanity

Coco.lover said:


> As a side note  I wonder if she will be giving all her cartier and chanel to pay back the victims.


I wondered the same thing!  That one ring she had on is several hundred thousand alone.


----------



## Tivo

bisousx said:


> After seeing this, it is hard to believe that Erika didn’t know anything. Can’t defend her anymore. My attorney once told me that it is near impossible to get disbarred in California unless you have misappropriated your client’s funds or something like that. Tom’s been accused of it many times and got away with it for years  on top of that, they decided to flaunt everything by going on a TV show. This is so bad.


Is this Theresa and Joe levels of bad?


----------



## Coco.lover

I would say this is worse. Theresa didn’t steal from orphaned children, widows, cancer patients, or burn victims. Toms clients were victims twice 


Tivo said:


> Is this Theresa and Joe levels of bad?


----------



## bisousx

Tivo said:


> Is this Theresa and Joe levels of bad?



IMO it’s worse because Tom has a fiduciary duty to his clients! And there’s no way a wife wouldn’t know what her husband is being sued for, over and over and over.  Shocking to see it started all the way back in 2001. I gave them the benefit of the doubt because it looked like people were coming out of the woodworks after the show, but since the client lawsuits span from 2001, yeah.. no excuses.

From the article:


Client Lawsuits

Several former clients have filed lawsuits over the years against Girardi Keese alleging misappropriated funds. These include:

2001
Robert Anzures et al. v. Girardi Keese et al.

About 80 former Lockheed employees allege Girardi misappropriated funds from a settlement for on-the-job exposure to chemicals. The case settled for an undisclosed amount in 2005.

The case is Robert Anzures et al. v. Girardi Keese et al., case number VC035337, in the Superior Court for the State of California, County of Los Angeles.

2008
Luis Gutierrez v. Thomas V. Girardi et al.

Additional Lockheed employees allege Girardi misappropriated funds from a settlement for on-the-job exposure to chemicals. A California judge dismissed the case as time-barred, which was upheld on appeal.

The case is Luis Gutierrez v. Thomas V. Girardi et al., case number BC400560, in the Superior Court for the State of California, County of Los Angeles.

2011
Prakashpalan et al. v. Engstrom Lipscomb & Lack

Victims of the 1994 Northridge earthquake allege Girardi Keese and other firms misappropriated funds from an insurance coverage settlement. The case was dismissed as time-barred.

The case is Prakashpalan et al. v. Engstrom Lipscomb & Lack, case number SC112882, in the Superior Court of the State of California, County of Los Angeles.

2012
Britton v. Girardi

Additional victims of the 1994 Northridge earthquake allege Girardi misappropriated funds from an insurance coverage settlement. The case was ultimately dismissed as time-barred, with an appellate panel using the Prakashpalan case as precedent.

The case is Britton v. Girardi, case number BC492978, in the Superior Court of the State of California, County of Los Angeles.

2014
Judith Allen et al. v. Girardi Keese

Elderly patients allege Girardi misappropriated funds from a deal to resolve claims that the hormone-replacement drug Prempro caused their cancer. Girardi settled the case for an undisclosed amount after the plaintiffs' counsel obtained Girardi Keese's bank records and filed a detailed motion for contempt.

The case is Judith Allen et al. v. Girardi Keese, case number 2:14-cv-02721, in the U.S. District Court for the Central District of California.

2016
Kranich v. Girardi et al.

Kranich, another former Lockheed employee, allegesGirardi misappropriated funds from a settlement for on-the-job exposure to chemicals. Kranich further accused Girardi of stealing $8.5 million from a batch of settlements, saying the attorney in 2005 used $3.5 million of that sum to settle a previous Lockheed settlement-skimming suit. Kranich's case was dismissedas time-barred.

The case is Kranich v. Girardi et al., case number 2:16-cv-01209, in the U.S. District Court for the Central District of California.

2017
Richard Fair v. Thomas V. Girardi et al.

Residents of the Carousel housing tract in Carson, California, allege Girardi misappropriated funds from a settlement reached with Shell Oil Co. and Dole Food Co. to resolve claims the companies concealed that their neighborhood was built on a toxic waste dump. Girardi Keese tried and failed to have the case transferred to a retired judge in 2019. The case is pending.

The case is Richard Fair v. Thomas V. Girardi et al., case number BC665472, in the Superior Court of the State of California, County of Los Angeles.

2019
Joseph Ruigomez et al. v. Girardi Keese et al.

A family whose home was destroyed in the 2010 San Bruno natural gas pipeline explosion alleges Girardi took millions of dollars from their settlement with Pacific Gas & Electric Co. Girardi settled the case for $12 million in 2020 but has not paid the full amount.

The case is Joseph Ruigomez et al. v. Girardi Keese et al., case number 19STCV22296, in the Superior Court of the State of California, County of Los Angeles.

2020
Judy Selberg v. Thomas V. Girardi et al.

A woman whose husband died in a boating accident alleges Girardi took $450,000 of her $500,000 wrongful death settlement. The case is pending.

The case is Judy Selberg v. Thomas V. Girardi et al., case number 20STCV41541, in the Superior Court of the State of California, County of Los Angeles.

In re: Lion Air Flight JT 610 Crash

Five clients allege Girardi took at least $2 million from settlements reached with Boeing over the deaths of their relatives in a 2018 plane crash. Edelson alerted the Chicago federal judge overseeing the case in December about the missing funds. An attorney for Girardi and his law firm admitted the money was missing from a trust account, prompting the judge to freeze the assets of Girardi and Girardi Keese.

The case is In re: Lion Air Flight JT 610 Crash, case number 1:18-cv-07686, in the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of Illinois.

In re: Thomas Vincent Girardi / Girardi Keese

In bankruptcy proceedings, at least two additional former Girardi Keese clients have so far filed claims totaling about $2 million against Girardi and the firm. One of the cases involved a woman who had reached a settlement with a retailer and a car seat manufacturer after her child was left severely disabled in a car collision.

The bankruptcy cases are In re: Thomas Vincent Girardi, case number 2:20-bk-21020, and In re: Girardi Keese, case number 2:20-bk-21022, in the U.S. Bankruptcy Court for the Central District of California.


----------



## Coco.lover

she should go to jail with him if she doesn’t turn over the goods. 





CanuckBagLover said:


> When Hell freezes over....


----------



## Coco.lover

She left him because he ran out of money not because she found out about everything. 
He took judges on a cruise and would request that cases be transferred to certain judges. When clients would sue, he would get certain judges to dismiss the case. It’s disgusting.


----------



## TC1

bisousx said:


> IMO it’s worse because Tom has a fiduciary duty to his clients! And there’s no way a wife wouldn’t know what her husband is being sued for, over and over and over.  Shocking to see it started all the way back in 2001. I gave them the benefit of the doubt because it looked like people were coming out of the woodworks after the show, but since the client lawsuits span from 2001, yeah.. no excuses.
> 
> From the article:
> 
> 
> Client Lawsuits
> 
> Several former clients have filed lawsuits over the years against Girardi Keese alleging misappropriated funds. These include:
> 
> 2001
> Robert Anzures et al. v. Girardi Keese et al.
> 
> About 80 former Lockheed employees allege Girardi misappropriated funds from a settlement for on-the-job exposure to chemicals. The case settled for an undisclosed amount in 2005.
> 
> The case is Robert Anzures et al. v. Girardi Keese et al., case number VC035337, in the Superior Court for the State of California, County of Los Angeles.
> 
> 2008
> Luis Gutierrez v. Thomas V. Girardi et al.
> 
> Additional Lockheed employees allege Girardi misappropriated funds from a settlement for on-the-job exposure to chemicals. A California judge dismissed the case as time-barred, which was upheld on appeal.
> 
> The case is Luis Gutierrez v. Thomas V. Girardi et al., case number BC400560, in the Superior Court for the State of California, County of Los Angeles.
> 
> 2011
> Prakashpalan et al. v. Engstrom Lipscomb & Lack
> 
> Victims of the 1994 Northridge earthquake allege Girardi Keese and other firms misappropriated funds from an insurance coverage settlement. The case was dismissed as time-barred.
> 
> The case is Prakashpalan et al. v. Engstrom Lipscomb & Lack, case number SC112882, in the Superior Court of the State of California, County of Los Angeles.
> 
> 2012
> Britton v. Girardi
> 
> Additional victims of the 1994 Northridge earthquake allege Girardi misappropriated funds from an insurance coverage settlement. The case was ultimately dismissed as time-barred, with an appellate panel using the Prakashpalan case as precedent.
> 
> The case is Britton v. Girardi, case number BC492978, in the Superior Court of the State of California, County of Los Angeles.
> 
> 2014
> Judith Allen et al. v. Girardi Keese
> 
> Elderly patients allege Girardi misappropriated funds from a deal to resolve claims that the hormone-replacement drug Prempro caused their cancer. Girardi settled the case for an undisclosed amount after the plaintiffs' counsel obtained Girardi Keese's bank records and filed a detailed motion for contempt.
> 
> The case is Judith Allen et al. v. Girardi Keese, case number 2:14-cv-02721, in the U.S. District Court for the Central District of California.
> 
> 2016
> Kranich v. Girardi et al.
> 
> Kranich, another former Lockheed employee, allegesGirardi misappropriated funds from a settlement for on-the-job exposure to chemicals. Kranich further accused Girardi of stealing $8.5 million from a batch of settlements, saying the attorney in 2005 used $3.5 million of that sum to settle a previous Lockheed settlement-skimming suit. Kranich's case was dismissedas time-barred.
> 
> The case is Kranich v. Girardi et al., case number 2:16-cv-01209, in the U.S. District Court for the Central District of California.
> 
> 2017
> Richard Fair v. Thomas V. Girardi et al.
> 
> Residents of the Carousel housing tract in Carson, California, allege Girardi misappropriated funds from a settlement reached with Shell Oil Co. and Dole Food Co. to resolve claims the companies concealed that their neighborhood was built on a toxic waste dump. Girardi Keese tried and failed to have the case transferred to a retired judge in 2019. The case is pending.
> 
> The case is Richard Fair v. Thomas V. Girardi et al., case number BC665472, in the Superior Court of the State of California, County of Los Angeles.
> 
> 2019
> Joseph Ruigomez et al. v. Girardi Keese et al.
> 
> A family whose home was destroyed in the 2010 San Bruno natural gas pipeline explosion alleges Girardi took millions of dollars from their settlement with Pacific Gas & Electric Co. Girardi settled the case for $12 million in 2020 but has not paid the full amount.
> 
> The case is Joseph Ruigomez et al. v. Girardi Keese et al., case number 19STCV22296, in the Superior Court of the State of California, County of Los Angeles.
> 
> 2020
> Judy Selberg v. Thomas V. Girardi et al.
> 
> A woman whose husband died in a boating accident alleges Girardi took $450,000 of her $500,000 wrongful death settlement. The case is pending.
> 
> The case is Judy Selberg v. Thomas V. Girardi et al., case number 20STCV41541, in the Superior Court of the State of California, County of Los Angeles.
> 
> In re: Lion Air Flight JT 610 Crash
> 
> Five clients allege Girardi took at least $2 million from settlements reached with Boeing over the deaths of their relatives in a 2018 plane crash. Edelson alerted the Chicago federal judge overseeing the case in December about the missing funds. An attorney for Girardi and his law firm admitted the money was missing from a trust account, prompting the judge to freeze the assets of Girardi and Girardi Keese.
> 
> The case is In re: Lion Air Flight JT 610 Crash, case number 1:18-cv-07686, in the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of Illinois.
> 
> In re: Thomas Vincent Girardi / Girardi Keese
> 
> In bankruptcy proceedings, at least two additional former Girardi Keese clients have so far filed claims totaling about $2 million against Girardi and the firm. One of the cases involved a woman who had reached a settlement with a retailer and a car seat manufacturer after her child was left severely disabled in a car collision.
> 
> The bankruptcy cases are In re: Thomas Vincent Girardi, case number 2:20-bk-21020, and In re: Girardi Keese, case number 2:20-bk-21022, in the U.S. Bankruptcy Court for the Central District of California.


Thank you for posting this!


----------



## baghagg

Erica may not have known the extent of all this, she did not work in his office.  His judicial paramour, however, must have heard rumblings over the years through the legal community as it sounds like it may have been semi-common knowledge therein.. :shame:


----------



## Allisonfaye

So Tom was basically the Bernie Madoff of litigation attorneys.

I remember my husband telling me about how the insurers (he works for one) were sued after the Northridge quake. His take was that his company (which I will not mention) paid out and then some but got sued as they do in all natural disasters and they paid out more than they were legally obligated to because it was cheaper than going to a lengthy trial. What ever one thinks/feels about insurance companies, they are ripe for a feeding frenzy of lawyers to come in and sue after natural disasters.


----------



## baghagg

Allisonfaye said:


> So Tom was basically the Bernie Madoff of litigation attorneys.
> 
> I remember my husband telling me about how the insurers (he works for one) were sued after the Northridge quake. His take was that his company (which I will not mention) paid out and then some but got sued as they do in all natural disasters and they paid out more than they were legally obligated to because it was cheaper than going to a lengthy trial. What ever one thinks/feels about insurance companies, they are ripe for a feeding frenzy of lawyers to come in and sue after natural disasters.


Since earthquakes are natural disasters, what is the basis of these suits, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Allisonfaye

baghagg said:


> Since earthquakes are natural disasters, what is the basis of these suits, if you don't mind me asking?



I don't really know any legal arguments. Often people are not happy with whatever settlement they get from an insurance company. But it is very specific what is covered in the policies. Most people don't read it all. (I know I don't). It's pages and pages long. But when people file a claim, they are often surprised at what is not covered. For example, unless you specifically have flood insurance, flooding is not covered. I learned that when there was a mudslide that was caused by flooding to a property that I owned once. 

I think probably after Northridge (which was a large quake that I actually happened to live through myself) , insurers stopped covering earthquake the the state took over coverages. It's very expensive coverage that people often choose not to get.

I know after may hurricanes, the lawyers flock to Florida to see what they can do there.


----------



## baghagg

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't really know any legal arguments. Often people are not happy with whatever settlement they get from an insurance company. But it is very specific what is covered in the policies. Most people don't read it all. (I know I don't). It's pages and pages long. But when people file a claim, they are often surprised at what is not covered. For example, unless you specifically have flood insurance, flooding is not covered. I learned that when there was a mudslide that was caused by flooding to a property that I owned once.
> 
> I think probably after Northridge (which was a large quake that I actually happened to live through myself) , insurers stopped covering earthquake the the state took over coverages. It's very expensive coverage that people often choose not to get.
> 
> I know after may hurricanes, the lawyers flock to Florida to see what they can do there.


Thanks @Allisonfaye. I'm in the Northeast, and flood insurance is an extra here as well.  If you live in a designated flood zone or you live within a certain distance to the ocean  (or lake or river), your premiums are automatically higher, even if it's several miles in distance and even if it never, ever floods.

Insurance/reinsurance is a beast of an industry which luckily my husband deals with routinely.


----------



## Allisonfaye

baghagg said:


> Thanks @Allisonfaye. I'm in the Northeast, and flood insurance is an extra here as well.  If you live in a designated flood zone or you live within a certain distance to the ocean  (or lake or river), your premiums are automatically higher, even if it's several miles in distance and even if it never, ever floods.
> 
> Insurance/reinsurance is a beast of an industry which luckily my husband deals with routinely.



Yep. Lots of experience with that.


----------



## Coco.lover

Also since it seems it was an open secret in CA and with the CA Bar that Tom was misappropriating clients funds, could those victims also sue the Bar for negligence?


----------



## baghagg

Coco.lover said:


> Also since it seems it was an open secret in CA and with the CA Bar that Tom was misappropriating clients funds, could those victims also sue the Bar for negligence?


Was wondering the same


----------



## Allisonfaye

Coco.lover said:


> Also since it seems it was an open secret in CA and with the CA Bar that Tom was misappropriating clients funds, could those victims also sue the Bar for negligence?



Call me skeptical that anyone could win a lawsuit against the Bar. They have quite a bit of firepower on their side.


----------



## bisousx

Coco.lover said:


> Also since it seems it was an open secret in CA and with the CA Bar that Tom was misappropriating clients funds, could those victims also sue the Bar for negligence?



Perhaps you could in theory, but I doubt most ordinary people have the funds to hire an attorney for a second lawsuit. I imagine you’d be hard pressed to find an attorney willing to go against the bar on contingency.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Tom Girardi's Brother Named Temporary Conservator After Medical Emergency
					

RHOBH's Tom Girardi and estranged wife Erika Jayne are facing serious legal woes following their November 2020 split — get the details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

He can claim senility or all the medical emergencies he wants it's now clear these are not new or isolated incidents.  It really does sound so much like Madoff.


----------



## baghagg

The nerve of this couple pointing fingers at LVP during EG's first season..  I'd bet good money most of that cast had heard of Girardi playing fast and loose with OP$  long before the rest of us.


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm sorry if he's actually suddenly demented, but the skeptic in me thinks this sudden "medical emergency" is a bunch of legal BS maneuvering, of which I'm sure Tom is a master.  Kind of like Harvey Weinstein in the wheelchair.  Normally I'd feel badly for someone with a handicap, but scum bags like Harvey try to feign issues for whatever sympathy they can garner.  Absolutely disgusting human beings.  They deserve everything coming at them and much, much worse.


----------



## Coco.lover

I hope the judge in the Bankruptcy case makes her hand over everything jewelry, bags, art work, clothes. Also the 20 million he transferred to her production account. Im so disgusted by how the state knew and didn't do anything to stop this. The interesting thing is that she said the prices for many of these things on the show so it should be easier?


----------



## Allisonfaye

Coco.lover said:


> I hope the judge in the Bankruptcy case makes her hand over everything jewelry, bags, art work, clothes. Also the 20 million he transferred to her production account. Im so disgusted by how the state knew and didn't do anything to stop this. The interesting thing is that she said the prices for many of these things on the show so it should be easier?



Well, whatever happens, I can't imagine how her life wouldn't change in a drastic way. She certainly has very little in the way of actual talent. And I wonder how useful she will be to Andy as a broke housewife.


----------



## purseinsanity

I still think LVP is laughing it up at all this "Pretty Mess".


----------



## haute okole

Coco.lover said:


> Also since it seems it was an open secret in CA and with the CA Bar that Tom was misappropriating clients funds, could those victims also sue the Bar for negligence?


No.  The Bar has no contractual or fiduciary duty to the people injured by Tom Girardi.  Also, there is no causal link for their injuries.  Tom Girardi’s fraud caused their loss.  If there is any contributory negligence, it would fall on their other attorneys who should have been monitoring Tom Girardi.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

haute okole said:


> No.  The Bar has no contractual or fiduciary duty to the people injured by Tom Girardi.  Also, there is no causal link for their injuries.  Tom Girardi’s fraud caused their loss.  If there is any contributory negligence, it would fall on their other attorneys who should have been monitoring Tom Girardi.


Lawyers (like most post professional groups) are notorious for protecting their own and Girardi clearily used his connections in the legal community for his benefit to help squelch these complaints.  

That being said I wonder if there is any grounds for the DA's office to get involved? Or would the State have the appetite to ennact regulatory reform of some sort. 

It just seems really egregious and there should some kind of reform in the way the Bar Association handles malpractice complaints.  Its probably uphill I know, since so many legislators are lawyers and I'm sure the Bar Association is a powerful lobby group. 

 While primary blame clearly lies with Girardi, I feel the Bar Association bears some responsibility for what happened in the way they handled victims complaints.  And based on what is being reported, it seems like it was an open secret in the legal community that Girardi had questionable financial practices.  I hope at the least, it provokes some internal review of how they handle complaints and they make some changes for greater transperancy and accountability. Wishful thinking I know.  But this is why lawyers have such a bad rep.


----------



## haute okole

CanuckBagLover said:


> Lawyers (like most post professional groups) are notorious for protecting their own and Girardi clearily used his connections in the legal community for his benefit to help squelch these complaints.
> 
> That being said I wonder if there is any grounds for the DA's office to get involved? Or would the State have the appetite to ennact regulatory reform of some sort.
> 
> It just seems really egregious and there should some kind of reform in the way the Bar Association handles malpractice com
> 
> While primary blame clearly lies with Girardi, I feel the Bar Association bears some responsibility for what happened in the way they handled victims complaints.  And based on what is being reported, it seems like it was an open secret in the legal community that Girardi had questionable financial practices.  I hope at the least, it provokes some internal review of how they handle complaints and they make some changes for greater transperancy and accountability. Wishful thinking I know.  But this is why lawyers have such a bad rep.



The show and press really over stated the reputation of Tom Girardi.  While I was actively practicing, I had never heard of him until the movie came out and I was a litigator in Los Angeles for one of the largest litigation firms in the U.S.  Two of of the partners of my firm were Presidents of the California Bar while I was there.  I have no first hand knowledge of Tom Girardi’s connections, but based on the millions of dollars he contributed  to high ranking politicians in office, including our current Governor, I suspect Tom Girardi got a pass.  I am so disgusted with who Bravo chose to represent the legal profession, ie. Shane & Emily Simpson in OC and Tom in BH, three of the biggest frauds and posers around.

I agree, the Bar needs to get rid of these losers who bring nothing to our profession and have zero tolerance once there is proof of client fund misappropriation.  Why they allowed Girardi to maintain his license is unknown to me because typically one is disbarred immediately.

With that being said, the Bar is a licensing body and holding them liable for Tom’s fraud would set a dangerous precedent.  It is akin to holding California negligent for injuries caused by a drunk driver who has a California drivers license.


----------



## haute okole

If anyone is interested in the Girardi involuntary bankruptcy and the status of Tom Girardi’s conservatorship because he is allegedly mentally incapable of caring for himself, attorney Ronald Richards is reporting on all pleadings and court appearances on Twitter at @RonaldRichards.  So far, Tom’s brother is now Tom’s conservator and Tom is on the verge of being evicted from the Pasadena home so it can be sold by the bankruptcy court.  In the meantime, Erika is at the La Jolla Cove having a picnic on the beach with a dancing Lisa Rinna.  I hope all the injured victims garnish Erika’s Bravo and Fenty wages and proceeds from the sale of the leveraged house.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> The show and press really over stated the reputation of Tom Girardi.  While I was actively practicing, I had never heard of him until the movie came out and I was a litigator in Los Angeles for one of the largest litigation firms in the U.S.  Two of of the partners of my firm were Presidents of the California Bar while I was there.  I have no first hand knowledge of Tom Girardi’s connections, but based on the millions of dollars he contributed  to high ranking politicians in office, including our current Governor, I suspect Tom Girardi got a pass.  *I am so disgusted with who Bravo chose to represent the legal profession*, ie. Shane & Emily Simpson in OC and Tom in BH, three of the biggest frauds and posers around.
> 
> I agree, the Bar needs to get rid of these losers who bring nothing to our profession and have zero tolerance once there is proof of client fund misappropriation.  Why they allowed Girardi to maintain his license is unknown to me because typically one is disbarred immediately.
> 
> With that being said, the Bar is a licensing body and holding them liable for Tom’s fraud would set a dangerous precedent.  It is akin to holding California negligent for injuries caused by a drunk driver who has a California drivers license.


I suspect it's because self respecting attorneys who have thriving practices and nothing to hide aren't fame mongers.


----------



## CeeJay

haute okole said:


> I agree, the Bar needs to get rid of these losers who bring nothing to our profession and have zero tolerance once there is proof of client fund misappropriation.  Why they allowed Girardi to maintain his license is unknown to me because typically one is disbarred immediately.


To me, this is analogous to what I experienced at the Financial Services Executive level (_which was difficult as hell to even get into being a Woman_).  Can't even say how many SENIOR Executives pulled sh!t, but .. given certain connections, were able to set up & then profit *BIGLY *from Investments/Portfolios/Funds that were in direct violation of various anti-money laundering laws (_both domestic & global_).  It's not just Men, just today I saw an article about a Senior Executive for Deutsche Bank that was setting up / profiting from inappropriate Real Estate investments .. and they let her "retire" .. *ARRRGGGGGHHHH*!  

If you were an honest person (_as I am 100%_), you were oftentimes 'excluded' from certain meetings and/or discussions.  However, when I encountered (_and only because the "in-the-men's-group" person was out of the office_) a request for the set up of a series of funds for a foreign Governmental entity, you better believe that REFUSED to allow the setup until the appropriate documents/data had been provided!  Well, this created quite the situation between myself and a high-level Senior Executive who INSISTED that I setup the funds and then began to threaten me.  Well, he picked the *WRONG* person to pick that fight with (_I retain every little bit of information on Investment setups_) .. and when I found out that he went around me (_to a wimpy girl that drove me nuts_), I just got all the data together and send it not only to our Corporate Compliance departments but also to the *Fed *(_it was an egregiously ILLEGAL investment_).  

Well, a week later .. I get a call from one of my colleagues "_hey - so-&-so was just walked out of the office .." _well, I knew why but couldn't tell anyone the 'why'.  Unfortunately this guy is still in the Financial Services industry and did not lose his ability to create new funds .. why? .. connections.


----------



## Coco.lover

I hope a judge requests all the jewelry, she bragged about, clothes everything. Just despicable. I know a judged blocked her from selling her clothes online. 


haute okole said:


> If anyone is interested in the Girardi involuntary bankruptcy and the status of Tom Girardi’s conservatorship because he is allegedly mentally incapable of caring for himself, attorney Ronald Richards is reporting on all pleadings and court appearances on Twitter at @RonaldRichards.  So far, Tom’s brother is now Tom’s conservator and Tom is on the verge of being evicted from the Pasadena home so it can be sold by the bankruptcy court.  In the meantime, Erika is at the La Jolla Cove having a picnic on the beach with a dancing Lisa Rinna.  I hope all the injured victims garnish Erika’s Bravo and Fenty wages and proceeds from the sale of the leveraged house.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

haute okole said:


> If anyone is interested in the Girardi involuntary bankruptcy and the status of Tom Girardi’s conservatorship because he is allegedly mentally incapable of caring for himself, attorney Ronald Richards is reporting on all pleadings and court appearances on Twitter at @RonaldRichards.  So far, Tom’s brother is now Tom’s conservator and Tom is on the verge of being evicted from the Pasadena home so it can be sold by the bankruptcy court.  In the meantime, Erika is at the La Jolla Cove having a picnic on the beach with a dancing Lisa Rinna.  I hope all the injured victims garnish Erika’s Bravo and Fenty wages and proceeds from the sale of the leveraged house.











						Erika Jayne's Estranged Husband Tom Girardi Kicked Out Of $16 Million Mansion
					

Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills Star Erika Jayne's Estranged Husband Tom Girardi To Be Kicked Out Of $16 Million Pasadena Mansion




					www.realitytea.com


----------



## purseinsanity

Armie Hammer Archives - Reality Tea
					






					www.realitytea.com
				




Ummmm, Erika knows how to pick ‘em


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> Erika Jayne's Estranged Husband Tom Girardi Kicked Out Of $16 Million Mansion
> 
> 
> Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills Star Erika Jayne's Estranged Husband Tom Girardi To Be Kicked Out Of $16 Million Pasadena Mansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realitytea.com


So now she’s officially Erika Jayne?  Bahahahaha, wow.  I guess it’s better to be known as the woman who’s “Kitty is like a python”, than the wife of a sociopath that screwed victims he was supposed to be fighting for to help support her ridiculous alter ego while looking like a sweet old man?


----------



## baghagg

According to Andy Cohen on WWHL last night, RHBH are currently filming and Erika is addressing some of this _mishegoss_ ..  stay tuned!


----------



## lulilu

I don't believe Erika will tell much if anything, other than how she was blindsided to learn what Tom was doing.  She's the victim here and will use HWBH as her platform to show her victimhood.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> will use HWBH as her platform to show her victimhood.


100% agree 

I doubt legally Erika can comment on much of what's going on, not that she would if she could.. She's pretty 'cloak and dagger' most of the time - I guess now we know why..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I was already on the fence about watching an other season, but if Erika is on, I won't be.  She's going to use the show as a platform for a pity party for herself and I want no part of it. I've never liked her anyway.


----------



## RueMonge

CanuckBagLover said:


> I was already on the fence about watching an other season, but if Erika is on, I won't be.  She's going to use the show as a platform for a pity party for herself and I want no part of it. I've never liked her anyway.


Same. I skipped last season and don’t miss it at all.

I expect, once again, they will manufacture drama for the show when what’s going on in real life with the ladies is much more interesting.


----------



## swags

Erikas going to have pretend amnesia for real this season but Teddi won’t be here for it.


----------



## CeeJay

swags said:


> Erikas going to have pretend amnesia for real this season but Teddi won’t be here for it.


I thought Teddi was no longer on the show; didn't she "get fired" after the end of the last season?


----------



## bellecate

*Lisa Vanderpump Lands New Show, Overserved with Lisa Vanderpump — *

Get your cocktail glasses ready — some tea is about to be spilt!
Lisa Vanderpump will be inviting viewers inside her iconic home for fun drinks and candid conversations on a new show, _Overserved with Lisa Vanderpump_, PEOPLE can exclusively reveal. The series is set to premiere March 18 on E!.
_Overserved with Lisa Vanderpump_ will go behind the exclusive gates of Villa Rosa in Beverly Hills, following Vanderpump, 60, as she hosts two or three celebrity guests for a night of homemade cocktails, snacks, games and of course, plenty of surprises and revealing moments.
"I'm inviting you to an intimate dinner party," Vanderpump says in the teaser. "For it to be perfect, I have a few rules: You've got to bust your butt for the decor to be absolutely fabulous, the guests should be naughty, but the hostess must always be naughtier."

I'm thinking this should be a good watch. Maybe it's time she gets her own thread.


----------



## TC1

CeeJay said:


> I thought Teddi was no longer on the show; didn't she "get fired" after the end of the last season?


She did. That's why @swags said she "won't be here for it" re/pretend amnesia with Erika


----------



## SoCalGal2016

baghagg said:


> According to Andy Cohen on WWHL last night, RHBH are currently filming and Erika is addressing some of this _mishegoss_ ..  stay tuned!



Yes!! I saw Andy mention that last night to Jeff Lewis who said it was ballsy of her to come back because of the controversy!  With Denise and Teddy gone, they need a new juicy drama


----------



## haute okole

bellecate said:


> *Lisa Vanderpump Lands New Show, Overserved with Lisa Vanderpump — *
> 
> Get your cocktail glasses ready — some tea is about to be spilt!
> Lisa Vanderpump will be inviting viewers inside her iconic home for fun drinks and candid conversations on a new show, _Overserved with Lisa Vanderpump_, PEOPLE can exclusively reveal. The series is set to premiere March 18 on E!.
> _Overserved with Lisa Vanderpump_ will go behind the exclusive gates of Villa Rosa in Beverly Hills, following Vanderpump, 60, as she hosts two or three celebrity guests for a night of homemade cocktails, snacks, games and of course, plenty of surprises and revealing moments.
> "I'm inviting you to an intimate dinner party," Vanderpump says in the teaser. "For it to be perfect, I have a few rules: You've got to bust your butt for the decor to be absolutely fabulous, the guests should be naughty, but the hostess must always be naughtier."
> 
> I'm thinking this should be a good watch. Maybe it's time she gets her own thread.


If this is what she is stooping to for attention, (pardon the pun) I think I will pass.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bellecate said:


> *Lisa Vanderpump Lands New Show, Overserved with Lisa Vanderpump — *
> 
> Get your cocktail glasses ready — some tea is about to be spilt!
> Lisa Vanderpump will be inviting viewers inside her iconic home for fun drinks and candid conversations on a new show, _Overserved with Lisa Vanderpump_, PEOPLE can exclusively reveal. The series is set to premiere March 18 on E!.
> _Overserved with Lisa Vanderpump_ will go behind the exclusive gates of Villa Rosa in Beverly Hills, following Vanderpump, 60, as she hosts two or three celebrity guests for a night of homemade cocktails, snacks, games and of course, plenty of surprises and revealing moments.
> "I'm inviting you to an intimate dinner party," Vanderpump says in the teaser. "For it to be perfect, I have a few rules: You've got to bust your butt for the decor to be absolutely fabulous, the guests should be naughty, but the hostess must always be naughtier."
> 
> I'm thinking this should be a good watch. Maybe it's time she gets her own thread.


I'll check it out.  Kyle must be seething.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> She did. That's why @swags said she "won't be here for it" re/pretend amnesia with Erika


If TEddi can be fired for her scam diet/couching business, Erika should be fired too, given the seriousness of the allegations, though I suppose since they've started filming it's too late, but at least they could  edit her down.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> If TEddi can be fired for her scam diet/couching business, Erika should be fired too, given the seriousness of the allegations, though I suppose since they've started filming it's too late, but at least they could  edit her down.


Well, we had to listed to Elizabeth on RHOC say "I can't legally talk about that" every 5 mins this season...and it was her first..so I feel like they'll still let Erika get away with that to a certain extent.


----------



## swags

CanuckBagLover said:


> If TEddi can be fired for her scam diet/couching business, Erika should be fired too, given the seriousness of the allegations, though I suppose since they've started filming it's too late, but at least they could  edit her down.


I agree. She came across so high and mighty.  Last season she made a comment along the lines of “talk to me when you’ve had a 20 year marriage.” 
I couldn’t stand Teddi and hate scammers but Eriika and Tom are much worse.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Well, we had to listed to Elizabeth on RHOC say "I can't legally talk about that" every 5 mins this season...and it was her first..so I feel like they'll still let Erika get away with that to a certain extent.


She won’t discuss a thing. Kyle and Rinna will gossip about it under the guise of concern.


----------



## LemonDrop

Bravo might have told Teddi she was being fired for her scams but in all reality she was fired because she was boring AF


----------



## haute okole

The attorney Ronald Richards is now going after Dorit!  Dorit responded to one of Ronald Richard’s tweets about Erika’s case and Ronald fired back with court papers showing liens and judgments against Paul Kelmsley and Dorit Lemel. He said that their combined debts and liens total $3 million, all of them outstanding.  @RonaldRichards on Twitter


----------



## anabanana745

haute okole said:


> The attorney Ronald Richards is now going after Dorit!  Dorit responded to one of Ronald Richard’s tweets about Erika’s case and Ronald fired back with court papers showing liens and judgments against Paul Kelmsley and Dorit Lemel. He said that their combined debts and liens total $3 million, all of them outstanding.  @RonaldRichards on Twitter



with the lifestyle they display on the show, you’d think they should be able to just pay that back no problem.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

anabanana745 said:


> with the lifestyle they display on the show, you’d think they should be able to just pay that back no problem.


Their lifestyle is all fake


----------



## RueMonge

CanuckBagLover said:


> Their lifestyle is all fake


Ding ding ding. Correct answer!  I would find it exhausting to keep up that fake tap dance.


----------



## swags

RueMonge said:


> Ding ding ding. Correct answer!  I would find it exhausting to keep up that fake tap dance.


Did indoor dining reopen in Cali?’ Maybe Buca di Beppo will need her extensive design skills once again.


----------



## Allisonfaye

RueMonge said:


> Ding ding ding. Correct answer!  I would find it exhausting to keep up that fake tap dance.



I don't know how you sleep at night...


----------



## jennlt

The drama continues...








						Vegas parties and boozy lunches: How legal titan Tom Girardi seduced the State Bar
					

Tom Girardi and his firm were sued more than a hundred times between the 1980s and last year, with at least half of those cases asserting misconduct in his law practice. Yet, Girardi’s record with the State Bar of California remained pristine.




					www.latimes.com
				



*Vegas parties, celebrities and boozy lunches: How legal titan Tom Girardi seduced the State Bar*





Tom Girardi was able to stay in the state bar’s good graces for decades while attorneys accused of similar wrongdoing were reprimanded, suspended or disbarred.
(Al Seib)
By HARRIET RYAN, 
MATT HAMILTON
MARCH 6, 2021 5 AM PT
The warning signs about Tom Girardi flashed year after year, allegations that he skimmed settlement money, inflated costs, abandoned clients and cheated colleagues.
The vaunted Los Angeles trial lawyer, a regular on “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills,” and his firm were sued more than a hundred times between the 1980s and last year, with at least half of those cases asserting misconduct in his law practice.
Yet through it all, Girardi’s record with the State Bar of California, the government agency that regulates attorneys, remained pristine. The bar took no action to warn the public despite receiving what The Times has learned were multiple complaints. That spotless license allowed him to continue marketing himself as one of the nation’s most renowned civil lawyers, and to sign up thousands of new clients, some of whom would later say he absconded with millions of dollars of their settlement money.
In the wake of the stunning collapse this winter of Girardi’s law firm and reputation, The Times investigated how he was able to stay in the bar’s good graces for decades while attorneys accused of similar wrongdoing were reprimanded, suspended or disbarred.
The newspaper, in months of interviews and reviews of documents, found that Girardi cultivated close relationships with bar officials that at times appeared improper. Agency staffers received annual invitations to a Las Vegas legal conference, where Girardi hosted over-the-top parties at the Wynn casino featuring Jay Leno and other celebrity entertainers, according to attendees, event programs and an internal bar investigation.




Jay Leno performs at Tom Girardi’s 2014 party in Las Vegas.
(Matt Hamilton / Los Angeles Times)
After the bar’s executive director, a longtime Girardi pal, violated policy by using a state credit card to pay for a trip to Mongolia, the Girardi Keese law firm sent a $5,000 check to reimburse the agency, according to the internal investigation and court records.
While under investigation for misconduct in 2010, Girardi bankrolled a lavish retirement bash for the chief justice of the state Supreme Court, which oversees the bar, even booking crooner Paul Anka to perform, according to news reports, court records and interviews with attendees.





PAID CONTENT
*The Genesis GV80 is here and ready for you to experience its available 375...*
By Genesis

He forged a particularly tight relationship with a bar investigator named Tom Layton. Over the decade and a half Layton worked at the bar, Girardi routinely treated him to pricey meals at the Jonathan Club, Morton’s and the Palm, according to Layton’s sworn testimony. The investigator rode on Girardi’s private jet and two of his children got jobs at Girardi Keese, according to the testimony and an online resume. When he and his wife were sued by the contractor building their “dream house,” Girardi provided years of free legal work, records of the case show.
There was open talk at the agency about whether the legal titan’s connections had shielded him from discipline, according to interviews with more than 15 current and former bar officials.
The bar’s inaction came at a profound cost. Orphans, widows, a burn victim and other vulnerable clients who trusted Girardi to win them justice have instead lost millions of dollars apparently spent or otherwise misappropriated, according to judges’ orders in the recent cases.



The legal titan and the ‘Real Housewife’: The rise and fall of Tom Girardi and Erika Jayne
In one of the biggest scandals in California legal history, Girardi’s firm has ceased operation and he has been forced into bankruptcy. He has been referred to federal prosecutors for criminal investigation, his wife, “Housewives” star Erika Jayne, is divorcing him, and the power he wielded at the bar and elsewhere has vanished.
Girardi was not available to answer questions, according to an attorney for his younger brother. Robert Girardi has said in court filings that his brother has short-term memory loss, and a judge last month placed the 81-year-old attorney in a conservatorship.
“Any interview with Tom Girardi would be inappropriate, given the circumstances that have given rise to the conservatorship,” said Nicholas Van Brunt, an attorney for Robert Girardi.



CALIFORNIA
Brother of attorney Tom Girardi asks to be named guardian; law firm heads for Chapter 7
Jan. 13, 2021
A state bar spokeswoman said the confidentiality of bar investigations along with other restrictions prevented them from answering many of The Times’ queries about Girardi.
“Beyond those constraints is the reality that much of what you are asking about concerns a time period many years past,” the spokeswoman said in a statement. “The current Board of Trustees and staff leadership team have no knowledge of the information you are seeking.”
*Alarming track record*




Tom and Erika Girardi on “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.”
(Bravo)
It was 2000, the year the film “Erin Brockovich” gave Girardi a national profile, but proceedings in Superior Court were focused on a previous legal victory.
The roughly $128-million settlement on behalf of hundreds of former employees of Lockheed’s Burbank facility was celebrated by the legal press and, at least initially, by the injured workers themselves.
But after the checks went out, some began questioning how the money was distributed.
The accounting records Girardi reluctantly turned over showed client funds went to “a huge number of persons” unconnected to the litigation, including individuals listed as “K. Ernest Citizen,” “Giovanni Medici” and “Lee Marvin,” according to correspondence filed by the workers’ attorney in subsequent lawsuits.
The records also showed money going to companies and lawyers that the Lockheed workers said had no clear ties to their case, such as $500,000 to a brokerage firm and $25,000 to his close friend, attorney Robert Baker.
Asked recently about the accounting, Baker, a prominent L.A. litigator, said he never received those funds and noted he and his firm “did not have anything to do with that case.”
Lockheed workers came to believe “millions and millions” were missing, as one of their attorneys wrote in a 2002 letter, and filed suit against Girardi. He insisted he had done nothing wrong, but he refused to make his bookkeeper available for a deposition. In what would become a pattern in such cases, he brushed aside demands for access to his firm’s books and other financial records for more than a year — even in the face of three court orders.
As the judge was preparing to send the accounting firm KPMG into Girardi’s Wilshire Boulevard office to conduct an audit, he settled the case. The terms were not disclosed.
The financial improprieties alleged were precisely the sort of misconduct the State Bar of California was supposed to investigate. The main mission of the agency, an arm of the state Supreme Court, is to protect the public by setting licensing standards for California’s 250,000 lawyers and disciplining those who violate ethical duties.
With a budget of about $240 million, the bar has a staff of 600 employees in offices in San Francisco and Los Angeles. Most employees are assigned to the discipline system, which includes prosecutors, investigators and administrative judges. The bar fields about 15,000 complaints a year, primarily from unhappy clients, but it also has the power to initiate investigations based on news reports, lawsuits or referrals from judges.




The offices of the State Bar of California in downtown Los Angeles.
(Robert Gauthier / Los Angeles Times)
Girardi was the subject of complaints on multiple occasions, according to people familiar with the matter. The nature and timing of those reports are not clear. By law, complaints generally become public only if they result in formal charges in state bar court.
By the time of the dispute over the Lockheed settlement, at least one bar investigator was well known to Girardi.
The attorney and Layton traveled in similar political circles but had different roles. A major ********ic fundraiser since the 1970s, Girardi had the ear of governors and became known widely as a judgemaker who could secure or doom appointments to the bench.
Layton was a registered ********** and a former L.A. sheriff’s deputy. Though he had never risen high in the department, he served on a union committee for political endorsements and became known among law enforcement for his savvy and connections with government officials, according to media accounts and interviews with lawyers and police officials. An injury forced his early retirement in the mid-'90s, but even after he joined the state bar, he retained his place in the power structure, presenting himself as a “special assistant” to Sheriff Lee Baca.



CALIFORNIA
‘Real Housewives’ attorney Tom Girardi used cash and clout to forge powerful political connections
March 6, 2021
He and Girardi, two decades his senior, were often seen side-by-side at political fundraisers and restaurants, according to interviews with associates and sworn testimony. Girardi held extravagant Super Bowl parties and annual Christmas feasts, where Layton mingled with a powerful crowd of judges, attorneys and politicians.
With Girardi’s support, Layton also became known for helping ambitious attorneys who sought judgeships. He assisted governors Gray Davis and Arnold Schwarzenegger as they vetted applicants, according to Layton’s sworn testimony and news accounts.
His official duties as a bar investigator were less high profile. The post paid under $42,000 a year when he started in 1999, payroll data show, and consisted mainly of interviewing disgruntled clients and tracking down records. It did give him access to a river of confidential information about lawyers and their alleged misdeeds.
It’s unclear what Layton knew about complaints that came in against Girardi over the years. After he left the agency in 2015, he was questioned under oath about his relationship with the attorney, and insisted he never worked on an investigation involving Girardi Keese.
What is undisputed is that Girardi had a lot of dissatisfied clients. He and the firm have been sued at least 45 times for legal malpractice or misappropriation of client money, according to court dockets. In at least 14 other cases, attorneys or expert consultants have alleged he stiffed them out of fees. Girardi did not carry malpractice insurance and relied on employees or attorney friends to represent him, according to retainer agreements filed in court and interviews. He prevailed in some cases. The files of others have been destroyed or are unavailable for review. Many settled before trial.
As the sole owner of Girardi Keese, he was accountable only to himself and shared little about firm operations with the dozens of attorneys who worked there. He was especially secretive about finances, associates said.
One of the few to get a clear look was the forensic accountant Girardi’s second wife hired during their divorce. The accountant was alarmed by what he discovered in the firm’s books. A cardinal rule of the legal profession is that attorneys may not touch a cent of their client’s money — a transgression that can result in disbarment, prison or both.
The accountant described “indiscriminate and inappropriate use of the client trust accounts,” including a $9-million payment Girardi made to himself that was never recorded on his firm’s books, according to the accountant’s sworn declaration.
“We have discovered several examples of monies taken directly from client trust accounts to pay for [Girardi’s] personal expenditures,” the accountant, Alfred Warsavsky, wrote, describing a $50,000 check made out to the holding company for his private jets, an unexplained $500,000 payment to a title company, and a $340,000 purchase of shares in a Las Vegas hotel, according to declarations from the accountant. Girardi’s lawyer contested the claims.
It’s not clear whether the bar was notified. The judge, one of the lawyers and Girardi’s second wife are dead.
In the years that followed, there was a drumbeat of additional complaints. One former client accused Girardi in 2002 of not conducting basic legal work in her lawsuit against a businessman for allegedly drugging and raping her.
An executive fired by Lee Iacocca accused Girardi that same year of failing to depose key witnesses and file necessary motions in a wrongful termination case. Both cases settled before trial with no finding of wrongdoing.
Other Lockheed workers filed additional suits, and Girardi kept fighting their requests for documents. In one case, he racked up nearly $60,000 in penalties for defying court orders. Ultimately, the cases were dismissed on statute of limitations grounds, and the misappropriation allegations never got a full hearing.

*A connect at the bar*




Tom Girardi presents closing arguments in the civil trial in Bryan Stow’s lawsuit against former Dodgers owner Frank McCourt and the Los Angeles Dodgers.
(Irfan Khan / Los Angeles Times)
The longer Layton worked at the bar, the closer his connection with Girardi became. His teenaged son began working as a clerk at Girardi Keese in 2003 and remained employed there for seven years, according to an online resume. Layton’s daughter was hired briefly to do filing, he said in a deposition.
He traveled on one of two private planes the attorney kept at the Van Nuys airport, according to his sworn testimony.
The men often ate together at restaurants beyond the budget of most government workers, such as Morton’s, where filet mignon starts at $43, and the Palm, with its $36 chicken parmesan. Girardi ordered bottles of pricey red wine for the table — even for lunch. Layton became such a fixture that his caricature was added to the Palm’s wall, right above former U.S. attorney Debra Yang. Girardi almost always picked up the check, according to interviews with people who attended the meals and Layton’s sworn testimony.
When questioned under oath about these meals, Layton described their conversations as primarily about politics and law enforcement.
During these years, Layton and his wife, a USC accounting professor, embarked on a remodel of their modest La Cañada Flintridge residence. The project doubled the square footage to create the six-bedroom, five-bath home of his wife’s dreams.
Two years into the project, with costs approaching a half-million dollars, the Laytons fired their contractor, who then sued the couple.
Girardi and his firm were on the case immediately, with the lawyer’s attorney son-in-law, David Lira, dispatching a construction expert to inspect the project. In the years that followed, Girardi Keese poured resources into the case without charging the Laytons.
“As I previously indicated, this is a pro bono case for the firm,” Girardi wrote to the arbitration company JAMS in 2009.
Three other veteran litigators at the firm worked on the case, which went all the way to the state Supreme Court. At times, Girardi appeared deeply invested in its outcome, and during one mediation, he stormed down a hallway, loudly demanding the Laytons receive money, one attorney recalled.
The contractor prevailed and the couple were ordered to pay more than $235,000. The sides reached a confidential settlement in 2014 as the case was awaiting a Supreme Court hearing. The same year, Girardi signed on to handle another personal issue for the Laytons: A suit against the La Cañada Unified School District for allegedly failing to protect their teenage son from bullying. It settled a year later for $190,000, according to district officials.
State law caps the value of gifts or services many public employees can accept from one individual, with the current limit at $520 per year. Investigators like Layton, however, were not covered by the law until 2014, the final year of the contractor litigation.
That year, he did not list Girardi’s legal services as a gift in a mandatory disclosure form. It’s unclear if Girardi Keese was still working for free. The value of Girardi’s legal work was not disclosed, but his opposing counsel’s total fees tallied in court papers offer some idea: $114,000.
Ann Ravel, former chair of the California Fair Political Practices Commission, which enforces public employee ethics laws, called the free legal representation “incredible.”
“There are some exemptions for gifts, but this would not be one of them,” Ravel said, adding, “Not thousands of dollars for someone who clearly would come under the authority of the individual who is receiving those gifts.”
*Case for Nicaraguan banana workers leads to trouble*




Former banana workers rally in Nicaragua in support of Dole workers.
(Annie Wells / Los Angeles Times)
When Girardi was called out publicly for his behavior, it wasn’t by the bar, but a more feared and respected body: the federal judiciary.
What brought him into the judges’ crosshairs was a potential bonanza of legal fees Girardi had spotted in the early 2000s in the banana plantations of Nicaragua. He and his longtime friend, Century City litigator Walter Lack, and local attorneys signed up more than 400 field workers for a suit against Dole and other companies over the use of a toxic pesticide.
The problem was that the Nicaraguan lawyers had mangled Dole’s name, suing a defendant that did not exist — “Dole Food Corporation” — instead of the global conglomerate Dole Food Company. The Nicaraguan court handed down a $489-million judgment in 2002 against the nonexistent entity and other companies.
To collect the head-spinning amount, Girardi headed with Lack to a jurisdiction where the judges knew their names and reputations, L.A. Superior Court. The corporate defendants wanted the case in federal court, seen as friendlier to businesses, and it was there that things began to unravel.
In their efforts to ensure the case was heard in L.A. Superior, Girardi and his colleague had filed what purported to be a translation of the Nicaraguan court order for payment. In it, the name of the nonexistent corporation had been replaced with the name of the actual Dole company headquartered in Westlake Village.
The ruse was detected by a federal judge, who threw out the case. But Girardi and Lack continued appealing for years, incensing the 9th Circuit’s chief judge and others on the court. A 2008 investigation by a retired jurist lambasted Girardi and Lack for “the persistent use of known falsehoods.”
Lack received a six-month suspension from practicing in federal courts and a $250,000 fine. Girardi, who claimed he hadn’t read the court papers before filing, was found to have “recklessly” made false statements and fined $125,000. In a recent interview, Alex Kozinski, then chief judge of the U.S. 9th Circuit Court of Appeals, described it as “about as serious a case of misconduct as I had ever seen.”
The court discipline triggered an automatic investigation by the bar, but there was a gap of more than two years between the time the retired judge’s report made it clear Girardi would face an investigation and the court decision making the sanction official.
During that interlude, there was a change in leadership of the bar that some observers saw as beneficial to Girardi. An attorney friend, Howard Miller, who worked at Girardi Keese, was elected president*, *and Girardi attended his 2009 swearing in.
Under his law partner’s leadership, the bar’s board of trustees forced out the longtime executive director, and Miller recruited Joe Dunn, another friend of Girardi, to fill the post.
Dunn was an Orange County plaintiff’s attorney and former state senator. His experience in Sacramento was attractive to trustees, who perpetually confronted problems securing funding from the Legislature. Dunn’s appointment sailed through.


> ‘There’s only one guy, Tom Girardi, who could even conceive of this.’


CHIEF JUSTICE RON GEORGE
Just before Dunn came aboard in 2010, the state bar held its annual convention in Monterey, and Girardi was there. The Dole matter had been referred to the bar for investigation by then, and to many legal insiders, Girardi’s career was on the ropes. If he was worried, he didn’t show it. Indeed, his firm paid for a lavish party at the convention for retiring Chief Justice Ron George. Girardi flew in an orchestra and hired Paul Anka to serenade the chief in a soaring white tent on the hotel grounds.
The ethical implications of an attorney under investigation by the bar underwriting a party for its de facto boss troubled some agency officials and they declined to attend or left early, according to several who spoke to The Times.
“There’s only one guy, Tom Girardi, who could even conceive of this,” the chief justice told the hundreds of lawyers and judges at the bash, the Daily Journal reported. Interviewed recently, George said he was unaware Girardi was under investigation at the time and that he had not considered the event problematic because it also honored Miller, the departing bar president.
Because Miller worked for Girardi’s firm, the Dole investigation was assigned to a private lawyer, but that attorney had never handled a bar investigation. He decided not to pursue charges against Girardi and Lack, reasoning that the fines and public scolding by the federal court were punishment enough.
Girardi was elated, telling the Daily Journal he was “totally vindicated.”
Many legal insiders were shocked at what they saw as a slap on the wrist. Kozinski described the outcome as “very surprising.” Referencing the recent revelations about Girardi, he said that if the bar had taken its investigation more seriously, “Maybe some of this would never have happened.”
*‘Avoiding Trouble with the State Bar’*
When a partner at an L.A. law firm decided to seek the presidency of the bar in 2014, the outgoing president gave him some advice: Go to lunch with Tom Layton and get his support.
The aspiring candidate, corporate litigator Craig Holden, was surprised given that Layton was a low-level bar staffer with no role in the election, but he agreed to meet him nonetheless at Morton’s.
After Holden settled in at the swanky steakhouse, everything clicked into place. Girardi materialized at the table, sat down next to Layton and launched into his expectations for bar leadership.
The message, board lawyers would later write in a confidential internal report, was “that the ‘power broker’ on whose support Holden’s election depended was in fact Girardi.”
Several former bar officials disputed that Girardi ever had the kind of power he was displaying, noting, for example, that Holden ran unopposed. But there was no doubt that in the years after his friend Dunn became the bar’s executive director, Girardi appeared comfortable publicizing his connections.
One example was the annual convention of the Consumer Attorneys Assn. of Los Angeles (CAALA) held in Las Vegas. As one of the state’s best-known plaintiffs’ attorneys, Girardi had enormous influence in the group and poured his firm’s money into the yearly meeting, a mash-up of training seminars, networking and bacchanalia. While many law firms sponsored events or meals coinciding with the conference, Girardi Keese’s boozy gala each year at the Wynn resort stood apart for its extravagance and comedy and musical performances.
Layton regularly attended, as did a group of bar attorneys and judges with ties to Girardi. For the 2014 convention, five bar employees, including Dunn, were invited to speak on a panel entitled “Avoiding Trouble with the State Bar,” according to a program. Bar lawyers would later say the event, which took place on a workday, deviated from office policy and was “an example where Dunn bent (or attempted to bend) the normal rules to accommodate a request perceived as helpful to Girardi,” they later wrote in the internal report.
Then there was the Mongolia trip. After the country’s consul contacted the bar in 2013 for advice about setting up a regulatory system for attorneys, Dunn decided to travel there. He took with him Girardi’s friends, Layton and Howard Miller, the former bar president.
Dunn told trustees that no state bar funds would be used to pay for the travel, according to an arbitrator’s subsequent findings. But he ended up relying on a government purchasing card for the airfare for him and Layton, and he racked up additional costs in cellphone roaming fees. Shortly before Dunn submitted his expense report, Girardi’s firm sent over a check for $5,000. “The intent of the donation remains ambiguous,” bar lawyers later wrote in the internal report.
Meanwhile, Girardi’s close relationship was raising questions within the bar. Some at the agency understood that Layton was working part-time for the lawyer, though they were unclear about the arrangement, according to two former high-ranking officials.
Layton was later asked at a deposition whether he had worked for Girardi while a bar employee.
He replied, “I don’t recall.”
Evidence surfaced after Layton left the bar that suggested he had been referring potential cases he encountered to Girardi’s firm. In one instance, the investigator contacted Girardi Keese by email about a scam involving a phony law firm that was targeting Marines at Camp Pendleton, according to emails cited in testimony.
A junior attorney at Girardi’s firm replied to Layton, “Is GK a go for this case? I.e., has Tom said anything?”
Layton said that he planned to meet soon with the San Diego district attorney’s office and the state attorney general. “I am going to ask if a representative of GK [can] attend the meeting.”
Layton said in deposition testimony that he was never paid for referrals and did not refer cases he learned about through investigations.

***
Not everyone shrugged off Girardi’s grip on the bar. Chief trial counsel Jayne Kim was a former federal prosecutor who had been hired in 2011 to professionalize the disciplinary system and eliminate the backlog in investigations. She was apolitical, no-nonsense and unyielding when it came to rules and ethics.
“The highest character and integrity, really impeccable,” former bar trustee and San Diego attorney Heather Rosing recalled.
Kim had crossed paths with Layton in the early 2000s when she was a staff attorney, and now back at the bar, with him under her supervision, she saw that little had changed.
Layton was on the phone with Girardi during work hours, he crowed about their friendship to colleagues and he “often disappeared during the work days, and appeared to be engaging in political activities during State Bar time,” she later wrote in a formal complaint.
After Kim reported her concerns to Dunn, the executive director moved Layton away from her supervision and into a post that was officially classified as “public information officer.” His actual role was the subject of much speculation.
“Whatever he was doing for Joe ... was unclear, was not official,” a former bar executive who worked in the same department, Carol Madeja, later testified.
Trustees puzzled at how Layton hovered around Dunn at board meetings wearing what appeared to them to be a gun.
“I can remember thinking at the time, what role does a guy like Tom Layton have in anything to do with leadership of the board?” said Dennis Mangers, a former bar trustee.
Dunn later asserted in a court declaration that he had tasked Layton with being a “liaison” to “the California judiciary, legislature, and law enforcement.”
Though Kim no longer supervised Layton, she and Dunn clashed on other fronts, including whether her lawyers and investigators should be permitted to attend the Las Vegas convention.
Kim complained formally in July 2014 in a 17-page report alleging Dunn and others in power were serving “private or personal agendas.” One page devoted to Layton began, “I know no one within the State Bar that can explain, in any meaningful detail, Layton’s duties and responsibilities.” She noted “Layton’s close ties to Tom Girardi … and the appearance of impropriety.”
The board hired the white-shoe firm Munger, Tolles & Olson to conduct a confidential investigation. It didn’t stay a secret from Girardi for long.
When investigators tried to question Dunn’s longtime assistant, “Girardi suddenly and unexpectedly appeared” as her lawyer and “launched an unprofessional tirade of threats,” the Munger Tolles investigators wrote to the board in their internal report.
Girardi claimed he was concerned they might treat the assistant rudely, but the investigators had another theory. Perhaps, they wrote, “He perceives a threat to Dunn as a threat to his possibly favored position with the Bar.”
Though they hadn’t uncovered instances of misconduct involving Girardi, the investigators concluded, it was “striking” how frequently he and his firm turned up in their investigation.
“The closeness of the relationship between some senior managers and that firm does raise potentially troubling perceptions that the Board should take action to rectify going forward,” the Munger Tolles lawyers wrote.
The internal report was shared with the chief justice, Tani Cantil-Sakauye, who made it available to the state Supreme Court’s other justices. A spokesman for the chief justice said she took no action and said she did “not recall any details of the report nor any sections involving Mr. Girardi.”
The Munger Tolles lawyers had identified other misconduct by Dunn that had nothing to do with Girardi and Layton, and the board terminated him. Layton and Dunn’s assistant’s positions were eliminated.
*Secretly copying documents with a phone*


> If a stranger to the State bar had engaged in this conduct, he would surely be prosecuted


BAR ATTORNEYS IN A DRAFT COMPLAINT.





The State Bar of California offices in downtown Los Angeles.
(Robert Gauthier / Los Angeles Times)
It was a fall weekend. The state bar offices on Figueroa Street were dark, but a lone figure moved stealthily on the floor where confidential case files were held.
John Noonen had been at the agency since the Reagan administration, working his way up to managing director of investigations, but he was not on official business that Sunday afternoon in 2015.
Noonen was on the hunt for a particular file with highly sensitive records about an attorney with whom he was close. He found it, snapped 15 photos with his phone and slipped out, according to a draft lawsuit later prepared by bar attorneys.
Most of Girardi’s allies had been forced out of the bar by then. Noonen remained. He counted Layton as a friend and was also acquainted with his powerful patron, Girardi, who for a time had employed Noonen’s daughter as a law clerk, according to her online resume.
The ouster of Layton and Dunn had cost Girardi his insider status, and he was furious.




Tom Layton, left, and John Noonen.
(State Bar of California)
Working with his close friend, attorney Robert Baker, and L.A. lawyer Mark Geragos, Girardi coordinated suits against the agency on behalf of Dunn, his assistant and Layton. The former employees presented Dunn’s termination as the result not of managerial incompetence, but of machinations by Kim, the agency’s top prosecutor, to conceal her own alleged deficiencies. Layton and the assistant, Sonja Oehler, contended they were pushed out in retaliation.
Girardi, then in his mid-70s, appeared particularly concerned about the impact on attorney investigations. In a lawsuit he eventually filed on behalf of Dunn’s assistant, Oehler, Girardi expressed fear that bar leadership was retaliating against him and the attorneys representing the ousted employees by ordering any complaints “that were filed in the past 30 years be re-opened despite the fact all of the complaints had been closed for decades.”
As the legal war waged, Noonen began downloading and copying records. He would later say he needed confidential materials to support a whistleblower claim against Kim and others.
For nearly a year, he gathered a trove of information about the agency’s most sensitive work: ongoing investigations of lawyers. He amassed more than 15,000 emails, memos, spreadsheets and other records, including hundreds of photos he took during 10 off-hours visits to the bar office, according to court filings and the draft complaint. The records contained unfiltered information such as client complaints and interview notes.
“If a stranger to the State bar had engaged in this conduct, he would surely be prosecuted,” bar attorneys later wrote in the draft complaint.
Noonen was not charged with a crime.
The bar laid Noonen off in November 2015, but it did not end his search for confidential bar information. The following year, he met with Oehler, Dunn’s erstwhile assistant, at the Wynn casino during the CAALA convention, and she handed him an agency laptop she had kept after her dismissal.
Noonen copied materials from the laptop onto a flash drive and delivered them to Girardi, according to sworn accounts by Oehler and Noonen.
Noonen later said in sworn declaration he did only a “cursory review” of the laptop for information helpful to Girardi in bringing Oehler’s case. But the bar attorneys accused Noonen of having “mined” its contents, citing a forensic examination that showed it had been accessed at least 11 times using three storage devices.
In this period, Girardi was being sued regularly by dissatisfied clients. People he represented in Lockheed and another case concerning Shell Oil were in court demanding financial records from their settlements. Dozens of cancer survivors also alleged Girardi had misappropriated part of their $17-million settlement from a pharmaceutical company.
There were “a number” of complaints to the bar about Girardi then, according to Robert Hawley, who served as acting executive director after Dunn’s firing. He said he did not know the nature of the reports. Because of the ongoing litigation, they had to be referred outside the agency and it was his job to find private attorneys to investigate them. He left his post before the cases concluded. They did not result in public discipline.
With Girardi at the helm, the legal battle by the ex-employees rolled on for years. Esteemed attorneys across the state who served as bar trustees had to sit for depositions. The chief justice along with her private attorney each faced questioning under oath.
An arbitrator sided with the bar and gave Dunn no money, and he did not respond to messages seeking comment. The others settled: Noonen negotiated an $85,000 payout and Oehler, Dunn’s assistant, received $150,000, according to settlement agreements obtained through public records laws.
With Girardi by his side, Layton worked out a $400,000 settlement in 2019 in exchange for dropping his lawsuit. The bar declined to provide a rationale for the sum. The agreement contained a non-disparagement clause for both sides.
Layton and Noonen did not respond to interview requests or a detailed list of questions.
Girardi’s practice was already falling apart by the time of the settlements. He had turned to high-interest lenders, who were demanding the return of millions of dollars. Vendors clamored for payment. Attorneys left the firm. A burn victim Girardi had represented years earlier against PG&E sued for settlement funds, eventually calculated at $12 million, he said the attorney had pocketed.



CALIFORNIA
Judge freezes assets of famed L.A. lawyer Tom Girardi, citing millions unpaid to clients
Dec. 14, 2020
California’s legal world seemed unable to grasp what was happening to one of its most prominent attorneys. The judge overseeing the burn victim’s lawsuit, Holly Fujie, was a former state bar president. As the months passed, more and more evidence surfaced indicating that Girardi had spent his client’s money. Fujie raised the possibility of alerting the bar, but Girardi assured he would pay the money he owed, according to the burn victim’s attorney, Boris Treyzon. Fujie did not respond to questions from The Times; judicial ethics limit jurists from commenting on pending cases.
As 2020 came to a close, a judge outside California finally took action. U.S. District Court Judge Thomas Durkin in Chicago was handling airline crash litigation and learned that Girardi had failed to pass on millions due his clients, widows and orphans in Indonesia. At a December hearing, Durkin erupted in anger, condemning Girardi’s conduct as “unconscionable,” and referring him immediately to federal prosecutors.
The move attracted massive media coverage and the next day, Fujie scheduled a hearing about whether she should report Girardi to the state bar.
To this day, he holds an active license to practice law.


----------



## lulilu

WOW


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> WOW


Wow is right!  I have no words!  Disgusting how some unscrupulous lawyers, especially in positions of power, protect their own scum bags.  These are allegedly the people who we trust to uphold the law!  I'm revolted.  I hope Erika goes down in flames with him.


----------



## Allisonfaye

purseinsanity said:


> Wow is right!  I have no words!  Disgusting how some unscrupulous lawyers, especially in positions of power, protect their own scum bags.  These are allegedly the people who we trust to uphold the law!  I'm revolted.  I hope Erika goes down in flames with him.



Unfortunately, this kind of thing isn't limited to lawyers.


----------



## chowlover2

How do these people sleep at night?


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> How do these people sleep at night?


I think most sleep just fine.  It's takes a certain kind of scum bag to have such disrespect for others.  No conscience or remorse.  I'm guessing they don't have a fear of being caught, or a care in the world, as long as they get what they want.


----------



## baghagg

... quite the shyster Erika attached herself to.


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> ... quite the shyster Erika attached herself to.


Like attracts like


----------



## CeeJay

purseinsanity said:


> Like attracts like


Couldn't agree with you more on that!!!  Originally, I kind of liked Erika but now? .. NO EFFIN' WAY!


----------



## chowlover2

Lisa Vanderpumps new show starts next Thursday at 9:00. I think it is called Underserved. Week after she has Pooch Perfect on ABC


----------



## purseinsanity

RHOBH’s Tom Girardi Loses Law License Amid Legal Battle
					

The estranged husband of ‘Real Housewives of Beverly Hills’ star Erika Jayne, Tom Girardi, can no longer practice law amid legal drama — details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## haute okole

A court psychiatrist diagnosed Tom Girardi with Alzheimer’s after examining him in late February.  Girardi‘s license was ordered inactive but he was not disbarred.  He was found incompetent to stand trial likely in all pending actions, including the lawsuits by all the former clients he fleeced, the bankruptcy and any divorce proceedings.  Tom’s brother is now his conservator.  This makes Erika look really bad.  She leaves him when he is no long useful to her.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> A court psychiatrist diagnosed Tom Girardi with Alzheimer’s after examining him in late February.  Girardi‘s license was ordered inactive but he was not disbarred.  He was found incompetent to stand trial likely in all pending actions, including the lawsuits by all the former clients he fleeced, the bankruptcy and any divorce proceedings.  Tom’s brother is now his conservator.  This makes Erika look really bad.  She leaves him when he is no long useful to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018352



All those victims who won’t get justice


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> All those victims who won’t get justice


Sadly, they will get pennies on the dollar if anything.  Every fancy car they drove and the planes they had were leased.  Lucikly, every stitch of clothing and jewelry that Erika wore will be seized and sold to satisfy judgments and debts.   I bet she wishes she signed that pre-nup now.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> Sadly, they will get pennies on the dollar if anything.  Every fancy car they drove and the planes they had were leased.  Lucikly, every stitch of clothing and jewelry that Erika wore will be seized and sold to satisfy judgments and debts.   I bet she wishes she signed that pre-nup now.


She'll probably just move on to the next old man she can gold dig from.


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> She'll probably just move on to the next old man she can gold dig from.


She’ll have a hard time finding a Sugar Daddy since she’s not 22 anymore.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> She’ll have a hard time finding a Sugar Daddy since she’s not 22 anymore.



There's someone for everyone.  She could try to pull an Anna Nicole Smith


----------



## haute okole

purseinsanity said:


> There's someone for everyone.  She could try to pull an Anna Nicole Smith


But Anna Nicole seemed sweet, not so with the Icy Erika.  Also, Erika just got hit with a $5.3m+Cal. Franchise Tax lien that she and Tom failed to pay during their marriage.  She is a sinking ship and mean.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> But Anna Nicole seemed sweet, not so with the Icy Erika.  *Also, Erika just got hit with a $5.3+ Cal. Franchise Tax lien that she and Tom failed to pay during their marriage*.  She is a sinking ship and mean.


Good!  I'm convinced she knew what was going on and used it to her advantage.  She deserves everything she's getting.  I have a hard time having sympathy for people who swindle others.


----------



## swags

haute okole said:


> Sadly, they will get pennies on the dollar if anything.  Every fancy car they drove and the planes they had were leased.  Lucikly, every stitch of clothing and jewelry that Erika wore will be seized and sold to satisfy judgments and debts.   I bet she wishes she signed that pre-nup now.


Bravo should fire her. She is going to act like a victim herself and its a slap in the face to all that were swindled to see her flaunting her gaudiness on tv.


----------



## bisousx

*REAL HOUSEWIVES OF BEVERLY HILLS*
*RHOBH Star Lisa Rinna Shades Lisa Vanderpump As PUMP Restaurant Is Shut Down Amid Claims Of Overdue Taxes*


*Lisa Rinna* threw some shade in *Lisa Vanderpump*‘s direction on Wednesday, shortly after it was revealed that her West Hollywood hotspot, PUMP Restaurant, had been “indefinitely” shut down due to tax issues


Following the news, the *Real Housewives of Beverly Hills *cast member took to her Instagram page, where she shared a throwback clip of herself and Vanderpump getting shady with one another on *Watch What Happens Live*.

“I feel like this is aging really well. I Love a shady boot moment don’t you?” Rinna asked in the caption of her post, adding that “reading is fundamental” in a hashtag.

In Rinna’s clip, host *Andy Cohen* was seen pointing out that Vanderpump had thrown shade in Rinna’s direction during a past appearance. Right away, Vanderpump admitted to doing so and recalled what she had said.


“I just said, ‘Go back to selling dusters and diapers,’” Vanderpump laughed.


“And guess what honey? Guess what? Do you know how much I’ve made on those dusters and diapers? A lot more than your restaurants!” Rinna replied.


According to a report shared by The Sun earlier this week, the California Franchise Tax Board suspended PUMP Restaurant, seemingly due to some sort of failure to file or failure to pay taxes, penalty, and/or interest. And, when it comes to the future of the restaurant, it will remain closed until Vanderpump and her husband, *Ken Todd*, get up to date with the board.

News of PUMP’s closure comes less than one year after the former RHOBH cast member and current *Vanderpump Rules* star confirmed the permanent shutdown of Villa Blanca, which was once one of the more popular restaurants in Beverly Hills.



https://realityblurb.com/2021/03/11...nt-is-shut-down-amid-claims-of-overdue-taxes/


----------



## Tivo

bisousx said:


> *REAL HOUSEWIVES OF BEVERLY HILLS*
> *RHOBH Star Lisa Rinna Shades Lisa Vanderpump As PUMP Restaurant Is Shut Down Amid Claims Of Overdue Taxes*
> 
> *Lisa Rinna* threw some shade in *Lisa Vanderpump*‘s direction on Wednesday, shortly after it was revealed that her West Hollywood hotspot, PUMP Restaurant, had been “indefinitely” shut down due to tax issues
> 
> 
> Following the news, the *Real Housewives of Beverly Hills *cast member took to her Instagram page, where she shared a throwback clip of herself and Vanderpump getting shady with one another on *Watch What Happens Live*.
> 
> “I feel like this is aging really well. I Love a shady boot moment don’t you?” Rinna asked in the caption of her post, adding that “reading is fundamental” in a hashtag.
> 
> In Rinna’s clip, host *Andy Cohen* was seen pointing out that Vanderpump had thrown shade in Rinna’s direction during a past appearance. Right away, Vanderpump admitted to doing so and recalled what she had said.
> 
> 
> “I just said, ‘Go back to selling dusters and diapers,’” Vanderpump laughed.
> 
> 
> “And guess what honey? Guess what? Do you know how much I’ve made on those dusters and diapers? A lot more than your restaurants!” Rinna replied.
> 
> 
> According to a report shared by The Sun earlier this week, the California Franchise Tax Board suspended PUMP Restaurant, seemingly due to some sort of failure to file or failure to pay taxes, penalty, and/or interest. And, when it comes to the future of the restaurant, it will remain closed until Vanderpump and her husband, *Ken Todd*, get up to date with the board.
> 
> News of PUMP’s closure comes less than one year after the former RHOBH cast member and current *Vanderpump Rules* star confirmed the permanent shutdown of Villa Blanca, which was once one of the more popular restaurants in Beverly Hills.
> 
> 
> 
> https://realityblurb.com/2021/03/11...nt-is-shut-down-amid-claims-of-overdue-taxes/



Oh wow! I never knew Villa Blanca shut down


----------



## bisousx

Tivo said:


> Oh wow! I never knew Villa Blanca shut down



Lisa and Ken have been plagued with lawsuit and after lawsuit for the last couple years also.


----------



## haute okole

The State Bar of Ca. Just filed an objection against Tom Girardi’s designation as incompetent to stand trial and believe he is malingering when it comes to his Alzheimer’s diagnosis.  The Daily Journal sites several examples of his sharpness including teaching complex legal courses to other attorneys during the time he claimed he was incompetent.  The Bar is finally going to disbar this criminal.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> The State Bar of Ca. Just filed an objection against Tom Girardi’s designation as incompetent to stand trial and believe he is malingering when it comes to his Alzheimer’s diagnosis.  The Daily Journal sites several examples of his sharpness including teaching complex legal courses to other attorneys during the time he claimed he was incompetent.  The Bar is finally going to disbar this criminal.


Could it be a recent diagnosis or do you think that he is faking altogether?
That man is a weasel.


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Could it be a recent diagnosis or do you think that he is faking altogether?
> That man is a weasel.


According to the Daily Journal, the State Bar Attorney thinks he is faking it.  DailyJournal.com


----------



## RueMonge

haute okole said:


> According to the Daily Journal, the State Bar Attorney thinks he is faking it.  DailyJournal.com


I’m surprised, I would’ve thought his ego was too big to fake Alzheimer’s.
I appreciate your inside scoops.


----------



## swags

haute okole said:


> According to the Daily Journal, the State Bar Attorney thinks he is faking it.  DailyJournal.com


Wow that is low.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> According to the Daily Journal, the State Bar Attorney thinks he is faking it.  DailyJournal.com





RueMonge said:


> I’m surprised, I would’ve thought his ego was too big to fake Alzheimer’s.
> I appreciate your inside scoops.


He is over 80. I can’t imagine him wanting to die in jail. Too bad he can get pregnant like the Thenos Girl.
I wonder when he started stealing?
Sad way to be remembered.


----------



## baghagg

LVp opened a bar in Caeser's LV, Vanderpump Cocktail Garden, I think
she's putting a lot of stock in it's success..


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> The State Bar of Ca. Just filed an objection against Tom Girardi’s designation as incompetent to stand trial and believe he is malingering when it comes to his Alzheimer’s diagnosis.  The Daily Journal sites several examples of his sharpness including teaching complex legal courses to other attorneys during the time he claimed he was incompetent.  The Bar is finally going to disbar this criminal.


It's sad they do this only once it's almost impossible to look the other way.


----------



## anabanana745

baghagg said:


> LVp opened a bar in Caeser's LV, Vanderpump Cocktail Garden, I think
> she's putting a lot of stock in it's success..


I went there a year ago and it was a 3 hour wait to get a table to buy overpriced $20 cocktails. Horribly slow service. But I can’t imagine it’s doing too well now. The strip is a shadow of its former self


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> He is over 80. I can’t imagine him wanting to die in jail. Too bad he can get pregnant like the Thenos Girl.
> I wonder when he started stealing?
> Sad way to be remembered.





purseinsanity said:


> It's sad they do this only once it's almost impossible to look the other way.



I am glad he is being exposed to the public, given the fact that his conduct has been an open secret in the CA bar.  He is the epitome of the lawyer who gives lawyers a bad reputation.

I read that their divorce is a hot topic in the current season, with all the HWs being sympathetic except Sutton.  They all have skeletons in their closets and will support each other no matter what.  So fake.


----------



## zooba

My father had dementia.  Horrible disease.  Anyone that would pretend to have Alzheimers is as low as it goes.  I hope they spend time in a memory unit to learn compassion and humility. Would not wish that fate on anyone.

If that ragdoll wife of his is on RHOBH, it will be my final straw to quit watching for good.  Very angry after reading the great litigator might be pretending.


----------



## chowlover2

Who watched Underserved on E last night? I enjoyed it, only 30 min, we see Lisa, Villa Rosa and how she entertains. I thought it was easy, breezy fun. And I think Lisa deserves her own thread now.


----------



## luckylove

chowlover2 said:


> Who watched Underserved on E last night? I enjoyed it, only 30 min, we see Lisa, Villa Rosa and how she entertains. I thought it was easy, breezy fun. And I think Lisa deserves her own thread now.



I tuned in for just a few minutes; it didn't hook me just yet. I plan to give it another try. Her table setting and back yard looked gorgeous!


----------



## limom

Was it the one with Jeff Lewis?


----------



## baghagg

I didn't realize it was on last night, I will try to catch it today.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Swanky

Since she’s not a Housewife, perhaps someone may want to start a thread or carry on in her other show threads?


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> Was it the one with Jeff Lewis?


No, Lance Bass and his SO and Vivica Fox who I really enjoyed. I really knew nothing about her except her films.Pandora and Ken are there too.


----------



## bisousx

*Erika Jayne Rushes To Federal Court Over Mansion Sale, ‘RHOBH’ Star’s Estranged Husband Drowning In $56 Million Debt*

*“Real Housewives of Beverly Hills”* star *Erika Jayne* is demanding she receives a cut from the sale of the $16-million mansion she once shared with her estranged husband *Thomas Girardi*.

According to court documents obtained by Radar, Erika’s lawyer is asking the federal judge presiding over the involuntary bankruptcy filed against Thomas. The “RHOBH” star says the trustee in charge of her soon-to-be ex-husband’s bankruptcy is in the process of putting the Pasadena home she shared with Thomas up for sale.

The trustee is set to kick out Thomas and sell the home to the highest bidder. The money from the sale will be used to pay off his many creditors. In newly filed court documents, Erika objects to the trustee’s sale because it doesn’t put any money aside for her.

Erika explains she is in the middle of a nasty divorce with Thomas. She argues California law allows her to stake a claim in the real property because she’s still going through the divorce. She wants the bankruptcy court to only allow the sale if the deal “provides for the preservation of Erika’s rights and to exempt property and its proceeds.”

The judge has yet to rule.


In court documents, Thomas’s financial state was revealed when a summary of his assets and liabilities was filed in the bankruptcy. The filing states the once-respected lawyer has over $74 million in assets with $56 million in liabilities.

His current monthly income is only $2,958. His biggest assets include the $16.5 million Pasadena mansion, a $1.1 million property in La Quinta, California along with a 2020 Range Rover and 2019 Aston Martin. The value of the clothes in his closet and his jewelry collection has yet to be determined. Thomas has over $5 million sitting in a City National Bank account.

The largest liability is listed as a $51 million loan owed to his law firm, Girardi Keese.

Erika is listed as a co-debtor in the documents. She appears to have been listed on financial documents relating to bills for American Express, City National Bank, various law firms, and their Wilshire County Club membership. The “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star has remained quiet amid the legal drama.











						Erika Jayne Rushes To Federal Court Over Mansion Sale, ‘RHOBH’ Star’s Estranged Husband Drowning In $56 Million Debt
					

The drama will unfold on this season of the hit Bravo reality show.




					radaronline.com


----------



## bisousx

I wonder how their property was vested - if it was joint tenancy, she could be protected against losing her share of the asset.

ETA: NM, I saw that she is a co-debter and those debts far outweigh the value of the properties.


----------



## limom

Losing it all for a trick.
I almost feel sorry for Girardi until I remember he was a scumbag himself.


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> I wonder how their property was vested - if it was joint tenancy, she could be protected against losing her share of the asset.
> 
> ETA: NM, I saw that she is a co-debter and those debts far outweigh the value of the properties.


Erika is claiming a $600k housing exemption under California law.  However, because fraud is alleged, don’t think she can claim she is entitled to an exemption.

There is also a blind item floating around that Erika visits a bank every Wednesday in a predominantly non-English speaking area of L.A.  Hopefully, Plaintiffs’ attorneys have an investigator following her every movement, because court documents show that Tom Girardi transferred $20 million to Erika’s production company recently.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> Erika is claiming a $600k housing exemption under California law.  However, because fraud is alleged, don’t think she can claim she is entitled to an exemption.



IIRC, I think you cannot even file bankrupcy to avoid repayment of debt if fraud is alleged (?) is that why it’s an involuntary bankruptcy petition from the creditors?


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> IIRC, I think you cannot even file bankrupcy to avoid repayment of debt if fraud is alleged (?) is that why it’s an involuntary bankruptcy petition from the creditors?


Correct, they were forced into bankruptcy, which is awesome.  All transfers of property they made 90 days before the date of bankruptcy will be “clawed back” and put into the estate to fund their debts.  So their attempt to divorce, divvy up funds and put it in Erika’s entertainment company, etc. will be reviewed through the lense of fraudulent transfers.


----------



## LemonDrop

wow. this is such a hot mess


----------



## lulilu

Is she going to cough up all the millions of dollars TG transferred to her to support her "career" and all that went with it?  Wasn't one of her "hits" a song called "It's expensive to be me?"  Where did all that money come from?  And why does she get to keep any of it?  The whole divorce filing was too coincidental not to be shady.


----------



## limom

How can he even consent to anything since he has Alzheimer’s?
Sad and shameful. What a way to go....
Erika has zero shame. Isn’t she embarrassed???
Also his adult children must be delighted with her. Unless, they are crooks too....
Cray, cray.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

California State Bar Files Disciplinary Charges Against Tom Girardi For Allegedly Swindling Millions Of Dollars From Clients (realitytea.com) 

Finally! But far too late.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m so saddened to hear of all of this. I use to like Erika but this...this is messy.


----------



## limom

Is Erin Brokovitch a crook too?


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> Is she going to cough up all the millions of dollars TG transferred to her to support her "career" and all that went with it?  Wasn't one of her "hits" a song called "It's expensive to be me?"  Where did all that money come from?  And why does she get to keep any of it?  The whole divorce filing was too coincidental not to be shady.


Because Erika was married to Tom during the time he stole the money from his clients, borrowed money from these lenders and transferred millions to Erika's entertainment company and all of this is documented in court filings, Erika is liable for these debts.  Plaintiffs attorneys for the Lion Air victims also agree with you that the divorce filing is a sham and an attempt by Erika and Tom to divide and hide assets from victims.  I don't think Erika or Tom could have foreseen that they would be forced into involuntary bankruptcy.  Their hubris was OFF THE CHARTS.  I applaud the Lion Air attorneys for seeing right through Girardi.  Notice, they are not California attorneys, so they did not give a crap about Girardi and his alleged relationship with the California bar and other high ranking old timers including politicians, attorneys and judges in California.


----------



## lulilu

haute okole said:


> I applaud the Lion Air attorneys for seeing right through Girardi.  Notice, they are not California attorneys, so they did not give a crap about Girardi and his alleged relationship with the California bar and other high ranking old timers including politicians, attorneys and judges in California.


I was shocked to read that his shady dealings were an open secret in the CA Bar.  My bar fees go into a fund to help victims of lawyers like him.  I wonder what CA has to help his victims.


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> I was shocked to read that his shady dealings were an open secret in the CA Bar.  My bar fees go into a fund to help victims of lawyers like him.  I wonder what CA has to help his victims.


I get ALL of my information from a California attorney on twitter @RonaldRichards.  He posts live updates with copies of all the pleadings, which are documents that are filed with the court.  He is SO GOOD!  He is currently posting live updates on the Jen Shah case, the lady who recently was arrested in the Salt Lake City Housewives show.

Andy should just rename these shows the Real Posers and Frauds of Blah Blah Blah.  Ronald Richards also took aim at Dorit, Mauricio and Hadid.


----------



## limom

Following


----------



## lulilu

haute okole said:


> I get ALL of my information from a California attorney on twitter @RonaldRichards.  He posts live updates with copies of all the pleadings, which are documents that are filed with the court.  He is SO GOOD!  He is currently posting live updates on the Jen Shah case, the lady who recently was arrested in the Salt Lake City Housewives show.
> 
> Andy should just rename these shows the Real Posers and Frauds of Blah Blah Blah.  Ronald Richards also took aim at Dorit, Mauricio and Hadid.


me too!


----------



## meluvs2shop

haute okole said:


> I get ALL of my information from a California attorney on twitter @RonaldRichards.  He posts live updates with copies of all the pleadings, which are documents that are filed with the court.  He is SO GOOD!  He is currently posting live updates on the Jen Shah case, the lady who recently was arrested in the Salt Lake City Housewives show.
> 
> Andy should just rename these shows the Real Posers and Frauds of Blah Blah Blah.  Ronald Richards also took aim at Dorit, Mauricio and Hadid.


I may need to create a Twitter account just to look him up. Sounds interesting.


----------



## limom

Who is this?


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Who is this?



The power of off-season plastic surgery, veneers, microblading, extensions, liposuction etc. that can be purchased with the money of an increasingly successful husband.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> The power of off-season plastic surgery, veneers, microblading, extensions, liposuction etc. that can be purchased with the money of an increasingly successful husband.


I am all for self improvement, but why transform into a totally new person?
It is not like she was ugly to start with.
If I were a man, I would demand childhood pictures


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> The power of off-season plastic surgery, veneers, microblading, extensions, liposuction etc. that can be purchased with the money of an increasingly successful husband.


And they all have the same look - devoid of uniqueness - and become interchangeable barbie dolls.


----------



## Swanky

There’s a lot of filtering there!


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> There’s a lot of filtering there!


Why filter to the point of being unrecognizable?
Between her and the Kardashian..


----------



## TC1

Can you imagine having to edit a photo through 10 different apps before posting it?   
Perhaps it's a decoy, so when people run into them in person, they don't recognize them.


----------



## haute okole

Next season will be very interesting.  Remember these two documents when Erika Girardi plays the victim card and acts like she did not know what was going on while her husband borrowed $51 million from lenders.  The entire time she is driving cars and flying in planes and living in homes that she had zero equity in.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
g


----------



## bisousx

Do we know why Erika was a cosigner on all of these loans? If she was a housewife for all these years, what is her motivation (or Tom’s) to put her name on the loans?


----------



## bisousx

lulilu said:


> The power of off-season plastic surgery, veneers, microblading, extensions, liposuction etc. that can be purchased with the money of an increasingly successful husband.



I will take whatever Kyle is having, idc


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> I will take whatever Kyle is having, idc


I spy a Southern California girl, like me!


----------



## limom

Is that Richards dude obsessed with all the housewives or only the Girardi?
Also, I read that he was Russel‘s attorney?
What‘s up with that?


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Is that Richards dude obsessed with all the housewives or only the Girardi?
> Also, I read that he was Russel‘s attorney?
> What‘s up with that?


I noticed he is fascinated by the intersection of fraud and reality TV.  He started covering the Girardis, then it expanded to Dorit, Mauricio, Michael Avenatti and now Jen Shah.  I think this @RonaldRichards following took off after he started covering reality frauds.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> I noticed he is fascinated by the intersection of fraud and reality TV.  He started covering the Girardis, then it expanded to Dorit, Mauricio, Michael Avenatti and now Jen Shah.  I think this @RonaldRichards following took off after he started covering reality frauds.


He was Russel Armstrong attorney.








						Timeline of a Tragedy: Real Housewives' Russell Armstrong Was "Always Depressed" - E! Online
					

But attorney says that while the late husband of Beverly Hills star Taylor Armstrong was dealing with legal, financial and marital troubles, he seemed "fine" the last they talked




					www.eonline.com
				




g. 16, 2011: Russell's longtime attorney, Ronald Richards, tells E! News that he spoke to his client two days ago, and he "seemed fine...just dealing with the normal problems affiliated with the divorce." Richards had been representing Russell in both his divorce and an ongoing civil suit.

Then again, "fine" didn't necessarily mean that Russell wasn't troubled.

"Anytime you have one spouse become famous and the other one stays the same, it creates problems," says Richards of Russell's shifting dynamic with Taylor. Negative remarks made about him on _Real Housewives_ "definitely" bothered him, the lawyer says.

"He was always depressed," says Richards. "He was always disappointed about the divorce and financial issues."

But, he added, "nothing to this level. If he would have told me he was suffering to this extent I would have helped him. I would have gone over to his house last night. He was a good guy."

Asked whether Russell's estate would prove difficult to sort out, Richards says, "I don't believe he has any assets to worry about."


----------



## limom

Is this the real Kyle?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Is this the real Kyle?



If it is, she looks so much better than the filtered one posted earlier.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> If it is, she looks so much better than the filtered one posted earlier.


Yes, she is a pretty woman.
Those filters make no sense.
Why filter one self to look worst?


----------



## bisbee

I think she is trying to look younger than her daughters.  No plastic surgery other than 2 nose jobs?  There are many procedures that change appearance that can be classified as NOT surgery...I see a lot of filler, use of lasers, and Botox.  Not to mention filters.


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> Who is this?




Gawd. Someone needs to talk to her.


----------



## Allisonfaye

lulilu said:


> The power of off-season plastic surgery, veneers, microblading, extensions, liposuction etc. that can be purchased with the money of an increasingly successful husband.



He must be making a boatload now.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CanuckBagLover said:


> If it is, she looks so much better than the filtered one posted earlier.



The best I saw her ever look was on season a few years ago when she had on a green t shirt and jeans and she was in her kitchen in the Bel Air home. She is naturally pretty.


----------



## limom

Allisonfaye said:


> He must be making a boatload now.


I can think of many ways to spend a man‘s money that does not involve turning into someone else.


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> I can think of many ways to spend a man‘s money that does not involve turning into someone else.



Haha. Agree. I think it's peer pressure. All of her friend do that stuff so she does, too.


----------



## bisousx

What’s wrong with wanting to look and feel pretty? She doesn’t look overdone or overfilled at all.


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> Who is this?



She looks good!


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Is this the real Kyle?



Boy, Mauricio looks like the perfect mix of both his parents.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> I can think of many ways to spend a man‘s money that does not involve turning into someone else.





Allisonfaye said:


> Haha. Agree. I think it's peer pressure. All of her friend do that stuff so she does, too.



And she seems to be very worried about Mo looking at other women.  She had a fit and tossed some woman out of a party once for flirting with him.  Maybe she thinks she has to keep "improving" her look.


----------



## swags

The rumor is that Mo cheats and since she puts them on a reality show, most viewers have heard it. I think she wants to give off vibes of a perfect family and nothing says that like taking selfie’s and posting them constantly.


----------



## haute okole

In person, Mauricio is sexy as hell and seems friendly, but a little too short for me at 5’9”.


----------



## SouthTampa

haute okole said:


> Next season will be very interesting.  Remember these two documents when Erika Girardi plays the victim card and acts like she did not know what was going on while her husband borrowed $51 million from lenders.  The entire time she is driving cars and flying in planes and living in homes that she had zero equity in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046823


Those two signatures are not even close.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> In person, Mauricio is sexy as hell and seems friendly, but a little too short for me at 5’9”.


Was Kyle there, too?
The season when he was high 24/7 really lowered the sexy for me.


----------



## haute okole

@limom
The kids and I were waiting for our car and Mauricio was also waiting for his.  It is so wierd seeing these people because I feel like I know them and I just said, “Oh, Hi Mauricio” like I knew him.  Of course, I do not.  He said Hi and asked how we are doing and his voice!  Oh Lawdy, does he have a sexy voice.  I have seen Kyle a few times and she looks her best without all the show makeup.  She is also very pretty and friendly.


----------



## limom

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## swags

haute okole said:


> @limom
> The kids and I were waiting for our car and Mauricio was also waiting for his.  It is so wierd seeing these people because I feel like I know them and I just said, “Oh, Hi Mauricio” like I knew him.  Of course, I do not.  He said Hi and asked how we are doing and his voice!  Oh Lawdy, does he have a sexy voice.  I have seen Kyle a few times and she looks her best without all the show makeup.  She is also very pretty and friendly.
> 
> View attachment 5049120


Is that you in the photo Haute? You should join the housewives!


----------



## haute okole

swags said:


> Is that you in the photo Haute? You should join the housewives!


Yes, a few years and pounds ago and less facial fillers.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Yes, a few years and pounds ago and less facial fillers.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> @limom
> The kids and I were waiting for our car and Mauricio was also waiting for his.  It is so wierd seeing these people because I feel like I know them and I just said, “Oh, Hi Mauricio” like I knew him.  Of course, I do not.  He said Hi and asked how we are doing and his voice!  Oh Lawdy, does he have a sexy voice.  I have seen Kyle a few times and she looks her best without all the show makeup.  She is also very pretty and friendly.
> 
> View attachment 5049120



 so beautiful! Please join the next season of RHOBH. I can tag along as your sidekick (like Lisa’s permanent poolboy Cedric), and we can talk smack on Erica and Tom all day long


----------



## haute okole

This stupid picture makes me laugh because I recall pulling up a chair between Lisa and Kyle to join them and Lisa looks at me and says, “Hey, Hey, Hey!” like I was nuts.  It is so weird because I just felt so comfy with them because I literally saw them on TV weekly for years and here they were sitting in the neighborhood restaurant.
@bisousx No way girl, you are hotter and richer than me!  @skylightchalet !
Re: Cedric, my hubby and I were at Nobu on La Cienaga having a special tasting menu dinner with wine pairings.  As my husband and I walked passed, he said “That is how Real rich people dress.”  At that time, my husband bought ALL of his clothes from Costco and I bought all of my clothes directly from factory warehouses.  We looked a mess.


----------



## limom

Cedric is quite astute.
His Insta is interesting.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> This stupid picture makes me laugh because I recall pulling up a chair between Lisa and Kyle to join them and Lisa looks at me and says, “Hey, Hey, Hey!” like I was nuts.  It is so weird because I just felt so comfy with them because I literally saw them on TV weekly for years and here they were sitting in the neighborhood restaurant.



So Lisa and Kyle were real friends, IRL. That’s kinda sad what happened between them, then


----------



## limom

How real was the “goodbye Kyle scene?”


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> How real was the “goodbye Kyle scene?”


I always try to PM you with my juicy secrets but for some reason it does not got through!  Unfortunately, I don’t know anything about that scene.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> I always try to PM you with my juicy secrets but for some reason it does not got through!  Unfortunately, I don’t know anything about that scene.


Dang! I thought that was fixed


----------



## chowlover2

haute okole said:


> @limom
> The kids and I were waiting for our car and Mauricio was also waiting for his.  It is so wierd seeing these people because I feel like I know them and I just said, “Oh, Hi Mauricio” like I knew him.  Of course, I do not.  He said Hi and asked how we are doing and his voice!  Oh Lawdy, does he have a sexy voice.  I have seen Kyle a few times and she looks her best without all the show makeup.  She is also very pretty and friendly.
> 
> View attachment 5049120


You look like you belong there!


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> Was Kyle there, too?
> The season when he was high 24/7 really lowered the sexy for me.


Really? What season was this? I’d like to check it out lol


----------



## chowlover2

I think it was this last season, when his business started going downhill due to shady business practices.


----------



## baghagg

limom said:


> Is this the real Kyle?



Looks like Kyle's mother-in-law has been hitting the filler/filter sauce as well..


----------



## limom

Only grandpa is keeping it real


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Is this the real Kyle?




I’m not a Kyle fan (too catty), but it’s _so _sweet that she adores her in-laws and vice versa. I do believe her tagline that she’s the happiest of the RHOBH bunch, with her beautiful family.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> In person, Mauricio is sexy as hell and seems friendly, but a little too short for me at 5’9”.



This is why I advise my gfs who are online dating to go for the shorter guys... less competition from other women cause most want tall men


----------



## haute okole

Ack!  The preview of next season on TooFab is just too much!  I don’t think I can watch.  Ericka wearing all of her leased moissonite and diamontes, no can do.


----------



## limom

So there is a new chick Cristal and Kathie is a friend.
Meh, sick of those hoes all together.
There are so much good scripted and documentaries out there. No thanks.


----------



## maris.crane

Looks like Dorit and Sutton maybe the bone collectors. I CAN'T WAIT. But I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## TC1

So, Erika is going full victim? and clearly Sutton doesn't buy it. Crystal is just going to be a mouthpiece for Kathy? so...she won't get her hands dirty? Urgh


----------



## limom

All I have to say is that Erika‘ s foundation looks unblended And orangey.
Didn’t Mickey left her some samples and a beautyblender?


----------



## maris.crane

limom said:


> All I have to say is that Erika‘ s foundation looks unblended And orangey.
> Didn’t Mickey left her some samples and a beautyblender?



It's one of the other trailer clips, but she's sitting next to Sutton at dinner (and screaming at Sutton) and there's this unblended line right around her hairline. Kills me.


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> All I have to say is that Erika‘ s foundation looks unblended And orangey.
> Didn’t Mickey left her some samples and a beautyblender?


Girllll. Mickey left the minute he found out his "best friend" cheques wouldn't clear anymore


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> All I have to say is that Erika‘ s foundation looks unblended And orangey.
> Didn’t Mickey left her some samples and a beautyblender?


Ugh, after all we really know about Erika’s finances now, I find her as appealing as a festering carbuncle.


----------



## limom

Sad


----------



## maris.crane

Honestly, she must've had a glam squad for at least part of this season. Unless she is REALLY good at doing her own hair.
In which case...one of them was getting his revenge? No way would Blessed Scott Barnes let her out like this...


----------



## egak

I just watched the trailer and Erika, you can just go away now you horrible person. No one talks to Sutton like that!


----------



## Coco.lover

I want Erika to be DRAGGED! She knew, all her diamonds and glam squad were all paid with Blood money!!  She should lower her tone she might be in jail soon!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I just saw a clip of the new season. Looks like a train wreak and I’m here for all of it! Kathy Hilton will finally be on too! Hopefully they go into the sale of the family mansion in Holmby Hills that belonged to the late Baron Hilton. I think that home recently sold if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## meluvs2shop

haute okole said:


> In person, Mauricio is sexy as hell and seems friendly, but a little too short for me at 5’9”.


I can totally see that. Dang, I thought he was at least 6 ft. He looks taller for sure.


----------



## Allisonfaye

haute okole said:


> Yes, a few years and pounds ago and less facial fillers.



I was going to say...couldn't be recent because of Kyle and VDP being together.


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> This is why I advise my gfs who are online dating to go for the shorter guys... less competition from other women cause most want tall men



Haha...but as a shorter woman who short guys flocked to because I didn't make them feel inferior, I finally had to give them up because their egos tended to be fragile. Seemed they always tried to overcompensate.


----------



## haute okole

Allisonfaye said:


> I was going to say...couldn't be recent because of Kyle and VDP being together.



That picture was taken on Sept. 6, 2016 at 6:24 p.m. in Beverly Hills to be exact.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> So there is a new chick Cristal and Kathie is a friend.
> Meh, sick of those hoes all together.
> There are so much good scripted and documentaries out there. No thanks.




this clip was so good, had to watch it twice!


----------



## lulilu

maris.crane said:


> It's one of the other trailer clips, but she's sitting next to Sutton at dinner (and screaming at Sutton) and there's this unblended line right around her hairline. Kills me.





egak said:


> I just watched the trailer and Erika, you can just go away now you horrible person. No one talks to Sutton like that!



I never saw anyone act with that much vile venom.  She needs to go.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> All I have to say is that Erika‘ s foundation looks unblended And orangey.
> Didn’t Mickey left her some samples and a beautyblender?


Make up is tricky when you can't afford a glam squad with blood money!


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053189


Wow!  I didn't even recognize her!  It looks like she has a mask around her face!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I never saw anyone act with that much vile venom.  She needs to go.


I find Erika absolutely repulsive.  I hope the courts order her to hand over her paychecks to pay off all the victims.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> I never saw anyone act with that much vile venom.  She needs to go.


Her demeanor reminded me of the fight in HK. ( you don’t know what I go thru at night)
For some reason, I don’t perceive Sutton as weak as Erika seems to believe.
Cristal is a firecracker but Sutton is right those pants are unflattering.
 With Sutton herself being a couture mess, the fashion might deliver the laughs this year.
Dorit ought to be delighted. She went up the ladder big time this year.
Rinna is just Rinna.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Her demeanor reminded me of the fight in HK. ( you don’t know what I go thru at night)
> For some reason, I don’t perceive Sutton as weak as Erika seems to believe.
> Cristal is a firecracker but Sutton is right those pants are unflattering.
> With Sutton herself being a couture mess, the fashion might deliver the laughs this year.
> Dorit ought to be delighted. She went up the ladder big time this year.
> Rinna is just Rinna.



Re: Sutton, it’s not that she’s weak. But if she’s spent her life with manners and exuding Southern hospitality, it would be difficult to lower herself to the undignified level of drama that keeps other ladies on the show. Guess we will have to see what unfolds this season!


----------



## limom

*


bisousx said:



			Re: Sutton, it’s not that she’s weak. But if she’s spent her life with manners and exuding Southern hospitality, it would be difficult to lower herself to the undignified level of drama that keeps other ladies on the show.
		
Click to expand...

*


bisousx said:


> Guess we will have to see what unfolds this season!


Good point. 
However, Sutton is still on a show with said undignified ladies  
She entertains for sure, plus she is incredibly funny( intentionally and unintentionally, her interviews are the best)
What a find!


----------



## TC1

Interesting that Rinna deals with Delilah dating Scott Disick on the show (perhaps it's her only storyline) it would be nice is she addresses the fact that she's changed her appearance completely to be with an older man with 3 kids. She won't, but STILL
It's so clear that her girls want to be just like the K's and we all know would die to be in PMK's shoes


----------



## Tivo

TC1 said:


> Interesting that Rinna deals with Delilah dating Scott Disick on the show (perhaps it's her only storyline) it would be nice is she addresses the fact that she's changed her appearance completely to be with an older man with 3 kids. She won't, but STILL
> It's so clear that her girls want to be just like the K's and we all know would die to be in PMK's shoes


I don’t imagine Kris Jenner thinks much of Lisa Rinna


----------



## haute okole

Tivo said:


> I don’t imagine Kris Jenner thinks much of Lisa Rinna


I think they are friends.  I don’t believe for a minute that Lisa does not approve of Scott for her daughter.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I think this is her whole storyline and probably encouraged the whole thing to get closer to her hero, Kris.


----------



## limom

Well, what does Harry Hamlin think of his daughter dating that person?
If she does not have chemical dependency issues, she will soon enough.


----------



## Swanky

TC1 said:


> Interesting that Rinna deals with Delilah dating Scott Disick on the show (perhaps it's her only storyline) it would be nice is she addresses the fact that she's changed her appearance completely to be with an older man with 3 kids. She won't, but STILL
> It's so clear that her girls want to be just like the K's and we all know would die to be in PMK's shoes


I'm still COMPLETELY skeezed out by Scott dating that child.  She was 19. . .  my DD is roommates and sorority sis' with her BFF growing up.  My DD JUST turned 20, has no business now or last year at 19 with a man that old with 3 kids.  So disgusted.


----------



## haute okole

Say it is not so Sutton!  Don’t tell me you are fake rich too!


----------



## Swanky

I don't how much her loan was or what her home cost, but I do know first hand a lot of wealthy folks would rather keep their $ growing in the bank as opposed to putting a lot of $ down on a home.  I doubt Sutton and Erica are on the same level with debt and legal issues.


----------



## TC1

I thought Sutton's ex was mega rich? or as Rinna introduced her "she's rich!!, RICH honey"


----------



## haute okole

Real Rich Honey people typically don’t have tax liens.  By the time you get to the tax lien status, you are WAY WAY behind on your taxes and have failed to make arrangements with the State for a reasonable repayment schedule.


----------



## Swanky

Means you didn't pay it, doesn't mean you _couldn't_!  Just sayin lol

That kind behavior would put me in a grave with stress but I don't know the reasoning. . . if she was the homeowner or if the ex was, or why she was in such arrears.


----------



## baghagg

Sutton seemed to have an acrimonious divorce of recent past..  maybe that is why the lien is so high.  She grew on me last season.


----------



## haute okole

baghagg said:


> Sutton seemed to have an acrimonious divorce of recent past..  maybe that is why the lien is so high.  She grew on me last season.


She’s my favorite.  She even told Andy Cohen on WWHL that one of the reasons she sold her house was because she was broke.  Andy laughed it off because I don’t think he took her seriously.  I love her candor.


----------



## Heart Star

TC1 said:


> Girllll. Mickey left the minute he found out his "best friend" cheques wouldn't clear anymore



I so hope that's true. For some reason Mickey irritates me to no end!


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> She’s my favorite.  She even told Andy Cohen on WWHL that one of the reasons she sold her house was because she was broke.  Andy laughed it off because I don’t think he took her seriously.  I love her candor.


I can see her being cash poor. Many of my female friends were in severe cash crunches during their divorces.
Some men adamantly refuse to share marital assets with their wives regardless of theIr wealth or their wives contribution to said wealth.
Him being an hedge fund billionaire would make me suspect that he was particularly combative, ime.
I have stories for days
Andy Cohen has been so sheltered that he has no clues what goes on in people life.
Plus, since he is so insular and self involved, he will never know anything either.

What is the story with Crystal?


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Interesting that Rinna deals with Delilah dating Scott Disick on the show (perhaps it's her only storyline) it would be nice is she addresses the fact that she's changed her appearance completely to be with an older man with 3 kids. She won't, but STILL
> It's so clear that her girls want to be just like the K's and we all know would die to be in PMK's shoes


How did she change her appearance?  I scroll right by anything to do with the repulsive Rinna.

It's interesting how the tabloids are all publishing unflattering photos of Erika recently (unless it's naked one).  She's clearly fallen from favor.  And her real ugliness is pushing its way to the surface.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

baghagg said:


> Sutton seemed to have an acrimonious divorce of recent past..  maybe that is why the lien is so high.  She grew on me last season.


or she is living beyond her means....


----------



## CanuckBagLover

p.s. wonder how Suttons store is doing


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> p.s. wonder how Suttons store is doing


good question. Opening a retail store is hard enough but with the pandemic??
It is nice enough.




__





						Boutique, Hollywood, CA | The Sutton Concept
					

Located in Hollywood, CA, The Sutton Concept is dedicated to adding flair and color to your home and wardrobe. For more details, contact us today.




					thesuttonconcept.com


----------



## Tivo

When does this season start?


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> How did she change her appearance?  I scroll right by anything to do with the repulsive Rinna.
> 
> It's interesting how the tabloids are all publishing unflattering photos of Erika recently (unless it's naked one).  She's clearly fallen from favor.  And her real ugliness is pushing its way to the surface.


Rinna didn't change her appearance. Amelia did when she started dating Scott. Basically morphing into a Sophia Richie/Kardashian hybrid. She started editing her photos to make her skin darker and the internet accused her of "blackfishing" (yes, that's a thing) she responded by saying she tans easily


----------



## haute okole

Tivo said:


> When does this season start?


May 19.   Too bad they are not filming now.  The Bankruptcy Trustee just filed papers to officially sue Erika to bring her into the case.  Tom Girardi and his law firm, Girardi and Keese, were forced into bankruptcy a few months ago and all of his and the firms assets were frozen.  Erika claims that all of her assets are gifts from Tom and thus, separate property.  That is, of course, not legally tenable in California and complete HOGWASH.  She and her PR keeps saying that she is a strong and smart women.  That is the most counterproductive argument she can make right now because this plays into the Plaintiffs hands that she necessarily knew of Tom's fraud, knowingly stole money from victims and transferred money into her accounts to launder her ill gotten gains.

Re:  Rinna setting up Amelia with Scott, Amelia is in the tabloids EVERY DARN DAY.  She has obviously taken Kardashion notes and calls the paps every time she walks out the door.  They are now able to sell her photos because of her relationship with Scott.  See how Hollywood works.  Rinna is a pimp.


----------



## TC1




----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> this clip was so good, had to watch it twice!



It's so nice that they no longer seem to have Covid in their world. Must be nice to be super rich.


----------



## Allisonfaye

haute okole said:


> May 19.   Too bad they are not filming now.  The Bankruptcy Trustee just filed papers to officially sue Erika to bring her into the case.  Tom Girardi and his law firm, Girardi and Keese, were forced into bankruptcy a few months ago and all of his and the firms assets were frozen.  Erika claims that all of her assets are gifts from Tom and thus, separate property.  That is, of course, not legally tenable in California and complete HOGWASH.  She and her PR keeps saying that she is a strong and smart women.  That is the most counterproductive argument she can make right now because this plays into the Plaintiffs hands that she necessarily knew of Tom's fraud, knowingly stole money from victims and transferred money into her accounts to launder her ill gotten gains.
> 
> Re:  Rinna setting up Amelia with Scott, Amelia is in the tabloids EVERY DARN DAY.  She has obviously taken Kardashion notes and calls the paps every time she walks out the door.  They are now able to sell her photos because of her relationship with Scott.  See how Hollywood works.  Rinna is a pimp.



Well, in all fairness, she has said she would do ANYTHING to make a buck. I guess she meant it.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> May 19.   Too bad they are not filming now.  The Bankruptcy Trustee just filed papers to officially sue Erika to bring her into the case.  Tom Girardi and his law firm, Girardi and Keese, were forced into bankruptcy a few months ago and all of his and the firms assets were frozen.  Erika claims that all of her assets are gifts from Tom and thus, separate property.  That is, of course, not legally tenable in California and complete HOGWASH.  She and her PR keeps saying that she is a strong and smart women.  *That is the most counterproductive argument she can make right now because this plays into the Plaintiffs hands that she necessarily knew of Tom's fraud, knowingly stole money from victims and transferred money into her accounts to launder her ill gotten gains.*
> 
> Re:  Rinna setting up Amelia with Scott, Amelia is in the tabloids EVERY DARN DAY.  She has obviously taken Kardashion notes and calls the paps every time she walks out the door.  They are now able to sell her photos because of her relationship with Scott.  See how Hollywood works.  Rinna is a pimp.



This is a good point. If there ever was a time for a woman to play the dumb wife card; this would be the moment


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> View attachment 5055276


HELLO WORLD! Did you know that My Daughter is dating a Kardashian?  Yes world, I am gonna be rich, HONEY!


----------



## TC1

Allisonfaye said:


> It's so nice that they no longer seem to have Covid in their world. Must be nice to be super rich.


Kyle posted on her insta story yesterday that they have all been vaccinated. She and a few others have already had Covid previously.


----------



## purseinsanity

Tom Girardi's Firm Owes Money to Up to 'Hundreds of Clients,' Employees
					

Tom Girardi's law firm, now undergoing liquidation, still owes money to up to 'hundreds of clients' and former employees — read more




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## limom

Interesting


----------



## LemonDrop

Is it just me or is it way past time to move on from new reality tv? I can't think of anything more dull. Reality real estate with Mauricio and PK   I am still watching RHoBH because I am invested in the characters but non-reality reality TV is so dated and tired.


----------



## NZMousee

limom said:


> Sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053189


Nasty lady. Should give the diamonds to those she has scammed


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Interesting



Maurico opening up a branch in London - interesting. Seems like bad timing to me given the pandemic (mind you the house prices here are have become even more insane during the pandemic - so what I know).  Just dont feel like watching this type of show right now. I agree with LemonDrop, I think this type of so called reality tv show is over, even without the pandemic.
Wonder how much money he is making from his reality tv show v. his real estate agency.


----------



## swags

Erica acting all defensive and threatening Sutton is a load of
crap. When you are with a crook and on a reality show, it’s not going to look well.


----------



## haute okole

swags said:


> Erica acting all defensive and threatening Sutton is a load of
> crap. When you are with a crook and on a reality show, it’s not going to look well.


She has a reputation here in LA as a graceless, horrid wretch, even when she thought she was on top of the world.  Can you imagine how she is going to act now that we all know she is poorer than dirt and lower than pond scum?


----------



## RueMonge

limom said:


> Interesting



I still cannot wrap my head around PK? This seems like the most insultingly not real reality premise ever. Besides, no one is a fan of PK.


----------



## baghagg

RueMonge said:


> I still cannot wrap my head around PK? This seems like the most insultingly not real reality premise ever. Besides, no one is a fan of PK.


No one _here_ is a fan, but maybe in the UK..  at least, that's what the network is banking on.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Rinna’s package has always been about her looks and her hustle. I’m not knocking it at all. She also has gorgeous daughters. As a mother of a daughter myself it would be nice if famous Hollywood moms didn’t put that on their daughters. Basically, you’re gorgeous too as my offspring so let’s capitalize on that. For e.g., aside from their looks what do they have to offer? What other interests do they have? And why date another dated reality star? And for what? What can you bring to the table? I just can’t relate to ppl that just want to be famous like that is going to make them happy! No! It will just make you more insecure and sad inside.


----------



## sgj99

haute okole said:


> She has a reputation here in LA as a graceless, horrid wretch, even when she thought she was on top of the world.  Can you imagine how she is going to act now that we all know she is poorer than dirt and lower than pond scum?


Graceless, horrid, *talentless wretch


----------



## CanuckBagLover

RueMonge said:


> I still cannot wrap my head around PK? This seems like the most insultingly not real reality premise ever. Besides, no one is a fan of PK.


With PK being involved, the whole thing seems even sketchier.  I thought fled to the US to avoid bankruptcy in the UK.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

meluvs2shop said:


> Rinna’s package has always been about her looks and her hustle. I’m not knocking it at all. She also has gorgeous daughters. As a mother of a daughter myself it would be nice if famous Hollywood moms didn’t put that on their daughters. Basically, you’re gorgeous too as my offspring so let’s capitalize on that. For e.g., aside from their looks what do they have to offer? What other interests do they have? And why date another dated reality star? And for what? What can you bring to the table? I just can’t relate to ppl that just want to be famous like that is going to make them happy! No! It will just make you more insecure and sad inside.



In my opinion, her daughters are pretty but nothing special (dont mean to seem harsh).  They dont seem to be particularly talented either as models or in acting.  Hollywood ultimately values youth above all.  There will be a thousands of young pretty girls vying to take their place as they get old.  Ultimately they can only hope for is marriage to a  wealthy man and that they have a good pre-nup and dont get screwed over in the divorce when the man replaces them with a younger version.  Such a retro message Rinna is sending.

I dont like Kyle but I give her credit for not pushing  her daughters into so called modeling and has encouraged them to get an education, even if most of them seem to work at The Agency - at least its work - and not that uncommon in family owned businesses.


----------



## limom

I thought that PK also had money hidden overseas  as well.
He looks slimy, she looks like everybody else nowadays.
Their kids are cute for now.
I always gave Kyle credit for having educated daughters.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yes, I agree with you both
@limom and @CanuckBagLover! I love how Kyle values education. Not every kid will be smart but it’s important to place value in other things and not just their looks. 

I have a hard time with PK & Dorit’s relationship. It doesn’t make sense to me. And it’s not the age difference. My x husband was a lot older than me. And Erika and her husband...that had writing all over the walls, but this outcome? I never saw this outcome.


----------



## lulilu

Kyle's youngest daughter was getting acting lessons (at least at some point) because she wanted to be an actress.  She is kind of a show-off IMHO.


----------



## swags

Rinnas been shoving her brat daughters down the viewers throats for years. She pimped out the eating disorder, the fake fashion line and now that her youngest is spreading her legs for Scott Disick, Rinna must be the proudest she’s ever been.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> Kyle's youngest daughter was getting acting lessons (at least at some point) because she wanted to be an actress.  She is kind of a show-off IMHO.


Who is the show off? Kyle or Portia?
Kyle is your average nouveau riche. Gauche at times...imho.
 I wonder why she stopped  pushing her daughter onto the viewers? Or did the editors realized that the viewers did not care.


----------



## haute okole

swags said:


> Rinnas been shoving her brat daughters down the viewers throats for years. She pimped out the eating disorder, the fake fashion line and now that her youngest is spreading her legs for Scott Disick, Rinna must be the proudest she’s ever been.


Many years ago, during Rinna’s freshman year, she was chasing Amelia out the door of their kitchen and Amelia was being absolutely horrible and disrespectful to Rinna.  Rinna was trying to be helpful about something or just trying to give producers some camera time with her and the kids and the kids did not want any of it.  Anyway, I recorded that scene and played it back to my pre-teen daughters to show them an example of unacceptable behavior for a child towards a parent.  I told my girls that if they acted like that towards any adult, especially me, their Dad, Aunts, Uncles or Grandparents, all hell would break loose.  Of course, my psychiatrist husband was less histrionic.  Sadly, this behavior is quite common in LA for some unknown reason.  Too much money, not enough time spent with kids and guilt for not being the parent they know they should have been maybe.  Who knows.  Bad parenting is my opinion.


----------



## baghagg

haute okole said:


> Many years ago, during Rinna’s freshman year, she was chasing Amelia out the door of their kitchen and Amelia was being absolutely horrible and disrespectful to Rinna.  Rinna was trying to be helpful about something or just trying to give producers some camera time with her and the kids and the kids did not want any of it.  Anyway, I recorded that scene and played it back to my pre-teen daughters to show them an example of unacceptable behavior for a child towards a parent.  I told my girls that if they acted like that towards any adult, especially me, their Dad, Aunts, Uncles or Grandparents, all hell would break loose.  Of course, my psychiatrist husband was less histrionic.  Sadly, this behavior is quite common in LA for some unknown reason.  Too much money, not enough time spent with kids and guilt for not being the parent they know they should have been maybe.  Who knows.  Bad parenting is my opinion.


I totally remember scene!


----------



## meluvs2shop

haute okole said:


> Many years ago, during Rinna’s freshman year, she was chasing Amelia out the door of their kitchen and Amelia was being absolutely horrible and disrespectful to Rinna.  Rinna was trying to be helpful about something or just trying to give producers some camera time with her and the kids and the kids did not want any of it.  Anyway, I recorded that scene and played it back to my pre-teen daughters to show them an example of unacceptable behavior for a child towards a parent.  I told my girls that if they acted like that towards any adult, especially me, their Dad, Aunts, Uncles or Grandparents, all hell would break loose.  Of course, my psychiatrist husband was less histrionic.  Sadly, this behavior is quite common in LA for some unknown reason.  Too much money, not enough time spent with kids and guilt for not being the parent they know they should have been maybe.  Who knows.  Bad parenting is my opinion.


Dang. I don’t remember that scene at all. Rinna gets on my nerves, but I will say this video had me laughing. Her DH is oblivious. Maybe that’s why she’s always seeking attention. Hmmm...


----------



## sgj99

Those girls have been terribly disrespectful to Rinna and Harry.  And they’ve allowed it.  Rinna has made so many excuses for the entitled brats.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> Dang. I don’t remember that scene at all. Rinna gets on my nerves, but I will say this video had me laughing. Her DH is oblivious. Maybe that’s why she’s always seeking attention. Hmmm...


She is exhausting. He goes camping.
Her daughters are typical teenagers/young adults.
One is too short for traditional modeling. 
The other one has decided to adult with an old man with way, way too much bagage.
Imho, those two girls will be alright at the end.
They come from good stock.JMO.


----------



## bisbee

meluvs2shop said:


> Dang. I don’t remember that scene at all. Rinna gets on my nerves, but I will say this video had me laughing. Her DH is oblivious. Maybe that’s why she’s always seeking attention. Hmmm...



He is always oblivious when she does that...it is part of their schtick.  I am convinced that this is a planned scenario.


----------



## swags

I think Harry is pretty much checked out and is most likely appearing on the show to keep the money flowing in.
I remember when he grilled a nice meal and the Disick skank was very rude and crappy to him cause she was worried about her weight.
I think the short one is prettier but like someone mentioned, too short. The taller one looks fug but that may be her crappy brat attitude.
I think Kim Richards does know something about Harry. Remember Rinna flipped out? I believe there’s more to it but Kim stopped short of revealing what it is.


----------



## TC1

Didn't we have to watch a whole season droning on about Rinna being so proud of her daughters for moving to NY and going to college (a la Hadid sisters) now they're both back in CA chasing around washed up men for clout?, mm ok.
That apple didn't fall too far. I'm sure that's the life Harry wanted for his kids.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Didn't we have to watch a whole season droning on about Rinna being so proud of her daughters for moving to NY and going to college (a la Hadid sisters) now they're both back in CA chasing around washed up men for clout?, mm ok.
> That apple didn't fall too far. I'm sure that's the life Harry wanted for his kids.


Yes, college and haute couture modeling.  ha


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> I think Kim Richards does know something about Harry. Remember Rinna flipped out? I believe there’s more to it but Kim stopped short of revealing what it is.



If Kim knows, they ALL know..


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Didn't we have to watch a whole season droning on about Rinna being so proud of her daughters for moving to NY and going to college (a la Hadid sisters) now they're both back in CA chasing around washed up men for clout?, mm ok.
> That apple didn't fall too far. I'm sure that's the life Harry wanted for his kids.


Yes they set up the brats in nice apartments and I think both idiots flunked out without doing much except claiming they have anxiety.


----------



## LemonDrop

All Rinna knows is hustling and selling image. I think it's fine to hustle and use your image to sell crap on HSN but I don't think that's what you should push your kids into.  Her kids really don't have the 2021 IT factor like Rinna had the mid 90s IT factor. They need encouragement to follow their own path.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> Yes they set up the brats in nice apartments and I think both idiots flunked out without doing much except claiming they have anxiety.


They didnt last very long in those nice apartments either - I distinctly remember at least one daughter moving home after couple of months - couldnt afford I am sure - just more hype for tv


----------



## haute okole

CanuckBagLover said:


> They didnt last very long in those nice apartments either - I distinctly remember at least one daughter moving home after couple of months - couldnt afford I am sure - just more hype for tv


Or the free rent for being profiled on TV was up.  My house was in 2 HGTV shows and it is amazing what you get in exchange for giving a showroom or vendor credit or filming in their showroom/warehouse.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Or the free rent for being profiled on TV was up.  My house was in 2 HGTV shows and it is amazing what you get in exchange for giving a showroom or vendor credit or filming in their showroom/warehouse.


Spill!


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Spill!


Designers Challenge, Season 1 Living Room Refresh, Design Star or School, I believe our episode did not air because the season got canceled before my episode played.  Not my house, but my sister’s flat, Deserving Design with Vern Yip.


----------



## limom

Did you all know that PK dated Rachel Uchitel?
Apparently he was a big spender in Vegas and was also a nice guy.
And very married at the time, if my timing is correct.  
For the Bravo fans, she also dated Matt Allman...


----------



## baghagg

limom said:


> Did you all know that PK dated Rachel Uchitel?
> Apparently he was a big spender in Vegas and was also a nice guy.
> And very married at the time, if my timing is correct.
> For the Bravo fans, she also dated Matt Allman...


That's how he got into all that debt!!!!

Ps  Can't picture Rachel Uchitel dating Matt Altman..


----------



## limom

baghagg said:


> That's how he got into all that debt!!!!
> 
> Ps  Can't picture Rachel Uchitel dating Matt Altman..


Me neither, I did not think he was wealthy enough for her
It was before he was on TV according to her interview.
OTOH, they are both bright people, imo.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Did you all know that PK dated Rachel Uchitel?
> Apparently he was a big spender in Vegas and was also a nice guy.
> And very married at the time, if my timing is correct.
> For the Bravo fans, she also dated Matt Allman...



Thanks for making me curious about what happened to Rachel! I came across this:

https://www.menshealth.com/entertainment/a35203649/rachel-uchitel-tiger-woods-affair/


----------



## limom

If you get a chance listen to her on Jeff Lewis.
All around messy.
She is now a spokesperson for Seeking Arrangement.
@bisousx 
I am absolutely not falling for the victimization of Rachel Uchitel.


----------



## baghagg

limom said:


> If you get a chance listen to her on Jeff Lewis.
> All around messy.
> She is now a spokesperson for Seeking Arrangement.
> @bisousx
> I am absolutely not falling for the victimization of Rachel Uchitel.


I agree!  I listened to her on Jeff lewis as well.  She speaks of herself in a very momager-meets-PR-rep. sort of way...  Her voice quality, affect, enunciation, etc..  she seemed extremely impressed with herself.


----------



## limom

baghagg said:


> I agree!  I listened to her on Jeff lewis as well.  She speaks of herself in a very momager-meets-PR-rep. sort of way...  Her voice quality, affect, enunciation, etc..  she seemed extremely impressed with herself.


The way she spoke about her girlfriend and how great she was at her job was a bit much.
JL is right, we needed a 2 hours interview.
What did you think about seeking arrangement?


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> The way she spoke about her girlfriend and how great she was at her job was a bit much.
> JL is right, we needed a 2 hours interview.
> What did you think about seeking arrangement?


I haven’t heard her interview, but can’t imagine why she would be impressed with herself.  She is a shameless home wrecker and Tiger’s marriage was not the last marriage she interfered with.  According to the LA Times, she’s been connected with at least 2 more married men since Tiger.  She could not help the name dropping and was forced to return the $10 million Tiger paid to keep quiet about their affair.  She is now worth less than $260K, late 40s with no job, no job prospects and a daughter to care for and raise.  She is an abject failure and also wasted her money on ridiculously bad fillers.  @swags, I want to hear your take on this creature.


----------



## limom

While Rachel declared bankruptcy in January and has to rep SA, Elin is living her best life.








						New York Post
					

Your source for breaking news, news about New York, sports, business, entertainment, opinion, real estate, culture, fashion, and more.




					nypost.com


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> While Rachel declared bankruptcy in January and has to rep SA, Elin is living her best life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York Post
> 
> 
> Your source for breaking news, news about New York, sports, business, entertainment, opinion, real estate, culture, fashion, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Lol, I guess way less than $260k, more like -$300k.   Guess all that filler burned a hole in her wallet.  Oh no!  I just read she plans to take the LSAT and wants to be a lawyer.  GAWD help us.  Is she in San Diego with that married lawyer boyfriend?  She tried out for RHoNY.  I bet she is gunning for RHOBH.  Ewwwww.


----------



## baghagg

limom said:


> The way she spoke about her girlfriend and how great she was at her job was a bit much.
> JL is right, we needed a 2 hours interview.
> What did you think about seeking arrangement?


How about when she claimed that if she was dropped off in Ghana with no money she'd find a way out? She's that clever..


----------



## baghagg

limom said:


> What did you think about seeking arrangement?


Not much, to be truthful..  she certainly has put quite a spin on it, that's for sure.


----------



## haute okole

baghagg said:


> How about when she claimed that if she was dropped off in Ghana with no money she'd find a way out? She's that clever..


----------



## swags

haute okole said:


> I haven’t heard her interview, but can’t imagine why she would be impressed with herself.  She is a shameless home wrecker and Tiger’s marriage was not the last marriage she interfered with.  According to the LA Times, she’s been connected with at least 2 more married men since Tiger.  She could not help the name dropping and was forced to return the $10 million Tiger paid to keep quiet about their affair.  She is now worth less than $260K, late 40s with no job, no job prospects and a daughter to care for and raise.  She is an abject failure and also wasted her money on ridiculously bad fillers.  @swags, I want to hear your take on this creature.


I had forgotten about this person. I remember her being on Celebrity Rehab and never really believed she was addicted to anything other than fame. She looks awful now.
I’m not too surprised PK dated her.


----------



## bisbee

baghagg said:


> I agree!  I listened to her on Jeff lewis as well.  She speaks of herself in a very momager-meets-PR-rep. sort of way...  Her voice quality, affect, enunciation, etc..  she seemed extremely impressed with herself.


I heard her and had to look her up...I was surprised to see her mentioned here!  I was not impressed with her, even less when I learned more.


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> I heard her and had to look her up...I was surprised to see her mentioned here!  I was not impressed with her, even less when I learned more.


You did not know who Rachel Uchitel was?
Wow, you ought to be the rare bird, who is a Jeff Lewis listener and is not aware of the most famous sports mistress in America.

I was shocked that she admitted having dated PK.
What do you think of PK and Dorit?


----------



## limom

swags said:


> I had forgotten about this person. I remember her being on Celebrity Rehab and never really believed she was addicted to anything other than fame. She looks awful now.
> I’m not too surprised PK dated her.


Wasn’t PK married at the time?
I wonder if they share an agent.


----------



## baghagg

Are there any pics floating around the internet of RU and PK? i looked but wasn't able to find any..


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> Did you all know that PK dated Rachel Uchitel?
> Apparently he was a big spender in Vegas and was also a nice guy.
> And very married at the time, if my timing is correct.
> For the Bravo fans, she also dated Matt Allman...


Who has Rachel *NOT* dated (_translation = SLEPT WITH_)?????  That woman is pure trash; didn't know about Matt Altman .. but can't say I'm that surprised since Rachel seems to 'get around'!


----------



## limom

baghagg said:


> Are there any pics floating around the internet of RU and PK? i looked but wasn't able to find any..


Here you go...


----------



## TC1

^^^ LOL those thirsty hashtags and tags


----------



## baghagg

limom said:


> Here you go...



Nice work @limom !


----------



## limom

There is something wonky about this picture...
Is his head really that large compared to Rachel?


----------



## bisbee

limom said:


> You did not know who Rachel Uchitel was?
> Wow, you ought to be the rare bird, who is a Jeff Lewis listener and is not aware of the most famous sports mistress in America.
> 
> I was shocked that she admitted having dated PK.
> What do you think of PK and Dorit?


I remembered the Tiger Woods debacle, but not her name.  Not surprised that she dallied with PK...he and Dorit are a couple of grifters, so Rachel fits right in!


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> I remembered the Tiger Woods debacle, but not her name.  Not surprised that she dallied with PK...he and Dorit are a couple of grifters, so Rachel fits right in!



Could not agree more.
Dorit and Rachel even look alike
Fake, fake, fake.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ok. I have to admit. Kyle’s body rivals any 20 year old. What’s her secret? Starving and lipo? No srsly, I need to know. She looks good.


----------



## haute okole

meluvs2shop said:


> Ok. I have to admit. Kyle’s body rivals any 20 year old. What’s her secret? Starving and lipo? No srsly, I need to know. She looks good.



She must be reading that TPF thread “How to go from 50+ to looking 20+ with surgery rejuvenation”


----------



## LemonDrop

that pic of Rachel and PK


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> She must be reading that TPF thread “How to go from 50+ to looking 20+ with surgery rejuvenation”


That thread is everything. Bargain shopping for PS.


----------



## limom

And then there is this


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> And then there is this




She looks sooo different...


----------



## Swanky

Kyles top lip looks bruised, fresh injection?

Also, please tell me they're not back at my beloved Wymara in T&C!?  I would be so upset if I was there on vacay during filming, it was not cheap!  Seeing Sonja frolicking around the pool with her intern photographing her was enough lol


----------



## swags

Swanky said:


> Kyles top lip looks bruised, fresh injection?
> 
> Also, please tell me they're not back at my beloved Wymara in T&C!?  I would be so upset if I was there on vacay during filming, it was not cheap!  Seeing Sonja frolicking around the pool with her intern photographing her was enough lol


I read that they are filming a Real Housewives All Stars for Peacock and are in Turks and Caicos.








						Here's Who's Filming Peacock's 'Real Housewives' All-Stars Mash-Up
					

Housewives from coast to coast are in the Turks and Caicos shooting the limited series, set to premiere on Peacock later this year.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## Swanky

Yes, I'm just hoping it's not at Wymara again


----------



## haute okole

Swanky said:


> Kyles top lip looks bruised, fresh injection?
> 
> Also, please tell me they're not back at my beloved Wymara in T&C!?  I would be so upset if I was there on vacay during filming, it was not cheap!  Seeing Sonja frolicking around the pool with her intern photographing her was enough lol


I think this is why you saw Sonja there.  Sonja was my all time fave until I read your post.


----------



## TC1

haute okole said:


> I think this is why you saw Sonja there.  Sonja was my all time fave until I read your post.


Sonja wasn't invited to "all stars" from NY it's Ramona & Lu


----------



## limom

It is interesting that Kyle went representing the BH hoes.
As far as the Housewives ruining the Resort. Heck no, it is free entertaining.
It can get so boring at those resorts, watching Lu and a pirate frolicking behind the bushes would provide laughs and fun.
There are always morons there anyways( myself included )


----------



## TC1




----------



## Tivo

TC1 said:


> View attachment 5067627


Filters are the new plastic surgery!


----------



## Rockerchic

TC1 said:


> View attachment 5067627


Wow seriously is that what filters can do?? I have to get some filters!


----------



## RueMonge

TC1 said:


> View attachment 5067627


I prefer the real Kyle.


----------



## Allisonfaye

The sad thing is, she looks fantastic in the before. So sad she feels the need to filter.

And wow. PK was pretty attractive when he was younger.


----------



## LemonDrop

She added a head scarf.


----------



## lulilu

It sounds crazy and I forget where I read it, but allegedly Ramona and Kenya had a fight -- physical ? -- and were tossed out.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> It sounds crazy and I forget where I read it, but allegedly Ramona and Kenya had a fight -- physical ? -- and were tossed out.


Of the filming for all-stars? they are all on Melissa Gorga's tik tok today.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Of the filming for all-stars? they are all on Melissa Gorga's tik tok today.


I saw that.  So must not be true.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Do we have a thread yet for All Stars?! We definitely need one. This train wreck I’ll definitely watch. There are some that made the list that I’m like  but I’ll still watch.


----------



## Tivo

Any updates on Erika Jayne?


----------



## haute okole

Tivo said:


> Any updates on Erika Jayne?


Nothing super juicy except that her Pasadena home just hit the MLS with a value of $10.6 million and outstanding mortgage of $8,510,000.  After all those years of living in that house and all of the money they stole, the  private planes they claimed to own, you would think they owned the house outright.  Such broke azzz posers.


----------



## Tivo

haute okole said:


> Nothing super juicy except that her Pasadena home just hit the MLS with a value of $10.6 million and outstanding mortgage of $8,510,000.  After all those years of living in that house and all of the money they stole, the  private planes they claimed to own, you would think they owned the house outright.  Such broke azzz posers.


Wow. I wonder if they took out loans on the house? That’s an incredible amount to still owe


----------



## limom

I heard that there was a suspicious robbery....Once again.  
This season is promising.


----------



## Swanky

It is a large amount but you have to have the credit/funds to even be approved.  Even the wealthiest often put as little down as possible to let their money grow faster in investments.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> It is a large amount but you have to have the credit/funds to even be approved.  Even the wealthiest often put as little down as possible to let their money grow faster in investments.


At his age and his supposed economical status , most people do not have a mortgage unless they are financially challenged. IE reversed mortgage.
It is not like 80 years old men are keeping with the Jones. Unless they are crooks or have wives they can’t afford.
Credit? Please He did not have the collateral obviously.
I would have declined that loan so quick.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Tom Girardi Allegedly Swindled $11 Million From Gas Explosion Burn Victim (realitytea.com)


----------



## limom

80 million assets with 56 million in debts.
net worth 24 million.
Enough for him to be placed in a facility. I don’t believe in sending him to jail at tax payers expenses.
punitive damages+ restitution-10 years of living expenses for Tom.
Her, otoh. She can work, serve time and pay back what they stole. JMO.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m still in shock he did all of this. Is he being drugged? Lifetime movie style. He never gave me slime ball feels. I’m usually good judge of character.


----------



## Swanky

limom said:


> At his age and his supposed economical status , most people do not have a mortgage unless they are financially challenged. IE reversed mortgage.
> It is not like 80 years old men are keeping with the Jones. Unless they are crooks or have wives they can’t afford.
> Credit? Please He did not have the collateral obviously.
> I would have declined that loan so quick.


Not in my experience 

He had _something _to be approved for that loan at some point!


----------



## haute okole

Swanky said:


> Not in my experience
> 
> He had _something _to be approved for that loan at some point!


Tom had a portfolio of high value cases at his firm.  His problem was that he refused to live within his means.



meluvs2shop said:


> I’m still in shock he did all of this. Is he being drugged? Lifetime movie style. He never gave me slime ball feels. I’m usually good judge of character.


He totally gave me slimeball vibes, look who he married.



limom said:


> I heard that there was a suspicious robbery....Once again.
> This season is promising.


I see Tom trying to steal his Chagal and hiding it away somewhere.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> I see Tom trying to steal his Chagal and hiding it away somewhere.


How about the Cartier ring? Or he gave her a good replica
A mess


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> How about the Cartier ring? Or he gave her a good replica
> A mess



I would die. My husband always invites my best friend to come along when we buy something nice together, not only because it’s a fun experience with the champagne and shopping high, but also so there’s a witness to attest that it’s not fake


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> I would die. My husband always invites my best friend to come along when we buy something nice together, not only because it’s a fun experience with the champagne and shopping high, but also so there’s a witness to attest that it’s not fake


Remember Taylor Ford?
Her Hermes were fake. 
Girl, I buy my own stuff. He transfers the fund


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Did you all know that PK dated Rachel Uchitel?
> Apparently he was a big spender in Vegas and was also a nice guy.
> And very married at the time, if my timing is correct.
> For the Bravo fans, she also dated Matt Allman...


And Tiger Woods too I think!



bisousx said:


> Thanks for making me curious about what happened to Rachel! I came across this:
> 
> https://www.menshealth.com/entertainment/a35203649/rachel-uchitel-tiger-woods-affair/
> 
> View attachment 5064768


Just saw this post after I posted!



baghagg said:


> How about when she claimed that if she was dropped off in Ghana with no money she'd find a way out? She's that clever..


I believe it.  She'll sleep with anyone and anything to get around.  I'm sorry, but I do not feel bad "slut shaming" her.  I call it as I see it, and she's about as awful as you can get.



TC1 said:


> ^^^ LOL those thirsty hashtags and tags


She's probably a cesspool for every STD there is.  Just 



meluvs2shop said:


> Ok. I have to admit. Kyle’s body rivals any 20 year old. What’s her secret? Starving and lipo? No srsly, I need to know. She looks good.



Lipo and plastic surgery.  Private chefs and plastic surgery.  Personal trainers and plastic surgery.  Cosmetic dentists and plastic surgery.  Amazing hair dressers, and plastic surgery.  The best MUA and plastic surgery.  And my favorite:  FILTERS!


----------



## haute okole

Ok, who here believes Kyle when she says she got her most recent nose job because she broke her nose in September and did not like the resultant bump?  Not me.  Whatever, girl.  So she is on the all stars cast, feeling a little insecure and needed to do SOMETHING because having the biggest wallet does not read on camera.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> Ok, who here believes Kyle when she says she got her most recent nose job because she broke her nose in September and did not like the resultant bump?  Not me.  Whatever, girl.  So she is on the all stars cast, feeling a little insecure and needed to do SOMETHING because having the biggest wallet does not read on camera.



I didn’t even know Kyle did her nose again, but now I can see it. The tip is a lot shorter and turns down less. She looks good!


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> I didn’t even know Kyle did her nose again, but now I can see it. The tip is a lot shorter and turns down less. She looks good!


She does look amazing.  I just wish she knew how pretty she is and if she wants to do anything to enhance her looks, she does not need to make any excuses.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> Ok, who here believes Kyle when she says she got her most recent nose job because she broke her nose in September and did not like the resultant bump?  Not me.  Whatever, girl.  So she is on the all stars cast, feeling a little insecure and needed to do SOMETHING because having the biggest wallet does not read on camera.


Haha, whatever Kyle.  How many nose jobs has she had?


----------



## bisousx

purseinsanity said:


> Haha, whatever Kyle.  How many nose jobs has she had?



If I had to guess, at least 3. The Richards women have a distinctive nose that Paris and Nicky inherited too.


----------



## limom

Shady, shady, shady








						The ‘Real Housewife’ under real scrutiny: Erika Girardi and the hunt for the missing millions
					

Bankruptcy trustees have accused the reality star of concealing assets for her husband and are dispatching investigators to comb through her belongings and accounts.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## swags

limom said:


> Shady, shady, shady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ‘Real Housewife’ under real scrutiny: Erika Girardi and the hunt for the missing millions
> 
> 
> Bankruptcy trustees have accused the reality star of concealing assets for her husband and are dispatching investigators to comb through her belongings and accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com


I just read this article on Yahoo. I feel for those victims. Waiting years for a settlement that’s never going to come,  Then they tune it to see Erika acting like a rich ***** with glam squads and ridiculous outfits.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Shady, shady, shady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ‘Real Housewife’ under real scrutiny: Erika Girardi and the hunt for the missing millions
> 
> 
> Bankruptcy trustees have accused the reality star of concealing assets for her husband and are dispatching investigators to comb through her belongings and accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com


Rats.  It's behind a paywall.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> Rats.  It's behind a paywall.


Try this








						The 'Real Housewife' under real scrutiny: Erika Girardi and the hunt for the missing millions
					

Bankruptcy trustees have accused the reality star of concealing assets for her husband and are dispatching investigators to comb through her belongings and accounts.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Real Housewife' under real scrutiny: Erika Girardi and the hunt for the missing millions
> 
> 
> Bankruptcy trustees have accused the reality star of concealing assets for her husband and are dispatching investigators to comb through her belongings and accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com


Thanks dear!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Thanks dear!


She's such a snake.  I'd love to wipe that condescending look off her face if I were someone she screwed over!


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> Lipo and plastic surgery.  Private chefs and plastic surgery.  Personal trainers and plastic surgery.  Cosmetic dentists and plastic surgery.  Amazing hair dressers, and plastic surgery.  The best MUA and plastic surgery.  And my favorite:  FILTERS!


Yes!  And don't forget twisting your body in odd contortions so we can't see her proportions.


----------



## Coco.lover

I have NEVER wanted to be on Real Housewives  except for now, so I could just DRAG Erika. When she threatens Sutton, I would just say be careful sweet heart you will be in jail real soon. She has no remorse, if she did she would give all the jewelry back. She and Tom are just vile stealing from widows, orphans, and cancer patients. Sorry for my rant, she really irks me.


purseinsanity said:


> She's such a snake.  I'd love to wipe that condescending look off her face if I were someone she screwed over!


----------



## lulilu

The was a nasty woman to begin with.  Vulgar, self-centered, conceited,  blech.  I just know those HWs will bend over backward to protect her from having to disclose anything.  Because they know they could be next on the hotseat.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

i just thinks its disgusting that she hasnt been dropped from the cast.  Even if they already had filmed with her, they could edit her roll down.  Andy is profiting off the scandal by showing her and hoping that viewers will tune in the hopes of getting dirt (which wont happen).  It just seems like further victimization of the people who were defrauded by them.


----------



## bisousx

.


----------



## limom

While it is undeniable imo that she was involved in the fraud, let her film and capture more proofs of her lack of character and plain criminal activities.
For those who are more forgiving, isn’t she innocent until proven guilty?
Whatever, she is toast.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> While it is undeniable imo that she was involved in the fraud, let her film and capture more proofs of her lack of character and plain criminal activities.
> For those who are more forgiving, *isn’t she innocent until proven guilty?*
> Whatever, she is toast.


One would hope, but people get vilified for much less.  For someone to be married to the same guy for over 20+ years and feign ignorance is something I just can't believe.  Most women would make good PIs, especially with their own husbands, IMO, LOL.  So if she didn't know, it's because she chose not to by looking the other way and not wanting details.  She knew something was amiss.  Even women married to the mob may not know details, but I think_* they know*_.  My gut feeling is that Erika knew everything.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> One would hope, but people get vilified for much less.  For someone to be married to the same guy for over 20+ years and feign ignorance is something I just can't believe.  Most women would make good PIs, especially with their own husbands, IMO, LOL.  So if she didn't know, it's because she chose not to by looking the other way and not wanting details.  She knew something was amiss.  Even women married to the mob may not know details, but I think_* they know*_.  My gut feeling is that Erika knew everything.


Girl, she knew. 
Teresa knew and She paid her dues.
Taylor Ford or whatever her name is, knew but she fooked her lawyer and got away with most.
Shaw is on her way to the clink...
Duh Phaedra
And on and on...


----------



## bisousx

purseinsanity said:


> One would hope, but people get vilified for much less.  For someone to be married to the same guy for over 20+ years and feign ignorance is something I just can't believe.  *Most women would make good PIs, especially with their own husbands, IMO, LOL. * So if she didn't know, it's because she chose not to by looking the other way and not wanting details.  She knew something was amiss.  Even women married to the mob may not know details, but I think_* they know*_.  My gut feeling is that Erika knew everything.



This exactly, I don’t think Erika is a “fawn in the woods” as she called Teddi for acting dumb. I won’t judge a woman for proudly spending her sugardaddy hubby’s money, but if it came from ill-gotten gains that’s not forgiveable. It’s really sad for the victims that Tom was found not fit to take the stand due to his “Alzheimer’s”, which is a classic move by elderly scammers. Makes me kinda sick that some people never see the justice they deserve


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Girl, she knew.
> Teresa knew and She paid her dues.
> Taylor Ford or whatever her name is, knew but *she fooked her lawyer and got away with most.*
> Shaw is on her way to the clink...
> Duh Phaedra
> And on and on...


Wow, when you list them like that, there are so many criminals in these Housewives!   

(And was that a misspelling for fooled, or an intentional way of writing you know what? LOLOL!!!!)


----------



## lulilu

Erika signed various legal documents, including loan papers I believe.  (twitter)


----------



## Coco.lover

Yup she did, I saw it on one of these sites a few months ago, she signed many papers. I feel so bad for the victims, who were wronged twice. Once by the company they sued and then by the guy they thought they could trust.


lulilu said:


> Erika signed various legal documents, including loan papers I believe.  (twitter)


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> Wow, when you list them like that, there are so many criminals in these Housewives!
> 
> (And was that a misspelling for fooled, or an intentional way of writing you know what? LOLOL!!!!)


She did both


----------



## haute okole

I am watching the new episode and I can’t with these phoney broads anymore.  The blush is off the rose.  I know too much about Dorit’s and Erika’s finances from court records and Twitter that my 15 year old is richer than they are because they are both broke as a joke.  Dorit could not even get a mortgage on their current home so they have about 21 separate loans from individuals plus their home is currently listed for sale.  We all know that Erika is living off of stolen money.  Even Sutton is living by the skin of her teeth.  These frauds gross me out.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> I am watching the new episode and I can’t with these phoney broads anymore.  The blush is off the rose.  I know too much about Dorit’s and Erika’s finances from court records and Twitter that my 15 year old is richer than they are because they are both broke as a joke.  Dorit could not even get a mortgage on their current home so they have about 21 separate loans from individuals plus their home is currently listed for sale.  We all know that Erika is living off of stolen money.  Even Sutton is living by the skin of her teeth.  These frauds gross me out.



Omg, spill the Dorit mortgage tea!


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> Omg, spill the Dorit mortgage tea!


Sorry, I just looked at it is 11 loans.  Plus there is an outstanding debt to Bellagio.  I don’t think their original house in BH sold yet either.  So I just don’t get her driving around in that new sports car.  So so fake.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> Sorry, I just looked at it is 11 loans.  Plus there is an outstanding debt to Bellagio.  I don’t think their original house in BH sold yet either.  So I just don’t get her driving around in that new sports car.  So so fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088156
> View attachment 5088155
> View attachment 5088156
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088158



How shady and intriguing. The Kemsleys are masters at using OPM and none of their own.

Remember last season on Dorit/PK’s interview? They got very defensive when the producer asked them why they purchased the home under Dorit’s name only? 

LA can be so crazy. The lengths people go to in the pursuit of a lifestyle to impress people who would drop you in two seconds if you lose your shine.


----------



## rollinsband2002

Ericka's house on realtor. com. I always thought it looked like it was worth way more than $13 million. A beautiful home....hope the sale goes to pay the people who were swindled.

Pasadena, CA Real Estate - Pasadena Homes for Sale | realtor.com®


----------



## ck2802

rollinsband2002 said:


> Ericka's house on realtor. com. I always thought it looked like it was worth way more than $13 million. A beautiful home....hope the sale goes to pay the people who were swindled.
> 
> Pasadena, CA Real Estate - Pasadena Homes for Sale | realtor.com®


I noticed Erikas closet is empty.


----------



## limom

rollinsband2002 said:


> Ericka's house on realtor. com. I always thought it looked like it was worth way more than $13 million. A beautiful home....hope the sale goes to pay the people who were swindled.
> 
> Pasadena, CA Real Estate - Pasadena Homes for Sale | realtor.com®


This is such a nice house. However, it looks like it has been neglected for years.
The gardens are a mess. The maçonnerie needs help. I can’t even imagine the cost to renovate this place and the deferred maintenance.
The ceilings are low. This is the only real draw back.
Is it on a desirable street?


----------



## swags

They seem to be churning out these post quarantine housewives shows rapidly. They make sure to announce they’ve been tested before complaining about how difficult the quarantine was for their rich ? selves.
The foreshadowing for Erika was entertaining. Poor gal hedged her bets on the wrong old guy. Another season of Rinna laughing her head off at nothing. Is she on because her daughter is banging Daddy Disick?
I want to see more of Kathy and the new lady.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> They seem to be churning out these post quarantine housewives shows rapidly. They make sure to announce they’ve been tested before complaining about how difficult the quarantine was for their rich ? selves.
> The foreshadowing for Erika was entertaining. Poor gal hedged her bets on the wrong old guy. Another season of Rinna laughing her head off at nothing. Is she on because her daughter is banging Daddy Disick?
> I want to see more of Kathy and the new lady.


Erika knew from the get-go, imo.
Game recognizes game.
Also, she was with the owner of strip clubs prior. Hello
The disturbing part to me is that she refuses to give retribution to the victims.
Even Madoff’s wife gave up everything (including her personal jewelry).
Trash.

Also, they had to go to weird funding for a reason.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love how you guys are PIs! I’m changing your names to Blues Clues! Hahaha

That sounds like such a toxic environment to live in if you constantly have to go into debt just to show you can. But can you really? No! It’s all a ruse.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> I love how you guys are PIs! I’m changing your names to Blues Clues! Hahaha
> 
> That sounds like such a toxic environment to live in if you constantly have to go into debt just to show you can. But can you really? No! It’s all a ruse.


The same crap came out with the Kardashian leak.
They live like billionaires but have the bottom line of millionaires.
Smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Senbei

Speaking of Housewives smoke and mirrors... did anyone notice Dorit’s hat advertising “her” swimsuit brand Beverly Beach? I thought she owed money on that too but I don’t know if she paid off the guy.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I couldn’t help myself…


----------



## bisousx

I did love seeing Erika’s Barbie looking dress with jewels adorned from the Girardi Personal Collection  Soon to be seized and auctioned, I’m sure...


----------



## bisousx

I can relate to Garcelle because I’m also stubborn once I’ve been wrong by someone. She has an axe to grind with Lisa and Kyle.. although I don’t get why she hates Kyle so much. Not everyone is going to love you right off the bat, and relationships take time to form and bond...


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> Sorry, I just looked at it is 11 loans.  Plus there is an outstanding debt to Bellagio.  I don’t think their original house in BH sold yet either.  So I just don’t get her driving around in that new sports car.  So so fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088156
> View attachment 5088155
> View attachment 5088156
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088158


Unreal.  Just reading that number makes me feel like I'm choking, and it's not even my debt!   Thank God my parents taught me to live within my means!


----------



## bisousx

purseinsanity said:


> Unreal.  Just reading that number makes me feel like I'm choking, and it's not even my debt!   Thank God my parents taught me to live within my means!



The Kemsleys could build real wealth in time if they just used these loans on different rental properties instead of living in one luxurious house they have little equity in, just to impress their friends - or scam future business partners. Too many people have messed up priorities.


----------



## cui.liang

bisousx said:


> living in one luxurious house they have little equity in, just to impress their friends - or scam future business partners.



This isn't meant to be all that shady towards them, but even I am not impressed by a 'farmhouse' in Encino. So I can't imagine those groups of people awing at one either. Like you said, the priorities are all wrong...


----------



## simone72

Did anyone notice how tone deaf Dorit sending her kids downstairs to school during covid dressed in Gucci and Burberry to splatter paint ? Such a phony


----------



## TC1

Interesting that Kyle still has her other home (which Sutton is renting for a measly 20K/mo) her entire family are realtors..why would they sit on that property? 
Dorit borrowing a car for some airtime..   
Kathy will be hiding behind Crystal this season, you can see that a mile away.
Kyle's new nose looked good.
Rinna apologizing for her spot in the limelight only. 
Erika Girardi's personal diamond collection. Pfffttt..not for long!


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Interesting that Kyle still has her other home (which Sutton is renting for a measly 20K/mo) her entire family are realtors..why would they sit on that property?
> Dorit borrowing a car for some airtime..
> Kathy will be hiding behind Crystal this season, you can see that a mile away.
> Kyle's new nose looked good.
> Rinna apologizing for her spot in the limelight only.
> Erika Girardi's personal diamond collection. Pfffttt..not for long!


Isn‘t it a tax write off if it is used as a work place?
Shenanigans and more shenanigans.  
Boring.
Sick and tired of scammers.
Won‘t be watching 
@me when chit changed.
Tata for now.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

In this house we Stan Crystal and I was living for her petty confessionals.


----------



## Abba13

bisousx said:


> I can relate to Garcelle because I’m also stubborn once I’ve been wrong by someone. She has an axe to grind with Lisa and Kyle.. although I don’t get why she hates Kyle so much. Not everyone is going to love you right off the bat, and relationships take time to form and bond...


I don't think she hates Kyle, she doesn't trust her.  Kyle is relentless on telling her 'truth' and the 'truth' she believes she knows about everyone else.  What Kyle doesn't recognize is her 'truth' about another just might not be true.  But, she doesn't consider another person's truth to be the truth.  Oh no.  If another's truth doesn't measure up to hers, they're wrong in her eyes.  She then spins their truth to agree with hers.  One day she 'might' recognize this flaw in her reasoning.  Once she starts playing devil's advocate, looking at a 'truth' from all sides, she just 'might' realize her 'truth' needs to be reevaluated.  Until then....she'll push her 'truth' until others agree with her including the audience.  We all have someone in our lives who have the same M.O. and why it's easily recognizable.  They use the word 'truth' as a weapon.


----------



## TC1

"If no one knows who you are, you probably aren't worth knowing" 
-producer- "do you know Dorit?"
-Crystal- "no"


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> The Kemsleys could build real wealth in time if they just used these loans on different rental properties instead of living in one luxurious house they have little equity in, just to impress their friends - or scam future business partners. Too many people have messed up priorities.


It has been said that he was hiding funds somewhere.
PK is a man who has scamed his exes and previous family, IRS, former business associates and all.
 He is super slimy. I don’t know why Dorit bothers. 
If he does it with you, he will do it to you.
Unless, she is a scammer as well.


----------



## bisousx

Abba13 said:


> I don't think she hates Kyle, she doesn't trust her.  Kyle is relentless on telling her 'truth' and the 'truth' she believes she knows about everyone else.  What Kyle doesn't recognize is her 'truth' about another just might not be true.  But, she doesn't consider another person's truth to be the truth.  Oh no.  If another's truth doesn't measure up to hers, they're wrong in her eyes.  She then spins their truth to agree with hers.  One day she 'might' recognize this flaw in her reasoning.  Once she starts playing devil's advocate, looking at a 'truth' from all sides, she just 'might' realize her 'truth' needs to be reevaluated.



But that’s not the reasons Garcelle cited last season. Garcelle was unhappy bc she felt Kyle was the least welcoming to her, and brought this up multiple times during the season. I never understood her gripe with Kyle. Garcelle was expecting a lot more from Kyle and became aggressive AND passive aggressive because of her perceived lack of warm welcome. If the cameras caught something btwn those 2 and didn’t air it, then that could explain a lot.

 Me personally, I think Kyle is catty and trash talks everyone... if I had to be around someone like Kyle, I’d be happy to be left alone and not on her radar lol. And if a friendship developed naturally then great.


----------



## limom

Kyle is fine. She just happens to be average in BH.
Rinna is any fifty something women. It is what It is  








						Lisa Rinna On Her 19-Year-Old Daughter Dating 37-Year-Old Scott Disick: "It Is What It Is."
					

On the upcoming eleventh season of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, Lisa Rinna talks about the eternal love between Amelia Hamlin, the 19-year-old daughter she shares with Harry Hamlin, and 37-year-old Scott Disick. Amelia and Scott have been together since last November. So CLEARLY it's very serio




					dlisted.com


----------



## Abba13

bisousx said:


> But that’s not the reasons Garcelle cited last season. Garcelle was unhappy bc she felt Kyle was the least welcoming to her, and brought this up multiple times during the season. I never understood her gripe with Kyle. Garcelle was expecting a lot more from Kyle and became aggressive AND passive aggressive because of her perceived lack of warm welcome. If the cameras caught something btwn those 2 and didn’t air it, then that could explain a lot.
> 
> Me personally, I think Kyle is catty and trash talks everyone... if I had to be around someone like Kyle, I’d be happy to be left alone and not on her radar lol. And if a friendship developed naturally then great.


You're right.  However, I do remember....I think I remember....Garcelle getting frustrated with the way Kyle and Lisa kept pushing what they believe to be true on Denise.  Remember when they were in....where was that, Rome?....Garcelle was SO frustrated with their relentless "TRUTH" and "OWN IT" mantra?


----------



## swags

Abba13 said:


> You're right.  However, I do remember....I think I remember....Garcelle getting frustrated with the way Kyle and Lisa kept pushing what they believe to be true on Denise.  Remember when they were in....where was that, Rome?....Garcelle was SO frustrated with their relentless "TRUTH" and "OWN IT" mantra?


I can’t take much more of the ”own it” crap. Why did Denise have to own sleeping with anyone? It’s nobody’s business. Now something that should be owned, would be Erika owning up to what her husband did but she’s going to play poor dumb victim. Maybe she should write a song about that.


----------



## bisousx

Abba13 said:


> You're right.  However, I do remember....I think I remember....Garcelle getting frustrated with the way Kyle and Lisa kept pushing what they believe to be true on Denise.  Remember when they were in....where was that, Rome?....Garcelle was SO frustrated with their relentless "TRUTH" and "OWN IT" mantra?



Garcelle is a loyal friend for sure..



limom said:


> It has been said that he was hiding funds somewhere.
> PK is a man who has scamed his exes and previous family, IRS, former business associates and all.
> He is super slimy. I don’t know why Dorit bothers.
> If he does it with you, he will do it to you.
> Unless, she is a scammer as well.



Dorit is perfectly aware of PK’s dealings, accepts it and is trying to cover for him if not complicit herself. The only time I feel sorry for these wives is if they married when young/naive and don’t have the confidence to start over again once they find out their partners are shady AF. Dorit knows everything, no pass given to her.


----------



## simone72

Lisa Rinna is probably the only one owning that she isn’t as rich as everyone else pretends to be


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Kyle is fine. She just happens to be average in BH.
> Rinna is any fifty something women. It is what It is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Rinna On Her 19-Year-Old Daughter Dating 37-Year-Old Scott Disick: "It Is What It Is."
> 
> 
> On the upcoming eleventh season of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, Lisa Rinna talks about the eternal love between Amelia Hamlin, the 19-year-old daughter she shares with Harry Hamlin, and 37-year-old Scott Disick. Amelia and Scott have been together since last November. So CLEARLY it's very serio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dlisted.com


"eternal love"   okay, maybe until she turns 20


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> Interesting that Kyle still has her other home (which Sutton is renting for a measly 20K/mo) her entire family are realtors..why would they sit on that property?



Wasn't there a legal issue with the impending sale of this property? Perhaps it had not yet been resolved..


----------



## limom

simone72 said:


> Lisa Rinna is probably the only one owning that she isn’t as rich as everyone else pretends to be


Just my take, she is loaded. They both have been working forever. They live thriftily.
That QVC gig is a goldmine. And Harry is super, super smart from a well off family.


----------



## beekmanhill

baghagg said:


> Wasn't there a legal issue with the impending sale of this property? Perhaps it had not yet been resolved..




I was curious about that too.  I swear the sale price of that house was published.   Was puzzled that it had been sitting there or rented for all this while.  
And on that topic, why did Sutton sell her old house if the new one was not available.


----------



## lulilu

beekmanhill said:


> I was curious about that too.  I swear the sale price of that house was published.   Was puzzled that it had been sitting there or rented for all this while.
> And on that topic, why did Sutton sell her old house if the new one was not available.


I think Sutton had to trade down once her divorce was finalized.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Kyle is fine. She just happens to be average in BH.
> Rinna is any fifty something women. It is what It is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Rinna On Her 19-Year-Old Daughter Dating 37-Year-Old Scott Disick: "It Is What It Is."
> 
> 
> On the upcoming eleventh season of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, Lisa Rinna talks about the eternal love between Amelia Hamlin, the 19-year-old daughter she shares with Harry Hamlin, and 37-year-old Scott Disick. Amelia and Scott have been together since last November. So CLEARLY it's very serio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dlisted.com





TC1 said:


> "eternal love"   okay, maybe until she turns 20



If this relationship started in Nov, it was fairly new during filming I imagine.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Erika knew from the get-go, imo.
> Game recognizes game.
> Also, she was with the owner of strip clubs prior. Hello
> The disturbing part to me is that she refuses to give retribution to the victims.
> Even Madoff’s wife gave up everything (including her personal jewelry).
> Trash.
> Also, they had to go to weird funding for a reason.



I am a big Vulture fan and read the HW recaps there.  Brian Moylen was still sticking up for Erika (for whom he ghost wrote her book) but tried to appear "neutral."  There was a big fight in the comments, with many people saying he should not be writing this given his clear bias.  His defenders were repeating the old (and super annoying IMO) chant of "scroll on if you don't like it."  Not a real answer IMO.


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> I am a big Vulture fan and read the HW recaps there.  Brian Moylen was still sticking up for Erika (for whom he ghost wrote her book) but tried to appear "neutral."  There was a big fight in the comments, with many people saying he should not be writing this given his clear bias.  His defenders were repeating the old (and super annoying IMO) chant of "scroll on if you don't like it."  Not a real answer IMO.



Love Vulture.  I must go read Moylan's take on Erika.  Don't see how anyone could defend her at this point.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> I am a big Vulture fan and read the HW recaps there.  Brian Moylen was still sticking up for Erika (for whom he ghost wrote her book) but tried to appear "neutral."  There was a big fight in the comments, with many people saying he should not be writing this given his clear bias.  His defenders were repeating the old (and super annoying IMO) chant of "scroll on if you don't like it."  Not a real answer IMO.


This is why a fan can‘t write books, really.
I imagine he knows exactly who she is but since she was good to him, he still stans.
She is a con artist too after all. Brian got conned. Plain and simple.
OTOH, we all have favorites and we are still commenting here
What Erika does not realize yet is that she will be left hanging out with the bag. IE the orange jumpsuit.
If I were her, I would plea bargain and do my time ala Martha Stewart.
Everyone loves a comeback story. Plus it fits with her persona.


----------



## lulilu

She wasn't on the cast visit on WWHL this week.  Andy said she "doesn't do media" but nothing else.  So they just had her photo.  lol


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> This is why a fan can‘t write books, really.
> I imagine he knows exactly who she is but since she was good to him, he still stans.
> She is a con artist too after all. Brian got conned. Plain and simple.
> OTOH, we all have favorites and we are still commenting here
> What Erika does not realize yet is that she will be left hanging out with the bag. IE the orange jumpsuit.
> If I were her, I would plea bargain and do my time ala Martha Stewart.
> Everyone loves a comeback story. Plus it fits with her persona.


I don't think Brian is conned at this point.  He is just trying to save a shred of "journalistic" credibility.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> I don't think Brian is conned at this point.  He is just trying to save a shred of "journalistic" credibility.



I did not read the book but if it was ghost written, did he really have a say?
AC is still supporting her too


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> She wasn't on the cast visit on WWHL this week.  Andy said she "doesn't do media" but nothing else.  So they just had her photo.  lol


If I were the lawyers representing the defrauded victims, I would be going through every scene she has filmed on HW and freezing framing every designer outfit, jewellry, her claims about how expensive it is to keep her glam squad and writing everything she says about her marriage and anything she says about legal case in this season.

Andy seems to be making an exception for her - since when does a house wife doesnt do media


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> I think Sutton had to trade down once her divorce was finalized.


renting from Kyle, must Kyle some leverage over Sutton.


----------



## beekmanhill

I don't think Sutton is downsizing that much.   From Heavy.com
"Although Stracke’s new mansion in Bel-Air is still undergoing construction, it looks like the star has a lot of amenities waiting for her. According to Reality Blurb, Stracke’s new home boasts 4,443 square feet and has both a pool and a private tennis court. The home used to be owned by the late Los Angeles Lakers owner, Jerry Buss, according to the outlet."

So I guess Jerry Buss owned the house that was there before.  They tore it down, of course and are building from scratch.   If Buss lived there it must be an incredible property. 

Why people would choose to move twice is beyond my imagining.  Just watched KuwtK's (guilty as charged) and Khloe is doing the same thing.  Someone made her an offer on her gorgeous house and she accepted and then moved to a rental while her new house is being built.   Kris' new house is being built next door.


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> I think Sutton had to trade down once her divorce was finalized.


If Sutton is not careful, she could end up broke too.


----------



## TC1

^^ well, they have a team to show up and transport things from one location to the other..it's seamless for them. Not like we would be, packing, filling and taping boxes.


----------



## limom

Reddit has no chill


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> I don't think Sutton is downsizing that much.   From Heavy.com
> "Although Stracke’s new mansion in Bel-Air is still undergoing construction, it looks like the star has a lot of amenities waiting for her. According to Reality Blurb, Stracke’s new home boasts 4,443 square feet and has both a pool and a private tennis court. The home used to be owned by the late Los Angeles Lakers owner, Jerry Buss, according to the outlet."
> 
> So I guess Jerry Buss owned the house that was there before.  They tore it down, of course and are building from scratch.   If Buss lived there it must be an incredible property.
> 
> Why people would choose to move twice is beyond my imagining.  Just watched KuwtK's (guilty as charged) and Khloe is doing the same thing.  Someone made her an offer on her gorgeous house and she accepted and then moved to a rental while her new house is being built.   Kris' new house is being built next door.


It is easier to move out west, imo.
Plus, it is not like she is moving a finger either


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> If Sutton is not careful, she could end up broke too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090135


That store is a pure vanity project.
Is she making a profit yet?


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> That store is a pure vanity project.
> Is she making a profit yet?


Not if she's carrying Kyle's caftans


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> That store is a pure vanity project.
> Is she making a profit yet?


Based on an interview in the Inquisitor, I doubt her store is profitable.  She is trying to be super high end, but she said people visiting her store were looking for more affordable options.  Maybe when lockdown ends in California on June 15, business may pick up.  But there are so many great, established places here in LA with the exact same concept already like Maxfield, Fred Segal, Ron Herman, etc., I can’t imagine her store doing well.  Her location is not popular or well traveled either.


----------



## simone72

TC1 said:


> Not if she's carrying Kyle's caftans


Omg totally agree those Shadida kaftans are awful !!


----------



## meluvs2shop

It’s very telling in the clips they show when Erika says, I was gonna hold that man’s hand until he died or something to that effect. She clearly is a gold digger with that comment. Our days are not guaranteed no matter the age.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I loved Kyle’s Bel Air home! Where is her new house?


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> That store is a pure vanity project.
> Is she making a profit yet?


Tax write off?


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> I loved Kyle’s Bel Air home! Where is her new house?


I believe she lives in Encino


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> If I were the lawyers representing the defrauded victims, I would be going through every scene she has filmed on HW and freezing framing every designer outfit, jewellry, her claims about how expensive it is to keep her glam squad and writing everything she says about her marriage and anything she says about legal case in this season.
> Andy seems to be making an exception for her - since when does a house wife doesnt do media



A lawyer involved in the case posted on twitter that they are transcribing every word she says on the show.
And yes, Andy has always kowtowed to her.  Maybe she scares him.


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> A lawyer involved in the case posted on twitter that they are transcribing every word she says on the show.
> And yes, Andy has always kowtowed to her.  Maybe she scares him.



 Her words might just come back to haunt her. I have never been an Erika fan. I found her to be too hard, calculating and utterly devoid of talent; now recent investigations might reveal she is also devoid of a true conscience as well....


----------



## CeeJay

meluvs2shop said:


> I loved Kyle’s Bel Air home! Where is her new house?


In Encino (unfortunately - I live there as well) ..


----------



## elle-mo

Please, no.  I really can’t stand her, I prefer Kyle to imitate her instead of physically having her back.
https://pagesix.com/2021/05/25/tedd...medium=site buttons&utm_campaign=site buttons


----------



## limom

elle-mo said:


> Please, no.  I really can’t stand her, I prefer Kyle to imitate her instead of physically having her back.
> https://pagesix.com/2021/05/25/teddi-mellencamp-confirms-shell-appear-on-rhobh-season-11/?utm_source=url_sitebuttons&utm_medium=site buttons&utm_campaign=site buttons


Nobody is in a mood to listen to a con artist telling women to starve. Bye!


----------



## swags

limom said:


> Nobody is in a mood to listen to a con artist telling women to starve. Bye!


Agree! Why would they bring her as a guest? She wasn't entertaining.


----------



## bisousx

I’m confused at the Sutton/Crystal interaction. Why did Sutton snap at Crystal for bringing up her POV about stereotypes, and why is Crystal going hard back at Sutton   Were there little jabs leading up to this point that weren’t aired?


----------



## TC1

Kathy seems like a fish out of water with this cast.


----------



## TC1

bisousx said:


> I’m confused at the Sutton/Crystal interaction. Why did Sutton snap at Crystal for bringing up her POV about stereotypes, and why is Crystal going hard back at Sutton   Were there little jabs leading up to this point that weren’t aired?


It really escalated!


----------



## BleuSaphir

TC1 said:


> I believe she lives in Encino


Thank to my friend who lives close by,  I can locate Kyle home on maps! LOL


----------



## DrDior

bisousx said:


> I’m confused at the Sutton/Crystal interaction. Why did Sutton snap at Crystal for bringing up her POV about stereotypes, and why is Crystal going hard back at Sutton   Were there little jabs leading up to this point that weren’t aired?



Alcohol. I think a lot of this stuff is either made up or fueled by alcohol.


----------



## Volvomom

Kathy definitely seems like a fish out of water.   LoL.    I don't care for Sutton...not sure why....so over the top with her couture off the runway clothes.   Remember she made that know last season.


----------



## Volvomom

Do you guys like Sutton????   
She bugs me like Ramona does.


----------



## TC1

I cringed when Sutton cut Crystal off with the "no, I'm not doing this" She was wanting to speak from a personal perspective, and that should be heard, not shut down because Sutton doesn't like to be compared to "rednecks"  So I guess this sets the stage for Sutton to be the center of Crystal's story and also Erika's, get ready to see a lot of Sutton.
ETA- Still better than Teddi


----------



## simone72

I like how Kathy Hilton didn’t have the need to dress in ridiculous outfits such as Dorit and Erika for a trip to Lake Tahoe. She doesn’t need to prove anything or pretend anything. She does thonseek to be needy and used to have someone around doing everything for her lol


----------



## bisousx

Volvomom said:


> Do you guys like Sutton????
> She bugs me like Ramona does.



I like her... she’s honest and painfully awkward, reminds me of myself


----------



## Allisonfaye

purseinsanity said:


> *Wow, when you list them like that, there are so many criminals in these Housewives! *
> 
> (And was that a misspelling for fooled, or an intentional way of writing you know what? LOLOL!!!!)



I know! WTF?


----------



## Allisonfaye

rollinsband2002 said:


> Ericka's house on realtor. com. I always thought it looked like it was worth way more than $13 million. A beautiful home....hope the sale goes to pay the people who were swindled.
> 
> Pasadena, CA Real Estate - Pasadena Homes for Sale | realtor.com®



It would be if it were closer to the beach.


----------



## Allisonfaye

baghagg said:


> Wasn't there a legal issue with the impending sale of this property? Perhaps it had not yet been resolved..



I don't think so. I think it was simply overpriced. Although I don't know now. The market is pretty hot. Maybe they will get their price after all.

They definitely had it listed. I was in LA and they had an open house. I always loved that house so since I was nearby anyway, I went to see it. It was pretty funny when the agent asked me if I knew whose house it was. I lied and said no. Even when she's not there, Kyle is still giving the 'Don't you know who I AM?" vibe.


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> Just my take, she is loaded. They both have been working forever. They live thriftily.
> That QVC gig is a goldmine. And Harry is super, super smart from a well off family.



I don't get the we are loaded vibe from Rinna. I think they are probably comfortable but super loaded? Not getting that from her.


----------



## Volvomom

bisousx said:


> I like her... she’s honest and painfully awkward, reminds me of myself


You are so funny!!!!!!


----------



## baghagg

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't think so. I think it was simply overpriced. Although I don't know now. The market is pretty hot. Maybe they will get their price after all.



Didn't Maurizio/The Agency enter into an agreement with someone over that house that was then scrutinized, reported for ethics, or something along those lines?  I could have sworn it was that house.  Maybe someone here on the forum remembers.  It wasn't that long ago; maybe a year to 18 months ago..


----------



## swags

I kind of like Kathy so far. 
I thought Sutton was rude to cut Crystal off.


----------



## bisousx

I’m disappointed in Kathy so far, as I was fully expecting her to waltz in and show Kyle who’s boss!


----------



## sgj99

The women complaining about having to haul their own luggage around, Kathy traveling with a fan and Kyle traveling with a expresso/cappuccino machine = stupid & ridiculous


----------



## simone72

Kathy’s face doesn’t move she has so many fillers it makes it hard for her to speak! I do like her tho now Crystal not sure about her she seems full of herself I’ll have to wait and see.


----------



## Allisonfaye

baghagg said:


> Didn't Maurizio/The Agency enter into an agreement with someone over that house that was then scrutinized, reported for ethics, or something along those lines?  I could have sworn it was that house.  Maybe someone here on the forum remembers.  It wasn't that long ago; maybe a year to 18 months ago..



No, that was some huge deal.....it was like $80m that he was getting sued for. As I recall, he bought a house that he had a listing for and sold it for way more than he paid. I could be wrong on some of the details though.


----------



## Allisonfaye

sgj99 said:


> The women complaining about having to haul their own luggage around, Kathy traveling with a fan and Kyle traveling with a expresso/cappuccino machine = stupid & ridiculous



Haha. I travel with a fan. I haven't seen that episode yet. If I didn't have a fan, I wouldn't sleep a wink. I started doing it when I had an apartment that had a bedroom window on the first floor next to an alley and homeless people would go through the dumpster in the middle of the night and I would hear it. Literally if the power goes off for a second, I bolt awake. We were screwed when we went to Europe because our fans wouldn't work there and God had mercy on us in Salzburg where we found an 'electrical store' that had lamps and all kinds of things and these perfect small fans. So now when we go to Europe, we take them with us.


----------



## limom

simone72 said:


> I like how Kathy Hilton didn’t have the need to dress in ridiculous outfits such as Dorit and Erika for a trip to Lake Tahoe. She doesn’t need to prove anything or pretend anything. She does thonseek to be needy and used to have someone around doing everything for her lol


At her big age, she would look ridiculous. What does she have to prove?


Allisonfaye said:


> I don't get the we are loaded vibe from Rinna. I think they are probably comfortable but super loaded? Not getting that from her.


He has been investing in alternative energy for a long, long time.
Not everyone has the need to show off.
Although, he might not mingle funds.


----------



## Allisonfaye

simone72 said:


> Kathy’s face doesn’t move she has so many fillers it makes it hard for her to speak! I do like her tho now Crystal not sure about her she seems full of herself I’ll have to wait and see.



I only saw the first one last night. I didn't even know it was on yet. So far, I can't find anything likable about Crystal. 

Oh, and Rinna. So sick of her shtick. Same thing every. single. year.  Get in huge war with someone all season, fight at reunion, have a talk with them at the beginning of the next season talking about how she f-ed up and what a terrible person she is, apologizing...rinse, repeat. Please can we get rid of this woman once and for all. And that green suit...??? No. Just, no.


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> At her big age, she would look ridiculous. What does she have to prove?
> 
> He has been investing in alternative energy for a long, long time.
> Not everyone has the need to show off.
> Although, he might not mingle funds.



Maybe, but I get the need not to show off or even to be conservative financially would be Harry and not her. I am wondering if they are going to be the next divorce. You hardly ever see them together, it seems to me.


----------



## luckylove

Allisonfaye said:


> I only saw the first one last night. I didn't even know it was on yet. So far, I can't find anything likable about Crystal.
> 
> Oh, and Rinna. So sick of her shtick. Same thing every. single. year.  Get in huge war with someone all season, fight at reunion, have a talk with them at the beginning of the next season talking about how she f-ed up and what a terrible person she is, apologizing...rinse, repeat. Please can we get rid of this woman once and for all. And that green suit...??? No. Just, no.



Yes, please get rid of Rinna already!


----------



## limom

Allisonfaye said:


> Maybe, but I get the need not to show off or even to be conservative financially would be Harry and not her. I am wondering if they are going to be the next divorce. You hardly ever see them together, it seems to me.


It could explain why Rinna is trying so hard to get attention.
Also, they have very, very different hobbies and interests.
He is definitely the odd man in his household.


----------



## swags

I agree that it’s time to get rid of Rinna. 
I am already tired of Sutton’s “I’m a southern girl” schtick. Go back to the South then.


----------



## sgj99

Allisonfaye said:


> Haha. I travel with a fan. I haven't seen that episode yet. If I didn't have a fan, I wouldn't sleep a wink. I started doing it when I had an apartment that had a bedroom window on the first floor next to an alley and homeless people would go through the dumpster in the middle of the night and I would hear it. Literally if the power goes off for a second, I bolt awake. We were screwed when we went to Europe because our fans wouldn't work there and God had mercy on us in Salzburg where we found an 'electrical store' that had lamps and all kinds of things and these perfect small fans. So now when we go to Europe, we take them with us.


How do pack a fan?

I have gotten addicted to listening to boring books on Kindle Audible or “sleep sounds” like rain or other nature sounds with little ear buds in so I can relate to needing sound.


----------



## haute okole

Lol!  Look at what one of the attorneys who is working on the Girardi bankruptcy case just posted on twitter!  So so good!


----------



## lulilu

Allisonfaye said:


> Haha. I travel with a fan. I haven't seen that episode yet. If I didn't have a fan, I wouldn't sleep a wink. I started doing it when I had an apartment that had a bedroom window on the first floor next to an alley and homeless people would go through the dumpster in the middle of the night and I would hear it. Literally if the power goes off for a second, I bolt awake. We were screwed when we went to Europe because our fans wouldn't work there and God had mercy on us in Salzburg where we found an 'electrical store' that had lamps and all kinds of things and these perfect small fans. So now when we go to Europe, we take them with us.



Your phone can play all sorts of white noise.  I get it with the fan though.  I need my ceiling fan on all night.


----------



## Allisonfaye

lulilu said:


> Your phone can play all sorts of white noise.  I get it with the fan though.  I need my ceiling fan on all night.



I tried to use the phone fan app before but it wasn't loud enough.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm another who travels with a fan. I have a dyson fan which I pack in my suitcase.


----------



## sgj99

haute okole said:


> Lol!  Look at what one of the attorneys who is working on the Girardi bankruptcy case just posted on twitter!  So so good!
> View attachment 5095346


I was wondering how she still can afford her “glam squad” and her little apartment.  Her glam squad are not her friends nor do I think they would work for free.  She may have a little nest egg from her Erica Jayne career (and I do mean little since she really doesn’t have much talent) but it’s not enough to sustain a staff for any length of time.


----------



## Allisonfaye

sgj99 said:


> How do pack a fan?
> 
> I have gotten addicted to listening to boring books on Kindle Audible or “sleep sounds” like rain or other nature sounds with little ear buds in so I can relate to needing sound.



They are pretty small fans. Can't figure out how to post a pic. 





						Amazon.com: Honeywell 2-Speed Personal Fan, Small, White/Silver: Home & Kitchen
					

Amazon.com: Honeywell 2-Speed Personal Fan, Small, White/Silver: Home & Kitchen



					www.amazon.com


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> I was wondering how she still can afford her “glam squad” and her little apartment.  Her glam squad are not her friends nor do I think they would work for free.  She may have a little nest egg from her Erica Jayne career (and I do mean little since she really doesn’t have much talent) but it’s not enough to sustain a staff for any length of time.




When did the film the episodes we are watching? There are so many frightening things online about how much money Tom (and Erika) has stolen, and then to see her parading about in assorted closets with the glam squad just doesn't' make sense.
And it seems she's still with Tom on the show.
They never should have allowed her back on the show.


----------



## bisousx

rockhollow said:


> When did the film the episodes we are watching? There are so many frightening things online about how much money Tom (and Erika) has stolen, and then to see her parading about in assorted closets with the glam squad just doesn't' make sense.
> And it seems she's still with Tom on the show.
> They never should have allowed her back on the show.



When Sutton was gifting the girls their flasks, she refers to the upcoming election. I would guess shortly before Nov was when they were in Tahoe since they were dressed warm. Erika announced the divorce on election day IIRC.


----------



## rockhollow

bisousx said:


> When Sutton was gifting the girls their flasks, she refers to the upcoming election. I would guess shortly before Nov was when they were in Tahoe since they were dressed warm. Erika announced the divorce on election day IIRC.



thanks for the timeline.


----------



## sgj99

Allisonfaye said:


> They are pretty small fans. Can't figure out how to post a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Honeywell 2-Speed Personal Fan, Small, White/Silver: Home & Kitchen
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Honeywell 2-Speed Personal Fan, Small, White/Silver: Home & Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


That’s a very manageable travel size.  Kathy’s was a full size floor fan.


----------



## ck2802

Kyle & Mauricios house that Sutton is renting was her previous house in Bel Air. They couldn’t sell it & most people believe it was over priced.  I think they’re just leasing it now & may try sell it again when Sutton moves out.
The house Mauricio was sued over was the one he sold to one of his companies at a cheap price & then onsold for a huge profit.


----------



## limom

ck2802 said:


> Kyle & Mauricios house that Sutton is renting was her previous house in Bel Air. They couldn’t sell it & most people believe it was over priced.  I think they’re just leasing it now & may try sell it again when Sutton moves out.
> The house Mauricio was sued over was the one he sold to one of his companies at a cheap price & then onsold for a huge profit.



He defrauded his client who happened to be the son of a dictator involved in money laundering.


Is the so called fan used for noise control, temperature control, photography tool or simply plot advancing accessory?


----------



## rockhollow

I think Kathy said she uses it for noise control.
I use my travelling fan for temp control and just some air movement. I am sad that so many hotels have windows that do not open anymore.

I found Kathy quite full of herself, she seems to need someone to do many mundane things for her, lucky she has Kyle willing to assist her ( I suppose she usually has the "help" do these things


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I think Kathy said she uses it for noise control.
> I use my travelling fan for temp control and just some air movement. I am sad that so many hotels have windows that do not open anymore.
> 
> I found Kathy quite full of herself, she seems to need someone to do many mundane things for her, lucky she has Kyle willing to assist her ( I suppose she usually has the "help" do these things


If you don't know how to use a plug in outlet...you need more "help" than I would be willing to provide


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> He defrauded his client who happened to be the son of a dictator involved in money laundering.
> 
> 
> Is the so called fan used for noise control, temperature control, photography tool or simply plot advancing accessory?



For me, it's white noise. I have no idea what she uses it for. Still an episode behind.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> If you don't know how to use a plug in outlet...you need more "help" than I would be willing to provide



or to be so vain to not want to wear glasses and think  Garcelle is Kyle


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Agree! Why would they bring her as a guest? She wasn't entertaining.


I'd personally rather watch paint dry.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> I'd personally rather watch paint dry.


At least the paint won’t scam people with questionable diet advice.


----------



## Abba13

TC1 said:


> I cringed when Sutton cut Crystal off with the "no, I'm not doing this" She was wanting to speak from a personal perspective, and that should be heard, not shut down because Sutton doesn't like to be compared to "rednecks"  So I guess this sets the stage for Sutton to be the center of Crystal's story and also Erika's, get ready to see a lot of Sutton.
> ETA- Still better than Teddi


My guess is Sutton doesn't want to fall for the race card entrapment.....no matter what she says she knows it can get twisted into something she didn't mean at all.  A lot of that is going on.  It's a shame.


----------



## swags

Abba13 said:


> My guess is Sutton doesn't want to fall for the race card entrapment.....no matter what she says she knows it can get twisted into something she didn't mean at all.  A lot of that is going on.  It's a shame.


True but cutting off Crystal wasn’t a good approach.


----------



## bisousx

Yes cutting off Crystal looked abrupt and unnecessarily aggressive


----------



## Volvomom

That vacation house they rented was gorgeous.   I loved it


----------



## Tivo

Abba13 said:


> My guess is Sutton doesn't want to fall for the race card entrapment.....no matter what she says she knows it can get twisted into something she didn't mean at all.  A lot of that is going on.  It's a shame.


There was no “race card entrapment.” Sutton just didn’t want to listen. She didn’t need to say anything, just listen to Crystal’s truth instead of jumping in the defensive immediately and cutting her off. That was incredibly rude and arrogant but oh so predictable. I would’ve had more respect for Sutton had she just shut her mouth and listened. Notice Kyle learned and understood the importance of just listening and not making it all about herself and running scared because she’s too “fragile” to deal with feeling uncomfortable. God forbid Sutton feel uncomfortable.


----------



## limom




----------



## baghagg

Nice property


----------



## Prufrock613

I wish they would drop the facade of acting like whomever planned the trip also *paid* for it.


----------



## TC1

Prufrock613 said:


> I wish they would drop the facade of acting like whomever planned the trip also *paid* for it.


They also take turns planning and suggesting locations. I mean..relaying the info Bravo has assigned them..


----------



## Tivo

I am sooooo here for it. June 14th.









						Erika and Tom Girardi's Legal Scandals Explored in New Documentary, The Housewife and the Hustler
					

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Erika Girardi and her estranged husband Tom Girardi have faced a slew of controversies, including allegations of embezzlement




					people.com


----------



## sgj99

Tivo said:


> I am sooooo here for it. June 14th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika and Tom Girardi's Legal Scandals Explored in New Documentary, The Housewife and the Hustler
> 
> 
> Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Erika Girardi and her estranged husband Tom Girardi have faced a slew of controversies, including allegations of embezzlement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


I was just about to post this!
I’m very interested in watching it.


----------



## yellowbernie

Ok watching tonights episode and Sutton is batsh-t crazy..she needs to go..


----------



## bisousx

Sutton is such an odd bird, why do all the ones I like turn out weird  I didn’t get a good first impression of Crystal’s snarkiness and monotone Cali accent but she seems real to me.

Another plus.. Crystal did not have to apologize to Sutton twice in two days but she was humble enough to try and make amends... so Crystal’s already a better woman that I am


----------



## Allisonfaye

Tivo said:


> There was no “race card entrapment.” Sutton just didn’t want to listen. She didn’t need to say anything, just listen to Crystal’s truth instead of jumping in the defensive immediately and cutting her off. That was incredibly rude and arrogant but oh so predictable. I would’ve had more respect for Sutton had she just shut her mouth and listened. Notice Kyle learned and understood the importance of just listening and not making it all about herself and running scared because she’s too “fragile” to deal with feeling uncomfortable. God forbid Sutton feel uncomfortable.



Nah, Kyle was petrified of being cancelled. I knew she was going to back down the second I heard it come out of Garcelle's mouth. You could never trust Sutton again after playing the race card. If she didn't pay the bill, she didn't pay the bill. When anyone moves, it's their responsibility to pay their bills. She doesn't get a get out of jail free card because of her race. It may have been an honest oversight and Kyle should have probably called her in private instead of public, but then the same would go for all the rumors about the women and their finances and their bankruptcies. If Garcelle is off limits, they all should be. 

I am disappointed that Andy is going to go with this woke stuff (although not surprised). This might be the nail in the coffin on all the Housewife shows for me. I quit watching Dallas, NYC and Atlanta, mostly because of all the fighting.


----------



## Tivo

Allisonfaye said:


> Nah, Kyle was petrified of being cancelled. I knew she was going to back down the second I heard it come out of Garcelle's mouth. You could never trust Sutton again after playing the race card. If she didn't pay the bill, she didn't pay the bill. When anyone moves, it's their responsibility to pay their bills. She doesn't get a get out of jail free card because of her race. It may have been an honest oversight and Kyle should have probably called her in private instead of public, but then the same would go for all the rumors about the women and their finances and their bankruptcies. If Garcelle is off limits, they all should be.
> 
> I am disappointed that Andy is going to go with this woke stuff (although not surprised). This might be the nail in the coffin on all the Housewife shows for me. I quit watching Dallas, NYC and Atlanta, mostly because of all the fighting.


You’re missing the point entirely, lol. But I’m not surprised...because you WANT to miss the point, so go off.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Tivo said:


> You’re missing the point entirely, lol. But I’m not surprised...because you WANT to miss the point, so go off.



No, I don't miss the point. I just don't agree with you.


----------



## floatinglili

Haven’t seen this yet. A whole series behind. Just ‘met’ Garcelle. I like her! Sutton is strange. But I can go with strange... to a point. Sutton has just been thrown under the bus by passing confidante Dorit. Now deer in headlights.  Should I care? Perhaps better to live vicariously through this thread...


----------



## TC1

Interesting that Sutton was barely on air last season I seemed to like her. This year with her over exaggerated accent (she didn't speak like that shopping at D&G last year) I think it's a bit too much. 
Is Kathy for real? she seemed so tuned out to reality. Might as well be Weekend at Bernie's with how much she contibutes


----------



## swags

I didn’t finish the episode but it seemed like Sutton said she’s a victim of being stereotyped as racist because she’s from the South. Okay first off, hasn’t she been in California for awhile now? I agree the southern accent is more exaggerated this season. I don’t even remember her having it last season. Maybe she took some accent pointers from Dorit. 
I also agree Kyle was worried
about being cancelled. As is Rinna who did her little political speech.
Instead of adding some diversity to the cast Bravo seems to want the awkward conversations to take place as well so we know how woke the Bravo community is.


----------



## bisousx

Whatever hangups Sutton has about possibly being painted a racist from the South, it doesn’t excuse her strange behavior towards Crystal.

-Crystal was in the middle of sharing her thoughts about stereotypes to Kyle and not even speaking to or about Sutton.

-Sutton cut her off in an aggressive manner.

-When explaining her thoughts (in a poorly communicated manner, assuming after many cocktails) Sutton still did not make any sense.

Sutton seems like a deeply insecure person who thinks her insecurities are more important than reality. You know it’s bad when your friend (Kyle) is embarrassed for you and tried to shush you from digging a larger hole for yourself.

Even when Crystal was willing to have a peacemaking chat with Sutton, Sutton didn’t cut to the meat of her poor reaction and deflected by addressing her hurt over being called “that girl who doesn’t see color”... like no, the issue started when Sutton rudely cutting off Crystal in the midst of sharing her private thoughts and ruining a possible bonding moment for the ladies.

When you act poorly, you start a chain reaction of events that you’ll need to  be responsible for.

Awkward and weird.


----------



## rockhollow

Kathy is really doing herself no favours so far. I so agree TC1, she's coming off looking like she has no grasp on reality.
I really don't like seeing Kyle so sub-servant to her either.
How selfish and arrogant she was going into Kyle's room, and having no regard that Kyle was sleeping, and then just expect her to go along with all your craziness. 
There is no way I would tolerate  that behaviour even from my sister.
Then sleeping until after lunch - why is she even on this trip?

The whole race theme (which seems to be a topic on all the housewife shows this season) was just to forced for me. 
No a topic I really want to see on the housewife shows.


----------



## rockhollow

How cringe worthy to her Erika talk about her love for Tom, and to see next week, things change.
She really should have not joined this season.


----------



## Swanky

Oh gawd, I'm watching now. . . they just walked into the Edgewood in Tahoe where I got married last year, I'm so scared of how they may behave there already!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Tivo said:


> I am sooooo here for it. June 14th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika and Tom Girardi's Legal Scandals Explored in New Documentary, The Housewife and the Hustler
> 
> 
> Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Erika Girardi and her estranged husband Tom Girardi have faced a slew of controversies, including allegations of embezzlement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


I saw this yesterday and had to laugh at the "title"; seriously??!?!? .. BOTH are hustlers IMO!


----------



## chowlover2

I kind of liked Sutton last season, this year not so much.

I love Garcelle. That periwinkle sequin gown she wears in the confessionals is TDF!


----------



## bisbee

Just watched and caught up yesterday.  I understood where Garcelle was coming from…giving her the benefit of the doubt that she forgot to pay up, and I understand why she was put off by Kyle’s insistence that she blew off her obligation.  I also understood the whole “I don’t see color” discussion from both sides…saying that now is really a cop-out…racial differences should be acknowledged, not ignored, especially now, when institutionalized racism and white privilege is being discussed.  I also understand Sutton’s weak argument about being asked if she was “that girl” who doesn’t see color, but it was a pretty mild dig.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I may be in a minority, but I don't think Erika knew what Tom was up to.    Men like that can barely admit to themselves that they are doing wrong, and admitting it to someone else is usually only done when they are caught.
I think the reality hit the fan and when it did, he had to give some story to Erika.    I think this is what caused her to file for divorce.
I don't think it was some plan for them to find a way out, and then get back together.
Men who enact ponzi schemes are very clever, and very secretive.   They are also very personable and believable.      That's how they get away with it.  No one suspects them, including their families of being able to do such cold and calculated acts.
I hope I can watch the documentary here in Canada.


----------



## Allisonfaye

KellyObsessed said:


> I may be in a minority, but I don't think Erika knew what Tom was up to.    Men like that can barely admit to themselves that they are doing wrong, and admitting it to someone else is usually only done when they are caught.
> I think the reality hit the fan and when it did, he had to give some story to Erika.    I think this is what caused her to file for divorce.
> I don't think it was some plan for them to find a way out, and then get back together.
> Men who enact ponzi schemes are very clever, and very secretive.   They are also very personable and believable.      That's how they get away with it.  No one suspects them, including their families of being able to do such cold and calculated acts.
> I hope I can watch the documentary here in Canada.



It's certainly possible that she didn't know but I think her overall demeanor and her spending so much on herself makes people think she knew.


----------



## maris.crane

KellyObsessed said:


> I hope I can watch the documentary here in Canada.



I'll be salty if this isn't picked up by Crave.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I think Tom encouraged her to spend, knowing the jig would be up someday.
I think if she really had known she would have not been out there spending and acting the way she did.     She would have squirreled some money away or divorced him years ago when he still has some money.       I think she really was blindsided and now regrets not putting aside some money of her own.
Tom likely put up with her spending knowing if she DID serve him with divorce papers, his house of cards could have been revealed years ago in a divorce case.    She petitioned to not have to pay him spousal support as she is the ONLY one of them making money, so she actually is the one with the financial means to actually be required to pay spousal support.


----------



## TC1

I think some of Sutton's generation was taught that if you say you "don't see colour" you're not noticing differences based on race (ie, not racist)...which SHE thinks is a good thing. I recall that being used years ago. The point Crystal is making is that..of course you see colour..I mean, I hope you do, and can acknowledge other cultures for the amazing differences we can share.


----------



## swags

I tend to think that Erika has known at least a bit of it since he’s been getting sued for awhile now.
What has me curious is that at this point in time Erika is describing a man that was still going to work, bringing dinner home and they were eating in the kitchen. Yet he was diagnosed with Alzheimer’s shortly after and declared not of sound mind or something.
Now I get that Erika isn’t going to share him having these problems but I wonder if he was just fine during quarantine as she described.


----------



## rockhollow

^^^^
I have to agree - Erika is not the innocent bystander. Maybe she didn't know all the details, but she had to know something was up once the law suits started (and they have been going on for awhile)
.
She's not like our Tre from NJ, who I do believe didn't really know the depth of Juicy's crimes until it was too late.

Erika only baled once she knew there was no way Tom was going to be able to hide what he has done.
And her continuing to live a lavish lifestyle on the housewife show is disgusting.


----------



## Allisonfaye

TC1 said:


> I think some of Sutton's generation was taught that if you say you "don't see colour" you're not noticing differences based on race (ie, not racist)...which SHE thinks is a good thing. I recall that being used years ago. The point Crystal is making is that..of course you see colour..I mean, I hope you do, and can acknowledge other cultures for the amazing differences we can share.



The point of saying one doesn't see color is to say it doesn't matter, that everyone should be treated equally no matter what their color is. We all thought that was the goal. Now it seems the goal is something else.


----------



## maris.crane

I'm finally caught up.

Maybe I'm very BEC about Rinna. But this nonsense from Rinna about how she finally found the right partner to do a lip kit line... okay, Rinna. We know you're jumping on the bandwagon - just way too late. I respect your hustle, but an astute and enterprising business woman? I'm not convinced.


----------



## Tivo

TC1 said:


> I think some of Sutton's generation was taught that if you say you "don't see colour" you're not noticing differences based on race (ie, not racist)...which SHE thinks is a good thing. I recall that being used years ago. The point Crystal is making is that..of course you see colour..I mean, I hope you do, and can acknowledge other cultures for the amazing differences we can share.


Exactly. 
That whole thing escalated unnecessarily. Sutton shouldn’t have cut Crystal off, but I also didn’t like how Crystal said, “Are you that girl?” But I think she was in reaction mode from being rudely cut off and disrespected in a vulnerable moment.


----------



## yellowbernie

KellyObsessed said:


> I may be in a minority, but I don't think Erika knew what Tom was up to.    Men like that can barely admit to themselves that they are doing wrong, and admitting it to someone else is usually only done when they are caught.
> I think the reality hit the fan and when it did, he had to give some story to Erika.    I think this is what caused her to file for divorce.
> I don't think it was some plan for them to find a way out, and then get back together.
> Men who enact ponzi schemes are very clever, and very secretive.   They are also very personable and believable.      That's how they get away with it.  No one suspects them, including their families of being able to do such cold and calculated acts.
> I hope I can watch the documentary here in Canada.


I agree with you, I don’t know about all you other ladies, but I don’t know much about my husbands job, I know he makes good money and we have no bills except water and heat, and 2 credit cards, cars paid for and so is the house.  So if he was doing something illegal i would never know.


----------



## Swanky

I think people saying they don't see color is more general, like color doesn't matter to them/they don't judge based on that.  I don't think her intention was bad.  I liked Crystal's explanation that she WANTS to be seen.  Seems like a lot of us/people are learning, which is wonderful!  Sutton seems off, a little fragile/emotional this season.
I liked Kyle and Garcelle's talk about it, I see Garcelle's POV, and Kyle's.
I think Erika was on a need to know basis, I think she may have wondered if he was up to something but likely didn't participate or know he was stealing.


----------



## caramelize126

yellowbernie said:


> I agree with you, I don’t know about all you other ladies, but I don’t know much about my husbands job, I know he makes good money and we have no bills except water and heat, and 2 credit cards, cars paid for and so is the house.  So if he was doing something illegal i would never know.



I believe this too. In this new age of "feminism" I think many don't realize how common this is. It might also be a cultural thing- growing up, my father handled the finances completely. My mother never really knew the details. Same with my friends and their parents. Tom is in his 80s, he also grew up in that generation of men handling the finances and not sharing all the logistics and details with their wives. Erika's behavior is strange though...

This is why i also believe that Tre didnt know about Juicy's shady dealings until it was way too late. They seemed pretty traditional in terms of gender roles.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I thought this was a great TED talk about the perils of "color blindness"... 









						TED | Mellody Hobson: Color blind or color brave?
					

So it’s 2006. My friend Harold Ford calls me. He’s running for U.S. Senate in Tennessee, and he says, “Mellody, I desperately need some national press. Do you have any ideas?&#822…




					vialogue.wordpress.com


----------



## lulilu

IDK what or if Erika knew, but her signature is on legal documents.  According to what was posted on twitter.  And even if she didn't her IG posts seem to be mocking -- that she has no sympathy for the victims.


----------



## Coco.lover

Her signature  is everywhere, she knew


lulilu said:


> IDK what or if Erika knew, but her signature is on legal documents.  According to what was posted on twitter.  And even if she didn't her IG posts seem to be mocking -- that she has no sympathy for the victims.


----------



## haute okole

She absolutely knew.  Tom Girardi has faced lawsuits for over a decade for legal malpractice.  Erika has co-signed loans in the multimillions and is an officer in one of Tom’s businesses.  Their house has over $8 million in liens against it and Tom has lived in that house since the 80s.  With the money he has made, that house should be paid off.  Attorneys are going after her because they believe that Tom transferred over $20 million to Erika’s entertainment company.  Tom never anticipated that some Chicago attorneys would force him into bankruptcy in Federal Court in Illinois.  What has transpired is his worst case scenario.  At least Tom’s victims have a chance of recovering some money before Erika and he spend it all.  Unfortunately, the banks and lenders who perfected their claims first will be paid and the Lion Air victims may be out of luck.


----------



## floatinglili

Allisonfaye said:


> The point of saying one doesn't see color is to say it doesn't matter, that everyone should be treated equally no matter what their color is. We all thought that was the goal. Now it seems the goal is something else.


First it was one, now we are lectured in the importance of the other... simples! Can’t wait for all the arguments to be satisfied and for us all to be able to settle down into a Shangri-La of goodwill tbh ...but University theorists have gotta carve a career and earn a crust so will expect the tub thumping to continue indefinitely. 


Tivo said:


> Exactly.
> That whole thing escalated unnecessarily. Sutton shouldn’t have cut Crystal off, but I also didn’t like how Crystal said, “Are you that girl?” But I think she was in reaction mode from being rudely cut off and disrespected in a vulnerable moment.


I haven’t seen any of this series yet - have only just ‘met’ Sutton. I haven’t seen your scene. 
Nonetheless will wade in lol. 
Sutton seems nervy and unpredictable, and quite easily disoriented. I can see Sutton cutting in on anybody if she was emotionally caught up.


----------



## Volvomom

Definitely not a Sutton fan at all, even from the beginning.   She bugs me the heck out of me, I'm sorry.   Ugh


----------



## Volvomom

I really like Garcelle, I love that she is grounded, I love her style.   I think she is gorgeous and is not stuffy at all, like Sutton.   Blah.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> ^^^^
> I have to agree - Erika is not the innocent bystander. Maybe she didn't know all the details, but she had to know something was up once the law suits started (and they have been going on for awhile)
> .
> She's not like our Tre from NJ, who I do believe didn't really know the depth of Juicy's crimes until it was too late.
> 
> Erika only baled once she knew there was no way Tom was going to be able to hide what he has done.
> And her continuing to live a lavish lifestyle on the housewife show is disgusting.


Dont forget she cosigned some legal documents - I forget exactly what they were - maybe loan documents - and think she was officer of one the companies - so she cant be that innocent - at best she was willfully blind.


----------



## floatinglili

Volvomom said:


> I really like Garcelle, I love that she is grounded, I love her style.   I think she is gorgeous and is not stuffy at all, like Sutton.   Blah.


Really loved Garcelle and then I noticed a couple things that put me off - the intrusive sexual questioning (amongst other very personal intrusive questions) - weird but permissible I guess for a single woman recovering from being treated so badly in her previous marriage.
Also the food throwing at her charity award night. o know she was showing off her crazy fun side but - Who the heck does that??
Still like her though.
ETA her fashion isn’t all that so was surprised to hear her being so mean about Kyle’s clothes. I guess she’s looking to be be a Player in the series.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I have to admit, I don’t miss Teddi AT ALL.

I’m loving Crystal this season and how honest Gabrielle is and serving the heat to Lisa. Lisa needs to be knocked down a couple of notches. 

Kathy is a breath of fresh air. Dang you can tell her staff has done everything for her for decades and I just love how clueless she is

Dorit is so beautiful but her style is so OTT for me and not always in a good way. 

Kyle is look amazing! So young like back in the day good! She hasn’t looked this fresh in a long time. Who is her PS bc he/she has her snatched! She looks amazing!! She hasn’t looked this good in years. I hope she doesn’t do more work bc it’s perfect right now.


----------



## meluvs2shop

sgj99 said:


> *How do pack a fan?*
> 
> I have gotten addicted to listening to boring books on Kindle Audible or “sleep sounds” like rain or other nature sounds with little ear buds in so I can relate to needing sound.



 
I need to know too! I sleep with a floor fan every night. A smaller one than the one pictured on the show and that humming sound is THE BEST. Kathy spoke right to me when she said that. I was away last weekend and missed my floor fan terribly.


----------



## meluvs2shop

rockhollow said:


> I'm another who travels with a fan. I have a dyson fan which I pack in my suitcase.


Off to search for a Dyson travel fan…easy to pack?


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisousx said:


> When Sutton was gifting the girls their flasks, she refers to the upcoming election. I would guess shortly before Nov was when they were in Tahoe since they were dressed warm. Erika announced the divorce on election day IIRC.


Great timeline. I was wondering did sh*t hit the fan yet…then was like nah no one is talking about it. But Erika knew at the time of filming her big bomb was about to drop. I’m actually surprised that Erika got away with being so closed off for so many years.


----------



## rockhollow

meluvs2shop said:


> Off to search for a Dyson travel fan…easy to pack?


 
It's not really a travel fan, just there regular fan. It does take up a bit of room, but with no blades, you can pack clothes in and around it. To me, it's worth the space it takes up.


----------



## Allisonfaye

meluvs2shop said:


> Off to search for a Dyson travel fan…easy to pack?



This one is easily packable and makes a nice noise. They Dyson one is pretty expensive and some of the reviews aren't very good. 









						Chillout 9" Table/Desk Fan GF-57, Gray and Blue - Walmart.com
					

Free 2-day shipping. Buy Chillout 9" Table/Desk Fan GF-57, Gray and Blue at Walmart.com



					www.bing.com


----------



## Coco.lover

Someting is up with Sutton. I like her but she is being overly sensitive. Talking about race and color is uncomfortable, but for me at least as a white women when my friends of color want to discuss their experience I shut up and listen, I wish Sutton has shut up and listened. Plus she bringing it up at dinner just dug the hole deeper.


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> I need to know too! I sleep with a floor fan every night. A smaller one than the one pictured on the show and that humming sound is THE BEST. Kathy spoke right to me when she said that. I was away last weekend and missed my floor fan terribly.


Me too.  I have a fan on every night.  My husband used to complain, but it's now a noise cancelling machine too, as far as he's concerned.


----------



## purseinsanity

I haven't even watched this season yet, but love reading all of your comments!  I should take this as a sign, that I record these shows and get around to watching them when there's literally nothing else to do...


----------



## meluvs2shop

purseinsanity said:


> Me too.  I have a fan on every night.  My husband used to complain, but it's now a noise cancelling machine too, as far as he's concerned.


I also sleep with a ceiling fan on too. Even in winter.


----------



## baghagg

Sorry mods to go off topic, but Wow! to everyone who sleeps with fans on, even in the winter - my sleep issues are so profound that the sound and the breeze generated by a fan would keep/has kept me awake all night long!!! I wish the opposite were true for me.


----------



## Tivo

Garcelle is lucky Kathy didn’t smack her for being rude about her daughter. That was so rude.


----------



## elle-mo

Garcelle is very cranky on this trip and doesn't seem to give a rip about anything. Her, 'I must look like Paris' after Kathy mistook her for Kyle, who claimed that she and Paris look exactly alike if she were to wear a brunette wig. That was hilarious, sorry for the run on sentence. Kathy reminds me of Carrie Fisher in a weird way.


----------



## Coco.lover

Agree that was so rude, and if were Kathy I would have snapped back real fast. I always heard that Paris was nice to everyone. 


Tivo said:


> Garcelle is lucky Kathy didn’t smack her for being rude about her daughter. That was so rude.


----------



## haute okole

Coco.lover said:


> Agree that was so rude, and if were Kathy I would have snapped back real fast. I always heard that Paris was nice to everyone.


I saw Garcelle at a restaurant on Robertson many years ago.    Very pretty woman with an ugly personality.  So rude of her to talk smack about someone’s child.  I’m sure she would not like it one bit if someone told her that her sons were acting like fools.  No class.  Plus, when she was speaking at some award ceremony and saying some of the housewives were her friends and some,  not so much.  That was unnecessary.  She is chasing the drama just as much as Rinna.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Kyle walks like a duck. Especially noticeable when she’s wearing flats.


----------



## meluvs2shop

“Because I’m such a child of the world…” 

For a sec I thought drunk Rinna forgot how to bottoms up. God I love Kathy’s pranks so far. But then everyone knew…darn.


----------



## swags

meluvs2shop said:


> Kyle walks like a duck. Especially noticeable when she’s wearing flats.





meluvs2shop said:


> “Because I’m such a child of the world…”
> 
> For a sec I thought drunk Rinna forgot how to bottoms up. God I love Kathy’s pranks so far. But then everyone knew…darn.


 I noticed the duck walk last week and felt the camera panned in on purpose.
The child of the world sounded like an idiot but Suttons antics seemed to center stage.


----------



## Allisonfaye

nm


----------



## Allisonfaye

baghagg said:


> Sorry mods to go off topic, but Wow! to everyone who sleeps with fans on, even in the winter - my sleep issues are so profound that the sound and the breeze generated by a fan would keep/has kept me awake all night long!!! I wish the opposite were true for me.



I have terrible sleep issues, too. Try a weighted blanket. It is seriously the only thing that seems to work for me.



Tivo said:


> Garcelle is lucky Kathy didn’t smack her for being rude about her daughter. That was so rude.



She IS rude. Remember when she asked Sutton how she got her money? 

Sutton is a PITA. I am really not liking any of them so far this year. 

Kyle looked old in that lunch with Sutton. 

Funny how 'in love' Erika still seems to be with Tom.


----------



## meluvs2shop

swags said:


> I noticed the duck walk last week and felt the camera panned in on purpose.
> The child of the world sounded like an idiot but Suttons antics seemed to center stage.



LOL I’m sure the camera person did it on purpose.
Sutton- annoying and overly dramatic.
Dinner prank- seemed so overly staged with everyone in shock which is interesting bc they all use to down drinks easily except maybe Erika who usually played it cool around alcohol.


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> LOL I’m sure the camera person did it on purpose.
> Sutton- annoying and overly dramatic.
> Dinner prank- seemed so overly staged with everyone in shock which is interesting bc they all use to down drinks easily except maybe Erika who usually played it cool around alcohol.


Funny how a few seasons ago Kyle was ragging on Teddi for walking like she just got off a horse. Kyle looks exactly like that. I don't know how you'd imitate someone when you are almost identical in that respect.


----------



## luckylove

TC1 said:


> Funny how a few seasons ago Kyle was ragging on Teddi for walking like she just got off a horse. Kyle looks exactly like that. I don't know how you'd imitate someone when you are almost identical in that respect.



Yes, her walk is nearly identical to Teddy's. On a other note... did Kyle recently get another boob job?? In her interviews, it looks like her boobs require their own zip code!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I think Kathy has nothing to gain by doing this show. I can't figure out why she is doing it.


----------



## LemonDrop

Allisonfaye said:


> I think Kathy has nothing to gain by doing this show. I can't figure out why she is doing it.


Paris recently put out a documentary about her abuse in a troubled teens home in Utah that her parents sent her to. It really put Kathy in a bad light. My guess is Kathy might be doing this so we see her in a better light. But all I see is someone really out of touch and clueless about the world around them.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I find Kathy hilarious with her out of touch reality. Like how does one not know the differences of an eye drop and ear drop!??


----------



## floatinglili

Still very far behind this conversation but at least I’m onto the first episode of this season. Lisa Rinna seems to have even more swagger and seems to have relaxed into a unprecedented kind of OG status. Such a shame. By consolidating her place on the show she’s the perfect example of ‘ends justifying means’. And her ‘means’ are so gross I get a dirty G-string wedgie just looking at her on my TV screen.


----------



## Allisonfaye

BleuSaphir said:


> I find Kathy hilarious with her out of touch reality. Like how does one not know the differences of an eye drop and ear drop!??



I wonder if she has a drinking problem at all like her sister.


----------



## bisousx

Kathy’s behavior isn’t so odd to me.. maybe she’s just older than she’d like to present. It’s a mix of cluelessness and content to watch the action from a short distance away. She reminds me a little of my father, who is turning 80 next week.


----------



## limom

Back in the day, the Hilton partied HARD all year long, on all continents. I find Kathy and her bullsheet story laughable.
KH was a true coke whore.


haute okole said:


> I saw Garcelle at a restaurant on Robertson many years ago.    Very pretty woman with an ugly personality.  So rude of her to talk smack about someone’s child.  I’m sure she would not like it one bit if someone told her that her sons were acting like fools.  No class.  Plus, when she was speaking at some award ceremony and saying some of the housewives were her friends and some,  not so much.  That was unnecessary.  She is chasing the drama just as much as Rinna.


The Hilton children are trash.
I don’t know Garcelle and she might be a cow but she told no lies there.


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Back in the day, the Hilton partied HARD all year long, on all continents. I find Kathy and her bullsheet story laughable.
> KH was a true coke whore.
> 
> The Hilton children are trash.
> I don’t know Garcelle and she might be a cow but she told no lies there.


Lol!   Coke hoes have feelings too!  You are not lying, I have read House of Hilton.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Back in the day, the Hilton partied HARD all year long, on all continents. I find Kathy and her bullsheet story laughable.
> KH was a true coke whore.
> 
> The Hilton children are trash.
> I don’t know Garcelle and she might be a cow but she told no lies there.


Welllll, in KH’s defense she is old enough to be a CW.  
That was the drug of choice for many back in the day. Even the wealthy. They hid it so discreetly in their jeweled $$$ tiny cases. Or maybe I just watched Cruel Intentions one too many times. Hahaha


----------



## bisousx

Paris and I have a friend in common. I’ve heard she’s genuinely very nice but isn’t all there sometimes. Like she acts Peter Pannish and would throw parties with childish themes (like Alice in Wonderland). Now that I think about it.. kookiness could be a Richards trait since we have Paris, Kathy and Kim all acting weird.


----------



## floatinglili

I’m two episodes in now and have gotten to the illustrious ‘that girl’ speech. Tbh the whole episode was kind of heavy I felt a bit emotionally drained by the end. Makes a change from plate smashing and puppy gate guess.
Garcelle has really stepped up her fashion and makeup looks this season. She looks fabulous and I am here for it. Just beautiful.

I was surprised about banishing Kyle from Instagram over the charity non payment, and also questioning whether the public outing of non payment as racially charged.

Admittedly I am not from the US and I find tipping culture excruciating and objectionable for all parties - I have to believe Garcelle’s word about the prevalence of racist assumptions regarding poor tipping or being a person who skips out on accounts.
but…. Surely a charity payment, once pledged, should be sorted out very quickly?? Wouldn’t it be normal to follow up after a couple of weeks if you knew you needed to pay a bill but was missing the expected invoice?
Embarrassing to be called out in public admittedly - but hm. This group has had their money problems splashed all over the media so wasn’t sure why a non payment should have been off limits.
Still, it was an interesting conversation, and I thought Kyle handled it with grace.

Garcelle remains my hope this season for a honesty and connection and warmth. Sutton is also these things, but is nervy and jumpy as h*ll. Sutton hasn’t the strength to stand strong for anyone not even herself. I hope she finds her feet.
Garcelle has the strength and I love her integrity. She may carry this season.

Crystal is interesting. I am trying to
keep an open mind. She seems to possess a brisk confidence in her own social capabilities and charisma - after all why not? She married very well indeed and has Kathy Hilton in her corner too.
I guess she is serving the bravo masters / bringing the drama / with her private interview put downs and airs.
So I had to laugh when it turned out she had worked in a brothel in her youth. Wow. Brave to admit that and still hold yourself superior. Is the sex industry a titillating novelty for the Uber rich?

Sutton looks like she is going to be eaten alive by Crystal and Erica this season, poor Sutton. She wasn’t doing herself any favours this episode that’s for sure. Why oh why Sutton?? Get it together. I can see by the promos you are going to be toast. I tend to want to back the underdog.

It was a little surreal hearing Crystal discuss her families racial struggles in the US knowing brother is a pop star and she is one of the richest people on the planet.
Again the conversation is reflective of the current mood in the US. But my appetite for the Big Themes in this episode was kind of exhausted by then and still we went on.
It was terrible to hear that her dad was verbally abused on racist grounds. Having been a victim of a random public attack myself - punched and knocked unconscious - the unexpectedness of an assault is disorienting but hey Crystal I’m thinking maybe it could have been even worse? It appears she and her family has actually won in the game of life. My thought go to the impoverished snd marginalised. But they are not telling these stories. Crystal intends herself to be a proxy and that’s fine and good.

To me she has a deeply competitive air, smooth and serene on the surface and struggling like hell for gritted teeth perfection underneath. The discussion with Kathy Hilton about the daily jalapeño chilli breakfast. The concern about being underdressed. She is a more than a little intense and certainly increases the ‘edge’ in the group. She will put them all on notice. Perhaps she has a desire for dominance? I would love to see her a match for the great power player Erica. However I suspect she only plays games she thinks she can win, so perhaps weaker targets will be her pick. Let’s see. I hope she surprises me.

Hopefully my now improved personal understanding of the social issues facing America’s Melting Pot can make the world a better place.

Thank God Erica was wearing that fabulous yellow diamond necklace, to lighten the mood. Delicious for a variety of reasons. At the end of the day, I watch real housewives for the fashion.


----------



## TC1

^^ Crystal is one of the "richest people on the planet" ??
ETA according to Google she and her husband are worth 16 mill


----------



## Allisonfaye

Apparently, Kyle was the richest of the housewives until Kathy came on.


----------



## floatinglili

TC1 said:


> ^^ Crystal is one of the "richest people on the planet" ??
> ETA according to Google she and her husband are worth 16 mill


Yeah sorry if that came out as hyperbole - the genuinely richest ppl on the planet don’t do reality tv. But she is in the super elite though, and I was speaking broadly. Hubby comes with a hefty calling card!


----------



## Allisonfaye

floatinglili said:


> Yeah sorry if that came out as hyperbole - *the genuinely richest ppl on the planet don’t do reality tv.* But she is in the super elite though, and I was speaking broadly. Hubby comes with a hefty calling card!



Yup.


----------



## LemonDrop

floatinglili said:


> Yeah sorry if that came out as hyperbole - *the genuinely richest ppl on the planet don’t do reality tv.* But she is in the super elite though, and I was speaking broadly. Hubby comes with a hefty calling card!


apparently they do Saturday Night Live


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wait. I need to google how rich everyone is now on the show…

I loved loved Garcelle’s and Crystal’s coats on the boat. Both were gorgeous!

Omg and Rinna’s story at dinner regarding her husband’s friend is so cringey. Garcelle said it perfectly when she said: that story should never be repeated. Like ever.


----------



## meluvs2shop

floatinglili said:


> I’m two episodes in now and have gotten to the illustrious ‘that girl’ speech. Tbh the whole episode was kind of heavy I felt a bit emotionally drained by the end. Makes a change from plate smashing and puppy gate guess.
> Garcelle has really stepped up her fashion and makeup looks this season. She looks fabulous and I am here for it. Just beautiful.
> 
> I was surprised about banishing Kyle from Instagram over the charity non payment, and also questioning whether the public outing of non payment as racially charged.
> 
> Admittedly I am not from the US and I find tipping culture excruciating and objectionable for all parties - I have to believe Garcelle’s word about the prevalence of racist assumptions regarding poor tipping or being a person who skips out on accounts.
> but…. Surely a charity payment, once pledged, should be sorted out very quickly?? Wouldn’t it be normal to follow up after a couple of weeks if you knew you needed to pay a bill but was missing the expected invoice?
> Embarrassing to be called out in public admittedly - but hm. This group has had their money problems splashed all over the media so wasn’t sure why a non payment should have been off limits.
> Still, it was an interesting conversation, and I thought Kyle handled it with grace.
> 
> Garcelle remains my hope this season for a honesty and connection and warmth. Sutton is also these things, but is nervy and jumpy as h*ll. Sutton hasn’t the strength to stand strong for anyone not even herself. I hope she finds her feet.
> Garcelle has the strength and I love her integrity. She may carry this season.
> 
> Crystal is interesting. I am trying to
> keep an open mind. She seems to possess a brisk confidence in her own social capabilities and charisma - after all why not? She married very well indeed and has Kathy Hilton in her corner too.
> I guess she is serving the bravo masters / bringing the drama / with her private interview put downs and airs.
> So I had to laugh when it turned out she had worked in a brothel in her youth. Wow. Brave to admit that and still hold yourself superior. Is the sex industry a titillating novelty for the Uber rich?
> 
> Sutton looks like she is going to be eaten alive by Crystal and Erica this season, poor Sutton. She wasn’t doing herself any favours this episode that’s for sure. Why oh why Sutton?? Get it together. I can see by the promos you are going to be toast. I tend to want to back the underdog.
> 
> It was a little surreal hearing Crystal discuss her families racial struggles in the US knowing brother is a pop star and she is one of the richest people on the planet.
> Again the conversation is reflective of the current mood in the US. But my appetite for the Big Themes in this episode was kind of exhausted by then and still we went on.
> It was terrible to hear that her dad was verbally abused on racist grounds. Having been a victim of a random public attack myself - punched and knocked unconscious - the unexpectedness of an assault is disorienting but hey Crystal I’m thinking maybe it could have been even worse? It appears she and her family has actually won in the game of life. My thought go to the impoverished snd marginalised. But they are not telling these stories. Crystal intends herself to be a proxy and that’s fine and good.
> 
> To me she has a deeply competitive air, smooth and serene on the surface and struggling like hell for gritted teeth perfection underneath. The discussion with Kathy Hilton about the daily jalapeño chilli breakfast. The concern about being underdressed. She is a more than a little intense and certainly increases the ‘edge’ in the group. She will put them all on notice. Perhaps she has a desire for dominance? I would love to see her a match for the great power player Erica. However I suspect she only plays games she thinks she can win, so perhaps weaker targets will be her pick. Let’s see. I hope she surprises me.
> 
> Hopefully my now improved personal understanding of the social issues facing America’s Melting Pot can make the world a better place.
> 
> Thank God Erica was wearing that fabulous yellow diamond necklace, to lighten the mood. Delicious for a variety of reasons. At the end of the day, I watch real housewives for the fashion.


Very interesting analysis on Crystal. You may not be far off at all. Sorry you were assaulted. I tend to root for the underdog too. Sometimes I want to like Sutton but you are right, she’s so nervy. Crystal even said manic.
Garcelle has brought on a very nice style this season. I’m not loving everything she wears, but most.


----------



## baghagg

Allisonfaye said:


> I wonder if she has a drinking problem at all like her sister.


I wondered if it might be pills...


----------



## limom

baghagg said:


> I wondered if it might be pills...


It might be a mixture of pills and brain damage from previous abuse.

So Crystal has admitted to being a former sex worker?
Disclosing that fact is a mistake imo as she and her children will always be looked upon as damaged goods.
Not for nothing, she is hardly the first or the last to marry one of her clients. She is in good company on that show..
 So she is hardly special or superior.

As far as Garcelle and her pledge to give money to a, is it bonding?
One of my acquaintance made a pledge while drunk, the charity graciously let him off the hook.
Imho, the women are envious of Fancy. 
I am too, she is gorgeous and is constantly working in the industry while raising two teenage boys. Good for her.

@floatinglili . Sorry about your attack. Did it take place in the USA?
My husband and child have been harassed as well.
Meanwhile, I am the immigrant and I am always assumed to belong…


----------



## bisousx

Crystal wasn’t what I’d consider a sex worker... she took a job as a phone operator for a few months at a brothel. Hardly anything noteworthy - I don’t think this is how she met her husband either lol

Is it just me or is Sutton starting to appear like she’s fixated on Crystal?


----------



## floatinglili

limom said:


> So Crystal has admitted to being a former sex worker?
> Disclosing that fact is a mistake imo as she and her children will always be looked upon as damaged goods.
> Not for nothing, she is hardly the first or the last to marry one of her clients. She is in good company on that show..
> So she is hardly special or superior.


No I must clarify - not an actual sex worker, although she did mention in the truth or lies game that she was invited to do sex work. In her youth she worked as a receptionist in a brothel. She was clear to define that. I am sorry for any confusion.


----------



## floatinglili

bisousx said:


> Crystal wasn’t what I’d consider a sex worker... she took a job as a phone operator for a few months at a brothel. Hardly anything noteworthy - I don’t think this is how she met her husband either lol
> 
> Is it just me or is Sutton starting to appear like she’s fixated on Crystal?


Yeah I was shocked that she admitted working in that industry. She seems rather woke politically and the sex industry is incredibly damaging on so many levels. I also thought it was stunningly low brow. I can see why it was a titillating fact for the truth or lies game but …. Yikes. 
I am into episode four and yes Sutton is getting painful.Sometimes the best thing is to just walk away.She is not naturally a dominating person and there is no way she is going to come out in top in this.

I have seen the season promo a couple of times and I dread to think that this shall be the ongoing issue of the season. The promo scene where Crystal is berating Sutton has a viciousness to it. The triumphant, confident look on Crystal’s face is unsettling to me in this scene. She is enjoying this take down just a touch too much. I shall have to see the whole thing when it eventually happens I guess, to get a true picture. 

Garcelle and Crystal have now split off from the main group, which in my view is a pity. I was enjoying Garcelle’s budding relationship with Sutton. I’m not sure this new pairing bodes well for the cohesiveness of the group as a whole.

Identity is set to become a major theme of this series and unless the overall trajectory is positive I’m not sure I’m here for it.


----------



## Volvomom

Okay ....  I can't stand Sutton..... OMG.   Sorry if I offend anyone.  Just my opinion.  What's up with Kathy....seems off, odd, what???   Can't pinpoint it.   Garcelle and Kyle I love them.   How much does friggin Dorit spend on clothes???   Holy crap.


----------



## floatinglili

limom said:


> As far as Garcelle and her pledge to give money to a, is it bonding?
> One of my acquaintance made a pledge while drunk, the charity graciously let him off the hook.
> @floatinglili . Sorry about your attack. Did it take place in the USA?
> My husband and child have been harassed as well.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I am the immigrant and I am always assumed to belong…



Hi again 
That attack was in London actually. Thank you 
Re the charity payment, I think it would be pretty crappy to pull out of a charity donation having pledged publicly like that (I don’t think she could argue she was drunk as she looked very together). I thought it was a smart move, throwing a paddle up early for one of the cheaper items before the big ticket items and high rollers came out further into the event.
If it has been months after the pledge with no follow up from her in making the payment I do think it was reasonable for it to be called out. Surely a quick text to Kyle asking after the invoice would have been expected within a few weeks of the event? That is what I would do for any outstanding missing bill?


----------



## floatinglili

Sorry for all the my edits on my posts. I do this on my phone and I have horrid fat finger typos no matter how careful I am.


----------



## swags

meluvs2shop said:


> Wait. I need to google how rich everyone is now on the show…
> 
> I loved loved Garcelle’s and Crystal’s coats on the boat. Both were gorgeous!
> 
> Omg and Rinna’s story at dinner regarding her husband’s friend is so cringey. Garcelle said it perfectly when she said: that story should never be repeated. Like ever.


That story was awful! I get that Garcelle doesn’t want to let Lisa get away with her treatment of Denise last season but LR will never own anything.
At least the scenery and place they stayed was pretty.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Volvomom said:


> Okay ....  I can't stand Sutton..... OMG.   Sorry if I offend anyone.  Just my opinion.  What's up with Kathy....seems off, odd, what???   Can't pinpoint it.   Garcelle and Kyle I love them.   How much does friggin Dorit spend on clothes???   Holy crap.


I was wondering the same thing! Dorit is all label every time! I know Kyle spends a lot too, but Kyle has MONEY.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m always on the fence with Garcelle but I must say, I love her calm cool delivery and especially her one liners. They are not always zingers but they will make you think. I also love how she’s not letting things go with LR. Usually I’m like, ok you are beating a dead horse! But nope, LR deserves it. Denise was not my fav on the show but LR was vicious towards her last season and at the reunion- just nasty. Denise needs to cut ties for good if she hasn’t done so already. With no regrets either.


----------



## bisousx

Garcelle’s blue coat and scarf were divine   I also loved Crystal’s LV scarf and now feel like I _need _one in my life.

Kyle seems very fun and easy to hang out with if you’re in her good graces.

I’m starting to like Crystal and how direct she is when she speaks to Sutton. My mother calls it a “sharp tongue”, I prefer to think I have no patience to mince words.

Dorit’s been slaying her looks but I can’t fully appreciate the fashion knowing how broke and sleazy the Kemsleys are.


----------



## meluvs2shop

swags said:


> That story was awful! I get that Garcelle doesn’t want to let Lisa get away with her treatment of Denise last season but LR will never own anything.
> At least the scenery and place they stayed was pretty.


I love Lake Tahoe! It’s been years since I’ve been there and I want to go back.


----------



## floatinglili

I am still team Garcelle by a million miles but I can’t with her intrusive public questioning. 
Thank heavens some one has the stomach to go for Rinna. Over over over over due. 
Shame Crystal was ‘losing her sh*t’, missing the dinner and Sutton’s coherent speech. Snaps to Sutton for turning up.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisousx said:


> Garcelle’s blue coat and scarf were divine   I also loved Crystal’s LV scarf and now feel like I _need _one in my life.
> 
> Kyle seems very fun and easy to hang out with if you’re in her good graces.
> 
> I’m starting to like Crystal and how direct she is when she speaks to Sutton. My mother calls it a “sharp tongue”, I prefer to think I have no patience to mince words.
> 
> Dorit’s been slaying her looks but I can’t fully appreciate the fashion knowing how broke and sleazy the Kemsleys are.



YASSSSS! Garcelle’s and Crystal’s boat looks were my FAV! Amazing.

Again- I still wonder how Erika survived so many years on the show with just surface talk. Especially noticeable with the editing so far this season when she was talking to Garcelle on the boat. I know Erika has a sharp tongue and she lashes out with the quickness if she feels you are poking at her tough shell like exterior. I think that’s why everyone for the most part leaves her alone. It seems Sutton is gonna learn this season

I often wonder if Dorit is jealous of Kyle’s money bc Kyle has a lot of it and Dorit doesn’t. It’s so obvious by the way Dorit dresses (her Chanel outfit at dinner was TDF), that she wants everyone to think she’s mega loaded. Dorit puts Kyle down at times that’s why I say it. It’s most likely and inferiority complex.

Crystal lost me when she was crying and told Kyle and Sutton about the naked incident. 24 hours later…


----------



## floatinglili

Dorit lives for fashion. We’re all on a fashion forum, we get it. It’s not about the money. It’s about the LOOKS, BABY. And I appreciate her stellar, out there performance.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> Crystal wasn’t what I’d consider a sex worker... she took a job as a phone operator for a few months at a brothel. Hardly anything noteworthy - I don’t think this is how she met her husband either lol
> 
> Is it just me or is Sutton starting to appear like she’s fixated on Crystal?


Phone sex operator or receptionist?
I believe that I aged out of the housewives shows.
Same happened with the HBO show girls. It grossed me out.
So, I can see how someone like Sutton would have very little affinity for Crystal. It is not so much that she is a racist or ignorant, it is an age gap situation.
Also, it does not feel organic at all.
Why not recruit Kyle’s older daughter and her friends?
She has a career and at least would be familiar with the cast, imo.
And why are all those women sounding weird?
Those affectations, I can’t take them seriously.
How are you going to discuss a serious subject when you sound like a thirty something Cher Horowitz?


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Phone sex operator or receptionist?
> I believe that I aged out of the housewives shows.
> Same happened with the HBO show girls. It grossed me out.
> So, I can see how someone like Sutton would have very little affinity for Crystal. It is not so much that she is a racist or ignorant, it is an age gap situation.
> Also, it does not feel organic at all.
> Why not recruit Kyle’s older daughter and her friends?
> She has a career and at least would be familiar with the cast, imo.
> And why are all those women sounding weird?
> Those affectations, I can’t take them seriously.
> How are you going to discuss a serious subject when you sound like a thirty something Cher Horowitz?




Receptionist would be a better term.

Aren’t the other ladies (except for Kathy) the same age as Sutton?

Sutton has been the aggressor in every scene w/ Crystal so far. Could be that Sutton is just unhinged. 

Sutton exploded at the mere mention of Crystal’s perspective as an Asian woman, and now has come at Crystal multiple times.

I’d like to see Sutton explain her weird fixation on Crystal because she’s looking like a person with serious unconscious bias (and I don’t throw this term around lightly).


----------



## meluvs2shop

Google sucks. It says Dorit is worth 50mill. Holy cow that’s waaaaaaaaay more than I thought. That can’t be right. It also said Sutton only 2mill and Crystal 15mill? I clearly thought Crystal is worth more considering her husband is a legend in the movie world with blockbuster hits.


----------



## Prufrock613

That entire exchange between Sutton and Crystal (re: the naked room incident) was so painful and awkward to watch.  Sutton was just blathering- you’ll probably get flowers tomorrow, I really want to get to know you, sorry, sorry- while Crystal was in tears.


----------



## bisousx

meluvs2shop said:


> Google sucks. It says Dorit is worth 50mill. Holy cow that’s waaaaaaaaay more than I thought. That can’t be right. It also said Sutton only 2mill and Crystal 15mill? I clearly thought Crystal is worth more considering her husband is a legend in the movie world with blockbuster hits.



I wouldn’t trust any of those numbers. Dorit must have even less than Erika, who is about to be in the negative net worth range thanks to Tom.


----------



## limom

That Sutton storyline, is it going to be another crazy island situation?
OTOH, she has a good intuition, they are talking about her.
Garcelle is the Sonja here as she is the one showing kindness to Sutton.

Crystal is rude and hyper competitive.(she said it)
Her personality is the opposite of relaxing. Try hard.
So it is ok to disparage someone’s mental illness?
Yeah, she needs to grow up.
Her position as the newest co worker is not ideal but she signed on for whatever reason.
That slipper remark came out so wrong. But she so wants to impress her coworkers. For what?
What is she selling?
At the end of the day, KH is at the top of the heap. And it shows as all the women kiss her ass.


----------



## floatinglili

bisousx said:


> Sutton has been the aggressor in every scene w/ Crystal so far. Could be that Sutton is just unhinged.
> 
> Sutton exploded at the mere mention of Crystal’s perspective as an Asian woman, and now has come at Crystal multiple times.
> 
> I’d like to see Sutton explain her weird fixation on Crystal because she’s looking like a person with serious unconscious bias (and I don’t throw this term around lightly).


I often feel I should re-watch reality to get a clearer grasp on what I think I’ve seen. 
When Crystal was describing Sutton as ‘coming at her’ at her breakfast getaway with Garcelle, I did a double take because I saw Crystal as the more poised, the more confident, with a sense of her intelligence. I saw Sutton confused, floundering and really caught up in herself. 

All started by Sutton’s typically half-cocked interjection while Crystal was mid sentence. This set the dominos falling. 

I have heard this interaction described as a typical performance of ‘white woman fragility’ which I suppose may well be true. Sutton felt targeted for her southern background. However I experienced Sutton’s tentative parries akin to the growling of a little fluffy dog - completely ineffectual and befuddled by her own emotional state. 

Until Crystal bailed on dinner and cried about Sutton’s ridiculous entry to her bedroom, I would have thought Crystal had the upper hand and expected to keep it, at every stage of this sh*t show.


----------



## bisousx

floatinglili said:


> I often feel I should re-watch reality to get a clearer grasp on what I think I’ve seen.
> When Crystal was describing Sutton as ‘coming at her’ at her breakfast getaway with Garcelle, I did a double take because I saw Crystal as the more poised, the more confident, with a sense of her intelligence. I saw Sutton confused, floundering and really caught up in herself.
> 
> All started by Sutton’s typically half-cocked interjection while Crystal was mid sentence. This set the dominos falling.
> 
> I have heard this interaction described as a typical performance of ‘white woman fragility’ which I suppose may well be true. Sutton felt targeted for her southern background. However I experienced Sutton’s tentative parries akin to the growling of a little fluffy dog - completely ineffectual and befuddled by her own emotional state.
> 
> Until Crystal bailed on dinner and cried about Sutton’s ridiculous entry to her bedroom, I would have thought Crystal had the upper hand and expected to keep it, at every stage of this sh*t show.



I think Crystal was shook because she doesn’t know anyone in the group, Sutton invaded her personal space while Crystal was naked AND this was minutes (hours?) after Sutton came after Crystal for “kicking” her. Would I have cried? Maybe not. But I can see why Crystal hesitated to tell anyone about it - the Housewives are not her close friends and she’s not a drama queen.


----------



## limom

floatinglili said:


> I often feel I should re-watch reality to get a clearer grasp on what I think I’ve seen.
> When Crystal was describing Sutton as ‘coming at her’ at her breakfast getaway with Garcelle, I did a double take because I saw Crystal as the more poised, the more confident, with a sense of her intelligence. I saw Sutton confused, floundering and really caught up in herself.
> 
> All started by Sutton’s typically half-cocked interjection while Crystal was mid sentence. This set the dominos falling.
> 
> I have heard this interaction described as a typical performance of ‘white woman fragility’ which I suppose may well be true. Sutton felt targeted for her southern background. However I experienced Sutton’s tentative parries akin to the growling of a little fluffy dog - completely ineffectual and befuddled by her own emotional state.
> 
> Until Crystal bailed on dinner and cried about Sutton’s ridiculous entry to her bedroom, I would have thought Crystal had the upper hand and expected to keep it, at every stage of this sh*t show.


It is true, Sutton displayed text book white fragility. Plus, she is plain old fragile as in not psychologically equipped to deal with a bunch of women co workers. 
I read somewhere that she was a trained ballerina, that explains a great deal in regards to her anxieties and her general craziness.
All those ladies are triggering each other something fierce, imo.
Out of all of them, which could genuinely be friend material?


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> I think Crystal was shook because she doesn’t know anyone in the group, Sutton invaded her personal space while Crystal was naked AND this was minutes (hours?) after Sutton came after Crystal for “kicking” her. Would I have cried? Maybe not. But I can see why Crystal hesitated to tell anyone about it - the Housewives are not her close friends and she’s not a drama queen.


It is a lot of pressure for a newbie during the pandemic. I can see why she cried.
Crystal not a drama queen?
Impossible as she would not have signed on


----------



## floatinglili

bisousx said:


> I think Crystal was shook because she doesn’t know anyone in the group, Sutton invaded her personal space while Crystal was naked AND this was minutes (hours?) after Sutton came after Crystal for “kicking” her. Would I have cried? Maybe not. But I can see why Crystal hesitated to tell anyone about it - the Housewives are not her close friends and she’s not a drama queen.


If Crystal was shattered by Sutton’s ill-advised presentation of her coat, why did she hold on so well all through the outing the following day. As usual, she was as cool as a cucumber. Did she have a lie down on the afternoon and shatter??
What did she think Sutton would do to her, having seen her naked. Of course in reality the anxiety would have been brought on by the camera operator attempting to enter her bedroom I assume?
Perhaps they are both a bit mad??
If Sutton was indeed a dancer explains why Crystal’s nakedness didn’t phase her.


----------



## limom

Here it is:


Was Sutton Stracke a ballerina?
Born and raised in Augusta, Georgia, *Sutton* is a southern debutante-turned-Beverly Hills-socialite. In her early 20s, *Sutton* moved to New York City as an aspiring professional *ballet dancer*. She eventually became the Cunningham Dance Foundation's Director of Development and the Augusta *Ballet's* Executive Director.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> It is a lot of pressure for a newbie during the pandemic. I can see why she cried.
> Crystal not a drama queen?
> Impossible as she would not have signed on



Crystal has a snarky and petty side, but bringing drama at every turn? I guess we’ll have to see as the season progresses.

Garcelle is the only person I’d want to be friends with!




floatinglili said:


> If Crystal was shattered by Sutton’s ill-advised presentation of her coat, why did she hold on so well all through the outing the following day. As usual, she was as cool as a cucumber. Did she have a lie down on the afternoon and shatter??
> What did she think Sutton would do to her, having seen her naked. Of course in reality the anxiety would have been brought on by the camera operator attempting to enter her bedroom I assume?
> Perhaps they are both a bit mad??
> If Sutton was indeed a dancer explains why Crystal’s nakedness didn’t phase her.



Being cool and calm is a demeanor, but having this personality trait doesn’t mean you don’t feel upset or disturbed  

Maybe others wouldn’t blink an eye at a virtual stranger yelling at them night after night then drunkenly barging in your space while naked, but I think it’s a very strange situation to find yourself in.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> Crystal has a snarky and petty side, but bringing drama at every turn? I guess we’ll have to see as the season progresses.
> 
> Garcelle is the only person I’d want to be friends with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being cool and calm is a demeanor, but having this personality trait doesn’t mean you don’t feel upset or disturbed
> 
> Maybe others wouldn’t blink an eye at a virtual stranger yelling at them night after night then drunkenly barging in your space while naked, but I think it’s a very strange situation to find yourself in.


Garcelle is the only one relatable. The other ones are too high maintenance and fake.
Meanwhile, Garcelle is the only true movie star at this time


----------



## haute okole

I totally get why Chrystal would be upset by the Sutton invasion.  She is naked in her room, Sutton barges in, miked and says something to the effect that Chrystal is naked and doing something weird.  Imagine how this is playing in Chrystal’s head.  This will be broadcasted to millions of people in a few months... These girls have zero editorial power over what airs.  Yeah, I would be shook too.


----------



## Prufrock613

I wish I could FF through every scene with Rinna.  That flunkie fireman looking coat with her name ironed on the back was atrocious … as was that story about Harry & his friend.


----------



## floatinglili

Crystal’s demeanour the following day was cool, okay cold, but not calm. She was abrupt, withdrawn and even contemptuous. She behaves as if she thinks Sutton is stupider than her. So why would she be genuinely threatened, upset or intimidated by Sutton’s lame behaviour? Crystal has no real interest in connecting with Sutton, she thinks Sutton is beneath her. None of it makes sense. 

As Sutton wobbled on with her aim to be ‘understood’ I couldn’t help wondering whether the producers were egging on Sutton with her bizarre mission to return the coat?


----------



## limom

Prufrock613 said:


> I wish I could FF through every scene with Rinna.  That flunkie fireman looking coat with her name ironed on the back was atrocious … as was that story about Harry & his friend.


No matter how unlikable Rinna is on the show, she still makes bank on QVC and is now launching a lipgloss line.
What am I missing?

Garcelle’s wigs are good. Does she get to keep her wardrobe and hair from the Real?
If I were her, I would explore a Haitian frozen cooking line/spices. Yum.
I wish that she would also introduce her family of origin.
Haiti deserves shine too.


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> No matter how unlikable Rinna is on the show, she still makes bank on QVC and is now launching a lipgloss line.
> What am I missing?
> 
> Garcelle’s wigs are good. Does she get to keep her wardrobe and hair from the Real?
> If I were her, I would explore a Haitian frozen cooking line/spices. Yum.
> I wish that she would also introduce her family of origin.
> Haiti deserves shine too.



Whatever you might be missing as far as Rinna, I am definitely missing it too! On top of her unappealing personality, she always looks like she needs a good scrub down... she looks filthy to me most of the time. I love your ideas about a product line for Garcelle and introducing her family of origin.


----------



## haute okole

luckylove said:


> Whatever you might be missing as far as Rinna, I am definitely missing it too! On top of her unappealing personality, she always looks like she needs a good scrub down... she looks filthy to me most of the time. I love your ideas about a product line for Garcelle and introducing her family of origin.


Rinna looks 100x worse in person.  I sat next to her during a Madonna concert and could swear gnats were flying above her head.  With the money, LA skin doctors and tax write off because her appearance is her job, she has no excuse.  That is not acne, this is from bad filler.


----------



## floatinglili

It’s the crazy lips and the hair.


----------



## luckylove

haute okole said:


> Rinna looks 100x worse in person.  I sat next to her during a Madonna concert and could swear gnats were flying above her head.  With the money, LA skin doctors and tax write off because her appearance is her job, she has no excuse.  That is not acne, this is from bad filler.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106710



Oh dear! This is unfortunate!


----------



## floatinglili

Even I can admit it - those eyes are beautiful. 
but ‘just own it’ rings in my ears…and those workout tights - and the butt slapping - I just can’t
I have a feeling she has had a come up?
Curried favour with production and won?
She has ‘a ring of confidence’ and the air of the ‘indispensable cast member’. She is so busy, rushing off to interactions with everyone, co-ordinating things. Ugh


----------



## TC1

You guys. 5 pages of comments from last night and no one has mentioned Sutton's face roller? LOL omg I couldn't deal with her on the boat using it every 2 seconds trying to have a serious conversation


----------



## floatinglili

TC1 said:


> You guys. 5 pages of comments from last night and no one has mentioned Sutton's face roller? LOL omg I couldn't deal with her on the boat using it every 2 seconds trying to have a serious conversation


Haha that was hilarious!! Wtf was I watching?? And first Kyle and then Crystal trying to take it in their stride 
Sutton is going through a bit though selling her home after a divorce has got to be tough. Crystal right there to remind her that selling a home after divorce doesn’t give her a pass!  
These women are more horrible than I remembered - the snakes are real In Beverly Hills.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> You guys. 5 pages of comments from last night and no one has mentioned Sutton's face roller? LOL omg I couldn't deal with her on the boat using it every 2 seconds trying to have a serious conversation


Girl, what can be said? I often roll my frozen jade roller while driving in the morning. And I sometimes have rollers on 
menopause, I tell you



floatinglili said:


> Even I can admit it - those eyes are beautiful.
> but ‘just own it’ rings in my ears…and those workout tights - and the butt slapping - I just can’t
> I have a feeling she has had a come up?
> Curried favour with production and won?
> She has ‘a ring of confidence’ and the air of the ‘indispensable cast member’. She is so busy, rushing off to interactions with everyone, co-ordinating things. Ugh


Rinna is a beautiful woman but she must take care of her wigs.
Looking smelly and unkept is not the business. Hamlin does not look any cleaner for that matter.


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Girl, what can be said? I often roll my frozen jade roller while driving in the morning. And I sometimes have rollers on
> menopause, I tell you
> 
> 
> Rinna is a beautiful woman but she must take care of her wigs.
> Looking smelly and unkept is not the business. Hamlin does not look any cleaner for that matter.


Well, I can see if it was frozen...but she had been clutching it for hours on that boat ride   
Rinna works hard on her body.. she needs to, to distract from that horrid hair and overly inflated lips.


----------



## swags

I remember thinking Rinna was striking and a standout in a sea of blondes during her early soap days. It’s hard for me to believe it looking at her now. Plus her antics don’t help. 
The roller was too much! I don’t have a support roller but I wonder if my lint roller would roll away any stress?


----------



## limom

swags said:


> I remember thinking Rinna was striking and a standout in a sea of blondes during her early soap days. It’s hard for me to believe it looking at her now. Plus her antics don’t help.
> The roller was too much! I don’t have a support roller but I wonder if my lint roller would roll away any stress?


 it is exactly what it is a support/security blankie roller


----------



## floatinglili

A support roller!! Oh my stars! I am holding my sides!


----------



## limom

Go get him, girl


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> At the end of the day, KH is at the top of the heap. And it shows as all the women kiss her ass.


 Notice how production is kissing her ass too.  They did not wake her up early in the morning to mike her up Like the other women.  No intrusive, in your face close ups when Kathy is in bed or when she runs to her room.  On Watch What Happens Live, ”Kathy” was the drinking word and she had her own spot of Kathy-isms.  She is the funniest part of this season so far.  Kyle is the Queen bee of this show and she was the contact person Bravo consulted when they were originally looking for who to staff the talent.  Kyle obviously kisses Kathy’s ass and everybody kisses Kyle’s ass on this show.


----------



## bisousx

Sooo do these rollers really work? Either against aging or anxiety would entice me.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Notice how production is kissing her ass too.  They did not wake her up early in the morning to mike her up Like the other women.  No intrusive, in your face close ups when Kathy is in bed or when she runs to her room.  On Watch What Happens Live, ”Kathy” was the drinking word and she had her own spot of Kathy-isms.  She is the funniest part of this season so far.  Kyle is the Queen bee of this show and she was the contact person Bravo consulted when they were originally looking for who to staff the talent.  Kyle obviously kisses Kathy’s ass and everybody kisses Kyle’s ass on this show.


Yes, she brings silly glamour.


bisousx said:


> Sooo do these rollers really work? Either against aging or anxiety would entice me.


Girl, yes. Those cool rollers on puffy eyes…
That and a cool spritz of cold Evian spray make my commute more palatable.
The looks by the puzzled other commuters priceless


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Funny how a few seasons ago Kyle was ragging on Teddi for walking like she just got off a horse. Kyle looks exactly like that. I don't know how you'd imitate someone when you are almost identical in that respect.


Kyle has always walked like a bow-legged sailor or cowboy.  She has no reason to mock anyone (and I loathe Teddi).  She is the least feminine woman on the show.



floatinglili said:


> Still very far behind this conversation but at least I’m onto the first episode of this season. Lisa Rinna seems to have even more swagger and seems to have relaxed into a unprecedented kind of OG status. Such a shame. By consolidating her place on the show she’s the perfect example of ‘ends justifying means’. And her ‘means’ are so gross I get a dirty G-string wedgie just looking at her on my TV screen.


Did you see the bare *ss G-string photo of her daughter posted by her 20+ year older BF Scott?  The girl is a spoiled piece of work, but great parenting Lisa!



TC1 said:


> You guys. 5 pages of comments from last night and no one has mentioned Sutton's face roller? LOL omg I couldn't deal with her on the boat using it every 2 seconds trying to have a serious conversation


I need one of these face rollers.  There are different types?


----------



## limom

Kyle looks great there. Pink is truly befitting on her


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> Paris and I have a friend in common. I’ve heard she’s genuinely very nice but isn’t all there sometimes. Like she acts Peter Pannish and would throw parties with childish themes (like Alice in Wonderland). Now that I think about it.. *kookiness could be a Richards trait* since we have Paris, Kathy and Kim all acting weird.


LOL reminds me of the saying that rich people are "eccentric", while poor people are just "crazy".


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Funny how a few seasons ago Kyle was ragging on Teddi for walking like she just got off a horse. Kyle looks exactly like that. I don't know how you'd imitate someone when you are almost identical in that respect.


Kyle looks like she got off a horse and is trying to tug her clothes back into place.  Constantly.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> Rinna looks 100x worse in person.  I sat next to her during a Madonna concert and *could swear gnats were flying above her head. * With the money, LA skin doctors and tax write off because her appearance is her job, she has no excuse.  That is not acne, this is from bad filler.


Like Pigpen from the Peanuts gang?


----------



## limom

Is Belvedere sponsoring the show?


purseinsanity said:


> LOL reminds me of the saying that rich people are "eccentric", while poor people are just "crazy".


I don’t believe this people are crazy/eccentric. They are super thirsty.
Paris at her peak was a horrible person. Racist, classist, plain mean and stupid.
This reinvention of Paris is deep. If she truly changed great but let’s not pretend that she was an average party girl, she was horrid, imho.
At least, Britney and Lindsay were working talents. she treated them with nothing but contempt and cruelty.
Her brother pulled a do you know who I am stunt on an airplane. He was an addict as well. they all were at one point. (Might be functioning now).


----------



## dove221

I cannot stand Crystal- she has made Sutton her target as well as her struggle for her storyline for the season. I truly felt so sorry for Sutton- I am not sure how many ways and times she felt the need to apologize to a smug Crystal. The woman clearly is insecure and looking for validation- anyone can see that when she was not "included" in the joke. Quit calling her crazy and being so mean. So happy Kyle questioned Crystal's late mention of the naked incident. Crystal is enjoying Sutton's breakdowns too much- so hard to watch. Mental health issues are real, try to be kind.


----------



## LemonDrop

Season 7-8 I couldn't stand Dorit. I guess a mix of editing and her ridiculous fashion choice. But after a season of dog gate, Denise gate, Teddi dullness and this draining Sutton drama I just love Dorit. She reminds me of  at least half of what I loved about season 1. Fashion and Money.


----------



## limom

LemonDrop said:


> Season 7-8 I couldn't stand Dorit. I guess a mix of editing and her ridiculous fashion choice. But after a season of dog gate, Denise gate, Teddi dullness and this draining Sutton drama I just love Dorit. She reminds me of  at least half of what I loved about season 1. Fashion and Money.


Dorit is so freaking annoying. I can’t stand her pretentious vocal affectations but at least she is civilized. That‘s a plus in this crowd.


----------



## bisousx




----------



## TC1

I loved that side by side photo that Bravo posted after the nose job question


----------



## haute okole

sorry, double post.


----------



## haute okole

Ok, both Rinna and Garcelle gross me out.  Lisa Rinna at that Harry’s friend convo was so stupid and not relevant.  Garcelle and her attempt at camera time by starting a convo by saying “Who has had a nose job?  I haven’t.”  These wenches are ridiculous.


----------



## haute okole

Not that this is a good thing, but Crystal and Kathy are most like the real women I know in BH.  Kathy in the sense that the older ladies are more relaxed in their own skin, don’t dress up and are more laid back.  Crystal is like the younger ladies who are A type room moms who will say crap like “I have more money than time.” are quite snotty to those not in their social circle and will look right through you when you are talking to them because they have a million other things on their mind.  Kyle can be this way, which Garcelle objected to.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Not that this is a good thing, but Crystal and Kathy are most like the real women I know in BH.  Kathy in the sense that the older ladies are more relaxed in their own skin, don’t dress up and are more laid back.  Crystal is like the younger ladies who are A type room moms who will say crap like “I have more money than time.” are quite snotty to those not in their social circle and will look right through you when you are talking to them because they have a million other things on their mind.  Kyle can be this way, which Garcelle objected to.


 Looking thru people is the Pinacle of rudeness imo. If you do not want to be here. Leave. seriously.
Why bother other people? Crazy.
Otoh, some do unconsciously daydream as a coping mechanism, j/s.
Being a class mother is a trip


----------



## Swanky

Oh my, just watched. . .

I like Crystal ok, so far, although she does come off as a little cold.  I think she's got a natural beauty about her. 
I am VERY modest and if someone I didn't know well or like, walked into my room while I'm there nekkid, I'd be traumatized too lol  Especially if there's a chance a film crew is behind her!
Sutton's getting on my verrrrry last nerve and OMG that roller!
Kyle doesn't bother me much, I know I'm the minority. 
I like Dorit MUCH better this season and I'm pleased not to have to see PK on screen much!
I come and go with Garcelle.
Kathy is fruity lol


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> Not that this is a good thing, but Crystal and Kathy are most like the real women I know in BH.  Kathy in the sense that the older ladies are more relaxed in their own skin, don’t dress up and are more laid back.  Crystal is like the younger ladies who are A type room moms who will say crap like “I have more money than time.” are quite snotty to those not in their social circle and will look right through you when you are talking to them because they have a million other things on their mind.  Kyle can be this way, which Garcelle objected to.



I had to google what a class room mother was, and I’m already terrified!  I see how being a mother already opens you up to judgment from many different women, let alone having to deal with the Head Karen in Charge of at your kid’s school.

If anything, I understand what Garcelle had against Kyle a little more after your post. Definitely lots of these types in BH, although I mostly encounter wannabes and not as many real deals like Kathy and Crystal.


----------



## haute okole

Now that I think about Rinna’s Harry story, I think that is Bravo’s attempt at foreshadowing the Erika storyline.  Do you stand by a friend who did something morally reprehensible? Weird coincidence or something else?


----------



## haute okole

In a court hearing yesterday, the bankruptcy court retained an LA attorney to formally investigate Erika’s assets.  The court believes that Erika is personally responsible for “$7 million or more.”  Here are the relevant portions from Law360com.


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> I had to google what a class room mother was, and I’m already terrified!  I see how being a mother already opens you up to judgment from many different women, let alone having to deal with the Head Karen in Charge of at your kid’s school.
> 
> If anything, I understand what Garcelle had against Kyle a little more after your post. Definitely lots of these types in BH, although I mostly encounter wannabes and not as many real deals like Kathy and Crystal.


Sorry to be OT.  Lol!  Hello!  I was room mom for both of my girls from Pre-School until 5th grade.  Hahaha!  Head Karen!  Yup, I kinda act like one.  I totally relate to Crystal.


----------



## floatinglili

Haha that’s funny that you described yourself as Head Karen! 
What an expression haha helps me to explain what I think I see in Crystal’s personality - perhaps she’s a Head Karen type 
Haven’t gotten to the ‘leather pants’ takedown of Sutton yet but the promo ad makes quite a bit of it, so I’ve already seen it a couple of times, and Crystal is screaming these dreadful things while her face is unnervingly composed. 

I was thinking she looked like a villain Head Girl from a posh high school in this scene, loving the public humiliation of the weaker underling - but perhaps she is loving her Beverly Hills Head Karenness in this moment!! Ahah 

Soon, we shall see. Not sure when that scene airs
ETA I’m sure you didn’t scream or publicly humiliated ppl if they forgot to bring a cake to the school fundraisers etc.


----------



## floatinglili

haute okole said:


> In a court hearing yesterday, the bankruptcy court retained an LA attorney to formally investigate Erika’s assets.  The court believes that Erika is personally responsible for “$7 million or more.”  Here are the relevant portions from Law360com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107013


Oops


----------



## swags

LemonDrop said:


> Season 7-8 I couldn't stand Dorit. I guess a mix of editing and her ridiculous fashion choice. But after a season of dog gate, Denise gate, Teddi dullness and this draining Sutton drama I just love Dorit. She reminds me of  at least half of what I loved about season 1. Fashion and Money.


Door-it


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> In a court hearing yesterday, the bankruptcy court retained an LA attorney to formally investigate Erika’s assets.  The court believes that Erika is personally responsible for “$7 million or more.”  Here are the relevant portions from Law360com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107013



Ronald Richards is going to be leading the investigation on Erika  That’s gotta be her latest nightmare.

I read she tried to first stop the trustee from being able to hire him, then tried to put a gag order against him being able to publicly comment on the case - both were denied. This is going to get even juicier!


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> Ronald Richards is going to be leading the investigation on Erika  That’s gotta be her latest nightmare.
> 
> I read she tried to first stop the trustee from being able to hire him, then tried to put a gag order against him being able to publicly comment on the case - both were denied. This is going to get even juicier!


This is so bizarre. Truly mixing real life with fiction as he was previously employed by Russel. 
Plus what a gig being paid to torpedoe a villain that you were a part in creating!!!

As far as being class mother, I highly recommend it.
In kindie, everyone wanted to be a class moms/dads and then by third grades people had to be begged in my school district.
In retrospect, It was super fun to watch little kids in action especially when you come with goodies, plus you learn tons about people in general. You can do it!
If it is not your speed, giving money is also highly appreciated as not everyone is in a position to help for one reason or another.


----------



## limom

Apparently, Dorit nose shrank and perked up as She got older


----------



## limom

Holly crap Rinna! I can see why she is so insecure..
That high school pic








						#BravoGenealogy Blog Series: Lisa Rinna
					

Read about the family history of Lisa Rinna from #RHOBH.




					www.myfamilygenie.com


----------



## LostStarfish

Gracelle and Dorit were a team on the game show Beat Shazam last night. It airs on Fox if anyone what to check it out on demand.  They did better than I expected.


----------



## LemonDrop

limom said:


> Holly crap Rinna! I can see why she is so insecure..
> That high school pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #BravoGenealogy Blog Series: Lisa Rinna
> 
> 
> Read about the family history of Lisa Rinna from #RHOBH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.myfamilygenie.com


What am I missing here? She looks like a pretty girl in 1980.


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> This is so bizarre. Truly mixing real life with fiction as he was previously employed by Russel.
> Plus what a gig being paid to torpedoe a villain that you were a part in creating!!!
> 
> As far as being class mother, I highly recommend it.
> In kindie, everyone wanted to be a class moms/dads and then by third grades people had to be begged in my school district.
> In retrospect, It was super fun to watch little kids in action especially when you come with goodies, plus you learn tons about people in general. You can do it!
> If it is not your speed, giving money is also highly appreciated as not everyone is in a position to help for one reason or another.


Ronald Richards also secured a $26 million verdict against Mohammed Hadid on behalf of a LA conservation organization who are trying to preserve LA hiking trails.  Hadid was trying to develop properties he owns and denying access to hikers near his property and lost.

BTW, some LA matchmaker was interviewed last night and said she would love to match Erika up with ARod.  I don’t think he would be that dumb.  I think he likes his women RICH.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Ronald Richards also secured a $26 million verdict against Mohammed Hadid on behalf of a LA conservation organization who are trying to preserve LA hiking trails.  Hadid was trying to develop properties he owns and denying access to hikers near his property and lost.
> 
> BTW, some LA matchmaker was interviewed last night and said she would love to match Erika up with ARod.  I don’t think he would be that dumb.  I think he likes his women RICH.


I do not know much about RR but he seems borderline predatory… 
Why is he so into the world of the RHBH? This is so strange to me. 
Plus he will collect a heavy fee for his services. Who will pay for his services?

Otoh, since Erika is fighting tooth and nails, she deserves whatever comes her ways.

Arod and Erika?
She is too curvy for him.  
He likes athletic girls…or like you said rich.


LemonDrop said:


> What am I missing here? She looks like a pretty girl in 1980.


Nope. Unless she did not photograph well, she had a major glow up in her early 20‘s. 
Her mother was the true looker.


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> I do not know much about RR but he seems borderline predatory…
> Why is he so into the world of the RHBH? This is so strange to me.
> Plus he will collect a heavy fee for his services. Who will pay for his services?
> 
> Otoh, since Erika is fighting tooth and nails, she deserves whatever comes her ways.
> 
> Arod and Erika?
> She is too curvy for him.
> He likes athletic girls…or like you said rich.
> 
> Nope. Unless she did not photograph well, she had a major glow up in her early 20‘s.
> Her mother was the true looker.


I can’t blame Ronald Richards for getting predatory on predators like Hadid and Erika.  Plus he’s giving us some great Erika bankruptcy inside information via his Twitter account, which Erika tried to gag but the court denied her Gag order motion.  Thanks to Mohammed Hadid and attorneys fees in Ca, Richards is now a multimillionaire.  Maybe Erika should hook up with him because he could cover her $7 million debt easily now!


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> I can’t blame Ronald Richards for getting predatory on predators like Hadid and Erika.  Plus he’s giving us some great Erika bankruptcy inside information via his Twitter account, which Erika tried to gag but the court denied her Gag order motion.  Thanks to Mohammed Hadid and attorneys fees in Ca, Richards is now a multimillionaire.  Maybe Erika should hook up with him because he could cover her $7 million debt easily now!


WOW!
Dunlop must be insanely wealthy now

I thought Mohammed declared bankruptcy and skirted his obligations?
OT: watch Caitlin interview on the view…
Is California infusing weed in the water? The level of delusion


----------



## Swanky

ARod was messing with that girl from Southern Charm, I don’t know if $ is his love language!


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> WOW!
> Dunlop must be insanely wealthy now
> 
> I thought Mohammed declared bankruptcy and skirted his obligations?
> OT: watch Caitlin interview on the view…
> Is California infusing weed in the water? The level of delusion


Hadid’s Corp. regarding a particular construction project in Bel Air filed for bankruptcy. For each construction project Hadid gets involved in, he forms a separate corporation with different investors.  The one that he declared BK for he just sold for $5 million.  Hadid is a snake.  He declared BK on that project after all of those contractors and suppliers worked on that property for years and they won’t get paid.  Then he sells the property for $5 million.  Hopefully the court takes that $5 million and pays the creditors, but who knows.

The $26 million judgment is a separate development, Franklin Canyon, and is not affected by the bk on the previous construction project in Bel Air.  Hadid himself is still loaded.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> ARod was messing with that girl from Southern Charm, I don’t know if $ is his love language!


Arod is playing power player, not sugar daddy atm.
Of course, he is still a dog  
Hence, the crazy pm, strip clubs, hoes and all


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> Was Sutton Stracke a ballerina?
> Born and raised in Augusta, Georgia, *Sutton* is a southern debutante-turned-Beverly Hills-socialite. In her early 20s, *Sutton* moved to New York City as an aspiring professional *ballet dancer*. She eventually became the Cunningham Dance Foundation's Director of Development and the Augusta *Ballet's* Executive Director.



This post reminded me of the time I knew a southern debutante in LA. We were good friends UNTIL...she asked me to go the Building and Safety department to discuss a fence she built that they were saying was too tall. She had a total meltdown and freaked out on them to the point was I was embarrassed. She was talking about killing herself and driving like a maniac on the way back to work. I was terrified. I got mad at her because by my accounting, she had a pretty good life. After that, our friendship ended.



limom said:


> This is so bizarre. Truly mixing real life with fiction as he was previously employed by Russel.
> Plus what a gig being paid to torpedoe a villain that you were a part in creating!!!
> 
> As far as being class mother, I highly recommend it.
> In kindie, everyone wanted to be a class moms/dads and then by third grades people had to be begged in my school district.
> In retrospect, It was super fun to watch little kids in action especially when you come with goodies, plus you learn tons about people in general. You can do it!
> If it is not your speed, giving money is also highly appreciated as not everyone is in a position to help for one reason or another.



I loved it. Did it for many years. But they ruined the parties...wouldn't let us bring any decent treats anymore...yet the junk they feed them in the school lunches....



limom said:


> Holly crap Rinna! I can see why she is so insecure..
> That high school pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #BravoGenealogy Blog Series: Lisa Rinna
> 
> 
> Read about the family history of Lisa Rinna from #RHOBH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.myfamilygenie.com



I think she looks better there pre-lip injections.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Speaking of doing weird things to one's face, has anyone noticed that Kyle seems to wear something to bed around her eyes? It looks like silicone or something? I am guessing to not allow her face to scrunch up and wrinkle?


----------



## TC1

Allisonfaye said:


> Speaking of doing weird things to one's face, has anyone noticed that Kyle seems to wear something to bed around her eyes? It looks like silicone or something? I am guessing to not allow her face to scrunch up and wrinkle?


They are under eye patches. Can moisturize or diminish dark circles, super popular.


----------



## limom

Allisonfaye said:


> Speaking of doing weird things to one's face, has anyone noticed that Kyle seems to wear something to bed around her eyes? It looks like silicone or something? I am guessing to not allow her face to scrunch up and wrinkle?


It looks like she wears eye masks. They are like sheet masks for the eyes. 


Allisonfaye said:


> This post reminded me of the time I knew a southern debutante in LA. We were good friends UNTIL...she asked me to go the Building and Safety department to discuss a fence she built that they were saying was too tall. She had a total meltdown and freaked out on them to the point was I was embarrassed. She was talking about killing herself and driving like a maniac on the way back to work. I was terrified. I got mad at her because by my accounting, she had a pretty good life. After that, our friendship ended.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it. Did it for many years. But they ruined the parties...wouldn't let us bring any decent treats anymore...yet the junk they feed them in the school lunches....
> 
> 
> 
> I think she looks better there pre-lip injections.


Yes, we had long food requirements as well. But we followed the rules and managed to accommodate everyone. Who knew that jello contained animals products???
My least favorite part was collecting the money that is when you need a super Karen  

Interesting about that southern debutantes, are they all really Blanche?


----------



## limom

Do I need a new prescription? Isn’t it a major glow up?


----------



## limom




----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> In a court hearing yesterday, the bankruptcy court retained an LA attorney to formally investigate Erika’s assets.  The court believes that Erika is personally responsible for “$7 million or more.”  Here are the relevant portions from Law360com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107013


But, but...she is innocent!  She didn't know!!  

I hope they throw the book at her condescending face.


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


>




These are great. You see so much more of their family resemblance pre plastic surgery. I am wondering why they took a picture of her in her bathroom. lol


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


>




Love it! I looked at Rick Hilton’s IG account and thought it was cute how he adores his wife. Both Kathy and Kyle know how to get wifed up and stay happy.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Do I need a new prescription? Isn’t it a major glow up?
> View attachment 5107779



TBH it looks like an eyebrow wax and maybe lips. That’s equivalent to brushing your hair in Hollywood..


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> It looks like she wears eye masks. They are like sheet masks for the eyes.
> 
> Yes, we had long food requirements as well. But we followed the rules and managed to accommodate everyone. Who knew that jello contained animals products???
> My least favorite part was collecting the money that is when you need a super Karen
> 
> Interesting about that southern debutantes, are they all really Blanche?



Okay, room mom-ing doesn’t sound as bad as the satirical article I read. You and @haute okole have inspired me to bring out my inner Karen when the time comes and rule the roost at my local kindergarten!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Someone made a comment about Kathy not being a biological Richards. What are they talking about?


----------



## bisousx

Allisonfaye said:


> Someone made a comment about Kathy not being a biological Richards. What are they talking about?



Kathy is Kim & Kyle’s half sister from a different dad. The Richards name comes from Big Kathy’s side. Whoever said that isn’t totally correct.


----------



## bisousx

Allisonfaye said:


> Someone made a comment about Kathy not being a biological Richards. What are they talking about?






bisousx said:


> Kathy is Kim & Kyle’s half sister from a different dad. The Richards name comes from Big Kathy’s side. Whoever said that isn’t totally correct.



Sorry I was wrong.
This is the correct version:

(Big) Kathy Dugan’s husbands number two and four, Ken Richards and Bob Fenton, were submissives to Big Kathy's dominatrix. Richards, whom she had stolen from his wife and three children, raised Little Kathy. He was also the father of her half-sisters Kim and Kyle, who had huge success in TV sitcoms and movies in the Seventies and Eighties. Once Kim was making plenty of money from her screen work, Big Kathy gave Richards the heave-ho.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-414603/The-Hideous-Hiltons.html


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Holly crap Rinna! I can see why she is so insecure..
> That high school pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #BravoGenealogy Blog Series: Lisa Rinna
> 
> 
> Read about the family history of Lisa Rinna from #RHOBH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.myfamilygenie.com


I think she looked pretty good, especially considering the hairstyles at the time!  We were going through an old storage unit recently, and my daughter found my old high school yearbooks.  Instead of helping clean, she pored through them until I heard hysterical laughter (more like cackling!).  She pointed to my pictures and asked if that was really me, then says how she thought I was always pretty but hadn't realized I'd improved with age!  WTH??


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> Sorry I was wrong.
> This is the correct version:
> 
> (Big) Kathy Dugan’s husbands number two and four, Ken Richards and Bob Fenton, were submissives to Big Kathy's dominatrix. Richards, whom she had stolen from his wife and three children, raised Little Kathy. He was also the father of her half-sisters Kim and Kyle, who had huge success in TV sitcoms and movies in the Seventies and Eighties. Once Kim was making plenty of money from her screen work, Big Kathy gave Richards the heave-ho.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-414603/The-Hideous-Hiltons.html


She sounds like such a lovely woman.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> I think she looked pretty good, especially considering the hairstyles at the time!  We were going through an old storage unit recently, and my daughter found my old high school yearbooks.  Instead of helping clean, she pored through them until I heard hysterical laughter (more like cackling!).  She pointed to my pictures and asked if that was really me, then says how she thought I was always pretty but hadn't realized I'd improved with age!  WTH??


 I was a Siouxie wannabe. I blamed it on summer camp in London.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> She sounds like such a lovely woman.


It is amazing how stable Kyle and Kathy marriages are considering the example, they had.
Kim’s life is super sad, imho.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Who is Ronald Richards? I’m assuming some big shot lawyer but why was she so adamant on him not taking the case.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> Who is Ronald Richards? I’m assuming some big shot lawyer but why was she so adamant on him not taking the case.


He is monitoring the show for evidences of wrong doings and collecting other evidences freelance kind of like a PI for the state.
He was also representing Russel at one point. Yes that Russel.
Check his Twitter feed.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Is Belvedere sponsoring the show?
> 
> I don’t believe this people are crazy/eccentric. They are super thirsty.
> Paris at her peak was a horrible person. Racist, classist, plain mean and stupid.
> This reinvention of Paris is deep. If she truly changed great but let’s not pretend that she was an average party girl, she was horrid, imho.
> At least, Britney and Lindsay were working talents. she treated them with nothing but contempt and cruelty.
> Her brother pulled a do you know who I am stunt on an airplane. He was an addict as well. they all were at one point. (Might be functioning now).


I always love your tidbits of info. They are always juicy and matter of fact.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisousx said:


> Sorry I was wrong.
> This is the correct version:
> 
> (Big) Kathy Dugan’s husbands number two and four, Ken Richards and Bob Fenton, were submissives to Big Kathy's dominatrix. Richards, whom she had stolen from his wife and three children, raised Little Kathy. He was also the father of her half-sisters Kim and Kyle, who had huge success in TV sitcoms and movies in the Seventies and Eighties. Once Kim was making plenty of money from her screen work, Big Kathy gave Richards the heave-ho.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-414603/The-Hideous-Hiltons.html


Big Kathy was something else, huh!? No wonder there are stability issues within the family.


----------



## meluvs2shop

The shade…


----------



## haute okole

Teddi claims that she recommended Crystal to Bravo execs.  So it makes sense that Sutton and Crystal would not be friends because Sutton is the only current cast member that Teddi has a problem with.


----------



## caramelize126

limom said:


> It is amazing how stable Kyle and Kathy marriages are considering the example, they had.
> Kim’s life is super sad, imho.



I think Kim might've had a chance if she stayed with her first husband (brooke's dad- was his name Monty?). It was big kathy that pushed Kim to leave him and marry her next husband Greg Davis-  Brandon Davis's uncle. They were billionaires and allegedly it was greg's parents that broke up the marriage between kim and greg? The whole thing is so messy. I feel bad for kim. 









						Kim Richards' life with boozing, gold-digging  mommy dearest
					

Kim Richards is now in a Malibu treatment center, after her arrest at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Her mom hung out at bars like the Polo Lounge, where she'd pick up any guy who would pay her tab.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## bisousx

I just read that because Erika admitted to using antidepressants on the show, she has waived her psychiatrist-patient privilege and now attorneys can go after her medical records.*

I kinda feel sorry for Erika if there’s a small chance she was that wife who didn’t know what her husband was up to. It happens sometimes. I have gfs whose husbands shield them from any kind of business stress and don’t tell them things. They think it’s out of love, and sometimes I think it’s not doing any favors to be ignorant of your spouse’s dealings. 

What I don’t understand is why Erika wasn’t advised by her attorney on what topics to avoid on the show. Was she truly blindsided by some news about Tom and that’s why she filed for divorce?


*https://www.realitytea.com/2021/05/28/erika-jayne-medical/


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> Teddi claims that she recommended Crystal to Bravo execs.  So it makes sense that Sutton and Crystal would not be friends because Sutton is the only current cast member that Teddi has a problem with.



I forgot about Sutton calling Teddi boring at the dinner party!


----------



## TC1

caramelize126 said:


> I think Kim might've had a chance if she stayed with her first husband (brooke's dad- was his name Monty?). It was big kathy that pushed Kim to leave him and marry her next husband Greg Davis-  Brandon Davis's uncle. They were billionaires and allegedly it was greg's parents that broke up the marriage between kim and greg? The whole thing is so messy. I feel bad for kim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Richards' life with boozing, gold-digging  mommy dearest
> 
> 
> Kim Richards is now in a Malibu treatment center, after her arrest at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Her mom hung out at bars like the Polo Lounge, where she'd pick up any guy who would pay her tab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


When Kim took Monty in when he was dying, you could tell there was real love there.


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> I just read that because Erika admitted to using antidepressants on the show, she has waived her psychiatrist-patient privilege and now attorneys can go after her medical records.*
> 
> I kinda feel sorry for Erika if there’s a small chance she was that wife who didn’t know what her husband was up to. It happens sometimes. I have gfs whose husbands shield them from any kind of business stress and don’t tell them things. They think it’s out of love, and sometimes I think it’s not doing any favors to be ignorant of your spouse’s dealings.
> 
> What I don’t understand is why Erika wasn’t advised by her attorney on what topics to avoid on the show. Was she truly blindsided by some news about Tom and that’s why she filed for divorce?
> 
> 
> *https://www.realitytea.com/2021/05/28/erika-jayne-medical/


Wow!  If I were Erika’s defense counsel, I would fight like hell on that one.  @bisousx, you know that I used to work as a litigator and when I demanded medical records, I got EVERYTHING.  I actually felt bad while reviewing them because it is so darn intrusive...yeast infection?  Yup, suicidal ideations because your son said you are a bad mother? Check!  So for all you ladies and gents reading this, DO NOT let lawyers read your medical records or if they must, narrow the search to only relevant issues.  Well, this is Erika’s karma.


----------



## sgj99

bisousx said:


> Okay, room mom-ing doesn’t sound as bad as the satirical article I read. You and @haute okole have inspired me to bring out my inner Karen when the time comes and rule the roost at my local kindergarten!


I taught Kindergarten for 25 years.  The first school I worked at for 10 years in a very very low income area.  I had no parental involvement.  Education just wasn’t valued and most of the moms or grandmothers just had a lot on their plate and were scrambling to take care of their family the best they could.   When I moved to the suburbs I had a lot of room moms and loved it!  I got spoiled. They would plan all the parties, set them up and clean up.  I could concentrate on teaching and not organizing a party.


----------



## swags

This thread is better than the show! Thanks for all the tea ladies!


----------



## bisousx

caramelize126 said:


> I think Kim might've had a chance if she stayed with her first husband (brooke's dad- was his name Monty?). It was big kathy that pushed Kim to leave him and marry her next husband Greg Davis-  Brandon Davis's uncle. They were billionaires and allegedly it was greg's parents that broke up the marriage between kim and greg? The whole thing is so messy. I feel bad for kim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Richards' life with boozing, gold-digging  mommy dearest
> 
> 
> Kim Richards is now in a Malibu treatment center, after her arrest at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Her mom hung out at bars like the Polo Lounge, where she'd pick up any guy who would pay her tab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



I swear... every article I read about the Hiltons/Richards is thoroughly entertaining.

There’s even two photos of Kyle in that piece where you can see her original nose and her first nose job lol.

And the part about Kim caring for Monty during his illness 



haute okole said:


> Wow!  If I were Erika’s defense counsel, I would fight like hell on that one.  @bisousx, you know that I used to work as a litigator and when I demanded medical records, I got EVERYTHING.  I actually felt bad while reviewing them because it is so darn intrusive...yeast infection?  Yup, suicidal ideations because your son said you are a bad mother? Check!  So for all you ladies and gents reading this, DO NOT let lawyers read your medical records or if they must, narrow the search to only relevant issues.  Well, this is Erika’s karma.



I have mixed feelings about the situation.

Tom was the bad guy who masterminded these evil schemes and now he has successfully (cowardly) avoided scrutiny. He should be the one being held accountable and publicly humiliated.

In his place, Erika is getting flayed by the one attorney RR in LA who is definitely going to spill *all* the tea. I think for many this would be just too much to handle.


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> I swear... every article I read about the Hiltons/Richards is thoroughly entertaining.
> 
> There’s even two photos of Kyle in that piece where you can see her original nose and her first nose job lol.
> 
> And the part about Kim caring for Monty during his illness
> 
> 
> 
> I have mixed feelings about the situation.
> 
> Tom was the bad guy who masterminded these evil schemes and now he has successfully (cowardly) avoided scrutiny. He should be the one being held accountable and publicly humiliated.
> 
> In his place, Erika is getting flayed by the one attorney RR in LA who is definitely going to spill *all* the tea. I think for many this would be just too much to handle.


Have you read that book House of Hilton?  So gross and salacious.  Big Kathy is the ultimate stage mother pimp.  She makes Kris Jenner look like a nun.  Re: Erika, I would have had more sympathy for Erika if she had left the show, but her hubris was too strong.  What compelled her to stay on TV still looking like a rich diva after filing for divorce?  What compelled her to stay with a man who was being sued for a full decade by banks and clients and who cheated on her, only to leave when he is broke and demented?  She stayEd on the show and wore all her jewels, went on glamorous holidays and posted “Scapegoat” cartoons on her IG.  She is a nightmare.


----------



## caramelize126

haute okole said:


> Have you read that book House of Hilton?  So gross and salacious.  Big Kathy is the ultimate stage mother pimp.  She makes Kris Jenner look like a nun.  Re: Erika, I would have had more sympathy for Erika if she had left the show, but her hubris was too strong.  What compelled her to stay on TV still looking like a rich diva after filing for divorce?  What compelled her to stay with a man who was being sued for a full decade by banks and clients and who cheated on her, only to leave when he is broke and demented?  She stayEd on the show and wore all her jewels, went on glamorous holidays and posted “Scapegoat” cartoons on her IG.  She is a nightmare.



Ive wondered if Erika thought that she might make enough money to be able to leave him? Didnt she move out or buy her own place? 

Or maybe she had some idea that they were in debt and thought she could pay it off with her bravo check like Teresa from RHONJ did? Although if that were the case, idk why she would be so ostentatious on the show. When teresa was broke, you could tell she was cutting costs.


----------



## purseinsanity

caramelize126 said:


> I think Kim might've had a chance if she stayed with her first husband (brooke's dad- was his name Monty?). It was big kathy that pushed Kim to leave him and marry her next husband Greg Davis-  Brandon Davis's uncle. They were billionaires and allegedly it was greg's parents that broke up the marriage between kim and greg? The whole thing is so messy. I feel bad for kim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Richards' life with boozing, gold-digging  mommy dearest
> 
> 
> Kim Richards is now in a Malibu treatment center, after her arrest at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Her mom hung out at bars like the Polo Lounge, where she'd pick up any guy who would pay her tab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


I don't understand why Kyle makes Big Kathy out to big some sort of saint.  She sounds like anything but.


----------



## bisousx

purseinsanity said:


> I don't understand why Kyle makes Big Kathy out to big some sort of saint.  She sounds like anything but.



Kyle might have been Big Kathy’s favorite and therefore treated better than the other two.   She’s also the youngest of the sisters and may not have remembered or experienced the brunt of Big Kathy’s atrocities. Kyle sure does paint a rosy picture of her mom!


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> Kyle might have been Big Kathy’s favorite and therefore treated better than the other two.   She’s also the youngest of the sisters and may not have remembered or experienced the brunt of Big Kathy’s atrocities. Kyle sure does paint a rosy picture of her mom!


Defense mechanism?
Plus in the seventies, life was so, so different. I can imagine people judging my parents. their lifestyle was nuts and scandalous  by today‘s standards.
Yet, totally ordinary with their backgrounds.


----------



## limom

caramelize126 said:


> Ive wondered if Erika thought that she might make enough money to be able to leave him? Didnt she move out or buy her own place?
> 
> Or maybe she had some idea that they were in debt and thought she could pay it off with her bravo check like Teresa from RHONJ did? Although if that were the case, idk why she would be so ostentatious on the show. When teresa was broke, you could tell she was cutting costs.


Agree but she has to pay restitution to the victims.
Why does she think it is ok to keep ill acquired gains?


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Defense mechanism?
> Plus in the seventies, life was so, so different. I can imagine people judging my parents. their lifestyle was nuts and scandalous  by today‘s standards.
> Yet, totally ordinary with their backgrounds.


As you recall, Kathy refused to speak to Kyle when Kyle was producing the show about their childhood.  I found an excerpt from House of Hilton and an interview from Kyle’s stepmom that described Big Kathy’s parenting style.  So so disturbing.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> As you recall, Kathy refused to speak to Kyle when Kyle was producing the show about their childhood.  I found an excerpt from House of Hilton and an interview from Kyle’s stepmom that described Big Kathy’s parenting style.  So so disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108638


She behaved like a madam.
People on LI, remembers the family as a bunch of arrivistes. Crass.


----------



## baghagg

haute okole said:


> Thanks to Mohammed Hadid and attorneys fees in Ca, Richards is now a multimillionaire.  Maybe Erika should hook up with him because he could cover her $7 million debt easily now!



BRILLIANT @haute okole !!!!


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> I taught Kindergarten for 25 years.  The first school I worked at for 10 years in a very very low income area.  I had no parental involvement.  Education just wasn’t valued and most of the moms or grandmothers just had a lot on their plate and were scrambling to take care of their family the best they could.   When I moved to the suburbs I had a lot of room moms and loved it!  I got spoiled. They would plan all the parties, set them up and clean up.  I could concentrate on teaching and not organizing a party.


It sounds corny but do you realize that I still fondly remember my kindergarten teacher?
You changed many, many people lives.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> As you recall, Kathy refused to speak to Kyle when Kyle was producing the show about their childhood.  I found an excerpt from House of Hilton and an interview from Kyle’s stepmom that described Big Kathy’s parenting style.  So so disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108638


I really need to read this book.    
Sounds like a book called "House of Richards" would be just as juicy.


----------



## caramelize126

haute okole said:


> As you recall, Kathy refused to speak to Kyle when Kyle was producing the show about their childhood.  I found an excerpt from House of Hilton and an interview from Kyle’s stepmom that described Big Kathy’s parenting style.  So so disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108638



I remember that holes in the face thing from one of Paris’s shows. It might have been that BFF one? But Paris and Kim’s daughter Brooke were talking about how their grandmother taught them that only ugly girls have to get on their knees and give blowjobs and that it give you marks on your face lol. The whole family worships big kathy.
 I guess she taught them well. The girls that are married all got pregnant immediately. Another one of Big Kathy’s tips!


----------



## limom

caramelize126 said:


> I remember that holes in the face thing from one of Paris’s shows. It might have been that BFF one? But Paris and Kim’s daughter Brooke were talking about how their grandmother taught them that only ugly girls have to get on their knees and give blowjobs and that it give you marks on your face lol. The whole family worships big kathy.
> I guess she taught them well. The girls that are married all got pregnant immediately. Another one of Big Kathy’s tips!


So much internalized misogyny. A mess.


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


> It sounds corny but do you realize that I still fondly remember my kindergarten teacher?
> You changed many, many people lives.


Thank You!  That’s not corny, that’s very sweet.
I loved being in the classroom with my kids and learning about life from their perspective.  Seeing their academic growth was amazing. There is nothing more satisfying than working with a kid who doesn’t know all their letters and sounds in September to reading sentences by May.


----------



## Allisonfaye

caramelize126 said:


> I think Kim might've had a chance if she stayed with her first husband (brooke's dad- was his name Monty?). It was big kathy that pushed Kim to leave him and marry her next husband Greg Davis-  Brandon Davis's uncle. They were billionaires and allegedly it was greg's parents that broke up the marriage between kim and greg? The whole thing is so messy. I feel bad for kim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Richards' life with boozing, gold-digging  mommy dearest
> 
> 
> Kim Richards is now in a Malibu treatment center, after her arrest at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Her mom hung out at bars like the Polo Lounge, where she'd pick up any guy who would pay her tab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



So was it a coincidence that Big Kathy portrayed herself as a Hilton heiress? 

Now I can see why Kathy was mad at Kyle for the show about their family. She was afraid all the dirty laundry would air.


----------



## Allisonfaye

purseinsanity said:


> I don't understand why Kyle makes Big Kathy out to big some sort of saint.  She sounds like anything but.



I was thinking along the same lines.


----------



## bisousx

caramelize126 said:


> I remember that holes in the face thing from one of Paris’s shows. It might have been that BFF one? But Paris and Kim’s daughter Brooke were talking about how their grandmother taught them that only ugly girls have to get on their knees and give blowjobs and that it give you marks on your face lol. The whole family worships big kathy.
> I guess she taught them well. The girls that are married all got pregnant immediately. Another one of Big Kathy’s tips!



I’m fascinated that the entire family still reveres Big Kathy - even Kim, whose life by all means was ruined by her early years of being pimped out and later on mimicking her mother’s unstructured, spendthrift lifestyle.


----------



## LemonDrop

Erika Jayne and Tom Girardi: 5 Takeaways From ABC News’ ‘The Housewife and the Hustler’
					

The sensational title of ABC News’ Original special for Hulu, “The Housewife and the Hustler” — about the legal problems of Erika “Jayne” Girardi, of Bravo’s “The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” and her estranged husband, one-time power lawyer Tom Girardi — obscures a persuasive and earnest...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## haute okole

When I was practicing, Girardi and Keese was seen as a small Plaintiff’s firm with a cheesy, tacky reputation.  I was surprised by the spin this show put on this firm.  Turns out cheesy and tacky were the more benign adjectives.


----------



## iriza

What's "holes in face" supposed to mean? I'm having a really hard time picturing this...


----------



## Coco.lover

Garcelle is a dog with a bone with the Denise/ Rinna issue LET IT GO! Rinna was a crappy friend but let’s move on. I don’t  like garcelle there I said! Plus her talking crap about Paris didn’t sit well with me,


----------



## TC1

bisousx said:


> I swear... every article I read about the Hiltons/Richards is thoroughly entertaining.
> 
> There’s even two photos of Kyle in that piece where you can see her original nose and her first nose job lol.
> 
> And the part about Kim caring for Monty during his illness
> 
> 
> 
> I have mixed feelings about the situation.
> 
> Tom was the bad guy who masterminded these evil schemes and now he has successfully (cowardly) avoided scrutiny. He should be the one being held accountable and publicly humiliated.
> 
> In his place, Erika is getting flayed by the one attorney RR in LA who is definitely going to spill *all* the tea. I think for many this would be just too much to handle.


I feel like Erika still signed on to film RH because she genuinely thought she'd get to air HER side of the story for the public...and garner some sympathy with her "I didn't know" stance. But we're all smarter than that.
ETS I'm pissed that that show about them only aired on Hulu   perhaps ABC will air it later.


----------



## Tivo

I just watched it. What a snake Tom is. Now I’m not convinced she knew what she was involved in.

I have a renewed interest in watching this play out and watching old episodes


----------



## LemonDrop

Just watched The Housewife and the Hustler.  While I can't imagine Tom told Erika all the details such as "I am lying to this burn victims family and stealing their money so I can fund Erika Jayne".  I do believe she was in on enough illegal/ shady stuff to be screwed.  She knew millions were being moved from the law firm into EJ Global.  You cannot run a business and not ask questions about 20 million being deposited into it.


----------



## Tivo

LemonDrop said:


> Just watched The Housewife and the Hustler.  While I can't imagine Tom told Erika all the details such as "I am lying to this burn victims family and stealing their money so I can fund Erika Jayne".  I do believe she was in on enough illegal/ shady stuff to be screwed.  She knew millions were being moved from the law firm into EJ Global.  You cannot run a business and not ask questions about 20 million being deposited into it.


I agree, but I also think Erika isn’t as smart as she thinks she is and Tom is a master con artist. He screwed her over and now has left her to defend herself while he pretends to be senile. I bet he doesn’t even take her calls.


----------



## LemonDrop

@Tivo I thought it was interesting how he knew how to make people feel indebted to him. Governor Newsom, Kim the "intern", Erika, his clients etc... He always came across as caring and helping but in the end it seems he was manipulating everyone every step of the way.


----------



## bisousx

I thought Erika seemed subservient to Tom and was afraid of him - like during the dinner with LVP and Ken when he told her to be quiet or something along those lines.

When Erika was asked about having no prenup, she commented that it wouldn’t have mattered because Tom was a person who always had his way, and was such a gifted lawyer that he would virtually rip any legal documents to shreds. 

Between this drama and watching the Betty Broderick show, I’m getting the impression that being married to a high powered attorney who can bend the legal system with ease is a sharp double edged sword.


----------



## ChanelCartier

bisousx said:


> I thought Erika seemed subservient to Tom and was afraid of him - like during the dinner with LVP and Ken when he told her to be quiet or something along those lines.
> 
> When Erika was asked about having no prenup, she commented that it wouldn’t have mattered because Tom was a person who always had his way, and was such a gifted lawyer that he would virtually rip any legal documents to shreds.
> 
> Between this drama and watching the Betty Broderick show, I’m getting the impression that being married to a high powered attorney who can bend the legal system with ease is a sharp double edged sword.


He's a lowlife stealing from all those people.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Coco.lover said:


> Garcelle is a dog with a bone with the Denise/ Rinna issue LET IT GO! Rinna was a crappy friend but let’s move on. I don’t  like garcelle there I said! Plus her talking crap about Paris didn’t sit well with me,


Yeah I am not liking Garcelle this season either. Get rid of Rinna already. I am tired of her.


----------



## Tivo

LemonDrop said:


> @Tivo I thought it was interesting how he knew how to make people feel indebted to him. Governor Newsom, Kim the "intern", Erika, his clients etc... He always came across as caring and helping but in the end it seems he was manipulating everyone every step of the way.


I wonder - was it his plan all along to pull the Alzheimer’s card in case he got caught? He seems very cruel. Erica is fending for herself since she’s also named in the case, and Tom can’t help her now.


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> I thought Erika seemed subservient to Tom and was afraid of him - like during the dinner with LVP and Ken when he told her to be quiet or something along those lines.
> 
> When Erika was asked about having no prenup, she commented that it wouldn’t have mattered because Tom was a person who always had his way, and was such a gifted lawyer that he would virtually rip any legal documents to shreds.
> 
> Between this drama and watching the Betty Broderick show, I’m getting the impression that being married to a high powered attorney who can bend the legal system with ease is a sharp double edged sword.


Dan Broderick was a respected member of the bar because he was a damn good attorney and he was loved. I can’t say Tom held the same respect.  I had never heard of Tom until the movie and afterward, he was viewed as a self serving cheesy dude.  He bought his influence.


----------



## swags

bisousx said:


> I thought Erika seemed subservient to Tom and was afraid of him - like during the dinner with LVP and Ken when he told her to be quiet or something along those lines.
> 
> When Erika was asked about having no prenup, she commented that it wouldn’t have mattered because Tom was a person who always had his way, and was such a gifted lawyer that he would virtually rip any legal documents to shreds.
> 
> Between this drama and watching the Betty Broderick show, I’m getting the impression that being married to a high powered attorney who can bend the legal system with ease is a sharp double edged sword.


Betty would have had a nice settlement if she hadn’t terrorized Dan and his mistress turned wife. 
Tom and Erika spent other peoples settlements.  I remember that dinner with LVP and Ken. Tom basically shushed Erika and made it sound like the adults were talking. I’m not sure what Erika knew but how she accepted that much money to create her nonsense persona is beyond me, What a waste and a slap in the face to the victims.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> Dan Broderick was a respected member of the bar because he was a damn good attorney and he was loved. I can’t say Tom held the same respect.  I had never heard of Tom until the movie and afterward, he was viewed as a self serving cheesy dude.  He bought his influence.





swags said:


> Betty would have had a nice settlement if she hadn’t terrorized Dan and his mistress turned wife.
> Tom and Erika spent other peoples settlements.  I remember that dinner with LVP and Ken. Tom basically shushed Erika and made it sound like the adults were talking. I’m not sure what Erika knew but how she accepted that much money to create her nonsense persona is beyond me, What a waste and a slap in the face to the victims.



What I’m saying is, I wouldn’t want to be a spouse who’s divorcing from a high powered and well connected attorney like Dan Broderick or Tom Girardi. Not that I’m comparing the two. I wouldn’t want to be the ignorant spouse slapped with Epstein credits and the other underhanded-but-legal moves


----------



## swags

bisousx said:


> What I’m saying is, I wouldn’t want to be a spouse who’s divorcing from a high powered and well connected attorney like Dan Broderick or Tom Girardi. Not that I’m comparing the two. I wouldn’t want to be the ignorant spouse slapped with Epstein credits and the other underhanded-but-legal moves


I agree. They know how to play dirty and get away with it.


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> I thought Erika seemed subservient to Tom and was afraid of him - like during the dinner with LVP and Ken when he told her to be quiet or something along those lines.
> 
> When Erika was asked about having no prenup, she commented that it wouldn’t have mattered because Tom was a person who always had his way, and was such a gifted lawyer that he would virtually rip any legal documents to shreds.
> 
> Between this drama and watching the Betty Broderick show, I’m getting the impression that being married to a high powered attorney who can bend the legal system with ease is a sharp double edged sword.


Yes!  Better to be the divorce lawyer yourself!  
I know it's generalizing, but I've had several colleagues at one company alone, who were very hard working women.  They (all 3) were married to attorneys, somewhat lazy ones.  Turns out, they were all getting cheated on behind their backs, had their joint bank accounts depleted, two had their husbands buy houses for their mistresses through my colleagues' funds, and one even had her husband tell her on her birthday that he wanted a divorce.  All the men all purposely held back on full earning potential to then have everything not only split 50/50 including their retirement, (all were married 15-20 years+) AND had to pay their exes alimony and child support.  They manipulated their knowledge of the law and their buddies to take advantage.  I was flabbergasted.  My colleagues were pi$$ed and very bitter, but couldn't do anything about it.  Where's the justice in that?


----------



## bisousx

purseinsanity said:


> Yes!  Better to be the divorce lawyer yourself!
> I know it's generalizing, but I've had several colleagues at one company alone, who were very hard working women.  They (all 3) were married to attorneys, somewhat lazy ones.  Turns out, they were all getting cheated on behind their backs, had their joint bank accounts depleted, two had their husbands buy houses for their mistresses through my colleagues' funds, and one even had her husband tell her on her birthday that he wanted a divorce.  All the men all purposely held back on full earning potential to then have everything not only split 50/50 including their retirement, (all were married 15-20 years+) AND had to pay their exes alimony and child support.  They manipulated their knowledge of the law and their buddies to take advantage.  I was flabbergasted.  My colleagues were pi$$ed and very bitter, but couldn't do anything about it.  Where's the justice in that?



OMG. My heart goes out to them, for real. I also have some girlfriends who are married to average Joes, but their husbands have already displayed what I consider questionable behavior, like buying a house together but the wife’s name is not on the title. When I gently urge my gfs to look after their own interests, they brush it off  If their partners happened to be incredibly sharp attorneys, forget it - there’d be no match in divorce court, just game over.


----------



## Tivo

Erika Jayne’s lawyers drop her after Hulu documentary
					

The “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star is in a pretty mess now.




					www.google.com


----------



## haute okole

swags said:


> I agree. They know how to play dirty and get away with it.


Lol, nonsense, we are pussycats.


----------



## haute okole

purseinsanity said:


> Yes!  Better to be the divorce lawyer yourself!
> I know it's generalizing, but I've had several colleagues at one company alone, who were very hard working women.  They (all 3) were married to attorneys, somewhat lazy ones.  Turns out, they were all getting cheated on behind their backs, had their joint bank accounts depleted, two had their husbands buy houses for their mistresses through my colleagues' funds, and one even had her husband tell her on her birthday that he wanted a divorce.  All the men all purposely held back on full earning potential to then have everything not only split 50/50 including their retirement, (all were married 15-20 years+) AND had to pay their exes alimony and child support.  They manipulated their knowledge of the law and their buddies to take advantage.  I was flabbergasted.  My colleagues were pi$$ed and very bitter, but couldn't do anything about it.  Where's the justice in that?


Exactly, BE the lawyer!  I caught my hubby hiding money from me.  I don’t really blame him because I can spend, but I leveraged that into a mid-six figure anniversary present.

About your friends, that is so horrible.  I actually reactivated my license for a couple of years to provide free legal advice to middle aged women going through divorce.  Divorce leaves many women in a very vulnerable position.  I have 2 teenage daughters and I have set up trusts so that no matter what happens to them in the future, a future spouse has no claim on that money.


----------



## LemonDrop

In most marriages (not all) the spouses tend to take different roles. I'm the finance guru (female) while my hubby (male) is the to die for chef. I know if I asked him to sign something he would without a question. I don't ask him about the amount of butter he puts in our dinner. I drink wine and laugh while he cooks. He has no idea what I am doing with our accounts. This is what happens after decades together.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> Exactly, BE the lawyer!  I caught my hubby hiding money from me.  I don’t really blame him because I can spend, but I leveraged that into a mid-six figure anniversary present.
> 
> About your friends, that is so horrible.  *I actually reactivated my license for a couple of years to provide free legal advice to middle aged women going through divorce.  Divorce leaves many women in a very vulnerable position.  *I have 2 teenage daughters and I have set up trusts so that no matter what happens to them in the future, a future spouse has no claim on that money.


That is so amazing of you!  It's sad that it's so hard to trust anyone any more, even someone you have lived with for years.  I gave my husband several side eyes after listening to all their stories, which he didn't appreciate .   I told him I wouldn't be Betty Broderick or anything, but I'd make his life hell any other way I could think of. 

You never think it'll be you in that position, until you are.


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> OMG. My heart goes out to them, for real. I also have some girlfriends who are married to average Joes, but their husbands have already displayed what I consider questionable behavior, *like buying a house together but the wife’s name is not on the title*. When I gently urge my gfs to look after their own interests, they brush it off  If their partners happened to be incredibly sharp attorneys, forget it - there’d be no match in divorce court, just game over.


Oh hell no!  I once told my husband, "What's mine is mine, what's yours is ours".  I was joking (kind of) .  He knows I keep an emergency fund stashed aside "for a rainy day" that's only in my name.  He doesn't mind, thank goodness.  I'd still do it even if he did, TBH.


----------



## haute okole

purseinsanity said:


> That is so amazing of you!  It's sad that it's so hard to trust anyone any more, even someone you have lived with for years.  I gave my husband several side eyes after listening to all their stories, which he didn't appreciate .   I told him I wouldn't be Betty Broderick or anything, but I'd make his life hell any other way I could think of.
> 
> You never think it'll be you in that position, until you are.


This is OT, but I worked on the second Betty Broderick trial as Kerry Wells law clerk, with the San Diego Domestic Violence Unit.  She is a one of a kind psycho murderer narcissist.  You could never be a Betty Broderick, God Forbid.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> This is OT, but I worked on the second Betty Broderick trial as Kerry Wells law clerk, with the San Diego Domestic Violence Unit.  She is a one of a kind psycho murderer narcissist.  You could never be a Betty Broderick, God Forbid.


I remember your posts in the Betty Broderick thread.  I found them very insightful!  It was fascinating to read it from someone who was in the thick of it!  
And no, I could never be like Betty.  To kill anyone, but especially the father of your children?  No f'ing way.


----------



## haute okole

Erika’s only hope is Thomas Mesereau, the defense attorney who defended successfully Michael Jackson in his molestation trial and is accustomed to working with celebrities.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Tivo said:


> Erika Jayne’s lawyers drop her after Hulu documentary
> 
> 
> The “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star is in a pretty mess now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Interesting.  The timing is most likely a coincidence.  She probably hasnt paid them for the work they have done so for.  My guess.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

haute okole said:


> Erika’s only hope is Thomas Mesereau, the defense attorney who defended successfully Michael Jackson in his molestation trial and is accustomed to working with celebrities.


I doubt she has the money.  Plus she a D list celebrity.


----------



## swags

Does Erika have anything of value? The articles mention the designer goods were gifts from Tom. Other than the jewelry I am curious. The outfits she wore to housewife events often looked like costumes.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LemonDrop said:


> In most marriages (not all) the spouses tend to take different roles. I'm the finance guru (female) while my hubby (male) is the to die for chef. I know if I asked him to sign something he would without a question. I don't ask him about the amount of butter he puts in our dinner. I drink wine and laugh while he cooks. He has no idea what I am doing with our accounts. This is what happens after decades together.


You sound like you have very good marriage.  We should all be so lucky - unforunately for many that is not the case. I think every woman (and man for that matter) should take an active role in understanding the finances of their partner and not ignore red flags.

 Erika may not have known every detail of what was happening but as someone earlier posted you cannot run a business and take millions of dollars without asking some basic questions.   At best she was willfully blind.  I also never thought the divorce was a sham as a way to protect their assets.  I think Erika finally understood the scope of the legal and financial mess Tom was in and decided to cut and run to minimize her losses and to keep as much money as she could for herself.


----------



## Allisonfaye

haute okole said:


> This is OT, but I worked on the second Betty Broderick trial as Kerry Wells law clerk, with the San Diego Domestic Violence Unit.  She is a one of a kind psycho murderer narcissist.  You could never be a Betty Broderick, God Forbid.



Yeah, all the women's channels make her out to be a victim. She murdered two people in cold blood. I don't care if her hubby was mean to her.


----------



## Allisonfaye

purseinsanity said:


> I remember your posts in the Betty Broderick thread.  I found them very insightful!  It was fascinating to read it from someone who was in the thick of it!
> And no, I could never be like Betty.  To kill anyone, but especially the father of your children?  No f'ing way.



I watch a lot of Dateline and 48 hours. My husband jokes around that I will murder him for the life insurance. I couldn't murder ANYONE for ANY reason. I wouldn't sleep a wink ever again...ever.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CanuckBagLover said:


> You sound like you have very good marriage.  We should all be so lucky - unforunately for many that is not the case. I think every woman (and man for that matter) should take an active role in understanding the finances of their partner and not ignore red flags.



I agree with this. I can't believe how many people bury their head in the sand. My sister is one of them. 

I handle all the finances but I try to show my husband what's what. I honestly have thought he trusts me a little TOO much. He has no reason not to but I agree with you. We were talking about it the other day and he did say it took him years to feel that way, which I understand. I think trust is something that must be earned.

I had an idea many years ago to do something Suze Orman like....helping women with finances. She beat me to it. I don't have her sparkling personality either. I used to be a collector and some of the women would say I don't know about that because my husband handles the money. It was then I kind of realized how many women do this. But I think if you do it, you kind of get what you deserve. If your husband dumps you for his mistress and leaves you penniless because you had no idea what was going on, you have to take some responsibility for the problem, too. I think that goes both ways...males and females. If you are victim, often it's because you chose to be by not participating.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Tivo said:


> Erika Jayne’s lawyers drop her after Hulu documentary
> 
> 
> The “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star is in a pretty mess now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Is this normal for a law firm to issue a press release like this in high profile cases? It really slams her. Other than not paying her bills she could be obstructionist in not disclosing documents asked for in the various legal proceedings.

im in Canada and can’t recalla law firm ever making such a public announcement in a high profile case. The normal practice is to a file a motion to be removed as the attorney of record and you have to offer an explanation acceptable to the judge as they don’t like it since new counsel inevitably means delays


----------



## haute okole

CanuckBagLover said:


> Is this normal for a law firm to issue a press release like this in high profile cases? It really slams her. Other than not paying her bills she could be obstructionist in not disclosing documents asked for in the various legal proceedings.
> 
> im in Canada and can’t recalla law firm ever making such a public announcement in a high profile case. The normal practice is to a file a motion to be removed as the attorney of record and you have to offer an explanation acceptable to the judge as they don’t like it since new counsel inevitably means delays


I doubt the law firm issued a press release.  I believe the press obtained the attorneys’ documents requesting to withdraw from the case from the court file.  In the US, any document filed with a court file is public and available to the press to copy.  The only exception is if the Court orders the file sealed, typically by granting a motion by one of the parties to have it sealed.


----------



## purseinsanity

Allisonfaye said:


> I watch a lot of Dateline and 48 hours. My husband jokes around that I will murder him for the life insurance. *I couldn't murder ANYONE for ANY reason. I wouldn't sleep a wink ever again...ever.*


I think if someone was literally about to kill my child, husband, or a loved one (or myself), is the only time I would probably not think twice.  I don't think I could sleep again either though.


----------



## swags

Allisonfaye said:


> Yeah, all the women's channels make her out to be a victim. She murdered two people in cold blood. I don't care if her hubby was mean to her.


I was Team Betty a year ago when the Dirty Betty show aired. I also enjoyed slut shaming Linda Kolkena which I would probably still do.(whore) 
I did however do a 180 on my opinion of Betty. A friend of ours is going thru a divorce and his wife is a drunken awful woman who harasses the crap out of everyone and has been so awful to her two children that they are in therapy. Seeing someone go thru it really changed my perspective. Peace for ones family should be the goal. 
My Hope for the Erika mess is that Lifetime does a movie about it that’s as good as Bettys.


----------



## haute okole

swags said:


> I was Team Betty a year ago when the Dirty Betty show aired. I also enjoyed slut shaming Linda Kolkena which I would probably still do.(whore)
> I did however do a 180 on my opinion of Betty. A friend of ours is going thru a divorce and his wife is a drunken awful woman who harasses the crap out of everyone and has been so awful to her two children that they are in therapy. Seeing someone go thru it really changed my perspective. Peace for ones family should be the goal.
> My Hope for the Erika mess is that Lifetime does a movie about it that’s as good as Bettys.


Oh Hallelujah @swags!  I am so glad you see Betty for who she really is and not the Oprah spin.  As a husband, Dan sucked and Linda was indeed a homewrecker.   However, Betty, by far, was the worst nightmare anybody could ever imagine.  What she did to Kim, her eldest daughter, in my opinion, is as bad as to what she did to Dan and Linda.  The reason Betty has never been granted parole is because she still has never expressed remorse.  She is most likely not a danger to society at large, but she is still satisfied with the fact that Linda and Dan are dead.

On the Erika case, aside from not paying her attorneys, most attorneys withdraw because the client does not cooperate with the attorney by failing to produce documents the attorney requests to exculpate the client of wrongdoing and by failing to adhere to recommendations made by the attorneys, ie appearing on the show, etc.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Dan Broderick was a respected member of the bar because he was a damn good attorney and he was loved. I can’t say Tom held the same respect.  I had never heard of Tom until the movie and afterward, he was viewed as a self serving cheesy dude.  He bought his influence.


It is amazing what Hollywood and  Erin Brokovitch did for that sleaze ball.
Same goes for that douche canoe Alan Gershowitz, he is pure filth.

Once again for those in the back, run a credit report on you and your husband once a year. It is free and will give you a clue as to what is going on.
Trust but verify.
Also have a Fuc& you secret bank account.

It is gross that your husband pull that crap. How did you find out?
Just to help the community. Unfortunately,  I doubt that you are alone.
Are you still with that person?

As far as Betty B. I am still on her side by principle.
While it is not a feminist tale, it is a cautionary tale.
Fuc$$$ with the wrong biotch, and see what happens. The end.
The only victims are the children, imho.


----------



## limom

Allisonfaye said:


> I agree with this. I can't believe how many people bury their head in the sand. My sister is one of them.
> 
> I handle all the finances but I try to show my husband what's what. I honestly have thought he trusts me a little TOO much. He has no reason not to but I agree with you. We were talking about it the other day and he did say it took him years to feel that way, which I understand. I think trust is something that must be earned.
> 
> I had an idea many years ago to do something Suze Orman like....helping women with finances. She beat me to it. I don't have her sparkling personality either. I used to be a collector and some of the women would say I don't know about that because my husband handles the money. It was then I kind of realized how many women do this. But I think if you do it, you kind of get what you deserve. If your husband dumps you for his mistress and leaves you penniless because you had no idea what was going on, you have to take some responsibility for the problem, too. I think that goes both ways...males and females. If you are victim, often it's because you chose to be by not participating.


You could still do it. Her information is often inaccurate and unrealistic, imho.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

haute okole said:


> Oh Hallelujah @swags!  I am so glad you see Betty for who she really is and not the Oprah spin.  As a husband, Dan sucked and Linda was indeed a homewrecker.   However, Betty, by far, was the worst nightmare anybody could ever imagine.  What she did to Kim, her eldest daughter, in my opinion, is as bad as to what she did to Dan and Linda.  The reason Betty has never been granted parole is because she still has never expressed remorse.  She is most likely not a danger to society at large, but she is still satisfied with the fact that Linda and Dan are dead.
> 
> On the Erika case, aside from not paying her attorneys, most attorneys withdraw because the client does not cooperate with the attorney by failing to produce documents the attorney requests to exculpate the client of wrongdoing and by failing to adhere to recommendations made by the attorneys, ie appearing on the show, etc.


Will make it even harder for Erika to get new attorneys if she is viewed as a difficult client.

Andy is milking the  Erika & Tom drama this year for all its worth - I have just caught bits pieces of BH this season and honestly the tease about Erika and her divorce is the only reason to watch but its not living up to that.  I wouldnt be suprised if she is dropped from next season.


----------



## Allisonfaye

https://www.yahoo.com/news/lawyer-vows-apos-prove-apos-010033495.html

Erika Jayne was complicit in estranged husband Tom Girardi’s alleged financial misdoings, so says Jay Edelson – the attorney who filed a class-action lawsuit against the embattled "Erin Brockovich" case lawyer.

"We believe we’re going to be able to prove that Erika was incredibly involved in not just the law firm, but also, he was loaning money to her company 10s of millions of dollars to her company," Edelson said of the "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" star, 49, on the "Reality Life with Kate Casey" podcast on Wednesday. "And we think that money came from client funds."...


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> Will make it even harder for Erika to get new attorneys if she is viewed as a difficult client.
> 
> Andy is milking the  Erika & Tom drama this year for all its worth - I have just caught bits pieces of BH this season and honestly the tease about Erika and her divorce is the only reason to watch but its not living up to that.  I wouldnt be suprised if she is dropped from next season.


I doubt unless she is in the can.
Look what happened with Teresa.
AC loves that costumed criminal.
Even Jeff Lewis who is nuts is supporting her, claiming that she is innocent until proven guilty.
Can she try to settle?
Or is it an admission of guilt?
It is a reflection of how women are so much harder on women, imo.
If I were her, I would make a deal with the DA. It is the sensible thing to do. she can’t afford excellent representation at this time.
Learn from Varsity Blue scandal for crissake.


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> I doubt unless she is in the can.
> Look what happened with Teresa.
> AC loves that costumed criminal.
> Even Jeff Lewis who is nuts is supporting her, claiming that she is innocent until proven guilty.
> Can she try to settle?
> Or is it an admission of guilt?
> It is a reflection of how women are so much harder on women, imo.
> If I were her, I would make a deal with the DA. It is the sensible thing to do. she can’t afford excellent representation at this time.
> Learn from Varsity Blue scandal for crissake.


So far, there is no criminal case pending against Tom and Erika.  They better keep their fingers crossed.  Some of the claims against Tom and Erika have been paid but most of them have been banks.  The injured plaintiffs will most likely be the ones who will not be made whole because Tom and Erika spent their money.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> So far, there is no criminal case pending against Tom and Erika.  They better keep their fingers crossed.  Some of the claims against Tom and Erika have been paid but most of them have been banks.  The injured plaintiffs will most likely be the ones who will not be made whole because Tom and Erika spent their money.


So this is not considered a federal offense?
I would imagine it is so as there were wire transfers and the victims are from another state or countries.
Then again, I am just a civilian not a lawyer…
The always very opiniated Lea Black said that since the entire law office did not see anything suspicious, how could Erika suspect a crime?
Come on now, Leah is being disingenuous. Erika was a stripper not a nonne.
While I agree that he might have tried to impress Erika, she was way too lived in to have believed the bull.
Now, it Is plausible that she was gullible at first but later on?
Not a chance…


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> So this is not considered a federal offense?
> I would imagine it is so as there were wire transfers and the victims are from another state or countries.
> Then again, I am just a civilian not a lawyer…
> The always very opiniated Lea Black said that since the entire law office did not see anything suspicious, how could Erika suspect a crime?
> Come on now, Leah is being disingenuous. Erika was a stripper not a nonne.
> While I agree that he might have tried to impress Erika, she was way too lived in to have believed the bull.
> Now, it Is plausible that she was gullible at first but later on?
> Not a chance…


Girardi’s law firm was staffed family members and Tom kept all the books.  This was a very small cheesy firm.  I agree, I believe Tom and Erika’s behavior is criminal.  However, to date, the State Prosecutors nor the Attorney General have filed a Criminal Complaint against them.  I would bet money that both agencies are watching the bankruptcy case like hawks and the discovery produced in the form of depositions, signed documents, etc.  I expect criminal charges to be filed against Tom and/or Erika by either the State of California for bank fraud, theft from the clients.  I did not practice a lot of Federal Law, but I do anticipate the Attorney General will file charges against Tom.

Re:  Lea Black, she must be shaking in her stilettos.  Her husband is also a very wealthy attorney.  In light of what is going on with Erika, she better make sure her husband is keeping his nose clean.


----------



## bisousx

Photos of Erika’s rental are in this NY Post article.

I kinda like the vibes of the house even if it needs a lil makeover. Not a bad place to hide out.




https://nypost.com/2021/06/16/rhobh-star-erika-jayne-downgrades-to-la-rental-after-divorce/


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> Photos of Erika’s rental are in this NY Post article.
> 
> I kinda like the vibes of the house even if it needs a lil makeover. Not a bad place to hide out.
> 
> View attachment 5113007
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2021/06/16/rhobh-star-erika-jayne-downgrades-to-la-rental-after-divorce/


Was the downtown apartment seize already?


----------



## sgj99

I like Kathy Hilton and for some reason didn’t think I would.  She doesn’t overdress for an occasion while Dorit dresses in head-to-toe labels and looks like a cheesy billboard (broke billboard) while Kathy wears jeans to go on a plane.

Can I just say again how ridiculous Dorit’s label-whore look is?  I like luxury items as much as the next girl but I make sure if I’m carrying my LV bag I’m not wearing my LV scarf too.


----------



## lulilu

I thought Erika's entrance in that fugly matronly dress was a joke.  It's clear that the 5 women who agreed not to bring up the other's issues are not going to go after her.  And Andy is defending her every chance he gets.

It is not possible that she is innocent.  She got millions of dollars and signed a variety of loan documents.  This divorce is just a hail mary effort to avoid liability.  And her IG posts shows just what a disgusting sociopath she is, making fun of the victims and their losses.  She is disgusting.


----------



## limom

The documentary is brutal. Wow.
Can the California bar be held responsible in any way?


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


> Was the downtown apartment seize already?


I hope so!
And she won’t be able to afford this place long at $7,500 a month.


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> I hope so!
> And she won’t be able to afford this place long at $7,500 a month.


From the doc, it is impossible to have an iota of compassion for her or Tom. Those victim’s statements and Tom’s phone calls are incredibly impactful.
2020 man, what a reset.
It makes you ponder about the entire Bravo operation, nothing but a crime syndicate.


----------



## Tivo

I don’t understand why, but I feel kinda bad for her. I really don’t think she knew what Tom was up to. She’s laid up with the devil and didn’t even know. Despite her flaws I’ve always believed Erika has a good heart.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

haute okole said:


> Girardi’s law firm was staffed family members and Tom kept all the books.  This was a very small cheesy firm.  I agree, I believe Tom and Erika’s behavior is criminal.  However, to date, the State Prosecutors nor the Attorney General have filed a Criminal Complaint against them.  I would bet money that both agencies are watching the bankruptcy case like hawks and the discovery produced in the form of depositions, signed documents, etc.  I expect criminal charges to be filed against Tom and/or Erika by either the State of California for bank fraud, theft from the clients.  I did not practice a lot of Federal Law, but I do anticipate the Attorney General will file charges against Tom.
> 
> Re:  Lea Black, she must be shaking in her stilettos.  Her husband is also a very wealthy attorney.  In light of what is going on with Erika, she better make sure her husband is keeping his nose clean.


Wonder if tax evasion could be potentially added because it wouldnt surprise me if he wasnt reporting all this income he stole from his victims


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> I thought Erika's entrance in that fugly matronly dress was a joke.  It's clear that the 5 women who agreed not to bring up the other's issues are not going to go after her.  And Andy is defending her every chance he gets.
> 
> It is not possible that she is innocent.  She got millions of dollars and signed a variety of loan documents.  This divorce is just a hail mary effort to avoid liability.  And her IG posts shows just what a disgusting sociopath she is, making fun of the victims and their losses.  She is disgusting.


I would believed her to be guilable at first, since this scam was going on for a quite a while, but once you are named as officer of a company and start signing loan documents you have to ask some basic common sense questions - if not you are at best wilfully blind and at worse actively participating in the scam.  So I dont give her a pass either.


----------



## Volvomom

sgj99 said:


> I like Kathy Hilton and for some reason didn’t think I would.  She doesn’t overdress for an occasion while Dorit dresses in head-to-toe labels and looks like a cheesy billboard (broke billboard) while Kathy wears jeans to go on a plane.
> 
> Can I just say again how ridiculous Dorit’s label-whore look is?  I like luxury items as much as the next girl but I make sure if I’m carrying my LV bag I’m not wearing my LV scarf too.


I agree with you ......i loved Dorit style earlier.....but now head to toe label whore.....blah.   too much in my opinion.


----------



## Volvomom

Still can't stand Sutton!!!!   LoL. No real one reason, just overall dislike.


----------



## Tivo

CanuckBagLover said:


> I would believed her to be guilable at first, since this scam was going on for a quite a while, but once you are named as officer of a company and start signing loan documents you have to ask some basic common sense questions - *if not you are at best wilfully blind *and at worse actively participating in the scam.  So I dont give her a pass either.


Agreed. I can’t bring myself to believe that Erika wouldn’t have had sympathy for the victims if she knew the circumstances. Her and Tom led completely different lives. Erika’s focus was clearly being a famous pop star so maybe she trusted Tom was handling his business correctly.


----------



## Tivo

lulilu said:


> I thought Erika's entrance in that fugly matronly dress was a joke.  It's clear that the 5 women who agreed not to bring up the other's issues are not going to go after her.  And Andy is defending her every chance he gets.
> 
> It is not possible that she is innocent.  She got millions of dollars and signed a variety of loan documents.  This divorce is just a hail mary effort to avoid liability.  *And her IG posts shows just what a disgusting sociopath she is, making fun of the victims and their losses.  She is disgusting.*


I checked her IG and didn’t see these posts. Was this recent?


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> Wonder if tax evasion could be potentially added because it wouldnt surprise me if he wasnt reporting all this income he stole from his victims


Well, since he stole it, it's not technically income, so why pay taxes (says Tom)


----------



## BevS813

Volvomom said:


> I agree with you ......i loved Dorit style earlier.....but now head to toe label whore.....blah.   too much in my opinion.




It's so tacky in my opinion....


----------



## limom

Tivo said:


> Agreed. I can’t bring myself to believe that Erika wouldn’t have had sympathy for the victims if she knew the circumstances. Her and Tom led completely different lives. Erika’s focus was clearly being a famous pop star so maybe she trusted Tom was handling his business correctly.


I also believe that at first, she looked at him as a white knight savior kind of dude.
But her Erika Jayne persona and the bragging about spending and on and on.
She has to realize that they are busted, no?
Are they so smart that this is part of the con too?
One hundred million dollars is not small change, where is the money?


----------



## rockhollow

wow, just watched 'Housewife and the Hustler'.
It was heartbreaking to hear from the twice victims - once from the company they were suing and then from Tom.
What he did to them is totally unforgivable and then what Erika did is just salt in the wounds.

Tre from NJ, while was guilty, could fall back on being not the sharpest tool and maybe really not understood the depth of Juicy deceptive business dealing, I can not believe this of Erika.
Erika is a smart woman, she had to know something was not right.
She is just as guilty as Tom, and I hope this all comes out.

And then to continue to flaunt her high flying life on the BH, is just so wrong on so many levels.

It made me cry in parts of this special. That poor woman with the medical problem who was suing the manufacturer. All the terrible struggles she went though and hoping for a payout of $100K, and to this day has not received one single penny and has to watch Erika spending, spending, spending.
Erika - you should be so ashamed!!!!!!


----------



## limom

How about the burn victim?
That young man needs the money to get medical help for the rest of his life.
How can Tom and Erika sleep at night?
They have to be sociopaths.
This is the only rational explanation.


----------



## Volvomom

Doesn't she pay like 40k a month for her glam squad..... really....is there a need.   WTH


----------



## sgj99

Volvomom said:


> Doesn't she pay like 40k a month for her glam squad..... really....is there a need.   WTH


I’m sure her “good friends,” the Glam Squad have disappeared since she can’t pay them to fawn all over her anymore.


----------



## haute okole

I am actually pretty disgusted with Bravo and Andy Cohen for elevating Tom Girardi and his firm.  The show sold him as some sort of wizard in the courtroom and gave him a national platform.  I wonder how many really injured plaintiffs and their attorneys bought the bull crap hype sold by this show.  Apparently, Girardi has been stealing from clients for more than a decade and the show was a Hail Mary.  Shame on Bravo for giving all of these criminals a platform to sell their fraud.  I hope Andy feels some responsibility for giving the Girardis and that Shah woman the stage.


----------



## RueMonge

Tivo said:


> I don’t understand why, but I feel kinda bad for her. I really don’t think she knew what Tom was up to. She’s laid up with the devil and didn’t even know. Despite her flaws I’ve always believed Erika has a good heart.


I can also believe it’s possible that she didn’t know. Simply because I was in the room, with myself, when my lying husband lied to me and his lying lawyer lied to me and I signed what they gave me.


----------



## bisousx

RueMonge said:


> I can also believe it’s possible that she didn’t know. Simply because I was in the room, with myself, when my lying husband lied to me and his lying lawyer lied to me and I signed what they gave me.



Whatever it was, I’m sorry that happened to you.


----------



## limom

RueMonge said:


> I can also believe it’s possible that she didn’t know. Simply because I was in the room, with myself, when my lying husband lied to me and his lying lawyer lied to me and I signed what they gave me.


Unfortunately, you are not alone
I don’t think that it could be the case with Erika, though. She might not have known the extend of the scams but her persona indicate otherwise.
I agree that she was not acting as a true officer, it was just a paper position.
He is a scoundrel and is too old to be fully prosecuted.
I never forgot the situation with Mrs Bethencourt and Anne St Clair.
Life is so complicated and sharks are at the ready to take a bite out of you when weakened.
Take care whatever happened, it sounds like you are better off today.


----------



## CeeJay

Allisonfaye said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/lawyer-vows-apos-prove-apos-010033495.html
> Erika Jayne was complicit in estranged husband Tom Girardi’s alleged financial misdoings, so says Jay Edelson – the attorney who filed a class-action lawsuit against the embattled "Erin Brockovich" case lawyer.
> 
> "We believe we’re going to be able to prove that Erika was incredibly involved in not just the law firm, but also, he was loaning money to her company 10s of millions of dollars to her company," Edelson said of the "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" star, 49, on the "Reality Life with Kate Casey" podcast on Wednesday. "And we think that money came from client funds."...


I watched the Hulu documentary "The Housewife & the Hustler" and let me tell you, Erika is IMO .. the real Hustler!  What Tom did was 100% wrong and he should have been disbarred, but I 100% believe that Erika knew exactly what he was doing .. and here she is talking on the show about their possessions (2 jets), etc. .. it's disgusting!  That "walk-through" of her closet in the Pasadena mansion?!?! .. are you kidding me (and frankly, I don't think she really has the best taste in some of her clothing and accessories).  

So, now she is renting a place in West Hollywood (I believe) .. with 3 bedrooms (why? - it's only her), a nice pool .. at $7500 per month.  Now, that may seem "cheap" to her, but truly .. that is not chump change!


----------



## limom

CeeJay said:


> I watched the Hulu documentary "The Housewife & the Hustler" and let me tell you, Erika is IMO .. the real Hustler!  What Tom did was 100% wrong and he should have been disbarred, but I 100% believe that Erika knew exactly what he was doing .. and here she is talking on the show about their possessions (2 jets), etc. .. it's disgusting!  That "walk-through" of her closet in the Pasadena mansion?!?! .. are you kidding me (and frankly, I don't think she really has the best taste in some of her clothing and accessories).
> 
> So, now she is renting a place in West Hollywood (I believe) .. with 3 bedrooms (why? - it's only her), a nice pool .. at $7500 per month.  Now, that may seem "cheap" to her, but truly .. that is not chump change!


I disagree with you. He stole even before she came along. She was just blatant about her grift (and tacky to boots).
It fed his ego to have a young pretty thing (Erika is beautiful) and she was down for everything.
Like the old saying, there is nothing like an old fool.
His children have to be pissed off unless they are crooks too and have money in the Cayman island Banks.
This entire story is both cliche and strange.
The audacity of those grifters putting all out on TV for all to see and then crying victims when they get caught.
What a time to be alive!


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> I disagree with you. He stole even before she came along. She was just blatant about her grift (and tacky to boots).
> It fed his ego to have a young pretty thing (Erika is beautiful) and she was down for everything.
> Like the old saying, there is nothing like an old fool.
> His children have to be pissed off unless they are crooks too and have money in the Cayman island Banks.
> This entire story is both cliche and strange.
> The audacity of those grifters putting all out on TV for all to see and then crying victims when they get caught.
> What a time to be alive!


With all due respect to you, I also think that Erika is equally culpable.  Tom has been practicing for 30 years, married to Erika for 20+ and the lawsuits against him for theft and default on loans and bank fraud have occurred in the last 10 years.  Bankruptcy documents indicate that after Tom obtained loans from the banks, millions of dollars were transferred to Erika’s production company.  When cases were settled, the funds were assigned directly to Erika and other family members, I believe his daughter, as opposed to Tom’s law firm.  On top of taking the earned attorneys fees and costs, he stole the settlements that were intended for the injured plaintiffs.  Unfortunately, because of COVID, the LA and Fed. Court systems are extremely backed up, up to 5 years behind.  I hope criminal charges are filed against them.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> With all due respect to you, I also think that Erika is equally culpable.  Tom has been practicing for 30 years, married to Erika for 20+ and the lawsuits against him for theft and default on loans and bank fraud have occurred in the last 10 years.  Bankruptcy documents indicate that after Tom obtained loans from the banks, millions of dollars were transferred to Erika’s production company.  When cases were settled, the funds were assigned directly to Erika and other family members, I believe his daughter, as opposed to Tom’s law firm.  On top of taking the earned attorneys fees and costs, he stole the settlements that were intended for the injured plaintiffs.  Unfortunately, because of COVID, the LA and Fed. Court systems are extremely backed up, up to 5 years behind.  I hope criminal charges are filed against them.



I wonder about the funds transferred to Tom’s family members... are those unretrievable?

I’m guessing Erika is expected to repay back the victims with her personal belongings because she was a cosigner on those loans and also a company officer, but the roles of Tom’s daughter/family members is less clear at this point?


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> With all due respect to you, I also think that Erika is equally culpable.  Tom has been practicing for 30 years, married to Erika for 20+ and the lawsuits against him for theft and default on loans and bank fraud have occurred in the last 10 years.  Bankruptcy documents indicate that after Tom obtained loans from the banks, millions of dollars were transferred to Erika’s production company.  When cases were settled, the funds were assigned directly to Erika and other family members, I believe his daughter, as opposed to Tom’s law firm.  On top of taking the earned attorneys fees and costs, he stole the settlements that were intended for the injured plaintiffs.  Unfortunately, because of COVID, the LA and Fed. Court systems are extremely backed up, up to 5 years behind.  I hope criminal charges are filed against them.


So, the working theory is that he became a grifter when he met her?
He graduated Loyola in 1964, she was not even alive.
I don’t buy that. Unless, he had a major setback ie a bad divorce, a psychological issues(burn out or whatever) a business setback, one does not become a criminal to keep a broad in Gucci.
He had to have it in him.
I knew one old school attorney who still did not use a computer in 2005. He also remarked to me that he was envious of those who entered government work and had a pension ie his old friend who was a gym teacher.
He also lived in a mansion on the water and did not pay taxes.
The grass is always greener on the other side…


As far as culpability, there is plenty of it all around.
And I include the California bar association in that bag. They knew but did not want to rock the boat.
PAY THE VICTIMS. I don’t care how.
Who have precedence on the liens?


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> I wonder about the funds transferred to Tom’s family members... are those unretrievable?
> 
> I’m guessing Erika is expected to repay back the victims with her personal belongings because she was a cosigner on those loans and also a company officer, but the roles of Tom’s daughter/family members is less clear at this point?


In bankruptcy, the clawback period is limited.  If and when a criminal case is filed, any fraudulent transfer can be retrieved.  Because California is a community property state, the presumption is that the Girardi estate was unjustly enriched by Tom’s fraud.  Therefore, Erika was unjustly enriched.

The banks were paid first because they obtained judgments.   Some claimants perfected their claims in previous lawsuits and judgments. They would be paid before the unfortunate clients who are now just discovering the fraud.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> In bankruptcy, the clawback period is limited.  If and when a criminal case is filed, any fraudulent transfer can be retrieved.  Because California is a community property state, the presumption is that the Girardi estate was unjustly enriched by Tom’s fraud.  Therefore, Erika was unjustly enriched.
> 
> The banks were paid first because they obtained judgments.   Some claimants perfected their claims in previous lawsuits and judgments. They would be paid before the unfortunate clients who are now just discovering the fraud.


Can a clever and ambitious lawyer go after bravo?
And does the California Bar association have some type of funds to cover extreme malpractice?
Erika better watch her back . One of those pissed of victims might pull some street justice on her….


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Can a clever and ambitious lawyer go after bravo?
> And does the California Bar association have some type of funds to cover extreme malpractice?
> Erika better watch her back . One of those pissed of victims might pull some street justice on her….


Such a tangle, isn’t it?  Lawyers can only pursue claims if there is an established cause of action, if that makes sense.   For example, there is a cause of action in tort law where a sister CAN sue for negligent infliction of emotion distress if a drunk driver crashes into her sister’s car and she witnesses her sister get injured.  I was involved in a case where a twin sued for negligent infliction of emotion distress when his twin died as a result of a drunk driver.  The twin said the moment his twin died, he felt his twin’s death.  Because the surviving twin was not present and did not hear or see the actual accident, he COULD NOT recover for negligent infliction of emotional distress.  Unfortunately for the twin, no cause of action exists in the law for his very real pain.  I won, but I was devastated by my win.  

So the same goes for Bravo and the Bar, I am not aware of any way, at this time, that these injured plaintiffs can collect from Bravo and the Bar, sadly.


----------



## limom

Nightline?


----------



## limom

What?


			https://us.vestiairecollective.com/c/erica-jaynes-closet-6897/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIrtvHmNSi8QIVuhatBh0YkQATEAAYASAAEgKRivD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Allisonfaye

I agree. Never been a fan of her taste.


----------



## Prufrock613

Mauricio was higher than a kite before and during the election party.  I love when we get to see stoned Mo.  He’s so funny & relaxed…he needs to share it with Kyle.


----------



## swags

limom said:


> What?
> 
> 
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/c/erica-jaynes-closet-6897/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIrtvHmNSi8QIVuhatBh0YkQATEAAYASAAEgKRivD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds



She’s selling her clothes?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CeeJay said:


> I watched the Hulu documentary "The Housewife & the Hustler" and let me tell you, Erika is IMO .. the real Hustler!  What Tom did was 100% wrong and he should have been disbarred, but I 100% believe that Erika knew exactly what he was doing .. and here she is talking on the show about their possessions (2 jets), etc. .. it's disgusting!  That "walk-through" of her closet in the Pasadena mansion?!?! .. are you kidding me (and frankly, I don't think she really has the best taste in some of her clothing and accessories).
> 
> So, now she is renting a place in West Hollywood (I believe) .. with 3 bedrooms (why? - it's only her), a nice pool .. at $7500 per month.  Now, that may seem "cheap" to her, but truly .. that is not chump change!


$7500 a month which could be going to all those fraud victims, who will be luck to receive any money at all.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

haute okole said:


> Such a tangle, isn’t it?  Lawyers can only pursue claims if there is an established cause of action, if that makes sense.   For example, there is a cause of action in tort law where a sister CAN sue for negligent infliction of emotion distress if a drunk driver crashes into her sister’s car and she witnesses her sister get injured.  I was involved in a case where a twin sued for negligent infliction of emotion distress when his twin died as a result of a drunk driver.  The twin said the moment his twin died, he felt his twin’s death.  Because the surviving twin was not present and did not hear or see the actual accident, he COULD NOT recover for negligent infliction of emotional distress.  Unfortunately for the twin, no cause of action exists in the law for his very real pain.  I won, but I was devastated by my win.
> 
> So the same goes for Bravo and the Bar, I am not aware of any way, at this time, that these injured plaintiffs can collect from Bravo and the Bar, sadly.


Thanks for all the legal clarification.  

I hope a victim or victims try to go after the California Bar.  I know the profession looks after their own (I was a practicing lawyer here in Canada, and the same is true here), but the California Bar was really egregious in failing their oversight responsibilities with respect to Tom and his legal practice.  I think there were lots of red flags for the California Bar to have investigated from what I have read and if they had done their job with a tad more due diligence, maybe they would have discovered the fraud earlier and limited the losses of at least some of the victims

Does anyone know if Tom is being subject to any kind of disciplinary process by the California Bar
Does he still have license

Do you know how malpractice insurance works.  Would that cover some of the victims claims

thanks.


----------



## bisousx

swags said:


> She’s selling her clothes?



Erika launched this closet awhile back, IIRC after one of Tom’s lawsuits was in the news but before the story really blew up. Her closet opening was announced and promoted on Vestiaire Collective.

Now if you scroll on the item, it shows the seller is unavailable. Erika has been barred from selling off her possessions.


----------



## haute okole

CanuckBagLover said:


> Thanks for all the legal clarification.
> 
> I hope a victim or victims try to go after the California Bar.  I know the profession looks after their own (I was a practicing lawyer here in Canada, and the same is true here), but the California Bar was really egregious in failing their oversight responsibilities with respect to Tom and his legal practice.  I think there were lots of red flags for the California Bar to have investigated from what I have read and if they had done their job with a tad more due diligence, maybe they would have discovered the fraud earlier and limited the losses of at least some of the victims
> 
> Does anyone know if Tom is being subject to any kind of disciplinary process by the California Bar
> Does he still have license
> 
> Do you know how malpractice insurance works.  Would that cover some of the victims claims
> 
> thanks.


I agree that with Tom Girardi, the Bar appears almost criminally negligent and the person or persons who reviewed any complaints against him and ignored them should face criminal investigation.  Astonishingly, California does NOT require malpractice insurance, which shocks the shiz out of me!  In addition, insurance typically will not cover fraud and policy limits would definitely not be in the numbers to cover the losses in the Girardi case.

Because Tom has been declared incompetent, his Bar license was initially revoked and finally, recently Disbarred.


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> Erika launched this closet awhile back, IIRC after one of Tom’s lawsuits was in the news but before the story really blew up. Her closet opening was announced and promoted on Vestiaire Collective.
> 
> Now if you scroll on the item, it shows the seller is unavailable. Erika has been barred from selling off her possessions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115684


Lol, as soon as @limom posted the Vestaire sale, I contacted Ronald Richards last night by email telling him about Erika’s closet.  She is violating Federal bankruptcy law and if anything, that may be the reason a Federal Criminal complaint will be filed against her.  Initially, she was not a party to the bankruptcy case.  But when she filed to claim her $600,000 housing credit when the house sells, she brought herself as a party into the bankruptcy case.  She is a full on greedy fool.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> Lol, as soon as @limom posted the Vestaire sale, I contacted Ronald Richards last night by email telling him about Erika’s closet.  She is violating Federal bankruptcy law and if anything, that may be the reason a Federal Criminal complaint will be filed against her.  Initially, she was not a party to the bankruptcy case.  But when she filed to claim her $600,000 housing credit when the house sells, she brought herself as a party into the bankruptcy case.  She is a full on greedy fool.



I did not know this! So the heat would have otherwise been off Erika if she had gone about her business and the divorce quietly, letting Tom take the fall? I can see why you say she has a lot of hubris. All of this legal drama for $600k - it’s a lot of money but she could have also easily made it back on her own with her RHOBH salary. Now she’ll spend way more than that on legal fees and her reputation is burnt to a crisp. That move was incredibly grabby and short sighted.


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> I did not know this! So the heat would have otherwise been off Erika if she had gone about her business and the divorce quietly, letting Tom take the fall? I can see why you say she has a lot of hubris. All of this legal drama for $600k - it’s a lot of money but she could have also easily made it back on her own with her RHOBH salary. Now she’ll spend way more than that on legal fees and her reputation is burnt to a crisp. That move was incredibly grabby and short sighted.


I believe that she would have eventually been personally served with the bankruptcy case, but who knows?  She was not a party at all until she appeared to stake her housing credit.  As a result, she must adhere to all of the rules and laws of the bankruptcy court, which includes no transferring of assets.  BTW, her attorney who tried to withdraw because their attorney trust was damaged, the attorney decided to stay on.  She really needs that attorney now and should pay him double now.


----------



## limom

She settled her bill?


----------



## haute okole

@bisousx, I read that Edelman, the attorney who forced Tom into Involuntary Bankrupcty, which revealed the entire Girardi fraud to the world, stated that the reason he filed the Bankruptcy case is BECAUSE Erika filed for divorce.  Edelman said that he had been pestering Tom for months to pay the Lion Air settlement to their mutual clients.  He said that he knew that Erika’s and Tom’s marriage was purely “transactional” and when she filed for divorce, Edelman knew that Tom must be broke.  It was at that very moment, Edelman knew that Tom was not going to pay the settlement because there was no money and he wanted to prevent further pilfering of the Girardi estate before Tom and Erika transferred, hid or spent all the money.  In short, it was Erika’s divorce filing that brought all of this to a head.

@limom Re: Erika and her attorney, there is no news about why her attorney withdrew his Motion to Withdraw.


----------



## swags

haute okole said:


> @bisousx, I read that Edelman, the attorney who forced Tom into Involuntary Bankrupcty, which revealed the entire Girardi fraud to the world, stated that the reason he filed the Bankruptcy case is BECAUSE Erika filed for divorce.  Edelman said that he had been pestering Tom for months to pay the Lion Air settlement to their mutual clients.  He said that he knew that Erika’s and Tom’s marriage was purely “transactional” and when she filed for divorce, Edelman knew that Tom must be broke.  It was at that very moment, Edelman knew that Tom was not going to pay the settlement because there was no money and he wanted to prevent further pilfering of the Girardi estate before Tom and Erika transferred, hid or spent all the money.  In short, it was Erika’s divorce filing that brought all of this to a head.
> 
> @limom Re: Erika and her attorney, there is no news about why her attorney withdrew his Motion to Withdraw.


Goodness! She strikes me as one cold woman. 
I finally watched the recent episode. What a letdown, they didn’t even show Erika until the very end.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

haute okole said:


> View attachment 5115873
> @bisousx, I read that Edelman, the attorney who forced Tom into Involuntary Bankrupcty, which revealed the entire Girardi fraud to the world, stated that the reason he filed the Bankruptcy case is BECAUSE Erika filed for divorce.  Edelman said that he had been pestering Tom for months to pay the Lion Air settlement to their mutual clients.  He said that he knew that Erika’s and Tom’s marriage was purely “transactional” and when she filed for divorce, Edelman knew that Tom must be broke.  It was at that very moment, Edelman knew that Tom was not going to pay the settlement because there was no money and he wanted to prevent further pilfering of the Girardi estate before Tom and Erika transferred, hid or spent all the money.  In short, it was Erika’s divorce filing that brought all of this to a head.
> 
> @limom Re: Erika and her attorney, there is no news about why her attorney withdrew his Motion to Withdraw.


Edelman has sharp instincts.  Good for him, otherwise who know how long this fraud could have gone on.


----------



## sgj99

bisousx said:


> I did not know this! So the heat would have otherwise been off Erika if she had gone about her business and the divorce quietly, letting Tom take the fall? I can see why you say she has a lot of hubris. All of this legal drama for $600k - it’s a lot of money but she could have also easily made it back on her own with her RHOBH salary. Now she’ll spend way more than that on legal fees and her reputation is burnt to a crisp. That move was incredibly grabby and short sighted.


A 600K settlement is a lot of money for most people but “Ericka Jayne” would blow through that in a short amount of time due to her lifestyle.


----------



## purseinsanity

Tom Girardi's Law Firm Allegedly Loaned Estranged Wife Erika Girardi's Businesses Over $20 Million
					

"Erika has multiple financial accounts and the Debtor's books show Erika owes large receivables to the Debtor," a legal document states




					people.com


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Erika Jayne's Lawyers Decide Not To Withdraw Representation After Publicly Dissing Her (realitytea.com)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

purseinsanity said:


> Tom Girardi's Law Firm Allegedly Loaned Estranged Wife Erika Girardi's Businesses Over $20 Million
> 
> 
> "Erika has multiple financial accounts and the Debtor's books show Erika owes large receivables to the Debtor," a legal document states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


Wonder if there was ever a play for her to pay back these so called loans.  Somehow seriously doubt it - which makes her even more guilty in my eyes.


----------



## Tivo

purseinsanity said:


> Tom Girardi's Law Firm Allegedly Loaned Estranged Wife Erika Girardi's Businesses Over $20 Million
> 
> 
> "Erika has multiple financial accounts and the Debtor's books show Erika owes large receivables to the Debtor," a legal document states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


Now I don’t feel bad for her anymore. She is clearly up in this to her ears. There is no way she didn’t know and she’s probably hiding more money! This is the biggest housewives case so far


----------



## Tivo

We have a sighting









						Erika Jayne seen without makeup after giving up $40k-a-month glam team
					

Before  receiving some assistance from her right-hand woman, the 49-year-old reality star looked miserable as she futilely attempted to fill up her Range Rover with a scowling expression.




					www.google.com


----------



## Allisonfaye

purseinsanity said:


> Tom Girardi's Law Firm Allegedly Loaned Estranged Wife Erika Girardi's Businesses Over $20 Million
> 
> 
> "Erika has multiple financial accounts and the Debtor's books show Erika owes large receivables to the Debtor," a legal document states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



Calling what Erika does a 'business' is a stretch.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Tivo said:


> We have a sighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika Jayne seen without makeup after giving up $40k-a-month glam team
> 
> 
> Before  receiving some assistance from her right-hand woman, the 49-year-old reality star looked miserable as she futilely attempted to fill up her Range Rover with a scowling expression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



How far they fall. 

I think she is worse than that lady from the Queen of Versailles. Remember her? Flaunting her crazy spending even when she was broke.


----------



## purseinsanity

Allisonfaye said:


> Calling what Erika does a 'business' is a stretch.


Whatever are you talking about?  Her "kitty is like a python", remember?  That sounds like hard work to me!


----------



## Tivo

Allisonfaye said:


> How far they fall.
> 
> I think she is worse than that lady from the Queen of Versailles. Remember her? Flaunting her crazy spending even when she was broke.


I’m getting Anna Nicole vibes


----------



## Allisonfaye

She still has an assistant?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Allisonfaye said:


> How far they fall.
> 
> I think she is worse than that lady from the Queen of Versailles. Remember her? Flaunting her crazy spending even when she was broke.




All for sympathy, IMO


----------



## TC1

Allisonfaye said:


> How far they fall.
> 
> I think she is worse than that lady from the Queen of Versailles. Remember her? Flaunting her crazy spending even when she was broke.


I saw a meme with this pic that said "Erika's assistant making sure she doesn't put more that the allotted $10 in her tank"


----------



## limom

Is she trolling the public with that billionaire club t shirt?
Those dried out extensions.


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm not one to find joy in someone else's downfall, but Erika has acted so superior and better than everyone else, and to find out that it was all stolen (from VICTIMS to boot) makes it really hard for me to find any sympathy for her.  Especially after reading articles like Girardi's firm "loaned" her company $20 million?  To quote our current Prez, "C'mon man!"


----------



## LemonDrop

Sutton's store director seemed very out of place at Kyle's staged for the show election party.


----------



## swags

limom said:


> Xxx profanity not allowed


I took a look at her Twitter. She needs to stop tweeting. She should get off social media altogether.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> I took a look at her Twitter. She needs to stop tweeting. She should get off social media altogether.


For real, if she has an intern filling that position. He needs to be fired ASAP.
That cun$& energy is not going to help her with her legal troubles…
What is her strategy?
I am innocent and will stay bishy and front till the end?


----------



## limom

Sorry mod, do not know how to cover the cursing


----------



## sgj99

So Ericka came clean about the divorce to Rinna on this episode … not buying any of it!  She claims his treatment of her (“like an employee”) finally broke her.  He’s always been the unquestioned boss in that relationship.  And I’m not buying she moved out while he was at work and served him with divorce papers the next day. No, nope, nada, nyet!


----------



## haute okole

Yup, she would still be with him if he was still rich.  I guess Erika’s mom never told her that when you marry for money, you WORK for EVERY PENNY.


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> And I’m not buying she moved out while he was at work and served him with divorce papers the next day. No, nope, nada, nyet!



100%!


----------



## baghagg

Allisonfaye said:


> How far they fall.
> 
> I think she is worse than that lady from the Queen of Versailles. Remember her? Flaunting her crazy spending even when she was broke.


Wait - Queen of Versailles is _broke_???  

She and her husband were in a few episodes of Flipping Out with that unfinished monstrosity (mansion).


----------



## PJ Gambler

I’m not impressed with Crystal, Sutton is not my favorite to say the least, but Crystal seems a bit bonkers to me in comparison.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Really enjoying Crystal’s handbags this season though!


----------



## swags

I believed Erikas version of how Tom treated her but I believe it didn’t matter as long as the money was flowing her way. If he were that controlling I doubt he would have gone along with her singing career of embarrassing songs. Its still hard for me to grasp that they stole from people to fund her own personal show of tacky.


----------



## swags

Chanel4Eva said:


> Really enjoying Crystal’s handbags this season though!


Me too. I am all for her having more get togethers at Crystal‘s house. I just need her and Sutton to shut up about Sutton walking on her naked. It looked harmless and quick although awkward.


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> So Ericka came clean about the divorce to Rinna on this episode … not buying any of it!  She claims his treatment of her (“like an employee”) finally broke her.  He’s always been the unquestioned boss in that relationship.  And I’m not buying she moved out while he was at work and served him with divorce papers the next day. No, nope, nada, nyet!


I though that she was complaining about his infidelities?
Those crazy texts from an ancient flip phone?
Am I getting her confused with another bird?
I have zero doubt that he treated her poorly.
Nevertheless, the people they BOTH ripped off have to get reparations and be made whole.

There have been rumblings that Crystal husband plays for the other team, any signs yet?
I happen to enjoy her aloof personality and hope that she will be the one to tell Erika how most women feel about her.
Miss pretty mess needs a wake up call. What better than a former escort receptionist to move the storyline?
The reinvention and rehabilitation of Kathy Hilton continues….
Can she throw a fabulous party already?


----------



## 336

Sutton needs to dress for her body shape, I’ve noticed she wears a lot of stuff that’s too tight in the middle and the dress tonight was not flattering at all


----------



## 336

Has Dorit had a facelift? She’s always worn headbands or something that’s covered her hairline, I thought the same when Kyle had bangs last season


----------



## PJ Gambler

336 said:


> Sutton needs to dress for her body shape, I’ve noticed she wears a lot of stuff that’s too tight in the middle and the dress tonight was not flattering at all


Yes, I think she looks mis-shapened, her waist is never accentuated, perhaps she has a physical problem and can’t do much about it. Otherwise, she has peculiar taste.


----------



## PJ Gambler

swags said:


> I believed Erikas version of how Tom treated her but I believe it didn’t matter as long as the money was flowing her way. If he were that controlling I doubt he would have gone along with her singing career of embarrassing songs. Its still hard for me to grasp that they stole from people to fund her own personal show of tacky.


Makes me wonder how Rinna and the other self-righteous dames will treat her when all the dirt is verified. They crucify others when there’s mere speculation, just like they did with Vanderpump.


----------



## Swanky

She just has an apple body shape, skinny legs and no waist. A-line dresses or sheaths look more flattering IMO. 
I have similar except my tatas are huge lol


----------



## PJ Gambler

Swanky said:


> She just has an apple body shape, skinny legs and no waist. A-line dresses or sheaths look more flattering IMO.
> I have similar except my tatas are huge lol


A shaped is flattering on most women.Maybe then she’d look nicer with a little longer dresses (closer to her knee) and a bit looser. I’d think with all her money she’d have them altered.....


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> Wait - Queen of Versailles is _broke_???
> 
> She and her husband were in a few episodes of Flipping Out with that unfinished monstrosity (mansion).


They were also on Below Deck!


----------



## sgj99

baghagg said:


> Wait - Queen of Versailles is _broke_???
> 
> She and her husband were in a few episodes of Flipping Out with that unfinished monstrosity (mansion).


I think after a few years of being broke they were able to regain some of the wealth.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> They were also on Below Deck!


I remember their underage drunken son demanding more alcohol from the stews.


----------



## TC1

Just saw an IG post that Tom was spotted out on a lunch date with his longtime travel agent, whom he's supposedly been having an affair with for years. (IG account allabouttrh) I think he's playing this dementia thing for all it's worth. Those clips of him cutting people off because he was speaking were just urgh. You can tell he LOVES to be doted on.

Crystal and this "violated' story is stupid. "I'm not talking about it" flashbacks of 4 conversations show otherwise


----------



## pjhm

336 said:


> Has Dorit had a facelift? She’s always worn headbands or something that’s covered her hairline, I thought the same when Kyle had bangs last season
> [/QU





TC1 said:


> Just saw an IG post that Tom was spotted out on a lunch date with his longtime travel agent, whom he's supposedly been having an affair with for years. (IG account allabouttrh) I think he's playing this dementia thing for all it's worth. Those clips of him cutting people off because he was speaking were just urgh. You can tell he LOVES to be doted on.
> 
> Crystal and this "violated' story is stupid. "I'm not talking about it" flashbacks of 4 conversations show otherwise


Yep, Crystal was caught cold---anyway, why wasn't her hotel room door locked? Who in the world changes their clothes in an unlocked hotel room?


----------



## swags

pjhm said:


> Yep, Crystal was caught cold---anyway, why wasn't her hotel room door locked? Who in the world changes their clothes in an unlocked hotel room?


I would have had my door locked. If I was on the Sutton end, I would have waited for Crystal to reply or open the door. The exchange was awkward but not worthy of the multiple conversations going on.


----------



## Allisonfaye

baghagg said:


> Wait - Queen of Versailles is _broke_???
> 
> She and her husband were in a few episodes of Flipping Out with that unfinished monstrosity (mansion).



No, not now. Back in the crash in 2008. They made a documentary about her and she was spending huge amounts even though they were broke.


----------



## LemonDrop

Chanel4Eva said:


> Really enjoying Crystal’s handbags this season though!


Loving the bags and her layered necklaces. The stars and bee.


----------



## bisousx

pjhm said:


> Yep, Crystal was caught cold---anyway, why wasn't her hotel room door locked? Who in the world changes their clothes in an unlocked hotel room?



It was an Airbnb and not all bedroom doors have locks on them. They probably should, but it’s the owner’s preference. When I was setting up my rental I had to decide if it was more important to provide locking doors or run the risk of having guests constantly bother my property manager to help unlock it because their kids locked them out, or whatever the reasons are - ultimately I went with providing the lockable doors to avoid complaints lol


----------



## Tivo

TC1 said:


> Just saw an IG post that Tom was spotted out on a lunch date with his longtime travel agent, whom he's supposedly been having an affair with for years. (IG account allabouttrh) I think he's playing this dementia thing for all it's worth. Those clips of him cutting people off because he was speaking were just urgh. You can tell he LOVES to be doted on.
> 
> *Crystal and this "violated' story is stupid. "I'm not talking about it" flashbacks of 4 conversations show otherwise*


I’m tired of Crystal’s whining about being violated. It’s such a reach.
Add me to the list of those who think Erika is full of it.

I don’t have any feelings about Dorit.
Kathy is entertaining.

I still can’t stand Lisa Rinna but I’m tired of hearing Garcelle swoop in to defend Denise’s honor. She’s stretching for a storyline. Garcelle is really annoying.

Honestly, I’m still on the fence about Sutton


----------



## jennlt

Did anyone else hear Erika in her personal interview when she philosophically said "Is it great to live in a big house? Is it great to have a Lambo(Lamborghini)? Yes, but at what human cost?"?!  And she was referring to herself, not the victims of her husband's (alleged) fraud. What an incredibly, shockingly, poor choice of words!
Yes, Erika, your fabulous lifestyle cost many humans untold amounts of grief and stress, to put it lightly.


----------



## haute okole

Tivo said:


> I’m tired of Crystal’s whining about being violated. It’s such a reach.
> Add me to the list of those who think Erika is full of it.
> 
> I don’t have any feelings about Dorit.
> Kathy is entertaining.
> 
> I still can’t stand Lisa Rinna but I’m tired of hearing Garcelle swoop in to defend Denise’s honor. She’s stretching for a storyline. Garcelle is really annoying.
> 
> Honestly, I’m still on the fence about Sutton


I know the show is emphasizing Crystal’s “violated” issue, but it IS the only issue she has so far.  BTW, this is a deeply cultural Asian thing re: nudity and modesty.  Plus, Crystal was a chubby teen with a lifelong eating disorder.  I am sure this was traumatizing to her and the show is capitalizing on it.  Frankly, I think the show is mocking her at this point.

Re: Erika.  We have been following Ronald Richards on Twitter for months.  He is the attorney hired by the bankruptcy court to find the Girardi’s assets that can be seized and sold so that all of the victims of Tom’s fraud can be paid.  There is alot of evidence that Erika was aware and a part of Tom’s lawsuits and helped transfer $26 million away from Tom’s firm to her entertainment company.  Now when the victims are coming after Tom for the money he stole, Erika has the nerve to say that everything Tom gave her is a gift and the victims are not entitled to a red cent. That will not wash here.  First, this is a community property state and what is Tom’s is also Erika’s, assets and liabilities.  Secondly, maybe the jewelry was a gift and she may claim that is separate property, but the rest, no.

Anybody else kind of grossed out now about Mo being stoned all the time and how. TMI.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> I would have had my door locked. If I was on the Sutton end, I would have waited for Crystal to reply or open the door. The exchange was awkward but not worthy of the multiple conversations going on.


Didn't Crystal also say she was "coming out of the shower" ?? then that door would have had a lock for sure. Regardless, the exchange wasn't filmed..and NO ONE would have ever known had Crystal not told Kyle with the cameras right there (then addressing Sutton on camera, then the other HW)


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Didn't Crystal also say she was "coming out of the shower" ?? then that door would have had a lock for sure. Regardless, the exchange wasn't filmed..and NO ONE would have ever known had Crystal not told Kyle with the cameras right there (then addressing Sutton on camera, then the other HW)


I wonder if the two newbies concocted the whole thing? Not everyone is divorcing an elderly criminal, a Richards, or has a daughter dating Scott Disick.


----------



## rockhollow

After seeing/reading all that is going down with Tom and Erika, I don't believe anything Erika says.
How she ever thought returning for another season on the HW show would be the thing to do.
Just 2 weeks ago, she was all about telling how wonderful Tom was and now, he's the bad guy and treated her terrible. Can't have it both ways Erika!
It's almost unbelievable that she's spent millions of dollars on her career, and to think of all those poor victims who's money it was.


I am not liking Crystal with this silly storyline about Sutton.
Like many have said, if she was in the shower and dressing - why didn't she have to door locked.
That said, Sutton should have waited after she knocked for Crystal to reply before entering the room.

I don't like how all the ladies seem to fawn over Kathy. I can understand Kyle as she is the little sister, but not the other ladies.
She speaks and they all fall silence and look in awe. Quit all the brown-nosing, it only Kathy Hilton, not the queen.


----------



## ChanelCartier

jennlt said:


> Did anyone else hear Erika in her personal interview when she philosophically said "Is it great to live in a big house? Is it great to have a Lambo(Lamborghini)? Yes, but at what human cost?"?!  And she was referring to herself, not the victims of her husband's (alleged) fraud. What an incredibly, shockingly, poor choice of words!
> Yes, Erika, your fabulous lifestyle cost many humans untold amounts of grief and stress, to put it lightly.


Yes you are right. She's speaking for herself not all the poor victims of her stupid husband.


----------



## simone72

What a silly party at Sutton’s! I don’t like Crystal she’s too full of herself. Erika must be looking back at these episodes wondering how can anyone believe her bs!
Kathy Hilton everyone kissing her butt I find her very entitled and out of it


----------



## Coco.lover

I like Kathy, she doesnt take herself too seriously. A breath of fresh air, she's there for a good time not to create drama


----------



## Coco.lover

Garcelle is BORING. She and Rinna could be replaced.


----------



## limom

simone72 said:


> What a silly party at Sutton’s! I don’t like Crystal she’s too full of herself. Erika must be looking back at these episodes wondering how can anyone believe her bs!
> Kathy Hilton everyone kissing her butt I find her very entitled and out of it


Yes, KH has that Xanax demeanor….
Not that I blame her, hanging out with those hyenas, one has to be chemically altered


----------



## TC1

Kathy was brought on to just sit there and let Crystal be a mouthpiece in the understanding that they are "friends" and to polish her image a bit after Paris' revelations of her former educators.
Kathy makes an odd comment here or there that makes no damn sense. I'll say it again..she's pretty much a Weekend at Bernie's fixture.


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> Yes, KH has that Xanax demeanor….
> Not that I blame her, hanging out with those hyenas, one has to be chemically altered



LOL, I recognize that Xanax glow Kathy has on   
She struggles to complete any thought, and then Kyle jumps in to explain that you are suppose to understand her wise, sage thoughts. If it was anyone else, that dog pack of HW's would attack.
Crystal basks in Kathy's limelight, thinking she can say what she wants as Kathy's friend.


----------



## Tivo

More drama for Erika









						Erika Girardi Accused of Refusing to Turn Over Bank Records, Using 'Glam' Lifestyle to Hide Assets
					

A new motion asks the court to require Erika Girardi's accountant to hand over "key financial documents" as a bankruptcy trustee investigates her estranged husband's assets




					people.com


----------



## baghagg

No way a Southern belle doesn't knock on a door and wait for a response.. that there is called a "made up storyline"."


----------



## luckylove

baghagg said:


> No way a Southern belle doesn't knock on a door and wait for a response.. that there is called a "made up storyline"."



Exactly!


----------



## Allisonfaye

jennlt said:


> Did anyone else hear Erika in her personal interview when she philosophically said "Is it great to live in a big house? Is it great to have a Lambo(Lamborghini)? Yes, but at what human cost?"?!  And she was referring to herself, not the victims of her husband's (alleged) fraud. What an incredibly, shockingly, poor choice of words!
> *Yes, Erika, your fabulous lifestyle cost many humans untold amounts of grief and stress, to put it lightly.*



Does ANYONE think she gives any f(*ks?


----------



## pjhm

Tivo said:


> More drama for Erika
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika Girardi Accused of Refusing to Turn Over Bank Records, Using 'Glam' Lifestyle to Hide Assets
> 
> 
> A new motion asks the court to require Erika Girardi's accountant to hand over "key financial documents" as a bankruptcy trustee investigates her estranged husband's assets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


Thanks for sharing. I was surprised to see her assistant dresser, Mikey, still with her-wonder how he's getting paid.....


----------



## floatinglili

Sutton’s eyeroll - when she heard that Crystal was complaining of feeling ‘violated’ - was everything.
Sutton has come back fighting this episode. This woman has guts, humour, goodwill and when she want it she has lightness. Sutton won me over in this episode.
Crystal is looking whiny, manipulative and two-faced lol. She’s lost me in this episode. It’s all about the power struggle for her and she is both childish and cold.
Very, very low blow to go for the mental health angle if she knows Sutton had mental health tragedies in her family history. I’m glad Sutton picked her up on it.
Crystal wants to have an easy win in this series and I’m happy to see Sutton putting up a fight. I have wondered- is Crystal an only child by any chance? She seems self focussed in a way that reminds me of my very own status-oriented, self-centred and ultimately lonely mother.

In my rhobh dream Crystal and Erica can have a cold-biatch face off. Now that Erica has fallen from the stratosphere, perhaps the odds have increased of an opportunistic Crystal engaging the weakened Erica in a power grabbing slapdown? One can but dream. But ultimately I think that even now, Crystal would avoid. Crystal is all about shoring up a conservative and safe-play status - she’s not going to rumble with a down and dirty Erica.


----------



## floatinglili

Coco.lover said:


> Garcelle is BORING. She and Rinna could be replaced.


Oh no! I like Garcelle! Erk this must make me boring too haha. 

She is warm and I see her as more normal and good hearted than the others!! Also she has heart, how she still manages to engage with her exhusband I can’t even imagine. To be so positive after all that - she’s a fighter and I’m enjoying watching her get her runs on the board.

But yeah Rinna can go. Ironically she was annoying me much less than normal this episode. Probably because we didn’t see anything of her. Lol.


----------



## limom

floatinglili said:


> Sutton’s eyeroll - when she heard that Crystal was complaining of feeling ‘violated’ - was everything.
> Sutton has come back fighting this episode. This woman has guts, humour, goodwill and when she want it she has lightness. Sutton won me over in this episode.
> Crystal is looking whiny, manipulative and two-faced lol. She’s lost me in this episode. It’s all about the power struggle for her and she is both childish and cold.
> Very, very low blow to go for the mental health angle if she knows Sutton had mental health tragedies in her family history. I’m glad Sutton picked her up on it.
> Crystal wants to have an easy win in this series and I’m happy to see Sutton putting up a fight. I have wondered- is Crystal an only child by any chance? She seems self focussed in a way that reminds me of my very own status-oriented, self-centred and ultimately lonely mother.
> 
> In my rhobh dream Crystal and Erica can have a cold-biatch face off. Now that Erica has fallen from the stratosphere, perhaps the odds have increased of an opportunistic Crystal engaging the weakened Erica in a power grabbing slapdown? One can but dream. But ultimately I think that even now, Crystal would avoid. Crystal is all about shoring up a conservative and safe-play status - she’s not going to rumble with a down and dirty Erica.


Crystal has a brother who is according to her a huge pop star in Asia…


----------



## floatinglili

limom said:


> Crystal has a brother who is according to her a huge pop star in Asia…


Thank you, yes! How could I forget the pop star brother??!! I’m excited to see more of him!


----------



## PJ Gambler

floatinglili said:


> Oh no! I like Garcelle! Erk this must make me boring too haha.
> 
> She is warm and I see her as more normal and good hearted than the others!! Also she has heart, how she still manages to engage with her exhusband I can’t even imagine. To be so positive after all that - she’s a fighter and I’m enjoying watching her get her runs on the board.
> 
> But yeah Rinna can go. Ironically she was annoying me much less than normal this episode. Probably because we didn’t see anything of her. Lol.


That’s the saving grace to this sleeper of a series, Rinna’s in the backseat, not driving the narrative. Garcelle brings an air of normalcy, doing her best to fit in, not annoying nor a cry baby like Crystal and Kyle.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Tivo said:


> More drama for Erika
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika Girardi Accused of Refusing to Turn Over Bank Records, Using 'Glam' Lifestyle to Hide Assets
> 
> 
> A new motion asks the court to require Erika Girardi's accountant to hand over "key financial documents" as a bankruptcy trustee investigates her estranged husband's assets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



"...The trustee's special litigation counsel previously confirmed that Girardi Keese transferred $20 million to Erika's various businesses, including one that the _Real Housewives of Beverly Hills_ star created after the news of the embezzlement scandal broke...."

Oopsies. THIS kind of thing can land you in jail.


----------



## PJ Gambler

Allisonfaye said:


> "...The trustee's special litigation counsel previously confirmed that Girardi Keese transferred $20 million to Erika's various businesses, including one that the _Real Housewives of Beverly Hills_ star created after the news of the embezzlement scandal broke...."
> 
> Oopsies. THIS kind of thing can land you in jail.


Yep, my guess is Erika knew and believed Tom, the so called legal genius, could get her out of any misdoings. Once she learned he was incapable of it, she bolted out the door. Think it’s too late, Erika......


----------



## purseinsanity

I finally watched the first two episodes yesterday and episode 3 today!  I stopped and rewound today's show so many times because I kept having my mind drift away that DH finally asked how much of the day was I going to waste watching that?  I said it's one episode!  He almost fell over.  He pointed out I'd been at it for 2.5 hours.    All I remember is Sutton's face roller and Chrystal being "traumatized" a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## pjhm

If you watch that documentary on Tom Girardi on Hulu, you’ll never want to see Erika’s face again, what he allegedly did to client’s victims, their money, is unforgivable. What concerns me is scoundrel’s wives seem to skate, like Bernie Madoff’s wife. The difference is Erika was Secretary of one of his businesses, so she should be culpable.


----------



## limom

She will not have peace ever again.
Erika rubbed so many people the wrong ways. There are legions of people dedicating themselves to investigate every single one of her moves.
A victim is suing:








						Fire Burn Victim Going After 'RHOBH' Star Erika Jayne For $11 Million Owed By Her Estranged Husband Thomas Girardi
					

Her world is crumbling.




					radaronline.com


----------



## yellowbernie

I’m not sure why he would sue her he already got all his Money (if you watched the hulu show they tell it at the end).  Also being an ex-wife of a business man who had lots of money I have to say I didn’t know what all dirty dealings he was doing and I worked for him part time just to doing the filing.  So I’m not 100% sure she knew what all he was doing, she was just enjoying the money. jmo


----------



## Tivo

yellowbernie said:


> I’m not sure why he would sue her he already got all his Money (if you watched the hulu show they tell it at the end).  Also being an ex-wife of a business man who had lots of money I have to say I didn’t know what all dirty dealings he was doing and I worked for him part time just to doing the filing.  So I’m not 100% sure she knew what all he was doing, she was just enjoying the money. jmo


The burn victim didn’t get all his money. The doc says he is among the first in line to collect from the bankruptcy


----------



## limom

yellowbernie said:


> I’m not sure why he would sue her he already got all his Money (if you watched the hulu show they tell it at the end).  Also being an ex-wife of a business man who had lots of money I have to say I didn’t know what all dirty dealings he was doing and I worked for him part time just to doing the filing.  So I’m not 100% sure she knew what all he was doing, she was just enjoying the money. jmo


If my husband had earned his money by ripping off others, I would have to give up most of my stuff.
It is not only the right thing to do, it is the law.
And since I signed tax returns, I might be in the can too.
I know wives who had to give up their wedding sets.

As far as Erika, is she suffering from amnesia too?
We saw her live in another apartment last season and now we are to believe that she was sleeping in a new place for the first time in 20 years?????
Girl bye.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Erika Jayne Denies Withholding Financial Info In Bankruptcy Case; Requests To Have Attorney Ronald Richards Removed For Second Time (realitytea.com)


----------



## earthygirl

Volvomom said:


> Still can't stand Sutton!!!!   LoL. No real one reason, just overall dislike.


I’ll give you reasons. she’s just plain annoying with her pretentiousness and she seems disingenuous...like a shell of a person who cries like a lil girl because of her hypersensitivity to being left out of a joke.  All she has is money..no style even though she wears couture, no personality, no charm.


----------



## earthygirl

swags said:


> She’s selling her clothes?


you know things are looking bad when a housewife has to sell her clothes!  I guess this is her version of a garage sale?!


----------



## floatinglili

earthygirl said:


> I’ll give you reasons. she’s just plain annoying with her pretentiousness and she seems disingenuous...like a shell of a person who cries like a lil girl because of her hypersensitivity to being left out of a joke.  All she has is money..no style even though she wears couture, no personality, no charm.


Yes she’s an nervous wreck at times that’s for sure. She was scared witless of being positioned as the racist … for the most part she comes across as Mostly Harmless. Her most recent rally won me over though - but can she sustain it? 
I can’t help barracking for an underdog. She does seem fragile. A recent divorce would do that for you I would posit. 

Interesting to compare her post divorce recovery in comparison with that of Garcelle. I think Sutton needs Garcelle’s example of post-divorce strength and healing. 

Crystal appeared at first as the picture of strength and educated control. Now we learn she had eating disorders, was ‘violated’ by Sutton etc. 

I often come away from this show feeling a little soiled. I guess to make an omelette the producers figure they’ve got to break a few eggs. 

Hope both Sutton and Crystal survive the RHOBH with their psychological well being more or less intact.


----------



## earthygirl

Swanky said:


> She just has an apple body shape, skinny legs and no waist. A-line dresses or sheaths look more flattering IMO.
> I have similar except my tatas are huge lol


Or shift dresses would work for her body type also. Unfortunately, accentuating her waist will only make her look bigger. It’s baffling that she buys couture but hasn’t hired a good stylist!!!


----------



## limom

Sutton is annoying at times. However, she seems so fragile and hurt from her divorce, it is impossible to stay mad at her.
In addition, she is aware enough to realize what is what. Crystal acted like a mean girl toward her.
As far as her outfits, whatever makes her happy and comfortable. She might have been told that her legs are her best features and she shows them at every occasion.
Crystal will prove to be a mess just wait.
Also, was she showcasing her cousins business or was it just a story for the show?
On the positive,  she dresses for the occasion. She is very chic, imo.
And her kids are well behaved. They(her and the nanny) run a tight ship


----------



## Swanky

Dorit and those headbands. . . definitely hiding something! lol


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> Dorit and those headbands. . . definitely hiding something! lol


Like?


----------



## Swanky

Scars from work/facelift?


----------



## floatinglili

earthygirl said:


> Or shift dresses would work for her body type also. Unfortunately, accentuating her waist will only make her look bigger. It’s baffling that she buys couture but hasn’t hired a good stylist!!!


It’s a very difficult body shape to dress well for I think.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> Scars from work/facelift?


She is so young. What is she trying to accomplish?
It is not like she had a lot of loose skin. What is there to pull?


----------



## Swanky

^It is, I'm "blessed" to have it lol
I think it's easier that she has no real bust, I wear looser things because of my lack of waist. but my big bust just makes everything look like a tent!



floatinglili said:


> It’s a very difficult body shape to dress well for I think.


----------



## Swanky

limom said:


> She is so young. What is she trying to accomplish?
> It is not like she had a lot of loose skin. What is there to pull?


She could've done a lower lift, around her ears.  They've all had considerable work, she has changed quite a bit over time.


----------



## haute okole

Swanky said:


> She could've done a lower lift, around her ears.  They've all had considerable work, she has changed quite a bit over time.


I had a forehead lift over a decade ago and the hair around my face got really really sparse.  I think Dorit may have had work, but years ago.  Her hair is considerably thinner around her face now than it was years ago, plus kids will thin out your hair.  I think she pulls her hair back because her hair is so thin now.

I asked my hairdresser how many women my age have scars like mine and he said about 75% and I was still in my early 40s at the time.


----------



## Swanky

Pulling it back is bad for it, if she wants to preserve hair, that's not the way.
My hairdresser told me it pulls and breaks the hair around your face when it's in a ponytail all day. . . I've stopped that!


----------



## Tivo

floatinglili said:


> Yes she’s an nervous wreck at times that’s for sure. She was scared witless of being positioned as the racist … for the most part she comes across as Mostly Harmless. Her most recent rally won me over though - but can she sustain it?
> I can’t help barracking for an underdog. She does seem fragile. A recent divorce would do that for you I would posit.
> 
> Interesting to compare her post divorce recovery in comparison with that of Garcelle. I think Sutton needs Garcelle’s example of post-divorce strength and healing.
> 
> Crystal appeared at first as the picture of strength and educated control. Now we learn she had eating disorders, was ‘violated’ by Sutton etc.
> 
> I often come away from this show feeling a little soiled. I guess to make an omelette the producers figure they’ve got to break a few eggs.
> 
> Hope both Sutton and Crystal survive the RHOBH with their psychological well being more or less intact.


I agree with everything!


----------



## purseinsanity

floatinglili said:


> Yes she’s an nervous wreck at times that’s for sure. She was scared witless of being positioned as the racist … for the most part she comes across as Mostly Harmless. Her most recent rally won me over though - but can she sustain it?
> I can’t help barracking for an underdog. She does seem fragile. A recent divorce would do that for you I would posit.
> 
> Interesting to compare her post divorce recovery in comparison with that of Garcelle. I think Sutton needs Garcelle’s example of post-divorce strength and healing.
> 
> Crystal appeared at first as the picture of strength and educated control. Now we learn she had eating disorders, was ‘violated’ by Sutton etc.
> 
> I often come away from this show feeling a little soiled. I guess to make an omelette the producers figure they’ve got to break a few eggs.
> 
> Hope both Sutton and Crystal survive the RHOBH with their psychological well being more or less intact.


I like Sutton.  Sure, she has her issues, who doesn't?, but her issues seem to be more along the lines of hypersensitivity and anxiety, nothing evil.  She seems to be nice at her core, so it's hard to not like someone like that.  I wanted to like Crystal, but I can't stand condescending people.  She has that Erika look of superiority as well....and for what?  Marrying rich?  We know how that turned out for Erika, so I'd be a little nicer Crystal.  I can understand her point of someone walking in on me naked, but to then go on and on about how "violated" she is and trying to make Sutton look worse than she was isn't sitting well with me.  If I were Sutton, I wouldn't even bother any more.  How many times can you try to talk to a person and know it's not going anywhere?


----------



## Tivo

Erika Girardi's Accountant, Lawyer and Landlord Ordered to Turn Over Her Financial Records in Court
					

Erika Girardi was previously accused of refusing to provide access to her finances for a bankruptcy trustee investigating her estranged husband's assets




					people.com


----------



## limom

There are several blinds that Erika has bank safes in numerous banks.
I’d bet that she also has oversea accounts as well.
Her ex husband own strip clubs, I d bet she knows a thing or two about hiding cash…
She is not a complete moron like Teresa.


haute okole said:


> I had a forehead lift over a decade ago and the hair around my face got really really sparse.  I think Dorit may have had work, but years ago.  Her hair is considerably thinner around her face now than it was years ago, plus kids will thin out your hair.  I think she pulls her hair back because her hair is so thin now.
> 
> I asked my hairdresser how many women my age have scars like mine and he said about 75% and I was still in my early 40s at the time.


Bleaching your hair and extensions is super damaging as well. 
Where are the scars located for a forehead lift?


----------



## earthygirl

Yes...it is. I’m an apple shaped person too and I never realized it until I entered my 40s and started to gain weight. Not wanting to look like an apple is what incentivizes me to work out regularly... but even so I have to be quite selective with clothing styles!



floatinglili said:


> It’s a very difficult body shape to dress well for I think.


----------



## limom

earthygirl said:


> Yes...it is. I’m an apple shaped person too and I never realized it until I entered my 40s and started to gain weight. Not wanting to look like an apple is what incentivizes me to work out regularly... but even so I have to be quite selective with clothing styles!


Joan Rivers used to say the legs are the last thing to go.
Show them off.
I used to be pear shaped and now I grew boobs and a stomach. go figures


----------



## sgj99

earthygirl said:


> Yes...it is. I’m an apple shaped person too and I never realized it until I entered my 40s and started to gain weight. Not wanting to look like an apple is what incentivizes me to work out regularly... but even so I have to be quite selective with clothing styles!


I’m an apple shape too.  It’s super super hard to find a dress that looks good on me.  So I gave up.  If the occasion is dressy like a wedding I wear silk ankle slacks with a fancy top and shoes.


----------



## lulilu

It's clear that Erika is on the show to give her side of the story and trash Tom.  blech


----------



## limom

Of course








						RHOBH: Erika Jayne Will Testify Against Tom Girardi
					

Erika Jayne is expected to testify against Tom.




					screenrant.com
				



and








						Tom Girardi's Law Firm Was Approved for $1.5 Million PPP Business Loan
					

Tom Girardi applied for a $1.5 million Paycheck Protection Program loan for his former law firm, Girardi Keese — read more




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> There are several blinds that Erika has bank safes .
> 
> Bleaching your hair and extensions is super damaging as well.
> Where are the scars located for a forehead lift?


My scar goes from ear to ear over the crown of my head.  Right where
Dorit puts her hair bands. 
Re:  Erika, cooperating may shave some time off if the Gov. pursues criminal prosecution, but she will still be broke.  It does not change the fact that she spent stolen money with reckless abandon and has shown no empathy for the injured victims since the story broke.  She has only shown self pity for her own plight.  It appears we are not the only people who think Erika was well aware of what Tom was up to in the decade Tom was being sued by clients.


----------



## limom

She can claim that she did not know that he was ripping off people, however she knows NOW.
What is her excuse going to be?
She is stuck, imo.


----------



## meluvs2shop

pjhm said:


> Yep, Crystal was caught cold---*anyway, why wasn't her hotel room door locked? Who in the world changes their clothes in an unlocked hotel room?*


I was saying the EXACT same thing especially with cameras and producers all over the place. It’s more noticeable when they are filming NY at night with all the glass windows & you see all the ppl milling around that are not ON the show.
It has to be a fake story line. I feel it’s more obvious to pick these out this season across all the franchises.


----------



## swags

meluvs2shop said:


> I was saying the EXACT same thing especially with cameras and producers all over the place. It’s more noticeable when they are filming NY at night with all the glass windows & you see all the ppl milling around that are not ON the show.
> It has to be a fake story line. I feel it’s more obvious to pick these out this season across all the franchises.


I have to agree. I can imagine the editing room conversation was something like this “We have to go with Walk in on Me Naked Gate and tease the Erika stuff while we wait for that to drop”


----------



## limom

The editors are so snarky lately, Erika is going to go down badly, imo.
I can’t imagine her being kind toward the production crew either.
Their revenge is going to be epic!


----------



## bagshopr

I thought you couldn't make a spouse testify against a spouse. But I suppose the spouse can if she/he wants to. 
I liked Erika once upon a time, but she quickly showed herself to be too cold and supercilious.  Was last week's episode meant to make me feel sorry for Erika? Because all it did was make me dislike her more intensely.


----------



## rockhollow

goodness, all us apple shaped ladies    
I have no waist line but love to wear dresses, and image I look just like Sutton, so I enjoy her dresses.
Yes, she could do without some of those bows.
I have a style that I like and don't really care what others think anymore. One good thing about getting older.

And agree with others, Erika has always tried to tell us how insightful she is at reading people, but now wants us to believe she was taken in by Tom.
And then because I am sure she knew what was what, stashed funds away somewhere just in case this happened.


----------



## meluvs2shop

It’s interesting to me how private Erika has always been and she will only share what SHE wants to which goes completely against the Andy Cohen gravy train and yet she got away with it for so many years. I wonder if she was having an affair with a top TOP EXEC and that’s why she got away with sharing so very little.


----------



## rockhollow

I think Erika got away with being elusive in her personal life by flaunting the Erika Jane persona. At least enough for Andy to begin with.
I'm surprised how little Erika is doing Erika Jane. I know the pandemic effected live performances , but why isn't she doing other things to promote Erika Jane? Aren't her fans missing new music from her? Through social media, she could be out there working. Didn't she constantly tell us how big a star she was?
I guess without the Tom gravy train funding, there is no interest on her part.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> I think Erika got away with being elusive in her personal life by flaunting the Erika Jane persona. At least enough for Andy to begin with.
> I'm surprised how little Erika is doing Erika Jane. I know the pandemic effected live performances , but why isn't she doing other things to promote Erika Jane? Aren't her fans missing new music from her? Through social media, she could be out there working. Didn't she constantly tell us how big a star she was?
> I guess without the Tom gravy train funding, there is no interest on her part.


I think her songs and show would be not go over well now that people know how her persona was funded. Although a lot of folks on social media are still replying the Yaas Queen crap and kissing up.


----------



## bisousx

Ugh @ Sutton, Crystal and how the ladies can’t let this go. Though it’s still better than having Brandi and Teddi on the show.


----------



## pjhm

limom said:


> Of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RHOBH: Erika Jayne Will Testify Against Tom Girardi
> 
> 
> Erika Jayne is expected to testify against Tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screenrant.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Girardi's Law Firm Was Approved for $1.5 Million PPP Business Loan
> 
> 
> Tom Girardi applied for a $1.5 million Paycheck Protection Program loan for his former law firm, Girardi Keese — read more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com





rockhollow said:


> I think Erika got away with being elusive in her personal life by flaunting the Erika Jane persona. At least enough for Andy to begin with.
> I'm surprised how little Erika is doing Erika Jane. I know the pandemic effected live performances , but why isn't she doing other things to promote Erika Jane? Aren't her fans missing new music from her? Through social media, she could be out there working. Didn't she constantly tell us how big a star she was?
> I guess without the Tom gravy train funding, there is no interest on her part.


Andy is sitting atop several stale Housewives shows (BH, NY, and OC) so he may be catering to whomever he thinks will bring him viewers.


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> It’s interesting to me how private Erika has always been and she will only share what SHE wants to which goes completely against the Andy Cohen gravy train and yet she got away with it for so many years. I wonder if she was having an affair with a top TOP EXEC and that’s why she got away with sharing so very little.


She likely skated because of how powerful Tom was, which gave Erika more leverage. Bravo isn’t stupid. They probably treat cast they see has more valuable (big fish) differently. I mean where else are they going to find an Erika Jayne?


----------



## floatinglili

New episode has dropped for me (ep 7). 

Crystal is a painful humourless know it all. 
Ugh.

ETA hm I hate myself for watching this show. She doesn’t seem the type to enjoy playing ‘the villain’.


----------



## limom

floatinglili said:


> New episode has dropped for me (ep 7).
> 
> Crystal is a painful humourless know it all.
> Ugh.
> 
> ETA hm I hate myself for watching this show. She doesn’t seem the type to enjoy playing ‘the villain’.


She has great potential as a villain
Powerful husband….
FU money.
Younger, taller,  beautiful…
She is so aloof at times. Even when kickboxing
Camille was still the best ever.
Bring her back!
Are we supposed to feel sorry for Erika?
How and who is paying her employees?
A mess.
Is the consensus that Dorit had surgery?


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> She has great potential as a villain
> Powerful husband….
> FU money.
> Younger, taller,  beautiful…
> She is so aloof at times. Even when kickboxing
> Camille was still the best ever.
> Bring her back!
> Are we supposed to feel sorry for Erika?
> How and who is paying her employees?
> *A mess.*


Not just a mess…a pretty mess, lol!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bagshopr said:


> I thought you couldn't make a spouse testify against a spouse. But I suppose the spouse can if she/he wants to.
> I liked Erika once upon a time, but she quickly showed herself to be too cold and supercilious.  Was last week's episode meant to make me feel sorry for Erika? Because all it did was make me dislike her more intensely.


A spouse can voluntarily waive it. But not really sure how she is testifying_ against_ Tom, since she claims she didnt know anything.  More likely she is just having to cooperate with the investigators and sit down for depositions and turn over any documentation that is being asked for.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> A spouse can voluntarily waive it. But not really sure how she is testifying_ against_ Tom, since she claims she didnt know anything.  More likely she is just having to cooperate with the investigators and sit down for depositions and turn over any documentation that is being asked for.


They also staged a fake burglary, imho.
Did they claim that the valuable arts and jewelry were stolen?
Unreal.
What is Sutton hiding?


----------



## floatinglili

limom said:


> She has great potential as a villain
> Powerful husband….
> FU money.
> Younger, taller,  beautiful…
> She is so aloof at times. Even when kickboxing
> Camille was still the best ever.
> Bring her back!
> Are we supposed to feel sorry for Erika?
> How and who is paying her employees?
> A mess.
> Is the consensus that Dorit had surgery?


Camilla was ridiculous but she still had warmth. Camilla was also really too ‘out there’ for me to really understand or grasp as a living breathing person - too ‘Hollywood crazy?? - she appeared to me as a kind of Jessica Rabbit character. 

Crystal is a more mundane, familiar or accessible character to me. I don’t ‘love to hate’ Crystal - she just irritates me on a variety of fronts lol. I am starting to experience her as something like a spoiled young lady in need of connection with others and a solid talking to. 

I loved Dorit from the beginning and was staunchly #teamDorit through accentgate.  I’m still here for her fashion, although a couple of seasons ago I would have been prepared to die on the hill of defending Dorit’s fashion mastery. 
Her crazy embrace of Label Costumes recently has put her in the same territory as Erica’s latex and now I am feeling a little confused. 
She has also lost a little too much weight, which has affected her looks. Or perhaps it is indeed a facelift??? She will lie straight to camera rather than admit it. Oh well. Life rolls on, for the vain and the confused  alike. 

Erika I have seen smile and indeed condescend to be friendly to her RHOBV ‘friends’ for the first time since she’s been on this show. I’m enjoying it. I always want that which has been withheld from me. So I’m actually warming very slightly to Erika but I don’t for a minute expect much honesty.


----------



## floatinglili

limom said:


> They also staged a fake burglary, imho.
> Did they claim that the valuable arts and jewelry were stolen?
> Unreal.
> What is Sutton hiding?


You must be an episode ahead of me over there lol. Because I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Allisonfaye

Swanky said:


> ^It is, I'm "blessed" to have it lol
> I think it's easier that she has no real bust, I wear looser things because of my lack of waist. but my big bust just makes everything look like a tent!



I have a friend who is built like that. Huge bust. She constantly talks about how she wants a reduction but I know if she had one, it would make her hate the other areas of her body that now show. I am not sure if she is humble bragging about her huge bust or really wants a reduction. She loves to show them off.


----------



## Allisonfaye

sgj99 said:


> I’m an apple shape too.  It’s super super hard to find a dress that looks good on me.  So I gave up.  If the occasion is dressy like a wedding I wear silk ankle slacks with a fancy top and shoes.



As a pear, I can tell you it's really hard to find dresses, too. I am at least one size bigger on the bottom than the top.


----------



## floatinglili

Allisonfaye said:


> I have a friend who is built like that. Huge bust. She constantly talks about how she wants a reduction but I know if she had one, it would make her hate the other areas of her body that now show. I am not sure if she is humble bragging about her huge bust or really wants a reduction. She loves to show them off.


What else can you do though. It’s either boobs or legs if you’re an apple, surely.


----------



## Allisonfaye

rockhollow said:


> I think Erika got away with being elusive in her personal life by flaunting the Erika Jane persona. At least enough for Andy to begin with.
> I'm surprised how little Erika is doing Erika Jane. I know the pandemic effected live performances , but why isn't she doing other things to promote Erika Jane? Aren't her fans missing new music from her? Through social media, she could be out there working. Didn't she constantly tell us how big a star she was?
> I guess without the Tom gravy train funding, there is no interest on her part.



Or maybe she CAN'T do it without the Tom gravy train. We can almost say with certainty she was taking out more than she was bringing in.


----------



## Allisonfaye

You know it strikes me that the only one who doesn't seem to have that attitude of holier than thou is Garcelle. (maybe Sutton) But the ones who _marry _rich seem to be more that way. Garcelle made it herself. I don't see it in her. Camille was that way...comparing herself to Jesus Christ. Kyle is known for it, too. Erika, obviously. We have seen so many of them brought down to earth by a divorce, bankruptcy...you would think they would learn.


----------



## Swanky

Allisonfaye said:


> I have a friend who is built like that. Huge bust. She constantly talks about how she wants a reduction but I know if she had one, it would make her hate the other areas of her body that now show. I am not sure if she is humble bragging about her huge bust or really wants a reduction. She loves to show them off.



Mine will be smaller in the next year for sure, I hide mine, hence everything looks like a tent on me! I don’t mind showing my legs though!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Swanky said:


> Mine will be smaller in the next year for sure, I hide mine, hence everything looks like a tent on me! I don’t mind showing my legs though!



You are getting a reduction?


----------



## Swanky

Allisonfaye said:


> You are getting a reduction?


 Yes!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Erika irks me. Not a fan seeing her onscreen and the fact that Bravo kept her on.


----------



## limom

floatinglili said:


> You must be an episode ahead of me over there lol. Because I have no idea what you are talking about











						Erika Jayne and Tom Girardi’s $16M mansion burglarized
					

The “RHOBH” star moved out last month.




					pagesix.com


----------



## swags

Could Rinna look anymore excited that her 19 year old is dating Scott Disick? 
Crystal and Sutton beating this dead horse. I think Crystal likes winding Sutton up by continuing to use the word violated which Sutton equates to being called a pervert.


----------



## rockhollow

what is it with the BH ladies and not letting something go. We've had so many 'gates' with them, and now we're stuck on this stupid Crystal violategate.
I can understand how frustrated Sutton is getting. Crystal approaching all the ladies and telling her story about how violated she was, but now that she's not getting the support from the other ladies, is trying to say it's not that big of a deal, even though she has memorized all the definitions of violate.

Again, when Kathy speaks, the HW all listen intently like good followers even if what she's saying doesn't really make sense. 

Lesser Lisa is way to excited about her young daughter dating Scott.


----------



## sgj99

*I hate Dorit covered head to toe in Louis Vuitton at the cocktail gathering last night.  She looked ridiculous.  Also aren’t she and PK renting their house?  Did they really spend a ton doing the renovations she showed last season?

*I like Sutton.  I don’t know know why but I do.

*Kathy cracks me up!  She doesn’t try so hard like the others do and comes across as so much more real.

*Ericka gets no sympathy from me.  And her revelations about her marriage was just for image control.  She needs to slink off in humility and find an honest man to pat-the-puss.


----------



## LolliPops4

I love Kathy! I think she's hilarious and a breath of fresh air. She's such an airhead and I love it. I love how giggly she makes Kyle. 
Cyrstal and Sutton.. ugh. Stop. Sutton bugs but Crystal needs to settle down. She making Sutton sound like she was intentionally trying to be a pervert. 

I'm just joining in on this thread but has anybody talked about Mauricio and how he seems high in every episode he's in? He was laughing while everybody else was crying in the clip it showed of them sending their daughter off to college.


----------



## LemonDrop

I know someone like Crystal. Stubbornly arguing that their dictionary definition of the word is correct instead of relaxing and accepting that some words take on different societal meanings in casual conversation.
It's a way of being stubborn, refusing to compromise and putting being right ahead of everything else. 
Her dictionary definition of violated is correct. But it means something different in casual conversation.


----------



## limom

LemonDrop said:


> I know someone like Crystal. Stubbornly arguing that their dictionary definition of the word is correct instead of relaxing and accepting that some words take on different societal meanings in casual conversation.
> It's a way of being stubborn, refusing to compromise and putting being right ahead of everything else.
> Her dictionary definition of violated is correct. But it means something different in casual conversation.


She is a bit like Moon in that aspect.
But do you want to be right or happy?
Sutton and her finger pointing  
Those ballerinas, they are tougher than they seem…
I still like Garcelle the best. Fancy forever.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I think Erika knows she blew her one chance to remove things from the house when she left.
I think she was a bit frightened by Tom, and only took what she needed as far as furnishings were concerned.     I'm sure she regrets not cleaning the house out, as he couldn't play the dementia card if he demanded the return of belongings he felt were his.   If he truly has dementia, how would he know a sofa or two was missing?


----------



## limom

Why should she take the furniture?
It was not hers to take. The two previous wives and Tom decorated the joint.
And not for nothing, she had furniture in the downtown apartment. What happened to all that stuff?
They did not sit on the floor.
Plus, it is a three bedrooms house with two bedroom used as closets.
She has money to lease that car, she can use rent a center.


----------



## meluvs2shop

There’s a pic I saw on IG today that’s an older pic of Erika and I wound have never guessed it was her.


----------



## Roxannek

sgj99 said:


> *I hate Dorit covered head to toe in Louis Vuitton at the cocktail gathering last night.  She looked ridiculous.  Also aren’t she and PK renting their house?  Did they really spend a ton doing the renovations she showed last season?
> 
> *I like Sutton.  I don’t know know why but I do.
> 
> *Kathy cracks me up!  She doesn’t try so hard like the others do and comes across as so much more real.
> 
> *Ericka gets no sympathy from me.  And her revelations about her marriage was just for image control.  She needs to slink off in humility and find an honest man to pat-the-puss.


I agree with everything you say. Haha! I had forgotten the pat-the-puss!


----------



## limom

The nerves!








						Erika Jayne Doesn't Want Tom’s $20 Million NFL Case Transferred to New Law Firm, Thinks it Could Pay “Victims” and Her
					

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Erika Jayne is seemingly doing everything possible to make sure the value of Thomas Girardi's estate is "maximized," including trying to stop the $20 million NFL case Tom was working on from being transferred to new law firm.




					realityblurb.com


----------



## floatinglili

LemonDrop said:


> I know someone like Crystal. Stubbornly arguing that their dictionary definition of the word is correct instead of relaxing and accepting that some words take on different societal meanings in casual conversation.
> It's a way of being stubborn, refusing to compromise and putting being right ahead of everything else.
> Her dictionary definition of violated is correct. But it means something different in casual conversation.



The dictionary lecture was driving me crazy. Crystal chose and repeated  the world  ‘violated’ in different conversations specifically because it was a damaging and high-drama word that milked the very last drama from her experience of being walked in on while naked in a room. 

Then, to walk it back and announce no she didn’t really mean to use ‘violated’ in a specifically sexual way and here is a dictionary… WTF? Language is lived and contextual - if you must use a dictionary, pick the single most correct definition for your usage and context omg I just couldn’t in that scene, when she was reading out all of the definitions! 

This is something a really unlikeable high school girl would do. 

Sutton had the support of all the women in that dictionary scene. I wasn’t expecting that as they usually smell blood and would slice and dice to get traction on the show. 

I was not expecting her to gain wholesale support and win them over to be honest. I am starting to think she must indeed be a very nice person in person - or perhaps it’s the flip side - that Crystal must not be at all popular.


----------



## baghagg

limom said:


> The nerves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika Jayne Doesn't Want Tom’s $20 Million NFL Case Transferred to New Law Firm, Thinks it Could Pay “Victims” and Her
> 
> 
> Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Erika Jayne is seemingly doing everything possible to make sure the value of Thomas Girardi's estate is "maximized," including trying to stop the $20 million NFL case Tom was working on from being transferred to new law firm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realityblurb.com


If they don't transfer the cases who do they think will try them???  So strange..


----------



## anabanana745

Sutton buying that Bentley…and them closing down the store for her? I don’t buy it


----------



## bisousx

No lies here...


----------



## jennlt

Erika was wearing a t-shirt at the spa that said "Make money, not friends". It should have said "Take money, not responsibility".


----------



## floatinglili

anabanana745 said:


> Sutton buying that Bentley…and them closing down the store for her? I don’t buy it


I feel anxious the way she spends money 
I’m wanting to slow her down!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> The nerves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika Jayne Doesn't Want Tom’s $20 Million NFL Case Transferred to New Law Firm, Thinks it Could Pay “Victims” and Her
> 
> 
> Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Erika Jayne is seemingly doing everything possible to make sure the value of Thomas Girardi's estate is "maximized," including trying to stop the $20 million NFL case Tom was working on from being transferred to new law firm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realityblurb.com


Her true colours.  She delusional if she thinks that the victims of his fraud will be paid in full from whatever assets he has left.  They will be lucky to get anything.  I hope she will be forced to repay the 20 million loan and what ever assets to the victims of his fraud.


----------



## limom

Hit me up Erika, who was your surgeon?


----------



## Allisonfaye

floatinglili said:


> I feel anxious the way she spends money
> I’m wanting to slow her down!!



Wonder how much of a kickback she gets from Bentley for the publicity.


----------



## limom

There have been quite a few Bentley sightings in my neighborhood lately.
The leases must be equivalent to Benz and Porsche, imo.
This is not BH by any means..


----------



## Swanky

Bentley leases are def higher than Porsche and MB.  I got a new car this week and the dealership is Bentley/Rolls/Maserati/Maclaren/Aston Martin.  I had a MB, it wasn't like these!
Porsche and MB doesn't require nearly the down payment Bentley/Rolls/Maclaren/Aston Martin do.

Sutton seems to have some $, renting that large of a home and opening a store, she's got some decent $ I think.

Perhaps people are leasing pre-owned more around you?


----------



## TC1

I would assume the Bentley showroom was shut down for the film crew..not just Sutton. She probably signed a few months promo lease or something.. I don't think she just paid for it. These shows are all so phony about vehicles. Where is Dorit's Rose Gold Bentley?


----------



## floatinglili

Swanky said:


> Bentley leases are def higher than Porsche and MB.  I got a new car this week and the dealership is Bentley/Rolls/Maserati/Maclaren/Aston Martin.  I had a MB, it wasn't like these!
> Porsche and MB doesn't require nearly the down payment Bentley/Rolls/Maclaren/Aston Martin do.
> 
> Sutton seems to have some $, renting that large of a home and opening a store, she's got some decent $ I think.
> 
> Perhaps people are leasing pre-owned more around you?


Imagine all the good a little titch of all that money could do for good causes!
If Sutton reads this thread I sure hope she ventures into our OG charity thread! 
She seems like she has a good heart. 
It looks like she could help find homelands for all the orangutans of Borneo in a single donation.


----------



## limom

Allisonfaye said:


> Wonder how much of a kickback she gets from Bentley for the publicity.





Swanky said:


> Bentley leases are def higher than Porsche and MB.  I got a new car this week and the dealership is Bentley/Rolls/Maserati/Maclaren/Aston Martin.  I had a MB, it wasn't like these!
> Porsche and MB doesn't require nearly the down payment Bentley/Rolls/Maclaren/Aston Martin do.
> 
> Sutton seems to have some $, renting that large of a home and opening a store, she's got some decent $ I think.
> 
> Perhaps people are leasing pre-owned more around you?


I have no clue. I am not into cars.
All I can say is that two of my neighbors drive them. I was shocked.
Especially since they were convertible.
I don’t dare asking, I might end up in a ditch.


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> Hit me up Erika, who was your surgeon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126138


Here I was thinking Erika had a baby face. But her face is just full of filler.
Erika is really sticking to this lie about why she’s leaving Tom.
She’ll never convince me she cared that much that Tom wasn’t at her Broadway show. He funded her entire career when he didn’t have to. She wasn’t trying to rock that gravy boat. No way.

*ETA*:
I love Dorit. I can’t help it’s she’s so entertaining.
Garcelle didn’t bother me this episode. Crystal can’t read a room.
Lisa Rinna is ecstatic Amelia is dating Scott.
Sutton has grown on me because she clearly has “F-U” money but isn’t pretentious.


----------



## LemonDrop

I think this current episode was filmed around the 2nd to 3rd week of November 2020. Based on the US election episode, talk of Thanksgiving and their Christmas store scene. The story about Tom getting sued over the stolen Lion Air money came out around December 1st.  I am expecting these ladies start grilling Erika more than they have been.


----------



## earthygirl

swags said:


> Could Rinna look anymore excited that her 19 year old is dating Scott Disick?
> Crystal and Sutton beating this dead horse. I think Crystal likes winding Sutton up by continuing to use the word violated which Sutton equates to being called a pervert.


Hahahahaha! Your comment made me lol!!! Rinna is a fame whore...she probably is excited about her daughter being indirectly associated with the kardashians! And yes, crystal said violated but Sutton heard “perve!”  Hahahahaha


----------



## earthygirl

sgj99 said:


> *I hate Dorit covered head to toe in Louis Vuitton at the cocktail gathering last night.  She looked ridiculous.  Also aren’t she and PK renting their house?  Did they really spend a ton doing the renovations she showed last season?
> 
> *I like Sutton.  I don’t know know why but I do.
> 
> *Kathy cracks me up!  She doesn’t try so hard like the others do and comes across as so much more real.
> 
> *Ericka gets no sympathy from me.  And her revelations about her marriage was just for image control.  She needs to slink off in humility and find an honest man to pat-the-puss.



Yes...im not drinking erika’s cool aid either!! She has had nothing but positive things to say about the man who has financially supported her and the pursuit of her dreams until these last few episodes.  She was tight lipped but now suddenly she’s open and honest about her relationship!??? It just doesn’t make sense! 

i Don’t buy that she wasn’t aware that Tom was doing shady stuff. I’m not sure of the extent of her involvement, but I’m convinced that she knew she was married to an unethical lawyer. I think she accepted it and turned a blind eye until it got to a point where he couldn’t just handle it.  When **** hit the fan, she did exactly what you’d expect from a gold digger.


----------



## floatinglili

Rinna’s joy at the Scott Disick connection made me feel a little ill. 
When under pressure she seems to find focus and strength by aligning to her highest identity - commercial entertainer - adopting the forced cheery attitude of a tub thumping carnival barker.


----------



## earthygirl

floatinglili said:


> Rinna’s joy at the Scott Disick connection made me feel a little ill.
> When under pressure she seems to find focus and strength by aligning to her highest identity - commercial entertainer - adopting the forced cheery attitude of a tub thumping carnival barker.


I’m not even sure of what that last line means, but I think I agree with you!!! Hahahahaha!


----------



## floatinglili

Think some-one selling tickets to an old-fashioned carnival ride in side show alley haha


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Hit me up Erika, who was your surgeon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126138


She looks trashed.


----------



## baghagg

limom said:


> Hit me up Erika, who was your surgeon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126138


The metamorphosis is *ASTONISHING !!!  HOLY MOLY!!!

seriously, though...I wonder who her surgeons are???*


----------



## earthygirl

limom said:


> Hit me up Erika, who was your surgeon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126138


Is that really, Erika Jayne Girardi??? if so, her transformation is as drastic as Kylie jenner’s!!!


----------



## floatinglili

earthygirl said:


> And yes, crystal said violated but Sutton heard “perve!”


‘Violated’ has been used as a euphemism for rape in bodice ripper novels for at least the last fifty years though. 
Perhaps it is Crystal who didn’t understand definitions when she chose to use this word - she was attracted to ‘violated’ for the sexual connection in my view, but now is reverting to more formal, ‘legalese’ definitions of the word rather than its common use. Cheeky.


----------



## floatinglili

earthygirl said:


> Is that really, Erika Jayne Girardi??? if so, her transformation is as drastic as Kylie jenner’s!!!


I’d go there in another life - but in this life I’d be laughed out of house and home. 
It really is a different lifestyle in Hollywood Town.


----------



## Tivo

Maybe she landed another whale?









						Erika Jayne boards private jet amid embezzlement lawsuit
					

The 49-year-old RHBOH star headed towards the swanky aircraft proving that she hasn't had to give up her extravagant lifestyle yet.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## limom

Tivo said:


> Maybe she landed another whale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika Jayne boards private jet amid embezzlement lawsuit
> 
> 
> The 49-year-old RHBOH star headed towards the swanky aircraft proving that she hasn't had to give up her extravagant lifestyle yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


She is pathetic. She has to know how it looks but simply does not care.
On her Twitter and Insta, she is getting heckled left and right and yet she is as combative and vulgar as ever….


----------



## bisousx

She still has the Panthere ring!





https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ds-private-jet-amid-embezzlement-lawsuit.html


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Hit me up Erika, who was your surgeon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126138


Yes!! This was the photo I was referring to! Unrecognizable! Dayum. I’ll have what she’s serving.


----------



## limom

She is punking the public. 
I am even thinking that it might be part of a legal strategy. I can’t get a fair jury, whah whah whah.


----------



## purseinsanity

Tivo said:


> Maybe she landed another whale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika Jayne boards private jet amid embezzlement lawsuit
> 
> 
> The 49-year-old RHBOH star headed towards the swanky aircraft proving that she hasn't had to give up her extravagant lifestyle yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Tone deafness at its finest.


----------



## TC1

I noticed the Bentley Sutton picked Erika up in wasn't the same one she drove with Garcelle. So..they're all punking us at this point. 
There's no way that Tom didn't always speak down to Erika..Bravo just has that one clip to beat like a dead horse to validate how dismissive he was when he didn't have the floor. I'm sure it was always just like that.


----------



## Tivo

TC1 said:


> I noticed the Bentley Sutton picked Erika up in wasn't the same one she drove with Garcelle. So..they're all punking us at this point.
> *There's no way that Tom didn't always speak down to Erika..Bravo just has that one clip to beat like a dead horse to validate how dismissive he was when he didn't have the floor. I'm sure it was always just like that.*


That’s why I’m not buying the “Oh I just got fed up with it” nonsense. And also, “Let me just casually walk out on my insanely powerful husband and all his money (which is the only reason I’m married to him) like it’s no big deal and discard my desperate quest for fame now that I’m knee-deep in it, because I’m so upset he didn’t come to my show.”


----------



## TaylorEsq

I think Crystal using the word violated was completely appropriate given the situation. I felt totally violated when my home was burglarized. Was it sexual in any way? No, but when someone you don't know intrudes your personal and safe space it does make you feel icky. Sutton, who doesn't know Crystal well at all, walks into her bedroom while she's butt naked and makes a comment like, "I don't know what's going on over there", makes it sound like Sutton caught her red handed doing something inappropriate. If I walked in on someone while they were naked, I would have apologized profusely and ran the hell out of there. But Sutton didn't apologize at all when she saw Crystal naked. She made a comment more like she caught Crystal making out with another guy than seeing her naked. 

I'm sure production wanted to make this encounter into a big deal, but Sutton's reaction made an awkward situation even more so. Also, given Crystal's body image issues, I can understand how she would be even more sensitive to having someone she doesn't know seeing her naked. I also think her Chinese culture is a factor in her reaction as well. Crystal isn't like the other housewives on like the OC or NYC where they're running around naked and flashing their breasts every chance they can.


----------



## caramelize126

*Erika Girardi Spotted Boarding Private Jet amid Bankruptcy Case Disputes, Other Legal Drama*
*








						Erika Girardi Spotted Boarding Private Jet amid Bankruptcy Case Disputes, Other Legal Drama
					

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Erika Girardi and her estranged husband Tom are facing various legal controversies, including embezzlement claims




					people.com
				



*She's really not doing herself any favors acting all smug about this. Her behavior is making it harder to believe that she was in the dark this whole time


----------



## Allisonfaye

earthygirl said:


> Is that really, Erika Jayne Girardi??? if so, her transformation is as drastic as Kylie jenner’s!!!



I didn't really think it was her. But if it is, not sure when it was but she was a LOT thinner than she is now.


----------



## floatinglili

TaylorEsq said:


> I think Crystal using the word violated was completely appropriate given the situation. I felt totally violated when my home was burglarized. Was it sexual in any way? No, but when someone you don't know intrudes your personal and safe space it does make you feel icky. Sutton, who doesn't know Crystal well at all, walks into her bedroom while she's butt naked and makes a comment like, "I don't know what's going on over there", makes it sound like Sutton caught her red handed doing something inappropriate. If I walked in on someone while they were naked, I would have apologized profusely and ran the hell out of there. But Sutton didn't apologize at all when she saw Crystal naked. She made a comment more like she caught Crystal making out with another guy than seeing her naked.
> 
> I'm sure production wanted to make this encounter into a big deal, but Sutton's reaction made an awkward situation even more so. Also, given Crystal's body image issues, I can understand how she would be even more sensitive to having someone she doesn't know seeing her naked. I also think her Chinese culture is a factor in her reaction as well. Crystal isn't like the other housewives on like the OC or NYC where they're running around naked and flashing their breasts every chance they can.



I was ranting a bit so I have edited back, my apologies. 

I totally agree with you, Production is likely to have amped the whole thing up to 11 to give her a story line. 
Both Sutton and Crystal are under pressure on this one. 

I honestly hope Crystal emerges from this experience on RHWOBH unscathed. Perhaps the tv hot house is not the best place for her.


----------



## chowlover2

TC1 said:


> I noticed the Bentley Sutton picked Erika up in wasn't the same one she drove with Garcelle. So..they're all punking us at this point.
> There's no way that Tom didn't always speak down to Erika..Bravo just has that one clip to beat like a dead horse to validate how dismissive he was when he didn't have the floor. I'm sure it was always just like that.


That was the moment I lost all respect for Erika. No amount of money would encourage me to stay with a man that spoke to me like that. And the fact that she put up with it for 20+ years makes it even worse.


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> That was the moment I lost all respect for Erika. No amount of money would encourage me to stay with a man that spoke to me like that. And the fact that she put up with it for 20+ years makes it even worse.


It never fails to amaze me what women will tolerate for money.  Being disrespected in any way, abuse, cheating, etc?  I'm so happy my mother drilled it into me to go make my own money no matter what!


----------



## earthygirl

chowlover2 said:


> That was the moment I lost all respect for Erika. No amount of money would encourage me to stay with a man that spoke to me like that. And the fact that she put up with it for 20+ years makes it even worse.


I don’t judge her as much for being a gold digger and putting up with tom’s crap as I do for continuing to flaunt ” her money” and jet setting lifestyle even after these allegations have surfaced. You would think that any sane person would conduct themselves with a little humility and tone it down a bit.  It’s also strange how she is leaning on her housewive “girlfriends” when she’s been a closed book all of these years. I don’t want to hear your side of how you were treated in your marriag...I want to hear some remorse or at least compassion for the real victims in all of this!


----------



## limom

earthygirl said:


> I don’t judge her as much for being a gold digger and putting up with tom’s crap as I do for continuing to flaunt ” her money” and jet setting lifestyle even after these allegations have surfaced. You would think that any sane person would conduct themselves with a little humility and tone it down a bit.  It’s also strange how she is leaning on her housewive “girlfriends” when she’s been a closed book all of these years. I don’t want to hear your side of how you were treated in your marriag...I want to hear some remorse or at least compassion for the real victims in all of this!


She is taunting the victims, imo.
Isn’t she concerned that one of them will go loco and take care of her?


----------



## bagshopr

Did anyone else find Portia's reaction to seeing her sister very odd?


----------



## Tivo

bagshopr said:


> Did anyone else find Portia's reaction to seeing her sister very odd?


I do! Like, is the other sister chopped liver? So dramatic it reminded me of Melania Giudice. Is Porsha a brat?


----------



## bisbee

Tivo said:


> I do! Like, is the other sister chopped liver? So dramatic it reminded me of Melania Giudice. Is Porsha a brat?


Well…I don’t think it’s unusual to have a stronger bond with one sibling…but, her reaction was extreme.  Is she a brat?  Most likely…the youngest child in Kyle’s family (like Kyle was) has been indulged her whole life.


----------



## Swanky

I think Portia sees the one sister a lot, and rarely the other sister. Little girls can be very dramatic! Lol


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Swanky said:


> I think Portia sees the one sister a lot, and rarely the other sister. Little girls can be very dramatic! Lol



thats what I was hoping (because otherwise it was very insulting to the other sister)!


----------



## bisousx

Tivo said:


> I do! Like, is the other sister chopped liver? So dramatic it reminded me of Melania Giudice. Is Porsha a brat?



IMO, yes. I could see how dramatic Portia was even as a kid. I think it’s more attention seeking than bratty, though. Her behavior is like an actress in training. I can’t say I blame any of them, though. Portia being the youngest and the family doing very well financially now, I’m sure they don’t hesitate to spoil their littlest one. It probably doesn’t hurt that she’s Mauricio‘s mini me.


----------



## elle-mo

Absolutely nothing wrong with Portias reaction….if it was, let’s say….a SPIDER! Thats my inner scream when I see a spider.


----------



## LemonDrop

earthygirl said:


> *I don’t judge her as much for being a gold digger and putting up with tom’s crap as I do for continuing to flaunt ” her money” *and jet setting lifestyle even after these allegations have surfaced. You would think that any sane person would conduct themselves with a little humility and tone it down a bit.  It’s also strange how she is leaning on her housewive “girlfriends” when she’s been a closed book all of these years. I don’t want to hear your side of how you were treated in your marriag...I want to hear some remorse or at least compassion for the real victims in all of this!


agreed.  We don't all have the same mental needs.  Financial security and the means to promote her inner passion "Erika Jayne" might have been more important to her than Tom's emotional support.  But it is no coincidence that she finally left him 3 weeks prior to it coming out that he stole from his clients. If it were me, I'd be holed up in my house mediating, doing yoga and drinking wine. I would be  assessing my life and planning my future quietly and humbly.


----------



## limom

LemonDrop said:


> agreed.  We don't all have the same mental needs.  Financial security and the means to promote her inner passion "Erika Jayne" might have been more important to her than Tom's emotional support.  But it is no coincidence that she finally left him 3 weeks prior to it coming out that he stole from his clients. If it were me, I'd be holed up in my house mediating, doing yoga and drinking wine. I would be  assessing my life and planning my future quietly and humbly.


I don’t get her attitude at all.
For a former stripper, she sure is dense.


----------



## TC1

elle-mo said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with Portias reaction….if it was, let’s say….a SPIDER! Thats my inner scream when I see a spider.


yeah, I get that..a short lived scream..not bawling and screaming at the top of your lungs while heaped on the floor. It was way over the top (IMO) perhaps she watched Kyle and Kim child acting reels and got some tips


----------



## baghagg

Portia's screaming was her acting debut; the rest of the family was acting too.  It was painfully obvious..


----------



## limom

Is she still inspiring to an acting career?
Plus, while it was stressful for children to have gone thru the pandemic, her situation was optimal.
Huge house, they were able to travel….and on and on…
So while she was not able to go thru the bat-mitzvah circuit, the sweet 16 parties will be off the chain…
Her sisters seem more balanced…


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Was Maurcio so high he didn't recognize his daughter?


----------



## Tivo

I’m not getting Mauricio “high” vibes. What is he doing that I’m missing?


----------



## 1LV

Glitterandstuds said:


> Was Maurcio so high he didn't recognize his daughter?


I thought he was saying it to get Portia to look outside.


----------



## Swanky

He was , they were surprising her.
He openly admits to smoking and they all joke about it, but I don’t think he’s baked every scene.


----------



## limom

He is high at EVERY SINGLE party.
It is surprising that he agreed to be filmed that way. It is a weird look for a successful business man to look like turtle from Entourage, JMO.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> yeah, I get that..a short lived scream..not bawling and screaming at the top of your lungs while heaped on the floor. It was way over the top (IMO) perhaps she watched Kyle and Kim child acting reels and got some tips





baghagg said:


> Portia's screaming was her acting debut; the rest of the family was acting too.  It was painfully obvious..



Portia has had acting aspirations for several seasons.  Kyle has gotten her acting lessons.  Hopes for her to follow in mommy's footsteps I suppose.  BUT, if that was her acting debut, she was so OTT as to be ridiculous.  It was embarrassing to watch (and painful).


----------



## earthygirl

lulilu said:


> Portia has had acting aspirations for several seasons.  Kyle has gotten her acting lessons.  Hopes for her to follow in mommy's footsteps I suppose.  BUT, if that was her acting debut, she was so OTT as to be ridiculous.  It was embarrassing to watch (and painful).


I hate to criticize a child, but I agree. That behavior was a little extreme...I mean had it been my child I would have been concerned that I am raising a drama queen.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

caramelize126 said:


> *Erika Girardi Spotted Boarding Private Jet amid Bankruptcy Case Disputes, Other Legal Drama*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika Girardi Spotted Boarding Private Jet amid Bankruptcy Case Disputes, Other Legal Drama
> 
> 
> Real Housewives of Beverly Hills star Erika Girardi and her estranged husband Tom are facing various legal controversies, including embezzlement claims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She's really not doing herself any favors acting all smug about this. Her behavior is making it harder to believe that she was in the dark this whole time



There’s no way she was in the dark. Not smart how she’s handling this.


----------



## limom

Bad day for Erika!








						Tom Girardi Victims OK'd To Go After Erika Girardi For Funds - Law360
					

A California bankruptcy judge gave the green light Tuesday to former clients of celebrity lawyer Thomas Girardi to proceed with a collection lawsuit against his estranged wife, "The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" star Erika Girardi.




					www.law360.com


----------



## baghagg

Dorit and PK celebrate _Christmas_???


----------



## bisousx

Does anyone know what those rotating fan things are @ Lisa’s outdoor setup?


----------



## swags

I just have to give props to RHOBH for not being RHONY!
I go back and forth between Sutton and Crystal and this week I’m going to go with Sutton. Kathy calling her Thomasina kicked off yet another round of this crap. Yes Crystal felt violated and yes Sutton is awkward but if someone is that upset, you try to make them feel better. If Crystal had tried to make Sutton think it was no big deal, she’d come out looking like the better person. Instead Crystal looks cold and Sutton looks nutty and yes the leather pants were ugly but sadly so was Sutton’s dress.  I did like Dorits Kelly bag.


----------



## bisousx

Respectfully... Crystal owes Sutton nothing after they’ve discussed this issue so..many.. times. Sutton has been lashing out at Crystal from day one and it’s friggin weird. If Sutton has a problem with the word “violated”, that’s Sutton’s problem. She’s full of issues, clearly.


----------



## swags

bisousx said:


> Respectfully... Crystal owes Sutton nothing after they’ve discussed this issue so..many.. times. Sutton has been lashing out at Crystal from day one and it’s friggin weird. If Sutton has a problem with the word “violated”, that’s Sutton’s problem. She’s full of issues, clearly.


I do get your point. if Crystal hadn’t called Sutton jealous I probably would’ve sided with her this week. Since they are going to rehash it week after week after week.


----------



## floatinglili

I’m sick of Crystal. She’s a spoiled school bully who thinks very highly of herself and horrendously competitive besides. 

I’ll side with the nervous wreck Sutton at least she’s giving been things her best shot. She only raised the ‘violated’ issue after Crystal shopped it all around town. Less two- faced, better humoured and lighter of the two. I think she’d be the better friend.


----------



## luckylove

floatinglili said:


> I’m sick of Crystal. She’s a spoiled school bully who thinks very highly of herself and horrendously competitive besides.
> 
> I’ll side with the nervous wreck Sutton at least she’s giving been things her best shot. She only raised the ‘violated’ issue after Crystal shopped it all around town. Less two- faced, better humoured and lighter of the two. I think she’d be the better friend.



I am not loving Crystal either. She is coming off as aloof, uncompromising and strangely gleeful about causing Sutton any discomfort. She seems to have a sadistic side which is not fun to watch. Only the BH housewives can turn one moment in time into a season's worth of petty storylines. Pantygate, Puppygate and Nakedgate.


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> Does anyone know what those rotating fan things are @ Lisa’s outdoor setup?


Those keep flies away.  I am team Crystal.  Sutton pouting at the table because she was not feeling loved....COME ON!  This is Beverly Hills, Woman, not Buckhead, or some silly pageant, get over yourself.

I LOVE Kathy on this show.  Her house is to die for, her decorating style is finally something that I love instead of all this trendy Million Dollar Listing Crap, the things she says and does not catch are ridiculously funny.  She also dresses appropriately Beverly Hills and not like she is showing up on some sound stage like the other actresses.


----------



## baghagg

haute okole said:


> .
> 
> I LOVE Kathy on this show.  Her house is to die for, her decorating style is finally something that I love instead of all this trendy Million Dollar Listing Crap, the things she says and does not catch are ridiculously funny.  She also dresses appropriately Beverly Hills and not like she is showing up on some sound stage like the other actresses.



Agree with _all_ of this!
Kathy Hilton is the comic relief we never (always) knew we need!!!


----------



## floatinglili

Crystal confuses me. She went behind Sutton’s back in a classic high school move. I can’t fall in with that. 

i would like her better if she had flair. Erica was a great villain - until she went beyond the pale - because there was a humour there. Crystal takes herself very seriously and she is deadly dull. Even her fashion is put together by a stylist. It is obvious to me that the producers are amping this storyline because without it what does she have? I would love to see the pop star brother. Her husband seems nice. But I’m not sure why she is on the show. I hope she and Rinna both leave.


----------



## Prufrock613

bisousx said:


> Does anyone know what those rotating fan things are @ Lisa’s outdoor setup?


They are to keep the flies away. It’s funny b/c I just saw this very thing from Hannah Ferrier of Below Deck Med.









						Hannah Ferrier reveals her surprising new career venture
					

Hannah Ferrier is kicking off the next chapter of her career after leaving Below Deck Mediterranean last year.




					www.google.com


----------



## 336

Sutton I am not fake, I have allergies.
Please.

Crystal is allowed to feel whatever she she feels and if she felt violated that’s okay too. You don’t get to tell someone what they feel or don’t feel or how they’re supposed to feel.

Do we call this violategate?


----------



## floatinglili

Violategate! I love it!
Setting Kathy up to smack Sutton in the face on arrival was a Boss B move no denying that. 
I mean Kathy is gonzo but she did remember to trot that out at the right (pre-arranged?) time which set the Sutton train rolling. 
Then the fact Sutton was left out of the birthday present collaborations - her whole face collapsed - the train has jumped the tracks lol. 
So disappointed in you Sutton!You were doing so well last episode and the edit for this episode has you back to crazy!


----------



## limom

Sutton hates being left out (who doesn’t?) Nevertheless, she needs to learn to modulate her emotions.
Otherwise, she looks childish and unhinged at 50 no less.
Erika, playing the victim.


----------



## Tivo

Thank goodness next week we see some real drama


----------



## swags

Reunion prediction: The first two episodes will be mostly violategate with maybe a segment dedicated to Lipsa discussing Amelia and Scott Disick. The 3rd episode will be Erika. This is just a guess.


----------



## bisousx

Prufrock613 said:


> They are to keep the flies away. It’s funny b/c I just saw this very thing from Hannah Ferrier of Below Deck Med.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah Ferrier reveals her surprising new career venture
> 
> 
> Hannah Ferrier is kicking off the next chapter of her career after leaving Below Deck Mediterranean last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



I *love *it! I’m going to order a few, as I love to eat outside and host dinners at my backyard table. What a pretty way to keep flies away  I was already excited when I discovered mesh food tents, which my husband has banned from the house


----------



## limom

HH had the line of the épi, be careful what you wish for


----------



## SouthTampa

Prufrock613 said:


> They are to keep the flies away. It’s funny b/c I just saw this very thing from Hannah Ferrier of Below Deck Med.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah Ferrier reveals her surprising new career venture
> 
> 
> Hannah Ferrier is kicking off the next chapter of her career after leaving Below Deck Mediterranean last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


I just saw on twitter that Hannah indicated that it was indeed her product on Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


----------



## bisousx

Sutton has a talent of making her problems into everyone else’s problems. I’m getting Brandi vibes, where the current queen of the show adopts a feral creature for her entertainment.


----------



## haute okole

BTW, Garcelle has no room to criticize anybody else’s child when her child acts so horribly on TV and in front of production.  Shame on her.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> BTW, Garcelle has no room to talk about anybody else’s child when her child acts so horribly on TV and in front of production.  Shame on her.



Did anyone catch Crystal’s kids calling the nanny stupid?  I wonder if she didn’t lay the smackdown because the cameras were rolling.. I feel like snatching away her self-proclaimed Tiger Mom title for her kids’ behavior.


----------



## TaylorEsq

I love Kathy Hilton! She cracks me up!

As for Sutton, I don't know why she's even on the show. She doesn't have a husband; she doesn't speak much about family or show her children; we haven't met or seen her with real friends; and the boyfriend from last season is no where to be found. We see nothing about her personal life and relationships. I also found it very odd that Sutton brings gifts to everything but doesn't bring a gift to her friend's birthday party? I think she was so embarrassed for being the only one not to give Garcelle a gift that she went off the deep end and brought up the "violation" argument with Crystal as a deflection.


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> Did anyone catch Crystal’s kids calling the nanny stupid?  I wonder if she didn’t lay the smackdown because the cameras were rolling.. I feel like snatching away her self-proclaimed Tiger Mom title for her kids’ behavior.


Holy Shiz, I would have killed my kids.  My kids called their Nanny and our housekeeper Tita or Auntie in Filipino, even now that one of my kids is an adult and my other one is 16.  So many disrespectful LA brats make me sick.  Yolanda’s kids were so well mannered, and Kyle’s older girls seem OK.


----------



## sdkitty

Coco.lover said:


> Garcelle is BORING. She and Rinna could be replaced.


I probably don't belong on this thread as I don't watch these shows but I do see these women sometimes on WWHL.  I think it's kinda sad that garcelle who was a real actress and is a beautiful woman is doing this now.


----------



## CeeJay

bisousx said:


> I *love *it! I’m going to order a few, as I love to eat outside and host dinners at my backyard table. What a pretty way to keep flies away  I was already excited when I discovered mesh food tents, which my husband has banned from the house
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131052





SouthTampa said:


> I just saw on twitter that Hannah indicated that it was indeed her product on Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


Well, good for her .. *BUT*, this product has been around forever .. it's not like she "invented" it!!!  Heck, we have one from my husband's old days as an Egyptologist/Archeologist that they used when he was on excavation!  

I still think Hannah got a rather rotten deal from Captain Sandy (can't say that I'm a fan of Captain Sandy .. she needs to keep out of her staff's way and do HER job)!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Erika Jayne Breaks Silence on 'Insane' Fraud Lawsuit Amid Tom Divorce
					

Erika Jayne alleged that now-estranged husband Tom Girardi didn’t care about her struggles with depression before their split — read more




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## limom

And just like that she got the boot from Rihanna too!








						'RHOBH' Star Erika Jayne Dropped As Model For Rihanna's Fenty Lingerie Line Amid Embezzlement Scandal
					

The Bravo star's world is crumbling as her husband's creditors start coming after her.




					radaronline.com


----------



## rockhollow

I hope to god that Erika is cringing at watching back this season of the show.
She's trying to make it seem like 'poor her' - having to had to live under Tom's shadow - that is when she wasn't jetting around the world being Erika Jane.
And now she has to live in her tiny 3 bedroom 10K a month house.
Then for her to try and tell everyone that she earned so many coins from all her product promotions, when we all know that she was spending money that Tom stole.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> I hope to god that Erika is cringing at watching back this season of the show.
> She's trying to make it seem like 'poor her' - having to had to live under Tom's shadow - that is when she wasn't jetting around the world being Erika Jane.
> And now she has to live in her tiny 3 bedroom 10K a month house.
> Then for her to try and tell everyone that she earned so many coins from all her product promotions, when we all know that she was spending money that Tom stole.


You can't make this $hit up!


----------



## rockhollow

I am feeling sorry for Sutton. I just don't think she can deal with how cut-throat this housewives are.
I didn't find it at all amusing that again, Kathy called her a peeping Tom. If Kathy has any awareness, she would have seen that Sutton wasn't dealing well with the whole Crystal thing.
Crystal is sure not coming off as likeable, but basks in being Kathy's friend, and thinks that gives her status.
I also read that Crystal is friends with Teddy, someone who had her own problems with Sutton.
Sutton is just not tough enough for this crowd.


----------



## simone72

I’d like to see more of Kathy Hilton’s house I also find her to dress appropriately for her age and figure and I’d rather watch her rummaging through her purse than the stupid Crystal Sutton argument


----------



## limom

The highlight of the week were for sure the Bottega Veneta bag and shoes.
What is the big deal about going to people‘s houses to play tennis?.
While Sutton is mentally fragile, I find Crystal to be smug and unsympathetic.
She is like all the women who play at the 3.0 level when they know they are a comfortable 4.0.
I don’t like them irl and I certainly don’t like them on the TV either.
KH is fake in everything.
I love her blue and white den. Even though, it is the exact same style as my 85 years old mil.
I can see why HH stay married with Lips, she kisses his azz non stop and let him free to be him…
Not a bad deal for both, imo.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Bad day for Erika!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Girardi Victims OK'd To Go After Erika Girardi For Funds - Law360
> 
> 
> A California bankruptcy judge gave the green light Tuesday to former clients of celebrity lawyer Thomas Girardi to proceed with a collection lawsuit against his estranged wife, "The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" star Erika Girardi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.law360.com





When the news broke that she could be held liable to the victims, she posted the instagram above.  I think there's something seriously wrong with her.  Her instagram posts are crazy.   If she is charged and convicted, I think some of them will be relevant to lack of remorse at sentencing.


----------



## tequila29

rockhollow said:


> I hope to god that Erika is cringing at watching back this season of the show.
> She's trying to make it seem like 'poor her' - having to had to live under Tom's shadow - that is when she wasn't jetting around the world being Erika Jane.
> And now she has to live in her tiny 3 bedroom 10K a month house.
> Then for her to try and tell everyone that she earned so many coins from all her product promotions, when we all know that she was spending money that Tom stole.



Her 10K house looked pretty swanky to me! Most people couldn't afford rent of 10K a month and she talks like she's slumming it a little...her other house with Tom seemed dated to me. I like her current house better.


----------



## tequila29

lulilu said:


> When the news broke that she could be held liable to the victims, she posted the instagram above.  I think there's something seriously wrong with her.  Her instagram posts are crazy.   If she is charged and convicted, I think some of them will be relevant to lack of remorse at sentencing.




I'm thinking she will try her best to to hide her assets and then declare bankruptcy and then the victims won't be able to get everything they are owed. So sad the ones who suffered from the plane wreckage are victimized yet again.


----------



## simone72

Y


tequila29 said:


> Her 10K house looked pretty swanky to me! Most people couldn't afford rent of 10K a month and she talks like she's slumming it a little...her other house with Tom seemed dated to me. I like her current house better.


I agree! The best was when she downgraded to a Range Rover smh


----------



## tequila29

simone72 said:


> Y
> 
> I agree! The best was when she downgraded to a Range Rover smh



I know right! A Range Rover is an aspirational car for many and she's all acting like she had to settle for one. I guess she's going to get her comeuppance. It will be interesting to see what kind of car and house she'll have after the dust has settled! She won't even be eligible to be a 'Housewife of BH'! No income, no collabs, no endorsements, no Broadway, no reality show. Oh dear....its all crashing down around her. And Tom's days are numbered literally so he won't have to live long with the consequences. Erika has several decades left....


----------



## SouthTampa

simone72 said:


> I’d like to see more of Kathy Hilton’s house I also find her to dress appropriately for her age and figure and I’d rather watch her rummaging through her purse than the stupid Crystal Sutton argument


I am no longer watching any housewife shows, but I did see a video several years ago of KH’s house, and it was definitely interesting.    The main item I recall is a LARGE claw machine like you would see at an arcade, in her dining room.    She said it was an art installation.     Let’s just say it was an odd item with odd placement.   However, some of her house was quite beautiful. Not sure if the house I saw was where she currently resides.


----------



## SouthTampa

tequila29 said:


> I'm thinking she will try her best to to hide her assets and then declare bankruptcy and then the victims won't be able to get everything they are owed. So sad the ones who suffered from the plane wreckage are victimized yet again.


The good news is that debt obtained through fraud is not dischargeable in bankruptcy.    The issues of her divorce settlement and her individual liabilities will mainly be determined in this bankruptcy action.   This bankruptcy will be litigated over many years.    I think I read yesterday that she just obtained new bankruptcy counsel.     She needs to be well represented, or not  depending on your opinion of her culpability.


----------



## limom

tequila29 said:


> I know right! A Range Rover is an aspirational car for many and she's all acting like she had to settle for one. I guess she's going to get her comeuppance. It will be interesting to see what kind of car and house she'll have after the dust has settled! She won't even be eligible to be a 'Housewife of BH'! No income, no collabs, no endorsements, no Broadway, no reality show. Oh dear....its all crashing down around her. And Tom's days are numbered literally so he won't have to live long with the consequences. Erika has several decades left....


A bus pass is all she needs…
I read that her rental belongs to one of Tom’s associate. So she can miss us all with her unappreciated long suffering life with two housekeepers.
She is such a moron, I can understand why Tom treated her with such disdain.
It is fun to play captain save a ho for a while, but he knew that she did not love him or care enough to take care of her own flesh and blood.
She only care for Erika. Period. 
And we are supposed to care about her?
is she nuts?


----------



## tequila29

SouthTampa said:


> The good news is that debt obtained through fraud is not dischargeable in bankruptcy.    The issues of her divorce settlement and her individual liabilities will mainly be determined in this bankruptcy action.   This bankruptcy will be litigated over many years.    I think I read yesterday that she just obtained new bankruptcy counsel.     She needs to be well represented, or not  depending on your opinion of her culpability.



Wow! It sounds like you're a lawyer and know what you're talking about! That's good she can't dodge her liabilities by filing her bankruptcy. I don't hate or like her. She is just entertaining to watch. But living a lavish life off of the money that belong to others is totally wrong.


----------



## SouthTampa

tequila29 said:


> Wow! It sounds like you're a lawyer and know what you're talking about! That's good she can't dodge her liabilities by filing her bankruptcy. I don't hate or like her. She is just entertaining to watch. But living a lavish life off of the money that belong to others is totally wrong.


I will take the fifth


----------



## Tivo

TaylorEsq said:


> I love Kathy Hilton! She cracks me up!
> 
> As for Sutton, I don't know why she's even on the show. She doesn't have a husband; she doesn't speak much about family or show her children; we haven't met or seen her with real friends; and the boyfriend from last season is no where to be found. We see nothing about her personal life and relationships. I also found it very odd that Sutton brings gifts to everything but doesn't bring a gift to her friend's birthday party? I think she was so embarrassed for being the only one not to give Garcelle a gift that she went off the deep end and brought up the "violation" argument with Crystal as a deflection.


Why didn’t she have a birthday gift? I smell producer shenanigans…


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I just caught up with the show. 

Ummmm first of all Sutton is unhinged and she lost her $hit when Crystal gave Garcelle the diamond ring, you can see it in her eyes that's when she flipped. She did not call Crystals pants ugly while wearing that hideous dress. Lawwwwwd

also Crystal is hella UNBOTHERED and I Stan her LOL


----------



## earthygirl

Glitterandstuds said:


> I just caught up with the show.
> 
> Ummmm first of all Sutton is unhinged and she lost her $hit when Crystal gave Garcelle the diamond ring, you can see it in her eyes that's when she flipped. She did not call Crystals pants ugly while wearing that hideous dress. Lawwwwwd
> 
> also Crystal is hella UNBOTHERED and I Stan her LOL


I agree with your sentiments...and I don’t understand why Sutton feels the need to criticize someone else’s fashion choices when she wore a waiters uniform in the previous episode—-slacks aNd a white button down with a hideous giant bow across her chest. That‘s no present!!  Couture or not, that outfit needs to be donated!


----------



## floatinglili

Tivo said:


> Thank goodness next week we[/QUOTE





Tivo said:


> Why didn’t she have a birthday gift? I smell producer shenanigans…


Yes poor Sutton lives and dies for this gifting stuff. And she’s given those women some pretty nice gifts in the past as well. And she was making a nice friendship with Garcelle earlier in the season as well. I didn’t understand her not getting the birthday memo either.


----------



## floatinglili

earthygirl said:


> I agree with your sentiments...and I don’t understand why Sutton feels the need to criticize someone else’s fashion choices when she wore a waiters uniform in the previous episode—-slacks aNd a white button down with a hideous giant bow across her chest. That‘s no present!!  Couture or not, that outfit needs to be donated!


I can see why people would think Sutton’s fashion is silly. It is bright, quirky and she has a difficult figure to dress. Tbh though I appreciate it - something refreshingly different from the safe, ‘Hollywood’ dressing we usually see in this show.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love Rinna’s backyard! Wow! So beautiful.

Who is Honkey Dorey? 

Erika’s outfit reminded me of the kids movie Descendants. Yo! She literally stole from their costume designer.
I like her new home a lot tho.

Oh dear Lord I hope when I’m menopausing I don’t pull a Sutton. I’m so close to that age. Please dear God! Slap me or make me trip or something if you have to so I can pull myself together.
Can I still get on Sutton’s gift giving list! Her gifts are amazing!

Soooo I actually got teary eyed (see menopause is close for me), when Portia saw her sister. Dramatic? Sure! But also sweet especially when she realized they couldn’t hug and she said, that was worse than her being away! Awww … Portia is just like her mom Kyle so it makes sense to me.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Dorit…she’s an entire vibe. I thought Beverly Beach was a bust?! Especially with the lawsuits. When she was going on and on in the car on the way to Rinna’s and Kyle was just like, uh huh. So how is she a designer if she doesn’t design? Sew? Draw? Illustrate? Is she just slapping her name on the bridal gowns?


----------



## earthygirl

floatinglili said:


> I can see why people would think Sutton’s fashion is silly. It is bright, quirky and she has a difficult figure to dress. Tbh though I appreciate it - something refreshingly different from the safe, ‘Hollywood’ dressing we usually see in this show.


I can appreciate quirky style...I just think her attitude is a bit pretentious when it comes to clothing. I also thought It was a childish when she insulted crystal’s leather pants...but then again crystal saying “you’re just jealous” was also kind of juvenile!


----------



## sgj99

meluvs2shop said:


> Dorit…she’s an entire vibe. I thought Beverly Beach was a bust?! Especially with the lawsuits. When she was going on and on in the car on the way to Rinna’s and Kyle was just like, uh huh. So how is she a designer if she doesn’t design? Sew? Draw? Illustrate? Is she just slapping her name on the bridal gowns?


She kept going on and on about her life as a designer, all her accomplishments and how fashionable she is along with being an artist.  She is my least favorite as far as fashion goes.  It’s easy to go to one label and wear it head to toe with no thought.  That’s not fashionable, that’s a walk-in advertisement.  A truly fashionable woman (IMO) mixes pieces by different designers or better yet high-end and low-end pieces and looks pulled together.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

meluvs2shop said:


> Dorit…she’s an entire vibe. I thought Beverly Beach was a bust?! Especially with the lawsuits. When she was going on and on in the car on the way to Rinna’s and Kyle was just like, uh huh. So how is she a designer if she doesn’t design? Sew? Draw? Illustrate? Is she just slapping her name on the bridal gowns?


I think she does sketch stuff. I know many people who buy from her and say the stuff is amazing


----------



## floatinglili

earthygirl said:


> I can appreciate quirky style...I just think her attitude is a bit pretentious when it comes to clothing. I also thought It was a childish when she insulted crystal’s leather pants...but then again crystal saying “you’re just jealous” was also kind of juvenile!


Yeah her fashion is pretentious not gonna lie - I guess she feels she has earned it (or at least paid for it - what with her shop and frequent shopping expeditions. Featuring in the dolce and gabana book is pretty cool. I have enjoyed that connection  with the private shopping, it’s what I watch these shows for. At least she chooses her own clothes?? 
The leather pants insult i actually thought that was pretty clever non-insult under pressure. What else could she say? Damn you for your high school bully tactics of exclusion and public humiliation lol.


----------



## tequila29

TaylorEsq said:


> I also found it very odd that Sutton brings gifts to everything but doesn't bring a gift to her friend's birthday party? I think she was so embarrassed for being the only one not to give Garcelle a gift that she went off the deep end and brought up the "violation" argument with Crystal as a deflection.



This! I think Sutton was pushed over the edge by Crystal's smugness of coordinating a gift for Garcelle with Kyle and Kathy and Sutton, meanwhile, brought nothing. It was subtle because it happened so quickly but Sutton was like 'goshdarnit! I didn't bring a gift..."
Sutton is famous for over-gifting the other housewives so its weird she didn't bring Garcelle anything for her birthday...and they're friends! So she turned her embarrassment and perceived thoughtlessness of not bringing a gift into her being mad and upset about Crystal.
Having said that though, Crystal can be rude (she laughs at Sutton in a condescending way) and does not try to get along. Crystal comes across to me as a mean girl. And the comment about Sutton being jealous of her - where did that come from? What would Sutton be jealous about Crystal for? Seriously, I, like Sutton, was dumbfounded by that comment.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Glitterandstuds said:


> I think she does sketch stuff. I know many people who buy from her and say the stuff is amazing


I did not know. Ty for clarifying. She should wear her own designs more often then. Obviously with all her designer stuff from head to toe I assume she can afford to have her own clothes made then. Plus how cool would that be! Oh I love what you are wearing! Where did you get it? Oh this?! I made it. LA women would be all over that ish.


----------



## luckylove

tequila29 said:


> This! I think Sutton was pushed over the edge by Crystal's smugness of coordinating a gift for Garcelle with Kyle and Kathy and Sutton, meanwhile, brought nothing. It was subtle because it happened so quickly but Sutton was like 'goshdarnit! I didn't bring a gift..."
> Sutton is famous for over-gifting the other housewives so its weird she didn't bring Garcelle anything for her birthday...and they're friends! So she turned her embarrassment and perceived thoughtlessness of not bringing a gift into her being mad and upset about Crystal.
> Having said that though, Crystal can be rude (she laughs at Sutton in a condescending way) and does not try to get along. Crystal comes across to me as a mean girl. And the comment about Sutton being jealous of her - where did that come from? What would Sutton be jealous about Crystal for? Seriously, I, like Sutton, was dumbfounded by that comment.



.... I have to add I kind of thought Sutton's come back was kind of funny! The "jealous" accusation was pretty out in left field and I enjoyed Sutton's comeback on the ugly pants....


----------



## baghagg

Tivo said:


> Why didn’t she have a birthday gift? I smell producer shenanigans…


100%!


----------



## floatinglili

You have to wonder whether the producers did set this up:

Hit 1 Kathy’s punch in the face on arrival - what could Sutton possibly say in response to this power move?

Hit 2 Then the discover that her genuine friend Garcelle was having a birthday celebration- everyone else knew - no present from the Southern Lady! Mega embarrassing!

Then Hit 3 - icing on the cake - Sutton discovers that her other closest ally in the show, Kyle, has abandoned her to fall in with ‘the Mean Girl posse’ and the birthday surprise.

An episode ago Sutton had the impromptu support of the group - didn’t think to leverage it though did she. Someone else got lobbying!

The result was a master class in ‘social group networking’. No wonder Mrs Leather Pants had a smile / smirk on her face.


----------



## bisousx

.


floatinglili said:


> You have to wonder whether the producers did set this up:
> 
> Hit 1 Kathy’s punch in the face on arrival - what could Sutton possibly say in response to this power move?
> 
> Hit 2 Then the discover that her genuine friend Garcelle was having a birthday celebration- everyone else knew - no present from the Southern Lady! Mega embarrassing!
> 
> Then Hit 3 - icing on the cake - Sutton discovers that her other closest ally in the show, Kyle, has abandoned her to fall in with ‘the Mean Girl posse’ and the birthday surprise.
> 
> An episode ago Sutton had the impromptu support of the group - didn’t think to leverage it though did she. Someone else got lobbying!
> 
> The result was a master class in ‘social group networking’. No wonder Mrs Leather Pants had a smile / smirk on her face.



You forgot to mention Kathy twisting the knife while Sutton’s allergies were flaring up behind the bar. 
“Who’s Hunky Dory?”  I know who to ask when I need refresher courses on how to artfully play dumb and get away with it.


----------



## floatinglili

bisousx said:


> .
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention Kathy twisting the knife while Sutton’s allergies were flaring up behind the bar.
> “Who’s Hunky Dory?”  I know who to ask when I need refresher courses on how to artfully play dumb and get away with it.


Ooh yes how could I forget that??!
What a classic line!! Amazing actually.
I have to come clean and say I originally interpreted that on face value - assuming Kathy has a combo of no-glasses (blindness) and high maybe on a ‘mother’s little helper’ antidepressant type medication but now I see your scenario is much more on point.
ok, starting to ‘get’ Kathy a bit better now.

Kathy seems to really hate Sutton. Not a good enemy to make.


----------



## limom

Crystal accessed the situation correctly. Sutton was jealous of the fact that the girls coordinated and bought gifts jointly.
I don’t know if it was intentional or happenstance but it stung Sutton to the delight of Crystal.
Why does she have to be so smug about it though? It is like triumphing over a ten years old.
Bisousx is right Kathy's playing dumb. Not a fan of that move, it is a throw back and antiquated move.
But at least, she is bringing a new vibe to the show.


----------



## earthygirl

limom said:


> Crystal accessed the situation correctly. Sutton was jealous of the fact that the girls coordinated and bought gifts jointly.
> I don’t know if it was intentional or happenstance but it stung Sutton to the delight of Crystal.
> Why does she have to be so smug about it though? It is like triumphing over a ten years old.
> Bisousx is right Kathy's playing dumb. Not a fan of that move, it is a throw back and antiquated move.
> But at least, she is bringing a new vibe to the show.


Reading these comments it really does seem like it was everyone against Sutton.  They know she’s highly sensitive to being left out and they intentionally left her out of the gift giving.  Crystal’s smugness was annoying and Kathy clearly was poking the bear on her behalf. I like Kathy but I wouldn’t want her in my life...she is very sharp witted and seems very calculated.
It seems Kathy has taken LVP’s place as the puppeteer!


----------



## limom

earthygirl said:


> Reading these comments it really does seem like it was everyone against Sutton.  They know she’s highly sensitive to being left out and they intentionally left her out of the gift giving.  Crystal’s smugness was annoying and Kathy clearly was poking the bear on her behalf. I like Kathy but I wouldn’t want her in my life...she is very sharp witted and seems very calculated.
> It seems Kathy has taken LVP’s place as the puppeteer!


Kathy is clearly a mean woman. She happily announced to Kyle that Kim changed her phone number without informing her.
Kyle was hurt.
Also, when she barged in during the Christmas photo shoot, like the Queen of Sheba. Mauricio wisely left the space hastily.
This family appears so competitive and cut throat. Kathy uninvited Kyle ‘s family at Nicki‘s wedding because Maurice had left the firm.
Hopefully Kyle and Kim were able to foster a kinder relationship between their children.
The Hilton kids are horrible toward one another and humanity in general, imo.


----------



## 336

It was actually Kathy that triggered Sutton by calling her Tomasina and Sutton took it out on Crystal.

Crystal is coming on as a new cast member with a diamond and friends with Kathy and others while Sutton is still technically a friend of, even though she was around last season, maybe that’s the “you’re just jealous” Crystal was referring to


----------



## meluvs2shop

floatinglili said:


> You have to wonder whether the producers did set this up:
> 
> Hit 1 Kathy’s punch in the face on arrival - what could Sutton possibly say in response to this power move?
> 
> Hit 2 Then the discover that her genuine friend Garcelle was having a birthday celebration- everyone else knew - no present from the Southern Lady! Mega embarrassing!
> 
> Then Hit 3 - icing on the cake - Sutton discovers that her other closest ally in the show, Kyle, has abandoned her to fall in with ‘the Mean Girl posse’ and the birthday surprise.
> 
> An episode ago Sutton had the impromptu support of the group - didn’t think to leverage it though did she. Someone else got lobbying!
> 
> The result was a master class in ‘social group networking’. No wonder Mrs Leather Pants had a smile / smirk on her face.


I do agree this is a set up! Sutton ALWAYS has a gift for someone. So it’s odd that she didn’t have one for Garcelle- her actual friend. Plus when they showed an earlier scene Rinna was saying to the group let’s all celebrate her bday and bring a gift if you want to. Sutton was part of that conversation. So yeah, it’s a set up. I’m telling you this season it’s so easy to pick those up.
Erika actually looked uncomfortable at Kathy’s home after that awful attempt at tennis. I can’t explain. Answering questions in a fake way. Probably bc she doesn’t really know those two women so again- odd scene. All the scenes with Erika this season are awkward to watch.  And personally if I was that bad at tennis (which I am- I almost had to retake the course in college during my last semester!) I would not play doubles. Maybe singles with a friend who can teach me. I know that scene was meant to be funny but I didn’t laugh. I was like, this is the best they could do?!


----------



## bisbee

I liked Crystal at first, but now I see her as the “mean girl” that she is.  She seems to truly enjoy upsetting Sutton, who admittedly is an easy target.  Crystal seems to be a cold b**ch.  I think it took me some time to really see that.


----------



## bagsforme

Tivo said:


> Why didn’t she have a birthday gift? I smell producer shenanigans…



I agree but she was in the group when Kyle mentioned "bring a gift or not".


----------



## limom

Plus Dorit brought her own solo gift.
So yes, the hoopla might have been some producers shenanigans but Sutton and Crystal reaction to it were not.
Out of all of them, Dorit seems the most balanced and normal. Where is her British accent?
And I have never seen any of her fashions anywhere, where are her lines sold?


----------



## lulilu

Glitterandstuds said:


> I think she does sketch stuff. I know many people who buy from her and say the stuff is amazing



Where have you seen her designs?




bisousx said:


> .You forgot to mention Kathy twisting the knife while Sutton’s allergies were flaring up behind the bar.
> “Who’s Hunky Dory?”  I know who to ask when I need refresher courses on how to artfully play dumb and get away with it.



Kathy is a very mean person.  She tried to hurt Kyle about Kim changing her phone number.  She uninvited Kyle to a family wedding.  And there are books about that family that show how awful they are.  I assume Paris learned the dumb blonde routine at her mother's knee. (who's hunky dory?  really?  is she a big fake or just an idiot?) At least Paris seems nice on occasion.


----------



## limom

Paris is the child who got the most of Kathy wrath. In the doc, Nikki clearly became Big Kathy #3.
The brother is on the greasy Davis’ vein.
BUT, Paris had no problem being absolutely vicious toward her party friends…
They are all people no one would want to associate with…
Rick Hilton got removed from the will.
They are pretty much Getty like.
I wonder how Nikki gets treated by the British Rothschild?


----------



## caramelize126

limom said:


> Paris is the child who got the most of Kathy wrath. In the doc, Nikki clearly became Big Kathy #3.
> The brother is on the greasy Davis’ vein.
> BUT, Paris had no problem being absolutely vicious toward her party friends…
> They are all people no one would want to associate with…
> Rick Hilton got removed from the will.
> They are pretty much Getty like.
> I wonder how Nikki gets treated by the British Rothschild?



I agree- Kathy is not nice. 
None of the Hilton children seem very nice either. Paris in particular seems to use and discard friends- we have never seen her post any pictures or ever talk about childhood friends- because she doesnt have any. Only now is she buddying up to Kim K again because its lucrative.

I think Nicky lucked out and doesnt really have much contact with James's extended family. She seems close to James's sisters but I read somewhere that James's father was always a bit cut off from the rest of the Rothschild family. James's mom is a Guinness heiress. I wonder what they think of the Hiltons.


----------



## rockhollow

I wonder if Sutton just didn't hear when Rinna was telling the ladies about her party. The ladies were all over talking each and Sutton might have missed it.
So when she arrived at the party and saw that Kathy, Crystal and Kyle went together to buy a gift, she again felt left out and got into her feelings. As a generous gift giver, this would have been a big slight for Sutton.

I do think that Kathy considers herself the Grand Dame of the show. Sutton is not so awestruck with Kathy and I think this is not to Kathy's liking - she wants all the ladies to follow her.


----------



## bisousx

I doubt Sutton’s previous gifts were paid out of her own pocket. They screamed product placement, gifted by the designers and then monogrammed for the cast members.    

Sutton must have missed the memo about it being a celebration for Garcelle’s birthday, especially if the gift reminder from Lisa Rinna was announced after a dozen bottles of wine (Kyle was close to TKO on the car ride home with Sutton).


----------



## swags

I think what really upset Sutton was that she thought Kyle was her friend more than Crystals. This is where I think the producer came in and told Kyle to go in with the other two on a gift.


----------



## limom

How do you go to a birthday party empty handed though?
What is a birkin party?


----------



## Abba13

bisousx said:


> Respectfully... Crystal owes Sutton nothing after they’ve discussed this issue so..many.. times. Sutton has been lashing out at Crystal from day one and it’s friggin weird. If Sutton has a problem with the word “violated”, that’s Sutton’s problem. She’s full of issues, clearly.


I'm on Sutton's side.  Crystal is barreling down on her defense with using such a powerful word, she knows it and seems to be enjoying it too much.  Frankly I find Crystal's cruelty abusive.  She translated an awkward moment into a filthy one.  Crystal is a smart woman.  She knows what she was doing.  Shameful.


----------



## floatinglili

Garcelle’s birthday party got cancelled on the planning stages due to COVID and Lisa’s was a Harry Hamlin bolognaise get together - the birthday cake was a surprise for Garcelle to help make up for her cancelled birthday party. 
I loved Harry Hamlin in this! Lisa’s best asset is definitely HH. 


limom said:


> How do you go to a birthday party empty handed though?
> What is a birkin party?


----------



## floatinglili

swags said:


> I think what really upset Sutton was that she thought Kyle was her friend more than Crystals. This is where I think the producer came in and told Kyle to go in with the other two on a gift.


And then to have Kyle gently explain to Sutton about Crystal’s feelings and Crystal’s perspective and why Crystal  wanted to keep using the word - previously Kyle was seeing things Sutton’s way - this is classic high school clique stuff - divide and conquer. 
Sutton’s ears are burning and she was already lonely.


----------



## haute okole

Abba13 said:


> I'm on Sutton's side.  Crystal is barreling down on her defense with using such a powerful word, she knows it and seems to be enjoying it too much.  Frankly I find Crystal's cruelty abusive.  She translated an awkward moment into a filthy one.  Crystal is a smart woman.  She knows what she was doing.  Shameful.


I am watching the show out of order, so I just caught the show when Sutton wore the Big Bow.  Sutton scored some great points by standing up to Crystal and then gave back ALL of her power and buried herself at Rinna’s BBQ.  Her embarrassment stemmed from her failure to give her best friend in the group a birthday gift and she passively and aggressively blames Crystal for her bad mood.  However, I just found out that one of my best friends is friends with Sutton, and adores her.  So by association, I must be team Sutton, although I am Asian...so torn, lol.


----------



## bisousx

Abba13 said:


> I'm on Sutton's side.  Crystal is barreling down on her defense with using such a powerful word, she knows it and seems to be enjoying it too much.  Frankly I find Crystal's cruelty abusive.  She translated an awkward moment into a filthy one.  Crystal is a smart woman.  She knows what she was doing.  Shameful.



I’m not Team Sutton in this fight, although I find her anxious personality cute and quirky otherwise. I would not be kind towards someone who has lashed out at me for 5 events in a row, including in my home and while I’m sitting there minding my own business. I get why Crystal is smirking at Sutton.. Crystal didn’t even need to lift a finger before Sutton snapped _yet again._


----------



## Abba13

sgj99 said:


> *I hate Dorit covered head to toe in Louis Vuitton at the cocktail gathering last night.  She looked ridiculous.  Also aren’t she and PK renting their house?  Did they really spend a ton doing the renovations she showed last season?
> 
> *I like Sutton.  I don’t know know why but I do.
> 
> *Kathy cracks me up!  She doesn’t try so hard like the others do and comes across as so much more real.
> 
> *Ericka gets no sympathy from me.  And her revelations about her marriage was just for image control.  She needs to slink off in humility and find an honest man to pat-the-puss.


LOL!!!!  I almost spit my coffee out reading your last line.  Hysterically put!  

I too like Sutton. Is she an emotional wreck right now?  Yes.  I find her inner struggles in need of sympathy.  Been on that road.  It's tough.  She'll get through it with kindness from others.  Crystal represents those who prefer to humiliate weaknesses in others.


----------



## pjhm

Abba13 said:


> I'm on Sutton's side.  Crystal is barreling down on her defense with using such a powerful word, she knows it and seems to be enjoying it too much.  Frankly I find Crystal's cruelty abusive.  She translated an awkward moment into a filthy one.  Crystal is a smart woman.  She knows what she was doing.  Shameful.


I'm on Sutton's side in this issue too because her intent was to return Crystal's coat in an act of kindness. But think they are both highly insecure women who need years of intensive therapy.


----------



## lulilu

Do we know in what order these various scenes and outings were shot?  And what Sutton knew when?

Kyle was gaslighting her -- first she thinks Crystal is wrong, then Crystal is right.  Or vice versa?  Who knows when these discussions took place.

All I believe it that Kyle is the producers mouth piece and sh1t stirrer.  She will say or do anything to stay relevant and keep that diamond.


----------



## swags

limom said:


> How do you go to a birthday party empty handed though?
> What is a birkin party?


Everyone brings the birthday girl a Birkin?


----------



## caramelize126

Sutton is a little kooky and has some issues but she does not come off as a malicious person at all. And i feel like she will be the one thrown under the bus this season, which is unfortunate.

There was no need for Crystal to use the word "violate" after Sutton explained multiple times that she knocked and thought she heard Crystal say "come in" when in reality Crystal was on the phone with someone else. It's clearly a misunderstanding. With today's cancel culture i can see why Sutton would be afraid to be associated with that word. Kathy walked in on Sutton while she was changing and no one made an issue out of it. I think Crystal already had an issue with Sutton and this walk-in situation was an opportunity to get back at her.

Also, who walks around naked in their room when there arent locks on the door and tons of camera crew around the house?

Why Crystal had to go around talking to everyone about how upset she was is puzzling to me. She comes off as a mean girl. So does Kathy with her Thomasina comments. Why keep saying it if you know it upsets Sutton? If Crystal really wants to end this, say invasion of privacy instead of violate. But she doesnt want to end it- this is her storyline for the season.


----------



## maris.crane

For someone who likes to crow about their exquisite Southern manners, Sutton sure has a habit of (selfishly) making events all about her. Way to ruin a good time. 

#TeamCrystal


----------



## 336

Also re Crystal’s smiling/ smirking - I get very uncomfortable when I am put into hostile situations and I’m not sure if it’s an Asian thing but I tend to smile out of anxiousness due to the situation, I think it’s because I try to remain calm and not escalate the situation by looking scared or angry.

There’s actually something called nervous laughter which is a physical reaction to stress, confusion, or anxiety etc.

I laughed during the movie Hereditary - which really isn’t funny at all lol and I had to double check that I wasn’t a complete psycho, which is how I found out about it


----------



## bisousx

336 said:


> Also re Crystal’s smiling/ smirking - I get very uncomfortable when I am put into hostile situations and I’m not sure if it’s an Asian thing but I tend to smile out of anxiousness due to the situation, I think it’s because I try to remain calm and not escalate the situation by looking scared or angry.
> 
> There’s actually something called nervous laughter which is a physical reaction to stress, confusion, or anxiety etc.
> 
> I laughed during the movie Hereditary - which really isn’t funny at all lol and I had to double check that I wasn’t a complete psycho, which is how I found out about it



True. I feel like Crystal is realizing a pattern in Sutton’s behavior and she’s content to let the chips fall by themselves. Why should Crystal soothe Sutton when history predicts Sutton will turn around and bite her yet again?

I noticed that Crystal looked uncomfortable whenever Kathy says “Thomasina”... it doesn’t look like Crystal asked Kathy to stab Sutton with that nickname. Kathy is mean all on her own.  From what I can see, Crystal tried numerous times to move on from this topic but Sutton won’t let go or accept the situation for what it is.

Unpopular opinion here but I don’t see cruelty in Crystal so far - she may react to Sutton’s antics in a huff because she doesn’t have the patience of a saint. But she’s already apologized, sat down and talked it out with Sutton numerous times, conceded at the table that Sutton didn’t have ill intentions with the coat. None of this was good enough for Sutton to move on and accept that not everyone will have the same experiences, nor be your instant bff.


----------



## Abba13

336 said:


> Also re Crystal’s smiling/ smirking - I get very uncomfortable when I am put into hostile situations and I’m not sure if it’s an Asian thing but I tend to smile out of anxiousness due to the situation, I think it’s because I try to remain calm and not escalate the situation by looking scared or angry.
> 
> There’s actually something called nervous laughter which is a physical reaction to stress, confusion, or anxiety etc.
> 
> I laughed during the movie Hereditary - which really isn’t funny at all lol and I had to double check that I wasn’t a complete psycho, which is how I found out about it


Good points.  Although, if Crystal had only smiled and kept her mouth shut your theory would be valid.


----------



## 336

Abba13 said:


> Good points.  Although, if Crystal had only smiled and kept her mouth shut your theory would be valid.


She’s apologised, sat down and spoken to her about it but Sutton keeps ruining every event since then. Why should she apologise for feeling violated? This is how she feels and she can feel however she wants.
People react to situations differently and if Crystal felt violated, that’s how she felt. She already conceded that it wasn’t malicious. Yet every time since Crystal has seen since Sutton since the incident she’s gone off at her. How many times can you deal with someone who goes from 0-100 like that? Frankly I’d be over it too and if it was me I would have told her where to go. 

Sutton flew off the handle at Crystal over a comment that Kathy made and has been triggered and reacted many times in the last couple of episodes and I suspect there are other issues but I guess these are the rules for violategate/ puppygate/ pantygate.


----------



## bisousx

Abba13 said:


> Good points.  Although, if Crystal had only smiled and kept her mouth shut your theory would be valid.



Just curious, is there a reason why Crystal should have kept her mouth shut and keep taking the hits?


----------



## floatinglili

Crystal took a hit episodes ago when she saw the other women were supporting Sutton in wishing her to use alternatives to the word violate. That was the only time I have felt she was on the back foot (apart from the experience in itself of course).

Crystal feels aggrieved, it is her experience and she feels her aggravation outstrips any issues Sutton may be having. She did apologise (kinda) in public about ‘Sutton feeling this way’ etc but there was no real credibility there.
She has been filmed promising to ‘move on’, ‘keep between ourselves’ etc then discussing it in detail in many private sessions with the other cast members.

I totally agree that Sutton looks like she is flogging a dead horse at the Lisa bbq - it was really irritating.
But my impression from the series is that it is Crystal that has been really making this a big deal. She even raised her eating disorder issues as part of her experience here! It is a bit unhinged and I’m going with ‘the producer’ theory.

I’m thinking Crystal is one of those who might generally avoid direct conflict where she is not confident of a win - a public ‘loss’ would be humiliating and could lead to diminished social standing - but will bide her time, ‘build her truth’  and loves to throw shade when the ‘enemy’ is out of earshot.

Her process has worked. Why not? Working ‘the back room’ is an approach much loved by high school girls and politicians alike. The issue remains alive and it was the powerful Crystal posse which brought it.


----------



## earthygirl

pjhm said:


> I'm on Sutton's side in this issue too because her intent was to return Crystal's coat in an act of kindness. But think they are both highly insecure women who need years of intensive therapy.


I agree wholeheartedly! That is the root of their issues. They are both


caramelize126 said:


> Sutton is a little kooky and has some issues but she does not come off as a malicious person at all. And i feel like she will be the one thrown under the bus this season, which is unfortunate.
> 
> There was no need for Crystal to use the word "violate" after Sutton explained multiple times that she knocked and thought she heard Crystal say "come in" when in reality Crystal was on the phone with someone else. It's clearly a misunderstanding. With today's cancel culture i can see why Sutton would be afraid to be associated with that word. Kathy walked in on Sutton while she was changing and no one made an issue out of it. I think Crystal already had an issue with Sutton and this walk-in situation was an opportunity to get back at her.
> 
> Also, who walks around naked in their room when there arent locks on the door and tons of camera crew around the house?
> 
> Why Crystal had to go around talking to everyone about how upset she was is puzzling to me. She comes off as a mean girl. So does Kathy with her Thomasina comments. Why keep saying it if you know it upsets Sutton? If Crystal really wants to end this, say invasion of privacy instead of violate. But she doesnt want to end it- this is her storyline for the season.



what was crystal’s issue with Sutton?  Was it that convo about Sutton not seeing color?  i can’t remember now if that happened before or after the accidental walk in.


----------



## 336

This is nothing new for Sutton, remember last season “I’m gonna freak the f..k out!”
At Rinnas daughters event and Dorit was like “what is wrong with you?”

maybe she’s taking a page from Camille; act full crazy and Andy might give you a diamond


----------



## bisousx

floatinglili said:


> Crystal took a hit episodes ago when she saw the other women were supporting Sutton in wishing her to use alternatives to the word violate. That was the only time I have felt she was on the back foot (apart from the experience in itself of course).
> 
> Crystal feels aggrieved, it is her experience and she feels her aggravation outstrips any issues Sutton may be having. She did apologise (kinda) in public about ‘Sutton feeling this way’ etc but there was no real credibility there.
> She has been filmed promising to ‘move on’, ‘keep between ourselves’ etc then discussing it in detail in many private sessions with the other cast members.
> 
> I totally agree that Sutton looks like she is flogging a dead horse at the Lisa bbq - it was really irritating.
> But my impression from the series is that it is Crystal that has been really making this a big deal. She even raised her eating disorder issues as part of her experience here! It is a bit unhinged and I’m going with ‘the producer’ theory.
> 
> I’m thinking Crystal is one of those who might generally avoid direct conflict where she is not confident of a win - a public ‘loss’ would be humiliating and could lead to diminished social standing - but will bide her time, ‘build her truth’  and loves to throw shade when the ‘enemy’ is out of earshot.
> 
> Her process has worked. Why not? Working ‘the back room’ is an approach much loved by high school girls and politicians alike. The issue remains alive and it was the powerful Crystal posse which brought it.



Your take is very interesting! It could be plausible, especially if there’s much more behind the scenes that they didn’t air.

And I’m sure it wasn’t your intention, but your last two paragraphs made me like Crystal even more  if she’s as ruthless and calculating as a politician.

I don’t think this has been discussed yet either, but being in control of your emotions is sort of an unspoken virtue in east Asian cultures. I can understand Crystal’s perma-look of disdain towards Sutton’s tantrums.

If I had meltdown after meltdown a la Sutton around my friends and family, I’d be on the receiving end of those looks and scoffs as well. I don’t think those facial expressions alone make Crystal cruel or mean girlish.. Sutton’s kind of behavior is really out there for some.


----------



## baghagg

earthygirl said:


> what was crystal’s issue with Sutton?  Was it that convo about Sutton not seeing color?  i can’t remember now if that happened before or after the accidental walk in.



The "seeing color" convo happened right before the return of the coat



336 said:


> This is nothing new for Sutton, remember last season “I’m gonna freak the f..k out!”


Sutton never actually said those exact words - that was Dorit's version of what Sutton said, which Dorit repeated over and over until the viewers believed Sutton actually said it.


----------



## floatinglili

My own participation in this thread makes me think of the seventies song ‘mama we’re all crazy’ lol

Cultural values can be ingrained but Crystal’s stiff upper lip in public is offset by the hysteria of her behind- the-back claims. 
How can goodwill, social cohesion or even closure take place in such an environment?
Power struggles for their own sake are boring to me, which is why I got sick of the b*tchy girls in high school. And yes you are right - I don’t admire politicians either haha


----------



## floatinglili

336 said:


> This is nothing new for Sutton, remember last season “I’m gonna freak the f..k out!”
> At Rinnas daughters event and Dorit was like “what is wrong with you?”
> 
> maybe she’s taking a page from Camille; act full crazy and Andy might give you a diamond


I did a double take with Dorit on that one. She has been on the receiving end of enough nasty behaviour herself - but she threw Sutton under the bus quick smart.


----------



## capriblue

I noticed on IG that Rinna, Kyle, Dorit and their hubs celebrated Teddi’s 40th in Mexico. Didn’t think they were all actual friends with her


----------



## limom

Hopefully, this situation is not going to be the main storyline this year as it is repetitive at this point.
ABC won’t let go


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Hopefully, this situation is not going to be the main storyline this year as it is repetitive at this point.
> ABC won’t let go



I bet she wishes Tom had insisted on a prenuptial agreement now.  If they had a prenuptial agreement, she would not now be liable for any of her husband’s fraud and liabilities.  At the time she got married, she was probably YeeHawing about the fact that Tom did not make her sign a Prenup.  She thought she married the Golden Goose, with two planes, a Lamborghini, a mansion, a law firm...a stripper who hit pay dirt.  She stayed 10 years too long.  The trade off, she got on a Housewives show and was a lead on Broadway.  Was it worth it?


----------



## zooba

Oh ffs, if this season is all about coat violation, they missed the boat. Divorce,  deception, more surgeries, annoying children, and FRAUD. Yeah, let's focus on that damn coat scene and ignore embezzlement and such shenanigans.  
Team Sutton, at least she is herself and not a staged character.


----------



## Tivo

haute okole said:


> I bet she wishes Tom had insisted on a prenuptial agreement now.  If they had a prenuptial agreement, she would not now be liable for any of her husband’s fraud and liabilities.  At the time she got married, she was probably YeeHawing about the fact that Tom did not make her sign a Prenup.  She thought she married the Golden Goose, with two planes, a Lamborghini, a mansion, a law firm...a stripper who hit pay dirt.  She stayed 10 years too long.  The trade off, she got on a Housewives show and was a lead on Broadway.  Was it worth it?


If I could like your post a million times, I would.


----------



## RueMonge

zooba said:


> Oh ffs, if this season is all about coat violation, they missed the boat. Divorce,  deception, more surgeries, annoying children, and FRAUD. Yeah, let's focus on that damn coat scene and ignore embezzlement and such shenanigans.
> Team Sutton, at least she is herself and not a staged character.


This is what’s so ridiculous about the housewives anymore. There’s plenty of real drama, but they don’t talk about their real lives. They just follow a silly scripted crappy story.


----------



## swags

Crystal is 23 years younger than her husband. I read they had their first date when she was 17!


----------



## luckylove

swags said:


> Crystal is 23 years younger than her husband. I read they had their first date when she was 17!



Wow! She was a child if that is true!


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> Crystal is 23 years younger than her husband. I read they had their first date when she was 17!


Yeah...  Her "back story" seems a little contrived, imo..


----------



## bisousx

Crystal has been getting racist DMs on IG from a Sutton fan...  I wonder if Sutton will speak out against it, since she’s sensitive about not wanting to look like a racist and all..


----------



## 336

swags said:


> Crystal is 23 years younger than her husband. I read they had their first date when she was 17!


They met when she was 20. That’s what she said in the show and that’s what she’s been saying in other interviews too


----------



## floatinglili

Never mind


----------



## floatinglili

baghagg said:


> Yeah...  Her "back story" seems a little contrived, imo..


Don’t know the back story except she worked as a receptionist in a brothel presumably while very young??


----------



## swags

336 said:


> They met when she was 20. That’s what she said in the show and that’s what she’s been saying in other interviews too


I’m reading they met in 2003 although they didn’t get married until later. She was born in 85








						'RHOBH' Newbie Crystal Kung Minkoff’s Husband, Rob Minkoff, Is A BFD In Hollywood
					

He's directed some seriously *major* motion pictures.




					www.womenshealthmag.com


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> Crystal is 23 years younger than her husband. I read they had their first date when she was 17!


That is creepy


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> I’m reading they met in 2003 although they didn’t get married until later. She was born in 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'RHOBH' Newbie Crystal Kung Minkoff’s Husband, Rob Minkoff, Is A BFD In Hollywood
> 
> 
> He's directed some seriously *major* motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.womenshealthmag.com


She must be fame hungry.  At this point the HW shows are just sleazy trash.  I have stopped watching except for catching snippets here and there but do find the comments here amusing and interesting - better than the show!  

Anyway, If her husband is a big time hollywood director, why would she join the show other than for fame, she doesnt need the money
I see her as just more polished Erika Jayne who lucked out and married another older wealthy man.

I dont think at this point its helping her image by hanging out with these fraudsters and d list celeberties. (or anyone at this point) and risks tainting her husbands reputation indirectly.    I dont know why Garcelle is on the show either, cant see it helping her acting career. LVP was smart to get out.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Crystal is pretty smug imo. But Sutton can be too dramatic.


----------



## 336

swags said:


> I’m reading they met in 2003 although they didn’t get married until later. She was born in 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'RHOBH' Newbie Crystal Kung Minkoff’s Husband, Rob Minkoff, Is A BFD In Hollywood
> 
> 
> He's directed some seriously *major* motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.womenshealthmag.com


----------



## limom

It has been alleged that Mr Crystal did not always bat for his present team.
As far as the age difference, what else is new?


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


> It has been alleged that Mr Crystal did not always bat for his present team.
> As far as the age difference, what else is new?


That does not surprise me


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> She must be fame hungry.  At this point the HW shows are just sleazy trash.  I have stopped watching except for catching snippets here and there but do find the comments here amusing and interesting - better than the show!
> 
> Anyway, If her husband is a big time hollywood director, why would she join the show other than for fame, she doesnt need the money
> I see her as just more polished Erika Jayne who lucked out and married another older wealthy man.
> 
> I dont think at this point its helping her image by hanging out with these fraudsters and d list celeberties. (or anyone at this point) and risks tainting her husbands reputation indirectly.    I dont know why Garcelle is on the show either, cant see it helping her acting career. LVP was smart to get out.


And if Garcelle has such a fabulous lifestyle (which is what these shows are supposed to be about) than why is she living in a tract house that borders on being a small McMansion?


----------



## floatinglili

sgj99 said:


> That does not surprise me


He actually seems really nice. I like him!


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> And if Garcelle has such a fabulous lifestyle (which is what these shows are supposed to be about) than why is she living in a tract house that borders on being a small McMansion?


I think that she lives on the cheap because she was in the coming to america sequel, has the Real and the housewives show.
Her husband is a well known agent so I would expect him to pay child support.
Imo, that house is still in the 3 million range. It is LA.


----------



## sgj99

floatinglili said:


> He actually seems really nice. I like him!


I do too.  I’m just not surprised he bats for the other team.


----------



## LemonDrop

I wonder if they just edited out the part where Sutton gives her gift?  When you watch those scenes when they are eating/drinking you can see how overly edited they are by noticing the amount of liquid in their glasses or the food on their plates. They are always popping all over the place with the conversation.


----------



## Tivo

Such a snake




__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## baghagg

LemonDrop said:


> I wonder if they just edited out the part where Sutton gives her gift?  When you watch those scenes when they are eating/drinking you can see how overly edited they are by noticing the amount of liquid in their glasses or the food on their plates. They are always popping all over the place with the conversation.


I notice this a lot on all the HW series.  It was particularly noticeable (to me) during a dinner party Kyle threw a few seasons ago because I loved her butterfly chargers/plates, so I was looking at her tableware and the scenes were just completely out of order lol.  Also, many restaurant scenes over the years...


----------



## Tivo

We’re finally getting to the good stuff.


----------



## meluvs2shop

When Sutton rolled her eyes at Dorit 3min in when Dorit was just rambling as usual.


----------



## mrsirrgang

I don't know if my wine is giving me a headache or this episode


----------



## Tivo

Is Erika subtly setting up Tom’s “dementia” defense?


----------



## Volvomom

Shoot me.......not a Sutton fan at all.   Can't stand her!!!!!!!!!!!    Go away please!!!!!!!     LoL


----------



## baghagg

Tivo said:


> Is Erika subtly setting up Tom’s “dementia” defense?


100%


----------



## floatinglili

Volvomom said:


> Shoot me.......not a Sutton fan at all.   Can't stand her!!!!!!!!!!!    Go away please!!!!!!!     LoL


Lol I haven’t seen this yet! Sounds like Sutton is ‘overthinking’ again. Let me guess - violategate / coatgate continues??  
imagine arguing about this for an entire season’s worth of filming - the producers must be working their asses off getting the talent revved.


----------



## Volvomom

And the winner is..... floatinglili!!!!!    Exactly


----------



## Volvomom

Did i miss the dinner with the gifts..... I'm so confused


----------



## Volvomom

I will say Sutton's daughter.....super cute and sweet.


----------



## floatinglili

Volvomom said:


> Did i miss the dinner with the gifts..... I'm so confused


Previous episode, Kyle did her turncoat thing and left Sutton standing alone.   

Kathy got in on the act - it was like watching a wax doll come to life with a benevolent malevolent spirit.

Sutton crashed and burned badly with a minor regroup by uttering the ‘leather pants’ comment.

Crystal revelled in watching Sutton burn. You could pretty much see her smacking  her lips together, I’m surprised she didn’t do a soccer lap.

And the other women tut tutted but didn’t dare jump in.
Same as this episode?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I love love Crystal!!!!!! She shut down Sutton and Rinna!
Also I see that Kyle tried to keep it going again!


----------



## floatinglili

Very happy to see Crystal take on Rinna.  
Can’t wait to tune in. This is Crystal’s talents put to good use.


----------



## limom

Erika and her waterworks
I can’t figure out why she is crying.
Is it because she is missing the old coot?
The fancy cars?
The glam team?
I have no doubt that he was nasty but she put up with it for close to 30 years, had no kid with him.
She could leave at anytime…and yet we are to believe that the timing was coincidental????
Whatever girl…
As far as the dementia… I guess it is possible…the shock of losing it all.. And this is the time, she chose to leave.
And she is on Twitter, being such an azz. Zero loyalty toward anybody except herself…


----------



## pjhm

Tivo said:


> We’re finally getting to the good stuff.


Yes, I’m interested to know how the cast treats Erika as more news of her and Tom gets aired.


----------



## pjhm

Tivo said:


> Is Erika subtly setting up Tom’s “dementia” defense?


Yeah it sure is a quick onset of dementia, usually takes years to induce. I don’t buy it.


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> Erika and her waterworks
> I can’t figure out why she is crying.
> Is it because she is missing the old coot?
> The fancy cars?
> The glam team?
> I have no doubt that he was nasty but she put up with it for close to 30 years, had no kid with him.
> She could leave at anytime…and yet we are to believe that the timing was coincidental????
> Whatever girl…
> As far as the dementia… I guess it is possible…the shock of losing it all.. And this is the time, she chose to leave.
> And she is on Twitter, being such an azz. Zero loyalty toward anybody except herself…



Agreed! Erika comes across as a total grifter IMHO.


----------



## limom

pjhm said:


> Yes, I’m interested to know how the cast treats Erika as more news of her and Tom gets aired.


If Insta is an indicator, they are all standing by her.
They were wishing her a happy 50…..


----------



## pjhm

limom said:


> If Insta is an indicator, they are all standing by her.
> They were wishing her a happy 50…..


Interesting.....!


----------



## limom

luckylove said:


> Agreed! Erika comes across as a total grifter IMHO.


YES. All that talk about strippers with a heart of gold is a fantasy….


----------



## limom

Also, Erika proclaiming that she is not a gold digger? Come on girl.
At 28, nobody looks at a sixty plus years old man. He was not HH. He looked like her father and not a hot daddy either.
Now HH, at 70 still looks like fun and attractive.
And I do remember Clash if the Titans fondly…
FYI.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Also, Erika proclaiming that she is not a gold digger? Come on girl.
> At 28, nobody looks at a sixty plus years old man. He was not HH. He looked like her father and not a hot daddy either.
> Now HH, at 70 still looks like fun and attractive.
> And I do remember Clash if the Titans fondly…
> FYI.



I love this video of HH. He’s 70?!
When I was younger I was always attracted to older men, but now that I’m old I like em young!


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisousx said:


> Your take is very interesting! It could be plausible, especially if there’s much more behind the scenes that they didn’t air.
> 
> And I’m sure it wasn’t your intention, but your last two paragraphs made me like Crystal even more  if she’s as ruthless and calculating as a politician.
> 
> I don’t think this has been discussed yet either, but being in control of your emotions is sort of an unspoken virtue in east Asian cultures. I can understand Crystal’s perma-look of disdain towards Sutton’s tantrums.
> 
> If I had meltdown after meltdown a la Sutton around my friends and family, I’d be on the receiving end of those looks and scoffs as well. I don’t think those facial expressions alone make Crystal cruel or mean girlish.. Sutton’s kind of behavior is really out there for some.


I can be emotional as a true water sign. I wish I could be calm and cool as a cumbumer aka Crystal during heated discussions. I’m MUCH calmer now, but I was theatrical in my younger years.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> I love this video of HH. He’s 70?!
> When I was younger I was always attracted to older men, but now that I’m old I like em young!


Well, men our age do not holla either. 
It is either old men or youngin


----------



## bisousx

My favorite part of last episode was seeing Rinna’s vintage dresses from the 90s  And funny that she knows her daughters will treat those treasures like nothing more than an instagram moment


----------



## Volvomom

Harry is 70????   No way.....he looks great.


----------



## Volvomom

Do you think her and Tom did the deed????    I can't picture it...sorry.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> My favorite part of last episode was seeing Rinna’s vintage dresses from the 90s  And funny that she knows her daughters will treat those treasures like nothing more than an instagram moment


she must be so proud  

Loving this:


----------



## limom

Volvomom said:


> Do you think her and Tom did the deed????    I can't picture it...sorry.


Since Viagra came into the scene…. Yep….


----------



## Volvomom

I'm freaking out.... I'm such a prune LoL


----------



## Volvomom

You guys are cracking me up.


----------



## Abba13

336 said:


> This is nothing new for Sutton, remember last season “I’m gonna freak the f..k out!”
> At Rinnas daughters event and Dorit was like “what is wrong with you?”
> 
> maybe she’s taking a page from Camille; act full crazy and Andy might give you a diamond



When Sutton said last season..... 'freak the 'blank' out'......it was said quietly to Dorit who then blew it up for 'stirring' purposes only.  Crystal's reaction to a simple misunderstanding and blowing it out of proportion was her way of 'stirring'.  

Women on these shows who take an innocent moment, then blow it up to Stir are simply mean/evil/or want to keep themselves relevant in order to secure their housewife position.  That's why I like Garcelle.  She sees Right through this kind of behavior and calls them out.....she has my respect.


----------



## Abba13

zooba said:


> Oh ffs, if this season is all about coat violation, they missed the boat. Divorce,  deception, more surgeries, annoying children, and FRAUD. Yeah, let's focus on that damn coat scene and ignore embezzlement and such shenanigans.
> Team Sutton, at least she is herself and not a staged character.


LOL!  You had me cracking up with your, "........let's focus on that damn coat scene and ignore embezzlement...."  

I have learned NOT to take a sip of coffee while reading some of the posts here.  Sip AND swallow Before reading a post.  Some here, which includes you, should be on the writing staffs of comedy shows.


----------



## limom

Erika is getting ETHERIZED!


----------



## TC1

It seems to me like Erika is one of the only one that can testify as to a recent decline with Tom..and she seems to really be setting the stage for that. 
Sutton's daughter is one year younger than Rinna's. Now that's a crazy spin on things. Sutton's daughter and the "playdate" comment   oh, how these children were raised is night and day. One says playdate and one is banging a 40 year old dad for social  media clout.


----------



## rockhollow

Sorry, I don't believe all those tears from Erika, crocodile tears!
She is just trying for the sympathy vote.
All her talk is about the divorce, nothing about the embezzlement of the funds from all those poor people.
Erika might not have known all the details, but again, she is not a stupid woman and accepted all those funds from Tom and was willing to sign legal documents, she had to know something was fishy.

My husband handled all our financial affairs, and I was ok with that, but still had an idea of our financial worth and would have known something was up if massive funds appeared from nowhere.

If Erika had any sense, she's get off this show and quit showing herself up. Showing herself having to clean her own house and doing laundry, and then trying to say her house is so small is not doing it!


----------



## pjhm

Crystal is fast becoming the insufferable Leah of RHNY. She needs to go, has no personality, is mean and cold.


----------



## limom

If Erika had sense, she will move in with her mama, sell her stuff, compensate the victims  and start again.
Her story right now is not compelling whatsoever…


----------



## limom

I almost feel bad for Erika.








						Girardi Firm Directed Fee Payments To His Wife, Trustee Says - Law360
					

Erika Girardi, the reality TV star ex-wife of disgraced attorney Thomas Girardi, has been collecting California lottery payments that her ex-husband's now-bankrupt firm accepted in lieu of fees in a 2012 settlement, the Girardi Keese's liquidation trustee claimed Wednesday, adding that the firm...




					www.law360.com


----------



## tequila29

pjhm said:


> Crystal is fast becoming the insufferable Leah of RHNY. She needs to go, has no personality, is mean and cold.



She also lost all credibility when she said bank accounts freak her out.


----------



## limom

tequila29 said:


> She also lost all credibility when she said bank accounts freak her out.


Whatever, Kathy playing the dumb blond is enough. Crystal does not strike me as a total moron…


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Whatever, Kathy playing the dumb blond is enough. Crystal does not strike me as a total moron…




Yet we know how it is.. I cannot even have a basic conversation with some friends about anything financial (mortgages.. real estate.. credit cards.. etc) without her saying,  “Oh I don’t know.. my hubby handles that stuff.”


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> Yet we know how it is.. I cannot even have a basic conversation with some friends about anything financial (mortgages.. real estate.. credit cards.. etc) without her saying,  “Oh I don’t know.. my hubby handles that stuff.”


Well, if there is a prenup there is really not much to discuss….
Crystal knows what is what imho.


----------



## pjhm

rockhollow said:


> Sorry, I don't believe all those tears from Erika, crocodile tears!
> She is just trying for the sympathy vote.
> All her talk is about the divorce, nothing about the embezzlement of the funds from all those poor people.
> Erika might not have known all the details, but again, she is not a stupid woman and accepted all those funds from Tom and was willing to sign legal documents, she had to know something was fishy.
> 
> My husband handled all our financial affairs, and I was ok with that, but still had an idea of our financial worth and would have known something was up if massive funds appeared from nowhere.
> 
> If Erika had any sense, she's get off this show and quit showing herself up. Showing herself having to clean her own house and doing laundry, and then trying to say her house is so small is not doing it!


You hit it- had Erika said something like “ my heart bleeds for those victims” I’d find it easier to give her benefit of the doubt, but nothing like that has come out of her mouth.


----------



## floatinglili

limom said:


> Well, if there is a prenup there is really not much to discuss….
> Crystal knows what is what imho.


A lot ( not all ) of marriages between extremely young women amd much older, established men maybe can be a little old fashioned / unequal in the finance dept. Im thinking that often ( not always) older men go for younger women as they like to retain control? Certainly the case for my mum with my 15-year-older Dad. When he got very ill he handed over power of attorney to a brand new (male) friend rather than give mum the keys to the kingdom!! She had to go to a lawyer and sort that out quickly before he died.

For some reason I have never been attracted to significantly older men lol.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Crystal is super boring IMO. Maybe as much as Teddi


----------



## maris.crane

I don’t know. I got the vibe from Crystal that when she said bank accounts freak her out… it was a way of side-stepping the conversation. Not everyone believes in talking about money (along with sex, politics or religion at the dinner table.)

I doubt she has a panic attack looking at her online banking in the AM. 

Listening to Erika go on about how women should know about their joint finances… and ask the questions. I rolled my eyes. She was happy to play ignorance is bliss when all was good, but now? It’s all financial literacy is important. Just seems a bit tone deaf.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, Erika is trying to rewrite her history making her look more like a victim, and with all the information coming out about real victims, that relied on Tom to gain justice for them, makes her look worst.
So the way she is showing herself, just make her look more guilty.
As said her, she should be actively trying to downgrade her lifestyle and gather some funds to hold for some on this poor people. That would look so much better than moaning about how tiny her $9500 rental house is.

And I don't believe all the support she's being offered by the other HW will last - as time goes on and more of the truth comes out, the ladies will distance themselves.
They remember the years of the ice queen Erika, she was never very friendly then, so this friendly attitude won't last.
The pack will turn on her.


----------



## floatinglili

Ok so I’m watching the episode now. 

Sutton is a bit crazy-making but Crystal has me groaning she is as flexible and responsive as a block of concrete.
Not creative, not connected, just smug, petty and mean. Win the point but lose the game, Crystal. 
Erica can’t win - it’s true she is in a very difficult situation on every side. Crystal looks delighted to discuss Erica’s problems lol. 
Rinna is gaining brownie points with me this episode lol - first time ever that she has not annoyed the **** out of me. The dress collection was awesome and how funny the pan across the toilet paper collection in the garage!! 
I love Garcelle, it was fun to spend a little time with her this episode.
Kathy has to be jacked on something a lot of the time. She is so weird so often but not in a ‘cool, fun’ way. More in a ‘makes me nervous’ way. 
Kyle is being very honest about her parenting of Portia, a rare vibe of ‘actual reality’ which was quite refreshing. 
Loved meeting Sutton’s daughter, you can see how proud of her Sutton is. As a proud mother of a daughter myself, I identify!


----------



## limom

One thing that bothered me about Sutton is how much her mood changed toward the end…
She went from full on hysterics and mean(your presence bothers me) to giddy and happy.
I get that she went thru a tough divorce, the move, the pandemic and is most likely menopausal but she has to woman up at this point.
She is obviously very proud of her mini me. She glowed.


----------



## floatinglili

limom said:


> One thing that bothered me about Sutton is how much her mood changed toward the end…
> She went to full on hysterics and mean(your presence bothers me) to giddy and happy.
> I get that she went thru a tough divorce, the move, the pandemic and is most likely menopausal but she has to woman up at this point.
> She is obviously very proud of her mini me. She glowed.


She was doing so much better earlier on the series when she thought she had the support of the other women amd regrouped. Even the rolling face stress- quartz was kinda omg funny - but I’m over the ‘Sutton is upset’ thing. She is thrown for six so easily and gives others the easy win. When under pressure she heads into a ‘scolding grandma’ vibe which ruins everything. 
I just hate seeing wings being pulled from ballet dancing butterflies. And I hate how Crystal has come between Sutton and Garcelle a little bit. 
For a former brothel receptionist, Crystal sure is rigid and uptight. Let’s see Crystal set against a worthy opponent …please.


----------



## limom

floatinglili said:


> She was doing so much better earlier on the series when she thought she had the support of the other women amd regrouped. Even the rolling face stress- quartz was kinda omg funny - but I’m over the ‘Sutton is upset’ thing. She is thrown for six so easily and gives others the easy win. When under pressure she heads into a ‘scolding grandma’ vibe which ruins everything.
> I just hate seeing wings being pulled from ballet dancing butterflies. And I hate how Crystal has come between Sutton and Garcelle a little bit.
> For a former brothel receptionist, Crystal sure is rigid and uptight. Let’s see Crystal set against a worthy opponent …please.


Apparently, Crystal is getting insane messages on her SM, death threads, racist, crazy DM.
One of the person was outed and has now been fired from her job..
https://www.the-sun.com/entertainme...minkoff-hater-kill-yourself-racist-instagram/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pjhm said:


> Yeah it sure is a quick onset of dementia, usually takes years to induce. I don’t buy it.


I am suspicous too and I thought there were reports of him being hospitalized at some point around when all this broke.  My grandmother had dementia and in retrospect I think it was brought on by series of mini strokes that werent diagnosed.  So that could have happened recently, but in any event, his fraud has been going on for years and predated any diagnosis of dementia.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> If Insta is an indicator, they are all standing by her.
> They were wishing her a happy 50…..


I hope this come back to bite them all


----------



## floatinglili

limom said:


> Apparently, Crystal is getting insane messages on her SM, death threads, racist, crazy DM.
> One of the person was outed and has now been fired from her job..
> https://www.the-sun.com/entertainme...minkoff-hater-kill-yourself-racist-instagram/


Omg that’s no good. Upsetting for her family too. Horrible. She has young children and her husband doesn’t need the drama either. This must be very upsetting for her.
She is becoming an incendiary character - a great success for RHOBV we will be stuck with her for ages. I shall call her and Mrs Hilton ‘the two wooden ladies’.
Should I feel bad for my own comments? I could… but…she called Sutton crazy knowing that her family personal history so … yikes.
Not really fun when it goes over the edge. Hope this element is shut down very soon!!


----------



## bisbee

bisousx said:


> Yet we know how it is.. I cannot even have a basic conversation with some friends about anything financial (mortgages.. real estate.. credit cards.. etc) without her saying,  “Oh I don’t know.. my hubby handles that stuff.”


I don’t understand that attitude…it is a throwback to my mother’s generation!  I know some of her friends were like this…no idea about finances and those women were devastated when they were widowed!  BUT…these women were from past generations…my mother was born in 1920!  I wasn’t raised like that, although when I first married I had to fight to get credit in my name.  I find it absolutely ridiculous that women today don’t insist on knowing everything about their family’s finances!


----------



## swags

I hope the coat violate gate discussion is done. I’m starting to appreciate Crystal a bit more as she is not coddling Sutton’s extreme mood swings. Saying that Crystals presence is what bothered her instead of admitting that she was hurt about being left out of the gift swayed me to Crystals side. That sucks she is getting hate messages. People are awful.
Beverly Hills is so much better than New York. Even with the Sutton/Crystal rehash.
Erika purposely wore non water proof mascara. What a performance. If the money was still theres no way would she have left an 81 year old man with declining health. Its not a good look to leave your spouse if he truly has dementia.
Are Tom and Erika in on this together? Or is she fleeing the scene of the crime on her own?


----------



## floatinglili

Yeah death threats are waaay beyond the pale and I hope that is shut down. 
I don’t think I could ever like Crystal. But h*ll might freeze over - I actually felt a twinge of enjoyment watching Rinna today. So never say never. I would like to know more about her brother rather than her lol. 
I agree the makeup on face was way too much. There is no doubt Erica is in a difficult position. I don’t think she knew the details of these scams until the last moment. Perhaps she has been coached not to say anything that could in any way be construed as an admission of guilt. I too would like to hear her express sympathy for the victims but perhaps there is advice simply not to go there??


----------



## limom

floatinglili said:


> Yeah death threats are waaay beyond the pale and I hope that is shut down.
> I don’t think I could ever like Crystal. But h*ll might freeze over - I actually felt a twinge of enjoyment watching Rinna today. So never say never. I would like to know more about her brother rather than her lol.
> I agree the makeup on face was way too much. There is no doubt Erica is in a difficult position. I don’t think she knew the details of these scams until the last moment. Perhaps she has been coached not to say anything that could in any way be construed as an admission of guilt. I too would like to hear her express sympathy for the victims but perhaps there is advice simply not to go there??


I get that she can’t say much for legal reasons but what is her rational to respond to posters on insta and post insensitive posts?
She is smart enough to know that the Yes Queen posters are not going to pay her legal representation or any redemptive book/projects for that matters.
Her so called career was paid for by her crooked husband. No 20 million dollars gift, no career.
Weird.
As far as Crystal… Aquarius and I do not mesh


----------



## pjhm

floatinglili said:


> Omg that’s no good. Upsetting for her family too. Horrible. She has young children and her husband doesn’t need the drama either. This must be very upsetting for her.
> She is becoming an incendiary character - a great success for RHOBV we will be stuck with her for ages. I shall call her and Mrs Hilton ‘the two wooden ladies’.
> Should I feel bad for my own comments? I could… but…she called Sutton crazy knowing that her family personal history so … yikes.
> Not really fun when it goes over the edge. Hope this element is shut down very soon!!


Of course those moronic posts in the Sun news are unforgivable and detestable just like Chrissy Teigens were. Sadly, it only takes one moron to make it look like criticism of Crystal’s behavior is racist when none of it has to do with that.


----------



## limom

pjhm said:


> Of course those moronic posts in the Sun news are unforgivable and detestable just like Chrissy Teigens were. Sadly, it only takes one moron to make it look like criticism of Crystal’s behavior is racist when none of it has to do with that.


It is not an isolated incident, apparently other women have reported similar messages.
Strange times to be alive, I would never think of DM ing a D list celebrity, let alone insult them, threaten them or whatever….


----------



## swags

I don’t think Erika wants to acknowledge the victims of the Girardis fraud because that to her is admitting some guilt and could be used against her. Anything to keep any $ she’s left with to herself.


----------



## maris.crane

Full disclosure: I have no legal background. Anything I've learned about the law is from Jack McCoy. 

But... Erika's crocodile tears and poor acting this past episode when she's sitting with Kyle at the nature walk and going on about his memory going. If they can prove that this dementia thing_ is_ a ruse by Tom, wouldn't she look like a co-conspirator or at least, like she's in on the act?


----------



## baghagg

Erika 100% is not permitted to discuss ANY details of this matter, whether on TV or with her bff (if she has one).


----------



## baghagg

maris.crane said:


> Full disclosure: I have no legal background. Anything I've learned about the law is from Jack McCoy.
> 
> But... Erika's crocodile tears and poor acting this past episode when she's sitting with Kyle at the nature walk and going on about his memory going. If they can prove that this dementia thing_ is_ a ruse by Tom, wouldn't she look like a co-conspirator or at least, like she's in on the act?


That scene was definitely contrived; even the person they selected for Erika to "pour her heart out"  to was calculated - Kyle is their fearless leader and the _main character_, which lends more credence/credibility to that whole scene, (in theory)...


_ETA_: yes, I agree, should her husband's decline become disproved Erika looks like a co-conspirator, though I'm sure they'll make her appear to have been duped once again..


----------



## floatinglili

I would really, really be affected very badly by direct hate mail and especially death threats. I feel really sorry for for Crystal. She implied that the weekend bedroom walk-in refreshed her eating issues … goodness knows knows what this is doing to her. I hope she’s okay.


----------



## floatinglili

baghagg said:


> Erika 100% is not permitted to discuss ANY details of this matter, whether on TV or with her bff (if she has one).


That sounds like psychological torture 101.


----------



## TC1

Camille Grammer tweeted that they filmed a scene swimming in the Ocean and Erika's mascara was fine...and this episode just couldn't stay put?   she loves to stir the pot that one.


----------



## limom

Next week. Erika


----------



## LemonDrop

The scene with Erika crying MIGHT have been a bit more believable without the damn Tammy Faye mascara look.  Erika knew exactly what she was going for when she decided against the waterproof. This isn't her first experience with mascara. 

Also her personal interview where she says "wanna know who your friends are? Go broke. Go to jail. Ask them to help you bury a body".  So telling. She is still the victim.


----------



## lulilu

All the stories Erika is coming out with sound like bull.  I can't believe that Bravo decided to give this entire season to Erika to try out her various stories and defenses, and to sway any possible juror.  Bull


----------



## pjhm

LemonDrop said:


> The scene with Erika crying MIGHT have been a bit more believable without the damn Tammy Faye mascara look.  Erika knew exactly what she was going for when she decided against the waterproof. This isn't her first experience with mascara.
> 
> Also her personal interview where she says "wanna know who your friends are? Go broke. Go to jail. Ask them to help you bury a body".  So telling. She is still the victim.


Just reading that Camille Grammer Meyer agrees about the mascara. Regardless, Erika’s in a lot of legal trouble, her first troop of lawyers quit and now she has another. Might not be an easy case to defend, eventually she’ll have turn over her bank statements which we are all waiting to see.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> All the stories Erika is coming out with sound like bull.  I can't believe that Bravo decided to give this entire season to Erika to try out her various stories and defenses, and to sway any possible juror.  Bull


Her arrogance will do her in.
She comes across so badly.
It is super strange and reminiscent of the Russel situation. 
So dark.


----------



## wantitneedit

Sorry if this is OT, and mods please feel free to delete or move, but thought this was an interesting conversation with LA real estate agents, one of whom is Kyle Richards' husband, Mauricio.








						From Open House Horrors to Clients from Hell, L.A.'s High-End Real Estate Agents Tell All
					

Six of Los Angeles’s highest-end agents dish among themselves and give us the straight dope about the cons—but mostly pros—of selling eight-figure properties in the middle of a pandemic




					www.lamag.com


----------



## earthygirl

Volvomom said:


> I will say Sutton's daughter.....super cute and sweet.


Yes...she seems like a normal teenager unlike rinna’s attention seeking daughters


----------



## Abba13

LemonDrop said:


> The scene with Erika crying MIGHT have been a bit more believable without the damn Tammy Faye mascara look.  Erika knew exactly what she was going for when she decided against the waterproof. This isn't her first experience with mascara.
> 
> Also her personal interview where she says "wanna know who your friends are? Go broke. Go to jail. Ask them to help you bury a body".  So telling. She is still the victim.


Yea.....that mascara was too much.  I wonder when watching it back if she thought she over played the scene.  I hate to jump to conclusions but that wasn't helpful.


----------



## Tivo

earthygirl said:


> Yes...she seems like a normal teenager unlike rinna’s attention seeking daughters


She’s a beautiful girl


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisousx said:


> Yet we know how it is.. I cannot even have a basic conversation with some friends about anything financial (mortgages.. real estate.. credit cards.. etc) without her saying,  “Oh I don’t know.. my hubby handles that stuff.”


 
Hopefully they never divorce bc they gonna learn TODAY if divorce ever happens. Never shove your head in the sand.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Attorney Jay Edelson Alleges Tom Girardi Attempted To Bribe Him Before Bankruptcy Case; Says We Will See A "Different Erika Jayne" Under Oath (realitytea.com)
Erika Jayne Sued For $243K And Luxury Jewelry Allegedly Transferred To Her By Tom Girardi (realitytea.com)


----------



## floatinglili

“The trustee alleges Erika collected $242,658 between 2012 and 2021”
That’s not an impressive figure

ETA should we be discussing this stuff in social media???speaking about this in a gossip thread is not going to upset the progress of the case is it??


----------



## limom

floatinglili said:


> “The trustee alleges Erika collected $242,658 between 2012 and 2021”
> That’s not an impressive figure


For doing nothing? I take it


----------



## pjhm

floatinglili said:


> “The trustee alleges Erika collected $242,658 between 2012 and 2021”
> That’s not an impressive figure
> 
> ETA should we be discussing this stuff in social media???speaking about this in a gossip thread is not going to upset the progress of the case is it??



If you read that article above from Canuck, Erika’s going to be questionned under oath about the $25 million transferred to her. The paper trail will answer the question assuming the court gets the bank records.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^If they are still married would she still have to testify?


----------



## pjhm

meluvs2shop said:


> ^If they are still married would she still have to testify?


Normally one doesn’t have to testify against their spouse, but if it looks like she’s culpable, in on the scheme, perhaps she’d have to testify about her actions, she accepted the money, didn’t give it back, etc. If it goes to jury trial, juries aren’t usually sympathetic to the filthy rich, and this looks like pretty dirty money.....but who knows?


----------



## limom

pjhm said:


> Normally one doesn’t have to testify against their spouse, but if it looks like she’s culpable, in on the scheme, perhaps she’d have to testify about her actions, she accepted the money, didn’t give it back, etc. If it goes to jury trial, juries aren’t usually sympathetic to the filthy rich, and this looks like pretty dirty money.....but who knows?


She is pushing old Tom under the bus and has driven over and over him.
She has flipped on him, imho.
Erika is hopping to keep enough to maintain a semi luxurious lifestyle…and be kept out of Club Fed…
With this climate, it is a risky manœuvre…


----------



## Abba13

floatinglili said:


> “The trustee alleges Erika collected $242,658 between 2012 and 2021”
> That’s not an impressive figure


No, it's not....if my calculations are correct, that's only $27,000-ish a year.


----------



## limom

Abba13 said:


> No, it's not....if my calculations are correct, that's only $27,000-ish a year.


The minimum federal wage in the USA is $7.25 per hour.
Teachers with a BA start at 27 k in many states.
Many seniors on fixed income would love to get this measly sum. J/S
Now this might be nothing for this milieu but it is not chump change imo.


----------



## rockhollow

if Erika just drove Tom to work and then moved out, and sent him divorce papers with no previous discussion, I am not surprised that they have not talked. And now she wants to say his mental health was not well for awhile, that just makes her look bad with the way she handled things.

Remember a couple of seasons ago when Erika went after Denise's husband for the way he was talking to the ladies. She went on and on about there was no way a man would talk to her that way, but now wants us to think she was afraid to talk to Tom and the terrible way he was treated her - hmmmmm


----------



## floatinglili

The amount quoted in the article is less than the amount many ordinary husbands in ordinary suburbs would supply to wives for house keeping money, when averaged out over the period. 
It would not be uncommon for even quite humble small businesses to pay owner families / wives small amounts for expenses and then manage the categorisation of the income in the account keeping when preparing taxes.
How did the firm itself not know about these issues, wouldn’t there be administration and accounting staff responsible for management of firm accounts and also over seeing payment of money awarded to victims? This element is of interest to me.  This is surely going to be complicated ??
All will be revealed in the court process and then the media due course I guess.


----------



## Tivo

rockhollow said:


> if Erika just drove Tom to work and then moved out, and sent him divorce papers with no previous discussion, I am not surprised that they have not talked. And now she wants to say his mental health was not well for awhile, that just makes her look bad with the way she handled things.
> 
> Remember a couple of seasons ago when Erika went after Denise's husband for the way he was talking to the ladies. *She went on and on about there was no way a man would talk to her that way, but now wants us to think she was afraid to talk to Tom* and the terrible way he was treated her - hmmmmm



I forgot about this! So true. Either her “strong woman” persona has been an act all along or she’s lying now.


----------



## earthygirl

rockhollow said:


> if Erika just drove Tom to work and then moved out, and sent him divorce papers with no previous discussion, I am not surprised that they have not talked. And now she wants to say his mental health was not well for awhile, that just makes her look bad with the way she handled things.
> 
> Remember a couple of seasons ago when Erika went after Denise's husband for the way he was talking to the ladies. She went on and on about there was no way a man would talk to her that way, but now wants us to think she was afraid to talk to Tom and the terrible way he was treated her - hmmmmm


Exactly!  If we don’t remember, we can watch it again!!! It’s so strange watching her play the victim card when she’s been the “I don’t give a f*** ” ice queen  since she’s been on RHOBH.   Erika has only portrayed her husband as a charming, loving and supportive husband. Nobody twisted her arms to say those things and now we’re supposed to buy her act?  Even if Tom was an ass of a husband, she chose her life! She chose a glamorous lifestyle over having a genuine, loving and mutually respectful relationship...probably thinking she’d ultimately inherit everything!


----------



## limom

earthygirl said:


> Exactly!  If we don’t remember, we can watch it again!!! It’s so strange watching her play the victim card when she’s been the “I don’t give a f*** ” ice queen  since she’s been on RHOBH.   Erika has only portrayed her husband as a charming, loving and supportive husband. Nobody twisted her arms to say those things and now we’re supposed to buy her act?  Even if Tom was an ass of a husband, she chose her life! She chose a glamorous lifestyle over having a genuine, loving and mutually respectful relationship...probably thinking she’d ultimately inherit everything!


This is the bottom line. She would have held his hand until the end if he had not gone broke.
He would have died and all his crimes would have been found out but too late.
She would have played the widow and enjoy the rest of her life. The end.


----------



## pjhm

wantitneedit said:


> Sorry if this is OT, and mods please feel free to delete or move, but thought this was an interesting conversation with LA real estate agents, one of whom is Kyle Richards' husband, Mauricio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Open House Horrors to Clients from Hell, L.A.'s High-End Real Estate Agents Tell All
> 
> 
> Six of Los Angeles’s highest-end agents dish among themselves and give us the straight dope about the cons—but mostly pros—of selling eight-figure properties in the middle of a pandemic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lamag.com


I loved that article, Thanks for sharing a great read.


rockhollow said:


> Remember a couple of seasons ago when Erika went after Denise's husband for the way he was talking to the ladies. She went on and on about there was no way a man would talk to her that way, but now wants us to think she was afraid to talk to Tom and the terrible way he was treated her - hmmmmm


YES! Such a good point. I had forgotten.


----------



## floatinglili

limom said:


> This is the bottom line. She would have held his hand until the end if he had not gone broke.
> He would have died and all his crimes would have been found out but too late.
> She would have played the widow and enjoy the rest of her life. The end.


Difficult  situation though. Marriage is never black and white. There is a footage of him being a rude ass to her. There is footage of her doing her best to be supportive, uplifting, loving etc etc

I don’t doubt what you said is true - that if his reputation held and the money held she would have stayed to the end.

It could be said that moving out may have been a rejection of the crimes once she was made aware of the fullness of them.
I agree that there are not going to be any supported choices for her. Many women would have stayed put in the house in the face of the unknowns, while still denying knowledge of criminal activity, in an attempt to retain assets.
Having said all this I do not subscribe to her Instagram or follow any US media about Erica so my perspective is limited  to the show itself and the discussion here around the show. I haven’t seen her saying rude things on social media.


----------



## Abba13

floatinglili said:


> Difficult  situation though. Marriage is never black and white. There is a footage of him being a rude ass to her. There is footage of her doing her best to be supportive, uplifting, loving etc etc
> 
> I don’t doubt what you said is true - that if his reputation held and the money held she would have stayed to the end.
> 
> It could be said that moving out may have been a rejection of the crimes once she was made aware of the fullness of them.
> I agree that there are not going to be any supported choices for her. Many women would have stayed put in the house in the face of the unknowns, while still denying knowledge of criminal activity, in an attempt to retain assets.
> 
> Having said all this I do not subscribe to her Instagram or follow any US media about Erica so my perspective is limited  to the show itself and the discussion here around the show. I haven’t seen her saying rude things on social media.



How much do we really know from watching the show?  Editing takes too much out of context.  I go back and forth with 'to believe or not believe'.  The press lied about a member of my family.....a story written about a 'something' but taken Completely out of context....a Nothing was turned into a Ridiculous but too many love to eat from that trough. The news industry knows how to spin much better than anyone on the wives shows and have no qualms when it comes to destroying a reputation for financial gain.


----------



## bisousx

It will be a very unpopular opinion but I’m still waiting to see what comes out of all this mess before final judgment on Erika. She is at times vulgar and often arrogant, but arrogance happens to a lot of people who suddenly end up with a lavish lifestyle - her cold exterior and bold statements about loving the high life is what will shoot Erika in the foot. But being arrogant doesn’t equal committing a crime or being aware of what Tom did. There’s a lot of innocent people who are dragged into lawsuits without being guilty of anything bc in the end; somebody has to pay. That person is Erika. She knows this and her statements from last episode show that she’s going to be put thru hell and the truth doesn’t matter to most. I almost hope she is totally guilty because if she’s innocent, it will be her unpleasant tv personality that’s going to get her burnt at the stake.


----------



## Abba13

bisousx said:


> I almost hope she is totally guilty because if she’s innocent, it will be her unpleasant tv personality that’s going to get her burnt at the stake.


Ouch!  So true.


----------



## limom

Public opinion is not enough to put people in jail.
Erika greatly benefitted from the stolen money and therefore has to pay back the victims.
She can still turn her life around as nobody gives more chance at redemption than America,imho.
The biggest role model being the unstoppable Martha Stewart. She was criticized for carrying Hermes to the trial and yet here she is, chilling on TV with snoop. Her lines are everywhere as well….


----------



## limom

Abba13 said:


> How much do we really know from watching the show?  Editing takes too much out of context.  I go back and forth with 'to believe or not believe'.  The press lied about a member of my family.....a story written about a 'something' but taken Completely out of context....a Nothing was turned into a Ridiculous but too many love to eat from that trough. The news industry knows how to spin much better than anyone on the wives shows and have no qualms when it comes to destroying a reputation for financial gain.


There are numerous articles about one member of my family as well. There are true though 
OTOH, he is out there living a life that he would have never dreamed as a small child.
Crime pays.


----------



## floatinglili

Not directly related to this case of course but I also have an interesting anecdote about the personal effects of an impersonal legal system (Australia not USA)

A country acquaintance of mine had a family member 18yo girl who was travelling on a country road. A bull had broken through a fence and was standing in the road. Braking at the last minute she unfortunately hit the bull and totalled her car. Dazed, (lucky to be alive actually), she was spun off the road and collecting herself, while another car sped by at top speed and ran straight into the bull still sat plumb on the road.
Unfortunately this poor second person hit at such high speed that the driver experienced a permanent disability.
In the melee with concerned onlookers and assistants, but before the police arrived, the identifying ear tag was cut (presumably by the farmer) from the now-dead bull.
For want of other leads to follow, the 18yo girl was sued, to the tune of millions of dollars, in a case that dragged on for many years. Lawyers argued that this girl should have had the wherewithal to have exited her vehicle and flagged down the speeding driver to warn him of the down bull.
The pressure on this young lady and her family over the years was immense. Unfortunately I don’t have an ending to this story as it dragged on so long we lost contact before the matter was resolved. She did end up marrying and having children with this thing still hanging over her.


----------



## limom

In the story above, the young girl is responsible for the accident. If she had not hit the bull, the deceased would still be alive.
Morally of course, it was an accident.
In the USA, the insurance would have settled and that would have been the end of it.

Shakespeare wrote but first, let’s kill all the lawyers…(until you need them that is)
Honore de Balzac wrote « that behind every great fortune, is a great crime.  » It is often true.


----------



## floatinglili

I would argue the farmer was responsible for the accident tbh. The bull would still have been in the road  if the girl had not travelled. The speed of the second driver impacted him. The girl’s careful driving saved her.


----------



## limom

floatinglili said:


> I would argue the farmer was responsible for the accident tbh. The bull would still have been in the road  if the girl had not travelled. The speed of the second driver impacted him. The girl’s careful driving saved her.


Since the tag was removed, the only person that can be held financially responsible is the driver.
Had the tag still be on the bull, both farmer and driver would have been sued, imo.


----------



## floatinglili

limom said:


> Since the tag was removed, the only person that can be held financially responsible is the driver.
> Had the tag still be on the bull, both farmer and driver would have been sued, imo.


Well I don’t know the end of the story. I do know the girl had terrible ongoing anxiety about the case, as did her family. In fact she was lucky to be alive and I dont know how she could have been expected to stop a speeding car simply by waving from the side of the road. In fact I don’t know how she was expected to stand up. 
I hope the lawyers lost.


----------



## Abba13

It's sad to me when legal doesn't equal moral.  I have a few legal professionals in my family.  We debate different cases and too many times I've received this answer, "What you're saying might be morally right but legally wrong."  Drives me crazy!


----------



## limom

floatinglili said:


> Well I don’t know the end of the story. I do know the girl had terrible ongoing anxiety about the case, as did her family. In fact she was lucky to be alive and I dont know how she could have been expected to stop a speeding car simply by waving from the side of the road. In fact I don’t know how she was expected to stand up.
> I hope the lawyers lost.


Was she insured?
The lawyers do what lawyers do. I don’t think that she was presumed to get up and wave, she was presumed not to hit the bull and cause a death.
Sad story all around.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I just watched the latest episode, and I’m going to give Erika the benefit of the doubt.      I’m not convinced she didn’t wear waterproof mascara for a calculated reason.


Do we know for sure that she always wears waterproof mascara?  Could it be that she only wears waterproof mascara when she knows she will be swimming or participating in some other watersport?   I personally hate waterproof mascara and only wear it if I am planning to swim in public.

As for her moving out the day she served Tom with papers, I’m sure she consulted with her lawyer first.

Being married to a lawyer she would know enough to not tip him off, and state she wants a divorce, and certainly not before she has lawyered up with the best attorney she could secure.


In fact meeting with a number of divorce attorneys would help and prevent Tom from retaining them.


We know from the Betty Broderick case that it’s not always easy to find someone willing to go against a popular and famous lawyer.



Erika is a reserved, remote, and often cold-seeming woman, but this doesn’t mean she is in on a fraud scheme.   It’s usually the warm, and seemingly knights in shining armour ones that are the greatest cons.

I think Erika finally found out what Tom was up to when he had no other option but to tell her.   I don’t believe he even told her the extent of his crimes.

She is smart enough to not stay on a sinking ship, and love can and does die, just like that.    One single action can bring about the end of a marriage, The straw that finally breaks the camel's back.   


If my husband stole from widows and orphans I hope and think my respect, love, and support would cease.   The vows I spoke would not have been broken by me, but by him.  
I’m not convinced that Erika is guilty of willing and knowledgeable participation in Toms fraud.


----------



## bisousx

KellyObsessed said:


> I just watched the latest episode, and I’m going to give Erika the benefit of the doubt.      I’m not convinced she didn’t wear waterproof mascara for a calculated reason.
> 
> 
> Do we know for sure that she always wears waterproof mascara?  Could it be that she only wears waterproof mascara when she knows she will be swimming or participating in some other watersport?   I personally hate waterproof mascara and only wear it if I am planning to swim in public.
> 
> As for her moving out the day she served Tom with papers, I’m sure she consulted with her lawyer first.
> 
> Being married to a lawyer she would know enough to not tip him off, and state she wants a divorce, and certainly not before she has lawyered up with the best attorney she could secure.
> 
> 
> In fact meeting with a number of divorce attorneys would help and prevent Tom from retaining them.
> 
> 
> We know from the Betty Broderick case that it’s not always easy to find someone willing to go against a popular and famous lawyer.
> 
> 
> 
> Erika is a reserved, remote, and often cold-seeming woman, but this doesn’t mean she is in on a fraud scheme.   It’s usually the warm, and seemingly knights in shining armour ones that are the greatest cons.
> 
> I think Erika finally found out what Tom was up to when he had no other option but to tell her.   I don’t believe he even told her the extent of his crimes.
> 
> She is smart enough to not stay on a sinking ship, and love can and does die, just like that.    One single action can bring about the end of a marriage, The straw that finally breaks the camel's back.
> 
> 
> If my husband stole from widows and orphans I hope and think my respect, love, and support would cease.   The vows I spoke would not have been broken by me, but by him.
> I’m not convinced that Erika is guilty of willing and knowledgeable participation in Toms fraud.



Well said and I tend to agree (for now), but I’m also curious to see the evidence from the legal drama and how it all plays out. Sadly, I fear that the mounting lawsuits and the public bullying from the main attorney Ronald Richards is the type of pressure could drive an innocent person to suicide. I am a bit relieved to see that Erika has support and friends from the cast.

My family was victim to a fraud scheme similar to what Tom was running. I have firsthand ideas of how it could play out and I can identify with all Erika has felt. The shock, the sadness, the fear.

In my family’s case, the wife of the scam artist who fleeced countless people was a sweet woman, an excellent host who never let her charm falter. I never heard of her carrying an expensive handbag, behaving ostentatiously or say anything in an unkind tone. In a way, it was unreal how perfect she seemed as a person. Like the kind of woman and wife one would aspire to be.

It wasn’t until lawsuits were well underway that we found out the wife actually divorced the husband on paper years prior, but continued to portray to the community as happily married. The scammer had transferred ill-gotten assets to her (and his family members). Since she was the quiet, innocent wife in public, she was never named on the lawsuits and they have always gotten away with their crimes.

I have loads of other stories of female scammers I’ve brushed with. None of these people have ostentatious personalities like Erika. It’s always the sweet, warm and even motherly personalities that draw you in for the kill.


----------



## Tivo

KellyObsessed said:


> I just watched the latest episode, and I’m going to give Erika the benefit of the doubt.      I’m not convinced she didn’t wear waterproof mascara for a calculated reason.
> 
> 
> Do we know for sure that she always wears waterproof mascara?  Could it be that she only wears waterproof mascara when she knows she will be swimming or participating in some other watersport?   I personally hate waterproof mascara and only wear it if I am planning to swim in public.
> 
> As for her moving out the day she served Tom with papers, I’m sure she consulted with her lawyer first.
> 
> Being married to a lawyer she would know enough to not tip him off, and state she wants a divorce, and certainly not before she has lawyered up with the best attorney she could secure.
> 
> 
> In fact meeting with a number of divorce attorneys would help and prevent Tom from retaining them.
> 
> 
> We know from the Betty Broderick case that it’s not always easy to find someone willing to go against a popular and famous lawyer.
> 
> 
> 
> Erika is a reserved, remote, and often cold-seeming woman, but this doesn’t mean she is in on a fraud scheme.   It’s usually the warm, and seemingly knights in shining armour ones that are the greatest cons.
> 
> I think Erika finally found out what Tom was up to when he had no other option but to tell her.   I don’t believe he even told her the extent of his crimes.
> 
> She is smart enough to not stay on a sinking ship, and love can and does die, just like that.    One single action can bring about the end of a marriage, The straw that finally breaks the camel's back.
> 
> 
> If my husband stole from widows and orphans I hope and think my respect, love, and support would cease.   The vows I spoke would not have been broken by me, but by him.
> I’m not convinced that Erika is guilty of willing and knowledgeable participation in Toms fraud.


I agree with all your points. However, what gives me pause now, is her behavior on social media. And the way she is trying to get every dime she can, despite knowing what these victims have been through. She is behaving like a victim, and she is not a victim. She has signed and has her name on legal documents tying her to his business. She knew insane amounts of money where being transferred into her account and asked no questions, despite lawsuits piling up. It’s hard to sympathize.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I am trying to feel sympathy for Erika but it's difficult when all she talks about is how bad she feels that she's being accused of participating in a "sham" divorce and doesn't even mention the innocent victims of her husbands scams. I am giving her the benefit of the doubt for now and hoping that will come later in the season as the magnitude of his actions becomes more clear. 

I am also really curious about her Erika Jayne business. I always thought he bankrolled everything. So her claims that he was so controlling and never supportive of her...it just doesn't seem to fit that narrative.


----------



## zooba

Going to call BS on the waterworks.  Dear producers of RH shows, we aren't stupid, we may be distracted but ocassionally we do notice the numerous continuity fails and editing poofs.  Numerous.  However, KYLE would never allow a girlfriend to ruin her makeup as noted on numerous other occassions where someone had genuine or glycerin tears.  

I think she dabbed Sutton's tears in a previous episode this season to maintain the makeup.  She just sat there like a player in a two bit show. Also note to produces, Kyle also cannot act, perhaps Rinna would have made this more believable.

I swore I would never watch this show again when I read that the dementia was possibly a defense sham.  Now I am irritated with myself and thinking that the covid reboot missed my sorry a$$


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> It has been* alleged that Mr Crystal did not always bat for his present team*.
> As far as the age difference, what else is new?


I definitely get those vibes.


----------



## A1aGypsy

She incorporated a company and had assets transferred to it after she knew what he was alleged to have done. At the very least in my mind, she needs to explain that.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Yes, Erika is trying to rewrite her history making her look more like a victim, and with all the information coming out about real victims, that relied on Tom to gain justice for them, makes her look worst.
> So the way she is showing herself, just make her look more guilty.
> As said her, she should be actively trying to downgrade her lifestyle and gather some funds to hold for some on this poor people. That would look so much better than moaning about how tiny her $9500 rental house is.
> 
> And I don't believe all the support she's being offered by the other HW will last - as time goes on and more of the truth comes out, the ladies will distance themselves.
> They remember the years of the ice queen Erika, she was never very friendly then, so this friendly attitude won't last.
> The pack will turn on her.


Amazing that ice queen Erika, who never discussed real personal issues, is suddenly laying it all bare for everyone.  I don't buy it.


----------



## pjhm

purseinsanity said:


> Amazing that ice queen Erika, who never discussed real personal issues, is suddenly laying it all bare for everyone.  I don't buy it.


I don’t either, if he was such a lousy husband, why didn’t she leave him a year or two ago. I imagine a conversation where she said, “How do we get out of this.” and Mr. brilliant attorney came up with scenario.


----------



## limom

Erika might have been treated poorly but that does not change that fact that she is responsible for the money.
Regarding the 240k, it was payment from a settlement from the California Lottery. It should have never been directly disbursed to her.
Now, do I think that she fully understood the extent of the scam?
Maybe not but she willingly accepted payments.
And she is smart enough to know that it is funny money.
As far as the Ronald Richards character, not a fan.
In my neighborhood, a couple scammed the entire street with some harebrain drinks.
Thankfully, I am suspicious by nature and the hubby is conservative with his coins.
Plus I knew Senior citizens who were scammed by Madoff. This scared me forever.


----------



## floatinglili

She was much younger than him, had come from an impoverished background and willingly subscribed to the ideal of her much older husband, the genius and rescuer. I am inclined to think if he said it was ok she believed it was ok. 
How come the learned professionals around him, within the firm and without, let this go on so long? Where were the firm administration and accounting staff in this?


----------



## limom

floatinglili said:


> She was much younger than him, had come from an impoverished background and willingly subscribed to the ideal of her much older husband, the genius and rescuer. I am inclined to think if he said it was ok she believed it was ok.
> How come the learned professionals around him, within the firm and without, let this go on so long? Where were the firm administration and accounting staff in this?


They were all related to him. 
Impoverished?
Nah, middle class in America is not impoverished…
Her mother might not have been loving but Erika was fed, had dance lessons and the likes.
She did not come out of the projects by any stretch of the imagination…. 
Whatever happened to the Erika who proclaimed she knew so much about law by osmosis?
Whomever is advising is not doing her any favor imo.
There are orphans, widows and burnt victims for goodness sakes.
Nobody in the real world feels sorry that Girardi is not calling her and paying her Saks bills.
That bleach must have bled into her brain…


----------



## Volvomom

I agree.......


----------



## floatinglili

I expect every staff member of this law firm will be gone through with a fine tooth comb I cannot conceive of a professional office asleep at the wheel like this - it is mind boggling to me.

ETA I think my overall point stands regarding the the power balance of the relationship. Erika may not have been living in the streets but her presentation screams working class background to me Also the working class love dance and will make many sacrifices for their children to participate in dance.


----------



## limom

floatinglili said:


> I expect every staff member of this law firm will be gone through with a fine tooth comb I cannot conceive of a professional office asleep at the wheel like this - it is mind boggling to me.
> 
> ETA I think my overall point stands regarding the the power balance of the relationship. Erika may not have been living in the streets but her presentation screams working class background to me Also the working class love dance and will make many sacrifices for their children to participate in dance.


This was definitely an unbalanced relationship.
He was one of the best litigator of his generation and she was a stripper/waitress.
And he was so much older than her…
However, nobody stopped her from going to college and getting an education.
He might have respected her more, imo.
Plus, she is playing the victim card too readily and forcefully.
Meanwhile, there are real victims in that situation…
It is not going to work well for her at the end….
Also, if she is looking to find love/sponsor again, how is she going to explain that she left when he needed her the most????

ouch.


----------



## limom

Oh Rapaport, you are an AZZ


----------



## A1aGypsy

floatinglili said:


> I expect every staff member of this law firm will be gone through with a fine tooth comb I cannot conceive of a professional office asleep at the wheel like this - it is mind boggling to me.
> 
> ETA I think my overall point stands regarding the the power balance of the relationship. Erika may not have been living in the streets but her presentation screams working class background to me Also the working class love dance and will make many sacrifices for their children to participate in dance.



As I understand it (and I haven’t gotten fully into the details) but the victim’s funds at least were more of a side deal than through the law firm.

He said to them “you can take this money and invest it yourself for x rate. Alternatively, I have all my money pooled with some of the other victims. Because it is a much higher amount, we get a better rate of return.” And so, they trusted him and handed over their money.


----------



## pjhm

limom said:


> Oh Rapaport, you are an AZZ



That’s not much of a defense, of course we are all innocent until proven guilty but her entertaining us doesn’t count against culpability.


----------



## floatinglili

A1aGypsy said:


> As I understand it (and I haven’t gotten fully into the details) but the victim’s funds at least were more of a side deal than through the law firm.
> 
> He said to them “you can take this money and invest it yourself for x rate. Alternatively, I have all my money pooled with some of the other victims. Because it is a much higher amount, we get a better rate of return.” And so, they trusted him and handed over their money.


That is crazy fraud. Mind boggling!

ETA and so the law firm professionals and other professional hangers on with this case simply washed their hands of it. Unreal! A lawyer’s side job as a shonky financial advisor!


----------



## pjhm

floatinglili said:


> That is crazy fraud. Mind boggling!
> 
> ETA and so the law firm professionals and other professional hangers on with this case simply washed their hands of it. Unreal! A lawyer’s side job as a shonky financial advisor!


Yeah I’m waiting for the SEC , Securities and exchange commission, to come after him.


----------



## limom

pjhm said:


> That’s not much of a defense, of course we are all innocent until proven guilty but her entertaining us doesn’t count against culpability.


He is doing AC bidding and is mesmerized by Erika‘s beauty and victim act.
His wife must be so proud


----------



## purseinsanity

floatinglili said:


> I expect every staff member of this law firm will be gone through with a fine tooth comb I cannot conceive of a professional office asleep at the wheel like this - it is mind boggling to me.
> 
> ETA I think my overall point stands regarding the the power balance of the relationship. Erika may not have been living in the streets but her presentation screams working class background to me Also the working class love dance and will make many sacrifices for their children to participate in dance.


There may have been a power difference, but it's not like she was a mail order bride.  She knew who she married, and she married him willingly.  No one had a shotgun to her head.  She waited on him at his coffee shop or whatever.  She saw him as an older, wealthy man.  Like the saying goes, if you marry for money, you earn every dollar!


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Oh Rapaport, you are an AZZ



"She's handled herself with so much class"?  Really Rappaport?  Have you read her tweets?  One describing how she likes her man's package?  Yeah, real Classy.


----------



## TC1

Ronald Richards also outed the fact that Rinna has no money and huge debt against her house after Rinna commented that Camille G was an a-hole for the mascara tweet.


----------



## Abba13

TC1 said:


> Ronald Richards also outed the fact that Rinna has no money and huge debt against her house after Rinna commented that Camille G was an a-hole for the mascara tweet.


I missed something jumping around all the posts.  Who is Ronald Richards?  Who does he represent?


----------



## limom

Abba13 said:


> I missed something jumping around all the posts.  Who is Ronald Richards?  Who does he represent?


The trustee.
He also outed that LR had the same management than Erika


----------



## Abba13

limom said:


> The trustee.
> He also outed that LR had the same management than Erika



Thanks.  

My goodness.....this story is more complicated than I thought and I knew it was extremely complicated.  I have to stop trying to figure it out.....taking up too much time and brain cells of which I'm running low.


----------



## limom

There are now rumors that Erika financed Rinna lipstick line.
It is insane


----------



## swags

I think Rapaport would like to be a housewife. Does he even act anymore?


----------



## pjhm

swags said:


> I think Rapaport would like to be a housewife. Does he even act anymore?


He’s working without pay for the victims.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> I think Rapaport would like to be a housewife. Does he even act anymore?


He's on the Netflix series Atypical, but he LOVES reality TV


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> There are now rumors that Erika financed Rinna lipstick line.
> It is insane


Oh how the plot thickens!


----------



## Tivo

TC1 said:


> Ronald Richards also outed the fact that Rinna has no money and huge debt against her house after Rinna commented that Camille G was an a-hole for the mascara tweet.


How does he know this stuff?


----------



## TC1

Tivo said:


> How does he know this stuff?


He posted that he didn't even have to do a "deep dive" to find this all out..just a quick "surface" glance. I have no idea how....but I am here for the gossip


----------



## limom

Tivo said:


> How does he know this stuff?


As an attorney he has access to deeds and recording.
This is really no biggie.
That man is so gossipy. 
Between him and Rappaport….


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> "She's handled herself with so much class"?  Really Rappaport?  Have you read her tweets?  One describing how she likes her man's package?  Yeah, real Classy.


And wearing a necklace with C U Next Tuesday?  That’s real classy too.


----------



## pjhm

Wonder when Erika's policeman son moved out-anyone know? In an older episode she said he lived with them in the mansion.


----------



## baghagg

I doubt Erika's son actually resided with her and Tom, at least for any chunk of (quality) time..

_ETA:_ for all we know, Tom forbid it, and Erika complied..


----------



## baghagg

I also doubt Lisa Rinna is in debt - she and her hubby have been gainfully employed all these years... They live frugally by Hollywood standards.  Maybe when she owned the clothing store they got a little ahead of themselves, but that was 20+ years ago..


----------



## pjhm

pjhm said:


> He’s working without pay for the victims.


Ignore my post,was speaking about Richards not Rappaport


----------



## bisousx

baghagg said:


> I also doubt Lisa Rinna is in debt - she and her hubby have been gainfully employed all these years... They live frugally by Hollywood standards.  Maybe when she owned the clothing store they got a little ahead of themselves, but that was 20+ years ago..



The mortgage part is probably true since mortgages are public record.

Personally, I don’t view having loans as an indicator that someone is broke or mismanaging money. Many California homes skyrocketed in equity in the last 6 months. Rinna could have done a cashout refi to finance another home or project, who knows. This random person on Twitter summed up my thoughts though, re: the investments.

It will be even more of a dumpster fire HOT MESS now that it’s implied that Erika may have laundered some of her money via Rinna.


----------



## purseinsanity

Tivo said:


> How does he know this stuff?


He's a real lawyer, I think.  I'm sure he has PIs, and legal researchers that can dig up all kinds of dirt.


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> I also doubt Lisa Rinna is in debt - she and her hubby have been gainfully employed all these years... They live frugally by Hollywood standards.  Maybe when she owned the clothing store they got a little ahead of themselves, but that was 20+ years ago..


ITA.  Plus she has deals with QVC and Depends.  She probably makes more than Harry at this point.  He's also supposedly some genius with energy projects.  Who knows.


----------



## haute okole

floatinglili said:


> “The trustee alleges Erika collected $242,658 between 2012 and 2021”
> That’s not an impressive figure
> 
> ETA should we be discussing this stuff in social media???speaking about this in a gossip thread is not going to upset the progress of the case is it??


Please keep in mind that figure only represents the amount of gifts given that could be determined to be separate property belonging to Erika in the event of a divorce.  This amount does not include the income she received legally as 1/2 of the undivided Girardi Community property estate.   I believe the way the sentence is framed, Erika claims the trustee took her separate property.  During her marriage, the only way she acquired separate property was through gifts from Tom.  She could try to claim her performances and the Housewives shows, the footwear deals, etc are separate property, but there must be a recent post nuptial agreement stating Tom would not be entitled to her most recent earnings.  Somehow,I don’t thing he is that dumb and if he did sign such a document recently, I would argue for a rescission because he may not have been of sound mind when he entered into recent contracts


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> Ronald Richards also outed the fact that Rinna has no money and huge debt against her house after Rinna commented that Camille G was an a-hole for the mascara tweet.


That surprises me, I thought Rinna made a bundle from selling her clothes line on QVC, guess one never knows......


----------



## swags

haute okole said:


> Please keep in mind that figure only represents the amount of gifts given that could be determined to be separate property belonging to Erika in the event of a divorce.  This amount does not include the income she received legally as 1/2 of the undivided Girardi Community property estate.   I believe the way the sentence is framed, Erika claims the trustee took her separate property.  During her marriage, the only way she acquired separate property was through gifts from Tom.  She could try to claim her performances and the Housewives shows, the footwear deals, etc are separate property, but there must be a recent post nuptial agreement stating Tom would not be entitled to her most recent earnings.  Somehow,I don’t thing he is that dumb and if he did sign such a document recently, I would argue for a rescission because he may not have been of sound mind when he entered into recent contracts


Do you think Erika will have to pay the victims at some point?


----------



## haute okole

pjhm said:


> That surprises me, I thought Rinna made a bundle from selling her clothes line on QVC, guess one never knows......


Sadly, this is the cost of out fabulous-Ing the other ridiculously attractive ZERO talent actresses in L.A.  OH the trials and tribulations of raising truely beautiful, women of substance born in LA.  I had not seen The show because I am in Oxford picking my 16 year old from school.  We had a BIG fight because I saw UGLY American characteristics in her that sickened me.  Nip that in the BUD!  I hope I am no too late.  So disappointed.


----------



## haute okole

swags said:


> Do you think Erika will have to pay the victims at some point?


For sure!  Whether she knew or not, because she was a beneficiary of their stolen monies, she owes them money.  Shame on her for not apologizing, no matter whose fault.  Stripper narcissist did NOT deserve this money more than the victims of Lion air, et al.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Sadly, this is the cost of out fabulous-Ing the other ridiculously attractive ZERO talent actresses in L.A.  OH the trials and tribulations of raising truely beautiful, women of substance born in LA.  I had not seen The show because I am in Oxford picking my 16 year old from school.  We had a BIG fight because I saw UGLY American characteristics in her that sickened me.  Nip that in the BUD!  I hope I am no too late.  So disappointed.




Lisa Rinna was a completely adequate soap opera actress, not everyone can be Meryl.
Rinna shined on Melrose Place, Veronica Mars and on and on…
Wouldn’t she have money coming?
I wonder why would their house be so heavily mortgaged at this stage of their lives.
Although raising two high maintenance young kids can be costly….
Is there something else going on?
@bisousx suggests that they mortgaged the house to play the market but for what?
At 70, HH is still working the theater circuit and she is doing anything and everything to make a buck…
THe actors  union is super generous, so I don’t expect they were hit with medical costs…
A mystery-if true that is…


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Lisa Rinna was a completely adequate soap opera actress, not everyone can be Meryl.
> Rinna shined on Melrose Place, Veronica Mars and on and on…
> Wouldn’t she have money coming?
> I wonder why would their house be so heavily mortgaged at this stage of their lives.
> Although raising two high maintenance young kids can be costly….
> Is there something else going on?
> @bisousx suggests that they mortgaged the house to play the market but for what?
> At 70, HH is still working the theater circuit and she is doing anything and everything to make a buck…
> THe actors  union is super generous, so I don’t expect they were hit with medical costs…
> A mystery-if true that is…



My mother is in her 70s and still buying/selling properties. She’s in the middle of a cashout refi to help finance a new commercial property. Why? Because she’s bored in retirement and wants to make more money. Her happiness is growing her net worth, while some others are content caring for their families or doing other things with their time. I’m just saying that having a mortgage at a certain age isn’t an indication of one’s finances going belly up, and we probably won’t know the truth unless someone shares that info.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> Sadly, this is the cost of out fabulous-Ing the other ridiculously attractive ZERO talent actresses in L.A.  OH the trials and tribulations of raising truely beautiful, women of substance born in LA.  I had not seen The show because I am in Oxford picking my 16 year old from school.  We had a BIG fight because I saw UGLY American characteristics in her that sickened me.  Nip that in the BUD!  I hope I am no too late.  So disappointed.



They are lucky to have you as a mom  and I wouldn’t be too worried, many of us were bratty at 16 and mellow out with age.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> My mother is in her 70s and still buying/selling properties. She’s in the middle of a cashout refi to help finance a new commercial property. Why? Because she’s bored in retirement and wants to make more money. Her happiness is growing her net worth, while some others are content caring for their families or doing other things with their time. I’m just saying that having a mortgage at a certain age isn’t an indication of one’s finances going belly up, and we probably won’t know the truth unless someone shares that info.


Since HH‘s life is not really shared maybe he enjoys speculating too.
Good for your mother to still have passion for RE. I’d bet it keeps her sharp and engaged. I stan!
My oldest relatives were more engaged in clubs and the likes…


----------



## rockhollow

Rinna is not my favourite housewife, but that lady has hustle and  i would be surprised if the Hamin's were in financial difficulties. 
Rinna has been working her whole live, and even has said herself, that there is no paying job she'd turn down.
I image even her salary from the housewife show is considerable, and her clothing line on QVC looks very popular.


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> Rinna is not my favourite housewife, but that lady has hustle and  i would be surprised if the Hamin's were in financial difficulties.
> Rinna has been working her whole live, and even has said herself, that there is no paying job she'd turn down.
> I image even her salary from the housewife show is considerable, and her clothing line on QVC looks very popular.


Agreed. And HH has worked since he graduated from College…Plus he came from a very well to do family to boots.
His son is with actress Ursula Andress so I doubt that he had to pay much in child support and mother support.
And him and Rinna have been married for ages…
His hobby is camping. So unless he lies and camping is really drugging/gambling/girls…they have money..


----------



## TC1

Lisa must have paid for the girls to start their "fashion" line. DNA  LOL remember that? I don't think anything ever came from it. She is no PMK


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Lisa must have paid for the girls to start their "fashion" line. DNA  LOL remember that? I don't think anything ever came from it. *She is no PMK*


But I bet she would love to be!


----------



## Swanky

What’s an “ugly American characteristic”?!



haute okole said:


> Sadly, this is the cost of out fabulous-Ing the other ridiculously attractive ZERO talent actresses in L.A.  OH the trials and tribulations of raising truely beautiful, women of substance born in LA.  I had not seen The show because I am in Oxford picking my 16 year old from school.  We had a BIG fight because I saw UGLY American characteristics in her that sickened me.  Nip that in the BUD!  I hope I am no too late.  So disappointed.


----------



## haute okole

Swanky said:


> What’s an “ugly American characteristic”?!


OMG.  I even hate to say, but stupid little things like the French fries in the US are better and the girls in the UK don’t know how to dress and I would rather die than get on that hop on and hop off bus.  I am like excuse you, who the eff do you think you are?


----------



## swags

Is Rinna supporting her daughters? That’s what I would guess her biggest expense would be.


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> Ronald Richards also outed the fact that Rinna has no money and huge debt against her house after Rinna commented that Camille G was an a-hole for the mascara tweet.


What did Camille say! I mean that mascara tho is worth a good meme.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> OMG.  I even hate to say, but stupid little things like the French fries in the US are better and the girls in the UK don’t know how to dress and I would rather die than get on that hop on and hop off bus.  I am like excuse you, who the eff do you think you are?



This is probably something that came out of my mouth at 16. I’ve said many regrettable things at that age. Thankfully, if not for you, then her friends will keep her in check. Time flies by quickly and before you know it you will get a “Mom... you were right.”


----------



## Swanky

haute okole said:


> OMG.  I even hate to say, but stupid little things like the French fries in the US are better and the girls in the UK don’t know how to dress and I would rather die than get on that hop on and hop off bus.  I am like excuse you, who the eff do you think you are?



I just fail to see how that those are “American”… sounds like snotty kid comments, not sure it has anything to do with being American. Jmo


----------



## floatinglili

American media is very US focused / insular - whenever I am in the US there is a sense when watching tv esp news that the country is the whole world. I think (and this is very generally speaking) US ppl can be a little sheltered from the rest of the world culturally, the kids behaviour might reflect that.


----------



## meluvs2shop

pjhm said:


> That surprises me, I thought Rinna made a bundle from selling her clothes line on QVC, guess one never knows......


I’m sure her contract with QVC was/is a nice one. I know plenty of “designers” there and they live a nice comfortable life. I mean where else can you sell a million dollars worth of stuff in less than an hour. And if she’s savvy and I think she is she had her lawyers negotiate a nice pay out for her appearances.


----------



## zooba

I figure she has licensed her name for the qvc brand. I watched when I was waiting for a flight, she was persuadable. 

I am American fear me. Seriously, it's the last bastion of the politically and socially woke population.  Murican bashing , pfft pass the Velveeta


----------



## bisbee

floatinglili said:


> American media is very US focused / insular - whenever I am in the US there is a sense when watching tv esp news that the country is the whole world. I think (and this is very generally speaking) US ppl can be a little sheltered from the rest of the world culturally, the kids behaviour might reflect that.


Of course American media is very U.S. focused…this country is the size of many European countries combined.  Divergent situations, cultural traditions and opinions run the gamut here…and we are separated from Europe by an ocean.  I agree that the unattractive comments that were    ”nipped in the bud” have more to do with being a teenager than emulating American opinions.


----------



## floatinglili

Not trying to annoy anyone - it is a striking feature of media for newcomers to the country. Perhaps that’s why haute Okole said ‘American’ rather than ‘teenager’. It’s no biggie. 



bisbee said:


> Of course American media is very U.S. focused…this country is the size of many European countries combined.  Divergent situations, cultural traditions and opinions run the gamut here…and we are separated from Europe by an ocean.  I agree that the unattractive comments that were    ”nipped in the bud” have more to do with being a teenager than emulating American opinions.


----------



## Abba13

haute okole said:


> OMG.  I even hate to say, but stupid little things like the French fries in the US are better and the girls in the UK don’t know how to dress and I would rather die than get on that hop on and hop off bus.  I am like excuse you, who the eff do you think you are?



Ugly is in every country, every sex, every race.


----------



## earthygirl

swags said:


> Is Rinna supporting her daughters? That’s what I would guess her biggest expense would be.


Well she admitted to contributing to amelia’s rent in a previous season.  Not sure if she still is given that her daughter has had some modeling contracts and now she’s got someone’s baby daddy as her boyfriend..maybe sugar daddy?  Lol!


----------



## bisousx

Lisa Rinna is being sued for copyright infringement!

https://realityblurb.com/2021/07/20...obh-star-jokes-about-heavily-mortgaged-house/


----------



## rockhollow

I wonder how much Rinna's house it worth, it a pretty big estate, so having a 3.5Million dollar mortgage probably isn't that much.
My financial advisor encouraged me to take out a mortgage on my recent home because of the small, low interest rate being offered, and then invested my funds elsewhere with a higher return rate.
He said this was a smart and good way to use my funds.

I liked that she instagrammed a cute remark about her home. Once anything is out there on the internet, it will never go away, so might as well deal with it.


----------



## bagsforme

3.5 million doesn't seem like much mortgage in the LA market.  Even if people can pay it off, there are many reasons not to. 
At a quick glance at the lawsuit, seems like they're trying to get any kind of dirt.  Just because she posted pics that someone else took of her?  I'll never understand how celebs can't use their own photo that someone else took of them.  Yes, its someone else property but the celeb IS the property.  That law needs to change.


----------



## limom

Erika Twitter is cray but she entertains!


----------



## haute okole

Swanky said:


> I just fail to see how that those are “American”… sounds like snotty kid comments, not sure it has anything to do with being American. Jmo


Sorry to offend.  When my father was appointed by President Carter in 1977 as a diplomat to Bangladesh and later to Uganda and Indonesia, me and my sisters went into some sort of training.  We repeatedly heard NOT to be the typical “ugly American”.  Anybody of my age, 57, and that has held a US Diplomatic passport knows this term.  My daughter showed traits that horrified me.  Completely lacking the appreciation of the host culture she is in and always pronouncing the superiority of her American culture.  I am so disappointed.  She will learn nothing as long as she continues with that attitude.  I am on the verge of canceling her vacation to Italy with her sister.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Sorry to offend.  When my father was appointed by President Carter in 1977, me and my sisters went into some sort of training.  We repeatedly heard NOT to be the typical “*ugly American*”.  Anybody of my age, 57, and that has held a Diplomatic passport knows this term.  My daughter showed traits that horrified me.  Completely lacking I the appreciation of the host culture she is in and always pronouncing the superiority of her culture.  I am so disappointed.  She will learn nothing as long as she continues with that attitude.  I am in the verge of canceling her vacation to Italy with her sister.


There is nothing wrong with that term. It is a real thing. Period.
My bartender childhood friend in France loves American clients because they tip very generously.
He says that to my very American husband.  
Those who are easily offended need to get a grip. All cultures talk crap about other cultures. It is not that serious.


----------



## floatinglili

haute okole said:


> Sorry to offend.  When my father was appointed by President Carter in 1977 as a diplomat to Bangladesh and later to Uganda and Indonesia, me and my sisters went into some sort of training.  We repeatedly heard NOT to be the typical “ugly American”.  Anybody of my age, 57, and that has held a US Diplomatic passport knows this term.  My daughter showed traits that horrified me.  Completely lacking the appreciation of the host culture she is in and always pronouncing the superiority of her American culture.  I am so disappointed.  She will learn nothing as long as she continues with that attitude.  I am on the verge of canceling her vacation to Italy with her sister.


They are still learning. Perhaps they feel a bit homesick? Perhaps they feel they have nothing to offer but their experiences which up until now have been all about the USA. 
just wait when they get home they will be telling their US friends all about every detail of the UK and Europe! Annoying in the opposite kind of way lol.


----------



## Abba13

limom said:


> There is nothing wrong with that term. It is a real thing. Period.
> My bartender childhood friend in France loves American clients because they tip very generously.
> He says that to my very American husband.
> Those who are easily offended need to get a grip. All cultures talk crap about other cultures. It is not that serious.



Because one counters the term doesn't mean they are easily offended.  They are, like me, simply adding to the conversation.


----------



## haute okole

Abba13 said:


> Because one counters the term doesn't mean they are easily offended.  They are, like me, simply adding to the conversation.


I do apologize that the “ugly American” term offended some of you.  But it is a very real term and acknowledged term in the international community and let’s be honest, some Americans who are not familiar with this term are understandably offended.

@floatinglili, That is very sweet of you to give my daughter that grace.  She is fairly well traveled, so I was surprised at her attitude.  She is usually much more refined and gracious.  This is her first solo trip.   I am raising an adult, not a Hamlin/Rinna LA POS, God Forbid.


----------



## limom

Abba13 said:


> Because one counters the term doesn't mean they are easily offended.  They are, like me, simply adding to the conversation.


A hit dog will holler.
But you do you, dear.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> I do apologize that the “ugly American” term offended some of you.  But it is a very real term and acknowledged term in the international community and let’s be honest, some Americans who are not familiar with this term are understandably offended.


But calling fellow poster elitist is completely acceptable?????


----------



## floatinglili

I am not following this little squabble lol.
It would upsetting to be abroad and be met with rudeness (‘ugly American’) due to your nationality. But this situation discussed here is the opposite - a well travelled mother trying to raise well - travelled girls. 
Let’s face it, people can let their guard down and some can be uncouth when they travel. Unfortunately this reflects on the rest of us from that cultural group regardless of how polite and interested we personally are.
If I go to Britain I am likely to run into the occasional jokey comment about my ancestors being comedy pirates and prostitutes.
At least ppl from the US have the good graces not to think this way or at least refrain from saying such things out loud lol.
So perhaps not such ‘ugly Americans’ to me


----------



## limom

floatinglili said:


> I am not following this little squabble lol.
> It would upsetting to be abroad and be met with rudeness (‘ugly American’) due to your nationality. But this situation discussed here is the opposite - a well travelled mother trying to raise well - travelled girls.
> Let’s face it, people can let their guard down and some can be uncouth when they travel. Unfortunately this reflects on the rest of us from that cultural group regardless of how polite and interested we personally are.
> If I go to Britain I am likely to run into the occasional jokey comment about my ancestors being comedy pirates and prostitutes.
> At least ppl from the US have the good graces not to think this way or at least refrain from saying such things out loud lol.
> So perhaps not such ‘ugly Americans’ to me


It is personal and this is why it is uncool.
HO made an off the cuff comment about HER daughter and here she is feeling bad and apologizing .
Mind you, she is American. 
If she can’t call her own people ugly, who can?
Us Frenchies? Where do I start?


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Erika Twitter is cray but she entertains!



Hold on, EJ spent $5m of other people’s money on Rinna’s lip line, which competes with all the other amazing lip glosses we already have like Chanel and not so great Kylie, Kim’s KKW aka SKKN, Fenty. Ok, Rinna loses.  Her lips comes in a very far far last.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Hold on, EJ spent $5m of other people’s money on Rinna’s lip line, which compete’s with all the other amazing lip glosses we already have like Chanel and not so great Kylie, Kim’s KKW aka SKKN, Fenty. Ok, Rinna loses.  Her lips comes in a very far far last.


So far, it is all rumors and innuendos…
Your friend Ronald is coming hard at Rinna because she still supports Erika.
He needs a check from Bravo. He is making this show 10000 times more exciting that it really is


----------



## haute okole

Lol!  When I started following Ronald, he was just some attorney with a Housewives fetish.  Eventually, his fetish made him a multi-millionaire!  He gathered a group of disgruntled hikers and sued Mohammed Hadid for lack of access to hiking trails in Franklin Canyon adjacent properties that Hadid owned and intended to develop into a multi-housing suburban development.  Earlier this year Ronald secured a $26million verdict against Hadid.  Ronald’s minimum fee is $10,400,000, not including costs and interest!  The Housewives fetish paid off for him, BIG!  And this is only one of his many jobs he got because of the Housewives.  The Bankruptcy Court just appointed hm to locate and seize Girardi assets to pay the victims.  He will be paid according to the terms of the Bankruptcy law order, an hourly rate, but it is a job that does not suck!


----------



## Abba13

limom said:


> A hit dog will holler.
> But you do you, dear.



I don't know this expression or maybe it's an original of yours?  .


----------



## Abba13

Abba13 said:


> I don't know this expression or maybe it's an original of yours?  .





haute okole said:


> I do apologize that the “ugly American” term offended some of you.  But it is a very real term and acknowledged term in the international community and let’s be honest, some Americans who are not familiar with this term are understandably offended.
> 
> @floatinglili, That is very sweet of you to give my daughter that grace.  She is fairly well traveled, so I was surprised at her attitude.  She is usually much more refined and gracious.  This is her first solo trip.   I am raising an adult, not a Hamlin/Rinna LA POS, God Forbid.



Since you replied to one of my 'quotes' I take it you feel I was offended and required an apology?  No, no apology required.  I'm truly sorry you felt the need to do so.

I 'thought' we were having a conversation.  It appears I ruffled some feathers because I offered input.  When my input disagreed with others, 'they' felt the need to pull a Rinna. I hope I'm wrong but it's not looking good.  

Apparently there are Rinna types on this thread who require all to agree or the slayer's mouth shows its ugliness.


----------



## Tivo

Mid season trailer!


----------



## swags

Tivo said:


> Mid season trailer!



I’m so tired of Rinnas constant laughter. The Erika stuff is going to get more intense. How does she expect people not to doubt her? The timing of the divorce is extremely suspect.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> I’m so tired of Rinnas constant laughter. The Erika stuff is going to get more intense. How does she expect people not to doubt her? The timing of the divorce is extremely suspect.


So Erika Is threatening Sutton? Really?
Where is the trip this year?


----------



## LemonDrop

That trailer looks good.  
Erika: If Tom stole the money I'd like to know where it is. 
Everyone: Look in your shoe closet


----------



## baghagg

Erika's "confession" to the ladies tonight about Tom's alleged accident (which may or may not have occurred) is absurd


----------



## floatinglili

Erika shaping up  and making threats like she’s in a drug ring ‘I’m coming for you’ omg, like gutter-dwelling trash. 
My residual sympathy has evaporated. Who on earth speaks to people like that. 

For rich people some of the BH ‘ladeez’ sure are rough.


----------



## mrsirrgang

So did Erika find Tom on the hill or did he call her? I'm still confused ....
Or did they edit it? *Kathys voice*


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> Mid season trailer!



I'm so tired of Kyle's big eyed, open mouthed look of shock on her face, the one she does for her reaction shots.


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> I'm so tired of Kyle's big eyed, open mouthed look of shock on her face, the one she does for her reaction shots.


Yep - we saw that act many times tonight!  That whole scene in Kyle's kitchen as they're reading the news about Tom's first appearance (lack thereof) from the cell phone was sooooooo staged.  They were all acting.  That may not have even been the exact day of the reporting, but staged to appear that way.


----------



## LemonDrop

None of Erikas story makes sense. If she really knew in 2015 that Tom was unapologetically cheating then why didn't she start saving for her exit / possible divorce? Look at how she spends. She EASILY could have had a secret bank account or a number of handbags stuffed with hundreds of hundred dollar bills. Tom was not watching what she spent. If a man told me "I'm going to cheat because where are you going to go?" Oh hell no !!!! I'd have been stuffing that LV luggage with $$$ starting that day.


----------



## pjhm

I'm more confused now than I was before--didn't Erica tell Garcelle just a few episodes ago how great Tom had been to her and then she told the others that she pictured herself "holding that man's hand until the end." And she says she told Tom she loved him the day she left??  Confusing web of stories that get molded in to something new as the days go by........


----------



## haute okole

I love all the commentary ladies!  I have not seen the episodes yet, but based on the commentary, it sounds like Erika is telling some shocking truths.  Hold on Erika, are you lying now or were you lying then?  She is complaining that she had all these friends when she was rich and all was good, but now that she is broke and suspected of being a thief, her “friends” are running away like cockroaches.  Sounds like she is describing herself, frankly.

She sounds really really bad.  From where I sit, Erika abandons an old man in mental decline.  For decades, he spent and even stole millions to make his wife famous.  She gets a heads up that he is being sued and is broke.  He admits he is broke during a deposition and she flees in the middle of the night and serves him with divorce papers.  Now she is on TV throwing his character under the bus by calling him emotionally abusive and a cheater.  That woman has no soul.  Her playing victim act does not lessen the fact that she lived large and unapologetically on other people’s money.


----------



## Tivo

I haven’t liked Kyle since she showed her true self in season 1. Just like Melissa Gorga, I have not forgotten who she was when she started. Both have tried to rewrite their beginnings and transform into fake, TV-friendly, sideline personalities.

HOWEVER, against my better judgment I’m starting to tolerate Kyle. She hasn’t irritated me this season at all. I actually appreciate that she has real wealth and a seemingly happy family. She comes off stable and accepting. Maybe she has changed.

Also, after much reflection, I’m outing myself as a Dorit fan. I just adore her messiness and label-whoring and extra ways.

Erika is trying to pull off the con of the century but her acting is horrible.
All these new stories she’s telling aren’t making sense at all.

and they keep showing that same scene of them all at the dinner table as proof of Tom being dismissive. But if you watch closely, you will notice Erica wasn’t really adding to the conversation at the time. She also really did cut him off. And she was saying some thing like no ****. So he says excuse me Erica! Erica was actually the one being rude at that moment with her filthy mouth because at her core that’s who she is. Sure he married her, but everyone knew their relationship was transactional - which is fine. But what does she have that he didn’t give her? So there’s not a lot to respect when someone is so dependent on generosity in order to flex and floss. At least respect your ATM machine enough not to cut him off at dinner in front of other people.


----------



## limom

Erika can’t do anything right at this point.
She can‘t even bother picking up after her beloved dog and complain about his pooping????
Yes, She does not love anyone, not even her loyal dog.
And not for nothing why couldn’t she move into the playhouse to regroup, evaluate and plan the next chapter of her life????
She wants to go out as a bad, overdramatic actress while boring the audience and spending every last dime they managed to steal from the victims, that is why…
Crystal was the winner this episode by keeping silent for the most part and actually helping Kyle with the hostess duty.
Kyle’s house is very welcoming. And while it might be dated to her, I love that it is both luxurious and homey. It feels real.


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> Erika can’t do anything right at this point.
> She can‘t even bother picking up after her beloved dog and complain about his pooping????
> Yes, She does not love anyone, not even her loyal dog.
> And not for nothing why couldn’t she move into the playhouse to regroup, evaluate and plan the next chapter of her life????
> She wants to go out as a bad, overdramatic actress while boring the audience and spending every last dime they managed to steal from the victims, that is why…
> Crystal was the winner this episode by keeping silent for the most part and actually helping Kyle with the hostess duty.
> *Kyle’s house is very welcoming. And while it might be dated to her, I love that it is both luxurious and homey. It feels real.*


It really does. I always enjoy the scenes at her home.


----------



## swags

I also like the backdrop of Kyles home, its gorgeous. 
Tom is getting worse by the episode. He started out cold and dismissive, now he’s a cheating concussed jerk with declining health. I wonder if she stopped short of suggesting domestic violence?


----------



## bagshopr

I think Kyle's La Quinta home is beautiful. It doesn't look dated to me, it looks warm and cozy.
Erika is digging herself in deeper every time she opens her mouth. You don't desert your husband if his health is declining. She makes it sound like he resisted going to the doctor when she "begged" him to, and he was dismissive of her, so she up and left. Seriously?
Now you can have grounds to leave if your husband is having an affair. But I think she knew about the affair long before this. He probably didn't hide it and she didn't care as long as she had his money.  We could all see from the start that theirs was a cold, distant relationship. She never showed him any affection and she used his money to bankroll her so-called career. He handed over the money and sought companionship and love elsewhere.


----------



## floatinglili

It is clear Tom was charming in public but rude, controlling and cold. This guy ripped off widows and orphans under the nose of the learned legal and financial fraternities - a working class come-up trophy wife would have no chance keeping this guy in line. Dementia patients can behave atrociously also, so I wonder if his behaviour was potentially linked to his mental deterioration.
I dont have any problem with Erica putting her best foot forward in the marriage and then complaining loud and long after.  That’s normal lol.

Rinna looks like a cheap rip-off Dorit in her label tracksuits. I had a rare flash of sympathy for Rinna last week but back to normal programming today. Can’t stand her fashion.

Speaking of fashion, Crystal has gone from corporate style wear to looking like a drab. Did she dress herself this week? Best she keeps her mouth shut but we already know her personality is as lively and as pretty as the pea soup colour of her jacket. Ugh.

Sutton is doing her best to be personable, supportive and to make meaningful connections - we have seen the clips so we understand that she shall be totally punished later. She must ‘get’ this at an instinctive level as she is flinching like a brave little shrinking kitten right from the start.


----------



## limom

Speaking of Sutton, she discloses her horrible story and Erika is like a cold fish.
SHE DOES NOT CARE.
I can see where Sutton got her nervous disposition. 
As far as Erika and Tom, they had nothing in common. He got bored and occupied his time with other women….
Was she faithful herself? Nah…


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> Speaking of Sutton, she discloses her horrible story and Erika is like a cold fish.
> *SHE DOES NOT CARE.*
> I can see where Sutton got her nervous disposition.
> As far as Erika and Tom, they had nothing in common. He got bored and occupied his time with other women….
> Was she faithful herself? Nah…


Erika has spent so many years only caring about herself so I doubt she knows how.


----------



## limom

Erika Jayne speaks out about her estranged husband’s business dealings
					

"The Real Housewives" star tells her side of the story in the latest episode.




					www.goodmorningamerica.com


----------



## bisousx

.


floatinglili said:


> Speaking of fashion, Crystal has gone from corporate style wear to looking like a drab. Did she dress herself this week? *Best she keeps her mouth shut but we already know her personality is as lively and as pretty as the pea soup colour of her jacket. Ugh.*



I thank you for this almost hidden gem of the morning


----------



## pjhm

limom said:


> Erika Jayne speaks out about her estranged husband’s business dealings
> 
> 
> "The Real Housewives" star tells her side of the story in the latest episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goodmorningamerica.com



Erica reminded me of myself when I was a little kid getting caught for something I shouldn’t have done, my storied defense meandered on and on until I came up with some semblance of believability........sometimes it worked sometimes it didn’t........


----------



## floatinglili

bisousx said:


> .
> 
> 
> I thank you for this almost hidden gem of the morning


Oops I’m glad you like it. I was feeling a bit mean and guilty about posting that.  But the jacket really was  in fact the whole ensemble down to the bootees was
The more I watch the RH the more I become petty and nasty like the RH.
At least Kathy has regained full circulation and is interacting relatively normally for longer periods now.
The satisfied expression on her face when Dorit was tending to her was


----------



## swags

I like Kathy and that she’s not glammed up or wearing ridiculous outfits. Speaking of glam, is Mikey still in the picture at present date?


----------



## pjhm

swags said:


> I like Kathy and that she’s not glammed up or wearing ridiculous outfits. Speaking of glam, is Mikey still in the picture at present date?


He was shown at her house a few episodes ago, don’t know if he is today.


----------



## LemonDrop

limom said:


> Erika can’t do anything right at this point.
> *She can‘t even bother picking up after her beloved dog and complain about his pooping????*
> Yes, She does not love anyone, not even her loyal dog.
> And not for nothing why couldn’t she move into the playhouse to regroup, evaluate and plan the next chapter of her life????
> She wants to go out as a bad, overdramatic actress while boring the audience and spending every last dime they managed to steal from the victims, that is why…
> Crystal was the winner this episode by keeping silent for the most part and actually helping Kyle with the hostess duty.
> Kyle’s house is very welcoming. And while it might be dated to her, I love that it is both luxurious and homey. It feels real.



If that is her true attitude toward her dog SHE SUCKS.
If that was OTT Drama to make us feel sorry for her SHE SUCKS.

Like who gets that dramatic over their little companion pooping? Makes you wonder how she felt about Toms decline if that's real.


----------



## LemonDrop

Anyone know the name of Erikas LV bag when she walks in the door at Kyles house?


----------



## haute okole

Haven’t seen the episode, but anybody who disses their ever loving, ever loyal puppy, the only breathing being that loves you regardless of the soulless ice wench that Erica is, especially in front of production and TV cameras, is nothing but hoarder trash vomit.


----------



## limom




----------



## LemonDrop

Interesting but the lady telling the story doesn't do a very good job explaining facts to her listeners. If I understand correctly the parents won a small amount of lottery money and were invited to go on a lottery TV show.  They sent their daughter who was an actress (maybe to get her TV exposure) and she won 5 million more on this show.  The parents sued her for half of it since they were supposed to go on the show in the first place? Tom was the lawyer in this suit and had his fees paid to Erika as lottery winnings so they they didn't pay stay tax on his income? Is this correct?


----------



## floatinglili

haute okole said:


> Haven’t seen the episode, but anybody who disses their ever loving, ever loyal puppy, the only breathing being that loves you regardless of the soulless ice wench that Erica is, especially in front of production and TV cameras, is nothing but hoarder trash vomit.


Lol that was epic 
‘Hoarder trash vomit’ 
 my brain perceives the planet in a whole new way I’m dead.


----------



## limom

LemonDrop said:


> Interesting but the lady telling the story doesn't do a very good job explaining facts to her listeners. If I understand correctly the parents won a small amount of lottery money and were invited to go on a lottery TV show.  They sent their daughter who was an actress (maybe to get her TV exposure) and she won 5 million more on this show.  The parents sued her for half of it since they were supposed to go on the show in the first place? Tom was the lawyer in this suit and had his fees paid to Erika as lottery winnings so they they didn't pay stay tax on his income? Is this correct?


I understood that the lottery was supposed to pay the firm in installments and instead they paid Erika and his daughter instead.
It was confusing though
This small story indicates that Erika willingly engaged in tax evasion….
And what about his daughter? Shouldn’t she pay back too?


----------



## Allisonfaye

CanuckBagLover said:


> She must be fame hungry.  At this point the HW shows are just sleazy trash.  I have stopped watching except for catching snippets here and there but do find the comments here amusing and interesting - better than the show!
> 
> Anyway, If her husband is a big time hollywood director, why would she join the show other than for fame, she doesnt need the money
> I see her as just more polished Erika Jayne who lucked out and married another older wealthy man.
> 
> I dont think at this point its helping her image by hanging out with these fraudsters and d list celeberties. (or anyone at this point) and risks tainting her husbands reputation indirectly.    I dont know why Garcelle is on the show either, cant see it helping her acting career. LVP was smart to get out.



I haven't watched the show in months but I read the comments.


----------



## TC1

So, a few episodes ago Erika said the couldn't discuss anything related to Tom or the pending situation. Now it's an Erika tells all? 
The fact she leg her dog crap at the hotel and walk away is telling. Always expecting others to clean up your messes. Literally.


----------



## swags

LemonDrop said:


> If that is her true attitude toward her dog SHE SUCKS.
> If that was OTT Drama to make us feel sorry for her SHE SUCKS.
> 
> Like who gets that dramatic over their little companion pooping? Makes you wonder how she felt about Toms decline if that's real.


I felt that was part of her woe is me act for the camera. Like everything is piling on for Erika. I mean she was walking the dog so he would pee and poop right? Maybe she just expected him to pee. Whatever the case she’s not doing herself any favors.


----------



## Abba13

swags said:


> I like Kathy and that she’s not glammed up or wearing ridiculous outfits. Speaking of glam, is Mikey still in the picture at present date?



I'm on board with Kathy as well.  It's a shame there was a break in her relationship with Kyle for too long. The two truly enjoy each other and are hilarious together.


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> I understood that the lottery was supposed to pay the firm in installments and instead they paid Erika and his daughter instead.
> It was confusing though
> This small story indicates that Erika willingly engaged in tax evasion….
> And what about his daughter? Shouldn’t she pay back too?


Wow, that is a double-dose of thievery.  Erika stole from the rightful lottery winners by diverting funds to themselves in full upfront and never paying, or in drips and dregs.  Then Erika gets all the income, never declares it and never pays the income tax... then fills the gas tank for her plane to fly her and her glam to Dubai to film Housewives. Winning.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Wow, that is a double-dose of thievery.  Erika stole from the rightful lottery winners by diverting funds to themselves in full upfront and never paying, or in drips and dregs.  Then Erika gets all the income, never declares it and never pays the income tax... then fills the gas tank for her plane to fly her and her glam to Dubai to film Housewives. Winning.


It was the fee due to the girardi law firm. I think?


----------



## limom

You got to be kidding me!








						RHOBH's Dorit Kemsley and PK owe $1.3M in unpaid taxes after reducing price of $8M LA mansion amid lawsuits & bankruptcy
					

REAL Housewives Of Beverly Hills’ Dorit Kemsley and her husband, PK, owe over $1.3 MILLION in unpaid taxes, The Sun can exclusively reveal.  The massive debt comes after the couple recently re…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## TC1

@limom none of that is shocking. These people are all frauds.


----------



## Abba13

LemonDrop said:


> Anyone know the name of Erikas LV bag when she walks in the door at Kyles house?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143962


Yes!  I noticed it as well and thought it was adorable.


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> You got to be kidding me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RHOBH's Dorit Kemsley and PK owe $1.3M in unpaid taxes after reducing price of $8M LA mansion amid lawsuits & bankruptcy
> 
> 
> REAL Housewives Of Beverly Hills’ Dorit Kemsley and her husband, PK, owe over $1.3 MILLION in unpaid taxes, The Sun can exclusively reveal.  The massive debt comes after the couple recently re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com


So they are broke broke?


----------



## limom

Tivo said:


> So they are broke broke?


They are fronting like mofo.
They own like a share of the house...that they can’t sell.


----------



## Abba13

Observation:

I had Bravo on last night playing in the background while puttering around the kitchen.  They usually air previous episodes before the current as you all well know.  

I was listening, not watching, so when Erika's mascara scene with Kyle replayed, Erika's emotions seemed much more believable. The first time I watched the mascara waterfall through her sobs.  Last night I realized I hadn't heard everything she said because of the streaming distraction.  Last night with ears more alert I believed her loss and sadness completely.  

Frankly, after what they did to Lisa Vanderpump, I didn't want to believe her.  I wanted to enjoy her getting back what she dished.  But, if I'm honest, it's getting harder for me not to believe Erika.  Still not an Erika fan but fan or not, I can't find one guilty in one area because what I dislike in another.

AGH!  I don't want to be fair!  My dad....bless him/miss him.....taught his children to play Devils Advocate even when we didn't want to....'always look at both sides and follow your gut.'


----------



## LemonDrop

I’m guessing she was referring to Fern drive as “off a cliff”.


----------



## pjhm

Frankly, after what they did to Lisa Vanderpump, I didn't want to believe her.  I wanted to enjoy her getting back what she dished.  But, if I'm honest, it's getting harder for me not to believe Erika.  Still not an Erika fan but fan or not, I can't find one guilty in one area because what I dislike in another.

AGH!  I don't want to be fair!  My dad....bless him/miss him.....taught his children to play Devils Advocate even when we didn't want to....'always look at both sides and follow your gut.'
[/QUOTE
Didn't Tom's alleged stealing take place prior to the auto accident? If he was in a coma for 12 hours, that could bring on mini strokes, etc.,  but can't be used as an excuse for previous embezzlement. It does however give Erica a chance to spin facts about her marriage/treatment which she endeavored to do last night.


----------



## Abba13

pjhm said:


> Frankly, after what they did to Lisa Vanderpump, I didn't want to believe her.  I wanted to enjoy her getting back what she dished.  But, if I'm honest, it's getting harder for me not to believe Erika.  Still not an Erika fan but fan or not, I can't find one guilty in one area because what I dislike in another.
> 
> AGH!  I don't want to be fair!  My dad....bless him/miss him.....taught his children to play Devils Advocate even when we didn't want to....'always look at both sides and follow your gut.'
> [/QUOTE
> Didn't Tom's alleged stealing take place prior to the auto accident? If he was in a coma for 12 hours, that could bring on mini strokes, etc.,  but can't be used as an excuse for previous embezzlement. It does however give Erica a chance to spin facts about her marriage/treatment which she endeavored to do last night.



I'm not up on the money timeline.  You think it was before the accident....that makes sense because the accident wasn't terribly long ago....right?  

Didn't we hear last night that Erika looked through Tom's phone when she learned about his cheating?  That must have been awhile ago as well.....although I can only guess.  Another guess....wonder if she read more than the texts between he and his 'women'.  She said he got messy....I believe she meant with his personal relationships.  If he got messy with those, might he have gotten messy with his financial dealings and might she have read anything about those when she looked through his phone?  Probably a stretch on my part.


----------



## pjhm

Abba13 said:


> I'm not up on the money timeline.  You think it was before the accident....that makes sense because the accident wasn't terribly long ago....right?
> 
> Didn't we hear last night that Erika looked through Tom's phone when she learned about his cheating?  That must have been awhile ago as well.....although I can only guess.  Another guess....wonder if she read more than the texts between he and his 'women'.  She said he got messy....I believe she meant with his personal relationships.  If he got messy with those, might he have gotten messy with his financial dealings and might she have read anything about those when she looked through his phone?  Probably a stretch on my part.
> [/QUOTE
> She said after Yolanda’s divorce she then decided to snoop thru Toms phone or email. Exact dates weren’t clear. Yolanda’s divorce was finalized a couple of years ago 2017 so her story started getting shaky since she didn’t leave him back then.


----------



## Abba13

That's Right....after Yolanda's divorce.....ok......my mind is kicking in.  Thank you.


----------



## rockhollow

First, smart of Erika to wear waterproof mascara this week.

Why do we have to see Erika use the housewife show as her personal platform to air her story?
She's not winning me over with her totally convoluted recalls of her and Tom's marriage.
With every statement from her I am just more confused - is that her plan?
I didn't like or trust her demeanour this episode. She drags herself into Kyle's house, looks like she going to swoon, talks in a slow monotone (much worst than her usual). Now that looked like good acting.

Hate to say this but that Kathy is growing on me. I didn't want to like her over- privileged self, but she's the comic relief on the series.
And I am liking the relationship with Kyle.
Loved Kathy trying to clean up the glass with the grill brush, and her wanting a pat on the back for driving herself alone from BH to Palms.
She's stealing the show!


----------



## DrDior

After Yolanda’s divorce, huh? So, David Foster cheated on her? Is that what Erika is intimating?


----------



## Abba13

DrDior said:


> After Yolanda’s divorce, huh? So, David Foster cheated on her? Is that what Erika is intimating?



Don't know when David and Katherine McPhee got together but no sooner had we heard of Yolanda's departure David and Katherine seemed to be everywhere.  Does that sound right?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

pjhm said:


> Frankly, after what they did to Lisa Vanderpump, I didn't want to believe her.  I wanted to enjoy her getting back what she dished.  But, if I'm honest, it's getting harder for me not to believe Erika.



I miss LVP and Yolanda. The Erica situation revitalized this show from being a complete snooze fest. Yolanda is a natural and effortless beauty. I loved her emphasis on a healthy lifestyle. She is very stereotypically European and reminds me a lot of my own mom.  I did watch LVP’s show Overserved and liked the first few episodes. I love her home, the dogs, animals, and entertaining guests. Lisa embodies the epitome of the luxury/ dreamy Beverly Hills glam . This show would have been so much better with her. Kathy is a good witty & kooky replacement but still not as charming as LVP.  Kathy is entertaining but she isnt a full cast and doesnt have  as much game.  Does it bother other people that Kathy‘s hair is going? I’ve been loosing a lot of hair from the pandemic stress and noticed it.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Abba13 said:


> Don't know when David and Katherine McPhee got together but no sooner had we heard of Yolanda's departure David and Katherine seemed to be everywhere.  Does that sound right?



Yes. Unfortunately, they insist on flaunting their loud romance all over the place.  It was very disrespectful to Yolanda but in one episode I remembered David was pretty nasty to her towards the end.  I feel like David is like most egoistical creative men—huge turds. These types think of themselves as God’s gift to humanity.


----------



## Abba13

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Yes. Unfortunately, they insist on flaunting their loud romance all over the place.  It was very disrespectful to Yolanda but in one episode I remembered David was pretty nasty to her towards the end.  I feel like David is like most egoistical creative men—huge turds. These types think of themselves as God’s gift to humanity.



Ah yes.....I remember he wasn't kind during one of her treatments.  Then, in another episode, said something....I think he forgot he was on mic.... to one of his friends about how tough it had been on him....can't remember the exact words but I remember my disappointment in his comment which took place in a hotel suite where the ladies met up to look at jewelry.  Ring a bell?  

I remember both Yolanda and Erika stressing the importance of respecting their husbands and both were bit for their loyalty.  Dogs are known to bite.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Abba13 said:


> Ah yes.....I remember he wasn't kind during one of her treatments.  Then, in another episode, said something....I think he forgot he was on mic.... to one of his friends about how tough it had been on him....can't remember the exact words but I remember my disappointment in his comment which took place in a hotel suite where the ladies met up to look at jewelry.  Ring a bell?
> 
> I remember both Yolanda and Erika stressing the importance of respecting their husbands and both were bit for their loyalty.  Dogs are known to bite.



OMG that is the exact episode I was thinking of. It was during one of hear treatments and she asked something along the lines if he loved her or wanted to be there. He said no and left abruptly like he forgot the mic was on. I was appalled. She treated him like a king and then got sick. It seemed like he tired of her quickly when she got really sick and stopped serving him. You are so right about Erica and Yolanda overdoting on their POS husbands.


----------



## Abba13

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Does it bother other people that Kathy‘s hair is going? I’ve been loosing a lot of hair from the pandemic stress and noticed it.


It doesn't bother me....maybe I haven't noticed since the aging process has done the same to my once thick locks.  However!  To age is a luxury......losing a sister in her 30s back in 88 opened my eyes to the luxury of waking up on this side of the grass.


----------



## Abba13

theamericanchinadoll said:


> OMG that is the exact episode I was thinking of. It was during one of hear treatments and she asked something along the lines if he loved her or wanted to be there. He said no and left abruptly like he forgot the mic was on. I was appalled. She treated him like a king and then got sick. It seemed like he tired of her quickly when she got really sick and stopped serving him. You are so right about Erica and Yolanda overdoting on their POS husbands.


I had a feeling we were on the same page on which episode.  His words were shocking.  I thought at the time maybe I should give him a break, maybe by talking that way helped dismiss his fears of what his Loving wife was going through.  NOPE!  He showed us all an example of a POS husband.


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm getting a little tired of every episode being the Erika Victim Tour, TBH.  I feel like a lot of reality "rich" people are crooks behind the scenes, or downright con artists.  So many seem to declare bankruptcy or are being sued for some fraudulent dealings.  If Erika "woke up" after Yolanda's divorce, and realized he was cheating, and "Oooh he was so uncommunicative" thoughout the years, maybe she should've looked into the bank accounts as well.  Just last year in Italy, she was talking about how she likes her men and her cars Italian.  This woman is putting on the most important act of her life, trying to convince the public that she is as much a "victim" as anyone else.  "He didn't hug me back," boo hoo hoo.  "He didn't come to see me on Broadway", boo hoo hoo.  I watched the mascara scene today and wondered why she didn't even try to wipe the tears streaming down her cheeks...like she purposely wanted to add the dramatic effect.  Maybe I'm just cynical, but in my line of work, I've come across SO many people that will tell you any sob story that they think will get you on their side.  I'm just not buying Erika's story at all.


----------



## chowlover2

I don't buy her act at all. I wonder if Tom's car accident was a failed suicide attempt to get out of this mess...


----------



## baghagg

chowlover2 said:


> I don't buy her act at all. I wonder if Tom's car accident was a failed suicide attempt to get out of this mess...


Was thinking the same..


----------



## Volvomom

On a different note, I loved Kyle's house.   Gorgeous!!!!   Kathy Hilton cracks me up, she is like so clueless... I love it.   I do agree... Tom's law firm, its always shady when money goes elsewhere besides firm or clients, not your wife.


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> I don't buy her act at all. I wonder if Tom's car accident was a failed suicide attempt to get out of this mess...


I was thinking along the same lines or a bender…
Anyways, he has been stealing for so long and she accepted money that was clearly not hers to get in the first place.
The entire family is a bunch of cons, him being the head honcho…
I wonder why the brother was appointed as conservator why not one of his children?


----------



## Volvomom

Interesting about the car accident..... I wonder.   Whole thing is crazy.... I wonder if the truth will come out.   Honestly, I don't care how rich you are, do you really need at $40k a month glam squad.  Crazy..... OMG.   These just live beyond their means and can they really afford stuff when it comes to pen and paper.


----------



## swags

theamericanchinadoll said:


> OMG that is the exact episode I was thinking of. It was during one of hear treatments and she asked something along the lines if he loved her or wanted to be there. He said no and left abruptly like he forgot the mic was on. I was appalled. She treated him like a king and then got sick. It seemed like he tired of her quickly when she got really sick and stopped serving him. You are so right about Erica and Yolanda overdoting on their POS husbands.


I remember David becoming less charming when Yolanda was ill. But as wife number 4 was she that shocked? The other ladies turned on her too with the Munchausen talk.


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> I remember David becoming less charming when Yolanda was ill. But as wife number 4 was she that shocked? The other ladies turned on her too with the Munchausen talk.



It always appeared that the Munchausen chatter seemed producer driven during that season; only Yolonda was surprised by it all.

Then it came out in news outlets that the only way Yo was entitled to alimony was if she was ill...

_ETA_:  David Foster has never been known as a great guy, just talented.


----------



## haute okole

rockhollow said:


> First, smart of Erika to wear waterproof mascara this week.
> 
> Why do we have to see Erika use the housewife show as her personal platform to air her story?
> She's not winning me over with her totally convoluted recalls of her and Tom's marriage.
> With every statement from her I am just more confused - is that her plan?
> I didn't like or trust her demeanour this episode. She drags herself into Kyle's house, looks like she going to swoon, talks in a slow monotone (much worst than her usual). Now that looked like good acting.
> 
> Hate to say this but that Kathy is growing on me. I didn't want to like her over- privileged self, but she's the comic relief on the series.
> And I am liking the relationship with Kyle.
> Loved Kathy trying to clean up the glass with the grill brush, and her wanting a pat on the back for driving herself alone from BH to Palms.
> She's stealing the show!


Hold on Ladies.  I don’t have access to current episodes, but WHAT?!?  Kathy drove HERSELF from BH to PALM SPRINGS?  Why on GOD’s Green Earth would anyone with any kind of money do that to themselves?  Honestly, it is like asking someone to swim the English Channel to get to London from Paris.  I am not even kidding.  I live here, WTF.  Let someone else drive, Kyle, Paris, your Chauffeur, even Uber, WTH.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> So Erika Is threatening Sutton? Really?
> Where is the trip this year?





floatinglili said:


> Erika shaping up  and making threats like she’s in a drug ring ‘I’m coming for you’ omg, like gutter-dwelling trash.
> My residual sympathy has evaporated. Who on earth speaks to people like that.
> For rich people some of the BH ‘ladeez’ sure are rough.


I am sick of Erika's threats.  She has been threatening the entire show if she is even slightly questioned or someone says something she doesn't like.  Those women are clearly frightened of her, but of what exactly, IDK.  Will she spill their secrets.  Or is she threatening to beat the h3ll out of them?



chowlover2 said:


> I don't buy her act at all. I wonder if Tom's car accident was a failed suicide attempt to get out of this mess...


I don't believe a word of her constantly changing inconsistent story about this accident.

I hate her act, I hate her special voice of woe, I hate the women fawning over her.  ugh.  I really want the facts to come to light so we know what, if any, liability she has.  (I do believe she's complicit, but we haven't heard everything.)

She is so tone deaf that all of this stuff, if played to a jury or a judge (if she is sentenced for something) will come back on her like a ton of bricks.  For 20 years she heated to pool and never went in it.  For those same 20 years Tom was stealing the money to pay for that pool.


----------



## limom

It is easy to waste money when you don’t earn it imho.
How many cons employed by Bravo are going to get busted?
Just this franchise:
Dana did time for tax evasion
Russel but he killed himself
Taylor had to give back all her stuff.
Who will be next?


----------



## floatinglili

Erica got lucky with her massive come up but she’s always been working class rough and in fact developed a persona (admittedly a groomed and coiffed persona) around that core reality. At the end of the day we are who we are. 
Fronting all the snobby, shocked legal fraternity in her unconventional pairing with Tom can’t have been easy. It was a ridiculous-looking marriage but we see now that he enjoyed flouting the conventions of basic law and morality. She toughed it out… literally.


----------



## haute okole

floatinglili said:


> Erica got lucky with her massive come up but she’s always been working class rough and in fact developed a persona (admittedly a groomed and coiffed persona) around that core reality. At the end of the day we are who we are.
> Fronting all the snobby, shocked legal fraternity in her unconventional pairing with Tom can’t have been easy. It was a ridiculous-looking marriage but we see now that he enjoyed flouting the conventions of basic law and morality. She toughed it out… literally.


Well, litigators like to act all tough & street smart.  But, if one of the name Partners played Erika’s discotastic videos at the company Christmas party, like I heard Tom actually did, I would strike Girardi & Keese off my resume and act like I never knew that slaggy wench.


----------



## Abba13

floatinglili said:


> Erika shaping up  and making threats like she’s in a drug ring ‘I’m coming for you’ omg, like gutter-dwelling trash.



It appears, to me, from the previews that Erika is directing the threats toward Sutton.  But sometimes the targeted in a preview turns out to be someone else.  In fact, someone not even there.  I'm hoping that's the case.  I'm hoping Erika is speaking about Tom.


----------



## TC1

When Erika posted the screen grab and then deleted it of Tom's convo with one of his alleged mistresses it was from a flip phone. If she wanted to know about what he was up to, and looked back "then" ie- Yolanda/David divorce time, I'm sure she's privy to A LOT more info than some chick getting her vag-plasty paid for.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

What’s the best outcome for Erika? Divorce Tom and not be dragged through the mud any further? Is Erika Jayne over? What is her storyline here on the show?  I feel like this is the most likely outcome unless the feds nailed her via email. Tom isn’t stupid even if he looks guilty as hell. He might just get away with it. He will obviously lose the civil case but plead declining health for the criminal investigation.


----------



## Abba13

theamericanchinadoll said:


> What’s the best outcome for Erika? Divorce Tom and not be dragged through the mud any further? Is Erika Jayne over? What is her storyline here on the show?  I feel like this is the most likely outcome unless the feds nailed her via email. Tom isn’t stupid even if he looks guilty as hell. He might just get away with it. He will obviously lose the civil case but plead declining health for the criminal investigation.


Good questions.

I don't think the mudslide will stop even when divorced from Tom. 

Storyline from here on out?  Perhaps rebuilding her Erika Jayne brand or simply keep it going?  She still has the costumes, the music, the rehearsed shows so if hired to perform.....she has the ability to do so for the right price.  

Anyone know if she's performed since the story broke?  Although the story broke during Covid which put her act on hold as well.


----------



## haute okole

Abba13 said:


> Good questions.
> 
> I don't think the mudslide will stop even when divorced from Tom.
> 
> Storyline from here on out?  Perhaps rebuilding her Erika Jayne brand or simply keep it going?  She still has the costumes, the music, the rehearsed shows so if hired to perform.....she has the ability to do so for the right price.
> 
> Anyone know if she's performed since the story broke?  Although the story broke during Covid which put her act on hold as well.


She may or may not be criminally liable for fraud, because criminal liability requires “mens rea” or a criminal mind or intent.  However, she did, indeed, unjustly benifit from unjust behavior.  So she should be stripped from every benefit and repay those who were victimized.  In short, that fraudulent biatch was unjustly enriched and it is time to pay the piper, plus interest.  If she does not stop her “woe is me” act on TV, I hope prosecutors pursue her.  She is a full on fool.

BTW, you cannot bankrupt your way out of fraud.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

haute okole said:


> She may or may not be criminally liable for fraud, because criminal liability requires “mens rea” or a criminal mind or intent.  However, she did, indeed, unjustly benifit from unjust behavior.  So she should be stripped from every benefit and repay those who were victimized.  In short, that fraudulent biatch was unjustly enriched and it is time to pay the piper, plus interest.  If she does not stop her “woe is me” act on TV, I hope prosecutors pursue her.  She is a full on fool.
> 
> BTW, you cannot bankrupt your way out of fraud.


My thought exactly from a legal standpoint


----------



## Abba13

haute okole said:


> She may or may not be criminally liable for fraud, because criminal liability requires “mens rea” or a criminal mind or intent.  However, she did, indeed, unjustly benifit from unjust behavior.  So she should be stripped from every benefit and repay those who were victimized.  In short, that fraudulent biatch was unjustly enriched and it is time to pay the piper, plus interest.  If she does not stop her “woe is me” act on TV, I hope prosecutors pursue her.  She is a full on fool.
> 
> BTW, you cannot bankrupt your way out of fraud.


You sound like a lawyer or someone who knows the law well.

So I'm clear....if they can't prove she knew how the money she received was obtained, she's off the hook but nonetheless, she has to give it back.  

Soooooo......they have to prove  the money she received was obtained through fraudulent acts and not from funds Tom actually earned legally.  Could Tom's team say all the money Tom gave to Erika was from funds he basically stole thereby keeping funds he didn't steal?  If successful with that argument.....Erika would have to go to court to fight for her share of legal marital assets?  

Am I on the right road or do I have to make a U-turn?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Abba13 said:


> You sound like a lawyer or someone who knows the law well.
> 
> So I'm clear....if they can't prove she knew how the money she received was obtained, she's off the hook but nonetheless, she has to give it back.
> 
> Soooooo......they have to prove  the money she received was obtained through fraudulent acts and not from funds Tom actually earned legally.  Could Tom's team say all the money Tom gave to Erika was from funds he basically stole thereby keeping funds he didn't steal?  If successful with that argument.....Erika would have to go to court to fight for her share of legal marital assets?
> 
> Am I on the right road or do I have to make a U-turn?


Unless they have a smoking gun —anything written or on video. But if they did, you’d probably hear it in the allegations by now. They dragged her in to muddy the water. Erika is on eggshells because of the criminal investigation— criminal and civil cases happen together all the time but Tom is most likely screwed which is why he is relying on health issues to lighten the final blow. Its gonna be years before all of the Girade stuff is finished.


----------



## Volvomom

If the money fraud didn't come out or happen, would Erika have filed for divorce???   Hmmm.....


----------



## pjhm

Volvomom said:


> If the money fraud didn't come out or happen, would Erika have filed for divorce???   Hmmm.....


Good question!


----------



## floatinglili

Does it matter? Many marriages stagger on one wheel until a final ‘gone too far’ moment. Many women put up with cold and unloving husbands - philandering and insulting husbands - geez even physically abusive husbands - for reasons related to survival.


----------



## Volvomom

I just wonder because she lived such a wealthy life style, travel, persona as the trade off.   I wonder if they had a pre-nup, did he have a will, etc. Like all that.  If they were married and he passed away, what did she stand to get.  I'm just curious of the behind the scenes paperwork.  Was he really an ass or is she saying this to her defense right now because of the fraud.   Just a lot of scenerios and what ifs, etc.


----------



## pjhm

Volvomom said:


> I just wonder because she lived such a wealthy life style, travel, persona as the trade off.   I wonder if they had a pre-nup, did he have a will, etc. Like all that.  If they were married and he passed away, what did she stand to get.  I'm just curious of the behind the scenes paperwork.  Was he really an ass or is she saying this to her defense right now because of the fraud.   Just a lot of scenerios and what ifs, etc.


Read there was no pre-nuptial agreement


----------



## Abba13

pjhm said:


> Read there’s was no pre-nuptial agreement


no pre nup?  that should help her.


----------



## pjhm

Abba13 said:


> no pre nup?  that should help her.
> [/QUO
> Yes, but That is just what one article said, I find it hard to believe though being he is so crafty.


----------



## baghagg

pjhm said:


> Read there was no pre-nuptial agreement


I never believed that; who can believe anything they say/said at this point?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

haute okole said:


> She may or may not be criminally liable for fraud, because criminal liability requires “mens rea” or a criminal mind or intent.  However, she did, indeed, unjustly benifit from unjust behavior.  So she should be stripped from every benefit and repay those who were victimized.  In short, that fraudulent biatch was unjustly enriched and it is time to pay the piper, plus interest.  If she does not stop her “woe is me” act on TV, I hope prosecutors pursue her.  She is a full on fool.
> 
> BTW, you cannot bankrupt your way out of fraud.


tax evasion - money laundering - those could be additional charges for both of them  

Does anyone know if there is any criminal investigation going on or is it just civil at this point. There should be criminal investigation.

I am not sure how Tom dementia claim really helps him as this fraud has been perpetuated for a long time - predating his alleged health issues. All I can see is that if he is found criminally guilty and has to do jail time, his health issues would have to be taken into account into which facility he goes to make sure he has adequate care


----------



## pjhm

CanuckBagLover said:


> tax evasion - money laundering - those could be additional charges for both of them
> 
> Does anyone know if there is any criminal investigation going on or is it just civil at this point. There should be criminal investigation.
> 
> I am not sure how Tom dementia claim really helps him as this fraud has been perpetuated for a long time - predating his alleged health issues. All I can see is that if he is found criminally guilty and has to do jail time, his health issues would have to be taken into account into which facility he goes to make sure he has adequate care


Read civil contempt and referral for criminal prosecution, that was a couple months ago, don’t know update on what’s happening today.


----------



## 1LV

Wonder if now she sings  “_It sucks to meee-EE-EE!”_


----------



## pjhm

I’m not surprised that one of his alleged girl friends is a judge, reports state he tried to “ own “ as many judges as he could. He had complaints about his mismanagement of victims in past that went unanswered.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Can we go back to the housewives like Kyle’s and Kathy that vacation fabulously, drive amazing cars, live in big houses, carry FABULOUS bags and are not pretending to be rich. That’s why I watch these catty shows.


----------



## meluvs2shop

haute okole said:


> She may or may not be criminally liable for fraud, because criminal liability requires “mens rea” or a criminal mind or intent.  However, she did, indeed, unjustly benifit from unjust behavior.  So she should be stripped from every benefit and repay those who were victimized.  In short, that fraudulent biatch was unjustly enriched and it is time to pay the piper, plus interest.  If she does not stop her “woe is me” act on TV, I hope prosecutors pursue her.  She is a full on fool.
> 
> BTW, you cannot bankrupt your way out of fraud.


HEY! I remember the term “mens rea” from Legally Blonde! God I loved that movie!


----------



## justwatchin

I hadn’t watched this show in years but decided to play a little catch-up since past seasons are on HULU. Started binge watching with season 9 and it didn’t take long to remember how much I dislike LVP and Camille and that Kyle drinks too much.
Kind of weird watching Erika considering the controversy she is in now.


----------



## Tivo

pjhm said:


> I’m not surprised that one of his alleged girl friends is a judge, reports state he tried to “ own “ as many judges as he could. He had complaints about his mismanagement of victims in past that went unanswered.


And this is why Britney’s case needs to be looked more carefully into. We have no idea how corrupt the judicial system in California really is, because what we have learned so far is bad.


----------



## limom

pjhm said:


> I’m not surprised that one of his alleged girl friends is a judge, reports state he tried to “ own “ as many judges as he could. He had complaints about his mismanagement of victims in past that went unanswered.


To think that he paid for the judge Plastic surgery


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> To think that he paid for the judge Plastic surgery


The good kind that Dr. David Matlock specializes in.  Hahaha.  Google it. @litoral Enhancement among other things.


----------



## bisousx

I forgot if this is the house Kyle inherited from Big Kathy (the one she “stole” from Kim, who would’ve squandered any inheritance anyways).


*RHOBH’s Kathy Hilton & costars reap benefits of Kyle Richards’ $100M net worth at $2.35M La Quinta house with gym & spa*




https://www.the-sun.com/entertainment/1157439/kyle-richards-net-worth-house-kathy-hilton/


----------



## TC1

pre-nup or no, half of nothing is still nothing (which is what I assume will be left after the settlements) maybe even half the debt.


----------



## Abba13

Love Kathy.  Refreshing to have a new 'housewife' arrive on the scene without guns blazing. 

It seems to me when new ladies appear on any of the HW's, they immediately have a bone to pick with someone/something. Have they been advised in order to keep their place, one Must 'stir'?  Not Kathy!  Come to think of it, neither does Sonja. 

Because Kathy is a breath of fresh air I believe she deserves a thread all her own....unless there is one out there I don't know about....is there? 

Hey Bravo, we fans love fun.  Jerry Springer type episodes aren't our favorites.  Give us more laughing and less cringing.


----------



## Tivo

I imagine Erika Jayne won’t be seen performing again for a while…I guess we’ll always have the memories


----------



## Abba13

Tivo said:


> I imagine Erika Jayne won’t be seen performing again for a while…I guess we’ll always have the memories




Whoa


----------



## ck2802

bisousx said:


> I forgot if this is the house Kyle inherited from Big Kathy (the one she “stole” from Kim, who would’ve squandered any inheritance anyways).
> 
> 
> *RHOBH’s Kathy Hilton & costars reap benefits of Kyle Richards’ $100M net worth at $2.35M La Quinta house with gym & spa*
> 
> View attachment 5145961
> 
> 
> https://www.the-sun.com/entertainment/1157439/kyle-richards-net-worth-house-kathy-hilton/


No this isn’t the house. The other house we saw in Season 1 was a lot smaller.  

Kyle sold that one & bought this house in Season 3 or 4.  I remember Kim coming to visit Kyle at this house to talk about their issues.


----------



## caramelize126

Phew finally caught up on the episodes. I think Erika's issue ( and there are many) but the problem is that shes throwing all these random accusations out about Tom ( hes degrading, he was cold, hes cheating). She shouldve picked one reason and sticked to it instead of trying to throw the whole kitchen sink at him. None of this is believable. Shes a horrible actress.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

caramelize126 said:


> Phew finally caught up on the episodes. I think Erika's issue ( and there are many) but the problem is that shes throwing all these random accusations out about Tom ( hes degrading, he was cold, hes cheating). She shouldve picked one reason and sticked to it instead of trying to throw the whole kitchen sink at him. None of this is believable. Shes a horrible actress.


Agreed! Erika undermines herself a lot by doing this. Probably did it in a panic and didn’t anticipate the fallout to be so severe. She must have thought she was in better control.


----------



## pjhm

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Agreed! Erika undermines herself a lot by doing this. Probably did it in a panic and didn’t anticipate the fallout to be so severe. She must have thought she was in better control.


Yes, she over estimates-we are viewers -but she thinks of us as her “fans”.


----------



## LemonDrop

I think Erika and Tom had an original plan for her divorce reasons and then changed it to align with his legal defense. So they changed her reason to be that he was mentally incompetent and it changed his personality so much that she left.  But then I think she realized how bad she looked for leaving a husband of 20 years with possible dementia.  So then they added in the cheating story. I think her story changed as his legal problems and public reaction changed.


----------



## LemonDrop

I posted a pic of the satellite view of her house. It is for sale. The road that runs from the back of it that she said he drove off a cliff is just a windy road with peoples driveways. Maybe there is a 10 foot drop along the way. And it certainly doesn't look like a dirt road as she described.


----------



## baghagg

LemonDrop said:


> I think Erika and Tom had an original plan for her divorce reasons and then changed it to align with his legal defense. So they changed her reason to be that he was mentally incompetent and it changed his personality so much that she left.  But then I think she realized how bad she looked for leaving a husband of 20 years with possible dementia.  So then they added in the cheating story. I think her story changed as his legal problems and public reaction changed.


100% agree with all of this.  I also think it possible that as TG's financial problems worsened, he pushed EG into the Housewives gig and/or the Erika Jayne 'character' to generate income, though it backfired when her singing career never took off and cost them way more than it generated.


----------



## jennlt

Erika Jayne and ex Tom Girardi slash price of Pasadena manse by +$3M
					

The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills star Erika Jayne is STILL trying to unload the Pasadena, California manse she previously shared and still owns with estranged husband Tom Girardi.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Prufrock613




----------



## purseinsanity

pjhm said:


> Read there was no pre-nuptial agreement


Yep, Erika mentioned that herself on the show.


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> I forgot if this is the house Kyle inherited from Big Kathy (the one she “stole” from Kim, who would’ve squandered any inheritance anyways).
> 
> 
> *RHOBH’s Kathy Hilton & costars reap benefits of Kyle Richards’ $100M net worth at $2.35M La Quinta house with gym & spa*
> 
> View attachment 5145961
> 
> 
> https://www.the-sun.com/entertainment/1157439/kyle-richards-net-worth-house-kathy-hilton/


No, they sold that house.  Kyle bought this later.


----------



## pjhm

purseinsanity said:


> Yep, Erika mentioned that herself on the s





purseinsanity said:


> Yep, Erika mentioned that herself on the show.


Yes, and that is fascinating to me because he must have really trusted her. It was just a few years after he won the Erin Brockovich case that they got married. He had dough, she didn’t.....


----------



## LemonDrop

I think she has cash stashed and obviously she isn't going to say that out loud. She isn't stupid.  If he was being cold or cheating on her and she had all those unaccounted for goods in her closet then she should have been hiding thousands and thousands in cash in her bags. She claims to come from poverty in the south. I just don't believe she wasn't watching out for herself. You don't forget when you grow up poor.


----------



## KellyObsessed

Tom likely didn't want a prenup because he would have had to disclose and list all of his assets and debts, as would she.
I think Tom was doing some shady legal manuevers even then, and there would be no way he was going to lie on a legal document such is a prenup.


----------



## Volvomom

I agree with everything you guys have mentioned.


----------



## Tivo

Erika Jayne and Tom Girardi Slash Price on Los Angeles Mansion Amid Divorce
					

Amid their ongoing legal battle, Erika Jayne and Tom Girardi dropped the listing price on their Pasadena mansion.




					www.google.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wow! I love Kyle’s La Quinta’s home! Gorgeous!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Erika the Vault is all making sense now. It’s like she may have forshadowed his demise. A premonition or something. Or just that good old fashion gut feeling that’s telling you something is not right and sh*t will hit the fan and ain’t gonna be pretty…. bc these truth bombs she’s hitting everyone with has me like


----------



## meluvs2shop

GoGlam said:


> Kyle's hair looks the best it's ever looked in her confessional with hot pink top


She’s looking really good this season. Like old Kyle. Somehow she’s turned the clock backwards without looking scary like most housewives. Aka Brandi Glanville.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

KellyObsessed said:


> Tom likely didn't want a prenup because he would have had to disclose and list all of his assets and debts, as would she.
> I think Tom was doing some shady legal manuevers even then, and there would be no way he was going to lie on a legal document such is a prenup.


good point


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> She’s looking really good this season. Like old Kyle. *Somehow she’s turned the clock backwards* without looking scary like most housewives. Aka Brandi Glanville.


Kyle found a really good dentist.  And I'm not talking about her new chiclets.


----------



## rockhollow

purseinsanity said:


> Kyle found a really good dentist.  And I'm not talking about her new chiclets.




 Took a minute to sink in, but love it.


----------



## Abba13

meluvs2shop said:


> She’s looking really good this season. Like old Kyle. Somehow she’s turned the clock backwards without looking scary like most housewives. Aka Brandi Glanville.



Yes on Brandi.  I always thought she was a beautiful woman on the outside but not so on the inside.....  Yolanda saw something in her not apparent to me.

The Dr who has done her work should be charged criminally.  Even if a client wants something done a surgeon Knows isn't going to work, why do it?  Hopefully there's more to it I don't understand.


----------



## lulilu

Kathy is not nice.  Read some of the books and articles about the Hilton family, her DH, her husband etc.

She is doing a ditzy routine, all the while stirring sh*t.  She was criticizing Kyle the whole time they were at the Palm Springs house.  Kyle was clearly embarrassed and tried to explain some "big sister" shtick.


----------



## SPBiaes

Erika is being used like a pawn in all the situations. She didn’t create them but she won’t be able to leave without getting stains all over her. Did Tom ever love her, or did he, from the very beginning, just simply view having her around as keeping an actual trophy? Tom is such a smart and controlling man. When someone is always overly charming to strangers but gets aggressive and extremely harsh when people don’t obey them… That’s a huge red flag for being a con artist and control freak. Just like a pawn, Erika will be discarded as a sacrifice by the actual players when it becomes necessary. 

I can understand why she hasn’t been acting calmly in these new episodes. It’s like boarding a shiny new yacht with your beloved: you enjoyed the sailing, the wind and sunshine, and posted lots of IG stories for the world to see… only later on realizing that the yacht is old, sinking and stolen... And your beloved knew about it from the very beginning but only prepared one life jacket because they planned the whole thing. When Erika realized that she is drowning, she is already too far away from the shore… But the cruel truth is that the “glamorous lifestyles on a stolen yacht” won’t be forgotten by anyone who has seen the show and won’t be forgiven by the actual owners of the stolen yacht… She had probably went through the 5 stages of grief and we are just witnessing the bargaining on the show.


----------



## Lavendera

I do feel for people going through a divorce because it’s really hard, but, excuse me if I don’t feel too sorry for Erica. I am not buying what either she or her husband are selling. 
And that “little” house that she moved into and she is acting like it’s such a come down in life? Most people in LA would be SO lucky to be living in that house.


----------



## limom

While I agree that she is in survivor mode and is lashing out, her callousness is inexcusable.
She is lucky to be in a position to earn a very enviable living .
Cant She reflect on that privilege and stop acting up for a minute?
Anyways, it makes for good TV and Erika is a survivor, she will be alright and if not jailed on the next yacht…


----------



## lulilu

I have no sympathy for Erika.  She was waitressing, pretty much penniless, knew Tom was a big fish, and pursued him.  She got what she wanted.  She flaunted the money all over tv.  But those things might not reflect so badly on her if she did not have the totally unsympathetic attitude on IG and everywhere else now.    She somehow thinks posting hardazz IGs is helping her.  It's not.  Her refusal to acknowledge even that there may be victims out there, her struggle to keep all her jewels and everything she's acquired during the marriage will not bode well for her.  The least she can do is put them in some sort of trust until the courts decide -- she can fight in court if she believes they are legally hers (we won't touch on morally hers because I believe she has no ethics/morals) instead of selling them like mad and putting the money who knows where.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Volvomom said:


> I just wonder because she lived such a wealthy life style, travel, persona as the trade off.   I wonder if they had a pre-nup, did he have a will, etc. Like all that.  If they were married and he passed away, what did she stand to get.  I'm just curious of the behind the scenes paperwork.  Was he really an ass or is she saying this to her defense right now because of the fraud.   Just a lot of scenerios and what ifs, etc.



Of course she wouldn't have divorced him. And I am not buying all the stuff about him being a big meanypants to her. She signed on the dotted line and took it if he did. I don't feel sorry for her at all.


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> I forgot if this is the house Kyle inherited from Big Kathy (the one she “stole” from Kim, who would’ve squandered any inheritance anyways).
> 
> 
> *RHOBH’s Kathy Hilton & costars reap benefits of Kyle Richards’ $100M net worth at $2.35M La Quinta house with gym & spa*
> 
> View attachment 5145961
> 
> 
> https://www.the-sun.com/entertainment/1157439/kyle-richards-net-worth-house-kathy-hilton/



No, it isn't. I think she sold that house a while ago. She bought this house maybe around 2012 I think. We had a vacation home not far from it. It's a gated community so I couldn't get in to drive by it. We sold our house out there last May. I love her house. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Allisonfaye

LemonDrop said:


> I think she has cash stashed and obviously she isn't going to say that out loud. She isn't stupid.  If he was being cold or cheating on her and she had all those unaccounted for goods in her closet then she should have been hiding thousands and thousands in cash in her bags. She claims to come from poverty in the south. I just don't believe she wasn't watching out for herself. You don't forget when you grow up poor.



Right. And if he was a big meanie pants like she says, she most definitely would have been trying SOMETHING.


----------



## Allisonfaye

meluvs2shop said:


> Wow! I love Kyle’s La Quinta’s home! Gorgeous!



I actually really like all of her homes. I really liked the one in Bel Air and when I was there visiting in 2017 (I think), they were having an open house so I went to see it. It was smaller than it looks on TV. The rooms were kind of small. But the master suite was big and wonderful. The location wasn't great in terms of Bel Air. It was definitely not the high end side of Bel Air. It's the one Sutton is/was staying in. 

I really like the house she is living in now. To me, that would be perfect. Lots of land. She had land in Bel Air but it was mostly covered by the pool and the tennis court and her neighbors were close to her. 

I bet her La Quinta house is worth double what they paid for it. I remember they bought around the bottom of the market.

Mauricio has probably made a huge amount of $$ in real estate. I kind of wondered if that's why K & K are speaking again now. It seemed their rift had something to do with Mauricio leaving a firm associated with the Hiltons? I am not sure what the details of that were.


----------



## bisousx

Allisonfaye said:


> I actually really like all of her homes. I really liked the one in Bel Air and when I was there visiting in 2017 (I think), they were having an open house so I went to see it. It was smaller than it looks on TV. The rooms were kind of small. But the master suite was big and wonderful. The location wasn't great in terms of Bel Air. It was definitely not the high end side of Bel Air. It's the one Sutton is/was staying in.
> 
> I really like the house she is living in now. To me, that would be perfect. Lots of land. She had land in Bel Air but it was mostly covered by the pool and the tennis court and her neighbors were close to her.
> 
> I bet her La Quinta house is worth double what they paid for it. I remember they bought around the bottom of the market.
> 
> Mauricio has probably made a huge amount of $$ in real estate. I kind of wondered if that's why K & K are speaking again now. It seemed their rift had something to do with Mauricio leaving a firm associated with the Hiltons? I am not sure what the details of that were.



IIRC, the original rift was when Mauricio quit Hilton & Hyland to start his own brokerage.  

The second rift was when Kyle created that show, American Woman. Kathy was upset that Kyle was revealing so much about her childhood when Kathy wanted to keep family memories private and sacred.

The LQ house is fabulous! I thought the original Palm Springs house was cute but the LQ one is


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> IIRC, the original rift was when Mauricio quit Hilton & Hyland to start his own brokerage.
> 
> The second rift was when Kyle created that show, American Woman. Kathy was upset that Kyle was revealing so much about her childhood when Kathy wanted to keep family memories private and sacred.
> 
> The LQ house is fabulous! I thought the original Palm Springs house was cute but the LQ one is



Right. Those two houses were not even in the same league.

Wonder why Kim is freezing Kyle out NOW?


----------



## bisousx

Allisonfaye said:


> Right. Those two houses were not even in the same league.
> 
> Wonder why Kim is freezing Kyle out NOW?



I saw this article the other day. Kim has been living rent-free for years in one of Kyle’s properties. Kim is outrageously spoiled. I’ve never been a fan of hers. For all of Kyle’s faults, I think she loves her sisters deeply and it shows in her enabling lol.

https://www.the-sun.com/entertainme...ichards-lives-rent-free-apartment-owned-kyle/


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> I saw this article the other day. Kim has been living rent-free for years in one of Kyle’s properties. Kim is outrageously spoiled. I’ve never been a fan of hers. For all of Kyle’s faults, I think she loves her sisters deeply and it shows in her enabling lol.
> 
> https://www.the-sun.com/entertainme...ichards-lives-rent-free-apartment-owned-kyle/



It's embarrassing that Kim still sponges off her siblings at her age. I can't imagine living off your sister and not speaking to her at the same time. Seems nervy.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Looks like Kyle resisted her home YET again. And if you don't sell your house the first 6 times you list, you should probably RAISE the price:


----------



## limom

Allisonfaye said:


> It's embarrassing that Kim still sponges off her siblings at her age. I can't imagine living off your sister and not speaking to her at the same time. Seems nervy.


I don’t see it that way at all. Kim is incredibly damaged and needs her sisters to take care of her.
While it is absolutely to Kyle’s credit, the reason why she is so fragile is because she was abused by her mother to provide for the entire family. JMO.
Anyways, they are saying not one thing…..
Why wasn’t there an epi on wed.?


----------



## pjhm

There’s was no show last night, they had something else on Bravo during that time slot. Last week they mentioned previews in two weeks....


----------



## Allisonfaye

Every once in a while, they skip a week. I am so messed up now (and I did start watching again), I have no idea which episodes are which and in what order because we just moved and our new DVR doesn't tell you which episode it is!! Ugh. So annoying.


----------



## pjhm

Allisonfaye said:


> Every once in a while, they skip a week. I am so messed up now (and I did start watching again), I have no idea which episodes are which and in what order because we just moved and our new DVR doesn't tell you which episode it is!! Ugh. So annoying.



You probably have not missed much. They have been milking the Erica issues,  repeating them over and over again, when there’s nothing much new they flip back to the bad blood between Sutton and Crystal.


----------



## TC1

pjhm said:


> There’s was no show last night, they had something else on Bravo during that time slot. Last week they mentioned previews in two weeks....


There are a lot of shows not airing right now due to the Olympics


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> I don’t see it that way at all. Kim is incredibly damaged and needs her sisters to take care of her.
> While it is absolutely to Kyle’s credit, the reason why she is so fragile is because she was abused by her mother to provide for the entire family. JMO.
> Anyways, they are saying not one thing…..
> Why wasn’t there an epi on wed.?



I totally agree with you. Kim was the main breadwinner as a child, only fair that they should take care of her now. You hear so much about child abuse in Hollywood, who knows what Kim went through.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Finally watched the last episode. Are they seriously trying to make us feel bad for Erika that she now lives on a “budget”?! Her glam squad is obviously still in the picture and oh how sad for her that she lost her clubhouse. Sigh…

How long has Kyle had her La Quinta house?


----------



## pjhm

Sure seems like they are trying to evoke sympathy toward Erica, guess they don’t realize most of us don’t pay $9500 a month just for housing....
Pity party isn’t working for me. Can’t wait to see the spin if it’s proven she accepted $25 million loan from Toms law firm.....


----------



## highrider9o9

chowlover2 said:


> I totally agree with you. Kim was the main breadwinner as a child, only fair that they should take care of her now. You hear so much about child abuse in Hollywood, who knows what Kim went through.




Kyle worked though too and if I'm not mistaken weren't some of Kyles roles bigger than Kim, or at least bigger projects? Halloween, the watcher in the woods, Little house own the prairie? I know Kim worked longer than Kyle or more frequently, but it seems like Kathy was the one that wasn't put to work by big kathy. Regardless, Kyle has taken care of Kim this whole time and got her a spot on the show when it started so kim could provide for herself, but Kyle can only do so much, Kim has made a a lot of mistakes and that's not Kyle's responsibility to clean up.


----------



## baghagg

highrider9o9 said:


> Kyle worked though too and if I'm not mistaken weren't some of Kyles roles bigger than Kim, or at least bigger projects? Halloween, the watcher in the woods, Little house own the prairie? I know Kim worked longer than Kyle or more frequently, but it seems like Kathy was the one that wasn't put to work by big kathy. Regardless, Kyle has taken care of Kim this whole time and got her a spot on the show when it started so kim could provide for herself, but Kyle can only do so much, Kim has made a a lot of mistakes and that's not Kyle's responsibility to clean up.


Well said...  except many TPFers are probably too young to remember when Kim Richards was on TV regularly.  She had lead roles in several prime time series which ran for several seasons each during the early-mid 70s, and she snagged some real movie work as well.

Nanny and the Professor (Kim Richards was Prudence), Hello Larry,  Different Strokes, The Witch Mountain movie series, etc just some of her work, along with roles in others' series ie, James At 15, The ABC After school Specials, The Love Boat, etc.   I think she was also on Little House on the Prairie before Kyle was .. Kim seemed to be gainfully employed throughout the decade.  AND she was a damn good child actor!


----------



## lulilu

Kim was the real star/money maker, not Kyle


----------



## bisousx

I don’t see how being the breadwinner years ago (which Kyle had no control over as a child) justifies sitting on your butt for decades not contributing a dime for rent. Kim has no shame, imho. I would be so embarrassed to live like that, but that’s just me.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Lawyer to use Erika Jayne’s ‘inconsistent statements’ from ‘RHOBH’ in court
					

“The show is a treasure trove of self-authenticating admissions from non-scripted actors who did not anticipate those statements would come back to haunt them …”




					www.google.com
				




Although I don’t see how much this would hold up in court considering the show is highly edited.


----------



## lulilu

Chanel4Eva said:


> Lawyer to use Erika Jayne’s ‘inconsistent statements’ from ‘RHOBH’ in court
> 
> 
> “The show is a treasure trove of self-authenticating admissions from non-scripted actors who did not anticipate those statements would come back to haunt them …”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I don’t see how much this would hold up in court considering the show is highly edited.


I imagine they can subpoena the unedited tapes if necessary.


----------



## pjhm

bisousx said:


> I don’t see how being the breadwinner years ago (which Kyle had no control over as a child) justifies sitting on your butt for decades not contributing a dime for rent. Kim has no shame, imho. I would be so embarrassed to live like that, but that’s just me.


I see your point. Didn’t Kyle mention in episode years ago that her mother made her promise “to take care of Kim”, perhaps Kyle is going overboard now, but guilt can make people do strange things.


----------



## swags

pjhm said:


> I see your point. Didn’t Kyle mention in episode years ago that her mother made her promise “to take care of Kim”, perhaps Kyle is going overboard now, but guilt can make people do strange things.


Does Kathy share any of the expenses for Kim? It’s a tough one. I can see wanting to wash my hands of the situation but I’m sure Kyle can’t bear the thought of her on the street.


----------



## bisousx

Thankfully Kyle can easily afford to sponsor Kim now. In the earlier days before RHOBH, Mauricio was the generous one who paid for Kim’s full ride like she was a second wife  (in Kyle’s words). Kim is very fortunate in that sense.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> I don’t see how being the breadwinner years ago (which Kyle had no control over as a child) justifies sitting on your butt for decades not contributing a dime for rent. Kim has no shame, imho. I would be so embarrassed to live like that, but that’s just me.


Kyle outed her sister and used her as a storyline for years. It was such a deep betrayal, imho.
I wonder if Mauricio and Kyle were  “managing” Kim’s finances.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Kyle outed her sister and used her as a storyline for years. It was such a deep betrayal, imho.
> I wonder if Mauricio and Kyle were  “managing” Kim’s finances.



That would make a lot of sense. Since Kim said Kyle “stole” her house and now Kyle feels oddly obligated to sponsor Kim for 20+ years. Perhaps it was for the best, if Kim was about to squander what assets she had and Kyle took over to ensure she has a roof over her head and comfortable lifestyle.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> That would make a lot of sense. Since Kim said Kyle “stole” her house and now Kyle feels oddly obligated to sponsor Kim for 20+ years. Perhaps it was for the best, if Kim was about to squander what assets she had and Kyle took over to ensure she has a roof over her head and comfortable lifestyle.


If the rumors are true and Kim is still getting alimony from husband #2, she can never be truly destitute.
Otoh, she is so brain damaged, who knows where she would be without her sisters?
That arrest at Target
The weird man that she met at rehab…
The dog who attacked her niece…
And on and on…


----------



## Allisonfaye

Kim clearly still buys expensive clothes and purses. Kyle seems like a classic family member of an alcoholic...people pleaser. Not that that's a bad thing. I think in spite of her "do you know WHO I am" attitude, she seems like a nice person. I am giving her a pass for that early Brandy mean girl stuff because the show was newer and maybe they told her to add drama. That's really the meanest I have ever seen her on the show.


----------



## bisbee

I agree…it seems that Kim is quite the damaged soul.  Who knows if she had to endure horrors during her time as a child actor…there are many stories that have come out about other children and what they were put through.  Her alcohol and drug use took a toll over the years as well.  Kyle and Mauricio have stepped up and will probably support her for the rest of her days…


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I always forget Kim was a child actor. I really only remember her from that movie Tuff Turf with James Spader.


----------



## Tivo

Tom Girardi Steps Out With Black Eye Amid Erika Jayne Drama
					

Erika Jayne's estranged husband, Tom Girardi, was photographed for the first time since they announced their split last year — read more




					www.google.com


----------



## Allisonfaye

It sure was convenient that RIGHT when all the dirt came out about Tom's crimes, he got major dementia.


----------



## KellyObsessed

And it sure is convenient that the first time he is photographed he has a black eye.


----------



## swags

He doesn’t look well.








						Tom Girardi sports shiner in first sighting since Erika Jayne split
					

Erika Jayne’s husband had a black eye and skinnier frame in the photos.




					pagesix.com


----------



## rockhollow

Allisonfaye said:


> Kim clearly still buys expensive clothes and purses. Kyle seems like a classic family member of an alcoholic...people pleaser. Not that that's a bad thing. I think in spite of her "do you know WHO I am" attitude, she seems like a nice person. I am giving her a pass for that early Brandy mean girl stuff because the show was newer and maybe they told her to add drama. That's really the meanest I have ever seen her on the show.



Kim could be ruthless - when she returned Rinna's stuffed animal was brutal. Even thick skinned Lisa was cut to the core over that move.

I know it was only fiction based on truth, but in Kyle's show about the family, Big Kathy was portrayed as  a hardcore stage mom and exploited little Kim for all she could. Kyle was in some roles, but Kim was the working star. and money provider.

And maybe because Cathy Hilton is only a half sister to Kyle and Kim, she doesn't feel the need to have supported Kim all these years.


----------



## rockhollow

He sure looks much older and not well.


----------



## purseinsanity

Allisonfaye said:


> It's embarrassing that Kim still sponges off her siblings at her age. I can't imagine living off your sister and not speaking to her at the same time. Seems nervy.


I can.  My husband's sister is a total deadbeat who is completely enabled by her family (including my DH).  She can't even bother to text Happy Birthday to any of my kids because "it's too stressful".  It's the most infuriating thing ever because it's "too stressful" to wake up every morning to have a job while I run around and work my a$$ off.  After 25 years, I told DH I'm seriously done...if he keeps it up, I'm retiring and he can support her AND ME on his own.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Does Kathy share any of the expenses for Kim? It’s a tough one. I can see wanting to wash my hands of the situation but I’m sure Kyle can’t bear the thought of her on the street.


Kim's daughter has married well.  At some point, I think the kids can help take care of their mother, especially if they're well off?  I don't see why she is Kyle's responsibility for all of time?


----------



## Swanky

Having lost my mother to alcoholism and other friends/family to addiction accompanied by mental illness, it’s VERY hard to truly know what you’d do. 
Unless you’ve lived it, you can’t know…. It’s tormenting for loved ones.


----------



## pjhm

swags said:


> He doesn’t look well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Girardi sports shiner in first sighting since Erika Jayne split
> 
> 
> Erika Jayne’s husband had a black eye and skinnier frame in the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


 he doesn’t.....makes me think of that old adage, “ What goes around comes around”


----------



## floatinglili

rockhollow said:


> Kim could be ruthless - when she returned Rinna's stuffed animal was brutal. Even thick skinned Lisa was cut to the core over that move.
> 
> I know it was only fiction based on truth, but in Kyle's show about the family, Big Kathy was portrayed as  a hardcore stage mom and exploited little Kim for all she could. Kyle was in some roles, but Kim was the working star. and money provider.
> 
> And maybe because Cathy Hilton is only a half sister to Kyle and Kim, she doesn't feel the need to have supported Kim all these years.


Interesting post but I don’t agree with Kim being ruthless to Rinna. Rinna had been absolutely horrible over a sustained period and deserved much more than a gift being returned. 
Kyle may be supporting Kim now (which is the right thing to do) but I feel Kim was deeply used over the years by her family including by Kyle. Family relating can be ‘complicated’.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> I can.  My husband's sister is a total deadbeat who is completely enabled by her family (including my DH).  She can't even bother to text Happy Birthday to any of my kids because "it's too stressful".  It's the most infuriating thing ever because it's "too stressful" to wake up every morning to have a job while I run around and work my a$$ off.  After 25 years, I told DH I'm seriously done...if he keeps it up, I'm retiring and he can support her AND ME on his own.


I can fix her up with my brother in law.  Seriously though, I know the frustration of being married to someone with a sibling like that.


----------



## swags

floatinglili said:


> Interesting post but I don’t agree with Kim being ruthless to Rinna. Rinna had been absolutely horrible over a sustained period and deserved much more than a gift being returned.
> Kyle may be supporting Kim now (which is the right thing to do) but I feel Kim was deeply used over the years by her family including by Kyle. Family relating can be ‘complicated’.


I feel like Rinna reveled in the moment. Kim looked like an awkward jerk but I don’t think she knows how to play the role of a reality housewife despite her acting background.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Wow those Girardi photos...I was expecting something like the Cosby or Weinstein cane situation but  (not that I think he deserves any sympathy, just kind of shocking to see).


----------



## pjhm

Swanky said:


> Having lost my mother to alcoholism and other friends/family to addiction accompanied by mental illness, it’s VERY hard to truly know what you’d do.
> Unless you’ve lived it, you can’t know…. It’s tormenting for loved ones.


I had a nice father but he had a serious drinking problem too, I was told “Be aware, alcoholics can bring down everyone else with them.” Can’t get so lost in their troubles that you end up destroying your own life. Finding that balance is the hard part, means placing them in a medical facility, etc.


----------



## limom

Ronald is not getting off the old man neck…
We are such softies, here…


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> *Ronald is not getting off the old man neck…*
> We are such softies, here…




 Nor should he!


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Kyle outed her sister and used her as a storyline for years. It was such a deep betrayal, imho.
> I wonder if Mauricio and Kyle were  “managing” Kim’s finances.


Without Kim, Kyle would never have been a Housewife in the first place.  Andy envisioned the show revolving around the 3 sisters and Kathy backed out.  Kim and Kathy, especially, were the stars at the time.  Kim had been sober for a long time and saw the show as a jumping off point to renew her career and Kyle pressured her to do the show.  Kyle had just given birth to Portia, Mauricio was a junior agent at Rick Hilton’s agency.  During the course of the show, Kyle and Mauricio’s stars rose and Kyle spilled family secrets and leveraged her relationships with her sisters for her own gain.  She owes both of them big.  She can afford it.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Sonja Morgan shocked by new Tom Girardi pics: ‘What happened’
					

The “RHONY” star was at a loss for words.




					pagesix.com
				



The only question should be the eye and not REALLY what happened. Tom is a conman and these photos are staged for the media. I am sure he is under a lot of distress but really think what kind of person is capable of stealing from plane crash victims? Misappropriation of funds is a wild understatement of what this man did.


----------



## Abba13

Swanky said:


> Having lost my mother to alcoholism and other friends/family to addiction accompanied by mental illness, it’s VERY hard to truly know what you’d do.
> Unless you’ve lived it, you can’t know…. It’s tormenting for loved ones.



So true.  It's one thing to be on the outside looking in while making assumptions about what others should do and then criticize.  But, when you are in the midst of a storm and love so much the one who created the storm you take it day by day and do the best you can.  

I'm startled by some of the harsh comments here based on something read and not on facts.


----------



## highrider9o9

limom said:


> Kyle outed her sister and used her as a storyline for years. It was such a deep betrayal, imho.
> I wonder if Mauricio and Kyle were  “managing” Kim’s finances.



I don't necessarily disagree, but kim also signed up for a reality show, she had to know full well her substance abuse problems would come to light eventually. Also I feel like Kyle had probably been dealing with this for a long time and maybe finally just snapped? I mean kim didn't exactly treat Kyle that well from what we saw on the show. Kyle fronted all of kims bills but kim always told her that she was a horrible sister and that kathy was so much better than her, I mean then where was kathy, when kim needed al this help?



haute okole said:


> Without Kim, Kyle would never have been a Housewife in the first place.  Andy envisioned the show revolving around the 3 sisters and Kathy backed out.  Kim and Kathy, especially, were the stars at the time.  Kim had been sober for a long time and saw the show as a jumping off point to renew her career and Kyle pressured her to do the show.  Kyle had just given birth to Portia, Mauricio was a junior agent at Rick Hilton’s agency.  During the course of the show, Kyle and Mauricio’s stars rose and Kyle spilled family secrets and leveraged her relationships with her sisters for her own gain.  She owes both of them big.  She can afford it.




Not sure I would call either Kim or Kathy a "star" now or then lol. But yes you're right.... to an extent, originally it was supposed to not be a housewives show and just be about the three sisters, when kathy pulled out Andy pushed for it to be a housewives franchise with kyle front and center.



rockhollow said:


> Kim could be ruthless - when she returned Rinna's stuffed animal was brutal. Even thick skinned Lisa was cut to the core over that move.
> 
> I know it was only fiction based on truth, but in Kyle's show about the family, Big Kathy was portrayed as  a hardcore stage mom and exploited little Kim for all she could. Kyle was in some roles, but Kim was the working star. and money provider.
> 
> And maybe because Cathy Hilton is only a half sister to Kyle and Kim, she doesn't feel the need to have supported Kim all these years.



Im glad someone else said this, I remember watching that moment with the bunny and just thinking how vile that was. She clearly did it on purpose, otherwise she could've just given it to goodwill or hell even thrown it away, but she chose to do it at the reunion instead. I know that its now kind of turned into a joke, but I just remember how disgusted I felt at the time. Rinna, is definitely no angel in the whole feud between them and clearly deserves a lot of blame too, but I can never understand how Rinna was made out to be the bad guy between them, Kim was just as vicious if not more.


----------



## baghagg

...  am I the only one who thought they were acting during the whole bunny incident?


----------



## luckylove

baghagg said:


> ...  am I the only one who thought they were acting during the whole bunny incident?



It came off that way to me as well....


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't think it was staged, but we all see things differently. Kyle looked surprised and shocked when it happened.
I always felt it was a genuine moment with Rinna - it wasn't at all how I would have normally expected Rinna to react.
And because it was a few seasons back, I really feel the shows were not as heavily scripted as the have become now. Scripted yes, but not to the same degree.

And remember how cruel Kim and Kyle were to Brandi at the card party. Yes, Brandi was being a bit$h, and saying things terrible about Kim, but I just felt like the Richard sister took it too far, Kim being the leader with Kyle following.

Dealing with someone with an addiction is so difficult, sadly so many of use have been touched by it.
Every situation is similar, but also unique to us - hard all around.


----------



## Tivo

Lisa Rinna has always been the villain in my eyes. Never liked her after her behavior her first season. She deserved whatever treatment Kim dished out to her.


----------



## pjhm

rockhollow said:


> I didn't think it was staged, but we all see things differently. Kyle looked surprised and shocked when it happened.
> I always felt it was a genuine moment with Rinna - it wasn't at all how I would have normally expected Rinna to react.
> And because it was a few seasons back, I really feel the shows were not as heavily scripted as the have become now. Scripted yes, but not to the same degree.
> 
> And remember how cruel Kim and Kyle were to Brandi at the card party. Yes, Brandi was being a bit$h, and saying things terrible about Kim, but I just felt like the Richard sister took it too far, Kim being the leader with Kyle following.
> 
> Dealing with someone with an addiction is so difficult, sadly so many of use have been touched by it.
> Every situation is similar, but also unique to us - hard all around.


Agree totally, I remember when Brandi had a broken leg and Kim hid her crutches, who does that?
Kim showed a mean side and we’ve seen it several times.


----------



## floatinglili

pjhm said:


> Agree totally, I remember when Brandi had a broken leg and Kim hid her crutches, who does that?
> Kim showed a mean side and we’ve seen it several times.


Kim showed a childish and heart breakingly naive side in my opinion and her pranks were mean as a child’s. Hiding crutches is something a silly child would do. She mustered courage and broke on screen, over and over again.


----------



## purseinsanity

floatinglili said:


> Kim showed a childish and heart breakingly naive side in my opinion and her pranks were mean as a child’s. Hiding crutches is something a silly child would do. She mustered courage and broke on screen, over and over again.


She definitely seems like a broken person.  I didn't think the rabbit scene was staged, but the single tear coming from Rinna's eye made me think she's a better actress than I thought!


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> but the single tear coming from Rinna's eye made me think she's a better actress than I thought!


Exactly!


----------



## highrider9o9

pjhm said:


> Agree totally, I remember when Brandi had a broken leg and Kim hid her crutches, who does that?
> Kim showed a mean side and we’ve seen it several times.




I'm glad Kim isn't on the show anymore for a lot of these reasons, but mostly because i think it has helped her recovery to not be on the show. Honestly I would rather not see her in any guest appearances going forward either. She seems to have gotten her life a little more figured out, but it seems like she still has a few remaining legal battles still wavering.


----------



## TC1

So, last night we find out Tom is calling Erika "all the time" ummm, didn't she JUST say she hadn't heard anything since she dropped him off at work that day she packed up and left? I mean, even if your lawyers have told you not to pick up...saying "please come home" yadda yadda on voicemail is a different story than we were told 2 episodes ago.


----------



## Allisonfaye

pjhm said:


> Agree totally, I remember when Brandi had a broken leg and Kim hid her crutches, who does that?
> Kim showed a mean side and we’ve seen it several times.



I think Kim is a mean drunk. I have known a few of them in my time. It's not pleasant to be around. (I am a nice drunk, although I haven't actually been drunk in about 10 years).


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> So, last night we find out Tom is calling Erika "all the time" ummm, didn't she JUST say she hadn't heard anything since she dropped him off at work that day she packed up and left? I mean, even if your lawyers have told you not to pick up...saying "please come home" yadda yadda on voicemail is a different story than we were told 2 episodes ago.


To be a good liar, one must have an iron clad memory, which most people do not possess.  Erika is not a good liar!


----------



## Jayne1

I watched a bit of the show for the first time in years.

Their faces are so different, I couldn’t recognize them and also, I don’t like Kyle having her sister join the cast, if only because there’s an in-joke familiarity that doesn’t translate as enjoyable to watch.

But I don’t really understand why Kyle wants a home in La Quinta. Good weather, she already has good weather in Bel Air. A pool? Already has one. Beautiful backyard, ditto. What’s the attraction?

Harry Hamlin vacations in Canada (Muskoka cottage country) with lots of rich folks, but at least it’s a different lifestyle. A farm In Idaho or summering in Vermont — that’s a different vibe, but isn’t La Quinta just more of the same?


----------



## Abba13

Didn't get a chance to watch the entire show this evening.  Tuned in where Garcelle, Crystal and Erika were on the top of the hill. 

I was Shocked when E jumped all over G.  I actually jumped a little.  E shares, knowing the cameras are rolling, the latest and then jumps on Garcelle in such a nasty tone?  

Watched my dad go through dementia.....yes, he repeated stories over and over......so?  All of us got together and hung in there like he hung in there for us.  There was NO way we would leave him or put him in a nursing home.  We couldn't have lived with ourselves.  We actually had fun at times.  It seemed as though Dad was dreaming while awake.  He kept us on our toes!  One morning he woke up and announced  he was shooting a movie and needed to prepare.....one of our best memories.  We all chimed in to help.  When the limo didn't show up....frustrated him.... I took the blame.  He said, "I gave you one job and you failed."  Well.....the movie turned into a TV show then turned into a radio show and finally ended when his attorney showed up....the attorney showing up was real.  Dad forgot about that adventure and off we went on another.  

At any rate.....leaving Tom (or anyone) for the frustrations of his getting old, change in personality, symptoms of dementia/Alzheimers was disappointing to hear.  Not a good look.....character telling.  They have the money for caretakers.....in home help.  

Wow


----------



## floatinglili

I loved your sweet family story @Abba13 thanks so much for sharing, it will put a smile in my heart all day


----------



## Abba13

floatinglili said:


> I loved your sweet family story @Abba13 thanks so much for sharing, it will put a smile in my heart all day


Thank you!  I miss him so much!  

That last year of his life was incredible.  Look, it wasn't all roses....Yes it was tough too but we hung on to those moments where one of his characters would kick into gear.  

He called on each of us to perform tasks.  
I was not only in charge of that limo but also had to get the sprinklers out of the living room...in ground sprinklers he insisted were in the living room and thought I had authorized their installment.  Told him not to worry, I was on it!  
He also asked me to call the Attorney Generals office to get him out of the Zimmerman trial.....think that was the name.....it was going on in Florida at the time.  He said he simply didn't have the time to be a juror....he was much too busy....and knew I could get him excused.  
I wasn't too happy when he'd wake me in the middle of the night, 2:00 am, asking for the car keys cause he had to take the car in for an oil change.  
It was nice hearing about family members.....who had passed away.....dropping by for visits.  His grandmother (Dad was 90) dropped by one morning, made him coffee and marveled at the microwave.   
Then there was the flying house.....his house....yes, it traveled all over the country.  He laughed at the reaction neighbors must have had when they looked across the street to an empty lot.  I laughed right along with him.


----------



## millivanilli

TC1 said:


> So, last night we find out Tom is calling Erika "all the time" ummm, didn't she JUST say she hadn't heard anything since she dropped him off at work that day she packed up and left? I mean, even if your lawyers have told you not to pick up...saying "please come home" yadda yadda on voicemail is a different story than we were told 2 episodes ago.


right? I just watch that scene and came here to ask exactly the same question.


----------



## swags

I‘m also confused. I was certain Erika said that the cold dismissive Tom wasn’t contacting her after she left nor did she expect him to. She then tells Garcelle and Crystal that he’s calling daily and wanting her to come back. 
I don’t think she wanted to backtrack with Kyle, Rinna, Sutton and Dorit and that’s why she lashed out at Garcelle. Damn, when she turns on someone its almost chilling. That’s either some acting or one cold woman.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

@Abba13


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> I‘m also confused. I was certain Erika said that the cold dismissive Tom wasn’t contacting her after she left nor did she expect him to. She then tells Garcelle and Crystal that he’s calling daily and wanting her to come back.
> I don’t think she wanted to backtrack with Kyle, Rinna, Sutton and Dorit and that’s why she lashed out at Garcelle. Damn, when she turns on someone its almost chilling. That’s either some acting or one cold woman.


Erika is dancing as fast as she can to get out of this mess.  We had a saying for court defenses -- throw everything and anything against the wall and see what sticks -- which it seems is her MO right now.  She has told so many different stories even by the time they were filming and couldn't keep them straight.


----------



## bisbee

Previews of next week show the news about Erika’s involvement coming out.  She knew about all of it and her behavior was nothing but cold and calculating throughout.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

lulilu said:


> Erika is dancing as fast as she can to get out of this mess.  We had a saying for court defenses -- throw everything and anything against the wall and see what sticks -- which it seems is her MO right now.  She has told so many different stories even by the time they were filming and couldn't keep them straight.



I haven’t watched this episode yet but based on what I’ve seen so far and the comments here I totally agree. I also think she had one story planned and then tried to pivot (unsuccessfully) once the embezzlement news broke. So now she’s all over the place and can’t retract and restart because everything’s filmed.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Jayne1 said:


> I watched a bit of the show for the first time in years.
> 
> Their faces are so different, I couldn’t recognize them and also, I don’t like Kyle having her sister join the cast, if only because there’s an in-joke familiarity that doesn’t translate as enjoyable to watch.
> 
> But I don’t really understand why Kyle wants a home in La Quinta. Good weather, she already has good weather in Bel Air. A pool? Already has one. Beautiful backyard, ditto. What’s the attraction?
> 
> Harry Hamlin vacations in Canada (Muskoka cottage country) with lots of rich folks, but at least it’s a different lifestyle. A farm In Idaho or summering in Vermont — that’s a different vibe, but isn’t La Quinta just more of the same?



I guess kind of. Mauricio has an office in Palm Dessert so it kind of makes sense that they have a home there. I really think that even at the time, he got a pretty good deal on that house. They have made money on it for sure. Also, I think they had a house in Palm Springs growing up (the famous house she stole from Kim) so I am sure the area holds a lot of memories for the family.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I am a few episodes behind but I get the feeling that Erica didn't know he was going to get in trouble until she came back from Tahoe. When she said he was at work and he was a workhorse or something similar, that sounded like her usual stuff. Then she blindsided everyone by filing for divorce. I am guessing she found out some news story about him was about to break. 

Also, Kyle looked ridiculous in that polka dot dress. Totally not good on a short person with those sleeves. She was fidgeting and fixing herself again.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Erica talks in evasive circles. She is so annoying.


----------



## meluvs2shop




----------



## Swanky

Palm Springs is totally different, IMO, than Bel Air or the LA areas. 
Different weather and vibe. 

I haven’t watched most recent episode, I’m over Erika tho.


----------



## pjhm

Allisonfaye said:


> Erica talks in evasive circles. She is so annoying.


Yep, and we saw her recently tell Garcelle that there were no third parties invading the marriage, now she says there were several, and for years...... “what a tangled web we weave when we practice to deceive”


----------



## limom

Erika acting like a trapped rat, she is lucky that she is with those lame women.
 We need MKE or even better Evelyn Lozada. Erka would not dare all that lashing out with women who are like her gutter, trashy women.
What is this all about? Girl you are on TV, nothing filmed is confidential.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Erika acting like a trapped rat, she is lucky that she is with those lame women.
> We need MKE or even better Evelyn Lozada. Erka would not dare all that lashing out with women who are like her gutter, trashy women.
> What is this all about? Girl you are on TV, nothing filmed is confidential.



Yes! Her hyper ventilating cries made NO SENSE to me. Then why mention the calls at all. On camera no less. This is Erika the woman whom for years always kept her mouth shut now all of sudden has diarrhea of the mouth and needs a scapegoat? Girl, please. Take a seat.


----------



## haute okole

Erika is dumb as a box of rocks.  Greedy and evil too.  She is abandoning an old man who provided well for her and throwing him completely under the bus.  She takes no ownership for their crimes when she, most likely, was the motive. She is so full of herself if she thinks she could fool the public into thinking she is some innocent victim in this whole mess.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Erika is dumb as a box of rocks.  Greedy and evil too.  She is abandoning an old man who provided well for her and throwing him completely under the bus.  She takes no ownership for their crimes when she, most likely, was the motive. She is so full of herself if she thinks she could fool the public into thinking she is some innocent victim in this whole mess.


In fairness to Erika, Tom was scamming before he even met her… Other than that, they are both con artists.
Did I miss her saying anything about the victims?


----------



## sweetnikki_6

I think Erika flipped out on Garcelle because she was really annoyed with her and the questions she was asking.  At the point Garcelle started talking about the phone calls Erika couldn't take it anymore.  I love that Garcelle was like what do you mean you never had a bank account and had no idea how to use a debit card.  Did Erika really expect people to believe that?  So all of her checks went directly to Tom?  She needs to stop with the lies.


----------



## Abba13

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I think Erika flipped out on Garcelle because she was really annoyed with her and the questions she was asking.  At the point Garcelle started talking about the phone calls Erika couldn't take it anymore.  I love that Garcelle was like what do you mean you never had a bank account and had no idea how to use a debit card.  Did Erika really expect people to believe that?  So all of her checks went directly to Tom?  She needs to stop with the lies.


Yes.....Garcelle asks terrific probing questions.  Up to this point, I think she asked out of genuine concern.  After last night?!  I wonder how she'll ask them from now on.  Still out of concern?  Ahhhhh........not so much.  But.  Maybe Erika will apologize to Garcelle?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I honestly believe Erika had no idea all the shady sh*t Tom was doing. That will probably more than likely help her in this case. She may have had instinct something was not right, but may have buried her head deep in the sand for the proverbial good life. She probably didn’t know just how bad and crooked until sh*t hit the fan. And when she did find out right before us she filed for divorce thinking that would be best. Just my thoughts. Don’t come at me. Hahaha


----------



## Tivo

haute okole said:


> Erika is dumb as a box of rocks.  Greedy and evil too.  She is abandoning an old man who provided well for her and throwing him completely under the bus.  She takes no ownership for their crimes when she, most likely, was the motive. She is so full of herself if she thinks she could fool the public into thinking she is some innocent victim in this whole mess.


I think to some extent she and Tom conspired. I think he had a plan in place he probably shared with her for in case sh!t ever hit the fan. And since she worshipped him she was willing to do whatever was necessary. I think part of the plan was her going on housewives again to lay the groundwork for the Alzheimer’s. If it wasn’t for that dementia story I might have believed her. There are too many convenient holes in her tall tales.


----------



## swags

haute okole said:


> Erika is dumb as a box of rocks.  Greedy and evil too.  She is abandoning an old man who provided well for her and throwing him completely under the bus.  She takes no ownership for their crimes when she, most likely, was the motive. She is so full of herself if she thinks she could fool the public into thinking she is some innocent victim in this whole mess.


Do you think Erika and Tom are in cahoots? At first I thought she was trying to save herself, she still might be. The stories keep changing. First he was cold and dismissive now he’s suffering from possible Alzheimer’s? 
It looks like she has some of the money. Did he tell her to file or did she abandon him? I read an article that the Erika Jayne stuff started in 2007. I thought it was much later like a year ahead of her housewives debut.


----------



## Tivo

swags said:


> Do you think Erika and Tom are in cahoots? At first I thought she was trying to save herself, she still might be. The stories keep changing. First he was cold and dismissive now he’s suffering from possible Alzheimer’s?
> It looks like she has some of the money. *Did he tell her to file* or did she abandon him? I read an article that the Erika Jayne stuff started in 2007. I thought it was much later like a year ahead of her housewives debut.



I think he did. He’s a top notch attorney who wants to weasel out of this by pretending he didn’t know what he was doing with those victim’s money. Ridiculous. Erika said “Ok baby whatever you say!”


----------



## Abba13

meluvs2shop said:


> I honestly believe Erika had no idea all the shady sh*t Tom was doing. That will probably more than likely help her in this case. She may have had instinct something was not right, but may have buried her head deep in the sand for the proverbial good life. She probably didn’t know just how bad and crooked until sh*t hit the fan. And when she did find out right before us she filed for divorce thinking that would be best. Just my thoughts. Don’t come at me. Hahaha



I agree.  I don't think she knew all the details.  I don't blame her for leaving when/if she realized his cruelties.

I am disappointed by the reasons she's given.....which is telling.  Instead of stating she left because she found out he was an alleged thief she instead gives other reasons and one is she couldn't help him.  Well.....stay and find the help she couldn't provide.  That reason is weak and doesn't do her any good publicly.  

I think she should have kept her mouth shut.....she tried to.....said she had to.....but as the news trickled in about the victims it appears to me she had to try and look like a victim as well.  Which!  She might just be.  Of course on a completely different level.  

All speculation on my part.  I've got to stop thinking about this.....I'm out of control.....


----------



## A1aGypsy

Follow the money. That tells me everything I need to know.


----------



## limom

So we are supposed to believe that they had a house by Kyle that was sold without her knowledge???
I don’t believe anything she says at this point…


----------



## Allisonfaye

haute okole said:


> Erika is dumb as a box of rocks.  Greedy and evil too.  She is abandoning an old man who provided well for her and throwing him completely under the bus.  She takes no ownership for their crimes when she, most likely, was the motive. She is so full of herself if she thinks she could fool the public into thinking she is some innocent victim in this whole mess.



Well, she WAS a waitress who married a multimillionaire who was 33 years older than she was, right? I doubt anyone believed she signed on for love.


----------



## Allisonfaye

meluvs2shop said:


> I honestly believe Erika had no idea all the shady sh*t Tom was doing. That will probably more than likely help her in this case. She may have had instinct something was not right, but may have buried her head deep in the sand for the proverbial good life. She probably didn’t know just how bad and crooked until sh*t hit the fan. And when she did find out right before us she filed for divorce thinking that would be best. Just my thoughts. Don’t come at me. Hahaha



I am not going to come at you and while I think you could be right, it just doesn't make sense. Her behavior seems like a guilty person. She lies repeatedly, talks in circles (she would make a great politician) but to me, the biggest problem is her lack of empathy for the victims. Her behavior makes it seem like she is looking out for number one and trying make out like SHE was the victim in all of this.


----------



## swags

Allisonfaye said:


> I am not going to come at you and while I think you could be right, it just doesn't make sense. Her behavior seems like a guilty person. She lies repeatedly, talks in circles (she would make a great politician) but to me, the biggest problem is her lack of empathy for the victims. Her behavior makes it seem like she is looking out for number one and trying make out like SHE was the victim in all of this.


That’s what I’ve been reading elsewher. She’s never once mentioned the victims. She doesn’t want to admit there are victims. When Garcelle asked her if she had known anything she got that “how dare you” stare with a pause and then said that no she didn’t know. All her remorse seems to be for herself. She’s not even pretending to be concerned about Tom.


----------



## starrynite_87

TC1 said:


> So, last night we find out Tom is calling Erika "all the time" ummm, didn't she JUST say she hadn't heard anything since she dropped him off at work that day she packed up and left? I mean, even if your lawyers have told you not to pick up...saying "please come home" yadda yadda on voicemail is a different story than we were told 2 episodes ago.


And this is the reason she got so upset with Garcelle. I'm still over here trying to figure out why Ericka was trying to act as though she grew up in a wealthy family. I remember her saying that had her parents been wealthy she wouldn't have had  to work in a strip club at the age of 18...Now she expects us to believe that at almost 50 years-old she just learned how debit cards work and how to make a  deposit at the bank???


----------



## limom

starrynite_87 said:


> And this is the reason she got so upset with Garcelle. I'm still over here trying to figure out why Ericka was trying to act as though she grew up in a wealthy family. I remember her saying that had her parents been wealthy she wouldn't have had  to work in a strip club at the age of 18...Now she expects us to believe that at almost 50 years-old she just learned how debit cards work and how to make a  deposit at the bank???


She lies so much. She gets mixed up.
At least with Teresa, we saw her taking care of her daughters and her elderly parents, so it felt more humane.
Erika comes across so badly. And doesn’t she have a son who could spend Christmas with her?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I was just wondering about her son! We only saw him once maybe twice early on but then she never really talked about him. Made me wonder if they have a strained relationship.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Allisonfaye said:


> I am not going to come at you and while I think you could be right, it just doesn't make sense. Her behavior seems like a guilty person. She lies repeatedly, talks in circles (she would make a great politician) but to me, the biggest problem is her lack of empathy for the victims. Her behavior makes it seem like she is looking out for number one and trying make out like SHE was the victim in all of this.


Well girlfriend, I can’t argue with logic. I agree. I’m just as wishy washy as she is.


----------



## BevS813

swags said:


> That’s what I’ve been reading elsewher. She’s never once mentioned the victims. She doesn’t want to admit there are victims. When Garcelle asked her if she had known anything she got that “how dare you” stare with a pause and then said that no she didn’t know. All her remorse seems to be for herself. She’s not even pretending to be concerned about Tom.



Erika only cares about Erika. She is the ice queen...


----------



## pjhm

meluvs2shop said:


> Well girlfriend, I can’t argue with logic. I agree. I’m just as wishy washy as she is.


It was easier to give her the benefit of the doubt until she started contradicting herself ---  last night's meltdown was a reaction to the realization that her credibility was shot....


----------



## highrider9o9

starrynite_87 said:


> And this is the reason she got so upset with Garcelle. I'm still over here trying to figure out why Ericka was trying to act as though she grew up in a wealthy family. I remember her saying that had her parents been wealthy she wouldn't have had  to work in a strip club at the age of 18...Now she expects us to believe that at almost 50 years-old she just learned how debit cards work and how to make a  deposit at the bank???




Not to defend her, because I too think that's absolutely insane that she wouldn't know how a debit card works, but just thinking she would been 18 in like what the late eighties? Did they have debit cards back then or were they widely used? I was a toddler then, but I know my first debit card didn't have a visa logo so it could only be run as debit, not sure how much these things have evolved since inception?


----------



## Tivo

Kyles hair looks amazing in these talking heads


----------



## highrider9o9

Jayne1 said:


> I watched a bit of the show for the first time in years.
> 
> Their faces are so different, I couldn’t recognize them and also, I don’t like Kyle having her sister join the cast, if only because there’s an in-joke familiarity that doesn’t translate as enjoyable to watch.
> 
> But I don’t really understand why Kyle wants a home in La Quinta. Good weather, she already has good weather in Bel Air. A pool? Already has one. Beautiful backyard, ditto. What’s the attraction?
> 
> Harry Hamlin vacations in Canada (Muskoka cottage country) with lots of rich folks, but at least it’s a different lifestyle. A farm In Idaho or summering in Vermont — that’s a different vibe, but isn’t La Quinta just more of the same?



Kathy is really just in a friend role, but honestly she's such a gem, she's been a huge comedic relief this season. I wish we had had her instead of Kim from the beginning. Kathy also seems to be very popular and a lot of people like her presence on the show, she's already got a pretty big fanbase.


----------



## Abba13

erika-jayne-feels-bravo-pulled-a-fast-one-with-garcelle-spat


----------



## Abba13

Abba13 said:


> erika-jayne-feels-bravo-pulled-a-fast-one-with-garcelle-spat


If that article is true....explains a lot.


----------



## RueMonge

Abba13 said:


> Didn't get a chance to watch the entire show this evening.  Tuned in where Garcelle, Crystal and Erika were on the top of the hill.
> 
> I was Shocked when E jumped all over G.  I actually jumped a little.  E shares, knowing the cameras are rolling, the latest and then jumps on Garcelle in such a nasty tone?
> 
> Watched my dad go through dementia.....yes, he repeated stories over and over......so?  All of us got together and hung in there like he hung in there for us.  There was NO way we would leave him or put him in a nursing home.  We couldn't have lived with ourselves.  We actually had fun at times.  It seemed as though Dad was dreaming while awake.  He kept us on our toes!  One morning he woke up and announced  he was shooting a movie and needed to prepare.....one of our best memories.  We all chimed in to help.  When the limo didn't show up....frustrated him.... I took the blame.  He said, "I gave you one job and you failed."  Well.....the movie turned into a TV show then turned into a radio show and finally ended when his attorney showed up....the attorney showing up was real.  Dad forgot about that adventure and off we went on another.
> 
> At any rate.....leaving Tom (or anyone) for the frustrations of his getting old, change in personality, symptoms of dementia/Alzheimers was disappointing to hear.  Not a good look.....character telling.  They have the money for caretakers.....in home help.
> 
> Wow


That is a great story! When my dad‘s Alzheimer’s got worse quicker than we anticipated he took a road trip and we had to track his credit cards to find him 300 miles away in a motel with two ladies of the evening. He was perfectly fine, had his cash and credit cards, and was having a wonderful time. The ladies had gone out for coffee when I got there and actually nothing had really gone on  It tickles me to think about his road trip. I actually always felt that if he had encountered two of any other profession, he might not have fared so well. But the two ladies were honest and treated him well.  
Heaven forbid he would’ve encountered Erika on his road trip.


----------



## Abba13

RueMonge said:


> That is a great story! When my dad‘s Alzheimer’s got worse quicker than we anticipated he took a road trip and we had to track his credit cards to find him 300 miles away in a motel with two ladies of the evening. He was perfectly fine, had his cash and credit cards, and was having a wonderful time. The ladies had gone out for coffee when I got there and actually nothing had really gone on  It tickles me to think about his road trip. I actually always felt that if he had encountered two of any other profession, he might not have fared so well. But the two ladies were honest and treated him well.
> Heaven forbid he would’ve encountered Erika on his road trip.


Wow!  I'm impressed with how you tracked him down.....must make a note.  You had to have been frantic with worry but thrilled with the end and the story he must have told.  Did you get the details?

When Dad would tell his stories....he sounded like himself, so articulate, had to think twice and remember.....this isn't real.  Was your dad the same?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I don’t know if this has been said but Erika or her attorney must know how STUPID it is to be on a reality show during a criminal investigation but probably have no other source of income. This whole season is edited around Erika’s problem. I’ve been watching Dallas and it just isn’t as good as Beverly Hills.  I STILL think it is a huge mistake to lose LVP because I would have enjoyed her opinion on Erika. Kathy Hilton is like the dowager of downtown abbey; great one liners but LVP has a lot more game.


----------



## starrynite_87

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I don’t know if this has been said but Erika or her attorney must know how STUPID it is to be on a reality show during a criminal investigation but probably have no other source of income. This whole season is edited around Erika’s problem. I’ve been watching Dallas and it just isn’t as good as Beverly Hills.  I STILL think it is a huge mistake to lose LVP because I would have enjoyed her opinion on Erika. Kathy Hilton is like the dowager of downtown abbey; great one liners but LVP has a lot more game.


I’m still mad that Andy wasted an entire season on Lucy Lucy Apple Juicy and never once mentioned Mauricio,Dorit, or Erika’s legal issues until the reunion.


----------



## RueMonge

Abba13 said:


> Wow!  I'm impressed with how you tracked him down.....must make a note.  You had to have been frantic with worry but thrilled with the end and the story he must have told.  Did you get the details?
> 
> When Dad would tell his stories....he sounded like himself, so articulate, had to think twice and remember.....this isn't real.  Was your dad the same?


My dad was not much of a talker ever. He did say on this road trip that he raced with some Hells angels on the freeway and he enjoyed that. Who knows.  This road trip started when he went out for a haircut and then forgot what he was doing and just kept driving. So he used to tease us that he was thinking about going out for a haircut again.  

It broke my heart when he pulled out his checkbook for some reason and looked at me sadly and said, “I seem to have forgotten my math skills “.


----------



## TC1

Funny how Dorit was very knowledgeable about the financial audit process


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Abba13 said:


> If that article is true....explains a lot.



That article is very informative especially Rinna’s comment about Erika’s epic freak out at the producer Palm Springs not being aired explains a lot.  I’m not at all surprised it played out this way. I figured some of the cast members’ actions is pushed by producers. The edits this season does not put Erika in a good light so I can see why she is pissed as hell.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Erika needs to keep her mouth shut with discussions about Tom, money, houses, etc
This may all come back & bite her in the arse
Many don't feel sympathetic towards her with reasons that she has provided in spades


----------



## Jayne1

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Kathy Hilton is like the dowager of downtown abbey; great one liners but LVP has a lot more game.


I feel like there's not much substance to the one liners.


----------



## pjhm

theamericanchinadoll said:


> That article is very informative especially Rinna’s comment about Erika’s epic freak out at the producer Palm Springs not being aired explains a lot.  I’m not at all surprised it played out this way. I figured some of the cast members’ actions is pushed by producers. The edits this season does not put Erika in a good light so I can see why she is pissed as hell.


But Erica did have a "private" conversation with Crystal during airing and stupidly trusted Bravo production like she did her ex-husband......they are sleaze balls too. She should have realized Bravo can bug their rooms, they are no angels.....


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with all the opinions about Erika. She is having a hard time keeping her lies straight.
A lot of these accusations about Tom are from before his so called 'accident' when he changed according to Erika, so that excuse isn't going to count.


Again, I am liking Kooky Kathy - she really doesn't seem to have any grasp on reality - and she's on a reality show.  
Surprised that Kyle had no help at the palm house made me laugh, and then calling Kyle for a straw and chia seeds.... she just needs so much help.
I still don't completely trust her, Kathy is looking to clean up her image.


----------



## Allisonfaye

limom said:


> She lies so much. She gets mixed up.
> At least with Teresa, we saw her taking care of her daughters and her elderly parents, so it felt more humane.
> Erika comes across so badly. And doesn’t she have a son who could spend Christmas with her?



People like Erica have often lied all their lives. The internet makes it hard to keep the lies going because people can go back an see what they said in the past that doesn't jive with what they say now.


----------



## bagshopr

I just watched the most recent episode. I don't think Garcelle should have shared what Erika said about Tom calling her. 
That said, Erika is a cold, hateful woman who is overreacting and overacting in a desperate attempt to appear innocent. 
Save the theatrics, Erika. We all see straight through you.


----------



## Lavendera

If Erica had been more open about her marriage previous to her filing for divorce, it would be a lot easier to judge if what she is saying now is believable. She is not coming off well. It doesn’t seem wise to be on a reality show at this time, unless she thinks it’s helping her in some way, but it’s not.

I am also cringing listening to these RHOBH talk about finances. Like just sign whatever their husbands put in front of them? Yikes. No clue about their joint finances? Don’t know how to go to a bank? Yes their husbands have money, but so do they. 

And I don’t find Kathy nearly as hilarious as Kyle does.


----------



## chowlover2

highrider9o9 said:


> Not to defend her, because I too think that's absolutely insane that she wouldn't know how a debit card works, but just thinking she would been 18 in like what the late eighties? Did they have debit cards back then or were they widely used? I was a toddler then, but I know my first debit card didn't have a visa logo so it could only be run as debit, not sure how much these things have evolved since inception?


I first saw and had one when I was a Junior at Penn State in 1976. They probably came out on the West Coast earlier than that, but 70's to be sure on East Coast.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bagshopr said:


> I just watched the most recent episode. I don't think Garcelle should have shared what Erika said about Tom calling her.
> That said, Erika is a cold, hateful woman who is overreacting and overacting in a desperate attempt to appear innocent.
> Save the theatrics, Erika. We all see straight through you.


They are on reality show and this isnt Erikas first season, she should now by now anything said even off camera may be aired even if she thinks its private converation.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> I feel like there's not much substance to the one liners.


I guess I am in the minority, I dont find her interesting at all and the few times of seen her and her one liners always seem very scripted to me.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Lisa Rinna Claims Erika Girardi Had a 'Screaming Fight' with a RHOBH Producer While Filming
					

Lisa Rinna claimed that her costar Erika Girardi got into a verbal altercation with an unnamed producer in a scene that was allegedly cut from the show




					people.com


----------



## Allisonfaye

Lavendera said:


> If Erica had been more open about her marriage previous to her filing for divorce, it would be a lot easier to judge if what she is saying now is believable. She is not coming off well. It doesn’t seem wise to be on a reality show at this time, unless she thinks it’s helping her in some way, but it’s not.
> 
> I am also cringing listening to these RHOBH talk about finances. Like just sign whatever their husbands put in front of them? Yikes. No clue about their joint finances? Don’t know how to go to a bank? Yes their husbands have money, but so do they.
> 
> And I don’t find Kathy nearly as hilarious as Kyle does.



But being open about her marriage would have meant admitting their was no love there, merely a business arrangement.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

CanuckBagLover said:


> I guess I am in the minority, I dont find her interesting at all and the few times of seen her and her one liners always seem very scripted to me.



I’m not sure the kookiness is making Kathy look sympathetic or good in any way.  Using a barbecue brush as a broom has to be played up.  There is no way she is that stupid. I can’t say I’m into it either. I miss LVP


----------



## Abba13

RueMonge said:


> My dad was not much of a talker ever. He did say on this road trip that he raced with some Hells angels on the freeway and he enjoyed that. Who knows.  This road trip started when he went out for a haircut and then forgot what he was doing and just kept driving. So he used to tease us that he was thinking about going out for a haircut again.
> 
> It broke my heart when he pulled out his checkbook for some reason and looked at me sadly and said, “I seem to have forgotten my math skills “.



Awwwww......losing his math skills.....that tugs at the heart.  

Taking dad to close out his golf membership was tough.....a heart tugger.  At that point he knew he had dementia and knew there were things he had to get done before completely lost.  Closing down that membership was huge.  I waited outside....tried not to interfere too much out of respect for his dignity.  He emerged with such sad eyes. 

I am going to think of you anytime I hear anyone say, 'I'm going for a haircut.'


----------



## pjhm

Allisonfaye said:


> But being open about her marriage would have meant admitting their was no love there, merely a business arrangement.


Yes but she said she loved him even the day she left, but she contradicts herself so hard to know what truth is.


----------



## lulilu

meluvs2shop said:


> Yes! Her hyper ventilating cries made NO SENSE to me. Then why mention the calls at all. On camera no less. This is Erika the woman whom for years always kept her mouth shut now all of sudden has diarrhea of the mouth and needs a scapegoat? Girl, please. Take a seat.





pjhm said:


> It was easier to give her the benefit of the doubt until she started contradicting herself ---  last night's meltdown was a reaction to the realization that her credibility was shot....





bagshopr said:


> I just watched the most recent episode. I don't think Garcelle should have shared what Erika said about Tom calling her.
> That said, Erika is a cold, hateful woman who is overreacting and overacting in a desperate attempt to appear innocent.
> Save the theatrics, Erika. We all see straight through you.



Totally agree that this is all theatrics on Erika's part.  That crying in the bathroom with the hyperventilating self-service proclamations of innocence almost made me barf.  What a sack of sh1t.


----------



## Tivo

theamericanchinadoll said:


> That article is very informative especially Rinna’s comment about Erika’s epic freak out at the producer Palm Springs not being aired explains a lot.  I’m not at all surprised it played out this way. I figured some of the cast members’ actions is pushed by producers. The edits this season does not put Erika in a good light so I can see why she is pissed as hell.


I think Bravo has given her a very sympathetic edit so far. But obvious lies are hard to make look pretty. I don’t think there was any way to “clean her up.”
In the end, she said what she said.


----------



## BevS813

lulilu said:


> Totally agree that this is all theatrics on Erika's part.  That crying in the bathroom with the hyperventilating self-service proclamations of innocence almost made me barf.  What a sack of sh1t.


I call it terrible acting....


----------



## sweetnikki_6

I don't think Kathy adds anything to the show.  She is not with it at all.


----------



## bagshopr

I don't think Kathy adds anything either. She's just "there."


----------



## Love Of My Life

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I don't think Kathy adds anything to the show.  She is not with it at all.



If one would like to get a big laugh, watch her on Cooking with Paris especially
the episode where Nicky joins them & they are cooking steaks, onions rings & preparing
a wedge of lettuce with ranch dressing


----------



## Tivo

Think I’m gonna give The Housewife and the Hustler another go


----------



## lulilu

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I don't think Kathy adds anything to the show.  She is not with it at all.


She is like the bumbling ancient auntie.


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> I guess I am in the minority, I dont find her interesting at all and the few times of seen her and her one liners always seem very scripted to me.


She’s too pleased with herself, that’s what turns me off.


----------



## lulilu

Jayne1 said:


> She’s too pleased with herself, that’s what turns me off.


Yes, she is vamping for the cameras it appears.

On another topic, someone commented that Rinna is constantly wearing bucket hats, and compared her to Scott Disick, who favors them as well.  I just wonder if all the hat wearing (hers and the others') is merely to cover up bad wigs, extensions and other hair problems.  I never saw so many hat wearing women as the HWs.


----------



## floatinglili

When you need a root touch-up, and just can’t get to the salon, slip on a bucket hat!!
Is no one going to mention Crystal actually going there with her ‘descendant of Confucius’?!
This must be a cultural habit amongst the socially thirsty in China? - I’m reminded of the Bling Empire’s Christine who dropped her ‘my husband is the Emperors’s family’ in her first two minutes on the show.
Yeah and I’ve got Mongolian teeth.

As she pressed on with her breathless explanation of the connection, I was deeply embarrassed for Crystal. (And for Bling Empire’s Christine lol). 

Who is impressed with these ridiculous and common tales? Who would announce this on tv?  My husband’s family likes to think they were descended from Robert the Bruce! (Embarrassing fact).

Stories like this should be kept within the family as bedtime stories, never to be uttered in polite company.

Every time I think I should lighten up on Crystal - now she has achieved her goal of social centrality in the group she is charming and so sweet!
And then she goes and does something like this to me. Her cringe story about how special her blood is.
Sorry Crystal you were never in - but now, once again, you’re out.


----------



## SPBiaes

floatinglili said:


> When you need a root touch-up, and just can’t get to the salon, slip on a bucket hat!!
> Is no one going to mention Crystal actually going there with her ‘descendant of Confucius’?!
> This must be a cultural habit amongst the socially thirsty in China? - I’m reminded of the Bling Empire’s Christine who dropped her ‘my husband is the Emperors’s family’ in her first two minutes on the show.
> Yeah and I’ve got Mongolian teeth.
> 
> As she pressed on with her breathless explanation of the connection, I was deeply embarrassed for Crystal. (And for Bling Empire’s Christine lol).
> 
> Who is impressed with these ridiculous and common tales? Who would announce this on tv?  My husband’s family likes to think they were descended from Robert the Bruce! (Embarrassing fact).
> 
> Stories like this should be kept within the family as bedtime stories, never to be uttered in polite company.
> 
> Every time I think I should lighten up on Crystal - now she has achieved her goal of social centrality in the group she is charming and so sweet!
> And then she goes and does something like this to me. Her cringe story about how special her blood is.
> Sorry Crystal you were never in - but now, once again, you’re out.


Well on the other hand… her family is the Kung family and from Qufu so they have a very high possibility of being a direct descendant of Confucius. I don’t see anything wrong mentioning it in a group chat with friends as a fun fact. Asian names aren’t like western names. The history behind Asian names aren’t well known to many western people like us. If your last name is Rockefeller or Vanderbilt (or heck, even Hilton), you don’t have to tell anyone and people would know or at least can guess you are from a very interesting family. If it’s okay for western names to humble brag, I say let POC have their own moments and direct brag hahaha  In the end we are all special in our own ways so don’t let these things upset you


----------



## Lavendera

Apparently? it’s not uncommon for Chinese people to be able to trace their ancestry back many centuries because scholars kept detailed ancestry records.

But anyway, Crystal seems a bit like a mean girl to me. And the whole Sutton violated me by returning my coat thing is just weird.


----------



## bisbee

floatinglili said:


> When you need a root touch-up, and just can’t get to the salon, slip on a bucket hat!!
> Is no one going to mention Crystal actually going there with her ‘descendant of Confucius’?!
> This must be a cultural habit amongst the socially thirsty in China? - I’m reminded of the Bling Empire’s Christine who dropped her ‘my husband is the Emperors’s family’ in her first two minutes on the show.
> Yeah and I’ve got Mongolian teeth.
> 
> As she pressed on with her breathless explanation of the connection, I was deeply embarrassed for Crystal. (And for Bling Empire’s Christine lol).
> 
> Who is impressed with these ridiculous and common tales? Who would announce this on tv?  My husband’s family likes to think they were descended from Robert the Bruce! (Embarrassing fact).
> 
> Stories like this should be kept within the family as bedtime stories, never to be uttered in polite company.
> 
> Every time I think I should lighten up on Crystal - now she has achieved her goal of social centrality in the group she is charming and so sweet!
> And then she goes and does something like this to me. Her cringe story about how special her blood is.
> Sorry Crystal you were never in - but now, once again, you’re out.


I don’t understand why you are so offended by Crystal’s story.  Where do you think she was going with it?  I am confused…it was interesting to me!


----------



## floatinglili

SPBiaes said:


> Well on the other hand… her family is the Kung family and from Qufu so they have a very high possibility of being a direct descendant of Confucius. I don’t see anything wrong mentioning it in a group chat with friends as a fun fact. Asian names aren’t like western names. The history behind Asian names aren’t well known to many western people like us. If your last name is Rockefeller or Vanderbilt (or heck, even Hilton), you don’t have to tell anyone and people would know or at least can guess you are from a very interesting family. If it’s okay for western names to humble brag, I say let POC have their own moments and direct brag hahaha  In the end we are all special in our own ways so don’t let these things upset you


Haha yea thank you for calming me down. 
I do think it is very gauche but you are right it is probably a cultural feature to list off whatever famous relative.
It was the 76 generations that got me I mean I get it she has heard it on her mummas knee but geez we’ve all go 76 generations back haha


----------



## floatinglili

bisbee said:


> I don’t understand why you are so offended by Crystal’s story.  Where do you think she was going with it?  I am confused…it was interesting to me!


Oops sorry missed this.
perhaps it is a cultural glitch for me haha
I find boasting about family legends of obscure aristocratic genetics to be quite crass and kind of gullible tbh.
I mean fun for a joke with immediate family but….

ETA: maybe I’m annoyed because the game was ‘one word that describes me ’ not ‘full details of ancient family lineage’ haha
I dunno why she makes me so mad


----------



## floatinglili

Maybe it would be fun to do our own ‘one word descriptions’ for each character. 

Kyle: flexible
Erica: rough
Lisa R: brash
Garcelle: fresh
Dorit: labelled
Sutton: I liked her pick ‘eccentric ‘ but seeing as that’s taken I’ll go for ‘nervy’
Crystal: climber
Kathy: rehydrating


----------



## Chanel4Eva

When debit cards were referred to as MAC cards 30 years ago. Maybe that will trigger Erika’s memory. Please.


----------



## chowlover2

I still call it MAC


----------



## Chanel4Eva

chowlover2 said:


> I still call it MAC


Same! Lol


----------



## limom

So the story about Crystal being a descendant of Confucius is legit?
Cool. I am surprised she waited that long to make that fact known, imho.
I would find a way to announce it within two minutes of an introduction, j/s.

Erika is going to be in a world of hurt…


and she will be at the reunion.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I have to be honest. I LOVED Dorit's LV leather coat. She shouldn't have worn it with the dress but whatever. Maybe she is getting $$ from the companies now. It would explain the head to toe logos. 

I am also in love with Kyle's cowl neck sweater. Is it Loro Piana? I can't tell.


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> So the story about Crystal being a descendant of Confucius is legit?
> Cool. I am surprised she waited that long to make that fact known, imho.
> I would find a way to announce it within two minutes of an introduction, j/s.
> 
> Erika is going to be in a world of hurt…
> 
> 
> and she will be at the reunion.



Lol, as if Bravo has a choice in the matter whether to turn over court ordered discovery.  I like how Bravo couches their PR by saying they are putting aside their ”good feelings” for Erika to comply with discovery subpoenas.  How Hollywood of them. Subpeonas are not party invitations, violations of which end up in civil contempt.  With all this being said, the TV may be helpful in tracking down assets to recover to repay the victims, but because all of it is hearsay, it is of questionable evidentiary value unless Erika takes the stand and DOES not plead the Fifth.


----------



## limom

Wasn’t Teresa busted essentially by exposing herself on TV????
This people will never learn.


----------



## swags

limom said:


> Wasn’t Teresa busted essentially by exposing herself on TV????
> This people will never learned….


Yes, in fact Joe’s family turned on Teresa and blamed her for their legal problems due to her appearing on the show. I guess their reasoning is it’s okay to be a criminal just don’t go on a reality show.
I’m guessing Erikas being on the show is going to bite her in the ass. Flaunting her lavish life style while victims and families waited for their money is not a good look.


----------



## pjhm

swags said:


> Yes, in fact Joe’s family turned on Teresa and blamed her for their legal problems due to her appearing on the show. I guess their reasoning is it’s okay to be a criminal just don’t go on a reality show.
> I’m guessing Erikas being on the show is going to bite her in the ass. Flaunting her lavish life style while victims and families waited for their money is not a good look.


Yes, and she knows nothing about her money yet knows how much it costs to keep her glam squad.....$40k a month....


----------



## Chanel4Eva

That entire last scene with Erika flipping out is solely her being caught in a lie. She keeps putting her foot in her mouth. Not a good look…


----------



## limom

Chanel4Eva said:


> That entire last scene with Erika flipping out is solely her being caught in a lie. She keeps putting her foot in her mouth. Not a good look…


And yet, she is on Twitter doing absolutely the most.
I guess she is so tough that she can‘t imagine one of the many victims ringing her bell and asking for money….
If she goes on the reunion, it will be interesting to see if any of the other hoes stand by her at this time..


----------



## floatinglili

Erika flips out because she knows the taped discussion re phone calls from Tom are a very bad situation for her …
Garcelle seems completely oblivious. It is difficult to hold it against Garcelle though because she is so well-intentioned and warm hearted.
When I heard Erica speaking behind closed doors to her producer about how open she had been I felt bravo had pressured her to be as disclosing and as approachable as possible for the sake of good tv - but the absorbed lawyer’s knowledge in her knew she was treading a very dangerous path.


----------



## Abba13

floatinglili said:


> Erika flips out because she knows the taped discussion re phone calls from Tom are a very bad situation for her …
> Garcelle seems completely oblivious. It is difficult to hold it against Garcelle though because she is so well-intentioned and warm hearted.
> When I heard Erica speaking behind closed doors to her producer about how open she had been I felt bravo had pressured her to be as disclosing and as approachable as possible for the sake of good tv - but the absorbed lawyer’s knowledge in her knew she was treading a very dangerous path.


Oh?  She was talking to the producer in that bathroom?  I assumed she was talking to herself.....but what we could hear makes more sense she was saying it to another and not just herself.


----------



## Abba13

floatinglili said:


> Sorry Crystal you were never in - but now, once again, you’re out.



Great line! Love it.....thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## limom

Oh and that house in La Quinta is still owned by Tommy boy!


----------



## TC1

I can't stand the whole "we have so many homes I've never been to" bish you guys should have sold them years ago to pay back those families instead of sitting on properties no one stays at   
and of course 'weekend at bernie's" Kathy Hilton has to chime in on that too


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> I can't stand the whole "we have so many homes I've never been to" bish you guys should have sold them years ago to pay back those families instead of sitting on properties no one stays at
> and of course 'weekend at bernie's" Kathy Hilton has to chime in on that too


They are also full of crap. It is all a well put out front.


----------



## baghagg

floatinglili said:


> Maybe it would be fun to do our own ‘one word descriptions’ for each character.
> 
> Kyle: flexible
> Erica: rough
> Lisa R: brash
> Garcelle: fresh
> Dorit: labelled
> Sutton: I liked her pick ‘eccentric ‘ but seeing as that’s taken I’ll go for ‘nervy’
> Crystal: climber
> Kathy: rehydrating




Kyle:. Affected
Erika:. Detached
Lisa R:. Rough
Garcelle:. Audacious
Dorit:.  Opportunistic
Sutton:. Refined
Crystal:. Boring
Kathy:. Oblivious


----------



## Abba13

I started this thread with the hope of discussing someone who I believe to be a fun addition to the housewife shows. However, I see it quickly turned negative with statements based on speculation.  Too bad.  

Kathy has been Nothing but nice on the show.  To state otherwise is to stir.  I won't take part.


----------



## sgj99

Kyle:  influenced
Erica:  narcissistic 
Lisa R:  raunchy
Garcelle:  uninteresting 
Dorit:  pretentious
Sutton:  quirky 
Crystal:  vacuous
Kathy:  frivolous


----------



## purseinsanity

Chanel4Eva said:


> When debit cards were referred to as MAC cards 30 years ago. Maybe that will trigger Erika’s memory. Please.
> 
> View attachment 5158092


I grew up in Pennsylvania, so this picture actually brought back many memories!  And I was too young to have my own card, but even I knew what they were!


----------



## purseinsanity

pjhm said:


> Yes, and she knows nothing about her money yet knows how much it costs to keep her glam squad.....$40k a month....


I guess she didn't pay for them with cash from the ATM (MAC)?


----------



## highrider9o9

purseinsanity said:


> I guess she didn't pay for them with cash from the ATM (MAC)?




Well apparently the only way she could get cash was from Tom directly. If my husband said I wasn't allowed to have a debIt card there would be red flags all over the place.


----------



## Tivo

baghagg said:


> Kyle:. Affected
> Erika:. Detached
> Lisa R:. Rough
> Garcelle:. Audacious
> Dorit:.  Opportunistic
> Sutton:. Refined
> Crystal:. Boring
> Kathy:. Oblivious


I have to agree with this list, but I would change Kathy’s word to PRIVILEGED.
She lives a life most can only dream of!


----------



## pjhm

Kyle- gullible
Kathy- bonkers
Rinna- petulant 
Sutton - matronly 
Crystal- mean
Garcelle - pleasant
Erica - insensitive 
Agree with all the others...


----------



## Lavendera

Kyle - eager
Kathy - privileged
Rinna - frank
Sutton - Southern
Crystal - mean
Garcelle - grounded
Erica - cold
Dorit - pretentious


----------



## yellowbernie

Well i am 70 years old and I have never heard of the Mac Card


----------



## Swanky

I’m in my 40s and haven’t either!


----------



## sgj99

I’m in my late 50s and have never heard that either.
I do remember that MasterCard was MasterCharge and Visa was BankAmericard.


----------



## baghagg

MAC Cards were cards you put into a MAC (Money Access Centers) Machine to gain access to cash from your own account.  Precursor to ATM (Automated Teller Machine), and maybe regional.  I'm in NJ and we had them in the 80s and possibly 90s too.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm southeast of Philly, so it is probably a regional thing.


----------



## bisbee

I’m 70 in Maryland and I never heard of a MAC card.


----------



## Allisonfaye

sgj99 said:


> I’m in my late 50s and have never heard that either.
> I do remember that MasterCard was MasterCharge and Visa was BankAmericard.



Yep.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Yes MAC was very prevalent during the time Erika was a stripper in NJ. Never knew it may have been just regional though.


----------



## swags

Chanel4Eva said:


> Yes MAC was very prevalent during the time Erika was a stripper in NJ. Never knew it may have been just regional though.


I don’t remember the MAC cards but I do remember checking accounts and how to bank as a young adult. 
Erika may not have been paying the monthly PG & E bills herself but I’m sure she had access to her own funds.  Didn’t Tom transfer millions to her businesses in recent years? I think she’s playing dumb to protect herself.


----------



## Swanky

She said she didn’t pay bills or go to the bank, which I can believe. All she used was credit cards, also believable.
Clearly as an adult she’s been to the bank before lol But I’m guessing no reason to in past 20 years with him handling everything.


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't consider it lying if some random co worker (Garcelle) asks you if your spouse/ ex spouse is/was cheating on you and you say No.  Especially in front of TV cameras. That is something you don't share until you're ready to. I think Erika IS lying her ass off but that is one "lie" I think any decent human being would let slide.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Chanel4Eva said:


> Yes MAC was very prevalent during the time Erika was a stripper in NJ. Never knew it may have been just regional though.



I was trying to remember if Erica was a stripper or not. She keeps saying she was a waitress.


----------



## baghagg

Allisonfaye said:


> I was trying to remember if Erica was a stripper or not. She keeps saying she was a waitress.


Both - stripper in NJ pre- TG
             waitress in Cali (allegedly) when she met TG


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Allisonfaye said:


> I was trying to remember if Erica was a stripper or not. She keeps saying she was a waitress.


I remember an episode where she took us to the bar she said stripped at in NJ, it was pretty down in the whole bar.  I dont think she called it strip club though, she used some other name and suggested she didnt trip nude but kept some clothers on like panties..


----------



## Allisonfaye

CanuckBagLover said:


> I remember an episode where she took us to the bar she said stripped at in NJ, it was pretty down in the whole bar.  I dont think she called it strip club though, she used some other name and suggested she didnt trip nude *but kept some clothers on like panties..*



Sure she did.


----------



## castortroy666

CanuckBagLover said:


> I remember an episode where she took us to the bar she said stripped at in NJ, it was pretty down in the whole bar.  I dont think she called it strip club though, she used some other name and suggested she didnt trip nude but kept some clothers on like panties..


I dont remember her words exactly, but she portrayed it like she was some sort of artist in an elegant establishment


----------



## swags

castortroy666 said:


> I dont remember her words exactly, but she portrayed it like she was some sort of artist in an elegant establishment


Did she call herself a go go dancer?


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> Did she call herself a go go dancer?


I could never imagine   Got to be a youtube clip somewhere, where she talks about her "dancing"


----------



## zooba

So I broke down and watched the Hustler and the housewife.  Holy crap that was a brutally honest piece.  It was a hard watch and even my husband sat down and weighed in on the housewife mentality of being the brightest star in the bunch. 

I remember after Taylor's husband passed away that I thought the show was finished.  With this group and the possibility of Bravo releasing unaired footage, who doesn't have something to hide? 

So my request on these shows now is entertain me, show me some eye candy, let me live vicariously through you and now I have to add, use your own damn money.  For Ramona, please blink


----------



## sgj99

Does Dorit wear any outfit without logos?  Even her newsboy cap was had the designer logo all over it.


----------



## castortroy666

sgj99 said:


> Does Dorit wear any outfit without logos?  Even her newsboy cap was had the designer logo all over it.


LOL its so over the top   One flashy logo piece is more than enough in a outfit, not 12 at once


----------



## Materielgrrl

Rinna is such a hypocrite.  It's a competition on who asks more questions between her and Garcelle.  I still love her messiness.  But 

Erika - something else was going on and I think she was looking for an escape. And Garcelle is right about the upcoming article and her probably being tipped off.

The music is so dramatic, like a murder mystery...

And now Rinna is asking a bunch of questions about the settlement rip off, when Erika's not in the room.


----------



## sgj99

castortroy666 said:


> LOL its so over the top   One flashy logo piece is more than enough in a outfit, not 12 at once


It drives me crazy!  She thinks she’s such a fashionista but she’s really just a label-whore.  As I’ve said before, I make sure if I’m carrying an LV bag I am not wearing a LV scarf.  It just makes you look like you’re trying too hard.
I also think it’s ridiculous when they go on a trip and stay in for dinner yet carry a bag.  I get dressing up - it’s fun and they’re being filmed.  But if you’re not leaving the residence than you look silly carrying a bag the 10 yards from the stairs to the dinner table.


----------



## luckylove

swags said:


> Did she call herself a go go dancer?



Yes, that is what I was thinking too.....


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

heres where Erika worked…









						Erika Girardi on Sharing a Pivotal Part of Her Past on RHOBH Season 10: "I’m Happy It’s Over" | Bravo TV Official Site
					

When Season 10 of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills kicks off on April 15, the West Coast crew will find themselves on the East Coast, specifically in New Jersey.




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## swags

Dorit saw Rinnas glitter track suit and said “hold my beer”


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

swags said:


> Dorit saw Rinnas glitter track suit and said “hold my beer”



I haven't even seen the latest episode yet and this still made me


----------



## Allisonfaye

sgj99 said:


> It drives me crazy!  She thinks she’s such a fashionista but she’s really just a label-whore.  As I’ve said before, I make sure if I’m carrying an LV bag I am not wearing a LV scarf.  It just makes you look like you’re trying too hard.
> I also think it’s ridiculous when they go on a trip and stay in for dinner yet carry a bag.  I get dressing up - it’s fun and they’re being filmed.  But if you’re not leaving the residence than you look silly carrying a bag the 10 yards from the stairs to the dinner table.



I noticed Kathy did that, too.


----------



## castortroy666

sgj99 said:


> It drives me crazy!  She thinks she’s such a fashionista but she’s really just a label-whore.  As I’ve said before, I make sure if I’m carrying an LV bag I am not wearing a LV scarf.  It just makes you look like you’re trying too hard.
> I also think it’s ridiculous when they go on a trip and stay in for dinner yet carry a bag.  I get dressing up - it’s fun and they’re being filmed.  But if you’re not leaving the residence than you look silly carrying a bag the 10 yards from the stairs to the dinner table.


It seems like PK and Dorit is working as a team, they have launched her as a 40+ fashionista and there is no way back now!   It is almost like she is forced to outdo herself everyday on instagram by wearing only fendi, dior, gucci or LV, and only that  She should know she is gorgeous and dont need to copy Erika with her glam team.

If I have two screaming labels at once I feel like a 14 year old with an allowance a little to big  Less is more Dorit!

I saw a post on PKs instagram, where Dorit didnt have any hair, makeup or labels on, I didnt recognize her at first glance. I thought it was their assistant or something, she didnt look anything like the glammed up, face tuned version we are used to by now. Im surprised Dorit didnt make PK delete it!  It was a refreshing look!


----------



## pjhm

Erica is continually digging herself in a hole being on that show. Her explosion at Garcelle just proved she was mad at herself for revealing too much information.


----------



## castortroy666

pjhm said:


> Erica is continually digging herself in a hole being on that show. Her explosion at Garcelle just proved she was mad at herself for revealing too much information.


She is hiding in plain sight by being on that show. This is her way of saying "Hey look at me, I dont have anything to hide" If she went radio silent when things got bad, or quit her instagram it would make her look worse.


----------



## swags

Erika did herself no favors by appearing this season. At least it’s finally dawning on the ladies that there are victims to their fraud. People waiting for years on their money only to see Erika boarding a private plane. 

The show that aired last night, she went home so distraught and broken. By the next day she posted the old texts of Tom and his supposed girlfriend. She’s desperate and doing too much.


----------



## castortroy666

Without appearing this season, Erika could not afford to lease her new range rover and new home


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> It drives me crazy!  She thinks she’s such a fashionista but she’s really just a label-whore.  As I’ve said before, I make sure if I’m carrying an LV bag I am not wearing a LV scarf.  It just makes you look like you’re trying too hard.
> I also think it’s ridiculous when they go on a trip and stay in for dinner yet carry a bag.  I get dressing up - it’s fun and they’re being filmed.  But if you’re not leaving the residence than you look silly carrying a bag the 10 yards from the stairs to the dinner table.



I guess when you want to flash your 100K Himalaya birkin like Christal, you need to carry the bag.



pjhm said:


> Erica is continually digging herself in a hole being on that show. Her explosion at Garcelle just proved she was mad at herself for revealing too much information.



Her acting is all over the place -- her voice changes depending on what she's trying to promote.  That super low voice just kills me.  I don't believe any of her personas -- the crying one, the poor me one, the innocent one, the blaming tom one, the IDK anything one.  ugh


----------



## castortroy666

lulilu said:


> I guess when you want to flash your 100K Himalaya birkin like Christal, you need to carry the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Her acting is all over the place -- her voice changes depending on what she's trying to promote.  That super low voice just kills me.  I don't believe any of her personas -- the crying one, the poor me one, the innocent one, the blaming tom one, the IDK anything one.  ugh


When I first saw Erika on the show a few years ago, I felt she could give LVP a run for her money. She was intelligent, cool, and very calculated. I was impressed by her husband and thought he must have great respect for her as well. 

In every scene with her husband she is being treated like a child, an unwanted stepdaughter or like a worthless object. She cant talk or do anything without permission. This was so confusing; why is she so in control without him, and totally paralyzed in his presence? This is her best defence for claiming to be innocent in all of this drama. When we saw her with the cast and the glam squad she was a boss lady that could take over the world, but home with tom she could not even speak or order a pizza without him approving. 

Erika could be the mastermind behind this fraud or totally innocent in my eyes. Im so confused


----------



## pjhm

lulilu said:


> I guess when you want to flash your 100K Himalaya birkin like Christal, you need to carry the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Her acting is all over the place -- her voice changes depending on what she's trying to promote.  That super low voice just kills me.  I don't believe any of her personas -- the crying one, the poor me one, the innocent one, the blaming tom one, the IDK anything one.  ugh


yes! I've noticed the tonal changes in her voice as well.


----------



## TC1

I was waiting for Kyle to lose her sh*t over Crystal's Birkin...seems she restrained herself this time. 
Dorit "we have plenty of people who work for us that are Black, Hispanic, Filipino, what have you"  on FFS. Kyle immediately side eyed Garcelle, so she'd say something.


----------



## swags

Boy George told Dorit its not her drama! I feel she should be taking notes for next season.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> Boy George told Dorit its not her drama! I feel she should be taking notes for next season.


 
Good deflection on the part of Dorit and PK to bring on Boy George   
Keep all the shady things they have been doing off the show, and keep the focus on Erika.
Dorit might be pretending to be there for Erika, but highly doubt that PK feels that way.


----------



## rockhollow

So much second hand embarrassment for the ladies where Erika is concerned.
Are we really suppose to believe that through their naivety they have been supporting Erika and am just now starting to question what is really happening.
This controversy with Tom and Erika has been going on for years, and most of the housewives have been aware, they were just afraid to call Erika on it.
The newer housewives are more questioning.

Erika's acting is going downhill. She is less and less believable with every episode.
The crying and hyperventilating is just not working.


----------



## rockhollow

Kooky Kathy keeps me laughing.
She was close friends with Micheal Jackson and this gives her insight in black people   
And enough talk about Erika and her problems, she ruined lunch of tacos. As soon as Erika was out the door, lets order food!


----------



## castortroy666

lulilu said:


> Kathy is not nice.  Read some of the books and articles about the Hilton family, her DH, her husband etc.
> 
> She is doing a ditzy routine, all the while stirring sh*t.  She was criticizing Kyle the whole time they were at the Palm Springs house.  Kyle was clearly embarrassed and tried to explain some "big sister" shtick.


I agree. I dont get it why everyone thinks Kathy is this goofy silly sweet person. I always got mean girl vibes from her, put she is good at playing the clown, Ill give her that. I saw a clip on youtube where she and her daughters were in Kathys closet, she def gave Paris the cold shoulder a couple times... Uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Anyone know when Kathy was good friends with Michael Jackson? Childhood or adulthood?


----------



## castortroy666

Chanel4Eva said:


> Anyone know when Kathy was good friends with Michael Jackson? Childhood or adulthood?


They go way back, the met when they were in high school age


----------



## bagshopr

Watching all these women hugging, crying, and fawning over Erika looks fake. I don't recall her being a close friend to any of them. And those exaggerated, shocked expressions on their faces when they get news updates on their phones- utterly ridiculous.


----------



## castortroy666

bagshopr said:


> Watching all these women hugging, crying, and fawning over Erika looks fake. I don't recall her being a close friend to any of them. And those exaggerated, shocked expressions on their faces when they get news updates on their phones- utterly ridiculous.


Maybe the producers are asking them to act sisterly to Erika, to squeeze this lemon to the max, the show has not been this juicy in years!


----------



## baghagg

No shocker here - TG will plead the Fifth ...









						Tom Girardi to take the Fifth, will not testify at Lion Air hearing
					

Erika Jayne’s estranged husband told a federal judge in Chicago that he would invoke his Fifth Amendment right against self-incrimination to avoid taking the stand.




					pagesix.com


----------



## Lavendera

what a mess!


----------



## pjhm

Erika said Tom calls her a lot- Makes one wonder how serious the dementia is if he can use the phone.....


----------



## Love Of My Life

Watch Kathy on her daughter Paris' show on Netflix.. Cooking with Paris
Especially the episode where they are preparing "steak & onion rings"


----------



## swags

I’m enjoying Kathy but she is doing some low key sh#t stirring. She tried to get things going with Sutton and Crystal again with the “don’t see color“thing.


----------



## castortroy666

Kyle said people dont know how funny Kathy is, thats true. 

Another thing is, people dont know how smart she is, she seams numbed by her luxurious lifestyle when it comes to everyday tasks, but she strikes me as intelligent and street smart. Kathy can also get away with bringing up the "dont see color" subject because she is too well connected and rich for any of the ladies to come for her. Sutton on the other hand...


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> I was waiting for Kyle to lose her sh*t over Crystal's Birkin...seems she restrained herself this time.
> Dorit "we have plenty of people who work for us that are Black, Hispanic, Filipino, what have you"  on FFS. Kyle immediately side eyed Garcelle, so she'd say something.


I think the ladies was so jealous over the bag, they were mad, and decieded to completely overlook it Crystal is probably bummed, she expected praise for that queen bee bag


----------



## DrDior

castortroy666 said:


> I think the ladies was so jealous over the bag, they were mad, and decieded to completely overlook it Crystal is probably bummed, she expected praise for that queen bee bag



See, this is what I’m here for: a bunch of laughably dialed out parvenus whose ridiculousness makes me feel better about the fact I don’t have Crystal’s bag.

If I wanted a serious mind-expanding discussion I’d be watching Nova on PBS not these twits on Bravo.


----------



## Allisonfaye

bagshopr said:


> Watching all these women hugging, crying, and fawning over Erika looks fake. I don't recall her being a close friend to any of them. And those exaggerated, shocked expressions on their faces when they get news updates on their phones- utterly ridiculous.



Did anyone notice Kyle telling her I love you? I think Erika didn't say it back?


----------



## pjhm

Allisonfaye said:


> Did anyone notice Kyle telling her I love you? I think Erika didn't say it back?


Yes, I heard that from Kyle, believe I heard her say it before too. Maybe her motherly instinct is kicking in, anyway not sure Erika responded as she was sobbing.


----------



## Lavendera

I read that article that the ladies were reading on the show. Yeah, not good.

Why is Erica talking in a voice like Marlon Brando in the Godfather?


----------



## Allisonfaye

pjhm said:


> Yes, I heard that from Kyle, believe I heard her say it before too. Maybe her motherly instinct is kicking in, anyway not sure Erika responded as she was sobbing.



I thought I heard her say thank you. Gawd. The ultimate let down when you tell someone you love them and they say thank you. I personally think Erika is a sociopath, most likely incapable of remorse or love. She left her young son when she went off to have a career.


----------



## 336

Lisa is a terrible friend. Horrible to Denise, Kim, Yolanda and now Garcelle. Just flat out a bad friend.

Sutton talking about appropriate reactions was LOL


----------



## castortroy666

336 said:


> Lisa is a terrible friend. Horrible to Denise, Kim, Yolanda and now Garcelle. Just flat out a bad friend.
> 
> Sutton talking about appropriate reactions was LOL


Sutton have already washed her hands with Erika


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> Sutton have already washed her hands with Erika


Sutton isn't as much as a doormat as others want her to be.


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> Sutton isn't as much as a doormat as others want her to be.


She let Crystal walk all over her, but was rude towards Teddy and stood up against Dorit, she picks her battles


----------



## tequila29

Lavendera said:


> I read that article that the ladies were reading on the show. Yeah, not good.
> 
> Why is Erica talking in a voice like Marlon Brando in the Godfather?



I just read the article from the LA Times too. I guess I'm a little behind seeing as how the article is dated December of last year. But ya, things do not look good for Erika. She is either really, really dumb - has zero idea about money, or she was in on it. Or, maybe she knew things didn't add up but just turned a blind eye - I guess this goes back to being dumb.

I remember watching her perform a show on TV and they said she does the show for free. And I thought, why is her husband bankrolling all this? Paying her crew, flying them first class....like how does this make economic sense? And now it does....they were using misappropriated funds to finance the whole operation.


----------



## tequila29

castortroy666 said:


> Sutton have already washed her hands with Erika



Lol. I think Sutton wants to disassociate from Erika and steer clear.  She doesn't want to to be tainted by her crimes.


----------



## castortroy666

tequila29 said:


> Lol. I think Sutton wants to disassociate from Erika and steer clear.  She doesn't want to to be tainted by her crimes.


Exactly, she is not being a supportive friend... she is not the innocent until proven guilty kind of gal


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Sutton is insufferable. She reminds me of my mother lol.

But who do you trust? Definitely, your MOTHER. Sutton is the only one telling the truth.


----------



## pjhm

tequila29 said:


> I just read the article from the LA Times too. I guess I'm a little behind seeing as how the article is dated December of last year. But ya, things do not look good for Erika. She is either really, really dumb - has zero idea about money, or she was in on it. Or, maybe she knew things didn't add up but just turned a blind eye - I guess this goes back to being dumb.
> 
> I remember watching her perform a show on TV and they said she does the show for free. And I thought, why is her husband bankrolling all this? Paying her crew, flying them first class....like how does this make economic sense? And now it does....they were using misappropriated funds to finance the whole operation.


Imagine having an ego like that, most important thing in your life is being considered a STAR, so the ends justify the means.......


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> Exactly, she is not being a supportive friend... she is not the innocent until proven guilty kind of gal



If you think the evidence says the person is guilty, you don't need to assume they are innocent until proven guilty. That's a court standard. By that logic, OJ is innocent.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I was laughing last night because I stayed at the La Quinta Resort when I was looking at houses in LQ and although it is a high end Waldorf Astoria, I got bitten by bedbugs there. I never read the reviews because well, it was a WA. Then I saw someone else had complained about it.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> If you think the evidence says the person is guilty, you don't need to assume they are innocent until proven guilty. That's a court standard. By that logic, OJ is innocent.


Its just funny how fast she ran from Erika. No matter if Erika gets sent to prison or walks away from this, some people will say she was Toms partner in crime, or ar least was involved in some capacity


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> Its just funny how fast she ran from Erika. No matter if Erika gets sent to prison or walks away from this, some people will say she was Toms partner in crime, or ar least was involved in some capacity



If she weren't so obviously lying all the time, people might believe her. When they showed the clip of her saying Tom hurt his ankle and laughing off the car accident and saying it was not a big deal and then she said he blacked out for 12 hours, she destroys her credibility. If someone is lying, people assume it's for a reason.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> If she weren't so obviously lying all the time, people might believe her. When they showed the clip of her saying Tom hurt his ankle and laughing off the car accident and saying it was not a big deal and then she said he blacked out for 12 hours, she destroys her credibility. If someone is lying, people assume it's for a reason.


Maybe she told a white lie because she wasnt ready to talk about it at that time. Maybe she was scared that Tom would come after her. Another possibility is she is all in on this... I really dont know


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> *Maybe she told a white lie because she wasnt ready to talk about it at that time.* Maybe she was scared that Tom would come after her. Another possibility is she is all in on this... I really dont know



Sorry. I could not disagree with this more than I do.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Sorry. I could not disagree with this more than I do.


Thats OK  Im gonna own it like Rinna


----------



## bisbee

castortroy666 said:


> Maybe she told a white lie because she wasnt ready to talk about it at that time. Maybe she was scared that Tom would come after her. Another possibility is she is all in on this... I really dont know


I don’t believe a word that comes out of Erika’s mouth.  She is not dumb…I believe she is cold and calculating.  I don’t necessarily think she knew exactly what was going on in Tom’s business, but she does not strike me as having an innocent bone in her body.  I hope she is made to pay.


----------



## 1LV

Allisonfaye said:


> I thought I heard her say thank you. Gawd. The ultimate let down when you tell someone you love them and they say thank you. I personally think Erika is a sociopath, most likely incapable of remorse or love. She left her young son when she went off to have a career.


Didn’t Erika tell everyone the last day she saw Tom she told him she loved him when she dropped him off at the office, and he said thank you?


----------



## castortroy666

bisbee said:


> I don’t believe a word that comes out of Erika’s mouth.  She is not dumb…I believe she is cold and calculating.  I don’t necessarily think she knew exactly what was going on in Tom’s business, but she does not strike me as having an innocent bone in her body.  I hope she is made to pay.


All Toms money, including the victims, may already be long gone. Owning and operating two private jets could have drained them. Erikas glam squad alone probably cost 1 million per year.


----------



## LemonDrop

I can't stand to even look at Erikas IG. She knew shenanigans were happening.  Maybe Tom didn't spell it out to her by saying "Hey I am taking money from ORPHANS and WIDOWS". But all he does is work with victims. Like common sense says if you are getting monthly payouts from a fund because your husband (the lawyer) can't legally take those payouts that something shady is going on.  Turning a blind eye isn't a defense.


----------



## pjhm

Allisonfaye said:


> Sorry. I could not disagree with this more than I do.


Yeah, that’s the problem, so many white lies, none of us knows the truth, but their value system is skewed so makes one question their motives, and it’s those things that make Erika look complicit.


----------



## baghagg

Allisonfaye said:


> I was laughing last night because I stayed at the La Quinta Resort when I was looking at houses in LQ and although it is a high end Waldorf Astoria, I got bitten by bedbugs there. I never read the reviews because well, it was a WA. Then I saw someone else had complained about it.


I thought Garcelle's suite looked like a $#@*hole!  Didn't we see also see Erika in one as well as Crystal?  Not one thing about it seemed four or five star; not the decor, the amenities, etc.  I've been surprised no one commented on it until now - and that front door area seems like a security issue, imo.  I'm sorry this happened to you Allyson.


----------



## baghagg

castortroy666 said:


> All Toms money, including the victims, may already be long gone. Owning and operating two private jets could have drained them. Erikas glam squad alone probably cost 1 million per year.


This is all true _if they actually owned, and/or paid $40K per month blah blah blah..  _I honestly never believed it, no more than I believe that Dorit owned that Bentley (or was it a RR? - can't remember).  Easy peasy to rent these things (for taping days), especially in Hollywood.  As far as the "glam squad," they may have agreed to being flown to these locations, room and board, etc and taping in her various closets _gratis_ for the exposure.  We'll never actually know.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I can’t remember where I’ve read this but basically Tom was able to cover all of his shady business up because he had a lot of influence on who got appointed as federal judges. For decades, he had the judges in his pockets so who would really come after Tom? Perhaps you lose influence with age and the dirty laundry comes out.

I believe Erika divorced Tom because he told her the truth that was going to come out and she was his ticket to protecting their asset. From the few scenes you’ve seen with Tom, he talked to her like he was her dad.  So I believe she is complicit in all of this and hiding assets via the divorce. Now, do I think Erika knew Tom was stealing money from orphans? No, his personality doesn’t seem like “sharesy” type nor does he strike me as the kind of guy that cares to consult his wife with his work.  Quite frankly a guy who is capable of doing this probably doesn’t respects women too much.  As cold and calculating as Erika appears, I think Tom is 100x more so.  Her personality is how Tom molded her.

I think he knew Erika was going to be the ticket out because proving criminal intent on Erika’s part is only going to be speculative. Tom is no fool. So like OJ, they will get away with this. Sooo in the mean time you’ll see theatrics from Tom and Erika to play the part they want to tell. Its about shaping public perception but people are rarely as good at acting as they think they are. 

Do I think she is going to be on Tom’s side after all of this? Absolutely!  She already told you that Tom calls her a lot and she feels guilty not taking his calls.  She shows no remorse or empathy for Tom’s victims.  If she did, it would make her more human but she is too cold and calculating to act that way. And that is a mistake.


----------



## castortroy666

baghagg said:


> I thought Garcelle's suite looked like a $#@*hole!  Didn't we see also see Erika in one as well as Crystal?  Not one thing about it seemed four or five star; not the decor, the amenities, etc.  I've been surprised no one commented on it until now - and that front door area seems like a security issue, imo.  I'm sorry this happened to you Allyson.


LOL loved how the camera team zoomed in on her LV keepall to lux it up a bit! But it did not help much


----------



## baghagg

Erika has probably been warned by her legal counsel NOT to mention the victims ever as it could be construed as an admission of guilt..


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

baghagg said:


> Erika has probably been warned by her legal counsel NOT to mention the victims ever as it could be construed as an admission of guilt..


Almost certainly! However, empathy for the victim would have made her divorce appear more real.


----------



## castortroy666

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Almost certainly! However, empathy for the victim would have made her divorce appear more real.


She will probably support the victims later, maybe after the trial. She will say her life fell apart and she could only focus on getting through the day and couldnt comprehend anything else.


----------



## bagshopr

I was thinking how awful it is that Erika hadn't mentioned the victims and at least pretended to show remorse.
 This explanation makes sense. I am very surprised that she has been talking about the situation at all but she can't afford to quit the show, and goodness knows her story is what's keeping the show alive this season.


----------



## Coco.lover

Erika is just as bad as Tom imho. Just like Sutton said about the LLC, she had to had known something. She doesnt like any of these women, she's just trying to get some sympathy. If Erika turns over all her jewelry to help pay the victims I'll change my mind about her. But she wont.


----------



## Allisonfaye

pjhm said:


> Yeah, that’s the problem, so many white lies, none of us knows the truth, but their value system is skewed so makes one question their motives, and it’s those things that make Erika look complicit.



Why do you keep calling them 'white lies'? That implies they were small lies. How on earth would you have a clue if they were small lies? Do you know her?


----------



## Allisonfaye

baghagg said:


> I thought Garcelle's suite looked like a $#@*hole!  Didn't we see also see Erika in one as well as Crystal?  Not one thing about it seemed four or five star; not the decor, the amenities, etc.  I've been surprised no one commented on it until now - and that front door area seems like a security issue, imo.  I'm sorry this happened to you Allyson.



It's actually a gorgeous resort. The rooms are casitas, which are all individually standing buildings. Some of them have two rooms. It is a huge place and many of them have pools. There are like 30 or more pools on the property. The walkways wind around inside the property. It is incredibly hard to find your way around. My realtor dropped me back at the property after dark one night and I said, oh, I can just walk to my room, which was on the other side. I got so lost at one point, I wasn't sure I would ever find my way back to my room and I have a great sense of direction. I was literally scared because it was dark and there was no one around. The decor is Spanish. I LOVE the restaurant. One of my favorite places on earth to sit outside and have dinner and drinks. I was disappointed that they didn't show them eating at the restaurant but I think it was still closed in November.  It's definitely closer to a 4 star than a 5 star. The spa is pretty nice, too. I think they discount the rooms pretty substantially in the summer to get people in the door. I saw a lot of people staying there that you would ask how on earth they could afford it. It did seem like security could be an issue since all the rooms opened to the outside. But the resort was built in the 20's as I recall so not not much they could do about that now. 

And again, I ask, how did they film all the women together during November? Cases were out of control in November in LA. I was trying to go there for something for 6 weeks and I held off even going because of it.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Coco.lover said:


> Erika is just as bad as Tom imho. Just like Sutton said about the LLC, she had to had known something. She doesnt like any of these women, she's just trying to get some sympathy. If Erika turns over all her jewelry to help pay the victims I'll change my mind about her. But she wont.



She might have to.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> She might have to.


Didnt she leave almost all of her clothes and belongings behind, when she left for her new starter home? She cant possible have taken watches, jewelry or anything else with here in such short time. She was gone when he came home from "work" the very same day.


----------



## baghagg

castortroy666 said:


> Didnt she leave almost all of her clothes and belongings behind, when she left for her new starter home? She cant possible have taken watches, jewelry or anything else with here in such short time. She was gone when he came home from "work" the very same day.


You can bet she planned it and had helpers.. IF it's even true


----------



## rockhollow

Erika said previously on the show that she was happy with the gifts Tom gave her as they were solely hers.


----------



## castortroy666

baghagg said:


> You can bet she planned it and had helpers.. IF it's even true


Maybe she left the diamonds and couture behind because she suspected or knew how they were funded, or if she just feared he would demand all the gifts back if she deared leave him like that. 

If she knew something she would also leave it behind, the feds would raid her new home and take it all anyway.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Definition of WHITE LIE
					

a lie about a small or unimportant matter that someone tells to avoid hurting another person… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com
				




NOT what Erika is doing.

*white lie*
noun
Save Word
To save this word, you'll need to log in.
Log In  

*Definition of white lie*

: a lie about *a small or unimportant matter that someone tells to avoid hurting another person*He told a (little) white lie as his excuse for missing the party.


----------



## Coco.lover

You think too highly of Erika. She was selling stuff online and a judge told her to stop. All her expensive jewelry and clothes I bet she took. No way she left it behind. 


castortroy666 said:


> Maybe she left the diamonds and couture behind because she suspected or knew how they were funded, or if she just feared he would demand all the gifts back if she deared leave him like that.
> 
> If she knew something she would also leave it behind, the feds would raid her new home and take it all anyway.


----------



## castortroy666

Coco.lover said:


> You think too highly of Erika. She was selling stuff online and a judge told her to stop. All her expensive jewelry and clothes I bet she took. No way she left it behind.


Who knows, im keeping all options open. Maybe you judge her to hard


----------



## Coco.lover

If the courts tell her to, but she will never do it on her free will. She knew, Tom has been getting sued for years. She only left to try to protect herself because she knew things were going to get worse. If covid had never happened and the courts had never shut down Tom would still be stealing and she would still be with him.  


Allisonfaye said:


> She might have to.


----------



## Coco.lover

it’s hard to have sympathy for a  woman who brags about $50k a month glam squads, private jets, and $200k Cartier when burn victims, orphans, and cancer patients are not getting what they are duly owed and are struggling financially. It’s easy to live this lifestyle on stolen money. 


castortroy666 said:


> Who knows, im keeping all options open. Maybe you judge her to hard


----------



## Allisonfaye

Coco.lover said:


> If the courts tell her to, but she will never do it on her free will. She knew, Tom has been getting sued for years. She only left to try to protect herself because she knew things were going to get worse. If covid had never happened and the courts had never shut down Tom would still be stealing and she would still be with him.



Why did the courts shutting down cause all of it to come out?


----------



## Coco.lover

i read in one of the first articles, this has been happening for years when a lawsuit against Tom came there was also another settlement. So he would settle the lawsuit with another victims settlement money. That’s how he kept it going for years. Once the courts closed and no cases were settling he couldn’t keep it up. The house came crashing down. 


Allisonfaye said:


> Why did the courts shutting down cause all of it to come out?


----------



## Allisonfaye

Coco.lover said:


> i read in one of the first articles, this has been happening for years when a lawsuit against Tom came there was also another settlement. So he would settle the lawsuit with another victims settlement money. That’s how he kept it going for years. Once the courts closed and no cases were settling he couldn’t keep it up. The house came crashing down.



Ah, makes sense. Yes, he was the legal version of a Ponzi scheme.


----------



## Lavendera

In the article, it said I believe, Tom ran his law firm himself. He was king. The lawyers who worked at the firm were not partners, and according to the article, many of them have left.

So I can believe that Tom might’ve been the type who ran things financially at home too. So it’s hard to know what Erica knew about the finances.

I believe the article also said Tom owns an interest in 2 jets, which is very different than owning entire jets outright.

Considering the amount of money he claimed to have made in his life, though, and now there isn’t much, where did it all go?

The claims of mental incompetency on his part could be real and could be an explanation for a lot of this, or not.

But One thing is for absolutely sure. The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills TV show finally has a really real scandal and drama on their hands, instead of spending a whole season arguing about a dog!


----------



## LemonDrop

What are those undereye patches for that Kathy and Kyle wear in this last episode?  I would be afraid to put anything sticky on my undereye area.


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> What are those undereye patches for that Kathy and Kyle wear in this last episode?  I would be afraid to put anything sticky on my undereye area.


Im pretty sure they are the best money can buy, and even the removal process is a luxurious experience


----------



## haute okole

SPBiaes said:


> Erika is being used like a pawn in all the situations. She didn’t create them but she won’t be able to leave without getting stains all over her. Did Tom ever love her, or did he, from the very beginning, just simply view having her around as keeping an actual trophy? Tom is such a smart and controlling man. When someone is always overly charming to strangers but gets aggressive and extremely harsh when people don’t obey them… That’s a huge red flag for being a con artist and control freak. Just like a pawn, Erika will be discarded as a sacrifice by the actual players when it becomes necessary.
> 
> I can understand why she hasn’t been acting calmly in these new episodes. It’s like boarding a shiny new yacht with your beloved: you enjoyed the sailing, the wind and sunshine, and posted lots of IG stories for the world to see… only later on realizing that the yacht is old, sinking and stolen... And your beloved knew about it from the very beginning but only prepared one life jacket because they planned the whole thing. When Erika realized that she is drowning, she is already too far away from the shore… But the cruel truth is that the “glamorous lifestyles on a stolen yacht” won’t be forgotten by anyone who has seen the show and won’t be forgiven by the actual owners of the stolen yacht… She had probably went through the 5 stages of grief and we are just witnessing the bargaining on the show.


Hello, she was deposed two years ago because she and Tom were being sued for stealing money YEARS AGO.  By the time someone gets sued, years of demands and negotiations have been had and failed.  She is bailing now because he finally admitted under oath that he is broke.  She and Tom are stone cold crooks who stole from his very injured clients, his business partners and banks.  She knew exactly who she married and when she married a twice divorced, sleazy ass rich plaintiffs LA attorney.  She thought she could use Bravo to spin her story and some of you are believing it!  Lol, obviously, you don’t live in LA and are not attorneys in this town.  Wake up, people.  Even Bravo knows better.  That is why she had a melt down and got aggressive with Garcelle.  She realized that production was on to her and was going to call her out on her lies.


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> I have no sympathy for Erika.  She was waitressing, pretty much penniless, knew Tom was a big fish, and pursued him.  She got what she wanted.  She flaunted the money all over tv.  But those things might not reflect so badly on her if she did not have the totally unsympathetic attitude on IG and everywhere else now.    She somehow thinks posting hardazz IGs is helping her.  It's not.  Her refusal to acknowledge even that there may be victims out there, her struggle to keep all her jewels and everything she's acquired during the marriage will not bode well for her.  The least she can do is put them in some sort of trust until the courts decide -- she can fight in court if she believes they are legally hers (we won't touch on morally hers because I believe she has no ethics/morals) instead of selling them like mad and putting the money who knows where.


I emailed the bankruptcy trustee about Erika’s Closet on Vestaire.  The site is still up but within 20 minutes, none of her items were available for sale.  Because this is a community property state and their estate has been seized by the bankruptcy court, she was in violation of federal law by selling any of her property.  Any item that she acquired during the course of her marriage is subject to the bankruptcy court.  If she sold anything, the money goes to the court to repay their creditors, which includes the victims.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Lavendera said:


> In the article, it said I believe, Tom ran his law firm himself. He was king. The lawyers who worked at the firm were not partners, and according to the article, many of them have left.
> 
> So I can believe that Tom might’ve been the type who ran things financially at home too. So it’s hard to know what Erica knew about the finances.
> 
> I believe the article also said Tom owns an interest in 2 jets, which is very different than owning entire jets outright.
> 
> Considering the amount of money he claimed to have made in his life, though, and now there isn’t much, where did it all go?
> 
> *The claims of mental incompetency on his part could be real and could be an explanation for a lot of this, or not.*
> 
> But One thing is for absolutely sure. The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills TV show finally has a really real scandal and drama on their hands, instead of spending a whole season arguing about a dog!



I don't think so. A mentally incompetent person doesn't set up an elaborate Ponzi scheme to defraud people. This was going on for a lot longer than the last year.

We saw Tom in the last year and he was no drooling dementia patient. More and more, I feel like the dementia claim is designed to skirt accountability. And while Erika might not have known details about the finances, I believe she knew SOMETHING was amiss.

Her tears are likely real, IMO. But they are because she visualizes a future not living the lifestyle to which she has become accustomed.


----------



## Allisonfaye

haute okole said:


> I emailed the bankruptcy trustee about Erika’s Closet on Vestaire.  The site is still up but within 20 minutes, none of her items were available for sale.  Because this is a community property state and their estate has been seized by the bankruptcy court, she was in violation of federal law by selling any of her property.  Any item that she acquired during the course of her marriage is subject to the bankruptcy court.  If she sold anything, the money goes to the court to repay their creditors, which includes the victims.





Lavendera said:


> In the article, it said I believe, Tom ran his law firm himself. He was king. The lawyers who worked at the firm were not partners, and according to the article, many of them have left.
> 
> So I can believe that Tom might’ve been the type who ran things financially at home too. So it’s hard to know what Erica knew about the finances.
> 
> I believe the article also said Tom owns an interest in 2 jets, which is very different than owning entire jets outright.
> 
> Considering the amount of money he claimed to have made in his life, though, and now there isn’t much, where did it all go?
> 
> The claims of mental incompetency on his part could be real and could be an explanation for a lot of this, or not.
> 
> But One thing is for absolutely sure. The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills TV show finally has a really real scandal and drama on their hands, instead of spending a whole season arguing about a dog!





haute okole said:


> Hello, she was deposed two years ago because she and Tom were being sued for stealing money YEARS AGO.  By the time someone gets sued, years of demands and negotiations have been had and failed.  She is bailing now because he finally admitted under oath that he is broke.  She and Tom are stone cold crooks who stole from his very injured clients, his business partners and banks.  She knew exactly who she married and when she married a twice divorced, sleazy ass rich plaintiffs LA attorney.  She thought she could use Bravo to spin her story and some of you are believing it!  Lol, obviously, you don’t live in LA and are not attorneys in this town.  Wake up, people.  Even Bravo knows better.  That is why she had a melt down and got aggressive with Garcelle.  She realized that production was on to her and was going to call her out on her lies.



Ha!! Good for you.

Interestingly, a lot of new members on here defending Erika.


----------



## Allisonfaye

haute okole said:


> I emailed the bankruptcy trustee about Erika’s Closet on Vestaire.  The site is still up but within 20 minutes, none of her items were available for sale.  Because this is a community property state and their estate has been seized by the bankruptcy court, she was in violation of federal law by selling any of her property.  Any item that she acquired during the course of her marriage is subject to the bankruptcy court.  If she sold anything, the money goes to the court to repay their creditors, which includes the victims.



How are you seeing her closet? I want to see it.


----------



## zooba

Allisonfaye said:


> How are you seeing her closet? I want to see it.





			https://us.vestiairecollective.com/c/erica-jaynes-closet-6897/


----------



## kemilia

castortroy666 said:


> Maybe the producers are asking them to act sisterly to Erika, to squeeze this lemon to the max, the show has not been this juicy in years!


Erika has made this show must-see-TV for me--bravo to Bravo! I sometimes dose off watching TV but not this show!


----------



## castortroy666

kemilia said:


> Erika has made this show must-see-TV for me--bravo to Bravo! I sometimes dose off watching TV but not this show! now.


Yes she saved the show. The weird dynamic between Sutton and Crystal is horrible and boring, but Erika saves the day, and Dorit being herself. I think she is sucking up to Kathy because she wants to climb the social ladder. Helping her with luggage and buying her straws. 

Her dream is to be invited to Kathys house for dinner with PK and Rick. Maybe to a restaurant where paparazzi can photograph them together. If that happens, Dorit have finally arrived!


----------



## Coco.lover

I have to say Sutton is really bringing it this year, the only one asking real questions regarding Erika. Erikas drama is great tv and also great for the courts.


----------



## castortroy666

Coco.lover said:


> I have to say Sutton is really bringing it this year, the only one asking real questions regarding Erika. Erikas drama is great tv and also great for the courts.


I would love to see this trial on TV


----------



## kemilia

LemonDrop said:


> What are those undereye patches for that Kathy and Kyle wear in this last episode?  I would be afraid to put anything sticky on my undereye area.


Yeah, I was wondering too thinking maybe I should get some of those things too. Kathy's face is so shiny also, not a good look.


----------



## castortroy666

kemilia said:


> Yeah, I was wondering too thinking maybe I should get some of those things too. Kathy's face is so shiny also, not a good look.


I dont think the eye patches is the whole explanation for Kathys face


----------



## kemilia

I have to look for pics of Sutton's Cartier bracelet, it looked beautiful. She said it was vintage, I think. It sure did knock the socks off the other women.


----------



## castortroy666

kemilia said:


> I have to look for pics of Sutton's Cartier bracelet, it looked beautiful. She said it was vintage, I think. It sure did knock the socks off the other women.


That was one of the most beautiful pieces I have ever seen on the show, probably a gift from the ex husband that she got to keep it. Did the ex husband come from old money? Been in his family for years perhaps. Maybe she kept it so it would come back to their daughter eventually.


----------



## kemilia

castortroy666 said:


> That was one of the most beautiful pieces I have ever seen on the show, probably a gift from the ex husband that she got to keep. Did the ex husband come from old money? Been in his family for years perhaps. Maybe she kept it so it would come back to their daughter adventually.


I found the bracelet, Sutton has a Youtube video showcasing some of her jewelry and this is one piece. She says it is very heavy too (but I wouldn't care one bit!).


----------



## Allisonfaye

kemilia said:


> I found the bracelet, Sutton has a Youtube video showcasing some of her jewelry and this is one piece. She says it is very heavy too (but I wouldn't care one bit!).



Please post link. 


zooba said:


> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/c/erica-jaynes-closet-6897/




Seems to still be up?


----------



## castortroy666

I just saw this, is it the same?


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Please post link.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to still be up?


The items are even listed by Erika, not some conservator or other person. On that site alone she as even sold 80 pieces, WOW


----------



## Tivo

castortroy666 said:


> I just saw this, is it the same?



I love that bracelet!


----------



## castortroy666

Tivo said:


> I love that bracelet!


Its she shows most prized possession, that and Crystals himalayan bag


----------



## Allisonfaye

LOVE her emerald ring.


----------



## LemonDrop

I love Suttons bracelet but nothing I see on this show verifies to me that anyone is "RICH RICH HONEY" anymore.


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> I love Suttons bracelet but nothing I see on this show verifies to me that anyone is "RICH RICH HONEY" anymore.


The first seasons were the best. LVPs and Adrienes amazing 20 million dollar mansions were incredible. LVP had her restaurants, and Adrienne had the casino, basketball team etc. Camille also had 4 nannies, married to an A-lister and living lavishly. 

Now the ladies try harder then ever before, Erikas and Dorits fashion for sure, but nothing can beat the early seasons


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> Hello, she was deposed two years ago because she and Tom were being sued for stealing money YEARS AGO.  By the time someone gets sued, years of demands and negotiations have been had and failed.  She is bailing now because he finally admitted under oath that he is broke.  She and Tom are stone cold crooks who stole from his very injured clients, his business partners and banks.  She knew exactly who she married and when she married a twice divorced, sleazy ass rich plaintiffs LA attorney.  She thought she could use Bravo to spin her story and some of you are believing it!  Lol, obviously, you don’t live in LA and are not attorneys in this town.  Wake up, people.  Even Bravo knows better.  That is why she had a melt down and got aggressive with Garcelle.  She realized that production was on to her and was going to call her out on her lies.


I'm just catching up on the episodes and Erika is a God awful actress.  The scenes where she closes her eyes, and goes all quiet and needs a moment...the "tears"...give me a break.  When she's sobbing in the bathroom at Kyle's house?  Even DH, who hates RHW shows was in the room and said Who is crying?  Sounds SO fake!


----------



## purseinsanity

The Erika drama is definitely making this show more interesting.  That, and I'm enjoying all of the La Quinta scenes.  I lived there for many years and I love seeing the sites.


----------



## LemonDrop

Well Erika obviously stole the hook from L'Trimm  She would have been 17 when this song came out and very aware of it.



*Hook at 1:05 mark.*




*Hook at 1:15 mark*


----------



## LemonDrop

article here:

erika-jayne-accused-of-ripping-off-song-cars-by-hip-hop-legends-ltrimm-and-not-paying-them-a-penny


----------



## LemonDrop

Rolling Stones #100 in Greatest Hip Hop songs. It was big because of the Miami sound in the late 80s which was big in the south. There is NO WAY that Erika not aware of this song


----------



## swags

The Erika stuff made me forget to mention Dorit calling the ladies “my baby” when they arrived at her house.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Whoa, Baby. Tom diverting money to EJ, LLC? Um, that's her company so she would have had to sign the paperwork to create that LLC. THAT's fraud. I am no lawyer but that's going to prison stuff, right Haute?


----------



## Allisonfaye

The only one with a brain in their head regarding Erika is Sutton.


----------



## lallybelle

About the song - the artist  are credited on ASCAP. So they need to deal with whoever was supposed to paying out the royalties if they aren't getting paid. She didn't use  it without credit. Not sticking up for Erika  and her crap, but i saw the ASCAP page yesterday  when someone posted it twitter.


----------



## haute okole

Allisonfaye said:


> Whoa, Baby. Tom diverting money to EJ, LLC? Um, that's her company so she would have had to sign the paperwork to create that LLC. THAT's fraud. I am no lawyer but that's going to prison stuff, right Haute?


You would think she would notice a $26 million increase in her bank balance over night.  What about those texts of Tom’s ”girlfriend” which proves he cheated in her and thus, of course, her divorce is real.  Lol, everybody and their grandma noticed that the texts were from a 20 year old flip phone.  There is a California jury instruction that we allow the juries take into deliberations with them that instructs that “if you decide that a witness did not tell the truth about something important, you may choose not to believe anything the witness said.”  CACA No 5003.  Erika has spent 6 years telling and showing us what a great attorney, provider, husband Tom was and how fabulously wealthy they are, all of which are lies.  Why on earth would she expect anybody to believe the spit coming out of her mouth now?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I just watched The Housewife and the Hustler documentary and it was spliced with Erika from the season she came on where she was very ostentatious about her wealth. It was practically cringe worthy.  I had no idea that Tom was the famous attorney from Erin Brockovich movie and had won the largest settlement in history (north of $300M). His entire reputation is built as a trial attorney representing the common man. He went from Robinhood to Prince John pretty quickly!

The documentary seems to be mutli part series where it wasn’t just the Lionair victims but he’s pitching an investment vehicle to all of his clients after they were awarded with their settlement money where it “guarantees” a pretty realistic return of 6% apr. In the mean time it pays monthly dividends but it became more and more inconsistent was when the Ponzi scheme fell. What made Bernie Madoff so believable was the moderate returns that he was able to guarantee and his preexisting crediability.  One of the most interesting testimonies came from Tom’s assistant who was also a client. He represented her because her son was wrongly killed in an accident. I was a bit shocked that former housewives Dana (former RHOBH) and Danielle Staub (former RHONJ) (probably no longer had conflict on interest on Bravo who hated Erika’s haughty attitude) were a major part of the documentary. They had nothing noteworthy to add other than rumors that swirled in Beverly Hills and why they hated Erika.  I think having these two housewives really undermined the integrety of the documentary. But on the whole, it is worth watching if you all were curious about Erika situation.

One of the most vital piece of info about Tom Girardi was from a fellow attorney. He said Tom was at speaking events and seemed perfectly fine one week before the lawsuit hit from Chicago (first of many lawsuit). Suddenly, the narrative immediately shifted and he now has Alzheimer.  Then I remembered how quickly Erika said Tom suddenly had Alzheimers on the show.  This piece of testimony is why I think Erika is guilty as hell.

My thought is this, no one will know where the money went until a full audit is conducted because Tom knew the freeze was coming. I believe Tom has moved the remainder of the money (he said at the height of things: he had 15-18M in client money, $50M In personal assets and $50M in Stock portfolio) has been moved offshore.  At least some of the money has been moved off shore. Erika has to come off clean on the housewives show and they might just get away with it. This is entirely disgusting.  Maybe my first impression of Erika being a trashy gold digger was spot on. People were overly in love with her candidness and how she is able to flaunt it to your face. Expen$ive and How many Fs? suddenly seems god awful. I bet she regrets every word.

Finally, a piece of information from the woman who worked as Tom’s assitant I found interesting. She said Tom was very proud of Erika because she launched her music career in 2009 and it really took off after RHOBH. She made it sound like Tom was rather enchanted by Erika who pulled the strings. The implication is that Tom did all of this to support Tom’s music career. This seems a bit dubious because another testimony suggested he sent all his staff to the Ritz and had Leeann Rimes perform for private events.  Tom assistants testimony was also inconsistent with what you saw on the show, where it looked like Tom behaved practically her boss and dad.  IMO, this woman genuinely hated Erika because Tom clearly already had expensive taste before Erika came along.  But the documentary painted her to be a villain.

What’s my overall thought about Erika after the documentary: I think Erika was complicit and is still protecting Tom. Typically, when you are guilty, there are so many lies you loose track as we’ve seen with Erika on the show. Tom’s illness came on too conveniently. I do think Tom did lose a good deal of the clients money in a Ponzi scheme but not 100%; enough where he can’t pay at least 75% of it back. I think the entire divorce is orchestrated by Tom when he sent the remainder of his money offshore because he knew the lawsuits were coming and Erika could play a crucial part on the show and Bravo would be into it. Worst case scenario, they could make money from all the media frenzy that would follow. Tom knew this is going to draw a lot of spectators. Its gonna be a while before they could touch any money offshore and they would be divorced so at least Erika is protected.

What do you all think?  Have you seen the documentary? Once you get past the first 15 min of cringiness, it is insightful.


----------



## Lavendera

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I just watched The Housewife and the Hustler documentary and it was spliced with Erika from the season she came on where she was very ostentatious about her wealth. It was practically cringe worthy.  I had no idea that Tom was the famous attorney from Erin Brockovich movie and had won the largest settlement in history (north of $300M). His entire reputation is built as a trial attorney representing the common man. He went from Robinhood to Prince John pretty quickly!
> 
> The documentary seems to be mutli part series where it wasn’t just the Lionair victims but he’s pitching an investment vehicle to all of his clients where it “guarantees” a pretty realistic return of 6% apr. What made Bernie Madoff so believable was the moderate returns that he was able and his preexisting crediability.  One of the most interesting testimonies came from Tom’s assistant who was also a client. He represented her because her son was wrongly killed in an accident. I was a bit shocked that former housewives Dana (former RHOBH) and Danielle Staub (former RHONJ) (probably no longer had conflict on interest on Bravo who hated Erika’s haughty attitude) were a major part of the documentary. They had nothing noteworthy to add other than rumors that swirled in Beverly Hills and why they hated Erika.  I think having these two housewives really undermined the integrety of the documentary. But on the whole, it is worth watching if you all were curious about Erika situation.
> 
> One of the most vital piece of info about Tom Girardi was from a fellow attorney. He said Tom was at speaking events and seemed perfectly fine one week before the lawsuit hit from Chicago (first of many lawsuit). Suddenly, the narrative immediately shifted and he now has Alzheimer.  Then I remembered how quickly Erika said Tom suddenly had Alzheimers on the show.  This piece of testimony is why I think Erika is guilty as hell.
> 
> My thought is this, no one will know where the money went until a full audit is conducted because Tom knew the freeze was coming. I believe Tom has moved the remainder of the money (he said at the height of things: he had 15-18M in client money, $50M In personal assets and $50M in Stock portfolio) has been moved offshore.  At least some of the money has been moved off shore. Erika has to come off clean on the housewives show and they might just get away with it. This is entirely disgusting.  Maybe my first impression of Erika being a trashy gold digger was spot on. People were overly in love with her candidness and how she is able to flaunt it to your face. Expen$ive and How many Fs? suddenly seems god awful. I bet she regrets every word.
> 
> Finally, a piece of information from the woman who worked as Tom’s assitant I found interesting. She said Tom was very proud of Erika because she launched her music career in 2009 and it really took off after RHOBH. She made it sound like Tom was rather enchanted by Erika who pulled the strings. The implication is that Tom did all of this to support Tom’s music career. This seems a bit dubious because another testimony suggested he sent all his staff to the Ritz and had Leeann Rimes.  This was inconsistent with what you saw on the show, where it looked like Tom behaved practically her boss and dad.  IMO, this woman genuinely hated Erika because Tom clearly already had expensive taste before Erika came along.  But the documentary painted her to be a villain. I just think she was complicit and is still protecting Tom. What do you all think?  Have you seen the documentary? Once you get past the first 15 min of cringiness, it is insightful.


Haven’t seen the documentary but have said from the first am not buying what the Girardis are selling. The timeline of Erica’s divorce filing, the dropping of the lawsuit and Tom’s incapacity is just hard to believe.
On the other hand, as more is revealed, there might be some reasonable explanations.
Tom was played by Peter Coyote in the movie, He was the second lawyer that the first lawyer who hired Erin Brockovich, partnered with.


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> Kyle found a really good dentist.  And I'm not talking about her new chiclets.


True - she did everything a person could possibly do.  Most of us forget the original face, which wasn't that pretty.  Either was Mauricio's!


----------



## kemilia

castortroy666 said:


> I just saw this, is it the same?



Yes! Her shoe collection is blowing me away also (what I can see of it--which is jillions of shoes).


----------



## castortroy666

kemilia said:


> Yes! Her shoe collection is blowing me away also (what I can see of it--which is jillions of shoes).


Sutton is a true fashionista. The way she displays her shoes is gorgeous   You can really tell she loves her things and treat them very well


----------



## Allisonfaye

I am going out on a limb and predicting Erika will spend time in jail.


----------



## purseinsanity

LemonDrop said:


> article here:
> 
> erika-jayne-accused-of-ripping-off-song-cars-by-hip-hop-legends-ltrimm-and-not-paying-them-a-penny


More lawsuits coming her way?


----------



## Tivo

Almost every day there is a new article!









						Tom Girardi’s Firm Is Selling Erika Jayne ‘Collectibles’ to Pay Creditors
					

Erika Jayne’s estranged husband Tom Girardi’s law firm has placed her memorabilia up for auction amid bankruptcy case — read more




					www.google.com


----------



## pjhm

Tivo said:


> Almost every day there is a new article!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Girardi’s Firm Is Selling Erika Jayne ‘Collectibles’ to Pay Creditors
> 
> 
> Erika Jayne’s estranged husband Tom Girardi’s law firm has placed her memorabilia up for auction amid bankruptcy case — read more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Please answer the following. I will start.

Do you believe Tom has dementia? *NO*
Do you believe Erika knew nothing about all of his dirty dealing? *NO*
Do you believe their divorce is legit, meaning it was done for reasons OTHER than avoiding criminal charges or attempt to shield assets? *NOT SURE*
Do you believe Erika feels any concern for the victims? *NO*
Do you believe Tom was meaner to Erika in the last year?* No, not any more than he was before. *
Do you believe Tom had affair(s)? *Leaning no.*
Do you believe Tom was out for 12 hours after that accident? *NO*
Do you think all the money is gone or some is hidden overseas? *Some hidden overseas.*


----------



## LemonDrop

lallybelle said:


> About the song - the artist  are credited on ASCAP. So they need to deal with whoever was supposed to paying out the royalties if they aren't getting paid. She didn't use  it without credit. Not sticking up for Erika  and her crap, but i saw the ASCAP page yesterday  when someone posted it twitter.



 maybe there are no royalties to be had. 
I just realized that video I posted only had 5000 views.


----------



## castortroy666

O


LemonDrop said:


> maybe there are no royalties to be had.
> I just realized that video I posted only had 5000 views.


Oh, the shade...


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Allisonfaye said:


> Please answer the following. I will start.
> 
> Do you believe Tom has dementia? *NO*
> Do you believe Erika knew nothing about all of his dirty dealing? *NO*
> Do you believe their divorce is legit, meaning it was done for reasons OTHER than avoiding criminal charges or attempt to shield assets? *NOT SURE*
> Do you believe Erika feels any concern for the victims? *NO*
> Do you believe Tom was meaner to Erika in the last year?* No, not any more than he was before. *
> Do you believe Tom had affair(s)? *Leaning no.*
> Do you believe Tom was out for 12 hours after that accident? *NO*
> Do you think all the money is gone or some is hidden overseas? *Some hidden overseas.*



I agree on 100% on all of your answers including the lack of an affair.  It is made up just like the dementia.  Good questions!

My one question that wasn’t addressed at all was how did Tom lose the money? Professional investor lose it? Spent it all?


----------



## swags

Do you believe Tom has dementia? *NO*
Do you believe Erika knew nothing about all of his dirty dealing? *NO*
Do you believe their divorce is legit, meaning it was done for reasons OTHER than avoiding criminal charges or attempt to shield assets? *NOT SURE *
Do you believe Erika feels any concern for the victims? *NO*
Do you believe Tom was meaner to Erika in the last year *Doubt it*
Do you believe Tom had affair(s) *Probably*
Do you believe Tom was out for 12 hours after that accident? *Hell NO*
Do you think all the money is gone or some is hidden overseas? *They may have hidden some but I suspect they spent most of it.*


----------



## rockhollow

Do you believe Tom has dementia? NO
Do you believe Erika knew nothing about all of his dirty dealing? NO
Do you believe their divorce is legit, meaning it was done for reasons OTHER than avoiding criminal charges or attempt to shield assets? NO 
Do you believe Erika feels any concern for the victims? NO
Do you believe Tom was meaner to Erika in the last year NO
Do you believe Tom had affair(s) YES
Do you believe Tom was out for 12 hours after that accident? NO
Do you think all the money is gone or some is hidden overseas? I also suspect they spent most of it living a lavish lifestyle - and also yes, some people involved with all this mess might have some hidden. We don't hear much about the rest of his family, did he also give or transfer funds to them?


----------



## LemonDrop

Do you believe Tom has dementia? *NO*
Do you believe Erika knew nothing about all of his dirty dealing? *NO*
Do you believe their divorce is legit, meaning it was done for reasons OTHER than avoiding criminal charges or attempt to shield assets? *NO*
Do you believe Erika feels any concern for the victims? *NO*
Do you believe Tom was meaner to Erika in the last year? *MAYBE but just stress from knowing their house of cards was collapsing*
Do you believe Tom had affair(s) *Probably but I think she tolerated it to get what she wanted.*
Do you believe Tom was out for 12 hours after that accident? *NO*
Do you think all the money is gone or some is hidden overseas? *It's all in her closet.*


----------



## purseinsanity

Ooooh my turn!

Do you believe Tom has dementia? *NO*
Do you believe Erika knew nothing about all of his dirty dealing? *NO*
Do you believe their divorce is legit, meaning it was done for reasons OTHER than avoiding criminal charges or attempt to shield assets? *NO*
Do you believe Erika feels any concern for the victims? *HELL NO*
Do you believe Tom was meaner to Erika in the last year? *NO, PROBABLY WHATEVER HIS BASELINE IS*
Do you believe Tom had affair(s)? *YES, and I think Erika looked the other way, because let's face it, their interactions were more like granddaughter to grandfather than anything.*
Do you believe Tom was out for 12 hours after that accident? *NOPE*
Do you think all the money is gone or some is hidden overseas? *PROBABLY 50/50.  I am sure they spent a lot of it living lavishly, but I also think Tom was conniving enough to know to hide quite a bit of it for when the house of cards came falling down.*


----------



## chowlover2

Is there anyone here ( or anywhere ) that knew Erika the first 10 yrs of the marriage when she was the ideal lawyers wife? It seems as if they concocted this whole Erika Jayne persona at the 10 yr mark. I mean what woman decides at 40 to be a singer?


----------



## baghagg

chowlover2 said:


> Is there anyone here ( or anywhere ) that knew Erika the first 10 yrs of the marriage when she was the ideal lawyers wife? It seems as if they concocted this whole Erika Jayne persona at the 10 yr mark. I mean what woman decides at 40 to be a singer?


100%, I think of this from time to time...  It seems they may have put her to work hoping to make more money, keep it all going, etc., then the Housewives series to promote the whole thing, but it backfired...


----------



## castortroy666

chowlover2 said:


> Is there anyone here ( or anywhere ) that knew Erika the first 10 yrs of the marriage when she was the ideal lawyers wife? It seems as if they concocted this whole Erika Jayne persona at the 10 yr mark. I mean what woman decides at 40 to be a singer?


Maybe they launched her as a singer so they could make money on her, by her being on the housewives, having concerts and different endorsements. Tom probably figured she would be their only income at one point. If she ever wanted to leave him, being independent would certainly help that as well.


----------



## Tivo

A friend of mine made a good point I hadn’t thought of. She thinks Erika planned that whole LQ breakdown because she knew that LA Times article was about to drop and needed a way to leave the trip before it happened.


----------



## swags

I read somewhere that she waited until her son was older to launch Erika Jayne. 
I can’t picture her as a nurturing mom and there are times I forget she has a son.


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> I read somewhere that she waited until her son was older to launch Erika Jayne.
> I can’t picture her as a nurturing mom and there are times I forget she has a son.


Thats a good deed from her behalf if thats true


----------



## Allisonfaye

swags said:


> I read somewhere that she waited until her son was older to launch Erika Jayne.
> I can’t picture her as a nurturing mom and there are times I forget she has a son.



Didn't she leave the kid with the dad when he was a baby to move to NYC?


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Didn't she leave the kid with the dad when he was a baby to move to NYC?


I believe she said so herself on juicyscoop with Heather Mcdonald. She left NYC for LA when the son was 3


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

baghagg said:


> 100%, I think of this from time to time...  It seems they may have put her to work hoping to make more money, keep it all going, etc., then the Housewives series to promote the whole thing, but it backfired...


The various testimonies on the hulu documentary made it appear Tom enjoyed the fame through Erika.  He was 100% supportive and she made more money than him after joining RHOBH. Saying that he orchestrated Erika Jayne as a distraction or promotion would be an astute observation to keep the Ponzi scheme going.  Someone with Tom’s ego probably didn’t think it would all come tumbling down.


----------



## Materielgrrl

theamericanchinadoll said:


> The various testimonies on the hulu documentary made it appear Tom enjoyed the fame through Erika.  He was 100% supportive and she made more money than him after joining RHOBH. Saying that he orchestrated Erika Jayne as a distraction or promotion would be an astute observation to keep the Ponzi scheme going.  Someone with Tom’s ego probably didn’t think it would all come tumbling down.



I think his affair, buying a judge, of all occupations (well JDs and phD's want plastic surgery to look fab up top and on the bottom too!) plastic surgery for a new butt tipped her over the edge on setting up the Erika Jayne persona and ripping through money he thought they still had.  Her fame only boosted his fading notoriety and access to the ladyfriends.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Materielgrrl said:


> I think his affair, buying a judge, of all occupations (well JDs and phD's want plastic surgery to look fab up top and on the bottom too!) plastic surgery for a new butt tipped her over the edge on setting up the Erika Jayne persona and ripping through money he thought they still had.  Her fame only boosted his fading notoriety and access to the ladyfriends.


Too funny I didn’t even notice the butt but you are right!


----------



## zooba

Law Offices of Girardi Keese | ThreeSixty Asset Advisors
					

Buy At Auction. ALL ITEMS ARE SOLD AS-IS, WHERE IS, ITEM PICKUP IN LOS ANGELES..., WINE MUST BE PICKED UP BY BIDDER, BIDS CANNOT BE RETRACTED..., BILLS MUST BE PAID WITHIN 24 HOURS, AN 18% BUYERS PREMIUM WILL APPLY ON ALL PURCHASES, MANY ITEMS ARE MULTIPLIED "TIMES QUANTITY", REMOVAL IS BY...



					360bid.hibid.com
				




This is what happens when 2 narcissists marry


----------



## castortroy666

zooba said:


> Law Offices of Girardi Keese | ThreeSixty Asset Advisors
> 
> 
> Buy At Auction. ALL ITEMS ARE SOLD AS-IS, WHERE IS, ITEM PICKUP IN LOS ANGELES..., WINE MUST BE PICKED UP BY BIDDER, BIDS CANNOT BE RETRACTED..., BILLS MUST BE PAID WITHIN 24 HOURS, AN 18% BUYERS PREMIUM WILL APPLY ON ALL PURCHASES, MANY ITEMS ARE MULTIPLIED "TIMES QUANTITY", REMOVAL IS BY...
> 
> 
> 
> 360bid.hibid.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when 2 narcissists marry


Bunch of crap from his office, what about all the antiques from his mansion? The bids on these items are really low at the moment. One of the top bids right now are Erika Jayne collectibles


----------



## KellyObsessed

Yeah, no.   I think the poster of the Erin Brockovich (sp?) movie may be worth bidding on, if only as a future cautionary tale.   Can we ever watch this movie (one I always enjoyed) again, and believe in heroes defending basic human rights here in North America?


----------



## zooba

This is my favorite in the auction. It's all squirreled away somewhere


----------



## meluvs2shop

castortroy666 said:


> I just saw this, is it the same?



I love videos like this. I just love looking at beautiful jewelry and the shoes in the background TDF. My only pet peeve is I wish they showed still video of the jewelry pieces. They are incredible and would have been better to admire them in a more close up setting.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

meluvs2shop said:


> I love videos like this. I just love looking at beautiful jewelry and the shoes in the background TDF. My only pet peeve is I wish they actually showed still video of the actual jewelry pieces. They are incredible and would have been better to admire them in a more close up setting.


Great video! I love her fun taste in fashion.  I 100% agree with her on tiaras, that gorgeous cartier bracelet she has, and getting things for yourself during hard times (her divorce). I have shoes I can’t wear due to recent foot problems and now I wear it when I remote work from home. I love wearing my 6” crystal heeled MiuMiu and Arribas brother tiaras around the house. Why not dress up while events get canceled?


----------



## Allisonfaye

Wow. The most amazing thing to me about the items is that most of them have bids, even the staplers. The whole thing is pretty pathetic. They could have lived a nice life on the money they made honestly.  I would love to know when and why he went rogue.

My hubs and I were watching the other night and we were both wondering who Sutton's ex was. I guess he is a very high level employee at PIMCO. I said would he have that kind of $$ working that job. He said absolutely.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Erika Jayne's Divorce Lawyer And Accountant To Be Grilled Under Oath In Court Next Week (realitytea.com)


----------



## pjhm

CanuckBagLover said:


> Erika Jayne's Divorce Lawyer And Accountant To Be Grilled Under Oath In Court Next Week (realitytea.com)


Wow, thanks for sharing. This should help the discovery process.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Allisonfaye said:


> My hubs and I were watching the other night and we were both wondering who Sutton's ex was. I guess he is a very high level employee at PIMCO. I said would he have that kind of $$ working that job. He said absolutely.











						Christian Stracke | PIMCO
					

Christian Stracke - Global Head of Credit Research




					www.pimco.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Allisonfaye said:


> Wow. The most amazing thing to me about the items is that most of them have bids, even the staplers. The whole thing is pretty pathetic. They could have lived a nice life on the money they made honestly.  I would love to know when and why he went rogue.
> 
> My hubs and I were watching the other night and we were both wondering who Sutton's ex was. I guess he is a very high level employee at PIMCO. I said would he have that kind of $$ working that job. He said absolutely.


I was wondering about Sutton’s X too! Does Sutton herself come from family money? She’s another one that doesn’t like to disclose much regarding her finances which I totally get, but it doesn’t always add up in my simple mind. Plus Rinna is always saying to her, well you’re rich and Sutton just laughs. I personally wouldn’t want to be described like that but to each their own.


----------



## castortroy666

Suttons ex husband is the CEO at PIMCO, and have been in the business for more than 20 years. He also founded an investment fund and has been on international lists of top 100 most influential managers. Since they were childhood friends, I guess Sutton have been with him since the beginning, and the love was probably real. They seamed like a nice couple with 3 great kids.


----------



## meluvs2shop

castortroy666 said:


> Suttons ex husband is the CEO at PIMCO, and have been in the business for more than 20 years. He also founded an investment fund and has been on international lists of top 100 most influential managers. Since they were childhood friends, I guess Sutton have been with him since the beginning, and the love was probably real. They seamed like a nice couple with 3 great kids.


Thanks for that info. Wait, Sutton has 3 kids?! Who knew.


----------



## castortroy666

meluvs2shop said:


> Thanks for that info. Wait, Sutton has 3 kids?! Who knew.


Sutton is Very private about her kids, the opposite of kyle and dorit


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

castortroy666 said:


> Sutton is Very private about her kids, the opposite of kyle and dorit


I don’t want to be mean but Sutton’s kid seems like the only good and normal kid for her age.


----------



## castortroy666

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I don’t want to be mean but Sutton’s kid seems like the only good and normal kid for her age.


Absolutely, not that typical Hollywood/celebrity kids


----------



## haute okole

castortroy666 said:


> Absolutely, not that typical Hollywood/celebrity kids


Because she is not a Hollywood type that for some reason everybody thinks is prevalent in LA.  Sutton and her husband are from the South, where Ma’am and Sir and required, the kids are not allowed to call anyone older than them by their first name only, no fillers, fake nails, fake hair colors etc.  Many people NOT associated with the entertainment industry live like this.  The entertainment industry, with all due respect, is effing weird as EFF.   But for some odd reason, they think they are the reason LA exists and we should bow down to them.  As long as they are nice about it, I am OK.  Those who appear to be typical Hollywood kids are actually transplants who were not born and raised here in LA.


----------



## castortroy666

T


haute okole said:


> Because she is not a Hollywood type that for some reason everybody thinks is prevalent in LA.  Sutton and her husband are from the South, where Ma’am and Sir and required, the kids are not allowed to call anyone older than them by their first name only, no fillers, fake nails, fake hair colors etc.  Many people NOT associated with the entertainment industry live like this.  The entertainment industry, with all due respect, is effing weird as EFF.


Thats whats great about Sutton, even though she is doing this show she is doing it on her terms. Classy and keeping her kids private. She has been so refreshing for RHBH


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Tonight’s episode: “I don’t want to be associated with this because I want to protect myself” “I’m just saying 2+2 =4 and I’m not even good at math.” Sutton—the only one with a brain and being honest to the viewers.  

I have a lot more respect for Sutton.


----------



## castortroy666

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Tonight’s episode: “I don’t want to be associated with this because I want to protect myself” Sutton—the only one with a brain and being honest to the viewers.
> 
> I have a lot more respect for Sutton.


The other girls are afraid of Erika. They do not want to pick a fight with her, not even loud mouth Rinna.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

castortroy666 said:


> The other girls are afraid of Erika. They do not want to pick a fight with her, not even loud mouth Rinna.


Well, the cynic in me thinks it a lot easier to play dumb until the truth comes out so it doesn’t offend anyone.


----------



## anabanana745

I totally respect Sutton for having questions. But I can’t behind abandoning a friend just because the stink of a scandal can rub off on you. At that time we didn’t know the extent of the situation, so right or not she quickly turned on Erika. The other ladies like Dorit and Kyle are better friends. Sutton is a fair weather friend. To be clear, I think at this stage we know Erika knew something and I’m not taking her side in this at all.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Gracelle + Sutton are the only honest people who aren’t all about being fake like Lisa.  Garcelle even said to Kyle at the party that Erika is not going to admit anything tonight—at least not while the Bravo cameras are rolling. Lol

”We’re dealing with a man with a diminished capacity” Erika describes of Tom.  As she said this, I was thinking this is almost certainly NOT true from the testimony in the documentary and the similarity in her story to Tom’s are timed exactly the same like it was planned (BC it IS!).

Although you know what would be ironic is if everything she says about Tom is true and Erika stole all of his money while his mental health is failing—that’s why he can’t pay it back! They can’t find the money because its in the Caymen Islands in Erik’as name! Hahah Erika is the mastermind! I’m just kidding.

At least you know Erika is telling the truth about one thing and is 100% correct. Most of them including Sutton was a coward to her face.  I guess she couldnt go at Erika hard without Dorit who is very two faced.


----------



## haute okole

OK, really? Come on ladies and gentleman.  I understand how personal friends and associates of hers are hoping against hope that Erika is a good person.  But the documents and the facts speak for themselves.  Many of us in the LA litigation community were shocked and surprised that cheesey Tom Girardi was being hyped as some litigation guru on some stupid TV show.   He was not and never was.  Maybe in his mind and a small pocket of the corrupt but vocal community “I love me” community.  But as many of the real people of substance in any community say, Lions don’t need to Roar.

And Eff No, he has been stealing for DECADES and Erika has been named in the lawsuits, served and deposed in these lawsuits. DECADES.  In the meantime, a burn victim, some orphans and widows in Jakarta, etc, etc, cannot afford treatment or necessities because Erika needs to pay for her Hancock Park Rental, her new Range Rover and her assistant.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

haute okole said:


> OK, really? Come on ladies and gentleman.  I understand how personal friends and associates of hers are hoping against hope that Erika is a good person.  But the documents and the facts speak for themselves.  Many of us in the LA litigation community were shocked and surprised that cheesey Tom Girardi was being hyped as some litigation guru on some stupid TV show.   He was not and never was.  Maybe in his mind and a small pocket of the corrupt but vocal community “I love me” community.  But as many of the real people of substance in any community say, Lions don’t need to Roar.
> 
> And Eff No, he has been stealing for DECADES and Erika has been named in the lawsuits, served and deposed in these lawsuites. DECADES.  In the meantime, a burn victim, some orphans and widows in Jakarta cannot afford treatment or necessities because Erika needs to pay for her Hancock Park Rental, her new Range Rover and her assistant.


I don’t think anyone in this thread thinks the Giradis including Erika is innocent.


----------



## haute okole

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I don’t think anyone in this thread thinks the Giradis including Erika is innocent.


I am watching the show and I am literally screaming at Lisa Rinna!  Hahaha!  She was still defending Erika on WWHL with Andy.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

haute okole said:


> I am watching the show and I am literally screaming at Lisa Rinna!  Hahaha!  She was still defending Erika on WWHL with Andy.


Lisa Rinna is like Kris Jenner of this group—a fake opportunist. But yeah I agree with what you said about Tom, he isn’t nearly as big of a deal as everyone makes him seem. I felt like he’s been coasting on his early career.


----------



## sgj99

We don’t have Hulu and I so want to see the Girardi documentary


----------



## justwatchin

anabanana745 said:


> I totally respect Sutton for having questions. But I can’t behind abandoning a friend just because the stink of a scandal can rub off on you. At that time we didn’t know the extent of the situation, so right or not she quickly turned on Erika. The other ladies like Dorit and Kyle are better friends. Sutton is a fair weather friend. To be clear, I think at this stage we know Erika knew something and I’m not taking her side in this at all.


Are they friends really because this is a tv show and the cast changes


----------



## castortroy666

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Lisa Rinna is like Kris Jenner of this group—a fake opportunist. But yeah I agree with what you said about Tom, he isn’t nearly as big of a deal as everyone makes him seem. I felt like he’s been coasting on his early career.


Kris Jenner? We will see... If she can get a baby and a sex tape out of the Scott Disick relationship, then were talking!


----------



## castortroy666

justwatchin said:


> Are they friends really because this is a tv show and the cast changes


Thats a weird thing. Some of these girls act like sisters and hang out of camera all the time. But for some its just a job, where they can promote their own business. Some of the girls really enjoy each others company, while some of them are just there because they have to.


----------



## floatinglili

To be fair to Sutton, no one on this group has been super loyal to her. She doesn’t owe anyone anything much. 
Lisa Rinna was quick to claim her at first but I haven’t seen much closeness there since Dorit threw Sutton under the bus at Rinna’s do for her daughter.
Sutton seemed to be developing a warm connection with Garcelle visiting each other etc. I thought this was a good pairing as they are both amongst the most authentic there but that budding friendship seems to have been overturned by Garcelle in favour of a closer association with Crystal. 
Kyle seemed like the last remaining ally but dropped her for her sister’s Crystal posse in the end. 
Sutton walked into the ‘don’t see colour’ lecture opportunity - too blonde, too jumpy, too bewildered - and got isolated. Politics has ruined many a dinner party, many a friendship and it’s ruined the vibe of these highly privileged women a few times already on this season of this show.

Sutton has turned out to be more resilient and characterful than she initially appeared. She seemed to be really going through a lot with her divorce, which made her very brittle and lost - she needed friends and to be honest these ladies were not especially kind.
The fact that she is the wherewithal to speak honestly now about ‘the Erica situation’ makes me admire her. She had the stuffing knocked out of her by ‘the Crystal situation’.


----------



## castortroy666

floatinglili said:


> To be fair to Sutton, no one on this group has been super loyal to her. She doesn’t owe anyone anything much.
> Lisa Rinna was quick to claim her at first but I haven’t seen much closeness there since Dorit threw Sutton under the bus at Rinna’s do for her daughter.
> Sutton seemed to be developing a warm connection with Garcelle visiting each other etc. I thought this was a good pairing as they are both amongst the most authentic there but that budding friendship seems to have been overturned by Garcelle in favour of a closer association with Crystal.
> Kyle seemed like the last remaining ally but dropped her for her sister’s Crystal posse in the end.
> Sutton walked into the ‘don’t see colour’ lecture opportunity - too blonde, too jumpy, too bewildered - and got isolated. Politics has ruined many a dinner party, many a friendship and it’s ruined the vibe of these highly privileged women a few times already on this season of this show.
> 
> Sutton has turned out to be more resilient and characterful than she initially appeared. She seemed to be really going through a lot with her divorce, which made her very brittle and lost - she needed friends and to be honest these ladies were not especially kind.
> The fact that she is the wherewithal to speak honestly now about ‘the Erica situation’ makes me admire her. She had the stuffing knocked out of her by ‘the Crystal situation’.


Its really hard for Sutton to be friends with Garcelle or Crystal. They are playing the race card way too much, and Sutton take it too seriously. She get emotionally involved and they just laugh at her. They can be shady and mean towards Sutton, and Sutton does not deserve that. She is sweet, eccentric and cooky, and she is the person in the group that least of all wish anyone any harm.

The whole walking in on Crystal situation was bad as well. Crystal milking it for all its worth, and no one really stood up for Sutton. Crystal just had this smug face the whole time, while it took an emotional toll on Sutton.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

castortroy666 said:


> Suttons ex husband is the CEO at PIMCO, and have been in the business for more than 20 years. He also founded an investment fund and has been on international lists of top 100 most influential managers. Since they were childhood friends, I guess Sutton have been with him since the beginning, and the love was probably real. They seamed like a nice couple with 3 great kids.



I don’t think he’s the CEO? I posted his PIMCO bio link earlier…









						Christian Stracke | PIMCO
					

Christian Stracke - Global Head of Credit Research




					www.pimco.com


----------



## castortroy666

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I don’t think he’s the CEO? I posted his PIMCO bio link earlier…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Stracke | PIMCO
> 
> 
> Christian Stracke - Global Head of Credit Research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pimco.com


I read he was the CEO in some articles, but this is a more accurate source. Global head and managing director, hes pretty high up there in PIMCO.


----------



## Allisonfaye

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Tonight’s episode: “I don’t want to be associated with this because I want to protect myself” “I’m just saying 2+2 =4 and I’m not even good at math.” Sutton—the only one with a brain and being honest to the viewers.
> 
> I have a lot more respect for Sutton.



God, the looks on those other women's faces when she is saying all that.


----------



## Allisonfaye

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I don’t think he’s the CEO? I posted his PIMCO bio link earlier…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Stracke | PIMCO
> 
> 
> Christian Stracke - Global Head of Credit Research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pimco.com



He was head of the real estate division.


----------



## Allisonfaye

anabanana745 said:


> I totally respect Sutton for having questions. But I can’t behind abandoning a friend just because the stink of a scandal can rub off on you. At that time we didn’t know the extent of the situation, so right or not she quickly turned on Erika. The other ladies like Dorit and Kyle are better friends. Sutton is a fair weather friend. To be clear, I think at this stage we know Erika knew something and I’m not taking her side in this at all.



I agreed with Kyle when she said if it was something Erika didn't know about, then they should support her. Although I think they are morons to think if they just say "Hey, Erika, did you know?" and she will be honest.


----------



## Allisonfaye

And Rinna....this is proof she is as dumb as a box of rocks. 

Dorit was looking unusually haggard in that scene.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> God, the looks on those other women's faces when she is saying all that.


Except for Garcelle that was totally care just eating her food


----------



## castortroy666

Suttons "Please excuse me I have notes here" , when she took out those documents in the last episode, must go down in RH history as one of the best lines ever


----------



## CanuckBagLover

castortroy666 said:


> T
> 
> Thats whats great about Sutton, even though she is doing this show she is doing it on her terms. Classy and keeping her kids private. She has been so refreshing for RHBH


I thought originally her husband prevented her from showing her kids, which is supposedly one reason she was relegated to friends status in her first season.  The other two havent been shown on the show - have they - maybe they are still minors
I just dip in in and out this season - even with the Erika Jayne drama it isnt enough for me to keep watching regularly.


----------



## castortroy666

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought originally her husband prevented her from showing her kids, which is supposedly one reason she was relegated to friends status in her first season.  The other two havent been shown on the show - have they - maybe they are still minors
> I just dip in in and out this season - even with the Erika Jayne drama it isnt enough for me to keep watching regularly.



I believe the kids are teens. The way Sutton have been handling this Erika situation, seems like she is just as careful with her own private concerns like her own children. Her husband is just as private it seems. 

The show has gone downhill for sure, but its 10 times better then RHONY anyway, so I watch it every week. RHONY i could only do 2 episodes this season.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

anabanana745 said:


> I totally respect Sutton for having questions. But I can’t behind abandoning a friend just because the stink of a scandal can rub off on you. At that time we didn’t know the extent of the situation, so right or not she quickly turned on Erika. The other ladies like Dorit and Kyle are better friends. Sutton is a fair weather friend. To be clear, I think at this stage we know Erika knew something and I’m not taking her side in this at all.


I dont think Sutton and Erika are really friends - just friends on camera. 

However, If I had a friend who associated with the same scandal Erika is involved in I would have some hard questions for her and if she wasnt forthright in her answers I would not want to have anything to do with her not because fear of the scandal rubbing of on me but because I clearly didnt know my friend and wouldnt want be friends with a person who could be involved in such a fraud.


----------



## castortroy666

Damn Sutton had some balls this episode. Talking about Erika in front of the group, confronting Erika in person at the dinner, and confronting Dorit after the dinner about her not being involved enough confronting Erika  

I would like to see the same energy and courage when the peeping tom situation with Crystal happened.


----------



## pjhm

castortroy666 said:


> Suttons "Please excuse me I have notes here" , when she took out those documents in the last episode, must go down in RH history as one of the best lines ever


Yes,  particularly if an article is too long, Kyle and Rinna don’t want to delve in to it, they are solely headline readers. Sutton studies!


----------



## castortroy666

pjhm said:


> Yes,  particularly if an article is too long, Kyle and Rinna don’t want to delve in to it, they are solely headline readers. Sutton studies!


I think some of those girls reading are limited to browsing through TMZ on their phones


----------



## swags

Other than Garcelle, the ladies are scared of Erika. Even Sutton who I don’t think would have gone in had Garcelle not called her out. 

Dorit said at the meeting that she spoke to her attorney.  During the dinner at Kyles she said she spoke to PK and for a second I thought Erika was going to break character and burst out in laughter.

Lisa Rinnas devotion to Erika makes me think Erika did invest in her company which was a rumor that was out there.

Why was Teddi there? Is it because charging people to tell them to eat air for two out of their three meals isnt as terrible as what Tom and Erika did?


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> Other than Garcelle, the ladies are scared of Erika. Even Sutton who I don’t think would have gone in had Garcelle not called her out.
> 
> Dorit said at the meeting that she spoke to her attorney.  During the dinner at Kyles she said she spoke to PK and for a second I thought Erika was going to break character and burst out in laughter.
> 
> Lisa Rinnas devotion to Erika makes me think Erika did invest in her company which was a rumor that was out there.
> 
> Why was Teddi there? Is it because charging people to tell them to eat air for two out of their three meals isnt as terrible as what Tom and Erika did?


I guess Teddi was there because she and Kyle got a real friendship out of the show. She gets invited as a normal friend would, like Faye is sometimes. Not only are they hanging out of camera, but even after Teddi quit the show. Erika and Sutton on the other hand, probably looks forward to the ending of the shows taping, they dont socialise like that. I dont picture them sending each other text messages, having lunches and going on trips of camera.


----------



## pjhm

Regarding Tom’s shenanigans, Crystal said one intelligent thing last night, it isn’t just the last 3 years that are in question, but the last ten....


----------



## anabanana745

pjhm said:


> Yes,  particularly if an article is too long, Kyle and Rinna don’t want to delve in to it, they are solely headline readers. Sutton studies!



That was hilarious when they said they didn’t even read the article all the way through because it was “so long”


----------



## Materielgrrl

I really though Sutton and Erika might be friends, they have different views on fashion but besides the income to spend they do appreciate luxury high end items.  But no, that's not happening.

As far as friends, she does have a pretty tight circle of friends including Jennifer Tilley, who does share her love of haute couture, jewelry etc., and is as eclectic as she is.  This is a different group she has to navigate through and figure out what value she can add to it.

But the girl does know literally how to read.


----------



## TC1

Some people have speculated that Rinna isn't saying anything because Erika (was/is) an investor in Rinna Beauty. So....if Rinna got $$ from Erika, and Erika got cash from Tom..it all looks bad.


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Some people have speculated that Rinna isn't saying anything because Erika (was/is) an investor in Rinna Beauty. So....if Rinna got $$ from Erika, and Erika got cash from Tom..it all looks bad.


Rinna said that was a stupid question, and that she would never borrow money from a friend. But I dont know if im buying that explanation. Maybe Erika or Tom invested or hid some money there.


----------



## TC1

castortroy666 said:


> Rinna said that was a stupid question, and that she would never borrow money from a friend. But I dont know if im buying that explanation. Maybe Erika or Tom invested or hided some money there.


Well, Ronald Richards posted that Rinna doesn't have any money and is mortgaged to the hilt.. so *shrug* who knows WHAT is the truth anymore


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Well, Ronald Richards posted that Rinna doesn't have any money and is mortgaged to the hilt.. so *shrug* who knows WHAT is the truth anymore


I believe Rinna has to work to make a living. Mortgage on house, cars etc. The Days tv series and RHOBH is her 9 to 5, and I dont think she ever made it big enough to score or set away a big amount of money to retire. She could def need a loan to launch one of her businesses. Harry Hamlin isnt exactly Tom Cruise either moneywise.


----------



## TC1

castortroy666 said:


> I believe Rinna has to work to make a living. Mortgage on house, cars etc. The Days tv series and RHOBH is her 9 to 5, and I dont think she ever made it big enough to score or set away a big amount of money to retire. She could def need a loan to launch one of her businesses. Harry Hamlin isnt exactly Tom Cruise either moneywise.


Before Covid, Harry spent his free time in Canada, not California...


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Before Covid, Harry spent his free time in Canada, not California...


They are a sweet couple, happiest when they are apart


----------



## Allisonfaye

TC1 said:


> Well, Ronald Richards posted that Rinna doesn't have any money and is mortgaged to the hilt.. so *shrug* who knows WHAT is the truth anymore



Wouldn't surprise me. I don't get the I'm super rich vibe from Rinna. Have I said she's as dumb as a box or rocks lately? 

Personally, I think this is the most interesting it's been in ages. FAR more interesting than pantygate or dog gate. 

I am kind of wondering why we aren't seeing more in the news about this story. I recognize it's not in the same league money wise as Bernie Madoff but you couldn't turn on the news in 2009(?) without a Madoff story. Is it because of whom Tom had political ties to? He would embarrass a lot of people.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Wouldn't surprise me. I don't get the I'm super rich vibe from Rinna. Have I said she's as dumb as a box or rocks lately?
> 
> Personally, I think this is the most interesting it's been in ages. FAR more interesting than pantygate or dog gate.
> 
> I am kind of wondering why we aren't seeing more in the news about this story. I recognize it's not in the same league money wise as Bernie Madoff but you couldn't turn on the news in 2009(?) without a Madoff story. Is it because of whom Tom had political ties to? He would embarrass a lot of people.


Thats a good point, Tom have been doing some dirty things, but he has probably a lot of dirt on many powerful people around LA. Maybe on some of the same people that are dealing with him right now. Hoping more will unveil in the future. Maybe an "accident" will happen to him one of these days...


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Allisonfaye said:


> Wouldn't surprise me. I don't get the I'm super rich vibe from Rinna. Have I said she's as dumb as a box or rocks lately?
> 
> Personally, I think this is the most interesting it's been in ages. FAR more interesting than pantygate or dog gate.
> 
> I am kind of wondering why we aren't seeing more in the news about this story. I recognize it's not in the same league money wise as Bernie Madoff but you couldn't turn on the news in 2009(?) without a Madoff story. Is it because of whom Tom had political ties to? He would embarrass a lot of people.


I think these investigation takes months especially since the courts were shut down last year. An audit of 10 years of this size is going to take a wile.


----------



## castortroy666

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I think these investigation takes months especially since the courts were shut down last year. An audit of 10 years of this size is going to take a wile.


Thats right. Where do they begin? How many years or decades of his "work" have to be investigated? Thats gonna take some time


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Really not liking how smug Crystal is this season. I was hoping to like her.


----------



## castortroy666

Chanel4Eva said:


> Really not liking how smug Crystal is this season. I was hoping to like her.


I did not like her in the beginning, and now I like her even less. Nothing she does makes her look sympathetic or charming in any way


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> I did not like her in the beginning, and now I like her even less. Nothing she does makes her look sympathetic or charming in any way





Chanel4Eva said:


> Really not liking how smug Crystal is this season. I was hoping to like her.



I love her sequin jacket though.


----------



## rockhollow

A lot of these HW know that all this Erika Jane stuff is 'ratings gold' to their series - they are here for the coins - so more than wiling to discuss it non-stop.
And as an added bonus, keeps all their doings out of the spotlight.

At the meeting at Dorit's, all the ladies were more than willing to talk about Erika, but sure changed their tune at Kyle's dinner. They all threw Sutton under the bus - but not Garcelle.
I have been liking Garcelle more and more with every episode. She is not afraid to discuss her opinions and stands behind what she says. No wonder she finds some of this group tough to deal with.

Erika is not going to admit anything to these ladies.


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> I think some of those girls reading are limited to browsing through TMZ on their phones


And scripts.


----------



## justwatchin

castortroy666 said:


> I did not like her in the beginning, and now I like her even less. Nothing she does makes her look sympathetic or charming in any way


And she looks bored most of the time too


----------



## swags

justwatchin said:


> And she looks bored most of the time too


She hasn’t said much. I don’t think she wants to piss off Erika. Or she may be contemplating what surgery to have done between seasons.


----------



## Allisonfaye

rockhollow said:


> A lot of these HW know that all this Erika Jane stuff is 'ratings gold' to their series - they are here for the coins - so more than wiling to discuss it non-stop.
> And as an added bonus, keeps all their doings out of the spotlight.
> 
> At the meeting at Dorit's, all the ladies were more than willing to talk about Erika, but sure changed their tune at Kyle's dinner. They all threw Sutton under the bus - but not Garcelle.
> I have been liking Garcelle more and more with every episode. She is not afraid to discuss her opinions and stands behind what she says. No wonder she finds some of this group tough to deal with.
> 
> Erika is not going to admit anything to these ladies.



I like Garcelle more and more. I wish they hadn't brought up that whole race thing though. She actually reminds me of a friend of mine. I do think it was rude of her to ask Sutton where she got her money. Who does that?


----------



## kemilia

castortroy666 said:


> I did not like her in the beginning, and now I like her even less. Nothing she does makes her look sympathetic or charming in any way


Cannot stand her, nothing nice about her. Acted like Sutton broke down her door to molest her something, and then that's her entire story line for a few episodes, sheesh.


----------



## kemilia

Allisonfaye said:


> I like Garcelle more and more. I wish they hadn't brought up that whole race thing though. She actually reminds me of a friend of mine. I do think it was rude of her to ask Sutton where she got her money. Who does that?


The only thing about Garcelle I didn't like was that dumb knitted hat she wore a few times, it did nothing for her, even worse than the Rinna bucket, which is really bad also. You guys are inside, you don't need to wear a hat!


----------



## castortroy666

kemilia said:


> The only thing about Garcelle I didn't like was that dumb knitted hat she wore a few times, it did nothing for her, even worse than the Rinna bucket, which is really bad also. You guys are inside, you don't need to wear a hat!


Garcelles fashion is ridiculous, the hats and the outfits. Dorit dresses more normal, thats saying something. The outfit from last episode looked like something from a broadway production. Totally out of place, like a ballerina/fairy  or something. When she was walking with Crystal and Erika in the desert, it also looked like a street style outfit a 16 year old would wear.

You can really tell she dresses because she is on the show, and its almost too much for her to throw together a look. The outfits are also a bit too much.


----------



## Lavendera

What an episode! When Kyle said she didn’t read the article because it was too long, wow. sad. 

Erica is not going to admit anything to these ladies. According to her she had nothing to do with anything, and all roads lead to Tom, who conveniently is allegedly unable to participate. This is either the perfect defense strategy or if true, could be an explanation for some things.

Sutton was strong last night. Didn’t like how the others threw her under the bus. have liked Rinna sometimes, but not last night. If some of the women want to reassess their relationship with Erica, that’s understandable.


----------



## TC1

I think the filming had started in a totally different direction. Sutton vs Crystal and the whole "tell me you don't see colour" interaction. When Kyle, Dorit and Kathy all got Covid, filming was paused and all of this Tom/Erika drama came to light..Erika had to decide if she still wanted to film, etc. I think that's why it feels like a 180.


----------



## castortroy666

Lavendera said:


> What an episode! When Kyle said she didn’t read the article because it was too long, wow. sad.
> 
> Erica is not going to admit anything to these ladies. According to her she had nothing to do with anything, and all roads lead to Tom, who conveniently is allegedly unable to participate. This is either the perfect defense strategy or if true, could be an explanation for some things.
> 
> Sutton was strong last night. Didn’t like how the others threw her under the bus. have liked Rinna sometimes, but not last night.


It says a lot about Kyle. She is really shallow. One of her so called good friends is going through something like this, and she is bored with the article because its long. Its more fun to read TMZ and a 100 word article I guess. She does not care enough about the subject to get involved, and also she does not care enough about Erika to read about it. She does not care that much if she is innocent or not is what im guessing. Air kisses and shallow friendships is more her thing.


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> It says a lot about Kyle. She is really shallow. One of her so called good friends is going through something like this, and she is bored with the article because its long. Its more fun to read TMZ and a 100 word article I guess. She does not care enough about the subject to get involved, and also she does not care enough about Erika to read about it. She does not care that much if she is innocent or not is what im guessing. Air kisses and shallow friendships is more her thing.



Agree. I couldn't believe the it's too long comment.

Yeah, I agree with the Garcelle's fashion thing. But I do think whoever does her hair and makeup mostly does a fabulous job.


----------



## rockhollow

Allisonfaye said:


> I like Garcelle more and more. I wish they hadn't brought up that whole race thing though. She actually reminds me of a friend of mine. I do think it was rude of her to ask Sutton where she got her money. Who does that?



Yes, Garcelle did some questionable things at the beginning, asking inappropriate questions. Joining this cast of ladies can't be easy.
But as time has gone on, she's maybe more comfortable being herself.

And on another note, when you have a bad hair day, hats can be your friend.
I have unruly hair and sometimes the only solution is hiding it under a hat.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Agree. I couldn't believe the it's too long comment.
> 
> Yeah, I agree with the Garcelle's fashion thing. But I do think whoever does her hair and makeup mostly does a fabulous job.


Yes thats true. The face and hair is flawless. I saw her in Wild Wild West with Will Smith the other day, and didnt realize Garcelle is the beautiful woman in the beginning of the film in the water tank!    I always thought she was one of the most beautiful women ever.


----------



## haute okole

Allisonfaye said:


> Wouldn't surprise me. I don't get the I'm super rich vibe from Rinna. Have I said she's as dumb as a box or rocks lately?
> 
> Personally, I think this is the most interesting it's been in ages. FAR more interesting than pantygate or dog gate.
> 
> I am kind of wondering why we aren't seeing more in the news about this story. I recognize it's not in the same league money wise as Bernie Madoff but you couldn't turn on the news in 2009(?) without a Madoff story. Is it because of whom Tom had political ties to? He would embarrass a lot of people.


This was big news in LA in Dec 2020 to March 2021. A list of Tom and Erika’s political donations was made public and the amounts they donated to the various local politicians, including Gov. Newsom, local judges, etc, were obscene.  According to the LA Times, their campaign contributions over the years total $7.3 million.  Opensecret.com provides the list.


----------



## LemonDrop

2 thoughts on last nights show:
1) Loved how every single time that Kyle said something about how she cooked the whole meal or how she wouldn't let anyone touch her meal, the cameras showed her staff working their asses off and Kyle basically standing around.

2) I am sick of Erikas facial looks.  She is trying so hard to portray a victim.  Then when Garcelle stands up that no one has mentioned the real victims at all.  Erika chimes in that "it's all about the victims, I am not important at all".  Haven't we heard how the poor thing can't heat her pool, lives in a small 10k a month house, has no where to put her shoes, had to go inside a bank, has mascara that runs. She has spent the last month on the show portraying herself as the only and biggest victim!! Over her !!!


----------



## LemonDrop

The whole dialogue about standing beside your friends. I have to know someone about a year, socialize with them maybe 4-5 times and have at least one personal conversation with them before I consider them a friend. Prior to that they are simply a co worker or an acquaintance. If I was Sutton then Erika Jayne would be my drama co worker and I wouldn't go out of my way to stand beside her over such a hideous lawsuit.


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> 2 thoughts on last nights show:
> 1) Loved how every single time that Kyle said something about how she cooked the whole meal or how she wouldn't let anyone touch her meal, the cameras showed her staff working their asses off and Kyle basically standing around.
> 
> 2) I am sick of Erikas facial looks.  She is trying so hard to portray a victim.  Then when Garcelle stands up that no one has mentioned the real victims at all.  Erika chimes in that "it's all about the victims, I am not important at all".  Haven't we heard how the poor thing can't heat her pool, lives in a small 10k a month house, has no where to put her shoes, had to go inside a bank, has mascara that runs. She has spent the last month on the show portraying herself as the only and biggest victim!! Over her !!!


LOL, that and when she carefully closed the doors to the kitchen so nobody could see what was going on 

Garcelle really served Erika an opportunity on a silver platter, in that dinner to have some empathy for the victims. Erikas response was really "meh". Sounded like a prerecorded answer from a machine, she could really have voiced her sympathy for the victims here. All we got was a monotone sounding, half ass effort to feel bad for them. She should have done more, if nothing else to save face, she didnt even had to be sincere.


----------



## Coco.lover

Exactly. Erika is noones friend. She has ALWAYS been cold  to these women. She has never really opened up. She is a terrible actress, she can't even fake any sympathy for the victims. And as I said a few posts ago Erika would still be with Tom is the crap didn't hit the fan. 


LemonDrop said:


> The whole dialogue about standing beside your friends. I have to know someone about a year and at least socialize with them maybe 4-5 times before I consider them a friend. Prior to that they are a co worker or an acquaintance. If I was Sutton then Erika Jayne would be my drama co worker and I wouldn't go out of my way to stand beside her over such a hideous lawsuit.


----------



## Coco.lover

I am looking forward to FBI raiding Erikas stuff. In her eyes she's the victim. Also who is paying for her private jets still? She was just pictured a month or so ago going into a private jet. 


castortroy666 said:


> LOL, that and when she carefully closed the doors to the kitchen so nobody could see what was going on
> 
> Garcelle really served Erika an opportunity on a silver platter, in that dinner to have some empathy for the victims. Erikas response was really "meh". Sounded like a prerecorded answer from a machine, she could really have voiced her sympathy for the victims here. All we got was a monotone sounding, half ass effort to feel bad for them. She should have done more, if nothing else to save face, she didnt even had to be sincere.


----------



## castortroy666

Coco.lover said:


> I am looking forward to FBI raiding Erikas stuff. In her eyes she's the victim. Also who is paying for her private jets still? She was just pictured a month or so ago going into a private jet.


I remember the privat jet being mentioned on Wendy Williams was it? They thought it probably was a friends jet. Shes rubbing elbows in pretty exclusive friend groups, so they figured it must have been a friends jet. Still, being seen on a private jet in this stage of the fraud unveiling its a really bad look for her. I thought she was smarter. She should not drive a luxury car, fly private or wear expensive clothes at this moment.


----------



## baghagg

Here’s how Erika Jayne’s company allegedly spent $25M from Tom Girardi’s firm
					

The “RHOBH” star used money deposited into her EJ Global LLC from Girardi and Keese to pay a $14 million Amex bill among other bills and charges.




					pagesix.com


----------



## yellowbernie

castortroy666 said:


> Suttons ex husband is the CEO at PIMCO, and have been in the business for more than 20 years. He also founded an investment fund and has been on international lists of top 100 most influential managers. Since they were childhood friends, I guess Sutton have been with him since the beginning, and the love was probably real. They seamed like a nice couple with 3 great kids.





sgj99 said:


> We don’t have Hulu and I so want to see the Girardi documentary


watch it on you tube


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

haute okole said:


> This was big news in LA in Dec 2020 to March 2021. A list of Tom and Erika’s political donations was made public and the amounts they donated to the various local politicians, including Gov. Newsom, local judges, etc, were obscene.  According to the LA Times, their campaign contributions over the years total $7.3 million.  Opensecret.com provides the list.


More like like he needed $7.3 M to cover up his Ponzi scheme.…judges/ politician to be his chum and look the other way.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Someone a few post mentioned the crazy outfits on RHOBH.  I was thinking that.  They take glam to another level that you don’t see housewives from the other cities get that dolled up. From the few times I’ve been in LA, I’ve seen a group of women getting dolled up on Rodeo or WeHo.  You see people getting glammed up for galas or events in every city but this really is something else.  Is this just a cultural LA thing?


----------



## pjhm

baghagg said:


> Here’s how Erika Jayne’s company allegedly spent $25M from Tom Girardi’s firm
> 
> 
> The “RHOBH” star used money deposited into her EJ Global LLC from Girardi and Keese to pay a $14 million Amex bill among other bills and charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Erika's cooked........wonder if Kyle and Rinna read this article........


----------



## bisousx

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Someone a few post mentioned the crazy outfits on RHOBH.  I was thinking that.  They take glam to another level that you don’t see housewives from the other cities get that dolled up. From the few times I’ve been in LA, I’ve seen a group of women getting dolled up on Rodeo or WeHo.  You see people getting glammed up for galas or events in every city but this really is something else.  Is this just a cultural LA thing?



Glam is definitely an LA thing, although not everybody in LA is like that of course. Glam has gotten worse since YouTube and Instagram. It used to be that there would be several key events a year that you could doll up for.

Nowadays there is a weekly blogger or PR event, so if you want to be seen then that means you’re spending way more effort and money on the makeup artists, blowouts, hair extensions, nails, spray tans, gyms, personal trainers, etc.

One of my influencer friends told me she could make $10k for certain posts but a shocking chunk of it goes to her glam (and other expenses so she could look a certain way to the public) so she was basically broke at the end of the day. But hey, anything to be famous.

How are normal women are in LA affected by this? I think the culture trickles down to the everyday woman, which you’ve seen by being around LA a couple times.  There is intense pressure around here to look hot.


----------



## bisousx

castortroy666 said:


> It says a lot about Kyle. She is really shallow. One of her so called good friends is going through something like this, and she is bored with the article because its long. Its more fun to read TMZ and a 100 word article I guess. She does not care enough about the subject to get involved, and also she does not care enough about Erika to read about it. She does not care that much if she is innocent or not is what im guessing. Air kisses and shallow friendships is more her thing.



I think Kyle and Rinna read the entire article but didn’t want to come across weirdly intense like Sutton and her notes when the article came out, I managed to read it with great interest and I am sure everyone on the show did as well.

FWIW, Sutton was logical, wise and self preserving with her position on Erika. But it’s not clear to me what Sutton expected from the others with her meeting. Calling for a meeting seemed highly dramatic. Was she trying to turn everyone against Erika? If Sutton wanted to distance herself, she doesn’t need to round up the troops to do so..


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> Here’s how Erika Jayne’s company allegedly spent $25M from Tom Girardi’s firm
> 
> 
> The “RHOBH” star used money deposited into her EJ Global LLC from Girardi and Keese to pay a $14 million Amex bill among other bills and charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


$14 million AMEX bill?!!?

The next time DH tells me our AMEX bill is too high, I’m going to show him this


----------



## purseinsanity

pjhm said:


> Erika's cooked........wonder if Kyle and Rinna read this article........


Nah….it’s too long.


----------



## Coco.lover

From what I understood it was from 2008 to 2020, so she was blowing  around $100k a month on it. Thats a lot of Chanel 


purseinsanity said:


> $14 million AMEX bill?!!?
> 
> The next time DH tells me our AMEX bill is too high, I’m going to show him this


----------



## kemilia

castortroy666 said:


> Garcelles fashion is ridiculous, the hats and the outfits. Dorit dresses more normal, thats saying something. The outfit from last episode looked like something from a broadway production. Totally out of place, like a ballerina/fairy  or something. When she was walking with Crystal and Erika in the desert, it also looked like a street style outfit a 16 year old would wear.
> 
> You can really tell she dresses because she is on the show, and its almost too much for her to throw together a look. The outfits are also a bit too much.


Totally agree about "that outfit." She looked like some big fluffy bird, and her hair pulled up tight, do any of these women look in the mirror? Ok, we know Dorito does. She's always checking to be sure she has the most "names" her little body can hold.


----------



## Allisonfaye

LemonDrop said:


> 2 thoughts on last nights show:
> 1) Loved how every single time that Kyle said something about how she cooked the whole meal or how she wouldn't let anyone touch her meal, the cameras showed her staff working their asses off and Kyle basically standing around.
> 
> 2) I am sick of Erikas facial looks.  She is trying so hard to portray a victim.  Then when Garcelle stands up that no one has mentioned the real victims at all.  Erika chimes in that "it's all about the victims, I am not important at all".  Haven't we heard how the poor thing can't heat her pool, lives in a small 10k a month house, has no where to put her shoes, had to go inside a bank, has mascara that runs. She has spent the last month on the show portraying herself as the only and biggest victim!! Over her !!!



You have me at #1. But I agree with #2. She is a bad actress, for sure.


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> LOL, that and when she carefully closed the doors to the kitchen so nobody could see what was going on
> 
> Garcelle really served Erika an opportunity on a silver platter, in that dinner to have some empathy for the victims. Erikas response was really "meh". Sounded like a prerecorded answer from a machine, she could really have voiced her sympathy for the victims here. All we got was a monotone sounding, half ass effort to feel bad for them. She should have done more, if nothing else to save face, she didnt even had to be sincere.



Hence my comment earlier that she is a sociopath who has no ability to feel remorse.


----------



## Allisonfaye

pjhm said:


> Erika's cooked........wonder if Kyle and Rinna read this article........



Too long for their pea brains....



bisousx said:


> I think Kyle and Rinna read the entire article but didn’t want to come across weirdly intense like Sutton and her notes when the article came out, I managed to read it with great interest and I am sure everyone on the show did as well.
> 
> FWIW, Sutton was logical, wise and self preserving with her position on Erika. But it’s not clear to me what Sutton expected from the others with her meeting. Calling for a meeting seemed highly dramatic. Was she trying to turn everyone against Erika? If Sutton wanted to distance herself, she doesn’t need to round up the troops to do so..



I don't think so. She just wanted to see if she was the only one having doubts.
Dorit was a slimeball for throwing her under the bus. 



kemilia said:


> Totally agree about "that outfit." She looked like some big fluffy bird, and her hair pulled up tight, do any of these women look in the mirror? Ok, we know Dorito does. She's always checking to be sure she has the most "names" her little body can hold.



And Garcelle wears all those low cut dresses that are slip up the front. They just don't flatter her at all. That outfit at the party was on of the worst so far though.


----------



## kemilia

Allisonfaye said:


> You have me at #1. But I agree with #2. She is a bad actress, for sure.


She looks bored as heck and is only there because she has to be there for a while per some clause in the contract maybe (she left Kyle's Christmas dinner early and the "ran sobbing to the restroom" scene. 

She, imo, has no empathy for anyone except herself, and maybe her kid. One thing for sure--all the people that had to be nice to her at parties, galas, whatever, due to who her husband was and his law firm are probably laughing their butts off at each and every revelation.


----------



## TC1

Erika's looks are very contrived to the camera. The headband look was trying to look innocent..what happened to the whips and latex?   she's trying to seem like a victim now instead of her "bad *****" persona before.
Another poster had brought up that Erika went off on Aaron for the way he spoke to women and Denise. Now she's gonna say Tom spoke to her like this for (at least) 4 years and she didn't even ever pay any of the bills out of an LLC with her name on it? Girl, bye.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I am going to start a drinking game where every time Rinna says 'GORJUSSSS', I drink. Jesus. Does she know ANY other words? We have like 200 words to say something is pretty or attractive in the English language and she only knows ONE.


----------



## haute okole

Coco.lover said:


> From what I understood it was from 2008 to 2020, so she was blowing  around $100k a month on it. Thats a lot of Chanel


If they earned it legally, more power to them.  The fact that they stole it from people who NEED that money to live and flaunted their ill gotten gains in front of their victims despite being sued, having judgments against them and then in the end claim, Oh, sorry, too late I spent your money to maintain my looks. So sick.


----------



## Coco.lover

100% Agree with you! I hope they can recoup the diamonds, shoes, bags, and clothes and auction it all off.  My sympathy is with the victims. For all I care Erika can end up in a studio apartment in Compton


haute okole said:


> If they earned it legally, more power to them.  The fact that they stole it from people who NEED that money to live and flaunted their ill gotten gains in front of their victims despite being sued, having judgments against them and then in the end claim, Oh, sorry, too late I spent your money to maintain my looks. So sick.


----------



## baghagg

haute okole said:


> If they earned it legally, more power to them.  The fact that they stole it from people who NEED that money to live and flaunted their ill gotten gains in front of their victims despite being sued, having judgments against them and then in the end claim, Oh, sorry, too late I spent your money to maintain my looks. So sick.


Well said!


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> Erika's looks are very contrived to the camera. The headband look was trying to look innocent..what happened to the whips and latex?   she's trying to seem like a victim now instead of her "bad *****" persona before.
> Another poster had brought up that Erika went off on Aaron for the way he spoke to women and Denise. Now she's gonna say Tom spoke to her like this for (at least) 4 years and she didn't even ever pay any of the bills out of an LLC with her name on it? Girl, bye.


Maybe it was my tv, but her face makeup looked all yellow and orange, didn’t go with her black n white outfit al all.....wonder if Mikey is getting back at her.....?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

haute okole said:


> If they earned it legally, more power to them.  The fact that they stole it from people who NEED that money to live and flaunted their ill gotten gains in front of their victims despite being sued, having judgments against them and then in the end claim, Oh, sorry, too late I spent your money to maintain my looks. So sick.



If it is suspected that Erika knew and is now an accomplice trying to hide the asset, you’d have no way of knowing the truth.   Sutton is 100% right. At the very least keep away until the audit comes back. At this point, they’ve discovered enough inconsistencies in Erika’s shady stories for them to say she is covering for Tom.  Why are they so scared of Erika? Social pressure? What is she gonna do to them? Not sure why more haven’t followed in Sutton’s footsteps. Dorit is especially a hypocrite and Sutton is right!


----------



## castortroy666

theamericanchinadoll said:


> If it is suspected that Erika knew and is now an accomplice trying to hide the asset, you’d have no way of knowing the truth.   Sutton is 100% right. At the very least keep away until the audit comes back. At this point, they’ve discovered enough inconsistencies in Erika’s shady stories for them to say she is covering for Tom.  Why are they so scared of Erika? Social pressure? What is she gonna do to them?


They are scared because Erika is an alpha female. Its her vibe and personality. Maybe they felt threatened by her money and connections. She had this entourage/glam squad and it seemed very high school ish. She also loves to fight with the other women and start staring contests. I think the other women feel she is a bit much, and dont want to go there with her. She comes across cold and confident, inherently cold as a person once called her   

Next episode Erika tries it with Sutton, but Sutton dont seem to back down. Calling out her ********, literally. Cant wait for that scene!


----------



## haute okole

My theory is that Erika knew Tom was being sued and did not want to know why or care as long as her bills were paid.  She kept her eye on the prize, lead on Broadway.  Tom outrageously believed he could keep the money train going as long as he could attract more clients, settle more cases.  Their whole plan fell through when outside attorneys from Chicago forced them into bankruptcy.  Of course no one wants to know them.  Erika and Tom are the seedy underbelly of corrupt LA politics and LA entertainment industry.  Anybody who is afraid of Erika probably also has something seedy in their closet too.


----------



## castortroy666

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Someone a few post mentioned the crazy outfits on RHOBH.  I was thinking that.  They take glam to another level that you don’t see housewives from the other cities get that dolled up. From the few times I’ve been in LA, I’ve seen a group of women getting dolled up on Rodeo or WeHo.  You see people getting glammed up for galas or events in every city but this really is something else.  Is this just a cultural LA thing?


Thats right. Kyle called out Kathy the last episode because she was dressed so boring, and even called Nicky about it. The way I see it, Kyle have more insecurities than Kathy, and need to hide behind expensive outfits 24/7, while Kathy has nothing to prove to anyone, she can wear a pyjamas all day if she feels like it. Kathys confidence is on a whole other level. She is Kathy Hilton. 

I feel Erika, Dorits and Garcelles outfits are way too much. Its tacky, young and too much going on at once. The housewives style I admired most of all was Bethenny in the early seasons, she had these form fitting dresses and classy handbags, always looked amazing. Most of the housewives try way too hard and dress way too young for their age. 

The most discusting I remember from RHOBH was when Yolanda was getting sick, and Lisa vanderpumps husband Ken, commented on how tired she looked, why she didnt wear any makeup and fancy clothes when she met them for lunch. The shallow and mean attitude is revolting. These people value money and appearances above anything else


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> They are scared because Erika is an alpha female. Its her vibe and personality. Maybe they felt threatened by her money and connections. She had this entourage/glam squad and it seemed very high school ish. She also loves to fight with the other women and start staring contests. I think the other women feel she is a bit much, and dont want to go there with her. She comes across cold and confident, inherently cold as a person once called her
> 
> Next episode Erika tries it with Sutton, but Sutton dont seem to back down. Calling out her ********, literally. Cant wait for that scene!



More like an alpha male.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> More like an alpha male.


If we judge her by her voice, then absolutely yes


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> If we judge her by her voice, then absolutely yes



Yep. I swear, if you told me THAT woman was going to be anything as a career with that voice, a singer would be my last guess. Was her voice manipulated with electronics?


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Yep. I swear, if you told me THAT woman was going to be anything as a career with that voice, a singer would be my last guess. Was her voice manipulated with electronics?


Def some heavy autotune going on there on the recordings and live performances. She is a singer, but we have never heard her improv, or sing a cappella. Some singers love to do this, this girl Erika does not   I swear I have never heard this girl even hum a tune


----------



## luckylove

castortroy666 said:


> Def some heavy autotune going on there on the recordings and live performances. She is a singer, but we have never heard her improv, or sing a cappella. Some singers love to do this, this girl Erika does not   I swear I have never heard this girl even hum a tune



Yes, her performances seemed heavily "helped" by modern technology. I am curious now how the reviews were for her singing during her brief run in "Chicago."  I never thought much of her singing or Luann's singing, both both seem to really enjoy the stage.


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> Def some heavy autotune going on there on the recordings and live performances. She is a singer, but we have never heard her improv, or sing a cappella. Some singers love to do this, this girl Erika does not   *I swear I have never heard this girl even hum a tune*


Her singing was often like talking with a tune behind her.  Remember, her kitty's like a python.    I don't even know what that means, besides making me think she should be asking Mia from RHOP for her surgeon's number, in order to to revise it "down there".


----------



## castortroy666

luckylove said:


> Yes, her performances seemed heavily "helped" by modern technology. I am curious now how the reviews were for her singing during her brief run in "Chicago."  I never thought much of her singing or Luann's singing, both both seem to really enjoy the stage.


Theres got to be online reviews out there somewhere? It would be interesting to see.

LOL, yes these girls love attention. The people that buy tickets for their shows dont care about their singing performance at all, they just want to see/meet them. They could just drop the singing and just throw a meet and greet. Though I doubt Erikas M&G would get much attention these days.


----------



## castortroy666

All this talking about Erikas abilities as a "singer" reminded me of this gem of a snl skit. Many of you have probably seen it, but here it is if you have not. Loving the "she does appearances" and getting ready for the 0330 live performance.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I remember loving that skit mostly because watching Larry David losing it was hilarious!


----------



## castortroy666

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I remember loving that skit mostly because watching Larry David losing it was hilarious!


I didnt realize it was him, not after watching it like 5 times back then lol. This was so funny, they all had problems keeping it together through the whole skit, and David in particular yes


----------



## Allisonfaye

luckylove said:


> Yes, her performances seemed heavily "helped" by modern technology. I am curious now how the reviews were for her singing during her brief run in "Chicago."  I never thought much of her singing or Luann's singing, both both seem to really enjoy the stage.



I went to see her in Chicago. Her singing was not terrible. But definitely not anything that stood out. As I recall, I thought out of singing, acting and dancing, her dancing was the best thing she had.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> I went to see her in Chicago. Her singing was not terrible. But definitely not anything that stood out. As I recall, I thought out of singing, acting and dancing, her dancing was the best thing she had.


Were you going to see Chicago anyway, or was it just because of Erika Jayne?


----------



## LemonDrop

bisousx said:


> Glam is definitely an LA thing, although not everybody in LA is like that of course. Glam has gotten worse since YouTube and Instagram. It used to be that there would be several key events a year that you could doll up for.
> 
> Nowadays there is a weekly blogger or PR event, so if you want to be seen then that means you’re spending way more effort and money on the makeup artists, blowouts, hair extensions, nails, spray tans, gyms, personal trainers, etc.
> 
> One of my influencer friends told me she could make $10k for certain posts but a shocking chunk of it goes to her glam (and other expenses so she could look a certain way to the public) so she was basically broke at the end of the day. But hey, anything to be famous.
> 
> How are normal women are in LA affected by this? I think the culture trickles down to the everyday woman, which you’ve seen by being around LA a couple times.  There is intense pressure around here to look hot.


Based on my relatives in LA and Calabasas.  I'm guessing there is a huge difference between LA women and Beverly Hills women.


----------



## bisousx

LemonDrop said:


> Based on my relatives in LA and Calabasas.  I'm guessing there is a huge difference between LA women and Beverly Hills women.



Yes, Calabasas is further away from the epicenter that is BH and Hollywood lol. Hollywood being a term for the entertainment industry, not the actual city - Hollywood is not considered the most affluent place to live in LA.


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> Based on my relatives in LA and Calabasas.  I'm guessing there is a huge difference between LA women and Beverly Hills women.


Beverly Hills/Encino women who are 40 plus, desperate for attention, on a reality show, wanting fame more than anything else in the world is its own sub category


----------



## Coco.lover

LA can be pretty casual, I lived there and visit now very often and yes people dress up but over all it’s very laid back.


----------



## Lavendera

LemonDrop said:


> Based on my relatives in LA and Calabasas.  I'm guessing there is a huge difference between LA women and Beverly Hills women.


LA overall is pretty casual.  the RHOBH women are dressing up for the show (with greater or lesser success) for each other, and trying to outdo each other. They may also be wearing items they are selling in their boutiques?  don’t know if they are getting any $ compensation from brands for wearing any particular item.
it’s fun to watch what they are wearing, though, because a lot of it is over the top.


----------



## LemonDrop

Both of my relatives (one in LA and one in Calabasas) remind me more of Harry Hamlin than the housewives.  They both have enough money to just enjoy the weather, ocean and their gardens.


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> Both of my relatives (one in LA and one in Calabasas) remind me more of Harry Hamlin than the housewives.  They both have enough money to just enjoy the weather, ocean and their gardens.


Harry Hamlin seems to enjoy a quiet and comfortable life. He lives his life in his own pace. He does not seem that caught op in the whole LA scene, like that hurricane of a wife. Harry is just so ZEN


----------



## LemonDrop

castortroy666 said:


> Harry Hamlin seems to enjoy a quiet and comfortable life. He lives his life *in his own paste*. He does not seem that caught op in the whole LA scene, like that hurricane of a wife. Harry is just so ZEN


Is that an auto correct or is that a phrase in your part of the world?


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> Is that an auto correct or is that a phrase in your part of the world?


LOL sometimes my posts change some of the words. Maybe paste sounds nice as well


----------



## haute okole

purseinsanity said:


> Her singing was often like talking with a tune behind her.  Remember, her kitty's like a python.    I don't even know what that means, besides making me think she should be asking Mia from RHOP for her surgeon's number, in order to to revise it "down there".


Lol!  She already has the Dr.’s number and name.  Dr. David Matlock helped out Tom’s girlfriend a few years ago according to Erika’s IG post.


----------



## rockhollow

How can Erika say she doesn't know where all the money went, but was spending it as fast as she could.
I was on another site and there was a fellow on there that is a drag queen, and he said that he performed at a club that Erika preformed at. He said that he was paid $75 for his act. He said Erika Jane arrived in a huge tour bus with at least 20 people in her posse. She came in like Elton John, went directly to her private area (which was over half the backstage space). Then continually sent people out to ask for an endless array of things. Took over 3 hours to get ready, came onstage and preformed for 2 songs, then immediately left with her large entourage in tow.


----------



## haute okole

LemonDrop said:


> Based on my relatives in LA and Calabasas.  I'm guessing there is a huge difference between LA women and Beverly Hills women.


There is a huge difference between actresses on a reality show and real housewives in Los Angeles and Beverly Hills and Encino, which include myself and my two best friends that I have know for decades.  One woman is Max Factor’s grand daughter and the other owns the garment manufacturer that made the clothes for Justice.  Even real actresses, who don’t call the paps, don’t act like this.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> There is a huge difference between actresses on a reality show and real housewives in Los Angeles and Beverly Hills and Encino, which include myself and my two best friends that I have know for decades.  One woman is Max Factor’s grand daughter and the other owns the garment manufacturer that made the clothes for Justice.  Even real actresses, who don’t call the paps, don’t act like this.


Gotta agree with you.  Still waters run deep.  It's the shallow ones that make all the noise.  One of my BFF's parents live in the same neighborhood/area as Kyle and Dorit, but you'd never know she grew up/is wealthy.  She's one of the most down to earth people I've ever met.  One of my son's BFF's mother is an heiress to the Folger's fortune.  I never understood how neither she nor her husband ever seemed to work.  He drove a pickup and she drove some inexpensive SUV.  I almost choked when my son came home and told me they have art hanging in their plain looking (on the outside) house that is over $1 million per painting, and said his friend told him who his mother was.  I would NEVER have known.


----------



## DrDior

I love LA. Especially BH. It’s the only place I know of where all the discount sales rack stuff is a size 8 or 10.


----------



## lulilu

anabanana745 said:


> I totally respect Sutton for having questions. But I can’t behind abandoning a friend just because the stink of a scandal can rub off on you. At that time we didn’t know the extent of the situation, so right or not she quickly turned on Erika. The other ladies like Dorit and Kyle are better friends. Sutton is a fair weather friend. To be clear, I think at this stage we know Erika knew something and I’m not taking her side in this at all.


I don't look at it as "rubbing off" on e.g. Sutton.  You better believe that any of these women can be subpoena'd to be deposed about the jewels, and other assets that Erika flashed.  And to provide foundation testimony about things she said on tape.  Sutton is right not to want her reputable boards and charities to associate her with being dragged into the lawsuits.  (Not to mention the many thousands it will cost them if they are subpoena'd.  Lawyers aren't cheap.)



kemilia said:


> The only thing about Garcelle I didn't like was that dumb knitted hat she wore a few times, it did nothing for her, even worse than the Rinna bucket, which is really bad also. You guys are inside, you don't need to wear a hat!


The hats are to hide their messy wigs and bad edges.


----------



## Coco.lover

Guys go to Erikas Instagram, she playing victim


----------



## baghagg

Coco.lover said:


> Guys go to Erikas Instagram, she playing victim


Just looked... What a weirdo she is!


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> Were you going to see Chicago anyway, or was it just because of Erika Jayne?



Going to see it anyway. No way would I have just gone to see it because of her. I have always wanted to see it and I took my daughter to NYC for her 16th birthday and she chose it, too.


----------



## millivanilli

castortroy666 said:


> If we judge her by her voice, then absolutely yes


right? what went on with her voice during interrogation- chrismas -dinner -Kyle -put -together- so -effortlessly- without- any- help- just- a -few- persons- running- through- the- scene-who-clearly-had-nuffin-to-do-with-food-as-we-all-saw-Kyle-smashing-pumkins-with-her-own-hands-during-getting-glamed-up-by-herself-most-surely,-too?
Boy if I had to host such a looooong dinner I'd be exhausted. Just the title is way too long to read, let alone to think ybout.


----------



## castortroy666

L


millivanilli said:


> right? what went on with her voice during interrogation- chrismas -dinner -Kyle -put -together- so -effortlessly- without- any- help- just- a -few- persons- running- through- the- scene-who-clearly-had-nuffin-to-do-with-food-as-we-all-saw-Kyle-smashing-pumkins-with-her-own-hands-during-getting-glamed-up-by-herself-most-surely,-too?
> Boy if I had to host such a looooong dinner I'd be exhausted. Just the title is way too long to read, let alone to think ybout.


LOL, poor Kyle, she just wants to have a nice dinner with her friends   At least Faye Resnick want going after Brandi again. I swear, if Erikas voice becomes any deeper now, shes gonna sound like a demon.


----------



## TraceySH

Not sure if anyone saw this yet...









						Here’s how Erika Jayne’s company allegedly spent $25M from Tom Girardi’s firm
					

The “RHOBH” star used money deposited into her EJ Global LLC from Girardi and Keese to pay a $14 million Amex bill among other bills and charges.




					pagesix.com


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> I don't look at it as "rubbing off" on e.g. Sutton.  You better believe that any of these women can be subpoena'd to be deposed about the jewels, and other assets that Erika flashed.  And to provide foundation testimony about things she said on tape.  Sutton is right not to want her reputable boards and charities to associate her with being dragged into the lawsuits.  (Not to mention the many thousands it will cost them if they are subpoena'd.  Lawyers aren't cheap.)


Absolutely correct. Ronald Richards, the LA attorney hired by the bankruptcy court to chase Girardi assets, has specifically stated that he will subpeona people he saw on the show.  He even tweeted screen shots of the people he wants to call as witnesses.  They were shots of the first Episode of Erika’s assistants in her new house amongst her piles of clothes.  I believe Rinna is next, especially given there is a rumor that Erika invested in her lip company.  It does not matter whether Erika knew of her husband’s misdeeds.  She lived large, unapologetically, on other people’s money.  Any ordinary person would have been asking questions after at least a decade of being named and deposed in lawsuits.  No way in hell do I believe she sat in a conference room full attorneys and her own attorney to be deposed, where SHE is a named defendant, and she had zero idea why she was being sued.  No way.

BTW, Erika was totally wasted on Xanax or Ativan during the dinner party.  No wonder she was not drinking.


----------



## castortroy666

haute okole said:


> Absolutely correct. Ronald Richards, the LA attorney hired by the bankruptcy court to chase Girardi assets, has specifically stated that he will subpeona people he saw on the show.  He even tweeted screen shots of the people he wants to call as witnesses.  They were shots of the first Episode of Erika’s assistants in her new house amongst her piles of clothes.  I believe Rinna is next, especially given there is a rumor that Erika invested in her lip company.  It does not matter whether Erika knew of her husband’s misdeeds.  She lived large, unapologetically, on other people’s money.  Any ordinary person would have been asking questions after at least a decade of being named and deposed in lawsuits.  No way in hell do I believe she sat in a conference room full attorneys and her own attorney to be deposed, where SHE is a named defendant, and she had zero idea why she was being sued.  No way.
> 
> BTW, Erika was totally wasted on Xanax or Ativan during the dinner party.  No wonder she was not drinking.


Oh boy, I cant imagine the cocktails of pills and possibly alcohol Erika is on right now. What does she put in her body to make it through the day? She is one of the most hated women in showbiz right now, and I bet she have a good doctor/s with generous prescription sheets.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I just noticed on google that the documentary of “the Housewife and the Hustler” on Erika has a picture of Kyle in it. lol Shouldn’t it be Tom? Maybe should have heeded Sutton’s point about staying away from Erika.


----------



## castortroy666

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I just noticed on google that the documentary of “the Housewife and the Hustler” on Erika has a picture of Kyle in it. lol Shouldn’t it be Tom? Maybe should have heeded Sutton’s point about staying away from Erika.
> View attachment 5171929


I saw that as well, when I clicked at the picture it was regarding Kyles statement to usmagazine. But it sure looks weird, not good for Kyle


----------



## baghagg

TraceySH said:


> Not sure if anyone saw this yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s how Erika Jayne’s company allegedly spent $25M from Tom Girardi’s firm
> 
> 
> The “RHOBH” star used money deposited into her EJ Global LLC from Girardi and Keese to pay a $14 million Amex bill among other bills and charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Yes posted yesterday, thank you


----------



## TraceySH

baghagg said:


> Yes posted yesterday, thank you


Sorry I only read a few pages back. Hopped onto this thread because …. Well… I don’t believe Erika at all. Anxious to see what turns up in the forensic audit.


----------



## LemonDrop

what is wrong with EJ? She posted a pic of her in thigh high boots holding a handgun. And her dancer has a gun? Who are her fans at this point?  The people posting fire emojis and YASS QUEEN all over her IG. Who is she playing to at this point?


----------



## luckylove

LemonDrop said:


> what is wrong with EJ? She posted a pic of her in thigh high boots holding a handgun. And her dancer has a gun? Who are her fans at this point?  The people posting fire emojis and YASS QUEEN all over her IG. Who is she playing to at this point?



Is that photo actually a threat/warning towards someone? Really stupid in her situation to post photos with a handgun.....


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> what is wrong with EJ? She posted a pic of her in thigh high boots holding a handgun. And her dancer has a gun? Who are her fans at this point?  The people posting fire emojis and YASS QUEEN all over her IG. Who is she playing to at this point?


Those fans are trolls, the lowest of queens, and thirsty bottom feeders. Just haters looking for problems


----------



## Materielgrrl

I wonder when NBC Universal will realize they have bought of their own material to have a whole season of American Greed -  Real Housewives.


----------



## zooba

Will this be the end of RHobh? If NY is too controversial  (snore) what is BH?


----------



## Chanel4Eva

How they showed everyone else was driven to Kyle’s party but poor Erika had to drive herself… eye roll…

And did they have to bring back Teddi?! Another eye roll…


----------



## haute okole

Chanel4Eva said:


> How they showed everyone else was driven to Kyle’s party but poor Erika had to drive herself… eye roll…
> 
> And did they have to bring back Teddi?! Another eye roll…


Erika was so high she should not have driven at all.  I suspect someone else drove her from Hancock Park to Encino and the driver hopped out of the car so production could film Erika driving herself into the driveway.  In no traffic, that is a hour plus drive.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> Erika was so high she should not have driven at all.  I suspect someone else drove her from Hancock Park to Encino and the driver hopped out of the car so production could film Erika driving herself into the driveway.  In no traffic, that is a hour plus drive.


I wasn't paying enough attention, but was the car she supposedly drove, her (gasp, clutch pearls) lowly Range Rover?


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> I wasn't paying enough attention, but was the car she supposedly drove, her (gasp, clutch pearls) lowly Range Rover?


It would be great if she had to pay the victims back with her housewife salary. Imagine if the only car she could afford was a 12 year old Honda or something, that would be priceless seeing her arrive to events in something like that


----------



## pjhm

Uk mail online reporting Tom Girardi now living in senior home in LA,  no comment on how he’s paying for it.


----------



## castortroy666

pjhm said:


> Uk mail online reporting Tom Girardi now living in senior home in LA,  no comment on how he’s paying for it.


I saw that, 5000 dollar pr month, is Erika paying for him? Maybe he still have some money left, or a powerful friend tom and erika have something dirty on is paying for it. Sounded nice with the 24/7 staff and 24 meals to choose from every day


----------



## LemonDrop

Honestly he probably has the government paying for it somehow.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LemonDrop said:


> Honestly he probably has the government paying for it somehow.


that might be true - I know when my grandmother had to go a nursing home because of dementia (in the US) it was private - we had to show that she had enough money to pay for at least one year of care - after she exhausted her assets, social security would cover the cost - but they said it was 6 month application process and would generally start the application process about 6 months out when assets were projected to be depleted     I do recall that there are some tax planning strategies using trusts to protect your assets (like a house) so that it all doesnt all go to nursing home care but paying for at least one year privately seemed to be the rule when we looked at nursing homes. 

And $5000 a month sounds low to me. If he truly has dementia, he would be in the memory care unit and the cost is much more expensive than regular nursing home care.  My grandmother died a few years ago and she was in a memory care unit of a nursing home in suburban Chicago and it was costing nearly $10,000 a month. I couldnt find any nursing home dementia care that cost less than $7000 a month.  She had excellent care though, so I dont regret it.


----------



## 1LV

CanuckBagLover said:


> that might be true - I know when my grandmother had to go a nursing home because of dementia (in the US) it was private - we had to show that she had enough money to pay for at least one year of care - after she exhausted her assets, social security would cover the cost - but they said it was 6 month application process and would generally start the application process about 6 months out when assets were projected to be depleted     I do recall that there are some tax planning strategies using trusts to protect your assets (like a house) so that it all doesnt all go to nursing home care but paying for at least one year privately seemed to be the rule when we looked at nursing homes.
> 
> And $5000 a month sounds low to me. If he truly has dementia, he would be in the memory care unit and the cost is much more expensive than regular nursing home care.  My grandmother died a few years ago and she was in a memory care unit of a nursing home in suburban Chicago and it was costing nearly $10,000 a month. I couldnt find any nursing home dementia care that cost less than $7000 a month.  She had excellent care though, so I dont regret it.


I agree, $5k per month is low.  My mother-in-law  lived in an assisted living facility for a few years.  When Alzheimers progressed to the point she needed more care she was moved to another wing and the cost went up.  Same thing with my aunt.  More care, more cost.  And quality care is never inexpensive.  Maybe his family is contributing to the cost.


----------



## pjhm

CanuckBagLover said:


> that might be true - I know when my grandmother had to go a nursing home because of dementia (in the US) it was private - we had to show that she had enough money to pay for at least one year of care - after she exhausted her assets, social security would cover the cost - but they said it was 6 month application process and would generally start the application process about 6 months out when assets were projected to be depleted     I do recall that there are some tax planning strategies using trusts to protect your assets (like a house) so that it all doesnt all go to nursing home care but paying for at least one year privately seemed to be the rule when we looked at nursing homes.
> 
> And $5000 a month sounds low to me. If he truly has dementia, he would be in the memory care unit and the cost is much more expensive than regular nursing home care.  My grandmother died a few years ago and she was in a memory care unit of a nursing home in suburban Chicago and it was costing nearly $10,000 a month. I couldnt find any nursing home dementia care that cost less than $7000 a month.  She had excellent care though, so I dont regret it.


This is true. The article was silent on it being a memory care facility which makes me question if he really has dementia. If facility isn’t properly approved for dementia patients than they are not allowed
to accept such, the ratio of nurses and aides to patients is higher in approved dementia facilities.


----------



## Allisonfaye

1LV said:


> I agree, $5k per month is low.  My mother-in-law  lived in an assisted living facility for a few years.  When Alzheimers progressed to the point she needed more care she was moved to another wing and the cost went up.  Same thing with my aunt.  More care, more cost.  And quality care is never inexpensive.  Maybe his family is contributing to the cost.



I think it depends on where you live. My MIL was in assisted living and I think it was around $2500. Then she moved to the nursing home under hospice and I think it was around $5k. But that was in Rockford, IL. It might be 3x that much in Pasadena or Beverly Hills.


----------



## 1LV

Allisonfaye said:


> I think it depends on where you live. My MIL was in assisted living and I think it was around $2500. Then she moved to the nursing home under hospice and I think it was around $5k. But that was in Rockford, IL. It might be 3x that much in Pasadena or Beverly Hills.


I’m sure you’re right.  I thought about that after I posted.


----------



## castortroy666

Long interview with Crystal on juicyscoop. She came in without makeup, that was refreshing. It was a long and boring interview IMO, I think its because Crystal talks in a very monotone way, and Heather had trouble with interacting with her in a natural way. Maybe thats why I dont like her on the show. She is not relatable and I still find her hard to like   Crystal tries to be nice but I get high school queen bee vibes from her and she feels so much better than everyone else. Maybe its just me. You learn some stuff about her here


----------



## millivanilli

I can't watch that. I annoys the hell out of me. Actually I was more on the neutral side regarding Chrystal but this.... it's like watching an accident. You see Heather (whom I don't know, so I have no opinion of her) fighting REALLY hard to get in contact with Chrystal, who on the other hand is sort of rude - interrupting her and just telling her story as if she'd hold a presentation...?? And can we stop that "look how amazing I am "-thing? It's like watching a Disney movie and afterwards making an appt with the dentist as this was too sweeeeeeet-this is way too perfect to be true.


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> Long interview with Crystal on juicyscoop. She came in without makeup, that was refreshing. It was a long and boring interview IMO, I think its because Crystal talks in a very monotone way, and Heather had trouble with interacting with her in a natural way. Maybe thats why I dont like her on the show. She is not relatable and I still find her hard to like   Crystal tries to be nice but I get high school queen bee vibes from her and she feels so much better than everyone else. Maybe its just me. You learn some stuff about her here




I will tell you one thing I like about her. She can speak properly. She is articulate and well spoken.  She doesn't say 'like' every other word...like Kyle. She doesn't walk in a room and say 'GorJUS" like Rinna. (I just had a meeting with a new teacher for my high schooler and she said "Me your (my daughter's name) can work together...." And she kept chirping 'Perfect' throughout the meeting. I can't with this kind of speak. I should have been a high school English teacher. 

I do think she isn't warm and fuzzy.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> I will tell you one thing I like about her. She can speak properly. She is articulate and well spoken.  She doesn't say 'like' every other word...like Kyle. She doesn't walk in a room and say 'GorJUS" like Rinna. (I just had a meeting with a new teacher for my high schooler and she said "Me your (my daughter's name) can work together...." And she kept chirping 'Perfect' throughout the meeting. I can't with this kind of speak. I should have been a high school English teacher.
> 
> I do think she isn't warm and fuzzy.


Thats true, she is very proper. She reminds me of erika jayne with the warm and fuzzy, but she is boring and without scandals


----------



## Love Of My Life

pjhm said:


> Uk mail online reporting Tom Girardi now living in senior home in LA,  no comment on how he’s paying for it.



It's possible that Mr Giradi could have a specific medical insurance plan that would cover
his expenses . Who knows? 
More important as to what the restitution if any will be for the victims..


----------



## TC1

Allisonfaye said:


> I will tell you one thing I like about her. She can speak properly. She is articulate and well spoken.  She doesn't say 'like' every other word...like Kyle. She doesn't walk in a room and say 'GorJUS" like Rinna. (I just had a meeting with a new teacher for my high schooler and she said "Me your (my daughter's name) can work together...." And she kept chirping 'Perfect' throughout the meeting. I can't with this kind of speak. I should have been a high school English teacher.
> 
> I do think she isn't warm and fuzzy.


There is a teacher here in my city that has a fairly popular IG account. She's always posting "sneak PEAKS" drives me nuts


----------



## sgj99

I loved Crystal’s pale pink dress that she wore for the Rinna launch party.
I hated Dorit’s dress and hair.
Ericka’s look has toned down now that she can’t afford her glam squad (and “hey Tom’s lawyers, looks at me on tv cleaning my own home.”)


----------



## TC1

What the heck happened to Rinna's daughters faces?? Yikes, so much filler at 19 and 20 years old. Dorit's dress wasn't plastered with labels so she had to mention it was JPG    LOL at Kathy and her TV trays and Ritz crackers.


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> What the heck happened to Rinna's daughters faces?? Yikes, so much filler at 19 and 20 years old. Dorit's dress wasn't plastered with labels so she had to mention it was JPG    LOL at Kathy and her TV trays and Ritz crackers.


Yeah I was trying to figure out what Rinna's daughters did - the younger one made herself look like Khloe K; probably use the same md.   Maybe pdo threads in addition to dermal fillers and a lip flip maybe...


----------



## millivanilli

anyone has an idea wher to get the sunglasses that Dorit wore when meeting Chrystal for that smashed cucumber salad?


----------



## millivanilli

TC1 said:


> There is a teacher here in my city that has a fairly popular IG account. She's always posting "sneak PEAKS" drives me nuts


question: I dont get that- over here we say "sneak peak" ..? Or is it about the plural bc you won't say peakS? Honest question, non native speaker her.


----------



## swags

I enjoy Kathys scenes, she’s retro. 
Erika is getting hostile toward Sutton. I wish someone would defend her. These ladies are so scared of Erika. 
Dorits fight with Garcelle was so forced. She needs more than Boy George to keep her spot. Wish someone would speak up for her too.
Close your mouth Kyle.


----------



## Allisonfaye

millivanilli said:


> question: I dont get that- over here we say "sneak peak" ..? Or is it about the plural bc you won't say peakS? Honest question, non native speaker her.



Peek. Peak is a mountain top.

It's like: weather (what's going on outside).
Whether....'We will go whether you like it or not'.


----------



## millivanilli

Allisonfaye said:


> Peek. Peak is a mountain top.
> 
> It's like: weather (what's going on outside).
> Whether....'We will go whether you like it or not'.


interesting, thank you, didn't know that, because:  it's a normal expression over here, but I guess it's comparable to  pretzel and Bretze, the language changes when used in a non-native speaker context. Will use peek in future, thank you again


----------



## bisbee

Allisonfaye said:


> Peek. Peak is a mountain top.
> 
> It's like: weather (what's going on outside).
> Whether....'We will go whether you like it or not'.


This type of misuse of words drives me nuts!  I once PM’d someone on TPF  about using “to” instead of “too” constantly…I wasn’t going to do it in public, and I apologized first, saying it was my pet peeve.  She told me she didn’t care!  Ok.  I follow someone on Instagram who types “ect”. instead of “etc.”.  I want to tell her, but don’t want to offend…


----------



## castortroy666

millivanilli said:


> interesting, thank you, didn't know that, because:  it's a normal expression over here, but I guess it's comparable to  pretzel and Bretzl, the language changes when used in a non-native speaker context. Will use peek in future, thank you again
> 
> View attachment 5175898


girl, you know its true!


----------



## Allisonfaye

millivanilli said:


> interesting, thank you, didn't know that, because:  it's a normal expression over here, but I guess it's comparable to  pretzel and Bretze, the language changes when used in a non-native speaker context. Will use peek in future, thank you again
> 
> View attachment 5175898



The expression is normal. It's the spelling that's wrong. It's not a big deal. I give a pass to people whose first language is not English.

My pet peeve is less or fewer. 99% of people get this one wrong.

It's simple: Use less if it can't be divided. Less money. Less diversification.
Use fewer if it CAN be divided: Fewer than 15 items, fewer pencils....

There are a few tricky ones. So you might say "Less water" if you tell someone when they are filling up your glass of water how much you want but if you are talking about bottles of water, you might say 'fewer waters'. Really you mean fewer BOTTLES of water.

It doesn't bother me when people mess this one up. But it DOES bother me when teachers can't use basic grammar properly.
"Me and so and so" is 3rd grade grammar. I have heard at least 4 or 5 of my kids' teachers doing this over the years. No wonder kids can't write anymore.

Grammar geeks unite!


----------



## millivanilli

Allisonfaye said:


> The expression is normal. It's the spelling that's wrong. It's not a big deal. I give a pass to people whose first language is not English.



which - as seen in my screenshot - is considered correct spelling in my country as pretzl is in your country. Sorry, end of OT. Back to RHOBY.


----------



## TC1

millivanilli said:


> which - as seen in my screenshot - is considered correct spelling in my country as pretzl is in your country. Sorry, end of OT. Back to RHOBY.


Just to clarify, we don't spell it "pretzl" in Canada, we use "pretzel" 
Anyhow...Dorit must have been feeling left out this season to create this bogus story. Taking up 20 mins of airtime to discuss her feelings..when every single person at the table has had issue with her long winded ass. It was funny when her fake accent disappeared after mocking Garcelle's tone


----------



## sgj99

bisbee said:


> This type of misuse of words drives me nuts!  I once PM’d someone on TPF  about using “to” instead of “too” constantly…I wasn’t going to do it in public, and I apologized first, saying it was my pet peeve.  She told me she didn’t care!  Ok.  I follow someone on Instagram who types “ect”. instead of “etc.”.  I want to tell her, but don’t want to offend…


My head explodes when people use the word “irregardless,” which is not a word.


----------



## castortroy666

Loving all this grammar discussion, I wonder where all the members are from


----------



## Allisonfaye

Returning to the show, and I didn't watch the whole thing because now that my kids have to go to school at hour earlier, we have to go to bed with the old folks. Why do people think everyone is so afraid of Erika? Because she has a short fuse?


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Returning to the show, and I didn't watch the hole thing because now that my kids have to go to school at hour earlier, we have to go to bed with the old folks. Why do people think everyone is so afraid of Erika? Because she has a short fuse?


Erika has an angry mean girl attitude, that scares of many people. I feel she is all bark no bite though. I would like to see Faye, Camille or Brandi have a go at her, the producers should be more creative with these dinner invitations.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Just read the firm was $100m in debt and that's not even a total accounting.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't blame Garcelle for getting upset with Dorit. I think Garcelle does tell Dorit how she's feels, Dorit just doesn't listen. All the ladies have had something to say about how long winded Dorit is.
And then it was unfair when Dorit didn't like how Garcelle responded, then brought up the Garcelle/Erika conversation in Palm Springs.

Again, we get another scene of poor Erika, having to do her own housework - another attempt at sympathy for her - yuck!
And another story from her - she'd known about Tom cheating for over 6 years but just couldn't leave him because she's have nothing - she was trapped. But she didn't mind taking 20 million from him.


----------



## castortroy666

I wonder what Mr Keese, from the Girardi Keese law firm has to say about all of this? Was he involved or what did he know of as a partner in the firm?


----------



## Tivo

Erika is a horrible liar. And disgustingly self-absorbed. Just horrible.


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> I saw that, 5000 dollar pr month,* is Erika paying for him?* Maybe he still have some money left, or a powerful friend tom and erika have something dirty on is paying for it. Sounded nice with the 24/7 staff and 24 meals to choose from every day


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> There is a teacher here in my city that has a fairly popular IG account. She's always posting "sneak PEAKS" drives me nuts


Spelling errors drive me absolutely insane and I've practically beaten that into my kids.  My son's kindergarten teacher marked him wrong for inserting the wrong "there", "they're" and "their" supposedly into sentences.  I asked him if he'd changed his answers after he got his test back and he said no.  They were all correct!  Just on principle alone, I went to talk to her and she actually argued with me that my son was wrong!  I had to get the principal (who unfortunately was her uncle) in and he reluctantly agreed with me.  Nepotism at its finest.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> My head explodes when people use the word “irregardless,” which is not a word.


LOLOL.  I can't stand when people say, "I could care less".  Ummmm, then that means you care somewhat.  The expression is "I *couldn't *care less". I've made my kids OCD about this now too.


----------



## 1LV

The only thing Erika was trapped by was a lifestyle she didn’t want to give up.  She sure found a way out when the money was gone.


----------



## baghagg

They used insane, obscene amounts of (other peoples") money!










						Tom Girardi’s law firm owes $101 million in debt
					

The trustee in the case noted that the amount could be greater than what was already listed because of the firm’s poor record-keeping.




					pagesix.com


----------



## earthygirl

After last night’s episode, I think Garcelle and Sutton are the only likeable characters on rhobh.  I love how Garcelle stuck to her point about Dorit being long winded even though Doritos tried to turn it around on her by the bullying accusatio.  These women need to use a dictionary before they go around using that word!

Erika spews venom with her looks alone. I disdain how she spoke to Sutton.  Erika is offended by Sutton wanting To distance herself from her, while Erika is essentially doing the same thing with Tom!!! She doesn’t want to be associated with him now that he’s under investigation! How is what Sutton is doing any different?!   None of these women are going to be there for Erika in the long run. She has no real friends on the show and I’m not buying the victim image she’s trying so tirelessly to portray.

she may not have been involved but she is at the very least guilty of looking the other way while blowing all that cash!  She may not have known what exactly Tom was doing but she was married to him for twenty years so I doubt she was blindsided by his lack of integrity! The only thing I believe she was blindsided by was the fact that Tom couldn’t get out of this pickle even with all of his connections So she had to fend for herself.  I hope her RHOBH earnings go to the victims!

thank you for allowing me to rant! I feel better!


----------



## baghagg

earthygirl said:


> After last night’s episode, I think Garcelle and Sutton are the only likeable characters on rhobh.  I love how Garcelle stuck to her point about Dorit being long winded even though Doritos tried to turn it around on her by the bullying accusatio.  These women need to use a dictionary before they go around using that word!
> 
> Erika spews venom with her looks alone. I disdain how she spoke to Sutton.  Erika is offended by Sutton wanting To distance herself from her, while Erika is essentially doing the same thing with Tom!!! She doesn’t want to be associated with him now that he’s under investigation! How is what Sutton is doing any different?!   None of these women are going to be there for Erika in the long run. She has no real friends on the show and I’m not buying the victim image she’s trying so tirelessly to portray.
> 
> she may not have been involved but she is at the very least guilty of looking the other way while blowing all that cash!  She may not have known what exactly Tom was doing but she was married to him for twenty years so I doubt she was blindsided by his lack of integrity! The only thing I believe she was blindsided by was the fact that Tom couldn’t get out of this pickle even with all of his connections So she had to fend for herself.  I hope her RHOBH earnings go to the victims!
> 
> thank you for allowing me to rant! I feel better!


YES TO EVERY DROP OF THIS!!!!  Everything I've been thinking but yet to articulate - Brava!!!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Dorit is annoying.  But well that was an interesting conversation between her and Garcelle.  I do enjoy Garcelle stopping the pontification.  Jabs (insert manicured hand gesture here). It's more of a tone…and then it was… it's like a bully. Right? Got it. Palm Springs I think she brings up to deflect Erika's anger at the group to anyone not on her team.

Erika is taking too much out on Sutton.  But I will be here for it because I think Sutton is smart and astute enough to handle it.  Now those are jabs (with teeth action like a growl) but she's also trying to intimidate then others into asking less/no questions.

Kathy saying she was concerned that what you see in Kyle's show would lead people to believe that's what happened in the family is kind of odd considering the stuff that happened between her sisters in the early years of the RHOBH, or all the stuff that went on with her own daughter and her behavior on her shows back in the 00's.

Each daughter has their own version of their experience with their mom (of course) no one wants the other to taint or validate one bit the mean gossip (or partial truth) said about their mom.

Oh and Crystal putting that garlic chili paste in the veggies even though she knew Dorit doesn't like spicy food!


----------



## lulilu

castortroy666 said:


> Erika has an angry mean girl attitude, that scares of many people. I feel she is all bark no bite though. I would like to see Faye, Camille or Brandi have a go at her, the producers should be more creative with these dinner invitations.


I saw a clip on twitter where Sutton said she offered to loan Erika money to help her through the divorce.  This was before Erika's potential legal issues were disclosed.  Unclear if she did loan her money.  But a reason for her to be concerned about her connection with Erika.


----------



## castortroy666

lulilu said:


> I saw a clip on twitter where Sutton said she offered to loan Erika money to help her through the divorce.  This was before Erika's potential legal issues were disclosed.  Unclear if she did loan her money.  But a reason for her to be concerned about her connection with Erika.


WOW, that was extremely generous of her at that time, would any of the other ladies offer the same? Thats a very good point you are making, Sutton is as innocent as it gets in all of this of course, but it can look bad if money was given or even discussed.


----------



## lulilu

Erika's snarl is stupid and disgusting.  What is she going to do to back it up?  Beat up Sutton?  I don't think so.  She is such a low life (always was but the sheen of Tom's money is wearing off).


----------



## castortroy666

lulilu said:


> Erika's snarl is stupid and disgusting.  What is she going to do to back it up?  Beat up Sutton?  I don't think so.  She is such a low life (always was but the sheen of Tom's money is wearing off).


Erika is backed in to a corner now. What can she do? All she is left with is barking at the ladies and throw shady side eyes. If Erika was smart, she would keep away from all of them, she is only making it worse for herself.


----------



## castortroy666

Shocked to see Marc Jacobs supporting Erika on instagram this last week, even Faye resnick!


----------



## castortroy666

I remember Erika saying a few season earlier that Tom did not pay for her glam squad, but that she herself was paying for them with her own money. The viewers was then led to believe that she was making her own money, that being the housewife salary, royalties from songs, money from tickets sale, t shirts etc.

Was she talking about money made from what I just listed, or money that was magically transferred to her from time to time from Tom? She made a point out of Tom starting her career by helping her financially, but now she was all self sufficient. I find it hard to believe she made a lot of money from her career, she was not raking it in like Taylor Swift exactly...


----------



## lulilu

castortroy666 said:


> I remember Erika saying a few season earlier that Tom did not pay for her glam squad, but that she herself was paying for them with her own money. The viewers was then led to believe that she was making her own money, that being the housewife salary, royalties from songs, money from tickets sale, t shirts etc.
> 
> Was she talking about money made from what I just listed, or money that was magically transferred to her from time to time from Tom? She made a point out of Tom starting her career by helping her financially, but now she was all self sufficient. I find it hard to believe she made a lot of money from her career, she was not raking it in like Taylor Swift exactly...


I read somewhere that tickets to at least one of her shows were given away for free.  And I doubt she was earning any gold record sales on her highly auto tuned songs.


----------



## castortroy666

lulilu said:


> I read somewhere that tickets to at least one of her shows were given away for free.  And I doubt she was earning any gold record sales on her highly auto tuned songs.


I bet she spent 100 dollars for every dollar she ever made in her career. She spent money like she was Madonna or something.


----------



## baghagg

castortroy666 said:


> I bet she spent 100 dollars for every dollar she ever made in her career. She spent money like she was Madonna or something.


1000%✓


----------



## castortroy666

LOL at Lisa Rinna complaining in the latest episode about her daughter dating Scott Disick. Sorry Lisa, you are a bad actress! Nobody is buying that act..


----------



## swags

castortroy666 said:


> LOL at Lisa Rinna complaining in the latest episode about her daughter dating Scott Disick. Sorry Lisa, you are a bad actress! Nobody is buying that act..


She loves saying Scott Disick, she doesnt call the other boyfriend by his first and last does she?


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> She loves saying Scott Disick, she doesnt call the other boyfriend by his first and last does she?


That is only for Harry Hamlin and Scott Disick! Her 2 favs


----------



## earthygirl

baghagg said:


> YES TO EVERY DROP OF THIS!!!!  Everything I've been thinking but yet to articulate - Brava!!!


Happy to have articulated it on your behalf as well!    I also don’t understand why Rinna is being so loyal and protective of Erika. Do they have some sort of business arrangement that benefits Lisa?  It‘s not her M.O.  to give people the benefit of doubt. Rinna is all about herself and making others ”own it”! She’s not a kind person sympathizing with Erika either...if she was, she would have extended her compassion to Kim the first season she was on the show..instead Rinna showed her true colors by kicking Kim when she was at her lowest point.  I’m just baffled. I can’t figure out Rinna’s motives.


----------



## castortroy666

Is it just me or did you guys start laughing out loud when Erika was cleaning her house?


----------



## earthygirl

Allisonfaye said:


> Peek. Peak is a mountain top.
> 
> It's like: weather (what's going on outside).
> Whether....'We will go whether you like it or not'.


I wonder how she spells “peek a boo” or “peak a boo”...you should ask her if it’s the former or latter!  Heheheh


----------



## castortroy666

earthygirl said:


> I wonder how she spells “peek a boo” or “peak a boo”...you should ask her if it’s the former or latter!  Heheheh


Even the housewives spell things wrong, on Kyles phone, Suttons name is Strakke


----------



## earthygirl

bisbee said:


> This type of misuse of words drives me nuts!  I once PM’d someone on TPF  about using “to” instead of “too” constantly…I wasn’t going to do it in public, and I apologized first, saying it was my pet peeve.  She told me she didn’t care!  Ok.  I follow someone on Instagram who types “ect”. instead of “etc.”.  I want to tell her, but don’t want to offend…


Some people just don’t want to be schooled!  I would add the ladies on the show to that list of peeps!


----------



## earthygirl

castortroy666 said:


> Is it just me or did you guys start laughing out loud when Erika was cleaning her house?


As she explained that vacuuming was calming for her, my thought was she probably does not know how to do any other housework.  Mopping and dusting may be too complicated for her pretty lil messy self!


----------



## castortroy666

earthygirl said:


> As she explained that vacuuming was calming for her, my thought was she probably does not know how to do any other housework.  Mopping and dusting may be too complicated for her pretty lil messy self!


Let me ask you this then; how many times do you think she calmed herself down in the Pasadena mansion?


----------



## earthygirl

castortroy666 said:


> I remember Erika saying a few season earlier that Tom did not pay for her glam squad, but that she herself was paying for them with her own money. The viewers was then led to believe that she was making her own money, that being the housewife salary, royalties from songs, money from tickets sale, t shirts etc.
> 
> Was she talking about money made from what I just listed, or money that was magically transferred to her from time to time from Tom? She made a point out of Tom starting her career by helping her financially, but now she was all self sufficient. I find it hard to believe she made a lot of money from her career, she was not raking it in like Taylor Swift exactly...


I think she was talking about the victims’ settlements that she concluded must be hers after Tom transferred it into her account. It was her company account afterall!


----------



## castortroy666

earthygirl said:


> I think she was talking about the victims’ settlements that she concluded must be hers after Tom transferred it into her account. It was her company account afterall!


An artist of Erikas caliber need their parents to drive them to gigs, or maybe take the bus or a train to get around. She was not only flying to her concerts, but having her own plane taking her and the entourage around. Her spending habits was out of this world


----------



## earthygirl

castortroy666 said:


> Let me ask you this then; how many times do you think she calmed herself down in the Pasadena mansion?


She was too busy patting her p*** at that time, I imagine.  Now there’s no reason for her to pat it!


----------



## earthygirl

castortroy666 said:


> I bet she spent 100 dollars for every dollar she ever made in her career. She spent money like she was Madonna or something.


Or maybe $100,000 for every $1 she made.  I mean she and Tom burned through a lot of cash!  Correction: Tom was always working, so she had to work twice as hard to spend all that cash! 

I wonder how much of their dirty money they gifted to their children.


----------



## baghagg

... not buying that all that money is spent (pun intended .


----------



## purseinsanity

You guys are on fire tonight!  And I am sooo here for it!


----------



## earthygirl

The question I wanted the women to ask Erica still hasn’t been asked or answered.  “Was it all worth it?... You know I’m referring to the years of sex with a cheating, condescending  yet highly supportive old man, the Erika Jayne persona, the glam squad, the sexually explicit videos and performances, the book deal, and the opportunity to be Roxie Hart?”

Erika if you‘re reading this I would appreciate an honest reply. I don’t scare easily so you can save your snarly,resting b**** face for Sutton. I’ll ask again “Was it worth it?”


----------



## Jayne1

Kathy Hilton‘s face, especially her lips, have been bothering me. 

In the episode where she’s sitting in her den with the TV trays, and she closes her mouth firmly, I realized in the lower face, she looks exactly like Caitlyn Jenner. I think they went to the same surgeon!


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> Kathy Hilton‘s face, especially her lips, have been bothering me.
> 
> In the episode where she’s sitting in her den with the TV trays, and she closes her mouth firmly, I realized in the lower face, she looks exactly like Caitlyn Jenner. I think they went to the same surgeon!


Yes!  I've noticed this as well!


----------



## castortroy666

earthygirl said:


> Or maybe $100,000 for every $1 she made.  I mean she and Tom burned through a lot of cash!  Correction: Tom was always working, so she had to work twice as hard to spend all that cash!
> 
> I wonder how much of their dirty money they gifted to their children.


I hope the trial will reveal how much money went in and out of Erikas company. I wanna see how accurate our calculations are


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> Kathy Hilton‘s face, especially her lips, have been bothering me.
> 
> In the episode where she’s sitting in her den with the TV trays, and she closes her mouth firmly, I realized in the lower face, she looks exactly like Caitlyn Jenner. I think they went to the same surgeon!



Kathy succeeded by making herself a whole new face, and looking like a completely different person. She does not even look like she could be her own sister judging by pictures from 10 years ago. Nicky is now the only one, proudly wearing her familys old face, as her mother has left her behind. I wonder if she will follow her mothers procedures?

Have you guys seen the liberace movie with Michael Douglas, where he sleeps with his eyes open due to the excessive plastic surgery? This is how I picture Kathy sleeping as well.

I love your name by the way


----------



## castortroy666

earthygirl said:


> The question I wanted the women to ask Erica still hasn’t been asked or answered.  “Was it all worth it?... You know I’m referring to the years of sex with a cheating, condescending  yet highly supportive old man, the Erika Jayne persona, the glam squad, the sexually explicit videos and performances, the book deal, and the opportunity to be Roxie Hart?”
> 
> Erika if you‘re reading this I would appreciate an honest reply. I don’t scare easily so you can save your snarly,resting b**** face for Sutton. I’ll ask again “Was it worth it?”


I guess she would do the same all over again. She followed her gut feeling as a gold digger and went all in! She had a pretty good run, lets be honest. She was serving us trophy wife, gold digging realness for decades on Toms dime. When the money ran out, she excited like a seasoned pro.

When she was with Tom sexually, I bet she was imagining herself with her queens, performing her 0330 am concerts and having the time of her life. Im not sure Tom loved her, but she made him look virile and youthful. Just what an aging powerhouse lawyer needed to look good in public. She sure needed his money to live her dream life. Maybe they just used each other.

If the rumours are true, that she is dating Scooter Braun, she is really good. I dont believe she really loved Tom at all, I dont believe she was an amazing mother, but living that lifestyle and having a music career at the end, I bet she was loving every second of it. She loved her gays, her fashion and jewelry. But nothing lasts forever right?


----------



## earthygirl

yup, I agree wholeheartedly with everything you said. This is just a more scandalous end than expected!  She should have seen it coming though...it does take an in depth understanding of your finances only a little insight to conclude that you probably shouldn’t spend more than your husband makes. Even high profile lawyers have limits. Its not like she was married to Rick Hilton.


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> Kathy succeeded by making herself a whole new face, and looking like a completely different person. She does not even look like she could be her own sister judging by pictures from 10 years ago. Nicky is now the only one, proudly wearing her familys old face, as her mother has left her behind. I wonder if she will follow her mothers procedures?
> 
> Have you guys seen the liberace movie with Michael Douglas, where he sleeps with his eyes open due to the excessive plastic surgery? This is how I picture Kathy sleeping as well.
> 
> I love your name by the way


Kathy’s mouth looks like one who’s done a lot of drugs and/or too much smoking, and has this weird downturn at the sides…kind of like Carrie Fisher’s did.  Neither had that when they were younger, and it’s not just from natural aging.  Carrie Fisher’s mouth in the newer Star Wars movies was very distracting to me in every scene she was in.


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> Kathy’s mouth looks like one who’s done a lot of drugs and/or too much smoking, and has this weird downturn at the sides…kind of like Carrie Fisher’s did.  Neither had that when they were younger, and it’s not just from natural aging.  Carrie Fisher’s mouth in the newer Star Wars movies was very distracting to me in every scene she was in.


When I see old pictures of Kathy and Rick partying with Rick James and other celebrities I think to myself how hard she must have been partying back in the day   I bet she had a fun life!


----------



## Allisonfaye

As I recall, Erika said she was not making money, aka showing a profit meaning Tom was pumping more money in than she was making.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> As I recall, Erika said she was not making money, aka showing a profit meaning Tom was pumping more money in than she was making.


When Erika had a pride concert in Vegas the tickets was 97 dollars, that could have paid for the glam squad for the time being, but not the jet they flew in on. Maybe she covered whatever she could afford and tom took care of the rest. They had a 99-1 arrangement perhaps.


----------



## Jayne1

castortroy666 said:


> Kathy succeeded by making herself a whole new face, and looking like a completely different person. She does not even look like she could be her own sister judging by pictures from 10 years ago. Nicky is now the only one, proudly wearing her familys old face, as her mother has left her behind. I wonder if she will follow her mothers procedures?


I guess you could say she has done the least, but I remember seeing a Vogue feature of Paris and Nicky at the very beginning of their entrance into the celeb world and she had different eyes.

They called her Chick because they said she looked like one, but then she fixed her eyes and probably her nose because that's what they all do.

Quick google search and this came up, not the best with a photoshopped and full face of makeup on the after.


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> I guess you could say she has done the least, but I remember seeing a Vogue feature of Paris and Nicky at the very beginning of their entrance into the celeb world and she had different eyes.
> 
> They called her Chick because they said she looked like one, but then she fixed her eyes and probably her nose because that's what they all do.
> 
> Quick google search and this came up, not the best with a photoshopped and full face of makeup on the after.
> 
> View attachment 5177015


I remember she had some work done, but her mothers doctor are better   Thats barely a nose job, Kathys on the other hand, belongs in a museum!


----------



## Jayne1

Someone must be paying for Ericka's makeup and hair. The hairstyles she wears can't be done by herself and I bet she can't do her own full face of formal makeup either.

For some reason, I thought she would appear this season  without the glam squad face and hair, but no...


----------



## rockhollow

this is from Erika Jayne's book - Pretty Mess.


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> Someone must be paying for Ericka's makeup and hair. The hairstyles she wears can't be done by herself and I bet she can't do her own full face of formal makeup either.
> 
> For some reason, I thought she would appear this season  without the glam squad face and hair, but no...


She must have learned do to some hairstyles when she was a stripper. She is using her old tricks now, she cant afford any help at the moment, or afford to be seen with help


----------



## castortroy666

rockhollow said:


> this is from Erika Jayne's book - Pretty Mess.
> 
> View attachment 5177025


ooooooh, I bet she wants to take that back really bad right now


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> Kathy’s mouth looks like one who’s done a lot of drugs and/or too much smoking, and has this weird downturn at the sides…kind of like Carrie Fisher’s did.  Neither had that when they were younger, and it’s not just from natural aging.  Carrie Fisher’s mouth in the newer Star Wars movies was very distracting to me in every scene she was in.


I don't see the downturn, which is natural as we age, unfortunately, I see an upturn, just like the recently desired very much in vogue up sweep fo the eyes.

Anyway, to get back on topic, I don't care for Kyle and Kathy sitting around talking about their mother and their shared upbringing.  In-jokes and giggles about something only they know about or care about, because most of us don't.  Those scenes shouldn't make it to air.

Here's original Kathy. Nicky seems to resemble her mom's original face, now that I look at it.


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> I don't see the downturn, which is natural as we age, unfortunately, I see an upturn, just like the recently desired very much in vogue up sweep fo the eyes.
> 
> Anyway, to get back on topic, I don't care for Kyle and Kathy sitting around talking about their mother and their shared upbringing.  In-jokes and giggles about something only they know about or care about, because most of us don't.  Those scenes shouldn't make it to air.
> 
> Here's original Kathy. Nicky seems to resemble her mom's original face, now that I look at it.
> 
> View attachment 5177033
> View attachment 5177034


Kathy looks like Kathleen Turner on a good day in that last picture


----------



## haute okole

rockhollow said:


> this is from Erika Jayne's book - Pretty Mess.
> 
> View attachment 5177025


She is such an idiot.  She is her own worst enemy.  Her current housing arrangement even looks suspect.  She claims she is paying $9500 a month for that bungalow....PLEASE.  The rental value is $4500.  She is pocketing the extra $5000 a month and not paying the people she and her hubby ripped off.  BTW, her landlords are two LA attorneys...117 S. Citris Ave., Ca. 90036.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Teddi was actually the voice of reason for once at Christmas dinner. She usually just talks a lot of air.

Erika it’s either on Xanax or some sort of antidepressants. She was calm cool collected Erika. Her temper did not show as it usually does when she feels cornered.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I loved LOVED Dorit’s Jean Paul Goltier dress! I usually hate her OTT style and she’s super corny but that dress was everything to me.

Rinna’s outfit was very interesting for her Rinna beauty launch party. She wants to sell this nude lip kit that I hear ppl actually do like and she’s wearing a Versace esque outfit. What a mix match!


----------



## lulilu

haute okole said:


> She is such an idiot.  She is her own worst enemy.  Her current housing arrangement even looks suspect.  She claims she is paying $9500 a month for that bungalow....PLEASE.  The rental value is $4500.  She is pocketing the extra $5000 a month and not paying the people she and her hubby ripped off.  BTW, her landlords are two LA attorneys...117 S. Citris Ave., Ca. 90036.



I know nothing of the various neighborhoods and relative rental costs, but $4500 seems very cheap to me.  I remember they said the rental value of Kyle's old house (that Sutton is renting) is $25,000 a month.


----------



## castortroy666

This is getting messy









						RHOBH's Erika 'refuses to give up $242K from LOTTERY' amid bankruptcy case
					

REAL Housewives of Beverly Hills star Erika Jayne is accused of raking in $242K from state lottery then refusing to give up the cash in her ex’s bankruptcy case, The Sun can exclusively revea…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> When I see old pictures of Kathy and Rick partying with Rick James and other celebrities I think to myself how hard she must have been partying back in the day  * I bet she had a fun life!*


She probably still does!


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> This is getting *messy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RHOBH's Erika 'refuses to give up $242K from LOTTERY' amid bankruptcy case
> 
> 
> REAL Housewives of Beverly Hills star Erika Jayne is accused of raking in $242K from state lottery then refusing to give up the cash in her ex’s bankruptcy case, The Sun can exclusively revea…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com


Don't you mean "Pretty Messy"?


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> I know nothing of the various neighborhoods and relative rental costs, but $4500 seems very cheap to me.  I remember they said the rental value of Kyle's old house (that Sutton is renting) is $25,000 a month.


Typically, you can enter an address in to Zillow.com and find out what the fair market price for sale or rent a property can fetch.  Zillow tends to be generous.  Redfin is more realistic.  Her house and street is in a ratty part of LA.  Zillow has Kyle’s house in Bel Air rental value at $22,275/mo.


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> Don't you mean "Pretty Messy"?


 You should contact The Sun, you can be their new shady headlines creator


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> She probably still does!


I know right!? I would love to hang out with Kathy


----------



## Allisonfaye

‘RHOBH’s Erika Jayne spotted for first time since Tom Girardi was seen at assisted living home amid legal woes
					

The "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" star, 50, was photographed on Wednesday outside of an L.A.-area pharmacy after she picked up a bottle of water and carried her way onto the gym.




					www.yahoo.com
				




He's 80! How is that 'early onset' dementia? 

"Girardi has been plagued with health issues, including an Alzheimer’s and early dementia diagnosis, that ultimately led to the once-esteemed litigator losing his law license in March. Girardi's family has claimed Girardi is also suffering from memory loss due to his age"


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> ‘RHOBH’s Erika Jayne spotted for first time since Tom Girardi was seen at assisted living home amid legal woes
> 
> 
> The "Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" star, 50, was photographed on Wednesday outside of an L.A.-area pharmacy after she picked up a bottle of water and carried her way onto the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's 80! How is that 'early onset' dementia?
> 
> "Girardi has been plagued with health issues, including an Alzheimer’s and early dementia diagnosis, that ultimately led to the once-esteemed litigator losing his law license in March. Girardi's family has claimed Girardi is also suffering from memory loss due to his age"


They are so playing the age card, its so convenient for them now...


----------



## purseinsanity

Things are heating up for innocent little Erika:









						Erika Jayne Sued for $25 Million in Bankruptcy Case Involving Tom’s Firm
					

Erika Jayne allegedly knew that her estranged husband Tom Girardi’s law firm was paying for her expenses — details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## purseinsanity

*ERIKA JAYNESUED FOR $25 MILLION In Estranged Husband's Bankruptcy Case*

*BREAKING NEWS*
*682SHARES*
*8/27/2021 4:35 PM PT*







TMZ.com
Erika Jayne's estranged husband's legal problems are now an even bigger problem for her -- she's been sued for $25 million by the trustee handling *Tom Girardi*'s law firm's bankruptcy case.
According to the suit ... "The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" star's accused of knowingly allowing Girardi's firm to pay for her expenses for 12 years, so the trustee now wants her to pay it all back.
The "XXPEN$IVE" singer's company, EJ Global, allegedly used her estranged husband's firm to cover her American Express bill, pay assistants and have a glam squad ... all totaling up to the whopping $25 mil.
The trustee suing Jayne says that even if she claims to have not been aware of Girardi's financial issues, "it would be a miscarriage of justice if [she] was allowed to simply walk completely free of owing over $25,000,000 to the Estate."
The trustee's asking the court to order her to pay it all back to the estate, plus interest ... according to Page Six

Meanwhile, on a recent 'RHOBH' episode, Erika tearfully denied that she filed for divorce as a "sham" way to hide assets, something she was already sued for as well.


----------



## earthygirl

Jayne1 said:


> I don't see the downturn, which is natural as we age, unfortunately, I see an upturn, just like the recently desired very much in vogue up sweep fo the eyes.
> 
> Anyway, to get back on topic, I don't care for Kyle and Kathy sitting around talking about their mother and their shared upbringing.  In-jokes and giggles about something only they know about or care about, because most of us don't.  Those scenes shouldn't make it to air.
> 
> Here's original Kathy. Nicky seems to resemble her mom's original face, now that I look at it.
> 
> View attachment 5177033
> View attachment 5177034


I agree...I’m not sure why that scene of Kyle and Kathy discussing their mother made it on the show. Yawn.

Wow! Kathy looks like a completely different person now.  I wonder if she recognizes herself in the mirror. It’s amazing what a little (or a lot of)plastic surgery and a few makeup tricks can do for a person!


----------



## anabanana745

Wow you guys are being kind of harsh on Kathy. I don’t think she looks bad. The pressure to not age is high in Hollywood. If she had not had all that work done she would probably have jowls and people would make fun of her for that instead.


----------



## LemonDrop

anabanana745 said:


> Wow you guys are being kind of harsh on Kathy. I don’t think she looks bad. The pressure to not age is high in Hollywood. If she had not had all that work done she would probably have jowls and people would make fun of her for that instead.


I agree. If someone is not happy with their face and they use makeup, injectables or a doctor to make themselves happy.  yeah for them !!!  It's all about making yourself feel comfortable stepping out into this world.


----------



## earthygirl

anabanana745 said:


> Wow you guys are being kind of harsh on Kathy. I don’t think she looks bad. The pressure to not age is high in Hollywood. If she had not had all that work done she would probably have jowls and people would make fun of her for that instead.



I never said she looked bad just that it’s remarkable how much of a difference there is between the before and after pics.  That’s all.  No criticism intended toward her just an observation,


----------



## castortroy666

anabanana745 said:


> Wow you guys are being kind of harsh on Kathy. I don’t think she looks bad. The pressure to not age is high in Hollywood. If she had not had all that work done she would probably have jowls and people would make fun of her for that instead.


I actually think she is more beautiful now than she ever was before. She looks like a former model or beauty queen. When Kathy had her old natural looks she was average looking at best. Amazing nose job and she looks good with fuller lips, her lips were pretty thin before. Kathy reminds me of an old version of Kylie Jenner, perfect like a doll, but fake and unnatural. 

And you are so right, people would laugh at her wrinkles if she just aged natural.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

castortroy666 said:


> I actually think she is more beautiful now than she ever was before. She looks like a former model or beauty queen. When Kathy had her old natural looks she was average looking at best. Amazing nose job and she looks good with fuller lips, her lips were pretty thin before. Kathy reminds me of an old version of Kylie Jenner, perfect like a doll, but fake and unnatural.
> 
> And you are so right, people would laugh at her wrinkles if she just aged natural.


How old is Kathy


----------



## castortroy666

CanuckBagLover said:


> How old is Kathy


She is 62, and Kathleen which I compared her to, is almost the same age at 67


----------



## Allisonfaye

LemonDrop said:


> I agree. If someone is not happy with their face and they use makeup, injectables or a doctor to make themselves happy.  yeah for them !!!  It's all about making yourself feel comfortable stepping out into this world.



Generally agree but all those fillers in Rinna's daughter's face look terrible. 

Also, seeing those clips of Kyle from prior years....she looks COMPLETELY different. But I have to give her credit. She looks fantastic. I just hope she doesn't go too far. She's pushing it on the lips a bit of late. 

And I will say this about Erika. I wouldn't go near her with a 10 ft pole...but aside from her legal issues and her lack of morality, her temper would keep me from having anything to do with her. Obviously, everyone has to walk on egg shells around her. Who would want to be friends with her IRL. So....I assume they have it in their contracts that they have to interact with her. She's a loose cannon.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Of course they want to film with her. They knew she would be THE storyline this season and airtime is what they crave.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Paris looks just like a young Kathy. I use to think it was Nikki that resembled Kathy the most until I saw the picture of Kathy from many years ago.


----------



## purseinsanity

LemonDrop said:


> I agree. If someone is not happy with their face and they use makeup, injectables or a doctor to make themselves happy.  yeah for them !!!  It's all about making yourself feel comfortable stepping out into this world.


I absolutely agree!  BUT I think we've all seen examples of people taking it too far.


----------



## purseinsanity

Allisonfaye said:


> Generally agree but all those fillers in Rinna's daughter's face look terrible.
> 
> Also, seeing those clips of Kyle from prior years....she looks COMPLETELY different. But I have to give her credit. She looks fantastic. I just hope she doesn't go too far. She's pushing it on the lips a bit of late.




Kyle looks fantastic!  She went from the plainest looking sister to the prettiest, IMO.  (I don’t think any of them were raving beauties to start with either, though.)  I think Kathy looks really good.  Kim ruined her looks with alcohol and drugs, but Kyle looks refreshed.


----------



## purseinsanity

earthygirl said:


> I agree...I’m not sure why that scene of Kyle and Kathy discussing their mother made it on the show. Yawn.


I really think they, Kyle especially, has been in a mission to rewrite their mother’s history ever since they started this show.  Kyle makes her sound like she was some saint, when we all know that she was anything but.


----------



## kemilia

1LV said:


> I agree, $5k per month is low.  My mother-in-law  lived in an assisted living facility for a few years.  When Alzheimers progressed to the point she needed more care she was moved to another wing and the cost went up.  Same thing with my aunt.  More care, more cost.  And quality care is never inexpensive.  Maybe his family is contributing to the cost.


I agree about the cost being low. I also live in the Chicago area and 5 years ago, before my mother died, the places around here were asking at least $7K/month for memory care, regular places were asking $6K-$8K/month, depending on needs. And this was 5 years ago!


----------



## kemilia

TC1 said:


> Just to clarify, we don't spell it "pretzl" in Canada, we use "pretzel"
> Anyhow...Dorit must have been feeling left out this season to create this bogus story. Taking up 20 mins of airtime to discuss her feelings..when every single person at the table has had issue with her long winded ass. It was funny when her fake accent disappeared after mocking Garcelle's tone


My BF noticed right away that her accent disappeared. He really hates her.


----------



## kemilia

purseinsanity said:


> Spelling errors drive me absolutely insane and I've practically beaten that into my kids.  My son's kindergarten teacher marked him wrong for inserting the wrong "there", "they're" and "their" supposedly into sentences.  I asked him if he'd changed his answers after he got his test back and he said no.  They were all correct!  Just on principle alone, I went to talk to her and she actually argued with me that my son was wrong!  I had to get the principal (who unfortunately was her uncle) in and he reluctantly agreed with me.  Nepotism at its finest.


I know a teacher that doesn't spell very well, drives me nuts. And we have a weather page in one of the big newspapers here in Chicago-land that has typos regularly, Most recently--"a week pressure will be moving in." Uh, it's supposed to be "weak". The weather guy is paid a frickin' fortune too.


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> I really think they, Kyle especially, has been in a mission to rewrite their mother’s history ever since they started this show.  Kyle makes her sound like she was some saint, when we all know that she was anything but.


What was their mother like? The Kris Jenner of her generation? Only slightly less successful


----------



## Allisonfaye

purseinsanity said:


> I really think they, Kyle especially, has been in a mission to rewrite their mother’s history ever since they started this show.  Kyle makes her sound like she was some saint, when we all know that she was anything but.


 
Maybe SHE still sees her that way. Who knows?


----------



## baghagg

castortroy666 said:


> What was their mother like? The Kris Jenner of her generation? Only slightly less successful


Read the book House Of Hilton..  she makes KJ look like a nun.


----------



## castortroy666

baghagg said:


> Read the book House Of Hilton..  she makes KJ look like a nun.


I think I will


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> Kyle looks fantastic!  She went from the plainest looking sister to the prettiest, IMO.  (I don’t think any of them were raving beauties to start with either, though.)  I think Kathy looks really good.  Kim ruined her looks with alcohol and drugs, but Kyle looks refreshed.


I agree, for the most part, Kyle has improved her looks, although I liked the originally of the face she was born with.

Kathy - went too far, IMHO.


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> I agree, for the most part, Kyle has improved her looks, although I liked the originally of the face she was born with.
> 
> Kathy - went too far, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177858
> View attachment 5177859


Kim is the only out of the three siblings that ever was a natural beauty. She looked beautiful and stunning when she was a teenager and young woman. Kyle and Kathy never did, average looking perhaps. But Kim dont have a rich husband, and have her own struggles, so she ended up being the worst looking out of the bunch. These women need a lot of money to improve and keep up their faces. Kim is falling behind on the upkeep.


----------



## pjhm

castortroy666 said:


> What was their mother like? The Kris Jenner of her generation? Only slightly less successful


She used her daughters to bring in household income-it first started with Kathy who was the baby face for Ivory bar soap, years later TV roles for Kim, then Kyle. Kyle even mentioned a couple years ago on the show that she had to "bring home the bacon."


----------



## castortroy666

pjhm said:


> She used her daughters to bring in household income-it first started with Kathy who was the baby face for Ivory bar soap, years later Kim, then Kyle. Kyle even mentioned a couple years ago on the show that she had to "bring home the bacon."


Its crazy, Kyle really seems to remember her mothers good qualities, none of the sisters have resented their mother or anything like that. I guess they really put the lid on whatever that was not as nice...


----------



## rockhollow

Every family is unique. My sisters and I all remember our mother a bit differently,  especially from when we were younger. So it's kind of like re-writing history, our life experiences gave us different perspectives on our past, and how we remember it.

I watched Kyle's series and I though she gave Big Kathy a not bad look, not great but not bad.
 I have read much harder stories about her online.
It was a fictional story based on her life, not the truth according to Kyle.

Wow, I think I just said something nice about Kyle


----------



## pjhm

castortroy666 said:


> Its crazy, Kyle really seems to remember her mothers good qualities, none of the sisters have resented their mother or anything like that. I guess they really put the lid on whatever that was not as nice...


They may not have minded having such a stage mother, as other poster said we all react differently — plus all 3 seem to embrace the Hollywood lifestyle.


----------



## castortroy666

pjhm said:


> They may not have minded having such a stage mother, as other poster said we all react differently — plus all 3 seem to embrace the Hollywood lifestyle.


I guess so. At least 2 out of 3 landed on their feet, and are well off financially


----------



## Jayne1

Kathleen Dugan Avanzino Richards Catain Fenton, also known as Big Kathy to differentiate from her daughter that was conceived in the back seat of a car, Little Kathy (Kathy Avanzino) which resulted in a quicky wedding.

She taught her daughter about sex at a very early age and how to perform and it must have worked because she married a Hilton at the age of 20 after dating him since the age of 15.

Then she had two more girls with the Richards guy. He was married with children when she met him but didn't need him anymore once Kim was bringing in a pay cheque. 

Read the books if anyone is interested in more. She was ambitious, dominating and money obsessed and why they think of their mother as a saint is beyond me.


----------



## castortroy666

I guess Kris Jenner has nothing on this woman. She must be the OG. Im now picturing Kathleen Richards getting her girls all these modeling and acting jobs, standing in the background like this:


----------



## haute okole

castortroy666 said:


> Its crazy, Kyle really seems to remember her mothers good qualities, none of the sisters have resented their mother or anything like that. I guess they really put the lid on whatever that was not as nice...


Kim was actually married to the wealthiest of all of the husbands, Gregg Davis, son of Marvin Davis, former owner of 20th Century Fox and a Petro billionaire.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Erika Girardi Slammed in Bankruptcy Lawsuit for 'Fraudulent' Transfers: 'The Glam Cannot Be Supported by a Sham'
					

Tom Girardi's law firm claims the star knew her 'expensive to be me' lifestyle was being paid for by her husband's company.




					people.com


----------



## Allisonfaye

I don't think Kathy looks that bad. I think her worse thing is her thinning hair. That picture was a bad picture.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> I agree, for the most part, Kyle has improved her looks, although I liked the originally of the face she was born with.
> 
> Kathy - went too far, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177858
> View attachment 5177859


I think the original Kyle looked a bit like Idina Menzel.


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> I think the original Kyle looked a bit like Idina Menzel.


Kyles old nose/s reminds me of Rachel from Friends, in one of those throwback episodes before her nosejob, where Monica was a large girl.


----------



## Jayne1

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't think Kathy looks that bad. I think her worse thing is her thinning hair. That picture was a bad picture.


I think it's what you will see in person. The Real Housewife shows use a strong filter so you can't go by how they look on the TV show.


----------



## Jayne1

By the way, according to the books, Kathy was an absentee mother.  The kids stayed in hotels with staff to clean up after them (including the dogs) and do the babysitting while the parents partied.

That's what I remember from that first Vogue feature of the two girls. They bragged about ordering Coca-Cola through room service and having staff at their beck and call.

Anyway, I am far from impressed with Little Kathy.


----------



## lulilu

castortroy666 said:


> I think I will


It's eye opening.


----------



## lulilu

pjhm said:


> She used her daughters to bring in household income-it first started with Kathy who was the baby face for Ivory bar soap, years later TV roles for Kim, then Kyle. Kyle even mentioned a couple years ago on the show that she had to "bring home the bacon."



Actually it was Kim who was a star and bringing in money from a young age.  Her mother put a lot of pressure on her to do that.  Kyle wishes she was a star.  She had some roles but nothing like Kim.  Kim bought them houses, cars, etc from a young age.  Essentially the burden was on Kim to support the family.
It doesn't surprise me that she had drug and alcohol issues.


----------



## castortroy666

lulilu said:


> Actually it was Kim who was a star and bringing in money from a young age.  Her mother put a lot of pressure on her to do that.  Kyle wishes she was a star.  She had some roles but nothing like Kim.  Kim bought them houses, cars, etc from a young age.  Essentially the burden was on Kim to support the family.
> It doesn't surprise me that she had drug and alcohol issues.


Its so sad, Kim launched that family, and she is the one that has suffered the most and probably still does. I wonder how she is doing now, anyone know if she still hangs out with Brandi?


----------



## Volvomom

lulilu said:


> Actually it was Kim who was a star and bringing in money from a young age.  Her mother put a lot of pressure on her to do that.  Kyle wishes she was a star.  She had some roles but nothing like Kim.  Kim bought them houses, cars, etc from a young age.  Essentially the burden was on Kim to support the family.
> It doesn't surprise me that she had drug and alcohol issues.


Oh really.....i had no idea.....yikes, pretty sad.


----------



## caramelize126

purseinsanity said:


> Kyle looks fantastic!  She went from the plainest looking sister to the prettiest, IMO.  (I don’t think any of them were raving beauties to start with either, though.)  I think Kathy looks really good.  Kim ruined her looks with alcohol and drugs, but Kyle looks refreshed.





Jayne1 said:


> I agree, for the most part, Kyle has improved her looks, although I liked the originally of the face she was born with.
> 
> Kathy - went too far, IMHO.



Agreed. Does anyone know what else kyle might have had done besides the nosejobs(s)? Most of the women on these shows ruin their looks with plastic surgery but Kyle looks fantastic.

Kathy on the other hand... shes on her way to look like Jocelyn Wildenstein


----------



## Volvomom

My opinion..... Kathy looks like a cross dresser.


----------



## Volvomom

Look at Kathy's hand.......old looking without the filter in the other picture.


----------



## chowlover2

Volvomom said:


> Look at Kathy's hand.......old looking without the filter in the other picture.


Look at her chest as well, age spots.


----------



## bisbee

I have no stake in this discussion of Kathy’s looks, but is it necessary to pick her apart?  She has had a lot of work done…do we need to point out the signs of aging that she hasn’t taken care of?  Thinning hair, wrinkled hands, age spots.  Give the woman a break…she doesn’t have one foot in the grave!


----------



## castortroy666

Kathy looks pretty good, and if I were in her position, maybe I would do the same as her with my looks. 

When you are 60+, and have had many big and small procedures done, its gonna look a little weird as well. You will have a forehead like a 20 year old with plump lips, and neck and hands like a 60 year old. It can look a little bizarre and all over the place, but overall Kathy is good looking in a Hollywood kind of way   

The only way to age smoothly is to have no procedures done at all, or drink the magic potion from the "Death becomes her" movie.


----------



## earthygirl

castortroy666 said:


> Kathy looks pretty good, and if I were in her position, maybe I would do the same as her with my looks.
> 
> When you are 60+, and have had many big and small procedures done, its gonna look a little weird as well. You will have a forehead like a 20 year old with plump lips, and neck and hands like a 60 year old. It can look a little bizarre and all over the place, but overall Kathy is good looking in a Hollywood kind of way
> 
> The only way to age smoothly is to have no procedures done at all, or drink the magic potion from the "Death becomes her" movie.


Hahaha...I remember that movie! I loved Goldie Hawn and Meryl Streep in it!  I agree that Kathy is attractive in a Hollywood kind of way.  Plastic surgery on older women doesn’t bother me as much as plastic surgery on twenty something year olds.  Take Rinna and her daughters, for example.  She is known for her big lips and they suit her look, but her daughters are taking it too far.  I don’t like the whole artificial Kylie Jenner look. Procedures meant to slow the signs of aging makes sense to me as do procedures meant to enhance one’s features....but I just can’t wrap my mind around why young women are all chasing a similar Kylie Jenner look.  It ends up looking a bit clownish.  ‍♀️


----------



## castortroy666

earthygirl said:


> Hahaha...I remember that movie! I loved Goldie Hawn and Meryl Streep in it!  I agree that Kathy is attractive in a Hollywood kind of way.  Plastic surgery on older women doesn’t bother me as much as plastic surgery on twenty something year olds.  Take Rinna and her daughters, for example.  She is known for her big lips and they suit her look, but her daughters are taking it too far.  I don’t like the whole artificial Kylie Jenner look. Procedures meant to slow the signs of aging makes sense to me as do procedures meant to enhance one’s features....but I just can’t wrap my mind around why young women are all chasing a similar Kylie Jenner look.  It ends up looking a bit clownish.  ‍♀


Im so annoyed about the 20 year olds on the botox train. They all take it to "prevent" wrinkles. It sounds like a bad joke, but they are all doing it now. I remember it was a normal thing to do on the Vanderpump rules show, and many young models are also talking about this. They make it sound like its medical advice. 

Im glad Kathy and the other gals are fixing their looks. If they all shopped at Walmart, and not even colored their grey hairs and put on make up, we would hate them for that, and they would be too boring to even be on tv. I love my eccentric over the top girls


----------



## Jayne1

bisbee said:


> I have no stake in this discussion of Kathy’s looks, but is it necessary to pick her apart?  She has had a lot of work done…do we need to point out the signs of aging that she hasn’t taken care of?  Thinning hair, wrinkled hands, age spots.  Give the woman a break…she doesn’t have one foot in the grave!


That's just it - I don't think people are criticizing the signs of aging as much as critiquing all the bizarre steps to hide the signs of aging.  

Plastic, filling and photoshop.  Heaven forbid we see a hand of a 60 year old.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Off topic a bit...Has anyone watch Cooking with Paris on Netflix? It's so annoying to hear her baby voice and her play dumb when she's anything but.


----------



## castortroy666

Glitterandstuds said:


> Off topic a bit...Has anyone watch Cooking with Paris on Netflix? It's so annoying to hear her baby voice and her play dumb when she's anything but.


Paris said she dropped her baby voice recently, but it comes back a lot though. She says she still does the voice when shes insecure, witch is all the time apparently...


----------



## TC1

Glitterandstuds said:


> Off topic a bit...Has anyone watch Cooking with Paris on Netflix? It's so annoying to hear her baby voice and her play dumb when she's anything but.


I tried to watch it...but I couldn't handle a 40 year old woman talking like a baby saying "sliving" every 2 seconds


----------



## TC1

caramelize126 said:


> Agreed. Does anyone know what else kyle might have had done besides the nosejobs(s)? Most of the women on these shows ruin their looks with plastic surgery but Kyle looks fantastic.
> 
> Kathy on the other hand... shes on her way to look like Jocelyn Wildenstein


Agreed that Kyle looks the best she has in years. After a few nose jobs and other tweaks..she biggest difference is, she had all her teeth done (and new lip injections too)


----------



## Volvomom

I think Kyle is stunning...... gorgeous.   I do like that Kathy dresses appropriately when having dinner at the house with girls, while others dress like they are going to Oscar's.   LoL.   Here comes Kathy in jeans or flats, etc.   I love it.


----------



## castortroy666

Volvomom said:


> I think Kyle is stunning...... gorgeous.   I do like that Kathy dresses appropriately when having dinner at the house with girls, while others dress like they are going to Oscar's.   LoL.   Here comes Kathy in jeans or flats, etc.   I love it.


Kyle is serving us Demi Moore realness


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> I tried to watch it...but I couldn't handle a 40 year old woman talking like a baby saying "sliving" every 2 seconds


I watched the Kim Kardashian episode and the one with her mom and sister. It was entertaining, but I have no interest in watching the other episodes.


----------



## LemonDrop

I think some of the ladies currently in their 60s with money (Kathy Hilton, Madonna etc...) were on the forefront of modern era plastic surgery and procedures. I don't recall when Madonna got her cheek implants but at the time it was unsettling. They can't easily undo what was done 15-20 years ago. Work upon work shows. Thankfully we can learn from them.  Those of us just starting with cosmetic procedures can focus on small procedures that enhance our look not change it drastically.


----------



## lulilu

Jayne1 said:


> That's just it - I don't think people are criticizing the signs of aging as much as critiquing all the bizarre steps to hide the signs of aging.
> 
> Plastic, filling and photoshop.  *Heaven forbid we see a hand of a 60 year old.*



I hate my hands sometimes.  They certainly show your age.  I saw on tv somewhere that women are getting injections in the hands to make them appear younger.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> I tried to watch it...but I couldn't handle a 40 year old woman talking like a baby saying *"sliving"* every 2 seconds


What does that mean?


----------



## LemonDrop

@lulilu Her new catchphrase/word. It's a mix of the words Slay and Living.

I prefer "that's hot" still.


----------



## lulilu

According to a twitter post, Erika invested in that "business" started by Rinna's daughters:


----------



## Allisonfaye

lulilu said:


> I hate my hands sometimes.  They certainly show your age.  I saw on tv somewhere that women are getting injections in the hands to make them appear younger.



Personally, I would be thrilled if they could do something with necks. I remember Susan Lucci, who had a million facelifts, had the face of a 40 year and the neck of a 70 year old.


----------



## castortroy666

lulilu said:


> According to a twitter post, Erika invested in that "business" started by Rinna's daughters:
> 
> View attachment 5179676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179677


Thats explains why she is Erikas biggest fan and cheerleader. No wonder Rinna "loves" Erika in thick and thin.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Personally, I would be thrilled if they could do something with necks. I remember Susan Lucci, who had a million facelifts, had the face of a 40 year and the neck of a 70 year old.


Im sure Kathy had a necklift or two.


----------



## Volvomom

I just turned 50......i hate my hands!!!!!!    But what can i do.   LoL.   I wish i was brave for plastic surgery or even Botox.   I'm a big chicken when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## lulilu

Allisonfaye said:


> Personally, I would be thrilled if they could do something with necks. I remember Susan Lucci, who had a million facelifts, had the face of a 40 year and the neck of a 70 year old.


I think that "lower face lift" that the OC blonde had includes a neck lift.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> I hate my hands sometimes.  They certainly show your age.  I saw on tv somewhere that women are getting injections in the hands to make them appear younger.


Yes!, lot of women get injections in their hands to make them look more youthful. Kris Jenner is one of them


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> According to a twitter post, Erika invested in that "business" started by Rinna's daughters:
> 
> View attachment 5179676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179677


Rinna must be keeping her mouth shut because that business flopped SO BADLY and EJ could drag her about that...but hasn't (yet) because she's gonna need her 157K back someday when the feds aren't looking.


----------



## Lavendera

Aging is inevitable for all of us and the secret is doing the best with what we have, and accepting the changes. How lucky we are to be able to age in the first place! Many people sadly don’t get that opportunity.

I don’t think plastic surgery should be normalized or seen as necessary for everyone and “Hollywood” is at fault. Plastic surgery taken to extremes is scary. And ethical plastic surgeons should be turning away droves of people, instead of taking their money.

It is especially sad seeing young women doing so much to themselves instead of appreciating their youthful beauty. When young people get too many procedures, it makes them look aged.


----------



## castortroy666

Lavendera said:


> Aging is inevitable for all of us and the secret is doing the best with what we have, and accepting the changes. How lucky we are to be able to age in the first place! Many people sadly don’t get that opportunity.
> 
> I don’t think plastic surgery should be normalized or seen as necessary for everyone and “Hollywood” is at fault. Plastic surgery taken to extremes is scary. And ethical plastic surgeons should be turning away droves of people, instead of taking their money.
> 
> It is especially sad seeing young women doing so much to themselves instead of appreciating their youthful beauty. When young people get too many procedures, it makes them look aged.


Its tragic when 20-30 year olds gets way to many things done. They just end up having that gold digger/trophy wife look, that can be anything from 20-60 years old. There is no need to rush into that category. They do everything to avoid to look natural with a few lines/wrinkles and go totally overboard.


----------



## LemonDrop

My hands started getting veiny around age 40. I make more effort now to cover them in SPF. I stick to botox and face fillers. My hands will definitely age past my face but I am trying to do small things to keep me youthful. Not everything. You start trying to fix everything then you start to look overdone. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## doni

I find it a kind of fitting commentary on our times when two young daughters are having cosmetic procedures so as to resemble their mother more


----------



## castortroy666

doni said:


> I find it a kind of fitting commentary on our times when two young daughters are having cosmetic procedures so as to resemble their mother more


Its a shame, Lisa Rinna was stunning in her younger days, with the natural lips. She does not look like the same person anymore. She looked just like her daughters, before they started doing their lips


----------



## purseinsanity

caramelize126 said:


> Agreed. Does anyone know what else kyle might have had done besides the nosejobs(s)? Most of the women on these shows ruin their looks with plastic surgery but Kyle looks fantastic.
> 
> Kathy on the other hand... shes on her way to look like Jocelyn Wildenstein


She's had veneers...she was public about it.  My guess is the dentist did them for free in exchange for the promotion!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I hate my hands sometimes.  They certainly show your age.  I saw on tv somewhere that women are getting injections in the hands to make them appear younger.


Yep!  Every time I look down at my hands now, I see my mother's hands staring back at me.  It's a little unnerving!  It's very hard to hide your real age on your hands, chest and neck!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> According to a twitter post, Erika invested in that "business" started by Rinna's daughters:
> 
> View attachment 5179676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179677


Well, that was money well invested/spent.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wait. Erika invested 157k to Rinna’s lazy daughters?! At least Rinna hustles. The younger one just lounges on Scott Disicks jock all day.


----------



## Volvomom

He's so odd, gross, creepy.....   What does he do for work??????


----------



## meluvs2shop

Volvomom said:


> He's so odd, gross, creepy.....   *What does he do for work??????*


Right!
I wondered the same thing. Like who pays whom for child support? Or they don’t bother with that bc they are so rich? I assume he’s on PMK payroll.


----------



## lulilu

Volvomom said:


> He's so odd, gross, creepy.....   What does he do for work??????


I think he is one of those "celebrities" who get paid to attend parties.


----------



## Volvomom

Are you kidding me..... WTF


----------



## haute okole

Allisonfaye said:


> Personally, I would be thrilled if they could do something with necks. I remember Susan Lucci, who had a million facelifts, had the face of a 40 year and the neck of a 70 year old.


There is something you can do for necks.  Bernice Cohen at Ava Shamban in Beverly Hills does filler.  Dr. Ava has been our family Dermatologist for over ten years and not likely taking new patients.  I think Bernice takes new patients.  Her public IG is themasterinjector.


----------



## Abba13

LemonDrop said:


> My hands started getting veiny around age 40. I make more effort now to cover them in SPF. I stick to botox and face fillers. My hands will definitely age past my face but I am trying to do small things to keep me youthful. Not everything. You start trying to fix everything then you start to look overdone. You can't have it both ways.


What kind of fillers?  I've 'kinda' been thinking about Belafil, made an appointment, then chickened out.


----------



## baghagg

I'm unaware of neck fillers per sé, but I am aware of neck Botox; it's sometimes referred to as Nefertiti Lift.  A doctor or NP injects Botox strategically into areas of the lower (under) jaw and neck (platysma bands) to smoothen the area.


----------



## haute okole

baghagg said:


> I'm unaware of neck fillers per sé, but I am aware of neck Botox; it's sometimes referred to as Nefertiti Lift.  A doctor or NP injects Botox strategically into areas of the lower (under) jaw and neck (platysma bands) to smoothen the area.


If you go to her IG page, she shows what she uses because she is a trainer to other injectors.  It looks brutal.  In one post she uses Sculptra.


----------



## castortroy666

Volvomom said:


> He's so odd, gross, creepy.....   What does he do for work??????


I remember he inherited something like 20 million dollars from his parents when they passed away a few years back. He came from some money as well. He started flipping houses a few years ago, and he is also have, or had a car business dealership that bought and sold exotic cars.


----------



## Volvomom

castortroy666 said:


> I remember he inherited something like 20 million dollars from his parents when they passed away a few years back. He came from some money as well. He started flipping houses a few years ago, and he is also have, or had a car business dealership that bought and sold exotic cars.


Oh okay......then that makes sense.   I legit thought he was a dead beat wanna be.... LoL


----------



## castortroy666

Volvomom said:


> Oh okay......then that makes sense.   I legit thought he was a dead beat wanna be.... LoL


I would say he has 99 problems/issues, but money aint one of them!


----------



## Volvomom

Hysterical


----------



## Chanel4Eva

And he’s clearly not over Kourtney. Amelia needs to move on..









						Scott Disick Mocks Kourtney Kardashian to Her other Ex, Younes
					

Scott Disick's attempt to mock Kourtney Kardashian with another one of her exes really backfired.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## swags

Chanel4Eva said:


> And he’s clearly not over Kourtney. Amelia needs to move on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Disick Mocks Kourtney Kardashian to Her other Ex, Younes
> 
> 
> Scott Disick's attempt to mock Kourtney Kardashian with another one of her exes really backfired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I read that last night and thought how odd the whole thing is. These  creepy men are appealing?


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> I read that last night and thought how odd the whole thing is. These  creepy men are appealing?


They are famous and rich, women seem to like it these days, its a trend. Why Sofia Richie ever got involved with Disick is a mystery to me. She already has the family name and money, beautiful and young. What kind of daddy issues is going on there?


----------



## swags

castortroy666 said:


> They are famous and rich, women seem to like it these days, its a trend. Why Sofia Richie ever got involved with Disick is a mystery to me. She already has the family name and money, beautiful and young. What kind of daddy issues is going on there?


The one Kourtney is dating, Travis Barker, I get he was part of Blink 182 but I dont get the appeal. The tattoos are distracting and he looks like he weighs 120 pounds. Sorry, this isn’t RHOBH related.
Back to that, maybe Rinna will get Disick to make an appearance on Housewives at her house. Harry could make his bolognese and they can all pretend to eat.


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> The one Kourtney is dating, Travis Barker, I get he was part of Blink 182 but I dont get the appeal. The tattoos are distracting and he looks like he weighs 120 pounds. Sorry, this isn’t RHOBH related.
> Back to that, maybe Rinna will get Disick to make an appearance on Housewives at her house. Harry could make his bolognese and they can all pretend to eat.


Maybe she is rebelling, is she also trying to get Scott jealous? They are also longtime friends for years so maybe she see pass the tattoos or find them attractive even.

Im sure Rinna have been begging Scott to appear on the show, she has probably said she would do anything he requested, and I mean ANYTHING


----------



## SouthTampa

swags said:


> The one Kourtney is dating, Travis Barker, I get he was part of Blink 182 but I dont get the appeal. The tattoos are distracting and he looks like he weighs 120 pounds. Sorry, this isn’t RHOBH related.
> Back to that, maybe Rinna will get Disick to make an appearance on Housewives at her house. Harry could make his bolognese and they can all pretend to eat.


I remember a brunch scene a couple years ago and Rinnas mother ordered french toast and ate it!    The other ladies just looked at her in amazement.    You would have thought she was shooting up heroin at the table.


----------



## castortroy666

SouthTampa said:


> I remember a brunch scene a couple years ago and Rinnas mother ordered french toast and ate it!    The other ladies just looked at her in amazement.    You would have thought she was shooting up heroin at the table.


That was nothing compared to Taylor eating the Cotton candy in las Vegas


----------



## purseinsanity

SouthTampa said:


> I remember a brunch scene a couple years ago and Rinnas mother ordered french toast and ate it!    The other ladies just looked at her in amazement.    You would have thought she was shooting up heroin at the table.


And Lois looks DAMN GOOD, and she's what like in her late 80s or early 90s?  I remember Rinna and her daughters getting IV potions with Lois there and Rinna said Lois just shakes her head and doesn't understand WTF they're doing.


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> That was nothing compared to Taylor eating the Cotton candy in las Vegas


That was actually gross.  She looked like she was doing something sexual to the cotton candy!


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> That was actually gross.  She looked like she was doing something sexual to the cotton candy!


Thats one of my fav moments of all time on any housewife franchise   That mouth is so big, and she is so good at what shes doing


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> Thats one of my fav moments of all time on any housewife franchise   That mouth is so big, and she is so good at what shes doing


Rinna's lips got nothin' on hers!  Her mouth actually reminded me of a horse's.


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> Rinna's lips got nothin' on hers!  Her mouth actually reminded me of a horse's.


Do you remember when someone fed Taylor a cake and her mouth opened up like 8 inches? She could eat a slice of cake in one mouthfull!


----------



## castortroy666

OK, the quality sucks, but this is a treat:


----------



## swags

Season one was on last week and I got sucked in. I forgot how odd Russell was, how good a villain Camille was and how neither Taylor nor Camille knew what was coming their way.


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> Season one was on last week and I got sucked in. I forgot how odd Russell was, how good a villain Camille was and how neither Taylor nor Camille knew what was coming their way.


I binged season 1-4 a few weeks ago, best entertainment ever. Russell gave me serial killer vibes


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sutton has Erika figured out and Erika is triggered


----------



## baghagg

Glitterandstuds said:


> Sutton has Erika figured out and Erika is triggered


1000%%✓


----------



## haute okole

Erika needs to fire her PR and attorney.  Her Poor Erika tactic is a big fail. “Come On. Look at my f....Ing life.  What are you doing to me?”  Oh boo effing hooo!  She is in a brand new Range Rover, still wearing diamonds and flying in private planes.  Let us not forget the real victims.


----------



## Jayne1

Allisonfaye said:


> Personally, I would be thrilled if they could do something with necks. I remember Susan Lucci, who had a million facelifts, had the face of a 40 year and the neck of a 70 year old.


Lucci was stick-thin with implants and I always thought her neck just looked scrawny with absolutely no fat anywhere and it really showed in her neck.


----------



## swags

Why are they so scared of Erika? iSutton spoke up but then backed down, Kyle supposedly had some questions but chose to throw Sutton under the bus. I don’t know what Dorit is trying to do. Rinna is an ass kisser. They all end up comforting her even Garcelle.


----------



## zooba

Scenes with Kyle and MO celebrating were cringe worthy. 
Erika is one shallow person to ask Dorit to look at the "mess" that is her life. Seriously?!


----------



## LemonDrop

swags said:


> Season one was on last week and I got sucked in. I forgot how odd Russell was, how good a villain Camille was and how neither Taylor nor Camille knew what was coming their way.





castortroy666 said:


> I binged season 1-4 a few weeks ago, best entertainment ever. Russell gave me serial killer vibes


this is a fun idea !!


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> this is a fun idea !!


Mansions, fashion, cars and the best drama ever  The early seasons had that inspirational luxury it lost a few years after, and that no other housewife franchise can match either.


----------



## starrynite_87

Dorit really thinks she’s on the same level as Kathy Hilton. I’m so over Erika and these fake tears anytime anyone questions her. She’s clearly upset that Sutton isn’t buying her bs; she can’t claim that Sutton was being a bad friend, when she offered to loan her money to help her out until she received her settlement.


----------



## zooba

I'm eating Caviar pie and wearing clothing and jewels that are out of reach by the vast majority of the population.  Look at me, Dorit.

Tone deaf.  She's playing her exit plan and probably has been from the first episode with panty gate.

I watched the episode where Kyle confronted Kim in the car- she's always been a mean girl for lack of a better term so her handling of Sutton during Erika's theatrics was true to form.

At this point, I am questioning why I watch these shows. I do like to look at beautiful things, homes, bags, jewelry and food. But is the reality show a valid format any longer in our lifestyles? It seemed like this season had so much prop placement especially at Kyle's desert home that it felt like a sinking ship season


----------



## TC1

When are these women going to stop confiding in Kyle? LOL she always just turns around and tells the person being gossiped about. She's learned over the years to prod without personally trashing someone, just letting them ramble to her. She's loving this HBIC role.


----------



## lulilu

Apparently, there is another company with the same name as the one Rinna's daughters started.  So it is POSSIBLE that the money did not go to them.   IDK

Personally, I think Erika's threat to all of them that she will remember who was against her is witness intimidation.  She has to know that any of them can be called to deposition.  If I was the lawyer, I'd certainly ask if their testimony was impacted by her threats.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> Apparently, there is another company with the same name as the one Rinna's daughters started.  So it is POSSIBLE that the money did not go to them.   IDK
> 
> Personally, I think Erika's threat to all of them that she will remember who was against her is witness intimidation.  She has to know that any of them can be called to deposition.  If I was the lawyer, I'd certainly ask if their testimony was impacted by her threats.


I saw that..it's some sort of a media company? well...Rinna is acting like her hands aren't clean, so we'll see.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> When are these women going to stop confiding in Kyle? LOL she always just turns around and tells the person being gossiped about. She's learned over the years to prod without personally trashing someone, just letting them ramble to her. She's loving this HBIC role.


Kyle is the slimiest of them all (not counting Erika's alleged criminality).  She has always encouraged others to "attack" someone and then pretend innocence.  I wouldn't trust her ever.


----------



## starrynite_87

TC1 said:


> When are these women going to stop confiding in Kyle? LOL she always just turns around and tells the person being gossiped about. She's learned over the years to prod without personally trashing someone, just letting them ramble to her. She's loving this HBIC role.


I was team Kyle season 1, as the franchise has gone on I'm realizing more and more that Camille was right about her.


----------



## pjhm

Kyle berates others of "not being honest" if they don't tell her the entire story, yet she pardons Erika. 
Had to love it last night when Sutton mentioned the bizarre ankle story to which Erika replied "No one knows....."


----------



## Materielgrrl

Glitterandstuds said:


> Sutton has Erika figured out and Erika is triggered



Nobody knew who she was….

A woman from a small "town" who married her high school sweetheart who became a banker and hedge fund manager and made millions.  She's probably seen "friends" go down in flames over similar types of fraud.  Oh, and who is surviving her own post-divorce but secured the bag after assets were distributed?  Sutton

She's quirky and may not be the most brilliant housewife but she's the one with the most recent experience in how much forensics will be required to look through Tom's assets and both of their spending, accounts and financial transactions.

I'm not here for the group coming for Erica, just that she needs to come clean about things or take a break from the show. not a platform you want to appeal to the jury of public opinion.  Who did that ever go well for on a RH franchise?


----------



## rockhollow

the thing is that Erika wants it both ways. She wants to use the HW show as a platform to get her story across, and then doesn't want to discuss anything.
Yes, Sutton has her number. As mentioned she has just gone through a complicated divorce, and she has learned what need to be done.
To me, Erika just keep looking more and more guilty of a cover up the more she talks.

I bet Kathy is pissed that all this is going on at her dinner party.

And again, all the ladies have lots to say when Erika is not around, but clam up tight once they are in her presence.

I hate all the swearing that Erika feels the need to use.

Another week and I am going to say something nice about Kyle.  
I liked her anniversary dinner. 
I like her and Mo together.


----------



## Lavendera

The way Erica is acting poor me and cursing and trying to intimidate people is not a good look. She has always been hard and cold.
It’s disgusting the way the other women especially Kyle last night are throwing Sutton under the bus. Sutton seems to be the only one with a brain in her head about this situation.


----------



## castortroy666

Lavendera said:


> The way Erica is acting poor me and cursing and trying to intimidate people is not a good look. She has always been hard and cold.
> It’s disgusting the way the other women are throwing Sutton under the bus. Sutton seems to be the only one with a brain in her head about this situation.


Shes not cold, shes inherently cold


----------



## TC1

Kathy's staff were beyond stunned at the behaviour of these women   Rinna looked like some 80's hair/fashion nightmare


----------



## elle-mo

I loved it when Kathy said that she should've let Dorit talk.


----------



## starrynite_87

I do have to agree with Dorit.... we’d all love to live like Kathy Hilton


----------



## castortroy666

starrynite_87 said:


> I do have to agree with Dorit.... we’d all love to live like Kathy Hilton
> View attachment 5182229


I loved when Kathy said; Whatever Dorit likes to do, fashion or whatever, I like to it with my table decorations


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> Kathy's staff were beyond stunned at the behaviour of these women   Rinna looked like some 80's hair/fashion nightmare


Started off as a gorgeous dinner party, but if the women stayed civil, Bravo would not have had any drama; sure producers pushed the acrimony. Hope Kathy handed them the bill.


----------



## rockhollow

It was obviously a butler hired for the dinner, but I did chuckle that he didn't know who Kyle was 

I think little Kathy was going to sit where Rinna sat, and then changed her mind at the last moment. I bet she was sad she'd left her bell there and Rinna went wild with it.
Kathy wants nothing to do with Erika - she only lightly participates in any conversation where Erika is concerned - we got Kathy's opinion when she said 'she doesn't know her'.

Got to love that Kathy can't just serve a bit of caviar - she had to have a whole pie made with it.


----------



## Jayne1

Ericka may be living the poor life, but she still has someone do do her hair and makeup, so there's a budget for that.  

Unless all those makeup people that she lavished any amount they asked for are giving her freebies.


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> Ericka may be living the poor life, but she still has someone do do her hair and makeup, so there's a budget for that.
> 
> Unless all those makeup people that she lavished any amount they asked for are giving her freebies.


The glam squad is still working for her, not full time but quite a lot. They are supposedly close friends even now, maybe they think this all will be over soon. They probably like to be on her good side, so if the money comes back they can leech off her once again.


----------



## LemonDrop

Lavendera said:


> The way Erica is acting poor me and cursing and trying to intimidate people is not a good look. She has always been hard and cold.
> *It’s disgusting the way the other women especially Kyle last night are throwing Sutton under the bus*. Sutton seems to be the only one with a brain in her head about this situation.



I agree. Sutton tried multiple times to speak to Erika. She was mostly stopped in her tracks by Erika and interrupted multiple times by Dorit, Garcelle and Kyle. She was never given the opportunity to say the things she told Kyle that she was going to say. She wasn't given much of an opportunity to speak. At least that's how it appeared with the editing.


----------



## 336

Erika had MULTIPLE opportunities to at least pretend to care about the victims, and nearly everyone has asked her about it but she's gotten defensive and angry each time which only digs her into a deeper hole.

Rinna's laugh is painful to listen to. NOTHING is actually that funny!


----------



## castortroy666

336 said:


> Erika had MULTIPLE opportunities to at least pretend to care about the victims, and nearly everyone has asked her about it but she's gotten defensive and angry each time which only digs her into a deeper hole.
> 
> Rinna's laugh is painful to listen to. NOTHING is actually that funny!


Thats right, this is not the first time she gives a damn. Garcelle even asked her flat out if she had any sympathy for the victims the last time, but she really dont care to voice her opinion. Dont her "people" or the glam squad at least tell her to give a fake apology at least, so she can look good? Whats the point of having this show and cameras around if she dont want to help her own case?


----------



## pjhm

castortroy666 said:


> The glam squad is still working for her, not full time but quite a lot. They are supposedly close friends even now, maybe they think this all will be over soon. They probably like to be on her good side, so if the money comes back they can leech off her once again.


Wonder how the glam squad will dress her up when she takes the witness stand, will she look matronly or as a school marm.....we might not recognize her.


----------



## Materielgrrl

which court day face will the glam squad give us






But not this one:


----------



## Abba13

baghagg said:


> I'm unaware of neck fillers per sé, but I am aware of neck Botox; it's sometimes referred to as Nefertiti Lift.  A doctor or NP injects Botox strategically into areas of the lower (under) jaw and neck (platysma bands) to smoothen the area.


Neck Botox!  Wow.....so much to learn.  Will have to do more research.  Or, maybe I'll leave well enough alone....or not....why not?....dunno.  I argue with myself a lot.  

Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## 336

"What about me? What about my life?" It still looks amazing. You're having dinner at Kathy Hiltons house and you live in a large house and drive a RR and still have diamonds and jewellery, designer clothes. You have an ageing ex husband who you left and enough money to get your nails done without worrying about where your next meal is going to come from. I think you're doing just fine, Erika.


----------



## LemonDrop

I am getting tired of the Erika is so brave, single tear, she's not so brave, what about poor me, I'm gonna be fine shtick.

Best part of last nights episode was Kathy letting out a huge sigh, off camera, during her dinner party.


----------



## castortroy666

pjhm said:


> Wonder how the glam squad will dress her up when she takes the witness stand, will she look matronly or as a school marm.....we might not recognize her.


Im guessing a Sandy Olsson from Grease costume, with hair, makeup, outfit, everything. Serving us 70s realness with the pink and yellow innocent school girl look.


----------



## castortroy666

PK chilling at home in his hoodie and sneakers looks like someone dressed up their dad or grandfather.


----------



## castortroy666

OMG when Garcelle tried to wipe Erikas tears,  and Erika was escaping with that neck movement


----------



## Allisonfaye

Lavendera said:


> The way Erica is acting poor me and cursing and trying to intimidate people is not a good look. She has always been hard and cold.
> It’s disgusting the way the other women especially Kyle last night are throwing Sutton under the bus. Sutton seems to be the only one with a brain in her head about this situation.



Completely agree and I know exactly what is going on in Erika's head when they say they support her and she says they are not/will not. She knows at some point, her involvement will come out and they will scatter like rats on the Titanic. She's not saying anything because the only thing TO say is that she is guilty.


----------



## Allisonfaye

TC1 said:


> Kathy's staff were beyond stunned at the behaviour of these women   *Rinna looked like some 80's hair/fashion nightmare*



OMG!! I KNOW. WHAT was she thinking?


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Completely agree and I know exactly what is going on in Erika's head when they say they support her and she says they are not/will not. She knows at some point, her involvement will come out and they will scatter like rats on the Titanic. She's not saying anything because the only thing TO say is that she is guilty.


I cannot wait for this to unfold.


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Kathy's staff were beyond stunned at the behaviour of these women   Rinna looked like some 80's hair/fashion nightmare


God, Kathys 10 butlers or whatever are so classy, one of them even complimented Rinna on her look, and made her day. They are old school. But my favorite butler is still Camilles/Fosters butler from the early seasons. I wonder if he is still alive?


----------



## Allisonfaye

starrynite_87 said:


> I do have to agree with Dorit.... we’d all love to live like Kathy Hilton
> View attachment 5182229



Dorit is so jealous. She wants Kathy's life for sure. Or rather, her money.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Dorit is so jealous. She wants Kathy's life for sure. Or rather, her money.


I feel Dorit is like a crazy obsessed fan of Kathy, not far from a restraining order. Her affection for Kathy is so forced and fake, she really loves her status and what it can do for her. If Kathy asked for a kidney, Dorit would not hesitate! She would def take a bullet for her as well   I dont think the "friendship" goes both ways though


----------



## Allisonfaye

BTW, does anyone remember a connection of any kind that Erika had to any of these women when she first got on this show? DH and were trying to recall if any of them were remotely connected to her but I couldn't recall. I am guessing Tom used his connections to get her on.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> BTW, does anyone remember a connection of any kind that Erika had to any of these women when she first got on this show? DH and were trying to recall if any of them were remotely connected to her but I couldn't recall. I am guessing Tom used his connections to get her on.


Erika was a really close friend of Yolanda Foster, I remember Erika defended her several times on the show and had her back.


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> Erika was a really close friend of Yolanda Foster, I remember Erika defended her several times on the show and had her back.



Oh, right. Now I remember. Yolanda sure can pick em.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Oh, right. Now I remember. Yolanda sure can pick em.


Yep sweet gals and their sweet husbands


----------



## purseinsanity

Lavendera said:


> The way Erica is acting poor me and cursing and trying to intimidate people is not a good look. She has always been hard and cold.
> It’s disgusting the way the other women especially Kyle last night are throwing Sutton under the bus. Sutton seems to be the only one with a brain in her head about this situation.


Erika is auditioning to be the new lead for Mob Wives


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> Erika is auditioning to be the new lead for Mob Wives


loooooooool


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> OK, the quality sucks, but this is a treat:



It had been quite some time since I’d actually seen that, so my memory had toned it down quite a bit.  Thanks for being the cringe to the forefront!


----------



## starrynite_87

rockhollow said:


> It was obviously a butler hired for the dinner, but I did chuckle that he didn't know who Kyle was
> 
> I think little Kathy was going to sit where Rinna sat, and then changed her mind at the last moment. I bet she was sad she'd left her bell there and Rinna went wild with it.
> Kathy wants nothing to do with Erika - she only lightly participates in any conversation where Erika is concerned - we got Kathy's opinion when she said 'she doesn't know her'.
> 
> Got to love that Kathy can't just serve a bit of caviar - she had to have a whole pie made with it.


I don't think he was hired for the show, I think it speaks to the fact that Kyle and Kathy haven't really had much of a relationship over the past 10 years. After seeing the way she operates on this show, I truly understand why Kathy and Kim wanted nothing to do with her.


----------



## Allisonfaye

starrynite_87 said:


> I don't think he was hired for the show, I think it speaks to the fact that Kyle and Kathy haven't really had much of a relationship over the past 10 years. After seeing the way she operates on this show, I truly understand why Kathy and Kim wanted nothing to do with her.



I don't know what the issues with Kathy were but I wouldn't conclude the issues with Kim are all Kyle's fault. Kim has a substance abuse problem. She's a mean drunk. It's hard to have a relationship with someone like that.


----------



## rockhollow

Tom's law firm was representing a case that dealt with a lottery ticket winning. A daughter and her parents were arguing over who was entitled to the lottery winnings of a ticket they bought together. Tom's firm was representing the parents, and the firms attorney fees would be a cut taken out of the lottery winnings if the parents won the case. The parents won but instead of the attorney fees just going to attorneys who were fighting the case, Erika and Tom's daughter both got cheques as well.

_"The settlement called for Erika Girardi and Jaqueline Lira each to receive $34,684 in 2012, and then $26,000 annually from 2013 to 2025, totaling about $745,000".

And apparently Erika is fighting to keep these funds, somehow believing the funds are her's.
How can she do this and then tell us she doesn't know where the missing funds are._


----------



## LemonDrop

rockhollow said:


> Tom's law firm was representing a case that dealt with a lottery ticket winning. A daughter and her parents were arguing over who was entitled to the lottery winnings of a ticket they bought together. Tom's firm was representing the parents, and the firms attorney fees would be a cut taken out of the lottery winnings if the parents won the case. The parents won but instead of the attorney fees just going to attorneys who were fighting the case, Erika and Tom's daughter both got cheques as well.
> 
> _"The settlement called for Erika Girardi and Jaqueline Lira each to receive $34,684 in 2012, and then $26,000 annually from 2013 to 2025, totaling about $745,000".
> 
> And apparently Erika is fighting to keep these funds, somehow believing the funds are her's.
> How can she do this and then tell us she doesn't know where the missing funds are._


This is the case I always reference when there is chatter that Erika didn't know what Tom was doing. I recall reading for some legal or ethical reason the lawyers couldn't take the yearly payout from the lottery commission. So both Tom and his partner funneled the money through their wives. At some point, over the years, little things like this have to stand out as shadiness.


----------



## pjhm

LemonDrop said:


> This is the case I always reference when there is chatter that Erika didn't know what Tom was doing. I recall reading for some legal or ethical reason the lawyers couldn't take the yearly payout from the lottery commission. So both Tom and his partner funneled the money through their wives. At some point, over the years, little things like this have to stand out as shadiness.


I read that too and wondered why the two of them aren’t already wearing orange jump suits....guess he owned so many judges they left him alone......? In any event, the day of reckoning is coming....


----------



## zooba

Andy Cohen is still controlling the show and Erika.  I'm assuming she is under some form of gag order/contractual silence for the show. If it was me ( and it would never be me) I would be out vaccuming the furniture at some very visible charity and telling all my side of the story. Maybe even a little swinging of a hammer at a habitat house. 

But, she is not and the attorney is the one poking the bear from Twitter to react.  Letting Andy Cohen and the production team to get another trinket for WWHL.

On the flip side- those wedding dresses were lovely in a flashy bride with a fabulous a$$ kind of way


----------



## Allisonfaye

rockhollow said:


> Tom's law firm was representing a case that dealt with a lottery ticket winning. A daughter and her parents were arguing over who was entitled to the lottery winnings of a ticket they bought together. Tom's firm was representing the parents, and the firms attorney fees would be a cut taken out of the lottery winnings if the parents won the case. The parents won but instead of the attorney fees just going to attorneys who were fighting the case, Erika and Tom's daughter both got cheques as well.
> 
> _"The settlement called for Erika Girardi and Jaqueline Lira each to receive $34,684 in 2012, and then $26,000 annually from 2013 to 2025, totaling about $745,000".
> 
> And apparently Erika is fighting to keep these funds, somehow believing the funds are her's.
> How can she do this and then tell us she doesn't know where the missing funds are._


nm


----------



## starrynite_87

Allison Faye said:


> I don't know what the issues with Kathy were but I wouldn't conclude the issues with Kim are all Kyle's fault. Kim has a substance abuse problem. She's a mean drunk. It's hard to have a relationship with someone like that.


I know that both Kathy and Kim were upset with and not speaking to Kyle because of her tv show. She kind of touched on it last season when Kim and Brandi had stopped by.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Allisonfaye said:


> BTW, does anyone remember a connection of any kind that Erika had to any of these women when she first got on this show? DH and were trying to recall if any of them were remotely connected to her but I couldn't recall. I am guessing Tom used his connections to get her on.





castortroy666 said:


> Erika was a really close friend of Yolanda Foster, I remember Erika defended her several times on the show and had her back.



Most of these women are not actually friends...new cast members are introduced that way but it's part of a producer fabricated story line.


----------



## elle-mo

Kathy is the smartest and playing her 'friend' role well.  She is the fly on the wall that we wish we were. Passively absorbed.


----------



## beekmanhill

My first impression of Kathy is from the documentary on Paris.  Paris was placed in a psychiatric boarding school in Utah, taken in the middle of the night from her room in the Hilton home.  All of her allegations of abuse have been shown to be true.  The documentary interviewed Kathy who was cold as ice, seemingly had no sympathy or guilt at all.  She could pass for Erika in her scenes.  So I don't buy the quirky, silly Kathy as portrayed on the show.  

I wonder if Crystal will return next year.  I thought she showed so much potential but it all fizzled out.  She doesn't seem to participate at all in the group settings.  When she said she loves to entertain a lot I was surprised because usually entertaining is associated with a more gregarious personality.    Maybe she just needs another year to blossom the way Sutton has.

Sutton has turned out to be my favorite.  I wish she'd switch designers though.  I don't think Dolce and Gabbana are doing her any favors.   

I wonder how they will handle Erika next year.  Her woes can't be the focus of every episode but what else does she have. She can't be shown engaging in expensive activities.  There will be increasingly awkward situations between her and other cast members.  She is just so unlikable I'd rather they didn't bring her back.  Plus I'm sick of her tacky wardrobe and makeup.     

I really enjoyed the series this year.  I gave up NY a few episodes in and tried Potomac but couldn't get into it.  Course they did have real life drama to show which helped a lot.  NY had so many concocted situations that just didn't pan out and were excruciatingly boring.


----------



## floatinglili

I hope Crystal doesn’t come back. She seems so incredibly corporate to me that she seems boring and contrived. It has been interesting to diversify the cast. Surely there is a more fun Asian ethnicity  person to be found. ?? (Sorry if this sounds cheeky).
I would really enjoy having more creative people on this show. I wonder how Anna Shay from Bling Empire would go?
Sutton fits that bill for me for creative - we know now that her creative life and story is very interesting and i would like to learn more about her life.
I actually love her fashion, the brightness and beauty offer so much in general lifestyle and art / cultural terms. 
Like Sutton, I appreciate fashion beyond going for the slimming, the flattering, the power look, the sexy.
Beauty, joy, fun, exuberance, light- heartedness in fashion is appreciated by her - and I like that!


----------



## castortroy666

elle-mo said:


> Kathy is the smartest and playing her 'friend' role well.  She is the fly on the wall that we wish we were. Passively absorbed.


You could not be more right.



floatinglili said:


> I hope Crystal doesn’t come back. She seems so incredibly corporate to me that she seems boring and contrived. It has been interesting to diversify the cast. Surely there is a more fun Asian ethnicity  person to be found. ?? (Sorry if this sounds cheeky).
> I would really enjoy having more creative people on this show. I wonder how Anna Shay from Bling Empire would go?
> Sutton fits that bill for me for creative - we know now that her creative life and story is very interesting and i would like to learn more about her life.
> I actually love her fashion, the brightness and beauty offer so much in general lifestyle and art / cultural terms.
> Like Sutton, I appreciate fashion beyond going for the slimming, the flattering, the power look, the sexy.
> Beauty, joy, fun, exuberance, light- heartedness in fashion is appreciated by her - and I like that!


Crystal is too boring, yes. I feel like im back in school and she is one of my teachers. Not what im looking for on this show. She is not rich enough either, to keep me interested.



beekmanhill said:


> My first impression of Kathy is from the documentary on Paris.  Paris was placed in a psychiatric boarding school in Utah, taken in the middle of the night from her room in the Hilton home.  All of her allegations of abuse have been shown to be true.  The documentary interviewed Kathy who was cold as ice, seemingly had no sympathy or guilt at all.  She could pass for Erika in her scenes.  So I don't buy the quirky, silly Kathy as portrayed on the show.
> 
> I wonder if Crystal will return next year.  I thought she showed so much potential but it all fizzled out.  She doesn't seem to participate at all in the group settings.  When she said she loves to entertain a lot I was surprised because usually entertaining is associated with a more gregarious personality.    Maybe she just needs another year to blossom the way Sutton has.
> 
> Sutton has turned out to be my favorite.  I wish she'd switch designers though.  I don't think Dolce and Gabbana are doing her any favors.
> 
> I wonder how they will handle Erika next year.  Her woes can't be the focus of every episode but what else does she have. She can't be shown engaging in expensive activities.  There will be increasingly awkward situations between her and other cast members.  She is just so unlikable I'd rather they didn't bring her back.  Plus I'm sick of her tacky wardrobe and makeup.
> 
> I really enjoyed the series this year.  I gave up NY a few episodes in and tried Potomac but couldn't get into it.  Course they did have real life drama to show which helped a lot.  NY had so many concocted situations that just didn't pan out and were excruciatingly boring.


Thats right about Kathy. People seeing her for the first time on this show, she is this goofy clown that seems a little "slow" almost, that couldnt hurt a fly. But she strikes me as a very intelligent and cold woman. 

I saw an interview where she was asked about the Utah school again recently, and her eyes were empty just staring, and she said; "Well, we were told that she was fine at the time", then continued to talk about bags and shoes again.


----------



## lulilu

I read House of Hilton years ago.  Kathy and Rick are not nice people and were horrible parents.  The girls were left with housekeepers while they partied and traveled.  I know there were business reasons for her cutting off Kyle, but she acts very cold about that too, placing it entirely on Kyle and her movie.  No mention of Mo leaving the Hilton real estate company and stealing clients.  (If Kyle's knowledge of The Agency and its business ever becomes an issue, Kyle was there when Mo started it and always refers to it as "our" business, even though she has become a lady who lunches.)


----------



## castortroy666

lulilu said:


> I read House of Hilton years ago.  Kathy and Rick are not nice people and were horrible parents.  The girls were left with housekeepers while they partied and traveled.  I know there were business reasons for her cutting off Kyle, but she acts very cold about that too, placing it entirely on Kyle and her movie.  No mention of Mo leaving the Hilton real estate company and stealing clients.  (If Kyle's knowledge of The Agency and its business ever becomes an issue, Kyle was there when Mo started it and always refers to it as "our" business, even though she has become a lady who lunches.)


Thats so weird about Kyle, when she says things like that. She also says when "we" started this business, like she did anything? She is not a broker, not even a secretary in that company.


----------



## lulilu

castortroy666 said:


> Thats so weird about Kyle, when she says things like that. She also says when "we" started this business, like she did anything? She is not a broker, not even a secretary in that company.


It makes me wonder if she has her broker's license.  Two of the girls work there too I think.


----------



## castortroy666

lulilu said:


> It makes me wonder if she has her broker's license.  Two of the girls work there too I think.


Yes, the daughters are probably brokers, she says they are killing it in the agency, I remember one of them working there in season 5, (rewatching it currently) that was the oldest probably.


----------



## beekmanhill

floatinglili said:


> I hope Crystal doesn’t come back. She seems so incredibly corporate to me that she seems boring and contrived. It has been interesting to diversify the cast. Surely there is a more fun Asian ethnicity  person to be found. ?? (Sorry if this sounds cheeky).
> I would really enjoy having more creative people on this show. I wonder how Anna Shay from Bling Empire would go?
> Sutton fits that bill for me for creative - we know now that her creative life and story is very interesting and i would like to learn more about her life.
> I actually love her fashion, the brightness and beauty offer so much in general lifestyle and art / cultural terms.
> Like Sutton, I appreciate fashion beyond going for the slimming, the flattering, the power look, the sexy.
> Beauty, joy, fun, exuberance, light- heartedness in fashion is appreciated by her - and I like that!



I like Sutton's clothes objectively, but not on her.  I like fashion for fun too.  I in fact love the way Dorit dresses.  A lot of people make fun of her all one designer look.  She is over the top with her designer outfits, but I think she carries it off and she looks great in it and it is a hoot.  

I think you can pair fun looks with looking good, and I don't think Sutton does it, except on the very rare occasion.  That red dress in her TH's looked fabulous.  This dress and others like it looked great too:


----------



## Allisonfaye

lulilu said:


> It makes me wonder if she has her broker's license.  Two of the girls work there too I think.



Yes, when I was looking at her house, their daughter was the listing agent.


----------



## bisbee

I actually like Crystal and hope she continues.  I like having an Asian woman on the show, and I appreciate her reserved manner of speaking, her taste in clothing and I think she is beautiful.  I also think she is wealthier than she might appear.

I also like Sutton…she is hardly the “country bumpkin” she was made out to be.  Did she come from money?  If not, she seems to have made one hell of a divorce settlement.


----------



## beekmanhill

bisbee said:


> I actually like Crystal and hope she continues.  I like having an Asian woman on the show, and I appreciate her reserved manner of speaking, her taste in clothing and I think she is beautiful.  I also think she is wealthier than she might appear.
> 
> I also like Sutton…she is hardly the “country bumpkin” she was made out to be.  Did she come from money?  If not, she seems to have made one hell of a divorce settlement.


I think Crystal has incredible taste in clothes, although a Sutton might have been right about the leather pants.   It is my style if I had her money.  She is gorgeous.   She better find her voice though or Andy might kick her to the curb.  
i don’t know Sutton’s  background, but she sure did get a settlement.   She was smart enough to get a forensic accountant.


----------



## lulilu

beekmanhill said:


> I think Crystal has incredible taste in clothes, although a Sutton might have been right about the leather pants.   It is my style if I had her money.  She is gorgeous.   She better find her voice though or Andy might kick her to the curb.
> i don’t know Sutton’s  background, but she sure did get a settlement.   She was smart enough to get a forensic accountant.


Crystal said she had to get a whole new wardrobe to appear on the show lol.  I assume she had a stylist help her choose.


----------



## castortroy666

.


----------



## castortroy666

lulilu said:


> Crystal said she had to get a whole new wardrobe to appear on the show lol.  I assume she had a stylist help her choose.


The best thing about Crystal is her Himalayan Birkin


----------



## lulilu

castortroy666 said:


> The best thing about Crystal is her Himalayan Birkin


Yes I think she has that fugly Rue Honore birkin in both colors too.


----------



## TC1

A lot of couples who start a business with their shared money would say "our business" they have been married a really long time...I'm sure everything they have is shared assets.
Crystal just sits and nods in these latest episodes. Boring
Sutton posted a bikini pic on her IG that had me laughing. Photo shopped to hell and back...girl, we know you are shaped like an M&M, stick legs and a belly.


----------



## lulilu

I am so naive.  I never suspect photos like that (as opposed to those obviously smoothed faces) to be photoshopped.  duh


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> A lot of couples who start a business with their shared money would say "our business" they have been married a really long time...I'm sure everything they have is shared assets.
> Crystal just sits and nods in these latest episodes. Boring
> Sutton posted a bikini pic on her IG that had me laughing. Photo shopped to hell and back...girl, we know you are shaped like an M&M, stick legs and a belly.


Mauricio would never divorce Kyle, she would get too much of his business. He didnt have anything when they met right? That girl is safe and set for life. 

Im not sure about Suttons bikini pictures. Her legs look twice the size in those pictures, in reality they are too thin for her wide hips. Here she looks proportional. How many women would photoshop their legs twice their size


----------



## bisousx

lulilu said:


> It makes me wonder if she has her broker's license.  Two of the girls work there too I think.



Apparently she held a salesperson license back in 1997 but didn’t renew it. Mauricio has his salesperson license also but not as a broker.


----------



## LemonDrop

bisbee said:


> *I actually like Crystal and hope she continues. * I like having an Asian woman on the show, and I appreciate her reserved manner of speaking, her taste in clothing and I think she is beautiful.  I also think she is wealthier than she might appear.
> 
> I also like Sutton…she is hardly the “country bumpkin” she was made out to be.  Did she come from money?  If not, she seems to have made one hell of a divorce settlement.



Same here. I think she is trying to figure these women out. She was very vocal in the beginning.  She has been quiet during these Erika episodes. Which I appreciate. The Erika storyline doesn't involve her. It shows class that she isn't trying to make it about her and allowing the other ladies to have their say.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> My first impression of Kathy is from the documentary on Paris.  Paris was placed in a psychiatric boarding school in Utah, taken in the middle of the night from her room in the Hilton home.  All of her allegations of abuse have been shown to be true.  The documentary interviewed Kathy who was cold as ice, seemingly had no sympathy or guilt at all.  She could pass for Erika in her scenes.  So I don't buy the quirky, silly Kathy as portrayed on the show.


Completely agree. 

The Hilton book had the old money folks calling her a flibbertigibbet. Silly and talkative, no substance. 

If she’s quiet, it’s because she’s too involved with herself to be interested in the others.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Apparently she held a salesperson license back in 1997 but didn’t renew it. Mauricio has his salesperson license also but not as a broker.


How does that work?

Kyle married him when he was a nobody with nothing, and not even that cute. Just check out their old photos.

He fixed a few things like his nose and teeth and I think he’s extremely attractive now. He also developed a great business but he wasn’t cute or successful when she married him.


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> @limom none of that is shocking. These people are all frauds.


Hey!  Where is @limom?  I miss her!  I heard the girls are getting ready for the reunion.  I hope they get rid of Erika next season. I have no interest in watching a broke crook who curses worse than a drunk sailor and continues to threaten benign Housewives as if she is some kind of mob boss.  Please B, you are a big nothing.


----------



## castortroy666

haute okole said:


> Hey!  Where is @limom?  I miss her!  I heard the girls are getting ready for the reunion.  I hope they get rid of Erika next season. I have no interest in watching a broke crook who curses worse than a drunk sailor and continues to threaten benign Housewives as if she is some kind of mob boss.  Please B, you are a big nothing.


I would actually love to see her next season. Imagine Erika in a 1000 dollar car, ****ty apartment, hair&make up all done herself, and still meeting up with the girls


----------



## haute okole

castortroy666 said:


> I would actually love to see her next season. Imagine Erika in a 1000 dollar car, ****ty apartment, hair&make up all done herself, and still meeting up with the girls


Lol, they will politely smile through their million dollar veneers, be lovely, like our therapist instructs us to act, and then block her number and film with her only because Andy requires it.  Oh Sorry, Erika and Garcelle does not share our mutual Encino therapist.


----------



## pjhm

castortroy666 said:


> I would actually love to see her next season. Imagine Erika in a 1000 dollar car, ****ty apartment, hair&make up all done herself, and still meeting up with the girls


If Bravo re-signs her next year, they'll be paying her $500K salary so she won't be destitute but living a far cry from years past. She used to pay $480K on glam squad alone, but if court garnishes her wages to repay victims, then she'll be as you described!


----------



## castortroy666

haute okole said:


> Lol, they will politely smile through their million dollar veneers, be lovely, like our therapist instructs us to act, and then block her number and film with her only because Andy requires it.  Oh Sorry, Erika and Garcelle does not share our mutual Encino therapist.


That would be such a Beverly Hills treatment of Erika, its beyond air kisses


----------



## castortroy666

pjhm said:


> If Bravo re-signs her next year, they'll be paying her $500K salary so she won't be destitute but living a far cry from years past. She used to pay $480K on glam squad alone, but if court garnishes her wages to repay victims, then she'll be as you described!


Thats still a CEO salary, I would love to see her with one zero less. If Andy fired her, which I doubt, she would have to take a job at McDonalds or something, I would LIVE for that!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

haute okole said:


> Hey!  Where is @limom?  I miss her!  I heard the girls are getting ready for the reunion.  I hope they get rid of Erika next season. I have no interest in watching a broke crook who curses worse than a drunk sailor and continues to threaten benign Housewives as if she is some kind of mob boss.  Please B, you are a big nothing.



Yes I was wondering that as well. Where is @limom? Hope she is ok.


----------



## LemonDrop

seriously. What is wrong with her? Is it narcissism? Can she not help her self ?  When she goes to trial. Is it the type of trial with a jury? Or like does she just go before a judge? Maybe they are planning to buy the judge? Why wouldn’t you just post some calming pictures that say “this is a difficult time for me but I love all my fans”. I think she must suffer from some mental illness to continue this in light of what her husband (possibly she) did.


----------



## haute okole

Bankruptcy court is in federal court with no jury.  She has not been charged with a crime...yet.


----------



## LemonDrop

@haute okole @Chanel4Eva I believe @limom lives in one of the boroughs of NYC. They had that terrible flooding and storm damage. She might have lost access to online. Hope you are ok @limom


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 5185899
> 
> 
> seriously. What is wrong with her? Is it narcissism? Can she not help her self ?  When she goes to trial. Is it the type of trial with a jury? Or like does she just go before a judge? Maybe they are planning to buy the judge? Why wouldn’t you just post some calming pictures that say “this is a difficult time for me but I love all my fans”. I think she must suffer from some mental illness to continue this in light of what her husband (possibly she) did.


The lights are on, but nobody's home. Not home at the pacadena mansion or the new bungalow rental.


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> I read House of Hilton years ago.  Kathy and Rick are not nice people and were horrible parents.  The girls were left with housekeepers while they partied and traveled.  I know there were business reasons for her cutting off Kyle, but she acts very cold about that too, placing it entirely on Kyle and her movie.  No mention of Mo leaving the Hilton real estate company and stealing clients.  (If Kyle's knowledge of The Agency and its business ever becomes an issue, Kyle was there when Mo started it and always refers to it as "our" business, even though she has become a lady who lunches.)


And while they were filming this season, one of her sons went off to jail after a long history of drug related incidents.  One of them was his rampaging through an airplane, all drugged up, calling everybody peasants.  








						Conrad Hilton in Prison: Family Not Surprised
					

The youngest Hilton was sentenced to two months in prison for violating his parole




					people.com


----------



## Jayne1

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 5185899
> 
> 
> seriously. What is wrong with her? Is it narcissism? Can she not help her self ?  When she goes to trial. Is it the type of trial with a jury? Or like does she just go before a judge? Maybe they are planning to buy the judge? Why wouldn’t you just post some calming pictures that say “this is a difficult time for me but I love all my fans”. I think she must suffer from some mental illness to continue this in light of what her husband (possibly she) did.


She's looking for a new benefactor. With benefits of course.


----------



## bisbee

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 5185899
> 
> 
> seriously. What is wrong with her? Is it narcissism? Can she not help her self ?  When she goes to trial. Is it the type of trial with a jury? Or like does she just go before a judge? Maybe they are planning to buy the judge? Why wouldn’t you just post some calming pictures that say “this is a difficult time for me but I love all my fans”. I think she must suffer from some mental illness to continue this in light of what her husband (possibly she) did.


When I saw this my jaw dropped.  She is really clueless and just a terrible human being.


----------



## Tivo

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 5185899
> 
> 
> seriously. What is wrong with her? Is it narcissism? Can she not help her self ?  When she goes to trial. Is it the type of trial with a jury? Or like does she just go before a judge? Maybe they are planning to buy the judge? Why wouldn’t you just post some calming pictures that say “this is a difficult time for me but I love all my fans”. I think she must suffer from some mental illness to continue this in light of what her husband (possibly she) did.


She needs money so she’s relying on the oldest hustle known to mankind. Erika is hunting for her next whale.


----------



## DrDior

Nothing says contrition like an up the crotch shot


----------



## pjhm

Is this her way of saying “How many F’s do I give?”


----------



## castortroy666

I doubt any of Erikas housewife or celebrity friends will like or comment on her latest picture. This time she really went too far. The timing was horribly wrong for a picture like that. Even Rinna will sit this one out, I hope.


----------



## swags

Chanel4Eva said:


> Yes I was wondering that as well. Where is @limom? Hope she is ok.


I noticed she hasn’t been posting. Hope she’s okay.


----------



## LemonDrop

The glam squad is gone. The profession photographer with professional lighting is gone. This pic is sad.


----------



## zooba

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 5185899
> 
> 
> seriously. What is wrong with her? Is it narcissism? Can she not help her self ?  When she goes to trial. Is it the type of trial with a jury? Or like does she just go before a judge? Maybe they are planning to buy the judge? Why wouldn’t you just post some calming pictures that say “this is a difficult time for me but I love all my fans”. I think she must suffer from some mental illness to continue this in light of what her husband (possibly she) did.


Have you seen the sketch of her on the cross wearing victim and maybe widows earrings? She is beyond tone deaf. It is on her instagram


----------



## lulilu

This photo is truly gross IMHO.  Like porn.  Just ew.


----------



## LemonDrop

zooba said:


> Have you seen the sketch of her on the cross wearing victim and maybe widows earrings? She is beyond tone deaf. It is on her instagram


I just looked    The earrings dangle and say "orphans and widows". ORPHANS.  I never ever ever thought I would say this on a thread about a silly housewives show. But there is a special place in hell ...


----------



## swags

I hope Andy questions her at the reunion about her tasteless Instagram posts. She’s taunting the victims.


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> I hope Andy questions her at the reunion about her tasteless Instagram posts. She’s taunting the victims.


He will ask the questions, but it may be from one of the "viewers". Thats what he calls they juicy questions, so the ladies wont know it came from him


----------



## Jayne1

Just curious - what are Erika's chances of finding a rich husband who will indulge her every whim. She's of a certain age and there are plenty more women wanting the same thing who are much younger.

She's no Wendi Deng (who wasn't even old) but really clever and able to find (now divorced) a billionaire.


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> Just curious - what are Erika's chances of finding a rich husband who will indulge her every whim. She's of a certain age and there are plenty more women wanting the same thing who are much younger.
> 
> She's no Wendi Deng (who wasn't even old) but really clever and able to find (now divorced) a billionaire.


Some older men wants an older woman as his trophy wife, so the "love" can feel more realistic. Its more believable to be loved by a 50 year old woman like Erika than a 19 year old   Maybe she will find a man that have those "values" If he is unattractive as well, he may feel more relaxed with a woman that dont look like his granddaughter. There is also a chance her next man will be a fan of her, or wants some of her fame, even though her name is pretty worthless by now.


----------



## lulilu

Jayne1 said:


> Just curious - what are Erika's chances of finding a rich husband who will indulge her every whim. She's of a certain age and there are plenty more women wanting the same thing who are much younger.
> 
> She's no Wendi Deng (who wasn't even old) but really clever and able to find (now divorced) a billionaire.


Someone who likes them cheap, plastic and nasty.


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> Someone who likes them cheap, plastic and nasty.


Mean and tacky too.  BTW and broke and incapable of love and compassion.


----------



## lulilu

haute okole said:


> Mean and tacky too.  BTW and broke and incapable of love and compassion.


Right?  That photo made her look (literally) dirty and made me throw up in my mouth a little.  It's just so offensive on so many levels.


----------



## TC1

She used the "kiss" emoji as her caption. So are we to take it to be "kiss my ass" ??


----------



## purseinsanity

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 5185899
> 
> 
> seriously. What is wrong with her? Is it narcissism? Can she not help her self ?  When she goes to trial. Is it the type of trial with a jury? Or like does she just go before a judge? Maybe they are planning to buy the judge? Why wouldn’t you just post some calming pictures that say “this is a difficult time for me but I love all my fans”. I think she must suffer from some mental illness to continue this in light of what her husband (possibly she) did.


We already know she's as a$$.  I don't need to see her actual a$$.


----------



## purseinsanity

pjhm said:


> Is this her way of saying “How many F’s do I give?”


Apparently she's willing to give quite a few.


----------



## Lavendera

unbelievable.


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> Apparently she's willing to give quite a few.


I always look forward to your post!


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> I always look forward to your post!


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


>


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> Thats still a CEO salary, I would love to see her with one zero less. If Andy fired her, which I doubt, she would have to take a job at McDonalds or something, I would LIVE for that!



Don't bet on McDonalds. Erika would be a paid escort before that happened.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> Just curious - what are Erika's chances of finding a rich husband who will indulge her every whim. She's of a certain age and there are plenty more women wanting the same thing who are much younger.
> 
> She's no Wendi Deng (who wasn't even old) but really clever and able to find (now divorced) a billionaire.



She's no Lauren Sanchez either.   I think she'll manage to find someone though.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Don't bet on McDonalds. Erika would be a paid escort before that happened.


Well, a tiger dont change their stripes I guess. It would be funnier to see her pick garbage at the freeway though.


----------



## castortroy666

beekmanhill said:


> She's no Lauren Sanchez either.   I think she'll manage to find someone though.


LOL, Lauren must be her spirit animal. Lauren did not abandon a sinking ship though, she went from rich to richer. Erika is in a much more desperate situation. I am really curious what her next move will be.


----------



## zooba

Blinds are hinting that Erika already has a sugar daddy that owns casinos. He is supposedly funding the tiny little house. She will survive and be queen of the cockroaches.

Andy is about the ratings and that is all he is capable of seeing.


----------



## castortroy666

zooba said:


> Blinds are hinting that Erika already has a sugar daddy that owns casinos. He is supposedly funding the tiny little house. She will survive and be queen of the cockroaches.
> 
> Andy is about the ratings and that is all he is capable of seeing.


Andy is probably thinking; thats my girl right there!


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> She used the "kiss" emoji as her caption. So are we to take it to be "kiss my ass" ??


Yep, that's how I take it--meant for all her non-supporters.


----------



## LemonDrop

Jayne1 said:


> Just curious - what are Erika's chances of finding a rich husband who will indulge her every whim. She's of a certain age and there are plenty more women wanting the same thing who are much younger.
> 
> She's no Wendi Deng (who wasn't even old) but really clever and able to find (now divorced) a billionaire.


Young isn't everyones kink


----------



## bagshopr

Many sugar daddies would love a woman of Erika's age because there shouldn't be any children...you know how the young women try their best to get pregnant immediately, to guarantee hefty child support payments for at least 18 years.


----------



## castortroy666

bagshopr said:


> Many sugar daddies would love a woman of Erika's age because there shouldn't be any children...you know how the young women try their best to get pregnant immediately, to guarantee hefty child support payments for at least 18 years.


Erika is the perfect woman, her standards are lower than ever, and shes all dried up! Im actually surprised she didnt have any kids with Tom during all those years in her prime.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Crystal is a snobby a B. Rubbed me the wrong way in the last two eps. Kathy Hilton is also very snobby but disguises it in a much more classier way with Baccarat gifts. Lol


----------



## floatinglili

Watching Sutton walk out of Kathy Hiltons’s house while the housewives huddled around Erica was a really bad look for everybody excluding Sutton.
Garcelle true to form attempted to maintain a level of decency and intelligence.
Everyone else comes off looking very bad in this. Kyle was predictably slippery and two faced (probably for the sake of tv). Dorit dithered. Can’t expect much from Lisa Rinna in this situation I guess - here Erica, have a puppy. Kathy just wants peace at the table -although Sutton was placed next to Erica at the table so perhaps she is actually the secret super villain of the piece haha. Crystal’s inputs have astonished me. Every time she opens her mouth which is thankfully quite rare she comes across as a determined, calculated climber. But calculating for Erica and against Sutton in this situation? Haha. And wow.


----------



## sgj99

Ericka’s act as Queen B*tch probably worked for her when she was a stripper.  But as a woman approaching 50 it just makes her look like an angry Scam Artist.


----------



## a_b_c

We’ve come to the point where PK is the voice of reason.


----------



## TC1

Rinna pretending she was too drunk to remember what happened at the dinner at Kathy's.....puhhhleassse


----------



## Coco.lover

Exactly my reaction. Rinna is just as bad as Erika IMHO. She wont say one bad word about Erika but god forbid Denise is into women. 


TC1 said:


> Rinna pretending she was too drunk to remember what happened at the dinner at Kathy's.....puhhhleassse


----------



## swags

I believe Sutton expected at least a couple of the others to back her. They all gossiped and discussed the Erika and Tom situation. Kyle was especially two faced. I think Sutton did okay considering she had that snarled faced barking at her. Crystal is a disappointment.
Oooooh Erika is going to come hard for PK art the reunion. Maybe Kyle too.


----------



## castortroy666

Kyle really said it right in the last episode; Erikas bark is worse than her bite. Sutton dont have to be scared and run off like that.


----------



## castortroy666

PK is so involved with these ladies and the drama in the last episode, he is like one of the girls, or their gay best friend! He is really giving some tea with Dorit


----------



## beekmanhill

PK made sense last night.  Erika's IG is embarrassing.  Oh, Fenty dropped her.  








						RHOBH's Erika Jayne 'is no longer employed as Rihanna's Fenty model'
					

RHOBH’s Erika Jayne is no longer employed as a model for Rihanna’s Savage x Fenty line – as her contract has expired – amid claims the reality star “stole millions fro…




					www.the-sun.com
				




Crystal is again a disappointment.  She says nothing all evening,  then says something senseless.  Erika and Sutton should just be cordial?  On a TVreality show that features drama?   Why doesn't her stylist take advantage of her Crystal's gorgeous presence, dressing her in a muddy color conservative dress that won't even show up on TV in the midst of these peacocks? 

I don't see how they will manage this next year. Is Erika's dilemma always going to be the elephant in the room.   As much as I want to find out the gory details of Tom and his scamming, I'm a little bored already with it.  On the other hand, Andy won't drop Erika because (I  think) she is a ratings magnet.  

Sutton came through again.  Oh, to walk into a pre-auction and casually walk out with a Cartier ring.


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> PK is so involved with these ladies and the drama in the last episode, he is like one of the girls, or their gay best friend! He is really giving some tea with Dorit





castortroy666 said:


> Kyle really said it right in the last episode; Erikas bark is worse than her bite. Sutton dont have to be scared and run off like that.



Not so sure I agree with that. I think Erika is a sociopath. Nothing she does at this point would surprise me. She looked pretty bad last night, too. Still has her glam squad though. 

Dorit seemed on the fence but PK has the sense to set her straight. He looks like he has gained back all the weight he lost. 

If Andy had any decency, he would boot Erika to the curb for threatening someone but we all know he won't do that. 

I can't believe the other ladies would even be in a room with her.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Did anyone catch the price of the ring Kyle bought?


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Not so sure I agree with that. I think Erika is a sociopath. Nothing she does at this point would surprise me. She looked pretty bad last night, too. Still has her glam squad though.
> 
> Dorit seemed on the fence but PK has the sense to set her straight. He looks like he has gained back all the weight he lost.
> 
> If Andy had any decency, he would boot Erika to the curb for threatening someone but we all know he won't do that.
> 
> I can't believe the other ladies would even be in a room with her.


I remember watching the Atlanta housewives reunion a few years back, Nene even came for Andy at one time. She said something like; what are you going to do little gay man? In a really demeaning way. I dont think Andy cares about anything else then content and ratings, even if he is getting attacked personally. Sutton is pretty low on his list of concerns. 

Crystal is continuing to support Erika, I did not see that coming, she is really there for Erika. I was really curious to what Erika would do when Kathy asked her to calm down, it was awkwardly quiet for a while, but Erika just kept going and Sutton left. Kathy seems really unbothered by all of this, not invested at all, just commenting like she is watching it on TV, and not really cares that much. She is really neutral, not bothered by Erika or concerned for Sutton.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Did anyone catch the price of the ring Kyle bought?


4800 dollar   She and Sutton bought the two cheapest things they could find there.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Good article. 










						The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills recap: Empty threats, emptier promises
					

EW recaps 'The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills,' season 11, episode 16, wherein Erika threatens Sutton with a lawsuit after claiming Sutton should have no legal concerns about their relationship.




					www.yahoo.com
				




.._I _am triggered by the last two episode's devolvement into screaming about "owning it" and "just being honest," because it's bringing to mind other, _much worse _seasons of _RHOBH_. Telling the whole truth and nothing but the truth _at all times without prompting _because it's the only way to have true friendship is this weird little culture that exists, _quite literally, _only within the confines of this _RHOBH_ friend group. Denise didn't have to be honest with her friends about who she'd slept with. And their insistence that she did means they weren't good friends. Kyle's insistence that Sutton be honest even when it gets her into bad situations is, in fact, _not _Kyle being a good "friend" to her. (And not for nothing — it's not her being a good friend to Erika either.)...


----------



## Allisonfaye

Oh, and wow, was Erika drugged up at Garcelle's. Her face barely moved.


----------



## millivanilli

Volvomom said:


> I just turned 50......i hate my hands!!!!!!    But what can i do.   LoL.   I wish i was brave for plastic surgery or even Botox.   I'm a big chicken when it comes to that stuff.


 hahaa me, too. 47 and thinking about Botox, yet not finding the courage to make an appt

That said: I am the only one who stared at these numbers and can't wrap her head around the fact that these two sepnt 100.000 USD  per year at mcD? HOW? I mean, really: HOOOOOW!?

and... why?


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Oh, and wow, was Erika drugged up at Garcelle's. Her face barely moved.


I think its her personality, and she is scared as well. She was scrolling on her phone while the ladies were talking and laughing, she does not want to be there. She really felt uncomfortable is my guess. That being said, she must be on so many pills, and went straight for the vodka drink.


----------



## 336

How messed up do you have to be to have a nipple out?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Coco.lover said:


> Exactly my reaction. Rinna is just as bad as Erika IMHO. She wont say one bad word about Erika but god forbid Denise is into women.




OMG YES!!!!!!!!!!! I hated Rinna last season, and I actually enjoyed Denise! then it all turned into a royal sh*tshow... I really didn't understand all the interest in her 'encounter' with Brandi... I found the whole debacle to be juvenile and disgusting... Surely that was something between her and her husband... I get that it was mentioned, but when it turned into THE WHOLE SEASON STORYLINE I checked out...


----------



## millivanilli

Allisonfaye said:


> Did anyone catch the price of the ring Kyle bought?


yes. It was 4.800 USD


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> Rinna pretending she was too drunk to remember what happened at the dinner at Kathy's.....puhhhleassse


I was giving Rinna the side eye too. She’s so phony this year. You can see right thru her BS. And Garcelle usually is too smart to fall for those lies.


----------



## castortroy666

meluvs2shop said:


> I was giving Rinna the side eye too. She’s so phony this year. You can see right thru her BS. And Garcelle usually is too smart to fall for those lies.


I hope Andy will address the fact that Erika gave money to her daughters company in the reunion. I would love to see her play dumb on that one


----------



## meluvs2shop

Kyle really pissed me off too calling out Sutton. Calling her two face and everything! That’s not a friend. She thru Sutton right under the bus. IMO Sutton was trying to explain herself but was feeling isolated and Erika would not let her speak.

Ericka petting the dog during her outburst reminded me of Cruella.


----------



## castortroy666

meluvs2shop said:


> Kyle really pissed me off too calling out Sutton. Calling her two face and everything! That’s not a friend. She thru Sutton right under the bus. IMO Sutton was trying to explain herself but was feeling isolated and Erika would not let her speak.
> 
> Ericka petting the dog during her outburst reminded me of Cruella.


Kyle also called Sutton out at the pre auction house. Where did that come from? Kyle like to remind Sutton that she is more confident and confrontational, although Kyle cries a lot as well. Kyle can hold her own pretty good, not as good as Faye Resnick, but better than Sutton.


----------



## caramelize126

lulilu said:


> I read House of Hilton years ago.  Kathy and Rick are not nice people and were horrible parents.  The girls were left with housekeepers while they partied and traveled.  I know there were business reasons for her cutting off Kyle, but she acts very cold about that too, placing it entirely on Kyle and her movie.  No mention of Mo leaving the Hilton real estate company and stealing clients.  (If Kyle's knowledge of The Agency and its business ever becomes an issue, Kyle was there when Mo started it and always refers to it as "our" business, even though she has become a lady who lunches.)





beekmanhill said:


> And while they were filming this season, one of her sons went off to jail after a long history of drug related incidents.  One of them was his rampaging through an airplane, all drugged up, calling everybody peasants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conrad Hilton in Prison: Family Not Surprised
> 
> 
> The youngest Hilton was sentenced to two months in prison for violating his parole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



It's funny how quickly people forget these things. Kathy and Rick were horrible parents and all four of their children have had issues with hard drug abuse at some point in their lives. The Hilton's motto was that as long as it didn't publicly embarrass the family, they didnt care.
I remember when the bling ring was going around robbing homes and claiming that they found bags of cocaine in Paris' jewelry safe. There was also a drug kit ( including needles) found in Paris's storage unit that ended up being sold because she didnt pay the bills ( i think the site that sold access to her belongings was called parisexposed or something like that?). They could have tried to get their kids to go to rehab, but they never did. Right before Conrad was sent to prison, he was posting pictures on the golf course with Rick.

The family is VERY PR conscious- everything from posting hundreds of fake reviews on Paris and Nicky's books and shoe/clothing lines to Nicky not including certain members of the family in her wedding due to optics ( including her brother conrad, Aunt kim, Kyle's kids except for farrah and portia who were needed as part of the bridal party, one of Kim's kids, etc.) Hence the show and interviews trying to show Kathy in a different light. What a crazy way to live...


----------



## castortroy666

caramelize126 said:


> It's funny how quickly people forget these things. Kathy and Rick were horrible parents and all four of their children have had issues with hard drug abuse at some point in their lives. The Hilton's motto was that as long as it didn't publicly embarrass the family, they didnt care.
> I remember when the bling ring was going around robbing homes and claiming that they found bags of cocaine in Paris' jewelry safe. There was also a drug kit ( including needles) found in Paris's storage unit that ended up being sold because she didnt pay the bills ( i think the site that sold access to her belongings was called parisexposed or something like that?). They could have tried to get their kids to go to rehab, but they never did. Right before Conrad was sent to prison, he was posting pictures on the golf course with Rick.
> 
> The family is VERY PR conscious- everything from posting hundreds of fake reviews on Paris and Nicky's books and shoe/clothing lines to Nicky not including certain members of the family in her wedding due to optics ( including her brother conrad and kim!) Hence the show and interviews trying to show Kathy in a different light. What a crazy way to live...


You are so right, so many people that are seeing her for the first time on this show, just hink she is this hilarious goofy innocent little puppy thats so adorable. Kathy is playing dumb and people are buying it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yk, you guys are correct. I forgot about Kathy’s sons and how scandalous they are. Plus let’s not forget the boarding school Paris was made to go to and how she was abused while there. So many skeletons. Kathy is like my aunt whom I love very much. You can say something very innocently or share the truth about something, but if she disagrees with you she will cut you off for like many months too. I’ve never been on the receiving end bc I’m her favorite but my poor mother who wouldn’t hurt a fly has dealt with my aunt’s wrath. She didn’t even go to her grand daughter’s wedding that she flew into town for bc no one told her the “dress code.” Uhm you’ve been to plenty of weddings and this one is no different at a country club. You’re fine! But nope she was a no show. My poor cousin (her daughter) was devastated.


----------



## TC1

castortroy666 said:


> I hope Andy will address the fact that Erika gave money to her daughters company in the reunion. I would love to see her play dumb on that one


Apparently there is also a music production company called DNA, so she may have that argument.
Kyle "what do you mean Rothschild?" mmmhmm okay we know Nicki is married to one, no need to plug that   I thought they both got really good prices on those rings.


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Apparently there is also a music production company called DNA, so she may have that argument.
> Kyle "what do you mean Rothschild?" mmmhmm okay we know Nicki is married to one, no need to plug that   I thought they both got really good prices on those rings.


LOL, I was expecting Kyle to announce to the entire store that her niece is married to a Rothschild with a microphone there for a minute


----------



## tequila29

TC1 said:


> Rinna pretending she was too drunk to remember what happened at the dinner at Kathy's.....puhhhleassse



Ya, what was that all about? Garcelle had to explain to Lisa the events of the night? Erika's fang showing and threats to Sutton was horrid and jaw dropping. How could Lisa have missed that?
I feel Erika showed her true colors - she's a thug who has to literally threaten people to keep quiet. She was totally uncivilized and frankly, embarrassing. Sutton is way too high brow to have to deal with that. I would have walked out too.


----------



## castortroy666

This is not the first time Rinna "forgot"


----------



## TC1

tequila29 said:


> Ya, what was that all about? Garcelle had to explain to Lisa the events of the night? Erika's fang showing and threats to Sutton was horrid and jaw dropping. How could Lisa have missed that?
> I feel Erika showed her true colors - she's a thug who has to literally threaten people to keep quiet. She was totally uncivilized and frankly, embarrassing. Sutton is way too high brow to have to deal with that. I would have walked out too.


Rinna saying "wow, really?? hhmm" after Garcelle gave her the recap. Pfft, as if. She was nodding along with Erika the whole time. She knows what's going on. I don't think Garcelle bought her act.


----------



## swags

I never cared for the Watch With the Housewives episodes but I would love Bravo to repeat last nights episode with Camille and Lisa Vanderpump watching.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

“It is unlikely Tom can’t remember 10 min ago; that’s alleged.” For once, I agree with all of PK’s assessment on Erika and Tom.


----------



## jennlt

floatinglili said:


> Can’t expect much from Lisa Rinna in this situation I guess - here Erica, have a puppy



Maybe Lisa Rinna gave Erika the dog so it could cover up Erika's nip slip?  

Btw, can we go back to calling Lisa Rinna "Lesser Lisa" because it's hilarious, even if Lisa Vanderpump isn't on the show any longer. Whoever coined that term is genius.


----------



## elle-mo

I like how Sutton made sure to grab her Baccarat gift from the table before leaving. !!!Priorities!!! ...and of course I would've done the same! *Edited to say, does anyone know what was in the box?


----------



## Allisonfaye

TC1 said:


> Apparently there is also a music production company called DNA, so she may have that argument.
> Kyle "what do you mean Rothschild?" mmmhmm okay we know Nicki is married to one, no need to plug that   I thought they both got really good prices on those rings.



Wow, even I have heard of that. I love that pattern. I have a teacup.


----------



## Allisonfaye

theamericanchinadoll said:


> “It is unlikely Tom can’t remember 10 min ago; that’s alleged.” For once, I agree with all of PK’s assessment on Erika and Tom.



That's what I have been saying. In one breath, he's completely out of it. In the next, 'you don't want to against HIM in a divorce'. WHICH is it, Erika?


----------



## castortroy666

elle-mo said:


> I like how Sutton made sure to grab her Baccarat gift from the table before leaving. !!!Priorities!!! ...and of course I would've done the same! *Edited to say, does anyone know what was in the box?


This aint her first rodeo!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Wow PK with the sense! I think I see him slightly differently now..


----------



## Lavendera

So allegedly Tom has Alzheimer’s. Yet, didn’t Erica say that she would not sue Sutton, that “He”would be the one. By HE, didn’t she mean Tom?

Did anyone else catch this? I think Erica may have slipped up here. Which is it?  He’s allegedly impaired, or he’s still able to sue people?

Also, as far as this whole scandal, the husbands and Sutton seem to be much more clear-eyed about it than the housewives.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Crystal is so not an asset to the show.  So boring!


----------



## castortroy666

Chanel4Eva said:


> Crystal is so not an asset to the show.  So boring!


I wish Crystal could make one of those tapes that makes you fall asleep at night.


----------



## chowlover2

elle-mo said:


> I like how Sutton made sure to grab her Baccarat gift from the table before leaving. !!!Priorities!!! ...and of course I would've done the same! *Edited to say, does anyone know what was in the box?


I believe it was a red Baccarat butterfly paperweight.


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> I wish Crystal could make one of those tapes that makes you fall asleep at night.


LOLOL, in the old office I worked in, there was a TV in the waiting room, which stupidly gave access to people to blast the volume.  People would also bring their unruly children into the waiting room and it would be utter mayhem.  They finally got a new office manager, who (with common sense) brought the remotes in for only the receptionist to control, then decided enough with the trash TV, we will put something more calm on.  She found these God awful DVDs with just random tree scenes (at Christmas she'd use wintry tree scenes) and elevator music.  The waiting room suddenly turned into people that were half asleep.    Crystal is a tree scene in my mind.  Just there to look at, and whatever noises come out of her mouth put me to sleep.


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> LOLOL, in the old office I worked in, there was a TV in the waiting room, which stupidly gave access to people to blast the volume.  People would also bring their unruly children into the waiting room and it would be utter mayhem.  They finally got a new office manager, who (with common sense) brought the remotes in for only the receptionist to control, then decided enough with the trash TV, we will put something more calm on.  She found these God awful DVDs with just random tree scenes (at Christmas she'd use wintry tree scenes) and elevator music.  The waiting room suddenly turned into people that were half asleep.    Crystal is a tree scene in my mind.  Just there to look at, and whatever noises come out of her mouth put me to sleep.


Have you seen the interview with Crystal on juicy scoop? If not, I dare you to listen to the entire thing!


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> Have you seen the interview with Crystal on juicy scoop? If not, I dare you to listen to the entire thing!


I haven't.  LOL, might be good to have recorded for my next bout of insomnia?


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> I haven't.  LOL, might be good to have recorded for my next bout of insomnia?


Its on youtube, its an hour long, or something like that. Many people have not completed the whole interview


----------



## meluvs2shop

I watched the beginning of yesterday’s epi again. Lisa heard everything. She even said, take a breath to Ericka. So dang shady that Lisa.


----------



## jennlt

Chanel4Eva said:


> Wow PK with the sense! I think I see him slightly differently now..



I think Pk is a shady character who recognizes another shady character in Tom.


----------



## swags

jennlt said:


> I think Pk is a shady character who recognizes another shady character in Tom.


I was thinking when PK a was talking that yes he makes sense but should he be the one making the comments? Who knows what the future holds for him and Door-it. He doesn’t strike me as someone as bad as Tom but then Tom didn’t strike me as bad as Tom!


----------



## rockhollow

Kyle is no friend to Sutton, and Sutton knows it.


----------



## Volvomom

Okay......why when I see Kathy Hilton I'm getting images of Caitlin Jenner.  And honestly I like her, she is funny.  Humor me here.... anyone else see a resemblance????


----------



## floatinglili

Erica rocking up like a stripper at Garcelle’s dinner?

Really cannot understand why Sutton is on the outs with these women in favour of Erika.


----------



## Volvomom

Okay I like Kyle....but she threw Sutton under the bus at Kathy's dinner and now she's acting like Sutton is my friend, blah, blah.


----------



## floatinglili

Volvomom said:


> Okay I like Kyle....but she threw Sutton under the bus at Kathy's dinner and now she's acting like Sutton is my friend, blah, blah.


Is Kyle a producer on this show? At the auction house with Sutton she really came across as ‘managing the talent’.


----------



## purseinsanity

I am Team Sutton all the way.  She is astute in her observations about the other ladies and in not believing everything Erika says.  “Look at my life”??  Really?  As she sits there post glam squad, dripping in diamonds, and then dares to threaten Sutton.  Sutton is much classier than I am, because I wouldn’t have kept quiet if Erika was growling and bearing her teeth at me like it.  Lisa must’ve given her acting lessons because that tear rolling down her cheek was reminiscent of the bunny being returned scene.  At her core, Erika is trash, and it’s starting to bubble to the surface despite the war paint covering it.


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> I am Team Sutton all the way.  She is astute in her observations about the other ladies and in not believing everything Erika says.  “Look at my life”??  Really?  As she sits there post glam squad, dripping in diamonds, and then dares to threaten Sutton.  Sutton is much classier than I am, because I wouldn’t have kept quiet if Erika was growling and bearing her teeth at me like it.  Lisa must’ve given her acting lessons because that tear rolling down her cheek was reminiscent of the bunny being returned scene.  At her core, Erika is trash, and it’s starting to bubble to the surface despite the war paint covering it.


I think I would have jumped up with fists clenched and saying "Bring it on!" The woman has no idea how to garner sympathy. I do think someone who is much smarter prevailed as the picture with the women's & orphans earrings are no longer on Instagram. At least I couldn't find them.

Too bad she was born too late, she would have made a great bride for Adolph Hitler. Perfect mate for Nazi Barbie!


----------



## swags

When they flashed back to Erika finally mentioning the victims, she said something like they need to be taken care of. I got a Sopranos vibe rewatching it.


----------



## Allisonfaye

floatinglili said:


> Erica rocking up like a stripper at Garcelle’s dinner?
> 
> *Really cannot understand why Sutton is on the outs with these women in favour of Erika.*



God, seriously. I am embarrassed for every single one of them in the Poor Erika club. At least Garcelle isn't joining. But she's only mad because of the thing where Erika called her out for telling HER 'secret'. I think other than that, she would be in the club, too.


----------



## castortroy666

floatinglili said:


> Erica rocking up like a stripper at Garcelle’s dinner?
> 
> Really cannot understand why Sutton is on the outs with these women in favour of Erika.


I noticed she introduced Erika as Erika Jayne at the dinner, not Girardi, she was playful that night.


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> I was thinking when PK a was talking that yes he makes sense but should he be the one making the comments? Who knows what the future holds for him and Door-it. He doesn’t strike me as someone as bad as Tom but then Tom didn’t strike me as bad as Tom!


PK always rubbed me the wrong way, I feel I need to take a shower or wash my hands at least after seeing him on the show. Tom made a better first impression than PK, but thats not saying a lot really. 

Tom put up this fake fasade, like he was a great charismatic guy. PK never tried to hide who he was, he has always been honest and portrayed himself as the same sleazy guy from the first seaon the Kemsleys appeared on the show.


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> PK always rubbed me the wrong way, I feel I need to take a shower or wash my hands at least after seeing him on the show. Tom made a better first impression than PK, but thats not saying a lot really.
> 
> Tom put up this fake fasade, like he was a great charismatic guy. PK never tried to hide who he was, he has always been honest and portrayed himself as the same sleazy guy from the first seaon the Kemsleys appeared on the show.



PK doesn't bother me. I like how he talks to Dorit about all that's going on. The only other husband that does that occasionally is Mauricio?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

floatinglili said:


> Is Kyle a producer on this show? At the auction house with Sutton she really came across as ‘managing the talent’.


Yes, she is!


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> I think I would have jumped up with fists clenched and saying "Bring it on!" The woman has no idea how to garner sympathy. I do think someone who is much smarter prevailed as the picture with the women's & orphans earrings are no longer on Instagram. At least I couldn't find them.
> 
> Too bad she was born too late, she would have made a great bride for Adolph Hitler. Perfect mate for Nazi Barbie!


I really think she's better suited for a reality mob wives show.  She is making threats which seemed like more than just lawsuits to me. I think Erika has more skeletons in her new little closet than we know.


----------



## Allisonfaye

purseinsanity said:


> I really think she's better suited for a reality mob wives show.  She is making threats which seemed like more than just lawsuits to me. I think Erika has more skeletons in her new little closet than we know.



Well, it will all come out. I can't see anyone having an interest in protecting her.


----------



## jennlt

purseinsanity said:


> I really think she's better suited for a reality mob wives show.  She is making threats which seemed like more than just lawsuits to me. *I think Erika has more skeletons in her new little closet than we know*.


 
I think Erika needs a massive walk-n closet for all her skeletons


----------



## luckylove

I can't see Erika being free of the stench of this scandal and the way she has handled herself as things came to light. As such, I can't imagine what interest Bravo would have in keeping her past this season. Living high off of stolen money is not a good look; Her disgraceful conduct, lack of remorse or concern for the victims and all around thug like behavior in the after math leaves few people interested in watching a rebuild and redemption story down the road IMHO. You've had your 15 minutes of fame/infamy... Don't let the door hit you in the ass!


----------



## Coco.lover

Where can I find the Bling item about Erika dating a casino owner?


----------



## rockhollow

Interesting that little Kathy didn't attend Garcelle's party and didn't even contract her about not coming and leaving Kyle to pass on the news.
I bet she's not happy with the way her party went, especially the way Erika spoke.
I don't blame Sutton for leaving - she had almost no support there. Yes, Kyle and Dorit did try and say Erika shouldn't speak like that, but the moment Sutton left, they were right there trying to comfort Erika.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> *Interesting that little Kathy didn't attend Garcelle's party and didn't even contract her about not coming and leaving Kyle to pass on the news.*
> I bet she's not happy with the way her party went, especially the way Erika spoke.
> I don't blame Sutton for leaving - she had almost no support there. Yes, Kyle and Dorit did try and say Erika shouldn't speak like that, but the moment Sutton left, they were right there trying to comfort Erika.


For all her social etiquette, I thought Kathy was quite rude to not inform Garcelle herself.  Garcelle was not the cause of her dinner party turning into a nightmare.  
I'm glad Sutton took her Baccarat butterfly with her!  She should've taken Erika's too, then claimed she had no knowledge of taking it.


----------



## a_b_c

luckylove said:


> I can't see Erika being free of the stench of this scandal and the way she has handled herself as things came to light. As such, I can't imagine what interest Bravo would have in keeping her past this season. Living high off of stolen money is not a good look; Her disgraceful conduct, lack of remorse or concern for the victims and all around thug like behavior in the after math leaves few people interested in watching a rebuild and redemption story down the road IMHO. You've had your 15 minutes of fame/infamy... Don't let the door hit you in the ass!


But I had the same thoughts about Teresa from NJ, yet here she still is, front and center as part of the show.


----------



## haute okole

rockhollow said:


> Interesting that little Kathy didn't attend Garcelle's party and didn't even contract her about not coming and leaving Kyle to pass on the news.
> I bet she's not happy with the way her party went, especially the way Erika spoke.
> I don't blame Sutton for leaving - she had almost no support there. Yes, Kyle and Dorit did try and say Erika shouldn't speak like that, but the moment Sutton left, they were right there trying to comfort Erika.


I lost respect for Kathy not coming down hard on Erika for treating Sutton so poorly.  As a host, Kathy is responsible for the comfort of all of her guests.  Kathy should have shut Kyle down for stirring up drama and then Erika for acting like a useless tacky thug at the table.  I would have escorted Erika out of the house for being so ugly.


----------



## TC1

Reunion filming today!


----------



## a_b_c

TC1 said:


> Reunion filming today!


YAY!!! And we will hopefully get to watch soon, at least earlier than RHONY reunion.


----------



## rockhollow

haute okole said:


> I lost respect for Kathy not coming down hard on Erika for treating Sutton so poorly.  As a host, Kathy is responsible for the comfort of all of her guests.  Kathy should have shut Kyle down for stirring up drama and then Erika for acting like a useless tacky thug at the table.  I would have escorted Erika out of the house for being so ugly.



I totally agree - little Kathy was a poor hostess for not stepping in and shutting things down.
Erika should have been the one to leave.
Her (Kathy) feeble attempt to ask Sutton to stay and go to the library was weak - she should have confronted Erika about her behaviour.

And I didn't believe for one moment that Rinna was too drunk to remember what happened.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Did Agent Provocateur end up dropping Erika also?


----------



## purseinsanity

Chanel4Eva said:


> Did Agent Provocateur end up dropping Erika also?


Hopefully they dropped her faster than a pair of panties at her old strip club.


----------



## beekmanhill

Did she have Agent Provocateur and Savage X Fenty?


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> PK doesn't bother me. I like how he talks to Dorit about all that's going on. The only other husband that does that occasionally is Mauricio?


I think Dorit and PK have a great relationship, mutual respect and love. However, I dont find him charismatic or charming in any way. You are right about Mauricio, Ken was also like that, very involved with Lisa Vanderpumps friends on the show.


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> I really think she's better suited for a reality mob wives show.  She is making threats which seemed like more than just lawsuits to me. I think Erika has more skeletons in her new little closet than we know.


Is this Erikas new gig, supporting roles in low budget gangster movies to be able to pay her rent on the bungalow? I can totally see her nailing this if she dont have to do any time in prison.


----------



## Allisonfaye

luckylove said:


> I can't see Erika being free of the stench of this scandal and the way she has handled herself as things came to light. As such, I can't imagine what interest Bravo would have in keeping her past this season. Living high off of stolen money is not a good look; Her disgraceful conduct, lack of remorse or concern for the victims and all around thug like behavior in the after math leaves few people interested in watching a rebuild and redemption story down the road IMHO. You've had your 15 minutes of fame/infamy... Don't let the door hit you in the ass!



Puts Andy in a bind, doesn't it? I suspect the ratings are higher than ever on this franchise.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Puts Andy in a bind, doesn't it? I suspect the ratings are higher than ever on this franchise.


Does anyone have any numbers on the ratings this season vs the previous? Would be interesting to see


----------



## Allisonfaye

haute okole said:


> I lost respect for Kathy not coming down hard on Erika for treating Sutton so poorly.  As a host, Kathy is responsible for the comfort of all of her guests.  Kathy should have shut Kyle down for stirring up drama and then Erika for acting like a useless tacky thug at the table.  I would have escorted Erika out of the house for being so ugly.



100%.


----------



## castortroy666

Volvomom said:


> Okay......why when I see Kathy Hilton I'm getting images of Caitlin Jenner.  And honestly I like her, she is funny.  Humor me here.... anyone else see a resemblance????


They have the same mouth, they really do. They are also women in the same age, and both have had a procedure or two.


----------



## castortroy666

haute okole said:


> I lost respect for Kathy not coming down hard on Erika for treating Sutton so poorly.  As a host, Kathy is responsible for the comfort of all of her guests.  Kathy should have shut Kyle down for stirring up drama and then Erika for acting like a useless tacky thug at the table.  I would have escorted Erika out of the house for being so ugly.


Thats Kathy acting exactly like she has been doing the entire season, she dont care about anyone or anything, and she is not getting involved in any drama.


----------



## caramelize126

rockhollow said:


> Interesting that little Kathy didn't attend Garcelle's party and didn't even contract her about not coming and leaving Kyle to pass on the news.
> I bet she's not happy with the way her party went, especially the way Erika spoke.
> I don't blame Sutton for leaving - she had almost no support there. Yes, Kyle and Dorit did try and say Erika shouldn't speak like that, but the moment Sutton left, they were right there trying to comfort Erika.





purseinsanity said:


> For all her social etiquette, I thought Kathy was quite rude to not inform Garcelle herself.  Garcelle was not the cause of her dinner party turning into a nightmare.
> I'm glad Sutton took her Baccarat butterfly with her!  She should've taken Erika's too, then claimed she had no knowledge of taking it.



There was an article from people.com posted a few pages back saying that Kathy's son Conrad was sentenced to prison for violating his parole in December 2020... If Garcelle's dinner happened in November/December, maybe thats why she didnt show up?

Although I dont know how accurate that article is. I dont remember reading anywhere else that he had been sent to prison ( again) for violating parole?


----------



## SouthTampa

beekmanhill said:


> PK made sense last night.  Erika's IG is embarrassing.  Oh, Fenty dropped her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RHOBH's Erika Jayne 'is no longer employed as Rihanna's Fenty model'
> 
> 
> RHOBH’s Erika Jayne is no longer employed as a model for Rihanna’s Savage x Fenty line – as her contract has expired – amid claims the reality star “stole millions fro…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal is again a disappointment.  She says nothing all evening,  then says something senseless.  Erika and Sutton should just be cordial?  On a TVreality show that features drama?   Why doesn't her stylist take advantage of her Crystal's gorgeous presence, dressing her in a muddy color conservative dress that won't even show up on TV in the midst of these peacocks?
> 
> I don't see how they will manage this next year. Is Erika's dilemma always going to be the elephant in the room.   As much as I want to find out the gory details of Tom and his scamming, I'm a little bored already with it.  On the other hand, Andy won't drop Erika because (I  think) she is a ratings magnet.
> 
> Sutton came through again.  Oh, to walk into a pre-auction and casually walk out with a Cartier ring.


I cannot believe that Erica has a first rate attorney team.    Any criminal attorney worth their salt would never let Erica be on television at this crucial time.    She can plead all the reasons she needs to be on the show, but any decent attorney would then tell her to find other representation.   In my opinion it
has to be one of the stupidest decision any housewife has made.


----------



## rockhollow

Next time, Erika tells Kyle another fantastical account, that Tom's house was broken into, and he confronted the burglar, had to have eye surgery, and then her son had to go over and help, and then he [not sure which he] rolled his car five times on the way home. 

Erika is just loading more lies onto the lies she's already told - how can you believe anything she says.


----------



## luckylove

Allisonfaye said:


> Puts Andy in a bind, doesn't it? I suspect the ratings are higher than ever on this franchise.



Yes, perhaps so... but as potential viewers, initial morbid curiosity quickly becomes outright disgust and becomes unpalatable to many. Now that we have gotten a taste of her response, I am not really interested in the full banquet next season.


----------



## Materielgrrl

rockhollow said:


> Next time, Erika tells Kyle another fantastical account, that Tom's house was broken into, and he confronted the burglar, had to have eye surgery, and then her son had to go over and help, and then he [not sure which he] rolled his car five times on the way home.
> 
> Erika is just loading more lies onto the lies she's already told - how can you believe anything she says.




I hate to disappoint you, but I think there is more Tom-foolery spewing from Erika's mouth coming up next episode...


----------



## Tivo

Materielgrrl said:


> I hate to disappoint you, but I think there is more *Tom-foolery* spewing from Erika's mouth coming up next episode...


----------



## BrandSnob

As a luxury aside, how many carats do we think her necklace here is? At first I was thinking 20-25 graduated but this could be bigger? I’ve been thinking of making a special occasion tennis necklace


----------



## chowlover2

Isn’t there a morality clause in any contract that Erika signed with Bravo?


----------



## castortroy666

chowlover2 said:


> Isn’t there a morality clause in any contract that Erika signed with Bravo?


Maybe Bravo and Andy are morally corrupt? Just like Faye Resnick


----------



## pjhm

castortroy666 said:


> Maybe Bravo and Andy are morally corrupt? Just like Faye Resnick


Yes, and I thought that about Andy prior to the Girardi scandal.


----------



## lulilu

I have no desire to see Erika on my tv again next year.  There are no words to describe how truly vile and despicable she is.  She has no soul.


----------



## Coco.lover

She truly is. The one that screams the loudest is the one hiding the most. 


lulilu said:


> I have no desire to see Erika on my tv again next year.  There are no words to describe how truly vile and despicable she is.  She has no soul.


----------



## beekmanhill

caramelize126 said:


> There was an article from people.com posted a few pages back saying that Kathy's son Conrad was sentenced to prison for violating his parole in December 2020... If Garcelle's dinner happened in November/December, maybe thats why she didnt show up?
> 
> Although I dont know how accurate that article is. I dont remember reading anywhere else that he had been sent to prison ( again) for violating parole?


  He was definitely sentenced in December but as to whether he actually served, who knows. They weren't putting people in prison during that period because of Covid.   And Hilton $$$$ helps.


----------



## Allisonfaye

chowlover2 said:


> Isn’t there a morality clause in any contract that Erika signed with Bravo?



Meaning she is not allowed to threaten a fellow cast member with say, murder?


----------



## jennlt

chowlover2 said:


> Isn’t there a morality clause in any contract that Erika signed with Bravo?



Yes, it says that having morals is grounds for immediate termination from Bravo


----------



## Chanel4Eva

It’s just nauseating the picture Andy posted right before the reunion. It’s disgusting how he puts Erika in this limelight.


----------



## castortroy666

Chanel4Eva said:


> It’s just nauseating the picture Andy posted right before the reunion. It’s disgusting how he puts Erika in this limelight.


She is probably his favorite housewife.


----------



## purseinsanity

SouthTampa said:


> I cannot believe that Erica has a first rate attorney team.    Any criminal attorney worth their salt would never let Erica be on television at this crucial time.    She can plead all the reasons she needs to be on the show, but any decent attorney would then tell her to find other representation.   In my opinion it
> has to be one of the stupidest decision any housewife has made.


Don't forget Jenn Shah!  She's actually being charged with criminal activity and she's still on TV.  I guess some people want their fame regardless of any consequence.


----------



## Coco.lover

I hope he asks some hard questions. 


Chanel4Eva said:


> It’s just nauseating the picture Andy posted right before the reunion. It’s disgusting how he puts Erika in this limelight.


----------



## castortroy666

On Andys instagram post he is standing between Lisa Rinnas and Erikas trailer, Erikas nametag is 50% covered in shade, coincidence or not?


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> Don't forget Jenn Shah!  She's actually being charged with criminal activity and she's still on TV.  I guess some people want their fame regardless of any consequence.


Bravo is probably delighted.


----------



## Coco.lover

What Erika and Jen Shah have done is a million times worse then what Teresa did. Teresa stole from the banks, these two stole from people who had nothing to begin with


----------



## Jahpson

rockhollow said:


> Next time, Erika tells Kyle another fantastical account, that Tom's house was broken into, and he confronted the burglar, had to have eye surgery, and then her son had to go over and help, and then he [not sure which he] rolled his car five times on the way home.
> 
> Erika is just loading more lies onto the lies she's already told - how can you believe anything she says.


And here I thought she was a horrible story teller. Her sob stories never make sense to me.


----------



## chowlover2

Jahpson said:


> And here I thought she was a horrible story teller. Her sob stories never make sense to me.


Me either! For someone who is lying she cannot keep her stories straight.


----------



## justwatchin

Chanel4Eva said:


> It’s just nauseating the picture Andy posted right before the reunion. It’s disgusting how he puts Erika in this limelight.


He sees ratings after the boring prior season


----------



## Allisonfaye

There. I fixed it for you. 



justwatchin said:


> He sees ratings after the boring prior season(*s).*


----------



## lulilu

Jahpson said:


> And here I thought she was a horrible story teller. Her sob stories never make sense to me.


Maybe she's working up some kind of mental deficiency defense for herself too.


----------



## zooba

All the onset products help with production costs. Until it starts impacting Bravo financially,  nothing will change. I'm not sure if brands would boycott. I rewatched the last episode , major nip slip. How medicated do you have to be to not feel it?


----------



## lulilu

I just rewatched the dinner.  Erika is such a thug, lowlife.  The nerve to call Sutton a "punk azz?"  And the nerve of Christal to chime in?  I expected it of scummy Lisa to support Erika (who knows the basis of that loyalty), but Christal?  She should just STFU.  Kyle should also STFU.  She is no friend -- just a two faced b1tch.

And that whole idiotic "I am not threatening, I am promising" is so kindergarten.  I hope she gets what's coming, whatever that might be.  

Lisa pretending to have been too drunk to remember anything is idiotic.  As are her "surpised" reactions to anyone calling her on her cr*p.  Her claim of being loyal only "to the truth" is beyond belief.

This whole show is in the gutter, dragged down by Erika and Lisa.  Gosh, just watching it infuriates me.


----------



## castortroy666

lulilu said:


> I just rewatched the dinner.  Erika is such a thug, lowlife.  The nerve to call Sutton a "punk azz?"  And the nerve of Christal to chime in?  I expected it of scummy Lisa to support Erika (who knows the basis of that loyalty), but Christal?  She should just STFU.  Kyle should also STFU.  She is no friend -- just a two faced b1tch.
> 
> And that whole idiotic "I am not threatening, I am promising" is so kindergarten.  I hope she gets what's coming, whatever that might be.
> 
> This whole show is in the gutter, dragged down by Erika and Lisa.  Gosh, just watching it infuriates me.


I have always wondered what Erika is threatening the other women with, is she gonna wrestle them, have a fist fight? I have only heard her use words, things have never got physical, and probably never will.


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> Me either! For someone who is lying she cannot keep her stories straight.


She probably has a crappy memory.  To be a good liar, one must have a phenomenal memory and not have "Alzheimer's" like Tom.


----------



## bagshopr

Erika is trash. Is her manly voice supposed to be threatening?


----------



## Abba13

Materielgrrl said:


> I hate to disappoint you, but I think there is more Tom-foolery spewing from Erika's mouth coming up next episode...


Splain Lucy! You have my/our attention!


----------



## Materielgrrl

I'm just looking at the promo for the next episode.  She's trying to tell another Tom story.  I think the problem is she does't want to get sued so she's editing Tom stories in her head before speaking.  And it sounds like "Tom-foolery".  Makes no sense because of the omissions.


----------



## Abba13

Materielgrrl said:


> I'm just looking at the promo for the next episode.  She's trying to tell another Tom story.  I think the problem is she does't want to get sued so she's editing Tom stories in her head before speaking.  And it sounds like "Tom-foolery".  Makes no sense because of the omissions.


Ahhhhh!  I can see that.  Thank you.


----------



## millivanilli

maybe... I mean in dubio pro reo!- the situation is that as confusing as Erika by herself is confused and terrified to her bones.
I am unfortunately pretty experienced in long, severe and  ongoing traumatization and I know, that even though reality is the total opposite, I tend to overestimate the power and strength of my perpetrators, to an extend that is laughable. It's one of the mean faces of beeing traumatized over a long period of time, that you - generally spoken - loose the ability to see the person who caused so much harm as a person but tend to see him or her as God-alike, knowing everything, having the power to destroy you in a heartbeat.

So... it could be, that even though *we* see that her husband is a) obviously old and running out of power as well as b) probably has dementia, in Erikas mind he still is that really powerful perpetrator. This would explain why she seemed to threaten everybody with " he is coming after you" as in her reality he is still that person who is able to come after persons and destroy them.

Just another point of view.

p.s.: in my childhood and up to my 40ies (!) I made up the most confusing stories, not to hurt or to lie, but to tell the truth in a way that would save me from their wrath bc of telling the truth / blaiming the / putting them under bad light / lying (!)*, that was assumed deadly in my worldview. I had to learn and I still have to learn, that these 2 people are old, don't have ANY power over me and that I am the stronger one. It's extremely easy for them to trigger  me in a way I am convinced, that I'll die withing the next few days - literally die. So, just : in dubio pro reo. Could be, right?

* as there was a lot of gaslighting going on, and frankly spoken, I still have no clue about what REALLY happened, or how things went together. It's trauma. It leads to the strangest stories and the most bizarre "truths" nobdoy would believe, albeit a victim really tries to tell the truth. And it could be, that Erika suffers from years of abuse- at least the odds are, that he wasn't that nice gentleman that was portrayed in the series.


----------



## haute okole

millivanilli said:


> maybe... I mean in dubio pro reo!- the situation is that as confusing as Erika by herself is confused and terrified to her bones.
> I am unfortunately pretty experienced in long, severe and  ongoing traumatization and I know, that even though reality is the total opposite, I tend to overestimate the power and strength of my perpetrators, to an extend that is laughable. It's one of the mean faces of beeing traumatized over a long period of time, that you - generally spoken - loose the ability to see the person who caused so much harm as a person but tend to see him or her as God-alike, knowing everything, having the power to destroy you in a heartbeat.
> 
> So... it could be, that even though *we* see that her husband is a) obviously old and running out of power as well as b) probably has dementia, in Erikas mind he still is that really powerful perpetrator. This would explain why she seemed to threaten everybody with " he is coming after you" as in her reality he is still that person who is able to come after persons and destroy them.
> 
> Just another point of view.
> 
> p.s.: in my childhood and up to my 40ies (!) I made up the most confusing stories, not to hurt or to lie, but to tell the truth in a way that would save me from their wrath bc of telling the truth / blaiming the / putting them under bad light / lying (!)*, that was assumed deadly in my worldview. I had to learn and I still have to learn, that these 2 people are old, don't have ANY power over me and that I am the stronger one. It's extremely easy for them to trigger  me in a way I am convinced, that I'll die withing the next few days - literally die. So, just : in dubio pro reo. Could be, right?
> 
> * as there was a lot of gaslighting going on, and frankly spoken, I still have no clue about what REALLY happened, or how things went together. It's trauma. It leads to the strangest stories and the most bizarre "truths" nobdoy would believe, albeit a victim really tries to tell the truth. And it could be, that Erika suffers from years of abuse- at least the odds are, that he wasn't that nice gentleman that was portrayed in the series.


You have a point and I empathize with the horrific emotional abuse you experienced.  However, Erika garners zero sympathy from me.  I was a Prosecutor with the San Diego District Attorneys Office in the Domestic Violence Unit  in the early 90s.  I worked with numerous women who suffered the same tragedy that Erika claims she suffered and for the most part many of these women did not emerge from these terrible situations as “victims” but rather as SURVIVORS.  Her story is full of Shizz.  Children are another sad, tragic matter.  They are true victims and are too young to understand the psychosis and cruelty.  Erika is a selfish malingering crook.


----------



## RueMonge

millivanilli said:


> maybe... I mean in dubio pro reo!- the situation is that as confusing as Erika by herself is confused and terrified to her bones.
> I am unfortunately pretty experienced in long, severe and  ongoing traumatization and I know, that even though reality is the total opposite, I tend to overestimate the power and strength of my perpetrators, to an extend that is laughable. It's one of the mean faces of beeing traumatized over a long period of time, that you - generally spoken - loose the ability to see the person who caused so much harm as a person but tend to see him or her as God-alike, knowing everything, having the power to destroy you in a heartbeat.
> 
> So... it could be, that even though *we* see that her husband is a) obviously old and running out of power as well as b) probably has dementia, in Erikas mind he still is that really powerful perpetrator. This would explain why she seemed to threaten everybody with " he is coming after you" as in her reality he is still that person who is able to come after persons and destroy them.
> 
> Just another point of view.
> 
> p.s.: in my childhood and up to my 40ies (!) I made up the most confusing stories, not to hurt or to lie, but to tell the truth in a way that would save me from their wrath bc of telling the truth / blaiming the / putting them under bad light / lying (!)*, that was assumed deadly in my worldview. I had to learn and I still have to learn, that these 2 people are old, don't have ANY power over me and that I am the stronger one. It's extremely easy for them to trigger  me in a way I am convinced, that I'll die withing the next few days - literally die. So, just : in dubio pro reo. Could be, right?
> 
> * as there was a lot of gaslighting going on, and frankly spoken, I still have no clue about what REALLY happened, or how things went together. It's trauma. It leads to the strangest stories and the most bizarre "truths" nobdoy would believe, albeit a victim really tries to tell the truth. And it could be, that Erika suffers from years of abuse- at least the odds are, that he wasn't that nice gentleman that was portrayed in the series.


This is a very interesting point to consider, whether or not it applies to Erika, I’ll be thinking about this for a while as it may apply to others I know. It sounds like you are in a better place now which is wonderful.


----------



## LemonDrop

zooba said:


> All the onset products help with production costs. Until it starts impacting Bravo financially,  nothing will change. I'm not sure if brands would boycott. I rewatched the last episode , major nip slip. How medicated do you have to be to not feel it?


Who? Rinna?


----------



## haute okole

LemonDrop said:


> Who? Rinna?


Or a bad boob job leaving numb boobs.


----------



## zooba

LemonDrop said:


> Who? Rinna?


Erika, she is pixelated for much of the dinner.


----------



## baghagg

Say what you want about PK but his observations are spot-on!


----------



## DrDior

When PK becomes the voice of reason, you know we’ve landed in a different moral universe.

#anklesurgery #brainsurgery #staticistics #statisticianists


----------



## swags

Erikas latest story, how did she keep a straight face? PK was pretty funny in this recent episode.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Didn't see it but read some of the claims online. And she threw in SNOW...in Pasadena? lol


----------



## Allisonfaye

Bethenny Frankel Says She Heard About Erika Girardi's Ex Tom's Financial Troubles 4 Years Ago
					

"Things take a long time to come out — but everybody in that industry knew about it," said the former Real Housewives of New York City star




					www.yahoo.com
				








*Bethenny Frankel Says She Heard About Erika Girardi's Ex Tom's Financial Troubles 4 Years Ago*
Dory Jackson
Wed, September 15, 2021, 5:55 PM


Bethenny Frankel, for one, says she was not surprised when she found out about Erika and Tom Girardi's legal troubles.
During Thursday's episode of her _Just B_ podcast, the former _Real Housewives of New York City_ star, 50, brought up the estranged couple while discussing stars who have been "canceled" or "demoted" over the years.
Frankel — who asserted that Erika, 50, has been "semi-demoted" due to the scandal — said she hasn't been watching the drama unfold on the_Real Housewives of Beverly Hills_ this season, but claimed she has a "specific perspective" on Erika and Tom's situation due to her ex-fiancé Dennis Shields. Shields, who died in 2018 at age 51, knew Tom, 82, because they both worked in the legal space.
After learning years ago that Erika was "spending a crazy amount of money" — including $40,000 a month on glam — Frankel, who felt that lifestyle would be "hard to sustain," brought it up with Shields....


----------



## bisbee

Allisonfaye said:


> Didn't see it but read some of the claims online. And she threw in SNOW...in Pasadena? lol


That line got me.  She said he lives further north…I don’t believe her.  I even looked at a map of California!  There are places where it snows…but I don’t believe her son would drive from one of those to Tom’s house.


----------



## pjhm

The scene with Mauricio and P.K. laughing loudly over Erika’s excuses was the best-priceless!


----------



## Volvomom

Kathy Hilton is so funny....like a regular peep.... hysterical.   Harry Hamlin....love him, he's funny.  Why the big reveal party lime that for just your same group of friends???   That seems wasteful money.


----------



## Coco.lover

If it snowed in Pasadena then I’m the pope


----------



## haute okole

swags said:


> Erikas latest story, how did she keep a straight face? PK was pretty funny in this recent episode.


PK is my hero.


----------



## haute okole

Volvomom said:


> Kathy Hilton is so funny....like a regular peep.... hysterical.   Harry Hamlin....love him, he's funny.  Why the big reveal party lime that for just your same group of friends???   That seems wasteful money.


And the millions of Bravo fans behind the TV screens.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I can't help but wonder if all the ladies (except Sutton and Garcelle) are starting to feel pretty stupid about buying into Erika's obvious bs.


----------



## lulilu

Someone posted the weather conditions for that day -- nowhere near cold enough for snow.  In fact, very comfortable.


----------



## lulilu

Erika has such a flat voice and emotionless face when she tells these stories.  I wonder if she's just making it up as she goes along.  Yet she is cogent enough to get dressed to the nines with a glam squad and go to these parties....


----------



## haute okole

DrDior said:


> When PK becomes the voice of reason, you know we’ve landed in a different moral universe.
> 
> #anklesurgery #brainsurgery #staticistics #statisticianists


Hahaha!  Welcome to Hollywierd!  PS. Even my husband, who is a physican, Psychiatrist and neurologist in LA and practiced at Cedars, was incredulous.  He watched the dinner party with Mauricio and PK and said that in no uncertain terms does a doctor ask permission from some stupid stripper if they can operate on a patient who has head trauma from a car accident.  Holy Shiz is that woman so full of it.  So ridiculous.


----------



## purseinsanity

Allisonfaye said:


> I can't help but wonder if all the ladies (except Sutton and Garcelle) are starting to feel pretty stupid about buying into Erika's obvious bs.


I think to feel stupid, one actually has to have the intellect to feel intelligence/stupidity.  Not sure many of these women have it, or at least act like they don't!


----------



## swags

Allisonfaye said:


> I can't help but wonder if all the ladies (except Sutton and Garcelle) are starting to feel pretty stupid about buying into Erika's obvious bs.


I heard they are still kissing her ass on WWHL and that she was treated well during the reunion. Seat next to Andy while Sutton is supposedly on the end.


----------



## TC1

Interesting that Erika keeps bringing up things to talk about that she has repeatedly taken others to task for bringing up on camera. Tom and her son. Tom's house was broken into and he "confronted" the burglar (cue the first sightings of Tom pics with the Black eye) and I don't know how many people roll vehicles "5 or 6 times" let alone the only 2 people she talks to on the regular. I can't help but wonder if Toonces the driving cat from SNL is their driver.


----------



## Volvomom

Its hard to feel bad for Erika.....she is stone cold b--- face always.  Even when she was crying, its cold.   Weird.  Does anyone else really have a 40k a month glam squad????   Do other housewives spend that much too????    BH or even other franchises???


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> I heard they are still kissing her ass on WWHL and that she was treated well during the reunion. Seat next to Andy while Sutton is supposedly on the end.


I was really looking forward to this reunion, if thats true, that sucks. I guess Andy is looking out for his favorite, thats a shame, this could have the potential to be the most juicy reunion ever!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I really enjoyed this episode, the husbands were hilarious!!!!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Erika is THE Worst Liar!!!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

PK and Mauricio for the win!


----------



## capriblue

The close up of Rinna’s skin…


----------



## Coco.lover

I hope Crystal doesnt come back for another season. She doesn't bring anything to the show. She is snobby and boring.


----------



## rockhollow

For someone who never talks to Tom or his lawyers, Erika seems to know an awful lot of information about what's up with Tom and is willing to send her son to help.  

And am disgusted to hear that the ladies and Andy are still supporting Erika on the reunion. You know that means she'll be coming back next season.


----------



## castortroy666

Toms house got broken into, and the eye surgery and the son rolled his car 5 times, I cant anymore with Erika   
That was like listening to a bad audition tape for an acting job. Im sure the son is fine, and the surgery went great, because none of it ever happened!

Also crazy with the hair and make up dressed for the MET gala, and dressed in sweats.


----------



## castortroy666

PK and Mauricio could have their own talk show   This episode was like watching the view or something, at the dinner with their wives.


----------



## Lavendera

PK was hysterical.

Watching Dorit and Kyle trying to put the pieces together about Erica is painful. 

That’s quite the article with Bethany.


----------



## chowlover2

TC1 said:


> Interesting that Erika keeps bringing up things to talk about that she has repeatedly taken others to task for bringing up on camera. Tom and her son. Tom's house was broken into and he "confronted" the burglar (cue the first sightings of Tom pics with the Black eye) and I don't know how many people roll vehicles "5 or 6 times" let alone the only 2 people she talks to on the regular. I can't help but wonder if Toonces the driving cat from SNL is their driver.


" dead "


----------



## chowlover2

Didn't Erika's son live with them? We never heard that he moved out...


----------



## LemonDrop

Wonder how much the new glam squad costs?


----------



## Volvomom

LemonDrop said:


> Wonder how much the new glam squad costs?
> View attachment 5196585
> View attachment 5196586


This is so ugly......blah


----------



## Allisonfaye

Dorit is officially as dumb as a head of cabbage. SHE corrected PK 'statistition". Ugh.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Interesting that Erika keeps bringing up things to talk about that she has repeatedly taken others to task for bringing up on camera. Tom and her son. Tom's house was broken into and he "confronted" the burglar (cue the first sightings of Tom pics with the Black eye) and I don't know how many people roll vehicles "5 or 6 times" let alone the only 2 people she talks to on the regular. I can't help but wonder if Toonces the driving cat from SNL is their driver.


She started to say "he said..." referring to Tom and quickly stopped herself.  Does she expect us to believe that she is not talking to Tom, directly or through his lawyers.  There were reports of Tom's house being broken into, one of the few days he was there.  Many wonder if this was a fake break-in to cover up the fact that stuff is missing (taken by them).  Very convenient timing, when they are faced with their possessions in the house being auctioned to pay the victims.


----------



## lulilu

Lavendera said:


> PK was hysterical.
> 
> Watching Dorit and Kyle trying to put the pieces together about Erica is painful.
> 
> That’s quite the article with Bethany.



Dorit and Kyle were putting on a previously arranged "show" with their husbands.  They are just bad actors.


----------



## castortroy666

lulilu said:


> Dorit and Kyle were putting on a previously arranged "show" with their husbands.  They are just bad actors.


Thats right, it felt like a scripted show that whole scene, it took away some of the realness they usually give. The husbands were having the time of their life though, you cant fake all that laughter


----------



## pjhm

haute okole said:


> And the millions of Bravo fans behind the TV screens.


Yep you are exactly right, Dorit’s no dummy when it comes to hawking her goods. She’s taking every advantage of the “free” publicity.


----------



## castortroy666

pjhm said:


> Yep you are exactly right, Dorit’s no dummy when it comes to hawking her goods. She’s taking every advantage of the “free” publicity.


That catwalk show was so boring, with Dorits comments and all. Bravo should not send things like that, only if the other ladies was the models, that would have some entertainment value.


----------



## haute okole

Allisonfaye said:


> Dorit is officially as dumb as a head of cabbage. SHE corrected PK 'statistition". Ugh.


Dumb as a head of cabbage!  Hahahahaha!  Hilarious! Her and her four languages and unidentifiable accents.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> Dorit and Kyle were putting on a previously arranged "show" with their husbands.  They are just bad actors.


Erika commented on IG "felt great watching this *sad face emoji*" on a pic of PK, Dorit, Kyle and Mauricio laughing. I mean come ON...it was funny...and her story was absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Erika commented on IG "felt great watching this *sad face emoji*" on a pic of PK, Dorit, Kyle and Mauricio laughing. I mean come ON...it was funny...and her story was absolutely ridiculous.


So sorry your outrageous lies being exposed with hilarity makes you sad.


----------



## LemonDrop

this whole episode seemed scripted and staged to some extent. Like Dorit is having a launch event for her bridal gowns but the only people there are the cast of RHoBH. These are her only friends and connections????  Obviously not. These get togethers might come across a bit more real if there were at least a few non housewives there.


----------



## swags

I agree it’s pretty scripted. Erika made a face when Sutton arrived at Dorits but then greeted her. Are they really feuding? Sutton fell apart during her problems with Crystal. She seems fine with Erika who’s a lot scarier with her snarl and drag queen voice.
Kyles look of complete shock when Erika spews some burglary nonsense also looked fake.


----------



## haute okole

Crystal is strangely familiar and unlikeable to me.  She reminds me of someone I know here in LA who knows ALOT of people, brags about knowing a lot of people, always entertains, but she is not very nice or warm.  However, she is very considerate, in that she always remembers everyone’s birthday.  People hang with her because she is the one who always organizes the get togethers and we do enjoy our time together as a group.  However, one on one, she is not much of a hoot.


----------



## lallybelle

TC1 said:


> Interesting that Erika keeps bringing up things to talk about that she has repeatedly taken others to task for bringing up on camera. Tom and her son. Tom's house was broken into and he "confronted" the burglar (cue the first sightings of Tom pics with the Black eye) and I don't know how many people roll vehicles "5 or 6 times" let alone the only 2 people she talks to on the regular. I can't help but wonder if Toonces the driving cat from SNL is their driver.


Noooooo!!!!! Not Toonces!!!! BAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## TC1

LemonDrop said:


> this whole episode seemed scripted and staged to some extent. Like Dorit is having a launch event for her bridal gowns but the only people there are the cast of RHoBH. These are her only friends and connections????  Obviously not. These get togethers might come across a bit more real if there were at least a few non housewives there.


Right? and what about the other lady who's name in on the fashion line? she wasn't invited?, nor mentioned. I'm sure she's the $$$ behind this venture.
The dress names are stupid "the woman" "the moment"


----------



## LemonDrop

swags said:


> I agree it’s pretty scripted. Erika made a face when Sutton arrived at Dorits but then greeted her. Are they really feuding? Sutton fell apart during her problems with Crystal. She seems fine with Erika who’s a lot scarier with her snarl and drag queen voice.
> Kyles look of complete shock when Erika spews some burglary nonsense also looked fake.



Erika: You ever call me a liar again I am coming for you! That's a promise!
Also Erika: (looking at Sutton's outfit) This is beautiful. (moving clutch on table) well, come on over.


I am so confused at the way these women act. Maybe because it's all an act.

Maybe because we are handbag addicts. But, I wouldn't move my handbag for Sutton if I hated her so much. She could move herself around my bag.


----------



## earthygirl

lulilu said:


> I just rewatched the dinner.  Erika is such a thug, lowlife.  The nerve to call Sutton a "punk azz?"  And the nerve of Christal to chime in?  I expected it of scummy Lisa to support Erika (who knows the basis of that loyalty), but Christal?  She should just STFU.  Kyle should also STFU.  She is no friend -- just a two faced b1tch.
> 
> And that whole idiotic "I am not threatening, I am promising" is so kindergarten.  I hope she gets what's coming, whatever that might be.
> 
> Lisa pretending to have been too drunk to remember anything is idiotic.  As are her "surpised" reactions to anyone calling her on her cr*p.  Her claim of being loyal only "to the truth" is beyond belief.
> 
> This whole show is in the gutter, dragged down by Erika and Lisa.  Gosh, just watching it infuriates me.


Wow! I agree with everything you said about these women!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Dare I say Dorit’s gowns looked really nice and the fabric actually looked exquisite.


----------



## haute okole

The Girardi victims are not going to be compensated, unfortunately.  The sale of the firm assets only netted $232K.  The Pasadena house has just been reduced to $8.2 million and the mortgage is still $8 million.  Some of the creditors have already been paid, but they were banks who had sued years ago and obtained judgments.  His injured clients, who really need the money and only recently discovered they were being defrauded, will not see their money.  This is so horribly sad.


----------



## Jayne1

He had an $8 million mortgage? Did he always have that or is that recent. 

Showing my age here, but the goal was always to pay off your mortgage so the house was yours.


----------



## Abba13

haute okole said:


> The Girardi victims are not going to be compensated, unfortunately.  The sale of the firm assets only netted $232K.  The Pasadena house has just been reduced to $8.2 million and the mortgage is still $8 million.  Some of the creditors have already been paid, but they were banks who had sued years ago and obtained judgments.  His injured clients, who really need the money and only recently discovered they were being defrauded, will not see their money.  This is so horribly sad.


I hope so much your information is wrong.  Yes, horribly sad.  Heart breaking.


----------



## haute okole

Abba13 said:


> I hope so much your information is wrong.  Yes, horribly sad.  Heart breaking.


Me too.  I get my information from court pleadings filed in the bankruptcy court.


----------



## castortroy666

haute okole said:


> The Girardi victims are not going to be compensated, unfortunately.  The sale of the firm assets only netted $232K.  The Pasadena house has just been reduced to $8.2 million and the mortgage is still $8 million.  Some of the creditors have already been paid, but they were banks who had sued years ago and obtained judgments.  His injured clients, who really need the money and only recently discovered they were being defrauded, will not see their money.  This is so horribly sad.


Erika needs to be found guilty in a court of law, then pay off most of her salary to the victims. She has Bravo money, endorsements (if theres any left), turning tricks, escort, whatever it takes.


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> He had an $8 million mortgage? Did he always have that or is that recent.
> 
> Showing my age here, but the goal was always to pay off your mortgage so the house was yours.


Most likely they borrowed against whatever equity they had in their home, probably multiple times.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> The Girardi victims are not going to be compensated, unfortunately.  The sale of the firm assets only netted $232K.  The Pasadena house has just been reduced to $8.2 million and the mortgage is still $8 million.  Some of the creditors have already been paid, but they were banks who had sued years ago and obtained judgments.  His injured clients, who really need the money and only recently discovered they were being defrauded, will not see their money.  This is so horribly sad.



That’s really sad news  What about the new $25m lawsuit against Erika herself? If she loses that lawsuit, will the victims be able to garnish her future earnings?


----------



## pjhm

haute okole said:


> Me too.  I get my information from court pleadings filed in the bankruptcy court.


I didn’t see any jewelry listed in there, one of her fantastic tales was that one ring was about $500k, can bankruptcy court go after her or is she protected by claiming they were gifts?


----------



## castortroy666

pjhm said:


> I didn’t see any jewelry listed in there, one of her fantastic tales was that one ring was about $500k, can bankruptcy court go after her or is she protected by claiming they were gifts?


She will probably claim she dont know where any of her jewelry are, and secretly sell it after a while.


----------



## haute okole

@bisousx and @pjhm, I did not practice bankruptcy law, but if Ronald Richards secures a $25 million judgement against Erika I assume any future wages may be garnished to satisfy a judgment.  The assets that were sold off were from Tom and his law firm.  Remember when he gifted himself a Chagal a few seasons back?  That was not among the pieces of art liquidated in the sale.  Maybe the burglar Tom confronted, that caused his eye to explode, stole it.

I also assume that once a judgment against Erika is entered, her jewelry and clothes will be auctioned off.  The fact that Erika claims all of her clothes and jewelry were gifts and thus separate property, which is hogcrap, is of no importance.  By filing the separate lawsuit, Ronald Richards worked around Erika’s separate property argument.
@castortroy666, selling her jewelry at any point after the bankruptcy court was involved, December 2020? would be a violation of federal law.  To date, she is not facing criminal liability.  If she is found to be selling her property anytime after December 2020, she would be in trouble.


----------



## pjhm

haute okole said:


> @bisousx and @pjhm, I did not practice bankruptcy law, but if Ronald Richards secures a $25 million judgement against Erika I assume any future wages may be garnished to satisfy a judgment.  The assets that were sold off were from Tom and his law firm.  Remember when he gifted himself a Chagal a few seasons back?  That was not among the pieces of art liquidated in the sale.  Maybe the burglar Tom confronted, that caused his eye to explode, stole it.
> 
> I also assume that once a judgment against Erika is entered, her jewelry and clothes will be auctioned off.  The fact that Erika claims all of her clothes and jewelry were gifts and thus separate property, which is hogcrap, is of no importance.  By filing the separate lawsuit, Ronald Richards worked around Erika’s separate property argument.
> @castortroy666, selling her jewelry at any point after the bankruptcy court was involved, December 2020? would be a violation of federal law.  To date, she is not facing criminal liability.  If she is found to be selling her property anytime after December 2020, she would be in trouble.


Thank you for your response!


----------



## TC1

Okay, so the LA home has a 8 mill mortgage..but what about all the other "homes" that Erika spoke about? some of them she had never even been to! *shocker*


----------



## Allisonfaye

Jayne1 said:


> He had an $8 million mortgage? Did he always have that or is that recent.
> 
> Showing my age here, but the goal was always to pay off your mortgage so the house was yours.



He had a glam squad to pay after all. Erika is a sociopath.


----------



## Coco.lover

Anyone see the reunion outfits? Kyle looks like she got her dress in Atlantic City.


----------



## baghagg

Remember Erika said she left most her possessions behind and ran out of that house, which has subsequently been "burglarized"...


----------



## haute okole

Allisonfaye said:


> He had a glam squad to pay after all. Erika is a sociopath.


What really REALLY bothers me about this whole Girardi situation is that many of the recent clients would never have heard of him but for this Bravo show.  Here in Los Angeles, he was known to many defense litigators as a cheesy asswipe as long as 20 years ago.  This RhoBH showcased him as some guru for the injured.  I hope Bravo and Andy feel some responsibilty for putting this guy on TV to sell his fraud.  Many people believe TV lends credence to the people who sell their wares, because who would have the balls to go out and blatantly misrepresent who they are on national TV? Many frauds are caught in time, but not after many victims have suffered tremendous losses that cannot be recouped.


----------



## baghagg

@haute okole you are 100 percent correct!  Shame on Bravo and it's employees for not vetting these people and performing due diligence


----------



## Coco.lover

I'm 29 and my mother ingrained in me from a very young age that you always pay off  the house you live in first. But I know ALOT of people who keep refinancing the house so its never payed off. 


Jayne1 said:


> He had an $8 million mortgage? Did he always have that or is that recent.
> 
> Showing my age here, but the goal was always to pay off your mortgage so the house was yours.


----------



## beekmanhill

LemonDrop said:


> this whole episode seemed scripted and staged to some extent. Like Dorit is having a launch event for her bridal gowns but the only people there are the cast of RHoBH. These are her only friends and connections????  Obviously not. These get togethers might come across a bit more real if there were at least a few non housewives there.





TC1 said:


> Right? and what about the other lady who's name in on the fashion line? she wasn't invited?, nor mentioned. I'm sure she's the $$$ behind this venture.
> The dress names are stupid "the woman" "the moment"


I think it was because of COVID restrictions on size of gatherings.  BTW, what happened to her  swimsuit line?   Is that still a point of legal contention.
As far as the names go, those were PK's suggestions.  He's a marketing genius, you know, as evidenced by the fact he has one client, Boy George, last famous in the 80's.


----------



## beekmanhill

Allisonfaye said:


> Bethenny Frankel Says She Heard About Erika Girardi's Ex Tom's Financial Troubles 4 Years Ago
> 
> 
> "Things take a long time to come out — but everybody in that industry knew about it," said the former Real Housewives of New York City star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bethenny Frankel Says She Heard About Erika Girardi's Ex Tom's Financial Troubles 4 Years Ago*
> Dory Jackson
> Wed, September 15, 2021, 5:55 PM
> 
> 
> Bethenny Frankel, for one, says she was not surprised when she found out about Erika and Tom Girardi's legal troubles.
> During Thursday's episode of her _Just B_ podcast, the former _Real Housewives of New York City_ star, 50, brought up the estranged couple while discussing stars who have been "canceled" or "demoted" over the years.
> Frankel — who asserted that Erika, 50, has been "semi-demoted" due to the scandal — said she hasn't been watching the drama unfold on the_Real Housewives of Beverly Hills_ this season, but claimed she has a "specific perspective" on Erika and Tom's situation due to her ex-fiancé Dennis Shields. Shields, who died in 2018 at age 51, knew Tom, 82, because they both worked in the legal space.
> After learning years ago that Erika was "spending a crazy amount of money" — including $40,000 a month on glam — Frankel, who felt that lifestyle would be "hard to sustain," brought it up with Shields....


I do believe Bethenny knew about Girardi, but its odd Ms. Mention It All never mentioned the financial shenanigans of Dennis Shields company, Law Cash.  It takes a thief to know one.  








						Inside the cottage industry that’s fleecing NYC taxpayers
					

These firms make it hard not to sue the city. A finance firm run by Bethenny Frankel’s boyfriend is among a host of companies that cost taxpayers millions of dollars a year by encouraging questiona…




					nypost.com


----------



## baghagg

I'm not defending B's ex, but this article is a little misleading.  The bulk of these settlements are the multimillion dollar verdicts for various, egregious matters.  Frivolous lawsuits get thrown out.


----------



## Volvomom

Can't wait for the reunion


----------



## bisbee

Coco.lover said:


> I'm 29 and my mother ingrained in me from a very young age that you always pay off  the house you live in first. But I know ALOT of people who keep refinancing the house so its never payed off.


Nowadays most people don’t pay off their mortgages.  A lot don’t live in the house long enough…of course, the the loan gets paid off when you sell.  Also…the tax advantages of paying in a mortgage are pretty significant.


----------



## Allisonfaye

beekmanhill said:


> I do believe Bethenny knew about Girardi, but its odd Ms. Mention It All never mentioned the financial shenanigans of Dennis Shields company, Law Cash.  It takes a thief to know one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the cottage industry that’s fleecing NYC taxpayers
> 
> 
> These firms make it hard not to sue the city. A finance firm run by Bethenny Frankel’s boyfriend is among a host of companies that cost taxpayers millions of dollars a year by encouraging questiona…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com



So these lawyers are little more than payday lenders, something that the elitists have gone after HARD. Wonder why they let this corrupt system stand.


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisbee said:


> Nowadays most people don’t pay off their mortgages.  A lot don’t live in the house long enough…of course, the the loan gets paid off when you sell.  *Also…the tax advantages of paying in a mortgage are pretty significant.*



Not so much anymore. You only benefit if your mortgage interest is above a certain number now. The standard deduction is now $24,000 so you only get a write off on mortgage interest if your total deductions exceed that and only by the amount you exceed.  With interests rates at rock bottom rates, the vast majority of people will no longer get a write-off unless they have a bundle of other write offs, maybe via a small business. Other than that, the mortgage interest deduction was effectively neutered.


----------



## Allisonfaye

The only real advantage to having a large mortgage now is either A) you can invest the money and earn a higher return than you are getting on your mortgage or b) as in inflation hedge...paying back money in future dollars because as inflation skyrockets, it is advantageous to pay back dollars in the future vs. dollars now because future dollars are worth less than present dollars.


----------



## andral5

TC1 said:


> Right? and what about the other lady who's name in on the fashion line? she wasn't invited?, nor mentioned. I'm sure she's the $$$ behind this venture.
> The dress names are stupid "the woman" "the moment"


I bet the lady behind the line is the actual designer. Dorit pb just says “I like it that way”, “change this here”, small things like this. And she of course brings in her ‘famous’ name and money.


----------



## andral5

LemonDrop said:


> Wonder how much the new glam squad costs?
> View attachment 5196585
> View attachment 5196586


This is soooo beyond f..ugly!…. Bet her current glam squad works for half the other did. Or pro bono


----------



## castortroy666

andral5 said:


> This is soooo beyond f..ugly!…. Bet her current glam squad works for half the other did. Or pro bono


Its supposedly the same old glam squad, but they are working way less than before. Im guessing she only hires them for housewife filming, and spend the rest of her time make up free, doing some more vacuuming, which she is so good at.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> @bisousx and @pjhm, I did not practice bankruptcy law, but if Ronald Richards secures a $25 million judgement against Erika I assume any future wages may be garnished to satisfy a judgment.  The assets that were sold off were from Tom and his law firm.  Remember when he gifted himself a Chagal a few seasons back?  That was not among the pieces of art liquidated in the sale.  Maybe the burglar Tom confronted, that caused his eye to explode, stole it.
> 
> I also assume that once a judgment against Erika is entered, her jewelry and clothes will be auctioned off.  The fact that Erika claims all of her clothes and jewelry were gifts and thus separate property, which is hogcrap, is of no importance.  By filing the separate lawsuit, Ronald Richards worked around Erika’s separate property argument.
> @castortroy666, selling her jewelry at any point after the bankruptcy court was involved, December 2020? would be a violation of federal law.  To date, she is not facing criminal liability.  If she is found to be selling her property anytime after December 2020, she would be in trouble.


I love having a lawyer here!!  Thank you for all of your insight.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> What really REALLY bothers me about this whole Girardi situation is that many of the recent clients would never have heard of him but for this Bravo show.  Here in Los Angeles, he was known to many defense litigators as a cheesy asswipe as long as 20 years ago.  This RhoBH showcased him as some guru for the injured.  I hope Bravo and Andy feel some responsibilty for putting this guy on TV to sell his fraud.  Many people believe TV lends credence to the people who sell their wares, because who would have the balls to go out and blatantly misrepresent who they are on national TV? Many frauds are caught in time, but not after many victims have suffered tremendous losses that cannot be recouped.


100%!!
Richards should sue Bravo too, for perpetuating the lies.  Andy admitted Bethenny had told him things "years ago".


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> Okay, so the LA home has a 8 mill mortgage..but what about all the other "homes" that Erika spoke about? some of them she had never even been to! *shocker*


I was looking for the answer on the La Quinta home and actually contacted someone to find out for me. Tom and his son in law are on the deed as business partners.  No luck so far.


----------



## purseinsanity

andral5 said:


> This is soooo beyond f..ugly!…. Bet her current glam squad works for half the other did. Or pro bono


It's actually brilliant.  I'd love the victims to be able to drag her by that hideous hair.  Literally.


----------



## castortroy666

haute okole said:


> @bisousx and @pjhm, I did not practice bankruptcy law, but if Ronald Richards secures a $25 million judgement against Erika I assume any future wages may be garnished to satisfy a judgment.  The assets that were sold off were from Tom and his law firm.  Remember when he gifted himself a Chagal a few seasons back?  That was not among the pieces of art liquidated in the sale.  Maybe the burglar Tom confronted, that caused his eye to explode, stole it.
> 
> I also assume that once a judgment against Erika is entered, her jewelry and clothes will be auctioned off.  The fact that Erika claims all of her clothes and jewelry were gifts and thus separate property, which is hogcrap, is of no importance.  By filing the separate lawsuit, Ronald Richards worked around Erika’s separate property argument.
> @castortroy666, selling her jewelry at any point after the bankruptcy court was involved, December 2020? would be a violation of federal law.  To date, she is not facing criminal liability.  If she is found to be selling her property anytime after December 2020, she would be in trouble.


What about all the very expensive clothes she has been selling, and is currently selling on vestiaire?


			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/c/erica-jaynes-closet-6897/


----------



## haute okole

castortroy666 said:


> What about all the very expensive clothes she has been selling, and is currently selling on vestiaire?
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/c/erica-jaynes-closet-6897/


@limom gave us a heads up awhile ago about this sale and I emailed bankruptcy trustee that night.  Within minutes, if you tried to purchase and check out any of the clothes, you got a message saying that they were unavailable for purchase.  I believe Trustee Richards may have put Vestaire on notice of the bankruptcy proceeding but also wants the site to stay up as evidentiary proof of Erika’s violation of federal bankruptcy law and/or documentation of assets.  She is so greedy and stupid.


----------



## andral5

capriblue said:


> The close up of Rinna’s skin…


What did you expect? They showed some of the others without makeup too and they look terrible. With tons of makeup, more than a house facade can hold, what do they expect? Their skin ages faster and in the worst way possible.


----------



## andral5

lulilu said:


> Someone posted the weather conditions for that day -- nowhere near cold enough for snow.  In fact, very comfortable.


If I remember well, she said he was coming from/going to the higher desert or the mountains.


----------



## andral5

Coco.lover said:


> I hope Crystal doesnt come back for another season. She doesn't bring anything to the show. She is snobby and boring.


Oooooh, she’s the epitome of btchiness. May I also say rudeness and rcisteness? And boring on top of those.


----------



## andral5

purseinsanity said:


> It's actually brilliant.  I'd love the victims to be able to drag her by that hideous hair.  Literally.


That way, yes! Brilliant! Good handle


----------



## andral5

castortroy666 said:


> What about all the very expensive clothes she has been selling, and is currently selling on vestiaire?
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/c/erica-jaynes-closet-6897/


For clothes that are not new, a mere 5-10% discount is not worth it. I’d better get them new. Took a look there and found nothing too exciting.


----------



## castortroy666

haute okole said:


> @limom gave us a heads up awhile ago about this sale and I emailed bankruptcy trustee that night.  Within minutes, if you tried to purchase and check out any of the clothes, you got a message saying that they were unavailable for purchase.  I believe Trustee Richards may have put Vestaire on notice of the bankruptcy proceeding but also wants the site to stay up as evidentiary proof of Erika’s violation of federal bankruptcy law and/or documentation of assets.  She is so greedy and stupid.


Thats very interesting. She has sold 79 items already, thats not pocket change exactly considering those the brands she has sold. This is the message im getting if I try to buy something:

*Item unavailable*
This item cannot be bought due to temporary unavailability of the Seller. Come back later to check when it's available again.

Its safe to say Erika didnt pull the plug on these sales, thats a pretty way of saying something completely different.


----------



## andral5

bisbee said:


> That line got me.  She said he lives further north…I don’t believe her.  I even looked at a map of California!  There are places where it snows…but I don’t believe her son would drive from one of those to Tom’s house.


It snows in high desert and in the mountains, pretty close to LA, Pasadena, etc.


----------



## castortroy666

andral5 said:


> For clothes that are not new, a mere 5-10% discount is not worth it. I’d better get them new. Took a look there and found nothing too exciting.


Erika had a close relationship with many of the top designers. Maybe they only made 5-10 of a special jacket or gown, and therefore the prices will only go up, since there are so few, and they are not being made anymore. Some of her items were probably made for her, so there is only one in the world of a specific piece of clothing.

Some fans may also think its great to buy something that has been worn by her in a concert, or on the housewife show.


----------



## castortroy666

.


----------



## bisousx

andral5 said:


> It snows in high desert and in the mountains, pretty close to LA, Pasadena, etc.



True, it snowed a lot in Big Bear area last year, which is 1.5 hrs from Pasadena. This is me wading out of my rental during one of the snowstorms last winter. Snow up to my knees. I was in heaven!

Although, Erika’s storytelling is terrible and no one will believe her, especially when she doesn’t provide more details. I’m not sure why she even bother to tell that story. It leaves questions as to why her son left in the middle of a snowstorm, when Tom could’ve called local police to help him.


----------



## castortroy666

bisousx said:


> True, it snowed a lot in Big Bear area last year, which is 1.5 hrs from Pasadena. This is me wading out of my rental during one of the snowstorms last winter. Snow up to my knees. I was in heaven!
> 
> Although, Erika’s storytelling is terrible and no one will believe her, especially when she doesn’t provide more details. I’m not sure why she even bother to tell that story. It leaves questions as to why her son left in the middle of a snowstorm, when Tom could’ve called local police to help him.
> 
> View attachment 5199040


Its hard to be a convincing liar, when you only speak in a dull one tone voice


----------



## LemonDrop

Thinking about wearing her clothes makes me feel icky.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Personally, I think most of her clothes are hideous.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Personally, I think most of her clothes are hideous.


Its a shame they all are so damn expensive as well. She was always trying to pull off sweats as haute couture.


----------



## baghagg

bisousx said:


> It leaves questions as to why her son left in the middle of a snowstorm, when Tom could’ve called local police to help him.
> 
> View attachment 5199040



Especially in light of the fact that her son IS a police officer..


----------



## Jayne1

haute okole said:


> @bisousx and @pjhm, I did not practice bankruptcy law, but if Ronald Richards secures a $25 million judgement against Erika I assume any future wages may be garnished to satisfy a judgment.  The assets that were sold off were from Tom and his law firm.


How much is Ronald Richards going to walk away with I wonder.


----------



## haute okole

Jayne1 said:


> How much is Ronald Richards going to walk away with I wonder.


He recently offered to waive his fee if Erika paid the $25 million by a date certain.  She has refused.  Unlike plaintiff’s attorneys, he is constrained by bankruptcy law and is paid hourly as approved by the court.


----------



## CeeJay

bisousx said:


> True, it snowed a lot in Big Bear area last year, which is 1.5 hrs from Pasadena. This is me wading out of my rental during one of the snowstorms last winter. Snow up to my knees. I was in heaven!
> 
> Although, Erika’s storytelling is terrible and no one will believe her, especially when she doesn’t provide more details. I’m not sure why she even bother to tell that story. It leaves questions as to why her son left in the middle of a snowstorm, when Tom could’ve called local police to help him.
> 
> View attachment 5199040


Pasadena doesn't really get snow per se; the San Gabriel mountains do (sometimes) in the Wintertime.  I'm sure Pasadena has seen snow at one point, but it would melt very quickly given its altitude.  I used to live in Pasadena and really miss it (I'm in the Valley now).  Lots of very wealthy people in that part of town and while it is part of LA County, it is its own separate entity with its own Police Force and Water/Power company (which was a HECK OF A LOT CHEAPER than LADWP)!!!!


----------



## haute okole

@TC1 I just found out that an offer of $1.25 million was made on the La Quinta home. I don’t know if the trustee has accepted it.  However, a court has authorized one of Tom’s clients, a person who was burned in a PG&E explosion, to go after Erika in the amount of $11 million.  If the house sells for $1.25 million, the burn victim will get $584k, $730k goes to the bankruptcy trustee to divide among the other creditors, and  $335 for attorneys fees and costs.  Since I am not familiar with this area of law, I cannot explain why the burn victim gets this specific amount.  However, it is clear that the burn victim previously sued Tom and Erika, obtained judgment against them and their lawyer filed liens against the Girardi estate prior to the bankruptcy.  Very astute for this particular plaintiff.


----------



## earthygirl

andral5 said:


> I bet the lady behind the line is the actual designer. Dorit pb just says “I like it that way”, “change this here”, small things like this. And she of course brings in her ‘famous’ name and money.


Now that you mention it, in her interview Dorit did sound like she was trying to convince the viewers that she did in fact design her clothing! What about Nektaria? What does she contribute exactly to have her name on the label?  Why must Dorit take all of the credit? ( the last question is rhetorical...i Realize she’s a self-involved real housewife)


----------



## andral5

LemonDrop said:


> Thinking about wearing her clothes makes me feel icky.


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## earthygirl

andral5 said:


> If I remember well, she said he was coming from/going to the higher desert or the mountains.
> [


----------



## Jayne1

haute okole said:


> He recently offered to waive his fee if Erika paid the $25 million by a date certain.  She has refused.  Unlike plaintiff’s attorneys, he is constrained by bankruptcy law and is paid hourly as approved by the court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199320


I read that if they were ever to collect, 40% goes to Ronald Richards, then the IRS, and the legal lenders have 28 million in loans. (Friends of Tom's that own these legal lending companies that kept lending Tom money well past the point where it made sense.)


----------



## haute okole

Jayne1 said:


> I read that if they were ever to collect, 40% goes to Ronald Richards, then the IRS, and the legal lenders have 28 million in loans. (Friends of Tom's that own these legal lending companies that kept lending Tom money well past the point where it made sense.)


Bankruptcy trustees are paid according to federal law, 11 US Code Section 326.  Plaintiff’s attorneys do receive fees in the 40% range when a case goes to trial plus costs and he likely received 40% of the $26 million verdict he won against Mohamed Hadid recently.  He will not receive 40% of the $25 million he is seeking against Erika in the Bankruptcy complaint.   I am not sure about Mr. Richards fees in the bankruptcy case because he works for the trustee, who gets a percentage.  In this particular case, Mr. Richards is not considered a Plaintiff’s attorney and thus not entitled to 40% recovery.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Can I just comment on the $35,000 wedding dress? OMG. Is she kidding?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

earthygirl said:


> Now that you mention it, in her interview Dorit did sound like she was trying to convince the viewers that she did in fact design her clothing! What about Nektaria? What does she contribute exactly to have her name on the label?  Why must Dorit take all of the credit? ( the last question is rhetorical...i Realize she’s a self-involved real housewife)


I bet her wedding dress business will go the way of Beverly Beach.  I am sure Nektaria was the real designer.


----------



## castortroy666

CanuckBagLover said:


> I bet her wedding dress business will go the way of Beverly Beach.  I am sure Nektaria was the real designer.


The dresses looked quite nice, but not 30 000 dollar nice, more like 1000 dollar nice.


----------



## lulilu

Allisonfaye said:


> Can I just comment on the $35,000 wedding dress? OMG. Is she kidding?


Was that the pearl one?  Did she say it had 40,000 pearls?  Or did I mishear?


----------



## Allisonfaye

lulilu said:


> Was that the pearl one?  Did she say it had 40,000 pearls?  Or did I mishear?



Maybe. 

She doesn't have the name cache to command $35k for a wedding dress.


----------



## Coco.lover

Dorit thinks she is Vera Wang.


Allisonfaye said:


> Maybe.
> 
> She doesn't have the name cache to command $35k for a wedding dress.


----------



## swags

Didn’t the Beverly Beach partner have to sue Dorit? Anyone doing the work for her to use her name should be careful.


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> Didn’t the Beverly Beach partner have to sue Dorit? Anyone doing the work for her to use her name should be careful.


She and Ryan Dorne came to an agreement outside of court, not sure about the details.


----------



## Jayne1

haute okole said:


> Bankruptcy trustees are paid according to federal law, 11 US Code Section 326.  Plaintiff’s attorneys do receive fees in the 40% range when a case goes to trial plus costs and he likely received 40% of the $26 million verdict he won against Mohamed Hadid recently.  He will not receive 40% of the $25 million he is seeking against Erika in the Bankruptcy complaint.   I am not sure about Mr. Richards fees in the bankruptcy case because he works for the trustee, who gets a percentage.  In this particular case, Mr. Richards is not considered a Plaintiff’s attorney and thus not entitled to 40% recovery.


Thanks! 

Not much will go to the victims though, after the lawyers fees, IRS, and the legal lenders... ?


----------



## LemonDrop

it's really sad how these lawsuits drag on for years.


----------



## anabanana745

haute okole said:


> @TC1 I just found out that an offer of $1.25 million was made on the La Quinta home. I don’t know if the trustee has accepted it.  However, a court has authorized one of Tom’s clients, a person who was burned in a PG&E explosion, to go after Erika in the amount of $11 million.  If the house sells for $1.25 million, the burn victim will get $584k, $730k goes to the bankruptcy trustee to divide among the other creditors, and  $335 for attorneys fees and costs.  Since I am not familiar with this area of law, I cannot explain why the burn victim gets this specific amount.  However, it is clear that the burn victim previously sued Tom and Erika, obtained judgment against them and their lawyer filed liens against the Girardi estate prior to the bankruptcy.  Very astute for this particular plaintiff.


 Maybe 585k is what the victim is still owed?


----------



## haute okole

anabanana745 said:


> Maybe 585k is what the victim is still owed?


From the articles I have read, they are still owed $11 million of the $12 million that they won against PG&E and Tom and Erika kept this kid’s money.  Ruigomez v Girardi.  It has been 11 years since this poor kid was burned over 90% over his body.  Girardi told Mr. Ruigomez that he was keeping his money in trust and would send him periodic payments while his money would be invested earning interest.  Of course, this was a lie.  By 2015, Mr, Ruigomez had already had 30 surgeries and Girardi still had not given him his money although PG&E had paid out $500 million to settle numerous claims in connection to the blast that injured Mr. Ruigomez and others.

Keep in mind, the bankruptcy trustee has the horrible job of parsing through these claims and paying out victims pennies on the dollar of what they deserve because Erika and Tom spent these victims’ money on stupid vain crap.  I hope to never see Erika on this show for “entertainment purposes” again.  If she is not dumped, I won’t watch.  There is nothing entertaining about her.

@Jayne1 Compensatory damages are not taxed by the IRS or by California because they are not considered income, Thank Goodness.  Compensatory damages are given to an injured person to ”make them whole.”  This means an injured person suffered a loss and was diminished and the money is an attempt to make them whole.


----------



## andral5

haute okole said:


> From the articles I have read, they are still owed $11 million of the $12 million that they won against PG&E and Tom and Erika kept this kid’s money.  Ruigomez v Girardi.  It has been 11 years since this poor kid was burned over 90% over his body.  Girardi told Mr. Ruigomez that he was keeping his money in trust and would send him periodic payments while his money would be invested earning interest.  Of course, this was a lie.  By 2015, Mr, Ruigomez had already had 30 surgeries and Girardi still had not given him his money although PG&E had paid out $500 million to settle numerous claims in connection to the blast that injured Mr. Ruigomez and others.
> 
> Keep in mind, the bankruptcy trustee has the horrible job of parsing through these claims and paying out victims pennies on the dollar of what they deserve because Erika and Tom spent these victims’ money on stupid vain crap.  I hope to never see Erika on this show for “entertainment purposes” again.  If she is not dumped, I won’t watch.  There is nothing entertaining about her.
> 
> @Jayne1 Compensatory damages are not taxed by the IRS or by California because they are not considered income, Thank Goodness.  Compensatory damages are given to an injured person to ”make them whole.”  This means an injured person suffered a loss and was diminished and the money is an attempt to make them whole.


No words…


----------



## swags

haute okole said:


> From the articles I have read, they are still owed $11 million of the $12 million that they won against PG&E and Tom and Erika kept this kid’s money.  Ruigomez v Girardi.  It has been 11 years since this poor kid was burned over 90% over his body.  Girardi told Mr. Ruigomez that he was keeping his money in trust and would send him periodic payments while his money would be invested earning interest.  Of course, this was a lie.  By 2015, Mr, Ruigomez had already had 30 surgeries and Girardi still had not given him his money although PG&E had paid out $500 million to settle numerous claims in connection to the blast that injured Mr. Ruigomez and others.
> 
> Keep in mind, the bankruptcy trustee has the horrible job of parsing through these claims and paying out victims pennies on the dollar of what they deserve because Erika and Tom spent these victims’ money on stupid vain crap.  I hope to never see Erika on this show for “entertainment purposes” again.  If she is not dumped, I won’t watch.  There is nothing entertaining about her.
> 
> @Jayne1 Compensatory damages are not taxed by the IRS or by California because they are not considered income, Thank Goodness.  Compensatory damages are given to an injured person to ”make them whole.”  This means an injured person suffered a loss and was diminished and the money is an attempt to make them whole.


So horrible these people went without their money so Erika could dress like a drag queen and sing hideous songs about her kitty and not giving any fs. The other women coddling this con is disgusting.


----------



## Allisonfaye

swags said:


> So horrible these people went without their money so Erika could dress like a drag queen and sing hideous songs about her kitty and *not giving any fs.* The other women coddling this con is disgusting.



Well, it's pretty obvious that she mean this...


----------



## castortroy666

Rinna is financially tied to Erika through her daughters company, so I guess she dont have a choice in having Erikas back this whole time. But Crystal on the other hand, Im sure shes gonna regret sticking with Erika, cause she really didnt have any reason to do so. My guess is she will regret this later and give a "statement" about it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is it common for your attorney to set up a trust in a large lawsuit? And what if you don’t want the trust can you tell your attorney, “thanks but no thanks. Take your attorney fees and cut me a check.”


----------



## haute okole

meluvs2shop said:


> Is it common for your attorney to set up a trust in a large lawsuit? And what if you don’t want the trust can you tell your attorney, “thanks but no thanks. Take your attorney fees and cut me a check.”


Never, Ever. Period, end of story.  I would even be reluctant to refer them to a good trust and estate attorney friend because of the appearance of impropriety.  However, I would strongly recommend that any person coming into any substantial amount of money contact their own CPA, financial advisor or trust and estate attorney.  Plaintiff’s counsel, under zero circumstances, should retain a client’s money after the judgement or settlement is paid by the opposition. That is theft.  Well, let me revise my answer a bit.  In Tom’s case it is theft, for sure, because he did this with the intent to use his client’s money instead of truly investing it on behalf of the client.

I am unfamiliar with this EVER happening with reputable attorneys.  So if this happens to anybody out there, DO NOT LET a plaintiff’s counsel hold on to your money.  It is akin to letting a dental hygienist perform a face lift, it is that egregious.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, when I came into some money and was dealing with my lawyer, I asked her to help me with what to do with the funds. She said to seek a financial advisor, and I asked her for recommendations, so said she couldn't help as it might look wrong, and to ask family or friends for recommendations.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Allisonfaye said:


> Well, it's pretty obvious that she mean this...



meant. I need to quit typing so fast.


----------



## swags

castortroy666 said:


> Rinna is financially tied to Erika through her daughters company, so I guess she dont have a choice in having Erikas back this whole time. But Crystal on the other hand, Im sure shes gonna regret sticking with Erika, cause she really didnt have any reason to do so. My guess is she will regret this later and give a "statement" about it.


Rinnas daughters company failed as far as I know. Although Rinna probably still wants to kiss her ass so she doesn’t have to pay Erika back.


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> Rinnas daughters company failed as far as I know. Although Rinna probably still wants to kiss her ass so she doesn’t have to pay Erika back.


This can be used against rinna forever, she took blood money, but did she know? This is Rinnas worst nightmore come true. As far as paying the money back, she will sell her soul before that happens.


----------



## TC1

castortroy666 said:


> This can be used against rinna forever, she took blood money, but did she know? This is Rinnas worst nightmore come true. As far as paying the money back, she will sell her soul before that happens.


I can't recall who I quoted before...but there is a production company in LA called "DNA" some speculate that the money went there for filming videos..etc. not Rinna's daughters. Time will tell.


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> I can't recall who I quoted before...but there is a production company in LA called "DNA" some speculate that the money went there for filming videos..etc. not Rinna's daughters. Time will tell.


Thats interesting, if its tied to Rinna though, it does explain that nevrotic and forced love and concern, she still gives Erika. She seems to be under her spell for some reason.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> I can't recall who I quoted before...but there is a production company in LA called "DNA" some speculate that the money went there for filming videos..etc. not Rinna's daughters. Time will tell.


That makes more sense than investing in the Rinna brats. But Rinna is definitely kissing Erikas ass this season. Very different from her treatment of Denise last season.


----------



## andral5

swags said:


> So horrible these people went without their money so Erika could dress like a drag queen and sing hideous songs about her kitty and not giving any fs. The other women coddling this con is disgusting.


Indeed, above disgusting. I admire(d) Sutton’s position but am sorry she backed in front of that bish and said she now understands she will not be impacted by the bish’s bad reputation. Oy vey! At least one of them had the guts. Oh, and Dorit for a bit.


----------



## LemonDrop

I know a few of you are from the LA area.


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> I know a few of you are from the LA area.
> View attachment 5202268


Someone give her an Emmy already!


----------



## haute okole

LemonDrop said:


> I know a few of you are from the LA area.
> View attachment 5202268





LemonDrop said:


> I know a few of you are from the LA area.
> View attachment 5202268


One hour plus from Hancock Park to Pasadena with Zero traffic pre-Covid.  Plus Paps Do Not hang at TJ Max anywhere unless called.  She is a loser, with a paid assistant.  At least a two hour+ round trip, plus hourly fees for an assistant, for what?


----------



## bisousx

I love Crystal’s black dinner look and Garcelle’s all white cozy outfit. Any IDs?


----------



## earthygirl

haute okole said:


> Never, Ever. Period, end of story.  I would even be reluctant to refer them to a good trust and estate attorney friend because of the appearance of impropriety.  However, I would strongly recommend that any person coming into any substantial amount of money contact their own CPA, financial advisor or trust and estate attorney.  Plaintiff’s counsel, under zero circumstances, should retain a client’s money after the judgement or settlement is paid by the opposition. That is theft.  Well, let me revise my answer a bit.  In Tom’s case it is theft, for sure, because he did this with the intent to use his client’s money instead of truly investing it on behalf of the client.
> 
> I am unfamiliar with this EVER happening with reputable attorneys.  So if this happens to anybody out there, DO NOT LET a plaintiff’s counsel hold on to your money.  It is akin to letting a dental hygienist perform a face lift, it is that egregious.


Thank you for explaining this to those of us who are not familiar with the legal aspect. Aren’t there any checks and balances when a settlement involves such a large sum of money?  I don’t understand why there was no follow up by the courts confirming that the plaintiff received the settlement.  How did it get to the point where the Girardis could spend multimillions of other people’s money?


----------



## earthygirl

swags said:


> That makes more sense than investing in the Rinna brats. But Rinna is definitely kissing Erikas ass this season. Very different from her treatment of Denise last season.


Rinna brats! Hahahahhaaa!  Precisely.

I think Rinna must be benefiting in some tangible way from her support for Erika. Rinna is nobody’s friend. She does not understand the meaning of loyalty. I am waiting for the secret between these two insincere women to be uncovered.


----------



## haute okole

earthygirl said:


> Thank you for explaining this to those of us who are not familiar with the legal aspect. Aren’t there any checks and balances when a settlement involves such a large sum of money?  I don’t understand why there was no follow up by the courts confirming that the plaintiff received the settlement.  How did it get to the point where the Girardis could spend multimillions of other people’s money?


The level of fraud boggles my mind and it was apparently known by so many for so long that Girardi was a sleazy crook.  I feel horribly for the injured plainiffs who believed the stupid hype put forward by this show.  However, other attorneys who partnered with Girardi must share responsibility for referring their clients to Tom.  The people at the California Bar who looked the other way when the multitude of complaints against Girardi for theft (for decades)  were ignored must be investigated.  What an embarrassment and stain on the California Bar.  But most of all, Tom is a scum sucking ass.  If you read the story about Mr. Ruigomez and how he ingratiated himself to the injured boy’s Mom, went to he hospital day after day, and pretended to care as he stole this boy’s money.  It would make you SICK.  Mr. Ruigomez only represents $11 million of the over $100 million he has stolen.  What about the Lion Air victims?  If anybody has been to Bali or Indonesia, you know how lovely and humble the Indonesian people are and Tom stole from the heirs of the deceased airplane victims so Erika can get her glam on.  Yuck.

P.S.  Avoid law firms where there is only 1 equity partner and a bunch of junior associates under him.  I guarantee not one practicing litigator in Los Angeles would name Girardi as one of the best Plaintiffs counsel in LA, not ever.  It is amazing what a bunch of crap Hollywood hypes.


----------



## sgj99

I’ve like Kathy all season until tonight.  Now I’m trying to figure out if she is always stoned or just stupid.


----------



## andral5

sgj99 said:


> I’ve like Kathy all season until tonight.  Now I’m trying to figure out if she is always stoned or just stupid.


Both?


----------



## andral5

haute okole said:


> The level of fraud boggles my mind and it was apparently known by so many for so long that Girardi was a sleazy crook.  I feel horribly for the injured plainiffs who believed the stupid hype put forward by this show.  However, other attorneys who partnered with Girardi must share responsibility for referring their clients to Tom.  The people at the California Bar who looked the other way when the multitude of complaints against Girardi for theft (for decades)  were ignored must be investigated.  What an embarrassment and stain on the California Bar.  But most of all, Tom is a scum sucking ass.  If you read the story about Mr. Ruigomez and how he ingratiated himself to the injured boy’s Mom, went to he hospital day after day, and pretended to care as he stole this boy’s money.  It would make you SICK.  Mr. Ruigomez only represents $11 million of the over $100 million he has stolen.  What about the Lion Air victims?  If anybody has been to Bali or Indonesia, you know how lovely and humble the Indonesian people are and Tom stole from the heirs of the deceased airplane victims so Erika can get her glam on.  Yuck.
> 
> P.S.  Avoid law firms where there is only 1 equity partner and a bunch of junior associates under him.  I guarantee not one practicing litigator in Los Angeles would name Girardi as one of the best Plaintiffs counsel in LA, not ever.  It is amazing what a bunch of crap Hollywood hypes.


Outrageous what they did!!! And she still has the guts to act like a queen of some sort and threaten people who ask her valid questions. Despicable is not an enough strong word for her. Pure trash. TJ Maxx is too good to have her there.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> I’ve like Kathy all season until tonight.  Now I’m trying to figure out if she is always stoned or just stupid.


I notice she comes out of her trances long enough to stir up more crap. 
Saying she felt anxious about the so called tension at the table was just an excuse to bring up the Sutton and Erika stuff.

I really dislike how they got Garcelle to tears and then praised her for being vulnerable. Meanwhile, they let the Bag of Drag spin all the bs stories she wants with no owning of anything. Also every one of them had questions for Erika but other than Garcelle nobody had Sutton’s back.


----------



## Allisonfaye

haute okole said:


> One hour plus from Hancock Park to Pasadena with Zero traffic pre-Covid.  Plus Paps Do Not hang at TJ Max anywhere unless called.  She is a loser, with a paid assistant.  At least a two hour+ round trip, plus hourly fees for an assistant, for what?



I am not understanding why she would need any new clothes?


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> I love Crystal’s black dinner look and Garcelle’s all white cozy outfit. Any IDs?



Here's where I look:








						The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills Outfits at WornOnTV
					

Where to shop for clothes and outfits from The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills on Bravo.  The wildly successful series revolves around the lives of several women in Beverly Hills who are the epitome of all things chic and glam within the Golden State! From designer dresses, pants, swimwear, and...




					wornontv.net


----------



## Allisonfaye

andral5 said:


> Outrageous what they did!!! And she still has the guts to act like a queen of some sort and threaten people who ask her valid questions. Despicable is not an enough strong word for her. Pure trash. TJ Maxx is too good to have her there.



The word is sociopath. No ability to feel remorse for one's actions. LOTS of people fall into this category. Maybe not to the level of stealing victim's money, but you have to be careful in life. One author says 1 in 25 people are sociopaths. Doesn't mean they will steal or murder someone, but they will make you life hell.


----------



## tequila29

Maybe I'm being a penny pincher but despite Erika's predicament and the possibility she may personally be liable for paying back Tom's client's who were ripped off, I can't believe she still pays people to do her makeup. Why can't she just do her makeup on her own rather than paying a glam squad to do her crazy, over the top, caricature-ish makeup!? 

On another note, Tom seems to have thrown Erika under the bus when asked by a Page Six reporter whether or not she was aware of the activity going on at Tom's legal firm. Hard to say whether or not Tom is lucid or of sound mind but here is the clip....









						Exclusive video | Tom Girardi: I think Erika Jayne knew about my legal woes
					

Paps caught Girardi leaving lunch and approached him with a video camera, asking “Did Erika know anything?” to which the ex-lawyer responded, “I think she does.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## TC1

I'm not sure how long Erika is going to try to push this "burglary" story. An article came out saying there was "allegedly" a break in, Tom didn't confront anyone and the police found no forced entry. 
It's ridiculous how Dorit seems to be the one to want to go after Garcelle about what?? not letting her speak a few times?? Dorit's really searching for a storyline.


----------



## elle-mo

Kathy:  "...the camel with the...what is it? The toe with the camel's back...?"
Production: The straw that breaks the camel's back. 
Kathy:  "THE STRAW that breaks the camel's back!" 
She is too much...and 'Hair Polish'?


----------



## tequila29

elle-mo said:


> Kathy:  "...the camel with the...what is it? The toe with the camel's back...?"
> Production: The straw that breaks the camel's back.
> Kathy:  "THE STRAW that breaks the camel's back!"
> She is too much...and 'Hair Polish'?



Kathy comes across as a bit of a doting fool.  When she drove to San Diego, my reaction was "She drives? and she got to the Fairmont without getting lost! How amazing!"


----------



## caramelize126

swags said:


> That makes more sense than investing in the Rinna brats. But Rinna is definitely kissing Erikas ass this season. Very different from her treatment of Denise last season.





earthygirl said:


> Rinna brats! Hahahahhaaa!  Precisely.
> 
> I think Rinna must be benefiting in some tangible way from her support for Erika. Rinna is nobody’s friend. She does not understand the meaning of loyalty. I am waiting for the secret between these two insincere women to be uncovered.



Didnt Erika invest in Rinna's lip line? I thought I read that somewhere?

I also think that Rinna must be benefiting in some way... Rinna is no dummy. I would guess that she has already talked to lawyers behind the scenes to make sure she wouldnt be liable for anything and is happily playing dumb in front of the cameras so she can claim she had no idea in case things go south.


----------



## TC1

Rinna seems to want to keep her "own it" personality going..but is afraid to use to on Erika, so hey..just picks on Garcelle out of convenience. 
Sutton was on WWHL and said that she took Rinna and Harry to the Elton John Gala as her guests. Rinna posted on her IG.. "no we didn't go with you, Elton invited us"   to which Sutton posted back... "it was a charity fundraiser" and she had indeed paid over 10K per ticket for every person at her table. LOL at Rinna thinking Elton invited her stupid ass to anything


----------



## Jayne1

Allisonfaye said:


> I am not understanding why she would need any new clothes?


That’s exactly what I was thinking! She must have a huge closet full of clothes for every occasion.


----------



## DrDior

No words … except ’have fun in Vegas, girl’


----------



## castortroy666

DrDior said:


> No words … except ’have fun in Vegas, girl’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203064


If thats her new sugar daddy, she is working hard and fast.


----------



## castortroy666

LOL, Kathy was so bored with Dorit on the phone, she was okay with it for 5 minutes, then she checked out mentally   Dorit was so investigated in the conversation and Kathy was just packing at home like Dorit wasnt even on the phone, Im sure Kathy dont remember anything from that phone call. Dorit is deff the gardener in that relationship.


----------



## rockhollow

Did we really have to listen to Erika trying for some sympathy - for a woman who was always so closed mouthed about her life on this show, she now wants us to know all about her past with her story about her grandmother going though so much. 
Worst was Erika saying that Tom's life 'is just tragic.'  What's happened to all those people's money is tragic.


I also didn't like that some of the ladies pushed and pushed Garcelle until she cried, and then all were so pleased.
I suppose it took the sight off Erika, cause they sure aren't going to ask her any hard questions.

The way Erika spoke to Sutton at the dinner was terrible, hard to believe anyone though that was acceptable.


----------



## castortroy666

Sutton looked glamorous being pushed around by the hotel staff. Its not everday you see someone in a wheelchair clinging on to their Birkin bag.


----------



## castortroy666

Erika was serving prisoner realness with her orange jacket with the big letters at the back, at the lunch with the ladies. Also that croc bag she brought to the hotel looked pretty expensive.


----------



## Jayne1

castortroy666 said:


> LOL, Kathy was so bored with Dorit on the phone, she was okay with it for 5 minutes, then she checked out mentally   Dorit was so investigated in the conversation and Kathy was just packing at home like Dorit wasnt even on the phone, Im sure Kathy dont remember anything from that phone call. Dorit is deff the gardener in that relationship.


If you notice, whenever the women are sitting around a table having a discussion, Kathy rarely gets involved… and that’s not because she’s minding her own business, it’s because she has no interest. She’s bored as you said and she only cares about herself, she’s probably thinking about her next shopping trip and what she’s going to buy and I don’t think she’s listening to what the women are screaming about.

Apparently she wasn’t even that interested in her kids growing up so I doubt she’s going to be interested in what these women have to say.


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> If you notice, whenever the women are sitting around a table having a discussion, Kathy rarely gets involved… and that’s not because she’s minding her own business, it’s because she has no interest. She’s bored as you said and she only cares about herself, she’s probably thinking about her next shopping trip and what she’s going to buy and I don’t think she’s listening to what the women are screaming about.
> 
> Apparently she wasn’t even that interested in her kids growing up so I doubt she’s going to be interested in what these women have to say.


Thats so true, its almost an inconvenience for her to be filming the show. Even if shes only a friend of the show, she is giving next to nothing. She is the opposite of thirsty.


----------



## haute okole

DrDior said:


> No words … except ’have fun in Vegas, girl’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203064


Lol!  Who is this?  Girl!  $50 million, eyes closed and 2 bottles of champagne, 4 minutes and the Men in Black memory zapper.  That is the only damn way.


----------



## earthygirl

caramelize126 said:


> Didnt Erika invest in Rinna's lip line? I thought I read that somewhere?
> 
> I also think that Rinna must be benefiting in some way... Rinna is no dummy. I would guess that she has already talked to lawyers behind the scenes to make sure she wouldnt be liable for anything and is happily playing dumb in front of the cameras so she can claim she had no idea in case things go south.





caramelize126 said:


> Didnt Erika invest in Rinna's lip line? I thought I read that somewhere?
> 
> I also think that Rinna must be benefiting in some way... Rinna is no dummy. I would guess that she has already talked to lawyers behind the scenes to make sure she wouldnt be liable for anything and is happily playing dumb in front of the cameras so she can claim she had no idea in case things go south.


 

I agree with everything you said except for “Rinna is no dummy.”     =)


----------



## earthygirl

TC1 said:


> Rinna seems to want to keep her "own it" personality going..but is afraid to use to on Erika, so hey..just picks on Garcelle out of convenience.
> Sutton was on WWHL and said that she took Rinna and Harry to the Elton John Gala as her guests. Rinna posted on her IG.. "no we didn't go with you, Elton invited us"   to which Sutton posted back... "it was a charity fundraiser" and she had indeed paid over 10K per ticket for every person at her table. LOL at Rinna thinking Elton invited her stupid ass to anything





TC1 said:


> Rinna seems to want to keep her "own it" personality going..but is afraid to use to on Erika, so hey..just picks on Garcelle out of convenience.
> Sutton was on WWHL and said that she took Rinna and Harry to the Elton John Gala as her guests. Rinna posted on her IG.. "no we didn't go with you, Elton invited us"   to which Sutton posted back... "it was a charity fundraiser" and she had indeed paid over 10K per ticket for every person at her table. LOL at Rinna thinking Elton invited her stupid ass to anything


Here is one example of Rinna being a dummy!   =)


----------



## Allisonfaye

tequila29 said:


> Maybe I'm being a penny pincher but despite Erika's predicament and the possibility she may personally be liable for paying back Tom's client's who were ripped off, I can't believe she still pays people to do her makeup. Why can't she just do her makeup on her own rather than paying a glam squad to do her crazy, over the top, caricature-ish makeup!?
> 
> On another note, Tom seems to have thrown Erika under the bus when asked by a Page Six reporter whether or not she was aware of the activity going on at Tom's legal firm. Hard to say whether or not Tom is lucid or of sound mind but here is the clip....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive video | Tom Girardi: I think Erika Jayne knew about my legal woes
> 
> 
> Paps caught Girardi leaving lunch and approached him with a video camera, asking “Did Erika know anything?” to which the ex-lawyer responded, “I think she does.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



Whatever you want to say about whether he has dementia or not, he looks BAD.


----------



## pjhm

earthygirl said:


> Here is one example of Rinna being a dummy!   =)


Rinna is insufferable.


----------



## DrDior

haute okole said:


> Lol!  Who is this?  Girl!  $50 million, eyes closed and 2 bottles of champagne, 4 minutes and the Men in Black memory zapper.  That is the only damn way.



LOL! He’s Michael Gaughan, owner of the South Point casino in Vegas and the rumored new ‘pay dirt’ for EJ. I could probably do the 4 minutes black out drunk, but I would have to draw the line at appearing in public with him as ”my BOYfriend.”


----------



## meluvs2shop

Rinna- Girl BYE
Dorit-SHUT UP
Kyle- two faced
Garcelle- breath of fresh air
Sutton- stabbed in the back
Kathy- lazy and high
Erika- narcissist
Crystal- adds nothing


----------



## haute okole

DrDior said:


> LOL! He’s Michael Gaughan, owner of the South Point casino in Vegas and the rumored new ‘pay dirt’ for EJ. I could probably do the 4 minutes black out drunk, but I would have to draw the line at appearing in public with him as ”my BOYfriend.”


Hahaha! She is so gross if this is true. I mean, what!  Maybe he is a nice guy.  Sorry, strike that, if he is with her, he is the second coming of Jaba the Hut.  There is a blind item about him getting tired of her spending and wanting to return to his cocktail waitress girlfriendS at his casino.  I mean, Ew.  Erika’s mama must be crawling under a rock right now.


----------



## rockhollow

Rinna- gal for hire - no job to small or messy
Dorit- sorry I can't speak 4 languages, so just boring
Kyle- who me? I didn't say anything!
Garcelle- right on - a breath of fresh air
Sutton- classy
Kathy- totally unaware of the real world
Erika- Liar
Crystal- Who?


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Rinna seems to want to keep her "own it" personality going..but is afraid to use to on Erika, so hey..just picks on Garcelle out of convenience.
> Sutton was on WWHL and said that she took Rinna and Harry to the Elton John Gala as her guests. Rinna posted on her IG.. "no we didn't go with you, Elton invited us"   to which Sutton posted back... "it was a charity fundraiser" and she had indeed paid over 10K per ticket for every person at her table. LOL at Rinna thinking Elton invited her stupid ass to anything


Why would Sutton even invite Lisa??


----------



## earthygirl

pjhm said:


> Rinna is insufferable.


Yes...That is the one word that best describes her!


----------



## earthygirl

purseinsanity said:


> Why would Sutton even invite Lisa??


Sutton is not a mean girl.  Apparently, she learned manners in that “small town” she’s from!  It’s likely she wanted to be inclusive and gracious.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Rinna is vile!! I will never forget how she treated Denise last season....
That’s who she REALLY is as a person. A vile bully

I adore Garcelle!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Rinna seems to want to keep her "own it" personality going..but is afraid to use to on Erika, so hey..just picks on Garcelle out of convenience.
> Sutton was on WWHL and said that she took Rinna and Harry to the Elton John Gala as her guests. Rinna posted on her IG.. "no we didn't go with you, Elton invited us"   to which Sutton posted back... "it was a charity fundraiser" and she had indeed paid over 10K per ticket for every person at her table. LOL at Rinna thinking Elton invited her stupid ass to anything



I watched that show.   Yeah, Rinna, we'll believe that frugal Harry shelled out $20K to go to Elton John's gala.   Sutton does indeed travel in high circles and can afford to do it.  Sutton looked spectacular on WWHL.


----------



## 336

Rinna is exhausting. I hope they boot her; she is a terrible friend and terrible to watch.
She hurts my eyes and ears.


----------



## NZMousee

TC1 said:


> Rinna seems to want to keep her "own it" personality going..but is afraid to use to on Erika, so hey..just picks on Garcelle out of convenience.
> Sutton was on WWHL and said that she took Rinna and Harry to the Elton John Gala as her guests. Rinna posted on her IG.. "no we didn't go with you, Elton invited us"   to which Sutton posted back... "it was a charity fundraiser" and she had indeed paid over 10K per ticket for every person at her table. LOL at Rinna thinking Elton invited her stupid ass to anything


Rinna wouldn’t have gone if she had to pay, too cheap and always goes out on other peoples $$$


----------



## meluvs2shop

There’s a new interview ad I just saw for Netflix featuring Kathy and Paris. Kathy was giving parenting advice to Paris saying not to spoil her baby. Paris was like, it’s too late. Kathy alluded to the fact that when Paris and Nicky were younger they couldn’t afford all the luxuries they were able to afford once she had her sons and basically said indirectly, look how they turned out. My point is, I didn’t think Kathy and Rick had ANY money issues early on. Was it all tied in a family trust or something?
Ps I HATE Paris’s voice from 2000 and in 2021 sounds the same. Ugh. However, always a couple of minutes into the interview her “normal voice” pipes up. Stick with that Paris.


----------



## purseinsanity

earthygirl said:


> Sutton is not a mean girl.  Apparently, she learned manners in that “small town” she’s from!  It’s likely she wanted to be inclusive and gracious.


Having manners doesn't mean you have to let others walk all over you.  Maybe this was back when Lesser Lisa was the "pretend friend" that introduced Sutton to the group.


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> There’s a new interview ad I just saw for Netflix featuring Kathy and Paris. Kathy was giving parenting advice to Paris saying not to spoil her baby. Paris was like, it’s too late. Kathy alluded to the fact that when Paris and Nicky were younger they couldn’t afford all the luxuries they were able to afford once she had her sons and basically said indirectly, look how they turned out. My point is, I didn’t think Kathy and Rick had ANY money issues early on. Was it all tied in a family trust or something?
> Ps I HATE Paris’s voice from 2000 and in 2021 sounds the same. Ugh. However, always a couple of minutes into the interview her “normal voice” pipes up. Stick with that Paris.


I know a lot of people on IG think Kathy is "too cute" and "comic relief", but I think she's taking the Jessica-Simpson-I'm-pretending-to-be-a-dumb-blonde to a whole new level.  She preaches manners but doesn't seem to have many herself.  She looks disengaged (calling Meredith Brooks!) 95% of the time.  She's probably nothing but selfish and mean IRL.  To give her the benefit of a doubt, perhaps her brain cells are actually fried from years of drug use?  Her only saving grace is that she actually is wealthy, and it's fun to see her house.


----------



## bisousx

meluvs2shop said:


> There’s a new interview ad I just saw for Netflix featuring Kathy and Paris. Kathy was giving parenting advice to Paris saying not to spoil her baby. Paris was like, it’s too late. Kathy alluded to the fact that when Paris and Nicky were younger they couldn’t afford all the luxuries they were able to afford once she had her sons and basically said indirectly, look how they turned out. My point is, I didn’t think Kathy and Rick had ANY money issues early on. Was it all tied in a family trust or something?
> Ps I HATE Paris’s voice from 2000 and in 2021 sounds the same. Ugh. However, always a couple of minutes into the interview her “normal voice” pipes up. Stick with that Paris.



I watched the Paris Hilton documentary “This is Paris” for the first time yesterday. Kathy said something like there were 8 Hilton siblings (among them was Rick). 5 of the siblings inherited a massive amount of family money and the other 3... did not. And she left it at that.


----------



## meluvs2shop

purseinsanity said:


> I know a lot of people on IG think Kathy is "too cute" and "comic relief", but I think she's taking the Jessica-Simpson-I'm-pretending-to-be-a-dumb-blonde to a whole new level.  She preaches manners but doesn't seem to have many herself.  She looks disengaged (calling Meredith Brooks!) 95% of the time.  She's probably nothing but selfish and mean IRL.  To give her the benefit of a doubt, perhaps her brain cells are actually fried from years of drug use?  Her only saving grace is that she actually is wealthy, and it's fun to see her house.


Being aloof is one thing but having no idea of the names of ppl who work in your home (like INSIDE the home), I just can’t. I have no time for ppl like that. It’s rude and ignorant. Take the time to get to know those ppl you employ even if you don’t know a lot about them, but at least their names. Jesus Mary and Joseph!


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> Being aloof is one thing but having no idea of the names of ppl who work in your home (like INSIDE the home), I just can’t. I have no time for ppl like that. It’s rude and ignorant. Take the time to get to know those ppl you employ even if you don’t know a lot about them, but at least their names. Jesus Mary and Joseph!


Right?? "call the lady" Kyle.. "who do I ask for, the lady??" Absurd. 
Also..Rinna's daughter banging Scott Disick couldn't even get her a main story this season. I'm over her pretend desperate drama.


----------



## haute okole

Maybe I’ve lived in LA too long and been around these industry types, but Harry’s sudden lovey dove statements like he does not want to get divorced again, his more involvement in the show, etc, has me thinking he is effing around on Rinna Or just been caught.  He has been absent and silent for most of Rinna’s tenure.  Rinna admitted that Harry said he threatened divorce if she joined the show.  Hmmm.  This is just me speculating.


----------



## rockhollow

I was wondering if Harry's interest in coming to the dinner was to promote his new movie role. Lisa made sure it was discussed.

Had to laugh that it seemed Little Kathy main concern about the weekend was place cards. Who has assigned seating at a beach picnic? 
And that she was pissed that all the ladies wanted to go to bed after the dinner and not come back to her suite for coffee. She's spent the afternoon napping and was ready for late night drinks.


----------



## Jahpson

TC1 said:


> Rinna seems to want to keep her "own it" personality going..but is afraid to use to on Erika, so hey..just picks on Garcelle out of convenience.
> Sutton was on WWHL and said that she took Rinna and Harry to the Elton John Gala as her guests. Rinna posted on her IG.. "no we didn't go with you, Elton invited us"   to which Sutton posted back... "it was a charity fundraiser" and she had indeed paid over 10K per ticket for every person at her table. LOL at Rinna thinking Elton invited her stupid ass to anything


Rinna is such a social climber for someone who has been working in Hollywood for x number of years. Also, why are we still calling her husband "Harry Hamlin"?  How many Harrys are there in the group?


----------



## swags

There was speculation that “the lady” was undocumented although would not using her name do anything to protect her? 
I find Kathy amusing. I only recently heard about her past.
I’m hoping Rinnas unpopularity this season leads to her getting fired. She adds nothing to the show. Dorit can go too. She went in on Garcelle because she is too scared to question the Drag Hag. 
They should bring Camille and Vanderpump back


----------



## Jahpson

purseinsanity said:


> I know a lot of people on IG think Kathy is "too cute" and "comic relief", but I think she's taking the Jessica-Simpson-I'm-pretending-to-be-a-dumb-blonde to a whole new level.  She preaches manners but doesn't seem to have many herself.  She looks disengaged (calling Meredith Brooks!) 95% of the time.  She's probably nothing but selfish and mean IRL.  To give her the benefit of a doubt, perhaps her brain cells are actually fried from years of drug use?  Her only saving grace is that she actually is wealthy, and it's fun to see her house.


I'm not amused by Kathy's brand of "humor". But then again, I don't find the air-head schtick comedy. I really think the raves over her is because she's a Hilton. But that's just me.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jahpson said:


> Rinna is such a social climber for someone who has been working in Hollywood for x number of years. Also, why are we still calling her husband "Harry Hamlin"?  How many Harrys are there in the group?


It’s Harry effin Hamlin! Don’t get it twisted!


----------



## meluvs2shop

swags said:


> There was speculation that “the lady” was undocumented although would not using her name do anything to protect her?
> I find Kathy amusing. I only recently heard about her past.
> I’m hoping Rinnas unpopularity this season leads to her getting fired. She adds nothing to the show. Dorit can go too. She went in on Garcelle because she is too scared to question the Drag Hag.
> They should bring Camille and Vanderpump back


I can’t understand for the life of me Dorit beating a dead horse with Garcelle. Even Kathy (somebody) finally stepped in. And I think that’s Garcelle’s point. Everyone sticks up for each other. God forbid if Dorit went after Teddy Kyle was right there defending her friend and almost losing another friend (Dorit) bc of it. No one ever ever backs up Garcelle when Dorit drones on and on about transparency. BUT Garcelle is pointing out the obvious and her issues with Dorit to her face and not even her 4 languages helped her with the obvious.


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> I can’t understand for the life of me Dorit beating a dead horse with Garcelle. Even Kathy (somebody) finally stepped in. And I think that’s Garcelle’s point. Everyone sticks up for each other. God forbid if Dorit went after Teddy Kyle was right there defending her friend and almost losing another friend (Dorit) bc of it. No one ever ever backs up Garcelle when Dorit drones on and on about transparency. BUT Garcelle is pointing out the obvious and her issues with Dorit to her face and not even her 4 languages helped her with the obvious.


I honestly think Dorit is looking for a storyline.


----------



## castortroy666

Tivo said:


> I honestly think Dorit is looking for a storyline.


Dorits storyline and lifegoal is to become literally attached to Kathy Hilton.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> I watched the Paris Hilton documentary “This is Paris” for the first time yesterday. Kathy said something like there were 8 Hilton siblings (among them was Rick). 5 of the siblings inherited a massive amount of family money and the other 3... did not. And she left it at that.


It was stated in the Hilton biography that Big Kathy was over the moon and couldn't stop bragging about Little Kathy marrying into a family worth billions... they travelled and partied everywhere, while the children stayed with the hired help in Hilton hotels.

Apparently the parents demanded the hotel staff do all kinds of extra things for them, Kathy in particular was very arrogant and difficult and constantly reminding the staff they were Hiltons. 

In other words, I didn't get the impression they lacked for funds.


----------



## bagshopr

Someone advised Erika to appear sympathetic and caring towards Tom.


----------



## castortroy666

bagshopr said:


> Someone advised Erika to appear sympathetic and caring towards Tom.


If thats true, it backfired horribly for Erika. She complains about his kids not supporting him, while she was the first to run away.


----------



## TC1

Rinna "do you feel better Garcelle??" after gaslighting her and bringing her to tears


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Rinna "do you feel better Garcelle??" after gaslighting her and bringing her to tears


Talk about playing both sides


----------



## Lavendera

I think Kyle is trying way too hard to portray Kathy as funny or appealing, instead of self-absorbed and privileged.
Erica felt sad about Tom being put in a home, yet she bailed on him.
Dorit just needs to be quiet.


----------



## castortroy666

Lavendera said:


> I think Kyle is trying way too hard to make Kathy seem funny. I find Kathy self-absorbed and privileged.
> Erica felt sad about Tom being put in a home, yet she bailed on him.
> Dorit just needs to be quiet.


Kylie is just so proud, because she and Kathy are on speaking terms again. Everything is hunky dory now! Their relationship comes across as a bit forced, especially on Kyles behalf.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Kyle is a people pleaser; Kim and Kathy are not.  Kyle feels there is importance in keeping the family together.  Kathy ad Kim have enough of their own family and were adults on their own.  I think Kim can take it or leave it with her sisters at this point.  Kathy was already off on her own when Kim was the family bread winner.

They try hard, except Kim, to hide their snarkyness and picking which Kim ad Kathy try to disguise behind humor and moments of sympathy.

Their behaviors were all from being raised by their mom.  She is the person they all want to hold up high; she's the third rail that also pulls them apart when one sister want to break from countering or narrowly validating anything relating to her bad reputation and mean gossip from the past.  Their mom was a human being.  She did the best she knew how in her mind.


----------



## bisousx

If all of Big Kathy’s daughters and grandkids have nothing bad to say about her, then I wonder if the outrageous gossip is even relevant. Kim doesn’t seem to hold a grudge. Paris (in her documentary) said her grandma was a wonderful person who made Paris feel like she could become anything she dreamed of. All of these horrible things were written of Big Kathy but it seems like she is loved to pieces by her family. It’s very interesting to me. Makes me think that’s the way to go - live your life, give zero effs for no one except for your family and be cherished forever in return.


----------



## castortroy666

bisousx said:


> If all of Big Kathy’s daughters and grandkids have nothing bad to say about her, then I wonder if the outrageous gossip is even relevant. Kim doesn’t seem to hold a grudge. Paris (in her documentary) said her grandma was a wonderful person who made Paris feel like she could become anything she dreamed of. All of these horrible things were written of Big Kathy but it seems like she is loved to pieces by her family. It’s very interesting to me. Makes me think that’s the way to go - live your life, give zero effs for no one except for your family and be cherished forever in return.


All the girls are goal getters, thats the most important thing for them, to succeed. If they had any troubles along the way I dont think they hold any grudges against their mother, as long as the end result was money.


----------



## Jahpson

meluvs2shop said:


> I can’t understand for the life of me Dorit beating a dead horse with Garcelle. Even Kathy (somebody) finally stepped in. And I think that’s Garcelle’s point. Everyone sticks up for each other. God forbid if Dorit went after Teddy Kyle was right there defending her friend and almost losing another friend (Dorit) bc of it. No one ever ever backs up Garcelle when Dorit drones on and on about transparency. BUT Garcelle is pointing out the obvious and her issues with Dorit to her face and not even her 4 languages helped her with the obvious.


I want Dorit to "finish her thought" on pen and paper, summarize what she wrote, and then share with the ladies...

Most of the time I have no idea what her problem is with Garcelle or anybody.


----------



## pjhm

Jahpson said:


> I want Dorit to "finish her thought" on pen and paper, summarize what she wrote, and then share with the ladies...
> 
> Most of the time I have no idea what her problem is with Garcelle or anybody.


She’s trying to be relevant but is failing. Her glam is all that keeps her on the show. Her long winded gibberish puts me to sleep.


----------



## castortroy666

pjhm said:


> She’s trying to be relevant but is failing. Her glam is all that keeps her on the show. Her long winded gibberish puts me to sleep.


Dorit is a budget version of Erika Jayne, which is a budget version of a pop star herself.


----------



## lulilu

I read on twitter and now I can't find it, but Dr Tiffany Moon of Dallas HWs posted about Erika's claim that she wouldn't let them operate on Tom because anesthesia was too dangerous because of his head trauma.  Tiffany said Erika is totally wrong -- she is the anethesiologist on surgeries on head trauma patients all the time.  She laughingly suggested that Erika ask her for a second opinion the next time.

Another lie outed.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I read on twitter and now I can't find it, but Dr Tiffany Moon of Dallas HWs posted about Erika's claim that she wouldn't let them operate on Tom because anesthesia was too dangerous because of his head trauma.  Tiffany said Erika is totally wrong -- she is the anethesiologist on surgeries on head trauma patients all the time.  She laughingly suggested that Erika ask her for a second opinion the next time.
> 
> Another lie outed.


Yes, that story was ridiculous.  Surgery is often needed to fix "TBIs".  I doubt they give the patient a wooden block to chomp on and ether.


----------



## tequila29

I can't believe Sutton offered to give Erika a loan. Given Erika's spending habits and money sense, I'm almost certain she would not be able to pay Sutton back. I am a believer that if you 'lend' someone money, there is a 99% chance you will never get it back. I would never lend money - especially to someone like Erika. I would only give it away to help someone (if they were worthy or deserving of help) and expect to never see the money or hear from the person again.


----------



## castortroy666

tequila29 said:


> I can't believe Sutton offered to give Erika a loan. Given Erika's spending habits and money sense, I'm almost certain she would not be able to pay Sutton back. I am a believer that if you 'lend' someone money, there is a 99% chance you will never get it back. I would never lend money - especially to someone like Erika. I would only give it away to help someone (if they were worthy or deserving of help) and expect to never see the money or hear from the person again.


That was showing real class by Sutton, money cant buy you that.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Rinna might as well be growing on Erika’s ***


----------



## meluvs2shop

Does anyone by any chance know the name of the French Sauvignon Blanc wine Crystal purchased for everyone? They were all raving how delicious it was and better than the California. I’m a big Sauvignon Blanc fan.


----------



## meluvs2shop

What an awkward evening. Everyone fawning over Erika and Kyle throwing Sutton under the bus for staying quiet.


----------



## lulilu

Every week I think I can't possibly like Kyle less -- and then......   She is a snake.  And she's not as smart as she thinks she is.  Andy will likely protect her at the reunion, as she seems to be one of his favorites.  But think about some of the stuff Kim has said about her, e.g., how she stole Kim's home (I am sure there's a story, but I believe there is truth to it).


----------



## lulilu

Does anyone understand Erika's story of Tom's exploding cataracts?  Any ophthalmologists here?


----------



## chowlover2

My admiration grows for Sutton weekly. And to think I almost gave up on her last year.


----------



## zooba

lulilu said:


> Every week I think I can't possibly like Kyle less -- and then......   She is a snake.  And she's not as smart as she thinks she is.  Andy will likely protect her at the reunion, as she seems to be one of his favorites.  But think about some of the stuff Kim has said about her, e.g., how she stole Kim's home (I am sure there's a story, but I believe there is truth to it).



Andy is a snake and will protect Kyle to maintain relavance. 

I read the Post article regarding RHOBH being the best show on tv right now and a modern day morality play.  Interesting read on the situation. However, Teddi Mellancamp don't do that to us!!! https://nypost.com/2021/09/28/real-housewives-of-beverly-hills-is-the-best-show-on-tv/


----------



## TC1

Kyle Richards is the last person who should be mocking how other people walk. It seems to be her go-to. Why doesn't anyone else stand up and walk like they just dismounted a horse and pretend to be her??


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Kyle Richards is the last person who should be mocking how other people walk. It seems to be her go-to. Why doesn't anyone else stand up and walk like they just dismounted a horse and pretend to be her??


They have respect for her. Kyle is the new Lisa Vanderpump, reigning queen bee. If Kyle get too cocky, the other ladies will rebell, and take her out like they did with Vanderpump. Then, Rinna will be the new queen.


----------



## TC1

I've heard that Erika goes pretty hard at Kyle for how two faced she is at the reunion. As she should, she was the set-up woman.
Rinna is vile..other than all her head nodding this season she's done nothing. Oh, except setting Crystal up to wear a bathing suit on camera when she KNEW she had issues with it. With her daughter allegedly having anorexia (which she happily used as a storyline) you think she'd be more aware...and not do that to A FRIEND. She's effing horrid.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> I've heard that Erika goes pretty hard at Kyle for how two faced she is at the reunion. As she should, she was the set-up woman.
> Rinna is vile..other than all her head nodding this season she's done nothing. Oh, except setting Crystal up to wear a bathing suit on camera when she KNEW she had issues with it. With her daughter allegedly having anorexia (which she happily used as a storyline) you think she'd be more aware...and not do that to A FRIEND. She's effing horrid.


I hope Erika goes after Kyle and Dorit. I bet Kyle cries. 
Rinna celebrates anorexia. I’m sure when the cameras aren’t around she refers to some of her cast mates as chub chubs behind their backs. She is scared of Erika however. She won’t question a thing the lunatic says.
Never have I ever stolen anything. Thanks Garcelle. I notice Erika isn’t too keen to go in on her the way she will Sutton.


----------



## BevS813

TC1 said:


> I've heard that Erika goes pretty hard at Kyle for how two faced she is at the reunion. As she should, she was the set-up woman.
> Rinna is vile..other than all her head nodding this season she's done nothing. Oh, except setting Crystal up to wear a bathing suit on camera when she KNEW she had issues with it. With her daughter allegedly having anorexia (which she happily used as a storyline) you think she'd be more aware...and not do that to A FRIEND. She's effing horrid.




I keep wishing they would boot Rinna off the show...I'm so over her.


----------



## pjhm

Kyle really is mean, calling Sutton out and asking “if the cats got her tongue” in front of the others is as snarky as one can get, particularly when she knowns Erika insulted Sutton the night before.


----------



## TC1

Rinna deleted the IG post that said she and Harry were invited to the Elton John fundraiser as guests by him and didn't contribute by purchasing a 10K ticket (like Sutton) There were SO MANY comments saying "Sutton paid for you, JUST OWN IT"


----------



## castortroy666

Its emberassing that Rinna cant OWN IT in the Elton John fundraiser situation


----------



## bisousx

meluvs2shop said:


> Does anyone by any chance know the name of the French Sauvignon Blanc wine Crystal purchased for everyone? They were all raving how delicious it was and better than the California. I’m a big Sauvignon Blanc fan.



I think it was the Brook Rose from Avensole Wineries. (I called them )


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> I've heard that Erika goes pretty hard at Kyle for how two faced she is at the reunion. As she should, she was the set-up woman.
> Rinna is vile..other than all her head nodding this season she's done nothing. Oh, except setting Crystal up to wear a bathing suit on camera when she KNEW she had issues with it. With her daughter allegedly having anorexia (which she happily used as a storyline) you think she'd be more aware...and not do that to A FRIEND. She's effing horrid.


Might have been faux rage, Kyle said on WWHL last night that she and Erika spoke as recently as yesterday;Kyle also said she phoned Erika after the episode where P.K. and Mauricio bowled over in laughter at Erika’s excuses, so she’s still kissing Erika’s behind.


----------



## De sac

Sutton: "I'd be mad too if I lost all my money"


----------



## tequila29

meluvs2shop said:


> What an awkward evening. Everyone fawning over Erika and Kyle throwing Sutton under the bus for staying quiet.



I thought Kyle was laying it on awfully thick when she was telling Erika how beautiful, smart, talented she is and how she has a lot going for her. I thought wow, but Erika doesn't have much going for her. All her money is going to be gone, she has to start financially from basically zero and she will forever be known as the wife of a swindler. I can see how Sutton would stay quiet when bs like this is flowing.
And again, Erika was saying she has 'zero dollars' and she has her glam squad doing her makeup so she can hang out with her 'friends' on a reality show! Does she not know how to save money?


----------



## TC1

I'm sure her legal team is wondering how they'll get paid from these "zero dollars"


----------



## tequila29

TC1 said:


> I've heard that Erika goes pretty hard at Kyle for how two faced she is at the reunion. As she should, she was the set-up woman.
> Rinna is vile..other than all her head nodding this season she's done nothing. Oh, except setting Crystal up to wear a bathing suit on camera when she KNEW she had issues with it. With her daughter allegedly having anorexia (which she happily used as a storyline) you think she'd be more aware...and not do that to A FRIEND. She's effing horrid.



But I do say, Crystal has an amazing figure! I did a double take. I was like 'why is she hiding her body?' If I looked like that, I would happily parade around in a bathing suit.


----------



## castortroy666

Dorit looked like a 90s teen popstar in the last episode


----------



## castortroy666

Garcelles fashion is almost as bad as Dorits now, neon colors, and flashy logos all over the place.


----------



## TC1

tequila29 said:


> But I do say, Crystal has an amazing figure! I did a double take. I was like 'why is she hiding her body?' If I looked like that, I would happily parade around in a bathing suit.


ITA! I thought she looked amazing. Much more appealing than these sticks walking around with too much plastic surgery and bolt on boobs.


----------



## Love Of My Life

castortroy666 said:


> Its emberassing that Rinna cant OWN IT in the Elton John fundraiser situation



Do any of the Beverly Hills Housewives every own anything that comes out of their
unfiltered mouths?


----------



## castortroy666

Love Of My Life said:


> Do any of the Beverly Hills Housewives every own anything that comes out of their
> unfiltered mouths?


Well, Sutton and Garcelle are doing a pretty good job, but the other ladies does not support them as much as they deserve.


----------



## BevS813

……


----------



## Love Of My Life

tequila29 said:


> I thought Kyle was laying it on awfully thick when she was telling Erika how beautiful, smart, talented she is and how she has a lot going for her. I thought wow, but Erika doesn't have much going for her. All her money is going to be gone, she has to start financially from basically zero and she will forever be known as the wife of a swindler. I can see how Sutton would stay quiet when bs like this is flowing.
> And again, Erika was saying she has 'zero dollars' and she has her glam squad doing her makeup so she can hang out with her 'friends' on a reality show! Does she not know how to save money?



Erika just calling attention in a negative manner. She is so brazen with flaunting her glam squad.. she wants
everyone to think she has no money...what about the money that the victims are owed???
I doubt any of them have a glam squad, a huge apartment, drive a fancy car & have racks
& racks of designer clothing. Her whole demeanor is arrogant & entitled
Erika is quite a despicable character.. she should be booted off RHoBH...


----------



## castortroy666

LOL, when Erika told Kyle, that her lawyer said she was the most courageous person he ever heard of


----------



## haute okole

castortroy666 said:


> LOL, when Erika told Kyle, that her lawyer said she was the most courageous person he ever heard of


That, for sure, was BS.  We lawyers have seen a lot and Erika is the biggest coward in the world.  She is so afraid to be broke, she sells herself to slimy slugs.  That is a big fat coward.


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> I've heard that Erika goes pretty hard at Kyle for how two faced she is at the reunion. As she should, she was the set-up woman.
> *Rinna is vile..other than all her head nodding this season she's done nothing. Oh, except setting Crystal up to wear a bathing suit on camera when she KNEW she had issues with it. *With her daughter allegedly having anorexia (which she happily used as a storyline) you think she'd be more aware...and not do that to A FRIEND. She's effing horrid.


YASSS! They spoke before going to the pool for yoga and Rinna said she’s wearing a bathing suit. While she did she also had leggings on. Vastly different from _just_ a bathing suit.


----------



## castortroy666

meluvs2shop said:


> YASSS! They spoke before going to the pool for yoga and Rinna said she’s wearing a bathing suit. While she did she also had leggings on. Vastly different from _just_ a bathing suit.


Not a successful setup though, Crystal looked stunning in that bathing suit


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisousx said:


> I think it was the Brook Rose from Avensole Wineries. (I called them )


That rose looked delicious! I want to try that too. I think this may be the Sauvignon Blanc from the description but not a 100% sure. Thanks for telling me the name of the Winery. Very helpful!


----------



## bisousx

meluvs2shop said:


> That rose looked delicious! I want to try that too. I think this may be the Sauvignon Blanc from the description but not a 100% sure. Thanks for telling me the name of the Winery. Very helpful!
> View attachment 5210120



You’re right, it was a Sauvignon Blanc on the show. Please let us know how good it is if you order it!


----------



## purseinsanity

pjhm said:


> Kyle really is mean, calling Sutton out and asking “if the cats got her tongue” in front of the others is as snarky as one can get, particularly when she knowns Erika insulted Sutton the night before.


I don't care how rich Kyle gets, she'll always be trash in my eyes.  She's a social climber just like her mother and name drops constantly.  She is a snake and not a true friend to anyone, unless they can help her social climb further.  I feel badly for Kim, having Kathy and Kyle as sisters.


----------



## Lavendera

zooba said:


> Andy is a snake and will protect Kyle to maintain relavance.
> 
> I read the Post article regarding RHOBH being the best show on tv right now and a modern day morality play.  Interesting read on the situation. However, Teddi Mellancamp don't do that to us!!! https://nypost.com/2021/09/28/real-housewives-of-beverly-hills-is-the-best-show-on-tv/


great article! thx for sharing.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Rinna deleted the IG post that said she and Harry were invited to the Elton John fundraiser as guests by him and didn't contribute by purchasing a 10K ticket (like Sutton) There were SO MANY comments saying "Sutton paid for you, JUST OWN IT"


I love this.   I was surprised when she made that post.  I am sure she, like many celebrities, got invited to buy a ticket/contribute.  What a consummate bullsh1t artist she is.  A bald face liar.  I am glad she got put in her place.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> I love this.   I was surprised when she made that post.  I am sure she, like many celebrities, got invited to buy a ticket/contribute.  What a consummate bullsh1t artist she is.  A bald face liar.  I am glad she got put in her place.


That she even tried to call out Sutton shows what type of person she is, I know they see Sutton as weak so her and Kyle feel free to bully her. I think Sutton is stronger than we see.


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> That she even tried to call out Sutton shows what type of person she is, I know they see Sutton as weak so her and Kyle feel free to bully her. I think Sutton is stronger than we see.


That was so revealing of Kyle, and low class. What a trashy, childish thing to do. I believe Sutton will become a more dominant and confident housewife in the next season. The South Shall Rise Again!


----------



## swags

castortroy666 said:


> That was so revealing of Kyle, and low class. What a trashy, childish thing to do. I believe Sutton will become a more dominant and confident housewife in the next season. The South Shall Rise Again!


That reminds me. Erika calling Sutton small town irritated me a bit, Ms Drag Queen Pretty Broke Mess would do better in a small town where the cost of living is lower instead of squandering other peoples money on over the top latex pants and glam squads.


----------



## bagshopr

Kyle was snippy and mean throughout the trip. She is the queen of the group only by longevity, not ability.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> That reminds me. Erika calling Sutton small town irritated me a bit, Ms Drag Queen Pretty Broke Mess would do better in a small town where the cost of living is lower instead of squandering other peoples money on over the top latex pants and glam squads.


And isn't Erika also from a small Southern town??  Someone's gotten too big for her britches!


----------



## meluvs2shop

zooba said:


> Andy is a snake and will protect Kyle to maintain relavance.
> 
> I read the Post article regarding RHOBH being the best show on tv right now and a modern day morality play.  Interesting read on the situation. However, Teddi Mellancamp don't do that to us!!! https://nypost.com/2021/09/28/real-housewives-of-beverly-hills-is-the-best-show-on-tv/


Great article! Funny to read too. The writer definitely watched every epi so far. So many little nuggets in the article, but I love this one:

_Sometime later and very recently but Erika’s not sure when — because they’re getting a divorce and not speaking, except Tom calls her every day — Tom, who is also going blind, fought off an intruder and wound up needing eye surgery while her adult son, who is in the LAPD, flipped his car five times while driving through the California snow._


----------



## 336

HOW LONG IS DORIT GONNA LOOK LIKE CHUN LI FOR?


----------



## swags

What about the sex question when Erika turned nasty again? When asked about strapping on a dildo and someone said “if you loved them” and Erika ” I don’t have to love them it’s nobody’s business so shut up shut up”
Whatever she’s taking must have worn off on camera.


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> What about the sex question when Erika turned nasty again? When asked about strapping on a dildo and someone said “if you loved them” and Erika ” I don’t have to love them it’s nobody’s business so shut up shut up”
> Whatever she’s taking must have worn off on camera.


I dont understand that woman. She cant apologize to the victims in front of the cameras, but talking about kinky sexual stuff is what she wants us to listen to.


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> Great article! Funny to read too. The writer definitely watched every epi so far. So many little nuggets in the article, but I love this one:
> 
> _Sometime later and very recently but Erika’s not sure when — because they’re getting a divorce and not speaking, except Tom calls her every day — Tom, who is also going blind, fought off an intruder and wound up needing eye surgery while her adult son, who is in the LAPD, flipped his car five times while driving through the California snow._


I swear to God, when my brother was about 4 years old, he was quite the story teller.  He'd come up with these fascinating stories about bad people with twists and turns, and the stories always ended with "and then his eyes popped out".  Erika's similar BS brought back some lovely memories for me, as I imagined Tom's eyes popping out.


----------



## Tivo

336 said:


> HOW LONG IS DORIT GONNA LOOK LIKE CHUN LI FOR?


She totally looks like a Street Fighter/anime character!


----------



## 1LV

castortroy666 said:


> They have respect for her. Kyle is the new Lisa Vanderpump, reigning queen bee. If Kyle get too cocky, the other ladies will rebell, and take her out like they did with Vanderpump. Then, Rinna will be the new queen.


Please god, anybody but Rinna!


----------



## castortroy666

1LV said:


> Please god, anybody but Rinna!


Its sad, but she is next in line for the queen bee role! Then there is Dorit, and Sutton as an underdog perhaps, if the show takes a new direction. The outcome of the trial will affect the shows dynamics I believe, Erika will be pushed further to the side, and nobody have more integrity and guts than Sutton. But Rinna has seniority, it will be exciting to watch.. But thats only if Kyle is gone, and thats not gonna happen any time in the near future.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

At this point I’m just watching for Garcelle.... I love love love her!! She’s likeable, funny and real!!! 

Rinna NEEDS to go!!! Replace her with Denise, that would be the ultimate ‘revenge’ and I think it could be fun to watch her and Garcelle hang out together!! 

Sutton is settling into her ‘role’ on a reality show and I’m really starting to enjoy her...

Erika is a ‘mob wife’ and needs to go ASAP

After laughing so hard at PK, Dorit can stay!! but only if PK gets more airtime!


----------



## swags

Sophie-Rose said:


> At this point I’m just watching for Garcelle.... I love love love her!! She’s likeable, funny and real!!!
> 
> Rinna NEEDS to go!!! Replace her with Denise, that would be the ultimate ‘revenge’ and I think it could be fun to watch her and Garcelle hang out together!!
> 
> Sutton is settling into her ‘role’ on a reality show and I’m really starting to enjoy her...
> 
> Erika is a ‘mob wife’ and needs to go ASAP
> 
> After laughing so hard at PK, Dorit can stay!! but only if PK gets more airtime!


Rinna has definitely reached her expiration date. i would love for Denise to come back just to stick it to Rinna should she get fired.


----------



## Jahpson

swags said:


> That she even tried to call out Sutton shows what type of person she is, I know they see Sutton as weak so her and Kyle feel free to bully her. I think Sutton is stronger than we see.


Sutton wears her heart on her sleeve and some may take that as a weakness. I agree that she is stronger than we see.


----------



## andral5

Jahpson said:


> Sutton wears her heart on her sleeve and some may take that as a weakness. I agree that she is stronger than we see.


I love her and loved her from the beginning. The others’ bullying is not strength of character, it’s their nature. Of being lowlifes. Oh, not including Garcelle here  And maybe Dorit sometimes.


----------



## Jahpson

lulilu said:


> Does anyone understand Erika's story of Tom's exploding cataracts?  Any ophthalmologists here?


The ridiculousness of it all. 

"Tom's house was broken into and then he crashed the car and rolled over 50 times then he had a hang nail and his ankle cracked before he went to the emergency room and was unconscious for 48 hours but then died and came back to life and my son rode his bike down the mountain and got hit by car and then drove the car and crashed and he went to the hospital where they took his tonsils out*.*"


----------



## pjhm

Jahpson said:


> The ridiculousness of it all.
> 
> "Tom's house was broken into and then he crashed the car and rolled over 50 times then he had a hang nail and his ankle cracked before he went to the emergency room and was unconscious for 48 hours but then died and came back to life and my son rode his bike down the mountain and got hit by car and then drove the car and crashed and he went to the hospital where they took his tonsils out*.*"


Love it- you should be a comedy writer!


----------



## zooba

Interesting that they mention the lack of snow in the area only in the confessionals. In person they are lining up to praise Erika. Is it the edit or something else? Season has been a good one to watch but I would really like to see Rinna and Erika go away. Honestly Kyle too but that will never happen


----------



## a_b_c

zooba said:


> Interesting that they mention the lack of snow in the area only in the confessionals. In person they are lining up to praise Erika. Is it the edit or something else? Season has been a good one to watch but I would really like to see Rinna and Erika go away. Honestly Kyle too but that will never happen


Kyle is such a manipulative mean girl. She really needs a good dose of karma to come her way.


----------



## purseinsanity

a_b_c said:


> Kyle is such a manipulative mean girl. She really needs a good dose of karma to come her way.


I'm waiting to hear about Mauricio's lawsuit.  Maybe Kyle is trying to keep her skeletons in the closet by supporting Erika's with hers.


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> I'm waiting to hear about Mauricio's lawsuit.  Maybe Kyle is trying to keep her skeletons in the closet by supporting Erika's with hers.


Kyle is not as supportive as she once was. In the last episode she was calling her out for an apology in the confessionals.


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> Kyle is not as supportive as she once was. In the last episode she was calling her out for an apology in the confessionals.


Yes, but she never says anything to Erika's face.  In those cases, she usually throws Sutton under a bus.  She always deflects to others.


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> Yes, but she never says anything to Erika's face.  In those cases, she usually throws Sutton under a bus.  She always deflects to others.


Kyle is looking for a quick easy fix with this whole Erika situation. Throwing Sutton under the bus in person, while being *****y in the confessionals will catch up to her really fast. I wonder if Andy or anyone else will call her out on this.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I really like Garcelle, too. She does, however, need a fashion intervention.


----------



## caramelize126

Kyle and Kathy were on WWHL and at about 3:55,  Andy asks Kyle and Kathy about the jewelry that theyre wearing. Kyle looks a little flustered for a second and then tells Andy about the designer. They obviously weren't being paid to wear it because Kathy starts huffing and puffing about how she should be able to keep the necklace for free now ( since they've promoted it) and at the end says she's not taking the necklace off lol.








						Rihanna and Kathy Hilton’s Friendship | Bravo TV Official Site
					

Season 18 Episode 156 After Show: During the After Show, Andy Cohen asks Kathy Hilton from RHOBH what normal everyday things she’s done and Kathy dishes on hanging out with Rihanna, sharing that she's a Bravo fan.




					www.bravotv.com
				




I think this is the real kathy. Very shrewd. Paris was the same way- she would not promote/mention anything unless she was being paid.


----------



## Allisonfaye

So Erica tweeted that NYP article. I don't get her at all. Unless she gets paid by how many viewers there are.


----------



## pjhm

zooba said:


> Interesting that they mention the lack of snow in the area only in the confessionals. In person they are lining up to praise Erika. Is it the edit or something else? Season has been a good one to watch but I would really like to see Rinna and Erika go away. Honestly Kyle too but that will never happen


Erika’s mob moll persona has worked with these women, all afraid of her.
Sutton is too, she just has enough self respect to question her.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> So Erica tweeted that NYP article. I don't get her at all. Unless she gets paid by how many viewers there are.


She is really giving zero f**** at this point. All publicity is good publicity right? She has stopped caring about saving face, because lets face it, there is nothing left to save. I guess she wants to grow her instagram account and make a living of promoting shady products in the future.


----------



## CeeJay

haute okole said:


> Bankruptcy trustees are paid according to federal law, 11 US Code Section 326.  Plaintiff’s attorneys do receive fees in the 40% range when a case goes to trial plus costs and he likely received 40% of the $26 million verdict he won against Mohamed Hadid recently.  He will not receive 40% of the $25 million he is seeking against Erika in the Bankruptcy complaint.   I am not sure about Mr. Richards fees in the bankruptcy case because he works for the trustee, who gets a percentage.  In this particular case, Mr. Richards is not considered a Plaintiff’s attorney and thus not entitled to 40% recovery.


I thought that the IRS was always the first paid in a bankruptcy case?!!?


----------



## haute okole

CeeJay said:


> I thought that the IRS was always the first paid in a bankruptcy case?!!?


I don’t know anything about IRS and bankruptcy.  However, victims who receive compensatory damages in civil court cases are not subject to taxes by the IRS or California state because compensatory damages are NOT income.  Civil court and bankruptcy court two distinct venues.


----------



## LemonDrop

Garcelle is a little too real for me. Her air time and her kids put me to sleep. But then anything with kids in this show puts me to sleep. 

I wasn't sure about Kathy but now I think a lot of her Dumb blonde act is an act. This last episode she was asking Kyle how to open a wine bottle and trying to spin the top.  Kathy Hilton knows how to open a bottle of wine.


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> Garcelle is a little too real for me. Her air time and her kids put me to sleep. But then anything with kids in this show puts me to sleep.
> 
> I wasn't sure about Kathy but now I think a lot of her Dumb blonde act is an act. This last episode she was asking Kyle how to open a wine bottle and trying to spin the top.  Kathy Hilton knows how to open a bottle of wine.


LOL, thats right about Kathy, like mother like daughter right?   I dont think the producers brought Garcelle on the show because she is entertaining, rather because the show is too white. PC points forAndy


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> LOL, thats right about Kathy, like mother like daughter right?   I dont think the producers brought Garcelle on the show because she is entertaining, rather because the show is too white. PC points forAndy



She certainly doesn't have a lot of money. Her house is next to a canal. They try not to show it. I agree she was hired as a diversity hire but I do like her. Maybe she doesn't feel like she fits in because the others,  mostly, with the exception of Erika now, have a lot more money than she does. I am not dissing on her but we don't watch the show for anything but to see the excesses which these people can afford. I don't know what the financial situation of Dorit is these days. She is certainly not supporting the family with her $35k wedding dresses. Real estate is hot now, but is PK still doing that?


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> She certainly doesn't have a lot of money. Her house is next to a canal. They try not to show it. I agree she was hired as a diversity hire but I do like her. Maybe she doesn't feel like she fits in because the others, mostly, with the exception of Erika now, have a lot more money than she does. I am not dissing on her but we don't watch the show for anything but to see the excesses which these people can afford. I don't know what the financial situation of Dorit is these days. She is certainly not supporting the family with her $35k wedding dresses. Real estate is hot now, but is PK still doing that?


Garcelle can see straight through a lot of BS from the women on the show, and thats a good thing. She is likeable and have her heart in the right place, but her life is not that entertaining to watch. Compared to the ladies on RHOA she is extremely boring.

The mansions of Vanderpump and Maloof made me fall in love with this show, they had one of the best mansions in the most sought after gated community in LA. From the first couple seasons it has gone all down hill, and Brandy lived in a small rental, but she sure did bring entertainment and drama. Yolandas Malibu mansion was the last house that blew me away on this show. Now its only meh for me.

I doubt PK have anything going for him, if he had anything in addition to Boy George, Dorit would announce that to the world! Media would probably have picked up on that as well. We have only seen them downgrade their home, and the rose gold Bentley is gone as well. I wonder have many wedding dresses Dorit will be able to sell this year...


----------



## haute okole

Erika is in a WORLD of hurt and justifiably so.  She already has a judgment of $11 million against her by the Ruigomez claimants in California, has been sued and in settlement negotiations with the bankruptcy trustee in California.  Now the Lion Air Plaintiffs’ attorney filed a motion in the Bankruptcy Court in Chicago to file suit against Erika.  Erika’s willingness to settle the case shows that she has funds to settle the claims and the Chicago attorneys want in before the Los Angeles claimants get it all.  Obviously she has funds because she is paying attorneys, her glam squad, her assistant, her rent, etc.  She is really shameless.


----------



## rockhollow

And how shameless of Erika to keep going on and on about his (Tom's) family abandoning him, when that's exactly what she did.


----------



## Jayne1

haute okole said:


> Erika is in a WORLD of hurt and justifiably so.  She already has a judgment of $11 million against her by the Ruigomez claimants in California, has been sued and in settlement negotiations with the bankruptcy trustee in California.  Now the Lion Air Plaintiffs’ attorney filed a motion in the Bankruptcy Court in Chicago to file suit against Erika.  Erika’s willingness to settle the case shows that she has funds to settle the claims and the Chicago attorneys want in before the Los Angeles claimants get it all.  Obviously she has funds because she is paying attorneys, her glam squad, her assistant, her rent, etc.  She is really shameless.


I read that whatever the outcome, she does _not_ go to jail. Correct?


----------



## andral5

Jayne1 said:


> I read that whatever the outcome, she does _not_ go to jail. Correct?


She simply should.


----------



## haute okole

Jayne1 said:


> I read that whatever the outcome, she does _not_ go to jail. Correct?


To date, there is no Criminal Complaint against her.  The Lion Air attorneys in Chicago referred the case to the Attorney General for review for criminal investigation.  However, you are correct, all current cases are civil complaints filed by private individuals and do not expose Erika or Tom to criminal liability in State or Federal jurisdictions.  Hopefully, the discovery in the civil cases expose criminal behavior and prompts the State and Federal Prosecutors to file Criminal Complaints against both of them.  Unfortunately, Tom is ducking all liability by claiming he is incompetent, and thus cannot stand trial.  This is important because Constitutionally, he must be competent to stand trial to defend himself in a criminal trial.


----------



## swags

I read that the reunion will be four parts.
I hope they skip Naked Gate and Scott Disick and just go to the Erika questions. But I’m assuming the first part will be the boring stuff and they’ll replay “jealous of WHAT your ugly leather pants?”


----------



## TC1

The trailer is out...Erika and Andy both have posted on IG


----------



## castortroy666

I cant wait for Andy vs Erika on the reunion, I hope Andy wont back down first. Also hoping for some action with Rinna vs Garcelle, and Sutton should let Erika hear her loud and clear. Kathy Hilton on the other hand, will be the comic relief, adding basically nothing.


----------



## Jayne1

I hope the camera doesn't keep focusing on Kyle popping her eyes because I need a new expression from her.


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> I hope the camera doesn't keep focusing on Kyle popping her eyes because I need a new expression from her.


Considering all the plastic surgery Kyle has done, thats asking a lot.


----------



## earthygirl

TC1 said:


> I've heard that Erika goes pretty hard at Kyle for how two faced she is at the reunion. As she should, she was the set-up woman.
> Rinna is vile..other than all her head nodding this season she's done nothing. Oh, except setting Crystal up to wear a bathing suit on camera when she KNEW she had issues with it. With her daughter allegedly having anorexia (which she happily used as a storyline) you think she'd be more aware...and not do that to A FRIEND. She's effing horrid.


Soooo true!!! I hope Andy asked her about that at the reunion, but it’s likely that he didn’t. I bet Rinna was hoping for a more negative reaction from crystal. Crystal took it well and didn’t assume the worst of Rinna. Everyone should assume the worst of Rinna!! She’s got no conscience!



pjhm said:


> Kyle really is mean, calling Sutton out and asking “if the cats got her tongue” in front of the others is as snarky as one can get, particularly when she knowns Erika insulted Sutton the night before.



Kyle is the definition of a mean girl. What a horrible example she’s setting for her four daughters. I have grown to dislike everything about her.  She’s not a solid, trustworthy or kind person at all. 

Btw, I used to think Kyle just wanted her big sister’s approval, but now
I think Kyle kisses Kathy’s ass because she’s afraid of her.  Kathy is more elite and socially influential than she will ever be.


----------



## buzzytoes

Erika looks ROUGH in the preview for the reunion. Like she is on steroids or something. Her face looks puffy and saggy all at the same time. Her eyebrows aren't helping either. I had to go back and watch the beginning of the preview because in the "two weeks prior to the reunion" clip she looked normal.


----------



## earthygirl

purseinsanity said:


> And isn't Erika also from a small Southern town??  Someone's gotten too big for her britches!


I know, right?!! I wish Sutton had responded “I may be from a small town, you may think I’m small minded, but I’d rather be that, than a sociopath and a big fat LIAR!!!“

I hope Sutton reflects on the season and comes back with more strength and confidence! She ends it to deal with the mean girls namely Erika, Kyle and Rinna.



buzzytoes said:


> Erika looks ROUGH in the preview for the reunion. Like she is on steroids or something. Her face looks puffy and saggy all at the same time. Her eyebrows aren't helping either. I had to go back and watch the beginning of the preview because in the "two weeks prior to the reunion" clip she looked normal.


Maybe she went to a back alley plastic surgeon before the reunion...since you know, she’s now broke and can’t afford the Beverly Hills docs.


----------



## Coco.lover

No need for Kyle to have brought that up on that dinner without Sutton. I would love for Rinna to be fired along with Erika.


----------



## purseinsanity

Coco.lover said:


> No need for Kyle to have brought that up on that dinner without Sutton. I would love for Rinna to be fired along with Erika.


Kyle is nothing but a $hit stirrer.  How many episodes does she throw Sutton under the bus?  Enough already for Pete’s sake!  Then acts like she’s shocked Erika won’t talk to Sutton again.


----------



## haute okole

buzzytoes said:


> Erika looks ROUGH in the preview for the reunion. Like she is on steroids or something. Her face looks puffy and saggy all at the same time. Her eyebrows aren't helping either. I had to go back and watch the beginning of the preview because in the "two weeks prior to the reunion" clip she looked normal.


Lol!  There is a blind item here in LA that she is drinking herself blind every night with cheap Vons vodka that she pours into Grey Goose bottles.  She does not have any fans amongst many who have had the displeasure of working with her when she had money.  She must be a real Pill now that she is broke, humorless and an over.

BTW, have you noticed how the show drastically overstates the value of the Hermes bags?  Chrystal’s Rue Fauberg purse does not retail for over $90k in the store or Kyle’s Birkin 30 for over $20k.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> Lol!  There is a blind item here in LA that she is drinking herself blind every night with cheap Vons vodka that she pours into Grey Goose bottles.  She does not have any fans amongst many who have had the displeasure of working with her when she had money.  She must be a real Pill now that she is broke, humorless and an over.
> 
> BTW, have you noticed how the show drastically overstates the value of the Hermes bags?  Chrystal’s Rue Fauberg purse does not retail for over $90k in the store or Kyle’s Birkin 30 for over $20k.


I kept trying to see if Kyle's was ostrich for them to claim that price!

Maybe Erika has wisened up for the reunion, or really has started experiencing the effects of having her accounts frozen.  She looks awful, just like @buzzytoes said.  She's looking kind of manly to me, and with that low voice of hers, she could give drag queens a run for their money.

Actually, I take that back.  I'm sorry to insult drag queens, because none would look as awful as Erika at the reunion!


----------



## Coco.lover

I heard Erika was seeing a casino owner in vegas.


haute okole said:


> Lol!  There is a blind item here in LA that she is drinking herself blind every night with cheap Vons vodka that she pours into Grey Goose bottles.  She does not have any fans amongst many who have had the displeasure of working with her when she had money.  She must be a real Pill now that she is broke, humorless and an over.
> 
> BTW, have you noticed how the show drastically overstates the value of the Hermes bags?  Chrystal’s Rue Fauberg purse does not retail for over $90k in the store or Kyle’s Birkin 30 for over $20k.


----------



## swags

I used to feel bad for Kyle when the vile Brandi would go in on her. Now I get it. Kyle picks on who she sees as weak or who is outnumbered. The type who will out her own sister as an alcoholic. There was no reason for her to tell Erika that Sutton still didn’t believe her. Behind Sutton’s back of course.


----------



## Allisonfaye

swags said:


> I used to feel bad for Kyle when the vile Brandi would go in on her. Now I get it. Kyle picks on who she sees as weak or who is outnumbered. The type who will out her own sister as an alcoholic. There was no reason for her to tell Erika that Sutton still didn’t believe her. Behind Sutton’s back of course.



If you recall, when Brandi first came on, Kyle and Kim were really nasty to her for no reason. Not that I like Brandi. I can't stand her. But we saw the mean girl thing very early on with Kyle.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> If you recall, when Brandi first came on, Kyle and Kim were really nasty to her for no reason. Not that I like Brandi. I can't stand her. But we saw the mean girl thing very early on with Kyle.


They were so mean to Brandi, behind her back and to her face. I was shocked rewatching the first seasons lately. I felt bad for Brandi when she was sitting alone with her crutches at game night, and they let her have it all night, even hiding her crutches.


----------



## kemilia

castortroy666 said:


> Garcelle can see straight through a lot of BS from the women on the show, and thats a good thing. She is likeable and have her heart in the right place, but her life is not that entertaining to watch. Compared to the ladies on RHOA she is extremely boring.
> 
> The mansions of Vanderpump and Maloof made me fall in love with this show, they had one of the best mansions in the most sought after gated community in LA. From the first couple seasons it has gone all down hill, and Brandy lived in a small rental, but she sure did bring entertainment and drama. Yolandas Malibu mansion was the last house that blew me away on this show. Now its only meh for me.
> 
> I doubt PK have anything going for him, if he had anything in addition to Boy George, Dorit would announce that to the world! Media would probably have picked up on that as well. We have only seen them downgrade their home, and the rose gold Bentley is gone as well. I wonder have many wedding dresses Dorit will be able to sell this year...


Agree with you on everything. 

The mansions & closets of the first couple of seasons sucked me in right away. Heck, I didn't even know what a watch winder was until I saw a row of them in Paul's closet. And Adrienne's huge wedding dress that was mounted on the wall as art--I just thought "these people are _so_ not like me but I'm watching!" And whenever I see a fridge with a glass door--it's a Yolanda fridge! And swans swimming in a moat right outside your fabulous front door--beats my landscaping any day of the week.

Now I have to settle with Ericka wearing a hideous (but probably expensive) lime green sweatsuit with (O.M.G.) hideous matching heels. Can she get tackier? But ... her makeup at the Chinese New Year dinner--the red shadow & liner--was pretty darn cool. Her glam squad does do good work with makeup.


----------



## kemilia

buzzytoes said:


> Erika looks ROUGH in the preview for the reunion. Like she is on steroids or something. Her face looks puffy and saggy all at the same time. Her eyebrows aren't helping either. I had to go back and watch the beginning of the preview because in the "two weeks prior to the reunion" clip she looked normal.


Last night on the last "talking" sequence, her eyebrows looked like they almost met up, maybe it was the makeup/contouring but it didn't look great. Honestly, she didn't either. She seemed to have either gained weight or wore the worst dress ever to the New Year's party. None of the women's outfits were good, imo. And Rinna's wig? Eesh.


----------



## castortroy666

kemilia said:


> Agree with you on everything.
> 
> The mansions & closets of the first couple of seasons sucked me in right away. Heck, I didn't even know what a watch winder was until I saw a row of them in Paul's closet. And Adrienne's huge wedding dress that was mounted on the wall as art--I just thought "these people are _so_ not like me but I'm watching!" And whenever I see a fridge with a glass door--it's a Yolanda fridge! And swans swimming in a moat right outside your fabulous front door--beats my landscaping any day of the week.
> 
> Now I have to settle with Ericka wearing a hideous (but probably expensive) lime green sweatsuit with (O.M.G.) hideous matching heels. Can she get tackier? But ... her makeup at the Chinese New Year dinner--the red shadow & liner--was pretty darn cool. Her glam squad does do good work with makeup.


Thats the reality now, RHOBH is yet another show that has to rely on the crazy drama and scripted fights. The aspirational luxury is gone. 

I remember Erikas pink alligator heels from her first season and her formal suits, that was stunning. But with time her fashion got tackier and more cartoon like. She said goodbye to Erika Girardi and all we saw was Erika Jayne. Brands such as off white and supreme are favored over brands like Dolce & Gabbana and Prada these days. 

I also miss the short lived real housewives of Miami, it had some beautiful real estate, I was so looking forward to the new mansion Lisa Hochstein was rebuilding. I cant understand why that show was cancelled.


----------



## kemilia

Allisonfaye said:


> If you recall, when Brandi first came on, Kyle and Kim were really nasty to her for no reason. Not that I like Brandi. I can't stand her. But we saw the mean girl thing very early on with Kyle.


Stealing Brandi's crutches was really bad. And giggling like 2 little grade-schoolers--who does that?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I forgot about how mean they were to Brandi but she came back with a vengeance season after season. I wish she wasn’t a drunk bc that would give them more ammo. Kyle was always meh to me. She seems funny and a good time but she acts like a Queen B more often than not especially now that Lisa is gone.
Meanwhile reunion is 4 episodes long?! Another 4 weeks?! Ugh.


----------



## castortroy666

meluvs2shop said:


> I forgot about how mean they were to Brandi but she came back with a vengeance season after season. I wish she wasn’t a drunk bc that would give them more ammo. Kyle was always meh to me. She seems funny and a good time but she acts like a Queen B more often than not especially now that Lisa is gone.
> Meanwhile reunion is 4 episodes long?! Another 4 weeks?! Ugh.


Brandi was rude to Joyce, cursing 24/7, all the inappropriate sex talk, and slapping Vanderpump right in the face. That sent her right out of the show, she did not know when to stop.


----------



## earthygirl

Brandi is trashy. Kyle is wicked. LVP, while being a sniper from the side, is intelligent and witty so I respect her.


----------



## castortroy666

earthygirl said:


> Brandi is trashy. Kyle is wicked. LVP, while being a sniper from the side, is intelligent and witty so I respect her.


I miss some elements of Brandi on the show these days, but stepping over someones personal space, like slapping them or throwing a wine glass is not the way to go. Now the show is relying on Erikas scandal, and without it, RHOBH would be just as boring and awkward as RHONY.


----------



## Swanky

I can't think of any past cast members I miss really. . . I know Kyle irks everyone but she doesn't bother me too much, just sometimes.    She was meaner with her sis at the beginning, but a lot of them evolve as the show progresses.  Like Dorit is tolerable for me now, mostly lol
I'm completely over Erika.


----------



## castortroy666

Swanky said:


> I can't think of any past cast members I miss really. . . I know Kyle irks everyone but she doesn't bother me too much, just sometimes.  I'm completely over Erika.


I miss Vanderpumps regal demeanour, her wealth and how unapproachable she was. She had that x factor and star power a show like this needs.


----------



## Swanky

I couldn't stand her at the end, she was soooo self-righteous and snotty.  It's funny, some bother me at first then I assume they adjust to be more likable, then others I like at first then I can't stand them, LVP is that example for me!  I did always love Ken's loyalty and protection of her and I admired her commitment and love to animals!


----------



## castortroy666

Swanky said:


> I couldn't stand her at the end, she was soooo self-righteous and snotty.  It's funny, some bother me at first then I assume they adjust to be more likable, then others I like at first then I can't stand them, LVP is that example for me!


LVP made the same mistakes Kyle are making now. Everybody thought the show would be balanced without a "ruler" like LVP on the show. Kyle become the new queen, and the queen always becomes full of themselves. The same will happen if Rinna and Dorit gets the chance.


----------



## Volvomom

purseinsanity said:


> Kyle is nothing but a $hit stirrer.  How many episodes does she throw Sutton under the bus?  Enough already for Pete’s sake!  Then acts like she’s shocked Erika won’t talk to Sutton again.


I agree...... I was thinking the same thing.    Every time they are all together, Kyle throws Sutton under the bus.   WTF.     Leave her alone.   I don't even like Sutton.   LoL.   I do like Kyle, but man definitely a pot stirrer.

Erika is just a witch.   Hard to feel bad for her at all.   Ugh

I thought Crystal looked gorgeous in her gold dress.


----------



## TC1

If "throw the rock and hide your hand" was a person, it's Kyle. 
Why does Rinna have to over react to everthing like it's SO over the top. Her voice goes up and she plasters faux excitement into every word


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> If "throw the rock and hide your hand" was a person, it's Kyle.
> Why does Rinna have to over react to everthing like it's SO over the top. Her voice goes up and she plasters faux excitement into every word


I know the show is scripted so there are fights, misunderstandings and disagreements. We all get that. But you can tell LR was a soap actress bc her eyes and delayed reactions are so daytime TV. Like when Garcelle asked her to reach out to Denise. I think Garcelle is beating a dead horse at this point but that’s another story. The entire cast irritated me this season except for Sutton.  And Crystal, but towards the very end, like last epi end.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Swanky said:


> I can't think of any past cast members I miss really. . . I know Kyle irks everyone but she doesn't bother me too much, just sometimes.    She was meaner with her sis at the beginning, but a lot of them evolve as the show progresses.  Like Dorit is tolerable for me now, mostly lol
> I'm completely over Erika.



I liked Eileen but I know people thought she was boring. I liked her life with Vincent van Patten. She felt the most relatable to me and I thought she was one of the prettiest of all the housewives. Other than that, I can't really think of any that I miss. I never liked Adrienne or Camille or Taylor...lol..or the witch..or Joyce....I liked Kim when she wasn't drunk. She was a bit of a fruitcake though. I guess I liked LVP but I could never understand why everyone just worshipped her. I think Sniper from the Side was pretty accurate.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> I liked Eileen but I know people thought she was boring. I liked her life with Vincent van Patten. She felt the most relatable to me and I thought she was one of the prettiest of all the housewives. Other than that, I can't really think of any that I miss. I never liked Adrienne or Camille or Taylor...lol..or the witch..or Joyce....I liked Kim when she wasn't drunk. She was a bit of a fruitcake though. I guess I liked LVP but I could never understand why everyone just worshipped her. I think Sniper from the Side was pretty accurate.


Eileen had a family that loved each other, a career, a nice lifestyle, and she didnt embarrass herself or others around her. She could exit that show with her head held high. You cant say that about most of the ladies on the show...


----------



## Swanky

Yes, I liked her! I don’t “miss” her but I liked her. They need a few to refresh.


----------



## castortroy666

I think they should add Faye Resnick to the mix, make her a housewife. She will bring all the real drama we have missed since the early seasons. She is not super rich, but she is an interior designer and would probably show us a lot of wealth through her clients, and maybe cameos from Kris Jenner and other A listers.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Refresh the entire cast! I’ll be okay with it after this season.


----------



## swags

I overall liked LVP for television purposes. I guess behind the scenes she could be cold and dismissive to other cast members. They couldn’t wait to turn on her. 
In other news I just read online that Scott Disick is starting to date again! I am so relieved.


----------



## buzzytoes

haute okole said:


> Lol!  There is a blind item here in LA that she is drinking herself blind every night with cheap Vons vodka that she pours into Grey Goose bottles.  She does not have any fans amongst many who have had the displeasure of working with her when she had money.  She must be a real Pill now that she is broke, humorless and an over.
> 
> BTW, have you noticed how the show drastically overstates the value of the Hermes bags?  Chrystal’s Rue Fauberg purse does not retail for over $90k in the store or Kyle’s Birkin 30 for over $20k.


Yeah I can definitely see it being alcohol bloat. Wonder if she had to downgrade glam squad members as well and that's why her eyebrows look so terrible.


----------



## rockhollow

I really like Sutton, but wish she would stop trying to talk to Erika. After some of the things Erika has said to Sutton, that would be it for me. Sutton doesn't need to take more abuse from Erika.

And again, Kyle is not a friend to Sutton. She never misses a chance to stir it up between Erika and Sutton. Kyle seems to have lots of doubts about what Erika is saying behind her back, but never expressed them in front of Erika, but can't wait to tell Erika what Sutton is saying.

I didn't like any of the outfits at the Chinese party - well maybe Crystal's.
Rinna looked ridiculous!

Hard to believe there is going to be 4 episodes of reunion - I bet they leave the best for the 4th instalment.


----------



## castortroy666

rockhollow said:


> I really like Sutton, but wish she would stop trying to talk to Erika. After some of the things Erika has said to Sutton, that would be it for me. Sutton doesn't need to take more abuse from Erika.
> 
> And again, Kyle is not a friend to Sutton. She never misses a chance to stir it up between Erika and Sutton. Kyle seems to have lots of doubts about what Erika is saying behind her back, but never expressed them in front of Erika, but can't wait to tell Erika what Sutton is saying.
> 
> I didn't like any of the outfits at the Chinese party - well maybe Crystal's.
> Rinna looked ridiculous!
> 
> Hard to believe there is going to be 4 episodes of reunion - I bet they leave the best for the 4th instalment.


The 4th reunion will be juicy, at least I hope so. The first will probably be about Sutton walking in on Krystal changing or something, hunky dory and things like that.


----------



## Allisonfaye

rockhollow said:


> *I really like Sutton, but wish she would stop trying to talk to Erika. After some of the things Erika has said to Sutton, that would be it for me. Sutton doesn't need to take more abuse from Erika.*
> 
> And again, Kyle is not a friend to Sutton. She never misses a chance to stir it up between Erika and Sutton. Kyle seems to have lots of doubts about what Erika is saying behind her back, but never expressed them in front of Erika, but can't wait to tell Erika what Sutton is saying.
> 
> I didn't like any of the outfits at the Chinese party - well maybe Crystal's.
> Rinna looked ridiculous!
> 
> Hard to believe there is going to be 4 episodes of reunion - I bet they leave the best for the 4th instalment.



Yeah, I don't really get why she is trying anymore. Erika is not normal. Sutton has difficulty reading her social cues. lol


----------



## a_b_c

Allisonfaye said:


> Yeah, I don't really get why she is trying anymore. Erika is not normal. Sutton has difficulty reading her social cues. lol


The problem isn’t Sutton the way I see it, it’s Kyle who looks for every opportunity to prod Sutton into talking or saying something to Erika and putting Sutton on the spot.  I think it’s funny how Kyle does not ever do it to Erika. Why not? Because she’s a two faced coward Who says plenty about what Erika “should do” in her confessionals but never to Erika’s face.

But you’re right, Sutton should just tell Kyle to butt out instead of bending over backwards trying to please the clique and apologize every episode (When it’s Erika who should apologize).


----------



## Volvomom

Kyle needs to stop with Sutton.   And Sutton tries way to hard with Erika, its pathetic.   My god.   Rinna outfit was not appropriate at all for that dinner party.


----------



## rockhollow

I read that the first part of the reunion will be the ladies all getting ready to go to the reunion, and then half of the second part will be them getting ready at the reunion.


----------



## castortroy666

Wow, Kyle is actually confronting Erika in this episode, about her half naked pictures on instagram. I cant Erika is defending her pictures, saying shes trolling the trolls, so that makes it okay. She is delusional and really living in her own little world.


----------



## castortroy666

rockhollow said:


> I read that the first part of the reunion will be the ladies all getting ready to go to the reunion, and then half of the second part will be them getting ready at the reunion.


Damn Andy is milking this cow dry!


----------



## castortroy666

Garcelle looked so stunning in the last episode in her confessionals, that red dress was sexy and elegant  Not often I praise her fashion sense lol


----------



## caramelize126

meluvs2shop said:


> Like when Garcelle asked her to reach out to Denise. I think Garcelle is beating a dead horse at this point but that’s another story.



I dont think Garcelle has any other storyline outside of denise and dating. She has brought up how she has felt like she's not part of the group but I agree with the poster here that suggested that might be because she's not as well off as the rest of the cast ( except maybe Erika now). The Haitian dinner she had at her house was nice but there was a marked difference in how Garcelle decided to have her dinner and how Crystal chose to have her new years dinner.



rockhollow said:


> I really like Sutton, but wish she would stop trying to talk to Erika. After some of the things Erika has said to Sutton, that would be it for me. Sutton doesn't need to take more abuse from Erika.



Is this sutton's first year as an actual housewife and not friend?
Idk if this is accurate but I felt like it was harder for Sutton to transition from friend to housewife vs someone like Crystal who just came in as a housewife. It seemed like Sutton had to work a little harder. She must know that if it came down to bravo having to chose between her and Erika, Bravo would chose erika because of the drama she brings. Maybe thats why Sutton is so anxious about being on good terms with the other women? Just a thought?


----------



## Lavendera

When people show you who they are, believe them. and stay away from them. Except on this show, there is this juvenile idea that everybody has to be friends and talk it out, particularly pushed by Kyle.
No.
But I guess if they’re not talking to each other, there’s no show.
But in real life? No way. It’s mind boggling how everyone is kissing Erica’s ass. 
Sutton and Garcelle are way too nice and normal for this show.


----------



## LemonDrop

Screen grab for those who haven’t seen the preview yet.


----------



## Jayne1

Kyle is selling her house?  The new one?  I guess everyone knew that but me...


----------



## Jahpson

castortroy666 said:


> Eileen had a family that loved each other, a career, a nice lifestyle, and she didnt embarrass herself or others around her. She could exit that show with her head held high. You cant say that about most of the ladies on the show...


I liked Eileen’s voice. IDK, it was soothing to me lol


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> Kyle is selling her house?  The new one?  I guess everyone knew that but me...


She is selling/sold the house that Sutton was renting from her.


----------



## castortroy666

Jahpson said:


> I liked Eileen’s voice. IDK, it was soothing to me lol


For me its the opposite   I was a child/preteen when she played evil Kristen on Days of our lives, and I was always so scared of her and what she did to Marlena. But on the RHOBH she is one of the sweetest though.


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> For me its the opposite   I was a child/preteen when she played evil Kristen on Days of our lives, and I was always so scared of her and what she did to Marlena. But on the RHOBH she is one of the sweetest though.


We must be roughly the same age


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> We must be roughly the same age


Im born in 1986


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> Im born in 1986


Oh, ok then, I guess not!  
I'm suddenly feeling very old.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Volvomom said:


> Kyle needs to stop with Sutton.   And Sutton tries way to hard with Erika, its pathetic.   My god.   Rinna outfit was not appropriate at all for that dinner party.



Rinna is starting to look like she is dressing for Halloween and not a dinner party. Her makeup in the confessionals is odd.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Rinna is starting to look like she is dressing for Halloween and not a dinner party. Her makeup in the confessionals is odd.


Rinna reminded me of Melissa Mccarthy in the "Spy" movie a few years back, with that wig and black outfit.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Jayne1 said:


> Kyle is selling her house?  The new one?  I guess everyone knew that but me...



The Bel Air one. It's been on and off the market for years now. They have rented it off and on, too. I think they are delusional about the value. This last time they raised the price.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

'We could be implicated': How scandal consumed 'The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills'
					

Garcelle Beauvais, Crystal Kung Minkoff and Sutton Stracke open up about Erika Jayne, discussing race on reality TV and stocking up on leather pants.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

castortroy666 said:


> For me its the opposite   I was a child/preteen when she played evil Kristen on Days of our lives, and I was always so scared of her and what she did to Marlena. But on the RHOBH she is one of the sweetest though.


I am Ashley Abbott Young and the Restless old! She was one of my favs back in the day.


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> I am Ashley Abbott Young and the Restless old! She was one of my favs back in the day.


She has "retired" from playing Ashley about 17 times  the show even had a "farewell" for her..3 months later..she's back. Ahhhhhh daytime soaps.


----------



## Tivo

Allisonfaye said:


> Rinna is starting to look like she is dressing for Halloween and not a dinner party. Her makeup in the confessionals is odd.


I’m starting to think she’s a pill popper. Sometimes her twitchy behavior comes off medicated. She seems like a miserable woman.


----------



## Tivo

rockhollow said:


> *I really like Sutton, but wish she would stop trying to talk to Erika.* After some of the things Erika has said to Sutton, that would be it for me. Sutton doesn't need to take more abuse from Erika.
> 
> And again, Kyle is not a friend to Sutton. She never misses a chance to stir it up between Erika and Sutton. Kyle seems to have lots of doubts about what Erika is saying behind her back, but never expressed them in front of Erika, but can't wait to tell Erika what Sutton is saying.
> 
> I didn't like any of the outfits at the Chinese party - well maybe Crystal's.
> Rinna looked ridiculous!
> 
> Hard to believe there is going to be 4 episodes of reunion - I bet they leave the best for the 4th instalment.



Same. And also I wish Garcelle would stop bringing up Denise to Rinna all the time. She sounds like a broken record. I guess that’s supposed to be a “storyline,” since it feels so forced. Clearly Rinna isn’t interested in reconciliation or owning anything regarding her vile, disgusting behavior.


----------



## Jayne1

castortroy666 said:


> For me its the opposite   I was a child/preteen when she played evil Kristen on Days of our lives, and I was always so scared of her and what she did to Marlena. But on the RHOBH she is one of the sweetest though.


What??  Eileen Davidson will always be Ashley Abbott.


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> What??  Eileen Davidson will always be Ashley Abbott.


LOL, I have never seen one episode of Young and the restless, so she is scary Kristen to me  and that women that played her cousin or something with the buck teeth. Looking back at now it, it seems more like a skit on SNL or something.


----------



## baghagg

... Meanwhile, poor Denise Richards.  Her thanks for not taking half of Charlie Sheen's net worth (married without a prenup) pre-Tiger Blood days AND taking the half-siblings in when both he and his other ex were strung out?  He just got their 17 year old to move in with him and got a judge to schedule and hear his child support decrease motion WITHOUT Denise being there (she is away shooting something), which court proceeding he has allegedly postponed over and over again  (no doubt waiting for her to be away and unavailable) and she lost.

_ETA:. who would let him have custody?  He shouldn't be permitted to have a dog in his care, let alone a human._


----------



## Jayne1

Allisonfaye said:


> Rinna is starting to look like she is dressing for Halloween and not a dinner party. Her makeup in the confessionals is odd.


I don't mind that Lisa tries so hard. She's like Dorit in that way... full costume for the viewers and to earn her paycheque. 

I've always wondered about their clothes for these parties - dressing in these over-the-top outfits.

Do they borrow? Do the stylists bring it for one night? Because those getups aren't something they might want to wear again and I doubt they have the money to buy something to wear once, even if it's for a TV show.


----------



## castortroy666

baghagg said:


> ... Meanwhile, poor Denise Richards.  Her thanks for not taking half of Charlie Sheen's net worth (married without a prenup) pre-Tiger Blood days AND taking the half-siblings in when both he and his other ex were strung out?  He just got their 17 year old to move in with him and got a judge to schedule and hear his child support decrease motion WITHOUT Denise being there (she is away shooting something), which court proceeding he has allegedly postponed over and over again  (no doubt waiting for her to be away and unavailable) and she lost.


She was way to good for that show and those women, thank god she got a lot of money for her two seasons.


----------



## castortroy666

Tivo said:


> I’m starting to think she’s a pill popper. Sometimes her twitchy behavior comes off medicated. She seems like a miserable woman.


I always wondered why she got so mad at Kim during that lunch in Paris in season 5. Kim only mentioned Harrys name and Lisa threw that wineglass, and broken glass was shattered all over the other women. What goes on in that happy marriage, is there something going on with Harry Lisa dont want us to know?


----------



## baghagg

castortroy666 said:


> I always wondered why she got so mad at Kim during that lunch in Paris in season 5. Kim only mentioned Harrys name and Lisa threw that wineglass, and broken glass was shattered all over the other women. What goes on in that happy marriage, is there something going on with Harry Lisa dont want us to know?


Whatever it may/may not be, she seems to be alone _most of the time_..

Kids are moved out and hubby never seems to be home or with her.  It must be pretty lonely for her since her friendships appear superficial_ at best_.  Unfortunately it happens even to the best of us eventually..


----------



## castortroy666

baghagg said:


> Whatever it may/may not be, she seems to be alone _most of the time_..
> 
> Kids are moved out and hubby never seems to be home or with her.  It must be pretty lonely for her since her friendships appear superficial_ at best_.


Harry seemed to be pretty happy to quarantine alone in that remote shack he showed a picture of, probably because Lisa hates it as well. Lisa treats a woman like Denise like crap, and defends Erika like a sister, that tells a lot about her character.


----------



## Tivo

castortroy666 said:


> I always wondered why she got so mad at Kim during that lunch in Paris in season 5. Kim only mentioned Harrys name and Lisa threw that wineglass, and broken glass was shattered all over the other women. What goes on in that happy marriage, is there something going on with Harry Lisa dont want us to know?


I always wondered that too! Rinna is such a sh!t stirrer that it shocked me how she flipped out. Kim touched a nerve that night and Rinna reacted like someone with secrets to hide. I’m very curious as to what that was about.


----------



## castortroy666

Tivo said:


> I always wondered that too! Rinna is such a sh!t stirrer that it shocked me how she flipped out. Kim touched a nerve that night and Rinna reacted like someone with secrets to hide. I’m very curious as to what that was about.


First I thought he was gay, that their relationship was like a business arrangement. I also thought maybe he was caught cheating, or that he was gonna divorce her, but that never happened either, at least not to the publics knowledge. Rinna must have thought Kim had some really juicy information on their relationship that time.


----------



## Tivo

castortroy666 said:


> First I thought he was gay, that their relationship was like a business arrangement. I also thought maybe he was caught cheating, or that he was gonna divorce her, but that never happened either, at least not to the publics knowledge. Rinna must have thought Kim had some really juicy information on their relationship that time.


Maybe they have an open marriage and he does his own thing when he’s away? She seems so lonely and soulless and he rarely films with her (I can’t imagine he enjoys her ridiculous behavior). Whatever Kim knows I’m sure the other ladies also know and just chose not to reveal.
The way Harry behaves on RHOBH is so much like Kelsey Grammar when he was basically trying to dump Camille


----------



## castortroy666

Tivo said:


> Maybe they have an open marriage and he does his own thing when he’s away? She seems so lonely and soulless and he rarely films with her (I can’t imagine he enjoys her ridiculous behavior). Whatever Kim knows I’m sure the other ladies also know and just chose not to reveal.


Maybe they got together in the first place to promote their careers and have a couple kids, make their parents proud. Now that both the kids are adults and moved out, maybe they no longer have a reason to pretend for their sake. Maybe a divorce will happen, maybe Harry will come out of the closet, or Rinna will be spotted with a new mystery man   My imagination is running wild lol

Thats true about Harrys acting like Kelsey, they are more like siblings sharing a home at this point.


----------



## rockhollow

I will always think of Eileen as Ashley Abbot - Y&R was one of the only soaps I used to watch.
I didn't like Eileen on the housewife show, she was too full of herself on the show and didn't seem to be able to relate to the other ladies. And she was another devotee of Erika for some reason.


----------



## castortroy666

rockhollow said:


> I will always think of Eileen as Ashley Abbot - Y&R was one of the only soaps I used to watch.
> I didn't like Eileen on the housewife show, she was too full of herself on the show and didn't seem to be able to relate to the other ladies. And she was another devotee of Erika for some reason.


I think Eileen was way to normal for the show, she had no interest in being involved in any drama. She just wanted us to see how happy she was with her family in that beautiful Malibu mansion. She is the complete opposite of Lisa Rinna.


----------



## TC1

baghagg said:


> ... Meanwhile, poor Denise Richards.  Her thanks for not taking half of Charlie Sheen's net worth (married without a prenup) pre-Tiger Blood days AND taking the half-siblings in when both he and his other ex were strung out?  He just got their 17 year old to move in with him and got a judge to schedule and hear his child support decrease motion WITHOUT Denise being there (she is away shooting something), which court proceeding he has allegedly postponed over and over again  (no doubt waiting for her to be away and unavailable) and she lost.
> 
> _ETA:. who would let him have custody?  He shouldn't be permitted to have a dog in his care, let alone a human._


Saw a video where Sami Sheen was saying Denise was abusive and didn't let her do anything and she was suicidal. Now, with her father she was able to drop out of school and do whatever she pleases and is much happier. Sheesh.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I don't think Harry is gay. He had a relationship with Ursella Andress and was married to Nicollette Sheridan. Seems like a lot of trouble to cover up being gay. I am going with affair.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't think Harry is gay. He had a relationship with Ursella Andress and was married to Nicollette Sheridan. Seems like a lot of trouble to cover up being gay. I am going with affair.


Thats a good point. On the other hand, Bruce Jenner went through a lot of trouble as well covering up his own issues.


----------



## Jayne1

castortroy666 said:


> Maybe they got together in the first place to promote their careers and have a couple kids, make their parents proud. Now that both the kids are adults and moved out, maybe they no longer have a reason to pretend for their sake. Maybe a divorce will happen, maybe Harry will come out of the closet, or Rinna will be spotted with a new mystery man   My imagination is running wild lol
> 
> Thats true about Harrys acting like Kelsey, they are more like siblings sharing a home at this point.


i don't see it that way at all.

Hamlin was with Ursula Andress (!!) for years and they had a kid together, then he married Laura Johnson and later Nicollette Sheridan. This is not a closeted gay guy!

I think he's an independent man - not a fan of the fake Hollywood schmoozing party circuit, likes his beautiful cottage in gorgeous Muskoka, part of Canada's cottage county. He still acts and travels for the gig. Rinna seems to know who she married and I think that's why they have lasted so long. She' not trying to change him.

ETA - took me so long to write this, *Allisonfaye *beat me to it!


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> i don't see it that way at all.
> 
> Hamlin was with Ursula Andress (!!) for years and they had a kid together, then he married Laura Johnson and later Nicollette Sheridan. This is not a closeted gay guy!
> 
> I think he's an independent man - not a fan of the fake Hollywood schmoozing party circuit, likes his beautiful cottage in gorgeous Muskoka, part of Canada's cottage county. He still acts and travels for the gig. Rinna seems to know who she married and I think that's why they have lasted so long. She' not trying to change him.


The more people talk about Harry, the more he reminds me of Bruce Jenner, being with multiple women, having kids. Or Maybe he is just a non BS guy who is not into the hollywood scene at all. Who knows.


----------



## Jayne1

castortroy666 said:


> The more people talk about Harry, the more he reminds me of Bruce Jenner, being with multiple women, having kids. Or Maybe he is just a non BS guy who is not into the hollywood scene at all. Who knows.


Not a Bruce/Caitlyn type at all.  Caityln is an egotistical famewhore.


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> Not a Bruce/Caitlyn type at all.  Caityln is an egotistical famewhore.


No matter what it is, I really wonder why Rinna went crazy at Kim in Paris over mentioning Harry. At that time, they all said Kim was a crazy alcoholic, so no matter what she could have told, Rinna could just sit back and call her a lying alcoholic. But she did not, Rinna lost her cool and acted 10 times worse than we ever saw Kim behave. She must have been hiding something pretty serious to protect herself and the children at the time, to be acting like she did. It could have been Harry cheating or something worse.


----------



## rockhollow

castortroy666 said:


> I think Eileen was way to normal for the show, she had no interest in being involved in any drama. She just wanted us to see how happy she was with her family in that beautiful Malibu mansion. She is the complete opposite of Lisa Rinna.



Interesting, but I didn't see her that way.
I don't know that she had a happy family life, wasn't her husband kind of a professional gambler and non worker for a long time?
I thought she had a bit of a superior attitude on the housewife show and had Lisa at her beckon call and always defending her.


----------



## castortroy666

rockhollow said:


> Interesting, but I didn't see her that way.
> I don't know that she had a happy family life, wasn't her husband kind of a professional gambler and non worker for a long time?
> I thought she had a bit of a superior attitude on the housewife show and had Lisa at her beckon call and always defending her.


Eileen was keeping her image squeaky clean, like she was running for public office or something. She was not into drama, or that playful either. Me as a days fan, was hoping she would humor Brandy, and play along with her when they were drinking wine, she refused, and Brandy took the matters into her own hands as we all know   Eileen never did anything wrong, she just didnt do much at all.


----------



## LemonDrop

Tivo said:


> Same. And also I wish Garcelle would stop bringing up Denise to Rinna all the time. She sounds like a broken record. I guess that’s supposed to be a “storyline,” since it feels so forced. Clearly Rinna isn’t interested in reconciliation or owning anything regarding her vile, disgusting behavior.


I wonder if they are forcing that story line as they are considering inviting Denise back to replace Erika Jayne next year.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I think Garcelle just sees the hypocrisy of Lisa and she doesn't understand how someone who was mutual friends with Denise could treat her the way she did.


----------



## meluvs2shop

castortroy666 said:


> Maybe they got together in the first place to promote their careers and have a couple kids, make their parents proud. Now that both the kids are adults and moved out, maybe they no longer have a reason to pretend for their sake. Maybe a divorce will happen, maybe Harry will come out of the closet, or Rinna will be spotted with a new mystery man   My imagination is running wild lol
> 
> Thats true about Harrys acting like Kelsey, they are more like siblings sharing a home at this point.


I actually think Rinna is a lifer. Meaning no matter what her husband does she will remain his wife as long as he is discreet bc after all it’s still Hollywood and she has an image to protect (outside the small walls of La La land), whether you like her or not.

I’m surprised with all the sleuthing that happens now more dirt is not spilled on these celebrities making them the outcasts they deserve to be instead of keeping them on pedestals.


----------



## 336

Kyles hair gets crazier and it’s too much, this is CNY not Mardi Gras! Her overreaction to the dragons was CRINGE. 

I loved Crystal’s tweed dress she wore with Erika.


----------



## haute okole

TMZ is reporting that Erika will be on next season and that they are already preparing to film so they catch more of Girardi legal mess.  Ew.  I mean, it was interesting and compelling to watch unfold.  Her handling of the situation and the divorce was a train wreck happening in real time.  It was not entertaining, but compelling.  I am so not interested in watching some hag ogre with zero insight and even less class and money.  Time to delete this show off my TiVo, just like I did with the only other RH show I watched, NY.


----------



## zooba

Oh ffs, that is insane. I would think bravo and parent company would be more politically correct or financially astute this cancel culture era. Questionable activities and threatening another cast member is okay since the cast is represented both racially and religiously?
I would think there would be some concern over advertiser backlash. I stream from YouTube TV so my commercials are often enjoy the zen  airspace


----------



## castortroy666

haute okole said:


> TMZ is reporting that Erika will be on next season and that they are already preparing to film so they catch more of Girardi legal mess.  Ew.  I mean, it was interesting and compelling to watch unfold.  Her handling of the situation and the divorce was a train wreck happening in real time.  It was not entertaining, but compelling.  I am so not interested in watching some hag ogre with zero insight and even less class and money.  Time to delete this show off my TiVo, just like I did with the only other RH show I watched, NY.


I dont wanna see Erika living in an upper middle class situation either, if she cant be filthy rich she needs to be dirt poor. Erika working at MCDonalds have entertainment value, but thats not gonna happen with her 500 000 dollar salary, unless the court sanctions most of her income.


----------



## lulilu

haute okole said:


> To date, there is no Criminal Complaint against her.  The Lion Air attorneys in Chicago referred the case to the Attorney General for review for criminal investigation.  However, you are correct, all current cases are civil complaints filed by private individuals and do not expose Erika or Tom to criminal liability in State or Federal jurisdictions.  Hopefully, the discovery in the civil cases expose criminal behavior and prompts the State and Federal Prosecutors to file Criminal Complaints against both of them.  Unfortunately, Tom is ducking all liability by claiming he is incompetent, and thus cannot stand trial.  This is important because Constitutionally, he must be competent to stand trial to defend himself in a criminal trial.


*If Erika is smart, she will settle with a non-disclosure clause to try to keep as much as possible from the criminal investigators.*



earthygirl said:


> Soooo true!!! I hope Andy asked her about that at the reunion, but it’s likely that he didn’t. I bet Rinna was hoping for a more negative reaction from crystal. Crystal took it well and didn’t assume the worst of Rinna. Everyone should assume the worst of Rinna!! She’s got no conscience!


*I saw the reunion teaser with Andy giving rapid-fire questions to Erika.  I hope it's not editing and he backs off her when the full reunion is aired.*



castortroy666 said:


> I think they should add Faye Resnick to the mix, make her a housewife. She will bring all the real drama we have missed since the early seasons. She is not super rich, but she is an interior designer and would probably show us a lot of wealth through her clients, and maybe cameos from Kris Jenner and other A listers.


*Faye has more questionable morals than many others.  OJ's wife was her best friend and she used that to write a tell-all and make money off her murdered friend.*



Allisonfaye said:


> Yeah, I don't really get why she is trying anymore. Erika is not normal. Sutton has difficulty reading her social cues. lol


*I think Sutton was just raised to be a polite, kind person and seems to think that if she talks to Erika enough, Erika will gain those qualities as well.  Or that Erika is suffering/in trouble and the nice thing to do is try to be friendly.  Just like when she offered Erika a loan when she learned Erika filed for divorce.*


----------



## castortroy666

lulilu said:


> *If Erika is smart, she will settle with a non-disclosure clause to try to keep as much as possible from the criminal investigators.
> 
> 
> I saw the reunion teaser with Andy giving rapid-fire questions to Erika.  I hope it's not editing and he backs off her when the full reunion is aired.
> 
> 
> Faye has more questionable morals than many others.  OJ's wife was her best friend and she used that to write a tell-all and make money off her murdered friend.
> 
> 
> I think Sutton was just raised to be a polite, kind person and seems to think that if she talks to Erika enough, Erika will gain those qualities as well.  Or that Erika is suffering/in trouble and the nice thing to do is try to be friendly.  Just like when she offered Erika a loan when she learned Erika filed for divorce.*


I agree about Faye, I have never liked the woman   However, we can be sure she will give us entertainment, and involve herself in all the drama on the show. Her scenes with Brandy was amazing, "No matter how many Chanels you borrow, you will never be a lady" is one of the best lines in the shows history to this date.


----------



## luckylove

castortroy666 said:


> I agree about Faye, I have never liked the woman   However, we can be sure she will give us entertainment, and involve herself in all the drama on the show. Her scenes with Brandy was amazing, "No matter how many Chanels you borrow, you will never be a lady" is one of the best lines in the shows history to this date.



Despite the witty sound bite, I must admit I have zero interest in watching the "morally bankrupt" FR on TV... Erika can leave too! Not sure who would be in my dream cast though....


----------



## castortroy666

luckylove said:


> Despite the witty sound bite, I must admit I have zero interest in watching the "morally bankrupt" FR on TV... Erika can leave too! Not sure who would be in my dream cast though....



I would love to get the original cast back


----------



## zooba

Also do you ever wonder if Rhobh production is releasing the information to guage interest as well as potential backlash? I certainly won't be watching.


----------



## Volvomom

What is up with this, i hope they finish blending.


----------



## TC1

Faye being on the show would just give more clout to Kyle. Her head and ego are inflated enough. I can't stand Faye..I don't think most people can...which shows why she's not been asked to film lately.


----------



## haute okole

zooba said:


> Also do you ever wonder if Rhobh production is releasing the information to guage interest as well as potential backlash? I certainly won't be watching.


Time to tweet Andy and let him know that no one will watch Erika’s Thug A$$ getting paid.


----------



## rockhollow

I would also vote no for Faye. I agree TC1 - she has always been Kyle's mouth piece, we don't need Kyle to have a sneaky ally with Faye.

I have a feeling we'll see the all the ladies coming back. Crystal really didn't offer much but Bravo will want to keep the diversity she offers.
And Lisa - the lady we all love to hate with be back - she's Bravo's hitman! She's always willing to do anything and has no shame.


----------



## castortroy666

I dont like Kyle, but she is the queen, we need to accept that. Faye would be a good servant to Kyle, but the drama with be so juicy. Garcelle, Sutton and Krystal are too boring to add anything, even though they are likeable. Lets face it, we need to women we hate on this show, they make it worth watching.

Sutton have added a lot this season, but only thanks to Erika. If Kyle, Rinna and Erika went away, I think the show would be too boring.

I dont think any women with 20 million dollar mansions are willing to join the show at this point, we need crazy personalities. In addition to Faye I would like to see Brandy join the group again.


----------



## TC1

castortroy666 said:


> I dont like Kyle, but she is the queen, we need to accept that. Faye would be a good servant to Kyle, but the drama with be so juicy. Garcelle, Sutton and Krystal are too boring to add anything, even though they are likeable. Lets face it, we need to women we hate on this show, they make it worth watching.
> 
> Sutton have added a lot this season, but only thanks to Erika. If Kyle, Rinna and Erika went away, I think the show would be too boring.
> 
> I dont think any women with 20 million dollar mansions are willing to join the show at this point, we need crazy personalities. In addition to Faye I would like to see Brandy join the group again.


With all due respect, what would Kyle and Faye divulge that would be juicy?? they both just set up others to be run over by the bus, they are never driving any buses themselves.


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> With all due respect, what would Kyle and Faye divulge that would be juicy?? they both just set up others to be run over by the bus, they are never driving any buses themselves.


Kyle have some aspirational luxury, she loves attention so we get so see a lot of her wealth. Vanderpump, Adrienne and Yolanda is gone, theres no real estate eye candy left. Erikas house is also gone. Faye have been involved with Brandy and Camille, and she delivers drama, even though she is unlikeable. Faye have A list friends like Kris Jenner and could show exciting real estate properties as an interior designer.


----------



## TC1

castortroy666 said:


> Kyle have some aspirational luxury, she loves attention so we get so see a lot of her wealth. Vanderpump, Adrienne and Yolanda is gone, theres no real estate eye candy left. Erikas house is also gone. Faye have been involved with Brandy and Camille, and she delivers drama, even though she is unlikeable. Faye have A list friends like Kris Jenner and could show exciting real estate properties as an interior designer.


Kyle filmed KUWTK with Kris at her house in Palm Springs. Kris Jenner could be on RHOBH as much as she pleased, she doesn't need Faye to do that. 
I can't stand any of the previous cast members you have mentioned..we'll have to agree to disagree on who we like on our screens.


----------



## Tivo

Volvomom said:


> What is up with this, i hope they finish blending.


Dorit looks like a clown. How fitting


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Kyle filmed KUWTK with Kris at her house in Palm Springs. Kris Jenner could be on RHOBH as much as she pleased, she doesn't need Faye to do that.
> I can't stand any of the previous cast members you have mentioned..we'll have to agree to disagree on who we like on our screens.


I cant stand them either, but the ones I do like are too boring to carry this show  Without Erikas scandal this year we would only have Sutton walking in on Krystal changing and the ugly leather pants. For me at least, I need the ladies we all love to hate lol


----------



## Allisonfaye

lulilu said:


> *I think Sutton was just raised to be a polite, kind person and seems to think that if she talks to Erika enough, Erika will gain those qualities as well.  Or that Erika is suffering/in trouble and the nice thing to do is try to be friendly.  Just like when she offered Erika a loan when she learned Erika filed for divorce.*



I really thought she had Erika's number. Maybe her giving Erika the benefit of any doubt is simply peer pressure.


----------



## rockhollow

Allisonfaye said:


> I really thought she had Erika's number. Maybe her giving Erika the benefit of any doubt is simply peer pressure.



I agree, I do think she has Erika's number. And I can see her bowing to peer pressure, she does want to be liked. But I think if it really came to it, she'd stand against Erika. Reputation is important and supporting Erika is not good.


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't want to watch another year of Erika. I don't care who replaces her.


----------



## Tivo

LemonDrop said:


> I don't want to watch another year of Erika. I don't care who replaces her.


If she returns I’m not watching. Bravo is really bad at reading the room. People watched to see this woman’s downfall just like with Theresa, but if Bravo lets her keep getting camera time without consequences that will be too gross for me personally. One by one these Housewives shows are going up in flames because Bravo doesn’t have fresh ideas.
controversial train wreck seasons shouldn’t  be the goal every single year.

Bravo followed this formula with RHONY and look where it led. Bravo needs to go back to their original formula…before some other network comes along and does it.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

The Real Trials of a ‘Real Housewife’
					

Erika Girardi is famous for her lavish lifestyle. Now her husband’s law firm has been accused of misappropriating millions of dollars. It’s all unfolding on TV.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Lavendera

Tivo said:


> If she returns I’m not watching. Bravo is really bad at reading the room. People watched to see this woman’s downfall just like with Theresa, but if Bravo lets her keep getting camera time without consequences that will be too gross for me personally. One by one these Housewives shows are going up in flames because Bravo doesn’t have fresh ideas.
> controversial train wreck seasons shouldn’t  be the goal every single year.
> 
> Bravo followed this formula with RHONY and look where it led. Bravo needs to go back to their original formula…before some other network comes along and does it.


Agree, I liked the original very first housewives, the real housewives of orange county. It was almost like a documentary (Dating myself here, but PBS kind of did the very first reality show back in the 70s, the Louds, which documented a real family and their interactions.) The first seasons of the real housewives reminded me of that.  Real women, real marriage problems, kids, trying to start a life after divorce, dating, friendships, aspiration. It was more real. Now all we get are drunk women fighting all season long about petty stuff. (Except for this season of RHOBH, with the real life Erica drama.) But Andy should not be rewarding Erica‘s nasty behavior by giving her another season.


----------



## millivanilli

Lavendera said:


> It was more real.


 yes and I really loved that!


----------



## floatinglili

Just catching up, had to have a break.
I know I’m late but…
isn’t it more culturally considerate to refer to Lunar New Year rather than ‘Chinese New Year’?
In the interests of including the millions of Asian ppl including Asian-American ls who do not identify as Chinese, and have no reason to identify with modern China, yet celebrate New Year in this same ‘Spring Festival’ style…
Especially as of course as ‘Chinese New Year’ is a western label.
oops is Crystal, the cultural / racial ethics policewoman herself,  ‘that girl’, behind the times and inadvertently steamrolling over cultural differences and other ppls cultural connections, in a diverse world?
Somehow I don’t think she’ll be humiliated and paraded as a pariah and sheltered casual-racist though. Some diversity issues are more important than others I guess. 
( I find the irony in her blind spot amusing but I am not suggesting Crystal should be treated with her own medicine.)


----------



## floatinglili

On another topic, I am sympathetic with Garcelle and I found the faux sympathy to her and her sense of isolation over dinner to be infuriating. Rinna in particular has come across as quite superior, particularly in private one-on-one exchanges, and my blood has boiled for Garcelle on occasion. Class, race, her direct personality - it can be difficult to pin down just why the women do treat her with that scintilla of condescension. It is probably a mix of every element. I can’t blame Garcelle worrying that it is due partly to her race.

However Sutton has also experienced a similar type of subtle treatment and exclusion. Why is this? It can’t be money - Garcelle may still be climbing to her earring potential but Sutton seems very wealthy.
Perhaps because both Sutton and Garcelle engage with a degree of simplicity, with a straight forward, almost country-style manner? Perhaps they are just too humble and normal for this crowd.


----------



## bisousx

floatinglili said:


> Just catching up, had to have a break.
> I know I’m late but…
> isn’t it more culturally considerate to refer to Lunar New Year rather than ‘Chinese New Year’?
> In the interests of including the millions of Asian ppl including Asian-American ls who do not identify as Chinese, and have no reason to identify with modern China, yet celebrate New Year in this same ‘Spring Festival’ style…
> Especially as of course as ‘Chinese New Year’ is a western label.
> oops is Crystal, the cultural / racial ethics policewoman herself,  ‘that girl’, behind the times and inadvertently steamrolling over cultural differences and other ppls cultural connections, in a diverse world?
> Somehow I don’t think she’ll be humiliated and paraded as a pariah and sheltered casual-racist though. Some diversity issues are more important than others I guess.
> ( I find the irony in her blind spot amusing but I am not suggesting Crystal should be treated with her own medicine.)



Who would Crystal be culturally considerate to by calling it Lunar New Year?
Each culture has its unique traditions and ways to celebrate so if I was the PC police, I would find it inappropriate if Crystal referred to the Lunar New Year while explaining to the ladies about Chinese-specific traditions that other Asian countries couldn’t identify with.
Chinese New Year is appropriate for Crystal since she’s Chinese and this is how she celebrates the new year.


----------



## castortroy666

floatinglili said:


> On another topic, I am sympathetic with Garcelle and I found the faux sympathy to her and her sense of isolation over dinner to be infuriating. Rinna in particular has come across as quite superior, particularly in private one-on-one exchanges, and my blood has boiled for Garcelle on occasion. Class, race, her direct personality - it can be difficult to pin down just why the women do treat her with that scintilla of condescension. It is probably a mix of every element. I can’t blame Garcelle worrying that it is due partly to her race.
> 
> However Sutton has also experienced a similar type of subtle treatment and exclusion. Why is this? It can’t be money - Garcelle may still be climbing to her earring potential but Sutton seems very wealthy.
> Perhaps because both Sutton and Garcelle engage with a degree of simplicity, with a straight forward, almost country-style manner? Perhaps they are just too humble and normal for this crowd.


I believe Sutton was raised properly and have good manners. That cant be said for everyone in this group. Women like Erika, Kyle and Rinna are more vulgar and attention seeking, its hard to compete with them on a show like this. They are too dominating and love to hear the sound of their own voice. Sutton becomes more like a spectator sometimes, almost like one of the viewers thats just observes all the craziness of the other women.

The other girls may look at Suttons silence as weakness sometimes, but she is constantly proving she is one of the smartest in the group, and she has insight and a level of intelligence the others cant match.


----------



## bisousx

castortroy666 said:


> I believe Sutton was raised properly and have good manners. That cant be said for everyone in this group. Women like Erika, Kyle and Rinna are more vulgar and attention seeking, its hard to compete with them on a show like this. They are to dominating and love to hear the sound of their own voice. Sutton becomes more like a spectator sometimes, almost like one of the viewers thats just observes all the craziness of the other women.
> 
> The other girls may look at Suttons silence as weakness sometimes, but she is constantly proving she is one of the smartest in the group, and she has insight and a level of intelligence the others cant match.



I agree with all of this. But then again, if Sutton was that smart, she probably wouldn’t be on the show


----------



## castortroy666

bisousx said:


> I agree with all of this. But then again, if Sutton was that smart, she probably wouldn’t be on the show


I dont think any of them know exactly what they are signing up to when they join the show. However, Sutton is one of the few ladies that have not embarrassed themselves or others on this show. Maybe she was a a newly single gal, that wanted to try something new and have some fun   She gets to promote her store and have a new experience in life.
New home, new car and a new set of crazy friends!


----------



## TC1

I'm sure Erika will be on next season. I've also heard they have already filmed certain events. Like Portia's bat mitzvah.


----------



## Tivo

floatinglili said:


> On another topic, I am sympathetic with Garcelle and I found the faux sympathy to her and her sense of isolation over dinner to be infuriating. Rinna in particular has come across as quite superior, particularly in private one-on-one exchanges, and my blood has boiled for Garcelle on occasion. *Class, race, her direct personality - it can be difficult to pin down just why the women do treat her with that scintilla of condescension. It is probably a mix of every element. I can’t blame Garcelle worrying that it is due partly to her race.*
> 
> However Sutton has also experienced a similar type of subtle treatment and exclusion. Why is this? It can’t be money - Garcelle may still be climbing to her earring potential but Sutton seems very wealthy.
> Perhaps because both Sutton and Garcelle engage with a degree of simplicity, with a straight forward, almost country-style manner? Perhaps they are just too humble and normal for this crowd.


I totally agree! But there is also another dynamic at play…posturing for the show. I imagine part of each season that we the audience don’t see is the anxiety the woman feel about how they’ll come across to the audience. Trying to navigate who will get the sympathetic, villain, positive edit, etc. There is probably jealousy and resentment for the newcomers as well because they feel threatened.


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> I'm sure Erika will be on next season. I've also heard they have already filmed certain events. Like Portia's bat mitzvah.


The tension between Kyle and Erika after the fallout is a big storyline for next season as well I believe.


----------



## a_b_c

castortroy666 said:


> The tension between Kyle and Erika after the fallout is a big storyline for next season as well I believe.


But I predict how that will play out is by coward Kyle profusely kissing Erika’s butt to defuse any tension (or at least tension directed her way).


----------



## baghagg

a_b_c said:


> But I predict how that will play out is by coward Kyle profusely kissing Erika’s butt to defuse any tension (or at least _*tension directed her way).*_


Yeah...  I have a friend like this - it's _*so*_ not attractive


----------



## Jayne1

castortroy666 said:


> In addition to Faye I would like to see Brandy join the group again.


Bringing Brandy back would be terrible - I'm not sure she is mentally all there.


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> Bringing Brandy back would be terrible - I'm not sure she is mentally all there.


You may be right


----------



## Jayne1

Lavendera said:


> Agree, I liked the original very first housewives, the real housewives of orange county. It was almost like a documentary (Dating myself here, but PBS kind of did the very first reality show back in the 70s,* the Louds,* which documented a real family and their interactions.


Didn't the family fall apart and the parents divorce?  One season and it was so hard to watch.


----------



## Lavendera

Jayne1 said:


> Didn't the family fall apart and the parents divorce?  One season and it was so hard to watch.


I think so. I was young at the time but remember how groundbreaking it was to have a reality show. Agree, it was not an uplifting show.
But the first seasons of the housewives had that more intimate, quiet, genuine quality, except a lot more fun!, compared to the tackyfest it is now.


----------



## floatinglili

bisousx said:


> Who would Crystal be culturally considerate to by calling it Lunar New Year?
> Each culture has its unique traditions and ways to celebrate so if I was the PC police, I would find it inappropriate if Crystal referred to the Lunar New Year while explaining to the ladies about Chinese-specific traditions that other Asian countries couldn’t identify with.
> Chinese New Year is appropriate for Crystal since she’s Chinese and this is how she celebrates the new year.


I have already stated my case but will recap. 
‘Chinese New Year’ is a western label for the general Asian celebration of Lunar New Year.

More recently there has been a diversity awareness that as many cultures celebrate Lunar New Year, often very adjacent to each other in modern countries,  it is not correct or fair to describe the general celebration as a belonging to a particular country or ethnicity. 

I totally agree that Crystal meant no harm and was merely celebrating Chinese culture and her own family’s version of Lunar New Year. As a Chinese origin person she may feel entitled to describe ‘her’ Lunar New Year as Chinese New Year. However she is coming from a position of privilege in maintaining the out-of-date label. The party was being filmed for an international tv programme after all. 

And she has shown herself as quite the educator in these types of matters. Perhaps she herself ‘does not see colour’ of other Asian people?

My Vietnamese friend of long standing gets burned up by this sort of stuff. And why shouldn’t she? It’s her festival too.


----------



## De sac

castortroy666 said:


> I agree about Faye, I have never liked the woman   However, we can be sure she will give us entertainment, and involve herself in all the drama on the show. Her scenes with Brandy was amazing, "No matter how many Chanels you borrow, you will never be a lady" is one of the best lines in the shows history to this date.
> 
> View attachment 5218565


100 x this


----------



## Allisonfaye

floatinglili said:


> On another topic, I am sympathetic with Garcelle and I found the faux sympathy to her and her sense of isolation over dinner to be infuriating. Rinna in particular has come across as quite superior, particularly in private one-on-one exchanges, and my blood has boiled for Garcelle on occasion. Class, race, her direct personality - it can be difficult to pin down just why the women do treat her with that scintilla of condescension. It is probably a mix of every element. I can’t blame Garcelle worrying that it is due partly to her race.
> 
> However Sutton has also experienced a similar type of subtle treatment and exclusion. Why is this? It can’t be money - Garcelle may still be climbing to her earring potential but Sutton seems very wealthy.
> Perhaps because both Sutton and Garcelle engage with a degree of simplicity, with a straight forward, almost country-style manner? Perhaps they are just too humble and normal for this crowd.



I don't know but I was talking to my husband about Sutton and her $$. He says her husband is on the same level he is (at his corporate job) and since it's not a public company, they don't get stock options. So if there is a sizable amount, it is unlikely he made it at his job...maybe investing in real estate developing since he's the real estate guy or family money. So I wouldn't necessarily assume Sutton has obscene money and whatever money he did have was halved when they split.

I should say sizable is in the eye of the beholder but I would say anything short of $50m isn't really that impressive in the Beverly Hills world, although I would say Garcelle is probably not even close to that.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

To be honest, as many have already mentioned the "drama" certain ex Housewives would bring.... I'm really not interested in 'drama'
I once binge-watched 6 or 7 episodes and found all the negativity to be so DEPRESSING I stopped watching for a while...
I want the housewives to be lighthearted and FUN... All this drama just does my head in!


----------



## meluvs2shop

castortroy666 said:


> You may be right
> 
> View attachment 5220283


Good thing Eileen has plenty of experience with crazy behavior like this due to her career bc that right there would piss me the F off! Definitely no to Brandy. I wish her well tho.


----------



## floatinglili

Maybe the current cast just needs more time to settle in. 
Sutton has bloomed - Garcelle is getting there and adds an interesting dash of ‘LA show host normal’. 
Geez even Kathy is growing on me.

Kyle I’ve had my fill. 
Rinna can go.
Erica best she left yesterday.

Would be interesting to replace these three and let the other remaining cast work it out lol. 
Who would rise up to become the next generation OG?

Definitely no returning previous cast members though - hard no to Brandy and Eileen. Lol.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sophie-Rose said:


> To be honest, as many have already mentioned the "drama" certain ex Housewives would bring.... I'm really not interested in 'drama'
> I once binge-watched 6 or 7 episodes and *found all the negativity to be so DEPRESSING I stopped watching for a while...*
> I want the housewives to be lighthearted and FUN... All this drama just does my head in!


This is why I stopped watching OC, ATL, NY and even NJ. I just started watching NJ/NY again this year. BH I also stopped watching when Brandy was on.


----------



## pjhm

floatinglili said:


> Maybe the current cast just needs more time to settle in.
> Sutton has bloomed - Garcelle is getting there and adds an interesting dash of ‘LA show host normal’.
> Geez even Kathy is growing on me.
> 
> Kyle I’ve had my fill.
> Rinna can go.
> Erica best she left yesterday.
> 
> Would be interesting to replace these three and let the other remaining cast work it out lol.
> Who would rise up to become the next generation OG?
> 
> Definitely no returning previous cast members though - hard no to Brandy and Eileen. Lol.


I think this show has run its course, just like RHNY. Without the Erika corruption story, there’s nothing interesting anymore.


----------



## floatinglili

I


pjhm said:


> I think this show has run its course, just like RHNY. Without the Erika corruption story, there’s nothing interesting anymore.


time to reboot Miami!!

ETA: for a trip down comedy lane, can you get Real Housewives of Melbourne over there? 
Season 5 just started showing in Australia, after a long hiatus.


----------



## castortroy666

floatinglili said:


> I
> 
> time to reboot Miami!!!


That show got cancelled when it was on its best, crazy decision to cancel. I know Leah Black is ready to come back.


----------



## floatinglili

castortroy666 said:


> That show got cancelled when it was on its best, crazy decision to cancel. I know Leah Black is ready to come back.


What behind the scenes shenanigans led to cancelling I wonder??


----------



## castortroy666

floatinglili said:


> What behind the scenes shenanigans led to cancelling I wonder??


There are different speculations on that, here is an article. I believe a problem was that the women was good friends, not catty enough for the reunions. But the show had great aspirational luxury and eccentric people which is more important to me than any fake scripted drama. 









						The Real Reason Real Housewives Of Miami Was Cancelled - The List
					

The Real Housewives of Miami went off the air after just three seasons in November 2013 but fans still want to see the show come back. Will we ever get a fourth season of The Real Housewives of Miami? And why was the show cancelled in the first place if it was so popular?




					www.thelist.com


----------



## floatinglili

castortroy666 said:


> There are different speculations on that, here is an article. I believe a problem was that the women was good friends, not catty enough for the reunions. But the show had great aspirational luxury and eccentric people which is more important to me than any fake scripted drama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Reason Real Housewives Of Miami Was Cancelled - The List
> 
> 
> The Real Housewives of Miami went off the air after just three seasons in November 2013 but fans still want to see the show come back. Will we ever get a fourth season of The Real Housewives of Miami? And why was the show cancelled in the first place if it was so popular?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thelist.com


Thank you for the link!
I agree, the cat fights can add an element of interest (witness my opinions on poor Crystal haha) but too much is a real turn off.
i stopped watching Atlanta after the famous wig pulling scene. NY is dull without enough flash to make my investment worthwhile hehe. I did enjoy
Dorinda’s country holiday mansion.
I totally agree with your take, beauty and interesting eccentricity is fun to watch.
Beverly Hills and Miami have been my favourites because I love the home decor the trips and the fashion most of all!
Miami’s Mama Elsa and her beautiful home will forever live on in my heart.
Off topic, as it was another unrelated show but the moment I saw footage of Josh Flagg’s grandmother sitting in splendour in her magnificent apartment changed my life (well my aesthetic perspective).
These are the moments I want from these reality tv shows. Hair pulling and primary school mean girl behaviour is the fee I have to pay. So be it.


----------



## castortroy666

floatinglili said:


> Thank you for the link!
> I agree, the cat fights can add an element of interest (witness my opinions on poor Crystal haha) but too much is a real turn off.
> i stopped watching Atlanta after the famous wig pulling scene. NY is dull without enough flash to make my investment worthwhile hehe. I did enjoy
> Dorinda’s country holiday mansion.
> I totally agree with your take, beauty and interesting eccentricity is fun to watch.
> Beverly Hills and Miami have been my favourites because I love the home decor the trips and the fashion most of all!
> Miami’s Mama Elsa and her beautiful home will forever live on in my heart.
> Off topic, as it was another unrelated show but the moment I saw footage of Josh Flagg’s grandmother sitting in splendour in her magnificent apartment changed my life (well my aesthetic perspective).
> These are the moments I want from these reality tv shows. Hair pulling and primary school mean girl behaviour is the fee I have to pay. So be it.


You make a lot of great points. I loved RHONY as well, but after Jill Zarin and Alex McCord quit, I felt the show went downhill. NY never had flashy luxury, but the drama was so good, Alex and Simons ambitions of social climbing were hilarious, especially since they denied it   

Miami was one of my favorites, Leah was the vanderpump of her show, and was eccentric and wealthy and had good connections. She was motherly and manipulative at times with her younger cast members. She was accused of giving nice nasties, with her backhanded compliments. 
I was so eager to see both her and Lisa build their Star Island mansions, and Lisa was trying to get a baby, I was so invested lol. If they did a reboot now, it would only be filled with attention seeking aspiring actresses in their early 20s, or late 30s, with apartments and leased BMW 3 series cars.. Nobody with serious money are joining these shows anymore. 

I also love Atlanta. I miss Kim Zolciak and Nene. Kenya is entertaining, but she is whipped by her husband/ex, and she cant be herself anymore. Not showing the kid, always holding back in their scenes together etc. Atlanta had so much great drama, and sassy attitude, they can compete with the drag queens in Ru Pauls drag race when it comes to snappy one liners. My favorite moment from any housewife show, is also from Atlanta:


----------



## floatinglili

OMG amazing pick - what a great line!
And the best catch phrase possibly ever:


----------



## floatinglili

You know you’re invested in a franchise when you sit down to the reunion… I know I will watch RHOBH to the end. Although I always find reunions strangely unsatisfying. Lol.


----------



## castortroy666

floatinglili said:


> You know you’re invested in a franchise when you sit down to the reunion… I know I will watch RHOBH to the end. Although I always find reunions strangely unsatisfying. Lol.


I believe this reunion will be pretty entertaining, I can almost guarantee it   Im there for the "I know you salary" moment from Andy.


----------



## LemonDrop

With RHoBH I feel like an addict who continually goes back trying to get the same original "high". I loved the show in the beginning.  It showed me a world I could only imagine. Closets and excess.  Parties and lavish life styles.  Then somebody must have thrown a drink at someone and Bravo got high ratings and that's all they have focused on since. I keep watching every year but this show never returns to what I really loved about it. These women often seem like the drunk girls in a bar arguing over BS. Some live in very basic houses. I keep hoping for those original days of seeing in LVPs closet and going across the street to Adriennes house.


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> With RHoBH I feel like an addict who continually goes back trying to get the same original "high". I loved the show in the beginning.  It showed me a world I could only imagine. Closets and excess.  Parties and lavish life styles.  Then somebody must have thrown a drink at someone and Bravo got high ratings and that's all they have focused on since. I keep watching every year but this show never returns to what I really loved about it. These women often seem like the drunk girls in a bar arguing over BS. Some live in very basic houses. I keep hoping for those original days of seeing in LVPs closet and going across the street to Adriennes house.


The shows have become too trashy and scandalous, the uber rich dont want to sign up for this anymore. Season 1 must have felt like "lifestyles of the rich and famous" for Lisa and Adrienne, like a normal documentary almost. Now its more like Jerry Springer, nobody with money and a good reputation would trash their name with these shows anymore. Now it just blends into the category of all other reality shows that rely on shock value to keep the ratings up.


----------



## zooba

floatinglili said:


> ETA: for a trip down comedy lane, can you get Real Housewives of Melbourne over there?
> Season 5 just started showing in Australia, after a long hiatus.



I saw that it was back on the air.  That was my favorite RH francise.  Those ladies were everything from bat poo crazy, classy to over the top crazy.  Good watching- I hope we can see it some how.


----------



## Lavendera

Hopefully Bravo in the US will show the Real Housewives of Melbourne again. They have before. Was amused by how all the Australian ladies idolize Europe, and name drop Europe every chance they can get.

And Lifetime channel, please also show Married at First Sight Australia again. That was a good one!

Miss the Real Housewives of Miami! They seemed to have more personality than some of the others.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Rinna’s wig this episode is the worst…
She needs to just lose that out of date haircut already


----------



## Chanel4Eva

What is Kathy’s bag with her initials on it?


----------



## Chanel4Eva

It’s a good try on Garcelle’s part to ask Rinna to reach out to Denise but that’ll never happen because of Heather Locklear IMO.


----------



## eeyore

Chanel4Eva said:


> What is Kathy’s bag with her initials on it?


Looks like it’s lily and bean








						Lily & Bean - Personalised Bags, Hats and Accessories
					

Hand made in our studio in Hampshire, England. We have totes, luggage, clutch bags, straw baskets and more, all personalised with your name or initials.




					www.lilyandbean.co.uk


----------



## meluvs2shop

Chanel4Eva said:


> It’s a good try on Garcelle’s part to ask Rinna to reach out to Denise but that’ll never happen because of *Heather Locklear *IMO.


What’s the beef there? I haven’t heard Heather’s name in the koons.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

meluvs2shop said:


> What’s the beef there? I haven’t heard Heather’s name in the koons.











						A Deep Dive Into What Went Down Between Heather Locklear and Denise Richards
					

Let's take a deep dive into why their friendship just "wasn't salvageable."




					www.google.com


----------



## rockhollow

I have always said that the first 2 or 3 seasons of any of the housewife shows are always the best.
We get to see the ladies lives and meet their families, see their homes and lifestyles.
Then everything goes down hill, as we get the fighting and backstabbing.
It seems this is the formula for the shows.
And then as the ladies egos grow, the show loses it.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Given this, it would seem surprising she would be back on the show. Seems it would open Bravo up to liability.









						Bravo subpoenaed for unaired ‘RHOBH’ footage of Erika Jayne
					

“We believe that Bravo has hundreds of hours of unaired footage, as well as documentary evidence, which directly relates to this case,” attorney Jay Edelson says.




					pagesix.com
				




Bravo may find itself in the middle of Erika Jayne’s ongoing legal battles.

Attorney Jay Edelson — who previously worked with Tom Girardi — is subpoenaing the network in hopes of uncovering any unaired footage from “The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” that contains Jayne...


----------



## meluvs2shop

God, help me and give me patience with Lisa Rinna. I just can’t with her anymore! I hope whatever digs she has on Garcelle, Garcelle immediately shuts it down with hard facts. Last season Garcelle didn’t hold her own at the reunion. Strong allegations were said about her. I hope she owns this reunion bc LR is making my blood boil.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Chanel4Eva said:


> A Deep Dive Into What Went Down Between Heather Locklear and Denise Richards
> 
> 
> Let's take a deep dive into why their friendship just "wasn't salvageable."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Oh I do remember hearing about that now. That was so many years ago. Leave it to LR to bring it up tho.


----------



## meluvs2shop

meluvs2shop said:


> God, help me and give me patience with Lisa Rinna. I just can’t with her anymore! I hope whatever digs she has on Garcelle, Garcelle immediately shuts it down with hard facts. Last season Garcelle didn’t hold her own at the reunion. Strong allegations were said about her. I hope she owns this reunion bc LR is making my blood boil.


Well, that took an unexpected turn I didn’t see coming. I had to quote myself! 
In the next season they won’t be talking. I do wonder if LR did this to get sympathy votes. We know she’s all about job security. Haha


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m surprised how shiny Crystal looked. She should look at the monitors bc I’m sure their makeup artists are on standby and literally right there to blot her or add powder. Also, all of their skin looks burned or slightly puckered. Is that from too many chemical peels, lasers or Botox? They all have the same skin except for Dorit. Just curious.


----------



## elle-mo

I thought everyone's make up looked rough, especially their eyebrows! I wasn't impressed with their outfits or their hair and what I would presume Dorit's outfit, aptly named...'The Pearl'...or I would rename it the 'Cultured Pearl' since the former was already used. Rinna is just difficult to look at, she looks unhealthy.


----------



## highrider9o9

meluvs2shop said:


> Well, that took an unexpected turn I didn’t see coming. I had to quote myself!
> In the next season they won’t be talking. I do wonder if LR did this to get sympathy votes. We know she’s all about job security. Haha



I actually have always been a fan of Lisa Rinna, but she’s been rubbing me the wrong way this season and she was too over the top tonight, she did not need to talk to garcelle like that.


----------



## Allisonfaye

elle-mo said:


> I thought everyone's make up looked rough, especially their eyebrows! I wasn't impressed with their outfits or their hair and what I would presume Dorit's outfit, aptly named...'The Pearl'...or I would rename it the 'Cultured Pearl' since the former was already used. Rinna is just difficult to look at, she looks unhealthy.



Did anyone else see the loose thread on the top of Dorit's ridiculously expensive dress? It was bugging me.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

It’s time for Rinna and Dorit to go! 
Dorit yelling at Garcelle was a huge no from me, I would of slapped the taste out of her mouth. Lisa without a doubt did say that crap about Race she got hella defensive and then tried to be all over Garcelle, none of that was sincere it was her trying to secure her spot for next season. Lisa is not enjoyable to watch and neither is Dorit, she has nothing but her outfits, I rather have PK


----------



## highrider9o9

Glitterandstuds said:


> It’s time for Rinna and Dorit to go!
> Dorit yelling at Garcelle was a huge no from me, I would of slapped the taste out of her mouth. Lisa without a doubt did say that crap about Race she got hella defensive and then tried to be all over Garcelle, none of that was sincere it was her trying to secure her spot for next season. Lisa is not enjoyable to watch and neither is Dorit, she has nothing but her outfits, I rather have PK



maybe unpopular opinion, but I feel like Dorit is worth keeping just for her fashion. I’ve always said rhobh has the best style/fashion/luxury out of all the housewives, so there’s definitely appeal there.


----------



## castortroy666

highrider9o9 said:


> maybe unpopular opinion, but I feel like Dorit is worth keeping just for her fashion. I’ve always said rhobh has the best style/fashion/luxury out of all the housewives, so there’s definitely appeal there.


Yes Dorits fashion is entertaining. She is tacky sometimes but its fun to see her outfits, flashing her LVs and Guccis all over the place.


----------



## highrider9o9

castortroy666 said:


> Yes Dorits fashion is entertaining. She is tacky sometimes but its fun to see her outfits, flashing her LVs and Guccis all over the place.



shes definitely over the top, she’s very much a logo girl lol. But then sometimes she really does nail it.


----------



## castortroy666

highrider9o9 said:


> shes definitely over the top, she’s very much a logo girl lol. But then sometimes she really does nail it.


She absolutely can, she is also very beautiful and her body is great. She can pull off an evening gown really well.


----------



## meluvs2shop

highrider9o9 said:


> I actually have always been a fan of Lisa Rinna, but she’s been rubbing me the wrong way this season and she was too over the top tonight, she did not need to talk to garcelle like that.


I use to like her too. I even like when she dances on IG but the last two seasons has me seriously rethinking my stance on her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I didn’t like any of their looks but Kyle’s day to day fashion while filming usually appeals to me. Blazers with jeans and a great bag. My go to style. However, she always majorly flops for the reunion. I remember one year it looked like she had a shower cap on as a dress. They even showed that flashback last night! She should have a less is more approach. And her spiky hair and outlandish (although, I’m sure expensive), clips in her hair was 
She has beautiful hair and that’s what she came up with for the reunion?! Ick.


----------



## kemilia

meluvs2shop said:


> I didn’t like any of their looks but Kyle’s day to day fashion while filming usually appeals to me. Blazers with jeans and a great bag. My go to style. However, she always majorly flops for the reunion. I remember one year it looked like she had a shower cap on as a dress. They even showed that flashback last night! She should have a less is more approach. And her spiky hair and outlandish (although, I’m sure expensive), clips in her hair was
> She has beautiful hair and that’s what she came up with for the reunion?! Ick.


Kyle's hair was awful! Those little greasy strands hanging down, ick. And as always--the worst outfit. She looked thinner to me too. 

I did not like Garcelle's dress--why that mesh stuff over her boobs? I understand that ice skaters and dancers use that flesh-toned mesh because they're flipping and jumping around and need to avoid wardrobe malfunctions but Garcelle's confessionals have had her in that red top with her boobs strapped in and I thought that was a good look so did modesty overtake her? Plus her makeup was bad. And a bad hair look. 

IMO, Dorito looked the best (I will have to go back and look for the loose thread). Her hair looked great. 

Crystal did look shiny and not at all as good as she was at her NY party. Maybe the lighting wasn't doing her any favors because she is really pretty. 

I liked Rinna's hair, she's got great hair but I'm always focused on those lips which seemed even bigger last night. Really bad outfit too.

Sutton needs to get a better makeup and hair person. And her earrings were driving me nuts, wish she had worn that Cartier bracelet/cuff.

Ericka looked worn out but was ok, the fireworks will come later, I am sure. I need to look at her shoes again, they looked interesting.

The first installment totally kept me glued to the screen, no apologies!


----------



## Swanky

I thought they all looked terrible. . . felt like there was no soft focus filter this time around, everyone's skin looked, umm, not great.  Garcelle is gorgeous but had no glow, her skin looked so flat and Erika's looked really rough.
HATED Erika and Kyle's dresses and whatever the heck Rinna had on.  

I thought it was a good reunion, so far!


----------



## kemilia

Did anyone catch Sutton saying "excrementally" instead of (I think she meant) "incrementally" or something similar? Got a good laugh outta that!


----------



## TC1

Interesting that Dorit has an issue with Garcelle and her "jabs" but when Rinna stood up to go hug Garcelle..Dorit says "she just wanted to show off her outfit"   
I have no doubt in my mind that Rinna said she wasn't happy with the show being about race. Garcelle said she has texts, I'd love to read them.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky said:


> I thought they all looked terrible. . . felt like there was no soft focus filter this time around, everyone's skin looked, umm, not great.  Garcelle is gorgeous but had no glow, her skin looked so flat and Erika's looked really rough.
> HATED Erika and Kyle's dresses and whatever the heck Rinna had on.
> 
> I thought it was a good reunion, so far!


Co-sign!


----------



## swags

I also think Rinna complained about Garcelle. I’m sure Rinna feels threatened as she pinned her hopes on her daughter banging Disick for a storyline and nobody cared. Folks know that Harry’s cooking is for the occasional housewives segment only. There’s nothing interesting about Rinna.
Dorit has nothing going on either. She goes on and on about nothing. PK is mildly amusing but she seems rather dense. 
Erika needs to go. I read there was backlash about her use of the word alleged. The very real victims who were injured or left without family members and have had to watch her cry about her downgrade is disgusting. Her saying she wants a man with a big penis is bull. She wants a man with a big bank account and her 50 year old ass knows it.


----------



## highrider9o9

swags said:


> I also think Rinna complained about Garcelle. I’m sure Rinna feels threatened as she pinned her hopes on her daughter banging Disick for a storyline and nobody cared. Folks know that Harry’s cooking is for the occasional housewives segment only. There’s nothing interesting about Rinna.
> Dorit has nothing going on either. She goes on and on about nothing. PK is mildly amusing but she seems rather dense.
> Erika needs to go. I read there was backlash about her use of the word alleged. The very real victims who were injured or left without family members and have had to watch her cry about her downgrade is disgusting. Her saying she wants a man with a big penis is bull. She wants a man with a big bank account and her 50 year old ass knows it.



i read that they’re getting ready to film already so there’s not going to be any cast changes, but I did just read that Holly Valance (former Australian pop star and actress, now married to real estate billionaire) is apparently being considered for a friend role, but I don’t know if there’s any crediblity to that.

I think her use of alleged is just to try and legally protect herself or is being used As advised by her lawyers. I’m sure she’s having to think before she speaks a lot more now.


----------



## Jayne1

Lisa's mouth is upswept (like the women are now doing to their eyes) and it was bothering me all episode. 

Also Kyle's new skinny nose is too thin for her face.  She said she wanted cute, but maybe her handsome face needs some character and not a cute-as-a-button nose. These women don't know when to stop. 

I'm going with Dorrit looking the best.


----------



## haute okole

I have to LOVE Sutton for admitting that there is no way she would OK a play date with Rinna’s brat and her precious daughter.  No way in heck would I allow my kids anywhere near Rinna’s train wrecks.


----------



## luckylove

kemilia said:


> Did anyone catch Sutton saying "excrementally" instead of (I think she meant) "incrementally" or something similar? Got a good laugh outta that!



Yes!! Totally caught that funny mistake... I think she meant to say exponentially?? I have never seen her mess up her vocabulary in such a way!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Swanky said:


> I thought they all looked terrible. . . felt like there was no soft focus filter this time around, everyone's skin looked, umm, not great.  Garcelle is gorgeous but had no glow, her skin looked so flat and Erika's looked really rough.
> HATED Erika and Kyle's dresses and whatever the heck Rinna had on.
> 
> I thought it was a good reunion, so far!



Agree. I was very disappointed with all of their looks. Rinna looks like a NJ mob wife in that outfit.


----------



## TC1

Also worth mentioning the "did you have an interesting morning?" set-up to Kyle so she could promote her movie.......   so cheesy.


----------



## highrider9o9

haute okole said:


> I have to LOVE Sutton for admitting that there is no way she would OK a play date with Rinna’s brat and her precious daughter.  No way in heck would I allow my kids anywhere near Rinna’s train wrecks.


I would hardly call them train wrecks, they’re both working models and until Scott disick they’ve never been in the tabloids or made headlines, they’re both pretty low key, so I’m not sure how they could be viewed as “train wrecks”. But then again I also don’t think we should be going after these women’s children either.


----------



## jiffer

I thought Erika looked haggard and tired. She also looked bloated in the face like she has been hitting the bottle to much. Lisa's outfit made me think of Barney. Dorit looked nice and I liked her dress. Kyle needs to fire her stylist. Her hair was a train wreck. I like Sutton. I think she is sweet and classy. I hope she returns next season. She is has really grown on me.


----------



## haute okole

highrider9o9 said:


> I would hardly call them train wrecks, they’re both working models and until Scott disick they’ve never been in the tabloids or made headlines, they’re both pretty low key, so I’m not sure how they could be viewed as “train wrecks”. But then again I also don’t think we should be going after these women’s children either.


I beg to differ. Rinna put her kids on TV and they behaved HORRIBLY towards their parents.  I could care less what they or anyone else thinks they have achieved.  Anyone who could treat their parent so reprehensibly on TV is fair game.  BTW, I have been on a few reality TV shows, 3, and in no uncertain terms were my children allowed to film.  I was PO’d at my hubby at the time, but he was right.  These are Hollywood people and they knew what they are signing up for.  They are adults and fair game.


----------



## highrider9o9

jiffer said:


> I thought Erika looked haggard and tired. She also looked bloated in the face like she has been hitting the bottle to much. Lisa's outfit made me think of Barney. Dorit looked nice and I liked her dress. Kyle needs to fire her stylist. Her hair was a train wreck. I like Sutton. I think she is sweet and classy. I hope she returns next season. She is has really grown on me.



someone posted a side by side comparison of Erikas first reunion and now and it was literally night and day. I know it’s been 6 years, but it also looked like a lot less filler and Botox this time around.


----------



## highrider9o9

haute okole said:


> I beg to differ. Rinna put her kids on TV and they behaved HORRIBLY towards their parents.  I could care less what they or anyone else thinks they have achieved.  Anyone who could treat their parent so reprehensibly on TV is fair game.  BTW, I have been on a few reality TV shows, 3, and in no uncertain terms were my children allowed to film.  I was PO’d at my hubby at the time, but he was right.  These are Hollywood people and they knew what they are signing up for.  They are adults and fair game.



Well you’re entitled to your opinion. But I make it a personal rule to not attack other people’s children even if I don’t like the person. they’ve only guest starred on a what 20 episodes through the last seven seasons. I can’t remember a time where their behavior was “reprehensible “ as you say except maybe when Amelia was fighting withHarry over food during dinner, but we’re not going to go there because that is a completely separate issue that no one should be judging her for.


----------



## TC1

highrider9o9 said:


> Well you’re entitled to your opinion. But I make it a personal rule to not attack other people’s children even if I don’t like the person. they’ve only guest starred on a what 20 episodes through the last seven seasons. I can’t remember a time where their behavior was “reprehensible “ as you say except maybe when Amelia was fighting withHarry over food during dinner, but we’re not going to go there because that is a completely separate issue that no one should be judging her for.


I don't think anyone was being attacked. These girls were fine to talk about blow jobs on film several times in front of Rinna, and then Erika. They tried to use the show to uplift their fashion brand. They were willing participants and are up for discussion as far as I see it *shrug*


----------



## haute okole

highrider9o9 said:


> Well you’re entitled to your opinion. But I make it a personal rule to not attack other people’s children even if I don’t like the person. they’ve only guest starred on a what 20 episodes through the last seven seasons. I can’t remember a time where their behavior was “reprehensible “ as you say except maybe when Amelia was fighting withHarry over food during dinner, but we’re not going to go there because that is a completely separate issue that no one should be judging her for.


Having battled eating disorders since I was 16, I can unequivocally say that if I spoke to my parents the way the Rinna brat spoke to her parents and blamed it on my eating disorder, I would be laughed straight out of the country.  That is Rinna’s excuse for being a failure as a parent.   She should be embarrassed that her kids have zero respect for them and thus speaks to them accordingly.


----------



## chowlover2

haute okole said:


> I have to LOVE Sutton for admitting that there is no way she would OK a play date with Rinna’s brat and her precious daughter.  No way in heck would I allow my kids anywhere near Rinna’s train wrecks.the next season or two.


 Sutton's daughter is a breath of fresh air when compared to the Hamlin brats. I think she was what made me go all in with Sutton. The loveliest daughter on RHoBH since Pandora. I have a feeling Portia is going to win the brattiest brat prize in the long haul.


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> Interesting that Dorit has an issue with Garcelle and her "jabs" but when Rinna stood up to go hug Garcelle..Dorit says "she just wanted to show off her outfit"
> I have no doubt in my mind that Rinna said she wasn't happy with the show being about race. Garcelle said she has texts, I'd love to read them.


Have you seen the picture of Harry and Rinna making the rounds on Andy’s Twitter calling for Rinna to be fired in response to the rumor that Lisa did not want Garcelle to bring race issues onto the show? It is a picture of Harry wearing a Swastika on his T-shirt.  He said it was part of a Halloween costume.


----------



## TC1

haute okole said:


> Have you seen the picture of Harry and Rinna making the rounds on Andy’s Twitter calling for Rinna to be fired in response to the rumor that Lisa did not want Garcelle to bring race issues onto the show? It is a picture of Harry wearing a Swastika on his T-shirt.  He said it was part of a Halloween costume.


I believe I have seen it before... this woman can't "OWN" anything. So tired of her phony ass. Someone in Canada posted "why don't we ever hear the Harry Hamiln cheating at his house in Muskoka rumours??" these two are shady...you can just tell.


----------



## rockhollow

Did poor Crystal get the budget glam squad? Her eye make-up was so dark, it made her eyes look small and squinty. And then her face was so shiny. They certainly didn't do a good job.
She really doesn't have much to say this season, they haven't brought up the 'violated' comments yet, but we still have 3 more episodes to go.

Erika was looking a bit rough around the edges. And if she thought her behaviour was aright, she's wrong. I know it's probably impossible, but she should have tired to be a humble instead of condescending and arrogant.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

So sad how no one had Garcelle’s back. Felt so uncomfortable to watch.
Rinna is such a snake.


----------



## castortroy666

Damn, I thought Erika would give her first apology, but she managed the use the word ALLEGED twice about the victims.


----------



## castortroy666

rockhollow said:


> Did poor Crystal get the budget glam squad? Her eye make-up was so dark, it made her eyes look small and squinty. And then her face was so shiny. They certainly didn't do a good job.
> She really doesn't have much to say this season, they haven't brought up the 'violated' comments yet, but we still have 3 more episodes to go.
> 
> Erika was looking a bit rough around the edges. And if she thought her behaviour was aright, she's wrong. I know it's probably impossible, but she should have tired to be a humble instead of condescending and arrogant.


Krystal looks amazing without makeup, she is a natural beauty. Her eyes pop out more with little to none make up from the pictures I have seen of her. Def too much eye shadow in the reunion, and she was so looking forward to those fake eyelashes


----------



## castortroy666

The outfits at the reunion were pretty boring, Andy looked the best to be honest. 

Sutton looked like she came from the beach with her make up and earrings, not feeling her dress either. Kyles dress was a tacky Vegas dress, better suited for a waitress in my opinion. Erikas dress was dated and to pale for her skin and hair color. Garcelles outfit was a hot mess with those fringes, but Krystal looked pretty elegant and well put together, except for that heavy eye make up. 

Rinna looked like she draped herself with Kathy Hiltons curtains, but I liked the hair. Dorits dress was pretty nice, but too much skin showing for the reunion. Both Dorit and Kyles hairstyles looked like they had slept in them before they went to the reunion.


----------



## StylishMD

Swanky said:


> I thought they all looked terrible. . . felt like there was no soft focus filter this time around, everyone's skin looked, umm, not great.  Garcelle is gorgeous but had no glow, her skin looked so flat and Erika's looked really rough.
> HATED Erika and Kyle's dresses and whatever the heck Rinna had on.
> 
> I thought it was a good reunion, so far!


Garcelle’s lipstick REALLY bugged me. The matte look was NOT flattering on her. She is a beautiful woman and I don’t think that she looked her best IMO. (The dress, ugh )


----------



## StylishMD

Chanel4Eva said:


> So sad how no one had Garcelle’s back. Felt so uncomfortable to watch.
> Rinna is such a snake.


I agree. As a Black woman of the same age I really felt for her at the reunion and at the dinner. The pain in her voice was heartbreaking. I AM her


----------



## haute okole

StylishMD said:


> I agree. As a Black woman of the same age I really felt for her at the reunion and at the dinner. The pain in her voice was heartbreaking. I AM her


Wow, this breaks my heart.  I am so sorry.  As a hostess of a dinner I would stand up if I felt anyone of my guests were being put in a bad position.  At the dinner parties or the lip kit launch, either Kathy or Crystal were the hostesses.  You know they want their diamonds next year, so of course they are not going to quash any drama and they are not Garcelle’s friend yet.


----------



## caramelize126

I thought they were horrible to Garcelle- when Lisa kept pushing about why Garcelle didnt trust her and Garcelle just kept saying " I dont know". I feel like she obviously did know but didnt want to drag Lisa on national TV. Lisa is lucky that Garcelle didnt whip out the text messages that she was talking about.

Did anyone notice that Erika kept glaring at Kyle whenever Kyle was talking? I initially thought it was just Erika's resting face but now I dont think so...


----------



## DrDior

Rinna might possibly be the worst actress on television.

My TV last night:  “Who told you I said anything about race. Clearly, you have a chip on your shoulder, even Harry said so. You just need to OWN IT! But I do still love and miss you , why can’t we be friends.”

Me: 

Also me: when she does her “googly eyes “, she is literally lying her face off


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Is Sutton the only real person left on the show? 
With friends like that, who needs enemies?
Does Erika not know how to blend cheek contour?


----------



## Lavendera

Felt so bad for Garcelle, with Dorit and Rinna coming for her. So uncomfortable. But she handled it.

Whatever Dorit keeps going on about, she needs to stop. Nobody cares.

As usual, Erica did herself no favors.


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> Yes Dorits fashion is entertaining. She is tacky sometimes but its fun to see her outfits, flashing her LVs and Guccis all over the place.


It cracked me up when her young daughter said that she didn't like Dorit wearing Gucci with LV


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Rinna is VILE!
Garcelle dealt with that sh*t with grace! I love her!!! 

Team Garcelle!!!! (And Sutton)


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> Damn, I thought Erika would give her first apology, but she managed the use the word ALLEGED twice about the victims.


It drove me nuts that she kept repeating "Alleged" in regards to the victims.  These are widows, orphans, and burn victims.  THEY ARE VICTIMS.  There's nothing "alleged" about it.


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> It drove me nuts that she kept repeating "Alleged" in regards to the victims.  These are widows, orphans, and burn victims.  THEY ARE VICTIMS.  There's nothing "alleged" about it.


It was almost like she was trolling us or something, its absurd.


----------



## swags

haute okole said:


> Having battled eating disorders since I was 16, I can unequivocally say that if I spoke to my parents the way the Rinna brat spoke to her parents and blamed it on my eating disorder, I would be laughed straight out of the country.  That is Rinna’s excuse for being a failure as a parent.   She should be embarrassed that her kids have zero respect for them and thus speaks to them accordingly.


I’ve always found the Hamlin brats to be bratty jerks. I know this is bad but I felt nothing about Amelias alleged (can’t help myself) eating disorder. I believe Rinna did that to gain some sympathy after the brats asked Rinna if everyone in her hometown was ”chub chubs.”


----------



## Allisonfaye

caramelize126 said:


> I thought they were horrible to Garcelle- when Lisa kept pushing about why Garcelle didnt trust her and Garcelle just kept saying " I dont know". I feel like she obviously did know but didnt want to drag Lisa on national TV. Lisa is lucky that Garcelle didnt whip out the text messages that she was talking about.
> 
> Did anyone notice that Erika kept glaring at Kyle whenever Kyle was talking? I initially thought it was just Erika's resting face but now I dont think so...



I haven't watched the whole thing yet but Erika looks like she is on something...her face is very....unanimated...for lack of a better word. Maybe she is bipolar.


----------



## kemilia

StylishMD said:


> Garcelle’s lipstick REALLY bugged me. The matte look was NOT flattering on her. She is a beautiful woman and I don’t think that she looked her best IMO. (The dress, ugh )


Yes, the lipstick was AWFUL. I am no fan of the matte look though.


----------



## Love Of My Life

For me the only thing that stood out was Kathy Hilton's diamond earrings, otherwise the
women looked dated & passe. Erika needs to leave the show & Rinna needs some anger
management lessons.. sad commentary for women, JMO


----------



## haute okole

kemilia said:


> Yes, the lipstick was AWFUL. I am no fan of the matte look though.


I think all of the women looked better last year on Zoom.


----------



## TC1

I think Andy and production were trolling these ladies with no filter on the cams for the reunion this season. Kyle's hair looked like it had been pulled through a cap for highlights and left like that. Awful.


----------



## DrDior

I’mma put this here.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

This....


----------



## Glitterandstuds

highrider9o9 said:


> maybe unpopular opinion, but I feel like Dorit is worth keeping just for her fashion. I’ve always said rhobh has the best style/fashion/luxury out of all the housewives, so there’s definitely appeal there.


For me not even her Fashion can redeem her.


----------



## Allisonfaye

WHAT is going on with hair/makeup? Did the Bravo makeup and hair stylists quit at the last minute over vaccine mandates? I have never seen them looking so bad. 

Crystal's shiny face and blah dress.
Kyle's hair?? OMG. And WHY do women with thin lips think it looks good to put liner outside their lips? Looks ridiculous.
Erika? That is the worst I have ever seen her look, ever.
Rinna: Too easy.
Garcelle: That lip color makes her look like a corpse. She has looked soooo much better.


----------



## Jahpson

jiffer said:


> I thought Erika looked haggard and tired. She also looked bloated in the face like she has been hitting the bottle to much. Lisa's outfit made me think of Barney. Dorit looked nice and I liked her dress. Kyle needs to fire her stylist. Her hair was a train wreck. I like Sutton. I think she is sweet and classy. I hope she returns next season. She is has really grown on me.



I thought Erika’s makeup artist used a little too much hand on the contour. Too much on the cheek.


----------



## Jahpson

Lavendera said:


> Felt so bad for Garcelle, with Dorit and Rinna coming for her. So uncomfortable. But she handled it.
> 
> *Whatever Dorit keeps going on about, she needs to stop. Nobody cares.*
> 
> As usual, Erica did herself no favors.



I still don’t understand the problem Dorit has with Garcelle. It sounds like she wants Garcelle to tell her about herself. IDK.

How many people have to remind her to stop rambling? Dorit, do read the room. Garcelle is not and won’t be the last person to interrupt you. Briefly make your point, PLEASE!

Rinna: DUST


----------



## pjhm

Love Of My Life said:


> For me the only thing that stood out was Kathy Hilton's diamond earrings, otherwise the
> women looked dated & passe. Erika needs to leave the show & Rinna needs some anger
> management lessons.. sad commentary for women, JMO


Erika’s face looked like a man made up as a woman. I was surprised. And Kyle’s hairdo looked like something from the 1960’s, but Rinna was the hardest on the eyes.....


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> I think Andy and production were trolling these ladies with no filter on the cams for the reunion this season. Kyle's hair looked like it had been pulled through a cap for highlights and left like that. Awful.


----------



## castortroy666

Maybe the ladies are just getting old. I saw Kyle in the new Halloween movie, and she looked very haggard.


----------



## krasavitza

The entire part with Rinna being confronted about the whole race issue was cringe as hell to watch. I 100% believe that Rinna said it. She looked desperate as hell kissing Garcelles ass literally getting up and clinging to her for dear life. I was embarrassed for her but saw right through the whole thing. She knew if she didn't do something drastic, the public would drag her, label her a racist, and she would be cancelled. This was all an effort to save her reputation and her job and she did a terrible job of making it look like anything but that.


----------



## haute okole

krasavitza said:


> The entire part with Rinna being confronted about the whole race issue was cringe as hell to watch. I 100% believe that Rinna said it. She looked desperate as hell kissing Garcelles ass literally getting up and clinging to her for dear life. I was embarrassed for her but saw right through the whole thing. She knew if she didn't do something drastic, the public would drag her, label her a racist, and she would be cancelled. This was all an effort to save her reputation and her job and she did a terrible job of making it look like anything but that.


Hahaha!  You are not the only one who thinks Rinna lied.  All of Reddit is on to her.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sure someone doctored this photo, but yikes Erika does look frightening!


----------



## anabanana745

rockhollow said:


> I'm sure someone doctored this photo, but yikes Erika does look frightening!
> 
> View attachment 5225863


Now I know what was bothering me about her face. It’s those massive cheeks. It looked like she either gained weight or had a bad filler job. She looks awful


----------



## baghagg

pjhm said:


> Erika’s face looked like a man made up as a woman.


This was my FIRST thought watching the reunion!


----------



## TC1

haute okole said:


> Hahaha!  You are not the only one who thinks Rinna lied.  All of Reddit is on to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225763


As we are well aware, Rinna is not a great actress   "stare into a void and pretend to be shocked-101"


----------



## meluvs2shop

rockhollow said:


> I'm sure someone doctored this photo, but yikes Erika does look frightening!
> 
> View attachment 5225863


Omg this photo reminds me of a cartoon or older character with big nose and stink face! I now can’t get image out of my head.


----------



## haute okole

rockhollow said:


> I'm sure someone doctored this photo, but yikes Erika does look frightening!
> 
> View attachment 5225863


Lawd forgive me, but I just could not resist.


----------



## lulilu

Somewhere I read that Erika was looking for sympathy with her TJMaxx dress, and horrible hair and makeup.  (Agree her face is bloated -- fat or booze?)


----------



## castortroy666

lulilu said:


> Somewhere I read that Erika was looking for sympathy with her TJMaxx dress, and horrible hair and makeup.  (Agree her face is bloated -- fat or booze?)


Her face is reflecting her horrible life, and that 50s movie star hairstyle is not doing her any favors either.


----------



## Jayne1

castortroy666 said:


> ... and that 50s movie star hairstyle is not doing her any favors either.


Also, I've long thought that as much as she loves pink, the Barbie and bubblegum shades she likes to wear aren't doing her any favours either.


----------



## haute okole

Remember as Erika pleads her victim hood, dressed up in glam and acting all indignant.  She has known for years that her husband was being shady because is own clients were suing him and she was sitting for depositions two years before she filed for divorce.  In response, she helped him with loan documents and transferred money away from the firm to her company so that if his clients won against his law firm, they could not access the money.  Here is some proof from court filings.

And my apologies to Miss Piggie fans, because she is awesome and Erica is not.  It was just the visual I got after reading @meluvs2shop post.

View attachment 5226926


View attachment 5226927


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> Also, I've long thought that as much as she loves pink, the Barbie and bubblegum shades she likes to wear aren't doing her any favours either.


Thats right, its pale colors on pale girl, not a good look.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> I'm sure someone doctored this photo, but yikes Erika does look frightening!
> 
> View attachment 5225863


I found myself making this face at work today.


----------



## pjhm

haute okole said:


> Remember as Erika pleads her victim hood, dressed up in glam and acting all indignant.  She has known for years that her husband was being shady because is own clients were suing him and she was sitting for depositions two years before she filed for divorce.  In response, she helped him with loan documents and transferred money away from the firm to her company so that if his clients won against his law firm, they could not access the money.  Here is some proof from court filings.
> 
> And my apologies to Miss Piggie fans, because she is awesome and Erica is not.  It was just the visual I got after reading @meluvs2shop post.
> 
> View attachment 5226926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226932


Thanks for researching this and sharing, kind of puts the last nail on the coffin.....


----------



## baghagg

@haute okole :. In that 2nd document (October 25, 2019), Erika is signing a document pertaining to a law firm she has no interest in, am I reading it right?  How can a person sign off on a law firm they are not in any way a member/officer/shareholder?  She's not even an employee.  Where's her authority?  Highly unusual and probably unenforceable in my home state.  I'm guessing TG knew this as well as EG.


----------



## haute okole

baghagg said:


> @haute okole :. In that 2nd document (October 25, 2019), Erika is signing a document pertaining to a law firm she has no interest in, am I reading it right?  How can a person sign off on a law firm they are not in any way a member/officer/shareholder?  She's not even an employee.  Highly unusual  and probably unenforceable in my home state...


Interesting, I did not even realize the wording, but you are correct.  She has always CLAIMED she had nothing to do with the business, and was kept away from the financials, but who can believe her at this point.   However, she can speak as a representative and owner of the Girardi Estate.  What I find interesting also is the vast difference in the signatures.  This document, if she did in fact sign it, shows an awareness that, at the very least, something is FISHY with Tom’s business.

There is also so much else going on here with regard to community property laws, Tom and Erika using the firm’s money as their personal piggy bank and the piercing of the corporate veil so that they would be personally liable for the firm’s liabilities.  She knew.


----------



## chowlover2

How do people like this sleep at night?


----------



## Allisonfaye

chowlover2 said:


> How do people like this sleep at night?



As I have said before, these people are sociopaths. They are not able to feel remorse for their actions. There are more of them than people realize. There is a book called Sociopaths Among Us and I think it says 1 in 25 people is a sociopath. That doesn't mean they will commit crimes or murder people. But a person like that can wreak havoc on a spouse or child or anyone they come into contact with.


----------



## bagshopr

chowlover2 said:


> How do people like this sleep at night?


Smugly


----------



## TC1

What about the other partners at Girardi- Keese? aren't there about 6 of them? how did they not "notice' that the money they had litigated for (and won) wasn't awarded to the clients? they would all have seen the company financials year after year and noticed something wasn't right. I'm not defending Erika..she's the most visible to go after...but they should all be charged in every complaint until those victims get their money.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> What about the other partners at Girardi- Keese? aren't there about 6 of them? how did they not "notice' that the money they had litigated for (and won) wasn't awarded to the clients? they would all have seen the company financials year after year and noticed something wasn't right. I'm not defending Erika..she's the most visible to go after...but they should all be charged in every complaint until those victims get their money.


The firm wasn't a partnership.  Tom owned it all.  IDK how much access the lawyers had to financials.


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> What about the other partners at Girardi- Keese? aren't there about 6 of them? how did they not "notice' that the money they had litigated for (and won) wasn't awarded to the clients? they would all have seen the company financials year after year and noticed something wasn't right. I'm not defending Erika..she's the most visible to go after...but they should all be charged in every complaint until those victims get their money.


Here in California you can be a partner to show your rank in the firm, but the only equity partner was Tom.  Apparently, he controlled all the firm’s financials and possibly all large settlement disbursements.


----------



## TC1




----------



## lulilu

haute okole said:


> Here in California you can be a partner to show your rank in the firm, but the only equity partner was Tom.  Apparently, he controlled all the firm’s financials and possInibly all large settlement disbursements.


In NY and Phila, big firms do the same thing -- distinguish between "partners" and equity partners but only on an internal basis.  Clients want to feel as if they are taken care of by partners, so it helps there.  The non-equity partners get to call themselves partners.  And there can only be so many equity partners as they don't want to spread the money around to too many lawyers.


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> In NY and Phila, big firms do the same thing -- distinguish between "partners" and equity partners but only on an internal basis.  Clients want to feel as if they are taken care of by partners, so it helps there.  The non-equity partners get to call themselves partners.  And there can only be so many equity partners as they don't want to spread the money around to too many lawyers.


Same here as far as I know.  Only we know who the equity partners were and even the equity partners were not equal.  Equity had nothing to do with equality, there is always a Chief and the one or two under him, in my firm’s case, based on longevity, rainmaking, and office politics.  As much as I admire Ronald Richards, I think he should only call out the attorneys who worked with the specific clients that Tom stole from and may have known about the fraud. As far as we know, these attorneys got their salary and the only people who financially benefitted from the fraud was The Girardi’s.  All of these attorneys, especially the younger ones not pictured, are all out of a job and now may have to list Girardi on their LinkedIn and CV.  Crap!  I’d rather say I worked at Lazy Acres, no offense to Lazy Acres, which I LOVE.


----------



## rockhollow

Thank you to the ladies who explain some of the legal aspects of this saga. Sure helps us non legal type.


----------



## 1LV

If you have a chance, listen to Kate Casey’s podcast featuring attorney Jay Edelson, episode 401.  I listened to it last night, and found it interesting and informative, but pretty much what most of us have been saying. 

My take was this:
1) Erika is standing in a hole and somebody needs to take the shovel out of her hands
2) Edelson doesn’t believe a thing she says
3) I think Edelson said the partners of the law firm will be subpoenaed, as will Bravo for unaired footage 
4) Erika can growl and cause Sutton to back down, but that won’t fly in court
5) Erika can say anything she wants to on a realty tv show, but in court under oath is entirely different


ETA I’d like to see Brandy come back just long enough to shred Lisa


----------



## meluvs2shop

1LV said:


> If you have a chance, listen to Kate Casey’s podcast featuring attorney Jay Edelson, episode 401.  I listened to it last night, and found it interesting and informative, but pretty much what most of us have been saying.
> 
> My take was this:
> 1) Erika is standing in a hole and somebody needs to take the shovel out of her hands
> 2) Edelson doesn’t believe a thing she says
> 3) I think Edelson said the partners of the law firm will be subpoenaed, as will Bravo for unaired footage
> 4) Erika can growl and cause Sutton to back down, but that won’t fly in court
> 5) Erika can say anything she wants to on a realty tv show, but in court under oath is entirely different
> 
> 
> *ETA I’d like to see Brandy come back just long enough to shred Lisa*


In that case bring back Kim and the bunny!


----------



## 1LV

meluvs2shop said:


> In that case bring back Kim and the bunny!


Lol!


----------



## haute okole

1LV said:


> If you have a chance, listen to Kate Casey’s podcast featuring attorney Jay Edelson, episode 401.  I listened to it last night, and found it interesting and informative, but pretty much what most of us have been saying.
> 
> My take was this:
> 1) Erika is standing in a hole and somebody needs to take the shovel out of her hands
> 2) Edelson doesn’t believe a thing she says
> 3) I think Edelson said the partners of the law firm will be subpoenaed, as will Bravo for unaired footage
> 4) Erika can growl and cause Sutton to back down, but that won’t fly in court
> 5) Erika can say anything she wants to on a realty tv show, but in court under oath is entirely different
> 
> 
> ETA I’d like to see Brandy come back just long enough to shred Lisa


Edelson is the hero in this entire saga.  He threw a wrench in the Girardi’s fraud plan by unexpectedly forcing them into an involuntary bankruptcy.  It took an attorney from Chicago to finally stand up for his clients.  Otherwise, the Girardi’s would have continued for who knows how long.

Please, NO Brandi!   I’d rather see that crazy witch than Brandi and that is saying something because I couldn’t stand her either.


----------



## 1LV

haute okole said:


> Edelson is the hero in this entire saga.  He threw a wrench in the Girardi’s fraud plan by unexpectedly forcing them into an involuntary bankruptcy.  It took an attorney from Chicago to finally stand up for his clients.  Otherwise, the Girardi’s would have continued for who knows how long.
> 
> Please, NO Brandi!   I’d rather see that crazy witch than Brandi and that is saying something because I couldn’t stand her either.


I have really enjoyed his perspective on everything. 

Brandi.  I sooo do NOT care for her (her poor kids!), but she’s the only one I can think of who could go toe to toe with Lisa, and come out the “winner”.  If I never see either one of them again it will be too soon.

ETA “NOT”!  Omg.  I meant to say I sooo do not care for Brandi.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

oo god, no please No Brandy!!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

What a sweet and tender moment between Kathy and Kyle! I actually teared up. So much pain there! 
But I will say, Kyle’s hairstyle is even worse from the side. How is that even possible? It’s like a Glamour Shot hairstyle!

When they flashed back to the limo scene Kyle looked so different. I’m starting to think she’s had the most work done! More than Kathy and even Rinna!


----------



## Volvomom

I have to say... I like Kathy Hilton.   Yes, that was a nice moment with them, I'm glad they have resolved issues.  Its hard with family Dynamics, but glad they have each other.


----------



## Jayne1

Considering their obsession with their mother, you think Kathy would have tried harder with her own kids.  

We sometimes criticize Kyle about various things, but she is certainly a hands-on and caring, loving mother.  Unlike Kathy who partied non stop, leaving the children's upbringing to the staff and boarding schools.


----------



## swags

Erikas got so many stories. Cognitive decline, he was on a loop, having affairs and every other Friday she stopped by HR at Bravo to get her paycheck and turn it over to Tom.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Doesn't look like Andy is going to fire her.


----------



## lulilu

Allisonfaye said:


> Doesn't look like Andy is going to fire her.


He will never fire her -- ratings -- Just like Theresa, if she goes to jail, they can make a special when she gets out.
Also, I call bullsh1t on her "I can't talk about" the circumstances of her moving out.  Likely because she doesn't want to disclose which new boyfriend sported the costs -- the rich fat guy in Vegas?  She also dodged the question about her wearing her Cartier panther jewelry when she went to Vegas on a private jet.


----------



## pjhm

Handed over her paychecks to Tom? Not exactly an independent woman. Who does that when they don’t have access to the checkbook? That tells me she never was thinking about striking out on her own and divorcing him before these scandals.


----------



## haute okole

pjhm said:


> Handed over her paychecks to Tom? Not exactly an independent woman. Who does that when they don’t have access to the checkbook? That tells me she never was thinking about striking out on her own and divorcing him before these scandals.


She’s lying.  She already said in one of the shows that when Yolanda and David broke up, and she found evidence of Tom’s affair, she started preparing herself to be financially independent.  She can’t keep her stupid lies straight.


----------



## sgj99

haute okole said:


> She’s lying.  She already said in one of the shows that when Yolanda and David broke up, and she found evidence of Tom’s affair, she started preparing herself to be financially independent.  She can’t keep her stupid lies straight.


For those of us old enough to remember (I was in elementary school) Richard Nixon aka Tricky Dick said: “it’s the lies that always get you.”
It’s why the police will ask the same question over and over worded differently.  Liars will eventually screw up because they can’t keep their story straight.


----------



## Allisonfaye

meluvs2shop said:


> What a sweet and tender moment between Kathy and Kyle! I actually teared up. So much pain there!
> But I will say, Kyle’s hairstyle is even worse from the side. How is that even possible? It’s like a Glamour Shot hairstyle!
> 
> When they flashed back to the limo scene Kyle looked so different. I’m starting to think she’s had the most work done! More than Kathy and even Rinna!



I was looking back at pictures of Kyle and her forehead was oddly long before. I don't know what she did but I don't notice it as much anymore.


----------



## TC1

Kyle has had A LOT of small things done over time..then some big ones (total body lipo and contouring) it's hard to notice in real time, but a 10 year ago flashback sure reveals a lot. 
I read that someone in production came out and said it was indeec Lisa V who leaked the Lucy Lucy Apple Juicy story to Radar Online and that with Vanderpump rules ratings in the toilet, she may admit that..and come back.


----------



## castortroy666

LOL when Andy called Erikas relationship a pretty mess, zoomed in on her face and showed the video clip   Shady Shady


----------



## castortroy666

Erikas lying throughout the reunion, reminds me of a trashy version of Sharon Stone in Basic Instinct.


----------



## castortroy666

Dorit looked quite different in the throwback clips in the reunion. Now she reminds me of Erika Jayne, but back then she looked more like Kristen Stewarts older lesbian sister. She has really changed a lot with hair, make up and outfits in a few years.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I didn't believe anything Erika was saying - she was having trouble keeping all her lies straight.
Andy did try and ask some hard questions, but just accepted whatever Erika said, so it made it all unbelievable.
I really disliked all the faces her little posse (Kyle, Dorit and Rinna) would make about all her statements. And all the chiming in they would do, offering support for Erika's lies.

It's hard to believe that we still have 2 more episodes of the reunion to go.


----------



## highrider9o9

castortroy666 said:


> Dorit looked quite different in the throwback clips in the reunion. Now she reminds me of Erika Jayne, but back then she looked more like Kristen Stewarts older lesbian sister. She has really changed a lot with hair, make up and outfits in a few years.
> 
> View attachment 5229238



I think she looks cute here. I’m not sure how she looks like a “lesbian”?Because her hair is short? I can’t believe it’s almost 2022 and people still equate sexuality to stereotypical physical attributes.


----------



## castortroy666

highrider9o9 said:


> I think she looks cute here. I’m not sure how she looks like a “lesbian”?Because her hair is short? I can’t believe it’s almost 2022 and people still equate sexuality to stereotypical physical attributes.


LOL, she really looks like Kristen Stewart in that picture, thats all. After the Twilight era, dont you think?


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> Erikas lying throughout the reunion, reminds me of a trashy version of Sharon Stone in Basic Instinct.



SS opened her legs. What'a a trashy version? lol


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> SS opened her legs. What'a a trashy version? lol


Well Erika have less class, and is more morally corrupt than a serial killer then


----------



## Lavendera

Watched the show and still didn’t hear Erica express any sympathy for the victims. (unless I blinked and missed it.) Andy asked good questions but then just seemed to accept her answers, disappointing.

Kyle’s hairdo was 1990’s prom.


----------



## castortroy666

Lavendera said:


> Watched the show and still didn’t hear Erica express any sympathy for the victims. (unless I missed it.) Andy asked good questions but then just seemed to accept her answers, disappointing.
> 
> Kyle’s hairdo was 1990’s prom.


Its almost like Andy and Erika rehearsed their conversation before the show, just to give the viewers some of what they wanted. Behind the scenes they are loving each other and looking forward to the next season, Erika is rumored to have a nice raise in her salary as well!


----------



## TC1

castortroy666 said:


> Dorit looked quite different in the throwback clips in the reunion. Now she reminds me of Erika Jayne, but back then she looked more like Kristen Stewarts older lesbian sister. She has really changed a lot with hair, make up and outfits in a few years.
> 
> View attachment 5229238


"older lesbian" comment is inappropriate.


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> "older lesbian" comment is inappropriate.


Did not mean to offend anyone, not my intention. But these lovely girls sure does look alike.


----------



## TC1

castortroy666 said:


> Did not mean to offend anyone, not my intention. But these lovely girls sure does look alike.
> 
> View attachment 5229315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229314


THAT, I totally agree with! bringing sexuality into a conversation based on looks or hairstyle is what I was referring to.


----------



## TC1

Anyhow.... Andy holding back a yawn was pretty much how I felt this whole episode too. Not a fan of Kathy Hilton's drama. She seems so self involved...who puts their mother like Big Kathy on a pedestal and then neglects to raise your own children? Lord a mercy.


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Anyhow.... Andy holding back a yawn was pretty much how I felt this whole episode too. Not a fan of Kathy Hilton's drama. She seems so self involved...who puts their mother like Big Kathy on a pedestal and then neglects to raise your own children? Lord a mercy.


Kathy is way too smart to give us anything juicy, I have no idea why she is on the show. I doubt she wants attention, or have any products to sell. I guess the girls are forever grateful for all the coin they have been able to grab with their mothers strong influence.


----------



## Jayne1

castortroy666 said:


> *Kathy is way to smart to give us anything juicy,* I have no idea why she is on the show. I doubt she wants attention, or have any products to sell.


I think Kathy is way too dumb to give us anything juicy. There's nothing there with her.  She married well, spends his money lavishly... and that's it!


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> I think Kathy is way too dumb to give us anything juicy. There's nothing there with her.  She married well, spends his money lavishly... and that's it!


When Kathy first joined the show, I was hoping she would do it like all the new ones do. Show the husband, the kids, her gigantic home and all the nice rooms, and maybe some cars and jewelry. I would also like to see her walk in closet, simply Kathy giving us more aspirational luxury, which she has plenty of! 

Kathy is lucky to have a long lasting marriage I must say, many men like Rick trade in their wives for a younger model, but Kathy is a stayer.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I really teared up when Kathy started crying. You can see the vulnerability  of her that moment.


----------



## rockhollow

I getting tired of Kyle’s shocked face


----------



## castortroy666

rockhollow said:


> I getting tired of Kyle’s shocked face
> 
> View attachment 5229392


She looks more like a blow up doll, not much movement left there


----------



## bhalpop

sgj99 said:


> For those of us old enough to remember (I was in elementary school) Richard Nixon aka Tricky Dick said: “it’s the lies that always get you.”
> It’s why the police will ask the same question over and over worded differently.  Liars will eventually screw up because they can’t keep their story straight.



This! The liar sees the big picture but when pressed for details, they always slip up..


----------



## rockhollow

The many faces of Dorit  
I am certainly no expert, but her nose does look much smaller.


----------



## castortroy666

rockhollow said:


> The many faces of Dorit
> I am certainly no expert, but her nose does look much smaller.
> View attachment 5229438


I can never figure out if its surgery or some damn good contouring


----------



## bisousx

castortroy666 said:


> I can never figure out if its surgery or some damn good contouring



I’ll be generous with Dorit and say it could be a non-invasive nose job (aka fillers on the bridge) since it does work wonders on some people. She seems way hurt by the nose job rumors


----------



## castortroy666

bisousx said:


> I’ll be generous with Dorit and say it could be a non-invasive nose job (aka fillers on the bridge) since it does work wonders on some people. She seems way hurt by the nose job rumors


That makes a lot of sense actually! That way she can deny having done a traditional rhinoplasty procedure, still not having lied about it. If this is true though, she will never admit it


----------



## bagshopr

rockhollow said:


> I getting tired of Kyle’s shocked face
> 
> View attachment 5229392


I agree. I guess she learned it in acting school.


----------



## rockhollow

I guess Erika is going for a difference looks with her necklace at the reunion


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> I getting tired of Kyle’s shocked face
> 
> View attachment 5229392


But notice Kathy daydreaming of her next big purchase or whatever...

At least Kyle was listening. (Although I'm tired of her shocked face too.)


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> The many faces of Dorit
> I am certainly no expert, but her nose does look much smaller.
> View attachment 5229438


Yes, but when in the doctors office under harsh light and when he told her to smile, her nose did look much larger and wider!

Very odd.


----------



## Lavendera

Dorit is doing a lot more contouring these days, altho, who knows?

IMO Bravo is taking a wrong turn with these RH shows.  they need more likable characters in order for people to feel invested and root for them. Too much “drama” is distressing, overload.


----------



## jennlt

haute okole said:


> She’s lying.  She already said in one of the shows that when Yolanda and David broke up, and she found evidence of Tom’s affair, she started preparing herself to be financially independent.  She can’t keep her stupid lies straight.


Iirc, didn't Erica say in an earlier episode that everyone wondered who was paying for her new (rental) house and she said, "It's me. I'm paying for it with my own money."?  How did she get her own money to pay for her rental if she had to relinquish all her paychecks to Tom and wasn't allowed access to the bank accounts? She says one thing and then almost immediately contradicts herself.


----------



## Volvomom

rockhollow said:


> Yes, I didn't believe anything Erika was saying - she was having trouble keeping all her lies straight.
> Andy did try and ask some hard questions, but just accepted whatever Erika said, so it made it all unbelievable.
> I really disliked all the faces her little posse (Kyle, Dorit and Rinna) would make about all her statements. And all the chiming in they would do, offering support for Erika's lies.
> 
> It's hard to believe that we still have 2 more episodes of the reunion to go.


You are spot on in your description!!!


----------



## floatinglili

I think I am falling out of love with these shows. 
When Garcelle got dragged for reacting to Crystal’s immature and spiteful comments (‘nobody’s heard of Sutton at any of my clubs’) I realised I wasn’t cut out for this ish. 
And Garcelle was right - Crystal’s self importance is entirely due to her husband’s success and power, which of course Crystal also realises and is happy to flex. (Exhibit A her intro tagline)
Hubby is almost certainly the reason why Andy is so nice to her also. 
Her leather pants are not iconic - they are a symbol of her stupid high school mean girl mentality. The line was Sutton’s, the ‘leather pants’ victory should be a Sutton’s as well. Perhaps Sutton’s silly skin roller should go in the club house? Lawd. 
That Sutton and Crystal are bffs now reflects well on Sutton’s patience and good humour. And practical nature.

When we got to Kathy and Kyle sobbing and crying, I realised I’m not invested and I just don’t care for these women- who- have- everything. Their drama and pain are not more important than that of my local supermarket checkout operator, eking out a living somehow for her and her kids.

Could it be… that I’m out???


----------



## meluvs2shop

castortroy666 said:


> Dorit looked quite different in the throwback clips in the reunion. Now she reminds me of Erika Jayne, but back then she looked more like Kristen Stewarts older lesbian sister. She has really changed a lot with hair, make up and outfits in a few years.
> 
> View attachment 5229238


Dorit is so pretty imo. But she’s too new-LA-rich-reality-TV-loving for my taste. Plus what she considers avant garde to me looks OTT and her hairstyles! Yikes! It all just screams I want attention. Not to mention the pound of makeup she uses that she does not need.


----------



## castortroy666

meluvs2shop said:


> Dorit is so pretty imo. But she’s too new-LA-rich-reality-TV-loving. Plus what she considers avant garde to me looks OTT and her hairstyles! It all just screams I want attention. Not to mention the pound of makeup she uses that she does not need.


Thats true, her insecurities becomes obvious when she is around women like Kathy Hilton, she is so obsessed with wealth and would do anything to get her attention. On the other hand, Dorit is harmless and entertaining, we need that


----------



## Chanel4Eva

rockhollow said:


> The many faces of Dorit
> I am certainly no expert, but her nose does look much smaller.
> View attachment 5229438


Dorit could have got those non-surgical injections around her nose. Those make the nose look more contoured


----------



## Jayne1

I think Dorit has such beautiful eyes.


----------



## LemonDrop




----------



## LemonDrop

I took a pic to show my friend the necks of some of these ladies and this happened. I can’t quit


----------



## highrider9o9

LemonDrop said:


> I took a pic to show my friend the necks of some of these ladies and this happened. I can’t quit



so I’m having a hard time understanding this from some of you, I see the same people dragging these woman for having too much plastic surgery, but then you want to go after them because their neck looks like that of someone their age? You can’t rip them to shreds for getting surgery, and then in the next post because they have wrinkles. SMH this is why women are never satisfied with how they look.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> I getting tired of Kyle’s shocked face
> 
> View attachment 5229392


The shocked look is annoying, like Kyle. You know she rehearses it.


----------



## luckylove

swags said:


> The shocked look is annoying, like Kyle. You know she rehearses it.



Funny how it's always exactly the same identical expression too!.... She needs to retire this disingenuous expression....


----------



## bisbee

1.  I looked at Dorit’s nose on the reunion show…I think she is telling the truth.  If she did get a nose job, the doc didn’t do a great job.  Her nose looks different with contouring and filters.
2.  I don’t believe a word coming out of Erika’s mouth.  She was not born in the 50s…what woman turns her check over to her husband?  In today’s world, in Beverly Hills?  In her circle?  No.
3.  Kathy‘s and Kyle’s tears were a bit much, unless they were crying over the years they were fighting.  That is a waste.  And…their mother has been gone for almost 20 years…those sobs did not ring true…sorry.


----------



## meluvs2shop

rockhollow said:


> I getting tired of Kyle’s shocked face
> 
> View attachment 5229392


I did NOT need another visual of this hairstyle. Lol

does Kyle wear colored contacts?


----------



## LemonDrop

@highrider9o9  since you quoted me. I don't think I have ever made any negative comments about them getting surgery as I do cosmetic procedures myself and think it's amazing. The conversation I was having with my friend is how all of their faces look great but you can't fake it with the neck.  And I wished you could. The reason I posted that pic on here is because of the conversations (on here) about Kyles shocked face and the pic made me laugh so hard.  I thought others might find it funny, cute, crazy too. But since it has no likes I am guessing not.  I don't take this whole chat too serious. Apologies to those who do.


----------



## castortroy666

bisbee said:


> 1.  I looked at Dorit’s nose on the reunion show…I think she is telling the truth.  If she did get a nose job, the doc didn’t do a great job.  Her nose looks different with contouring and filters.
> 2.  I don’t believe a word coming out of Erika’s mouth.  She was not born in the 50s…what woman turns her check over to her husband?  In today’s world, in Beverly Hills?  In her circle?  No.
> 3.  Kathy‘s and Kyle’s tears were a bit much, unless they were crying over the years they were fighting.  That is a waste.  And…their mother has been gone for almost 20 years…those sobs did not ring true…sorry.


Kathys tears makes no sense, especially since she shares next to nothing on this show. She has her guard up. Why would she break down like that and cry on the reunion, very strange.


----------



## highrider9o9

bisbee said:


> 1.  I looked at Dorit’s nose on the reunion show…I think she is telling the truth.  If she did get a nose job, the doc didn’t do a great job.  Her nose looks different with contouring and filters.
> 2.  I don’t believe a word coming out of Erika’s mouth.  She was not born in the 50s…what woman turns her check over to her husband?  In today’s world, in Beverly Hills?  In her circle?  No.
> 3.  Kathy‘s and Kyle’s tears were a bit much, unless they were crying over the years they were fighting.  That is a waste.  And…their mother has been gone for almost 20 years…those sobs did not ring true…sorry.



it seems like there is still a lot of unresolved issues around Kyle and Kathy and I think that’s where the tears come from. I’ve read that big Kathy was no saint and I often wonder if there was some abuse? I’m sure there was a lot of manipulation, so I always wonder if they have some weird form of Stockholm syndrome, where even after all this time it’s like she just died for them emotionally/mentally.


----------



## Jayne1

highrider9o9 said:


> so I’m having a hard time understanding this from some of you, I see the same people dragging these woman for having too much plastic surgery, but then you want to go after them because their neck looks like that of someone their age? You can’t rip them to shreds for getting surgery, and then in the next post because they have wrinkles. SMH this is why women are never satisfied with how they look.


Agree -- these women go too far and then social media slams them for going too far or not far enough.


highrider9o9 said:


> it seems like there is still a lot of unresolved issues around Kyle and Kathy and I think that’s where the tears come from. I’ve read that big Kathy was no saint and I often wonder if there was some abuse? I’m sure there was a lot of manipulation, so I always wonder if they have some weird form of Stockholm syndrome, where even after all this time it’s like she just died for them emotionally/mentally.


Quoting you twice!  

Agree, they instantly cry when thinking or speaking of their mother and it is very odd after all this time.

Having said that, Kyle in particular cries very easily. The smallest thing sets her off. Kris Jenner can also bring on the tears over almost nothing, so I tend to ignore those types of cryers.


----------



## Roxannek

I have to say that all the women to me, except for Rinna, look absolutely beautiful in this reunion. All of their skin just amazes me how flawless and smooth it is. Not fond of any of the dresses except for Dorit’s. It is amazingly beautiful. Dorit is just drop dead gorgeous to me.


----------



## Swanky

Dorit had a really good eye lift/surgery, maybe her nose isn't done but everything else is! She looks great tho!


----------



## haute okole

Swanky said:


> Dorit had a really good eye lift/surgery, maybe her nose isn't done but everything else is! She looks great tho!


I think she had a fabulous forehead lift.  And Wow with the Opinion Police!  Isn’t this what a forum is about?


----------



## DrDior

sgj99 said:


> For those of us old enough to remember (I was in elementary school) Richard Nixon aka Tricky Dick said: “it’s the lies that always get you.”
> It’s why the police will ask the same question over and over worded differently.  Liars will eventually screw up because they can’t keep their story straight.



It’s called cognitive load. You basically overload someone’s short term memory with questions until they start to falter under the strain of keeping it all straight. I once watched a demonstration of this with a volunteer who knew what was coming and still cracked within a couple of minutes.


----------



## lulilu

LemonDrop said:


> @highrider9o9  since you quoted me. I don't think I have ever made any negative comments about them getting surgery as I do cosmetic procedures myself and think it's amazing. The conversation I was having with my friend is how all of their faces look great but you can't fake it with the neck.  And I wished you could. The reason I posted that pic on here is because of the conversations (on here) about Kyles shocked face and the pic made me laugh so hard.  I thought others might find it funny, cute, crazy too. But since it has no likes I am guessing not.  I don't take this whole chat too serious. Apologies to those who do.


Didn't Tamra of the OC HWs have something called a lower face lift?  It fixes the neck, I think.


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> Didn't Tamra of the OC HWs have something called a lower face lift?  It fixes the neck, I think.


You know I am about to go to Paul Nassif for one!


----------



## sgj99

Hands!  My hands really show my age and there is nothing that can be done about that.


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> Hands!  My hands really show my age and there is nothing that can be done about that.


me too


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> Didn't Tamra of the OC HWs have something called a lower face lift?  It fixes the neck, I think.


Isn't a lower facelift a whole facelift?  They go around the ears.


----------



## haute okole

sgj99 said:


> Hands!  My hands really show my age and there is nothing that can be done about that.


Oh yes you can!  Lots and lots of filler.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> Hands!  My hands really show my age and there is nothing that can be done about that.





lulilu said:


> me too


Your plastic surgeon can fill them with filler.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> Hands!  My hands really show my age and there is nothing that can be done about that.


Mine too. Also the only thing on my body that stays thin with no effort.


----------



## castortroy666

Did anybody see the deleted scenes of season 11? It should have been an episode, loved what Dorit said about Kyle in her confessionals; Kyle dont pretend you are afraid of needles, your skin looks to good"


----------



## bisbee

haute okole said:


> Oh yes you can!  Lots and lots of filler.


I see my mother’s hands and have for years.  No Botox or filler for me…just my choice.  But…the idea of putting filler in my hands?  That seems like it is over the top…again, just my opinion.  “Good for you, not for me.”


----------



## baghagg

bisbee said:


> I see my mother’s hands and have for years.  No Botox or filler for me…just my choice.  But…the idea of putting filler in my hands?  That seems like it is over the top…again, just my opinion.  “Good for you, not for me.”


It beats the alternative lol.  I too see my mother's hands when I look at my own.  I used to assume her hands looked like this from hand washing our dishes growing up lol.  Silly, stupid me..


----------



## rockhollow

Both my sister and I see our mother's hands when we look at ours - and it's not a good thing  

These women choose to go on these shows, so have to expect the public discussing their lives.
I don't know any of them personally, so my opinions are based on what we see on the show or the internet.
Whenever I post pictures of myself, I have to expect that anyone can look at them and if they want comment on them, go for it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

bisbee said:


> 1.  I looked at Dorit’s nose on the reunion show…I think she is telling the truth.  If she did get a nose job, the doc didn’t do a great job.  Her nose looks different with contouring and filters.
> 2.  I don’t believe a word coming out of Erika’s mouth.  She was not born in the 50s…what woman turns her check over to her husband?  In today’s world, in Beverly Hills?  In her circle?  No.
> 3.  Kathy‘s and Kyle’s tears were a bit much, unless they were crying over the years they were fighting.  That is a waste.  And…their mother has been gone for almost 20 years…those sobs did not ring true…sorry.



There are women who contribute their paycheck to the running of the household, but still have
access to the money... I doubt very much that Erika didn't walk around with so called pocket money
Everything went on a credit card? Doubtful....with an explanation as to what she spent.. even more doubtful
Did Tom give her an allowance or did she give herself one?
This whole relationship is beyond bizarre & financial arrangements ever more so...
Personally all these women are passe & dated.. JMO


----------



## swags

I find it hard to believe that the woman with a $40,000 a month glam squad who was out patting the puss had no money. Her closet alone could have funded an out for her if she had really wanted it.


----------



## RueMonge

swags said:


> I find it hard to believe that the woman with a $40,000 a month glam squad who was out patting the puss had no money. Her closet alone could have funded an out for her if she had really wanted it.


If she was spending it faster than it came in, it’s possible. I wonder if she’s smart enough to even realize that she should’ve spent less and been more wise with money.


----------



## LemonDrop

I would get filler in my hands but I just don't want to afford it.  I use money and budget as a way to limit how much I get done. My goal is to look like a fresh 50 year old not a 50 year old who looks 35 but doesn't really look 35 because she seems really off and overdone and odd. My goal is to look fresh, like I take care of myself, I get a lot of sleep and probably mediate and do pilates. 

ETA: I want filler in my hands not for others but when I look at them now and see what I guess is tendons moving and blood vessels I just get the heebiejeebies.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> For those of us old enough to remember (I was in elementary school) Richard Nixon aka Tricky Dick said: “it’s the lies that always get you.”
> It’s why the police will ask the same question over and over worded differently.  Liars will eventually screw up because they can’t keep their story straight.


To be a good liar, one has to have an iron clad memory.



Lavendera said:


> Watched the show and still didn’t hear Erica express any sympathy for the victims. (unless I blinked and missed it.) Andy asked good questions but then just seemed to accept her answers, disappointing.
> 
> *Kyle’s hairdo was 1990’s prom.*


I normally love Kyle’s hair and makeup.  This hair-don’t made me wonder why she was freaking out about her bangs in Halloween.  Those were much better than the unpretty mess on her reunion head!



LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 5229620


A neck lift might be next?



lulilu said:


> Didn't Tamra of the OC HWs have something called a lower face lift?  It fixes the neck, I think.


I think it was Emily.  Jaw lift or something.  Tamra I think had a face lift and IMO it was very well done!



sgj99 said:


> Hands!  My hands really show my age and there is nothing that can be done about that.


Unlike my mother, I normally use lighter polish shades and decided to do a dark red for once.  I was shocked when I looked down at my freshly manicured hands, and my mother’s hands were looking back at me!


----------



## zooba

I decided to just moisturize the heck out of my hands to keep them looking the best they can. Gel manicure hides the ridges and my vision is so poor that I have my own built in soft focus lens when I look at myself in the mirror


----------



## haute okole

Lol, TMZ.


----------



## rockhollow

Do TMZ read our posts or what?   

I don't have a problem with women getting things done to look good, but it's that so many in the public eye take it too far. There is just sometime not right when women of a certain age, want to have have faces that look like they are in their 30's.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> Lol, TMZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232356


Definitely AMAZING, not just good, docs.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Do TMZ read our posts or what?
> 
> I don't have a problem with women getting things done to look good, but it's that so many in the public eye take it too far. There is just sometime not right when women of a certain age, want to have have faces that look like they are in their 30's.


ITA!  I'm all for doing whatever it takes for one to feel good about themselves, but it often times seems to become an addiction.  I know many not in the public eye with the same problem!


----------



## baghagg

I think it's like home renovations - once you wallpaper, let's say, your Family Room, the kitchen looks like it needs a little work, then the foyer because it opens up to the Family Room, etc..


----------



## meluvs2shop

**SPOILER ALERT**

Did Kyle just allude Kim may be back next season?! Hmmm I wish they showed Rinna’s face when Kyle said that. 

Also, if you’re a “friend of the show” do you get paid? Im curious how much the women make each season.


----------



## chowlover2

I don’t know what anyone else thinks, but I have no desire to watch the Richards sisters show. Enough goes on between Kyle and Kathy that only they have been privy too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Which friend has your back? I think Erika knows clearly where she stands with several of
her so "called friends"
The dinner party with PK, Dorit, Kyle & Mauricio were candid about "Tom' via Erika's
recall.. rather pathetic behavior when so many of these housewives comment about sensitivities
that they have been exposed to over the years.
They sure are doing a good PR job here..but it is a reality show..
Erika's fangs started to come out. Not sure she really is understanding of what she has
omitted in her relationship. The money story I can't wrap my head around..its just hard to
believe she had no clue about money & where it was spent & where it went.
Tom is incompetent.. lawyers can help make clients look many ways, so not so sure
this incompetency diagnosis is correct
Erika doesn't get that her IG account & suggestive poses is putting her in a further bad light.
Its a sad scenario that will take some time to play out


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> I don’t know what anyone else thinks, but I have no desire to watch the Richards sisters show. Enough goes on between Kyle and Kathy that only they have been privy too.


I'm with you.

Why the infatuation with the Richards sisters.  Kyle worked her way up, good for her, Kim worked her way down and Kathy married well, is oblivious and spends her husbands money.

Bravo got the right sister the first time... leave it at that.


----------



## justwatchin

Jayne1 said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> Why the infatuation with the Richards sisters.  Kyle worked her way up, good for her, Kim worked her way down and Kathy married well, is oblivious and spends her husbands money.
> 
> Bravo got the right sister the first time... leave it at that.


I thought I saw a recent picture of Kim and she had some plastic surgery. I’m guessing Andy thinks having all 3 sisters would be his trifecta. He’ll just recycle through past wives for ratings so I expect we’ll get a little more LVP, Brandi and Camille. Boring.


----------



## lulilu

justwatchin said:


> I thought I saw a recent picture of Kim and she had some plastic surgery. I’m guessing Andy thinks having all 3 sisters would be his trifecta. He’ll just recycle through past wives for ratings so I expect we’ll get a little more LVP, Brandi and Camille. Boring.


He is dreaming if he thinks the audience wants to watch the Richards sisters show.  And I am sure the others already feel pushed out by all the attention Kathy and Kyle are getting (means less for them).  I don't hear true sincerity when they are all gushing at Kathy.


----------



## lulilu

justwatchin said:


> I thought I saw a recent picture of Kim and she had some plastic surgery. I’m guessing Andy thinks having all 3 sisters would be his trifecta. He’ll just recycle through past wives for ratings so I expect we’ll get a little more LVP, Brandi and Camille. Boring.


It was at the Bat Mizvah Kyle put on for Portia.


----------



## zooba

I remember watching Kim's movies as a child. Like many of our favorite things they don't resonate well with age.  No Kim. No Brandi


----------



## lulilu

Maybe I am wrong, but last night's episode didn't go all that well for Erika.  The others spoke up more than they had been, which made her furious, and she showed the true ugly person she is.  She is deaf to her "I am a victim" story -- doesn't hear herself at all.  And still thinks she's demonstrated sympathy for the victims.  The fact that she continues to defend her IG says a lot.


----------



## castortroy666

Dorit has been robbed!









						RHOBH star Dorit Kemsley held at gunpoint, robbed during home invasion
					

Dorit Kemsley was robbed at gunpoint Wednesday night during an invasion in her Encino Hills home. A source close to Kemsley says her only focus during the invasion was to protect her children.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## meluvs2shop

Omg! At the reunion they kept taking about Kyle’s robbery and how Andy told Rinna to relocate her vintage designer dresses. Poor Dorit. So effin scary! Thankfully no one was hurt. 

I was shocked when she said she purchases all of her designer clothes brand new. That’s a pretty penny. Very very expensive closet when she’s not Kyle rich.


----------



## maris.crane

meluvs2shop said:


> *I was shocked when she said she purchases all of her designer clothes brand new. *That’s a pretty penny. Very very expensive closet when she’s not Kyle rich.



I love Dorit but I can believe she's borrowing brand new clothes, or potentially buying-returning or buying-offloading through a secret eBay account or something after the fact.

A little sad that there are so many people on other of the corners of the net who think she's lying about this though


----------



## kemilia

I do feel badly for Dorit but where is their security system? 

And after last night's episode where Andy showed the clip of him giving Kyle those earrings from Mauricio that were stolen--didn't these ladies learn anything? Who's next--Crystal with that (sorry Hermes ladies) ugly bag? Sutton with all her baubles? And I remembered when Paris had so much stuff stolen by the Bling Ring that she didn't even know it was stolen, she thought maybe she lent out some Chanel bags. Arghh!


----------



## kemilia

Ericka is like a cornered cat--she knows she can't win but she is hissing and clawing at anyone that comes near her.

She has obviously taken stock and realized that the "ride" is over, her plan of marrying an old rich lawyer and living the good life and then when he dies, she gets it all (or a goodly amount) and can continue on with her lifestyle. That ain't happening anymore and she might even have to do jail time. 

Funny how she "didn't know anything" but she DID know that the law firm was really doing well for years. And now the 12 hours of unconsciousness was reduced to 9 hours? Why change this part of her story? Unless there is a timeline she's been told to follow.

Only one more episode, Andy knocked it out of the park with this group.


----------



## rockhollow

the reunion really should have only been 2 parts - instead of seeing Erika - as usual, talking and not really saying anything.
She side steps all questions and we never hear an answer to the question.
And even when we see clips of the other ladies questioning the validity of her actions, they all try and down play what they said.
I just can not believe anything Erika says. Yes, some of what is said on the internet might not be true, but there are things that have legitimate paperwork supporting them. Erika has been named on them and has signed many documents.
I notice anytime there is talk about the funds going into her company, she shuts that conversation done imminently.

I don't want to see any past ladies coming back.


----------



## Tivo

castortroy666 said:


> Dorit has been robbed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RHOBH star Dorit Kemsley held at gunpoint, robbed during home invasion
> 
> 
> Dorit Kemsley was robbed at gunpoint Wednesday night during an invasion in her Encino Hills home. A source close to Kemsley says her only focus during the invasion was to protect her children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


I wish I wasn’t such a skeptic 
All I do know for sure is that Dorit was in desperate need of a storyline


----------



## purseinsanity

'RHOBH' Star Dorit Kemsley Allegedly Robbed at Gunpoint: Report
					

'Real Housewives of Beverly Hills' star Dorit Kemsley was reportedly robbed while both her and her two children were in the home — details




					www.usmagazine.com
				




I love the use of the word "allegedly" in this headline!


----------



## TC1

Erika saying she didn't know anything about Tom and the financial issues..   she was named in a lawsuit in 2019 for failing to repay a 15 million dollar loan. If she didn't start to find out a bit more (or at least read the articles she was named in) she's a damn fool.


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> Erika saying she didn't know anything about Tom and the financial issues..   she was named in a lawsuit in 2019 for failing to repay a 15 million dollar loan. If she didn't start to find out a bit more (or at least read the articles she was named in) she's a damn fool.


Plus that statement that the bank that sued on the $15 million loan settled and apologized is a bold face lie.  The bank won a judgement against the Girardi’s and collected in full on their loan.  I would not be surprised if the bank was awarded attorneys fees and costs in the lawsuit as is usually the case when a judgment is obtained after a lawsuit.


----------



## rockhollow

haute okole said:


> Plus that statement that the bank that sued on the $15 million loan settled and apologized is a bold face lie.  The bank won a judgement against the Girardi’s and collected in full on their loan.  I would not be surprised if the bank was awarded attorneys fees and costs in the lawsuit as is usually the case when a judgment is obtained after a lawsuit.



This is just one more reason that you can't believe anything Erika says. This issue went to court, the Girardi's lost, and now Erika is trying to bold face lie about it.
And this was long before Erika was a housewife.

She (Erika) looks so foolish with all those snarling faces she was making.
And I don't usually agree with Crystal, but even on this episode, I didn't see any real anger at Tom yet again.

And thank goodness we don't have a drinking game about the word 'alleged'.   

Why wouldn't Dorit have a top notch security system in their home, when they must know if you are showing off all the valuable stuff they have on TV, you might be more of a target.
I also had a hard time believing that Dorit buys all those designer clothes at full retail value.
She would have been spending hundred of thousands of dollars on many clothes she is just wearing once - something smells fishy there.


----------



## TC1

Tivo said:


> I wish I wasn’t such a skeptic
> All I do know for sure is that Dorit was in desperate need of a storyline


Also, they were in London for who knows how long (assuming the house was vacant) and then they get robbed the day she gets back? Shheshhh that's some rotten timing.


----------



## meluvs2shop

kemilia said:


> I do feel badly for Dorit but where is their security system?
> 
> And after last night's episode where Andy showed the clip of him giving Kyle those earrings from Mauricio that were stolen--didn't these ladies learn anything? Who's next--Crystal with that (sorry Hermes ladies) ugly bag? Sutton with all her baubles? And I remembered when Paris had so much stuff stolen by the Bling Ring that she didn't even know it was stolen, she thought maybe she lent out some Chanel bags. Arghh!



Sutton is the biggest name dropper. So new rich it’s annoying. I also didn’t like the Hermes bag. :/ 

I wish a robbery on no one especially if the victims are home. I remember when I was little we were robbed while on vacation. I was so young, but even then I felt violated and very scared. I even slept with a knife under my bed for months. I can’t imagine being home during the ordeal! And add my kids in the mix! Omg.


----------



## castortroy666

Tivo said:


> I wish I wasn’t such a skeptic
> All I do know for sure is that Dorit was in desperate need of a storyline


Fashion is everything for Dorit. I bet a majority of her paycheck goes to brand like LV and Gucci, and some of it is was probably gifts from PK as well. But I cant keep thinking there is a chance she is scamming, someone should look into that. What if PK or Dorit hired a storage unit, and they are keeping the "missing" bags somewhere.

At this point Dorits fashion is one of the best things about this show, without relying on scripted drama or robbing victims of their money. Even Kathy Hilton is letting us down, maybe the most glamorous person to join the show, but all she could give us for aspirational luxury was the sweaters she gave her husband as a gift, come on... On the other hand, its smart not to flaunt your wealth, not to be a visible target for robbers.

However, over the top luxury is what made me fall in love with the show in the first place, I would probably not invest in the show if it started out like what its become these days...


----------



## hermes_lemming

maris.crane said:


> I love Dorit but I can believe she's borrowing brand new clothes, or potentially buying-returning or buying-offloading through a secret eBay account or something after the fact.
> 
> *A little sad that there are so many people on other of the corners of the net who think she's lying about this though*



Right?! Wtf is wrong with the world if you think she made this up? Yea the timing sux. But she was home alone with her kids asleep, without her husband.  

Probably the same pool of people who thought Kim K fabricated her Paris robbery, where she was held at gun point 

There's a sensitivity chip missing


----------



## haute okole

hermes_lemming said:


> Right?! Wtf is wrong with the world if you think she made this up? Yea the timing sux. But she was home alone with her kids asleep, without her husband.
> 
> Probably the same pool of people who thought Kim K fabricated her Paris robbery, where she was held at gun point
> 
> There's a sensitivity chip missing


A sensitivity chip or the sad outcome of our skepticism of reality based on the reality TV world we live in today.  It is just a sad commentary of the world and how we don’t trust anything we read, or see on the news, TV or the Press.  What is real?


----------



## swags

haute okole said:


> A sensitivity chip or the sad outcome of our skepticism of reality based on the reality TV world we live in today.  It is really just a sad commentary of the world and how we don’t trust anything we read, or see on the news, TV or the Press.  What is real?


I was a little skeptical when I read the article.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I am giving her the benefit of any doubt at this point because if it did happen, it would have been terrifying. I am awaiting the facts.


----------



## purseinsanity

Allisonfaye said:


> I am giving her the benefit of any doubt at this point because if it did happen, it would have been terrifying. I am awaiting the facts.


I'll give her the benefit of the doubt, but kind of like PK's point of what are the chances both Tom and Erika's son flip their cars, how often does the same person get burglarized?  If you are, you're either in a crappy neighborhood (which they aren't) or something is amiss.  She claimed she was burglarized around the same time Kyle was.


----------



## TraceySH

I mean, if it were me, the last thing I’d do is leak it all to the press THE NEXT MORNING. But why let a tragedy / trauma go to waste.


----------



## Allisonfaye

purseinsanity said:


> I'll give her the benefit of the doubt, but kind of like PK's point of what are the chances both Tom and Erika's son flip their cars, how often does the same person get burglarized?  If you are, you're either in a crappy neighborhood (which they aren't) or something is amiss.  She claimed she was burglarized around the same time Kyle was.



If it happened once, wouldn't you beef up your security substantially? 

Regardless, these people are ripe for being robbed since they are flaunting their wealth all over TV and social media. Not saying they SHOULD get robbed or anything.


----------



## TC1

TraceySH said:


> I mean, if it were me, the last thing I’d do is leak it all to the press THE NEXT MORNING. But why let a tragedy / trauma go to waste.


well..then we wouldn't have all the pap pics of Erika, Teddi and Rinna coming to her home to console her!   (and I heard, possibly filmed)


----------



## TraceySH

TC1 said:


> well..then we wouldn't have all the pap pics of Erika, Teddi and Rinna coming to her home to console her!   (and I heard, possibly filmed)


Omg you’re kidding! WTH. So she also was sending out the video of the perps entering her home from her cameras all over LA yesterday.


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> well..then we wouldn't have all the pap pics of Erika, Teddi and Rinna coming to her home to console her!   (and I heard, possibly filmed)


Yup, I heard they were supposed to start filming this past Thursday.


----------



## castortroy666

haute okole said:


> Yup, I heard they were supposed to start filming this past Thursday.


I thought Dorit was fired from the next season?


----------



## hermes_lemming

castortroy666 said:


> I thought Dorit was fired from the next season?


No full cast is returning


----------



## hermes_lemming

TraceySH said:


> Omg you’re kidding! WTH. So she also was sending out the video of the perps entering her home from her cameras all over LA yesterday.


Yep and she lost 1mil, not 100k. I always thought the latter seemed quite low


----------



## Allisonfaye

Greedy Kyle took her overpriced house in Bel Air off the market AGAIN.


----------



## TraceySH

Few more details. 100k stolen and descriptions of the suspects. They were in the home for 20min. Glad everyone is ok. 








						'RHOBH' Star Dorit Kemsley's House Robbed: Everything We Know
					

Dorit Kemsley’s home was burglarized on Wednesday, October 27 — everything we know




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## Rouge H

Tivo said:


> I wish I wasn’t such a skeptic
> All I do know for sure is that Dorit was in desperate need of a storyline


At the expense of placing her children at risk?


----------



## hermes_lemming

TraceySH said:


> Few more details. 100k stolen and descriptions of the suspects. They were in the home for 20min. Glad everyone is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'RHOBH' Star Dorit Kemsley's House Robbed: Everything We Know
> 
> 
> Dorit Kemsley’s home was burglarized on Wednesday, October 27 — everything we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com


Its 1 mil. Not 100k - that amount wouldn't go far with jewelry and handbags


----------



## TraceySH

hermes_lemming said:


> Its 1 mil. Not 100k - that amount wouldn't go far with jewelry and handbags


I just never see her in anything super expensive so I was curious too. I know she has a nice wedding ring but she doesn’t do a ton of fancy jewelry or exotic birkins.  Nice handbags but not $$ or OOTP. Maybe PKs watches?


----------



## hermes_lemming

TraceySH said:


> I just never see her in anything super expensive so I was curious too. I know she has a nice wedding ring but she doesn’t do a ton of fancy jewelry or exotic birkins.  Nice handbags but not $$ or OOTP. Maybe PKs watches?


Even mid tier jewelry is roughly $15k per piece. Fancy jewelry is MUCH more. Same applies to handbags and watches.


----------



## TraceySH

hermes_lemming said:


> Even mid tier jewelry is roughly $15k per piece. Fancy jewelry is MUCH more. Same applies to handbags and watches.


My impression of her is that she is a climber with not as much $$ as she portrays to have (like all of them). She has videos of her closet all over her IG, handbag collection isn’t that impressive. The only jewelry she wears is the wedding ring, rest is costume. And no watch. So assumed that PK was the big spender. No big deal. But no way she has that in HER closet. She’d be wearing it all the time to look richer than she attempts to look now, so very desperately.


----------



## TC1

Hopefully there isn't some insurance scam that's going on..to initially report it was 100K to jump to a mill? Agree Dorit isn't really a handbag or jewelry gal..mostly seems into her wardrobe. I think she was carrying a mini kelly once, and a few LV's and Off-White bags. Heck, in that case..my bag collection is worth a mill too, if that's the scale we're going by...


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Hopefully there isn't some insurance scam that's going on..to initially report it was 100K to jump to a mill? Agree Dorit isn't really a handbag or jewelry gal..mostly seems into her wardrobe. I think she was carrying a mini kelly once, and a few LV's and Off-White bags. Heck, in that case..my bag collection is worth a mill too, if that's the scale we're going by...


Dorit have at least 5 Birkins, but she prefers to be seen in her flashy Gucci and LV logo pieces.


----------



## TraceySH

castortroy666 said:


> Dorit have at least 5 Birkins, but she prefers to be seen in her flashy Gucci and LV logo pieces.


She has just 1 birkin, a K32 (looks like  ) and a mini K. Not a BAD collection but no, nothing wonderfully special with the kind of aura she likes to project. I agree w/ @TC1 - her spending is more on RTW. But she can don a lot more logos from head-to-toe that way


----------



## castortroy666

I 


TraceySH said:


> She has just 1 birkin, a K32 (looks like  ) and a mini K. Not a BAD collection but no, nothing wonderfully special with the kind of aura she likes to project. I agree w/ @TC1 - her spending is more on RTW. But she can don a lot more logos from head-to-toe that way
> 
> View attachment 5237305
> View attachment 5237306
> View attachment 5237307
> View attachment 5237308
> View attachment 5237309
> View attachment 5237310


I remember her wearing Birkins from her first seasons, I wonder what happened to them, did she sell them? She used to wear her red and black Birkins all the time, before she was all about giant logos and neon colors.


----------



## TC1

Let me also add...we have seen fakes on this show before. Remember when Taylor's husbands lawyer collected her handbag collection (including her Birkins) for appraisal and they were all fake? LOL


----------



## TraceySH

castortroy666 said:


> I
> 
> I remember her wearing Birkins from her first seasons, I wonder what happened to them, did she sell them? She used to wear her red and black Birkins all the time, before she was all about giant logos and neon colors.


I remember that too. But I think they’ve had some financial issues over the past few years, and some lawsuits. She seems to try awfully hard at the “I am rich” game to have the money she purports to have. I know they dropped the price of their home by 2m & have had on the market for over a year in Encino.  The latest closet pic is missing the mini K. Has an LV capucine mini instead. Same color.


----------



## TraceySH

TC1 said:


> Let me also add...we have seen fakes on this show before. Remember when Taylor's husbands lawyer collected her handbag collection (including her Birkins) for appraisal and they were all fake? LOL


I know!! And Brandi!!!!


----------



## castortroy666

TraceySH said:


> I know!! And Brandi!!!!


For all we know, maybe some of Dorits LV and Guccis are fakes as well. There are so many fake clothes being made out there. The most expensive thing I have seen Dorit buy, was the 20 000 dollar hermes tableware, or maybe she returned it after filming it


----------



## TC1

Maybe Dorit is using the Bravo appraisal scale. Like when they flashed on the screen Kyle's new Soleil Birkin was $20,000


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Maybe Dorit is using the Bravo appraisal scale. Like when they flashed on the screen Kyle's new Soleil Birkin was $20,000


Bravo loves to exaggerate, and make things look nicer than they are. Remember when Garcelle was staying at that crappy hotel room, and the cameras just zoomed in on her LV luggage in every scene, to make it look luxurious


----------



## sgj99

This does not have anything to do with the robbery, I wouldn’t wish that on anyone.  But I’ve never liked Dorit’s style.  I think I’ve said this before:  true style (IMO) is mixing high-end with low- end pieces to pull together a coordinated outfit.  You want things that “go together” not match.  Dorit covering herself in head to toe labels is tacky.  I’m not impressed with her at all but that’s okay, she’s impressed enough with herself for the both of us.


----------



## TraceySH

sgj99 said:


> This does not have anything to do with the robbery, I wouldn’t wish that on anyone.  But I’ve never liked Dorit’s style.  I think I’ve said this before:  true style (IMO) is mixing high-end with low- end pieces to pull together a coordinated outfit.  You want things that “go together” not match.  Dorit covering herself in head to toe labels is tacky.  I’m not impressed with her at all but that’s okay, she’s impressed enough with herself for the both of us.


As a best selling NYT author, restaurant designer, swimwear and bridal gowns designer and producer, wife and mom, needing to dress head to toe in labels and being a paid pariah on Bravo reasonably fills the ego void.


----------



## castortroy666

sgj99 said:


> This does not have anything to do with the robbery, I wouldn’t wish that on anyone.  But I’ve never liked Dorit’s style.  I think I’ve said this before:  true style (IMO) is mixing high-end with low- end pieces to pull together a coordinated outfit.  You want things that “go together” not match.  Dorit covering herself in head to toe labels is tacky.  I’m not impressed with her at all but that’s okay, she’s impressed enough with herself for the both of us.


We love to hate on Dorits style, but I secretly love it   The show is not what it used to be with real estate and luxury, so I enjoy her flashy street style and hairstyles. Maybe PK and Dorit have planned this style for her so she can stick out more, and entertain us. She certainly gives us something to look at, or laugh at sometimes.


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> We love to hate on Dorits style, but I secretly love it   The show is not what it used to be with real estate and luxury, so I enjoy her flashy street style and hairstyles. Maybe PK and Dorit have planned this style for her so she can stick out more, and entertain us. She certainly gives us something to look at, or laugh at sometimes.


LOL, I agree with you!  I'm not sure I love Dorit's sense of "style", but she always owns every look she does, and has the body to pull it off.  She's never tugging and yanking at herself adjusting everything a la Kyle.  And honestly, I couldn't stand PK in the beginning, but he's kind of grown on me.


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> LOL, I agree with you!  I'm not sure I love Dorit's sense of "style", but she always owns every look she does, and has the body to pull it off.  She's never tugging and yanking at herself adjusting everything a la Kyle.  And honestly, I couldn't stand PK in the beginning, but he's kind of grown on me.


I always thought PK was unlikeable, but he is growing on me as well. I loved this instagram he made


----------



## Chanel4Eva

'RHOBH' Star Dorit Kemsley Breaks Silence After Home Invasion
					

Dorit and PK reveal what they're thinking after the horrifying break-in.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## kemilia

purseinsanity said:


> LOL, I agree with you!  I'm not sure I love Dorit's sense of "style", but she always owns every look she does, and has the body to pull it off.  *She's never tugging and yanking at herself adjusting everything a la Kyle*.  And honestly, I couldn't stand PK in the beginning, but he's kind of grown on me.


I think this is because Dorit has an incredible body and her clothing fits and she knows it. Kyle wears stuff that is too tight but she dresses for the body she thinks she has, not the body she does have.

And both Dorito & PK have grown on me as well. I love her over the top looks and wish I could have (and afford) it too!


----------



## haute okole

castortroy666 said:


> I always thought PK was unlikeable, but he is growing on me as well. I loved this instagram he made
> 
> View attachment 5237590


The first time I saw PK was on an episode of Tyler Henry, the young psychic.  Tyler was doing a reading on Boy George and PK was in the background.  Boy George was being difficult and not verifying anything and PK came out and encouraged Boy George to be honest.  When PK first showed up on RHof BH, I remembered him from the Tyler Henry interaction and instantly liked him.


----------



## castortroy666

haute okole said:


> The first time I saw PK was on an episode of Tyler Henry, the young psychic.  Tyler was doing a reading on Boy George and PK was in the background.  Boy George was being difficult and not verifying anything and PK came out and encouraged Boy George to be honest.  When PK first showed up on RHof BH, I remembered him from the Tyler Henry interaction and instantly liked him.


Thats interesting, I have not seen that episode. Is there a clip of this on youtube or somewhere else?


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> Bravo loves to exaggerate, and make things look nicer than they are. Remember when Garcelle was staying at that crappy hotel room, and the cameras just zoomed in on her LV luggage in every scene, to make it look luxurious



Really, the La Quinta Resort and Spa it NOT crappy. I agree it's not 5 star but definitely not crappy.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Really, the La Quinta Resort and Spa it NOT crappy. I agree it's not 5 star but definitely not crappy.


Well, It was not up to housewife standards IMO, more like an average hotel room you can find anywhere. Nothing special about it at all. Even garcelles LV luggage could not save that moment


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> Well, It was not up to housewife standards IMO, more like an average hotel room you can find anywhere. Nothing special about it at all. Even garcelles LV luggage could not save that moment



The real appeal of the resort is the grounds. They are fabulous. The spa is fantastic and it has a wonderful restaurant.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> The real appeal of the resort is the grounds. They are fabulous. The spa is fantastic and it has a wonderful restaurant.


Thats right. The grounds are overwhelming, and her hotel room was underwhelming. We wanted to see Garcelle check into a nice suite, but we did not get that. A friend of mine stayed at the Eisenhower suite there once, so I was expecting something nice for my girl Garcelle as well, her being a part of the show an all.


----------



## haute okole

haute okole said:


> The first time I saw PK was on an episode of Tyler Henry, the young psychic.  Tyler was doing a reading on Boy George and PK was in the background.  Boy George was being difficult and not verifying anything and PK came out and encouraged Boy George to be honest.  When PK first showed up on RHof BH, I remembered him from the Tyler Henry interaction and instantly liked him.


You can watch it on NBC.com.


----------



## Allisonfaye

castortroy666 said:


> Thats right. The grounds are overwhelming, and her hotel room was underwhelming. We wanted to see Garcelle check into a nice suite, but we did not get that. A friend of mine stayed at the Eisenhower suite there once, so I was expecting something nice for my girl Garcelle as well, her being a part of the show an all.



Well, if you were going to La Quinta, that is probably the nicest resort there and it is close to Kyle's house. We had a vacation house right across the street from it. I used to go there all the time to sit out on the patio at that restaurant.


----------



## Allisonfaye

My husband saw the story today and the first words out of his mouth were insurance fraud.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Garcelle posted some photos on Twitter. Went a little crazy with the photoshop.


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> Garcelle posted some photos on Twitter. Went a little crazy with the photoshop.


Well, at least she looked classy, thats one of her better looks


----------



## castortroy666

Dorit seems fine after her robbery, thats good


----------



## Lavendera

Chanel4Eva said:


> 'RHOBH' Star Dorit Kemsley Breaks Silence After Home Invasion
> 
> 
> Dorit and PK reveal what they're thinking after the horrifying break-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I’m sorry but that headline made me laugh. Dorit breaks silence.
When has she ever been silent?

But if this was real, what a terrifying experience.


----------



## Allisonfaye

LOL. Tell their whole financial history and the pull a number from CNW. smh


Here's Everything To Know About 'RHOBH' Star Dorit Kemsley's Huge Net Worth









						Here's Everything To Know About 'RHOBH' Star Dorit Kemsley's Huge Net Worth
					

Dorit Kemsley has been a fixture on 'The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills' for four seasons. Here's what to know about her net worth and her fashion lines.




					www.yahoo.com
				




Between their many business ventures, Dorit and PK have built quite the net worth. The couple together is worth around $50 million, according to _Celebrity Net Worth._


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> LOL. Tell their whole financial history and the pull a number from CNW. smh
> 
> 
> Here's Everything To Know About 'RHOBH' Star Dorit Kemsley's Huge Net Worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Everything To Know About 'RHOBH' Star Dorit Kemsley's Huge Net Worth
> 
> 
> Dorit Kemsley has been a fixture on 'The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills' for four seasons. Here's what to know about her net worth and her fashion lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between their many business ventures, Dorit and PK have built quite the net worth. The couple together is worth around $50 million, according to _Celebrity Net Worth._


Minus one zero Maybe. I would believe 5 million


----------



## baghagg

castortroy666 said:


> Minus one zero Maybe. I would believe 5 million


Yeah, I'm not buying it.(pun intended lol)


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Please tell me they’re not bringing Teddi back more next season…. Not liking this rumor…


----------



## swags

Good lord, the other Hamlin brat wants  attention. I’m sure Lisa is delighted if not the one who came up with this crap.









						Lisa Rinna's Daughter Delilah Belle Hamlin Says She Accidentally Overdosed from Prescription Drugs
					

The eldest daughter of Lisa Rinna and Harry Hamlin shared on Instagram Tuesday that she's been battling several health problems including Lyme disease, Epstein-Barr virus, encephalitis and PANDAS




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## lulilu

She's still basically a child/teen, despite Rinna sending her all over the world to become a model etc.

She obviously can't handle taking the appropriate amount of medication -- Rinna should be monitoring.  Where is Rinna in all this?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

lulilu said:


> Where is Rinna in all this?



She’s busy thirst trapping on social media!


----------



## swags

I am guessing that they take prescription meds to stay as thin as possible. Maybe she did accidentally overdose and now she is helping Rinna with a storyline since Dorit stepped it up. I believe Dorits robbery was staged. They probably figure if Erika can tell those car flipping stories why shouldn’t they go for it.


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> I am guessing that they take prescription meds to stay as thin as possible. Maybe she did accidentally overdose and now she is helping Rinna with a storyline since Dorit stepped it up. I believe Dorits robbery was staged. They probably figure if Erika can tell those car flipping stories why shouldn’t they go for it.


I would love to see the ladies call Dorit out on the robbery being staged, like they did with Erika on scamming the victims. That would be a storyline I could enjoy.


----------



## swags

I heard they are already filming. 
They could be at a Sutton lead meeting right now discussing how they want no part of insurance fraud.


----------



## TC1

Delilah needed a 45 minute IG live to tell the world she OD'd on what she claims to be "over prescribed" Xanax.Is she a Dr. now??  mmmhmmmm, sure Jan.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I hope she’s not fabricating a robbery. I’m going to say it happened for now bc I can’t imagine someone being that big of a liar unless it’s a planted story by producers since she doesn’t have a storyline. And in addition to that they will get paid handsomely. I am sure her goods are insured for an obscene amount of money.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I am beginning to wonder if Erika is bipolar. She doesn't get that her anger is misdirected.


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> I hope she’s not fabricating a robbery. I’m going to say it happened for now bc I can’t imagine someone being that big of a liar unless it’s a planted story by producers since she doesn’t have a storyline. And in addition to that they will get paid handsomely. I am sure her goods are insured for an obscene amount of money.


Celebrities operate under such a different culture from us. There’s a gap comparable to a generation gap that won’t allow us to understand the things the thirstiest of them can justify…Its social media addiction on steroids - driven by fame, vanity, jealousy and greed. I don’t think famewhores would have a problem with pretending to be robbed - if all they have to do is lie to the police.


----------



## pjhm

Those women last night still seemed afraid of Erika who was spinning like crazy. Not sure she did herself any favors.


----------



## TC1

Yawn at the woe is Erika reunion. Just casually blowing 2 mill a year on credit cards..ya know, like you do. Oh yeah, Tom didn't roll his car 5 times, it just slid..and no we're not going to talk about the lie about it snowing in Pasedena


----------



## castortroy666

Allisonfaye said:


> I am beginning to wonder if Erika is bipolar. She doesn't get that her anger is misdirected.


That would explain a lot.


----------



## castortroy666

pjhm said:


> Those women last night still seemed afraid of Erika who was spinning like crazy. Not sure she did herself any favors.


Erika will never let her guard down, if she really wanted to help herself she would do just that.


----------



## Roxannek

Erika is doing herself no favors by acting so tough and biting off everyone’s head when they ask her something  Did y’all notice when Andy and the girls were saying that they and everyone else just want to hear her say she has sympathy for the victims and she STILL couldn’t say it. She said her attorney has said it to the press many times. Why can’t she say it? It makes no sense to me.


----------



## castortroy666

Roxannek said:


> Erika is doing herself no favors by acting so tough and biting off everyone’s head when they ask her something  Did y’all notice when Andy and the girls were saying that they and everyone else just want to hear her say she has sympathy for the victims and she STILL couldn’t say it. She said her attorney has said it to the press many times. Why can’t she say it? It makes no sense to me.


I really thought she would apologize this episode, but still she cant. I feel it was really close though. There is something, somehow blocking her from doing that. Its a shame the reunion didnt solve or explain anything.


----------



## rockhollow

Erika, yet again, said nothing relevant, she doesn't answer questions, she just makes statements, that often have nothing to do with the questions asked.
Erika is used to saying whatever she wants, and truth doesn't matter, and she doesn't even know what remorseful means.

And her little lap dog Rinna was despicable, with all the nodding and full support she was giving Erika.
How easy for her to act regretful for all the horrible things she has said to other housewives and think that makes up for them.
Her and Erika deserve each other.

So, after 4 hours of the reunion, we are still no closer to knowing anything about Erika and her lawsuits.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Rinna and her BIG noggin nodding every time Erika spoke and her under the breath comments when Sutton spoke I wanted to shake her she was so annoying.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Roxannek said:


> Erika is doing herself no favors by acting so tough and biting off everyone’s head when they ask her something  Did y’all notice when Andy and the girls were saying that they and everyone else just want to hear her say she has sympathy for the victims and she STILL couldn’t say it. She said her attorney has said it to the press many times. Why can’t she say it? It makes no sense to me.



It makes sense if you realize that she is a sociopath and incapable of feeling remorse. It was funny when Andy asked her if she asked him if he did it and she was completely tongue tied. She couldn't think up a lie fast enough.


----------



## Allisonfaye

rockhollow said:


> Erika, yet again, said nothing relevant, she doesn't answer questions, she just makes statements, that often have nothing to do with the questions asked.
> *Erika is used to saying whatever she wants, and truth doesn't matter, and she doesn't even know what remorseful means.*
> 
> And her little lap dog Rinna was despicable, with all the nodding and full support she was giving Erika.
> How easy for her to act regretful for all the horrible things she has said to other housewives and think that makes up for them.
> Her and Erika deserve each other.
> 
> So, after 4 hours of the reunion, we are still no closer to knowing anything about Erika and her lawsuits.



She might have a future as a politician...


----------



## Allisonfaye

rockhollow said:


> Erika, yet again, said nothing relevant, she doesn't answer questions, she just makes statements, that often have nothing to do with the questions asked.
> Erika is used to saying whatever she wants, and truth doesn't matter, and she doesn't even know what remorseful means.
> 
> And her little lap dog Rinna was despicable, with all the nodding and full support she was giving Erika.
> How easy for her to act regretful for all the horrible things she has said to other housewives and think that makes up for them.
> Her and Erika deserve each other.
> *
> So, after 4 hours of the reunion, we are still no closer to knowing anything about Erika and her lawsuits.*



You didn't seriously expect her to reveal anything, did you?


----------



## haute okole

meluvs2shop said:


> Rinna and her BIG noggin nodding every time Erika spoke and her under the breath comments when Sutton spoke I wanted to shake her she was so annoying.


I could do without ever seeing Rinna or Scarika ever again.  They are two of the most reprehensible examples of women I have ever seen on reality tv.  Who on earth would want to film or collaborate with these two unstable psychos?  I guess money and fame are two very unsavory motivators.  If I tune in next season and see them holding diamonds, I am out.  I guess OC is my last Housewives show.


----------



## Roxannek

Allisonfaye said:


> It makes sense if you realize that she is a sociopath and incapable of feeling remorse. It was funny when Andy asked her if she asked him if he did it and she was completely tongue tied. She couldn't think up a lie fast enough.


I think you are right! She had to think and tear up to figure out what to say. Only liars have to think up answers in the moment.


----------



## pjhm

meluvs2shop said:


> Rinna and her BIG noggin nodding every time Erika spoke and her under the breath comments when Sutton spoke I wanted to shake her she was so annoying.


Same here!


----------



## Jayne1

castortroy666 said:


> I always thought PK was unlikeable, but he is growing on me as well. I loved this instagram he made
> 
> View attachment 5237590


I've always liked him.  He's smart and speaks well.

There's not a lot of substance to most Real Housewife husbands or boyfriends (think New Jersey) so PK is a delight for me.


----------



## chowlover2

haute okole said:


> I could do without ever seeing Rinna or Scarika ever again.  They are two of the most reprehensible examples of women I have ever seen on reality tv.  Who on earth would want to film or collaborate with these two unstable psychos?  I guess money and fame are two very unsavory motivators.  If I tune in next season and see them holding diamonds, I am out.  I guess OC is my last Housewives show.


Heather is coming back, I love her closet.


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> Rinna and her BIG noggin nodding every time Erika spoke and her under the breath comments when Sutton spoke I wanted to shake her she was so annoying.


I'd love to yank her head back with her ponytail and pretend she's a ventriloquist's dummy.  She practically was Erika's anyway with the muttering agreements under her breath.


----------



## purseinsanity

Allisonfaye said:


> She might have a future as a politician...


Can you imagine her and Megain as a ticket?  
You know, as "Independents" LOL?


----------



## swags

i watched half of hour four. A four part reunion was not necessary. Kyle can stop with those shocked faces. The only decent thing was when Garcelle said she regretted not jumping in to Sutton’s defense. 
Erika has no regret for her behavior. It bothers me when she cries about him being so deteriorated.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

haute okole said:


> I could do without ever seeing Rinna or Scarika ever again.  They are two of the most reprehensible examples of women I have ever seen on reality tv.  Who on earth would want to film or collaborate with these two unstable psychos?  I guess money and fame are two very unsavory motivators.  If I tune in next season and see them holding diamonds, I am out.  I guess OC is my last Housewives show.




I think they are filming already so they are back unfortunately


----------



## castortroy666

Jayne1 said:


> I've always liked him.  He's smart and speaks well.
> 
> There's not a lot of substance to most Real Housewife husbands or boyfriends (think New Jersey) so PK is a delight for me.


I found that to be true as well. Most of the housewifes are alpha females, so the husbands are often more submissive, and in the background, letting their women rule the household.


----------



## rockhollow

Sadly, with the way the housewife shows are going, I am not surprised that Erika and Rinna are coming back. They'll be hoping with Erika's financial problems, she'll be in the news, and keep their rating up (even though I have read that the last season was not great in the ratings).
And because Rinna has no morals and will do anything for a buck, they'll want to keep her on.
She's already shown that she's willing to do or say anything. I do believe that Rinna and Denise were old friends, but Rinna was willing to throw her under the bus for a storyline.

I was never very fond of Miss Fancy Pants, so having her return is no plus for me.


----------



## luckylove

Sure, Rinna does like to create chaos and drama, but has the woman ever had Her Own story line on this show?? I don't remember any at all... how do you keep a parasite on who just feeds off others and brings zero stories to the table?


----------



## capriblue

Just curious who on the show actually lives in Beverly Hills?


----------



## Allisonfaye

I don't know but do all of them airbrush their photos as much as Garcelle does? I think she is the only one I follow.


----------



## baghagg

luckylove said:


> Sure, Rinna does like to create chaos and drama, but has the woman ever had Her Own story line on this show?? I don't remember any at all... how do you keep a parasite on who just feeds off others and brings zero stories to the table?


Such a good point!


----------



## haute okole

capriblue said:


> Just curious who on the show actually lives in Beverly Hills?


I think Kathy, Crystal and Sutton are the only ones that live in the Beverly Hills, Bel Air, Holmby Hills area.


----------



## TC1

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't know but do all of them airbrush their photos as much as Garcelle does? I think she is the only one I follow.


It's just just airbrush. There is a combo of about a dozen filters used at all times, if not a total facetune. And yes, they all do it..across all franchises.


----------



## castortroy666

luckylove said:


> Sure, Rinna does like to create chaos and drama, but has the woman ever had Her Own story line on this show?? I don't remember any at all... how do you keep a parasite on who just feeds off others and brings zero stories to the table?


Andy knows Rinna will do anything for a dollar, so he is keeping her for emergencies. She will probably throw most of her friends and family members under the bus if the price is right.


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't automatically think insurance fraud when I hear these ladies are robbed. They literally show all around their house and their lifestyle.  Dorit's lifestyle comes across as unorganized and not the type to have an alarm set during the day. Especially with kids running in and out the house. She never shows staff helping her and often alludes to PK being across the pond.  She comes across as an east target.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I see Kyle is opening another store in Palm Desert. Did the one in BH close?


----------



## chaneljewel

Speaking of Kyle, that dress that she wore on the reunion was horrible!!  So unflattering.   And that hair???    What was she thinking?   I thought she looked more wrinkled and dried up skin than I’d ever seen. She does tend to wear clothes that are too tight and just not flattering for her body, but this dress was one for the give away bin!!!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

chaneljewel said:


> Speaking of Kyle, that dress that she wore on the reunion was horrible!!  So unflattering.   And that hair???    What was she thinking?   I thought she looked more wrinkled and dried up skin than I’d ever seen. She does tend to wear clothes that are too tight and just not flattering for her body, but this dress was one for the give away bin!!!!



Agree. That dress was not good on her. Also, Garcelle's dress looked like something she picked up at JC Penneys. I have previously mentioned how hideous Rinna's whole look was. She is starting to look like one of those women you saw in Las Vegas in the 1980's.


----------



## Swanky

Video shows robbers breaking into ‘RHOBH’ star Dorit Kemsley’s Encino home
					

The video shows two people dressed in hoodies and masks appearing to survey the “RHOBH” star’s property before one of them shatters a sliding glass window.




					pagesix.com


----------



## lulilu

Swanky said:


> Video shows robbers breaking into ‘RHOBH’ star Dorit Kemsley’s Encino home
> 
> 
> The video shows two people dressed in hoodies and masks appearing to survey the “RHOBH” star’s property before one of them shatters a sliding glass window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


The cameras were recording but the alarm did not go off?  She had just returned from London -- so tired she forgot to set the alarm.  If I was alone, that is the first thing I'd do before bed (not that I am challenging the fact or extent of the robbery).  Just a shame.  She said they were surprised to see her home -- must have been following her IG or something?  IDK, but it's terrifying.


----------



## meluvs2shop

haute okole said:


> I think Kathy, Crystal and Sutton are the only ones that live in the Beverly Hills, Bel Air, Holmby Hills area.


I thought Rinna would too since she’s lived in that home since the koons but her property is not flat. Upper Bel Air or the Hills maybe?
I’m surprised Kyle doesn’t want a BH zip code. Did Ericka live in BH when she was still with Tom? I thought she did.


----------



## castortroy666

meluvs2shop said:


> I thought Rinna would too since she’s lived in that home since the koons but her property is not flat. Upper Bel Air or the Hills maybe?
> I’m surprised Kyle doesn’t want a BH zip code. Did Ericka live in BH when she was still with Tom? I thought she did.


Erika and Tom lived in Pasadena, now she lives in a tiny doll house. Feel the same way about Kyle, I thought she was thirsty for that zip code, and she and Mo can def afford it.


----------



## haute okole

meluvs2shop said:


> I thought Rinna would too since she’s lived in that home since the koons but her property is not flat. Upper Bel Air or the Hills maybe?
> I’m surprised Kyle doesn’t want a BH zip code. Did Ericka live in BH when she was still with Tom? I thought she did.


Oh, sorry, you are correct, Rinna lives in BH.  Erika’s old house was in Pasadena which is about an hour’s drive in LA traffic from BH.  Kyle and Dorit live in Encino which is about a 25-45 minute drive in LA traffic to BH.  Pardon my oversight, that was me wishing Rinna was not on the show.


----------



## swags

haute okole said:


> Oh, sorry, you are correct, Rinna lives in BH.  Erika’s old house was in Pasadena which is about an hour’s drive in LA traffic from BH.  Kyle and Dorit live in Encino which is about a 25-45 minute drive in LA traffic to BH.  Pardon my oversight, that was me wishing Rinna was not on the show.


Next season Rinna will be terrible, crying about Delilah Sue’s fake anxiety and illness when we all know the brats take pills so they won’t eat. I wonder if the other ones fake eating disorder will resurface with her sister getting the attention. She did close her legs to Scott Disick so she needs a story too.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Next season Rinna will be terrible, crying about Delilah Sue’s fake anxiety and illness when we all know the brats take pills so they won’t eat. I wonder if the other ones fake eating disorder will resurface with her sister getting the attention. She did close her legs to Scott Disick so she needs a story too.


It's a shame I have become so distrusting and apprehensive about believing any of the stuff I read about regarding pretty much everything in general, but more so things about these women, especially Rinna's brats.  "The doctor prescribed me the wrong dose"?  Well, I would hope the pharmacist would've called the doctor's office to say "you've overprescribed", which makes me think she goes to a special BH doctor that will prescribe whatever their patient wants, or she's taking too much of it and deflecting.  Everyone and their sister seems to be on Adderall and Xanax.  Is everyone in BH anxious and has ADHD??  I highly doubt it.  Maybe Delilah was tired that Amelia was getting so much Scott attention.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> It's a shame I have become so distrusting and apprehensive about believing any of the stuff I read about regarding pretty much everything in general, but more so things about these women, especially Rinna's brats.  "The doctor prescribed me the wrong dose"?  Well, I would hope the pharmacist would've called the doctor's office to say "you've overprescribed", which makes me think she goes to a special BH doctor that will prescribe whatever their patient wants, or she's taking too much of it and deflecting.  Everyone and their sister seems to be on Adderall and Xanax.  Is everyone in BH anxious and has ADHD??  I highly doubt it.  Maybe Delilah was tired that Amelia was getting so much Scott attention.


I also find it hard to believe any of these housewife stories. Rinna especi because she’s admitted she‘ll do anything to stay on the show.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I do feel bad about Lois.  This is the worst time for Rinna if one daughter is using and they have to go stay by Lois' side while she transitions/dies.

Her mom was a pip! I have enjoyed her on the show. Nice to get isight from someone in their 90's.

And a survivor, she's faced death a couple of times already in her very long life. I can't help but wonder if her strokes were due to her head injuries from the serial killer and plates in her head.  

And her attacker (serial killer) is still alive on death row.


----------



## swags

Materielgrrl said:


> I do feel bad about Lois.  This is the worst time for Rinna if one daughter is using and they have to go stay by Lois' side while she transitions/dies.
> 
> Her mom was a pip! I have enjoyed her on the show. Nice to get isight from someone in their 90's.
> 
> And a survivor, she's faced death a couple of times already in her very long life. I can't help but wonder if her strokes were due to her head injuries from the serial killer and plates in her head.
> 
> And her attacker (serial killer) is still alive on death row.


I did find Lois endearing. The serial killer experience she had was horrible.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I like Lois too. And to be Rinna’s age and still have your 90 year old momma around is a blessing. But OMG I had no idea she was attacked by a serial killer. Horrific!


----------



## baghagg

meluvs2shop said:


> I like Lois too. And to be Rinna’s age and still have your 90 year old momma around is a blessing. But OMG I had no idea she was attacked by a serial killer. Horrific!


+1, first I'm hearing of this...


----------



## TC1

^^ Lois talked about it on the show. You know Rinna wouldn't miss an opportunity to have her mom talk about that on camera.


----------



## highrider9o9

If anyone has watched ultimate girls trip episodes yet, do you know what kind of sunglasses Kyle was wearing in the second episode on the boat?


----------



## lulilu

highrider9o9 said:


> If anyone has watched ultimate girls trip episodes yet, do you know what kind of sunglasses Kyle was wearing in the second episode on the boat?


Try the website called Big Blonde Hair.


----------



## highrider9o9

lulilu said:


> Try the website called Big Blonde Hair.


Yeah that came up in a google search but they didn’t show those particular sunglasses. Thank you though.


----------



## highrider9o9

lulilu said:


> Try the website called Big Blonde Hair.


 
just wanted to come back and say for some reason they weren’t coming up before but Pinterest led me back to that site and they were from a post from the beginning of the year.

in case anyone cares they’re the Louis Vuitton ash sunglasses.

thank you again!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

When was Lois attacked by a serial killer?


----------



## lulilu

highrider9o9 said:


> just wanted to come back and say for some reason they weren’t coming up before but Pinterest led me back to that site and they were from a post from the beginning of the year.
> 
> in case anyone cares they’re the Louis Vuitton ash sunglasses.
> 
> thank you again!


They often show things worn in filming months and months ago, and are sold out.  Glad you found them.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Swanky said:


> Video shows robbers breaking into ‘RHOBH’ star Dorit Kemsley’s Encino home
> 
> 
> The video shows two people dressed in hoodies and masks appearing to survey the “RHOBH” star’s property before one of them shatters a sliding glass window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Just a casual stroll around the house.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Finally watched the last reunion ep which was overkill and not necessary imo. Not really looking forward to the next season…


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Allisonfaye said:


> Do you believe Tom has dementia? *NO*


I do believe Tom has dementia and/or Alzheimer's. In that video someone posted of him where he was walking outside of a restaurant and the paps were questioning whether he thought Erika knew and he turned to the camera and said yes. The look in his eyes said it all. They were hollow. It's hard to explain, but anybody that has gone through a loved one with Alzheimer's/dementia will know what I'm talking about. My husband recently passed away from early onset Alzheimer's and he had that same hollow look in his eyes. It truly made me feel sorry for Tom. I wouldn't wish that disease on my worst enemy.


----------



## kemilia

Mid Century Gal said:


> I do believe Tom has dementia and/or Alzheimer's. In that video someone posted of him where he was walking outside of a restaurant and the paps were questioning whether he thought Erika knew and he turned to the camera and said yes. The look in his eyes said it all. They were hollow. It's hard to explain, but anybody that has gone through a loved one with Alzheimer's/dementia will know what I'm talking about. My husband recently passed away from early onset Alzheimer's and he had that same hollow look in his eyes. It truly made me feel sorry for Tom. I wouldn't wish that disease on my worst enemy.


I'm sorry about your husband. My mother had vascular dementia and things were just awful.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Mid Century Gal said:


> I do believe Tom has dementia and/or Alzheimer's. In that video someone posted of him where he was walking outside of a restaurant and the paps were questioning whether he thought Erika knew and he turned to the camera and said yes. The look in his eyes said it all. They were hollow. It's hard to explain, but anybody that has gone through a loved one with Alzheimer's/dementia will know what I'm talking about. My husband recently passed away from early onset Alzheimer's and he had that same hollow look in his eyes. It truly made me feel sorry for Tom. I wouldn't wish that disease on my worst enemy.



I agree now. I hadn't seen that picture during that time, I think.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

kemilia said:


> I'm sorry about your husband. My mother had vascular dementia and things were just awful.


Thank you. I appreciate that.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Mid Century Gal said:


> I do believe Tom has dementia and/or Alzheimer's. In that video someone posted of him where he was walking outside of a restaurant and the paps were questioning whether he thought Erika knew and he turned to the camera and said yes. The look in his eyes said it all. They were hollow. It's hard to explain, but anybody that has gone through a loved one with Alzheimer's/dementia will know what I'm talking about. My husband recently passed away from early onset Alzheimer's and he had that same hollow look in his eyes. It truly made me feel sorry for Tom. I wouldn't wish that disease on my worst enemy.





kemilia said:


> I'm sorry about your husband. My mother had vascular dementia and things were just awful.



I’m so sorry for you both, wishing you peace and comfort


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Abba13 said:


> Thank you!  I miss him so much!
> 
> That last year of his life was incredible.  Look, it wasn't all roses....Yes it was tough too but we hung on to those moments where one of his characters would kick into gear.
> 
> He called on each of us to perform tasks.
> I was not only in charge of that limo but also had to get the sprinklers out of the living room...in ground sprinklers he insisted were in the living room and thought I had authorized their installment.  Told him not to worry, I was on it!
> He also asked me to call the Attorney Generals office to get him out of the Zimmerman trial.....think that was the name.....it was going on in Florida at the time.  He said he simply didn't have the time to be a juror....he was much too busy....and knew I could get him excused.
> I wasn't too happy when he'd wake me in the middle of the night, 2:00 am, asking for the car keys cause he had to take the car in for an oil change.
> It was nice hearing about family members.....who had passed away.....dropping by for visits.  His grandmother (Dad was 90) dropped by one morning, made him coffee and marveled at the microwave.
> Then there was the flying house.....his house....yes, it traveled all over the country.  He laughed at the reaction neighbors must have had when they looked across the street to an empty lot.  I laughed right along with him.


You are so lucky that your dad was able to talk at that point. My husband lost his speech early on and it was tough. I missed his voice and how he made me laugh. Before he lost his speech, he still didn't have "crazy" stories or anything like that. He just seemed healthy at that point, until it was gone.


----------



## sgj99

My father also had Alzheimer’s and that empty look is definitely there.
It’s such a cruel disease.  He was incredibly intelligent, very independent and private.  It stole all that from him.
I definitely believe Tom has it.


----------



## andral5

sgj99 said:


> My father also had Alzheimer’s and that empty look is definitely there.
> It’s such a cruel disease.  He was incredibly intelligent, very independent and private.  It stole all that from him.
> I definitely believe Tom has it.


I am so sorry and I know how that feels, first hand. My father was also highly intelligent and very, very private. Incredible how these people then become almost like puppets… it just hurts terribly. I wanted to write some more but I just can’t….


----------



## LemonDrop

I see that Rinna has made at least 3 posts about The singing competition show The Masked Singer. Does she do that each season (like maybe her kooky butt just loves the show) or maybe one of her daughters or Harry is on it this year ?


----------



## lulilu

LemonDrop said:


> I see that Rinna has made at least 3 posts about The singing competition show The Masked Singer. Does she do that each season (like maybe her kooky butt just loves the show) or maybe one of her daughters or Harry is on it this year ?


You are brave to follow her IG.  I can't bring myself to follow any of them.  But I never knew any of them had singing talent.  Must be though, as she never does anything without self-interest.


----------



## bisbee

lulilu said:


> You are brave to follow her IG.  I can't bring myself to follow any of them.  But I never knew any of them had singing talent.  Must be though, as she never does anything without self-interest.


Most of her posts are of her dancing or selling her lip products (or more recently, tributes to Lois.)  I scroll right by…no need for bravery!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

pjhm said:


> Yeah it sure is a quick onset of dementia, usually takes years to induce. I don’t buy it.


Not necessarily. Not all diagnoses of dementia are the same. Everyone handles it differently. For example, my husband lost his speech entirely about 3 years after he was diagnosed. But most times, people with dementia/Alzheimer's will have full functioning speech. Tom could have been diagnosed with dementia several years ago and it's just now kicking in. I always found it odd that his appearance on the show was always so limited.


----------



## TC1

There have been a few blinds out about Kyle and Mauricio getting their own show on Peacock.


----------



## LemonDrop

TC1 said:


> There have been a few blinds out about Kyle and Mauricio getting their own show on Peacock.


 Would any of us on here take the time out of our lives to invest in a spin off? I only continue to watch RHoBH because I have been watching since season 1. Maybe I have a mild case of fomo with it. But I have no interest in watching any more of Kyle and Mauricio or the real estate one with Mauricio and PK


----------



## swags

LemonDrop said:


> Would any of us on here take the time out of our lives to invest in a spin off? I only continue to watch RHoBH because I have been watching since season 1. Maybe I have a mild case of fomo with it. But I have no interest in watching any more of Kyle and Mauricio or the real estate one with Mauricio and PK


I say no but i am watching the Porsha spin-off on Sundays and didn’t think I’d watch that. Kyle and Mauricio are more annoying though imo. It’s a bit too “let’s pretend to be the perfect family with great daughters and relationship.”


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Porsha has her own show?


----------



## TC1

Chanel4Eva said:


> Porsha has her own show?


Yup, it's called Porsha Family Matters. It's billed as a RH show, cause my DVR picked it up..


----------



## meluvs2shop

I haven’t read the article yet but I’m about to. I want to see if she dishes out what her trauma is.








						Delilah Hamlin wants parents to pay for her ‘trauma therapy’ for Christmas
					

The 23-year-old model is asking her parents, Lisa Rinna and Harry Hamlin, to dish out money and help her pay for “trauma therapy” for Christmas this year.




					pagesix.com


----------



## TC1

That have stopped filming again. This time Rinna, Erika and Garcelle have Covid.


----------



## Allisonfaye

And PK got arrested for a DUI.


----------



## Allisonfaye

meluvs2shop said:


> I haven’t read the article yet but I’m about to. I want to see if she dishes out what her trauma is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delilah Hamlin wants parents to pay for her ‘trauma therapy’ for Christmas
> 
> 
> The 23-year-old model is asking her parents, Lisa Rinna and Harry Hamlin, to dish out money and help her pay for “trauma therapy” for Christmas this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



Geez. Both of her kids are a mess. Too bad.


----------



## TC1

Allisonfaye said:


> Geez. Both of her kids are a mess. Too bad.


Meh, you reap what you sow


----------



## bisousx

meluvs2shop said:


> I haven’t read the article yet but I’m about to. I want to see if she dishes out what her trauma is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delilah Hamlin wants parents to pay for her ‘trauma therapy’ for Christmas
> 
> 
> The 23-year-old model is asking her parents, Lisa Rinna and Harry Hamlin, to dish out money and help her pay for “trauma therapy” for Christmas this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



It must have been that one time Harry Hamlin said “no” to his kids 20 years ago. I know.. utterly traumatizing.


----------



## purseinsanity

Parents who are attention whores often have messed up children because their children are not truly parented and have free will to grow up way before they should.  If Rinna's daughters truly have mental issues (and don't shoot me for saying this, but I wouldn't put it past them to pretend issues for story lines), I hope they get the real help they need.


----------



## 1LV

purseinsanity said:


> Parents who are attention whores often have messed up children because their children are not truly parented and have free will to grow up way before they should.  If Rinna's daughters truly have mental issues (and don't shoot me for saying this, but I wouldn't put it past them to pretend issues for story lines), I hope they get the real help they need.


So true.  How could Lisa Rinna’s kids not have problems?  Can you imagine having that for a mom?


----------



## Allisonfaye

Erika's back. I'm out. I will still read here but I won't watch.


----------



## swags

Allisonfaye said:


> Erika's back. I'm out. I will still read here but I won't watch.


Erika helped the ratings last season and I think Andy is fond of her. They’ll get a least one more season out of her.


----------



## TC1

So, 2 newbies. One is Will Smith's wayyy-back ex. At least no Teddi, even as a "friend" she is so tight with Kyle I was wondering if she'd be resurfacing.


----------



## alltheLVsplease

susanpom said:


> Have not been on this forum in years but came in search of this thread just because I have got to say IF THEY DO NOT GET KIM OFF THIS SHOW I AM NOT GOING TO WATCH ANYMORE. She is the tackiest person. Like a total dry drunk blaming anyone else for her problems. Used to sort of like Kyle but she is wearing thin because she is always going to battle over Kim's nonsense. Not crazy about Rinna but could take her or leave her. LVP has taken this "own it" thing too far and then some.
> Haven't these uber rich ladies got anything else up their sleeves to entertain us?
> Eileen is the only somewhat well adjusted one of the bunch and she is kind of boring. I like Erica enough and she belongs on the show because she is entertaining and flaunts her wealth well and lets face it that is what it is all about.
> Dorit? Phony, but once again that is kind of what it is all about. I suspect 90% of BH wealthy folks are phony and have probably spent a great deal of time honing that trait.
> Kim has just got to go.


I ♥️ You Mom.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Looks like Kyle finally sold her Bel Air house. Only took like 5 years.


----------



## TC1




----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> View attachment 5305020


Hmmm...who is it?  So many "robberies" in this franchise!  First thought is Dorit, but Kyle, and poor old Tom were "robbed" as well!  Wasn't Lisa Rinna too?  Can't keep up!


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> Hmmm...who is it?  So many "robberies" in this franchise!  First thought is Dorit, but Kyle, and poor old Tom were "robbed" as well!  Wasn't Lisa Rinna too?  Can't keep up!


Pretty sure this is in reference to the recent Dorit robbery. PK has been in serious debt for years. At a Vegas casino he had an unpaid loan for a few million I believe.


----------



## sgj99

PK


----------



## Abba13

Mid Century Gal said:


> You are so lucky that your dad was able to talk at that point. My husband lost his speech early on and it was tough. I missed his voice and how he made me laugh. Before he lost his speech, he still didn't have "crazy" stories or anything like that. He just seemed healthy at that point, until it was gone.


I guess we were lucky.  I'm wondering how I'll be when it's my turn.  Apparently all of us will be getting it according to my doctors....even my dentist said the same.  Dad was 89 when it started.....don't think I'll live that long so maybe I won't.  Dunno.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I got sucked in Brandi’s podcast. She was interviewing Jill Zarin from NY and they were discussing the franchise tell all book. I must say, Jill looked great! Brandi, please STOP with the PS! Her eyes are starting to look jacked up. Pretty soon she will have droopy eye. I wonder if Brandi stopped drinking  she seemed level headed


----------



## castortroy666

meluvs2shop said:


> I got sucked in Brandi’s podcast. She was interviewing Jill Zarin from NY and they were discussing the franchise tell all book. I must say, Jill looked great! Brandi, please STOP with the PS! Her eyes are starting to look jacked up. Pretty soon she will have droopy eye. I wonder if Brandi stopped drinking  she seemed level headed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307259
> View attachment 5307260
> View attachment 5307261


Brandy is starting to look like Marysol Pattons mother


----------



## luckylove

castortroy666 said:


> Brandy is starting to look like Marysol Pattons mother



OMG! I had to go back and look... you are right!!


----------



## bisousx

Those are horrible photos of her lol I looked up Brandi’s IG and she doesn’t look that bad on video. At least not any different from her last cameos on RHOBH.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisousx said:


> Those are horrible photos of her lol I looked up Brandi’s IG and she doesn’t look that bad on video. At least not any different from her last cameos on RHOBH.


I’m wondering if she had recently gone to the PS office. The video pics I posted last night are from November I think. I stumbled on her podcast via FB. So not that long ago. Her eyes and lips looked very swollen in the Jill Zarin podcast. She also had red lipstick on I think to detract any recent work. It didn’t help, imo.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Erika Jayne dismissed from embezzlement, fraud lawsuit against Tom Girardi
					

The lawsuit alleged the “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star and Girardi’s divorce filing was a “sham” meant to conceal their illegal activities.




					pagesix.com


----------



## haute okole

Chanel4Eva said:


> Erika Jayne dismissed from embezzlement, fraud lawsuit against Tom Girardi
> 
> 
> The lawsuit alleged the “Real Housewives of Beverly Hills” star and Girardi’s divorce filing was a “sham” meant to conceal their illegal activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Edelson is dismissing the case from Federal Court and refiling in State Court.  According to Edelson himself, this is misleading spin from Erika’s attorney.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> Edelson is dismissing the case from Federal Court and refiling in State Court.  According to Edelson himself, this is misleading spin from Erika’s attorney.


I'm so happy we have a lawyer here! I was reading an article by a lawyer who pointed out how misleading this clickbait was!


----------



## haute okole

haute okole said:


> Edelson is dismissing the case from Federal Court and refiling in State Court.  According to Edelson himself, this is misleading spin from Erika’s attorney.


I know he is refiling in California, but he may keep the case in Federal Court, not State Court.  Sorry for the mistake. Apparently Edelson found evidence of Erika’s knowledge and participation of fraud and embezzlement.  He wants to refile in California to avoid expensive jurisdictional challenges.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Thought this was an interesting article about Bella Hadid this morning in CNN.









						Bella Hadid opens up about her history of abusive relationships -- and how she broke the cycle | CNN
					

Supermodel Bella Hadid says lacking boundaries "sexually, physically, emotionally" led to her being abused in a number of unhealthy relationships.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## purseinsanity

Mid Century Gal said:


> Thought this was an interesting article about Bella Hadid this morning in CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella Hadid opens up about her history of abusive relationships -- and how she broke the cycle | CNN
> 
> 
> Supermodel Bella Hadid says lacking boundaries "sexually, physically, emotionally" led to her being abused in a number of unhealthy relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


I think she lacked parental boundaries as well.


----------



## TC1

The ladies were filming when all of this news came out about the Girardi lawsuit update. Erika posted it all over her IG story as well...so I assume it'll air.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

purseinsanity said:


> I think she lacked parental boundaries as well.



Yep… I’ll never forget this moment with Gigi… placing fame over health is a major red flag!


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> I think she lacked parental boundaries as well.


When Gigi was getting her modelling career started..and Yolanda was filming...do you recall what she said to her? Clearly Gigi was trying to cut weight for the Guess campaign and Yolanda told her "if you feel like passing out eat an almond" mmhmm..if that's the parenting advice given on camera, one can only imagine her style behind closed doors.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sophie-Rose said:


> Yep… I’ll never forget this moment with Gigi… placing fame over health is a major red flag!
> 
> View attachment 5313449





TC1 said:


> When Gigi was getting her modelling career started..and Yolanda was filming...do you recall what she said to her? Clearly Gigi was trying to cut weight for the Guess campaign and Yolanda told her "if you feel like passing out eat an almond" mmhmm..if that's the parenting advice given on camera, one can only imagine her style behind closed doors.



Exactly!  Talk about helping create an eating disorder!  I also remember Yolanda would only allow Gigi to eat a tiny piece of her own birthday cake.  Children who are cheated of their childhoods often have issues in adulthood.


----------



## anabanana745

Sophie-Rose said:


> Yep… I’ll never forget this moment with Gigi… placing fame over health is a major red flag!
> 
> View attachment 5313449



sadly this is every top Supermodel. The standards for their weight are unrealistic for the average human and require exactly this type of “diet”. I watched a documentary on former VS models spilling the tea in this and they all had the same struggles. Some were using drugs too.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

anabanana745 said:


> sadly this is every top Supermodel. The standards for their weight are unrealistic for the average human and require exactly this type of “diet”. I watched a documentary on former VS models spilling the tea in this and they all had the same struggles. Some were using drugs too.



Oo 100% - but a parent supporting these crazy unhealthy standards and stating so ON CAMERA, was just crazy to me


----------



## kemilia

purseinsanity said:


> Exactly!  Talk about helping create an eating disorder!  I also remember Yolanda would only allow Gigi to eat a tiny piece of her own birthday cake.  Children who are cheated of their childhoods often have issues in adulthood.


Yep, I remember the birthday cake episode very well, it was such a dinky piece of cake, not a slice or even close, and Yo was "no, you can't have that, you have to think about your appearance". 

She's a controlling nightmare of a woman, using an ex's name again (and not the most recent ex) so she's more closely associated with her model daughters, and then there's embarrassing broo-ha-ha with the father of Gigi's baby. I hope Gigi keeps her far away from that child.


----------



## bisbee

Not to excuse Yolanda regarding her behavior, but I find nothing wrong with her using the last name Hadid…she didn’t have children with David Foster, so it makes sense to me that she would use the same name as her children.


----------



## purseinsanity

kemilia said:


> Yep, I remember the birthday cake episode very well, it was such a dinky piece of cake, not a slice or even close, and Yo was "no, you can't have that, you have to think about your appearance".
> 
> She's a controlling nightmare of a woman, using an ex's name again (and not the most recent ex) so she's more closely associated with her model daughters, and then there's embarrassing broo-ha-ha with the father of Gigi's baby. I hope Gigi keeps her far away from that child.


I understand her wanting the same last name as her children, but it's odd to take on new husband's last name while married to him (didn't seem to matter to her then that her last name was different) and go back to an ex's name now that her kids are famous.  It's like that episode of KUWTK where Kris Jenner debated taking back Kardashian.  Except she was still married to Bruce Jenner at the time.  LOL, can't make this $hit up.  Well, I guess the writers did.


----------



## sgj99

kemilia said:


> Yep, I remember the birthday cake episode very well, it was such a dinky piece of cake, not a slice or even close, and Yo was "no, you can't have that, you have to think about your appearance".
> 
> She's a controlling nightmare of a woman, using an ex's name again (and not the most recent ex) so she's more closely associated with her model daughters, and then there's embarrassing broo-ha-ha with the father of Gigi's baby. I hope Gigi keeps her far away from that child.


With divorce and remarriage normal (along with mothers who are not married to the children’s father or never changed their name to their husband’s name) it’s not unusual for a woman to have a different last name than her children.  When I was teaching at least half of my students had mothers with a different last name.  

My mother remarried, changed her name to her husband’s and when they divorced she went back to her maiden name.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> With divorce and remarriage normal (along with mothers who are not married to the children’s father or never changed their name to their husband’s name) it’s not unusual for a woman to have a different last name than her children.  When I was teaching at least half of my students had mothers with a different last name.
> 
> *My mother remarried, changed her name to her husband’s and when they divorced she went back to her maiden name.*


Totally understand going back to your maiden name.  Taking an ex's when you've had more than one ex, especially if you have a child with one and take another?  That's weird to me.
I have a friend who was briefly married.  They divorced, and his ex went on to several more marriages, one of which produced a child.  My friend remarried and has children with his "new" (they've been married 20 years now) wife.  His ex, after several marriages, decided to go back to his last name because out of all the ones she'd had, she liked his the best!  WTF?  It pi$$es off my friend and his wife no end!


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> Totally understand going back to your maiden name.  Taking an ex's when you've had more than one ex, especially if you have a child with one and take another?  That's weird to me.
> I have a friend who was briefly married.  They divorced, and his ex went on to several more marriages, one of which produced a child.  My friend remarried and has children with his "new" (they've been married 20 years now) wife.  His ex, after several marriages, decided to go back to his last name because out of all the ones she'd had, she liked his the best!  WTF?  It pi$$es off my friend and his wife no end!


That was the reason my mom went back to her maiden name.  My father had remarried and his wife took his name.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> That was the reason my mom went back to her maiden name.  My father had remarried and his wife took his name.


My friend's current wife took his name.  His ex went back to his anyway.  Totally rude, IMO.


----------



## bisbee

I was married (#1) for 28 years.  When we divorced, I kept his name instead of going back to my maiden name…my married name had been used longer than my maiden name.  When I married again (#2), I changed my name to my husband’s name.  We have been married longer than he was married to his first wife, who he has children with.  His first wife kept his last name…so we have the same last name.  It matters not to me…we are all friends.  She has been in a relationship for over 20 years, but has not remarried.

Everyone does what is right for them.


----------



## Swanky

My parents divorced after 16 years and my mother kept “our” last name. She remarried and took her new DH’s name, they were married around 15 years I think and divorced, she returned to our last name wanting to share with her daughters. No mal intent, my dad couldn’t care less. 

I feel bad for the girls and all Hollywood kids with parents like hers.


----------



## sgj99

bisbee said:


> I was married (#1) for 28 years.  When we divorced, I kept his name instead of going back to my maiden name…my married name had been used longer than my maiden name.  When I married again (#2), I changed my name to my husband’s name.  We have been married longer than he was married to his first wife, who he has children with.  His first wife kept his last name…so we have the same last name.  It matters not to me…we are all friends.  She has been in a relationship for over 20 years, but has not remarried.
> 
> Everyone does what is right for them.


I think it’s great that you all are friends.  It’s so much nicer for everyone involved.  And you are absolutely right, everyone should do what is right for them.

I don’t think it’s odd to taking your husband’s name when you marry and keeping it if there is a divorce.  The strange part (jmo) is if marriage #2 doesn’t work changing your name back to husband #1.  I think Yo should have either kept Foster (until she remarries) or go back to her maiden name.  Retaking a previous husband’s name just seems odd.

But again, everyone should do what is right for them and their family.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> I think it’s great that you all are friends.  It’s so much nicer for everyone involved.  And you are absolutely right, everyone should do what is right for them.
> 
> I don’t think it’s odd to taking your husband’s name when you marry and keeping it if there is a divorce.  The strange part (jmo) is if marriage #2 doesn’t work changing your name back to husband #1.  I think Yo should have either kept Foster (until she remarries) or go back to her maiden name.  Retaking a previous husband’s name just seems odd.
> 
> But again, everyone should do what is right for them and their family.


ITA.  In the case of my friend, for his ex to go back to ex #1's last name when she's now divorced five times, and has a son with ex #3, I found it odd, especially because she and my friend had no children.  She did it to be vindictive more than anything, because that's just how she is.


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> The strange part (jmo) is if marriage #2 doesn’t work changing your name back to husband #1.  I think Yo should have either kept Foster (until she remarries) or go back to her maiden name.  Retaking a previous husband’s name just seems odd.


Agree, it does seem a little calculated.

The marriage to Hadid apparently wasn’t a very happy one, so why take his name again.

Well, we know why, but if she didn’t want Foster’s name and she didn’t want Hadid’s when she remarried  maybe go back to Yolanda van den Herik. (Yes, I had to look that up.)


----------



## sgj99

Jayne1 said:


> Agree, it does seem a little calculated.
> 
> The marriage to Hadid apparently wasn’t a very happy one, so why take his name again.
> 
> Well, we know why, but if she didn’t want Foster’s name and she didn’t want Hadid’s when she remarried  maybe go back to Yolanda van den Herik. (Yes, I had to look that up.)


I think she went back to Hadid because she didn’t want to keep Foster and needs to stay in the limelight by association with Gigi and Bella.  She’s got quite an ego, why doesn’t she just go with Yolanda?  Like Cher or Madonna or Adele


----------



## TC1

Supposedly Rinna and Kathy are the cast members that are "feuding" this season...and then Rinna posted this on Twitter


----------



## lulilu

Rinna is absolutely the most evil person


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> Rinna is absolutely the most evil person


Meh. It is not a crime to visit Marlargo. The two families have been friends for years.
I don’t think that the Hilton have proclaimed to be anything but R.
I have to give it to Rinna, she knows how to play the game.
Or the PR firm.
When is the new season starting again?


----------



## TC1

^^ they just wrapped filming last week. No start date yet.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> ^^ they just wrapped filming last week. No start date yet.


I am hoping that this is not going to turn into another political bologney story.
This killed the NY hoes franchise already.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Rinna is absolutely the most evil person


I'm getting a little tired of her and her antics.  I know drama brings the viewers, but this viewer is tired of it.  I really can't stand the thought of seeing Erika again either.  Rewarding bad behavior?  Not for me.  Give me the bags, shoes, jewelry, houses, cars and trips.  All the other nonsense can go away.  Robin Leach, where are you!!??!!


----------



## ChanelFan29

meluvs2shop said:


> I got sucked in Brandi’s podcast. She was interviewing Jill Zarin from NY and they were discussing the franchise tell all book. I must say, Jill looked great! Brandi, please STOP with the PS! Her eyes are starting to look jacked up. Pretty soon she will have droopy eye. I wonder if Brandi stopped drinking  she seemed level headed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307259
> View attachment 5307260
> View attachment 5307261



Yuck, Brandi looks awful.  She used to be so pretty!


----------



## SouthTampa

limom said:


> I am hoping that this is not going to turn into another political bologney story.
> This killed the NY hoes franchise already.


I love that you typed. “hoes”


----------



## RueMonge

Well, this happened yesterday in Southern California. Hail so heavy it looked like snow in some parts of Pasadena. The Rose Bowl is a stones throw away from Erica and Thomas infamous residence.


----------



## purseinsanity

RueMonge said:


> Well, this happened yesterday in Southern California. Hail so heavy it looked like snow in some parts of Pasadena. The Rose Bowl is a stones throw away from Erica and Thomas infamous residence.


Well, Erika's son and Tom should drive very, very carefully.


----------



## Allisonfaye

purseinsanity said:


> I understand her wanting the same last name as her children, but it's odd to take on new husband's last name while married to him (didn't seem to matter to her then that her last name was different) and go back to an ex's name now that her kids are famous.  It's like that episode of KUWTK where Kris Jenner debated taking back Kardashian.  Except she was still married to Bruce Jenner at the time.  LOL, can't make this $hit up.  Well, I guess the writers did.



My dad's second wife married twice after him and when she was divorced the last time, she changed her name back to my dad's name, which we all hated. She had a daughter with him, which she conceived by going off the pill without telling him. He didn't want the baby as he said the night he married her, he knew he had made a mistake. They were only married about a year after the baby was born. (And yes, had he not had sex with her, it wouldn't have happened). My dad was kind of weak with respect to women. He was married to his third wife when he died young of cancer. His third wife once told me "He wasn't the man I thought I married". I never knew what that meant and she never told me. She also died very young of cancer. Lots of drama in my family in those years.


----------



## Allisonfaye

sgj99 said:


> I think it’s great that you all are friends.  It’s so much nicer for everyone involved.  And you are absolutely right, everyone should do what is right for them.
> 
> I don’t think it’s odd to taking your husband’s name when you marry and keeping it if there is a divorce.  The strange part (jmo) is if marriage #2 doesn’t work changing your name back to husband #1.  I think Yo should have either kept Foster (until she remarries) or go back to her maiden name.  Retaking a previous husband’s name just seems odd.
> 
> But again, everyone should do what is right for them and their family.



Agree.


----------



## Allisonfaye

TC1 said:


> Supposedly Rinna and Kathy are the cast members that are "feuding" this season...and then Rinna posted this on Twitter
> View attachment 5327859



So if they are going to fight over politics, I am glad I am not watching this season.


----------



## sgj99

Allisonfaye said:


> So if they are going to fight over politics, I am glad I am not watching this season.


Just like RHNY, the last thing I want or need is a commentary from these women on social or political issues.


----------



## limom

Bella admits to a nose job


----------



## meluvs2shop

I kept my x husband’s name bc we have a dtr together. My x is remarried but I don’t care. I am engaged but will keep x’s last name until my dtr turns 18. I don’t want her to feel like the only one with a different last name especially since my fiancé also has kids. So we will all be Smiths, for e.g., except for my dtr? My own blood. No thanks!
Plus her dad was well known in the community and I don’t want her to ever feel isolated with his last name.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> I kept my x husband’s name bc we have a dtr together. My x is remarried but I don’t care. I am engaged but will keep x’s last name until my dtr turns 18. I don’t want her to feel like the only one with a different last name especially since my fiancé also has kids. So we will all be Smiths, for e.g., except for my dtr? My own blood. No thanks!
> Plus her dad was well known in the community and I don’t want her to ever feel isolated with his last name.


Sounds sensible.
Are you planning on more kids with man#2?
If so then what name would you choose?
Anyways, Yoyo can do as she pleases, Hadid, Foster or whatever..
Her OG name was the bomb, though.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Sounds sensible.
> Are you planning on more kids with man#2?
> If so then what name would you choose?
> Anyways, Yoyo can do as she pleases, Hadid, Foster or whatever..
> Her OG name was the bomb, though.


No kids. He didn’t want anymore kids. Happy with his two and my dtr. Plus we got together in our 40s. But if we did have kids I would drop my maiden name and be, First name, x last name and new married name. I know that’s not for everyone.  Again, until my dtr turns 18. I was always hyphenated even when married. We like to travel so I like my last name matching my dtr.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Bella admits to a nose job



I'm shocked.  
She still adamantly denies everything else.  That must be one helluva face tape.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> I'm shocked.
> She still adamantly denies everything else.  That must be one helluva face tape.


It is cray that she had her first nose job at 14.
Her parents/surgeon failed her big time. They are both decent models.
Who had it worst golden Gigi or scapegoat Bella?


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Bella admits to a nose job



Sends shock waves through the world. Clutches pearls   girl bye.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> *It is cray that she had her first nose job at 14.*
> Her parents/surgeon failed her big time. They are both decent models.
> Who had it worst golden Gigi or scapegoat Bella?


100%!  Enabling parents.  I don't understand what kind of surgeon would agree.  Unethical much?
Yet I have a really hard time feeling sorry for people who grew up with silver spoons in their mouths and have parents who seem to love them (even if Yolanda was a little nuts with her modeling aspirations for her daughters).  We've all had parents push us to do things we may not want to do.  Thing is, she's an adult now and can make her own choices.
Boohoohoo, you poor thing, no worries about housing, food, and traveling the world while people take pictures of you wearing designer gear.  She had a DUI at what?  17 years old?  And you never showed up late or missed a job!  Woohoo.  Girl, sit down.


----------



## limom

At the end of the day, Bella suffers from both depression and a rumored serious addiction, which is debilitating imo.
It is surprising that she could even mustered to show up on time or at all.
If She manages to stabilize, she wil stay booked and busy, imho.
Modeling is a different world.


----------



## TC1

Bottom line is..her parents knew she wouldn't be a model with what she was born with, clearly at some point she did too. It's ridiculous to think you may have "grown into" the nose you had. Slow celeb news day? Zayn and Yolanda make up??


----------



## limom

Bella has the stats: she is 1 m 75 and her hips fit the narrow industry standard.
Thus, she is absolutely “couture model” material. 

Her sister Gigi is also model material albeit more print and commercial.
Same deal, she meets industry standard. 

Khai has to be protected from the Hadid familial toxicity as Yoyo is probably already whispering little bits of toxic grandmotherly advice…
Have half a sippy cup….
You have good hair….
You look so much like ME! 
And on and on…

As far as Momo, he is just happy to write checks while playing with his latest nubile companion…

Meanwhile David Foster megalomaniac extraordinaire is invested in his latest Galatea.

In short, the Hadids childhood was no picnic and Bella’s trauma run deep.
It ain’t easy being a racially mixed person out there.


----------



## lulilu

While Gigi is pretty and the first sister to have some success, I always got the impression that Bella was the "real model."


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> While Gigi is pretty and the first sister to have some success, I always got the impression that Bella was the "real model."


Bella is pretty much a new Carla Bruni.


----------



## pjhm

I had my ears done (stuck out like Prince Charles or elephant) when I was 9 years old. Wanted to simply wear my hair in a ponytail but couldn't with those ears sticking out-never modeling interest just wanted to face the world without constantly covering my ears. Nicest gift my parents ever gave me and that was over 60 years ago! Back in those days had to wear the bandages over my entire head for 4 weeks, but it was worth it.


----------



## purseinsanity

pjhm said:


> I had my ears done (stuck out like Prince Charles or elephant) when I was 9 years old. Wanted to simply wear my hair in a ponytail but couldn't with those ears sticking out-never modeling interest just wanted to face the world without constantly covering my ears. Nicest gift my parents ever gave me and that was over 60 years ago! Back in those days had to wear the bandages over my entire head for 4 weeks, but it was worth it.


I had a childhood friend who had that done!  Best thing ever for her, since she was ruthlessly teased.  It’s one thing to have something like that, or say plastic surgery to correct things like cleft lip, and other for a child to have breast augmentation.  My daughter’s childhood BFF’s father is a well known PS in our area.  She has been nagging him for several years now to get lip fillers. (She’s now 16.)  His response?  No F’ing way.


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> I had a childhood friend who had that done!  Best thing ever for her, since she was ruthlessly teased.  It’s one thing to have something like that, or say plastic surgery to correct things like cleft lip, and other for a child to have breast augmentation.  My daughter’s childhood BFF’s father is a well known PS in our area.  She has been nagging him for several years now to get lip fillers. (She’s now 16.)  His response?  No F’ing way.


He's a good plastic surgeon and even better father!


----------



## purseinsanity

Erika Girardi Named in New $50 Million Racketeering Lawsuit
					

Edelson PC has filed a lawsuit against Erika Girardi as well as her company, EJ Global LLC, the Girardi & Keese law firm and its lenders for several alleged offenses, including racketeering




					people.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Bella is pretty much a new Carla Bruni.


They look so much alike too! They can easily pass for mother/dtr


----------



## TC1

New season trailer out yesterday! looks like Rinna is going to come between Kathy and Kyle. I think Kyle bringing Kathy onto the show was fun at first, watching them reconcile. Now you can tell that Kathy is going to get dragged..and I think Kyle is secretly pretty happy that the world is going to see how mean her sister can be.


----------



## lulilu

I think Kyle set the junkyard dog Rinna on her sister Kathy.   Rinna is always looking for someone to drag.  Should we bet how long it takes Rinna to tell Kathy to "own it?"


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> I think Kyle set the junkyard dog Rinna on her sister Kathy.   Rinna is always looking for someone to drag.  Should we bet how long it takes Rinna to tell Kathy to "own it?"


Kathy doesn't need this show like Rinna, Dorit and Erika do..so she thinks she can just not film. Which is what I think happens near the end of the season when Rinna posted Kathy was at a Tr*mp supporters event. Trying to call her out..etc. I don't think Kathy will ever "own" anything. I mean..look at what Paris has said about her abuse and she is silent.
But I think Kyle is secretly loving it all.


----------



## limom

Kathy does not need the show, yet she stays on my TV, how Sway?
Famewhores, the lot of them.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> Kathy doesn't need this show like Rinna, Dorit and Erika do..so she thinks she can just not film. Which is what I think happens near the end of the season when Rinna posted Kathy was at a Tr*mp supporters event. Trying to call her out..etc. I don't think Kathy will ever "own" anything. I mean..look at what Paris has said about her abuse and she is silent.
> But I think Kyle is secretly loving it all.


 

Yes, I think Kathy thinks she's above the ladies and this is not a job to her.
I am sure she stopped filming last year as she didn't like the way things were going for her on the show.
We'll have to see how she's handle this year if Rinna goes for her.
And so agree that Kyle loves any conflict with Kathy.


----------



## Abba13

TC1 said:


> New season trailer out yesterday! looks like Rinna is going to come between Kathy and Kyle. I think Kyle bringing Kathy onto the show was fun at first, watching them reconcile. Now you can tell that Kathy is going to get dragged..and I think Kyle is secretly pretty happy that the world is going to see how mean her sister can be.


Although an interesting theory and as much as Kyle isn't my favorite....hasn't been in a long time....it is obvious how much she loves family.  I can't imagine her secretly happy about her sister being dragged through the mud.


----------



## Abba13

Ugh.  

Just watched the trailer.  There is no way I can watch the season.  Looks like more nasty cruel treatment of each other and my soul can't take more of that behavior.  I don't mind watching mean people if I know they'll get their punishment in the end but didn't see it last season and it looks like more of the same. Cruelty seems to be all Bravo looks for these days in storylines.  Seriously.....Cruel and Nasty.  Trash dressed up in expensive clothing.  I won't be coming here either to catch up on good things I might have missed.  

Ya'll enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Kathy does not need the show, yet she stays on my TV, how Sway?
> Famewhores, the lot of them.


Kathy had that ‘who wants to be a Hilton’ reality series that was so bad they pulled it before the final episodes aired.

Agree, famewhores all of them.


----------



## andral5

Jayne1 said:


> Kathy had that ‘who wants to be a Hilton’ reality series that was so bad they pulled it before the final episodes aired.
> 
> Agree, famewhores all of them.


Oh wow, I somehow missed that… what a show must have been!


----------



## chowlover2

I think it was cancelled after 1-2 episodes.


----------



## limom

Is it the show where they made fun of the homeless?


----------



## ellielily

TC1 said:


> New season trailer out yesterday! looks like Rinna is going to come between Kathy and Kyle. I think Kyle bringing Kathy onto the show was fun at first, watching them reconcile. Now you can tell that Kathy is going to get dragged..and I think Kyle is secretly pretty happy that the world is going to see how mean her sister can be.


Here’s my theory: everyone knows of season curse where someone who has a great first season gets bad treatment/edit the second season. These women are doing a “controlled burn” for Kathy’s benefit. So whatever comes out with their fights with Kathy is nothing major, it’s not a real fight, Kathy’s in on it. I’m happy to discuss further


----------



## limom

I heard that it is Kyle last season.
This is what they need to promote if true.
The rest? Meh, it is all the same at this point.


----------



## ellielily

Kyle will never leave this show, they’ll have to pry it out of her cold dead hands!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Abba13 said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Just watched the trailer.  There is no way I can watch the season.  Looks like more nasty cruel treatment of each other and my soul can't take more of that behavior.  I don't mind watching mean people if I know they'll get their punishment in the end but didn't see it last season and it looks like more of the same. Cruelty seems to be all Bravo looks for these days in storylines.  Seriously.....Cruel and Nasty.  Trash dressed up in expensive clothing.  I won't be coming here either to catch up on good things I might have missed.
> 
> Ya'll enjoy yourselves.



I am not watching this season, but not because of Kyle, because of Erika. I am convinced she was a huge part of that fraud and I hope to see her in prison. The above article seems to support my theory. I won't participate in giving her a dime.


----------



## andral5

Allisonfaye said:


> I am not watching this season, but not because of Kyle, because of Erika. I am convinced she was a huge part of that fraud and I hope to see her in prison. The above article seems to support my theory. I won't participate in giving her a dime.


Oh, so true!! And then she bullies whomever asks her uncomfortable questions. What a trash!!


----------



## limom

Allisonfaye said:


> I am not watching this season, but not because of Kyle, because of Erika. I am convinced she was a huge part of that fraud and I hope to see her in prison. The above article seems to support my theory. I won't participate in giving her a dime.


Plus, it is so freaking boring nowadays.
The franchise is dead, imo


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Plus, it is so freaking boring nowadays.
> The franchise is dead, imo


Do you mean you are sick of Kyle's open-mouth shocked face lol?  What a bore is right.  And overacting has become very old.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> Do you mean you are sick of Kyle's open-mouth shocked face lol?  What a bore is right.  And overacting has become very old.


Well, the Real Housewives franchise in general, tbh.
The same stories recycled across the franchise, the bad acting, just sick of it somehow.
However, I still follow the antics of some of the OG via radio Andy


----------



## andral5

lulilu said:


> Do you mean you are sick of Kyle's open-mouth shocked face lol?  What a bore is right.  And overacting has become very old.


THAT!!! LOL


----------



## limom




----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Plus, it is so freaking boring nowadays.
> The franchise is dead, imo


You mean to tell me you didn’t find Denise gate and Lucy Juicy Dog gate absolutely riveting?!!?  I’m shocked!!!


----------



## lulilu




----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> View attachment 5381856



Yep, so over her fake surprised face!


----------



## rockhollow




----------



## lulilu

Kyle is a professional actress, you know.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> View attachment 5381856


She could have just seen Denise and Brandi making out, she could have just seen Garcelle throw Erikas book in the trash or she could have just seen Michael Myers.


----------



## purseinsanity

Stay optimistic, because Kyle will have less and less ability to fake excitement, the more visits to the "dentist" and botox she uses.


----------



## castortroy666

This is the best instagram post from the housewives so far


----------



## andral5

castortroy666 said:


> This is the best instagram post from the housewives so far



That’s so accurate, isn’t it?


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> This is the best instagram post from the housewives so far



Never thought I'd like PK, but here we are.


----------



## baghagg

castortroy666 said:


> This is the best instagram post from the housewives so far



I just laughed out loud - I tell you he grew on me!!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

purseinsanity said:


> Never thought I'd like PK, but here we are.



I have liked him for a while..especially that time when he and Mauricio were questioning Erika's BS.

It's nice that Dorit can make fun of herself. Many of them take themselves way too seriously. Can't imagine Erika doing this.


----------



## castortroy666

andral5 said:


> That’s so accurate, isn’t it?


PK is not competing to be the most popular house husband anymore, he is competing with the housewives! Considering the level of the current housewives he is doing pretty well


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> Never thought I'd like PK, but here we are.



PK should have a meme like "Started from the bottom now we're here"!


----------



## bag-princess

Lisa Rinna shuts down age-shamers with bikini photo: 'I'm 58 and here is my old and ugly'
					

The "Real Housewives" star reached for her two-piece in response to an age-shaming comment sent to Paulina Porizkova.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## zooba

I am so out of the loop that I didn't realize that the premiere was last night. It was hard for me to watch and seeing someone break on camera is not my idea of entertainment.  I was also a victim of invasion and would not want to be filmed. Probably would have shown up to stay busy though.

Kyle and Dorit look so much younger without all of the coutouring and heavy makeup. And from the teaser can see that they are showing possible rebag Birkins in a future episode. Who's been robbed on this show again?


----------



## Allisonfaye

Wow, the premiere was last night and no discussion? Maybe I am not the only one who walked away until the criminal who scammed victims is off the show?


----------



## Swanky

I was recently a victim and I cried along with her, it was very traumatic and traumatizing watching it happen to another.

Kyle was robbed as well I think.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Dorit has a security system or what? It is Sad to what happened to Dorit, I’m just surprised to hear her kids were still sound asleep. I would have woken up from that noise from the burglar yelling!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I usually am team Sutton but hearing what happened to Dorit really freaked me out. Sutton minimizing Dorit being held at gunpoint is pretty cruel. Dorit was alone in a large house with her kids!  I get she doesn’t like Erika, and understandably so, but this is different. We have motion detectors but we don’t arm them at night when you go to sleep at the risk of setting it off. I’m grateful for my giant dogs because they are way better at detecting intrusion.  How do people avoid this in LA? Live in Beverly Park or another gated community?


----------



## Swanky

It can happen anywhere, I'm in a gated neighborhood and it happened to me.  People who want in, will find a way.


----------



## TC1

It was mentioned a few times that she "wasn't supposed to be there" so clearly she was being tracked in the UK with PK and they didn't expect her to have flown home when she did. I found it odd that she begged them not to take her cell phone..and they complied.


----------



## zooba

I have huge dogs, cameras/security system and neither stopped my trespassers. For months I carried a makeshift billy club to feel secure.


----------



## baghagg

Kyle was robbed while away.  Unfortunately Dorit had just gotten home..


----------



## KellyObsessed

I think they were happy to leave the phone as the pings can be traced.     I think they took it (and told her to count to 40) to slow down her 911 call.
I was also in tears listening to her horrific experience.     It was heartbreaking to hear her begging them not to hurt her kids.
It was also very moving to hear her say she doesn't care about losing any of her material goods.
I think we will see a very different Dorit this season.     I don't think she'll be at all interested in dressing in labels.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I have a friend get robbed twice during the day while they were away at work. It seemed to be the same person returning as it was caught on camera. They probably perfer you not to be home so it is easier committing a successful robbery. I’d wager they tracked PK and thought no one was home as someone pointed out earlier. I also wouldn’t rule out all dogs completely.

I have 2 large dogs. One is a doodle and completely useless and the other one is a 115lb Maremma Sheepdog, which is an Italian livestock guardian dog (LGD). We’ve had a few Maremmas and the current one has scared away intruders. She guards the property from intruders, homeless people trying to camp in the peripherals, and wild / stray animals. The homeless guy tried to befriend her with food and it did not work. We have this on camera.  It is highly dependent on the breed of dog rather than the size because our doodle is the same size but quite friendly. There is some variabilities in guarding instinct within the breed, for example, some are bred for show vs working lines.


----------



## kemilia

Ericka Jane was just as awful as ever, and seems to have had some "work" done. At one point, while Dorit was crying and blubbering all over PK, who also crying and blubbering, the camera shifted to EJ and she was sprawled back smirking on the sofa. Didn't look like there was much furniture in their house either, but maybe it was another outside patio or something. And speaking of having "work" done--Dorit's mouth looks like a blimp.


----------



## kemilia

KellyObsessed said:


> I think they were happy to leave the phone as the pings can be traced.     I think they took it (and told her to count to 40) to slow down her 911 call.
> I was also in tears listening to her horrific experience.     It was heartbreaking to hear her begging them not to hurt her kids.
> It was also very moving to hear her say she doesn't care about losing any of her material goods.
> I think we will see a very different Dorit this season.     *I don't think she'll be at all interested in dressing in labels*.


I don't know about that--she was wearing an LV scrunchie (as one does) while crying at Kyle's house. I don't think anyone is ever going to take away her love of showing off labels.


----------



## swags

I wonder if Sutton doesn’t believe Dorit because her reaction was so cold and uncaring. I don’t think you need to cry like Kyle but I can’t imagine not feeling horrible for a friend that went thru that.

I can’t believe I used to think Erika was pretty. Now all I see is a snarling, nasty snake.
I don’t think Sutton truly feels for Toms victims. I think she just wanted to be on the high horse but it backfired. 
Oh Rinna. I really don’t want to see you this season.


----------



## jennlt

swags said:


> I wonder if Sutton doesn’t believe Dorit because her reaction was so cold and uncaring. I don’t think you need to cry like Kyle but I can’t imagine not feeling horrible for a friend that went thru that.



My guess is that Sutton suspects Dorit hired the robbers to steal her things because she and PK owe so much money and they needed the insurance payout. I can't think of another reason Sutton would be so callous regarding Dorit's traumatic experience.


----------



## andral5

We have a lot of security features in our home as well. Motion sensors only a few and they are armed only when we’re away but we have glass breaking sensors on many windows (those that would be easier to be broke in). We also have a giant Alaskan Mal who’s scary just to see at the big (glass) door by the entrance. She’s a senior though, so not sure what we’re going to do when she’ll not be with us any longer… The little doggies are better than any alarm system though, they are very alert and ready to jump any intruder. I mean, they jumped on some passing by friends but that’s because we still need to train them not to do that. 
Still, all that was really scary… my eyes were in tears for Dorit and her family.


----------



## andral5

jennlt said:


> My guess is that Sutton suspects Dorit hired the robbers to steal her things because she and PK owe so much money and they needed the insurance payout. I can't think of another reason Sutton would be so callous regarding Dorit's traumatic experience.


Tbh, for one moment, that crossed my mind as well. Other people got killed for way less. Idk… but it was really scary only to watch that.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Swanky said:


> I was recently a victim and I cried along with her, it was very traumatic and traumatizing watching it happen to another.
> 
> Kyle was robbed as well I think.



I am so sorry to hear that, Swanky.


----------



## Swanky

I’m still going through my own trauma… but reading some of these posts, it’s clear that a lot of people haven’t experienced it. 
It happened to me recently and I cried and had to turn off this episode.


----------



## andral5

Allisonfaye said:


> Wow, the premiere was last night and no discussion? Maybe I am not the only one who walked away until the criminal who scammed victims is off the show?


I didn’t expect to see the scammer again and yet, here she is. She needs the salary from the show but really, what was Bravo thinking?


----------



## bagsforme

The preview where Erica says "I don't care about the victims, I only care about myself"   That shows what kind of person she is.  That alone should get her fired from the show.  
Then she brings up whatever about Kathy to take the focus off her which she admits to.


----------



## jennlt

Swanky said:


> I’m still going through my own trauma… but reading some of these posts, it’s clear that a lot of people haven’t experienced it.
> It happened to me recently and I cried and had to turn off this episode.



I hope there isn't a misunderstanding over my post about Sutton's attitude towards Dorit's robbery. I said Sutton was callous regarding Dorit's traumatic experience and I wasn't using sarcasm. I also said that Sutton may suspect the robbery was planned. I didn't say I felt that way.

I have been followed home and robbed at knifepoint by two men. When the police showed up, one of them looked me up and down and said to me, "You're a good-looking woman; you're lucky you weren't raped." For a moment, I wondered if I was going to be. 

My robbers found my phone number on some paperwork they had stolen and they called me, demanding more money or they would come back and "f*ck me up". When I called the 911 operator and told her what they had said to me, she actually laughed at me. They were never found and I doubt anyone ever even investigated. 

Also, when this happened, I was a newlywed and my husband's career required him to work a lot of nights, so I was often home alone overnight and wondering if my attackers really would come back again.

Just a few years ago, when we were renovating an old house close to our city center, I walked into our locked house to find two men inside. They were contractors I had interviewed and they decided to come back, jimmy a window and climb through to see what they could get . I managed to get them out of the house by telling them my husband and his friends were on their way but I never felt safe in that house again, even with glass break sensors and a full security system.

I've had other traumatic experiences in my life but I'm already shaking after writing about these, so that's enough for me to share today but believe me, I've felt the terror.


----------



## Swanky

I’m very sorry you had these experiences, they’re life changing!
I didn’t quote anyone purposefully, I was just saying it’s how I felt after reading some posts. 



jennlt said:


> I hope there isn't a misunderstanding over my post about Sutton's attitude towards Dorit's robbery. I said Sutton was callous regarding Dorit's traumatic experience and I wasn't using sarcasm. I also said that Sutton may suspect the robbery was planned. I didn't say I felt that way.
> 
> I have been followed home and robbed at knifepoint by two men. When the police showed up, one of them looked me up and down and said to me, "You're a good-looking woman; you're lucky you weren't raped." For a moment, I wondered if I was going to be.
> 
> My robbers found my phone number on some paperwork they had stolen and they called me, demanding more money or they would come back and "f*ck me up". When I called the 911 operator and told her what they had said to me, she actually laughed at me. They were never found and I doubt anyone ever even investigated.
> 
> Also, when this happened, I was a newlywed and my husband's career required him to work a lot of nights, so I was often home alone overnight and wondering if my attackers really would come back again.
> 
> Just a few years ago, when we were renovating an old house close to our city center, I walked into our locked house to find two men inside. They were contractors I had interviewed and they decided to come back, jimmy a window and climb through to see what they could get . I managed to get them out of the house by telling them my husband and his friends were on their way but I never felt safe in that house again, even with glass break sensors and a full security system.
> 
> I've had other traumatic experiences in my life but I'm already shaking after writing about these, so that's enough for me to share today but believe me, I've felt the terror.


----------



## kemilia

One thing I found odd was the robbers put all the stolen goods in a comforter (I think that was Dorit's description) and basically dragged them out. 

I guess if I'm robbing a house I would bring some bags to carry my haul but maybe that's how they do things. The robbers seemed to know what to take (kinda bulky items). But I have fortunately never been in a situation like this so I'm no expert but, sadly, I sort of go along with the concept that this was maybe staged for the insurance money. My BF noticed that there didn't seem to be any tears on Dorit's face and I said that maybe all the PS has frozen her tear ducts.


----------



## jennlt

Swanky said:


> I’m very sorry you had these experiences, they’re life changing!
> I didn’t quote anyone purposefully, I was just saying it’s how I felt after reading some posts.



I'm so sorry for what happened to you, too. It's awful to feel vulnerable and unsafe in your own home.


----------



## Swanky

It’s horrible! It was be hard to keep watching if it keeps coming up.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I’m so sorry @jennlt and @Swanky I know how violating and scary those experiences are … sending you strength and comfort


----------



## jennlt

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I’m so sorry @jennlt and @Swanky I know how violating and scary those experiences are … sending you strength and comfort


Thank you


----------



## andral5

Swanky said:


> I’m very sorry you had these experiences, they’re life changing!
> I didn’t quote anyone purposefully, I was just saying it’s how I felt after reading some posts.





kemilia said:


> One thing I found odd was the robbers put all the stolen goods in a comforter (I think that was Dorit's description) and basically dragged them out.
> 
> I guess if I'm robbing a house I would bring some bags to carry my haul but maybe that's how they do things. The robbers seemed to know what to take (kinda bulky items). But I have fortunately never been in a situation like this so I'm no expert but, sadly, I sort of go along with the concept that this was maybe staged for the insurance money. My BF noticed that there didn't seem to be any tears on Dorit's face and I said that maybe all the PS has frozen her tear ducts.



I am sorry if my post seemed to be… insensitive. I am not going to share anything here that made me write that but yes, people were killed for far less in this type of situations, for just being there when that happened. My own situation is very complicated so not sharing things and using aliases is my way of trying to keep me and my family safe. Hope this stays that way.
Regarding the possibility I wrote about, there are rumors all over, which possibly were the ones that made that quick thought going through my mind when watching the episode. That is why I said further that, regardless of what I’ve heard and what really happened, that was extremely difficult to watch and I had my eyes in tears immediately. I also feel for all victims of such heinous acts and hope this is not going to happen to anyone I know, in real life or virtually.

Going back to EJ, she shouldn’t be in the show, it is outrageous and offensive to the victims scammed by her and her husband, etc.


----------



## sgj99

if you have never been that terrified I don’t think one can truly comprehend it.  You really do tremble when you’re that scared.  Our break-in was a false alarm but my husband was on business travel and it was 3am.  I swore I’d never feel that scared and vulnerable again.  We now have a security gate for our driveway, cameras on both door and hurricane-proof windows.  And while I’m probably going to get roasted for this on here I also bought a handgun, got my license and took hours of private lessons which I still do yearly.


----------



## Mrs.Z

sgj99 said:


> if you have never been that terrified I don’t think one can truly comprehend it.  You really do tremble when you’re that scared.  Our break-in was a false alarm but my husband was on business travel and it was 3am.  I swore I’d never feel that scared and vulnerable again.  We now have a security gate for our driveway, cameras on both door and hurricane-proof windows.  And while I’m probably going to get roasted for this on here I also bought a handgun, got my license and took hours of private lessons which I still do yearly.


Agreed, I feel very safe at home since we purchased multiple Guns.


----------



## zooba

sgj99 said:


> if you have never been that terrified I don’t think one can truly comprehend it.  You really do tremble when you’re that scared.  Our break-in was a false alarm but my husband was on business travel and it was 3am.  I swore I’d never feel that scared and vulnerable again.  We now have a security gate for our driveway, cameras on both door and hurricane-proof windows.  And while I’m probably going to get roasted for this on here I also bought a handgun, got my license and took hours of private lessons which I still do yearly.


 No judhement from me. You do whatever it takes to build your safety bubble.
I carried a led flashlight filled with dimes on a lanyard and slept with an aluminum bat (when I could sleep). It's been 5 months since my last panic attack and pray it was the last. My experience was horrific and I was amazed when strangers would show kindness.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> if you have never been that terrified I don’t think one can truly comprehend it.  You really do tremble when you’re that scared.  Our break-in was a false alarm but my husband was on business travel and it was 3am.  I swore I’d never feel that scared and vulnerable again.  We now have a security gate for our driveway, cameras on both door and hurricane-proof windows.  And while I’m probably going to get roasted for this on here I also bought a handgun, got my license and took hours of private lessons which I still do yearly.





Mrs.Z said:


> Agreed, I feel very safe at home since we purchased multiple Guns.


I never wanted guns in my home when my kids were young because the thought of something going wrong was too much to bear, but now that DH and I are older, and the world is scarier, we are seriously considering it.
Home intrusion must be one of the scariest things ever.  You are violated at your core, in your sanctuary, where you should always feel safe.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I'm so sorry for every fellow TPF member who has experienced these horrific violations.
Your stories are terrifying.
I can't even begin to imagine how this affects your entire being.

I too found Suttons reaction to be without compassion, and I think she believed it to be a set-up.    Dorit lives for her children, and no matter her financial troubles, there is no way she would participate in a set-up with her children in the house.
Suttons reaction is going to come back to bite her this season.


----------



## 336

I find the timing of the robbery very coincidental - you’re broke and you owe lots of money and your house gets robbed by people who didn’t bring bags and left you your cell phone instead of throwing it in the pool or smashing it.

What really doesn’t make sense to me is how PK went straight to Kyle’s house to see Dorit - I would have made a beeline for the children. I also don’t understand how Dorit left her children at home; they were with security etc etc but I would have not let them out of my sight for days, but each to their own.

I am also very grateful for my dogs, and I’m pretty sure they have scared all the mailmen, thieves and cats within a 10 mile radius. Although I have seen on the cameras that a mouse stole some of his kibble while he was sleeping next to his food bowl.


----------



## kemilia

Swanky said:


> It’s horrible! It was be hard to keep watching if it keeps coming up.


Oh, I think this event will be mentioned again, this is Dorit's big story. You just hold on, Swanky, and do the best you can--if you stop watching this mess of a show, you won't be missing much. Well, a lot of bad PS maybe. 

I am really sorry you experienced the same thing--I saw you on the Rolex thread looking for a replacement for the one that was stolen from you (I hope you find one soon) and again I said to myself--"dang you gotta get a safe". And a gun, sadly--things are getting too close to home in my area.


----------



## Swanky

kemilia said:


> Oh, I think this event will be mentioned again, this is Dorit's big story. You just hold on, Swanky, and do the best you can--if you stop watching this mess of a show, you won't be missing much. Well, a lot of bad PS maybe.
> 
> I am really sorry you experienced the same thing--I saw you on the Rolex thread looking for a replacement for the one that was stolen from you (I hope you find one soon) and again I said to myself--"dang you gotta get a safe". And a gun, sadly--things are getting too close to home in my area.



 Unfortunately, they stole our guns and everything in our safe


----------



## TC1

^^
I'm so sorry to hear this. THIS is the one thing that always gives me pause about weapons. They can be taken..or used against you.
No judgement to those who own or use..it's not really a thing where I am in Canada


----------



## sgj99

We had an incident last year:  a man was shot and killed after having dinner in downtown Houston.  He had a luxury watch on, drove a luxury car and his wife carried a luxury bag.  The thief followed him home from the upscale steakhousue, about a 45 minute drive, then shot and killed the man in his own driveway.  Many people thought the moral of the story was to not have luxury items anymore but isn’t that being penalized for working hard to have nice things?


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> We had an incident last year:  a man was shot and killed after having dinner in downtown Houston.  He had a luxury watch on, drove a luxury car and his wife carried a luxury bag.  The thief followed him home from the upscale steakhousue, about a 45 minute drive, then shot and killed the man in his own driveway.  Many people thought the moral of the story was to not have luxury items anymore but isn’t that being penalized for working hard to have nice things?


Here in California, criminals don't even get prosecuted any more.  If the items stolen are less than $950, you don't even get arrested.  Plus no bail, so they get out as fast as they can and just do it again.  Moral of the story: don't live in CA if you're hard working and like nice things.  Every friend I know that lives in Northern CA is terrified of wearing anything nice into San Francisco.  
Didn't Dorit get burglarized before?  I remember at one reunion they were talking about Kyle's burglary and Dorit brought up that she was burglarized too.  Or am I dreaming that up?


----------



## meluvs2shop

@jennlt I am so sorry that happened to you!
@Swanky I hope no one was home in your case! I’m so sorry about your trauma.

I haven’t seen the season premiere yet, but Dorit’s story sounds scary as hell. And her kids home too? Omg.

home invasions scare the crap out of me.

Our family home was robbed when I was in middle school or maybe just a freshman in HS and I remember for months sleeping with a metal rod under my bed.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Has anyone seen this blind item posted on IG from tipsydrunk?


----------



## bisbee

I didn’t find it strange at all that PK went straight to Kyle’s house when he knew Dorit was there.  He was told that the children were not aware of the robbery, so it seems natural to me that he would go to Dorit.


----------



## Swanky

meluvs2shop said:


> @jennlt I am so sorry that happened to you!
> @Swanky I hope no one was home in your case! I’m so sorry about your trauma.
> 
> I haven’t seen the season premiere yet, but Dorit’s story sounds scary as hell. And her kids home too? Omg.
> 
> home invasions scare the crap out of me.
> 
> Our family home was robbed when I was in middle school or maybe just a freshman in HS and I remember for months sleeping with a metal rod under my bed.



Thank you, actually our DD was home and had gone to sleep early with our dog, they heard nothing.  Luckily.



meluvs2shop said:


> Has anyone seen this blind item posted on IG from tipsydrunk?
> View attachment 5404729



I saw Dorit kiss Mo's shoulder and it struck me immediately.  VERY odd.  Not odd that PK came there, but odd she kissed Mo.


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> Has anyone seen this blind item posted on IG from tipsydrunk?
> View attachment 5404729


Are they implying Dorit is sleeping with Maurice??  I'm confused.


----------



## zooba

Mo is a known horndog- I was at an event with him and he was very touchy feely. Creepy but charming man.  I assumed that it was Mo but wasn't sure which housewife. 

Did Teddy's husband do home security system for Dorit as well?


----------



## Swanky

I have a few friends who's DH's are too touchy, I wouldn't be kissing their shoulder in a group hug.


----------



## couturequeen

BleuSaphir said:


> Dorit has a security system or what? It is Sad to what happened to Dorit, I’m just surprised to hear her kids were still sound asleep. I would have woken up from that noise from the burglar yelling!


She explained a bit of this in Watch What Happens Live. The whole family was jet lagged, so the kids were knocked out and she was confused by the noises. She didn’t have the system turned on since her kids sometimes sleepwalk or roam the house and would set it off by accident.


----------



## castortroy666

bagsforme said:


> The preview where Erica says "I don't care about the victims, I only care about myself"   That shows what kind of person she is.  That alone should get her fired from the show.
> Then she brings up whatever about Kathy to take the focus off her which she admits to.


That almost sounds too juicy to be true. Maybe its some creative editing. She cant be that stupid right? Or maybe, LOL. She might be saying something like; I know what you b*tches say about me: "I don't care about the victims, I only care about myself


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> I wonder if Sutton doesn’t believe Dorit because her reaction was so cold and uncaring. I don’t think you need to cry like Kyle but I can’t imagine not feeling horrible for a friend that went thru that.
> 
> I can’t believe I used to think Erika was pretty. Now all I see is a snarling, nasty snake.
> I don’t think Sutton truly feels for Toms victims. I think she just wanted to be on the high horse but it backfired.
> Oh Rinna. I really don’t want to see you this season.


Imagine Sutton calling out Dorit later in the season for faking the robbery, that would be something   I doubt she will get the same support as when she went after Erika though.

If Sutton dont explain her cold reaction towards Dorits robbery in the next episodes, it sure will be discussed in the reunion.


----------



## jennlt

meluvs2shop said:


> @jennlt I am so sorry that happened to you!
> @Swanky I hope no one was home in your case! I’m so sorry about your trauma.
> 
> I haven’t seen the season premiere yet, but Dorit’s story sounds scary as hell. And her kids home too? Omg.
> 
> home invasions scare the crap out of me.
> 
> Our family home was robbed when I was in middle school or maybe just a freshman in HS and I remember for months sleeping with a metal rod under my bed.


Thank you. It sounds like what you experienced as a young teenager was very scary, too.


----------



## TC1

zooba said:


> Mo is a known horndog- I was at an event with him and he was very touchy feely. Creepy but charming man.  I assumed that it was Mo but wasn't sure which housewife.
> 
> Did Teddy's husband do home security system for Dorit as well?


Teddi was very quick to post that Edwin's company did not do Dorit's home security.


----------



## meluvs2shop

purseinsanity said:


> Are they implying Dorit is sleeping with Maurice??  I'm confused.


The implication is definitely there. Now whether it’s Mo, I don’t know.


----------



## purseinsanity

couturequeen said:


> She explained a bit of this in Watch What Happens Live. The whole family was jet lagged, so the kids were knocked out and she was confused by the noises. *She didn’t have the system turned on since her kids sometimes sleepwalk or roam the house and would set it off by accident.*


I don't understand that part.  Most security systems have a "Stay" and "Away" option, so that you can safely move about your own home without setting off the alarm.  If the kids did open a door and go outside, the alarm would go off, which I would think any mother of kids that age would want to know!


----------



## andral5

purseinsanity said:


> I don't understand that part.  Most security systems have a "Stay" and "Away" option, so that you can safely move about your own home without setting off the alarm.  If the kids did open a door and go outside, the alarm would go off, which I would think any mother of kids that age would want to know!


Feature very helpful when you have pets that can roam around the house without setting the alarm off.


----------



## KellyObsessed

We have an ADT system that has both a "stay" and motion detectors you can set when you go to bed.    You don't have to have them both on at the same time.     We don't always set the motion detectors if someone is up late, or has to get up very early.      We also have a chime that sounds whenever a door or window is opened.   Some people find the door/window chime annoying but I like it.


----------



## baghagg

meluvs2shop said:


> Has anyone seen this blind item posted on IG from tipsydrunk?
> View attachment 5404729


Maybe it's Rinna and PK!


----------



## TC1

I've read on a few of the gossip blogs that some people think the robbery was an insurance scam. Set up by PK, with Dorit in on it. He's out of the country, no alarm was set, no glass break sensors, kids in their own rooms..didn't hear anything. They took items in a comforter, so no idea what was actually taken..no cameras inside the house? and rather than smashing her phone, the left it for her with the light flashing on it? 
I personally don't know what to think...I'm just posting what I've read.


----------



## sgj99

An insurance scam wouldn’t surprise with these two. 
And throwing that cellphone down by the gates never has made sense to me.  A criminal would have never done that.


----------



## swags

I‘m sorry for all of our members that had to endure a home invasion. Swanky I hope you are able to start healing.
Would Dorit put the whole thing on the show if there wasn’t a break in? They have to know they are being scrutinized since there are so many stories about them.  They could end up in court like the Chrisleys.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I do believe they were targeted. PK would have never let her come home early like that with the kids. Her burglary was part of a whole spate of burglaries- there was a famous retired R&B producer and his wife who were startled and asleep and the husband was shot and killed.  He was like 84, they had an extensive art collection - and money. Sad. No one apprehended on that break in either.  also had a camera, some film I think.

On another note, I'm not a doctor but I would bet Sutton has some qualities and characteristics on the autism scale, and I totally understand it, and I'm here for it, and her. The face roller, and her tapping her hands on her face or surfaces when she is trying hard to focus on something that she's not interest in trying to relate or engage are things people to to calm and focus. I just don't think she can give empathy or emote it. When she tries to emote the Southern mannerisms she's been taught to try to be polite and gracious it always backfires.  

I listened to a doctor on NPR one evening who didn't realize she was autistic until she was many years into her practice and finally diagnosed. Lots of turnover among her staff primarily because of the way she interacted with them and she admitted she totally missed a lot of social cues in how she related to people, and she is trying compensate to better relate to people in a way that didn't come naturally to her.  I cried on the car ride home when she told a story about being alienated and given the silent treatment when she was a young girl at camp because of the way she spoke to and responded to questions and conversation.  Like I said, here for it and her, but I hope Sutton can get some professional help to pick up better social cues.

Finally, watching Eryka Jayne on WWHL.  Love the Versace and her look. She did once again respond to a question about her situation (compared to Jen Shah) was, "I don't know, you tell me".


----------



## chowlover2

I think you nailed Sutton's awkwardness with being on the autism spectrum. When you look at her through that lens she makes sense. There was something the first season that I could not pin down and that is it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Surprising that Kyle didn't know what a Francophile is..
For me, it was unpleasant watching Erika. Her attitude is quite dismissive
with regard to the civil charges against her. It was like no big deal...sad to
see someone with that mindset, JMO


----------



## TC1

Rinna was the one that "brought" Sutton to the show. She's RICH, RICH honey! now she's "bringing" Diana Jenkins. I don't really have a feel for Diana yet..but both she and Sutton got their money through marriage. I don't know why the facade of being "friends" and adding them to the show. They are new cast members, that's it.


----------



## acrowcounted

TC1 said:


> Rinna was the one that "brought" Sutton to the show. She's RICH, RICH honey! now she's "bringing" Diana Jenkins. I don't really have a feel for Diana yet..but both she and Sutton got their money through marriage. I don't know why the facade of being "friends" and adding them to the show. They are new cast members, that's it.


I wouldn’t really say that Sutton “got her money through marriage.“ They were high school sweethearts who got married after college and built their businesses together as a married couple.


----------



## baghagg

meluvs2shop said:


> Has anyone seen this blind item posted on IG from tipsydrunk?
> View attachment 5404729


This could also be about Orange County since it strategically says"West coast.."


----------



## KellyObsessed

If so, please let it be Noella and Terry!   Lol.


----------



## TC1

acrowcounted said:


> I wouldn’t really say that Sutton “got her money through marriage.“ They were high school sweethearts who got married after college and built their businesses together as a married couple.


Christian is the head of credit research at an investment company. But, I get what you're saying..they were married and shared their wealth and had children. However when Rinna introduced Sutton she said "Sutton's ex is into hedge funds, money stuff. When they divorced she had no idea she would be set for life"


----------



## TC1

Kyle is working this season.. bringing up the conversation with Sutton a few times, playing Dorit's traumatic voicemail..tacky. 
Crystal trying to change the conversation back to last years "incident" 
Preview shows Crystal is going to say something about Sutton from last year that is "damaging"
I don't like that we are going to watch Dorit go to therapy and try to relive the trauma of her break in. It just seems more fabricated to me with this all being filmed. 
Kyle said she couldn't imagine seeing intruders like Dorit did "at the foot of her bed" when Dorit was talking to PK said said they were yelling at her in the living room. I dunno....I don't like this as a story line.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Agreed, I don’t like the break-in storyline either, it’s traumatic and unpleasant to watch. 

I was thrown off by Crystal suddenly being triggered and needing a safe space.  Kyle’s multimillion dollar home in Palm Desert is not a safe space? Poor baby, maybe RHOBH is not for her.

Diana’s a snob, it’s kind of gross and Erika is miserable and mean!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

TC1 said:


> Rinna was the one that "brought" Sutton to the show. She's RICH, RICH honey! now she's "bringing" Diana Jenkins. I don't really have a feel for Diana yet..but both she and Sutton got their money through marriage. I don't know why the facade of being "friends" and adding them to the show. They are new cast members, that's it.


Agree! I don't think Diana will last more then one season. Is her story line fighting with Sutton?


----------



## andral5

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Agree! I don't think Diana will last more then one season. Is her story line fighting with Sutton?


She's embarrassing, to say the least. She doesn't know what to do in a store... oh, please!


----------



## andral5

Mrs.Z said:


> Agreed, I don’t like the break-in storyline either, it’s traumatic and unpleasant to watch.
> 
> I was thrown off by Crystal suddenly being triggered and needing a safe space.  Kyle’s multimillion dollar home in Palm Desert is not a safe space? Poor baby, maybe RHOBH is not for her.
> 
> Diana’s a snob, it’s kind of gross and Erika is miserable and mean!


Erica shouldn't even be in the show. She's so arrogant and full of herself but wants the others to buy her nice stuff. She forgot she's a fraud (to be delicate)?


----------



## haute okole

Materielgrrl said:


> I do believe they were targeted. PK would have never let her come home early like that with the kids. Her burglary was part of a whole spate of burglaries- there was a famous retired R&B producer and his wife who were startled and asleep and the husband was shot and killed.  He was like 84, they had an extensive art collection - and money. Sad. No one apprehended on that break in either.  also had a camera, some film I think.
> 
> On another note, I'm not a doctor but I would bet Sutton has some qualities and characteristics on the autism scale, and I totally understand it, and I'm here for it, and her. The face roller, and her tapping her hands on her face or surfaces when she is trying hard to focus on something that she's not interest in trying to relate or engage are things people to to calm and focus. I just don't think she can give empathy or emote it. When she tries to emote the Southern mannerisms she's been taught to try to be polite and gracious it always backfires.
> 
> I listened to a doctor on NPR one evening who didn't realize she was autistic until she was many years into her practice and finally diagnosed. Lots of turnover among her staff primarily because of the way she interacted with them and she admitted she totally missed a lot of social cues in how she related to people, and she is trying compensate to better relate to people in a way that didn't come naturally to her.  I cried on the car ride home when she told a story about being alienated and given the silent treatment when she was a young girl at camp because of the way she spoke to and responded to questions and conversation.  Like I said, here for it and her, but I hope Sutton can get some professional help to pick up better social cues.
> 
> Finally, watching Eryka Jayne on WWHL.  Love the Versace and her look. She did once again respond to a question about her situation (compared to Jen Shah) was, "I don't know, you tell me".


Interesting observation.  I have a severely Autistic, nonverbal brother in law.  As a result, my husband went to medical school and eventually became a practicing psychiatrist as an adult.  Recently, the definition of autism has expanded a lot especially in the academic arena to open up public assistance to kids on the spectrum.  However, I caution people re: autism based on a TV show that highlights abnormal, ridiculous behavior.  If Sutton is autistic and Bravo continues to employ her to “entertain” us with her awkwardness, WOW, shame on them.  But if Sutton is just an oddball who has zero insight, then maybe she should watch the show and grow the eff up.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Sutton explained her awkward reaction last night and I felt like it made sense and was understandable based on her personal history with gun violence.


----------



## Gal4Dior

andral5 said:


> Erica shouldn't even be in the show. She's so arrogant and full of herself but wants the others to buy her nice stuff. She forgot she's a fraud (to be delicate)?


Oh but she's been "exonerated"


----------



## bagshopr

Everything seemed to be going well until Garcelle asked everyone to discuss Sutton, now that Sutton was present. Sutton had already apologized to Dorit by this time, and Dorit had accepted it. And then everyone else chimed in, with Crystal still feeling violated (even though in the first episode she and Sutton were in a "really good place") and Diana, who says she does not know Sutton but feels that she can say negative things about her.


----------



## andral5

LVSistinaMM said:


> Oh but she's been "exonerated"


Yeah, sure, in her mind.


----------



## rockhollow

Finally with an evening of nothing to watch, I watched the first 3 episodes of BH. Thank goodness for fast-forward, the only way to get through 3 episodes.

The first scenes with Dorit being robbed where very hard to watch. then to come and read some of the comments from our members about similar scenarios was tough, frightening. Many years ago, we had a home invasion, and I'll never forget how frightening it was. It's a place I seldom revisit in my thoughts.
I had to stop watching for a bit.

But then are the next two episodes played out, I didn't know how to feel about it. I'm sad that this will be a storyline for the season - not really something I want to watch on a housewife show that I watch for entertainment.

I also wish Erika wasn't on for the season. Who is she trying to fool with this 'she not guilty of anything and the charges are all dropped'.
She might not be found criminally charged, but she still participated in frauding many innocent people of their funds.


----------



## KellyObsessed

Just watched episodes 2 and 3.   
Does anyone think Asher is after the 'cash'er?
Kyle's dog Bambi was breaking me up with her food stealing.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

It seems pretty clear to me that there are 2 cliques in this group:
Team 1 Old Housewives: Kyle, Lisa, Erika (and Dorit if they let her in). Queen Bee is Kyle and formerly Erika
Team 2: Sutton, Garcelle, and Crystal….and maybe now Diana given how Kyle was making nasty digs at her in the commentary. For example, Kyle suggests Diana is a fraud because she doesn’t even know astrology. I’d be interested in seeing how Diana would stir things up because it is obvious she would.

Crystal is pretty clearly pointing out how Kyle is a mastermind behind the scenes trying to control the narrative and forcefully dismiss or use whomever she pleases to make her look good. The subtext is that Crystal is making it about race. It does look like it is coming from the left field but it is clear a lot was discussed off camera.  What is interesting is that as this episode aired, Kathy Hilton posted about a “narcissist“ in the cast—ahemm she is implying Kyle See page six https://pagesix.com/2022/05/26/kathy-hilton-shares-narcissist-quote-amid-rhobh-drama/

This is the reason why Kyle freaked out about not returning to RHOBH ahead of this episode to see what the initial response is going to be. It seems like Kyle had always been jealous of her sister Kathy.  I think Kyle doesn’t want to come across like a jealous, manipulative, and desperate hypocrite. Too late! ”Bye Kyle” as Ken Todd once said.


----------



## zooba

I stopped watching RHONY over the woke narrative. I can't watch a whole season about a home invasion.Too close to home and some of my nervous tics are back. 

I realize that last season was very well watched and did much better in the ratings. However, not sure if the same will hold true this season. Maybe I am a different person post covid/violence but this is not entertaining.


----------



## swags

I don’t know why Kyle is policing the others reactions to Dorits home invasion. To me it was obvious that Sutton doesn’t really believe it was real. She doesn’t want to admit that because of the way everyone turned on her with Erika last season even though they also had questions. Instead Sutton is bringing up her dads suicide which to me is kind of tacky. Especially since she said at the time she didn’t want people around but now is fine discussing it on a reality show. 
I like Crystal but she could have made her point in a less dramatic way. Just tell Kyle she’s  putting Sutton on blast so she can sit back and enjoy the pile up.


----------



## TC1

Word on the blogs is that Kathy Hilton said a racial slur and a homophobic slur. It was filmed. She send all of Bravo and cast cease and desist. I *think* they are going to frame it into a fight with Kyle instead.
Which is an interesting take considering the next preview eluded to the fact that Sutton said something "damaging" in the conversation with Crystal, before she said "tell me you are one of those people who doesn't see colour"


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

RHOBH feels contrived this season. No one cares about Dorit’s home invasion because the entire cast knows it is faked for the audience. None of these ladies are friends in real life other than maybe Erika and Lisa. They have to make it work for their business venture. Kathy was a good addition until Erika and Lisa tried to stir the homophobic slur incident with Sutton’s assistant.


----------



## kemilia

Swanky said:


> Thank you, actually our DD was home and had gone to sleep early with our dog, they heard nothing.  Luckily.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Dorit kiss Mo's shoulder and it struck me immediately.  VERY odd.  Not odd that PK came there, but odd she kissed Mo.


Wow, I missed the kiss! And whoa--this would be the super best story, I totally agree.


----------



## sgj99

After watching the last episodes I think Dorit & PK’s break-in was staged.  They are such frauds with a history of serious legal issues revolving around money.  And the fact that the robbers intentionally dropped her phone at the gate. That is a red flag to me.


----------



## kemilia

sgj99 said:


> After watching the last episodes I think Dorit & PK’s break-in was staged.  They are such frauds with a history of serious legal issues revolving around money.  And the fact that the robbers intentionally dropped her phone at the gate. That is a red flag to me.


I didn't know I could set up my phone (iphone) to flash, I guess I could research it and figure it out, could be helpful. And again the dry-cry (Amber Heard is doing the dry-cry also)--can Dorito not make tears? When I cry I am a wet/mucus-y mess.


----------



## Mrs.Z

sgj99 said:


> After watching the last episodes I think Dorit & PK’s break-in was staged.  They are such frauds with a history of serious legal issues revolving around money.  And the fact that the robbers intentionally dropped her phone at the gate. That is a red flag to me.


Why is the phone a red flag? A lot of people have the “find my phone” feature on other devices, so she literally could have tracked them if they stole it. 

Did she ever say why her alarm was not on?


----------



## sgj99

Mrs.Z said:


> Why is the phone a red flag? A lot of people have the “find my phone” feature on other devices, so she literally could have tracked them if they stole it.
> 
> Did she ever say why her alarm was not on?


I would think you‘d destroy the phone, take the SIM card out or toss it far away.  But if you just drop it by the gate where your victim can pick it up and use it immediately.  And who wants to lose their phone?

—“and then when you leave you’ll have to take my phone but I still want it so put it by the gate.”


----------



## TC1

Mrs.Z said:


> Why is the phone a red flag? A lot of people have the “find my phone” feature on other devices, so she literally could have tracked them if they stole it.
> 
> Did she ever say why her alarm was not on?


A few pages back someone posted about the alarm not being on. She said something about worrying the kids would set it off (hmm, there is a home feature)
Dorit also said "I begged them not to take my phone" I found that odd. If you have been begging for your life at length with a gun to your head...I don't know that a phone is worth "begging" for. They left it for her by the gate and told her not to get it until she counted to (??)
I would have imagined they would destroy the phone before they let her have it X amount of time later, with the light flashing on it..


----------



## swags

So Crystal never divulged what the dark thing that Sutton said? I stayed awake to see what it was and the last scene was Dorit and her tv therapy which I really have no interest in watching.


----------



## luckylove

With the exception of Dorit's robbery, all of these story lines seem forced and producer driven nonsense to stir the pot and create faux drama that dig's at the other cast mates... Dredging up old pseudo fights to go another round in a new season, Puhlease! It was stupid and boring enough the first time and the leaps of faith one has to make in order to buy into the renewed storylines as plausible?? Bravo, Your audience is generally not that stupid or gullible....


----------



## rockhollow

I agree luckylove, are we really expected to see them rehash old storylines from last year.
I don't know what is up with Crystal? It was a silly storyline last year, and now we have to hear it again.
Her and Sutton seemed to be good, what is this 'dark' secret and why does she not want to say what it is, but wants to talk about it.

The worst part was that ***** Erika trying to insinuate that maybe the victims were lying. As said by Garcelle, that was a  ludicrous statement!
Again, Erika shouldn't even be on the show.


----------



## luckylove

rockhollow said:


> I agree luckylove, are we really expected to see them rehash old storylines from last year.
> I don't know what is up with Crystal? It was a silly storyline last year, and now we have to hear it again.
> Her and Sutton seemed to be good, what is this 'dark' secret and why does she not want to say what it is, but wants to talk about it.
> 
> The worst part was that ***** Erika trying to insinuate that maybe the victims were lying. As said by Garcelle, that was a  ludicrous statement!
> Again, Erika shouldn't even be on the show.



I agree with all of this... and then we also have Kyle repeatedly trying to stir the pot with fake drama again and again like a dog with a bone.... Sure, let's try to stab one another in the back, create unnecessary discord... all to amuse our fans..... SMDH.... Bravo it's time for a reset!


----------



## Tivo

I’m sitting this season out so far. I don’t like Dorit and I’m annoyed Erika is still on the show. My only curiosity is what goes down with Kathy and Kyle.


----------



## TC1

It's so obvious this season that anytime there is a lull..Kyle (prod, prod) brings up something dramatic out of left field. 
The only thing I have ever agreed with Erika on is when she said that if you are given the terms "said something dark and damaging" you will automatically think the worst. I personally think if Sutton said something off base, it would have aired.


----------



## Mrs.Z

What an annoying episode, Crystal is insufferable!  Your story line cannot be based on something “dark” that someone said but you refuse to disclose.  

Erika should not be on the show bc she is involved in litigation.  I think her comment about the “victims” lying was more about legally saving her own butt.  Everyone has to prove their case and she can’t be on a television show where she seems to admit the victims claims are true, how would she know, she would implicate herself. 

I fast forwarded through the Dorit therapy session, unwatchable.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Just catching up now. Harry’s birthday party felt so forced and awkward.


----------



## elle-mo

I don’t think I would eat anything prepared by Kyle. I have a feeling her undisciplined dogs grab food she is prepping and she just rinses it off.  I don’t even allow my cat’s on the counter.  Ugh.


----------



## andral5

elle-mo said:


> I don’t think I would eat anything prepared by Kyle. I have a feeling her undisciplined dogs grab food she is prepping and she just rinses it off.  I don’t even allow my cat’s on the counter.  Ugh.


Oooh yeaaaaah! I’d die just thinking of that!


----------



## castortroy666

Chanel4Eva said:


> Just catching up now. Harry’s birthday party felt so forced and awkward.


Rinna wants to parade her 70 year old trophy husband as often as she can.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I forgot the new season is back on! I came in here to see if ya’ll were discussing the tea that Rinna is spilling on her IG page.


----------



## Mrs.Z

meluvs2shop said:


> I forgot the new season is back on! I came in here to see if ya’ll were discussing the tea that Rinna is spilling on her IG page.


I haven’t seen it, I did see Kelly Dodd accuse Harry of being gay, but Kelly Dodd is a hot mess.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The storyline at this pace is not entertaining & has lost its lustre. These women are a sad scenario
with their drama, back stabbing, racial insinuations.. not entertaining for me anymore.


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> I forgot the new season is back on! I came in here to see if ya’ll were discussing the tea that Rinna is spilling on her IG page.


I follow the IG account that originally posted about the guy Kathy paid to post crap about Rinna and her personal phone number! They were at the MTV awards last night when all of this came out. Bethenny Frankel posted something and deleted it too.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Why on earth was Teddi with the ladies at the MTV Movie and TV Awards this weekend? She was already in an episode this season also. Please tell me they aren’t planning on bringing her back 
Or she just needs a life…


----------



## luckylove

Chanel4Eva said:


> Why on earth was Teddi with the ladies at the MTV Movie and TV Awards this weekend? She was already in an episode this season also. Please tell me they aren’t planning on bringing her back
> Or she just needs a life…



I hope she is not returning... she is absolutely insufferable and unwatchable IMHO.


----------



## lulilu

Teddi is so thirsty.  And agree insufferable and unwatchable.


----------



## TC1

Teddi would show up to the opening of an envelope


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Teddi would show up to the opening of an envelope


I read that Teddi and some of the cast really want her back. Blah. I think she’s worse than any current cast member besides Erika. I’m ashamed to admit, I’d rather watch Erika over Teddi.
The best part of Rinna was Lois. At least she passed with her loved ones beside her and her family was blessed to have her for so long.


----------



## lulilu

I may be imagining it, but I think I remember when Rinna took her daughters to visit her parents for the first time in years.  (Remember her warning them that they were about to see a lot of "chub chubs" in her home town?)  They did not have a close loving relationship IIRC.  Maybe it had to do with her dad?  IDK  But recently, she and Lois became close after Lois became a fan favorite.  Am I dreaming?


----------



## kemilia

Garcelle is the only tolerable person on this season, a voice of reason. I love the gold eyeshadow she wears during her interviews too, she is so lovely.

Crystal is awful, that smirk--yeesh. 

Kyle and her dogs-- wouldn't eat anything at that house either. 

Dorit and her therapy (don't believe a word that comes out of her blown up mouth). 

Cannot stand Diana--"oh I am so rich, oh I used to not have any money but now I am so rich I have a team of people travel ahead of me so they can prepare my room and line up all my over-priced baseball caps on the shelf in the closet that doesn't have a space for my long dresses oh I am so rich". Oh, and the Bentley doesn't have a decent GPS system--I will remember next time I go car shopping.

Erika is Erika at this point, trying to hold on to anything vaguely enjoyable while she still can. 

Lois was wonderful, Rinna was very lucky to have her and for as long as she did. I got teary, it reminded me of when my own mother went into hospice--we were never close--but when the hospice nurses said not give any food or liquid, that absolutely killed me. I really felt for Rinna.

Sutton--while I applaud her for not seeming to have any PS that is obvious, her lips don't work with that matte red lipstick, she needs a whole makeup update. And my BF asked what that big chain necklace was about, he assumed it was encrusted with diamonds, I said "you are probably right".

As for the "dark" issue/comment--I must have either missed an episode or slept through it. All along I thought this had something to do with Sutton walking in on her with that coat or blazer and HORRORS--Crystal had no clothes on. But Crystal is referring to some comment Sutton made about kids being in a hot tub--black kid, white kid, Chinese kid and Crystal sneering "are you going to be the one that says you don't see color?". I still don't see the darkness, it is all made up, IMO. And I am so tired of that comment too--so she backhandedly calls Sutton a lying racist without saying the words. Maybe I missed even more but I guess I zone out from time to time.


----------



## kemilia

lulilu said:


> I may be imagining it, but I think I remember when Rinna took her daughters to visit her parents for the first time in years.  (Remember her warning them that they were about to see a lot of "chub chubs" in her home town?)  They did not have a close loving relationship IIRC.  Maybe it had to do with her dad?  IDK  But recently, she and Lois became close after Lois became a fan favorite.  Am I dreaming?


I do kinda remember that trip, the chub-chub comment stuck out. Lois was a real firecracker, I felt Rinna got some of that from her.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> I may be imagining it, but I think I remember when Rinna took her daughters to visit her parents for the first time in years.  (Remember her warning them that they were about to see a lot of "chub chubs" in her home town?)  They did not have a close loving relationship IIRC.  Maybe it had to do with her dad?  IDK  But recently, she and Lois became close after Lois became a fan favorite.  Am I dreaming?


The chub chubs comment made me dislike the Hamlin brats forever more.
I seem to remember a sister or half sister of Rinnas but it’s been so long and I don’t like Rinna so I don’t remember.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> I may be imagining it, but I think I remember when Rinna took her daughters to visit her parents for the first time in years.  (Remember her warning them that they were about to see a lot of "chub chubs" in her home town?)  They did not have a close loving relationship IIRC.  Maybe it had to do with her dad?  IDK  But recently, she and Lois became close after Lois became a fan favorite.  Am I dreaming?


I think it was after (her dad?) passed away that Lois and Lisa became close. I don't know if Lois was married to Rinna's dad or had another partner...but I don't think Rinna had much to do with her mom until he passed.


----------



## TC1

Sutton said her kids had their friends of other races over for pool parties and THAT'S what had been this cloak and dagger "dark and damaging" comment??? Sheesh, Crystal really must have been hurting for a story line this season if this had to last 3 episodes.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Crystal was on WWHL and said it wasn't that comment it was some other comment Sutton said.  At this point, whatever…but I'm still watching this season.


----------



## SouthTampa

kemilia said:


> I do kinda remember that trip, the chub-chub comment stuck out. Lois was a real firecracker, I felt Rinna got some of that from her.


I will never forget Lois ordering french toast at a brunch with the ladies.   The look of horror on their faces was priceless.


----------



## rockhollow

For goodness sake, do these ladies have nothing better to talk about than continually going over and over this 'Sutton's dark comment.'
And then to find out it was something Sutton said about having her daughter's multi-raced friends in the hot tub.
And worst, it was something that was said over a year ago, and now Crystal is again bringing it up!
Crystal is looking for a storyline, and this old one is just foolish.
Again, I want to watch the housewife show to be entertained and see how others live, not to be yet again schooled in what is the current correct way to speak about race.

It was sad to hear about Lois. It was refreshing to see Rinna show some real feelings about her love for her mother.

I just can't listen to Dorit's scenes. I want to be sympathetic to her, but just don't know if I believe her, and a home invasion is such a frightening topic and I don't like that it seems like she is using it for a storyline.


----------



## rockhollow




----------



## sgj99

I remember the “chub chub.”  One of the spoiled entitled Hamlin girls made it while Rinna was driving them through town.


----------



## bagshopr

So Crystal and Sutton seemed chummy and professed to be in a good place in the season opener... but in reality Crystal is still traumatized by a dark comment that Sutton made over a year ago. It is so traumatizing that she can not say it out loud. 
Get a life, Crystal. And develop an interesting storyline.


----------



## luckylove

bagshopr said:


> So Crystal and Sutton seemed chummy and professed to be in a good place in the season opener... but in reality Crystal is still traumatized by a dark comment that Sutton made over a year ago. It is so traumatizing that she can not say it out loud.
> Get a life, Crystal. And develop an interesting storyline.



And therein lies the problem.... I am quite sure each one of them "has a life" complete with real "skeletons in the closet", joys, traumas  triumphs and gossip and drool worthy wardrobes etc...Rather than offer up the real deal of the real lives, Bravo deigns to serve up mostly faux producer driven drama that most of the audience is rather fed up with......


----------



## baghagg

Lisa Rinna was discussing her half sister's addiction issues (and ultimate death caused by addiction) while on vacation during the Amsterdam trip several season ago.  They had the same father; apparently he was married before Lois, and her half sister was quite a bit older than Lisa.  It was revealed during the Kim Richards fight.  I don't remember Lisa stating that she was not close to her own mother, but they were residing in different states for Lisa's whole adult life, BC (before computers, cell phones, Internet, etc) so it makes sense..


----------



## LemonDrop

Is Erika’s pink LV see through tote real?


----------



## 336

LemonDrop said:


> Is Erika’s pink LV see through tote real?


It's from FW2019 and they came in a few different colours


----------



## LemonDrop

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 5422144


They could have strangled her. Used a knife from the kitchen and killed her. Hit her in the head with a blunt object. Punched her in the face multiple times.

I find it distrusting that this person says the “story isn’t adding up” because the LAPD didn’t mention weapons. And the time stamp on the home monitoring system is off.

maybe I’m a sucker but I feel sorry for Dorit and would need a lot more to think her story isn’t adding up.


----------



## kemilia

LemonDrop said:


> They could have strangled her. Used a knife from the kitchen and killed her. Hit her in the head with a blunt object. Punched her in the face multiple times.
> 
> I find it distrusting that this person says the “story isn’t adding up” because the LAPD didn’t mention weapons. And the time stamp on the home monitoring system is off.
> 
> maybe I’m a sucker but I feel sorry for Dorit and would need a lot more to think her story isn’t adding up.


The "no weapons in the PD report" part is definitely interesting. I've never been robbed, thankfully, but I think the insurance company would need all the info, especially about a gun being used, to deal with any claims that would be filed.

Dorito said (I listened closely for once) "they held a gun to/on me". Not specifically her head which I think I've heard the others say. Something may have happened but to not have an alarm system when you have (notice I did not say "own" because I doubt she owns much of the stuff she wears) so many $$$ items seems super suspect IMO. And especially for their own (and children's) personal safety.


----------



## millivanilli

Just watching it and skipping the recap of the EMDR part - and feeling a little bit guilty, bc. I am annoyed by it and shouldn't be, right?

Edit:ok, skipped over the " dark" thing, too. So I am double un-empathetic,it's ok.


----------



## millivanilli

ah, ok, now we finally found out what was said

To be honest, in the circles I run, it would be considered "problematic", too.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I can’t imagine how much it costs to have Armani and Fendi do your house…


----------



## haute okole

millivanilli said:


> ah, ok, now we finally found out what was said
> 
> To be honest, in the circles I run, it would be considered "problematic", too.



I don’t know if this is true, but this is what is going around on Twitter about Sutton.  Problematic especially if Sutton labeled someone Chinese when they are not.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Mistakenly calling someone Chinese is racist?


----------



## bisousx

^it can be more than an ignorant mistake if that girl is her daughter’s best friend and Sutton still could not be bothered to differentiate between Chinese and Korean. Rude and ignorant at best and racist at worst. But we aren’t getting a full picture and Crystal is no help with her refusal to talk about the conversation.

FWIW, I found Sutton‘s hot tub story awkward. Gave me “I welcome all the colored children here” vibes. It would’ve been nice to air the entire convo so we can judge.

On another note - Just read that Denise and Charlie Sheen’s teen daughter just joined OnlyFans to launch an adult entertainment business


----------



## Mrs.Z

Crystal refusing to say “the dark comment”, is absurd.  She is comfortable with this veil of hate/racism hanging over Sutton bc Crystal is a miserable hateful person.  She’s ruining the show.  

This teenager chiming in with her own VAGUE allegations of racism is similarly inappropriate.  

Agree that Sutton’s pool party comments were awkward.


----------



## swags

Mrs.Z said:


> Crystal refusing to say “the dark comment”, is absurd.  She is comfortable with this veil of hate/racism hanging over Sutton bc Crystal is a miserable hateful person.  She’s ruining the show.
> 
> This teenager chiming in with her own VAGUE allegations of racism is similarly inappropriate.
> 
> Agree that Sutton’s pool party comments were awkward.


Yes I don’t watch Real Housewives to get an insight on their awareness or lack of.
I heard season one is on Bravo during the day tomorrow including the dinner party from hell. I could go for some LVP and morally corrupt entertainment.


----------



## lulilu

baghagg said:


> Lisa Rinna was discussing her half sister's addiction issues (and ultimate death caused by addiction) while on vacation during the Amsterdam trip several season ago.  They had the same father; apparently he was married before Lois, and her half sister was quite a bit older than Lisa.  It was revealed during the Kim Richards fight.  I don't remember Lisa stating that she was not close to her own mother, but they were residing in different states for Lisa's whole adult life, BC (before computers, cell phones, Internet, etc) so it makes sense..


It is my recollection that Lisa didn't see her mother much at all.  Then, when Lois was filmed and was a hit, she became close to her. Sorry, I don't believe Lisa has an honest bone in her body and will do anything, including reunite with her mother and pretend they are close, for a storyline.


----------



## millivanilli

Mrs.Z said:


> Mistakenly calling someone Chinese is racist?



I guess, according to the fact, that I am based in Germany, we became a little bit more sensitive regarding racism, bc  we really have a very dark past in terms of racism. That means that actually most people are extremely careful not to repeat the mistakes of their forefathers - except for a few complete morons.  Calling someone Chinese: That depends on the context in which this statement was made. Normally, one relies in Germany on the fact that the nationality - if it is relevant (!) - is mentioned correctly. If my daughter had a friend and I called him or her Chinese, I would have to expect questions about where exactly this person comes from. And: Such a statement would only be accepted if the nationality is really important - and to be honest I actually can't think of a situation where this would be the case- perhaps if the friend teaches Chinese writings or translates something...?. If, on the other hand, I were to refer to nationality in order to create the impression that I am not racist, this would be a massive no-go in our country, or rather in the social circles  in which I run. People would be quite irritated about my statements. And: to assign someone to the next best Asian country simply because of their appearance would be bordering on racism for us.

As an example, I can say that it makes the people around me angry every time someones says "he or she comes from Africa". This is a statement that is immediately interpreted as a lack of education and you'll face a classic German schoolmaster unit - you are informed pretty quickly that Africa is not a COUNTRY, followed by another unit where the topic " if a person lives in Germany, works in Germany and speaks German fluent he or she is considered German" is... discussed.

But that is not the problem I have with Sutton's statement. I found this "my white child" highly irritating and the caesura that came with it. Considering that we are dealing with someone who, by her own admission, "doesn't see colors," it was surprising how accurately she was able to assign nationalities. I do not know the nationality of any of my daughter's friends. I would not ask even in 100 years, because that is also considered insulting. (see: "if a person lives in Germany, works in Germany and speaks German fluent he or she is considered German"). We tend to wait till the other person brings his or her nationality up. In this case we tend to ask 1.0000000 and 3 questions, that's for sure. But up until that point nobody who considers himself educated and well-behaved would ever ask that " so.... where are you from???" question or would expect a German city or area to be named. Example: At the beginning of the school year, a new student joined my daughter's class. Until today, no one has asked where he comes from, although he himself jokes that he is the prototype of his people. When my daughter tells this at home, I don't understand the joke - bc.  I don't know WHICH people. Do I ask? HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haute okole

Mrs.Z said:


> Mistakenly calling someone Chinese is racist?


Apparently to this young Korean girl, it is.  The real question is, Is white privilege racist?  I think this is Crystal’s storyline.  She thinks white privilege is racist, while others may think it is just ignorance and a teachable situation.


----------



## bisousx

When you’re in high school, you spend a lot of time with your friends in their homes with their families. I was almost an adopted daughter for many of my friends’ parents and they knew me well, vice versa.

Let’s say this girl was indeed Sutton’s daughter’s BFF. If it were me, I would be insulted to be mislabeled as from a culture she knows damn well I am not from. And while trying to demonstrate how open-minded and multicultural she is. 

Crystal is annoying me also. She says that she was on the fence about going on RHOBH and ultimately joined the show to represent Asians. Well then represent! If you heard something problematic come from Sutton, spill the beans in its entirety and fight for what you believe in. Don’t sit there and cry about safe spaces.


----------



## Mrs.Z

bisousx said:


> Crystal is annoying me also. She says that she was on the fence about going on RHOBH and ultimately joined the show to represent Asians. Well then represent! If you heard something problematic come from Sutton, spill the beans in its entirety and fight for what you believe in. Don’t sit there and cry about safe spaces.


Exactly…and same with the kid on Tik Tok, vague allegations of racism are defamatory …if you really believe your friend of five years Mother is a horrible racist then spill it, otherwise go away.


----------



## haute okole

Mrs.Z said:


> Exactly…and same with the kid on Tik Tok, vague allegations of racism are defamatory …if you really believe your friend of five years Mother is a horrible racist then spill it, otherwise go away.


She did spill it, in no uncertain terms, and did not hide her identity.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> She did spill it, in no uncertain terms, and did not hide her identity.



I need to get on Twitter! Did the girl mention any other examples about Sutton during the time she was friends with her daughter?


----------



## Mrs.Z

haute okole said:


> She did spill it, in no uncertain terms, and did not hide her identity.


what did she spill, she called her a racist with no backstory? and was she insinuating Sutton was talking about her on the show, like her kid only has one Asian friend?


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> I need to get on Twitter! Did the girl mention any other examples about Sutton during the time she was friends with her daughter?


Hahaha!  Sutton is on a ROLL!


----------



## bisousx

I suspect Erika is behind Sutton’s vague racist insinuation storyline. Andy loves Erika and I feel like she made it clear that in order to return, the tables must be turned onto Sutton this season.


----------



## Coco.lover

people these days are offended with everything. 


Mrs.Z said:


> Mistakenly calling someone Chinese is racist?


----------



## TC1

Kyle was on WWHL last night and Andy asked her how she was feeling after her breast reduction surgery. LOL no one knew...so she said "thanks for outing me, no one knew"  She had posted on her IG that she was in bed because she "hurt her back" and she was recovering. A read a few posts that picked up that was probably code for plastic surgery.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Erika cannot be happy about this


----------



## Miarta

millivanilli said:


> I guess, according to the fact, that I am based in Germany, we became a little bit more sensitive regarding racism, bc  we really have a very dark past in terms of racism. That means that actually most people are extremely careful not to repeat the mistakes of their forefathers - except for a few complete morons.  Calling someone Chinese: That depends on the context in which this statement was made. Normally, one relies in Germany on the fact that the nationality - if it is relevant (!) - is mentioned correctly. If my daughter had a friend and I called him or her Chinese, I would have to expect questions about where exactly this person comes from. And: Such a statement would only be accepted if the nationality is really important - and to be honest I actually can't think of a situation where this would be the case- perhaps if the friend teaches Chinese writings or translates something...?. If, on the other hand, I were to refer to nationality in order to create the impression that I am not racist, this would be a massive no-go in our country, or rather in the social circles  in which I run. People would be quite irritated about my statements. And: to assign someone to the next best Asian country simply because of their appearance would be bordering on racism for us.
> 
> As an example, I can say that it makes the people around me angry every time someones says "he or she comes from Africa". This is a statement that is immediately interpreted as a lack of education and you'll face a classic German schoolmaster unit - you are informed pretty quickly that Africa is not a COUNTRY, followed by another unit where the topic " if a person lives in Germany, works in Germany and speaks German fluent he or she is considered German" is... discussed.
> 
> But that is not the problem I have with Sutton's statement. I found this "my white child" highly irritating and the caesura that came with it. Considering that we are dealing with someone who, by her own admission, "doesn't see colors," it was surprising how accurately she was able to assign nationalities. I do not know the nationality of any of my daughter's friends. I would not ask even in 100 years, because that is also considered insulting. (see: "if a person lives in Germany, works in Germany and speaks German fluent he or she is considered German"). We tend to wait till the other person brings his or her nationality up. In this case we tend to ask 1.0000000 and 3 questions, that's for sure. But up until that point nobody who considersved  himself educated and well-behaved would ever ask that " so.... where are you from???" question or would expect a German city or area to be named. Example: At the beginning of the school year, a new student joined my daughter's class. Until today, no one has asked where he comes from, although he himself jokes that he is the prototype of his people. When my daughter tells this at home, I don't understand the joke - bc.  I don't know WHICH people. Do I ask? HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lived in Germany and moved to US, looong time ago. Remember first day like it was yesterday. Remember that feeling that I finally arrived HOME!  What you present Germans to be is a far cry from what I experienced living there. We can but I don’t want to go into details but let me just say that I have been asked many inappropriate questions and made to feel less then on a daily. That said, moving here is the best thing that ever happened to me.  One of first thing that I learned was that everyone asks where you from and what is your ancestry. It’s just a question with no hidden agenda and I have never ever been made to feel less then.  I raised 3 boys and had many many children in my house over the years. I can’t imagine someone (my children’s friends) coming over and not knowing basics about them, parents included. Actually, made some life long friends out of my children friends parents. And yes, we quickly learned our nationalities and immensely enjoyed different customs,  cuisines, music………People’s education and status is something that is not spoken of unless job related or deeper convo going on. Everyone mixes together and values each other’s for what each brings to the table… and we all bring something different but equal in value. I feel that people are far more casual relaxed and inclusive than what you are used to. The housewives are not the norm of our … reality. So, when and if you come over expect someone to ask where you from and may even try couple German words and is all  good natured and meant to offend.One can hope that small talk can be just that, small talk! No hidden agendas without underlining issues and searches for nonexistent putdowns. Old people always said that one accuses you of what they are guilty of …


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> Kyle was on WWHL last night and Andy asked her how she was feeling after her breast reduction surgery. LOL no one knew...so she said "thanks for outing me, no one knew"  She had posted on her IG that she was in bed because she "hurt her back" and she was recovering. A read a few posts that picked up that was probably code for plastic surgery.


She just wrote that she never had her boobs done (before this reduction), never had a facelift, etc but everyone thinks she did and she's so honest she would tell you!

Kyle looks nothing like her original self, nothing at all, has she told us why?  lol


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> She just wrote that she never had her boobs done (before this reduction), never had a facelift, etc but everyone thinks she did and she's so honest she would tell you!
> 
> Kyle looks nothing like her original self, nothing at all, has she told us why?  lol


I thought it was so funny when she told Andy that she wouldn't lie about what she's had done    girl you lied LAST WEEK when you said you were in bed because of a back injury. She's clearly had work done..including body contouring and lipo.


----------



## millivanilli

Miarta said:


> lived in Germany and moved to US, looong time ago. Remember first day like it was yesterday. Remember that feeling that I finally arrived HOME!  What you present Germans to be is a far cry from what I experienced living there. We can but I don’t want to go into details but let me just say that I have been asked many inappropriate questions and made to feel less then on a daily. That said, moving here is the best thing that ever happened to me.  One of first thing that I learned was that everyone asks where you from and what is your ancestry. It’s just a question with no hidden agenda and I have never ever been made to feel less then.  I raised 3 boys and had many many children in my house over the years. I can’t imagine someone (my children’s friends) coming over and not knowing basics about them, parents included. Actually, made some life long friends out of my children friends parents. And yes, we quickly learned our nationalities and immensely enjoyed different customs,  cuisines, music………People’s education and status is something that is not spoken of unless job related or deeper convo going on. Everyone mixes together and values each other’s for what each brings to the table… and we all bring something different but equal in value. I feel that people are far more casual relaxed and inclusive than what you are used to. The housewives are not the norm of our … reality. So, when and if you come over expect someone to ask where you from and may even try couple German words and is all  good natured and meant to offend.One can hope that small talk can be just that, small talk! No hidden agendas without underlining issues and searches for nonexistent putdowns. Old people always said that one accuses you of what they are guilty of …


well, I am happy that you found a place you are feeling at home - if that refers to the US and not to your time in Germany, in which case I'd be sorry that you are obviously left that place. However: tempores mutantur et nos mutamur con illis  We are pretty woke now. Can be discussed, but would be OT.


----------



## millivanilli

Jayne1 said:


> She just wrote that she never had her boobs done (before this reduction), never had a facelift, etc but everyone thinks she did and she's so honest she would tell you!
> 
> Kyle looks nothing like her original self, nothing at all, has she told us why?  lol


perhaps she considered fillers and botox as "not done anything"? Don't know what one can achieve with Fillers / Botox, though.


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> I thought it was so funny when she told Andy that she wouldn't lie about what she's had done    girl you lied LAST WEEK when you said you were in bed because of a back injury. She's clearly had work done..including body contouring and lipo.


She’s admitted to things in the past, the nose jobs, lipo etc.  It’s all so common anymore, who cares.  I would be fine if she cut her hair a little bit and showed a little less boob!


----------



## TC1

Mrs.Z said:


> She’s admitted to things in the past, the nose jobs, lipo etc.  It’s all so common anymore, who cares.  I would be fine if she cut her hair a little bit and showed a little less boob!


The nose job after it was "bumped on the set of Hallowe'en"?? that wasn't the first one..but yes she admitted she had it fixed after that "incident"


----------



## rockhollow

I think Crystal is trying to be a victim with all this crying. And of course, Evil Erika is right there because it is being aimed at Sutton - she's not forgotten the things Sutton was saying about her, and want to see her go down at any opportunity.
I think that Crystal was hoping all the other ladies would rally around her, but that's only happening with part of the group.

And what was up with Diana(sp?) with the crying? I also think she was trying to deflect - she didn't want them talking about her book and the controversy over it.
She keeps telling us how together she is and don't care of worry about what other people say, and then is in tears cause Sutton hurt her feelings.
But to give her a bit of credit if she is taking medication for IVF, that has to make your emotions have a life of their own.

Not looking forward to next week if it's all about a drunk/drugged Erika.


----------



## bisousx

I cannot with Crystal crying through 3 margaritas 

Love Diana. Sutton and her crazy eyes / finger pointing at Diana


----------



## Mrs.Z

Well Kyle just said on pagesix.com that Crystal flat out lied, there was no dark thing and last night that she was trying to play victim.  Will we ever get details on the 14 friends that dropped Crystal, that’s kind of a lot, I heard Teddi might be one of those friends.  

Diana is probably on the verge of menopause and trying to have a baby ?  So yes, hormones have to be off! Why give ridiculous allegations about the book such power over you?  

Erika is just a miserable thug, cannot stand her.


----------



## Miarta

millivanilli said:


> well, I am happy that you found a place you are feeling at home - if that refers to the US and not to your time in Germany, in which case I'd be sorry that you are obviously left that place. However: tempores mutantur et nos mutamur con illis  We are pretty woke now. Can be discussed, but would be OT.


Bene dicis.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Mrs.Z said:


> Well Kyle just said on pagesix.com that Crystal flat out lied, there was no dark thing and last night that she was trying to play victim.  Will we ever get details on the 14 friends that dropped Crystal, that’s kind of a lot, I heard Teddi might be one of those friends.
> 
> Diana is probably on the verge of menopause and trying to have a baby ?  So yes, hormones have to be off! Why give ridiculous allegations about the book such power over you?
> 
> Erika is just a miserable thug, cannot stand her.


So over Erika. I can’t believe we still have to endure her bs.
Something in Crystal that’s off. Not shocked that she lost a bunch of friends.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Kyle was on WWHL last night and Andy asked her how she was feeling after her breast reduction surgery. LOL no one knew...so she said "thanks for outing me, no one knew"  She had posted on her IG that she was in bed because she "hurt her back" and she was recovering. A read a few posts that picked up that was probably code for plastic surgery.


I think the "mistake" wasn't a mistake at all.  Kyle is an attention whore.  Any attention is good attention.


----------



## zooba

Finally caught up on episodes. Still ff through quite a bit and I am underwhelmed. Did love seeing the glam squads for the various ladies.  Did they show Kyle's?  It seems to be lulling me to sleep so I miss so much of the episodes.

And yes, all attention is good for Kyle- will be seeing a BooB reveal soon


----------



## TC1

So, I went into my Hayu last night to watch the Kyle episode of WWHL. They cut out the part where Andy asks her about the surgery!! LOLLLL. I noticed when she stood up to do the ShotSki that she was really tiny around the waist..so a bit of lipo must have happened as well.


----------



## KellyObsessed

When your boobs are smaller your waist looks smaller too.    I have a friend that has had TWO (no kidding) breast reductions.   Even though her weight more or less remained the same, her entire body looked slimmer.      Large breasts make some people look fat.
ETA : I'm not fat-shaming.    I look like I'm pregnant in round-neck tops, as my boobs make me look so matronly.


----------



## millivanilli

KellyObsessed said:


> When your boobs are smaller your waist looks smaller too.    I have a friend that has had TWO (no kidding) breast reductions.   Even though her weight more or less remained the same, her entire body looked slimmer.      Large breasts make some people look fat.
> ETA : I'm not fat-shaming.    I look like I'm pregnant in round-neck tops, as my boobs make me look so matronly.


me, too.

I tend to wear minimizer because of that.


----------



## sgj99

KellyObsessed said:


> When your boobs are smaller your waist looks smaller too.    I have a friend that has had TWO (no kidding) breast reductions.   Even though her weight more or less remained the same, her entire body looked slimmer.      Large breasts make some people look fat.
> ETA : I'm not fat-shaming.    I look like I'm pregnant in round-neck tops, as my boobs make me look so matronly.


Isn’t Kyle kind of short?  That doesn’t help the illusion either.


----------



## lulilu

KellyObsessed said:


> When your boobs are smaller your waist looks smaller too.    I have a friend that has had TWO (no kidding) breast reductions.   Even though her weight more or less remained the same, her entire body looked slimmer.      Large breasts make some people look fat.
> ETA : I'm not fat-shaming.    I look like I'm pregnant in round-neck tops, as my boobs make me look so matronly.


I have always said that.  IDK why some women get giant implants when it makes otherwise slim women look fat as all get out.


----------



## zooba

Actually watched last nights episode live.  Is Sutton's frantic behavior part of production asking her to repeat something to make it BIGGER/BETTER?  Overall Meh and still questioning myself on why I watch the show.  Can troll through instagram to see beautiful things and lifestyles.  It's a sad statement when you are more likeable when you are sleeping because of your alcohol/antidepressant interactions, cough Erika.

Saw WWHL last night as well- Kyle's dress was flattering on the hips but not on her trunk.  Fellow short person she needs to embrace her body type and dress to suit it.  Plus being bowlegged makes it harder


----------



## TC1

Diana's constant lip licking is distracting..and her eyes dart around. Like she's medicated...legally or otherwise.


----------



## TC1

Just read that Mauricio and the girls are going to be on a Netflix series called "Buying Beverly Hills" so perhaps this will be Kyle's last season of stirring up fake drama on RH, now that she has her family set up on their own show.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Diana is soo boring. 
Just as boring as this last episode


----------



## TC1

Everyone trying to prod Erika awake from her drunken stupor to have something entertaining to film. Really? That's the best these people can do? Snoozefest
When Erika's body make up ruins the couch cushion, you could tell they almost said "Meh, Bravo will pay for it" then realized they shouldn't


----------



## rockhollow

I sure don't find Diana entertaining on the show - she really isn't a good fit.
If she is so rich and famous, why does she want to be on this housewife show?
I just find her annoying and not interesting at all.

I just don't trust Erika - I think she was playing up how drunk/stoned she was - is she hoping we will have sympathy for her? Not likely!
And her analogy about the Dr's wife was stupid. She knew that her and Tom were living off victims funds and was ok with it until they got caught.


----------



## andral5

rockhollow said:


> I sure don't find Diana entertaining on the show - she really isn't a good fit.
> If she is so rich and famous, why does she want to be on this housewife show?
> I just find her annoying and not interesting at all.
> 
> I just don't trust Erika - I think she was playing up how drunk/stoned she was - is she hoping we will have sympathy for her? Not likely!
> And her analogy about the Dr's wife was stupid. She knew that her and Tom were living off victims funds and was ok with it until they got caught.


She just finds whatever “explanations” suit her at that moment. She’s a fraud and hopefully will pay for that. And, as someone else posted, I cannot stand her! Never did.


----------



## chowlover2

It looks like we have splits and hair helicopters from Kyle next week. I for one have not missed them.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> I sure don't find Diana entertaining on the show - she really isn't a good fit.
> If she is so rich and famous, why does she want to be on this housewife show?
> I just find her annoying and not interesting at all.
> 
> I just don't trust Erika - I think she was playing up how drunk/stoned she was - is she hoping we will have sympathy for her? Not likely!
> And her analogy about the Dr's wife was stupid. She knew that her and Tom were living off victims funds and was ok with it until they got caught.


I can’t imagine being one of the victims or family members. Seeing her on this show would have to be a big f you to these people.
Diana is not coming off good at all.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I agree Erika's Dr.'s wife analogy was stupid.      If a doctor's wife knows her Dr. husband is willfully and intentionally causing his patients harm to fund his lifestyle, and turns a blind eye, I would consider her an accessory.


----------



## purseinsanity

Well I'm caught up through Episode 4, and it's pretty sad when the highlights for me are, yet again, the images I get of La Quinta and Palm Desert.
I've seen Kyle's store in person, and putting it nicely, it's embarrassing.  It looks like it was thrown together quite cheaply and I've never seen anyone shopping in there, except for a few RHOBH fans that go in out of curiosity and leave empty handed.  Granted, I don't live there any more and only go to visit my parents, but it's been the same every time I go around The Gardens at different times of the day, but I'll give her the benefit of the doubt.
Crystal is BORING.  Her explanation for why the work "Dark" isn't that big a deal is pathetic.  "It's one syllable"?  Really?  So is the "see you next Tuesday" word and it's a pretty jarring word to call someone.  There are many other examples of one syllable words that pack a punch.  I think she mentioned she had a tiger mom, so I'm sure her command of the English language is strong, and she knows damn well what she's doing.  Horrible story line, BTW Bravo.
Is this going to be the year of Sutton Gate and Robbery Gate?  Sigh.  Can I also just say that seeing Teddy on screen gave me hives?  I really hope she doesn't get back on the show.
Diana was cleaning toilets when she met her rich husband??  How does that work exactly?  You're dirt poor, not a penny to your name, cleaning toilets and BAM you're married to one of the richest financiers in the world?  MmmmKay.  I think we're missing a few dots along the way.  Was she an escort?  A yacht girl?  Sugar baby??  What exactly?  WTF wears 5 gaudy Cartier rings at the same time then lectures others on being embarrassing and gauche?


----------



## bisbee

I had to Google Diana…I wondered what led to her claim to fame.  Her philanthropy is impressive…but she is so boring and boastful.  I don’t like her at all.


----------



## absolutpink

purseinsanity said:


> Well I'm caught up through Episode 4, and it's pretty sad when the highlights for me are, yet again, the images I get of La Quinta and Palm Desert.
> I've seen Kyle's store in person, and putting it nicely, it's embarrassing.  It looks like it was thrown together quite cheaply and I've never seen anyone shopping in there, except for a few RHOBH fans that go in out of curiosity and leave empty handed.  Granted, I don't live there any more and only go to visit my parents, but it's been the same every time I go around The Gardens at different times of the day, but I'll give her the benefit of the doubt.



Agreed regarding Kyle’s store. I was there last month and thought it looked like a temporary pop up.


----------



## purseinsanity

absolutpink said:


> Agreed regarding Kyle’s store. I was there last month and thought it looked like a temporary pop up.


Yep.  Even the signage is crappy.


----------



## bagshopr

bisbee said:


> I had to Google Diana…I wondered what led to her claim to fame.  Her philanthropy is impressive…but she is so boring and boastful.  I don’t like her at all.


She seems to look down on all the other ladies and their activities. I don't think she is trying to fit in with the group.


----------



## absolutpink

purseinsanity said:


> Yep.  Even the signage is crappy.



My husband was asking why she printed her signage from Microsoft Word


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Diana's constant lip licking is distracting..and her eyes dart around. Like she's medicated...legally or otherwise.


All caught up!  
She reminds me of a lizard with that tongue constantly coming out.  I don't really understand what she has to gain by coming on this show?


----------



## lulilu

She offers nothing to the show, but on the last show's promo, she said she would be the show's villian.  smh  I guess with Erika out of her mind with drugs and booze, they need someone sharper.  Erika looks awful -- so bloated that she wears giant shirts as dresses and covers up bathing suits etc.


----------



## earthygirl

lulilu said:


> She offers nothing to the show, but on the last show's promo, she said she would be the show's villian.  smh  I guess with Erika out of her mind with drugs and booze, they need someone sharper.  Erika looks awful -- so bloated that she wears giant shirts as dresses and covers up bathing suits etc.


I know..you would think her creative director, Lil Mikey, would do a better job of styling her but instead we get her version of leisure wear in every episode!


----------



## earthygirl

absolutpink said:


> My husband was asking why she printed her signage from Microsoft Word



Husbands say the funniest things! I wish Bravo had the husbands do the interviews...would make for much more entertainment!


----------



## luckylove

earthygirl said:


> I know..you would think her creative director, Lil Mikey, would do a better job of styling her but instead we get her version of leisure wear in every episode!



Yes! Sometimes her casual wear makes her look like a retired shuffleboard queen! Such bizarre extremes in her wardrobe!


----------



## millivanilli

purseinsanity said:


> Well I'm caught up through Episode 4, and it's pretty sad when the highlights for me are, yet again, the images I get of La Quinta and Palm Desert.
> I've seen Kyle's store in person, and putting it nicely, it's embarrassing.  It looks like it was thrown together quite cheaply and I've never seen anyone shopping in there, except for a few RHOBH fans that go in out of curiosity and leave empty handed.  Granted, I don't live there any more and only go to visit my parents, but it's been the same every time I go around The Gardens at different times of the day, but I'll give her the benefit of the doubt.
> Crystal is BORING.  Her explanation for why the work "Dark" isn't that big a deal is pathetic.  "It's one syllable"?  Really?  So is the "see you next Tuesday" word and it's a pretty jarring word to call someone.  There are many other examples of one syllable words that pack a punch.  I think she mentioned she had a tiger mom, so I'm sure her command of the English language is strong, and she knows damn well what she's doing.  Horrible story line, BTW Bravo.
> Is this going to be the year of Sutton Gate and Robbery Gate?  Sigh.  Can I also just say that seeing Teddy on screen gave me hives?  I really hope she doesn't get back on the show.
> Diana was cleaning toilets when she met her rich husband??  How does that work exactly?  You're dirt poor, not a penny to your name, cleaning toilets and BAM you're married to one of the richest financiers in the world?  MmmmKay.  I think we're missing a few dots along the way.  Was she an escort?  A yacht girl?  Sugar baby??  What exactly?  WTF wears 5 gaudy Cartier rings at the same time then lectures others on being embarrassing and gauche?


our Wikipedia says that she studies IT at the University of London and was  a cleaning help during that time to pay for the fees. She claims that they met at a gym near the school he was teaching at. So no clue if it's true but it is really far away from her storyline.... you are right.


----------



## LemonDrop

This season is slower than Dog Gate.


----------



## bisbee

Just watched tonight’s episode.  I really don’t get Diana…what is she so angry about?  Such an unpleasant person.


----------



## tequila29

bisbee said:


> Just watched tonight’s episode.  I really don’t get Diana…what is she so angry about?  Such an unpleasant person.



Diana isn't just unpleasant. She is downright nasty!  She thinks she is sooo much better than Sutton and condemns her for being 'boring' and says boring is unforgiveable. Are you kidding me? Diana does not know how to treat people with dignity and respect. Unless of course, you're a rich celebrity like Elton John. Then she ingratiates herself to them and acts like a complete suck up. But if you irritate her in the slightest like Sutton has, she thinks she has the right to step all over them and act like a complete *******. I abhor people like her.

Diana is simply a bully. That she acts this way on TV is shocking and embarrassing. I hope this is her first and last season on the show.


----------



## TC1

Going from bed rest to a villain?   producers must have told her to step it up.
Also...The whole "did you see the diamonds??" and "this bag is worth a quarter of a million dollars" is so gauche.


----------



## haute okole

Testosterone and Sutton?  Lol, what?  I get hormone replacement therapy during menopause, but I think testosterone....  Look how she is acting.  Screaming at everybody and confrontational.  And Kyle, we get it, you can do splits, on the floor and in the air.


----------



## bagshopr

I wish they had cut the Birkin cake. My mouth was watering!


----------



## millivanilli

bagshopr said:


> I wish they had cut the Birkin cake. My mouth was watering!


Yes right?????

Actually that testosterone thing makes sense.


----------



## earthygirl

haute okole said:


> Testosterone and Sutton?  Lol, what?  I get hormone replacement therapy during menopause, but I think testosterone....  Look how she is acting.  Screaming at everybody and confrontational.  And Kyle, we get it, you can do splits, on the floor and in the air.



Sutton is fighting her inner demons...It seems she’s conflicted between who she is and who she wants so desperately to be. She seems to have a lot of unresolved baggage from childhood, trauma of being abandoned by her father, mother who doesn’t seem comforting,etc... I still like her though, specifically, because she questioned Erika last seasonand she’s a bit awkward/quirky.

Kyle, if you’re reading this, your one party trick gets old. Save it for the bedroom...we’re over it.


----------



## chowlover2

haute okole said:


> Testosterone and Sutton?  Lol, what?  I get hormone replacement therapy during menopause, but I think testosterone....  Look how she is acting.  Screaming at everybody and confrontational.  And Kyle, we get it, you can do splits, on the floor and in the air.


Kylie’s way too old for this nonsense. Just because you can do something it doesn’t mean you should. Having 4 daughters does not help. I see Kyle in 2032 doing splits at Portia’s graduation. And hair helicopters. If I-was one of her daughters I would be mortified.


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> Going from bed rest to a villain?   producers must have told her to step it up.
> Also...The whole "did you see the diamonds??" and "this bag is worth a quarter of a million dollars" is so gauche.


The bag thing was CRINGE and so tacky.  Diana is awful, hopefully it’s her last season.


----------



## LemonDrop

By the time you are Suttons age you need to have these emotional outburst in check.  Whether it be in a healthy way or learning to bite your tongue.


----------



## haute okole

millivanilli said:


> Yes right?????
> 
> Actually that testosterone thing makes sense.
> 
> View attachment 5437754


Having been through menopause, I totally empathize with the “I want to rip your effing face off” mentality during this time.  It is brutal.  But testosterone is notorious for making people aggressive.  I wonder if Sutton dropped this tidbit as an explanation for her newfound assertiveness/aggression.  I like her, we have a mutual friend who adores her.  But I am not a fan of her new in your face trait.  I was also raised in the South and she is acting more like Erika than my endearing Sutton.


----------



## Jayne1

absolutpink said:


> Agreed regarding Kyle’s store. I was there last month and thought it looked like a temporary pop up.


Now why would someone keep a business that loses money...


----------



## Mrs.Z

I like Sutton too but she’s struggling this season, snapping back at Erika and Diana with similar low blows seems very un-Sutton and makes her no better than them.


----------



## purseinsanity

Erika Girardi Ordered by Judge to Give Back Her $750K Diamond Earrings Purchased by Ex Tom Girardi
					

Erika Girardi is being forced to give up one of her very pricey possessions after a bankruptcy judge ruled it was purchased with stolen funds




					people.com


----------



## purseinsanity

tequila29 said:


> Diana isn't just unpleasant. She is downright nasty!  She thinks she is sooo much better than Sutton and condemns her for being 'boring' and says boring is unforgiveable. Are you kidding me? Diana does not know how to treat people with dignity and respect. Unless of course, you're a rich celebrity like Elton John. Then she ingratiates herself to them and acts like a complete suck up. But if you irritate her in the slightest like Sutton has, she thinks she has the right to step all over them and act like a complete *******. I abhor people like her.
> 
> Diana is simply a bully. That she acts this way on TV is shocking and embarrassing. I hope this is her first and last season on the show.





TC1 said:


> Going from bed rest to a villain?   producers must have told her to step it up.
> Also...The whole "did you see the diamonds??" and "this bag is worth a quarter of a million dollars" is so gauche.


I just watched the episode and Diana is disgusting.  Shows no matter how much money someone has, he or she can remain classless.  She probably had more class cleaning toilets.  Somehow she equates marrying rich to being better than everyone else.

Side note, I hate these idiotic prices they post.  "Birkin $8500-$2,000,000"?  Or the Diana's Kelly Pochette being labelled a "diamond encrusted Birkin".  WTF.  Quelle horreur!!!!


----------



## swags

I like the Birkin eye candy but not Diana. She’s got to be acting because I doubt anyone would hang out with such a person. I really like Garcelle, how she enjoyed her party and that she cant wrap her head around spending that much on a bag. It was a nice contrast to Diana bragging.


----------



## rockhollow

Like many here, I can't stand Diana. As said by the Countess 'money can't buy you class'.
Diana was insufferable at Garcelle's party.
I wish Sutton would have just got up and left and not tried to talk to Diana.
Why lower yourself to that level?
Garcelle was the smart one and just walked away from that toxic Diana.

Garcelle looked lovely at her party and was taking no BS from the ladies.


----------



## haute okole

swags said:


> I like the Birkin eye candy but not Diana. She’s got to be acting because I doubt anyone would hang out with such a person. I really like Garcelle, how she enjoyed her party and that she cant wrap her head around spending that much on a bag. It was a nice contrast to Diana bragging.


I was just thinking that Diana MUST be acting because the whole party scene was LUDICROUS!  She and her boyfriend walked in like Thing 1 and Thing 2 with their Manservant trailing them, carrying her book as if it was Moses. I mean, what on earth?


----------



## bisousx

Sutton needs to stop using the whole polite/ good manners schtick as her brand. I find her feral most of the time…  lacking self control and good graces in almost every situation. But sadly, it looks like everybody in the group recognizes how easy it is to rile Sutton up and they use her for entertainment value.


----------



## pjhm

Haute- you win with best quip of the day  "carrying her book as if it was Moses. I mean, what on earth? "
luv it!


----------



## a_b_c

pjhm said:


> Haute- you win with best quip of the day  "carrying her book as if it was Moses. I mean, what on earth? "
> luv it!


Ha ha yes that gave quite a visual. You ladies are hilariou!


----------



## LemonDrop

haute okole said:


> I was just thinking that Diana MUST be acting because the whole party scene was LUDICROUS!  She and her boyfriend walked in like Thing 1 and Thing 2 with their Manservant trailing them, carrying her book as if it was Moses. I mean, what on earth?


I had wondered this myself. If Bravo didn't tell her / prompt her to "let Sutton know how you really feel". The conversation didn't seem natural to either of them.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Diana is just awful. Good job Bravo. And why is Kyle sticking up for her? She’s sitting right there listening to every horrible word coming out of Diana’s mouth.
Sheree would have been a better pick imo. I liked her on that VH1 show years back.


----------



## a_b_c

Chanel4Eva said:


> Diana is just awful. Good job Bravo. And why is Kyle sticking up for her? She’s sitting right there listening to every horrible word coming out of Diana’s mouth.
> Sheree would have been a better pick imo. I liked her on that VH1 show years back.


For the same reason she never says anything while Erika is spewing out venom. She’s too chicken sss that she will become the target herself if she speaks up.  She also “respects” $$$. If Diana was not as rich as she flaunts, Kyle would pay her no attention, instead they all fawn over her.  

Kyle is a horrible friend and is more interested in remaining the queen bee of this group than her friendships.


----------



## Swanky

Kyle was drunk, I think if she wasn't so tipsy and had been there the whole convo she'd have responded differently.

Diana is completely unlikable IMO, what a hag.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I have so much catching up to do. I have not watched current season. I feel like the previous one just ended. Is it always like this? Back to back seasons?


----------



## TC1

Kyle always defends the people with money. It's good for business and Mo's clientelle


----------



## a_b_c

TC1 said:


> Kyle always defends the people with money. It's good for business and Mo's clientelle


100%


----------



## 336

LemonDrop said:


> I had wondered this myself. If Bravo didn't tell her / prompt her to "let Sutton know how you really feel". The conversation didn't seem natural to either of them.




Producer - "Go be interesting with Sutton, make a name for yourself. Have you seen Camille? Like that, do it exactly like that"
Diana - "Okay!"

Kyle was just gross. It was funny the first few times, but now it's just embarrassing. Think Laney from SATC - please stop and read the room. Nobody wants to see you doing what you doing 20 years ago. Keep your clothes on!


----------



## purseinsanity

a_b_c said:


> For the same reason she never says anything while Erika is spewing out venom. She’s too chicken sss that she will become the target herself if she speaks up.  She also “respects” $$$. If Diana was not as rich as she flaunts, Kyle would pay her no attention, instead they all fawn over her.
> 
> Kyle is a horrible friend and is more interested in remaining the queen bee of this group than her friendships.


As usual, Kyle inserted herself into a conversation that was none of her business.  She acted horrified when Sutton called Diana “soul less”.  I’ve heard Erika say a lot worse, but “soul less” is what Kyle was aghast over?  Give me a break.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

This is


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

absolutpink said:


> Agreed regarding Kyle’s store. I was there last month and thought it looked like a temporary pop up.


Those signs look like they were made at Kinko's.


----------



## a_b_c

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> This is



Oh wow her disgusting behavior once again glossed over. I mean this was another opportunity for Doritos to tell her she is out of line but again, like with Kyle, they just smile and wave it away. Just don’t call someone soulless because that is what fired up Kyle. Ridiculous


----------



## earthygirl

a_b_c said:


> Oh wow her disgusting behavior once again glossed over. I mean this was another opportunity for Doritos to tell her she is out of line but again, like with Kyle, they just smile and wave it away. Just don’t call someone soulless because that is what fired up Kyle. Ridiculous


Dorit and Kyle are definitely afraid of Erika. They don’t want to be at the receiving end of her wrath, but they’re both happy to laugh at her (and I mean AT her) behind her back with their husbands.  

I used to find Dorit more annoying than Kyle but that has changed. Kyle is such a phony friend. Her and Rinna deserve each other.  I’m glad Vanderpump dropped her like a hot potato! Kyle will never measure up to LVP as she was the real a Queen bee.  I adore Garcelle...she’s so level headed and straightforward. She also sticks up for what’s right and wrong.


----------



## purseinsanity

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> This is



WTF.  I hope Garcelle ripped her a new one!  Erika is pure trash.  Why is she still on this show?!  
i really like Garcelle.  She is straight forward, loyal, and seems like a real friend.


----------



## bisbee

I guess we are going to see Kyle’s splits on the next episode.  Why does she think it is a good thing for her to flash her crotch for the world to see?  So, so thirsty.  And this is the behavior she is demonstrating for her 4 daughters…disgusting and embarrassing.


----------



## TC1

bisbee said:


> I guess we are going to see Kyle’s splits on the next episode.  Why does she think it is a good thing for her to flash her crotch for the world to see?  So, so thirsty.  And this is the behavior she is demonstrating for her 4 daughters…disgusting and embarrassing.


We already saw them last week. They may re air *shrug* Bravo (and Kyle) seem to think it's a real novelty.


----------



## LemonDrop

Can someone explain the video of Erika and Garcelles kids?  Is she drunkenly hitting on the older one then randomly telling the younger one to "get the f*** outta here"?  Why was she saying that to the younger one? I don't get the context. How plastered was she?

She tells the kid "get the f*** outta here before you get in trouble" then she says "these women ... escorting these teenage boys outta here".


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Kyle is getting called out all over Twitter...


----------



## purseinsanity

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Kyle is getting called out all over Twitter...
> 
> View attachment 5440843


I don't have Twitter.  What are they calling her out about?  Her double standards?!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Yes basically criticizing Kyle and Dorit (and Mauricio and PK) for laughing about how Erika treated Garcelle's kids....and that if anyone spoke that way to Portia (who apparently is the same age as Jax) they would be livid.


----------



## LemonDrop

I am still trying to wrap my head around Erika. The 14 year old comes over towards her and she says "get the f*** out of here before you get in trouble". Like what kind of trouble?  How's he going to get in trouble? He's coming over for flowers Erika not your 50 year old a**. I just saw a side of Erika that is sickening. Then she says "these women having to escort teenage boys outta here". She is sexualizing Garcelles sons. It's more than just using the F*** word. Her thoughts are sick.


----------



## earthygirl

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Yes basically criticizing Kyle and Dorit (and Mauricio and PK) for laughing about how Erika treated Garcelle's kids....and that if anyone spoke that way to Portia (who apparently is the same age as Jax) they would be livid.


How is it funny in any context for a 50 year old woman to be telling a young teen to “get the f*** outta here“?!!!!   We all know that Erika is a nut job and beyond any help/salvation/redemption. Kyle needs an intervention.  I’m also disappointed in Dorit for laughing and not saying anything when it matters. She has no problem running her mouth about nonsense.  These women are such mean girls.  Garcelle’s 14 year old has more maturity than these women!  He knew to walk away instead of engage.  What a wonde reflection on Garcelle’s parenting!


----------



## TC1

It will air on tonight's episode. Apparently Garcelle didn't know about it until she just saw it drop. Kyle is such a hypocrite. If anyone yelled and swore at one of her kids..she would be losing her sh*t and it would be the topic of 10 episodes.


----------



## purseinsanity

Kyle Richards Under Fire for Reaction to Erika Telling Off Garcelle's Son
					

Kyle Richards is speaking out amid backlash surrounding two ‘Real Housewives of Beverly Hills’ preview clips — read more




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## TC1

And she was only laughing at PK and Mo making fun of Tom's brain injury..because...Oh yeah..we didn't really get an excuse for that one..


----------



## earthygirl

I would like to see these three trashy women formally apologize to Garcelle and her boys. Erika for opening her mouth and behaving inappropriately and disrespectfully, and Kyle and Dorit for basically condoning her disgusting behavior towards another cast member’s children.  Lord, help these women. I am going to stick around to watch karma come back at them. We all know that when someone hurts our children it’s much worse than when they come for you.  Shame on Kyle, bad example for a mother of four. Shame on Dorit...who almost lost her life but still behaves as if only her children are precious.  I don’t know how Garcelle tolerates these self-centered women and still carries on with so much grace and class.


----------



## swags

I’m already mad on behalf of Garcelle and I haven‘t viewed the preview.


----------



## LemonDrop

I absolutely can not stand Sutton. I grew up in a southern state. Moved to Boston at 26 and grew to love the directness of people up north. Sutton is the epitome of what I cannot stand about the majority of women that I grew up with. Repeating again and again how she's not fake. Unhinged. Can't control their emotions and often look at that as part of their "realness". Wants everyone to like her with no regard to how she treats people. She just continually apologizes. Telling people "that's not nice". OMG is she talking to 5 year olds?

I am curious how many of those on here that lived in or have experience with the southern US states, Georgia, AL, MS, LA, AR, SC, parts of TX. How many of you like Sutton?


----------



## bisousx

I find that if you have to constantly tell people you’re a good person, you’re not fake, you have manners etc.. it’s probably not the case.


----------



## a_b_c

bisousx said:


> I find that if you have to constantly tell people you’re a good person, you’re not fake, you have manners etc.. it’s probably not the case.


That could be true, but in this gang of mean girls, she seems to be closer to the “not so evil” scale (With Erika, Kyle and  the new blond one on the end of the venomous viper range).  Everything is relative,I suppose! By comparison she doesn’t seem that bad.


----------



## LemonDrop

If I had had a miscarriage and someone said to me that they thought I was lying. And that my sharing that fact was "convenient" to me getting attention. I would NEVER speak a civil word to them again. Bravo could film me glaring at them over our fake makeup lunch as long as they needed. Sutton loses her mind about everything but then she never even brought it up that Kyle accused her of lying about her miscarriages. Then she just sat there while Kyle belittled her for how she accepted her garbage apology. Kyle's "I don't want you to think I said you were lying but I felt like you were lying" apology.  Something is so wrong with that.


----------



## purseinsanity

Erika Girardi 'Relieved' to Hand Over $750K Earrings
					

According to a Real Housewives of Beverly Hills insider, Erika Girardi is ready to 'move forward with her life' even as she finds herself embroiled in legal jeopardy due to estranged husband Tom Girardi's alleged financial crimes




					people.com


----------



## 336

Kyle - "She lost a baby. You did not."

Completely speechless.


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> Erika Girardi 'Relieved' to Hand Over $750K Earrings
> 
> 
> According to a Real Housewives of Beverly Hills insider, Erika Girardi is ready to 'move forward with her life' even as she finds herself embroiled in legal jeopardy due to estranged husband Tom Girardi's alleged financial crimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


Relieved to have turned over the $750k earrings my azz.  She has become even more vile than she's ever been.  Taking antidepressants is a good thing, but drinking like a fish along with them is reckless.  And then to claim no responsibility for her actions -- it was the antidepressants -- is horrifyingly laughable.  And then for her costars to claim they are glad she's relaxed enough to swear at a 14 year old (not to mention hitting on Garcell's married son) is stupifying.


----------



## millivanilli

hey, any ideas which sunglasses erika wore to the garden muck party? Need those!


----------



## lulilu

millivanilli said:


> hey, any ideas which sunglasses erika wore to the garden muck party? Need those!
> 
> View attachment 5442415


Did you try Big Blonde Hair?  I get a daily email about clothes and accessories worn on tv by, e.g., the housewives.  Maybe you could email her.


----------



## bisbee

I honestly think Sutton is not that bad…she speaks before she thinks, gets tongue tied and stumbles over her words and wears her emotions close to the surface.  She is also not that quick to come up with a response.  Kyle should be ashamed of herself for what she said to Sutton about lying about her miscarriages and not losing a baby.  Diana is just a piece of work…so nasty and entitled…I wouldn’t give her the time of day.


----------



## lulilu

bisbee said:


> I honestly think Sutton is not that bad…she speaks before she thinks, gets tongue tied and stumbles over her words and wears her emotions close to the surface.  She is also not that quick to come up with a response.  Kyle should be ashamed of herself for what she said to Sutton about lying about her miscarriages and not losing a baby.  Diana is just a piece of work…so nasty and entitled…I wouldn’t give her the time of day.


I think she is a decent person, not at all accustomed to be treated in the horrible way these women treat her.  She is stunned and doesn't have the witty or nasty comeback that the others are so good at.  I think Kyle, Rinna and Mo  are scum.


----------



## a_b_c

lulilu said:


> I think she is a decent person, not at all accustomed to be treated in the horrible way these women treat her.  She is stunned and doesn't have the witty or nasty comeback that the others are so good at.  I think Kyle, Rinna and Mo  are scum.


Agreed, but I would add Dorit to that scum list.


----------



## lulilu

a_b_c said:


> Agreed, but I would add Dorit to that scum list.


And Erika


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Kyle hit an all time low this episode. Completely agree she’s scum.


----------



## millivanilli

lulilu said:


> Did you try Big Blonde Hair?  I get a daily email about clothes and accessories worn on tv by, e.g., the housewives.  Maybe you could email her.


oh thank you dear! I'll try immediately!


----------



## swags

I don’t know why Sutton was trying to make nice with Diana in the first place. Sutton does strike me as trying too hard to relate by bringing up
her dads suicide, her miscarriages…..etc. It’s fine to be empathetic but her timing was off. That said Kyle had no business grabbing Sutton and sticking her two cents in. She just can’t stand not being in the center of things.
Erika is a drunk mess. The way she hit on Oliver and suggested a threesome was downright gross. The way she spoke to the 14 year old was disgusting. I don’t care if she was joking, high, drunk or horny that was all kinds of wrong.
The fake four laughing about the incident was also upsetting. For Kyle to say she’s glad to see Erika having fun instead of wallowing in her corruption was unsettling. She verbally attacked a kid. She needs to apologize sincerely to Garcelle and Jax.


----------



## millivanilli

swags said:


> . For Kyle to say she’s glad to see Erika having fun instead of wallowing in her corruption was unsettling. She verbally attacked a kid. She needs to apologize sincerely to Garcelle and Jax.




YES!!!!!RIGHT???!!!!! Since when is acting like a hoard of hottentotten "loosening up" or "having fun"?? I sat in front of my laptop like " I don't get it, it is straight plebs-like, not 'having fun'".


----------



## TC1

Sutton had a bunch of red marks oh her arm from where Kyle kept grabbing her and pushing her while accusing her of lying about miscarriages.
I read that Netflix was not happy that Mauricio said "I'm glad she did that" when it came out that Erika told a 14 year old to "Get the f*ck outta here"  (multiple times) as they just signed him on for that new series.  Kyle is on the usual "that's not what I meant apology tour"   I used to like Kyle...this season it's clear why she's had decades long battles with both of her sisters.
Also Erika offering a threesome lol like she's some hot piece. That man doesn't want your old plastic ass


----------



## lulilu

I hope Mo's show is hanging by a thread.  Why would they get involved with someone who appears to be constantly high?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm done with RHoBH.  Other than Garcelle, there's not a single one of the cast (ok, maybe Sutton) with whom I'd ever associate myself.  These are truly vile people.  At least Sutton appears to mean well.  She just doesn't know how to fight in that pit of vipers.


----------



## Roxannek

I love Garcelle, such a classy lady! I think her friend Sheree should replace  Diana. Diana is really hard to watch with her tongue flapping on her lips


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't think Dorit is scum. I think she just tries way too hard to fit into a world that she doesn't belong.  She is weak but not scum. Kyle on the other hand scum. Erika Scum.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I hope Mo's show is hanging by a thread.  Why would they get involved with someone who appears to be constantly high?


I used to like Maurice but that comment really irritated me.  If a grown man said "Get the F outta here" to his 14 year old Portia, I wonder if he'd still comment "I like that he did that".


----------



## earthygirl

lulilu said:


> And Erika


That’s a given!


----------



## earthygirl

purseinsanity said:


> I used to like Maurice but that comment really irritated me.  If a grown man said "Get the F outta here" to his 14 year old Portia, I wonder if he'd still comment "I like that he did that".


Kyle and Mo revealed their maturity levels in this episode.  That couple has some growing to do. You guys won’t always be prom king and queen. When your child becomes the target, I’d like to see you laugh it off.


----------



## 336

millivanilli said:


> hey, any ideas which sunglasses erika wore to the garden muck party? Need those!
> 
> View attachment 5442415



they’re by Anna Karin Karlsson 









						White Moon - ANNA-KARIN KARLSSON
					

We provide free shipping worldwide. All orders will be shipped from Sweden, Monday to Friday excluding Swedish public holidays. Kindly note that if you are ordering outside of the EU your local customs office may charge additional tax and duties.  For more styles and color options please contact...




					annakarinkarlsson.com


----------



## bisbee

I blame Bravo for the tolerance given to Erika by the others…I think they were directed to do that.  She has always been a nasty human being, and I don’t believe a world coming out of her mouth…I especially don’t (and never did) think that she wasn’t aware of Tom’s antics.  But who would think she was worth supporting?  Diana is cringeworthy as well, but she at least is not associated with any wrongdoing, at least not that I am aware of.  She and Erika are both despicable humans.


----------



## millivanilli

336 said:


> they’re by Anna Karin Karlsson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Moon - ANNA-KARIN KARLSSON
> 
> 
> We provide free shipping worldwide. All orders will be shipped from Sweden, Monday to Friday excluding Swedish public holidays. Kindly note that if you are ordering outside of the EU your local customs office may charge additional tax and duties.  For more styles and color options please contact...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annakarinkarlsson.com



Oh thank you!!! ❤️❤️


----------



## bagsforme

I used to like Kyle but what a horrible human she showed she is with this episode.  Her grabbing, pushing her shoulder and pointing Sutton was a new low.  And what a vile thing to say to her about never hearing the miscarriage story before.  As if she has to tell her every private detail of her life.  She was trying to connect with Diana.


----------



## millivanilli

bagsforme said:


> I used to like Kyle but what a horrible human she showed she is with this episode.  Her grabbing, pushing her shoulder and pointing Sutton was a new low.  *And what a vile thing to say to her about never hearing the miscarriage story before*.  As if she has to tell her every private detail of her life.  She was trying to connect with Diana.


that was really..... beyond!!!


----------



## TC1

I've read a lot of blinds over the years about how much Mo steps out on Kyle and she just pretends to not know. Or would rather not know. Seems legit, she's always trying to paint us this picture..which is just like big Kathy would.


----------



## Mrs.Z

bagsforme said:


> I used to like Kyle but what a horrible human she showed she is with this episode.  Her grabbing, pushing her shoulder and pointing Sutton was a new low.  And what a vile thing to say to her about never hearing the miscarriage story before.  As if she has to tell her every private detail of her life.  She was trying to connect with Diana.


Ugh, I tuned out after five minutes…..Kyle basically assaulted Sutton verbally and physically….did Diana ask Sutton if she was the devil, while smirking like the devil…..the show jumped the shark for me this time.


----------



## purseinsanity

WTH is Kathy this season anyway?  Is this where she was holding out for more money?  I guess Bravo didn't give in?


----------



## a_b_c

purseinsanity said:


> WTH is Kathy this season anyway?  Is this where she was holding out for more money?  I guess Bravo didn't give in?


I believe it was a matter of being tied up preparing and filming her daughter’s wedding, so Bravo allowed her “time off” at the beginning of the season, since she’s only a “friend of” anyway.


----------



## lulilu

a_b_c said:


> I believe it was a matter of being tied up preparing and filming her daughter’s wedding, so Bravo allowed her “time off” at the beginning of the season, since she’s only a “friend of” anyway.


I think the wedding was taking her time, but I think I read that she used it as an excuse to get more money.  IDK


----------



## a_b_c

lulilu said:


> I think the wedding was taking her time, but I think I read that she used it as an excuse to get more money.  IDK


I hadn’t heard that but I believe it - yuck!


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> WTH is Kathy this season anyway?  Is this where she was holding out for more money?  I guess Bravo didn't give in?


I read her first episode will be July 20th


----------



## rockhollow

Again, I am doubtful about how drunk/stoned Erika is, and how much of it is an act. She knows that the housewife show is her income, and is willing to act this way to secure her continuing spot on the show.
Her behaviour at Garcelle's party was so wrong on many levels. And why Dorit continued to support her while she was inappropriate on the couch was terrible too.
How could anyone think the things Erika was saying (and acting) towards Garcelle's son was ok?
And then the way she spoke to the younger son was almost worst.
Any sane woman would have been on the phone apologizing first thing in the morning after the party.

Then to see Kyle and Dorit almost supporting Erika actions was terrible at Kyles' with the husbands.
They would be all singing a different tune it those comments had been directed at their children!

It was nice to see less of Diana.


----------



## tequila29

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm done with RHoBH.  Other than Garcelle, there's not a single one of the cast (ok, maybe Sutton) with whom I'd ever associate myself.  These are truly vile people.  At least Sutton appears to mean well.  She just doesn't know how to fight in that pit of vipers.



I'm thinking the same. I was half watching the scene when Mauricio, PK, Dorit and Kyle were laughing about Erika telling Jax to F off and I thought I was missing something. But after seeing how the scene played out on a video clip, I thought these people are absolutely disgusting. How could anyone think it is funny to tell a kid to F* off funny?! Garcelle was shockingly calm and cool. I would've gone off on Erika if Jax were my child. Also, I'm certain Kyle would have gone ballistic if Erika had told any of her daughters to F*off.  Not so funny when the shoe is on the other foot! I want someone to tell PK's family members and Kyle's older daughters to F*off just so they can see how completely offensive this is.
Many of these people are indeed vile.  Diana Jenkins in the trailer for the next episode saying that Sutton has a problem if she couldn't see that Diana was not being sincere. Like WTF? And Kyle manhandling Sutton and saying she didn't believe she had a miscarriage. These people with the exception of Garcelle and Sutton are disgusting.


----------



## lulilu

tequila29 said:


> I'm thinking the same. I was half watching the scene when Mauricio, PK, Dorit and Kyle were laughing about Erika telling Jax to F off and I thought I was missing something. But after seeing how the scene played out on a video clip, I thought these people are absolutely disgusting. How could anyone think it is funny to tell a kid to F* off funny?! Garcelle was shockingly calm and cool. I would've gone off on Erika if Jax were my child. Also, I'm certain Kyle would have gone ballistic if Erika had told any of her daughters to F*off.  Not so funny when the shoe is on the other foot! I want someone to tell PK's family members and Kyle's older daughters to F*off just so they can see how completely offensive this is.
> Many of these people are indeed vile.  Diana Jenkins in the trailer for  next episode saying that Sutton has a problem if she couldn't see that Diana was not being sincere. Like WTF? And Kyle manhandling Sutton and saying she didn't believe she had a miscarriage. These people with the exception of Garcelle and Sutton are disgusting.


Words seem insufficient when I try to say how I feel observing these disgusting people.  Words (for me) can't explain how awful this was.
I just saw someone post on twitter something that Erika posted to a young woman who she felt affronted by.  Just vile.  I can't even repeat it.  She is lower than scum.


----------



## LemonDrop

This show is making me uncomfortable.


----------



## TC1

I read a blind (can't recall where) that said the reason Denise didn't show up to the bday party to film, was because Diana and Charlie had some previous connection which turned into an issue. Makes me wonder about those sex cult rumours now


----------



## lulilu

LemonDrop said:


> This show is making me uncomfortable.


100%.  This is not entertainment.


----------



## andral5

lulilu said:


> Words seem insufficient when I try to say how I feel observing these disgusting people.  Words (for me) can't explain how awful this was.
> I just saw someone post on twitter something that Erika posted to a young woman who she felt affronted by.  Just vile.  I can't even repeat it.  She is lower than scum.



She was always like this. Trash, scum is only scratching the surface of the deep filthy person she is. I've always said (to my family, when we we're watching RHOBH) that she looks like a very low scum creature but her husband might have somehow kept her in control not to show every low level she can go to. I am always right about reading people, even if they don't show their real color from the beginning. Diana gives me the same vibe and I don't want to comment further why.


----------



## Swanky

I can't stand Diana, so self-important.


----------



## 336

Denise must be cackling now, she copped so much flack for not wanting to bring her kids around this group of women.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I miss the old days of the ladies showing their fabulous homes, wardrobes, dinner parties, etc. This is truly trash tv.


----------



## haute okole

Welcome to LA.  I love the weather, the view, the money, but Ohhhh, crap what a horrible place to raise kids and try to find real friends as adults.  Anyway, my hubby knows some of these BH people’s spouses as their MD.  None of the current cast members and only had this to say, “These people have lost their moral compass.” Yup, yes indeed.


----------



## Mrs.Z

blkbarbie310 said:


> I miss the old days of the ladies showing their fabulous homes, wardrobes, dinner parties, etc. This is truly trash tv.


Me too, I’m here for the glam!  Also, it’s fun to watch people having fun, not screaming at each other!


----------



## rockhollow

I can't even remember that last time I attended a party where people, especially women, were shouting at each other.


----------



## zooba

Yawn!! Dearest Andy. No more Diana, Erica, and Kyle splits. If I can only get one splits are top of list


----------



## swags

I’m glad Sutton walked out on Diana. She shouldn’t have tried as hard as she did. I’m ready for Diana to lick her lips right off the show.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Diana reminds me of a crocodile.....cold blooded and deadly.


----------



## a_b_c

swags said:


> I’m glad Sutton walked out on Diana. She shouldn’t have tried as hard as she did. I’m ready for Diana to lick her lips right off the show.


She put up with that inane conversation for longer than she should have. I don’t know why she’s bending over backwards to appease this nutcase.  I was hoping she’d walk out a lot earlier.


----------



## bisbee

Either Diana doesn’t possess excellent English language skills or she is bordering on psychotic.  Maybe both.  Sutton should have walked out much earlier.


----------



## zooba

Is Kathy finally showing up for the season? I saw the previews and saw her featured.  She balances out Kyle and brings more glam. I'm curious if Diana was supposed to be a fried and was promoted when the drama with Kathy got out.  Whatever she said


----------



## Chanel4Eva

What IS the deal with Diana and her lip licking? It’s like Melanie Griffith in Working Girl, lost count how many times she licked her lips in that movie


----------



## Mrs.Z

I can’t believe Diana’s stylist didn’t tell her that her Gucci baseball cap did not fit on her head and made her look like an egg head!


----------



## earthygirl

I am just now catching up on rhobh...Kyle apologizing to Sutton was so incredibly inauthentic! Kyle and Diana are sharks where as Sutton is a dolphin! I wish Sutton didnt forgive so easily..it makes her seem so weakand in need of acceptance/approval from the mean girls. Kyles ”apology” I mean the words came out of her mouth but were so empty and two breaths later, she’s insulting Sutton again! The fact that she questioned Sutton’s miscarriages and manhandled her shows me just how she must have treated he sister, Kim.  Gosh, what will it take for Kyle to have some insight into what a terrible friend and sister she has been?!! She’s just such a ****ty person!

I'm tired of hearing about Dorit’s trauma in every episode...while she legit experienced something horrible and traumatizing, she can’t see beyond her precious self!  After she laughed off how Erika treated Garcelle’s 14 yr old, I’m just disgusted with this woman!


----------



## rockhollow

Sutton should have gotten up and left after the first couple of comments from Diana.
Of  course Erika was over at Diana house making sure to flame Sutton, she loves the chance to attack Sutton from behind, in her warped mind she still sees Sutton as attacking the last couple of seasons.
I'm glad that Sutton and Garcelle are friends and have each other in this group of vipers.
I don't think that Vile Kyle even thinks before she speaks, and then pretends to not understand why people have trouble with it.


----------



## haute okole

I am watching Sutton and I don’t care for her behavior.  All of her declarations about her being a good person, a good friend, caring, complex screams insecure narcissist who is either trying to convince others or herself that she is all these wonderful things, but she herself is not sure.  Then, she commands people not to do things.   She schooled both Crystal and Diane how they are allowed to talk to her, while she is a rude screaming unstable weirdo.  Sutton talks to these women as if they are stupid toddlers.  She tells Diane “How dare you say that to a woman who had miscarriages” although Sutton started the fight with Diane at Garcelle’s party for being at the party when she was supposed to be on bed rest.  Sutton is mentally unstable.


----------



## bisbee

Sutton has issues, to be sure, but I don’t think I have ever seen her screaming.  In fact, she is very soft-spoken, which is one reason why her statements are often ignored.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> I am watching Sutton and I don’t care for her behavior.  All of her declarations about her being a good person, a good friend, caring, complex screams insecure narcissist who is either trying to convince others or herself that she is all these wonderful things, but she herself is not sure.  Then, she commands people not to do things.   She schooled both Crystal and Diane how they are allowed to talk to her, while she is a rude screaming unstable weirdo.  Sutton talks to these women as if they are stupid toddlers.  She tells Diane “How dare you say that to a woman who had miscarriages” although Sutton started the fight with Diane at Garcelle’s party for being at the party when she was supposed to be on bed rest.  Sutton is mentally unstable.



Thank you for saying this. Sutton picked the fight with Diana, questioned her bedrest and refused to listen to what Diana was saying. Which I feel is a disgusting thing to do to someone who has gone through a horrific event. In general, Sutton’s way of communication always comes across lacking empathy and is hard to watch.  Are we supposed to believe that Sutton wanted to empathize with Diana’s traumatic experience mere moments after she insinuated Diana was lying about bedrest orders? Without fail, Sutton then cries and plays victim when Diana does not respond kindly to her knee touching and disingenuous attempts to find something in common. 

I swear, every season Sutton picks a fight with someone she cannot possibly outwit and then cries because she can’t handle the heat in the kitchen  You could tell how angry Sutton was when Diana was unwilling to move on at lunch. She is definitely lacking in people skills.


----------



## haute okole

bisbee said:


> Sutton has issues, to be sure, but I don’t think I have ever seen her screaming.  In fact, she is very soft-spoken, which is one reason why her statements are often ignored.


She was screaming at Crystal and then Diana when Erika, of all people, had to tell Sutton that she was screaming in someone’s face.  Sutton ran off to the bathroom and tried to take her microphine off and Kyle kept telling her no, it is not that big of a deal.  Something tells me Kyle is a producer, because she is always “producing” or rather directing Sutton.


----------



## anabanana745

I’m just catching up on the last two episodes and I have to say Sutton acts innocent but the way she approached Diana was actually quite rude. Who gave her the right to police when someone that’s had a health situation is allowed to go out again? I can totally see why Diana didn’t like it.

 And then when the other ladies came over, Sutton tried to act like she was just expressing concern. But that’s not what she actually did. She basically tried to confront Diana for lying since she said she was bleeding but still showed to the party. I don’t think any woman would have took kindly to this kind of confrontation.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I love Garcelle’s Balenciaga x Gucci bag in last week’s episode.


----------



## bisbee

I agree that Sutton was very rude to Diana when asking her initially about why she was at the gathering when she was supposed to be on bed rest.  That was none of her business, and Diana wasn’t wrong to get angry.  Of course, Sutton doesn’t respond well when confronted by any of these women (Erika, Diana, etc.)…she is not quick enough.  Kyle, of course, didn’t help.


----------



## zooba

Sutton is a polarizing character on the show. My impression is that she is being directed to act confrontational to up the interest.  

I really like having Kathy on the episode for a few minutes even if the bulk of it was eating a baked potato. Still not sure what the issue is with her not being on the show.  Shall see how that plays out soon 

Dorit was all over Jamie Lee Curtis - so chic.  Blah!


----------



## TC1

Drunk Erika telling Crystal she "would rather take laxatives" to "get rid of" food was horrid. I know she brings her eating disorder up for camera time (as does Kyle, and Rinna's daughters) but that convo was awful. Also "you can't have this!!, It's a chicken tender!"


----------



## lulilu

I don't understand the chicken tender reference.  The laxative convo was yet another example of just how coarse she is.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Drunk Erika telling Crystal she "would rather take laxatives" to "get rid of" food was horrid. I know she brings her eating disorder up for camera time (as does Kyle, and Rinna's daughters) but that convo was awful. Also "you can't have this!!, It's a chicken tender!"


The chicken tender comment was rude. I think Erika meant that a tender might trigger her but I’m sure a person with an eating disorder doesn’t want attention brought to them.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> I don't understand the chicken tender reference.  The laxative convo was yet another example of just how coarse she is.


I think it was more of a reference that the chicken tender is junk food, so "you can't have it" The waiter said it was a chicken tender with ranch for dipping. Crystal has said before she indulges and regrets it..so that was my take.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> The chicken tender comment was rude. I think Erika meant that a tender might trigger her but I’m sure a person with an eating disorder doesn’t want attention brought to them.


Meh, she wants enough attention to make an IG post about it and bring it up on at least 4 episodes of reality tv (so far) and of course every time any food issues are brought up..we have to reflect back to Kyle's childhood. The cast keeps saying Sutton shouldn't bring up her own experiences (her dad dying by self inflicted gunshot or her miscarriages) but Kyle can do it EVERY time? mmmm, ok.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> I think it was more of a reference that the chicken tender is junk food, so "you can't have it" The waiter said it was a chicken tender with ranch for dipping. Crystal has said before she indulges and regrets it..so that was my take.


it looked like Crystal was going to get a tender and then Erika scolded her and she backed down. Erika needs to STFU. Plus Erika looks like, she put on some weight, she needn’t be diet shaming anyone.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

swags said:


> it looked like Crystal was going to get a tender and then Erika scolded her and she backed down. Erika needs to STFU. Plus Erika looks like, she put on some weight, she needn’t be diet shaming anyone.


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## bagshopr

My takes from this week's episode: I don't doubt Crystal's struggle but I think she is grasping for a storyline again. Yes Sutton usually turns the story around to herself but that's just Sutton and her friends should just accept it and let it roll off their backs. I don't think Sutton is rude or malicious, but I think Diana is both. And her fiance follows her around like he's her kid.


----------



## millivanilli

Am I the only one thinking that there is something healt-related to kathy going on...?


----------



## millivanilli

swags said:


> it looked like Crystal was going to get a tender and then Erika scolded her and she backed down. Erika needs to STFU. Plus Erika looks like, she put on some weight, she needn’t be diet shaming anyone.


That was mean, vicious and ill-spirited and Erika knows that. I literally fell of the couch watching that scene.


----------



## millivanilli

lulilu said:


> I don't understand the chicken tender reference.  The laxative convo was yet another example of just how coarse she is.


especially as this is considered a key symptom of an eating disorder. So perhaps, dear Erika, before you play the " holier than though bc I don't have an ED, I just abuse laxatives" game, go to the DSM and take a good look at the symptoms of anorexia nervosa and THEN SHUT THE FRIK UP.






						Anorexia nervosa
					

A person with anorexia nervosa will experience significant weight loss due to food restriction and starvation together with an intense fear of gaining weight.




					nedc.com.au


----------



## sgj99

I don’t have any sisters so I can’t relate to this issue at all:  adults not speaking to each other for months.  The 3 Richards women have such unstable relationships with each other.  Is this normal?  Or probably a product of being raised by Big Kathy (which is what I think).









						Kathy Hilton Explains What Led to Her RHOBH Feud With Sister Kyle Richards
					

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills fans have been in the dark on Kathy Hilton and Kyle Richards' season 12 feud for months, but Kathy shed some light during an exclusive interview with E! News.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## TC1

millivanilli said:


> Am I the only one thinking that there is something healt-related to kathy going on...?


What makes you think that?


----------



## Swanky

Sisters can have VERY complicated relationships, yes!!
Depending on birth order and upbringing, there can be a lot of resentment and unhealthy issues.
My sis and I are complete opposites but best friends, even if we don't talk often.

Kathy admitted in that article that the lack of communication was her fault, she said things she shouldn't.


----------



## millivanilli

TC1 said:


> What makes you think that?


 I noticed her hand shaking quite a bit and she seemed a little bit not oriented at potatoe-gate. Let me rewatch it and I'll come back.

Ok, I rewatched the scenes. It is not that as obvious, but if you look at the spoon and the fork you'll see her hands shaking, not extremely but yet noticeable. And she really seems to have problems to find the correct word(s) - not that " who is hunky dory"-type but more searching for words, actually Kyle jumped in for her a few times. That said - who peed where? That was... ok, that was strange.

(adding, but I saw that after I wrote my post: on Instagram Dorit posted a " still to come" and there you saw Katy having problems to find the correct, using "antique" instead. Perhaps I can insert it here)

Sorry, really don't want to be rude, actually I really like Katy a lot on TV, but something is... of.


----------



## Swanky

I felt bad for Crystal, I don't think she's exploiting it, I admire her discussing it, it felt authentic to me.

I think about intention a a lot, and considering that, I'm team Sutton over Diana.


----------



## millivanilli

Swanky said:


> I felt bad for Crystal, I don't think she's exploiting it, I admire her discussing it, it felt authentic to me.
> 
> I think about intention a a lot, and considering that, I'm team Sutton over Diana.


I don't think she is exploiting her illness, too.



That said: @lulilu  what made you angry about my comment? Did I express something wrong? I thought we'd be on the same page, probably a translating mistake.


----------



## TC1

millivanilli said:


> I noticed her hand shaking quite a bit and she seemed a little bit not oriented at potatoe-gate. Let me rewatch it and I'll come back.
> 
> Ok, I rewatched the scenes. It is not that as obvious, but if you look at the spoon and the fork you'll see her hands shaking, not extremely but yet noticeable. And she really seems to have problems to find the correct word(s) - not that " who is hunky dory"-type but more searching for words, actually Kyle jumped in for her a few times. That said - who peed where? That was... ok, that was strange.
> 
> (adding, but I saw that after I wrote my post: on Instagram Dorit posted a " still to come" and there you saw Katy having problems to find the correct, using "antique" instead. Perhaps I can insert it here)
> 
> Sorry, really don't want to be rude, actually I really like Katy a lot on TV, but something is... of.



Personally I think Kathy is very entitled, sheltered and just plain odd. Why type all the things she does into social media posts and pretends not to know it's public? She posted "come get me" on IG after the argument in Aspen and just thought Rick would see it and no one else?   Comments on Kyle's IG "I can't find my phone, call me" it's just ridiculous. We all know last year she didn't even know "the lady" who is the head of her house staff's name.
I watched a few ep's of Paris in Love and she acts totally different. I think most of this is put on..and more of her real character will come to light this season (as long as Bravo doesn't censor it after all of her legal threats)


----------



## LemonDrop

TC1 said:


> Personally I think Kathy is very entitled, sheltered and just plain odd. Why type all the things she does into social media posts and pretends not to know it's public? She posted "come get me" on IG after the argument in Aspen and just thought Rick would see it and no one else?   Comments on Kyle's IG "I can't find my phone, call me" it's just ridiculous. We all know last year she didn't even know "the lady" who is the head of her house staff's name.
> I watched a few ep's of Paris in Love and she acts totally different. I think most of this is put on..and more of her real character will come to light this season (as long as Bravo doesn't censor it after all of her legal threats)


Now that you point that out she was completely different in Paris in Love. Very calculating.


----------



## lulilu

millivanilli said:


> I don't think she is exploiting her illness, too.
> 
> 
> 
> That said: @lulilu  what made you angry about my comment? Did I express something wrong? I thought we'd be on the same page, probably a translating mistake.


I wasn't angry with you, but with Erika.  I am not using that emoji right.  I thought it could be used when discussing someone (Erika) behaving badly.  Not you.  Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Erika just beyond inappropriate with Crystal at the end of the episode. Please get her wretched behind off the show already.


----------



## TC1

Page Six just posted a video of Erika and Rinna landing at the airport after filming a trip to Hawaii. There was a process server waiting for her..she was served 2 new lawsuits.


----------



## kcf68

Sutton =Karen.   You don't  mess with a woman who had a miscarriage.   For one their hormones  are still wakadoodle! Diana is arrogant and can be cold but it probably  comes from her upbringing.   Crystal  needs to go to counseling regarding her food issues.


----------



## jiffer

TC1 said:


> Page Six just posted a video of Erika and Rinna landing at the airport after filming a trip to Hawaii. There was a process server waiting for her..she was served 2 new lawsuits.


I heard one of the lawsuit was Tom and Erica scammed money from someone and used that money to buy the Spelling mansion. Its alleged Tom and Erica went to Bank of America with false identity documents and stole money out of someone's account. The account had billions in it.


----------



## lulilu

jiffer said:


> I heard one of the lawsuit was Tom and Erica scammed money from someone and used that money to buy the Spelling mansion. Its alleged Tom and Erica went to Bank of America with false identity documents and stole money out of someone's account. The account had billions in it.


The allegations are so complicated.  If they are true, wow.  Erika is in deep.


----------



## chowlover2

If this is true, how did either of them sleep at night? It amazes me the length people go to for money. I didn’t think anyone could be worse than Jen Shah, but here you go.


----------



## TC1

If any of you want to dedicate any free time to all the Erika info. Attorney Ronald Richards posts all the case info and docs on his IG.  He and his wife were trying to buy Tom & Erika's house..so the trustee could take that money and share among the victims... Tom filed paperwork to stop that. So I think he's still "working" in some capacity. Interesting that Erika said the other week he still thinks he's practicing law.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> If any of you want to dedicate any free time to all the Erika info. Attorney Ronald Richards posts all the case info and docs on his IG.  He and his wife were trying to buy Tom & Erika's house..so the trustee could take that money and share among the victims... Tom filed paperwork to stop that. So I think he's still "working" in some capacity. Interesting that Erika said the other week he still thinks he's practicing law.


Must be an attorney representing Tom.  I read that he was disbarred.

Edited to add:  I just looked him up on the California Bar website.  He was disbarred:  https://apps.calbar.ca.gov/attorney/LicenseeSearch/QuickSearch?FreeText=Thomas Girardi


----------



## earthygirl

I’m confused about two things:
1) Why did Diana invite Erika over to show her all of the designer clothes she was intending to donate?  Was she donating them to Erika or just rubbing it in her face?
2) When exactly did Diana miscarry? I thought she stated that it was a few months ago in an earlier episode, but then in front of the ladies she said that she drank too much on their trip, it thinned her blood, and she bled again?  I’m not sure if I’m missing something here.


----------



## lulilu

!.  Filler scene that allowed Diana to brag and Erika to grovel for a handout.
2.  She is so shady I don't believe what she says.  Is there a doc here who can confirm that drinking makes your blood thin so as to cause repeated bleeding like she claims?


----------



## TC1

Omg..Asher's performance was SO cringe. Can you imagine if Erika had tried that shouting out and singling along at a David Foster event?   
Also Kathy telling Sheree they had met before after Sheree said this was their first meet up. Embarrassing for Kathy.. She can't even tell Garcelle and Kyle apart without her glasses on. 
Dorit trying not to laugh while they talked about PK being arrested....clearly a ridiculous situation all around.


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> Omg..Asher's performance was SO cringe. Can you imagine if Erika had tried that shouting out and singling along at a David Foster event?
> Also Kathy telling Sheree they had met before after Sheree said this was their first meet up. Embarrassing for Kathy.. She can't even tell Garcelle and Kyle apart without her glasses on.
> Dorit trying not to laugh while they talked about PK being arrested....clearly a ridiculous situation all around.


I was laughing my arse off at how ridiculous Erika and Kathy were behaving.  Bravo was licking their chops when they saw that footage.  So juicy, you cannot make this stuff up.   So LA!  I love this town and how funny and vapid it is.

Sutton is getting a very bad edit this year after being last year’s darling.  I cannot stand her this year.  On the other hand, with Erika finally showing some humanity and humility, she has somewhat redeemed herself.  Although she should still be kicked off of the show until she pays the victims.


----------



## LemonDrop

lulilu said:


> !.  Filler scene that allowed Diana to brag and Erika to grovel for a handout.
> 2.  She is so shady I don't believe what she says.  Is there a doc here who can confirm that drinking makes your blood thin so as to cause repeated bleeding like she claims?


The last time that I got filler and botox I drank 2 margaritas the night before (which is a lot for me). My doctor couldn't get the little pricks on my face to stop bleeding. I told him I had stopped taking Advil the week prior as required.  He then asked if I had been drinking the night before. So I guess its a blood thinner.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

earthygirl said:


> I’m confused about two things:
> 1) Why did Diana invite Erika over to show her all of the designer clothes she was intending to donate?  Was she donating them to Erika or just rubbing it in her face?
> 2) When exactly did Diana miscarry? I thought she stated that it was a few months ago in an earlier episode, but then in front of the ladies she said that she drank too much on their trip, it thinned her blood, and she bled again?  I’m not sure if I’m missing something here.


I was confused about that also? I had to rewind a couple times. Did she drink on the trip before she knew she was pregnant?


----------



## earthygirl

lulilu said:


> !.  Filler scene that allowed Diana to brag and Erika to grovel for a handout.
> 2.  She is so shady I don't believe what she says.  Is there a doc here who can confirm that drinking makes your blood thin so as to cause repeated bleeding like she claims?


But even if she was bleeding, after having some alcohol, the bleeding would be a sign of another issue not residual bleeding from a miscarriage that took place weeks or months prior. I just don’t get it and the ladies are too afraid to question her.  This is the kind of thing I would expect Rinna to question.  Well, all I can say is if she had just followed her doc’s orders and  gone on bed rest she would have avoided all of this unnecessary drama (that I’m here for!)!


----------



## Heart Star

haute okole said:


> I was laughing my arse off at how ridiculous Erika and Kathy were behaving.  Bravo was licking their chops when they saw that footage.  So juicy, you cannot make this stuff up.   So LA!  I love this town and how funny and vapid it is.
> 
> Sutton is getting a very bad edit this year after being last year’s darling.  I cannot stand her this year.  On the other hand, with Erika finally showing some humanity and humility, she has somewhat redeemed herself.  Although she should still be kicked off of the show until she pays the victims.


I think I missed the episodes where Erika showed any humanity or humility! I agree with you though, Sutton did get a bad edit this season.


----------



## chowlover2

Where did Diana's money come from? Please tell me it is not the singer she is with now.


----------



## haute okole

Heart Star said:


> I think I missed the episodes where Erika showed any humanity or humility! I agree with you though, Sutton did get a bad edit this season.


I actually believe that Erika has zero humanity or humility, but Bravo is attempting to show that she does to make her a more palatable character.   Bravo filmed last season and the current season back to back to capitalize on Erika’s drama and if she continued to be hateful, it would be so difficult to watch.  This season she is at least apologizing when needed to Garcelle and brought the hilarity with her nasally off pitch cackle when she tried to sing a long with Diana’s boyfriend.


----------



## andral5

earthygirl said:


> But even if she was bleeding, after having some alcohol, the bleeding would be a sign of another issue not residual bleeding from a miscarriage that took place weeks or months prior. I just don’t get it and the ladies are too afraid to question her.  This is the kind of thing I would expect Rinna to question.  Well, all I can say is if she had just followed her doc’s orders and  gone on bed rest she would have avoided all of this unnecessary drama (that I’m here for!)!


And that’s why Sutton questioned her at the party and of course Diana bounced back like a cornered lion. In all honesty, if you “just” had a miscarriage, shouldn’t you be on bed rest? Asking for a friend.


----------



## baghagg

I believe that when we watch a scene that literally makes no sense (facts, timing, wording, etc), it's been edited/cut/spliced, etc.  These scenes are just a compilation of more information, different conversations, all poorly edited for the sake of time/money savings,  leaving viewers scratching their heads, confused and annoyed.  Even Maurizio simply laughing at something that was not funny and seems out of character for him is probably the result of two different conversations spliced together for our viewing "pleasure.'. I take it all with a grain of salt, so to speak.

The Diana storyline is so bizarre that I don't even pay attention to her scenes anymore.  Whatever her real backstory is, I'm quite sure we'll never know...


----------



## earthygirl

andral5 said:


> And that’s why Sutton questioned her at the party and of course Diana bounced back like a cornered lion. In all honesty, if you “just” had a miscarriage, shouldn’t you be on bed rest? Asking for a friend.


Yes, I think Sutton may have been nudged by someone to question her. I don’t think she was trying to be malicious but she is socially awkward and approached the situation inappropriately.  She essentially gave Diana an opening to be malicious towards her. As far as being on bed rest after a miscarriage, I am in my mid forties and unexpectedly got pregnant earlier this year and then miscarried. I was not on bed rest and recovered rather quickly. I think every situation is different and how pregnant you are along with your general state of health definitely makes a difference in how easily you recover.


----------



## earthygirl

baghagg said:


> I believe that when we watch a scene that literally makes no sense (facts, timing, wording, etc), it's been edited/cut/spliced, etc.  These scenes are just a compilation of more information, different conversations, all poorly edited for the sake of time/money savings,  leaving viewers scratching their heads, confused and annoyed.  Even Maurizio simply laughing at something that was not funny and seems out of character for him is probably the result of two different conversations spliced together for our viewing "pleasure.'. I take it all with a grain of salt, so to speak.
> 
> The Diana storyline is so bizarre that I don't even pay attention to her scenes anymore.  Whatever her real backstory is, I'm quite sure we'll never know...


You’re right...I’ve spent too much energy trying to make sense of it when I only have edited info. I think I’m going to take it with a grain of salt and enjoy the glimpses of luxury and style that the show provides!


----------



## Mrs.Z

LemonDrop said:


> The last time that I got filler and botox I drank 2 margaritas the night before (which is a lot for me). My doctor couldn't get the little pricks on my face to stop bleeding. I told him I had stopped taking Advil the week prior as required.  He then asked if I had been drinking the night before. So I guess its a blood thinner.


100% …alcohol thins the blood and makes you bleed more.  I don’t think Diana said it made her miscarry, I think she was bleeding for a long time after her miscarriage and merely suggested the alcohol started the bleeding again or made her bleed more.


----------



## Mrs.Z

chowlover2 said:


> Where did Diana's money come from? Please tell me it is not the singer she is with now.


Her ex-husband was a big finance guy in the UK.  I need to find this article I read about how he got into financial trouble and she saved him by going to the Middle East and cutting a deal with some Saudis and that is why he was eternally grateful and gave her half his fortune no questions asked when they divorced, this thing sounded so shady!  Will find article!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Here’s the article, it talks about her book and those allegations as well….



			https://www.scmp.com/magazines/style/celebrity/article/3181801/diana-jenkins-rhobhs-richest-and-most-controversial-star


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

haute okole said:


> I actually believe that Erika has zero humanity or humility, but Bravo is attempting to show that she does to make her a more palatable character.   Bravo filmed last season and the current season back to back to capitalize on Erika’s drama and if she continued to be hateful, it would be so difficult to watch.  This season she is at least apologizing when needed to Garcelle and brought the hilarity with her nasally off pitch cackle when she tried to sing a long with Diana’s boyfriend.


I thought it was awful that Erika sat there with her sunglasses on and waited for Garcelle to bring up the incident with her sons. We’ve all done things we are embarrassed about after too much to drink (or is that just me ) but I would have been at Garcelles door with a gift basket for her and the kids begging for forgiveness the very next morning. Her behavior was shameful during and after the party when she was sober and knew better.


----------



## TC1

Erika lost a judgement and had to turn over her 750K diamond earrings, which were allegedly bought with shady money. She did hand them over but now she's APPEALING it. Like...just give it up and let the victims get some restitution.


----------



## lulilu

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I thought it was awful that Erika sat there with her sunglasses on and waited for Garcelle to bring up the incident with her sons. We’ve all done things we are embarrassed about after too much to drink (or is that just me ) but I would have been at Garcelles door with a gift basket for her and the kids begging for forgiveness the very next morning. Her behavior was shameful during and after the party when she was sober and knew better.


I didn't get the impression that she was the least bit (sincerely) sorry either.  She knew she had to apologize for her classless conduct.


----------



## TC1

Supposedly Rinna and Harry have remortgaged their house again and now owe 5.4 million on it (I read it on celebuzz FWIW) 
This might explain her need to go after everyone this season (even Kathy) to secure her RH paycheck. You can't tell me Rinna Beauty is gonna cut it


----------



## andral5

TC1 said:


> Supposedly Rinna and Harry have remortgaged their house again and now owe 5.4 million on it (I read it on celebuzz FWIW)
> This might explain her need to go after everyone this season (even Kathy) to secure her RH paycheck. You can't tell me Rinna Beauty is gonna cut it


It seems as if she took a back seat in the show this season. Other than nodding, jumping to verbally attack others that (maybe) had something to day against her closest friends in the group, I did not see anything notable from her since the season started. Even the individual interviews/comments are kind of blah.


----------



## TC1

andral5 said:


> It seems as if she took a back seat in the show this season. Other than nodding, jumping to verbally attack others that (maybe) had something to day against her closest friends in the group, I did not see anything notable from her since the season started. Even the individual interviews/comments are kind of blah.


Oh..you just wait...I'm not sure if you have seen the previews for the rest of the season, but her role (yes I call it that) escalates quickly


----------



## andral5

TC1 said:


> Oh..you just wait...I'm not sure if you have seen the previews for the rest of the season, but her role (yes I call it that) escalates quickly


Yes, I haven't seen those. I usually skip them, not wanting spoilers


----------



## kemilia

TC1 said:


> Supposedly Rinna and Harry have remortgaged their house again and now owe 5.4 million on it (I read it on celebuzz FWIW)
> This might explain her need to go after everyone this season (even Kathy) to secure her RH paycheck. You can't tell me Rinna Beauty is gonna cut it


Well now it makes sense why she stores her clothing in the garage--having it all in a temp-controlled storage place costs money (not a fortune by these ladies' standards but every dollar saved is something I guess).


----------



## earthygirl

andral5 said:


> It seems as if she took a back seat in the show this season. Other than nodding, jumping to verbally attack others that (maybe) had something to day against her closest friends in the group, I did not see anything notable from her since the season started. Even the individual interviews/comments are kind of blah.


Rinna is quietly grieving her lovely mother’s loss I think so she’s hit the pause button on instigating drama. I don’t really miss her involvement. Aside from Lois, the only thing positive she brings to the show is Harry Hamlin!  Watching scenes with her daughters is also tiresome.


----------



## zooba

LVP never really had a solid story line. It was more of her reaction/reacting/stirring it up with others around her. I miss her presence on the show even her hubby was meme worthy.  What do we have now?  Is Rinna still selling her stuff on QVC/whatever network?

Stop boring me- my attention span doesn't need another glam squad. I've even started liking Crystal


----------



## lulilu

Rinna has long sold stuff on QVC -- dusters, etc.  She wears some of it on the show.


----------



## minnnea

blkbarbie310 said:


> I miss the old days of the ladies showing their fabulous homes, wardrobes, dinner parties, etc. This is truly trash tv.


edit, this was an accident. Though I agree 100%.


----------



## lulilu

We get a glimpse of their homes and wardrobes but they are eclipsed by the horrendous behavior.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> !.  Filler scene that allowed Diana to brag and Erika to grovel for a handout.
> 2.  She is so shady I don't believe what she says.  Is there a doc here who can confirm that drinking makes your blood thin so as to cause repeated bleeding like she claims?


I don't really know the time line for Diana's miscarriage.  Alcohol can act as a blood thinner, but months after the miscarriage?  I don't think so.


----------



## purseinsanity

Mrs.Z said:


> Her ex-husband was a big finance guy in the UK.  I need to find this article I read about how he got into financial trouble and she saved him by going to the Middle East and cutting a deal with some Saudis and that is why he was eternally grateful and gave her half his fortune no questions asked when they divorced, this thing sounded so shady!  Will find article!


Maybe her madam rumors are true and she brought a bunch of virgins with her to the Middle East?


----------



## purseinsanity

andral5 said:


> It seems as if she took a back seat in the show this season. Other than nodding, jumping to verbally attack others that (maybe) had something to day against her closest friends in the group, I did not see anything notable from her since the season started. Even the individual interviews/comments are kind of blah.


They must really stink at managing their money.  Harry has been an actor for ages and she even insinuated he invested well, so what's the deal with this?


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> They must really stink at managing their money.  Harry has been an actor for ages and she even insinuated he invested well, so what's the deal with this?


And she says she'll do anything for money.  She sells stuff on QVC all the time, the adult diapers, etc etc.  She must be earning something for that, plus her salary from HWs.  And he is in recent movies.  I would love to know what's going on.


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe her madam rumors are true and she brought a bunch of
> 
> 
> purseinsanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe her madam rumors are true and she brought a bunch of virgins with her to the Middle East?
Click to expand...

I remember hearing that rumor  ages ago in the Kim K thread. That unheard magazine, Paper I think was a guidebook to the ladies. That was when Kim was making trips to Dubai as well as the Khloe and the Jenner girls. Would that not be a riot if it was true? Lindsay Lohan was supposed to be one too.


----------



## andral5

chowlover2 said:


> I remember hearing that rumor  ages ago in the Kim K thread. That unheard magazine, Paper I think was a guidebook to the ladies. That was when Kim was making trips to Dubai as well as the Khloe and the Jenner girls. Would that not be a riot if it was true? Lindsay Lohan was supposed to be one too.



I guess the best defense is to ignore it all as it wasn't true.


----------



## LemonDrop

speaking to the editing and splicing/ dicing of scenes. Remember last season (or so) when there was one scene of Rinna and her daughter sitting on a bed talking. Her daughters hat kept changing throughout the scene because it was 2 scenes spliced together. I have also noticed in scenes that are supposedly a back and forth conversation the drinks in their glasses will be changing. Full, almost empty, Full etc....


----------



## kemilia

lulilu said:


> And she says she'll do anything for money.  She sells stuff on QVC all the time, the adult diapers, etc etc.  She must be earning something for that, plus her salary from HWs.  And he is in recent movies.  I would love to know what's going on.


They probably put a lot of money into their daughters' so-called modeling careers, maybe paying so their darlings have Hadid-type careers?


----------



## lulilu

kemilia said:


> They probably put a lot of money into their daughters' so-called modeling careers, maybe paying so their darlings have Hadid-type careers?


I think I remember one of the daughters posted that her parents refused to pay for her to get therapy.


----------



## TC1

Rinna funded her daughters so called fashion line.. "DNA" which probably wasn't cheap and lasted about 10 seconds. They used to have a retail store that they closed because it was in debt "Belle Gray" also named after those girls. There are a lot of folks in HWood in debt to the eyeballs and just trying to keep up appearances.


----------



## baghagg

OMGGGGGGG I've thought for *YEARS* that Erika must be a dominatrix and maybe that's how she met her husband!!!!  She totally looks/acts/seems the part, and always has!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Rinna starting a wine line is not cheap either.


----------



## zooba

Ok folks. I have worked in a male dominated field so I hear it all. Never clutched pearls  Erika's dominatrix aspirations, rating Rinna's blow jobs and Rinna Rosé (so clever meh)  made me turn off TV and do laundry.

Andy long overdue rhobh housecleaning is order. Please fire someone during reunion. I will babysit


----------



## earthygirl

lulilu said:


> And she says she'll do anything for money.  She sells stuff on QVC all the time, the adult diapers, etc etc.  She must be earning something for that, plus her salary from HWs.  And he is in recent movies.  I would love to know what's going on.


What’s going on is they spend money like water and it appears that their wannabe supermodel daughters are following in their footsteps.


----------



## millivanilli

baghagg said:


> OMGGGGGGG I've thought for *YEARS* that Erika must be a dominatrix and maybe that's how she met her husband!!!!  She totally looks/acts/seems the part, and always has!!!


most dominatrixes are kind, empathic, warm and do like the person they are interacting with, as well as they sort of responsible for their subs.

Might be, that Erika, as others, too THINKS that a dominant person is supposed to be arrogant, selfcentered and cold, the exact opposite is true.

I don't see ANYTHING that reminds me of a real dominatrix in that self-centered element of the human race. (yes I do know lots of them).

That said, that whole cast ist PITIABLE. PITIABLE! Bravo stop that nonsense. NOW!


----------



## haute okole

Caveat:  I have a beloved family member on the autism spectrum and please receive my following comments with that in mind.

LAST season,  I adored Sutton because she did the right thing with regard to Erika.  This season Sutton looks bad and find myself disliking her.  I was reading Reddit last night and there is an entire thread of people who are on the Autism Spectrum who are commenting that they believe that Sutton also is on the spectrum and may not have been diagnosed and is unaware she is autistic.  If this is the case and Bravo is show casing her behavior, giving her the bad edit, this is so unkind.  If any of these housewives were her real friends, they would get her off the show, because Bravo is now making fun of her.  So not cool.

With that being said, after watching herself, I hope this is a wake up call.  She has been an Azz to people and she needs help.  If she doesn’t take steps to fix herself, well, then Bravo should have at her.


----------



## Gal4Dior

millivanilli said:


> most dominatrixes are kind, empathic, warm and do like the person they are interacting with, as well as they sort of responsible for their subs.
> 
> Might be, that Erika, as others, too THINKS that a dominant person is supposed to be arrogant, selfcentered and cold, the exact opposite is true.
> 
> I don't see ANYTHING that reminds me of a real dominatrix in that self-centered element of the human race. (yes I do know lots of them).
> 
> That said, that whole cast ist PITIABLE. PITIABLE! Bravo stop that nonsense. NOW!


Okay, so with Erika talking about this...you think it was Armie? They were reportedly neighbors for a while and he's into that stuff, right? Then again, I think he liked to dominate, so maybe not.


----------



## sgj99

earthygirl said:


> What’s going on is they spend money like water and it appears that their wannabe supermodel daughters are following in their footsteps.


Remember a couple of seasons ago when one of the daughters was looking at apartments?  The girl had a long list of what she wanted and Rinna was very supportive.  Rinna said she was only going to pay for 1/2 and the kid was going to pay the other 1/2 but you know mom paid the full rent.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Why is it that Lisa Rinna thinks she can say she knows she's a b*tch and owns it that makes it ok.  literally the day before she went after Sutton she had lunch with her and told her they were good.  Did anyone notice Rinna mocked Sutton's accent?  I'm so sick of her.

I think for my own mental health, I may have to stop watching.


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> Why is it that Lisa Rinna thinks she can say she knows she's a b*tch and owns it that makes it ok.  literally the day before she went after Sutton she had lunch with her and told her they were good.  Did anyone notice Rinna mocked Sutton's accent?  I'm so sick of her.
> 
> *I think for my own mental health, I may have to stop watching.  *



yes!


----------



## bisbee

Maybe I am missing the boat, but besides putting her foot in her mouth on several occasions (with Crystal and again with Diana, who is nasty and questionable herself) I don’t see how awful Sutton is.  Compared to more than a few of her cast mates, she is a sweetheart!


----------



## chowlover2

haute okole said:


> Caveat:  I have a beloved family member on the autism spectrum and please receive my following comments with that in mind.
> 
> LAST season,  I adored Sutton because she did the right thing with regard to Erika.  This season Sutton looks bad and find myself disliking her.  I was reading Reddit last night and there is an entire thread of people who are on the Autism Spectrum who are commenting that they believe that Sutton also is on the spectrum and may not have been diagnosed and is unaware she is autistic.  If this is the case and Bravo is show casing her behavior, giving her the bad edit, this is so unkind.  If any of these housewives were her real friends, they would get her off the show, because Bravo is now making fun of her.  So not cool.
> 
> With that being said, after watching herself, I hope this is a wake up call.  She has been an Azz to people and she needs help.  If she doesn’t take steps to fix herself, well, then Bravo should have at her.


I was thinking the exact same thing about Sutton, that she is at high functioning end of the spectrum. I think many people in that age group were never diagnosed as there just wasn't enough known about it. 50 years ago compared to today is like the dark ages of mental health.

 Rinna really irritates me as she is the one who brought Sutton to RHoBH. She certainly doesn't treat her as a friend.


----------



## Swanky

Intention is everything to me, and I don’t think Sutton has bad intentions… she has poor delivery.

Rinna was drunk and slurring… had that alcohol confidence. Sutton embarrassed her last year and her ego clearly hasn’t gotten over it.
I’m a southern girl and didn’t notice Rinna mocking Sutton’s drawl… I wouldn’t like that.


----------



## swags

Rinna was trying to have a scary moment like Erika’s ”I’m coming for you”  last season. It was a fail because Rinna is not intimidating. Shes a two faced weasel but not a scary one. Soap opera acting describes her very well.
I’m here for Garcelle but she didnt need to get Sutton going about the liability talk. Erika who lived a ridiculously extravagant lifestyle at the expense of others thinks Sutton is a liability? Who cares.


----------



## bisbee

Rinna looked ridiculous during her tirade…drunk and off the rails.  Not much bothers her about her behavior, but she should be embarrassed by her tirade…maybe a new low for her.


----------



## luckylove

bisbee said:


> Rinna looked ridiculous during her tirade…drunk and off the rails.  Not much bothers her about her behavior, but she should be embarrassed by her tirade…maybe a new low for her.


I am wondering if we have ever seen Rinna drunk before? She isn't one to want to consume all those calories that alcohol contains.... wonder how much overexercising she needed to do to "get rid" of the excess consumption.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I don't know how the other ladies sat there during Rinna (and others honestly) going off the deep end. I couldn't tolerate it watching them from my own couch let alone in person.


----------



## a_b_c

blkbarbie310 said:


> I don't know how the other ladies sat there during Rinna (and others honestly) going off the deep end. I couldn't tolerate it watching them from my own couch let alone in person.


It really is interesting to see how they react to certain situations and not others. For example a few weeks ago, Kyle and the rest went off the deep end because Sutton called Diana soulless yet they’ve all sat back and watched Erika spew like a demon or Rinna in this situation and barely bat an eye.


----------



## millivanilli

Swanky said:


> Intention is everything to me, and I don’t think Sutton has bad intentions… she has poor delivery.
> 
> Rinna was drunk and slurring… had that alcohol confidence. Sutton embarrassed her last year and her ego clearly hasn’t gotten over it.
> I’m a southern girl and didn’t notice Rinna mocking Sutton’s drawl… I wouldn’t like that.


she did. I am not a native speaker and I noticed it. They even put it in the subtitles as I just saw.

Actually this was the moment I was like " ok I am out of here, I do not watch a person mocking the accent of another one, that is plain bullying and racist to a certain point".

That said, the person who enjoyed that encounter A LOT was erika (just in case you, erika,  are reading this, I even won't give you a capital letter, mrs wannabe Dominatrix). Really pitiable that pack. They are disgusting. ALL OF THEM!

Team Sutton btw albeit her delivery could need a little bit of improvment.


----------



## a_b_c

millivanilli said:


> she did. I am not a native speaker and I noticed it. They even put it in the subtitles as I just saw.
> 
> Actually this was the moment I was like " ok I am out of here, I do not watch a person mocking the accent of another one, that is plain bullying and racist to a certain point".
> 
> That said, the person who enjoyed that encounter A LOT was erika (just in case you, erika,  are reading this, I even won't give you a capital letter, mrs wannabe Dominatrix). Really pitiable that pack. They are disgusting. ALL OF THEM!
> 
> Team Sutton btw albeit her delivery could need a little bit of improvment.
> View attachment 5583086


Dang girl, you brought the receipts, I like it!


----------



## zooba

Thinking about it- Sutton is carrying the season.  Beginning was about home invasion, strong Dorit, drunk erika, ( i don't consider eating disorders entertainment) Crystal finding her voice, sycophant Kyle, lizard lips Diana, etc.  It's morphed into a character assessment of Sutton who is still quite frankly more entertaining then the bunch shoved into a ball pit with a skittle crazed toddler. 

Off the show, Sutton seems to be able to coherently pull words together.  Her edit is not flattering to put it kindly.  I watched the after show last night.  I seriously couldn't get myself to finish the last episode.   

Can't wait for their faux sexy "Hi Andy" responses at the reunion.  FIRE SOMEONE, ANDY!!


----------



## TC1

luckylove said:


> I am wondering if we have ever seen Rinna drunk before? She isn't one to want to consume all those calories that alcohol contains.... wonder how much overexercising she needed to do to "get rid" of the excess consumption.


I don't think Rinna usually indulges like that..but since it was HER alcohol line she had to consume more of the samples than she usually would. 
Her saying "get the f*ck out of my house if you're going to talk to me like that"   meanwhile she was the one doing all of the "attacking"
I can't stand her.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Swanky said:


> Intention is everything to me, and I don’t think Sutton has bad intentions… she has poor delivery.
> 
> Rinna was drunk and slurring… had that alcohol confidence. Sutton embarrassed her last year and her ego clearly hasn’t gotten over it.
> *I’m a southern girl and didn’t notice Rinna mocking Sutton’s drawl… I wouldn’t like that.*



I'm a southern girl, too, and I noticed it right away.  It's often intended to imply a lack of education and worldliness.  Years ago, at my DGD's dance recital, I arrived early and saved seats for my son and DGS.  I sat in my seat, placed my Kelly in one and a program in the other.  There was no indication the seats were reserved.  After a few minutes a woman walked up to me said she had reserved the whole row for her family.  I replied there was no indication of them having been reserved and refused to move.  She paced back and forth yelling at me the entire time.  She even grabbed my purse and threw it up the walkway.  I didn't budge.  I informed her that taking my purse would be considered a felony in my state, and then she starting mocking my accent......adding that she was from New York, and would drag my *ss out of the seat.  Fortunately, the person behind me retrieved my purse, and things calmed down. 

Not only do words count, but the way you express them counts, too.  For some, mocking an accent is sport, and intended to be hurtful.  That's Rinna in a nutshell.


----------



## andral5

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm a southern girl, too, and I noticed it right away.  It's often intended to imply a lack of education and worldliness.  Years ago, at my DGD's dance recital, I arrived early and saved seats for my son and DGS.  I sat in my seat, placed my Kelly in one and a program in the other.  There was no indication the seats were reserved.  After a few minutes a woman walked up to me said she had reserved the whole row for her family.  I replied there was no indication of them having been reserved and refused to move.  She paced back and forth yelling at me the entire time.  She even grabbed my purse and threw it up the walkway.  I didn't budge.  I informed her that taking my purse would be considered a felony in my state, and then she starting mocking my accent......adding that she was from New York, and would drag my *ss out of the seat.  Fortunately, the person behind me retrieved my purse, and things calmed down.
> 
> Not only do words count, but the way you express them counts, too.  For some, mocking an accent is sport, and intended to be hurtful.  That's Rinna in a nutshell.


Oh my, so sorry that happened to you!!! Some people have nothing holy. That shows how empty on the inside they are, how low they can go for even petty things.


----------



## haute okole

a_b_c said:


> It really is interesting to see how they react to certain situations and not others. For example a few weeks ago, Kyle and the rest went off the deep end because Sutton called Diana soulless yet they’ve all sat back and watched Erika spew like a demon or Rinna in this situation and barely bat an eye.


This is a very interesting observation that got me thinking about why this situation exists.  I don’t think any of the other ladies respect Sutton and don’t consider her a real friend.  Whether she is aware of it or not, Sutton sets herself aside from the others.  She elevates herself by saying things like I am a good person, I am not an actress, I do need anybody else’s money, I can get my own plane.  If I were the other ladies on the cast, my eyes would be rolling in the back of my head.  If the camera is catching this, you know the cast members are hearing this ad naseum.  Even Garcelle is tired of hearing it.  Sutton is being scolded by EVERYONE.  I like how Sheree is trying to help Sutton.


----------



## rockhollow

Rinna being drunk was just embarrassing. Who would talk to a guest at their house that way. Especially after she just had lunch with Sutton and said that everything was good.
I also noticed the 'mocking impersonation' Rinna did of Sutton - really uncalled for.
Thank goodness for Garcelle, all the other ladies really seem to have it for Sutton this season.


----------



## bisousx

I personally find Sutton to be cute and quirky when she’s staying in her lane. Having an articulate, clever spat with a bunch of she-wolves is clearly not her strength. Neither is being composed, calm and collected. If she’s on the spectrum, it would be awful if everybody around her was making fun of her and riling her up for entertainment value. It does appear that way, especially when you hear Kyle egging Sutton on in the bathroom to keep going when she clearly needs a breather. Even Garcelle appears to be taking advantage of Sutton’s instability and volatility. If Garcelle was truly a friend, she wouldn’t be poking at Sutton’s triggers in front of frenemies.


----------



## baghagg

millivanilli said:


> she did. I am not a native speaker and I noticed it. They even put it in the subtitles as I just saw.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583086


Yes she did!


----------



## TC1

Rinna was on WWHL. First of all, I don't understand why she's always yelling..her speaking voice is yelling (I'm assuming it was to get attention, then became habit) She was pretty much holding onto the fact that she and Erika aren't doing anything wrong towards Sutton. Andy told her the things she posts on social are "next level" messy and she's the one who has sole control over that.


----------



## earthygirl

TC1 said:


> Rinna was on WWHL. First of all, I don't understand why she's always yelling..her speaking voice is yelling (I'm assuming it was to get attention, then became habit) She was pretty much holding onto the fact that she and Erika aren't doing anything wrong towards Sutton. Andy told her the things she posts on social are "next level" messy and she's the one who has sole control over that.


I love when Andy calls these women out! They often have no insight!


----------



## LemonDrop

I grew up in the USA south and Sutton reminds me of the southern woman I can not stand. The say it with kindness “well bless your heart” kind of delivery then shocked and aghast when someone actually puts them in their place. Sutton’s aghast looks are all to familiar to me.


----------



## 336

Bring back Kim cos we WANNA TALK ABOUT THE HUSBAND!


----------



## 336

Lisa looked like Diana with the fringe and the bun in her confessional


----------



## lulilu

Rinna, Erika, Diana are so vile that I can't watch anymore. I find myself frustrated because they act this way with impunity.  Andy "scolded" Rinna for her SM:  big deal.  Let him fire her.  And the rest of them.  They say karma will bite them in the b*tt, but no it won't.  I am so disgusted that evil vile people get away with no repercussions.  People may criticize them on SM, but they don't care one iota.  Is it bad that I wish they would have to pay for their conduct?
Edited to add:  They say "why do bad things happen to good people?"  Why don't bad things happen to these bad people.


----------



## TC1

I don't think there was an actual tear shed from Rinna's "breakdown" soap opera actress indeed.


----------



## swags

I feel bad for thinking that Rinna is just using Lois’s death for her storyline but that’s exactly what I think she is doing. 
Without Erika heckling Asher when he sings I don’t feel bad for him and I don’t want to hear him sing.
I also hate that when hearing about the Homeless not Toothless charity j pictured Dorit walking thru a homeless camp with the dentist and a camera crew calling them my baby.


----------



## rockhollow

I was also having a hard time with the Rinna crying and having a breakdown over her mother. I so wanted to believe her and was shedding a tear. But then I noticed that I was crying more that Rinna. I know the ladies were busy dapping her face, but there really didn't seem to be any tears or wet tissues.
It just all felt staged to me.

Vile Kyle was lucky to women didn't go after her more. The charity dinner was really not the right spot to be bring up the conflict between Rinna and Sutton. Did she think she was being cute somehow?

Thankfully we didn't have to hear too much from Erika. Everything she does seems fake - the woman doesn't know how to be remorseful.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Ascher reminds me of a poor man's Jared Leto. Glad Diana got a Diamond to show case her "fiance's" new album. I get why this guy is with her now, she finances his career, advertises his career, and he has no other means to make a nice stable life for himself as an artist. In return, Diana gets a young boy toy as her partner to create more kids. 

Their whole discussion outside on their patio having lunch was super manufactured and awkward. It really seemed like a business arrangement more than a loving relationship to me. Everything about Diana is sketchy AF.


----------



## TC1

Diana and Asher on their patio saying that having children is "hard" meanwhile, not a child in sight...nor sign of one. I'm sure having a full staff of nannies is "hard"   
As soon as Lois passed, Rinna put out a "'Lois" lipstick shade in her memory. But..just out to make a buck off of that too. There wasn't any proceeds going anywhere, just Rinna's pocket.


----------



## a_b_c

TC1 said:


> Diana and Asher on their patio saying that having children is "hard" meanwhile, not a child in sight...nor sign of one. I'm sure having a full staff of nannies is "hard"
> As soon as Lois passed, Rinna put out a "'Lois" lipstick shade in her memory. But..just out to make a buck off of that too. There wasn't any proceeds going anywhere, just Rinna's pocket.


I was reading your comment and thought “wait I don’t remember that scene in the patio” and then I remembered that I FF through all Dianna scenes LOL. As far as Rinna, I couldn’t agree more. It’s hard to take her emotions as sincere.


----------



## TC1

a_b_c said:


> I was reading your comment and thought “wait I don’t remember that scene in the patio” and then I remembered that I FF through all Dianna scenes LOL. As far as Rinna, I couldn’t agree more. It’s hard to take her emotions as sincere.


LOL it was right after another Asher "playing the piano when he doesn't know Diana is around" scene  surely he saw the camera crew though?????


----------



## a_b_c

TC1 said:


> LOL it was right after another Asher "playing the piano when he doesn't know Diana is around" scene  surely he saw the camera crew though?????


Ha ha come on!!


----------



## rockhollow

and Kathy is just a waste of space this season - not sure why she even bothers to be on the show.


----------



## haute okole

Sheree gave an interview in which she admitted to warning Garcelle about being close to Sutton after witnessing Sutton’s bravado and conflicts with literally every other woman on the cast.  She said that maybe Garcelle‘s inability to form closer relationships with the other women on the cast was because she was close to Sutton.  My issue with Sutton is her superiority complex re the other women.  She sets herself apart from the other women, having better manners, being a better friend, having more refined taste, blah blah blah.  Let’s face it, us Southern California girls are accustomed to EVERYBODY telling us that we are crass and tasteless, but we do not expect it from real friends.  Sutton is not acting like a real friend, not one of them.


----------



## bagshopr

Watching this week's episode. Diana's house does not look babyproofed at all. There couldn't be a worse house design for a baby.


----------



## bisousx

I really want to like Sheree! So what is this fake handbag business all about  
_
*Real Housewives of Beverly Hills *newbie *Sheree Zampino*, 54, is in a heap of trouble after it was discovered she’s peddling counterfeit good on her online boutique. 

According to Mediatakeout, fans of the Bravo reality series alerted the *Federal Bureau of Investigations* when they found out that *Sheree*was duping her customers by selling knockoff purses on her site for twice as much.

However, a few Bravo fans have noticed that the items on sale in *Sheree’s* online store are cheap designer fakes. In fact, they found out that the same bags are sold on China’s Alibaba website for far less than what *Sheree* is selling the items. For example, a cheap knockoff bag selling for $74 in China, is selling for $189 on* Zampino’s *site. The fake bag is a cheap replica of a metallic double knot bag designed by Bottega Veneta that is on sale for $2,750. Other cheap knockoffs on her site are from designers like Fendi and Louis Vuitton._

https://allaboutthetea.com/2022/08/...ampino-for-selling-counterfeit-purses-online/


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Gal4Dior said:


> Ascher reminds me of a poor man's Jared Leto. Glad Diana got a Diamond to show case her "fiance's" new album. I get why this guy is with her now, she finances his career, advertises his career, and he has no other means to make a nice stable life for himself as an artist. In return, Diana gets a young boy toy as her partner to create more kids.
> 
> Their whole discussion outside on their patio having lunch was super manufactured and awkward. It really seemed like a business arrangement more than a loving relationship to me. Everything about Diana is sketchy AF.


Nothing was cuter than 90s Jared Leto


----------



## Swanky

bagshopr said:


> Watching this week's episode. Diana's house does not look babyproofed at all. There couldn't be a worse house design for a baby.



Is it really her house?


----------



## Tivo

haute okole said:


> Sheree gave an interview in which she admitted to warning Garcelle about being close to Sutton after witnessing Sutton’s bravado and conflicts with literally every other woman on the cast.  She said that maybe Garcelle‘s inability to form closer relationships with the other women on the cast was because she was close to Sutton.  My issue with Sutton is her superiority complex re the other women.  She sets herself apart from the other women, having better manners, being a better friend, having more refined taste, blah blah blah.  Let’s face it, us Southern California girls are accustomed to EVERYBODY telling us that we are crass and tasteless, but we do not expect it from real friends.  Sutton is not acting like a real friend, not one of them.


My question is why wouldn’t Sutton behave this way? She knows these women don’t like her. They showed her as much last season. They aren’t friends, this is all for tv.


----------



## bagshopr

Swanky said:


> Is it really her house?


It looks like no one actually lives there, very cold and stark, you could be right.


----------



## zooba

Well rumor is that there are 2 perhaps 3 that won't be coming back.  Who is your pick to leave their cheesy diamond behind?

Mine are Diana, Erika, Kyle by a nod over Rinna.  Which was a bit surprising for me to admit.


----------



## Swanky

I hope Erika and Diana don't return.


----------



## swags

Rinna and Erika are my picks to leave. 
I don’t like Diana but I find her rather comical.


----------



## bagshopr

Diana and Erika can leave with my blessing. And Crystal doesn't add anything to the show so I wouldn't miss her either.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm also for Diana and Erika. I doubt that Kyle will leave, she's in tight with Bravo.
Crystal doesn't bring much to the show, would we even notice if she was gone?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rinna, Kyle, Erika.  Let's see how Diana does without the fawning trio.  Rinna, because she's just a nasty, mean person, Kyle because she's so far up her own a** she can't see daylight.  And, Erika because she's a talentless, cold waste of oxygen.


----------



## purseinsanity

Just watched the latest episode.  Kyle is disgusting.  She doesn't even try to hide her glee about $hit stirring.  With all her talk about "Being open and honest" and stop sweeping things under the rug, I hope if Mauricio is cheating, it comes to bite her in the a$$ big time.
Rinna's "crying" was some of the worst acting ever.


----------



## haute okole

bisousx said:


> I really want to like Sheree! So what is this fake handbag business all about
> 
> _*Real Housewives of Beverly Hills *newbie *Sheree Zampino*, 54, is in a heap of trouble after it was discovered she’s peddling counterfeit good on her online boutique.
> 
> According to Mediatakeout, fans of the Bravo reality series alerted the *Federal Bureau of Investigations* when they found out that *Sheree*was duping her customers by selling knockoff purses on her site for twice as much.
> 
> However, a few Bravo fans have noticed that the items on sale in *Sheree’s* online store are cheap designer fakes. In fact, they found out that the same bags are sold on China’s Alibaba website for far less than what *Sheree* is selling the items. For example, a cheap knockoff bag selling for $74 in China, is selling for $189 on* Zampino’s *site. The fake bag is a cheap replica of a metallic double knot bag designed by Bottega Veneta that is on sale for $2,750. Other cheap knockoffs on her site are from designers like Fendi and Louis Vuitton._
> 
> https://allaboutthetea.com/2022/08/...ampino-for-selling-counterfeit-purses-online/


Say it isn’t so!  I was liking her.  Why am I not surprised that there is another alleged criminal on the show.


----------



## sgj99

Get rid of Erika, Diane and Crystal.


----------



## lulilu

Rinna is at the top of my firing list, which surprises me because I loathe Erika and Kyle.  They are all so awful it's hard to compare.  But Rinna is desperately out of control, trying to save her job.  That screaming at Sutton to get the F out of my house was unforgivable, along with all that went along with it.  The massive fake crying -- she was the butt of so many jokes about that tear-free performance over the loss of her mother, who she admittedly almost never visited -- should get her fire.  What a waste of air time.


----------



## castortroy666

The scene in the latest episode, where Diana and her boyfriend have a caviar lunch, was so fake. Diana is one of the fakest people I have seen on reality tv (saying a lot), her boyfriend seams really fake, and most likely he is faking his love for her as well. Such a weird dynamic between the two, he must really love his sugar mama. Two of the fakest people ever joined in a fake relationship.


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> Just watched the latest episode.  Kyle is disgusting.  She doesn't even try to hide her glee about $hit stirring.  With all her talk about "Being open and honest" and stop sweeping things under the rug, I hope if Mauricio is cheating, it comes to bite her in the a$$ big time.
> Rinna's "crying" was some of the worst acting ever.


Mo is not any better though. He is really firing up Kyle to stir the pot, and he loves the fact that there is drama between Rinna and Sutton. He was really enjoying telling them they never would be friends again during the dinner. 

If Mo is cheating though, I dont think it matters if Kyle knows it or not, she just wants the preserve the perfect 90210 fasade that they have built together.


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> Mo is not any better though. He is really firing up Kyle to stir the pot, and he loves the fact that there is drama between Rinna and Sutton. He was really enjoying telling them they never would be friends again during the dinner.
> 
> If Mo is cheating though, I dont think it matters if Kyle knows it or not, she just wants the preserve the perfect 90210 fasade that they have built together.


I just want her "open and honest" thrown back at her.  I feel like she's got lots of skeletons in her closet that are off topic, while she shoves everyone else's skeletons to the forefront.  Over and over and over again.
I don't like Mo any more at all.  Either he did a really good job at hiding his true nature in the beginning, or he's now stoned all the time now, and he's showing his real colors and doesn't care.


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> I just want her "open and honest" thrown back at her.  I feel like she's got lots of skeletons in her closet that are off topic, while she shoves everyone else's skeletons to the forefront.  Over and over and over again.
> I don't like Mo any more at all.  Either he did a really good job at hiding his true nature in the beginning, or he's now stoned all the time now, and he's showing his true colors and doesn't care.


They are both boring me now. Neither Kyle or Mo have any storylines anymore, they dont bring anything to the table. That would be OK though, if Kyle was charming and entertaining like LVP, but she really dont have anything to offer. She reminds me of Kathy actually, they are just gracing us with their presence at this point, like they are both friends of the show. 

It would be funny if Kyle got kicked off the show, leaving Dorit as the new queen bee. She would need a minion, god knows who that would be. Kyle has nothing left to gain from, or offer the show anymore IMO.


----------



## TC1

I don't know why Mo has to show up to everything high off his a*s. It's not a good look. 
I read about the handbag site scam with Sheree. That's so tacky.


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> I don't know why Mo has to show up to everything high off his a*s. It's not a good look.
> I read about the handbag site scam with Sheree. That's so tacky.


Such a shame about Sheree, she seemed to be a cool girl.


----------



## TC1

castortroy666 said:


> Such a shame about Sheree, she seemed to be a cool girl.


Will didn't pay her enough support back in the day or what? LOL..if she can be "friend of a housewife" I would hope there would have been some status.


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Will didn't pay her enough support back in the day or what? LOL..if she can be "friend of a housewife" I would hope there would have been some status.


There is probably no money there, being the ex wife of Will Smith is the only card she has to play. I think Jada got the best, and what was left of Will unfortunately...


----------



## TC1

castortroy666 said:


> There is probably no money there, being the ex wife of Will Smith is the only card she has to play. I think Jada got the best, and what was left of Will unfortunately...


Well..they always drone on about how they are "one big family" with Sheree and Trey..but I shouldn't be surprised. Can't stand Will or Jada


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Well..they always drone on about how they are "one big family" with Sheree and Trey..but I shouldn't be surprised. Can't stand Will or Jada


They are both cancelled and about as popular as Erika Jayne.


----------



## LemonDrop

I could lose Sutton. That scene with her and her kids talking about jobs was the best they could come up with for her?


----------



## TC1

LemonDrop said:


> I could lose Sutton. That scene with her and her kids talking about jobs was the best they could come up with for her?


I also hate the narrative they use of "I made him get a working class job and he couldn't get to college fast enough"


----------



## bisousx

That’s Sutton in a nutshell. She’s a snob. She’s kinda lucky that she’s kept busy fighting everyone these last couple seasons. Otherwise we’d be seeing more of her true colors. First it’s thumbing her nose at non-couture clothes, then the weird comment about  the different colored children in her jacuzzi. I prefer personalities like Diana’s cause if you’re going to be a snob then don’t be sly about it. Don’t need to hear your snark and then see tears when you’re called out on it. I could do with a whole new BH cast.


----------



## castortroy666

bisousx said:


> That’s Sutton in a nutshell. She’s a snob. She’s kinda lucky that she’s kept busy fighting everyone these last couple seasons. Otherwise we’d be seeing more of her true colors. First it’s thumbing her nose at non-couture clothes, then the weird comment about  the different colored children in her jacuzzi. I prefer personalities like Diana’s cause if you’re going to be a snob then don’t be sly about it. Don’t need to hear your snark and then see tears when you’re called out on it. I could do with a whole new BH cast.


Thats amazing about Diana, she is so open and honest about how incredible fake and shallow she is   A good housewife needs to be a little sloppy


----------



## TC1

Watched WWHL last night. Kathy and Crystal were on. There was a segment asking Kathy to ID celebrities..she ID'd Lizzo as "Precious" It was very cringe...so she tried to backtrack once Crystal was interjecting..Andy was stunned so then Kathy said "well, she's precious to me..so that's what I call her"  YIKES


----------



## sgj99

I think Kathy won’t win any IQ tests and she’s lived in a bubble that the Hilton wealth has provided her since she was just 20 years old.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree about Kathy just living in her little privileged bubble. I have been watching "Paris in Love" and Kathy is just as flaky. After watching Paris's documentary I gained much more respect for Paris and saw her in a different light.
Now in 'Paris in love', she is still struggling with her past and wants to try and deal with it, but hits a brick wall with Kathy - Kathy doesn't want to deal with it and just refuses to talk about it.


----------



## castortroy666

Kathy can either be wimsy and charming, or cold and calculating. When you see her in RHOBH she is clueless and loveable, like a child. I have also seen her in other interviews with Paris and Nicky, and Kathy is always in control. Her kids are like her little minions she controls. 

I believe Kathy actually is very intelligent. She is almost like Paris, while Paris does her baby voice, Kathy acts like a wimsy character.


----------



## TC1

Last night was another show of filler. Kyle drumming up the "why is Sutton a liability?" again at Rinna's event   and why did we need another filmed Rinna Beauty party?
Booring. Kathy is a loon and Garcelle is the only one with a level head. 
If Dorit thinks we believe Sharon Stone knocked on her door and asked her to promote Homeless not Toothless...lord a mercy, she's stupid.


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Last night was another show of filler. Kyle drumming up the "why is Sutton a liability?" again at Rinna's event   and why did we need another filmed Rinna Beauty party?
> Booring. Kathy is a loon and Garcelle is the only one with a level head.
> If Dorit thinks we believe Sharon Stone knocked on her door and asked her to promote Homeless not Toothless...lord a mercy, she's stupid.


I am trying to imagine Sharon knocking on Dorits door, I just cant  If she almost fainted over Jamie Lee Curtis knick-knacks, she would not survive a home visit by Sharon Stone. She would not be here today to tell the tale.


----------



## rockhollow

The name of Dorit's charity is stupid. I am glad they are doing a charity, but there are just so many better ways to do that then giving homeless people a whole new smile - maybe done more regular, needed dental work.
I enjoyed Kathy and Garcelle giving Dorit a bit of a hard time about it.



The ladies expressions were hilarious at the dinner.


----------



## lulilu

Those open-mouthed "shocked" expressions are these women's best efforts at acting.  They do it every week.  It's so stupid, makes them look like idiots, and they think we're idiots believing them.  I don't know anyone who expresses surprise with their mouth wide open like these women.  smdh


----------



## Goodfrtune

lulilu said:


> Those open-mouthed "shocked" expressions are these women's best efforts at acting.  They do it every week.  It's so stupid, makes them look like idiots, and they think we're idiots believing them.  I don't know anyone who expresses surprise with their mouth wide open like these women.  smdh


I think it’s because they have so much botox and filler that it’s the only way they can show their surprise. Kyle does it all the time. I find it ridiculous!


----------



## lulilu

Goodfrtune said:


> I think it’s because they have so much botox and filler that it’s the only way they can show their surprise. Kyle does it all the time. I find it ridiculous!


She's the worst.  Makes her look so fake and stupid.


----------



## LemonDrop

it's because they are acting and none of them know how to act. Well maybe Rinna


----------



## bisbee

Sorry, but “Homeless not Toothless” is the absolute WORST name for a charity I have ever heard!  I cannot understand why that has not been addressed!  I could come up with 5 or 6 better names without much trouble at all!


----------



## Gal4Dior

I always loved Garcelle, but now I love her even more after seeing her not giving one thought to standing up to Erika!! What she said to Erika - THE TRUTH - gives me LIFE!!


----------



## LemonDrop

I really disliked Garcelle's disco outfit. It reminded me of some crocheted blanket on my Grandma's couch in the 80s.


----------



## bisbee

LemonDrop said:


> I really disliked Garcelle's disco outfit. It reminded me of some crocheted blanket on my Grandma's couch in the 80s.


Garcelle’s look was the best of all of the ladies!


----------



## LemonDrop

Granny Square Afghan  this was all I saw.


----------



## bisousx

Kyle’s fluffy puppy stole the episode for me  I would love to have a lifestyle that enables me to have many dogs and staff to help me care for them! Until then… I’ll keep dreaming. 

I think all the ladies are dressing and looking better this season than in the past.


----------



## zooba

We want real drinks, real lemons, real limes..... I just want to be entertained.  Why does she need to have another launch party that is not attended by PR, industry, etc.?  Filler indeed Kyle's birthday party sponsored by Joe's crabs.  Sutton learning how to act demure to get her man by Kyle and Kathy leaning into Garcelle.

I loved Garcelle's dress and almost bought the similar coat after seeing Dorinda wearing it to get a hotdog.  Now that was entertaining. Strangely enough


----------



## lulilu

bisbee said:


> Garcelle’s look was the best of all of the ladies!


That dress was sequined and cost quite a bit of money..


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> The name of Dorit's charity is stupid. I am glad they are doing a charity, but there are just so many better ways to do that then giving homeless people a whole new smile - maybe done more regular, needed dental work.
> I enjoyed Kathy and Garcelle giving Dorit a bit of a hard time about it.
> 
> View attachment 5592974
> 
> The ladies expressions were hilarious at the dinner.


It's probably their BJ look.


----------



## BleuSaphir

As usual Kathy cracks me up with her shenanigans. Her behavior reminds me much of Paris.


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> It's probably their BJ look.


" dead "


----------



## castortroy666

When all the girls sang happy b-day to Kyle, I could only hear Erikas voice out of the crowd, that low monotono voice is hard to miss.


----------



## LemonDrop

I’m starting to like these Girls Trip housewife shows. It’s a different mix of people. They aren’t trying to make their boring day to day lives relevant. They aren’t bringing up the same old crap over and over and over.


----------



## lulilu

LemonDrop said:


> I’m starting to like these Girls Trip housewife shows. It’s a different mix of people. They aren’t trying to make their boring day to day lives relevant. They aren’t bringing up the same old crap over and over and over.


I will have to try watching one.  I just figured Bravo was jamming more of the same down our throats.


----------



## LemonDrop

lulilu said:


> I will have to try watching one.  I just figured Bravo was jamming more of the same down our throats.


I really am only a Beverly Hills watcher. And not familiar with the other ladies too much. (NYC/ATL/OC). So their issues are all new me. Plus all of them are just meeting Brandi and she is a hot mess explosion.  If you watch the other franchises this might be a re hash for you.


----------



## castortroy666

I have seen all the episodes of UGT so far, and its fun to see girls from different citys together. Some of them are there to have a good time, while others are desperate for camera time, and are bringing up 10 year old drama to stay relevant. 

Anyways, its fun to see how their plastic surgery is holding up though, and seeing some "new" faces as well


----------



## Abba13

rockhollow said:


> I agree about Kathy just living in her little privileged bubble. I have been watching "Paris in Love" and Kathy is just as flaky. After watching Paris's documentary I gained much more respect for Paris and saw her in a different light.
> Now in 'Paris in love', she is still struggling with her past and wants to try and deal with it, but hits a brick wall with Kathy - Kathy doesn't want to deal with it and just refuses to talk about it.


Did you watch the show through the last episode?  Kathy does confront her guilt of not knowing what was going on at that ranch.  I could see her pain.  My nephew went to one of those places and he did well.  But.  He's a boy...they might be treated differently.


----------



## zooba

What happened? I see bravos instagram post regarding SM posts related to .Garcelles son.


----------



## swags

zooba said:


> What happened? I see bravos instagram post regarding SM posts related to .Garcelles son.


I don’t know how it started but I guess on Twitter some people attacked Garcelle son, theres been speculation that Diana or Erika have some bots  going in on him. Then there was speculation that Garcelles son started it himself.


----------



## Tivo

.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga




----------



## TC1

I noticed Bravo released a post...I believe all cast members re-posted. I dunno, some people were saying Diana was behind it..It's probably to distract from the sh*tstorm of what happened in Aspen, hence..deflecting from Kathy.


----------



## bisbee

I’m confused…does anyone know why there was no new episode this week?


----------



## luckylove

bisbee said:


> I’m confused…does anyone know why there was no new episode this week?


I was wondering this too!


----------



## swags

bisbee said:


> I’m confused…does anyone know why there was no new episode this week?


The finale of Dubai was on last night so I think they wanted to focus on that as well as drag out starting the Aspen drama.


----------



## LemonDrop

That tweet from Garcelle's son sounds like it was written by an adult.


----------



## TC1

Probably a scheduled week off so that this Twitter/IG drama could take place   everything is manufactured now. I don't believe anything just "happens" on any of these shows.


----------



## LemonDrop

TC1 said:


> Probably a scheduled week off so that this Twitter/IG drama could take place   everything is manufactured now. I don't believe anything just "happens" on any of these shows.


That's so smart of you. That tweet was probably manufactured. I have never known of anyone around age 15 to say "I wish not to be viewed as a fully mature adult".


----------



## Swanky

I missed why Jax is having to make a statement.  He's young, I'm sure he had help writing it, very reasonably so imo.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Garcelle Beauvais’ son Jax shares despicable messages from ‘RHOBH’ fans
					

“I’m a f–king 14 year old leave me alone please,” the reality star’s son wrote via Instagram, calling one of the messages “too far at this point.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## Swanky

Poor kiddo, those messages are terrible! I have a 14 yr old and 2 18 yr olds under my roof right now, no way my 14 yr old could deal with that.  SO sad.


----------



## LemonDrop

I didn’t realize the comments were racist. I thought it had something to do with the whole Erika drama. I can see why he would need help writing a statement.


----------



## swags

The comments are horrible. I don’t think the kids should have public social media pages.


----------



## purseinsanity

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Garcelle Beauvais’ son Jax shares despicable messages from ‘RHOBH’ fans
> 
> 
> “I’m a f–king 14 year old leave me alone please,” the reality star’s son wrote via Instagram, calling one of the messages “too far at this point.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


That's horrible.  What kind of evil people send a 14 year old messages like that??  99.9999999% of them don't know Erika or Diana yet they defend them, almost to the death.  People are sick.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Some are saying Diana and Erika paid for bots.


----------



## lulilu

Chanel4Eva said:


> Some are saying Diana and Erika paid for bots.


Or Rinna.  Apparently she bought followers in the past -- when IG did some purge of purchased followers, Rinna's lost hundreds or thousands of followers lol.  So she is quite familiar with fake posting.  I think that's why she made a post supporting Jax and Garcelle.


----------



## millivanilli

TC1 said:


> Probably a scheduled week off so that this Twitter/IG drama could take place   everything is manufactured now. I don't believe anything just "happens" on any of these shows.


right?


----------



## earthygirl

Chanel4Eva said:


> Some are saying Diana and Erika paid for bots.


I wouldn’t put it past them!


----------



## earthygirl

Kyle, Dorit, Rinna, Erika and Diana all disgust me. Is it just me or are they coming across as wicked mean girls engaging in groupthink?  I wouldn’t miss a single one of these women if Bravo decided to erase the slate and start over. They all have each other’s backs and seem to have absolutely no respect for Sutton. When they were taking that 70s pic both Kyle and Dorit spoke to Sutton disrespectfully. It came across as juvenile. Who cares about your hair in a pic? They should be more concerned about their nasty behavior!  They don’t treat her with any kindness! Kyle and Rinna are the worst! Kyle is such a **** stirrer and Rinna thinks she has unlimited passes to treat Sutton horribly just because she lost her mother and is grieving. Lois must be turning over in her grave!  They are rude to Sutton’s face and I don’t understand why Sutton goes along with it/puts up with it. She’s like a child being bullied who hasn’t learned to stand up for herself!  SUTTON, where is your dignity? Self-respect? It is painful to watch.

I love Garcelle, in fact, she is the only likeable one on this show. She is calm, loyal, generally non-reactive and rational. I don’t understand how she tolerates the other women. The other women try to challenge her but fall short. Garcelle is no dummy (unlike the rest of them)!
Erika tried to tell her that Sutton is a liability! Hahahahaha that’s the most absurd thing I’ve heard on this show!  Erika really?!! Are you that stupid?!! The other women must be because nobody aside from Garcelle questioned that! I wish Garcelle had said “Erika, I think when our children are around, YOU are a liability!”


----------



## Swanky

earthygirl said:


> Kyle, Dorit, Rinna, Erika and Diana all disgust me. Is it just me or are they coming across as wicked mean girls engaging in groupthink?  I wouldn’t miss a single one of these women if Bravo decided to erase the slate and start over. They all have each other’s backs and seem to have absolutely no respect for Sutton. When they were taking that 70s pic both Kyle and Dorit spoke to Sutton disrespectfully. It came across as juvenile. Who cares about your hair in a pic? They should be more concerned about their nasty behavior!  They don’t treat her with any kindness! Kyle and Rinna are the worst! Kyle is such a **** stirrer and Rinna thinks she has unlimited passes to treat Sutton horribly just because she lost her mother and is grieving. Lois must be turning over in her grave!  They are rude to Sutton’s face and I don’t understand why Sutton goes along with it/puts up with it. She’s like a child being bullied who hasn’t learned to stand up for herself!  SUTTON, where is your dignity? Self-respect? It is painful to watch.
> 
> I love Garcelle, in fact, she is the only likeable one on this show. She is calm, loyal, generally non-reactive and rational. I don’t understand how she tolerates the other women. The other women try to challenge her but fall short. Garcelle is no dummy (unlike the rest of them)!
> Erika tried to tell her that Sutton is a liability! Hahahahaha that’s the most absurd thing I’ve heard on this show!  Erika really?!! Are you that stupid?!! The other women must be because nobody aside from Garcelle questioned that! I wish Garcelle had said “Erika, I think when our children are around, YOU are a liability!”


Sutton has been saying Erika is a liability for a while…
Sutton is awkward, but she seems to be a pretty decent human imo. Her and Garcelle are sweethearts.
I’d love to see Erika and Diana go.


----------



## lulilu

Kyle and Rinna should go as well.  No redeeming qualities at all.


----------



## castortroy666

earthygirl said:


> Kyle, Dorit, Rinna, Erika and Diana all disgust me. Is it just me or are they coming across as wicked mean girls engaging in groupthink?  I wouldn’t miss a single one of these women if Bravo decided to erase the slate and start over. They all have each other’s backs and seem to have absolutely no respect for Sutton. When they were taking that 70s pic both Kyle and Dorit spoke to Sutton disrespectfully. It came across as juvenile. Who cares about your hair in a pic? They should be more concerned about their nasty behavior!  They don’t treat her with any kindness! Kyle and Rinna are the worst! Kyle is such a **** stirrer and Rinna thinks she has unlimited passes to treat Sutton horribly just because she lost her mother and is grieving. Lois must be turning over in her grave!  They are rude to Sutton’s face and I don’t understand why Sutton goes along with it/puts up with it. She’s like a child being bullied who hasn’t learned to stand up for herself!  SUTTON, where is your dignity? Self-respect? It is painful to watch.
> 
> I love Garcelle, in fact, she is the only likeable one on this show. She is calm, loyal, generally non-reactive and rational. I don’t understand how she tolerates the other women. The other women try to challenge her but fall short. Garcelle is no dummy (unlike the rest of them)!
> Erika tried to tell her that Sutton is a liability! Hahahahaha that’s the most absurd thing I’ve heard on this show!  Erika really?!! Are you that stupid?!! The other women must be because nobody aside from Garcelle questioned that! I wish Garcelle had said “Erika, I think when our children are around, YOU are a liability!”


Kyle, Dorit, Rinna, Erika and Diana are real Heather girls, b*tchy mean girls. Andy is probably their biggest fan, I bet he wish he could be one of them. I mean, if Andy was a women, he would totally be in that clique.


----------



## RueMonge

castortroy666 said:


> Kyle, Dorit, Rinna, Erika and Diana are real Heather girls, b*tchy mean girls. Andy is probably their biggest fan, I bet he wish he could be one of them. I mean, if Andy was a women, he would totally be in that clique.


I think Andy is a fan of the bad girls. He seems to take horrified yet gleeful delight when they behave abominably.


----------



## TC1

I've been hearing a few rumblings that Diana & Rinna are out. Crystal is still in consideration but doesn't bring much to the table. Dorit may be demoted to "friend of"


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I've been hearing a few rumblings that Diana & Rinna are out. Crystal is still in consideration but doesn't bring much to the table. Dorit may be demoted to "friend of"


Rinna is past her housewives expiration date.  Like someone mentioned, she doesn't really have a story line.  I still feel her daughter's eating disorder story was manufactured for the show.  She just stirs the pot, and I think she's beating the Sutton Elton John story to death because she literally has nothing else.  There are probably many skeletons in her and Harry's closets, but she won't talk about them.
Diana with her lizard tongue needs to go.  Crystal is boring.  I like Dorit (and PK!) more than I used to, but Kyle is getting old.


----------



## lulilu

Rinna must have had some effect on her daughters -- she never eats and is skeletal.  She refers to people as "chub chubs" (not sure how fat one has to be to earn that title).  And like Garcelle said, if your daughter/s have eating issues, should you be dancing around on IG almost naked (in your scarecrow body)?  That behavior has to impact the girls.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I just remember the episode when Rinna visited her parents…she mentioned she only saw them once a year and it seemed like her kids had never been to her hometown before…I feel like when Lois became popular she was her new story line, and Rinna almost seemed…like patronizing or something…to her, it made me uncomfortable to watch


----------



## purseinsanity

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I just remember the episode when Rinna visited her parents…she mentioned she only saw them once a year and it seemed like her kids had never been to her hometown before…I feel like when Lois became popular she was her new story line, and Rinna almost seemed…like patronizing or something…to her, it made me uncomfortable to watch


Ditto.  Lois was like her new show pony she'd trot out, more for self service than anything.


----------



## lulilu

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I just remember the episode when Rinna visited her parents…she mentioned she only saw them once a year and it seemed like her kids had never been to her hometown before…I feel like when Lois became popular she was her new story line, and Rinna almost seemed…like patronizing or something…to her, it made me uncomfortable to watch





purseinsanity said:


> Ditto.  Lois was like her new show pony she'd trot out, more for self service than anything.


This.  100%.  I remember that episode clearly.  It's when she told her girls they'd be seeing a lot of chub chubs in her home town.  She clearly never cared about her mom until Lois became a fan favorite.  Then she trotted her out to entertain when it was convenient.  And she did treat her like a child or show pony.  She should be ashamed of the way she is using Lois's death as an excuse for her horrible behavior.  But it is totally in character for her.


----------



## LemonDrop

I like Dorit. It’s not like I’m choosing real life friends here. I would like to play in her closet and take IG pics with her. As long as PK wasn’t home.


----------



## sgj99

*I’m sure it’s my age but I am totally baffled by Rinna’s obsession with posting videos of herself dancing damn near naked.
*I just can’t watch Diana lick her lips anymore!
*Crystal is boring.
*Why is Erika still there with the way she threatens the other women (not to mention she’s a crook)?
*I still don’t think Dorit was a victim of a home invasion.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

'Real Housewives' Star Diana Jenkins Gets Bodyguards After Death Threats Over Racist Posts
					

"Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" star Diana Jenkins is beefing up her security big-time ... this after she was deluged with death threats from Bravo fans furious over her alleged connection to racist online comments.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## capriblue

Apparently it was confirmed that Rinna paid for the bots. I’m not sure about the others. Anyone else hear this?


----------



## lulilu

capriblue said:


> Apparently it was confirmed that Rinna paid for the bots. I’m not sure about the others. Anyone else hear this?


Not surprised.  Her chiming in about how awful the posts were sounded like a fake attempt to show she didn't do it.


----------



## sgj99

What’s a bot?


----------



## bisbee

Where was it confirmed that it was Rinna?  What could be her motivation?  I know she hasn’t always gotten along with Garcelle, and she has obviously done questionable things, but I would expect this more of Diana or Erika than Rinna.


----------



## lulilu

bisbee said:


> Where was it confirmed that it was Rinna?  What could be her motivation?  I know she hasn’t always gotten along with Garcelle, and she has obviously done questionable things, but I would expect this more of Diana or Erika than Rinna.


Rinna could be attempting to protect Erika, whom she has been protecting all season, with innocuous excuses for Erika's awful behavior.  And it was Erika who attacked Garcelle's sons.  I read somewhere that Erika may have invested some time ago in one of Rinna's businesses (although I have no idea what that might be), but that Erika seems to have some sort of power over Rinna.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I think the bot company confirmed it from what I read. Also that lawyer Patrick something on Twitter.


----------



## Swanky

Can someone share a link that confirms it? Awfully big accusation without proof imo.

Diana, needs security. . . I SO hope she doesn't come back.


----------



## earthygirl

lulilu said:


> Rinna could be attempting to protect Erika, whom she has been protecting all season, with innocuous excuses for Erika's awful behavior.  And it was Erika who attacked Garcelle's sons.  I read somewhere that Erika may have invested some time ago in one of Rinna's businesses (although I have no idea what that might be), but that Erika seems to have some sort of power over Rinna.


There’s definitely something shady underlying their so called “friendship”.   Rinna, Kyle and Dorit have no issue calling Sutton out on anything mildly offensive that comes out of her mouth,  but when Erika or Diana cross a line, they always have her back and make light of the situation. Can you imagine if Sutton, not Erika, had behaved in such a disgusting way towards Garcelle’s sons? The trio would have eaten her alive.  I am just waiting for Erika to get wasted and tell one of Kyle’s kids or Rinna’s kids to “get the f*** outta here”!  Erika seems to have absolutely no self-control and then is offended that Garcelle is implying that she may have a drinking problem!   If I spoke inappropriately to a friend’s child like she did, I would be wanting to blame it on a drinking problem and not my character!!


----------



## TC1

Chanel4Eva said:


> I think the bot company confirmed it from what I read. Also that lawyer Patrick something on Twitter.


Patrick Somers is a clout chasing wanna be insta famous guy. He's the one that said Kathy Hilton paid him to post Rinna's phone number and all of the Aspen info (then denied it) I would take anything he posts with a HUGE grain of salt.


----------



## luckylove

anyone else hear rumor that Rinna was fired??


----------



## lulilu

luckylove said:


> anyone else hear rumor that Rinna was fired??


It was on FB.  Diana too, I think.  With Dorit and Chrystal becoming "friends."  What I want to know is why would Erika and vile Kyle remain.


----------



## purseinsanity

luckylove said:


> anyone else hear rumor that Rinna was fired??


Yes, apparently she's removed any mention of housewives from her IG and TikTok profiles.


----------



## earthygirl

purseinsanity said:


> Yes, apparently she's removed any mention of housewives from her IG and TikTok profiles.


Good riddens! ByeBye Rinna!


----------



## LemonDrop

If anyone else was like me and not really paying attention and now like  this article explained it all for me.








						Erika Jayne, Lisa Rinna, and Diana Jenkins Deny ‘Hiring Bots' to Attack Garcelle Beauvais’ Son Jax - The Real Housewives | News. Dirt. Gossip.
					

Shutting down the rumor mill! Some shocking allegations are going around about several members of the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills cast. Erika Jayne, Lisa Rinna, and Diana Jenkins are accused of allegedly hiring bots to attack Garcelle Beauvais’ son Jax on Instagram. Now the three reality TV...



					www.allabouttrh.com


----------



## bisousx

Not sure if I believe the guy who supposedly creates the bots. It’s the same guy (Patrick Somers) who accused Rinna of hiring him to concoct the Kathy Hilton feud.

The articles are dated from this June but I could’ve sworn he was crediting himself earlier this year.

If he was blabbing to the press and causing drama for Rinna publicly back then, why would Rinna hire him yet again to attack Garcelle’s son now?

https://realityblurb.com/2022/06/07...-alleged-dms-from-lisa-rinna-as-rinna-reacts/

This whole bot thing is too weird for me so I’m not even going to try to understand it lol


----------



## LemonDrop

A judge's affair with Tom Girardi, a beachfront condo and a $300,000 wire from his firm
					

In the midst of an affair with Tom Girardi, appellate justice Tricia Bigelow received $300,000 from a client trust account at his law firm




					www.latimes.com


----------



## purseinsanity

LemonDrop said:


> A judge's affair with Tom Girardi, a beachfront condo and a $300,000 wire from his firm
> 
> 
> In the midst of an affair with Tom Girardi, appellate justice Tricia Bigelow received $300,000 from a client trust account at his law firm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601008


Did the "Good Judge" know he wired her money from a client account?  This whole thing is so Sofa King F'ed up!


----------



## lulilu

I think I read somewhere that she has disgorged at least some of what she received from him.


----------



## TC1

I saw Erika posted this and was "shocked" lol. Soooo she got 300K and we're supposed to believe in 20 years she didn't receive anything?


----------



## baghagg

Rinna in a tank top in Aspen while everyone including Maurizio says how cold it is...


----------



## bisousx

Erika Jayne scores win in $5M fraud lawsuit, court finds no evidence of ‘wrongdoing’​
(Former colleagues of Tom Girardi) Sheldon and Finn had sued Jayne for “aiding and abetting” Girardi, 81, in his alleged crime.

They claimed the reality star knew her estranged husband had been using their cut of settlement money to fund her lavish lifestyle. 

However, according to court documents exclusively obtained by Page Six, the judge ruled Monday that the plaintiffs failed to prove that the “RHOBH” star had any “actual knowledge” of Girardi’s alleged crimes.

Judge Fruin also said that the plaintiffs’ attempts to prove Jayne had “actual knowledge” that funds were misappropriated to EJ Global LLC were not based on any direct evidence, but rather “inferences” about “circumstantial evidence,” such as her income and expense schedule.

“The evidence is irrelevant,” the judge ruled, per the documents, which also state that Jayne’s “lavish and extravagant hobby funded by the spouses’ community property is not evidence of the ‘actual knowledge’ any breach of fiduciary duty” between Girardi and the plaintiffs.

The judge said he also made his decision on the grounds that Sheldon and Finn did not prove that Jayne owed them any fiduciary duty, which is the obligation a party has to act in another party’s best interest.

He also pointed out that Girardi was also not at fault for this – as attorneys “do not owe fiduciary duties to their co-counsel.”

https://pagesix.com/2022/08/31/erika-jayne-scores-win-in-5m-aiding-and-abetting-lawsuit/amp/


----------



## bisbee

I actually understand why the judge ruled in her favor…not that I am happy about it.  But…that would be very difficult to prove, unfortunately.


----------



## TC1

Kyle repeatedly yelling "why did you unfollow Erika on IG"   How is that a story?, yet here they are still yelling at Sutton. They are really dragging this Aspen drama out. Kyle knows how high maintenance Kathy is...yet puts her in a room with bunk beds?? Come on now..that's only to get a reaction on camera.
She couldn't wait to yell out that Nikki said "dropping Kathy off at the airport with a connection is like leaving a toddler on the curb" I highly doubt she wanted that read aloud on national television.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Diana is AWFUL, who speaks that way to another person sitting in the same room….Erika is miserable too!


----------



## zooba

I figured Diana was fired after sending all the C&D's to major bloggers.  I can only hope for Rinna being gone. Give me Erika and it's almost the trifecta of happiness.

For a bunch of supposedly sophisticated cultured women- they act like a bunch of preteens practicing potty language.


----------



## luckylove

... Add Kyle to the list and we might have a home run!! One can dream, right??


----------



## TC1

All the seasons where we had to sit through the commentary on bullying. Yet, I've never seen it this blatant. Rinna dropping her head so the camera didn't see her laughing


----------



## LemonDrop

The whole cast could be replaced with some ladies who have amazing closets and I would be obsessed.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I must be a slow learner.  It recently occurred to me that all RHWo? shows are basted on misogyny.  The premise is to pit women against women.  The last episode of RHWoBH quite literally made me nauseous and angry that something so reprehensible is being framed as entertainment. I'm done with it.


----------



## castortroy666

Kyle is insane, she throws her "bestie" Erika under the bus with those questions during that Origa game. She also attacks Garcelle and Sutton with her loaded questions at the same time. She is so fake, acting like she wants everyone to get along, yet all she does is stirring the pot putting, all her "friends" up against each other. While some of her friends left in tears, I bet she and Mo laughed their a**es off in bed after they all went home. The fakest part is where she is "comforting" Sutton after she starts crying, like this is the last she wanted to happen, I mean give me a break..

Kyle also have a demeaning tone against her sister Kathy in Aspen, Kathy is no angel, but still..


----------



## LemonDrop

It told me all I need to know about Kyle when she asked Maurico where their dog Storm was by saying "Where's the dog?".


----------



## LemonDrop

I'm really tired of "poor Sutton". She accused Diana of lying about her mis-carriage. In what world is Diana ever going to be friendly with her?? No amount of apologizing for something so horrific would matter to me. They are all forced to be together because of contracts with Bravo. Diana does not want to be around Sutton. It's a reality show not real friendship. Sutton is getting all teary-eyed.  Come on. These women are not your friends. And you said some BS !!!


----------



## bisbee

LemonDrop said:


> It told me all I need to know about Kyle when she asked Maurico where their dog Storm was by saying "Where's the dog?".


Why is that a problem?


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> It told me all I need to know about Kyle when she asked Maurico where their dog Storm was by saying "Where's the dog?".


I thought it was Erika that asked about where the dog was?


----------



## millivanilli

TC1 said:


> I've been hearing a few rumblings that *Diana* & Rinna are out. Crystal is still in consideration but doesn't bring much to the table. Dorit may be demoted to "friend of"


THANK GOD! It is really painful to watch how Diana is playing that Bosnian stereotype of unforgiving raging women. ergs. can't stand her. That's sad bc I initially was pretty fond of her. Now- no. You don't do that. You don't put sth to bed and repeat it and repeat it and repeat in in the hope of more air time. really, really REALLY disgusting behavior. And tbh - I really do not want to offend anybody- that " from death bed"?!? We do have a saying over here " lamenting means you have excess energy". Sweatheart, I saw people on their deathbeds. You were GAZILLION universes away from it.  And I saw women bleeding like you claimed, actually what happens is that you literally hang on the blood bags like nothing else, wrapping them in a blood pressure cough up to its max to make sure the blood will reach the body - while at the same time other people are pumping fresh frozen plasma into the body. THIS! is excessive bleeding. Don't you dare sh*tting on these people with your little story you are riding to death. (pun intended).urgh. The first HW I really, really REALLY can not stand.



OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I just remember the episode when Rinna visited her parents…she mentioned she only saw them once a year and it seemed like her kids had never been to her hometown before…I feel like when Lois became popular she was her new story line, and Rinna almost seemed…like patronizing or something…to her, it made me uncomfortable to watch


yes, right? I remember that, too!



sgj99 said:


> What’s a bot?


 Sort of an explanation, not an IT expert over here, but: a computer program that does what it is programmed to do. Some companies have bots on their websites in the chat so that you receive the correct support. Some people use bots to jump in literally nanoseconds before a bid on ebay closes to make sure they won't get outbidden. Some people have bots in their chats to react when somebody is writing sth inappropriate (especially in children's chat groups) and some people use bots to write mean massages 1 1,000, bc bots are quicker and more massive that human beings ever will be. If you read about a DDOS Attack, there is a high chance, that bots were part if it, too. hth


----------



## bagshopr

No matter what they think of Sutton, or Diana, all the women should have been aghast at Diana's calling Sutton a c- t and they should have condemned her loudly and immediately. And the same for Erika, for laughing like she did. Those two need to be off the show ASAP.


----------



## rockhollow

Well we see Vile Kyle at her finest in the house in Aspen. Inviting the ladies into her house and barely giving them a chance to settle, then going on the attack to stir things up.
She surely qualifies for the 'worst hostess award'.
it was hard to watch the glee that both Erika and Diane had in attacking Sutton, and to watch most of the other ladies just look the other way and pretend it wasn't happening, and then all their false comforting they did after the fact.
Again, Garcelle was the only one trying to keep the bullies at bay.


----------



## TC1

I think Kyle is in the middle this season. She is PAID to stir the pot. That's her job on this show..she just always tries to align herself on the side of the majority. This season the majority are snide, rude and corrupt. I wouldn't be surprised if she's done after this.


----------



## bisousx

Calling anyone the C word is uncouth, but attacking a woman who had a stillborn is OK? I can see why Diana was still raging at Sutton, as cringeworthy as the whole thing was. Diana was spewing words at Sutton but when I listened to what she was saying, it made sense to me. Sutton knew better than to stab Diana with one of life’s most tragic and painful experiences. But she did anyways. Apologies don’t erase everything.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

It’s getting boring watching Sutton be the constant punching bag on the show. Also, uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## sgj99

millivanilli said:


> Sort of an explanation, not an IT expert over here, but: a computer program that does what it is programmed to do. Some companies have bots on their websites in the chat so that you receive the correct support. Some people use bots to jump in literally nanoseconds before a bid on ebay closes to make sure they won't get outbidden. Some people have bots in their chats to react when somebody is writing sth inappropriate (especially in children's chat groups) and some people use bots to write mean massages 1 1,000, bc bots are quicker and more massive that human beings ever will be. If you read about a DDOS Attack, there is a high chance, that bots were part if it, too. hth


Thank You!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

bisousx said:


> Calling anyone the C word is uncouth, but attacking a woman who had a stillborn is OK? I can see why Diana was still raging at Sutton, as cringeworthy as the whole thing was. Diana was spewing words at Sutton but when I listened to what she was saying, it made sense to me. Sutton knew better than to stab Diana with one of life’s most tragic and painful experiences. But she did anyways. Apologies don’t erase everything.


The thing is Diana had it in for Sutton even before the conversation about the miscarriage...


----------



## haute okole

It is interesting to read the comments about the ladies on this thread and how they read with audiences and how their reputations are in the neighborhood.  For example, Vanderpump was a fan favorite but not well liked in the neighborhood.  Rinna is beloved, so is Kyle and Kathy, Sutton is well received by the gay men, fashionista crowd, Dorit is loved too.  Let me just say that these ladies are ACTING for their paycheck.  Especially Erika and Garcelle who depend on this money for their livelihood, they need this to survive.  As for Diana, I think she is doing this for her boyfriend.  I feel for her because I had a stillbirth and no, no, no, never is it ever appropriate to comment or question this heartwrenching subject NEVER.  I would NEVER forgive Sutton for such a public display of reveling in and questioning Diana’s grief.  Good riddance to Sutton.


----------



## sgj99

If I had a drink every time Diana stuck her tongue out and took a giant lip lick than I’d be wasted by the time the episode ends.


----------



## bagshopr

sgj99 said:


> If I had a drink every time Diana stuck her tongue out and took a giant lip lick than I’d be wasted by the time the episode ends.


Snakes do that!


----------



## Volvomom

LemonDrop said:


> I grew up in the USA south and Sutton reminds me of the southern woman I can not stand. The say it with kindness “well bless your heart” kind of delivery then shocked and aghast when someone actually puts them in their place. Sutton’s aghast looks are all to familiar to me.


I agree...... I cant stand her.   No real reason, she just bugs me big time.


----------



## RueMonge

haute okole said:


> It is interesting to read the comments about the ladies on this thread and how they read with audiences and how their reputations are in the neighborhood.  For example, Vanderpump was a fan favorite but not well liked in the neighborhood.  Rinna is beloved, so is Kyle and Kathy, Sutton is well received by the gay men, fashionista crowd, Dorit is loved too.  Let me just say that these ladies are ACTING for their paycheck.  Especially Erika and Garcelle who depend on this money for their livelihood, they need this to survive.  As for Diana, I think she is doing this for her boyfriend.  I feel for her because I had a stillbirth and no, no, no, never is it ever appropriate to comment or question this heartwrenching subject NEVER.  I would NEVER forgive Sutton for such a public display of reveling in and questioning Diana’s grief.  Good riddance to Sutton.


Interesting, so Rinna and Kyle, for example, are liked in real life in their neighborhoods?
I get it that they are acting. So why don’t we just drop the pretense that anything here is “real “and treat it like a soap opera or professional wrestling?


----------



## haute okole

Volvomom said:


> I agree...... I cant stand her.   No real reason, she just bugs me big time.


I think those of us who don’t like Sutton probably know someone just like her.  She is so phoney baloney.  Always proclaiming how awesome, stylish and rich she is.  Yuck.  The only people who believe her are the ones who don’t know her.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I think they're all full of it...and themselves lol. I mean who else would go on one of these shows? They're either desperate for money or attention or both.


----------



## millivanilli

haute okole said:


> I think those of us who don’t like Sutton probably know someone just like her.  She is so phoney baloney.  Always proclaiming how awesome, stylish and rich she is.  Yuck.  The only people who believe her are the ones who don’t know her.


oh you are SO right! That was really an epiphany! I know a person exactly like that, but on the opposite to that person Sutton clearly has money and seems to be generous.


----------



## haute okole

millivanilli said:


> oh you are SO right! That was really an epiphany! I know a person exactly like that, but on the opposite to that person Sutton clearly has money and seems to be generous.


The thing about this neighborhood is that her kind of money is par for the course here and not something people brag about except to brag to staff or something to reassure they have enough money to cover their paycheck.  None of us really talk like that amongst real friends.  These girls are definitely soap opera fodder trying to sell their stuff, their silly inane Schamattas, wigs and lipstick.


----------



## castortroy666

haute okole said:


> The thing about this neighborhood is that her kind of money is par for the course here and not something people brag about except to brag to staff or something to reassure they have enough money to cover their paycheck.  None of us really talk like that amongst real friends.  These girls are definitely soap opera fodder trying to sell their stuff, their silly inane Schamattas, wigs and lipstick.


Sutton cant be that rich, she already downgraded her house 2 times since she has been on the show. Her first home was quite fancy, then she rented Kyles house, and now she lives in a house thats OK, nothing more.

Suttons alimony from her ex cant be that great I guess. Diana on the other hand, came out with a lot of money from her divorce.

I miss the times when we saw Vanderpump, Maloof and Camille in their 20-30 million dollar homes, they really didnt need the show. Now girls like Rinna, Garcelle, and Erika seem to rely on their paycheck from Bravo, to lease their Range Rovers.


----------



## castortroy666

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I think they're all full of it...and themselves lol. I mean who else would go on one of these shows? They're either desperate for money or attention or both.


Most of the girls in season 1 were drowning in money, but they were desperate to be famous. Now the girls are desperate for money AND fame  Basically, they have nothing.


----------



## Materielgrrl

castortroy666 said:


> Sutton cant be that rich, she already downgraded her house 2 times since she has been on the show. Her first home was quite fancy, then she rented Kyles house, and now she lives in a house thats OK, nothing more.
> 
> Suttons alimony from her ex cant be that great I guess. Diana on the other hand, came out with a lot of money from her divorce.
> 
> I miss the times when we saw Vanderpump, Maloof and Camille in their 20-30 million dollar homes, they really didnt need the show. Now girls like Rinna, Garcelle, and Erika seem to rely on their paycheck from Bravo, to lease their Range Rovers.
> 
> View attachment 5605105



Sutton's husband was also a big financier, slightly less so than Diana's husband. Sutton is reportedly getting $300K/mo in alimony plus child support for each probably ends as each ages out at 21.  She received $5m cash, a couple of their properties, artwork. I don't think she's limping along with $3m a year. She is a woman of a certain age, raised in the August, Aiken area where the really rich live in their big honking houses inside of elaborately brick fencing and landscape that no one really sees. She spent a lot on that house she's in, but she spent to enjoy living there and a place where her kids can come, close friends can visit. She spends so much more on clothes and jewelry, and probably art. She is the kind of rich of IYKYK, if not go figure out what she's wearing or has in her home; Diana on the other hand has to constantly show and tell you how much things cost, so she can shrug it off like no big deal.

I'm still Team Sutton, but I'm not yet ready to kick Diana to the curb (but she does really irk me)


Diana's settlement was probably properties and a cash settlement similar to what the Musk and Bezos got, probably about $150 million US. Her kids are grown, well her daughter is not in college and living in Europe pursuing her equestrian career.


----------



## castortroy666

Materielgrrl said:


> Sutton's husband was also a big financier, slightly less so than Diana's husband. Sutton is reportedly getting $300K/mo in alimony plus child support for each probably ends as each ages out at 21.  She received $5m cash, a couple of their properties, artwork. I don't think she's limping along with $3m a year. She is a woman of a certain age, raised in the August, Aiken area where the really rich live in their big honking houses inside of elaborately brick fencing and landscape that no one really sees. She spent a lot on that house she's in, but she spent to enjoy living there and a place where her kids can come, close friends can visit. She spends so much more on clothes and jewelry, and probably art. She is the kind of rich of IYKYK, if not go figure out what she's wearing or has in her home; Diana on the other hand has to constantly show and tell you how much things cost, so she can shrug it off like no big deal.
> 
> I'm still Team Sutton, but I'm not yet ready to kick Diana to the curb (but she does really irk me)
> 
> 
> Diana's settlement was probably properties and a cash settlement similar to what the Musk and Bezos got, probably about $150 million US. Her kids are grown, well her daughter is not in college and living in Europe pursuing her equestrian career.


I Wonder how much Sutton spend every month of those 300k. Her youngest child must be pushing 18 as well ? Cant be many payments left for her.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

'RHOBH' Star Diana Jenkins Donates $100k to Lion Air Flight Victims' Families
					

Diana Jenkins is contributing a boatload of cash to a good cause -- one that actually hits home for her costar, Erika Jayne.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Tyler_JP

I think Diamonds and Rosé live in a stable that's nicer than Kyle's Aspen house.


----------



## haute okole

Wow, Erika is absolutely VILE.  Good for Crystal and Kyle for standing up to Erika.  The Lion Air victims were Indonesian.  Kyle’s first husband is Indonesian and her first daughter is half Indonesian.  I am so glad these women are finally calling that vile, self pitying narcissist Erika out.  She is NOT the victim.  She was unjustly enriched from people who were already victims, and victimized again by sociopathic attorneys.  I hope they are not watching the show as Erika spends their money on her glam, etc.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Erika's behavior was appalling& shameful. She has no sensitivity, no compassion, no empathy.
SHe cannot even put herself in any of the victims shoes because she is such a greedy
selfish all about me person going by the rule of the law.
She is the epitome of a narcississtic personality & sadly doesn't recognize herself as being that
This will all catch up to her in many ways one being that she will never be able to fully
enjoy wearing those $750K earrings. They should remind of her ugliness in this episode of her life not her beauty
I applaud Diana for her donations & hopefully the other "big spenders" will make a donation as well


----------



## castortroy666

Erikas outburst last episode was an all time low for her. The most incredible thing is, after all that, some people will STILL continue to support her.


----------



## TC1

Just wondering how Diana made a donation to the victims..if there aren't any? Geez Erika, even that was a new low. She's continuing to post things about it on her IG stories. 

Kyle is starting in on Kathy I see, and from what I have read..just the tip of the iceberg. Making fun of her purse, her shoes..putting her in the bunkbeds. Then shunning her little Tequila speech (I realize the Hilton's don't need the free press) but it was rude. Kyle's go-to drink is a Margarita with no salt...but wouldn't just try the stuff?


----------



## castortroy666

I wonder why Erika bragged about her expensive clothes at the dinner last episode, is she not self aware at all? You would guess she would try to protect herself at the very least, by keeping those conversations off camera. Maybe she is actually trying to provoke the girls and the victims that are watching, who knows at this point.


----------



## TC1

Erika wants to be on the show. Villain or not, she needs the $$$$. Pretty Mess hair isn't going to be a real business, nor Rinna Beauty, but these chicks try to capitalize!


----------



## Ms.Dixie

I haven’t read through the whole thread so this may have been addressed….does anyone know why Diana licks her lips so much? Is just habit or is something medically wrong that makes her do it? I’ve always noticed that Kyle does it occasionally but I’ve never seen anything like Diana’s lip-licking.


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> Erika wants to be on the show. Villain or not, she needs the $$$$. Pretty Mess hair isn't going to be a real business, nor Rinna Beauty, but these chicks try to capitalize!


Did you see how disrespectful Kyle was and in a preview for next week, Rinna is, to Kathy when she is trying to talk about her tequila line?  WTH, as if those two have not wasted enough air time with their stupid schmattas and other junk that any self respecting person would not be caught dead wearing.  Even Paris Hilton tweeted about how unkind Kyle was when dissing her Mom in Aspen.  Pretty Mess hair looks like the stuffing that my puppy rips out of her toys.  BTW, when Ronald Richards was still the Bankruptcy trustee, he told me that the show was Erika’s only legitimate source of income.


----------



## castortroy666

Ms.Dixie said:


> i haven’t read through the whole thread so this may have been addressed….does anyone know why Diana licks her lips so much? It gets on my last nerve.


It should be adressed at the tell all. They have not confronted her with it yet, medical condition or her being sassy?


----------



## luckylove

Ms.Dixie said:


> I haven’t read through the whole thread so this may have been addressed….does anyone know why Diana licks her lips so much? Is just habit or is something medically wrong that makes her do it? I’ve always noticed that Kyle does it occasionally but I’ve never seen anything like Diana’s lip-licking.


I have wondered if she might have tardive dyskinesia.... a side effect from several different medicines like certain anti seizure meds, certain psych meds.... TD often involves involuntary lip smacking and tongue thrusts, but I don't know if that is the cause of Diana's issues. Someone else mentioned it could have something to do with all of the filler in her lips...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Erika's facial expressions on the show last evening were just horrific!
If she had a weapon in her hand, she could have done some serious damage
towards Garcelle & Crystal
Whether the girls were offering constructive criticism on sensitivity towards
the "victims' Erika wasn't having any of it.
She wants to go by the rule of the law.
Nothin's coming out of her pocket in any charitable manner.. She is a very sad & pathetic
person & doubt very much if any of her "possessions/jewelry" will bring her happiness
more of a reminder of how they were "gifted to her"..


----------



## bagshopr

I'm no Erika fan but I begrudgingly found myself agreeing with her about the earrings at first.  Perhaps her lawyers cautioned her that returning the earrings or any property, or giving any money to victims' families, could be considered an admission of guilt for her or Tom. A decent person would have verbalized some compassion.  But her vile discourse against the "alleged victims" was unconscionable and put her in the worst possible light. She showed that she has no soul and is evil to the core.  
 I do wonder why Garcelle even brought it up.


----------



## swags

Erika sees herself as the real victim and behaves like she is in the fight of her life because she’s not as rich as Diana.


----------



## Love Of My Life

bagshopr said:


> I'm no Erika fan but I begrudgingly found myself agreeing with her about the earrings at first.  Perhaps her lawyers cautioned her that returning the earrings or any property, or giving any money to victims' families, could be considered an admission of guilt for her or Tom. A decent person would have verbalized some compassion.  But her vile discourse against the "alleged victims" was unconscionable and put her in the worst possible light. She showed that she has no soul and is evil to the core.
> I do wonder why Garcelle even brought it up.



I think Garcelle brought it up because it was going to be under discussion on the show "The Real"
& wanted to give Erika a heads up.
I don't think Erika understands the concept of the word victim except for her thinking she is one
 No one expected her to forfeit her $750K earrings or her other Cartier jewels she showed off on RHoBH
 over time on the show, but how about being a little humble & not talking about your $1800 BV knot bag


----------



## haute okole

bagshopr said:


> I'm no Erika fan but I begrudgingly found myself agreeing with her about the earrings at first.  Perhaps her lawyers cautioned her that returning the earrings or any property, or giving any money to victims' families, could be considered an admission of guilt for her or Tom. A decent person would have verbalized some compassion.  But her vile discourse against the "alleged victims" was unconscionable and put her in the worst possible light. She showed that she has no soul and is evil to the core.
> I do wonder why Garcelle even brought it up.


From a legal standpoint, Erika was correct and was parroting everything her defense attorney would have told her.  However, that does not excuse her horrid, inhumane attitude towards the real victims.  Her anger should be directed at her thief of a husband who lied to his clients and her for decades.  At least she benefited from his crimes and she should pay those victims back NOW with interest, that VILE pos.  I hope Andy fires her now, because this is just gross and he and Bravo should be embarrassed to be giving her any kind of platform to spew her hate.


----------



## Love Of My Life

haute okole said:


> From a legal standpoint, Erika was correct and was parroting everything her defense attorney would have told her.  However, that does not excuse her horrid, inhumane attitude towards the real victims.  Her anger should be directed at her thief of a husband who lied to his clients and her for decades.  At least she benefited from his crimes and she should pay those victims back NOW with interest, that VILE pos.  I hope Andy fires her now, because this is just gross and he and Bravo should be embarrassed to be giving her any kind of platform to spew her hate.



I think Andy likes all this friction.. it's about ratings & not sure he is sympathetic to
 the behavior that Erika in particular is exhibiting.
Her insensitive comments are just reflective of her true character.
 She violates many of our  values & principles. Her selfishness is beyond comprehending
At the end of the day it is a reality show with all of these ladies airing their dirty laundry, their
back stabbing stories about each other, nasty comments about finances & the list just goes on.
I've said it before & I'll say it again, several women across all the housewives shows are not
role models for young women. Power, money, sex, handbags seem to motivate them all
to turn on each other at some point in time.


----------



## castortroy666

Love Of My Life said:


> I think Andy likes all this friction.. it's about ratings & not sure he is sympathetic to
> the behavior that Erika in particular is exhibiting.
> Her insensitive comments are just reflective of her true character.
> She violates many of our  values & principles. Her selfishness is beyond comprehending
> At the end of the day it is a reality show with all of these ladies airing their dirty laundry, their
> back stabbing stories about each other, nasty comments about finances & the list just goes on.
> I've said it before & I'll say it again, several women across all the housewives shows are not
> role models for young women. Power, money, sex, handbags seem to motivate them all
> to turn on each other at some point in time.


Have the housewives ever been role models?  For me they have always been pure trashy entertainment, with the inspirational luxury of course, with some of the women.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I agree that Erika's behavior was so vile, and I don't think she can come back from this.    Hopefully she won't be on next season.
I too figured she was taking her lawyers advice and not saying or doing anything to admit guilt.
She said she received the earrings 15 years ago, in which case she had them prior to the tragedy of the Lion Air crash, so technically not ill gotten gains taken from victims. This is a possible defense, but she sure has lost any sympathy she may have garnered.


----------



## TC1

They are filming the reunion today...without the last few episodes having aired. Interesting..we haven't seen much of this long awaited Aspen drama. 
Also..I think it's actually Sutton that mocks Rinna and says "My friend Kendall Jenner's tequila" I don't think it's Kathy.


----------



## Swanky

castortroy666 said:


> I wonder why Erika bragged about her expensive clothes at the dinner last episode, is she not self aware at all? You would guess she would try to protect herself at the very least, by keeping those conversations off camera. Maybe she is actually trying to provoke the girls and the victims that are watching, who knows at this point.


And the producers exploited it, as they should lol
They did her no favors by making sure to edit IN all her tone deaf comments.


Ms.Dixie said:


> I haven’t read through the whole thread so this may have been addressed….does anyone know why Diana licks her lips so much? Is just habit or is something medically wrong that makes her do it? I’ve always noticed that Kyle does it occasionally but I’ve never seen anything like Diana’s lip-licking.



It's discussed often in this thread.

IMO, it's her lip fillers.  I've had a lip flip and it numbs your lip a bit, I always find myself licking my top lip for a couple of weeks after until it starts to wear off.


----------



## TC1

Supposedly Diana didn't attend the reunion in person citing that she has Covid.


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Supposedly Diana didn't attend the reunion in person citing that she has Covid.


How convenient for her...


----------



## bagshopr

TC1 said:


> Supposedly Diana didn't attend the reunion in person citing that she has Covid.


She was on her deathbed.


----------



## LemonDrop

I'm guessing Erika Jayne must have been losing money since she isn't doing any concerts or trying to work that angle. 

Why has Maurico been on the last 2 girls trips?


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> I'm guessing Erika Jayne must have been losing money since she isn't doing any concerts or trying to work that angle.
> 
> Why has Maurico been on the last 2 girls trips?


Maybe Kyle wants to keep him on a leash, so she knows exactly what his doing...


----------



## LemonDrop

I think Erika acts the way she does because she's been lying. When this first broke her story kept changing about why she was divorcing Tom. He was suffering from alzeheimers. When that didn't play well it became he was cheating. In reality it was probably to distance herself and any financial assets. 
She then tried to garner sympathy with stories of Tom and her son being in major car accidents, she had to live in a 10k rental and she couldn't afford water proof mascara or something   
When that didn't work she began to try the bad ass persona again. 
Now she is spiraling down and we are watching who she really is.


----------



## TC1

castortroy666 said:


> How convenient for her...


Also..posted on her IG a pic from what looks like Hawaii 2 days ago


----------



## haute okole

I will get flamed here, but I cannot stand Garcelle most of the times.  I like her interactions with Sheree, but you can tell she really does not like and never saw the other women as potential friends.  She is totally working for her diamond Because she needs that money.  Diana’s outburst and Erika’s outburst in Aspen and LA Quinta was the result of Garcelle GOING there intentionally.  Totally producer instigated.  She asked Diana why she did not like Sutton in front of Sutton and then says,”Nobody needs to hear that.”  Then why did she ask?  With Erika, she already had a conversation with Erika about the earrings and got an answer, but wanted to get more out of her in front of Crystal who Garcelle knew has strong negative opinions. Plus she knew Erika was WASTED.  Talk about setting people up, Garcelle is the worst.


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> Wow, Erika is absolutely VILE.  Good for Crystal and Kyle for standing up to Erika.  The Lion Air victims were Indonesian.  Kyle’s first husband is Indonesian and her first daughter is half Indonesian.  I am so glad these women are finally calling that vile, self pitying narcissist Erika out.  She is NOT the victim.  She was unjustly enriched from people who were already victims, and victimized again by sociopathic attorneys.  I hope they are not watching the show as Erika spends their money on her glam, etc.


I think Kyle is just trying to do PR control, TBH.  She's known her true colors too many times to ignore, IMO.


----------



## rockhollow

I take it this must be Kyle's favourite face for the season.

If Kyle wanted to have Kathy on this season to try and mend fences, she is doing a terrible job of it.
The way she talks about Kathy in Aspen is just disrespectful and mean. Her comments are meant to hurt Kathy. I think Kathy was more than gracious about staying at Kyle's in the worst room in the basement. And you know Kyle accidentally forgot to make some closet room for Kathy - Not!
I don't want to be too much of a Kathy fan, but boy - my sister would not be treating me the way Kyle is.


----------



## rockhollow

I think we saw some of the real Erika in this episode.
"potential victims" - that was a terrible comment.
Sadly, I think that Erika really believed she was someone very important and just can not deal with what she really is - a scamming nothing with no money.
I think the edibles dulled Rinna's reacting time before she jumped up to try and stop filming and when that failed, hustled Erika out of the scene. It was Erika's comment about other's secrets that finally shook Rinna and got her moving.


----------



## castortroy666

rockhollow said:


> I think we saw some of the real Erika in this episode.
> "potential victims" - that was a terrible comment.
> Sadly, I think that Erika really believed she was someone very important and just can not deal with what she really is - a scamming nothing with no money.
> I think the edibles dulled Rinna's reacting time before she jumped up to try and stop filming and when that failed, hustled Erika out of the scene. It was Erika's comment about other's secrets that finally shook Rinna and got her moving.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608050


That looks like a vile creature from the abyss


----------



## LemonDrop

@rockhollow thanks for the pics. I was going to say of Kyle. Nothing is that jaw dropping. But then I see the look on Erikas face.   Lordie. My jaw would have dropped too.  If I saw that on edibles I would GTFO.  I'd be so scared.


----------



## TC1

Both Nicky and Paris have been liking tweets that say that they didn't appreciate the way Kathy was treated by Kyle. Supposedly the reunion taped for over 12 hours. Kyle takes the blame on most things and just apologizes..she doesn't want her nieces mad at her nor her sisters. With Farrah getting married next year she doesn't want a rift. Soo, I guess she's the punching bag at the reunion.


----------



## bisousx

Kyle was rather mean with Kathy. And yikes, why is everyone being rude about her tequila pitch?

OTOH, I would get tired in no time of Kathy treating me (and everyone) like her servant. It looks like jabbing is their usual sisterly dynamic, except Kathy is a better person in the sense that she would not throw her sisters under the bus the way Kyle freely does.


----------



## lulilu

Erika claims that no one has proven there are victims.  I think that it has been adjudicated that Girardi diverted client funds and spent them on Erika.  He has been disbarred as a result.  The whole "prove there are victims" shtick by Erika is just so much bull.  And the Lions Air victims aren't the only victims.  Tom had been spending his clients' awards for more than 15 years.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Both Nicky and Paris have been liking tweets that say that they didn't appreciate the way Kathy was treated by Kyle. Supposedly the reunion taped for over 12 hours. Kyle takes the blame on most things and just apologizes..she doesn't want her nieces mad at her nor her sisters. With Farrah getting married next year she doesn't want a rift. Soo, I guess she's the punching bag at the reunion.


I remember VPR saying Kyle was kissing Adrian's butt so Mauricio would get their house listing.  I totally believe it.
Kyle is all about the money.


----------



## bisbee

purseinsanity said:


> I remember VPR saying Kyle was kissing Adrian's butt so Mauricio would get their house listing.  I totally believe it.
> Kyle is all about the money.


Adrian?


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Maybe Adrienne Maloof?


----------



## bisbee

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Maybe Adrienne Maloof?


You might be right…


----------



## lulilu

It's all about the money, and potential clients, for Kyle and Mo.


----------



## purseinsanity

bisbee said:


> Adrian?





OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Maybe Adrienne Maloof?


Yes, her.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I'm not even sure what Sheree is doing on the show. She literally adds NOTHING to any of the scenes.


----------



## Swanky

Yea, she doesn't haven't enough airtime to know her, she doesn't have a big personality. . . feel like you need one if you want a "part"!


----------



## TC1

Sheree doesn't attend the reunion filming either.


----------



## castortroy666

blkbarbie310 said:


> I'm not even sure what Sheree is doing on the show. She literally adds NOTHING to any of the scenes.


She is Garcelles cheerleader, and apparently she likes Erika as well. Really dont need her on the show.


----------



## Mrs.Z

‘RHOBH’ star Diana Jenkins sues ‘bots’ who cyberbullied Garcelle Beauvais’ son
					

“This action is the only way Ms. Jenkins has to fight back against the anonymous coward who decided to put her reputation, livelihood and life in jeopardy.”




					pagesix.com
				




Suing bots?  In other news, Diana has too much time and money.


----------



## haute okole

Tyler_JP said:


> I think Diamonds and Rosé live in a stable that's nicer than Kyle's Aspen house.


Hahaha!  They listed that house for sale for $9.75 million and it is a townhouse.  The crazy thing is somebody actually just bought it for $7.75 million.  So nuts.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Did we hear of any definite firing yet?


----------



## TC1

So, supposedly after the Caribou Club (some of this not filmed) Kathy loses it on Kyle. Allegedly she used both the F slur and N word at some point..and Erika and Rinna hear her. She doesn't want that to get out..of course. She goes on a yelling spree and calls Rick to get her out of there (the very bottom text is Kathy to Rinna)


----------



## bisousx

Kathy started to look scarily angry in yesterday’s episode so I could believe it. But why didn’t Bravo film it?


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> Kathy started to look scarily angry in yesterday’s episode so I could believe it. But why didn’t Bravo film it?


Protecting their pets?


----------



## LemonDrop

Is this all over the tequila thing?


----------



## LemonDrop




----------



## lulilu

I was laughing when she was bragging about her "good news" on the case.  She emphasized the "without prejudice" as if it was something to brag about.  So stupid.


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> I was laughing when she was bragging about her "good news" on the case.  She emphasized the "without prejudice" as if it was something to brag about.  So stupid.


She is a complete idiot.  The case is refiled in Ca.  Plus those earrings were NEVER hers because they were purchased with money stolen form Tom’s clients. She has already forfeitEd the earrings to the feds.   She is lucky she is a complete idiot because they found that she was unaware of Tom’s fraud.  I think they found no evidence that she participated in the fraud, but I am still skeptical that she was completely unaware of any fraud.  Those earrings are 15 years old.  Wow, no wonder he owes over $100 million to various clients and creditors.  How could she not know when she bragged about her being his financial partner too?  Because California is a community property state, she is liable for Tom Girardi’s personal debts too and she has now been sued for $5.2 million in back taxes.


----------



## TC1

She forfeited the earrings..but has appealed for their return


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> She forfeited the earrings..but has appealed for their return


She is gross.  Plus, shameless.  Erika keeps telling Diana to buy her stuff, a Cartier ring, a house in Aspen…. so tacky.  Enough already.  I want to watch rich and charming eye candy, not this hose beast.


----------



## lulilu

haute okole said:


> She is gross.  Plus, shameless.  Erika keeps telling Diana to buy her stuff, a Cartier ring, a house in Aspen…. so tacky.  Enough already.  I want to watch rich and charming eye candy, not this hose beast.


That was truly embarrassing.  She has been doing that this whole season -- asking Diana for a Cartier ring, expensive clothing, furs, --- ugh.   She is shameless.  And I don't think she will even see herself when she watches the shows.  So used to being given everything.


----------



## swags

haute okole said:


> She is gross.  Plus, shameless.  Erika keeps telling Diana to buy her stuff, a Cartier ring, a house in Aspen…. so tacky.  Enough already.  I want to watch rich and charming eye candy, not this hose beast.


Wasn't she recently gleeful that Toms mistress received gifts from Tom that had to be turned over?  Her attitude of how dare you come for my stolen goods turns to na na nana na when it’s someone else. She IS gross. She spit venom at Crystal while forgiving Kyle because Kyle is connected as far as the show goes. 
She was recently in Hawaii with Diana so maybe her begging has paid off.


----------



## Mrs.Z

haute okole said:


> She is gross.  Plus, shameless.  Erika keeps telling Diana to buy her stuff, a Cartier ring, a house in Aspen…. so tacky.  Enough already.  I want to watch rich and charming eye candy, not this hose beast.


Yes, and both Dorit and Erika staying with Diana bc neither multi million dollar property would suit them….ugh


----------



## rockhollow

I was almost feeling sorry for Crystal when Evilka was going at her. And yes, swags, why did Vile Kyle get forgiven so quickly and it was all hugs with them? Kyle was so upset and going to go after Erika, and then she just backed down - she knows that Erika is more than capable of revealing her secrets and doesn't want to chance that. Kyle had no problem going at Dorit, but not Erika.

There must have been something going on with Kathy and the group for Kathy to get so angry at the bar, and how convent that it wasn't filmed.


----------



## purseinsanity

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 5611447
> 
> View attachment 5611446





lulilu said:


> That was truly embarrassing.  She has been doing that this whole season -- asking Diana for a Cartier ring, expensive clothing, furs, --- ugh.   She is shameless.  And I don't think she will even see herself when she watches the shows.  So used to being given everything.


It's one of those things that sounds good to those not in the know.  After all, if something is prejudiced, it must be bad, right?  Without prejudice = good.   It's as in medicine, when tests are "negative", it's actually a good thing.  I'd think if she'd been married to a lawyer that long, she'd know that.  Or she was trying to fool the audience, assuming no lawyer watches.  Doofus.


----------



## purseinsanity

Crystal is boring, but I like how she treats her housekeeper like family.  That to me says a lot about someone.  The person who is nice to you but an a$$ to the waiter is an a$$.


----------



## Kaykay15

Am I the only one who likes Erika? Lol. TEAM ERIKA!!


----------



## bisbee

k8ey said:


> Am I the only one who likes Erika? Lol. TEAM ERIKA!!


But why?  What is there to like about Erika?  I have never liked her, not when she was performing her questionable act, not when she cried crocodile tears about the situation she “found” herself in, and certainly not lately when she insists on denying the plight of her husband’s victims.  She disgustingly snarled that the only person she cares about is herself…what is there about this woman to admire?


----------



## purseinsanity

k8ey said:


> *Am I the only one who likes Erika*? Lol. TEAM ERIKA!!


Yes.


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> It's one of those things that sounds good to those not in the know.  After all, if something is prejudiced, it must be bad, right?  Without prejudice = good.   It's as in medicine, when tests are "negative", it's actually a good thing.  I'd think if she'd been married to a lawyer that long, she'd know that.  Or she was trying to fool the audience, assuming no lawyer watches.  Doofus.


Exactly!
I’m pretty sure that dismissing her case without prejudice means it can be re-filed, jeopardy has not been attached.


----------



## haute okole

sgj99 said:


> Exactly!
> I’m pretty sure that dismissing her case without prejudice means it can be re-filed, jeopardy has not been attached.


So the Lion Air victims were made whole by someone.  I am a former corporate litigator and I am just speaking from my experience based on how I am reading the court pleadings.  I believe that Edelson’s professional liability insurance and Edelson himself may have paid the Lion Air victims‘ settlement funds and/or more.   Edelson is the original attornery that the Lion Air families hired to sue Boeing when the plane crashEd.  Edelson then partnered with Tom to assist him with the lawsuit and Tom stole the settlement funds after Boeing paid Tom.  Anyway, after Edelson and his insurer paid the Lion Air victims, the Lion Air victims assigned their rights to sue Tom, Erika, Girardi and Keese to Edelson.

Now Edelson stands in the shoes of the Lion Air victims and also has his own claims against Tom et Al.  He sued for $100 million on July 6, 2022 in Northern California.  Lol, Erika wishes that the Chicago case was not dismissed!


----------



## purseinsanity

haute okole said:


> So the Lion Air victims were made whole by someone.  I am a former corporate attorney and I am just speaking from my experience based on how I am reading the court pleadings.  I believe that Edelson’s professional liability insurance and Edelson himself may have paid the Lion Air victims‘ settlement funds and/or more.   Edelson is the original attornery that the Lion Air families hired to sue Boeing when the plane crashEd.  Edelson then partnered with Tom to assist him with the lawsuit and Tom stole the settlement funds after Boeing paid Tom.  Anyway, after Edelson and his insurer paid the Lion Air victims, the Lion Air victims assigned their rights to sue Tom, Erika, Girardi and Keese to Edelson.
> 
> Now Edelson stands in the shoes of the Lion Air victims and also has his own claims against Tom et Al.  He sued for $100 million on July 6, 2022 in Northern California.  Lol, Erika wishes that the Chicago case was not dismissed!
> 
> View attachment 5612551


Just curious...why would he pay the victims (awesome he did)?


----------



## haute okole

purseinsanity said:


> Just curious...why would he pay the victims (awesome he did)?


He bares some responsibility for having partnered with that thief Tom Girardi.  The Lion Air plaintiffs hired Jay Edelson, not Tom Girardi.  I heard that Edelson‘s malpractice insurer covered the Lion Air victims stolen settlement funds because of Edelson’s negligence in choosing to partner with Tom Girardi.  The Northern Ca. $100 million Complaint against Erika is 65 pages long and I have not read it, but I am fairly sure that the $100 million demand includes damages for fraud and oppression against Tom, Erika, et Al.  The Chicago complaint was only for $2 million.  Erika is so dumb.


----------



## haute okole

Here is an interesting excerpt from that Complaint of Erika’s AND BRAVO’s role in perpetrating Tom’s fraud.  However, Bravo did not directly financially benefit from client settlement funds and therefore cannot be a named defendant.  Make no mistake, BRAVO should be ashamed.


----------



## baghagg

bisbee said:


> But why?  What is there to like about Erika?  I have never liked her, not when she was performing her questionable act, not when she cried crocodile tears about the situation she “found” herself in, and certainly not lately when she insists on denying the plight of her husband’s victims.  She disgustingly snarled that the only person she cares about is herself…what is there about this woman to admire?


I remember commenting here on TPF several years ago that Erika left her son to be raised by her ex (and his mother) over TG and his money, etc and boy was I chastised for my comments ...  Admittedly, I've never liked her and never will.


----------



## Kaykay15

bisbee said:


> But why?  What is there to like about Erika?  I have never liked her, not when she was performing her questionable act, not when she cried crocodile tears about the situation she “found” herself in, and certainly not lately when she insists on denying the plight of her husband’s victims.  She disgustingly snarled that the only person she cares about is herself…what is there about this woman to





bisbee said:


> But why?  What is there to like about Erika?  I have never liked her, not when she was performing her questionable act, not when she cried crocodile tears about the situation she “found” herself in, and certainly not lately when she insists on denying the plight of her husband’s victims.  She disgustingly snarled that the only person she cares about is herself…what is there about this woman to admire?


I haven’t been following the media about what actually happened so maybe I am ignorant about the “facts”. However, I like her. She is real and isnt faking it for the cameras. If this was a friend of mine I would choose to believe her and support her. Maybe that’s my bad but if she said she wasnt involved then I believe her. I am just not the type to turn my back on my friend. I find these woman pretty rotten and I think Diana nailed it when she said “put your money where your mouth is” towards the other woman who are so invested. I also love Dorit and her level of class. In the last episode when Kyle was having a digusting meltdown I like how she said “I don't know what happened, and neither do you” 

I know my opinion is unpopular but I have always like Erika! So maybe thats why. ‍♀️


----------



## haute okole

@k8ey, You said it, maybe you are ignorant about the facts.   With all due respect to you,  maybe you have a soft spot for narcissistic sociopaths who are also shameless fame hoe gold diggers.  What ever floats your boat, but I would not expect validation here.


----------



## bisbee

*k8ey*, Erika may be “real and not faking it”, but if she is showing her true self, I don’t see one iota of her that I would want to associate with as my friend.  A relationship with a person like that would be over so fast it would make heads spin!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I mentioned before that I haven’t watched this season yet. Well yesterday I was laid up in bed due to a bad back and saw that some of my eps were recorded on my TV. This season has been on since May?! There are 18 episodes so far?! Why is it soo long? My TV had the last few recorded so I started watching including the most recent one. There’s no way I can go back and watch 12 more eps especially since they drag on fights. Anyone know why this season is so long?

Ps I don’t know why but was shocked Rinna was actually a good skier. I’ve never been to Aspen, but with the exception of Kyle’s hats that I loved they all still looked OTT. I did also like Diana’s Thierry Mugler dress too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> She forfeited the earrings..but has appealed for their return


I couldn’t believe she was wearing them. It’s like taunting the victims.


----------



## swags

meluvs2shop said:


> I couldn’t believe she was wearing them. It’s like taunting the victims.


How she could enjoy those earrings is beyond me.


----------



## bisbee

swags said:


> How she could enjoy those earrings is beyond me.


And that is one of the many, many reasons why I find it hard to believe anyone would still like this woman.


----------



## Kaykay15

Thats cool. I still like her. Lol


----------



## LemonDrop

swags said:


> How she could enjoy those earrings is beyond me.


Exactly!  I can understand her wanting to keep them to possibly sell them. Buy herself a nice little house back in Georgia when this is all over and she disappears into obscurity.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Dorit is so weak and such a follower. No wonder she gets downgraded to just a friend.

Rinna trying to be a peacemaker is such a joke.

And how tf is Erika not fired at this point? Get it together Andy.


----------



## baghagg

No Kathy Hilton meltdown video footage...


----------



## Love Of My Life

k8ey said:


> I haven’t been following the media about what actually happened so maybe I am ignorant about the “facts”. However, I like her. She is real and isnt faking it for the cameras. If this was a friend of mine I would choose to believe her and support her. Maybe that’s my bad but if she said she wasnt involved then I believe her. I am just not the type to turn my back on my friend. I find these woman pretty rotten and I think Diana nailed it when she said “put your money where your mouth is” towards the other woman who are so invested. I also love Dorit and her level of class. In the last episode when Kyle was having a digusting meltdown I like how she said “I don't know what happened, and neither do you”
> 
> I know my opinion is unpopular but I have always like Erika! So maybe thats why. ‍♀️



I don't know what is so "real" about Erika
Her lack of compassion, her disposition, her behavior doesn't seem real to many.
She can maintain her position that what happens in the court of law is different from the
court of public opinion, but not showing any remorse reveals much about her character, JMO


----------



## castortroy666

Kathy seems so smart and calculated, I dont get her "breakdown". Only a few episodes ago, she spoke about how easily you can get cancelled and you barely cant do or say anything wrong. 

Rinna also said Kyle is bigger and more accomplished than Kathy, I mean, Kathy is on another level than Kyle, thats just crazy.


----------



## MKB0925

Erika was so dramatic last night.....she was trying to deflect onto Kathy.


----------



## TC1

The editing from last nights show doesn't reflect what really happened. It reflects what Kathy needs edited to not be seen. As i told you guys before..I follow a few accounts that are linked to folks in production. Kathy got mad at the DJ (it did have something to do with the Conga storyline) and called him the F slur. All of the cast heard and saw..except Garcelle and Sheree.

This is why Rinna and Erika's interview segments don't really make sense. It's being edited and spun that Kathy said things about Kyle. She did say all of the things about how if it came out she would take down NBC and Bravo. Soooo, clearly they are afraid of her..or why aren't we shown the sprinter van footage??

ETA Crystal saw too..that's why her "acting" when Rinna was about to leave was


----------



## TC1

Here is the story from an account I follow called "Your moms are watching" she's friends with some production folks and has been posting about this before the season even aired.


----------



## haute okole

The idea that Erika of all people are going to take down Kathy Hilton in this town is LAUGHABLE.  So so so much nasty ink has already been printed and spilled about Kathy and Big Kathy for decades.  YeT, look who is the fan favorite.  Rinna is renegotiating her contract and reportedly demanding $2 million and saying Bravo needs her more than she needs the show.  That woman is in debt up to her eyeballs with her stupid make up and wine ventures during a global downturn.  And Erika, lol, somebody should have played that soap opera Ta ta da, music as she side eyed her opinion on how she will talk about Kathy and take her down.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I mean... outside of marrying well, gaining the Hilton name and being Paris' mom, what exactly makes Kathy super accomplished over Kyle? She clearly has more wealth, power and resources but perhaps Kyle has fame and notoriety because she's on our screens more? 

I can also see Kathy's point that if it hadn't been for her, Mauricio perhaps wouldn't have reached the level of success that supports his and Kyle's lifestyle and affluence.

As a viewer, it looks like Kyle is treating Kathy very poorly and doing things that don't align with mending their relationship. Kathy has come off likable for the most part and Kyle is VILE/GOOD BYE KYLE. I wonder if a dynamic exists where Kyle doesn't want Kathy to do better or be more liked than her or take what she sees as her queen bee spot? And if it was set up to have Kathy's tequila at the hat place, why not ask "her friends" to display her product given Kyle went out of her way to let us know she reserved the space? Seeing sibling dynamics like this make me grateful for being an only child. LOL!

Unrelated, I saw Kathy in DC last year around the time Paris was promoting her book. She was walking around CityCenter alone waiting in line like the rest of the common folk outside of Dior. She tried to go into Hermes but it was closed and based on her exchange at the door in which it appeared she asked for the manager -- she didn't get in.


----------



## TC1

Kathy doesn't even own Casa Del Sol Tequila. Eva Longoria does.


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> Here is the story from an account I follow called "Your moms are watching" she's friends with some production folks and has been posting about this before the season even aired.
> 
> View attachment 5615474


Well this explains a lot, as the episode was totally weird and made little sense.  It was also boring since we‘ve been expecting all this drama, then we get Rinna and her overly dramatic nonsense but no proof.


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> Kathy doesn't even own Casa Del Sol Tequila. Eva Longoria does.


Kathy said on the show she and Nicky invested in it.


----------



## castortroy666

Soooo.... Either its all lies, or Kathy Hilton is too powerful to be cancelled. 

If it were anyone else, it would be Bravos wet dream to cancel them, and air their dirty laundry for the world to see.


----------



## lulilu

blkbarbie310 said:


> I mean... outside of marrying well, gaining the Hilton name and being Paris' mom, what exactly makes Kathy super accomplished over Kyle? She clearly has more wealth, power and resources but perhaps Kyle has fame and notoriety because she's on our screens more?
> 
> I can also see Kathy's point that if it hadn't been for her, Mauricio perhaps wouldn't have reached the level of success that supports his and Kyle's lifestyle and affluence.
> 
> As a viewer, it looks like Kyle is treating Kathy very poorly and doing things that don't align with mending their relationship. Kathy has come off likable for the most part and Kyle is VILE/GOOD BYE KYLE. I wonder if a dynamic exists where Kyle doesn't want Kathy to do better or be more liked than her or take what she sees as her queen bee spot? And if it was set up to have Kathy's tequila at the hat place, why not ask "her friends" to display her product given Kyle went out of her way to let us know she reserved the space? Seeing sibling dynamics like this make me grateful for being an only child. LOL!


Kyle had little wealth only several years ago -- until Rick Hilton gave Mo a job at Hilton RE, which he then left taking clients and agents and built up the Agency.  Only in the last several years has Kyle been flaunting how much money they have with the new house, the clothes, the plastic surgery (and new teeth), the birkins etc.  I think the Hiltons have been "a name" and wealthy, and Kyle and Mo not so much.  I think Kyle has been extremely jealous of Kathy.

IMO it was very mean of Kyle not to help Kathy spend a few minutes promoting her dumb tequilla (seems as if every star is promoting some liquor or wine these days, as well as multiple other products.  Even if Kathy showed it before, what's the problem with giving her a few minutes and having a shot?  Jealousy.


----------



## lulilu

castortroy666 said:


> Soooo.... Either its all lies, or Kathy Hilton is too powerful to be cancelled.
> 
> If it were anyone else, it would be Bravos wet dream to cancel them, and air their dirty laundry for the world to see.


I wonder if we'll ever know.  And I think Rinna's demand for $2million is putting a reason in place for when she is fired -- "they refused to pay me what I am worth."  She is so despicable, I really hope she's done.


----------



## TC1

Mrs.Z said:


> Kathy said on the show she and Nicky invested in it.


Yes, I was just posting that as someone had referred to it as "Kathy's Tequila"


----------



## TC1

Andy has been trying to get Kathy on the show for years. I didn't think he would love the fact that she supposedly used a homophobic slur. I've also read Erika brought it up at the reunion, but we know it won't air. 
I think Kathy is an old-er money dinosaur and will be protected. I think she is used to having things swept under the rug. I mean, Paris has said her mom ignored the complaints she had..and just left her at that school.


----------



## lulilu

If the rumors of huge fights at the reunion are true, some stuff had to be flung around.


----------



## blkbarbie310

TC1 said:


> Yes, I was just posting that as someone had referred to it as "Kathy's Tequila"


I'm not sure I follow. She said on the show, "they have my tequila here." So if she said she invested in it and is clearly promoting it - I don't see how what I said conflicts???


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> Kyle had little wealth only several years ago -- until Rick Hilton gave Mo a job at Hilton RE, which he then left taking clients and agents and built up the Agency.  Only in the last several years has Kyle been flaunting how much money they have with the new house, the clothes, the plastic surgery (and new teeth), the birkins etc.  I think the Hiltons have been "a name" and wealthy, and Kyle and Mo not so much.  I think Kyle has been extremely jealous of Kathy.
> 
> IMO it was very mean of Kyle not to help Kathy spend a few minutes promoting her dumb tequilla (seems as if every star is promoting some liquor or wine these days, as well as multiple other products.  Even if Kathy showed it before, what's the problem with giving her a few minutes and having a shot?  Jealousy.


Plus, when Kyle said she didn’t give a F@#! what steak Kathy picked when Kathy asked, I mean, WTH? Why so rude?   Kyle really is a horrible sister.  First, she leverages both of her sisters’ names and notoriety to advance her own storyline and treats them terribly in public.  I would hate to have a sister like Kyle, although she seems like a hoot to hang with as a friend.


----------



## TC1

blkbarbie310 said:


> I'm not sure I follow. She said on the show, "they have my tequila here." So if she said she invested in it and is clearly promoting it - I don't see what I said that conflicts???


I'm just saying that she is an investor. It's primarily owned and was launched by Eva Longoria. Rinna has also posted on Eva's IG saying "Ohhh..you actually own it..I was so confused"
If you invest 5% in a company (IMO) it's not YOUR company. Again..the show is being misleading.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

blkbarbie310 said:


> She tried to go into Hermes but it was closed and based on her exchange at the door in which it appeared she asked for the manager -- she didn't get in.



Knowing the manager, that doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## blkbarbie310

TC1 said:


> I'm just saying that she is an investor. It's primarily owned and was launched by Eva Longoria. Rinna has also posted on Eva's IG saying "Ohhh..you actually own it..I was so confused"
> If you invest 5% in a company (IMO) it's not YOUR company. Again..the show is being misleading.


Oh, gotcha! I don't even remember the name of it. SMH. LOL!


----------



## blkbarbie310

Cavalier Girl said:


> Knowing the manager, that doesn't surprise me at all.


Now THIS sounds juicy. LOL!


----------



## rockhollow

Andy was so anxious to have Kathy back, I heard (on the streets of course   )that Kathy got many clauses in her contract about her participation. Supposedly she was allowed to have her legal and PR team with her at the reunion. And that we will never see anything Bravo filmed about her meltdown in Aspen.
I'm sure she was drunk at the bar in Aspen and expected all the other ladies to flock around her and enjoy her drunken antics. I don't think Kathy is used to anyone that isn't a 'yes' person to her - hence her throwing a temper tantrum and leaving.
I have no doubt that Rinna was delighted to be able to see and hear Kathy ranting, and embellish the story before re-telling it. And thinks her involvement with secure her return to the show next season.
I really doubt Kathy will come back.

She looked so uncomfortable at Crystal's party. We might not ever know the truth of the whole situation, but I think Kathy has been able to suppress it, but not nearly as successful as she wanted.

This is hard to believe that I am going to agree with anything Erika the Evil has to say, but I did agree that it's not really fair to the other housewives that Kathy will not be called accountable about her time is Aspen.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

blkbarbie310 said:


> Now THIS sounds juicy. LOL!



Nothing juicy about it, I've just known him for a number years. He was manager of another Hermes before coming to DC.  I, personally, like him, but I know many others don't.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Andy was so anxious to have Kathy back, I heard (on the streets of course   )that Kathy got many clauses in her contract about her participation. Supposedly she was allowed to have her legal and PR team with her at the reunion. And that we will never see anything Bravo filmed about her meltdown in Aspen.
> I'm sure she was drunk at the bar in Aspen and expected all the other ladies to flock around her and enjoy her drunken antics. I don't think Kathy is used to anyone that isn't a 'yes' person to her - hence her throwing a temper tantrum and leaving.
> I have no doubt that Rinna was delighted to be able to see and hear Kathy ranting, and embellish the story before re-telling it. And thinks her involvement with secure her return to the show next season.
> I really doubt Kathy will come back.
> 
> She looked so uncomfortable at Crystal's party. We might not ever know the truth of the whole situation, but I think Kathy has been able to suppress it, but not nearly as successful as she wanted.
> *
> This is hard to believe that I am going to agree with anything Erika the Evil has to say, but I did agree that it's not really fair to the other housewives that Kathy will not be called accountable about her time is Aspen.*


I read on another blind that not only did she use the F slur but the N slur as well.
If it's true, I can't believe Andy, as an openly gay man, is gross enough to sweep that under the rug and keep her on the show.  The club isn't private either, isn't it?  It's members only, but you'd think in today's day and age, someone else there must have filmed something on their phone?
If Kathy is able to get Rinna fired over this, it's truly impressive (not in a good way).  I mean, I'm sick of Rinna, but Kathy is despicable.  It proves her "deer in the headlights" persona is total BS.
Kathy married well; I'm not sure what she's ever accomplished on her own without the Hilton name behind her.  Kyle turned her time on Bravo into a windfall for Mauricio.  If he really did take clients of Rick Hilton's, he's another despicable human being.  They all deserve each other.


----------



## meluvs2shop

How much are the Hiltons worth and how much is Kyle and Mo worth now? Their wealth blew up immensely over the last few years. 
I don’t blame Mo for starting his own company. 

Hilton’s own Bravo? Usually RH franchise love to expose dirty little secrets. Why is Kathy being protected here? I think they also protect Kyle a lot on the show too. I don’t care for her anymore. 

When was Dorit downgraded? This current season? Sorry for all the Qs.


----------



## swags

All that build up to the Kathy stuff and they aired NOTHING. Rinna complaining and acting like she has PTSD from Kathy’s behavior was a waste of airtime. What about the viewers who have PTSD from Rinna?


----------



## sunshineshiney

swags said:


> All that build up to the Kathy stuff and they aired NOTHING. Rinna complaining and acting like she has PTSD from Kathy’s behavior was a waste of airtime. What about the viewers who have PTSD from Rinna?


AGREED!!! They made it seem like there was going to be some huge bombshell revelation. I still enjoyed the episode, but it did not live up to all the hype. 

Viewers, former, and current cast members must ALL have PTSD from her.

Rinna seems to be playing Billie lately..


----------



## sgj99

meluvs2shop said:


> How much are the Hiltons worth and how much is Kyle and Mo worth now? Their wealth blew up immensely over the last few years.
> I don’t blame Mo for starting his own company.
> 
> Hilton’s own Bravo? Usually RH franchise love to expose dirty little secrets. Why is Kathy being protected here? I think they also protect Kyle a lot on the show too. I don’t care for her anymore.
> 
> When was Dorit downgraded? This current season? Sorry for all the Qs.


I’m with you … I can’t fault someone for wanting to branch out on their own.  Isn’t it normal for someone to work and learn at one established business and then start their own company?  I don’t think what Mauricio did was wrong.  And if clients left H&H they left because they like and trust Mo, not because he made or tricked them.

Kathy married Rick when she was only 20 years old (I think).  Her whole adult life has been as Mrs Rick Hilton and being able to throw the Hilton name and influence around.


----------



## meluvs2shop

sgj99 said:


> *I’m with you … I can’t fault someone for wanting to branch out on their own.  Isn’t it normal for someone to work and learn at one established business and then start their own company?  I don’t think what Mauricio did was wrong.  And if clients left H&H they left because they like and trust Mo, not because he made or tricked them.*
> 
> Kathy married Rick when she was only 20 years old (I think).  Her whole adult life has been as Mrs Rick Hilton and being able to throw the Hilton name and influence around.


ITA!
I thought I read several years ago Hiltons had some money problems? I could be wrong. That’s why I was wondering if Kyle is worth more than her sister now. Especially how much Kyle & Mo are spending. But real estate is always smart and they know where to buy.


----------



## zooba

I don't even think the Hilton's own the hotels any longer. From what I recall it sold during the pandemic to an investment firm. I can't understand why they didn't showcase the tequila.  We've had to suffer through Rinna lips, rose and the disco atrocity.  

Bunch of selfish bratty behavior this season. No cast member is aspirational or likeable.  It's been a mess of a season with poor story lines and bad editing.  Will see if the reunion is as disjointed.  

Andy- I am telling ya-- ready to babysit- fire Rinna, Erika and downgrade Kyle and Dorito.  Kyle couldn't take being downgraded and will find conflict with something


----------



## haute okole

Whoever said Erika is real is woefully misinformed.  Her attorneys negotiated the dismissal of the Chicago lawsuit with the understanding that it would definitely be refiled in California.  In exchange for Erika agreeing to let the case be filed in California, she waived or “tolled” any statue of limitations defenses.  Hahaha, she is a fool.  Maybe that is why the 15 year old earrings became an issue!  She allowed it.  Edelson is brilliant.  I suspect the reason she wanted to move the case to California, which Edelson did not have to agree to, is because the attorneys fees for Erika would be substantially cheaper and she thinks if it goes to trial, a California jury would be more sympathetic.  California juries are more likely than a Chicago jury to watch RHOBH.  However, as much as she tries to rehabilitate her image, she is a horribly, selfish narcissist to the core.  In short, for all the good news she was bragging about re: the dismissal, she was lying.  Atrached her agreement to move the Chicago lawsuit to California.


----------



## TC1

Kathy shared some memes on her IG story about Rinna's "soap star" performances and how she tried to choke him one season. From my understanding Kathy had legal representation and a PR assistant at the reunion with her  
ETA Erika posted yesterday about another lawsuit "dismissed" but then I read Tom was told to pay 4.5 million in another judgement.


----------



## rockhollow

Thanks haute okole for the legal information, it helps for us non-legal people to have someone explain it.
Erika is just a lier and you can't believe anything she says. She has no problem making stuff up to sound like she knows what's happening.
I hope she continues to have to pay up for her involvement in misusing funds.

Bravo has always semi-protected Rinna from some of the her wild antics on the HW show, as they know she'll say and do almost anything for rating, but that might change now if she tried and takes on Kathy. Kathy knows how to play hardball, and Rinna might lose out.
She is playing the kooky sister on the show, but that's an act.


----------



## meluvs2shop

rockhollow said:


> Thanks haute okole for the legal information, it helps for us non-legal people to have someone explain it.
> *Erika is just a lier* and you can't believe anything she says. She has no problem making stuff up to sound like she knows what's happening.
> I hope she continues to have to pay up for her involvement in misusing funds.
> 
> Bravo has always semi-protected Rinna from some of the her wild antics on the HW show, as they know she'll say and do almost anything for rating, but that might change now if she tried and takes on Kathy. Kathy knows how to play hardball, and Rinna might lose out.
> She is playing the kooky sister on the show, but that's an act.


I use to have a hard time believing adults just blatantly lie (except for my xdh lol), to make themselves look better. But now that I have a dtr in middle school there’s a couple of moms that “make up drama” all the time. I’ve never seen anything like it.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I hope this link works, it's Jon Hamm talking about Erika's earrings   ...



			https://twitter.com/i/events/1574434006010994689


----------



## LemonDrop

Another wasted hour of my life.


----------



## zooba

LemonDrop said:


> Another wasted hour of my life.


I hear you- just sat there and rolled my eyes like an adolescent.  didn't finish the episode and matched socks. Which I hate doing 

Kinder gentler Erika doesn't wear makeup to show "I am vunerable".


----------



## TC1

They way Kathy can flip from anger to her role of kooky is well practiced. LOL at her wearing the same shirt as the incident in Aspen. 
Next week is the season finale. As we know, Kathy doesn't attend..instead she's at a T supporter dinner. Which Rinna later posts on her IG


----------



## millivanilli

LemonDrop said:


> Another wasted hour of my life.


well... it wasn't a ... "waste". My eyeballs are pretty trained now after my eye rolling for an entire hour.

UrghLisa  Rhinna, really... stfu.


----------



## sgj99

Rinna was ridiculous.  She’s going to tell Kathy how horrible K behaved?  After some of the sh*t she has pulled?  Her sanctimonious act was beyond an eye-roll or two.  That was for me “ excuse me while I get up and go hurl.”


----------



## rockhollow

couldn't agree more ladies. Who in the h*** does Rinna thinks she is, trying to say that Kathy needed professional help?
I should also have better eye vision with all the eye rolling exercises I get.
I don't think Rinna really realizes that taking on Kathy is not going to be easy - especially if she thinks Kyle will go with her - Kyle knows accepting Kathy's apology and making up is in her best interest if she wants any relationship with the Hiltons.

Kathy must have been well schooled by her PR team with all that praise and good things she was saying to Kyle. She knows that she needs Kyle on her side if she's going to manage to squeak out of her temper tantrum in Aspen.
She (Kathy) plans to sweep the whole thing under the rug, no matter how much the housewives might try to call her to task.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Rinna is awful, acting surprised that Kathy was mad over the whole Tequila situation …..stop it, you’re a terrible actress!


----------



## castortroy666

Rinna was really pushing Kathy in the last episode, she was really going in on her! I guess she felt cute, and didnt need to lock herself up in her room that day, oh well.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Rinna was too much. Someone needs to remind her of her behavior over the years.


----------



## bagshopr

As is often the case with these shows, much ado about nothing.
I chuckled when I heard Rinna recite what Kathy had said about the other women.


----------



## swags

I can see why Rinna never made it past soap operas. She’s a crap actress. I’m really hoping she is let go after this. Since we didn’t see Kathy’s rant, I don’t understand why they made it such a story. 
Did Erika put something on her face to make her skin look that bad?


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> I can see why Rinna never made it past soap operas. She’s a crap actress. I’m really hoping she is let go after this. Since we didn’t see Kathy’s rant, I don’t understand why they made it such a story.
> Did Erika put something on her face to make her skin look that bad?


Erika is in her 50s, she drinks a lot of alcohol, eats junk food 24-7 and she is no stranger to pills. Its no shock to me her skin looks like that. But she really wanted us to see that face up close, I guess she wants to "connect" with the audience and show us her real self.


----------



## zooba

On the whole, it's disturbing. Kathy allegedly insulted a gay club worker over her fave dance tune. I am far from politically correct, but had hoped for more in terms of pr handling of things. 

Covid lifestyle reboot has me rethinking my viewing habits need to reflect the purge that is happening in my life.


----------



## LemonDrop

Rinna needs to make herself relevant somehow. She hasn't had any story line this season. That's what's up with Rinna.


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> Rinna needs to make herself relevant somehow. She hasn't had any story line this season. That's what's up with Rinna.


Who on that show actually have a story line ?


----------



## bagshopr

Why is it wrong to request a song by Michael Jackson? I am not a millennial.


----------



## TC1

bagshopr said:


> Why is it wrong to request a song by Michael Jackson? I am not a millennial.


Most people think he was a pedophile.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'll finish out this season, but if Rinna isn't fired, the last time I'll watch is the reunion.  I can't think of a single kind thing to say about her.


----------



## millivanilli

bagshopr said:


> Why is it wrong to request a song by Michael Jackson? I am not a millennial.


THANK YOU!!!!!!!

I was thinking about asking that, too.


----------



## mollylope

millivanilli said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> I was thinking about asking that, too.



No one agrees. This isnt a Millennial thing, it's a Crystal trying to have something to say thing.









						RHOBH Fans Don't Think Kathy Requesting Michael Jackson Is Problematic
					

RHOBH's Kathy requesting Michael Jackson was okay.




					screenrant.com
				





I am editing this post to say, yes, I think most folks think he was a pedo, but still are okay w. listening to his music. John Lennon beat his first wife, but we still listen to the Beatles. I really think this was a let-me-fill-my-interview-time statement.


----------



## TC1

Personally I don't think it was problematic until the DJ refused to play it *shrug*


----------



## swags

I heard the song Billie Jean on the way home from work earlier. All I could think of was Kathy, “and she caused a scene”


----------



## purseinsanity

LemonDrop said:


> Rinna needs to make herself relevant somehow. She hasn't had any story line this season. That's what's up with Rinna.


Has she ever really had a story line?  Besides her daughter's alleged ED and Lois, she's never really said anything about herself.


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> Has she ever really had a story line?  Besides her daughter's alleged ED and Lois, she's never really said anything about herself.


100 percent


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Can’t believe how much Erika’s voice changed from when she was giving Rinna her house tour to now


----------



## Gal4Dior

Chanel4Eva said:


> Can’t believe how much Erika’s voice changed from when she was giving Rinna her house tour to now


I noticed that, too. It was high and less nasal. Now it’s super deep, whiny, and nasal.

Her greatest role as an actress is this life she’s living.


----------



## castortroy666

Chanel4Eva said:


> Can’t believe how much Erika’s voice changed from when she was giving Rinna her house tour to now


Her voice will transform into Darth Vaders voice in a couple years from now.


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> Her voice will transform into Darth Vaders voice in a couple years from now.


Don't give her any ideas.  James Earl Jones retired from being Darth's voice!


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> Don't give her any ideas.  James Earl Jones retired from being Darth's voice!


Haha, I know   Coincidence, I dont think so!


----------



## highrider9o9

rockhollow said:


> Andy was so anxious to have Kathy back, I heard (on the streets of course   )that Kathy got many clauses in her contract about her participation. Supposedly she was allowed to have her legal and PR team with her at the reunion. And that we will never see anything Bravo filmed about her meltdown in Aspen.
> I'm sure she was drunk at the bar in Aspen and expected all the other ladies to flock around her and enjoy her drunken antics. I don't think Kathy is used to anyone that isn't a 'yes' person to her - hence her throwing a temper tantrum and leaving.
> I have no doubt that Rinna was delighted to be able to see and hear Kathy ranting, and embellish the story before re-telling it. And thinks her involvement with secure her return to the show next season.
> I really doubt Kathy will come back.
> 
> She looked so uncomfortable at Crystal's party. We might not ever know the truth of the whole situation, but I think Kathy has been able to suppress it, but not nearly as successful as she wanted.
> 
> This is hard to believe that I am going to agree with anything Erika the Evil has to say, but I did agree that it's not really fair to the other housewives that Kathy will not be called accountable about her time is Aspen.


Agree 100% with everything you said. I think people forget that she spent decades cleaning up and sweeping stories about her kids under the rugs. Her youngest son just went to prison last month again and that barely made headlines. Three of her four kids have been to jail, she knows how to an image overhaul and suppress as many stories as possible. (Just want to note- no judgement to her kids I think Paris built a huge name and business for herself despite her past and nicky has always been a style icon for me, and I think the youngest has addiction issues sadly,  just pointing out that Kathy knows how to navigate murky waters and do it well)


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Trying to stretch my memory here but wasn’t Kathy and her family close friends with Michael Jackson way back? Could that possibly be why she flipped out over it?


----------



## highrider9o9

Chanel4Eva said:


> Trying to stretch my memory here but wasn’t Kathy and her family close friends with Michael Jackson way back? Could that possibly be why she flipped out over it?


She mentioned that in an episode I think last season, that they grew up together and I think Kyle made another sentiment this season about the three sisters hanging out with the Jackson siblings as kids too.


----------



## rockhollow

Kathy herself says that her and Micheal were BFF's.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Thank you! I thought so but wasn’t 100% sure


----------



## sunshineshiney

mollylope said:


> No one agrees. This isnt a Millennial thing, it's a Crystal trying to have something to say thing.


Millennial here agreeing with you!! I had to check myself when Crystal said that  then had to ask my millennial cousin


----------



## sunshineshiney

Chanel4Eva said:


> Trying to stretch my memory here but wasn’t Kathy and her family close friends with Michael Jackson way back? Could that possibly be why she flipped out over it?


I thought so too. It’s not just “Kathy Hilton being denied a song”. It’s someone who was part of her life, so I think it became a personal matter - she was likely hurt & offended because she knew him on a human level.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I was a huge Michael Jackson fan but after watching Leaving Neverland


----------



## Abba13

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I was a huge Michael Jackson fan but after watching Leaving Neverland


Crushing


----------



## Heart Star

Latoya Jackson had a reality show for awhile and I'm pretty sure I remember Kathy being on it quite often...


----------



## krasavitza

Chanel4Eva said:


> Can’t believe how much Erika’s voice changed from when she was giving Rinna her house tour to now


Yes and I always wonder about that??? How come that happened? Usually as you age voice gets softer, frail even. Hers just sounds so harsh and criminal lol if it makes any sense at all


----------



## krasavitza

bagshopr said:


> As is often the case with these shows, much ado about nothing.
> I chuckled when I heard Rinna recite what Kathy had said about the other women.


Omg that part when she dramatically says Kathy said "I'm going to take Kyle and her family down."
Then a pause and a very fake voice "if it's the last thing I do"

So soap opera-y and corny and even unbelievable. Lies too much!


----------



## sunshineshiney

krasavitza said:


> Omg that part when she dramatically says Kathy said "I'm going to take Kyle and her family down."
> Then a pause and a very fake voice "if it's the last thing I do"
> 
> So soap opera-y and corny and even unbelievable. Lies too much!


She misses being on Days of our Lives


----------



## sunshineshiney

krasavitza said:


> Yes and I always wonder about that??? How come that happened? Usually as you age voice gets softer, frail even. Hers just sounds so harsh and criminal lol if it makes any sense at all


Looking back, I don't think she used her real voice in the early days. Seems like she used a voice that she thought was suitable for her  character and image?

"harsh and criminal" makes sense. That's the vibe she gives off whenever she's verbally attacking someone


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Unless she’s a heavy smoker? Only thing I can think of for the voice change…


----------



## TC1

I think she used to put on a cute-sy voice and was more demure..because that's what Tom liked and expected.


----------



## Swanky

I think after one hears themself, they alter their voice. 
Howard Stern comes to mind. 
My voice is high and I wince when I hear it on a recording lol
I’d definitely try and alter it if I was on tv/radio!


----------



## kemilia

Swanky said:


> I think after one hears themself, they alter their voice.
> Howard Stern comes to mind.
> My voice is high and I wince when I hear it on a recording lol
> I’d definitely try and alter it if I was on tv/radio!


I agree. I hate my voice and have a job which requires meetings to be streamed publicly and when I hear me, I cringe. I also cringe when I see me on the stream--I have learned to be pleasantly expressionless--I practice smiling nicely at home in the bathroom mirror.


----------



## LemonDrop

This scene with Erika and her therapist seems scripted. Like the therapist was given a script of what Erika’s PR team wants to spin.


----------



## LemonDrop

When it comes to hate. Racism, sexism, homophobic thoughts. You don’t just spew them out because you’re drunk or tired. What happens when you are drunk and tired is your filters falter. You can’t keep up the facade and you spill your truth.
I think that is what Rinna is referring to. Asking Kathy where the hate comes from and that she can’t just apologize it away.
I guarantee if I’m in a bad mood or drunk you won’t hear any of that come out of me because it’s not in me to begin with.


----------



## Mrs.Z

LemonDrop said:


> This scene with Erika and her therapist seems scripted. Like the therapist was given a script of what Erika’s PR team wants to spin.


There is an article somewhere about this, basically the therapist is one of those “TV therapy show/self help personality types” so it was definitely made for TV.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Wow. Rinna nominated herself to be the spokesperson of the Kathy ordeal, even though Kyle said she wants to move on.


----------



## 336

Lisa Rinna is a vile person. She will get sick and die? Please.


----------



## bisbee

336 said:


> Lisa Rinna is a vile person. She will get sick and die? Please.


Really?  What a thing to say.


----------



## swags

I enjoyed the Birkin party. I’m happy for Garcelle that she got one, 
Rinna and Erika were ridiculous. Erika wants the heat off of her? Please. Kathy had a rant off camera that we didn’t see. Erika‘s whole life was a fraud. They aren’t the same thing. That said, my number one choice to be fired is Rinna. I’m tired of everything about her.


----------



## 336

bisbee said:


> Really?  What a thing to say.


“I’m not gonna take it to my grave and not say it cos *I’m gonna get sick and get cancer,* if I didn’t express this [about Kathy]. That’s how bad it is. To have these kinds of things go on and not express them? *I’ll get sick and die*, cos it’s that vile.”


That’s literally what Lisa Rinna said.


----------



## Love Of My Life

336 said:


> Lisa Rinna is a vile person. She will get sick and die? Please.



Lisa Rinna is a vile woman with many issues of her own. She sat at Kyle's house like
she was judge & jury in spite of Kathy apologizing Best to fix your own house before you take down someone else.
She also dismissed the tension that it was creating between Kyle & Kathy. Lisa was certainly
aware of their issues being up & down over the years between the sisters.
In spite of Lisa being the person that she is, what goes around will likely come around
No one wishes her to be sick & die in spite of what she might have said or not.


----------



## LemonDrop

Erika is a terrible actress / horrible liar.
Sutton: Did either of you leak this?
Erika: No. I don't even know how to do that.


She's one of those liars who say too much and discredit themselves.
Then when Kyle said that it was her publicist Erika didn't even react. No shock. No confusion. Just a bit of silence. Then "send me what you got". 

Hell even I know how to contact the media with a tip.


----------



## sunshineshiney

336 said:


> Lisa Rinna is a vile person. She will get sick and die? Please.


I am shocked nobody called her out for the “cancer” comment. Maybe someone will bring it up during the reunion.


----------



## lulilu

Love Of My Life said:


> Lisa Rinna is a vile woman with many issues of her own. She sat at Kyle's house like
> she was judge & jury in spite of Kathy apologizing Best to fix your own house before you take down someone else.
> She also dismissed the tension that it was creating between Kyle & Kathy. Lisa was certainly
> aware of their issues being up & down over the years between the sisters.
> In spite of Lisa being the person that she is, what goes around will likely come around
> No one wishes her to be sick & die in spite of what she might have said or not.


That smug look on her face.  She was so thrilled with herself.


----------



## rockhollow

I keep thinking that Rinna won't get even worst, then we see this episode.
How many times over the years have we not seen Rinna going off on a rant and then justifying it?
And the same with Erika. This season has been the season of Erika getting drunk and having a rant.
Both of the ladies are trying to make what or what not Kathy said their focus. Tying to reflect much!

Kyle knows if she wants to have any kind of relationship with her family, she's going to have to distant herself from the two haters (Rinna and Erika).
She knows that she was trying to embarrass Kathy all this season, and now has to do the damage control.

she was jealous of all the attention Kathy was getting, and tried a smear campaign, which failed.


----------



## Tyler_JP

It seemed obvious to me where Kyle stands at this point - Crystal, Garcelle, and Sutton are in, Erika and Rinna are out. Dorit will follow wherever Kyle goes.


----------



## LemonDrop

Kyle speaks as if she has to walk on eggshells around Kathy. It seems sad. She is begging Rinna and Erika to be quiet fearing Kathy won't go to Farrah's wedding. Crazy how this is so much a part of her life Kyle goes right to that possible outcome. Kathy has to be catered to so much that Erika and Rinna creating RHOBH drama might be the excuse Kathy uses not to go to her nieces wedding. Pathetic.


----------



## Tyler_JP

The funniest thing I have seen in a loooooong time... _The Hoard of the Earrings_ :


----------



## sinny1

Lisa Rinna is so calculated, and I have a feeling her and Erika planned this way ahead, when they saw Kathy was a favorite last season. I am sure they were ready to pounce on Kathy when she least expected it and got her in a vulnerable moment. I am fed up with Rinna, the one who used to say all kinds of horrible things but claimed she didnt remember when she was confronted.


----------



## swags

sunshineshiney said:


> I am shocked nobody called her out for the “cancer” comment. Maybe someone will bring it up during the reunion.


It was such an over the top dramatic comment. As if not gossiping and venting about Kathy is going to give her cancer. Has she never heard of speaking things into existence? She really should watch what she says.


----------



## 336

Love Of My Life said:


> Lisa Rinna is a vile woman with many issues of her own. She sat at Kyle's house like
> she was judge & jury in spite of Kathy apologizing Best to fix your own house before you take down someone else.
> She also dismissed the tension that it was creating between Kyle & Kathy. Lisa was certainly
> aware of their issues being up & down over the years between the sisters.
> In spite of Lisa being the person that she is, what goes around will likely come around
> *No one wishes her to be sick & die in spite of what she might have said or not.*


Just to clarify - I was referencing what Rinna herself said - "*I’ll get sick and die*, cos it’s that vile.” 

This is not a wish that I made.


----------



## sunshineshiney

336 said:


> Just to clarify - I was referencing what Rinna herself said - "*I’ll get sick and die*, cos it’s that vile.”
> 
> This is not a wish that I made.


I’m still in shock she said THAT and made a reference to getting cancer “if” she held this information in. 
Imagine if anyone else spoke like Lisa - she would be ALLLLLLL over them. 

Garcelle was right - Lisa seems to think she’s on Days of Our Lives


----------



## klcar1

I have been trying to work out why the alliance bw rinna and erica existed and then it occurred to me, rinna probably buddied up to erica to ensure she got camera time this season.
i cant stand erica and still shocked she is on the show after everything. And i was surprised rinna was her friend early on but makes sense trying to stay relevant,


----------



## bisbee

336 said:


> Just to clarify - I was referencing what Rinna herself said - "*I’ll get sick and die*, cos it’s that vile.”
> 
> This is not a wish that I made.


I reread your comment and in light of what Rinna herself said, I apologize.  I took your comment the wrong way.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is Rinna turning into Vicky from OC? Geez. 
That reunion clip tho. I am definitely watching. I missed most of this season. It was very long and too many months of the same arguments. However, Kathy in the reunion clip, seems wide awake and ready to battle. I guess her aloofness was all an act as many here alluded to.


----------



## TC1

sunshineshiney said:


> I am shocked nobody called her out for the “cancer” comment. Maybe someone will bring it up during the reunion.


They filmed the reunion before the last 3 episodes were released. Supposedly on purpose so that most of this Kathy stuff didn't come to light. I heard Kathy showed up for 1 hour of filming..the rest of the ladies were there 10.


----------



## haute okole

Caveat:  This is just conjecture, but the only thing that makes sense is not that Kathy went nuts on everybody but Rinna, but Kathy went nuts ON Rinna.  Rinna is just too ashamed to admit that she allowed herself to be scolded by anyone.  Kathy was angry at Kyle and Rinna after Kemo Sabe.  Kathy scolded Kyle in front of everybody but waited until she was alone with Rinna to let her have it.  Good for Kathy.  In the last episode Rinna said she was abused by Kathy.  Whatever Rinna, you were not abused, you were set straight for the first time by someone who had every right to correct abhorrent behavior.  Rinna is making all of the other stuff to try to get the other girls on her side.  Rinna is such a liar and desperate fraud, just like Miss Piggy, I mean Erika.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Let’s not forget Rinna threw a glass at Kim and screamed like a madwoman in a public restaurant a few seasons ago.


----------



## bisousx




----------



## Mrs.Z

Rinna and her rented boots


----------



## LemonDrop

I just think it has to be really bad if Kathy isn’t allowing Bravo to air it. Unless she is constantly stopping them from airing scenes and this is just the first time her request has been made so public.


----------



## baghagg

haute okole said:


> Caveat:  This is just conjecture, but the only thing that makes sense is not that Kathy went nuts on everybody but Rinna, but Kathy went nuts ON Rinna.  Rinna is just too ashamed to admit that she allowed herself to be scolded by anyone.  Kathy was angry at Kyle and Rinna after Kemo Sabe.  Kathy scolded Kyle in front of everybody but waited until she was alone with Rinna to let her have it.  Good for Kathy.  In the last episode Rinna said she was abused by Kathy.  Whatever Rinna, you were not abused, you were set straight for the first time by someone who had every right to correct abhorrent behavior.  Rinna is making all of the other stuff to try to get the other girls on her side.  Rinna is such a liar and desperate fraud, just like Miss Piggy, I mean Erika.


So astute, and I agree 100%!


----------



## LemonDrop

baghagg said:


> So astute, and I agree 100%!


Bet Rinna never asks for 1808 tequila on camera agin


----------



## haute okole

lol!  @LemonDrop Don’t give me ideas, 808 is a Hawaii area code, 818 is the Calabasas area code.


----------



## TC1

For all of this "my friend Kendall Jenner's tequila" BS.... Kendall doesn't even follow Rinna on IG, and it's Kathy who is jealous of the Kardashian's?? LOL sure Jan


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> For all of this "my friend Kendall Jenner's tequila" BS.... Kendall doesn't even follow Rinna on IG, and it's Kathy who is jealous of the Kardashian's?? LOL sure Jan


Apparently the press is reporting that Kris Jenner is supporting Kathy Hilton.


----------



## TC1

Amelia dating Scott Disick for 10 minutes was the closest Rinna is ever going to be to the inner circle


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Kathy, Kris, and Faye are really close friends.


----------



## highrider9o9

Mrs.Z said:


> Let’s not forget Rinna threw a glass at Kim and screamed like a madwoman in a public restaurant a few seasons ago.


I’m not a fan of Rinna anymore, but I keep seeing people bring this up like Kim was a victim in this situation and she absolutely was not. Let’s not forget Kim was a raging alcoholic that has been arrested multiple times and really was the person who started that fight. Rinna was actually trying to stop Kim and Kyle from fighting and Kim went from kyle right for Rinna then Eileen, then Kyle and back to Rinna. There’s plenty of times that Rinna was the villain but that wasn’t one of them. I probably would throw a glass if someone came for my husband like that too.


----------



## highrider9o9

Gossiping with B on TikTok
					

Originally posted by @marvinphoenix35 #rhobh




					www.tiktok.com
				




Interesting……


----------



## lulilu

highrider9o9 said:


> I’m not a fan of Rinna anymore, but I keep seeing people bring this up like Kim was a victim in this situation and she absolutely was not. Let’s not forget Kim was a raging alcoholic that has been arrested multiple times and really was the person who started that fight. Rinna was actually trying to stop Kim and Kyle from fighting and Kim went from kyle right for Rinna then Eileen, then Kyle and back to Rinna. There’s plenty of times that Rinna was the villain but that wasn’t one of them. I probably would throw a glass if someone came for my husband like that too.


Not sure words "let's talk about the husband" warrant breaking a glass at someone, drunk or not.


----------



## highrider9o9

lulilu said:


> Not sure words "let's talk about the husband" warrant breaking a glass at someone, drunk or not.


It was the venom and implications behind it, but go off I guess.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I think the issue is Rinnas hypocrisy… she was so horrified at Kathis rant she had to lock herself in the bedroom and not talking about it would literally kill her…while she herself had a violent reaction (and I don’t think anyone, even Rinna, is accusing Kathi of being physically violent)…which honestly provoked or not is not an appropriate response to conflict (other than self defense of course).


----------



## LemonDrop

Sometimes I have to remind myself this is simply $$$$ for most of them. Kyle and Rinna have played the part long enough to know they are either going to be pot stirrers or in the pot. If you’re nice/normal you go the way of Elaine and Teddi. They want paychecks and the exposure for their lip kits and half ass fashion lines.

Erika wanted exposure for Erika Jayne. Dorit her swimsuits. Sutton I’m not sure. I don’t think Sutton cares about that store of hers. And I’m really confused as to why Diana and Crystal are there? Ego maybe.


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Amelia dating Scott Disick for 10 minutes was the closest Rinna is ever going to be to the inner circle


In Lisa Rinnas head, her daughter dating Disick, made her a close friend with Kendall Jenner. Thats a stretch to say the least.


----------



## RueMonge

LemonDrop said:


> Sometimes I have to remind myself this is simply $$$$ for most of them. Kyle and Rinna have played the part long enough to know they are either going to be pot stirrers or in the pot. If you’re nice/normal you go the way of Elaine and Teddi. They want paychecks and the exposure for their lip kits and half ass fashion lines.
> 
> Erika wanted exposure for Erika Jayne. Dorit her swimsuits. Sutton I’m not sure. I don’t think Sutton cares about that store of hers. And I’m really confused as to why Diana and Crystal are there? Ego maybe.


I agree, Rinna is playing the game because she’s an actress daaaahling. Kyle should not be playing this game with her sisters, because her family is major messed up


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> Sometimes I have to remind myself this is simply $$$$ for most of them. Kyle and Rinna have played the part long enough to know they are either going to be pot stirrers or in the pot. If you’re nice/normal you go the way of Elaine and Teddi. They want paychecks and the exposure for their lip kits and half ass fashion lines.
> 
> Erika wanted exposure for Erika Jayne. Dorit her swimsuits. Sutton I’m not sure. I don’t think Sutton cares about that store of hers. And I’m really confused as to why Diana and Crystal are there? Ego maybe.


I dont even think Sutton knows why she is on the show. Diana has all the money in the world, but nobody knows who she is. She is desperately seeking fame. Maybe Crystals husband got her this gig, so she would have something to fill her days with. Crystal is also an ally for Kathy, maybe Kathy wanted a friend on the show.


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> Bet Rinna never asks for 1808 tequila on camera agin


I wouldnt be too sure! If everything else fails for Rinna, its a guaranteed way to get some much needed attention


----------



## meluvs2shop

Hollywood is a pecking order and I think Rinna forgot her place.

And poor Erica thinking she’s more famous than a Hilton. Yeah, those of us that watch Housewives and Hollywood ppl know of Erica, but Hilton name transcends way beyond that.

 I always think these shows are scripted and entertaining, but Rinna shines when she still thinks she’s on Soaps. She’s delusional.


----------



## highrider9o9

castortroy666 said:


> I dont even think Sutton knows why she is on the show. Diana has all the money in the world, but nobody knows who she is. She is desperately seeking fame. Maybe Crystals husband got her this gig, so she would have something to fill her days with. Crystal is also an ally for Kathy, maybe Kathy wanted a friend on the show.


There’s a lot of speculation Diana did it to promote Asher’s music career. For sutton I feel like she got brought on as a friend and probably thought it was fun? Her kids are grown, she’s single, doesn’t need to work, I almost get the feeling it’s like a fun job for her or like just something to do.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

highrider9o9 said:


> There’s a lot of speculation Diana did it to promote Asher’s music career.


that makes sense…and if true it’s hilarious!!!


----------



## castortroy666

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> that makes sense…and if true it’s hilarious!!!


Yes, Asher is truly the breakout star of this season, and talk of the town.


----------



## bagsforme

Who is Asher?  

These ladies go on the show promote themselves and feed their ego.  It has nothing to do with money.

If Rhinna and Erica come back next season I'm done watching.  They are both vile human beings.


----------



## castortroy666

bagsforme said:


> Who is Asher?
> 
> These ladies go on the show promote themselves and feed their ego.  It has nothing to do with money.
> 
> If Rhinna and Erica come back next season I'm done watching.  They are both vile human beings.


I feel that was more accurate for the first seasons. Then you had women like Vanderpump, Maloof and Camille Grammer. But these days, ladies like Erika, Rinna and Garcelle are there for the paycheck more than the ego boost.


----------



## highrider9o9

castortroy666 said:


> I feel that was more accurate for the first seasons. Then you had women like Vanderpump, Maloof and Camille Grammer. But these days, ladies like Erika, Rinna and Garcelle are there for the paycheck more than the ego boost.


For sure. But there’s always been that one housewife on each season on like every city that needs that paycheck even in the early years. Taylor, kim, and Brandi for sure on the RHOBH early days, but you’re right there was a lot more wealth earlier on.


----------



## castortroy666

highrider9o9 said:


> For sure. But there’s always been that one housewife on each season on like every city that needs that paycheck even in the early years. Taylor, kim, and Brandi for sure on the RHOBH early days, but you’re right there was a lot more wealth earlier on.


The early seasons were so magical, I dont think Vanderpump and Maloof fully understood what they were signing up for. They probably thought it was more classy and grand, like a lifestyles of the rich and famous documentary. Housewives have turned out to be more trashy and scandalous than that, thats for sure. 

I loved seeing those 20 million + mansions, cars, walk in closets and all that stuff. If the cameras stopped filming them, they would not care at all. Their lives would not change one bit. They would still have more money than they could ever spend. 

Now these days, I feel like women like Rinna, Garcelle and Erika are joining, or fighting for their spots, so they can lease a Range Rover and pay the rent on some 2000 square feet home. They dont have inspirational luxury, its just a job for them, so they can make a reasonable living for themselves and their kids. 

Garcelles new house and vacation home is not something to be desired in my opinion. Without the housewives show, Erika would probably live on the street, or crashing on her stylists and friends sofas, If they would even let her...


----------



## LemonDrop

When I say they are there for $$$$ I don't necessarily mean the actually BRAVO paycheck. I mean the ability to promote their brands.  Rinna with her QVC clothes. And her lip kit. Kyle promoting the Agency (or whatever its called) and then her pet projects. Dorit swimsuits and wedding dresses. Tequila. Sutton 1972. Hell even Teddy promoted her husbands security company.


----------



## LemonDrop

castortroy666 said:


> *The early seasons were so magical, I dont think Vanderpump and Maloof fully understood what they were signing up for. They probably thought it was more classy and grand, like a lifestyles of the rich and famous documentary. *Housewives have turned out to be more trashy and scandalous than that, thats for sure.
> 
> I loved seeing those 20 million + mansions, cars, walk in closets and all that stuff. If the cameras stopped filming them, they would not care at all. Their lives would not change one bit. They would still have more money than they could ever spend.
> 
> Now these days, I feel like women like Rinna, Garcelle and Erika are joining, or fighting for their spots, so they can lease a Range Rover and pay the rent on some 2000 square feet home. They dont have inspirational luxury, its just a job for them, so they can make a reasonable living for themselves and their kids.
> 
> Garcelles new house and vacation home is not something to be desired in my opinion. Without the housewives show, Erika would probably live on the street, or crashing on her stylists and friends sofas, If they would even let her...


100%


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> When I say they are there for $$$$ I don't necessarily mean the actually BRAVO paycheck. I mean the ability to promote their brands.  Rinna with her QVC clothes. And her lip kit. Kyle promoting the Agency (or whatever its called) and then her pet projects. Dorit swimsuits and wedding dresses. Tequila. Sutton 1972. Hell even Teddy promoted her husbands security company.


Thats right, even for LVP she could promote her restaurants, and Maloof get some attention for her familys business. When it comes to Garcelle and Erika I feel its mostly the bravo paycheck though.


----------



## haute okole

highrider9o9 said:


> There’s a lot of speculation Diana did it to promote Asher’s music career. For sutton I feel like she got brought on as a friend and probably thought it was fun? Her kids are grown, she’s single, doesn’t need to work, I almost get the feeling it’s like a fun job for her or like just something to do.


I heard Sutton is doing the show for her store.  After her kids leave home, alot of the money from her ex dries up and Sutton likes to live big.  It is not like she is a super model, she has to pay for her haute couture.


----------



## highrider9o9

haute okole said:


> I heard Sutton is doing the show for her store.  After her kids leave home, alot of the money from her ex dries up and Sutton likes to live big.  It is not like she is a super model, she has to pay for her haute couture.


Court documents leaked their divorce settlement and reportedly she gets 300k a month until she gets remarried on top of child support and the original lump sum payment and properties/material items/investments so I think she’ll be alright.


----------



## haute okole

highrider9o9 said:


> Court documents leaked their divorce settlement and reportedly she gets 300k a month until she gets remarried on top of child support and the original lump sum payment and properties/material items/investments so I think she’ll be alright.


Oh dang!  That is a lot!  I thought it was $300k for child support.  Good for her.  I know she got a ton as a lump sum and property.


----------



## castortroy666

highrider9o9 said:


> Court documents leaked their divorce settlement and reportedly she gets 300k a month until she gets remarried on top of child support and the original lump sum payment and properties/material items/investments so I think she’ll be alright.


Something tells me Sutton will never remarry.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Really sad and scary about Teddi and the skin cancer they keep finding on her.


----------



## baghagg

Kyle and her new chin/jawline ...

(Giving Brooke Shields vibes tonight on WWHL)


----------



## baghagg

RueMonge said:


> Kyle should not be playing this game with her sisters, because her family is major messed up


This^^^^^!!!


----------



## chowlover2

baghagg said:


> Kyle and her new chin/jawline ...
> 
> (Giving Brooke Shields vibes tonight on WWHL)


I kept thinking Kyle looked like someone else, but not who. Kyle is utilizing the KKLan bag of tricks. First up she went blonder, detract with a change of hair color, then kontour, kontour, kontour. The smaller boobs look so much better too. Just watched WWHL and you are right, it is Brooke Shields who Kyle now looks like. 
I think Kyle and Rinna are the leakers. Kyle leaked to get rid of LVP, then Rinna came onboard to finish her off. .


----------



## Mrs.Z

Diana is just cringe, I assume she will not be back on the show!


----------



## castortroy666

baghagg said:


> Kyle and her new chin/jawline ...
> 
> (Giving Brooke Shields vibes tonight on WWHL)


Kyle looks different for the first time, I think she is thinner and her wrinkles are more visible.



Mrs.Z said:


> Diana is just cringe, I assume she will not be back on the show!


Andy is so done with her... Not even showing up for the reunion and being a total bore.

Dianas lip licking was addressed in the reunion, amazing! I was so annoyed none of the ladies had brought it up before. Diana tells us it is a nervous tic? I dont know what to believe...


----------



## kemilia

So much to take in from last night, I may watch again but ...

Garcelle--the Black Panther look was not good on her. Those tacky earrings, the ruffle (looked like it was made from a Hefty trash bag. Fortunately I didn't get a chance to really see the skirt but the boots--oy vey. And her hair was pulled up so tight she looked like a different person--a very mean person.

Sutton was pretty low key, no big fake pony-tail hair.

Rinna--how do her lips survive so much plumping, I wonder. And the long stringy hair was eesh.

Kyle--I will have to watch again just to figure out what the heck was going on with her because those crazy earrings--I was just focused on those things! OMG. She even took one off to inspect it at one point. And her face was too shiny for me to notice a Brook Shields vibe.

At least Crystal wasn't wearing a baby-doll type of dress for once. She has so many issues/problems that I just can't with her. 

Dorito disappointed with her hair this time, IMO. All the action was going on on the non-camera side with those braids, and all the weird CC chokers, strings, whatever wrapped around her neck--she wears logos just 'cause.

Erika--was waiting for a boob to pop out.

Diana's arms looked great, been working out, but overall, she looked puffy and yikes that dress color.

Can't wait for other's take on the whole thing--and 2 more parts still--I'm looking forward to them, crazy TV.


----------



## TC1

I was glad when Andy said it took 3 episodes for this "dark" comment discussion..only to find out it wasn't a comment but a "tone" ?? lord that's reaching Crystal.
She's just    talking about how things are her "experience"
Kyle "Yes, I felt violated when someone broke into my home, not bring me a jacket"


----------



## TC1

Also..I see they edited that Diana had Covid to.. "wasn't feeling well" when we all know she just didn't want to bother with the travel to the reunion and went to Hawaii instead. Soo..we know she won't get another season.


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> I was glad when Andy said it took 3 episodes for this "dark" comment discussion..only to find out it wasn't a comment but a "tone" ?? lord that's reaching Crystal.
> She's just    talking about how things are her "experience"
> *Kyle "Yes, I felt violated when someone broke into my home, not bring me a jacket" *



Kyle killed me with that comment!


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> I was glad when Andy said it took 3 episodes for this "dark" comment discussion..only to find out it wasn't a comment but a "tone" ?? lord that's reaching Crystal.
> She's just    talking about how things are her "experience"
> Kyle "Yes, I felt violated when someone broke into my home, not bring me a jacket"


Yes, Crystal is a snowflake and probably does not belong on the show!


----------



## meluvs2shop

kemilia said:


> So much to take in from last night, I may watch again but ...
> 
> Garcelle--the Black Panther look was not good on her. Those tacky earrings, the ruffle (looked like it was made from a Hefty trash bag. Fortunately I didn't get a chance to really see the skirt but the boots--oy vey. And her hair was pulled up so tight she looked like a different person--a very mean person.
> 
> Sutton was pretty low key, no big fake pony-tail hair.
> 
> Rinna--how do her lips survive so much plumping, I wonder. And the long stringy hair was eesh.
> 
> Kyle--I will have to watch again just to figure out what the heck was going on with her because those crazy earrings--I was just focused on those things! OMG. She even took one off to inspect it at one point. And her face was too shiny for me to notice a Brook Shields vibe.
> 
> At least Crystal wasn't wearing a baby-doll type of dress for once. She has so many issues/problems that I just can't with her.
> 
> Dorito disappointed with her hair this time, IMO. All the action was going on on the non-camera side with those braids, and all the weird CC chokers, strings, whatever wrapped around her neck--she wears logos just 'cause.
> 
> Erika--was waiting for a boob to pop out.
> 
> Diana's arms looked great, been working out, but overall, she looked puffy and yikes that dress color.
> 
> Can't wait for other's take on the whole thing--and 2 more parts still--I'm looking forward to them, crazy TV.


I DVR’d so haven’t watched yet! Tonight I will definitely watch after my dtr’s volleyball game. I did see the previews a few times and this reunion actually looks good.

Anyway, back to Kyle. She has amazing pieces but lost me a few years ago at the reunion. Trying to be Dorit? Kyle has beautiful hair and for whatever reason wants spiky do’s, OTT earrings and too tight dresses at the reunions.


----------



## castortroy666

Mrs.Z said:


> Yes, Crystal is a snowflake and probably does not belong on the show!


I believe Crystals diamond on the show is quite safe…


----------



## Mrs.Z

I also find it hard to believe any of the woman launched a horrendous racist “bot attack” on Garcelle’s son.  That was pretty sick.


----------



## TC1

I believe Diana obtained a subpoena to serve to Facebook/IG/Meta to see who actually purchased the bots. At least that's what the legal paperwork she posted said *shrug*


----------



## Mrs.Z

Please help me unsee this….. ( I cropped out a crack (via PageSix))


----------



## castortroy666

Mrs.Z said:


> Please help me unsee this….. ( I cropped out a crack (via PageSix))
> 
> View attachment 5631225


Lord thats thirsty and desperate. Wonder what Mo thinks


----------



## rockhollow

I wonder who told Kyle that hair style was good? She looks the best with dark, curly hair. But as mentioned, I suppose it was maybe to distract from some face work.

Crystal is just a waste of space on this show. If she was showing her supposed lavish lifestyle, maybe, but just rehashing her problems with the ladies is boring - we've heard enough about it.
And although I am sure her ED is tough, this is not the platform for it.

Is that the writing on the wall that they didn't sit Erika besides Rinna? Thought they were best buds.
Are they both worried about their places on the show, and are going to try and distant themselves from each other?

If Diane can't even show up for the reunion, then she shouldn't have any involvement.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

kemilia said:


> Kyle--I will have to watch again just to figure out what the heck was going on with her because those crazy earrings--I was just focused on those things! OMG.* She even took one off to inspect it at one point. *


That was hilarious!!!


----------



## baghagg

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> That was hilarious!!!


Truth be told... Her earrings distracted me like _no other item _in the entire *history* of all RHW reunions!


----------



## baghagg

kemilia said:


> Kyle--I will have to watch again just to figure out what the heck was going on with her because those crazy earrings--I was just focused on those things! OMG. She even took one off to inspect it at one point. And her face was too shiny for me to notice a Brook Shields vibe.


The Brooke Shields vibe was for Kyle's appearance on WWHL after the reunion episode.  I too will have to watch the episode again because I didn't notice anything else about her OTHER THAN THOSE CRAZY, WEIRD EARRINGS!!!!


----------



## castortroy666

baghagg said:


> The Brooke Shields vibe was for Kyle's appearance on WWHL after the reunion episode.


For me it was more of a Caitlyn Jenner vibe


----------



## baghagg

castortroy666 said:


> For me it was more of a Caitlyn Jenner vibe
> 
> View attachment 5631306


You're not wrong!!!!!


----------



## lulilu

baghagg said:


> Kyle and her new chin/jawline ...
> 
> (Giving Brooke Shields vibes tonight on WWHL)


Kyle is spending Mo's new money on plastic surgery on just about every part of her body -- teeth, boobs, face, hair, body work, etc.  She is living it up, and it's not doing her a lot of favors.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wait. Kyle had big boobs? Where the hell have I been? Now I want a reduction. I miss my small boobs  too. Lol


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> Kyle is spending Mo's new money on plastic surgery on just about every part of her body -- teeth, boobs, face, hair, body work, etc.  She is living it up, and it's not doing her a lot of favors.


100%!!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

baghagg said:


> Truth be told... Her earrings distracted me like _no other item _in the entire *history* of all RHW reunions!


LOL between her earrings this season and the gold buckles on her dress my eyes don’t know where to focus. But I still can’t forget the spiky hair last year.  She’s a hot mess on reunions. 

Come to think of it they all look pretty tacky. I think Erica Jayne rubbed off on all of them.


----------



## baghagg

meluvs2shop said:


> .
> 
> Come to think of it they all look pretty tacky. I think Erica Jayne rubbed off on all of them.


Oh yes!  Without a shadow of a doubt!!!


----------



## lulilu

meluvs2shop said:


> LOL between her earrings this season and the gold buckles on her dress my eyes don’t know where to focus. But I still can’t forget the spiky hair last year.  She’s a hot mess on reunions.
> 
> Come to think of it they all look pretty tacky. I think Erica Jayne rubbed off on all of them.


I couldn't figure out the dress at all -- were those straps?  I couldn't stare at it too long as it was overwhelming along with the stringy hair and fugly earrings.


----------



## meluvs2shop

lulilu said:


> I couldn't figure out the dress at all -- were those straps?  I couldn't stare at it too long as it was overwhelming along with the stringy hair and fugly earrings.


And the color! Yikes. Maybe (maybe!) pretty in person but it reminds me of the drag brunches I’ve been to.  All that glitter and sequins it’s just too much IRL. Or even on my TV. Lol


----------



## sunshineshiney

meluvs2shop said:


> And the color! Yikes. Maybe (maybe!) pretty in person but it reminds me of the drag brunches I’ve been to.  All that glitter and sequins it’s just too much IRL. Or even on my TV. Lol


Agreed! My cousin and I were talking about this last night while watching the reunion. I’m ALLLLLLL for sparkle, bling, sequins and etc, but Kyle’s dress did not show well with all the lights and camera. My eyes kept feeling like I had to adjust my tv settings or something


----------



## chowlover2

castortroy666 said:


> Kyle looks different for the first time, I think she is thinner and her wrinkles are more visible.
> 
> 
> Andy is so done with her... Not even showing up for the reunion and being a total bore.
> 
> Dianas lip licking was addressed in the reunion, amazing! I was so annoyed none of the ladies had brought it up before. Diana tells us it is a nervous tic? I dont know what to believe...
> 
> View attachment 5630870


I think the lip licking is from too many injectables. I have noticed it on other woman as well, particularly the lower lip. The inside starts turn outside and in doing so it dries out. The women who are constantly putting chapstick on and licking their lips  all need to lay off injectables.


----------



## chowlover2

castortroy666 said:


> Lord thats thirsty and desperate. Wonder what Mo thinks


I wonder what her daughter's make of this? She doesn't need any of this, she needs a psychiatrist.


meluvs2shop said:


> Wait. Kyle had big boobs? Where the hell have I been? Now I want a reduction. I miss my small boobs  too. Lol


Kyle said she had a double D. I guess the cheating rumors about Mo are true. Why else would she do half this nonsens if she weren't worried about other women?


----------



## castortroy666

meluvs2shop said:


> LOL between her earrings this season and the gold buckles on her dress my eyes don’t know where to focus. But I still can’t forget the spiky hair last year.  She’s a hot mess on reunions.
> 
> Come to think of it they all look pretty tacky. I think Erica Jayne rubbed off on all of them.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Btw is Crystal delusional? I know someone that makes up lies and it’s not pretty. I’ve never seen anything like it, but when you lie so much the truth eventually comes out. Anyway, her ED aside bc I do believe that’s real and I hope she gets the support she needs. 

I dunno… she came across delusional on the reunion so far and not as sharp tongue as she likes to portray. She’s a troublemaker. Perhaps didn’t have friends as a child and now that she has money she’s reminded of her childhood years and wants to be “the mean girl” now. As tho it’s her turn! Like Kyle said, when you use words like “violated” and “very dark” those could be damaging things to say about someone.


----------



## castortroy666

meluvs2shop said:


> Btw is Crystal delusional? I know someone that makes up lies and it’s not pretty. I’ve never seen anything like it, but when you lie so much the truth eventually comes out. Anyway, her ED aside bc I do believe that’s real and I hope she gets the support she needs.
> 
> I dunno… she came across delusional on the reunion so far and not as sharp tongue as she likes to portray. She’s a troublemaker. Perhaps didn’t have friends as a child and now that she has money she’s reminded of her childhood years and wants to be “the mean girl” now. As tho it’s her turn! Like Kyle said, when you use words like “violated” and “very dark” those could be damaging things to say about someone.


Crystal is trying to find her voice, her place on the show and wants to take a stand and all that.. But she comes across as pretty out of touch most times she voice her opinions. She must live in a pretty nice and secluded bubble with her husband and his money.


----------



## swags

The Kyle earrings were distracting. And funny how they were all swooning over Jaimie Lee who is rather natural while they look like caricatures.
I have a question. Do burglars sell back stolen stuff to their victims? Wouldn’t that be an opportunity to catch them?


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> The Kyle earrings were distracting. And funny how they were all swooning over Jaimie Lee who is rather natural while they look like caricatures.
> I have a question. Do burglars sell back stolen stuff to their victims? Wouldn’t that be an opportunity to catch them?


Those pics of Kyles stuff must have been old photos. I dont think the people who stole it, would keep all those valuable purses and diamonds for that long, without selling it or losing it somehow. Those thieves are really playing with their victims feelings, and it sure works.

It was never the intention to sell anything back, because there was probably nothing left to sell after all that time.


----------



## meluvs2shop

swags said:


> The Kyle earrings were distracting. And funny how they were all swooning over Jaimie Lee who is rather natural while they look like caricatures.
> I have a question. Do burglars sell back stolen stuff to their victims? Wouldn’t that be an opportunity to catch them?


If I heard Kyle correctly she said he served time already and it was her stuff. The question I have, when she gave him money did he return any of it? I don’t think so bc then the robber said something about the cops. As someone else mentioned, playing with their emotions. Ppl are sick man.


----------



## sgj99

For women that really plan their look for the reunion all 5 looked horrible.


----------



## lulilu

castortroy666 said:


> For me it was more of a Caitlyn Jenner vibe
> 
> View attachment 5631306


*I thought this actually was Caitlyn Jenner!*


meluvs2shop said:


> Wait. Kyle had big boobs? Where the hell have I been? Now I want a reduction. I miss my small boobs  too. Lol


*I think Kyle finally realized that those double Ds made her look fat and matronly, not sexy.*


swags said:


> The Kyle earrings were distracting. And funny how they were all swooning over Jaimie Lee who is rather natural while they look like caricatures.
> I have a question. Do burglars sell back stolen stuff to their victims? Wouldn’t that be an opportunity to catch them?


*Their behavior around Jaimie Lee was embarrassing.  Have they never met a celebrity?*


meluvs2shop said:


> If I heard Kyle correctly she said he served time already and it was her stuff. The question I have, when she gave him money did he return any of it? I don’t think so bc then the robber said something about the cops. As someone else mentioned, playing with their emotions. Ppl are sick man.


*I hope we get more information about this.  It was so bizarre to bring it up that way.  Did she involve the police?  Her insurance company (that must have paid out big time to her for the losses)?*


----------



## LemonDrop

I like waiting a few days to watch the reunion show so I can read all your comments first. I CANNOT WAIT to be bedazzled by Kyles earrings. It's 8;30am here and I am sitting down with my coffee. I hope I can handle all this so early   I have my migraine medicine near by incase Kyles outfit triggers one.


----------



## sgj99

LemonDrop said:


> I like waiting a few days to watch the reunion show so I can read all your comments first. I CANNOT WAIT to be bedazzled by Kyles earrings. It's 8;30am here and I am sitting down with my coffee. I hope I can handle all this so early   I have my migraine medicine near by incase Kyles outfit triggers one.


The content wasn’t very entertaining but the fashions were a great example of “What Not to Wear.”


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> I couldn't figure out the dress at all -- were those straps?  I couldn't stare at it too long as it was overwhelming along with the stringy hair and fugly earrings.


On WWHL, Kyle said that sparkly monstrosity was her favorite reunion look of all time. Huh, and she considers herself a fashionista and garmento.


----------



## lulilu

There is a lot of chatter on SM about Kyle's reveal about being contacted by the person who burgled their house, and he offered to sell her the things he stole, and she paid him for them.  People are going crazy about the apparent shadiness of this story.  Many do not believe her and suggest the police should have handled, and wonder if her insurance company was watching the show.  Someone said she had been wearing jewelry and birkins that were ostensibly stolen from her.


----------



## LemonDrop

That story is very weird. It would be one thing if he HADN'T been caught.  Then offered to sell back her Mothers jewelry.  I could understand considering making a very calculated and emotional decision to not use the police. But he HAD been caught and she's buying back birkins?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Agreed, that story was ultra weird.  What kind of criminal keeps the stolen goods and doesn’t immediately sell them?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Get your credit cards ready…….(gross, who wants earrings bought with stolen funds from victims of horrific accidents) 









						How to bid on Erika Jayne’s infamous diamond earrings
					

The earrings the “Real Housewives” star was forced to turn over amid her ongoing legal battles are headed to the auction block in California on Dec. 7.




					pagesix.com


----------



## castortroy666

Mrs.Z said:


> Get your credit cards ready…….(gross, who wants earrings bought with stolen funds from victims of horrific accidents)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to bid on Erika Jayne’s infamous diamond earrings
> 
> 
> The earrings the “Real Housewives” star was forced to turn over amid her ongoing legal battles are headed to the auction block in California on Dec. 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Probably the same people that wants to buy Jeffrey Dahmers glasses.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> There is a lot of chatter on SM about Kyle's reveal about being contacted by the person who burgled their house, and he offered to sell her the things he stole, and she paid him for them.  People are going crazy about the apparent shadiness of this story.  Many do not believe her and suggest the police should have handled, and wonder if her insurance company was watching the show.  Someone said she had been wearing jewelry and birkins that were ostensibly stolen from her.


Interesting.  Reeks of insurance scam, IMO.  You know, stuff people have accused Dorit and PK of doing as well?


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> Interesting.  Reeks of insurance scam, IMO.  You know, stuff people have accused Dorit and PK of doing as well?


They all had that open mouthed shock look when she revealed in (interrupting someone to bring it up) when the article said she had been wearing the stuff for a while.  You better believe those women's eagle eyes saw what she was wearing.


----------



## sunshineshiney

meluvs2shop said:


> Btw is Crystal delusional? I know someone that makes up lies and it’s not pretty. I’ve never seen anything like it, but when you lie so much the truth eventually comes out. Anyway, her ED aside bc I do believe that’s real and I hope she gets the support she needs.
> 
> I dunno… she came across delusional on the reunion so far and not as sharp tongue as she likes to portray. She’s a troublemaker. Perhaps didn’t have friends as a child and now that she has money she’s reminded of her childhood years and wants to be “the mean girl” now. As tho it’s her turn! Like Kyle said, when you use words like “violated” and “very dark” those could be damaging things to say about someone.


I have someone in my extended family who is like Crystal and Noella in one . This person’s “experiences” are always exaggerated so others can view said person as a victim. Also feels the need to lie about everything, and would request that I also lie for her. It was difficult keeping up with the lies, and like you said, the truth eventually came out in so many circumstances.

Crystal can be nice - during which times I enjoy her on the show. But I can’t stand that she talks as if she’s better than everyone else whenever there’s drama around her.


----------



## purseinsanity

sunshineshiney said:


> I have someone in my extended family who is like Crystal and *Noella *in one . This person’s “experiences” are always exaggerated so others can view said person as a victim. Also feels the need to lie about everything, and would request that I also lie for her. It was difficult keeping up with the lies, and like you said, the truth eventually came out in so many circumstances.
> 
> Crystal can be nice - during which times I enjoy her on the show. But I can’t stand that she talks as if she’s better than everyone else whenever there’s drama around her.


I'd forgotten all about her!  Hope I'll forget her again, fast


----------



## Jayne1

castortroy666 said:


> For me it was more of a Caitlyn Jenner vibe
> 
> View attachment 5631306


I keep looking.  Who is that?  Brooke, Kyle or Jenner?


----------



## purseinsanity

I just caught up on Part 1 of the Reunion.  You all weren't kidding!  WTF is up with Kyle's earrings/outfit/hair??  The area around her mouth is looking wrinkly too...is she a former smoker??  She looked alien-ish to me.  Overall everyone looked awful.
You had alien/dominatrix/goody two shoes on one bench, and Kardashian wannabe/drag queen/double braid out of one/Crystal on the other.  Horrible, horrible, horrible.  They all looked trashy, except Sutton and Crystal (who looked as boring as she is).


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> They all had that open mouthed shock look when she revealed in (interrupting someone to bring it up) when the article said she had been wearing the stuff for a while.  You better believe those women's eagle eyes saw what she was wearing.


Kind of a smart con, if you're not in fear of going to jail:  get "burglarized" when you're out of town.  Get paid by insurance company.  Several years later, the alleged burglar who shockingly kept everything (why??  Secretly wants to be Kyle??) offers to sell it back at a "good price for you Kyle".  You get all your stuff back and a reduced cost.  Interesting.  Even Erika was like, "WTF?  Why would you pay him anything?"  When a criminal is questioning your actions, you gotta wonder!


----------



## highrider9o9

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder what her daughter's make of this? She doesn't need any of this, she needs a psychiatrist.
> 
> Kyle said she had a double D. I guess the cheating rumors about Mo are true. Why else would she do half this nonsens if she weren't worried about other women?


What you need to do is leave her children out if this. There’s absolutely no reason that anyone should be talking about their children, especially the minors on this thread. If you don’t like Kyle fine, but leave her underage kids out of it.


----------



## chowlover2

highrider9o9 said:


> What you need to do is leave her children out if this. There’s absolutely no reason that anyone should be talking about their children, especially the minors on this thread. If you don’t like Kyle fine, but leave her underage kids out of it.


I am hardly talking about infants here. Portia the youngest is 14 and the 3 other girls range in age from mid 20's to 33. Their kid days are long over.


----------



## chowlover2

LemonDrop said:


> I like waiting a few days to watch the reunion show so I can read all your comments first. I CANNOT WAIT to be bedazzled by Kyles earrings. It's 8;30am here and I am sitting down with my coffee. I hope I can handle all this so early   I have my migraine medicine near by incase Kyles outfit triggers one.


Perhaps a pair of sunglasses too? Those earrings might do so.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Mrs.Z said:


> Please help me unsee this….. ( I cropped out a crack (via PageSix))
> 
> View attachment 5631225


At least they covered Kyle’s wretched hands lol


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> I just caught up on Part 1 of the Reunion.  You all weren't kidding!  WTF is up with Kyle's earrings/outfit/hair??  The area around her mouth is looking wrinkly too...is she a former smoker??  She looked alien-ish to me.  Overall everyone looked awful.
> You had alien/dominatrix/goody two shoes on one bench, and Kardashian wannabe/drag queen/double braid out of one/Crystal on the other.  Horrible, horrible, horrible.  They all looked trashy, except Sutton and Crystal (who looked as boring as she is).


I think Kyle has lost too much weight lately. The fat that used to fill her face is gone, and its aging her and make her looks older, not younger. Probably not the outcome she was hoping for. She used to "joke" around with her being "overweight" in a city full av skinny people. She looked so much better with some extra lbs on her. Healthier and younger looking. When you come to a certain age, you look better with a little extra fat on your body IMO.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

castortroy666 said:


> I think Kyle has lost too much weight lately. The fat that used to fill her face is gone, and its aging her and make her looks older, not younger. Probably not the outcome she was hoping for. She used to "joke" around with her being "overweight" in a city full av skinny people. She looked so much better with some extra lbs on her. Healthier and younger looking. When you come to a certain age, you look better with a little extra fat on your body IMO.


I am going to think about that while I enjoy my egg & cheese sandwich breakfast this morning...it's not that I have no will power, I just want to look younger


----------



## castortroy666

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I am going to think about that while I enjoy my egg & cheese sandwich breakfast this morning...it's not that I have no will power, I just want to look younger


Yes you are doing the right thing


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> I think Kyle has lost too much weight lately. The fat that used to fill her face is gone, and its aging her and make her looks older, not younger. Probably not the outcome she was hoping for. She used to "joke" around with her being "overweight" in a city full av skinny people. She looked so much better with some extra lbs on her. Healthier and younger looking. When you come to a certain age, you look better with a little extra fat on your body IMO.


As you age, it's your a$$ or your face, right?


----------



## purseinsanity

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I am going to think about that while I enjoy my egg & cheese sandwich breakfast this morning...it's not that I have no will power, I just want to look younger


Brilliant!  The real fountain of youth!!!


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> As you age, it's your a$$ or your face, right?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Even tho she wasn’t as “thin” as her “coworkers” I’m sure in person she looked good. Camera is not always your friend. Now she looks older and whomever said she looked like Caitlyn Jenner on WWHL

Ps admins we need a skeleton emoji lol


----------



## purseinsanity

Lisa Will Leave ‘RHOBH’ If ‘Mutual’ Decision, Kathy Teases Season 13 Exit
					

Lisa Rinna and Kathy Hilton weigh in about possibilities of returning for ‘RHOBH’ season 13 after exit rumors — exclusive BravoCon interview




					www.usmagazine.com
				




Uh huh.  Ok, Rinna.  She'd never leave on her own volition.  As she's said, she's a hustler and will do anything for a buck.  No way in Hello would she quit RHW.


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> Lisa Will Leave ‘RHOBH’ If ‘Mutual’ Decision, Kathy Teases Season 13 Exit
> 
> 
> Lisa Rinna and Kathy Hilton weigh in about possibilities of returning for ‘RHOBH’ season 13 after exit rumors — exclusive BravoCon interview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  Ok, Rinna.  She'd never leave on her own volition.  As she's said, she's a hustler and will do anything for a buck.  No way in Hello would she quit RHW.


She said she'd never been boo'd before (Bravocon) and thought it was great.  She'd say anything if she thought it helped her save face.


----------



## sdkitty

I don't watch this show but I've seen some of these women mostly on WWHL.  Last episode I watched Kyle Richards was on and I thought she looked like a different person.  guess she likes tweaking her face?


----------



## castortroy666

sdkitty said:


> I don't watch this show but I've seen some of these women mostly on WWHL.  Last episode I watched Kyle Richards was on and I thought she looked like a different person.  guess she likes tweaking her face?


Yeah Kyle is a huge fan of nip tuck, but not as much as her sister, Kathy. Kathy Hiltons new nose made her look like a completely different person. I would not recognize Kathy now, from the Kathy on The Simple Life with Paris Hilton, a few years back.

Kyle on the other hand, still kinda looks like Kyle from the early seasons of RHOBH.


----------



## LemonDrop

She probably loved the BOOs. The villain doesn't get let go. Teddi gets let go. Elaine gets let go. The villain gets ratings.


----------



## TC1

Kathy said she won't return if the current cast is in place. So that sounds like an ultimatum about Rinna to me!


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Kathy said she won't return if the current cast is in place. So that sounds like an ultimatum about Rinna to me!


Lets face it, Lisa Rinna is the one we love to hate, she makes the trashy show fun to watch. Kathy wont show her family, her home, her walk in closet or anything fancy or inspirational. She shows up late in the middle of the season, and she have already said she will never become a fulltime cast member. The reason is she dont want to show her family or any drama. The most juicy thing about Kathy wont see the light of day, either because it never happened, or Bravo is afraid to air it.

I dont think I would chose Kathy over Rinna in this case. Kathy is too rich and unbothered with RHOBH. On the other hand, we all know Rinna would sell/betray her own family to stay on this show.


----------



## millivanilli

castortroy666 said:


> Lets face it, Lisa Rinna is the one we love to hate, she makes the trashy show fun to watch. Kathy wont show her family, her home, her walk in closet or anything fancy or inspirational. She shows up late in the middle of the season, and she have already said she will never become a fulltime cast member. The reason is she dont want to show her family or any drama. The most juicy thing about Kathy wont see the light of day, either because it never happened, or Bravo is afraid to air it.
> 
> I dont think I would chose Kathy over Rinna in this case. Kathy is too rich and unbothered with RHOBH. On the other hand, we all know Rinna would sell/betray her own family to stay on this show.


and BRavo knows that. So both will stay - perhaps Rhinna as "friend" and Kathy as regular, but seldom to see castmemeber.
If I was Bravo I wouldn't let her go. That woman is trash-gold.


----------



## castortroy666

millivanilli said:


> and BRavo knows that. So both will stay - perhaps Rhinna as "friend" and Kathy as regular, but seldom to see castmemeber.
> If I was Bravo I wouldn't let her go. That woman is trash-gold.


Girl, you know its true!


----------



## luckylove

millivanilli said:


> and BRavo knows that. So both will stay - perhaps Rhinna as "friend" and Kathy as regular, but seldom to see castmemeber.
> If I was Bravo I wouldn't let her go. That woman is trash-gold.



I personally would not miss Rinna one bit... Not only am I not in alignment with her antics and behavior, but when has the woman ever had a storyline of her own??..... By and large it has been simply about exploiting others, deflecting and revealing nothing of her own life. She is long past her "use by" date IMHO.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Rinna doesn't have much more that she can reveal. She is & will continue to be a
pot stirrer at the  emotional expense of her castmates. We see her for who & what she is
To me she is tired & dated & many of us see through all her miserable, low & vile
behavior. At this point in time, she is a LIABILITY to the show, JMO


----------



## Mrs.Z

Love Of My Life said:


> Rinna doesn't have much more that she can reveal. She is & will continue to be a
> pot stirrer at the  emotional expense of her castmates. We see her for who & what she is
> To me she is tired & dated & many of us see through all her miserable, low & vile
> behavior. At this point in time, she is a LIABILITY to the show, JMO


Agreed, she’s super boring, over her rented costumes (I mean clothes) and her house needs a rennovation, I’m here for the GLAM!


----------



## swags

I wouldn’t miss Rinna at all. She has nothing left to share. The daughters aren’t good tv and her going on about birds being Lois is not entertaining. Her only story this season was outing Kathy’s rant and since that happened off camera it really doesn’t amount to much.


----------



## LemonDrop

The only one I would miss is Dorit. While she doesn't have the extreme wealth that I loved from season 1 - none of them do. The only thing left for me is fun fashion and I love her enthusiasm with labels and outfits. She is fun. The rest of them are honestly a drag.


----------



## castortroy666

LemonDrop said:


> The only one I would miss is Dorit. While she doesn't have the extreme wealth that I loved from season 1 - none of them do. The only thing left for me is fun fashion and I love her enthusiasm with labels and outfits. She is fun. The rest of them are honestly a drag.


----------



## purseinsanity

castortroy666 said:


> Lets face it, Lisa Rinna is the one we love to hate, she makes the trashy show fun to watch. Kathy wont show her family, her home, her walk in closet or anything fancy or inspirational. She shows up late in the middle of the season, and she have already said she will never become a fulltime cast member. The reason is she dont want to show her family or any drama. The most juicy thing about Kathy wont see the light of day, either because it never happened, or Bravo is afraid to air it.
> 
> I dont think I would chose Kathy over Rinna in this case. Kathy is too rich and unbothered with RHOBH. On the other hand, we all know Rinna would sell/betray her own family to stay on this show.


I'm sick of both.  Rinna has no story line except being a pot stirrer.  She's starting to annoy me.  She should stick to soaps, because her acting is not even subpar.  Kathy is overrated and if I was a Bravo exec, I personally couldn't care less if Kathy doesn't return.  The dumb blonde thing has been overplayed.  Jessica Simpson did it first (and did it better, IMO).  I believe Kathy did say all kinds of slurs, and I personally don't want to have any part in lining more money into the pockets of a racist bigot.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

castortroy666 said:


> Girl, you know its true!


Genius!!!


----------



## chowlover2

LemonDrop said:


> The only one I would miss is Dorit. While she doesn't have the extreme wealth that I loved from season 1 - none of them do. The only thing left for me is fun fashion and I love her enthusiasm with labels and outfits. She is fun. The rest of them are honestly a drag.


I agree, she has grown on me the last few years. There is a lot to be said about people who are nice on a daily basis. PK did't even bother me this season. Did the new teeth make that much of a difference in how he looked?


----------



## kemilia

chowlover2 said:


> I agree, she has grown on me the last few years. There is a lot to be said about people who are nice on a daily basis. PK did't even bother me this season. Did the new teeth make that much of a difference in how he looked?


Me too! I was not at all Team Dorito for a couple of years, but I feel she's genuinely fun and nice. 

She loves her kids and PK, dresses over the top but it fits her. I'm still not 100% sure about all the aspects of the robbery (the flashing phone--really?) but something traumatic happened. All that said--I was very disappointed with her hair/outfit for this reunion, but the outfits/hair for the "interviews" this season were totally "Dorito"--loved them.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I believe Dorit.     These days, robbers know cell phones ping and can be followed, although I guess they could have (would it still ping?) turned it off?     Taking her phone in order to leave it outside her gate, slowed her down from calling the police, and gave them time to get away.  They didn't leave it "cause they were nice", or because Dorit begged them not to.


----------



## Swanky

I believe Dorit because we were robbed too and it's completely disturbing.  Ours was not at gunpoint luckily.  She's better this season to me too... finally lol
I liked Crystal this season until the end, darn, Kyle only started bothering me this season too really.  Not a real likable c ast.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Dorit has grown on me a lot. There is something very noticeably different about her face this season but I cant quite tell.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Rinna’s facial expressions throughout this reunion is so irritating!


----------



## haute okole

I feel for Garcelle and the racist attacks against her minor kids.  However, if Diana’s lawsuit finds proof of someone unrelated to anyone associated with Diana or the show is behind the racist attacks, Garcelle may be on the receiving end of a defamation lawsuit by Diana.  Diana has already said that her family has received death threats, hired bodyguards, spent money on lawsuits to find the origin of the bots.  Garcelle is understandably upset, but she is lashing out and she WILL be sued if Diana is not behind the bots and can prove it.


----------



## baghagg

blkbarbie310 said:


> Dorit has grown on me a lot. There is something very noticeably different about her face this season but I cant quite tell.


I think several cast members have new teeth, chin filler or chin implants, and if not face lifts, then possibly thread lifts.  Dorit is on that list


----------



## Swanky

blkbarbie310 said:


> Dorit has grown on me a lot. There is something very noticeably different about her face this season but I cant quite tell.



LOTS has been done to her face over the seasons!  It's good work usually, she's pretty.


----------



## castortroy666

So part 2 of the reunion is over, and still no sign of Kathy. She will probably join the ladies for the last 5 minutes of the third reunion episode.


----------



## JulieKat

I just love Garcelle. She's smart, direct, just cool IMHO. 

In terms of the rest:

Like watching: Kyle, Erika, Dorit... maybe Sutton

Annoyed by: Lisa, Crystal, Diana

You?


----------



## Swanky

I like Garcelle now more than I did in past seasons and I don't mind Dorit, Kyle and Sutton.  I used to like Crystal fine until her weird inconsistency at the end.
I'd love to see Lisa, Erika, Diana and Kathy go.


----------



## LemonDrop




----------



## rockhollow

I hope that is the last time we will see Diane - she wasn't a good fit, time for her to go.
For someone who came from humble beginnings she sure has a elitist attitude now. There is nothing worst then someone always telling everyone how rich they are   

Not a very exciting episode, we are all just waiting to see Kathy vs Rinna, and that will be at the end of next week. This was just a filler episode.


----------



## swags

I’m tired of hearing about St Lois. She was a little obnoxious but because she was old everyone made a big deal out of her. I don’t even think Rinna was that close to her. Just needed her for her Instacrap.


----------



## TC1

The fact that Rinna sent her lawyers after Garcelle's book exerpt was ridiculous. She talked about Amelia having an ED at EVERY camera opportunity. Suppose she just wanted to be the one to profit from it.  Erika laughing off taking the heat for posting the book in the trash? Please.


----------



## sgj99

Stay:  Kyle, Dorit, & Sutton
Go:  Crystal, Diana, Lisa & Erika
Doesn’t matter:  Garcelle & Kathy


----------



## LemonDrop

Maybe it’s my TV or the wine but she looks awful. Her makeup artist should be fired. But is probably working for free.


----------



## LemonDrop

So I think I posted these pics in here 5 years ago. But will repost today because of her social media discussion last night. I was 2 tables away from them for a good 30 minutes. She seemed to be on social media the whole time. Which is super normal. However she was talking about what she read out loud.  I heard her once exclaiming Yes Elaine Yes !!!!!! I know that most of us could easily be on social media for 30 minutes while our spouse read the newspaper. But she seemed like she was getting a rush out of things she was reading. And talking at Harry who wasn’t listening


----------



## LemonDrop

Whoops pic


----------



## baghagg

LemonDrop said:


> Whoops pic
> 
> View attachment 5635705


Just an old, (jaded) married couple lol @LemonDrop thank you for posting this!


----------



## KellyObsessed

Lol, I'm Harry.   I'm the one always reading a newspaper or magazine, and everyone around me is on their phone.

I missed part 2 of the reunion, I hope I can catch it in a rerun.


----------



## kemilia

LemonDrop said:


>



Now THAT'S a good line! Love Jennifer Coolidge (so happy White Lotus is returning too).


----------



## bisbee

LemonDrop said:


> Maybe it’s my TV or the wine but she looks awful. Her makeup artist should be fired. But is probably working for free.
> 
> View attachment 5635696


I can’t abide this woman, but she looked really, really bad at the reunion.  Makeup, hair, dress…all so unflattering on this person who is ugly inside.  Hope she is done for good.


----------



## castortroy666

bisbee said:


> I can’t abide this woman, but she looked really, really bad at the reunion.  Makeup, hair, dress…all so unflattering on this person who is ugly inside.  Hope she is done for good.


Weeell...... Erika said her inspiration for the reunion look, was Ginger from the Casino movie. Ginger was an alcoholic, cocaine addicted gambler, so I guess she got it right?


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> Just an old, (jaded) married couple lol @LemonDrop thank you for posting this!


Well they’re at an airport.  My DH & I look like we barely know each other at the airport


----------



## baghagg

castortroy666 said:


> Ginger was an alcoholic, cocaine addicted gambler, so I guess she got it right?


... who dies penniless lol


----------



## castortroy666

baghagg said:


> (Ginger)... who dies penniless lol


----------



## Jayne1

castortroy666 said:


> I dont think I would chose Kathy over Rinna in this case. Kathy is too rich and unbothered with RHOBH. On the other hand, we all know Rinna would sell/betray her own family to stay on this show.


Also, Kathy may have married well, but she has almost no personality (and is not very smart either) and although people may hate Rinna - she has a huge personality.


----------



## Jayne1

KellyObsessed said:


> Lol, I'm Harry.   I'm the one always reading a newspaper or magazine, and everyone around me is on their phone.


There's something quite lovely about someone who actually reads the newspaper and not a gossip site on their phone!


----------



## LemonDrop

I have been following chatter on Twitter about Rinnas latest exploits. So apparently Rinna posted some garbage on her IG stories about Kathy allowing Paris to be raped. She posted it as a screen shot of someone else’s comment. But according to an internet sleuth the location of the person who supposedly originally said it was located on the street Rinna lives on.

I don’t know if the internet sleuth part is true but Rinna posted it as far as I can tell.


----------



## LemonDrop

Adding. I do believe and feel for Paris. But this is not Rinnas place to say this. She needs to focus on her own kids.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Rinna is becoming more and more deplorable. I also saw through another Instagram account (because I no longer follow hers) that Rinna had posted that comment about Paris being kidnapped and raped. That is a beyond vile thing to repost and honestly upset me. She is just so nasty that it’s become uncomfortable. If she is on next season I really don’t think I will be able to watch anymore.


----------



## castortroy666

Goodfrtune said:


> Rinna is becoming more and more deplorable. I also saw through another Instagram account (because I no longer follow hers) that Rinna had posted that comment about Paris being kidnapped and raped. That is a beyond vile thing to repost and honestly upset me. She is just so nasty that it’s become uncomfortable. If she is on next season I really don’t think I will be able to watch anymore.


Lisa Rinna will use all the dirty tricks there is, and then some. I wonder if Lisa will clap back at Kathy at the reunion, it would be so unlike Lisa to just sit there and take it. The preview clips only shows Kathy giving it to Lisa. I am excited for the third reunion episode!


----------



## sgj99

LemonDrop said:


> Adding. I do believe and feel for Paris. But this is not Rinnas place to say this. She needs to focus on her own kids.


And Rinna’s girls are spoiled brats.  She has no business scolding Kathy since her own parental skills are lacking.


----------



## LemonDrop

If the person who has the Twitter API function is being truthful. If the tweet from @woke_stan originated on Lisa Rinnas street. Then I think we have a pretty good idea who was behind getting bots to harass Garcelles kid.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Wait Rinna posted that after giving Garcelle a hard time about mentioning her daughter in her book? WTAF


----------



## lulilu

castortroy666 said:


> Lisa Rinna will use all the dirty tricks there is, and then some. I wonder if Lisa will clap back at Kathy at the reunion, it would be so unlike Lisa to just sit there and take it. The preview clips only shows Kathy giving it to Lisa. I am excited for the third reunion episode!


The reunion has been filmed already.  Rinna, the snake, waited until Andy wouldn't confront her with it.


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> And Rinna’s girls are spoiled brats.  She has no business scolding Kathy since her own parental skills are lacking.


They are disgusting.  They speaking to their parents with not respect whatsoever.  And I seriously question how successful they are at modeling.  Designers always like to have one or two celebrity kids in their shows, but has anyone seen them in magazines.  Fashion weeks are not all that much time and I've read that many of them (the unknowns) get paid not in cash but by an article of clothing or handbag.  Can't pay the rent with that (let alone shrink fees).


----------



## zooba

Taps mike. Garcelle you can not mention my child in your book. My sweet mother died so I can talk about Paris.

And is too stupid to use vpn


----------



## TC1

Rinna to Garcelle "I thought children were off limits"


----------



## zooba

I still question the validity of scraping the twitter api for exif information- but I do so want to believe it was Rinna.

The reunion outfits are just horrible.  They look like baubles discarded from an ornament factory explosion


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Erika Jayne Accuses Kathy Hilton of Using Homophobic Slur, Kathy Denies It
					

Erika Jayne is making a big accusation against Kathy Hilton in the 'RHOBH' reunion finale ... claiming she heard Kathy utter a homophobic slur, but Kathy flat out denies it happened.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## zooba

Considering this is Bravos highest rated show, chat is dead.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ohhh snap!


----------



## 336

Lol at Lisa Rinna just seething at Kathy! 

ooh, you’re sooooo angry


----------



## 336

when Kathy says to Lisa “you wanted it on camera” Lisa had the same face she had when Brandi told her she had the same hairdo for 20 years


----------



## castortroy666

The third and final reunion episode was lackluster and anticlimactic. All the juice between Kathy and Rinna, boiled down to "she said she said" Kathy was a little upset, Rinna was not as agressive as expected, but its hard to tell who really said or did what. 

They have built an entire 3 part reunion around something that cant be proven at all, this is the most boring reunion in many years, yet the most hyped. 

Erikas back and forth with Kathy was a little fun, but not much. Sutton, Crystal, Garcelle and Dorit brought absolutely nothing to the last episode. Kyle was just a broken mess at the end. It seems like Kyle know what Kathy said is true, but its so hurtful, she cant even acknowledge it, or confront either Kathy or Rinna with it. 

Andy is probably happy though, yet again he got some 50+ year old women, tearing each other down leaving their "friends" in pieces lol.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I do believe Kathy said a lot of those things, if not all. Lisa was way too soap opera actress for me tho. Had she been LR and told the story without the theatrics her delivery would have “landed” much better. I sincerely doubt, living in Hollywood, being an actress, LR has not heard or seen worse. Come on! We ain’t dumb.

Erika is quick with the comebacks. LR was surprisingly “surprised” but she brought this all on herself. I think this storyline could have been way more shocking if Lisa laid off the dramatics and laid out the facts. Since when is Lisa scared of anyone. Make it believable. Also, while Kyle was a blubbering mess you can tell (and Garcelle alluded to it), there’s a pact-a secret code between the original 4. Kyle was very calm towards Lisa and I think that’s what pissed off Kathy. But in Kyle’s mind, why would I stick up for someone that wants to take me and my family down?! Kyle didn’t want to know what her sister said because it was true. Also, since when are no cameras rolling in the sprinter van or house?! Not one, but two missed opportunities here?! Hmmm, ok Andy. If it was a lesser known housewife their house of cards would have gone up in flames. I call BS on the whole HR investigation too. But yeah, with no cameras rolling (insert eye roll here), it’s all she said, she said.


----------



## baghagg

I'm no LR fan, but listening to Kathy remembering things Lisa said but not, for instance, stomping on her own eye glasses, just doesn't ring true to me.  It appears Kyle (as well as the rest of "the family") has witnessed Kathy's melt downs MANY, MANY times and innately knows it all went down the way Lisa says it did.  Add in no cameras rolling, etc, just adds suspicion to Kathy's entire rendition.

It sounds to me like production had Kyle intimate to Kathy (off camera, naturally) that the bar scene was/could be used to promote Kathy's tequila, but they prompted Lisa to order a different one, and made sure to capture THAT and the ensuing trouble _on_ camera.  From there the trouble snowballed.  Also, that whole staged apology scene at Kyle's home ...

As an aside, I find it _incredible_ that Kathy's own relationships with her husband, children (other than Paris' boot camp story shared by Paris), etc never make it to the tabloids given her vitriolic tendencies, etc. Kathy, her family, et al, must routinely buy-back their own negative press, and I'll bet that's a very lucrative/media benefitted "gift that keeps on giving"...


----------



## TC1

I 100% believe Kathy said all of those things. These are the kind of posts she "likes" on IG


----------



## Mrs.Z

Oh geez with Kathy liking that above post!  

I found it uncomfortable to watch, there is clearly a level of toxicity between Kathy and Kyle that seems to infect the whole family at different times and it’s just sad! Also, listening to Kathy talk about requesting music from the DJ and being turned down (then getting mad) made her seem out of touch and entitled.  

It must have taken Rinna a long time to get all that makeup off after the reunion, it looked plastered on, gross!


----------



## rockhollow

The whole episode was just a letdown after all the hype.
We could have done without it.
Yes, I believe that Kathy had a major drunken meltdown, but do not believe Rinna's interpretation of what happened - she'd also been drinking - so it will always just be she said, she said.
And we have all seen Rinna having many meltdowns over the seasons, so her trying to cry about how   frightened and abused she felt is just silly.

It was hard not to feel bad for Kyle that she was so emotional, but yet again, we have seen some of the unkind, underhanded things Kyle has done over the seasons to her family, so it makes it hard to really have any sympathy for her. The Richard sisters have had a strange relationship forever.
No one has clean hands in any of this.


----------



## TC1

Kathy posted a group pic of a baby shower she threw for Brooke (Kim's daughter) 3 of Kyle's girls were there, no Kyle though. Kim wasn't in the pic..apparently she doesn't want to be on IG


----------



## tweegy

I hate that everything I know about Ms 'Pat the puss's sex life, I've learned against my will.

And I think I understand why Kathy's annoyed at Kyle. Kyle turned on the water works for attention, she had the spin to shut Dorit down from trying to negotiate but NO words for Ms Rinna who's Kids are off limits are only for Garcelle and Sutton but not for Kathy as after she said she was done when the show tapped continued on IG.

Did Kathy have a vent session, Yeh! But she never denied it.. She does deny what LR is saying she said and after 'near death' LR is not a credible witness in anything. And Ericka is the ONLY other person to witness the slur? Nah, not buyin.. Thing is Kyle said she never heard that said, she didnt say her sister would never say that or something to that effect - this is the thing I think Kathy ..And Kim take issue with Kyle about. She just doesnt have their back. 

LR is just NOT a nice person by any means.. she tried to pull the same schtick on Kathy she tried on Kim where 'oh you need help' And Ericka is just equally awful and just totally delusional in just how awful she is. Her analogy of the plane was just

Like this whole reunion was themed absurdity
I watched this season for Garcelle, Sutton and Kathy.. They're just about having a chill time..
But FFF are worse than highschool girls geez Will be interesting to see what comes next as the reunion is wrapped. But if LR and Ericka is on i really may skip out on this show again.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm done with the RHoBH. It's one big  .


----------



## blkbarbie310

LR can go fetch talking about she was abused. Oh puhlease. How a few of the ladies treated Sutton is a clear example of being abused. Bring back LVP so we can gush over Villa Rosa...LOL!


----------



## swags

I dont doubt that Kathy had a meltdown but I do see Rinna saying “you’re preaching to the choir” and keeping her going. Kyle had made a lot of passive aggressive comments. Kathy’s slippers, her boots, her raggedy tote, Rinna asking for the other tequila….etc. I’m sure the dj exchange sent her over the edge. If it had been captured on camera, viewers could have made up their own minds. Instead, we had to hear about it from Rinna who has been a complete a$$hole through the whole thing. I thought Kathy did a good job with her and Erika. Someone pointed out that Kathy had on earrings that were bigger than Erika’s as sort of an f her which I didn’t even notice. 
I think it’s time for Diana, Rinna and Erika to go. They got two seasons post Tom out of Erika. Not much is going to change. We know she’s an awful person who only cares about herself.


----------



## LemonDrop

swags said:


> I dont doubt that Kathy had a meltdown but I do see Rinna saying “you’re preaching to the choir” and keeping her going. Kyle had made a lot of passive aggressive comments. Kathy’s slippers, her boots, her raggedy tote, Rinna asking for the other tequila….etc. I’m sure the dj exchange sent her over the edge. If it had been captured on camera, viewers could have made up their own minds. Instead, we had to hear about it from Rinna who has been a complete a$$hole through the whole thing. I thought Kathy did a good job with her and Erika. Someone pointed out that Kathy had on earrings that were bigger than Erika’s as sort of an f her which I didn’t even notice.
> I think it’s time for Diana, Rinna and Erika to go. They got two seasons post Tom out of Erika. Not much is going to change. We know she’s an awful person who only cares about herself.


Thinking about Kathys slippers, boots and raggedy tote. To me that's a sign of REAL wealth. When you just like things that make you comfortable and aren't ashamed to wear them. You don't have to carry the most expensive item or try to look a part. You only care about being comfy in your slippers.


----------



## krasavitza

Seems to be true that she used the gay slur. Immediately she got tongue tied, slipping over words and grabbed water bottle to drink and regain composure. Erika told the story effortlessly with no hesitation. Don't think it was made up as much as I dislike Erika and liek Kathy I believe that Erika was telling the truth. The way Kyle's eyes bulged when Erika said it and she quickly looked at Kathy makes me think for sure it's true.  Then the fact all the ladies were dead silent. None were surprised no one protested and said hey what are you saying that's not true. To them it wasn't a big bombshell revelation they already knew


----------



## klcar1

agree with all your points about it being underwhelming. feel like there is more to the story about kathy and kyles relationship. I think it goes back to kyle being the 3rd child and getting to ride the coat tails of kims success and some of the things that happened to kim when she was a child, kyle didnt have to do some of that stuff.
ive been trying to find the book by jerry oppenheimer house of hilton, cant buy it anymore, i wonder if hiltons had it discontinued?


----------



## millivanilli

whatever really happened in that van on the ride home - I don't know. But what I DO know is, that I can detect a traumatic bond withing 2 miles. And  that was traumatic and sorry to say that, but Kathy really seemed to hold the power. I detected A LOT! of dog whisteling a LOT of unspoken threats and hell of a lot of under-the-hand threats.

That said I am a really empathetic person (which is a problem from time to time). If a person is really in pain, you will see my eyes tear up immediately, I can't help. I sat in front of the screen ad  fought with crying bc I literally could feel the pain and the fear, the UTTER fear Kyle felt.

So, whatever was said on the van - forget it. But what happened at the reunion was really hard to watch.

Just for the records: why didn't anybody react tot that scene, where Kathy tells Rinnha that she could have stopped her, but instead RHinna allegedly supported her rant by saying " your are preaching to the choir".

I mean, if no words of hate were spoken, why should Rhinna... right?


----------



## millivanilli

TC1 said:


> I 100% believe Kathy said all of those things. These are the kind of posts she "likes" on IG
> View attachment 5640706


oh wow. Wow. Oh wow. 

And this is something the loving sister liked?


----------



## millivanilli

LemonDrop said:


> Thinking about Kathys slippers, boots and raggedy tote. To me that's a sign of REAL wealth. When you just like things that make you comfortable and aren't ashamed to wear them. You don't have to carry the most expensive item or try to look a part. You only care about being comfy in your slippers.


to me it is, too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Watching Kyle & Kathy’s relationship on TV the other night made me uncomfortable. We saw first hand, gas lighting, manipulation and an all around toxic relationship. I’m not pointing fingers bc it’s possible both are to blame, but it’s definitely an unhealthy relationship that more than likely stems way back to when Big Kathy was alive. Then add fuel to the fire with what has transpired in recent years between the sisters and you have a recipe for disaster.


----------



## TC1

You can tell that Kathy is very used to being able to control Kyle. The way she says her name in that threatening tone says it all. 
Kathy was taken aback that Erika brought up the slur...you can tell by the tripping over the words and the constant water bottle sipping. Her legal team had sent out letters to everyone and Marty Singer has them all with legal action. Odd that no one else knew HR investigated the slur.


----------



## LemonDrop

Why does Kyle insist on having her sisters on this show?  They have complicated screwed up relationships. What a mess.


----------



## swags

I don’t understand why HR would investigate a slur heard by one person and not Erika telling a 14 year old to GTFOH.


----------



## tweegy

swags said:


> I don’t understand why HR would investigate a slur heard by one person and not Erika telling a 14 year old to GTFOH.


I'm thinking cause someone _coughErickacoughcough_ reported it to them.
Like with RHONY when Eboni reported Ramona. 
I dont think HR's just gonna investigate unless reported. 

I also side eye the text snaps from Rinna.. like wouldnt they talk about that then and there.. and all Ericka was replying were like 'wow' and 'omg'


----------



## LemonDrop

swags said:


> I don’t understand why HR would investigate a slur heard by one person and not Erika telling a 14 year old to GTFOH.


@swags I am unsure of your location. So if you are in the USA please forgive me.  This explanation can be for anyone who does not live in the USA.

In the USA we have certain protected groups. (I'll post below) Slurs or hate towards these groups are protected by law as "hate Crimes". Large corporations are being watched very carefully to insure swift action is taken against anyone who spews hate speech. (Think Kanye and Adidas - though Adidas is German) Cursing at a child would not be a protected or considered a hate crime. Unless the curse/ slur was to a child in a protected group.

A hate crime is a crime motivated by bias against race, color, religion, national origin, sexual orientation, gender, gender identity or disability.

If it could be proved Kathy did use a homophobic slur (considered a hate crime) Bravo/NBC would have no choice but to fire her.
Erikas comments to a child didn't seem hate motivated. Just dumb.


----------



## millivanilli

LemonDrop said:


> @swags I am unsure of your location. So if you are in the USA please forgive me.  This explanation can be for anyone who does not live in the USA.
> 
> In the USA we have certain protected groups. (I'll post below) Slurs or hate towards these groups are protected by law as "hate Crimes". Large corporations are being watched very carefully to insure swift action is taken against anyone who spews hate speech. (Think Kanye and Adidas - though Adidas is German) Cursing at a child would not be a protected or considered a hate crime. Unless the curse/ slur was to a child in a protected group.
> 
> A hate crime is a crime motivated by bias against race, color, religion, national origin, sexual orientation, gender, gender identity or disability.
> 
> If it could be proved Kathy did use a homophobic slur (considered a hate crime) Bravo/NBC would have no choice but to fire her.
> Erikas comments to a child didn't seem hate motivated. Just dumb.


so for me as a German this was really eye -opening.

Dumb question- so really the HR department does an investigation? HR- Human resources?

I couldn't understand that.


----------



## 336

Hang on, why is okay for Rinna to say she was abused, has PTSD, saw the devil, will get cancer and die but it’s not okay for Crystal to say she felt violated?!?


----------



## haute okole

This picture is on Reddit, but I could not find it on Kyle’s IG.  Wow, if this was really on Kyle’s IG, that is just sad and speaks volumes about how morally bankrupt she is.  She publicly backs a mean girl who bullies both of her sisters, then deletes the post when she realizes that it is Kathy is the winner in this popularity contest.  I hope her goose is cooked.   Bring back Kim and keep Kathy, demote Kyle to a moissanite.


----------



## LemonDrop

Anyone working with the general public this last year ? Can you imagine your response if you told someone you were unable to do what they requested and they responded “I’ve been coming here 30 years and they do it for me in the South of France, London and Paris”!


----------



## TC1

I can totally believe someone saying to Kathy "then go back to LA" would make her see red. 
Also, Erika told Jax to "get the f*ck outta here" on camera..and Kathy said the slur in the club when there were no cameras. Andy said that's why it was investigated and ended up a she said/said scenario.


----------



## sgj99

Is it true that it is faux pas to play Michael Jackson music?  Or is that another one of Crystal’s weird issues?


----------



## Chanel4Eva

sgj99 said:


> Is it true that it is faux pas to play Michael Jackson music?  Or is that another one of Crystal’s weird issues?


I was curious myself so I asked around in my area (NYC) and people looked at me like I had four heads…


----------



## castortroy666

sgj99 said:


> Is it true that it is faux pas to play Michael Jackson music?  Or is that another one of Crystal’s weird issues?


I thought Kathy got some heat because she ordered a DJ to play her music, like she felt entitled and above everyone else commanding a nightclub to change their music. 

But someone says it because Michael Jackson is a pedophile,  and we can no longer enjoy his music. I find that to be very strange, I mean thats taking it far... Maybe its a sore issue for some people, but MJ still have a lot of support and love from around the world.


----------



## tweegy

sgj99 said:


> Is it true that it is faux pas to play Michael Jackson music?  Or is that another one of Crystal’s weird issues?


Its Crystal's weird issues lol


----------



## sgj99

castortroy666 said:


> I thought Kathy got some heat because she ordered a DJ to play her music, like she felt entitled and above everyone else commanding a nightclub to change their music.
> 
> But someone says it because Michael Jackson is a pedophile,  and we can no longer enjoy his music. I find that to be very strange, I mean thats taking it far... Maybe its a sore issue for some people, but MJ still have a lot of support and love from around the world.


I’m not sure how much love I have for MJ but his music is still great.  “Off the Wall“ in ‘79 was phenomenal and we all know what a juggernaut “Thriller” was.


----------



## swags

LemonDrop said:


> @swags I am unsure of your location. So if you are in the USA please forgive me.  This explanation can be for anyone who does not live in the USA.
> 
> In the USA we have certain protected groups. (I'll post below) Slurs or hate towards these groups are protected by law as "hate Crimes". Large corporations are being watched very carefully to insure swift action is taken against anyone who spews hate speech. (Think Kanye and Adidas - though Adidas is German) Cursing at a child would not be a protected or considered a hate crime. Unless the curse/ slur was to a child in a protected group.
> 
> A hate crime is a crime motivated by bias against race, color, religion, national origin, sexual orientation, gender, gender identity or disability.
> 
> If it could be proved Kathy did use a homophobic slur (considered a hate crime) Bravo/NBC would have no choice but to fire her.
> Erikas comments to a child didn't seem hate motivated. Just dumb.


Seems a child would take priority, especially getting all that hate online and would be more of an HR issue than lying Erika who admits to not caring about anyone other than herself.


----------



## rockhollow

while reading this, I just heard a MJ song on my local radio station here. 
KathyH is very used to a privileged life, so I image she is used to commanding not so much asking.


----------



## haute okole

The Michael Jackson issue is definitely an age gap issue.  Boomers like Kathy love the music,  younger Los Angelenos were inundated with Michael Jackson criminal allegations, dangling his baby over a balcony and his notorious drug seeking.  He also settled a civil abuse case with a young boy for $23 million in 1994 that is known in LA legal circles but not known nationally.  I understand where Crystal is coming from because she is a young Angeleno who tends to see herself as proudly woke.  I am not judging her for that because I raised 2 girls and it is definitely an age gap sort of struggle.


----------



## LemonDrop

I wonder how many times in Kathy's life anyone has told her to GTFO??? "Go back to LA". She was probably enraged !! I could imagine her on a scary uncontrollable tirade.  Whether she said hateful slurs or not I could still see her not wanting Bravo to air it. It would be embarrassing for anyone to be told to GTFO especially if you're someone who depends on your status.


----------



## lulilu

LemonDrop said:


> Thinking about Kathys slippers, boots and raggedy tote. To me that's a sign of REAL wealth. When you just like things that make you comfortable and aren't ashamed to wear the  m. You don't have to carry the most expensive item or try to look a part. You only care about being comfy in your slippers.


The raggedy tote reminds me of a judge who worked on the same floor of the courthouse as I did.  He was immensely wealthy.  Had a huge horse farm out in exurbia, so he spend many nights in a super expensive  private men's club.  His suits had frayed cuffs and he carried a raggedly cloth tote instead of a briefcase.  Those things don't necessarily reflect wealth or lack of it.


----------



## tweegy

haute okole said:


> The Michael Jackson issue is definitely an age gap issue.  Boomers like Kathy love the music,  younger Los Angelenos were inundated with Michael Jackson criminal allegations, dangling his baby over a balcony and his notorious drug seeking.  He also settled a civil abuse case with a young boy for $23 million in 1994 that is known in LA legal circles but not known nationally.  I understand where Crystal is coming from because she is a young Angeleno who tends to see herself as proudly woke.  I am not judging her for that because I raised 2 girls and it is definitely an age gap sort of struggle.


I think alotta folks know about that settlement from back in the day. 
I'm not in the US and I remember hearing about it.


----------



## millivanilli

naa, even here ist was a topic.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Erika Jayne's Earrings to be Auctioned at Way Less than Purchase Price
					

Erika Jayne's infamous $750K diamond earrings, bought by her estranged husband Tom Girardi, could be getting a way lower offer at auction based on its most recent estimation.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## TC1

Anyone who has tried to resell diamonds knows they don't go up in value as Erika claimed. They are worth a fraction of what you paid. The only thing that may fetch a better price for these is that she is a "celebrity"


----------



## LemonDrop

The only thing that may fetch a better price for these is that she is a "celebrity" infamous. 
  fixed that.


----------



## LemonDrop

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/rcna57407


----------



## baghagg

Just watched the Beverly Hills Housewives present a People's Choice Award to Mariska Hargitey onstage; while MH made her acceptance speech, Kathy Hilton stood right behind her,  reached into her clutch and whipped out a lipstick, applied it and proceeded to look very bored,_ all on national television_...


----------



## elle-mo

Kathy Hilton is an instant meme tonight.  That was pretty cringe. Who brings their clutch on stage to present an award? Kathy Hilton. Edited to say that Kyle is probably crying backstage and saying: “Why did you do this to ME?!”


----------



## klcar1

Kyles face in the red caroet pics, she def has done more botox since the reunion!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Omg that clip of Kathy Hilton is crazy! Wtf was she thinking?!?


----------



## lulilu

Or NOT thinking.


----------



## Swanky

She’s got to be on something… so not normal


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> Just watched the Beverly Hills Housewives present a People's Choice Award to Mariska Hargitey onstage; while MH made her acceptance speech, Kathy Hilton stood right behind her,  reached into her clutch and whipped out a lipstick, applied it and proceeded to look very bored,_ all on national television_...



For those who missed it:









						Kathy Hilton Applies Lip Gloss During Mariska Hargitay's People's Choice Awards Speech
					

Kathy Hilton's dry lips wait for no one ... as Mariska Hargitay and the People's Choice Awards audience learned when Kathy applied gloss right onstage, and on camera, making for a totally awkward moment.




					www.tmz.com
				






So cringy


----------



## TC1

Even if you didn't think the camera was going to be showing you...it's so tacky and disrespectful


----------



## millivanilli

I told you something was off- remember that fork versus spoon moment?


----------



## Jayne1

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Omg that clip of Kathy Hilton is crazy! Wtf was she thinking?!?


You think she thinks? People think she's kooky but she's just vapid.


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> You think she thinks? People think she's kooky but she's just vapid.


100%!


----------



## LemonDrop

Someone so in a bubble and so used to the world revolving around them that even faking social norms is foreign.


----------



## LemonDrop

Amelia Gray Hamlins look has changed somewhat recently.   Are these brows coming back in?


----------



## andral5

LemonDrop said:


> Amelia Gray Hamlins look has changed somewhat recently.   Are these brows coming back in?
> 
> View attachment 5668953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668954


Oh my!! Is that sure that’s the same person?? She used to look pretty before.


----------



## swags

LemonDrop said:


> Amelia Gray Hamlins look has changed somewhat recently.   Are these brows coming back in?
> 
> View attachment 5668953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668954


She looks awful. Does she really model?


----------



## purseinsanity

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Omg that clip of Kathy Hilton is crazy! Wtf was she thinking?!?


She's beyond rude.  I have no doubt she did say something racist to the DJ in Aspen.  She openly acts like the spoiled, entitled brat that she is.


----------



## purseinsanity

LemonDrop said:


> Amelia Gray Hamlins look has changed somewhat recently.   Are these brows coming back in?
> 
> View attachment 5668953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668954


She just aged herself tremendously, WTF she did to her cheeks.


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> She just aged herself tremendously, WTF she did to her cheeks.


It looks as if she sucked fat out of her cheeks, now she looks like a 40 yr old woman. Actually most 40 yr old women look better than that. And why the extra thin eyebrows? They look terrible too.


----------



## TC1

This looks like Jenna Ortega from Wednesday on Netflix, I think it's a mix up


----------



## LemonDrop

Could be a mix up. I did my research of checking out Amelia Grays IG. And her look has been changing since this Spring. Here are 2 recent pics off her IG. I could be wrong but I did attempt to verify.


----------



## Swanky

It's her, doesn't look like Jenna Ortega at all to me


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Ugh the pencil eyebrows are back??
It took me years to grow mine back in and I’m thankful they actually did.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Rumor mill has it that Denise is back.


----------



## lulilu

Chanel4Eva said:


> Rumor mill has it that Denise is back.


oh barf.  I don't even like looking at her.  She seems shady and not "real."


----------



## haute okole

Yikes, things just got a little creepy in LA.  The lawyer, Ronald Richards, who was a bankruptcy trustee on the Girardi case, bought the infamous earrings for his wife  Or at least that is the implication.


----------



## LemonDrop

@haute okole thank you for sharing !!! This is so entertaining. She is actually responding to many of the comments. Arguing at points. Being snarky at others.


----------



## LemonDrop

.


----------



## LemonDrop

Can we get this housewife on next season ???


----------



## haute okole

LemonDrop said:


> Can we get this housewife on next season ???


DREAM CASTING!


----------

